# the 100% directionless thread



## KEVD18 (Dec 11, 2008)

this is a thread that has no specific topic. since it has no specific topic, it is absolutely impossible for us to be off topic. please feel free to chime in with whatever you darn well feel like. lyrics of your favorite song, the weather where you are, a detailed play by play of your last call, the contents of your left pocket. anything. lets just let it flow. remember, since there is no main topic to begin with, at no point can this thread ever be off topic, so we'll have none of that "lets stay on topic" business. cant be done. there isnt one. of course, all other rules apply. lets see how long we can keep thing going.

so, to begin this completely topicless thread, its raining right now, im watching house and am considering a snack of some kind.

tell me something random from your life today, or anything else.


----------



## medicdan (Dec 11, 2008)

Bligh allowed the crew to live ashore on Tahiti for five months to learn how to take care of the plants for the voyage back. In that time Christian married a Tahitian woman, Maimiti, and it is assumed other sailors found sexual partners.  The mutiny occurred about 1000 miles west of Tahiti, nearby the island of Tonga, as the ship was heading back to England. 

^^ The last thing I copied and pasted. It is from an endless paper I am writing about sexuality in the late 18th century in tahiti/hawaii. I know, it sounds fascinating, amost eye-opening. Coffee is what is keeping my eyes open.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 11, 2008)

emt-student said:


> Bligh allowed the crew to live ashore on Tahiti for five months to learn how to take care of the plants for the voyage back. In that time Christian married a Tahitian woman, Maimiti, and it is assumed other sailors found sexual partners.  The mutiny occurred about 1000 miles west of Tahiti, nearby the island of Tonga, as the ship was heading back to England.
> 
> ^^ The last thing I copied and pasted. It is from an endless paper I am writing about sexuality in the late 18th century in tahiti/hawaii. I know, it sounds fascinating, amost eye-opening. Coffee is what is keeping my eyes open.



mutiny on the bounty, right?


----------



## medicdan (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes, im talking about how Christian and other mutineers exploited Tahitian women... im currently on page 10 of 12, so with a little more BS about Bligh, I should be golden...

I absolutely hate this paper. It;s for a writing course, so the professor doesnt care about the subject and evidence-- just my thesis, motive and sentence structure, which, at this point is all poor.


----------



## dslprod (Dec 11, 2008)

im at work til midnight just got done watching dr phil in the break room.  topic of show " my wife likes to dress in drag and it ruining our marriage".  a woman in drag!? first time ive ever heard this lol


----------



## medicdan (Dec 11, 2008)

The state of "reality" TV, self-help and talk shows today is really sad. Is that what TV has come down to? Wow.
I;ll dig up the article, but there is uproar in England-- a TV station broadcasted a patient being euthanized (sp?), and American nonetheless.
EDIT: I'm sorry, the term is "assisted suicide"

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/11/world/europe/11suicide.html


----------



## Sjames (Dec 11, 2008)

Everybody loves hot dogs






​


----------



## KempoEMT (Dec 11, 2008)

*Finals Stink*​


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 11, 2008)

btw, ive decided on a ham sandwich. now just working on the motivation to get up and fix it.


----------



## medicdan (Dec 11, 2008)

Any spoilers you want to put out from House? Wait 12 minutes, and House will be over, and you're free to get your sandwitch.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 11, 2008)

uuuuummmmm.......the new house was on tuesday here(or is it wednedsay). either way, the one im watching is a repeat. its the one where they treat the woman for trypanosomiasis


----------



## fma08 (Dec 12, 2008)

According to the EKG in Casino Royal, Bond really wasn't in ventricular tachycardia like the... whoever it was that said it... And it's a whopping -7 F outside right now...


----------



## Sasha (Dec 12, 2008)

My left pocket currently contains a piece of paper with a phone number on it, a one dollar bill, 38 cents, and pocket lint.


----------



## imurphy (Dec 12, 2008)

Smoking weed hurts more than just you.

The last ad that was just on TV. Funnily, it's being played during Adult Swim. If anyone doesn't know what that is.. Em. well the entire series is hard to explain.

And no-one is in chat.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 12, 2008)

I just found a stash of penguin stickers!


----------



## exodus (Dec 12, 2008)

http://emstainc.com/bls/emt_basic.html

That's the last thing I had on my clipboard... School I'm thinking about going to.


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 12, 2008)

So - after my last call...  funny as h*** - My EMT partner jacked up the side of the ambulance on a fence...   we buffed it out....  I went out to have a smoke - I am smoking again after 3 years without a puff...  I feel like a total idiot..   anyway.. what I really wanted to say is that there is this ring around the full moon - and it is getting bigger..  amazing sight really - means bad juju tonite and I don't think there will be much sleeping among the 3 crews here...  we have been pretty steady all day - (average 10 calls each per shift)..     KevD - great thread...   you are a strange fellow but I like ya...


----------



## NolaRabbit (Dec 12, 2008)

It snowed today here in New Orleans and tonight I made blueberry muffins and hot chocolate!


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 12, 2008)

imurphy said:


> And no-one is in chat.




sorry, but im serving a ten day suspension. i'll meet you there in three days(i think).


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 12, 2008)

KempoEMT said:


> *Finals Stink*​



I'm going to have to agree with this one. Managed to pull through 3 today and have my last 2 next week.

G'luck and know that I'm suffering with you :beerchug:


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 12, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> sorry, but im serving a ten day suspension. i'll meet you there in three days(i think).



I would like to inquire as to the reasoning for this suspension... :glare:


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kaisu said:


> KevD - great thread...   you are a strange fellow but I like ya...



you want to know the motivation behind it?

its a rebuttal to any moderator thats ever stormed into a thread and demanded that a free floating discussion that was still within the rules be brought "bank on topic". so i started this thread that has no topic. you could post up the ingrediant list to a random package selected from your cupboard and it would be perfectly relevant. there is no conceivable way this thread could be off topic. 

so anyway, could everybody please post one of the following in this thread:

shoe size
last digit of your license plate
diagonal dimension of your primary television
your favorite carbonated beverage
your preferance between the simpsons and family guy


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sasha said:


> My left pocket currently contains a piece of paper with a phone number on it, a one dollar bill, 38 cents, and pocket lint.



soliciting the male members of your service again?


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 12, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> shoe size
> last digit of your license plate
> diagonal dimension of your primary television
> your favorite carbonated beverage
> your preferance between the simpsons and family guy



Normal shoes = 9.5, rock climbing shoes = 7.5

5

26"

Dr. Pepper

The Simpsons


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 12, 2008)

Code 3 said:


> I would like to inquire as to the reasoning for this suspension... :glare:



sure, i have nothing to hide.

i called one member an alternate name for a donkey becuase he signed out of the chat 6 seconds before i hit enter on a post to him. the amusing part is that when i told him about it, he was offended that i got punished for doing it, not doing ti in the first place.

i also made an admittedly inappropriate anatomical reference to another member, alleging that he had parts which he(presumably does not). he also was not present to view these allegations. none of the non cl parties present were offended in the least. these offenses were discovered during a review of the chat log and i was punished based on the theory that of the aforementioned parties were present, they would have been offended.

its basically a slant on teh old proverb "if a tree falls in the woods and nobody heres it, does it still make a noise"?

the emtlife version is apparently "if somebody says something that could be offensive, but nobody is offended, have they still offended somebody?"

of course, im not being critical on emtlife policies. i broke the rules and am serving my sentence.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 12, 2008)

disregard.....


----------



## Dobo (Dec 12, 2008)

Okay Shoe size 10.5
Favourite pop: Pepsi
 and my contribution to a totally meaningless thread is a poem to remember as I embark for the Great White North. It's good well worth a read if you haven't heard it before 

*The Cremation of Sam McGee*

by Robert W. Service

There are strange things done in the midnight sun
    By the men who moil for gold; 
The Arctic trails have their secret tales
    That would make your blood run cold; 
The Northern Lights have seen queer sights,
    But the queerest they ever did see 
Was that night on the marge of Lake Lebarge
    I cremated Sam McGee.

Now Sam McGee was from Tennessee, where the cotton blooms and blows.
Why he left his home in the South to roam ‘round the Pole, God only knows.
He was always cold, but the land of gold seemed to hold him like a spell;
Though he’d often say in his homely way that “he’d sooner live in hell.”

On a Christmas Day we were mushing our way over the Dawson trail.
Talk of your cold! through the parka’s fold it stabbed like a driven nail.
If our eyes we’d close, then the lashes froze till sometimes we couldn’t see;
It wasn’t much fun, but the only one to whimper was Sam McGee.

And that very night, as we lay packed tight in our robes beneath the snow,
And the dogs were fed, and the stars o’erhead were dancing heel and toe,
He turned to me, and “Cap,” says he, “I’ll cash in this trip, I guess;
And if I do, I’m asking that you won’t refuse my last request.”

Well, he seemed so low that I couldn’t say no; then he says with a sort of moan:
“It’s the cursed cold, and it’s got right hold till I’m chilled clean through to the bone.
Yet ‘taint being dead—it’s my awful dread of the icy grave that pains;
So I want you to swear that, foul or fair, you’ll cremate my last remains.”

A pal’s last need is a thing to heed, so I swore I would not fail;
And we started on at the streak of dawn; but God! he looked ghastly pale.
He crouched on the sleigh, and he raved all day of his home in Tennessee;
And before nightfall a corpse was all that was left of Sam McGee.

There wasn’t a breath in that land of death, and I hurried, horror-driven,
With a corpse half hid that I couldn’t get rid, because of a promise given;
It was lashed to the sleigh, and it seemed to say: “You may tax your brawn and brains,
But you promised true, and it’s up to you to cremate those last remains.”

Now a promise made is a debt unpaid, and the trail has its own stern code.
In the days to come, though my lips were dumb, in my heart how I cursed that load.
In the long, long night, by the lone firelight, while the huskies, round in a ring,
Howled out their woes to the homeless snows—O God! how I loathed the thing.

And every day that quiet clay seemed to heavy and heavier grow;
And on I went, though the dogs were spent and the grub was getting low;
The trail was bad, and I felt half mad, but I swore I would not give in;
And I’d often sing to the hateful thing, and it hearkened with a grin.


Finding boat to cremate Sam McGee.

Till I came to the marge of Lake Lebarge, and a derelict there lay;
It was jammed in the ice, but I saw in a trice it was called the “Alice May.”
And I looked at it, and I thought a bit, and I looked at my frozen chum;
Then “Here,” said I, with a sudden cry, “is my cre-ma-tor-eum.”

Some planks I tore from the cabin floor, and I lit the boiler fire;
Some coal I found that was lying around, and I heaped the fuel higher;
The flames just soared and the furnace roared—such a blaze you seldom see;
Then I burrowed a hole in the glowing coal, and I stuffed in Sam McGee.

Then I made a hike, for I didn’t like to hear him sizzle so;
And the heavens scowled, and the huskies howled, and the wind began to blow.
It was icy cold, but the hot sweat rolled down my cheeks, and I don’t know why;
And the greasy smoke in an inky cloak went streaking down the sky.

I do not know how long in the snow I wrestled with grisly fear;
But the stars came out and they danced about ere again I ventured near;
I was sick with dread, but I bravely said: “I’ll just take a peep inside.
I guess he’s cooked, and it’s time I looked;” . . . then the door I opened wide.


Sam McGee sitting in the fire happy and warm.

And there sat Sam, looking cool and calm, in the heart of the furnace roar;
And he wore a smile you could see a mile, and he said: “Please close that door.
It’s fine in here, but I greatly fear you’ll let in the cold and storm—
Since I left Plumtree, down in Tennessee, it’s the first time I’ve been warm.”

There are strange things done in the midnight sun
    By the men who moil for gold; 
The Arctic trails have their secret tales
    That would make your blood run cold; 
The Northern Lights have seen queer sights,
    But the queerest they ever did see 
Was that night on the marge of Lake Lebarge
    I cremated Sam McGee.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 12, 2008)

Awesome poem, however, you seem to be missing a few answers to the original question!



Dobo said:


> Okay Shoe size 10.5
> Favourite pop: Pepsi


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 12, 2008)

Code 3 said:


> Awesome poem, however, you seem to be missing a few answers to the original question!



i only said one. just trying to keep this thing random.

dont want to compete with the grand inquisition thread......


----------



## Sasha (Dec 12, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> . none of the non cl parties present were offended in the least.



I told you this that night, I was deeply offended.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sasha said:


> I told you this that night, I was deeply offended.




yeah, and i told you i didnt belive you becuase you couldnt stop laughing while you said it.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 12, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> yeah, and i told you i didnt belive you becuase you couldnt stop laughing while you said it.



Touche, sir. Touche.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 12, 2008)

How much you wanna bet you get banned from the site for a few days for this thread?


----------



## Sasha (Dec 12, 2008)

Sitting here watching Conen OBrien, I'm reminded of our dear Igor. I think Igor should have his own talk show, because a) he's funny, and b) he has an accent!


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sasha said:


> How much you wanna bet you get banned from the site for a few days for this thread?



whatever for? can you point me to any rule that it violates?

im not being critical of any particular rule or any particular mod. its merely a thread about nothing. wasnt there a very popular sitcom that ran for an impressive 9 years that was about nothing? in fact, this show was so popular it has significantly influenced american culture. and it was about nothing. the daily goings on of regualr people and their inherent flight of ideas. if it was okay for the national broadcasting company, shouldnt it be okay here?


----------



## Sasha (Dec 12, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> whatever for? can you point me to any rule that it violates?
> 
> im not being critical of any particular rule or any particular mod. its merely a thread about nothing. wasnt there a very popular sitcom that ran for an impressive 9 years that was about nothing? in fact, this show was so popular it has significantly influenced american culture. and it was about nothing. the daily goings on of regualr people and their inherent flight of ideas. if it was okay for the national broadcasting company, shouldnt it be okay here?



It is not EMS themed on an EMS forum, and you kind of seem to harbour a little hostility towards CLs!


----------



## gillysaurus (Dec 12, 2008)

DONE DONE DONE with finals!! Boooyah!

I was a medical patient for two sections of NREMT practical today. Of the 29 students who came through my station, I can say I would only feel comfortable with four actually being my EMT. Sad.

And Kev, some of the things you say are so freaking clever. You remind me of my brother... Clever when angry ^_^


----------



## Sasha (Dec 12, 2008)

gillysaurus said:


> DONE DONE DONE with finals!! Boooyah!
> 
> I was a medical patient for two sections of NREMT practical today. Of the 29 students who came through my station, I can say I would only feel comfortable with four actually being my EMT. Sad.
> 
> And Kev, some of the things you say are so freaking clever. You remind me of my brother... Clever when angry ^_^



And he's an angry, angry little gnome.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sasha said:


> It is not EMS themed on an EMS forum, and you kind of seem to harbour a little hostility towards CLs!



being relevant isnt a requirment for this sub board. lots of stuff posted here isnt necessarily ems related. the same is true for the humor section.

i have at times been unhappy with some of our esteemed community leaders for reasons i ahve discussed with each of them personally but im not overtly hostile and never have been.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 12, 2008)

Ooooooh guess what. SASHA TURNS 21 in *8* DAYS!!!!!

Yet, strangely, my birthday isn't listen on the calendar :glare:


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 12, 2008)

well happy birthday:


----------



## Sasha (Dec 12, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> well happy birthday:



Thanks. I plan to get hammered stupid on my birthday.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 12, 2008)

i have no idea why that posted twice...


----------



## KempoEMT (Dec 12, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Thanks. I plan to get hammered stupid on my birthday.



I have the same plan sasha, but mine is in april. :sad: 

Fav soda: Orange Crush or Sunkist orange soda

No one chat?


----------



## dslprod (Dec 12, 2008)

happy early bday sasha !


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 12, 2008)

KempoEMT said:


> No one chat?



read back a few posts for my answer


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 12, 2008)

ok kids. im going to go have a bit of sleep. dont you go taking this thread in any particular direction now. remember the key word, random.


----------



## gillysaurus (Dec 12, 2008)

KempoEMT said:


> I have the same plan sasha, but mine is in april. :sad:



Mine isn't until August. That's why I can't seem to get a freaking field job... Gotta be 21 around here!

*pout*


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm on duty, when what I really want to be doing is getting piss drunk.  Sigh, will have to wait until Sunday morning, maybe.


----------



## Mongoose (Dec 12, 2008)

*Random*

Love the topic idea. 

Favorite carbonated beverage...beer. Kind of a beer snob though...only microbrews (at least until I reach the point where I don't care).

I'm on duty, posted in some lonely little parking lot. Spending most of my 1-call-on-average-nights wondering why I settled for a $10/hr job (that I love) that instantly negated a 5-year journey for a B.A. in Electronic Media. I gave up a managers staff position in college post-production department and a promising career...

Then I wonder how EMS healthcare professionals are paid so little when people in the entertainment business make so freaking much. Doesn't that just make you want to cut down a tree, burn it, and not use the heat!?!??


----------



## phabib (Dec 12, 2008)

You should just call this a community thread and have it stick around.

hm....something random. I'm currently obsessed with this song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX3jdgPbzGo

Listen to it and bask in its glory.


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 12, 2008)

Psssst, Mongoose, care to tell which parking lot you're rocking tonight, I think we work together.

/hanging out tonight in one of the few stations we have


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 12, 2008)

i just finished "i am legend" again. great flick.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 12, 2008)

Sjames said:


> Everybody loves hot dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Make me one with everything said the buddhist to the hotdog vender"


Shoe size 8 1/2 Narrow

Last Digit 0

TV 28" I think

I don't drink carbonated beverages (at least until they start carbonating Stolies)

Definitely Simpsons.

Sasha.. hmm do you think we could goad Kev into inappropriate chat comments every time the ban gets lifted? I bet he'd take the bait every time!

Also, who plans to get hammered stupid. Getting hammered was always an unintended result for me!


----------



## apagea99 (Dec 12, 2008)

I feel all outta whack. Was supposed to go to a birthday party last night, but decided not to challenge the country roads and hills in the snow. I was almost to the party at the time, but some serious sliding around and bad drivers stopping half way up long hills got me thinking I didn't want to deal with that, so I kept going and we made our way to the house where we enjoyed the evening. I expected to take a quick nap and then do some studying......and the quick nap ended when my wife woke me up to go to bed 3 hours later LOL. So now, today, I have to work, go get my hair cut, pick up my other car from the shop (had to buy a new radiator  ), eat dinner with my wife, and then meet my study group by 6:30 or 7:00 until......who knows what time tonight. I have my AHA CPR class in the morning followed by another group study time all afternoon. My body says it wants to give up and lay down in a dark corner somewhere where no one can find me....and my mind says we're still going at full throttle no matter what 

Have a nice day!


----------



## NJN (Dec 12, 2008)

I just finished watching "Wanted", it was a so/so flick. I didn't like the plot Morgan Freeman was good up until the end when they're all standing around in a circle .... and yeah.

Who else likes cookies?


----------



## apagea99 (Dec 12, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> Who else likes cookies?



That depends on the cookie type. I love warm chocolate chip cookies with a glass of milk. I usually like the dough better than the cookie itself, but you have to leave out the baking soda or you'll be burping it up forever and a day.


----------



## NJN (Dec 12, 2008)

apagea99 said:


> That depends on the cookie type. I love warm chocolate chip cookies with a glass of milk. I usually like the dough better than the cookie itself, but you have to leave out the baking soda or you'll be burping it up forever and a day.



I do like warm chocolate cookies, although i am partial to Sharp Vermont Cheddar cheese.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 12, 2008)

fav soda.....Dr. Pepper

Warm chocolate chip cookies rock!

And now, off to get ready for my work Christmas party.....
firefighters + alcohol = an entertaining evening


----------



## exodus (Dec 12, 2008)

emt-student said:


> Any spoilers you want to put out from House? Wait 12 minutes, and House will be over, and you're free to get your sandwitch.





NJNewbie196 said:


> I do like warm chocolate cookies, although i am partial to Sharp Vermont Cheddar cheese.



I'm a doughy person, haha... I like swiss and pepper jack cheese better though!


----------



## apagea99 (Dec 12, 2008)

exodus said:


> I'm a doughy person, haha... I like swiss and pepper jack cheese better though!



There's a habanero jack cheese sold around here that will knock your socks off! I LOVE that stuff.

How much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck had some of traumateam1's coffee?


----------



## exodus (Dec 12, 2008)

apagea99 said:


> There's a habanero jack cheese sold around here that will knock your socks off! I LOVE that stuff.
> 
> How much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck had some of traumateam1's coffee?



None! He would burn it all by moving so fast!

Edit, that sounds too spicy!


----------



## NJN (Dec 12, 2008)

Mhm.... Spicy.

I just learned what can happen when you take a semi frozen coke can, shake it up even more, and throw it off the roof.


----------



## fma08 (Dec 12, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> so anyway, could everybody please post one of the following in this thread:
> 
> shoe size
> last digit of your license plate
> ...



Shoe size 14, 8, 20", mountain dew, old simpsons otherwise family guy...


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 12, 2008)

the three things i want for christmas:

as much 1982 chateau margaux as you can manage to get






a 1980 rolex cosmograph daytona(ref.6263). *the* holy grail of wristwatches





a 2007 aston martin vanquish(i'll take mine in black please)


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 12, 2008)

I am home on leave...got Xmas and NYE..whooohooo!!!

Sasha you buying me a coffee or something? We are neighbors after all.


----------



## fma08 (Dec 12, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> a 2007 aston martin vanquish(i'll take mine in black please)



Didn't want the classic DB5 with the bullet proof screen, front machine guns and ejection seat?


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Dec 12, 2008)

mmm... coffee and mah PSP. im good for a while. 

Size 11 Redwing boots. Composite high toe!


----------



## NJN (Dec 12, 2008)

fma08 said:


> Didn't want the classic DB5 with the bullet proof screen, front machine guns and ejection seat?



Don't forget the oil slick and tire shredders


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 12, 2008)

shoe size: *12*
last digit of your license plate *"I"*
diagonal dimension of your primary television: *32". It's an old school Sony*
your favorite carbonated beverage: *Moxie. (People from New England know this stuff!)*
your preferance between the simpsons and family guy: *Family Guy. How can you not love a talking dog?*

I taught a CPR/AED refresher to a buch of folks in a law office on the 23rd floor of a building in downtown Seattle today. It was a fun class, a great view of the Ferries heading to Bremmerton ... _and_ they brew Starbucks in their office. Perfect day.


----------



## EMTWintz (Dec 12, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> btw, ive decided on a ham sandwich. now just working on the motivation to get up and fix it.



sounds like you were haven' a hard time stirin' up some "giva shh34r:h34r:" I have those days frequently


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 12, 2008)

EMTWintz said:


> sounds like you were haven' a hard time stirin' up some "giva shh34r:h34r:" I have those days frequently



oh i eventaully got up and it was a bloody marvelous ham sandwich!


----------



## EMTWintz (Dec 12, 2008)

that is all that matters. 
I am having one of those moments right now. I know I should like get up and do something, but..............


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, I should get up and start getting ready for work


----------



## fma08 (Dec 12, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> Don't forget the oil slick and tire shredders



oooo yeah!


----------



## apagea99 (Dec 13, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> so anyway, could everybody please post one of the following in this thread:
> 
> shoe size
> last digit of your license plate
> ...



-size 10.5
-I haven't the foggiest idea right now
-29"
-Mt. Dew
-Simpsons

I like cheese


----------



## Sasha (Dec 13, 2008)

apagea99 said:


> -size 10.5
> -I haven't the foggiest idea right now
> -29"
> -Mt. Dew
> ...



People who are especially fond of cheese usually a little plugged up!


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 13, 2008)

ingrediants:

carbonated water
high fructose corn syrup and/or sugar
caramel color
potassium benzonate(a preservative)
natural and artificial flavor
citric acid

definatley not as good as "real" rootbeer, but hey it was free.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 13, 2008)

n7lxi said:


> I taught a CPR/AED refresher to a buch of folks in a law office on the 23rd floor of a building in downtown Seattle today.



Tell me, please oh please tell me that you are not in here bragging about how to save the lives of lawyers....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 13, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> I am home on leave...got Xmas and NYE..whooohooo!!!
> 
> Sasha you buying me a coffee or something? We are neighbors after all.



Welcome back...glad to see that you're safe.


----------



## fma08 (Dec 13, 2008)

A *few* choice beverages are always great for taking a load off before getting into studying for finals... ^_^


----------



## Grady_emt (Dec 13, 2008)

I just cut my thumb


----------



## Sasha (Dec 13, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> I am home on leave...got Xmas and NYE..whooohooo!!!
> 
> Sasha you buying me a coffee or something? We are neighbors after all.



Oh em gee! You're in CeFlo?? Where where where!?! I'm in Winter Park!!!! We totally need to have lunch or something! No coffee. I don't drink coffee! Boooo!


----------



## NJN (Dec 13, 2008)

Grady_emt said:


> I just cut my thumb



Good for you. Would you like a chocolate chip cookie and milk or some cheese of your choosing?

And i forgot to mention the last character of my license plate is J


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 13, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Oh em gee! You're in CeFlo?? Where where where!?! I'm in Winter Park!!!! We totally need to have lunch or something! No coffee. I don't drink coffee! Boooo!



Yes, we have discussed that before...LOL.

Used to be Winter Springs, now Orlando.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 13, 2008)

I just returned from getting the BSO e'ffin D while I was getting ready to reply, and also right in the middle of burning a new CD for the car. Grrr...  Favorite Drink: Vernors, but I can't get it here, so Mt. Dew is my drug of choice.  Shoes/boots/flip flops: 11  Current ride: 1997 VW Golf with great A/C and heated seats.  Current Favorite Musician As Of This Instant: Mary Chapin Carpenter (But I'm fickle; I have 63 gigs of my other favorites in MP3 format on a dedicated drive) last week it was DMB, and I have every song that Genesis ever recorded, too.  Things I should be doing right now: Housework, getting the Christmas lights on the house. What I'm looking forward to: My wife and son both coming in today at the same airport, two hours apart. He's coming from Qatar, and she's coming from a pre-Christmas trip to Michigan. Happy birthday, Sasha.


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey AK ...  nice to see you on this side of the pond....   I hope you have an amazing RnR - and try to spend some of your money wouldja...   
Cheez...  trust you and DW to figure out how to get rich at EMS....


----------



## fma08 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm headed out to play injured at an ATLS class ^_^


----------



## exodus (Dec 13, 2008)

You guys are directionaling this thread! No!

The flying chipmunks are preparing to attack!


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 13, 2008)

now now. lets not get on topic here.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 13, 2008)

*Attack of the What!!!!???*

What movie had flying chipmunks???????

* Airwaygoddess is soooooo confused :wacko:


----------



## RailFan77 (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't know what to have for dinner tonight.....Any suggestions???


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 13, 2008)

veal piccata


----------



## KempoEMT (Dec 13, 2008)

Anybody got opinions on http://www.ratemyprofessors.com.  I am doing a paper on it for my Final in my english class.  I like it and a lot of research I have found says that the ratings are accurate.  Anybody else got any opinons on it?


----------



## exodus (Dec 13, 2008)

One of my prof's mentioned that site... That's about all I know from it.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 13, 2008)

I know nothing of flying chipmunks.  Flying monkeys, however.....


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 13, 2008)

*Supper!*



RailFan77 said:


> I don't know what to have for dinner tonight.....Any suggestions???


Meatloaf with mashed potatos and gravy!!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 13, 2008)

Epi-do said:


> I know nothing of flying chipmunks. Flying monkeys, however.....


 
Funniest scene ever...  No, not the movie with the little red-haired girl; I'm talking Bruce Almighty dropping the hammer on the gang-banger...  =)


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 13, 2008)

Cows look funny


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 13, 2008)

testing.....


----------



## NJN (Dec 13, 2008)

They do look funny, i have even had a staring contest with a cow. it won because i started to laugh.


----------



## fma08 (Dec 13, 2008)

You, me staring contest, NOW!............. you win, you always do. Goulet!


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 13, 2008)

i can out stare anybody here


----------



## NJN (Dec 13, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> i can out stare anybody here



Them is fightin words.


----------



## fma08 (Dec 13, 2008)

So I've just been driving a lot. Alfa Romeo vroooooomm... 1st to 4 in under 60.... seconds....gears...... dig it


----------



## EMTWintz (Dec 13, 2008)

Some people are just plain dumb. Had a lady call 911 just so she could order us to fry her and egg. I wanted to slap the crap outa her.


----------



## NJN (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow, i just realized i made forum Captain.
Sweet
Yall can start calling me skipper.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 13, 2008)

epi-do said:


> i know nothing of flying chipmunks.  Flying monkeys, however.....



elphaba lives!


----------



## Sasha (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok now. I'm game for a lot of things, I have an open mind, but how do you guys plan to have a staring contest on a forum?


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 13, 2008)

*and... stare!*




(take no credit for the picture)


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 13, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> Wow, i just realized i made forum Captain.
> Sweet
> Yall can start calling me skipper.



im a deputy chief, so that will be sir to you.




j/k of course


----------



## Sasha (Dec 13, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> im a deputy chief, so that will be sir to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What happened to the search unit!?!?


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 13, 2008)

*when i asked matt about that, he said it was something to do with the forum software. curious that it only seems to be affecting me, although  it doesnt bother me much. that "emtlife csi: search unit" wasnt my doing in the first place*


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 14, 2008)

im hungry. suggestions?


----------



## exodus (Dec 14, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> im hungry. suggestions?



I just had chinese food!


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 14, 2008)

so.. this totally directionless thread Kevd - did it meet your expectations - if any?
are you satisfied with the directionless postings?  or are they too directed?  what say you?


----------



## traumateam1 (Dec 14, 2008)

I just got home and I'm drinking an XL Timmys 

Oh yeah, we finally got lots of snow, and it's really cold out


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 14, 2008)

Kaisu said:


> so.. this totally directionless thread Kevd - did it meet your expectations - if any?
> are you satisfied with the directionless postings? or are they too directed? what say you?


 
Twelve pages about absolutely nothing; Mr. Seinfeld himself would be proud...


----------



## exodus (Dec 14, 2008)

San Diego needs snow in east county!


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 14, 2008)

so far im bloody thrilled. no topic has been maintained for any period of time. its been a completely natural flight of ideas.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 14, 2008)

Almost 12 hours into a 24, and so far only 3 transports - a concussion, an ankle injury, and a sick kid who's mom couldn't "roll" so we served as their taxi.


----------



## rmellish (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm studying for finals and finishing up a term paper. 

Oh, and I can't roll either...


----------



## NJN (Dec 14, 2008)

So, i'm looking at getting a blackberry curve (i don't want the touch one). Which US provider has the best rates for voice, data, and txts.


----------



## RailFan77 (Dec 14, 2008)

So....Just how much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood???

And can someone please tell me how many licks it actually takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop??


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 14, 2008)

It's unusually warm here in Michigan...


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 14, 2008)

I have ATT - close to 100/month for unlimited text, unlimited internet, 400 daytime minutes, 5000 night and weekend minutes - I have the Blackberry Curve. I love it.


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 14, 2008)

Blah... blah... blah I hate listening to people talk on the phone.... blah...


----------



## John707 (Dec 14, 2008)

i would hate to be working right now it is -40 with the wind
brrrr COLD


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 14, 2008)

RailFan77 said:


> So....Just how much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood???




He'd chuck all the wood that a woodchuck would, if a woodchuck could chuck wood.


As for the tootsie roll question, sorry, can't help you with that one.


----------



## ChargerGirl (Dec 14, 2008)

Im going out to buy a christmas tree tonight with my boyfriend which will then be followed by me trying to keep my dogs from peeing on it and making it smell like dog piss, drinking the water from it ,and hanging all the ornaments above my labrador's reach since even the glass bulbs are a tasty treat to him. Then I have to buy plane tickets to Raleigh, NC and Indiana to meet my boyfriend's family. Im so not full of holiday cheer this year. Oh well, I think im going to get to taste moonshine for the first time!


----------



## exodus (Dec 14, 2008)

MedicMeJJB said:


> I have ATT - close to 100/month for unlimited text, unlimited internet, 400 daytime minutes, 5000 night and weekend minutes - I have the Blackberry Curve. I love it.



I have ATT, and the HTC Touch Pro


----------



## exodus (Dec 14, 2008)

ChargerGirl said:


> Im going out to buy a christmas tree tonight with my boyfriend which will then be followed by me trying to keep my dogs from peeing on it and making it smell like dog piss, drinking the water from it ,and hanging all the ornaments above my labrador's reach since even the glass bulbs are a tasty treat to him. Then I have to buy plane tickets to Raleigh, NC and Indiana to meet my boyfriend's family. Im so not full of holiday cheer this year. Oh well, I think im going to get to taste moonshine for the first time!



You're going to drink the water from the Tree?!

Edit: You going to that tree farm over off the 67? That's the only place I know around here that you can cut your tree down from!


----------



## apagea99 (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok, so now It's 10:10pm and I'm just now getting ready to start making these chocolate-blackberry cookie bars that I make for Christmas every year. I need to make some stuff for people this week......and study for my test for tomorrow night.....and get up for work in the morning lol.

And I still like cheese.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 14, 2008)

pop quiz:

A man went to the hardware store to buy items for his house. 

1 would cost $.25
12 would cost $.50
122 would cost $.75

When he left the store he had spent $.75, what did he buy?


----------



## ChargerGirl (Dec 14, 2008)

i thought that christmas tree lot off the 67 burned down during the fires? im going to home depot because i missed the $20 ikea christmas tree sale. im dying in this cold weather!!! how is it 52 degrees here????? im starting to suffer from seasonal sadness disorder or whatever!! i so need to get a membership to a tanning salon for some light therapy sessions! oh and my dogs drink the water from the christmas tree every year. its a step up from the toilet and pool at least!


----------



## Buzz (Dec 15, 2008)

I am no longer afraid of the Q word. I've used it many times lately and have not gotten a single call. The only thing that keeps me from typing it here is that some of you might appreciate me not posting it.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 15, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> pop quiz:
> 
> A man went to the hardware store to buy items for his house.
> 
> ...



bubblegum.

Oh wait!

items for his house!!


----------



## jochi1543 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hell yeah! I was doing an IV on this chick in class today and she said I'm the first person in SIX WEEKS to get an IV in on her!


That's all.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 15, 2008)

jochi1543 said:


> Hell yeah! I was doing an IV on this chick in class today and she said I'm the first person in SIX WEEKS to get an IV in on her!
> 
> 
> That's all.


 
since i cant type what i wanted to in response to the above, im not going to type anything.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 15, 2008)

Just got back from the Carrie Underwood concert...not a bad show...

Female to male ratio was 30:1


----------



## Sasha (Dec 15, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> Just got back from the Carrie Underwood concert...not a bad show...
> 
> Female to male ratio was 30:1



You should go ice skating at UCF!


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 15, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> Just got back from the Carrie Underwood concert...not a bad show...
> 
> Female to male ratio was 30:1


 
now thats a target rich environment


----------



## exodus (Dec 15, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> Just got back from the Carrie Underwood concert...not a bad show...
> 
> Female to male ratio was 30:1



Lemme know when she comes to San Diego... I need a gf!


----------



## EMTWintz (Dec 15, 2008)

I am sooo tired. No sleep at all last night, sicko kid. Now I have to stay home with him instead of xmas shopping. So I guess there is a plus side to things. Don't have to fight the crazy people in the malls. Plus I don't have to work!!! Day off, yeah!!


----------



## Arkymedic (Dec 15, 2008)

Being unemployed sucks really bad


----------



## fma08 (Dec 15, 2008)

Arkymedic said:


> Being unemployed sucks really bad



Tell me about it...


----------



## medicdan (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm 8 hours away from being done with final exams, and 8 hours away from starting a 48 hour shift. 
Is the cup half full or half empty?


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 15, 2008)

Did ALL my Christmas shopping yesterday while on shift - EVERYTHING in 4 - 6 hours of idle browsing interrupted by coffee breaks and chit chat.  This soooo totally rules - I love the internet!


----------



## Sasha (Dec 15, 2008)

emt-student said:


> I'm 8 hours away from being done with final exams, and 8 hours away from starting a 48 hour shift.
> Is the cup half full or half empty?



Depends if you're drinking your redbull or filling it up!


----------



## Arkymedic (Dec 15, 2008)

way to go 



Kaisu said:


> Did ALL my Christmas shopping yesterday while on shift - EVERYTHING in 4 - 6 hours of idle browsing interrupted by coffee breaks and chit chat. This soooo totally rules - I love the internet!


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 15, 2008)

emt-student said:


> I'm 8 hours away from being done with final exams, and 8 hours away from starting a 48 hour shift.
> Is the cup half full or half empty?


 
*fill it with bourbon and then empty it. repeat until you no longer care about the glass. feel free to substitute the spirit of your choice.*


----------



## marineman (Dec 15, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> *fill it with bourbon and then empty it. repeat until you no longer care about the glass. feel free to substitute the spirit of your choice.*



I like the way you think.

and my favorite carbonated beverage is mad hatter


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Dec 15, 2008)

Waffles.

Everyone, waffles.


----------



## medicdan (Dec 15, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> *fill it with bourbon and then empty it. repeat until you no longer care about the glass. feel free to substitute the spirit of your choice.*


54.5 hours to go, and thats my plan. Rise, repeat.


----------



## fma08 (Dec 15, 2008)

self explanatory...


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 15, 2008)

Guys, if you come home to find your lady in a full on fit of her temper, it IS NOT FUNNY to "poke that snake" to see what will happen......

And if you should decide to test the waters to far, you have lost the right to get your feelings hurt when she has suddenly found a fixed object for that temper....

If you would just let her have her momentary (however many minutes that moment may last) bout of rage, she might just work through it and you won't be wondering if its okay to come in the bedroom yet....

GEEEZZZ!!!


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 15, 2008)

if women would shut up during sports center, we wouldnt "poke the snake" as you put it.

btw, the trash can wait another 30 minutes. the trash wasnt such a big deal during the 45 mintues you had to complain about the girl at starbucks who had the same bag as you did it?


----------



## Arkymedic (Dec 15, 2008)

LMFAO. That's kind of funny Kev.



KEVD18 said:


> if women would shut up during sports center, we wouldnt "poke the snake" as you put it.
> 
> btw, the trash can wait another 30 minutes. the trash wasnt such a big deal during the 45 mintues you had to complain about the girl at starbucks who had the same bag as you did it?


----------



## traumateam1 (Dec 15, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> if women would shut up during sports center, we wouldnt "poke the snake" as you put it.
> 
> btw, the trash can wait another 30 minutes. the trash wasnt such a big deal during the 45 mintues you had to complain about the girl at starbucks who had the same bag as you did it?



Very nice


----------



## Sasha (Dec 15, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> if women would shut up during sports center, we wouldnt "poke the snake" as you put it.
> 
> btw, the trash can wait another 30 minutes. the trash wasnt such a big deal during the 45 mintues you had to complain about the girl at starbucks who had the same bag as you did it?




Booooo. Hisssss.


----------



## rmellish (Dec 15, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Booooo. Hisssss.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 15, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> if women would shut up during sports center, we wouldnt "poke the snake" as you put it.
> 
> btw, the trash can wait another 30 minutes. the trash wasnt such a big deal during the 45 mintues you had to complain about the girl at starbucks who had the same bag as you did it?


 

You can have your dang sports, just don't run your mouth when I am watching LMN with a box of Kleenex in my hands...

OH... and I can take my own trash out


----------



## EMTWintz (Dec 15, 2008)

emt-student said:


> I'm 8 hours away from being done with final exams, and 8 hours away from starting a 48 hour shift.
> Is the cup half full or half empty?



NEITHER, The cup is larger than it should be!!!!!!!


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't understand.... your S.O. is comfortably ensconced on the couch, beer in one had, bag of chips in the other. On the TV in front of them is a guaranteed 1 to 2 hours of entertainment during which you will be free to do whatever you like.... Who in their right mind messes with that????


----------



## Arkymedic (Dec 15, 2008)

LMAO Bossy. That is a fantastic question and advice right there B)


BossyCow said:


> I don't understand.... your S.O. is comfortably ensconced on the couch, beer in one had, bag of chips in the other. On the TV in front of them is a guaranteed 1 to 2 hours of entertainment during which you will be free to do whatever you like.... Who in their right mind messes with that????


----------



## Arkymedic (Dec 15, 2008)

woohoo I made captain ^_^


----------



## fma08 (Dec 15, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> I don't understand.... your S.O. is comfortably ensconced on the couch, beer in one had, bag of chips in the other. On the TV in front of them is a guaranteed 1 to 2 hours of entertainment during which you will be free to do whatever you like.... Who in their right mind messes with that????



can i get a amen!?


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 15, 2008)

five hours till my suspension is up. there better be someone in the gd chat room at midnight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJN (Dec 15, 2008)

Arkymedic said:


> woohoo I made captain ^_^



congrats skipper


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 15, 2008)

44 minutes


----------



## rmellish (Dec 15, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> 44 minutes



How did you get suspended?


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 15, 2008)

read back a few pages. its in this thread some where.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 15, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> sure, i have nothing to hide.
> 
> i called one member an alternate name for a donkey becuase he signed out of the chat 6 seconds before i hit enter on a post to him. the amusing part is that when i told him about it, he was offended that i got punished for doing it, not doing ti in the first place.
> 
> ...


 

here it is


----------



## marineman (Dec 15, 2008)

Kev what time zone are you talking? Is it 12 minutes from now or an hour and 12 minutes from now?


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 15, 2008)

11:58 my time. of course thats assuming that the ban automatically expires and i dont have to be reauthorized to reenter the chat room. of thats the case, im sure it will have to wait until morning.

7 minutes.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 16, 2008)

apparently it has to be lifted by an admin. oh well.


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 16, 2008)

Kev, if you're still on, try one more time.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 16, 2008)

Sapphyre said:


> Kev, if you're still on, try one more time.


 

no good. "you do no have access to the chat"


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 16, 2008)

It can take up to an hour for the system to do it automatically.  If it's not working yet, please let me know.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 16, 2008)

alright, we're back in business. just popped on to check my email so i'll make my triumphant return on the morrow


----------



## gillysaurus (Dec 16, 2008)

That's the last time I ever take a nap! It's 3:30 am and I'm pretty darn awake.

Whoever thinks Gilly is lying and will most definitely be taking a nap tomorrow, raise your hand.

*raises hand*

...Grumble grumble...


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 16, 2008)

gillysaurus said:


> That's the last time I ever take a nap! It's 3:30 am and I'm pretty darn awake.
> 
> Whoever thinks Gilly is lying and will most definitely be taking a nap tomorrow, raise your hand.
> 
> ...



LOL Gilly, it's 0240, and I'm just as awake, of course, I WANT to be.


----------



## gillysaurus (Dec 16, 2008)

Haha Sapphyre, I'm most definitely a night person. I was on 0600 to 1800 this past semester on the weekends, and I about passed out on most of my partners if they didn't pump me full of caffeine first . Are you on shift?

I have a house showing at 10:30 this morning... I really should make an effort to sleep!


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope, It's second saturday for me.  But, well, I don't sleep nights even on my days off.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 16, 2008)

MedicPrincess said:


> You can have your dang sports, just don't run your mouth when I am watching LMN with a box of Kleenex in my hands...
> 
> OH... and I can take my own trash out



Oh sweet lord, not LMN... Men can have their dang sports, as long as they don't interrupt my UFC fights!


----------



## apagea99 (Dec 16, 2008)

I got a 96% on my exam last night  Thanks to all of you for the discussions, help, and constant encouragement!


----------



## Bosco578 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Rock out.....*

Priapism.......he he he


----------



## Jon (Dec 16, 2008)

so this one time, at EMT class...


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 16, 2008)

It's 12:09 PM on the east coast.


----------



## Bosco578 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Food dude*

Liver or Fish?  2,4,6,8 wanna watch me mas....eat my cake.......

Hot scrumptious roast beef sandwich.......yummy in my tummy.

Hot dogs,hambugers,relish and spice,eat some delicious rice.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 16, 2008)

Just got done teaching a cpr class, and am thinking about a nap.  Nope, definitely decided on a nap.

-Kat


----------



## fma08 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jon said:


> so this one time, at EMT class...



Except it was a suction cath... not a flute...


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 16, 2008)

Someone's stole my ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ  I should be asleep.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 16, 2008)

fma08 said:


> Except it was a suction cath... not a flute...



Yikes... :blush:


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 16, 2008)

But, the question is, was the suction functioning....   eeeek


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 16, 2008)

Sapphyre said:


> But, the question is, was the suction functioning....   eeeek



Umm, oww.  That sounds painful.


----------



## NJN (Dec 16, 2008)

I just went to IKEA, bought a bunch of cheap crap.


----------



## fma08 (Dec 16, 2008)

they have cheap stuff at IKEA?


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 16, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> I just went to IKEA, bought a bunch of cheap crap.



home furnishing or kitchen supplies?


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 16, 2008)

My couch is Ikea, it was inexpensive.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 16, 2008)

I just woke up from my nap.... but is 2 hours really going to be enough for work tonight?:blink:


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 16, 2008)

fma08 said:


> they have cheap stuff at IKEA?


 

thats all they have, at least in terms of quality


----------



## KempoEMT (Dec 16, 2008)

I just got too school, cars are but no people. Maybe I'm being punked


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Dec 16, 2008)

Trying to find the definition of SHART, where's Waldo maybe he has it, OOPS never mind I just found out for myself.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 16, 2008)

NESDMEDIC said:


> Trying to find the definition of SHART, where's Waldo maybe he has it, OOPS never mind I just found out for myself.


 

urbandictionary.com


----------



## SES4 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Watching Oprah.  LOL.*

So I am sitting here watching Oprah and the show is about people who observe others doing horrible things i.e a couple fighting and the man hitting the woman, a drunk woman trying to get into her car to drive her children home, etc.  What shocks me is that people just walk the heck by?!?!  I mean come on.  But as I have heard and I now know is true... Stupidity keeps EMS workers gainfully employed.  Yay for job secutiry boo for stupid people.  

Also, I think that we will not get any snow this winter.  It keeps getting close to freezing and then rains for days.  This has happened since November.  

This after all the 100% directionless thread so that said I am currently sitting here trying to figure out what to eat for dinner.  Any ideas?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 16, 2008)

After loosing 100lbs, I am so dang FREEZING!!! All the time. My poor partner is a sweaty guy naturally anyway, so I am in the truck with the heat on wearing gloves and covered with a blanket and poor thing just tries to tough it out....

Oh did I mention thats when it is only 45 degrees out there! 


I hate being cold!!!


----------



## NJN (Dec 16, 2008)

Code 3 said:


> home furnishing or kitchen supplies?



Some kitchen supplies and a stuffed beaver. He looked to damn funny to not get.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 16, 2008)

It's 19 degrees here, but with the windchill, its near zero. Need I explain why I'm sitting bundled up in a comforter with Mickey Mouse slippers on?

-Kat


----------



## NJN (Dec 16, 2008)

Swedish coffee is really strong. 


And Swedish root beer smells like nail polish remover.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 16, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> Some kitchen supplies and a *stuffed beaver*. He looked to damn funny to not get.



That's an interesting purchase


----------



## NJN (Dec 16, 2008)

When you go into an IKEA, you never know what you will come out with.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 16, 2008)

True statement. Out of curiosity, did the beaver require assembly with an Allen wrench? Everything I've ever purchased there needed one :-(


----------



## SES4 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Ikea...*



NJNewbie196 said:


> When you go into an IKEA, you never know what you will come out with.



SO true.  I had no idea I needed a new coffee table and BAM I came out with one.  WEIRD.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 16, 2008)

As of a couple hours ago, I am completely finished with my Christmas shopping.  Now to wrap all of those dang presents.  At least I will get paid to wrap most of them.  I plan on taking them to the firehouse with me tomorrow.  Please let it be a slow day...


----------



## NJN (Dec 16, 2008)

No it didn't, but the hamper did. My brother steered me away from the furniture, i think they offer to build your furniture for you, i wonder if i could get that job. If only i had more room for shelves and tables.....

SES.. i would assume that you went to the one in Elizabeth, any other one doesn't have 3.5%sales tax, got to love urban enterprise zones.


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 16, 2008)

It just snowed a little bit here.


----------



## NJN (Dec 16, 2008)

Its been sleeting and snowing here all day.


----------



## fma08 (Dec 16, 2008)

katgrl2003 said:


> It's 19 degrees here, but with the windchill, its near zero. Need I explain why I'm sitting bundled up in a comforter with Mickey Mouse slippers on?
> 
> -Kat



Zero was the high here today...


----------



## traumateam1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Right now, I'm drinking some Sprite and about to break out the new pencil crayons for my new colouring anatomy book.


----------



## KempoEMT (Dec 16, 2008)

anyone else noticed that dogs can make humans yawn, but we cant make dogs yawn... i find that strange:wacko:


----------



## SES4 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Elizabeth IKEA*



NJNewbie196 said:


> No it didn't, but the hamper did. My brother steered me away from the furniture, i think they offer to build your furniture for you, i wonder if i could get that job. If only i had more room for shelves and tables.....
> 
> SES.. i would assume that you went to the one in Elizabeth, any other one doesn't have 3.5%sales tax, got to love urban enterprise zones.




Oh I so did NJNewbie and yes I love them!  )  

And about the whole dogs yawning thing: It's contagious interspecies.  Even the felines can give us the yawns and we can give them the yawns.  LOL


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 16, 2008)

KempoEMT said:


> anyone else noticed that dogs can make humans yawn, but we cant make dogs yawn... i find that strange:wacko:



Good point B)


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 16, 2008)

This was probably one of the most boring days of my life... Sat at home all day and did absolutely nothing! What a waste


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 16, 2008)

and now i sit here typing on this thread, what a day *Yawn*


----------



## SES4 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Yawwnnnn*

Yeah I hear ya' on the boring day stuff.  

Did it snow by anyone else?  And is anyone else sick of winter?  I certainly am.  I want spring NOW.  I want to wear my sandals LOL.


----------



## fma08 (Dec 16, 2008)

Well let's see... its the warmest it has been all day right now at 2135, it is 2 degrees Fahrenheit out... I'm ready for winter to be over...


----------



## Sasha (Dec 16, 2008)

SES4 said:


> Yeah I hear ya' on the boring day stuff.
> 
> Did it snow by anyone else?  And is anyone else sick of winter?  I certainly am.  I want spring NOW.  I want to wear my sandals LOL.



I wore my flipflops today. At the beach  Ahhhh I love Florida.


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 16, 2008)

Sasha said:


> I wore my flipflops today. At the beach  Ahhhh I love Florida.



:sad: I wanna be in Florida right now... aaaahhhhh


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm eating sunflower seeds.


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 16, 2008)

6 calls in the last 8 hours... damn Im beat...  looks like it will be a standup shift.....

Hope I can get some sleep....


----------



## RailFan77 (Dec 16, 2008)

Sasha said:


> I wore my flipflops today. At the beach  Ahhhh I love Florida.



GRRRR....If you're trying to make me jealous Sasha....it's working.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 16, 2008)

Kaisu said:


> 6 calls in the last 8 hours... damn Im beat...  looks like it will be a standup shift.....
> 
> Hope I can get some sleep....



Yikes that sucks! Hang in there man... is it almost over?


----------



## marineman (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm sitting here watching snow fall drinking a margarita. Life is grand.


----------



## gillysaurus (Dec 17, 2008)

I hate you, Sahsa. And I mean that in the most jealous way possible, as it is -10 degrees here. Grrr.

Here's the deal. I'm going to fly down to Florida until March and just stay with you. Lay out a sleeping bag... You're going to take me on ride-alongs and we're going on adventures to Wal-Mart! ^_^


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 17, 2008)

its 0347. i just walked(stumbled) in the door, hammered(shocking i know). just thought id let everybody knwo


----------



## SES4 (Dec 17, 2008)

*LOL Very Nice KevD*



KEVD18 said:


> its 0347. i just walked(stumbled) in the door, hammered(shocking i know). just thought id let everybody knwo



Very nice KevD!    I did the same the other night!  

I hope you drink plenty of water to avoid the inevitable dehydrating effect of alcohol.


----------



## apagea99 (Dec 17, 2008)

Is there any such thing as getting enough sleep? I feel like I could use a little more....my sleep bank is empty


----------



## Sasha (Dec 17, 2008)

gillysaurus said:


> I hate you, Sahsa. And I mean that in the most jealous way possible, as it is -10 degrees here. Grrr.
> 
> Here's the deal. I'm going to fly down to Florida until March and just stay with you. Lay out a sleeping bag... You're going to take me on ride-alongs and we're going on adventures to Wal-Mart! ^_^



Anytime, gilly, love! Sounds like a blast!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 17, 2008)

Alright, how many keys on your on your key ring and any "bobbles" or "charms" on it?? 

And By the way I love martinis! B)


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 17, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Alright, how many keys on your on your key ring and any "bobbles" or "charms" on it??
> 
> And By the way I love martinis! B)



My key ring has my car key, work key, station key, key to the county yard for SAR vehicles, two file cabinet keys for med records and personnel records for the station. 

As for charms and bobbles, I have a buddha head and a small statue of Ganesh. Extra points to anyone who recognized the second one without resorting to Google.


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 17, 2008)

honest Bossy..  i did not google this...  I believe Ganesh is the Hindu God of good fortune, usually depicted as an elephant...    (or something like that)  I love trivia


----------



## Sasha (Dec 17, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Alright, how many keys on your on your key ring and any "bobbles" or "charms" on it??
> 
> And By the way I love martinis! B)



I have a car key, house key, and key to my grandma's house on my keyring, which is a bright green and white color, used to be purple, with a cow keychain that moo's and lights up.


----------



## gillysaurus (Dec 17, 2008)

I have my best friend's house key, my mail key, my car key, my dad's house key. I don't have my OWN house key yet because we're moving! Yay! (No, not yay, I hate moving.)

As for baubles, I have the "whacker-ish" CPR face shield. I swear, it's the only piece of EMS gear I carry off-duty! My dad's house key also has a light on it that is really useful at night.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 17, 2008)

two house keys, key to the safe, car key.

as for doo dads etc, just a sam adams bottle opener. but i swear, i never need it. i dotn even drink....


----------



## apagea99 (Dec 17, 2008)

The only keys I have with me are my work keys.......

3 keys total: 1 for my office door, 1 for my locked cabinet, and 1 for the shipping/receiving area. There's nothing else on it.


Ok, so what do you have in your right front pocket right now?


I have the aforementioned keys and my cell phone.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 17, 2008)

83 cents and a reciept for a gas station pickle pouch.

Cell is in the back pocket, keys are sitting on comp desk.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 17, 2008)

Kaisu said:


> honest Bossy..  i did not google this...  I believe Ganesh is the Hindu God of good fortune, usually depicted as an elephant...    (or something like that)  I love trivia



He's the hindu version of St Jude. Remover of obstacles, Lost causes, impossible deeds etc. I find I need that often.. rofl.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 17, 2008)

OH boy.... down 2 Paramedics for tonight..... this could be a long night. But hey, its OT...  Bring on the shootings and stabbings and madness and mayhem!  B)


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 17, 2008)

um, I have a LOT on my key ring, I get teased for it.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 17, 2008)

apagea99 said:


> Ok, so what do you have in your right front pocket right now?


 

not wearing pants, so i suppose i cant participate in this one


----------



## gillysaurus (Dec 17, 2008)

Sasha... What's a pickle pouch? I googled it and only got pickle-in-a-pouch. Are they good? I've never had a pouched pickle!

In my front pocket (of my jacket)... 2 Chapsticks (cherry and strawberry), cell phone, $16 in 2 dollar bills!


----------



## SES4 (Dec 17, 2008)

*In my pocket before I got home....*

In my pocket before getting home: Cell phone, Burts Bees Lip Balm, Mints, and $20.00.

Currently:  Nothing.  Nada. Nil. 


Man I am sleepy at the moment.... And it looks like snow again.


----------



## EMTWintz (Dec 17, 2008)

I just got done baking 12 loaves of Hawiian bread,wrapped a dozen presents and the stupid EMA guy is paging every town in the county. Warning of ICE STORM and 50m/h winds until friday. I HATE WINTER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marineman (Dec 17, 2008)

WINTZ you must get the same weather as I get except ours will be snow. 10" tomorrow night and another 3 on saturday.

Pockets are empty right now and all I have on my key ring is the key for my truck. I hate when 100 different keys are bouncing around making noise and scratching up the interior.

Kev... why a bottle opener on the keys, didn't the judge say you weren't allowed to drink and drive any more.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 17, 2008)

marineman said:


> Kev... why a bottle opener on the keys, didn't the judge say you weren't allowed to drink and drive any more.


 
root beer my good man, at least until my probation is up




(kidding)


----------



## NJN (Dec 17, 2008)

I prefer ginger ale. 

Only 6 days till Festivus.


----------



## EMT-P633 (Dec 17, 2008)

EMTWintz said:


> I HATE WINTER!!!!!!!!!



Really?  I love winter.  I would much rather be in sub zero temps then 100 degree temps.  There are to many things to list that you can do to stay warm. but you can only get so naked to stay cool.


----------



## SES4 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Totally Not EMS Related BUT Got this in my e-mail and LMAO.  Enjoy!*

Hey!  I got this in my e-mail and thought it was VERY funny.  Enjoy! 

The value of a
Catholic education and a #2 pencil

Little Susie was not the best student in Catholic School . Usually she slept through the class.

One day her teacher, a Nun, called on her while she was sleeping.

'Tell me Susie, who created the universe?'

When Susie didn't stir, little Johnny who was her friend sitting behind her, took his pencil and jabbed her in the rear.

'God Almighty!' shouted Susie.

The Nun said, 'Very good' and continued teaching her class.

A little later the Nun asked Susie, 'Who is our Lord and Savior?'

But Susie didn't stir from her slumber. Once again, Johnny came to her rescue and stuck her in the butt.

'Jesus Christ!!!' shouted Susie.

And the Nun once again said, 'Very good,' and Susie fell back asleep.

The Nun asked her a third question...'What did Eve say to Adam after she had her twenty-third child?'


Again, Johnny came to the rescue. This time Susie jumped up and shouted,
'If you stick that damn thing in me one more time, I'll break it in half!'

The nun fainted.


----------



## Arkymedic (Dec 17, 2008)

LMAO thank you ^_^


SES4 said:


> Hey! I got this in my e-mail and thought it was VERY funny. Enjoy!
> 
> The value of a
> Catholic education and a #2 pencil
> ...


----------



## SES4 (Dec 17, 2008)

*No problem!*



Arkymedic said:


> LMAO thank you ^_^



No problem!  It was too good not to share.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm a winter lover! Give me snow, wind and ice anyday. You can always put on another sweater, but when its hot, at some point you run out of things to take off.

Right pocket? a receipt and a paperclip

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## SES4 (Dec 17, 2008)

*I Ate....*



BossyCow said:


> I'm a winter lover! Give me snow, wind and ice anyday. You can always put on another sweater, but when its hot, at some point you run out of things to take off.
> 
> Right pocket? a receipt and a paperclip
> 
> What was the last thing you ate?



I ate a bowl of rice and beans, 6 Hershey Kisses, and I am currently drinking a Diet Caffeine Free Coke.  

What footwear are you wearing?


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 17, 2008)

do you cut or twirl your pasta?


----------



## Sasha (Dec 17, 2008)

*I ate*

I ate pizza, and Dove ice cream.

I don't eat pasta with a fork, I eat it with my fingers


----------



## Sasha (Dec 17, 2008)

I was just kidding, by the way.


----------



## SES4 (Dec 17, 2008)

Sasha said:


> I ate pizza, and Dove ice cream.
> 
> I don't eat pasta with a fork, I eat it with my fingers



NICE! LOL.  Dove Ice Cream rocks!


----------



## Jon (Dec 17, 2008)

"Chop, Chop... TANSTAAFL."

Brownie points to who can name the book.


----------



## dslprod (Dec 17, 2008)

a whopper from burger king sounds good right about now, ok i guess im going there for lunch since i work the night shift ugh ...


----------



## gillysaurus (Dec 18, 2008)

Did an LEO ride tonight. At the beginning of the night, the cop wouldn't even talk to me. By the end, he was telling his partner I was "hella cool."

Even though it was a slow night, I consider it successful. I love having fun people to ride with.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 18, 2008)

gillysaurus said:


> Did an LEO ride tonight. At the beginning of the night, the cop wouldn't even talk to me. By the end, he was telling his partner I was "hella cool."
> 
> Even though it was a slow night, I consider it successful. I love having fun people to ride with.



I've got one this weekend. You get any decent calls even tho it was slow?


----------



## KempoEMT (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm sitting in the ED cuz mom took a fall.  We will see what happens. On a side note this the first time I have been to this ER without being a pt.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 18, 2008)

*Stuff on my key rings!  It all has a meaning.....*

I have 2 sets of keys, first set has my car key 1 blue cpr mask "on a key ring' and a small beaded leather key charm that represents the sunrise and sunset. this is on one of those metal hourse bits.  My second key ring also has a black Cpr "mask on a keyring", my house key, the trooper car key, my dad's old car key from the geo metro( he made it and kept it in his wallet, the spare! ) his dog tag from WW2 and a set of small brass bells that have a those brass swivel fishing things connected to them, a fishing lure ( no hooks) that has 2 coins attached,( a coin from Israel, and a new buffalo nickel)and a small blue leather heart.  ^_^


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 18, 2008)

I have my car key, husband's car key, house key, deadbolt key, my dad's house key, and firehouse key.  I also have 4 or 5 of those little tab "cards" for the pharmacy, couple grocery stores, pet store, library card, etc.  There is also a small caribiener so I can hook my keys onto my purse strap, instead of putting them in my purse.  (It makes it so much easier to find them!)

And, moving on to other things, I really wish we had CPAP on our trucks.  Had a patient yesterday that was in respiratory distress, extremely aggitated, wouldn't use the neb, so we tried to bag it in.  She would let us do that about 3 times, then would pull the mask off her face, take 3-4 breaths without it and then repeat.  Eventually she did calm down enough to tolerate bagging the albuterol in, even said it really helped.  However, they had the CPAP waiting for us at the ER and it was amazing how much better she instantly was after being put on it.  Maybe after the first of the year, with the new protocols we will get it....


----------



## Jon (Dec 18, 2008)

No, no... half a key.... I had to split it with the sound effects man.


----------



## gillysaurus (Dec 18, 2008)

Code 3 said:


> I've got one this weekend. You get any decent calls even tho it was slow?



Not really anything cool. Just a very minor MVA, a bunch of verbal disturbances, and one arrest. It was fascinating to see how the system works and to hang out with the officers, but they advised me to come back on a weekend if I wanted to see anything worth while.

Have fun!


----------



## apagea99 (Dec 18, 2008)

I could use a cheeseburger right about now......


----------



## NJN (Dec 18, 2008)

I just got back from WaWa.


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't sleep!!!!!!


----------



## rescuepoppy (Dec 18, 2008)

Sapphyre said:


> I can't sleep!!!!!!



Lullabye and good night. Probably sounds better typed than my singing it does.


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 18, 2008)

lol, thanks poppy.


----------



## EMTWintz (Dec 18, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Alright, how many keys on your on your key ring and any "bobbles" or "charms" on it??
> 
> And By the way I love martinis! B)



I have like 6keys on my key ring, only know what 2 of them go to. Auto unlock thingy, a Guam coin that my sis brought back, USB drive and beads with my last name on them. Then there is my winter key ring with a single lonely bottle opener. Don't need that one during summer cuz my flip flops have built in bottle opener on bottom


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 18, 2008)

expecting at least afoot of snow tonight. not all that thrilled about it. much rather be in belize....


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 18, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> expecting at least afoot of snow tonight. not all that thrilled about it. much rather be in belize....



You have fun with that foot of snow


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 18, 2008)

*5*



Airwaygoddess said:


> Alright, how many keys on your on your key ring and any "bobbles" or "charms" on it??
> 
> And By the way I love martinis! B)



5 keys:  1 for apartment building front door; 1 for my apartment door; 1 for mail box; 1 for garage; and 1 for my pickup.

As for "bobbles or charms"---- Notta


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 18, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> expecting at least afoot of snow tonight



I would much rather have that, than all of the ice and freezing rain we are supposed to be getting.


----------



## marineman (Dec 19, 2008)

Epi, I'm glad I'm north of you, I'm getting the north end of the same storm but it's supposed to be 8-12" of snow now. No rain and no ice but we are supposed to get a little bit of lightning and thunder with the snow so we'll see what happens. I love snow, I just hate when it's really cold (below 0) and no snow in sight.


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 19, 2008)

I totally just woke up from a nap, in the back of the rig.  My downfall begins.


----------



## Bosco578 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Nasty*

It burns when I pee.....


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 19, 2008)

Bosco, there's a number of very effective treatments for that, but, you have to tell your doctor.


----------



## Mongoose (Dec 19, 2008)

*Bored...*

been sitting at the same post for 9+ hours without a single call. Most exciting thing has been going to the gas station for a soda. 2.75hrs to go...


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 19, 2008)

You guys are slow too?  I got pulled out of the system to cover neonates.  There's no neonates tonight.  I'm BORED!!!!!!  Course, partner and I got to eat, real food, in the restaurant, and I got a decent nap....


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 19, 2008)

sounded like a fun night


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, I am sitting at post trying to find something to do... I am tired of winter and ready for summer, only 5-6 more months until true summer conditions


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 19, 2008)

I was able to dig out from the snow and make it in to work today!!!!  Whoooo hooooo!  I'm out Baybeeeeee!    

No calls though. In my area, the snow tends to make people hunker down in front of the fire. No traffic for MVAs, Everyone is looking forward to the holidays so everyone has a strong will to live, Been... you know.. that un-busy thing!  

Leaving the office at 1:30 today, hitting the post office with the last of the christmas packages, then the grocery store then the bus home. Whoooo hooooo... I love the holidays!


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 19, 2008)

Sapphyre said:


> You guys are slow too?  I got pulled out of the system to cover neonates.  There's no neonates tonight.  I'm BORED!!!!!!  Course, partner and I got to eat, real food, in the restaurant, and I got a decent nap....



You have a laptop with an air card or something?


----------



## apagea99 (Dec 19, 2008)

So.....what are we all getting for Christmas? With all the junk I've been eating, I think I'm giving myself an extra pants size.......


----------



## NJN (Dec 19, 2008)

Hopeing for a Blackberry Curve.
More likely going to get a new patch for my uniform.
I passed the NJ state test today WOOOOOOOOoo(yes i realize that its not that big of a feat but still i'm happy)


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 19, 2008)

"oh the weather outside is frightful..."


----------



## gillysaurus (Dec 19, 2008)

I gots me a holter monitor!

Had it for an hour, hate it already...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 19, 2008)

It's snowing, almost 2 feet in the past 24 hours. I'm bored. I agree w/ bossy cow. Every one in my district hibernates when it snows. I actually got to watch Ben-Hur straight thru the other day. While on duty! (Yes I know I'm wierd, but I like older movies.)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 19, 2008)

SES4 said:


> So I am sitting here watching Oprah and the show is about people who observe others doing horrible things i.e a couple fighting and the man hitting the woman, a drunk woman trying to get into her car to drive her children home, etc.  What shocks me is that people just walk the heck by?!?!  I mean come on.  But as I have heard and I now know is true... Stupidity keeps EMS workers gainfully employed.  Yay for job secutiry boo for stupid people.
> 
> Also, I think that we will not get any snow this winter.  It keeps getting close to freezing and then rains for days.  This has happened since November.
> 
> This after all the 100% directionless thread so that said I am currently sitting here trying to figure out what to eat for dinner.  Any ideas?




Lots of people want to know what to eat! 

As for keeping ue employed, I saw a shirt once that said something like:

Support your local EMS agencys, Feed the bears, Walk on the edge of the cliff, Use drugs and drive drunk. Thanks, Somewhere Ambulance.


----------



## NJN (Dec 19, 2008)

"Support your local EMS, Run with Scissors"


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 19, 2008)

Code 3 said:


> You have a laptop with an air card or something?




Yup, and I know where the unsecured networks are at a lot of our posts, so, we mooch as well....


----------



## KempoEMT (Dec 19, 2008)

Bored.... watching house, and have a workout at 7.  nothing to do for four hours... its gonna be a long sit


----------



## be_THE_B (Dec 19, 2008)

its been snowing here all this afternoon, enough to cancel my EMT class..grr:glare:  hm...

I've never seen House, is it good?


----------



## SES4 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Snow....*



be_THE_B said:


> its been snowing here all this afternoon, enough to cancel my EMT class..grr:glare:  hm...
> 
> I've never seen House, is it good?



Snowed A LOT here today as well.  Grrr for class cancellation.

And is House good????? HELL YEAH!  Personally I think it's one of the best shows out there.


----------



## be_THE_B (Dec 19, 2008)

Hahah 

I should definately look into it then


----------



## Anomalous (Dec 19, 2008)

This thread needs a theme song.  How about The A.D.D. song by Sean Morey?


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 19, 2008)

that last time i was outside, we had about 6-8in and still going......


----------



## EMTWintz (Dec 19, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> "Support your local EMS, Run with Scissors"



got a shirt that says "My Indian name is "runs with scissors"


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 19, 2008)

be_THE_B said:


> I've never seen House, is it good?



OH MY WORD!!!!!!!!! You've never seen hose?!?!?!?!?

That is unbeleivable! You gotta watch it!

Anybody ever seen this:
http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/
you dont have to log in
kinda goofy, but hey, What else can I do now. I'M BORED!!


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 20, 2008)

*well its over. an incredibly complicated relationship thats been a rollercoaster for years is now without question in the books.*

*im not quite sure how i feel about it.........*


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 20, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> *well its over. an incredibly complicated relationship thats been a rollercoaster for years is now without question in the books.*
> 
> *im not quite sure how i feel about it.........*



uh-o... well i hope things work out for the best 

take care,


----------



## Sasha (Dec 20, 2008)

Anomalous said:


> This thread needs a theme song.  How about The A.D.D. song by Sean Morey?



How about "They're Coming to Take Me Away" by Dr. Demento?


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Dec 20, 2008)

apagea99 said:


> So.....what are we all getting for Christmas? With all the junk I've been eating, I think I'm giving myself an extra pants size.......



I have know idea what I am getting, but got the wife a diamond ring last night,  thought it was fitting for out 25th year of marriage and 25th Christmas togather.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 20, 2008)

have i mentioned i hate snow?


----------



## JonTullos (Dec 20, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> *well its over. an incredibly complicated relationship thats been a rollercoaster for years is now without question in the books.*
> 
> *im not quite sure how i feel about it.........*



Sorry to hear that brotha.  Everything will work out for the best.


----------



## medicdan (Dec 20, 2008)

KEV, between the the relationship and the snow, is anything going right with you?


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 20, 2008)

emt-student said:


> KEV, between the the relationship and the snow, is anything going right with you?


 

i had a fantastic "movement" this morning. i mean really world class. just for grins, i tried on my old football pants from junior high and lo and behold they fit!

thats about it....


----------



## marineman (Dec 21, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> i had a fantastic "movement" this morning. i mean really world class. just for grins, i tried on my old football pants from junior high and lo and behold they fit!
> 
> thats about it....



So lets hear details, soft and squishy, solid liquid or mostly gas? Actually I'd rather you didn't tell me I just had to keep this thread on top.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Directionless thread? How about a vent thread! I just dropped my stupid work phone in the toilet (ya laugh it up) and now the stupid thing won't work and it is going to cost me over 500 bucks to replace it. You have got to be freaking kidding me?! 500 dollars, seriously?! Here is the stupid phone I am talking about http://www.officefones.com/phones.asp?pg=products&specific=jqnngrg4 I can't afford this crap right now, why does this crap always happen to me...Ok sorry I am done venting/whining...well at least on this thread I am...*


----------



## flhtci01 (Dec 21, 2008)

It's a balmy -10F outside without the windchill.  About -38 F with the wind.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 21, 2008)

How many phones/pagers have you dropped into the deep big blue??

For me, 2 cell phones, and a pager........  A new meaning for the term "Water proof"!


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 21, 2008)

I have been lucky so far... have only dropped 1 cell phone in the toilet, it was my own and was going to be replaced soon anyway


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 21, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> i had a fantastic "movement" this morning. i mean really world class. just for grins, i tried on my old football pants from junior high and lo and behold they fit!
> 
> thats about it....



Well, I am glad everything was on your side during that activity... B)


----------



## Sasha (Dec 21, 2008)

I've not dropped any cell phone in the toilet, but I have washed quite a few of them.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 21, 2008)

Paper or plastic or really cool reuseable bags?? B)


----------



## Sasha (Dec 21, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Paper or plastic or really cool reuseable bags?? B)



Really cool reusable bags only if they're not from the grocery store, those are so ugly and i feel like a helmet wearing short bus rider brining my publix bag into a walmart.


----------



## NJN (Dec 21, 2008)

Does anybody know how long the longest thread ever was?


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 21, 2008)

I had a first last night.   New parents called us, not really to assess their infant, but to inquire about weather and road conditions.  They were trying to decide if they should drive to the ER overnight or in the morning.  Apparently, it doesn't matter if you want 911 or 411, my big red truck will show up to assist you either way.


----------



## SES4 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Cool Reusuable Bags and WTF?!?! They called about the weather?!?!*

I have the cool reusuable bags.   

And


WTF??!?!?!?! They called about the weather?!?!  That is RIDICULIOUS.  


When driving home from work at 7am today I trailed the snow plow the entire way and honestly for the first time ever I did NOT feel like an over cautious loser driving 20 mph and having people pass the plow and I because I arrive home in one piece.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 22, 2008)

testing....


----------



## traumateam1 (Dec 22, 2008)

I've never dropped a pager/cell in the toilet, but I did go swimming with my old cell on my shorts pockets. It was a really really hot day, and I couldn't wait any longer to get in the water.. oh and the sand was giving my feet second degree burns.


----------



## Levinoss (Dec 22, 2008)

traumateam1 said:


> I've never dropped a pager/cell in the toilet, but I did go swimming with my old cell on my shorts pockets. It was a really really hot day, and I couldn't wait any longer to get in the water.. oh and the sand was giving my feet second degree burns.



I saw someone dropped their cellphone in the blue room once on one of the sites I worked at. I don't blame them for not getting it back out.


----------



## traumateam1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Levinoss said:


> I saw someone dropped their cellphone in the blue room once on one of the sites I worked at. I don't blame them for not getting it back out.



Me either lol. Much rather go buy a new one lol.


----------



## traumateam1 (Dec 22, 2008)

:sad::sad:

I was just at EMTCity and got really scared.. so I came running back! :sad:

^_^


----------



## EMTCop86 (Dec 22, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> How many phones/pagers have you dropped into the deep big blue??
> 
> For me, 2 cell phones, and a pager........ A new meaning for the term "Water proof"!


 
This was actually my first one. Hopefully my last. I called my boss and he laughed at me. I laughed too. It is actually pretty funny but still sucks that the stupid phone is so much money.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 22, 2008)

Warning...its a directionless thread, so...

Here goes a RHETORICAL rant (meaning no comments necessary)


How the heck do people complete school (EMT) and not know where to test, when to test, how to maintain their cert.

Even worse, how come people come on internet forums where any answer has the potential of being 100% wrong and ask questions about their certs and how to maintain them instead of going to the regulating body, you know, the DIRECT source with the best information and get it all there.

Has it become too difficult to click or search for ANY website that is not in your favorites?

I mean medical discussions, ok...but when it comes to your livelihood, your very cert that allows you to do what you do...Take Some Initiative and show some Responsibility!!!

Ok, rant over...just frustrated. I am not that old but I seem to get more and more frustrated with the "younger" kids in EMS each year.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Dec 22, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> Warning...its a directionless thread, so...
> 
> Here goes a RHETORICAL rant (meaning no comments necessary)
> 
> ...


 
+1 and here are my 10 characters plus some


----------



## Sasha (Dec 22, 2008)

Bahahahaha!


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 22, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> Warning...its a directionless thread, so...
> 
> Here goes a RHETORICAL rant (meaning no comments necessary)
> 
> ...


 

i agree with you on the hod didnt they learn that in school bit.

the reason peopl post threads like that here is because we indulge them. why involve google and a pad and paper when you can come here, write out a question and no matter what it is or how many times its been covered, a dozen people will jump right up and do you research for you. this is half of what ive have been trying to do for months. but nobody seems to understand that if you do someone work for them once, they will be back for more. sorry, but when people want me to do work fo rthem, they pay me.


----------



## Levinoss (Dec 22, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> a dozen people will jump right up and do you research for you.



I'm guilty of that because I love looking for answers if I don't know the correct answer. I like helping people! =(


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 22, 2008)

traumateam1 said:


> :sad::sad:
> 
> I was just at EMTCity and got really scared.. so I came running back! :sad:
> 
> ^_^



OK so whats so scary about EMTcity?   - be honest...  indulge me


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 22, 2008)

well as if my weekend wasnt rough enough, my christmas dinner menu just fell to pieces.

just great.......................


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 22, 2008)

Just finished making the last of the Christmas cookies, and all of the presents are wrapped and under the tree.  Yay!  I think I am pretty much done and ready for Christmas!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 22, 2008)

Went christmas shopping with my mom. Yuck. 6 hours of shopping. I could have caught up on some much needed sleep. At least I know what I'm getting for christmas now.


----------



## flhtci01 (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't know how to search this one....

What is the record for number of posts in the same topic for this forum?


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am at home, wrapping presents.... I don't work Christmas this year   waahoo


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 22, 2008)

traumateam1 said:


> I've never dropped a pager/cell in the toilet, but I did go swimming with my old cell on my shorts pockets. It was a really really hot day, and I couldn't wait any longer to get in the water.. oh and the sand was giving my feet second degree burns.



I dropped my pager into a hot burned out stump on a wildlandfire once. :blush: Ruined.


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 22, 2008)

I just watched Burn After Reading... horrible movie. Don't watch it.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 23, 2008)

HEY! It's 0550. WAKE UP EVERYONE! What do you need sleep for!?!


----------



## Sasha (Dec 23, 2008)

HotelCo said:


> I just watched Burn After Reading... horrible movie. Don't watch it.



I am in love with Brad Pitt. He's my future ex common law husband.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd also like to add that I can't breathe through my nose.

I'm siiiiick :[ Quick, someone fetch the phone, call 911, and follow me to the hospital in their POV!


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 23, 2008)

You are in luck.

I am well versed in mouth to nose resuscitation.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 23, 2008)

Sasha said:


> HEY! It's 0550. WAKE UP EVERYONE! What do you need sleep for!?!



I was totally in the middle of a call at that time.


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 23, 2008)

I was totally catching ZZZZZz


----------



## EMTWintz (Dec 23, 2008)

OH FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!! Someone take these screaming fighting kids!!! There is no school and no work. Can't they for once sleep in past 6am


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 23, 2008)

I am watching the painters, hoping they finish today like they said they would....


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Dec 23, 2008)

So, here in Northern Alberta, we are reaching the end of a cold snap that has been averaging -36C. That's -33F for those not on Metric. And all that before it was officially winter. I went outside for 5 minutes and couldn't feel my ears. 

On a different note, my good deed for Christmas went something like this: We had a Long-distance transfer to take a gentleman in his 80's for a head CT. As it turns out, his wife of over 55 years is at the same hospital doing Rehab for post CVA. Long story short, we were able to arrange about an hour of together time for them since they hadn't seen each other in over 2 weeks. The longest they had been apart previously in those 55+ years was a couple of days. It was the most touching thing I have ever seen in my life. And it nearly broke my heart when I had to tell them it was time to go.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Post-script. The wind chill for most of those days was somewhere around -41C. This California boy is having zero fun. To convert Celsius to Fahrenheit, Multiply degrees Celsius by 1.8 and add 32.


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 23, 2008)

Man oh man - I spent 5 years in Alberta and 20 in Northern Ontario.  It is pretty damn cold here in Lake Havasu City.  The temps in the morning are as low as 40 degrees F (thats about 3 C for our metric mates).  This is totally brutal B)


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 23, 2008)

I have never lost a cell phone by water damage, toilet or otherwise. Last winter, my boys lost both their cell phones to salt water damage from a sailing trip to Victoria in heavy winter seas. And my husband dropped his into a bucket of clams and seawater. 



> OH FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!! Someone take these screaming fighting kids!!! There is no school and no work. Can't they for once sleep in past 6am



I had a rule in my house. When my two boys hit that age where everything was a fight. I told them that I had never seen one of them go berserk on the other without provocation. So, from then on.. every time they fought, they both lost video games for 3 days . Before the first 3 days were up, they had gotten a second.. and a third... they went about a month and a half without the games. 

I knew I had won one day when they were starting to escalate into that frenzy and I heard the oldest go... "Shhhhh mom's gonna hear!"... Ah.. united against a common enemy.... They are best friends to this day.


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 23, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> I have never lost a cell phone by water damage, toilet or otherwise. Last winter, my boys lost both their cell phones to salt water damage from a sailing trip to Victoria in heavy winter seas. And my husband dropped his into a bucket of clams and seawater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL  - you are a smart cookie...  rule with brains not brawn...


----------



## Alexakat (Dec 23, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> How many phones/pagers have you dropped into the deep big blue??
> 
> For me, 2 cell phones, and a pager........  A new meaning for the term "Water proof"!



I don't feel so bad!  I've dropped 2 in the toilet in the past year...not because I was on the toilet talking on the phone, but because on duty, I carry my cell phone on my belt & after unbuckling, the weight pulled it off right into the toilet.  Ew!


----------



## gillysaurus (Dec 23, 2008)

Wal-Mart adventure in Omaha?

You betcha!


----------



## marineman (Dec 23, 2008)

flhtci01 said:


> I don't know how to search this one....
> 
> What is the record for number of posts in the same topic for this forum?



I have absolutely no life so I figured out the top 10, if you go into each section there's an option near the bottom of the page to sort by number of replies.

1.) This thread (365 before I posted)
2.) Post the # your test stopped at, and if you Passed/Failed (286)
3.) Faces Behind the post (281)
4.) What do you carry on your belt? (233)
5.) EMT-B/BLS care is there a point?? (193)
6.) Having Trouble Passing NREMT-B - Suggestions? (187) 	
7.) Ambulance Driver = EMT = Medic (166)
     Does your department have a web site? (166)
8.)What does your agency ride in.. (152)
9.) Your First Call (153)
10.) How many lights is too many? (145)


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 23, 2008)

AK just dropped 600 bucks at Publix...ugg...damn the family coming for holidays!


----------



## Sasha (Dec 23, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> AK just dropped 600 bucks at Publix...ugg...damn the family coming for holidays!



I just bought a sub at Publix! What Publix are you frequenting?!


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 23, 2008)

marineman said:


> I have absolutely no life so I figured out the top 10, if you go into each section there's an option near the bottom of the page to sort by number of replies.
> 
> *1.) This thread (365 before I posted)*
> 2.) Post the # your test stopped at, and if you Passed/Failed (286)
> ...


 

so what you're saying is that this thread(a general free floating flight of ideas) is the most popular thread in the history of the board.

interesting. but a general discussion sub board would ruin life as we know it around here and make this the worst site on the net, right?


----------



## Outbac1 (Dec 23, 2008)

I lost my cell phone last year on a call. I was going up a ladder to board a ship with our defib and jump bag when my phone, clipped to my belt, bumped the ladder and fell into the harbour. It was about 2 hrs later when I reached for it to phone home,as we were late, that I noticed it missing. That was a long call. 

  It is about -10C (14F)here tonite going up to +2C (35F) tomorrow. We are supposed to have snow then rain. More rain and wind on Thurs with temp +10C (50)then to -7C (20F)on Fri. Gotta love the weather. If you don't like it, wait a bit, it'll change soon enough. It should make lots of ice and working thru Christmas lots of fun. 

  Stay safe everyone.


  Merry Christmas


----------



## marineman (Dec 23, 2008)

Sasha said:


> I just bought a sub at Publix! What Publix are you frequenting?!



You should shop at Winn Dixie. I had never heard of Winn Dixie before until we were on vacation in Florida and decided to find a grocery after few too many margaritas and at that point Winn Dixie was the funniest name I'd ever heard. We don't have any cool stores here, no Publix, no Winn Dixie, and no friggen dunkin donuts.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 23, 2008)

I shop at Winn Dixie only in times of extreme desperation. They have roaches all over their shelves! They're soooo nasty!


----------



## marineman (Dec 24, 2008)

The only thing I ended up buying at Winn Dixie was a gallon of cheap wine because we didn't realize gas stations and groceries didn't have liquor in florida. And what's the deal with no liquor on Sundays? I never realized how good we had it in WI until I went there.


----------



## dslprod (Dec 24, 2008)

whats winn dixie? sounds like a dollar tree store.  im in northern cali by the way so im not familiar with roach infested stores Lol


----------



## gillysaurus (Dec 24, 2008)

We don't have Publix, Winn Dixie, Dunkin Donuts, Timmy Horton's, or liquor in grocery stores/gas stations in Colorado. We did, however, get our no-liquor-on-Sundays laws lifted on July 6th of this year! Woo!

Nebraska has liquor in it's gas stations and grocery stores. I think I spent a good 30 minutes of my 45 minute trip to Target just looking at the Target wine. I couldn't get over it!


----------



## EMTCop86 (Dec 24, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> so what you're saying is that this thread(a general free floating flight of ideas) is the most popular thread in the history of the board.
> 
> interesting. but a general discussion sub board would ruin life as we know it around here and make this the worst site on the net, right?


 
Lol. Apparently some think so...


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 24, 2008)

Blizzard!!!!!  Snow ball fight!!!!!!


----------



## EMTWintz (Dec 24, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> I had a rule in my house. When my two boys hit that age where everything was a fight. I told them that I had never seen one of them go berserk on the other without provocation. So, from then on.. every time they fought, they both lost video games for 3 days . Before the first 3 days were up, they had gotten a second.. and a third... they went about a month and a half without the games.
> 
> I knew I had won one day when they were starting to escalate into that frenzy and I heard the oldest go... "Shhhhh mom's gonna hear!"... Ah.. united against a common enemy.... They are best friends to this day.



Well my two have lived without toys, games, and tv for a while. Not to mention lost of friend privledge and have been grounded to their rooms for weeks at a time. NOTHING WORKS. Am I whining? YES. They act just like their dad. Think he had defective sperm. Hard headed little things. Did I mention that its a 7yo girl and 6yo boy. That is never a good combo.


----------



## NJN (Dec 24, 2008)

The snow is distracting me.
But now we can do this:


----------



## Anomalous (Dec 24, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> ...had a rule in my house. When my two boys hit that age where everything was a fight. I told them that I had never seen one of them go berserk on the other without provocation. So, from then on.. every time they fought, they both lost video games for 3 days . Before the first 3 days were up, they had gotten a second.. and a third... they went about a month and a half without the games.
> 
> I knew I had won one day when they were starting to escalate into that frenzy and I heard the oldest go... "Shhhhh mom's gonna hear!"... Ah.. united against a common enemy.... They are best friends to this day.




Arabian Proverb said: "The enemy of my enemy is my friend."


----------



## Anomalous (Dec 24, 2008)

marineman said:


> The only thing I ended up buying at Winn Dixie was a gallon of cheap wine because we didn't realize gas stations and groceries didn't have liquor in florida. And what's the deal with no liquor on Sundays? I never realized how good we had it in WI until I went there.



It's Wisconsin.  Liquor isn't allowed on Sundays, it's REQUIRED.  Go Pack


----------



## marineman (Dec 24, 2008)

Anomalous said:


> It's Wisconsin.  Liquor isn't allowed on Sundays, it's REQUIRED.  Go Pack



touche, I won't admit to being a packer fan this year though. For those that can't buy liquor on sunday how do you cook brats without beer?


----------



## Sasha (Dec 24, 2008)

marineman said:


> touche, I won't admit to being a packer fan this year though. For those that can't buy liquor on sunday how do you cook brats without beer?



Why would anyone want to cook them period? Ewwww


----------



## Scout (Dec 24, 2008)

how have i not noticed this thread?


----------



## gillysaurus (Dec 24, 2008)

I thought I was hallucinating when I saw the little white dots floating on my screen...

Nope! Turns out it's even snowing in EMTLife!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 24, 2008)

gillysaurus said:


> I thought I was hallucinating when I saw the little white dots floating on my screen...
> 
> Nope! Turns out it's even snowing in EMTLife!



That's because we forgot to put the server inside...


----------



## marineman (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah at first when I noticed I thought I had to quick ask santa for a new computer monitor.


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Dec 25, 2008)

Snow... :censored::censored::censored::censored:in freaked me out... im like no... my laptop is too new to have a failing graphics board....


----------



## Sasha (Dec 25, 2008)

I didn't notice it until someone mentioned it in the chat! Duuuur Sasha is dumb.


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2008)

does the snow work in FireFox? I'm not seeing it.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Dec 25, 2008)

So, it's Christmas. I'm supposed to be on until 5:30 pm. My regular shift hours are Mon-Thur 0700-1730. Unfortunately, there is noone to cover with our Paramedic. That means I am covering 2 shifts for the entire day. Other than our crew up north, I am the only person in the region working 24 hours today. And, most of our stations have gone to skeleton crews for the holidays. Merry Christmas to everyone at EMTLife.com. If you are working today, here's hoping for a good shift.


----------



## KempoEMT (Dec 25, 2008)

I agree with RESQ  Anyone working today gets props from me, and I hope you all have a safe and happy day/shift.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Dec 25, 2008)

And, as luck would have it, I'm also working New Year's. But, I guess someone has to do it.


----------



## Scout (Dec 25, 2008)

Jon oyu sure about that, its working in minefield, flash plugins?


----------



## NJN (Dec 25, 2008)

Jon said:


> does the snow work in FireFox? I'm not seeing it.



Look Harder.

I have it working in firefox.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm getting snow again today. I have about 2 feet of it on the ground currently. It melts down a few inches and then snows right back up to the 2' mark again. 

Every store in town is out of seed for my birdfeeders, my dogs are creating a ring of yellow snow around the perimeter of my home. I have had to shovel the snowplow barrier away from the end of my driveway 3 different times now and my chickens have decided to go on a laying strike. 

In spite of it all, gawd help me.. I do love the snow!!!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, its not snowing here, thank goodness, because I am working a 16 hr shift.  It's been quiet so far, and lordy, I hope I didn't just jinx myself.


----------



## FF894 (Dec 26, 2008)

So does Kev get the award for creating the thread with the mosts posts?


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Dec 26, 2008)

A useless piece of information is that by the time that 100% of readers get to the end of this passage they will realise that it actually contains no useful information whatsoever.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow.

I went to Target with the intent to get hair ties, and walked out with a new shower curtain, towels, liner, pretty shower hooks that match the curtain, bedsheets and comforter, pillow, hairdryer, and a new years eve hat. And no hairties. I'm almost afraid I'll go broke if I go back! 

Is there SA? Shoppers Anonymous?


----------



## EMTWintz (Dec 26, 2008)

*Christmas presents*

Two of the best presents for my kids this christmas has to be the wii and the mp3 player. That'll keep 'em busy while I try to get work done. Only down side......my boy CANT sing. (Think my ears are bleeding)


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm waiting for the call from my husband that he is taking my son to the ER.  Between the BB gun and the pogo stick, I am sure it is just a question of when, and not if, it will happen.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 26, 2008)

FF894 said:


> So does Kev get the award for creating the thread with the mosts posts?


 

the only award i seem to be getting is a jacked up account that no one seems to want to/be able to fix.


----------



## Grady_emt (Dec 26, 2008)

Epi-do said:


> I'm waiting for the call from my husband that he is taking my son to the ER.  Between the BB gun and the pogo stick, I am sure it is just a question of when, and not if, it will happen.




Is it a Red Ryder 200 shot BB gun?


----------



## Arkymedic (Dec 26, 2008)

Kev, you never answered your pop quiz and no one ever guessed. I am curious as to what the answer turned out to be.



KEVD18 said:


> pop quiz:
> 
> A man went to the hardware store to buy items for his house.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laur68EMT (Dec 26, 2008)

"You'll poke yer eye out with that, kid!"


----------



## Laur68EMT (Dec 26, 2008)

Arkymedic said:


> Kev, you never answered your pop quiz and no one ever guessed. I am curious as to what the answer turned out to be.



House numbers.


----------



## Scout (Dec 26, 2008)

damm laura you got there before me.

Little numbers for your door


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 26, 2008)

Grady_emt said:


> Is it a Red Ryder 200 shot BB gun?



Of course it is a Red Ryder!  Is there _really_ any other kind of BB gun?


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Dec 26, 2008)

My lieutenant likes to wait until I'm working to order the menial tasks to be done.  Somebody complained tonight about crews not doing truck checks.  So he waits until I lay down to take a nap (today I have been going since 7am on two hours sleep) to order a thorough truck check and says if we miss anything, I get sent home for the night.  Keep in mind that I do my truck check 100% of the time.  So I spent two hours going over the truck.  Took anything damaged, expired, or otherwise imperfect, put it in a box by his desk, and placed the ambulance out of service.  Pics to follow...


----------



## Laur68EMT (Dec 26, 2008)

Scout said:


> damm laura you got there before me.
> 
> Little numbers for your door




Actually, my name is Lauren.


----------



## Arkymedic (Dec 26, 2008)

Ah, clever ^_^ I cannot believe I did not get this one.


Laur68EMT said:


> House numbers.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 26, 2008)

i am just sitting here enjoying some pretzels and a beverage when i had a thought:

its been almost 15 years since i got into computers. after reeling from the shock that its been 15 years since i got involved in anything, i found that there is an amazing similarity between computing today and my first computer(a mac lcII with a 14.4 modem running a very early version of aol). back then, it was very common place for me to click on a link, go to the bathroom, retrieve a beverage and have a three minute phone call before the page was loaded. for the last week or so, this site has been the same way. the only difference is i wasn't smoking at 10. i am now and am able to use that as a time filler.


----------



## Scout (Dec 26, 2008)

Laur68EMT said:


> Actually, my name is Lauren.





My most humble apologies.



Kev why don't you have snow on the logo? You break it?


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 26, 2008)

Scout said:


> Kev why don't you have snow on the logo? You break it?


 
the screen shot pre-dates the winter logo variation.

occams razor, "All other things being equal, the simplest solution is the best."


----------



## marineman (Dec 27, 2008)

How did you make your 3 minute phone call while on dial-up?


----------



## exodus (Dec 27, 2008)

marineman said:


> How did you make your 3 minute phone call while on dial-up?



2 way phone filter


----------



## medicdan (Dec 27, 2008)

AH, dialup. An amazing time waster.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 27, 2008)

emt-student said:


> ah, dialup. An amazing time waster.



~~~amen!~~~


----------



## Scout (Dec 27, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHF7_3Pf_YA[/YOUTUBE]

been a while my old friend


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 27, 2008)

aussieemt1980 said:


> A useless piece of information is that by the time that 100% of readers get to the end of this passage they will realise that it actually contains no useful information whatsoever.



Who cares!  

I'm on today. What should I have for lunch? Any ideas?

PS thanks for starting this thread KEV, although it does seem anti.......ummmm you?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 27, 2008)

EMTinNEPA said:


> My lieutenant likes to wait until I'm working to order the menial tasks to be done.  Somebody complained tonight about crews not doing truck checks.  So he waits until I lay down to take a nap (today I have been going since 7am on two hours sleep) to order a thorough truck check and says if we miss anything, I get sent home for the night.  Keep in mind that I do my truck check 100% of the time.  So I spent two hours going over the truck.  Took anything damaged, expired, or otherwise imperfect, put it in a box by his desk, and placed the ambulance out of service.  Pics to follow...



lol. I like it!


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 27, 2008)

no filter, we put in a dedicated phone line just for the modem.


----------



## marineman (Dec 27, 2008)

wow a high roller, I had to plan my internet time around when people would normally call us. My favorite were back in the napster days on 56k waiting 3 hours for a single song to download, and you couldn't do anything else on the internet while it was downloading.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 27, 2008)

marineman said:


> wow a high roller, I had to plan my internet time around when people would normally call us. My favorite were back in the napster days on 56k waiting 3 hours for a single song to download, and you couldn't do anything else on the internet while it was downloading.



Omg! I'm a music pirate too! Aarrrr! Shiver me timbers, land ho!


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 29, 2008)

roasted free range chicken
mashed potatoes with asiago
sage stuffing
black pepper bechamel

should be a decent meal.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 29, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> roasted free range chicken
> mashed potatoes with asiago
> sage stuffing
> black pepper bechamel
> ...



So, take out or do you cook?


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 29, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> So, take out or do you cook?


 

oh i cook. very well in fact


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 29, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> oh i cook. very well in fact



I love to cook and fed both my boys so well they ended up chefs.


----------



## marineman (Dec 29, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> roasted free range chicken
> mashed potatoes with asiago
> sage stuffing
> black pepper bechamel
> ...



Sounds good, keep some warm for me it's kind of a long drive for dinner. I've got a chuck roast and some short ribs I've been meaning to get done up one of these days.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 29, 2008)

I was just informed that my husband caught a nice winter run steelhead and that's what I'm having for dinner. Poached, with a lemon/wine sauce and some of those little fingerling potatoes left from my garden... all I need is a veggie and I'm set!


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 30, 2008)

btw, it was delicious....


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 30, 2008)

im bored......


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 30, 2008)

alright sports fans, its random question time:

if i were to go out to your car right now and turn on the radio, what type of station would i be listening to? rock, jazz, rap, news/talk etc.

me: 98.1 which a bit south of me becomes a country station but is all static in my area. perfect for my iTrip.


----------



## Second (Dec 30, 2008)

104.5  country



what I live in the south 
wanna fight about it
just tell him i said DUH HUH


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 30, 2008)

Power, 105.9  Guess they're officially Hip Hop.  Oh, and I bump it, too.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Dec 30, 2008)

It would be set to Aux so I can listen to the iPod.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Or, occasionally, Sirius 105-Rawdog comedy.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Soooo......Christmas day, and we get sent 26C for 3 sick people at the retirement lodge in the town a half hour drive from here. They send me and my partner, and the Paramedic who I will be partnered with when my shift ends and his begins. Turns out, there are 7 confirmed cases of Norwalk virus and 3 of them are worse. 1 is worse than the other 2. He's confused (more than usual, according to staff). So, the paramedic locks down the facility ( under, albeit misinterpreted direction from the on call MD). Public health is at the door and noone will let them in. The paramedic then goes room to room (after we have packaged our confused pt and have an IV running) and checks every resident. We are told not to transport our pt to the hospital to reduce the infection possibility to other people (FYI, Norwalk is a norovirus spread primarily by fecal-oral route). We ended up running a whole bag into our pt and releasing him, under order from whoever. I'm not worried, the Paramedic is calling the shots. We do one more IV on one more resident, and then leave. No transports. We were on scene for 2 HOURS. I suppose it's a good thing our Paramedic has more training and education to be able to make the difficult decisions and critical thinking.


----------



## ChargerGirl (Dec 30, 2008)

just gonna throw this out there......GO CHARGERS....and...YOU SUCK MANNING BROTHERS!!  h34r:


----------



## MMiz (Dec 30, 2008)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> Soooo......Christmas day, and we get sent 26C for 3 sick people at the retirement lodge in the town a half hour drive from here. They send me and my partner, and the Paramedic who I will be partnered with when my shift ends and his begins. Turns out, there are 7 confirmed cases of Norwalk virus and 3 of them are worse. 1 is worse than the other 2. He's confused (more than usual, according to staff). So, the paramedic locks down the facility ( under, albeit misinterpreted direction from the on call MD). Public health is at the door and noone will let them in. The paramedic then goes room to room (after we have packaged our confused pt and have an IV running) and checks every resident. We are told not to transport our pt to the hospital to reduce the infection possibility to other people (FYI, Norwalk is a norovirus spread primarily by fecal-oral route). We ended up running a whole bag into our pt and releasing him, under order from whoever. I'm not worried, the Paramedic is calling the shots. We do one more IV on one more resident, and then leave. No transports. We were on scene for 2 HOURS. I suppose it's a good thing our Paramedic has more training and education to be able to make the difficult decisions and critical thinking.


We had that a few years ago.  Transported about 15, one or two died from dehydration, Hazmat suits all around.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, just got back from my post-Christmas, pre-New Years, pre-medic school vacation. Went to surprise my boyfriend for Christmas, and he surprised me by telling me he has another girlfriend.  I guess all's fair in love and war, and it's war now.


----------



## marineman (Dec 31, 2008)

Kev right now you would find Drive Thru records welcome to the family CD playing if you turned on my radio. If you went to the radio my presets include 2 country stations, 2 pop/hip hop stations, a heavy metal station and a classic rock station. 

And since neither of my teams (cowboys and packers) got into the playoffs I could care less. Who does everyone want to win the big one?


----------



## ChargerGirl (Dec 31, 2008)

katgrl2003 said:


> Well, just got back from my post-Christmas, pre-New Years, pre-medic school vacation. Went to surprise my boyfriend for Christmas, and he surprised me by telling me he has another girlfriend.  I guess all's fair in love and war, and it's war now.



what you need are surf wax, a squirt gun, canned tuna, and fish guts. put surf wax all over his windows on his car, fill the squirt gun with the juice from tuna cans and squirt his car down and or his house, and if you know anyone that goes fishing or if you do save the excess flesh/skin/bones etc and throw it on his house roof or hide it all over his car.  thats what i would do or have my best friend do it while i have a perfectly good alibi!   h34r:


----------



## exodus (Dec 31, 2008)

ChargerGirl said:


> what you need are surf wax, a squirt gun, canned tuna, and fish guts. put surf wax all over his windows on his car, fill the squirt gun with the juice from tuna cans and squirt his car down and or his house, and if you know anyone that goes fishing or if you do save the excess flesh/skin/bones etc and throw it on his house roof or hide it all over his car.  thats what i would do or have my best friend do it while i have a perfectly good alibi!   h34r:



It was *YOU!*


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Dec 31, 2008)

There isn't a whole lot of NFL up here. I don't even know who is in the running. At least the Cowgirls and Packers aren't going. lol.......


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd like to say, I'M TIRED  But, I'm still an hour and a half til bed time.


----------



## ChargerGirl (Dec 31, 2008)

exodus said:


> It was *YOU!*



hey! i've built up a lot of good karma lately h34r:  where are you partying tonight in san diego for new years?


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 31, 2008)

Soda in glass bottles are good.


----------



## apagea99 (Dec 31, 2008)

Year-end inventory is finally done! I get another 4.5 days off in a row now....WOOHOO!

The wife and I are celebrating her birthday tonight  Having a few friends over for dinner and to play some games.

The coolest thing is I've started planning a surprise 10th anniversary party for her........I figure 5-1/2 months is enough time to get it all together lol


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 31, 2008)

My mother-in-law totally ROCKS!!!!  She showed up at my house last night with a Nintendo Wii, extra controllers, and 2 additional games.  We have all been vegging out playing video games last night and today.


----------



## SES4 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Happy New Year!*

I hope that everybody has a very happy, healthy, and safe New Years Eve and New Years Day!

For those of you working tonight like I am:  Be safe and try to enjoy the night!


But BAH HUMBUG I really wish I did not have to work.  It snowed here today and it is New Years Eve/Day.  So this should be an interesting night.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 31, 2008)

i just polished off the best batch of post turkey day turkey soup i have ever made.

yyyyuuuuuuummmmmmmm.....


----------



## NJN (Dec 31, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> i just polished off the best batch of post turkey day turkey soup i have ever made.
> 
> yyyyuuuuuuummmmmmmm.....









 Got any to share?


You can tell that i like using smileys wayyy too much.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 1, 2009)

just in case anyone is wondering, a fuel pump for my truck costs 350 dollars plus $93/hr labor.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 1, 2009)

I slept for 6.5 hours today.  Not counting dozing in the rig at the end of shift cause they finally stopped running us.  That's a recent record.


----------



## Second (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm watching the Fugitive and the part on the train came on and all i could think about was that episode of Scrubs.

I need a life


----------



## NJN (Jan 1, 2009)

I spent about 4 hours tearing down a drop ceiling in my house.
I like the firefighter method to tearing down ceilings, although i do not like the cleanup, dust, and fiberglass particles involved.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 1, 2009)

*Was my RDO*

Can anyone tell me why my otherwise perfect 04 Accord requires removal of the battery with thin walled metric sockets (or a careful adjustable wrench) to replace the port side lowbeam headlight, and why the local Kragen auto store's light catalogue does not tell you whether you neend the 9005 or 9006 bulb?
(Oh, and Kragen give a 10% discount to active reserve or retired military).


----------



## Second (Jan 1, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> Can anyone tell me why my otherwise perfect 04 Accord requires removal of the battery with thin walled metric sockets (or a careful adjustable wrench) to replace the port side lowbeam headlight, and why the local Kragen auto store's light catalogue does not tell you whether you neend the 9005 or 9006 bulb?
> (Oh, and Kragen give a 10% discount to active reserve or retired military).




its a Honda, get a Chevy


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 2, 2009)

Second said:


> its a Honda, get a Chevy


 
as a troubled chevy owner, im not sure im onboard with that. go back a few posts.


----------



## marineman (Jan 2, 2009)

KEVD18 said:


> just in case anyone is wondering, a fuel pump for my truck costs 350 dollars plus $93/hr labor.



96 chevy??

Edit: maybe I meant 98? I forget but I'm guessing it's one of those correct?


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 2, 2009)

2001...........


----------



## Scout (Jan 2, 2009)

Will Smith is great.


----------



## gillysaurus (Jan 2, 2009)

I love my Chevy. Little 2007 Chevy Aveo 5 in cherry red. She's my little trooper!


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 2, 2009)

I need a new car. Got a 2000 Chevy Malibu. My son decided to try and be a goat few years back and chewed the pleather off the doors


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 2, 2009)

Scout said:


> Will Smith is great.


 

got a little man crush do ya?


----------



## Scout (Jan 2, 2009)

watch his film 7 ounces,

hes form the IRS and comes to do an audit on a nursing home, goes to ask a resident if the owner is a good man, shes no and that she is being punished and needs a bath, will reacts by slamming the owners head into a window, and demanding the old lady get a bath.

tis a great film.


----------



## NJN (Jan 2, 2009)

Scout said:


> watch his film 7 ounces,
> 
> hes form the IRS and comes to do an audit on a nursing home, goes to ask a resident if the owner is a good man, shes no and that she is being punished and needs a bath, will reacts by slamming the owners head into a window, and demanding the old lady get a bath.
> 
> tis a great film.



Isn't the title of the film 7 pounds?


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 2, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> Isn't the title of the film 7 pounds?


 

it is, but scouts on a diet.


----------



## marineman (Jan 3, 2009)

KEVD18 said:


> 2001...........



I thought they had cheaper ones in their newer trucks. 98 was the only year they used a different pump than any other year so those ones are crazy expensive. 

and its nice to finally know what Will Smith's new movie is about, as many previews as I've seen I don't think they ever really told you


----------



## Second (Jan 3, 2009)

gillysaurus said:


> I love my Chevy. Little 2007 Chevy Aveo 5 in cherry red. She's my little trooper!



2006 Chevy Colorodo Crew cab Z71 4x4 black, I love it


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 3, 2009)

marineman said:


> I thought they had cheaper ones in their newer trucks. 98 was the only year they used a different pump than any other year so those ones are crazy expensive.
> 
> and its nice to finally know what Will Smith's new movie is about, as many previews as I've seen I don't think they ever really told you


 

i dont know about any other year, but for the 2001 4.3 vortec they range from 240 to 380. oh, and lets not forget the 93/hr labor rate.

gottta love it....


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Jan 3, 2009)

2002 dark blue low mileage chevy 4x4 silverado with lots of shiny chrome extras and black tinted windows, god I love my truck. Darn it's snowing heavy again ought to be good for a call tonight, just love when the snow plows have to escort.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 3, 2009)

96 White Chevy Blazer, it's dying, I'm crushed.  Someone help me save it!


----------



## Second (Jan 4, 2009)

I would just like to take a moment to say....

your all freaking bonkers out of your minds over the cliff's of insanity.


and its a pleasure being here with you all!


----------



## Scout (Jan 4, 2009)

Say he who dust proclaim to ask wheather we have but once danced with the devil by the pale moon light?




^now thats the Looney bit


----------



## eric2068 (Jan 4, 2009)

Is a Double Whopper better than a Big Mac? Or should I get the Triple (tombstone) Whopper?


----------



## flhtci01 (Jan 4, 2009)

eric2068 said:


> Is a Double Whopper better than a Big Mac? Or should I get the Triple (tombstone) Whopper?




I suggest the Triple Bypass burger with a side of Flatliner Fries! :sad:


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 4, 2009)

It's Sunday at the firehouse.  That means BRUNCH!!!!  Gonna have me some hash browns, eggs, biscuits and gravy.  YUM!!


----------



## mcrs41 (Jan 4, 2009)

Brunch?!?!?  Sounds good!  How do we get an invite?


----------



## Anomalous (Jan 4, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> It's Sunday at the firehouse.  That means BRUNCH!!!!  Gonna have me some hash browns, eggs, biscuits and gravy.  YUM!!




Biscuits and mustard.  Ummm.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 5, 2009)

1994 Honda Civic, 2 door with a deer crumpled hood. Got over 200K miles on it, on the second engine and currently with a muffler that didn't handle the ridge of snow between the tire tracks in my driveway well. Sigh.. as long as the repairs are less than a car payment, I'm keeping it. I like my mechanic better than I do the local car lot guys.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 5, 2009)

So I was saying just the other day that fire and vollys do not belong in EMS any longer.  Why someone asked?  Well says me you are failing to put what is best for the patient when you attempt to do to many things.  Someone then says I see so you are saying being a jack of all trades could be bad medicine.  Thats right I said as anything divided is weaker than its whole sum.  A citizen standing nearby says you know that makes perfect sense, why do some citys choose to ignore something so obvious?  Beats me says I.


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 5, 2009)

I am sitting here reading all the things I missed, Jamming to Vanilla Ice. How lame am I?


----------



## NJN (Jan 5, 2009)

RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIght.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't turn this thread into Volly vs. Paid debate. Its been talked about and talked about before.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 5, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIght.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darn must have missed that.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 5, 2009)

well wouldnt you know it, screwed again!

im not really all that auto mechanically inclined. i can do simple parts changing and maintenence and what not, but if its more complicated that spark plugs or an alternator, i send it out. today, a very familiar thing happened to me.

for several years, i have been the only person to have trouble with any of my vehicles i can work on em and work on and get nothing, but the minute i invite(pay/drag) someone over to fix something for me, my vehicle magically jumps back to life with out so much as a hiccup. this isnt a once in a lifetime type of deal, its happned a half dozen times anyway.

so today, after weeks of hasles and headaches and phone conferences with my mechanic, i decide to send the car in to the shop. i had previously been assured that the fuel pump was on its way out(a common problem in my truck). my truck wouldnt start to save my life. i made sure the battery was fully charged and tried to start it on more than one occasion, to no avail.

so bright and early this am, i rise and call the tow truck. he arrives almost two hours early(shocking right?) and asks me the usual questions about the truck. battery age, fuel, noises etc. i tell him all the particulars and say that is already been remote diagnosed. he informs me unnecessarily that policy states every effort must be made to avoid towing it, which i knew and was expecting. so he get out the cables and hooks everything up and wouldnt you know it, true to form it fires right up without so much as a moments hesitation. so there i am, loking sheepish and emasculated. he packs up and drives off.

now, this is a problem ive been having with the truck for weeks. with a potential job on the radar, i decided that it was going to the shop anyway. now, im not made of money. i have a few bucks that been getting me by for a while, but not much remains. i certainly cant afford to be taking to many fliers. i get to the shop, do the usual paperwork, answer the same question, hand over my keys and catch my ride home. shortly there after i receive a phone. 

"cant replicate the problem. im willing to bet its the pump though. ive seen this before and thats what it was. want me to go ahead and do it"

"so whats that going to cost me"(having previously priced the pump out at 350
retail

"900-1000 after all is said and done." gulp...350 for the pump plus markup, 93/hr labor tax etc.


i hate my life just a little bit more each and every day.....


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 5, 2009)

Fire bomb it! teach that damn trk to pee in your wheaty bowl again.


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 5, 2009)

It's okay to talk to yourself, just don't answer yourself....(in public anyway, cuz people will assume your crazy) Then I said to myself "you are" then that just started a fight. I ended up kicking my ***!


----------



## NJN (Jan 5, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed that the sayings on Necco Sweethearts are getting more ridiculous?


----------



## medic417 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow the unprofessional topics on this site are really disheartening.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 5, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Wow the unprofessional topics on this site are really disheartening.


 
then leave.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 5, 2009)

KEVD18 said:


> then leave.



After you.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 5, 2009)

medic417 said:


> After you.


 
i dont hate it here and constantly complain.


well, i dont hate it here...

no reason to leave.


----------



## Levinoss (Jan 5, 2009)

KEVD18 said:


> i dont hate it here and constantly complain.
> 
> 
> well, i dont hate it here...
> ...



Roflcakes


----------



## medic417 (Jan 5, 2009)

KEVD18 said:


> i dont hate it here and constantly complain.
> 
> 
> well, i dont hate it here...
> ...



I point out 1 thing and you start crap.  Admin should ban you for starting a hostile environment.


----------



## NJN (Jan 5, 2009)

Britter9118 said:


> imagine that, a worthless post on a worthless site...go figure.



Well then why are you still here?????????????????

We like it here, so we stay, if you think this is a worthless site, go play on some other site instead of making yourself look like an a:censored::censored:


----------



## Sasha (Jan 5, 2009)

medic417 said:


> I point out 1 thing and you start crap.  Admin should ban you for starting a hostile environment.



You started the hostile enviorment with your post. Kev just was Kev. You can't ban Kev for being Kev. He can't help it.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sasha said:


> You started the hostile enviorment with your post. Kev just was Kev. You can't ban Kev for being Kev. He can't help it.


 
much love to you too pumpkin....:wub:-_-:wub:


----------



## medic417 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sasha said:


> You started the hostile enviorment with your post. Kev just was Kev. You can't ban Kev for being Kev. He can't help it.



Um no he attacked me.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 5, 2009)

Really? I find this direct dig at this thread:


> Wow the unprofessional topics on this site are really disheartening.


to be insulting and in a way attacking those who choose to partake in it.


----------



## Levinoss (Jan 5, 2009)

Sasha said:


> You started the hostile enviorment with your post. Kev just was Kev. You can't ban Kev for being Kev. He can't help it.




A Kev is a Kev, of course, of course,
And no one can talk to a Kev of course
That is, of course, unless the Kev is the famous Mister Kev. 

:unsure:


----------



## medic417 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Really? I find this direct dig at this thread:
> 
> to be insulting and in a way attacking those who choose to partake in it.




Um this is post to post anything and it refered to a whole other topic.


----------



## Levinoss (Jan 5, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Um this is post to post anything and it refered to a whole other topic.



Back off topic now!!


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 5, 2009)

Levinoss said:


> Back off topic now!!


 

love it.....


----------



## Sasha (Jan 5, 2009)

Phenobarbital, I have to ask... Do you realize, in all your Holier than Thou and Blessed One ness, that your screen name refrences a drug that is a heavily used recreational drug??


----------



## Levinoss (Jan 5, 2009)

KEVD18 said:


> love it.....



Mcdonalds?  I'm Lovin it!


----------



## medic417 (Jan 5, 2009)

Levinoss said:


> Back off topic now!!




What you started a back off topic where?  

Nope I choose to post when and where I want.  Just because one person took offense should not stop me from expressing my opinions.


----------



## Jon (Jan 5, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Phenobarbital, I have to ask... Do you realize, in all your Holier than Thou and Blessed One ness, that your screen name refrences a drug that is a heavily used recreational drug??


Lets leave PhenobarbiTROLL alone for right now, OK kids


----------



## Sasha (Jan 5, 2009)

Jon said:


> Lets leave PhenobarbiTROLL alone for right now, OK kids



Copy Cap'n.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 5, 2009)

roger that.


----------



## Jon (Jan 5, 2009)

and we are back.


----------



## silver (Jan 5, 2009)

Jon said:


> and we are back.



Interesting bit, at least the people who hate this forum don't attempt to hack it.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 5, 2009)

Why would hack a discussion forum?  Nothing to steal that I am aware of.  Just asking.


----------



## silver (Jan 5, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Why would hack a discussion forum?  Nothing to steal that I am aware of.  Just asking.



I dont know, but some of mine previously have been.

Interesting day, glad it is almost over. Hopefully the trolls find a new bridge.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 5, 2009)

some people just like to cause massive amounts of trouble. 

the internet calls them trolls.


----------



## Levinoss (Jan 6, 2009)

They live in caves deep within the candy mountain and feed off the candy that has gone bad.


----------



## rchristi (Jan 6, 2009)

I for one definitely appreciate the effort made to keep Trolls and the Uncivil off this forum. They are doing a good job at what is probably an unfun task


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 6, 2009)

This is my 4th day off in a row and I haven't enjoyed them one bit.  Finally gave in and quit calling my cough "Allergies" after the fever hit 4 days ago.

Of course my BF really earned his spot in my heart when he woke me up, with flowers in hand, and told me "Even with that snot on your face and that gross sound you make when you breath, your still gorgeous."

Love him.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

silver said:


> I dont know, but some of mine previously have been.
> 
> Interesting day, glad it is almost over. Hopefully the trolls find a new bridge.



Oh.   Wasn't sure if there was something of value that they were trying to steal.  I mean I do not recall giving much personal info when I joined in 2007.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2009)

MedicPrincess said:


> "Even with that snot on your face and that gross sound you make when you breath, your still gorgeous."




Wow thats either true love or he's guilty.

Hope you get better soon.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Wow thats either true love or he's guilty.
> 
> Hope you get better soon.


 

lol... maybe a little bit of both....  When I should have been in bed the day after Christmas... he FORCED....  forced I tellya.... me to go to Biloxi with him   and spend the next two days with his parent Gambling and eating OMG some of the yummiest food ever!!!

But his mom did jump his butt a little for not letting me take a nap first.... and then took me back to our room so I could...  I love that woman


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 6, 2009)

*??????*

Did I miss something? Did this thread have direction lately? I need coffee!!!!!


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> I point out 1 thing and you start crap.  Admin should ban you for starting a hostile environment.



So, Medic417 tell us a bit about yourself


----------



## Levinoss (Jan 6, 2009)

rchristi said:


> I for one definitely appreciate the effort made to keep Trolls and the Uncivil off this forum. They are doing a good job at what is probably an unfun task



It's sometimes fun but most of the time it's boring. Try moderating a video game forum. You will want to scratch your eyes out some days.


----------



## imurphy (Jan 6, 2009)

Things I hate today: The RMV.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 7, 2009)

So, I got really behind on this thread and decided to skip to the end. 

KevD, the answer to your riddle is the numbers 1-2-2. They are for his street address on the outside of his house. Unless you already got your answer.

And, it's another balmy -24C with a windchill of -37C. I don't know where all this global warming Hoo-Ha is coming from. At least I have heated seats.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, almost 100 posts. I really need to get motivated to socialize on here a little more. But, it's northern Alberta and nothing happens up here. I haven't done an emerg call since Christmas day. And that was for 3 people with Norwalk at the lodge 30 minutes from here.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 7, 2009)

Had the worst fire in 100 yrs here last night....  took out a city block.  Sad, it was in the historical district.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 7, 2009)

UPDATE-----> Just got a call for a 14 y/o female with SOB. Didn't get to neb or anything. Standard O2 and transport. Still, a nice 20 min. drive with lights and sirens down the wonderfully icy roads.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaand......this makes post number 100. Figured since I was this close on a diretionless thread, it makes sense.


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Jan 8, 2009)

ugh. ice sucks.  
but off the topic of trolls.. all ya need to do is exercise your BAN HAMMER  like a second penis.
And topic change again, why is it always the ones with the bad injurys the nicest, and the ones with a splinter the biggest arseholes around?
off topic again...

I Like Cheese on my crackers.









...roomate's note to Mark... please sober up before posting :censored::censored::censored::censored:. And dont leave it on your screen when you head to the restroom. You won't notice me hiding this down here..


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 8, 2009)

so it just occured to me that with the addition of my recent gig, ive been written up by every cl still active on the board.

not sure id go quite so far as to call it an accomplishment, but its probably unique.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Got another emerg call today. Sent to the lodge for an 88 y/o female with an artificial knee who has become more non-weight bearing than usual. 

I had quite a time trying to come up with a p/c, non-smart alecky assessment reason for my PCR. Opted to go with "General Weakness". 

Just to clarify a few terms for those who might be confused. We have 3 locations that are primarily senior citizen residences.

Garrison Manor: A senior apt complex with no assistance from any type of health care workers. Generally, independant living without the isolation of living on their own.

Harvest Lodge (the source for most of our calls): A senior housing facility where the residents aren't as independant as the Garrison Manor and assisted by Home Health Care workers. These are not medically trained personnel and are there primarily to assist with meds and some ADLs.

Fairview LTC: This is your standard LTC facility. Staffed by PMAs and Nurses. The residents here are primarily dependant on staff to fulfill their needs as far as feeding, takingmeds, and ADLs.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 8, 2009)

Have you guys had the FUZE drinks?  They are really yummy.  Will probably be found to cause cancer.... but they are still delicious.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 8, 2009)

Anybody watching the BCS game?

GO FLORIDA!!!!

Sorry, cant help it. Lots of my family goes/has gone there. Hope to myself.


----------



## Outbac1 (Jan 8, 2009)

First O.R. clinical today. Made some errors, learned from them, improved technique. Made some other errors, improved again. Sank some tubes. Basically had a blast. A very educational day. Clinicals are for practice and experience. Today I certainly got both. 

  Went to the E.R. resussatation/trauma  room with the anesthetist. We had no idea why, just that we were called "stat". Walked into one of the messiest CF I've seen. A septic pt had arrested. Five RNs, 1 ER DR., 1 RT, 1 DR Internal med specialist. 1 obese pt and more blood splatter than a crime scene. Needless to say they had a problem intubating. My Doc (preceptor) got the scene straightened out. Pt tubed, (2 attempts, 2nd with a bougie).  CPR and O2 seemed to get the heart working again. He put in a central line and 2 art lines. The crowd was cut down to the Dr., 2 Rns, 2 Rts and me. Since I work out of the ER all the time I knew everyone and where enough stuff was to be somewhat helpful. 

  As I was looking around at all the blood and splatter I thought I should look at myself. I as well as everyone was wearing some but at least I was wearing scrubs and booties. It wasn't my laundry problem.  

  It was a good day.


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Jan 8, 2009)

Testing, testing. Am I back?


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Jan 8, 2009)

Holy flying winged monkeys, it let me post without kicking me to the sign in screen. Yay me.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 9, 2009)

oldschoolmedic said:


> Holy flying winged monkeys, it let me post without kicking me to the sign in screen. Yay me.



A trick for that is to keep yourself logged in, check that little box under enter username, and it'll keep you logged in FOREVER and never kick you out!


----------



## Sasha (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm waiting for the dryer to stop, so I can take a shower, and go get my paycheck and take it shopping for interview clothes! Wooo! That's right, Sasha has an interview today at this place that's like a daycare for medically challenged children!

So excited. Cross your fingers!!!


----------



## Scout (Jan 9, 2009)

how much are they charging you sasha?


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 9, 2009)

Scout said:


> how much are they charging you sasha?



LOL!


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone want to come clean my house?  It really needs to get done and I don't feel like doing it.


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Jan 9, 2009)

Sasha, it let me log in all the time. It just wouldn't let me post. Anytime I spent "hours and hours" thinking up and writing rebuttals for the trolls, as soon as I hit the post button it would kick me out. 

On the up side it is a nice day here.


----------



## KempoEMT (Jan 9, 2009)

I just looked at my new ID for my EMT class, and found that i was wearing the same shirt when I had the ID taken last semester


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 9, 2009)

KempoEMT said:


> I just looked at my new ID for my EMT class, and found that i was wearing the same shirt when I had the ID taken last semester



I hope you washed it since then!


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 9, 2009)

i had the same thing happen when i went to pick up one of my mariner credentials. realized i was wearing the same shirt ad when the pic was taken.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 9, 2009)

This is the best piece of flash animation on the web, no kidding.  Work safe, kid safe and adored by my 5 year old granddaughter. Let the melody get into your head and you will find yourself whistling it for days...


----------



## KempoEMT (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm Watching How its made, they are building an ambulance


----------



## rogersam5 (Jan 9, 2009)

KempoEMT said:


> I'm Watching How its made, they are building an ambulance



Oh thats kindda cool, what type?


----------



## KempoEMT (Jan 10, 2009)

rogersam5 said:


> Oh thats kindda cool, what type?



Its not a bus like AMR, but it had the pass thru.


----------



## Scout (Jan 10, 2009)

Why when bad things happen does the world slow down?

Is it to taunt you that you cant do anything about it?


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Jan 10, 2009)

Nope, it's to make you appreciate how fleeting the good really is.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 10, 2009)

Getting ready to go to a casino tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## gillysaurus (Jan 11, 2009)

I hate unpacking. Ugh.

The left side of my body is all flugged up. I don't want to go to the doctor.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 11, 2009)

"Ob la di ob la da, life goes ONNNNN, whoa...."

Rocking random parking lots at 0230, on a sunday, during a full moon, totally rocks!!!!!


----------



## Sasha (Jan 11, 2009)

I just woke up.

I'm eating frozen yogurt for breakfast. 

And I have my postponed date with the LEO today.

....I really need to go shopping for something to wear, but first I have to find the motivation to get a shower and get dressed.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 11, 2009)

Sitting here with a box of kleenex, a giant economy sized box of Dayquil, bottled water, and a simmering hatred of the 18 year old who coughed in my face the other night and is responsible for the head cold I now have.


----------



## Scout (Jan 11, 2009)

field + me ^mud /ambulance(horses) =


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 11, 2009)

Should have added the word "patient"; apparently, Mom never told her the one about covering your mouth when you're ill and not to cough in the face of the nice ambulance guy who's taking you to the taxicab, er, ambulance...


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 11, 2009)

*Wth*

Gieseking Funeral Home & Ambulance Service Altamont ILS/D

I think this is slightly WRONG!!!


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 11, 2009)

*For you viewing pleasure*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vo9...sh/article_2181.shtml&feature=player_embedded


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 12, 2009)

EMTWintz said:


> Gieseking Funeral Home & Ambulance Service Altamont ILS/D
> 
> I think this is slightly WRONG!!!



Actually, that's where ambulance service got it's start. And, the reason early ambulances were the same vehicle type as hearses. The ambulance was driven by funeral home staff. So, if you were seriously ill or injured, they would come pick you up. Depending on how you did on the trip, I guess, determined if they turned right to the hospital or left to the funeral home.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 12, 2009)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> Actually, that's where ambulance service got it's start. And, the reason early ambulances were the same vehicle type as hearses. The ambulance was driven by funeral home staff. So, if you were seriously ill or injured, they would come pick you up. Depending on how you did on the trip, I guess, determined if they turned right to the hospital or left to the funeral home.



I had one of these guys on a call. His 365# wife had just blown out her knee 3/4 of a mile up a river trail showing off for their grandson. We're packing her out and he's critiquing our methods. At one point one of the ffs, red in the face and sweating bullets turned to the guy and asked.. "Do you want to take a turn on the Stokes cuz I can take a break"


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, I'm screwed. Paying off a cruise for my parents 25th wedding anniversary, medic school, and now my bank messed up and is saying I'm overdrawn by almost 700 bucks.  There go my next 2 paychecks.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 13, 2009)

what would you do for a klondike bar?


----------



## marineman (Jan 13, 2009)

Right now it's -10, -25 with windchill and it's quickly dropping. Ice cream just doesn't sound like a good idea at the moment.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry kev, can't answer that one.


----------



## Bradwcc (Jan 13, 2009)

Found this while messin around on youtube... This is probably one of the few places you can post something like this without a disclaimer.. LOL 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80Kro-YgMLc


----------



## flhtci01 (Jan 13, 2009)

EMTWintz said:


> Gieseking Funeral Home & Ambulance Service Altamont ILS/D
> 
> I think this is slightly WRONG!!!



In this area there are couple of private ALS services owned and operated by funeral homes.


----------



## fma08 (Jan 13, 2009)

KEVD18 said:


> what would you do for a klondike bar?



what wouldn't i do for a klondike bar is more the question


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 13, 2009)

marineman said:


> Right now it's -10, -25 with windchill and it's quickly dropping. Ice cream just doesn't sound like a good idea at the moment.



Sorry, but I have to disagree with you.  It is never too cold for ice cream!!!


----------



## waemt09 (Jan 13, 2009)

ok so ive bmx'd and now I mountain bike frequently... HOW THE HELL did he manage to do that.. what a moron.. man.. gotta love people like that it's all about job security..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI1sDEnFhpQ


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 13, 2009)

EMTWintz said:


> Gieseking Funeral Home & Ambulance Service Altamont ILS/D
> 
> I think this is slightly WRONG!!!


 
you're forgetting that this is exactly where this biz started.

also, nothing wrong with one stop shopping.


----------



## marineman (Jan 13, 2009)

KEVD18 said:


> you're forgetting that this is exactly where this biz started.
> 
> also, nothing wrong with one stop shopping.



Kind of seems like a conflict of interest


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 14, 2009)

Had a squad mate show up to a full arrest wearing his Dep.Coroner jacket. Not a good moral booster for the family


----------



## Bradwcc (Jan 14, 2009)

waemt09 said:


> ok so ive bmx'd and now I mountain bike frequently... HOW THE HELL did he manage to do that.. what a moron.. man.. gotta love people like that it's all about job security..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI1sDEnFhpQ



It looks like he was trying to smash his face into the wall...


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 14, 2009)

Got my hair cut monday night! Went from between my shoulderblades to about jaw length.. and all I can say is.. Ahhhhhhhh. Took me half as long to shampoo and dry my hair! But I have a problem, what am I going to do with that whole drawer full of hair clips, scrunchies, barretts, hair ties, and other paraphanalia I've been using to keep my hair out of my face during calls?????


----------



## Sasha (Jan 14, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> Got my hair cut monday night! Went from between my shoulderblades to about jaw length.. and all I can say is.. Ahhhhhhhh. Took me half as long to shampoo and dry my hair! But I have a problem, what am I going to do with that whole drawer full of hair clips, scrunchies, barretts, hair ties, and other paraphanalia I've been using to keep my hair out of my face during calls?????



Store them for when your hair gets really long again!

I have the opposite problem. I had really long hair, like a couple inches below the shoulderblades where all I needed is a quick brush and a hair elastic and my hair stayed up all nice, neat and pretty. (and I could do stuff with it, like have a curly-q ponytail.). I cut it to just at my shoulders, and now I require hair elastic, and various hair clips to keep it all back without fly aways escaping and making me look like I just rolled outta bed!

Bet your hair is super cute!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 14, 2009)

Woah!!! Way to much information Sasha. lol!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 14, 2009)

KEVD18 said:


> what would you do for a klondike bar?



Hmmmm.....Say that I think you are the nicest person on EMTLife?


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 14, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hmmmm.....Say that I think you are the nicest person on EMTLife?



No.. that would be waaaaaay too expensive!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 15, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> No.. that would be waaaaaay too expensive!



True, true..... but a klondike bar????

Oh well all I need to do is step outside for a minute and I won't want it anymore...

So, BossyCow, are you on the wet side of the state or the snowy side?


----------



## flhtci01 (Jan 15, 2009)

Currently a balmy -25 outside with a slight breeze cooling it off to -35.  B)

I think I'll break out the grill and lounge chair today.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 15, 2009)

Was I the only one who couldn't get on here last night around midnight?

Google kept telling me something like "this link appears broken".

Yeah!!!  Post #100


----------



## Sasha (Jan 15, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Woah!!! Way to much information Sasha. lol!



How was that too much information?


----------



## rogersam5 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am getting tired of waiting for my next class


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Jan 15, 2009)

Trying to make 100 posts to see if anything special happens....


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Jan 15, 2009)

not many left to 100


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Jan 15, 2009)

99 posts...


----------



## Scout (Jan 15, 2009)

you'll loose your soul


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hoorah Sarge! 100 posts, I finally made it. Sadly, balloons did not fall down the screen....


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Jan 15, 2009)

But I did get a promotion.....

Sadly, I am sitting here, watching TV while the family is sound asleep and wondering why I am not doing the same. It is 3:30 in the bloody morning and I do have the day off I suppose, not that I can go anywhere. Have to wait for the courier to show up with some equipment from head office.....

Lazy lot, he will probably sit across the road for 2 hours eating lunch again, and then deliver the packages.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sasha said:


> How was that too much information?



I dont know? It just sounded cool to say.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey cool! I got a promotion.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 15, 2009)

LOL!!!  I love Scrubs!  Its on Comedy Central.... and "Everything Comes Down To Poo!!!"


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 15, 2009)

Just finished playing Redneck Jamboree on the Wii.  I really suck at fishing with TNT, but let me tell ya, I can sure open me some bottles with my teeth.  Haven't lost that one yet.


----------



## Scout (Jan 17, 2009)

I punched a whale today


----------



## tydek07 (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow, 600 posts under this thread! Is that a record?


----------



## tydek07 (Jan 17, 2009)

Scout said:


> I punched a whale today



I want to punch a whale...    right in the face!


----------



## medic417 (Jan 17, 2009)

What a waste of time.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 17, 2009)

medic417 said:


> What a waste of time.



What is?

10characters


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, this is a boring day. Except for the sleeping til 11 part. That I enjoyed. ^_^


----------



## medic417 (Jan 17, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> What is?
> 
> 10characters



This whole time waster.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 17, 2009)

medic417 said:


> This whole time waster.



Ahhhh... *gets knowing expression* Don't you hate that? 

I'm on shift now, off at 1800. No calls today. I got so bored. Matter of fact, I just washed 2 ambulances and our first responce Ford Expidetion. *yawn* You want to *sigh* know what I thi..................zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz-_-


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 17, 2009)

Welll...lookie thar.  I just post that and we get toned out!
bye!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 17, 2009)

Darn! Cancelled!!! AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! I'm going to go crazy!


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 17, 2009)

A guy cried in my class when he got his TB test yesterday, I didn't even feel mine.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 18, 2009)

I cried like a baby, but when I got mine I was deathly scared of needles.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 18, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I cried like a baby, but when I got mine I was deathly scared of needles.


 
Yeah I think he was also because he was freaking out even before we went back to the office to get them done. I just think it's funny how this guy acts all tough and macho in class but then cried because of a little needle.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 18, 2009)

Needles are the devils work.


----------



## medicdan (Jan 18, 2009)

I actually think the TB test is cool. I am usually a bit scared of needles, but thought it was cool-- how it just sat below the skin and made a bubble. WAY cool!


----------



## medic417 (Jan 18, 2009)

emt-student said:


> I actually think the TB test is cool. I am usually a bit scared of needles, but thought it was cool-- how it just sat below the skin and made a bubble. WAY cool!




It made a bubble?  Don't breathe in here dude.


----------



## medicdan (Jan 18, 2009)

medic417 said:


> It made a bubble?  Don't breathe in here dude.



No, immediately after they put the tuberculin in, it forms a bubble, that goes down within a few hours. If it comes back, and is more than ~3mm raised, it is considered positive, but only after 48 hours.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 18, 2009)

emt-student said:


> No, immediately after they put the tuberculin in, it forms a bubble, that goes down within a few hours. If it comes back, and is more than ~3mm raised, it is considered positive, but only after 48 hours.



Yes I know.  Was just pulling your leg.  Joking.  :wacko:


----------



## silver (Jan 18, 2009)

hmmm Ive always wondered why the US has never used BCG vaccination. People who get PPDs enough to somewhat stop the spread of tuberculous are healthcare workers and school children, thus leaving a huge gap.


----------



## Scout (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.stjohnsupplies.co.uk/products/default.asp?productId=B05103


for referance a cadet is <16years


----------



## Second (Jan 18, 2009)

the toad is talking to me...:unsure:h34r:


----------



## medic417 (Jan 18, 2009)

Is that a racial remark?


----------



## Sasha (Jan 18, 2009)

I gave my dogs a bath. I'm now sporting a bunch of scratches up and down my arm, a wet dog smell, and a nice bump on the back of the head when the big one jumped into me and knocked me over trying to get out of the bath tub.

These are the dogs who love to escape the house when it's raining and frolic in puddles, and they're afraid of a bath. Chickens.


----------



## NJN (Jan 18, 2009)

My dog hates baths, and water in general. She's a chocolate lab, which makes no sense to me why she hates water.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 18, 2009)

I had a dog that could not swim.  I miss that dog.


----------



## tydek07 (Jan 18, 2009)

I had a dog that could not jump, not at all... that was my first dog, lived to be 14yrs old (human yrs that is )

So, just got back from eating pizza with family, now I am at home trying to find something to amuse me for the next 2 hou..... oooh, shiney


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 18, 2009)

Just got the kid put down for the night a little bit ago.  Now to kick back and chill for the rest of the night.  I've got one dog curled up next to me on the couch and one at my feet.  Ahhhhhh.......nice and cozy.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 18, 2009)

Holy crap I just got a new truck! Well new to me, 2008 Dodge Dakota Quad Cab, black, prior rental so only 19,000 miles on it! Haha and my husband thinks I'm going to let him drive it, lol it's all mine! Well maybe I will let him drive it once or twice, haha!


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 18, 2009)

emt-student said:


> No, immediately after they put the tuberculin in, it forms a bubble, that goes down within a few hours. If it comes back, and is more than ~3mm raised, it is considered positive, but only after 48 hours.


 
My bubble went away with in a half hour or so, is that bad?


----------



## marineman (Jan 19, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> My bubble went away with in a half hour or so, is that bad?



You're fine, there have been a few threads not too long ago about the TB tests but essentially if it's a positive test you'll know it.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 19, 2009)

marineman said:


> You're fine, there have been a few threads not too long ago about the TB tests but essentially if it's a positive test you'll know it.


 
Ahh ok thank you. Mine didn't even bleed and some others bleed like crazy and had a huge bump. I had one done like 6 years ago but I don't remember what it looked like. It was just the first test, get the second one on friday and then the results read the following monday.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 19, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> Ahh ok thank you. Mine didn't even bleed and some others bleed like crazy and had a huge bump. I had one done like 6 years ago but I don't remember what it looked like. It was just the first test, get the second one on friday and then the results read the following monday.



Mine itched like a mofo. I was afraid if I scratched it too much it would get red and raised and give me a false positive. Worst 48 hours ever!


----------



## Paladin (Jan 19, 2009)

I hate being sent home from work because I'm sick.  :sad:


----------



## lizhiniatsos (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow...I should come here more often...in your midst I'm beginning to feel as if I might actually be approaching 'normal'.....wait...what? that last transmission was scratchy...repeat? ....hmmmm, well, who wants to be 'normal' anyway....eh? You guys -n- gals all ROCK!!! Hope the day is off to a rollin' start for you...mine, so far, has consisted of reading this entire thread....so very enlightening and wonderfully directionless...my kinda thread


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 19, 2009)

marineman said:


> You're fine, there have been a few threads not too long ago about the TB tests but essentially if it's a positive test you'll know it.



OH MY WORD!!! I needed that!!^_^ 
I miss-read it and it sounded like the bubble of no one else drving the truck burst!


----------



## NJN (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a physics lab to write up. Its on Hooke's law (Spring constant). I'ed much rather take my rubber band gun and demonstrate elasticity of rubber bands. 

Now lets all take a moment to thank the US Postal Service for delivering mail and ammunition (rubber bands) in any conditions.

And now for a moment of ADD sponsor... HOLY CRAP ITS SNOWING.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, finished my first clinical last night. Saw my first DOA, and had a pt w pulmonary edema.  Best part? I turned into a patient at the very end of the shift! Yay for allergic reactions. Not the way I wanted it to turn out.

-Kat


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 19, 2009)

Im sitting here on the couch with a 9 month old kitty curled up against one hip, and a 15year old fat cat curled up against the other.  Thinking I should be getting all the paperwork together for the club meeting tonight.  Guess the VP should be somewhat prepared.


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 19, 2009)

Just saw a really funny commercial on TV.  A EMS unit rolls up on a multi-vehicle pileup.   Crew jumps out of the rig, grabs their gear and heads over to the wrecks.  As they're standing there getting their gloves on (kinda late for that isnt it? Shouldn't they already have them on?), the third guy stands up straighter, goes glassy eyed, and fall flat on his back.  bwaaaaahahahah!


----------



## NJN (Jan 19, 2009)

Sieldan said:


> Just saw a really funny commercial on TV.  A EMS unit rolls up on a multi-vehicle pileup.   Crew jumps out of the rig, grabs their gear and heads over to the wrecks.  As they're standing there getting their gloves on (kinda late for that isnt it? Shouldn't they already have them on?), the third guy stands up straighter, goes glassy eyed, and fall flat on his back.  bwaaaaahahahah!



Yeah, i saw that too. Monster.com

I almost fell out of my chair laughing.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 19, 2009)

Paladin said:


> I hate being sent home from work because I'm sick. :sad:


 
I don't mind the going home part as much as the fact I'm now left to deal with pinkeye and an upper respiratory infection. All thanks to my previously mentioned pt who likes to cough in people's faces. Ever tried giving yourself eyedrops? Ugh...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just looked up ambulance in some othe languages:

Danish: Ambulancen
Dutch: ziekenwagen
Spanish: ambulancia
French: ambulance (the word is French to begin with)
Italian: ambulanza
Norwegian: ambulansen
Tagalog: ambulansiya
Swedish: ambulans
Welsh: hambiwlans
Finnish: sairaankuljetusauto (If you try to say this, you might need an ambulance!)

But my favorite is German:

Krankenwagen

Dosen't that just about fit it?

In German a patent is a Kranke!

lol


----------



## marineman (Jan 19, 2009)

lol... Krankenwagen is the new word of the day around here.


----------



## Meursault (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm _booooored. _

It's as if the number of interesting posters on this board decreased. Well, at least it's not SDN Pre-Meds or Prehospital.

We need another productive and civil discussion. You choose:

Drug testing
Lights on POVs
Standards of EMS education
Personal jump kits
The NREMT test
Volunteer vs. paid EMS in the rural setting
Age requirements/explorers
I bawwquit

(points are good, right? That's why there's an entire tab in my profile dedicated to tracking them? )


----------



## Second (Jan 19, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> I'm _booooored. _
> We need another productive and civil discussion. You choose:
> 
> Personal jump kits
> ...


----------



## medichopeful (Jan 19, 2009)

Sieldan said:


> Just saw a really funny commercial on TV.  A EMS unit rolls up on a multi-vehicle pileup.   Crew jumps out of the rig, grabs their gear and heads over to the wrecks.  As they're standing there getting their gloves on (kinda late for that isnt it? Shouldn't they already have them on?), the third guy stands up straighter, goes glassy eyed, and fall flat on his back.  bwaaaaahahahah!



Do you mean this one?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQAwBmog08s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasha (Jan 19, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> (points are good, right? That's why there's an entire tab in my profile dedicated to tracking them? )



No, sir  Those points are like golf, the lower the number the better off you are! ^_^


----------



## Bosco578 (Jan 19, 2009)

Monkey Cheese!:angry:

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=c411FX3H--Y

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Kho3j76GGD4


----------



## Sasha (Jan 19, 2009)

Paladin said:


> I hate being sent home from work because I'm sick.  :sad:



I tried to get sent home from work sick. My chronic coughing into the radio and fake hoarse voice didn't cut it :[


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 19, 2009)

Has something happened to KEV? Or is that a taboo subject?


----------



## KempoEMT (Jan 20, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Has something happened to KEV? Or is that a taboo subject?



as far as i can tell it is taboo, and not too be discussed.  but thats what i can gather, unless and admin changes this post


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 20, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Has something happened to KEV? Or is that a taboo subject?


 
apparently not too be discussed...


----------



## Bosco578 (Jan 20, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> apparently not too be discussed...


 

Is BANNED a dirty word???????-_-


----------



## Sasha (Jan 20, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Has something happened to KEV? Or is that a taboo subject?



Ok. Let me get this straight once and for all. It is not our business why Kev was banned, but he's banned and there's nothing we can do about it, ok? So why don't we drop it? move on, before someone else is banned.

If I get one more pm regarding Kevinlynn I'm gonna SCREAM.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 20, 2009)

First clinical in a loooong time.

Wish me a QUIET day! Bahaha!


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 20, 2009)

Bosco578 said:


> Monkey Cheese!:angry:
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=c411FX3H--Y
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Kho3j76GGD4



For the love of GOD!!!! I cant believe I sat and listened to both of those in their entirety.


----------



## Labareda (Jan 20, 2009)

Why on earth would a paramedic make someone with chest pain try to walk? 
:unsure:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Ok. Let me get this straight once and for all. It is not our business why Kev was banned, but he's banned and there's nothing we can do about it, ok? So why don't we drop it? move on, before someone else is banned.
> 
> If I get one more pm regarding Kevinlynn I'm gonna SCREAM.



Ok, ok...sorry, sorry sorry. I guess I hadn't seen anything. I humbly beg your pardon.^_^


----------



## KempoEMT (Jan 20, 2009)

Sasha said:


> First clinical in a loooong time.
> 
> Wish me a QUIET day! Bahaha!



Sasha, you jinxed it!  

On a Side note,  The United States has a new president


----------



## medic417 (Jan 20, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ok, ok...sorry, sorry sorry. I guess I hadn't seen anything. I humbly beg your pardon.^_^



I hope it wasn't because of the rude way he attacked my opinions a while back.  He was welcome to his opinion and welcome to express it as far as I'm concerned.  A couple of his posts towards me needed removed but that was another story.  But probably something else behind the banishment.


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 20, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> Do you mean this one?
> <snipped video link>



That's the one.


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 20, 2009)

I've always hated the silence surrounding Banning's on any board.  All it takes is a simple post from an admin stating that SoAndSo has been banned for whatever.  The post could then even be locked to forstall any discussion.

But thats just my opinion, take it for what you will.

On a different note: The clock has started on the 25 years before we can truely find out what went on behind the closed doors of the Bush Whitehouse.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 20, 2009)

KempoEMT said:


> On a Side note,  The United States has a new president




Blaaaaa...... but I'm getting off subject.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sieldan said:


> I've always hated the silence surrounding Banning's on any board.  All it takes is a simple post from an admin stating that SoAndSo has been banned for whatever.  The post could then even be locked to forstall any discussion.
> 
> But thats just my opinion, take it for what you will.
> 
> On a different note: The clock has started on the 25 years before we can truely find out what went on behind the closed doors of the Bush Whitehouse.




Not a bad idea.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 20, 2009)

medic417 said:


> I hope it wasn't because of the rude way he attacked my opinions a while back.  He was welcome to his opinion and welcome to express it as far as I'm concerned.  A couple of his posts towards me needed removed but that was another story.  But probably something else behind the banishment.



Don't flatter yourself.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 20, 2009)

KempoEMT said:


> Sasha, you jinxed it!
> 
> On a Side note,  The United States has a new president



That was my intent!


----------



## medic417 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Don't flatter yourself.



I don't. I leave that to my adoring fans.


What is up you being so rude towards me?


----------



## Sasha (Jan 20, 2009)

medic417 said:


> I don't. I leave that to my adoring fans.
> 
> 
> What is up you being so rude towards me?



Wasn't rude, love. Just making a point.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Wasn't rude, love. Just making a point.



Guess I missed the point.  Sorry.  Still missing point after rereading.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree with I'm booooooored!  Took my first test in medic school today, and I'm not touching that book for the rest of the night.


----------



## Bosco578 (Jan 21, 2009)

EMTWintz said:


> For the love of GOD!!!! I cant believe I sat and listened to both of those in their entirety.


 

True but funny.


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, my class had our first 'causality' today.  One lady withdrew from the course.  Is it wrong that there are a few others that I hope follow suit?:sad:  Oh, and our first test is Monday.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 22, 2009)

UGH.

I woke up at five, to be at a clinical at 7... And it's so cold I don't wanna leave the house! Teeth are chattering just sitting here. (Half the problem is while I've located the thermostat there are boxes I've not unpacked yet stacked in front of it, and I'm afraid if I move them they're going to fall :[ And I don't know what's in them. :glare:


----------



## Sasha (Jan 22, 2009)

Sieldan said:


> Well, my class had our first 'causality' today.  One lady withdrew from the course.  Is it wrong that there are a few others that I hope follow suit?:sad:  Oh, and our first test is Monday.



Not at all! There are always those that don't take it seriously enough or are just too annoying that you're waiting, and watching for them to drop! We had one girl who asked 50 questions. Now, don't get me wrong, questions are good, but she'd pull things out of her bum to be a pain and debate and try to one up the instructor. For example. "Can't AIDS be considered airborne because if someone sneezes with an active bleed in their nose, it's forcing the infectious cells into the air?" 

I did the happy dance when she got dropped!


----------



## Sasha (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh my god. There is ICE on my car. ICE!!!!


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Jan 22, 2009)

I hate strained muscles. they bug me and keep me awake.


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Not at all! There are always those that don't take it seriously enough or are just too annoying that you're waiting, and watching for them to drop! We had one girl who asked 50 questions. Now, don't get me wrong, questions are good, but she'd pull things out of her bum to be a pain and debate and try to one up the instructor. For example. "Can't AIDS be considered airborne because if someone sneezes with an active bleed in their nose, it's forcing the infectious cells into the air?"
> 
> I did the happy dance when she got dropped!



Thank goodness.  And Oh my gods, that is so true about the 50 questions.  We have a couple of those.  And yes, I am waiting for them to drop.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sieldan said:


> Thank goodness.  And Oh my gods, that is so true about the 50 questions.  We have a couple of those.  And yes, I am waiting for them to drop.




There is only one dumb question and that is the one not asked.


----------



## suziquzi99 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok Ill put my two cents in. I don't like my work boots, they hurt my toes. And I hate cold weather. I want to move to the Keys. Oh wait, this wasn't the complaining thread. 
I have a knife in my pocket and I don't watch the simpsons or the family guy but I have grown fond of Hank (I don't know the name of the cartoon but Mike Judge from Beavis and Butthead created it.). 
I can't believe they are getting rid of Marlena and John's character on DAYS. They've been on there before I started Kindergarten back in the late 70's. And did you know Sammy is my age but has been working for over 20 years! She could probably retire.


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 22, 2009)

suziquzi99 said:


> Ok Ill put my two cents in. I don't like my work boots, they hurt my toes. And I hate cold weather. I want to move to the Keys. Oh wait, this wasn't the complaining thread.
> I have a knife in my pocket and I don't watch the simpsons or the family guy but I have grown fond of Hank (I don't know the name of the cartoon but Mike Judge from Beavis and Butthead created it.).
> I can't believe they are getting rid of Marlena and John's character on DAYS. They've been on there before I started Kindergarten back in the late 70's. And did you know Sammy is my age but has been working for over 20 years! She could probably retire.



King of the Hill. Hank Hill sells Propane, and Propane Accessories.


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 22, 2009)

medic417 said:


> There is only one dumb question and that is the one not asked.



There may only be one dumb question, but I think that there are a crapload of stupid ones.  Were talking common sense things, which, granted isnt so common anymore.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 22, 2009)

There are those in every class who's sole purpose in asking a question is not to get information but for the opportunity to give information. Those questions usually start with ... I knew a guy... or I heard of a case where... and what if..... 

As an instructor I generally ask these people early in the presentation.. "Is this a question or a story?" or interrupt them in the middle with .. "Is there a question in here somewhere?" depending on my patience level that day or with that student.

While questions are always good, in order to maintain control of your class and your schedule, you have to be able to weed out those students who are taking the class as a sort of performance art. I've told them to see me after class for more in depth help with the concept because sometimes they are doing it just for the audience. Remove the audience and the confusion disappears.


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 23, 2009)

The 2nd day of class we were talking about pupil reaction and the deal with making sure the feller didn't have a glass eye, anyway we had a gal pipe up about her uncle and his glass eye that he would turn around and then pop out and once he let it roll on the dinner table. From then on she was sh#* in my book. Talks and is just plain dumb all the time. She has diarrhea of the pie hole.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 23, 2009)

EMTWintz said:


> The 2nd day of class we were talking about pupil reaction and the deal with making sure the feller didn't have a glass eye, anyway we had a gal pipe up about her uncle and his glass eye that he would turn around and then pop out and once he let it roll on the dinner table. From then on she was sh#* in my book. Talks and is just plain dumb all the time. She has diarrhea of the pie hole.



:sad:


----------



## exodus (Jan 23, 2009)

EMTWintz said:


> The 2nd day of class we were talking about pupil reaction and the deal with making sure the feller didn't have a glass eye, anyway we had a gal pipe up about her uncle and his glass eye that he would turn around and then pop out and once he let it roll on the dinner table. From then on she was sh#* in my book. Talks and is just plain dumb all the time. She has diarrhea of the pie hole.



lol. So you're not allowed to have fun or let other students have a little laugh during class? Doing things like that is PERFECTLY acceptable as long as it does not become a habit happening every 5 minutes and nobody is offended by it... EMT-B is very stressful for most people, helping them laugh makes it THAT much easier.

Honestly, I get more out of our instructor who starts off the class and breaks with a family guy clip or something funny. And through out the class he'll say something during the lecture that's funny. Why does this work? Because I want to stay on my toes and listen to him for the next funny thing he's going to say and not miss it. -- Of course I want to listen for the regular content, but having things that are funny said during the lecture helps break up a lot of tension of having class for 4 hours straight.


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 23, 2009)

Exodus you are right, it needs to be fun and you have to have a few laughs but every person in my class cringes when this person opens her mouth. They have all made fun of her or said something smart arsed in front of her and she just don't get it. one word ANNOYING. Sat there and whined the entire time we were doing practicals on bb.


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 23, 2009)

A one liner here, or a quip there makes for some chuckles and stress breaking.  However, a story that only remotely, possibly, tangently relates to the subject at hand and that drags on does nothing more than disrupt the flow of the class and annoys the other students.  Thats what pisses me off.


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0G28S3tcCs&eurl=


----------



## piranah (Jan 23, 2009)

.............everyone should read...Dr. Dubin's "Rapid Interpretation on EKG's".....its good


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 23, 2009)

Sieldan said:


> A one liner here, or a quip there makes for some chuckles and stress breaking.  However, a story that only remotely, possibly, tangently relates to the subject at hand and that drags on does nothing more than disrupt the flow of the class and annoys the other students.  Thats what pisses me off.



Exactly it has to be germaine to the topic, instead of a tangential meander off into "How Great Am I" land. There is someone in every class that needs to make it all about them. This is different from the experienced provider who has actual value to offer. 

Of course, my criteria for determining which is which is often colored by who is speaking and have they annoyed me in the past.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 23, 2009)

exodus said:


> Honestly, I get more out of our instructor who starts off the class and breaks with a family guy clip or something funny. And through out the class he'll say something during the lecture that's funny. Why does this work? Because I want to stay on my toes and listen to him for the next funny thing he's going to say and not miss it. -- Of course I want to listen for the regular content, but having things that are funny said during the lecture helps break up a lot of tension of having class for 4 hours straight.



My instructor closed with this one day. I don't know why it is funny, but it had my whole class laughing so darn hard......


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlIJ7ubz7cs


----------



## Sasha (Jan 24, 2009)

I could cry.

I've just discovered my little mini spiral with my self made, grouped and color coded drug cards is missing.

Wonderful.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 24, 2009)

EMTWintz said:


> They have all made fun of her or said something smart arsed in front of her and she just don't get it.


 
What's the point in this? Trying to make her look stupid or feel stupid? IMO you need to have respect for your other classmates even if they are annoying. I understand there are gonna be some people you just can not stand but be professional. If she is really that bad then talk to your instructor, don't go behind her back and make fun of her or try and make her look stupid in front of everyone, that is just childish and has no place in EMS.


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 24, 2009)

Hard to respect someone who shows no respect. She is disrupting the class many times she is telling these pointless stories, taking the group discussion on a topic in a whole different direction.


----------



## A36 (Jan 24, 2009)

In my EMT-B class we had a doctor come in and give us a couple pearls of wisdom that would get your card pulled rather quickly. One was that if you had a pt with the DTs, pull into a packie (sorry, that's a liquor store for those of you not from MA) and ask him what his favorite poison is. He also said cocaine is an excellent decongestant. I don't think I ever want to try those, but it was interesting to hear an MD actually say that:excl:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 24, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> My instructor closed with this one day. I don't know why it is funny, but it had my whole class laughing so darn hard......
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlIJ7ubz7cs





I cried from laughter.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 24, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I cried from laughter.



See what I mean??? I honestly don't know why it is so funny!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 24, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> See what I mean??? I honestly don't know why it is so funny!



Don't feel bad, I have a horrible sense if humor.


----------



## jester_1269 (Jan 24, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Don't feel bad, I have a horrible sense if humor.



i'm in good company then, cause that was funny as hell...in fact...I think I'm going to do that to one of my friends B)


----------



## jason152318 (Jan 24, 2009)

Well in that case, I just ate part of the napkin that was surrounding the hot pocket I just warmed up. Didnt notice it until it was too late. Its about -5 degrees outside and windy. And I am hoping my truck starts in the morning at the end of my shift so I can make it to Church on time.


----------



## mikie (Jan 24, 2009)

If I'm correct, this should be the 700th reply.  

I feel special now contributing to this directionless thread.  

carry on nothing!


----------



## jason152318 (Jan 25, 2009)

ah yes. So I tried to go to bed and the heating system which is on the other side of the wall has a skweeky fan that is driving me crazy. So here I am. Couldnt sleep. Lack of sleep and working. Got to love it.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 25, 2009)

mikie said:


> If I'm correct, this should be the 700th reply.
> 
> I feel special now contributing to this directionless thread.
> 
> carry on nothing!


 
sorry to burst your bubble but you were 701 but still contribute none the less you did


----------



## mikie (Jan 25, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> sorry to burst your bubble but you were 701 but still contribute none the less you did



What?!  It said 699 Replies before I poseted  :sad:


----------



## medic417 (Jan 25, 2009)

mikie said:


> What?!  It said 699 Replies before I poseted  :sad:



Both are wrong it says 712.  B)


----------



## Sasha (Jan 25, 2009)

mikie said:


> What?!  It said 699 Replies before I poseted  :sad:



699 replies to 1 main post, which makes 700 posts, which makes your post 701!


----------



## Meursault (Jan 25, 2009)

A little under 300 posts to go until the big milestone. In the meantime, why not shoot for post #777?

I seem to remember vBulletin being rather unkind to servers after 1000 posts in a single thread. Let's see what happens!


----------



## Second (Jan 25, 2009)

well who's pulling for who in the superboll?


----------



## fma08 (Jan 25, 2009)

Second said:


> well who's pulling for who in the superboll?



The advertisements. They're the only reason I'm watching it this year... that and the party


----------



## KempoEMT (Jan 25, 2009)

Second said:


> well who's pulling for who in the superboll?



I have class that day


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 25, 2009)

KempoEMT said:


> I have class that day



When is it?


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 25, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Both are wrong it says 712. B)


 
I'm seeing 701...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm seeing 701 also.

I hope the host dosent shut us down when we reach 1000


----------



## marineman (Jan 26, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> I'm seeing 701...



I believe medic417 was being witty, Mikie has 712 posts now (the number under his name).

I've always liked the Steelers but for some reason I want to see Arizona tear it up this year. 

P.S. who goes to school at 1800 on a sunday?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 26, 2009)

marineman said:


> who goes to school at 1800 on a sunday?




I dunno, the fire district next to mine had nordic rescue at 1000 today. (Sunday the 25th)


----------



## KempoEMT (Jan 26, 2009)

katgrl2003 said:


> When is it?



8:30-5 that is the time of my class


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 26, 2009)

marineman said:


> I believe medic417 was being witty, Mikie has 712 posts now (the number under his name).
> 
> I've always liked the Steelers but for some reason I want to see Arizona tear it up this year.
> 
> P.S. who goes to school at 1800 on a sunday?


 
Ahh ok, I get it now. Oh and...


GO CARDINALS!!!


----------



## keith10247 (Jan 26, 2009)

Redneck Newbie EMT's are quite the fascinating specie.  Our 1st due consists of many wealthy mcmansion dwellers.  I am curious to witness how their level of pt. care is going to turn out!  

Oh, on a side note (which apparently is not possible in this thread):  I was promoted to sgt. at my station!  

Oh, and I just ate a breakfast burrito and am stuffed!  

Happy new years!


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 26, 2009)

keith10247 said:


> Redneck Newbie EMT's are quite the fascinating specie.  Our 1st due consists of many wealthy mcmansion dwellers.  I am curious to witness how their level of pt. care is going to turn out!




You are not dissin' the rural EMT are you? Hmmmm?


----------



## medic417 (Jan 26, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> You are not dissin' the rural EMT are you? Hmmmm?



Asks me as well.h34r:


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 26, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Asks me as well.h34r:



I'm thinking bubba we oughter round up some of the boys, git the pickups and the possum rifles and head on down to teach this city slicker some manners. You bring the moonshine and I'll grab a satchel of mason jars

If I only had a jpg of a red neck using a farmer's hankie, this post would be perfect!


----------



## medic417 (Jan 26, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> I'm thinking bubba we oughter round up some of the boys, git the pickups and the possum rifles and head on down to teach this city slicker some manners. You bring the moonshine and I'll grab a satchel of mason jars



You need some extra chaw, so you can spit in his eye?


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 26, 2009)

medic417 said:


> You need some extra chaw, so you can spit in his eye?



Personnally I'm bringing my corn cob pipe full of some sweet cornsilk.. but I'm sure the chaw would be preciated by some that's coming along.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 26, 2009)

Ooooh can I come? I can be a redneck.. I milked a cow once!


----------



## medic417 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Ooooh can I come? I can be a redneck.. I milked a cow once!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5oYVsQTD-c


----------



## eric2068 (Jan 26, 2009)

cornsilk is good, but get some baca that jus come out the dryin barn.


----------



## marineman (Jan 26, 2009)

medic417 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5oYVsQTD-c



OMG that was awesome... I nominate that as greatest post of the year


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj4vLZJhNEk


----------



## marineman (Jan 26, 2009)

EMTWintz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj4vLZJhNEk



I have several CD's of the songs off of Bob and Tom. Personally I enjoy the live performance video of a different song by Rodney Carrington but it cannot be posted here.


----------



## keith10247 (Jan 26, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> You are not dissin' the rural EMT are you? Hmmmm?



Of course not.  I think they are very sophisticated.  I personally think the 4" john deere belt matches our duty uniforms just fine... I also think the trash can is the perfect thing to use as a dip cup.  Man I love taking out the trash and having someone's dip come falling out of the can or doing shift change and finding someone's dip cup in the drivers cup holder on the ambulance.  Oh, and I think marlboro makes a great cologne too.  Nothing says "I take care of myself" more than the fumes of a pack of cigarettes that were smoked inside the bays out back.  

Classy, I know!    I always tell them, pinky up!  I am going to start making my crew wear jumpsuits when they smoke so they are not so offensive,  I find I no longer crave a cigarette when I am around them, I get a buzz the second they walk in the room.

We have not had too many winners in the redneck species.  One of our old members came to the station one day because he was out with his buddy and his buddy shot him in the foot.    :lol:  

(PS, there was a slight bit of sarcasm there...)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 26, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> You are not dissin' the rural EMT are you? Hmmmm?


Hay all you erban folks. Us rural folks aren't allus a bunch uh un-edgicated farmers 'n' such!


----------



## NJN (Jan 26, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hay all you erban folks. Us rural folks aren't allus a bunch uh un-edgicated farmers 'n' such!



Us herban peoples aint dat much mo ed-u-ma-kated than yall rural folks


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Jan 26, 2009)

After nineteen years of having the same certification number, the state has decided to issue everyone a new number. I have a hard enough time not writing 2008 on my checks, how in the heck am I supposed to remember a new cert number?


----------



## keith10247 (Jan 26, 2009)

oldschoolmedic said:


> After nineteen years of having the same certification number, the state has decided to issue everyone a new number. I have a hard enough time not writing 2008 on my checks, how in the heck am I supposed to remember a new cert number?



How often do you have to write down your cert #?  The only time I had to write it was when I was taking my state test.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 26, 2009)

keith10247 said:


> How often do you have to write down your cert #?  The only time I had to write it was when I was taking my state test.



Our cert # goes at the bottom of every PCR we write.  The state recently changed ours too, but thankfully, my new number was pretty easy to remember.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 26, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hay all you erban folks. Us rural folks aren't allus a bunch uh un-edgicated farmers 'n' such!



I got books.. I got a big one that keeps my door from swingin' shut! I love that one!


----------



## medic417 (Jan 26, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> I got books.. I got a big one that keeps my door from swingin' shut! I love that one!



We tear pages out to clean up after we use the out house.  :blush:


----------



## keith10247 (Jan 26, 2009)

medic417 said:


> We tear pages out to clean up after we use the out house.  :blush:



After you read them?

I got some books I can donate to your cause!


----------



## keith10247 (Jan 26, 2009)

Has anybody realised that Cheetos are one of those things that you never really crave but when you do have them, they are awesome?

Oh, and a good thing about not working at an agency full time is that I work for a company that has an alcohol policy that simply states that you can not abuse alcohol on the premises.  I am working very hard to not spill it or drop the bottle; that would be very cruel!


----------



## marineman (Jan 26, 2009)

keith10247 said:


> Has anybody realised that Cheetos are one of those things that you never really crave but when you do have them, they are awesome?



Thanks for posting that, I am now craving cheetos. I will send you a bill for the $2 in gas I waste driving to the gas station to buy them.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 26, 2009)

I just wanted to say, I am on vacation for the next week.  Yahoo!!!!  I get to sleep in for a change.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 26, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> I just wanted to say, I am on vacation for the next week.  Yahoo!!!!  I get to sleep in for a change.



Whats your number so I can call early each morning to make sure your sleeping?


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 26, 2009)

I think my wife just tried to kill me with a Dark Chocolat Hersey's Kiss.  She beaned me with it from across the living room!


----------



## keith10247 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sieldan said:


> I think my wife just tried to kill me with a Dark Chocolat Hersey's Kiss.  She beaned me with it from across the living room!



I would say the usual "It's the thought that counts" but one thought out weighs the other.  Which one wins?  The good thought or the evil thought?


BTW, I am still at work so no dinner for me, so I have moved on to reeses pb cups!  My personal fav...

Oh, and if I am here much longer, I am going to have to start begging you guys for spare change.  My pocket of quarters is running out.  I still have Euros but sadly, out vending machine does not accept them (plus with the exchange rate, someone is bound to lose).


----------



## keith10247 (Jan 26, 2009)

marineman said:


> Thanks for posting that, I am now craving cheetos. I will send you a bill for the $2 in gas I waste driving to the gas station to buy them.



$2?!  Let me guess, you drive a hummer?  Hopefully you dont drive a hybrid but live 100 miles away from the store.  That would suck and I would apologize!


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 27, 2009)

Sieldan said:


> I think my wife just tried to kill me with a Dark Chocolat Hersey's Kiss.  She beaned me with it from across the living room!



Isn't that what they call 'death by chocolate'?


----------



## dslprod (Jan 27, 2009)

i need help i cant stop drinking mt dews !


----------



## marineman (Jan 27, 2009)

keith10247 said:


> $2?!  Let me guess, you drive a hummer?  Hopefully you dont drive a hybrid but live 100 miles away from the store.  That would suck and I would apologize!



ha you're funny, mentioning a Hummer on an EMT's salary. I drive a pickup truck and get 8mpg so yeah $2 is about right. $1.89/gallon here today.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 28, 2009)

marineman said:


> ha you're funny, mentioning a Hummer on an EMT's salary. I drive a pickup truck and get 8mpg so yeah $2 is about right. $1.89/gallon here today.



You're more than 8 miles from a gas station?

Speaking of being far away from civilization. My lovely, bright, smart, intelligent boyfriend instisted on taking the backroads home from dinner.

His car broke down. At 9pm. On a desolate back road.

FOUR HOURS LATER while I'm tired, cold, and really have to pee, the tow truck FINALLY shows.

Four hours? Seriously? On a Tuesday night?


----------



## KempoEMT (Jan 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> You're more than 8 miles from a gas station?
> 
> Speaking of being far away from civilization. My lovely, bright, smart, intelligent boyfriend instisted on taking the backroads home from dinner.
> 
> ...



That's terrible.  how much of a tongue lashing is he getting?


----------



## SES4 (Jan 28, 2009)

*I have NEVER been so thrilled about snow*

YAY for snow.  I do not have to go ANYWHERE today.   

I have seriously not been this thrilled about snow since I was in high school.


----------



## NJN (Jan 28, 2009)

SES4 said:


> YAY for snow.  I do not have to go ANYWHERE today.
> 
> I have seriously not been this thrilled about snow since I was in high school.



This snow is most awesome.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 28, 2009)

BAAAHHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-yJBsjatW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> You're more than 8 miles from a gas station?
> 
> Speaking of being far away from civilization. My lovely, bright, smart, intelligent boyfriend instisted on taking the backroads home from dinner.
> 
> ...



I'm about 10 minutes from the closest gas station and it's only open until 8pm. After that it's over a half hour to the next closest one. Needless to say we keep our tanks topped and spare cans at the house.


----------



## marineman (Jan 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> You're more than 8 miles from a gas station?



I'm about 6 miles one way but I have to get home after I buy the cheetos so it's a 12 mile round trip. Like Bossy the nearest 24 hour gas station is about 20 miles away. I'm not as far out as her but far enough that them there city folk don't bother me too often.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 28, 2009)

marineman said:


> I'm about 6 miles one way but I have to get home after I buy the cheetos so it's a 12 mile round trip. Like Bossy the nearest 24 hour gas station is about 20 miles away. I'm not as far out as her but far enough that them there city folk don't bother me too often.



24 hour gas station... stop... you have to be kidding me.... that's just plain crazy talk that is!


----------



## medic417 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nearest gas station from my old house was 45 miles, 8 of it 4 wheel drive, one way.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jan 28, 2009)

What's everyone doing tonight? 

I'm on a 48hr, should be doing school but instead I'm on the computer


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm on 11.5, tonight....


----------



## marineman (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm on the bottle tonight... this is why I miss Kev lol


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jan 28, 2009)

Miss Kev????


----------



## medic417 (Jan 28, 2009)

FF-EMT Diver said:


> Miss Kev????



Heard he went went on a mandatory vacation.:unsure:


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jan 28, 2009)

UNBELIEVABLE I'm sure it had nothing to do with his attacks on anyone and everyone.

Is it permanent or just a vacation????

Yep, I am being nosy.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 28, 2009)

FF-EMT Diver said:


> UNBELIEVABLE I'm sure it had nothing to do with his attacks on anyone and everyone.
> 
> Is it permanent or just a vacation????
> 
> Yep, I am being nosy.



I don't know ask admin.


----------



## Meursault (Jan 29, 2009)

There don't seem to be vacation planning features on this board. Mods, when you read this and shortly before you administer a couple points worth of spanking, here's something I'd like to see:
A previous (very large membership) vBulletin board I was on had some nice punishment-related features, including the ability to temp-ban people, autobans of varying length for certain numbers of infraction points (which makes modding easier in some ways: you treat infractions individually and let the system sort out gravity of punishment), and most importantly, a box in profiles that showed ban status, length, and reason. I couldn't tell you the addon, because the board has since died a violent and dramatic death, but something to look into so threads don't get derailed with questions.

We now return you to your regularly scheduled thread:

4" of snow followed by a couple inches of rain followed by a return to sub-freezing temperatures. I can just glide anywhere I need to go. Unfortunately, I can't run anywhere I need to go. I can barely walk anywhere I need to go if there's an incline. 

I'm just going to sit here and listen to _Carmina Burana_ and wait for the next slip-and-fall.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 29, 2009)

Good god people let it drop!!!!


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok folks forgive me for asking, been outta the loop for a lil while and was wondering why kev had not posted and heard someone say they missed him so I asked, Maybe the discussion was already had about it??????

Either way no matter to me just asking.

We are getting rain here with temp in the mid 60's.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hallelujah, I'm off light duty!


----------



## rescuepoppy (Jan 29, 2009)

katgrl2003 said:


> Hallelujah, I'm off light duty!



  Congratulations.
 I am on light duty. Dispatch is considered light duty. I don't mind it too much. But I miss field work.


----------



## rescuepoppy (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm on a posting roll today. Might as well use this to get number 100 in.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 29, 2009)

rescuepoppy said:


> I'm on a posting roll today. Might as well use this to get number 100 in.




You made it now you can no longer post or you'll ruin the perfect count


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Jan 29, 2009)

rescuepoppy said:


> I'm on a posting roll today. Might as well use this to get number 100 in.



Wow. GEEK.

i cant believe the fact that the garbage truck driver just spun out infont of my house... got the neighbors mailbox too.


----------



## fma08 (Jan 29, 2009)

Crock pots are a wonderful invention


----------



## rescuepoppy (Jan 29, 2009)

medic417 said:


> You made it now you can no longer post or you'll ruin the perfect count



No where near perfect any other way so might as well blow this.


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 29, 2009)

Can we use this thread to gripe about classmates?  Cause I seriously wish about 6 of them would just go away.  Our instructor had to step out for a meeting with school wigs.  We were watching a CPR video and they started talking and cutting up (laughing and whatnot).  They got so loud that we couldnt hear the dang tv.

I swear, are they there to learn, or just waste money.  It really pisses me off because I am footing the bill out of my own pocket, and I think most of them are on grants and whatnot.

If it happens again, Im dragging the instructor 'on the carpet' so to speak.

GRRRRR.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 29, 2009)

Sieldan said:


> Can we use this thread to gripe about classmates?  GRRRRR.




You may use this thread for anything you like, within the confines of Admin proprieties of course.


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 29, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> You may use this thread for anything you like, within the confines of Admin proprieties of course.


Whew! Cause it looks like I went ahead and griped!  lol


----------



## medic417 (Jan 29, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> You may use this thread for anything you like, within the confines of Admin proprieties of course.



Actually anything goes.  Admin said he want even read this subject.


----------



## marineman (Jan 29, 2009)

rescuepoppy said:


> Congratulations.
> I am on light duty. Dispatch is considered light duty. I don't mind it too much. But I miss field work.



We had a dispatcher get injured at work the other night. Everyone was baffled as to what we could give him for light duty.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 29, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Actually anything goes.  Admin said he want even read this subject.



Wanna bet?


----------



## Sasha (Jan 29, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Wanna bet?



FFEMT! Lovely of you to join us, Scooter!


----------



## Outbac1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Third day home sick. Missed my last night shift, a day in the OR and a day in Peds. I'll probably be fine Mon AM just in time to go to work. 

 Sick sucks.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 30, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Wanna bet?



Wow someone must have stolen my password.  I would never hint at ever causing trouble.


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 30, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Actually anything goes.  Admin said he want even read this subject.





ffemt8978 said:


> Wanna bet?





medic417 said:


> Wow someone must have stolen my password.  I would never hint at ever causing trouble.



Y'all are just trying to get me in trouble aren't ya?  lolh34r:


----------



## medic417 (Jan 30, 2009)

Sieldan said:


> Y'all are just trying to get me in trouble aren't ya?  lolh34r:



Who me? Never!!!!!!!


----------



## exodus (Jan 30, 2009)

Sieldan said:


> Y'all are just trying to get me in trouble aren't ya?  lolh34r:



You should see what they did to the last guy...:unsure:


----------



## medic417 (Jan 30, 2009)

exodus said:


> You should see what they did to the last guy...:unsure:




Hush you were never to mention that.:excl:


----------



## exodus (Jan 30, 2009)

Sieldan said:


> Y'all are just trying to get me in trouble aren't ya?  lolh34r:





medic417 said:


> Hush you were never to mention that.:excl:



Oh yeah, shoot. Sieldan, promise me you'll never look at the bottom of the river... Any of them.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 30, 2009)

exodus said:


> Oh yeah, shoot. Sieldan, promise me you'll never look at the bottom of the river... Any of them.



Heh heh heh.. if you want to hide a body.. talk to someone in SAR..... B)


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 30, 2009)

exodus said:


> Oh yeah, shoot. Sieldan, promise me you'll never look at the bottom of the river... Any of them.



What? And disturb the bodies I put there?


----------



## marineman (Jan 30, 2009)

No wonder why they keep saying our water level is going down, it's still the same but the bottom is building up with all these bodies.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 31, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> I got books.. I got a big one that keeps my door from swingin' shut! I love that one!



You heared that the redneck goveners mansion burned down right? The library was a total loss. Both book just went "poof". The sad thing is, the governer hadn't even finished coloring one yet!


----------



## Second (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm hungery


----------



## fma08 (Feb 1, 2009)

Second said:


> I'm hungery



Food generally helps with that one... Just an idea


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 1, 2009)

I was at the station doing reports for the end of the year NFIRS crap and drank a pop. I haven't had any carbonated stuff in months and I remember why now! I want to go home and brush my teeth!


----------



## medicdan (Feb 1, 2009)

Bossy, but cant you feel the caffeine? the sugar high? the carbonation? Isnt it amazing!?!


----------



## Onceamedic (Feb 2, 2009)

I am on the home stretch of a 48.  Our crew of 3 rigs (1 EMT 1 paramedic each) ran 30 calls yesterday and will probably run that amount today.  Yippee  - what a rush!


----------



## Second (Feb 2, 2009)

fma08 said:


> Food generally helps with that one... Just an idea



we went to hootersB) birthday party, no not mine


----------



## flhtci01 (Feb 2, 2009)

Not even 800 messages and this thread is losing steam:sad:


----------



## flhtci01 (Feb 2, 2009)

Just wanted to make sure the thread made 800 messages.


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 2, 2009)

I just finished eating 2 donuts....  I'm on a diet...


----------



## Sasha (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> I am on the home stretch of a 48.  Our crew of 3 rigs (1 EMT 1 paramedic each) ran 30 calls yesterday and will probably run that amount today.  Yippee  - what a rush!



Good lord! Aren't you tired?


----------



## medic417 (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> I am on the home stretch of a 48.  Our crew of 3 rigs (1 EMT 1 paramedic each) ran 30 calls yesterday and will probably run that amount today.  Yippee  - what a rush!



I've got about 46 hours left on a 120 hour shift.  Of course only have had 1 call that took 4 hours to complete for the entire shift.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 2, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> I was at the station doing reports for the end of the year NFIRS crap and drank a pop. I haven't had any carbonated stuff in months and I remember why now! I want to go home and brush my teeth!



I agree with you there!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 2, 2009)

flhtci01 said:


> not even 800 messages and this thread is losing steam:sad:



Loosing steam!?!?!?!?! Ring the engine room!!! Full speed ahead!!! More power!!!!  Tell those stoke-hole rats to keep throwing that coal in there!!!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 2, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Loosing steam!?!?!?!?! Ring the engine room!!! Full speed ahead!!! More power!!!!  Tell those stoke-hole rats to keep throwing that coal in there!!!



Great, now you're making the thread sound like the Titanic.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 2, 2009)

^

Thats what I ment!

Hey! You got post #806. That is the number of my favorite ambulance at my service!


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 2, 2009)

I just got back from grocery shopping.  Do  you have any idea how much I hate to grocery shop?  And to make it even worse, my 5yo decided to not behave.  Right now he is in his room, pouting, because he got in trouble.


----------



## NJN (Feb 2, 2009)

I take my Driver's License road test tomorrow, you may all proceed to run away.


----------



## Second (Feb 2, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> I take my Driver's License road test tomorrow, you may all proceed to run away.



i'll be sure to stay off the sidewalks


----------



## Griff (Feb 3, 2009)

Second said:


> i'll be sure to stay off the sidewalks



I hear Geico can save you a bunch of money on car insurance when you switch to them.  I'm gonna go get some more.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 3, 2009)

Griff said:


> I hear Geico can save you a bunch of money on car insurance when you switch to them.  I'm gonna go get some more.



I don't think they cover side walk driving!


----------



## Scout (Feb 3, 2009)

Linky



"South Korean towns making due with a paltry 50-100 Mbps connection"

Why, Their bad speed would be like an (Really really fast thing) to me


----------



## medic417 (Feb 3, 2009)

Scout said:


> Linky
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually the USA has one of the worst internet systems, especially since we are supposedly such a developed nation.  It shocks me how fast internet can be when you travel.


----------



## Second (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sitting at 54.6 mbps right now dont know what ya'll are running


----------



## Sasha (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh no. Geekinese. Let me go find a translator!


----------



## medicdan (Feb 3, 2009)

I LOVE IKEA. In the grand scheme of things, they are inexpensive. Everything they sell is broken down into boxes, and is meant to fit into an average sized car, reducing delivery charges, you take everything off the shelf yourself, reducing staffing, yet the staff on the sales floors are excellent.


----------



## fma08 (Feb 4, 2009)

Second said:


> we went to hootersB) birthday party, no not mine



I gotta say, the Hooters here makes me think that Hooters in general is not all it's cracked up to be... I mean the food is just mediocre


----------



## Sasha (Feb 4, 2009)

fma08 said:


> I gotta say, the Hooters here makes me think that Hooters in general is not all it's cracked up to be... I mean the food is just mediocre



But who goes for the food?


----------



## fma08 (Feb 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> But who goes for the food?



Part of the joke


----------



## Sasha (Feb 4, 2009)

fma08 said:


> Part of the joke



I think if Hooters sold chicken wing shaped cardboard cut outs, they would still make a killing. I don't think half of their customers would notice!


----------



## fma08 (Feb 4, 2009)

Haha probably not, as long as the girls and beer stayed, they'd do just fine. ^_^


----------



## Griff (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh beer. Is there anything that it _can't_ do?


----------



## gillysaurus (Feb 4, 2009)

I hate seeing obituaries of patients. Hate it. The newspaper for my county prints obituaries on the page opposite from the comics, and every now and then, it slips my mind and I accidentally keep from tearing it out of the paper so I can't look.

So I saw the obituary of a patient we transported IFT from her home to hospice. The poor lady was in such denial of her condition (spinal cancer so bad she was paraplegic) and kept asking us if there really was anything wrong with her. She kept trying to get us to promise to visit her. Between those moments, she liked to talk to me about how she was a related to a famous historical figure and for me to look him up and read all the books I could about him.

*sigh* I'm not so affected that it's going to make me very upset, but I'm still new enough to this business to not be jaded by the deaths of people I meet and connect on various levels with in transport. Let this be a lesson, above all, that I need to subscribe to a different newspaper.

At least now she isn't suffering... Hmm.

/rant.


----------



## Arkymedic (Feb 4, 2009)

LMAO thnks kat thats what I was thinking too "Hard to starboard"


katgrl2003 said:


> Great, now you're making the thread sound like the Titanic.


----------



## Bosco578 (Feb 4, 2009)

Booga! Booga!:unsure:


----------



## Bosco578 (Feb 4, 2009)

Griff said:


> Oh beer. Is there anything that it _can't_ do?


 
Yum diddly yum!:beerchug:


----------



## Bosco578 (Feb 4, 2009)

Priapism...............................


----------



## Bosco578 (Feb 4, 2009)

Sjames said:


> Everybody loves hot dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hot and Cold running nurses.........^_^


----------



## Bosco578 (Feb 4, 2009)

*monkey cheese!*


----------



## Sasha (Feb 4, 2009)

Aww I'm sorry gillycakes. :[ 



> At least now she isn't suffering



That's what you gotta remember and let that keep you from feeling sad. After all that's what hospice is for. For people to die as comfortably as the law allows.

She sounds like such a cute old lady :] What kind of whack job puts obituaries next to the comics? Madness!


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Aww I'm sorry gillycakes. :[
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe the paper is going for a sort of zen yin/yang balance in the universe kind of thing. 

Uh oh.. did my inner hippy escape again????


----------



## Sasha (Feb 4, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> Maybe the paper is going for a sort of zen yin/yang balance in the universe kind of thing.
> 
> Uh oh.. did my inner hippy escape again????



That's true... "Ooooh we're gonna make you cry, but look! It's a Peanuts comic strip!!!!"


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> That's true... "Ooooh we're gonna make you cry, but look! It's a Peanuts comic strip!!!!"



Poor Steve is dead.. hey look.. blondie hasn't changed a bit in 50 years.. where's the justice??????? Life just isn't fair!!!


----------



## Sieldan (Feb 4, 2009)

Another test today, another 'A' for me.  More b5ing from the 'gimmies' in the class.  Cant wait untill we start clinicals.  Hopefully some of them will drop out then.

On a different note, the local amateur baloon crew is planning a launch this weekend.  Predictions so far are calling for a ~150 mile flight.  Chase teams are going to be hauling butt all over creation.  Ive almost got my mobile tracking system up and running, just need one more piece to the interface, and its supposedly on the brown truck as I type.  Hope it gets here in time.


----------



## fma08 (Feb 4, 2009)

Pool is so much fun, but I hate the blue cue chalk that inevitably gets all over my hand.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 4, 2009)

One of our firefighters passed away last night.  He was at home, and had been complaining of chest pain/not feeling well for a couple days.  He was such a stubborn ole goat.  He was talking when crews arrived, arrested before leaving the house.  They got him back twice, but he ultimately didn't make it.  Sure did make things quiet around the firehouse the rest of the shift....


----------



## fma08 (Feb 4, 2009)

Well that's no good...


----------



## Sasha (Feb 5, 2009)

Something I find highly amusing.

A contraindication for a couple of the "arrest" drugs is hypotension. You can't get much more hypotensive then "0" can you? Haha :]


----------



## Sasha (Feb 5, 2009)

> One of our firefighters passed away last night. He was at home, and had been complaining of chest pain/not feeling well for a couple days. He was such a stubborn ole goat. He was talking when crews arrived, arrested before leaving the house. They got him back twice, but he ultimately didn't make it. Sure did make things quiet around the firehouse the rest of the shift....



Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope you're doing ok. :[


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 7, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> One of our firefighters passed away last night.  He was at home, and had been complaining of chest pain/not feeling well for a couple days.  He was such a stubborn ole goat.  He was talking when crews arrived, arrested before leaving the house.  They got him back twice, but he ultimately didn't make it.  Sure did make things quiet around the firehouse the rest of the shift....



Dang Epi! That's sad. We're all thinking of you guys.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks!  I've got Honor Guard detail tomorrow at the viewing and then Monday morning at the funeral.  I find out Monday morning if I am playing Taps or not.  The family wanted bagpipes, but we haven't had much luck finding a piper that is available, so they may get a bugler instead.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 7, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> Thanks!  I've got Honor Guard detail tomorrow at the viewing and then Monday morning at the funeral.  I find out Monday morning if I am playing Taps or not.  The family wanted bagpipes, but we haven't had much luck finding a piper that is available, so they may get a bugler instead.



Ahhhh!!! A fellow Bugler!

I went to a funeral yesterday for a soldier who was killed in a helo crash in Iraq. It was very well done. I think everyone was crying when they played a recording of "If you're reading this." (Tim McGraw)
His mom is a nurse in the ER we deliver pts to and his brother and uncle and mom were all EMTs with my service a while back. We got a bunch of us EMTs together to go to the service. We all wore our blue service jackets and rode up to the church together in ambulances. I guess it was pre-arranged by the funeral home 'cause they had us all sit togeter. They also had all the off duty ER staff there together. It was pretty neat. I think the family really appreciated it.

This is the story:

http://www.krem.com/topstories/stories/krem2-020609-soldiermemorial.27c093df.html


----------



## Sasha (Feb 8, 2009)

I had the most amazing ride ever today. :] So busy, so many calls. It's interesting how good a cold cheeseburger tastes when you're starving!

AND my preceptor let me sit up front today. "Like a real medic" Haha!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 8, 2009)

I think the firefighters at my clinical sites are starting to like me. I just went 2 12 hours shifts with no runs.  My new nickname is 'white cloud'.  Just starting to be a little annoying for me.


----------



## vquintessence (Feb 8, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I had the most amazing ride ever today. :] So busy, so many calls. It's interesting how good a cold cheeseburger tastes when you're starving!
> 
> AND my preceptor let me sit up front today. "Like a real medic" Haha!



Haha, he probably wanted to sleep in back?  Share some of your black cloud with kat.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 8, 2009)

vquintessence said:


> Haha, he probably wanted to sleep in back?  Share some of your black cloud with kat.



No! It took me all of EMT and Medic school to exchange my white cloud for a black one. I'm not giving it up! Never never never!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sasha said:


> No! It took me all of EMT and Medic school to exchange my white cloud for a black one. I'm not giving it up! Never never never!



Come on, Sasha! Please share the black cloud.  I need runs.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 8, 2009)

katgrl2003 said:


> Come on, Sasha! Please share the black cloud.  I need runs.



Wait for yours like I waited for mine! >:O!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Wait for yours like I waited for mine! >:O!



Bummer.


----------



## fma08 (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh c'mon kiddies, learn to share


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 8, 2009)

Kat, PLEASE come take my black cloud!  (And, since I am also in the Indy area, you won't have to go as far to get it!)


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 8, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> Kat, PLEASE come take my black cloud!  (And, since I am also in the Indy area, you won't have to go as far to get it!)



Gladly! I'll take any runs anybody wants to give me.


----------



## imurphy (Feb 8, 2009)

Student: "What's a Priapism?" Instructor: "Its an election in China."


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Wait for yours like I waited for mine! >:O!



How long did it take you? 

I been doing this over a year now and I just recently did a 36 hour shift and didn't get a single darn thing. Me and my partner sat around for llike 6 hours just listining to the scanner and hearing everyone elese go on these good trauma/car wreck runs. (We had an Ice Storm come thru.) Every one else was so busy that at one point my service was covering my whole county and parts of two other countys. We were probably covering for like 4 other agencys. And still nothing! We'd here a unit from somewhere else call back in and then like a munite later they'd get toned out! I almost went crazy!:wacko:


----------



## EMTCop86 (Feb 9, 2009)

Can you OD on caffeine? I have been up for about 24 hours now and still have 7 more hours until I can go home. I have had 3 red bulls, two 5 hour energy shots and a code red mountain dew.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Feb 9, 2009)

imurphy said:


> Student: "What's a Priapism?" Instructor: "Its an election in China."


 
Haha we had a funny joke about that word today, but sorry can't share or I will get in trouble.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Feb 9, 2009)

Holy crap! I don't need anymore caffeine after hearing the 747 take off which scared the crap outta me.


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 9, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> Can you OD on caffeine? I have been up for about 24 hours now and still have 7 more hours until I can go home. I have had 3 red bulls, two 5 hour energy shots and a code red mountain dew.



Yes, you can, I've seen it, a bunch of vodka, and 5 monsters, in an hour.....


----------



## Sasha (Feb 9, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> How long did it take you?
> 
> I been doing this over a year now and I just recently did a 36 hour shift and didn't get a single darn thing. Me and my partner sat around for llike 6 hours just listining to the scanner and hearing everyone elese go on these good trauma/car wreck runs. (We had an Ice Storm come thru.) Every one else was so busy that at one point my service was covering my whole county and parts of two other countys. We were probably covering for like 4 other agencys. And still nothing! We'd here a unit from somewhere else call back in and then like a munite later they'd get toned out! I almost went crazy!:wacko:




I am in my last paramedic class. Last one. Up until I started clinicals for this class, I had NO calls, I would sit in the station and watch TV or flip through my book because my preceptors weren't interested in running scenarios or teaching or answering questions either. On the off chance they did get a call, they wanted me to sit in the back ground and watch, and not touch the patient. This semester I have a set of three fabulous preceptors at the same station so no matter when I go, one of them is there and ready to take me out to the truck and run scenarios and go over things. My first call with one he and I both got outta the truck, got the equipment, started walking. When we got to the patient, he put it down, crossed his arms.. When he looked confused. "Go ahead Miss. Paramedic. I'll be here if you want me to do anything." I've run every single call we've had this semester, even the code and the near code. 

So, it took me well over a year. I never even saw a dead person 'til P2, and didn't get to do CPR 'til P3.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 9, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> Can you OD on caffeine? I have been up for about 24 hours now and still have 7 more hours until I can go home. I have had 3 red bulls, two 5 hour energy shots and a code red mountain dew.



yes, check your heart rate and your blood sugar!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 9, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> Can you OD on caffeine?


 
5X Five Hour Energy Drinks at one time because he was "up all night" (duh!) and he needed to stay up all day.  We ended up involved after he called 911 and said his heart was going to thump out of his chest (ya think?)


----------



## Sasha (Feb 9, 2009)

I want to hit something.

Or someone.

Just once.

Very hard.


----------



## rescuepoppy (Feb 9, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I want to hit something.
> 
> Or someone.
> 
> ...



 Sounds like a stress management problem there.


----------



## marineman (Feb 9, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I want to hit something.
> 
> Or someone.
> 
> ...



1, 2, 3, dibs not


----------



## fma08 (Feb 9, 2009)

nose goes...


----------



## Second (Feb 10, 2009)

I was just waiting for some guy to pipe up with "you can hit me" or something to that effect 



hey Sasha, .... nevermind


----------



## marineman (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm bored and this thread seems to be slowly running out of steam. Everyone should post their favorite movie. My favorite is probably The Guardian.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 10, 2009)

marineman said:


> I'm bored and this thread seems to be slowly running out of steam. Everyone should post their favorite movie. My favorite is probably The Guardian.



UFC Ultimate Submissions.


----------



## fma08 (Feb 10, 2009)

Currently, favorite movie is Taken (amazing!!!) I'm writing up my pre-lab for o-chem lab... yes, they make us hand write the pre-lab, and I'm listening to Turn the Page (the metallica version, although, bob segar's version is still very good too), and for anyone who cares, you can't just make sulfanilamide (an antibiotic) from straight sulfanilic acid, because before you finish the process, one of the intermediates reacts with itself to form a polymer, so you need to use acetamidobenzenesulfonyl chloride instead, since the acyl group prevents the polymerization and can be easily removed later... (just venting off some ochem steam)


----------



## dslprod (Feb 10, 2009)

i just watched "taken" and "gran torino" last night, they were both pretty good.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 10, 2009)

My lead instructor must be a sick and twisted sadistic man. Yesterday he sprung on us that we were going to have a midterm Wednesday. It's not on the syllabus. On what, I asked? On the past 5 chapters. Oh, you mean the 5 chapters that we haven't gone over because you don't want to leave anyone behind because someone can't seem to find the motivation to show up for class!?!? The last 5 chapters, that -I- haven't read yet, because I'm too busy trying to catch up on the stuff that YOU didn't teach to begin with!?

So not only do you spring a midterm on something we haven't GONE OVER but you give me ONE DAY to study it, despite the fact knowing that I'm working on several different things by myself?!?!

And why am I the only freaking one worried about it!?!?

Arrrrrrrrrgh. I need a hammer.


----------



## Scout (Feb 10, 2009)

Cause someone has't been studying


tut tut tut i'm disapointed with you sasha


----------



## Sasha (Feb 10, 2009)

Scout said:


> Cause someone has't been studying
> 
> 
> tut tut tut i'm disapointed with you sasha



I HAVE been studying. I think my brain is going to turn to mush from all the studying. I've been studying too much.

And I still need that freaking hammer!


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Favorite Movie?.....Would have to be Tombstone. The Earp brothers rock.


----------



## Second (Feb 10, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Arrrrrrrrrgh. I need a hammer.



sounds like you need to meet a few friends of mine Jank and Jim. There friends with Royalty you know


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Arrrrrrrrrgh. I need a hammer.



I've got a ton of them in my shop. Only problem is I couldn't live any farther away from you and still be in the lower 48!


----------



## Sasha (Feb 11, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I've got a ton of them in my shop. Only problem is I couldn't live any farther away from you and still be in the lower 48!



I substituted a hammer for my medic book. It works really well at putting nails into things if you slam it down hard enough.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh my aching wrist!  I've been having problems wth it for the last couple months and finally went to see the hand/wrist surgeon.  I got a cortisone injection, and just like she said, it is a bit sore now.  Hopefully tomorrow will be better since I am on duty.  She said it could be 2 days - 2 weeks for it to have it's full effect.


----------



## fma08 (Feb 12, 2009)

Only 120 more posts ladies and gents!! Let's go!!


----------



## medic417 (Feb 12, 2009)

fma08 said:


> Only 120 more posts ladies and gents!! Let's go!!



119 more you slackers.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 12, 2009)

Darn! This thing is loosing steam.

118 left.......


----------



## Sasha (Feb 12, 2009)

What is, 3 MVCs, one seizure patient, one dyspnea patient, and a girl scout selling cookies?

The makings for a very awesome clinical!


----------



## silver (Feb 12, 2009)

Sasha said:


> What is, 3 MVCs, one seizure patient, one dyspnea patient, and a girl scout selling cookies?
> 
> The makings for a very awesome clinical!



was the girl scout one of those patients? Now that would be true dedication to the scouts.

Hmm well worst week ever. Had biology exam earlier today, and tomorrow chemistry exam. Normally these exams have a class average of a 60%. So it is like the hardest exam ever, for every exam. 

Then so tomorrow i have the exam and 2 hours of other classes, a 2 hour break and then go on a standby for 12 hours 6pm to 6 am...no sleeping, because no truck.


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 12, 2009)

Tonight I'm covering the back half of a 24 hour shift  (aka, I'm only working the last 12).  I hate working the 24s....


----------



## Sasha (Feb 12, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Tonight I'm covering the back half of a 24 hour shift  (aka, I'm only working the last 12).  I hate working the 24s....



I loved them! Go to sleeeeeeep.



> was the girl scout one of those patients? Now that would be true dedication to the scouts.



Negative. But she did have thin mints!


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 12, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I loved them! Go to sleeeeeeep.



Can't sleep, I'll start fighting....  I'd rather do that at home, when there's no one to laugh at me.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 12, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Can't sleep, I'll start fighting....  I'd rather do that at home, when there's no one to laugh at me.



Bahaha. Not a sound sleeper?

I have a big, ooey gooey, yummy cheeseburger. All is right with the world!


----------



## medic417 (Feb 12, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I have a big, ooey gooey, yummy cheeseburger. All is right with the world!



That will clog an artery or two.  Enjoy.h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Feb 12, 2009)

medic417 said:


> That will clog an artery or two.  Enjoy.h34r:



I know! Don't worry, I have my emergency angioplasty kit in my car ^_^


----------



## medic417 (Feb 12, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I know! Don't worry, I have my emergency angioplasty kit in my car ^_^




Might want to buy the bone density machine I saw on ebay.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 12, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Might want to buy the bone density machine I saw on ebay.  Better safe than sorry.



But I've had three hours of training on heart caths! I'm an expert! I have a cath lab in my bathroom!


----------



## fma08 (Feb 12, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I have a big, ooey gooey, yummy cheeseburger. All is right with the world!



Thank you for supporting your local ems. The help is greatly appreciated by all.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 12, 2009)

fma08 said:


> Thank you for supporting your local ems. The help is greatly appreciated by all.



When I call for chest pain, I'm gonna make the EMS crew carry me down three flights of stairs, then go back up for my house coat, and then walk from the stretcher to the bed at the hospital >:]


----------



## Meursault (Feb 12, 2009)

Sasha said:


> and a girl scout selling cookies?



mmm... Samoas. Might have to throw some insulin in the trunk with my emergency angio kit.


----------



## fma08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sasha said:


> When I call for chest pain, I'm gonna make the EMS crew carry me down three flights of stairs, then go back up for my house coat, and then walk from the stretcher to the bed at the hospital >:]



Please tell me you won't stoop to that level... <_<


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sasha said:


> But I've had three hours of training on heart caths! I'm an expert! I have a cath lab in my bathroom!



Now _that_ is scary.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm going to go hunt down another girl scout. And get lunch.

Thin mint ice cream sandwhiches and chinese food.... Ohh the chest pain we will have!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like our Ambulance coodinator! (not really!):

The Ringmaster 

OK, ladies and gentlemen, lets get down to this critique. 
I've looked at the reports, Seems we've had a busy week! 

Now, right away I'd like to say some words about supplies. 
Our inventory's pretty decent, and I realize 
Sometimes you need an item for use in your own pack, 
But whoever took the defibrillator had better put it back! 
Now while I'm on equipment, and I've mentioned it before, 
Before you leave the bay make sure your rig will clear the door. 
As you know, we've ordered a new cot for unit 6, 
'Cause once those things have been run over, they're impossible to fix! 

Sometimes I feel like the ringmaster in the circus. 
Sometimes I feel like I'm the keeper in the zoo. 
If things don't change, I'll go insane before the year is through. 
I wish that I could trade in this entire crew! 

Now, the Mayor has cut our budget, and though revenge is on our minds, 
Last week at his party you stepped too far out of line. 
I guarantee that someone here will surely get the sack 
If I find out which one of you spiked the punch with ipecac! 
And, it seems we're getting sued again, I'm sorry to report, 
But if you wouldn't stop while on a run you could keep us out of court! 
It's nice to hear that you asked the patient if he liked his coffee black, 
But no more stopping at the Donut Store with someone dying in the back! 

My doctor tells me that I can't take this much longer. 
He says my heart just cannot take the strain. 
If I could, I know that I should get out just the same, 
'Cause if my heart holds out, I'm sure to go insane! 

A note here for the gentlemen: You gotta think before you act. 
Some patients are quite sensitive, so try to use some tact. 
When a woman asks you why a chest survey is being done, 
Tell her that "It's necessary," and NOT "Because it's fun!" 
Last of all, our protocols leave no room for debate: 
The patient must be fully unconscious BEFORE you intubate! 
OK, I hope you got that down. I hope enough's been said. 
And, I hope I never hear of these things happening again! 

I must relax, 'cause I can't let this job get to me 
A first attack I believe I could survive, 
The ER's good, the doctors there could treat and stabilize, 
but I can't trust this crew to get me there alive! 

Sometimes I feel like the ringmaster in the circus. 
Sometimes I feel like I'm the keeper in the zoo. 
If things don't change, I'll go insane before the year is through. 
I wish that I could trade in this entire crew!


----------



## apagea99 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been randomly looking up old friends on Facebook over the past week. I found people I haven't seen in over 20 years! It's cool, fun, yet weird all at the same time. It's crazy how much we all change over the years....and so much of it we don't even notice.


----------



## keith10247 (Feb 13, 2009)

**#(&@&^$ Girl Scout Cookies!!!!*

OMG I am so disliking girl scouts right now!!  Why do they have to sell awesome cookies that are like crack?!  I have 7 boxes sitting under my desk that I bought from a co-worker's daugher!  I have knocked out almost a box of tagalongs.  My weakness... :blush:  I keep them in the freezer part of my mini fridge at my desk but with the cavity I had filled on Wed is crazy sensitive to cold still!  That sucks BTW, I have to leave my soda and water and everything out of the fridge and no ice with my rum and cokes.  :angry:


----------



## medic417 (Feb 13, 2009)

Girl scouts are scamming us.  Charging same for less.  Those little crooks.  They set you up, get you hooked then bamm less product for same money.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 13, 2009)

So.. Four hours later I finally go and get lunch.

And it wasn't Chinese. It was Taco Bell.

Since when does "No tomatos please" translate into "Put tomatos all over my taco!"?

Maybe she thought I said "Mo' tomatos, please."


----------



## medic417 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sasha said:


> So.. Four hours later I finally go and get lunch.
> 
> And it wasn't Chinese. It was Taco Bell.
> 
> ...



Wonder if she wants the "mon back" mans job.


----------



## fma08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Now _that_ is scary.



C'mon, it's easy, little poke in the groin, shove a wire up a few vessels... no biggie B)


----------



## Bosco578 (Feb 13, 2009)

Prolapsed scrotum....:sad:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bosco578 said:


> Prolapsed scrotum....:sad:



Ummmmmm.....ok. Meaning..........?:unsure:

(No wait, maybe I don't want to know!)


----------



## medic417 (Feb 13, 2009)

92 more you lousy slackers.  Hurry up.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 13, 2009)

fma08 said:


> C'mon, it's easy, little poke in the groin, shove a wire up a few vessels... no biggie B)



Speak for yourself.


----------



## keith10247 (Feb 14, 2009)

I did an EMS standby tonight for a local college that was doing a fundraiser for the march of dimes.  We volunteered our services to stand there and wait for them to get hurt and the person on the stage was urging people to go buy T-Shirts to donate to the cause.  She looked over at the EMS crew and said "Hint hint firemen and ambulance men".  I thought volunteering services to sit in a corner with an aid bag on a Friday night for 5 hours would have been enough, don't you agree?  I am all about supporting the cause, but doesn't man hours count towards the cause as well?

We didn't even get a thank you from the coordinator at the end.  The ROTC got a thank you for showing up (since they were a big part of the dancers).  The ROTC guys that got the award for having the most people from a single organization there (even though the EMS crew we assembled was actually larger than their group) actually got on the mic and thanked us, he was not even supposed to give a speach or anything, but he grabbed the mic anyways to thank us.  


Oh and I got my new Class A uniform tonight with my shiny new shoes (which are more comfortable than they look)!


----------



## DarkHuntressMedic (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm sitting here- wide awake, working friday the thirteenth (sp?) actually now saturday, on our "busy" truck that is suddenly not, my partner is passed out and I'm hungry and keep catching a wiff of something that I hope is not rotting somewhere. I can't even get on amusing game sites because they are banned :sad:

8 calls and only one ligit...

2 hours to go...

hope everyone elses night is better


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 14, 2009)

huntress, sounds like my night
friday the thirteenth, with only half the number of rigs on the road that we actually need to cover our area, and it's DEAD.  Yup, that's right, I'm on duty and I just said it's QUIET, SLOW and that I'm BORED.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> huntress, sounds like my night
> friday the thirteenth, with only half the number of rigs on the road that we actually need to cover our area, and it's DEAD.  Yup, that's right, I'm on duty and I just said it's QUIET, SLOW and that I'm BORED.



And Sapphyre was never heard from again for taunting the EMS spirits.


----------



## Outbac1 (Feb 14, 2009)

Just did my Fri 13th night shift 8pm - 8 am and didn't do a single call. The nearest call was 55kms away. We went to the hosp for a while and they didn't even have a line up in the waiting room. Yesterday pts were piling up like cordwood. Funny the difference a day makes. I had a good sleep on the couch for two nights in a row. (One early call the night before.)  Now and then you gotta love putting the "S" in EMS. (Earn Money Sleeping)


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

85 more posts.  Get after it.  You all rested yesterday so now to work.


----------



## fma08 (Feb 14, 2009)

84


ten characters


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

83

ten characters


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 14, 2009)

Time to get back off topic and stop posting countdowns.

If I continue to see nothing but countdown posts, this thread will never make it to 1000 posts.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Time to get back off topic and stop posting countdowns.
> 
> If I continue to see nothing but countdown posts, this thread will never make it to 1000 posts.




Well hows the weather out your way.  Weather has been been wild here.  One day 80 and clear calm.  Next day 80 mile per hour winds with 0 visibilty from blowing dust.  And never fails the idiots keep driving.  Wrecks, death occur and then we have to go out in that crap and hear complaints we took to long to get to them who cares we couldn't see and the ambulance is extremely top heavy and being blown all over the road.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 14, 2009)

Just got a phone call from my captain a little bit ago.  Our batalion chief's dad passed away today.  Bummer......


----------



## EMTWintz (Feb 14, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> Just got a phone call from my captain a little bit ago.  Our batalion chief's dad passed away today.  Bummer......



So sorry to hear that epi. Hope things go better for ya'll in the coming months. The death of someone like that really shakes things up.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 14, 2009)

Outbac1 said:


> Just did my Fri 13th night shift 8pm - 8 am and didn't do a single call. The nearest call was 55kms away. We went to the hosp for a while and they didn't even have a line up in the waiting room. Yesterday pts were piling up like cordwood. Funny the difference a day makes. I had a good sleep on the couch for two nights in a row. (One early call the night before.)  Now and then you gotta love putting the "S" in EMS. (Earn Money Sleeping)



I know what you mean! I was on all day yesterday and not a single thing!


----------



## NJN (Feb 14, 2009)

I've been working for 10 1/2 hours, 1 call and one cancel.  I'm tempted to play with the gods.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

I've been on over 48 hours and only 1 call.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 14, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> I've been working for 10 1/2 hours, 1 call and one cancel.  I'm tempted to play with the gods.



That can get a leetle touchy!


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

Well I'm hungry whats for supper?


----------



## NJN (Feb 14, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Well I'm hungry whats for supper?



The more important question is who is buying?


----------



## NJN (Feb 14, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> That can get a leetle touchy!



It didn't work....canceled while in route.


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 14, 2009)

medic417 said:


> And Sapphyre was never heard from again for taunting the EMS spirits.



LOL medic, I'm here, we did get RUN though, it was great.  Except I had to keep trying not to


----------



## Summit (Feb 14, 2009)

I am here to post in this epic thread and pad my post count.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> LOL medic, I'm here, we did get RUN though, it was great.  Except I had to keep trying not to




So the EMS spirits punished you but did not disolve you.  Good for you, glad they chose that way.


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 14, 2009)

medic417 said:


> So the EMS spirits punished you but did not disolve you.  Good for you, glad they chose that way.



that they did.  I was hoping they would actually.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> that they did.  I was hoping they would actually.


:unsure::wacko:


----------



## NJN (Feb 14, 2009)

14 hours 2 cancelled calls, 1 RMA, one ETOH. Today sucked.


----------



## Summit (Feb 14, 2009)

No calls in 96 hours...


----------



## imurphy (Feb 14, 2009)

Got ya all beat! No calls in 6 Months!!

So glad to be getting back to work!!


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

imurphy said:


> Got ya all beat! No calls in 6 Months!!
> 
> So glad to be getting back to work!!




OK you beat me.  I only missed 3 months when I took off injured on the job.


----------



## imurphy (Feb 14, 2009)

Nah. I had to wait for my paperwork to come through.

Immigration sucks!


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

imurphy said:


> Nah. I had to wait for my paperwork to come through.
> 
> Immigration sucks!



I hear its a slow process.


----------



## imurphy (Feb 14, 2009)

Like you wouldnt believe!! Came here in August, only got work papers a few weeks back. And I'm being fast tracked as my wife is a citizen!!


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

imurphy said:


> Like you wouldnt believe!! Came here in August, only got work papers a few weeks back. And I'm being fast tracked as my wife is a citizen!!




Make sure you do everything by the dates.  A friend of mine his wife was a registered alien resident.  She missed the renewal date by less than a week, was deported and had to wait 2 years to reapply to return to the USA.


----------



## Summit (Feb 14, 2009)

or not oops


----------



## silver (Feb 14, 2009)

so as of this hour, Ive been waiting for my Allheart stethoscope order for 20 days. How could a company be that back ordered 

Hmm interesting story, i meet a Red cross worker at the mexican border across from Arizona. He was giving out humanitarian aid to those deported back. He lived in Alaska for 14 years as a resident, but got deported after he renewed late/let it lapse. Spoke better English than i did.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2009)

silver said:


> so as of this hour, Ive been waiting for my Allheart stethoscope order for 20 days. How could a company be that back ordered
> 
> Hmm interesting story, i meet a Red cross worker at the mexican border across from Arizona. He was giving out humanitarian aid to those deported back. He lived in Alaska for 14 years as a resident, but got deported after he renewed late/let it lapse. Spoke better English than i did.



I have transported illegals that speak better English than most of us in the USA.  Sad when they work harder to speak properly than we do.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 14, 2009)

Well, I'm still known as white cloud at my clinicals. One run today. Why can't it be like that at work?

Oh, and I am NEVER working Friday the 13th ever again. I will call off. Ended up working a 21 hr shift (scheduled for 16), my partner put gasoline in our diesel engine an hour out of town, and now she wants to quit work and medic class. Argh!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 15, 2009)

imurphy said:


> Like you wouldnt believe!! Came here in August, only got work papers a few weeks back. And I'm being fast tracked as my wife is a citizen!!



Welcome to the United States, where anything that has to do with the government moves at the blistering speed of cold molasses. 

I'm sure you've heard the joke:

If con in the oppisite of pro, then is Congress the oppisite of progress?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 15, 2009)

katgrl2003 said:


> Oh, and I am NEVER working Friday the 13th ever again. I will call off. Ended up working a 21 hr shift (scheduled for 16), my partner put gasoline in our diesel engine an hour out of town, and now she wants to quit work and medic class. Argh!



You know, there is a Fri. the 13th in March also? What really makes them bad though is when you have a full moon that night also!:wacko:


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, let me add a little to keep the count going. Almost made it thru an entire tour without a transfer. Then, get a 65 m with liver CA heading back home for palliative care. His BP was crappy/really crappy even after 1500ml bolus. Lung sounds remained clear. My partner was worried she would drown him. Luckily, although his urine output was low, he had plenty of room left in his legs to gather fluid. The worst part is, he is exactly 2 days younger than my dad. And, our pt never smoked a day in his life. My dad smokes like cigarrettes are free.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 15, 2009)

> And I'm being fast tracked as my wife is a citizen!!



Wife? WIFE!?!?! 

Say it isn't so, Igor. Say it isn't so!! But... what about us!?


----------



## Sasha (Feb 15, 2009)

I had a clinical FD ride today.

I had a P.E call you could hear down the hall with some frothy stuff, yum! 

I got to use the CPAP.

AND I got to attempt three IVs on her, and when all three were unsucessful, I got to use the EZIO Drill. It was creepy and cool. All at the same time.


----------



## DarkHuntressMedic (Feb 15, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> huntress, sounds like my night
> friday the thirteenth, with only half the number of rigs on the road that we actually need to cover our area, and it's DEAD.  Yup, that's right, I'm on duty and I just said it's QUIET, SLOW and that I'm BORED.



Sapphyre- Yes I played the whole game with the gods.... the "q" "s" "b" words last night. I am just starting to get worried now because this shift was slower then normal.... yeh tonight is going to suck- especially because I have things to do Monday morning... inserting foot in mouth now! LOL 

I'll let ya know how it goes....if you don't hear from me in the wee hours tomorrow early am- you know what happened!!! 



Hope everyone is staying safe out there!


----------



## DarkHuntressMedic (Feb 15, 2009)

katgrl2003 said:


> my partner put gasoline in our diesel engine an hour out of town,



Hahaha I've done that!!! Almost did it twice but caught myself! It sucks....LOTS!

Hope tonights better for ya if your working!


----------



## NJN (Feb 15, 2009)

I have come up with a theory based upon my observations of some of us trying to poke the gods with spoons or banned words. One can say all the bad words intentionally and their shift becomes slower or completely dead. On the other hand it is when you say those words by mistake, then you anger the Gods and poop hits the fan.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sasha said:


> , I got to use the EZIO Drill. .



I love the EZ IO.


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 15, 2009)

I dunno NJ, I said them on purpose, and the excrement collided with the rotational ventilation device.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 15, 2009)

DarkHuntressMedic said:


> katgrl2003 said:
> 
> 
> > my partner put gasoline in our diesel engine an hour out of town, QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## fma08 (Feb 15, 2009)

medic417 said:


> I love the EZ IO.



We had the B.I.G., pretty neat. B)


----------



## medic417 (Feb 15, 2009)

fma08 said:


> We had the B.I.G., pretty neat. B)



Much more painfull for the alert patient.  EZ IO patients say hurts less than an IV.  Yet BIG they tend to scream.  We have both.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 15, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Much more painfull for the alert patient.  EZ IO patients say hurts less than an IV.  Yet BIG they tend to scream.  We have both.



Wouldn't have mattered either way for me. My patient was so far gone she didn't even move when we drilled 'er. Poor baby :[ Stupid nursing homes.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Wouldn't have mattered either way for me. My patient was so far gone she didn't even move when we drilled 'er. Poor baby :[ Stupid nursing homes.




Most patient are out and honestly dead or close to it before the IO is used many times. But we do try and use it earlier to keep them from getting to that point.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I'm tired.  Guess I'll go read a good pharmacology book then go to bed.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 15, 2009)

I know, I know. It was just kinda upsetting. She wasn't "out" but she was definitely not there anymore. And though I think the call was pretty "cool" and I got to try the EZIO, it was really a bad call and it left me wanting to smack the hell out of the nursing staff who all claimed "We was just in here! She was fine!" couldn't find her med list, DNR, past hx, no one knew when she last had her medicine, and no one knew where the LPN was.

I feel so bad for the patient.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I know, I know. It was just kinda upsetting. She wasn't "out" but she was definitely not there anymore. And though I think the call was pretty "cool" and I got to try the EZIO, it was really a bad call and it left me wanting to smack the hell out of the nursing staff who all claimed "We was just in here! She was fine!" couldn't find her med list, DNR, past hx, no one knew when she last had her medicine, and no one knew where the LPN was.
> 
> I feel so bad for the patient.




Sorry.  I wish i could tell you that is the last time it will happen, but it won't.  It is frustrating how some nursing homes treat patients worse than any animal kennel would.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 15, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Well I'm tired.  Guess I'll go read a good pharmacology book then go to bed.



A _good_ phamacology book!?! Meaning you enjoy it, right? Well, I guess it takes all kinds........

just kidding


----------



## EMTCop86 (Feb 16, 2009)

Why is it that "when it rains, it pours?" I am having a really bad week and things just keep piling up. I hate to say can things get any worse because I am sure they can but seriously enough is enough!


----------



## DarkHuntressMedic (Feb 16, 2009)

Well the EMS gods definatly back handed me last night. dun dun dun... Didn't even get home till about 10 minutes ago (845am) and I was suppose to be done at 7am. I only live 2 minutes away from the station. Shift change consisted of "here is ur portable, pager and nextel, you have a MVA with entraptment at ... cya!" 

Good night all, be safe out there!


----------



## eric2068 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am gettin tired of getting patients that have been placed next to the tv, with the volume turned all the way up. I guess this is an offering to the tv gods.
" PLEEEEEEEASE SAVE MEMAW FROM DEATH. I KNOWS SHE 108 YEARS OLD, BUT IT AINT HER TIME YET!!!!!!!"


----------



## medic417 (Feb 16, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> A _good_ phamacology book!?! Meaning you enjoy it, right? Well, I guess it takes all kinds........
> 
> just kidding



Actually its better than a sleep pill.  I open it and start snoring.


----------



## imurphy (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm watching W! It's hilarious!!


----------



## Summit (Feb 16, 2009)

post count = padded


----------



## marineman (Feb 16, 2009)

29 to go, we can get this done today keep pushing forward folks.


----------



## Summit (Feb 16, 2009)

marineman said:


> 29 to go, we can get this done today keep pushing forward folks.



doing my part


----------



## marineman (Feb 16, 2009)

Summit said:


> doing my part



I appreciate your diligent effort on this matter.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 16, 2009)

We should start a complete review of all types of shock down to how the affect various organs down to the cell level.  It would take over 50 pages just to do basic coverage of it.


----------



## fma08 (Feb 16, 2009)

medic417 said:


> We should start a complete review of all types of shock down to how the affect various organs down to the cell level.  It would take over 50 pages just to do basic coverage of it.



Start a thread on it, it would be a good read ^_^

25 more


----------



## Summit (Feb 16, 2009)

fma08 said:


> Start a thread on it, it would be a good read ^_^
> 
> 25 more



I agree!
DO IT
DO IT

I wanna see that thread


----------



## marineman (Feb 16, 2009)

you can do it all night long... sorry waterboy was on the other night


----------



## fma08 (Feb 16, 2009)

marineman said:


> you can do it all night long... sorry waterboy was on the other night



medulla!.... oblonGATA!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Stop counting!! _they'll_ shut us down!


----------



## marineman (Feb 16, 2009)

New poll, how many people will be sitting here all night waiting to click the button so they can be the 1,000th post in this thread?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 16, 2009)

not me. I'll probably be asleep in a few minutes. The one run we had last night screwed up my sleep, so I'm exhausted.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Not I, you can have it! If I'm not on duty and it is past 2100, I'm in bed!^_^


----------



## fma08 (Feb 16, 2009)

Me!!!... oh wait no... I'll be sleeping


----------



## medic417 (Feb 16, 2009)

Crap I have acid reflux.  Must 'member not to eat so much spicy food.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 16, 2009)

My partner the other day ate this huge jalapino burger and then said he was too full to eat ice cream. About 6 hours later, he was practially cursing me for not having made him!


----------



## imurphy (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, we eat well in EMS!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 16, 2009)

imurphy said:


> Yeah, we eat well in EMS!!




You can say that again! Ummmmm...... I tink. :unsure:


Practicing for clep tests now.....ugh!


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 16, 2009)

Why did I get paged to call someone ASAP!!!!!! only to have them not be there when I call????  This dude knows I was asleep when he paged, and he knows what time I get up, why couldn't he have just waited around for me to call????


Sigh, I hate musical partners, that's what this is all about.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 16, 2009)

Argh! I just found out I'm getting written up because my partner put gas in a diesel. They say I should have been watching her. Kinda hard to do when I have a pt in the back on a long distance run. Irritating.<_<


----------



## fma08 (Feb 16, 2009)

You can dispute that right??? Cuz that's just unfair.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 16, 2009)

oh, I'm gonna try. Probably wont do any good, but I'm gonna try.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 16, 2009)

katgrl2003 said:


> oh, I'm gonna try. Probably wont do any good, but I'm gonna try.




You better try! Don't dissapoint us now.

Hey imurphy, how is you enjoying the states?


----------



## fma08 (Feb 16, 2009)

Keep it going guys!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 16, 2009)

hey fma08, I like your pic. I couldn't tell what it was in your avatar so I went to your profile and saw the big version. Pretty cool effects. I also take it from your "location" thing you are in the northern US?

Well, I'm trying to keep it going!


----------



## fma08 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hahaha, thanks, yeah photoshop has some "filters" on it that give some neat effects. I'm in Fargo so yeah, it gets a little chilly at times. Good work!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 16, 2009)

I've got a friend stationed at Minot AFB. I imagine it is pretty much the same there as where you are?

I can't wait for spring...........


----------



## fma08 (Feb 16, 2009)

I haven't been to Minot personally but I would imagine it's pretty similar... Summer would be nice, I can just skip spring all together haha


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 16, 2009)

fma08 said:


> I haven't been to Minot personally but I would imagine it's pretty similar... Summer would be nice, I can just skip spring all together haha



I guess I agree with you about skipping right to summer! Now I'm gonna shut up and let someone else get 1000 so that if somthing happens it ain't my fault! Ya know the old EMS saying: CYA. I guess it kinda applies here!


----------



## imurphy (Feb 16, 2009)

Cover your *** works in ALLLL parts of life! Fact!


----------



## imurphy (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh, and WooHoo! Message 1000 in this thread!!


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 16, 2009)

We are oh so close to the 1000 mark now, huh?

I managed to have a cardiac arrest today that didn't result in the patient being called pretty much as soon as we wheeled into the ER.  She went from asystole to PEA for me, and when we left the ER she had pulses.  They were putting in an art line and had a dopamine drip going.

I am sure we didn't do the poor lady any favors, and only managed to delay the inevitable.  According to her driver's liscense she is an organ donor, so maybe some good will ultimately come from all of it.  That, and now her family will have a chance to say goodbye to her.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 16, 2009)

imurphy said:


> Oh, and WooHoo! Message 1000 in this thread!!



Talk about sweeping in at the last min! And we are all still alive!

Now we aren't going to let it die are we?


----------



## imurphy (Feb 16, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You better try! Don't dissapoint us now.
> 
> Hey imurphy, how is you enjoying the states?



Yeah enjoying it a lot. Very different to back home, and a lot of things to get used to. But slowly getting through it!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 16, 2009)

imurphy said:


> Yeah enjoying it a lot. Very different to back home, and a lot of things to get used to. But slowly getting through it!



Well, hope things keep going well for you!


----------



## WarDance (Feb 16, 2009)

I have the 6 page paper from hell to write.  Anyone want to write it for me?  How can you write 6 pages about justice?  I'm just procrastinating I guess.  I'd better start writing some BS......


----------



## Meursault (Feb 17, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> We are oh so close to the 1000 mark now, huh?



Ninja'd! 
Time to set another target, or make a new thread.


----------



## NJN (Feb 17, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> Ninja'd!
> Time to set another target, or make a new thread.



No other thread could possibly match the awesomeness and lack of direction of this thread.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 17, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> No other thread could possibly match the awesomeness and lack of direction of this thread.



Isn't it great just to wander around with no point in specific to aim for.


----------



## Scout (Feb 17, 2009)

ON that topic

Quack!


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 17, 2009)

WOOOOT, I FINALLY have a partner again. 

Happy Dance!!!!


----------



## fma08 (Feb 17, 2009)

Have I mentioned that I'm not a big fan of the organic chemistry?? blah


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 17, 2009)

I start school tomorrow.  Sleep deprivation, here I come.


----------



## Second (Feb 18, 2009)

Scout said:


> ON that topic
> 
> Quack!



heh I laughed for 20 min doing this!

yes I know I need a life


----------



## Sasha (Feb 18, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> I start school tomorrow.  Sleep deprivation, here I come.



GOOD LUCK!!!!!!

Yay, I'm so proud of you! Study hard!!


----------



## Sasha (Feb 18, 2009)

fma08 said:


> Have I mentioned that I'm not a big fan of the organic chemistry?? blah



Organic chemistry has fans?


----------



## Scout (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.redorbit.com/news/science/308795/dead_bird_overshadows_domino_world_record/index.html



lol


----------



## medicdan (Feb 18, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Organic chemistry has fans?



Evidently. It is allegedely possible to get a PhD in Orgo-- its these orgo fans that make the Rxs we use every day. Personally, I could think of nothing worse in the world.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 18, 2009)

Scout said:


> http://www.redorbit.com/news/science/308795/dead_bird_overshadows_domino_world_record/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> lol



lol x 2 !!!!!


----------



## WarDance (Feb 18, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Organic chemistry has fans?



I'll let you know if I've joined the fan club after I take it next fall.  For some reason I have a feeling I won't be joining the club.


----------



## DarkHuntressMedic (Feb 19, 2009)

So now that we are past the "1000 mark"... I didn't join when this was started... i just made the end... why would they shut the thread down and whats up with the 1000 post thing?

Sorry guys- I'm bored at work LOL


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 19, 2009)

Read all 102 pages


----------



## DarkHuntressMedic (Feb 19, 2009)

Maybe tomorrow night if I dont get a nap in!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, I'm just a little more than a month into medic class, and I hate it already. Only 12 months to go!


----------



## armyvet (Feb 19, 2009)

if a thousand monkeys sat typing at a thousand typewriters,,,,,,the smell in the room would be unbearable,,,,,,next oprah


----------



## fma08 (Feb 19, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Organic chemistry has fans?



Synthetic chemists.... They are a special breed.... Blah...


----------



## fma08 (Feb 19, 2009)

Scout said:


> http://www.redorbit.com/news/science/308795/dead_bird_overshadows_domino_world_record/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> lol



Anyone else hear that PETA wants to change the name of fish to sea kitten....? <_<


----------



## medic417 (Feb 19, 2009)

PETA People Eating Tasty Animals

Vegetarian Native American word for bad hunter


----------



## fma08 (Feb 19, 2009)

medic417 said:


> PETA People Eating Tasty Animals
> 
> Vegetarian Native American word for bad hunter



God didn't make us into omnivores if he didn't want us eating meat.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 19, 2009)

If God had not wanted us to eat animals he would not have made them so tasty.  

For the anti-God group:  If we weren't supposed to eat animals they would not have evolved into something so tasty.


----------



## WarDance (Feb 19, 2009)

fma08 said:


> Anyone else hear that PETA wants to change the name of fish to sea kitten....? <_<



Catfish aren't very cuddly.  Having their barbs impaled in your hand is no fun at all!


----------



## DevilDuckie (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, 103 pages. That's impressive.


No.. 104. Kewl.

I hear by declare this page, duckie land.  :usa:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2009)

DevilDuckie said:


> I hear by declare this page, duckie land.  :usa:



Wanna bet?


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 19, 2009)

DevilDuckie said:


> Wow, 103 pages. That's impressive.
> 
> 
> No.. 104. Kewl.




Actually, it just depends upon how many posts per page you have your settings at.  For me it is only 52 pages.


----------



## Jon (Feb 19, 2009)

I only see 26 pages. But each page is a little long 

:beerchug:
Anyway - Here's a beer to Kev, whereever he is. This thread is fun!


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Feb 20, 2009)

Wife was cutting my hair last night and made the comment "you are sure getting bald on top". My reply: Nope that is not a bald spot it is a solar panal for a sex machine. Her reply "OH REALLY".


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 20, 2009)

medic417 said:


> If God had not wanted us to eat animals he would not have made them so tasty.
> 
> For the anti-God group:  If we weren't supposed to eat animals they would not have evolved into something so tasty.



Ha ha! Great!


----------



## Summit (Feb 20, 2009)

medic417 said:


> If God had not wanted us to eat animals he would not have made them so tasty.
> 
> For the anti-God group:  If we weren't supposed to eat animals they would not have evolved into something so tasty.



They didn't evolve into something so tasty. We evolved to know their tastiness.

And that isn't anti-God! It's pro-yummy!


----------



## Sasha (Feb 20, 2009)

Sooo.

I was driving along today and I got kinda bored. My mp3 player was dead and my radio doesn't work. So while driving I decided to entertain myself by making faces in my rear view mirror. 

I almost DIED in a fiery crash because of that!

Wouldn't that have sucked? I could just imagine the driver behind me on the news "Well.. we were driving along John Young and I look up and she's makin a face at me in the mirror and then BAM she hit the car in front of her."


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't eat meat. I find the taste of it repulsive. It has nothing to do with animals being warm, fuzzy friends, I'll kill animals, just won't eat them.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 20, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> I don't eat meat. I find the taste of it repulsive. It has nothing to do with animals being warm, fuzzy friends, I'll kill animals, just won't eat them.



:unsure:  run Bambi run.


----------



## Scout (Feb 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQMbXvn2RNI[/YOUTUBE]

fist thing that came to mind


----------



## medic417 (Feb 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nD5zjUbWpXY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fma08 (Feb 20, 2009)

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/The-man-show-playing-on-a_67204.htm


----------



## Bosco578 (Feb 20, 2009)

WTF is a "Hot Ca<_<rl"???????


----------



## DevilDuckie (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh my god, that's horrible.


----------



## HasTy (Feb 21, 2009)

DevilDuckie said:


> Oh my god, that's horrible.



I have to say that I do agree with you all though I am not sure why...it is extremely horrible...


----------



## DevilDuckie (Feb 21, 2009)

Ungodly terrible. I'm appalled.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 21, 2009)

If any one is going to watch Taking chance tonight on HBO please let me know how it is... Really sad I can't watch it... (stupid inability to afford HBO)... oh well.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 21, 2009)

FireWA1 said:


> If any one is going to watch Taking chance tonight on HBO please let me know how it is... Really sad I can't watch it... (stupid inability to afford HBO)... oh well.



I watched it, and WOW!  What an amazing, emotional movie.  I thought it was very well done, and recommend anyone who missed it catch it when it is on again.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2009)

FireWA1 said:


> If any one is going to watch Taking chance tonight on HBO please let me know how it is... Really sad I can't watch it... (stupid inability to afford HBO)... oh well.



Worst show ever.  Don't waste your money.  


OK I didn't watch but thought it would make you feel better about missing it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 22, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Worst show ever.  Don't waste your money.
> 
> 
> OK I didn't watch but thought it would make you feel better about missing it.



Thanks for the support.   I wonder if they will ever air it of normal tv.

OH!!! I made really good biscuits and gravy tonight!!!


----------



## Outbac1 (Feb 22, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> I don't eat meat. I find the taste of it repulsive. It has nothing to do with animals being warm, fuzzy friends, I'll kill animals, just won't eat them.



 That's OK. In the interests of good international relations feel free to send me your deer, elk and moose steaks, chops and roasts. You can come too. I'm sure we could put together a veggie dish for you. 

  If Obama can come here for cookies I should be able to have some USA moose meat.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 23, 2009)

Outbac1 said:


> That's OK. In the interests of good international relations feel free to send me your deer, elk and moose steaks, chops and roasts. You can come too. I'm sure we could put together a veggie dish for you.
> 
> If Obama can come here for cookies I should be able to have some USA moose meat.



Believe it or not there is a line of people willing to take the meat I won't eat. I got my bear tag this year and had a friend willing to help me pack it out in exchange for the meat. Life intervened and I didn't get my bear... but there's always next year! 

As far as I'm concerned deer are simply long legged rats and any seen in my garden are shot as trespassers and theives. I've sent more than a few to the neighbor's to eat. No Moose hereabouts, and Elk go the same way as deer. 

I do however have several chickens of advancing age..... I can send them up to you with a nice recipe for coq au vin. I've made it, won't eat it!


----------



## Sasha (Feb 23, 2009)

I've submitted my third college application, they are to schools with highly recommended nursing programs! Keep your fingers crossed.

And keep your fingers, toes, eyes, legs, arms, eyelashes crossed for me to be accepted here:
www.fhchs.edu 
This is the one I reallyreallyreallyreallyreallyreally want to go to. Second choice is UCF!


----------



## Jon (Feb 23, 2009)

I love Ted Nugent.


----------



## Buzz (Feb 23, 2009)

Jon said:


> I love Ted Nugent.



As do I. ^_^




So, I pondered last night as I was hauling a hypothermic, postictal and intoxicated male with burns to his face and arms out of the woods on a pole stretcher why patients always have emergencies in the least accessible places possible.  I was also pondering how he happened to be found out there so soon after the incident.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 23, 2009)

bossycow said:


> as far as i'm concerned deer are simply long legged rats and any seen in my garden are shot as trespassers and theives.



amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## medic417 (Feb 23, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> As far as I'm concerned deer are simply long legged rats and any seen in my garden are shot as trespassers and theives.



Yes but tasty rats they are.  Chicken fried venision, cream gravy, home made bisquits, fresh real mash potatoes.  Ummm I am hungry.  I need to pull some venision out of the freezer.


----------



## Outbac1 (Feb 24, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> As far as I'm concerned deer are simply long legged rats and any seen in my garden are shot as trespassers and theives. I've sent more than a few to the neighbor's to eat. No Moose hereabouts, and Elk go the same way as deer.
> 
> I do however have several chickens of advancing age..... I can send them up to you with a nice recipe for coq au vin. I've made it, won't eat it!



 Too bad about the bear, I live intown but on the edge of it. There have been deer all winter in several of my neighbours yards eating their shrubs. They are not happy about it. I have been tempted to shoot them BUT shooting deer on a front lawn, in town doesn't tend to go over well. 
 I'll just have to wait for next hunting season.
 The chicken recipe sounds good though. Easier to get accross the border than the chicken. Why don't you post or PM it.


----------



## apagea99 (Feb 24, 2009)

I've done so many sit-ups in the past few days that my abs feel like they're on fire.......I think a large cheese grater/slicer might be a better way to keep the stomach flat. :unsure:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 24, 2009)

:wacko:Ugh! I woke up this morning kind of sore all over. Now I got a 102 fever. And it's still on its way up. And I'm on duty in 15 minutes.:wacko:


----------



## WarDance (Feb 24, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> :wacko:Ugh! I woke up this morning kind of sore all over. Now I got a 102 fever. And it's still on its way up. And I'm on duty in 15 minutes.:wacko:



You've got the death...I mean the flu.  I had it  few weeks ago and it was absolutely horrible!  I ended up going to the doctor and she thought I had pneumonia.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Feb 24, 2009)

*yep*

I am so completely bored out of my mind right now, on the down hill slope of a 48, nine calls the first half, and absolutely none now, and Im trying to change my avatar, and it keeps telling me "invalid picture",,,just annoyed. LOL.


----------



## WarDance (Feb 24, 2009)

Ms.Medic said:


> I am so completely bored out of my mind right now, on the down hill slope of a 48, nine calls the first half, and absolutely none now, and Im trying to change my avatar, and it keeps telling me "invalid picture",,,just annoyed. LOL.



Do you want to write the philosophy paper that I'm writing?  10 pages of Socrates.  I haven't focused long enough to write anything so there's still lots of work to be done!


----------



## Ms.Medic (Feb 25, 2009)

WarDance said:


> Do you want to write the philosophy paper that I'm writing?  10 pages of Socrates.  I haven't focused long enough to write anything so there's still lots of work to be done!



HAHA, I think I'll just remain bored.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Feb 25, 2009)

Is it sad that I just read all 54 pages and 1065 posts? I'm just that bored. I hate being sick!


----------



## Ms.Medic (Feb 25, 2009)

Is there anyone else from Texas on this thing ??? Just curious.


----------



## WarDance (Feb 25, 2009)

Ms.Medic said:


> Is there anyone else from Texas on this thing ??? Just curious.



No but lots of people from TX like to invade here during elk season.  Then they get lost in the woods.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Feb 25, 2009)

WarDance said:


> No but lots of people from TX like to invade here during elk season.  Then they get lost in the woods.



And to think they're not used to those "backwoods" yet ??? Geeze, they must not be bred and born in Texas. Us true Texans know exactly how to find our way through those deep backwoods without getting lost.


----------



## beta_medic88 (Feb 25, 2009)

How about anyone from Chicago? I can't be the only one here...


----------



## Jon (Feb 25, 2009)

I went out to a bar for a drink after class, and I found myself thinking back to something I remember reading by Rob the Bouncer.

I'm looking around the bar, at all these OBLITERATED people at midnight on a Tuesday, and I really wanted to know why none of them seemed to have jobs to worry about being at the next morning. And then I realized why I felt uncomfortable... I was barely intoxicated... and had no intention of getting more so, because I've got stuff to do in the morning. In fact, I wonder why I was even out at all.

Still - if those people don't need to be ready to work in the AM - how can they afford to go drinking?

And so long as I continue to act like a responsible adult... I will continue to be reminded of why I DON'T drink in bars.... although I have been known to occasionally work the door.


----------



## eric2068 (Feb 25, 2009)

We hit a raccoon last night.


----------



## NJN (Feb 27, 2009)

At the beginning of this week i wanted/needed a day off for mental health reasons, could also be called a sick day. So, i finally got my wish today, wake up with: no voice, extreme headache, upper airway congestion, dizziness upon standing. YAY ME.

This shows you that if you wish for something it will come in the worst way... EXCEPT IN EMS.

I have been riding Thursdays for one squad lately.. NADA.. I wish for a MVA... nothing, i get more generic and wish for a call, any call... nothing.. i get nothing. 

I could be on duty and be 20 miles away... still nothing would happen.
Being a white cloud sucks, but not as much as being a black cloud, i would prefer to be a light gray cloud that has a lightening strike every now and then.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm hungry.

And I'm tired.

And my eye itches.

And I have a clinical today. I hope I can do a lot better than I've been doing. No slip ups, no freezing up.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 28, 2009)

You know that day when you wake up and it hits you that you have to become a responsible adult?


Well I havn't hit that yet.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 28, 2009)

medic417 said:


> You know that day when you wake up and it hits you that you have to become a responsible adult?
> 
> 
> Well I havn't hit that yet.



What do you mean we have to become responsible adults!?!?!?


----------



## Sasha (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh no! I'm bleeding... and I don't know where from...


----------



## Scout (Feb 28, 2009)

Do you keep poking yourself and seening blood?



try your finger in that case.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 1, 2009)

I saw this sign today and figured no one would believe me if I didn't take a picture of it.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 1, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> I saw this sign today and figured no one would believe me if I didn't take a picture of it.



Where is that? Cause now I'm curious as to what that intersection looks like.


----------



## WarDance (Mar 1, 2009)

Hangovers are no fun.


----------



## enjoynz (Mar 1, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> I saw this sign today and figured no one would believe me if I didn't take a picture of it.



Nothing wrong with that... we do it every day here!
And of course staying left at all times!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 1, 2009)

katgrl2003 said:


> Where is that? Cause now I'm curious as to what that intersection looks like.



On Post, just north of the Pike.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL, people are funny.  Funny how someone new always pops up and seems to back a losing arguement.  Do they think no one will notice that their first post is on that topic and the words are almost identical to the person that got their feelings hurt by being told the truth?


----------



## Meursault (Mar 2, 2009)

medic417 said:


> LOL, people are funny.  Funny how someone new always pops up and seems to back a losing arguement.  Do they think no one will notice that their first post is on that topic and the words are almost identical to the person that got their feelings hurt by being told the truth?



*eyes his sock collection*
*gets out some cute felt noses and little buttons*
*starts an argument*

On a semi-related note, I'm putting together an unofficial forum FAQ that will hopefully relieve me of the temptation to scream about the search engine on a daily basis. 

Which dead horses need covering?


----------



## NJN (Mar 2, 2009)

Why dont you look at the real forum FAQ.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 2, 2009)

:wacko:h34r:





MrConspiracy said:


> *eyes his sock collection*
> *gets out some cute felt noses and little buttons*
> *starts an argument*
> 
> ...


----------



## Second (Mar 3, 2009)

Insomnia is great!! :wacko:


----------



## Sapphyre (Mar 3, 2009)

Second said:


> Insomnia is great!! :wacko:



Not really, it pretty much sucks....


----------



## Meursault (Mar 3, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> Why dont you look at the real forum FAQ.



I did. That explains how to use the forum software. It doesn't explain how to contribute to an intelligent and meaningful discussion that won't make me wish I could "stab people in the face over the Internet". (http://www.bash.org/?4281)


----------



## silver (Mar 3, 2009)

so anyone read fmylife.com?
yesterday had a great one


"Today, I was reported to my principal because someone caught me shooting up at the cafeteria lunch table and as a result I have been suspended from school. I am a diabetic, I was giving myself insulin before I ate crappy school food. FML"


----------



## phabib (Mar 3, 2009)

silver said:


> so anyone read fmylife.com?
> yesterday had a great one
> 
> 
> "Today, I was reported to my principal because someone caught me shooting up at the cafeteria lunch table and as a result I have been suspended from school. I am a diabetic, I was giving myself insulin before I ate crappy school food. FML"



Kid needs to take a drug test immediately, have his doctor sign a note saying he needed the insulin, then go back to that school and rip everyone involved a new one. That is ridiculous. They need to formally apologize.

Really hope it wasn't a teacher that couldn't tell the difference between someone shooting up and someone taking insulin.


----------



## imurphy (Mar 3, 2009)

*sniff* *sniff*

What's that i smell in the air. Oh, it's a lawsuit!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 3, 2009)

imurphy said:


> *sniff* *sniff*
> 
> What's that i smell in the air. Oh, it's a lawsuit!



 If I was a lawyer I'd be all over that!

Well, I just crawled out of bed for like the first time in a week. I think I had a flu or something. I haven't been that sick in years! I had a temp of 104.5 on wednesday. Ugh! I'm finally starting to feel some normal-ness return.


----------



## silver (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah I made it to 100 posts!!!



:birthday:


----------



## rescuepoppy (Mar 4, 2009)

4 more weeks until I get to hang up the mic and get back on the truck. I like dispatch but am missing be out on the streets.


----------



## rjz (Mar 4, 2009)

Fudgesicle!!!   YEAh!!!


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 4, 2009)

Sore throats SUCK!!!! (And so does coughing all the time.....) :angry:


----------



## fma08 (Mar 4, 2009)

Who would win in a fight, Coach Ditka... or god?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 5, 2009)

Boooooo.

Turbotax does not know how to do taxes, but sadly neither does Sasha! Curse you, IRS! Curse you! IF you would have just left the money in my checks we wouldn't be having this problem! God!


----------



## medic417 (Mar 5, 2009)

Supposedly if you work a 24 hour shift you get an additional tax break.  I need to talk to my accountant about that.


----------



## tydek07 (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh, I love tax season!! Waahoo :censored:


----------



## Sasha (Mar 5, 2009)

tydek07 said:


> Oh, I love tax season!! Waahoo :censored:



Booooo. Tax season is bad for your health. 

I'd like to go find whoever thought tax returns were a bright idea and kick them in the shin.


----------



## tydek07 (Mar 5, 2009)

I got put on a new shift 2 days ago 

Now I am working 1100-1900, with every Sunday off, Along with every other Wednesday and every other Saturday off.

I think I will like it.... I think...


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 5, 2009)

I've been cracking up over the local stores selling the deluxe tax software that includes the state tax forms... um.. our state doesn't have a state income tax.... you just paid $15 more for nothing!!!!!!


----------



## benkfd (Mar 5, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> I've been cracking up over the local stores selling the deluxe tax software that includes the state tax forms... um.. our state doesn't have a state income tax.... you just paid $15 more for nothing!!!!!!



  Just remember..... Those same people that paid that extra $15 bucks will be calling you later to ask for a ride to the hospital because they have the sniffles and don't have a car to go to the Dr.:wacko: LOL


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 5, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> I've been cracking up over the local stores selling the deluxe tax software that includes the state tax forms... um.. our state doesn't have a state income tax.... you just paid $15 more for nothing!!!!!!



Yeah, but you know our governor wants it...after all, she's got to find some way to pay for her "election win"


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Booooo. Tax season is bad for your health.
> 
> I'd like to go find whoever thought tax returns were a bright idea and kick them in the shin.



I'd like to kick them somewhere else!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 6, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Yeah, but you know our governor wants it...after all, she's got to find some way to pay for her "election win"



WOAH!! Don't even go there!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 6, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> WOAH!! Don't even go there!!


I meant the first one...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 6, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> I meant the first one...



Oh, well I s'pose that makes it alright!


----------



## medic417 (Mar 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Supposedly if you work a 24 hour shift you get an additional tax break.  I need to talk to my accountant about that.



Bad news does not apply and if your tax preparer is claiming it get ready for an audit.  Only way can claim it is if your regular job sends you to aid another area then you can claim so much per 24.  But being on a 24 at your job does not earn you this credit.  Also you can not claim mileage from home to your job even if traveling 1000 miles.


----------



## ChargerGirl (Mar 8, 2009)

bah. im in santa barbara for my great aunts 100th birthday.  anything fun to do here? so cold here!!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 8, 2009)

Why is it snowing...?  its march and it is snowing.  Just a week earlier it was in the 60's.  Crazy weather...  (For where I live).


----------



## exodus (Mar 8, 2009)

FireWA1 said:


> Why is it snowing...?  its march and it is snowing.  Just a week earlier it was in the 60's.  Crazy weather...  (For where I live).



It was in the high 70's today   I'm going out riding on the jet ski's next weekend hopefully... lol


----------



## reaper (Mar 8, 2009)

FireWA1 said:


> Why is it snowing...?  its march and it is snowing.  Just a week earlier it was in the 60's.  Crazy weather...  (For where I live).



Come to the south. We had 6" of heavy wet snow last weekend. It is 80 degrees this weekend. Gotta love Mother Nature!


----------



## Sapphyre (Mar 8, 2009)

Can someone explain exactly WHY we're turning off Daylight Savings Time in early march???  
/me needs a nap already


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 9, 2009)

Can someone explain why we mess with the clock at all any more? I mean it used to be useful, but now.............


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Mar 9, 2009)

But I like DST, except for the hour of sleep I lost.

Anybody want to come over and help paint my house in a few weeks?


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Mar 9, 2009)

UGH !!!!  blizzard warning for late tonight and tommorrow. 12 inches of snow and up to 45 mph winds, ought too make for a nice next couple of days. I think spring might get here sooner or later, getting ready to hunker down.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 9, 2009)

oldschoolmedic said:


> But I like DST, except for the hour of sleep I lost.
> 
> Anybody want to come over and help paint my house in a few weeks?



Only if I get to choose the color(s).

How does watermelon pink and neon green sound?


----------



## apagea99 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm suffering the effects of eating too many macadamia nuts. Did you know macadamia nuts are nature's laxative????? Yikes! They should really put a warning on the bag...........:unsure:


----------



## Sasha (Mar 9, 2009)

apagea99 said:


> I'm suffering the effects of eating too many macadamia nuts. Did you know macadamia nuts are nature's laxative????? Yikes! They should really put a warning on the bag...........:unsure:



So are apples and canola oil.


----------



## apagea99 (Mar 9, 2009)

Sasha said:


> So are apples and canola oil.



Yes, but neither does to me what these macadamias have done........I fear I'll never be the same lol


----------



## tydek07 (Mar 9, 2009)

Just heading off to work. Snow all day today, then the BIG snow starts tonight. We are going to get up to 20 inches... 20 INCHES!!!!!... before this storm passes through. And I work all week, gonna be fun


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 9, 2009)

*Oooohhhhhh!*

I just here at work and counting the days till my vacation......  OMG IS IT EVER GOING TO GET HERE??????  * composes self and hopes that Airway's partner is not running to hide........ :blush::blush:


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 9, 2009)

tydek07 said:


> Just heading off to work. Snow all day today, then the BIG snow starts tonight. We are going to get up to 20 inches... 20 INCHES!!!!!... before this storm passes through. And I work all week, gonna be fun



 No personal offense ...but better you than me. 

 It's been above freezing for a few days and the snow is melting. You can even see the ground in a few, (very few), places. I think spring is coming but I fear March isn't done with us yet.


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Between work and 12hr clinical shifts at the hosp. tonight is my 15th consecutive day working. I actually have tomorrow and Thurs off. A clinical on Wed and Fri then four days work. A day off, three clinicals, four days work etc. until Apr 20th. Then I get to do my truck time, more of the same.    

 I wonder if it will ever end.:wacko:


----------



## babygirl2882 (Mar 9, 2009)

FireWA1 said:


> Why is it snowing...?  its march and it is snowing.  Just a week earlier it was in the 60's.  Crazy weather...  (For where I live).



I know! I woke up to snow this morning! But now, sunny. I want warm weather back! I was ready for flip flops again


----------



## yogakat (Mar 9, 2009)

gee...here in florida it's over 80, bright and sunny...we're all wearing shorts and tank tops...i'll send warm thoughts...that's the closest that i ever want to get to snow...i don't even visit my relatives in PA in the winter


----------



## babygirl2882 (Mar 9, 2009)

Want to share? You go to 60's and we go to 50's?


----------



## yogakat (Mar 9, 2009)

tempting...but i have to have at least the 70s...and a sweater


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 9, 2009)

Just finished up packing.  We are off to Great Wolf Lodge in Cincinatti for a couple nights.


----------



## silver (Mar 9, 2009)

so Boston weather:
Saturday - mid/upper 60s sunny (woo beach weather)
Sunday - Upper 50s sunny (shorts maybe)
Today - Snow up to 4 inches in places, high in the low 30s

how fantastic! getting my hopes up and they shutting them down again.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 9, 2009)

Dont you just love global warming... (sadly things get "colder" before they get hotter  ).


----------



## fma08 (Mar 10, 2009)

silver said:


> so Boston weather:
> Saturday - mid/upper 60s sunny (woo beach weather)
> Sunday - Upper 50s sunny (shorts maybe)
> Today - Snow up to 4 inches in places, high in the low 30s
> ...



snow day today, in college even B)


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 10, 2009)

Saturday I was rototilling the garden in shirtsleeves. Today there's snow on the ground and its currently 29 degrees


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 10, 2009)

One below here tonight! ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just a few days ago it was in the 50s! Who ordered this weather for Washington?:wacko:


----------



## medic417 (Mar 10, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> One below here tonight! ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just a few days ago it was in the 50s! Who ordered this weather for Washington?:wacko:



Glad my gift finally arrived.  Your welcome.


----------



## F8watcher (Mar 10, 2009)

Our temp here this morning was -30C.  Edmonton was -33C with a windchill making it almost -50C


----------



## yogakat (Mar 10, 2009)

so sorry to all...it was in the low 80s today...i got a nice tan while i was outside


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 11, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> One below here tonight! ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just a few days ago it was in the 50s! Who ordered this weather for Washington?:wacko:





medic417 said:


> Glad my gift finally arrived.  Your welcome.



Now I know who to blame....

Yesterday, I was working outside in my shirt sleeves with the sun shining and snowing at the same time.  Then it turned to sleet, then rain, then blowing snow with whiteout conditions for about 10 minutes.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 11, 2009)

4 hours left!!!! All I have to do is pass the medical exam... My final and the state test and ill be a B!!!  (and it stopped snowing finally!)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 11, 2009)

F8watcher said:


> Our temp here this morning was -30C.  Edmonton was -33C with a windchill making it almost -50C



Ok, It aint tooooooooooooo bad here, it's only -10 at my place this morning.

Blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sasha (Mar 11, 2009)

Exactly ONE WEEK FROM TODAY I take my final, and my state practical.

Sweet lord jesus! So nervous!


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 11, 2009)

So, today I lost my day job! I could have stayed, but the downturn in the construction industry meant I'd be staying without benefits and working only 16 hours a week. So, I'm joining the ranks of the unemployed! 

Anyone want to start a pool on how long it takes me to find another one????  LOL.  You know, it scares me a little that I'm taking this as good news.... hmmmmmm......


----------



## Meursault (Mar 11, 2009)

F8watcher said:


> Our temp here this morning was -30C.  Edmonton was -33C with a windchill making it almost -50C



You win. 

We haven't gotten below -20 C here, with windchill. 
Of course, in the past four days, it's gone from 60 F and sunny to snowing to ~50 F and humid to raining. New England weather is nothing if not entertaining.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 11, 2009)

Ugh! All these cold sounding temps are making me cold for you!


----------



## Fredoman (Mar 11, 2009)

The fight is won or lost far away from witnesses - behind the lines, in the gym, and out there on the road, long before I dance under those lights.- Muhammad Ali


To fight and conquer in all your battles is not supreme excellence; supreme excellence consists in breaking the enemy's resistance without fighting.
-Sun Tzu, the Art of War


Too often we underestimate the power of a touch, a smile, a kind word, a listening ear, an honest compliment, or the smallest act of caring, all of which have the potential to turn a life around. - Leo Buscaglia






A few words of encouragement I have kept over the years.....


----------



## benkfd (Mar 12, 2009)

*Flooding*

Where's Noah when you need him?! Over the last 2 days we've had about 3-4" of rain.  Lots of local flooding going on. Then we've had a LOT of high winds which did start to dry it out again. Then you have those intelligent people who think that because they drive a large SUV that they can drive through the water that's about 8" deep across the road!!!!!!! DUHHHH!!!!:wacko:


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Exactly ONE WEEK FROM TODAY I take my final, and my state practical.
> 
> Sweet lord jesus! So nervous!



good luck. i'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## Sapphyre (Mar 12, 2009)

My birthday is a month from today.  I'm actually off that day without having to take it off.  I need to decide on something to do.  Any thoughts?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't know if this is a delicate question, but what happened to Kev D? 

I mean, what was the final straw that broke the (forum) camel's back?


----------



## KempoEMT (Mar 12, 2009)

n7lxi said:


> I don't know if this is a delicate question, but what happened to Kev D?
> 
> I mean, what was the final straw that broke the (forum) camel's back?



PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT PROTECTS AND SERVES NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wacko::deadhorse:


----------



## KempoEMT (Mar 12, 2009)

I decided today, that Septic Shock is a terrible way to go, after reading about it in my chapters for my Sunday class.


----------



## benkfd (Mar 12, 2009)

KempoEMT said:


> I decided today, that Septic Shock is a terrible way to go, after reading about it in my chapters for my Sunday class.



Yea, it's got to be one of the most aweful ways to go isn't it?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 12, 2009)

n7lxi said:


> I don't know if this is a delicate question, but what happened to Kev D?
> 
> I mean, what was the final straw that broke the (forum) camel's back?



If you can reach him, you can ask him.  We will NOT discuss what happened here.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 12, 2009)

KempoEMT said:


> :deadhorse:



I'm calling PETA.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry.  I was just curious. I won't say another thing 'bout it.


----------



## flhtci01 (Mar 13, 2009)

KempoEMT said:


> :deadhorse:



How did you know I liked my filly mignon tenderized?


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 13, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I'm calling PETA.



PETA? People Eating Tasty Animals???


----------



## Sasha (Mar 13, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> PETA? People Eating Tasty Animals???



So says the vegetarian!


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 13, 2009)

Sasha said:


> So says the vegetarian!



ROFL.... I have no problem with others eating meat.. I just think it tastes nasty.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 13, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> ROFL.... I have no problem with others eating meat.. I just think it tastes nasty.



Oh I know, I've read that before! It was just kinda funny 

I don't like the taste of MOST meat. Fish, cow, pig, etc... Yucky stuff! (Unless it's in the form of a cheeseburger, than it is permissiable) Chicken? Yummy stuff!

And I think the moo cows are cute :]


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 13, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Oh I know, I've read that before! It was just kinda funny
> 
> I don't like the taste of MOST meat. *Fish*, cow, pig, etc... Yucky stuff! (Unless it's in the form of a cheeseburger, than it is permissiable) Chicken? Yummy stuff!
> 
> And I think the moo cows are cute :]



Good thing you don't live in the Pacific North West... that would be considered treason!!!


----------



## norcalpremt (Mar 13, 2009)

New TV time!! Its been 15 years coming now.. but time to move up to a better tv for the rare occasions that im actually home to watch it


----------



## WarDance (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm running in the Gate River Run tomorrow in Jacksonville.  Any Jax medics on here?  If so look for me passed put on Hart bridge!  Let's hope that doesn't happen since this is just a 15k and I'm doing a 1/2 marathon next weekend!


----------



## Sasha (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh no! The lady at Hibachi Express gave me diet coke! Yuck yuck yuck! The unsugary badness!


----------



## WarDance (Mar 14, 2009)

Hart bridge almost broke my heart today but I defeated it!  1:24 was my time for the 9.3 miler.  Now on to 13.1 next weekend!


----------



## itku2er (Mar 14, 2009)

in a grocho marx voice.... He is either dead or my watch stopped


----------



## tydek07 (Mar 14, 2009)

Oof, finally have 2 days off.  Those 8 days of work got loooong.


----------



## tydek07 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Oh I know, I've read that before! It was just kinda funny
> 
> I don't like the taste of MOST meat. Fish, cow, pig, etc... Yucky stuff! (Unless it's in the form of a cheeseburger, than it is permissiable) Chicken? Yummy stuff!
> 
> And I think the moo cows are cute :]



moo cows.... cute... ??? Cows look funny, but taste AWSOME, exp. in the form of steak


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 14, 2009)

SPRING BREAK!!!!!! couldn't come soon enough


----------



## WarDance (Mar 14, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> SPRING BREAK!!!!!! couldn't come soon enough



Mine is OVER!  I'm writing an 8 page paper right now.  Shoot me someone!  Please!


----------



## Sasha (Mar 14, 2009)

tydek07 said:


> moo cows.... cute... ??? Cows look funny, but taste AWSOME, exp. in the form of steak



Moo cows are too cute to eat! And their mournful moo is heart breaking!


----------



## Sasha (Mar 15, 2009)

Okay, so today I was getting water for the piggies and I spilt a little of the water on the floor, and slipped and fell on said water. Not only did I fall but the rest of the water in the bowl got splashed up in my face and all over the floor.

Got up, thought I was okay, nothing hurt. But 12 hours later, man my neck is killing me!!


----------



## Sapphyre (Mar 15, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Got up, thought I was okay, nothing hurt. But 12 hours later, man my neck is killing me!!



Quick!!!!  Call 911 before you end up paralyzed


----------



## Sasha (Mar 15, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Quick!!!!  Call 911 before you end up paralyzed



Oh no! But but.. how can I call 911 and hold C-Spine percautions on myself at the same time!?!?! If I let go to use the phone, can I sue myself?

( Uhhh.. I'm typing with my feet... so I'm still holding C-Spine.  )


----------



## Sapphyre (Mar 15, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Oh no! But but.. how can I call 911 and hold C-Spine percautions on myself at the same time!?!?! If I let go to use the phone, can I sue myself?
> 
> ( Uhhh.. I'm typing with my feet... so I'm still holding C-Spine.  )



You mean you don't have a speaker phone you can dial with your feet????


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 16, 2009)

No way! No :censored: way!!

This guy I was going to buy a truck from just sold it out from under me!! Never mind that I've been looking for about a year for approx. this model truck for a price that I can afford and that still looks somewhat good and has a desiel for the power to haul my animals, hay, firewood, etc. I finally find it yesterday on Craigslist. So I call the guy and set up an appointment to look at it, drive 80 mile to go see it and then after I get there, he tells me he just sold it like an hour ago. Then he has the audicity to tell me that it was someone else who was going to look at it tomarrow and they just decided to drop in early and look at it.

I know he didn't do anything against the law, but maybe at the least a phone call?!?!?!? ARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!

Well another year and another rig may come up.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Moo cows are too cute to eat! And their mournful moo is heart breaking!



Like these? These are two of my three cows, I can't find any pics of the other one on my computer now.

This is Clover (I know, We name our cows). She is a milking cow, full-bred Jersey.
Letting out one of those "mournful moos"






This is Nellie. She is a a Milking Shorthorn, Brown Swiss and Angus cross. She is an "investment" I'm going to rais her and the get her bred to raise babys to sell.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 16, 2009)

well I tried to make them smaller, but I can't figger out how. sorry:unsure:


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 16, 2009)

Jersey's are my favorite cow. Guernseys are a close second. When they breed the mini versions of these and the price becomes reasonable.. .I'm sooo getting one. 

In the meantime, I just have the doggers, the kitties and the chickies. And thank god for spring.. I'm getting eggs again!!! The slackers were on strike all winter!


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2009)

> She is a milking cow, full-bred Jersey. Letting out one of those "mournful moos"



Can you not see the sorrow in her eyes? The longing to be more than a cheeseburger? The pleading to be given the chance to be somebody, not be somebody's steak!


----------



## WarDance (Mar 16, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Can you not see the sorrow in her eyes? The longing to be more than a cheeseburger? The pleading to be given the chance to be somebody, not be somebody's steak!



I guess someone forgot to tell her that she's a jersey so she's safe!  She just needs to keep making milk!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 16, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> Jersey's are my favorite cow. Guernseys are a close second. When they breed the mini versions of these and the price becomes reasonable.. .I'm sooo getting one.
> 
> In the meantime, I just have the doggers, the kitties and the chickies. And thank god for spring.. I'm getting eggs again!!! The slackers were on strike all winter!



I have always wanted chickens... but my mom would never let me have any.  Not even sure if they are allowed in my little bit of washington... hummm...... <_<


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2009)

WarDance said:


> I guess someone forgot to tell her that she's a jersey so she's safe!  She just needs to keep making milk!



What's the difference?


----------



## medic417 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sasha said:


> What's the difference?



Quites making milk she gets butchered.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Quites making milk she gets butchered.



Poor baby!!! She moo's, she moo's for the sadness milkopause brings her!


----------



## medic417 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Poor baby!!! She moo's, she moo's for the sadness milkopause brings her!



And worse because she will be old and tough, most likely will become dogfood rather than steak or cheeseburger.


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 16, 2009)

medic417 said:


> And worse because she will be old and tough, most likely will become dogfood rather than steak or cheeseburger.



Around here that's called a hamburger cow.


----------



## dslprod (Mar 17, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> Around here that's called a hamburger cow.



this reminds of a funny pick up line " If you were a hamburher you'd be McBeautiful" Lol gets me everytime haha


----------



## NJN (Mar 18, 2009)

I have nothing to do till 1800 Thursday.... any suggestions?


----------



## imurphy (Mar 18, 2009)

To Sleep? Perchance to dream?


----------



## benkfd (Mar 18, 2009)

imurphy said:


> To Sleep? Perchance to dream?



Sleep? What's that? LOL We don't need no stinking sleep!


----------



## NJN (Mar 18, 2009)

imurphy said:


> To Sleep? Perchance to dream?



i have 95% of next week to sleep, tomorrow i want to do something.


----------



## fma08 (Mar 18, 2009)

I gotta say, NYC... Not as bad as I was lead to believe (being from podunk mid west).


----------



## WarDance (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm running in the Canyonlands 1/2 Marathon Saturday!  I leave tomorrow.  It's my first 1/2 but I'm still setting a time goal.....ANYTHING under 2 hours!  Bring on 13.1 miles!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 20, 2009)

^
My word! You are crazy!!! I hate it if I have to run more than like 3 or 4 miles!!

Well, good luck anyhow!


----------



## silver (Mar 20, 2009)

WarDance said:


> I'm running in the Canyonlands 1/2 Marathon Saturday!  I leave tomorrow.  It's my first 1/2 but I'm still setting a time goal.....ANYTHING under 2 hours!  Bring on 13.1 miles!



come run the boston marathon next year. I'll be there cheering you on, Ill be in the area that smells like booze and has thousands of sleepless college students.


----------



## silver (Mar 22, 2009)

Um post count inflation much?


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 22, 2009)

This is a long thread.


----------



## WarDance (Mar 22, 2009)

I finished the race but I felt like I was going to die for the last 3 miles!  I guess I looked as bad at the finish because every EMT or medic kept asking if I needed help or if I was going to be ok!  I ended up finishing in 2:08.29.  
Moab EMS did a great job at all of the aid stations and at the end of the race, if any of you guys are on here!


----------



## medic417 (Mar 22, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> This is a long thread.



Yes it is but it seems pages shorter now that somebody's posts magically disappeared.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 22, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Yes it is but it seems pages shorter now that somebody's posts magically disappeared.



Just a word of advice to all of you who log in from work/public computers....

*LOG OFF when you leave the computer, as you will be held responsible for what your coworkers do under your account.*


----------



## fma08 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well it's been nice knowing everyone. Apparently Fargo is going to be under water by the end of the week..:glare:


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 22, 2009)

The new EMS Mascot!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 23, 2009)

I want that cat as my pet...

I should go to bed.. I have my final practical test tomorrow before my state written test.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 23, 2009)

FireWA1 said:


> I want that cat as my pet...
> 
> I should go to bed.. I have my final practical test tomorrow before my state written test.



I know the feeling... I'm studying Neuro for my final tomorrow...


----------



## medicdan (Mar 23, 2009)

I spent sat night running 8 calls in 7 hours, then taught/TAed/tested students out for 12 hours, then went out to dinner with a professor. 
By the end of yesterday, I was exhausted, and slept last night for 14 hours. Wow.


----------



## fma08 (Mar 23, 2009)

How high's the water mama? Five feet high and risin. How high's the water papa? Five feet high and risin. Well the rails are washed out north of town, we gotta head for higher ground, we can't come back till the water's down, five feet high and risin ^_^


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Mar 23, 2009)

fma08,
Keep your water up north I don't want to see anymore coming south from you I have enough.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 23, 2009)

Blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....................I can't stand psycology!:glare: 

Whoever sat around and figgered all that abstract stuff out needs to be buried up to their waist in sand, have their hands tied behind them, and have rotten tomatos thrown at them.


----------



## fma08 (Mar 23, 2009)

NESDMEDIC said:


> fma08,
> Keep your water up north I don't want to see anymore coming south from you I have enough.



Just hope you're not along the Red...


----------



## WarDance (Mar 23, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....................I can't stand psycology!:glare:
> 
> Whoever sat around and figgered all that abstract stuff out needs to be buried up to their waist in sand, have their hands tied behind them, and have rotten tomatos thrown at them.



Do you mean psychology?  If so that's what I'm majoring in!  If I wasn't going to be a doc I might one day be one of those people who figured out that abstract stuff!


----------



## MassEMT (Mar 24, 2009)

Juat had a BLS Unit calls for Medics for low o2 sat (79% on r/a) and respirations

They currently have her on 3 LPM on a cannula........


----------



## Sasha (Mar 24, 2009)

MassEMT said:


> Juat had a BLS Unit calls for Medics for low o2 sat (79% on r/a) and respirations
> 
> They currently have her on 3 LPM on a cannula........



Perhaps that's all she would take? A lot of people who are having trouble breathing don't like the mask, they feel it too confining and suffocating even though it's there to help them. Maybe she wouldn't allow for anything more than 3. Have you had a NC on? It blows the HECK outta your nostrils, and since I've never heard of an ambulance having humidified O2, it'll dry the heck outta their noses too.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I've never heard of an ambulance having humidified O2, it'll dry the heck outta their noses too.



You mean your ambulances do not carry those?  I actually thought it was the standard.  Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 24, 2009)

medic417 said:


> You mean your ambulances do not carry those?  I actually thought it was the standard.  Learn something new everyday.



Nope! I was acutally visiting my grandmother in the hospital the first time I ever saw humidified O2, and I had already gotten my EMT-Cert!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 24, 2009)

WarDance said:


> Do you mean psychology?  If so that's what I'm majoring in!  If I wasn't going to be a doc I might one day be one of those people who figured out that abstract stuff!



Well, however the heck you spell it! That's the stuff.<_<


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes! Aced my ACLS final exam. Tomorrow I have my ACLS Megacode, final tested scenario for Cardiac, and my first tested Statics station for class


----------



## fma08 (Mar 24, 2009)

PAPA, I like it when you call me big PAPA. (That's how I remember the VF/Pulseless VT algorithm.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 24, 2009)

fma08 said:


> PAPA, I like it when you call me big PAPA. (That's how I remember the VF/Pulseless VT algorithm.



Please explain that one, I'm confused


----------



## fma08 (Mar 25, 2009)

PAPA= Pressor, Anti-arrhythmic, Pressor, Anti-arrhythmic B)


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 25, 2009)

i made a 94 on my A&P2 lab midterm, HOORAY!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 25, 2009)

Passed ACLS Megacode and Tested Cardiac scenario today! Had to put off Statics till monday. 

Next hurdle is Cardiac written final on Monday, GI/GU written final on Tues, 2x statics tests on Monday, and the Dynamic test on Tuesday. I can't wait for Weds, it's our last day before internship


----------



## flhtci01 (Mar 26, 2009)

Was suppose to get off at 1900 yesterday, thought I had it made at 1830.  Just finished turning over a IFT, 1 3/4 drive back to quarters, finish the PCR and out the door.  WRONG! Didn't make it back to quarters, got another IFT 2 hours in the opposite direction. :sad: It's now 0200 and I am headed to bed. -_-


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Mar 29, 2009)

Dang another blizzard watch for tonight through Tuesday. 9 inches of snow or more with 40 mph winds. Certainly hope that a couple hours north of me aren't included in this they have enough to contend with, with the flooding going on.


----------



## WarDance (Mar 29, 2009)

Monday's forecast:
"Wind chills may approach -15F."

I can't wait!  Especially because only one jacket of mine will fit over the exceedingly large cast on my arm!  That jacket also happens to be a really crappy north face fleece!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 29, 2009)

ugh studying is really geting old


----------



## WarDance (Mar 29, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> ugh studying is really geting old



Want to write my 8-12 page paper on Odyssey instead?  I will study for you!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 30, 2009)

WarDance said:


> Want to write my 8-12 page paper on Odyssey instead?  I will study for you!



No thanks, had to do one of those for AP English in HS... one was more than enough.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 30, 2009)

WarDance said:


> Want to write my 8-12 page paper on Odyssey instead?  I will study for you!



I hate page requirements. I'd much rather word requirements. It's so easy to pad the word count. "It is" "Can not" "Will not." instead of "It's" "Can't" and "Won't"


----------



## apagea99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Grrr......I stopped drinking coffee again. I figure I have to do it anyway before I go to boot camp, but it's making me nuts to not have my caffeine! I'm a sad panda.


----------



## medicdan (Mar 30, 2009)

I have needed coffee and coke in enormous quantities over the past few days. 5-7 hours sleep in 72 hours. I am not a perky guy right now.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 30, 2009)

Passed Cardiac final!


----------



## imurphy (Mar 30, 2009)

Go to CVS. Caffine suppliments! Got me through many a long shift!


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 30, 2009)

imurphy said:


> Go to CVS. Caffine suppliments! Got me through many a long shift!



ICK!!!  Those things make me sick!  Now, off to take a nap...


----------



## Sasha (Mar 30, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> ICK!!!  Those things make me sick!  Now, off to take a nap...



Too sick to sleep? I think that's the way they're supposed to work.


----------



## WarDance (Mar 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I hate page requirements. I'd much rather word requirements. It's so easy to pad the word count. "It is" "Can not" "Will not." instead of "It's" "Can't" and "Won't"



It's even worse when you come from a background that encouraged you to be brief but to the point with writing.  I can say ALOT in 4 pages that might take someone else 8.  

Last night I had to do some manipulations so my paper would be long enough because I was starting to repeat myself!

Speaking of caffeine I just realized that my job for the summer puts the kids on a sugar free, caffeine free diet.  I hope the instructors don't have to follow that or I will be one mean person all the time!  Coffee keeps me happy!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 31, 2009)

I love the Rightous Brothers.


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 1, 2009)

I GOT A NEW CAR!!!!!


:::coughs:::  hem, hem, sorry about that.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 1, 2009)

Well hell I want a new car!!  ** Airwaygoddess is whining.........


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 1, 2009)

Awwww, poor Anna.  If it makes you feel better, it's only new to me.  Is a 2005.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 1, 2009)

I need a new car  My car died yesterday... 

But... as of yesterday, I'm done with first semester classroom work and it's time for internship!!!


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 1, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I need a new car  My car died yesterday...



That's what happened to mine, saturday.  Repairs were more than it was worth.

Congrats on making it to internship.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 1, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> That's what happened to mine, saturday.  Repairs were more than it was worth.
> 
> Congrats on making it to internship.



Thank you  And yea, it looks like repairs will be more expensive than it's worth.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 1, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Awwww, poor Anna.  If it makes you feel better, it's only new to me.  Is a 2005.



I got a new one too! (Course I'm in the same situation. Its only new to me.) Who can afford a "new" new car these days?:wacko:


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 2, 2009)

hey in my book that would be new to me!!!!  ** still whining though.....


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 2, 2009)

Yep, too much to fix. Time to start looking for a cheap car... although I found another el Camino for a decent price  Or a Jeep body and frame taht just needs an engine, which my El Camino still has a good 350V8


----------



## WarDance (Apr 2, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Yep, too much to fix. Time to start looking for a cheap car... although I found another el Camino for a decent price  Or a Jeep body and frame taht just needs an engine, which my El Camino still has a good 350V8



I guess I shouldn't be complaining about getting my car serviced and the breaks fixed!  

Good luck on the car search.......


----------



## NJN (Apr 2, 2009)

It only took me 24 hours to become addicted to my new Blackberry Bold.


----------



## fma08 (Apr 2, 2009)

I love it when proposed schedules for majors have entire semesters of classes that do not directly pertain to the major... Cultural Diversity electives for a microbiology major... seriously???


----------



## FTRPO (Apr 3, 2009)

That seems to be the case with everyones degree. The pther sucky part about college, besides everything else.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 3, 2009)

fma08 said:


> I love it when proposed schedules for majors have entire semesters of classes that do not directly pertain to the major... Cultural Diversity electives for a microbiology major... seriously???



How about Art Appreciation for a Fire Science degree?

I agree that Cultural Diversity applies less to microbiology though!


----------



## fma08 (Apr 3, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> *How about Art Appreciation for a Fire Science degree?*
> 
> I agree that Cultural Diversity applies less to microbiology though!



That's just so when the rich people's mansion starts on fire, you are familiar with what to save.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 3, 2009)

fma08 said:


> That's just so when the rich people's mansion starts on fire, you are familiar with what to save.



Orrrrr...


what to sneak under your coat.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 3, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> How about Art Appreciation for a Fire Science degree?
> 
> I agree that Cultural Diversity applies less to microbiology though!



HEY! Wee beasties have culture too! 

Today I taught a CE on diabetes. The team that lost Diabetes Jeopardy got to eat a tube of delicious cherry-flavored Insta-Glucose. One of them threw up a little. It was highly amusing.


----------



## fma08 (Apr 3, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> HEY! Wee beasties have culture too!
> 
> Today I taught a CE on diabetes. The team that lost Diabetes Jeopardy got to eat a tube of delicious cherry-flavored Insta-Glucose. One of them threw up a little. It was highly amusing.



I prefer lemon flavored myself


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 3, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> HEY! Wee beasties have culture too!
> 
> Today I taught a CE on diabetes. The team that lost Diabetes Jeopardy got to eat a tube of delicious cherry-flavored Insta-Glucose. One of them threw up a little. It was highly amusing.


I'm always amazed at how medicine can make sugar taste so bad


----------



## WarDance (Apr 3, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'm always amazed at how medicine can make sugar taste so bad



When I eat energy gels I always imagine I'm eating glucose.  For some reason it never sits well with me even though they do come in fun flavors like mocha.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 3, 2009)

fma08 said:


> That's just so when the rich people's mansion starts on fire, you are familiar with what to save.



I just _knew_ there was a good reason!


----------



## Sasha (Apr 3, 2009)

Yaaaaaaaaaaay. I got the job!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 3, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaay. I got the job!



Congrats! Where?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 3, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Congrats! Where?



ER tech at a hospital. Woohoo. I really wanted it, too!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, way to go!

(I been trying to post an animated smiley I found online, but I can't figure it out. *sigh*)


----------



## fmrpddisp (Apr 3, 2009)

Sasha said:


> ER tech at a hospital. Woohoo. I really wanted it, too!



Congrats on the new job! In 51 days I am eligible to switch positions within the company I work for and that is the ideal job... that or a unit clerk.


----------



## fma08 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaay. I got the job!



w00t!!

ten characters


----------



## imurphy (Apr 4, 2009)

My last 24. Posted from 6am. 3 LD IFT calls, back to back from around 12. Didn't get back to station till 0200. It sucked. Hard.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Apr 5, 2009)

I just made my 3rd flight call in a week,,, 12 y/o burn patient @180lbs, about 30% 2nd degree. Gave this kid 10 versed, 10 morphine, and 100 fentanyl. Thought for sure we'd just rsi'd the kiddo, but it didnt even come close to touching him or his damn pain. Kid was fully alert and was still in extreme pain. What in the world !!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 5, 2009)

I've transported flight crews to hospitals from the airport with burn patients, and they have more narcs on board than almost any other patient I've ever seen, and it never seems like enough


----------



## Ms.Medic (Apr 5, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I've transported flight crews to hospitals from the airport with burn patients



ummm, Im confused. Will you clarify ? Transported flight crews to hospital ?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 5, 2009)

Ms.Medic said:


> ummm, Im confused. Will you clarify ? Transported flight crews to hospital ?



Fixed wing transfers. They land at the airport and we play taxi to get them to one of the core facilities. Or a rotor-wing touches down at the airport because the facility they are going to does not have a heli-pad.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Apr 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> ER tech at a hospital. Woohoo. I really wanted it, too!



Thats awesome girlie,,,,,congradulations !!!


----------



## fma08 (Apr 6, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Fixed wing transfers. They land at the airport and we play taxi to get them to one of the core facilities. Or a rotor-wing touches down at the airport because the facility they are going to does not have a heli-pad.



We had a flight crew attempt to dump an active MI pt. on us when we were playing taxi for them... <_<


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 6, 2009)

fma08 said:


> We had a flight crew attempt to dump an active MI pt. on us when we were playing taxi for them... <_<



Most of the time we were the BLS transfer truck that went to pick up the flights, so that wasn't an option for them. I have seen one of our CCTs get care of patient handed over to him though.


----------



## fma08 (Apr 6, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Most of the time we were the BLS transfer truck that went to pick up the flights, so that wasn't an option for them. I have seen one of our CCTs get care of patient handed over to him though.



The rumor is that the BLS truck they were trying out here was just assimilated into another ALS rig, so they're all ALS again... no "Critical Care Units" though...


----------



## imurphy (Apr 11, 2009)

Watching Top Gear. They made floatable cars... Can ambulances float?

Try yours and get back to me!


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 11, 2009)

imurphy said:


> Watching Top Gear.



That show is hilarious. I know that half of the humor is completely missed by my American mind, but I still find it highly amusing.


----------



## imurphy (Apr 11, 2009)

Those who don't know what we're talkign about....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZJ7thnYqLk


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm a fricken white cloud  Two 24 hours shifts and a total of 6 calls... And none of them really critical. One cool MOI though, flipped squad car.


----------



## benkfd (Apr 11, 2009)

imurphy said:


> Watching Top Gear. They made floatable cars... Can ambulances float?
> 
> Try yours and get back to me!


I don't know about ours.  We stopped before going into the water when the FD first responders (who were pulling a boat by the way) flooded the truck with water up to the windows!:wacko:


----------



## tydek07 (Apr 12, 2009)

fma08 said:


> The rumor is that the BLS truck they were trying out here was just assimilated into another ALS rig, so they're all ALS again... no "Critical Care Units" though...



Yup, back to 100% ALS  I did not think the BLS would last long... did not even make it a year.


----------



## RDUNNE (Apr 13, 2009)

THIS IS A SEVERE LLAMA WATCH! EVERYONE LOOK OUT FOR EVIL LLAMAS RUNNING AMOK! WE HAVE REASON TO BELIEVE THEY ARE WORKING WITH THE EAA (Evil Aardvark Association)! THIS IS NOT A DRILL!.....lol sry, friend shouted that in class, thought it was funny.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 13, 2009)

RDUNNE said:


> THIS IS A SEVERE LLAMA WATCH! EVERYONE LOOK OUT FOR EVIL LLAMAS RUNNING AMOK! WE HAVE REASON TO BELIEVE THEY ARE WORKING WITH THE EAA (Evil Aardvark Association)! THIS IS NOT A DRILL!.....lol sry, friend shouted that in class, thought it was funny.



Sasha you are going to be in big trouble once I get home! You left the gate open didn't you?!


----------



## RDUNNE (Apr 13, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> Sasha you are going to be in big trouble once I get home! You left the gate open didn't you?!



Thought you and sasha had alpacas? lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 13, 2009)

Holy cow! I've had three DOAs in my last four calls! Two Suicides and one roll-over. (The roll-over was nasty:wacko


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 19, 2009)

HOORAY!!! this a&p2 business if finally making sense.


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 19, 2009)

RDUNNE said:


> THIS IS A SEVERE LLAMA WATCH! EVERYONE LOOK OUT FOR EVIL LLAMAS RUNNING AMOK! WE HAVE REASON TO BELIEVE THEY ARE WORKING WITH THE EAA (Evil Aardvark Association)! THIS IS NOT A DRILL!.....lol sry, friend shouted that in class, thought it was funny.



someone was watching the credits for Monty Python's Search for the Holy Grail


----------



## fma08 (Apr 19, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> someone was watching the credits for Monty Python's Search for the Holy Grail



Don't worry, the sackers of the sackers, have also been sacked


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, I thought this thing was dead for sure!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 20, 2009)

Been here since 0900 and only had 1 call... I want something to do! I'm here till 0900 tomorrow


----------



## Second (Apr 20, 2009)

cookies and milk


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 20, 2009)

Second said:


> cookies and milk



Oh man! Now I have to go find some! What kind of cookies? Chocolate chip I hope.


----------



## JBK617 (Apr 20, 2009)

sitting here reading directionless threads


----------



## fma08 (Apr 20, 2009)

Albert King and Gary Moore playing Stormy Monday... amazing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6V48_CvbHP8


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm posting here because if I quit posting I will have no excuse for not getting the last of my root crops planted in the veggie garden today. The sun is shining so I can't blame the weather, the moon is right, the seed is right here.. day-um.. I think I've officially run out of excuses!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 20, 2009)

Dang! My roto-tiller will not start!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wacko: Now I have to drag it into the shop and start tearing at it till I find out what is wrong. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! And on the nicest day we've had in the past 6 months.:glare:

Have fun planting Bossy!


----------



## Outbac1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Finally!! I've finished my hospital clinicals. Only 42 truck shifts to go. The daylight is getting a little brighter at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 21, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Dang! My roto-tiller will not start!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wacko: Now I have to drag it into the shop and start tearing at it till I find out what is wrong. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! And on the nicest day we've had in the past 6 months.:glare:
> 
> Have fun planting Bossy!



If the rototiller is a Sears model, don't waste your time. Just chuck it.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 21, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> If the rototiller is a Sears model, don't waste your time. Just chuck it.



I dunno what it is. It is old and green and dont run at the moment. Well I runs for about 5 mins then dies and backfires and won't start for like 30-45 mins.


----------



## RDUNNE (Apr 26, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> someone was watching the credits for Monty Python's Search for the Holy Grail



actually, strangely enough i've never seen that. but if thats in the credits its now on my list


----------



## Vicious (Apr 26, 2009)

I am looking at my wristwatch and the clock on my laptop. The time difference is five minutes apart... interesting.


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 26, 2009)

Vicious said:


> I am looking at my wristwatch and the clock on my laptop. The time difference is five minutes apart... interesting.



Sounds like your watch is wrong.

/me makes a mental note to make sure her watch syncs again sometime this week.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 26, 2009)

Ah ha! Rototiller works again! It has this funny two stage fuel tank and the diaphragm on the fuel pump had a crack in it. so as soon as the small upper tank runs dry, it quits. New diaphragm=no more problem!


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 28, 2009)

my head hurts from trying to do some last minute studying for my a&p2 lab final today.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 28, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> my head hurts from trying to do some last minute studying for my a&p2 lab final today.



I am going to give you some oxygen, but first I need to put this mask on you. The oxygen will help with your headache. Now just relax and take some deep breaths for me, ok? How bad is your headache? On a scale of one to ten.................................


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 28, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I am going to give you some oxygen, but first I need to put this mask on you. The oxygen will help with your headache. Now just relax and take some deep breaths for me, ok? How bad is your headache? On a scale of one to ten.................................



its a 35. lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 28, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> its a 35. lol



MCH this is 806, we're currently about five out with a (insert age here) female pt c/o a 35 over 10 headache since around the time she finished a&p2 earlier today, her vitals currently are.....................


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 28, 2009)

This is my 101st post on EMTLife. That is all.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 28, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> This is my 101st post on EMTLife. That is all.



Wooohooo paaaarty


----------



## fma08 (Apr 28, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> MCH this is 806, we're currently about five out with a (insert age here) female pt c/o a 35 over 10 headache since around the time she finished a&p2 earlier today, her vitals currently are.....................



Don't we give activated charcoal for that??


ps. I miss this commercial, this guy is my idol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU2yt6wOoK0


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 29, 2009)

fma08 said:


> Don't we give activated charcoal for that??



Yes, but in this case I think it would work better in the ears.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 1, 2009)

Wooooooooo Hoooooooooooooo!!!!! That is post #500 for me!!!!!!!:beerchug:

Sorry, I had to say it. Ok........*sigh*..............I feel better now.


----------



## Sasha (May 1, 2009)

I'm craving french toast.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 1, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I'm craving french toast.



D'you HAVE to say that?

btw, how are you posting without being online? Your little green circle is not green, but your posts keep coming up.:unsure:


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 1, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> D'you HAVE to say that?
> 
> btw, how are you posting without being online? Your little green circle is not green, but your posts keep coming up.:unsure:



She's in invisible mode...

User CP - Edit Options - Use invisible mode.

Doesn't work if you're in the chat room, and you can't hide from the staff.


----------



## Sasha (May 1, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> She's in invisible mode...
> 
> User CP - Edit Options - Use invisible mode.
> 
> Doesn't work if you're in the chat room, and you can't hide from the staff.



You just ruined all the fun I could have had with that.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 1, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> She's in invisible mode...
> 
> User CP - Edit Options - Use invisible mode.
> 
> Doesn't work if you're in the chat room, and you can't hide from the staff.



I didn't think you could hide form you guys! I swear you all know what we're thinking sometimes!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 1, 2009)

Sasha said:


> You just ruined all the fun I could have had with that.



So solly!

Didn't mean too.:blush:

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze forgive me?

^_^


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 1, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> She's in invisible mode...
> 
> User CP - Edit Options - Use invisible mode.
> 
> Doesn't work if you're in the chat room, and you can't hide from the staff.



Only criminals need to hide from the authorities.  Why hide when it is so fun to come out and play?


----------



## Sparky21 (May 1, 2009)

its time to go camping at the lake... -daydreams-


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 1, 2009)

Sparky21 said:


> its time to go camping at the lake... -daydreams-



it is supposed to snow here over the next few days  :sad:

I'm sick of snow!  I wanna go camping...


----------



## RDUNNE (May 1, 2009)

my friends list is empty....how sad lol h34r:


----------



## Sparky21 (May 1, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> it is supposed to snow here over the next few days  :sad:
> 
> I'm sick of snow!  I wanna go camping...



aw that sucks hard core!!! Come camp in AZ its nice and hot here and only gonna get hotter!!!  B)


----------



## gillysaurus (May 1, 2009)

::sings::
In my mind I'm going to Carolina
Can't you see the sunshine?
Can't you just feel the moonshine?
Maybe just like a friend of mine, to hit me from behind
Yes, I'm going to Carolina in my mind...

That song has been stuck in my head for days!

In other, happier news... I finally have a job!! It's AMR, but hey, we all have to start somewhere...


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 1, 2009)

Toradol is an awesome drug.


----------



## Sasha (May 1, 2009)

gillysaurus said:


> ::sings::
> In my mind I'm going to Carolina
> Can't you see the sunshine?
> Can't you just feel the moonshine?
> ...



Just keep thinking it pays over $10 dollars more than your last job!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 1, 2009)

gillysaurus said:


> I finally have a job!!* It's AMR*, but hey, we all have to start somewhere...



My thoughts and prayers are with you and your soul that is soon to die... :sad:


----------



## gillysaurus (May 1, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you and your soul that is soon to die... :sad:



I've had my soul this long, there's no way I'm going to let one measly corporate EMS giant knife it down with their oppressive ways and whatever other bad stuff people seem to think!

Also, I turn 21 in August when I can get hired on somewhere else... 

But hey, I'm trying to keep an open mind and optimistic attitude like a good newbie.


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 1, 2009)

gillysaurus said:


> I've had my soul this long, there's no way I'm going to let one measly corporate EMS giant knife it down with their oppressive ways and whatever other bad stuff people seem to think!
> 
> Also, I turn 21 in August when I can get hired on somewhere else...
> 
> But hey, I'm trying to keep an open mind and optimistic attitude like a good newbie.



Gratz on your job with AMR, it isnt a bad company (well at least the branch out here in CA) but, ya experiance is experiance, Also, look for hospital slots, Mercy is big out here and are union and pay well. I am looking into ER Tech just to get a foot in the door, along with applying in with AMR. Goodlcuk to ya!


----------



## HotelCo (May 1, 2009)

I really want a macbook. They look fun.


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 1, 2009)

Ya, I hear those are nice. I need 100trillon dollars..think I can get a bailout for that?


----------



## HotelCo (May 1, 2009)

Sure... just create a small business and then run it horribly. I'm sure you'll get some.


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 1, 2009)

Yes!! I will start a company that sells only left handed toothbrushes and left handed shoes! Hello bail out retirment!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 1, 2009)

gillysaurus said:


> IBut hey, I'm trying to keep an open mind and optimistic attitude like a good newbie.



Good luck, newbie.    Don't let them suck the spirit out of you!  And remember it isn't always abouot the money... it's about providing great care!  



VFFforpeople said:


> Gratz on your job with AMR, it isnt a bad company (well at least the branch out here in CA) but, ya experiance is experiance, Also, look for hospital slots, Mercy is big out here and are union and pay well. I am looking into ER Tech just to get a foot in the door, along with applying in with AMR. Goodlcuk to ya!



Don't speak for all of California.  I can only hope the entire company isn't as sad and pathetic as what I experienced, but yes, good luck to both of ya!


Does anyone else feel like a plate of nachos and a Pepsi?


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 1, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Good luck, newbie.    Don't let them suck the spirit out of you!  And remember it isn't always abouot the money... it's about providing great care!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds good! and aye, I was thinking Nor cal, but only typed CA lol, you are right some areas not as good as others, but like you said. Not all about the money. Now pass the pepsi, I got the nachos!!! If you don't mind me asking you from the big CA?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 1, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> That sounds good! and aye, I was thinking Nor cal, but only typed CA lol, you are right some areas not as good as others, but like you said. Not all about the money. Now pass the pepsi, I got the nachos!!! If you don't mind me asking *you from the big CA*?



Technically, NOR CAL as well (at least as defined on maps).  According to CALFIRE maps, SO CAL.  But I guess it is really Central CA.  Think Northern Yosemite and then you are right on or drawn a horizontal line from San Fran out east, hit 4000 feet at that's where I am (roughly).

And when it comes to a cetain Ambulance that shall remain namesless  :glare:  take what I say as gold:  While not a reflection on every division, watch your soul, they may try to steal it!

I just had my nachos and a Monster:  Comfort food when feeling blue...


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 1, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Technically, NOR CAL as well (at least as defined on maps).  According to CALFIRE maps, SO CAL.  But I guess it is really Central CA.  Think Northern Yosemite and then you are right on or drawn a horizontal line from San Fran out east, hit 4000 feet at that's where I am (roughly).
> 
> And when it comes to a cetain Ambulance that shall remain namesless  :glare:  take what I say as gold:  While not a reflection on every division, watch your soul, they may try to steal it!
> 
> I just had my nachos and a Monster:  Comfort food when feeling blue...



Nice!! ya I am about 3 1/2 I-5 N. of the S.F. Ya, I here you. I have a few guys at my VFC that work there, and my old chief is now a supervisor (so, I got off lucky lol..now if only I could win the lottery)


----------



## Sapphyre (May 2, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you and your soul that is soon to die... :sad:



Hey, they're not THAT bad.  Sounds like SoCal is better than NorCal.


----------



## Vicious (May 2, 2009)

My gas tank is almost empty but I feel too lazy to it fill up. Let's see how far below the line I can go before my car stops.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 2, 2009)

Vicious said:


> My gas tank is almost empty but I feel too lazy to it fill up. Let's see how far below the line I can go before my car stops.



I trust you have a gas engine. Do not, repeat, *Do not!* run it dry if it is a Desel. Believe me. I know. NOT fun.


----------



## reaper (May 2, 2009)

That is for older diesels. New ones do not matter. They will start back up, just like a gas engine!


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 2, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Hey, they're not THAT bad.  Sounds like SoCal is better than NorCal.



Lol, Bay area is central Cali, not Nor Cal..I am in Nor cal I.E. I still ride my horse to the store.


----------



## fma08 (May 2, 2009)

Vicious said:


> My gas tank is almost empty but I feel too lazy to it fill up. Let's see how far below the line I can go before my car stops.



FF7 fan I take it??


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 2, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I trust you have a gas engine. Do not, repeat, *Do not!* run it dry if it is a diesel. Believe me. I know. NOT fun.



Or do what my partner did a few months ago. Out of town trip, low on fuel, and she filled it with gas. Truck was dead within a half mile.


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 2, 2009)

Lol, I watched Cal Fire do that here about to roll in our typeIII for the motion complex, they stop in, jump out, start filling up..realize it is gas (185 dollars later). and we just laughg and roll through.

As for FF7 Vincent is better.


----------



## fma08 (May 2, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> As for FF7 Vincent is better.



While Vincent is a Bad A**, Cid is just funny.


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 2, 2009)

very true, and I really wish I could meet a tiffa!


----------



## bmennig (May 2, 2009)

why would you call 911 for a very expensive EMS bill? 911's fault that the bill was so much apparently?


I DONT UNDERSTAND THE THINKING PROCESS OF THESE PEOPLE!!!


----------



## medicdan (May 2, 2009)

Just finished what ended up being a 76+ hour shift  on call. Now to sleep. Work tomorrow.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 2, 2009)

reaper said:


> That is for older diesels. New ones do not matter. They will start back up, just like a gas engine!



I know, it happened on an 80 somethings 2 stroke engine.:wacko:


----------



## HotelCo (May 3, 2009)

It's 2:17 am and I'm not the least bit tired.


----------



## Sapphyre (May 3, 2009)

Since 1600 Thursday, 4/30, I have had 11 hours of sleep.  It is 0507 on 5/3, am I tired?  Naw, not yet


----------



## JBK617 (May 4, 2009)

must resist the urge to tell someone what I really think of.............


----------



## fma08 (May 4, 2009)

JBK617 said:


> must resist the urge to tell someone what I really think of.............



When speaking to patients, their family, or supervisors, if it felt good saying it... It was probably the wrong thing to say


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 4, 2009)

I love this thread, as much as I love my little pink ponies >.>


----------



## HotelCo (May 4, 2009)

I did a 5K today. I just found the course while out and about and decided to do it. I'm going to time myself tomorrow.


----------



## reaper (May 4, 2009)

I would do a 5k tomorrow and time it, but they say it will be cloudy tomorrow, so the sundial won't work!


----------



## amberdt03 (May 5, 2009)

i like not studying


----------



## medicdan (May 5, 2009)

I should be studying. Just finished my second 15-page paper in 25 hours. One more to go!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 5, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> I should be studying. Just finished my second 15-page paper in 25 hours. One more to go!



Me too. (Humanities. Blahhhhhhhhhhh.................. No offence to those who like it of course.) 

But first I am going to sleep since I have been up for the past 48 hours (almost, I got 2 hours of sleep last night). But I shouldn't complain. We always gripe when nothing happens during a shift, then when we run all night strait two nights in a row (Plus the days in between ) I complain about that!


----------



## Buzz (May 5, 2009)

Three nights off!

*Happy dance!*


----------



## LucidResq (May 5, 2009)

I'm about 95% sure that I'm suspending my efforts to become an RN (1 year down in a 4-yr BSN plan) and going to paramedic school instead, in the very near future.


----------



## Sapphyre (May 5, 2009)

Buzz said:


> Three nights off!
> 
> *Happy dance!*



Woooot!   I'm on night number 3.  Back to work tomorrow night


----------



## WarDance (May 5, 2009)

A piece of advice to everyone:

DON'T TAKE HISTORY OF PSYCHOLOGY!  It will make you hate the entire field!

That is all.


----------



## fma08 (May 6, 2009)

WarDance said:


> A piece of advice to everyone:
> 
> DON'T TAKE HISTORY OF PSYCHOLOGY!  It will make you hate the entire field!
> 
> That is all.



I hear it's all names and dates pretty much


----------



## rescuepoppy (May 6, 2009)

Looking for suggestions. I am going to design a new ambulance. My main idea is to design one somebody 6'8" or taller can work in. Any other thoughts are welcome.


----------



## enjoynz (May 6, 2009)

Pop, you should remember when they were like this?

http://www.gasolinealleyantiques.com/diecast/images/corgi/corgi-437ambulance1.JPG

I thought todays ones were an improvement???

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## Sapphyre (May 6, 2009)

rescuepoppy said:


> Looking for suggestions. I am going to design a new ambulance. My main idea is to design one somebody 6'8" or taller can work in. Any other thoughts are welcome.



You mean sprinters aren't tall enough????

And, why oh WHY would you want to make rigs taller?  (says one of the few who can stand up straight, in the back of a vanbulance.)


----------



## rescuepoppy (May 6, 2009)

Yes Joy I have seen those.  Sapphyre some of us have scar tissue on our heads from tops of ambulances. Don't know about the sprinters none in our area.


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 6, 2009)

Taller=top heavy= more code 3 possiable tips. making higher insurance. That is my thought on making it taller. If we are not focusing on those things...I say convert all motor homes muhahah!! code 3 motor home, plenty of room to work and stand. lol


----------



## fma08 (May 6, 2009)

I'm 6'8" actually, after I got in the type II's I liked it because I could sit in one spot practically and reach most anything  But, as for a spacious design, the Ford E450 chassis in a Type III configuration works nicely. Not a very tight turning radius though...


----------



## Airwaygoddess (May 7, 2009)

Tired as hell and don't want to go to work!!!


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 7, 2009)

Pssshhh!! Why work..I am sure everything will get done that needs to be done in time.


----------



## Sparky21 (May 7, 2009)

fma08 said:


> *I'm 6'8" actually,*



 OMG!!! You are more than a foot taller than my puny 5'7!! I think i am the tallest short person i know! Short kids up front!!!


----------



## fma08 (May 7, 2009)

Sparky21 said:


> OMG!!! You are more than a foot taller than my puny 5'7!! I think i am the tallest short person i know! Short kids up front!!!



I know, people look up to me.


----------



## Sapphyre (May 7, 2009)

Sparky21 said:


> OMG!!! You are more than a foot taller than my puny 5'7!! I think i am the tallest short person i know! Short kids up front!!!



Sparky, you think 5'7 is bad.  fma is 1'8" taller than I am


----------



## rescuepoppy (May 7, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Sparky, you think 5'7 is bad.  fma is 1'8" taller than I am



Sounds like a good time for a Randy Newman song You know "Short People"


----------



## Sparky21 (May 7, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Sparky, you think 5'7 is bad.  fma is 1'8" taller than I am



Thats awesome!! We could be the more bars in more places!!! my statement cover you too then! SHORT KIDS UP FRONT!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 7, 2009)

Wow! 6'8" makes me feel short and I'm about 6'2". (Maybe 6'3". Haven't checked in a while) So Sapphyre, you are about the same hight as one of my favorite partners. We have had pts ask us before how we manage to lift the gurney together!


----------



## HotelCo (May 8, 2009)

Last night I MacGyvered a bandaid out of some kleenex and a rubber band.


----------



## foxfire (May 8, 2009)

I am trying to get traveling plans worked out after recieving a very short notice from my new employer about needing a lifeguard cert. :glare:  :mellow:
oh well. B)


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 8, 2009)

For all you geeks like me... 

So, I know you all have waited for 6 1/2 years for this, but it's back...

A new STAR TREK movie premiers today.  The last movie came out in Dec 2002 and the last series went off the air in May 2005.  Since it’s original air date on NBC in 1966 (43 years) Star Trek has been an pop culture icon.  Despite its 4 year “death”, it may well be back… hold your breath that this movie doesn’t suck…

I'm leaving soon to go see it... pray for it's safe cannon return...  -_-


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 8, 2009)

Post how you liked it! I want to see it, started watching back in '95 (keep in mind I am only 21 lol).


----------



## HotelCo (May 8, 2009)

The movie has recieved positive reviews all around from what I've seen. I'm in no rush to see it though. I'll wait until it goes to the $1.50 show.


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 8, 2009)

Aye, I was gonna go at some random weekday/time. To keep it cheap if I do go.


----------



## HotelCo (May 8, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> Aye, I was gonna go at some random weekday/time. To keep it cheap if I do go.



Yeah, but even the afternoon shows are about $5 around here. I usually always wait until it goes to the $1.50 theatre, unless it's something I really want to see.


----------



## AaronMRT (May 8, 2009)

I think I am addicted to Dunkin Donuts coffee!


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 8, 2009)

True enough..maybe I will just go online and..nvm that could get me in trouble to say >.>

DUNKIN!!!! HELL YA!!! and dennys


----------



## guardian528 (May 9, 2009)

so there have been 4 fires in the front country of santa barbara in the last 19 years. 3 of those 4 have been in the last 8 months. this is my second evacuation in the last 8 months. but we got the dc-10 today!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 9, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> Post how you liked it! I want to see it, started watching back in '95 (keep in mind I am only 21 lol).



EXCELLENT!!!!!  I have been a trekie since the early 90's (from a family of them) and can rightly be called a geek... I can recite the Star Trek Encyclapedias and Tech Manuals inside and out... and proud of it.  I was worried that this new reincarnation of the franchise would butcher what I know and love and I can say with 100% confidence that this is a great new chapter, that in no way destroys what we love, and is the rebirth of the franchise... here comes another 43 years.  YA!!! 

I won't reveal anything.  You have to see it... now... go... get to a theater NOW... :excl:


----------



## Onceamedic (May 9, 2009)

you know what words don't exist in Klingon?

girlfriend


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 9, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> you know what words don't exist in Klingon?
> 
> girlfriend



Real cute, Kaisu.  ^_^

You know what the bible says?  "The geek shall inherit the earth."

Honestly, I have three criteria for any girl I want to be with.  1. They have to love my pets.  2.  They have to love (or at least tolerate) my interests (inclding Trek, fihing, backpacking).  3.  They have to share an interest in my desire to help others (i.e SAR, EMS, etc...)  I have met a few who "understand me", but none who have "survived me".


----------



## Onceamedic (May 9, 2009)

just funnin ya Mnt...   I married a geek - that weird mind of his is good for endless hours of entertainment...  and so far I'm surviving him...
take care


----------



## fma08 (May 9, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> EXCELLENT!!!!!  I have been a trekie since the early 90's (from a family of them) and can rightly be called a geek... I can recite the Star Trek Encyclapedias and Tech Manuals inside and out... and proud of it.  I was worried that this new reincarnation of the franchise would butcher what I know and love and I can say with 100% confidence that this is a great new chapter, that in no way destroys what we love, and is the rebirth of the franchise... here comes another 43 years.  YA!!!
> 
> I won't reveal anything.  You have to see it... now... go... get to a theater NOW... :excl:



I was really expecting it to be too focused on action/CGI, but that's not the case??


----------



## Sapphyre (May 9, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I won't reveal anything.  You have to see it... now... go... get to a theater NOW... :excl:



I can't, I have to work!!!!  And, my fellow geek husband, saw it last night....  :sad:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 9, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> just funnin ya Mnt...   I married a geek - that weird mind of his is good for endless hours of entertainment...  and so far I'm surviving him...
> take care



Ya, I know…  I laugh at myself sometimes; you have to if you are a closet geek like me.:blush:



fma08 said:


> I was really expecting it to be too focused on action/CGI, but that's not the case??



A lot of Action and CGI, but a great storyline and character development.  I was very cynical of the liberties that they were taking with my beloved trek, but they way the story was spun, it works 100%.  Watch it, and you will realize by the end that the producers have wiped the slate clean and, while acknowledging the 43 years of great Trek, can basically start anew and revive what was otherwise a dead franchise.  



Sapphyre said:


> I can't, I have to work!!!!  And, my fellow geek husband, saw it last night....  :sad:



What an a**!  But he loved it right?


----------



## Sapphyre (May 9, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> What an a**!  But he loved it right?




YUP!!!!  He loved it, of course, once I asked him about it, he wouldn't stop talking.  EWWWW, Spoilers!!!!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 9, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> YUP!!!!  He loved it, of course, once I asked him about it, he wouldn't stop talking.  EWWWW, Spoilers!!!!



That is why I refuse to say anything past... "GO... SEE.... IT.... NOW!!!"


----------



## fma08 (May 10, 2009)

Finals week this week... And I'm on EMTLIfe instead of studying... <_<


----------



## fma08 (May 13, 2009)

w00t!! Done with finals!!!!  :beerchug:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 13, 2009)

fma08 said:


> w00t!! Done with finals!!!!  :beerchug:



And.............................???


----------



## fma08 (May 14, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And.............................???



Still waiting on the final scores. But managed an A in pathogenic micro (most interesting class I've had yet). B)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 14, 2009)

fma08 said:


> Still waiting on the final scores. But managed an A in pathogenic micro (most interesting class I've had yet). B)



Way to go! *Thumbs up goes here.* (How come there ain't no thumbs up smiliy, btw?)


----------



## fma08 (May 14, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Way to go! *Thumbs up goes here.* (How come there ain't no thumbs up smiliy, btw?)



Who knows... Can we request smilies? And where did everyone else go in this thread?


----------



## Sasha (May 14, 2009)

You just have to use the Fonzie smiley. B) aaayeeee.


----------



## HotelCo (May 14, 2009)

I'm eating chicken and fries. It's good.


----------



## foxfire (May 14, 2009)

I am dead tired after the first day of lifeguard training. -_-


----------



## amberdt03 (May 14, 2009)

Schooooolllllls out for summer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 14, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> I'm eating chicken and fries. It's good.



hooray for you<_<

jk


----------



## Sasha (May 14, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> Schooooolllllls out for summer!!!!!!!!!!!



No more school work no more books no more teachers dirty looks.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 14, 2009)

Sasha said:


> No more school work no more books no more teachers dirty looks.



You sound as if you speak from experience.............*ducks to avoid being hit*


----------



## fma08 (May 14, 2009)

Sasha said:


> No more school work no more books no more teachers dirty looks.



When you hear the final bell, drop your :censored::censored::censored::censored: and run like :censored::censored::censored::censored:!!!


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 15, 2009)

Blah!! I am awake, annoying call..lalala


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2009)

Why is it that, on my day off, I am up at 0600? 

Good news for me is that I have a BBQ planned for today. 
Having ribs. ^_^


----------



## Sasha (May 15, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You sound as if you speak from experience.............*ducks to avoid being hit*



Oh haha, of course. I was a little b. in high school. I'm the quiet one NOW, but in high school I was a trouble maker. I think some teachers passed me to get rid of me


----------



## fma08 (May 15, 2009)

Buzz said:


> Why is it that, on my day off, I am up at 0600?
> 
> Good news for me is that I have a BBQ planned for today.
> Having ribs. ^_^



Not fair....


----------



## Shishkabob (May 15, 2009)

So yeah, I have no life.


At home, eating a burger, texting a couple of people from out of state, and reading my paramedic book.... ON A FRIDAY NIGHT.



Pitiful.


----------



## HotelCo (May 15, 2009)

Linuss said:


> So yeah, I have no life.
> 
> 
> At home, eating a burger, texting a couple of people from out of state, and reading my paramedic book.... ON A FRIDAY NIGHT.
> ...



What a loser. 

I'm sitting at home. Was going to goto the hoedown but it's raining. glad I didn't go.


----------



## fma08 (May 15, 2009)

Linuss said:


> So yeah, I have no life.
> 
> 
> At home, eating a burger, texting a couple of people from out of state, and reading my paramedic book.... ON A FRIDAY NIGHT.
> ...



Hey me too!!!

... Of course, I'm just waiting for my gf to get off work.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 15, 2009)

fma08 said:


> Hey me too!!!
> 
> ... Of course, I'm just waiting for my gf to get off work.



:wub:

10 chars


----------



## Sasha (May 15, 2009)

fma08 said:


> Hey me too!!!
> 
> ... Of course, I'm just waiting for my gf to get off work.



I'm off work now.


Hahaha.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 15, 2009)

fma08 said:


> Hey me too!!!
> 
> ... Of course, I'm just waiting for my gf to get off work.



Girlfriend?

What's that?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 15, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Girlfriend?
> 
> What's that?



Ever think about why you don't know? Mebby no girls are attracted to you........................


----------



## Shishkabob (May 15, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ever think about why you don't know? Mebby no girls are attracted to you........................



Ouch.



Ouch.



I'm done with you.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 16, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, dont take it so hard! I speak from experience. (I tink we in de same boat.)


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 16, 2009)

I look good in a mini skirt and hairy legs!


----------



## NJN (May 16, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> I look good in a mini skirt and hairy legs!









10 characters


----------



## Sasha (May 16, 2009)

So. I'm up early for test-out this morning so I can finish and test for medic soon. 

And I was in an extremely good mood, so while getting dressed I'm listening to my mp3 player and started singing.

Suddenly, in the middle of my singing, the dogs go CRAZY so I figured out there was a knock on the door. One of my neighbors heard me and thought I was hurt.

Ouch, man, ouch.


----------



## Sasha (May 16, 2009)

It looks like I'll have to do another semester, I think i failed it, and I don't think my really angry essay would give me any brownie points either.

My essay topic was "How would you improve the school?" Four pages, front and back, and full of anger and a little bit of rant.


----------



## fma08 (May 16, 2009)

Sasha said:


> So. I'm up early for test-out this morning so I can finish and test for medic soon.
> 
> And I was in an extremely good mood, so while getting dressed I'm listening to my mp3 player and started singing.
> 
> ...



That sounds fmylife.com worthy to me


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 16, 2009)

Well, I am typing this at the Minn./St. Paul airport and the keyboard is absolutly horrible. Dont ever try this. :angry: (Wish I had my stupid laptop!) Moral of this story: Do not break your laptop if you can't afford to buy another.:sad:

Well better go catch a flight!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 18, 2009)

B) Just thought that I would celebrate my 500th post (in 1 1/2 months - apparently I don't have a life) by informing everyone that this is my 500th post.  It's like my birthday.  500th post, great SAR drill yesterday, Swiftwater Call today, a free meal from the SO, the green light to take over the "Training manual" project, and a great new partnership with the Ambulance Training Folks...  and I celebrate with you guys on the forums and by wathing a crappy AMC movie!  ^_^


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 18, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> B) Just thought that I would celebrate my 500th post (in 1 1/2 months - apparently I don't have a life) by informing everyone that this is my 500th post.  It's like my birthday.  500th post, great SAR drill yesterday, Swiftwater Call today, a free meal from the SO, the green light to take over the "Training manual" project, and a great new partnership with the Ambulance Training Folks...  and I celebrate with you guys on the forums and by wathing a crappy AMC movie!  ^_^



Happy 500th post!! its like being half way to your death bed..only this case social life.. I am jk jk, gratz lol. Good to have you post. I enjoy reading your posts and topics, even if I dont always agree with them!


----------



## HotelCo (May 18, 2009)

It's 3:13 am... and I'm not the least bit tired.


----------



## minneola24 (May 18, 2009)

Do plants grow in moonlight?

My science fair project.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 18, 2009)

Light is light, and all light causes photosynthesis.

The only difference is how MUCH light there is.


----------



## WarDance (May 18, 2009)

I have to head into the field tomorrow for another week of work.....yay!  Do I sound excited enough?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 18, 2009)

I'm working three 13 hour shifts in a row starting tomorrow. Gotta love new jobs.


----------



## minneola24 (May 18, 2009)

WarDance said:


> I have to head into the field tomorrow for another week of work.....yay!  Do I sound excited enough?



Its better than high school.


----------



## Afflixion (May 18, 2009)

sitting in my CHU (weird aluminum box with AC and beds and wall lockers you live in, in Iraq) being bored out of my mind. fun stuff eh?


----------



## Sasha (May 18, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Light is light, and all light causes photosynthesis.
> 
> The only difference is how MUCH light there is.



Then why does the plant die if I keep it by the lamp as oppose to the window?


----------



## minneola24 (May 18, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Then why does the plant die if I keep it by the lamp as oppose to the window?



Was the lamp on?

In school we grew a vegetable (forgot what it was) and we used lamps. The seeds did sprout and grew as long as the experiment lasted.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 19, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Then why does the plant die if I keep it by the lamp as oppose to the window?



Did you water it?






So, I watched the season finale of 24 tonight (best show ever [I'm watching you Sasha])

Fantastic twist, as expected.... horrible ending, as expected.  Now to wait 6 months to find out what would have happened literally 10 seconds after the cameras shut off.


----------



## Sasha (May 19, 2009)

Linuss said:


> So, I watched a rerun of House tonight (best show ever)



I fixed it for you.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 19, 2009)

Sitting at the computer, trying to find the energy to finish writing the second half of the new SAR Team Training Manual.  This screen is giving me a headache!  :wacko:


----------



## HotelCo (May 19, 2009)

I have a job interview today. Wish me luck!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 19, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I fixed it for you.



Keep dreaming, TNA girl...


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 19, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> I have a job interview today. Wish me luck!



Hope it went well!! I am getting set up to go to medic school!


----------



## ChargerGirl (May 19, 2009)

why is it when im in the library writing my 10 page paper due today that the smelliest person in the world decides to sit next to me. where are those girls in the axe commericial with the deoderant to save this guy? SO SMELLY!!!!!


----------



## ChargerGirl (May 19, 2009)

yay smelly man has left! i can breathe freely and finish my report.


----------



## HotelCo (May 19, 2009)

Got the job. 

Oh and ChargerGirl... GO CHARGERS!


----------



## 46Young (May 19, 2009)

Some people say they prefer their cucumbers pickled(Dave Chappelle).


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 20, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Got the job.
> 
> Oh and ChargerGirl... GO CHARGERS!



Gratz! that is aweomse!!..O ya and RAIDER NATION!!


----------



## Sparky21 (May 20, 2009)

OMG I cant sit still...Im at my office job and its 85 degrees outside Phoenix in the middle of May with thunderstorms surrondinging the valley!!! I hate being cooped up inside!!! :blink:


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 20, 2009)

Blah!! Wildland training at 1600..yay another 90lbs on my back up a hill lol!! Also, getting signed up for Medic school this fall. CoS woop!!


----------



## mycrofft (May 20, 2009)

*They killed "Life on Mars", they killed "Life", they killed "Chuck"...*

"House" is going straight after checking into Frankenstein's Mansion, and no one is leading the CSI unit anymore.
At least they haven't killed ..no, I'm not going to draw fire on "Big Bang" like I did onto the others....oh, dung!

PS: I really DO wink a lot. Gotta watch that.


----------



## HotelCo (May 20, 2009)

Whoa... they didn't kill Chuck. Chuck is coming back for a 3rd season.


----------



## fma08 (May 22, 2009)

Why can't it be June?? I wanna watch the new season of Burn Notice!!!!!!! B)


----------



## Afflixion (May 22, 2009)

I'm pissed off right when I was getting ready to goto bed we got mortared and had to wait around in the bunker for 3 hours! now I got to be up in a couple hours and no sleep...I'm going to bed.


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 24, 2009)

Had a small veg. fire yesterday...cardiac this morning..and I am excited for medic school!


----------



## amberdt03 (May 27, 2009)

i just realized that i've been wearing my undies inside out all day.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 27, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> i just realized that i've been wearing my undies inside out all day.





:unsure:

And how did that revelation come about?


----------



## amberdt03 (May 27, 2009)

Linuss said:


> :unsure:
> 
> And how did that revelation come about?



peeing and i saw that they were wrong. only took me 4 trips to the bathroom. i'm a big kid now!!!!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 27, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> peeing and i saw that they were wrong. only took me 4 trips to the bathroom. i'm a big kid now!!!!



4 trips to change them to the correct way?  Wow amber, you are big!


----------



## amberdt03 (May 27, 2009)

Linuss said:


> 4 trips to change them to the correct way?  Wow amber, you are big!



i didn't change them back, are you crazy. it was 4 trips till i realized it


----------



## Shishkabob (May 27, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> i didn't change them back, are you crazy. it was 4 trips till i realized it



I guess women's panties are more comfortable inside out?




Not something I'm willing to try...


----------



## Sasha (May 27, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I guess women's panties are more comfortable inside out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no difference either way.. especially if they're cotton.


----------



## amberdt03 (May 27, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I guess women's panties are more comfortable inside out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah sasha's right.....good ole cotten undies from walmart. lol.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 27, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> Had a small veg. fire yesterday...cardiac this morning..and I am excited for medic school!



Veg. fire?


----------



## amberdt03 (May 27, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Veg. fire?



he burned the veggies for dinner in the kitchen


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 28, 2009)

vegitation fire..or grass fire


----------



## HotelCo (May 29, 2009)

This is my 300th post on EMTLife. :beerchug:


----------



## fma08 (May 29, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> This is my 300th post on EMTLife. :beerchug:



w00t!

10 char


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 29, 2009)

Nice!!! That is awesome!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 30, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> vegitation fire..or grass fire



Oh. Out here we call those wildfires. Unless they are real small, then they are grass or brush fires.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 30, 2009)

So... my first Saturday off in a while, I usually go to play paintball, but I just felt lazy today...


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 30, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh. Out here we call those wildfires. Unless they are real small, then they are grass or brush fires.



200 posts!!

Also, ya it was only 1acre, nothing big so just a grass fire. Getting some lightning though..last year had 157 fires from it all spread over the county and outlying area. See how it turns out this time around.


----------



## mct601 (May 30, 2009)

Linuss said:


> So... my first Saturday off in a while, I usually go to play paintball, but I just felt lazy today...



Really? In the woods or on an air/speedball field? I'm finding there are quite a few other players here. I played for 7yrs and still have my PE ego8.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 31, 2009)

mct601 said:


> Really? In the woods or on an air/speedball field? I'm finding there are quite a few other players here. I played for 7yrs and still have my PE ego8.



The time I have the most fun is when I have a case of paint being shot at me in a 5 second period.  (Speedball).  But I still play woodsball as well.

I play stock class (pump with 12grams) for the extra challenge, and even then it's not much of one after you've been playing for 7 years.


----------



## mct601 (May 31, 2009)

Linuss said:


> The time I have the most fun is when I have a case of paint being shot at me in a 5 second period.  (Speedball).  But I still play woodsball as well.
> 
> I play stock class (pump with 12grams) for the extra challenge, and even then it's not much of one after you've been playing for 7 years.



Yea speedball was at it's best when ramping was at 15bps. Now it's 10.5bps and the format is horrible, which is why I decided to call it quits for now. I still occasionally go into the woods with my friends to screw around. It's funny seeing how intimidated grown people can be of a paintball gun


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jun 1, 2009)

I have been playing paintball for 9 years, started with a spyder compact, and moved to the TL PLus, now I have my shutter and wont change out to anything lol. Woodsball will always be my favorite.I  have played some speed but I could never get into the grove. I like stalking and ambushing my prey lol.


----------



## fma08 (Jun 3, 2009)

Never thought I'd hear myself say this... But I miss school, this having nothing to do bit kinda sucks... Oh well that'll be fixed in a week.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 3, 2009)

So, I decided to try twitter for a week, just to check it out. Today is day one and I'm already bored with it.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> So, I decided to try twitter for a week, just to check it out. Today is day one and I'm already bored with it.



Kinda like facebook and myspace?

I always wonder how people could be so entertained and addicted to those things...


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 3, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Kinda like facebook and myspace?
> 
> I always wonder how people could be so entertained and addicted to those things...



I use Facebook to keep up with friends who live out of the area. That's about the only good use for it.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jun 3, 2009)

I have seen so many friendships and relationships damaged by both of the major "social networking" sites that I refuse to play.  Life's complicated enough... ^_^


----------



## Meursault (Jun 3, 2009)

Nintendo just announced what appears to be a pulse ox for the Wii:

http://kotaku.com/5275856/the-wii-vitality-sensor-seemsnice

I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm not working til tomorrow. I've had 5 days off and now I'm bored!


----------



## fma08 (Jun 3, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> Nintendo just announced what appears to be a pulse ox for the Wii:
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5275856/the-wii-vitality-sensor-seemsnice
> 
> I'm not sure what to think.



What happens when it reads something "abnormal" and the person starts freaking out about it?


----------



## tydek07 (Jun 3, 2009)

fma08 said:


> What happens when it reads something "abnormal" and the person starts freaking out about it?



Then they call 911, duh 

"But the nintendo wii said something was wrong with me"


----------



## fma08 (Jun 3, 2009)

tydek07 said:


> Then they call 911, duh
> 
> "But the nintendo wii said something was wrong with me"



Saw that coming... <_<


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jun 3, 2009)

fma08 said:


> What happens when it reads something "abnormal" and the person starts freaking out about it?


 
If it's like my old NES 64, you try to hit a mushroom and get a one up before you die, then come back to try again...


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 3, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> If it's like my old NES 64, you try to hit a mushroom and get a one up before you die, then come back to try again...



You blow in to the cartridge, duh.


----------



## NVBowhunter (Jun 4, 2009)

Its hot as hell and Im beginning to tire of summers in the Mojave, 14 years is way too long. Cant wait to go back to Roan MT TN


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 4, 2009)

So, if you hate it there, why did you spend 14 years?


----------



## phabib (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm in Cairo now. Obama just spoke at Cairo University. That was his best speech thus far.


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Jun 4, 2009)

Have to say goodbye to an old friend tommorrow morning at 10:00 AM. A golden retriever who has faithfully been by my families side for 19 years and has grown up with our three children. She has gotten cancer and has to be put down. Sad day tommorrow.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 4, 2009)

phabib said:


> I'm in Cairo now. Obama just spoke at Cairo University. That was his best speech thus far.




Not saying much.  He's charismatic.


He's just a present day Kennedy... all show but little substance yet.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 4, 2009)

NESDMEDIC said:


> Have to say goodbye to an old friend tommorrow morning at 10:00 AM. A golden retriever who has faithfully been by my families side for 19 years and has grown up with our three children. She has gotten cancer and has to be put down. Sad day tommorrow.



19?  Holy crap.



I had a Golden Retriver from 3rd grade all the way until end of freshman year of college when we finally put her down.  It was horrible.  Such a loyal dog.


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Jun 4, 2009)

Our vet has said for a few years now that she has lived longer than normally expected for that breed of dog. She has had back hip problems for awhile now but have been able to keep her relatively comfortable medicine and she was able to be active, I believe hip dysplasia runs in the breed also. In a way I kind of hope she passes away today at home while I and my wife are at work rather than holding her paw tommorrow morning as the vet inject the drugs. Nicest dog I have ever had, very good temperment as the kids were growing up.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, mine had hip problems as well.


I actually think you should go there.  I had to work when my parents took mine to the vet, and was very angry that I couldn't be there with her at the end.


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, I will be there, I will be hard but I feel I owe it to until the end. Will bury her with the respect she deserves as any other family member would get.


----------



## NVBowhunter (Jun 4, 2009)

19 years, thats rough. Sorry to hear about it, Im sure thats the best for all involved. Keep your head up


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 4, 2009)

So, as I posted before I'm trying out twitter for a week. Check this out...

HotelCo's twitter message: "Jack Link's beef jerky, is WAY better than Oberto beef jerky." Oberto's reply to my twitter: "Two days into twitter and already talkin' trash... Well then, I disagree" 

Oberto called me out... Hilarious


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Jun 5, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Yeah, mine had hip problems as well.
> 
> 
> I actually think you should go there.  I had to work when my parents took mine to the vet, and was very angry that I couldn't be there with her at the end.



Just got back from the vet's office, although sad, it seemed like a very humane way to go, it was only a matter of second's from the time of the injection to the end as if she just went to sleep. She is happily remembered but sadly missed.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm sorry for you.


I know my dog had a great life, so that made it better.  I'm sure yours did as well.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jun 8, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> So, as I posted before I'm trying out twitter for a week. Check this out...
> 
> HotelCo's twitter message: "Jack Link's beef jerky, is WAY better than Oberto beef jerky." Oberto's reply to my twitter: "Two days into twitter and already talkin' trash... Well then, I disagree"
> 
> Oberto called me out... Hilarious



HAHAH that is freaking EPIC! Status LOL


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jun 8, 2009)

Also, I am sorry to hear the loss of your dog. It sucks..can't beat the love of a dog.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 19, 2009)

Pt: "May I please have an emesis basin? I am no longer confident in my ability to retain my stomach contents." 

Translation: "I'm not really going to puke. I just wanted you to know that I have an extensive vocabulary."

True story.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jun 19, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> Pt: "May I please have an emesis basin? I am no longer confident in my ability to retain my stomach contents."
> 
> Translation: "I'm not really going to puke. I just wanted you to know that I have an extensive vocabulary."
> 
> True story.


 
Pity that they weren't trying to impress a taxi driver instead of an ambulance crewmember. IMHO, if someone is talking like that, they almost certainly don't need an ambulance (or the aforementioned emesis basin...)


----------



## traumaqueen63 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hot dogs! Armour hot dogs! What kind of kids eat Armour hot dogs? Fat kids,skinny kids,kids who climb on rocks,tough kids,sissy kids,even kids with chicken pox loves hot dogs...Arnour hot dogs ------ the dog kids love to bite! (anyone remember that commercial?)


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 20, 2009)

I have to be up at 5:30am tomorrow to play pt for the medic class infront of us while they do PHTLS situationals.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 21, 2009)

Did the PHTLS training today.


I got to be a pt who "happened" upon the scene and was to distract the medic students in any way I could.  If they didn't call for scene safety, I got to make it "dangerous"


One of the students, after I pushed my way towards the real patient, grabbed a hold of me and walked me away.  He kept putting his hands on me, so I started getting agitated.  I said "You put your hands on me one more time, and you'll regret it".  He said ok buddy and did it again.

I pulled a fake revolver from my pocket, and the look on his face was priceless.  He quickly yelled gun, and lunged for it (bad move) and the 3 other students actually fell over themselves trying to run away.

Got a good laugh from the instructors.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jun 21, 2009)

I got to be the hostage taker at a barricaded gunman drill for the cops one time, and after I was placed in custody (handcuffed in back) and transported away from the scene, I took my "backup weapon" out of my sock (got the cuffs in front; I was a lot skinnier then...lol) and held it to the cops neck from the back seat. Needless to say, when we arrived at the Command Post with the cop at gunpoint, the IC had a few moments of prayer (as we say in the South) with his guy re: patdowns and searches.


----------



## EMTTim (Jun 21, 2009)

It's greenland independence day!:excl:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 26, 2009)

I know this probably won't intrest anyone, but............

Out of the 181 pages of members on the member list,
There are 70 pages of members who have no posts whatsoever. A total of 2081 folks.
There are 130 pages of members who have five or less posts. A total of 3886.
You don't hit people with 100+ posts untill page 174 of 181.

I bet less than 5% of the people on here do more than 90% of the posting.

Ok, done with that. Bored again. I think I hit the sack now and wait for the pager.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 26, 2009)

Can I borrow some of that extra time you have on your hands there buddy?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2009)

I get to start internship on Saturday night!


----------



## Medic744 (Jun 26, 2009)

Just woke up and fed my son who is asleep again on my shoulder and drinking my morning java trying to get motivated to clean and pack for my shift tomorrow


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 26, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> Can I borrow some of that extra time you have on your hands there buddy?



Have at. Nawwww. Never mind, I'll be busier than heck come monday.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 28, 2009)

So I'm officially a member of Blackberry Users Anonymous. I just got the Storm on Friday and the thing has become my constant companion. My neck hurts from looking down at the screen constantly.


----------



## Second (Jun 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> So I'm officially a member of Blackberry Users Anonymous. I just got the Storm on Friday and the thing has become my constant companion. My neck hurts from looking down at the screen constantly.





they make a pill for that you know...


----------



## jtb_E10 (Jun 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> So I'm officially a member of Blackberry Users Anonymous. I just got the Storm on Friday and the thing has become my constant companion. My neck hurts from looking down at the screen constantly.




Good luck with your storm..I had one and had to send it back 3 times...kept freezing up and randomly shutting off on me in the middle of an email or text....I ended up getting a curve....although i hear verizon is coming out with a new storm in a year or so and i may have to check that one out...hopefully whatever kinks i had will be worked out by then...


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sticking with my iPhone.

Just upgraded to 3.0 (I'm using T-Mobile) and it seems a lot more snappy.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 28, 2009)

jtb_E10 said:


> Good luck with your storm..I had one and had to send it back 3 times...kept freezing up and randomly shutting off on me in the middle of an email or text....I ended up getting a curve....although i hear verizon is coming out with a new storm in a year or so and i may have to check that one out...hopefully whatever kinks i had will be worked out by then...



I find it only freezes up when you try to do a lot of things really quick. No big, I like the phone enough where the minor set back of freezing momentarily doesn't really bug me.


----------



## jtb_E10 (Jun 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I find it only freezes up when you try to do a lot of things really quick. No big, I like the phone enough where the minor set back of freezing momentarily doesn't really bug me.



Thats good! Welcome to the Crackberry family!


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 29, 2009)

I like the phone I have now.








PS: Watching Dog the Bounty Hunter.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 29, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> I like the phone I have now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes I miss those phones, along with the old bag phones.  At least they could reach out and touch a tower.


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 29, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> I like the phone I have now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I once used a phone like that as a hammer


----------



## Medic744 (Jun 29, 2009)

Got called in on my day off for one of the flaky people.


----------



## ChargerGirl (Jul 2, 2009)

i studied my you know what off for my anatomy test and i got a c. i just want to cry but im soo angry. and tomorrow i have my lab test which i neglected so i could get a higher grade on this test. bah. and the weather is so nice. i just want to go to the beach. i should give up nursing pre reqs and become a life guard


----------



## Afflixion (Jul 2, 2009)

So theres been a sand storm here for the last 3 days and it supposed to last for another 2... The barber completely messed up my hair  cut could've guessed that one when he started cutting before I told him how i wanted my hair cut... Wow today sucks...

On a side note what are some of your views on paying a barber if s/he completely messes up your hair? I paid but I was very upset about it...


----------



## ChargerGirl (Jul 2, 2009)

sandstorm?! crazy! i've had horrible haircuts in the past and i still pay. my bf has had razor burns and blood drawn and he still pays. haha


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm po'd.

I'm fairly confident someone took my EKG book.  It never leaves my backpack unless it's to go on my bed to read.  It's not on or under the bed.  Not in my house.  Not in my car.  Not in my parents house.



Just POOF, gone.  AND IT'S BRIGHT ORANGE!


----------



## NJN (Jul 2, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I'm po'd.
> 
> I'm fairly confident someone took my EKG book.  It never leaves my backpack unless it's to go on my bed to read.  It's not on or under the bed.  Not in my house.  Not in my car.  Not in my parents house.
> 
> ...



Did you write your name in it?


----------



## Medic744 (Jul 2, 2009)

I swear the top three things that go missing because people just take them are school books, phone chargers, and food.  Really some people just help themselves to anything.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 3, 2009)

Medic744 said:


> I swear the top three things that go missing because people just take them are school books, phone chargers, and food.  Really some people just help themselves to anything.



You forgot shears and stethoscopes


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 3, 2009)

I was cleaning out my car last week, i found 4 pairs of shears underneath and between the seats!! And i thought everyone was stealing them from me. GUESS NOT


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 3, 2009)

I thought a resident stole my stethoscope. I was going to annihilate them. 

Found it in my trash.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm watching a Whale Wars marathon on Animal Planet.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 3, 2009)

What is with you and Whale Wars, Hotel?  Every time I look on facebook I see a whale wars link


----------



## Medic744 (Jul 3, 2009)

Just put my little man to bed and am getting all my stuff together for my shift tomorrow.  Oh yeah and transfering everything from my truck to my Grandpas car since my breaks aren't working.  :sad:


----------



## Chelle (Jul 3, 2009)

Just finished off the last of the chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream and I'm watching ICarly with my girls.  And I like it.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 3, 2009)

Linuss said:


> What is with you and Whale Wars, Hotel?  Every time I look on facebook I see a whale wars link



I'm a big fan of the show, and Sea Shepherd. Great organization that is actually taking action where it's needed.


----------



## oneluv79 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thinking about how bad my R knee hurts as I tried to read every post.....


----------



## Meursault (Jul 4, 2009)

oneluv79 said:


> Thinking about how bad my R knee hurts as I tried to read every post.....



So is reading the posts making your knee hurt? It's understandable; I have the same experience sometimes, but usually it's a thread about volunteer agencies and I get a headache.


----------



## oneluv79 (Jul 4, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> So is reading the posts making your knee hurt? It's understandable; I have the same experience sometimes, but usually it's a thread about volunteer agencies and I get a headache.



lol....jogging in the park did it....lol...trying to get in shape and end up falling apart in the process....lol....Pain Pain Pain is everywhere.....

oneluv79:sad:


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 5, 2009)

I love watching 300. It motivates me.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 5, 2009)

300...  Great  movie entertainment, but it makes people think that's what actually happened at Thermoplyae (Minus the monsters)

It annoys me that people actually think there were only 300 Greeks there.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 5, 2009)

There were 300 Spartans. Many many more Greeks were there, just not Spartans.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 5, 2009)

:beerchug: This is my 500th post on EMTLife. woohoo. :beerchug:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, I know, but the fact that people think there were only 300 GREEKS that fought there total, and than argue the fact, annoys me.


EDIT-- Only 500?  Jeez Hotel, pick it up.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 5, 2009)

Linuss said:


> EDIT-- Only 500?  Jeez Hotel, pick it up.



I have a life outside of EMTLife, sorry.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 5, 2009)

So do I... I um... went golfing the other day?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2009)

Today was kinda fun. Wound up spending it alone, but over at the firing range. 250 rds of .223, 50 rds of 12gauge, 200 rds of 9mm, and 75 rds of 10mm  all makes for a great 4th of July. Now to get some sleep before shift at the hospital (for money this time!!)


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 5, 2009)

Meh, I have a Mosin Nagant and that thing KILLS my shoulder... no clue why.

Going to sell it sometime this month in preparation for my 21st bday and CCW.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Meh, I have a Mosin Nagant and that thing KILLS my shoulder... no clue why.
> 
> Going to sell it sometime this month in preparation for my 21st bday and CCW.



Nagants are fun to play with. I'm trying to find someone locally with one to add to my firearm collection. 

As for CCW, right now my Glock 19 is my current weapon of choice, but I'm trading that for a Colt Delta Elite, which will become my CCW of choice


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 5, 2009)

Ammonia inhalants BURN LIKE HECK.


----------



## NJN (Jul 5, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Ammonia inhalants BURN LIKE HECK.



I know your speaking from experience, but i'ed like to hear the story behind the experience.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 5, 2009)

"Hmm, guess I forgot to check my pockets after shift... I wonder what it's like *crush and sniff* OH MY GOD!"


----------



## enjoynz (Jul 7, 2009)

*RIP Michael Jackson!*

As this is the only site I really belong too and the EMS news thread on Michael has been closed. I just wanted to say...
Rest in Peace Michael...finally you can!!! 
Thank you so much for the music you made! Which will forever bring back happy memories of my youth!
There will always be hope that one day, this world will unite as one, and bring peace and happiness to all!
I can't see it happening in my life time though.

Enjoynz


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm listening to music, avoiding homework.


----------



## Medic744 (Jul 7, 2009)

Finally home from shifts and a party over the last 3 days and am avoiding finishing my reports from Sat.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 7, 2009)

Tony Dinozzo from _NCIS_ is one of my favorite TV characters


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jul 7, 2009)

Linuss What kinda CCW you going to get?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 8, 2009)

FF-EMT Diver said:


> Linuss What kinda CCW you going to get?



The legal one.


----------



## UsualSuspect147 (Jul 8, 2009)

I will *definitely* be seeing you guys in here, sooner than later probably.

B)


----------



## NJN (Jul 8, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> Tony Dinozzo from _NCIS_ is one of my favorite TV characters



*Gibbs Slap*   Abby is better than Tony any day, Ducky is funnier too.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 8, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> *Gibbs Slap*   Abby is better than Tony any day, Ducky is funnier too.



"Thanks boss" 

Nah, I am not really a huge fan of Abby.  She just bugs me sometimes :glare:

I will give it to you, though.  Ducky is pretty funny at times.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 8, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Ammonia inhalants BURN LIKE HECK.



Could be worse.  I know of an acquaintance of a friend who was carrying pepper spray or mace, and it leaked.  Right down their leg h34r:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 8, 2009)

One of my friends is a cop in Detroit.

He said he would take being tazed dozens of times over being pepper sprayed once.  It last in your hair for days, and every time you take a shower you get some in your eyes.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 8, 2009)

Linuss said:


> It last in your hair for days, and every time you take a shower you get some in your eyes.



Not to mention other places :glare:


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> *Gibbs Slap*   Abby is better than Tony any day, Ducky is funnier too.



Go Duckie!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jul 8, 2009)

I like Abby better


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 8, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> *Gibbs Slap*   Abby is better than Tony any day, Ducky is funnier too.



Gibbs is the best.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 8, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> Gibbs is the best.



Yeah, I really like Gibbs, too.


----------



## UsualSuspect147 (Jul 8, 2009)

Linuss said:


> One of my friends is a cop in Detroit.
> 
> He said he would take being tazed dozens of times over being pepper sprayed once.  It last in your hair for days, and every time you take a shower you get some in your eyes.



I would agree. We carried them in Iraq and in order to carry one you had to be tazed more than once. Same with pepper spray.

I carried the tazer.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> Gibbs is the best.



I tend to wanna root for Ziva over the others


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jul 8, 2009)

Lol, CA is horriable for jobs!! Hello Militaty!


----------



## NJN (Jul 8, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> Gibbs is the best.



i did not say Gibbs is inferior to the rest of the cast, i simply stated that Abby and Ducky are better than Tony


----------



## blterry (Jul 8, 2009)

I cant say anyone on that show is better than anyone else they all are hilarious


----------



## exodus (Jul 9, 2009)

We're currentl en-route to a 500+lb lift assist.  We do this twice a shift, same guy. BLEHH! And I'm usually patient person first off   But. We always get the lift assist at the end of shift instead of the call, so nice n easy :]


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 15, 2009)

Bored and browsing youtube, and found this video. It's of MedStar, the local 911 ambulance provider here in Fort Worth.  Kinda old though.

There was an accident on 820, and Ft Worth fire and MedStar were there doing an extrication.  Another car lost control and hit a few of the FFs and the MedStar workers.  CareFlight was called in (Even though the local level 1 trauma center is 10 minutes away... must have been bad).  All survived.


I drive by that portion of highway all the time, and there is a cross at that same spot.  A motocyclist died in that spot shortly after this.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n69JBo5nTOY[/youtube]


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 17, 2009)

I just found out that I'm 1/8th Native American. I knew I was Native American, but I thought I was 1/16th.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 17, 2009)

Strangely... ditto.


My dad is part black-foot indian, so he's tan.  My mom is part Norwegian, so she's pale.

Which means I'm a mix--- light skin during the winter, really dark and tan quickly in the summer.  Don't burn.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 17, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Strangely... ditto.
> 
> 
> My dad is part black-foot indian, so he's tan.  My mom is part Norwegian, so she's pale.
> ...



Blackfoot here as well. I've been trying for some time to get some solid evidence so we can join the tribe, officially. Found out tonight about an aunt we have that might be able to help out. So, hopefully she knows something and can help us out.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 17, 2009)

Trying for free college?

Scammer!


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 17, 2009)

Nah. (not that I would mind some assistance!). More-so to learn about my history, than anything else.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 17, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Bored and browsing youtube, and found this video. It's of MedStar, the local 911 ambulance provider here in Fort Worth.  Kinda old though.
> 
> There was an accident on 820, and Ft Worth fire and MedStar were there doing an extrication.  Another car lost control and hit a few of the FFs and the MedStar workers.  CareFlight was called in (Even though the local level 1 trauma center is 10 minutes away... must have been bad).  All survived.
> 
> ...


I will come right out and show where I stand on this. This crap should never happen- EMT's, Medics, Police, FF- EVERYBODY!!! should not have to worry about getting plowed over by some idiotic driver who thinks they can do 80 on a rain-slicked road. Last year we lost a CriticalCare Medic because some fool thought she could run up to the accident scene doing a hundred and then slam the brakes and change lanes like Parnelli Jones. 

The LODD that rocked our community ws more than just a Medic. He was a sports coach (he coached my football team for as long as I played- I quit after we lost him), a father, and a husband, and here comes some stupid rip just out of jail for meth and takes it all away. I'm sorry, but she is definitely going to burn in hell for this one. if people don't know what to do when they see an emergency vehicle, then they shouldn't even be allowed ownership of a vehicle! I understand that accidents do happen, but the Ft. Worth deal and the LODD around here were no accidents!!! Ignorance of common sense practice leads to this kind of crap. people need to slow down, especially in my city. We have a drag strip 5 mile east of town; why can't they use it instead of the frickin' main road that runs by my place?


----------



## piranah (Jul 17, 2009)

right now im on P-9....really bored and its funny cuz we're here chillen and the flycars been running constantly.....usually other way around.....lol ha ha ya lazy :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s!!!1lololol jk


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 18, 2009)

Rented a few movies, now I'm trying to decide which one to watch.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 18, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Rented a few movies, now I'm trying to decide which one to watch.



The better one.



And if it's a tie-- whichever one has the hotter girls in it.


----------



## fma08 (Jul 18, 2009)

Linuss said:


> The better one.
> 
> 
> 
> And if it's a tie-- whichever one has the hotter girls in it.



Amen

10 char


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 19, 2009)

Just finished watching Good Luck Chuck. It was pretty good.

After everyone's constant nagging, I decided to rent twilight. I think it's about zombies or something, I don't know. It's hard to mess up a zombie movie... so hopefully I didn't waste my money.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 19, 2009)

Vampires =/= zombies.  Twilight = vampires.



Having said that, zombies rule.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 19, 2009)

It wasn't the worst movie I've watched recently. (That honor goes to Valkyrie) However, I don't think it lived up to all the hype it received.


----------



## Melclin (Jul 19, 2009)

God I spend way to much time on this forum. For about 3.4 seconds I actually considered reading the whole directionless thread.


----------



## exodus (Jul 19, 2009)

Melclin said:


> God I spend way to much time on this forum. For about 3.4 seconds I actually considered reading the whole directionless thread.



I've read the entire thing -.-


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 19, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> It wasn't the worst movie I've watched recently. (That honor goes to Valkyrie) However, I don't think it lived up to all the hype it received.


You kidding me?  Valkyrie is one of the best ones I've seen recently!


----------



## Melclin (Jul 19, 2009)

exodus said:


> I've read the entire thing -.-



epic  h34r:


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 19, 2009)

Linuss said:


> You kidding me?  Valkyrie is one of the best ones I've seen recently!



You sir, have horrible taste.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 19, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> You sir, have horrible taste.



I don't know. _My_ mom is the one that chose it for us to watch!



B)


----------



## fma08 (Jul 19, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I don't know. My mom is the one that chose it for us to watch!
> 
> 
> 
> B)



Oh snap!!!!


----------



## fast65 (Jul 20, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I don't know. My mom is the one that chose it for us to watch!
> 
> 
> 
> B)



damn!


----------



## pljones (Jul 20, 2009)

man...i @#$%&#@# hate July...


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 20, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I don't know. My mom is the one that chose it for us to watch!
> 
> 
> 
> B)



I guess my mother has horrible taste, as well.


----------



## Hockey (Jul 20, 2009)

So since this is about random stuff, anyone hear about Michael Jackson fans killing themselves?


One of them posted a goodbye before doing it apparently.  
http://www.mjjcommunity.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67448

Check out the entire support section

Pretty sad, a lot of those people need some serious help


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 25, 2009)

Goodnight.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 25, 2009)

^^^ Random.



Exam today... 130 questions.  Gah


----------



## fma08 (Jul 25, 2009)

Linuss said:


> ^^^ Random.
> 
> 
> 
> Exam today... 130 questions.  Gah



Good luck with that


----------



## Sasha (Jul 25, 2009)

Something I learned today.. Kids, when left by themselves with cake, will put their hands in it, and get it all over their face. Sometimes in their eye. When they get frosting in their eye, before you try to hold them still and irrigate the eye and wipe it away, wipe the frosting off their hands first. If not, not only will they smear more in when you turn away to grab another wipe or bottle of water, but they will smear it on you while they're trying to flail away.

I also learned when changing a diaper it's best to fold it over so the poo isn't exposed, or they are likely to put their feet in it.

Who knew kids were so messy?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 25, 2009)

Getting older is cool.  Getting old sucks.


Seriously, watching shows like Trauma: Life in the ER, or hell, just seeing it in real life, makes me not want to live past the point where I can no longer do everything for myself. 


I don't want my diapers changed.  I don't want to suffer dementia (though meeting new people every 5 minutes would be fun!) and I don't want to just whither away.







How very emo of me, right?  I'm not even 21 for another 2 weeks, and I'm already thinking of being a geriatric patient.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jul 25, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Getting older is cool.  Getting old sucks.
> 
> 
> Seriously, watching shows like Trauma: Life in the ER, or hell, just seeing it in real life, makes me not want to live past the point where I can no longer do everything for myself.
> ...



I am almost 22..and worked PT care for a while..I tell everyone I quit at 65 lol


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 27, 2009)

*Lookks like Mountain Res-Q's gonna get lightning today.*

California's central Sierras are experiencing drought and afternoon thunderstorms this summer. Hope you hill dogs are ready for it. We just had a CERT class on "The Urban-Wilderness Interface", although "wilderness" aroujnd here is savannah grassland, disused grazing property, and maybe scrub chapparall or riverine woodlands.
Up the hill: lotsa dry brush laddering up into manzanita, little scrub oaks, firs and pines.


----------



## Cory (Jul 28, 2009)

I think Coca-Cola tastes much better from a glass bottle as opposed to the plastic 2-liter bottle. Anyone agree?


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 28, 2009)

Cory said:


> I think Coca-Cola tastes much better from a glass bottle as opposed to the plastic 2-liter bottle. Anyone agree?



Agreed. 

Also, the Arnold Palmer iced tea/lemonade drink tastes much better from a can than a plastic bottle.


----------



## Cory (Jul 28, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Also, the Arnold Palmer iced tea/lemonade drink tastes much better from a can than a plastic bottle.



YES, that stuff in the tall can is great.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 28, 2009)

Cory said:


> YES, that stuff in the tall can is great.



I've tried the bottled stuff. It's an abomination. I hate it.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 28, 2009)

The DVD I rented won't play on my DVD player, or my computer. Hello refund.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 28, 2009)

Cory said:


> I think Coca-Cola tastes much better from a glass bottle as opposed to the plastic 2-liter bottle. Anyone agree?



Mexican Coca-Cola is better than US Coca-Cola.  I'm pretty sure it's the real sugar vs high fructose corn syrup.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 28, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Mexican Coca-Cola is better than US Coca-Cola.  I'm pretty sure it's the real sugar vs high fructose corn syrup.



I have never had Mexican Coca-Cola, so i wouldnt know.  But I would agree that Coke is a lot better than Pepsi


----------



## Medic744 (Jul 28, 2009)

Enjoying my week off, took my little man to the zoo and to his grandparents and great grandparents over the weekend and am getting ready for my Dad to come into the country this weekend for a few days.  Excited he is coming but disappointed because I will be at work for 24 of his visit.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 28, 2009)

I lost my wallet.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 28, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> I lost my wallet.



have you checked you back pocket yet?


----------



## Cory (Jul 28, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Mexican Coca-Cola is better than US Coca-Cola.  I'm pretty sure it's the real sugar vs high fructose corn syrup.



Yes, true. I just had a very big glass bottle of Mexican Coca-Cola a few days ago. It was delicious.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 28, 2009)

Have you been to the Coca-Cola building in Atlanta? They have cokes from all over the world you can try.


----------



## Cory (Jul 28, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Have you been to the Coca-Cola building in Atlanta? They have cokes from all over the world you can try.



No, but I have seen pictures, and a special on the food network , it looks really cool.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Have you been to the Coca-Cola building in Atlanta? They have cokes from all over the world you can try.



They have that at Epcot, too. Or the last time I went, which is admittedly several years ago (Epcot is boring!), they did.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 28, 2009)

I loved the MGM section of Disney World, and Blizzard Beach. Magic Kingdom wasn't that bad either (Can you say Pizza Planet pizza? mmm).


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 28, 2009)

The local Mexican restaurant here sells Mexican Coca-Cola in old time glass bottles too.  I always order it when I go.


----------



## MendoEMT (Jul 29, 2009)

One of our EMTs nearly burned our quarters down.  He put out a cigarette "out" in a coffee can on a table outside, actually just threw it in on top of all the other butts, and it's so hot out that it smoldered and smoldered for a while and then a puff of wind caused the whole thing to become a torch.  Lucky we were here to put it out and not out on a call!!!


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 31, 2009)

I just finished watching Whale Wars. Now I'm going to go ahead and browse around EMTLife for a while and head to bed.


----------



## EMS49393 (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm next up for a call now.  I don't really like my job and can't wait to go home.


----------



## AlphaButch (Aug 1, 2009)

I was tricked into garage sale shopping this morning with the line "Baby, how does running out to the donut shop sound?"..

Donuts...good...

Garage sales in texas heat...bad


----------



## Medic744 (Aug 2, 2009)

Only 8 hours left on this 48 and it has been long and stressful this time around.  Have 0 confidence left in myself thanks to an off handed comment by someone (not anything I did wrong, just not doing excactly what they want due to diffrent learning process).  Am just ready to go home and crawl into bed with my man and sleep for a few hours.


----------



## Cory (Aug 2, 2009)

So, I pretty much hate The Red Badge of Courage, and I can't believe I am reading on a Saturday night.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm fairly confident I have pleuritis.


----------



## phabib (Aug 2, 2009)

hm...interesting day. Heard of some friends getting evicted out of their apartment because too many  black africans were visiting them. They run a program for refugees so it's normal to have people in and out of the apartment. The landlord called them prostitutes. oh...the landlord happens to also be half Sudanese.

Another friend got ripped off by a real estate middle man because Egyptians won't rent apartments directly to Americans for some crazy reason. 

Egypt is insane. If anyone plans to visit at any point, don't. The country has gone so far downhill in the past 5 years it makes me ashamed to be Egyptian. Thankfully I fly back to Denver in 2 weeks.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 2, 2009)

Just finished listening to "A Trick of the Tail" by Genesis, in it's entirety.  Nothing like a 33 year old album to take you back...


----------



## andydrumm05 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've been humming the song "Celebration" since Friday afternoon, because that's when I found out that I passed my NREMT-B exam, and this was my first go at it. So to say that I'm excited, is an understatement.


----------



## amberdt03 (Aug 2, 2009)

when i'm running code....get the heck out of my way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just because it ain't your kid that we are going to get, doesn't mean they aren't important.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 2, 2009)

I think all cars need a new devices installed in them:


When an emergency vehicles is nearby, all other civilian vehicles have their gas pedals turned off.  No accelerating, no following ambulances to get through traffic.  Just a nice, gentle glide.





That will solve our problems!


----------



## amberdt03 (Aug 2, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I think all cars need a new devices installed in them:
> 
> 
> When an emergency vehicles is nearby, all other civilian vehicles have their gas pedals turned off.  No accelerating, no following ambulances to get through traffic.  Just a nice, gentle glide.
> ...



i agree!!!! i kept hitting the train horn we have but it didn't work, finally i got on the pa and started yelling. last week, the nurses had called the police in garland cause they were running hot in traffic and this lady was following behind them like 3 ft from the bumper........she almost rear ended them cause they had to slam on the brakes cause some idiot moved left and stopped in front of them......we don't know if they got her or not cause they had turned off on 30 and she stayed on 635


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 3, 2009)

Luckily when I did the PICU, I didn't have to run L&S.  I would have been lost, crying in downtown Dallas, scared at 1AM, cursing at the 30 cars on the road.


I got lost going to Baylor from the Cotton Bowl!  I could have sworn I was told to go to Parkland, but when my medic asked why I was on the highway, I knew something was wrong 








5 days until I'm in Vegas for my 21st bday.  wOOt.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 3, 2009)

Ohio: I hate you.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 3, 2009)

Ohio: Everyone hates you.




(Sandusky exempted)


----------



## Cory (Aug 3, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Ohio: I hate you.



You only hate Ohio because we're the best -_-


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 3, 2009)

Cory said:


> You only hate Ohio because we're the best -_-



Besides Cedar Point, Ohio has nothing to offer.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 3, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I think all cars need a new devices installed in them:
> 
> 
> When an emergency vehicles is nearby, all other civilian vehicles have their gas pedals turned off.  No accelerating, no following ambulances to get through traffic.  Just a nice, gentle glide.
> ...



I dont think this will help though this is quite a problem. I see where your coming from as many vehicles tend to just stop where they are. I have thought that a police vehicle should trail other emergency vehicles occasionaly and site all those who draft off of it, or impede the emergency vehicles progress in one way or the other


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 3, 2009)

Did you know, that in World War 2. The first Stealth Fighter was accidentally created by the Nazi's, but was never used?


----------



## Cory (Aug 3, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Besides Cedar Point, Ohio has nothing to offer.



Don't forget Kings Island, and yes Cedar Point is great. I forgot, you're from Michigan aren't you? If so, I am going to stop now.


----------



## oneluv79 (Aug 3, 2009)

OMG!!! Strawberry Cheesecake Snacks by Jell-O brand are like HOT S#X in a cup...who knew....lol....I'm jonesing for them....lolol


oneluv79:blush:


----------



## Sasha (Aug 3, 2009)

Cory said:


> You only hate Ohio because we're the best -_-



Yeeeeaaahhhh right.


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 3, 2009)

oneluv79 said:


> OMG!!! Strawberry Cheesecake Snacks by Jell-O brand are like HOT S#X in a cup:



Alrighty then :blush:...


----------



## oneluv79 (Aug 3, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> Alrighty then :blush:...



lolol They are! You go get you some and you'll find out....I'm about to have another one before I go to work...lol


oneluv79


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 3, 2009)

im surprised this thread has survived so long. 1600 some odd posts


----------



## flhtci01 (Aug 3, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> im surprised this thread has survived so long. 1600 some odd posts



AND not be locked. B)


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 3, 2009)

That_Guy said:


> Did you know, that in World War 2. The first Stealth Fighter was accidentally created by the Nazi's, but was never used?



Really?  Do you have a link?  I would love to read about that.


----------



## NJN (Aug 3, 2009)

Yesterday was the 45th Anniversary of the Gulf of Tonkin Incident.

On another note, "I've got a loverly bunch of coconuts"


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Aug 4, 2009)

im currently at work, terrible music is on the radio, every one directly in front om me is working out wrong.....7 hours to go


----------



## JesseM515 (Aug 4, 2009)

snuggie for dogs... they really have thought of everything



oh and they discovered new mozart music...astounding


----------



## NJN (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm listening to Sweedish Hip Hop/ Swing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnaeImQ0TSg


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 4, 2009)

*Y*&Y*&G&^G*&G&^G*H(@&YT*U!()MU@(*&N*&N!#^#NK#*&#!&N#M*#*N#*)N&!#F*F#N*!#&#(&#!)




What was supposed to be a good birthday, has now been ruined, and it hasn't even happened yet.


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 4, 2009)

Linuss said:


> *Y*&Y*&G&^G*&G&^G*H(@&YT*U!()MU@(*&N*&N!#^#NK#*&#!&N#M*#*N#*)N&!#F*F#N*!#&#(&#!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you say that?

Just read the humor zone. It'll cheer you up. It's cheered me up.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Aug 4, 2009)

my girl friend forgot a fork for my soup in a can. meh:wacko:


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Aug 4, 2009)

3 hours down 5 to go, my feet hurt. i get fired if i sit down and i still need a second job woot woot!


----------



## amberdt03 (Aug 4, 2009)

CFRBryan347768 said:


> my girl friend forgot a fork for my soup in a can. meh:wacko:



fork for soup?


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 4, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> fork for soup?



Don't you eat your soup with a fork?


----------



## amberdt03 (Aug 4, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> Don't you eat your soup with a fork?



not soup, but i have eaten ice cream with a fork before.....no spoons and the cafeteria was closed.


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 4, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> not soup, but i have eaten ice cream with a fork before.....no spoons and the cafeteria was closed.



Yeah, I think I have done that too.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 4, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> not soup, but i have eaten ice cream with a fork before.....no spoons and the cafeteria was closed.



I do that regularly.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 4, 2009)

I have to get a Hep B titer :sad:


----------



## Sasha (Aug 4, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> not soup, but i have eaten ice cream with a fork before.....no spoons and the cafeteria was closed.



You mean you eat ice cream with something other than a fork? :unsure:


----------



## amberdt03 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> You mean you eat ice cream with something other than a fork? :unsure:



uh yeah.......a knife.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 4, 2009)

Well... you DO live in Wylie.


----------



## amberdt03 (Aug 4, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Well... you DO live in Wylie.



the only reason you know where that is, is because you used google. and just cause i live there, don't mean i'm from there. lol.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 4, 2009)

There's a firefighter in my class from Wylie.


I'm not THAT out of DFW locations...


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 4, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I have to get a Hep B titer :sad:



At least you don't have to get the vaccine series.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 4, 2009)

My last one was in June of 01, so I'm right on the threshold.


----------



## Medic744 (Aug 5, 2009)

Am studying to take the Paramedic protocol test at work since they wanted me to wait on it.  Kinda stinks since I already did the Intermediate one when everybody else tested.  Why not give me the Paramedic one first?!?


----------



## VFFforpeople (Aug 5, 2009)

Bored bored bored, stike team tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 5, 2009)

an interesting read if ever bored, Deep Survival by Laurence Gonzales


----------



## GR1N53N (Aug 6, 2009)

Speaking of books, here's some interesting authors to check out, if you're capable of suspending your disbelief (I thought that's what fiction was all about, but I know people who read anything remotely sci-fi/fantasy and get all pissed off that it's not reality):

Neil Gaiman: Writes the Sandman series of "graphic novels", but his real novels are pretty sweet too.  Check out American Gods, Anasi Boys, or Neverwhere.

Terry Pratchett: looking for a hilarious fantasy/comedy series, with an English flair?  Check out his Discworld series.  The colour of magic is the first, and while reading them in order has its merits, he really doesn't establish the world fully until his 3rd or 4th book.  The series contains some great sub-series's featuring specific characters.. "Guards Guards!" is the first featuring Sam Vimes and the Night Watch, and probably my favourite subplot (think detective/comedy set in a fantasy world).

Douglas Adams: The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy is probably the pinnacle of SciFi/Comedy, and English dry wit.  Also check out his Dirk Gently books (there are two of them) for a more hilarious cross between Neil Gaiman and a detective novel.

P.G. Wodehouse (we're exiting the scifi/fantasy theme here): The great English comic of the early 20th century, his books could be described as a modern "Comedy of Errors" set in the upper class and aristocracy of England, and New York (occassionally), at the turn of the [last] century.  Wooster and Jeeves are his legendary duo - the young gentleman (a bumbling idiot) and his butler (the knight in shining armour).  But my favourite character of his is Psmith (search for that name in the title of the book to find him).


And for something a little different, try Chuck Palahniuk (I'd check the spelling there on wiki before hunting for it).  He wrote Fight Club (became that movie with Brad Pitt), and that was one of his more tame efforts.  These books are prety graphic, and deal with all manner of bizarre things, but again, this is not scifi/fantasy.  Just a twisted mind's portrayal of the underbelly of human nature.

Hope y'all enjoy them!


----------



## Meursault (Aug 6, 2009)

I like your taste.

Bill Bryson! Why hasn't anyone mentioned Bill Bryson! _A Short History of Nearly Everything_ is surprisingly informative, even if he did make a couple of mistakes.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Aug 6, 2009)

American Heroes in the fight against radical Islam by Col. Oliver North. is one good book to read.


----------



## NEMed2 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've been trying to read the same book for over a year.  Every time I pick it up I have to remember what I was reading.  I only have a few chapters left.


----------



## Medic744 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still studying and having trouble concentrating with a super fussy teething infant in the next room.  My poor Boo Bear just can't get comfortable.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 6, 2009)

Good night all. I'm gonna hit the hay early due to NR practicals tomorrow morning!


----------



## fma08 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm getting a new (used) car soon... Pretty excited about that


----------



## Medic744 (Aug 8, 2009)

At work catching up on Shark Week specials and in general being bored.  Its too quiet around here today, that's right I said quiet.  I blame the EMT student.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, I would be in Las Vegas right now getting ready to party up my 21st birthday, but my soon to be ex sister in law is a freak, so my brother filed for divorce and is supposed to not leave Texas until after the emergency custody court date on Monday...


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 8, 2009)

Medic744 said:


> At work catching up on Shark Week specials and in general being bored.  Its too quiet around here today, that's right I said quiet.  I blame the EMT student.



haha curse of the student


----------



## fma08 (Aug 8, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> haha curse of the student



Could be worse, could be a JAFR


----------



## Medic744 (Aug 9, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> haha curse of the student




Starting to think it might be my partner.  Student left and we still got to go out and sit down for dinner and then coffee break at Starbucks before we got a mutual aid BS for a DQ in a nearby town.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 9, 2009)

Wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## enjoynz (Aug 9, 2009)

4 frosts in 4 days...but what beautiful sunny, blue sky days they have been.
Spring bulbs up, lambs and calves saying Hi to the world....I love Spring!
How is your late summer looking...trees changing colour (color) yet?

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## fma08 (Aug 10, 2009)

Summer's just getting here Joy lol It's been warmer on average now than it has been most of July lol The earth's magnetic poles must be switching or something. Winter seems to be starting later and going later than usual, and summer seems to be shifting later too


----------



## Medic744 (Aug 10, 2009)

Just wanting to vent about my last call.  Not the actual call but about the nurse (not RN bashing-some are my best friends) just one in particular.
Here it goes:
0530 we get called out to 70ish male with high fever and lethargy.  Sure enough when we get there its a good possibility that he has an infection around his new portacath site.  No biggie.  Take him to hospital.  Triage nurse gets snotty cause I forgot to call report (it happens).  Wonderful charge nurse gets us a room.  Room nurse takes report then turns to daughter of pt and goes "Is he a full code?"  Confused daughter asks "Whats that?" 
Nurse:  Its where if he stops breathing then we jump up and down on his chest and save him.
Daughter: Yes thats what we want
Nurse goes into a rant about Obama care and how if he gets his way then they will no longer be allowed to do that because the pt would not have any quality of life.

Me:  In shock that she would just jump into a mess like that and be rude to the patient and his daughter.  All I could do is bite my tongue and make a break for it.

Is it just me or was the nurse over the line.  She had no right to push her personal political views on a patient or upset the family like that.  I have worked with this nurse at another hospital and she is always rude to ev everybody.

End of rant


----------



## enjoynz (Aug 10, 2009)

Medic744 said:


> Just wanting to vent about my last call.  Not the actual call but about the nurse (not RN bashing-some are my best friends) just one in particular.
> Here it goes:
> 0530 we get called out to 70ish male with high fever and lethargy.  Sure enough when we get there its a good possibility that he has an infection around his new portacath site.  No biggie.  Take him to hospital.  Triage nurse gets snotty cause I forgot to call report (it happens).  Wonderful charge nurse gets us a room.  Room nurse takes report then turns to daughter of pt and goes "Is he a full code?"  Confused daughter asks "Whats that?"
> Nurse:  Its where if he stops breathing then we jump up and down on his chest and save him.
> ...


+

Well if it was me, I would report her to whomever is in charge. Or told the patients daughter too.
How dear she make a comment like that. That is totally out of order.
I assume nurses in the States have to follow a Code of Ethic's as do the nurses in this country.
A comment like that should go on that nurse's record.
Just my 10 cents worth.

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## VFFforpeople (Aug 10, 2009)

Well I am home from the Burney LCA!! Very fun!!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm hungry and the pickles I bought and spent hours opening are the wrong pickles. And I'm too lazy to go get food. 

Man. I really need a butler.


----------



## amberdt03 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I'm hungry and the pickles I bought and spent hours opening are the wrong pickles.



don't you hate it when that happens? such a disappointment.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 10, 2009)

I.  Loved.  Last.  Night.


----------



## amberdt03 (Aug 10, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I.  Loved.  Last.  Night.



like you even remembered last night. lol.


----------



## fma08 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm listening to Youth Gone Wild right now... Skid Row is pretty much awesome


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 11, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> like you even remembered last night. lol.



I actually remember all of it.  I didn't get THAT celebratory!  Though, FYI, Mexican flavored water + nachos from Main Event = no good.


----------



## Scout (Aug 11, 2009)

Disposable pen torches are not disposable to the extent of single use.


----------



## amberdt03 (Aug 11, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I actually remember all of it.  I didn't get THAT celebratory!  Though, FYI, Mexican flavored water + nachos from Main Event = no good.



i'll remember that. lol.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 12, 2009)

Was driving on the freeway today and saw an MVC right in front of me. Guy hit a big orange traffic barrel, and for some reason, darted across the freeway and ran up the embankment, and spun and rolled over. 

I was debating whether I should stop or not, but decided against it and just called 911.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 14, 2009)

My partner today is CRAZY into World of Warcraft. He talks about it constantly, reads books, brings a laptop just to play it, and ONLY drinks the blue WoW mountain dew and water. Totally nuts.

And today, I am going to drink the red/orangeish world of war craft mountain dew ALL day, just to tease him.


----------



## oneluv79 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sasha said:


> My partner today is CRAZY into World of Warcraft. He talks about it constantly, reads books, brings a laptop just to play it, and ONLY drinks the blue WoW mountain dew and water. Totally nuts.
> 
> And today, I am going to drink the red/orangeish world of war craft mountain dew ALL day, just to tease him.



lol....He might use his sword on you.....lol


----------



## Sasha (Aug 14, 2009)

oneluv79 said:


> lol....He might use his sword on you.....lol



That's okay. I have my Harry Potter magic wand in my backpack


----------



## Scout (Aug 14, 2009)

http://img195.imageshack.us/i/imgmyths04.gif/


Any guesses what this formula is.... 

Given.
(L) the light available
(S) reduced visual ability due to atmospheric conditions
(Vo) Quality of vision
(d) Distance
(An) Alcohol consumed


----------



## Rob123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Scout said:


> http://img195.imageshack.us/i/imgmyths04.gif/
> 
> 
> Any guesses what this formula is....
> ...



Sounds like something out of a pilot's manual.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 14, 2009)

Whatever the answer it, it has to do with a Beta-adrenergic receptor!


----------



## Scout (Aug 14, 2009)

Its a formula to denote the effect of your perception of beauty relitive to alcohol consumed.


"over a factor of 50 you start bringing sexy back, while numbers in the 90s have the capability to produce visions of super models"


----------



## amberdt03 (Aug 14, 2009)

stupid wisdom teeth:sad:


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 14, 2009)

Tomorrow will be fun. Red Cross Disaster Team meeting in the morning, then on to the gun show in the afternoon


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 14, 2009)

I need to get to sleep. I have to get up at 530 for a clinical.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 15, 2009)

Yea, well I have to be up at 630 for 8 hours of class


----------



## Sasha (Aug 15, 2009)

I want to volunteer at the local inpatient hospice.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 15, 2009)

Got a Mosin, 440 rds of 7.62x54R, 100 rds of 10mm, 2 AR-15 mags, and 2 Delta Elite mags. Not a bad haul for today


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 15, 2009)

I like my Mosin.... but I'm a wimpy boy and it kills my shoulder.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 15, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I like my Mosin.... but I'm a wimpy boy and it kills my shoulder.



I'm gonna go play for a bit tomorrow at the range, between that and my 12g we'll see which one kills my shoulder more


----------



## oneluv79 (Aug 15, 2009)

I updated my resume today and reposted on yahoo/hotjobs.....



oneluv79


----------



## Second (Aug 15, 2009)

had extracation today, it was great. got pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 16, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I like my Mosin.... but I'm a wimpy boy and it kills my shoulder.



Fired 20 rds of 7.62x54R and 20 rds of 12g 00buck... I think my shoulder is gonna fall off. At least my .22 and 10mm were nice and mild to shoot


----------



## Medic744 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just got home from our River trip last night, it was awesome but sucked to come home to a leaking pipe in our shower.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 17, 2009)

Today is going to be a lazy day that is going to involve lots of TV, computer and movies. 

Tomorrow: making up for the time I spent slacking off today.


----------



## eCustomKnife (Aug 17, 2009)

*OK, I like this concept*

I'm new here, day one, first post, no direction....


fmg


----------



## Sasha (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B45wamdPZfA&feature=related

i was watching this (perhaps my favorite song, you just can't be sad listening to it.) and I noticed he has no under arm hair.

Holy socks. My future ex husband, if we can just get rid of that facial hair.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 18, 2009)

Sasha said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B45wamdPZfA&feature=related
> 
> i was watching this (perhaps my favorite song, you just can't be sad listening to it.) and I noticed he has no under arm hair.
> 
> Holy socks. My future ex husband, if we can just get rid of that facial hair.



Sounds like it has some reggae in there... nice.


----------



## TommyKeet (Aug 18, 2009)

I should be doing papers for my a&p class but am being very lazy! Dont think online classes are the best for me and my procrastination.


----------



## TommyKeet (Aug 18, 2009)

Sitting here waiting for my coffee at Books A Million! Taking forever!


----------



## exodus (Aug 18, 2009)

Sasha said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B45wamdPZfA&feature=related
> 
> i was watching this (perhaps my favorite song, you just can't be sad listening to it.) and I noticed he has no under arm hair.
> 
> Holy socks. My future ex husband, if we can just get rid of that facial hair.



Ew. He's not even hot.... Like Zac Efron!


----------



## Meursault (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=C7217AFCE3130086

DnB +  church = awesomeness.

On that note, what's everyone listening to?

And Sasha, wth? It's really not that hard to convince a guy to shave. That seems like a better approach than picking up a guy who appears to have a permanent coat of grease.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 18, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=C7217AFCE3130086
> 
> DnB +  church = awesomeness.
> 
> ...



He is a beautiful person and an activist. And he has such a beautiful song.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 18, 2009)

Emergency is now on everyday in boise :beerchug:

what a great show


----------



## Grady_emt (Aug 18, 2009)

i changed the oil, transmission fluid, transfer case fluid, both differential fluids and flushed the radiator in my JEEP.  On the list for tomorrow is New brakes and washing/polishing/waxing


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 18, 2009)

Grady_emt said:


> i changed the oil, transmission fluid, transfer case fluid, both differential fluids and flushed the radiator in my JEEP.  On the list for tomorrow is New brakes and washing/polishing/waxing



I get to order a Weber 34 carb for my 83 CJ7 next week. I need a carb rebuild, so I figure I'll order a new one and do the Nutter mod(and yank emmissions gear). Can't wait to dig into the engine compartment and clean up all those hoses


----------



## Grady_emt (Aug 18, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I get to order a Weber 34 carb for my 83 CJ7 next week. I need a carb rebuild, so I figure I'll order a new one and do the Nutter mod(and yank emmissions gear). Can't wait to dig into the engine compartment and clean up all those hoses




Ahhhh the classic CJ, personally i think it stands for "*C*lassic* J*eep"   Mine's and 03' TJ


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 18, 2009)

Grady_emt said:


> Ahhhh the classic CJ, personally i think it stands for "*C*lassic* J*eep"   Mine's and 03' TJ



I ran an 01 TJ for a while and loved it. This CJ is getting to be an interesting experience. The guy I bought it from didn't take too good of care of it


----------



## Grady_emt (Aug 18, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I ran an 01 TJ for a while and loved it. This CJ is getting to be an interesting experience. The guy I bought it from didn't take too good of care of it



My dad had an old CJ for the longest, then got a YJ in '95, so I've always wanted one.  I finally did in Feb and have been wrenching on it since then.  Saving up to re-gear and hopefully upgrade the D35 in the rear before too long.


----------



## hottrotter18 (Aug 19, 2009)

Grady_emt said:


> i changed the oil, transmission fluid, transfer case fluid, both differential fluids and flushed the radiator in my JEEP.  On the list for tomorrow is New brakes and washing/polishing/waxing



My 2000 Jeep is nothing but trouble!
Had to get a new Power Steering pump and transmission cause someone decided to take it on a joyride while i was in a store!


----------



## k8ek8e (Aug 19, 2009)

I feel like I've been put through the works today. Does anyone miss the drama tv series ER?


----------



## hottrotter18 (Aug 19, 2009)

eh i like the new show the creator of ER made, 
Southland


----------



## k8ek8e (Aug 19, 2009)

Southland is pretty sweet, but I've always dug the medical drama thing. It's sad really.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 20, 2009)

I forgot how much I hate shelling out the money people want for textbooks... at least the bookstore didn't try to stop me from writing down the ISBNs this time...

And in other news... I think I must have walked 10 miles at the hospital today. That's what happens when you get floated from floor to floor because they called too many techs in today


----------



## NEMed2 (Aug 21, 2009)

k8ek8e said:


> I feel like I've been put through the works today. Does anyone miss the drama tv series ER?



My sister loved this show, but I was never allowed to speak during it.  She's not medically inclined.  *sigh*

I'm a huge fan of a medical shows.  Nurse Jackie is turning into a new fav. but those discovery shows are pretty good too.


----------



## NEMed2 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh, and its pouring in CT, again.  Surprise surprise.  With off/on rain in the forcast for the next 10 days.  Super.

There is a tornado watch where I live. One may have already touched down.


----------



## k8ek8e (Aug 21, 2009)

NEMed2 said:


> My sister loved this show, but I was never allowed to speak during it.  She's not medically inclined.  *sigh*
> 
> I'm a huge fan of a medical shows.  Nurse Jackie is turning into a new fav. but those discovery shows are pretty good too.



During the last season of ER I made sure that everyone in my house was absolutely silent so I wouldn't miss a single thing because I knew it was going away. 

When I was a 8 I watched M*A*S*H* reruns and fell in love with Alan Alda. He's still dreamy if you ask me.  I also watched Scrubs and House. I saw the first episode of Nurse Jackie and think I could really get into it. And I love all of the Discovery Health trauma shows. (rambling now.... lol)


----------



## NEMed2 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ah M*A*S*H.... I catch it every once in a while.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 21, 2009)

NEMed2 said:


> Oh, and its pouring in CT, again.  Surprise surprise.  With off/on rain in the forcast for the next 10 days.  Super.
> 
> There is a tornado watch where I live. One may have already touched down.



Send the rain to NM we need it. And I miss rain


----------



## Sasha (Aug 22, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Send the rain to NM we need it. And I miss rain



We have rain and sunshine multiple times a day, many times without warning it will open up and pour and suddenly stop and be sunshiney.

Don't like the weather, wait 10 minutes, it'll change.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> We have rain and sunshine multiple times a day, many times without warning it will open up and pour and suddenly stop and be sunshiney.
> 
> Don't like the weather, wait 10 minutes, it'll change.



I know.... I miss FL. Where I was born in FL you could almost set your watch by the afternoon rain showers


----------



## mct601 (Aug 22, 2009)

we had a huge brought here in southern MS early in the summer. now it rains almost daily. we definitely got the rain I wished for.


----------



## fma08 (Aug 22, 2009)

I got a new (used) car!!! I'm pretty excited since I haven't had one in about 3 years...


----------



## NEMed2 (Aug 22, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Send the rain to NM we need it. And I miss rain



You can have it.  By the time it is dry enough to mow the lawn its more like bailing a field.  I tried today and was caught in a torrential downpour.  At least it cooled me off a bit.

Last month we had rain almost every single day for the entire month.  It got very old very quick.


----------



## NEMed2 (Aug 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> We have rain and sunshine multiple times a day, many times without warning it will open up and pour and suddenly stop and be sunshiney.
> 
> Don't like the weather, wait 10 minutes, it'll change.



That is our moto as well; except its wait a minute.  Ahh New England.  Or, we also have 4 seasons: almost winter, winter, still winter and road construction.


----------



## flhtci01 (Aug 22, 2009)

Tired of summer, ready for some snow.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 22, 2009)

We have four seasons too. And you can experience them all in one day.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Aug 22, 2009)

ready to break out my snowboard!!!! Medic..still a month away but coming up quick.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 22, 2009)

Hhhhhheeeeeaaaadddd aaaaaccccchhhheeee!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 22, 2009)

moving sucks! just moved into the dorm at weber state... 

now trying to find a job down here...not looking good so far


----------



## gillysaurus (Aug 24, 2009)

Switching from night shift to day shift blows. My sleep schedule is all messed up, and I'm wide awake at 3 am. I'm not going to be a pleasant monkey today! 

It's worth it, though... Just keep telling yourself that, Gilly!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 24, 2009)

gillysaurus said:


> Switching from night shift to day shift blows. My sleep schedule is all messed up, and I'm wide awake at 3 am. I'm not going to be a pleasant monkey today!
> 
> It's worth it, though... Just keep telling yourself that, Gilly!



Gilllllllycakes!! I love you! 

You are always a pleasent monkey, whether you try to be or not!  It is worth it, as long as you're not with that same jerk partner ex person.


----------



## Brandon O (Aug 24, 2009)

Here's me strongly suspecting I failed the skills exam for a nameless Boston-area ambulance company... <_<


----------



## Sasha (Aug 25, 2009)

I have had a headache for the past week.

Maybe it's a tumor.


----------



## Archymomma (Aug 25, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I have had a headache for the past week.
> 
> Maybe it's a tumor.




_It is not a tumor_....(said in my best Arnold voice...)


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 25, 2009)

I can't wait till payday... textbooks are already paid for, rent is covered, and my Jeep needs some new parts


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 25, 2009)

Archymomma said:


> _It is not a tumor_....(said in my best Arnold voice...)



lol. I remember that movie.


----------



## Archymomma (Aug 25, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> lol. I remember that movie.




It was an awesome bad movie! I watch it on cable when I'm bumming around the house when it is on!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 25, 2009)

I found a $100 bill in my car, that I didn't know I had.

That brightened up my entire week.


----------



## Scout (Aug 25, 2009)

I dunno, I'd be fair annoyed to find a $100 bill.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 25, 2009)

I found a $20 in my pocket one time... it was strange.


You FEEL like you've gained money, but in reality, you didn't.


----------



## Onceamedic (Aug 25, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I found a $100 bill in my car, that I didn't know I had.
> 
> That brightened up my entire week.



whoo hoo...   Sasha's buying the drinks.....


----------



## Sasha (Aug 26, 2009)

I have no idea HOW but I somehow managed to snap my driver's license in half.


----------



## fma08 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I have no idea HOW but I somehow managed to snap my driver's license in half.



*starts a slow clap*


----------



## Sasha (Aug 26, 2009)

fma08 said:


> *starts a slow clap*



sadface!!


----------



## fma08 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sasha said:


> sadface!!



Aww cheer up Sasha ^_^


----------



## Sasha (Aug 26, 2009)

Got to use sign language with a patient today. She was deaf, getting transported. Ultimately we did use pen and paper, but I knew a few things like how to tell her I'm going to take her blood pressure, pulse, ask if she was in pain or out of breath. She also taught me the sign for diabetes, hypertension, paramedic, nausea, dizzy or light headed, indicate that I was going to listen to breathe sounds and a couple other things.

I love learning from patients.


----------



## Archymomma (Aug 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Got to use sign language with a patient today. She was deaf, getting transported. Ultimately we did use pen and paper, but I knew a few things like how to tell her I'm going to take her blood pressure, pulse, ask if she was in pain or out of breath. She also taught me the sign for diabetes, hypertension, paramedic, nausea, dizzy or light headed, indicate that I was going to listen to breathe sounds and a couple other things.
> 
> I love learning from patients.



that is really cool.
I took sign in college and have used it with my kids.


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, I'm about to join the statistic, I sign divorce papers on tuesday.  It's happening soooooooo fast.  No doubts, I just thought the lawyer was a little busier than this, and that I wouldn't hear back until monday.


----------



## Scout (Aug 28, 2009)

How the heck can someone not realize they are near full term....:glare:


----------



## medic417 (Aug 28, 2009)

Scout said:


> How the heck can someone not realize they are near full term....:glare:



Easy.  Many women/girls are not regular so they do not realize they are missing periods.  Also some are already fat.    Some women do not gain any weight and remain skinny.  

I have had patients deny any chance of being pregnant.  They did not look pregnant.  Yet ever couple of minutes they doubled up in pain.  Checked them and they had minor amount of discharge.  Guess what they were full term and delivered healthy full term baby at the hospital. 

I'm sure theres more reasons.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 28, 2009)

So today sucked.

Got screwed at the mechanic, grandma went to the hospital AGAIN with CHF.

However, after all this time, I FINALLY got my approval to test letter (convinced my partner to run over to the school on our lunch break.) and will be dropping the paperwork in the mail box later tonight. Medic is so close, I can taste it.

I think I may make a copy of the letter and frame it hahahah.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> So today sucked.
> 
> Got screwed at the mechanic, grandma went to the hospital AGAIN with CHF.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your rotten luck, but good luck on the testing! 

As for my day... only tech on the floor with 25 patients... And some nurses that thought that what they told me came over everyhting else..


----------



## flhtci01 (Aug 29, 2009)

Headed to Margaritaville tonight and its a balmy 54 degrees out:sad:.


----------



## exodus (Aug 29, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Wow, I'm about to join the statistic, I sign divorce papers on tuesday.  It's happening soooooooo fast.  No doubts, I just thought the lawyer was a little busier than this, and that I wouldn't hear back until monday.



Congrats!

tenchar


I had an insanely sick pt today. Had a pulmonary embolism from a ruptured trachea. CCT IFT. PT has a 20% collapsed lung on right, but still somehow sat'd at 98% and showed adequate perfusion...

From the words of the nurse after the call. "That lady was f'ing sick"


----------



## Medic744 (Aug 30, 2009)

LOL Gave my shift a new nickname "The Band Aid Brigade"  Im even thinking of putting "Sponsored by Johnson and Johnson" on the side of the truck.  Seriously have done 3 refusals today because each time we got called all the people wanted was their very very very minor ouchy fixed.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Aug 30, 2009)

*Wow*

Im getting married in 14 days !!!


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Aug 30, 2009)

ITz a resq misson


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 30, 2009)

I was so bored that I just cleaned my bathroom.




Weird.


----------



## Guardian (Aug 31, 2009)

That don't count this pile of steaming nothing in the post count do they?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 31, 2009)

Guardian said:


> That don't count this pile of steaming nothing in the post count do they?



Why wouldn't they?


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 31, 2009)

I want to learn to play guitar.


----------



## Guardian (Aug 31, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Why wouldn't they?



If you claim you're the number one ems forum, but most of the posts are just crap like this...


I'll let that sink in before I post anymore.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 31, 2009)

And just think, you are contributing to it and bumping it to the top.


----------



## Guardian (Aug 31, 2009)

Sasha said:


> And just think, you are contributing to it and bumping it to the top.



well played.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 31, 2009)

Guardian said:


> If you claim you're the number one ems forum, but most of the posts are just crap like this...
> 
> 
> I'll let that sink in before I post anymore.



There's 1,800 post in this thread out of over 166,000... and you think most of the post are crap?


This thread barely constitutes 1% of the forum.    Hell, I have more post then this entire thread does.  (Weird in and of itself)


----------



## Guardian (Aug 31, 2009)

Linuss said:


> There's 1,800 post in this thread out of over 166,000... and you think most of the post are crap?
> 
> 
> This thread barely constitutes 1% of the forum.    Hell, I have more post then this entire thread does.  (Weird in and of itself)





To answer your non sequitur, yes I think they are all crap.

Secondly, I thought the number might have been significant, but maybe not.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Woo Hoo just discovered I can get EMTLife on my phone!


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Aug 31, 2009)

Because of my car accident 2 years back I never finished high school. So today I go for my GED test... only problem is that the GED test runs 3:30 - 7pm, and my EMT class runs 7 - 10pm... AND on top of that, the ambulance building I have my EMT class in is about 30 mins. away from the GED test... So I am hoping I can finish the GED quick and then hurry my butt over to my EMT class.

THEN, tomorrow my GED test runs 4 - 7pm, and EMT is 7-10pm... so i get to do the same run around tomorrow. only time I have off is Wednesday when all i have is my GED test. And Tuesday isn't just a normal EMT class, its a lab on basic vitals and safely lifting pat.

AND, I think I have to go to the dentist cuz my mouth hurts. Mom says it sounds like my wisdom teeth  This week sucks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 1, 2009)

So I'm at work and am sitting with a pt. The pt I'm sitting with is completely zonked out (Thank you Mr Promethazine and Mr Morphine), so I found a good use for my time. I'm on my Itouch listening to Dr. Guy's PHTLS and Pharm podcasts. As well as typing this. One ear still open to listen to whats going on around me of course.


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Sep 1, 2009)

good morning!


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 1, 2009)

StreetPharmacist said:


> good morning!



No, you got it backwards, at 0610, it's good night    I'm heading to bed.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 1, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> No, you got it backwards, at 0610, it's good night    I'm heading to bed.



+1
Time to grab about 6 hours of sleep before class and then head back to work. Good night everyone


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Sep 1, 2009)

I will try it again, GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJN (Sep 1, 2009)

Now you have it right. Good morning to you too.


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 1, 2009)

NJN said:


> Now you have it right. Good morning to you too.



What he ^ said    Good morning


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 1, 2009)

Good morning to everyone. Another fun filled day of being a floor tech


----------



## Sasha (Sep 1, 2009)

I got Swine Flu.

Look how cute! http://www.giantmicrobes.com/us/products/swineflu.html


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 2, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I got Swine Flu.
> 
> Look how cute! http://www.giantmicrobes.com/us/products/swineflu.html



Was wondering when they would release that little guy. I want it


----------



## Sasha (Sep 2, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Was wondering when they would release that little guy. I want it



They dont have it in petri dish form. How dissapointing.

I am also fond of the toxic mold. He looks so angry and plotting. And MRSA. It has a cape.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 2, 2009)

I was bored and made a new avatar.


Too small the see the pure awesomeness of it though


----------



## kittaypie (Sep 2, 2009)

Sasha said:


> They dont have it in petri dish form. How dissapointing.
> 
> I am also fond of the toxic mold. He looks so angry and plotting. And MRSA. It has a cape.



oh my goodness, those little guys are awesome.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 2, 2009)

Sasha said:


> They dont have it in petri dish form. How dissapointing.
> 
> I am also fond of the toxic mold. He looks so angry and plotting. And MRSA. It has a cape.



My ex-fiance used one of the big MRSA ones for her truck's mascot  The ED staff loved it. I want mad cow though


----------



## Sasha (Sep 2, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> My ex-fiance used one of the big MRSA ones for her truck's mascot  The ED staff loved it. I want mad cow though



Hahahaa. I could see him strapped into the airway chair


----------



## Archymomma (Sep 2, 2009)

Those are great! I have never seen those before!


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 3, 2009)

I just played an hour and a half of ultimate Frisbee. I'm not going to lie.. it was awesome.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 3, 2009)

Ultimate Frisbee.  Brings back memories of highschool.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 4, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> I just played an hour and a half of ultimate Frisbee. I'm not going to lie.. it was awesome.



Ya, but what they don't tell you is that while majoring in Ultimate Frisbee in college is cool... there really isn't much of a market for someone that can catch a Frisbee in their teath...  Now I just have to convince my parents to pay for another 4 years of college... where I will major in the history of the bikini...


----------



## Sasha (Sep 4, 2009)

It's payday. Yaaaay money!


----------



## fma08 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> It's payday. Yaaaay money!



It's Friday night and I just just juuuuust.... Got Paid!


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 4, 2009)

God judges are stupid...atleast the one my brother got.


Quick synopsis--- during the custody trial, my ex-sister-in-law said my family gets together every night and gets drunk for fun.  She also fled the state and went to Tennessee for a week without telling anyone.  She's a complete and udder PPD psycho. 

She tried throwing their big screen tv on the ground, but failed miserbly and it fell on her foot... to which she blamed my brother for abuse (I saw the TV land on her foot).  While throwing the tv, she also dropped and broke my Xbox 360... to which she denies.



She tells the judge she is unable to work more then 12 hours a week because she can't be away from their daughter.

Part of the papers from the court during the trial stipulate that she still has to pay bills towards the house and is not allowed to change any plans.  What does she does?  Refuses to pay the bills.  She also took my brother off the insurance plan... to which my brother called and got put back on... to which she called to get him back off, to which he called to get back on...




So what does the female judge (who has a lengthy history of always siding with the mom) do?  Full custody to her, with only visitation rights to my brother.  My brother has to pay child support, and has to be moved out of the house by the 30th of the month.   How the judge couldn't see through her lies is beyond me.  My brother even took an ETG test which proved he doesn't get drunk every night.









/rant


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 5, 2009)

Ugh... What was I thinking? 0800 psych class on a Saturday?


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 5, 2009)

College football!!


----------



## mct601 (Sep 5, 2009)

Black and Gold gameday! Let's go Southern Miss


----------



## Cory (Sep 6, 2009)

I just had a 45 minute nose bleed followed by a huge clot-booger! Not the pretiest sight


----------



## Sasha (Sep 6, 2009)

The Mist turned out to be an incredibly good movie.

Love how it doesn't focus on the BOO scary but more on the human aspect. Not everyone magically works together and things get nasty.


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm no longer a teenager.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh! I go away for two and a half months and the thread still won't die!

Anyhow, I'm home, I'm tired, and I'm going to bed.-_-

I'll try to get back into the swing later.


----------



## Jon (Sep 7, 2009)

This thread will NEVER die!


----------



## RescueYou (Sep 7, 2009)

In Massachusetts, you can't drive around with a gorilla in the back of your car.

Kentucky has a law that states that you may not dye a duck blue and then sell it unless you have at least six more for sale at the same time.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 7, 2009)

this forum, all to often, distracts me from studying


----------



## fma08 (Sep 7, 2009)

RescueYou said:


> In Massachusetts, you can't drive around with a gorilla in the back of your car.
> 
> Kentucky has a law that states that you may not dye a duck blue and then sell it unless you have at least six more for sale at the same time.



It is illegal to walk across the Minnesota/Wisconsin border with a chicken on your head.




Lifeguards For Life said:


> this forum, all to often, distracts me from studying



Yeah it has a tendency to do that.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 7, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh my gosh! I go away for two and a half months and the thread still won't die!
> 
> Anyhow, I'm home, I'm tired, and I'm going to bed.-_-
> 
> I'll try to get back into the swing later.



_It's_ back.....  :unsure:


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 7, 2009)

RescueYou said:


> In Massachusetts, you can't drive around with a gorilla in the back of your car.
> 
> Kentucky has a law that states that you may not dye a duck blue and then sell it unless you have at least six more for sale at the same time.





fma08 said:


> It is illegal to walk across the Minnesota/Wisconsin border with a chicken on your head.



In, I think it's Kentucky, it's illegal for a man to have relations, *with his wife* on Sunday.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 7, 2009)

It is illegal in Alaska to throw a frozen moose out of an airplane...

Learned that one the hard way...


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 7, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> It is illegal in Alaska to throw a frozen moose out of an airplane...
> 
> Learned that one the hard way...



It's actually illegal (federally) to throw anything out of an airplane in flight without prior authorization.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 8, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> It's actually illegal (federally) to throw anything out of an airplane in flight without prior authorization.



Unless it is an emergency (and you can prove such if needed), then you can do what ever you bloody want to (to help solve the emergency)!!! 

(source: A pilot)


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Sep 8, 2009)

In Tennessee, it's illegal to shoot a whale from a moving vehicle.


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 8, 2009)

FireWA1 said:


> Unless it is an emergency (and you can prove such if needed), then you can do what ever you bloody want to (to help solve the emergency)!!!
> 
> (source: A pilot)



Well duh.  But, I suspect throwing a frozen moose out of an airplane wouldn't exactly solve any sort of emergency.


----------



## flhtci01 (Sep 8, 2009)

In Iowa it is illegal to possess rotten eggs.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 8, 2009)

I need a paint color that is REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY hard to paint over...


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 8, 2009)

ohjlonhkjnljkhl


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 8, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I need a paint color that is REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY hard to paint over...



Black. Darker colors are harder to cover up. But depending on the paint used, it still might not be hard to cover up any color...

Textured paints are harder, too. The more texture, the better.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 8, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I need a paint color that is REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY hard to paint over...



why? rhinoliner would be hard to cover up


----------



## Cory (Sep 8, 2009)

I start drivers-ed today, isn't that cute? And then I start a hospital/medical explorer program next week, I'm excited.


----------



## RescueYou (Sep 8, 2009)

Why is it that when you transport something by car, it's called a shipment, but when you transport something by ship, it's called cargo?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 8, 2009)

ARRRRGH BOO KEVIN! BOO KEVIN! I wanted Michele to stay.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 8, 2009)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. :[ Big Brother officially sucks now. Jordan doesn't win ANYTHING and I don't like Kevin or Natalee, they're both dirty liars. Darn you Jeff! Darn you!!


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 8, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. :[ Big Brother officially sucks now. Jordan doesn't win ANYTHING and I don't like Kevin or Natalee, they're both dirty liars. Darn you Jeff! Darn you!!



JORDAN IS STILL IN THE GAME!? WOOOOHHOOOO!!!!

*chants*
GO JORDAN! GO JORDAN! GO JORDAN!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 8, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> JORDAN IS STILL IN THE GAME!? WOOOOHHOOOO!!!!
> 
> *chants*
> GO JORDAN! GO JORDAN! GO JORDAN!



Jordan is the weakest player, she only got as far as she did because of Jeff. I wanted Michele to win. Now because Kevin is an idiot, Natalee will win, unless Natalee takes out Kevin, which isn't likely because she knows everyone likes Jordan better.


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 8, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Jordan is the weakest player, she only got as far as she did because of Jeff. I wanted Michele to win. Now because Kevin is an idiot, Natalee will win, unless Natalee takes out Kevin, which isn't likely because she knows everyone likes Jordan better.



Don't count her out yet... she might surprise you.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 8, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Don't count her out yet... she might surprise you.



The last POV competition she didn't even get ONE block on the pole.


----------



## RescueYou (Sep 8, 2009)

I get so distracted by this forum!!!!

It's 10:30pmish here and I've got class at 7am-1pm, work from 1:20pm-5:30pm, and more class from 6pm-10pm tomorrow and I haven't even opened my books for tonight yet!!!!!!!


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Sep 8, 2009)

11:00 here just finished homework/studying for class at 8-5 :wacko:


----------



## VFFforpeople (Sep 8, 2009)

Extract,Inglourios Bast*rds,Ponyo,and Gamer. So, ya they were all alright not good not bad. Blah for medic school in a month.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 8, 2009)

YOU WENT TO SEE PONYO!?!?

AHAHAHHAHA.

Inglorious Basterds was VERY good.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Sep 8, 2009)

Sasha said:


> YOU WENT TO SEE PONYO!?!?
> 
> AHAHAHHAHA.
> 
> Inglorious Basterds was VERY good.



Dont judge me lol!! yes good movie, Bear Jew!!!!


----------



## Cory (Sep 8, 2009)

Hayao Miyazaki is amazing


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 8, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> In Tennessee, it's illegal to shoot a whale from a moving vehicle.



A whale? In Tennessee?


----------



## VFFforpeople (Sep 8, 2009)

Cory said:


> Hayao Miyazaki is amazing



Very good at what he does. the ending was alittle to sudden, but good movie.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 8, 2009)

Cory said:


> I just had a 45 minute nose bleed followed by a huge clot-booger! Not the pretiest sight



You want to see something nasty..........

Here is what happens when you get a bloody nose under water inside your mask. One of my dive buddies got the during a weapon search underwater with the National Academy of Police Diving in Miami, F.L. He has two clots there, one is on the end of his nose, the other to the side.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 8, 2009)

Yay... at work, doing nothing. Two techs on the floor, three nurses, and three patients. I'm thinking the techs are gonna get sent home soon (works for me, I have class tomorrow)


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 9, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You want to see something nasty..........
> 
> Here is what happens when you get a bloody nose under water inside your mask. One of my dive buddies got the during a weapon search underwater with the National Academy of Police Diving in Miami, F.L. He has two clots there, one is on the end of his nose, the other to the side.


Oh, the joys of a mask squeeze... oops... unless he was unlucky enough to get lightly bent and all he got was a bloody nose...


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 9, 2009)

The last time I had a decent bloody nose, I had the wonderful drippage for about, oh, 45 min or so. Turns out that I'd developed a bit of a clot. How do I know? Simple. I felt it slide posteriorly when I looked up... THAT was an odd feeling....


----------



## Cory (Sep 9, 2009)

Akulahawk said:


> The last time I had a decent bloody nose, I had the wonderful drippage for about, oh, 45 min or so. Turns out that I'd developed a bit of a clot. How do I know? Simple. I felt it slide posteriorly when I looked up... THAT was an odd feeling....



It is an odd feeling, it freaked me out at first until I realized what it was.


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Sep 9, 2009)

Chuck Norris can gargle peanut butter.

I tried... I can't :sad:


----------



## fma08 (Sep 9, 2009)

MIkePrekopa said:


> Chuck Norris can gargle peanut butter.
> 
> I tried... I can't :sad:



Bill Gates lives in constant fear that Chuck Norris' PC will crash


----------



## RescueYou (Sep 9, 2009)

Gummy worms are gooood


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 10, 2009)

I should be doing my lab homework... but Freelancer and this forum keep sucking me in


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 10, 2009)

I just signed up for AMLS on the 24/25. hope it is as good as everyone says. hopefuly will also help in medic class?


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 10, 2009)

I saw an AMLS at the local college.. it said "Open to public" so I emailed... got back an email saying it was only for the colleges medic students.  Good job retards.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 10, 2009)

I found mine through the NAEMT, you might try looking in you're area through that site


----------



## Cory (Sep 10, 2009)

How do people at firehouses feel about civilians stopping by just to see how they run? I always thought it was really akward, and people who do it are kinda weird, but I'm half tempted to go up there today...


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 10, 2009)

Cory said:


> How do people at firehouses feel about civilians stopping by just to see how they run? I always thought it was really akward, and people who do it are kinda weird, but I'm half tempted to go up there today...



At mine, we're glad to take ridealongs or just show someone around, but please call ahead and ask in advance. When a civilian randomly shows up, awkward and weird are the only ways to describe it. At worst, people will assume you're a walk-in medical call or new member. Or you might show up when everyone's training, out to lunch, or otherwise occupied.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 10, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> I found mine through the NAEMT, you might try looking in you're area through that site



I did.  It said open to the public.  They stated otherwise.


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 10, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> out to lunch



Aren't firefighters out to lunch all the time?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 10, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> Aren't firefighters out to lunch all the time?



Mentally sure... Physically, sometiems


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 10, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I did.  It said open to the public.  They stated otherwise.



darn. now i'm worried about mine. mines at the hospital and i should hear back from the coordinator? shortly


----------



## NEMed2 (Sep 10, 2009)

Every time I move my head my neck makes that great painful grating noise. I shouldn't have settled that MVA case so quickly.  I'm told I will be in some level of pain for the rest of my life.  Fantastic.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 11, 2009)

I have work, then class tomorrow till 10.  I then have to be on a plane to Michigan by 10 the next morning.


I haven't been to Michigan in close to 2 years... holy cow.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 11, 2009)

Tomorrow I have... wait... what's that? My calendar says nothing to do! Score! Time to go in search of a cheap motorcycle.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 11, 2009)

Tomarrow, I have laundry and packing for a SAR Expo out of Yosemite this weekend...  Search Managment, Traversing Rivers with Highlines, Helicopter Fun, Dog Handling, and Wilderness EMS...  YIPEE!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 11, 2009)

:censored::censored::censored::censored:... I think I'm gonna drink. I just realized that if things had turned out right I would be getting married on Saturday.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 11, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> :censored::censored::censored::censored:... I think I'm gonna drink. I just realized that if things had turned out right I would be getting married on Saturday.



Is this a good thing?  Cause dodging marriage sounds like a reason to celebrate to me...  :glare:


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 11, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Is this a good thing?  Cause dodging marriage sounds like a reason to celebrate to me...  :glare:



still undecided... of course she's now dating my old partner, so I guess that should tell me.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 11, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> :censored::censored::censored::censored:... I think I'm gonna drink. I just realized that if things had turned out right I would be getting married on Saturday.



Aww, that sucks. But it all worked out for the best, hmm? If it's not meant to be, it's not meant to be. Dating your partner, tells you what kind of person she is!


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 11, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Aww, that sucks. But it all worked out for the best, hmm? If it's not meant to be, it's not meant to be. Dating your partner, tells you what kind of person she is!



Very true...


And to take my mind off everything for this weekend, I just went out and bought an old bike. Time to start buying parts to get it running reliably.


----------



## fma08 (Sep 11, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Very true...
> 
> 
> And to take my mind off everything for this weekend, I just went out and bought an old bike. Time to start buying parts to get it running reliably.



If you want, I can hook ya up with some nice chrome go-fasters for a discounted price ^_^


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have just spent the past two days under my 92 pickup, getting covered in oil and othe crud, smashing my fingers, getting rust in my eye, almost dropping a transmission on myself, prying rusty parts off, figuring out how torsion bars work, etc. (ie. replacing mu clutch).


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 12, 2009)

fma08 said:


> If you want, I can hook ya up with some nice chrome go-fasters for a discounted price ^_^



Ugh, no chrome please  Never been a fan. This is actually my first bike that's not a sportbike. It's an old 73 Honda CB500K2


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 12, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I have just spent the past two days under my 92 pickup, getting covered in oil and othe crud, smashing my fingers, getting rust in my eye, almost dropping a transmission on myself, prying rusty parts off, figuring out how torsion bars work, etc. (ie. replacing mu clutch).



Did that on my CJ7 before  Fun, isn't it?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 12, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Did that on my CJ7 before  Fun, isn't it?



Oh boy! Just having an absolute blast! And now I find out that somehow I have like an inch and a half of play in the clutch pressure plate! Here's hoping it is just my flywheel and not my crankshaft! Oh and get this, the throwout bearing is shot and it is so bad it dosent even spin properly. It goes in some kind of funny oval pattern. (Dont ask me how it was even still working. My mechaninc buddy said he has never seen one that bad.)

Tomarrow after class: (1) Ice back of head from where it violently contacted transmission. (2) Pull the rest of the clutch off and pray I don't have a dual mass flywheel.


----------



## fma08 (Sep 12, 2009)

Off to work!! ^_^


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 12, 2009)

Today is the day of my birth.... (soliciting congrats and well wishes) cheesy, yeh I know but none of you would know if I didnt tell ya.


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 12, 2009)

congrats ak, gonna get drunk?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 12, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Today is the day of my birth.... (soliciting congrats and well wishes) cheesy, yeh I know but none of you would know if I didnt tell ya.



Happy birthday!


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 12, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> congrats ak, gonna get drunk?



I am in Afghanistan...working as usual.

I quit drinking to be drunk many, many years ago....but thanks anyways.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 12, 2009)

I"m still asking myself why I signed up for an 0830 class on Saturdays... ugh


----------



## flhtci01 (Sep 12, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Today is the day of my birth.... (soliciting congrats and well wishes) cheesy, yeh I know but none of you would know if I didnt tell ya.



Congrats.  Stay safe.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 12, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Today is the day of my birth.... (soliciting congrats and well wishes) cheesy, yeh I know but none of you would know if I didnt tell ya.


Well then, Happy Birfday... Hopefully _today_ isn't the day you've burst upon the world and everything you've posted before was from the womb or even some kind of preconceived state... :blink:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 12, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Today is the day of my birth.... (soliciting congrats and well wishes) cheesy, yeh I know but none of you would know if I didnt tell ya.



Happy Birthday.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 12, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I"m still asking myself why I signed up for an 0830 class on Saturdays... ugh



Ahhhh.....Me is on a break from ILS class right now. Saturday....blahhhhh


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 12, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ahhhh.....Me is on a break from ILS class right now. Saturday....blahhhhh



Have fun  I've been out of class since 1130, so it's not too bad. Been running around to bike stealerships and shops all day though


----------



## VFFforpeople (Sep 12, 2009)

Got my medic packet, and the list of meds I have to learn, along with looking over the schedule of everything that is all thrown in..phew lol


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Sep 12, 2009)

less than 100 more posts to hit 2000 posts to the thread.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 13, 2009)

i hate this cellular biology stuff. it's actualy pretty interesting, but i still hate it


----------



## Cory (Sep 13, 2009)

So, just as I finally get up the courage to ask to do a ride-along at the local FD, I find out that my uncle changed the policy two days ago. Now you have to be 18 and already enrolled in an EMT course  My cousin says I should tell him "my goals and reasonings for a shadowing" but I don't think he'll go for it.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 13, 2009)

Finished the annoying FEMA course. Yaaay.


----------



## flhtci01 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Finished the annoying FEMA course. Yaaay.



Which annoying FEMA course?


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 14, 2009)

flhtci01 said:


> Which annoying FEMA course?



Cause, yeah, they're all annoying.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 14, 2009)

flhtci01 said:


> Which annoying FEMA course?



Whatever one had to be done to be able to sign up for disaster relief. I have no idea.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 14, 2009)

flhtci01 said:


> Which annoying FEMA course?



The NIMS/SEMS courses are all anoying to take (especially the fact that all they are is California based ICS which we have been doing for years but now have to take the Feds version) and they honestly don't make much sense in class... you have to see it done to really understand it, which is where Fire has an upper hand because they run large scale ICS Systems all the time (which is also why ICS was a Fire concept), whereas in EMS you don't really see too much large scale ICS, and in even in SAR (including our larger missions) our ICS systems are pretty toned down in scale and scope.


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 14, 2009)

Hahahaha, Mountain....  I've run some pretty large scale ICS responses.  Course, the last two I was involved with, I was a logistics assistant, and an IC trainee (unofficial, the IC was almost certain I'd be next in line for IC, then, someone higher up burst both our bubbles, thought I didn't have enough boot-to-turf experience)....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 14, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Cause, yeah, they're all annoying.



Big amen from me!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 14, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Hahahaha, Mountain....  I've run some pretty large scale ICS responses.  Course, the last two I was involved with, I was a logistics assistant, and an IC trainee (unofficial, the IC was almost certain I'd be next in line for IC, then, someone higher up burst both our bubbles, thought I didn't have enough boot-to-turf experience)....



Define "Large Scale", because it is relative.  We, in SAR, have run calls where we have 200+ rescuers on scene from 10-12 agencies, multiple helicopters, ATV Teams, Trackers, Dozens of Dog Teams, Mounted Teams, Overhead, Logistics, etc..., but when I compare that to what Fire does on California's larger fires, our largest operations pale in comparision to the ~5,000 (or way more) Firefighters, Hundreads of engines and water tenders, the handcrews, the dozens of air tankers and helos, the massive amount of logistical support, and the other public service agencies that might be needed - LEOs for evacuations and road closures, EMS for injuries and standby support, Disaster Relief Agencies for the displaced... in the end you can have dozens of agencies (multiple local FDs, State Fire, the Federal Fire Agencies, OES, Multiple LE Agencies, EMS, etc...) it is stagering that things run as smoothly as they do...  But in pure EMS it is likely that you are going to be just one small part in the Medical Section of the Operations Division on a large scale incident... Likely it will be Fire, LEO, OES, or some other government "chiefs" that will man the key Command Positions in ICS... therefore, as we tell our newbies, it is vital that you remember only two ICS rules:

1.  Know what your job is
2.  Know who you report to


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 14, 2009)

i cant sleep


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 14, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> i cant sleep


 Boot to the head... 

Google that phrase...  if you find the right one, you'll laugh or cry... but you might just be tired enough to sleep...


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 14, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Define "Large Scale", because it is relative.



Answered privately, to maintain the larger anonymity.


----------



## flhtci01 (Sep 14, 2009)

Can't sleep (the trucking company next door isn't helping) and have 3 hours of Microbiology in the middle of the day today.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 14, 2009)

ahhh toaster strudels and coffee for breakfast


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 14, 2009)

flhtci01 said:


> Can't sleep (the trucking company next door isn't helping)



Better keep an eye on those trucks!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37bXT3INP6o

(I'm sure this is on here already, but his comment and this vid go together too well.)


----------



## Sasha (Sep 14, 2009)

Four people (2 EMTs and 2 Medics) were fired from my service.

The EMTs got the medics to give them IVs, at the station after a night of partying friday night. They've been fired and they're talking theft charges.

THINK people, think! Be smart!


----------



## VFFforpeople (Sep 14, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Four people (2 EMTs and 2 Medics) were fired from my service.
> 
> The EMTs got the medics to give them IVs, at the station after a night of partying friday night. They've been fired and they're talking theft charges.
> 
> THINK people, think! Be smart!



Well just think how that might help you..Promotion? haha always try to stay positive lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 14, 2009)

As friday gets closer I'm getting more nervous. First day of my last internship... And I'm not wanting to go into work tonight.


----------



## amberdt03 (Sep 14, 2009)

is leaving on a jet plane, don't know when, i'll be back again....oh wait yes i do....


----------



## Sasha (Sep 15, 2009)

I begin preceptorship to move to medic at my service next week!! 

I am scared, satisfied, excited and dying for the challenge, all at once.


----------



## JB42 (Sep 15, 2009)

> I begin preceptorship to move to medic at my service next week!!
> 
> I am scared, satisfied, excited and dying for the challenge, all at once.



Good luck.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 15, 2009)

Ggggggaaaaaahhhhh, I'm really po'd


----------



## flhtci01 (Sep 15, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Ggggggaaaaaahhhhh, I'm really po'd



Hopefully that's off and not on! :unsure:


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 15, 2009)

No wonder the training center always bothers us about CE's canceled due to low enrollment... they never schedule them for reasonable times. Now I get to either rearrange my schedule horribly or hunt down info on if I can get CE's from another state recognized. 



			
				Sasha said:
			
		

> The EMTs got the medics to give them IVs, at the station after a night of partying friday night. They've been fired and they're talking theft charges.
> 
> THINK people, think! Be smart!



One of the EMT's I work with brags about getting a particular medic to do that. It might not be true... but I kinda hope it is, because I wouldn't mind seeing him fired. He says crazy stuff about us to all kinds of people, and it makes us look really bad.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 16, 2009)

flhtci01 said:


> Hopefully that's off and not on! :unsure:



Might as well be both.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 16, 2009)

I AM SAR BORED...

So I will make a request that I made in chat...

PRAY that Mountain gets a mission soon... a nice swiftwater rescue... a long helo ride... a missing child... a nice remote climbing accident with spinal injuries... a 747 plane crash in the wilderness... a rope rescue off of a 500 foot cliff... ANYTHING... PLEASE...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 16, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I AM SAR BORED...
> 
> So I will make a request that I made in chat...
> 
> PRAY that Mountain gets a mission soon... a nice swiftwater rescue... a long helo ride... a missing child... a nice remote climbing accident with spinal injuries... a 747 plane crash in the wilderness... a rope rescue off of a 500 foot cliff... ANYTHING... PLEASE...



Whoa!! Steady Pardner! Calm down, breath. Thats good. Now take a deep breath, imagine the scent of lavender and......is it working yet? No calls yet??
Shoot! I give up.


----------



## fma08 (Sep 16, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I AM SAR BORED...
> 
> So I will make a request that I made in chat...
> 
> PRAY that Mountain gets a mission soon... a nice swiftwater rescue... a long helo ride... a missing child... a nice remote climbing accident with spinal injuries... a 747 plane crash in the wilderness... a rope rescue off of a 500 foot cliff... ANYTHING... PLEASE...



I just did a 48 this weekend... Not one single call. Got my flu shot though.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 16, 2009)

Speaking of flu shot, we are "required" by the local hospitals we do our rotations at to get this years flu shot immediately, and the H1N1 when available.

By "required", we can opt out but have to wear a mask for the entire shift.


----------



## Medic744 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am really wondering why I am so tired this month especially since I have had 2 trips to the river. I also really wish that I would stop having nightmares about work.


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 17, 2009)

Medic744 said:


> I am really wondering why I am so tired this month especially since I have had 2 trips to the river. I also really wish that I would stop having nightmares about work.



It's probably the trips to the river!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 17, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Speaking of flu shot, we are "required" by the local hospitals we do our rotations at to get this years flu shot immediately, and the H1N1 when available.
> 
> By "required", we can opt out but have to wear a mask for the entire shift.



For work, we can either get the free flu shot, or sign a waiver.

I signed the waiver.  I hate needles.


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Sep 17, 2009)

Sitting in class right now, well in the computer lab. The rest of the class is taking a Tabe test. Oh and we did IVs on each other yesterday!!!!! :excl:


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Sep 17, 2009)

Medic744 said:


> I am really wondering why I am so tired this month especially since I have had 2 trips to the river. I also really wish that I would stop having nightmares about work.



What are your nightmares about? Maybe it will help to talk about them?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 17, 2009)

Sasha said:


> For work, we can either get the free flu shot, or sign a waiver.
> 
> I signed the waiver.  I hate needles.



Same here.. plus the two times I've gotten flu shots in the past I get sicker from them than I ever do without them


----------



## Sasha (Sep 17, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Same here.. plus the two times I've gotten flu shots in the past I get sicker from them than I ever do without them



I've never had a flu shot, but I already have a cold so I expect it wouldn't be a smart idea to have gotten the flu shot.


----------



## gillysaurus (Sep 17, 2009)

Walk of shame home... Shower... Back to work.

I need to move closer to work (or to Sasha!). That way my walk of shame doesn't have a built-in 2 hour round trip. At least my car is fun to drive...


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 17, 2009)

Grrr... I hate NM. Hey Sash, I wanna go home. Know any places in FL that are ALS but NOT fire? Even IFT.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 17, 2009)

2292 of the members on this forum have 0 posts. 4315 have 5 or less. Only 238 have over 100 posts. Only 71 of us have over 500 posts. 30 people have over 1000. (And just one has 1 billion plus.  )


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 17, 2009)

oops, wrong thread


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 17, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> oops, wrong thread


No worries. Any posts are always welcome here


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 17, 2009)

Attn females:



You're ALL evil. 




That is all.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 17, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Attn females:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, are you just figuring this out?


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 17, 2009)

Nope, known it my whole life, just reiterating it due to a certain experience I had this past Sunday. 





Ps- is it good or bad that I'm one of the 30 people with over 1000 post, and I haven't even been here a year?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 17, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Ps- is it good or bad that I'm one of the 30 people with over 1000 post, and I haven't even been here a year?



Well it can be good and it can be bad:

Good in that you are an active, contributing member of society. An energy giver. One who desires to learn and also elighten others.

Bad in that it means you spend tons of time staring at a screen.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 17, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Attn females:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa! Not _everyone_ falls under that catagory now! (At least I didn't think so.:unsure


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 17, 2009)

my first labor and delivery clinical is coming up next week, hoping to get to assist in a delivery


----------



## Cory (Sep 17, 2009)

Ugh, one of the guys I go to school with was struck by a drunk driver running a red light, barely alive before EMS ever even got there.


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 17, 2009)

gillysaurus said:


> Walk of shame home... Shower... Back to work.
> 
> I need to move closer to work (or to Sasha!). That way my walk of shame doesn't have a built-in 2 hour round trip. At least my car is fun to drive...



That's why I keep a full change of clothes in my car, as well as a shower kit, so that if I have to shower because of a bad call, I can do so at the station.


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 17, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> That's why I keep a full change of clothes in my car, as well as a shower kit, so that if I have to shower because of a bad call, I can do so at the station.



Same. And ever since a call right at the beginning of a shift that got me covered in vomit and horse manure, a spare uniform...


----------



## Sasha (Sep 17, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Grrr... I hate NM. Hey Sash, I wanna go home. Know any places in FL that are ALS but NOT fire? Even IFT.



10 people have gotten fired in three weeks.. we have openings. EMT and Medic. :]


----------



## gillysaurus (Sep 17, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> That's why I keep a full change of clothes in my car, as well as a shower kit, so that if I have to shower because of a bad call, I can do so at the station.





Seaglass said:


> Same. And ever since a call right at the beginning of a shift that got me covered in vomit and horse manure, a spare uniform...



To clarify... This isn't the walk of shame you'd want to take into work. It's the get off of work that night, go have "fun" on the town, go back to work in the morning-variety shame walking.

While I did have my uniform in my car, I fo shiz needed a good shower.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 17, 2009)

gillysaurus said:


> To clarify... This isn't the walk of shame you'd want to take into work. It's the get off of work that night, go have "fun" on the town, go back to work in the morning-variety shame walking.
> 
> While I did have my uniform in my car, I fo shiz needed a good shower.



To further clarify, she meant alcohol fun, not nookie.


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 17, 2009)

gillysaurus said:


> To clarify... This isn't the walk of shame you'd want to take into work. It's the get off of work that night, go have "fun" on the town, go back to work in the morning-variety shame walking.
> 
> While I did have my uniform in my car, I fo shiz needed a good shower.



Interesting, people do that kind of thing at my division all the time....  Yet another reason why I really need to get a transfer, but, for now, I'm stuck.


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 17, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Same. And ever since a call right at the beginning of a shift that got me covered in vomit and horse manure, a spare uniform...



oh, my uniforms stay at station!


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 18, 2009)

Sasha said:


> 10 people have gotten fired in three weeks.. we have openings. EMT and Medic. :]



You working for an IFT or 911 service? Hopefully in about a month I'll have my medic license and will be up to moving about 2 months after that. I just need out of here


----------



## gillysaurus (Sep 18, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Interesting, people do that kind of thing at my division all the time....  Yet another reason why I really need to get a transfer, but, for now, I'm stuck.



No matter where you go, there will always be people who like to have fun with friends after work. Some of those people don't like to drive under the influence and stay at a friend's house over night, then drive home in the morning to shower. If people at your division suck, I guarantee there's more going on than just grabbing beers after work.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2009)

gillysaurus said:


> No matter where you go, there will always be people who like to have fun with friends after work. Some of those people don't like to drive under the influence and stay at a friend's house over night, then drive home in the morning to shower. If people at your division suck, I guarantee there's more going on than just grabbing beers after work.



I often find the people who are annoyed by it are just ticked off because they weren't invited.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> You working for an IFT or 911 service? Hopefully in about a month I'll have my medic license and will be up to moving about 2 months after that. I just need out of here



IFT. REAL IFT. None of this nursing home discharge crap! (Okay.. once in a blue moon.)


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 18, 2009)

What's an IFT?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2009)

Barney_Fife said:


> What's an IFT?



Interfacility transport.


----------



## gillysaurus (Sep 18, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Interfacility transport.



Like hospital to hospital or nursing home to hospital or hospital to nursing home. Very few scene responses like with 911, you're more of an expensive taxi, only with sicker customers and chances to improve on your assessments, vitals, and questioning. 

Real IFT is the really sick people, the ones going from one ICU to another. Those having active MIs, high risk labors, the acute, dramatic stuff. Unfortunately at my company, the CCT medics handle those calls...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 18, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I AM SAR BORED...
> 
> So I will make a request that I made in chat...
> 
> PRAY that Mountain gets a mission soon... a nice swiftwater rescue... a long helo ride... a missing child... a nice remote climbing accident with spinal injuries... a 747 plane crash in the wilderness... a rope rescue off of a 500 foot cliff... ANYTHING... PLEASE...



I am still SAR BORED... someone ain't praying enough for me... or else, maybe someone up there just doesn't like me...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 18, 2009)

859 POSTS!!!

That means I am number 31 on the list of the people with the most posts!  And after only 5 months on the forums... It is official... I HAVE NO LIFE...  :sad:


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 18, 2009)

gillysaurus said:


> No matter where you go, there will always be people who like to have fun with friends after work. Some of those people don't like to drive under the influence and stay at a friend's house over night, then drive home in the morning to shower. If people at your division suck, I guarantee there's more going on than just grabbing beers after work.



Oh, Gilly, dear, I wasn't commenting about your choice to go home and shower.  I was commenting about how many of my coworkers will stop drinking maybe 2 or 3 hours before they have to work, drive their drunk rear ends to the station, crash out on the couch, get up maybe half an hour to an hour before they start, shower, and start work, sometimes still drunk....  (most of the ones still drunk can often times hide it well enough to come across as merely hung over)

And, Sasha, I'm not upset about the walk of shame people, I'm upset about the ones who do as stated above.


----------



## gillysaurus (Sep 18, 2009)

I can agree with you there, Sapphyre!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 18, 2009)

EVOC tommorow. 16 hour course seems pretty long,considering the amount of studying needs to be done this weekned. and the amount of time i have to spend on EMTLIFE....


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm so stoked  I had a good day


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm out to play paintball for possibly the last time in 3 months... need to REALLY blow off some steam.


I fell bad for all the suckers on the other side...


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 19, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I'm out to play paintball for possibly the last time in 3 months... need to REALLY blow off some steam.
> 
> 
> I fell bad for all the suckers on the other side...



Lucky you... I haven't been able to play in months. Our local field closed down


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 19, 2009)

That blows.  I've been unable to play because of how darn busy I am.  The past 3 weekends, I had class, CPR class, and was in Michigan.  




I've played 4 times since January, and only a few more since this time last year.


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 19, 2009)

I just  bought a BlackBerry curve.


----------



## fma08 (Sep 19, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> I just  bought a BlackBerry curve.



Another one falls inline with the crackberry


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 19, 2009)

I spent way too much time here. not specifically the directionless thread, but this site


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 20, 2009)

Join the clubB)


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 20, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I AM SAR BORED...
> 
> So I will make a request that I made in chat...
> 
> PRAY that Mountain gets a mission soon... a nice swiftwater rescue... a long helo ride... a missing child... a nice remote climbing accident with spinal injuries... a 747 plane crash in the wilderness... a rope rescue off of a 500 foot cliff... ANYTHING... PLEASE...



I would like to thank the religious ones here who helped out.  I am about to crash after being awake 36 hours straight, a large portion of which was spent in the woods in the middle of the night looking for a guy who had "hit the wall", was dehydrated, a little glucose depleted, physically sore, and very exhausted.  Of course, he wasn’t where he was "supposed to be" and after spending 2000 hrs (Fri.) to 0200 hrs (Sat.) exhausting myself on this moonless night, I spent the next 4 hours in the role of logistics and planning for the next day, only to have all other team members that are senior to me (including the deputies) bail on me, forcing me to assume the temporary roll of IC (and latter Operations Section Chief) on this little outing...  But we found him and got him out of there...  AND NOW I AM BEAT...

Of course, I turn on the computer tonight, after 2 days out and about exhausting myself, only to find that I have a new Warning from EMTLIFE for something unintentional and in no way inflammatory...  "Welcome back Mountain, good job..."  The story of my life...  ^_^


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh! We started poking each other in ILS class today. I am proud to announce that I am 1 for 6 right now. It is pretty wierd to watch blood flowing under someones skin. The poor guy I did my first attempt on is going to have a bruise bigger than a silver dollar! AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! It looks a whole ton easier in the book.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 20, 2009)

I thought you came to Texas for I school?


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 20, 2009)

I just had to start the 200th page!  (Awaits wrath of spamage)


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 20, 2009)

i need to sleep, but this is much more entertaining. almost to the 2000 post on this thread


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Sep 20, 2009)

My grandmother visited my mom and I today. She had this "camping kit" in her trunk. She had bought it, but never used it, and wanted to get rid of it, so she asked me if I wanted it, and I said sure, so I got it for free, I think she paid $100 for it...

Its a decent sized tent, I want to say 10'x14' off the top of my head, but I'm not sure. It also has 2 sleeping bags, 2 folding chairs, a small soft-side cooler, a small lantern, a little camping stove, and I think thats it. Now all I need is a place to go camping, and someone to take. I want to go so bad now.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 20, 2009)

sounds like a ton of stuff to routinely keep in a trunk. never know when the need to camp might arise. a few of my uncles are like that


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure she doesn't always keep it in there, that she just brought it down to give it to us. She drives a convertible PT Loser, so the trunk is about 3 cubic feet. NOW... once i get my jeep road legal, that pack will be a permanent fixture in the trunk, unless I need room for stuff.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 20, 2009)

awesome. What kind of jeep do  you have and what makes it not street legal? I have a 84 cj8


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 20, 2009)

Jeeps are fun  And Lifeguard, I'm jealous. I love CJ8s. I've got an 83 CJ7


----------



## Sasha (Sep 20, 2009)

I got to feed alligators yesterday.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 20, 2009)

What did ya feed em?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 20, 2009)

And I'll be taking post #2k


----------



## Sasha (Sep 20, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> What did ya feed em?



Bodies. h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 20, 2009)

Bahaha. Just kidding. Peices of hot dog. They jump their full body length out of water. It was awesome. One of the alligators took their little hotdog to the bottom and did the death roll with it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 20, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Bahaha. Just kidding. Peices of hot dog. They jump their full body length out of water. It was awesome. One of the alligators took their little hotdog to the bottom and did the death roll with it.



That's kinda cool. I've never fed gators before. Might have to when I go home next. 


Got to feed a dolphin once, and they jump out of the water for food too  But I don't need to worry about losing fingers to them


----------



## Sasha (Sep 20, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> That's kinda cool. I've never fed gators before. Might have to when I go home next.
> 
> 
> Got to feed a dolphin once, and they jump out of the water for food too  But I don't need to worry about losing fingers to them



Ohh if you come to Orlando we must go to discovery cove. Who wants to feed dolphins when you can swim with them?

I love swimming with them, too, it was so much fun I'd go every weekend if it wasn't absurdly expensive!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 20, 2009)

EVOC is finally over


----------



## amberdt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> EVOC is finally over



yay!!! you didn't hit anybody did you?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 20, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> EVOC is finally over



How many cones (little school children that never saw the end coming) you hit?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 20, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> How many cones (little school children that never saw the end coming) you hit?



well on my last attempt zero, and thats all anyones really looking for right?:blush:


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 20, 2009)

season premiere of house tommorow night! 2 hours


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Sep 20, 2009)

i have a 1993 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo... It needs new control arms, a cat. converter (someone before me took it off) new muffler (though i'm thinking of ditching everything past the cat.) needs a new fuel pump, not to mention i don't have the title yet, so its not insured, and the plate on it is off my old car... don't worry, i'm not driving it... plus it needs some TLC... it was neglected for a while...

omg, house starts tomorrow... i haven't watched season 5 yet... thank god for DVR...


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 20, 2009)

oh man you got some catchin up to do. im way excited for house tomorow night.


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Sep 20, 2009)

im trying to get season 5 on DVD, but cash is tight... then i gotta watch that strait through, and start watching 6... normally i watch the firs few episodes, then just wait for the DVD...


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 20, 2009)

It seems that threads about stethoscopes are a timelesss classic, that will never go out of style. I'm sure we will be able to enjoy theese threads for years to come!!!^_^


----------



## VFFforpeople (Sep 21, 2009)

YAYA!!! My bday was a couple days ago..the big 22!!! haha..so uneventful. I got cut off at the bar and I only had 3beers..maybe it was all the cheering we were doing at the table lol.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 21, 2009)

Can't sleep tonight... so I uploaded some new pics to my SAR album... including this one... A tribute to a GREAT Flight Paramedic, EMT Instructor, and "The Father of Swiftwater Rescue"... We should all be so lucky to lead a life that is half as amazing as his was...

http://www.emtlife.com/album.php?albumid=70&pictureid=913


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2009)

I just can't believe Chuck Liddell is going to be on Dancing with the stars... I don't think I can ever respect him as a fighter again. Too many mental images of him doing the Samba around the Octagon.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2009)

Sasha's non-bleach-blonde hair picture... scares me.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 21, 2009)

:unsure:  I See Dead People...  :unsure:


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 21, 2009)

Probably should go to bed in case someone calls in work tomorrow. Don't really feel like it. I think I will go get some vanilla icecream instead.


----------



## creative_soul (Sep 21, 2009)

*Hmmmm*

Studying for my first emt-b exam. I was looking online as some real life trauma pictures... I find them facinating but my poor boyfriend almost turned green lol. I am excited even though I know I have an awful lot to learn in the next 3 months.:wacko:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 21, 2009)

I now have 892 posts... the same as EMTDAN... I feel so proud... now time to surpass him... BWAHAHAHAHA...  :wacko:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 22, 2009)

My 900th post... I HAVE NO LIFE!!!

But, out of the 6,700 Members and the 805 Active Members, I am number 28 on the list of most posts!  Yay... I can die happy now...  :blush:


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 22, 2009)

First week of internship over. Hopefully only another week, may be two.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

I am out of clean regular glasses... so I'm drinking hawaian punch out of a wine glass.

Does that make me lazy?


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 22, 2009)

How sure are you that it's Hawaiian Punch?

:unsure:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Or does it make you a wanna-be drunk?
> 
> 
> :unsure:



Uhm.. no wannabe about it.. Unlike you, I'm old enough to drink.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 22, 2009)

I turned old enough back in August, thank you very much!


----------



## flhtci01 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I am out of clean regular glasses... so I'm drinking hawaian punch out of a wine glass.
> 
> Does that make me lazy?



Lazy would be drinking it straight from the bottle.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 22, 2009)

flhtci01 said:


> Lazy would be drinking it straight from the bottle.



No, that's called efficient!


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 22, 2009)

And cost effective.


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 22, 2009)

Save water, and resources.

Do they still sell it in metal cans? Like on that movie with Chevy Chase and John Candy, they stick the oil can spout onto the Hawaiian punch can.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

flhtci01 said:


> Lazy would be drinking it straight from the bottle.



I was going to, but the bottle was too big.


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Sep 22, 2009)

Water sucks it reeeeeeeeeeeeally sucks water sucks water sucks it really really sucks!


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 22, 2009)

who hasn't drank orange juice out of the carton at least once before?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

Mm gelato.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 22, 2009)

road trip as soon as class lets out tomorrow


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Sep 22, 2009)

where?????


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 22, 2009)

do we all get to go?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 22, 2009)

Advanced Medical Life Support up at Shands


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> Advanced Medical Life Support up at Shands



I was just up by there at the Tampa VA, pity we didn't get to visit Shands.


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 22, 2009)

I never heard of the place


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 22, 2009)

name of a hospital


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 22, 2009)

ummm...still never heard of it ^_^


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

Miss EMT said:


> ummm...still never heard of it ^_^


So do a google search.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I now have 892 posts... the same as EMTDAN... I feel so proud... now time to surpass him... BWAHAHAHAHA...  :wacko:



you mean her???


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 22, 2009)

the all amazing power of google


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 22, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> you mean her???



Ya, her too...  :blush:  It's the hole "Dan" thing... makes me picture the 50 y/o SAR Coordinator we have that is a balding ex-military/current coroner...  Wait a minute... Corporal?  Is that you stalking me?


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 22, 2009)

> I now have 892 posts... the same as EMTDAN... I feel so proud... now time to surpass him... BWAHAHAHAHA... :wacko:
> 
> 
> lightsandsirens5 said:
> ...



I'm 98.734% sure that emt.dan is a guy.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 22, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> I'm 98.734% sure that emt.dan is a guy.



I thought/knew "he" was a gal... but the "Dan" thing confuses my lil' ol' EMT brain...  especially without caffine... 

POLL TIME... I have 20$ on gal...


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 22, 2009)

why do things have to be so complicated? Simple sounds good to me.


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 22, 2009)

People in Virginia will eat you.


----------



## Cory (Sep 22, 2009)

I go to Christ Hospital tommorrow to start some classes, now realizing EMS is not included, but ER experience may be along the lines of being "more medical professional than public safety oriented" Either way, I'm going to stick with it, should be a great expereince


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 22, 2009)

Yay I'm at work... Can you tell I'm working hard?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

Cory said:


> I go to Christ Hospital tommorrow to start some classes, now realizing EMS is not included, but ER experience may be along the lines of being "more medical professional than public safety oriented" Either way, I'm going to stick with it, should be a great expereince



Do you really think EMS stops at the ER threshold...? The ER by it's very definition is EMS.


----------



## Cory (Sep 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Do you really think EMS stops at the ER threshold...? The ER by it's very definition is EMS.



Yes, but the program doesn't specifically cover *pre-hospital *EMS.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

Cory said:


> Yes, but the program doesn't specifically cover *pre-hospital *EMS.



That's not what you said, for one, and for two, medicine is medicine, in or out of the hospital. It doesn't magically change once you get past the ambulance bay doors. 

I'm sick of people thinking that EMS is somehow some special and unique branch of medicine. It is, or should be, medicine.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 22, 2009)

Cory said:


> Yes, but the program doesn't specifically cover *pre-hospital *EMS.



What do you think the difference is in prehospital and hospital emergency medicine?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> What do you think the difference is in prehospital and hospital emergency medicine?



prehospital emergency medicine doesn't have a stethescope stealing, grumpy charge nurse or the asian dude. Did you know the asian dude was going for NP last time I saw him?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> prehospital emergency medicine doesn't have a stethescope stealing, grumpy charge nurse or the asian dude. Did you know the asian dude was going for NP last time I saw him?



I know you know. I'm not sure we are talking about the same asian guy. the one i was talking about was very cool. his sense of humor was a little confusing though....


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 22, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> I know you know. I'm not sure we are talking about the same asian guy. the one i was talking about was very cool. his sense of humor was a little confusing though....


wait. maybe we are, because he was going for NP, now that you mention it


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> I know you know. I'm not sure we are talking about the same asian guy. the one i was talking about was very cool. his sense of humor was a little confusing though....



:[ That makes me sad.


----------



## Cory (Sep 22, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> What do you think the difference is in prehospital and hospital emergency medicine?



One is at a hosptial, and one isn't 

They *are* two different branches. This is recognized by any hospital or EMS agency. You may not like it, and it may be against the Sasha way, but there is a distinction among pre-hopsital and hopsital care.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

Cory said:


> One is at a hosptial, and one isn't
> 
> They *are* two different branches. This is recognized by any hospital or EMS agency. You may not like it, and it may be against the Sasha way, but there is a distinction among pre-hopsital and hopsital care.



Sweetie, I actually work in EMS. I know that medicine is the same, regardless of if you are in the ambulance or in the hospital. The body doesn't change.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 22, 2009)

Cory said:


> One is at a hosptial, and one isn't
> 
> They *are* two different branches. This is recognized by any hospital or EMS agency. You may not like it, and it may be against the Sasha way, but there is a distinction among pre-hopsital and hopsital care.



no thers not. one is definitive care, one is taking the pt. to definitive care, you will be surpirsed to see how very few differences there are


----------



## Cory (Sep 22, 2009)

> That's not what you said, for one, and for two, medicine is medicine, in or out of the hospital. It doesn't magically change once you get past the ambulance bay doors.



You're right, with your paramedic training I'm sure you would make a great dentist.


----------



## Cory (Sep 22, 2009)

Then explain why your training is different than an MD at the Er.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 22, 2009)

It's not. they have more extensive training in more detail, but they know the exact same stuff I do.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

Cory said:


> Then explain why your training is different than an MD at the Er.



Because an MD has much more training than I, and his role is different, but the medicine is the same.


----------



## Cory (Sep 22, 2009)

The two fields may be *similar*, but they are two different branches.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 22, 2009)

Cory said:


> The two fields may be *similar*, but they are two different branches.


and your grounds for this declaration are?


----------



## Cory (Sep 22, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> It's not. they have more extensive training in more detail, but they know the exact same stuff I do.



He knows the same stuff. Is that really your defense? A butcher and a chef both cut meat, but they are different professions. The word pre-hospital exists for a reason.


----------



## Cory (Sep 22, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> and your grounds for this declaration are?



Logic. Fact. You can try to use the lack of experience all you want, but you are just avoiding fact. *This has nothing to do with your profound look at how pre-hospital and hospital EMS are simiar*. It has to do with the fact that in reality, they are recognized as two different branches of EMS.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 22, 2009)

Cory said:


> Logic. Fact. You can try to use the lack of experience all you want, but you are just avoiding fact. This has nothing to do with your pround look at how pre-hospital and hospital EMS are simiar. It has to do with the fact that in reality, they are recognized as two different branches of EMS.



and you have oh so much experience? I suppose they taught your sum of EMS knowledge that you possess in your CPR AED course?


----------



## Cory (Sep 22, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> and you have oh so much experience? I suppose they taught your sum of EMS knowledge that you possess in your CPR AED course?



You see, you are avoiding fact and resorting to insults. This thread has ben open for far too long to get it locked for some silly debate of fact and opinion.

Btw: I wasn't claiming to have any EMS experience, maybe you should re-read.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 22, 2009)

Cory said:


> You see, you are avoiding fact and resorting to insults. This thread has ben open for far too long to get it locked for some silly debate of fact and opinion.
> 
> Btw: I wasn't claiming to have any EMS experience, maybe you should re-read.



I take it you havent spent alot of time in the ER. you'll see


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 23, 2009)

One more post like any of those made today, and you will be responsible for closing the most responded to thread in EMTLife.com history.

So get off topic and stay off topic.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 23, 2009)

My laptop is burning my leg. Quick ALS stat.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2009)

I need a new phone... thinking about the Palm Centro so I can get Epocrates and everything else on it and stop carrying a phone and my iTouch


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> One more post like any of those made today, and you will be responsible for closing the most responded to thread in EMTLife.com history.
> 
> So get off topic and stay off topic.



That's why I love this thread  You can get in trouble for going on topic... er... you would if we had a topic that you could go on.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Sep 23, 2009)

Lol, only in this thread can you get in trouble for being on topic..and off topic...and being sexy like me haha!


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> Lol, only in this thread can you get in trouble for being on topic..and off topic...and being sexy like me haha!



Hmmm... someone has been up for way too long. Must be getting delusional


----------



## flhtci01 (Sep 23, 2009)

60 days to ski season. (Not that I'm counting)


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 23, 2009)

Finally, the weather is getting cold again.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2009)

No kidding cold! I walked out of the hospital this morning and damn near froze! And my jacket was in the Jeep. 

And BTW... I got my 90 day eval at the hospital. Exceeds for everything and I'm now in a program that they will offer to pay for all aspects of nursing school


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 23, 2009)

Miss EMT said:


> Finally, the weather is getting cold again.



kill her h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 23, 2009)

Cold weather? What's that??


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 23, 2009)

311

10charachterrequirementisannoying


----------



## Sasha (Sep 23, 2009)

Everytime I see the words "lol" "meh" or "bleh" I always read it as "I have nothing intelligent to say and I'm incapable of holding a conversation past 'Hi how are you'" or the phrase "I'm just... meh.." reads as "I have really limited vocabulary so I can't find a word to describe how I feel. Please buy me a dictionary for Christmas" 

I hate getting "lol" texts... 10 minutes after I texted you. You know what? If that's all you have to say, save me the memory space and don't send anything at all.


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 23, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Everytime I see the words "lol" "meh" or "bleh" I always read it as "I have nothing intelligent to say and I'm incapable of holding a conversation past 'Hi how are you'" or the phrase "I'm just... meh.." reads as "I have really limited vocabulary so I can't find a word to describe how I feel. Please buy me a dictionary for Christmas"
> 
> I hate getting "lol" texts... 10 minutes after I texted you. You know what? If that's all you have to say, save me the memory space and don't send anything at all.



lol.  

The only one I use is lol.  Other than that, I don't use them.  Too informal.

You know what really grinds my gears?  Posts that have weird/non-existent structure, syntax, or punctuation...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 23, 2009)

Miss EMT said:


> Finally, the weather is getting cold again.



Really?  Triple Didgets here in CA, although, not as bad here in the Mountains...  90 degrees expected today.  Can we say "Fire Danger"?


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 23, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Everytime I see the words "lol" "meh" or "bleh" I always read it as "I have nothing intelligent to say and I'm incapable of holding a conversation past 'Hi how are you'" or the phrase "I'm just... meh.." reads as "I have really limited vocabulary so I can't find a word to describe how I feel. Please buy me a dictionary for Christmas"






Meh.  To each their own, eh?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 24, 2009)

meh?

What dat mean?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 24, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> meh?
> 
> What dat mean?



Meh is an interjection, often an expression of apathy, indifference, or boredom. However, it can also be used to indicate agreement or disagreement. It can also be an adjective, meaning mediocre or boring.

In November 2008, the word was added to the Collins English dictionary, a British publication, published by Harper Collins:

Cormac McKeown, head of content at Collins Dictionaries, said: "This is a new interjection from the US that seems to have inveigled its way into common speech over here. "It was actually spelled out in The Simpsons when Homer is trying to pry the kids away from the TV with a suggestion for a day trip. "They both just reply 'meh' and keep watching TV; he asks again and Lisa says 'We said MEH! M-E-H, meh!'

The inclusion of a neologism in a dictionary caused some controversy. Sam Leith, writing in the Daily Telegraph, described the appearance of the word, following suggestions received from the public as a "gimmick", before concluding it was a "useful" word.

The Glasgow-based Daily Record had a different take on the apparently American origins of the word:

"This, of course, is utter nonsense. Everyone knows that "meh" has been in common use in Dundee for generations, almost always accompanied by the word "peh"."

The word gained popularity as a result of its use on The Simpsons. It was used in a 1994 episode, "Sideshow Bob Roberts," when a librarian reacts to Lisa's surprise that voting records are not classified, and also in "Lisa's Wedding" after Marge weaves "Hi Bart" on a loom to try to pique his interest in weaving and he says "meh." Lisa, in the 2001 episode "Hungry, Hungry Homer", spells out the word for emphasis, after Homer tries to interest her and Bart into going to a theme park. As early as 1992, however, the word appeared on a fan discussion board about the TV series Melrose Place. The word's first mainstream print usage occurred in Canadian newspaper the Edmonton Sun in 2003: "Ryan Opray got voted off Survivor. Meh."

The character George the Janitor, a regular fixture during the first season of The Muppet Show used it quite often to express displeasure of having to constantly clean up after the crazy antics of his fellow muppet cohorts.[citation needed]

There has been speculation that its origin is Yiddish because of its similarity to the interjection "feh". American lexicographer Benjamin Zimmer expressed some skepticism about this idea, and wrote in 2006, "Whatever Yiddish origins the interjection might have had, they have been lost in post-Simpsons usage." Lexicographer Grant Barrett wrote about "meh" and "D'oh", "I suspect they're both just transcribed versions of oral speech, which has any number of single-syllable sounds that mean a variety of things."


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm knitting curtains for my bedroom, since there are currently NO window coverings there, and, I'm too broke to buy some, and too bored not to.


----------



## Scout (Sep 24, 2009)

Like an 8"x12" curtain???  Impressive...

I want pics of the finished article


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 24, 2009)

8 inches by 12 inches?  No, about 10 feet wide by about 3 feet long.  And, sure, I'll put pictures up somewhere.


----------



## Scout (Sep 24, 2009)

' feet, 


i'm a metric lad myself.


----------



## guardian528 (Sep 24, 2009)

yet another 1st day of school today. damn.


----------



## Cory (Sep 24, 2009)

I sat in a hyperbaric oxygen chamber today...neat experience.(no, it was not turned on)


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 24, 2009)

Another week of internship starts tomorrow... and my ex just got engaged 0_0


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 24, 2009)

Didn't you just break off the engagement a couple of months ago?



Dodged a bullet there buddy...


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 25, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Didn't you just break off the engagement a couple of months ago?
> 
> 
> 
> Dodged a bullet there buddy...



just over three months ago. I think you're right...


And it other news... I just wrote one of the longest posts I've ever done for a blog... About a call I ran last week.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 25, 2009)

fnished/passed the AMLS course today. thought it was a good course


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm at home on a Friday night with a margarita in my hand reading about Diabetic Ketoacidosis.


/me has no life....


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone got good fixes for a foul smell that just won't leave a room? It smells like a mouse or something died in the ventilation system, but I can't find the source... and airing the room out for a few days, Lysol, baking soda, and the usual other fixes haven't worked.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 25, 2009)

Take a shower?





OH SNAP!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 25, 2009)

learned a valuable lesson about staying in cheap hotel rooms


----------



## Sasha (Sep 25, 2009)

Ah they joys of having to move a 300 pound patient from hospital bed to stretcher without a draw sheet while being careful not to dislodge their leaking rectal tube.

Gotta love those calls. The smell of CDT just wont go away.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 26, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Ah they joys of having to move a 300 pound patient from hospital bed to stretcher without a draw sheet while being careful not to dislodge their leaking rectal tube.
> 
> Gotta love those calls. The smell of CDT just wont go away.



Ah I remember those kinds of calls. Great challenge there


----------



## Sasha (Sep 26, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Ah I remember those kinds of calls. Great challenge there



I think that was the biggest challenge of the day. She was on an air mattress and anytime we tried to roll her she would slide. Then grab on to my arm so tightly a nurse had to pry her off. And let's not forget the poo.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 26, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I think that was the biggest challenge of the day. She was on an air mattress and anytime we tried to roll her she would slide. Then grab on to my arm so tightly a nurse had to pry her off. And let's not forget the poo.


Can you ever forget the poo?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 26, 2009)

So... had my preceptor tell me that I'm doing great and might be done by the end of the weekend


----------



## fma08 (Sep 26, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Can you ever forget the poo?



Everything comes down to poo


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 26, 2009)

fma08 said:


> Everything comes down to poo


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnIk0npINiE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Sep 27, 2009)

so im sitting here doing homework for class tomorrow, converting and doing formulas for med administration :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 28, 2009)

Found an EMS app for my blackberry... Emergency Medical Spanish.

It's awesome.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 28, 2009)

not having a whole lot of faith/hope for humanity right now


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Found an EMS app for my blackberry... Emergency Medical Spanish.
> 
> It's awesome.



I've been trying to memorize more medical Spanish lately. I can understand patients and talk with them if everything's OK, but I forget how to speak Spanish under pressure.


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 28, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> I've been trying to memorize more medical Spanish lately. I can understand patients and talk with them if everything's OK, but I forget how to speak Spanish under pressure.



I've always found it funny that the EMS pocket guides have in-depth questions written in spanish. That's great, but they're no good if I can't figure out their response. lol


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 28, 2009)

Just got back from a cancelled mission... only a half hour drive to the station and a half hour home    (plus the time spent planning...)

If any of you outdoors type folks have considered getting one of those SPOT GPS Beacons foe the "wonderful" safety it claims to offer... take it from someone with a lot of experience who has seen then in (un)action...  DON'T WASTE THE CASH!!!  <_<  Take the money that the unit costs and the annual cost to maintain the subscription and invest in a good compass and other gear, navigation classes, survival classes, and wilderness medical classes!


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 28, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> I've always found it funny that the EMS pocket guides have in-depth questions written in spanish. That's great, but they're no good if I can't figure out their response. lol



Luckily, I can still understand everything... I just forget how to say stuff.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 28, 2009)

new house tonight!


----------



## cm4short (Sep 28, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I'm at home on a Friday night with a margarita in my hand reading about Diabetic Ketoacidosis.
> 
> 
> /me has no life....



You should try Bailey and Vodka. It's like chocolate milk.


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 29, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Just got back from a cancelled mission... only a half hour drive to the station and a half hour home    (plus the time spent planning...)
> 
> If any of you outdoors type folks have considered getting one of those SPOT GPS Beacons foe the "wonderful" safety it claims to offer... take it from someone with a lot of experience who has seen then in (un)action...  DON'T WASTE THE CASH!!!  <_<  Take the money that the unit costs and the annual cost to maintain the subscription and invest in a good compass and other gear, navigation classes, survival classes, and wilderness medical classes!



I've been trying to convince my pilot type friends of this fact, they're all in LOVE with the SPOT, especially since the SARSATs aren't listening to 121.5 mhz anymore.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 29, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> I've been trying to convince my pilot type friends of this fact, they're all in LOVE with the SPOT, especially since the SARSATs aren't listening to 121.5 mhz anymore.



Seriously...  they are garbage... not worth it... anyone who trusts their lives to this thing deserves what they get... whihc in my first experience was deaath by exposure...

In CalEMAs SAR Coordinator training that particular mission is being used as an example for training the Deputies how and why SAR calls happen...  it was BAD...


----------



## Sasha (Sep 29, 2009)

Doesn't matter how many times I check my pockets, I always wash a friggin pen.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 29, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Doesn't matter how many times I check my pockets, I always wash a friggin pen.



i've been having that problema a lot. and with the pens i use it seems the ink is drawn out of the well, and if i open the pen. it makes a huge mess over whatever i am writing.:glare:


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 29, 2009)

trying to see if my signature works...


----------



## fma08 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Doesn't matter how many times I check my pockets, I always wash a friggin pen.



I keep forgetting my little pocket notebook, got in the habit of carrying one in school... Haven't broken it yet. It comes in handy.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 29, 2009)

got a new avatar in honor of nbc's new drama!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 29, 2009)

with how many people here are talking about it i figured it must be pretty popular!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 29, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> got a new avatar in honor of nbc's new drama!



boo...  hiss....  :glare:



^_^​


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 29, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> boo...  hiss....  :glare:
> 
> 
> 
> ^_^​



i kid i kid, geez, thought you had a sense of humor mountain


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 29, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> got a new avatar in honor of nbc's new drama!



Ok, it's hard to see, that's why I'm asking, but, does the female medic seriously have her shirt open far enough down to show cleavage?  REALLY?!!!!  

Just great, now I'm gonna started getting complaints that why aren't I showing cleavage, the chick in that show shows cleavage!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 30, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> got a new avatar in honor of nbc's new drama!



Seriously? SERIOUSLY!?!? IN HONOR OF?!?!?!?

stone him

jk 

But seriously, if you did get it in honor of that show........h34r:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 30, 2009)

Yipee... Pager just went off... neighboring county requesting Mutual Aid for a ground search...  Sounds like Mountain gets to have some fun tomarrow...  Course, that means I have to be up by 0430... and it is 2230 right now...  oh well...  h34r:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 30, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> i kid i kid, geez, thought you had a sense of humor mountain



For this you will die a thousand deaths...  But it's okay... we will shock you over and over despite the asystole on the monitor and yell out things like "come back to us!"  Of course... if we revive you and you prove to be annoying, we will have to hit you with versed...  ^_^



Sapphyre said:


> Ok, it's hard to see, that's why I'm asking, but, does the female medic seriously have her shirt open far enough down to show cleavage?  REALLY?!!!!
> 
> Just great, now I'm gonna started getting complaints that why aren't I showing cleavage, the chick in that show shows cleavage!



Yep... as I said before, I am offened by this charecter on behalf of all female prehospital medical professionals... and even the unprofessionals (you know who you are)...  As far as your last sentence... do it for the patients....  lol


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 30, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Yep... as I said before, I am offened by this charecter on behalf of all female prehospital medical professionals... and even the unprofessionals (you know who you are)...  As far as your last sentence... do it for the patients....  lol



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :gasp gasp gasp: AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA

:grabs side: OOOOOO, cramp!  Ow, ow, ow!

See, my problem is, Aracrab doesn't make uniform shirts small enough for me to get them that tight!  I'm one of the few people at work that doesn't get told to order the next size down shirt cause I look bad, because I'm already wearing the smallest, and it's still way too big!  Even if I opened another button, and wore a low cut undershirt (or, none at all), you still wouldn't see anything  And, uh, trust me, there's plenty to see, with a properly fitting shirt


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 30, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> And, uh, trust me, there's plenty to see, with a properly fitting shirt



:unsure:  :excl:  :unsure:  :excl:  :unsure:  :excl:  :unsure:  :excl:  :unsure:  :excl:  :unsure:  :excl:  :unsure:  :excl:  :unsure:  :excl:  :unsure:​


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 30, 2009)

*Rip the chest skin off an old Resusci Annie....*

..and anyone can have cleavage! Roll it up and keep in glovebox for those news-at-five moments, might get a reality show or something.
I know, make the middle-aged male actors wear cleavage like Tom Jones used to.:unsure:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm irritated.

There was a really educational thread on this site that got a little side tracked. Instead of just going through and editing or deleting bad posts, they delete the whole freaking thread! We lost all those really good threads talking about oxygen and asthma and such, all because the mods can't deal with a little controversy.

That makes me sad. You will sacrifice education to keep everyone humming kumbaya? That's just not right. Not in the least. 

We are medical professionals, or at least some of us try to be, our main focus should be education relating to patients.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 30, 2009)

*http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=15089*

It lives.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 30, 2009)

Have an exam tomorrow with new major information to memorize on top of brushing over all the old stuff. And my babysitter has screwed me over yet again. Is it bad to bribe kids with twizlers so you can get some time to study? :wacko:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 30, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> For this you will die a thousand deaths...  But it's okay... we will shock you over and over despite the asystole on the monitor and yell out things like "come back to us!"  Of course... if we revive you and you prove to be annoying, *we will have to hit you with versed*...  ^_^



Unh unh! No Versed, just Sux. Then you can tube em, bag em, and watch the terror in their eyes. (And then stop bagging for a second and they can't do a dang thing about it!)


----------



## dmc2007 (Sep 30, 2009)

Passed!


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 30, 2009)

This tuna salad sandwhich is rather tasty


----------



## timberwolfemt (Sep 30, 2009)

wow, this is one long thread about nothing. I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 30, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Ok, it's hard to see, that's why I'm asking, but, does the female medic seriously have her shirt open far enough down to show cleavage?  REALLY?!!!!
> 
> Just great, now I'm gonna started getting complaints that why aren't I showing cleavage, the chick in that show shows cleavage!



**ummm**ok**waiting somewhat patiently**




**still waiting**




**still waiting**




**now calling your supervisor and complaining**






lol


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW....

I am gone for 16 hours on a mutual aid search (and going again tomarrow) and I come back with the belief that I have missed something?  :unsure:  Is it a full moon?  Cause things are sure getting wierd in these parts...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 1, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> WOW....
> 
> I am gone for 16 hours on a mutual aid search (and going again tomarrow) and I come back with the belief that I have missed something?  :unsure:  Is it a full moon?  Cause things are sure getting wierd in these parts...



Dude, things is always weird in these here parts.h34r:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 2, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> WOW....
> 
> I am gone for 16 hours on a mutual aid search (and going again tomarrow) and I come back with the belief that I have missed something?  :unsure:  Is it a full moon?  Cause things are sure getting wierd in these parts...



All strangness aside...  UPDATE:

Just finished up day two on mutual aid with plans to respond tomarrow (friday) morning...  and (should things continue) on Saturday...  Currently we have 9 Teams participating (extending from Tahoe to South of Yosemite), using dogs, trackers, atvs, horses, helicopters, and ground pounders...

http://www.mymotherlode.com/news/local/554853/Calaveras-County-Hunter-Still-Missing.html  (disregard many of the facts that run contrary to mine (ya'll know the media...)

http://www.mymotherlode.com/news/local/555336/Footprints-Found-In-The-Devin-Smith-Search.html

So,on that second story... yep, that was your good old friend Mountain... I was part of the team that spent 9 hours straight tracking these prints over 7 miles of hiking trail, game trail, jeep trail, over mountains, through creeks, and deep through the brush...  Still not 100% postive that it was the subject, but initial indicators said YES...  Did some tracking today and then took it easy (considering my lack of sleep) and worked a new (more open) area...  Tomarrow, they have requested that our team respond with ATVs...

So... to bed I go...  behave all you malcontents...


----------



## dragonjbynight (Oct 2, 2009)

Any chance this guy isn't missing, but got a bad case of cold feet and just took off? Out of morbid curiousity you now have me interested.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 2, 2009)

dragonjbynight said:


> Any chance this guy isn't missing, but got a bad case of cold feet and just took off? Out of morbid curiousity you now have me interested.



LOL...  Trust me, with the number of SAR Coordinators and Search Managers we had there, every possibility was discused, as we truely have seen it all...  Nothing shocks me anymore...

However, it should be noted that I am home right now (1930) instead of the 2300 I have been getting home at the last two days...

http://www.mymotherlode.com/news/local/557634/Missing-Hunter-Found-Safe-In-Calaveras-County.html

And Medically:
http://www.uniondemocrat.com/2009100298001/News/Local-News/Doc-says-hunter-OK

Statistically speaking, if a subject is missing for over 72 hours the chances of him/her surviving drops to 4%.  Well, despite the 1 in 25 shot... he was located... actually made his way out of the wilderness on his own after 4 days in the woods to a location 10-12 miles south of the Last Known Point... over mountian and ridges... and through drainages and rivers...

It was a great search in which the entire operation was run 95% smoothly.  Over 120 Rescuers from 10 County Sheriff's SAR Teams participated in the search (from as far south as below Yosemite to as far north as above Tahoe and as far west as Marin), in addition to the 2 Highway Patrol Helicopter and the California Rescue Dog Association.  We used tracking, dogs, the helos, atvs, horses, and I spent a good 35 hours over the last 3 days (including 15 hours straight out tracking and signcutting)... I think I have had about 10 hours sleep over the last 3 days...  itwas exhausting and I am in pain right now...  IT WAS GREAT!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 2, 2009)

This week has sucked. Majorly. Without exception.

I wanna go blow something up and get the hell out of this state


----------



## foxfire (Oct 2, 2009)

peanut butter jelly time!!!!!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 3, 2009)

on a break from ILS class..................................Trying to figure out the parkland burn formula:wacko:


----------



## Onceamedic (Oct 3, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> on a break from ILS class..................................Trying to figure out the parkland burn formula:wacko:



The answer is LOTS and LOTS


----------



## rescue99 (Oct 3, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> on a break from ILS class..................................Trying to figure out the parkland burn formula:wacko:



Pretty easy:  4ml x kg of total BSA(%) over 24 hours 
                   50% in the first 8 hours 
                   50% over the next 16


----------



## VFFforpeople (Oct 3, 2009)

HAHA so I watched Trauma..horriable show..I mean horriable!!


----------



## foxfire (Oct 3, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> HAHA so I watched Trauma..horriable show..I mean horriable!!



I have not seen that.  I heard it was not worth watching for just chilling out.  What made it horrible?


----------



## guardian528 (Oct 3, 2009)

Quagmire, you belong in a tree, because you're a nut


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Oct 3, 2009)

A casual stroll through the lunatic asylum shows that faith does not prove anything.　h34r:


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 3, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q: if the reports I'm hearing for Tahoe weather are accurate, I'm glad you finished before tonight. 

Now I'm hoping that it'll keep snowing and ski season can start earlier than in the past few years.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 3, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Mountain Res-Q: if the reports I'm hearing for Tahoe weather are accurate, I'm glad you finished before tonight.
> 
> Now I'm hoping that it'll keep snowing and ski season can start earlier than in the past few years.



Snow?  In Tahoe?  ???

It has been really cold here, but there was never any threat of snow at the search.  The first night was cold at about 25 degrees F and there was frost on the windows of vehicles there, but it was getting warmer as the searh went on...  but I have heard nothing about snow...  then again, the searhc was at 5,000 to 5,500 feet, and Tahoe is not only higher in elevation but further north.

Please God, NO SNOW YET!!!  ^_^


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 3, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Snow?  In Tahoe?  ???
> 
> It has been really cold here, but there was never any threat of snow at the search.  The first night was cold at about 25 degrees F and there was frost on the windows of vehicles there, but it was getting warmer as the searh went on...  but I have heard nothing about snow...  then again, the searhc was at 5,000 to 5,500 feet, and Tahoe is not only higher in elevation but further north.
> 
> Please God, NO SNOW YET!!!  ^_^



Yes snow. I have family that just called to say it's coming down at lake level.

Edit: but not sticking, apparently. If it gets into the 20's and keeps going, that should make for some fun ice.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 4, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Yes snow. I have family that just called to say it's coming down at lake level.
> 
> Edit: but not sticking, apparently. If it gets into the 20's and keeps going, that should make for some fun ice.



Yuck...  ya... just read the weather... snow levels over here expected to drop to 4700 feet (just above me) if itshould rain... GOD NOOOOO!!!


----------



## Cory (Oct 5, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> Quagmire, you belong in a tree, because you're a nut



*Long burst of laughter followed by a nasally "what?!"*

funny scene


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 5, 2009)

My wonderful significant other appears to have the swine flu. I suspect I had it already, and am not displaying any symptoms after tons of exposure... but seriously, FML. 



Mountain Res-Q said:


> Yuck...  ya... just read the weather... snow levels over here expected to drop to 4700 feet (just above me) if itshould rain... GOD NOOOOO!!!



Yuck... cold rain is the worst. Did you get stuck in it?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 5, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Yuck... cold rain is the worst. Did you get stuck in it?



It rained all night Saturday into Sunday morning.  I woke up about 0200 on Sunday and had to rush outside to protect the topless jeep from the rain.  Was not expecting that rain at all.  Didn't rain much at all lower down the hill.  But in my little town (4000 feet) it rained pretty long and good.  Temperature this am at 0800 was 39 degrees.  Snow above ~6000 feet forced the closure of all the mountain passes (including the two in my county - Sonora Pass and Tioga Pass in Yosemite).  Really odd since just 10 days ago temps were in the 90's.  Expect the snow level (if it snows) to be down to 4500-5000 tonight.  But the weather says that the temps will go back up soon... and more snow seems unlikely... but who knows...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 5, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> The answer is LOTS and LOTS



 Ha! Love it! I'm going to put that on the state test as my answer!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 5, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> Quagmire, you belong in a tree, because you're a nut



Ha! Reminds me of a story that Kent, one of our crewmembers told me. Back in the 90s sometime he was on with his usual partner and they got paged out to a possible psych patient. Well that guy came to the door wearing nothing but clear Saran wrap and the comment made by Kent's partner was, "I can clearly see _you're_ nuts!" Well that was mis-interpreted by the pt who thought it was: I can clearly see _your nuts_!  I'm gussing it was not fun after that.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 6, 2009)

I have my choice of partners for an event standby tomorrow. Either a basic who constantly wears a giant freaking knife/window punch thing and steth around his neck, or a basic/premed who wants to grow up and be just like House... and has already started treating patients as though he is. 

Either way, it's gonna be a long six hours...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 7, 2009)

Got the last of my needed CEUs in for recert in December...  Scheduled a 3 hour Wilderness Fracture/Dislocation class for SAR with a MD/FACEP that had been in Medicine and SAR forever (sent to Medic school in the 70's specificlly for SAR before Medics were even on Ambulance in my area).  Some really interesting concepts that many here would probably disagree with because it departs so greatly from street protocols... but medically speaking it is the best interest of the patient... which is all that matters to me... LOL

Working on scheduling another class with him (the fourth) on spinal care and selective imobilization in the wilderness setting.  

We held the class at the ambo HQ and they offered CEU's for us.  Always nice of them... then they said, "Hey want to join us tomarrow for EVOC?"  SURE!!!  So, with those CEU's I am set for the year.  Not to mention, it was nice (and strange) to be driving an ambo again.  It has been 4 years for me now... and I really need to get back on ambo and revisit my failed medic and or PA plans from 8 years ago...  -_-


----------



## Cory (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm not allowed in the hospital because of the piggy flu


----------



## john76 (Oct 7, 2009)

anyone seen that new nbc show trauma if so what is your take on it.i have liked the first two episodes alot.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 7, 2009)

john76 said:


> anyone seen that new nbc show trauma if so what is your take on it.i have liked the first two episodes alot.



Couldn't even finish the first episode: I have to hate it. It is going to give EMS a bad reputation and thats not something we need.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 7, 2009)

john76 said:


> anyone seen that new nbc show trauma if so what is your take on it.i have liked the first two episodes alot.



Not in EMS long?  Attracted to the L&S?  Wanna drive fast?  Wanna be a hero?  People without a clue about real EMS are the only ones that could like this show.  It is pure garbage, a disservice to EMS, and will only help to attract whackers to the profession and give the public misinformation.  If you want to know everyone's thoughts on this show, there is an entire thread on it that is 160+ posts long.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=14612


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 7, 2009)

I hate this time of year. Too cold to go around in a tshirt, still warm enough that you are labeled a nut head if you dress too warmly. ERGH:angry:!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 8, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> I hate this time of year. Too cold to go around in a tshirt, still warm enough that you are labeled a nut head if you dress too warmly. ERGH:angry:!!



Hey! I really don't care if people think I am a nut. As long as I'm warm!

I hate the cold. Anyone else find that winter kinda goes like this: Starts to get cold. First you deny that winter is starting, then you get angry, then you accept it and can't wait for the first snow to fly. Two days after snow, you just wasnt the whole winter thing to be over and untill spring you just get more and more upset with each snow fall untill around mid February you vow to move to New Mexico if it ever warms up here and you can get out of your driveway.

Ha! (just kidding of course)


----------



## Medic744 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have had it with certain people today, people should seriously consider ALL ramifications of their words before sending an email or text message.  If it bites you in the booty that is not my problem.  Just my rant for the day.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 8, 2009)

Somebody in my EMT class had to double check what "BLS" means.  We're about 5 weeks in.

It wouldn't be that bad, but this kid also asked what a torso is during CPR training.

:sad:h34r:


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 8, 2009)

500th post B)


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 8, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> I hate this time of year. Too cold to go around in a tshirt, still warm enough that you are labeled a nut head if you dress too warmly. ERGH:angry:!!



Do what any true northerner does...


Hoodie + shorts, year round.   You can never fail.


----------



## EMSLaw (Oct 8, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Do what any true northerner does...
> 
> 
> Hoodie + shorts, year round.   You can never fail.



As opposed to the kids from California, who try to wear flip-flops year round, then complain about how cold it is.  

Meanwhile, those of us from the Northeast are like, "What?  It's on 40!  This is practically spring!"


----------



## nomofica (Oct 8, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Do what any true northerner does...
> 
> 
> Hoodie + shorts, year round.   You can never fail.


 
As a citizen from Alberta, Canada, all I have to say is this: :blush:


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 8, 2009)

My first winter down in Texas, it was like 40deg.  Nothing bad for anyone up north, so I wore my hoodie-shorts combo.

GOt to school and people asked me all day how I was not cold.  They were all wearing sweats / snowpants, and winter coats.   I was like "This is springtime for me."


----------



## bunkie (Oct 8, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> Somebody in my EMT class had to double check what "BLS" means.  We're about 5 weeks in.
> 
> It wouldn't be that bad, but this kid also asked what a torso is during CPR training.
> 
> :sad:h34r:



Someone last night asked what nitro was. We just tested on pharmacology. :wacko: But yours takes the cake.


----------



## HAZMAT (Oct 8, 2009)

They did the monster mash!
http://mtmm.ytmnd.com/


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 8, 2009)

bunkie said:


> Someone last night asked what nitro was. We just tested on pharmacology. :wacko: But yours takes the cake.



When I heard it, I almost cried.  The instructor responded with "We're 5 weeks in, and your not sure what BLS is?"  The kid said he was just checking, but I don't think he was being completely truthful.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 8, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Do what any true northerner does...
> 
> 
> Hoodie + shorts, year round.   You can never fail.



To me that says city slicker. A true northerner where I live wears blue jeans and a tshirt. Blue jeans and tshirt whens its 100. Blue jeans and tshirt when its -10. Dressing up??? Whats that mean??? (You know you are a hillbilly when a bonfire/hog roast combination was one of the leading sugestions for prom last year.)



Linuss said:


> My first winter down in Texas, it was like 40deg.  Nothing bad for anyone up north, so I wore my hoodie-shorts combo.
> 
> GOt to school and people asked me all day how I was not cold.  They were all wearing sweats / snowpants, and winter coats.   I was like "This is springtime for me."



Never lived outside of Indiana, but the funny looks I got when I went down Splash Mountain at Disney World five times in a row in blue jeans and a tshirt in 40 degree weather. ^_^


----------



## oneluv79 (Oct 8, 2009)

Linuss said:


> My first winter down in Texas, it was like 40deg.  Nothing bad for anyone up north, so I wore my hoodie-shorts combo.
> 
> GOt to school and people asked me all day how I was not cold.  They were all wearing sweats / snowpants, and winter coats.   I was like "This is springtime for me."



Try it here, it was like 92 degrees today and even hotter tonite, it feels like your breathing in fire....HOT! whats going on.....

oneluv79:sad:


----------



## guardian528 (Oct 9, 2009)

oh my god the dodgers are amazing


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 9, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> oh my god the dodgers are amazing



Oh my god the cubs aren't

Theres always next year

Though that :censored: saying is :censored: older than I am!!


----------



## Cory (Oct 9, 2009)

Has there ever been any MD's on this forum?


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 9, 2009)

Cory said:


> Has there ever been any MD's on this forum?



Give me time


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 10, 2009)

Dear people who use  the term "ambo" for "ambulance,"

Please note, there is no "o" in "ambulance"

Sincerely,

You're neighborhood grammar police.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 10, 2009)

yea, but Ambu is a medical products co.


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 10, 2009)

My dog has cardiac hypertrophy and a spleen tumor.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 10, 2009)

Off to do my first clinical of the year... Childrens medical center in Dallas.  ER till 11 tonight.


----------



## dewd09 (Oct 10, 2009)

Is there a full moon? It's cloudy, and fogged in here. Of course, wet roads and leaves could be equally as promising for a wreck; as a superstitions and a full moon.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 10, 2009)

Errrrr its starting to get cold. New rule, it can no longer get cold unless it snows. The snow can stick around for a week, but then it must immediately must go back to being warm.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 10, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> Errrrr its starting to get cold. New rule, it can no longer get cold unless it snows. The snow can stick around for a week, but then it must immediately must go back to being warm.



Snow? You mean that white crud I won't have to dig my car out of anymore?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey JP,

Have you always been in CA?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 10, 2009)

Nope... spent the last 2 years in Boston.


----------



## itku2er (Oct 10, 2009)

I hate snow so keep it up north:excl:


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 10, 2009)

itku2er said:


> I hate snow so keep it up north:excl:



Snow is fun, at least for the first couple days. By then you have pulled all of your practical jokes, had a good snowball fight, and you are ready for summer again. If I had it my way, it would be 60-65 degrees year round, that is until the last week before christmas, then it would drop to 31 degrees, it would snow a nice fluffy snow on December 23rd, and it would melt December 27th.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 11, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> Snow is fun, at least for the first couple days. By then you have pulled all of your practical jokes, had a good snowball fight, and you are ready for summer again. If I had it my way, it would be 60-65 degrees year round, that is until the last week before christmas, then it would drop to 31 degrees, it would snow a nice fluffy snow on December 23rd, and it would melt December 27th.



Amen bro! (If you are, if not, it's just a saying)


----------



## itku2er (Oct 11, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> Snow is fun, at least for the first couple days. By then you have pulled all of your practical jokes, had a good snowball fight, and you are ready for summer again. If I had it my way, it would be 60-65 degrees year round, that is until the last week before christmas, then it would drop to 31 degrees, it would snow a nice fluffy snow on December 23rd, and it would melt December 27th.



Now you are talking that would be the perfect thing. I do agree Snow is a must at christmas.


----------



## Cory (Oct 11, 2009)

Risk Takers
Episode: Paramedics - The Life of a Paramedic
Science channel
at 3pm today

Could be worth watching...it will totaly highlight that life or death side of extreme day to day paramedic fire exsplosion death injury BLAAH BLAH BALH *Adrenaline rush*

Being a paramedic is like drinkking powerthirst


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 12, 2009)

I just fot back from 3 days in the woods on the annual Team Campout/Training.  Navigation, Medical, Horse, Radio, ATV, Search, Dive, and Technical Training... plus GREAT food and hours around a campfire, remembering fallen team members, the good calls, and the bad calls (which is why more than one large bottle of hard liquor was finished off last night).

110 threads to look at over the last 3 days and no energy to check most of them or reply to the more interesting ones... so let me just say this...

I LOVE YOU ALL (well, some of you at least)... here's to the fallen rescuers that came before, the victims that could not be saved, and whatever mental diseases we all have that keep us going.....  -_-


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 12, 2009)

I hate waking up at 5 am for hospital rotations...

Oh well, off to the operating room to stick various tubes into people.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 12, 2009)

Woke up at 5am, drove an hour to Dallas, and waited for an hour for the OR to open... nothing. The darn OR is closed today, glad they had the forethought to tell me that my rotation was canceled before I wasted all that time.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 12, 2009)

Got paged last nite to a 2y/o f. fell, struck head, unconscious,
not breathing, turning blue, and posturing. Bird was launched,
but when we got there she was alert, breathing, conscious, c/o
pain in front & top of head. All vitals normal. Ended up doing 
ground transport to hospital. Last I heard she was doing fine.


-----------------

and this is the first post from my new iPhone!


----------



## medicdan (Oct 12, 2009)

YAY iPhone! YAY interesting call!


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 12, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Got paged last nite to a 2y/o f. fell, struck head, unconscious,
> not breathing, turning blue, and posturing. Bird was launched,
> but when we got there she was alert, breathing, conscious, c/o
> pain in front & top of head. All vitals normal. Ended up doing
> ground transport to hospital. Last I heard she was doing fine.



I was on a similar case the other night. Mom claimed an 18mo. m. had fallen, hit his head, turned blue, etc. All the way there, she's telling dispatch it's getting worse. When we get there, everything's completely normal. 

This is the second time it's happened at that address. Both times, doctors apparently found nothing. Half the crew suspects some sort of transient seizure, fainting, or trouble breathing. But certain members are starting to wonder if it's a psych issue on Mom's behalf.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 12, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> I was on a similar case the other night. Mom claimed an 18mo. m. had fallen, hit his head, turned blue, etc. All the way there, she's telling dispatch it's getting worse. When we get there, everything's completely normal.
> 
> This is the second time it's happened at that address. Both times, doctors apparently found nothing. Half the crew suspects some sort of transient seizure, fainting, or trouble breathing. But certain members are starting to wonder if it's a psych issue on Mom's behalf.




Sounds like an ALTE?


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 12, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Sounds like an ALTE?



*shrug* Could easily be. To be honest, though, I'm in the group that suspects Mom has issues. There are a lot of details that don't quite add up. If we get the exact same call again, I'm reporting it. I would've already, but the kid doesn't actually seem to be harmed.


----------



## VCEMT (Oct 13, 2009)

My county's protocol would definitely define it as an ALTE.


----------



## silver (Oct 13, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Woke up at 5am, drove an hour to Dallas, and waited for an hour for the OR to open... nothing. The darn OR is closed today, glad they had the forethought to tell me that my rotation was canceled before I wasted all that time.



wow, interesting hospital.
no emergency surgeries?


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 13, 2009)

VCEMT said:


> My county's protocol would definitely define it as an ALTE.



Ours are being revised, but they currently aren't all that specific for a lot of pediatric issues. If we have a healthy patient with a complaint of prior LOC and apnea, we can't do much anyways.

If everything lined up, ALTE (possibly indicative of seizure disorder, if it keeps repeating) would seem like the best diagnosis to me, after doing some reading up and thinking.

(But if anyone is wondering why I'm skeptical about this one, feel free to PM. I don't want to post details.)


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 13, 2009)

This is the thread that never ends. It keeps going on and on my friend. Some people started posting in it not knowing what it was, and now they continue posting because it's the thread that never ends. It keeps going on and on my friend. Some people started posting in it not knowing what it was, and now they continue posting because it's the thread that never ends. It keeps going on and on my friend. Some people started posting in it not knowing what it was, and now they continue posting because it's the thread that never ends. It keeps going on and on my friend. Some people started posting in it notknowing what it was, and now they continue posting because it's the thread that never ends. It keeps going on and on my friend. Some people started posting in it not knowing what it was, and now they continue posting because it's the thread that never ends.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 13, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> YAY iPhone! YAY interesting call!



I am really starting to like this phone! Checking mail and emtlife on the way back from a run, yay! And being able to listen to music......…

And it has been way to long since I had an exciting call.

And ILS class is going great, and we are starting to do our ILS ridealongs, IVs, drug dose calcs, fun stuff.

And I just got a new laptop.

And I am way ahead in school!

And it is supposed to warm up a little for the next few days!

So, I'm doing great right now!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 13, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> This is the thread that never ends. It keeps going on and on my friend. Some people started posting in it not knowing what it was, and now they continue posting because it's the thread that never ends. It keeps going on and on my friend. Some people started posting in it not knowing what it was, and now they continue posting because it's the thread that never ends. It keeps going on and on my friend. Some people started posting in it not knowing what it was, and now they continue posting because it's the thread that never ends. It keeps going on and on my friend. Some people started posting in it notknowing what it was, and now they continue posting because it's the thread that never ends. It keeps going on and on my friend. Some people started posting in it not knowing what it was, and now they continue posting because it's the thread that never ends.



Did you watch lamb chop too?


----------



## Medic744 (Oct 13, 2009)

Finally got called for an interview that I have been waiting on for weeks, yipee I am so excited.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 13, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Did you watch lamb chop too?



Actually, no. However some quotes transcend the original source.


----------



## WarDance (Oct 13, 2009)

The miracle of all miracles has just occurred!

I got an A on a philosophy paper!  Yes an A.  Philosophy.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 13, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Actually, no. However some quotes transcend the original source.



True, true……


----------



## Medic744 (Oct 13, 2009)

I love sushi, unfortunately Im fairly certain that I am allergic to eel.  My first clue is the swelling of my tongue and lips and the scratchy sensation in my throat. :sad:


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 13, 2009)

<--- Has had a sucky week, and its only tuesday night (okay maybee a sucky month)


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 13, 2009)

Medic744 said:


> Finally got called for an interview that I have been waiting on for weeks, yipee I am so excited.



Good luck! Don't kill yourself with eating eel before you can get the job...


----------



## amberdt03 (Oct 13, 2009)

got subpoenaed at work today, YAY, oh and the court date is tomorrow at 9am.


----------



## Medic744 (Oct 14, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> got subpoenaed at work today, YAY, oh and the court date is tomorrow at 9am.



Waiting on my first one, not sure when it will arrive but Im sure its soon since my pts got into the equivelant of a jr verbal argument and one wants me to be a witness.  What a bunch a goobers


----------



## amberdt03 (Oct 14, 2009)

Medic744 said:


> Waiting on my first one, not sure when it will arrive but Im sure its soon since my pts got into the equivelant of a jr verbal argument and one wants me to be a witness.  What a bunch a goobers



mine is a cps case......just talked to the investigator and i've been released from it today cause they are pushing it back


----------



## VFFforpeople (Oct 14, 2009)

WarDance said:


> The miracle of all miracles has just occurred!
> 
> I got an A on a philosophy paper!  Yes an A.  Philosophy.



Lol just reverse the question into an answer. Just say things like: how do you know it really exists? Or How do you know, that I know, that you know, about life?

Pass everytime lol..No but really congrats


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 14, 2009)

I managed to get a B+ in English. Not bad considering that I thought I was gonna get a D and blow my excelent GPA to :censored:.

I also have an A- in Bio AP now (by .2%), highest grade in the class


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 14, 2009)

I participated in 3 Cesareans and 2 vag deliveries today.




Cesareans are very, er, aggressive, procedures.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm on duty again tomorrow with my least favorite partner in the whole wide world. Joy.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 14, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> I'm on duty again tomorrow with my least favorite partner in the whole wide world. Joy.



Her name is Joy? Or you are expressing joy?

I'm on right now with one of my favorite partners, Gene. Joy!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 14, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I participated in 3 Cesareans and 2 vag deliveries today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agressive? No, ya think?

That is pretty cool man! Anyof the dads have labor pains also? I just know that will be me!


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 14, 2009)

Heh, the first C-section I watched I was fine for all of the procedure.  Left, and within about a minute of leaving the OR I felt the "Oh crap" of fainting come on (ie eyes get blurry and tunnled).  Hurried to get some water and was perfectly fine asap.  Didn't have any such trouble after the other 2 procedures.  Guess it was more of a shock thing.



One of the dads was pushing right along side his wife, which was rather funny to watch.



He was THE happiest person I've ever seen after his son was delivered.  It was a cool thing to watch.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 15, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Her name is Joy? Or you are expressing joy?
> 
> I'm on right now with one of my favorite partners, Gene. Joy!



I'm expressing my boundless joy. But he just wasn't worth the exclamation point.



			
				Linuss said:
			
		

> He was THE happiest person I've ever seen after his son was delivered. It was a cool thing to watch.



I'm not a medic student (yet), but I've been wondering if I could talk a local maternity ward into allowing me to shadow. Our area gets a lot of home delivery calls, and I've heard other basics have done it before. I'm really kinda scared of getting that one...


----------



## Medic744 (Oct 15, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Heh, the first C-section I watched I was fine for all of the procedure.  Left, and within about a minute of leaving the OR I felt the "Oh crap" of fainting come on (ie eyes get blurry and tunnled).  Hurried to get some water and was perfectly fine asap.  Didn't have any such trouble after the other 2 procedures.  Guess it was more of a shock thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too bad you werent there for my c sec.  I got KTFO all the way and none of my family was allowed in, but there were 4 students milling about and asking the nurses if they could watch, she said ask the pt. My reply was why not, Im already naked in a room of strangers and everybody has to learn sometime.


----------



## Brandon O (Oct 15, 2009)

En route = ON ROOT not "ehn rauuuwwwwwt"

EMS IS NOT A LANGUAGE, IT'S FRENCH


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 15, 2009)

You sure it's not French?


----------



## Brandon O (Oct 15, 2009)

Well, it WAS French. Now it's some twisted new thing I'm passionately against.


----------



## WarDance (Oct 15, 2009)

The week of miracles continues!  I just got a 100 on my philosophy midterm!  I should go play the lottery.


----------



## Brandon O (Oct 15, 2009)

Philosophy, eh, War? That was my field too. Whatcha studying?


----------



## WarDance (Oct 15, 2009)

i'm a psychology major but just taking philosophy.  I got an A on a paper this week too.  Now I might minor in it since I seem to be good at it!  I don't like it at all but I'm just going to go with it.....


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 15, 2009)

WarDance said:


> i'm a psychology major



Hey, me too. One class away from finishing the major, and I'm hoping for gradschool at some point in the future. Are you thinking of continuing in the field?


----------



## ClarkKent (Oct 16, 2009)

F my life.  I just dropped my iPhone and broke the LCD screen.  Know anyone that can fix it??


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 16, 2009)

ClarkKent said:


> F my life.  I just dropped my iPhone and broke the LCD screen.  Know anyone that can fix it??



I'm pretty sure that one can't be fixed... know a bunch of people who've done it. You should still be able to get all of your data off, though.


----------



## ClarkKent (Oct 16, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> I'm pretty sure that one can't be fixed... know a bunch of people who've done it. You should still be able to get all of your data off, though.



I am able to turn it on and use it as a phone and a paper weight but that is about it.  I just got done backing everything up.  Darn this sucks


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 16, 2009)

ClarkKent said:


> I am able to turn it on and use it as a phone and a paper weight but that is about it.  I just got done backing everything up.  Darn this sucks



Do you have the Apple Care thingy? I'm not sure but I think they will replace or fix your phone if you do. I'd check with a local apple dealer, or mebby check online.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 16, 2009)

I saw, and got to show a student, doll's eyes today. It was really creepy, but really interesting.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 17, 2009)

Why did I just stay up till almost 0300 on one of my few nights off this week writing papers that aren't due for like weeks? I must have no life. And I gots ils class all day tomarow. (well today I guess) Better start the coffee going!


----------



## Medic744 (Oct 17, 2009)

ClarkKent said:


> F my life.




This is one of my fav websites when I need a pick me up, check it out there is always someone out there having a worse day than yourself.


----------



## wyoskibum (Oct 17, 2009)

ClarkKent said:


> F my life.  I just dropped my iPhone and broke the LCD screen.  Know anyone that can fix it??



Yikes!  I don't even think that there is an APP for that either! ;-D


----------



## Second (Oct 17, 2009)

First day at my counties service, not a single call... yay...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 17, 2009)

I am tired....

I am bored....

The forums are DEAD....

I need alcohol....


----------



## exodus (Oct 17, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I am tired....
> 
> I am bored....
> 
> ...



I haz rum. Come over!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 17, 2009)

exodus said:


> I haz rum. Come over!



A little of a drive for me... but I can be there by 1 am tomarrow... leave a light on for me...


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 17, 2009)

exodus said:


> I haz rum. Come over!



Are you gonna card me if I show??


----------



## exodus (Oct 18, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> Are you gonna card me if I show??



Judgin by the fact if I get carded i'd get it taken away... No! But we don't talk about that here. riiiiiiiiight


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 18, 2009)

exodus said:


> Judgin by the fact if I get carded i'd get it taken away... No! But we don't talk about that here. riiiiiiiiight



Haven't been carded in several years.

When people tried to guess my age before the moustache (and later a goatee) people thought I was 15, 16, maybe 17 (mind you, I was 23 or 24).  After the facial hair, people suddenly guess my age at 34.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 18, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Haven't been carded in several years.
> 
> When people tried to guess my age before the moustache (and later a goatee) people thought I was 15, 16, maybe 17 (mind you, I was 23 or 24).  After the facial hair, people suddenly guess my age at 34.



I'm guessing I look older than I am: The hostess tried to sit my girl and I in the bar yesterday. (Have to be 21 to sit in the bar in IN) Then when the waiter came he dropped a drink menu in front of us and tried to convince us to buy yada yada. Mind you we are both 18.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 19, 2009)

I hate October and November...

Too cold to do much...

Enough light to want to do stuff...

Rain and Wind...

Too many idiot drivers that have not driven in bad weather in 7 months...

Historically low call volumes in my area...

And there is NOTHING on TV or the Net at all interesting...

Oh... and 26 y/o is way too young to become a raging alcoholic...


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 19, 2009)

Gah, I hate waking up at 5am for clinicals.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 19, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Gah, I hate waking up at 5am for clinicals.



Puss.

Tenchar


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 19, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Gah, I hate waking up at 5am for clinicals.



Hehe... I hate waking up at 6:30 for a "quiz" worth 20% of my grade. Especially when the midterms always start at 9:30am instead of 8am.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 19, 2009)

Night of endless vomit last night. Several calls with it all over the scene, topped off by a vomit-drenched pt who was very determined to give everyone on scene a hug...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 19, 2009)

I have nothing to say.  Just posting in an effort to hit 1000 posts and prove that I too have no life...  ^_^


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 19, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Night of endless vomit last night. Several calls with it all over the scene, *topped off by a vomit-drenched pt who was very determined to give everyone on scene a hug...*



They didn't happen to be drunk did they?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 19, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> They didn't happen to be drunk did they?



I resent the accusation.  I was not drunk… I am just affectionate with a case of the gastrointestinal discomfort…  :blush:


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 19, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> [/b]
> They didn't happen to be drunk did they?



Just a little... not drunk enough for transport, but drunk enough to wind up spending the night with the cops.


----------



## firetender (Oct 19, 2009)

I was in a motorcycle wreck when I was a medic. Hit a VW bug at 70MPH, ended up 116 feet from the point of impact. Helmet on, unconscious for a couple minutes. Someone called the ambulance, different area than mine, but co-workers, I told them, "Scoop me, get me on the gurney, check for bleeding, take my BP and get me to the hospital. Otherwise do not touch me."

And that's what they did. 

I think, even today, as long as I am conscious I will not let ANYONE touch me in an emergency without my specific consent.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 19, 2009)

firetender said:


> I think, even today, as long as I am conscious I will not let ANYONE touch me in an emergency without my specific consent.



Why not?

Personally, if it's an emergency, I don't mind... although there are a few certain things I won't allow.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 19, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Why not?



Ummmm... because it is the law!  Every conscious patient over the age of 17 must provide consent before anyone can provide aid.  I believe they are still teaching that in the first 4 hours of every MFR/EMT class... and even in Lay First Aid.

Like firetender, I too would like to approve the care being given to me.  That is my right.



Seaglass said:


> although there are a few certain things I won't allow.



Care to elaborate?  ^_^


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 19, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Ummmm... because it is the law!  Every conscious patient over the age of 17 must provide consent before anyone can provide aid.  I believe they are still teaching that in the first 4 hours of every MFR/EMT class... and even in Lay First Aid.



That's true--I read the post too quickly, and it seemed like he was saying he wouldn't accept treatment beyond that in general. 



> Care to elaborate?  ^_^



Even if I'm injured, I wouldn't allow certain coworkers to strip and flip. I won't accept an NRB unless I'm actually having trouble breathing--I hate stuff on my face. And I'm going to insist on seeing the label on every drug that comes near me, because I have some bad allergies.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 21, 2009)

took the p1 midterm today. think i did very well but am anxious to get results backB)


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 21, 2009)

Fall break!!!!


----------



## amberdt03 (Oct 22, 2009)

let my dog out in the backyard...went out front to check the mail, came back in and heard some weird noises coming from the backyard. opened the door and my dog has a big a%# bird in his mouth.....i yelled at him to drop it and brought him back inside....i think the bird has a broken wing and he won't leave the back patio.....he's actually standing by the back door like he wants me to let him in.


----------



## traumamama (Oct 22, 2009)

What kind of a bird? I don't think we have that kind in Idaho


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 22, 2009)

*YIPEE!!!
:beerchug:
POST NUMBER 1000 FOR ME!!!
:beerchug:
Say it loud and proud...
I HAVE NO LIFE... GET USED TO IT!!!*​


----------



## ClarkKent (Oct 22, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Do you have the Apple Care thingy? I'm not sure but I think they will replace or fix your phone if you do. I'd check with a local apple dealer, or mebby check online.



I will find out on Friday, I will be at Apple store in line.  If it does I will be getting it then, trust me on that one!!



wyoskibum said:


> Yikes!  I don't even think that there is an APP for that either! ;-D



I know, that was the first thing that I check.  Sucks for me



Medic744 said:


> This is one of my fav websites when I need a pick me up, check it out there is always someone out there having a worse day than yourself.



I have that APP and I love it, it does pick up me day!! So I know what you mean



amberdt03 said:


> let my dog out in the backyard...went out front to check the mail, came back in and heard some weird noises coming from the backyard. opened the door and my dog has a big a%# bird in his mouth.....i yelled at him to drop it and brought him back inside....i think the bird has a broken wing and he won't leave the back patio.....he's actually standing by the back door like he wants me to let him in.



What kind of dog do you have?? It cant be a pitbull!!??!!??!!


----------



## ClarkKent (Oct 22, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> *YIPEE!!!
> :beerchug:
> POST NUMBER 1000 FOR ME!!!
> :beerchug:
> ...



Nice man, this is my 131 post and counting, hope to get 1,000 soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amberdt03 (Oct 22, 2009)

traumamama said:


> What kind of a bird? I don't think we have that kind in Idaho



lol....i think it was a pigeon......don't really know birds though.....it was very fat....it was gone this morning thank god. hopefully it's ok.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 22, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> lol....i think it was a pigeon......don't really know birds though.....it was very fat....it was gone this morning thank god. hopefully it's ok.



A coyote ate it. 

I mean, you ARE in Wylie.


----------



## amberdt03 (Oct 22, 2009)

Linuss said:


> A coyote ate it.
> 
> I mean, you ARE in Wylie.



thats fine with me, i'd rather a coyote eat it than my dog eat it. although i have yet to see a coyote here in wylie. i've seen many in princeton in the middle of the night.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 24, 2009)

F my life:

I've had less than 12 hours of sleep in the past 72 hours. Now to top that, I finally have a chance to sleep and my :censored:ing pager won't stop beeping at me. I'd turn it off, but for some unknown reason I care too much to do that. Maybee I ought to just crank it up all the way and force the battery to die?? I would feel less guilty that way. On the same note, I think I'm finally losing it :wacko:


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 24, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> thats fine with me, i'd rather a coyote eat it than my dog eat it. although i have yet to see a coyote here in wylie. i've seen many in princeton in the middle of the night.



I've had them following me walking near my parents house in Crowley... CROWLEY!


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 24, 2009)

The same vollie squad which is my usual target for rants now wants to go out of service for an entire night for our holiday party... 

I'm so angry and disgusted that it's not even funny.


----------



## piranah (Oct 24, 2009)

in case anyone was wondering...NPAs actually hurt/feel really uncomfortable in place....


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 24, 2009)

piranah said:


> in case anyone was wondering...NPAs actually hurt/feel really uncomfortable in place....



Self administered?


----------



## traumamama (Oct 24, 2009)

One of my people did that once to himself in class. He is still bragging about it. But then again I also have one that can control her gag reflex so we can look way down her throat


----------



## amberdt03 (Oct 24, 2009)

piranah said:


> in case anyone was wondering...npas actually hurt/feel really uncomfortable in place....



pass!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RescueYou (Oct 25, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> F my life:
> 
> I've had less than 12 hours of sleep in the past 72 hours. Now to top that, I finally have a chance to sleep and my :censored:ing pager won't stop beeping at me. I'd turn it off, but for some unknown reason I care too much to do that. Maybee I ought to just crank it up all the way and force the battery to die?? I would feel less guilty that way. On the same note, I think I'm finally losing it :wacko:



Ahhh...welcome to the world of EMS.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Oct 25, 2009)

piranah said:


> in case anyone was wondering...NPAs actually hurt/feel really uncomfortable in place....



So very true, went to an OD PT. Wasn't breathing, so went to NPA for airway. Got it halfway in and snapped him back into breathing.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 25, 2009)

piranah said:


> in case anyone was wondering...NPAs actually hurt/feel really uncomfortable in place....



Seriously. I've had those and all kinds of other stuff shoved down my nose before, and no thanks to repeating the experience...


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

traumamama said:


> One of my people did that once to himself in class. He is still bragging about it. But then again I also have one that can control her gag reflex so we can look way down her throat


Well I had someone in my EMT class that could control their gag reflex too. She took the biggest OA she could find and put it in.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 25, 2009)

pickles pickles pickles.


----------



## amberdt03 (Oct 25, 2009)

Sasha said:


> pickles pickles pickles.



fried pickles are better


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 25, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> Well I had someone in my EMT class that could control their gag reflex too. She took the biggest OA she could find and put it in.



I'm pretty good at controlling mine. I'm actually tempted to try this to see if I can...


----------



## bunkie (Oct 25, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> I'm pretty good at controlling mine. I'm actually tempted to try this to see if I can...



I'm gagging at the thought of it.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 26, 2009)

I fell on the stairs. Now my butt hurts.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh dear lord jesus. I couldn't log into my schedule. I thought I had been fired, turns out my password had to be reset. Aaah the ten minutes of panic! It doesn't help that I mess up with every single patient, have messed up in big ways more than once, recently caused a lawsuit, had a nurse complain about me because I got a little short when she tried to send a patient on a psych transfer with a BP in the 230s and poked a hole in her theory that she had given him clonidine at 2:30 (we had been there with my partner in the room, since 2:15), and am pretty sure that they're going to eventually fire me. Hahaha. 

But, bright side, get to do a ride along with air care. Yaay! No desire to do flight, but I think it would be a really good experience!

Now.. wish I'd hear back from those 911 companies I applied to.


----------



## Second (Oct 26, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I fell on the stairs. Now my butt hurts.



please tell me you were in a second story build and not a single story


----------



## bunkie (Oct 26, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Oh dear lord jesus. I couldn't log into my schedule. I thought I had been fired, turns out my password had to be reset. Aaah the ten minutes of panic! It doesn't help that I mess up with every single patient, have messed up in big ways more than once, recently caused a lawsuit, had a nurse complain about me because I got a little short when she tried to send a patient on a psych transfer with a BP in the 230s and poked a hole in her theory that she had given him clonidine at 2:30 (we had been there with my partner in the room, since 2:15), and am pretty sure that they're going to eventually fire me. Hahaha.
> 
> But, bright side, get to do a ride along with air care. Yaay! No desire to do flight, but I think it would be a really good experience!
> 
> Now.. wish I'd hear back from those 911 companies I applied to.



Good luck Sasha. 



Second said:


> please tell me you were in a second story build and not a single story



I keep wondering where these stairs came from. :wacko:


----------



## Sasha (Oct 27, 2009)

I can finally drive again. I'm going to BLS ALL my patients so my partner can take them and I don't have to do a report. baahahahahaha.

STEMI? That's not a STEMI you were just moving during the 12 lead. You're fine, here meet my EMT partner


----------



## Medic744 (Oct 27, 2009)

Good Lord my Bday snuck up on me, its this Sunday and instead of getting to sleep in like I want to I have to get up early to go get my Mom from the airport so she can spend my day with me.  Is it just me or shouldnt have someone else in my family offered to pick her up?  LOL


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 27, 2009)

My boots are covered in crusty mud. Going to be awhile cleaning them this morning because I was too oblivious to just wash them off before they dried.



Medic744 said:


> Good Lord my Bday snuck up on me, its this Sunday and instead of getting to sleep in like I want to I have to get up early to go get my Mom from the airport so she can spend my day with me.  Is it just me or shouldnt have someone else in my family offered to pick her up?  LOL



Happy birthday!


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 28, 2009)

I was driving home after a 12hr clinical in the ER, passing by a pickup on the highway going about 65.  All of a sudden I hear a loud roaring and my car vibrates, and my first thought is "Holy hell thats a loud pickup"


Shortly did I realize that my right rear tire blew up... on the highway... going highway speeds.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 29, 2009)

I think it has been ordained that I'm going to have vomit on me all night tonight. I'm on uniform number 3 now. I'm usually really good at avoiding this, but we've had a few calls where the entire crew got splattered. 



Linuss said:


> Shortly did I realize that my right rear tire blew up... on the highway... going highway speeds.



Never good...


----------



## Sasha (Oct 29, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> I think it has been ordained that I'm going to have vomit on me all night tonight. I'm on uniform number 3 now. I'm usually really good at avoiding this, but we've had a few calls where the entire crew got splattered.
> 
> 
> 
> Never good...



I'm an expert at avoiding body fluids. I usually have to change uniforms because I spilled fruit punch or changing out the main O2 left some kind of rusty paint smeared on my shirt.


----------



## Rob123 (Oct 29, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I was driving home after a 12hr clinical in the ER, passing by a pickup on the highway going about 65.  All of a sudden I hear a loud roaring and my car vibrates, and my first thought is "Holy hell thats a loud pickup"
> 
> 
> Shortly did I realize that my right rear tire blew up... on the highway... going highway speeds.



Same thing happened to me a few years ago... I thought it was a helicopter.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 30, 2009)

Dang, I've been gon a while, leave for a week and look what I miss. Like 200 new posts.

Well, I am so darn busy, I somehow got behind in my Fire Drpartment Administration classes (maybe that is because it is like eating sawdust!) and ILS class is over in a week and a half, so the whole class is freaking about the practicals and test. (But I guess that happens every class!) I'll have to try to stay on top of stuff better. But now I'm turning in 'cause this is my first night at home in the past 8 days and my bed looks really good right now.

Night!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh I forgot, YANKS BRING THE SEIRES TO A TIE! YIPPIEE!!!! five more game and we got it! Go New York!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 30, 2009)

*I like Pizza...*


----------



## bunkie (Oct 30, 2009)

Why must my asthma pester me in class. Nothing worse then having five sets of medic eyes laser in on you.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 30, 2009)

bunkie said:


> Why must my asthma pester me in class. Nothing worse then having five sets of medic eyes laser in on you.



Reminded me of a story my EMT teacher told us one day in class.


He and his medic friends would go out for breakfast once a month, and there'd be like 20 of them.  One day they were eating and one of the medics started coughing violently as if he was choking.  My teacher said all you could hear was a gigantic roar of all the chairs backing up when all the medics stood at the same time, and the coughing medic had the widest eyes and yelling "No!" because he knew what was coming next


----------



## bunkie (Oct 30, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Reminded me of a story my EMT teacher told us one day in class.
> 
> 
> He and his medic friends would go out for breakfast once a month, and there'd be like 20 of them.  One day they were eating and one of the medics started coughing violently as if he was chocking.  My teacher said all you could hear was a gigantic roar of all the chairs backing up when all the medics stood at the same time, and the coughing medic had the widest eyes and yelling "No!" because he knew what was coming next



:lol: 

I tried to run. But I got o2 anyway. :lol:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 30, 2009)

bunkie said:


> :lol:
> 
> I tried to run. But I got o2 anyway. :lol:



Ha in my ILS class, first night we did IV training, this one guy passed out when he got poked. Now he is pretty pale to begin with, but when I looked over he looked as grey as a dead person. At this point he is on his knees and the instructo is trying to lay him down. He is still conscious at this point but staring off into space and not following any orders. It went kind of like this:
Teacher: Dude, move your legs so I can lay you down.
Guy: Ok. (nothing happens)
Teach: c'mon move your legs
guy: ok. (still nothing)

Here, another student helps the instructor lay him down, during this he goes
all the way out. Of course he got O2. (Someone wanted to put a 14ga in him too, that got shot down.) Less than a minute later, he starts to come around and as he sits up his first word were "I can see!" It was awsome. The whole class was just busting up.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 30, 2009)

bunkie said:


> Why must my asthma pester me in class. Nothing worse then having five sets of medic eyes laser in on you.



I was in a car accident a week ago, just got off work, so I was still in my uniform. Yay. Medics are checking everyone out, and me being stubborn me, I refused to go to the hospital. (Still have some nice bruises).  As they were checking my vitals for the SOR, the EMTs eyes kept getting bigger and bigger.  He started to take me over to the ambulance, and called for a medic (already on scene). Told the medic I needed to go to the hospital because my pulse was 200, and bp was 160/90.  I told them to bugger off, I knew I was in SVT, but to leave me alone.

Always fun to be on the receiving end of emergency care. And, of course, still being stubborn me, I signed the SOR.

-Kat


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 31, 2009)

I am chose to ride out with the local 911 ambulance for a 12hr shift today just as an observer, officially to gauge how much I would like to work for the company assuming I get my medic.


Unofficially?  I'm obviously a whacker!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 31, 2009)

> Unofficially? I'm obviously a whacker!



Unofficial whacker, apparent troll hiding behind the keyboard 

I wish I would have done some company shopping during my ride alongs but I rode with FDs who, aside from OCFD, don't hire just plain medics.

Speaking of companys, I have two interviews with two different 911 companies. One of them, I'm pretty sure the job is as good as mine because I have mucho connections in that company. The one I actual want because they have protocols I'll kill to have (hypothermia, fentanyl, sepsis, alien encounter), seems like it could go either way at the interview.


----------



## amberdt03 (Oct 31, 2009)

working a 25 today thanks to the time change


----------



## bunkie (Oct 31, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I am chose to ride out with the local 911 ambulance for a 12hr shift today just as an observer, officially to gauge how much I would like to work for the company assuming I get my medic.
> 
> 
> Unofficially?  I'm obviously a whacker!



you smell funny too.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 31, 2009)

Alright!!!  The Ghost Hunter's Live Halloween Show is on!!!
6 hours... My night is set...  :blush:​


----------



## Onceamedic (Oct 31, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Unofficial whacker, apparent troll hiding behind the keyboard
> 
> I have two interviews with two different 911 companies. One of them, I'm pretty sure the job is as good as mine because I have mucho connections in that company.



ooooooohhh  got my fingers crossed for you girl...     sending up the good thoughts (PC way of saying I'll be praying for you.)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 31, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> working a 25 today thanks to the time change



Ha ha. I know. I'm in the middle of my 37 hr right now. Anyone out there getting paid for the extra hour?

------------------------------

AND! I passed my ILS practicals today! Woo Hoo!!!!!!!! Skips down, written to go. We got that on Friady. Wish me luck. Adios amaigos.


----------



## reaper (Oct 31, 2009)

Of course, we get paid for 13 hours tonight!


----------



## Onceamedic (Nov 1, 2009)

We here in Arizona have done away with that nonsense.  As the Indian said "only someone from the government could believe that cutting off the top of the blanket and sewing it to the bottom will make it longer."


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 1, 2009)

Why the hell can't people show some common decency and mute their phones when studying in the student commons? Really sweet cheeks, no one wants to listen to your damn high pitch annoying ring tone every 3-5 minutes when you get a new text message. In fact, it makes me want to grab your phone and chuck it in the trash every time it goes off.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 1, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Why the hell can't people show some common decency and mute their phones when studying in the student commons? Really sweet cheeks, no one wants to listen to your damn high pitch annoying ring tone every 3-5 minutes when you get a new text message. In fact, it makes me want to grab your phone and chuck it in the trash every time it goes off.



Go Postal on her Azz, JP... Do us proud...  Yell...  Scream...  Get Mad...  Get thrown in Jail on Halloween for Terroristic Threats...


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 1, 2009)

:excl:Warning:excl:: The following is an absolutely useless rant:

My life has gone to :censored:. Wanted to go to a party for halloween, so without even mentioning the party tried to figure out how late my parents would let me stay out. 10!?!?! Seriously? I'm :censored: 18 not 13. Let me grow up, what are they going to do when I go to college? How is it that I am allowed to run out of the house at 2 in the morning on a school night when the pager goes off, but I have to be home by 10 on a weekend? So what I had to be up at 4:30 this morning, I slept 18 hours the night before.

On top of that I was supposed to have a date with my girlfriend today and she had to cancel. When you look forward to something all week, kinda drives you :wacko: when it goes to :censored:.

That concludes my rant


----------



## Sasha (Nov 1, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> :excl:Warning:excl:: The following is an absolutely useless rant:
> 
> My life has gone to :censored:. Wanted to go to a party for halloween, so without even mentioning the party tried to figure out how late my parents would let me stay out. 10!?!?! Seriously? I'm :censored: 18 not 13. Let me grow up, what are they going to do when I go to college? How is it that I am allowed to run out of the house at 2 in the morning on a school night when the pager goes off, but I have to be home by 10 on a weekend? So what I had to be up at 4:30 this morning, I slept 18 hours the night before.
> 
> ...



I've been living on my own since I was 18 for that very reason. Parents suck.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Nov 1, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I've been living on my own since I was 18 for that very reason. Parents suck.



sasha, your a bad ***


----------



## Sasha (Nov 1, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> sasha, your a bad ***



 You know it.

My partner actually nicknamed me "All" after the laundry soap.. because I'm "Small and Mighty" So fierce!


----------



## Griff (Nov 1, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Why the hell can't people show some common decency and mute their phones when studying in the student commons? Really sweet cheeks, no one wants to listen to your damn high pitch annoying ring tone every 3-5 minutes when you get a new text message. In fact, it makes me want to grab your phone and chuck it in the trash every time it goes off.



I especially enjoy how they will hold their phones for 30 seconds or so before answering just so everyone can hear how totally awesome their $1 Lady Gaga ringtone is. :glare:

Totally awesome.

Totally.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 1, 2009)

Doesn't get mankind and the things people do to innocent people for no other reason than to get their jollies.






And this is coming from a guy who is all for beating the crap out of terrorist.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm completely exhausted, although I've done absolutely nothing that would account for it. Annoying... 



Sasha said:


> Speaking of companys, I have two interviews with two different 911 companies. One of them, I'm pretty sure the job is as good as mine because I have mucho connections in that company. The one I actual want because they have protocols I'll kill to have (hypothermia, fentanyl, sepsis, alien encounter), seems like it could go either way at the interview.



Good luck!


----------



## bunkie (Nov 2, 2009)

For the last time. Hypoglycemic does not = Diabetic! :glare: The guy has the same education I do, why does he keep asking me as I stuff twizzlers down my face if I am diabetic? I've corrected him five times and even broke it all down for him!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 2, 2009)

bunkie said:


> For the last time. Hypoglycemic does not = Diabetic! :glare: The guy has the same education I do, why does he keep asking me as I stuff twizzlers down my face if I am diabetic? I've corrected him five times and even broke it all down for him!



So.... then you are a Diabetic?


----------



## medichopeful (Nov 2, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> So.... then you are a Diabetic?



That's what he said.
B)


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm so very bored right now that I actually turned on Trauma of my own volition. And promptly turned it off.

Tonight's nightmares will involve slow chest compressions with bent elbows.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 2, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> I'm so very bored right now that I actually turned on Trauma of my own volition. And promptly turned it off.
> 
> Tonight's nightmares will involve slow chest compressions with bent elbows.



See... I would only watch trauma for a similar reason... to watch that female medic running toward a scene (in slow motion) so that I could then go to sleep and have _good_ dreams...  ^_^

Hey, while I am offended by the way they portray that female medic on the show, I might as well get some "Baywatch"-type enjoyment out of it while the show is still on the air.  

j/k... haven't turned that POS on since episode 1...  But I do miss Baywatch...


----------



## Griff (Nov 2, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> See... I would only watch trauma for a similar reason... to watch that female medic running toward a scene (in slow motion) so that I could then go to sleep and have _good_ dreams...  ^_^
> 
> Hey, while I am offended by the way they portray that female medic on the show, I might as well get some "Baywatch"-type enjoyment out of it while the show is still on the air.
> 
> j/k... haven't turned that POS on since episode 1...  But I do miss Baywatch...



Everything is better is slow motion. I thought everyone knew that.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 2, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> So.... then you are a Diabetic?





medichopeful said:


> That's what he said.
> B)



She said it too. :lol:


----------



## Sasha (Nov 2, 2009)

I want the icecream man to come back. I want another sponge bob icecream thing to eat while jumping on the bed trying to recapture my youth!


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 2, 2009)

Your youth is long gone.



Crap, I just realized you're only a few months older then me.  Darnit!


----------



## Sasha (Nov 2, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Your youth is long gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Crap, I just realized you're only a few months older then me.  Darnit!



Nooo! I had it recaptured a couple hours ago while eating said spongebob icecream thing but it escaped again! Darn arthritis... maybe if I can get a new hip I can catch it again!


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 2, 2009)

That dementia is really getting to you now!


----------



## Sasha (Nov 2, 2009)

Linuss said:


> That dementia is really getting to you now!



Yup. Can't remember where I put my aricept.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 2, 2009)

Just heard that some relatives are coming to visit. Apparently strongly disapproving of my educational and career choices over the phone just wasn't good enough.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 2, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Just heard that some relatives are coming to visit. Apparently strongly disapproving of my educational and career choices over the phone just wasn't good enough.



Read that and literally LOLed...  

You know, anything worth doing is worth doing in person...  With E-mail and Cell Phones, we have become an impersonal society...  Glad to know that your relatives are reviving the "personal touch".


----------



## Sasha (Nov 2, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Read that and literally LOLed...
> 
> You know, anything worth doing is worth doing in person...  With E-mail and Cell Phones, we have become an impersonal society...  Glad to know that your relatives are reviving the "personal touch".



We are not becoming impersonal. With e-mail, cell phones, facebook, myspace, etc we can inform others of what we are doing at any given time of any given day. Giving "way too personal" a whole new meaning. "Love" getting status updates on my FB about people taking a particularly painful poo or about an unexplained sudden rash that's moved into ladytown. things your normally wouldn't tell people face to face.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 2, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I want the icecream man to come back. I want another sponge bob icecream thing to eat while jumping on the bed trying to recapture my youth!



OH! I love those freaking things!!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 2, 2009)

COOL... just got a package in the mail addressed the the Veterinary Version of Myself...  150 $3-off coupons for any size bag of Nutro natural Choice Cat Food!!!  

Anyone want some Catfood?


----------



## bunkie (Nov 2, 2009)

Sasha said:


> We are not becoming impersonal. With e-mail, cell phones, facebook, myspace, etc we can inform others of what we are doing at any given time of any given day. Giving "way too personal" a whole new meaning. "Love" getting status updates on my FB about people taking a particularly painful poo or about an unexplained sudden rash that's moved into ladytown. things your normally wouldn't tell people face to face.



Reason # 1,672 not to take a drink of any liquids while reading.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 2, 2009)

I agree that Facebook gets way too personal. And it makes it way too easy to trash your reputation--or someone else's. 



Mountain Res-Q said:


> Read that and literally LOLed...
> 
> You know, anything worth doing is worth doing in person...  With E-mail and Cell Phones, we have become an impersonal society...  Glad to know that your relatives are reviving the "personal touch".



 I wish they'd get a little more impersonal. If they'd put it in writing, they couldn't deny they said anything particularly crazy. 

Oh well. It's only for a few days. And thanks to my misguided career exploration, I'll get to hide from the usual holiday party drama in the firehouse, later on. h34r:


----------



## nea1 (Nov 3, 2009)

This is an amazing thread


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 3, 2009)

nea1 said:


> This is an amazing thread



And you are a lesser person for having tried to read it all...   LOL


----------



## bunkie (Nov 3, 2009)

After thinking I bombed my final, I passed. Yay! Now I just need to pass state and nationals. Least I can sit for them now!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 4, 2009)

EMT-I final on Friday! AAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I thought I wanted to ba a paramedic. These 10 drugs or whatever are tough enough to remember. I guess if I study enough I can get all 2,753 odd medic drugs and other stuff.................


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 5, 2009)

I am bored...  Surfing the web... found these... could come in handy...


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 5, 2009)

Bunkie: Congrats! Good luck on those last few tests! Just think... no more of that instructor. 

L&S: Good luck! 

Luckily, I found out that my family's intended Christmas present was an all-black Littmann ahead of time. I've now talked them into getting a much cheaper and brighter color instead. The "if I drop it on scene I'll never see it again" argument didn't do the trick, though, since they really hope I'm not staying in EMS. Fortunately, I had the "hospitals are kinda depressing and little bits of color really brighten things up" line ready.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 5, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Bunkie: Congrats! Good luck on those last few tests! Just think... no more of that instructor.
> 
> L&S: Good luck!
> 
> Luckily, I found out that my family's intended Christmas present was an all-black Littmann ahead of time. I've now talked them into getting a much cheaper and brighter color instead. The "if I drop it on scene I'll never see it again" argument didn't do the trick, though, since they really hope I'm not staying in EMS. Fortunately, I had the "hospitals are kinda depressing and little bits of color really brighten things up" line ready.



Thank you!!  I appreciate all your help and support. So glad to be done.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 5, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Bunkie: Congrats! Good luck on those last few tests! Just think... no more of that instructor.
> 
> L&S: Good luck!
> 
> Luckily, I found out that my family's intended Christmas present was an all-black Littmann ahead of time. I've now talked them into getting a much cheaper and brighter color instead. The "if I drop it on scene I'll never see it again" argument didn't do the trick, though, since they really hope I'm not staying in EMS. Fortunately, I had the "hospitals are kinda depressing and little bits of color really brighten things up" line ready.



Hey thanks for the encouragement! I need it. I was freaking out when I got a 60 on a practice test untill I realized I had skipped a question on the test, but not a box on the answer sheet!

Ha! Love the backup line you had ready!


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 5, 2009)

I have had a headache all day that just won't go away regardless of what I do.  Then, this afternoon, I began feeling as if I had been hit by a truck.  Now, I am spiking a fever.  Lovely......


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> I have had a headache all day that just won't go away regardless of what I do.  Then, this afternoon, I began feeling as if I had been hit by a truck.  Now, I am spiking a fever.  Lovely......



Sounds like what I went through not long ago. I chalked the headache up to calculus. The hit by truck to lack of sleep, and the fever? Well I couldn't afford to miss calculus at the time so I "never" had a fever.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 6, 2009)

Some of the morons who are getting on the news to comment on the Ft. Hood tragedy really need to go back under whatever rock they came from...


----------



## bunkie (Nov 6, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Some of the morons who are getting on the news to comment on the Ft. Hood tragedy really need to go back under whatever rock they came from...



And then some. :glare:

I'm curious high they are going to up the force protection at the posts though. Trying to figure out if I should bother leaving post today.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 6, 2009)

bunkie said:


> And then some. :glare:
> 
> I'm curious high they are going to up the force protection at the posts though. Trying to figure out if I should bother leaving post today.


 
bunk: you in the service? Which branch? Where are you stationed? I spent the first 20 years of my life as a navy brat and will probably join up myself.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 6, 2009)

bunkie said:


> And then some. :glare:
> 
> I'm curious high they are going to up the force protection at the posts though. Trying to figure out if I should bother leaving post today.



Ha--which ones did you catch? My favorite had to be the shrink who said working psych at Walter Reed shouldn't be all that stressful. Runner-up to the idiot on the local news who was going off about how this proves we shouldn't allow Muslims in the military. 

Rumor has it that they're not really stepping up security anywhere but Ft. Hood for the time being. Don't know how accurate that is, though.

ETA: bonus idiot points for one of my relatives, who thinks it's just so awful that a female (!) cop was wounded in the line of duty.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh boy. ILS final test in exactly 5 hours 9 minutes!


----------



## bunkie (Nov 6, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> bunk: you in the service? Which branch? Where are you stationed? I spent the first 20 years of my life as a navy brat and will probably join up myself.



Marine Brat. Married to Army at Fort Lewis, WA. Good luck if you join! 



Seaglass said:


> Ha--which ones did you catch? My favorite had to be the shrink who said working psych at Walter Reed shouldn't be all that stressful. Runner-up to the idiot on the local news who was going off about how this proves we shouldn't allow Muslims in the military.
> 
> Rumor has it that they're not really stepping up security anywhere but Ft. Hood for the time being. Don't know how accurate that is, though.
> 
> ETA: bonus idiot points for one of my relatives, who thinks it's just so awful that a female (!) cop was wounded in the line of duty.



I got a phone call from my grandfather who's going on and on about how its good I decided not to become a cop. I didn't decide pap! They wouldn't let me!


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 7, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:
			
		

> Oh boy. ILS final test in exactly 5 hours 9 minutes!



Good luck! Wait, it's more than 5 hours 9 minutes... so, how'd it go?

And what are you thinking of doing, and which branch?



bunkie said:


> I got a phone call from my grandfather who's going on and on about how its good I decided not to become a cop. I didn't decide pap! They wouldn't let me!



Now my mother's more worried about me joining and working psych than ever. But I think she's given up, for the time being, after I went on about how this shows just how badly that's needed.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 7, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Good luck! Wait, it's more than 5 hours 9 minutes... so, how'd it go?
> 
> And what are you thinking of doing, and which branch?


 
Well, the test is fininshed. The WA DOH has a contract with Univ of WA to let the school score all DOH tests, so I won't know untill the Wednesday after next if I passed or failed. (Don't ask whoes hare-brained idea that was!) I nailed the practicals though, and I dont feel too bad about the written. I wont be thrilled with my score, but I think I passed. Have to see...........

If I join I will go Marines. I think I want to fly rotors. That is the main reason I am getting a college degree right now. I decided to go with Fire Science because the USMC recognises it and if I don't go millitary, I'll have it to help me into the fire secvice.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 7, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well, the test is fininshed. The WA DOH has a contract with Univ of WA to let the school score all DOH tests, so I won't know untill the Wednesday after next if I passed or failed. (Don't ask whoes hare-brained idea that was!) I nailed the practicals though, and I dont feel too bad about the written. I wont be thrilled with my score, but I think I passed. Have to see...........
> 
> If I join I will go Marines. I think I want to fly rotors. That is the main reason I am getting a college degree right now. I decided to go with Fire Science because the USMC recognises it and if I don't go millitary, I'll have it to help me into the fire secvice.



Sounds like a solid plan. Good luck to you! Hope you hear on your test soon. Looks like we're both in WA waiting limbo. :wacko:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 7, 2009)

bunkie said:


> Looks like we're both in WA waiting limbo. :wacko:


 
Oh boy! Gotta just love our wonderful DOH. It took me 4 dang months to get my card, one guy in my class took 7, and a girl who wen through the class last winter just got hers like a month ago (Almost
 9 MONTHS later.) One guy in my class was taking the class to re-certify because the state had absolutly no record of him ever being certified. Never mind he had a card!)

And to add to it, WA is like one of only 3 states that does not recognise Nat. Reg. Come Jan 1 we will be the 47th state to go to the NREMT standard. Sure took long enough for that. My ILS class is the last one to get just the strait up WA cert w/o NERMT. (Which bugs me because now I have to go and take a seperate test to get that and I already feel like I should have shot myself after the state test last night!!!)

I love WA.:wacko:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 7, 2009)

Darn!!!!!!


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 7, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Darn!!!!!!



?

(3char  )


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 7, 2009)

Admit it, in reality fire fighting and EMS aren't so different
---------------------
EMS: "So why did you wait until 3 in the morning to call us for this chest pain?"

Fire: "So you knew it was smoldering mid afternoon YESTERDAY... but you waited until this morning when I was :censored:ing my wife to call us?? Excuse me *cough*:censored:*cough*idiot*cough*"
----------------------
EMS: Nothing is more annoying than dispatch giving you the wrong address

Fire: Nothing is more annoying than the driver next to you in the engine saying ":censored: I couldve sworn there was a road going south here!!"
---------------------
EMS: "Attention medic 1 respond to a car crash with known injuries"... few minutes later... "medic 1 signal nine, deputy on scene is advising no injuries"

Fire: "Attention (3 named stations), respond to a structral fire" ...a few minutes later... "County, (first station on scene), it is a controled burn, just a wiene roast"


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 7, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> ?
> 
> (3char  )


 
I is getting sick! Blahhhhhh......


----------



## bunkie (Nov 8, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I is getting sick! Blahhhhhh......



Dude I just got over H1N1 and I'm freaking getting sick again. 

Lets powwow. Roast marshmallows and cough all over the fire. 

They told us three weeks til we know. -_-


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 8, 2009)

bunkie said:


> Dude I just got over H1N1 and I'm freaking getting sick again.
> 
> Lets powwow. Roast marshmallows and cough all over the fire.
> 
> They told us three weeks til we know. -_-


 
Sounds perfect! How soon can you make it over here. Or would it be better to go over there. I can still get on base w/my millitary dep. ID.

How did the H1N1 s/s start? I think I may be coming down with it. Rapid onset, headache, runny nose, slight fever, clogged head, sore throat, a little bit of nausea earlier, fun stuff. Plus, I have no appitite and haven't eaten hardly anything in like 36 hours. If I get any worse, I'll probably go in, but I hate just running to the doctor for everything! It is the old EMS and healthcare people make the worst patients thing..........


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 8, 2009)

Get better, both of you! Being sick always sucks. 



			
				RuralEMT said:
			
		

> Fire: "Attention (3 named stations), respond to a structral fire" ...a few minutes later... "County, (first station on scene), it is a controled burn, just a wiene roast"



During controlled burn season, we take bets on what percentage of fire calls are going to be controlled burns. People who bet high usually win. Not sure if the prize is anything but bragging rights, though.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 8, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Get better, both of you! Being sick always sucks.


 
Thanks!




> During controlled burn season, we take bets on what percentage of fire calls are going to be controlled burns. People who bet high usually win. Not sure if the prize is anything but bragging rights, though


 

Ha! Yesterday we got paged out to a fire in the trees across the road from {address}. RP reports large amounts of smoke. Flames visable. I get there first by my self and end up calling everyone off. It was several logging slash piles that have been going for like 5 days now. And the biggest was only 10x15! The flames were barly 8-10 inches tall. I was thinking, "what, did you just get out of you chair for the first time in a week and see smoke?"  :wacko:


----------



## bunkie (Nov 8, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Sounds perfect! How soon can you make it over here. Or would it be better to go over there. I can still get on base w/my millitary dep. ID.
> 
> How did the H1N1 s/s start? I think I may be coming down with it. Rapid onset, headache, runny nose, slight fever, clogged head, sore throat, a little bit of nausea earlier, fun stuff. Plus, I have no appitite and haven't eaten hardly anything in like 36 hours. If I get any worse, I'll probably go in, but I hate just running to the doctor for everything! It is the old EMS and healthcare people make the worst patients thing..........



Answered in your profile.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 9, 2009)

It's 1am.  I can't sleep.



I'm watching "Friends".  Reminds me of when I was a kid.^_^


----------



## bunkie (Nov 9, 2009)

Linuss said:


> It's 1am.  I can't sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching "Friends".  Reminds me of when I was a kid.^_^



*pats linuss on the back* 

I didn't sleep last night either. My devil spawn kept waking me.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 9, 2009)

Something must be wrong with us, I didn't sleep well last night either. Paying attention in class today was zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 9, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> Something must be wrong with us, I didn't sleep well last night either. Paying attention in class today was zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.



Um, we're all in EMS... If our sleep schedules weren't messed up before, they sure are now.


----------



## guardian528 (Nov 9, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> Paying attention in class today was zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.



just today? sounds like everyday class for me 

on a related note, studying for my midterm tomorrow is also boring. which is why i find myself on this site.


----------



## Medic744 (Nov 10, 2009)

Had the worst insomnia ever last night and have been up all day with my son and still have work to look forward to tonight. I am so tired but cant nap because I have so much to do today.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 10, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Um, we're all in EMS... If our sleep schedules weren't messed up before, they sure are now.



Oddly enough we haven't had any calls that have woken me up before 8 in several weeks.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 10, 2009)

My friend is mad at me because I refused to sit through a six hour estimated wait time for her daughter to get the H1N1 vaccine, even though it's avaliable at our hospital. All because she didn't get up at 0900 when that vaccine clinic opened that day and she seems to have trouble making appointments to get it at our hospital. So now I dont have a babysitter for when I go take my national registry. Lovely. <_<


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Nov 10, 2009)

Primum non nocere


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 10, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> Oddly enough we haven't had any calls that have woken me up before 8 in several weeks.



I'm jealous. Mine have been following a wonderful pattern lately. The first one comes in right as I'm in the middle of checking gear. The second one around ten or eleven. Then one more as soon as I fall asleep after that. Then a whole bunch right before I'm due to get off.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 11, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> I'm jealous. Mine have been following a wonderful pattern lately. The first one comes in right as I'm in the middle of checking gear. The second one around ten or eleven. Then one more as soon as I fall asleep after that. Then a whole bunch right before I'm due to get off.


 
Sounds fun!


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 11, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> I'm jealous. Mine have been following a wonderful pattern lately. The first one comes in right as I'm in the middle of checking gear. The second one around ten or eleven. Then one more as soon as I fall asleep after that. Then a whole bunch right before I'm due to get off.



I have come oh so close though. The big fire we had saturday morning came about 8:07. A call I had last night came about 9:30ish as I was sitting down to take out my contacts. I was so happy that I had not started taking them out yet.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 12, 2009)

:excl:God, I love the CMA Awards:excl:​


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 12, 2009)

The prison screams across the indicator. The lie flies at the tree. Why does the tree count next to the poem? The preface attaches to Bob.

http://watchout4snakes.com/CreativityTools/RandomParagraph/RandomParagraph.aspx

Yes. I am very bored......................................zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 12, 2009)

*Dan... MEEP!​*
Inside Joke...  http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/21593943/detail.html ​


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 12, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> *Dan... MEEP!​*



Banned!


----------



## medicdan (Nov 12, 2009)

Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep MeepMeep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep MeepMeep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep MeepMeep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep MeepMeep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep MeepMeep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep


----------



## medicdan (Nov 12, 2009)

FYI, see http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/21593943/detail.html for more info


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 12, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep MeepMeep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep MeepMeep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep MeepMeep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep MeepMeep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep MeepMeep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep Meep


*BANNED!
*


----------



## firetender (Nov 13, 2009)

Coming down the home stretch...hope you'll like it!


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 13, 2009)

Crazy call. I went back to the rig to grab a blanket. Apparently while I was away, the pt went into asystole for a moment. As I come back in, he starts talking to us again, while my medic is still grabbing for drugs. And only then remembers to tell us about his vasovagal condition. 

If patients randomly coming back to life when I walk in the door doesn't make me a white cloud, I don't know what does. 

In other news, I finally have time to sleep but am wasting time on the internet instaed.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 13, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> In other news, I finally have time to sleep but am wasting time on the internet instaed.



Time spent with me is never wasted... :wub:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 13, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Time spent with me is never wasted... :wub:


 
Woa! Dude.


----------



## RyanMidd (Nov 13, 2009)

Bangarang.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 13, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Woa! Dude.



I didn't forget about you either... :beerchug:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 13, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I didn't forget about you either... :beerchug:


 Ok, a little better there.

Hey, have you ever read Mountain Responder by Steve Achelis? Is that anything like the real thing? It is a great read for me not being in mountain SAR. You would probably find it boring cause you actually get to do that stuff.......

Oh, and also, I'm not sure, but I didn't think that 5150s could be healthcare providers....... lol!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 13, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ok, a little better there.



One for me...  :beerchug:   and one for my homie...   :beerchug: 



lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey, have you ever read Mountain Responder by Steve Achelis? Is that anything like the real thing? It is a great read for me not being in mountain SAR. You would probably find it boring cause you actually get to do that stuff.......



Never read it.  Just finished reading Mountian Rescue Doctor by Dr. Christopher Van Tilburg, a member of the Crag Rats, a very old SAR Team in Washington, near Mt. Hood.  WarDance recommended it.  It was pretty good.  Like all SAR Teams, they had policies and standards that differ from other Teams, some of which I disagree with.  But all in all it captured the spirit and emotions that I believe can be found in SAR Rescuers and in the circumstances we put ourselves in, tragic and uplifting.



lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh, and also, I'm not sure, but I didn't think that 5150s could be healthcare providers....... lol!



If some of the folks on the forums can post what they do and then call themselves legit healthcare providers, a 5150 patient could be president of the US... oh, wait... naw... too easy...


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 13, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Time spent with me is never wasted... :wub:



That list of potential causes for the 5150 just got a lot narrower...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 13, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> That list of potential causes for the 5150 just got a lot narrower...



*5150?
:huh: Whatever do ya mean? :huh:*


----------



## RyanMidd (Nov 13, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey, have you ever read Mountain Responder by Steve Achelis?



No, but the last SAR relevant book I read was "Tracking: A Blueprint for Learning How" which was given to us during a Tracking L1 course. The book, interestingly enough, is written by some guy who used to be border patrol for southern states. Apparently he & his partner used the tracking to find a bunch o' Mexican fence-jumpers.

While the application is different for SAR, the skils are the same, and I encourage any outdoor activist, SAR or otherwise, to invest in some tracking experience.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 13, 2009)

You ever run across those pts that you know should really be 5150s but just don't meet the state requirements of a 5150? I'v got a friend in the Escondito PD who calls them a 5149 and 1/2.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 13, 2009)

Why does the POC for the OTEP I need to take never answer the phone? Why print the date/time and not the location?


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 13, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You ever run across those pts that you know should really be 5150s but just don't meet the state requirements of a 5150? I'v got a friend in the Escondito PD who calls them a 5149 and 1/2.


I've seen them get as close as 5149 3/4...


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 14, 2009)

Akulahawk said:


> I've seen them get as close as 5149 3/4...



Come work psych. You'll get some great 5149.99999999999s... and I'd add the repeating sign on the last nine if I knew how to type it.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 14, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Come work psych. You'll get some great 5149.99999999999s... and I'd add the repeating sign on the last nine if I knew how to type it.



Ha! Gotta love it.

The repeating decimal sign can be replace by three periods… so I think you got it.


----------



## hottrotter18 (Nov 14, 2009)

my girlfriend of over a year broke up with me!
psh.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 14, 2009)

hottrotter18 said:


> my girlfriend of over a year broke up with me!
> psh.



Im sorry


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 15, 2009)

Gaaaaaaaaaaaa........:censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: gggggggggrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmppffffttttttt..... dang it.....stupid:censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: AARRRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I think I am done with my fire district. I had a run in with the chief t'other day......... Or did he have the run in with me? I dunno. Anyhow, I couldn't get ahold of him, had to make a choice on my own, made one he didn't like, and got railed at _over the stupid radio_ _for the entire county to hear_. I have already had several people make comments on it. Never mind it was a mutual aid call, the other district was out of water, the fire was starting to run, and my on the spot decision to take an engine instead of waiting 10 minutes for a tender driver kept the house from burning to the ground. Then he refused to listen to me back at the station......and this is just the last in a LONG line of problems.......I am seriously considering quitting. I can do nothing right and trying to work on scene, fire or EMS, is like trying to play baseball with your hands tied behind your back. And I HATE being told I have an ego problem, think I am better than everyone else, and act like a child and need to grow up................ask anyone else I work with and they'll tell you different.






--end of rant--


----------



## kd7emt (Nov 15, 2009)

That really sucks.  I had a chief petty officer take me aside one day and give me some words of wisdom that have served me well.  Praise in public; punish in private.  Sorry to hear you got roasted by radio.  It's unprofessional of the chief, in my opinion.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow lights!  Thats terrible. I'm so sorry to hear that.  The chief should not have done that over the radio. I dont know much about fire operations, but did a decision you make make him look like a dolt? Maybe thats why he freaked because you made him look bad with your fast/smart decision? Best piece of advice I can give you, when everyone wants you to quit, keep going.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 15, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I dont know much about fire operations, but did a decision you make make him look like a dolt? Maybe thats why he freaked because you made him look bad with your fast/smart decision?



That's what it kinda sounds like to me, from what you posted.

Water supply arguments are so much fun. Some of the people at my station are still mad at some people from another station (and vice versa) over a call that happened a few months ago. You'd think they could get over it already, seeing as the property was a total loss well before someone even noticed to call 911.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 15, 2009)

bunkie said:


> Wow lights!  Thats terrible. I'm so sorry to hear that.  The chief should not have done that over the radio. I dont know much about fire operations, but did a decision you make make him look like a dolt? Maybe thats why he freaked because you made him look bad with your fast/smart decision? Best piece of advice I can give you, when everyone wants you to quit, keep going.


 
No not really, I think it made our district look pretty good because we kept the house from burning to the foundation.

Here is the story:

I was in the station changing batts on airpacks, when the neighboring districts chief comes on the air and says, basically, Control, this fire is starting to run and has breached the roof, request mutual aid from District 5 (me). I and another firefighter run for the engine as the page comes out "District 5 respond two tenders to 123 XYZ Rd, mutual aid request from district 7 , structure fire, starting to run." Neiter I nor the other firefighter are authorized to drive the tender, so I get on the radio and ask the dist 7 chief if  he wants an engine with 500 gallons and two people. Before he can answer, my chief comes on and gives me this broken up speech that takes a whole minute, out of which I hear maybe two words due to static. So I try to raise him two or three times, no reply, I ask dispatch, they had not copied him, I ask dist 7s chief, he had not heard. So I asked him, (Joe, district 7 chief) again if he wanted an engine right away or wait for a tender. He said he was down to maybe 250-300 gallons and any water would help, so I said I was responding. I get on scene, pull up and hook up to his tender which is hooked to his engine. The firefighter with me mans the pump panel and Joe asks me to pack up because he needs to start releiving guys, some of which are on their third bottle. So I pack up and go interior with one of his fresher crews. 10 minutes after I showed up on scene, the chief shows up with a 4000 gallon tender and hooks in through my engine. After we empty our tender and fill Joe's, my chief heads down the driveway so our next tender can get in. About then, we get an EMS call in the other end of the district, for the station where my engine is from. Joe says we can be released if we want, so we get on the radio and ask the chief if he wants us to go. This is the point at which I get roasted over the air. The chief says something about staying down south like I told you because the engine is the only rig down south with medical gear on it and basically how stupid I was. I don't remember the exact words. (Don't ask why there is only one medical rig at my station. That is a whole nother issue that I was strongly against and that is part of the issue now. If you only have one EMS rig, it will invarialbly be busy when that serious call comes in. And to make the only EMS rig the first out engine for any fire? I mean c'mon!! It could have just as easily been a fire next door to the station and the engine would have been just as tied up.) Anyhow, the chief left scene with his empty tanker, I helped Joe and his crew with some mop-up/overhaul, and then we went back to the barn. I started working on the airpacks again when the chief showed up at the station. He said he was furious, had filled up at another station and taken a long drive back to cool off. He hadn't. That is when he laid into me with how I disobeyed a direct order from him and dispatch by taking the engine, had a terrible ego problem (not sure how this applies), thought I know better than everyone else, and was a child that needed to grow up. About halfway through, after he told me he didn't want any excuses or explanations about 3 times, I just started saying yes sir and no sir. So I dunno what to do. And I'm really upset that the entire county heard me get grilled.:wacko:


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 15, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So I dunno what to do. And I'm really upset that the entire county heard me get grilled.:wacko:



I wouldn't worry about it. I think they're more likely to remember that he grilled someone publicly, instead of who he grilled. The entire thing reflects terribly on your policies and his lack of professionalism, not you. If anyone asks about it, I'd tell them your side of things, but otherwise just try to forget about it.


----------



## Onceamedic (Nov 15, 2009)

do you absolutely love what you do and can you do it most of the time without aggravation?  Can you do what you love to do anywhere else?  I work for private ambo and if I let the BS affect me, I wouldn't have any fun at all.  Good luck dude - take a few days and reflect.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 15, 2009)

I got grilled in front of the entie department once because I always somehow bump the air horn climbing in and out of the engines :blush:, not good coming back from a fire at 3 in the morning when everyone is asleep. But seriously in front of the entire county thats a load of BS. Ah well it will all blow over


----------



## bunkie (Nov 15, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. I think they're more likely to remember that he grilled someone publicly, instead of who he grilled. The entire thing reflects terribly on your policies and his lack of professionalism, not you. If anyone asks about it, I'd tell them your side of things, but otherwise just try to forget about it.



I completely agree and was about to say just the same thing. Just not as well.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 16, 2009)

Going to sue my former landlord and test for nationals today. What an exciting day. :wacko:


----------



## Medic744 (Nov 16, 2009)

I am totally wondering why I even bother putting in for days when the schedule maker just does what he wants anyway.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 16, 2009)

Medic744 said:


> I am totally wondering why I even bother putting in for days when the schedule maker just does what he wants anyway.



Hence the advantage of volly:

"No! I dont wanna go on a call, I have a date in an hour. He he he, I think theyll survive without me this once ^_^."


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 16, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> Hence the advantage of volly:
> 
> "No! I dont wanna go on a call, I have a date in an hour. He he he, I think theyll survive without me this once ^_^."


 

+10 I like it!


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 16, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> Hence the advantage of volly:
> 
> "No! I dont wanna go on a call, I have a date in an hour. He he he, I think theyll survive without me this once ^_^."



Best of both worlds: vollie with defined shifts. Then I know not to schedule a date in the first place, and can actually be off when I'm off.  

I hate wearing a pager...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ha ha ha! Heard someone on the radio the other day doing their hospital patch. During it they informed the ER staff that their pt was "in extreme pain". Kinda had to wonder if they had been watching old re-runs there........

But I really needed the laugh, I've been way to grumpy lately.......


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 17, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Best of both worlds: vollie with defined shifts. Then I know not to schedule a date in the first place, and can actually be off when I'm off.
> 
> I hate wearing a pager...



Yeah I'm not gonna have a defined shift unless you pay me. No way! Only time our department ever takes count of okay who is avaliable when is holidays. Dont want to have all but 3 guys at their mom's house a state over then two of those guys not show up, leaving me the only medical left in our department's two and a half townships.

How can you hate wearing a pager? It makes cool noises that give you an excuse to leave when you don't want to listen to Billy Bob Joe brag about the huge deer he shot over the weekend, when you know in fact that he went *DUCK* hunting not Buck.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 18, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> How can you hate wearing a pager? It makes cool noises that give you an excuse to leave when you don't want to listen to Billy Bob Joe brag about the huge deer he shot over the weekend, when you know in fact that he went *DUCK* hunting not Buck.



Because the damn thing always goes off right when I'm in the middle of something I don't want to miss, and I hate having to stay within a defined area. And it makes some demonic earsplitting hell-shriek, which is definitely not cool.

For us, dispatch always knows who's available. So if you're wearing your pager, you're on duty and expected to respond. If you live too far from the station to just jump on the ambulance when tones drop, you're probably also driving a department vehicle with gear and at least wearing a department t-shirt. 

That being said, all of us are always "on call" for MCIs and serious emergencies. Dispatch has our cell phone numbers. Hasn't happened to me yet, though.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 20, 2009)

My baby has chicken pox.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 20, 2009)

My friend from class is interviewing today for a job I want. She'll probably get it. She has a degree in biology, she's pre-med and has tons of hours working reception at her dads clinic, who's also a doctor. *le sigh* I'm fighting off bad feelings. She's using this job to prepare for med school, I want it for my career. But I wish her the best because she's awesome and I know they are going to love her. *mumbles and pouts* I'll go sulk in a corner now.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 20, 2009)

bunkie said:


> My friend from class is interviewing today for a job I want. She'll probably get it. She has a degree in biology, she's pre-med and has tons of hours working reception at her dads clinic, who's also a doctor. *le sigh* I'm fighting off bad feelings. She's using this job to prepare for med school, I want it for my career. But I wish her the best because she's awesome and I know they are going to love her. *mumbles and pouts* I'll go sulk in a corner now.



Ugh... I've been on both sides of that one before, and it's really hard. You're doing the right thing by trying not to lose a friendship over it, though. Besides, you don't know how it will turn out just yet.


----------



## Onceamedic (Nov 20, 2009)

She may be over-qualified. As an employer, I would rather have someone who wanted the position for a career as opposed to someone just using me as a stepping stone.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 20, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Ugh... I've been on both sides of that one before, and it's really hard. You're doing the right thing by trying not to lose a friendship over it, though. Besides, you don't know how it will turn out just yet.



She really is just the cutest, sweetest girl and she's smart. I definitely do not want to loose my friendship but I'm grumpy today and that was not the news I wanted this morning. :glare:



Kaisu said:


> She may be over-qualified. As an employer, I would rather have someone who wanted the position for a career as opposed to someone just using me as a stepping stone.



Thanks Kaisu.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 20, 2009)

It's understandable... it really sucks to hear something like that. You're reacting more maturely than a lot of people in my class did after our first few rounds of interviews. Some never spoke to each other again. One girl who was part of my study group remains convinced that we gave her bad advice so that we'd get hired and she wouldn't. Some people are jealous of me because I got jobs, while I'm jealous of others who got more awesome jobs. As someone with a job, I try not to talk about it too much with my friends who didn't get hired, or who work at places that really suck.



Kaisu said:


> She may be over-qualified. As an employer, I would rather have someone who wanted the position for a career as opposed to someone just using me as a stepping stone.



That's a very good point. I know several people who lost jobs and now can't find anyone who will hire them because they're overqualified.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 20, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> It's understandable... it really sucks to hear something like that. You're reacting more maturely than a lot of people in my class did after our first few rounds of interviews. Some never spoke to each other again. One girl who was part of my study group remains convinced that we gave her bad advice so that we'd get hired and she wouldn't. Some people are jealous of me because I got jobs, while I'm jealous of others who got more awesome jobs. As someone with a job, I try not to talk about it too much with my friends who didn't get hired, or who work at places that really suck.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very good point. I know several people who lost jobs and now can't find anyone who will hire them because they're overqualified.



Thanks, I appreciate that. I feel guilty enough for even feeling annoyed about it all in the first place. Cause she's nothing but an awesome friend.
I think of the people in our group that sat for state.... (and probably the even smaller group that passed state) she and I were one of maybe 3 looking to apply right away. The rest of the class was super upset with each other on the day we took our finals. (80% minimum pass to pass the class along with 80% minimum in the course) We had to do team evaluations that night, almost everyone on each team failed with probably one person on each team that passed. So most of the people who failed were doing things to purposely trying to drag down the people that passed. It was insane. <_<


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 20, 2009)

bunkie said:


> Thanks, I appreciate that. I feel guilty enough for even feeling annoyed about it all in the first place. Cause she's nothing but an awesome friend.
> I think of the people in our group that sat for state.... (and probably the even smaller group that passed state) she and I were one of maybe 3 looking to apply right away. The rest of the class was super upset with each other on the day we took our finals. (80% minimum pass to pass the class along with 80% minimum in the course) We had to do team evaluations that night, almost everyone on each team failed with probably one person on each team that passed. So most of the people who failed were doing things to purposely trying to drag down the people that passed. It was insane. <_<



Don't feel guilty for feeling annoyed. Everyone does... it's just being human. It's only cause for guilt if you actually let it impact your friendship. 

That's really crazy. In my class, we had people who deliberately screwed other people over on the waiting times so that they could get everything done early, but that was the worst. We tested solo, though, so we couldn't really sabotage each other. Come to think of it, that might be the reason why they recently started doing things that way, because it requires more instructors and a lot more time.


----------



## Michael Sykes (Nov 20, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> Any spoilers you want to put out from House? Wait 12 minutes, and House will be over, and you're free to get your sandwitch.



I wouldn't waste a minute's sleep watching "House". That guy is an egotistical moron. Now "Bones", well....gives thought to jumping something. That woman is HOT!!!!


----------



## dmc2007 (Nov 20, 2009)

My reciprocity ordeal has ended.  Thank goodness.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 20, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Don't feel guilty for feeling annoyed. Everyone does... it's just being human. It's only cause for guilt if you actually let it impact your friendship.
> 
> That's really crazy. In my class, we had people who deliberately screwed other people over on the waiting times so that they could get everything done early, but that was the worst. We tested solo, though, so we couldn't really sabotage each other. Come to think of it, that might be the reason why they recently started doing things that way, because it requires more instructors and a lot more time.



We test individually on PT assessment/medical/trauma and then at the end of the class we go into teams and have to test medical/trauma in teams on scenarios. My trauma was a tree branch to the head with battles sign, blood from the ear and an unresponsive PT. I was team lead. The other two in my team had just failed the final and they were both beyond upset. So when I started calling for them to do their jobs they did them as slowly and poorly as possible. Then I get chewed out afterwards for having an "attitude" by my psycho instructor.  Well lets see, I called for oxygen the second my size up was finished and it didn't go on til 2 minutes later. Yeah, I'm going to be kind of ticked off.  Eh, I'm just super glad its over.
And hopefully my friend doesn't get the only spot at that company? :lol: I'll probably mope and cry about it for a few days, its the only private based 911 in the area. 



Michael Sykes said:


> I wouldn't waste a minute's sleep watching "House". That guy is an egotistical moron. Now "Bones", well....gives thought to jumping something. That woman is HOT!!!!



I happen to enjoy Houses attitude, but Bones is a whole different story.. I could stare at Agent Booth for hours.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 20, 2009)

This day just keeps getting worse. One of my favorite bands broke up. Now I'm definately going to find that corner to sulk in.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 21, 2009)

bunkie said:


> We test individually on PT assessment/medical/trauma and then at the end of the class we go into teams and have to test medical/trauma in teams on scenarios.



We did all not only alone, but in closed and separate rooms, with instructors we'd never seen before. It took forever, but there was no possibility of interference with the actual testing from anyone who knew us. In retrospect, there was probably some kind of history that convinced them to do it that way.

And I dislike House because I know way too many jerky premeds who honestly think he's a great role model. I'd be entertained otherwise.


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 22, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Hello.


 

Hi! Wassup?


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 22, 2009)

I haven't had a fire OR a medical call in over a week. Am I the only one that when the tones have not dropped in the longest time begins to expect them only at the most inopportune times?

"Lets see I'm watching TV so the tones will not drop right now. But I really need to take a shower, the moment I step in someone will probably code. Is it worth the risk?"


----------



## Michael Sykes (Nov 22, 2009)

Of COURSE it will happen at the most inopportune time. Whether you're in the shower, feeling frisky with momma, or sitting down to Christmas dinner, the tones are bound to drop. I've been caught during all of the above, along with at least one birthday party for each of our kids, and spending one entire Easter Sunday and Monday fighting one field fire after another.

It's an accepted fact of life for a volunteer; just go with the flow, and take your shower.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 22, 2009)

Michael Sykes said:


> Of COURSE it will happen at the most inopportune time. Whether you're in the shower, feeling frisky with momma, or sitting down to Christmas dinner, the tones are bound to drop. I've been caught during all of the above, along with at least one birthday party for each of our kids, and spending one entire Easter Sunday and Monday fighting one field fire after another.
> 
> It's an accepted fact of life for a volunteer; just go with the flow, and take your shower.



I'm just saying I never think about them coming at inopportune times unless I haven't had one in a long time.


----------



## Michael Sykes (Nov 22, 2009)

The longer it goes, the more you tend to dwell on it, until that moment you have another thought, then BAM! the tones drop.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm wondering right now what the department's record is


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 22, 2009)

Michael Sykes said:


> Of COURSE it will happen at the most inopportune time. Whether you're in the shower, feeling frisky with momma, or sitting down to Christmas dinner, the tones are bound to drop. I've been caught during all of the above, along with at least one birthday party for each of our kids, and spending one entire Easter Sunday and Monday fighting one field fire after another.
> 
> It's an accepted fact of life for a volunteer; just go with the flow, and take your shower.


 
Last year my fire district ran only approx. 150 calls. We had not had a single call for 17 days in a row. Christmas day: BAM! FIVE CALLS!!!!!!! A structure fire, two vehicle rollovers and two aid calls. (a SOB and a chest pain.) But I mean on Christmas day?


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 22, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Last year my fire district ran only approx. 150 calls. We had not had a single call for 17 days in a row. Christmas day: BAM! FIVE CALLS!!!!!!! A structure fire, two vehicle rollovers and two aid calls. (a SOB and a chest pain.) But I mean on Christmas day?



I'm afraid that might be my Thanksgiving :sad:. I don't know, but I refuse to wear decent clothes until this streak ends. Last three times our department went through streaks like this, they were broken by codes and someone got covered in vomit each time.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 22, 2009)

Christmas, for me, has always been busy in EMS and in SAR... but I could use the SAR Missions. October and November are historically dead months for us, but this is ridiculous; I haven't run a mission since September 30-October 2, and that was a Mutual Aid! I am, once again, SAR bored...  Here's hoping for a Wet and Wild Winter, followed by a Sweet Swiftwater Spring....  LOL


----------



## Michael Sykes (Nov 23, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Last year my fire district ran only approx. 150 calls. We had not had a single call for 17 days in a row. Christmas day: BAM! FIVE CALLS!!!!!!! A structure fire, two vehicle rollovers and two aid calls. (a SOB and a chest pain.) But I mean on Christmas day?



We average 400 calls per year, 90% being medicals.

Regarding a structure fire, I remember, years ago, when a dumb blonde got up at 4 am, put her turkey on, and went back to sleep. She was awakened by her smoke detector to find her oven on fire, and her turkey looking like a pregnant charcoal briquette.

At the time, I was hand-doing the NFIRS reports; for type of material ignited, I put "fowl". For "form of material ignited", I put "Christmas turkey". Got a call from the State on that one.

Another time, we had a dryer fire when a fellow firefighter's mother put polyester stretch pants in the dryer on the cotton setting. They melted down. On that NFIRS report, for type of material ignited, I put "polyester"; for form of material ignited, I put "hot pants". This time, the CHIEF got the State call, wanting to know who his comedian was. I never got questioned again.


----------



## cookiexd40 (Nov 23, 2009)

ive had 3 more cups of coffee than i need :unsure:


----------



## bunkie (Nov 23, 2009)

Next time I tattoo something, I'm going to consider the side I sleep on. :lol: It was not fun last night trying to sleep on the other side.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 23, 2009)

bunkie said:
			
		

> Next time I tattoo something, I'm going to consider the side I sleep on.  It was not fun last night trying to sleep on the other side.



Ooh, what did you get?



Michael Sykes said:


> The longer it goes, the more you tend to dwell on it, until that moment you have another thought, then BAM! the tones drop.



Exactly. A few months ago, I'd been averaging one call a night for weeks, so I figured it was safe to bring some work to the station. Should've known better... I was under a pretty bad deadline. Whaddya know, we wound up tying our record for most calls in a single night.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 23, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Exactly. A few months ago, I'd been averaging one call a night for weeks, so I figured it was safe to bring some work to the station. Should've known better... I was under a pretty bad deadline. Whaddya know, we wound up tying our record for most calls in a single night.



One call a night, man I wish we had that many


----------



## amberdt03 (Nov 23, 2009)

found out that i've been selected as an alternate for the medic school i'm trying to get into. what makes me mad is i now that there are people that were accepted that haven't even started emt school yet, even though on the application it states it is mandatory to submit a copy of your emt cert with your application. 

guess i shouldn't complain too much, at least i was selected as an alternate instead of being told no right off the bat.


----------



## Michael Sykes (Nov 23, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Gaaaaaaaaaaaa........:censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: gggggggggrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmppffffttttttt..... dang it.....stupid:censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: AARRRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Went through the same thing with Deputy Chief who thinks he's God's gift to the fire service a few years back. We were working a reported structure fire; I was a Reserve member at the time and, knowing there were tools on the rescue truck that would be needed (Wiggie, meter base covers, and other detection tools, I made the decision to take another FF with me, and we took the truck. I was a driver/operator, mind you, but got my @ss ripped when we got back to the station. I was told to NEVER drive a truck again w/o being specifically requested to do so.

The Chief and I had a little chat about attitudes and my rationale for what I did. I felt it was more important to get that truck on scene than to wait around to see if an active member who was a driver/operator showed up.

I've been through the radio @ss-chewing, too, and can dish it back just as easily as receiving it. That little button works both ways, but be prepared to pay the consequences if you use it.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 23, 2009)

You would not believe how strict Truth in Labeling Laws are getting around here...  Look what they are making the Local Firefighters wear...  ^_^


----------



## bunkie (Nov 23, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Ooh, what did you get?



It's a big black butterfly with the green ribbon wrapped around it and a ton of shadowing. Goes from the top of my ribs to the middle of my hip and wraps just slightly around my front and back. But I did it on my left side so it wouldn't get hacked up when they cut me and thats the freaking side I sleep on. Gah! :lol: I can pm you pics if you'd like.



Mountain Res-Q said:


> You would not believe how strict Truth in Labeling Laws are getting around here...  Look what they are making the Local Firefighters wear...  ^_^



I want that shirt.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 24, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I want that shirt.



If you can't find it on E-Bay... it don't exist... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/AOx1-Medical-EM...QptZUS_CSA_MC_Shirts?var=&hash=item8e06de6701


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 24, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> One call a night, man I wish we had that many



One call a night is just annoying. It always comes right as you're deeply asleep, or right before you're due to get off. I'd much rather have nothing or tons of calls. 



			
				bunkie said:
			
		

> It's a big black butterfly with the green ribbon wrapped around it and a ton of shadowing. Goes from the top of my ribs to the middle of my hip and wraps just slightly around my front and back. But I did it on my left side so it wouldn't get hacked up when they cut me and thats the freaking side I sleep on. Gah!  I can pm you pics if you'd like.



Sure--I'm always interested in tattoos, particularly ones that mean something.


----------



## flhtci01 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Winter has arrived*

Winter has officially arrived! I start working at the ski area today.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> If you can't find it on E-Bay... it don't exist...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AOx1-Medical-EM...QptZUS_CSA_MC_Shirts?var=&hash=item8e06de6701



Truer words my friend. Their smallest size is a large, I'd be swimming in it.. but I'm considering buying it anyway. :lol:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 24, 2009)

flhtci01 said:


> Winter has officially arrived! I start working at the ski area today.



Don't remind me...  Winter made a short appearence here last week, but not enough to open the local Ski Resorts or our Snow Park...  But soon... Here comes another winter of stupid tourists that are soooo fascinated with "all the white dirt on the ground, esse" and will do everything in their power to get a helicopter ride and put themselves in traction for the next 3 months...  YeHa...  <_<


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 24, 2009)

Last year I nearly broke my nose skiing. I had finally taken the jump and went up to a black diamond. Unfortunately, it was slushy and icy that day. About two thirds of the way down the hill, the snow just goes to crap and I lose control of my speed.

Now at the bottom of the hill it flattens out, a very very short run then a sharp turn to the right. I can't get the corner made at the bottom because of crappy snow. I make a quick decision to take a fall to avoid running into a fence. I roll a few times and wind up sliding on my face. My goggles get shoved down over my nose, I would put money that if my goggles had not moved my nose would have been broken. Instead of a broken nose I was left with a half inch gash under my eye where my goggles had pushed into my face.

I will not ski before New Years, just a crazy rule of mine (I enjoy my holidays unhurt). Yet even with a light scar under my eye, I still look forward to next ski season.


----------



## Medic744 (Nov 24, 2009)

I am sooooo excited that my little brother will be home for Thanksgiving before deploying in 2 weeks.  On the other hand a bit of nostalgia hit me today and my heart has been breaking all day for the things that might have been.


----------



## nicolel3440 (Nov 24, 2009)

:nosoupfortroll:

ewwww my dog just farted


----------



## Michael Sykes (Nov 25, 2009)

nicolel3440 said:


> :nosoupfortroll:
> 
> ewwww my dog just farted



Don't you hate when they do that, and then look around as if to say, "Who did that?"


----------



## cookiexd40 (Nov 25, 2009)

im bored at work and listeing to the fire department fight a grass fire.....


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 25, 2009)

ERGH

I just got a call from my girlfriend, but had to say id call her back because mom was listening over my shoulder and being as annoying as hell. Now that I finally got some peace she wont answer and im pretty sure she might be sending me to voicemail.

Parents are :censored:ing annoying


----------



## Onceamedic (Nov 25, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> ERGH
> 
> Parents are :censored:ing annoying



Yeah - it's a real pain having someone put a roof over your head, clothes on your back, meals on the table - credit rating to get cell phones, computers, etc.  If someone did that for me, I would really be irate.<_<


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 25, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> Yeah - it's a real pain having someone put a roof over your head, clothes on your back, meals on the table - credit rating to get cell phones, computers, etc.  If someone did that for me, I would really be irate.<_<



LMAO... :lol:  Kids... you can't live with them and by the time you realize why some species eat their young, it is just too late...  I am so glad I never was one...  ^_^


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 25, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> LMAO... :lol:  Kids... you can't live with them and by the time you realize why some species eat their young, it is just too late...  I am so glad I never was one...  ^_^



Seriously. Some kids make me think abortion should be allowed until the fetus turns 18...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> Yeah - it's a real pain having someone put a roof over your head, clothes on your back, meals on the table - credit rating to get cell phones, computers, etc. If someone did that for me, I would really be irate.<_<


 
Ha ha ha! That is awsome!


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 25, 2009)

Its not that mom was curious, she was doing it because she knew it annoyed me


----------



## flhtci01 (Nov 25, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> ERGH
> 
> Parents are :censored:ing annoying



Thanks for letting me know what is expected of me.  I just became a parent today!


----------



## nicolel3440 (Nov 25, 2009)

flhtci01 said:


> Thanks for letting me know what is expected of me.  I just became a parent today!



Congradulations 

boy? girl?


----------



## Onceamedic (Nov 25, 2009)

My grandchildren are my reward for not killing my kids.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 25, 2009)

flhtci01 said:


> Thanks for letting me know what is expected of me.  I just became a parent today!


Congrats. Don't worry, you won't become annoying for another 13 years  Then itll get worse when they turn 18 and they feel they deserve more freedom and privacy than what they are given.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 26, 2009)

flhtci01 said:


> Thanks for letting me know what is expected of me. I just became a parent today!


 
Dude! That is awsome!!!!!

:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:Congratulations!!!! :beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 26, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> My grandchildren are my reward for not killing my kids.



and punishment upon your kids right?    Once again, I am so glad I was never a teenager and will never have any of my own (God Willing)!


----------



## Diverdanm (Nov 26, 2009)

*New Book released "Hardened Hearts"*

I wasn't sure exactly where on this forum was the proper place to post this.  It is a new release that covers 30 years of public service as a  police officer, firefighter, paramedic, soldier, recovery diver, and security contractor. This is a true story.  If you do read the book, please post your honest reviews
More info below:






More info:  http://fp1.centurytel.net/diverdan/book.htm

When it comes to public service, Daniel Misiaszek has done it all as a police officer, firefighter, paramedic, Army soldier, search and rescue diver, and diplomatic security contractor. Follow this gripping true life and death story as it takes you deep into underwater spiral caves searching for bodies, staring down the barrel of a criminal's gun as an officer on the night shift, and racing through the streets of Baghdad while taking enemy fire and dodging explosives. Be ready to strap on your scuba gear to set a world record, and secure your body armor and weapons to come face to face with lethal insurgents. Feel the full spectrum of raw emotions when saving a life and taking one to save your own. Complete this 30-year journey of trials and tribulations as a public servant that will have you questioning your decisions, your need to serve, your very core beliefs, your faith and dreams, and your heart...if you survive.
"TODAY IF YOU HEAR HIS VOICE, HARDEN NOT YOUR HEARTS..." (Hebrews 3:15)


----------



## flhtci01 (Nov 26, 2009)

nicolel3440 said:


> Congradulations
> 
> boy? girl?



Adopted a 4 y/o girl.


----------



## Michael Sykes (Nov 26, 2009)

cookiexd40 said:


> im bored at work and listeing to the fire department fight a grass fire.....



Doesn't that just p-ss you off? You wait around for days, for a run, and the minute you get to work, the pager goes off. That's the reason I didn't carry a pager at work; If I heard it, I'd be listening to the run, and not doing my job. I wouldn't be doing either side justice, so I didn't do it. If it got bad enough, they had my work number, and used it more than once.


----------



## nicolel3440 (Nov 26, 2009)

flhtci01 said:


> Adopted a 4 y/o girl.



wonderfull,  not many people can do it and i am very happy for you


----------



## bunkie (Nov 26, 2009)

flhtci01 said:


> Adopted a 4 y/o girl.



Congrats!! 4 y/o girls are soooo much fun!


----------



## bunkie (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm dogsitting over the holiday. And the dog thinks that carpet = outside grass. <_<


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 26, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I'm dogsitting over the holiday. And the dog thinks that carpet = outside grass. <_<


 
Maybe you should tell the dog that you think .40 S&W = stop that.....

Just kidding of course.....don't go shooting any dogs.


----------



## R.O.P. (Nov 26, 2009)

*Turkey Day*

Just wishing everyone who reads this today a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 26, 2009)

R.O.P. said:


> Just wishing everyone who reads this today a Happy Thanksgiving


Yep happy poultry day

I realized this afternoon I should probably clean my room. You know when I'm the one that decides my room needs to be cleaned, it should probably be declared a federal disaster area


----------



## bunkie (Nov 26, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Maybe you should tell the dog that you think .40 S&W = stop that.....
> 
> Just kidding of course.....don't go shooting any dogs.



It's bad that this made me giggle... :lol:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 26, 2009)

bunkie said:


> It's bad that this made me giggle... :lol:


 
Hey, when you live where I live, (rural NE part of the state. 90 minutes from the city, a half hour to town) and the neighbors dog kills 15+ of your chickens.......yea......you explain to your neighbor (if they know algebra) that:

Your dog in chicken house = my .30-06 + Your dog in chicken house

It dosent take a genius to figure out that "your dog in chicken house" on both sides cancels out and you are left with "my .30-06."

Trust me, I know. First hand. Neighbors dog was has never been seen near our place since.

(I know that is not mathematically correct, but you get the point.)


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 27, 2009)

flhtci01 said:


> Adopted a 4 y/o girl.



Congrats! I've often thought about adopting a toddler or younger child someday, but that would be a very long way in the future, if ever. Best of luck with your daughter!


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 27, 2009)

300.  Good movie for what it is:  Action.


But I am sick and tired of having to argue with people in the fact that no, there weren't only 300 Greeks at the battle of Thermopylae.  


The original 300 was much better in illustrating this fact.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok, while we are on movies;

"The Mist" has got a terrible ending........................blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...............my two year old neighbor could write a better one.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 27, 2009)

While we are on movies...

Star Trek is out...  I know you all were picking it up the seocnd they were put on display, right?


----------



## foxfire (Nov 27, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey, when you live where I live, (rural NE part of the state. 90 minutes from the city, a half hour to town) and the neighbors dog kills 15+ of your chickens.......yea......you explain to your neighbor (if they know algebra) that:
> 
> Your dog in chicken house = my .30-06 + Your dog in chicken house
> 
> ...




In our area. If the neighbor has been asked several times to keep the dog at home or to at least contain it some way. the old "shoot and shut up" method comes into play.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 28, 2009)

foxfire said:


> In our area. If the neighbor has been asked several times to keep the dog at home or to at least contain it some way. the old "shoot and shut up" method comes into play.


 
Well I see your location is "in the sticks." That 'bout where I am at.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm a sucker for dogs, so my next step after chewing out the neighbor would be spraying the dog with a hose or paintballing it. It's worked with animals so far, when we can actually catch them in the act. 

Do you get foxes in WA?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 28, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> I'm a sucker for dogs, so my next step after chewing out the neighbor would be spraying the dog with a hose or paintballing it. It's worked with animals so far, when we can actually catch them in the act.
> 
> Do you get foxes in WA?


 
Dude! Paintball, yessss......never even thought of that!

No foxes in my area. Just coyotes. And wolfs. And cougers (lions). And Bears (both Black and Brown.)


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 28, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Dude! Paintball, yessss......never even thought of that!
> 
> No foxes in my area. Just coyotes. And wolfs. And cougers (lions). And Bears (both Black and Brown.)



A tactic used with bears that are a little too friendly in places like Yosemite is for Rangers to shoot them with paintballs guns.  The paintballs contain a clear oil that has been special embued with concentrated human scent... the thinking being that if you scare the crap out of them (sudden noise, yelling, and paintball fire) and assosiate that with human smell, it will reinstill that natural fear of humans... so...  just a thought...  shoot the dog with paintballs filled with a super concentrated skunk smell... I know it won't really bother the dog, but I think it might make the owners think twice about allowing the dog to roam free...  ^_^


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 28, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:
			
		

> No foxes in my area. Just coyotes. And wolfs. And cougers (lions). And Bears (both Black and Brown.)



We don't have wolves or brown bears, and only have the occasional black bear, mountain lion, or pack of coyotes. Poultry-killing is entirely reserved for foxes, it seems... they're really good at it. 



Mountain Res-Q said:


> A tactic used with bears that are a little too friendly in places like Yosemite is for Rangers to shoot them with paintballs guns.



We do that with deer in the garden. Great target practice, keeps them from eating the vegetables and flowers, and doesn't involve bullets that might go flying at the neighbors. I like the skunk smell idea for the dog. 

Come to think of it, though, is paintball paint toxic? Wouldn't want the dog to lick it off and die.

Blunt arrows also work great, by the way. You can even dip them in paint and see what you hit, if you're so inclined. Archery paintball games can be a lot of fun, too.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 28, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ok, while we are on movies;
> 
> "The Mist" has got a terrible ending........................blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...............my two year old neighbor could write a better one.



The mist was terrible! I was so furious with that ending!
Should never have watched it.. considering fog really creeps me out and such... 



Mountain Res-Q said:


> While we are on movies...
> 
> Star Trek is out...  I know you all were picking it up the seocnd they were put on display, right?



I did. And I've watched it at least 3 times since I brought it home. Can't wait for the second one. Live long and prosper.


----------



## guardian528 (Nov 28, 2009)

i am currently throwing these strange little white balls into these curiously organized red cups.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 28, 2009)

just went out to the kitchen to get one of my freshly baked chocolate chunk cookies and somebody ate them .... and it wasn't me, FML!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 28, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> i am currently throwing these strange little white balls into these curiously organized red cups.


 








?????


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 28, 2009)

This sucks...

My regular computer is having some "blue screen issues" and I can't get the OS up and running... looks like this POS is going to the shop and ya'll might be without my charming personality for awhile since I will have intermittent access to the computer I am on right now...  :sad:


----------



## foxfire (Nov 28, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> A tactic used with bears that are a little too friendly in places like Yosemite is for Rangers to shoot them with paintballs guns.  The paintballs contain a clear oil that has been special embued with concentrated human scent... the thinking being that if you scare the crap out of them (sudden noise, yelling, and paintball fire) and assosiate that with human smell, it will reinstill that natural fear of humans... so...  just a thought...  shoot the dog with paintballs filled with a super concentrated skunk smell... I know it won't really bother the dog, but I think it might make the owners think twice about allowing the dog to roam free...  ^_^


 
LOL! I love it, skunk smell paintballs. Just don't miss your target or your yard will stink.  
Could be used for obnoxious relative repellant. h34r:
 paraphrasing mountain-Q's line. 
"the thinking being that if you scare the crap out of them (sudden noise, yelling, and paintball fire) and assosiate that with skunk smell, it will reinstill that natural fear of you."
JK. 


note to self ask for paintball gun, for Christmas. 

.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow, today is 2 weeks straight with no calls. I am so amazingly bored right now.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 28, 2009)

LSU is _walking_ all over Arkansas......


----------



## bunkie (Nov 29, 2009)

I just had a hernia get much much worse. Meh, gonna have to get that damn surgery now. <_<


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 29, 2009)

My partner has something that looks suspiciously like H1N1. Given that he's been working in EMS and hospitals forever without ever being sick, I think the apocalyptic pandemic must've arrived. 



bunkie said:


> I just had a hernia get much much worse. Meh, gonna have to get that damn surgery now. <_<



I'm sorry to hear that--good luck with the surgery!


----------



## Medic744 (Nov 29, 2009)

Just got a cardboard cut in a very inconvient place on my thumb. Right up under the nail but still on the pad of it.  It is rather annoying.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 29, 2009)

Medic744 said:


> Just got a cardboard cut in a very inconvient place on my thumb. Right up under the nail but still on the pad of it.  It is rather annoying.



Paramedic... Heal Thyself...


----------



## Medic744 (Nov 29, 2009)

I wish I could, it doesnt hurt but is just annoying


----------



## Sasha (Nov 29, 2009)

Helloo.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 29, 2009)

Shashas alive!

How's the back?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 29, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Helloo.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you <3


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 29, 2009)

I am really bummed...

In addition to the fact that my 4 month old computer is on Life Support, we get a call yeterday morning (the first in over 7 weeks - it has been a SLOW Fall); but we get cancelled just as I am about 20 minutes away...  Boat Patrol found the guy... mind you he was floating face down in the water... but still, considering how slow this Fall has been, a body recovery would have been nice...  Here's hoping for a really wet and wild winter... and a sweet swiftwater spring...

Until then, Mountian Res-Q needs a hug...  :sad:  or an E-bay shoping spree...  :unsure:  BRB...


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 29, 2009)

I finally got a call too, relatively simple medical. Too bad though, I am in the mood for a good fire.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 30, 2009)

Chilling in the Salt Lake airport for the next several hours..........:-/


----------



## wyoskibum (Nov 30, 2009)

*Utah Sucks!*



lightsandsirens5 said:


> Chilling in the Salt Lake airport for the next several hours..........:-/



Sorry to hear about that!  I would avoid any of the taverns as the beer is 3.2 and the cocktails are microscopically measured to insure that you don't actually get a good stiff drink! ;-D


----------



## bunkie (Nov 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Helloo.



Hey Sasha!



Mountain Res-Q said:


> I am really bummed...
> 
> In addition to the fact that my 4 month old computer is on Life Support, we get a call yeterday morning (the first in over 7 weeks - it has been a SLOW Fall); but we get cancelled just as I am about 20 minutes away...  Boat Patrol found the guy... mind you he was floating face down in the water... but still, considering how slow this Fall has been, a body recovery would have been nice...  Here's hoping for a really wet and wild winter... and a sweet swiftwater spring...
> 
> Until then, Mountian Res-Q needs a hug...  :sad:  or an E-bay shoping spree...  :unsure:  BRB...



 I hope you have a crazy winter Mount. Go have fun with that ebay. 



lightsandsirens5 said:


> Chilling in the Salt Lake airport for the next several hours..........:-/



At least its not the salt lake greyhound station.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Nov 30, 2009)

bunkie said:


> At least its not the salt lake greyhound station.



I had to do a report on the greyhound bus system in high school. obviously i didnt get to choose the topic


----------



## bunkie (Nov 30, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> I had to do a report on the greyhound bus system in high school. obviously i didnt get to choose the topic



:lol: I did greyhound cross country when I was a newlywed......... You couldn't pay me to go greyhound ever again.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 30, 2009)

Mount, I just bought my aox1 shirt.


----------



## Medic744 (Dec 1, 2009)

You may have to make this picture bigger to see what the sign says, but it should serve as a reminder on all CPRs... LOL


----------



## wrangler99 (Dec 1, 2009)

*personal opinion/professional opinion*

Hi there
Can anyone give me their opinion, although I know I already its going to be disappointing and heartbreaking to hear.

For the past 20 years I have always wanted to do EMT but life happened and did the marriage thing had kids etc. 
My husband finally agreed to to enroll me in the EMT course in MA, due to start in January. In the meantime I have been researching different ambulance companies and emt training schools etc. I found a couple call centers which would work with my current situation. I have a 10 year old and 4 year old and now found out new arrival due june. So this has changed my situation and my husband feels that I should put the emt training aside until the last child is in preschool etc. My dilemma is I still want to complete the training but my husband wants me to work 1st shift and no weekends.
I know that in my hospital setting where I was previously employed I worked long hours but never weekends.
My question is it possible to go into working for an ambulance with this type of limitations, without looking like I do not want to work. I really do not mind weekend or nights but with husbands schedule and three kids to juggle I just want to know would I be coming off arrogant or disillusioned by limiting myself with this schedule.
I know some ambulances are really just transport for individuals for diaylsis etc and that would be fine with me too, but I really want to be in a position where I can utilize the skills taught in class and out in the field.
I have a paramedic fireman friend who works varied shifts etc, but being without children / and other responsibilities like that it is easy for him.
Be honest I can handle it, I have been told ambulance companies prefer per diem and thats where I can pick those shifts that do not upset that family balance but  per diem at the hospital entailed I had to work all the shifts before I could pick the ones I cold work.
thanks for any feedback, just didnt want to throw away the dream just yet


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 1, 2009)

YES!!!

Our long national nightmare is over!!!

My harddrive (4 months old, thank you very much) decided to 11-44 on me...  But since it is under warrenty, I got a new hard drive in the mail today, installed it, and spent most of the day reloading all my old programs... but I AM BACK!!!  Now I can spend hour after hour late at night on EMTLIFE...  wait...  crap...  I was almost free and clear...


----------



## kai.kasin (Dec 1, 2009)

the clock is now 01:26 am, and i am going to have a long nice chat with my friend pillow


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm so tired I can't see straight, but I have a lot more work to get done tonight. I'm on some random internet forum instead of doing that because I don't even want to think about work. I know I'm being counterproductive, but can't bring myself to care.



wrangler99 said:


> Hi there
> Can anyone give me their opinion, although I know I already its going to be disappointing and heartbreaking to hear.



I'm all for hurtful honesty, but not so much for doing it publicly. Check your private messages.

As for the hours, yes, it's hard to call your shots as a rookie. But I've heard of some people getting lucky. You can always apply and be upfront about your limits and see what you get. More realistically, what you also could do to compromise is take the class and volunteer--you'll get a lot more scheduling flexibility there, most places. That way, you can get experience and be ready when your family reaches a point where you have enough time to work.


----------



## Medic744 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wishing I could do something to perk up my friend.  Life keeps whoopin her kass and she is such a good person.  As it is she was up until the wee hours finishing a 48 tacked on to a 36, feeling like she got hit by a truck, oh and having to document her code out the booty since she got a pulse back only to get to the ER and they inform her the pt has a DNR.  Poor thing cant catch a break. Oh and her relief didnt show on time.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 2, 2009)

Spent 3 hours at an urgent care facility to be told what I already knew:  I have bronchitis.


Oh well, I got a script for Zythromax.    When asked if I wanted a cough medication, I should have asked for Tussionex.. darnit!


----------



## Michael Sykes (Dec 2, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Spent 3 hours at an urgent care facility to be told what I already knew:  I have bronchitis.
> 
> 
> Oh well, I got a script for Zythromax.    When asked if I wanted a cough medication, I should have asked for Tussionex.. darnit!



Tussionex on top of a Z-pack? You're a glutton for punishment, or want to stay stoned for a while. Both are good, but TOGETHER?


----------



## Michael Sykes (Dec 2, 2009)

Medic744 said:


> Wishing I could do something to perk up my friend.  Life keeps whoopin her kass and she is such a good person.  As it is she was up until the wee hours finishing a 48 tacked on to a 36, feeling like she got hit by a truck, oh and having to document her code out the booty since she got a pulse back only to get to the ER and they inform her the pt has a DNR.  Poor thing cant catch a break. Oh and her relief didnt show on time.



84 straight, and then her relief didn't show? How did she function? When I was still a volly firefighter, we pulled a string of all-nighters, and managed to get 8 hours of sleep spread over 4 nights. The 5th day, my understanding boss sent me home with orders not to come back until I'd had at least 8 hours' sleep straight. Said he'd cover me, but I wasn't doing him any good with my forehead hitting my desk disturbing my co-workers.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 2, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> YES!!!
> 
> Our long national nightmare is over!!!
> 
> My harddrive (4 months old, thank you very much) decided to 11-44 on me...  But since it is under warrenty, I got a new hard drive in the mail today, installed it, and spent most of the day reloading all my old programs... but I AM BACK!!!  Now I can spend hour after hour late at night on EMTLIFE...  wait...  crap...  I was almost free and clear...



i'm guessing your 11-44 is my signal 7


----------



## Michael Sykes (Dec 2, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> i'm guessing your 11-44 is my signal 7


 Or my 10-0


----------



## A36 (Dec 2, 2009)

Michael Sykes said:


> Or my 10-0



Or what used to be my 80Z


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 2, 2009)

11-44  Coroners Case

One of the few 10 codes/11 codes that is still in common use among all LE/EMS/Fire agencies locally...


----------



## kai.kasin (Dec 2, 2009)

*problems to remember all the drugs? try this*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXROnzpsrlg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 2, 2009)

Michael Sykes said:


> Tussionex on top of a Z-pack? You're a glutton for punishment, or want to stay stoned for a while. Both are good, but TOGETHER?



Z-pack makes you euphoric?


Hmph, I've been jipped! I feel normal.


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 3, 2009)

Public Service Announcement: Calling 911 for a papercut is a waste of everyone's time. Even if you're terrified of blood, there's something you can use so that you don't have to see it anymore. It's called a bandaid. 



Linuss said:


> Z-pack makes you euphoric?
> 
> 
> Hmph, I've been jipped! I feel normal.



Me too... so normal, in fact, that the infections I kept getting Z-packs for eventually led up to pneumonia. That was new kinds of fun.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 3, 2009)

I just had emergency hernia surgery. I feel like poop. Having some orthostatic hypotension that just wont go away. Bring on the meds, pillows and sleepy-time.


----------



## Medic744 (Dec 3, 2009)

Michael Sykes said:


> 84 straight, and then her relief didn't show? How did she function? When I was still a volly firefighter, we pulled a string of all-nighters, and managed to get 8 hours of sleep spread over 4 nights. The 5th day, my understanding boss sent me home with orders not to come back until I'd had at least 8 hours' sleep straight. Said he'd cover me, but I wasn't doing him any good with my forehead hitting my desk disturbing my co-workers.



Well my little naked sleep walking friend got some sleep in between the calls but not alot.  Today is better, she finally made it home and when I last checked she was snuggling up with her "kiddos" in bed for the long haul.


----------



## Michael Sykes (Dec 3, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Z-pack makes you euphoric?
> 
> 
> Hmph, I've been jipped! I feel normal.



It knocks me on my butt, but works super. I'd probably sleep like a baby (or be comatose) taking both at once. Now maybe 60 mg of Prednisone to offset the sleepiness.....


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 3, 2009)

Hmph, strange.  I'm on 250mg of Z-pack and feel no adverse effects.


----------



## Medic744 (Dec 3, 2009)

Tomorrow its off to the dentist for an antibotic and some pain killers. Yeah!  Not really


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 3, 2009)

went to the morgue for an autopsy today


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 3, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Hmph, strange.  I'm on 250mg of Z-pack and feel no adverse effects.



i've never had any euphoric feelings or anything similiar on z-pac. euphoria is not an anticipated side effect of azithromycin


----------



## bunkie (Dec 3, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> went to the morgue for an autopsy today



You look great considering.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 3, 2009)

bunkie said:


> You look great considering.



it was quite the learning experience. the doc's were great


----------



## Medic744 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yippee!!!!  Its snowing here.  Being in south Texas this is rare.  I just wish it would stick, but it can wait to do that until after I go to the store, the dentist, and my little man and his grandma are safely back at her house for the weekend.


----------



## medichopeful (Dec 4, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> went to the morgue for an autopsy today



Did they find out what killed you?


----------



## zmedic (Dec 4, 2009)

Um, I sorta feel like this thread is wandering. Can we please bring it back to the main thesis of the argument and concentrate on the core of the discourse? Thank you.


----------



## Michael Sykes (Dec 4, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> i've never had any euphoric feelings or anything similiar on z-pac. euphoria is not an anticipated side effect of azithromycin



I never claimed a feeling of euphoria; I said it made me tired and zapped the energy out of me. I went on to say that, if taken together with Tussionex, which has codiene in it, it would be lights out for me.


----------



## Michael Sykes (Dec 4, 2009)

zmedic said:


> Um, I sorta feel like this thread is wandering. Can we please bring it back to the main thesis of the argument and concentrate on the core of the discourse? Thank you.



This thread is 100% directionless; what is "the core of the discourse"?


----------



## Michael Sykes (Dec 4, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> went to the morgue for an autopsy today



I'd like to watch an autopsy, but I'd be afraid they'd mistake me for the victim.


----------



## zmedic (Dec 4, 2009)

Michael Sykes; said:
			
		

> This thread is 100% directionless; what is "the core of the discourse"?



It's a fantastic phrase is what it is, feel free to use it.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Dec 4, 2009)

zmedic said:


> Um, I sorta feel like this thread is wandering. Can we please bring it back to the main thesis of the argument and concentrate on the core of the discourse? Thank you.



Sarcasm is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 5, 2009)

Sitting here... watching the Lakers and Heat battle on the hardwood...  lights flicker...  loud crash (explosive-like) casues the house to rattle.  Hmmm...  Last time that happened two years ago there was a vehicle rollover right outside my house.  Put on my jacket and went outside to check it out.  SUV into a powe pole at such a high rate of speed that the pole he collided into was splintered into too many pieces to count.  Power lines all over the road on a really bad section of road with a bad blind uncontrolled intersection where people go way to fast (duh).  No injures, but plenty of ETOH.  Off duty Highway Patroller on scene.  We shut down the road with our own vehicles and isolated the section of road the lines were acrosss until the FF's I called for arrived 10 minutes latter...  Of course, the 18 y/o FFs were in such a rush they completely ignored the Highway Patroller and myself, and almost ran right into the lines.  "Wanna stop and think about scene safety?  Whatever... See Ya!"  Back, sitting here, watching the Lakers and Heat battle on the hardwood.


----------



## foxfire (Dec 5, 2009)

Nothing like a house heated by a wood stove. I love the country life.^_^


----------



## bunkie (Dec 5, 2009)

foxfire said:


> Nothing like a house heated by a wood stove. I love the country life.^_^



One of the things that makes me homesick for my grandparents place in PA. The grandma in the house on the other hand... not so much.


----------



## foxfire (Dec 5, 2009)

bunkie said:


> One of the things that makes me homesick for my grandparents place in PA. The grandma in the house on the other hand... not so much.


yeah, I can understand the grandma thing. I can only handle mine in small doses. Otherwise I OD, and go crazy.


----------



## Michael Sykes (Dec 5, 2009)

zmedic said:


> It's a fantastic phrase is what it is, feel free to use it.



I don't care to use it; I just wonder what your beef is with this thread, when it specifically states it's 100% directionless. If you don't like it, don't read it.


----------



## Michael Sykes (Dec 5, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Sitting here... watching the Lakers and Heat battle on the hardwood...  lights flicker...  loud crash (explosive-like) casues the house to rattle.  Hmmm...  Last time that happened two years ago there was a vehicle rollover right outside my house.  Put on my jacket and went outside to check it out.  SUV into a powe pole at such a high rate of speed that the pole he collided into was splintered into too many pieces to count.  Power lines all over the road on a really bad section of road with a bad blind uncontrolled intersection where people go way to fast (duh).  No injures, but plenty of ETOH.  Off duty Highway Patroller on scene.  We shut down the road with our own vehicles and isolated the section of road the lines were acrosss until the FF's I called for arrived 10 minutes latter...  Of course, the 18 y/o FFs were in such a rush they completely ignored the Highway Patroller and myself, and almost ran right into the lines.  "Wanna stop and think about scene safety?  Whatever... See Ya!"  Back, sitting here, watching the Lakers and Heat battle on the hardwood.



Yep, I've seen more than one wonder why we stopped them from spraying water on a burning transformer. Sometimes, ya just gotta pull yer head outta yer @ss, that's why!


----------



## bunkie (Dec 5, 2009)

foxfire said:


> yeah, I can understand the grandma thing. I can only handle mine in small doses. Otherwise I OD, and go crazy.



Right? We can't be in the same room for longer then a few hours. And she wants me to pack my kids across the country and visit her for three weeks? I think I'd rather stare the devil down then spend that much time at grannys. I shudder to think..


----------



## foxfire (Dec 6, 2009)

bunkie said:


> Right? We can't be in the same room for longer then a few hours. And she wants me to pack my kids across the country and visit her for three weeks? I think I'd rather stare the devil down then spend that much time at grannys. I shudder to think..



sounds like a lovely vacation to me. :wacko:


----------



## bunkie (Dec 6, 2009)

I just bought a big tv and I'm not sure I'll be able to see it when I get it set up. :lol:


----------



## Sasha (Dec 6, 2009)

I have noticed all really bad nursing homes have "Care" in their name, somewhere.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I have noticed all really bad nursing homes have "Care" in their name, somewhere.



Funny you say that. My MIL was a CNA for assisted living/nursing homes and she says the same thing.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 6, 2009)

Bummer...



> The National Weather Service has issued a Winter Storm Warning for the Motherlode beginning today at 3 PM and continuing until midnight on Monday.
> 
> A Winter Weather Advisory for snow is currently in effect until 3 PM today. Two to five inches of snow is possible by the end of the day around 2200 feet.
> 
> ...


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 6, 2009)

Yea... I'm hating the weather right now too. It's not forcasted to break 60s all this week. I might have to pull out my ski jacket.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I have noticed all really bad nursing homes have "Care" in their name, somewhere.



Are you reffering to a specific nursing home? If so, i think ?i know which one you are reffering too. does it start with a W?


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 6, 2009)

Weather's not bad here. And of course I have so much work that I can't go enjoy any of it. 



Michael Sykes said:


> Yep, I've seen more than one wonder why we stopped them from spraying water on a burning transformer. Sometimes, ya just gotta pull yer head outta yer @ss, that's why!



Yeah, I saw a crew awhile ago ask the same thing when the power company representative flipped out at them. A little scary. 

And I think zmedic was being sarcastic all along, btw...


----------



## bunkie (Dec 6, 2009)

I dont think I like my new tv. :glare:


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 6, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I dont think I like my new tv. :glare:



:sad:


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 6, 2009)

last 2 finals tomorrow!


----------



## CollegeBoy (Dec 6, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Yea... I'm hating the weather right now too. It's not forcasted to break 60s all this week. I might have to pull out my ski jacket.



50s-60s??? Ski Jacket??? Come on thats T-shirt weather, hasn't broken freezing here in almost a week.


----------



## R.O.P. (Dec 6, 2009)

foxfire said:


> Nothing like a house heated by a wood stove. I love the country life.^_^


Yeah I hear ya.  I sure miss my old country life.
Living in suburbia is fine and all, convienient, easy, etc...  But it's not the same.


----------



## foxfire (Dec 6, 2009)

R.O.P. said:


> Yeah I hear ya.  I sure miss my old country life.
> Living in suburbia is fine and all, convienient, easy, etc...  But it's not the same.


yeah, not enough elbow room and way too noisy.



JPINFV said:


> Yea... I'm hating the weather right now too. It's not forcasted to break 60s all this week. I might have to pull out my ski jacket.


 seriously!? come on,that is warm spring weather. That is flip flop weather.


----------



## KempoEMT (Dec 7, 2009)

I PASSED MY written final!!! not just the skills next week!  I am so excited happy relieved!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 7, 2009)

Busy work sucks.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 7, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> :sad:



I can't watch it during the daytime. My living room gets tons of light even with the blinds drawn. Not a big deal for me but the kids are having a tizzy. "MOM WE CAN'T SEE THE TV!!". And Im not too thrilled with the picture quality. I keep playing with the settings trying to fix it but no cookie. I think I'm going to take it back. :glare:


----------



## bunkie (Dec 7, 2009)

KempoEMT said:


> I PASSED MY written final!!! not just the skills next week!  I am so excited happy relieved!!!



Congrats!! Our instructor made our tests super difficult with his oh so lovely trick questions. I remember how relieved I was when I found out I passed the final written. Have fun on your final skills! Then you only have state and/or/maybe nationals after that. :wacko:


----------



## CollegeBoy (Dec 7, 2009)

I hate end of term- so hectic. No time for games, no time for girls, and I shouldn't be reading this thread right now. All of lifes pleasures ruined by school.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 7, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I can't watch it during the daytime. My living room gets tons of light even with the blinds drawn. Not a big deal for me but the kids are having a tizzy. "MOM WE CAN'T SEE THE TV!!". And Im not too thrilled with the picture quality. I keep playing with the settings trying to fix it but no cookie. I think I'm going to take it back. :glare:



haha. my dad occasionally has towels draped over the curtain rods and curtains so that there is no glare so he can play call of duty...h34r:


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 7, 2009)

h34r:

what emotion is this face supposed to convey? To me it seems to be a sneaky untrustworthy sorta face


----------



## zmedic (Dec 7, 2009)

It's a ninja. If you can see ninjas, they can see you. And if you can't see a ninja, you may only be seconds away from death.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 7, 2009)

zmedic said:


> It's a ninja. If you can see ninjas, they can see you. And if you can't see a ninja, you may only be seconds away from death.



well that clears everything up


----------



## Medic744 (Dec 8, 2009)

Rough Sat at work.  Pounding migraine all day and then 4 calls after midnight.  If it hadnt been for the entertainment value of the GSW and the Psych my night would have been shot.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 8, 2009)

I want calls :[


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 8, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I want calls :[



Too quiet?


----------



## medicdan (Dec 8, 2009)

I've hit 1000 posts!


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 8, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> I've hit 1000 posts!



I've hit 2,639!





Sasha said:


> I want calls :[





Can't wait for my internship to start.  So far away!


----------



## R.O.P. (Dec 8, 2009)

zmedic said:


> you may only be seconds away from death.



AAAH!  I felt an icy chill...


----------



## CollegeBoy (Dec 8, 2009)

Roads are begging to ice over. That means I'll probably pull an all nighter with idiots who havent driven on ice in 9 months.


----------



## Medic744 (Dec 8, 2009)

Have an interview tomorrow for ER tech.  Hope it goes well.  On the phone they made it sound like I already have the job just have to go and talk to the lady who coordinates that one and another ER.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 8, 2009)

10 inches of snow since early monday morning at my home.  3 feet of snow at 6000 over night.  Snowed all the way down to about 1000 feet; which means that 95% of the county was covered in snow.  Made for an interesting day.  Power lines down all over the place, vehcile accidents all over the place, electical and fireplace started structure fires, Ambulance response times in the 60-90 minute range, air ambulances grounded, most Fire Engines unable to make it to structure fires and other call...  Today the temperatures peaked at 30F at my home.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 8, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> 10 inches of snow since early monday morning at my home.  3 feet of snow at 6000 over night.  Snowed all the way down to about 1000 feet; which means that 95% of the county was covered in snow.  Made for an interesting day.  Power lines down all over the place, vehicle accidents all over the place, electical and fireplace started structure fires, Ambulance response times in the 60-90 minute range, air ambulances grounded, most Fire Engines unable to make it to structure fires and other call...  Today the temperatures peaked at 30F at my home.



*I HATE SNOW!!!*


----------



## RescueYou (Dec 8, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> *I HATE SNOW!!!*



WHOA....Yeah...here, were doing good for 7in of snow at once per year. We have an average of about 5in. Might be miniscule to yall, but it is a helluva lot of trouble here. We aren't used to it. Right now, the snow storm that hit the west is due to strike here this weekend...oh joy. Right when I go on call lol.


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 8, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> *I HATE SNOW!!!*​



So... why are you living in the Sierras again?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello from Washington DC! I is having a great time here. Used to live here years ago and it is pretty cool to be able to vist again. And DC EMS has run more calls past my hotel room tonight then my service runs in a month!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Oh yes, almost forgot. I AM FINALLY AN EMT-I!!!!!!! Just heard from my instructor recently.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 8, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> *I HATE SNOW!!!*​



I love snow...

...when it stays up in the mountains where it belongs. The mountains are purdy today.


----------



## zmedic (Dec 8, 2009)

I want some of that snow out here. No fair.


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 8, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hello from Washington DC! I is having a great time here. Used to live here years ago and it is pretty cool to be able to vist again. And DC EMS has run more calls past my hotel room tonight then my service runs in a month!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Oh yes, almost forgot. I AM FINALLY AN EMT-I!!!!!!! Just heard from my instructor recently.



I love DC. Kinda hoping I wind up getting to live there again someday.  

CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 9, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> So... why are you living in the Sierras again?



That is like saying...

"You hate coconuts... so why are you living in Hawaii?" or
"You hate rats... so why are you living in New York?" or
"You hate toxic waste... so why are you living in New Jersey?"  okay... bad example...  ^_^

There is more to the sierras than just snow and snow is found elsewhere in the world.  On the other hand, it isn't that I hate the snow on the ground (heck I am built for snow and can be found walking around in flip flops and a tank top on the snow), but I hate when it snows, when wind accompanies snow, or the mass stupidity that comes with snow; and by that I mean all the morons that are out and about in the snow causing problems, particularly the dumb-azz Flat-Flander tourists...  :glare:


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 9, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> That is like saying...
> 
> "You hate coconuts... so why are you living in Hawaii?" or
> "You hate rats... so why are you living in New York?" or
> ...


 i thought you lived for people doing dumb things Mo. especially if whatever bad decision they make, results in them getting lost


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 9, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> That is like saying...
> 
> "You hate coconuts... so why are you living in Hawaii?" or
> "You hate rats... so why are you living in New York?" or
> "You hate toxic waste... so why are you living in New Jersey?"  okay... bad example...  ^_^





I hate people, yet I like living in the city.


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 9, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> There is more to the sierras than just snow and snow is found elsewhere in the world.  On the other hand, it isn't that I hate the snow on the ground (heck I am built for snow and can be found walking around in flip flops and a tank top on the snow), but I hate when it snows, when wind accompanies snow, or the mass stupidity that comes with snow; and by that I mean all the morons that are out and about in the snow causing problems, particularly the dumb-azz Flat-Flander tourists...  :glare:



Doesn't help. I still don't get you people up there who talk about how much you hate snow. In fact, I don't get anyone who hates real snow.  

Can't argue with hating the tourists, though. Even when I'm a tourist, I hate tourists.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 9, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> i thought you lived for people doing dumb things Mo. especially if whatever bad decision they make, results in them getting lost



Love stupid people when their stupidity lets me have fun... hate stupid people when their stupidity makes my life harder.  

i.e. Snowmobilers nose dive into creek at 6000 feet in the middle of a Christmas Eve Snowstorm (actually happened) and spend the night freezing in the creek, unable to get the snowmobiles out or even climb out of the snow bogged ravine:  FUN!!!  (For me, not them)  Morons driving at 55mph on black ice when the restictions are R2 (snowtires and 4WD required) and the speed limit is 25becasue they have an H2 and think that a big azz 4WD piece of crap compensates for a brain, only to cause a pile up on only road leading to the high country and bringing the entire county's traffic to the ski resorts to a hault for hours (again happens... A LOT): NOT FUN.  

Worse than that of course is just the everyday general stupdity.  You can not walk your dog and children down the middle of a 55mph highway just beacuse you are on vacation.  You can not stop in the middle of the highway to put on chains on a blind corner.  You can not sled on my property just because I have snow and pine trees here.  You can not stop in the middle of the road so that you can try to have a photo op with the migrating dear.  You can not park on the highway to play with your kids in the snow.  You can not actually sled on the highway just because it has a sloop.  You can not drive 5 miles an hour with chains on when the road is dry and you have a line of 100 cars behind you.  You can not drive 65 mph on a road that is in summer only 55mph and is currently completely iced over.  You can not yell at me for barely missing running over your child when she is building a snowman in the middle of a 55mph road.  :glare:



Seaglass said:


> Doesn't help. I still don't get you people up there who talk about how much you hate snow. In fact, I don't get anyone who hates real snow.
> 
> Can't argue with hating the tourists, though. Even when I'm a tourist, I hate tourists.



Again... it isn't so much the snow that I hate...  I hate the issues that winter (and snow) bring...  like driving for hours in it on the same roads occupied by even "I'm an American and it is my right to drive like an idiot" moron... or dealing with power lines down and no electricity for days... or shoveling the driveway... or dealing with any of the above issues that are all about the friggin Flat-Landers whom natural selection should have picked off before they could reproduce, except for the fact that our society encourages the survival of the week...  -_-


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 9, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> You can not walk your dog and children down the middle of a 55mph highway just beacuse you are on vacation; I will not slow down!  You can not stop in the middle of the highway to put on chains on a blind corner.  You can not sled on my property just because I have snow and pine trees here.  You can not stop in the middle of the road so that you can try to have a photo op with the migrating dear.  You can not park on the highway to play with your kids in the snow.  You can not actually sled on the highway just because it has a sloop.  You can not drive 5 miles an hour with chains on when the road is dry and you have a line of 100 cars behind you.  You can not drive 65 mph on a road that is in summer only 55mph and is currently completely iced over.  You can not yell at me for barely miss running over your child when she is building a snowman in the middle of a 55mph road.  :glare:



But... but... I'm special and this is *my* magical winter wonderland! 

Why, you ask? Because I'm from the rest of California so I've never ever seen snow before! And your dinky little town depends on my tourist revenue, so you should all like me! And I have children, and telling them no means they'll grow up with depression! 

Yeah, I don't envy you those types.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 9, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> But... but... I'm special and this is *my* magical winter wonderland!
> 
> Why, you ask? Because I'm from the rest of California so I've never ever seen snow before! And your dinky little town depends on my tourist revenue, so you should all like me! And I have children, and telling them no means they'll grow up with depression!
> 
> Yeah, I don't envy you those types.



Quote:  "But this the first time we see white dirt, ese!"

What really sucks is that I can not avoid this since my winter gig invloves a lot of time deal with these strange situations and stupid mentalities.  Unfortunately I have to wear two hats at work:  Manager and EMT.  As an EMT dealing with these morons is fine... they are patients and get treated as such; getting the best care you can above 6000 feet with ALS 60-90 minutes away.  As a Manager Ii have to deal with every issue involving these morons.  While I try to be nice (initially), I also have the title of "zero tolerance for stupid" manager and hold the record for most customers kicked out of the park every year.  I just can not stand stupid, and stupid is what winter and snow brings to my county... at least in summer, the flat landers are kind enough to drown themselves on the lakes, away from me...


----------



## wyoskibum (Dec 9, 2009)

Gotta love the East Coast......

We get a lousy 4" of snow last night and they close all of the schools, people are spinning out and sliding off the roads.  Crazy......

When I was in Wyoming, I think we had to get a least 2 feet of snow before they would close the schools. ;-D


----------



## flhtci01 (Dec 9, 2009)

A foot of Sierra cement to shovel and I am in the Midwest. :sad:


----------



## Sasha (Dec 9, 2009)

I think I aspirated my muffin.


----------



## Medic744 (Dec 10, 2009)

If it is going to be cold here we should at least get some snow.  That would be worth it.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 10, 2009)

Still cold here and there are a lot of dumb azz drivers that should not be allowed to walk on snow and ice, much less drive.  I swear, I almost got plowed into today by a dozen cars with drivers that had issues staying on their side of the road and obeying stop signs.  I wish to God I didn't have to leave the house and deal with the fools...  However, have to recert and what not before December 31, so I had no choice...

See the insanity from today...


----------



## R.O.P. (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey ResQ, speaking of snow in the Sierras- My mother-in-law lives SE of Placerville, at about 3500' elevation.  The times I've been there, it seems like the locals are either drunk alcoholics or recovering alcoholics (what is it with that elevation?).  She said yesterday that they've been snowed in for 3 days now, and that the mail is coming via "pony express".
  Do you know anything about that?  Is that for real, or is it just another drunkard on a horse out collecting mail?
  Still, snow sounds nice.  Nothing but rocks around here. :lol:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 10, 2009)

R.O.P. said:


> Hey ResQ, speaking of snow in the Sierras- My mother-in-law lives SE of Placerville, at about 3500' elevation.  The times I've been there, it seems like the locals are either drunk alcoholics or recovering alcoholics (what is it with that elevation?).  She said yesterday that they've been snowed in for 3 days now, and that the mail is coming via "pony express".
> Do you know anything about that?  Is that for real, or is it just another drunkard on a horse out collecting mail?
> Still, snow sounds nice.  Nothing but rocks around here. :lol:



Placerville, huh?  A few hours north of me, but same basic geography, only they do tend to get about 10-20% more snow than we do at the same elevations.  Down here the alcoholism knows no elevation... we, uh, I mean, they live everywhere...  

I know nothing of your "pony express".  Why not use horse when the roads are crap?  Or a snowmo?  Down here the mail didn't even run on Monday or Tuesday.  Odd, considering their slogan "Neither rain, nor snow, nor sleet, nor hail shall keep the postmen from their appointed rounds".  BS, if you ask me.  All I know is that FedEx was delivering... ^_^


----------



## R.O.P. (Dec 10, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> All I know is that FedEx was delivering... ^_^



Were they on horseback?  Drunk?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 10, 2009)

R.O.P. said:


> Were they on horseback?  Drunk?



No... they have these really cool horseless carriages...  I believe that ehy call them automobiles; although I doubt the concept will catch on... probably just another fad like those cell phones that are finding their way to the waste bin.  ^_^

Drunk?  Nope... they keep those contraptions on the cobble stone roads... but they did scare my mules and chickens...


----------



## R.O.P. (Dec 10, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I believe that ehy call them automobiles;
> 
> Cool!  They use trucks down here.


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 11, 2009)

Freezing rain sucks. 

That is all...


----------



## CollegeBoy (Dec 12, 2009)

How could I be so stupid. I had planned on catching up on my sleep deprevation last night, going to bed at midnight and setting my alarm at 11. However, due to my ever increasing fatigue <_<, I forgot to make my sacrafice to the almight god Motorola :unsure:. This made his circuitboards very angery :angry:. So in that anger he decided the punishment that best fit me was for me to accumulate less than four hours in that 11 hour period. Now its past 11, and I can't go to sleep because I have to be in town at noon.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 12, 2009)

My computer crashed and was in the shop for 3 days. I wanted to die.


----------



## foxfire (Dec 13, 2009)

My body feels like it was hit by a truck!! forgot about the beating you take when you go sledding with younger kids. man, how do they do it and still keep going?
But that was one wicked hill.B)


----------



## bunkie (Dec 13, 2009)

foxfire said:


> My body feels like it was hit by a truck!! forgot about the beating you take when you go sledding with younger kids. man, how do they do it and still keep going?
> But that was one wicked hill.B)



sledding is the most horrible thing i do yearly for the love of my kids.


----------



## rescue99 (Dec 13, 2009)

bunkie said:


> sledding is the most horrible thing i do yearly for the love of my kids.



Backboards make great sleds!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 14, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> Backboards make great sleds!



but backboards make horrible surfboards..(not that i ever tried it)


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 14, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> Backboards make great sleds!



Backboards make great imobilization devices for old people that try to go sledding... trust me... I know...


----------



## Piper76 (Dec 14, 2009)

I like tacos.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 14, 2009)

foxfire said:


> My body feels like it was hit by a truck!! forgot about the beating you take when you go sledding with younger kids. man, how do they do it and still keep going?
> But that was one wicked hill.B)


 
The Inverse Proportion Rule of Sledding:

Between the ages of 5 and 10, the sledding hills are mountains, and the pains waiting at the bottom are mere trifles.

At age ten, you slam into the fence, jump up shouting "I'm fine!" then trudge back up to the top, sled in tow. By the time you reach the top, the ache is forgotten and you are ready to challenge the hill once again.

By the age of 20, the mountains shrink, becoming less of a challenge, and the pain from hitting the fence impedes your next trip downhill.

At 30, you slam into the fence, get up slowly saying "That is going to hurt for a month!" and decide to call it a day.

By 40 only a machismo dare will get you onto a sled and you have a bottle of Ibuprofen in the car.

Around 50, all you do is yell at the 5 and 10 year olds, telling them they are going to get hurt doing that. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I've been told it is true. I wouldn't know yet since I am only at step 3. But is has been true so far.


----------



## allvitals09 (Dec 14, 2009)

I hate the snow, but love where i live the other 75% of the year.  Except for the weeks where we see all four seasons and the awkward fifth season that no one except for those in New England know of.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Dec 14, 2009)

Snow isnt so bad just wish it didnt have to get so blasted cold in order to get the snow.

Other day we had a fire call. I come out of the building to take a short rest before going back in. I take my gloves off. Ten or fifteen minutes later I go to put them back on: yep, frozen. I had to use the pump operator's gloves when I went back in.

No, snow isn't bad, i love it. Its the cold weather I hate.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a job interview tomorrow and I'm super nervous.


----------



## firetender (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm just letting ONE MORE publisher review my book, then...


----------



## bunkie (Dec 14, 2009)

I just read this on the web and laughed my arse off. 



> _I'll bet the worst part of getting a lung transplant is that the first few loogies you cough up... are not your own_






firetender said:


> I'm just letting ONE MORE publisher review my book, then...



Hello fellow writer. I wish you the best!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 14, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I'll bet the worst part of getting a lung transplant is that the first few loogies you cough up... are not your own



Gee, thanks. I was drinking coke when I read this and now know how much carbonation hurts when it comes shooting out your nose.


----------



## wyoskibum (Dec 14, 2009)

*Good Luck*



bunkie said:


> I have a job interview tomorrow and I'm super nervous.



It's okay to be nervous.  Just be yourself and be willing to admit that you don't know an answer to a question, but your willing to find out.


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 15, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I have a job interview tomorrow and I'm super nervous.



Good luck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Medic744 (Dec 15, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I have a job interview tomorrow and I'm super nervous.



Good Luck!  Got the call today that I got the job I interviewed last week, yippee!


----------



## foxfire (Dec 15, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> The Inverse Proportion Rule of Sledding:
> 
> Between the ages of 5 and 10, the sledding hills are mountains, and the pains waiting at the bottom are mere trifles.
> 
> ...



ROFL!!!!! that is great. I am going to have to hang  that on office cork board.


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 15, 2009)

Medic744 said:


> Good Luck!  Got the call today that I got the job I interviewed last week, yippee!



Congrats!!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 15, 2009)

Now get this:  My EMT expires at the end of 2009, as do 20-25% of the certs in the county.  In order to recert I have to jump through all the hoops (again and again and again) and submit my mount of paperwork, skills sign off, copies of other certs, and CEs to the County EMS Coordinator, who has been on vacation for 5 weeks!  Therefore, the earliest I can submit the paperwork in next Monday; which means that technically, I might not be an EMT for several days to start off the new year... until the new card come in the mail...

Does that mean I get a 5 day ban from EMTLIFE?  ^_^


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 15, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Now get this:  My EMT expires at the end of 2009, as do 20-25% of the certs in the county.  In order to recert I have to jump through all the hoops (again and again and again) and submit my mount of paperwork, skills sign off, copies of other certs, and CEs to the County EMS Coordinator, who has been on vacation for 5 weeks!  Therefore, the earliest I can submit the paperwork in next Monday; which means that technically, I might not be an EMT for several days to start off the new year... until the new card come in the mail...


Your county is doing it wrong. When I recerted in 2007 in OC I walked in, filled out an application listing my CEs, refresher, CPR, and skills checkoff, and walked out with a new card.


> Does that mean I get a 5 day ban from EMTLIFE?  ^_^



I'm sure that could be arranged.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 15, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Your county is doing it wrong. When I recerted in 2007 in OC I walked in, filled out an application listing my CEs, refresher, CPR, and skills checkoff, and walked out with a new card.



Wait, let me translate that statement:  "Mountian, my county EMSA is better than your county EMSA... which both exist in California... so in fact what I am doing is comparing dog crap to horse crap..."    Seriously, how many stories do you know relating how well EMS is administrated in CA?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 15, 2009)

Well... I'll be honest in saying that the situation in OC has improved since Stratton took over as the medical director. They are actual protocols now for basics, an actual published scope of practice (and the reintroduction of oral glucose at the basic level), and now everyone is forced to take a local accreditation course so everyone actually knows the policies put in place by the county. Of course there are still tons of stupidity involved (for example, apparently I worked past my scope of practice on every CCT I worked on since I applied a pulse ox probe. Also, the fact that the average EMT (B or P) is still considered so stupid that they need a step by step protocol for said application speaks volumes), there's just less stupidity than from two years ago.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 16, 2009)

wyoskibum said:


> It's okay to be nervous.  Just be yourself and be willing to admit that you don't know an answer to a question, but your willing to find out.



Good advice and thank you for the support. 



Seaglass said:


> Good luck! Let us know how it goes.



Thanks doll ^_^



katgrl2003 said:


> Gee, thanks. I was drinking coke when I read this and now know how much carbonation hurts when it comes shooting out your nose.



My most sincere apologies. I do know what that feels like. Last time I did it though was 8th grade in front of a boy I had a crush on. 



Medic744 said:


> Good Luck!  Got the call today that I got the job I interviewed last week, yippee!



Thanks! Congrats to you!!!


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 16, 2009)

I really need to find a better sort of makeup... crazy shifts, skin conditions, and cheap coverup just don't mix. :sad:


----------



## bunkie (Dec 16, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> I really need to find a better sort of makeup... crazy shifts, skin conditions, and cheap coverup just don't mix. :sad:



Running off to pm you!


----------



## CollegeBoy (Dec 16, 2009)

Hold me back, I'm bout to go berserk on a couple idiots.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 16, 2009)

I only hold back when I know the circumstances. Whats wrong Rural? 



I just made a gingerbread house with my kids. It was horrible. I am kicking myself in the butt for making this a new family tradition. Those little suckers are hard work! I dont expect it to hold up until christmas.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 16, 2009)

foxfire said:


> But that was one wicked hill.B)


 
The one I used to sled and toboggan on growing up in Cleveland was named after the first kid that died there. We didn't tell the folks about that little bit of history for a long, long time...

http://www.lkwdpl.org/lore/lore09a.htm


----------



## CollegeBoy (Dec 16, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I only hold back when I know the circumstances. Whats wrong Rural?



I'm about to berserk on a few people. Couple teachers, one of whom had the balls (although shes a woman, it wouldnt surprise me if she did) to write the word bologna on the front of the research paper that I spent two whole weekends working on. (Whats really funny about that is she happened to spell it wrong) Where as the girl who turned in a 3 page paper (including cover sheet and sources) for a minimum 10 page paper got a higher grade than I did. To give you a background on this teacher, I had a friend who turned in a paper to her, it was given a 61%, 1% above an F. So what did he do? He sent it to Purdue and asked a Journalism Proffessor to look over it, she gave it a 89%. What really kills me is she rambled on about how if I use a source, and I have to use (sic) even once, I should not use that source, because if it has a mistake in it, then it is likely not accurate. Doesnt matter if I quoted 2 other sources that agreed with what that author said.

Then it doesnt help that one of my good friends decided to chew me out earlier in the day. She said that I don't deserve the grades that I get because:

"Everyone in this class went home last night and studied their *** off for the final today. Heck, I only slept 4 hours last night because I stayed up so late studying for this one final. Then you walk into this class joking that you don't need last minute study time, you want to get this over with. I know you did not study at all last night, I doubt your book has even been out of your locker in the past week. Then you are the only person in the class to get an A on the final let alone ace the damn thing. You know what, you can just go :censored: yourself you :censored:ing :censored:hole."

Realize that I have never known her to cuss, she considers it dirty and childish. She wont even say fudge, but, poop, ect in the context.

So not only am I ready to freak on a few people, I had a :censored:ty day in general.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 16, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> "Everyone in this class went home last night and studied their *** off for the final today. Heck, I only slept 4 hours last night because I stayed up so late studying for this one final. Then you walk into this class joking that you don't need last minute study time, you want to get this over with. I know you did not study at all last night, I doubt your book has even been out of your locker in the past week. Then you are the only person in the class to get an A on the final let alone ace the damn thing. You know what, you can just go :censored: yourself you :censored:ing :censored:hole."



She's gotta be fun to sit next to before an exam. Of course I'm known for humming the Final Jeopardy song before an exam starts and answering "Thursday afternoon" when asked if I'm ready for an exam Thursday morning.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, thats a little harsh, even if that were the case. Maybe she's just stressed and feeling the heat. Try not to take it personal. Mums the word on this one, IMO.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Dec 17, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> She's gotta be fun to sit next to before an exam. Of course I'm known for humming the Final Jeopardy song before an exam starts and answering "Thursday afternoon" when asked if I'm ready for an exam Thursday morning.



See, this guy knows how to handle an exam. Sarcasm and humor; thats all it takes to boost confidence in exams. I will not touch the book in the last hour before the exam. If by some chance I were to find something that in no way will be on the test, but I don't know it; it'll freak me out. I find it's better to just sit there with a little Tom Clancy and keep your mind off it.


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's the thing with tests - you either know your stuff or you don't.  If you have to spend the night before a final cramming, then you don't belong in an ambulance.  That's short term retention and sure as heck won't help a damn when the patient is in front of you.

As far as the grading on the final - as long as it doesn't threaten your continuation in the program - who gives a crap?  The guy who finishes at the bottom of the program is still a medic/emt/doctor whatever.

The people who resent that you didn't spend the night cramming are immature little children.  Let's hope they grow up before they have to make real decisions about real people.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 17, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> See, this guy knows how to handle an exam. Sarcasm and humor; thats all it takes to boost confidence in exams. I will not touch the book in the last hour before the exam. If by some chance I were to find something that in no way will be on the test, but I don't know it; it'll freak me out. I find it's better to just sit there with a little Tom Clancy and keep your mind off it.


 
My rule is 24 hours prior. I have found that if you don't know it by then, it is no use cramming in the final 24. That way you have a fresh brain on test day. Then right before the test, run over a few things you know that you have down for sure. Gets your brain going in first gear. Don't go over stuff you aren't 100% sure on though, you will feak out. Trust me......:blush:


----------



## Medic744 (Dec 17, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> Here's the thing with tests - you either know your stuff or you don't.  If you have to spend the night before a final cramming, then you don't belong in an ambulance.  That's short term retention and sure as heck won't help a damn when the patient is in front of you.
> 
> As far as the grading on the final - as long as it doesn't threaten your continuation in the program - who gives a crap?  The guy who finishes at the bottom of the program is still a medic/emt/doctor whatever.
> 
> The people who resent that you didn't spend the night cramming are immature little children.  Let's hope they grow up before they have to make real decisions about real people.



I was that person that never studied in Basic or Intermediate, in fact my basic instuctor literally had chest pain when he graded my final because I finished 2nd in the class and never cracked my book.  In Paramedic I was one of 2 people taking the whole course so the guy was my competion to do better.  I never gloated that I didnt have to study its just one of those things that came naturally and I would review the material but never crammed because you either know it or you dont and if you dont a few hours before the test of cramming isnt going to help.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Dec 17, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> Here's the thing with tests - you either know your stuff or you don't.  If you have to spend the night before a final cramming, then you don't belong in an ambulance.  That's short term retention and sure as heck won't help a damn when the patient is in front of you.
> 
> As far as the grading on the final - as long as it doesn't threaten your continuation in the program - who gives a crap?  The guy who finishes at the bottom of the program is still a medic/emt/doctor whatever.
> 
> The people who resent that you didn't spend the night cramming are immature little children.  Let's hope they grow up before they have to make real decisions about real people.



This was actully advanced biology, not a EMT course. Should've made that more clear. But yeah, nothing pisses me of more than when teachers tell you exactly what will be on the final. I think finals should be to determine what you have learned, not what you have crammed.

Then even more agrivating, teachers who just teach you, for example, how to solve the calculus problems, no theory or anything. Yeah, if they teach me how to solve it I'll be able to do it for the next test, but unless I learn the theory behind how and why, then I probably won't be able to do it when finals come around, let alone add onto it in the next level.

A better example: I'm one of those weidos who learned photosynthesis with a molecular building kit, adding and subracting molecules. Not by memorizing names and the such.


----------



## foxfire (Dec 17, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> Here's the thing with tests - you either know your stuff or you don't.  If you have to spend the night before a final cramming, then you don't belong in an ambulance.  That's short term retention and sure as heck won't help a damn when the patient is in front of you.
> 
> As far as the grading on the final - as long as it doesn't threaten your continuation in the program - who gives a crap?  The guy who finishes at the bottom of the program is still a medic/emt/doctor whatever.
> 
> The people who resent that you didn't spend the night cramming are immature little children.  Let's hope they grow up before they have to make real decisions about real people.



that is so true. especialy about the resentment of others not cramming.
Other than I always want to get the highest score I can get for my own satisfaction.


----------



## Medic744 (Dec 17, 2009)

Today is one of those days.  Eff my life :sad:


----------



## bunkie (Dec 17, 2009)

Medic744 said:


> Today is one of those days.  Eff my life :sad:



Beer? I have sam adams cherry wheat and I do believe I have some shock top around here. I make you an offering.


----------



## R.O.P. (Dec 18, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> As far as the grading on the final - as long as it doesn't threaten your continuation in the program - who gives a crap?  The guy who finishes at the bottom of the program is still a medic/emt/doctor whatever.



Just don't tell your patient!

EMT: "It's OK- I may have barely graduated my class, but I'm still an EMT!"
Pt: "Oh, great... are we at the hospital yet?"
EMT: "No, we still have time. Here, I'm going to start an IV and run some fluids into you.  It will only hurt for a second."
Pt: "Why do I need an IV?"
EMT: "Just in case..."
Pt: "OUCH!"


----------



## CollegeBoy (Dec 18, 2009)

bunkie said:


> Beer? I have sam adams cherry wheat and I do believe I have some shock top around here. I make you an offering.



I'll take you up on that offer as long as you promise not to card me


----------



## Sasha (Dec 19, 2009)

Can someone send me a new partner mine just tried to "wean" our pt off 15lpm nrb.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 19, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Can someone send me a new partner mine just tried to "wean" our pt off 15lpm nrb.



Would you like that patient through next day UPS or standard delivery?


----------



## CollegeBoy (Dec 19, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Would you like that patient through next day UPS or standard delivery?



I don't know about Sasha, but I would choose UPS yesterday delivery.


----------



## rescue99 (Dec 19, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Can someone send me a new partner mine just tried to "wean" our pt off 15lpm nrb.



Hard to do in the short time it takes to transport.


----------



## medichopeful (Dec 19, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Would you like that patient through next day UPS or standard delivery?



PARTNER, not PATIENT


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 19, 2009)

dee dee dee


----------



## Sasha (Dec 19, 2009)

*h*



rescue99 said:


> Hard to do in the short time it takes to transport.



His idea of "weaning" was to decrease the O2 til the pulse ox dropped. Then bump it up and try again. Wasn't sure if I was working with a monkey or a medic today.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 19, 2009)

Sasha said:


> working with a monkey or a medic today.



It's amazing how often there's a fine line between that distinction.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 19, 2009)

2 weeks, then 1 month, then 3 weeks, and then I can be your partner, Sasha!


Well... except for that whole Florida doesnt like NREMT-P thingy...


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 19, 2009)

...but in 4 years I can challenge the FL medic exam!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 19, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Can someone send me a new partner mine just tried to "wean" our pt off 15lpm nrb.


 
I can hardly wait until Vent sees this one...


----------



## reaper (Dec 20, 2009)

Come on, it takes at least 3 hours to wean a pt off the NRB. I know you are not spending that much time with your pt's?

You would do better to leave them on the NRB and just install the check valve, set to 136.5 hmong/kope.

Then you will be all set for the day!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 20, 2009)

how much does oxygen cost? what is the cost of a d tank full of oxygen?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 20, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> how much does oxygen cost? what is the cost of a d tank full of oxygen?



dunno... never needed to pay for 100% o2...  21% has always been fine my me... and it is free...


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 20, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> dunno... never needed to pay for 100% o2...  21% has always been fine my me... and it is free...



same. i read some where that home o2 therapy can cost as much as 300-500 a month. so was curious, exactly how much oxygen costs, but am unable to find any definitive answer online.


----------



## reaper (Dec 20, 2009)

If you are leasing a D tank, They run around $30 filled. May be less, depending on amount of tanks that are being leased.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 20, 2009)

Liking some warm Pop-Tarts and a cold glass of milk this morning...


----------



## CollegeBoy (Dec 21, 2009)

Yay I'm feeling better again.

Almost 2 weeks ago I sprained my knee when I slipped on ice at a fire scene. Didn't bother me until a couple days later when it started to tighten up. Started limping on it. Then my other knee got sore from over use. I finally got to the point that I nearly couldnt walk unless I was wearing an elastic brace on one knee or the other. Finally today they limbered up again. I am in such a great mood now.


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 21, 2009)

On a fire last night, had an idiot refuse to stop blocking the hydrant. Why? He was mad we didn't get there sooner. The logic, it astounds me.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Dec 21, 2009)

When the patient's husband meets you at the door and tells you, "after this you'll have seen it all", you know it's going to be a weird call.


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 22, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> When the patient's husband meets you at the door and tells you, "after this you'll have seen it all", you know it's going to be a weird call.



do tell


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 22, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> When the patient's husband meets you at the door and tells you, "after this you'll have seen it all", you know it's going to be a weird call.



ouch.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 22, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> When the patient's husband meets you at the door and tells you, "after this you'll have seen it all", you know it's going to be a weird call.



These kind of posts should get folks banned. You can't just go and say stuff like that and then leave the rest of us hanging! C'mon dude!!!!  ;-)


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 22, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> These kind of posts should get folks banned. You can't just go and say stuff like that and then leave the rest of us hanging! C'mon dude!!!!  ;-)



isn;t that behavior characteristic of a troll?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 22, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> isn;t that behavior characteristic of a troll?


 
Good point! Hmmmmm.....*sniff....sniff sniff*

Do I smell something? It smells very trollish.......I like it not. Very much do I like it not.^_^

We should all go freak out on his profile page.........just kidding of course


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 22, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> mm.....*sniff....sniff sniff*
> 
> Do I smell something?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GrmCRPrOgM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CollegeBoy (Dec 22, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> These kind of posts should get folks banned. You can't just go and say stuff like that and then leave the rest of us hanging! C'mon dude!!!!  ;-)



Oh but what would be the fun in telling you straight out


----------



## foxfire (Dec 25, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> These kind of posts should get folks banned. You can't just go and say stuff like that and then leave the rest of us hanging! C'mon dude!!!!  ;-)



yeah, c'mon, tell!
maybe the magic word will help.
"Please?"


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey, Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Mario1105 (Dec 26, 2009)

So how about that show trauma >_<

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Second (Dec 26, 2009)

sitting at the station at midnight with nothing to do, guess I'll go to sleep.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 27, 2009)

pupils dilate with hypoxia


----------



## HasTy (Dec 27, 2009)

I thought this thread was stickied....


----------



## CollegeBoy (Dec 28, 2009)

So freakin sick ergh


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 29, 2009)

*Don’t blame your missed IV on the patients veins.*

"This is an insidious habit. I don’t care what the patients veins look like. I don’t care if they are buried, if they roll of if they dance around like a hula girl. The patient didn’t miss the IV … you did. Don’t ever tell the patient, “You have brittle veins, deep veins, small veins, rolling veins.” (Whatever that means) or anything else to make it seem like the missed IV is the patients fault and not yours.

If you miss it, you miss it. Say sorry and move on. Those pitiful remarks about the patient being a hard stick will only make you look worse. Other popular versions of this bad habit are the medical history question asked right after the failed attempt, “Are you on blood thinners?” or looking aggravated at the drivers compartment as if to suggest that something in your partners driving cause your failure."


----------



## rescue99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> "This is an insidious habit. I don’t care what the patients veins look like. I don’t care if they are buried, if they roll of if they dance around like a hula girl. The patient didn’t miss the IV … you did. Don’t ever tell the patient, “You have brittle veins, deep veins, small veins, rolling veins.” (Whatever that means) or anything else to make it seem like the missed IV is the patients fault and not yours.
> 
> If you miss it, you miss it. Say sorry and move on. Those pitiful remarks about the patient being a hard stick will only make you look worse. Other popular versions of this bad habit are the medical history question asked right after the failed attempt, “Are you on blood thinners?” or looking aggravated at the drivers compartment as if to suggest that something in your partners driving cause your failure."



Are you in a bad mood with this? LOL. Lots of patients are hard sticks for any number of reasons and it isn't anyone's fault. In all my years out there I have never once heard a Medic or Spec blame a miss on the patient personally. Excpet for the occasional wiggle worm perhaps.


----------



## RescueYou (Dec 31, 2009)

Playin "Don't Know How to Act" (Flo Rida) and dancin around the room while checkin off supply expiration dates


----------



## Cory (Dec 31, 2009)

"So, with my last ounce of strength, I sucked out my gold fillings and swalloed them. Those paramedics have sticky fingers." -Mr. Burns


----------



## Seaglass (Jan 1, 2010)

I leave for a bit, and come back to more forum drama. Ugh. Back to lurking for awhile, I think. 



rescue99 said:


> Are you in a bad mood with this? LOL. Lots of patients are hard sticks for any number of reasons and it isn't anyone's fault. In all my years out there I have never once heard a Medic or Spec blame a miss on the patient personally. Excpet for the occasional wiggle worm perhaps.



I recently had a chronically ill patient who told us her last medic said she was a hard stick. My medic made it easily, and told her that her last medic was an idiot. Having run with him often, I found it hard to object, and very hard not to start laughing.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 2, 2010)

I am cold, sick, and tired and am killing time between going from job 1 to job 2.

Bah humbug.


----------



## AKidd (Jan 2, 2010)

I wish I could draw a paycheque for the care I provide my daughter - the smiles and giggles are super, but they won't fit in the ATM deposit envelope.


----------



## nomofica (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks to last night's 0130 MVC call, i'm now bundled up in a blanket at home shivering my buttocks off.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh its not that cold- temperature is at least above zero, barely, its 4 degrees here.

Plus, I haven't had a call since 2009. Actually I haven't even left the house since 2009


----------



## AKidd (Jan 2, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> Oh its not that cold- temperature is at least above zero, barely, its 4 degrees here.
> 
> Plus, I haven't had a call since 2009. Actually I haven't even left the house since 2009



Have you at least changed your socks since 2009?


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 2, 2010)

AKidd said:


> Have you at least changed your socks since 2009?



And my underwear too!!
No, I didnt forget to wash behind my ears.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 2, 2010)

Last year was my srevice's busiest year yet. (Since 1973 I think.) 1650+

And we already have had 10 or 11 runs this year. Not bad for a slow little rural service staffed by hometown volunteers.


----------



## AKidd (Jan 2, 2010)

I would dislike snow a whole lot less if it shoveled itself.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 2, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Last year was my srevice's busiest year yet. (Since 1973 I think.) 1650+
> 
> And we already have had 10 or 11 runs this year. Not bad for a slow little rural service staffed by hometown volunteers.



Damn. I was doing some year end paperwork after a call on the 31st. We finished with a grand total of 73 medical calls.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 2, 2010)

AKidd said:


> Have you at least changed your socks since 2009?


 
Yes I have, but I was at my friends house for two years........


----------



## Sasha (Jan 3, 2010)

I successfully cooked dinner without burning my apartment down. And it tastes good!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 4, 2010)

Neunundneunzig luft balons.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 4, 2010)

I hope that the two teens who robbed me of my bike gets run over when crossing the street.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 4, 2010)

'Tis why I own a car.  I can kill anyone who attempts to steal it.


No need to wish.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 4, 2010)

Yea... but pushing down on the gas doesn't burn as much calories as a 3 mile bike ride.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd never make it to class on time if I had to ride my bike 65 miles.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 4, 2010)

65 miles isn't bad. You can make it just in time to turn around and ride home!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 4, 2010)

I play paintball.  That's all the work I need.


And at 160lbs at 6'1", I don't need to burn any more calories.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 4, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I play paintball.  That's all the work I need.
> 
> 
> And at 160lbs at 6'1", I don't need to burn any more calories.



Sounds like he's about my build; I weigh 195 and I wish I was closer to his weight, just not that light.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 4, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Yea... but pushing down on the gas doesn't burn as much calories as a 3 mile bike ride.



Burning calories is overrated. Soon everyone will be round and squishy, so just sit back, accept it, and eat some cake.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 4, 2010)

Speaking of cake. I have a frozen swiss roll. You can be jealous now.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 4, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Burning calories is overrated. *Soon everyone will be round and squishy*, so just sit back, accept it, and eat some cake.





Sasha said:


> Speaking of cake. *I have a frozen swiss roll*. You can be jealous now.



Enough said


----------



## Sasha (Jan 4, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> Enough said



I embrace the squishy.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 4, 2010)

Generaly not a good thing........


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone round here from Northern Kentucky or Western Ohio, I have a question for the both of you. Thanks.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jan 4, 2010)

> Back to school. Back to school, to prove to Dad that I'm not a fool. I got my lunch packed up, my boots tied tight, I hope I don't get in a fight. Ohhhh, back to school. Back to school. Back to school. Well, here goes nothing.



Well break is finally over, back to school!


----------



## Cory (Jan 4, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> Anyone round here from Northern Kentucky or Western Ohio, I have a question for the both of you. Thanks.



Well, I'm from Cincinnati Ohio (south west) and I know some things about Northern Kentucky, I've spent a lot of time there.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jan 4, 2010)

I just picked up all my course reading material for the second semester of paramedic school....it looks like it is going to be a long and expensive semester:glare:


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 4, 2010)

I spent the afternoon in turnout freezing my *** off


----------



## AKidd (Jan 4, 2010)

Check your turnout - it may still be salvageable - anyone know what the success rate for *** reimplantation is?


----------



## Medic744 (Jan 4, 2010)

Am NOT looking forward to Friday the 15th. I will be the in charge medic on a box with my hubby to be and my FTO.


----------



## Seaglass (Jan 4, 2010)

AKidd said:


> Check your turnout - it may still be salvageable - anyone know what the success rate for *** reimplantation is?



Dunno the stats, but they can do some amazing things with microsurgery these days.


----------



## AKidd (Jan 4, 2010)

Medic744 said:


> Am NOT looking forward to Friday the 15th. I will be the in charge medic on a box with my hubby to be and my FTO.




One word... ACK!


----------



## Jon (Jan 4, 2010)

AKidd said:


> Check your turnout - it may still be salvageable - anyone know what the success rate for *** reimplantation is?


<Facebook Mode>
Jon Likes this Post.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 4, 2010)

AKidd said:


> Check your turnout - it may still be salvageable - anyone know what the success rate for *** reimplantation is?



I'm glad to report my *** was dethawed and successfully reimplanted. Now my turnout is a different story- why put the effort in it, I want new anyway; it's a little big, smells like burnt corn, and has a bad memory of an old girlfriend trying it on when I wasn't looking.


----------



## Medic744 (Jan 4, 2010)

AKidd said:


> One word... ACK!



Double ACK!! One of them holds my ability to do my job on my own in his hands and I have to go home with the other.....at least eventually.


----------



## Seaglass (Jan 4, 2010)

Medic744 said:


> Double ACK!! One of them holds my ability to do my job on my own in his hands and I have to go home with the other.....at least eventually.



That sounds like a horribly awkward ride. Good luck!


----------



## Medic744 (Jan 5, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> That sounds like a horribly awkward ride. Good luck!




Actually shouldnt be too bad.  Just turn up the ole I Pod and ignore them unless we have a call or its class time.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cold....


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm sick of snow


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 7, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> I'm sick of snow


 
Send some to me. Last year at this time we had almost five feet. This year we have had about 6 inches. But we still have the cold. That has not decided to leave. Ugh! It is pushing below zero numbers here. And windy. And foggy sometimes.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 7, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Send some to me.



UPS or FedEx


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 7, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Send some to me. Last year at this time we had almost five feet. This year we have had about 6 inches. But we still have the cold. That has not decided to leave. Ugh! It is pushing below zero numbers here. And windy. And foggy sometimes.



Would you like a picture of what 6 inches of snow doesn't look like?


----------



## fma08 (Jan 8, 2010)

So it's not really the cold per say, but  the wind... that **** wind :angry:


----------



## foxfire (Jan 9, 2010)

I am back from warm GA!!! B) 
 I did not have good internet connection where I was, I missed out on so much. 
I am so glad to be back. I miss lurking about.h34r:


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 9, 2010)

we actually had pink and blue on the radar in central florida today - sleet and snow.  Currently 36*.  I feel like I am back in NY... and that isn't necessarily a bad thing...


----------



## foxfire (Jan 9, 2010)

OrlandoRMAMedic said:


> we actually had pink and blue on the radar in central florida today - sleet and snow.  Currently 36*.  I feel like I am back in NY... and that isn't necessarily a bad thing...



do people know how to drive in that kinda weather down there? Just wondering.
Because most of the people I saw driving freaked out over a thin layer of ice on the road in areas, in GA.


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 9, 2010)

foxfire said:


> do people know how to drive in that kinda weather down there? Just wondering.
> Because most of the people I saw driving freaked out over a thin layer of ice on the road in areas, in GA.



Thankfully, I did not have to work this weekend, but I will find out when I go back to work on Monday.  I did hear that the ice never really formed on the roadway, just became wet like when it rains.  And people down here do not know how to drive when it rains anyway, so I am sure there were a few MVC's as a result of the sleet and snow today.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 9, 2010)

OrlandoRMAMedic said:


> Thankfully, I did not have to work this weekend, but I will find out when I go back to work on Monday.  I did hear that the ice never really formed on the roadway, just became wet like when it rains.  And people down here do not know how to drive when it rains anyway, so I am sure there were a few MVC's as a result of the sleet and snow today.



If they can't drive in rain imagine what a nightmare it would be if it did ice.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 9, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> UPS or FedEx


 
FedEx is better out here. They actually drive 4 wheel drive trucks! UPS has to sit out at the road and walk stuff in up my driveway. Ha!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 9, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Would you like a picture of what 6 inches of snow doesn't look like?


 
Knock yourself out......What I'd really like to see is what no snow and 75 degrees looks like. I think I have forgotten.


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 9, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> If they can't drive in rain imagine what a nightmare it would be if it did ice.



I am afraid - very afraid


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 9, 2010)

Mock Winter SAR Drill tomarrow with a total of 5 agencies participating (SAR, County Fire, Forest Service, Private Ski Patrol, and Volunteer Ski Patrol).  Have to be up by 0400 on Sunday.  Gonna be hard to get to bed and get a little sleep.  Plus they are forcing all SAR folks to take on command roles that we are unfamiliar with since in real life SAR will be the last to respond to missing skiiers/snowboarders, but the agency with the ultimate legal resposibility to run the call and therefore in charge.  Oh JOY!!!  I get to run logistics...  blah...  :glare:


----------



## doctorfodder (Jan 10, 2010)

We're experiencing vog these days.  
vog = volcano haze/fog

Makes for more respitory calls.


----------



## nomofica (Jan 10, 2010)

doctorfodder said:


> We're experiencing vog these days.
> vog = volcano haze/fog
> 
> Makes for more respitory calls.



At least it's warm there.<_<


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 10, 2010)

nomofica said:


> At least it's warm there.<_<



no kidding - it was 26* this am


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 10, 2010)

OrlandoRMAMedic said:


> no kidding - it was 26* this am



Stop crying- when I left for a house fire this morning it was 9 below


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 10, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> Stop crying- when I left for a house fire this morning it was 9 below



i hear that. and our high today a whooping 3. yay for the heat wave. i never thought id be excited for highs in the 40's for next week. WTF?!?!?!?


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 10, 2010)

Indiana follows the same pattern every year:
First it gets freakin cold and the roads snow shut. Then come spring the snow melts, it rains alot, and the rivers start flooding.

Which would you all choose: Running a call in negative temperatures or sand bagging all night?


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 10, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> Which would you all choose: Running a call in negative temperatures or sand bagging all night?



sand bagging....i know im crazy but thats what id pick


----------



## reaper (Jan 10, 2010)

Neither!


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 10, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> Stop crying- when I left for a house fire this morning it was 9 below



I am from NY, so I am not crying.  But when the normal temp for this area, this time of year is in the 50's, we were not totally prepared at home or at work for the drastic low in the area.

psh - crying


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 11, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> sand bagging....i know im crazy but thats what id pick


 
Guess what? I know you are crazy too! At least the sub zero temp is not going to wash you house away! Now as long as my place is not threatened........I'll go with the sandbagging.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 11, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Guess what? I know you are crazy too! At least the sub zero temp is not going to wash you house away! Now as long as my place is not threatened........I'll go with the sandbagging.



yeah but sand bagging i wont have to listen to my pt b***h about how cold out it is and why we dont have warmer blankets on our trucks. that i have no worries of my house being washed away. i live on a hil


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 11, 2010)

I am feeling really single right now :sad:


----------



## nomofica (Jan 11, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> I am feeling really single right now :sad:



I'm gettin' there.

The girlfriend and I had a pretty heated argument last night. I have that gut feeling that this relationship is probably reaching the top of the hill pretty soon but only time will tell.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 11, 2010)

My friend and I decided we're going to see avatar in imax 3D on saturday. However he insists on bringing his girlfriend and not having just a bunch of the guys go. Leaves me to find a date by Saturday.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 11, 2010)

I am so bummed.  After not taking any college classes in several years, I had scheduled myself in for two classes this semester, which started today...  Cardiology (again, because after 9 years, I forget and just wanted to go again) and a Ropes class (focusing more on the climbing side than the rescue side).  Both are cancelled... one for budget reasons... the other for low class size.  :sad:  I was so looking forward to them...


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 11, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> My friend and I decided we're going to see avatar in imax 3D on saturday. However he insists on bringing his girlfriend and not having just a bunch of the guys go. Leaves me to find a date by Saturday.



I would go with you 'cept for 2 reasons - 1 I am working and 2 I am too far away - good luck!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 11, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> I am feeling really single right now :sad:



Been that way for 21 years buddy... been that way for 21 years.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 12, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> I am feeling really single right now :sad:



agreed......but everything happens for a reason.


----------



## LNL07 (Jan 12, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> I am feeling really single right now :sad:



same here. been single for about 22 yrs. now (i'm 21). it sucks. it's 5am and i'm tired as :censored:. i have to be at my new job at 11am(lifeguarding at the Y) to fill out tax forms etc. so I can start in a week. I start my emt-B class in 8 days=] wish i could just go to sleep now-_-

if anyone in st. louis ever wants to go hang out one night PM me


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 12, 2010)

well its 4am i guess i should go spend some quality time with the kids


----------



## EMSLaw (Jan 12, 2010)

Passed my state EMT test!  Woohoo!  NR is optional, but I figure I'll take it anyway.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 12, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> Passed my state EMT test!  Woohoo!  NR is optional, but I figure I'll take it anyway.



congrats!!! awesome job. pretty cool feeling huh?


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 12, 2010)

LNL07 said:


> same here. been single for about 22 yrs. now (i'm 21). it sucks. it's 5am and i'm tired as :censored:. i have to be at my new job at 11am(lifeguarding at the Y) to fill out tax forms etc. so I can start in a week. I start my emt-B class in 8 days=] wish i could just go to sleep now-_-
> 
> if anyone in st. louis ever wants to go hang out one night PM me



geez man with that schedule will you have time to go out? bahahahaha oh wait whats wrong with me there is always time to go out. especially in STL


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 12, 2010)

To take Fire Fighter I/II or to just stick with my Mandatory Fire certification? That is a good question. Some would claim its a waste of effort (since I start college in the fall, and after that I'll only have breaks). But at the same time I've always said theres no such thing as too much knowledge. Hmmmmm... I'm just gonna throw that out there if anyone has any comments to help or discourage me.


----------



## Cory (Jan 12, 2010)

How often do people hyperventilate from nose bleeds?


----------



## MidwestFF (Jan 12, 2010)

RuralEMT

I would look at what is required for the certification at the FF1/2 level as of the first of the year. I finished mine last year before all the changes took place. Among the new requirments are Hazmat Awareness,Ops, Sids, Autism, and I think a few others before you can even take FF1. The bar was just raised as it should be. With the new requirements you are not permitted to test until you have your certs for the prerequsites in hand(4-6 weeks after you finish prerequistes with the way IDHS has been running). I dont know how many or what certifications you have already but most instructors will not even let you start a class unless all your prerequites done. Gone are the days of DHS holding your cert until you get the other requirements satisfied. You may want to look before you leap.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 12, 2010)

MidwestFF said:


> RuralEMT
> 
> I would look at what is required for the certification at the FF1/2 level as of the first of the year. I finished mine last year before all the changes took place. Among the new requirments are Hazmat Awareness,Ops, Sids, Autism, and I think a few others before you can even take FF1. The bar was just raised as it should be. With the new requirements you are not permitted to test until you have your certs for the prerequsites in hand(4-6 weeks after you finish prerequistes with the way IDHS has been running). I dont know how many or what certifications you have already but most instructors will not even let you start a class unless all your prerequites done. Gone are the days of DHS holding your cert until you get the other requirements satisfied. You may want to look before you leap.



I would double check before I signed up, but I am pretty sure this class includes all prerequistes except mandatory fire


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 13, 2010)

So my school where I took EMT (but not medic) has a "First Aid" class, where reading the description, it allows you to take the EMR (Texas ECA) exam after you pass...



Can you say medic in first aid class?!  Talk about an easy A.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 14, 2010)

I love reading Charles ****ens. But then I alwas was into reading classic stuff.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 14, 2010)

Apparently I'm a racist bigot for wanting to understand what tech support says to me half the time.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 14, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Apparently I'm a racist bigot for wanting to understand what tech support says to me half the time.



HA! I feel for you.


----------



## Medic744 (Jan 14, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Apparently I'm a racist bigot for wanting to understand what tech support says to me half the time.



I got hung up on for asking for someone with the same primary language as mine and that was on the same continent that I was.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 14, 2010)

Medic744 said:


> I got hung up on for asking for someone with the same primary language as mine and that was on the same continent that I was.


 
You ever seen that cartoon with John Wayne on the phone saying, "Now why the he:censored::censored: do I have to press one for English?"


----------



## Seaglass (Jan 15, 2010)

Dear partner: You'd convinced me you're incompetent before you failed an OPA attempt due to the patient's gag reflex. Of course she had one; you'd just found that she was rather responsive. Then you claimed I was wasting supplies when I went for the vomit bag. Then the patient threw up on you. Now you've convinced me that there is justice in the world... and the fact that you're still angry about it just proves my earlier suspicions. 



			
				Cory said:
			
		

> How often do people hyperventilate from nose bleeds?



Haven't personally seen it, but it doesn't strike me as unlikely. Some people really freak out at the sight of their own blood. I've had a couple faint on me lately. 

If they're having trouble breathing beyond hyperventilation, it's worth looking at the postnasal drip. Blood and mucus pouring down the throat can actually get pretty bad. If this is going on, you'll also want a vomit bag in the near future.

The zebra option for this would probably be some sort of hazmat exposure. Especially if I saw it in an industrial setting with a patient who wasn't bothered by blood, I'd start wondering.



Linuss said:


> Apparently I'm a racist bigot for wanting to understand what tech support says to me half the time.



I had one claim he couldn't understand me, though his English was actually decent. Given that I've worked in call centers without anyone else complaining, I suspect he just had a break coming up.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 15, 2010)

YES!!!

For the first time I managed to sell one of my ideas to the chief. And not just a minor one either. This is a historic day!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 15, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Apparently I'm a racist bigot for wanting to understand what tech support says to me half the time.


 
Racist bigots unite!!!


----------



## exodus (Jan 15, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> YES!!!
> 
> For the first time I managed to sell one of my ideas to the chief. And not just a minor one either. This is a historic day!!!



And what was that idea?
XD


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 15, 2010)

exodus said:


> And what was that idea?
> XD


 
That the fire district really needs to get some rope rescue equipment. We are always getting vehicle over the edge calls and have had three in the last oh, two weeks and it has alwas been fun trying to get people down and patients out with three 50 foot lengths of hardwear store rope tied together. With all the training I have had in rope rescue, It was driving me batty. So I wrote up a propostion to get some stuff and he bought it. We are getting all the basic stuff we need for low and medium angle rescue situations. Hopefully I can get the high angle part through too as well as getting some fancy gear like mechanical belay, self progress capturing pullys, etc.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 15, 2010)

I think I'm gonna take my dads old paramedic books and teach myself to read EKGs just for :censored:s and giggles, any medics have any tips.


----------



## Medic744 (Jan 15, 2010)

I really hate the combination of rain, cold, and payday Friday when Im at work.


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 15, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> I think I'm gonna take my dads old paramedic books and teach myself to read EKGs just for :censored:s and giggles, any medics have any tips.



collect 4 lead and 12 lead strips from other medics (or in the LP 12 you can go back and run a code summary) and then ask a doc, or docs... or other medics to break it down.  There are websites out there that can teach you all kinds of stuff and I have a power point presentation that was presented to us a few years ago that can walk you though it... if you want it.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 16, 2010)

The left lower part of my back feels like someone has repeatedly beat it with a baseball bat. :glare:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 16, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> The left lower part of my back feels like someone has repeatedly beat it with a baseball bat. :glare:



I bet if we repeatedly beat the right lower part you might forget about it


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 16, 2010)

I am off to the slopes for the first time in 13 years......wish me luck.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 16, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I bet if we repeatedly beat the right lower part you might forget about it



I might forget get the left but wouldn't forget about the right.  haha


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 16, 2010)

aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh..................thats all i can really say at this point.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 16, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> I think I'm gonna take my dads old paramedic books and teach myself to read EKGs just for :censored:s and giggles, any medics have any tips.



Dale Dubins book.  10000000x easier.


----------



## spikestac211 (Jan 16, 2010)

Linuss said:


> So my school where I took EMT (but not medic) has a "First Aid" class, where reading the description, it allows you to take the EMR (Texas ECA) exam after you pass...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say medic in first aid class?!  Talk about an easy A.




That's like a native spanish speaker taking Spanish 101! Just not fair


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 16, 2010)

hmmm so I should probably studdy some or work on one of my quizzes. I'm just totally unmotivated to go downstairs and out to my truck to grab my stuff. 


I'll do it tomorrow. So for now I'll continue to lay in my bed and watch CSI


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 17, 2010)

well emma your not going to pass doing that are you lol


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 17, 2010)

lol I will. In fact I did the quiz without having to go back and look things over. It's not due until the 25th though. I just wanted to get it out of the way. I've got one of the highest grades


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 17, 2010)

sure sure lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, just got back from the ski hill. Let's just say that you can forget alot in 13 years and that I will feel that forgetfulness for a week......


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 17, 2010)

lol i went snowboarding the other day.. first time in 3 years.. came back naturally lol


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 17, 2010)

I felt the same way after I started roller skating again... and then when I switched to roller blades - didn't realize how many different muscles you had to use when blading vs skating.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 17, 2010)

OrlandoRMAMedic said:


> I felt the same way after I started roller skating again... and then when I switched to roller blades - didn't realize how many different muscles you had to use when blading vs skating.



Whats funny is I can blade, but I can't skate worth crap


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 17, 2010)

I've never been skiing or snowboarding. Heck I've never seen more than 3 inches of snow/slush/ice mixture mess. I definitely want to give it a try but I'll likely end up flat on my face. lol


It's time for a nap. -_-


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 17, 2010)

been snowboarding since i was 14.  time for a nap?? heck its only 10:30 lol


----------



## Cory (Jan 17, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> lol i went snowboarding the other day.. first time in 3 years.. came back naturally lol



I love snowboarding, skiing, tubing...any exspensive snow-related sport


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 17, 2010)

yea im big into extreme sports.. used to race dirt bikes semi pro til i got hurt.. now i just ride crotch rockets and alot of other things lol


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 17, 2010)

Extreme sports at its finest! lol


----------



## reaper (Jan 17, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Extreme sports at its finest! lol



A little Extreme!


BTW- Drop the left hand a little!B)


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 17, 2010)

Please. Paintball is the ONLY true extreme sport.  Everythng else is either a competition or pastime.


----------



## Cory (Jan 17, 2010)

He has a point, paintball IS amazing


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 17, 2010)

It is, but roadracing (closed course) on a sportbike is pretty up there too


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 17, 2010)

I race at gateway international every chance I get.. I miss my horses.. thanks emma  lol


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 17, 2010)

reaper said:


> A little Extreme!
> 
> 
> BTW- Drop the left hand a little!B)



It was my first time riding that horse so I was riding a bit defensively cause she was definitely trying to take all kinds of advantage of me. And I'm not much of a barrel racer, just do it for fun here and there and the playdays at my barn. I'll stick to the reining/cows and jumping that I like more. 


I also love 4-wheeling. Despite the fact when I was 7 I burned the entire back of my calf cause I bailed off of one cause the stupid thing wouldn't turn and I was not about to crash into a tree! hahah


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 17, 2010)

Season premier of 24 tonight.

HELL YEA!


----------



## Cory (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm gonna miss it   no adrenaline rush for me tonight...


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 17, 2010)

Gotta remember to record it incase I'm not home. Can't wait woo hoo


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 17, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Gotta remember to record it incase I'm not home. Can't wait woo hoo



I'm going to miss it tomorrow night because I'll be at school making fun of yo.. I mean doing PHTLS extrication.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 17, 2010)

hahaha I'll remember that!  and remember...nice is something I don't claim to be lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 17, 2010)

I think I'm gonna go shooting tomorrow. No work tonight  Need to order a new lower for my AR


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 17, 2010)

i went to a turkey shoot today.. only placed 5th out of 60


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 17, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I think I'm gonna go shooting tomorrow. No work tonight  Need to order a new lower for my AR



I bought a Mosin Nagant last winter.  So in over a year, I've gone shooting once.



That darn thing kills my shoulders when I shoot it.  I seriously need to buy padding for it or something.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 17, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I bought a Mosin Nagant last winter.  So in over a year, I've gone shooting once.
> 
> 
> 
> That darn thing kills my shoulders when I shoot it.  I seriously need to buy padding for it or something.



I picked up a rubber stock pad for mine and it helped. I think the most I've put through my Mosin at once was 100 rds... That hurt the next day.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey you all want extreme sports? You should have seen the pinochle game we had going this afternoon.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 17, 2010)

Gotta go clean out stalls and feed. 


Not looking forward to taking my truck to the shop tomorrow


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 17, 2010)

Cant wait until this coming friday - Fire Conference in Daytona... I so need a weekend away from Otown with my man


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 17, 2010)

Got my little sister and we're having a party for two! lol  It's funnnn


----------



## NC_EMT (Jan 17, 2010)

drank a 12 pack of the Bud Select 55....You're gonna need 55 of them to catch a buzz.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 18, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Got my little sister and we're having a party for two! lol  It's funnnn



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzD0nd7tzNI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 18, 2010)

Is it true?? NBC taking Trauma off the air??


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2010)

ClarkKent said:


> Is it true?? NBC taking Trauma off the air??



Yeah, they announced a while ago that they weren't going to renew the series after the first season (like, right after the 3rd episode) but I'm not sure when it became final.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 18, 2010)

Not looking forward to taking my truck to the shop. Wonder how much this is gonna cost me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 18, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Not looking forward to taking my truck to the shop. Wonder how much this is gonna cost me.



What's wrong with it?


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 18, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> What's wrong with it?



Turned out to be something really minor. Was an exhaust leak and they fixed it for free


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 18, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Turned out to be something really minor. Was an exhaust leak and they fixed it for free



Free is always good when it comes to vehicles at a mechanics.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 18, 2010)

Most definitely is! It made me happy lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 18, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Turned out to be something really minor. Was an exhaust leak and they fixed it for free


 
Mine is not going to be free, I can tell you that. For one I'm sure I need a new clutch hydraulic system. I replaced the clutch myself last summer, but it kept sticking and popping. I have been working on it off and on since then, including dropping the tranny again (This thig is enorumous! I knew diesel trucks had big 'uns, but this is crazy!)  and "re-installing" the clutch assembly, and still the same problems. Then this morning it started to not release on me. So I finally gave in and I am taking it in. Wish me luck. (And calm when I hear the price.)


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 18, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Free is always good when it comes to vehicles at a mechanics.



With my local mechanic free is never good. It means he knows something else is wrong and your going to be back soon with big money.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 18, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> With my local mechanic free is never good. It means he knows something else is wrong and your going to be back soon with big money.



That is one of hte main reasons I do most of the work on all my vehicles.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hah! If I tried to do the work on my truck myself...I'd end up having to just buy a new one. lol I wouldn't know what I would be doing. That's what my daddy's for. He's pretty good about that stuff. But hey at least I can change my own oil. 


And I could kill my dog. I'm really fed up with him right now. Stupid dog made me fall bust both of my knees, left being the worst and put a big rip in the knee of my jeans too. (he's a 10 month old St. Bernard puppy weighing 135 pounds and me being a 5'3 girl I didn't stand much of a chance lol) He decided he wanted to run over to the dog barking at him behind a fence and not give 2 craps about me. Took off and knocked me off balance and hit the gravel-y concrete. And of course this had to happen within 15 minutes of having to leave for class.

I feel like a clumsy todler all over again with 2 scraped up knees hahaha


----------



## foxfire (Jan 19, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Hah! If I tried to do the work on my truck myself...I'd end up having to just buy a new one. lol I wouldn't know what I would be doing. That's what my daddy's for. He's pretty good about that stuff. But hey at least I can change my own oil.
> 
> 
> And I could kill my dog. I'm really fed up with him right now. Stupid dog made me fall bust both of my knees, left being the worst and put a big rip in the knee of my jeans too. (he's a 10 month old St. Bernard puppy weighing 135 pounds and me being a 5'3 girl I didn't stand much of a chance lol) He decided he wanted to run over to the dog barking at him behind a fence and not give 2 craps about me. Took off and knocked me off balance and hit the gravel-y concrete. And of course this had to happen within 15 minutes of having to leave for class.
> ...



awww. Sorry that happened. Know what you mean.


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 19, 2010)

I am going to be 40 this year, never had kids... and I am 5 days late.  Never been late. (and not going through menapause - yet)


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 19, 2010)

I've got to stop eating so late. It's after midnight and I'm just now eating dinner. I haven't eaten since breakfast so I guess it's ok but still I hate eating late. At least it's a kinda healthy dinner, in a way. A grilled cheese/oven roasted turkey sandwhich on wheat bread and a few baked chips with some red juice. And now, if I could sleep, everything would be A OK.


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 19, 2010)

I napped for almost 6 hours this afternoon and now I am probably going to be up all night... ugh


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm on call tonight... Got flexed from work for low census. I should catch a nap, but I can't sleep


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm having to sell two of my guns (one pistol one rifle) to help out with my move


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 19, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'm having to sell two of my guns (one pistol one rifle) to help out with my move



Atleast it's not all of them...


----------



## foxfire (Jan 19, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> I've got to stop eating so late. It's after midnight and I'm just now eating dinner. I haven't eaten since breakfast so I guess it's ok but still I hate eating late. At least it's a kinda healthy dinner, in a way. A grilled cheese/oven roasted turkey sandwhich on wheat bread and a few baked chips with some red juice. And now, if I could sleep, everything would be A OK.


sleepy time tea would help that. ^_^
or peppermint tea


----------



## foxfire (Jan 19, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'm having to sell two of my guns (one pistol one rifle) to help out with my move


sad day.:sad: I feel your pain.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 19, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'm having to sell two of my guns (one pistol one rifle) to help out with my move



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hr2SqNdlzJ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 19, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hr2SqNdlzJ8[/YOUTUBE]



I just watched that episode last night


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 19, 2010)

so yeah......totally had a jumper off our local bridge the other night.  spent most of the night ok well all of the night wide awake while 2 local fire depts seached the water. still havent found the body.

such a strange experience standing there watching the water flow past you and know that someone is under the surface somewhere.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 19, 2010)

Nah, they're probably floating by now


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 19, 2010)

haha i just woke up from a nap.  wish i could sleep at night.. im up every 2 hours and cant get back to sleep


----------



## piranah (Jan 19, 2010)

i think they'll sink then emerge 24 hrs later due to gases...the coast guard has experience with this


----------



## piranah (Jan 19, 2010)

GO BROWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woooohooo!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you Massachusetts.


----------



## Cory (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm dissapointed that a democrat won't have this seat, however, Coakley was completely incompetent. She lead an awful campaign. So congrats to Brown for winning in the democratic hub of America, the luckiest republican alive. (It takes nothing less than shear luck to get a democratic running mate so stupid that she can't win in Massachusets)


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 19, 2010)

Gotta love working for a vet. Went to go put another bandaid on my knee cause the other one was entirely gross. Doc looked at me told me to get a Telfa pad, put some panalog (dog/cat medicine, but it's pretty much just neosporin)on it, and tape it up. Works wonders cause now I don't have icky gauze sticking to my banged up knee.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 19, 2010)

Fire Fighting on top of EMT makes for a sleepy Rural


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jan 19, 2010)

Every time, I log into my account and see that flashing red "1 new private message" sign, I always assume it means I am in trouble for something


----------



## nomofica (Jan 20, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> Fire Fighting on top of EMT makes for a sleepy Rural



What were you doing fighting fires on top of an EMT? 


Wait, did you have one of your ties on your door knob Rural?


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 20, 2010)

nomofica said:


> What were you doing fighting fires on top of an EMT?
> 
> 
> Wait, did you have one of your ties on your door knob Rural?



Me? Tie? HA :lol: where I come from we just leave our nomex hood on the door knob.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm feeling like an alcoholic this morning. It's beer:thirty


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 20, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'm feeling like an alcoholic this morning. It's beer:thirty



no no alcoholics go to meetings, drunks don't!  hehehe


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 21, 2010)

Well that sure was a long 2 hour server downtime...


----------



## Aidey (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes it was, and when I just posted it seemed to take even longer.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 21, 2010)

Man I've been sitting here at work all night waiting for it to come back up


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 21, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Man I've been sitting here at work all night waiting for it to come back up



I went to bed


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm completely unmotivated to get anything done today. I definitely do not feel like going to work either.


----------



## NJN (Jan 21, 2010)

Don't you just love when you're drugged up to the point of near death with a plastic tube shoved down your throat, then stabbed multiple times followed by foreign objects inserted into your body?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 21, 2010)

NJN said:


> Don't you just love when you're drugged up to the point of near death with a plastic tube shoved down your throat, then stabbed multiple times followed by foreign objects inserted into your body?



Does it count if I love doing that to people?


I mean, we are in medicine... right?


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 21, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> I went to bed



ditto......i really had no place else to go. facebook got pretty boring so bed time it was for me


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 21, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> I went to bed



Wish I could have


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 21, 2010)

Wish I could tonight but I have fire fighter class


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 21, 2010)

In a better mood. ^_^


----------



## NC_EMT (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm in a great mood now...^_^


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 21, 2010)

Off work tonight  What to do?


----------



## foxfire (Jan 21, 2010)

electricity went out three times while lifeguarding today.
amazing how kids thought it was cool to be in the pool without lights. But I was the joy killer and ran them out. 
barrel of monkeys<_< 
It was hard to keep them out, without being a out right drill sergent. -_-


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 21, 2010)

Watching 24


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 21, 2010)

Just finished watching Star Trek First Contact on SyFy... by far the best of all the Trek Movies, and the highpoint of Trek's 43+ year history (the mid-90's).  B)

Oh... and it won't stop snowing here...  I have spent too many days cold, wet, and tired... usually in white out conditions, with flood warning being issued, and winds that are collapsing roofs...  :sad:  But, I don't have to work tomarrow...


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 21, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Oh... and it won't stop snowing here...  I have spent too many days cold, wet, and tired... usually in white out conditions, with flood warning being issued, and winds that are collapsing roofs...  :sad:  But, I don't have to work tomarrow...



It's going to be in the 70s tomorrow and Saturday. It'll get a tiny bit chilly next week. But only in the upper 50s. I would be completely useless if Texas actually had a 'real' winter. lol


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 22, 2010)

It rained today, alot. One of two things will happen:

1. All of the rain and now melted snow will freeze tonight and itll be slick as :censored: tomorrow

2.It won't freeze tonight and I'll spend this weekend sandbagging (oh the joys)

I personally don't want either to happen, I just want to find the balls to ask a girl I have a thing for on a date. The hard part is not asking the girl out, its realizing shes a really good friend and I could possibly ruin that.


----------



## CarlW (Jan 22, 2010)

*BBQ Pit Masters*

All that cold weather talk reminded me of last night's BBQ Pit Masters, the new TLC show.  They had to compete/BBQ in 40 degree weather, rain, and strong wind--messed with all the grills.  They had to throw blankets on the grills, add more fuel, etc.  Never grilled in bad weather (live in FL), so it was interesting to see how it was different.

Anyway, that show made me think--I should do that--not be a BBQ competitor, but be a judge.  Eating all the ribs and shredded BBQ pork.  How do I land that job?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 22, 2010)

Was gonna go to the range with friends... but it flooded with all the rain/slush we got last night


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 22, 2010)

Yosemite is CLOSED!!!  2-3 feet of snow overnight (plus the last 5 days of snow) in the valley (~4,000 feet) has resulted in 2 of the 3 entrances to the valley being shut down due to snow, ice, and fallen trees...  It hasn't stopped snowing (not even for a minute) at my house in over 15 hours...  just building up in my yard...  add to that the last 5 days of rain, snow, and wind...  I hate winter...  <_<


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 22, 2010)

ugh.......im still hungover from last night. thinking im gonna stay in and watch ghost adventures and stuff my self further full of greasy food, soda, and water.


oh have i mentioned that i have 6 hickies that i have NO idea where they came from?!?!?!?!

do i consider this a good night?


----------



## Cory (Jan 22, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> oh have i mentioned that i have 6 hickies that i have NO idea where they came from?!?!?!?!
> 
> do i consider this a good night?



That could be pretty good, or pretty bad


Does anyone here watch Weeds?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 22, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> ugh.......im still hungover from last night. thinking im gonna stay in and watch ghost adventures and stuff my self further full of greasy food, soda, and water.
> 
> 
> oh have i mentioned that i have 6 hickies that i have NO idea where they came from?!?!?!?!
> ...



Where did you wake up at?


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 22, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Where did you wake up at?



ugh......in my own bed at home alone........ 
and not by my own choice either


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 22, 2010)

Seen in front of my station this morning; we ARE rural EMS...lol


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 22, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> ugh......in my own bed at home alone........
> and not by my own choice either


 
Your halo is slipping, Angel!


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> Seen in front of my station this morning; we ARE rural EMS...lol



awesome........just awesome!!!


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> Your halo is slipping, Angel!



it would have only slipped had i woke up in someone elses bed.... 
but i got C*** blocked last night so no in the slippage department..... hahahahah


----------



## traumamama (Jan 22, 2010)

NICE CHICK!  I USUALLY HAVE A HERD OF DEER THAT SLEEP ON THE LAWN AT MY STATION, A HERD OF ELK WHO ARE IN MY DRIVE WAY EATING OUT OF MY HAYSTACK AT 3AM, AND A FLOCK OF TURKEYS THAT ARE IN MY WAY ON MY WAY TO THE STATION. OUR ROADS ARE PAVED, SOME OF THEM, WE ARE FAR FROM RURAL; WE ARE FRONTIER


----------



## TheG3RG (Jan 23, 2010)

hey all first post in the directionaless thread lol whats up?


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 23, 2010)

not a thing........sittin at home bored out of my mind. hows about u?


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn am I in a good mood: I got a date for Sunday.
I almost feel like spontaneously breaking into song.


----------



## fma08 (Jan 23, 2010)

That song Tik Tok by Keisha really annoys me... And Lady Gaga makes me want to club baby seals... Guess that's what I get for not liking the mainstream music...


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 23, 2010)

anyone else ready for spring to get here.. cant wait to get my bike out of the garage and go for a nice long ride somewhere.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 23, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> anyone else ready for spring to get here.. cant wait to get my bike out of the garage and go for a nice long ride somewhere.



Spring means rain :sad:


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 23, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> Spring means rain :sad:



rain means possible water rescue!!!! woot woot.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 23, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> rain means possible water rescue!!!! woot woot.



Sure that may be fun, but my department's coverage area is prone to flooding, flooding means sandbagging.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 23, 2010)

fma08 said:


> That song Tik Tok by Keisha really annoys me... And Lady Gaga makes me want to club baby seals... Guess that's what I get for not liking the mainstream music...


 

Oh oh oh! Can I join the club? Pleeeeeeeeese.......


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 23, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> anyone else ready for spring to get here.. cant wait to get my bike out of the garage and go for a nice long ride somewhere.


 
It is spring here. A friend of mine was out training yeasterday for an adventure race this April. Last year, people coldn't start trainging just about _until_ April.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 23, 2010)

I need a bike again  I miss my ZX-6R.


----------



## Cory (Jan 23, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> anyone else ready for spring to get here.. cant wait to get my bike out of the garage and go for a nice long ride somewhere.



n a little over  a month, I hope I will be doing just that. But every year we get a big freeze in the middle of February and it kills the spring optimism.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 23, 2010)

fma08 said:


> That song Tik Tok by Keisha really annoys me... And Lady Gaga makes me want to club baby seals... Guess that's what I get for not liking the mainstream music...



I don't mind Tik Tok, but I agree with you on Lady Gaga


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 23, 2010)

I have 3 bikes.. a 09 ninja zx10r which is my fun fast bike.. a 92 yamaha seca II xj600 which i use or a commuter bike.. and my dads 81 cb750 with only 3000 original miles on it and all decked out..


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 23, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> Sure that may be fun, but my department's coverage area is prone to flooding, flooding means sandbagging.



well that does suck......


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 23, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> well that does suck......



No matter how hard you try something in life is always going to suck


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 23, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> No matter how hard you try something in life is always going to suck



very good point.....but sandbagging sucks alot  especially for somone who does it oftenish. LOL


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 23, 2010)

Going out to the movies and dinner tonight with my mom. Hasn't  been just the 2 of us in forever.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 23, 2010)

surprise birthday party for my sister tonight....the question is do i wear what i wore for my birthday (which was thursday) or find something else. my sissy poo wants me to wear what i wore thursday. ugh......being a girl sucks!!! LMAO


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 23, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> surprise birthday party for my sister tonight....the question is do i wear what i wore for my birthday (which was thursday) or find something else. my sissy poo wants me to wear what i wore thursday. ugh......being a girl sucks!!! LMAO



eh i say just wear your birthday suit.. hell i'd be fine with that lol


----------



## ghettocowboy (Jan 23, 2010)

I say wear what you wore last Saturday, unless it still has mustard on it then i would wear the outfit you wore last Christmas but with those shoes from Thursday.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 23, 2010)

Had a good time at the movies. Though the movie basically made me go through every emotion known to man. Saw The Lovely Bones.


February 5th needs to hurry up. I have plans! B)


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 24, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> February 5th needs to hurry up. I have plans! B)



Emma has a date 



I have plans that Friday too.. I'll be on the box all day doing a 24, finally starting my internship.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 24, 2010)

I wouldn't call it a date  but I am going out of town for the whole weekend or possibly till Monday

and remember the whole "I don't have a guy" talk? yeah it still stands hehehe :lol:


----------



## ghettocowboy (Jan 24, 2010)

Man I hate graveyard....ill be glad when my class starts so I can be on straight days for a month with weekends off!!


----------



## KempoEMT (Jan 24, 2010)

I finally Passed my basic class, and passed NREMT on the first try.  Now i gotta find the local EMS office so I can take all my paperwork and have them say, "your an EMT"


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 24, 2010)

You know when your from a small town fire department that runs an average of one medical call a week, it kinda gets annoying when everyone and their mother decides that they need to call 911 in one night.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 24, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I have plans that Friday too.. I'll be on the box all day doing a 24, finally starting my internship.


 
Finally...........


----------



## Outbac1 (Jan 24, 2010)

*white cloud*

Well that doesn't happen often. In four shifts I did four transfers. All on the second day shift.  Followed by two nights where we didn't turn a wheel. There were calls, just not for us. I am oh so going to pay for this somehow.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 24, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> eh i say just wear your birthday suit.. hell i'd be fine with that lol



you and several others but jail really isnt my thing. (especailly going for public nudity)


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'm the most popular person to walk a dog in this neighborhood lol!!!


----------



## MedicSqrl (Jan 24, 2010)

Found this in the amublance lot while switching trucks...

The funny thing is I would of never though of this person as a whacker in a million years...lol


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 24, 2010)

wow!!!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 24, 2010)

No, not a whacker.  That's a valid attempt at getting out of a ticket.

Whacker only happens if they have a jump bag in their car... that they expect to use often.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 24, 2010)

Emma was quite interested in my boot.





After our little adventure


----------



## Medic744 (Jan 25, 2010)

Why is it that the biggest decisions that arent yours to make still have the hugest impact on your life?  For the past 3 days I have been the one with the nervous stomach, headache, and stress induced chest pain and I cant say anything about it.  This sucks.


----------



## C.Beach (Jan 25, 2010)

*a whacker*

I"m new here.. an EMT B student in Michigan. 

I haven't heard that before.. sorry I have to ask... Im a newbie after all.  . . 

what's a whacker? 

Thanks, 
C.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 25, 2010)

C.Beach said:


> I"m new here.. an EMT B student in Michigan.
> 
> I haven't heard that before.. sorry I have to ask... Im a newbie after all.  . .
> 
> ...



Some examples and discussions.  Try searching and you will find many more.  And, note, if you can insert yourself into any of the stories (such as the EMT student that was responding to calls with a scanner and then ordering the Medic Crew to "Let's Go!") beware....  :glare:

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=15424
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=15438
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=13738
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=14163
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=13973
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=15143


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2010)

Good morning everyone


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 25, 2010)

afternoon yall


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 25, 2010)

Fixin to leave for school. We pick clinicals tonight.


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 25, 2010)

you gonna learn anything? lol


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 25, 2010)

yeah of course


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 25, 2010)

did you put a new memory stick in so you can record it?


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 26, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> did you put a new memory stick in so you can record it?



not cool mr. not cool!   I don't need a memory stick! I retain things very easily thankyou very much! lol


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 26, 2010)

good night kiddies.....have a safe and restful night


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 26, 2010)

ahhh another cold fricken morning in the wonderful state of missouri. doesnt get any better than waking up late for work.  good thing this mornings sup. is super cool. told me he'd cover me til i made it in. so 2 calls down and im thinking its time for my morning coffee before i fall asleep right here


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 26, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> did you put a new memory stick in so you can record it?


 
Now, don't you wish you could do this.

It would be a cinch! Plug it in, set your brain to record, sit down in class and go to sleep!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 26, 2010)

You mean you can't?!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 26, 2010)

Linuss said:


> You mean you can't?!


 
Oh, sorry....forgot. I guess I can. Must have been a lapse of memory in my sleepy stupor. Didn't have my memory stck in when they were demonstrating.

You?

~~~~~~~~~~

Another topic alltogether here. Mental note to self. Filed last night. Never, NEVER push Narcan before you secure the IV REALLY GOOD!!!!!! Never push more than 2 ml at a time. And always have a couple cops on scene when you do push it.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 26, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> did you put a new memory stick in so you can record it?





lightsandsirens5 said:


> Now, don't you wish you could do this.
> 
> It would be a cinch! Plug it in, set your brain to record, sit down in class and go to sleep!



That would be sweet. B)


----------



## foxfire (Jan 26, 2010)

called in last night to let the head lifegaurd know that I was going to be snowed in in the morning. 
Was called this morning, he was wondering if I could make sure that there is no way I could not make it in. 
So I saddled up my horse and checked out this one spot that is a big pain when it come to snow and high winds. Nope, My car does not have a five foot suspension. Called him and asked if he had a round pen for my horse and did not mind a popsicle person there. If so then I could. B)
It is stinkin cold around here, I am so ready for spring.:glare:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, last night about 2300 I witnessed the most remarkable change in skin color I have ever seen.

Narc OD. Show up on scene, pt is the nastiest grey/blue/yellow you can imagine and not breathing. Push Narcan. Stand back and watch the fun. Before the cops and us could even get him down and cuffed, he was the color of a fire engine (a red one). 

So, in about 10-15 second he goes from pale grey to fire engine red.

Never seen someone come out of a narc od via narcan that angry and violent. I mean they are usually mad you ruined their high, but this guy was out to get the entire world!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 26, 2010)

foxfire said:


> called in last night to let the head lifegaurd know that I was going to be snowed in in the morning.
> Was called this morning, he was wondering if I could make sure that there is no way I could not make it in.
> So I saddled up my horse and checked out this one spot that is a big pain when it come to snow and high winds. Nope, My car does not have a five foot suspension. Called him and asked if he had a round pen for my horse and did not mind a popsicle person there. If so then I could. B)
> It is stinkin cold around here, I am so ready for spring.:glare:


 
Man! Send some of that snow out here! I hate dealing with it in the winter, but it is worth it when fire season the next year rolls around. And something tells me that with 6 inches of snow here (compared to last years 6-7 feet my now) is not enough to keep us wet much past the middle of May. Gonna be a blazing summer. (In more ways than one)


----------



## foxfire (Jan 26, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Man! Send some of that snow out here! I hate dealing with it in the winter, but it is worth it when fire season the next year rolls around. And something tells me that with 6 inches of snow here (compared to last years 6-7 feet my now) is not enough to keep us wet much past the middle of May. Gonna be a blazing summer. (In more ways than one)



ok, PM me your address and I will send some to you..... 

looks likes our summer is going to be rainy and cooler than normal. looking at all the foggy days we have had this winter. We had a whole week and half of fog not too long ago.


----------



## Cory (Jan 26, 2010)

So, I'm 15, and I have frequent heartburn. I'm athletic and have a nutritional diet, I'm by no means overweight, I get a good amount of excercise everyday, but somehow I have frequent severe heart burn...and heart disease has killed half of my dad's family in the last 20 or so years...this sucks.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 26, 2010)

Cory said:


> I have frequent severe heart burn...and heart disease has killed half of my dad's family in the last 20 or so years...this sucks.



Err... I don't know how to break this to you, but... umm, yea. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Cory (Jan 26, 2010)

Err...um...yea, what are you trying to say?


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cory said:


> Err...um...yea, what are you trying to say?



heart disease and heart burn dont go hand in hand. while at 15 heart burn like that isnt normal its not gonna kill ya. go talk to ur doc....


----------



## Cory (Jan 26, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> heart disease and heart burn dont go hand in hand. while at 15 heart burn like that isnt normal its not gonna kill ya. go talk to ur doc....



I'm fully aware. I was just making a point, the two together...kind of concerning.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 26, 2010)

How are the two together any better or worse than each alone past having two unrelated conditions?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jan 26, 2010)

Cory said:


> I'm fully aware. I was just making a point, the two together...kind of concerning.



Are you one of those skater kids that frequently wears "skinny jeans"?


----------



## Cory (Jan 26, 2010)

Jesus...forget I said anything :glare:


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 26, 2010)

*Sits back and reads quietly*


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jan 26, 2010)

Cory said:


> Jesus...forget I said anything :glare:



....and since JP didn't say it... despite having the word 'heart' in the name 'heart burn' does not actually involve the heart


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 26, 2010)

if anyone has psychic abilities can you use them and tell me where my camera is? that would be great thanks!!! :blush:


----------



## traumamama (Jan 26, 2010)

Our crew got called to a MVC on Saturday. He was a great 23 yoa who everyone loved. Talented, a smile that would melt anyone's heart, fun loving, the entire town is in mourning. He had just one fault. He loved to drink. And drinking and driving will someday take your life. I went to the call that day as an EMT and left as the coroner. In 30 years it was one of the worst crashes I have seen.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 26, 2010)

traumamama said:


> Our crew got called to a MVC on Saturday. He was a great 23 yoa who everyone loved. Talented, a smile that would melt anyone's heart, fun loving, the entire town is in mourning. He had just one fault. He loved to drink. And drinking and driving will someday take your life. I went to the call that day as an EMT and left as the coroner. In 30 years it was one of the worst crashes I have seen.



im sorry to hear that  i will be thinking of you all


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 27, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> if anyone has psychic abilities can you use them and tell me where my camera is? that would be great thanks!!! :blush:



Besides the last place you left it and the last place you look?


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 27, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Besides the last place you left it and the last place you look?



called the last place i had it twice and looked there yesterday afternoon too.....


----------



## traumamama (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the kind thoughts. His funeral is on Thursday. There are supposed to be 1000 people there. Pretty amazing since there are less people than that in our entire town.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 27, 2010)

pretty amazing how one life can touch so many people though......


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Got bit by a horse yesterday and now have a bruise the size of a golfball on my arm lol


have a friend from EMT school staying  the night tonight.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 27, 2010)

traumamama said:


> Thanks for the kind thoughts. His funeral is on Thursday. There are supposed to be 1000 people there. Pretty amazing since there are less people than that in our entire town.


 
Thoughts and prayers with you folks. I know it was tough when I first sterted I get a call for a young guy in a diving accident. Star HS football player dove in shallow water. paralysed from the neck down......at 17.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 27, 2010)

I hate waking up at 5am for a clinical.  And just to make it worse, I won't get home till 11 tonight since I have class.

Oh well, one week till my internship, then I'll be pulling 24's.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm starving and of course we don't have very much to eat in the house.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 27, 2010)

hot d*mn its snowing!!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 27, 2010)

#3000!!!

This has got to be one of the longest running threads in any online forum......


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 27, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> hot d*mn its snowing!!!!



i take that back.....snow, rain, ice mix!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 27, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> I'm starving and of course we don't have very much to eat in the house.


 
I have heard of starving people eating their horse........h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 27, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> #3000!!!
> 
> This has got to be one of the longest running threads in any online forum......



Class of 2014 61k posts and growing

Class of 2013 65k posts. 

Don't underestimate the post whoring ability of premeds.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 27, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I have heard of starving people eating their horse........h34r:



No way jose!!!! hahaha I'd rather starve to death than do that.  I fixed my hunger problem. After I went and fed the horses my friend and I went to eat. No longer hungry anymore.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 27, 2010)

You know you are completely random when you sit and quote Finding Nemo over facebook with a friend.  B)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 27, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Class of 2014 61k posts and growing
> 
> Class of 2013 65k posts.
> 
> Don't underestimate the post whoring ability of premeds.


 
I rest my case.....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 27, 2010)

oops.....double post


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 27, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> You know you are completely random when you sit and quote Finding Nemo over facebook with a friend.  B)



You know... I can speak whale.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 27, 2010)

"Out of every one hundred men, ten shouldn't even be there, eighty are just targets, nine are the real fighters, and we are lucky to have them, for they make the battle. Ah, but the one, the one is a warrior, and he will bring all the others back."

Allow me to re-phrase this:

"Out of every one hundred men, ten are dispatchers and shouldn't even be there, eighty are cops and are just targets, nine are EMT's, the real fighters, and we are lucky to have them, for they make the battle. Ah, but the one, the one is a firefighter, and he will bring all the others back."


----------



## Seaglass (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd really like some nice weather. Seems like it's been awful for weeks. Maybe it actually has... I haven't kept track. 



lightsandsirens5 said:


> #3000!!!
> 
> This has got to be one of the longest running threads in any online forum......



I know of a forum that's been running a thread like this for almost a decade... pretty sure it's longer.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 27, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> You know... I can speak whale.



Hi, my name is Dorie.........


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 27, 2010)

~ I shall call him Squishy, and he shall be mine. And he shall be my Squishy.~ Dory



bahahahaha love it!


----------



## foxfire (Jan 27, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> ~ I shall call him Squishy, and he shall be mine. And he shall be my Squishy.~ Dory
> 
> 
> 
> bahahahaha love it!



ok, which way is it spelled? I have been chewed out by two friends for miss spelling it. one says Dorie, the other says Dory.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 27, 2010)

foxfire said:


> ok, which way is it spelled? I have been chewed out by two friends for miss spelling it. one says Dorie, the other says Dory.



DORY i do believe


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Obama. Nice to see that you truely care about EMS enough to mention us. Oh, that's right, you didn't.


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 27, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Thanks Obama. Nice to see that you truely care about EMS enough to mention us. Oh, that's right, you didn't.



did you really expect him to?  I still don't know what to think about him.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 27, 2010)

No. Not enough unions in EMS when compared to police and fire, thus not enough campaign funding.


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 27, 2010)

yea thats true.  why aren't there that many unions in ems? im sure we could benefit from them.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey guys. Go get your BS in interpretive dance from the most expensive school you can find. Don't worry, Obama will forgive your loan in 20 years. 10 if you teach dance at the local kindergarten for minimum wage.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 27, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Hey guys. Go get your BS in interpretive dance from the most expensive school you can find. Don't worry, Obama will forgive your loan in 20 years. 10 if you teach dance at the local kindergarten for minimum wage.



What the hell is he gonna do, not like he's gonna be in office or anything then


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 27, 2010)

I have no clue how he's going to do half the things he's now promising. What ever he's high on, I'd really enjoy a toke of it.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 27, 2010)

i got tired of watching i changed the channel!


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Cory (Jan 27, 2010)

Has he blamed Bush once tonight? Why don't you actually open your ears for five seconds and listen. If you did, you would've heard, "Cops, firefighters, and *first responders*" and you wouldn't be *****ing about anything right now. Seriously, he mentioned you, you just didn't hear it. If you don't believe me, then watch it online once it's uploaded.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 27, 2010)

Imagine the outrage if it had been "Cops, paramedics, and first responders." Additionally, if you didn't see the multiple times where he blamed Bush, you weren't watching the SOTU past the first 5 minutes.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 27, 2010)

Cory said:


> Has he blamed Bush once tonight? Why don't you actually open your ears for five seconds and listen. If you did, you would've heard, "Cops, firefighters, and *first responders*" and you wouldn't be *****ing about anything right now. Seriously, he mentioned you, you just didn't hear it. If you don't believe me, then watch it online once it's uploaded.



He blamed us instead of Bush??? Now its our fault!  For once will Obama take responsibility.


----------



## Cory (Jan 27, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Imagine the outrage if it had been "Cops, paramedics, and first responders."



Now you're being childish.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 27, 2010)

You deny that firehouse.com wouldn't be up in arms over being left out if it was the other way around? How about the police organizations? Is it really childish to be wondering when the third major emergency service is going to be recognized at a federal level instead of being lumped into an amorphous third group?


----------



## Seaglass (Jan 27, 2010)

The only things I hate worse than politics are politicians. Accordingly, I'm avoiding the State of the Union like the plague.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 28, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> The only things I hate worse than politics are politicians. Accordingly, I'm avoiding the State of the Union like the plague.


 
Lets form a club! 

In my humble opinion, having a good politician is like having dry water. Sorry folks, ain't gonna happen.

There are two things I really love; How nothing is it the fault of the Obama admin, and all these lovely things he (Obama) is going to do. He might as well blame Bush for the weather and promise to eat Mt. Everest while he is in office. Every time I hear him speak, my first thought is Oh gag me!


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jan 28, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I am so bummed.  After not taking any college classes in several years, I had scheduled myself in for two classes this semester, which started today...  Cardiology (again, because after 9 years, I forget and just wanted to go again) and a Ropes class (focusing more on the climbing side than the rescue side).  Both are cancelled... one for budget reasons... the other for low class size.  :sad:  I was so looking forward to them...



I hear ya I signed up for HazMat B-D and it was cancelled :/ and the college now doesnt offer RS1 or swiftwater anymore.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jan 28, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Lets form a club!
> 
> In my humble opinion, having a good politician is like having dry water. Sorry folks, ain't gonna happen.
> 
> There are two things I really love; How nothing is it the fault of the Obama admin, and all these lovely things he (Obama) is going to do. He might as well blame Bush for the weather and promise to eat Mt. Everest while he is in office. Every time I hear him speak, my first thought is Oh gag me!



Copy that, I just see failure when I see him..and that smile...ya I dont see me having any form of paid medical/fire job anytime soon.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 28, 2010)

have a great day all.....off to work for the next 24. yay!!! bad weather + stupid drivers= a long a** day for me!!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 28, 2010)

VFFforpeople said:


> Copy that, I just see failure when I see him..and that smile...ya I dont see me having any form of paid medical/fire job anytime soon.



I have ALWAYS viewed Obama as the 21st century version of Kennedy.   No substance, no actual experience, and no use.  The only reason he was elected is because he's charismatic... just like Kennedy.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 28, 2010)

And the quoting Finding Nemo begins again. B) yes I'm just that awesome


----------



## Cory (Jan 28, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> You deny that firehouse.com wouldn't be up in arms over being left out if it was the other way around? How about the police organizations? Is it really childish to be wondering when the third major emergency service is going to be recognized at a federal level instead of being lumped into an amorphous third group?



Yes, I think its childish. What do most 911 response ambulances in this country say real big on the side? "FIRE DEPARTMENT" What do a lot of EMT's and medics have written on their shirt's in big block letters? "FIRE"

Yeah, I think its childish that you would complain about something like that. You seem to think that just because you aren't mentioned, no one cares/knows about you. But you're obviously wrong. So why does it matter? And are you really going to say that the federal government doesn't recognize EMS as an American service, simply because you were left out at one point in the President's speech? Thats rediculous. 

And again, how many people do you think are unaware of what EMS stands for? Well, from _my_ experience, there are a lot of adults who don't know, and especially teens and children. Many people just say fire department.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 28, 2010)

> And again, how many people do you think are unaware of what EMS stands for? Well, from my experience, there are a lot of adults who don't know, and especially teens and children. Many people just say fire department.



Exactly, and it doesn't help that the myth that EMS=fire department is reinforced at the highest level of US governance. As long as EMS is under the thumb of an organization who believes that paramedics don't need any education, I consider that a huge problem. A lot of EMS providers are not, nor want to be members of the fire department and to lump them into a group that, in large part, has no want of EMS past more funding is a huge disservice.


----------



## reaper (Jan 28, 2010)

Cory said:


> Yes, I think its childish. What do most 911 response ambulances in this country say real big on the side? "FIRE DEPARTMENT" What do a lot of EMT's and medics have written on their shirt's in big block letters? "FIRE"
> 
> Yeah, I think its childish that you would complain about something like that. You seem to think that just because you aren't mentioned, no one cares/knows about you. But you're obviously wrong. So why does it matter? And are you really going to say that the federal government doesn't recognize EMS as an American service, simply because you were left out at one point in the President's speech? Thats rediculous.
> 
> And again, how many people do you think are unaware of what EMS stands for? Well, from _my_ experience, there are a lot of adults who don't know, and especially teens and children. Many people just say fire department.



Funny, 90% of the ones around me say "County EMS" on the side!

Not everything is this country is run like your system!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 28, 2010)

Cory said:


> Yes, I think its childish. What do most 911 response ambulances in this country say real big on the side? "FIRE DEPARTMENT" What do a lot of EMT's and medics have written on their shirt's in big block letters? "FIRE"



Actually, only about a third of EMS is provided by fire departments.  Want to try again?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 28, 2010)

reaper said:


> Funny, 90% of the ones around me say "County EMS" on the side!
> 
> Not everything is this country is run like your system!


 
Ha ha! Great.

My shirt says Sheriff's Office.........


----------



## Cory (Jan 28, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Actually, only about a third of EMS is provided by fire departments.  Want to try again?



Source? 

I was talking specifically about 911 response. And if your ambulance says "Sherrif's Office", then that only proves my point as well.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 28, 2010)

Cory said:


> Source?
> 
> I was talking specifically about 911 response. And if your ambulance says "Sherrif's Office", then that only proves my point as well.



Do you have a source for EMS based fire suppression being the majority and anything other than a cash grab?



> The Proposition 13 concept--one of fiscal belt-tightening currently sweeping the country [Ed's Note: Prop. 13 was a 1978 antitax measure passed by Calif. voters. It helped spark a wave of similar measures throughout the U.S.]--demands that our firefighters provide the full spectrum of service--fire prevention, fire inspections, fire suppression and emergency medical services--in order to show some degree of cost-effectiveness.


http://www.emsresponder.com/features/article.jsp?id=11832&siteSection=18

...because nothing shows cost effectiveness like sending unneeded fire engines to medical calls.


----------



## reaper (Jan 28, 2010)

Cory said:


> Source?
> 
> I was talking specifically about 911 response. And if your ambulance says "Sherrif's Office", then that only proves my point as well.



Yes, Majority of 911 services are third service or private.


----------



## Cory (Jan 28, 2010)

reaper said:


> Yes, Majority of 911 services are third service or private.



Source?


----------



## reaper (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes SOURCE? You have been told by several people that actually work in the field. 

You have yet to provide a source for your claim that Fire based EMS is a majority. I can think of 100-200 public or private EMS services. Maybe 50-60 fire based.

So! Where is your source?


----------



## Sasha (Jan 28, 2010)

Children children.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 28, 2010)

Within area covered by the two local EMSA's (population ~750,000) there is only 1 Fire Department that provides 911 Ambulance (Ebbet's pass Fire)... and yet I can can name 9 private 911 ambulances companies off the top of my head in the same area.

Tuolumne County Ambulance
Hughson Ambulance
AMR (Stanislaus)
AMR (Turlock)
American Legion
Oak Valley District
Mercy Ambulance
Paterson District
Westside Ambulance

By that math, 10% of all 911 Ambulance is Fire based!  Of course, that one Fire Department covers a population of just 5k.  So, just because some areas of the country have a large Fire Based EMS coverage, that doesn't meant that reality is the same for everyone.  For that matter, I would be willing to bet that for every Fire Ambulance out there in the U.S. there is at least one AMR (private) ambulance!  LOL.  I would like to see the numbers as well on this, but I would be willing to bet that based on what I have seen, at the most 30% of all 911 Ambulances in the U.S. are Fire run.  As for the Sheriff's thing... only a few Sheriff's Offices in the entire U.S. run Ambulance, and even if that number was greater, a Sheriff's run Ambulance IS NOT Fire.

And my Source?  Just my 9 years of personal firsthand information.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Within area covered by the two local EMSA's (population ~750,000) there is only 1 Fire Department that provides 911 Ambulance (Ebbet's pass Fire)... and yet I can can name 9 private 911 ambulances companies off the top of my head in the same area.
> 
> Tuolumne County Ambulance
> Hughson Ambulance
> ...


 
Excellent post.......

~~~~~~

Yes, so far as I know, we are one of two Sheriff's Ambulances in the country and the only 911 response Sheriff's ambulance. The other handles just IFTs of folks already in custody, or something of that nature.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 28, 2010)

SOURCE:  American Ambulance Assosiation.

Now, the numbers are from 2005, and I could not find any newer ones, but it is hard to believe that have changed that much in 5 years:

*15,276 ambulance services in US 
48,384 ground ambulance vehicles 
840,669 EMS personnel 
Over 2/3’s of the nation’s largest 200 cities are served by non-fire-based ambulance services. *

So, if >67% of the United States' largest cities are served by Private 911 Ambulances, how much you want to bet that smaller cities and towns that don't have the resources for a Government Funded Fire Based Ambulance service and are using Private and/or County Run (Non-Fire) Ambulance?  The only Fire Based Systems I know in Central California are either much larger cities or are in areas with a small population of really rich folk that can afford higher taxes for a Government Run Fire Ambulance.

If anyone knows of newer/beter stats. I would actually like to know this as it might help in my crusade locally to keep Fire OUT of EMS sense so far it has only led to bad things; like (an this is common) 4 BLS engines code 3 to a ground level fall, while the ALS Ambo decides (based on the Deputy on scene) to go code 2!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 28, 2010)

I've resisted the urge to jump in with my .02 until now, but it's late and my resistance is low. ^_^

I would like to submit that every geographical area has different needs and concepts of operation, and that many areas within the same geographical area can also be different for the same reasons. I've read passionate and knowledgable (not that they are exclusive, because they certainly aren't) posts regarding the benefits/pitfalls of private, fire, strictly EMS, law enforcement, union, non-union, volunteer, paid, and many other variations on the above. There is no one system that can work for the entire country; heck, we can't even agree on certification levels between states, let alone which system works the best. Isn't it enough that we can agree that emergency medicine is a noble profession, that providing care is a darn good reason to get out of bed in the morning, and that at the end of the day, the patient really couldn't give a big rat's butt in a whirlwind what the patch on our uniform says? To borrow (and corrupt) a line from a recent song: blood is red, oxygen is good, and sometimes I think we're ALL crazy. Have a good night, folks...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 28, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> ...it's late and my resistance is low. ^_^



*RESISTANCE IS FUTILE!!!*


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 28, 2010)

Owned?


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm feeling that way...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 28, 2010)

VFFforpeople said:


> I hear ya I signed up for HazMat B-D and it was cancelled :/ and the college now doesnt offer RS1 or swiftwater anymore.



yep... now I am trying to fill that hole by organizing some classes for the Team.  Writting up a proposal right now to get funding for a POST certifying Mantracking Class for 15 people.  And I have to retake Swiftwater in April, so we are working on that too...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 29, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> I've resisted the urge to jump in with my .02 until now, but it's late and my resistance is low. ^_^
> 
> I would like to submit that every geographical area has different needs and concepts of operation, and that many areas within the same geographical area can also be different for the same reasons. I've read passionate and knowledgable (not that they are exclusive, because they certainly aren't) posts regarding the benefits/pitfalls of private, fire, strictly EMS, law enforcement, union, non-union, volunteer, paid, and many other variations on the above. There is no one system that can work for the entire country; heck, we can't even agree on certification levels between states, let alone which system works the best. Isn't it enough that we can agree that emergency medicine is a noble profession, that providing care is a darn good reason to get out of bed in the morning, and that at the end of the day, the patient really couldn't give a big rat's butt in a whirlwind what the patch on our uniform says? To borrow (and corrupt) a line from a recent song: blood is red, oxygen is good, and sometimes I think we're ALL crazy. Have a good night, folks...


 
Ahhhhh.....but thou in thy tiredness hath hit the nail squarely on it's head and put to shame the rest of us who have been arguing about this on and off today.

I completely agree with you.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> And I have to retake Swiftwater in April, so we are working on that too...


 

We???? Are you skitzophrenic or do you just have a mouse in you pocket?

jk jk jk.........


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 29, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> We???? Are you skitzophrenic or do you just have a mouse in you pocket?
> 
> jk jk jk.........



For the record, Mountain is not the personality talking to you right now... this is Monique... and Monique (who like to talk in the third person) says, "We (the Team) just got a grant from the Feds for 10 complete sets of new PPE gear (drysuits, fins, pfd, helmets, bags, etc...) and the money to send 10 people to be certified or the money to send 20 people to recert."


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> For the record, Mountain is not the personality talking to you right now... this is Monique... and Monique (who like to talk in the third person) says, "We (the Team) just got a grant from the Feds for 10 complete sets of new PPE gear (drysuits, fins, pfd, helmets, bags, etc...) and the money to send 10 people to be certified or the money to send 20 people to recert."


 

Ahhhhhh....forgive this thy humble servant.....errrrr.....Monique. Enjoy yourself and the grant that was awarded to all of your personalities.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 29, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> For the record, Mountain is not the personality talking to you right now... this is Monique... and Monique (who like to talk in the third person) says, "We (the Team) just got a grant from the Feds for 10 complete sets of new PPE gear (drysuits, fins, pfd, helmets, bags, etc...) and the money to send 10 people to be certified or the money to send 20 people to recert."


 
In these often-referenced "days of economic uncertainty", getting a check like this one is great. Congratulations!


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 29, 2010)

good morning/afternoon all!!!


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 29, 2010)

blahhh I feel like crud. I blame this crappy weather. I want to do something productive but it's too cold and gross outside.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 29, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> blahhh I feel like crud. I blame this crappy weather. I want to do something productive but it's too cold and gross outside.



So says the texas girl, try living in a snow drift in Indiana.


----------



## RescueYou (Jan 29, 2010)

Soooo....who all is looking forward to the brightest full moon of the year tonight??? HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Owned?



How mature of you. You know, I didn't argue, I only asked for sources, and only one of you were able to give me statistics( I didn't even check the credibility). Did I try to argue with satistics? No, probably because I'm not an egotistical ... like yourself. But, I guess in your mind, winning a petty internet forum debate (that wasn't even a debate) is worth celebrating, if so then thats great. I'm glad something makes you happy. But, you know, I think I stopped saying childish things like "owned" when I turned 12.

And my actual point still stands. It is ridiculous to say that the federal government doesn't recognize EMS, just because you were only sorta mentioned in the President's speech. And just because someone doesn't say "EMS" doesn't mean they aren't akwnoledging you.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 29, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> So says the texas girl, try living in a snow drift in Indiana.



at least you got snow. they teased us with the possibility of 1-5inches and we got squat.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 29, 2010)

RescueYou said:


> Soooo....who all is looking forward to the brightest full moon of the year tonight??? HAHAHAHAHA



what moon.....we got clouds and "snow"


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 29, 2010)

RescueYou said:


> Soooo....who all is looking forward to the brightest full moon of the year tonight??? HAHAHAHAHA


 
Oh my gosh are you serious? I just went on shift.......


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 29, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> at least you got snow. they teased us with the possibility of 1-5inches and we got squat.



Snow is over rated, okay not at first but after a while it gets old


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 29, 2010)

good point but all we have had this year is a lousy 2 inches....not even worth the sledding


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 29, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> at least you got snow. they teased us with the possibility of 1-5inches and we got squat.


 
Ah, but we're getting freezing rain tonight and tomorrow. Tomorrow is going to be dedicated to a nice fire in the fireplace and quality time under a comforter...


----------



## foxfire (Jan 29, 2010)

RescueYou said:


> Soooo....who all is looking forward to the brightest full moon of the year tonight??? HAHAHAHAHA



 Yeah. I saw it and thought it was pretty. If it wasn't so cold, I would go for a moonlight ride on my horse. 
Sooooo glad that I don't have a shift tonight. h34r:
^_^


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 29, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> good point but all we have had this year is a lousy 2 inches....not even worth the sledding



All you need is enough to throw a snowball.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 29, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> All you need is enough to throw a snowball.



im not for snowball fights i usually lose. im a sledder!!! and now this snow is starting to look promising yay!!!


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 30, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> So says the texas girl, try living in a snow drift in Indiana.




ummm yeah I would not survive!  If I wanted cold weather I would live in the north, I don't, so this crap can go elsewhere. I want my warm weather back. lol 


And my Slim's stall flooded so I get to go and strip it out tomorrow. <_< I have a good feeling I'll end up eating mud.


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 30, 2010)

*pictures lindsey eating mud and laughs hysterically*


----------



## Seaglass (Jan 30, 2010)

So far, the full moon hasn't meant any extraordinary craziness here. Oh well. 

As for the shirt thing, one of mine says Fire. I'm EMS-only. I don't mind. We're just one big ol' happy Redneck Response family... even the sheriff's department stages with us fairly often, though they get their own shirts.  



			
				Tincanfireman said:
			
		

> Ah, but we're getting freezing rain tonight and tomorrow. Tomorrow is going to be dedicated to a nice fire in the fireplace and quality time under a comforter...



Ditto.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 30, 2010)

God I'm so frickin tired but my schedule won't let me sleep :sad:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 30, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> So far, the full moon hasn't meant any extraordinary craziness here. Oh well.



Oh my word it has here. I didn't sleep a wink last nite and travelled well over 200 miles.........and now I have to help teach a BLS class.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 30, 2010)

Questions of the day:

Why is it that whenever you go to another department for training its guarenteed they will get toned out, but if you stay at your own department for training you never will?

Why did God only put 24 hours in one day?

Why is it our school is forced to play a team whose JV is better than our Varsity?

Why the hell are girls so confusing, and why must they always travel in packs?


----------



## Medic744 (Jan 30, 2010)

Answers to Your Questions of the day:

Why is it that whenever you go to another department for training its guarenteed they will get toned out, but if you stay at your own department for training you never will?  Its Murphys Law.  Or whatever law applies to a situation like watching water boil.

Why did God only put 24 hours in one day? Better question who came up with the concept of seconds, hours, days, etc.  Who is the guy that sat down one day and said this period of time will be called an hour from now on.

Why is it our school is forced to play a team whose JV is better than our Varsity? District lines

Why the hell are girls so confusing, and why must they always travel in packs? Not all girls are confusing and not all travel in packs, but those who travel in packs are usually the most confusing.
^_^^_^^_^^_^^_^^_^^_^^_^^_^


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 31, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> Questions of the day:
> Why the hell are girls so confusing, and why must they always travel in packs?



Girls are confusing because y'all are so confusing.  It's only fair if we dish it back. lol kidding, I have no clue, but we're not all confusing. And it's because we like to be social. I personally would rather be out and about with a group of friends than by myself.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 31, 2010)

Yea, but us guys would always prefer you girls to be by yourself if we want to approach.


Think of lions.. they don't chase the whole pack but the weak lone straggler.  Wait... bad analogy...^_^


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 31, 2010)

That's when you just gotta catch us by ourself. We're not always in packs. B)

and hey! I caught that joke. I'm no weak lone straggler! 

on another note

I pretty much needed a boat just to get to my truck yesterday. It sucked.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 31, 2010)

Kinda sad that you consider that puddle any type of obstacle.  



I feel like I've seen that truck somewhere before... :unsure:


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 31, 2010)

That puddle was deeper than it looks! It was up to my ankles. I don't need cold wet feet! Thankfully it's gone now

and yeah the trucks pretty easy to spot at school! Just look for the dirty one.  It needs to be washed. It's not exacty white anymore. lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 31, 2010)

It's supposed to be white?!


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 31, 2010)

hahaha I think the last time I washed it was before I went to Mexico...and that was at the end of September :blush: Now it's just too cold and wet or that's what I'll use as my excuse. And it's just gonna get dirty again when I go outta town next weekend so I'll continue to wait


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 31, 2010)

Cold and wet?  It had to have gotten up to like, 35 degrees today.  Water doesn't freeze at 35!

PS-- Next time I see your truck at school I'm taking that gas can out of the back... call it a donation to my education with me drving 140miles a day.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll give it its bath when it gets back into the 60s.


And no it never got above 32 here! Thankyouverymuch!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 31, 2010)

You Texans and your technicalities.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 31, 2010)

It's ok you're just jealous and know that I'm right! ;]


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 31, 2010)

Linuss said:


> It's supposed to be white?!



Ha ha ha! I love it. My boss told me today that if I washed my truck, I might be able to get an extra ten mph or another couple miles
per gallon out of it. Seriously it has not been washed except by rain since before thanksgiving. But hey, when you live where you have to drive dirt roads in the kind of weather we are having, it is a wast of time to wash it.


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 31, 2010)

you mean people actually wash their vehicles?? I always wondered what those car wash thingy's on the corners of streets were.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 31, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ha ha ha! I love it. My boss told me today that if I washed my truck, I might be able to get an extra ten mph or another couple miles
> per gallon out of it. Seriously it has not been washed except by rain since before thanksgiving. But hey, when you live where you have to drive dirt roads in the kind of weather we are having, it is a wast of time to wash it.





That's my philosophy! I don't see the point in washing it right now when I know it's just going to get dirty again. 


Plus when it's dirty I don't feel the need to go drive through mud anymore. lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm a 21yo college student in paramedic school that plays paintball.  How I don't drive with medical supplies and paintballs up to my eyes is a miracle.


I actually try to clean the inside of my car out once a month.  Outside only when bored.  The trunk though... that's all my paintball stuff.  It will be dirty no matter what I do, so I don't touch it.  I just try to keep it in one corner of the trunk.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 31, 2010)

I clean the inside of the truck out often. With how much I'm in and that I let the moose tag along with me sometimes it's a must! It gets vaccuumed at least twice a month.


I do use it as another tackroom some of the time. You'll often find a halter or some leadropes in the back seat and my boots/spurs. As well as a bridle or saddle every now and then.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 31, 2010)

:wacko: need i say more? its been a long rough week.......thank goodness its over for the most part


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 31, 2010)

mmmmm breakfast at 12:30


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 31, 2010)

how much snow did  yall get in missour angel?


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice nap B)


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 31, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> how much snow did  yall get in missour angel?



this time around 1.5 inches.....and most of it has melted away already. so now everythings a swampy mess. ugh.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 31, 2010)

Its lonely in chat right now


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 31, 2010)

It's definitely a throw my hair up in a pony tail and wear a hat kind of day.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 31, 2010)

im feeling rather negative today........not cool. think a roadtrip is in order.....but where shall i venture to today?


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 31, 2010)

we didnt get any of the snow that they promised but I am not complaining lol


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 31, 2010)

one good snow....thats all i want then the summer can come back. cause im missing river and lake time.


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 31, 2010)

yea i am so missing my rides down the great river road lol..


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 31, 2010)

that and im tired of being cooped up in the house.....urgh


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 31, 2010)

well the cold weather really doesnt keep me cooped up inside.  i'll go out and ride my fourwheeler or work on one of my bikes in the shop


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 31, 2010)

sh*t it does me........i live "in the city" per say so 4 wheeling is out. i mean i walk and whatnot but its been to damn cold to walk or its raining/snowing so thats out. my only entertainment is this and facebook unless im at work


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 31, 2010)

hmmm so my mouth's filter broke...it's what happens when my temper flares up. <_< whoops


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 31, 2010)

wonders what lindsey is talking about?? hrm she must have an altered mental status lol


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 31, 2010)

no, stupid people keep fcking with my horse. If I find out who it is it WONT be pretty


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 31, 2010)

well that isnt any good.. but i promise ya it isnt me


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 31, 2010)

yeah people can mess with me all they want but don't drag my horses into anything. I do not take kindly to it one bit. 

and what pisses me off even more is I have no clue who is doing this crap. I haven't spent much time at the barn lately to piss anyone off so why the flip this crap is happening is unknown to me


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 31, 2010)

they are bored?  maybe you turned them down??  who know's.. people are ignorant


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 31, 2010)

I haven't been at the barn! I either go early or get there way late and nobody's there. Oh well. If anything happens again I'm really going to flip a switch


----------



## Medic744 (Jan 31, 2010)

Its cold and icky outside and a full moon.  If I didnt already know it was a full moon then I would have guessed the moment our first call dropped.  Right out of the box this am was a young guy who had multiple psych issues who "got a flat on the side of the road."  Too bad the side of the road was through a construction site putting 2 tires on and 2 tires off of the incomplete feeder road.  Somebody was watching out for him though cause he missed hitting the concrete barriers and stopped about 10 yds before the unfinished construction stops and there is a 25 ft drop down to the creek.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 31, 2010)

...always a bad omen when you're at work < 20 minutes and you're already wearing someone else's dinner...h34r:


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 31, 2010)

night all.......its been a long week


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 1, 2010)

Geez, nearly twelve hours have elapsed since someone posted to this thread; I believe that may well be a record...


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 1, 2010)

a week later after I was bit, it's uglier in person. It's bigger than a golf ball lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 1, 2010)

Passed my NREMT-I written and my medic practicals finally got transferred over to the application! Should get all the paperwork in by the end of the week, then it's time to apply for CO EMS licensure


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds like everyone else is having just as much fun as I have been  
having. Over the past 90 hours I have had about 9 hours of sleep.  
And twice I have been covered pretty much all down my front in someone 
elses stomach contents, worked a full arrest on a 30 year old guy, had  
to remove said guy from the second story of his apartment via a  
staircase with three 90* turns nesscetating the removal of the  
banaster by the PD and had to wash out the back of the amb with a  
garden hose before being washed down myself. Travelled probably 400  
miles, got a cold, got an infection in my gum that hurts like heck  
right now and focrcing me into the dentist this afternoon, I am on  
shift tonight, tomarrow and tomarrow night. I was supposed to go  
skiing Thursday, but the hill is getting rain right now, etc, etc,  
etc...........

But I guess I am still breathing so I can't really complain since  
several of my most recent patients couldn't even say that.


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 1, 2010)

Jt: congrats!



lightsandsirens5 said:


> got an infection in my gum that hurts like heck
> right now and focrcing me into the dentist this afternoon



I'm prone to those. I've learned that I can keep them stabilized pretty much indefinitely with a half and half mix of peroxide and water as mouthwash, along with occasionally rinsing them with saltwater. They really suck.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 1, 2010)

Now going on week 2 with no calls


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 1, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> Now going on week 2 with no calls



dont go getting lazy lol


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 1, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> Now going on week 2 with no calls



sounds like your no call stent is starting to compete with the one i had about a month or so ago....18.5 days NO calls. but the tone Gods have more than made up for it


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 1, 2010)

Working for a volly has its downsides. Going on 2 weeks for medical, going on a month for a fire.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah...


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 2, 2010)

I want a :censored: fire, NOW!!


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 2, 2010)

ha ha ha.....in due time. or u could move here we got meth labs blowing up all over the place in this last week.....like this one.... if the youtube link works

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpjtZLMHDrc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 2, 2010)

half way to cloud nine is all I can say h34r:


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 2, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> ha ha ha.....in due time. or u could move here we got meth labs blowing up all over the place in this last week.....like this one.... if the youtube link works
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpjtZLMHDrc&feature=player_embedded



I'll go for a straight house fire. Just give me a few days to get some new equipment on my gear. Got a new el cheapo flashlight, i'm looking for a peice of old inner tube right now, im too cheap to go out and buy anything.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 2, 2010)

oh i got just a straight house fire.....let me grab the link





here it is...this was a straight up fire....cant see much "fire" but still good no less


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sTTsyV2zi0


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 2, 2010)

Good night world :lol:


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm liking tonight. Time and a half for a regularly scheduled shift. Gotta love being put on call and then called about 5 minutes later to come on in. And I'm working ER tonight instead of floor, so I'm even happier


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 2, 2010)

GGrr... Almost as soon as I posted that last post, I got told to follow a pt up to the medsurg floor. Apparently getting him meant we pushed the floor over it's census for techs, so I was floating to fill in


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 2, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> I want a :censored: fire, NOW!!


 

Start one in your fireplace....not that hard dude. Calm down......

jk. I hear you. Have not had a fire (other than already under control slash piles) in my district since right before Christamas.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 2, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> oh i got just a straight house fire.....let me grab the link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

WOW! What is with all the people inside the hot zone without being packed up?!?!? I mean, one guy dosen't even have full turnouts on and he is sticking his head in the doorway! Then there is that gal who looks like she might be a cop holding the hoseline right outside the door, no PPE whatsoever!

Apparently they have never been teached about this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTQWNCeCBvQ

Or this:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1_u-eAq5QU&feature=related

Or these: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InrS4Fdndr4&NR=1


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 2, 2010)

yeah well the fact that our fire chief is so anal with the safety of his personnel seein that video floored me. but i guess you can get away with that stuff when you wear more than just a fire department hat. and im even more shocked that they posted it to youtube at that. but what the heck they do what they want cause they're the fire dept. ugh!


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 2, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Start one in your fireplace....not that hard dude. Calm down......
> 
> jk. I hear you. Have not had a fire (other than already under control slash piles) in my district since right before Christamas.



I havent' had a full fire since before christmas, all others have been disregards


----------



## foxfire (Feb 2, 2010)

Thats it!!!
No more mr. nice guy!!
somebody is going to get a karate chop samwhich!:glare:


----------



## firetender (Feb 2, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> I want a :censored: fire, NOW!!



Can Medics say "I want a :censored: impaled abdomen, NOW!!" and get away with it?

Torch alert!


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 2, 2010)

firetender said:


> Can Medics say "I want a :censored: impaled abdomen, NOW!!" and get away with it?
> 
> Torch alert!



You don't ask for much.


----------



## foxfire (Feb 2, 2010)

foxfire said:


> Thats it!!!
> No more mr. nice guy!!
> somebody is going to get a karate chop samwhich!:glare:


btw,you all are safe.
I am fuming at a certain neighbor that will not fix his fence and thus cattle  keep getting out. 
hope no one thought I was going after them.-_-


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 2, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> yeah well the fact that our fire chief is so anal with the safety of his personnel seein that video floored me. but i guess you can get away with that stuff when you wear more than just a fire department hat. and im even more shocked that they posted it to youtube at that. but what the heck they do what they want cause they're the fire dept. ugh!



Every couple months, we get some new member who tapes something on his cell phone and posts it to youtube. Sometimes safety errors are turned up that way, though we're usually pretty good about not making them in the first place. Regardless, the department asks for it to be taken down as soon as possible whenever it becomes known.


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 2, 2010)

I really need to move to an agency I won't be embarrassed to work or volunteer for. I think I might've found one, but now I need time to get one of the certs that's in really high demand there, apply, and get accepted... ugh.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 2, 2010)

foxfire said:


> Thats it!!!
> No more mr. nice guy!!
> somebody is going to get a karate chop samwhich!:glare:


 
Woah pardner! Calm down. Take a step back and a deap breath......................That way when you go after them, you will be thinking clearer and will be able to fight better.B)

Ummmm.....you do mean sandwich, right?


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 2, 2010)

foxfire said:


> btw,you all are safe.
> I am fuming at a certain neighbor that will not fix his fence and thus cattle keep getting out.


 
I think the message might be more effective if you invite him over for some nice grilled steaks... B)


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 2, 2010)

omg i love olive garden but its going to make me fat


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 2, 2010)

Bored.



Watching some show on NatGeo about debunking conspiracy theorist of 9/11.  I want to punch this Dylan Avery in the face.  Twice.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 2, 2010)

ugh headache...take that back. whole body ache :glare:


----------



## foxfire (Feb 2, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Woah pardner! Calm down. Take a step back and a deap breath......................That way when you go after them, you will be thinking clearer and will be able to fight better.B)
> 
> Ummmm.....you do mean sandwich, right?


sorry, was too busy trying to catch my breath, let alone take a deep one. 
The cattle excite our horses and the neighbor is in AZ. So thus, I must play cowboy on foot and chase them. And no, I can't use the horse to round the cattle up. My horse thinks that cattle eat horses.
I was just letting off some steam. 
yes i meant sandwhich. ^_^ 



Tincanfireman said:


> I think the message might be more effective if you invite him over for some nice grilled steaks... B)


That is a good idea. Might consider that next time.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 2, 2010)

Work work work. Off at midnight.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 3, 2010)

I am sick and tired of the Mexican American war. Sick and tired of American seige tactics at Vera Cruz. Sick and tired of General Zacary Taylor, Winfield Scott, Santa Ana and every other leader that was there. Sick of President James Polk. Sick of..........:wacko:


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 3, 2010)

I love military history myself.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 3, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I love military history myself.


 
Ho me too. Normally. But my prof is beating the Mexican American war part to death for some reason. I'll be over it tomorrow I'm sure.

~~~~

On a side note, by Sunday night, I will have worked 102 hours on the ambulance this week......Need a slight break. I'm trying to go skiing Thursday, my only day off this week.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 3, 2010)

I love how Lincoln is now approving Drone attacks in Atlanta.


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 3, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I love military history myself.



Me three, though I tend to focus more on ancient Rome and the Middle East. There's actually a paper that I should be writing about that right now...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 3, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> Me three, though I tend to focus more on ancient Rome and the Middle East. There's actually a paper that I should be writing about that right now...


 
So you taking military hx too? Fun!

Actually I feally do enjoy it, but I am crabby right now and need to sleep. This is my first night off since last Thursday and I have not slept more than 4 hours in any given 24 for the last 5 days. I am beginning to realize why all you paramedic/college students talk about the exaustion that comes with the school/EMS thing. Guess I better get used to it, the rest of my sophmore, junior and senior years will be like that I guess. This week is busier than normal since I picked up a several extra shifts for someone. I do get a major chunk of next week off though.

g'night peoples.......


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 3, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So you taking military hx too? Fun!
> 
> Actually I feally do enjoy it, but I am crabby right now and need to sleep. This is my first night off since last Thursday and I have not slept more than 4 hours in any given 24 for the last 5 days. I am beginning to realize why all you paramedic/college students talk about the exaustion that comes with the school/EMS thing. Guess I better get used to it, the rest of my sophmore, junior and senior years will be like that I guess. This week is busier than normal since I picked up a several extra shifts for someone. I do get a major chunk of next week off though.
> 
> g'night peoples.......



Sort of. Only in one that counts at the moment. It's not even billed that way, but there are still plenty of juicy battles. 

I've only got a few left before I'm done. Can't wait... sleeping looks really attractive. But I think I'm deluding myself. I'm probably just going to hang the paper on the wall, apply to more schools, up one of my PT jobs to FT and wind up staying just as busy until the next round of schooling starts.

If it's at all encouraging, if you survived your first year, you'll probably make it through. Most people who drop out seem to do it early.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 3, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> Every couple months, we get some new member who tapes something on his cell phone and posts it to youtube. Sometimes safety errors are turned up that way, though we're usually pretty good about not making them in the first place. Regardless, the department asks for it to be taken down as soon as possible whenever it becomes known.



yeah but its our (i use that term loosely) fire chief who is posting them. him or his wife


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 3, 2010)

so as i sit here i can hear my grandmas voice in my head sayin "now sweetheart two wrongs dont make a right" so heres the deal:
one of our board members son died monday. visitation is tonight. i have to work when our district does our walk through. is it bad that im trying to get out of work in order to not go to the funeral home? just this past summer my grandpa died i missed a few days of work and the whole place knew about it but not one person from our board made it to the funeral home. that hurt my feelings and pissed me off at the same time. i know i will end up going and blah, blah, blah......but i just cant fight the urge to want to either call in or sit in the truck while everyone else goes through.

am i a horrible person?


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 3, 2010)

Today is a sad but also happy day. I just don't want to cry. I'm such a girl


----------



## Sasha (Feb 3, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> so as i sit here i can hear my grandmas voice in my head sayin "now sweetheart two wrongs dont make a right" so heres the deal:
> one of our board members son died monday. visitation is tonight. i have to work when our district does our walk through. is it bad that im trying to get out of work in order to not go to the funeral home? just this past summer my grandpa died i missed a few days of work and the whole place knew about it but not one person from our board made it to the funeral home. that hurt my feelings and pissed me off at the same time. i know i will end up going and blah, blah, blah......but i just cant fight the urge to want to either call in or sit in the truck while everyone else goes through.
> 
> am i a horrible person?



Stop being sour grapes and support your coworker.

I imagine it's harder to lose a child then a grandparent. You expect to outlive them, and there is usually some indication their time is running out. I don't think any parent expects or is prepared to outlive their child. (barring those unfortunate parents of children diagnosed with terminal medical conditions)

I'm sure they didn't not attend to hurt your feelings. It is a bitter and petty person not to support a coworker in their time of need because they didn't come to your grandfather's funeral.

Also did you ask for them to come? It sounds like you were invited or it is customary.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 3, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Stop being sour grapes and support your coworker.
> 
> I imagine it's harder to lose a child then a grandparent. You expect to outlive them, and there is usually some indication their time is running out. I don't think any parent expects or is prepared to outlive their child. (barring those unfortunate parents of children diagnosed with terminal medical conditions)
> 
> ...



first off hes not a co-worker. he is a member of our board of directors. i wasnt invited im being forced to go cause im on duty. an alpha page goes out to EVERYONE and emails sent to the board to notify them of any deaths within the district. so its not like they didnt know and im not just singling him out for whatever reason. 

and lets be quite honest i could walk up to all but 2 of our board members in street clothes slap them in the face and they would have no fricken clue who i was. so if i dont know are they really gonna know i was missing???

i know its childish but.......

will i go? yes. will i get out of the truck? yes. will my feelings change on the whole situation? absolutely not


----------



## reaper (Feb 3, 2010)

If you do not know the person or the board member, then sit in the truck. You have no morale responsibility to pay respects to someone you didn't even know.

No, they cannot force you to do it either. But, remember that if you take a stand, it will be remembered and you may be run off!


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 3, 2010)

<------- :censored:ing good mood


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 3, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> will i go? yes. will i get out of the truck? yes. will my feelings change on the whole situation? absolutely not



I say go, and only vent about your feelings anonymously. If you were coming as a civilian, it would be fine not to go, but if you're going as a member of your squad, then it's another story. Numbers matter, and staying in the truck in uniform is a serious snub. The death of a child isn't a thing to play tit-for-tat over, I think, especially right after it happens.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 4, 2010)

had a goodnight at work. picked up the sweetest little old lady who informed my partner and i that she was gonna live to be 105 and that we were the cutest "couple" she had ever seen. LOL. 

one of the best ive picked up in a while. makes me smile just a bit 

oh and got some good HALO time in too.


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 4, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> had a goodnight at work. picked up the sweetest little old lady who informed my partner and i that she was gonna live to be 105 and that we were the cutest "couple" she had ever seen. LOL.
> 
> one of the best ive picked up in a while. makes me smile just a bit
> 
> oh and got some good HALO time in too.



That's cute! The best patient comment I've had lately was the really drunk girl who told us she loved bondage and so being backboarded was fun.

HALO? If that's High Altitude Low Opening, your job is way more awesome than mine.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 4, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> had a goodnight at work. picked up the sweetest little old lady who informed my partner and i that she was gonna live to be 105 and that we were the cutest "couple" she had ever seen. LOL.
> 
> one of the best ive picked up in a while. makes me smile just a bit
> 
> oh and got some good HALO time in too.



Two of our crewmembers were asked by a little old lady pt not long ago if they were married. Except the guy who was driving is like 65+ and the gal who did pt care is 23. They were laughing about it for the rest of the shift.

And second Seaglass on the HALO part. I thought you were an EMT, not a CSAR Jumper or PJ! ;-)


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 4, 2010)

ha ha ha..i wouldnt survive w/o halo time at work. gives me good reason to blow up and shoot the people i work with and not have to spend the rest of my life in jail. bahahahahaha


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 4, 2010)

Just saw one of my oldest friends for the first time in almost 6 years. It's great to get to know someone all over again


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 5, 2010)

I was planning on waking up at 4:20... I woke up at 2:45.  Not cool.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 5, 2010)

Got up and got ready for work. I was all ready, just about to put on my boots, then I realized...its FRIDAY nit Saturday. Durr.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Got up and got ready for work. I was all ready, just about to put on my boots, then I realized...its FRIDAY nit Saturday. Durr.



I've done that before  Makes ya feel kinda like an idjit don't it?


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 5, 2010)

Packing so I can get the heck out of dodge tonight 

Gonna be a fun weekend


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 5, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Packing so I can get the heck out of dodge tonight
> 
> Gonna be a fun weekend



i like dodge.. why the heck get out of it hrm?


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 5, 2010)

cause I'm sick of this city. I need some country time. I like that dodge better


----------



## Medic744 (Feb 5, 2010)

Im tired and have a million things to do today and a very cranky baby who doesnt want to cooperate.  I really wish I didnt have to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I was planning on waking up at 4:20... I woke up at 2:45. Not cool.


 
Is better than waking up 2 hrs and 35 mins late (0655 if my math is correct)

Like I did not long ago. Slept in a little too late. Supposed to leave the house at 0500 to get to the shack on time. Insted I woke up at 0715......and my shift started at 0600, and I am 30+ mins out of town. Thank God it was a VERY slow day.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 5, 2010)

How crazy am i to be reading this from my phone- btw i love my new phone


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 5, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> How crazy am i to be reading this from my phone- btw i love my new phone



iPhone??? cause i got me one today!!! super excited!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> How crazy am i to be reading this from my phone- btw i love my new phone



What phone did you get?


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 5, 2010)

I got the samsung rouge


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 5, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Got up and got ready for work. I was all ready, just about to put on my boots, then I realized...its FRIDAY nit Saturday. Durr.



I've done that before, only to leave and go "hey, where's the sun?" The answer was that it wasn't going to rise for several more hours... and that it was totally the wrong day of the week.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 6, 2010)

woo hoop got my new phone been without for three says. Got the droid eris


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice to both of ya'll with new phones! I picked up an HTC Hero (Android phone) on Thursday.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 6, 2010)

Any of ya'll that are the praying type, toss one up for a SW Medevac rotor crew that apparently went down on a training run near Ft. Bliss. .Mil is not releasing if there were any casualties.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 6, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> iPhone??? cause i got me one today!!! super excited!!!


 
I love mine. Never gonna be able to go to any other phone. I am NOT and apple computer fan, but for sure, the iPhone is far and away the best there is.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 6, 2010)

4:30 and I'm still up lol I'm having little bit too much fun


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 6, 2010)

I dont know wether to be excited because im having a blast on my college day or to be bummed cause my date sunday got canceled


----------



## Medic744 (Feb 6, 2010)

I hate having raging insomnia the night before you work.  At least we havent turned a wheel today and I got a cat nap this am.  Downside is my partner has been off for 4 days and is full of cleaning energy today.


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 6, 2010)

gah help me.. i spent way to much money today


----------



## Medic744 (Feb 6, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> gah help me.. i spent way to much money today



You and me both.  Hope it was on fun stuff for you.  Half bills, half fun things on this end.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 7, 2010)

Nothin like whataburger at 5am lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't know.. sleep is pretty good at 5am too.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 7, 2010)

Grumble, grumble, grumble.......

Sat around all day yesterday doing a ton of nothing. Then, less than 10 minutes after we turned it over to the night shift, all heck breaks loose. Two vehicle MVA with entrapment, truamas, a drunk guy with a compund humerus fx, etc. And it just kept going!

Well, I get today off, then back to the shack Monday. Maybe we get something then.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 7, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I don't know.. sleep is pretty good at 5am too.



No whataburger is pretty good too lol


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 7, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I love mine. Never gonna be able to go to any other phone. I am NOT and apple computer fan, but for sure, the iPhone is far and away the best there is.



ive only had it a few days and honestly i have no idea how i manged to NOT have one. still havent gotten it all figured out yet but i just lvoe it


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm feeling the same way about my Hero. I had an iTouch for the longest time but didn't want to switch to AT&T (Who around here has worse coverage than anyone else) just to get that phone.

Once Epocrates is released for the Hero it really will be the perfect phone.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 7, 2010)

You dint need AT&T for tge iPhone. I'm on tmobile with my iPhone for nearly tge past 2 years. Cheaper than AT&T too. 

There are rumors that the iPhone will switch to verizon this year, if so I'm going back to them in a heartbeat.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 7, 2010)

Linuss said:


> You dint need AT&T for tge iPhone. I'm on tmobile with my iPhone for nearly tge past 2 years. Cheaper than AT&T too.
> 
> There are rumors that the iPhone will switch to verizon this year, if so I'm going back to them in a heartbeat.



I've had Sprint for years and Tmobiles coverage in this state isn't much better than ATT. However if they bring it out for Verizon, I can crack it to work on Sprint


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 7, 2010)

I heard that droids were gonna become availble on AT&T too. But that I do not know for sure just what I heard. Lol


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 7, 2010)

:sad: my colts :sad:


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 7, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> :sad: my colts :sad:


----------



## MusicMedic (Feb 7, 2010)

ruralemt said:


> :sad: My colts :sad:



who dattt?!?!?!?!


----------



## Cory (Feb 8, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> :sad: my colts :sad:



At least The Who was good, I mean they're not what they used to be, but it is always cool to see them.


----------



## KempoEMT (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm waiting for my backround check to clear so I can finally apply for a job.  I need the extra $$ right now, every little bit helps


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 8, 2010)

How 'bout them Saints!!!!! Yea baby! No Colts tonite.......

N'orleans came to win that one. I am not a Saints fan, but I am anti-Colt.......so the enemy of my enemy is my friend.

Did y'all see that 2 point conv. Whew! What a catch.

The first Saints TD turned the tide, the onside secured it and the defensive TD drove it all home! 

Way to go Saints!!! New Orleans, celebrate!!!!!


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 8, 2010)

whoo hoo marathon work schedule began at 1800 last night worked 12 off 2 to my other job for 8 off for 2 on for another 12 off 2 and back to my other job for another 8.........YIKES. 

BRING ON THE BAD WEATHER AND STUPID PEOPLE WHO DONT KNOW HOW TO DRIVE IN IT!!! woot woot!!!!


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 8, 2010)

Is back home unfortunately. :sad: I had lots of fun this weekend. Didn't want it to end.


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 8, 2010)

Just finished the NIMS IS-100 and IS-700 man that was boring.. think i might take a nap now


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 8, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> Just finished the NIMS IS-100 and IS-700 man that was boring.. think i might take a nap now



I need to do that before I move to CO... most of the service there want it... And I'd never heard of it till I looked at their requirements. NM services don't care for the most part


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 8, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I need to do that before I move to CO... most of the service there want it... And I'd never heard of it till I looked at their requirements. NM services don't care for the most part



yea only one of the services that I want to apply for want it so I had to do it to satisfy them


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 8, 2010)

So I have discovered that second degree burns smell like burned hotdog....I am now airing out the back of my ambulance sheessh


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 9, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> So I have discovered that second degree burns smell like burned hotdog....I am now airing out the back of my ambulance sheessh


 
Smelled full thickness burns yet? You cannot even describe the one I smelled. Disgusting. I felt terrible for the pt since he had melted plastic all over in and around the burned area. he said it only hurt around the outside. But he sure will be hurting when it starts to heal.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 9, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Grumble, grumble, grumble.......
> 
> Sat around all day yesterday doing a ton of nothing. Then, less than 10 minutes after we turned it over to the night shift, all heck breaks loose. Two vehicle MVA with entrapment, truamas, a drunk guy with a compund humerus fx, etc. And it just kept going!
> 
> Well, I get today off, then back to the shack Monday. Maybe we get something then.





I can honestly say I have not nor do I want to. The funy thing is is Another crew came in just after us and asked. " who burnt the weenies?" I about died laughing. It was soo funny but not all at the same time.

Oops quoted the wrong person lol darn phone


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 9, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> I can honestly say I have not nor do I want to. The funy thing is is Another crew came in just after us and asked. " who burnt the weenies?" I about died laughing. It was soo funny but not all at the same time.
> 
> Oops quoted the wrong person lol darn phone



Actually right person, wrong post


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 9, 2010)

My 19yo assault patient yesterday when I was checking him over:

"It's ok.  I'm ok.  I've been shot before"



I didn't know whether to feel sad or die of laughter.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 9, 2010)

No school today because of snow, therefore there is a lack of distractions to keep me from thinking of the attemted suicide I ran last night.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 9, 2010)

Linuss said:


> My 19yo assault patient yesterday when I was checking him over:
> "It's ok. I'm ok. I've been shot before"
> I didn't know whether to feel sad or die of laughter.


 
Kinda like the OB call I ran recently; when I was explaining to the near-term 15 year old what to expect during the ride, she told me "you act like this is my first time or something".  I had nothing for that one...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 9, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> Kinda like the OB call I ran recently; when I was explaining to the near-term 15 year old what to expect during the ride, she told me "you act like this is my first time or something". I had nothing for that one...


 
That is sad......


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 9, 2010)

finally awake and ready to start my day. snow, fire, burns, MI's, and idiots who dont know how to drive cause me to have NO sleep last night. oh well.....now maybe to talk some people into 4wheeling????


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 9, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> Kinda like the OB call I ran recently; when I was explaining to the near-term 15 year old what to expect during the ride, she told me "you act like this is my first time or something".  I had nothing for that one...



Is it wrong that I literally lol'd?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 9, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Is it wrong that I literally lol'd?


 

Heck no! Not at all. I would too.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 9, 2010)

I have been having "what the heck just came out of your mouth" moments all day. And random bursts of energy. Worst was on the way back from APH.


----------



## alphatrauma (Feb 9, 2010)

tincanfireman said:


> kinda like the ob call i ran recently; when i was explaining to the near-term 15 year old what to expect during the ride, she told me* "you act like this is my first time or something"*.  I had nothing for that one...




*hot*


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 9, 2010)

lmao!!! Awesome!


----------



## KempoEMT (Feb 10, 2010)

Finally am passed and got my county card


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 10, 2010)

Dry spell.





Sucks.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 10, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Dry spell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed!!!!         Wait we probably aren't talkin any the same thing. lmao


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 10, 2010)

We probably are.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 10, 2010)

hmmmm.........then yes it does suck!


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 10, 2010)

I think I'm afraid to even ask. h34r: lol


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 10, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> I think I'm afraid to even ask. h34r: lol



dont act all innocent.. we all know your not lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey, I'm talking about a long time since I played paintball.  Isn't that what angel was talking about?  What else is there to be a dry spell on? :unsure:

It's seriously been more then 6 months since I've played paintball.  And there is no hidden meaning to that phrase.

I have no clue what you're getting at Linds.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 10, 2010)

lol right...well then I'm going through a dry spell too. It's almost been a month since I rode the horses. hahaha and looks like it'll be even longer till I get to



EmtTravis said:


> dont act all innocent.. we all know your not lol



No comment!


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought you rode Slim just the other week on the trail?



I get ancy when I haven't shot anyone in a while... and I was going to play this Saturday but I got volunteered to cover for one of my employees at work... then I have to come home and sleep for my internship the next day.


Oh well.. maybe I'll get to play in March?


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 10, 2010)

No I rode Emma, but it's been almost a month since then or at least it feels like it. It's been over a month since I rode Slim.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 10, 2010)

Ah well hasn't been too long then... and "too bad" you have plans for the weekend, otherwise you could have ridden your horses


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 10, 2010)

Even if I didn't have plans it'd still be entirely way too wet so it works out perfectly that I have plans. But I'm not sure if I have plans or not. We're going to try.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 10, 2010)

Psh, too wet.  You Texans and your wanting to be dry all the time.


I mean it's not like it's supposed to snow tonight or anything.   Wait... it is.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 10, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Hey, I'm talking about a long time since I played paintball.  Isn't that what angel was talking about?  What else is there to be a dry spell on? :unsure:
> 
> It's seriously been more then 6 months since I've played paintball.  And there is no hidden meaning to that phrase.
> 
> I have no clue what you're getting at Linds.



I'm right there with ya. My local fields have all closed  Maybe I'll find a good field in CO... Already a good scenario team there.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 10, 2010)

Denver has quite a few good teams that I know of, so I'm sure Colorado has a few decent fields.


I'm supposed to be getting a crap load of taxes back on Friday... maybe time to buy new equipment?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 10, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Psh, too wet. You Texans and your wanting to be dry all the time.
> 
> 
> I mean it's not like it's supposed to snow tonight or anything. Wait... it is.


 

You Texans? You're one to talk Linuss....


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm not a Texan.  I'm a Yank transplanted here.  Big difference.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 10, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I'm not a Texan.  I'm a Yank transplanted here.  Big difference.



He has a point


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 10, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> He has a point


 
He does have a good point.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 10, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Denver has quite a few good teams that I know of, so I'm sure Colorado has a few decent fields.
> 
> 
> I'm supposed to be getting a crap load of taxes back on Friday... maybe time to buy new equipment?



I've played at OK D-Day with the guys from Blacklight Company and found them to be a great bunch of guys. I'll probably try to start playing with them when I move.
And as for fields, I heard they've got some good airball as well as woods fields which I'm happy for  I play stock class anyways so the type of field matters little to me


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh crud! I just became the number one poster to the directionless thread. I guess I need to lay off some......


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 10, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh crud! I just became the number one poster to the directionless thread. I guess I need to lay off some......





now what is the fun in that?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 10, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> now what is the fun in that?


 

In what? Quitting?

~~~~~~~ 

By the way, this is post number 1000 for me. I guess the common thing to say when you hit 1000 is "I now have no life."


----------



## nicolel3440 (Feb 10, 2010)

ok the snow here in the east needs to stop


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 10, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> By the way, this is post number 1000 for me. I guess the common thing to say when you hit 1000 is "I now have no life."



What does that say about me?   :sad:


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes in quitting? Lol




And it's now beer thirty!!! Woot!


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 10, 2010)

Sleep.  Sleep good. 

Too bad I have to be up in 5 hours to drive to the fire station in snow.


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 11, 2010)

I love how the news is calling it snowmageddon. 

Been a long time since I've gone paintballing, but some friends and I will screw around with paintball archery every once in awhile. Anyone else do that?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 11, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> I love how the news is calling it snowmageddon.



I love how there's zero snow on the ground where I live.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 11, 2010)

You must always blow on the pie!

New Zealand Police, Safer Communities Together

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2oVTULyWZk


----------



## dmc2007 (Feb 11, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I love how there's zero snow on the ground where I live.



And there's barely any on the ground in Boston.  It snowed all day yesterday with the temperature just above freezing.  Maryland has gotten something like 65 inches of snow this year while Massachusetts has had 29.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 11, 2010)

I've never seen this much snow in my life.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 11, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> I've never seen this much snow in my life.



wow.....and thats not a whole lot of snow either. most of ours has melted already...


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 11, 2010)

Silly Texans keep sliding off the road and running into various trees and semis and ditches.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL.....not everyone can be a professional snow driver.....if that was the case i wouldnt have a good excuse to throw on trauma gear and play in the snow! oh wait....i dont have to have a good excuse for that.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 11, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> wow.....and thats not a whole lot of snow either. most of ours has melted already...



I've never been out of the state in winter so I've never seen anything more than this. lol We usually get an inch at best. They're calling for 4-6inches. I'm excited, kinda


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 11, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> I've never been out of the state in winter so I've never seen anything more than this. lol We usually get an inch at best. They're calling for 4-6inches. I'm excited, kinda



well good luck. i hope your weathermen are better than ours. Our last snow storm we were supposed to get "5-8 inches in some areas"  and only got 1.5 inches. i wasnt too happy LOL


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 11, 2010)

We already have about 3inches and no signs of it stopping anytime soon.

Just sucks I have to go into work soon. I'd rather stay home and play. lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 11, 2010)

I wish some of the snow we've gotten would have stuck. We've had little flurries and lots of rain the last few weeks, but everything is all dried up within a few hours of stopping


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 11, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> I've never seen this much snow in my life.


 
Are you serious? You poor girl!

Try this:




Last year. This is an average overnight snowfall in the city.

Or this:




And out where I live it looked more like this after one night.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 11, 2010)

OMG. i wouldnt mind that first pics amount of snow. you can keep the second....i think i would just die if had to deal with that much! id be stuck at home i dont think the little red rocket would survive in that much!


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 11, 2010)

Looking at those pictures makes me want to...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX7wtNOkuHo&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 11, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Are you serious? You poor girl!
> 
> Try this:
> 
> ...


 

Reminds me of two things:

1) Growing up in Cleveland

2) Why I live in the southeastern US now


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 11, 2010)

That is crazy! I don't know if I could handle that much. lol I like this stuff to an extent. Give it a 2 days or so and I'll be ready for it to be gone.

But in the mean time my dog is LOVING this! I am too.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 11, 2010)

Paperwork for CO EMS licensure is now sent out  Cheapest fees I've seen too


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 11, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Paperwork for CO EMS licensure is now sent out  Cheapest fees I've seen too



good luck


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 11, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> good luck



Thanks  Only luck I'll need though is figuring out what license they'll send me. Basic, Basic w/ IV, Basic w/ IV and ECG, or Intermediate... Stupid state.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 11, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> OMG. i wouldnt mind that first pics amount of snow. you can keep the second....i think i would just die if had to deal with that much! id be stuck at home i dont think the little red rocket would survive in that much!


 
I don't mind the second. There is good money to be made in clearing the  roof of peoples houses and stores. Apparently last year, demand for snow removal exceeded supply and we had multiple roof failures last year, several during business hours. Amazingly, we did not get a single pt out of the several commercial cave-ins in my town. My favorite was the dentists office. The rood went in while they had a full house. I have no idea how nobody was hurt. The whole roof and all of the snow was inside the building.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah I'm sure real good money is made doing that type of thing bit this girl does NOT do heights.....lol.plus I'd have to live at work since I'd be snowed in where I'm at now


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 11, 2010)

Has anyone else here wanted to reach through the Xbox Live headset and choke some little twelve year old? 

Oh well, time to stop playing. Half shift teching in the Neuro ICU  Extra money = good


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 12, 2010)

This is what happens when Lindsey tries to play with her dog.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 12, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> This is what happens when Lindsey tries to play with her dog.


 
Ummmm.....that aint no dawg. That thar is a horse.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 12, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ummmm.....that aint no dawg. That thar is a horse.



lol and he's only going to get bigger. He's 11months old and only 140 pounds
he's taller than me too....not that that's hard thing to do or anything. B)


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 12, 2010)

Funny.. my snowman is taller and weighs more than me too!


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 12, 2010)

So some person driving a white truck got stuck at my barn tonight while they were trying to leave. It was pretty funny. h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 13, 2010)

Antibiotics suck.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 13, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> So some person driving a white truck got stuck at my barn tonight while they were trying to leave. It was pretty funny. h34r:



They probably got swallowed up by the snow when trying to get out too, right?


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 13, 2010)

No. Just their feet. but it didn't matter they couldn't feel em anyway.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 13, 2010)

I thought horse riders had boots...


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 13, 2010)

They do. But didn't have them in the truck as I was just going to feed and leave so I just had my tennis shoes as I had been playing with my sisters for the night. We had some intense snowball fights

I wish I woulda had my boots. Or at least a different pair of socks.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 13, 2010)

Well atleast you learned your lesson... too bad you cant use it again for another 30 years


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 13, 2010)

In my defense I came straight from work and wasn't expecting to play that hard out in the snow again.


Earlier today I was prepared. I had my riding breeches, jeans, and pajama pants. Plus long sleeved shirt, hoodie, and carhart. Tonight I only had jeans and not my best tennis shoes.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone else chuckle at "breeches"? 


PS-- what's "play hard"?  I tend to like to relax when playing ^_^


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 13, 2010)

Play hard= run around outside acting like a little kid all over again for more than 2 hours straight. Run, climb, hide, duck, cover, jump, slip, crash and tumble down a hill, almost land in water, get up and high tail it out of there and chase the girls again.

When we get together we definitely do not act our age. B) But it's fun to let loose like that.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 13, 2010)

I just had a random craving for peanut butter sandwiches, so I made 4.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 13, 2010)

Just found out that me and my new roommate got an apt in Denver! One less thing down.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 13, 2010)

I hate these moods where I just wanna break down and cry over nothing! Like really that's all I've felt like doing most of the day.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 13, 2010)

Texans + Snow = Kinda Funny


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 13, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> Texans + Snow = Kinda Funny




Yeah tell me about it


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 13, 2010)

Mainly just her...


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 14, 2010)

Working 911 on Valentines Day... should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 14, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Working 911 on Valentines Day... should be interesting to say the least.



I know the feeling. I'm working ER tonight. I wanna see the fun stuff that we get


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 14, 2010)

I've been on since midnight and working til 1800 tonight. So far so good NO calls lol. I did however get flowers sent to me at work though. Yay!!!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 15, 2010)

24 hours, 2 calls, both seizures.


Can my white cloud go away for like a shift?


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 15, 2010)

ERGH!!!!! I hate suits! :angry:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 15, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Working 911 on Valentines Day... should be interesting to say the least.


 
Ha. Same here. Valentines night actually. But all we did was pick an unresponsive man at the nursing home and a DT pt at the crises house.:wacko:


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 15, 2010)

Midterm tonight


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 15, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Midterm tonight



Yea... I'm not looking forward to my final tomorrow.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Feb 15, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Midterm tonight



good luck


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 15, 2010)

Meh, my final was back in early Jan... I dont have to worry about any sort of test until the registry next month.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 15, 2010)

That's the fun thing about block schedules... more finals. I've got a final tomorrow, a midterm next Monday, another final the Tuesday after that one, and a practical exam in a class the Monday after that.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 15, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Midterm tonight


 Good luck.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 16, 2010)

Midterm went pretty well. Could've done better but I say that with everything. It wasn't horrible so that's a plus.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 16, 2010)

You almost got on your midterm what I got on my final


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 16, 2010)

yeah, I scored higher than who I've talked to so far. Oh well I should just be proud that I did well. 89 isn't that bad.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 16, 2010)

Linuss said:


> You almost got on your midterm what I got on my final



Almost got what you got on your final? So paramedic school is -/check/+/* now?


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 16, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Almost got what you got on your final? So paramedic school is -/check/+/* now?



If it were we wouldn't have failed 14 people ^_^


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 16, 2010)

Linuss said:


> If it were we wouldn't have failed 14 people ^_^


 
14! Out of how many?


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 16, 2010)

23.


There's 9 of us that went to internships.  My teachers said they've never had that many fail their medic class before.  The class in front of us started with 31 and ended with 26.


What can I say, I just had dumb classmates... but out of the classmates left, I trust all but one as a medic.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 16, 2010)

My class started with 15 and ended with 8 that got their certs


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 16, 2010)

I definitely just thought I was in big trouble at work lol my 2nd boss, came to me and goes "lindsey when you're done with the dogs come up here, we need to talk"  

Holy Crap don't do that to me lol I was so nervous

Over nothing! All she wanted was to know the days off I needed in March for my clinicals. I read too deep into that whole we need to talk thing too much and end up stressing over nothing


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 16, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> I definitely just thought I was in big trouble at work lol my 2nd boss, came to me and goes "lindsey when you're done with the dogs come up here, we need to talk"
> 
> Holy Crap don't do that to me lol I was so nervous
> 
> Over nothing! All she wanted was to know the days off I needed in March for my clinicals. I read too deep into that whole we need to talk thing too much and end up stressing over nothing



You're a woman, I figured you'd be perfectly ok with that 'we need to talk' line


----------



## foxfire (Feb 16, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> You're a woman, I figured you'd be perfectly ok with that 'we need to talk' line



No, to a woman that means somthing is wrong is a big way.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 16, 2010)

When a guy hears, "We need to talk." we think, "What'd I do this time?"


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah that whole "we need to talk thing" I hate lol my mind always jumps to the worst


----------



## foxfire (Feb 16, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Yeah that whole "we need to talk thing" I hate lol my mind always jumps to the worst



I dislike it too.   It generaly comes before a chewing out session.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 16, 2010)

foxfire said:


> I dislike it too.   It generaly comes before a chewing out session.



Luckily it worked out and wasnt bad this time.  9 times outta 10 it's never good


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 16, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Luckily it worked out and wasnt bad this time.  9 times outta 10 it's never good



I think 100% of the times I've heard it, it's not been good.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 16, 2010)

I would say that but since I was getting time off and not in trouble it wasnt bad this time lol


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 16, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Yeah that whole "we need to talk thing" I hate lol my mind always jumps to the worst



We have a problem. Apparently you didn't put one of the new cover sheets on top of your TPS report. Did you get the memo?


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 16, 2010)

We need to talk about your flair.  15 is the minimum.


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 16, 2010)

I wish this white cloud thing would stop. I think it's been a few weeks without a single call now. Every other crew and shift has been getting them, but it dries up as soon as I'm there.

Still no real code, either.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Feb 16, 2010)

I need a scared emoticon.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 16, 2010)

It was one killer day at work. And I mean that literally. 2 cats and a dog ended up in the freezer. h34r:


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 16, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> I wish this white cloud thing would stop. I think it's been a few weeks without a single call now. Every other crew and shift has been getting them, but it dries up as soon as I'm there.
> 
> Still no real code, either.



I know that feeling all too well.. that's my entire internship, while the classmate whos at the same station, just different shift, gets 3-4x as many calls.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lent, haven't completely decided what I'm giving up. I need to give up stress and quit worrying so much but not sure how that'll work. Or cut back on eating so unhealthy. 

Or best one yet give up dealing with useless BS that makes my life a living hell


on that note I'll give up chocolate


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 17, 2010)

Everyone have a good night. I'm gonna crash early. Leaving for Denver early AM


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 17, 2010)

back to back full arrests........ WTH?!?!? looks like i need to keep my pager handy....could go in and make some extra cash! gonna need it for the FL trip next month


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 17, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:
			
		

> Lent, haven't completely decided what I'm giving up. I need to give up stress and quit worrying so much but not sure how that'll work. Or cut back on eating so unhealthy.



Damn, it's Lent already again... I have no idea what I'm giving up. Regular meals? Sleep? Showers lasting longer than 5 minutes? Breaks? Don't have most of the above just now. And no way I'm giving up hot water, my sleeping bag, internet crap during downtime with nothing better to do, or any other essentials  .



Linuss said:


> I know that feeling all too well.. that's my entire internship, while the classmate whos at the same station, just different shift, gets 3-4x as many calls.



Yeah, every classmate I've kept in touch with who took a 911 position of any sort has had at least one real code. Not me. When they're dead, they're really dead.


----------



## sunbee (Feb 17, 2010)

what do you guys like most about being an emt?


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 17, 2010)

sunbee said:


> what do you guys like most about being an emt?



The best thing about being an Ambulance Officer is the crap you can get for your belt and driving fast with red lights! 

/end sarcasam


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 17, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Lent, haven't completely decided what I'm giving up. I need to give up stress and quit worrying so much but not sure how that'll work. Or cut back on eating so unhealthy.
> 
> Or best one yet give up dealing with useless BS that makes my life a living hell
> 
> ...



I'm not catholic, but I always give something up just as a way of showing God that I can. Not entirely sure what to give up. I was in such a rush to get out of the house this morning that I didn't have time to shower, but my friends would kill me if I gave that up. I could give up alcohol, but I'm not 21 yet so its kinda a moot point. I might give up the pop that i have every morning to get my caffeine. Sure I'll be cranky a little longer, but hey its your problem not mine.


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 17, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> I'm not catholic, but I always give something up just as a way of showing God that I can.



Lots of non-Catholics give up stuff for Lent. Same for non-Muslims and Ramadan, too. I did that once and couldn't handle the headaches I'd get from dehydration. Made it through the month, but never again...


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 17, 2010)

I gave up being religious for Lent years ago. Still going strong


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 17, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> Lots of non-Catholics give up stuff for Lent. Same for non-Muslims and Ramadan, too. I did that once and couldn't handle the headaches I'd get from dehydration. Made it through the month, but never again...



I'll admit, I'm christian but other than that I'm up for grabs. I'm a little catholic, little methodist, ect, ect.


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 17, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> I'll admit, I'm christian but other than that I'm up for grabs. I'm a little catholic, little methodist, ect, ect.



Religious beliefs are one thing, but I'll try just about any practice that seems like a good idea and that members of that faith won't mind me trying.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm not Catholic either but I still practice Lent. I'll admit I don't go to church nearly as often as I should.. When I was younger and with my mom we went to a Baptist church and when I was with my dad we went to a Methodist church.


----------



## firetender (Feb 18, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> Religious beliefs are one thing, but I'll try just about any practice that seems like a good idea and that members of that faith won't mind me trying.



Fire walking
Rattlesnake handling
Trance dancing...

So many choices!


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 18, 2010)

Finally.


Not only did I get 1 good ALS call last night, I got TWO, one after the other.    Feels good to know I actually made a difference in 2 lives.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 18, 2010)

Working on a week without any calls


----------



## Sasha (Feb 18, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Lent, haven't completely decided what I'm giving up. I need to give up stress and quit worrying so much but not sure how that'll work. Or cut back on eating so unhealthy.
> 
> Or best one yet give up dealing with useless BS that makes my life a living hell
> 
> ...



I'm giving up, giving up Lent for Lent


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 18, 2010)

Sasha said:


> I'm giving up, giving up Lent for Lent




I think I'm gonna give up coffee. Drank some for the first time in over a year a few nights ago, and been having migraines ever since. Easiest thing I've ever had to give up.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 18, 2010)

I think you fail at realizing the purpose of giving up something for Lent. :wacko:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 18, 2010)

Nobody loves me. I have not got any emails for like three days.

I'm sure you were all dying to know that.
~~~~~~
And the o on my keyboard barely works. And my crew has not gotten any calls today. Or last night. And I have my final Management in the Fire Service test due tomorrow and I have hardly studied at all yet. And I have a sick cow at home who needs a shot of Penicillin G every 12 hours. And I should just shut up and stop complaining since it does no good whatsoever.

So, I hope everyone else has a great day.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 18, 2010)

So I ended up watching Olympic curling today while studying and I have to admit that it's pretty interesting once you get past the entire sweeping ice issue. It's more of a thinking game than the other sports. To illustrate, let's look at most of the other sports. 

Racing sports: (luge, speed skating, mogals, cross country sking, bobsled, skeleton, etc). Each race looks exactly the same, unless someone crashes. Of course most people who watch these sports are looking for crashes. Outside of crashes, there's very little personality in most of these. Of course, when seconds or less separate a gold metal from no metal, everyone is doing the exact same damn thing anyways.

Figure skating/ice dancing: First off, how many people who don't figure skate can tell the difference between a toeloop, lutz, Salchow, and axel? Additionally, I really don't want to watch stick figure teenagers or emo guys skate. Riverdance style ice skating, on the other hand, would be much more interesting. 

So curling. Ok, it's not a strength sport or an endurance sport. It's about as immediately exciting as watching a game of chess. However it's kinda of like chess... but on ice. Do I want to put this rock out in front to block or knock my opponiantes out of the circle? How many rocks can I knock out of the circle? Additional benifit: Womens curling has women who aren't dressed from head to toe in winter gear (like snow boarding, of course I don't really blame snow boarders for what they wear, when they crash they're going to need all the protection they can get) without me wanting to prescribe a cheese burger as a nutritional supplement (cough, figure skating cough).


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 18, 2010)

I must say I'm having an awesome day.. Got my first EMT job go me


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 18, 2010)

Half the crap they have on the Olympics I wouldn't even consider sports.


Speed walking?  Seriously?

Paintball is a much bigger sport, international with international tournaments, many pro teams, and already US vs Russa/UK/France/German games.  Why isn't paintball an olympic sport?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 18, 2010)

I can see the FaceBook group now. 1,000,000 strong to replace sychronized swimming with paint ball in the Summer Olympics.


----------



## foxfire (Feb 18, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> So I ended up watching Olympic curling today while studying and I have to admit that it's pretty interesting once you get past the entire sweeping ice issue. It's more of a thinking game than the other sports. To illustrate, let's look at most of the other sports.
> 
> Racing sports: (luge, speed skating, mogals, cross country sking, bobsled, skeleton, etc). Each race looks exactly the same, unless someone crashes. Of course most people who watch these sports are looking for crashes. Outside of crashes, there's very little personality in most of these. Of course, when seconds or less separate a gold metal from no metal, everyone is doing the exact same damn thing anyways.
> 
> ...



I love the way you described curling. B)
It is fun to watch though.


----------



## foxfire (Feb 18, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I can see the FaceBook group now. 1,000,000 strong to replace sychronized swimming with paint ball in the Summer Olympics.


Now that would be something to take time out and watch.^_^


----------



## Medic744 (Feb 18, 2010)

Is it sad that I have been trying to deep clean my house for 2 weeks and finally gave in today and called a cleaning service to do the job?


----------



## foxfire (Feb 18, 2010)

Medic744 said:


> Is it sad that I have been trying to deep clean my house for 2 weeks and finally gave in today and called a cleaning service to do the job?



my mom has threatened to do that with our house many times. I can't stand the idea of someone going through my stuff. I would probably never find anything after that.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 18, 2010)

Ugh crappy mood but also in a great mood. How that happens is unknown to me.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 18, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Ugh crappy mood but also in a great mood. How that happens is unknown to me.



It's called being a female. ^_^


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 18, 2010)

No it's called certain people ruining my night but one making it better.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 18, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> No it's called certain people ruining my night but one making it better.



Your welcome.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 18, 2010)

Loving Denver. Can't wait to move to Lakewood!


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 19, 2010)

Well we had another "water rescue" suicide. They haven't found this one yet either. And bonus they had witnesses this time. Oh well I didn't have to sit down there and freeze my butt off so it's all good. I, however, got to play break in with the five-oh. Lol.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 19, 2010)

"A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently and die gallantly. Specialization is for insects."


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 19, 2010)

So when you live in a "small" town like I do news of someone killing themselves is a top story. The fd, mo state water patrol, and various dive teams are still searching for the missing man and his truck. This has become a spectator sport. There are more than 250 people at the riverfront waiting and watching just to catch a glimpse of a dead body and be the first to know who it is.....I'm floored just floored.


----------



## wyoskibum (Feb 19, 2010)

*Just passed a milestone....*

250 posts......


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 19, 2010)

Does anyone know where I could get my hands on an mp3 of _The Calling_ by Yes? I can't find it on iTunes and plain old googling is not showing me anything.

Trying to revive some old highschool football memories here. The song was on our highlights reel when we won the state championship in 2005. (My word that was a long time ago!) Gosh, I forgot how much I missed being on the field. Watching the reel brings back great memories and makes me hurt at the same time. What I would not give to go back and play just one more season of ball.......


----------



## ihalterman (Feb 19, 2010)

OK, ladies and gentlemen, lets get down to this critique. 
I've looked at the reports, Seems we've had a busy week! 

Now, right away I'd like to say some words about supplies. 
Our inventory's pretty decent, and I realize 
Sometimes you need an item for use in your own pack, 
But whoever took the defibrillator had better put it back! 
Now while I'm on equipment, and I've mentioned it before, 
Before you leave the bay make sure your rig will clear the door. 
As you know, we've ordered a new cot for unit 6, 
'Cause once those things have been run over, they're impossible to fix! 

Sometimes I feel like the ringmaster in the circus. 
Sometimes I feel like I'm the keeper in the zoo. 
If things don't change, I'll go insane before the year is through. 
I wish that I could trade in this entire crew! 

Now, the Mayor has cut our budget, and though revenge is on our minds, 
Last week at his party you stepped too far out of line. 
I guarantee that someone here will surely get the sack 
If I find out which one of you spiked the punch with ipecac! 
And, it seems we're getting sued again, I'm sorry to report, 
But if you wouldn't stop while on a run you could keep us out of court! 
It's nice to hear that you asked the patient if he liked his coffee black, 
But no more stopping at the Donut Store with someone dying in the back! 

My doctor tells me that I can't take this much longer. 
He says my heart just cannot take the strain. 
If I could, I know that I should get out just the same, 
'Cause if my heart holds out, I'm sure to go insane! 

A note here for the gentlemen: You gotta think before you act. 
Some patients are quite sensitive, so try to use some tact. 
When a woman asks you why a chest survey is being done, 
Tell her that "It's necessary," and NOT "Because it's fun!" 
Last of all, our protocols leave no room for debate: 
The patient must be fully unconscious BEFORE you intubate! 
OK, I hope you got that down. I hope enough's been said. 
And, I hope I never hear of these things happening again! 

I must relax, 'cause I can't let this job get to me 
A first attack I believe I could survive, 
The ER's good, the doctors there could treat and stabilize, 
but I can't trust this crew to get me there alive! 

Sometimes I feel like the ringmaster in the circus. 
Sometimes I feel like I'm the keeper in the zoo. 
If things don't change, I'll go insane before the year is through. 
I wish that I could trade in this entire crew!


----------



## Medic744 (Feb 20, 2010)

foxfire said:


> my mom has threatened to do that with our house many times. I can't stand the idea of someone going through my stuff. I would probably never find anything after that.



Oh nothing like that.  They wont be putting up stuff or going through anything.  I just want them to do a deep clean of the ceramic tile floors through out the house plus the black marble master bath, the upstairs bathroom that my parents use when in town and the kitchen.  Basically I want to make sure my loving mother has very little to gripe about when she visits for 2 weeks around Easter/my sons Bday/my brother coming back from Iraq.  At least this time when she gripes I can give her the # to file a complaint with instead of her nagging me.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 20, 2010)

2 hours of sleep is not fun


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 20, 2010)

Just got back from Denver  I now have a place, which is right down the street from a CC that does the medic AAS. Now if my CO EMS license would show I could start applying at the ambulance companies around there


----------



## ihalterman (Feb 20, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Just got back from Denver  I now have a place, which is right down the street from a CC that does the medic AAS. Now if my CO EMS license would show I could start applying at the ambulance companies around there



Nice.  Good luck


----------



## alyssa_ (Feb 20, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Does anyone know where I could get my hands on an mp3 of _The Calling_ by Yes?



Yup, I do.


----------



## ihalterman (Feb 20, 2010)

I want the MP3 of The Critique by EMS County Express.  and I want the "Ringidy ding Ding Dow" Gieco ringtone


----------



## foxfire (Feb 20, 2010)

Medic744 said:


> Oh nothing like that.  They wont be putting up stuff or going through anything.  I just want them to do a deep clean of the ceramic tile floors through out the house plus the black marble master bath, the upstairs bathroom that my parents use when in town and the kitchen.  Basically I want to make sure my loving mother has very little to gripe about when she visits for 2 weeks around Easter/my sons Bday/my brother coming back from Iraq.  At least this time when she gripes I can give her the # to file a complaint with instead of her nagging me.



very good plan.h34r:


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 20, 2010)

Called to the house of a 70yo male when his neighbor found him collapsed at his front door. AOx4 on arrival complaining of feeling lighheaded, neck and back pain from fall, and "like crap"

been shut in own house for a week. Last time he ate was last night. BGL of 52.  I opted to give oral glucose. He states he pays...PAYS, his cousins to check on him twice a day. 

Bp of 77/52, heart rate of 100. He refuses transport to hospital stating "I don't want to die in a hospital". 


Checked his fridge, made sure he had food, called his family and asked them to come out. 



*sigh*


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 20, 2010)

firetender said:


> Fire walking
> Rattlesnake handling
> Trance dancing...
> 
> So many choices!



I've never firewalked, but I'd try it. Some of my friends survived the experience recently. 

I did the snake-handling thing without meaning to. Caught some poisonous snakes as a little kid, played with them, and kept them as pets... I had no idea they were poisonous. 

Been to raves, but they're not really my thing.  



			
				EmmaSlim09 said:
			
		

> 2 hours of sleep is not fun



You know you're in EMS when tones wake you up, then you look at the clock and think "Wow! I got two whole hours of sleep after that last call!"


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yet another 2 hour night


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 22, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Yet another 2 hour night


 
Stob complaining! I have been doing tons of nights lately. No calls. We better get something tonight........


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 22, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Stob complaining! I have been doing tons of nights lately. No calls. We better get something tonight........




I wasn't complaining that time. I had an exciting weekend so the 2 hours of sleep was worth it.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 22, 2010)

alyssa_ said:


> Yup, I do.


 
Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## RescueYou (Feb 22, 2010)

"I want to die peacefully in my sleep, like my grandfather.. Not screaming and yelling like the passengers in his car."


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 22, 2010)

RescueYou said:


> "I want to die peacefully in my sleep, like my grandfather.. Not screaming and yelling like the passengers in his car."


 
That used to be my sig line. I changed to what I have currently^_^


----------



## RescueYou (Feb 22, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> That used to be my sig line. I changed to what I have currently^_^



lol that's funny

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Shuster. You managed to lose to *CHINA* in curling. You do realize that the object is not to just throw the stones across the house? They acutually need to sit in the house, block, or knock the Chinese stones out for your shots to be useful?


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 23, 2010)

So another internship... and we're supposed to get 3-5" of snow over the next 12 hours again.


MVCs?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 23, 2010)

Another flying trip to Denver with all of my roommates stuff loaded in a trailer and my truck. As well as a few of my things, especially some of the ones that go boom.

And I work tonight for 12 hours. gonna be a long day tomorrow


----------



## Medic744 (Feb 23, 2010)

I dont actually think that any vomit smells all that great but I do believe that Strawberry Milk vomit doesnt smell all that bad.  The strawberry covers up the underlying stomach acid/bile smell.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 23, 2010)

Medic744 said:


> I dont actually think that any vomit smells all that great but I do believe that Strawberry Milk vomit doesnt smell all that bad.  The strawberry covers up the underlying stomach acid/bile smell.



Cranberry juice vomit is much the same way actually


----------



## Medic744 (Feb 23, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Cranberry juice vomit is much the same way actually



Either way it still ends up smelling up the back of the truck.  And boots, and pants, and stretcher, and anything it ends up encountering.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 23, 2010)

Per the RT at our hospital: "The number one meal that gets puked or pumped out of OD pts is chicken pot pie." 

I have no idea if it is true or not.....but I have brought in several ODs whose last meal was chicken pot pie.

And for those of you debating what kind of vomit smells best; My personal favorite was the drunk biker we picked up who said he drank a quart or more of Captain Morgan Coconut Rum and three or four beers in adition to eating a hot dog in the past hour or so. And by gosh, when he puked it up all over the back of the rig I found out he was right! That poor rig smelled like Captain Morgan for a few days!

But yes, I agree with the cranberry puke thing. Not as bad. I have not had Strawberry Milk puke yet, but it actually sounds horrible. But the smell of sour milk turns my stomach.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 24, 2010)

Little stray dog that one of our clients brought into work. Poor guy was a big ball of matted hair and has been living outside since atleast December. Had to be gassed down and took over an hour to clip him. Unfortunately he's also heartworm possitive.






And this one was spayed and had her declaws removed. She waddled like a penguin because of the bandages on her feet. It was cute.


----------



## ollie (Feb 24, 2010)

my phone broke the screen shattered thank god i have insurance and i get a new one tomorrow yay, very cute dogs i wanna adopt one but cant afford to have it


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 24, 2010)

The only one we'll be looking to adopt out is the first one, once he goes through his heartworm treatment.

The second one has a home. She was just getting spayed. But I thought she was entirely way too cute.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 24, 2010)

4am...


First CPR.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Linuss said:


> 4am...
> 
> 
> First CPR.


 
First as in first as a medic? Or first in general?

~~~~~~~~~~~

And...............it is snowing. Last snow we got here was sometime in early January. I mean, usually we have tons of snow here, six to ten feet last year, but with the crazy mild winter we have had it would have been nice to just go right into spring. Just watch, next year we will be getting our usual 8 feet plus the other 7.5 that didn't fall this year.:wacko:


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 24, 2010)

Both.  First as lead medic and first ever.


----------



## RescueYou (Feb 24, 2010)

Medic744 said:


> Either way it still ends up smelling up the back of the truck.  And boots, and pants, and stretcher, and anything it ends up encountering.



Oh it's even better when you get to clean it up while it's inside of your boots and shirt.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 24, 2010)

<---- Is sitting on a school bus on the way to a feildtrip, isn't modern technology great.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 24, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> <---- Is sitting on a school bus on the way to a feildtrip, isn't modern technology great.



Field trip? Are you still in grade school?  jk


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Both.  First as lead medic and first ever.



Wow. Are you serious? I have had to work at least 7 or 8 in the past year and a half. And with no ALS available for most of them. I would have thought that with a service as busy as yours you would have had lots more. Maybe less Texas folks kick over from cardiac arrest than Washington folks.

btw, what was the outcome?


----------



## MDewell (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd like to ask this married woman out on a date, but I guess there's a few hangups...namely my wife.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 24, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Wow. Are you serious? I have had to work at least 7 or 8 in the past year and a half. And with no ALS available for most of them. I would have thought that with a service as busy as yours you would have had lots more. Maybe less Texas folks kick over from cardiac arrest than Washington folks.
> 
> btw, what was the outcome?



You'd think I'd get more being in the DFW Metroplex, but my white cloud is fierce in it's resolution of no bad calls.

We get on scene and the 'nurses' are doing their own style of 'CPR' by pushing on the xiphoid process...yea, I had the same look on my face that you have now too.

51yo male.  Asystole on arrival.  I started an IO on the right tibia, good compliance with an OPA and BVM.  Couldnt attempt an advanced airway because the guy literally had holes in his neck exposing his trachea (hx of throat cancer)A few rounds of ACLS meds and 30min of CPR, never changed from asystole (so no shocks).  We get to the ER (we weren't able to call on scene) and after a quick report to the doc they call it.




I've always been worried on what I would do on my first code, if I would freeze or not.  The call just flowed smoothly and I didn't even have to think about my next move.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 24, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Field trip? Are you still in grade school?  jk



Mentaly yes, physically no.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice work Brother.  Yah... treating dead people... not to bad of a way to break yourself in.


I once worked a code with another new grad from the surgical ICU.

If you can imagine he doing a chest pass with a basketball... that was his technique for CPR.  Quick horrendously choppy thrusts that emanated from his bent elbows.

On facebook he commented on my posting, noting how sore his triceps and shoulders were the next day, asking me if mine were sore too.

I sent him a private message explaining that his CPR was subpar.  He never responded lol.

I go back to my earlier statement... i can't remember if it was this site, or allnurses.com

EVERY nurse should take an EMT-B class. This isn't WHERE i learned good cpr, but it was EMPHASIZED over and over and over.  I just thought it was second nature to lock your arms out and use your bodyweight to compress...

more and more i hear stories of nurses who don't know how to do cpr. pretty pretty pretty sad.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 24, 2010)

life is good........at this point i dont think my week can get any better!!! oh wait a nice night at work friday would be great! have a WONDERFUL day everyone!!!


----------



## Medic744 (Feb 24, 2010)

Have tons to do but am in the middle of bidding on Ebay so guess it will all have to wait.


----------



## amberdt03 (Feb 24, 2010)

If you work on an ALS ambulance and are needing help from another ALS ambulance, don't expect us to be at the meeting spot 1 minute after you call, when the meeting spot is 5 minutes away. When you don't see us there, just blow on by and don't worry about us, we'll keep looking for you for about 15 minutes until our wonderful dispatchers finally think its a good idea to call your dispatch back. Of course if our dispatcher would have just told us where to go instead of spending 3 minutes trying to find out our exact location we probably good have made it.


----------



## ollie (Feb 24, 2010)

anyone hungry im making green chilie enchiladas come over im making extra  yummy in my tummy lol


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 24, 2010)

*truck pulled from missouri river*

so it was one month to the day from when we had someone jump off the bridge in town.... kinda crazy if ya ask me..... 

heres the story and some videos if the link works.


http://www.emissourian.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=20411143&BRD=1409&PAG=461&dept_id=33071&rfi=6


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 24, 2010)

ollie said:


> anyone hungry im making green chilie enchiladas come over im making extra  yummy in my tummy lol



soyriso and two eggs has been lasting me alll day


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 24, 2010)

just put a garlic bread pepperoni pizza in the oven.. now thats yummy yummy in my tummy tummy


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 24, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> life is good........at this point i dont think my week can get any better!!! oh wait a nice night at work friday would be great! have a WONDERFUL day everyone!!!


 
I'm glad for you. However, my day just went all to heck, I just went to get the mail and received a notice that my application had been turned down by the Pacific Northwest Interagency Incident Medical Specialist program. There goes my summer job................................:angry:

I could cry.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 24, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> EVERY nurse should take an EMT-B class. This isn't WHERE i learned good cpr, but it was EMPHASIZED over and over and over.  I just thought it was second nature to lock your arms out and use your bodyweight to compress...
> 
> more and more i hear stories of nurses who don't know how to do cpr. pretty pretty pretty sad.



I don't get it.  We all go through the same CPR classes with the same guidelines... and no one can say "They don't do it enough" because this is the first time in 2 years I've ever done it!


Granted I also have ACLS and PALS, but honestly those certs don't make you better at pushing on a chest.



Anyhow, little advice to people.  If you are involved in an MVC and run, don't tell the police the car was stolen 5 minutes before the accident, and not make a police report of a stolen vehicle...and not change your clothes...


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 24, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I'm glad for you. However, my day just went all to heck, I just went to get the mail and received a notice that my application had been turned down by the Pacific Northwest Interagency Incident Medical Specialist program. There goes my summer job................................:angry:
> 
> I could cry.



geez that sucks.....


----------



## amberdt03 (Feb 24, 2010)

My partner is cooking steak with grilled zucchini and squash...YUMMY!!!


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 25, 2010)

Watching PBR that was in Dallas last week.


Next weekend I'm going to Tuff Hedeman's Bull Riding Championship Challange in Ft. Worth.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh God, you're coming here?!


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes I am!


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 25, 2010)

Saturday?


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 25, 2010)

Saturday night...not this weekend but next


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Oh God, you're coming here?!



I have a place you can stay in Indiana, if you really wanna get away.


----------



## foxfire (Feb 25, 2010)

amberdt03 said:


> My partner is cooking steak with grilled zucchini and squash...YUMMY!!!



Yum! What kind of seasoning do you use?


----------



## Medic744 (Feb 25, 2010)

Am laid up in my chair in the living room watching my honey make dinner and take care of our son since it was his bunker gear I tripped over causing me to twist my ankle.


----------



## Jon (Feb 25, 2010)

ihalterman said:


> I want the MP3 of The Critique by EMS County Express.  and I want the "Ringidy ding Ding Dow" Gieco ringtone


Geico's website has "the worst ringtone"
http://www.geico.com/about/commercials/music/ringtones/

Epic.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I don't get it.  We all go through the same CPR classes with the same guidelines... and no one can say "They don't do it enough" because this is the first time in 2 years I've ever done it!
> 
> 
> Granted I also have ACLS and PALS, but honestly those certs don't make you better at pushing on a chest.
> ...



You see the emphasis on the experience the nurse gets in the hospital is somewhat misleading.  Sure they take care of 5-6-7-8... patients for 12 hours, but there is very little to no emergency procedure exposure.  The hospitals all have Critical Response Teams, Code Blue teams and they really really try to limit the possibility of a code blue on any floor except the unit, or the ED.  Even if one happens the teams that I mentioned, come running in and swoop down and take the patient away from you.  So really what you have is just someone who busts their asses, gets :censored::censored::censored::censored: on all day and then when something exciting happens... they have to sit back and give reports to the rockstars who come and "save the day."  Pretty sad and

results in nurses who don't know what good cpr is.  If you are working with an RN from a nursing home... they aren't in patient care mode.  They are the supervisor who manages a team of LVNs, who all ignorantly abuse their patients.  Yah i said it. LVNs do nothing for their long term care patients but give them bedsores and UTIs, then they call the ambulance when someone gets sick.

Nursing is an EFFed up world.  All you medics who are getting that RN, just remember I warned you.


----------



## mct601 (Feb 25, 2010)

I think I have a strain or tendonitis in the top of my arm :/ . Pretty painful.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 26, 2010)

had a crazy day today.....got all my crap done and called in for additional crews in the mean time. couldnt get any better....oh wait i would like my 60 degree weather to come back then it would be just perfect. have a wonderful night everyone!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 26, 2010)

I get to go take my fuzzball to get fixed tomorrow. He's gonna hate me for a few days


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 26, 2010)

just spent $310 on getting my dog some digital xrays and a 400 cc fluid bolus.  Effing mutt ate half a bag of dog food and had a hard bloated belly.  I couldn't tell if she was dry heaving because she had a rawhide stuck in her somewhere or if she had gotten into something bad.  Turns out she just ate 3 days worth of food and really nothing was wrong with her.

I noticed that she didnt want to eat dinner, which is atypical for her. then i noticed her hard distended abdomen and took her to the after hours emergency vet.

It was ME that was supposed to have a $300 meal at Uchi (badass sushi bar) tonight... instead the freakin dog took a $30 bag of food and turned it into a $310 dollar meal.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 26, 2010)

Alright......wish me luck. And if you are the praying type, one of those would be greatly appreciated as well. Tomorrow at 0930 I will be taking my final exam for my Fire Service Administration and Management class. And they said testing takes four hours.........I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 26, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I get to go take my fuzzball to get fixed tomorrow. He's gonna hate me for a few days



I got mine fixed a month or so ago... he had the hardest time getting used to the cone but it would crack us up.

He'd run in to a corner, stagger back, then run forward again as if nothing ever happened!


----------



## exodus (Feb 26, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I got mine fixed a month or so ago... he had the hardest time getting used to the cone but it would crack us up.
> 
> He'd run in to a corner, stagger back, then run forward again as if nothing ever happened!



My dog just stood. And stared. It was hilarious seeing him try to eat though.


----------



## exodus (Feb 26, 2010)

Jury Duty today... Lame =(


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 26, 2010)

exodus said:


> Jury Duty today... Lame =(



Trick to jury duty. First thing to ask the jury coordinator or the judge (a judge always gave an intro speech to the jury pool at the Vista court house) is if they have any handouts on jury nullification. Actually, I might try that at the next jury duty I show up to (got excused from my last one...).


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 26, 2010)

Just as an FYI to everyone:

screaming like a little girl does NOT stop the Taser.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 26, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> just spent $310 on getting my dog some digital xrays and a 400 cc fluid bolus.  Effing mutt ate half a bag of dog food and had a hard bloated belly.  I couldn't tell if she was dry heaving because she had a rawhide stuck in her somewhere or if she had gotten into something bad.  Turns out she just ate 3 days worth of food and really nothing was wrong with her.
> 
> I noticed that she didnt want to eat dinner, which is atypical for her. then i noticed her hard distended abdomen and took her to the after hours emergency vet.
> 
> It was ME that was supposed to have a $300 meal at Uchi (badass sushi bar) tonight... instead the freakin dog took a $30 bag of food and turned it into a $310 dollar meal.



At least yours was cheap compared to what mine was a few years ago.lol Glad she's okay and nothing was seriously wrong with her. Had our rescued St. Bernard snatch a hotdog out of my little brothers hand and it got lodged in his stomach. He bloated and his stomach twisted (Gastric dilatation-volvulus is what he had and survival chance is only about 25%). About 2 hours later we were going to bed so put him outside one last time. He somehow got out of the backyard and instead of wandering the neighborhood he came to the front door, layed down and barked. We noticed his abdomen extremely bloated and he wasn't his usual self. 

4 surgeries and $3500 later he was better. But he ended up passing away about a year and a half later due to other issues/old age. He was almost 8. 


This was Boss


----------



## emt_angel25 (Feb 26, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Just as an FYI to everyone:
> 
> screaming like a little girl does NOT stop the Taser.



LMAO!!! but it makes for some seriously good video.....


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 26, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Just as an FYI to everyone:
> 
> screaming like a little girl does NOT stop the Taser.



Don't taze me bro!


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm going skiing tomorrow!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 26, 2010)

Is it just me? Or do the rest of you think this as well.:unsure:

My thought is:

_What the heck is with the recent wave of "I am blah blah blah and I live in xyz. I want to be a(n) EMT/Medic/RN/etc. Only problem is I am a felon. Is this going to be a problem?_

If you think it is going to be a problem, GO CHECK WITH THE CLASS CORDINATOR OR THE LOCAL PD OR THE SO OR EVEN THE LOCAL AMBULANCE!!!!!!!!! Just check with someone who can actually give you an answer!!!!!! Shoot, call the FBI if you want. They already know who you are and where you live as soon as your computer goes online, so talking about your felony record doesn't phase them.

So.....am I alone with this thought?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 26, 2010)

Nope, you're not the only one.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm in Pomona and want to be a docta, but I'm not a felon. Can someone help me fix this deficiency in my application?


----------



## foxfire (Feb 26, 2010)

Called our vet today to see if they had a idea as to what to do with our old donkey that died in the night. She stated that We can pay someone $150 to haul it off, or bury it. I was not about the pay someone that amount of money.  So she suggested the hole idea. She was sure that the ground was soft enough to dig a ok size hole. :blink: For a 300 pound donkey, deep enough to keep dogs out?!  With 60+ inches of snow out and we just had over a week of single digits temps dipping into the negatives at night. You are kidding me, right? 
nope, she was dead serious. No pun intended. 
I just hope that we don't freak out the ups man by having a dead donkey in the driveway while we figure out where to put it, or how to get it there through the snow drifts.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 26, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> At least yours was cheap compared to what mine was a few years ago.lol Glad she's okay and nothing was seriously wrong with her. Had our rescued St. Bernard snatch a hotdog out of my little brothers hand and it got lodged in his stomach. He bloated and his stomach twisted (Gastric dilatation-volvulus is what he had and survival chance is only about 25%). About 2 hours later we were going to bed so put him outside one last time. He somehow got out of the backyard and instead of wandering the neighborhood he came to the front door, layed down and barked. We noticed his abdomen extremely bloated and he wasn't his usual self.
> 
> 4 surgeries and $3500 later he was better. But he ended up passing away about a year and a half later due to other issues/old age. He was almost 8.
> 
> ...


BOSS!  What a great name!  Sorry that he has passed on.  Great looking dog tho!  The thing that kills me, is that we finally figure out that she ate all that food the night before.  She had already been running 6 miles in the greenbelt and was running like nothing was wrong ALL DAY.  The only time we noticed was when she wouldn't eat.  I wondered why she took TWO HUGE DUMPS on the trail... so the moral of the story being.  If we would have just skipped her dinner and left her be, she would have been just fine without going to the Doggie ER and getting an IV and 500cc bolus (+ the $175 _digital x-rays_ that took 2 HOURS to show us!)

mad at the dog! mad at the dog!! and she doesn't even remember why.  Gave me a sad sad look when i didn't feed her tonight.  Her belly is still big and hard, but not as much as last night and today was TWO MORE HUGE DUMPS!

omg.


----------



## ihalterman (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry about Boss.

Here are Cinder and Shadow






Cinder is the 35lb Mini-American Pitbull and Shadow is a 65lb Black Lab.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 26, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Nope, you're not the only one.


 
Ok, good, I was getting lonely with that thought.

I put forth a resolution.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
WHEREAS there has been a recent increase in the number of "felons" posting on our forum and

WHEREAS they all have been asking the same questions and

WHEREAS the members of EMTLife (hereinafter refered to as us, we, etc) can in no way remove you criminal record and have no desire to help you hide it thus becoming crminals ourselves and

WHEREAS people with a common interst or problem often enjoy the company of each other then

Be it RESOLVED we hereby petition the leaders of EMTLife to create a completely new subforum entitled _Felons Unite!_ for these aforementioned individuals to meet, comiserate and discuss the problems, either real or perceived, of attempting to enter the field of EMS with a felony on record and the ways and means to hide said felonys or get around the natural consequences, however painful, of their actions.

Writen and (not) signed this 26th day of February in the Year of our Lord Two Thousand Ten.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 


The small print:
The above is in no way attempting to point fingers at any individual, real or fictional, in any way shape or form whatsoever and is after all a big joke which is only intended to prove a point. No action whatsoever should be taken regarding the information in this post. If you want to take action on something you must be a felon and read the next previous post in this thread my me.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 26, 2010)

^^ Second the motion.

i have no problem with people trying to do as they may.  If you are lucky enough to get a second chance, don't blow it like the Ex chief of  Blanco County Volunteer Ambulance service.

First he was a paramedic firefighter, who became the chief, then changed all the titles of the emergency vehicles into his name...

then didn't lose his license... and became the chief of BVAS and proceeded to steal fentanyl  "for his wife."

HEAR ME??  IF YOU GET A SECOND CHANCE DON'T BLOW IT.  And yes, please make a forum for people to ask the questions, so the rest of us can move along without having to answer your questions because WE CANT GIVE YOU A LICENSE!  Ask the people who CAN!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 26, 2010)

*I affectionately refer to my dogs as hogs*

Ok so  

Ruby is the spotty one, Violet is the black one.

When Violet was little she was always soooo hungry (still is) that we started calling her piggy.  Then one time our the lady leading our dog training class reached down and started petting her and calling her Piggy, so we knew the name was gonna stick.  Although if you saw my earlier posts from today and last night... Ruby is the one who pigged out and bloated her belly up.

So the full official names  Ultra-Violet "Bitey" Clary (also known affectionately -- and answers as well to, Piggy)  and Ruby "Nugget" Clary (also known as Dr. Rubenstein)

so.  one of the baby pigs
and one of the full grown with my wife, Evening, and myself.

and finally one of Violet leaping off of an 8 foot cliff for the frisbee.

dogs are O B S E S S E D with the frisbee.  Don't even touch it, if you do... you've got two hogs in your pockets after the frisbee... unrelenting.

forgot to add...  They are litter mates.  Born in December 07.  Mom was a 50lb black lab, Dad was a catahoula leopard cur.  Interesting aside, Catahoula Leopard Cur is the official state dog of Louisiana... after they stole it from Texas.  Catahoulas are the only indigenous breed of dogs in the US.  They are a "sporting breed," so no official papers or anything, (puke on breeders).  The breed is a working breed, cattle herders, boar hunters.  They pack hunt.  Rubes looks like a red merle catahoula, piggy looks like her mom.  Both fluctuate from 50-60 lbs, depending on how many miles they hike, or how many days in a row I work.  So the breed, when people ask me.. i usually say something goofy like Labrahoula Retrievers, or Labrador Leopard Cur... love the dogs love the dogs love the dogs!


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMG can I have Ruby?! lol She's adorable! I'd love to gt a catahoula someday. Good cattle dogs. 

I loved Boss. He was an AMAZING dog. Would have made an awesome therapy dog had I (well my mom) taken the time to get him certified. He had a special knack for special needs children.

We now have another St. Bernard "puppy." He'll be a year old March 15th and currently weighs about 150. Should top out close to 175 if not more. He's a pretty good dog when he's not chewing everything in sight and if he'll ever lose his selective hearing he'll be fantastic.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 27, 2010)

lol... selective hearing...

i choose to hear the treats cabinet open... 

i choose to keep running for the cat... and not hear you right now.

Oh, I also choose not to hear you telling me to stop trying to get the frisbee out of your pocket.

I love puppies... i'm thinking of taking up fostering again.  We fostered for 2 years until I got into nursing school... when i got too busy.

Fostering was my solution for ENDLESS PUPPIES in the house.  Lots and lots and lots of potty training, but hey, we have saltillo tile in all but one room, so not tooo much trouble... less you step in the "spot" at night lol.  Oh the chewers the chewers.  We got really lucky with ours... half lab/ half catahoula, we ended up with the best of both worlds.  Super retrievers with none of the terrible twos!  Oh yah.. and Ruby is so gorgeous... too bad she eats like a goldfish!


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Feb 27, 2010)

Kingdom's favorite thing to chew is the dang toilet paper. He'll snatch a roll up and that's the end of it.

The one thing he listen's to is if you ask him if he wants a treat. No lie that dog knows the word treat. He is so food motivated he'll do anything for a little treat.

I wish he was still this size.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 27, 2010)

And since everyone else is doing their dogs, this is one of mine: Melee


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dude why the hell is part of your training getting shot by a tazer gun?

Its not like you will be shooting people with a tazer... i could see if you were a cop, like they have to get sprayed in the face with mace and everything...
but how is this comparable to your line of duty?


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 27, 2010)

It has nothing to do with paramedic school, and I wasn't required or forced to do it.

We were at the firestation yesterday and they are joined with a police station.  The PD was sending one of their new recruits through a taser certification class, so a new FF and I were invited to learn proper taser removal and dealing with tased patients.  

We had the opportunity to get Tased and I thought why not.  


Longest 5 seconds of my life.



(And before the naysayers come... I still took all the calls that came in during the time I was there)


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dang Bro,

glad you didn't die!  freaking scary.  i didnt quite get your "screaming like a girl" comment until i saw the picture.

At least it was elective. i was feeling REAL bad for you thinking that was part of your course!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 27, 2010)

Linuss said:


> It has nothing to do with paramedic school, and I wasn't required or forced to do it.
> 
> We were at the firestation yesterday and they are joined with a police station.  The PD was sending one of their new recruits through a taser certification class, so a new FF and I were invited to learn proper taser removal and dealing with tased patients.
> 
> ...



Ah that brings back memories. Although for me it was when I was working security. Hurts like a mother. But I had to do it to get my Taser cert


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 27, 2010)

Linuss said:


> We had the opportunity to get Tased and I thought why not.



Please taze me bro.


----------



## oneluv79 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey Everyone! 
I'm semi-back....lol


oneluv79^_^


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 28, 2010)

Something clicked when I was skiing yesterday and I suddenly became alot better. I went from the old snowplow turn to parrallel in probably half an hour.


----------



## Medic744 (Feb 28, 2010)

Interview in the am with a local IFT company.  They are pretty solid but lets see if they make an actual offer close to what I was told I would get.  If they do then it will make a great "in the mean time" until I go back to school, if not then they can kiss it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 1, 2010)

Medic744 said:


> Interview in the am with a local IFT company.  They are pretty solid but lets see if they make an actual offer close to what I was told I would get.  If they do then it will make a great "in the mean time" until I go back to school, if not then they can kiss it.



Good luck! You'll do great


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 2, 2010)

Me to my drunk driving patient last night:

"Sir, I'm an EMT, I can PROMISE you that I will NOT be arresting you"  <_<


----------



## Medic744 (Mar 2, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Good luck! You'll do great



Thank you.  Had new hire training scheduled before I walked out of the place.  They wanted me to stay and do it the same day but I had other plans for last night.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Mar 2, 2010)

just an FYI when a bariatric (doesnt look right but whatever, you all know what i mean) stretcher gets lowered on your foot with 700+ lb pt on it, it hurts like a mother! i thought my foot was gonna be cut in half but thank goodness for my boys and the nurses they saved me. my battle scar a big A** bruise and a foot that barely fits in my boot. but no breaks thank goodness!


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Had my first CPR on my first clinical today.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 2, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Had my first CPR on my first clinical today.



I hate you.

Took me nearly 700 hours to get my first one.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 3, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I hate you.
> 
> Took me nearly 700 hours to get my first one.



No you don't. You just think you do.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Mar 3, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Had my first CPR on my first clinical today.



Lucky.....I've been an emt for almost 8 years have NEVER done CPR. Our fire department usually does it cause as it was put to me "your skills and knowledge of where to pull stuff from, are better used when not doing CPR"

guess the ole boys have a point ;-)


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 3, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Had my first CPR on my first clinical today.



I was an EMT for just over a year when I got my first CPR. Would have much rather gotten during clinical's. I was a little nervous, probably due to it being my first one and that I was by myself until the fire department got there.


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 3, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Ah that brings back memories. Although for me it was when I was working security. Hurts like a mother. But I had to do it to get my Taser cert



We don't use tasers (yet) in NJ, though when I was doing my (law school) clinicals in Indiana, I had a client who had been tazed while sitting in his car.  The police report claimed the barbs where in his inner thigh.  He claimed to have been tazed in his... ahem... manhood.  Well, scrotum, to be more precise.

I don't understand this concept of being tazed and/or sprayed by OC spray to "learn what it feels like."  Firearms training doesn't involve, "Okay, here's your gun, let's go out and shoot you with it."


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 3, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> I don't understand this concept of being tazed and/or sprayed by OC spray to "learn what it feels like."  Firearms training doesn't involve, "Okay, here's your gun, let's go out and shoot you with it."




Couple of reasons:

The possibility of second-hand OC is actually fairly common.  Going through it in a controlled arena lets you get prepared for what it feels like so you aren't caught 'off guard' in the field, and totally incapacitated by it.  


Plus when it comes to Tasers, the general consensus is, if a suspect pulls a Taser on you, or grabs your own, you use deadly force right away.  When in court, you can state that you've gone through it before and it will incapacitate you for a while, giving the suspect a chance to grab your handgun and possibly use it on you, which is obviously a no-no.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 4, 2010)

Here I am thinking hey, I'm 21, my wisdom teeth are doing pretty good.


But no, my back right bottom one felt like being a butt-hole and is now pushing up against a flap of skin and is a constant annoyance.  3 days before I leave for spring break.


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 4, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Here I am thinking hey, I'm 21, my wisdom teeth are doing pretty good.
> 
> 
> But no, my back right bottom one felt like being a butt-hole and is now pushing up against a flap of skin and is a constant annoyance.  3 days before I leave for spring break.



Take some Ibuprofen. That's what I used to do until one day I woke up and my face was swollen. That's when I decided it was time for them to come out. Well that and the horrible pain I was having. First time I've ever been knocked out. Versed is an amazing drug. Felt like I was out for 5 seconds when in reality it was 30 minutes.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 4, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Here I am thinking hey, I'm 21, my wisdom teeth are doing pretty good.
> 
> 
> But no, my back right bottom one felt like being a butt-hole and is now pushing up against a flap of skin and is a constant annoyance. 3 days before I leave for spring break.


 

Awwww........quit whining.

Or you could have them out. The pain and misery only lasts like a week. And once you get used to it, it doesn't really bug you when people laugh at you and say you look like a chipmunk.

~~~~~Different Topic~~~~~

Speaking of spring break, I got to spend the last few days chilling at the beach in Gulf Shores, Alabama. It was so funny......here are all the locals bundled up like it is 50 below, and I, from the great and currently fridgid state of Washington, am lying on the beach (attempting to tan) and swimming in the Gulf while people walk by and look at me like I have two heads. 

Now, I am at my friends house for the next three days in middle GA where we will hang out and hunt hogs every night. Of course the only bad thing about vacation is that it will end sometime soon......<_<


----------



## mct601 (Mar 4, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Here I am thinking hey, I'm 21, my wisdom teeth are doing pretty good.
> 
> 
> But no, my back right bottom one felt like being a butt-hole and is now pushing up against a flap of skin and is a constant annoyance.  3 days before I leave for spring break.



My dentist worked me great. I didn't think I needed them out at 18, but he said come back and 6months and we'll see- by then we'll know if they need to be removed but it shouldn't be bothering you too much. Over those 6months I could feel pressure building up, but it wasn't bad. Sure enough, I went in and a week later they came out.



lightsandsirens5 said:


> Awwww........quit whining.
> 
> Or you could have them out. The pain and misery only lasts like a week. And once you get used to it, it doesn't really bug you when people laugh at you and say you look like a chipmunk.
> 
> ...



Pain and misery? I never even got my pain meds filled. I took Aleve for a week and never felt a thing.  No swelling or anything.  That's the advantage of getting them out before they start causing trouble.  Bleeding stopped pretty quickly too.  My only complaint was the massive packed holes in the back of my mouth for the several weeks afterward.


and yea, people down here start shivering when it hits 50.  Personally I run hot and love the cold, I never dress in anything more than a hooded sweatshirt at any point and the A/C in my car is at 66 degrees year round.  I went to the Sugar Bowl and talked to some Cinci fans, after a few minutes of discussion they said "I can't believe you are from here, you're the first people from around here that we've seen without practically wearing blankets".  You could easily pick apart the New Orleans natives, the Florida natives, and Ohio natives.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah, back in October my dentist said the very same tooth would probably give me problems soon and that when I go back for my next cleaning we'd know better.  Darn guy is a psychic. 

Luckily he said that die to the flap of skin chances are I'll have to be pit under for the surgery. Fine by me. 

And Vicodin!!!


----------



## mct601 (Mar 4, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Yeah, back in October my dentist said the very same tooth would probably give me problems soon and that when I go back for my next cleaning we'd know better.  Darn guy is a psychic.
> 
> Luckily he said that die to the flap of skin chances are I'll have to be pit under for the surgery. Fine by me.
> 
> And Vicodin!!!



Pit under? You mean put under? I was knocked out for mine. I had Vicodin prescribed but didn't get it filled.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 4, 2010)

I've got to have all 4 of mine cut out. Mine are partial bony imactions. I'm just waiting to have the surgery. Will probably have them out sometime this year.


----------



## Medic744 (Mar 4, 2010)

Am so super happy to have dental insurance again!  Now I can go get that root canal I have been putting off for 2 yrs, oh yeah and a few cavities filled.  Luckily no wisdom teeth pulled, that happened a long time ago.  But yippee for the root canal!!!


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cancer claims another life. :sad: FML


----------



## emt_angel25 (Mar 5, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Cancer claims another life. :sad: FML



not good.....sorry to hear it


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 5, 2010)

3:20am and I'm home from the nursing home. Ugh horrible night but at the same time peaceful. At least my opa (grandpa) isn't suffering anymore. But it still sucks! I didn't think it'd happen this fast. My dad called me around 6:15 tonight and said the hospice nurse said that things weren't looking good.

 Well I figured he'd still have a few days, so I was gonna go see him tomorrow, well today I guess. I had already left work and had to go to the feed store before they closed to get horse feed because I was completely out. That was clear across the other side of town so there was no way I would have been able to make it out.

10:30 I got the call he'd passed. He was 67. I'm down to one grandparent left. I thought they were supposed to live to atleast see my kids be born :sad:  life sucks sometimes


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 5, 2010)

Whelp, had my first postictal state wrestling match just a bit ago.

He lost.  They all lose against 4 EMT/medics, 2 cops, 2 Tasers and a stair chair.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 5, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Whelp, had my first postictal state wrestling match just a bit ago.
> 
> He lost. They all lose against 4 EMT/medics, 2 cops, 2 Tasers and a stair chair.


 

A Taser on a postictal?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 5, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> A Taser on a postictal?



seriously... y'all tazed someone who just had a seizure?!  didn't have any ativan?


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 5, 2010)

Tends to happen when you take a swing at a paramedic student and firefighter infront of 2 cops who already had their Tasers out due to a history of this patient being aggressive. Seizure was 30 min before that point so it wasn't like they tased him for seizing..

Wasn't my call anyhow, and knowing that departments policy on tasers first hand they followed the rules, especially since the cop who tased him was the departments taser instructor.  



No, we didn't have ativan.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 5, 2010)

right on, from what i remember benzos lower the threshold for more seizures anyway.  With the seizure being 30 minutes prior, why didn't the patient just refuse tx and trans... i mean if he wanted to fight y'all


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 5, 2010)

It's a long story that I'll have to tell ya tomorrow 

He refused the first time he seized last night, we were trying to take him on the second but by the time we were ready to go he was alert again, so he refused.  He was going to go by personal vehicle driven by his gf and mom, but he thought it'd be a good idea to run out in the middle of the street.  He was arrested and forced to go to the hospital anyhow.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 5, 2010)

Woo! Finally made it into the 1k range for posts


----------



## RescueYou (Mar 5, 2010)

If you see a glowing green monkey running away from something....FOLLOW THAT MONKEY!! -HAZMAT


----------



## RescueYou (Mar 5, 2010)

It's fridayyyyyyy


----------



## Medic744 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well if there is ever a time and place for someone to get in a MVC it would be at shift change right in front of the police station during my lunch.  At least on the upside we managed to get the pt on the hospital stretcher before she peed everywhere.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 5, 2010)

Why does Colorado have to be so damned infuriating about licensure?!


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 5, 2010)

It isn't.  They just don't like you


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 5, 2010)

Linuss said:


> It isn't.  They just don't like you



I'm starting to think so


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 5, 2010)

More apps sent out. Monitor Tech, Armed security, Dispatcher... I'll take anything right now so I can get sorted out then.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 5, 2010)

I think I'll start applying within the next week or 2.  All I have left is taking my registry so I might as well get started.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 6, 2010)

Meh, got called in for a Unit Coordinator shift at the hospital. Great thing is I will be getting paid to do my NIMS 100, 200, and 700 

EDIT: Oh ya, it's also all OT


----------



## Medic744 (Mar 6, 2010)

I learned several valuable lessons today.

1. Protocols are only good with common sense and basic knowledge, if not combined it gets you suspended (not me!)

2. The size of your pt will be in direct proportion to how small their vehicle is.

3. Dispatch will screw up when the majority of dispatch have no previous experience and then will proceed to blame their mistake on you.

4. The sleepier you are the longer it will take for you to be able to go to sleep because the rest of the crew is watching a movie very loudly on the other side of the wall from you.

IM SOOOO SLEEPY!!!!!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 6, 2010)

earplugs FTW!  all  your acoustic intrusion are belong to us!!11!!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 6, 2010)

Medic744 said:


> The sleepier you are the longer it will take for you to be able to go to sleep because the rest of the crew is watching a movie very loudly on the other side of the wall from you.


 
Constant problem at our HQ station for me; I've tried earplugs, but then I can't hear the tones.  It's a trade-off though, because the others crews complain that my snoring keeps them awake.  They maintain that the sound on the the TV is low enough, and I claim that I don't snore. What a happy crowd we are at 3 a.m....lol


----------



## Medic744 (Mar 6, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> Constant problem at our HQ station for me; I've tried earplugs, but then I can't hear the tones.  It's a trade-off though, because the others crews complain that my snoring keeps them awake.  They maintain that the sound on the the TV is low enough, and I claim that I don't snore. What a happy crowd we are at 3 a.m....lol



I will be glad when we are in our new station where the common room wont be on the other side of a very thin wall and my bed.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 6, 2010)

Leaving for Ft. Worth soon. Tuff Hedeman's Bull Riding Championship Challenge and Stoney Larue concert tonight.


----------



## mct601 (Mar 6, 2010)

a Yoohoo + an orange = not good for the surrounding population


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 6, 2010)

8jimi8 is staying at my place tonight since it's the halfway point for a trip for him.


If I wake up dead, you guys know who did it.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Mar 6, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> Leaving for Ft. Worth soon. *Tuff Hedeman's *Bull Riding Championship Challenge and Stoney Larue concert tonight.



<----- Is suddenly reminded of how long it has been since he watched 8 seconds


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok I officially didn't mUrder Linuss.  Btw thanks for th true hospitality!!  He even shared his women, can't ask for more than that!

Tyler junior college bound, final psychomotor exam!


----------



## mct601 (Mar 7, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Ok I officially didn't mUrder Linuss.  Btw thanks for th true hospitality!!  He even shared his *women*, can't ask for more than that!
> 
> Tyler junior college bound, final psychomotor exam!



:blink:


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 7, 2010)

Two more weeks and then I move! These last days at work are going to DRAG by


----------



## emt_angel25 (Mar 7, 2010)

one week and 2.5 days and i will be on a plane to sunny florida!!! whoo hoo!!!


----------



## Medic744 (Mar 7, 2010)

Looking forward to the call from our Director that is sure to come tomorrow after he receives the irrate voicemail left for him over the weekend.  Has nothing to actually do with us, just dispatch, but Im pretty sure that all of their screw ups are going to lead to me filing a report so we are covered.  I hate paperwork that is pointless.  Oh yeah and I am seriously contemplating putting in an app to work for the citys dispatch, but am really afraid that I may be over qualified.  I can read, write, answer a phone, and read a key map all at the same time so I should be hired on as supervisor, lol.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 7, 2010)

Right now I am chilling on an Airbus 319 at 40000 feet. The bird is brand new and has wifi built in. At last the airlines are catching up!


----------



## MMiz (Mar 7, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Right now I am chilling on an Airbus 319 at 40000 feet. The bird is brand new and has wifi built in. At last the airlines are catching up!


What airline?


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 8, 2010)

Off to PCB for spring break... haven't been to Florida in nearly a decade :wacko:


13hour drive... should be interesting.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 8, 2010)

2 home work assignments and 4 research tests, plus 80 hours and then i'll hit up some NREMT-I85 CAT... followed by applicatoin to ACC EMT-P certificate course.  Will start at semester 3 cardiology, finish with advanced clinical practice (4th semester) and clinical capstone (5th semester).

its nice to see these career ladder rungs actually moving!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 8, 2010)

MMiz said:


> What airline?



Delta

And now I'm not sure if it was and Airbus or a 737......


----------



## Seaglass (Mar 8, 2010)

Dear patients: please don't code on sharp gravel. Ow.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 8, 2010)

Still trying to figure out how it makes sense that my EMT-I cert won't let me get an IV certification in Colorado... But if I had a ten hour certificate from my hospital saying I was certified to do IV therapy I could get one.

Anyone?


----------



## mct601 (Mar 9, 2010)

Absolutely no EMT positions open in the area. Great.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 9, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> Dear patients: please don't code on sharp gravel. Ow.



5.11 emt pants with kneepads FTW!


----------



## Seaglass (Mar 9, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> 5.11 emt pants with kneepads FTW!



When I have some time, I'll sew some in myself... when I have some money, I'll buy some. Whatever happens first. I've learned my lesson.


----------



## RescueYou (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm getting married!!


----------



## ihalterman (Mar 11, 2010)

RescueYou said:


> I'm getting married!!



Grats!!!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 11, 2010)

RescueYou said:


> I'm getting married!!


 

Serious? Congratulations! All the best to y'all.:beerchug:


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 11, 2010)

Headed to Coyote Ugly for a couple of hours, then a piña colada foam party.  

Last night in PCB


----------



## Seaglass (Mar 12, 2010)

RescueYou said:


> I'm getting married!!



Congrats!! When?


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 12, 2010)

silly silly boys.  back off I'm not a hoe(to use a "nicer" word)

Just because he's not around doesn't mean I'll act like he doesn't exist. That's not how I work. So I'd appreciate it if you back off and leave. K thanks see ya  lol 

Oh the never ending amusement I get. it keeps me entertained


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 12, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> silly silly boys.  back off I'm not a hoe(to use a "nicer" word)



Hoe? (SFW)


----------



## CollegeBoy (Mar 12, 2010)

Last night was opening night of the school play. I think it went pretty well for as unprepared as we were.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 12, 2010)

There's a 3 hour period last night where I have no recollection at all... 


I'm NEVER like that.


----------



## mct601 (Mar 13, 2010)

Linuss said:


> There's a 3 hour period last night where I have no recollection at all...
> 
> 
> I'm NEVER like that.



Only been to that point once. Its weird.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 13, 2010)

Neuroanatomy and Brochmann needs to die.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuel fire boilovers are awesome. Just "built" a scale model one for fire  class. 

Diesel fuel, water, paint can......pretty fireball.


----------



## exodus (Mar 13, 2010)

Linuss said:


> There's a 3 hour period last night where I have no recollection at all...
> 
> 
> I'm NEVER like that.



D: Welcome to my party nights!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 13, 2010)

I love the REI Scratch and Dent sale  Got a good jacket for CO, gloves, pack, and a new thermal tumbler for all under what the jacket alone would have cost new


----------



## CollegeBoy (Mar 14, 2010)

That is two fires in one week that I showed up to the station in dress pants and an under shirt


----------



## Sasha (Mar 14, 2010)

exodus said:


> D: Welcome to my party nights!



Not something to be proud of.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 14, 2010)

Yay. A nice night working the floor. 14 patients, 3 nurses, and 2 techs (counting myself). And I really don't wanna do anything  Short-timers syndrome.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Mar 14, 2010)

three days til sunny florida!!! whoo hoo


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> three days til sunny florida!!! whoo hoo



Where in FL you going to? I miss my home state


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Mar 15, 2010)

*THE PACIFIC STARTS TONIGHT HBO* IN TEN MINUTES

the timing of course is on correct if you live on the pacific side of the US


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 15, 2010)

NR scheduled for Thurs at noon :wacko:


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 15, 2010)

Linuss said:


> NR scheduled for Thurs at noon :wacko:



Choke, choke, choke........Just kidding. You're gonna rock it!!!!!!!


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 15, 2010)

Had a MVC last night with 2 DOA.......those cows never saw it coming. On the plus side, we now have enough meat to last for a year. Lol. J/K. It was my first cow vs car though. Bloody mess. Thank goodness they found the 10 cows that made it across the road so we didn't have to go back out there later for another one.



edit....I should add that no people were hurt, although we didn't get to assess everyone involved. We think that the person who actually killed the cows left the scene before we got there.


----------



## mct601 (Mar 15, 2010)

Linuss said:


> NR scheduled for Thurs at noon :wacko:



Good luck!


----------



## emt_angel25 (Mar 15, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Where in FL you going to? I miss my home state



I'm going to Clearwater. and i cannot wait


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow



> I was teaching an EMT class at the local college one night. The semester had just started and I having the students introduce themselves and explain why they want to become an EMT. After 20 minutes of the usual “I need this for my job” or “I want to be a firefighter”, a student asked to share a story if I didn’t mind. I encouraged him to take all the time he needs.
> 
> He walked up front and told the story of how he witnessed his mom collapse and go into cardiac arrest. He talked about how he didn’t know what to do and how scared he was. Then he started to explain what happened once the ambulance showed up. As his story went on, I started paying closer attention. This sounded familiar…..very familiar. After he told his story, I excused myself from the class for a minute and called a break. I made a call to my dispatch center and asked to reference the last name and see if any patient’s were run for a cardiac arrest in the last year. Just as I suspected, I ran his mom a little over a year ago. I was the paramedic that he was talking about.
> 
> ...


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 16, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Wow



I read that blog. It's pretty damned good.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 16, 2010)

Stupid 4.4 earthquake last night waking me up just as I was finally getting to sleep.


----------



## rescuepoppy (Mar 16, 2010)

Got a call yesterday afternoon from the director of EOC asking if I could work in dispatch last night. Didnt really want to but said yes. Went in at 2300 not looking forward to spending the next eight hours sitting there handling the typical type of calls. At around 0400 I answered the 911 line only to hear my sister in law is having a baby, I quickly get units in route and turn to the child birth cards. I find this is child number three and the water has broken with contractions being three minutes apart. Keep in mind that this is a small dispatch center with only one person on duty at night,so things are getting hectic really fast. My nearest medic unit is about 15 minutes away and has to travel a rough long driveway to reach the patient. I was able to using the emd cards talk the husband and sister in law through the birth which occurred only9 minutes after taking the call.
    This was my third time to do this,but I dont think you can do this sort of thing enough times for it to become routine. I am still stoked from the adreneline rush. I have also done several emds on cardiac arrests and in my opinion they are not as exciting as this was.  
    Just got back from the hospital where I met with all involved including the little girl I helped to bring into the world. This really brings a whole new light ont why we do this sort of thing.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm registered for 21 credit hours for the summer term. I love school


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 16, 2010)

Why do course directors even put out a syllabus if they completely disregard it without notice?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Mar 16, 2010)

They do that in med school too?


----------



## Seaglass (Mar 16, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Why do course directors even put out a syllabus if they completely disregard it without notice?



Because accrediting commissions often say you need one, but aren't always all that strict about whether you follow it...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 16, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I read that blog. It's pretty damned good.



You got a link?


----------



## KempoEMT (Mar 16, 2010)

lifeguards for life said:


> i'm registered for 21 credit hours for the summer term. I love school



ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 16, 2010)

In an 85 year lifetime, an average male's heart will pump out enough blood to fill a train of tanker cars 13-14 miles long.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 17, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You got a link?



Here ya go. 
http://www.medicmadness.com/2010/03/and-thats-why-i-do-this-job/
And read Jeramedic's too.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Mar 17, 2010)

ok people off to Florida for 5 days. have a wonderful week/weekend and see you all next week!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 17, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Here ya go.
> http://www.medicmadness.com/2010/03/and-thats-why-i-do-this-job/
> And read Jeramedic's too.



Thanks!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Mar 17, 2010)

the dean just approved my 'academic overload waiver'!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 17, 2010)

Colorado finally issued my EMT-B license. Going to my hospital tonight to get a copy of an IV certificate so I can get my IV cert up there.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 17, 2010)

Passed my final!  :lol:


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 17, 2010)

Woot woot Emma!


Now, I need my good luck charm back for my NR test tomorrow...


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 18, 2010)

NREMT-P CBT in exactly 12 hours. :wacko:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 18, 2010)

Does anyone have any ideas as to why, at 0020 on a Thursday morning, someone (me) is still up, goofing around on EMTLife?

Either I have no life, or I have a bigger problem and need some help.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 18, 2010)

Or both?


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 18, 2010)

Linuss said:


> NREMT-P CBT in exactly 12 hours. :wacko:



So, it's what, 3 hours now?  Hope you got some sleep!  Good luck with the test.  Hopefully you remember how to use a KED and traction splint


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 18, 2010)

Naw, not the skills today, that's on Wednesday of next week.  

2:20 hours


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 18, 2010)

wear red, eat some beef jerky (or other salty snack) RIGHT NOW.  Get PIST


why the F should they have to test you, you know what you are doing.  Go DESTROY the test!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't feel good about it at all. I was asked 3 tikes about crush injuries and I was so busy looking for myoglobin that I totally forgot rhabdomyolysis. I know. It struck me as soon as the test finished how stupid I was. 

Granted during my EMT nr it asked me 4 times how to bandage a burn... So here's to hoping I still pass. 


80 questions exactly.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 18, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I don't feel good about it at all. I was asked 3 tikes about crush injuries and I was so busy looking for myoglobin that I totally forgot rhabdomyolysis. I know. It struck me as soon as the test finished how stupid I was.
> 
> Granted during my EMT nr it asked me 4 times how to bandage a burn... So here's to hoping I still pass.
> 
> ...



Pass.

Tell me, what test will confirm rhabdomyolysis?  Would you have access to these results In the field?  I know that you know what it is, but that sounds like an advanced type question.


----------



## mct601 (Mar 18, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I don't feel good about it at all. I was asked 3 tikes about crush injuries and I was so busy looking for myoglobin that I totally forgot rhabdomyolysis. I know. It struck me as soon as the test finished how stupid I was.
> 
> Granted during my EMT nr it asked me 4 times how to bandage a burn... So here's to hoping I still pass.
> 
> ...



Hopefully you passed.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 19, 2010)

MWHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

*gasp*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA





Passed.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yay!!!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2010)

Linuss said:


> MWHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> *gasp*
> 
> ...



Congrats man!


----------



## Sieldan (Mar 19, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Congrats man!



Ditto!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 19, 2010)

Linuss said:


> MWHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> *gasp*
> 
> ...



good job buddy!


----------



## mct601 (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats linuss




got my new iPhone 3GS. such an upgrade from the 1st gen


----------



## reaper (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats man!

Note to self, cancel vacation to Ft Worth.       j/k


----------



## MMiz (Mar 19, 2010)

Linuss, congratulations!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Linuss said:


> MWHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> *gasp*
> 
> ...



Way to go dude!


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  It was a long process that I never want to do again.



Don't be scared YET, Reaper... my skills aren't till Wednesday.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 20, 2010)

so going bowling after work.  Supposed to meet somebody too. Let's see if he shows up or chickens out


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 20, 2010)

70 degree weather yesterday... snowing now. WTF. At least I get to meet up with someone before I move


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 20, 2010)

Chicken?  I not seen no chicken here.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 20, 2010)

We will see


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 20, 2010)

Stupid TX weather. Nice sunny day yesterday, rain and cold today with a chance of snow/ice. And I'm on shift for 24. Boooooooooo!!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 20, 2010)

amberdt03 said:


> Stupid TX weather. Nice sunny day yesterday, rain and cold today with a chance of snow/ice. And I'm on shift for 24. Boooooooooo!!!!



Hopefully all the snow we're getting is making it's way to you. I'm in the mood to share


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 20, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Hopefully all the snow we're getting is making it's way to you. I'm in the mood to share



No no I'm not in a recieving mood today. You can gladly keep it or share with someone other than us.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 20, 2010)

Forget her... I want the snow!


----------



## iamjeff171 (Mar 20, 2010)

tx weather...if you dont like it, wait a minute...


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 20, 2010)

iamjeff171 said:


> tx weather...if you dont like it, wait a minute...




Texas weather?!! HAHAHAHA

Have you ever been to Colorado? We are actually the ones who are famous for that. Wednesday and Thursday it was gorgeous and sunny around 70, Friday it dumped 2 ft of snow, and today it's sunny again. I literally went from gardening in the backyard in shorts and sandals to having my campus closed due to snow and wearing Sorels in less than 24 hours. 

PS: Linus has given me his description of "snow" in Texas. If you can even call it that.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey, we had 18" the other month... that's a crapload for Texas.


But you forget, I'm from Michigan... what Texans view as snow I view as slush.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 20, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Texas weather?!! HAHAHAHA
> 
> Have you ever been to Colorado? We are actually the ones who are famous for that. Wednesday and Thursday it was gorgeous and sunny around 70, Friday it dumped 2 ft of snow, and today it's sunny again. I literally went from gardening in the backyard in shorts and sandals to having my campus closed due to snow and wearing Sorels in less than 24 hours.
> 
> PS: Linus has given me his description of "snow" in Texas. If you can even call it that.



Hey we're like that in NM... Except we only had about 4" down here, but the every other day thing hold true for us too


----------



## iamjeff171 (Mar 20, 2010)

the other day i went into class, its 70 degrees out, sunny, beautiful day. within in 30 minutes of being in class, is starts hailing outside (only about marble sized). 45 minutes later its sunny again....

yeah snow in texas is pretty lame. it does it about every 5 years or so in austin. People in this town really dont know what to do with icy precipitation, and the city shuts down at the first sign. to be fair tho, the roads arent treated with salt, they use gravel....


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 20, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Hopefully all the snow we're getting is making it's way to you. I'm in the mood to share



Gee thanks. It doesn't really snow here just slush. Of course last month it actually snowed and I was amazed to see real snow in TX. We had 10 inches at my house. 

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/photo.php?pid=11410234&id=901345441


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 21, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Texas weather?!! HAHAHAHA



Well Texas is famous for Wx. Just not the cold kind.......hurricanes, tornadoes, wind, droughts, floods, etc.....just about everything except snow and ice and stuff.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 21, 2010)

Screw you and your bi-polar weather Texas. :glare: What happened to only geting 1/4-1/2" of snow...not another 6 inches?!

32 degrees now with wind chill in the upper teens...

tomorrow? back in the upper 60s-70s

OMG I'm ready for summer. I'll take 100+ degrees over this cold mess anyday!


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 21, 2010)

Psh, atleast with the cold you can put more warm blankets on.

With the heat you lose lots of $$$!


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 21, 2010)

My body isn't wired that way. I can't function in the cold for long. I'd still rather sweat and lose money in the summer than be miserable in this stupid cold weather.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 21, 2010)

That's because you don't pay your electric bill yet


----------



## iamjeff171 (Mar 21, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> My body isn't wired that way. I can't function in the cold for long. I'd still rather sweat and lose money in the summer than be miserable in this stupid cold weather.



i second that. but then again i grew up in texas. ill take 100 over 30 any day of the week.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 21, 2010)

Linuss said:


> That's because you don't pay your electric bill yet



and even if I did, I'd still take it over this crap  my mom feels the same way so it doesn't matter. lol This cold mess can go elsewhere.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 21, 2010)

Let's just keep it in the 70s and sunny with no wind.   I'll be happy then.


PS-- Did you get that much snow last night?!  I have literally NONE here in FW.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah all last night from about 10 to 7 this morning


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 21, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Let's just keep it in the 70s and sunny with no wind.   I'll be happy then.



That would be perfect  But I'd much rather be cold cause you can layer. When it's hot there's only so much you can take off before you get the cops called


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 21, 2010)

Woke up for a 1am call and there was about 5in on the ground. Woke up for end of shift and there was about 8in on the ground. On duty police officer scrapped the snow and ice off my car P) and he said there was about 11in on my car and on his police cruiser.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 21, 2010)

When I took the dog outside at about 11pm last night there was about 2-3 inches on the ground. This is what my truck looked like when I woke up this morning. 8am


----------



## emt_angel25 (Mar 22, 2010)

back from florida. i must say im already ready to go back. well at least until it warms back up around here.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 22, 2010)

Any ideas on how to remove hundreds of microscopic almost invisible fiberglass splinters from my arms? I was putting up an old fiberglass basketball backboard and now I am in lots of pain.......


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 22, 2010)

Woke up at 630 this morning throwing up.  Proceeded to vomit all day barely able to keep water down.

Ditto with my mom and my brother.  Now my sister and dad have whatever it is.


We don't live together, and none of us ate the same food for the past few days.  Talk about totally random.


----------



## MedicSparky (Mar 22, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Any ideas on how to remove hundreds of microscopic almost invisible fiberglass splinters from my arms? I was putting up an old fiberglass basketball backboard and now I am in lots of pain.......



If you're willing to deal with pulled hairs duct tape works


----------



## reaper (Mar 23, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Any ideas on how to remove hundreds of microscopic almost invisible fiberglass splinters from my arms? I was putting up an old fiberglass basketball backboard and now I am in lots of pain.......



Cold shower and let water run down arms.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks you two. I thought maybe since a credit card works on a bee sting it would work here, after 15 minutes I gave up.

Duct tape worked wonders and although it hurt like heck for a while, I'm good now. 

Reaper, are you serious? Or are you just seeing if I am gulible (sp?) enough to get into the cold shower? (Which I am:blush I don't know if it helped with the splinters any, but it fixed the burning from haveing the duct tape rip my hair out.^_^


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 23, 2010)

Nah he's not really seeing if you're gullible. Cold water will make your hair stand on end and help get rid of the glass bits. 

I'm itching to move already. Should be leaving early tomorrow morning, but my exit interview from the hospital is holding me up


----------



## reaper (Mar 23, 2010)

Plus, hot water will make the pores open and allow the glass fibers to enter deeper. Cold water helps wash them off, with out getting trapped in the pores.

Hell, I hate cold showers more then anyone, but it does the trick!


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 23, 2010)

*Betadine your arms*

It will disinfect the foreign objects and their tracks, and make remaining ones more visible.
Which, since you can't remove them, will only depress you.

If you are jusing a tub/shower, might want to clean it out real well before that next bath.....h34r:


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 23, 2010)

*Linus, sorry about the N/V!*

Sounds like food poisoning, could be rotavirus etc. Keep up those fluids, and that CAN include a little Pearl, Buckhorn or Bluestar.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks mycrofft.  I would have started an IV on myself since I would throwup anytime I'd try to drink, but I had no IV fluids  



Well... tomorrow is my skills testing day.  I'm more nervous over this than the written portion.  h34r:


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 23, 2010)

Had a good day but glad it's over with. 

Time to dress down, wash face, brush teeth, crawl into bed and not go to sleep, even though I'd really like to. I just can never go to sleep when I want to.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Mar 23, 2010)

My golf game went to :censored: over the winter. Not that it was much to begin with.


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 24, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Woke up at 630 this morning throwing up.  Proceeded to vomit all day barely able to keep water down.
> 
> Ditto with my mom and my brother.  Now my sister and dad have whatever it is.
> 
> ...



One of our first responders had it too. Lasted about a day and then he felt better.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 24, 2010)

Damn... Raton Pass is closed... That means getting INTO CO with my truck and trailer loaded down isn't going to be happening right now... I'm tired of delays... I want to be moved already


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 24, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Thanks mycrofft.  I would have started an IV on myself since I would throwup anytime I'd try to drink, but I had no IV fluids


You could always try bloodletting. 200 years ago they claimed it cured everything.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 24, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You could always try bloodletting. 200 years ago they claimed it cured everything.



Hey, who am I to argue with a doctor... 200 years before my time or not?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 24, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Hey, who am I to argue with a doctor... 200 years before my time or not?



I think that was the barber saying that 

EDIT: And looking at your training, congrats!


----------



## Meursault (Mar 24, 2010)

The Department of Education just ordered 27 Remington 870 shotguns configured for what seems like pretty short ranges.

http://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportun...f9f3fa2fe18a83d1c3dee0039b2&tab=core&_cview=0

Anyone who knows more than I do about government bidding, shotguns (i.e. anything) or the Department of Education (likewise) care to expound on this?


----------



## bstone (Mar 25, 2010)

Butteryfly Butteryfly Butteryfly Butteryfly Butteryfly Butteryfly Butteryfly


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 25, 2010)

Off for my official paramedic school graduation.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 25, 2010)

May God have mercy on the state of Texas.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 25, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> May God have mercy on the state of Texas.



pfft.

May the great Republic grant him a license and welcome one more PROFESSIONAL on the line beating back the forces of death.  Congrats again Linuss!


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 25, 2010)

mrconspiracy said:


> the department of education just ordered 27 remington 870 shotguns configured for what seems like pretty short ranges.
> 
> http://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportun...f9f3fa2fe18a83d1c3dee0039b2&tab=core&_cview=0
> 
> anyone who knows more than i do about government bidding, shotguns (i.e. Anything) or the department of education (likewise) care to expound on this?



lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 25, 2010)

Finally in Denver! Except my alternator crapped out on me right as I got into the city. Had to get my truck and trailer towed to Lakewood to my apartment...


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 25, 2010)

I now have too many cards strictly for EMS.


NREMT-B (Soon to be replaced by NREMT-P)
Texas EMT (Soon to be replaced by Texas P)
CPR
ACLS
PALS
PHTLS
Dallas ambulance permit


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I now have too many cards strictly for EMS.
> 
> 
> NREMT-B (Soon to be replaced by NREMT-P)
> ...



Heh, I know the feeling. 
My current ones:
NREMT-I/85
NM EMT-B
CO EMT-B
PALS
ACLS
CPR
PEPP
PHTLS


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 26, 2010)

My problem is I have the balls to say the things that other people do not have the balls to say and that they only think. Perhaps that's why I'm not liked. 

It's been hard not to be a complete and utter Witch with a B today but I've succeeded fairly decently you could say. But I'm still up so that could change.

Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 26, 2010)

Just got the truck back tonight... $400... Applications out to 4 EMS services and 4 hospitals... Not to mention the non-ems jobs. Time to get back in shape too, just in case FD becomes my only option.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 26, 2010)

NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Just confirmed today that this is the final season of 24.




I hate Fox.  In one year they canceled MadTV and 24, 2 of my favorite shows.  If they cancel COPS, I'm never watching a Fox station again.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 26, 2010)

Linuss said:


> NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> Just confirmed today that this is the *final season of 24.*
> ...



Told ya so


----------



## mct601 (Mar 29, 2010)

I thought the dept of edu ordering the 870s was funny too.


Anyone else here firearm enthusiasts?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 29, 2010)

mct601 said:


> I thought the dept of edu ordering the 870s was funny too.
> 
> 
> Anyone else here firearm enthusiasts?



A decent amount of us. I know Linuss and I both are. And several others who's names escape me right this second


----------



## mct601 (Mar 29, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> A decent amount of us. I know Linuss and I both are. And several others who's names escape me right this second



Hmmm. Had no idea. Thought I might be the only one haha 

Just got her this weekend, so excited to shoot it


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 29, 2010)

Here's a few pics of my toys... All old until I take more




Colt Delta Elite w/ TAD Gear grips





EAA Witness 10mm and Delta Elite at the range





Mosin 91/30, Mossy 500, Daewoo DR200, Marlin 60, and pistols


----------



## mct601 (Mar 29, 2010)

I got a Mosin 91/30 in December. Such a fun gun to shoot. Possibly my favorite.











Can't find any pics of the AK.


Love the Delta Elite btw. Is .45ACP hard for you to find at the moment?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't own anything .45ACP  The Delta is a 10mm same as the EAA  I prefer 10 to 45.


----------



## mct601 (Mar 29, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I don't own anything .45ACP  The Delta is a 10mm same as the EAA  I prefer 10 to 45.



I should have known better haha.  Wasn't sure if the Delta Elite was a 10mm only or .45 and 10mm.  I've no experience with a 10mm, couldn't comment.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 30, 2010)

MrConspiracy said:


> The Department of Education just ordered 27 Remington 870 shotguns configured for what seems like pretty short ranges.
> 
> http://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportun...f9f3fa2fe18a83d1c3dee0039b2&tab=core&_cview=0
> 
> Anyone who knows more than I do about government bidding, shotguns (i.e. anything) or the Department of Education (likewise) care to expound on this?


OK, ummmm, wow..........


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 30, 2010)

Linuss said:


> NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> Just confirmed today that this is the final season of 24.
> ...



Serious? WTH? There is no way.......

And if they cancel COPS I'll do more than not watch Fox again.........


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 30, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Serious? WTH? There is no way.......
> 
> And if they cancel COPS I'll do more than not watch Fox again.........



I'm still pissed at Fox for Space: Above and Beyond and Firefly.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 30, 2010)

OK. So my HAZMAT class book says: 

"What it the first thing you think of when someone says oxygen? Most people think of the air."

I guess I am not most people since the first thing I thought of was an NRB.h34r:


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow so now that I don't have class anymore I finally have a full day to myself tomorrow. I haven't had a comlete day off since November. I think I'll get up early and go run, wash my truck, clean stalls, ride, and bathe the horses. Oh yeah and run by the feed store.

It'll be nice to get to do stuff that I actually want to do without worrying about time and running late.

Can't wait. 

And it's supposed to be almost 90 tomorrow! Yeah buddy lol time to get my tan on


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 31, 2010)

Agreed.  It feels weird not having school any longer... I feel lost.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't feel lost. I'm just glad I finally have a whole day to do whatever I want. Whereas before it was do whatever I want until about 2pm which = do nothing because I could never be done in time. So I usually just stayed home.


----------



## xshellyx (Mar 31, 2010)

mmm house and a sammich sounds good right now. im studying for anatomy....any tricks on memorizing the muscles? anyone?


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 31, 2010)

New record. B) Keeps getting better and better


----------



## MDewell (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm going to watch the NASCAR race in Fort Worth in a few weeks...anywhere I should check out as a hang out that Saturday Night? Club or a great place to eat?


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 31, 2010)

MDewell said:


> I'm going to watch the NASCAR race in Fort Worth in a few weeks...anywhere I should check out as a hang out that Saturday Night? Club or a great place to eat?




There's Billy Bobs if you're into the country/western thing. It's a fun place. I like it. They have live bull riding every Friday and Saturday night. at 9 and 10pm.

White Elephant Saloon. Haven't heard of them before but I think they're pretty much in the middle of the Stockyards

Rodeo Exchange

City Streets

I'm not from the area so I'm not too familiar with all these places. I've only been to Billy Bob's but I'm sure there's tons of things to do on a Saturday night. Especially around the Stockyards


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 31, 2010)

Woohoo Lindsey got some sun today!  lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 31, 2010)

Gah, I hate writing my resume.


It seems so bare and tiny when I put only relevant info and paramedic certification info on there...


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Apr 1, 2010)

Perfection! Spent 3 hours washin' the Ole Lonesome. lol He's nice and sparkly clean now. Hasn't been washed like this in at least 6 months. And I'm gonna try reallllyyy hard to keep clean for a while. "I think I can. I think I can."


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 1, 2010)

xshellyx said:


> mmm house and a sammich sounds good right now. im studying for anatomy....any tricks on memorizing the muscles? anyone?



Identify muscles on a cadaver repeatedly until you've got it down.

Flashcards. Anatomy coloring books. Remember them in groups - ie: rotator cuff, hamstrings, quads, etc. 


God I'm glad I'm done with that crap.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Apr 3, 2010)

ahh a sore throat and work. they go swimmingly together!!! thank goodness its only been one call and i handed the radio back to my medic so he could talk cause dispatch cant hear me :-( im ready to go home. maybe a nap will speed things along.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 3, 2010)

Going skiing for free today! Yippee!!!!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 3, 2010)

Skiing?!

I just got back from playing paintball in 80* sunny weather.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Apr 4, 2010)

Couldn't find a single bandaid in the entire house and I wasn't about to go get blood everywhere on the carpet so I made do with a telfa pad and some vet wrap.

Love my way of engineering. 





and on another note. All I have left to do is take my NR.


----------



## bstone (Apr 4, 2010)

bananaphone!!!!

A phone with a peel!


----------



## xgpt (Apr 4, 2010)

B)





Linuss said:


> Skiing?!
> 
> I just got back from playing paintball in 80* sunny weather.



Exactly...I'm so over the cold weather...

Mmmmm....beautiful sunny Easter weekend


----------



## xgpt (Apr 4, 2010)

emmaslim09 said:


> couldn't find a single bandaid in the entire house and i wasn't about to go get blood everywhere on the carpet so i made do with a telfa pad and some vet wrap.
> 
> Love my way of engineering.
> 
> ...



purple!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 4, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Skiing?!
> 
> I just got back from playing paintball in 80* sunny weather.



Yea buddy, I live 50 miles south of the Canada border.......It is still winter here.

I do envy you though<_<


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 4, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I do envy you though<_<




I don't blame you.  I'm awesome.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Apr 5, 2010)

I sense some big family changes coming in the near future


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 5, 2010)

You're preggo?!


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Apr 5, 2010)

Does that mean I'm the next virgin Mary? No I'm not pregnant you numnut! I better not be :lol:


not it's just some other things going on right now that I'm pretty happy with


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 5, 2010)

EmmaSlim09 said:


> No I'm not pregnant you numnut! I better not be :lol:



I've always heard that one plural.......<_<


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 5, 2010)

Grr... still no good news about jobs. Maybe moving to CO was a mistake.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm confused.


I had a great night at the barn. Got to spend some good quality time with my man. I love the weather we're having. Perfect riding weather.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 6, 2010)

Whelp, apparently "at this time do not feel that your qualifications are a match for our open positions. " for CareFlite as a Paramedic on their ground trucks.


*sigh*

The job hunt continues.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 6, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Whelp, apparently "at this time do not feel that your qualifications are a match for our open positions. " for CareFlite as a Paramedic on their ground trucks.
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> ...



Don't get discouraged man. Trust me I know that feeling right now


----------



## xgpt (Apr 6, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Whelp, apparently "at this time do not feel that your qualifications are a match for our open positions. " for CareFlite as a Paramedic on their ground trucks.
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> ...



Keep applying. And don't be afraid to re-apply at the same location after some time has passed.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 6, 2010)

And I have got an interview today at 1430! WooHoo. (Unfortunately it is not for  the USFS medical team. Just a plain ole WA State DNR Engine Boss.......)


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 6, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And I have got an interview today at 1430! WooHoo. (Unfortunately it is not for  the USFS medical team. Just a plain ole WA State DNR Engine Boss.......)



I now have one scheduled with an IFT company on Thurs.  IFT is really not what I want to do as a medic, but fresh out of school, take what you can get, right?  They said if hired, I'd start as an EMT until the state updates my license from EMT to Paramedic.


----------



## RescueYou (Apr 6, 2010)

ihalterman said:


> Grats!!!!!





lightsandsirens5 said:


> Serious? Congratulations! All the best to y'all.:beerchug:





Seaglass said:


> Congrats!! When?



Thanks y'all. Looks like October 2 is the date.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 6, 2010)

Yay! I have an interview with Pridemark! ... For June...


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 6, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Yay! I have an interview with Pridemark! ... For June...



Why so late?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 6, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Why so late?



They interview every other month, and apparently they are interviewing in April on friday. And they don't have any slots left for htis round. I'm hoping that they might have someone not show and maybe I can slip into that spot.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 6, 2010)

What about May?



I emailed CareFlite asking about the qualification thing.  Got an email back saying that the test I took was "Designed by psychologist for a persons overall fit in an EMS organization".

I apparently scored 11 out of 100 and that "Other candidates scored higher"


I emailed back asking what the average score is... because 11/100 makes me feel like a crazy person.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 6, 2010)

Linuss said:


> What about May?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you post here often enough crazy might be a good adjective...

And every-other-month as in they skip a month before they interview again... So if they interview this month (april)...


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 6, 2010)

Maybe I am crazy, I totally ignored the first 5 words of your post :wacko:


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 6, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I emailed CareFlite asking about the qualification thing.  Got an email back saying that the test I took was "Designed by psychologist for a persons overall fit in an EMS organization".
> 
> I apparently scored 11 out of 100 and that "Other candidates scored higher"
> 
> ...



Industrial-organizational psychologists tend to deliberately skew tests for employment in a high-stress medical field towards minimizing false positives (where you accept someone who won't be a good fit), but that comes at the expense of getting a lot of false negatives. You're likely to be one of those, since it seems like you've been doing fine in EMS so far. It sucks, but don't worry that you're crazy. Besides, poor fit doesn't mean anything about craziness anyways... just that your responses didn't match up with those of most EMS workers they tested these items on.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Apr 6, 2010)

Was planning on riding the horses tonight. That got interuppted because Slim seemed like he was in the early stages of colicing. I brushed him really good and then got to talking and he dropped down. That's not normal. He never lays down like that but I figured he was just showing his appreciation to the fact I just got him clean. Then he did it again. I was like nope I'm not letting this happen. Got him up and out of his stall. Took him across the street to get him walking and graze a little bit. He wasn't interested in the grass at all. Again, not normal. 

He also didn't have many gut sounds which isn't a good sign either. So I got him up and moving and 4 hours later I'm pretty sure we're on the uphill end of things. We had some new hay brought in which is what I think is the cause of this. It's crappy hay. I'd only feed it to cows. Needless to say I'm not feeding any of it and will be going to the feed store in the morning to get better hay. Hopefully I'll be getting a refund for the other hay. 


Getting up bright and early to check on my boy. I do hope that he's better. Nothing scares me more than colic.


----------



## reaper (Apr 7, 2010)

Watch for blister beetles in that hay!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 7, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> Industrial-organizational psychologists tend to deliberately skew tests for employment in a high-stress medical field towards minimizing false positives (where you accept someone who won't be a good fit), but that comes at the expense of getting a lot of false negatives. You're likely to be one of those, since it seems like you've been doing fine in EMS so far. It sucks, but don't worry that you're crazy. Besides, poor fit doesn't mean anything about craziness anyways... just that your responses didn't match up with those of most EMS workers they tested these items on.



It's one of those damned if you do, damned if you don't tests.

I mean, I never "Strongly Agree" or "Strongly Disagree" on most things, yet me answering near the middle probably made the test think I was trying to work my way around it by answering what they wanted to hear.


What sucks is MedStar, the 911 I applied to, had a very similar test, and I answered it pretty much the same... I will be po'd beyond all reason if I get denied from that position because of the same damn test too.



I want to do 911, but I don't want to move to do 911.  Gah.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 7, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I now have one scheduled with an IFT company on Thurs.  IFT is really not what I want to do as a medic, but fresh out of school, take what you can get, right?  They said if hired, I'd start as an EMT until the state updates my license from EMT to Paramedic.



I love it!

Well, DNR is hiring 2 people out of well over 60 applicants......so probably not. And they are not hiring strait up firefighters. Just forestry techs who are on fire standby. Blah.......


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Apr 7, 2010)

reaper said:


> Watch for blister beetles in that hay!



I don't feed alfalfa so not much of a concern for the blister beetles.  I'm pretty possitive the reason he started to colic was cause someone fed him a buttload of the nasty hay that was brought in. Which I promptly pulled out of his stall and trashed it.


----------



## reaper (Apr 7, 2010)

Thats good, didn't know if you had any T&A there.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Apr 7, 2010)

Nope I just feed coastal/bermuda. Haven't fed alfalfa in a few years.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 7, 2010)

And we have snow on the ground again...


----------



## Sasha (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello lovelies.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 7, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Hello lovelies.



Hey Sasha! Missed ya round here lately. How're you doing?


----------



## medic417 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Hello lovelies.



Well thank you purty.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 7, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Well thank you purty.



Anything for you, handsome.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 7, 2010)

:blush::blush::blush:



Sasha said:


> Anything for you, handsome.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 7, 2010)

T - minus 20 minutes.  Incoming to Canyon lands Utah.  Epic climbing trip in the making!

me and the dogs are 12 hours out from a rendezvous with my buddy and then 6 more to Utah.

excellent!


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 7, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> T - minus 20 minutes.  Incoming to Canyon lands Utah.  Epic climbing trip in the making!
> 
> me and the dogs are 12 hours out from a rendezvous with my buddy and then 6 more to Utah.
> 
> excellent!



Thanks for inviting me jerk!


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 7, 2010)

Linuss said:


> It's one of those damned if you do, damned if you don't tests.



In layman's terms, yep. 



> I mean, I never "Strongly Agree" or "Strongly Disagree" on most things, yet me answering near the middle probably made the test think I was trying to work my way around it by answering what they wanted to hear.



Depends on the test. A lot (I want to say most, but don't know for sure) don't even bother creating a lie scale. I'd more imagine that most of the sample EMS people they used to create the test answered questions strongly. Don't take my word for it, though... it seriously could be anything. 

Never think too much about answers on those things. They're typically not designed well for that. 



			
				lightsandsirens5 said:
			
		

> Well, DNR is hiring 2 people out of well over 60 applicants......so probably not. And they are not hiring strait up firefighters. Just forestry techs who are on fire standby. Blah.......



I wanna work for a place called DNR.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 7, 2010)

Ugh... Gotta call two services tomorrow to check on my application status for one and to make sure the other actually got my application in the mail.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 7, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Ugh... Gotta call two services tomorrow to check on my application status for one and to make sure the other actually got my application in the mail.



I called the lady in charge of hiring at MedStar yesterday and left a message, and I applied last week... still haven't heard anything back.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Apr 7, 2010)

My pony is back to normal.  Makes me happy. He had me stressin' last night.


----------



## mct601 (Apr 7, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I called the lady in charge of hiring at MedStar yesterday and left a message, and I applied last week... still haven't heard anything back.



Sucks man, I've been really frustrated not being able to find a job as a basic. If I took the time to be a medic and couldn't find employment, I'd be fuming.  My problem is everyone wants full-timers, not part time/PRN. I'm reapplying this week since it will make one month since I applied at all the major places.  Good luck on your continued search.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 7, 2010)

mct601 said:


> Sucks man, I've been really frustrated not being able to find a job as a basic. If I took the time to be a medic and couldn't find employment, I'd be fuming.  My problem is everyone wants full-timers, not part time/PRN. I'm reapplying this week since it will make one month since I applied at all the major places.  Good luck on your continued search.



I'm fine working full time, it's just most of the places that are trying to snatch medics up are IFTs while I want to work 911... just like every other new medic that is also applying for these jobs.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 8, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> I wanna work for a place called DNR.



I know, right? I tell everyone at the ambulance service I applied with DNR and they look at me kind of sideways.

It really means Department of Natural Resources. Not so exciting as Do Not Resuscitate..................


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 8, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I called the lady in charge of hiring at MedStar yesterday and left a message, and I applied last week... still haven't heard anything back.


One of these places I applied about a week and a half ago, so I'm just gonna call to check in with em


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 8, 2010)

Off to my first interview as a Paramedic.



God save you all!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 8, 2010)

One observation ride scheduled for a place that I might be able to volunteer at till they get a paid position (all EMS organization).


----------



## xgpt (Apr 8, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Off to my first interview as a Paramedic.
> 
> 
> 
> God save you all!



Best of luck!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 8, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Off to my first interview as a Paramedic.
> 
> 
> 
> God save you all!



Didn't even notice this till now. Hope it goes well! Let us know.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 8, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Off to my first interview as a Paramedic.
> 
> 
> 
> God save you all!



No worries I already made up my mind before you got here for the interview.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, got it offered to me.

Medic, you don't even know where it's at!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 8, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Well, got it offered to me.
> 
> Medic, you don't even know where it's at!



Congrats! You gonna take it?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't know.  The pay is pretty good, about / above the norm for private medics in this area, and they have a decent volume, and they contract with local NHs and apparently get a fair bit of chest pain, SOBs, and other geriatric emergency calls.  I also hear a decent reputation about them locally.



BUT, it's an hour drive away, each way, and it's not 911.  



But, like I said before, I know I should take what I can get being a green medic fresh out of school...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ding it! The guy at the DNR said that they are hiring 2 or three people out of now well over 80 applications..........so I stand a (not) really good chance of getting that.

Anyhow, I'd rater get the US Forest Service dispatcher position. Haven't heard back from them yet though.


----------



## MedicSparky (Apr 8, 2010)

Took a pre-emplyment test today.

I SO want this job! It's an hour drive one way, but it's 911. Plus they -want- to pay for medic school.

I can't wait to hear back


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Apr 9, 2010)

I am not responsible for texts sent while asleep.

I wish it was Saturday afternoon already. Hope it gets here quick.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 9, 2010)

You are when it confuses the receipent, Emma. 







Vegas Vegas Vegas.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't feel special. You're not the only one it has happened to.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Forum rule #3,572. Do not talk about mysterious text messages with out posting the actual text message.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 9, 2010)

2nd Interview at Best Buy today... Money coming in would be nice.


----------



## xgpt (Apr 9, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> 2nd Interview at Best Buy today... Money coming in would be nice.



Best of luck! I applied there, never got a callback though...:glare:


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 9, 2010)

Lights,

the text said, and I quote:

"              "



(that means it was empty)


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 9, 2010)

My second interview went well and I pretty much have the job  Third interview with the GM on Tuesday. Almost didn't get it though cause I'm 'too qualified'


----------



## xgpt (Apr 9, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> My second interview went well and I pretty much have the job  Third interview with the GM on Tuesday. Almost didn't get it though cause I'm 'too qualified'



I hate that _too qualified_ nonsense...

But they won't hire you if you're too under-qualified...so frustrating


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 9, 2010)

xgpt said:


> I hate that _too qualified_ nonsense...
> 
> But they won't hire you if you're too under-qualified...so frustrating



Meh, they were just afraid that I would quit the minute I found an ambulacne job. I probably won't since I got hired for PT there and I'd like to keep that discount


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Apr 9, 2010)

Playing at the park with my little sisters. Swinging on the swings cause I'm a cool kid. B)


----------



## jeeprnovru (Apr 9, 2010)

i aill always put the ninja emoticon at the end of every one of my posts....if you dont see it thats how you will know the aliens are controling the populus of pineville, lah34r:


----------



## yogi20024 (Apr 10, 2010)

Glad to see a ninja is watching over this forum.
Hey you guys, this is my 2nd post ever.... just wanted to throw that out there. Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 10, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Lights,
> 
> the text said, and I quote:
> 
> ...



Oh ok. I get it.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 10, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> My second interview went well and I pretty much have the job  Third interview with the GM on Tuesday. Almost didn't get it though cause I'm 'too qualified'



"We're looking for someone with first aid for our electronics store.... an EMT is too overqualifed"


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Apr 11, 2010)

best clinical ever today


----------



## Sasha (Apr 11, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Lights,
> 
> the text said, and I quote:
> 
> ...



I've sent a couple of those when I roll over my phone in my sleep.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 11, 2010)

Sasha said:


> I've sent a couple of those when I roll over my phone in my sleep.


 
You all need to get touchscreens. They are great. And they don't send accidental texts.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 11, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You all need to get touchscreens. They are great. And they don't send accidental texts.



I have a BB Storm. Touch screen, and will send accidental blank texts. Don't ask me how, but it has happened.

It also makes texting and driving exceedingly difficult. Also drunk texting is difficult, but not impossible. Some forum members have been the recipient of my drunk texts and can attest to this


----------



## xgpt (Apr 11, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> best clinical ever today



Why is that?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 11, 2010)

xgpt said:


> Why is that?



No one tried to dazzle him with BS, I'm guessing.


----------



## xgpt (Apr 11, 2010)

Sasha said:


> No one tried to dazzle him with BS, I'm guessing.



dazzle?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 11, 2010)

Sasha said:


> I have a BB Storm. Touch screen, and will send accidental blank texts. Don't ask me how, but it has happened.
> 
> It also makes texting and driving exceedingly difficult. Also drunk texting is difficult, but not impossible. Some forum members have been the recipient of my drunk texts and can attest to this


 
Ha ha ha!!!

I love this post....


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Apr 11, 2010)

I've got the droid eris. It's also a touch screen and believe me its sent blank texts among many other random pieces of art.


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 11, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> ambulacne



An ambulance with an all-teenage crew?


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 11, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> An ambulance with an all-teenage crew?



good one :lol:


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 11, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> An ambulance with an all-teenage crew?



Lol. Good catch


----------



## piranah (Apr 11, 2010)

at the end of my 16 hr shift...25 min left....will I go out again....we shall see


----------



## piranah (Apr 11, 2010)

just as a side note....I've been on this forum for 2 years...and i only have 311 posts....thats kind of sad isn't it?...any comments?


----------



## xgpt (Apr 12, 2010)

piranah said:


> just as a side note....I've been on this forum for 2 years...and i only have 311 posts....thats kind of sad isn't it?...any comments?



set up your account to notify you by email when other people post to threads...

just respond to things that you have something to speak to whenever possible.

It makes threads more of a conversation.


----------



## Hal9000 (Apr 12, 2010)

piranah said:


> just as a side note....I've been on this forum for 2 years...and i only have 311 posts....thats kind of sad isn't it?...any comments?



Wow, only .39 posts/day for you.  

But your picture is memorable.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 12, 2010)

Crack climbing at Indian Creek...

I'm broken, brutalized, exhausted... Humbled... AND I WANT  M O R E !!


----------



## emt_irl (Apr 12, 2010)

just watched and read alot of the chronicles of ems and the guys blogs. fairly interesting stuff, seems there coming over to my hometown dublin ireland. must look out for them on the road


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 12, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> good one :lol:



Hey Lucid, what do you know about Action Care Ambulance here in the Denver area?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 12, 2010)

Vegas = $1000 more broke. 

Thankfully I'm a medic and I have almost no bills, no gf and no kids. I can pay off my cc in a month


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 12, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Vegas = $1000 more broke.
> 
> Thankfully I'm a medic and I have almost no bills, no gf and no kids. I can pay off my cc in a month



If you had a girlfriend you could have her pay it off for you. h34r:


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Apr 12, 2010)

I miss Mexico. I can't wait to go back!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm home!!!!!


----------



## emt_angel25 (Apr 13, 2010)

the last 2 weeks super crazy!!! 2 MI's flown from the scene and 1 seizure that took 12 of Valium  and was still seizing.....crazy. makes up for my lack of calls lately. oh well back to the grind again tomorrow!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 13, 2010)

MI flown from the scene?


Are you THAT far from a cath lab?!


----------



## katja (Apr 13, 2010)

getting ready for exam #5 ,,   only 3more till the Practical !! ^_^  

so far,, all is going well


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 13, 2010)

Three hours to go on my shift....ugh.  Then I get the joy of dealing with the TSA before my flight to Milwaukee.  At least it's a short flight and I get three days off after this.


----------



## xgpt (Apr 13, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> the last 2 weeks super crazy!!! 2 MI's flown from the scene and 1 seizure that took 12 of Valium  and was still seizing.....crazy. makes up for my lack of calls lately. oh well back to the grind again tomorrow!



What's an "MI"?


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 13, 2010)

Myocardial infarction.


----------



## xgpt (Apr 13, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> the last 2 weeks super crazy!!! 2 MI's flown from the scene and 1 seizure that took 12 of Valium  and was still seizing.....crazy. makes up for my lack of calls lately. oh well back to the grind again tomorrow!



What's an "MI"?


----------



## emt_irl (Apr 13, 2010)

...


----------



## emt_irl (Apr 13, 2010)

twitter suspended my account for absolutly no reason.. grrr i didnt break any rules etc!

also to the post above its a myocardial infraction aka a heart attack


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 13, 2010)

Linuss said:


> MI flown from the scene?
> 
> 
> Are you THAT far from a cath lab?!


 
We have flown them from the scene, but usually defer to flying them from the hospital to the cath lab. To answer your question, we're a good hour by ground from the nearest Level 1 trauma center and the cath lab. That can easily exceed 90 minutes on a Friday afternoon with traffic. Our primary hospital is a smallish facility with limited resources, no cath lab, 24 bed ER (including Fast Track), 12(?) bed ICU, you get the idea.  Welcome to Hooterville...


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 13, 2010)

xgpt said:


> What's an "MI"?



MI is a myocardial infarction, also known as a heart attack.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Apr 13, 2010)

Linuss said:


> MI flown from the scene?
> 
> 
> Are you THAT far from a cath lab?!



uh yes, yes we are. the closest one to us is 40 min away with NO traffic to deal with


----------



## xgpt (Apr 13, 2010)

Linuss said:


> MI is a myocardial infarction, also known as a heart attack.



Gotcha. Still learning here 

Why can't you just say heart attack if you mean heart attack?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 13, 2010)

xgpt said:


> Gotcha. Still learning here
> 
> Why can't you just say heart attack if you mean heart attack?



Because we tend to use medical terminology when speaking with eachother 

CVA, angina, MI, TIA, AAA... the list goes on and as you complete EMT class you'll understand a few more and realize just how many abbreviations medicine has.


----------



## emt_irl (Apr 13, 2010)

abbreviations save time in the field. may only save  a millie second but time saved non the less


----------



## xgpt (Apr 13, 2010)

emt_irl said:


> abbreviations save time in the field. may only save  a millie second but time saved non the less



True.

_Sometimes_

You have to think about it.

Myocardial Infarction - 7 syllables -- MI - 2 syllables = Saves time

Heart Attack - 3 Syllables -- MI - 2 syllables = Saves time?

UNLESS if you're talking to someone who doesn't know what MI means...then you have to wait for them to ask what MI mean, then explain.

If you're using an acronym that someone doesn't know, it won't save you time, it'll cost you time.

Just sayin` street names are better than acronyms when it comes to medical terminology. B)

Anyway


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 13, 2010)

xgpt said:


> True.
> 
> _Sometimes_
> 
> ...



We do have a certain expectation on this forum about using simple medical terminology  If I was talking to a family member of someone who had an MI, I would most likely say heart attack, but not here on the forum where we think most people know the basics


----------



## xgpt (Apr 13, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> We do have a certain expectation on this forum about using simple medical terminology  If I was talking to a family member of someone who had an MI, I would most likely say heart attack, but not here on the forum where we think most people know the basics



I'm not saying _don't_ use it!

I just feel crummy when I have to ask.


----------



## emt_irl (Apr 13, 2010)

was just thiniking id use abbreviations for mostly everything with my collagues because they would understand them and would take ages to say most things full name/ meaning, but when talking to concious patients id take some time to explain what something would mean


----------



## emt_irl (Apr 13, 2010)

xgpt said:


> I'm not saying _don't_ use it!
> 
> I just feel crummy when I have to ask.



i'll admit alot of als things are way over my head, but its ok as im currently only an emt. i just google the answer so i dont sound stupid asking


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 13, 2010)

emt_irl said:


> i just google the answer so i dont sound stupid asking





xgpt said:


> I just feel crummy when I have to ask.






Don't.

Just ask.  Someone will be happy to explain what the terminology means.


----------



## abuan (Apr 13, 2010)

xgpt said:


> I just feel crummy when I have to ask.


don't. that's the only way you learn.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Apr 13, 2010)

emt_irl said:


> abbreviations save time in the field. may only save  a millie second but time saved non the less



barely. and only if the abbreviation is universal and clearly understood by all parties involved.


----------



## emt_irl (Apr 13, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> barely. and only if the abbreviation is universal and clearly understood by all parties involved.



well im taking for granted most things seem to be universial, and all my collagues understand


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh my head!

Too much chem............at 0042:wacko:


----------



## ochacon80 (Apr 14, 2010)

I really hate con homes. 


Why is it taco tuesday.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 14, 2010)

Dangit!

I said stop sending me random texts early in the morning!  Gets my hopes up for nothing.


You know who you are >_>


----------



## mct601 (Apr 15, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Dangit!
> 
> I said stop sending me random texts early in the morning!  Gets my hopes up for nothing.
> 
> ...



I love (sarcasm) getting fully awake in the morning, checking my iPhone, seeing I held a complete conversation with someone, and have absolutely no recollection of it. Idk if that happens with anyone else.  What makes it even better is the fact that my responses are about 45% coherent.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 15, 2010)

mct601 said:


> I love (sarcasm) getting fully awake in the morning, checking my iPhone, seeing I held a complete conversation with someone, and have absolutely no recollection of it. Idk if that happens with anyone else.  What makes it even better is the fact that my responses are about 45% coherent.



do you take ambien?


----------



## mct601 (Apr 15, 2010)

Take no type of medication, I guess I just sleep really hard.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 15, 2010)

mct601 said:


> I love (sarcasm) getting fully awake in the morning, checking my iPhone, seeing I held a complete conversation with someone, and have absolutely no recollection of it. Idk if that happens with anyone else.  What makes it even better is the fact that my responses are about 45% coherent.



I've done that a time or two. With no ETOH or drugs required


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 15, 2010)

oh lookie, 500+ posts.

wheeeeeee!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 15, 2010)

Congrats  You got there quicker than I did


----------



## mct601 (Apr 15, 2010)

Anybody want to loan me $200 and some 9mm for a handgun class next month?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 15, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Congrats  You got there quicker than I did



perhaps i should be working on my i-85 rather than my post count...


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 15, 2010)

mct601 said:


> Anybody want to loan me $200 and some 9mm for a handgun class next month?



If you were near me I have 175 rounds of 9mm just sitting since I don't own a 9mm any more.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 15, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> perhaps i should be working on my i-85 rather than my post count...



You can't use that excuse.

I went from EMT-B to Medic in the time it took me to get >3,300 post!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 15, 2010)

Linuss said:


> You can't use that excuse.
> 
> I went from EMT-B to Medic in the time it took me to get >3,300 post!



But you're a post :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:


----------



## mct601 (Apr 15, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> If you were near me I have 175 rounds of 9mm just sitting since I don't own a 9mm any more.



My mouth is watering for handgun ammo right now. I bought 500 of 9mm in December and shot it all. Have yet to shoot my 1911 yet.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 15, 2010)

mct601 said:


> My mouth is watering for handgun ammo right now. I bought 500 of 9mm in December and shot it all. Have yet to shoot my 1911 yet.


My only handguns are 10mm, so I know the feeling about scrounging for ammo to feed em with


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 15, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> But you're a post :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:



And you're...


You're...


Mean!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 15, 2010)

Linuss said:


> And you're...
> 
> 
> You're...
> ...



It's not mean if it's the truth!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 15, 2010)

Naw, it's still mean, just truthful h34r:


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 15, 2010)

EMT interview tomorrow morning. Getting nervous about it for some reason...


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 15, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> EMT interview tomorrow morning. Getting nervous about it for some reason...


 
C'mon, you'll do fine. Administer x1 beer PO before bed and tell us tomorrow how you breezed through it...


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 15, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> perhaps i should be working on my i-85 rather than my post count...


 
Now that's a thought many of us have had, but few have practiced...


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 15, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> C'mon, you'll do fine. Administer x1 beer PO before bed and tell us tomorrow how you breezed through it...



Beer on board. Heading to bed now. Thanks man  I'll check in tomorrow afternoon with results


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 16, 2010)

Ugh... not feeling well. I think I've had a fever for days. So tired that I totally didn't notice when I did something bad to my knee. Went to bed, woke up because it was seriously hurting. Now I can't sleep until I collapse, and then only for a few hours at a time. FML. 



jtpaintball70 said:


> I've done that a time or two. With no ETOH or drugs required



Ditto. Serious sleep deprivation is awesome like that. At least it seems like I still sound like I know what I'm talking about... which is also a bad thing.


----------



## piranah (Apr 16, 2010)

had to have an EGD done...and the nurses had to give me 11mg of versed with 175mcg fentanyl just to put me down.....and they didnt have to bag me....I feel like a horse now.. but I will tell ya i have a new found respect for it...you really dont remember anything lol...


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 16, 2010)

I am seriously getting POd at DirecTV.

Every month it seems like my DVR screws up in some way where I can't watch TV for any length of time, yet my brothers DVR in the room over NEVER has any of these problems.  

I don't give a darn if it's the equipment and not DirectTV screwing up.  I pay for a service and I want the darn thing to work when I'm at home.

:excl::excl::excl::excl::excl::excl:


Thankfully I have like 40 hours of saved up shows on the harddrive, so I'll just catch up on those for a bit...


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 16, 2010)

piranah said:


> but I will tell ya i have a new found respect for it ...you really dont remember anything lol...


 
You like Versed now, wait until you get old enough for a colonoscopy...


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 16, 2010)

That was a damned intense interview. I think it went well  We shall see


EDIT: And apparently my ACLS card counts for both IV and EKG cert in Colorado


----------



## Medic744 (Apr 16, 2010)

After working my booty off for 2 weeks at my new IFT company I got the 24 spot I wanted.  That is a good thing.  Bad thing is tomorrow is my son's 1st birthday party and my mother has been in town since I started the job and despite spending my first productive day off not catching up on sleep but cleaning the house and doing yard work I was priviledged enough to be told I didnt do either right and dont use my time wisely.  SERIOUSLY!!!!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 16, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> That was a damned intense interview. I think it went well  We shall see



When do you find out?


I have an interview for a Paramedic position with AMR at the place where I was an EMT at on Monday... should be fun.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 16, 2010)

Linuss said:


> When do you find out?
> 
> 
> I have an interview for a Paramedic position with AMR at the place where I was an EMT at on Monday... should be fun.



Good luck with your interview  And I should know in an hour or two. One way or another.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 16, 2010)

Jeesh, that's a quick notice for a job after an interview.


Then again I was offered the job at my last 2 EMS interviews... so... haha.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 16, 2010)

Got the job pending UA and PAT  This is 3 for 2 for healthcare jobs for me


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 16, 2010)

You go, boy! Congratulations B)


----------



## MidwestFF (Apr 17, 2010)

Hooray, almost done with EMT class, state practicals in 3 weeks.


----------



## LngJohnSlvr (Apr 17, 2010)

Practicals for me in Three weeks too... SO NERVOUS! But I can't to get licensed!


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 17, 2010)

*Halfway through 7th to last shift, boring.*

Thank heavens!
Tomorrow our computers will be down for up to four hours.


----------



## sunbee (Apr 17, 2010)

has anyone ever dropped their patient accidently, if so, what happened?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 17, 2010)

sunbee said:


> has anyone ever dropped their patient accidently, if so, what happened?



Saw it happen once at my old company. Both EMTs were fired


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 17, 2010)

The patient hits the ground... I've seen or heard about everywhere from not even reported to lawsuits depending on the circumstances.


----------



## cookiexd40 (Apr 17, 2010)

welp the state of tx finaly posted my cert online so i got to work as an intermediate for the first time last shift...ran 9 ems calls first call of the day waqs a DOA and had my first code as an intermediate that night....got her back at the er...kind of wishin my service believed in havein new emts and intermediates ride out with someone for a little bit to train but then again it was fun and went well just havin to do it...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 17, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I am seriously getting POd at DirecTV.
> 
> Every month it seems like my DVR screws up in some way where I can't watch TV for any length of time, yet my brothers DVR in the room over NEVER has any of these problems.
> 
> ...



Shoot me a PM if you want some help trouble shooting it (used to be a DirecTV tech).


----------



## LngJohnSlvr (Apr 18, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Saw it happen once at my old company. Both EMTs were fired



What the patient injured from the fall???


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 18, 2010)

sunbee said:


> has anyone ever dropped their patient accidently, if so, what happened?


 
Stepped on a patch of ice as we were loading the gurney. Somehow I ended up under the gurney holding it up like I was benching it. Fortunatly I was able to maintain some thougt process as I went down and I did not let go of the gurney which would have dropped. Our pt did not even realize what had happened, just that I had dissappeared. I ended up with a nasty goose egg on my head, a very bruised tailbone and a sprained wrist.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> barely. and only if the abbreviation is universal and clearly understood by all parties involved.



abbreviations save me the hand cramps at work.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 18, 2010)

LngJohnSlvr said:


> What the patient injured from the fall???



Not really any further but it was day 2 post-op from an ORIF. So that meant lots of pain.


----------



## LngJohnSlvr (Apr 18, 2010)

I see... I have heard of medics dropping patients before... the only time that they got into any trouble was when the patient was further injured... other than that... mistakes happen...


----------



## emt_angel25 (Apr 18, 2010)

Whoo hoo I will be teaching my own EMT class in the fall!!! Any advice?!?


----------



## LngJohnSlvr (Apr 18, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> Whoo hoo I will be teaching my own EMT class in the fall!!! Any advice?!?



I have no advice for you per say... I will wish you good luck though! :beerchug:


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 18, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> Whoo hoo I will be teaching my own EMT class in the fall!!! Any advice?!?



Don't screw up


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 18, 2010)

LngJohnSlvr said:


> I see... I have heard of medics dropping patients before... the only time that they got into any trouble was when the patient was further injured... other than that... mistakes happen...



I believe they were problem children anyways.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Apr 18, 2010)

Haha thanks guys!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 19, 2010)

Woo hoo! I am now 21 y/o! As of 30 minutes ago now.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 19, 2010)

Psh, youngin. Ive been 21 since August. 



Happy birthday 

Dont get too drunk.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 19, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Woo hoo! I am now 21 y/o! As of 30 minutes ago now.




well then you are officially old enough to ruin your life with legal booze!

Just don't do that and you'll be fine


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 19, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Woo hoo! I am now 21 y/o! As of 30 minutes ago now.



Ah I remember my 21st... Spent it working or else I wouldn't remember it 

I made up for it when I turned 22 in November though


----------



## foxfire (Apr 19, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Woo hoo! I am now 21 y/o! As of 30 minutes ago now.



Happy Birthday!!!!!!   :birthday:   

Don't do anything you will regret later onB).


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 19, 2010)

duh... happy birthday!!


----------



## LngJohnSlvr (Apr 19, 2010)

:birthday::beerchug::birthday::beerchug:Happy Birthday!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 19, 2010)

Just got back from a paramedic interview with the same branch of AMR I was an EMT at.


So long as I'm not a felon, a drugee, and can lift 125lbs at the PAT, I have the job and start NEOP on Monday


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 19, 2010)

Congrats! 

I had my PAT and UA today. Got issued shirts and jacket. Everything else will get issued during orientation on May 3rd. But seriously... white button down shirts? Who thought white was a good idea for EMS?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 19, 2010)

Also Texas just updated my license to Paramedic.. woot!

I have my UA whenever I want to go (Probably tomorrow) and the PAT is 9am on Wed.  

I already have most of the stuff I was issued from them last year, but they have to give me ones with the b-e-a-utiful new red patch on everything!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 19, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Woo hoo! I am now 21 y/o! As of 30 minutes ago now.


 
Woo hoo! I am now 21 y/o! As of 30 years ago now...

Congratulations, and have fun!  :beerchug:


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 19, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> Woo hoo! I am now 21 y/o! As of 30 years ago now...



That makes you...


carry the one, multiply by 3.141


:unsure:


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 19, 2010)

Linuss said:


> That makes you...
> 
> 
> carry the one, multiply by 3.141
> ...



Running joke with the practical exam today at school was, "Rate the tenderness at this point," "Well, it feels Pi".


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 19, 2010)

Linuss said:


> That makes you...


 
I think "old as dirt" will suffice...^_^


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey thanks y'all. Went out to dinner tonight and my friend blew a bunch of money on a huge aged ribeye for me. But oh man, that was the best chunk of meat I have ever eaten.

And for all of you who are worrying about me getting too drunk. I don't drink.........Never coud stand the smell and I have found I can't stand the taste. Besides, I like having my entire thought capability (which, I admit, is not much..... ) available to me at all times.

However, I will always remember tonight because my friend ordered and then made me eat squid. It was really good. Just strange putting stringy purple spotted tenticles into my mouth. 

Now I got to hit the sack since I worked last night and I am working tomorrow and tomorrow night.

Later y'all.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Congrats Linuss. TX is catching up with you finally I see.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 20, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And for all of you who are worrying about me getting too drunk. I don't drink.........Never coud stand the smell and I have found I can't stand the taste. Besides, I like having my entire thought capability (which, I admit, is not much..... ) available to me at all times.
> 
> Congrats Linuss. TX is catching up with you finally I see.



Meh, I never really liked the taste of alcohol either, which is why I tend to drink drinks like margaritas or other mixed drinks where you can't taste the alcohol as much... which is funny considering I like drinking straight shots of tequila.

But I've had more alcohol to drink in the past 2 months between spring break and Vegas then I've had in all the time since I turned 21 in August... I hardly drank at all during medic school.  

Plus, I hate getting hungover.  I've only been hungover once in my life (I was 16) and I learned my lesson.  I refuse to drink to the point of blacking out or hangover (each has only happened once, thankfully)


And thanks!


----------



## Stephanie. (Apr 20, 2010)

Linuss said:


> But I've had more alcohol to drink in the past 2 months between spring break and Vegas then I've had in all the time since I turned 21 in August... I hardly drank at all during medic school.
> 
> Plus, I hate getting hungover.  I've only been hungover once in my life (I was 16) and I learned my lesson.  I refuse to drink to the point of blacking out or hangover (each has only happened once, thankfully)
> 
> ...




That sounds ALOT like me! Just recently turned 21 & don't hardly drink unless it's mixed!... I would like to eat the worm at the bottom of the tequila bottle one day, I just dont want to drink myself down there!h34r:


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm not a big fan or alcohol tasting like alcohol either. Vodka cranberry, rum and coke... Those type of drinks I like. And what some of my friends term ':censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: beer'


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 20, 2010)

I generally don't like beer either, but I drank so much of it during spring break... maybe because it was free, or maybe because I was already drunk, but I started liking it.  I still won't buy it though.



I went to Coyote Ugly in PCB and had the bartender surprise me.  She made a drink of Crown Royal, Red Bull, Grand Marnier, and sweet & sour. It was soooo good.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 20, 2010)

i was drinking lemonade and vodka last night with a splash of coca cola.  Quite tasty and didn't even realize there was vodka in it until i stood up!


----------



## LngJohnSlvr (Apr 20, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> i was drinking lemonade and vodka last night with a splash of coca cola.  Quite tasty and didn't even realize there was vodka in it until i stood up!



Don't you just hate it when that happens?! :wacko:


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 20, 2010)

LngJohnSlvr said:


> Don't you just hate it when that happens?! :wacko:



this thread is now dead...





































just kidding !


----------



## Stephanie. (Apr 20, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> this thread is now dead...



this thread is now drunk...



























not kidding..


----------



## Whittier (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey guys, hold my beer and watch this!


----------



## Stephanie. (Apr 20, 2010)

KEVD18 said:


> so anyway, could everybody please post one of the following in this thread:
> 
> shoe size
> last digit of your license plate
> ...




8.5
9
42"
Dr. Pepper
Family Guy


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 20, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> 8.5
> 9
> 42"
> Dr. Pepper
> Family Guy



I've never seen the post you quoted from... how far back is that?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 20, 2010)

Just took a new family photo


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 20, 2010)

JT, just click the blue arrow next to the name of the person being quoted and it jumps to that post.


----------



## Stephanie. (Apr 20, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I've never seen the post you quoted from... how far back is that?



I've got skill.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 20, 2010)

Linuss said:


> JT, just click the blue arrow next to the name of the person being quoted and it jumps to that post.



Keep forgetting that  And wow... I haven't even read all of the first page I guess. Since that's on page 1 and I don't remember it


----------



## Stephanie. (Apr 20, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Just took a new family photo



HEY! I have the same night stands...


----------



## Whittier (Apr 20, 2010)

Those guns get me thinking... how will an EMT ever survive the zombie apocalypse? You will have to deal with the infected before you are even aware of an outbreak. Assuming you don't get bitten immediately, now you're stuck driving around the chaotic streets of your city while cool explosions are going off all around the ambulance. Just make sure you're the "cool guy" and not the dude in the background who gets torn apart during the opening credits.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 20, 2010)

Chances are most EMTs/Medics will not be the first ones killed because as soon as it gets apparent what's happening, they will quit going on calls.


Cops / soldier / Medical personnel are the safest ones in Armageddon.  Cops and soldiers because they have the combat training and work together, medical personnel because we are too valuable to a world without hospitals.


----------



## Whittier (Apr 20, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Chances are most EMTs/Medics will not be the first ones killed because as soon as it gets apparent what's happening, they will quit going on calls.
> 
> 
> Cops / soldier / Medical personnel are the safest ones in Armageddon.  Cops and soldiers because they have the combat training and work together, medical personnel because we are too valuable to a world without hospitals.



Good point! Then we can wear these:


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd leave the truck as soon as I realized what was going on. Screw everyone else, I'm worth more to me alive than dead


----------



## sunbee (Apr 21, 2010)

if a pt on a gurney fell on ground bc gurney tipped over n only injury was scraped knee, how likely would there be a lawsuit?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 21, 2010)

sunbee said:


> if a pt on a gurney fell on ground bc gurney tipped over n only injury was scraped knee, how likely would there be a lawsuit?



Very.  And you'll lose your license.  You might lose your car.  Your wife will leave you.  Your kids will disown you.  Your dog will not come when his name is called.  Gas prices will be raised to the point that you can't afford it.  Your car won't start.  And to top it off, your yard will be infested with dandelions.


----------



## Whittier (Apr 21, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Very.  And you'll lose your license.  You might lose your car.  Your wife will leave you.  Your kids will disown you.  Your dog will not come when his name is called.  Gas prices will be raised to the point that you can't afford it.  Your car won't start.  And to top it off, your yard will be infested with dandelions.



That's what I hear...


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 21, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Gas prices will be raised to the point that you can't afford it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 21, 2010)

Wasn't that the crash in Chicago where a little boy died?

Jeez, feels like so long ago.


----------



## MedicSparky (Apr 21, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Very.  And you'll lose your license.  You might lose your car.  Your wife will leave you.  Your kids will disown you.  Your dog will not come when his name is called.  Gas prices will be raised to the point that you can't afford it.  Your car won't start.  And to top it off, your yard will be infested with dandelions.



At least you'll get rich writing a country song about your life!


----------



## foxfire (Apr 21, 2010)

MedicSparky said:


> At least you'll get rich writing a country song about your life!




LOL!!!
as long as the vehicle was a Ford truck, otherwise it don't count.B)


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 21, 2010)

I hate PAT test for employment...


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 21, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I hate PAT test for employment...


They do suck. But you'll do fine. Didn't you already have to do this one once when you worked there as an EMT?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I did it last year for EMT and had it this morning for medic... and I had a whole 4 hours of sleep before I had to be up at 7:30 to get there.



Is it sad that I'm looking for metallic clipbaords on office depot for my job?   I found one that was antimicrobial and got excited.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm glad I've still got my clipboard from internships and my old job  But I don't think I'll be needing it cause they just use Toughbooks


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 21, 2010)

Ha, I wish they had ePCRs for the Dallas branch.  I was chatting with the operations manager and he was excited that they had "new technology coming" for the guys in the field soon.  I was like "ePCRs?" and he goes "I cannot divulge any information right now"


amberdt can probably attest to how much those paper PCRs suck.


----------



## mct601 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got here too late. The paintballers thread was closed 

















I miss those days.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I found a field up here  It'll be nice to play again. Although they gave me weird looks in the proshop when I asked if they stocked 10rd tubes and 12grams


----------



## mct601 (Apr 21, 2010)

haha, most aren't that old school anymore. I've always wanted to try a pump tournament. A nice break away from the high rates of fire and ramping.




You know it's about to get interesting when a female texts you saying "I have something to tell you that no one else knows. I don't want you to think of me differently"


oh boy...


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 22, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I think I found a field up here  It'll be nice to play again. Although they gave me weird looks in the proshop when I asked if they stocked 10rd tubes and 12grams



I've been going to my field for 4 years, and as such they cater to me and stock their own 12g for between .30-.50 a piece, depending on how much it cost them.

I was the first one at my field to play stock class, and now 4 years later, you'll see atleast 1-2 other people besides me playing pump, which isn't too bad.



Me bunkering someone with my P68SC at the 07 OSC in St Louis


----------



## mct601 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a set of e-vents in my closet. Black with gray and silver lense, oh yea. I'm a fool for the mirrored lenses.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 22, 2010)

I got my E-vents that weekend of that picture, and I still have them today, 3 years later.  They have lasted me the longest of ANY mask.  But just 2 weeks ago the forehead foam came loose, so I'll need to fix that.


I used to have pro-flexes, but after doing a tournament one day and ending up with a paintball broken on my glasses, INSIDE my mask, I vow to never touch a JT mask again.


----------



## mct601 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yea I was never a flex fan. I used Profilers and then got my Vents shortly after they come out.  Once the v-Force Grill came out I swapped exclusively to that.  I still have one of my 'filers and my Vents, and two Grills. A lot of money tied up in masks lol.  All of them have mirrored lenses, too, which aren't cheap. its amazing how much I've spent on paintball throughout my teens. Now it's real guns haha.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 22, 2010)

I've used E-vents at OK D-Day and now have Grills. They grills are so much nicer

And some of us like both real guns and paintball markers  Me and Linuss have both IIRC


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 22, 2010)

Jeez, mct.  I was just looking back at your pics and in the last one you lost ATLEAST 14 balls.


I shoot that much in 2 games.



It always cracks me up before a game how many people just open up on random objects like a rock and tree.  They shoot more paint before the game starts then I shoot all day.


----------



## bstone (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll admit that I easily go through 3-400 balls in a single game. The hopper carries 200 and I keep two 100 ball tubes on my belt. I shoot a ton. The barrel is only so accurate. A lot of it is shooting as quickly as you can and hope one of the balls hits the mark.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 22, 2010)

bstone said:


> I'll admit that I easily go through 3-400 balls in a single game. The hopper carries 200 and I keep two 100 ball tubes on my belt. I shoot a ton. The barrel is only so accurate. A lot of it is shooting as quickly as you can and hope one of the balls hits the mark.



I go out on the field with 15 on the marker, and about 20 extra on me. I'm not a fan of the spray and pray method


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 22, 2010)

It depends on the game.  If we're going to be out there for a while I take a PBMafia Joyride pack.


But typically I just take whats in my marker, and a tube in my mask strap, and that usually last me a couple of games.


----------



## mct601 (Apr 22, 2010)

Craziness, I'm not used to this kind of conservation lol.  Yea I was sloppy on my reload in that pic, that was my first time playing in like a year.  but my games usually consist of a 200 round loader + 4 full pods depending on where I play. I don't shoot much if I'm in front, but if I'm playing back oh lord.  You guys would go into cardiac arrest lol.


and I still have my marker, just not the funds to play.  The funds I do get go into my bottomless pit that is my AR and 9mm, and now my 1911.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 22, 2010)

When I went back to Michigan a few years ago, I met up with another paintballer at one of the local fiels, and him and I were the only pumpers.  The field had about 60 people there that day.

Him and I were often the only 2 left on our team and as such were stuck doing the majority of the work.  We also played a local D-2 team 3 on 2, and even when they cheated (and the onlookers saw it too) we still beat them... they weren't happy.


We both, shooting only pumps, shot more than 1000 that day.  I still to this day don't know how.


----------



## mct601 (Apr 22, 2010)

Linuss said:


> When I went back to Michigan a few years ago, I met up with another paintballer at one of the local fiels, and him and I were the only pumpers.  The field had about 60 people there that day.
> 
> Him and I were often the only 2 left on our team and as such were stuck doing the majority of the work.  We also played a local D-2 team 3 on 2, and even when they cheated (and the onlookers saw it too) we still beat them... they weren't happy.
> 
> ...



That's alot of pumping and alot of 12grams.  

Cheating irritates me, especially when the team doing it is a big advocate against it and claims to be so good. We scrimmaged a team one weekend like that.  We were practically a throw together that had 2-3 months of time, consisting of mostly unranked and D4 players while this team was about to make the move to D2.  They said to play clean and no sideline coaching.  They rolled us, like 14-2 or something ridiculous.  We weren't bad, I knew something was wrong.  They said "guys its just practice, don't worry".  Well when I got home from Baton Rouge that day, I noticed they ALREADY had made a video and displayed it for the world to see of them pounding us. There's a catch- all through the vid you see them cheating and coaching. at the end the posted a "14-2" on the video.  I was so pissed at the level of maturity by these guys.  


then three months later they held a big practice at their field. 6-10 teams showed up, and all eyes were on the field.  we knew they couldn't cheat now.  we rolled them all day, one game of note I ran down the middle and personally took out their entire time. karma got them good.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 22, 2010)

do you guys need a room so you can get your privacy?!

j/k!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 22, 2010)

mct601 said:


> then three months later they held a big practice at their field. 6-10 teams showed up, and all eyes were on the field.  we knew they couldn't cheat now.  we rolled them all day, one game of note I ran down the middle and personally took out their entire time. karma got them good.



Go on Youtube and search for "Steve pump ownage", and that's me playing at my field a couple of years ago, totally dominating in a random game with my Trracer.  I get to their 45 off the break.

I'd post it here as an imbed, but the cameraman drops the Fbomb.


----------



## mct601 (Apr 22, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> do you guys need a room so you can get your privacy?!
> 
> j/k!



We tried. We were evicted




Linuss said:


> Go on Youtube and search for "Steve pump ownage", and that's me playing at my field a couple of years ago, totally dominating in a random game with my Trracer.  I get to their 45 off the break.
> 
> I'd post it here as an imbed, but the cameraman drops the Fbomb.



I'll do that after this 'Anglish class.  Sounds pretty cool.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Apr 22, 2010)

happy thursday everyone!!! off to help some kiddos study for their NR and then to adjunct the new breed of EMT students. have a great day!


----------



## Stephanie. (Apr 22, 2010)

I just purchased a new IPhone.. I have been wanting one for sooo long! I love it so far.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Apr 22, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> I just purchased a new IPhone.. I have been wanting one for sooo long! I love it so far.



one final down, two to go


----------



## wyoskibum (Apr 22, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> I just purchased a new IPhone.. I have been wanting one for sooo long! I love it so far.



If have a great EMS Reference app for iPhone.  Search eMedic on the App Store if  your interested.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 22, 2010)

Linuss said:


> It depends on the game.  If we're going to be out there for a while I take a PBMafia Joyride pack.
> 
> 
> But typically I just take whats in my marker, and a tube in my mask strap, and that usually last me a couple of games.



How do you like the Joyride? I use one of the Ronin runs that was capless. It works pretty well for every game I've ever played with it. I also sometimes use a wrist holder too.


EDIT: Cause I don't remember names of brands


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 22, 2010)

I've had Ronin wrist harnesses, Ronin suspender style, the Ronin Flipped Out, Ronin Stock Class pack, generic wrist harnesses, the PBMafia leg harness, and the Joyride. I've enjoyed the PBMafia ones the most.


Mine doesn't have any of the 12g loops on it, but I just toss 1 in a pocket and I'm fine.  It holds 15 tubes, which is enough to last me all day easily.  You don't even notice it on your back even after a full day, it's light, and even 2 years later it's velcro still grabs and the capless points still hold the tubes snugly.  It's rather expensive for a paintball harness, but it holds tough.


I'd recommend it.


I was thinking of buying some of their wrist harnesses as there are times where I just want a couple of tubes max.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 22, 2010)

I like my 44.  Usually only need 1 but if bored might use 2.  :wacko:


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 23, 2010)

medic417 said:


> I like my 44.  Usually only need 1 but if bored might use 2.  :wacko:



I see your .44 and raise you 10mm 


But on the paintball front, I finally took my phantom apart to see why it was leaking... My valve spring is rusted... Rusted?! The damn thing has never seen water before. But I guess between that and flecks of rust in the cup seal, it would explain why it's leaking. Now to order a rebuild kit for it. I guess I'll use the SL-68II or the PGP for games tomorrow


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 23, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I've had Ronin wrist harnesses, Ronin suspender style, the Ronin Flipped Out, Ronin Stock Class pack, generic wrist harnesses, the PBMafia leg harness, and the Joyride. I've enjoyed the PBMafia ones the most.
> 
> 
> Mine doesn't have any of the 12g loops on it, but I just toss 1 in a pocket and I'm fine.  It holds 15 tubes, which is enough to last me all day easily.  You don't even notice it on your back even after a full day, it's light, and even 2 years later it's velcro still grabs and the capless points still hold the tubes snugly.  It's rather expensive for a paintball harness, but it holds tough.
> ...





I have to admit, I've been eying their leg pack since my Ronin is still holding up very well. Might buy both eventually though


----------



## mct601 (Apr 24, 2010)

Whew, dodged the tornado outbreak today. Unfortunately there are people who did not fare as well... praying for them.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 25, 2010)

I had no idea how much goes on behind the scenes at a wedding! Whew! I was assistant sound man today at a friend's wedding so I have now spent the past two days doing nothing but rehearsing and then finally doing the whole thing.

And you know what? The two people the whole production is about drive off and leave a tremendous mess for eveyone else to clean up!


----------



## piranah (Apr 25, 2010)

another sunday 16 hr shift.....wooohooo....blehhh


----------



## mct601 (Apr 25, 2010)

Think I finally might be able to get on as volly FF/FR in my area. Been trying for a while and could never get in contact with the guy over it. Someone who knows him is getting in touch with him now.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 25, 2010)

Tomorrow is my first official day as a working Paramedic.


Still a week from being on a truck though...


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Tomorrow is my first official day as a working Paramedic.
> 
> 
> Still a week from being on a truck though...



Heh gotta love orientation. Mine starts the third. I wish it started tomorrow


----------



## medichopeful (Apr 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Tomorrow is my first official day as a working Paramedic.
> 
> 
> Still a week from being on a truck though...



Good luck!  Stay safe.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh gotta love orientation. Mine starts the third. I wish it started tomorrow



Meh, 40 hours of nothing but safety videos I've already seen, going over protocols I already know, and getting an ambulance permit from Dallas that I already have... and getting paid full medic pay for it! 

 I'm not complaining... much, haha.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Apr 26, 2010)

one semester of medic school left!


----------



## xgpt (Apr 26, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> one semester of medic school left!



Good for you! Best of luck!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 26, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> one semester of medic school left!



It will be over before you know it.





Screw Hep-C and AIDS... girls are going to be the death of me and cause an aneurysm.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> one semester of medic school left!


Congratulations. I hope it speeds by for you.




Linuss said:


> Screw Hep-C and AIDS... girls are going to be the death of me and cause an aneurysm.


HAHAHA! I freely admit that girls can be maddening. Does it help that the best of us don't mean to be? :wacko:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 27, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Screw Hep-C and AIDS... girls are going to be the death of me and cause an aneurysm.


 

Ummmmm....pardon me?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 27, 2010)

Finally got rid of my F150 for something better on gas and w/ 4x4















Not the best body, but it runs strong. Gonna probably build it a little for trail running and expo. Thinking a lift and 33" MTs, along with some Tuffy boxes and an ARB front bumper and a tailgate/tire carrier combo. 
Now to get rid of that topper (from my 150, but it doesn't fit the 1500)

EDIT: And I need to get it registered w/ CO so I can pull my NM plate off it before I get pulled over


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 27, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Screw Hep-C and AIDS... girls are going to be the death of me and cause an aneurysm.



You have to actually interact with females for them to kill you.




And no, patients don't count.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 27, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> You have to actually interact with females for them to kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya'll are just too confusing to interact with for too long before you get a migraine


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Finally got rid of my F150 for something better on gas and w/ 4x4
> 
> Not the best body, but it runs strong. Gonna probably build it a little for trail running and expo. Thinking a lift and 33" MTs, along with some Tuffy boxes and an ARB front bumper and a tailgate/tire carrier combo.
> Now to get rid of that topper (from my 150, but it doesn't fit the 1500)
> ...


 

Go Chevy!!!!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Apr 27, 2010)

emtlife.com > studentdoctor.net


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 27, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> emtlife.com > studentdoctor.net




Allo/Osteo/Emergency Med SDN forums>EMTLife>Pre-hospital SDN forum>Pre-Osteo SDN forum >>>>>>>>>>>> Pre-Allo forum*


*Note: difference between pre-allo and pre-osteo is largely due to the numbers of the people who post. There is a very palpable difference between the two forums.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Apr 27, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Allo/Osteo/Emergency Med SDN forums>EMTLife>Pre-hospital SDN forum>Pre-Osteo SDN forum >>>>>>>>>>>> Pre-Allo forum*
> 
> 
> *Note: difference between pre-allo and pre-osteo is largely due to the numbers of the people who post. There is a very palpable difference between the two forums.



LOL. you're right.

though it seems most threads are pre-allo and concerned with changing healthcare plans affecting their potential salary in a decade.

I posted a question over there regarding visualizing the penumbra on CTP, and received nothing but excellent answers.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Apr 27, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> *Note: difference between pre-allo and pre-osteo is largely due to the numbers of the people who post. There is a very palpable difference between the two forums.



Though I have reason to believe that the majority of posters in the pre-allo do not if anything differentiates osteopathic and allopathic medicine.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 27, 2010)

In general, no. However the sheer volumn of posters in pre-allo means that there's a much larger number of idiots posting. You don't generally see as much trolling or stupid posts in pre-osteo due to the smaller volume of posters and readers. As one person posted, There was a poll a while back asking the community if we wanted to merge the two pre-___ forums and the general consisence was to keep those two forums different, but merge the two medical student forums (allo/osteo) and make sub forums for the handful of discipline specific threads. 

Here's the two threads about the pre-___ merger option:

http://forums.studentdoctor.net/showthread.php?t=658805&highlight=combine+pre-allo

http://forums.studentdoctor.net/showthread.php?t=658738&highlight=combine+pre-allo


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 27, 2010)

Lucid said:
			
		

> You have to actually interact with females for them to kill you.



You have the details of the current situation already... you just won't believe me.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





Attention "Billing Specialist" new-hire in my orientation class.

My patch and my name are the ones on the PCR, meaning if it is brought to court I'm the one that has to defend it, not you.  



Be quiet and take an EMT class before you even think about telling me what I can and cannot do in the field... and even then, still be quiet.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 27, 2010)

Linuss, did you get attacked be a girl or something?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Apr 28, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Linuss, did you get attacked be a girl or something?



feeling overwhelmed. 21 credit summer terms blow


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 28, 2010)

I can promise you, no physical abuse took place on either side.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 28, 2010)

I love Apreso... Apreso makes my life so much less stressful!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 28, 2010)

Aimlessly driving around listening to music on my iPod is my stress reliever...





Which is ironic considering other drivers irk the heck out of me, and gas costs suck too...


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 28, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Aimlessly driving around listening to music on my iPod is my stress reliever...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That it does. Which is why I still say a day riding at the track is almost the perfect stress reliever... Although I'd take driving if the guy would come to get the damned topper off my truck


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 28, 2010)

^ JT, tell him if he don't come get it you will beat it with a Louisville Slugger.h34r:



Linuss said:


> I can promise you, no physical abuse took place on either side.


 
I wasn't accusing YOU!!!^_^


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 28, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> feeling overwhelmed. 21 credit summer terms blow


 
Ahhhh....I see. I know. I agree. I'm doing 18.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 28, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> ^ JT, tell him if he don't come get it you will beat it with a Louisville Slugger.h34r:



I would threaten, but I'm going to be getting a little cash out of the deal, so I will be nice and try to be patient


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 28, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I wasn't accusing YOU!!!^_^



Like I said... neither side -_-


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I would threaten, but I'm going to be getting a little cash out of the deal, so I will be nice and try to be patient


 

Duh! You make him pay first.........h34r:

jk


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 28, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Like I said... neither side -_-


 

I now rest my case.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 28, 2010)

Looking for full-time work since I didn't get in to my nursing school of choice this round  (I met someone on the admissions board... they haven't taken a soul with a GPA below 3.95 for years, and they still have to weed out a lot after that). 

Got a call from the local hospital to test for a burn tech job in their Burn Trauma ICU. Would be interesting so wish me luck... it's the only burn center around so a lot of people get flown in. 

And at times like this, paramedic school is becoming appealing yet again.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 28, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Looking for full-time work since I didn't get in to my nursing school of choice this round  (I met someone on the admissions board... they haven't taken a soul with a GPA below 3.95 for years, and they still have to weed out a lot after that).
> 
> Got a call from the local hospital to test for a burn tech job in their Burn Trauma ICU. Would be interesting so wish me luck... it's the only burn center around so a lot of people get flown in.
> 
> And at times like this, paramedic school is becoming appealing yet again.


I'd love working at a place like that  Good luck! You're not old enough to work for most private services are you? Just wondering... cause I forgot.


And that's why I'm just gonna get my AAS in paramedicine and then do the fast track BSN for people who have an associates already


----------



## xgpt (Apr 28, 2010)

Linuss said:


> It will be over before you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude...without a doubt...


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'd love working at a place like that  Good luck! You're not old enough to work for most private services are you? Just wondering... cause I forgot.
> 
> 
> And that's why I'm just gonna get my AAS in paramedicine and then do the fast track BSN for people who have an associates already



Yeah I'm 20. And look at CSU Pueblo. They have a legit medic to BSN program.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 28, 2010)

Edgefest on Saturday... hopefully I get to go.

Limp Bizkit 
Three Days Grace 
30 Sec to Mars
Deftones 
Flyleaf
Switchfoot
Hole
10-Years


----------



## DaniGrrl (Apr 29, 2010)

Fun! I could live without Hole, Courtney Love is not my girl. 

Tickets to Lilith Fair in my city go on sale next week... I'm so tempted.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 29, 2010)

Deftones are the only band worth seeing in that lineup.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 29, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Deftones are the only band worth seeing in that lineup.



I saw Deftones, Mudvayne, Linkin Park, Limp Bizkit and Metallica in concert back in 03.  

Deftones weren't bad.  Limp Bizkit is one of my favorite bands and as such I have to go to one of their first concerts in 7 years.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh look... more snow. Seriously?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey! I made the news!

We did a drill with my fire district, the county ambulance, the local power company and the air amb service yesterday. We had two "patients" who had been working on a power pole and had been "electrocuted." We had to package them and pack them out to the amb, then drive them to the LZ to meet up with the bird.

They had local news crews filming it and the got me answering a few questions.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 29, 2010)

Gah!

We got to pick FTOs today and I got to make a choice between the FTO I had for EMT, or a different medic.  The deciding factor was the shifts, and I chose the other medic because his shifts were supposed to be 10am-6pm Mon-Fri... reason was I could sleep in a bit and still drive the hour to work and be fine.


Just got off the phone with him and the shifts have been changed... it's now 7am-11pm on Mon/Tues, and 3-11 on Wed.  That means leaving at 545, and getting home at ATLEAST midnight if dispatch is nice, just to be up early again. 


Well, we know which shift I'm NOT choosing when I get my own truck...


----------



## KempoEMT (Apr 30, 2010)

had my interview for a job today.  They told me I would hear within a week.  We will see what happens.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Apr 30, 2010)

Randomness ahead: My 2 year old can't say fox properly, it comes out :censored::censored::censored::censored:. My 13 year old thinks this is the funniest thing ever and has been showing her little sister foxes all day long. I'm trying not to admit that I find it amusing too.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 30, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> Randomness ahead: My 2 year old can't say fox properly, it comes out :censored::censored::censored::censored:. My 13 year old thinks this is the funniest thing ever and has been showing her little sister foxes all day long. I'm trying not to admit that I find it amusing too.



That's kickass


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 30, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey! I made the news!
> 
> We did a drill with my fire district, the county ambulance, the local power company and the air amb service yesterday. We had two "patients" who had been working on a power pole and had been "electrocuted." We had to package them and pack them out to the amb, then drive them to the LZ to meet up with the bird.
> 
> They had local news crews filming it and the got me answering a few questions.



Ice cream please.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 1, 2010)




----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 1, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Ice cream please.



Hey that only works if you live in the same region of the country as I do. Nice try. Besides, isn't it snowing where you live? Go out, get a bucket of snow, dump some heavy cream and whatever else you want in it and eat it. That will have to do. 

On second thought, how many scoops do you want? 3? Here:

€CC>

(sprinkes on the top one)

;-) If the rest of you want some, copy and paste. Lol!


----------



## MrBrown (May 1, 2010)

Linuss said:


>



LMAO We have that in our driver training manual


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (May 1, 2010)

is stressed.


----------



## DaniGrrl (May 1, 2010)

I just had a root beer float. It has significantly improved my outlook on the evening. I'm still bored though.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (May 1, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> I just had a root beer float. It has significantly improved my outlook on the evening. I'm still bored though.



mmmm. a root beer float may really hit the spot right now....


----------



## DaniGrrl (May 1, 2010)

It probably would, I find that sweets can be great medicine. I know that isn't supposed to be admitted, but whatever. I haven't had a cigarette in almost 3 years, a root beer float here and there seems well earned. LOL


----------



## TransportJockey (May 1, 2010)

Two days till orientation. Finally! Tomorrow is gonna drag by.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 1, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Two days till orientation. Finally! Tomorrow is gonna drag by.



I have a 16hr day in the ambulance on Monday and Tuesday... THOSE are going to drag by...


----------



## DaniGrrl (May 1, 2010)

Root beer floats all around as a cure-all for boredom, stress, and days that drag by. 

I think I might have to give in and turn on the a/c tonight. It's not getting below 70 overnight and it's going to be 94 tomorrow. Darn summer.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 1, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> Darn summer.


 
Hang her.h34r:




I have been waiting the past 7 months for summer, and I still have several more to go. Don't jinx my summer away.


----------



## DaniGrrl (May 1, 2010)

Mea culpa. Rather than jinxing your summer away, I'll attempt to send you mine. It's too early in the year for me to have to put up with this heat. I wouldn't mind it if I had a pool or lived at the beach, but heat in the waterless suburbs just makes me crabby.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (May 1, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> Root beer floats all around as a cure-all for boredom, stress, and days that drag by.
> 
> I think I might have to give in and turn on the a/c tonight. It's not getting below 70 overnight and it's going to be 94 tomorrow. Darn summer.



Just went out and got one


----------



## DaniGrrl (May 1, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> Just went out and got one



Yay! I bet you feel happier already.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 1, 2010)

Darn you two! I just had to turn on my heater!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (May 1, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> Yay! I bet you feel happier already.



I must say I do. between that and watching the hangover, this evening has become almost relaxing


----------



## mct601 (May 2, 2010)

94 degrees? Where do you live?

I'm surprised it hasn't gotten to that point here yet. It's been surprisingly cool for MS thus far.


----------



## DaniGrrl (May 2, 2010)

I live in NC, where it's hot, humid, and mosquito-infested. At least we don't live near Camp Lejeune anymore, at there it's all of the above plus swampy. Fun. Or not.


----------



## mct601 (May 2, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> I live in NC, where it's hot, humid, and mosquito-infested. At least we don't live near Camp Lejeune anymore, at there it's all of the above plus swampy. Fun. Or not.



I've heard. My dad said bootcamp was "fun" up there. I'm bracing for the 95-100+ degree temps any week now. It sucks breaking a sweat walking out to the mailbox


----------



## TransportJockey (May 2, 2010)

It's still chilly here in Denver  Coming from NM, I can't imagine having to wear even a light coat in May... but I'm having to now.


----------



## LucidResq (May 2, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> It's still chilly here in Denver  Coming from NM, I can't imagine having to wear even a light coat in May... but I'm having to now.



Did you get any of the weird snow on Friday? Out here in Aurora I was looking behind me out the window at some birds and it was just slightly cloudy. Five minutes later my preceptor said "Oh my God, it's snowing," sure enough it was. Snowed for like 5-15 minute periods and then stopped as suddenly as it came about 3 times.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 2, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Did you get any of the weird snow on Friday? Out here in Aurora I was looking behind me out the window at some birds and it was just slightly cloudy. Five minutes later my preceptor said "Oh my God, it's snowing," sure enough it was. Snowed for like 5-15 minute periods and then stopped as suddenly as it came about 3 times.



Yep we did. I was home and just watching it. Started and stopped here just like it did for ya'll. Very weird.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 2, 2010)

Boots polished, uniform out and organized, backpack packed... I think I'm gonna crash early tonight... gotta be up at o'dark:thirty tomorrow morning. Orientation at 0800!
Everyone have a good night!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 2, 2010)

I have to be up at 5, to be out the door by 545 to be at work at 645, to work till 2300 (if dispatch lets us off on time) to hopefully be gone from work by 2330, to be home by 0030, to be up the next morning at 0500 again...

Ah the joy of double 16hr days in a row, with 1 hour commutes each way.



Maybe I should get my bag and gear ready too?  I don't even know what I want to bring aside from a water bottle and phone charger for my iphone...


----------



## mycrofft (May 2, 2010)

*I retired 1.5 hrs ago.*

Neener
Neener
Neener.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 3, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> Neener
> Neener
> Neener.





That's fine.  Just means I'm atleast 44 years your junior.


"Neener neener neener"


----------



## TransportJockey (May 3, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I have to be up at 5, to be out the door by 545 to be at work at 645, to work till 2300 (if dispatch lets us off on time) to hopefully be gone from work by 2330, to be home by 0030, to be up the next morning at 0500 again...
> 
> Ah the joy of double 16hr days in a row, with 1 hour commutes each way.
> 
> ...


I have to be there by 0800, and it's an hour or so drive for me too. Woke up a little early though 

I just usually bring my backpack with a netbook, kindle, chargers, other stuff I might want/need.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 3, 2010)

Eventually Ill buy a laptop to bring with but thats only wgen I actually have money. 

I just have my iphone, ipod, chargers, water, clothes and Im guessing ill bring my medic book too. 


I shoild buy a coloring book.... Haha


----------



## mycrofft (May 3, 2010)

*Linus, I woke up an hour "late"*

and once I've had my Geritol and my INR drawn I'm going to the wheelchair parade and judge Miss Vari Cosities of 2010.

No, wait, that was a bad dream I had when I was twenty-five.

I'm getting my INR done, then going to turn in my badge and keys, then maybe persuade my wife to take a hour off her work and go to lunch with me, then chill until, oh, five, then cook dinner (BBQ I think, fewer dishes) then, oh, lounge around potshotting at people on EMT life for a bit...

What would be the masculine equivalent for Kathy Bate's cry in "Fried Green Tomtoes"? (TAWANDA!!!). 

Oh, if you are looking for good deals on laptops try Dell's refurbished section online. Warranted, selections, and sometimes commercial machines with beefed up memories and drives.















neenerneenerneenerneenerB)


----------



## Shishkabob (May 3, 2010)

Since Im at AMR I get discounts at Dell and PCMall


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 3, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Eventually Ill buy a laptop to bring with but thats only wgen I actually have money.
> 
> I just have my iphone, ipod, chargers, water, clothes and Im guessing ill bring my medic book too.
> 
> ...


 
Linuss, are you sure you can stay inside the lines whe you color?


----------



## RescueYou (May 3, 2010)

4 more days and I'm done with medic school!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 3, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Linuss, are you sure you can stay inside the lines whe you color?



I can hardly stay in the lines writing a PCR in a moving rig... But im willing to give it a try.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 3, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I can hardly stay in the lines writing a PCR in a moving rig... But im willing to give it a try.


 
No computers????


----------



## lynsan (May 3, 2010)

*CPR cert in San Diego*

Hi all,
I'm new to the forum and hoping someone may have some advice.  I've let my EMT cert lapse while working another job (I know very bad girl :sad and trying to pull everything together again.  Took the refresher course but CPR card just expired. sigh. 

  Long blah blah story to question - does anyone know of a good/reliable and *cheap* place in San Diego to get CPR cert for EMT so i can get current again?  Also can anyone recommend some good (again, reliable/cheap/not too much time) places for CEUs?

Thanks!


----------



## exodus (May 3, 2010)

60 bucks: http://emstacollege.com/cpr.php


----------



## JPINFV (May 3, 2010)

Done with neuro, now its just gliding through behavior and psych (with the stupid AA meeting) and musculoskeletal and then 2 months off!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 3, 2010)

Darn you dispatch. Here I am napping when you dispatch me to the ever elusive priority one (911) call for a head bleed and CareFlites helo is grounded. 

But then you cancel us 5min out because the pt is on cardizem and only CCT can transfer. 

Grr.


----------



## busmonkey (May 3, 2010)

Well, I am sitting in my apartment, alone, because my rowing practice got cancelled because of high winds. My pager goes active in 55 minutes for what is probably going to be another jobless night and I am going to be watching glee online, because I am not around tomorrow night to watch the next episode, therefore I watch every Monday... 

Sounds depressing I know, but my girlfriend shall be over later and she will keep me company until I get a call... Then, when I return, she will have a snack and a cup of tea ready for me...

Some may think it's :censored: but I love it....


----------



## Shishkabob (May 3, 2010)

Silly patient. Dont take a swing at an EMT. Youll have 3 paramedics and 2 cops on your butt in a matter of minutes with the Haldol and Valium ready.

You wont win.


----------



## DaniGrrl (May 4, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Boots polished, uniform out and organized, backpack packed... I think I'm gonna crash early tonight... gotta be up at o'dark:thirty tomorrow morning. Orientation at 0800!
> Everyone have a good night!



So, how'd it go?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 4, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> So, how'd it go?



Ugh... I swear the videos are the same ones I've watched before. Lots of paperwork, getting handed large books of protocols and procedures, watching videos. That's about it  Now for another day of the same.


----------



## DaniGrrl (May 4, 2010)

Note to self: EMT orientation is as sucktastic as all other new hire orientations. 

I hope today is more interesting. 


Because no good complaint goes unpunished, I turned on my a/c and discovered that it has given up on the business of cooling this year. So, after all my weather complaints, I'm going to be forced to live through the heat with ceiling fans as my only defense.


----------



## KempoEMT (May 5, 2010)

KempoEMT said:


> had my interview for a job today.  They told me I would hear within a week.  We will see what happens.



Got denied


----------



## MedicSparky (May 5, 2010)

KempoEMT said:


> Got denied



Don't fret, I did too.

We should form a club


----------



## DaniGrrl (May 5, 2010)

I hope something better comes along for each of you.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 5, 2010)

Need... coffee... STAT!...


----------



## Shishkabob (May 5, 2010)

Well.. two 16hr days down, and just have 8hr shift today then 4 days off.

Then to call all the local 911s and get an interview!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 5, 2010)

MedicSparky said:


> Don't fret, I did too.
> 
> We should form a club


 
And me. Can I join?


----------



## mct601 (May 5, 2010)

I have an interview next week with Acadian Ambulance. Second interview ever... last one was two years ago with Best Buy in which I got denied. I hope hope this goes well.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 5, 2010)

I'm tired of CO already. Stupid IV cert. I'm getting 3 different stories. I just need to find someone to loan me money so I can just finish my damned medic.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 5, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I just need to find someone to loan me money so I can just finish my damned medic.




Would $2.83 suffice?


----------



## MedicSparky (May 5, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And me. Can I join?



Anyone turned down for EMS jobs!


----------



## mct601 (May 5, 2010)

Just got a call from AMR wanting to interview me. It's all happening at once


----------



## Shishkabob (May 6, 2010)

I work for AMR in Dallas... AMR also does 911 in the city over in Arlington.  I just learned an EMT-B in Arlington starts at $1.50/hr more than a Paramedic in Dallas.  What the heck? 


In other news, my 3-day work week is over, and I have a 4 day weekend.


----------



## mycrofft (May 6, 2010)

*Co-taught a CPR/FirstAid/AED class to power company people in the woods yesterday.*

The fun begins. And it was fun.


----------



## mct601 (May 6, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I work for AMR in Dallas... AMR also does 911 in the city over in Arlington.  I just learned an EMT-B in Arlington starts at $1.50/hr more than a Paramedic in Dallas.  What the heck?
> 
> 
> In other news, my 3-day work week is over, and I have a 4 day weekend.



AMR does 911 all over the MS Gulf Coast, and Acadian has part of the coast close to Alabama.  They pay better than most of the EMS agencies around here but not as good as Acadian. New Orleans EMS pays $16/hr for EMT-Bs h34r: but there's really no way I'd be willing to work in that city.  Their medics make only $1 more than the basics.  



mycrofft said:


> The fun begins. And it was fun.



haha nice


----------



## TransportJockey (May 6, 2010)

Orientation is done for today... and tomorrow. We'll pick up again on Monday at 0800. And one of the guys doing it talked to our MedCon hospital, and when they were told my alphabet soup certs and my EMT-I cert, they marked me as IV certified through them.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 6, 2010)

Arhhhhhh......I should be doing school, and here I am wasting time on here.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 6, 2010)

One of the trucks yesterday got a ROSC.

It might have been our call had we been on at the usual 7am start instead of our delayed 3pm day as we're one of only a couple medic trucks on at that time.



It will be interesting to see if the pt survives.


----------



## LucidResq (May 7, 2010)

My boyfriend will not shut up about kettlebells. I have no clue what he's even talking about as I type this.


----------



## Seaglass (May 7, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> My boyfriend will not shut up about kettlebells. I have no clue what he's even talking about as I type this.



Those weighted ball-on-a-handle things used for workouts. I like them.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 7, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> Those weighted ball-on-a-handle things used for workouts. I like them.



Someone figured out how to reinvent the dumbell and make more money off people...  If only I could figure out how to make money designing something that will end up in ever American's garage sale in 2 years...  ^_^


----------



## Seaglass (May 7, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Someone figured out how to reinvent the dumbell and make more money off people...  If only I could figure out how to make money designing something that will end up in ever American's garage sale in 2 years...  ^_^



I know, but I like the shape better. I don't own a set myself, but my gym has them, so using them doesn't cost me anything.


----------



## LucidResq (May 7, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> Those weighted ball-on-a-handle things used for workouts. I like them.



Oh believe me, I know what they are, hahahaha. I've dinked around with them a bit myself. He's just a total nerd and goes waaaay in to detail. They're alright. I don't think they're any drastically different than dumbbells, but there are a few more things you can do with them.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 7, 2010)

Mountain! Where you been?

I was just think about you the other day. We are finally getting our County HA rescue team together. Our first classes are May 15th and 16th. I have already got my NFPA Operator in that stuff, but I am taking them anyhow since it has been a year since I used any of it.

How is the wtx down there? Snow gone I hope!


----------



## exodus (May 7, 2010)

And now I am 20... I feel so old.


----------



## mct601 (May 7, 2010)

exodus said:


> And now I am 20... I feel so old.



yunggin.....









.....I turned 20 in march


----------



## LucidResq (May 7, 2010)

mct601 said:


> yunggin.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





February, suckers!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 7, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> February, suckers!



August of 08!


Wait...

Damn.


----------



## DaniGrrl (May 7, 2010)

Shut up! 
I didn't feel old until my oldest turned 10. I called my Mom to complain and she brought up the fact that I was her youngest and had just turned 30. I stopped feeling old right then. I'll wait for my 2 year old to turn 30 before I complain again. LOL 

Moral: Old is all in your head


Random fun stuff: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv5iEK-IEzw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## TransportJockey (May 7, 2010)

Linuss said:


> August of 08!
> 
> 
> Wait...
> ...



November of 05


----------



## emt_irl (May 7, 2010)

Any one else sick of this volcano in iceland? has it effected the u.s much? every other day the airports are shut down here, im getting worried as in a few weeks im due to go to new york and florida for 2 weeks on holiday(or as you guys call it vacation)


----------



## Shishkabob (May 7, 2010)

Hasn't made a dent in the US other then the incessant news reports on it...


----------



## emt_irl (May 7, 2010)

hope my holiday insurance covers volcano's and acts of god! i actually dont care about the money, just want to get away and enjoy my 2 weeks off!

you should of seen the news papers here in the last 2 weeks, pictures of the airports empty one day and then flooded with people the next trying to get out of the country. people getting boats and trains across europe taking days while the plane trip only took a few hours. was like 2012 beginning.... 

Oh no maybe it is???


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 8, 2010)

Am I allowed to say I hate my soc/psy prof? Cause I do. I love my chemisty and advanced fire administration profs though.


----------



## LucidResq (May 8, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Am I allowed to say I hate my soc/psy prof? Cause I do. I love my chemisty and advanced fire administration profs though.



I have disliked every psych/soc professor I've had.... nothing against psych/soc people I guess but WTF... My "favorite" was the one who actually had the following question on his final exam, which was similar to many other questions on the exam (no joke average of half of questions on every exam were about his irrelevant, inappropriate personal stories): 

What happened on Dr. Suchandsuch's (professor) first date?
a) he scored! 
b) he didn't get anything
c) he knocked a girl up 
d) He chickened out

Scathing course evaluation. Scathing.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 8, 2010)

Wow, just wow.

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one who dislikes my prof.......

On a completely different subject. I get to sleep in till 0630 tomorrow. For the first time in like 10 days I don't have to be up at some ungodly hour like 0430. WooHoo!!!


----------



## LucidResq (May 8, 2010)

Ugh thanks for rubbing it in. Alarm is set for 0430. It is currently 2345 and I'm studying for my 0800 CNA practical tomorrow...

1) Explains procedure, speaking clearly, slowly and directly, maintaining face-to-face contact whenever possible. 2) Privacy is provided with a curtain, screen, or door. 3) I fall asleep because studying for my CNA practical is inconceivably tedious. 4) Signaling device is within reach and bed is in low position. 5) Washes hands.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 8, 2010)

you forgot identify yourself and the patient...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 8, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Mountain! Where you been?
> 
> I was just think about you the other day. We are finally getting our County HA rescue team together. Our first classes are May 15th and 16th. I have already got my NFPA Operator in that stuff, but I am taking them anyhow since it has been a year since I used any of it.
> 
> How is the wtx down there? Snow gone I hope!



Contrary to what the Papers are saying, I am alive and well.

Snow is melting and will be nowhere clear until probably mid June.  It seems that one week wewould have 70 degree weather and the next snow down to 2000 feet.  It sucked!  One of the few good weekends we had all last month was perfect becasue it was the weekend I recerted my SRT.

And that has been my life for the last 5 months.  Planned Medical Classes were all cancelled due to budget cuts.  I worked too much and had to deal with too mcuh snow.  And I have been devoting as much time to training as possible.  I just took over the Training Officer Position for the Team and have been working on Swiftwater Training, Wilderness Medical Training, GIS Training, Mantracking Training, Recertifying for our Rope Rescue Team, Training the Dog, etc...  But I have been around.  I check the forums every day and ignore most threads... 

15th and 16th huh?  Nice.  We have a fund raiser scheduled for the 15th, GIS Training that evening, Swiftwater Training on the 16th, Helicopter Training (with flight time) on the 22nd, and Dive Training on the 23rd...  And we are working on some other trainig for the next few months.  Oh, and Boat Patrol is trying to bring some of our people over to ride "shotgun" with Deputies since the budget cuts also mean fewer Deputies to patrol our 6 lakes... something I am considering...



exodus said:


> And now I am 20... I feel so old.



Physically I turned 20 in January 1993
Mentally I will turn 20 sometime in 2023
Actually, I turned 20 in January 2003


----------



## enjoynz (May 8, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Contrary to what the Papers are saying, I am alive and well.
> 
> 
> Nice to know you are still breathing..I was beginning to wonder what had happened to you.
> ...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 8, 2010)

Yesterday morning we got toned out for a 36 yof with an eyelash in her eye. As I walked past my bosses office he said "Apparently we are running a mobile eye clinic now......." She was a WADSHS pt. The Peoples Republic of Washington has now switched the medical papers to a medical card that looks like a credit card so it is now even easier to use.:wacko:

Don't get me wrong, there is definately a place fot state healthcare, but those who abuse the system drive me crazy. It is unfortunate that those who do abuse it give those who use it as it was intended a bad name.


----------



## LucidResq (May 8, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> you forgot identify yourself and the patient...



Only when you demonstrate the first skill, washing your hands.


----------



## JPINFV (May 8, 2010)

In todays "It's not a bug [side effect], it's a feature" column, apparently SSRIs can be used (off label) to treat premature ejaculation.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (May 8, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> In todays "It's not a bug [side effect], it's a feature" column, apparently SSRIs can be used (off label) to treat premature ejaculation.



Doing research for a "friend"? haha


----------



## JPINFV (May 8, 2010)

Naw... catching up on the psych pharm lectures I didn't go to...


----------



## exodus (May 9, 2010)

So like, when transporting code while you have a patient being bagged in the back, who's O2 Sat is 80's... You will get stuck at a rail road crossing.... :ninja:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 9, 2010)

exodus said:


> So like, when transporting code while you have a patient being bagged in the back, who's O2 Sat is 80's... You will get stuck at a rail road crossing.... :ninja:



Didn't the train understand what the lights and sirens mean?  YIELD TO ME!!!  Crazy Drivers...


----------



## exodus (May 9, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Didn't the train understand what the lights and sirens mean?  YIELD TO ME!!!  Crazy Drivers...



I know.... like ugh.

But seriously... even with hyper yelp and air horns, he didn't yield!!!


----------



## JPINFV (May 9, 2010)

This reminds me of the footage of the train crashing into the engine parked on the crossing.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 9, 2010)

exodus said:


> So like, when transporting code while you have a patient being bagged in the back, who's O2 Sat is 80's... You will get stuck at a rail road crossing.... :ninja:



That's when you drop a combi and give your hands a little bit of a rest


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (May 9, 2010)

Geesh, 

I hate DVR....

I am still trying to catch up on house from oh lets say 11/09

I am starting to wonderf if I will ever catch up........h34r:


----------



## Outdoornut (May 9, 2010)

*anyone ever see this?*

It's a reality tv show called Everest ER...I actually know some people who are in training right now so that they will be able to work at a place like this (not as doctors...but as medics)....dang...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktxzw1JLYO0


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 9, 2010)

exodus said:


> So like, when transporting code while you have a patient being bagged in the back, who's O2 Sat is 80's... You will get stuck at a rail road crossing.... :ninja:


 
Or at 0200 when transporting a CPR from 15 miles out you will come to a level crossing with a train sitting there, not moving. And after you call dispatch and ask them to call BNSF or whatevers dispatch a brakeman comes running down the side of the train and pops a coupling. The train then pulls ahead and you go through the middle. The guy sitting on the other side of the track going the oppisite direction was amazed.


----------



## JPINFV (May 9, 2010)

I'm not sure if this video has been posted before, but it's amazing...

http://tinyurl.com/2g9mqh


----------



## medichopeful (May 9, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I'm not sure if this video has been posted before, but it's amazing...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/2g9mqh



:glare:


----------



## mct601 (May 9, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I'm not sure if this video has been posted before, but it's amazing...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/2g9mqh



I won't lie, I laughed.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 9, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I'm not sure if this video has been posted before, but it's amazing...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/2g9mqh



I think I really do hate you now


----------



## Shishkabob (May 10, 2010)

Another 16 hour shift tomorrow... followed by 5 hours of sleep and then another 16 hour shift.


I hope I get some ALS calls so I can get cleared from FTO.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 10, 2010)

Im pissed.   



My patient, my patch, my call. Let me habdle it how I deem necessary.




Grrrr


----------



## piranah (May 10, 2010)

and linuss now sees his first frustration as a medic.....classic


----------



## JPINFV (May 11, 2010)

http://www.kirotv.com/video/23482801/index.html

If it was anyone else we'd be looking at a hate crime, but the JBTs get away again. Sure, not all police officers are JBTs, but anyone who defends the jack boot thugery is just as bad as the perpetrators.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 11, 2010)

AHHHHHHH!!!!!  I DO NOT BELIEVE THIS... IT IS FRIGIN' SNOWING RIGHT NOW!  IT IS MAY 10th FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!!!  MOTHER NATURE SUCKS!!!!!  OH, AND THE WEATHER MAN IS A LYING SON OF A WITCH!!!!!


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 11, 2010)

what??? global warming?!












linuss, do tell. what's the haps, man?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 11, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> AHHHHHHH!!!!!  I DO NOT BELIEVE THIS... IT IS FRIGIN' SNOWING RIGHT NOW!  IT IS MAY 10th FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!!!  MOTHER NATURE SUCKS!!!!!  OH, AND THE WEATHER MAN IS A LYING SON OF A WITCH!!!!!



They're saying we're gonna get some on Weds... So far I'm not liking this 'snow' thing we keep getting


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 11, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> what??? global warming?!



Didn't you see Day After Tomarrow?  "Yes, it is a paradox, but global warming can trigger a cooling trend."  One thing is for sure, I AM NOT fleeing to Mexico.  My imigration policy goes both ways; I don;t cross south illegally, and you don't cross north illegally... I'd rather freeze to death!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 11, 2010)

Ran an abd pain yesterday and a chest pain call today. 


Fun.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 11, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Ran an abd pain yesterday and a chest pain call today.



Nausea, Heartburn, Indigestion, Upset Stomach, Diarrhea... Yay Pepto-Bismol!  ^_^


----------



## Shishkabob (May 11, 2010)

More like angina relieved by nitro 




Angina.  Funny word.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 11, 2010)

Linuss said:


> More like angina relieved by nitro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Those are fun. Because they then want to know why you are taking them in to the hospital when they now have no pain.


And I try to not have a mind like that, but I hope you just mean a funny word in general........h34r:


----------



## mct601 (May 11, 2010)

Linuss said:


> More like angina relieved by nitro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh god, a girl I know who is in nursing school posted a status about myocardial infarction just being an odd/funny sounding word/phrase. I agreed and mentioned angina. This woman related to the girl completely blew a fuse saying we had no right to laugh at such terms, that if we had any real world experience we wouldn't find humor in it, yadda yadda. I just laughed at her.


----------



## JPINFV (May 11, 2010)

mct601 said:


> oh god, a girl I know who is in nursing school posted a status about myocardial infarction just being an odd/funny sounding word/phrase. I agreed and mentioned angina. This woman related to the girl completely blew a fuse saying we had no right to laugh at such terms, that if we had any real world experience we wouldn't find humor in it, yadda yadda. I just laughed at her.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci-LX9fd064[/YOUTUBE]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljm3HuEn4gc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 11, 2010)

Neve fails... ya get a little money in your pocket and the savings account is moving in the right dirrection..... and then you get hit with several bills, your Jeep starts spewing black smoke, gas prices start rising, your computer starts acting up... and I tore a hole in my drysuit...  :sad:


----------



## TransportJockey (May 11, 2010)

Got the schedule for FTO rides and work after that that I want! For at least till the end of the month :S. 24-48 once I'm on my own.


----------



## Eydawn (May 11, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Neve fails... ya get a little money in your pocket and the savings account is moving in the right dirrection..... and then you get hit with several bills, your Jeep starts spewing black smoke, gas prices start rising, your computer starts acting up... and I tore a hole in my drysuit...  :sad:




You said the magic word: JEEP! Just Empty Every Pocket. If you had a 'yota you'd be ok! ;-) (Hubby drives an '87 FJ-60 that's our primary vehicle that we take out on SAR stuff... they send him up the 4X4 trails a lot.)

Sorry to hear it was a :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty day. Hope it gets better soon! I had to call in sick from work tonight (thank god tonight's the one night I don't supervise during my work week) due to my spring bout of bronchitis... at least it waited till May this time, usually I get it before Easter. 

--Wendy


----------



## JPINFV (May 11, 2010)

Eydawn said:


> You said the magic word: JEEP! Just Empty Every Pocket.



Kinda of like boats? (Bust Out Another Thousand)


----------



## Trayos (May 11, 2010)

Enjoy the pleasures of sailing- stand in a cold shower while ripping up bills!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 11, 2010)

Eydawn said:


> You said the magic word: JEEP! Just Empty Every Pocket. If you had a 'yota you'd be ok! ;-) (Hubby drives an '87 FJ-60 that's our primary vehicle that we take out on SAR stuff... they send him up the 4X4 trails a lot.)
> 
> Sorry to hear it was a :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty day. Hope it gets better soon! I had to call in sick from work tonight (thank god tonight's the one night I don't supervise during my work week) due to my spring bout of bronchitis... at least it waited till May this time, usually I get it before Easter.
> 
> --Wendy



LOL.  Almost 19 year old Jeep and other than probably having to replace tranie 2 years ago and the engine in a few years, she is still the best.  Jeep or nothing!  The things I have done with her can not be done by bigger and "better" vehicles.  It is a Jeep Thing, you would not understand.


----------



## Eydawn (May 12, 2010)

I love the quote "I got your Jeep thing, broke it, bought a Toyota, used it to haul the Jeep to the dump. ;-)" 

Sorry, I know I'm biased...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 12, 2010)

Eydawn said:


> I love the quote "I got your Jeep thing, broke it, bought a Toyota, used it to haul the Jeep to the dump. ;-)"
> 
> Sorry, I know I'm biased...



I'll stick with Jeep... at least I know my breaks will work.  

Plus I have to have something for SAR that is capable of finding the lost off-roaders in Toyotas and then pulling them to safety.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 12, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> linuss, do tell. what's the haps, man?



Long story short, ran on a patient on Monday with severe abdominal pain, rated 10/10, elevated BP, elevated HR, and the patient was in the fetal position crying. 


I am still with my FTO but I was running the call.  I start an IV with fluids while my FTO hooked the pt up to the monitor, and he asked what I wanted to do next.  I said 'let's get some morphine'.  FTO's response?  "I don't know anyone who is allowed to give morphine to abdominal pain".  Grr.

On top of that, we get to the ER and first thing the nurse asks me is "Anything keeping the patient from sitting in a chair?"  You mean ASIDE from the severe abdominal pain that is causing her to be in the fetal position crying?  I was at the ER for another 15 minutes doing various things and the pt STILL didn't get analgesics and was still in a chair, crying from the pain.





I spoke with a supervisor and CC-P later and they both agreed with me... give morphine in that case.. AND our protocols even have an abdominal pain section that specifically states give analgesics in that situation.  Alas I can't tell my FTO that until AFTER he clears me.





Bad enough he said I was wrong when I wasn't, but he said it in front of the patient.   THAT is what pissed me off.  I'm a Paramedic, not a student.



The one time as a working IFT Paramedic that I can actually make a change in someones life, and I get shafted by old views that have been proven wrong in study after study.


----------



## JPINFV (May 12, 2010)

Did you ask if you could punt to online med control?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 12, 2010)

Just spent 2 hours reviewing 2.5 years of Team Training Logs.  Trying to organize them by Year and by Speciality.  I am noticing a trend... there are huge gaps in the the reporting of the various Team Leaders and members; a lot is failing to get reported, a problem should we ever have to prove that we train in the things we are supposed to (and usually do).  I am starting to regrete taking over as Team Training Officer.  It is gonna take a little more work than I wanted to get this straightened out and set up a system that reflects the fact that we train our asses off.  :glare:


----------



## Seaglass (May 12, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Bad enough he said I was wrong when I wasn't, but he said it in front of the patient.   THAT is what pissed me off.  I'm a Paramedic, not a student.



I hate partners who like to argue in front of patients. I have one I'm stuck with occasionally. We're equally ranked, but she's not very competent. And she has control issues, so she'll argue every stupid little thing she can. I've had to call medical control over her crazy interventions more than once. They've sided with me. She hates me for it. I hate her. Med control hates us both. 

When absolutely nobody wants to work with someone, you think someone higher up might notice...


----------



## JPINFV (May 12, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> When absolutely nobody wants to work with someone, you think someone higher up might notice...



You've never had a crew chief tell you that it was simply "your turn" to work with someone specific?


----------



## Seaglass (May 12, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> You've never had a crew chief tell you that it was simply "your turn" to work with someone specific?



Of course I have. With her, mostly. But I meant notice in more of a performance review sort of way.


----------



## RescueYou (May 12, 2010)

I passed my NREMT-P


----------



## LucidResq (May 12, 2010)

RescueYou said:


> I passed my NREMT-P



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## RescueYou (May 12, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Congratulations!!!!



Thank you!!! :lol:


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (May 12, 2010)

first day of internship today.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 12, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Congratulations!!!!



^^^

nice work man, finish strong!


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 12, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Did you ask if you could punt to online med control?



Linuss, 

would he have :censored::censored::censored::censored: a brick if you called med control right then and there?

Morphine wears off fast enough that she would still be able to tell the doctor what/where it hurts.


----------



## RescueYou (May 12, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> first day of internship today.



Try to have fun and obey all the rules!!


----------



## RescueYou (May 12, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> ^^^
> 
> nice work man, finish strong!



Thanks! I did much better than I thought I'd do.


----------



## JPINFV (May 12, 2010)

Problem with being a medical student: You have everything you learn about. 

Pressure to keep talking? Check. (awkward pauses suck)

Distractibility? Check. 

Goal directed activity? Check. 

Flight of ideas? Check 

Damn... my life is apparently one giant manic episode...


----------



## Shishkabob (May 12, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Linuss,
> 
> would he have :censored::censored::censored::censored: a brick if you called med control right then and there?
> 
> Morphine wears off fast enough that she would still be able to tell the doctor what/where it hurts.



He very well may have.  It was less then a 10 minute drive to the ER, but I would rather have her given Morphine in the ambulance bay than go without it like she did.


I guess people stuck in the old ways about analgesics and abd pain forget that we have a narcotic antagonist that we can push... Narcan.  If the doc truly thinks that the Morphine is inhibiting his assessment, he needs to just push the Narcan instead of denying pain meds for longer than necessary.  But I guess that's too hard for some of the old timers to comprehend.  





PS, I got stuck in an elevator shaft yesterday trying to get to a patient.  It sucked.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 12, 2010)

Linuss said:


> He very well may have.  It was less then a 10 minute drive to the ER, but I would rather have her given Morphine in the ambulance bay than go without it like she did.
> 
> 
> I guess people stuck in the old ways about analgesics and abd pain forget that we have a narcotic antagonist that we can push... Narcan.  If the doc truly thinks that the Morphine is inhibiting his assessment, he needs to just push the Narcan instead of denying pain meds for longer than necessary.  But I guess that's too hard for some of the old timers to comprehend.
> ...




why not use the elevator instead? those cables are all greasy!


----------



## JPINFV (May 12, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> why not use the elevator instead? those cables are all greasy!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0PIdWdw15U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shishkabob (May 12, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> why not use the elevator instead? those cables are all greasy!



You've seen me in real life.  Do you really think I can carry a cot up an elevator shaft?  h34r:


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 12, 2010)

lol i was wondering how you were gonna get the cot AND the patient back down!


----------



## DaniGrrl (May 12, 2010)

Congratulations! 

Good luck with your internship.


----------



## Eydawn (May 12, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I'll stick with Jeep... at least I know my breaks will work.
> 
> Plus I have to have something for SAR that is capable of finding the lost off-roaders in Toyotas and then pulling them to safety.




Funny you should mention that! We've yet to be paged out for anyone lost in anything other than a Jeep, and in our recreational off-roading we've rescued a whole *bunch* of Jeeps and maybe 2 'yotas, lol!  Not to mention fishing the Buick full of bullet holes off of Old Flowers Road (that's kind of a long story though...)

As far as brakes working, eh, not a problem in a car that's not drive-by-wire. The old generation stuff has never had a problem. 

--Wendy


----------



## TransportJockey (May 12, 2010)

It's snowing at my place... again... And dispatch just paged me a freeze alert for tonight through till 0800 tomorrow. Driving to work tomorrow morning is gonna suck


----------



## Trayos (May 12, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> It's snowing at my place... again... And dispatch just paged me a freeze alert for tonight through till 0800 tomorrow. Driving to work tomorrow morning is gonna suck


If its coming down and sticking, try and shovel some of it off to the side while it's still snowing. Better then trying to move all of it in the morning, while its frozen.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 12, 2010)

I'm not worried about getting out. If it's under 2 ft of snow/ice I can just drive over it. It's the 30 mile commute to work I'm not looking forward to


----------



## TransportJockey (May 12, 2010)

Just signed up for an AMLS course for the end of octoper... And my company will pay for it  I have to say, I like their rule about paying for 4 hrs of CEs every month


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (May 12, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Neve fails... ya get a little money in your pocket and the savings account is moving in the right dirrection..... and then you get hit with several bills, your Jeep starts spewing black smoke, gas prices start rising, your computer starts acting up... and I tore a hole in my drysuit...  :sad:



story of my life


----------



## Shishkabob (May 12, 2010)

Thanks Wendys cashier. 

I order a Frosty to go and what do you give me?  A Frosty with no spoon.  


Im debating if I should just break open an ET tube and use it as a straw.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 12, 2010)

Just did 2 hours of Trailing training with the Bloodhound.  She was spot on the entire way and solved two "problems" in fairly thick cover.  Good Day...


----------



## mct601 (May 12, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Thanks Wendys cashier.
> 
> I order a Frosty to go and what do you give me?  A Frosty with no spoon.
> 
> ...



it seems I can never order fast food outside of Subway without SOMETHING going wrong.  No straws, wrong condiments on food, no food at all, etc. 


Interviewed with Acadian today.  I want to work for them so badly, so I'm really hoping I get a greenlight for the next steps in the process. But unfortunately I don't feel its going to happen.  And AMR called and wants me to interview for a temp part time job working under BP providing first aid to the oil spill clean up crews. Sounds pretty simple.


----------



## Outdoornut (May 12, 2010)

hmm....

I don't like McDonalds, I never eat there.
Today I went with a friend,
opened my car door,
and stepped into and nearly wiped out in a puddle of sick....*sigh*
It re-certified my hatred... 

Was that directionless enough


----------



## LucidResq (May 12, 2010)

Hate to be a party pooper.... but on Tues. I went for a routine optometrist appt. He noticed a choroidal nevus on my retina. These are usually benign, but apparently mine looks like nothing he's seen before so he got me in to see a retina specialist tomorrow. 

I'm pretty anxious, as anything weird with your retina is scary (duh) and choroidal melanoma was raised as a possibility. I'd say wish me luck but...


----------



## foxfire (May 12, 2010)

Outdoornut said:


> hmm....
> 
> I don't like McDonalds, I never eat there.
> Today I went with a friend,
> ...


Yes, another person that does not like McDonalds food.


----------



## Outdoornut (May 12, 2010)

foxfire said:


> Yes, another person that does not like McDonalds food.



Yeah...ick. Always makes me sick...not sure why.


----------



## JPINFV (May 12, 2010)

In-N-Out >>> McDonalds


----------



## mct601 (May 13, 2010)

I hate McDonalds. Used to love it, but it seems like the quality is getting worse by the year.  Less quality more grease. Subway is my new preferred location to eat.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 13, 2010)

foxfire said:


> Yes, another person that does not like McDonalds food.



+ 1.  Only two fast food places I will not eat at no matter what:  McDonlads and In-n-Out.  Makes me sick.  Give me Carl's Jr., Jack in the Crack, Panda Express, or Sonics an day and I am happy...  my waist...  not so happy...


----------



## JPINFV (May 13, 2010)

In-N-Out makes you sick? It's probably one of the more healthier burger joints around (being fresh and all)...


----------



## mct601 (May 13, 2010)

Eww Sonic. 

Never had In-n-Out. I frequent Subway, as mentioned, occasionally Taco Bell, this amazing joint called Raisin Canes, or I'll order sushi to go at a local restaurant and pick it up via drive thru. We don't have too many choices on fast food around here.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 13, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> In-N-Out >>> McDonalds



Understatement of the past 1000 years right there. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And ya, I got to do my first IO tonight. I was scared you-know-whatless at first. But after it went thru the skin and started into the bone, I was like, huh! peice of cake.


----------



## Eydawn (May 13, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Hate to be a party pooper.... but on Tues. I went for a routine optometrist appt. He noticed a choroidal nevus on my retina. These are usually benign, but apparently mine looks like nothing he's seen before so he got me in to see a retina specialist tomorrow.
> 
> I'm pretty anxious, as anything weird with your retina is scary (duh) and choroidal melanoma was raised as a possibility. I'd say wish me luck but...




Hmm... have to see what they say. What's the prognosis for a choroidal melanoma? Scary stuff indeed, girl, my good thoughts and vibes are headed your way. 

 

--Wendy


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 13, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Hate to be a party pooper.... but on Tues. I went for a routine optometrist appt. He noticed a choroidal nevus on my retina. These are usually benign, but apparently mine looks like nothing he's seen before so he got me in to see a retina specialist tomorrow.
> 
> I'm pretty anxious, as anything weird with your retina is scary (duh) and choroidal melanoma was raised as a possibility. I'd say wish me luck but...





Positive vibes --->!!!!!


----------



## DaniGrrl (May 13, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Positive vibes --->!!!!!


Seconded


----------



## TransportJockey (May 13, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> Seconded



Thirded. I hope every turns out ok Lucid!


----------



## Trayos (May 13, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Thirded. I hope every turns out ok Lucid!



Fourthed. Best of luck!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 13, 2010)

Trayos said:


> Fourthed. Best of luck!


 
Fifthed! 

(Ermmmm.....is that a word?:unsure


----------



## JPINFV (May 13, 2010)

Dear professors,

If you indicate limitations on the use of an intervention or a specific diagnostic criteria of a disease, please remember that when you write the question. Alternatively, if you're going to feel free yourself to ignore the specifics of your slides when writing exam questions, please just not incldue those specifics. Similarly, when respodning to exam challenges, by all means, just ignore the main point of contention regarding the question. 

Sincerely,
JPINFV


----------



## LucidResq (May 14, 2010)

Thank you all for good wishes. 

No cancer! Yay! 

Interesting what it actually is.... apparently my mother contracted toxoplasmosis (this was unknown to us, and I was adopted) during pregnancy and I developed chorioretinitis as a result, leaving a macular scar. I'm fine for now, may have problems later on if my immune system is weakened, but it's not anything to be too worried about.


----------



## JPINFV (May 14, 2010)

Did your mom have cats while she was pregnant?


----------



## Eydawn (May 14, 2010)

JP, she just said she was adopted lol... 

Way to r33d da post.. ;-)

Lucid- great to hear! Glad it's nothing super crazy. 

Yesterday was crazy at my place, my husband basically had his hand forced and is going back to school before I go to nursing school, because his job doesn't want him anymore! (It goes both ways... instead of letting them can him he just turned in his letter of resignation.) So now we're trying to figure out finances and health insurance and all that jazz. Whee!! (I can laugh, or I can panic... I think laughter is better at this point)

--Wendy


----------



## LucidResq (May 14, 2010)

Eydawn said:


> (I can laugh, or I can panic... I think laughter is better at this point)



Sorry to hear you're being put in tough place... but I think that's a good philosophy right there.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 14, 2010)

Eydawn said:


> (I can laugh, or I can panic... I think laughter is better at this point)


 
"If you're going to panic, panic constructively"


----------



## JPINFV (May 14, 2010)

Eydawn said:


> JP, she just said she was adopted lol...
> 
> Way to r33d da post.. ;-)



I fail. 

On the other side, though, this is why pregnant women who have never been infected with toxoplasmosis shouldn't be around litter boxes or garden if there are outdoor cats in the area.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 14, 2010)

Anyone have Allstate as their car insurance?  Know what their discount is for being a Paramedic?


----------



## reaper (May 14, 2010)

Its around 20%


----------



## mct601 (May 14, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Anyone have Allstate as their car insurance?  Know what their discount is for being a Paramedic?



Allstate is a terrible company. We have them for home owners insurance and they gave us the run-around after Katrina. A few body shop owners I know told me their auto insurance was the same way. But I wouldn't think it's very much.


Edit: nvm, ~20% is pretty solid


----------



## foxfire (May 14, 2010)

went for a interview today. Hoping I get the job. B)


----------



## mct601 (May 14, 2010)

foxfire said:


> went for a interview today. Hoping I get the job. B)



I'm waiting to hear back as well, hope we get it


----------



## Shishkabob (May 14, 2010)

I pay $2500 a year for insurance... kinda stupid if you ask me, as it's only because I'm a 21yo male.  Most companies obviously don't care that I'm in charge of peoples lives or drive L&S at my job or anything.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 14, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I pay $2500 a year for insurance... kinda stupid if you ask me, as it's only because I'm a 21yo male.  Most companies obviously don't care that I'm in charge of peoples lives or drive L&S at my job or anything.


If you have CEVO3, I'm told they give a discount for that... Although Allstate is supposed to offer an EMS discount


----------



## foxfire (May 14, 2010)

mct601 said:


> I'm waiting to hear back as well, hope we get it



good luck to ya.


----------



## mct601 (May 14, 2010)

My G8 alone was $325 a month under Progressive


Now we pay $330 for a Jeep, G8, and Escalade under State Farm. 


SF also got my car 100% repaired last year when I went through this terrible hail storm. No questions asked. Progressive were :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s just dealing with a bump and scratch from being backed in to


edit: typed allstate but I meant progressive


----------



## Shishkabob (May 14, 2010)

Attention patients:  Don't deny having high blood pressure, then tell me you have hypertension.


----------



## JPINFV (May 14, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I pay $2500 a year for insurance... kinda stupid if you ask me, as it's only because I'm a 21yo male.  Most companies obviously don't care that I'm in charge of peoples lives or drive L&S at my job or anything.









I pay around $840/year (~$70/month) right now for full coverage. It'll be fun when my insurance drops further in June when I turn 25.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 15, 2010)

Did a standby for a LE raid today. It was neat. We were dispatched by personal phone and told to not communicate with anyone via radio regarding our response, staging, etc. We were staged about 2 blocks away. After it was all over, dispatch called us on the radio and told us we could stand down. They raided two homes a few doors apart and there must have been 20 cops involved. City cops, county deputies, the county narc squad and even several state troopers. Quite the ordeal to catch 3 people.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 15, 2010)

Off to shoot fools in the face.


That's paintball, for those not in the know.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (May 15, 2010)

only 11 weeks left!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 18, 2010)

I don't get it.  How can you complain of 8/10 sharp stabbing abd pain that's "unbearable" and sit there relatively calmly, but scream bloody mary when I poke you with a 22g needle?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 18, 2010)

Because they're FOS. 

And does anyone wanna come to Denver and either shoot me or hit me with a dose of Phenergan?


----------



## Sasha (May 18, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I don't get it.  How can you complain of 8/10 sharp stabbing abd pain that's "unbearable" and sit there relatively calmly, but scream bloody mary when I poke you with a 22g needle?



Some people have a needle phobia. Maybe you hit a tendon. There are a ton of reasons for people to have anxiety/pain over an IV. What is not acceptable is when you, as a fresh brand new medic, start questioning people's pain. It's not your job to call fake. They could very well be in pain, you have no way of honestly 100% proving that they are not in pain. Your job is to treat the patient, which includes adequately managing pain, real or not.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 18, 2010)

I don't doubt that she was in pain... I doubt it was severe 8/10 sharp/stabbing "almost worst pain of my life" kind of pain that required Morphine.

Correct, I can't prove one way or the other that they are or are not in pain, and I tend to err on the side of the patient.   However, it is my job, as someone in control of narcotics, to decide who does or does not get them.  My experience may be limited, but it's not non-existent.  


Heart rate normal, BP normal, no increased ventilatory rate, no grimace on the face, none of the classic signs of pain at ALL, let alone for an "8/10 sharp stabbing, horrible" type of pain.  Not on beta blockers that would explain the lack of catecholamine signs either. 

Yet, when I poke a nice juicy AC, which I can guarantee was not a tendon stick, and THAT causes some of the classic signs of pain, somethings up.


This is why I love Nitronox... every truck should carry it.


You don't give narcotics to every patient that claims 5/10 or higher just because they say so, do you?  You look for clinical signs.




PS-- I have needle phobia myself... I can still differentiate between a needle stick and "8/10" pain... and no needle stick has ever caused me to go from an ambient 8/10 to an excruciating 9/10 or 10/10


----------



## Sasha (May 18, 2010)

Oh I forgot, everyone behaves the same as you.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 18, 2010)

So I was wrong to deny narcotics to 8/10 abd pain due to absolutely no positive clinical findings?


What are your criteria for administration of narcs?  Or does everyone with any sort of discomfort get Morphine, regardless of your professional opinion and findings?


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 18, 2010)

Linuss said:


> So I was wrong to deny narcotics to 8/10 abd pain due to absolutely no positive clinical findings?
> 
> 
> What are your criteria for administration of narcs?  Or does everyone with any sort of discomfort get Morphine, regardless of your professional opinion and findings?



correct, Linuss, you were wrong.  Even if you get 10 people "high" off o your narcs - and only one REALLY needs it.  It is ok.  Don't deny pain medicine to people.  I'm not saying, dont discern, I'm saying don't judge and hope that people believe you, if you ever need it.  Clinical signs or not,  If you are witholding analgesia. You will eventually hold It for the wrong person.  Once you've done that, are you still practicing "do no further harm?". This is an issue I deal with daily in the hospital.  I work at the county, so you know our population is indigent.  We have a large percentage of patients who are high alert drug seekers.  We still give them narcs on heir prescribed schedule.  You'll know they are faking when they are only allergic to non-narcs... Or when they ask you to slam it undilluted.  Some people just don't show clinical signs of pain and until you can diagnose them as faking, you are practicing bad medicine by witholding analgesia.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 18, 2010)

Whelp, here is me officially disagreeing with you.


Do you give narcotics to every patient that claims 1/10 pain?  If I come to your hospital with a stubbed toe, no fractures, I'll be expecting narcs, right?

If not, than you cannot stand by the post you just put.



Read back 1 weeks time in this thread and you'll see how PISSED I got when I couldn't give narcotics to someone that needed them.  Obviously I'm not stingy on meds.  I just question how much pain a 22g needle causes to someone claiming to already be in almost the worst pain in their life... you wouldn't wonder that either?


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 18, 2010)

the lowest pain i've given narcotics for was 2/10.  i gave 1 5/325 norco.


i have given 1mg MS for 4/10 pain.

Don't worry, you'll learn.  Maybe you didn't make the wrong call this time, but give it some time and you may.

Your license, not mine 

(and you are my friend - i'm not mad at you and i don't expect you to agree with everything I say!)


----------



## Shishkabob (May 18, 2010)

I will beat yoU!!! Rawr 



Patient was already on Norco 10/325 3 times that day, one just a couple of hours before we were called.  Granted, PO narcs... but still.  



Let me add a caveat though:  I don't follow just the pain scale... if someone has a leg fx, but only says 3/10, obviously they are in pain.  I take the injury into account.  Heck, dull chest pain, 2/10 with no relief from Nitro will also probably get Morphine.   It's not just the number, but the whole picture, that I take in to account.  Clinical findings, injury, pain scale, the patients wishes, all have their part.  



For the one you gave MS for 4/10, what was their presenting injury?


----------



## DaniGrrl (May 19, 2010)

My Dad, an editor who was laid off two years ago by the McClatchy newspaper he worked for, just got hired for a full-time editor job with a great salary and his own office! No more unemployment, no more job searching, no more living in their friend's basement, no more relying on Medicaid which won't cover his diabetes meds, no more of my 60 year-old mother having to haul boxes to keep her part-time retail job. I can't even tell you how wonderful this news is. My parents have both been out of work for over a year. They lost their house to foreclosure. It's been really bad. Now they can start living again.


----------



## Trayos (May 19, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> My Dad, an editor who was laid off two years ago by the McClatchy newspaper he worked for, just got hired for a full-time editor job with a great salary and his own office! No more unemployment, no more job searching, no more living in their friend's basement, no more relying on Medicaid which won't cover his diabetes meds, no more of my 60 year-old mother having to haul boxes to keep her part-time retail job. I can't even tell you how wonderful this news is. My parents have both been out of work for over a year. They lost their house to foreclosure. It's been really bad. Now they can start living again.


Congratulations!


----------



## TransportJockey (May 19, 2010)

I can finally have Epocrates on my phone  Just upgraded to Android 2.2


----------



## firetender (May 19, 2010)

*This is why I read the 100% directionless thread (sometimes)!*



DaniGrrl said:


> My Dad, an editor who was laid off two years ago by the McClatchy newspaper he worked for, just got hired for a full-time editor job with a great salary and his own office! No more unemployment, no more job searching, no more living in their friend's basement, no more relying on Medicaid which won't cover his diabetes meds, no more of my 60 year-old mother having to haul boxes to keep her part-time retail job. I can't even tell you how wonderful this news is. My parents have both been out of work for over a year. They lost their house to foreclosure. It's been really bad. Now they can start living again.



Getting to know you on this site makes this worthwhile reading, and because of it it's a little bit easier to appreciate the human side of some of the things we get exposed to in the back of the ambulances. Such pressures can be deadly and I'm happy for you and them that the pressure is lifting!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 19, 2010)

Was cleared from my FTO on Monday, and got my FT schedule... Mon/Wed 1500-0300, and every other Fri/Sat/Sun same times.


My first shift as a lone Paramedic (with EMT partner) is tomorrow where I'm doing standby at the horse races.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 19, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I will beat yoU!!! Rawr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it was a long standing bout with pancreatitis.  And i forgot it wasn't MS, it was 1mg Hydromorphone.

One little thing I want to point out to your patient (who may or may not have been a drug seeker)

If someone is on 10/325s tid at home that means they have SERIOUS pain.  What doc is going to prescribe someone so much norco?

I'm gonna have to say i still disagree with your call (lol - like it matters)

but i will redirect you to a quote from Bob Marley.  "who feels it, knows it."  I'm  telling you man, you gotta be more humane to your patients.   If you ever do go on to nursing school, you will find that this is one of the fundamental points taught in school.  Always medicate pain, DON'T EVER  not believe your patients.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 19, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> What doc is going to prescribe someone so much norco?


 
Wellllll........................I can think of some.


----------



## mycrofft (May 20, 2010)

*Note the entry time.*

I'm sitting here with a teabag string hanging out of my mouth, a Vicodin in my sytem, ice on my jaw and typing in sarcastic replies to EMTLIFE.
At least I HOPE this is EMTLIFE.
Next time, I'm d/c'ing the warfarin a little farther out before the oral surgery.


----------



## Sasha (May 20, 2010)

mycrofft, what did I tell you? Take your aricept!!!!


----------



## DaniGrrl (May 20, 2010)

Thanks, firetender. 

My hard drive just died. I telecommute, so that is a very bad thing. Le sigh.


----------



## Sasha (May 20, 2010)

As to Linuss... If a patient tells me they are in pain, and the pain is not relieved by non invasive methods, repositioning, packs, and the patient wants pain meds, they get morphine. It is not my job to diagnose a junkie and send them into withdrawal, it is my job to treat my patient's pain, and they have a right to have it treated, imagined or not. You simply don't know if the patient is in pain or not, you have no way of knowing, you are not their sensory nerves, the pain is happening in their body, not yours.

My protocol says for pain give such and such, not "For pain if patient is not a suspected junkie, and you feel they are reacting correctly, give such and such"

Maybe I feed a junkie once in awhile, but I am not going to risk leaving a patient in pain to play catch the drug seeker.  I take my job as a patient advocate seriously. If someone tells me they're in pain, why risk it by not believeing them?


----------



## JPINFV (May 20, 2010)

Hmm.... maybe House of God is onto something... out of three systems so far, I like psych the best...


----------



## Sasha (May 20, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Hmm.... maybe House of God is onto something... out of three systems so far, I like psych the best...



Psych patients can be interesting... Half the time they're trying to fly off the stretcher and kill you. Always makes for an exciting transport.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 20, 2010)

Whelp... first shift as the only Paramedic on an ambulance since I was cleared from FTO on Monday.  Doing standby at the horse races tonight.


If a jockey falls off or gets kicked, I'm there to save the day!  Or atleast put a band-aid on.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 20, 2010)

you cannot ignore our chastising Linuss!

let's hear your rebuttal. 

I'm gonna go ahead and call "judgemental" on this one.  Don't take it so hard tho bro.  We've all been there.

I drew the line at "can you give me the morphine undiluted and push it fast, so i can feel it better?"

and i judged her.  The next best thing that I did was tell the charge the next day, that she could not assign that patient to me for a 3rd day in a row.  Someone else with patience took care of her and all was well.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 20, 2010)

My story for EMS1's EMS week contest made it to the finalists catagory!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 21, 2010)

So Tired...

Was about to go to bed at midnight last night when the pager went off.  60 y/o male fall from a horse over 12 hours ealier (and was sitting there in pain for all that time).  Compound femur fracture.  Location:  ~5 miles up a Forest Service Road... 2 miles on a Jeep Trail... 2 more miles up a trail made up mostly of shale rock and with a 10-15 degree incline.  Got home at 0600 and got 3 hours sleep before my internal clock woke me up...


----------



## ollie (May 21, 2010)

yesterday i witnessed a 4 car accident on the freeway slammed the brakes and avoid hitting the cars called 911 reported accident and im happy to be alive  hows everyone today ?? Stay safe out there


----------



## Shishkabob (May 22, 2010)

I just got home and I have to be up in 3 hours for a 16hr day at the horse track tomorrow.

Yay.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 22, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I just got home and I have to be up in 3 hours for a 16hr day at the horse track tomorrow.
> 
> Yay.



Don't lie... you are lovin' every minute of playing solo medic...


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 22, 2010)

Layover el paso.  2 hours to Vegas !


----------



## Shishkabob (May 22, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Don't lie... you are lovin' every minute of playing solo medic...



Not when my damn partner stirs me awake every single time Im on the verge of sleeping. 


I have narcotics darnit!  I need my beauty sleep!  Just wake me if another jockey is tossed.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 22, 2010)

Vegas baby!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 23, 2010)

Just got back from 9 hours of Helicopter Training.  I did not realize that my shoulder was still pretty screwed up...  did all the easy evolutions (rappels off a mock helo, hot loads, some flight time, etc...), moved on to short haul evolutions (gotta love that stuff), but then my shoulder started to act up (pain and limiting range of motion) and I just didn't think it a good idea to take part in a higher risk evolution at less than 100%.  :sad:  Pity... thank goodness we have a small chunk of money set aside for Helo Training and have a few more hours of rotor time we need to use up prior to July 1 (end of fiscal year)...  and I am TIRED!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 23, 2010)

Ha! In WA state each hospital has a 3 digit numerical code which is used to identify it on our state reporting forms. For example, the hospital we usually transport to is 030. Our nearest Trauma center is 197 (I think...), etc. One of the guys on my service used to work for Enumclaw, WA FD. He said that Enumclaw Hospital was 007 and the code seemed to hold some kind of strange curse over the hospital.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 23, 2010)

Hey Linuss, quick question. Does TX use I/85s or I/99s? Just wondering.


----------



## foxfire (May 23, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ha! In WA state each hospital has a 3 digit numerical code which is used to identify it on our state reporting forms. For example, the hospital we usually transport to is 030. Our nearest Trauma center is 197 (I think...), etc. One of the guys on my service used to work for Enumclaw, WA FD. He said that Enumclaw Hospital was 007 and the code seemed to hold some kind of strange curse over the hospital.



what kind of curse?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 23, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Hey Linuss, quick question. Does TX use I/85s or I/99s? Just wondering.



I/85s.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 23, 2010)

And now that I'm home I can type more...

Texas uses I/85's.  Arlington Fire is the biggest grouping of Intermediates I know in Texas, as they don't take Basics, and God forbid anyone try to get their medic... <_<

Though the thing with Texas is, delegated practice, so I/85 can basically turn into an I/99 depending on your agency.


What, thinking of moving down here?  Let me know... I'm getting fed up with life in general and am thinking of just picking up and moving to start anew.


----------



## LucidResq (May 23, 2010)

Why on Earth would you run emergent to a broken thumb?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 23, 2010)

Linuss said:


> And now that I'm home I can type more...
> 
> Texas uses I/85's.  Arlington Fire is the biggest grouping of Intermediates I know in Texas, as they don't take Basics, and God forbid anyone try to get their medic... <_<
> 
> ...


I'm debating. I just got up here to CO, so I don't exactly wanna move again, but certain things are happening so I figured I'd start thinking and getting feelers out


----------



## Shishkabob (May 23, 2010)

Texas is a cool state... and if you ever decide to attempt your medic again you can go to my old school 





On a different topic:  I wanted to stab the other Paramedic yesterday in the face.  There were 2 medics(him and I) and 3 basics.  One basic and I were on the ambulance that is to stay on the horse track... we can't leave the track for anyone, and as such the medic and basics in the first aid room have to do a roving patrol for the patrons, as per the places contract with AMR.  The other medic has a history of being a complete imbecile, and is completely full of the Paragod mindset, like he's Gods gift or something, and mistreats Basics all the time.


Before we were to be on the track the EMT I was with and I were in the first aid room just waiting.  Someone came in complaining of a major headache and the other medic just told them to lay down and completely ignored them.  Instead I grabbed an EMT and did a full workup on the patient, who was a 21yo who ended up having a BP of 142/102... yeah... not good.  Anyhow the EMT who is at the track permanently and I head out to the ambulance.  Later on we don't see anyone roaming the crowd, so the EMT calls the first aid room and suggest to the medic to get someone out there like there should be.


At the end of shift, the medic comes up to me and starts to B**** and says he can't believe an EMT told him what to do, and says that he couldn't spare an EMT because they were busy (2 patients) and that he had to "maintain ALS capability".


That was it.  I called bs and said "You don't need 3 people, only one of which is a Paramedic, to handle ALS patients.  All ambulances are built to handle atleast 2 backboarded patients at a time, and if you can't handle 2 non-critical patients by yourself you need to correct that.  And if they WERE critical patients, you need to get on the phone and get an ambulance out to transport ASAP.  You can spare 1 EMT, if not both, to do the roaming patrol.  If you need help, call them on the radio, that's what it's for."


----------



## TransportJockey (May 23, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Texas is a cool state... and if you ever decide to attempt your medic again you can go to my old school



Oh I plan on it  But since I'm not sure yet if I wanna move, one place I'm going Tues AM after I get off shift is a local CC that just started their medic program. Gonna go talk to them with my transcripts and see what they say


----------



## Shishkabob (May 23, 2010)

Which reminds me... I need to go to my local CC and check to see if my state cert gets me credit for their medic program.  If it does, all I need is A&P I & II, speech, and a computer tech class and I'll have my AAS in EMS...which will make me a Licensed Paramedic, and I get a snazzy golden type patch!


----------



## mct601 (May 23, 2010)

Interview process with Acadian is taking a long time. Hopefully I hear from them this week, and I hope its positive. If it is positive, I have to pass a PFT and a second interview. Also have to get a Class D driver's liense (Commercial license in LA and MS, intended for commercial vehicles that are under a certain set of parameters) and a TB test.  But thats if I get a call back saying they want to advance to the next steps. 


I wish I could find an excuse to move to Texas.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 23, 2010)

mct601 said:


> Interview process with Acadian is taking a long time. Hopefully I hear from them this week, and I hope its positive. If it is positive, I have to pass a PFT and a second interview. Also have to get a Class D driver's cliense (Commercial license in LA and MS, intended for commercial vehicles that are under a certain set of parameters) and a TB test.  But thats if I get a call back saying they want to advance to the next steps.
> 
> 
> I wish I could find an excuse to move to Texas.



Meh, my excuse for maybe moving is not good. I hate personal drama


----------



## Shishkabob (May 23, 2010)

mct601 said:


> I wish I could find an excuse to move to Texas.



You mean ASIDE from Acadian having branches in Texas?




I wish I could find a 911 service that will give me a darn call back.  This is irking me.  I'm limiting myself to IFT for 6 months for fear of being sucked in with no escape like many of my co-workers.


----------



## medic417 (May 23, 2010)

Linuss said:


> You mean ASIDE from Acadian having branches in Texas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might have to go West young man.  Possible you might have chance at 911 in small west Texas towns.  Some pay better than the big cities others pay as bad.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I'm afraid of.  I want to be in atleast a moderately busy system to get the experience and confidence I need.  I know AMR wanted me to go to their new Amarillo branch.

Any ideas of good systems out west?


One of my class mates is in the background check stage of applying to MedStar in Ft Worth... but every time I call to talk to the lady in HR she is NEVER in her office.  Don't know how he got a call back and I haven't.  Especially when MedStar is ALWAYS looking for Paramedics.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 23, 2010)

If you're willing to come even farther west, ABQ has a pretty good 911 system. Progressive ish protocols (maybe not so much as TX though), good medical direction, good equipment.

Or come up here to Denver  Denver Paramedics is hiring I think


----------



## LucidResq (May 23, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> If you're willing to come even farther west, ABQ has a pretty good 911 system. Progressive ish protocols (maybe not so much as TX though), good medical direction, good equipment.
> 
> Or come up here to Denver  Denver Paramedics is hiring I think



LOL at jazzy DH medics commercials....

They don't have any openings posted right now though.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 23, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> LOL at jazzy DH medics commercials....
> 
> They don't have any openings posted right now though.



So I was wrong  I know they had several when I was tossing out lots of applications before I got hired by AC


----------



## Shishkabob (May 23, 2010)

See, I'd apply to DH, and other Colorado based agencies, but I have to have a state cert before applying, and I'm not going to pay and wait for a cert I might not use.


Plus, isn't Abq fire based, JT?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 23, 2010)

Linuss said:


> See, I'd apply to DH, and other Colorado based agencies, but I have to have a state cert before applying, and I'm not going to pay and wait for a cert I might not use.
> 
> 
> Plus, isn't Abq fire based, JT?



The colorado cert is actaully the cheapest I've seen  Background check w/FBI fingerprint check is $40... and IIRC that's all the money you pay them to get your CO cert. If you're NREMT you have automatic reciprocity (unless you're like me and then they have to haggle with you over what you are)

And ABQ is yes/no fire based. First tier on scene is AFD/BCFD (depending where in the county you are) and the transport agency is ABQ Ambulance Service (a non-profit run by Presbyterian Healthcare system).


----------



## JPINFV (May 23, 2010)

Complied list of quotable quotes from my psych lectures:

Short primer on the characters:
KJ= pharmacy professor
Heh= course director
Martin= Phisiology professor whose questions come straight from left field. 
The rest are various clinicians. 

"Of course you could encourage some of these mal-adaptive behaviors in your patients, it might bring more people into your office." Martin on how behavior relates to illness.

"Are we living in a good environment in Pomona? You'd be crazy to get on your bike and ride to school here." Martin on the concept of wellness.

“guns…children find one and shoot someone with it.”-Martin

"… the president of the US should have a degree in anthro..I’m going to wait a long time for that for sure."-Martin

“instead of taking a hike up mt. baldy…WHY DID YOU COME HERE?"-Martin

"The status quo is not being maintained in our country…because some…groups..are reproducing more than others…"-Martin

"Adulters-do they have an illness? Well, maybe the church would say they did like 500 years ago…but I don’t think the church has much room to talk nowadays.” -Martin...oh snap!

“native hawaiians didn’t grow up eating things like spam.” -Martin

“my mom..can’t drink. She’s the cheapest date you’ve ever seen.” -KJ

“tell your pts to put their car keys and their cell phone in their pocket, cause they’re not going to remember where they put them….so I’ve heard…”-KJ, on the effects of marijuana

“let’s make pot legal, make $100 from it and give the $ to public schools…..THIS guy (points to picture of snoop) would be in favor of it…fo shizzle..”-KJ

"You shouldn't give this drug to truck drivers, school kids, and tight rope walkers." -KJ on SSRIs and the side effect of sedation.

These people will have their nose turned up like this :oints face toward ceiling:: - Heh on Manic Episodes.

"When I press the lever, I feel good" - KJ describing an experiment in which a rat stimulates its pleasure centers with electrodes... he is pretending to be the rat...

"My mom had an alcohol problem. But alcohol isn't my kind of thing, I like amphetamines" KJ on substance abuse

"What is so wrong with a baby breastfeeding the mother?" - Martin

"Maybe if you get the patient a new wife... they won't drink..." -Ask on alcoholism as a primary vs secondary process.

"Don't tell my wife, that's my mistress.." -Heh

"These people do not like buffets, they like to go to Black Angus." -Heh on Social Phobia and Social Anxiety Disorder

"If you are ill and you are treating sick patients, that is not cool." - Heh

Ershad: "Do you have any advice for us on how to study for Dr. Martin?"
Heh: ::looks at test, begins shaking head back and forth:: "No, its 15 questions, just do your best."

"Perhaps you should all go into farming, fishing, or forestry if you are prone to depression." Heh on the occurrence of depression amongst health care providers.

"If you try you die..." -Heh on suicide complete rate for MDs ["suicide complete" = successful suicide]

"You might start to think this resembles you, your boyfriend, your parents, etc. Don’t take this to heart." Singer-Chang on studying psych and how students think they have every disorder studied.

“Becoming a high-functioning neurotic person is the most that we can hope for” - Singer-Chang

“they died…unfortunate for them, good for the rest of us cause now we know not to take those things together.”-KJ, on mixing certain drugs with grapefruit juice.

“my dad..oh I shouldn’t say this…nah, he’ll probably never watch this! My dad is probably dysthymic…he can find the cloud in any silver lining.”-KJ

“when I found out that brain cells could regenerate…I celebrated. All those nights in college of doing things…involving funnels and water pipes….”-KJ

“looking at this list..I dunno about you, but my risk of suicide just jumped up.”-KJ, in regards to the dietary restrictions of MAO inhibitors.

“I won’t bore you with the story…oh wait, I already did. Sorry.”-KJ

"Marty... he's out there somewhere probably growing [marijuana] legally and making more money than all of us" - Norcos referring to a classmate of his who was expelled his 4th year of medical school for substance abuse.

“pts with dementia have a hard time tying their shoes, putting their belt on, or putting their pants on. How do you treat this?..... Buy them stretch pants” - Heh on apraxia associated with dementia.

"Take the example of the lady who went into Target and began stabbing people. Is that woman bad? Is this really the product of a neuron in the thalamus that is having a bad day or firing too much?" -Martin on the concept of behavior as a scientific process or illness.

"We have to be concerned about fitness. Is med school conducive to reproduction? Not so much." -Martin

"Since Jerry Springer started our cultures perception of shame has changed." - Martin on emotion.

"In your 20’s alcohol is an aphrodisiac. But in your later years…he wrong head is flushing. Viagra doesn’t work if you drink too much."-Norcross


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 23, 2010)

foxfire said:


> what kind of curse?


 
Apparently it used to be a terrible hospital. Bad pt care in general. Obviously it had nothing to do with the number. It is just funny that it had _that_ code.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 24, 2010)

Silly vanbulance designers.


We have our narc box which we keep on our person(I know...) and it has our Morphine and Valium in it.  All our other drugs, including the Haldol, are in a drug bag that is in a cabinet to the right of the patients stretcher.   Obviously they didn't think that through, because the Haldol, used for combative patients, is then only accessible by reaching OVER said combative patient, which obviously is no fun.



I corrected this oversight by putting an ampule of Haldol in my narc box.


I'm a genius.


----------



## LucidResq (May 24, 2010)

Hooray! It's that time of year again! 







Well, it's actually always that time of year, but now I'm not in school so I get to play more and we have more call volume during the summer.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 24, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Hooray! It's that time of year again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that climbing gear i see?!!


----------



## mct601 (May 24, 2010)

Well, Acadian informed me today they weren't interested in me. Rather than calling me to inform me of this after two weeks of waiting, they sent an email. Awesome.

I need to ride AMR hard for that interview now.


----------



## Trayos (May 24, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> is that climbing gear i see?!!


What terrain are you expecting?


----------



## LucidResq (May 24, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> is that climbing gear i see?!!



The green pack on the left is intended for day-to-day use, on the line, out in the field. I keep my rock helmet on it primarily because it has become a statewide policy to wear such on every SAR carry-out, even if it's easy-peesy low-angle big wide open flat trail stuff. 

The pack on the right goes with me on most calls, but usually stays at base camp. It has my tent, sleeping back, etc.... and as of right now my harness: 






You'll notice it's pretty bare. There's three reasons for this: 
a) I'm broke. I'd love to climb but can't really afford it right now. I'm very slowly stocking up... so far I have shoes... hahaha. Also can't seem to convince my friend who used to climb and still has all the gear to show me the way... he stopped after an injury a few years ago and now just wants to rappel. 
b) All I pretty much do is rappel. It's all I'm really trained to do on rope besides ascend with a couple of prusiks and a few other basic tricks. 
c) SAR team has bags for ropes and setting up systems and the likes... as far as rappeling for fun... my friends have all the stuff I don't  

For high-angle SAR fun.... click here. I missed this one but fellow teammates were on it. 

Anywho, enough nerdness.


----------



## LucidResq (May 24, 2010)

Trayos said:


> What terrain are you expecting?



Colorado Rocky Mountain-ish terrain. I do volunteer search and rescue. You can also see the news clip link in my last post as far as why I have a harness and such.  

Also use these bags for personal hiking/camping fun as much as I do for SAR. Might not bring the helmet and such for a day hike with friends... but I still like having plenty of extra water, food, jacket, extra socks... etc.


----------



## Trayos (May 24, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Colorado Rocky Mountain-ish terrain. I do volunteer search and rescue. You can also see the news clip link in my last post as far as why I have a harness and such.
> 
> Also use these bags for personal hiking/camping fun as much as I do for SAR. Might not bring the helmet and such for a day hike with friends... but I still like having plenty of extra water, food, jacket, extra socks... etc.



So, i'm guessing the blue bag is for standard backpacking, and the green one is for day trips/SAR?


----------



## LucidResq (May 24, 2010)

I use both for both purposes. I need the blue one for SAR as well. We are often called for mutual aid several hours away, so we'll be spending 2-5 days away from home. In these cases I've usually been able to sleep in my or someone else's car... in which case my sleeping bag will do... but not always.  You'll find more necessities in my green bag, and luxuries in the blue. I absolutely can survive out of my green bag for quite a long time, but I can survive much more comfortably with both.

If sent out on an extra long search pattern, which has happened, or if I'm backpacking for fun, I'd be removing items from the green and adding them to the blue.


----------



## Trayos (May 24, 2010)

If you can find a comfortable pillow case, bring it along and stuff it with (preferably clean) clothes  to get a makeshift pillow, its a luxury for little room! (and good for sleeping in the car, cause you can mold it's shape somewhat)^_^


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 24, 2010)

Wow. The crazy brilliant nurse at the nursing home gave my pt who weiged maybe 95 lbs and who was having bad back spasms 3 X 5/500 Hydro and 50 mg of MS. The whole way into the ER I was like, OK, when does she crash on me and when do I get to push Narcan?


----------



## mct601 (May 24, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> I use both for both purposes. I need the blue one for SAR as well. We are often called for mutual aid several hours away, so we'll be spending 2-5 days away from home. In these cases I've usually been able to sleep in my or someone else's car... in which case my sleeping bag will do... but not always.  You'll find more necessities in my green bag, and luxuries in the blue. I absolutely can survive out of my green bag for quite a long time, but I can survive much more comfortably with both.
> 
> If sent out on an extra long search pattern, which has happened, or if I'm backpacking for fun, I'd be removing items from the green and adding them to the blue.



I have to say, that sounds amazing. I wish I could figure out my local SAR teams and get involved, but we don't have as much wilderness as your area does.


----------



## LucidResq (May 24, 2010)

Mississippi SAR Assoc.  has a list of teams. Not sure if any of them are near you though.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 24, 2010)

Nice, Lucid...  I just picked up a Stat Pack that works perfect for my 24 hour pack and even has a spot to store my helmet.  

Your Tech Gear...  No ascenders?


----------



## LucidResq (May 24, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Nice, Lucid...  I just picked up a Stat Pack that works perfect for my 24 hour pack and even has a spot to store my helmet.
> 
> Your Tech Gear...  No ascenders?



No.... I'd have them if I could afford them. I'm essentially trained to the awareness level, usually just rappeling anyways and in a bind I'm pretty good at ascending with prusiks. If I remember correctly... our tech rescue guru also generally dislikes ascenders like jumars because he thinks they cause undue wear and tear on the rope. I might be mistaken though.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 24, 2010)

I have never noticed that jumarring a rope has noticeably worn down any of my ropes.  Not any more than holdng a load on coarse stone.


----------



## LucidResq (May 24, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> I have never noticed that jumarring a rope has noticeably worn down any of my ropes.  Not any more than holdng a load on coarse stone.



I'll ask him again what his opinion on this is and what he has to back it up. I can't see how it would noticeable or significant either but maybe insidious. 

We are obsessive about pro. Random side note: we use 1-2 foot lengths of flattened five inch fire hose with a vertical slit for protection. Anyone else use this? Seems to me it's a great cheap alternative.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 24, 2010)

sure if you fix the line on a wall and leave it hanging in the elements and then jumar that every day, then it matters


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 24, 2010)

Although I must concur, being an avid climber, religious equipment checks and safety training were absolutely ingrained in my thought processes


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 25, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> I'll ask him again what his opinion on this is and what he has to back it up. I can't see how it would noticeable or significant either but maybe insidious.
> 
> We are obsessive about pro. Random side note: we use 1-2 foot lengths of flattened five inch fire hose with a vertical slit for protection. Anyone else use this? Seems to me it's a great cheap alternative.



Yes, on the fire hose.  After it had been used by FIRE on large wildland fires there seems to be a large amount of used (and soon to be replaced) line around that shows little sign of damage form a non-Fire Fighting standpoint, so we get it really cheap!  We too cut it vertically and once the rope/webbing is placed inside we put a small amount of duct tape around it to hold the "edge-pro" over the rope/webbing.

As far as the ascenders do... depends on the type.  Yes, prussiks have less stress on rope, but their overall strength is generally rated at less than mechanical devices... ~4000 lbs I believe.  Some of the mechanical devices used for ascending or breaking that had their start in rec climbing have no place in rescue work, such as Gibbs Ascenders, which have been documented to wear and even cut rope slowely over the sharper edges when loaded (such as in rope rescue).  Personally, I do not like jumars.  But that is purely a comfort/function thing.  Currently I use the ascenders below, newer Black Diamond N-Force Ascenders.  As far as I am aware, newer ascenders should not have any negative effects on rope unless they are used in a hurky/jurky style that would cause strees over time to not only the rope, but all other parts in your system.





In my 24 Hour SAR Pack I also have the ascenders (Petzl Tiblocs) below with 100 feet of 7mm line; plus a few light biners, webbing, and prussiks.


----------



## mycrofft (May 25, 2010)

*TRaining video*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4MatElLFFU





"Real Elvish Rope, Mr Frodo!".


----------



## Eydawn (May 25, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> The green pack on the left is intended for day-to-day use, on the line, out in the field. I keep my rock helmet on it primarily because it has become a statewide policy to wear such on every SAR carry-out, even if it's easy-peesy low-angle big wide open flat trail stuff.
> 
> The pack on the right goes with me on most calls, but usually stays at base camp. It has my tent, sleeping back, etc.... and as of right now my harness:
> 
> ...




Didn't know you were going on Clear Creek... did you run into Todd and Denise, by chance? They went down there for that as well. 

I just got a new Osprey pack for Valentine's day (yay for a hubby who also does SAR) and *love* it. I tend to keep my climbing harness in with my normal pack because my team uses them to clip into our scree litters... makes getting down a slope a lot safer IMHO. 

As far as helmets on easy carry-outs, I've never NOT worn a helmet for a carry out. Just kind of the automatic thing... rescue = helmet, search = safety glasses, especially at night... 

Wendy
CO EMT-B


----------



## Shishkabob (May 25, 2010)

Just got home from shift... unusually slow night.  From 10-3, not a single piece of radio traffic for all the trucks on shift.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 25, 2010)

First solo 24 done  Felt like I never touched the bunk all night though. My bed here at home is calling my name, pity I have to ignore it for a while


----------



## TransportJockey (May 25, 2010)

I :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing hate FASFA. I haven't lived with or been supported by my parents since I turned 18. But since I'm not 24 yet, they won't give me any money for school because my parents make 'too much money,' even though I make next to nothing. Not sure how I'm going to pay for school.


----------



## Seaglass (May 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing hate FASFA. I haven't lived with or been supported by my parents since I turned 18. But since I'm not 24 yet, they won't give me any money for school because my parents make 'too much money,' even though I make next to nothing. Not sure how I'm going to pay for school.



You need to try to qualify as an independent student. That takes the endorsement of a financial aid person from your school, who will probably need tons of documentation (rent documents and the like). 

http://www.fastweb.com/financial-aid/articles/699-fafsa-and-the-independent-student


----------



## TransportJockey (May 25, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> You need to try to qualify as an independent student. That takes the endorsement of a financial aid person from your school, who will probably need tons of documentation (rent documents and the like).
> 
> http://www.fastweb.com/financial-aid/articles/699-fafsa-and-the-independent-student



I tried asking how to do that at the college I'm registering at, and was told they will not issue those wavers to almost everyone. They said abuse or the like is the only reason they have issued them and that is their standing policy


----------



## mct601 (May 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Just got home from shift... unusually slow night.  From 10-3, not a single piece of radio traffic for all the trucks on shift.



You may have just screwed yourself for your next shift, lol.



jtpaintball70 said:


> I :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing hate FASFA. I haven't lived with or been supported by my parents since I turned 18. But since I'm not 24 yet, they won't give me any money for school because my parents make 'too much money,' even though I make next to nothing. Not sure how I'm going to pay for school.



I don't even try for financial aide. IMO, the idea of people making too much is absolute bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:. My dad pays stupid amounts in taxes, and we see NONE of it. When income taxes come around, he has to pay in (he hasn't received a return in years). We couldn't get FEMA or the Red Cross to assist us after Katrina because we were honest. Yet the people around us got all kinds of assistance... and spent it on beer and luxuries 

Not to mention I have countless friends who get grants and all kinds of free money from the government for school.  They screw off so bad- skipping classes, not doing homework, rarely studying, etc. Most of them drop out, and the damage is done and the money is spent.  I tell them to straighten their asses up.  It makes me sick.

/rant.


----------



## LucidResq (May 25, 2010)

Eydawn said:


> Didn't know you were going on Clear Creek... did you run into Todd and Denise, by chance? They went down there for that as well.
> 
> I just got a new Osprey pack for Valentine's day (yay for a hubby who also does SAR) and *love* it. I tend to keep my climbing harness in with my normal pack because my team uses them to clip into our scree litters... makes getting down a slope a lot safer IMHO.
> 
> ...



I missed Clear Creek - we sent like 5 or 6 from our team though. Seemed interesting - and windy.  

That's interesting that you all clip in. If someone trips and falls don't they kinda tilt the litter and bring it down a bit with them? We were trained to yell "falling" and let go immediately if we felt like we were tripping, so that we didn't pull down the litter.

Yeah I think the helmet thing is generally a good idea. I heard it was pushed by CSRB and implemented on our team 6 mo - a year after I joined. When I started we would often not wear helmets unless working at any angle or around falling rock... that kind of stuff. 

I learned about sun/safety glasses the hard way. I mean, I had already known and always worn them, but one time I accidentally forgot them. We were searching for a body across a steep slope with lots of brush and gnarly stuff (5+ mo. missing after probable suicide). I was looking around, turned my head and blinked and felt something between my eyelashes - a mean old twig. This ranks as one of my most terrifying moments in SAR.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 25, 2010)

mct601 said:


> You may have just screwed yourself for your next shift, lol.



Actually, any call after 9pm is a Priority 2 (emergent) call such as chest pain, shortness of breath etc, as no hospitals do BLS transfers after 9.  So hey, if I have a busy night of priority 2s, that's fine by me, I need the practice as a new medic anyhow.


----------



## LucidResq (May 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing hate FASFA. I haven't lived with or been supported by my parents since I turned 18. But since I'm not 24 yet, they won't give me any money for school because my parents make 'too much money,' even though I make next to nothing. Not sure how I'm going to pay for school.



Tell me about it. I'm in the same boat. 

My suggestion would be to get married to someone really poor and move to another state. 

Married students can claim as independent. You'd have to give your spouses tax information - so make sure you marry someone really poor. 

Colorado is consistently ranked #49 or #50 in the nation for state funding of higher education, and the tuition and fees at public colleges and universities are sky-rocketing as a result. Our only public medical school is about to lose accreditation and collapse because the state only provides 2% of their money and they're threatening to cut that even more.


----------



## Seaglass (May 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I tried asking how to do that at the college I'm registering at, and was told they will not issue those wavers to almost everyone. They said abuse or the like is the only reason they have issued them and that is their standing policy



A lot will say that, and a lot of those will stick to it, but it's worth it to try. I'd still request an appointment with a financial aid counselor one-on-one and come with lots of documentation. 



			
				LucidResq said:
			
		

> I was looking around, turned my head and blinked and felt something between my eyelashes - a mean old twig.



Just walking down the sidewalk one day, I got a wasp caught between my sunglasses and my eye. It seriously freaked me out, and it took me about a year to wear them again. I know, I'm a wimp...


----------



## Shishkabob (May 25, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> Just walking down the sidewalk one day, I got a wasp caught between my sunglasses and my eye. It seriously freaked me out, and it took me about a year to wear them again. I know, I'm a wimp...



Not at all.  I was playing paintball a few years ago and after doing a run through on someone I had a shot land in front of my eye.  I walked off the field and tried to wipe the paint off... it wasn't on the outside of my mask.  I try the inside... not there.

The paint broke on the inside portion of my glasses, literally milimeters from my eyes, meaning it somehow got by the mask seal still as a whole paintball and broke on my glasses.



To this day I refuse to wear any paintball masks from that company.


----------



## Trayos (May 25, 2010)

NSCC buddy of mine was offered a bunch of MRE's over the past week for one reason or another, and while many of the the other cadets passed up on the chance, he managed to get a moderately full carton of em (about 17). They are not as bad as one would have you believe


----------



## Seaglass (May 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> The paint broke on the inside portion of my glasses, literally milimeters from my eyes, meaning it somehow got by the mask seal still as a whole paintball and broke on my glasses.



Proof of quantum tunneling on a visible scale, at last!


----------



## mycrofft (May 25, 2010)

*MRE's good stuff Maynard.*

The dehydrated ones were better. The pork pattie was crunchy, as was the fruit salad. Kids LOVED the fruit salad.


----------



## Trayos (May 25, 2010)

The kicker is that my buddy removed the external packaging for some of em, and mixed em up to make his own meals. But when he gave 1/3 of them to me, he had already disposed of the packaging. While some are easier to identify by then others, its still kind of an adventure ^_^


----------



## mycrofft (May 25, 2010)

*USAF I miss your old avtar. URL please*

I need a new desktop.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 25, 2010)

The individual MRE entrees should say what they are. At least all the ones I have do


----------



## Trayos (May 25, 2010)

No, you see, he decided to physically mix some of the contents together, and double seal them in Ziploc bags (dont ask me why, I think he got the idea from Willy Wonka and the chocolate factory).
They're a little rich, but surprisingly tasty if you match em up right- been snacking on one for a while now.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 25, 2010)

Trayos said:


> They're a little rich, *but surprisingly tasty if you match em up right*- been snacking on one for a while now.


 
No no no.......

but surprisingly tasty if you soak them in Tabasco sauce to mask the taste of the preservatives. My only gripe with MREs is they do not come with enough Tabasco.......^_^

And the military breaks them down all the time. We did that at the academy in TX too, when we would go on multi day training or rescue missions, we would break them all apart, throw out all the cardboard and extra plastic and stuff and you could fit alot more food into the same space. And they seriously pack a ton a energy into those thighs campared to the actual quantity of food. They are the best thing I have ever come across for extended backwoods trips or missions where you have to support yourself.

I do agree with mycrofft, the dehydrated fruit salad was good and the crunchy "pork" chop was WAY better than the modern one.


----------



## Trayos (May 25, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> No no no.......
> 
> but surprisingly tasty if you soak them in Tabasco sauce to mask the taste of the preservatives. My only gripe with MREs is they do not come with enough Tabasco.......^_^
> 
> ...


No Tabasco here unfortunately, I was talking about physically mixing multiple packets up- its like a gooey Everlasting Gobstopper!


----------



## mycrofft (May 25, 2010)

*We tried to make pizza out of them one time.*

Uh, no.........
Yeah, you can live outta your BDU leg pockets, and the long spoons can come in handy. One ground pounder friend used an old inmate trick, heated the spoon plastic and stretched it and twisted and stretched it until he pulled the bowl off the tapered-out handle and had a good little spear tip for gigging frogs.
Or shanking.


----------



## Trayos (May 25, 2010)

*Speaking of hurting people with utensils...*

I know a kid who decide to show us how he could stab an orange with a fairly sturdy plastic straw (by keeping the back end folded up, and going straight down, you can apparently make a neat little corkscrew through it). He forgot to fold the end under his thumb down though, and ended up bleeding all over his lunch (and mine too, which was a little unappetizing). Next time you need to clear and airway, forget about intubating- just use the handy straw and pump it through that


----------



## mycrofft (May 25, 2010)

*Straw trache...beauty, dude!*

THWACK...OW!!!!...Wheeze wheeze wheeze whistle whistle whistle.


----------



## Trayos (May 25, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> THWACK...OW!!!!...Wheeze wheeze wheeze whistle whistle whistle.


Then they can entertain themselves while riding in back, maybe even start a band in the hospital.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (May 25, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> USAF I miss your old avtar.



I, too am having trouble adjusting to the new avatar.


----------



## mycrofft (May 25, 2010)

*Why are there no people in the chat section?*

hmmmmmmmm???????


----------



## Trayos (May 25, 2010)

Because we are taking up all the room?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 25, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Tell me about it. I'm in the same boat.
> 
> My suggestion would be to get married to someone really poor and move to another state.
> 
> ...



Ya know that's about the only decent reason to get married that I've heard in a while. Too bad I can't get most girls to look at me


----------



## Shishkabob (May 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Too bad I can't get most girls to look at me



Hmm..


Must be a common denominator between paintball playing EMS personnel...


----------



## LucidResq (May 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Hmm..
> 
> 
> Must be a common denominator between paintball playing EMS personnel...



AKA dweebs.... 


Hahaha. I'm just playing JT. Not kidding for you though Steve.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 26, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Not kidding for you though *Steve*.


 
Sally................


----------



## Eydawn (May 26, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> I missed Clear Creek - we sent like 5 or 6 from our team though. Seemed interesting - and windy.
> 
> That's interesting that you all clip in. If someone trips and falls don't they kinda tilt the litter and bring it down a bit with them? We were trained to yell "falling" and let go immediately if we felt like we were tripping, so that we didn't pull down the litter.
> 
> ...




Nah, we clip into the litter via some of our hand-tied loops, lots of play. Even if you trip, the 5 other people are supporting it, and it usually doesn't cause an issue. It also allows us to more evenly distribute the weight load. 

Only takes one time to remember the glasses. I got a scrub oak branch right across the bridge of my nose... glasses are good for helping with that! 

--Wendy


----------



## Shishkabob (May 26, 2010)

I'm sad.

24 series finale was on Monday.  Best show EVER, and have watched every episode since its airing in 2001.  


I take solace in the fact a movie is in the works and isn't too far off.






But I swear... first MadTV and now 24... if Fox cancels COPS, I am never going to watch them again.


----------



## Seaglass (May 26, 2010)

I'm sad about Law & Order. End of an era, seriously.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 26, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> I'm sad about Law & Order. End of an era, seriously.


 
WHOA! WHOA! WHOA!!!!! Hold on a sec......it's OVER? I apparently need to stay up on these things. Who is the idiot who is ordained that to happen? What am I going to watch now. COPS and L&O are seriously the only two thing I ever watch on TV. (Other than college football of course. Oh yea, and the NY Yankees games.) But other than that!


----------



## Seaglass (May 26, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> WHOA! WHOA! WHOA!!!!! Hold on a sec......it's OVER? I apparently need to stay up on these things. Who is the idiot who is ordained that to happen? What am I going to watch now. COPS and L&O are seriously the only two thing I ever watch on TV. (Other than college football of course. Oh yea, and the NY Yankees games.) But other than that!



Yep, ended on the 24th. Of course, there are lots of other Law & Orders out there to watch... but they're not the same.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 26, 2010)

I took second place in EMS1's EMS week contest  I'm glad people liked my writing that much


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 26, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I took second place in EMS1's EMS week contest  I'm glad people liked my writing that much



nice man


----------



## exodus (May 26, 2010)

New shift  bid tomorrow... Hopefully I can get on one of the CCT units or an overnight unit...


----------



## dmc2007 (May 26, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> Yep, ended on the 24th. Of course, there are lots of other Law & Orders out there to watch... but they're not the same.



Once Jerry Orbach passed away the show was never the same.  SVU, on the other hand, is still going strong.  I think what they are doing is the right decision.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 26, 2010)

This weather is KILLING ME!!!  It is almost June and it is trying to snow.  Memorial Day Weekend is comnig up and we still don't have our mountian passes open yet.  Forest Service roads are still snowed over and the rivers (which should be ripping good) are not getting enough snow melt...  This weather is making it hard to get out and play.


----------



## LucidResq (May 26, 2010)

Over the next two weeks I have interviews for....

-911 Dispatch
-ICU tech
-Family Planning clinic MA 


Can you say quarter-life crisis? Yeesh.


----------



## firecoins (May 26, 2010)

to the left! to left! Boy! That guys knows some manuevers!


----------



## Seaglass (May 26, 2010)

dmc2007 said:


> Once Jerry Orbach passed away the show was never the same.  SVU, on the other hand, is still going strong.  I think what they are doing is the right decision.



Can't argue that, but it was still better than most of what's on. I never really got into SVU, for no real reason, so no comments there.  



			
				LucidResq said:
			
		

> -911 Dispatch
> -ICU tech
> -Family Planning clinic MA



Good luck!


----------



## foxfire (May 26, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I'm sad.
> 
> 24 series finale was on Monday.  Best show EVER, and have watched every episode since its airing in 2001.
> 
> But I swear... first MadTV and now 24... if Fox cancels COPS, I am never going to watch them again.


They are considering canceling COPS!?!  
My whole family times lunch around that show. I hope they don't cancel it:glare: 



Seaglass said:


> I'm sad about Law & Order. End of an era, seriously.


yeah I agree.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 27, 2010)

8jimi8


There. I did my Morphine. Tween impaled with a hook in the scrotum. Hospital gave 4 of Morphine PTA but still complained of 6/10(duh), so in the rig I gave him another 3.  Knocked pain to 1-2/10. 


Had a bit of a "new medic first time giving narcs to a ped alone" scare for a second, but all turned out fine.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 27, 2010)

Linuss said:


> 8jimi8
> 
> 
> There. I did my Morphine. *Tween impaled with a hook in the scrotum*. Hospital gave 4 of Morphine PTA but still complained of 6/10(duh), so in the rig I gave him another 3. Knocked pain to 1-2/10.
> ...


 

Don't even want to know.......

But good for you! I can't wait until I get me enough money to take medic. Then I can give out drugs too! Since I'm sure that is all you medics doo is think about shooting other people up with strange substances. Right, right?


----------



## Eydawn (May 27, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Over the next two weeks I have interviews for....
> 
> -911 Dispatch
> -ICU tech
> ...



911 Dispatch pays well, but may distract you from what you really want to do. I'm actually really glad something came up and I didn't end up getting the dispatch job I almost got this time last year. For nursing related experience, I'd say go ICU tech all the way... you'll get a lot of good psychosocial exposure as the MA though, too. 

Good luck to you!  

--Wendy


----------



## TransportJockey (May 27, 2010)

Shift from hell yesterday  I'm off driving status for a few days. Just got home so I'm going to bed now


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 27, 2010)

Last night I watched about 10 minutes of Lopez Tonight...  he made the classic "news reporter covering emergency scene" mistake that makes me cringe everytime I hear it.  He refered to a vehicle that displayed and was using a "blue siren".  They do it in the news all the time; "you can see all the emergency vehicles and sirens behind me."  Ahhhh!!!  YOU CAN NOT SEE THE SIREN... YOU CAN SEE THE LIGHTS!!!  AND SIRENS DO NOT HAVE COLORS!!!

Sorry... pet peeve of mine...  :blush:


----------



## Trayos (May 27, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Last night I watched about 10 minutes of Lopez Tonight...  he made the classic "news reporter covering emergency scene" mistake that makes me cringe everytime I hear it.  He refered to a vehicle that displayed and was using a "blue siren".  They do it in the news all the time; "you can see all the emergency vehicles and sirens behind me."  Ahhhh!!!  YOU CAN NOT SEE THE SIREN... YOU CAN SEE THE LIGHTS!!!  AND SIRENS DO NOT HAVE COLORS!!!
> 
> Sorry... pet peeve of mine...  :blush:


I dunno...if you stand right next to one, you might start seeing some weird stuff.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Shift from hell yesterday  I'm off driving status for a few days. Just got home so I'm going to bed now


 
Sorry about that man......Hope things start looking up for ya soon.


----------



## LucidResq (May 27, 2010)

Eydawn said:


> 911 Dispatch pays well, but may distract you from what you really want to do. I'm actually really glad something came up and I didn't end up getting the dispatch job I almost got this time last year. For nursing related experience, I'd say go ICU tech all the way... you'll get a lot of good psychosocial exposure as the MA though, too.
> 
> Good luck to you!
> 
> --Wendy



Thank you! That's just the crux of it though... I've been missing the public safety stuff a lot. I interviewed in the ICU today and the RN manager was excited to hear that I'm planning on getting my BSN down the road and told me that 4 of their nurses were once techs that used the hospital's tuition assistance / scholarships... think it's a good sign that they stuck around after getting their RN. She also told me they have a partnership with a local comm. college and most of the time their techs skip the nursing program wait list, which would be awesome.... even though it would just be an ADN I can always do an RN to BSN program.

 We'll see what happens. I'm just reflecting on it all and seeing what is offered to me.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 27, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Thank you! That's just the crux of it though... I've been missing the public safety stuff a lot. I interviewed in the ICU today and the RN manager was excited to hear that I'm planning on getting my BSN down the road and told me that 4 of their nurses were once techs that used the hospital's tuition assistance / scholarships... think it's a good sign that they stuck around after getting their RN. She also told me they have a partnership with a local comm. college and most of the time their techs skip the nursing program wait list, which would be awesome.... even though it would just be an ADN I can always do an RN to BSN program.
> 
> We'll see what happens. I'm just reflecting on it all and seeing what is offered to me.



I loved picking up tech shifts in the ICU in ABQ. I learned a lot from working with the RNs there. And that skipping the waitlist deal is better than anything my old hospital offered me


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 27, 2010)

Either he's dead or my watch has stopped--Groucho Marx


----------



## foxfire (May 27, 2010)

Linuss said:


> 8jimi8
> 
> 
> Tween impaled with a hook in the scrotum.



How in the world did that happen?:blink:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 27, 2010)

foxfire said:


> How in the world did that happen?:blink:


 
I would not be asking that.......I dont want to know.

Ok, actually I do, but I have to say that.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 27, 2010)

With friends at a creek, swinging from a rope in to said creek.  Rope had a car-towing type hook on the end of it.  Got stuck...


----------



## kermit (May 27, 2010)

My son ,when he was two years old ,got a plastic bead stuck in his nose and I used manual suction and a straw to remove it. Should I use this experience on my EMT resume? Or should I just keep quiet about this one?h34r:


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 27, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Over the next two weeks I have interviews for....
> 
> -911 Dispatch
> -ICU tech
> ...



I take you for the type to end up going for a masters, so don't waste your time with the bsn right now. Take the tech job and get your adn.  You can pick up the bsn on the way to masters and prob have the hosp pay your whole nursing education.  Good luck!!!  I'm excited for you!


----------



## foxfire (May 27, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I would not be asking that.......I dont want to know.
> 
> Ok, actually I do, but I have to say that.


I am confused as to your contradictions. Did ya want to know the story or not? And why do you have to say that?



Linuss said:


> With friends at a creek, swinging from a rope in to said creek.  Rope had a car-towing type hook on the end of it.  Got stuck...


ouch!!!!!!! *shakes head* 
  I would have had a very hard time keeping a straight face on that call. B)


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 28, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Over the next two weeks I have interviews for....
> 
> -911 Dispatch
> -ICU tech
> ...



I take you for the type to end up going for a masters, so don't waste your time with the bsn right now. Take the tech job and get your adn.  You can pick up the bsn on the way to masters and prob have the hosp pay your whole nursing education.  Good luck!!!  I'm excited for you!


----------



## medicRob (May 28, 2010)

One fine day in the middle of the night 
Two dead boys* got up to fight [*or men] 
Back to back they faced each other 
Drew their swords and shot each other 
Part 2a. 
One was blind and the other couldn't see 
So they chose a dummy for a referee. 
A blind man went to see fair play 
A dumb man went to shout "hooray!" 
[or: And two lame men came to carry them away] 
Part 2b. 
A paralysed donkey passing by 
Kicked the blind man in the eye 
Knocked him through a nine inch wall 
Into a dry ditch and drowned them all 
Part 2c. 
."I come before you, to stand behind you,
To tell you something I know nothing about.
Admission is free, so pay at the door;
Pull up a chair and sit on the floor: 

2.Early this morning, late last night,
Two dead men rose up to fight.
Back to back they faced each other,
Drew their swords and shot one 'nother. 

3.A stone-deaf sheriff heard the noise,
And came and killed those two dead boys.
The mute psychotic shrieked in fright,
With words of joy at this ghastly sight. 

4.Now if you doubt this lie is true?
Ask the blind man; he saw it, too."


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 28, 2010)

foxfire said:


> I am confused as to your contradictions. Did ya want to know the story or not? And why do you have to say that?


 
Well, I do want to know, but I am afraid to ask. You have to be a guy to understand. Sometimes just hearing about trauma to that region of the body hurts.

So, as an EMS provider, I want to hear. As a fellow male, I don't.


----------



## foxfire (May 28, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well, I do want to know, but I am afraid to ask. You have to be a guy to understand. Sometimes just hearing about trauma to that region of the body hurts.
> 
> So, as an EMS provider, I want to hear. As a fellow male, I don't.



gotcha. B)


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2010)

I have to start looking for a new job. My now ex-ambulance company fired me this morning.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I have to start looking for a new job. My now ex-ambulance company fired me this morning.


 
The one you just got on with in CO?:unsure:


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> The one you just got on with in CO?:unsure:



Yea  HAd an incident with one of the rigs in a week where they've had 4 accidents. Was terminated as a lesson to the other crews (I'd been there the least amount of time)

EDIT: I do still have an interview with another company scheduled for early June, just called and left a message asking for confirmation of the time and date. I applied at the other one the same time I applied with the one I got hired, so hopefully I can just get a job with them.


----------



## LucidResq (May 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Yea  HAd an incident with one of the rigs in a week where they've had 4 accidents. Was terminated as a lesson to the other crews (I'd been there the least amount of time)
> 
> EDIT: I do still have an interview with another company scheduled for early June, just called and left a message asking for confirmation of the time and date. I applied at the other one the same time I applied with the one I got hired, so hopefully I can just get a job with them.



Jeeze I'm sorry... I think it's so funny that these companies push their response time rules.... for example you must be at the call in 8 minutes or we will take money out of your pay check.... yet God forbid you get in any sort of accident, because then we'll fire you. Even if you're not at fault.

I'm not saying accidents shouldn't be taken seriously and investigated, but when you're telling people they must be safe or else, but on the other hand telling them to hurry up no matter what the circumstance or else.... you put people in a bad position.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Jeeze I'm sorry... I think it's so funny that these companies push their response time rules.... for example you must be at the call in 8 minutes or we will take money out of your pay check.... yet God forbid you get in any sort of accident, because then we'll fire you. Even if you're not at fault.
> 
> I'm not saying accidents shouldn't be taken seriously and investigated, but when you're telling people they must be safe or else, but on the other hand telling them to hurry up no matter what the circumstance or else.... you put people in a bad position.


My old company was one of the ones pushing for short response times for OLFA calls. So they are bad about it. 

I just put out about 6 apps... for ER tech, ICU tech, EMT, SAC air dispatcher, urgent care EMT... Plus I've got an interview with Pridemark in early June that I never cancelled when I got hired with ACA.

Hoping I get something


EDIT: And I hope I didn't apply as an ICU tech where you did  I don't wanna go up against ya


----------



## LucidResq (May 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> My old company was one of the ones pushing for short response times for OLFA calls. So they are bad about it.
> 
> I just put out about 6 apps... for ER tech, ICU tech, EMT, SAC air dispatcher, urgent care EMT... Plus I've got an interview with Pridemark in early June that I never cancelled when I got hired with ACA.
> 
> ...



Hahaha I bet you applied for the same ED tech job... days at a hospital named after a particular nationality?  . I didn't think I would get it anyways, but you never know. I applied last night. 

If you did apply for the same ICU job... nights at a SE-located hospital.... you might be SOL sorry. The nurse manager told me she was done interviewing people and going to make a decision by next week. You'll beat me out for the ED tech job for sure though.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Hahaha I bet you applied for the same ED tech job... days at a hospital named after a particular nationality?  . I didn't think I would get it anyways, but you never know. I applied last night.
> 
> If you did apply for the same ICU job... nights at a SE-located hospital.... you might be SOL sorry. The nurse manager told me she was done interviewing people and going to make a decision by next week. You'll beat me out for the ED tech job for sure though.



It is indeed the hospital you applied at for ED Tech then  You can have the ICU and I'll take the ED, how's that?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> It is indeed the hospital you applied at for ED Tech then  You can have the ICU and I'll take the ED, how's that?


 
Ha. Push for the good deal there jt. I'd say ER over ICU any day.

That is just sad about your company. Did you total the dang rig out or what? Termination just like that is usually reserved for use in either a serious offense or by a serious alfa-hotel for a minor thing. I feel for ya......:sad:


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ha. Push for the good deal there jt. I'd say ER over ICU any day.
> 
> That is just sad about your company. Did you total the dang rig out or what? Termination just like that is usually reserved for use in either a serious offense or by a serious alfa-hotel for a minor thing. I feel for ya......:sad:



I took the lightbar off the top of one of their Type IIs by going under something that was a little too low. It happened to be taller than any other ambulance in the fleet, and I misjudged it. Lightbar is the only damage to it, but they've had 4 accidents in the last week or so. So they made an example out of me and fired me to show they were willing to fire people who screw up


----------



## LucidResq (May 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> It is indeed the hospital you applied at for ED Tech then  You can have the ICU and I'll take the ED, how's that?



Ha! Normally I would be ok with that arrangement but my best friend happens to work days in the same ED. And I love her.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Ha! Normally I would be ok with that arrangement but my best friend happens to work days in the same ED. And I love her.



You changed your pic! Almost didn't know who was replying to me 

As for the friend... From what I saw when I did transports to that hospital.. I definately wanna work in the ED...


----------



## LucidResq (May 28, 2010)

Does that mean you were checking my friend out?!?! Hahahaha....


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Does that mean you were checking my friend out?!?! Hahahaha....



If she was working that day, it's a good possibility


----------



## emt_irl (May 28, 2010)

how much is a dime? just counting my change from last years trip and never figured how much its worth?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I took the lightbar off the top of one of their Type IIs by going under something that was a little too low. It happened to be taller than any other ambulance in the fleet, and I misjudged it. Lightbar is the only damage to it, but they've had 4 accidents in the last week or so. So they made an example out of me and fired me to show they were willing to fire people who screw up


 
A lightbar!?!? Crap! Maybe it is better that you don't have to put up with a service like that any more. I'm so sorry for ya.


----------



## LucidResq (May 28, 2010)

emt_irl said:


> how much is a dime? just counting my change from last years trip and never figured how much its worth?



10 cents.


----------



## emt_irl (May 28, 2010)

ahh thanks for that. im heading over again next sunday for a few weeks im so pissed the exchange rate is so low. but im still getting more dollar for my euro so i cant really complain to much.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 28, 2010)

And Lucid changes her pic for the second time today............


----------



## LucidResq (May 28, 2010)

emt_irl said:


> ahh thanks for that. im heading over again next sunday for a few weeks im so pissed the exchange rate is so low. but im still getting more dollar for my euro so i cant really complain to much.



Where ya going?


----------



## emt_irl (May 28, 2010)

nyc, orlando bit of tampa and then like a day trip to the east coast of florida, cant wait to get out of this crappy little island for a while!


----------



## LucidResq (May 28, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And Lucid changes her pic for the second time today............



I'm bored, what can I say? I like this one. It makes me feel like the Darth Vader of EMS or something. 

Pic is from EMS/rescue standby for a cross country horse race... I was on an ATV.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 28, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> I'm bored, what can I say?


 
Oh my gosh I am so bored too right now. I have had about as much political science as I can handle. Another word of it and I will scream.

That and I have had one call out all shift. It was a cool one, house full of smoke, unconscious man inside. Need more action.:wacko:


----------



## EMT11KDL (May 28, 2010)

*I have no idea..*

what has gotten in to me.. I am working for the local fire department now as a FF/EMT.. how the hell did this happen??? :unsure:

I never thought I would see this day happen... I blame the economy!!!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> I'm bored, what can I say? I like this one. It makes me feel like the Darth Vader of EMS or something.
> 
> Pic is from EMS/rescue standby for a cross country horse race... I was on an ATV.



Sounds like that would be fun


----------



## mct601 (May 28, 2010)

Interview with AMR Tuesdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay I hope I get this one.


And this is odd

Alright, so I got interviewed with Acadian. Took a while, I called back and they said they were "waiting for one more thing to come back". Well I got to talking to my old boss one day and he said he had to call Acadian back for a reference.  Obviously, they were waiting on my references to get back.  The following Monday I got an email saying I had been practically terminated from the process, and good luck with my job search.  The recruiter said I could reapply in 90 days.  I called the old boss and let him know not to worry about it, and informed him of the news.  He said he had already called and they didn't seem too concered about his call.

Well today he called me and asked about how that job situation was going.  I told him that Acadian wasn't an option anymore, thinking he forgot.  He said the same lady who had called about my references before called again today and got a reference.  

What would that mean? Why are they calling a reference AFTER they tell me no? I'm guessing its a mistake.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2010)

I think I just decided where I want to move to after I've been a medic a couple years... Austin/Travis County


----------



## Shishkabob (May 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I think I just decided where I want to move to after I've been a medic a couple years... Austin/Travis County



You're JUST NOW deciding that?

Crap, I've been wanting to get on with them since medic school... I've just been too busy to go to DPS to get my driving record/criminal background record to finish the application process.


----------



## LucidResq (May 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I think I just decided where I want to move to after I've been a medic a couple years... Austin/Travis County



Pros:  badass service

Cons: Texas. Not Colorado.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2010)

Linuss said:


> You're JUST NOW deciding that?
> 
> Crap, I've been wanting to get on with them since medic school... I've just been too busy to go to DPS to get my driving record/criminal background record to finish the application process.



I've been toying with either them or back east. I wish NM had a third service like that... And I've got some time since I'm not a medic yet 



LucidResq said:


> Pros:  badass service
> 
> Cons: Texas. Not Colorado.



If you know a service like that here in CO, I'd be happy to stay forever  But I'll be here a while longer, so I'll have plenty of time to get tired of CO before I move


----------



## LucidResq (May 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> i've been toying with either them or back east. I wish nm had a third service like that... And i've got some time since i'm not a medic yet
> 
> 
> 
> if you know a service like that here in co, i'd be happy to stay forever  but i'll be here a while longer, so i'll have plenty of time to get tired of co before i move



TVEMS 


Why won't this :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: thing let me all-caps an agency title... which is all-caps of course?!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 28, 2010)

I've been toying with the idea of applying to Thompson Valley myself... but alas they want a CO cert before application and I'm not going to pony the dough for a job that isn't guaranteed.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> TVEMS
> 
> 
> Why won't this :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: thing let me all-caps an agency title... which is all-caps of course?!



From what I've heard it takes an act of god to get on with TVEMS


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I've been toying with the idea of applying to Thompson Valley myself... but alas they want a CO cert before application and I'm not going to pony the dough for a job that isn't guaranteed.



Like I told you earlier, the cert itself is free, the FBI BG check is the only thing you have to pay for


----------



## LucidResq (May 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> From what I've heard it takes an act of god to get on with TVEMS



DH is pretty good from what I've heard too... from a couple of medics who've made the switch from privates to DH.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> DH is pretty good from what I've heard too... from a couple of medics who've made the switch from privates to DH.



My NEO class had a former DG medic... he loved it except for only having 12s. He moved over to my company to work 24s. 

And from what I've heard DG is a weird combination of non-profit, private, and city

EDIT: I love how so much of what I know of CO EMS is second hand info.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 28, 2010)

I'd rather work 12 than 24's to be honest.  I much prefer having 3/4 days a week off in a row.


----------



## LucidResq (May 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> My NEO class had a former DG medic... he loved it except for only having 12s. He moved over to my company to work 24s.
> 
> And from what I've heard DG is a weird combination of non-profit, private, and city
> 
> EDIT: I love how so much of what I know of CO EMS is second hand info.





Meh... can't speak too much to it as you have to keep in mind I've never even done traditional EMS. However, in my experiences I have met a wide range of people who have worked a wide range of positions in this state and am native. 

I don't know about calling DH "private" since it is, at it's heart, hospital/municipal-based. From what I've heard they offer better pay and bennies than local privates. It is also impressive that they've managed to run a dual medic system considering their circumstances. I don't think anyone will deny that they are short-staffed, but if I were a medic I would be happy to work for them.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2010)

Heh, my roommate just reminded me that the lease we took over ends at teh end of July... She's kinda hinting that if I wanna move to another state she'd understand. I guess she's realized how frustrated I've been since I moved here (with the exception of the last couple weeks, until Weds)


----------



## LucidResq (May 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh, my roommate just reminded me that the lease we took over ends at teh end of July... She's kinda hinting that if I wanna move to another state she'd understand. I guess she's realized how frustrated I've been since I moved here (with the exception of the last couple weeks, until Weds)



It's a shame you haven't had the chance to enjoy Colorado. Private ambulance company and higher education issues aside, it is honestly an amazing place to live. Granted I'm a stuck-up, proud native, but seriously. I've traveled all over the US and would prefer to live here over anywhere else.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> It's a shame you haven't had the chance to enjoy Colorado. Private ambulance company and higher education issues aside, it is honestly an amazing place to live. Granted I'm a stuck-up, proud native, but seriously. I've traveled all over the US and would prefer to live here over anywhere else.



Other than those issues I love it here. I think this weekend I'm gonna go get away for a few days and go out on some back trails in the truck. I'm just gonna take it day by day right now


----------



## LucidResq (May 29, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Other than those issues I love it here. I think this weekend I'm gonna go get away for a few days and go out on some back trails in the truck. I'm just gonna take it day by day right now



Good! I don't off-road, but aforementioned sexy ED tech best friend does. If you want any pointers or ideas on locations I can connect you guys. She posted here like... once... so I can make her come back on or what not.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 29, 2010)

But...but... Ashley's mine?!  :sad:


----------



## mct601 (May 29, 2010)

I wish I had a damn truck to hit trails with....


----------



## Shishkabob (May 29, 2010)

Medical standby at the horse track again today.... 96* + 1500+ people drinking = interesting day ahead.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 29, 2010)

I'll see ya'll later. Gonna go play. Taking my camera so hopefully I'll come back with some good shots


----------



## TransportJockey (May 29, 2010)

I would have got playing anyway... but I got to the trailhead and it's closed until tomorrow AM


----------



## LucidResq (May 29, 2010)

Ah shucks. Go somewhere else! Take me! I'm bored. Hah.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (May 29, 2010)

pretty sure i just aced my math exam


----------



## TransportJockey (May 29, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Ah shucks. Go somewhere else! Take me! I'm bored. Hah.



Lol, the only trails open right now are for built rigs. My stock truck wouldn't make it


----------



## LucidResq (May 29, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Lol, the only trails open right now are for built rigs. My stock truck wouldn't make it



That's what feet are for.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 29, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> That's what feet are for.


You do bring up a very good point


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 29, 2010)

And this thread has now offically become a private jt and Lucid conversation with occasional input by Linuss, an stupid comment be me here and there (like this) and mct talking about AMR or Acadian  every two or three pages. 

jk


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 30, 2010)

Have you ever woke up in the morning and had the feeling like this was just not gonna be your decade?  <_<


----------



## adamjh3 (May 30, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And this thread has now offically become a private jt and Lucid conversation with occasional input by Linuss, an stupid comment be me here and there (like this) and mct talking about AMR or Acadian  every two or three pages.
> 
> jk



Is it bad that I'm following it like a poorly written - er... A-worse-than-average soap opera?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 30, 2010)

I am a little pissed right now.

About 30 minutes ago my pager goes off.  Mutual Aid Search for a missing 7 y/o autistic boy out near Yosemite.  Okay...  I can be on the road (from home) in 10 minutes.  But then my pager goes off again... and again... and again... and again... 8 pages in less than 60 seconds.  6 of them are in reference to that mutual aid search; each sounding more desperate ("please respond", "anyone available", "rescuers needed", etc...).  I stop and take a closer look... and the pages all ask us to be prepared to deploy @ 0500 on the 30th of May.  WAIT... it is 1300 on the 30th.  WTF?  The last two pages ask for manpower for a body recovery (Arrest while hiking).  So I call our Deputy and he explains that those first 6 pages went out at 0100 today and the few Team Members that responded where on their way back (child found) to the County.  The last two pages were now... I'll be on the road in 10 minutes.  5 minutes latter I get called back: Cancel, Fire was on scene and (despite the fact that they have no jurisdiction and have other areas of resposibility that take priority) they would handle.

Basically, my 2 greatest pet peeves in SAR manifested themselves in a 15 minute period.  1. A dispatch system that has so many holes, and yet the SO will not address the problem.  2.  Fire taking calls when the situation does not warrent it.

Okay... I've vented... but I am still ready to fight...


----------



## medic417 (May 30, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Have you ever woke up in the morning and had the feeling like this was just not gonna be your decade?  <_<


Heck I woke up this decade and realized it was not going to be my century.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 30, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Have you ever woke up in the morning and had the feeling like this was just not gonna be your decade? <_<


 
Yea. Why?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 30, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> About 30 minutes ago my pager goes off.  Mutual Aid Search for a missing 7 y/o autistic boy out near Yosemite.  Okay...  I can be on the road (from home) in 10 minutes.  But then my pager goes off again... and again... and again... and again... 8 pages in less than 60 seconds.  6 of them are in reference to that mutual aid search; each sounding more desperate ("please respond", "anyone available", "rescuers needed", etc...).  I stop and take a closer look... and the pages all ask us to be prepared to deploy @ 0500 on the 30th of May.  WAIT... it is 1300 on the 30th.  WTF?  The last two pages ask for manpower for a body recovery (Arrest while hiking).  So I call our Deputy and he explains that those first 6 pages went out at 0100 today and the few Team Members that responded where on their way back (child found) to the County.



Does anyone know of any articles related to lawsuits or investigations stemming from an emergency service agency's delayed or insufficient response due to dispatch system failures?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 30, 2010)

Grumble, grumble......had to work Saturday, get to work 24 starting at 1800 tonight. It is my own fault of course, I picked up a shift for someone else. But I am still going to complain and there is nothing you can do about it. So my Memorial Day weekend is next weekend I 'spose.-_-


----------



## LucidResq (May 30, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And this thread has now offically become a private jt and Lucid conversation with occasional input by Linuss, an stupid comment be me here and there (like this) and mct talking about AMR or Acadian  every two or three pages.
> 
> jk





adamjh3 said:


> Is it bad that I'm following it like a poorly written - er... A-worse-than-average soap opera?



So basically, what y'all are getting at here, is that I'm awesome and deserve my own show, right? 



Ah yes, don't you love when all the random people wish you a "good long holiday weekend" or ask you what you're doing for Memorial Day... and then you remind them that fire stations, hospitals, ambulances, amusement parks in my case, etc don't close for holidays... and you'll be working thank you very much. And probably having drunk people barf barbecued meat and beer on you.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 30, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Ah yes, don't you love when all the random people wish you a "good long holiday weekend" or ask you what you're doing for Memorial Day... and then you remind them that fire stations, hospitals, ambulances, amusement parks in my case, etc don't close for holidays... and you'll be working thank you very much. And probably having drunk people barf barbecued meat and beer on you.




Yeah.. I'm working tomorrow.

Atleast I get holiday pay for my 12 hour shift.


----------



## LucidResq (May 30, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Yeah.. I'm working tomorrow.
> 
> Atleast I get holiday pay for my 12 hour shift.



Screw. You.


----------



## LucidResq (May 30, 2010)

You know how they make it up to us at the amusement park? They grill hamburgers and give them to employees for free. You're lucky if you get one, especially if you work in First Aid because they always forget about us. 

However, I'd much rather work in First Aid and have the awesome power of being able to go anywhere I want, do almost anything I want to, and tell 99.95% of people in that park what to do if I wanted.

The best is the implementation of First Aid doing "safety checks" this year. Yes, I'm going to actually do the little checklist and make sure the kiddos are doing their jobs right, but how am I supposed to do a thorough safety check without riding the ride?


----------



## JPINFV (May 30, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> You know how they make it up to us at the amusement park? They grill hamburgers and give them to employees for free. You're lucky if you get one, especially if you work in First Aid because they always forget about us.


Oh, at the water park I used to work at they'd just "forget" to charge us half the time.



> However, I'd much rather work in First Aid and have the awesome power of being able to go anywhere I want, do almost anything I want to, and tell 99.95% of people in that park what to do if I wanted.


Personally, my favorite was the entire, "Sit on my butt half the day, getting paid to read a book" and the entire "few places with AC" part of working first aid. 


> The best is the implementation of First Aid doing "safety checks" this year. Yes, I'm going to actually do the little checklist and make sure the kiddos are doing their jobs right, but how am I supposed to do a thorough safety check without riding the ride?



Awesome! Hmm... summer job on for my month and a half off?


----------



## LucidResq (May 30, 2010)

Oh yes, I love it. Having the AC makes the cops flock to our little station. Can be a good or bad thing depending on who's on shift.  

I love working the water park... no AC but I can stick my legs just out of the hut and we're allowed to wear shorts and sandals so my legs get awesomely tan. Best people-watching ever too. One of my favorites was a very "normal" appearing, chunkier, middle-aged white guy with his family... and a giant tattoo across his lower back (tramp stamp!)... "END RACISM" in giant black block letters that were honestly 4-6" tall. Not that I don't support your message buddy... but :blink: definitely got my attention.


----------



## Eydawn (May 31, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> From what I've heard it takes an act of god to get on with TVEMS



That's about the long and short of it. They're a very competitive agency. PVH is also difficult to get on with, but a very good company if you can swing it. 

--Wendy


----------



## TransportJockey (May 31, 2010)

Eydawn said:


> That's about the long and short of it. They're a very competitive agency. PVH is also difficult to get on with, but a very good company if you can swing it.
> 
> --Wendy



It's still kinda weird seeing you posting on this forum too  I do believe you were the one who told me that over on the City


----------



## Shishkabob (May 31, 2010)

Great day outside and everyone is off, but I'm stuck in the ambulance till 3am.


Atleast I'm getting holiday pay.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 31, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Yeah.. I'm working tomorrow.


 
Me too



> Atleast I get holiday pay for my 12 hour shift.


 
You bugger. Quit complaining about working today. I'm making the same as normal.


----------



## Trayos (May 31, 2010)

Went to the local VFD's open house to look around, meet people, etc.
15 or so minutes after I arrive (the days been very light up to this point) all the units save one engine (1 medic, 2 ambulances, a ladder, a rescue, and an engine) get dispatched out to some huge incident.
Just as I leave, they all start coming back- I feel like a black cloud of doom, and I'm not even working there yet!


----------



## TransportJockey (May 31, 2010)

No camping today, but I did get to hike, offroad, and shoot


----------



## medic417 (May 31, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> No camping today, but I did get to hike, offroad, and shoot
> 
> ]



That one photo brings to mind that famous saying.  Just say no to crack.


----------



## Trayos (May 31, 2010)

The car under the rock?


----------



## medic417 (May 31, 2010)

Trayos said:


> The car under the rock?



LOL JT got embarrased and removed the plumbers crack.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 31, 2010)

Nailed my first deer last night. Good thing we have a massive brush gaurd on the front of the amb. Only minor damage to the left wheelwell edge. 

But the worst part is I had just been talking not an hour earlier how I had never hit a deer.....:wacko: Guess I just need to learn to keep my mouth shut and not talk about that kinda stuff unless I carry a peice of 2x4 to knock on when I say that stuff.


----------



## foxfire (May 31, 2010)

Just finished spending the afternoon/evening with friends playing speed volleyball for five hours straight. It was a very agressive game and my team kicked some butt out there.h34rsorry but I just gotta toot our horn there)
I feel sore, but a happy kind of sore.B) I have a feeling that I am going to be dragging myself through cardio class in the morning. -_-


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jun 1, 2010)

Fire standby.....it's gonna be a long night


----------



## mct601 (Jun 1, 2010)

Guys, I have been missing from this thread for a few days now. Why? I decided to swap to Google Chrome from Firefox, and apparently Chrome DOES NOT like this thread at all. I finally got curious as to why the thread wouldn't load, and tested it on Firefox. Wa la ! Now I get to bug you again.


I had my interview with AMR today.  It went great, much more laid back than Acadian.  I felt welcome to smile, and the operations manager and HR lady acted like human beings.  They pretty much sat a group of us down in a room to take an 80 clinical question + 20 questionnaire test. I'm a fast test taker, so I was the first to finish and was done by the time they called to interview me. The operations manager sat me down and chit chatted with me for a bit, and asked me a limited number of pretty good interview questions (when I say limited, I mean <5).  He then brought me and my file to the HR lady where we discussed the job and she answered my questions.  I interviewed for a position contracted to BP. I will be on a port or coastline waiting to respond to oil cleanup injuries.  48 hours on, 48 off. Hope I get it, not much else going on in the area.



oh, and for you gun junkies.  I shot a Kimber Ultra Covert II this weekend.  I've heard many stories on Kimber's customer service (will never own one, overpriced anyways IMO)- but DAMN did that little 1911 shoot nice.  I actually want a 3" 1911 now.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 1, 2010)

mct601 said:


> oh, and for you gun junkies.  I shot a Kimber Ultra Covert II this weekend.  I've heard many stories on Kimber's customer service (will never own one, overpriced anyways IMO)- but DAMN did that little 1911 shoot nice.  I actually want a 3" 1911 now.



Congrats and good luck 

I've never shot a 3" 1911, but if I could find a Kimber 10mm in 3" I would buy it.. or a G29


----------



## MidwestFF (Jun 1, 2010)

Passed all my EMT tests at the state level, just found out a few hours ago. Just waiting on my card in the mail to make it official.


----------



## mct601 (Jun 1, 2010)

That was my first time ever shooting anything but a 5" 1911.  I was doubting its performance due to the barrel length (recoil + accuracy). It shot like a charm, I actually liked the way it felt over my current Springfield.

and after much debate, I believe I have found my snake gun: Taurus Judge


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 1, 2010)

I shot a Ruger the other day. I... I can't even comment on how poorly that thing is designed. They take everything that is right with a gun (1911) and change it. 

Yuck.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 1, 2010)

I found yet another rifle I want. The Keltec RFB. It's rare I find a bullpup I can shoot, since most bullpups hate lefties


----------



## medic417 (Jun 1, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I found yet another rifle I want. The Keltec RFB. It's rare I find a bullpup I can shoot, since most bullpups hate lefties



If God intended lefties to shoot he would have made all guns left handed.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 1, 2010)

medic417 said:


> If God intended lefties to shoot he would have made all guns left handed.



Heh, go away  I can shoot almost any gun out there left handed, but since bullpups eject right into the side of my head, they're a little harder.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 1, 2010)

I actually think being a lefty on some guns benefits me. Like on a 1911, I can easily operate the mag-release and slide lock with my index finger and hop right back on the trigger. I find it's easier than using my thumb on left-handed pistols.

OTOH, I AM a fan of H&K's ambidextrous mag release.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 1, 2010)

I've now gone close to 3 weeks without starting an IV, while 3 weeks ago, I started atleast 2 a day.


I think my partners white cloud mixed with my white cloud is so white, that we'll NEVER get an emergency call.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 2, 2010)

How long should you wait before dating your friend's ex after they break up? 

Is thirty minutes too soon? 

I'm definitely a certain body cavity cleaning device that will remain unnamed.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh, gag.....I am so bored right now. I WANT CALLS!!!!!

I worked all stinking Memorial Day weekend! Saturday, Sunday night, Monday, Monday night. An I got ONE call. And it was a dang IFT at that! What ever happend to three day weekends being busy?


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 2, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh, gag.....I am so bored right now. I WANT CALLS!!!!!
> 
> I worked all stinking Memorial Day weekend! Saturday, Sunday night, Monday, Monday night. An I got ONE call. And it was a dang IFT at that! What ever happend to three day weekends being busy?



People are drinking during the week more?


----------



## exodus (Jun 2, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> How long should you wait before dating your friend's ex after they break up?
> 
> Is thirty minutes too soon?
> 
> I'm definitely a certain body cavity cleaning device that will remain unnamed.



If your friend left her, then it's all good! His loss for leavin!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 2, 2010)

Darnit.  Looks like I'll be moving.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 2, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Darnit.  Looks like I'll be moving.



Where to?

And know any services that are hiring for EMT-Is?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 2, 2010)

Meh, Im open to anywhere with a decent 911 that will hire me. 


Its that damn psych test that has you answer "strongky agree/disagree".  Apparently I dont fit MedStars "environment". 



As far as who hires Is, here in DFW most if not all providers, 911 and transfer, hire them.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 2, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Meh, Im open to anywhere with a decent 911 that will hire me.
> 
> 
> Its that damn psych test that has you answer "strongky agree/disagree".  Apparently I dont fit MedStars "environment".
> ...


I'm trying to decide if it's worth the almost $200 to apply for the TX EMT-I license or renew my NM EMT license at the EMT-I level...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 2, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I worked all stinking Memorial Day weekend! Saturday, Sunday night, Monday, Monday night. An I got ONE call. And it was a dang IFT at that! What ever happend to three day weekends being busy?



How would you have liked to work Event Standby at this one; a Greatful Dead Tribute Concert held just one county over from me this last Memorial Day Weekend:

http://www.mymotherlode.com/news/local/1038910/Over-40-Arrests-At-Furthur-Festival.html



> The Memorial Day Weekend and concert got off to an early start when a group en route to the Furthur concert was arrested for trying to rob a local business owner in Valley Springs. As reported earlier by the Sheriff's Office the subject arrived at the Valley Springs Mini Mart on Thursday in a stolen van and attempted to steal alcohol. When confronted by the business owner a physical altercation took place. When deputies arrived the suspect continued to be combative and resistant in the store. Five others in the stolen vehicle were arrested. Five of the subjects resisted arrest. Pepper spray was used on the two of the suspects. It should be noted 3 of the subjects from this incident were arrested again for public intoxication later in the weekend.
> 
> On late Saturday night and Early Sunday morning Five Calaveras County law enforcement officers were injured ( Four from the Sheriff s Office one from the Police Department). Two deputies are still off work due to their injuries. 14 arrests were made in that same short time late Saturday night and early Sunday morning. Several of those arrested were combative causing injuries to the officers.
> 
> ...



_NOTE: Does not violate copyright rules.  This was a released Sheriff’s Office Report.​_


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 2, 2010)

Holy crap! Talk about a busy weekend for those officers


----------



## mct601 (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, the HR lady from AMR just called me. The phone call wasn't as exciting as I figured it would be lol. She told me to be at orientation at 9am tomorrow. Guess that means I'm employed now? Man... this feels weird...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 2, 2010)

mct601 said:


> AMR just called me.... I'm employed now



...and may God have mercy on your soul...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 2, 2010)

mct601 said:


> Well, the HR lady from AMR just called me. The phone call wasn't as exciting as I figured it would be lol. She told me to be at orientation at 9am tomorrow. Guess that means I'm employed now? Man... this feels weird...



Congrats.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 2, 2010)

Got a second interview for ICU tech.... 

Now seriously considering seeing a career counselor or something, and kind of hoping I only get one offer so the job picks me instead of vice versa. :wacko:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 2, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Got a second interview for ICU tech....
> 
> Now seriously considering seeing a career counselor or something, and kind of hoping I only get one offer so the job picks me instead of vice versa. :wacko:



Congrats to you too


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 2, 2010)

I cannot wait until NREMT actually means a national standard. I might not be able to be registered as an EMT-I in TX because I don't have official documentation that I have been state certified as an Intermediate, so no state can certify that I've been trained in ETI, even though I have a NREMT practical test stating I've passed all the medic stations and a transcript showing a completed didactic and clinical medic program. 

I'm hoping just once things can get simple


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 3, 2010)

Checked my credit card statement this morning, and had a bunch of charges to Redbox dvd rental.  Problem?  Never used Redbox.


I called BofA and they said that a few weeks ago they had a breach and had to cancel and resend a bunch of credit cards to their customers, which I was never notified of.

On top of it, the replacement card was stolen in the mail, and THAT'S what was used to rack up charges on my card.



The major tip off was 2 charges yesterday for $54.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 3, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I cannot wait until NREMT actually means a national standard. I might not be able to be registered as an EMT-I in TX because I don't have official documentation that I have been state certified as an Intermediate, so no state can certify that I've been trained in ETI, even though I have a NREMT practical test stating I've passed all the medic stations and a transcript showing a completed didactic and clinical medic program.
> 
> I'm hoping just once things can get simple





You have your NR card for Intermediate, right?  That's all you need to get initial certification in Texas.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 3, 2010)

Linuss said:


> You have your NR card for Intermediate, right?  That's all you need to get initial certification in Texas.



The whole being trained in adult and pedi ETI is what was throwing me. I just finished up an email exchange with someone at TX DoH and was told that since I have been through medic school and the NREMT medic practicals I should be fine getting licensed as an Intermediate. Now I just need to figure out if I wanna spend the money right now (which I can barely afford, and maybe not) to certify in TX and apply for MedStar and a few others


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 3, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Checked my credit card statement this morning, and had a bunch of charges to Redbox dvd rental.  Problem?  Never used Redbox.
> 
> 
> I called BofA and they said that a few weeks ago they had a breach and had to cancel and resend a bunch of credit cards to their customers, which I was never notified of.
> ...


dude that sucks. They at least gonna pay you back I assume?


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 3, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Checked my credit card statement this morning, and had a bunch of charges to Redbox dvd rental.  Problem?  Never used Redbox.
> 
> 
> I called BofA and they said that a few weeks ago they had a breach and had to cancel and resend a bunch of credit cards to their customers, which I was never notified of.
> ...



Oh, but you're a medic with no family, you can afford it


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, they cancelled the payments for all the Redbox charges, so I should be fine.



Goodluck with MedStar, maybe you're not too crazy for them like I am!  Arlington Fire also takes Is, and so does AMR in DFW.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 3, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Yeah, they cancelled the payments for all the Redbox charges, so I should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Goodluck with MedStar, maybe you're not too crazy for them like I am!  Arlington Fire also takes Is, and so does AMR in DFW.



The only problem with Arlington is they're dual role right? AMR is a possibility


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 3, 2010)

Arlington is just a first response, and AMR does the ambulance service for them.  The ambulances say "Arlington EMS" but have an AMR sticker on the side and are staffed by AMR Medics and EMTs.  They do mainly 24s, but I think they might have some peak trucks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 3, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Arlington is just a first response, and AMR does the ambulance service for them.  The ambulances say "Arlington EMS" but have an AMR sticker on the side and are staffed by AMR Medics and EMTs.  They do mainly 24s, but I think they might have some peak trucks.


That would be something to consider  I'm still trying to justify to myself right now to shell out the money and time to apply for reciprocity


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Lucid, I think I accidently just found your blog from one that's on my blogroll


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 4, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I cannot wait until NREMT actually means a national standard. I might not be able to be registered as an EMT-I in TX because I don't have official documentation that I have been state certified as an Intermediate, so no state can certify that I've been trained in ETI, even though I have a NREMT practical test stating I've passed all the medic stations and a transcript showing a completed didactic and clinical medic program.


 
Amen brother. Right now in WA NR means pretty much zilch. We are trying to adopt it, but it is a pain. So what? TX won't take you based just on the NR? They want you to prove you passed a state class too? Don't you have to pass a state class to get a NR cert? :unsure: Seems simple enough to me. I suppose that if you are way up on the food chain, simple is not an option and all "simple" things must be made complicated before they are put into practice.



> I'm hoping just once things can get simple


 
And I'm hoping hell freezes over.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 4, 2010)

If you are ever really bored, go on Yahoo Answers and look at some of the stupid stuff people ask. I suppose the question would not seem half as dumb if they actually used proper English though.

Yes......I should be studying Poli Sci right now, but if I have to write one more paper on domestic policy, I think I will just scream. So instead I am wasting perfectly good time on Yahoo Answers. Does that conut as not having a life at all?


----------



## mct601 (Jun 4, 2010)

Finished day 1 of orientation with AMR.  It's pretty unorganized, I mean they're rushing to get medics and EMTs out there to work the medical tents with the clean up crews (apparently they're required to have an EMT on site and are not supposed to operate until that happens). but man they are great people.  Very polite, very laid back. Would prefer to be on a truck, but satisfied where I am.  They are treating me much better than any other EMS agency I've dealt with so far.  


So yea, I'm pretty much running a first aid tent watching guys go in and out of the Gulf doing clean up.  There's sites all along coast, AMR is paying for me to get my Alabama license in case I'm (or anyone else in my orientation group) is needed around Mobile, AL.  I can't complain, it's getting my foot in the door to EMS agencies. I'm going to see about them putting me PRN on a truck or trying other agencies close to the school semester starting.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 4, 2010)

Just received and accepted a job offer from Priority One Medical Transport. Not the best looking out there (the hiring supervisor was VERY up front about how slow the San Diego station is, I liked his honesty) But it's experience/hours until I can get on with R/M or get through college, whichever comes first.


----------



## Seaglass (Jun 5, 2010)

Just finished my last shift with the place I hate. Hooray! Now I'm off to otherwise better my life. 



lightsandsirens5 said:


> If you are ever really bored, go on Yahoo Answers and look at some of the stupid stuff people ask. I suppose the question would not seem half as dumb if they actually used proper English though.



I love Yahoo Answers. Come up with the dumbest question you can imagine. Search. Someone will have seriously asked it.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 5, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> Just finished my last shift with the place I hate. Hooray! Now I'm off to otherwise better my life.


 
Congratulations! Feels good, dosen't it? 




> I love Yahoo Answers. Come up with the dumbest question you can imagine. Search. Someone will have seriously asked it.


 
Exactly what I was doing. You can also just randomly browse questions and find some crazy questions. But what I think is the best are some of the answers some perople come up with. I don't know what is going through their idiot mind when they answer, but it isn't much, that is for sure. n i absluty luv te propr use of te english languige it is jus gr8 it is to much 4 me it maks me rofl. PLZ PLZ PLZ!!!! use propr gramer ppl. h34r:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 5, 2010)

Just finished chemically sedating a patient with Valium afrer she bit my partner, then wrestled her to the cot and used cravats to physically restrain her when she tried kicking at us. 

I love this job.    I don't love the novel of a pcr I had to write after the call.


----------



## emt_irl (Jun 5, 2010)

this time tomorow i should be well on the way to nyc on the plane.. but sadly for tonight im doing standby at a boy band concert with 82,000 screaming teenage fans, oh how fun


----------



## Stephanie. (Jun 5, 2010)

mct601 said:


> Finished day 1 of orientation with AMR.  It's pretty unorganized, I mean they're rushing to get medics and EMTs out there to work.



I have heard this about AMR all over. Throw ya to the wolves kinda deal. :-( Hope you have experience!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 5, 2010)

Not quite universal.  I had a week long orientation and then my FTO time.  Just depends I guess.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 5, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Not quite universal.  I had a week long orientation and then my FTO time.  Just depends I guess.



Same; but quantity does not equal quality.  A week long orientation cosisting of 16 hours of EVOC, 16 hours of billing procedures, and 4 hours of grievance procedures and the like does not really prepare one for the horror that is to come...  FTO time equals 60 hours of proof reading trip tickets so you don't get called into the sups office for failing to charge for sheets on a run from 4 months ago that you don't remember.  Somewhere in all that I am sure they taught one or two things that mattered... the rest you learn as you go or you hopefully know already...  In the end you may be *A*lmost *M*edically *R*esposibile...


----------



## mct601 (Jun 5, 2010)

Well as I stated, I won't be working in the system running 911- I'll be manning a first aid tent or truck on the sidelines of the oil spill clean up.


----------



## Seaglass (Jun 5, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Just finished chemically sedating a patient with Valium afrer she bit my partner, then wrestled her to the cot and used cravats to physically restrain her when she tried kicking at us.
> 
> I love this job.    I don't love the novel of a pcr I had to write after the call.



Call me crazy, but I love writing really dry and dense PCRs for really weird calls. It's too ironic.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 5, 2010)

Something you never want to hear the radiologist say when you're being rolled out of X-ray.... "Well that's really weird!" :wacko:


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 5, 2010)

*Going to be in Klackamas County for a couple weeks.*

Don't nobody steal the flatware while I'm gone.


----------



## emt_irl (Jun 7, 2010)

sittin in my hotel in nyc, holy crap the ems is busy here every couple of minutes i seen a ambulance fly past, and there so much bigger and louder then back home!


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 7, 2010)

emt_irl said:


> sittin in my hotel in nyc, holy crap the ems is busy here every couple of minutes i seen a ambulance fly past, and there so much bigger and louder then back home!



Are you in Manhattan?


----------



## emt_irl (Jun 7, 2010)

yeah in manhattan sort of mid town area i think just a few blocks from times square


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 7, 2010)

In the past three shifts I've had to chemically and physically restrain a combative patient, ran on an unresponsive patient, and just got done with an MI call.   And I work IFT.  


We were dispatched l&s to pick up a heart and a doctor for an hour long transport, but we got cancelled just as we pulled to the hospital... heart wasn't viable.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 7, 2010)

Linuss said:


> We were dispatched l&s to pick up a heart and a doctor for an hour long transport, but we got cancelled just as we pulled to the hospital... heart wasn't viable.



That stinks... would've been fun to BS with the doc... assuming they would have been friendly that is. 


So I think I've got that ICU tech job... did my second interview with 3 staff nurses today and it went awesome. We ended the interview nearly rolling on the floor laughing and BSing about those crazy "Shape-Up" shoes. To see said shoes, look at the feet of any local nursing staff. They're all wearing them.


----------



## foxfire (Jun 8, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> We ended the interview nearly rolling on the floor laughing and BSing about those crazy "Shape-Up" shoes. To see said shoes, look at the feet of any local nursing staff. They're all wearing them.



I have yet to understand how a pair of shoes is going to shape a person up. Been seeing those things all over town it seems.  Met one lady that swears by them, I just shake my head and wonder about some people.


----------



## Seaglass (Jun 8, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> So I think I've got that ICU tech job... did my second interview with 3 staff nurses today and it went awesome. We ended the interview nearly rolling on the floor laughing and BSing about those crazy "Shape-Up" shoes. To see said shoes, look at the feet of any local nursing staff. They're all wearing them.



A lot of people seem to swear by them (or earth shoes, or crocs, or other stuff that makes you look really stupid) for plantar fasciitis. When I got diagnosed recently, one of the first things the doc told me was that now I knew why so many hospital staff were wearing funny-looking shoes. Lucky for me, I'm fine using plain old inserts.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, I don't get the shaping-up nonsense.... however, the two nurses wearing them SWORE by them for overall comfort working 12 hrs on your feet. Who knows... 

At least they're not _as_ goofy looking as these ridiculous shoes:


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jun 8, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Yeah, I don't get the shaping-up nonsense.... however, the two nurses wearing them SWORE by them for overall comfort working 12 hrs on your feet. Who knows...
> 
> At least they're not _as_ goofy looking as these ridiculous shoes:



But those are way sexy.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 8, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Yeah, I don't get the shaping-up nonsense.... however, the two nurses wearing them SWORE by them for overall comfort working 12 hrs on your feet. Who knows...
> 
> At least they're not _as_ goofy looking as these ridiculous shoes:



Those shoes are not for shaping up, they are for back pain


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 8, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Those shoes are not for shaping up, they are for back pain



I know, but they look extremely ridiculous. I've seen docs and nurses wearing them and I'm always waiting for them to get angry and spring right out of the ceiling like a superhero.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 8, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> I know, but they look extremely ridiculous. I've seen docs and nurses wearing them and I'm always waiting for them to get angry and spring right out of the ceiling like a superhero.



they are pretty comfy, kinda like walking on a cloud, but i just couldnt spend $200 on them.  I ended up just wearing my station boots with good insoles.  I did eventually purchase a 2nd pair of boots, so that I don't have to wear the same pair 2 days in a row.  Really helps keep the smelling clean.


----------



## foxfire (Jun 8, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> they are pretty comfy, kinda like walking on a cloud, but i just couldnt spend $200 on them.  I ended up just wearing my station boots with good insoles.  I did eventually purchase a 2nd pair of boots, so that I don't have to wear the same pair 2 days in a row.  Really helps keep the smelling clean.



Just imagine deconing those things. eww!
I have heard that the z-coils are really good, but like you choke on spending that much on a pair of shoes.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 8, 2010)

Got the ICU job. I'm gonna take it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 8, 2010)

Woot woot!


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jun 8, 2010)

Congratulations on the job!

Good news ahead:
my parents found a house to rent now that my Dad got a job. Totally exciting. 

I just registered for my first semester of classes. I don't have to take intro to chem (woohoo) so I get to take EMS 110 right away. I am so excited I could do a jig!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 8, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Got the ICU job. I'm gonna take it.



Congrats!


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you all! 

Enjoy your classes Dani!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 8, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> Enjoy your classes Dani!



Congrats on your new job, you are gonna love it... especially the way you retain information.

If you can keep this job until you finish nursing school, i guarantee you've got an off the bench position in that icu!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 8, 2010)

foxfire said:


> Just imagine deconing those things. eww!
> I have heard that the z-coils are really good, but like you choke on spending that much on a pair of shoes.




which is funny because i actually spent about 400 on my two pairs of boots.  The brighter side is that my boots are freaking awesome AND they look cool... lol

We have some handy (carcinogenic) decontamination wipes, sure the coil would suck to clean, but you can actually buy a cover for that spring, which makes it look like you are wearing weirdly platformed shoes lol.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 8, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> Congratulations on the job!
> 
> Good news ahead:
> my parents found a house to rent now that my Dad got a job. Totally exciting.
> ...



Starting a medic program?  Congrats i know the excitement of finally getting that journey started!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 8, 2010)

Sooo...

transporting a patient who's getting 2 units of blood, a pack of platelets, 2L of NS infused, getting calcium gluconate, and of course the NS that is infused in the blood line,  and has an active GI bleed who's BP is tanking right in front of you during your 20minutes L/S transport, and you're the only person in the back.


Kinda scary.



PS... because of the 8ish bags of fluids I had to hang in my vanbulance, I now know why that call is typically a CCT call.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 8, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Sooo...
> 
> transporting a patient who's getting 2 units of blood, a pack of platelets, 2L of NS infused, getting calcium gluconate, and of course the NS that is infused in the blood line,  and has an active GI bleed who's BP is tanking right in front of you during your 20minutes L/S transport, and you're the only person in the back.
> 
> ...




meh,

turn up the dopamine, turn up the levo and don't loose that pressure baby!


I guess what you call scary, i call interesting...


----------



## mct601 (Jun 8, 2010)

So, I think AMR has forgotten me lol or is too busy to issue my schedule.  Called and left a message for them to update me.  Darn oil causing everything to go FUBAR.  

Got a call from AAA Ambulance here in town, after going and talking to the supervisor yesterday.  Said she's going to call tomorrow and let me know the time of my lift and drug test this week . That makes two jobs for me (AMR PT and AAA PRN).  

Congrats to lucid on the ICU tech job


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 8, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> meh,
> 
> turn up the dopamine, turn up the levo and don't loose that pressure baby!
> 
> ...



Except dopamine in hypovolemia with active bleed = no no for me.



Yes, very interesting, and I opted to get off 2 hours later than usual just to run it... but still scary as a brand new medic and it's a call that usually gets CCT.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 8, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Except dopamine in hypovolemia with active bleed = no no for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very interesting, and I opted to get off 2 hours later than usual just to run it... but still scary as a brand new medic and it's a call that usually gets CCT.



I've driven on calls like that and enjoyed it every time, I usually learned from them every time.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 8, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Except dopamine in hypovolemia with active bleed = no no for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very interesting, and I opted to get off 2 hours later than usual just to run it... but still scary as a brand new medic and it's a call that usually gets CCT.



right right... no sangston blakemore tube in there?

In any case tho, especially with esophageal varices, she is gonna bleed and bleed and bleed and bleed and all you can do is keep replacing the fluids.  I've seen pressures as low as 30/15 and survived w/o neuro deficits.  I'm not teasing you, just commenting on how interesting that call sounds


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 8, 2010)

I just found out I have to drive to Azusa for my orientation. AZUSA! That's over 120 miles one way.


----------



## mct601 (Jun 8, 2010)

Good luck with that. At least its orientation. Get a room for the length of it and good to go, if they don't provide dorms. I had to drive 105 miles for my interview with Acadian only to get denied, and orientation would have been 161 miles. One way.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 8, 2010)

mct601 said:


> Good luck with that. At least its orientation. Get a room for the length of it and good to go, if they don't provide dorms. I had to drive 105 miles for my interview with Acadian only to get denied, and orientation would have been 161 miles. One way.



If I get an interview with Acadian, I'll have to fly... or drive for something like 16 hours.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 8, 2010)

So I just realized that I've been wearing traffic cone orange athletic shorts almost everyday for weeks. I mean, I knew I was doing it, but I just realized that some people may now consider me "the weird girl who always wears orange shorts."


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 8, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> So I just realized that I've been wearing traffic cone orange athletic shorts almost everyday for weeks. I mean, I knew I was doing it, but I just realized that some people may now consider me "the weird girl who always wears orange shorts."



The only part of that perception you MIGHT be able to fix is the "always wears orange shorts" part


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 8, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> I guess what you call scary, i call interesting...


 
And what you call interesting I as and Intermediate call "run the other way." 

I suppose a basic would call it sit down and cry?


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 8, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And what you call interesting I as and Intermediate call "run the other way."
> 
> I suppose a basic would call it sit down and cry?



Basically, yeah.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 8, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> I just found out I have to drive to Azusa for my orientation. AZUSA! That's over 120 miles one way.



Hehe... that's not too far from where I'm at. Just down the 210...


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 8, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> The only part of that perception you MIGHT be able to fix is the "always wears orange shorts" part



The question, though is, is it really worth fixing the other part? Variety is the spice of life...


----------



## mct601 (Jun 8, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> If I get an interview with Acadian, I'll have to fly... or drive for something like 16 hours.



lol that is true.  Great company, too bad I apparently botched the interview.  


Good thing for you is if they hire you, they provide dorms for the week of orientation.  So the expense of a hotel won't be an issue.  If you do land the interview and have any further questions, you know to feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## foxfire (Jun 8, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> which is funny because i actually spent about 400 on my two pairs of boots.  The brighter side is that my boots are freaking awesome AND they look cool... lol
> 
> We have some handy (carcinogenic) decontamination wipes, sure the coil would suck to clean, but you can actually buy a cover for that spring, which makes it look like you are wearing weirdly platformed shoes lol.



If you buy the right kind of cover you can maybe get a tune out of it with each step.  kinda the bag pipe affect. h34r:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 9, 2010)

Ran on an MI call yesterday at a clinic, doctor on scene.  The doc gave the patient nitro prior to me getting there but didn't give ASA.  When asked why, got the reply "waiting for you to get here"



Ummm...?


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 9, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> The question, though is, is it really worth fixing the other part? Variety is the spice of life...



Thanks, but I don't really plan on fixing the orange shorts part either. 

As a matter of fact as I posted that, I was looking on the company's website trying to find other various style of shorts, skirts, pants and capris to order in blaze orange.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 9, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Thanks, but I don't really plan on fixing the orange shorts part either.
> 
> As a matter of fact as I posted that, I was looking on the company's website trying to find other various style of shorts, skirts, pants and capris to order in blaze orange.


 
What about the DOT yellow vest color?


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 9, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> What about the DOT yellow vest color?



That's pretty good too, but safety orange is by far my favorite color, and they don't carry safety yellow anyways.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 9, 2010)

Yay going to go turn in all the paperwork and money for a passport tomorrow morning


----------



## Trayos (Jun 9, 2010)

After checking and rechecking and having others check and recheck, turning in application for volunteer EMS tomorrow


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 9, 2010)

Trayos said:


> After checking and rechecking and having others check and recheck, turning in application for volunteer EMS tomorrow



Time to take a deep breath, kid. It's all gonna work out.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 9, 2010)

I miss random parties in the chat. 

Anyone? Anyone? I know you're all out there.


----------



## emt_irl (Jun 9, 2010)

im not much of a party dude tonight, im jetlagged flew from la gaurida to orlando today for part 2 of my vacation.

I LOVE ALL YOU MCAN EAT BUFFETS lol
sorry for shouting but im going to gain sooo much weight over here haha

randomly off topic, i play airsoft back home, any airsoft shops or military surplus shops in the orlando area?


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn it... I just realized that the video card laptop I bought about a year and a half ago doesn't support shader model 3.0, and as such I can't play Tropico 3... FML.


On the bright side, I found this out before I opened it up, so at least I can still return it...


----------



## Sasha (Jun 9, 2010)

emt_irl said:


> im not much of a party dude tonight, im jetlagged flew from la gaurida to orlando today for part 2 of my vacation.
> 
> I LOVE ALL YOU MCAN EAT BUFFETS lol
> sorry for shouting but im going to gain sooo much weight over here haha
> ...



Yeah we are full of all you can eat buffets, you can find them for anything, chinese, lobster, jamaican, seafood, steak...


----------



## ihalterman (Jun 9, 2010)

NREMT tomorrow, vomiting tonight. Any corolation?


----------



## Seaglass (Jun 10, 2010)

ihalterman said:


> NREMT tomorrow, vomiting tonight. Any corolation?



It's a good sign. If you pass, there will be many more to come.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 10, 2010)

Emergency lung transport.


----------



## mct601 (Jun 10, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> That's pretty good too, but safety orange is by far my favorite color, and they don't carry safety yellow anyways.



I'm partial to burnt orange myself. Like UT orange. Love it.



emt_irl said:


> im not much of a party dude tonight, im jetlagged flew from la gaurida to orlando today for part 2 of my vacation.
> 
> I LOVE ALL YOU MCAN EAT BUFFETS lol
> sorry for shouting but im going to gain sooo much weight over here haha
> ...



You don't have buffets back home? I have no interest in traveling to Europe anymore lol,

There should be a few hobby shops around Orlando. When I played tournament circuit paintball, the "world cup" was held in Orlando, so that kind of thing is fairly popular down there it seems. Find some hobby shops on google or in the phone book and call them up and see if they stock airsoft.


----------



## Seaglass (Jun 10, 2010)

1 month before the PAT. 

Panic in the weightroom!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 10, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Emergency lung transport.


 
As in pt who needs lung help or lung with no pt around it?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 10, 2010)

all my paperwork submitted for my passport and had them expedite it. Should get it within 2 weeks.


----------



## piranah (Jun 10, 2010)

got a date with a super hot lifeguard...hooah


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 10, 2010)

piranah said:


> got a date with a super hot lifeguard...hooah



Good luck. Hope she doesn't turn out to be a lesbian #don'taskmehowIknow


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 10, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> As in pt who needs lung help or lung with no pt around it?



Lung with no patient around it.... made taking vitals kind of awkward 



Drove 25 miles L/S with a doc in the back.  First time I've driven code ever (I've ridden code countless times... but as a medic I generally have to be in the back with a patient if we're going code... who woulda thunk?)


----------



## emt_irl (Jun 10, 2010)

mct601 said:


> You don't have buffets back home? I have no interest in traveling to Europe anymore lol,
> 
> There should be a few hobby shops around Orlando. When I played tournament circuit paintball, the "world cup" was held in Orlando, so that kind of thing is fairly popular down there it seems. Find some hobby shops on google or in the phone book and call them up and see if they stock airsoft.



they are very few and far between and usually usher you out after 2 plates lol

over here i can let the fat man inside me jump out hahah (im only like 11 stone though) ive never ate steak, chicken and chinese all within half an hour before, its cool!!!

found a bass pro outdoor world they seem to stock airsoft/paint ball stuff.

im heading out to stuff my face again and gain another few kgs lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 10, 2010)

"The first and last words out of your filthy hole will be sir!" I love this movie


----------



## Stephanie. (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm on shift.. and hungry.. and it sucks.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 10, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> I'm on shift.. and hungry.. and it sucks.



You have Rosa's Tortilla factory down there in Texas, right? Hit the drive-through h34r:

That place is so good I make the 100 mile round trip once a month, haha


----------



## Stephanie. (Jun 10, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> You have Rosa's Tortilla factory down there in Texas, right? Hit the drive-through h34r:
> 
> That place is so good I make the 100 mile round trip once a month, haha



Where's that at?? Am I missing out?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 10, 2010)

I actually have a night off, so I'm sitting on the couch eating leftovers of chicken fingers. My parents love when I come raid their fridge.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 11, 2010)

Going up n' out to the sticks tomorrow for the first of two big annual SAR Basic Trainings. It's like Christmas Eve for me. I especially love playing victim and confusing/scaring the probies. The best was the year I had an orange fuzzy hat that had motion-activated music. It was all quiet but once they started moving me in to the litter crazy kid's hip hop started blasting from my head.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 11, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Going up n' out to the sticks tomorrow for the first of two big annual SAR Basic Trainings. It's like Christmas Eve for me. I especially love playing victim and confusing/scaring the probies. The best was the year I had an orange fuzzy hat that had motion-activated music. It was all quiet but once they started moving me in to the litter crazy kid's hip hop started blasting from my head.



I am envious.  :glare:  I want to come.  We had a monthly training session tonight and only 5 Team Members people showed... including me.  Made it hard to do what I wanted to do for training.  Funny... when we had Helo Training last month everyone wanted to show... not so much when the topic is patient packaging and evacuations.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 11, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Going up n' out to the sticks tomorrow for the first of two big annual SAR Basic Trainings. It's like Christmas Eve for me. I especially love playing victim and confusing/scaring the probies. The best was the year I had an orange fuzzy hat that had motion-activated music. It was all quiet but once they started moving me in to the litter crazy kid's hip hop started blasting from my head.



I'm jealous. I eventually wanna get into SAR...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 11, 2010)

Dang it. Lost a calf today that wasn't 14 hours old. I am not used to fighting for and loosing life I guess. It is real different when you are have a pt checking out and you can speed up and dump them for definative care. With your animals, you are definative care. (With the DVMs initial assistance and continued "on line" input of course.) 

I know it is an animal, but it still make ya feel bad.


----------



## Seaglass (Jun 11, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I know it is an animal, but it still make ya feel bad.



I actually feel worse about animals sometimes. It's so hard to tell how much they understand, and the ones that know you trust you so much. And yeah, unless you've got a vet right there, it's all in your hands.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that L&S. That's rough. 

Seaglass - I agree. I do not handle animal suffering/death very well at all. I could not be a Vet.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 11, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Where's that at?? Am I missing out?



You are missing out, but nothing you can do about it.

Besides you can get equivalent of Rosa's at any one of those little taco shops in Cleburne.


I did my EMT-B ride time out there and we ate at 2 places that I remember to be on par with Rosa's.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Actually, the best taco shop I've ever eaten at is this place called Rolando's Just off of the 8 at Rosecrans. Get the "2 in 1" burrito, not on the menu, but it's amazing. It's a California burrito with 2 rolled tacos rolled up inside of it.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 11, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> I actually feel worse about animals sometimes. It's so hard to tell how much they understand, and the ones that know you trust you so much. And yeah, unless you've got a vet right there, it's all in your hands.


 
Exactly. They just look at you and you can tell they are asking for help, but you can't do anything except try to make them comfotable. I just don't know why it is so hard.

And I have got such a soft spot for animals too........


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 13, 2010)

1 hour of sleep due to pounding hail, torrential rain, and endless lightning making me worry the tent would collapse..

Over 10 continuous hours out in the field with no break, again in constant cold rain. 

15+ miles hiking over rough terrain and carrying out litters on same terrain with incompetent newbs that don't pull their own weight. 

Not a happy camper today!!! Very glad to be in my nice dry, warm home... sitting down. I still secretly loved it though, deep down.


----------



## piranah (Jun 13, 2010)

had an amazing date last night...with an amazing girl..psyched


----------



## foxfire (Jun 13, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Dang it. Lost a calf today that wasn't 14 hours old. I am not used to fighting for and loosing life I guess. It is real different when you are have a pt checking out and you can speed up and dump them for definative care. With your animals, you are definative care. (With the DVMs initial assistance and continued "on line" input of course.)
> 
> I know it is an animal, but it still make ya feel bad.



sorry to hear about that. Hows the one you had to pull?


----------



## Stephanie. (Jun 13, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> You are missing out, but nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Besides you can get equivalent of Rosa's at any one of those little taco shops in Cleburne.
> 
> ...



New one, called Montes, definitely one of my stops through town.


----------



## mct601 (Jun 13, 2010)

emt_irl said:


> they are very few and far between and usually usher you out after 2 plates lol
> 
> over here i can let the fat man inside me jump out hahah (im only like 11 stone though) ive never ate steak, chicken and chinese all within half an hour before, its cool!!!
> 
> ...



Bass Pro carries everything outdoor and redneck lol.  

2 plates? Man... I eat ~6 when I go to buffets, depending on how filling the food is.  I wonder how I've managed to maintain a mere 154lbs my entire life h34r:

Glad you're enjoying it though.  



LucidResq said:


> 1 hour of sleep due to pounding hail, torrential rain, and endless lightning making me worry the tent would collapse..
> 
> Over 10 continuous hours out in the field with no break, again in constant cold rain.
> 
> ...



Honestly, besides the part of the newbs not pulling their slack, that does sound kinda fun in a sick way.


----------



## Stephanie. (Jun 13, 2010)

An Army Sergeant just called a local volunteer fire department and asked if they had an emergency number to American Red Cross. He said that the air conditioner in their barracks went out and their 'offices' won't answer the phone on the weekends, and he has 65 military personnel with no place to sleep tonight. My firefighter asked me, and I gave him the number.
Their barracks are located in Grand Prairie (between Dallas and Fort Worth, a good hour away from us.)

Caused some confusion as to why they would call us. 

Weird.


Then again, there isn't any air conditioning in the desert of Iraq.h34r:


----------



## emt_irl (Jun 13, 2010)

mct601 said:


> Bass Pro carries everything outdoor and redneck lol.
> 
> 2 plates? Man... I eat ~6 when I go to buffets, depending on how filling the food is.  I wonder how I've managed to maintain a mere 154lbs my entire life h34r:
> 
> ...



6 plate fulls? your sir are my hero haha id explode!

went into bass pro and spent hours there its such a cool shop, picked up a few bits for my airsoft gun lets hope delta or customs dont take them as a present


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 13, 2010)

emt_irl said:


> 6 plate fulls? your sir are my hero haha id explode!
> 
> went into bass pro and spent hours there its such a cool shop, picked up a few bits for my airsoft gun lets hope delta or customs dont take them as a present



Any way you can mail them home to yourself? I did that when I visited NZ and Australia on a P2P trip 8 years ago or so for stuff that wouldn't fit in my luggage


----------



## emt_irl (Jun 13, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Any way you can mail them home to yourself? I did that when I visited NZ and Australia on a P2P trip 8 years ago or so for stuff that wouldn't fit in my luggage



i suppose i could but the risk of dammage and cost i think id rather try bring them home myself. as they couldnt even be classed as fire arms accessories its just a laser a dot sight(not a scope) and a bottle of plastic 6mm bb's


----------



## mct601 (Jun 14, 2010)

emt_irl said:


> 6 plate fulls? your sir are my hero haha id explode!
> 
> went into bass pro and spent hours there its such a cool shop, picked up a few bits for my airsoft gun lets hope delta or customs dont take them as a present





emt_irl said:


> i suppose i could but the risk of dammage and cost i think id rather try bring them home myself. as they couldnt even be classed as fire arms accessories its just a laser a dot sight(not a scope) and a bottle of plastic 6mm bb's



It's just an optic and BBs? Shouldn't be a problem then. The only trouble I've heard about airsoft going anywhere were the guns themselves... even with the blaze orange tip, customs can get ahold of them.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 14, 2010)

Nurse: "I think he might be dka"
ME:"What's his glucose?"
nurse:"175"


----------



## exodus (Jun 14, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> Actually, the best taco shop I've ever eaten at is this place called Rolando's Just off of the 8 at Rosecrans. Get the "2 in 1" burrito, not on the menu, but it's amazing. It's a California burrito with 2 rolled tacos rolled up inside of it.



The one by CMH?


----------



## emt_irl (Jun 15, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Nurse: "I think he might be dka"
> ME:"What's his glucose?"
> nurse:"175"


whats that in mmol/l ive seen someone borderline dka and it aint a nice sight, it was a hello als...... moment


mct601 said:


> It's just an optic and BBs? Shouldn't be a problem then. The only trouble I've heard about airsoft going anywhere were the guns themselves... even with the blaze orange tip, customs can get ahold of them.



yeah thats all. hopefully i will be ok!


----------



## firetender (Jun 15, 2010)

In just a few days my book will be available! I'll let you know all the details. It's kinda weird having had literally years of delays to now have something tangible to put out there. I lived the stories and wrote about them for all of us, so I'm really looking forward to hearing of YOUR reactions to the work!


----------



## ollie (Jun 15, 2010)

i passed my finals yay  
Firetender Where can i get a copy


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 15, 2010)

Interview at Pridemark Paramedics on Monday! At least one thing today went right.


----------



## ihalterman (Jun 15, 2010)

SCUBA

Pittbulls

Panda Bears

Twinkies


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 16, 2010)

ihalterman said:


> SCUBA
> 
> Pittbulls
> 
> ...


 
And other than the fact that all these things have the letter "s" in them, they are related how?


----------



## ihalterman (Jun 16, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And other than the fact that all these things have the letter "s" in them, they are related how?



I was cleaning my SCUBA gear, while watching a show on animal planet about pittbulls.  My youngest son is doing a report and asking me questions about Panda bears.  All while I was eating a pack of Twinkies. h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 16, 2010)

Dr. Who Marathon on BBC America... Yea... I'm not leaving the couch today.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 16, 2010)

ihalterman said:


> I was cleaning my SCUBA gear, while watching a show on animal planet about pittbulls. My youngest son is doing a report and asking me questions about Panda bears. All while I was eating a pack of Twinkies. h34r:


 
OK, cool.


----------



## Stephanie. (Jun 16, 2010)

You're so cool, ice cubes are jealous.


----------



## ihalterman (Jun 16, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> You're so cool, ice cubes are jealous.



Finaly, someone noticed.  Can I get out of the freezer now?


----------



## mct601 (Jun 16, 2010)

Ugh, second day of a massive headache and a feeling of general weakness and aches from head to toe. Hope this ends soon, BP is wanting me at a safety meeting soon :/


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 16, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Dr. Who Marathon on BBC America... Yea... I'm not leaving the couch today.


I wish I got BBC america. OH well, I'll settle for watching all the ones I've got downloaded


----------



## Stephanie. (Jun 16, 2010)

Tonight's dispatch weather report: Hot with NO rain. :unsure:


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 17, 2010)

*anisocoria*

caught some pupillary changes in a patient the other night.  stat stroke alert FTB having a new infarct.

I saved someon's brain, pretty cool.


----------



## EMSLaw (Jun 17, 2010)

mct601 said:


> Ugh, second day of a massive headache and a feeling of general weakness and aches from head to toe. Hope this ends soon, BP is wanting me at a safety meeting soon :/



I suggest you call an ambulance.  But wait until 3:30 a.m.

"What's wrong?"
"I'm weak and hurt all over."
"How long has this been going on?"
"Two days."
*looks at watch* "...You can walk to my stretcher, right?"


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 17, 2010)

Why do all my unconscious / unresponsive / lethargic patients wake up fully the moment we pull in to the ambulance bay, and make me look like a liar?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 17, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Why do all my unconscious / unresponsive / lethargic patients wake up fully the moment we pull in to the ambulance bay, and make me look like a liar?


 
Mine too, I had an IO in one of them too. She was way out, or so I thought. Until the ER staff tried to cut her dress off. Then she came around enough to fight them off. I suppose it could be because we had finally brought her b/p up, but the doc gave me a really nice look......:wacko:

Another time I brought in a pt with an OPA and who I was bagging. As soon as we unloaded the gurney, he pushed the bag away and pulled out the OPA. Same doc gave me same look.


----------



## medicRob (Jun 17, 2010)

I felt like Chuck Norris at a recent event. I was dispatched to "Unresponsive pt, was responding 20 minutes ago"...     I walked this "Unresponsive" patient back to the tent. Oh the wonders of dispatch. Since we were on non FCC private channels at an event, I proceeded to tell them that I was Chuck Norris and that I can in fact shock Asystole. I hate dispatch information sometimes.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 18, 2010)

#%*$&! I just got in a wreck and proably totalled my truck out. Stupid
deer. They should be erriadicated! So now I am flat broke, with no vehicle. Beautiful, eh? 

It was so strange. People always say it happens in slo-mo and they are right. I spun four or five 360s on the wet pavement before I rolled. Thank God I was wearing a seatbelt or I might not be posting this. The worst thing about it (besides it happening in general) is that I was in my own district when it happened and I know the dispatcher who took my call. I know all the fire guys who came, the amb crew and the deputy. Ugh!!!  

So, I have no idea how the money thing will work out, but I am glad I am around to even worry about it. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## Trayos (Jun 18, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> #%*$&! I just got in a wreck and proably totalled my truck out. Stupid
> deer. They should be erriadicated! So now I am flat broke, with no vehicle. Beautiful, eh?
> 
> It was so strange. People always say it happens in slo-mo and they are right. I spun four or five 360s on the wet pavement before I rolled. Thank God I was wearing a seatbelt or I might not be posting this. The worst thing about it (besides it happening in general) is that I was in my own district when it happened and I know the dispatcher who took my call. I know all the fire guys who came, the amb crew and the deputy. Ugh!!!
> ...


What happened? Sorry to hear about your truck, hope everything works out okay.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> #%*$&! I just got in a wreck and proably totalled my truck out. Stupid
> deer. They should be erriadicated! So now I am flat broke, with no vehicle. Beautiful, eh?
> 
> It was so strange. People always say it happens in slo-mo and they are right. I spun four or five 360s on the wet pavement before I rolled. Thank God I was wearing a seatbelt or I might not be posting this. The worst thing about it (besides it happening in general) is that I was in my own district when it happened and I know the dispatcher who took my call. I know all the fire guys who came, the amb crew and the deputy. Ugh!!!
> ...



What kind of insurance did you have? If you had comprehensive that's supposed to cover animal accidents as well as stuff like theft.

Sorry to hear about this though man. Being broke with no vehicle is no fun.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 18, 2010)

Yea, sounds like they are going to cover it. I just think they are probably going to total it out. It is a great truck, so I don't know if I should buy it back and do some body work or what. There is no mecanical damage at all. The whole right side it busted up though. I'm amazed that the roof and both a-posts are good. The bed kinda bit the b-posts, but the shop said the roof looks good.

It spent almost an hour pretty much upside down, so I'm not sure what all the engine will need yet. It just seems a shame to junk a rig for some simple body damage. Granted, alot of body damage, but really, it can be fixed. 

I am at a total loss for what to do now.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2010)

Have the shop check the frame too. If the impact knocked it off straight it's not gonna be a good DD again


----------



## Trayos (Jun 18, 2010)

Do you have any other ways to get to work, or will transportation be an issue now?


----------



## busmonkey (Jun 18, 2010)

So... I went to play squash today, before going to work and I went to return a shot and smoked my patella with the butt of my racket. Holy hell it hurt like :censored::censored::censored::censored:!!!!!! 

Now, I am sitting in the ambulance bay with my leg in a bucket of ice, thanking god that they installed the wifi in the station and hoping that I don't get any geriatric calls tonight.  


what is everyone else up to?

Edit: Put to many censors in - sorry


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 19, 2010)

Doing ALS standby at a rave tomorrow...probably should brush up on my od protocols...


----------



## emt_irl (Jun 19, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Doing ALS standby at a rave tomorrow...probably should brush up on my od protocols...



haha have fun try not to wear any bright colours even though high viz jackets are hard to avoid, they turn like bee's around honey to them!

on another note was in universial studios today in orlando. a 9 hour wait to get into harry potter world hahaha what nut job would wait that long, thank god i went into it last week before the grand opening


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 19, 2010)

So someone kicked in part of our door last night. For once I am grateful for our insomnia. We heard it happen as we were coming up the stairs from the basement and the dogs started barking and the boy took off to get the gun, so I think that whoever did it heard us and split. 

Looks like we'll be spending some time at the range soon and my next paycheck is going to beefing up our security 'round here.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 19, 2010)

national manufacturer shortage of naloxone.  According to an intra-network email i received today.


----------



## ah2388 (Jun 19, 2010)

awesome


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 19, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> national manufacturer shortage of naloxone.  According to an intra-network email i received today.



$ 5 says I'll be using some tonight ha ha


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 19, 2010)

Had a patient last night... A-fib with new onset RVR feeling palpitations.  


Try as I might, I couldn't convince him to go to the ER to get checked out.  He said "I'll call my sister to take me" and I gave him a copy of the 12-lead to show the doc, but I highly doubt he's going, and probably threw the strip out first chance he got.


----------



## mct601 (Jun 19, 2010)

Did my first oil stand by yesterday. If any of you work or can work for AMR and are interested in it, I suggest talking to your local office and seeing if they can get you down here. They flew in guys from CA, Ark, and all over the place to fill spots they need. This includes basics and paramedics. They are working the out of state guys 15 days, one day off, 15 days, one day off, and another 15. 12 hour shifts, typically. Thats what I heard typically, and it was from a pretty reliable source.

So I FINALLY got cleared to work oil standby on Thursday. I attended a BP safety meeting and got a BP ID and some yellow card. That night I get a call at 8:30 requesting me to be in the office clocking in just before 3am (office is an hour away) to drive to Mobile, AL (hour from office) to work. At that night time, I was an hour from my house in Hattiesburg, MS.  I took the job and went home. Rolled and flipped in my bed, and finally got to sleep around 11something. Got to the office, clocked in got directions to AMR-Mobile, and drove over there. When I got there I got handed keys to an ambulance and paired with a medic and told to go to Gulf Shores/Fort Morgan (ANOTHER hour). All in all, it was a very slow and easy day. Sat in the truck on the clean up site all day. The drive home was VERY long (hour and a half from Gulf Shores to Mobile, hour from Mobile to Gulfport, hour from Gulfport to my home). But I sure did get some hours


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 19, 2010)

mct601 said:


> ...I attended a _*BP safety *_meeting...



Odd term... does such a thing exist?  Have fun with this gig, but be careful; we all know how "safe" BP is...


----------



## mct601 (Jun 20, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Odd term... does such a thing exist?  Have fun with this gig, but be careful; we all know how "safe" BP is...



Oh, the irony, right? I wanted to stand up and say "I won't get dehydrated if you don't blow up another rig!"

but actually, don't let the media smear them. This whole assault on energy companies (BP in particular) has been utterly ridiculous. Having family in the oil industry my entire life (dad in particular) I can say those companies operate with high safety measures. Stuff happens, and honestly this was a worst case scenario on a deep water rig. They were probably operating outside of the lines, but its not just that which caused this mess. I'm also not defending them, as this situation is destroying my region, but just stating the media is trying to control things as always.


----------



## foxfire (Jun 20, 2010)

kinda sad day. Just found out that a friend broke her back while decending from a rock climbing wall the other day. Thankfully she did not lose sensation but is in a world of pain. She is a medic and will not be able to go back to work for a long time, if ever. 
Asking if ya'll could keep her in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 20, 2010)

foxfire said:


> kinda sad day. Just found out that a friend broke her back while decending from a rock climbing wall the other day. Thankfully she did not lose sensation but is in a world of pain. She is a medic and will not be able to go back to work for a long time, if ever.
> Asking if ya'll could keep her in your thoughts and prayers.



oh man that is terrible.

belayer drop her?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 20, 2010)

Jhu


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 20, 2010)

my partner that is on tonight with me is looking for lights to put on his car (Reds).  He is on youtube searching to see what lights look "COOL" and than going on google to find where he can buy them! 

O and he is only a first responder, so he is my driver.  

Best of all the website he is on is called whacker lol


----------



## mct601 (Jun 20, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> my partner that is on tonight with me is looking for lights to put on his car (Reds).  He is on youtube searching to see what lights look "COOL" and than going on google to find where he can buy them!
> 
> O and he is only a first responder, so he is my driver.
> 
> Best of all the website he is on is called whacker lol



Oh goodness. 

The only thing I could see using lights for, are the suction-cup kind during calls where my POV will be on side of a road (its all rural out here, strobes will catch the attention of a speeding country road driver pver hazards). otherwise its pointless. but its obvious of the application he wants them for... he wants what looks COOL


----------



## firetender (Jun 20, 2010)

mct601 said:


> Did my first oil stand by yesterday...  But I sure did get some hours



Could you please start a new thread with this in NEWS or another section? It's really worth hearing about and I'd like to learn more from you without it getting buried in Mr. Directionless!..

Thanks


----------



## EMSLaw (Jun 20, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Why do all my unconscious / unresponsive / lethargic patients wake up fully the moment we pull in to the ambulance bay, and make me look like a liar?



Funny, my patients do the same thing when the paramedics arrive.  Or while I'm giving report to the triage nurse.  Oh, well.


----------



## Seaglass (Jun 20, 2010)

foxfire said:
			
		

> kinda sad day. Just found out that a friend broke her back while decending from a rock climbing wall the other day. Thankfully she did not lose sensation but is in a world of pain. She is a medic and will not be able to go back to work for a long time, if ever.
> Asking if ya'll could keep her in your thoughts and prayers.



Ugh. Spinal injuries are awful. 



EMT11KDL said:


> O and he is only a first responder, so he is my driver.



Better wear your seatbelt. 



			
				mct601 said:
			
		

> I'm also not defending them, as this situation is destroying my region, but just stating the media is trying to control things as always.



I feel really bad for the poor folks working the relief drills.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes i always where my seat belt!!! i even think about putting it on when i am in the back trying to do pt care..


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 20, 2010)

mct601 said:


> Oh, the irony, right? I wanted to stand up and say "I won't get dehydrated if you don't blow up another rig!"
> 
> but actually, don't let the media smear them. This whole assault on energy companies (BP in particular) has been utterly ridiculous. Having family in the oil industry my entire life (dad in particular) I can say those companies operate with high safety measures. Stuff happens, and honestly this was a worst case scenario on a deep water rig. They were probably operating outside of the lines, but its not just that which caused this mess. I'm also not defending them, as this situation is destroying my region, but just stating the media is trying to control things as always.



Accidents do happen.  But even when you screw up and call it an accident you still have the resposibility to stand up like a man and say "I screwed up and I will make it right" and then follow through.  That fact is multiplied when it comes to a multi-billion dollar company whose actions have HUGE ramifications.  I can live with the fact that they screwed up... what now?  Their response has been lacking.  The infrastucter to respond to disasters is non-existant.  They have no clue what they are doing and they have lied to down play it all.  Christ, it took them almost 2 months to even apologize.  The fact that we are trying to hold them resposible and that the response is so piss poor is stupid...  they should be holding themselves responsible and have the plans in place to mount some sort of disaster response in a more efficent and comprehenisve manner.

But, yes, the Media has it's own agenda...  I just hope the response to this will be fast and effective in trying to relieve the stress that this section of the US has been seeing so much of in the last few years.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 20, 2010)

I have so much stuff going on right now, I am getting to that point where you just want to crawl under a big rock and hide. Not fun.


----------



## mct601 (Jun 20, 2010)

firetender said:


> Could you please start a new thread with this in NEWS or another section? It's really worth hearing about and I'd like to learn more from you without it getting buried in Mr. Directionless!..
> 
> Thanks



Was this sarcasm or sincerity? I cannot tell lol



Seaglass said:


> I feel really bad for the poor folks working the relief drills.



Actually, drilling the wells? I don't. BP is doing a good job of keeping the attention off of them with the live ROV feeds and all the 'interesting' procedures they've been trying. The public is starting to remember the wells exist though, and they are starting to question them. The crews are doing a damn good job though. They are ahead of schedule.



Mountain Res-Q said:


> Accidents do happen.  But even when you screw up and call it an accident you still have the resposibility to stand up like a man and say "I screwed up and I will make it right" and then follow through.  That fact is multiplied when it comes to a multi-billion dollar company whose actions have HUGE ramifications.  I can live with the fact that they screwed up... what now?  Their response has been lacking.  The infrastucter to respond to disasters is non-existant.  They have no clue what they are doing and they have lied to down play it all.  Christ, it took them almost 2 months to even apologize.  The fact that we are trying to hold them resposible and that the response is so piss poor is stupid...  they should be holding themselves responsible and have the plans in place to mount some sort of disaster response in a more efficent and comprehenisve manner.
> 
> But, yes, the Media has it's own agenda...  I just hope the response to this will be fast and effective in trying to relieve the stress that this section of the US has been seeing so much of in the last few years.



I agree completely, but they handled it the best way they KNEW.  They were setting up booms at week 1 and had a ship already set out to drill the relief well. You have to understand the circumstances with which Deep Water Horizon was drilling was not your average rig. It was one of the deepest in the Gulf. The media isn't lying when they say the efforts to stop and clean this up is pushing man's abilities.  But like I said, I do agree that the response to contain the oil was lackluster. My #1 complaint that will come to haunt us for a long time is the use of the dispersant. We now have barrels upon barrels of oil sitting in plumes under the ocean surface, and it will be a challenge, to say the least, to find it and clean it up. Most of it will end up on beaches with no warning.  However, BP is digging deep into their pocket books. I never knew how much until I started seeing the clean up sites. Hell, my salary is indirectly coming from BP.  They are doing two things right, right now 1) they are drilling the relief well, 2) they are funding the clean up costs. The problem is the contracts are being abused and people are not working efficiently, therefore all the money is going to waste. 

Also, we can't just blame it on BP. It was a Transocean rig with Transocean and Halliburton employees manning it. 

But, as I've said before, I'm not defending BP at all. I'm just saying what the news is saying is 70-80% speculation and deception. Its entirely a smear campaign on big oil.  The government could easily help, but nothing outside of the Coast Guard is helping.  BP is doing a lot more than what the media is making them out to do, there is just only so much you CAN do in this situation, and there is a lot more going on than whats being said. you won't hear about it much unless its ground breaking, for obvious reasons. It is literally almost a worst case scenario. 




anyways, something funny to break the seriousness 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AAa0gd7ClM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 20, 2010)

So, raves....they kill people.


----------



## mct601 (Jun 20, 2010)

Linuss said:


> So, raves....they kill people.



Does this mean you've had paperwork?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok so I have been posting on this forum based out of the UK. Some of the UK poster seem to think many Americans are racist towards brits, and that we also blame the UK (not BP) as a government for the oil spill and that the queen of england herself should apologize... Feel free to read the post and my comments on it and let me know what you think. the BBC must be some serious BS propaganda? 

I almost laughed when I read this, but many of these people are for real....  the post can be found here http://britishexpats.com/forum/showthread.php?t=673047&page=2

or you can give your 2 cents here and I will gladly post a link on there forum to this URL


----------



## Trayos (Jun 20, 2010)

schulz said:


> Ok so I have been posting on this forum based out of the UK. Some of the UK poster seem to think many Americans are racist towards brits, and that we also blame the UK (not BP) as a government for the oil spill and that the queen of england herself should apologize... Feel free to read the post and my comments on it and let me know what you think. the BBC must be some serious BS propaganda?
> 
> I almost laughed when I read this, but many of these people are for real....  the post can be found here http://britishexpats.com/forum/showthread.php?t=673047&page=2
> 
> or you can give your 2 cents here and I will gladly post a link on there forum to this URL


I will not comment on who to blame, as that would not solve the problem; we must identify it first.
What is happening now, is oil is being observed leaking _around_ the pipe, meaning that the subsurface itself is losing its structural integrity. If the seafloor ruptures, we will find it much more difficult to contain it than even what we are experiencing now.
People talk of "oil tornados" and the ilk; this is not likely to occur. Right now volatile organic other then pure petroleum are being leaked from the ocean floor, such as benzene, tuolene, ethylbenzene, xylene and naphthalene.  These are chemical compounds containing carbon bonds that readily vaporize in air.

http://www.ace.mmu.ac.uk/eae/air_quality/older/VOCs.html

Also worth noting is the massive amounts of methane being released, on the order of 2,900 cubic feet per barrel of oil released- or 5.8 million cubic feet per day, at current flow rate-
http://www.huliq.com/9990/methane-newest-bp-oil-spill-threat-gulf-mexico

Ladies and gentlemen, we are in the midst of a serious natural disaster, rivaling Three Mile Island, and we will not solve it by pointing fingers and 
whining. We face the very real possibility of not only damage to our economic resources, but a low-concentration, widespread chemical poisoning of citizens. I can only hope that this does not become my generations responsibility.

On a happier note, doing anything for fathers day?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 20, 2010)

mct601 said:


> Does this mean you've had paperwork?



I had paperwork regardless for taking multiple ODs against their will physically restrained.



Though this guy didn't crash till just after we moved him to the hospital bed.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 20, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I had paperwork regardless for taking multiple ODs against their will physically restrained.
> 
> 
> 
> Though this guy didn't crash till just after we moved him to the hospital bed.



presentation?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 20, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I had paperwork regardless for taking multiple ODs against their will physically restrained.
> 
> 
> 
> Though this guy didn't crash till just after we moved him to the hospital bed.



So like these people had a rave and schedualed a stanby amb for it? Ummm......I may be thinking of something different, but isn't a rave a big party where people get together and basically drown in drugs? How did they get an amb for that without LE finding out?


----------



## foxfire (Jun 20, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> oh man that is terrible.
> 
> belayer drop her?



 kinda, My friends and I don't like to dawdle when we come down off a wall, but slow down when we are in the bottom half. To avoid this kind of thing.  the belayer did not pay enough attention to slow her down as she was nearing the ground. I blame it on lack of experience, the belayer was a newbie at rappeling and rock climbing stuff. I never allow some one new to belay for me. 

  Good news though, She is wearing a brace of some sort (don't know what type), and was able to be up and walk a little bit today. But is still in a world of pain.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 20, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So like these people had a rave and schedualed a stanby amb for it? Ummm......I may be thinking of something different, but isn't a rave a big party where people get together and basically drown in drugs? How did they get an amb for that without LE finding out?



Raves aren't illegal in the least bit..its what some people do there that's illegal.

We worked the "Electric Daisy" which is one of the biggest raves in the nation, they expected over 12000.. We had PD there, us doing medical (2 medics, 4 emts) and some Dallas fire there if we got overwhelmed. 


Jimi, can't type out the while thing on my phone so I'll update you on it tomorrow.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 21, 2010)

foxfire said:


> kinda, My friends and I don't like to dawdle when we come down off a wall, but slow down when we are in the bottom half. To avoid this kind of thing.  the belayer did not pay enough attention to slow her down as she was nearing the ground. I blame it on lack of experience, the belayer was a newbie at rappeling and rock climbing stuff. I never allow some one new to belay for me.
> 
> Good news though, She is wearing a brace of some sort (don't know what type), and was able to be up and walk a little bit today. But is still in a world of pain.



Never put your safety in the hands of someone you don't completely trust.  From a rescue standpoint, you need to have someone as focused and knowledgeable as yourself at the other end of the rope.  Thankfully, she were in a more controlled environment and it sounds like the damage is not as bad as it could have been; although a fall off a wall is never a painless experience.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok Jimi---


Long story short--- found an unconscious male at the back of one of the rooms after the rave ended, checked a carotid and got 160.  Quickly loaded him up and got enroute to the level II (2 minutes away).  BP of 150/82, bgl of 111.

As soon as we put him on the bed they RSId him with sux and etomidate.  They did a rectal and foley temp and got 108.8.


He went in to Vtach shortly after, they tried a paracordial thump, then did a quick shock, and he went back in to the 160s.  BP now 60/30.  We had 2 16g IVs, and we infused 6 liters of NS as fast as we could and BP still didn't rise.


As we left (we were conscripted to help even with 6 nurses) the doc had just finished emergency surgery to, from what I could gather, put a line in his thorax to hook a cooling machine up to.




Trying to find a way back to the hospital to find out his status.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 21, 2010)

One shift in and my company decided they want me full time. I guess I did something right, haha


----------



## exodus (Jun 21, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> One shift in and my company decided they want me full time. I guess I did something right, haha



Which one?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 21, 2010)

Just had my interview for Pridemark today. I think it went well


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 21, 2010)

Priority One


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 21, 2010)

anyone know if there is any agencies that are bigging a testing period in the NORTHWEST? for Fire or EMS


----------



## Johnny_B_Good (Jun 22, 2010)

...on to something COMPLETELY different. "Breaking Bad" anyone? Season 3 finale?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 22, 2010)

My grandmother is in the hospital... they're saying she won't last past this evening. And hteres nothing I can do  I don't think I've felt this helpless. And I'm under orders from the parental units to not try and make it down there (8 hours south).


----------



## medic417 (Jun 22, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> My grandmother is in the hospital... they're saying she won't last past this evening. And hteres nothing I can do  I don't think I've felt this helpless. And I'm under orders from the parental units to not try and make it down there (8 hours south).



Sorry to hear it partner.  Hang in there.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm sorry sweetheart.  The great thing about being an adult is your parents can't ground you if you don't listen.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 22, 2010)

Sasha said:


> I'm sorry sweetheart.  The great thing about being an adult is your parents can't ground you if you don't listen.



That they can't, but since they have the spare cash that would pay for gas to get down there I have to listen... This whole being out of work thing has drained what cash I had left.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your grandmother.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 22, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> That they can't, but since they have the spare cash that would pay for gas to get down there I have to listen... This whole being out of work thing has drained what cash I had left.



Darn, it sucks to be dependent on Bank of Mom and Dad  Sorry about your grandma. my sincerest condolences.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 22, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> My grandmother is in the hospital... they're saying she won't last past this evening. And hteres nothing I can do  I don't think I've felt this helpless. And I'm under orders from the parental units to not try and make it down there (8 hours south).


 
Thats tough parnter. Too bad about your parents decision. You and your grandma are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 22, 2010)

Went to the hospital on another call and was able to check up on my OD that crashed--- survived the first night and is now in the ICU, very unstable, prognosis bad, and if he does survive, brain damage is likely due to the temp.




I keep wondering if I did enough... and the answer I keep coming up with is probably not.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 22, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Went to the hospital on another call and was able to check up on my OD that crashed--- survived the first night and is now in the ICU, very unstable, prognosis bad, and if he does survive, brain damage is likely due to the temp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You did what you thought to do at the time. Learn from it. But don't let it eat you inside.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 22, 2010)

Naw, it's not eating at me, just debating if I should have pushed Adenosine / Cardioverted his SVT, among other things.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 22, 2010)

*JT, sorry. They're trying to spare you. Linus, maybe...*

...but in OD's, who knows what's on board? Or what their baseline was? If you did the best you could, and you didn't do anything vindictive or unnecessarily cruel, you still get a gold star.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 23, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> ...



You are the only person I know who puts messages in the title portion  ANd I know they're trying to spare me from all of this, but with the way I am I feel guilty about not being there, and even though it's stupid.... I feel like if I were there I would find something the staff missed, something to help. I hate feeling useless and helpless. 

I'm lucky I've got a lot of friends online and one very special friend back in NM that has been texting me all day trying to get me to keep my head.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 23, 2010)

*yeah I tick peo-*

-ple off when I do that don't I?

I went through it with my dad, I did help a little, but in the end it works out pretty much the same. Do what you need to, feel what you're going to.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 23, 2010)

I, like many others, get annoyed at the amount of people from california asking questions about the DMV Ambuance Drivers Lisence required for EMTs and Medics to drive.  It is still annoying... but I will cut them some slack because I recieved a reminder this week as to how STUPID the process is.

I let my ADL expire 6 months ago because it was on the bottom of "to do list" because I haven't driven ambulance in a number of years.  That may change soon, so I spent portions of the last 3 days getting that squared away.  Between the time, money, paperwork, and (worst of all) dealing with the DMV all I can say is that I am THRILLED that my ADL will not expire until January 2015!  The test is stupid and easy... it is the rest of the process that makes people go crazy... thankfully I was already there...  :wacko:


----------



## ollie (Jun 23, 2010)

zesty southern style stuffed chicken breast from trader joes is yummy


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 23, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> berevity




I don't cut them slack. If _I_ can figure it out...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, I thought the interview went well, but I guess it didn't. I got an email telling me I didin't get the position  Now I gotta figure out what to do. This week can get worse, but I'm hoping it doesn't


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 23, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Well, I thought the interview went well, but I guess it didn't. I got an email telling me I didin't get the position  Now I gotta figure out what to do. This week can get worse, but I'm hoping it doesn't



You can take the ICU job. 

Think I'm gonna take a dispatch one.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 23, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> You can take the ICU job.
> 
> Think I'm gonna take a dispatch one.



I already got emails saying no thanks to every hospital position I've applied for in the Denver metro. Just waiting to hear back from a hospital in Boulder and Durango along with back home in NM (my old hospital), EMS jobs in SC, TX, and LA, and the contract in Afghanistan


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jun 23, 2010)

Have you tried looking for civilian DOD jobs? I saw a listing for an EMT-I to work with The Army in Fayetteville.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 23, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> Have you tried looking for civilian DOD jobs? I saw a listing for an EMT-I to work with The Army in Fayetteville.



I applied for DOD in GA, AK, TN, and NV. What state is Fayetteville in again?


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jun 23, 2010)

It's in NC, Ft Bragg. If you search for emt on usajobs.gov it will come up.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 24, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> You can take the ICU job.
> 
> Think I'm gonna take a dispatch one.





Well you too? I am interviewing for county emergency service dispatch hopefully the end of this month.

So now all I have to do is become a reserve deputy and I'll be in fire/rescue/EMS, ambulance based EMS, law enforcement and dispatch. Lol. Not really. I'm way to busy to add law. And I don't really want to anyhow.

Why am I just going on and on. I need to go to sleep.......


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2010)

I know I say this way too often but...

I'm done with games.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 24, 2010)

This just in: reaper is a WHACKER who carries a jump kit


----------



## reaper (Jun 24, 2010)

Don't forget the portable OR!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 24, 2010)

I love how you embrace your whackerness not deny it.... My whacker <3


----------



## reaper (Jun 24, 2010)

Why deny? I can fit right in!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey, if you can't beat 'em, join 'em!


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 24, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I applied for DOD in GA, AK, TN, and NV. What state is Fayetteville in again?



NC my home town! And they are hiring around Fayetteville and surrounding counties!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2010)

1badassEMT-I said:


> NC my home town! And they are hiring around Fayetteville and surrounding counties!



Might look into that  I've been poking around NC EMS about reciprocity and it seems pretty laid back compared to some states I've seen  One of the perks about the DOD jobs I've been applying to is as long as I'm NREMT they don't care if I'm state certified where I'm applying


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I know I say this way too often but...
> 
> I'm done with games.



Games? I like games... unless they're certain types in a catagory I'm horrible at (which I know you are horrible at as well)


----------



## mct601 (Jun 24, 2010)

Oil standbys are getting old. Don't have a day off till Monday and very little sleep every night. Sucks living an hour from work.

And my 5.11 boots are tearing


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 24, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well you too? I am interviewing for county emergency service dispatch hopefully the end of this month.
> 
> So now all I have to do is become a reserve deputy and I'll be in fire/rescue/EMS, ambulance based EMS, law enforcement and dispatch. Lol. Not really. I'm way to busy to add law. And I don't really want to anyhow.
> 
> Why am I just going on and on. I need to go to sleep.......



I have a friend who is in the military, works as a cop, dispatcher, volunteer firefighter / EMT, volunteer SAR... 

He's nuts but definitely smart as hell and has the best stories.


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 24, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Might look into that  I've been poking around NC EMS about reciprocity and it seems pretty laid back compared to some states I've seen  One of the perks about the DOD jobs I've been applying to is as long as I'm NREMT they don't care if I'm state certified where I'm applying



The only thing I like about NC is my family is there. Thats it been there done that. However it is a great place to work trust me in Fayetteville and Ft Bragg you will be busy! Hey check out www.capefearvalley.com that is the hospital with ems with it. They pay excellent and I got connection I can hook you up with if you are interested. Also got connections at Ft Bragg.


----------



## 46Young (Jun 24, 2010)

When I first opened my in ground, 9' pool a month ago, the water was 76 degrees. I thought it was a little chilly. Tolerable, but chilly. I thought it would be nice if the water warmed up to whre it feels neutral when you jump in. Not warm, not cold, but almost like you don't notice that you're even in water. I found this temp to be about 86 or 87 degrees. The problem is, we hit a high of 97, and the pool went from 86 to 88 today. It doesn't even cool you off. We did a RIT drill in full gear, on air, at an abandoned Circuit City store in the 92 degree heat yesterday. I was looking forward to using the pool, not knowing it would be so warm. Lucky for us, we bought my daughter a slip & slide, and the hose water is about 76 degrees.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2010)

I was just bored so I logged into Acadian Ambulance's career site. My Orange County TX application was just updated to 'schedule interview'. It will be nice if something goes right this week


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I was just bored so I logged into Acadian Ambulance's career site. My Orange County TX application was just updated to 'schedule interview'. It will be nice if something goes right this week



Hmph... they've been wanting me to schedule an interview with them for a Paramedic position in Beaumont... haven't gotten back to them yet though.  I don't really feel like driving 3 hours to Louisiana to interview for a job quite yet.


Good luck with the interview!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm still actually waiting to hear from them, but it most likely won't be till tomorrow at the earliest. And you think 3 hours is bad?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2010)

It is when I already have a paying job that will let me transfer to a 911 gig in a couple more months ^_^


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2010)

good point. I also just got a call for an interview as a tech at a dialysis clinic  down in Durango


----------



## Sasha (Jun 24, 2010)

Sooooo, who wants to help me prepare for a move to TX? Who knows what ambulance companies are looking for paramedics? Preferably 911 or 911 and IFT, not IFT alone. Links would be appreciated !


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2010)

ATcEMS http://atcemsce.org/home/
Arlington EMS (Run by AMR) http://arlingtonems.com/
Collin County EMS (AMR)
MedStar www.medstar911.org
Wise County EMS http://ems.co.wise.tx.us/
Granbury/Hood County EMS  http://www.granburyhoodems.com/
Rockwall County EMS  http://rockwallems.com/
Amarillo EMS (AMR)


----------



## Sasha (Jun 24, 2010)

Idk where those places are


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Sooooo, who wants to help me prepare for a move to TX? Who knows what ambulance companies are looking for paramedics? Preferably 911 or 911 and IFT, not IFT alone. Links would be appreciated !



Is everyone going to TX?  If I wind up moving out there I wanna get a large EMTLife meetup going

EDIT: Am NOT doing the dialysis interview. Pay would be less than the private I was working for in NM, and everythign I've found about the company are not good


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 24, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Is everyone going to TX?  If I wind up moving out there I wanna get a large EMTLife meetup going
> 
> EDIT: Am NOT doing the dialysis interview. Pay would be less than the private I was working for in NM, and everythign I've found about the company are not good


 
I might be coming down for TDY next fall. Not EMS related, but I'd still be there.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Idk where those places are



In Texas  



All of them, except for ATcEMS and Amarillo, are in the DFW area, either inside of it, or within 45 min.  ATcEMS is Austin/Travis county, and Amarillo is well... Amarillo.


----------



## firetender (Jun 24, 2010)

*ANNOUNCING: The 100,000th Directionless Poster Contest!*

Somewhere out there, there is a Directionless EMT who thinks it would be the coolest thing in the world to post the 100 Thousandth comment on the 100% Directionless Thread. 

In fact, there's probably someone out there who would actually work to receive the honor! If no one makes that an important part of EMTlife, well, someone should because it's worth it to all of us to figure out who is the _*MOST DIRECTIONLESS OF ALL OF EMTdom*_!

Tell ya what I'll do: In a few days I'll be introducing a book I wrote to this community. It's not quite available, so no title here (which should make it I'm not promoting anything).

I will give to the person who can _*PROVE *_they were the 100,000th Poster to this thread a signed copy of the book's First Edition.

With moments of valuelessness, insight, brilliance, boredom and all in-between, I'd like to honor this thread's accurate reflection of EMT life.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2010)

You know, you can save people the suspense and just give me the book now ^_^


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2010)

Dude you're gonna have a fight on your hands, you're not the only regular poster to this thread


----------



## firetender (Jun 24, 2010)

*Numbnuts!!!*

(I did grow up in the 1960's -- sort of!)

How can I kill that last Post I made here?

The 100,000th Reader will never be identified, and that's what I based my contest on. No, it has to be more doable, so the contest will be...


----------



## firetender (Jun 24, 2010)

*ANNOUNCING: The 5,000th Directionless Poster Contest!*

Somewhere out there, there is a Directionless EMT who thinks it would be the coolest thing in the world to post the Five-Thousandth comment on the 100% Directionless Thread. 

In fact, there's probably someone out there who would actually work to receive the honor! If no one makes that an important part of EMTlife, well, someone should because it's worth it to all of us to figure out who is the _*MOST DIRECTIONLESS OF ALL OF EMTdom*_!

Tell ya what I'll do: In a few days I'll be introducing a book I wrote to this community. It's not quite available, so no title here (which should make it I'm not promoting anything).

I will give to the person who can _*PROVE *_they were the 5,000th Poster to this thread a signed copy of the book's First Edition.

With moments of valuelessness, insight, brilliance, boredom and all in-between, I'd like to honor this thread's accurate reflection of EMT life.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2010)

No!  You can't change the rules!  I had already applied to the first contest!



Unfair.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 24, 2010)

Linuss said:


> No!  You can't change the rules!  I had already applied to the first contest!
> 
> 
> 
> Unfair.


Huh?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2010)

Linuss said:


> No!  You can't change the rules!  I had already applied to the first contest!
> 
> 
> 
> Unfair.



You don't read well do you?  It was going to be to post #100k, now it's just 5k.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2010)

I know.



I had nothing planned 10 years from now... I bumped back my dentist appointment.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 24, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Is everyone going to TX?  If I wind up moving out there I wanna get a large EMTLife meetup going
> 
> EDIT: Am NOT doing the dialysis interview. Pay would be less than the private I was working for in NM, and everythign I've found about the company are not good



reaper and I are moving to TX later this year. However we are both too paragodish to mingle with lesser certs at this meet up


----------



## 46Young (Jun 24, 2010)

firetender said:


> Somewhere out there, there is a Directionless EMT who thinks it would be the coolest thing in the world to post the Five-Thousandth comment on the 100% Directionless Thread.
> 
> In fact, there's probably someone out there who would actually work to receive the honor! If no one makes that an important part of EMTlife, well, someone should because it's worth it to all of us to figure out who is the _*MOST DIRECTIONLESS OF ALL OF EMTdom*_!
> 
> ...



I think that everyone will stop at 4998 waiting for 4999 so they can strike, or some tool will double or triple post to get # 5000.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 24, 2010)

46Young said:


> I think that everyone will stop at 4998 waiting for 4999 so they can strike, or some tool will double or triple post to get # 5000.



Unless I close the thread before that.
















 Just kidding.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone up for a chat party?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 24, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Anyone up for a chat party?



When? Or are us "lesser certs" not allowed?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2010)

Sasha said:


> reaper and I are moving to TX later this year. However we are both too paragodish to mingle with lesser certs at this meet up



Ya'll make me sad  I'll just finish up at a week at TEEX and then I can play


----------



## Sasha (Jun 24, 2010)

Now!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 25, 2010)

Linuss, d'you know that you are the user with the most posts in this thread? Does that tell you something?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 25, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Linuss, d'you know that you are the user with the most posts in this thread? Does that tell you something?



That he has even less of a life than the rest of us?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Linuss, d'you know that you are the user with the most posts in this thread? Does that tell you something?



You're not much better. You're #2  And I shouldn't be talking cause I'm #3


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 25, 2010)

*Last night had the most chatters in a LONG time.*

"Rules subject to change without notice, prize subject to substitution without recourse, fairness is a relative and subjective value and the contest proprietor reserves all rights.
Employees of the EMTLIFE website, their friends, family, cronies, henchmen and EMS groupies (yes, YOU) are fully allowed to enter and will probably most-likely include the winner. 
In the event of a tie, we wipe the entire thread and start over".

There, that'll keep 'em happy. Oh, is this thing still on?

B)


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 25, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> That he has even less of a life than the rest of us?



You know its bad when even a girl you don't know says you don't have a life....


----------



## medic417 (Jun 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> You know its bad when even a girl you don't know says you don't have a life....



Yup striking out before you meet, must suc to be you sally.:lol:


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> You know its bad when even a girl you don't know says you don't have a life....



Um, sorry?  Besides, I don't have a life either, so it looks like we're in the same boat.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> You know its bad when even a girl you don't know says you don't have a life....



Happens a lot, does it?



lightsandsirens5 said:


> Linuss, d'you know that you are the user with the most posts in this thread? Does that tell you something?



Cool, I am number 6... which means that there are 5 other people on the planet with less of a life than me...  I don't know how I should feel about that; defeated or proud?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 25, 2010)

How do you find this info?!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> How do you find this info?!



It's magic  

Hit the "New Posts" button.  To the right is a column called "Posts".  Hit on the number of posts in a thread and a pop-up window will appear with the stats.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2010)

Current standings:


> User Name  	Posts
> Linuss 	381
> lightsandsirens5 	367
> jtpaintball70 	315
> ...


----------



## medic417 (Jun 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Current standings:



At least I'm not as pitiful as you guys.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2010)

medic417 said:


> At least I'm not as pitiful as you guys.



Watch who you're calling pitiful I.... oh hell, I resemble that comment don't I?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Watch who you're calling pitiful I.... oh hell, I resemble that comment don't I?



Double pitiful since half your time is spent in this tread and the other half in chat... if you devoted this much time to other pursuits, you and Linuss might have hot redheaded girlfriends...


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 25, 2010)

medic417 said:


> At least I'm not as pitiful as you guys.



Atleast we're not as old as you...


OH SNAP! 












h34r:






There goes my future job in west Texas...


----------



## medic417 (Jun 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Atleast we're not as old as you...
> 
> 
> OH SNAP!
> ...



Yup I just sent word for no one to hire a guy named Sally.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Double pitiful since half your time is spent in this tread and the other half in chat... if you devoted this much time to other pursuits, you and Linuss might have hot redheaded girlfriends...



Give me two weeks until I go visit a certain girl in TN 

EDIT: And last night was the first appreciable amount of time I've spent in chat in many months


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> You're not much better. You're #2  And I shouldn't be talking cause I'm #3


 

Shhhhhhhhh! I was covered under the whistleblower protection act until you opend your directionless mouth!

:lol:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Linuss, I find this info because I hav an in at the FBI, my dad's former roomate is the deputy director of operations at Langly and my second cousin, twice removed is married to the chief INTERPOL investigator........ So there.

But actually, in the EMS discussion sub-forum, cluck on the number of posts in this thread and you will see who has posed how many times.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 25, 2010)

Yea, but you're all calculating it wrongly.

I have 380 post in here out of my 3800 total.  You have 360 our of your 1300 total.  I have a smaller percentage 


That, and you're only 15 behind me, so I'll take a short hiatus and have you surpass me h34r:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2010)

Yay for being bored. I wish I could get a hold of someone at Acadian


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 25, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> if you devoted this much time to other pursuits, you and Linuss might have hot redheaded girlfriends...



Baby steps, sir. First we have to get them to be able to TALK to girls. Hot girls come later. Girlfriends are waaaaaay down the line.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Baby steps, sir. First we have to get them to be able to TALK to girls. Hot girls come later. Girlfriends are waaaaaay down the line.



Hey! Don't lump me into the same catagory as Linuss on that one  You don't know the full story


----------



## Stephanie. (Jun 25, 2010)

lucidresq said:


> baby steps, sir. First we have to get them to be able to talk to girls. Hot girls come later. Girlfriends are waaaaaay down the line.





Oh Snap!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 25, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Baby steps, sir. First we have to get them to be able to TALK to girls. Hot girls come later. Girlfriends are waaaaaay down the line.


 
Hey, I resemble that remark! Y'all are just to scary.h34r:

And I pity the poor males who look like this: :wub:  after you finally manage to break through our defenses.

Some of us just have better defensive systems than other, right Linuss. _Right?_


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark! Y'all are just to scary.h34r:
> 
> And I pity the poor males who look like this: :wub:  after you finally manage to break through our defenses.
> 
> Some of us just have better defensive systems than other, right Linuss. _Right?_



Nah, if you recall the conversation in chat, he's already let someone through those defenses, he's just too scared to actually talk to them


----------



## Stephanie. (Jun 25, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark! Y'all are just to scary.h34r:[/I]



Scary?? Redheads are even the easiest ones!







..to talk to


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Nah, if you recall the conversation in chat, he's already let someone through those defenses, he's just too scared to actually talk to them


 
jt, how many times do I have to tell you, keep your directionless mouth *closed*!!!!!!!!!!!:angry:

OK, yes, the wall has been breached a little. ALL HANDS TO STARBORD! REPEL BOARDERS!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> he's just too scared to actually talk to them



You're one to talk.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> jt, how many times do I have to tell you, keep your directionless mouth *closed*!!!!!!!!!!!:angry:
> 
> OK, yes, the wall has been breached a little. ALL HANDS TO STARBORD! REPEL BOARDERS!



I'm gonna go sit in the corner now and keep my mouth shut


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> You're one to talk.



Hey, I just talked to her today... granted it was about nothing important, but it was still conversation


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Hey, I just talked to her today... granted it was about nothing important, but it was still conversation


 
No pointing fingers at me then!:angry:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Hey, I just talked to her today... granted it was about nothing important, but it was still conversation


Yeah well.. mine (yes, I possess them) texted me this morning when I was sleeping.  It was a totally unprompted texting that they did on their OWN accord., so HA!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Yeah well.. mine (yes, I possess them) texted me this morning when I was sleeping. It was a totally unprompted texting that they did on their OWN accord., so HA!


 
Oh my gosh! Someone actually initiated contact........with YOU?:blink:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh my gosh! Someone actually initiated contact........with YOU?:blink:



I have to agree with this, it's quite a disturbing thought


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 25, 2010)

Of the non-physical kind, yes.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Of the non-physical kind, yes.


 
That had not crossed my mind until you brought it up.:unsure:

Now that you have though, it sounds like you are saying they initiate the non-physical kind of contact and you initiate the non-verbal kind?h34r:

Or am I reading too far into that.

Don't get mad, you brought it up. :lol: lol


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 25, 2010)

But Linus she's an emu.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm being ganged up on here and I don't even know what I did?!


You're all just jealous that I'm a medic!  That's all this hate is about!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I'm being ganged up on here and I don't even know what I did?!


 
Ha! Me neither. Ill stop now. Truce?


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thirty-four hours into a 36 hour shift and we've only run two calls. I guess I'm going to be caught up on sleep for the weekend, ha!


----------



## medicRob (Jun 25, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> Thirty-four hours into a 36 hour shift and we've only run two calls. I guess I'm going to be caught up on sleep for the weekend, ha!



Better than being called to transport a pt to a doctors office or medical center 3 hours away 34 hours into a 36 hour shift. It never fails when I am on for a 24 hour. Usually right about 0700 we get a transport call.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I'm being ganged up on here and I don't even know what I did?!



Awwww.... poor baby.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Awwww.... poor baby.



You should come into chat and gang up on him some more


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 25, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Awwww.... poor baby.



Jeez, first you diss my lack of a life, then you give me pity?


There is just no winning with you is there?!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Jeez, first you diss my lack of a life, then you give me pity?
> 
> 
> There is just no winning with you is there?!



Is there ever winning with females?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Jeez, first you diss my lack of a life, then you give me pity?
> 
> 
> There is just no winning with you is there?!



Uh honey, if you haven't figured that out by now, there's definitely no hope for you.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Is there ever winning with females?



FINALLY! A man who admits defeat!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> FINALLY! A man who admits defeat!



I don't admit defeat, I just don't bother claiming victory, I'll just argue and annoy until they give up. But they still don't admit they lose


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I don't admit defeat, I just don't bother claiming victory, I'll just argue and annoy until they give up. But they still don't admit they lose



One very important thing to remember about us. We don't get mad, we just hold a grudge for a very long time, wait until you forgot about whatever screwup you did in the first place, then plan our revenge.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> One very important thing to remember about us. We don't get mad, we just hold a grudge for a very long time, wait until you forgot about whatever screwup you did in the first place, then plan our revenge.



Anything past 7 days does not count.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Anything past 7 days does not count.



Now I'm intrigued as to what you've done in the past week.  I love blackmail.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Now I'm intrigued as to what you've done in the past week.  I love blackmail.


absolutely nothing, that's the problem


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 26, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Baby steps, sir. First we have to get them to be able to TALK to girls. Hot girls come later. Girlfriends are waaaaaay down the line.



LMAO...  the truth is funny...   :lol:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 26, 2010)

I am wiped. Just got off of a high angle resce. Two dudes tried to free climb a really steep slope (about 80 degrees). As soon as they hit the vertical, about 200-250 feet up, they stopped and could not get back down. :wacko: It was awsome though. I have not been able to make any rescue runs with the team lately due to being on the wrong ambulance crew or too far from the call to do anything. I hope this is the end of my rope and vehicle rescue dry spell.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 26, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I am wiped. Just got off of a high angle resce. Two dudes tried to free climb a really steep slope (about 80 degrees). As soon as they hit the vertical, about 200-250 feet up, they stopped and could not get back down. :wacko: It was awsome though. I have not been able to make any rescue runs with the team lately due to being on the wrong ambulance crew or too far from the call to do anything. I hope this is the end of my rope and vehicle rescue dry spell.



Rappelled down to them?  Took them down?  or up?  What methods and systems?

Professional curiosity.

BTW... jealous... would be willing to trade 3 hot redheads for such a call right now.  Didn't you need Mutual Aid?  You could have asked.  I would have said yes.  ^_^


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 26, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I am wiped. Just got off of a high angle resce. Two dudes tried to *free climb* a really steep slope (about 80 degrees). As soon as they hit the vertical, about 200-250 feet up, they stopped and could not get back down. :wacko: It was awsome though. I have not been able to make any rescue runs with the team lately due to being on the wrong ambulance crew or too far from the call to do anything. I hope this is the end of my rope and vehicle rescue dry spell.




I think what you are referring to is FREE SOLO climbing, unless these goobers were actually stuck AND had a rope.  Free climbing, means climbed with human hands and NO resting on the rope or gear.  Any use of equipment to make vertical ascent technically then becomes AID Climbing.  If you have to call the chopper, you are most certainly not free climbing!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 26, 2010)

> Rappelled down to them? Took them down? or up? What methods and systems?



Threw rocks at them til they let go, then worked the trauma .. or that's what I would have done anyway. You rope people do things the hard way.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 26, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Anything past 7 days does not count.



Are you kidding? Anything you've done since you met them is fair game... and if the woman is your mother, then everything you've done to her since you were concieved is also fair game. Jeez, men are such whiners!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 26, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Are you kidding? Anything you've done since you met them is fair game... and if the woman is your mother, then everything you've done to her since you were concieved is also fair game. Jeez, men are such whiners!



Amen, Sasha!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Threw rocks at them til they let go, then worked the trauma .. or that's what I would have done anyway. You rope people do things the hard way.



KISS right?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 26, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Threw rocks at them til they let go, then worked the trauma .. or that's what I would have done anyway. You rope people do things the hard way.


 
Well, one of the cops doing traffic offered to shoot them down for us.

8jimi8, They were climbing with no ropes, no nothing but hands and feet. The one guy didn't even have any gloves. 

Res-Q, Systems? What systems? Almost nothing we did would have passed any NFPA inspections or anything. So, here is what happened........

These guys were stuck about 50-75 feet up a vertical (or close to it) face at the top of a good 80% slope. The entire slope was deep gravel and dirt draws seperated by shale ridges. Absolutly nothing to anchor to on the way up. Four us us, me, Wayne, Keith and Ryan climbed up from below. We pretty much just scrambled up solo to where it went vertical. There was a small ledge where one of them was. It was about 50 feet below the other trapped (and most scared) dude. Another team had tried to go at them from above, but we didn't have near enough rope. There was not a thing to anchor to on our ledge, so Ryan wedged himself into a corner and we manually lowered the first guy down the slope off of Ryans harness.

To get the second guy was a little more tricky. Wanye and Keith managed to climb up a small crevasse (spelling?) to the second guy. Again, there was nothing to anchor to up there. Everything you grabbed came off in your hand and using cams would have just pulled layers of rock out along with the cam. There were several small trees, but they were rooted in what was essentially dust, and you could almost pull them out by hand. Wayne and Keith found places to be manual anchors and lowered the guy to Ryan and I off of Wayne's 8. We transferred him to my line and I lowered him the rest of the way just using my harness and gear with me as the anchor. The part I lowered him on was the steep gravel slope and he really could have crawled down backwards, but was to freaked out.

After both of them were off, the four of us half rappelled, half slid back down. By the time we finished we were just running out of usable light. It would not have been fun at all working that hill after dark.

The worst part about the whole thing was that fire thought they were running the show. They would not have been paged, but dispatch thought from the RPs call and description that the city's arial ladder truck could reach them. Well, they were about 100 feet to high and the actual face they were on was about 200 feet off the roadway. None of the fire guys have had any high angle training so none were actually on the hill with us, but the chief down below thought he was IC in a big way. No offense to fire and all, but having non high angle trained guys on a rope rescue is like sending SAR to a structure fire. I finally got on the radio and told them to stop trying to help when Ryan and I almost got taken out by a bowling ball sized rock from 200 feet abouve us where they were trying to help one SAR guy set up a system from the top. It was tough being short handed with just five rope trained guys so in a sense fire helped with logistics and stuff down below, but..........:wacko:

So anyhow, it all ended ok and it was aactually blast. Plus, it was pretty much my first rescue with this team so that was fun too.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 26, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> One very important thing to remember about us. We don't get mad, we just hold a grudge for a very long time, wait until you forgot about whatever screwup you did in the first place, then plan our revenge.


 
She admits that they _are_ evil creatures and do have black motives and plans! They are not all sweet and kind like they appear to be at first or attempt to make you believe they are. Under the veneer of civility, a terrible monster slumbers. h34r:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> She admits that they _are_ evil creatures and do have black motives and plans! They are not all sweet and kind like they appear to be at first or attempt to make you believe they are. Under the veneer of civility, a terrible monster slumbers. h34r:



Anyone who believes women are all sweet and innocent either has no experience with women (AKA Linuss) or is just completely naive


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 26, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> She admits that they _are_ evil creatures and do have black motives and plans! They are not all sweet and kind like they appear to be at first or attempt to make you believe they are. Under the veneer of civility, a terrible monster slumbers. h34r:



Uh, yeah. Was there ever any doubt?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 26, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Uh, yeah. Was there ever any doubt?


 
No, there was never any doubt in my mind, but most of you attempt to hide the fact and try to play the "sweet and kind" card all the time. So while I and apparently jt as well knew it, I was just pointing out the fact that you actually admitted it. 

jt, love the AKA Linuss part. :lol:


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 26, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> No, there was never any doubt in my mind, but most of you attempt to hide the fact and try to play the "sweet and kind" card all the time. So while I and apparently jt as well knew it, I was just pointing out the fact that you actually admitted it.



Oh heck no! I am in no way" sweet and kind".  I am an evil, vindictive b:censored::censored::censored::censored:, in the words of most of the guys I know.


----------



## mct601 (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm in the market for a new stethoscope. My parents just called me with the gracious news that they're heading home with a Littman Classic 2 (?) SE according to them. I know some people use $15 scopes and do fine, but my hearing requires me to turn off a radio and turn down the A/C in a vehicle to efficiently hear someone over a phone. So basically what recommendations do you experienced, salty folks have? Is that scope a decent one (they prob got ripped off so i may be returning it anyways). Thaaaanks


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 26, 2010)

mct601 said:


> I'm in the market for a new stethoscope. My parents just called me with the gracious news that they're heading home with a Littman Classic 2 (?) SE according to them. I know some people use $15 scopes and do fine, but my hearing requires me to turn off a radio and turn down the A/C in a vehicle to efficiently hear someone over a phone. So basically what recommendations do you experienced, salty folks have? Is that scope a decent one (they prob got ripped off so i may be returning it anyways). Thaaaanks


 
Please do not turn this thread into a steth discussion thread. I am not trying to be mean, but this topic has been discussed ad-nauseam on this forum and there are plenty of threads out there about it.


----------



## mct601 (Jun 26, 2010)

Well jeez, let me find my sock and insert it into my mouth 

I posted here rather than searching because I'm in a rig on a phone. If anyone has suggestions, just pm me. I really appreciate it


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 26, 2010)

mct601 said:


> Well jeez, let me find my sock and insert it into my mouth
> 
> I posted here rather than searching because I'm in a rig on a phone. If anyone has suggestions, just pm me. I really appreciate it


 
Like I said, I'd be more than willing to help you. I have no problem with discussing issues multiple times. That way new people can add new insights. But some on here don't share that feeling. And I don't want to see this thread degrade into a steth war between some of the more warrior-like tribes on here.

That's all!


----------



## mct601 (Jun 26, 2010)

I gotcha, I completely understand  that's why I said for anyone to PM me with insight. Honestly I should have said that in my original post but didn't think about it. 



Over 80 something hours of oil stand bys, and only two pts. One treated.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 26, 2010)

What were the two pts? What was the one treated for? Oil realted stuff, or more like heat exaustion?

I hope you are making good money doing this! You should put some pictures up if you can. I'm assuming you are part of a large standby group, right?


----------



## mct601 (Jun 26, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> What were the two pts? What was the one treated for? Oil realted stuff, or more like heat exaustion?
> 
> I hope you are making good money doing this! You should put some pictures up if you can. I'm assuming you are part of a large standby group, right?



If by large group you mean a rig, sure lol. Each cleanup site has at least an EMT on site. Bigger sites usually request a fully stocked ALS rig like I'm on, if not two. I have been on sites in a medivan as lone personnel. As far as pics, nothing amazing yet. I've been stationed on a stationary rig in staging areas. Tomorrow will be my first shift on a roaming unit on the front lines. Oil should be making landfall tonight in MS if it hasn't started today, so tomorrow will be D-Day for the crews.

Nothing oil related yet. The radio traffic has been heat exhaustion and occasionally chest discomfort. My two were nothing. One woman wanted her ear irrigated cause of a nat in it, and the second was a guy wanting to know what we could do for an inflammed, elevated site on his beltline that looked like onset of staph.

As far as getting paid, hah normal salary. Medics are getting paid $350 a day, at least that's what my CA medics from out of state (obviously) make.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 26, 2010)

350 a day is not bad.....

Hoping you got some excitement.


----------



## mct601 (Jun 26, 2010)

The CA medics are making $350 a day 5am-5pm, and anything after is $24/hr. They're working 28 days with one full day off and then getting flown back.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 26, 2010)

Crap, I should take that job!  They make over $9k before taxes A MONTH!

Guess I'll talk to my supervisor Monday


----------



## mct601 (Jun 26, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Crap, I should take that job!  They make over $9k before taxes A MONTH!
> 
> Guess I'll talk to my supervisor Monday



Do it. I'll be glad to get you acquainted with the area and whatnot. It's EASY work, just long.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2010)

I never heard back from that branch of AMR  Oh well


----------



## mct601 (Jun 26, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I never heard back from that branch of AMR  Oh well



Hate to hear that. They've been pushing for medics.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2010)

mct601 said:


> Hate to hear that. They've been pushing for medics.



That's why I figured, and since MS doesn't use Int's anymore they don't need any to get in the way there


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 26, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Res-Q, Systems? What systems? Almost nothing we did would have passed any NFPA inspections or anything. So, here is what happened.........



Not "system" as is methods.  "System" as the Rope Systems used to effect the rescue.  i.e. single line, rescuer belayed off an 8 plate, 8 plate tie off, additional rescuers on rappel, 4 to 1 pig rig inserted on main line...  etc...  You pretty much covered it all.  I got the picture.  However, remember the "high regard" I have for the over complicated, over redundant, all efforts to standardize and “make safer” create more problems and a lack of flexibility required in a non-standardized rescue; i.e all SAR calls.



lightsandsirens5 said:


> The worst part about the whole thing was that fire thought they were running the show. They would not have been paged, but dispatch thought from the RPs call and description that the city's arial ladder truck could reach them. Well, they were about 100 feet to high and the actual face they were on was about 200 feet off the roadway. None of the fire guys have had any high angle training so none were actually on the hill with us, but the chief down below thought he was IC in a big way. No offense to fire and all, but having non high angle trained guys on a rope rescue is like sending SAR to a structure fire. I finally got on the radio and told them to stop trying to help when Ryan and I almost got taken out by a bowling ball sized rock from 200 feet abouve us where they were trying to help one SAR guy set up a system from the top. It was tough being short handed with just five rope trained guys so in a sense fire helped with logistics and stuff down below, but..........:wacko:



Welcome to my world.  you ahve seen my recent thread laying out similar issues.  The problem is that FIRE is trained to believe that they are the end-all, be-all of rescue.  They subscribe tot eh thinking that "rescue is rescue" no matter what type of incident it is; they muct have the ability to handle the call and should be in command.  On a call like that we really appreciate the presense of one particular senior SAR guy who tkaes charge like he should.  On a SAR call where multi-jurisdictional issues play no role and we are supposed to run the call (no matter if FIRE or Forest Service is on scene) we establish IC.  The Deputy (the only paid rep of the Sheriff) is the IC.  the senior SAR guy is Ops.  That is the command system.  Fire has no place in that other than to be a support rescource if we need them.  However, yes, teh Fire Chief will still refer to himself as the IC.  Makes me laugh in as long as their presense doesn't compliact things or create problems as it started to do in your case.  When there actions endanger me or the victim we have that Deputy on scene to exercise his authority and get them in line or remove them (has never gotten to that point).  

I don;t respond to structure fires, hazmat, or the like because that is a FIRE thing.  They have the training, certification, experience, equipment, and jurisdiction.  So why do they feel the need to place themselves in technical, swiftwater, and wilderness medical calls when it is clear that SAR is the appropriate resource and FIRE has no capability to be there.  No matter who the IC is on a call, everyone else answers to him/her.  Why would a specialty team follw the dirrections of someone who has no knowledge and ability in that specialty?  I want the person ordering me to have as much knowledge/ability as me and more... and to have the intelligence to respect their role and mine.

Sorry for the rant...  local issues in this regard are KILLING ME!  :blush:


----------



## Sasha (Jun 26, 2010)

Party in the chat, wootwoot!


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 26, 2010)

Woot woot!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2010)

Need more people in the chat room! STAT!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 26, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Party in the chat, wootwoot!



Chick Party is Chat I believe


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Chick Party is Chat I believe



That's what it seems like


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 26, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> That's what it seems like



And you guys ran off!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> And you guys ran off!



Let us know when it's safe


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 26, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> And you guys ran off!



some ran... others hid...

I am hiding for the next few...

get back on the subject of texas, guns, or guns in texas...


----------



## foxfire (Jun 26, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> And you guys ran off!


The last topic was boring. Guns are a much more enjoyable topic.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2010)

foxfire said:


> The last topic was boring. Guns are a much more enjoyable topic.



Come over to the EMS Talk room, we're hiding there until they're done


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Anyone who believes women are all sweet and innocent either has no experience with women (AKA Linuss) or is just completely naive



But... but... but...


----------



## mct601 (Jun 27, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> But... but... but...



Amazing


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2010)

Grr... was going to head down to ABQ today, but I was checking fluids in my truck and noticed that my serp belt is damned near ready to snap. Gotta wait till 1000 till the Checkers down the street opens.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Grr... was going to head down to ABQ today, but I was checking fluids in my truck and noticed that my serp belt is damned near ready to snap. Gotta wait till 1000 till the Checkers down the street opens.



How you gonna get a serpintine belt at a burger place? :-S 

jk. lol

Have fun driving.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> How you gonna get a serpintine belt at a burger place? :-S
> 
> jk. lol
> 
> Have fun driving.



MMmmm Checkers burgers. When I go to FL in a few weeks I'll have to make a stop at one


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Just saw a naked dude doing yoga on the side of the 15...


----------



## Sasha (Jun 27, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> Just saw a naked dude doing yoga on the side of the 15...



Psych hold, anyone?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 27, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Psych hold, anyone?



sure that's what they're calling it now...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2010)

Something must be telling me not to travel today. The only place that has the belt I need is Napa, and they're closed around here today.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 27, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Psych hold, anyone?



Um, I ain't _hold_ing any dudes doing naked yoga on the side of the 15 (of anywhere else for that matter)...


----------



## MidwestFF (Jun 27, 2010)

Wasting a post to get my 50th for chat accessh34r:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2010)

MidwestFF said:


> Wasting a post to get my 50th for chat accessh34r:



You don't want chat access, there's never anyone in there


----------



## mct601 (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.chinapost.com.tw/taiwan/foreign-community/2010/06/27/262388/Taiwan-oil.htm


Why wasn't this in the Gulf YESTERDAY. If our government was a football player it'd lead it's league in dropped passes and fumbles.


----------



## MidwestFF (Jun 27, 2010)

I was wrong, I guess I actually need 51 posts http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=17245&


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> You don't want chat access, there's never anyone in there



Cause you guys run away at the slightest change of topic.


----------



## mct601 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm never around for the chat parties


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Cause you guys run away at the slightest change of topic.



I have no idea what you're talkign about


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 27, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Cause you guys run away at the slightest change of topic.



I am not a fan of the Lifetime, Oxygen, or WE... on my TV or on my computer...


----------



## Sasha (Jun 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I have no idea what you're talkign about



Really? You guys ran at the slightest mention of the word birth.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 27, 2010)

So... um... does the World Cup refs just blantantly pick and choose which rules (technically "laws") to enforce?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 27, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Really? You guys ran at the slightest mention of the word birth.



My memory is still working dispite the fact that I am "ancient" (your word for me, if I remember correctly), and I don't remember running at the word "birth"...  It was the lengthy discussion that transistioned from firearms to the method of inserting IUDs that sent us running away... the birth discussions and such kept us there...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Really? You guys ran at the slightest mention of the word birth.



Mountain brings up a good point. My memory works fine since I'm not ancient, so I seem to remember only seeing stuff related to birth when Lucid told me we could be safe coming abck in.


----------



## foxfire (Jun 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> You don't want chat access, there's never anyone in there



If there is anyone there, the topic is generaly boring. *cough,cough*   

:mellow:


----------



## foxfire (Jun 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Mountain brings up a good point. My memory works fine since I'm not ancient, so I seem to remember only seeing stuff related to birth when Lucid told me we could be safe coming abck in.



Not sure if I would have called it safe when we did come back. *shrugs

I agree with mountain.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 27, 2010)

foxfire said:


> I agree with mountain.



I have never heard these words before... HOLD THE POSTING...  let me enjoy this moment...


----------



## Sasha (Jun 27, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> My memory is still working dispite the fact that I am "ancient" (your word for me, if I remember correctly), and I don't remember running at the word "birth"...  It was the lengthy discussion that transistioned from firearms to the method of inserting IUDs that sent us running away... the birth discussions and such kept us there...



Actually, I just called you geriatric, someone else called you ancient.

And we were talking about birth control, which contains the word birth. At first we were only talking about various methods of birth control. Insertion didn't come until you had already run. It wasn't just for kicks, it was really informational for me, at least, and I thank Lucid for correcting misconceptions for me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2010)

foxfire said:


> Not sure if I would have called it safe when we did come back. *shrugs
> 
> I agree with mountain.



Look at your AVATAR!!! That is why I thought you were a guy... :blush:


----------



## foxfire (Jun 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Look at your AVATAR!!! That is why I thought you were a guy... :blush:



you thought that was a pic of me?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2010)

foxfire said:


> you thought that was a pic of me?



No but I tend to link avatars with a mental image of a person, which is why I can get confused if someone changed their avatar. So I thought of your name and thought 'guy'


----------



## foxfire (Jun 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> No but I tend to link avatars with a mental image of a person, which is why I can get confused if someone changed their avatar. So I thought of your name and thought 'guy'



I guess my cover has been blown. <_< jk

I wanted to put another pic up, but it would not let me. I had not really thought of the pic as a ID trigger.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 27, 2010)

Sasha said:


> I thank Lucid for correcting mis*conceptions* for me.



No pun intended, right?  :unsure:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> No pun intended, right?  :unsure:



Dude, that's bad even for you


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Dude, that's bad even for you


 
Exactly what I was thinking......

And apparently I missed a pretty lively chat in the chatroom yesterday?


----------



## foxfire (Jun 27, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking......
> 
> And apparently I missed a pretty lively chat in the chatroom yesterday?



indeed you did. atleast in the EMS talk room it was better


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 27, 2010)

foxfire said:


> indeed you did. atleast in the EMS talk room it was better


 

It sounds like all the guys (and some girls) fled to the EMS talk room when the girls started talking IUD insertion?


----------



## foxfire (Jun 27, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> It sounds like all the guys (and some girls) fled to the EMS talk room when the girls started talking IUD insertion?



yeah. 
the guys though it was a all guy party in the EMS room. h34r:hehe!


----------



## foxfire (Jun 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Look at your AVATAR!!! That is why I thought you were a guy... :blush:



ok, figured out how to fix it. Hows that?
no mistaking now!^_^


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 27, 2010)

foxfire said:


> yeah.
> the guys though it was a all guy party in the EMS room. h34r:hehe!


 
I'm telling you, girls are subversive!

Hey jt!!! Does you think she is a girl now? I think she changed her avatar jut to help you out.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 27, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Actually, I just called you geriatric, someone else called you ancient.
> 
> And we were talking about birth control, which contains the word birth. At first we were only talking about various methods of birth control. Insertion didn't come until you had already run. It wasn't just for kicks, it was really informational for me, at least, and I thank Lucid for correcting misconceptions for me.



I called Mountain ancient... and I still want to know what it was like watching Stonehenge being built.

And yes, it was informative, and gave me lots to think about.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 27, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> Just saw a naked dude doing yoga on the side of the 15...


 
lol

Sitting at the amb shack the other day and hear this on the radio:

Dispatch: 423, control
423 (cop): 423
Dispatch: 423, just took report of a naked male walking in circles in the middle of the intersection of Victoria and 6th. Mumbling to himself.
423: (in an obviously thrilled voice) 423 copy, enroute.

Sure enough, when the cops got there, there was a naked guy walking in circles in the middle of the intersection, mumbling to himself.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I'm telling you, girls are subversive!
> 
> Hey jt!!! Does you think she is a girl now? I think she changed her avatar jut to help you out.



Bite me  I'm gonna go run away now.


----------



## piranah (Jun 27, 2010)

you people are funny....


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 27, 2010)

I DEMAND:

All EMTLife Posters must have a photo of themselves so I can know who and what I am talking to; are you male, female, or none of the above?  ^_^


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2010)

I'll change mine to a picture of a rock. That works pretty well, or a wookie


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 27, 2010)

Apparently my hands are "oddly soft for a guy"....


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2010)

WTF? Get in chat!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 27, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Apparently my hands are "oddly soft for a guy"....



Do you moisturize?  :unsure:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Get in chat!



if you are afraid that MMiz, FFEMT, and the Monkey are in chat... they are off in their own corner discussing how bad jt has been lattely... they will not bite...


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 27, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Do you moisturize?  :unsure:


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 27, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> if you are afraid that MMiz, FFEMT, and the Monkey are in chat... they are off in their own corner discussing how bad jt has been lattely... they will not bite...



Nervously laughs...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 27, 2010)

JPINFV said:


>



Very few people get my movie references... glad to know that someone else has the time to memorize all the good movies from the last 30 years.



JPINFV said:


> Nervously laughs...



BWHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> if you are afraid that MMiz, FFEMT, and the Monkey are in chat... they are off in their own corner discussing how bad jt has been lattely... they will not bite...



I haven't been THAT bad... That was over on the Jeep forum, not here


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I haven't been THAT bad... That was over on the Jeep forum, not here



Jeep form?  I love my jeep but do not think I could deal with that...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Jeep form?  I love my jeep but do not think I could deal with that...



I got a 2 day vacation for ripping into a newbie who annoyed me one too many times. 

I don't have a Jeep, yet I still hang out there. Maybe once I sell my truck I'll pick up an XJ or another CJ. I miss my TJ and CJ


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm coming I'm coming.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 27, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Very few people get my movie references... glad to know that someone else has the time to memorize all the good movies from the last 30 years.



It took me a minute to get the name and movie. I read the reference and all I could think of was, "You should wear gloves at night."


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 27, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I'm coming I'm coming.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 27, 2010)

JP, that's bad. But really funny too.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 27, 2010)

Sadly, it's not, which is why we're discussing this whole fiasco


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 28, 2010)

Is it pessimistic of me to think that things are looking really good in life right now, so the bottom is probably about to fall out from under me?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 28, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Is it pessimistic of me to think that things are looking really good in life right now, so the bottom is probably about to fall out from under me?



Story of my life bro, story of my life.  As emo as it sounds, I try not to get my hopes up about much, as when it seems like it's going to turn out well, something brings me back to earth.   Just as an example, if I break a certain threshold of savings in my savings account, something happens that makes me clear it out to cover bills... and sadly I just surpassed that amount this week, so we'll see...


Hell, I have songs just for that occasion.  Nickelbacks (Somethings gotta go wrong 'cause I'm) "Feelin' way too damn good" and Smash Mouth's "Story of my Life"


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrELNVUJCMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 28, 2010)

I love fighting mad drunk people in the back of the rig. Especially after they take a dive of the porch and land square on their coconut. =) 

This thread has become mighty active in the past few days. I like. :-D And I'm assuming the race is still on to see which of us top five are the most directionless? The whole first to 5000 thing. Jk


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 28, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I DEMAND:
> 
> All EMTLife Posters must have a photo of themselves so I can know who and what I am talking to; are you male, female, or none of the above?  ^_^



After you my good man.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 28, 2010)

It's a good night when a patient goes from clinically dead to flipping me off when I ask "Do you know where you are?" in under two hours.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 28, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> It's a good night when a patient goes from clinically dead to flipping me off when I ask "Do you know where you are?" in under two hours.



Sweetness!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 28, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Is it pessimistic of me to think that things are looking really good in life right now, so the bottom is probably about to fall out from under me?



well, you could be at the bottom, looking around thinking, meh, i kinda like it!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I think I just decided where I want to move to after I've been a medic a couple years... Austin/Travis County



J - if you wanna work for ATCEMS, you need to get some REALLY outstanding medic experience, OR move down here and finish medic school.  The only new paramedics they hire here are from austin community college and any with experience need to beat out hundreds of applicants.  just fyi.  There are a few services that will hire you as an I around here, with fairly decent transport times, so you actually have time to work with a patient.  Let me know if you need some info, i'm like 2 minutes south of downtown


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 28, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> J - if you wanna work for ATCEMS, you need to get some REALLY outstanding medic experience, OR move down here and finish medic school.  The only new paramedics they hire here are from austin community college and any with experience need to beat out hundreds of applicants.  just fyi.  There are a few services that will hire you as an I around here, with fairly decent transport times, so you actually have time to work with a patient.  Let me know if you need some info, i'm like 2 minutes south of downtown



I'm really hoping that Acadian will pick me up in OC TX, but if you know any Austin area services that are hiring right now let me know, I didn't see any but FDs that were looking for people  
I'm hoping to just finish up real quick at TEEX and get some medic experience under my belt that way, but Acadian has their own academy so I might try for that if I get picked up by them.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 28, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> well, you could be at the bottom, looking around thinking, meh, i kinda like it!



Hey! That's where I am now


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 28, 2010)

Why wasn't I offered this list of good places, jimi?!


Last time I let you sleep on my couch!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 28, 2010)

lol 
i'm just talking about Austin Travis county...which you already know about~

and i was talking about medic school... which is behind you now, bud!

J, If you want to work for ATCEMS, don't short yourself by going to TEEX.  

From one of the captains i've been speaking with at ATCEMS, you won't get hired.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh, Linuss, i just figured out what you are talking about.  Let me know man, i can point you to some decent places


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 28, 2010)

Jimi, I'll take that list


----------



## MidwestFF (Jun 28, 2010)

Im ready for this full moon to go away, last few days have been crazy!!


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 28, 2010)

McDonald v Chicago is finally in and the debate is over. The 2nd amendment is an individual right that the states can not take away without due process. 

http://www.examiner.com/x-5738-Poli...-of-the-McDonald-v-Chicago-Supreme-Court-Case


----------



## mct601 (Jun 28, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> McDonald v Chicago is finally in and the debate is over. The 2nd amendment is an individual right that the states can not take away without due process.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/x-5738-Poli...-of-the-McDonald-v-Chicago-Supreme-Court-Case



Yes sir, great news.


0320 wake up tomorrow. Another long day of oil stand bys. I'm on a different site so HOPEFULLY this will be a 12 or 13 hour day, not a 14.5.


Oh, two new updates. A) Oil should be on the shores by now. They were bracing for landfall Saturday and Sunday. My Sunday briefing stated that it was 2-3 miles out and wind was bringing it towards the shore. So its a high chance that by the time I get on shift tomorrow, its there- which leads to 

B ) I'm on a roaming unit, which means I'm on the front lines. I'll take pics, I'm debating bringing my Digital Rebel.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 28, 2010)

*We have twenty people online and no one in chat.*

Everybody into the pool!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 28, 2010)

There are now 2 of us


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 28, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> Everybody into the pool!


 

There are now 23 of us online and nobody in chat.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 29, 2010)

Party in the chat, wootwoot.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, sheesh. I get on chat and nobody there! I think I scared everyone away. h34r:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 29, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Well, sheesh. I get on chat and nobody there! I think I scared everyone away. h34r:


 
Is because you is a GIRL!!! Remember that whole thing a day or so ago?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 29, 2010)

Attention crazy lady:  I am not the police and I did not install a tracking device in your nose.

We tried things your way with me trying to talk you down for 10 minutes, now we do it my way, with 5mg of Valium making you sleepy.





Oh Valium.  You work with seizures AND crazy people. Is there anything you can't do?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2010)

Ugh... 


that is all


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 29, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Ugh...
> 
> 
> that is all



That may be all but it is enough though. I'll second it. 

Ugh! 

Family stuff can be so much fun.......... :-/


----------



## foxfire (Jun 29, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Is because you is a GIRL!!! Remember that whole thing a day or so ago?



 I don't think it had to do with the her being a girl, that scared everyone off the other day. It had to do with the topic at hand that was amongst two or three girls. (can't remember who all what there)
 Not all girls are that scary.h34r:


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 29, 2010)

foxfire said:


> Not all girls are that scary.h34r:



Birth control isn't scary. Unplanned pregnancies are.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Birth control isn't scary. Unplanned pregnancies are.



you bring up a very good point there


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 29, 2010)

foxfire said:


> I don't think it had to do with the her being a girl, that scared everyone off the other day. It had to do with the topic at hand that was amongst two or three girls. (can't remember who all what there)
> Not all girls are that scary.h34r:


 
You are right. ^_^


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 29, 2010)

2 cops killed in Florida :sad:





One leaves behind a 9 month pregnant wife, another a wife with 4 sons.  


The :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: who shot them was stupid enough to give them his ID to run a check on warrants, so they know exactly who they are looking for.





One of the officers is being kept on life support so they can donate his organs.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 29, 2010)

Jeeze that's a shame. I hope they find him soon.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2010)

damn damn damn... stupid tx.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow that is terrible! I was going to complain about something, but suddenly it dosen't seem like such a big deal any more. I may have my problems, but I am not the wife of a cop who got killed and has to take care of 4 kids by myself. 

Thoughts and prayers are with the families.

Do you know what department they were with?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 29, 2010)

Tampa PD.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 29, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Tampa PD.


 
Dang.....I even used to live there.


----------



## mct601 (Jun 29, 2010)

SO sad about the cops.


I honestly can't believe I'm expected to work three 16s in a row. When I live an hour away.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 29, 2010)

are you wearing a respirator while you are out there?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 29, 2010)

Woah! Robert Byrd died yesterday too. -_-


----------



## mct601 (Jun 29, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> are you wearing a respirator while you are out there?



No oil on the shores outside of tarballs. They need respirators in LA and aren't always getting them.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2010)

Does anyone happen to have any contacts at an EMS training program in TX by any chance? I need to find someone who will sign off that I am trained in adult and infant ETI, MAST (which is a BASIC skill here in NM), and IV. apparently the person who told me they'd accept my medic practicals result sheet from NR told me wrong and the entire packet is coming back to me so I can resend it.

And by sign off I do mean actually going there and demonstrating my ability doing the skill, not just pencil whipping it, BTW


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 29, 2010)

mct601 said:


> No oil on the shores outside of tarballs. They need respirators in LA and aren't always getting them.



Don't have to be close to the oil to reap the benefits of the benzene and methane…


----------



## mct601 (Jun 29, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Don't have to be close to the oil to reap the benefits of the benzene and methane…



Believe me I know. As of now there's been no problems. 8 pts today. Every single one of them had identical complaints and vitals. Why? These companies are working them to where they get under 3hrs of sleep per night. One lady said she had under an hour. Something needs to be done.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm at a loss for words. When I asked my psych patient for her name she told me "Go take a :censored::censored::censored::censored:!" I actually had to at the time. Schizos must be psychic.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 30, 2010)

Doing ICS 100 online right now. Sort of interesting.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 30, 2010)

Boy it was fast at first, but then it started to slow down and seemed like forever near the end. Got it though. Gonna do NIMS 700 tomorrow (well, later tonight. It's 1:59 AM here and I plan on doing after work at about 7:00 PM I hope).


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 30, 2010)

Groans..............I just need a short break from everything in general. Like just three days off, away from the ambulance, the farm, everything.....and all the problems that go with all of that.:sad:

But I'm not going to get that any time soon.:glare:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 30, 2010)

Aprz said:


> Doing ICS 100 online right now. Sort of interesting.


I have to do the entire series (four courses...I forget the numbers) so I can get a free trip to Michigan in the name of disaster preparedness.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 30, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> I have to do the entire series (four courses...I forget the numbers) so I can get a free trip to Michigan in the name of disaster preparedness.


New EMT grad and I want to work for Royal Ambulance and they require you to have ICS 100 and NIMS 700, which is why I am doing 'em, but I think I will considering doing more just to have more certs and education under my belt.. be in sync with things when a disaster happens. They're easy anyhow.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 30, 2010)

Aprz said:


> New EMT grad and I want to work for Royal Ambulance and they require you to have ICS 100 and NIMS 700, which is why I am doing 'em, but I think I will considering doing more just to have more certs and education under my belt.. be in sync with things when a disaster happens. They're easy anyhow.


I know.  I've had to do them countless times before in the various permutations of them over the past 15 years.  

BTW, as a former supervisor (not with that service obviously), I can tell you that the extra ICS classes and the like are not going to really improve your chances any.  They won't hurt, but it's not going to really make you stand out in the massive stack of applications due to how easy the courses are.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 30, 2010)

I had to get 100 and 200, and 700 to apply as a dispatcher at RM... So I've got all three now  and no one else I'm applying to seems to use them at all


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 30, 2010)

Everyone out here has to have 100/700 and 200/800 to work for any emergency or public service.  As I have said before, all the online and classroom instruction is useless until you see ICS work in real life... When done correctly, it is a thing of beauty...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 30, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Everyone out here has to have 100/700 and 200/800 to work for any emergency or public service.  As I have said before, all the online and classroom instruction is useless until you see ICS work in real life... When done correctly, it is a thing of beauty...



I'd never even heard of NIMS until I started looking at jobs in CO. No one in NM that I've seen required them


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 30, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'd never even heard of NIMS until I started looking at jobs in CO. No one in NM that I've seen required them



Seriously!? They're required for pretty much everything. Even needed them for volunteer SAR.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 30, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> When done correctly, it is a thing of beauty...



And when done incorrectly, is the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 30, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Seriously!? They're required for pretty much everything. Even needed them for volunteer SAR.



100% serious. My hospital of course didn't need them, the first service  I worked for didn't know what they were, and every other service I've applied at in NM (a lot recently ) don't have them as a reqiurement


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 1, 2010)

I can't believe I just sent that...


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 1, 2010)

Update me jt.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 1, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> And when done incorrectly, is the stuff of nightmares.



Lol. So true!

Like when fire thinks they are running a high angle wilderness rescue?


----------



## Aprz (Jul 1, 2010)

NIMS 700 was boring, but I got through it. Now I need to be medically examine, take the ADL test, get a tetanus shot, and I should be good to go to apply there.

Yeh, I kind of figure it won't make me a star in the stack of applications, but I meant just knowledge to back me up when this sort of stuff does go down. Don't want to know just the bare minimum of how incidents are getting taken care of.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 1, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Update me jt.



When I hear soemthing I'll let you know... And when I resend it. Apparently my phone doesn't like pasting large files and then sending them through facebook... I got an error message late last night saying it didn't send

Although now I'm not sure if I wanna try sending it again


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 1, 2010)

June was an awesome month, then my girlfriend and I broke up at the stroke of midnight last night. 

Watch out San Diego, Adam's single again


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 1, 2010)

Dear ex-landlord,

Thank you so much for changing the arrangement from, "Sure, you can keep the couches a few days until you sell them," to "I need you to get rid of the couches" in less than 24 hours. Also, yes, I kept a set of keys. Do you understand how hard it would be to try to schedule potential buyers around your, their, and my schedule? That kinda of dictates that I need a pair of keys. Similarly, unless you plan on being around tomorrow (since the Salvation Army doesn't do same day pickup) for a 3 hour block between 7am and 5pm, it doesn't do anyone any good if I return the keys today. 

Thanks, 
JPINFV


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 1, 2010)

Sweet.  Watching "Trauma Life in the ER" and this episode is at Baylors level 2 in Dallas.


I actually know what I'm seeing!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 1, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Sweet.  Watching "Trauma Life in the ER" and this episode is at Baylors level 2 in Dallas.
> 
> 
> I actually know what I'm seeing!



Y'all deliver to Baylor? I've heard that is a pretty good hospital. 

I always like seeing a hospital you know on those shows. Used to live in Tampa FL about a half mile from Tampa general. Saw that one on the show once. They are busy!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 2, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Y'all deliver to Baylor? I've heard that is a pretty good hospital.
> 
> I always like seeing a hospital you know on those shows. Used to live in Tampa FL about a half mile from Tampa general. Saw that one on the show once. They are busy!



Heck, Baylor is the one I took all my ODs to a couple weeks back.  I'm either at Baylor or Parkland (as in burn formula Parkland) on most shifts.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 2, 2010)

> but I meant just knowledge to back me up when this sort of stuff does go down



OK, whatever kid.  :lol:


----------



## Seaglass (Jul 2, 2010)

Although I grabbed stuff from the drugstore I haven't touched since puberty, SCBA still makes me break out. 

I got to spend an hour sleeping in a hammock today.

I'm not sure whether I need a life or have too much of one.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 2, 2010)

Spoke to a supervisor about doing the contact on the coast through BP...that would be a TON of money of I chose to do it. 


Just don't know if I want to work that much in a month lol.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd do it if I could. It's just one month.


----------



## EMSLaw (Jul 2, 2010)

Ugh.  I have duty this weekend.  

Remind me to glance at the protocols and review treatments for burn injuries.  Someone, somewhere in my town, is going to set off a firework in their hand.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2010)

Yay I finally manned up and sent it... but she has said nothing.. .WTF


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 3, 2010)

You never told me!


----------



## Fox800 (Jul 3, 2010)

On a side note, applying traction to a dislocated hip due to a pulseless foot is harder than I thought. And even harder to secure.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 3, 2010)

Fox800 said:


> On a side note, applying traction to a dislocated hip due to a pulseless foot is harder than I thought. And even harder to secure.



those are some strong muscles!  Traction is one of those things that is hard to get practice on!  And you never know if you gave enough because the patient screams no matter what.  I was just setting up a buck's traction for a peer the other day, little old 90 pound lady and i didn't know if I was strong enough to hold it long enough to attach her to the weight!


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jul 3, 2010)

I finally got my semi-nocturnal toddler to sleep. Now everyone in the house is down for the night and I get to drink the last bottle of Blue Moon. Ahhhhh From :wacko: to B) in just a few sips. This year is out to get me. If I can survive the next 6 months I'll be stronger than a Titan.


----------



## Fox800 (Jul 3, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Heck, Baylor is the one I took all my ODs to a couple weeks back.  I'm either at Baylor or Parkland (as in burn formula Parkland) on most shifts.



You at DeathStar?


----------



## Fox800 (Jul 3, 2010)

I got to pace my first 3rd-degree AV block this week. That was fun.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 3, 2010)

Fox800 said:


> I got to pace my first 3rd-degree AV block this week. That was fun.




noice!  Presentation?


----------



## Fox800 (Jul 3, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> noice!  Presentation?



Generalized weakness all night, called at 0630. Cold to touch, HR 25, regular BP/SPO2/ETCO2, recurrent syncopal episodes lasting 5-10 seconds each. No complaints of pain or shortness of breath, though.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 3, 2010)

Fox800 said:


> Generalized weakness all night, called at 0630. Cold to touch, HR 25, regular BP/SPO2/ETCO2, recurrent syncopal episodes lasting 5-10 seconds each. No complaints of pain or shortness of breath, though.



awesome! never seen a live one.  i'm betting that HR got yours going a little bit!

There's this certain cardiologist who always writes orders on our charts.  DO NOT call me unless HR is sustained <30 or great than 6 second pauses. what a joke!

DO NOT CALL ME UNLESS YOU CALL CODE BLUE.... lol


----------



## Fox800 (Jul 3, 2010)

80BPM @ 85mA FTW.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 3, 2010)

Fox800 said:


> 80BPM @ 85mA FTW.



isn't it nice to be needed!  Where did y'all transport to?


----------



## Fox800 (Jul 3, 2010)

HIPPA all up in here. Not your facility.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 3, 2010)

Fox800 said:


> HIPPA all up in here. Not your facility.



man i always forget about hippa when i'm not at work!  i know i shouldn't! thanks for keep me honest!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 3, 2010)

I just found this awesome site.

Grooveshark, from a friend on facebook.  it is described as "the world's ipod."


pretty freaking killeR!


----------



## Fox800 (Jul 3, 2010)

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=18769
If you're feeling bored...I bet someone figures it out pretty quick. Interesting call, though.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 3, 2010)

I was just noticing that it seems you and I are the only bored ones around right now lol.  I'm about to turn on some modern warfare 2... after i finish my tuscani pasta!  Oh thank you pizza hut for delivering my dinner when i'm too tired and lazy to access my refigerator!


----------



## Fox800 (Jul 3, 2010)

Genetics homework is quite boring, thank you.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 3, 2010)

Funny. my life's work is healing people.  my life's play is blowing them up.


----------



## Joe (Jul 3, 2010)

xbox or ps3? 
CapitalPnshment on xbox


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 3, 2010)

Joe said:


> xbox or ps3?
> CapitalPnshment on xbox




cool cool flood8 on xbox. i'll add you up as soon as i get back from the store with my new addiction.

vitamin water zero : recoup.  oh the peachy goodness. i just love me some artificial peach flavoring.

oh darn. too late to buy beer.  MAN wtf. nightshift has me ruined.  i'm wide awake at post-midnight.

i'll hit ya up here in a bit!


----------



## Joe (Jul 3, 2010)

cool, its all about vitamin water revive, and tiger milk protein *candy* bars.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 3, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> nightshift has me ruined.  i'm wide awake at post-midnight.



Amen my friend........amen.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 3, 2010)

Is it sick that I am praying that one of of those 10's-of-thousands of tourists invading my county this weekend jack themselves up good enough to require swiftwater rescue, technical rescue, or a nice wilderness medical rescue?  I am staying sober and available like I do on every holiday and I would like to be rewarded for my dedication.  -_-


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 3, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Is it sick that I am praying that one of of those 10's-of-thousands of tourists invading my county this weekend jack themselves up good enough to require swiftwater rescue, technical rescue, or a nice wilderness medical rescue?  I am staying sober and available like I do on every holiday and I would like to be rewarded for my dedication.  -_-



Its such a strange juxtaposition.  Being the healer... hoping someone get's hurt! 

I usually put it like this... "i don't want someone to have a bad day... i just want to be there when they do!"

on an unrelated side note, and since i was going to post this anyway.

Shadowed in an ICU two weeks ago... and saw dude nasally intubated with an EIGHT!

Ok, given he was an african american (please forgive my sterotyping of his large nostrils) and he was a large man... but OMFG an 8 in the nose! ouch ouch ouch.

poor dude's PMH: Victim of an assault with placement of a steel plate 2nd to head trauma.  This admission:  Took a baseball bat to the head that DEFORMED the plate in his head!!!!!

this guy must be a REALLY nice guy, to take a baseball bat to the head on two separate occasions.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 3, 2010)

Joe said:


> cool, its all about vitamin water revive, and tiger milk protein *candy* bars.



oh i haven't tried those yet.  I usually shy away from protein supplements as i'm an avid carnivore.  unless i'm on a climbing trip, then i'll definitely take at least one for the day.


i'm waiting on my wife to finish a movie on the tv now before i can play mw2. She came home from her cousin's while i was out getting the beverages and now she's "finishing" the twilight movie.  it's all freaking drama in the living room.  i haven't gotten into the series yet, so i'm ignoring it.  But from the storylines i'm hearing, i'm thinking that the grand finale battle is about to happen. lame lame!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 3, 2010)

i just realized that i have emtlife open in two browser windows and had a reply to the same thread going in each window.

freaking stupid move end.  E N D!!!1!!!


----------



## Fox800 (Jul 3, 2010)

My station is like...60 degrees inside. It's a cooler in here. I'm freezing, I have my bunker jacket on. I wonder how much the fireys pay for their electric bill...it's July, in Texas.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 3, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Its such a strange juxtaposition.  Being the healer... hoping someone get's hurt!
> 
> I usually put it like this... "i don't want someone to have a bad day... i just want to be there when they do!"



Ya, but whe I see small children playing near class 3 rapids, running at 3500 cfs, at 42 degrees, without parental supervision "because it is vacation and the effing forest is a giant playground where no bad can happen to flatlanders without a clue"... is it bad that I think: "I sure hope one of these morons drown and give me something to do"?    j/k... kinda...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 3, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Ya, but whe I see small children playing near class 3 rapids, running at 3500 cfs, at 42 degrees, without parental supervision "because it is vacation and the effing forest is a giant playground where no bad can happen to flatlanders without a clue"... is it bad that I think: "I sure hope one of these morons drown and give me something to do"?    j/k... kinda...



Dude, if he drowns, you have nothing to do but a body recovery. Where is the fun in that? I'd go for a near drowning or a strait up immersion/hypothermia w/ some highly technical swiftwater work and the Air Force SAR/MEDEVAC bird. Sweetness.

Side note: M-res-Q, do y'all have military air available to you for stuff, or does the SO handle all of it. If we have need of a true SAR bird we call the USAF SAR 60 out of Spokane. I suppose in theory we can also call WA DNR and get one of their Jet Rangers or Hueys.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 3, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Side note: M-res-Q, do y'all have military air available to you for stuff, or does the SO handle all of it. If we have need of a true SAR bird we call the USAF SAR 60 out of Spokane. I suppose in theory we can also call WA DNR and get one of their Jet Rangers or Hueys.



I'm not the Mountain Man but I will tell you out here we regularly get help from the National Guard and/or Army. They write it off as training. We've also had media helicopters and medical helicopters help with searching.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 3, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Dude, if he drowns, you have nothing to do but a body recovery. Where is the fun in that? I'd go for a near drowning or a strait up immersion/hypothermia w/ some highly technical swiftwater work and the Air Force SAR/MEDEVAC bird. Sweetness.
> 
> Side note: M-res-Q, do y'all have military air available to you for stuff, or does the SO handle all of it. If we have need of a true SAR bird we call the USAF SAR 60 out of Spokane. I suppose in theory we can also call WA DNR and get one of their Jet Rangers or Hueys.



Actaully, our waters are so cold, fast, and removed from a fast emergency response (especially with heavy snow melt) that statistically speaking if we get called out it is probably gonna be a swiftwater search and recovery; some of these operations have lasted over a year and in a few cases the remains are still MIA after 20+ years.  If it is to be a Swiftwater Rescue, the victim has to be able to get themselves out of the water in less than 90 seconds.  Past that, hypothermia and the natural obsticles in the water will turn it into a recovery.  For every rescue we perform, we will see 8-10 search and recovery operations.  Sad, but true.  However, from a rescuer perspective, recovery operations are often more involved and require a lot more swiftwater and technical ropes skill because instead of performing the operation once to rescue them, we are doing evolutions over and over in a continued search.  As far as kids go, sad fact is that in swiftwater conditions "Children Do Not Float".  Adults can get lucky (there is no such thing as a fighting chance since fighting swiftwater conditions is pointless unless you are trained to work _with_ the water) but children sink fast.

As far as the use of helos go.  Our Team started air operations training with the US NAvy back in the late 70's / early 80's and for years contracted out with a local company.  They provided the helicopter and pilot... we provided trained searchers, rescuers, and medics to fly.  Money is tight now-a-days and even though I LOVE the little Lama (not so much with the Bell 212), it costs too much for the county to contract out on anything past the REALLY big calls.  If we need a helo we have multiple agencies around that can assist.  The California Highway Patrol has about a dozen birds in the state that we can call; and rountinly do.  Yosemite can render Mutual Aid.  One of the Valley Counties has a new helo that they are really happy to get in the air.  And we can, only when all other options are exhausted (by law), request the Military.  The National Guard is the first option, but we also have the Marine Mountain Warefare Center nearby that can also assist.  The Air Ambulances in the area have also done aerial fly bys on searches if they are in the area already, but the CHP birds (staffed with one medic) tend to do 90% of the flying now-a-days.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 3, 2010)

Finally back in Denver


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 3, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Finally back in Denver



Where were you?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 3, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Where were you?



New Mexico for the most part, with a day in El Paso... The whole trip was more of a frustration than anything 

http://twitgoo.com/16mosg


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 3, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> I'm not the Mountain Man but I will tell you out here we regularly get help from the National Guard and/or Army. They write it off as training. We've also had media helicopters and medical helicopters help with searching.



Media bird? What's that? Lol. We never even have them come into the county I swear. 

And we have called our med helo (Northwest Medstar) for searches and boy, do they get mad! We were told once basically "we are not a SAR agency if you need search and rescue you call the Air Force. Sorry, you can't get a bird."

So if we are lucky well get the SAR 60 out of Fairchild AFB. I have not yet worked with the Air Force myself, but summer is just starting.  And I was gone last summer, so I of course missed all the good SAR calls. 

We shall see. 

Mountan,

You have sure got a heck of alot of birds available to y'all. We have the one 60 out of Fairchild, two WA DNR Cobras and two WA DNR Hueys. I suppose if we really were hurting we could get at the USFS Jet Ranger Helitak bird, but that is a good two hours out. I guess a former County Sheriff owned his own fixed wing and he used to go and fly SAR missions with several deputies and County SAR folks for eyes.

We are a mostly agricultural community, so we don't have too many hikers and stuff like that getting lost. We do get our share, but most people don't go out of their way to come hike and such here.


----------



## mct601 (Jul 3, 2010)

What do you guys do to burn time while on shift? Being on oil stand by, I can't sleep per AMR policy, so I have to stay away the entire 12-16 hours. I just downloaded SimCity for my iPhone and searching for some time consuming games for my netbook (has to be direct download).


----------



## Fox800 (Jul 3, 2010)

mct601 said:


> What do you guys do to burn time while on shift? Being on oil stand by, I can't sleep per AMR policy, so I have to stay away the entire 12-16 hours. I just downloaded SimCity for my iPhone and searching for some time consuming games for my netbook (has to be direct download).



Are you system status management? If so, good question.

Think I'll kick back in this recliner and rest the ol' eyes.

Ok, tha twas mean. B)


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 4, 2010)

Alright Lesnar, respect. He let go of that choke as soon as he tapped.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 4, 2010)

Whelp if any of you remember me writing about that OD that I ran on from the rave. 


Just found out he died.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 4, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Whelp if any of you remember me writing about that OD that I ran on from the rave.
> 
> 
> Just found out he died.


 
I remember you telling. But for some reason I thought you already said he died. Any idea what he ODed on?


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 4, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Finally back in Denver



When are you coming to the amusement park?! 



lightsandsirens5 said:


> I remember you telling. But for some reason I thought you already said he died. Any idea what he ODed on?



Ecstacy, per Linus.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 4, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Alright Lesnar, respect. He let go of that choke as soon as he tapped.



I guess he's not a total douche, just mostly


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 4, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> I guess he's not a total douche, just mostly



word


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> When are you coming to the amusement park?!
> 
> 
> 
> Ecstacy, per Linus.



Soon. Hopefully before my next big road trip (this one hopefully actually getting to TN)


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 4, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Whelp if any of you remember me writing about that OD that I ran on from the rave.
> 
> 
> Just found out he died.



details?


----------



## Outdoornut (Jul 4, 2010)

*Hey!*

Hey all,

So yeah....haven't been on in a while. Been working like a crazy person (all that outdoor stuff I love!). Haven't had a lot of free time...weekends are spent sleeping (last weekend slept 13 hours saturday night to sunday morning it was grand!) Finally got on the internet today to buy a climbing harness....been trying to justify getting a new one for a while and even though I can wear the ones here I decided I wanted my own.

Feel like I am in the boons out here. Had to evac a student last week and it was quite an ordeal. It's so rural out here that calling 911 is a whole new ball game....it's all private ambulances and it takes a minimum of 40-45 minutes before help arives....that and the nearest hospitail is an hour and 45 minutes (the nearest legit hospitial is 3 hours away). The majority of the staff working here have WEMT and we deal with our own medical emergencies for the most part....couldn't figure out why at first lol now I know. For me it's good insentive to work on being NOT accident prone...which I have failed at all ready but at least I am trying to work on it. 

On the other hand dealing with our own medical emergencies means I have gotten quite a bit of WFR practice (which is cool since I have to recert this fall...yay). 

In any case....it's going well. Hope everyone else is having a good summer. What has everyone been up too (besides working of course)?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy birthday to all my fellow Americans! (you Canadians, Kiwis, Aussies, Bits, South Afticans and others can disregard this post if ya want.)

Have a great fouth and do nobody get blown up!

God bless.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 4, 2010)

party in the chat wootwoot


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2010)

Yay for today. Pretty fun
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2011562&id=110000979&l=01ab59bbe9


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 5, 2010)

So, I heard one of the worst things that a healthcare provider can hear from a patient yesterday:


"I'm going to die, please don't let me die"




Talk about pucker factor.  That's a worse thing than hearing an asthmatic say they've been intubated.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 5, 2010)

Whew! Made it through the fourth without blowing myself up. That's a plus.


 I love living in a fireworks state. :-D


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 5, 2010)

Just got home.  Kinda got my wish for a fun SAR holiday weekend.

Paged out at 1445 for a subject missing in the woods for 2 days.  Was organizing the response from our SAR Cache when Dispatched called and said that we have a second call:  3 people went into the water in a location where we have had past swiftwater recoverys.  One older male was out of the water but having difficulty breathing.  The other 2 males were in the middle of the river clinging to a rock.  Hmmm...  which call is a priority and we should devote limited SAR resources to?

Stepped up a Swiftwater Rescue response.  Get half way there and get cancelled because they got out of the water on theit own (somehow) and Ambulance and FIRE would handle the medical stuff.  We continued on to the missing person call.  WOW!  If you are gonna do HEAVY drugs for 20 years (including the morning you go missing) DO NOT wander into the woods!  Helo (which was called in for the search and for the swiftwater call) located the man sitting in the middle of a 25 foot wide creek/river after a good deal of searching.  Took us an hour to cut trail to him (spent a lot of time wading in the water).  2 days in the woods.  Nearly naked (only one piece of clothing covering his bits - not even shoes).  Cold.  Wet.  Hungrey.  Lacerations and scrapes everywhere.  Sunburned.  Back pain (azz pain really).  He was not gonna be amblatory and even if we pushed him it would take 3-4 or more hours to push him out.  Not medically the best idea.  Carry out?  Not in that terrain without 50 strong backs, a lot of ropes, and a good 6 hours.  Oh... helo...  can we say "short haul"?  

Long evening... Mountain is kinda "SAR Happy"... still wanted that swiftwater call...  ^_^


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 5, 2010)

Had my first code today, pediatric. Thank God it was a cct and I had an RN and flight medic on board.


----------



## firetender (Jul 5, 2010)

Less than 100 to go for the 5,000th poster! Who will be the ONE!


----------



## foxfire (Jul 5, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Whew! Made it through the fourth without blowing myself up. That's a plus.
> 
> 
> I love living in a fireworks state. :-D



 Lucky you. In my state all we get is the sparklers and snappers.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 5, 2010)

foxfire said:


> Lucky you. In my state all we get is the sparklers and snappers.



In my county we get forest fires...


----------



## foxfire (Jul 5, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> In my county we get forest fires...



yeah, but it is just not the same thing. =)

no worries of fires around here from fireworks, legal or otherwise. Our fourth was rained out. <_<


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 5, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I love living in a fireworks state. :-D



I hate it! 4th year in a row that I've gotten burn marks on my car because my neighbors don't like me. They like to aim the fireworks directly at the house. This year was even better, because they managed to set my front yard on fire. I'm really not looking forward to next year.


----------



## firetender (Jul 5, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> I hate it! 4th year in a row that I've gotten burn marks on my car because my neighbors don't like me. They like to aim the fireworks directly at the house. This year was even better, because they managed to set my front yard on fire. I'm really not looking forward to next year.



I wouldn't either; but that's because I hate moving. Why in hell would you stay?


----------



## Trayos (Jul 6, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> I hate it! 4th year in a row that I've gotten burn marks on my car because my neighbors don't like me. They like to aim the fireworks directly at the house. This year was even better, because they managed to set my front yard on fire. I'm really not looking forward to next year.


Seems a little extreme, maybe you should set up a sprinkler next year?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 6, 2010)

firetender said:


> I wouldn't either; but that's because I hate moving. Why in hell would you stay?



Welllll, it's actually my parents house, and I don't have anywhere else to go right now.  I'm trying to get some money saved up so I can move out again, but I'm kinda stuck at the moment.

Oh, and we did have the sprinkler going, but it's been hot and dry lately. Luckily it was a small fire.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2010)

I wish I knew what the next few months had in store for me. Even knowing where I'm going to be living or with who would be nice


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 6, 2010)

Awww.. my little Lucid is growing up! :blush:


PS--- Lights, you and I have the same amount of post in here now.  HA!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Awww.. my little Lucid is growing up! :blush:
> 
> 
> PS--- Lights, you and I have the same amount of post in here now.  HA!


Lucid growing up? What did I miss?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank God the wireless is back up and running here. Been kind of boreing at times without it. 

Well, I made it through my interview in one piece, have to wait and see what's next. :-/


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Thank God the wireless is back up and running here. Been kind of boreing at times without it.
> 
> Well, I made it through my interview in one piece, have to wait and see what's next. :-/



I hate that feeling. Let's hope you get some good news!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank god for California's Disaster Workers Compensation...  It amazes me how much Posion Oak I can pick up despite being super careful...  I needed to get shot up because this itching is only gonna get worse...  I hope the tweeker we rescued is greatful...  :glare:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 6, 2010)

Last night in the ER:

Nurse 1- "How do I raise the knees?  Jeez this is hard"
Nurse 2- "That's what she said"


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 6, 2010)

Okay... my azz is sore...  and before you make any jokes (linuss, jt, l&s, lucid, or others), it has something to do with that 14 gage (felt like it) that the Nazi Nurse jabbed into me this morning.  :unsure:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Okay... my azz is sore...  and before you make any jokes (linuss, jt, l&s, lucid, or others), it has something to do with that 14 gage (felt like it) that the Nazi Nurse jabbed into me this morning.  :unsure:



I'm assuming this nurse was male, right?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 6, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'm assuming this nurse was male, right?



Jealous?    Make you think of going to nursing school?  

Remind me to shun you next time in chat.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Jealous?    Make you think of going to nursing school?
> 
> Remind me to shun you next time in chat.



Actually, been debating that for a while now  And you won't shun me, I'll shun you first!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey, why did I get named first in the group, huh?




I just bought one of those BOA constricting bands... $25 total.  Gonna give it a test and see if it helps with IVs.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Hey, why did I get named first in the group, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me know how you like it. I've been looking at one since I worked in the ED


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 6, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Hey, why did I get named first in the group, huh?



Just naming those with the most "directionless lives" who were likely to make "that's what she said" and "Did you like it" jokes...  Off course, I am number 5 on the list of most directionless and "that's what she said" was the first thing that came to my mind after I wrote that...  gigidy...


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 7, 2010)

Excuses >_>



Going through my iTunes, finding the music I don't ever listen to and deleting it.  Jeez, and I thought 3gb of music wasn't a lot...


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 7, 2010)

Try sixteen gb


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 7, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Okay... my azz is sore... and before you make any jokes (linuss, jt, l&s, lucid, or others), it has something to do with that 14 gage (felt like it) that the Nazi Nurse jabbed into me this morning. :unsure:


 
Har har har! You gots yourself stuck good! 

And you no can point your finger at Lucid. You have way more posts than she does in this thread. -_-


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm so bored! Spent almost 24 hours in bed, and there's nothing to do. Stupid work restrictions. :sad:


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 7, 2010)

5.4 earthquake in BFE, California and San Diego news stations are going absolutely nuts. Breaking news: Birdbath loses an inch of water and some medicine bottles fell out of a medicine cabinet!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2010)

Had fun today shooting  And not guns for once either. Shot about 200 photos while wandering around.


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 7, 2010)

Probably the most gruesome website I have ever visited. Shows you 'What happens' in several situations. WARNING: VERY GRAPHIC PHOTOS AND VIDEOS. View at own risk.

http://theync.com/


----------



## Sasha (Jul 7, 2010)

Party in the chat, wootwoot!


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 7, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Party in the chat, wootwoot!



Yes it was!


----------



## Sasha (Jul 7, 2010)

ahem... i repeat....

Party in the chat! Wootwoot!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2010)

Interview Tuesday in Austin... AHHHH!! Running around today like a chicken with my head cut off


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 8, 2010)

what agency?


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 8, 2010)

"Hey, I noticed it's your birthday today; Guess who's washing the rigs?" - My supervisor.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 8, 2010)

Sasha said:


> ahem... i repeat....
> 
> Party in the chat! Wootwoot!



I thought the expression was party in ......................


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 8, 2010)

Stupid flakiness.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 8, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Interview Tuesday in Austin... AHHHH!! Running around today like a chicken with my head cut off


 
I'm kind of liking the mental image I'm getting right now. On the other hand though......it is _slightly_ disturbing.

Good luck man!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> what agency?



Interview is for Acadian Ambulance for their SE TX operations.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I'm kind of liking the mental image I'm getting right now. On the other hand though......it is _slightly_ disturbing.
> 
> Good luck man!



Everyone I've talked to said that it's an amusing mental image when I'm concerned  And thanks !


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 8, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Everyone I've talked to said that it's an amusing mental image when I'm concerned  And thanks !


 
Well, be glad that you are capable of providing such quality entertainment to your fellow man.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2010)

Party in the chat, wootwoot!


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 8, 2010)

To anyone who works in Oakland: 

Stay Safe tonight...


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 8, 2010)

I feel like a grownup...

I have a full $66 in a 401(k)!


----------



## medic417 (Jul 8, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Party in the chat, wootwoot!



Guess I missed the party.  :sad:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 8, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I feel like a grownup...
> 
> I have a full $66 in a 401(k)!


 
Woot!

Well, you have got me beat.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 8, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well, you have got me beat.



And in more ways than one h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Guess I missed the party.  :sad:


No one showed up, so I partied by myself.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 8, 2010)

Sasha said:


> No one showed up, so I partied by myself.




Kin..



Naw, too easy.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2010)

Linuss said:


> And in more ways than one h34r:


 
Ouch Linuss! OUCH! :,-(

I'm gonna go cry now.


----------



## firetender (Jul 9, 2010)

32 to go


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 9, 2010)

Pyrate rum from Xo Reserve is awesome...


----------



## mct601 (Jul 9, 2010)

Another day, another standby.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sasha said:


> No one showed up, so I partied by myself.



h34r:


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I feel like a grownup...
> 
> I have a full $66 in a 401(k)!



No you are not a grown up until your 401 and your pension plan are stolen.  Then you get that empty feeling that means you are a hopeless adult with no escape.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2010)

So... forum help me decide. Should I make a pitstop in DFW?  I'm already gonna be in Austin and just outside of San Antonio. Should I make three large cities in one trip?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 9, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> So... forum help me decide. Should I make a pitstop in DFW?  I'm already gonna be in Austin and just outside of San Antonio. Should I make three large cities in one trip?



that's like 5 more hours of driving on your trip.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> that's like 5 more hours of driving on your trip.



Meh, already debating heading up northeast a few states over too, so I'm not too worried about 5 hours  Besides, it's a 16 hour trip just to get to Austin


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2010)

might be making a side trip to Shaw AFB in SC anyways, so adding hours on is a moot point. Interview to work on base as an EMT... This might be fun too


----------



## firetender (Jul 9, 2010)

*Who will be Directionless 5,000?*

I declared a contest a while ago. The 5,000th poster to this thread gets a free, signed copy of my book.

Good Luck!

And something special should happen from someone if that 5,000th Post gets posted on the post's 500th Page!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2010)

firetender said:


> I declared a contest a while ago. The 5,000th poster to this thread gets a free, signed copy of my book.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> And something special should happen from someone if that 5,000th Post gets posted on the post's 500th Page!



Me


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

I win.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

I win  now.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

Party in my ........... chat room.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wonder if I will win.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

Still in shock at loss of my friend.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2010)

You no win, you just spam


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> You no win, you just spam



Why are you calling me the number 1 lunch meat in Hawaii?


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey JT any word on getting Paramedic?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2010)

Loving this wtx. 85 degrees. Sunny. :-D 

Wonderful. I'm going to the lake tomorrow I hop.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

Lots of flooding in Texas and Mexico.:sad:


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

Its the final count down.  

[YOUTUBE]7_IKcMl_a9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Hey JT any word on getting Paramedic?



Yea, good news from TEEX, but everythign is on hold for the moment. I can't do anything until August. If I get the job in SE TX it will be a snap to finish up


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Yea, good news from TEEX, but everythign is on hold for the moment. I can't do anything until August. If I get the job in SE TX it will be a snap to finish up



Well hope all goes well for you.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Well hope all goes well for you.



Thanks man  And thanks for the info on them


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Thanks man  And thanks for the info on them



Your welcome.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey there's two of us in chat.  Is that a record?


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

We get 0 over the air in my area.  

http://www.moneytalksnews.com/2010/06/30/you-dont-have-to-pay-for-cable-tv/

"You might not know it, but you can watch HDTV with an antenna.
Over 99% of U.S. TV households can receive at least one local station over the air, while 89% can watch five or more. The picture is perfectly clear thanks to the switch to digital TV completed on June 12, 2009. You’ll either see a crisp, beautiful image or no image at all (static is a thing of the past). And the best part? All your favorite programming will still be in HD."


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

"There are no stations predicted to serve this location."

antennaweb.org


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2010)

Medic, stop "Polynisia's favorite lunch meating" this thread. 

Lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Medic, stop "Polynisia's favorite lunch meating" this thread.
> 
> Lol



That's one way to not have to worry about copyright infringment


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Medic, stop "Polynisia's favorite lunch meating" this thread.
> 
> Lol



Who me?  Never.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 9, 2010)

I win


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

I lost.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2010)

medic417 said:


> "There are no stations predicted to serve this location."
> 
> antennaweb.org



It's like back home in NM. No one is putting out signals anymore down there


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, that's it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2010)

Crap Linuss got it!


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> It's like back home in NM. No one is putting out signals anymore down there



That is the problem of living in remote areas.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Crap Linuss got it!


 

LINUSS HAS NO LIFE!!!!

I'm not complaining. I have more x000 posts than the rest of you. imurphy got #1000. jt got 2000. I got # 3000 AND 4000. So there Linuss!h34r:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2010)

Linuss also is three posts behind lead.


So......what happens at #10000? The world ends?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> LINUSS HAS NO LIFE!!!!
> 
> I'm not complaining. I have more x000 posts than the rest of you. imurphy got #1000. jt got 2000. I got # 3000 AND 4000. So there Linuss!h34r:


I got 2000? I didn't know that.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I got 2000? I didn't know that.



Sorry to late to claim the prize now.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2010)

Been trying to download a copy of Broken Vessels for 2 weeks now and I'm stuck at 98.9%. I hate torrents sometimes


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with prceline for buying airline tickets?


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Anyone have any experience with prceline for buying airline tickets?



No but have gotten some good prices on hotels from them.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 9, 2010)

Did my last day at the clinic yesterday and had the goodbye lunch with coworkers today. 

I'm going to miss wearing pajamas to work everyday, having constant free access to a doctor's advice/opinion (and prescriptions, every once in a while), drug company catered fancy lunches, and free pens and other drug company marketing shwag.


----------



## Veneficus (Jul 9, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Did my last day at the clinic yesterday and had the goodbye lunch with coworkers today.
> 
> I'm going to miss wearing pajamas to work everyday, having constant free access to a doctor's advice/opinion (and prescriptions, every once in a while), drug company catered fancy lunches, and free pens and other drug company marketing shwag.



What would make you give up all that?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Did my last day at the clinic yesterday and had the goodbye lunch with coworkers today.
> 
> I'm going to miss wearing pajamas to work everyday, having constant free access to a doctor's advice/opinion (and prescriptions, every once in a while), drug company catered fancy lunches, and free pens and other drug company marketing shwag.



When do you start your gig as satan?


----------



## medic417 (Jul 9, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Did my last day at the clinic yesterday and had the goodbye lunch with coworkers today.
> 
> I'm going to miss wearing pajamas to work everyday, having constant free access to a doctor's advice/opinion (and prescriptions, every once in a while), drug company catered fancy lunches, and free pens and other drug company marketing shwag.



I thought you were a bay watch girl at an amusement park?:unsure:


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 9, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> What would make you give up all that?



Money and dental insurance. They only had clinic 2 days a week and we had a huge drop in patient volume so I'd go weeks without working or a paycheck. Of course as soon as 2/3 of the MAs (including myself) quit, leaving behind the freshest and most irresponsible MA (constantly late, never restocks equipment, etc), our volume bounds back up. I need a full-time job anyways, though.



jtpaintball70 said:


> When do you start your gig as satan?



HA! Supposed to start Monday but they haven't cleared me yet... which is a whole 'nother stressful story. Just remember that "Satan" is the one that gets the cavalry going when you get stuck in a hairy situation. And "Satan" and God are often the only ones who know your whereabouts.... 



medic417 said:


> I thought you were a bay watch girl at an amusement park?:unsure:



Kinda. I'm usually the one who sits around doing nothing but handing out bandaids until.... a) the baywatch girls incompetently backboard someone for some idiotic reason and I have to explain why people in respiratory distress don't need to be backboarded and get them off the board; or b) the baywatch boys make fun of us saying "I could do your job, all you do is sit around" and then someone breaks their leg 5 seconds later. Really Mr. Ellis Certified Lifeguard... what do you think of this open tib-fib fracture? No sorry, vomiting is not the correct answer.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> HA! Supposed to start Monday but they haven't cleared me yet... which is a whole 'nother stressful story. Just remember that "Satan" is the one that gets the cavalry going when you get stuck in a hairy situation. And "Satan" and God are often the only ones who know your whereabouts....



Good point. Although we're supposed to tell dispatch where we are? That's a new one


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2010)

So... next week I leave CO early on Monday morning and it looks like will be getting back late on Saturday if I decide to drive 26 hours straihgt through on the way back


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 9, 2010)

> . Just remember that "Satan" is the one that gets the cavalry going when you get stuck in a hairy situation. And "Satan" and God are often the only ones who know your whereabouts....


psh, I get my own calvary rolling when I scream like a little girl I the radio.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2010)

Linuss said:


> psh, I get my own calvary rolling when I scream like a little girl I the radio.



You mean they can tell the difference between that and normal?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 9, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> You mean they can tell the difference between that and normal?


----------



## firetender (Jul 9, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I win



Not only do you win, but you, you crafty Devil, got the entry in (at least on my confuser) the VERY LAST POST OF THE 500th PAGE!

Congratulations! For that you get...

"Linuss pulled off the most amazing thing I've ever seen in my life!" You can quote me as firetender.

(Hell, that's more than you get from the people whose lives you save.)

Now, for me to send you a signed copy, since the book is just now getting issued, it'll take me a couple weeks to get my personal order in. PM me with address and all the information about your banking account, including pin and password.

Thanks much! I'm looking forward to doing business with you!

Russ

...and you get a money-back guarantee!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2010)

Rough plot of my route for now... http://bit.ly/cm1KCN
I need to find someone that wants my pickup and will either pay me cash or trade me for a smaller vehicle...

EDIT: Might add a stop in ABQ, NM to pick up my brother's mustang on the way to Austin so I have a more efficient vehicle


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Rough plot of my route for now... http://bit.ly/cm1KCN
> I need to find someone that wants my pickup and will either pay me cash or trade me for a smaller vehicle...
> 
> EDIT: Might add a stop in ABQ, NM to pick up my brother's mustang on the way to Austin so I have a more efficient vehicle


 
I have an '89 Geo I'll trade. 

And dude, I wouldn't post my address like that if I were you.h34r:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I have an '89 Geo I'll trade.
> 
> And dude, I wouldn't post my address like that if I were you.h34r:



You have your choice of something like 30 buildings in the complex, feel free to try and find me. Besides, I use 4square for fun, so a lot of people know the general area I live in.

And if it's a Geo Storm you've got a deal


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> You have your choice of something like 30 buildings in the complex, feel free to try and find me. Besides, I use 4square for fun, so a lot of people know the general area I live in.
> 
> And if it's a Geo Storm you've got a deal


 
Oh, ok. Just had to say it.

And no, it is a Geo Metro that hopefully I will ditch as soon as I finish fixing my truck. I almost rolled the stupid thing about a month ago and am in the middle if trying to find all the parts and panels and glass I need. Lemmie say that parts, especially new ones, for a Chevy 2500 are expensive!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2010)

No kidding. I've got an 89 K1500 chevy and I'm glad I don't have to pay what they want for parts for a new one!
I've put up on the local CL that I'd take something like an exploder or cherokee, or even a 4 door car like a Saturn SL... I'm not looking forward to taking that big truck on THIS trip.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> No kidding. I've got an 89 K1500 chevy and I'm glad I don't have to pay what they want for parts for a new one!
> I've put up on the local CL that I'd take something like an exploder or cherokee, or even a 4 door car like a Saturn SL... I'm not looking forward to taking that big truck on THIS trip.


 
What kind of milage do you get? Is it a 350 V-8, or what?

Mine is a 6.5 turbo diesel. If I drive right, I'll get 25+. But the cool thing is that even when I am towing four-five tons of hay, it doesn't drop below 21.

You want to sell me a right fender, passenger door, back window, windshield, hood and grille? B)

And what do you mean by "I'll take an exploder?"


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> What kind of milage do you get? Is it a 350 V-8, or what?
> 
> Mine is a 6.5 turbo diesel. If I drive right, I'll get 25+. But the cool thing is that even when I am towing four-five tons of hay, it doesn't drop below 21.
> 
> ...



350 V8, getting about 15 or so highway. I think. from what I've read it's got a 28 gallon tank and I'm getting about 400 miles out of one tank of gas (gps reading since my odometer doesnt' work). I wish it had the 6.5, as I'd much prefer a diesel in a truck like this.
And I think I need to kinda keep this truck intact for now 

And as for exploder... I come from driving Jeeps, Ford Explorers are commonly referred to as Exploders... Never quite sure why, but the name has gotten stuck in my head


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 10, 2010)

firetender said:


> Now, for me to send you a signed copy, since the book is just now getting issued, it'll take me a couple weeks to get my personal order in. PM me with address and all the information about your banking account, including pin and password.
> 
> ...and you get a money-back guarantee!



I see what you did there!

Funny part was I was at work on my phone worried that I wouldn't get to live up to my guarantee that I'd win ^_^


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 10, 2010)

Attention guy who opened my ambulance doors TWICE while I was with a patient:

1: I don't care that my ambulance is blocking 1 of 2 exits from the parking lot, as it was the only place I could park to get to my patient without being in the middle of a road.
2: I care even less that you're holding a physican ID card out at me demanding that I move from said 1 of 2 entrances.


You opened my door once.  I asked politely to wait a minute while I worked with my CHEST PAIN PATIENT WITH SOB

You opened my door twice a minute later, showing me said ID card, and I told you sternly to wait while I get things squared away.


Go ahead, open my door a 3rd time and see what happens.


If you truly are a physician of ANY worth to your patients, the moment I said "chest pain" you would have backed off... or atleast found the other exit.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 10, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> 350 V8, getting about 15 or so highway. I think. from what I've read it's got a 28 gallon tank and I'm getting about 400 miles out of one tank of gas (gps reading since my odometer doesnt' work). I wish it had the 6.5, as I'd much prefer a diesel in a truck like this.
> And I think I need to kinda keep this truck intact for now
> 
> And as for exploder... I come from driving Jeeps, Ford Explorers are commonly referred to as Exploders... Never quite sure why, but the name has gotten stuck in my head


 
Oh ok. Gotcha. I like it. The Ford Exploder. (But than, can't you call a Pinto that?) lol

So many people I run into say they hate the 6.5. But I love it. Uber simple to work on too. I got it a year and a half ago knowing absolutly zilch about diesels except for the fact that I wanted one. Now, I do all my own work on it and I hope to never drive a gasoline powered truck again. At first my dad tried to talk me out of getting a diesel since I had never even looked at one with the hood up. Now, he asks to borrow it all the time. I keep telling him to sell his 350 V8 and get a 6.5. Or a 6600 if he dosen't want one that old.  It may be a whole different animal, working on a diesel, but when you actually get into it, it is, I think, simpler than a gasoline engine. More heavy duty parts? Yes, but they last longer. I will say that the 6.5 has a bugger of an injector pump. That goes out? Big $$$. But when something produces over 150,000 in a liquid, it deserves to be expensive. lol  

And expensive as parts for a diesel are, they are no where near as expensive as the newer D-Max, or even the Power-choke or Cummins parts. The Detroit 6.5 may not be as powerful as a Cummins, but with a manual trans and a little skill, I can pull whatever I need to. Wood, animals, hay, equipment, you name it. Now the 6.2 is a whole 'nother story. Blah......but IMHO, naturally aspirated diesels are the worst thing ever. Hands down.

Good luck finding a rig! Definatly go diesel if you can.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 10, 2010)

^ Yea, that is supposed to be 15,000 psi. Not 150,000.


----------



## mct601 (Jul 10, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Attention guy who opened my ambulance doors TWICE while I was with a patient:
> 
> 1: I don't care that my ambulance is blocking 1 of 2 exits from the parking lot, as it was the only place I could park to get to my patient without being in the middle of a road.
> 2: I care even less that you're holding a physican ID card out at me demanding that I move from said 1 of 2 entrances.
> ...



So a physician is more concerned about convenience than patient health?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2010)

mct601 said:


> So a physician is more concerned about convenience than patient health?



As if that's any kind of surprise at all.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 10, 2010)

mct601 said:


> So a physician is more concerned about convenience than patient health?



Noooooo!!! Really??? Well, you don't say.........never would have guessed. :-/


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh ok. Gotcha. I like it. The Ford Exploder. (But than, can't you call a Pinto that?) lol
> 
> So many people I run into say they hate the 6.5. But I love it. Uber simple to work on too. I got it a year and a half ago knowing absolutly zilch about diesels except for the fact that I wanted one. Now, I do all my own work on it and I hope to never drive a gasoline powered truck again. At first my dad tried to talk me out of getting a diesel since I had never even looked at one with the hood up. Now, he asks to borrow it all the time. I keep telling him to sell his 350 V8 and get a 6.5. Or a 6600 if he dosen't want one that old.  It may be a whole different animal, working on a diesel, but when you actually get into it, it is, I think, simpler than a gasoline engine. More heavy duty parts? Yes, but they last longer. I will say that the 6.5 has a bugger of an injector pump. That goes out? Big $$$. But when something produces over 150,000 in a liquid, it deserves to be expensive. lol
> 
> ...



I'm trying, but right now since I don't have to haul anything (and usually it's just a race bike in the bed anyways) I might just get a smaller truck if I can. I still want something 4x4 though.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, I'm timing the swim meet today. Lots of sitting around.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2010)

So... who'd've thought that hot cooking oil would be able to give you 2* burns to the back of your hand... I need to stay away from cooking for a little bit, I've managed to burn myself every single time. Time to run to the store to pick up some more Kerlix type stuff... and maybe some topical Lido spray


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 10, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I see what you did there!



Ahem! Lets attempt to avoid appearances that this is Digg, Reddit, or forbid, 4chan.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 10, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Ahem! Lets attempt to avoid appearances that this is Digg, Reddit, or forbid, 4chan.



And JUST because I hate being told what to do:






















See what I did here?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 10, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Ahem! Lets attempt to avoid appearances that this is Digg, Reddit, or forbid, 4chan.


----------



## mct601 (Jul 11, 2010)

I love some of the 4chan photos.

Digg users piss me off


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 11, 2010)

mct601 said:


> I love some of the 4chan photos.
> 
> Digg users piss me off



Its true, you can often find crash pics on 4chan that never make it to the rest of the internet.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Its true, you can often find crash pics on 4chan that never make it to the rest of the internet.



That's cause 4chan is the blackhole of the internet. Things go in, but they don't come out... especially /b/


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 11, 2010)

Ok. Enlighten me here. I know this sounds dumb, but what's 4chan?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2010)

Enter at your own risk, very NSFW in some areas
4chan.org


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 11, 2010)

Well jt, hope your ordeal turns out better than mine.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Well jt, hope your ordeal turns out better than mine.



Finally over is it? I take it not good?


----------



## Sasha (Jul 11, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Finally over is it? I take it not good?



You people should listen to me. 

Party in the chat, wootwoot!


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 11, 2010)

Sasha said:


> You people should listen to me.
> 
> Party in the chat, wootwoot!


 Party for 1?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 11, 2010)

Sasha said:


> You people should listen to me.
> 
> Party in the chat, wootwoot!



I'm listening! But all I have with me is my fone and I haven't figured out how to make it support flash chat.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 11, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Party for 1?



Don't hate just 'cause you can't join that party.


----------



## clibb (Jul 11, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Been trying to download a copy of Broken Vessels for 2 weeks now and I'm stuck at 98.9%. I hate torrents sometimes



I was downloading a movie for a date. The morning I decide to invite her over to my place to dinner and a movie, I started downloading the movie. She's supposed to get there at 17:30.
At 15:00 The movie is at 98.5%. At 17:00 with dinner on the stove I decide to check the download, it's at 99.9%. Make a long story short. The download fails and I have to make a run to Redbox. She was IMPRESSED. 


Also, who here have experience with ER Techs thinking they are doctors?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 11, 2010)

clibb said:


> Also, who here have experience with ER Techs thinking they are doctors?



What's new?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 12, 2010)

Darnit.  I need to start writing info on these 12-leads I save.  I'm looking at one from just last month and can't remember crap about why I saved it aside from it looking funky.


I think it's from my head trauma patient?  Grr.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 12, 2010)

Awake. About to head out for ABQ now. Then on to Austin. Woot! 20 hour driving day!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 12, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Awake. About to head out for ABQ now. Then on to Austin. Woot! 20 hour driving day!



Oh those are the best. Stay safe! You aren't driving the truck are you?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 12, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh those are the best. Stay safe! You aren't driving the truck are you?



Only as far as ABQ. Then I'm taking my brothers mustang the rest of the way


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey Linuss no good news for me either


----------



## medic417 (Jul 12, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Hey Linuss no good news for me either



What news?

Please be safe.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 12, 2010)

Seriously you two need to spill it or quit post padding with your mysterious o e-liners !!!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 12, 2010)

Seriously you two need to spill it or quit post padding with your mysterious one-liners !!!


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jul 12, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Seriously you two need to spill it or quit post padding with your mysterious one-liners !!!



Perhaps they're trying to build an aura of mystery about themselves a la James Bond.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 12, 2010)

perhaps... but i actually think no. because i've been reading their daily diaries right here in these pages for months!


----------



## foxfire (Jul 12, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> Perhaps they're trying to build an aura of mystery about themselves a la James Bond.



Sounds like it is working with some people.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 12, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Hey Linuss no good news for me either



Message me and expand on this.




James, don't be jealous because we have super secret info that only... well, anyone that frequents chat, knows about! h34r:  

You have my FB anyhow, not like you can't get the info there


----------



## Sasha (Jul 12, 2010)

medic417 said:


> What news?
> 
> Please be safe.  Hope all goes well.



They're whining about their love life. They're not in any danger!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 12, 2010)

Will do as soon as I stop moving for the day. I have to say though, tapatalk is nice


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 12, 2010)

Sasha said:


> They're whining about their love life. They're not in any danger!



What love life?


Don't you have to have something to be able to whine about it?


----------



## foxfire (Jul 12, 2010)

Linuss said:


> What love life?
> 
> 
> Don't you have to have something to be able to whine about it?



Wait, wait!!!! let me run and grab a bowl of popcorn and some soda.  B)
This whole discusion is getting interesting.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 12, 2010)

foxfire said:


> Wait, wait!!!! let me run and grab a bowl of popcorn and some soda.  B)
> This whole discusion is getting interesting.



Please... EVERYTHING I talk about is interesting.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 12, 2010)

Linuss said:


> What love life?
> 
> 
> Don't you have to have something to be able to whine about it?



Even when you have no signficant other, you have a love life. The whole drama was your love life. 

Next time when I tell you that she was just in it for attention and to run, maybe you'll listen!


----------



## foxfire (Jul 12, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Next time when I tell you that she was just in it for attention and to run, maybe you'll listen!



were you telling me to run? *confused look*


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 12, 2010)

Maybe.


But than again, if I haven't learned after my near 22 years, maybe I'll never learn?  :unsure:


----------



## fma08 (Jul 12, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Even when you have no signficant other, you have a love life. *The whole drama was your love life. *
> 
> Next time when I tell you that she was just in it for attention and to run, maybe you'll listen!



Drama free zone B)


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 12, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Next time when I tell you that she was just in it for attention and to run, maybe you'll listen!



So Linus, exactly how many intelligent females, who intuitively know the basis for the behavior of fellow females and told you "she's an attention-hoe run for the hills," did you ignore?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 12, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> So Linus, exactly how many intelligent females, who intuitively know the basis for the behavior of fellow females and told you "she's an attention-hoe run for the hills," did you ignore?



That's  just a little harsh


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 12, 2010)

Just you two.



Learned my lesson, eh?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 12, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Only as far as ABQ. Then I'm taking my brothers mustang the rest of the way


 
Lucky dog. What year? My partner today owns a 2005. She let me drive it the other day.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 12, 2010)

foxfire said:


> Wait, wait!!!! let me run and grab a bowl of popcorn and some soda. B)
> This whole discusion is getting interesting.


 
Me too!

And woot! I've found another person who calls it soda, not pop!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 12, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Me too!
> 
> And woot! I've found another person who calls it soda, not pop!



Only losers call it pop.


It even says soda on most of the bottles!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 12, 2010)

Lucid and Sasha:

one thing you may not know about men (although i suspect that you may have already intuited this).

1) if a girl is nice to me, it means she wants me.

2) if a girl wants my attention, i will eventually get some.

3) There is no way that any male of any level of intelligence can turn these two genetically implanted messages inside our brains off.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 12, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Only losers call it pop.
> 
> 
> It even says soda on most of the bottles!



soda for the win.

soda also = "coke" in texas.

"hey stop at the store i wanna get a coke"

shows up with any other flavor/brand than coke.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 12, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> soda for the win.
> 
> soda also = "coke" in texas.
> 
> ...



We should do a poll and find out who says coke versus soda. B)


Yeah, ya know that you are in Texas, when everyone looks at you weird becuase you asked for a soda instead of coke. been there done that. :blush:


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 12, 2010)

Advice anyone?! 

I was supposed to start my new dispatch job today. I can't because my drug test results aren't back yet. This is a big deal because it's essentially an academy (next 6 months are scheduled and planned out day-by-day) with 6 other people and every day it's delayed is another day I'm behind. No one else has had this problem. I'm worried that I'll lose the job because I'll get too far behind. 

I think it's because I take Adderall for ADHD. Yes I have a prescription - I've been taking it for over 5 years with the same doctor. I know that I test positive for amphetamines as a result, but in the past with pre-employment drug tests I just received a call from a MRO who confirmed my prescription information and everything was dandy. Of course I always give the occup. health person a heads-up on my situation and warn them that I will test positive to a prescription medication, but the testing is always delegated to a third party that doesn't get this information. I gave the sample on 7/6 and they expected results in 1-2 days. That obviously didn't happen. 

I've been in contact with human resources and my new supervisors, who are almost as concerned about getting me started as I am. I've left a message for the MRO today. 

I feel so helpless and frustrated.... is there anything else I can do? I'm asking you guys because you're the largest group of responsible adults with work experience that I talk to.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 12, 2010)

What its the thought process in denying a paramedic a 12 lead capable ekg and putting it on an emt truck? 

I asked for it and he was like "others can deal with it, why can't you? "

How about you get your darn medic patch and run an MI call and tell me to deal with it? 



You're supply, you are in no position to tell me what I do and do not need on my truck. leave th e patient care to people who actually know what they're taking about.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 12, 2010)

Got promoted at work today.  Now I can officially apply for the job I want.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 12, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Advice anyone?!
> 
> I was supposed to start my new dispatch job today. I can't because my drug test results aren't back yet. This is a big deal because it's essentially an academy (next 6 months are scheduled and planned out day-by-day) with 6 other people and every day it's delayed is another day I'm behind. No one else has had this problem. I'm worried that I'll lose the job because I'll get too far behind.
> 
> ...



Ask if you can attend without pay, audit the training so to say, or volunteer until your Uds is  squared away


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 12, 2010)

foxfire said:


> We should do a poll and find out who says coke versus soda. B)
> 
> 
> *Yeah, ya know that you are in Texas, when everyone looks at you weird becuase you asked for a soda instead of coke. been there done that.* :blush:


 
Yea, I have a feeling you and I have probably been looked at funny be the same people.


----------



## fma08 (Jul 12, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Only losers call it pop.
> 
> 
> It even says soda on most of the bottles!



When you open up a can of POP, it doesn't go "soda", it goes "pop". Nuff said.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 12, 2010)

fma08 said:


> When you open up a can of POP, it doesn't go "soda", it goes "pop". Nuff said.



If your soda cabs say "pop"you have bigger issues...


----------



## fma08 (Jul 12, 2010)

Linuss said:


> If your soda cabs say "pop"you have bigger issues...



You mean they don't talk!?


----------



## Sasha (Jul 12, 2010)

My cans go "Psssssssh" when they're opened.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 12, 2010)

Cool video I just ran across on Youtube. Looks like they might actually have been running this correctly according to protocol at the time. From the outer limits, I believe. Only problem is the person who says, "She is having a massive coronary", cept it's actually an arrest.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz4KW6WhKTk&feature=related


----------



## foxfire (Jul 13, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Yea, I have a feeling you and I have probably been looked at funny be the same people.



More than likely. Prolly got into a lively discussion over calling carbonated beverages soda or pop with the same persons too.  Or atleast the same group of persons. h34r: 





Sasha said:


> My cans go "Psssssssh" when they're opened.



I agree with you, My cans make the same sound.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jul 13, 2010)

One of my dogs found a copperhead in my backyard first thing this morning. That woke me up better than my coffee.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 13, 2010)

are they aggressive? did you dog stay away from it?  how did you get rid of it?


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jul 13, 2010)

No, they aren't aggressive, luckily. My dog is a yellow lab and generally pretty dopey, but he actually seemed pretty aware of the danger and was barking in a strange way to alert me. I just called the dogs back in and left the snake alone. My husband is going to clear out the brush pile this weekend, hopefully that will discourage any other snake visits.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 13, 2010)

Morning everyone


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jul 13, 2010)

Good morning, traveling man.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 13, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Morning everyone


 
Morning. Where are you this morning?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, one of our ambulances went into the shop yesterday for schedualed maintinance, It will be there for at least two more days. And then last night, another one decided to die on us. No idea what is wrong with it yet, but it just grinds like heck when you try to start it. So, here we are in one of the busiest weeks of July in this area, and we are down to 50% of our total operating capacity.  This should be fun!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 13, 2010)

In Austin, about ready to walk into Acadian Ambulance for my interview


----------



## foxfire (Jul 13, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> In Austin, about ready to walk into Acadian Ambulance for my interview



Wish ya luck!!!


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 13, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> In Austin, about ready to walk into Acadian Ambulance for my interview



Best of luck!!!


----------



## medic417 (Jul 13, 2010)

Well did they hire you or not?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 13, 2010)

I swear, I have no clue what goes through peoples minds when they see an ambulance going L&S behind them.  Pull over, AWAY from the ambulance.  Not that hard of a concept to grasp.


One semi last night felt he was more important and went 30 in a 60 and refused to let us pass, even with plenty of room for him to pull off on.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 13, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I swear, I have no clue what goes through peoples minds when they see an ambulance going L&S behind them. Pull over, AWAY from the ambulance. Not that hard of a concept to grasp.
> 
> 
> One semi last night felt he was more important and went 30 in a 60 and refused to let us pass, even with plenty of room for him to pull off on.


 
Well, we just got back from a call that we had to take an unrestricted access US highway to. We sat at an intersection, about a quarter of the way into the first lane, with the lights and siren on, and the officer laying on the airhorn, while at least 15 vehicles passed through the intersecton. And the southbound traffic had to go AROUND us to keep going. The driver just kept inching into the intersection, and people kept right on going into the other lane to go around us. I mean, how hard is it to see a 21 foot long, 30,000 pound fire engine with all kinds of flashing lights sitting halfway into your lane? It was the darndest thing. And as people would pass in front of us, they would stare at us like they never saw a fire engine before. One gal had her mouth hanging open. One guy with his windows down was plugging his ears because of the siren.

And yesterday we were running code 3 in the ambulance on the same two lane, undevided US highway when two people going the oppisite way pulled to their right. They were completelly stopped sitting one right behind the other, on the shoulder of the road. Good, right? We were still about 150-200 yards from passing them when the guy in back decided to go back into the travel lane and pass the guy in front. Well, the guy in front was not about to let that happen, so he pulled out too. Only problem was the rear vehicle was already in the travel lane and abreast of the fromt vehicle. So as the front vehicle pulls out, he forces the rear vehicle to the left, right into my lane. I'm closing at close to 60 mph at this point and have less than probably 50 yards to go. I pretty much slam the brakes and move into the emergency lane on my side. We passed three abreast. My outside right dully was pretty much in the gravel.

I know what you mean Linuss.:wacko:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks like Im moving to SE  TX


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 13, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Looks like Im moving to SE TX


 
And another one drinks the cool-aid........


Congrats man!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 13, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Looks like Im moving to SE  TX



Beaumont?


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 13, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Looks like Im moving to SE  TX



YAY!! CONGRATS!! I am happy for you! Woohoo EMTlife Party in TX!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 13, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Looks like Im moving to SE  TX



Congrats Bro.  What exactly is the SE district for Acadian?


----------



## medic417 (Jul 13, 2010)

Well congrats.  Guess they didn't get my message about you in time.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 13, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHAHA


I has Slingbox!  I can now watch my TV/ DVR on my phone ANYWHERE!

Early B-day gift.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 13, 2010)

Yep  wokring an ILS truck (911 primary) near Beaumount and ORange. I'll be rotating through all their area down there for a while learning a little about everyplace. Should be a fun time. Thanks everyone! Now I think sleep is in order. Gotta do their physical asessment test early AM


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 13, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Yep  wokring an ILS truck (911 primary) near Beaumount and ORange. I'll be rotating through all their area down there for a while learning a little about everyplace. Should be a fun time. Thanks everyone! Now I think sleep is in order. Gotta do their physical asessment test early AM



Hmm.. they've been calling me to interview for a medic spot down there, maybe I should finally call them back so I can bug you


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jul 14, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## foxfire (Jul 14, 2010)

Nothing like ice cold sweet tea on a hot day.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 14, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Hmm.. they've been calling me to interview for a medic spot down there, maybe I should finally call them back so I can bug you



That would be interesting. Do it! Medic on a 911 rig...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 14, 2010)

So... I failed the PAT today... was told the most likely reason (HR jumped too high for the standards) is cause I've essentially been traveling on and off the last three days and am severely exhausted and dehydrated. Gonna rest and down water today and have a retest tomorrow at 1030 before I head out of town.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 14, 2010)

Or maybe you're out of shape  Lazy bum, get to work and get in shape!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 14, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Or maybe you're out of shape  Lazy bum, get to work and get in shape!



I've been working on it  But I guess I'm not working fast enough...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 14, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> So... I failed the PAT today... was told the most likely reason (HR jumped too high for the standards) is cause I've essentially been traveling on and off the last three days and am severely exhausted and dehydrated. Gonna rest and down water today and have a retest tomorrow at 1030 before I head out of town.



So does that like completely d-q you? Or do you get another shot?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 14, 2010)

foxfire said:


> Nothing like ice cold sweet tea on a hot day.



half tea half lemonade!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 14, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> half tea half lemonade!



Arnold Palmer? Right? I think that is the fancy name.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 14, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So does that like completely d-q you? Or do you get another shot?



I get at least this one more shot. I'm praying that I can make it.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 14, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> half tea half lemonade!



My dads favorite drink. Not too sure I like it or not. Some days I do and most days not.:wacko:


----------



## Aprz (Jul 14, 2010)

foxfire said:


> Nothing like ice cold sweet tea on a hot day.


I was dumb and ran 4 miles today instead of drinking nice ice cold sweet tea. Don't even have any for afterward so I ended up drinking warm water.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 14, 2010)

Aprz said:


> I was dumb and ran 4 miles today instead of drinking nice ice cold sweet tea. Don't even have any for afterward so I ended up drinking warm water.



Throw a little ginger in the water and it will taste really good and not give side cramps after being hot. Of course, something tasting good is all in your perspective. B)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Aprz said:


> I was dumb and ran 4 miles today instead of drinking nice ice cold sweet tea. Don't even have any for afterward so I ended up drinking warm water.



The best water I have ever had was about 80 degrees. I swear. I had just hiked almost 60 miles in 23.5 hours and let me tell you, that water tasted soooooooo good. 

Speaking of dumb though, I'm running my first triathlon on Saturday. 1000 meter swim, 40 k bike, 8 k run. I've been running 6 miles a day, in almost 80 degree wtx. At first I was miserable, but now I'm used to it. I'd rather run at 80 than at 30. 

-----------------------
Just so y'all know:

One ton truck with amb box on back + four miles of a four wheeler trail + after dark + a fully c spined pt = one heck of a fun call. 

Nuff said.


----------



## exodus (Jul 15, 2010)

...Is now a dispatcher....


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 15, 2010)

exodus said:


> ...Is now a dispatcher....



Welcome to the dark side, fellow Newb.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 15, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Welcome to the dark side, fellow Newb.



I am tired of the voices telling me where to go.  :wacko:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey, as long as they don't tell me how to do patient care, I'm fine.

I already had to put one dispatcher in her place.


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 15, 2010)

Freaking dispatchers... :-/


----------



## exodus (Jul 15, 2010)

Dispatcher suck! Especially those named Ste.... JK!!

I'm excited, it's a pay raise, and it looks fun. And more reliable hours for medic school.


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 15, 2010)

Dispatching pays more than EMT... I don't understand why, because I'm not out their risking my life to save others... 


I like doing it. I don't like doing it more than being on a truck.


----------



## exodus (Jul 15, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Dispatching pays more than EMT... I don't understand why, because I'm not out their risking my life to save others...
> 
> 
> I like doing it. I don't like doing it more than being on a truck.



I'd rather be on the truck. But the guarantee of almost always being off on time, and the pay increase is worth it during medic school.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 15, 2010)

exodus said:


> ...Is now a dispatcher....



I hope I can say that in a week or so here.


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 15, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I hope I can say that in a week or so here.



Good luck!!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 15, 2010)

EMT dispatchers shouldn't be paid more than field Paramedics.


(hides) h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 15, 2010)

Linuss said:


> EMT dispatchers shouldn't be paid more than field Paramedics.
> 
> 
> (hides) h34r:



Supplyemand. I'm sure there's more paramedic applicants than dispatch applicants.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 15, 2010)

I was just trying to make Steph mad


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 15, 2010)

Linuss said:


> EMT dispatchers shouldn't be paid more than field Paramedics.
> 
> 
> (hides) h34r:



Guess your in the wrong field then babes... Haha. Switch it up and you won't be held over, more likely to get days off, OT options. Lol 


Come to the dark side.. We have cookies! Lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 15, 2010)

Cookies.



You sold me.


----------



## fma08 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Guess your in the wrong field then babes... Haha. Switch it up and you won't be held over, more likely to get days off, OT options. Lol
> 
> 
> Come to the dark side.. We have cookies! Lol



I prefer pie B)


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 15, 2010)

I make both! Plus sweet breads, cakes, brownies... And I take requests.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 15, 2010)

Request, eh? h34r:


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 15, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Request, eh? h34r:



That's what I said. 

About every 3 months I bake a variety of cakes and cookies and take them to the medic units and fire depts in JoCo.  Keeps me out of 'Those freaking dispatchers' category.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 15, 2010)

AH!  Facebook stalker!


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 15, 2010)

Ahh.... Dispatching.  Good ol' days.  The weather and temperature are always the same.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 15, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Ahh.... Dispatching.  Good ol' days.  The weather and temperature are always the same.



Kinda of like Southern California? I hope you were enjoying that 100 degree weather East Coasters, it was a cool 68 degrees out here...


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll be visiting Cali next month.  I can't wait.


----------



## exodus (Jul 15, 2010)

It's raining in SD right now..


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 16, 2010)

123456789


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 16, 2010)

I think I finally realized that it's too difficult to keep this going.  I really just wanted to post this where I know she wouldn't look. For those of you who have ended a marriage because of "incompatabiliies".  Does part of you ever wish that you kept trying?



If it comes to this, the dogs are mine. 

don't think you have to respond or that I'll even heed your advice.  Just needed to get these thoughts out of orbit around my head.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 16, 2010)

Shoot, jimi.  I'm sorry bro.


You have a room to stay at 6 hours north if ya need it!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 16, 2010)

you never know. thanks for the offer.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 16, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> I think I finally realized that it's too difficult to keep this going.  I really just wanted to post this where I know she wouldn't look. For those of you who have ended a marriage because of "incompatabiliies".  Does part of you ever wish that you kept trying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, that is terrible. Just know that you are in our thoughts and prayers. 

Take care.


----------



## firetender (Jul 16, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Does part of you ever wish that you kept trying?



Yes and there's an even bigger part that says by stopping the trying, I saved my life!


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 16, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> If it comes to this, the dogs are mine.



Always take the dogs.  Her having them is not an option.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 16, 2010)

Brown is cooking home made cheeseburgers, mmmmmm tasty, who wants one?

Hang on,

"Hello, HEMS, yes, ah huh, an RTA you say? hmm"
"What is it Brown?"
"It's an RTA Oz, lot of calls in to Ambulance Control saying people trapped"
"So its a go?"
"Sure, but you don't need me, its about time you did a job on your own, here are the keys to the Thomas pack, make Brown proud!"

Now, who wants extra ketchup?


----------



## foxfire (Jul 16, 2010)

Heat index of 110 today. blah!!! 



hmm, wonder if I can fit in the fridge somehow.........................h34r:


----------



## foxfire (Jul 16, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is cooking home made cheeseburgers, mmmmmm tasty, who wants one?
> 
> Hang on,
> 
> ...



yum, that sounds good!! Now I am craving a cheeseburger.Think I might have one also.  
I was trying to figure out what to make for lunch.  
Thanks.B)


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 16, 2010)

foxfire said:


> Heat index of 110 today. blah!!!
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, wonder if I can fit in the fridge somehow.........................h34r:



We will be in the triple digits temps. <_<


----------



## foxfire (Jul 16, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> We will be in the triple digits temps. <_<



No fun!!! guess I have nothing to complain about


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 16, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is cooking home made cheeseburgers, mmmmmm tasty, who wants one?
> 
> Hang on,
> 
> ...



Brown,

What's an RTA?

-------------

We apparently are supposed to hit triple digits as well this coming week. With extremely low humidity. And wind. Can anyone say red-flagged? Let's just hope those storms actually bring rain and not just lightning :-S I have too much to do next week to be out fighting fires all day.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 16, 2010)

foxfire said:


> Heat index of 110 today. blah!!!
> 
> hmm, wonder if I can fit in the fridge somehow.........................h34r:



Currently reading 91° here in southwest Florida.

The breeze is nice though.

Where in the midwest are ya?


----------



## blterry (Jul 16, 2010)

yea its only 82 degrees here lol aint i lucky but thunderstorms for the next few days :sad:


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 16, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Brown,
> 
> What's an RTA?
> 
> ...



RTA stands for road traffic accident, apparently we aren't to use it any more but nertz to that.

Apparently the correct term now is motor vehicle or road traffic collision (MVC/RTC).  

As for the temp man I wish it would warm up here, its bloody freezing down here; when I have enough leave to come basck to the US it'll be bloody December or January.  I hear those American winters are brutal, having only ever been over in the summer it should be a ..... change, at least 

Now, who wants slow cooked authentic Brown style chilli?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 16, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> RTA stands for road traffic accident, apparently we aren't to use it any more but nertz to that.
> 
> Apparently the correct term now is motor vehicle or road traffic collision (MVC/RTC).
> 
> ...



Road traffic accident, eh? We use MVA. Motor vehicle accident. Or MVC, motor vehicle crash. 

I'll take some chili. But I don't want to go flying in your HEMS unit after you've been eating it. Lol.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 16, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Currently reading 91° here in southwest Florida.
> 
> The breeze is nice though.
> 
> Where in the midwest are ya?



Omaha, Nebraska region.  
Turned out to have a slightly lower temp today, that was nice. Even though it was turture in town, it was tolerable in the country.B)


----------



## Muky (Jul 17, 2010)

*Bowchikawooowoooooow.......*

Pepperoni pizza and Tabasco sauce... at 11:30 pm...hmm...bring on the pounds...:unsure:


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 17, 2010)

Muky said:


> Pepperoni pizza and Tabasco sauce... at 11:30 pm...hmm...bring on the pounds...:unsure:


the question is... Spicier in, or out...


----------



## mct601 (Jul 17, 2010)

Are you people really complaining about the heat index 


Try operating on MS beaches for a month straight. Black flag is not a big deal around here.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 18, 2010)

Anyone out there have a 92-96 chevy 3/4 ton manual with a blown/bad/destroyed 6.5 liter? Cause I have got the motor but not the truck. 

Do you know how hard it is to find a 92-96 3/4 ton 5 speed manual w/ a turbo diesel? Never mind finding one for a reasonable price and under 150,000 miles. (shoot! I'd be happy to find one with under 200,000.) All these auto trans rigs for sale with 200,000+ miles scare me.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 18, 2010)

mct601 said:


> Are you people really complaining about the heat index
> 
> 
> Try operating on MS beaches for a month straight. Black flag is not a big deal around here.



What is "Black flag"?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 18, 2010)

foxfire said:


> What is "Black flag"?



A flag that is black. :-/

Not really. It is a type of wtx warning having to do w/ hi temps. 

Like a Red Flag. Black flag is just for different conditions. NOAA or the NWS should have a page that explains that stuff.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 18, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> A flag that is black. :-/
> 
> Not really. It is a type of wtx warning having to do w/ hi temps.
> 
> Like a Red Flag. Black flag is just for different conditions. NOAA or the NWS should have a page that explains that stuff.



oh ok, thanks.


----------



## firetender (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll catch a thread I like, read through the whole thing; sometimes Pages! and then, inspired, I'll start posting a reply, get in about 100 words or so and  suddenly realizing I don't have a blasted thing to offer the conversation, erase the whole dam thing!


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 19, 2010)

Damn freezing and wet again here today, lots of rain.

Last time it rained I missed two cardiac arrests and went to a minor fender bender .... I'm never going to get to zap people.

Brown will be using the old banans in the fridge to make choc-banana cake sometime this week, who wants some?


----------



## exodus (Jul 19, 2010)

Day 2 of dispatch today! It's surprisingly fun! And I'm doing surprisingly well!


----------



## medic417 (Jul 19, 2010)

exodus said:


> Day 2 of dispatch today! It's surprisingly fun! And I'm doing surprisingly well!



So you are the jerk that keeps telling me where to go?

Glad it is working out for you.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 20, 2010)

Mwhahahahahah


I'm a top 5 finalist in the contest to rename Chronicles of EMS.  VOTE FOR ME!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 20, 2010)

ok everyone laugh at me.

i ordered a litmann 3100.

AND i decided i'm going longsleeve at work.

just ordered 3 long sleeve 911 tactical shirts.  2 pen pockets/document-hidden pocket/  cape/vent back and NO epaulets.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 20, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> ok everyone laugh at me.
> 
> i ordered a litmann 3100.
> 
> ...



Whacker alert!!!!!!!Whacker alert!!!!!!!Whacker alert!!!!!!!Whacker alert!!!!!!!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 20, 2010)

darn. it was eventually gonna happen.

oh well.  I actually DO listen for murmurs at work. and 10 years of punk rock concerts leave an indelible mark on your range of hearing.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh and i got a big new 12 inch flashlight to hang on my belt.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 20, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> darn. it was eventually gonna happen.
> 
> oh well.  I actually DO listen for murmurs at work. and 10 years of punk rock concerts leave an indelible mark on your range of hearing.



What did you say?  Sorry can't hear you.  

I thought if it was to loud you were to old?:wacko:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 20, 2010)

http://chroniclesofems.com/vote-2/

Vote for me!!! (Medicine in the Streets)


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 20, 2010)

Linuss said:


> http://chroniclesofems.com/vote-2/
> 
> Vote for me!!! (Medicine in the Streets)



Voted.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 20, 2010)

Linuss said:


> http://chroniclesofems.com/vote-2/
> 
> Vote for me!!! (Medicine in the Streets)



I did not find a suggestion from Sally.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 20, 2010)

medic417 said:


> I did not find a suggestion from Sally.



I told you, I'm not Sally till I get my $100...



Or the iPad up for grabs.  Either/or, I'm not picky.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 21, 2010)

Linuss said:


> http://chroniclesofems.com/vote-2/
> 
> Vote for me!!! (Medicine in the Streets)


 
Voted. 

What is it?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 21, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I told you, I'm not Sally till I get my $100...
> 
> 
> 
> Or the iPad up for grabs.  Either/or, I'm not picky.



Wife just got an ipad... nothing really that spectacular... just a giant Itouch basically.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 21, 2010)

Agreed 100% Jimi... but free is free.



On another note:

Friend is spending the night, which means I'll get NO sleep, and I work tomorrow.


----------



## firetender (Jul 21, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Voted.
> 
> What is it?



Informed voters are what make this Democracy Great!!!


----------



## mct601 (Jul 21, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Voted.
> 
> What is it?





firetender said:


> Informed voters are what make this Democracy Great!!!



Got quite a kick out of this.


So I was en route to an oil stand by site that I haven't been on for over a week. Its not my favorite, and I was discussing that with my partner. Then he comes back with "oh, they got us our own trailer now. A/C, internet, everything". Needless to say, this is no longer a site on my "attempt to swap" list


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 21, 2010)

Linuss said:


> On another note:
> 
> Friend is spending the night, which means I'll get NO sleep, and I work tomorrow.



Ahhh.. one of THOSE friends.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 21, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Ahhh.. one of THOSE friends.



Whats that mean?:wacko:


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 21, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Whats that mean?:wacko:



h34r:


----------



## medic417 (Jul 21, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> h34r:



Hey now this is a G rated forum.  :excl:


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 21, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Hey now this is a G rated forum.  :excl:





..... what did I say.....


B)


----------



## medic417 (Jul 21, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> ..... what did I say.....
> 
> 
> B)



You know what you meant.  I shall now report you.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 21, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Ahhh.. one of THOSE friends.



Heh, no. 


Anyhow my grandma just died.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 21, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Anyhow my grandma just died.



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 21, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Heh, no.
> 
> 
> Anyhow my grandma just died.



Aww you okay? Sorry to hear that. My pawpaw passed last Sunday due to ARF.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks.

Yeah, I'm fine for the most part.  She's my first family member to die in my lifetime so it's relatively new for my whole family to deal with, even though I've dealt with death before.  I knew she wasn't going to make it through, even when the doctor initially stated that he got a pulse back.


It was just odd how it all worked out.  First, she's usually at a living facility 30min away, but just got brought to a rehab literally 5 minutes away from my parents house and was to spend a week there.  She was fully lucid and talkative, my parents saw her Sunday and my dad just talked to her last night.

Then, we also had 2 of my aunts (her daughters) coming down from Wisconsin to visit her and they were to be here tomorrow... too bad it's a day late, but it's funny how they were already coming.



I went to the rehab place to get her phone (and I had my Paramedic uniform on because I was still expecting to go to work) and and when they nurses learned that not only was I her grandson but also a medic, they spoke to me for a bit, one even saying that she and my grandma spend 2 hours chatting to eachother last night, having eachother "in stitches", don't know if it's true or the speal rehabs give to all family's, but it seemed legit and it felt good.


----------



## fma08 (Jul 21, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah, I'm fine for the most part.  She's my first family member to die in my lifetime so it's relatively new for my whole family to deal with, even though I've dealt with death before.  I knew she wasn't going to make it through, even when the doctor initially stated that he got a pulse back.
> 
> ...



They have a cause of death?


----------



## medic417 (Jul 21, 2010)

fma08 said:


> They have a cause of death?



She died giving birth.

Does it really matter at this point.  Let Linuss deal with it and if he wants to allow him at his own time share.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 21, 2010)

She died of inadequate tissue perfusion 


But really, we don't know as the doc wouldn't say.  They DID do a chest x-ray just after they called it, but before they let us see the body, so I don't know what they're suspecting.


----------



## fma08 (Jul 21, 2010)

medic417 said:


> She died giving birth.
> 
> Does it really matter at this point.  Let Linuss deal with it and if he wants to allow him at his own time share.



My apologies for being curious...

A cause of death, for me anyway, brings a sense of closure to the matter. Especially if it was sudden or unexpected like it seemed to be in this case. Now, like with my grandmother who died over a year ago, she'd been declining from Alzheimer's for many years. Was in a home for the last 3 and didn't really communicate for the last year. So when she finally passed, it wasn't really as hard on me as if she was in a position like Linuss's grandmother.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 21, 2010)

fma08 said:


> My apologies for being curious...
> 
> A cause of death, for me anyway, brings a sense of closure to the matter. Especially if it was sudden or unexpected like it seemed to be in this case. Now, like with my grandmother who died over a year ago, she'd been declining from Alzheimer's for many years. Was in a home for the last 3 and didn't really communicate for the last year. So when she finally passed, it wasn't really as hard on me as if she was in a position like Linuss's grandmother.



Sorry I am grouchy today.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 21, 2010)

When aren't you grouchy?


----------



## medic417 (Jul 21, 2010)

Linuss said:


> When aren't you grouchy?



Why I oughta............. well I will let you slide because of everything but next time POW right to the moon.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 21, 2010)

So I moved to a new house about a month ago and walking around the neighborhood I came across an old cold war air raid siren. It's amazing some of the things still around.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 21, 2010)

Bought a PDR since I gave my old one away to a CMA student who is a co-worker, and I decided to read up on IV therapy also since they were next to each other and it was interesting when I was reading it in the library.


----------



## KempoEMT (Jul 22, 2010)

been working 6 days a week for the last two weeks and for two more....  With children at summer Camp.  And because the boss knows I'm an EMT, he goes, "you take care of the kids if they get seriously injured"  I was like, thats why you call 911.  Oh boy...


----------



## enjoynz (Jul 22, 2010)

KempoEMT said:


> been working 6 days a week for the last two weeks and for two more....  With children at summer Camp.  And because the boss knows I'm an EMT, he goes, "you take care of the kids if they get seriously injured"  I was like, thats why you call 911.  Oh boy...



Nah...be honest...you were really thinking I've now got a free range of the bandages!
Have fun with the little darlings Kempo and be thankful that you can enjoy summer, cause it's really cold in NZ at the moment!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## emt_irl (Jul 22, 2010)

i miss tom, he brought a luagh to my evenings


----------



## Aprz (Jul 22, 2010)

emt_irl said:


> i miss tom, he brought a luagh to my evenings


Haha!:lol: I was expecting him to come back and keep up the act.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 22, 2010)

Attention on deck: If you are one of the four cold, heartless souls who called me between 0600 and 0700 today - my day off - I hate you. Carry on.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 22, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> Attention on deck: If you are one of the four cold, heartless souls who called me between 0600 and 0700 today - my day off - I hate you. Carry on.



Attention on deck: LOL HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.  Carry On

It never fails people I work with drunk call middle of night or early morning when I am off.  I hate the drunk call.  They make no sense.  They laugh and cry for no reason.  If you hang up they call back.  Finally I block their number and never hear from them again.


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 22, 2010)

I just dispatched for an air plane crash, and immediately following was a 3 car MVA.

Fun day!


----------



## medic417 (Jul 22, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> I just dispatched for an air plane crash, and immediately following was a 3 car MVA.
> 
> Fun day!



You better not come dispatch here I might not like you very long.


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 22, 2010)

medic417 said:


> You better not come dispatch here I might not like you very long.



AWWWWW Don't be sour!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 23, 2010)

medic417 said:


> You better not come dispatch here I might not like you very long.



Sheph, don't feel bad, you can come dispatch for me any day.

It is about time I shed my white cloud. I have not had a pt truly worthy of a code 3 transport in probably a month. And in the past several weeks, I've been well under a 1.5 calls per shift average.


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 23, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Sheph, don't feel bad, you can come dispatch for me any day.
> 
> It is about time I shed my white cloud. I have not had a pt truly worthy of a code 3 transport in probably a month. And in the past several weeks, I've been well under a 1.5 calls per shift average.



That was me too! I was Banging my head against my console begging for calls. And I would go all day without one! So yesterday broke it- and I am soooo glad.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 23, 2010)

If the types of calls we're getting during my observation rotations are any indication of what my pattern will be when I'm out on my own, I'm screwed. It's not like "oh ****" explosion mass casualty stuff, it's the weird stuff that throws a curveball at even the most seasoned guys on the floor.


----------



## Trayos (Jul 23, 2010)

After having way to much time on my hands, I realized the one exception to "and five is four"
Nine.
Unfortunately, this was pointed out to me after I challenged my friends to find a number that didn't suit the rule- there goes ten bucks!


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 23, 2010)

It's my weekend! w00t!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 23, 2010)

i just got a call from my chief asking if i could come do station coverage... sad thing is i cant. i am at my other job and i dont get off tell tomorrow :sad:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 24, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> It's my weekend! w00t!



Usually my weekend, on the weekends that I don't work, goes Thurs-Sun

But because of my grandmas passing, I had Wednesday off, and then Tuesday is my normal day off as well...


So I've had 6 days off in a row.   h34r:


----------



## Aprz (Jul 24, 2010)

At Wing Stop, I used to get Monday and Tuesday off, which would be like my weekend, but somebody quit so now we are short handed and my schedule is all whacked compared to what it used to be.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 24, 2010)

I should be going for a walk right now, but I'm way too tired.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 24, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> I should be going for a walk right now, but I'm way too tired.



Yes you should. I've been hiking since 2200 last night. And I'm not done until 1800 tonight. 

I hurt right now. And I'm exausted. 

Later folks. Gotta get to hiking again.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 24, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Yes you should. I've been hiking since 2200 last night. And I'm not done until 1800 tonight.
> 
> I hurt right now. And I'm exausted.
> 
> Later folks. Gotta get to hiking again.



I did about four miles.  I'm satisfied.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 24, 2010)

Prepare to laugh:


I has Iron gym pull up bar!   h34r:  <--- (Me in like, 11 months[ a ninja])


----------



## Jinkx (Jul 24, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> If the types of calls we're getting during my observation rotations are any indication of what my pattern will be when I'm out on my own, I'm screwed. It's not like "oh ****" explosion mass casualty stuff, it's the weird stuff that throws a curveball at even the most seasoned guys on the floor.



Youll learn to look forward to the curve balls. If every call went perfect everytime you wouldnt know how to deal with and at times improvise when you get the jacked up ones. Its a great feeling to see the outcome of interventions you do that were the result you were hoping for.


----------



## Jinkx (Jul 24, 2010)

Anyone have a simple workout routine they want to share or know where I can find one? Im not looking to bulk up just range of motion, stretching ect. Unfortunately getting winded looking for the remote in the day room not cutting it for a cardiac work out.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 24, 2010)

jinkx said:


> anyone have a simple workout routine they want to share or know where i can find one? Im not looking to bulk up just range of motion, stretching ect. Unfortunately getting winded looking for the remote in the day room not cutting it for a cardiac work out.



p90x


----------



## mct601 (Jul 24, 2010)

Jinkx said:


> Anyone have a simple workout routine they want to share or know where I can find one? Im not looking to bulk up just range of motion, stretching ect. Unfortunately getting winded looking for the remote in the day room not cutting it for a cardiac work out.



Look around bodybuilding.com, etc


P90x and Insanity are popular workouts, if you can apply the time each day to them. 




THREE (one and a half, now) full days off work, and TEN from AMR. I don't know what to do with myself. Start orientation with the second company on Monday.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 24, 2010)

i need a caffeine IV drip please!!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 24, 2010)

oregon reciprocity, has anyone done it for the EMT-Basic level?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 25, 2010)

That was a hike. 48 miles. 19 hours. Total elevation gain of over 15,000 feet. 

I am wiped. 

Later peoples. I'm going to be and not getting up for a while.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 25, 2010)

Brown is making cheeseburgers again, who wants one?


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 25, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is making cheeseburgers again, who wants one?



I'll take one...and can we drive by the gym?  I should at least know what it looks like since I'm paying fifty-bucks a month to be a member.


----------



## Keith4Life (Jul 25, 2010)

I WANT A CHEESEBURGER!!!!
Pwease? 

lol


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 25, 2010)

I have ordered and made my reservations to fly home(SC) and see my family next month!!

It's a surprise for my mothers birthdayyyyyy!
Haven't saw them in a year!


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 25, 2010)

CAOX3 said:


> I'll take one...and can we drive by the gym?  I should at least know what it looks like since I'm paying fifty-bucks a month to be a member.



Yeah no kidding mate, there is a gym, pool and sauna like next door at the health club and I don't go .... talk about being lazy

A guy at work says I lack mental disclipine .... he is probably right



Linuss said:


> Prepare to laugh:
> 
> 
> I has Iron gym pull up bar!   h34r:  <--- (Me in like, 11 months[ a ninja])



Looks like our resident ninja surgeon-to-be has some competition

I am not worried at all, its very difficult to appear stealth-like in a super padded orange jumpsuit.  I am also slighly insecure and will choose to be an anaesthetist, because they are (as my Consultant friend says) unable to go anywhere without a large pile of equipment and a Technician to hold thier hand.  So I won't be lonely


----------



## Aprz (Jul 25, 2010)

Keith4Life said:


> I WANT A CHEESEBURGER!!!!
> Pwease?
> 
> lol


http://www.heartattackgrill.com/


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 25, 2010)

I am not looking forward to being on tonight. After hiking 50 miles, I am kind of stiff and sore.:lol: 

Ths should be fun. At least we have a thrid crewmember tonight.


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 25, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I am not looking forward to being on tonight. After hiking 50 miles, I am kind of stiff and sore.:lol:
> 
> Ths should be fun. At least we have a thrid crewmember tonight.



Wanna trade? You come dispatch.. I'll run the streets!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 25, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Wanna trade? You come dispatch.. I'll run the streets!


 
For this week, you bet! I don't wanna give up my truck perminatly though. <_<


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 25, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> For this week, you bet! I don't wanna give up my truck perminatly though. <_<



I wouldn't either... If I were on a truck, that is.


----------



## Keith4Life (Jul 25, 2010)

Aprz said:


> http://www.heartattackgrill.com/


FREE FOOD FOR FAT KIDS!?!?!? 
and to think.. I lost all this weight..and no free food to show for it.:angry:


that's great, lol


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 25, 2010)

Full moon tonight!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 26, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Full moon tonight!



I know. Beautiful. It is pink because of all the fires around here rift now.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hot. 101* here today. And no breeze at all.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 26, 2010)

The next nurse that calls me an ambulance driver is going to be called a diaper changer.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 26, 2010)

Linuss said:


> The next nurse that calls me an ambulance driver is going to be called a diaper changer.



That is wrong.  Very incorrect.  Proper term is Butt Wiper.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 26, 2010)

medic417 said:


> That is wrong.  Very incorrect.  Proper term is Butt Wiper.



I was thinking something similar, but a little more politically incorrect.


----------



## mct601 (Jul 27, 2010)

Day 1 of orientation with the local 911 agency (AAA) out of the way. 6 more, and 7 days of ride alongs to go.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 27, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> I was thinking something similar, but a little more politically incorrect.



Ha ha. Me too.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 27, 2010)

Brown is making genuine chilli, who want ssome


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 27, 2010)

well it is part of your job isnt it?!
h34r:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 27, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> well it is part of your job isnt it?!
> h34r:



Which is why my name for you guys is just as legitimate :lol:



I mean, if we're going to name someone based off the most menial tasks they do at their job... h34r:


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 27, 2010)

My ca is the butt wiper, I'm the bard bagger. Lol

btw I'd say that the most menial thing you do is and thus your true name... "vomit mopper"


Besides, driving and ambulance is not bad!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 27, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> btw I'd say that the most menial thing you do is and thus your true name... "vomit mopper"



I may mop vomit and other nastiness off the floor of my ambulance, but at least I don't have to wipe it directly off of the pt like you. (little ninja dude goes here. phone won't let me make one.)





I suppose I could say "oh snap!" here.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 27, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I may mop vomit and other nastiness off the floor of my ambulance, but at least I don't have to wipe it directly off of the pt like you. (little ninja dude goes here. phone won't let me make one.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm not a nurse, and as an IFT Medic I can tell you I have changed more diapers and wiped vomit, feces, pee, dried food off patients than I have wiped off children. And I'm proud of that. Why? It's little things like changing a diaper and cleaning a patient up that makes them feel better. 

It takes a mature and compassionate person to do that, and not go "Ewww pooo!"


----------



## Sasha (Jul 27, 2010)

CAOX3 said:


> I'll take one...and can we drive by the gym?  I should at least know what it looks like since I'm paying fifty-bucks a month to be a member.



Oh sweetie, you need Planet Fitness. It's 20/month with free massages and tanning. 

I plan to join.........someday.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sasha said:


> i'm not a nurse, and as an IFT Medic I can tell you I have changed more diapers and wiped vomit, feces, pee, dried food off patients than I have wiped off children. And I'm proud of that. Why? It's little things like changing a diaper and cleaning a patient up that makes them feel better.
> 
> It takes a mature and compassionate person to do that, and not go "Ewww pooo!"



Well, it was a joke Sasha. Now you are making me feel bad............ ;-)


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 27, 2010)

Respiratory distress call last night.  On arrival, pt was satting 75%, after rehab facility's (failed) attempt at doing DuoNeb.


Once in the rig, he said the thing I HATE to hear with respiratory distress:

Have you been intubated before?
"Yes"
How long ago?
"Two weeks"
Is this like that last one?
"Yes"

Grr


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 27, 2010)

Gosh I'm sick. Who the heck gets the stomach flu in July?


----------



## fma08 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just noticed I had 699 posts... Couldn't log off till I made this one. wOOt #700!


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 28, 2010)

Someone just played the intro music of Star Wars over the radio after dispatch nightly announcements. 



Awesome.B)


----------



## Aprz (Jul 29, 2010)

Royal Ambulance has had an opening for awhile now in my area. I have all the necessary cert, but lack one requirement by one month, which is to be 21. I've been waiting out on applying, but I finally decided to apply anyhow. I think the worst that could happen is they don't hire me for not being 21, but at the same time, they'll have my application on hand by next month when I am 21, and I just need to follow up.

Would apply everywhere, but most places require to be 21, and I don't want to apply everywhere and get my app thrown in the trash by HR before turning 21, haha.


----------



## clibb (Jul 29, 2010)

Bought a pair of 511 boots today. They gave me an ankle knife with the boots. I told them I'm in EMS and they said "Then it's good that you have an ankle knife!". My buddy who works for the same agency just laughed and walked away. I guess I'm getting free socks with these boots too...? Anyways, got the ATAC 8 side zip. Fit amazingly and are just too damn comfortable!


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm eating a banana right now.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 29, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> I'm eating a banana right now.


Really? With a name like that, I would have thought you hated bananas. 



Re


----------



## foxfire (Jul 29, 2010)

Made a lovely bowl of veggie salad with all my favorite toppings for lunch. Sat down and Ended up flipping the bowl over before I made it to the third bite. :sad: Did not have time to make more. :sad::sad:
  I guess I will have to survive off of the three ears of sweet corn that I did not drop.-_-


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 29, 2010)

foxfire said:


> Made a lovely bowl of veggie salad with all my favorite toppings for lunch. Sat down and Ended up flipping the bowl over before I made it to the third bite. :sad: Did not have time to make more. :sad::sad:
> I guess I will have to survive off of the three ears of sweet corn that I did not drop.-_-


 
Not fun!

I had a jar of cherries explode on me while canning the other day. But that won't affect me until winter time!  The upside down bowl of salad is more pressing.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 29, 2010)

Heh, I did the same thing with a salad dressing I made once. I told a friend about it and was making it for our dinner when I was coming over. Drove to his house, opened the car door, and it fell right out in front of his car and was all over the place (was in a glass jar that shattered on impact).


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 29, 2010)

There's a thunderstorm in the area... lots of lightning, little bit of rain


----------



## vienessewaltzer (Jul 29, 2010)

10 minutes left until I leave my current job...which is not as an EMT unfortunately.  Bored out of my skull doing 8 hours a day as a level 1 help desk rep.  Going straight to 4 hours of pure, unaltered EMT class after.  Running on about 3 or 4 hours of sleep.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 29, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Not fun!
> 
> I had a jar of cherries explode on me while canning the other day. But that won't affect me until winter time!  The upside down bowl of salad is more pressing.



Do you can your cherries whole or pitted?


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 29, 2010)

vienessewaltzer said:


> 10 minutes left until I leave my current job...which is not as an EMT unfortunately.  Bored out of my skull doing 8 hours a day as a level 1 help desk rep.  Going straight to 4 hours of pure, unaltered EMT class after.  Running on about 3 or 4 hours of sleep.



Better than the 62 hour shift I ran Saturday through monday


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 29, 2010)

so I was talking to one of my friends today, she is a female and blonde. she told me that 3 yards equaled 1 miles. 

So in her mind a football field is 33.3 miles long! 

I had a good laugh about this.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 29, 2010)

random thought, can we make a section in either the break room or ems main forum just for people to search for jobs and things like that haha, it seems like lately more and more threads keep coming up about that


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 29, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> random thought, can we make a section in either the break room or ems main forum just for people to search for jobs and things like that haha, it seems like lately more and more threads keep coming up about that



We're working on creating something like that.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 29, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> so I was talking to one of my friends today, she is a female and blonde. she told me that 3 yards equaled 1 miles.
> 
> So in her mind a football field is 33.3 miles long!
> 
> I had a good laugh about this.



I really like that idea. Especially when it comes to running a set amount of miles every week.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 29, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> We're working on creating something like that.



Not sure if i was the first one to say it, but i know i wasnt the first to think it


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 29, 2010)

foxfire said:


> I really like that idea. Especially when it comes to running a set amount of miles every week.



So do I, I could easily go run 10 miles a day,


----------



## foxfire (Jul 29, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> So do I, I could easily go run 10 miles a day,



And you would have the fastest time ever.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 29, 2010)

Starting to get a little tired.  Working on projects right now.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 29, 2010)

foxfire said:


> And you would have the fastest time ever.



According to my lovely dispatchers, I have finished a 900 mile run in 2 minutes. I love it when they screw up on mileage.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 30, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> so I was talking to one of my friends today, she is a female and blonde. she told me that 3 yards equaled 1 miles.
> 
> So in her mind a football field is 33.3 miles long!
> 
> I had a good laugh about this.



According to that, every time I go running, I run 4,000 plus miles. Sweet!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 30, 2010)

Its 0210, I am still awake, watching the Bourn Identity, and I just got the most insane taste for and In 'n' Out burger and fries. The best part is the closest one to me is 772.29 miles away (per mapquest). Great.<_<


----------



## exodus (Jul 30, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Its 0210, I am still awake, watching the Bourn Identity, and I just got the most insane taste for and In 'n' Out burger and fries. The best part is the closest one to me is 772.29 miles away (per mapquest). Great.<_<



I had that for dinner.....h34r:


All the phones, and computers going down in dispatch at the same time... FUN!

...not


----------



## Aprz (Jul 30, 2010)

That's strange. I was craving In-N-Out a couple of minutes after they closed, hehe.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 30, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> so I was talking to one of my friends today, she is a female and blonde. she told me that 3 yards equaled 1 miles.
> 
> So in her mind a football field is 33.3 miles long!
> 
> I had a good laugh about this.



So how much does she think an inch is?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 30, 2010)

exodus said:


> I had that for dinner.....h34r:
> 
> 
> All the phones, and computers going down in dispatch at the same time... FUN!
> ...



Bugger.............. 


Of course it is fun. Who on earth doesn't like doing paper records at dispatch? Duh! Frantic phone tree dispatches are cool too. Especially those ones in the middle of the night when all you get is a call from what sounds like a mouse on meth that goes: "Hey man! Brush fire somewhere. Let's go. Crews meet at station one." Then you have to call your assigned people before you roll. 

So what do you mean "fun......not"


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 30, 2010)

medic417 said:


> So how much does she think an inch is?



Not exactly sure, but I am sure some guys would be grateful for her thinking haha


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 30, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Its 0210, I am still awake, watching the Bourn Identity, and I just got the most insane taste for and In 'n' Out burger and fries. The best part is the closest one to me is 772.29 miles away (per mapquest). Great.<_<



I was watching that also at 0210 this morning.  I dont remember the episode though, 

i am only 349 miles away from in n out haha


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 30, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> i am only 349 miles away from in n out haha



Is it sad that I've never been to In n out?


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 30, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Is it sad that I've never been to In n out?



No, just make sure that if you're ever in the area of one, try it.

So yummy.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 30, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Its 0210, I am still awake, watching the Bourn Identity, and I just got the most insane taste for and In 'n' Out burger and fries. The best part is the closest one to me is 772.29 miles away (per mapquest). Great.<_<



Great movie! Have you seen the series?
watched Shooter while I shelling beans today. another good movie.

Favorite quote " I don't think you don't understand, they shot my dog"


----------



## exodus (Jul 30, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> No, just make sure that if you're ever in the area of one, try it.
> 
> So yummy.



Double double animal style with animal style fries w/ extra spread. Mmmmm.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 30, 2010)

exodus said:


> Double double animal style with animal style fries w/ extra spread. Mmmmm.



Doesn't sound healthy.  Is this a ploy by cardiologists to get more business?


----------



## foxfire (Jul 30, 2010)

exodus said:


> Double double animal style with animal style fries w/ extra spread. Mmmmm.



What is a animal style? Some type of burger I am assuming.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jul 30, 2010)

I hate summer. I'm not made for the heat. My kids and I are all crabby, I'm just hoping we get to September without any major incident. h34r:

I'm working on my husband's resume, he lost his job last week, but I really HATE resume writing. Also, it's very hard to list his 8 years of schools and jobs in the Marine Corps without sounding like I'm repeating myself. They do like to use the word Marine every place they can. 

On the upside, it was below 90 today for the first time in weeks, so we went to the park. My teenager whined about the forced outdoorsness, but otherwise it was great.


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 30, 2010)

animal style is a burger with grilled onions, thousand island, and cheese.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 30, 2010)

socalmedic said:


> animal style is a burger with grilled onions, thousand island, and cheese.



Wow, that sounds good! minus the cheese though.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 30, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> I hate summer



Ban her..........


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 30, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Is it sad that I've never been to In n out?



no that is not a bad thing, but when you do go, ask for animal style


----------



## foxfire (Jul 30, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ban her..........



says the person that lives in the north and does not get super hot temps.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jul 30, 2010)

In my defense, we've had heat indices over 100 and I don't have a/c. I think I've earned the right to hate summer this year. LOL


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 30, 2010)

foxfire said:


> says the person that lives in the north and does not get super hot temps.



Hey i live in the north, and yes it does get hot thank you


----------



## foxfire (Jul 30, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> In my defense, we've had heat indices over 100 and I don't have a/c. I think I've earned the right to hate summer this year. LOL



jeez, that tough. hope it cools down for ya soon.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 30, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> Hey i live in the north, and yes it does get hot thank you


I understand, I spent a summer in the north. 
But it is not as humid up there as down here. That can make a difference.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 30, 2010)

foxfire said:


> I understand, I spent a summer in the north.
> But it is not as humid up there as down here. That can make a difference.



where are you at? we had 101 today


----------



## foxfire (Jul 30, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> where are you at? we had 101 today



about 92 degrees with 80% humidity. 
What was your humidity level?


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 30, 2010)

It's 84° here right now, and humid.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 30, 2010)

foxfire said:


> about 92 degrees with 80% humidity.
> What was your humidity level?



15%, i know. really high haha


----------



## foxfire (Jul 30, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> 15%, i know. really high haha



um, yeah. 
It may have been hot, but when the humidity is low it is not felt as much as higher humidity areas.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 30, 2010)

I really don't miss Florida. 100 degrees, and 100 percent humidity.  But lately Indy hasn't been much better. 90 degrees, and it is humid as heck.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 30, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> I really don't miss Florida. 100 degrees, and 100 percent humidity.  But lately Indy hasn't been much better. 90 degrees, and it is humid as heck.



Never gets above the mid 90's here in Sarasota.  And yeah there's humidity.  But Indiana is by far worse.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 30, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Never gets above the mid 90's here in Sarasota.  And yeah there's humidity.  But Indiana is by far worse.



I used to live right on the coast in Palm Bay, and those were the numbers recorded the last time I went back to visit. Why I was insane enough to go in summer, I will never know. But yes, Indiana has been miserable lately.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay, bought my first pharmacology book since I've been learning about pharmacology lately (using my PDR and looking up drugs that I hear, see, read, or whatever) and reading it in parallel with the IV therapy book I bought not too long ago. I really really really like how it goes into pharmacodynamics, which is something I've been interested in learning since my PDR doesn't go into that. The discussion on naloxone in ALS discussion gave me the urge to go out and buy it, and also the fact that I got my paycheck so I have extra money to spend. 

*Edit:* Whopping 73F here.  This summer wasn't hot at all for us, and when we complain about how hot it is, it usually isn't that hot really. Here it's usually below room temperature (I'd say average is around 66-72F around here). Very very very nice. Get sun, and don't get all sweaty and get burns. <3 Just wanted to make some of you jealous.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 31, 2010)

foxfire said:


> says the person that lives in the north and does not get super hot temps.


 

WOAH!!! HOLD ON A MINUTE!!!! 109* on Wednesday here. 

And everything will be nice and dried out and ready to burn any day here.



foxfire said:


> about 92 degrees with 80% humidity.
> What was your humidity level?


 
Your temp (92) and RH (80): Heat index of 117
My temp (109) and RH (23): 121

I win h34r:

Plus, like I said above.....it will all burn like heck if you add a slight breeze. We have been red flagged several times already.



Oh yea, check with me in January and we will compare wind chills.


----------



## mct601 (Jul 31, 2010)

You wussies quit complaining about temps. Nowhere in the U.S. is as hot as the gulf coast. Numbers do not do our heat justice- everyone who comes down here *****es about it. But its life.

Aaaaaalmost done with orientation, soon to be running 911


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 31, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh yea, check with me in January and we will compare wind chills.



In all fairness, we got 2 feet of snow back in February in the Dallas area... h34r:


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 31, 2010)

Linuss said:


> In all fairness, we got 2 feet of snow back in February in the Dallas area... h34r:



That was on my birthday! Happy 21st to me!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 31, 2010)

Psh, while you were partying I was out saving lives at an MVC wading through 2 ft of snow.


Slacker.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 31, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Psh, while you were partying I was out saving lives at an MVC wading through 2 ft of snow.
> 
> 
> Slacker.


 
Psh at you! I was fighting a total of 6 feet! So there. h34r:


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 31, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Psh at you! I was fighting a total of 6 feet! So there. h34r:



Psh at both of you! I was 3 sheets to the wind and 'petting' the snow because it was pretty. So ha!


----------



## Aprz (Jul 31, 2010)

Snow makes me feet cold.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aprz said:


> Snow makes me feet cold.


 
Ha ha! Me too! But I can't go skiing when it is 103 degrees out.

I'll take about 4 months of snow, followed directly by summer, which should be in full swing for, and last for 8 months. Following that, it should go right back into winter with no wait time for snowpack buildup on the slopes. 

Ie: December 1st: Start of winter. Winter will last until preciscely 2359 on March 31st. April 1st: Summer starts at 0000. All snow disappears like that and summer tepms replace snow and ice. Summer lasts until 2359 on November 30th. On December 1st, at 0000, snow on the slope is immidately 112 inches deep with about a foot of powder on top. Then the whole cycle repeats itself.^_^


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 31, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ha ha! Me too! But I can't go skiing when it is 103 degrees out.



There's this thing called water skiing. You can do it when it's any temp. outside.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 31, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> There's this thing called water skiing. You can do it when it's any temp. outside.


 
There is also this thing called a boat that you have to have (or be able to afford to rent or whatever) to do that. 

I bought some used ski gear, and I go on cheap ski days/nights (mostly). C'mon, I am an EMT, a volunteer, AND a college stoodint. I would be broke if I didn't live at home. Now if you want to take me water skiing, I'll go for that. As long as you have access to a boat!


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 31, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> There is also this thing called a boat that you have to have (or be able to afford to rent or whatever) to do that.
> 
> I bought some used ski gear, and I go on cheap ski days/nights (mostly). C'mon, I am an EMT, a volunteer, AND a college stoodint. I would be broke if I didn't live at home. Now if you want to take me water skiing, I'll go for that. As long as you have access to a boat!



Or I HAVE one, aww the life of a dispatcher, volunteer, and student. B)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 31, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Or I HAVE one, aww the life of a dispatcher, volunteer, and student. B)


 
So, when can I come?


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 31, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So, when can I come?



STALKER ALERT!!!

JK. Camping this weekend. Got the camper ready, boat fueled up and headed to the lake for some tubing, wake-boarding, skiing, and overall relaxation.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 31, 2010)

Little Background information, I just got hired with an ambulance company in what we shall call County A, and also a FD in County B. 

Well we had a mutual Aid Call in County B and i was working for County A.  So I take the ambulance over for Fire Rehab for our firefighters in the county i am working for.  my shift ended at 0230 am that day, and at 0215 the ambulance got cleared by command, so I asked my Chief (With County B ) if he wanted me to come back and help with over haul.  He told me yes.  So i return to Quarters, and drive back to the Fire POV and start working doing over haul.  I get called into my boss office about a week later, and get terminated because they didnt know I was with that agency.  

Well this what I was told was the reason why I was terminated.  Well today, I found out that a Nurse that worked at our trauma center that i was running around with a year ago and we had a major falling out, just happened to be my Bosses Daughter.    

So here is my advice to everyone GOOD TIMES in the past can turn into Bad things in the present haha


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 31, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> STALKER ALERT!!!


 
No, that would be if I went down to TX and pictures of you waterskiing started showing up online.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 31, 2010)

Psh if anyone gets to go on stephanies boat, it's me. I live closer than all of you. 


 Plus I have my own wakeboard.


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 31, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Plus I have my own wakeboard.



I need a like button for this.

Bunch of us are going down to Whitney. 
I am an avid hydroslider(AKA Kneeboarder) myself.


----------



## foxfire (Aug 1, 2010)

four high speed twirling rides,
atleast 15 visits to each one,
five hours later,
 Had to drag my friend out of there because I could not handle any more up, down and spin around at blurry speeds any more. :wacko::wacko:

excuse me as I go try and find my equillibrium. I think I left it at the fair somewhere.............


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 1, 2010)

Just found out an old friend passed away very recently. 

We met in 6th grade.... lost touch briefly as he left school for a heart transplant. Became good friends in 7th grade. He just died suddenly at age 20. We always knew he wasn't supposed to live past 30 but it's still a shock. 

It really makes you think, you know? I may not have been born with a range of congenital heart defects but really I could be gone just as easily tomorrow....


----------



## firetender (Aug 1, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> I could be gone just as easily tomorrow....




One day, that will be the absolute truth!

It's a very weird world we got born in to. I still get confounded by the fact we got born at all.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Aug 2, 2010)

Speaking of being born, my oldest is turning 14 today. Time FLIES.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 2, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> Speaking of being born, my oldest is turning 14 today. Time FLIES.






"Life is like toilet paper... the closer you are to the end, the faster it goes"-- Rodney Dangerfield.  


I'm turning 22 on Monday....  gah.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 2, 2010)

Linuss said:


> "Life is like toilet paper... the closer you are to the end, the faster it goes"-- Rodney Dangerfield.
> 
> 
> I'm turning 22 on Monday....  gah.



Are you finally getting out of diapers?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes, just in time for me to mail you the ones you're getting in to.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 2, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Yes, just in time for me to mail you the ones you're getting in to.



Thanks as they sure get expensive.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 2, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Yes, just in time for me to mail you the ones you're getting in to.



Oh snap!


----------



## medic417 (Aug 2, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh snap!



Penalty on the snap as I had already replied and absorbed his comment.  You lose 15 yards.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Aug 2, 2010)

Damn, you're closer to my daughter's age than to my age. I suppose I should get used to it, I'm sure I'll be surrounded when my classes start.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 2, 2010)

Your daughter cute?  Single?



Hell, legal?



h34r:


----------



## medic417 (Aug 2, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Your daughter cute?  Single?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Down slick she's out of your league.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 2, 2010)

That's it, no more prune juice for you mister.


----------



## exodus (Aug 2, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Your daughter cute?  Single?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhmmmmmmmmm!

She said in the last post... She's.... 14..... Go.... awayyyyyyyyy:wacko:


----------



## medic417 (Aug 2, 2010)

Linuss said:


> That's it, no more prune juice for you mister.



Good cause tired of all the loose stools.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 2, 2010)

Can we put a button that lets us vote to ban members?  Especially members that send rude PM's.


----------



## exodus (Aug 2, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Can we put a button that lets us vote to ban members?  Especially members that send rude PM's.



Like on 4/1 D: That ended badlyyyyyy!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 2, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Can we put a button that lets us vote to ban members?  Especially members that send rude PM's.



Hey, I'm just kidding when I call you old!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 2, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Penalty on the snap as I had already replied and absorbed his comment. You lose 15 yards.


 
From the line of scrimage, or the point of infraction? Cause I was 3 yards from the Goal line on that one.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 2, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Hey, I'm just kidding when I call you old!



You did that in public.  My complaint is the cowards that attack in private.

Anyone else get attacked today?


----------



## medic417 (Aug 2, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> From the line of scrimage, or the point of infraction? Cause I was 3 yards from the Goal line on that one.



Well then we better throw in an unsportsmanlike conduct as well to back you up further.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 2, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Well then we better throw in an unsportsmanlike conduct as well to back you up further.


 
Blahhhhhh.....I'm gonna hold on the inside on the next play.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 2, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Can we put a button that lets us vote to ban members?  Especially members that send rude PM's.



As you found out, the little red triangle works for reporting PM's or posts.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Aug 2, 2010)

She is cute and hilariously snarky and total jail bait and her Daddy is armed. Seriously armed. I'm the only liberal.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 2, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> As you found out, the little red triangle works for reporting PM's or posts.



Yeah they work but wouldn't be more fun to vote out a member like on survivor?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 2, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Yeah they work but wouldn't be more fun to vote out a member like on survivor?


 

Dont worry medic, most of us still love you, even if Linuss thinks you are old...


----------



## exodus (Aug 2, 2010)

Just applied at mission ambulance as a dispatcher... hmmm.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 2, 2010)

exodus said:


> Just applied at mission ambulance as a dispatcher... hmmm.



You just like telling people where to go don't you?


----------



## medic417 (Aug 2, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Dont worry medic, most of us still love you, even if Linuss thinks you are old...



I guess I just might have to overturn a penalty since you are so nice.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 2, 2010)

I just rented something from Blockbuster.  The salesperson there tried selling me on their online deal for $15 a month.  I told him I rent probably once every few months and that I couldn't justify paying for something I hardly used.

He continued to try to sell me saying "Well if you got this you might use it more".

No.  No I won't.  



Especially since you're company is going belly up.


----------



## exodus (Aug 2, 2010)

medic417 said:


> You just like telling people where to go don't you?



Already am a dispather at my current job... But im moving. soooo yeah


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 2, 2010)

medic417 said:


> I guess I just might have to overturn a penalty since you are so nice.


 
Big hug for the medic!!!


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 2, 2010)

Came back to the rig after offloading today, another crew and used a backboard and tape to hold the two doors in the cab together so we couldn't get 'em open. When I find out who it was...


----------



## Jinkx (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats funny. Another use for duck tape. We utilize a unit lock policy to prevent that and a host of other pranks such as the heater being on and Tejano music blaring, oh and also to keep drugs safe.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 3, 2010)

is feeling blah today


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 3, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> is feeling blah today



I second that.

Trying to fix the crew before mines big screw up last night. <_<


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 3, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> I second that.
> 
> Trying to fix the crew before mines big screw up last night. <_<



I know a guy who might be able to help. Is there a pay phone near your location?


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 3, 2010)

Chimpie's helpful hint of the day: To make Egos, you have to push the little lever on the toaster down.  *sigh*


----------



## DaniGrrl (Aug 3, 2010)

MMMmm Eggos with peanut butter and syrup sound so good right now. Darn me for not having any.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 3, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> Eggos with peanut butter



Sounds nasty.


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 3, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> I know a guy who might be able to help. Is there a pay phone near your location?



There can be one real quick!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 3, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Sounds nasty.


 
Less than appitizing, I agree. Now, an eggo with chocolate chip ice cream......unhealthy as heck, but it sure is good.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Aug 3, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Sounds nasty.



Only if you leave out the maple syrup.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 3, 2010)

DG

August is here.......


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 3, 2010)

Whelp, I applied to MedStar for a Paramedic position a couple of months ago and was basically told no after the "Strongly agree / disagree" test.


They have a spot open for dispatch and was debating if I should apply.  Being a Medic would put me a bit above the EMTs applying (If I can to the darn interview), it pays a bit more, it's closer than my current job by 30min, AND it can probably get my foot in the door at the agency to move on to a field medic.



I'm just not sure if I want to leave a field job, even if it is IFT, and get rusty.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Aug 3, 2010)

Yep, August is here so I'll be starting school in 13 days. I guess I need to edit my profile.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 3, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Whelp, I applied to MedStar for a Paramedic position a couple of months ago and was basically told no after the "Strongly agree / disagree" test.
> 
> 
> They have a spot open for dispatch and was debating if I should apply.  Being a Medic would put me a bit above the EMTs applying (If I can to the darn interview), it pays a bit more, it's closer than my current job by 30min, AND it can probably get my foot in the door at the agency to move on to a field medic.
> ...



Can't you drop down to per diem at AMR to keep up on your skills while you work dispatch? Also, if you find communications to be more of your liking, I would recommend applying to a county dispatch center at some point for the benefits and pension.


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 3, 2010)

Needs to vent. Any takers?


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 3, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Needs to vent. Any takers?



Venting goes on a lot around here.  Go for it.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 3, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Needs to vent. Any takers?



Bring it, Sister


----------



## DaniGrrl (Aug 3, 2010)

Yep, we're all eyes.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 3, 2010)

Power naps rock.


----------



## firetender (Aug 3, 2010)

...and quite a bit mouth!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 3, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Power naps rock.



Amen bro, amen.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 3, 2010)

I hate moving! Two trips with a moving truck, and I still didn't get it all. Most of my belongings are either in the garage, or in the living room. Part of my bed was destroyed, because apparently I don't know how to pack well. I still have to go back sometime this week to get the rest of my stuff, and deal with my crazy ex-roommates (who yelled at me for moving 'so early in the morning' - 11 am). Have I mentioned I hate moving?

Ok, there's my rant done. I feel better now.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok, I'm getting busy now. I got accepted to the high angle team last week and I just got accepted to the dive team. 

So, fire department, ambulance, ropes team, dive team and hopefully soon, dispatch. Maybe I should apply to be a reserve deputy too, then I can pretty much volunteer my life away. :-D


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 4, 2010)

Score.



A local childrens hospital is giving free PEPP certification classes in September.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 4, 2010)

I hate workplace drama!!! >:-(


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 4, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Score.
> 
> 
> 
> A local childrens hospital is giving free PEPP certification classes in September.



pm me the info please.


----------



## clibb (Aug 4, 2010)

12 hours 0 calls...


----------



## mct601 (Aug 4, 2010)

just completed first 45min of my first day of being a 911 EMT


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 4, 2010)

ROAD TRIP! Headed to visit family, they are driving from SC to CO and pit stop in TX, about a 2 hour drive for me.


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 4, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> ROAD TRIP! Headed to visit family, they are driving from SC to CO and pit stop in TX, about a 2 hour drive for me.



Ohhh where in CO?


----------



## foxfire (Aug 4, 2010)

Taking a train to Michigan!!! woot!!!^_^
Vacation here I come!


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 4, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Ohhh where in CO?



Denver and North Park. My brothers gpa lives in Denver and a cabin in N Park. My brothers uncle is a PO in Denver.


----------



## exodus (Aug 5, 2010)

Picu unit is about to tx code 3 with team as it starts burning wires... Grr. Oh, and no other mod's are available... grrr Looks like they get a van -.-


----------



## ClayZB (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, got called into a job interview at a hospital here for a secretary position.  Should get my foot in the door for when I get my nursing license.  Work there for a while then get my paramedics license to be a flight nurse. 
I'm excited.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 5, 2010)

Reading firetenders book.


Can't put it down.





No seriously, it's like glued to me or something.  Help?!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 5, 2010)

Linuss said:


> No seriously, it's like glued to me or something.  Help?!



Then how are you typing?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 5, 2010)

I have multiple appendages.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 5, 2010)

no comment


----------



## firetender (Aug 5, 2010)

Linuss said:


> No seriously, it's like glued to me or something.  Help?!



Linuss' copy was literally right off the presses, so I guess the glue hadn't dried. 

My bad!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 5, 2010)

Ah, finally the stars have aligned (living in California, in a house where other housemates have firearms, and living close enough to a range that will give me a chance to shoot) to take my baby home. Prado, here I come!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 5, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Ah, finally the stars have aligned (living in California, in a house where other housemates have firearms, and living close enough to a range that will give me a chance to shoot) to take my baby home. Prado, here I come!


 
OK, JP. What is it? I know rifles and handguns, but not shotguns. Yet.....^_^


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 5, 2010)

12 gauge pump action. Winchester Model 1300 Ranger.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 5, 2010)

24 hours till the weekend


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 6, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> 24 hours till the weekend



Not for me! I'm just starting back to work after my weekend.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 6, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> 24 hours till the weekend


 
And only 121 hours 31 minutes until I leave for a week vacation.^_^


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 6, 2010)

First time shooting skeet (I shot trap before) and first time shooting in 8-9 years and I really need to practice. Thank God the local range is only 30 minutes away and shooting is the best 15/round (ammo and range/target fee) you can spend.


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 6, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> First time shooting skeet (I shot trap before) and first time shooting in 8-9 years and I really need to practice. Thank God the local range is only 30 minutes away and shooting is the best 15/round (ammo and range/target fee) you can spend.



Ugh....


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 6, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And only 121 hours 31 minutes until I leave for a week vacation.^_^



Where ya going?

312 hours and 27 minutes until I am at my destination for my vacation.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 6, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Where ya going?
> 
> 312 hours and 27 minutes until I am at my destination for my vacation.



237 hours until I return to work.:sad:


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 6, 2010)

Ladies, Gents, Friends, Coworkers, and fellow Lifesavers,

 I just received some of the worst news of my life. And... I have a really really hard time talking about things, especially feeling and emotions. I cope best by writing things down. So here goes. My sister and best friend since I was born just called me and said she fell at work yesterday and had a seizure and was transported to the ER, I noticed her speech was slurring and she was talking differently than what I am used to. I asked her what happened and she said they found a large tumor on the left side of her brain and are going to do emergency surgery and they are unsure of the outcome but it doesn't look promising. She was just recently employed with this company a month ago. But more importantly she has texted and called me on a few occasions when she just felt 'weird'. She would ask what was happening to her and I told her I didn't know- that she needed to go to the doctor. I am in Texas, she is in South Carolina.. and I have never felt so helpless before. Here I am sitting saving lives every day and I can't do anything for my own family member. My best friend. My whole world has stopped. I can't even feel myself breathing. I don't know what to do. All I do is cry. But y'all know and understand. Does anyone know what could happen? I am not even thinking. I am just spilling words out onto this screen. I don't know much about brain surgery, but I do know there are a lot of variables depending on where the tumor is. 

I have vacation planned to be there in less than 2 weeks, but I am afraid that it will be too late. I don't know what to do. I am lost. Be safe out there.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 6, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Ladies, Gents, Friends, Coworkers, and fellow Lifesavers,
> 
> I just received some of the worst news of my life. And... I have a really really hard time talking about things, especially feeling and emotions. I cope best by writing things down. So here goes. My sister and best friend since I was born just called me and said she fell at work yesterday and had a seizure and was transported to the ER, I noticed her speech was slurring and she was talking differently than what I am used to. I asked her what happened and she said they found a large tumor on the left side of her brain and are going to do emergency surgery and they are unsure of the outcome but it doesn't look promising. She was just recently employed with this company a month ago. But more importantly she has texted and called me on a few occasions when she just felt 'weird'. She would ask what was happening to her and I told her I didn't know- that she needed to go to the doctor. I am in Texas, she is in South Carolina.. and I have never felt so helpless before. Here I am sitting saving lives every day and I can't do anything for my own family member. My best friend. My whole world has stopped. I can't even feel myself breathing. I don't know what to do. All I do is cry. But y'all know and understand. Does anyone know what could happen? I am not even thinking. I am just spilling words out onto this screen. I don't know much about brain surgery, but I do know there are a lot of variables depending on where the tumor is.
> 
> I have vacation planned to be there in less than 2 weeks, but I am afraid that it will be too late. I don't know what to do. I am lost. Be safe out there.



Sorry my friend.


----------



## piranah (Aug 6, 2010)

just decided that med school is a real option...I might have just started on a path that will make me or break me....


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 6, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> I have vacation planned to be there in less than 2 weeks, but I am afraid that it will be too late. I don't know what to do. I am lost. Be safe out there.



Sorry to hear about this.  Sending thoughts and prayers your way.

Can you talk to your employer about starting your vacation immediately so you can get over there?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 6, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Ladies, Gents, Friends, Coworkers, and fellow Lifesavers,
> 
> I just received some of the worst news of my life. And... I have a really really hard time talking about things, especially feeling and emotions. I cope best by writing things down. So here goes. My sister and best friend since I was born just called me and said she fell at work yesterday and had a seizure and was transported to the ER, I noticed her speech was slurring and she was talking differently than what I am used to. I asked her what happened and she said they found a large tumor on the left side of her brain and are going to do emergency surgery and they are unsure of the outcome but it doesn't look promising. She was just recently employed with this company a month ago. But more importantly she has texted and called me on a few occasions when she just felt 'weird'. She would ask what was happening to her and I told her I didn't know- that she needed to go to the doctor. I am in Texas, she is in South Carolina.. and I have never felt so helpless before. Here I am sitting saving lives every day and I can't do anything for my own family member. My best friend. My whole world has stopped. I can't even feel myself breathing. I don't know what to do. All I do is cry. But y'all know and understand. Does anyone know what could happen? I am not even thinking. I am just spilling words out onto this screen. I don't know much about brain surgery, but I do know there are a lot of variables depending on where the tumor is.
> 
> I have vacation planned to be there in less than 2 weeks, but I am afraid that it will be too late. I don't know what to do. I am lost. Be safe out there.



Hoping for the best.  You may need to think about emergency family leave.  The most important thing is to keep yourself safe and get to your sister as soon as you can.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Aug 6, 2010)

Stephanie, I'm so sorry. I hope your employer can move your leave up a few weeks for you and that your sister comes through this experience well.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 6, 2010)

Steph that is terrible. Thoughts and prayers are with you and all those involved especially you and the patient. 

Hang in there!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 7, 2010)

98 hours, 3 minutes until I leave.

And whoever asked, I am going to Indianapolis to visit with a friend.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 7, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> 98 hours, 3 minutes until I leave.
> 
> And whoever asked, I am going to Indianapolis to visit with a friend.



Brown wants to go to Indy, take me with you!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 7, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown wants to go to Indy, take me with you!


 
What do you want in Indy you Kiwi? WAIT!!! I know. You are secretly a Colts fan and want to see the stadium.

Well, you are more than welcome to come, be at the Spokane International Airport at 0445 on Aug 11th and you can come with me. ^_^


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 7, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> What do you want in Indy you Kiwi? WAIT!!! I know. You are secretly a Colts fan and want to see the stadium.
> 
> Well, you are more than welcome to come, be at the Spokane International Airport at 0445 on Aug 11th and you can come with me. ^_^



I have less psychologically stressful ways of travelling rather than flying commercially.

Rudder, checked
Tail rotor, checked
Compasses, checked
GPS, checked
Radios and nav, checked
Beacon, on and rotating
Doors, closed

Little cyclic ... and away we go

"Auckland hello its Westpac Rescue, helicopter hotel lima november, just getting airborne off Mechanics Bay request to enter the control zone about 1,500 feet special VFR will cross overhead and then depart southbound we have information hotel, five POB"

Brown thinks he has has some sort of CVA and his alternate personality is leaking out ... lets just shove that back in


----------



## DaniGrrl (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm embarrassed to admit that Hot Tub Time Machine made me laugh hysterically.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey, I'm in Indy! Ya'll can come visit me!


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 7, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit that Hot Tub Time Machine made me laugh hysterically.



It's ok, I laughed too.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 7, 2010)

Who wants some of Brown's vegetarian black bean chilli? Its actually pretty good


----------



## medic417 (Aug 7, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Who wants some of Brown's vegetarian black bean chilli? Its actually pretty good



Vegetarian is an old Native American word for bad hunter.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah but I do not have any rounds for my sniper rifle left .....


----------



## medic417 (Aug 7, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Yeah but I do not have any rounds for my sniper rifle left .....



Any good helicopter operator could use the blades.  I am so disappointed in you.  You may have to return the orange suit.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 7, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Any good helicopter operator could use the blades.  I am so disappointed in you.  You may have to return the orange suit.



Brown is a fixed wing aviator, not a rotary wing pilot.  Therefore I do not operate the helicopter so no orange suit for you


----------



## exodus (Aug 7, 2010)

Moving in with the GF after work in the morning... Just finishing up packing... wow. This feels amazing yet scary at the same time... lol


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 7, 2010)

exodus said:


> Moving in with the GF after work in the morning... Just finishing up packing... wow. This feels amazing yet scary at the same time... lol



Good luck!


Note: Purpose of comment is to express that I hope that living together does not have a negative effect on your relationship, not that I think that it would, also noting that from a religious perspective I cannot condone living with your girlfriend. That is all, cheers!


----------



## exodus (Aug 7, 2010)

lmao


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 7, 2010)

exodus said:


> Moving in with the GF after work in the morning... Just finishing up packing... wow. This feels amazing yet scary at the same time... lol



Congratulations from another happy person living in sin!!


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 7, 2010)

*Brown squeezes his eyes closed tightly and braces for the impending lightening strike ....

At least I am immune coz I don't sin ... well I have introduced myself as "Dr. Brown from the helicopter emergency medical service" once or twice


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 7, 2010)

exodus said:


> Moving in with the GF after work in the morning... Just finishing up packing... wow. This feels amazing yet scary at the same time... lol




Just know that if you move in together before getting married....



nothing changes after you get married.


no biggee!  good luck and don't have a baby!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 7, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is a fixed wing aviator, not a rotary wing pilot.  Therefore I do not operate the helicopter so no orange suit for you



Really? You sure? 'Cause:



MrBrown said:


> ......Tail rotor, checked.......
> 
> 
> ....Little cyclic ... and away we go



You don't have either of those on a fixed wing. 

BROWN IS AN AVIATION TROLL!!!!!!

jk. 

------------------

So who all now lives in Indy?


----------



## foxfire (Aug 7, 2010)

I am back for the time!!

Train was five hours late getting into chicago and then had another four and half hours in a bus. My butt is soooo sore!! 
Now to enjoy the nice and cool weather. and hope that the return trip will be in time.h34r:


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 7, 2010)

You know what sucks?


I was born after midnight on 8/9/1988...

Less than an hour from being born on the coolest birthday ever.  But NOOO, my mom didn't push hard enough.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 7, 2010)

Linuss said:


> You know what sucks?
> 
> 
> I was born after midnight on 8/9/1988...
> ...



Darn mom always thinking of herself.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 8, 2010)

Linuss said:


> You know what sucks?
> ...
> didn't push hard enough.



That's what she said?


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 8, 2010)

Momma Brown was in labour for like 26 hours ... 

If you have a cardiac arrest then you want me showing up however if you are having a kid you want somebody else, think how MrsBrown is going to feel when baby time comes!  Does they make an orange suit that says "DAD" on the back?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 8, 2010)

Airplane! is currently playing for free on On Demand!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 8, 2010)

So, would anyone be sad if an "accident" happened to the Wikileaks people?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 8, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Momma Brown was in labour for like 26 hours ...
> 
> If you have a cardiac arrest then you want me showing up however if you are having a kid you want somebody else, think how MrsBrown is going to feel when baby time comes!  Does they make an orange suit that says "DAD" on the back?



Mrs. Brown?!?!

Oh my gosh, that poor woman..........


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Linuss said:


> So, would anyone be sad if an "accident" happened to the Wikileaks people?



Ummmmmmm.......should I?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 8, 2010)

Linuss said:


> So, would anyone be sad if an "accident" happened to the Wikileaks people?




The people who run the actual website and posted the documents, the people who leaked said documents, or both?


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 8, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Mrs. Brown?!?!
> 
> Oh my gosh, that poor woman..........



hey shut up, I know people at the FAA don't make me divert your plane to Cleveland or something


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 8, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> The people who run the actual website and posted the documents, the people who leaked said documents, or both?



Oh, the leaker is getting charged with treason and will be killed anyhow.


I'm talking about the website people.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 8, 2010)

I doubt anyone will be killed over it. Spending some quality time at the Federal Hotel of Levenworth? Yes. Executed? No. 


The website people? Nope, especially since a large portion of the peopel running it are not Americans. We can't just go around eliminating or impresoning people around the world who disagree with the US Government.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 8, 2010)

I've had my nose stuck in a book most of this morning.  The Third Option by Vince Flynn.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 8, 2010)

anyone see the fight last night. omg.  I'm glad silva won, but damn i bet he's not feeling to hot right now.

oh and somehow i drank way too much last night, went to bed without knowing it 

and 

woke up 


to the 8am vomit rush to the toilet...


even my ID doesn't want to drink again...


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 8, 2010)

You know what's funny?

The fact that emergency vehicles say "STAY BACK 500 FEET", yet in such small letters that there is no way in hell you can read it unless you're well within 500 feet...


----------



## Aprz (Aug 9, 2010)

Linuss said:


> You know what's funny?
> 
> The fact that emergency vehicles say "STAY BACK 500 FEET", yet in such small letters that there is no way in hell you can read it unless you're well within 500 feet...


So it's really like "If you can read this, back the :censored::censored::censored::censored: off"?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 9, 2010)

Linuss said:


> You know what's funny?
> 
> The fact that emergency vehicles say "STAY BACK 500 FEET", yet in such small letters that there is no way in hell you can read it unless you're well within 500 feet...


 
The ones on the back of my engine are 10 inch red block letters, you can read them like a mile away.h34r: So there.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 10, 2010)

I AM SUCH A :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: WHITE CLOUD!!!!

I was just IMing a friend of mine who is on tonight. She just got paged to a 21 YOF down, possible Narc. OD, CPR in progress. I swear, she gets all the trauma calls, critical mediacal calls, you name it. And all I do is get paged to the nursing home to transport old ladies to the hospital for scheduled stuff. That is if I get paged at all. I just don't understand it. Why do I always miss stuff like that. I was supposed to be on that crew tonight, but no, I managed to get tonight off. WHY?!?! Not that anything is wrong with schedualed old lady transports, but it gets old when you are primarily a 911 service. I just want to get some actuall 911 calls for a change. Arrrggghhhhh.

End of rant.

Now all you IFT people can yell at me all you want. I don't care.-_-


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, crap.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 10, 2010)

My cardac arrest turned out not to be a cardiac arrest ..... bummer


----------



## clibb (Aug 10, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Ladies, Gents, Friends, Coworkers, and fellow Lifesavers,
> 
> I just received some of the worst news of my life. And... I have a really really hard time talking about things, especially feeling and emotions. I cope best by writing things down. So here goes. My sister and best friend since I was born just called me and said she fell at work yesterday and had a seizure and was transported to the ER, I noticed her speech was slurring and she was talking differently than what I am used to. I asked her what happened and she said they found a large tumor on the left side of her brain and are going to do emergency surgery and they are unsure of the outcome but it doesn't look promising. She was just recently employed with this company a month ago. But more importantly she has texted and called me on a few occasions when she just felt 'weird'. She would ask what was happening to her and I told her I didn't know- that she needed to go to the doctor. I am in Texas, she is in South Carolina.. and I have never felt so helpless before. Here I am sitting saving lives every day and I can't do anything for my own family member. My best friend. My whole world has stopped. I can't even feel myself breathing. I don't know what to do. All I do is cry. But y'all know and understand. Does anyone know what could happen? I am not even thinking. I am just spilling words out onto this screen. I don't know much about brain surgery, but I do know there are a lot of variables depending on where the tumor is.
> 
> I have vacation planned to be there in less than 2 weeks, but I am afraid that it will be too late. I don't know what to do. I am lost. Be safe out there.



Steph,

My aunt had a Brain Aneurysm two months ago. Me and her are extremely close as we used to hang out every day when I lived in Sweden.
I got the news as "She is sick. She collapsed in the car. Shes on her way to the hospital. Brain Aneurysm." And anyone with medical experience or knowledge will freak out.
The doctors didn't think she was going to make it and I didn't think she was going to make it. My father and mother had a positive attitude, which I could barely get myself to have. The doctors gave her 20 min to respond after taking the pain medications off. She responded in 22 minutes, so they decided to do the surgery. My father flew to Sweden right away to be by her side.
Now 8 weeks after, she's doing awesome. She lives at home now again by her self and she's out exercising, going to movie, dinner, and hanging out with friends. She's almost 100%  back to where she was before (Without counting the Aneurysm) and she's feeling great. She also had to battle a Pulmonary Embolism 4 weeks after her surgery but she beat that. Now I just hope that she stays healthy and does great! 
The brain surgeon that she had has practiced medicine in New Zealand, Australia, Switzerland, US, and Sweden. He said that he has never seen anyone recover this fast from something like this before.

I decided to tell you this story to give you some encouragement. Your sister will be fine. Just stay by her side and keep cheering her on through out your battle. Yes, there's going to be times when you are just going to break down and cry. It's okay! That's normal. Not to cry, is not normal. 
I would cry to my shift at work and then cry on my way home from my shift.
Everything you see is going to remind you of your sister, but you got to look at that as a positive thing. It's wanting to remind you of the good times that you had together and the times that you will have together in the future. 
Number 1 cure to medicine is LOVE. Number 2 is HOPE. Number 3 is people around you. With that I mean the family who are cheering you on and the doctors who take such amazing care of you. 

Good luck to your sister with her battle against this tumor and she'll be in my prayers. 'll pray for her that she'll make it through this surgery alright and that she'll recover 100%.
Please update us on how she is.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 10, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> My cardac arrest turned out not to be a cardiac arrest ..... bummer



It's not a bummer for the pt. 

I'm off today.  Plan on getting some things done that I've been putting off for way too long.

But first things first.... time to go for a 3 mile walk.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow.... I think I'm finally caught up on sleep. Came home from a long shift yesterday, went to bed at 8, and just now woke up. 14 hours of sleep! I think this makes up for the last few nights of one or two hours. I feel so much better.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 10, 2010)

If I get more than 6 hours of sleep I'm surprised.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 10, 2010)

Heh, long story short, Chimpie, but I've had half that and I work a 12hr shift today.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 10, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Heh, long story short, Chimpie, but I've had half that and I work a 12hr shift today.


 
Awww.....quit complaining. I got five hours last night, moved 8 tons of hay today, have a directors board meeting tonight that usually goes until about 2200, have to drive a half hour home,and have to leave for the airport at 0200 tomorrow. 

Granted, I am going on vacation for a week.

jk, jk.^_^


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 10, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Awww.....quit complaining. I got five hours last night, moved 8 tons of hay today, have a directors board meeting tonight that usually goes until about 2200, have to drive a half hour home,and have to leave for the airport at 0200 tomorrow.
> 
> Granted, I am going on vacation for a week.
> 
> jk, jk.^_^



lol ask him WHY he didn't get any sleep!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes, jimi, that was a big, and good, part of it


----------



## mct601 (Aug 12, 2010)

Forearm splints. And you KNOW we had a lot of patients that consisted of moving via bed sheets.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 12, 2010)

mct601 said:


> Forearm splints. And you KNOW we had a lot of patients that consisted of moving via bed sheets.



do you mean as comparable to shin splints?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 12, 2010)

finished research exam 7. and i can't bring myself to go back over my 180 answers to make sure i'm gonna get an A.

can't bring myself to make it matter if i get an A average for my EMT-I.

I guess it's just because the coffee is wearing off.

research exam 8 and then the final.  

i think my hospital rotations are going to be waived, due to work experience, so i'm trying to swing for 40 hours of OR time (wouldn't that be something to get 10-20 live ETI as an intermediate?!)

40 hours of ambulance shifts (i'm thinking i'll be bugging Fox800 for the inside scoop on clinical shifts with ATCEMS <SCHWEET!> ... i'm so dying to ride on the blue and yellow rigs!)

and then i'll take the test.  Deadline is october for applications to Austin community college EMT-P certificate program (don't b*tch i've already got a bachelors and an ASN)

if it goes as i plan, cardiology this spring.  advanced paramedic clinicals in the fall.  and paramedic internship spring of 2012.

its all coming together.


gah... its time to start checking my answers before every category on this main page says "last reply 8jimi8"


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 12, 2010)

I am chilling in the Detroit airport right now. After my first flight out of Spokane died on the ramp, I got played with by Delta like I was some kind of toy. Fourteen hours later thy finally found me a flight, then I find out that I don't even have a confirmed seat and was put on standby. So I went to the gate and, long story short, demanded, by way of two gate agents and one supervisor, a seat on the flight. I'm sick of Delta right now. And I'm tired considering I got up at 0200 to make what turned out to be a 2100 flight. I thought my trip would take ten hours, it has now taken almost thirty. Cool.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 12, 2010)

where're ya goin?


----------



## mct601 (Aug 12, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> do you mean as comparable to shin splints?



Yes. Dey hurt. They're aching right now. Time to suck it up and go to work...


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 12, 2010)

mct601 said:


> Yes. Dey hurt. They're aching right now. Time to suck it up and go to work...



lol

slideboards, slide sheets, or hoya lift... save your body bro!  Now then... not sure where you work.... if you mean out of bed to the gurney, then to the box... i feel for ya!  Used to have shin splints when I played soccer for my university.




....those little 3 oz dixie cups filled with water, frozen.... like a pushup pop for splints.  Sweet numb relief.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 12, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> where're ya goin?



Indianapolis.

I swear to God. I am never flyig Delta again. Talk about no customer service or respect....... Thank God I am on my last flight. Twenty hours late, I am about ready to finish this ordeal. They are yelling at us to shut down our phones now. Later peoples.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry !! lol....

did y'all hear about the flight attendant who "got on the PA, cursed a customer out, grabbed a beer, and then activated the emergency exit slide" ?!!


heard it the other day on NPR...


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 12, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Indianapolis.
> 
> I swear to God. I am never flyig Delta again. Talk about no customer service or respect....... Thank God I am on my last flight. Twenty hours late, I am about ready to finish this ordeal. They are yelling at us to shut down our phones now. Later peoples.



Try Southwest next time if you can.... I've always been pleased with their service and prices. Nothing beat the time I got an entire row to myself on a flight to Tenn.... I got to lay out and sleep.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 12, 2010)

and you don't have to pay for your bags either.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 12, 2010)

After going through each one manually, I deleted 802 emails from my inbox yesterday.

Now I'm going through another 41.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 12, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Try Southwest next time if you can.... I've always been pleased with their service and prices. Nothing beat the time I got an entire row to myself on a flight to Tenn.... I got to lay out and sleep.



Southwest is great. My favorite flight so far has been a Continental flight from LA to Guam. We were on a 757 and I got an entire middle row (5 seats) to me self. I lifted all the armrests and could lay all the way out. :-D


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nationwide shortage of 1:10,000 prepackaged epinephrine, according to an internal email.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Aug 12, 2010)

Yep it's def getting us, we're having to draw up 1:1000 and reconstitute.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 12, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Indianapolis.
> 
> I swear to God. I am never flyig Delta again. Talk about no customer service or respect....... Thank God I am on my last flight. Twenty hours late, I am about ready to finish this ordeal. They are yelling at us to shut down our phones now. Later peoples.



Welcome to Indy! When ya gonna come to the west side and visit?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 12, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Indianapolis.
> 
> I swear to God. I am never flyig Delta again. Talk about no customer service or respect....... Thank God I am on my last flight. Twenty hours late, I am about ready to finish this ordeal. They are yelling at us to shut down our phones now. Later peoples.



Try Jet Blue and enjoy the free show while taxiing to the gate at the destination.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 12, 2010)

FF-EMT Diver said:


> Yep it's def getting us, we're having to draw up 1:1000 and reconstitute.





So are we...luckily cardiac arrest are rarities, so epi is hardly used.


----------



## reaper (Aug 12, 2010)

You can get the 1:10,000 in prefilled still. But, it is the ones that expire in 30 days. We are using these right now.

There is also back order on D50.

Guess these companies really need to hire some more people to keep up!


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Aug 12, 2010)

We were able to get our hands on some D50.


----------



## reaper (Aug 12, 2010)

We kept remaining supply for dilution in peds. We picked up D10 bags, for now.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 12, 2010)

Makes you wonder...

Because I doubt there's been a huge spike in cardiac arrest and diabetic calls recently...


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 13, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Happy Friday the 13th!



My boss made sure I had today off. Last Friday the 13th, I ended up stranded an hour north of town with a patient when my partner put gasoline in a diesel. And the day just got worse from there.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 13, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Happy Friday the 13th!



Thanks, I HATE YOU NOW!!!! its 1624 here, and my partner nor i had realized it yet....


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 13, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> My boss made sure I had today off. Last Friday the 13th, I ended up stranded an hour north of town with a patient when my partner put gasoline in a diesel. And the day just got worse from there.



Ohhh yea.. My day today is similar to Inferno. 

17yoM Cardiac Arrest- OD
3 grass fires that escalated to a large structure fire.
56yoM DOS in a bath tub, normal weight about 180... weight upon our arrival estimated 400lbs. Had to cut a hole in the house to get him out.
h34r:


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 13, 2010)

sounds awesome

if it goes as last night... i'll have 5 patient's and hopefully 6 code blues
!!

eeek! did i just short circuit my 13th?!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks, homeless guy, for turning what should have been a quick 5 minute blood sugar check in to an ordeal that lasted nearly 2 hours, got police involved, you handcuffed, and me doing a crap load of paperwork. Good going.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 14, 2010)

Brown has decided to go to the gym again, as future HEMS Doctors needs to be ripped and cut up 

... man I can barely move it hurts too much.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 14, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Welcome to Indy! When ya gonna come to the west side and visit?



Well, I would. A friend and I are at a conferance that doesn't end until Sunday evening. We fly out Monday morning. Next year I'll have to fly in early and come visit. Ha ha.


----------



## mct601 (Aug 14, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> lol
> 
> slideboards, slide sheets, or hoya lift... save your body bro!  Now then... not sure where you work.... if you mean out of bed to the gurney, then to the box... i feel for ya!  Used to have shin splints when I played soccer for my university.
> 
> ...



yea, at this point ANY pressure or strain on my forearms would aggravate the pain. today they feel better, but I haven't really used them for much besides using a remote and picking up food with a fork  I hope they're as close to 100% as possible by Monday (shift got swapped around). I'll live, I just felt the need to vent of my mid-shift frustrations to others. Once they DO heal, I'll be sure to stretch and workout my forearms in the gym more so this won't be as much of a problem later on.


and the shortage of epi and D50 sucks, especially where I am. diabetic calls and cardiac arrests are not uncommon- luckily we have a decent amount of both stocked. however when I was at AMR doing the oil spill ops, we were short therefore had to improvise. my medic from Cali said she's had like one cardiac arrest in her time as a medic (not including medic internship, working as a basic, etc). In one day she heard like 4-6 codes over the unit radio and was shocked.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 14, 2010)

I just lold at one of firetenders stories in his book.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 15, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I just lold at one of firetenders stories in his book.



Ooh ooh, which one, which one?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 15, 2010)

So it's currently 3am. I can't get to sleep, so I thought I'd say hi to everyone on Life. HI!


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 15, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> So it's currently 3am. I can't get to sleep, so I thought I'd say hi to everyone on Life. HI!



Hello there who am I speaking to; one of the doctors or nurses? Yes hi there, it's Dr Brown speaking ... listen I work with the helicopter emergency medical services .....


----------



## foxfire (Aug 15, 2010)

I am off the Luddington to have some fun in the sand!!! woot!!!


----------



## DaniGrrl (Aug 15, 2010)

I have my first day of classes tomorrow. I'm so excited.


----------



## mct601 (Aug 15, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> I have my first day of classes tomorrow. I'm so excited.



my first 24 is tomorrow, 7am to 7am. When I get off work Tuesday morning, I have to be at class for 8am to 4pm. awesome lol


----------



## Aprz (Aug 15, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> I have my first day of classes tomorrow. I'm so excited.


Which class?


----------



## DaniGrrl (Aug 15, 2010)

Tomorrow is an odd class that the college makes everyone take that the EMS director said they hijacked with their own curriculum and then Emergency Vehicles & Communications. Tues through Thurs are A&P and EMT-Basic. 

I've been out of school for 15 years, I'm so excited to go back. I'm totally geeking out.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 16, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> Tomorrow is an odd class that the college makes everyone take that the EMS director said they hijacked with their own curriculum and then Emergency Vehicles & Communications. Tues through Thurs are A&P and EMT-Basic.
> 
> I've been out of school for 15 years, I'm so excited to go back. I'm totally geeking out.


Are you required to take the A&P w/ the EMT-B class?! Or are you taking it as an extra? Or are you going after an EMS degree? That's pretty cool.


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 16, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> Tomorrow is an odd class that the college makes everyone take that the EMS director said they hijacked with their own curriculum and then Emergency Vehicles & Communications. Tues through Thurs are A&P and EMT-Basic.
> 
> I've been out of school for 15 years, I'm so excited to go back. I'm totally geeking out.



Do you get to do a lab with cadavers or kitties?


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 16, 2010)

Actually had a decent night's sleep last night.  I still woke up in the middle, but got nearly 8 hours.

BTW, how the heck does one hyper extend their arm while sleeping?


----------



## DaniGrrl (Aug 16, 2010)

Aprz said:


> Are you required to take the A&P w/ the EMT-B class?! Or are you taking it as an extra? Or are you going after an EMS degree? That's pretty cool.


It's required. I'm on the path to get my EMS degree. 


LucidResq said:


> Do you get to do a lab with cadavers or kitties?


I don't honestly know if we do or not. I guess I'll find out soon though.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 17, 2010)

Phew, now that I find the right thread to post this on LOL! 

Brown has decided if things go well with this very nice girl he has met that he will marry her, do they make an orange jumpsuit with "GROOM" written on the back in big green letters? 

Also my alternate personality is leaking every where .... Lifeguard November niner zero one november bravo request direct foxtrot mike golf thereafter vectoring for GPS 34 to four sierra delta, standard missed approach thence direct india november delta if able and refile for flight level three seven zero.

... sounds like I had a stroke or something  

Anyway, Brown needs sleep before he dies, night night, who wants to come read me a bedtime story??


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 17, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Phew, now that I find the right thread to post this on LOL!
> 
> Brown has decided if things go well with this very nice girl he has met that he will marry her, do they make an orange jumpsuit with "GROOM" written on the back in big green letters?


 
What happened to the Mrs. Brown we were talking about several weeks back...............:glare:

And I suppose next you will want an orange jumpsuit with BRIDE on the back? Some people are never satisfied. Always wanting more and more.......tsk tsk tsk.

lol


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 17, 2010)

So when are we gonna see someone with the screen name MrsBrown?


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 17, 2010)

56 hours till vacation. w00t


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 17, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And I suppose next you will want an orange jumpsuit with BRIDE on the back? Some people are never satisfied. Always wanting more and more.......tsk tsk tsk.



Hey shut up not at all bloody hell you think I am some sort of weirdo or something, man .... 

*Brown slinks off and grumbles to himself in the corner

As for asking for more, is it too much to ask to get a freaking cardiac arrest these days oh my god enough with the ischaemic changes on 12  ECG I mean gah! ... hang on, Ambulance Oscar 5, yes, yes, ok, priority one, nine echo you say, oh, downgrade, code twenty six .... righto, still a p1? I see, ok, priority four .... 



> So when are we gonna see someone with the screen name MrsBrown?



Depends how much of a sarchastic mood she is in at the time I want to propose 

Anyway, work calls .... 

*Brown away! h34r:


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't know what's gotten into me, but I've actually cooked something for 2 days in a row. And by cooking, I mean actually using something other than the microwave.  Before you guys ask, yes, I did manage to burn myself a few times getting stuff out of the oven, but not bad. Hrmm, wonder if I can start using the grill next? Nah, I'd probably set the house on fire.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 19, 2010)

signed up for the FREE PEPP course.  Thanks Linuss!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 19, 2010)

Funk Yah!  I have an interview tomorrow at Heart Hospital of Austin, ICU.  These people are number 1 in the state for cardiovascular surgery!


----------



## mct601 (Aug 19, 2010)

$203 for two books, one being used. thank goodness for pay day being tomorrow.


----------



## Sassafras (Aug 19, 2010)

Ouch Mct on the books.  My last semester was 3 books that came to well over 500, then I wrecked my car and destroyed the books and had to replace them.  Eeesh.  Thankfully insurance payed me back for the replacements but still. Happy studies!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 19, 2010)

The city I live in has a new rec center they just built with an indoor and outdoor pools.  They are hiring lifeguards at ~$10/hr.  


Debating if I should apply... might be pretty easy job to get with my Paramedic cert (and I can oust the pool manager!), and I can pretty much just walk to work... be only a part-time gig but it'd beat driving 2hours round trip to my normal Medic job and working 12 hours...

Sure, less money, but also less headache.  



Downside is I need my lifeguard cert... -_-


----------



## Aprz (Aug 19, 2010)

Linuss said:


> The city I live in has a new rec center they just built with an indoor and outdoor pools.  They are hiring lifeguards at ~$10/hr.
> 
> 
> Debating if I should apply... might be pretty easy job to get with my Paramedic cert (and I can oust the pool manager!), and I can pretty much just walk to work... be only a part-time gig but it'd beat driving 2hours round trip to my normal Medic job and working 12 hours...
> ...


You'd have both jobs, right? Just wanna make sure.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, the lifeguard thing would just be on some off days just for the heck of it.... not losing my better paying job that is in the career I want...


And yes, i said "better" paying in regards to EMS... :wacko:


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 19, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Yeah, the lifeguard thing would just be on some off days just for the heck of it.... not losing my better paying job that is in the career I want...
> 
> 
> And yes, i said "better" paying in regards to EMS... :wacko:



Pervert


----------



## KempoEMT (Aug 19, 2010)

The DMV and Driver Safety both lost my paperwork.  So i have to resubmit EVERYTHING:wacko::angry:


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm on vacation for the next six days. w00t!


----------



## Aprz (Aug 19, 2010)

Hopefully help out with a First Responder class tomorrow. I've been trying to get myself involved with the classes I went to for becoming an EMT. I showed up for the EMT class, and they immediately had me helping out, which was great. I hope the same can be true for the First Responder class.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 20, 2010)

First: I like not the new tappa talk layout. 

Second: What are the odds in a small community the size we cover that you will get back to back CPR calls? One on a narcotic OD, one from a probable MI. Narcan saved the first, nothing we could do for the second. Although both were transported.  

Third: I am so drained right now. I have got lots of personal stuff going on and today was just a little too much to throw on top of all that.  

Fourth: I'll now quit complaining because most of you stopped reading my complaints after #1. Lol 

Have a good night everyone.


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 20, 2010)

First EMD call: anaphylaxis. Hitting the ground running. 



lightsandsirens5 said:


> Fourth: I'll now quit complaining because most of you stopped reading my complaints after #1. Lol
> 
> Have a good night everyone.



I read them!!! You have a good night too.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 20, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> First EMD call: anaphylaxis. Hitting the ground running.



Ambulace.  What is the exact address of the emergency?
The phone number you're calling from?
What's the problem, tell me exactly what happened?
How many people are sick?
Are they completely awake?
Are they breathing normally?

... I am sending the Ambulance (paramedics) to help you now, stay on the phone and I will tell you exactly what to do next.

Oh sorry, Brown knows MPDS off the top of his head 

Whats that Oz? It's a go, anaphylaxis you say? Right, ok all set, we're off ....


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 20, 2010)

effing night shift...

now i ALWAYS wake up around 330 am


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 20, 2010)

dont worry mate after a year of being a night person i was put on 16 weeks of 7.00 and 7.30am shifts, in two weeks i have four weeks of overnights coming up


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 20, 2010)

YES! finished my last research exam.  Now to recheck my 200 answers and send it off..

all that is left is the webinar final and 80 hours of clinicals.   

I hope the NREMT-I was as easy as the NREMT-B!

any comparisons out there?


----------



## Sizz (Aug 20, 2010)

*Automatic Cot*

Honestly I can say I'm not really a fan of the automatic lifting cot vs a *nice* manual cot. I hurt my lower back a bit today going down about 5 stairs not sure if it was my partner not keeping the lower end high enough or that the dam cot weights half a ton either way hopefully we decide something different next time.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sizz said:


> Honestly I can say I'm not really a fan of the automatic lifting cot vs a *nice* manual cot. I hurt my lower back a bit today going down about 5 stairs not sure if it was my partner not keeping the lower end high enough or that the dam cot weights half a ton either way hopefully we decide something different next time.



I hate them. Too heavy and way to hard to operate when the battery dies. I am all for as much manual stuff as possible. Manual gurneys, manual BP, manual defib, etc. I even wish our ambulances had manual transmissions. (Of course then I would not want 90% of the crew driving them with me in the back! lol)


----------



## medic417 (Aug 20, 2010)

Power cots are great.  Would not go back to manual.  For stairs use the stair chair.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 20, 2010)

Just crawled out of bed.  First day of vacation is going great so far.


----------



## reaper (Aug 20, 2010)

Exactly. Power stretchers have saved more backs then you can count. The key is proper use.

Don't take them up or downstairs. Use a stair chair for what it was designed. If you must transverse stairs, get help or plan ahead.

There should never be a reason to have dead batteries in them. Keep charger and spare battery on the truck.

The entire point of them is to save you from the ground up lift, which kills backs. What I laugh at, is the only ones I see *****ing about them is always newer providers. The guys and gals that have done this for 10 or more years, know the value they provide.


----------



## Sassafras (Aug 20, 2010)

My issue with the automatic is that extra bit of weight makes my regulars that are on the heavy side almost impossible for me to lift it up high enough to get the back half into the rig. But I'm strength training and will get there soon I hope. It's irritating struggeling with it and having my partner just stand there watching me.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> My issue with the automatic is that extra bit of weight makes my regulars that are on the heavy side almost impossible for me to lift it up high enough to get the back half into the rig. But I'm strength training and will get there soon I hope. It's irritating struggeling with it and having my partner just stand there watching me.



Why isn't your partner helping you lift?


----------



## Sassafras (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm sitting in a parking lot right now because I had an ift trnasport that got pushed for 2.5 hours later. Boss directed me to eat lunch since coming back to station would leave me with 20 minutes before I had to turn back around and come back to area I last dropped a patient off at. I've eaten. I've hunted down my fave candy store to discover it closed and still don't have a patient ready for transport.  Gonna have to start eating slower.


----------



## Sassafras (Aug 20, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Why isn't your partner helping you lift?



Why have they left me alone in doctor offices with bariatric patients also? I don't know why they do what they do. I'm the new kid on the block though. I am just keeping quiet and working on my strength training. I have to improve it anyway so I look at it as practice.


----------



## reaper (Aug 20, 2010)

No, that is the point of proper use!

If the pt is heavy, then both should be lifting into truck. Do not kill your back, for a lazy partner!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 20, 2010)

reaper said:


> No, that is the point of proper use!
> 
> If the pt is heavy, then both should be lifting into truck. Do not kill your back, for a lazy partner!



yup.  you hurt your back. your partner watches someone else do the same thing while you heal up... if you heal.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 20, 2010)

My partner has a nasty habit of lowering the cot too far, or raising it too high as to have no leverage.


If it's in one of those 2 positions, I tell him I simply refuse to lift.  Simple as that.   I'm not going to risk my career to take granny home.


----------



## Sizz (Aug 20, 2010)

medic417 said:


> For stairs use the stair chair.



We were transporting a 10 y/o in a halo from a diving accident to have it " re tightened ". Mother called frantic that it had appeared to be loose and had her daughter lying as still as a dead person. We boarded the pt but for some reason the Medic wanted the cot up the "5' steps to put her on it right away. Either way pt was secured to board, cot then down the 5 steps to the sidewalk.

I'd rather have secured to the board properly and moved outside this way then secured to the cot , I'm not thinking the mother would have allowed her daughter to sit up for a stair chair ...any other instance that I think would have worked great.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 20, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Why isn't your partner helping you lift?



He is probably too busy looking thru the Clinical Guidelines and scratching his head going "man, what the bloody hell is a Sassafras?"

Had a go at 6.19am today, it wasn't an RTA nor did it require HEMS or an Intensive Care Paramedic, so I rolled over and went back to sleep


----------



## Sassafras (Aug 20, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> He is probably too busy looking thru the Clinical Guidelines and scratching his head going "man, what the bloody hell is a Sassafras?"




THIS is a Sassafras


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 21, 2010)

w00t! I am claming a CPR save. Narcotic OD was in full arrest when we arrived. Started CPR and transported. Narcan brought her right out of it. I mean from asystole to sinus tach in about 10 seconds. Quite an experience.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 21, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> w00t! I am claming a CPR save. Narcotic OD was in full arrest when we arrived. Started CPR and transported. Narcan brought her right out of it. I mean from asystole to sinus tach in about 10 seconds. Quite an experience.



Rock on.

It's raining here.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 21, 2010)

Big old missing person search going on in the national forest about 30 miles from me. 8 y/o girl missing since 1600 yesterday. Hopefully it turns out good, it was down to about 40 last night. They have probably 100 people right now. SO, ESAR, Boarder Patrol K9 units, Park Service, Forest Service Fire, BIA Air, the Air Force, the Fire District, you name it. I and another guy have been put on standby for when they start rotating people. 

Not a good situation.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 21, 2010)

108 degrees with 87% humidity.  And frequent power outages.  I hate when the mountains that surround this area get rain.  It gets bloody hot.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 21, 2010)

Brown is displeased.

In New Zealand, medicine is five years undergraduate leading to Bachelor of Medicine and Bachelor of Surgery plus one year as a trainee intern (technically Year 6).  Graduate entry into medicine is very unusual although a small number (around 20%) do get accepted as a Degree graduate.

Entry into the MBChB is either by.... 

a.  Completing Health Science Year 1, provided you have *not* completed more than *one* year of University study, or
b. Applying as a graduate provided your GPA is at least *75%* (B+)

This is bad because Brown has ....

a.  Completed *three* years of University study making him inelegible for HSY1 (I wasn't able to complete HSY1 as part of my degree) *and*
b.  Has a Degree with a GPA of *71%* 

.... now, excuse Brown while he goes to the corner, says bad words and tightly zips up his jumpsuit with "DOCTOR" written on it coz like hell I am getting it taken off me! :unsure:


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 21, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is displeased.


Is this why Brown promptly leaves the chat room every time Lifeguards For Life comes to chat?


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 21, 2010)

Not at all mate


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 22, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Big old missing person search going on in the national forest about 30 miles from me. 8 y/o girl missing since 1600 yesterday. Hopefully it turns out good, it was down to about 40 last night. They have probably 100 people right now. SO, ESAR, Boarder Patrol K9 units, Park Service, Forest Service Fire, BIA Air, the Air Force, the Fire District, you name it. I and another guy have been put on standby for when they start rotating people.
> 
> Not a good situation.


 
She is still missing. I am schedualed to join the search tomorrow morning. Wish us luck. It has now been almost 30 hours since she was last seen.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 22, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> She is still missing. I am schedualed to join the search tomorrow morning. Wish us luck. It has now been almost 30 hours since she was last seen.



Hope you guys find her.  I can not imagine her or her families fear.  

Is this her story? http://www.khq.com/Global/story.asp?S=13023898


----------



## MizRizQuick (Aug 22, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> Is this why Brown promptly leaves the chat room every time Lifeguards For Life comes to chat?



I can't even get IN the chat room. 

In other random conversation, working for a private company blows. Last three 24-hour shifts, no sleep, clinicals between and class at night. Somethin's gotta give because my lack of sleep has significantly contributed to the deterioration of my _usually_ chipper attitude.

:nosoupfortroll:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 22, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Is this her story? http://www.khq.com/Global/story.asp?S=13023898



It is. 

Looks like 1000 I'm going out. Still not sure. There is a tremendous excess of people. I suppose that is a good thing, I just feel like I'm not doing anything.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 22, 2010)

Brown misses Mrs Brown who has gone camping this weekend


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 22, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown misses Mrs Brown who has gone camping this weekend



Well take your helocoptor out and go get her back!


----------



## medic417 (Aug 22, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown misses Mrs Brown who has gone camping this weekend



Thought there was no Mrs Brown based on another post you made.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 22, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Thought there was no Mrs Brown based on another post you made.



Dang.... 417 is callin him out!  I remember that too.

No helicopter doctor's license with proofs of delusions!


----------



## medic417 (Aug 22, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Dang.... 417 is callin him out!  I remember that too.
> 
> No helicopter doctor's license with proofs of delusions!



I think we have enough to send him to the mental hospital to live in the white padded room and he can have the special long sleeve coat in white not orange and with patient rather than doctor on it.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 22, 2010)

medic417 said:


> I think we have enough to send him to the mental hospital to live in the white padded room and he can have the special long sleeve coat in white not orange and with patient rather than doctor on it.



We should at least let him have one hand free, so that he can assist MedicRob w/ high 5's


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ahhhh, back from a weekend vacation, start week long vacation next weekend. Two day party by the creek, fireworks, and lots of alcohol. Next week is a trip to Colorado. I love vacations.


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 22, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Ahhhh, back from a weekend vacation, start week long vacation next weekend. Two day party by the creek, fireworks, and lots of alcohol. Next week is a trip to Colorado. I love vacations.



GAH! You lucky duck! Where are you going?

We're going on a quick weekend getaway in Beaver Creek next week. The last time I had a vacation was last year... and that was also just 2 nights in my own state.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 22, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Ahhhh, back from a weekend vacation, start week long vacation next weekend. Two day party by the creek, fireworks, and lots of alcohol. Next week is a trip to Colorado. I love vacations.



Hmm, MrBrown's wife just went on vacation, and katgrl just went on vacation...I can only conclude that katgrl is MrBrown's wife!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 22, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> GAH! You lucky duck! Where are you going?
> 
> We're going on a quick weekend getaway in Beaver Creek next week. The last time I had a vacation was last year... and that was also just 2 nights in my own state.



We are going all over the state. Starting in Denver, going to Durango and Silverton. Leaving Indy on Friday, coming back the next Friday. Who knows? Maybe I'll have time to meet up with other EMTLifers.



> Hmm, MrBrown's wife just went on vacation, and katgrl just went on vacation...I can only conclude that katgrl is MrBrown's wife!


Nope. If I found someone to be my husband, I would be broadcasting it over national tv.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 22, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> It is.
> 
> Looks like 1000 I'm going out. Still not sure. There is a tremendous excess of people. I suppose that is a good thing, I just feel like I'm not doing anything.


 
http://www.khq.com/Global/story.asp?S=13023898

She was found alive. L&S, any details?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 22, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> http://www.khq.com/Global/story.asp?S=13023898
> 
> She was found alive. L&S, any details?



Well I didn't even get to go out! Apparently she was found about 3 miles from the last known point. So far as I can tell, USBP or USFS found her. A good friend of mine was on the ambulance crew that transported her. She was pretty much examined and released at the ER.

She was found under a small patch of brush that was pushed over by a fallen tree. Really, it is nothing short of a miracle. An 8 year old in nothing but shorts and a t-shirt survived almost 40 hours in the woods with 30 degree temps and light rain one night. Not to mention that is considered cougar country and I have personally seen bear up that way. She is very fortunate to say the least.

Here is  little better story. Stevens County Sheriff's Ambulance Team Rescue and the Tri-County Dive Team are the two agencies I work with. Unfortunately I was unable to dive on this SAR.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 22, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> She was pretty much examined and released at the ER.


 
Wonderful outcome with answered prayers...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 22, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> Wonderful outcome with answered prayers...



To say the least. 

Anyone know live rescue vs time percentages?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 23, 2010)

We're covering diabetes in Endocrine this week and one of the documents is titled. "Diabetic Foot Infection. When is it bad to the bone?"

For that. I give...


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 23, 2010)

Brown is posting up a really super awesome hard scenario later today mwhahahahaha


----------



## foxfire (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm back!! 
I missed everyone here.^_^


Grilled salmon anyone?


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 23, 2010)

foxfire said:


> I'm back!!
> I missed everyone here.^_^
> 
> 
> Grilled salmon anyone?



Yes please. Air mail?


----------



## medic417 (Aug 24, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown misses Mrs Brown who has gone camping this weekend





medic417 said:


> Thought there was no Mrs Brown based on another post you made.





8jimi8 said:


> Dang.... 417 is callin him out!  I remember that too.
> 
> No helicopter doctor's license with proofs of delusions!





medic417 said:


> I think we have enough to send him to the mental hospital to live in the white padded room and he can have the special long sleeve coat in white not orange and with patient rather than doctor on it.





8jimi8 said:


> We should at least let him have one hand free, so that he can assist MedicRob w/ high 5's



So brown whats the truth?  Do you have a wife?  Are you just a 10 year old that wants to be a doctor or what?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 24, 2010)

First morning in three days that it hasn't been raining.  w00t!  I'm going for a walk.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 24, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> First morning in three days that it hasn't been raining.  w00t!  I'm going for a walk.



Quick Chimpie is gone that means no one is in charge of the zoo.  Everything is a go.  Chaos wins.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 24, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Quick Chimpie is gone that means no one is in charge of the zoo.  Everything is a go.  Chaos wins.



I'm back. :glare:


----------



## medic417 (Aug 24, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> I'm back. :glare:



Umm nothing going on here.  Carry on.  :unsure:


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 24, 2010)

well since i may be leaving my current hospital network... took advantage of hcp courses that i get a discount!  registered for NRP, PALS recert and ACLS recert.  fun fun!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 24, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> First morning in three days that it hasn't been raining.  w00t!  I'm going for a walk.



Still a steady rain here. Stupid Florida.

I slipped on the step outside and hurt my bum.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 24, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Still a steady rain here. Stupid Florida.
> 
> I slipped on the step outside and hurt my bum.



Ouch.  So you gonna tell your boyfriend to kiss your butt now?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 24, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Ouch.  So you gonna tell your boyfriend to kiss your butt now?



My fiance would gladly make me feel better.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 24, 2010)

A cold front is coming through here in north Texas.... it's going to be only 95 this week!


----------



## medic417 (Aug 24, 2010)

Linuss said:


> A cold front is coming through here in north Texas.... it's going to be only 95 this week!



Yes we are only supposed to be 102.  Wonder where I put my coat at?


----------



## medic417 (Aug 24, 2010)

Sasha said:


> My fiance would gladly make me feel better.



Yes pain always is better with the one we love.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 24, 2010)

Three, count it, THREE, people have now told me they are "allergic to epinephrine".


"It makes my heart race and pound!"







....


...

Do they not teach anything in science class anymore?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 24, 2010)

just found out my NRP class is gonna be FREE!


----------



## medic417 (Aug 24, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> just found out my NRP class is gonna be FREE!



Well thats swell Beave.  

Wish mine was.


----------



## foxfire (Aug 24, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> just found out my NRP class is gonna be FREE!



Happy for ya!^_^


Wish I had that option.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 25, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> > Hmm, MrBrown's wife just went on vacation, and katgrl just went on vacation...I can only conclude that katgrl is MrBrown's wife!
> 
> 
> Nope. If I found someone to be my husband, I would be broadcasting it over national tv.



So, to win a bet, I am changing my answer. I am not MrBrown's wife yet, but if things continue the way they are going, hopefully soon.

There MrBrown, I changed it. I win.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 25, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Well thats swell Beave.
> 
> Wish mine was.



lol yah, free is the best price.

hopefully these people take it seriously.  I kinda wish it was 1980 and ACLS etc, MEANT something.


----------



## MylesC (Aug 25, 2010)

Whos Mr Brown?

And speaking of weather.. It went from the "Coldest winter/Summer in San Francisco" to global warming hot in East Bay/SF area.
WTF and im indoors all day slaving over a stove.
Murphy's Law for good weather is killing me.
Hows the weather were everyone else lives?


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 25, 2010)

It's HOT!!! 

While I haven't officially met Mr Brown  his scenario's are pretty interesting!



MylesC said:


> Whos Mr Brown?
> 
> And speaking of weather.. It went from the "Coldest winter/Summer in San Francisco" to global warming hot in East Bay/SF area.
> WTF and im indoors all day slaving over a stove.
> ...


----------



## KY_EMT (Aug 25, 2010)

Why the heck do I need to be at work at 4 in the morning when our scheduled runs don't even start till 11:30. And we have several crews on tonight....the scheduling gods must be pissed with me....


----------



## socalmedic (Aug 25, 2010)

to all of you pissing and moaning about the weather, i just wanted to let you know that is was a beautiful 85* with a slight breeze blowing over the sandy beach here in south Los Angeles County. my tan is finally starting to look good and I am getting much better at volleyball.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol. This just came over the SO/PD Local freq.

Dispatch: 229, Control 1. Disturbance. 123 S Xyz St. 
Officer: 29 enroute. 
Dispatch: 229 RP states her neighbors were fighting inside their house. The man, looks like a last of Smith, first of Jon left on foot, north on Xyz st. 
Officer: 29 copy. I'm about five out. 
Dispatch: Aaaaaand 229, errrrrrrrr, for your, ummmmmm, information.......... The RP, ahhhhh, thought it might be a good idea to, errrrmmmm, have a plain clothes officer attempt, ummmmm, initial contact with Mr. Smith.
Officer: 29, Yeaaaaaaa, that's not going to happen.
Dispatch: We thought so. Had to ask.
Officer: 29
Dispatch: 229 at 0400 

When you live in an area the size I do, you don't get to request thy type of cop you get. You get what you get. There is only one LEO of any kind at all during the night. And he is not plain clothes. Ha ha.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 25, 2010)

MylesC said:


> Whos Mr Brown?



That would be me



angels.girl84 said:


> It's HOT!!!
> 
> While I haven't officially met Mr Brown  his scenario's are pretty interesting!



Thank you, Brown does try.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 25, 2010)

Considering driving two hours every Wed for an accelerated A&P course at NCTI. The benefit is that it is a prereq for NCTI Paramedic Program, which I've been looking into Paramedic Programs, and been debating about whether I want to try to get into one ASAP, or get some experience as an EMT-Basic. My EMT instructor, who is a Paramedic, doesn't like the idea of Paramedics that lack EMT-Basics experience, but at the same time, I liked the argument on the forum that becoming a Paramedic sooner rather than later might be better. I am leaning towards doing it (accelerated A&P and jump into Paramedics ASAP) anyhow regardless of what people think.

Scared that the school might not be good though, and it will be a waste of time and money. Although, I do believe it is up to the student, regardless of how good or bad a program is, at mastery. I still rather be in a good program though.

Regardless, there are no available seats in the Paramedic Program near my area (within a couple hour drives I mean) so I may still get experience as an EMT-Basic for a short while if I manage to get a job soon. I still look at the A&P course as gold though since it's so difficult to get into A&P in the colleges nearby.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 25, 2010)

Take chemistry then A&P I and II which use a proper A&P book like Marieb rather than some cut down week A&P course for sparky want-to-be ambo's


----------



## Aprz (Aug 25, 2010)

What happened to MrBrown's orange avatar? Does he wish to be the cat in the hat?


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 25, 2010)

Aprz said:


> What happened to MrBrown's orange avatar? Does he wish to be the cat in the hat?



Brown does not, however Brown chose his name for the following reasons

1.  Brown has primarily crewed on brown watch,
2.  Brown likes Dr Suess,
3.  Brown has half watched Reservior Dogs, once in 1996 and once last year,
4.  Mr Brown and Mr Black are in the Dr Suess book Hop On Pop


----------



## Aprz (Aug 25, 2010)

I already got Chemistry under my belt. I'm not sure if this makes the A&P class any better, but it appears to be seven weeks long, but a total of 63 hours only. Still too fast?


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 25, 2010)

Our Paramedics do the same A&P as the BSN nurses, physios, massage therapists etc ... so it was about 12 weeks and 150 hours long; I still don't feel like I know enough

Maybe if I go to medical school I will know enough to satisfy myself .... maybe, Brown is prepared to give up med school to start a family so who knows.  You can't come home and hug your MBChB when its cold now can you


----------



## slb862 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Just braggin...*

My baby is getting married tomorrow.  I am so proud of all my kids.  I have the bestest kids in the world.  AND now I have the greatest g-babies anyone could ask for.  Just wanted to share some joy and happiness.  Peace Out!!


----------



## Aprz (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, like I said, I pretty much already had myself convinced on doing it so I just signed up, hehe. Worst that happens is I don't learn as much as I would have if I took a normal A&P class, but seeing that I can't get into one, I think I am gonna learn more than not taking any A&P class period. At the moment, the only A&P I know is from three different classes that all briefly went over it, and then self study, which I just Googled and found a lot of teachers posting their class materials online, or I have several books on it.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Attn mr brown*

MR Brown go back 3 or 4 pages and address the concerns I posted about you.  Many of us are waiting for the truth.  Remember the truth shall set you free.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't have the energy to search thru this thread for whatever moaning about me you are doing when I have to be up in six hours

You're just jealous you can't be as awesome as Brown 

Man I wish I was as awesome as Brown now that I think of it


----------



## medic417 (Aug 25, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Depends how much of a sarchastic mood she is in at the time I want to propose
> 
> *Brown away! h34r:



Here you say when you propose.  Then another page you say your wife is camping.  Which is it?  Are you married?  Are you even in the medical field?  Or are you a 14 year old want a be?   But seriously did you get your online persona's confused for a minute?


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 25, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Here you say when you propose.  Then another page you say your wife is camping.  Which is it?  Are you married?  Are you even in the medical field?  Or are you a 14 year old want a be?   But seriously did you get your online persona's confused for a minute?



Aw snap you got me, Brown is really a shut in who lives in the basement, reads Playdude and makes helicopter noises while working night shift at the Wally World to avoid having to interact with people in the harsh light of day in order to not worsen his phobias.

Come on mate ... I may have a warped sense of humour but don't question my medical knowledge or skill, I may not know all the medicine in the world but I am a damn good Ambo.

Oh, and as for the doctor thing .... I may have to choose between whether that orange jumpsuit has "DOCTOR" or "DAD" written on the back in big green letters.  I don't know about you as I am not privy to your thoughts however if push comes to shove, I will choose the latter.

*Brown runs round making helicopter noises 

Ambulance, Medivac descending .....


----------



## medic417 (Aug 25, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Aw snap you got me, Brown is really a shut in who lives in the basement, reads Playdude and makes helicopter noises while working night shift at the Wally World to avoid having to interact with people in the harsh light of day in order to not worsen his phobias.
> 
> Come on mate ... I may have a warped sense of humour but don't question my medical knowledge or skill, I may not know all the medicine in the world but I am a damn good Ambo.
> 
> ...



LOL.  So married or not?    Some of the ladies here seem turned on by your heicopter noises. :wacko:  

As to dad or family before career I agree family first mi amigo.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 25, 2010)

medic417 said:


> LOL.  So married or not?    Some of the ladies here seem turned on by your heicopter noises. :wacko:
> 
> As to dad or family before career I agree family first mi amigo.



Not yet, next year hopefully.  

And yes, Sasha might be turned on by my helicopter noises but I think she has a boyfriend


----------



## Sasha (Aug 25, 2010)

> And yes, Sasha might be turned on by my helicopter noises but I think she has a boyfriend



Sasha's engaged. Hate to break it to all you lovely EMT and Paramedics but I'm off the market for good


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 25, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Sasha's engaged. Hate to break it to all you lovely EMT and Paramedics but I'm off the market for good



"You know what Oz, I can't seem to find this scene"
"Its over there Brown"
"Ah yes, I don't think there is anywhere I can see we could land at the moment"
"What about over there, look, there is some sort of function going on, plenty of space"
"True, OK looks good mate, bring the tail to me if you want and keep coming down ... Ambulance, Medivac descending"

*Brown and Oz leap from thier bloody great helicopter lugging gigantic Thomas Packs over thier shoulder

"Damn it Brown we crashed a wedding!"
"So we did Oz, try to blend in, hey is that cake? ....."


----------



## Sasha (Aug 25, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> "You know what Oz, I can't seem to find this scene"
> "Its over there Brown"
> "Ah yes, I don't think there is anywhere I can see we could land at the moment"
> "What about over there, look, there is some sort of function going on, plenty of space"
> ...



"Tonight at 11. Two HEMS workers were beaten to death with a high heel shoe after crashing the suspect's wedding."


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hoo-wee, picked up two extra shifts, bringing me to 82 hours on duty this week. 

Going to be a nice check, whatever should I waste my money on?


----------



## Sendou (Aug 25, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> Hoo-wee, picked up two extra shifts, bringing me to 82 hours on duty this week.
> 
> Going to be a nice check, whatever should I waste my money on?



A really nice bed to sleep on. :O


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 25, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> Hoo-wee, picked up two extra shifts, bringing me to 82 hours on duty this week.
> 
> Going to be a nice check, whatever should I waste my money on?



Does that mean that 42 hours is at time and a half?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 25, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Does that mean that 42 hours is at time and a half?



I had a two week period a few years ago with 168 hours. 80 hours of straight time, 88 of time and a half. I loved that check.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 25, 2010)

My partner right now is doing 120 hrs. I feel bad for her. We did Sunday night and Monday together. Then I went home Monday night and Tuesday. I came back last night for the Tuesday night-Wednesday shift and she is my partner again. Then I go home tonight and come back Tuesday night to do one more shift with her. I think she is crazy.


----------



## KY_EMT (Aug 25, 2010)

Well it's off to work again tomorrow morning, for a 24. After that, who knows?


----------



## MylesC (Aug 25, 2010)

This is the most random forum I think ive ever seen.

MrBrown - You make up random scenarios and people put in their 2 cents?

- Lets see... It seems Sasha is rather popular and everyone wants her? But the drama continues cause someone serenaded her with helicopter noises and the only way out was to get married?!
This is rather epic.

Anything else I should be filled in on? Or should I just make assumptions at this point?

And is anyone else humored by the myspace pictures people put up?
EMT page with people flexing with their shirts off? 
Just thinking out loud. Not complaing because its rather hilarious.

:nosoupfortroll:


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 25, 2010)

MylesC said:


> This is the most random forum I think ive ever seen.
> 
> MrBrown - You make up random scenarios and people put in their 2 cents?
> 
> ...



perhaps you didn't read the title of the thread?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 25, 2010)

MylesC said:


> This is the most random forum I think ive ever seen.
> 
> MrBrown - You make up random scenarios and people put in their 2 cents?
> 
> ...



He serenaded her?! MrBrown, how could you? I thought I was your MrsBrown. /cry


----------



## Sassafras (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm starting to believe brown has a harem he plays doctor with.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 26, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> I'm starting to believe brown has a harem he plays doctor with.



Oh God........


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 26, 2010)

Brown does not he does however have a Mrs Brown who he loves very much and cannot wait to find a HEMS Chopper that does weddings


----------



## MylesC (Aug 26, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> perhaps you didn't read the title of the thread?


Oh I do know what the title of this thread it. Doesnt mean Im not trying to follow along. The myspace picture comment was just a tangent I explored on.
I thought people were just a little more "adult" in EMS. You think people that are saving lives would have a little more class


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 26, 2010)

MylesC said:


> Oh I do know what the title of this thread it. Doesnt mean Im not trying to follow along. The myspace picture comment was just a tangent I explored on.
> I thought people were just a little more "adult" in EMS. *You think people that are saving lives would have a little more class*



l  o  l

I wish..................


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 26, 2010)

Brown has no class, sorry to dissapoint, oh and I loose control of my sphincter easily after about ten beers .....


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 26, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown has no class



Me neither


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 26, 2010)

Then we are perfect for each other, heck, we could become the first EMTLife couple. perhaps we owe Chimpie a dowry


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 26, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Then we are perfect for each other, heck, we could become the first EMTLife couple. perhaps we owe Chimpie a dowry



I thought we already were an EMTLife couple. And you would owe Chimpie a dowry, if I'm remembering correctly, which I'm probably not.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 26, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> I thought we already were an EMTLife couple. And you would owe Chimpie a dowry, if I'm remembering correctly, which I'm probably not.



Bananas are $1.27/kg down at the Pak N Save .... how many do you think would equal a dowry?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 26, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Bananas are $1.27/kg down at the Pak N Save .... how many do you think would equal a dowry?



CHIMPIE!!! How much do you want for a dowry for me?  

There... we will leave it up to him.


----------



## KY_EMT (Aug 26, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> I'm starting to believe brown has a harem he plays doctor with.



LOL That sounds like a whole lot of fun.....


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 26, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> CHIMPIE!!! How much do you want for a dowry for me?
> 
> There... we will leave it up to him.



I'll get back to you on that.



MylesC said:


> Anything else I should be filled in on?



At the top of every page is a green link called Community Rules.  Read them, follow them (especially the first one, *Be Polite*), and you should be alright here.  

And yes, we do take the rules very seriously around here.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 26, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Then we are perfect for each other, heck, we could become the first EMTLife couple. perhaps we owe Chimpie a dowry



Beat you too it. I'm with reaper 

Edited to add: Actually someone beat US to it, but they were much more low key.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 26, 2010)

Brown is sick; he has headache, chills, fever, blocked nose and sore throat 

Somebody call HEMS for some tylenol and a chicken soup drip, stat! 

Where is that ninja fellow when you need him, he could do the same and its less problematic than parking a helicopter on the street, how much do you think they are going to charge for towing that thing?


----------



## foxfire (Aug 26, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Where is that ninja fellow when you need him,



He is lurking in the shadows, waiting for that perfect moment, the split second his prey is vunerable, ready for the pounce.................


h34r:

Never turn your back to a ninja!!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 26, 2010)

Less than 12 hours til my plane leaves. Colorado, here I come!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 26, 2010)

Finishing up last minute packing, and power goes out. Turns out a car hit a light pole just down the road and knocked out power to the whole neighborhood. On the plus side, I could see the stars for the first time while in the city.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 27, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Finishing up last minute packing, and power goes out. Turns out a car hit a light pole just down the road and knocked out power to the whole neighborhood. On the plus side, I could see the stars for the first time while in the city.



Don't even hint at downed wires. I just go off of a 10,000 acer fire that was started by a downed line at about 1400 today. It grew from 200'x200' to 25 acers in less than five minutes. By the time my unit got there, 100 acers. Just got released for the night, it is now about 15-20 square miles. :-S

Pray for us.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 27, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Don't even hint at downed wires. I just go off of a 10,000 acer fire that was started by a downed line at about 1400 today. It grew from 200'x200' to 25 acers in less than five minutes. By the time my unit got there, 100 acers. Just got released for the night, it is now about 15-20 square miles. :-S
> 
> Pray for us.



That was supposed to be 1,000 acer. And 15-20 more square miles directly threated and expected to burn tomorrow.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 27, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> That was supposed to be 1,000 acer. And 15-20 more square miles directly threated and expected to burn tomorrow.



That's no biggie we don't do anything but roast hot dogs until it passes the 10,000 acre mark.    Actually many of the fires in my area quickly grow larger than 10,000 acres.  Some pass the 100,000 acre mark.  But no one knows because we have such a small population the news doesn't care.  Now if it ever threatens one of the famous peoples homes that have hide outs in the area we might get some attention.  But that would just ruin it as then more tourist would destroy the environment.


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 27, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> That was supposed to be 1,000 acer. And 15-20 more square miles directly threated and expected to burn tomorrow.



We have a few ranches out here that are like that. Dry and flat and plenty of fuel. I know the box numbers and addresses, if it ever caught fire the only thing left to do is pray.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 27, 2010)

Power came back on after almost 2 hours. Made it to the airport on time, now in Manitou Springs. To add to my bad night last night, I received a call from my boss that someone cut the rear brake lines on the ambulance. My favorite saying lately, if I didn't have bad luck, I wouldn't have any luck at all. :wacko:


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 27, 2010)

Dear UPS,
445 and 455 are two different addresses.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 27, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Dear UPS,
> 445 and 455 are two different addresses.



So I am guessing Brown didn't do it for you?


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 27, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> So I am guessing Brown didn't do it for you?



Do you have to ask that a lot?


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 27, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Do you have to ask that a lot?



Not at all, in a recent survey 99% of respondants stated they were either satisifed or very satisfied with Brown.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 27, 2010)

hmmm I wonder how long it'll take for the IT dept here at work to block my access to emtlife lol h34r:


----------



## Leonidas1 (Aug 27, 2010)

"Into the flood again!"


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 28, 2010)

Its a go, apparently its something about somebody needing some early antibiotics and antipyretics 

*Brown struggles into his jumpsuit and waits for Oz to tag along

Ok all set, we're off .... 

Ambulance, Medivac airborne be overhead in about ten to twelve


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 28, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> We have a few ranches out here that are like that. Dry and flat and plenty of fuel. I know the box numbers and addresses, if it ever caught fire the only thing left to do is pray.



Try dry and rugged (over 3000 foot elevation changes) with dry brush 6 feet tall and too thick to walk through. Then ladders right up into the crowns. Not to mention literally hundreds of draws and gullies too steep to even think about walking.Then add 32 Mph winds, 7% humidity and 97*F. That fire will (and did)  take off and haul a** across any kind of terrain. There is another  identical wtx pattern moving in starting Saturday night. So pray for us.

Besides mop-up and structure perimeter set up, this fire has been strictly an airshow since dawn today. It is also now a Type II incident and a FEMA disaster due to the number of homes in the burn and threatened, over 200.

I personally watched the wind whip small 1'x1' fires with 1 inch flames into 300'x300' fires with 30 foot flames in no more than a few seconds. We has one crew get burned over and they has melted plastic and rubber parts all over their brush trucks. The heat killed the computer in one vehicle.

I am going to sleep so I can go back out next shift hopefully.


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 28, 2010)

I am the 911 Queen. That is all. And I thought I might suck at this job...


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 28, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> I am the 911 Queen. That is all. And I thought I might suck at this job...



Are you also the Master of MPDS?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 28, 2010)

I hate being sick on vacation! And the hotel's internet is fussy, so I keep getting kicked off EMTLife.:sad:


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 28, 2010)

So... hurt my back yesterday when my partner decided to drop a 300lb+ patient all the way to the floor without letting me know...



Still aches.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 28, 2010)

Linuss said:


> So... hurt my back yesterday when my partner decided to drop a 300lb+ patient all the way to the floor without letting me know...



Now hear this. Don't do that ^ to linuss.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Just bought a Barne's and Noble Nook. I'm liking it so far... let's see how well it can keep me entertained.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 28, 2010)

I love mine! I've  had it about 2 weeks



adamjh3 said:


> Just bought a Barne's and Noble Nook. I'm liking it so far... let's see how well it can keep me entertained.


----------



## firetender (Aug 28, 2010)

angels.girl84 said:


> I love mine! I've  had it about 2 weeks



I lament the future loss of the tactile sensation of turning pages, the joys of having PB & J and little noteoids spread around the book illustrating the text and getting a book from a friend that I KNOW is exceptional because it's the rattiest looking thing on the shelf! (Bookshelves, Libraries, soon gone forever??) 

You can also throw a book at your partner at low replacement cost rather than destroying your whole Library in one motion.

And yet, it's because of innovations like this that folks like y'all get to learn from my mistakes and explorations. I spent a good 15 years trying to get traditional publishers to publish my works which, at the very least have value to medics. The Powers that Be (were) wouldn't accept it. In that way, it's a form of censorship because THEY decide what YOU get to see. 

Today, I can talk to people like you exactly as I want to, so on this one I have to side with the new and upcoming generation.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 28, 2010)

I know what you mean but for me, I'll always have my  books that I can go relax in the bathtub with after a long day & not worry about destroying my library if I drop it  



firetender said:


> I lament the future loss of the tactile sensation of turning pages, the joys of having PB & J and little noteoids spread around the book illustrating the text and getting a book from a friend that I KNOW is exceptional because it's the rattiest looking thing on the shelf! You can also throw a book at your partner at low replacement cost rather than destroying your whole Library in one motion.
> 
> And yet, it's because of innovations like this folks like y'all get to learn from my mistakes and explorations.


----------



## firetender (Aug 28, 2010)

angels.girl84 said:


> relax in the bathtub with after a long day & not worry about destroying my library if I drop it



That's a good point that needs to be addressed here. 

How do you run a Nook Bathtub-Electrocution call?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 28, 2010)

firetender said:


> You can also throw a book at your partner at low replacement cost rather than destroying your whole Library in one motion.



:lol: lol


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol I'm usually the one who says oh oh pick me I'll try that... But not this time!



firetender said:


> That's a good point that needs to be addressed here.
> 
> How do you run a Nook Bathtub-Electrocution call?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 28, 2010)

w00t!!! I just got hired by WA DNR as a contract fireline medic for a type II in my county. And being type II it is a Fed deal and pays reeeeeally good.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 28, 2010)

Good work lights 

Brown feels fantastic because he threw away his cancer, heart disease and death causing diet and is encourgaing all to read Eat to Live by Joel Fuhrman, MD.

Brown doesn't feel fantastic about the Tall Blacks loosing at basketball against Lithuiana .... I mean GAH!


----------



## piranah (Aug 29, 2010)

my GF just left for college again...not a happy piranah...but on a brighter note i just turned 21..HOOT!!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 29, 2010)

already beginning to count down the days till this semester is over.... 7 days down, 103 to go....


----------



## piranah (Aug 29, 2010)

as am i my friend...but i havnt even started...sept 7th


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 29, 2010)

I completed and passed a written exam for a local Fire/Ambulance Squad, I do my physical on Wednesday. Wish me luck, if I pass I will be starting paramedic school in the spring.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 29, 2010)

piranah said:


> as am i my friend...but i havnt even started...sept 7th



This semester I have class every morning and evening.

I am taking
Bio I
Chem I
Trig
Eng II
Selected Topics in EMS
Sociology
18/19 Century humanities ............

for a total of 21 credits. Lifeguards For Life has no life.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 29, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> This semester I have class every morning and evening.
> 
> I am taking
> Bio I
> ...



Everytime Lifeguards for Life talks with MR. Brown, Lifeguards For Life always ends up talking in the 3rd person and feeling quite silly


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 29, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> Lifeguards For Life has no life.



You still have EMTlife!


----------



## piranah (Aug 29, 2010)

piranah is wondering why someone would willingly do 21 credits...your crazy...ur not working full time too right?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 29, 2010)

Three times in three days my partner has lowered the cot all the way to the ground with a patient on it without warning me. 


I'm seriously about to go ape crazy....


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 29, 2010)

Apparently, I still don't get along with high altitudes. Flew from Indy to Denver, drove to Manitou Springs, then went to the top of Pikes Peak. 14,000 feet in elevation change in less than 2 days. I'm an idiot.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 29, 2010)

SO much for a nice Sunday.... Thank you :censored::censored::censored::censored:head ex husband.........


----------



## medic417 (Aug 29, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Apparently, I still don't get along with high altitudes. Flew from Indy to Denver, drove to Manitou Springs, then went to the top of Pikes Peak. 14,000 feet in elevation change in less than 2 days. I'm an idiot.



Last summer I went from my place at less than 2000 feet drove to Colorado and then to the top of Pikes Peak after only a day in Colorado.  A little light headed but not bad.  

This year went to Rocky Mountain National Park and only got slightly above 13000 and started having headache and shortness of breath so made a rapid decent to 10000 and was fine.


----------



## KY_EMT (Aug 29, 2010)

So I found someone to cover my shift so I could have the day off...and I ended up working anyway!


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Aug 29, 2010)

EMT-B class starts tomorrow ^_^


----------



## WVEmt (Aug 29, 2010)

KY_EMT said:


> So I found someone to cover my shift so I could have the day off...and I ended up working anyway!



could be worse...


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 29, 2010)

Hours are being cut so much at work that I decided to take two more vacations, both in September.


----------



## WVEmt (Aug 29, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Hours are being cut so much at work that I decided to take two more vacations, both in September.



we are adding 10,000 man hours over the next year, and opening a new station at the new hospital that opens in october


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 29, 2010)

scheduled my FINAL for EMT-I.  Final and just 80 hours of clinicals to GO. omg i'm sooo amped.

found out that ACC will be letting me challenge into their Paramedic program (don't have to worry about application deadlines etc.)

Found out they have PRECEPTORED clinicals!  EXCELLENT.  So odd going to clinicals and being in charge of myself!  (with the current program)

I'm so freaking excited.  I think they are gonna let me do my 40 hospital hours in the OR, so i can get some REAL practice, not just hope someone has a bad airway day... (not that I want people to be hurt - i just know how rare an actual field intubation can be.)

its all coming together as planned.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 29, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Last summer I went from my place at less than 2000 feet drove to Colorado and then to the top of Pikes Peak after only a day in Colorado.  A little light headed but not bad.
> 
> This year went to Rocky Mountain National Park and only got slightly above 13000 and started having headache and shortness of breath so made a rapid decent to 10000 and was fine.



We made it to the top of Pikes Peak, and my lips were blue. Apparently, I get high-altitude pulmonary edema too. The decent was made with much fastness. Still short of breath, but at least I don't sound like a dishwasher anymore.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 29, 2010)

angels.girl84 said:


> SO much for a nice Sunday.... Thank you :censored::censored::censored::censored:head ex husband.........



You sound a lot like my ex wife


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 30, 2010)

lol ouchie & here I thought I was being nice about it 



MrBrown said:


> You sound a lot like my ex wife


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 30, 2010)

You probably once were a nice girl, until some man destroyed your goodness and pilfered your soul ... :

Oh well at least Brown ain't like that


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 30, 2010)

lol no you have it backwards  I'm the evil one.... or so I was told today 



MrBrown said:


> You probably once were a nice girl, until some man destroyed your goodness and pilfered your soul ... :
> 
> Oh well at least Brown ain't like that


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 30, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Apparently, I still don't get along with high altitudes. Flew from Indy to Denver, drove to Manitou Springs, then went to the top of Pikes Peak. 14,000 feet in elevation change in less than 2 days. I'm an idiot.



When I lived in San Diego my dad and I climbed Mt. Whitney. I lived right on the bay and was about 10 feet above sea level at low tide. From 10 feet to 14,505 (Plus the five more feet for how tall I was then ) in two days. On foot. You talk about a headache! I have never had my head hurt so much or felt so nauseated. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~

In other news, lightsandsirens5 has finished his first day as Type II WA State IMT #3 Line Medic, aka on this incident as *drumroll* _Slide Creek Medic 5! _Currently assigned to the Slide Creek Fire in Stevens Co. Washington. Today he was by himself and responsible (har har har) for three divisions of line crews, Div Alfa, Div Bravo, and Div Zulu. He also had one burn victim who somehow managed to get both of his legs into a hot stump hole up to about his mid calf. The whole incident went off flawlessly with lights, the unit leader, local first response and the ambulance working together in perfect harmony. The pt was de-mobed and sent to a hotel in town. Lights in now manning the medical tent all by himself while his unit leader is in a meeting with the Logistics section. ^_^

Later folks!!!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 30, 2010)

> (Bookshelves, *Libraries*, soon gone forever??)



Not sure about bookshelves, but there are libraries that lend out ebooks. ebooks are way more enviormentally friendly than regular books. The Nook has a screen you can swipe your finger across so you can still "turn the page". I never cared for peanutbutter, and I don't like food on the pages of my books. You can't tear a page by turning it too hard, and once you buy a book your dog can't tear it apart while your sleeping and in the middle of a REALLY good part (My dog did this, I was so upset.) you can also read it again and again, and never lose it, and you can still have a library, even if you live in a really small space and have no room for book shelves. I can bring more than one book with me without the added weight of multiple books.

I LOVE ebooks.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 30, 2010)

Why do 1st shifters always have to have their noses up managements butt?  I remember why I went to 3rds :lol:


----------



## Sasha (Aug 30, 2010)

Hockey said:


> Why do 1st shifters always have to have their noses up managements butt?  I remember why I went to 3rds :lol:



Because you suck up to avoid the write ups. Duh. I love my night shifts, I only have to deal with the office people when I popped in to grab my truck and drug box. I dread when I have to go hunt down a drug box or monitor or stretcher because then I have to deal with the office peoples a little more :sad:

And the fact that we don't have enough equipment to stock every truck just ticks me off too, while the owners are talking about taking their private airplanes to the bahamas that weekend.:angry:


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 30, 2010)

Endocrine final in less than an hour, then it's time to start cardio with everyone's favorite little orange book written by a plastic surgeon with a liking for child porn.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 30, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Endocrine final in less than an hour, then it's time to start cardio with everyone's favorite little orange book written by a plastic surgeon with a liking for child porn.



The answer is Who is Dale Dubin.  Tell me what I win JP.


----------



## KY_EMT (Aug 30, 2010)

WVEmt said:


> could be worse...



True, true....


----------



## KY_EMT (Aug 30, 2010)

So I weighed myself today and am HORRIFIED by what I saw. I am FINALLY motivated to lose this excess weight.


----------



## Sassafras (Aug 30, 2010)

My kids almost needed boarded and collared after their idiotic rampage at Walmart today.  


...someone had to put my cart away.  I still have no dinner for tonight.  Braggarts.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 30, 2010)

Going rafting in the morning, and somehow managed to convince mom and dad to go too. God help me.h34r:


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 30, 2010)

Day off tomorrow.  Is thankful.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 30, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Day off tomorrow.  Is thankful.



What does "day off" mean?

ughhhh chem lab...


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 30, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Endocrine final in less than an hour, then it's time to start cardio with everyone's favorite little orange book written by a plastic surgeon with a liking for child porn.



was it child porn or cocaine? did you know he gave away that 65 thunderbird he uses in an example?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 30, 2010)

medic417 said:


> The answer is Who is Dale Dubin.  Tell me what I win JP.



not the 65 thunderbird...


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 30, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> What does "day off" mean?
> 
> ughhhh chem lab...



Means that I don't have to go to work tomorrow.  I have a bajillion other things to do, but might put them off till next week.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 31, 2010)

Hehe... Cardio intro lecture in the morning, trap shooing in the afternoon...


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 31, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> was it child porn or cocaine? did you know he gave away that 65 thunderbird he uses in an example?



I've read the story of the Thunderbird, however I'd be concerned if there were any stains on the seats.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 31, 2010)

I hate it.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 31, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I hate it.



Well Brown hates you too 

Oh snap did  I say that, bugger, I .... um .... oh look its a go, I have to be off now ....

*Brown makes helicopter noises and waves his arms about 

/sarcasm


----------



## Sassafras (Aug 31, 2010)

At the dentist with a numb mouth. 6 fillings down by end of this third appointment. 9 to go and eesh three root canals. Why did I waitten years for the dentist in spite of no insurance?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 31, 2010)

*Lifeguards For Life*

is in a very bad mood.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 31, 2010)

will one of you professionals look at my cover letter in the employment forum. PLEASE


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 31, 2010)

Already did, Jimi.






So, at a hypertensive emergency call the other night where I was essentially going to backup a BLS truck that had an EMT and an Intermediate, the I- cracked me up, as he was not all too happy at dispatch sending a medic.



I- "If I thought it was an ALS call I'd be running it and would have started an IV"

Me- "And what exactly would you have given with that IV, more fluid?"



(I's have pretty much no drugs aside from fluids and benadryl and epi for allergic reactions)


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 31, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Already did, Jimi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



give Nitro, morphine and lasix and lidocaine to lower the bp. Intermediates have education too....


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 31, 2010)

Except I's cannot give Nitro, morphine or lasix.



And his thought was that if a hypertensive crisis was an ALS call (......) that he would have started an IV and all would have been fine without a Paramedic on scene.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 31, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Except I's cannot give Nitro, morphine or lasix.
> 
> 
> .



ahh. my state doesn;t recognize intermediates.


----------



## reaper (Aug 31, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> ahh. my state doesn;t recognize intermediates.



Huh? That's all they use!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 31, 2010)

Last night in Durango, going to Lakewood and Denver for the next 2 days.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 31, 2010)

I feel your pain! I was there yesterday..... 1,500 later idk what hurts more and oh yeah thats after my insurance paid! :wacko:



Sassafras said:


> At the dentist with a numb mouth. 6 fillings down by end of this third appointment. 9 to go and eesh three root canals. Why did I waitten years for the dentist in spite of no insurance?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 31, 2010)

So I started reading Rapid Interp today and noticed that there was a clause near the start about Dr. Dubin giving away a Saturn Ion in his other book. Does anyone know anything about it?

http://tinyurl.com/3xt9too

Bottom of the page that Google Books loads to.


----------



## Sassafras (Aug 31, 2010)

angels.girl84 said:


> I feel your pain! I was there yesterday..... 1,500 later idk what hurts more and oh yeah thats after my insurance paid! :wacko:



By the time I'm done I will be out 5k post insurance. Got sent home with 25 dollar prescription toothpaste because apparently I am floride deficient too.  Yay me. 


In other not so fun news please keep my aunt in your thoughts. She coded during open heart surgery and is now breathing via artificial lungs. They got her back but not breathing on her own. She has transposition of the great vessicles and back then they had no operations available for it. Tech ically should have died by teens and is still around in her late fifties. Been in a fib for years has chf and was on the transplant list for heart and lungs. Not sure if surgery was for transplant or to hold off until organs are available. Just know it was open heart and things aren't looking good.


----------



## foxfire (Aug 31, 2010)

I now understand why there are many type A personalitities in the medical field.  

Today was lectures on the medical/legal aspect of EMS along with the ethics chapter. 
(Poof!, with cloud of electric smoke coming out of ears) let me reboot the brain............:wacko:


----------



## KY_EMT (Sep 1, 2010)

Hip hip hooray, I start work early today. 4


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 1, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> give Nitro, morphine and lasix and lidocaine to lower the bp. Intermediates have education too....



Brown doesn't think that is such a good idea .... :unsure:


----------



## KY_EMT (Sep 1, 2010)

"Love all. Trust few. Do wrong to no one" -Shakespeare


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 1, 2010)

Last time I went to the dentist he send me to a maxillofacial surgeon who took out 4 wisdom teeth.  It was great because the Consultant Anaesthetist gave me drugs but I don't remember much after that I think the drugs had something to do with it.....


----------



## KY_EMT (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmmmm....maybe! LOL


----------



## ICU RESIDENT (Sep 1, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown doesn't think that is such a good idea .... :unsure:


HMMMMM bt alwayz keep eyes on BP coz sudden hypotension can cause CVA...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh boy! Another day on the fireline for me. This fire turns a week old today. WA IMT3 goes home today as the fire rolls from a type II down to a type III. The fun is almost over.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 1, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown doesn't think that is such a good idea .... :unsure:



a little excessive ?


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 1, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> a little excessive ?



But but but what about the good ole ambo trick of "more is better"


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 1, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Except I's cannot give Nitro, morphine or lasix.
> 
> 
> 
> And his thought was that if a hypertensive crisis was an ALS call (......) that he would have started an IV and all would have been fine without a Paramedic on scene.



Maybe he thought that he could open the IV wide open and let some blood drain out to lower his bloodpressure...?


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 1, 2010)

It's only Thursday .... 

*Brown finds a piece of paper;

Dear Work

Brown is sick, he will be better next Tuesday and will come to work then

/S/
Dr. Brown, MBChB, FANZCA, FJFICM
Helicopter Emergency Medical Service


----------



## KY_EMT (Sep 1, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> It's only Thursday ....
> 
> *Brown finds a piece of paper;
> 
> ...



I think I'll do something like that next time I'm suffering from Anal Glaucoma!!!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 1, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> But but but what about the good ole ambo trick of "more is better"



"Just covering all my bases doc"


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 1, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Maybe he thought that he could open the IV wide open and let some blood drain out to lower his bloodpressure...?



Bloodletting. Of course. It is my protocols. You mean to tell me it isn't in yours?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok, Denver drivers are crazy! I've never flipped off so many people in one city.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 2, 2010)

KY_EMT said:


> I think I'll do something like that next time I'm suffering from Anal Glaucoma!!!



Ew, consult a bum doctor about that ....


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 2, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Ok, Denver drivers are crazy! I've never flipped off so many people in one city.



I swear it's not the natives... it's all the transplants (thanks CA and TX). We have SO many out here.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 2, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> I swear it's not the natives... it's all the transplants (thanks CA and TX). We have SO many out here.



Nothing wrong with a Californian's ability to drive. It's everyone else and your stoopid snow...


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 2, 2010)

Adds new book for new EMTs to read: Rapid Interp of EKGs. I'm actually kinda of wishing that I read it earlier than now...


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 2, 2010)

Okay, I admit, we can be crazy drivers sometimes. Mostly it's a complete inability to use turn signals. Shocking actually compared to other states I've been. 

However, you can always spot people who weren't raised around here when a storm hits. They either drive way too freaking fast on ice in their little 2-wheel drive honda, get stuck in a drift when they stupidly attempt to drive in 4+ feet of fresh snow because they needed desperately to go to the grocery store to get something dumb like hot cocoa even though we've known the storm was coming for days, or they go about 10 MPH in their 4-wheel drive SUVs when there's a half inch of powder on the ground.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 2, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Okay, I admit, we can be crazy drivers sometimes. Mostly it's a complete inability to use turn signals. Shocking actually compared to other states I've been.
> 
> However, you can always spot people who weren't raised around here when a storm hits. They either drive way too freaking fast on ice in their little 2-wheel drive honda, get stuck in a drift when they stupidly attempt to drive in 4+ feet of fresh snow because they needed desperately to go to the grocery store to get something dumb like hot cocoa even though we've known the storm was coming for days, or they go about 10 MPH in their 4-wheel drive SUVs when there's a half inch of powder on the ground.



Oh, people in Indy do all of that too. My big problem was I was in the backseat, my mother, who hates city driving, was driving, and my almost blind and deaf dad was navigating.  All I could do was hide and pray that we would make it to the hotel.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 2, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Oh, people in Indy do all of that too. My big problem was I was in the backseat, my mother, who hates city driving, was driving, and my almost blind and deaf dad was navigating.  All I could do was hide and pray that we would make it to the hotel.



Oh well don't drive with Brown, he's as blind as a bat


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 2, 2010)

Stupid car with stupid negative battery terminal with stupid bolts that loosen up and cause the stupid car to pretend that the stupid battery is dead.


----------



## Combat_Medic (Sep 2, 2010)

Survived my first typhoon.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 2, 2010)

It's Brown's final day shift tommorow, then he is onto a month of nights after *fifteen weeks* of getting up at either 4, 5 or 6am.

*Brown climbs into bed, pulls the covers up tightly, snuggles up with his teddy bear and disconnects the phone to Ambulance Communications

Now, who knows any good bed time stories?


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 2, 2010)

Once upon a time there was a little boy who liked orange.  He wore orange everywhere, from t-shirts, to trousers, to coveralls and most of all jump suits.  This little boy REALLY loved jumpsuits.  He'd don the orange suit, climb on his mothers sofa and do spinning jumps to the floor with a back pack filled with his toy dr. kit. 

One day....(oh I don't know...someone finish the tale for me)


----------



## KY_EMT (Sep 2, 2010)

he hit the corner of the coffee table, split his head wide open, and bled out before anyone found him. They buried him and his orange suit in an orange casket.


----------



## KY_EMT (Sep 2, 2010)

LOL That was just off the top of my head. I'm sure him and his orange fascination are still around somewhere today


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 2, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> Once upon a time there was a little boy who liked orange.  He wore orange everywhere, from t-shirts, to trousers, to coveralls and most of all jump suits.  This little boy REALLY loved jumpsuits.  He'd don the orange suit, climb on his mothers sofa and do spinning jumps to the floor with a back pack filled with his toy dr. kit.
> 
> One day....(oh I don't know...someone finish the tale for me)



Oh haha you're a funny bugger 

*Brown scratches his head and wonders what on earth the bloody hell a Sassafras is


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 2, 2010)

KY_EMT said:


> he hit the corner of the coffee table, split his head wide open, and bled out before anyone found him. They buried him and his orange suit in an orange casket.



they came back a year later, with orange flowers and orange paint.  they painted the grass orange and even left some orange peels there...


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 2, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Oh haha you're a funny bugger
> 
> *Brown scratches his head and wonders what on earth the bloody hell a Sassafras is



You know, I'm about ready to find out if there are import blocks on plants to NZ.  I am tempted to uproot the sassafras(s yeah it has two "S"s in reality but for some reason my spell check went wonkey when I initially registered) tree in my front yard and send it your way just so you have a constant reminder of the n00b in town. ^_^


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 2, 2010)

It'd probably get blocked by Agriculture and Fisheries at the border.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 2, 2010)

Combat_Medic said:


> Survived my first typhoon.



Where? I went through many while I lived on Guam. Can be crazy, eh? Terrible while it lasts, then fun for about a week afterwards. After a month without electricity though....... :-S 

The navy had a contract with the civilian governmet that the base would buy all it's electricty from the island unless a certain amount of time past. After the storms, that time would always pass and the navy would hook up the LA class submarines ported in Guam into the base power grid. So for several weeks our electricty was generated by nuclear subs. =)


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 2, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> It'd probably get blocked by Agriculture and Fisheries at the border.



Don't say I never offered you anything.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 2, 2010)

PASSED MY FINAL!  Just clinicals left and then I can take the national registry!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 2, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> *Brown scratches his head and wonders what on earth the bloody hell a Sassafras is



I agree.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 2, 2010)

Stoopid standardized patient encounters with stoopid tunnel vision...


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 2, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> I agree.



i think it's a tree. I remember some one asked this before and that user explained it. Or was it the name of their cat....?


----------



## mct601 (Sep 2, 2010)

I always thought people were exaggerating about the "granny stubbed her toe at 3am" calls, but seriously, that :censored::censored::censored::censored: happens - A LOT.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 2, 2010)

mct601 said:


> I always thought people were exaggerating about the "granny stubbed her toe at 3am" calls, but seriously, that :censored::censored::censored::censored: happens - A LOT.



welcome to the club!!!


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 3, 2010)

mct601 said:


> I always thought people were exaggerating about the "granny stubbed her toe at 3am" calls, but seriously, that :censored::censored::censored::censored: happens - A LOT.



Yeah, I knew it was bad, but nothing can ever prepare you for it.

I was furious the other day when I saw someone call 911 to be taken to the hospital a few blocks from their house to get stitches removed from their hand. Nothing wrong with the stitches, no pain, nothing, just time for them to come out. The hospital is in easy, 10 min walking distance, and I actually know this particular person has the ability to walk and a bus pass. 

That was probably the first time I could not come up with any sort of potentially justifiable reason for the person to be requesting EMS.


----------



## KY_EMT (Sep 3, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> they came back a year later, with orange flowers and orange paint.  they painted the grass orange and even left some orange peels there...



Hey, that works!   B)


----------



## clibb (Sep 3, 2010)

mct601 said:


> I always thought people were exaggerating about the "granny stubbed her toe at 3am" calls, but seriously, that :censored::censored::censored::censored: happens - A LOT.



How about this:

At ambulance level 1. Get a call for a lift assist. THREE TIMES! Couldn't they just send the engine instead of an engine and an ambulance? 
Not much the nurses could do, they are just following their set of rules.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 3, 2010)

Brown is going on vacation this weekend; hopefully Mrs Brown does not miss me too much.

*Brown hands his orange jumpsuit with 'DOCTOR' written on it, Thomas Pack and keys to the helicopter to Oz.  Cover me man.


----------



## KY_EMT (Sep 3, 2010)

mct601 said:


> I always thought people were exaggerating about the "granny stubbed her toe at 3am" calls, but seriously, that :censored::censored::censored::censored: happens - A LOT.


Oh yeah...or the ones who fall 3 days before and all of a sudden they decide they want a ride to the hospital. You get there, they walk out of the house to meet you, past 4 or 5 vehicles sitting in the drive. Then want you to run Signal 9 (lights and sirens) so they'll get to the ER faster.... :wacko::wacko:h34r:


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 3, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> i think it's a tree. I remember some one asked this before and that user explained it. Or was it the name of their cat....?



I think I offered pics to Brown LOL.  But I did say it's make a cool cat name with all the "S" sounds in it.  Maybe I'll get a kitten and call her Sassafrass just for Brown.  Then I can take pics and post them and say "THIS is sassafrass" ^_^  Kittehs!


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 3, 2010)

ugh!!!! what i would do to be in a bed right now.... gotta love 48's


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 3, 2010)

any one getting on chat tonight


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 4, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> any one getting on chat tonight



I'm on there now.. for a little bit.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 4, 2010)

"A premature beat, like a premature baby, appears earlier than expected." -Rapid Interp. Pg. 122.   Why am I not surprised by this example coming from a man convicted on child porn charges?


----------



## enjoynz (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re the New Zealand 7.1 Earthquake*

A couple of caring friends on this site, PM'd me...so for all  the rest of you that know me...I'm fine.
We live in the other Island and far enough away, for it not to hit us much. In fact I slept though it.

Thankfully thus far, there are no reports of any deaths.... it may have been different story if the quake had not hit at 4.35am this morning, when most people were in bed. 

Cheers Enjoynz (Joy)


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 4, 2010)

enjoynz said:


> A couple of caring friends on this site, PM'd me...so for all  the rest of you that know me...I'm fine.
> We live in the other Island and far enough away, for it not to hit us much. In fact I slept though it.
> 
> Thankfully thus far, there are no reports of any deaths.... it may have been different story if the quake had not hit at 4.35am this morning, when most people were in bed.
> ...



were glad that you are fine... keep us updated


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 4, 2010)

Finally back home in Indy. I loved Colorado, although some of the drivers were insane. Just glad to be back home in my own bed. Oh, and it's good to hear you are safe, Joy


----------



## MylesC (Sep 4, 2010)

I just finished the book and mini series "Pillars of the Earth" 
It was pretty awesome. 
Lots of drama, sex, scandals, murder, and architecture.

Staying up late watching movies on your laptop is awesome by the way.
*very directionless indeed*


----------



## Outbac1 (Sep 4, 2010)

enjoynz said:


> A couple of caring friends on this site, PM'd me...so for all  the rest of you that know me...I'm fine.
> We live in the other Island and far enough away, for it not to hit us much. In fact I slept though it.
> 
> Thankfully thus far, there are no reports of any deaths.... it may have been different story if the quake had not hit at 4.35am this morning, when most people were in bed.
> ...



Glad you and your family are OK. Hope Mr. Brown is too.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 4, 2010)

Outbac1 said:


> Glad you and your family are OK. Hope Mr. Brown is too.



Mr. Brown is fine, I talked to him early this morning.


----------



## KY_EMT (Sep 4, 2010)

When it rains, it POURS....one DOA, MVC, OD, shooting, homicide after another. Just glad my day has been sorta peaceful...


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 5, 2010)

KY_EMT said:


> When it rains, it POURS....one DOA, MVC, OD, shooting, homicide after another. Just glad my day has been sorta peaceful...



You're in KY.  What else is there to do?  (grew up in Indiana)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 5, 2010)

KY_EMT said:


> When it rains, it POURS....one DOA, MVC, OD, shooting, homicide after another. Just glad my day has been sorta peaceful...


Can I come play with y'alls pleeeeeeze!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 5, 2010)

Rain? What's that?


----------



## angels.girl84 (Sep 5, 2010)

Rain is what washes my car lol 



JPINFV said:


> Rain? What's that?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 5, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> You're in KY.  What else is there to do?  (grew up in Indiana)



You poor ape. Wait, what am I saying? I'm still stuck in Indiana.:sad:


----------



## exodus (Sep 5, 2010)

angels.girl84 said:


> Rain is what washes my car lol



Rain makes my car dirty =(


----------



## angels.girl84 (Sep 5, 2010)

I just moved off & was living on a dirt road that you had to drive about a quarter mile to get to my house... My car was ALWAYS dusty & if it would rain it was a nice rinse off because it would always be dusty again the next day!  



exodus said:


> Rain makes my car dirty =(


----------



## KY_EMT (Sep 5, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> You're in KY.  What else is there to do?  (grew up in Indiana)



LOL I guess it's the new pasttime for everyone.


----------



## piranah (Sep 5, 2010)

My friend committed suicide on Friday....seems like the happiest ppl have the darkest hidden problems....he was a good kid


----------



## reaper (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear. A lot of people have problems you will never know about. That's just not the answer to them.


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 5, 2010)

piranah said:


> My friend committed suicide on Friday....seems like the happiest ppl have the darkest hidden problems....he was a good kid



I'm sorry about that.  I'm headed to a funeral myself this week, but thankfully not for suicide and I feel a little better knowing her organs are still alive somewhere giving someone else the gift of life.  

I hope you are doing o.k. during this time of grieving. We're around if you need to "talk" (aka type).


----------



## KY_EMT (Sep 5, 2010)

piranah said:


> My friend committed suicide on Friday....seems like the happiest ppl have the darkest hidden problems....he was a good kid



I'm sorry....


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 5, 2010)

137 hours this pay period. It's nice being able to wake up excited to go to work.


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 6, 2010)

have to be back in here in 4 hours, home is 40 minutes away...the station couch looks very comforting right now...shoot the rickety cot upstairs does too...me thinks my partner will just find me here passed out in the morning.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 6, 2010)

in for a fun night practicing trigonometry.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 6, 2010)

Night shift for Brown tonight


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 6, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Night shift for Brown tonight



I wish! I have to get up for a 4am shift in 45 minutes, and I haven't been to sleep yet. I miss nights. :sad:


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 6, 2010)

ok, in chat room, rather frustrated...anyone wanna offer opinions join me


----------



## medic417 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> ok, in chat room, rather frustrated...anyone wanna offer opinions join me



Do you want honest opinion or .....?

Honest opinion no that does not make your butt look big, your butt is big.

Hope you actually got some help last night.


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 6, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Do you want honest opinion or .....?
> 
> Honest opinion no that does not make your butt look big, your butt is big.
> 
> Hope you actually got some help last night.



You have no idea how close to the conversation this is. LOL  Brown and Kat gave some opinions...now I need to act, but I'm stuck at a station alone today so no action yet...hrm.  :unsure:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> You have no idea how close to the conversation this is. LOL  Brown and Kat gave some opinions...now I need to act, but I'm stuck at a station alone today so no action yet...hrm.  :unsure:



Action on what? Need help? I love action!


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 6, 2010)

Sassafras had questions on some inappropriate um...pruning tactics ... yeah.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 6, 2010)

"Pruning tactics"... interesting way to put it.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 6, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> "Pruning tactics"... interesting way to put it.



:unsure:


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 6, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> "Pruning tactics"... interesting way to put it.



Well, um...yeah.

Maybe the more appropriate analogy would be a rabid buck using the Sassafras bark to scuff his new antlers?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> Well, um...yeah.
> 
> Maybe the more appropriate analogy would be a rabid buck using the Sassafras bark to scuff his new antlers?



Yeah, that works better. Maybe he will find out soon the Sassafras bite is worse than the bark?


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 6, 2010)

And y'all thought Barques had bite.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> Sassafras had questions on some inappropriate um...pruning tactics ... yeah.



I am totally not following at all. Never mind if ya don't want to tell me.


----------



## Jon (Sep 7, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Ok, Denver drivers are crazy! I've never flipped off so many people in one city.


Road Rage Cards, anyone?


----------



## Jon (Sep 7, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> "A premature beat, like a premature baby, appears earlier than expected." -Rapid Interp. Pg. 122.   Why am I not surprised by this example coming from a man convicted on child porn charges?


Nice.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 7, 2010)

Jon said:


> Road Rage Cards, anyone?



Ah, who needs em? Just give me a giant spatula on the front of the car to flip the annoying people out of my way.


----------



## KY_EMT (Sep 7, 2010)

I could strangle the dude who looked at me tonight and said "I have a feeling we're going to have a bad wreck tonight." What is he, a freaking prophet? Cause lo and behold, we have to go work a bad wreck. Geez....


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 7, 2010)

Not going to get any sleep tonight.


Damn wolf spider jumped at me the moment I walked in my door and quickly hopped under my bed.


Off to the grocery store tomorrow to buy one of those industrial sized insect barrier sprays... enough to leave about 1" of the stuff just standing on the floor.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm scared of daddy long legs.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 7, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> "A premature beat, like a premature baby, appears earlier than expected." -Rapid Interp. Pg. 122.   Why am I not surprised by this example coming from a man convicted on child porn charges?



Sad that is.  Now if my memory is correct a 17 year old gave him a photo of herself, but I could be confusing things.  There were other reports that more than photos and more than 1 child were victims.  Don't feel like researching to check right now as there are tons of references when you google so will be hard to weed out the facts.


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 7, 2010)

Packing for my aunts funeral only to discover my kids have no appropriate clothes to wear.


----------



## yummymummy (Sep 7, 2010)

Dont worry about it Sassafras, i would think no one takes notice of what kids wear at a funeral.

Me, im on nights, i hate nights as i dont sleep during the day so sleep deprevation is a normal feeling for me.


----------



## KY_EMT (Sep 7, 2010)

Mmmmmm...Cherry Dr. Pepper!!!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 7, 2010)

Life just got very easy today.


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 7, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> Packing for my aunts funeral only to discover my kids have no appropriate clothes to wear.



As long as they're young and it's not a snobby crowd, I don't think anyone will care. Just go for the darkest colors. If the weather's appropriate, you could always just throw a black raincoat over the whole outfit...


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 7, 2010)

I think I'm officially the most awkward person ever to pick up a 911 call. 

After the now infamous bomb on the truck vs. bum on the truck incident, seductively asking a caller what she was wearing, and accidentally calling a sweet old lady by her last name... "Ok Robinson we've got help on the way... err I mean Dorothy..." 

*sigh*


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 7, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> accidentally calling a sweet old lady by her last name... "Ok Robinson we've got help on the way... err I mean Dorothy..."



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvlTn5xnozE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 7, 2010)

Hahaha great song... but I wasn't even smart enough to play it off as though I'd meant to say Mrs. Robinson.. (not the real last name of course)


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 7, 2010)

Well... the clothes one makes sense to the people that know you.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 7, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Well... the clothes one makes sense to the people that know you.



Yeah as a thorough, detail-oriented person who likes to paint a picture for responders!!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes, that was precisely what I was going for.  h34r:


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 8, 2010)

Best friend to the rescue w/ a trip to Target while I headed that direction.  She lives halfway between my house and funeral.  Picked up kid clothes for funeral on the way there.  Aunt look beautiful.  Haven't seen her in a while and noticed she had really worked on losing weight.  Other fam who saw her recently said she was swollen, but from one who sees swelling daily far worse, I think she looked beautiful.


----------



## KY_EMT (Sep 8, 2010)

Unable to sleep...off to work at 4 in the morning...


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 8, 2010)

Car was towed tonight while out with friends. 

At least it wasn't stolen.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 8, 2010)

KY_EMT said:


> Unable to sleep...off to work at 4 in the morning...



Same here... god I hate early morning shifts


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 8, 2010)

Why am I up at 7am on my last day off?


----------



## slb862 (Sep 8, 2010)

*just some happy news*

Went out to help look for a missing person this past weekend, 89 yo male, missing for 3 days, on his property.  Found his cane and hat, the first day.  Thick woods, dangerous terrain, cliffs, rows and rows of corn.  Lots of people looking for him,  They found him at noon on Monday, ALIVE.  Yeah!  I am so proud of the people that took time out of their day to help.  Makes you look at life just a little differently.  I am so very glad of such a positive outcome.  Thank You to everyone who helped.  Thanks for letting me share.B)


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 8, 2010)

slb862 said:


> Went out to help look for a missing person this past weekend, 89 yo male, missing for 3 days, on his property.  Found his cane and hat, the first day.  Thick woods, dangerous terrain, cliffs, rows and rows of corn.  Lots of people looking for him,  They found him at noon on Monday, ALIVE.  Yeah!  I am so proud of the people that took time out of their day to help.  Makes you look at life just a little differently.  I am so very glad of such a positive outcome.  Thank You to everyone who helped.  Thanks for letting me share.B)



Sounds like he was very lucky. Good job. What were the night time temps? Does he have Alzheimer's or something?

Sounds very similar to a call I had that did not turn out so well.

It always amazes me though... sometimes people pull through against the odds and other times they could've made it but didn't for some reason. We once had a 90-something year old woman lost in a veritable blizzard for several hours, in her nighties. Her core body temp was in the 80's when they got her to the hospital. She made a shockingly fast recovery though and was discharged within a few days, without any major lingering effects.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Ambulance Oscar 5 has a status one patient, require Intensive Care Paramedic with much of the fastness


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 8, 2010)

Dear cashier at the food place today. A few quick tips to do your job better from someone who used to be a cashier in high school and the start of undergrad. 

1. If you accidently ring up a bottle of soda twice, do not just gustimate the cost instead of deleting the double ring. At best, you're register will be under the cost of a soda since you "sold" it. At worst, you guestimate wrong. 

1.B. You also force the customer to pay cash. 

2. If a customer asks you to "check your change," please check the change. 75 cents is not 2 quarters and a Susan B Anthony dollar coin. I asked you to check for a reason and a cursory point and count is not really checking.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Sep 8, 2010)

ahhhh still have 5 posts for my online class to do tonight by 10   So much for staying on top of things lol


----------



## slb862 (Sep 8, 2010)

*rescue/just need to share*

He did not have alzheimer, as far as I know.  He took care of the farm himself.  Family and neighbors checked in on him constantly. 
The night temps got down to low 50's, uppers 40's.  Not the kind of weather an elderly gentleman (anyone really) should be out in.


----------



## KY_EMT (Sep 8, 2010)

Thinking about making a big ol peach cobbler


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 9, 2010)

Ambulance Oscar 5 would like to consult with an Ambulance Service Medical Advisor

Ring ring ... you do not have enough credit to make this call

Oh well looks like Brown will have to wing it


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 9, 2010)

We got downgraded from ambulance to ambalamps today


----------



## Aprz (Sep 9, 2010)

Is that an EnV?


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah, the touch


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 9, 2010)

Happy birthday California!


----------



## Aprz (Sep 9, 2010)

Got that same phone.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok it's set, I have to take 8 hrs with a respiratory therapist. 24 hours L&D, 40 hours with OR (awesome!). I'm gonna get a solid clinical week focused solely on advanced airways, as an intermediate!  It may not seem like enough but I fought to even get that much.  They waived my ER time and let reassigned it  to my OR and L&D time. I have to complete 72 hours in the ambulance as well. 

Then I'll be off for the national registry!


----------



## sirkhctiw (Sep 9, 2010)

nice topic.


----------



## WVEmt (Sep 9, 2010)

KY_EMT said:


> Thinking about making a big ol peach cobbler



hope you make enough to share with the class. lol


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 10, 2010)

Job offer at 2nd choice, check.

Interview to be scheduled with 1st choice: TBA.

I've got a solid month to get that interview, get another offer and take the better of the two.

I'm gonna chalk the success up to my NAEMT golden and blue pin on my tie.

Thanks for the advice to ROCK it, Jeffguy!


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok, I made a thread on this a few days ago but no one answered. 

Can loud noise make someone who is actively seizing continue seizing? 

Not trigger a seizure initially, but keep them in seizure? 

I had never heard anything like this before coming to dispatch, and I keep getting in arguments with people over it. For some reason they all think that it's extremely important to tell our callers reporting a seizure that they need to be quiet or else the person won't stop seizing or will go back in to seizure. 

I can see why you don't want a ruckus around a confused, potentially combative postictal person, but that's not what this is all about. It's also not some kind of trick to get hysterical people to shut up and give necessary information, they all genuinely believe it's true and very important. 

So important, that after a seizure call I got chided for asking relevant questions like "how are they breathing?" "What's their color?" and "do they have any history of seizures?" but not telling them to keep everyone quiet, even though everything sounded calm and quiet on the other line. 

UGH. Frustrated. I'm seriously about to track down a neurologist to set them all straight on this. But maybe I really am in the wrong here?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 10, 2010)

i haven't heard anything like that before.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 10, 2010)

5 day weekend = sweet. 

72 hour shift next week = not so sweet.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Sep 12, 2010)

Passed my first exam!!!! 88% ^_^


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 12, 2010)

Just finished spokefest '10 in Spokane WA. I did the 21 mile loop. Next year I plan on doing the 47 mile. But seeing as how I decided on friday to ride today, I didn't train much. lol. It was great, I got to get into some more biking in the future.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 13, 2010)

An old italian lady said she would pray for me

Everything is coming up Brown!


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 13, 2010)

Well being I adhere to the church of pastafarianism, if an old italian lady said she'd pray for me I may just swoon...of course I'd convince myself those prayers were accompanied by copious amounts of carbohydrates.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, we are humming along on an IFT today, when all ov a sudden, I hear a loud woosh, like a jet flying by, look out the back window and see us streaming white smoke, and suddenly become aware of a loud whine. Like a turbocharged on seroids. As this is occouring, my partner is pulling over to the shoulder and I am trying to reassure the pt that, as far as I can tell the rig is not on fire. 

Turns out the tranny is completely shot. Nice, eh?


----------



## Sparky21 (Sep 13, 2010)

Definitely just got cornered by a group of firefighters in the ema room so the could inspect and make fun of my small feet...


----------



## Sparky21 (Sep 13, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well, we are humming along on an IFT today, when all ov a sudden, I hear a loud woosh, like a jet flying by, look out the back window and see us streaming white smoke, and suddenly become aware of a loud whine. Like a turbocharged on seroids. As this is occouring, my partner is pulling over to the shoulder and I am trying to reassure the pt that, as far as I can tell the rig is not on fire.
> 
> Turns out the tranny is completely shot. Nice, eh?



Haha that's sucks! You must work for a rural uh/oh company... That definitely happened to my buddy on Hoover damn two days ago...


----------



## angels.girl84 (Sep 13, 2010)

old Italian ladies know best 



MrBrown said:


> An old italian lady said she would pray for me
> 
> Everything is coming up Brown!


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt (Sep 14, 2010)

Sparky21 said:


> Definitely just got cornered by a group of firefighters in the ema room so the could inspect and make fun of my small feet...



You do have amazingly smallllll feet.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sparky21 said:


> Haha that's sucks! You must work for a rural uh/oh company... That definitely happened to my buddy on Hoover damn two days ago...



Rural? Yes. Uh/oh? No. 

And I defiantly think that definitely is definitely your favorite word. lol

So the best with the bad tranny is now in the shop and God only knows how long it'll be there. 

And get this, as soon as my boss came out, picked us up and got us back into town and outfitted with another rig, my partner and I got paged on another IFT from the same originating facility to the same receiving facility. My boss intercepted us on our way to the garage to roll out and told us "OK you two, don't blow up any more ambulances, cause I'm running out of them." lol


----------



## Sparky21 (Sep 14, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Rural? Yes. Uh/oh? No.
> 
> And I defiantly think that definitely is definitely your favorite word. lol



Hahaha dont hate... and the IFT thats amazing you gotta love general transport


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sparky21 said:


> Hahaha dont hate... and the IFT thats amazing you gotta love general transport



Well, what I don't like is being primarily a 911 scene response service that has to do IFTs simply because there is no one else to do them.

And now I go to bed so I can be up at 0230 to make the airport no time with my mom. Night everyone!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh wait, I get it. You are referring to an ambulance service whose initials are R.M. Whose first name is Rural and whose last name starts with M, ends with O and has a E-T-R in between. 

No, not them. Stevens County Sheriff's Ambulance,] is my service. And that rig was getting up there slightly. 150K miles and no tranny problems yet. Just decided to blow all at once. lol Why did it have to be my crew? I swear, everything I look at causes it's potential to get broken to go up by a factor of 12!


----------



## Sparky21 (Sep 14, 2010)

150k miles?! that brand new!!!! The last time I drove an ambo that had less than 300k was um...oh yeah precepting in glendale. wonderful and glorious glendale that gets whatever they want whenever they want it dont even think twice about it. my dedicated EMS ride in mesa was right at 300k when i got booted out and it is a 2004 which is the general theme in the valley. that ride did have alot of problems though...


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 14, 2010)

Some ****** trucker decided to change lanes in a Non passing construction zone yesterday without signaling and flattened my side mirrors while I had a patient in the back. Luckilyno damage but as a probie I don't need this sort of attention.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sparky21 said:


> 150k miles?! that brand new!!!! The last time I drove an ambo that had less than 300k was um...oh yeah precepting in glendale. wonderful and glorious glendale that gets whatever they want whenever they want it dont even think twice about it. my dedicated EMS ride in mesa was right at 300k when i got booted out and it is a 2004 which is the general theme in the valley. that ride did have alot of problems though...



Well, yea. 150k is not bad at all especially considering it is a one ton diesel. But as far as automatic trannys on ambulances go. 150k is not bad. We sort of expected it to go out gradually though. Not morph into a soup of pink fluid, aluminum powder and steel shavings at 65 MPH. But ole 802, she apprently had some different plans. Reverse started slipping ever so slightly about two months ago. Off and on, some days it was fine, others....just the tiniest slip into reverse. Then all of a sudden one day, poof!!! She's gone. 

Well, I should tell my boss that he should look on the bright side. At least he dosent have to worry about 802s tranny for another many thousands of miles. Lol


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 14, 2010)

Hehe... the second company I worked for was a small, relatively new company with all three units under 15k miles (2 of the three units under 10k) when I started working there. However, my absolute favorite unit that I worked on between the two companies was a Horton type 3 with 300k miles on it. Between being the only Horton in the fleet at the time, a type 3 (most of the drivers [not all of the EMTs drove, so essentially once you started driving, you drove 95% of the time] prefered the type 2s), it was old, and it was the test unit for drive cam.


----------



## foxfire (Sep 14, 2010)

This has been a lousy week so far............<_<


Bright side though, atleast I get to poke oranges and dummies on Thursday.h34r:


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 15, 2010)

An irrational fear of home invasion since childhood + watching someone break into a neighbors apartment in the middle of the day and beating them up 3 years ago + two "attempted burglaries" (according to police report) at my house in the last month + working at dispatch for the city I live in and seeing a rash of burglaries in my area =  

AAAAAGH.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh bloody hell it was all hands to the pump last night, got absolutely hammered .... so what better thing to do than go back and do it again tonight?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 15, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Oh bloody hell it was all hands to the pump last night, got absolutely hammered .... so what better thing to do than go back and do it again tonight?



I dunno, you tell me. 

But what I do know is that we are doing just that right now. It is now 0245 and still going steady. Between fire, the amb, animals on the farm and running family members to and from the airport at ungodly hours, I have managed to get a whopping 10 hours of sleep in the past 96. And I gave blood today. Needless to say I am zonked. But I work tomorrow (Well, today. Wednesday day shift) then I am off until Saturday. w00t!!!


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 15, 2010)

damn it to the bowels of bloody hell got absolutely smashed again last night calls waiting up to 25 minutes .... all hands at the pump again


----------



## Meursault (Sep 15, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> automatic trannys on ambulances



I think I saw that DVD on the store shelf, but it's not my thing.


Seriously, is that a common abbreviation?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 15, 2010)

MrConspiracy said:


> I think I saw that DVD on the store shelf, but it's not my thing.
> 
> 
> Seriously, is that a common abbreviation?



Yes.  Why would you ever DRAG it out?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 15, 2010)

MrConspiracy said:


> I think I saw that DVD on the store shelf, but it's not my thing.
> 
> 
> Seriously, is that a common abbreviation?



Yea it is. Seriously. Not into auto mecanics much?


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 15, 2010)

*Brown backs away slowly not making any sudden moves, noises or eye contact 

Ambulance, Medivac airborne ....


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 16, 2010)

Dear cardiologists, can we please just pick one term and use it consistently? Is it "premature ventricular contraction," premature ventricular complex," or "ventricular premature complex (VPC)?"


----------



## iamjeff171 (Sep 16, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Dear cardiologists, can we please just pick one term and use it consistently? Is it "premature ventricular contraction," premature ventricular complex," or "ventricular premature complex (VPC)?"



yes


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 16, 2010)

So, we were driving back to the station after shift last night when we rolled up on a fresh MVC.  It was so fresh that the police on scene weren't even called to it, but just happened upon it seconds before we did.


Dallas fire ended up sending just an engine and the tiller since we were on scene.




Watching a tiller do a rolling block of 5 lanes on the highway is a fantastic sight.


----------



## reaper (Sep 16, 2010)

Must have been one big car to need a tiller on scene!

Seriously, what a waste of money!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 17, 2010)

bored stiff right now......


----------



## Sparky21 (Sep 17, 2010)

lightsandsirens heres one for you...

I was working ift last night with my normal partner after a relatively interesting day. We got kicked out on an out of town transport to a small town just outside of sho low which is about 4 hours north of us. We pick up another emt and are running a bariatric pt home. 20 miles...yes 20 miles from our main station we break down. Big surprise for the company i work for. It took them 3 hours to get us a unit to finish the transport. So we sat on the side of the road pt on board for 3 hours!! In that time management refused to send on of our ambos and tried to pawn it off on two other companies and argued with us that there was a problem. The tow truck even got there before a replacement ambo... that was just part of the shift and they wonder why so many southwest/rural metro employees are so discruntled h34r:


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 17, 2010)

reaper said:


> Must have been one big car to need a tiller on scene!
> 
> Seriously, what a waste of money!



Normally I'd agree, but it was a busy highway at 3am, with the accident split on both sides of the west bound lanes.  The 5 lanes needed to be shut down till we could clear it.


From experience, they don't typically send the tiller to highway accidents, as it tends to be more downtown for highrise fires.  It must have just gotten off a call and have been in the area.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sparky21 said:


> lightsandsirens heres one for you...
> 
> I was working ift last night with my normal partner after a relatively interesting day. We got kicked out on an out of town transport to a small town just outside of sho low which is about 4 hours north of us. We pick up another emt and are running a bariatric pt home. 20 miles...yes 20 miles from our main station we break down. Big surprise for the company i work for. It took them 3 hours to get us a unit to finish the transport. So we sat on the side of the road pt on board for 3 hours!! In that time management refused to send on of our ambos and tried to pawn it off on two other companies and argued with us that there was a problem. The tow truck even got there before a replacement ambo... that was just part of the shift and they wonder why so many southwest/rural metro employees are so discruntled h34r:



Holy crap. Three hours?!?! I thought we had it bad waiting an hour. Not to mention the pt was in another ambulance and on the way to the hospital within 20-30 minutes. 

Sorry to hear that man. So I'm assuming you work for RM SW? I've heard terrible things about RM in general. 

Lol. I almost feel bad abbreviating something as bad as Rural Metro as RM. Those are one of my best friend's initials. Just thought it was funny.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 17, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Normally I'd agree, but it was a busy highway at 3am, with the accident split on both sides of the west bound lanes.  The 5 lanes needed to be shut down till we could clear it.
> 
> 
> From experience, they don't typically send the tiller to highway accidents, as it tends to be more downtown for highrise fires.  It must have just gotten off a call and have been in the area.



That's what I was guessing. Either that or all the nearest due engine companies were occupied. Most cities seem to send engines on aid calls as a first due and ladders as second due. It could have been the nearest due ladder. 

Anyhow, I bet that was pretty neat. Don't get to see a tiller in operation every day.

---------------------------

I am starving.


----------



## mct601 (Sep 17, 2010)

looooong time no see. I have been a full time student AND a full time EMT, so I get no time to goof off around the internet like before 

so the other night I think I passed my first big test as a fresh EMT.  the night started by us getting toned out to a car wreck, but getting canceled. another unit was closer. next thing you know, the remaining units in the county are toned out and we are left (northern truck), so dispatch sends us to post at the station in the middle. just as we are leaving to post, we get toned for a burn that would typically be in the coverage area of one of the other trucks. I figured it is probably minor, until dispatch informs us that the air ambulance was en route. 
we arrive at the scene, and its fairly overwhelming. a gas stove exploded in a house and there were people everywhere (bystanders, lookie-loos, and a good amount of volly FF). I get out of the truck and immediately see the most critical pt wrapped in a blanket on a backboard so I grab the stretcher and get him in the truck and on the onboard O2. my medic as this point is assessing the second pt. she then returns to attempt IV access and BP on the first (critical) guy. this man is burned from head to toe, fairly bad. he didn't have burns around his pelvis and on his feet (assuming his shorts and shoes spared that). he had circumferencial burns on his arms and calves, partial thickness burns from his head to his ankles, and was somewhat responsive. I assisted the medic and after a few minutes of attempting IV access, she said lets get him to the LZ (the airmedic beat us by 5-10 minutes and was waiting less than 1/2 a mile away).  
once we arrive, the airmedic crew practically pushes us aside and takes over in the truck. they attempt IV access, IO, and intubation. they eventually got an IV in his foot, and I did not ever see them get him intubated after pushing paralytics. after a few moments of being there, I'm told the other pt was also at the LZ and another chopper is coming for him.  I grab the jumpbag and airway bag and head over to him. he doesn't SEEM nearly as bad as the first guy. I spike an IV line for my medic to get a line on him, and as  I was about to get a second set of vitals, the second chopper arrives and wants him on a backboard and loaded. so we do. I find out the destination of the pts for the families and they take off. We were on scene for approx 30minutes, but with all that was going on it felt like three hours. never in my life have I seen so many people, and never in my life have I ever seen so much rudeness in one area. there was no need for 70% of the people there. we actually had a guy come up to us in a t-shirt with our company's emblem and look in the truck, and when he was asked something he said "oh no, I don't want in this. i'm off today." 

but we survived. my medic was distraught about the call- like I said, I don't know her- I don't know how she typically acts after a bad call. IMO, the call was bad, but there's always worse. the reason I said I passed my first test is I worked the entire time calm and composed, and never made a mistake (to my knowledge).  fire dept guys were somewhat cocky about how long it took for us to make it out there,  I got asked multiple times on scene "uh, WHERE did ya'll come from?" I told them despite being busy, and obviously that wasn't good enough. a county supe contacted my supe wanting run times and all kinds of mess. I just learned of this when I got to work this morning.


----------



## firetender (Sep 17, 2010)

mct601 said:


> so the other night I think I passed my first big test as a fresh EMT.



The scenario is worthy of its own thread. There are many things you could learn here, the topic has direction.


----------



## mct601 (Sep 17, 2010)

firetender said:


> The scenario is worthy of its own thread. There are many things you could learn here, the topic has direction.



I'll post it in a thread, and more in depth. It might be a pretty good long running thread "What I learned on shift today"....


----------



## Stephanie. (Sep 17, 2010)

I have an interview with local 911 service this week!


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 17, 2010)

Good luck on the interview!


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 17, 2010)

Brown recked his shoulder lifting the stair chair .... ow!!!!


----------



## angels.girl84 (Sep 17, 2010)

this telemetry class is giving me such a headache!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 17, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown recked his shoulder lifting the stair chair .... ow!!!!



Weird, I hurt my shoulder at work today too. But it's been messed up for awhile, so I'm not surprised it got worse.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 17, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> I have an interview with local 911 service this week!



WHAT?!  Who?


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 18, 2010)

Its a go .... page 72, bravo 27, november whisky

All set Oz? Righto, we're off 

Ambulance, Medivac airborne ....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 19, 2010)

So, it's stinking 30 minutes after 0000 and I'm still awake. On a day off too!!! What is wrong with me? First day in like two weeks when I dint have to be up at either 0200 or 0500. And yet I still don't take advantage of catching up on sleep. :-S


----------



## exodus (Sep 19, 2010)

Linuss said:


> WHAT?!  Who?



Pwnd.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 19, 2010)

If she gets the 911 job, she darn well better give me her dispatch one.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 19, 2010)

Linuss said:


> If she gets the 911 job, she darn well better give me her dispatch one.



Woah! I already called that!


----------



## Stephanie. (Sep 19, 2010)

Linuss said:


> WHAT?!  Who?



Silly medic. Dispatch pays more. I am keeping both!


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 19, 2010)

Day 3 of 6 of my vacation.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 19, 2010)

hating chem right now. four exams this week, two quizzes and a literary analysis with biographical criticism on Edgar Allen Poe's "Annabel Lee". going to be a long week......<_<


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 19, 2010)

Just curious, my printer cartridges are both out of ink and I either need to refill them ($80 OEM), get a new printer (my printer is seriously out of date and I'm considering the color laser at Office Depot for $199), or get them refilled. Apparently Walgreens refills them for $13/cartridge. Does anyone have any experience with Walgreens' refill service?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 19, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Just curious, my printer cartridges are both out of ink and I either need to refill them ($80 OEM), get a new printer (my printer is seriously out of date and I'm considering the color laser at Office Depot for $199), or get them refilled. Apparently Walgreens refills them for $13/cartridge. Does anyone have any experience with Walgreens' refill service?



I have twice had lexmark ink cartridges refilled at Walgreens and would not do it again. the first time it was refilled and my printer still read it as empty. the second time I had one refilled the cartridge began leaking inside my printer. I have had them refiled at other places, and they never seem to last as long as a new cartridge.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah... we refilled our B&W at Walgreens a while ago. At first, it kept "streaking" our prints and ruining them. The problem resolved itself after 10 or so prints. Now it keeps giving us an "empty" message. Meh.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 19, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Yeah... we refilled our B&W at Walgreens a while ago. At first, it kept "streaking" our prints and ruining them. The problem resolved itself after 10 or so prints. Now it keeps giving us an "empty" message. Meh.



I've found the price of a new cartridge to be less taxing than the frustration and ruined documents that routinely accompany "cartridge refills"


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 20, 2010)

You could upgrade to a laser printer, but remember, toner is going to be about as expensive to replace as the actual printer.  They will last a while though.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 20, 2010)

Might consider taking cartridges to a refilling specialist like rapid-refill. You give them your old cartridges and pick up an already filled cartridge that they brand themselves. Should be a much higher quality than Walgreens.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 20, 2010)

Thankfully, my printer is so old (Deskjet 825) that it doesn't monitor ink levels. I ended up doing it last night and it only cost me $13 for both since the color cartridge didn't pass their print test. 30 seconds at home with some Q-tips and hot water and both are running perfectly so far.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 20, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> You could upgrade to a laser printer, but remember, toner is going to be about as expensive to replace as the actual printer.  They will last a while though.



Toner is expensive, but my understanding is that the toner lasts a lot longer and doesn't dry out like can happen with ink jets.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 20, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Toner is expensive, but my understanding is that the toner lasts a lot longer and doesn't dry out like can happen with ink jets.



That is correct. 

Plus, I much prefer laser to inkjet. Just my $0.02.......


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 20, 2010)

That's why I was considering color laser, especially since I don't print color all that often (at least not what couldn't be just as eaisly achieved in bland and white. I actually found a decent color laser printer for $199 ($200 off at Office Depot), but for $13 a refill, I think I can stick around until Walgreens screws me over.


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 20, 2010)

Right about toner.  Ours is just black/white but the toner is near 90 a pop.  However it lasts about a year for home/school use.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> Right about toner.  Ours is just black/white but the toner is near 90 a pop.  However it lasts about a year for home/school use.



Yea, but compare that to 20 a pop for a black ink cartage that needs to be replaced every 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Sparky21 (Sep 21, 2010)

Im slowy becoming an insomniac...


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 21, 2010)

is alive for another day


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt (Sep 21, 2010)

Cookies!


----------



## Sparky21 (Sep 21, 2010)

ohnoyoudidnt said:


> Cookies!




hehehe yay!


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt (Sep 21, 2010)

Sparky21 said:


> hehehe yay!









NomNomNom WIN! h34r:​


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 21, 2010)

I want your cookies!


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 21, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> I want your cookies!



I want your babies! 

Wait ..... no I don't


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't know why, but all of a sudden I've developed a like of the word "futz."


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 21, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> I want your babies!
> 
> Wait ..... no I don't



Give me 15 minutes to box them up and mail them out.  Regular post air mail, they should arrive in a week.  I'll throw some snacks in to sustain them the first leg of the trip.  Be prepared, they'll be hungry when they reach you.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 21, 2010)

Mrs Brown says we can get a pet elephant!!!!!!


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 21, 2010)

um....they ARE as noisy as a herd of elephants.


----------



## slloth (Sep 21, 2010)

Another Tuesday closer to the next! yipee


----------



## foxfire (Sep 21, 2010)

Had one super duper great day. 
I finally understood what the teacher was teaching(unlike yesterday) , I only missed two questions in pharmacology, and I got all the med math questions correct. 
MY day was made!!!
B) B) B) *Doing a dance*


----------



## medic417 (Sep 21, 2010)

foxfire said:


> Had one super duper great day.
> I finally understood what the teacher was teaching(unlike yesterday) , I only missed two questions in pharmacology, and I got all the med math questions correct.
> MY day was made!!!
> B) B) B) *Doing a dance*



Good job.  5956


----------



## foxfire (Sep 21, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Good job.  5956



What is 5956?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 21, 2010)

foxfire said:


> What is 5956?



5958 the number of posts this topic.


----------



## foxfire (Sep 21, 2010)

medic417 said:


> 5858 the number of posts this topic.



Ahhh, wonder who is going to get the 6000th one. 
And the race is on!


----------



## medic417 (Sep 21, 2010)

foxfire said:


> Ahhh, wonder who is going to get the 6000th one.
> And the race is on!



Any new contests? 5960


----------



## foxfire (Sep 21, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Any new contests? 5960



Can't think of any. any ideas? 5961


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Any new contests? 5960



962 since I won the last one.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 21, 2010)

Linuss pulled off the stupidist thing. 5963  haha


----------



## foxfire (Sep 21, 2010)

Linuss said:


> 962 since I won the last one.



who can make it to 600 first and claim it? that sounds good to me. 
5964


----------



## foxfire (Sep 21, 2010)

we only have 35 to go. 5965


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2010)

foxfire said:


> who can make it to 600 first and claim it? that sounds good to me.



Epi-do already made it to #600


----------



## foxfire (Sep 21, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Epi-do already made it to #600



sorry meant 6000. hehe


----------



## medic417 (Sep 21, 2010)

Why must I always be right?  I mean I tried to be wrong once but turned out I was right.  :unsure::wacko:


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 21, 2010)

I am going to sleep for work tonight

*Brown puts on his jammies and climbs into bed

Anybody who distrubeth Brown fear furious anger and vengence to be struck down from above by the orange clad one ..... :unsure:


----------



## foxfire (Sep 21, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Why must I always be right?  I mean I tried to be wrong once but turned out I was right.  :unsure::wacko:



atleast you have it that way instead of the opposite.


----------



## foxfire (Sep 21, 2010)

do I want to stay up for 19 more posts? hmm...........


----------



## medic417 (Sep 21, 2010)

You mean 18?


----------



## foxfire (Sep 21, 2010)

now I mean 17.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 21, 2010)

Can't wait for the Cowboys to beat the Texans.


----------



## foxfire (Sep 21, 2010)

course we could keep going back and forth and see who gets it.  
now 16


----------



## foxfire (Sep 21, 2010)

correction 14

when do they play?


----------



## foxfire (Sep 21, 2010)

whoa! hang on. In my befuzzled half awake brain. I have been counting totaly wrong. There are more than 14 left. 
I need to sleep. I can't even count right. :wacko:


----------



## medic417 (Sep 21, 2010)

foxfire said:


> whoa! hang on. In my befuzzled half awake brain. I have been counting totaly wrong. There are more than 14 left.
> I need to sleep. I can't even count right. :wacko:



See you in the morning.  Or will I?h34r:


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 22, 2010)

Brown has been ruffled from a sound sleep

Ambulance Oscar 5 on location and very blurry eyed, status one patient, require Intensive Care


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 22, 2010)

Never mind......no one wants to hear me complain anyhow. Lol


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 22, 2010)

4 am is way too early to get up for a shift. :wacko:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 22, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> 4 am is way too early to get up for a shift. :wacko:



No duh! 4 AM is way to early for anything in general. :-S


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> 4 am is way too early to get up for a shift. :wacko:



You get to sleep that late?  I am jealous.


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 22, 2010)

What's worse is going to sleep at 3 a.m. only to get up for a shift at 4 a.m.


----------



## foxfire (Sep 22, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> No duh! 4 AM is way to early for anything in general. :-S



But, but...... 0230 to 0600 is such a lovely time to study. No chattering family members, radios, animals clammering for attention, phone calls, or general household noises. And the brain is clear of the previous days happenings. 

Just me, the pot of coffee(or more ^_^), my dog sleeping beside me, and the books.^_^


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2010)

foxfire said:


> But, but...... 0230 to 0600 is such a lovely time to study. No chattering family members, radios, animals clammering for attention, phone calls, or general household noises. And the brain is clear of the previous days happenings.
> 
> Just me, the pot of coffee(or more ^_^), my dog sleeping beside me, and the books.^_^



My brain is not so clear at that hour.  14 to go.


----------



## foxfire (Sep 22, 2010)

medic417 said:


> My brain is not so clear at that hour.  14 to go.



 good morning!!  only 13 to go now. and I can count correctly too. 

lets see 1+1=3 or was it 2?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2010)

foxfire said:


> good morning!!  only 13 to go now. and I can count correctly too.
> 
> lets see 1+1=3 or was it 2?



Or was it 1 mg or 1 mg per kg?  12


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2010)

You know what is funny Linus probably stayed up all night so nobody else would win.


----------



## foxfire (Sep 22, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Or was it 1 mg or 1 mg per kg?  12



that depends on what your concentration is, the dosage. And how many kg you are dealing with. 
I don't quite follow your thought process.


----------



## foxfire (Sep 22, 2010)

medic417 said:


> You know what is funny Linus probably stayed up all night so nobody else would win.



I would not doubt it.h34r:


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2010)

foxfire said:


> that depends on what your concentration is, the dosage. And how many kg you are dealing with.
> I don't quite follow your thought process.



The confused medic when they are tired trying to recall proper dose.  It's horrible.  Does she just give 1 mg or was it 1mg/kg?  

Then linuss I mean Sally will finally sleep.


----------



## foxfire (Sep 22, 2010)

medic417 said:


> The confused medic when they are tired trying to recall proper dose.  It's horrible.  Does she just give 1 mg or was it 1mg/kg?
> 
> Then linuss I mean Sally will finally sleep.



ah, ok, gotcha.^_^  I still med math jitters. while trying to get the hang of med math, I OD so many "pts", my dad nicknamed me "the reaper". h34r:


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2010)

foxfire said:


> ah, ok, gotcha.^_^  I still med math jitters. while trying to get the hang of med math, I OD so many "pts", my dad nicknamed me "the reaper". h34r:



One formula fixes it all.

amount of fluid  X    Dose    X      Dripset
Amount of Drug                 Time or 1                      1ml


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 22, 2010)

Brown called in sick tonight ..... feeling awfully discombobulated


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wonder if 6000 will be on 600?


----------



## foxfire (Sep 22, 2010)

medic417 said:


> One formula fixes it all.
> 
> amount of fluid  X    Dose    X      Dripset
> Amount of Drug                 Time or 1                      1ml



yup. That one I like. 
 We had about ten differant methods going around for math formulas. It got really confusing so I just asked a medic. she knew what she was doing thankfully.


----------



## foxfire (Sep 22, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Wonder if 6000 will be on 600?



what do you mean?
never mind got it


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2010)

foxfire said:


> what do you mean?



post 6000 page 600


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2010)

post 6000 page 600 yes

I am the Champion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 22, 2010)

6001...


Son of a...


----------



## foxfire (Sep 22, 2010)

gaaa! to slow on the draw.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> 6001...
> 
> 
> Son of a...



Did you stay up all night with Linuss waiting for that?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2010)

What did I win?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 22, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Did you stay up all night with Linuss waiting for that?



Nope.. just got up at 8am for a 9am class...


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Nope.. just got up at 8am for a 9am class...



Well not to gloat since I obviously have no life here is a reminder.

http://www.emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=249646&postcount=6000


----------



## foxfire (Sep 22, 2010)

medic417 said:


> What did I win?



braggin rights I guess. Bout all you can win.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2010)

foxfire said:


> braggin rights I guess. Bout all you can win.



lol.  Man what a rip off.  I want money.


----------



## foxfire (Sep 22, 2010)

many a truthful word spoken in jest.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> LINUSS HAS NO LIFE!!!!
> 
> I'm not complaining. I have more x000 posts than the rest of you. imurphy got #1000. jt got 2000. I got # 3000 AND 4000. So there Linuss!h34r:



And the run down of pasts winners for all the losers pleasure.


----------



## foxfire (Sep 22, 2010)

medic417 said:


> And the run down of pasts winners for all the losers pleasure.



rubbing it in are we?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2010)

foxfire said:


> rubbing it in are we?



I have never claimed to be a gracious winner.  

We have no life.  What are we going to do with the rest of our day now?  Try for 7000.:wacko:


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 22, 2010)

And yet, I'm the only person to have actually won a tangible item through the mail for my no life-ness.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2010)

Linuss said:


> And yet, I'm the only person to have actually won a tangible item through the mail for my no life-ness.



Well you smell bad.  There.  HAHA.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 22, 2010)

My weekly shower is still 4 days away.  :sad:


----------



## foxfire (Sep 22, 2010)

Linuss said:


> My weekly shower is still 4 days away.  :sad:



Thought I smelled something. :unsure:




Just kidding, just kidding........


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 22, 2010)

Ugh.

1. I've been keeping my Sim City 4 Rush Hour CD in a hand case in my backpack and apparently it cracked. Tried the tape fix and went to go remove the tape which removed a good patch of backing. At least $13 to replace it from EA, if I can't find it cheaper at the store.

2. Civilization 5 out! Yea! There's a Patrician 4? Woohoo. Can my computer run it? Of course not! Crud. Note to self, when I buy a new laptop, don't go for the cheapest of the cheap. Desktops can be kept pretty current easily. Laptops? Not so much. 

3. This makes 3 games now that I can't buy (Civ 5, Patrician 4, Tropico 3). All are just barely out of spec for my laptop. FML.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello again. I now have a working computer


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Hello again. I now have a working computer



Welcome back.  How goes the job hunt?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 22, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Welcome back.  How goes the job hunt?



Long and still no luck. Applications all over in TX, CO, NM, OK, SC, and GA. Hoping to hear back from someone soon.
I had an interview yesterday with a NM rural 911 service, but they're giving me a hard time since my NM state cert is a temp until I can finish my transition course and do the state testing.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 23, 2010)

So I have this eggplant sitting in the fridge staring back at me, anybody know what I could make with it?


----------



## foxfire (Sep 23, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> So I have this eggplant sitting in the fridge staring back at me, anybody know what I could make with it?



Eggplant Pizza!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 23, 2010)

w00t!!! I am off until 0600 Monday morning. Longest break in a while. I'm gonna sleep for about 36 hours starting now. 



foxfire said:


> Eggplant Pizza!!



Yes!!! Win. Bigtime win. I'm coming over to your place now. Eggplant pizza first. Then sleep. Priorities you know.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 23, 2010)

KEVD18 said:


> so anyway, could everybody please post one of the following in this thread:
> 
> shoe size
> last digit of your license plate
> ...



In honor of kev and after some random digging, I decided to post some of the things from one of the original posts. Page three asked for the answers to the above. Here they are. 

11.5

M

I'm gonna say +/- 25 inches. I dunno an I'm to lazy to go measure it. 

Ginger Ale

Neither. Ugh!


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 24, 2010)

So... dropping a patient.

Nope. Never a good thing.


Even worse when you had almost no control over whether or not they were dropped. We had a bariatric patient yesterday, so 4 of us were handling the cot. I was at the head, where I like to be when I have a patient (lets me keep my eye on them). On unloading the cot from the ambulance, the person in control of the legs didn't lock them, and the cot went to the ground.


Luckily, the patient was strapped in all the way, and upon the landing, the other Paramedic and I made sure the patient suffered no injury... no body parts flying anywhere or getting caught in anything.



Got a call today on my day off, waking me up, from one of my supervisors wanting an incident report done. Apparently the patient went to the hospital today complaining of pain after the fall.



So, mostly out of my control, yet I'll still probably get in trouble as well. Fantastic.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 24, 2010)

Linuss said:


> So... dropping a patient.
> 
> Nope. Never a good thing.
> 
> ...



Always self report.  Usually much less trouble if you file an incident report before the supervisor finds out.  Be honest in the report.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 24, 2010)

"Cry havoc, and let slip the dogs of war."

Great play. Call me weird if you want.....


----------



## medic417 (Sep 24, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> "Cry havoc, and let slip the dogs of war."
> 
> Great play. Call me weird if you want.....



Weird.


----------



## Outbac1 (Sep 24, 2010)

"The Dogs of War"  decent book by Frederick Forsyth.

"The military order Havoc! was a signal given to the English military forces in the Middle Ages to direct the soldiery (in Shakespeare's parlance 'the dogs of war') to pillage and chaos."

"Shakespeare was well aware of the use of the meaning of havoc and he used 'cry havoc' in several of his plays. The 'cry havoc, and let slip the dogs of war' form of the phrase is from his Julius Caesar, 1601. After Caesar's murder Anthony regrets the course he has taken and predicts that war is sure to follow. 

ANTONY: 
Blood and destruction shall be so in use 
And dreadful objects so familiar 
That mothers shall but smile when they behold 
Their infants quarter'd with the hands of war; 
All pity choked with custom of fell deeds: 
And Caesar's spirit, ranging for revenge, 
With Ate by his side come hot from hell, 
Shall in these confines with a monarch's voice 
Cry 'Havoc,' and let slip the dogs of war; 
That this foul deed shall smell above the earth 
With carrion men, groaning for burial."

http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/105600.html


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 24, 2010)

Dear event organizers,

Even if your event is low risk, please don't rely on student groups from medical schools to do first aid.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 24, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Dear event organizers,
> 
> Even if your event is low risk, please don't rely on student groups from medical schools to do first aid.



Hahaha...a good story behind this surely lies. Maybe you get lucky and get med student EMTs, like I plan to be next year. What do med students know about first aid?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 24, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Hahaha...a good story behind this surely lies. Maybe you get lucky and get med student EMTs, like I plan to be next year. What do med students know about first aid?



They would get people with a stubbed toe and start chasing zebras.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 24, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Hahaha...a good story behind this surely lies. Maybe you get lucky and get med student EMTs, like I plan to be next year. What do med students know about first aid?



Ok... so my school did first aid at the local Christmas Parade (really small event... more PR than anything else. No patients) and the Family Med. department supplied the attending (so we could do, essentially, anything) and the supplies. Some gauze, band aids, a glucometer with no lancets (ignoring, of course, the fact that we had nothing to treat it).

So this year, I agreed to work with a club on campus who is doing first aid at this 1/2 mile disease charity walks at a local stadium. Half day event and we're doing face painting in addition to first aid. I'm friends with the club president and was talking to her over the week and, yea. Supplies: "What ever family med gives us" (which is essentially nothing). 

Me: So what are we going to do if something actually happens?

Friend: Call 911.

Me: ...and in the mean time?

Friend: Err...

Me: Ok... so there's also a plan in case something happens also, like who from the event we need to notify (and how...), coordinating making sure that the fire department and ambulance knows where to go, etc?

Friend: Err...

Me: You do realize that if something happens everyone's going to be looking towards us and we'll end up standing around with our thumbs up our butts? 


So, this thing is in mid November (so there's time), and I'm going to go see if I can borrow the bag from my old waterpark job. Yea... sure... most likely nothing is going to happen, but I really don't want to be just standing around if something actually happens. It would be one thing if we were doing a both in addition to someone else doing event medical, but if we're it, we need to do it right.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 24, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> w00t!!! I am off until 0600 Monday morning. Longest break in a while. I'm gonna sleep for about 36 hours starting now.



Belay that. I'm on at 0600 tomorrow morning. :-(


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 24, 2010)

Asked for more info from Otero County AMR, Elite Medical in El Paso TX and Deming NM, and HC EMS in McAllen TX. Hoping for something. 
And I'm finding out my temp NM EMT-I cert is worthless.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 24, 2010)

Been non stop sneezing since I got on shift. Half tempted at injecting some benadryl off the truck. Yeah...that much sneezing.


----------



## firetender (Sep 24, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Half tempted at injecting some benadryl off the truck.



What book you get THAT out of?


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 25, 2010)

Brown has the unpleasent job of being involved with the roster drafting people at work ... it is making some people so angry they are reduced to tears of rage .... needless to say its not a very pleasent job

Oh .... was it a go? How convienent ... come on Oz, all set, we're off ....

Ambulance, Medivac airborne ....


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 25, 2010)

Today's awkward analogy:

AV nodal reentrant tachycardia is like diarrhea. You feel it coming too soon (initiating PAC), and rush to the bathroom. You get done at first and walk slowly out of the bathroom (down the slow path), but then it hits again and you run back to the bathroom (up the fast pathway). Wipe and wash (reset refractory... ...period) , repeat.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 25, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Today's awkward analogy:
> 
> AV nodal reentrant tachycardia is like diarrhea. You feel it coming too soon (initiating PAC), and rush to the bathroom. You get done at first and walk slowly out of the bathroom (down the slow path), but then it hits again and you run back to the bathroom (up the fast pathway). Wipe and wash (reset refractory... ...period) , repeat.



Man when you become a text book writer the students are so screwed.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 25, 2010)

firetender said:


> What book you get THAT out of?



The bible?


Love they neighbor as thy self.  If they get benadryl IM, so should I!


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 25, 2010)

So.. worked a standby with an EMT and an Intermediate yesterday. 


We had a hypertensive female with a headache and blurry vision--- the Intermediate wanted to give her Aspirin for the headache... and acted as if I cut off his manhood when I stopped him and said no.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 25, 2010)

To be fair, you did block his COX blocker.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 25, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> To be fair, you did block his COX blocker.



True


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> So.. worked a standby with an EMT and an Intermediate yesterday.
> 
> 
> We had a hypertensive female with a headache and blurry vision--- the Intermediate wanted to give her Aspirin for the headache... and acted as if I cut off his manhood when I stopped him and said no.



ASA for a headache? Is that in TX protocols? :unsure:


----------



## Sparky21 (Sep 25, 2010)

Its certianly not in AZ


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 26, 2010)

Scene safety reminder...

We recently had a call for a GSW. The patient's loved one had called it in and was frantic. The guy was sick and bleeding out. He was transported emergent to the hospital. 

It was later revealed that the patient had likely earlier robbed a liquor store at gunpoint and fired a shot off, but didn't injure anyone. It seems that he and his comrade were injured though when they robbed a second liquor store and were shot by the clerk. The comrade was apprehended, and it seems that second guy drove off causing two hit and run accidents on the highway before the call to 911 was made at a residence. 

Of course, I say "likely" and "it seems" because these people are innocent until proven guilty. It's a stark reminder, however, to bear in mind why your patient was shot/stabbed/injured in the first place (although some victims of violence truly are innocent or just in the wrong place at the wrong time) and to never put your safety on the back-burner. Despite what Councilman Stokes says.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 26, 2010)

*groan*

Just want to crawl into the corner right now, hide my face and be ignored by most of the rest of the world for a while. 

That's all.<_<


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 26, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> ASA for a headache? Is that in TX protocols? :unsure:



No such thing as "Texas protocols" ^_^


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 26, 2010)

Linuss said:


> No such thing as "Texas protocols" ^_^



Ooooooh! Can I come work with y'alls? We can give NTG to trauma pts since it keeps arterial bleeders from squirting blood so far, right?


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm not paid enough to get dirty on trauma calls.




So.. finished reading FireTenders book (I know, I know, I'm slow).... 


FANTASTIC book.   Review to follow.  With words and stuff.


----------



## Stephanie. (Sep 26, 2010)

My boyfriend and I broke up.
& now the Cowboys are playing like poo.

Bummer day.-_-


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 26, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> My boyfriend and I broke up.
> & now the Cowboys are playing like poo.
> 
> Bummer day.-_-


Sorry  At least the Cowboys are leading right now.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 26, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> My boyfriend and I broke up.
> & now the Cowboys are playing like poo.
> 
> Bummer day.-_-



What did linuss do now? 

So you are not enjoying the superbowl preview?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 26, 2010)

There is this button on my microwave that says "Stop Time." I'm not sure if it means it or not, but I don't push it just to be safe.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 26, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> There is this button on my microwave that says "Stop Time." I'm not sure if it means it or not, but I don't push it just to be safe.



Bro that microwave of yours is carconogenic throw the bloody thing away!


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 26, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Bro that microwave of yours is carconogenic throw the bloody thing away!



Uh lets see other supposed carcinogens... rubbing alcohol, fluoride, the sun, oral sex, cell phones, milk, lidocaine, green vegetables, bras, mammograms, coffee, deodorant, etc etc. 

Instead of living in fear of pretty much everything I'll just avoid the biggies like asbestos, cigarettes and radon thank you very much.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 26, 2010)

Nah I don't livei n fear no more coz knowledge is power!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 26, 2010)

medic417 said:


> What did linuss do now?
> 
> So you are not enjoying the superbowl preview?



I've got to be honest...that was the first thing I thought when I saw her post.  :lol:


----------



## Stephanie. (Sep 26, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> I've got to be honest...that was the first thing I thought when I saw her post.  :lol:



Ouch.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 27, 2010)

Wait wait wait. "Ouch"? 


Gee,  thanks.


----------



## clibb (Sep 27, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Ouch.



Looooow. We all know you and Linus are going to end up married in the end


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 27, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Wait wait wait. "Ouch"?
> 
> 
> Gee,  thanks.



If I was her, I think I'd say that too


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 27, 2010)

If you were her, i'd be thankful you said it.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 27, 2010)

Brown just whipped up another batch of homemade hummus with sundried tomatoes and garlic 

Mmmm num nums


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 27, 2010)

It is now 1230 in the morning, and I have to get up for work in 3.5 hours. I'm tired, but cant fall asleep. I miss night shift!:sad:


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 27, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> It is now 1230 in the morning, and I have to get up for work in 3.5 hours. I'm tired, but cant fall asleep. I miss night shift!:sad:



*Brown sits down and reads katgirl a bedtime story, tucks her in and switches off the light


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 27, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> *Brown sits down and reads katgirl a bedtime story, tucks her in and switches off the light



Didn't work. I'm still awake.


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 27, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Didn't work. I'm still awake.



That's because he keeps spinning around in circles as he's reading, making whirring noises.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 27, 2010)

Scored 148/150 on the transition test today . I'll be taking the state test in December for EMT-I. Also told I might want to consider talking to the EMSA educational coordinator about transferring into their EMT-P/BS-EMS program. If I stay in NM I will definitely consider it. LCAS still said no for the moment on hiring me with a temp cert, nothing heard from any of the other NM EMS agencies I've put in for yet.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 27, 2010)

Cardio 1 average: 88%

Cardio 2 average: 72%


----------



## MylesC (Sep 28, 2010)

I pulled something in between my Glut and my Hamstring today going into the splits. This Friday im supposed to take an pre-employment physical to make sure im fit to carry people/patients/victims upstairs and not have a heart attack.
God this sucks.
Ice
Ibruprophen
DMSO & Arnica gel.
Any other suggestions?

I live in East Bay, Ca.
Anyone good with their hands?
h34r:


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 28, 2010)

Brown is getting burnt out at his boring stupid crappy job which he both loves and hates


----------



## Stephanie. (Sep 28, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Wait wait wait. "Ouch"?
> 
> 
> Gee,  thanks.



STALKER ALERT!!! and this time.. your not on facebook! h34r:


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 28, 2010)

This has been the fastest year of my life.   Wish I could slow it down just a little bit.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> This has been the fastest year of my life.   Wish I could slow it down just a little bit.



couldn't be any slower on this end.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 28, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> couldn't be any slower on this end.



Same here. I'll be more than happy when this year is over.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 28, 2010)

Hmm... I wanna be an EMT, yet I've applied for both the fire academy and police academy in different areas. Meh, they're both as related to EMS as the other.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Hmm... I wanna be an EMT, yet I've applied for both the fire academy and police academy in different areas. Meh, they're both as related to EMS as the other.



Try Border Patrol.  With you being an EMT already they might pay for Paramedic training.  Plus pay is not bad.  Work for them, get free education, and as young as you are take full retirement in 20 years then go out and get a second retirement from another career.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 28, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> This has been the fastest year of my life.   Wish I could slow it down just a little bit.





"Life is like toilet paper... the closer to the end you are, the faster it goes"-- Rodney Dangerfield.


You're getting old bro... almost as much as medic417!  (Though he has a couple of centuries on you, I'm sure)  h34r:


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 28, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Try Border Patrol.  With you being an EMT already they might pay for Paramedic training.  Plus pay is not bad.  Work for them, get free education, and as young as you are take full retirement in 20 years then go out and get a second retirement from another career.



I thought to work fed LE you had to have a Bachelor's degree? But I'll look into it. I'd still rather work EMS, but I figure I'll look at other options too


----------



## medic417 (Sep 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I thought to work fed LE you had to have a Bachelor's degree? But I'll look into it. I'd still rather work EMS, but I figure I'll look at other options too



No degree required.  Some of the young emt's here just tested.  They realized they could get good pay benefits and retirement.   Maintain and even advance their EMS education then retire and go back to working on an ambulance.  

http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/careers/


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 28, 2010)

medic417 said:


> No degree required.  Some of the young emt's here just tested.  They realized they could get good pay benefits and retirement.   Maintain and even advance their EMS education then retire and go back to working on an ambulance.
> 
> http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/careers/



Sweet. I put in for the written test. I'll be taking it on Oct 26th


----------



## Stephanie. (Sep 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Sweet. I put in for the written test. I'll be taking it on Oct 26th



Best of luck to you, Frannnnn


----------



## medic417 (Sep 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Sweet. I put in for the written test. I'll be taking it on Oct 26th



Wish you success.  Make sure and use the study materials that are available on their site.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 28, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Best of luck to you, Frannnnn



:unsure:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 28, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> This has been the fastest year of my life.   Wish I could slow it down just a little bit.



Second that. Just yesterday I was making a list of everything I wanted to do this summer. Well, today I look at it and realize summer is over and I have done like 5% of the stuff on there. :-( We have already had our first light frost. :-(

The only good thing about coming to the end of another year is that skiing starts up soon.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 28, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Best of luck to you, Frannnnn



 ?


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Hmm... I wanna be an EMT, yet I've applied for both the fire academy and police academy in different areas. Meh, they're both as related to EMS as the other.



Hehehe... I've been entertaining the idea of becoming a cop just because it would be amusing. I love crazy people, driving, and guns so why not?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 28, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Hehehe... I've been entertaining the idea of becoming a cop just because it would be amusing. I love crazy people, driving, and guns so why not?


That's almost exactly my reasoning for considering it  And not having to bother with a CCW anymore


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm a nerd. I found a massive multiplayer scrabble game online and I'm kinda getting addicted to it.

And been researching more on CBP... The BORSTAR team sounds incredibly fun


----------



## medic417 (Sep 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'm a nerd. I found a massive multiplayer scrabble game online and I'm kinda getting addicted to it.
> 
> And been researching more on CBP... The BORSTAR team sounds incredibly fun



BORSTAR is a sweet gig.


----------



## Stephanie. (Sep 28, 2010)

medic417 said:


> :unsure:



What?? What did I say this time?

Frannnnn= Friend, in a thick southern accent. My bad.


----------



## slloth (Sep 29, 2010)

I want a job


----------



## slloth (Sep 29, 2010)

whaaa!


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 29, 2010)

slloth said:


> I want a job



I know that feeling. hope you find one soon


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 29, 2010)

Just bought a new RPG game...well not really new, but new to me since I havne't played it before.  Sat down on my first day off in 5 days and although I'm exhausted, just realized it 3 a.m. I think it's time to hit the save point and go to bed.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 29, 2010)

Brown has given up and no longer cares because he is too burnt out and jaded

Medivac landing assured, changing local traffic and 1200, good day


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 29, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown has given up and no longer cares because he is too burnt out and jaded
> 
> Medivac landing assured, changing local traffic and 1200, good day



Uh-oh! Do we need to send you to the head shrink?


----------



## mct601 (Sep 29, 2010)

who has words with friends and wants to get whooped!?


----------



## CAO (Sep 29, 2010)

Am I a bad person for looking forward to when my class starts to dwindle?

I mean seriously...you refuse to practice basic skills with the class because you already know all about it, but you can't do a simple drug calculation?

[/mini rant]


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 29, 2010)

Nope, not at all.


I rather liked when some were dropped from my medic class, because, in general, they were ones I didn't want touching me as a Paramedic, let alone an EMT in some cases.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 29, 2010)

mct601 said:


> who has words with friends and wants to get whooped!?



:unsure:


----------



## Stephanie. (Sep 29, 2010)

mct601 said:


> who has words with friends and wants to get whooped!?



I have words with friends, but not to interested in the last offer. Thanks though.


----------



## mct601 (Sep 29, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Nope, not at all.
> 
> 
> I rather liked when some were dropped from my medic class, because, in general, they were ones I didn't want touching me as a Paramedic, let alone an EMT in some cases.



Absolutely agreed with this. 



lightsandsirens5 said:


> :unsure:



What. 



Stephanie. said:


> I have words with friends, but not to interested in the last offer. Thanks though.



well the username is mct601 (i think lol) . lets throw down.


----------



## CAO (Sep 29, 2010)

mct601 said:


> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by *Linuss*
> > Nope, not at all.
> >
> ...



Good.  I'm hoping the test tomorrow might scare off a few of them.

I'm sorry, but when I'm working on skills, standing on the dummy is not assisting me.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Sep 30, 2010)

CAO said:


> Good.  I'm hoping the test tomorrow might scare off a few of them.
> 
> I'm sorry, but when I'm working on skills, standing on the dummy is not assisting me.



This reminds me of when we were doing trauma assessments & the girl holding in line stabilization dropped her gum onto the "patients" face.... He sat right up lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 30, 2010)

angels.girl84 said:


> This reminds me of when we were doing trauma assessments & the girl holding in line stabilization dropped her gum onto the "patients" face.... He sat right up lol



And that right there is a perfect example of why my basic instructor banned gum during class altogether.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Sep 30, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> And that right there is a perfect example of why my basic instructor banned gum during class altogether.



Yeah a good idea to ban it... I don't think ours did


----------



## CAO (Sep 30, 2010)

Same in our class, though I think for us it goes along with the professionalism.  Clinicals, too.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 30, 2010)

How about banning stupid people who can't seem to realize that during a practical situation it's wrong? Gum during lecture? Shouldn't be a problem. Gum while practicing with "patients?" Bad idea.


----------



## CAO (Sep 30, 2010)

Oooh...I'm going to have to go with the stupid ban.


----------



## MylesC (Sep 30, 2010)

Words With Friends?

Add me 

MylesC


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 30, 2010)

Hmph.


Texas vs OU game on Saturday.  They need a Paramedic to work it.


Debating if I want to make a couple hundred dollars at a football game, or keep off like scheduled, and go play paintball which I haven't done since June.


Darnit.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 30, 2010)

I vote paintball.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 30, 2010)

Since I'm going paintballing on Saturday, I vote shooting people as well


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dude! Go for the ball game. Unless you hate football that is.... :-|

In other news, I am currently sitting in the dentists office waiting to get a filling. Oh joy!!!


----------



## Sassafras (Oct 1, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Dude! Go for the ball game. Unless you hate football that is.... :-|
> 
> In other news, I am currently sitting in the dentists office waiting to get a filling. Oh joy!!!


I feel your pain. I've needed extensive work done this time.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 1, 2010)

I vote paintballing.


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 1, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Hmph.
> 
> 
> Texas vs OU game on Saturday.  They need a Paramedic to work it.
> ...



HELLO!!! TX/OU game!!!!! Fights, Rivals, Blood, Guts and Glory!! DO IT!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey I'm up to almost half as many posts as Linuss finally


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 1, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life has not contributed anything useful to these forums in many months.


----------



## CAO (Oct 1, 2010)

I woke up with a bit of a fever, and I reached for my textbook to review the patho before taking anything for it.

...I'm not right.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 1, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Hey I'm up to almost half as many posts as Linuss finally



Sad part is you've been a part of this forum for a year longer.  :unsure:


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 1, 2010)

CAO said:


> I woke up with a bit of a fever, and I reached for my textbook to review the patho before taking anything for it.
> 
> ...I'm not right.



Yeah, I'm sick right now too and drive my boyfriend nuts because I whine about feeling crummy due to the fever but won't take anything unless it gets very high. 

I also won't take pseudoephedrine since I'm super sensitive to it - it has made me hallucinate in the past and always provokes some kind of acute restless leg syndrome when I try to sleep.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Sad part is you've been a part of this forum for a year longer.  :unsure:


Yea... but I have gone away a few times for several months each


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2010)

Just got off the phone from a phone interview with Guardian EMS in Abilene. It went well, but his county only has PT openings  He's forwarding my application and comments to several other counties that are looking for FT EMT-Is. We'll see how it goes.
I also applied as Satan for Denver AMR... Er... I mean dispatcher.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 1, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> HELLO!!! TX/OU game!!!!! Fights, Rivals, Blood, Guts and Glory!! DO IT!



I like you! :-D


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 1, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I like you! :-D



Stalker Alert!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Stalker Alert!!!



You live near Linuss and you're worried about HIM instead?


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 1, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> You live near Linuss and you're worried about HIM instead?



I just moved, I lived less than 5 minutes away from Linuss... He's harmless. Plus I can beat him up, Lights is more manly... I could hold my own, but have more of a struggle! 

Speaking of neighbors... Have you been to the new HEB yet Linuss?


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 1, 2010)

Wait wait wait... you can beat ME up?  Lights is more manly?

The heck? You JUST moved to within 5 minutes of me, don't make me hunt your new place down and TP it.  I have no qualms with walking down Wilshire!



HEB the store?  No.  I hate that they built a new stoplight there that serves no other purpose than slow me down before Wilshire, and as such I'm boycotting HEB.  Why, is it good?  I tend to just go to Walmart at 3am so I can avoid all the white trailer trash that exists in Burleson and Crowley.


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 1, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Wait wait wait... you can beat ME up?  Lights is more manly?
> 
> The heck? You JUST moved to within 5 minutes of me, don't make me hunt your new place down and TP it.  I have no qualms with walking down Wilshire!
> 
> ...



I will just run you over. No shame. Like I told you, was raised not to hit girls, therefore your safe. 
Yes, the store. I've been by there, haven't been in it. I loved the HEB in Cleburne but it's always SOOOO packed. I'd have to jack someone up. Thanks for the Wal-Mart info, I will FIND you.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 1, 2010)

Meh, I'm not at Walmart every week, just every couple when I stock up on Oreos and Lunchables for work.     So you don't know which day I'll be there this week!




What's to "love" about a grocery store?  Do they give random $100 bills to people just for walking in?


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 1, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Meh, I'm not at Walmart every week, just every couple when I stock up on Oreos and Lunchables for work.     So you don't know which day I'll be there this week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Savings, cheap prices, and huge selection. They are the only store I have found here in Texas that carries certain items from South Carolina. That's what I love.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 1, 2010)

Such as?


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 1, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Such as?



Texas Pete Hot Sauce.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey Steph, Linuss: Does TX have their own minimum wage rate or do they use Federal? I'm curious cause I just talked to a small ambulance service that wouldn't give me a figure for hourly rate, they just said working 36 hours a week I'd only be making about $150/week... Sounds really fishy to me.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 1, 2010)

Texas uses Federal at $7.50/hr

http://www.dol.gov/whd/minwage/america.htm


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2010)

before taxes for 36 hours/week that's $270... I can't imagine having almost half of that taken out in taxes...


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 1, 2010)

Plus, Texas has no state income tax.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2010)

Filing that service away under the heading "Only if there were no sheep". I think I'll pass


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 1, 2010)

Which service?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2010)

Guardian Abilene. Either he told me wrong or something is weird there.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 1, 2010)

I think something got lost in translation.


When they offered me a job in Dallas doing IFT, it was in the $14.50 range for Paramedic which is average for this area, and Abilene isn't much cheaper than the DFW area when it comes to cost of living.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2010)

That's what I was thinking, but since he has no FT positions right now, I'm not worried. I'm hoping to hear back from Guardian Brown County or one of the TX AMRs I put in for.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 1, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> I just moved, I lived less than 5 minutes away from Linuss... He's harmless. Plus I can beat him up, Lights is more manly.



Now I really like you!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 1, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Plus, Texas has no state income tax.



Neither does WA state. 

Plus, the skiing in WA. :-D


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 1, 2010)

You enjoyed Texas enough to spend a summer down here for school


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Neither does WA state.
> 
> Plus, the skiing in WA. :-D



Wait... you're an EMT-I... and in WA... can you please help me understand the damned ILS levels in WA?! I'm confused


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 1, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Now I really like you!



:wub:


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 1, 2010)

So I was at Expo yesterday and the local 911, MedStar, had a booth.  I was denied back in April-ish because of the strongly agree/ disagree personality test they have during the process.


I was speaking with the lady there, who is actually the head of hiring, and when she found out I lived in Texas and was a Paramedic AND that I had done my EMT rideouts with them, she told me to apply, and I told her I already had but was discounted on account of the test.

She said they were actually reviewing that portion of the process and either changing it or getting rid of it completely due to it knocking out a lot of good applicants.  


She told me to come back in a little bit so I could also meet the other person who does hiring,  I came back an hour later, she introduced me and even remembered my name (or read my nametag...)




They told me that I should reapply, and keep trying.    We shall see.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2010)

Linuss said:


> So I was at Expo yesterday and the local 911, MedStar, had a booth.  I was denied back in April-ish because of the strongly agree/ disagree personality test they have during the process.
> 
> 
> I was speaking with the lady there, who is actually the head of hiring, and when she found out I lived in Texas and was a Paramedic AND that I had done my EMT rideouts with them, she told me to apply, and I told her I already had but was discounted on account of the test.
> ...



God I hope they get rid of that test. It knocked me out too. I wonder how long they want you to wait before reapplying (thinking of reapplying myself soon).
Hope they can bring you on soon!


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 1, 2010)

I asked her how long they usually like to see people wait before reapply and she said they usually don't care, but 3 months is generally good, especially for medics, since they always want medics


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2010)

It's been about three months for me, but I'll just wait till they post a new EMT-I/B position, sicne medic is the only field position they have posted... Or I'll apply as a dispatcher


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 1, 2010)

I told them I also applied as dispatch to get my foot in the door and they said try that again as well.



But it's been nearly 6 months for me, so it's time I reapplied too.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I told them I also applied as dispatch to get my foot in the door and they said try that again as well.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's been nearly 6 months for me, so it's time I reapplied too.



Are they gonna consider people even if they fail the test thing even with it still part of the application process?


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 1, 2010)

Doubt it, as it's still part of it for now.


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 1, 2010)

Linuss said:


> So I was at Expo yesterday and the local 911, MedStar, had a booth.  I was denied back in April-ish because of the strongly agree/ disagree personality test they have during the process.
> 
> 
> I was speaking with the lady there, who is actually the head of hiring, and when she found out I lived in Texas and was a Paramedic AND that I had done my EMT rideouts with them, she told me to apply, and I told her I already had but was discounted on account of the test.
> ...





So... You spoke with Paula?


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 1, 2010)

Yup, Paula and Marsha.


I've communicated with Paula before, but only through email.  Never on the phone as she was NEVER in her office when I called.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 2, 2010)

Linuss said:


> You enjoyed Texas enough to spend a summer down here for school


Two of em!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 2, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> :wub:



Linuss won't like that.......^_^


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 2, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Wait... you're an EMT-I... and in WA... can you please help me understand the damned ILS levels in WA?! I'm confused



Errrrmmmm....yea...about that....I...ummmm....yea. *sigh* 

To tell the truth, I'm not totally sure myself. We fall somewhere between I-85 and I-99. We do IO and such, but no ET and no firstline cardiac drugs. So, other than the fact that I cannot intubate and push cardiac drugs. 

Now here is the hang up. WA just switched to the NREMT testing and cert standards. I have no idea how they are going to work the differences out. The county MPDs are not going to give up IOs and the other 99 stuff, but the state DOH does not want to give us ETs and cardiac drugs. Go figure.

Rumor is that in the next several years, WA will abandon the Basic, Intermediate, Paramedic thing and go to: Basic, Paramedic, Advanced Care Paramedic. Basic will be equivalent to just below I-85. IVs, no IOs, no drugs except for Epi in vials replacing autoinjectors. Paramedics will be somewhere between the current I-99 and current WA EMT-P, with added skills such as (possibly) RSI, more drugs, etc, basically a slightly dumbed down current medic. Advanced Care Paramedic will be like a doctor on wheels, I'm not sure how they can get any better in this state.

So yea, I am not really sure about the whole thing myself.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Oct 2, 2010)

Critical Care Paramedic Certification Test Review.

pretty weak sauce.


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 2, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Rumor is that in the next several years, WA will abandon the Basic, Intermediate, Paramedic thing and go to: Basic, Paramedic, Advanced Care Paramedic. Basic will be equivalent to just below I-85. IVs, no IOs, no drugs except for Epi in vials replacing autoinjectors. Paramedics will be somewhere between the current I-99 and current WA EMT-P, with added skills such as (possibly) RSI, more drugs, etc, basically a slightly dumbed down current medic. Advanced Care Paramedic will be like a doctor on wheels, I'm not sure how they can get any better in this state.



I have heard something like that about Maryland as well. At least the titles, not so much the specifics about each title's definition that you have. I wonder if this is a national thing?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 2, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life is probably going to be in trouble soon.

And he was behaving so well for so long... bummer.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 2, 2010)

Happens to the best of us...


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 2, 2010)

Working Texas / OU game, making sure no one dies.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 2, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Errrrmmmm....yea...about that....I...ummmm....yea. *sigh*
> 
> To tell the truth, I'm not totally sure myself. We fall somewhere between I-85 and I-99. We do IO and such, but no ET and no firstline cardiac drugs. So, other than the fact that I cannot intubate and push cardiac drugs.
> 
> ...



As long as it confuses people in the state too, I don't feel so bad about it. Oh well  Thanks for trying


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 2, 2010)

Going from a 1600-0000 schedule one week to a 0600-1600 schedule the next sucks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 2, 2010)

Yea, that doesn't sound fun at all


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 2, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> As long as it confuses people in the state too, I don't feel so bad about it. Oh well  Thanks for trying



Ha ha! Sure. Don't worry. When it comes to the WA-DOH, everyone in the Peoples Republic of Washington is confused.


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 2, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Yup, Paula and Marsha.
> 
> 
> I've communicated with Paula before, but only through email.  Never on the phone as she was NEVER in her office when I called.



You should have asked! I have her cell #. B)


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 2, 2010)

After sleeping for almost 36 hours, I think I'm finally caught up on sleep. Oh, no, wait. Bed is calling to me again... naptime!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 2, 2010)

Vene Vidi Vici !


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 2, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> After sleeping for almost 36 hours, I think I'm finally caught up on sleep. Oh, no, wait. Bed is calling to me again... naptime!



Oh man I wish I could nap right now!


----------



## KempoEMT (Oct 3, 2010)

*Oh no... My mind*

I must be crazy or stupid.  I just switched majors.  Going admin of Justice, and gonna do Post.  Im also considering doing Medic so I can jump in and be a tactical medic.  I must be crazy....


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 3, 2010)

Dear TV channels,

If you have to bleep out every 3rd sentence (like Major Payne on Family Channel or Blazing Saddles on AMC), there's no real reason to actually play the movie. It's just annoying to sit there and all of a sudden hear nothing, even if we can surmise what's actually being said.


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm on my 3rd 16 hour shift in a row. 2 more to go, then Wednesday off, then back for 2 more 16s. :wacko:


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah well, I work 5 hours today!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 3, 2010)

I've come to the conclusion that I hate it when Sasha is right


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 3, 2010)

Dude, I hate it when ANY female is right.  That's why I don't let them know, especially in a public place such as the forum!


----------



## CAO (Oct 3, 2010)

Haha, you just explained why I'm single ^_^


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 3, 2010)

CAO said:


> Haha, you just explained why I'm single ^_^



Me too!!!.... oh wait, but I am a girl. :glare:


----------



## piranah (Oct 3, 2010)

i learned quikly not to argue...i just say "baby your right"...but then when something goes wrong i get "the look" for not saying anything...catch 22 my friends..lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 3, 2010)

The girl I just went on a date with was definately on the wrong side of the Vickie Mendoza diagonal. Cute... but psycho. I'm amazed at the people who can pass psych screenings to be a deputy


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 3, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Going from a 1600-0000 schedule one week to a 0600-1600 schedule the next sucks.



Try this schedule (week of each back to back)

Week 1 2300-0730
Week 2 1200-2030
Week 3 0500-1330
Week 4 2030-0500
Week 5 0600-1430
Week 6 1430-2200
Week 7 0700-1530

... and you wonder why Brown got worn out?


----------



## medic417 (Oct 3, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that I hate it when Sasha is right



Where is Sasha?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 3, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Where is Sasha?



Maybe she is hiding so they don't find her as well.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 3, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Maybe she is hiding so they don't find her as well.



Nope she is they.:wacko:


----------



## CAO (Oct 3, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> The girl I just went on a date with was definately on the wrong side of the Vickie Mendoza diagonal. Cute... but psycho. I'm amazed at the people who can pass psych screenings to be a deputy



Haha, you just explained why I'm single


----------



## medic417 (Oct 3, 2010)

CAO said:


> Haha, you just explained why I'm single



No that's not why you are single.  You are single because they would not let you marry the blow up doll.


----------



## CAO (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey, let's not go there...I've already got a reputation with the mannequins in class, haha :blush:


----------



## angels.girl84 (Oct 3, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> The girl I just went on a date with was definately on the wrong side of the Vickie Mendoza diagonal. Cute... but psycho. I'm amazed at the people who can pass psych screenings to be a deputy



Lol I'm in agreement with you


----------



## DaniGrrl (Oct 3, 2010)

My two year old has a splint on her leg. I keep having to chase down the "thump-thump" noise as she walks around the house on it. Please, please, let the ortho tomorrow tell us that it's unnecessary and she can go back to running around.


----------



## firetender (Oct 4, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> My two year old has a splint on her leg. I keep having to chase down the "thump-thump" noise as she walks around the house on it. Please, please, let the ortho tomorrow tell us that it's unnecessary and she can go back to running around.



Sure, you'll get what you want, but then you'll be in the bedroom thinking, "Where the heck IS that kid? I don't hear anything!"


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2010)

firetender said:


> Sure, you'll get what you want, but then you'll be in the bedroom thinking, "Where the heck IS that kid? I don't hear anything!"


----------



## DaniGrrl (Oct 4, 2010)

I think all three of my kids would be delighted to have jingly collars. Loonies that they are.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 4, 2010)

Lol, I'm gonna have to get a bell collar for my grandpa as much as he wanders


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 4, 2010)

Huh... That's the second request for more information I've gotten from EMT in El Paso,TX/Deming, NM.


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 5, 2010)

Last 16 hour shift. Off tomorrow, then back on thursday for some more.


----------



## WVEmt (Oct 5, 2010)

suppose i should stop reading emtlife and get dressed for work h34r:


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 5, 2010)

Brown thinks referring to Brown in the fourth person as if Brown is not being spoken of by Brown i.e. as if Brown were a seperate entity and not Brown insomuch as Brown is the same person referred to both of and by Brown is somewhat odd.

=hen again, Brown should not be listening to Brown *but* did you know that in a recent placebo controlled, randomised and double blinded study eight out of ten people agreed with Brown?


----------



## CAO (Oct 5, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> =hen again, Brown should not be listening to Brown *but* did you know that in a recent placebo controlled, randomised and double blinded study eight out of ten people agreed with Brown?



I can see that.

Just found out that I need to get vaccinated for varicella.  Before we were able to self-report having the chickenpox, but now we have to have a physician's documentation.  I don't think I know anybody who went to the doctor back then because of chickenpox.  We just enjoyed our oatmeal baths.

Appointment at 2:00 on Friday downtown.  Here's hoping my insurance covers it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 5, 2010)

I just got this in an email:


> Hey Nathan we r currenty hirring if u r still interested call me at 210-
> **-***9 to set up an appt. Thanks, Wade.



in reply to an email I sent last month asking if they were hiring EMT-Is... It made me giggle. And figure I'll just avoid this company.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 5, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I just got this in an email:
> 
> 
> in reply to an email I sent last month asking if they were hiring EMT-Is... It made me giggle. And figure I'll just avoid this company.



Maybe sent from his phone?  Beggars can't be choosers, but buyer beware.   Have you checked the reputation of this company?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 5, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Maybe sent from his phone?  Beggars can't be choosers, but buyer beware.   Have you checked the reputation of this company?



Haven't been able to find out anything about the company. Website is pretty much a cookie cutter site with stock photos. It's a San Antonio area company, and that's pretty much all I know about them...
And I've gotten some pretty hopeful news about an El Paso area company too, so I'll keep this in mind just in case... but they fell down a few notches


----------



## medic417 (Oct 5, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Haven't been able to find out anything about the company. Website is pretty much a cookie cutter site with stock photos. It's a San Antonio area company, and that's pretty much all I know about them...
> And I've gotten some pretty hopeful news about an El Paso area company too, so I'll keep this in mind just in case... but they fell down a few notches



Definitly does not seem very professional with that reply.  

El Paso is an inexpensive area to live and not a far drive up to the Albuquerque and Santa Fe area.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 5, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Definitly does not seem very professional with that reply.
> 
> El Paso is an inexpensive area to live and not a far drive up to the Albuquerque and Santa Fe area.



That's my thinking. They also operate in Deming NM too, so being dual stated might be a good thing too. They called yesterday twice getting more information form me (DL and SSN for driving check and bg check, plus wanted me to send them the copies of my certs I have scanned in), so I'm taking that as a good thing. She said she'd get back to me sometime today with more information


----------



## medic417 (Oct 5, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> That's my thinking. They also operate in Deming NM too, so being dual stated might be a good thing too. They called yesterday twice getting more information form me (DL and SSN for driving check and bg check, plus wanted me to send them the copies of my certs I have scanned in), so I'm taking that as a good thing. She said she'd get back to me sometime today with more information



Sounds promising.  Don't panic if they fail to call as that area is known to procrastinate a bit.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 5, 2010)

Yep I know  I lived in Deming for 6 years, so i'm familiar with the regions attitude  And now I've got to email back Pecos EMS. Finally got a reply from their chief, and he's looking for ALS personnel  I guess Intermediates are counted as ALS in TX


----------



## medic417 (Oct 5, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Yep I know  I lived in Deming for 6 years, so i'm familiar with the regions attitude  And now I've got to email back Pecos EMS. Finally got a reply from their chief, and he's looking for ALS personnel  I guess Intermediates are counted as ALS in TX



Many services in that area allow even first line cardiac if current ACLS for EMT-Is.  Some allow pain management.  Not sure of the protocols at Pecos. 
They are not a busy service but being rural you will work when you get a call.  Plus they also handle the transfers from the local level 4 to one of the level 1 or 2 in the area an hour or more away depending which one.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 5, 2010)

Passed my first exam yesterday!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 5, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Many services in that area allow even first line cardiac if current ACLS for EMT-Is.  Some allow pain management.  Not sure of the protocols at Pecos.
> They are not a busy service but being rural you will work when you get a call.  Plus they also handle the transfers from the local level 4 to one of the level 1 or 2 in the area an hour or more away depending which one.



Sounds like NM EMT-I. I can give Epi in code situations, but not Atropine. And I can give Fent, Dilaudid, and MS with online control. 
Luckily I have ACLS, and the idea of working a rural service is VERY appealing to me 





EMS/LEO505 said:


> Passed my first exam yesterday!



Congrats!


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 5, 2010)

I ate an apple and now I have a tooth ache.. So much for keeping the doctor away.... <_<


----------



## medic417 (Oct 5, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> I ate an apple and now I have a tooth ache.. So much for keeping the doctor away.... <_<



It doesn't say keeps the dentist away.

Soak a cotton ball in rum then place it over the tooth and the area of the gums that hurts.  Pain will vanish.  If that fails drink the bottle of rum and you will not care that you are in pain.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 5, 2010)

Haha, "you're not a doctor Stu, you're a dentist!"


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 5, 2010)

medic417 said:


> It doesn't say keeps the dentist away.
> 
> Soak a cotton ball in rum then place it over the tooth and the area of the gums that hurts.  Pain will vanish.  If that fails drink the bottle of rum and you will not care that you are in pain.



Sure my director will love that. ^_^ Shift is halfway over!


----------



## mct601 (Oct 5, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> Haha, "you're not a doctor Stu, you're a dentist!"



"he wasn't a sailor.... he was a BARR TENDERRR"


----------



## KempoEMT (Oct 5, 2010)

why is there so little about Tactical Medic programs?  I'm trying to figure out school and how to make it happen.  It is rather difficult to figure it out how I will make this happen, when there isn't that much information.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 6, 2010)

KempoEMT said:


> why is there so little about Tactical Medic programs?  I'm trying to figure out school and how to make it happen.  It is rather difficult to figure it out how I will make this happen, when there isn't that much information.



Because there is no uniformity in it.  Some places the cops take a medic spend an hour or two with them explaining what they want and then they call them a tactical medic.  Then there are schools from 2 days to 2 weeks long.  Some places require you to be a cop to get it.  So it is all over the place.  Depends on what city you live in.  Also normally they require you to be a Paramedic.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 6, 2010)

Argh. Trying to setup a day for me to go out to PEcos, TX.. but since my dads car just went to the shop, I've gotta wait and see when it'll be fixed before I can figure out when I can go.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 6, 2010)

L4L had the pleasure of sitting next to semi-non-attractive girl today, who kept telling him how she wants to go to medical school to become a dentist. Though she wants to be a D.O dentist, because D.O dentists are better than M.D dentists.

L4L told her he wants to go to _Dental School_ to get his _M.D_ or maybe his_ J.D_. She still didn't get it.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 6, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> L4L had the pleasure of sitting next to semi-non-attractive girl today, who kept telling him how she wants to go to medical school to become a dentist. Though she wants to be a D.O dentist, because D.O dentists are better than M.D dentists.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 6, 2010)

Dude, tell her you're a dentist and use big medical jargon you learned in medic school.


Talk about easy.






I went on spring break to Panama City Beach with some friends in April.  We had this girl there who met a guy at a club.  Guy was early 20's.  Guy stated he was a surgeon.  The rest of us told her it was impossible to be a surgeon at his age.  Her reply?  "He knew a bunch of big medical words to prove it though"

I started giving a patient report to her with my medical jargon.


----------



## reaper (Oct 6, 2010)

And still didn't hook up!


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 6, 2010)

Was never my intention.


I don't like dumb girls.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 6, 2010)

Linuss;252449

I don't like dumb girls.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> hear, hear! this principle does place significant restrictions in the dating pool though.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 6, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Dude, tell her you're a dentist and use big medical jargon you learned in medic school.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJbnbpEkVFM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 6, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> hear, hear! this principle does place significant restrictions in the dating pool though.



You mean there's a whole pool?!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 6, 2010)

Linuss said:


> You mean there's a whole pool?!



Yea, but the majority of it is a no diving area.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 6, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Yea, but the majority of it is a no diving area.



This. It seems I have been stuck in the wading pool for some time.... But I've stripped of my water wings and am set to venture over to the diving boards tomorrow


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 6, 2010)

Where I am here, there's only a wading pool. Stupid small town. But then again the place I'm looking at moving to isn't any better
Oh well, I need money more than I need a girl to make things difficult


----------



## medic417 (Oct 6, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Where I am here, there's only a wading pool. Stupid small town. But then again the place I'm looking at moving to isn't any better
> Oh well, I need money more than I need a girl to make things difficult



Always best to live in a town away from your girlfriend.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 6, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Always best to live in a town away from your girlfriend.



specially when you're married


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 6, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> specially when you're married


:lol:


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 6, 2010)

Got dispatched for a patient with "elevated o2 sats". I called in on the radio to confirm. 




Me "please confirm the nature of the call"

Dispatch "patient with elevated o2 sats"

Me "Received, show us headed to a patient breathing normally. "


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 6, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Where I am here, there's only a wading pool. Stupid small town. But then again the place I'm looking at moving to isn't any better
> Oh well, I need money more than I need a girl to make things difficult



NM just cant get it right my man, thats why I vacation to TX so much! Haha Don't you just love those SW flights that continue on to TX? New Mexicans know what I am talkin about haha


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 6, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> NM just cant get it right my man, thats why I vacation to TX so much! Haha Don't you just love those SW flights that continue on to TX? New Mexicans know what I am talkin about haha



Heh, I live in the largest county in NM, one of hte smallest cities. I went ot HS here and know there's no pool here. If I get to move to tX soon, I'm in the same boat though 

There's only good options in TX if you're in a place with more than 4k people there


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 6, 2010)

Pie Town? haha


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 6, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> Pie Town? haha



I said city, not village  I'm in Socorro city limits.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 6, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I said city, not village  I'm in Socorro city limits.



Haha oh, you said largest county which acording to my NM hist. class is Catron lol but thats not bad...could be worse haha


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 6, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> Haha oh, you said largest county which acording to my NM hist. class is Catron lol but thats not bad...could be worse haha


You're right on that  We were told wrong in our classes at SHS. Catron is about 450 sqmi bigger than Socorro.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 6, 2010)

Haha, but socorro is more fun and thats all that matters haha


----------



## Jackson (Oct 6, 2010)

Eh I have a math test in the morning and my elbow hurts. 
That chick is crazy. O.O


----------



## CAO (Oct 6, 2010)

What chick? :huh:


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 6, 2010)

LilRay said:


> Eh I have a math test in the morning and my elbow hurts.
> That chick is crazy. O.O



Name me one chick that's not entirely crazy.


----------



## Sassafras (Oct 6, 2010)

I made a little old lady cry today trying to make her smile.  I suck.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 6, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> I made a little old lady cry today trying to make her smile.  I suck.



ouch. thats okay.

I remember taking a little old lady to the ER reluctant to go as she feared no one would be there to take care of her Cat. One of the FF/EMT told her "not to worry he could live for months in the apartment, eating mice and stuff".

this :
1) led her to believe she may be a bout to endure a lengthy hospital stay
2) led her to believe there were mice and "stuff" living in her apartment.:huh:


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 6, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> ouch. thats okay.
> 
> I remember taking a little old lady to the ER reluctant to go as she feared no one would be there to take care of her Cat. One of the FF/EMT told her "not to worry he could live for months in the apartment, eating mice and stuff".
> 
> ...














Can't figure out which one works better...


----------



## CAO (Oct 6, 2010)

The sneak attack is always my favorite.

Gibbs is a friggin' ninja.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 6, 2010)

CAO said:


> What chick? :huh:



A chick that wants to date me. I try to avoid her but shes nutzo.


----------



## CAO (Oct 6, 2010)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 6, 2010)

Just so no one is sitting there confused (happens a lot) I'm a lesbian.


----------



## Sassafras (Oct 7, 2010)

And my unit just discovered I support your right to marry. LOL (I guess they never noticed my credo bumper sticker before).


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 7, 2010)

I have almost made up my mind to apply to the Fire Academy for the summer semester.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ski/Bike patrol for me


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 7, 2010)

So the latest feel good fad for Breast Cancer (Save Teh Boobies(tm)) Month is for women to post on face book "I like it [purse] on the____."

I swear to God, I'm going ot start posting a "giggity" reply to everyone of these.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 7, 2010)

Already a step ahead of you jp.


----------



## Sassafras (Oct 7, 2010)

Is that what that was? I was getting irritated with everyone posting it LOL.  I'm like who cares what you like and where you like it?


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 7, 2010)

Is deadly sick, or at least that's how I feel. I have the WORST immune system. And fighting structure fires until 11PM soaking wet in 60 degree weather, doesn't help. -_- Hope my partner lets me get some rest today.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 7, 2010)

In a recent randomised controlled trial, 9.5 out of 10 chicks at the bar thought those whos jumpsuit said "DOCTOR" was more attractive than the one that said "PARAMEDIC" on the back.

Sorry Oz


----------



## foxfire (Oct 7, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> In a recent randomised controlled trial, 9.5 out of 10 chicks at the bar thought those whos jumpsuit said "DOCTOR" was more attractive than the one that said "PARAMEDIC" on the back.
> 
> Sorry Oz



I don't know, that kinda sounds lopsided.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 7, 2010)

foxfire said:


> I don't know, that kinda sounds lopsided.



Well there's your .5


----------



## medic417 (Oct 7, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Is deadly sick,



So when should we hold the services for your passing?


----------



## Sassafras (Oct 7, 2010)

My two year old just jumped up and started complaining "my penis, my penis, hurts wookit"...since he just got over a bout with phimosis, I took a peak and it's fine...just standing straight up.  LOL


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 7, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> fighting structure fires until 11PM soaking wet in 60 degree weather, doesn't help.



Well there your problem lol...I say chicken noodle soup, orange juice (not mixed of course) and rest and you'll be fine ^_^


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 7, 2010)

Medic417, have you heard anything, good or bad, about the EMT-P AAS at Odessa college? Just wondering since I'm tempted on dropping by there when I go to Pecos next week.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 7, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Medic417, have you heard anything, good or bad, about the EMT-P AAS at Odessa college? Just wondering since I'm tempted on dropping by there when I go to Pecos next week.



They have a good reputation in the area.  Their students have access to some good clinical sites.  

While at Pecos ask the medics there as they will probably have a better feel for it.  I hear there is an EMS coordinator that has been running Paramedic courses in the area, but it is non degree, might ask them about it as well.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 7, 2010)

Short Circuit 2 is on!!!!!! Lol I loved this movie as a kid! Haha Johnny 5 is awesome!


----------



## Jackson (Oct 7, 2010)

The math test is a take home test! woot! Celebrating the 21st tomorrow night.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 7, 2010)

Got a complaint filed against me.


Apparently a civilian didn't like the fact that an ambulance, not going code, was in the HOV lane behind them....


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 7, 2010)

But... There are two people in an ambulance, so why can't it use the HOV lane?


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 7, 2010)

People just love reporting public safety workers...I had a complaint against me because I blocked a road per my sgts orders during a flood....


----------



## medic417 (Oct 7, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Got a complaint filed against me.
> 
> 
> Apparently a civilian didn't like the fact that an ambulance, not going code, was in the HOV lane behind them....



Well if you hadn't been pushing my car I would not have reported you.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 7, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> People just love reporting public safety workers...I had a complaint against me because I blocked a road per my sgts orders during a flood....



I shut down an interstate for several hours and got lots of complaints filed on me.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 7, 2010)

That's what I was wondering.



I remember the night in question too.  There was a motorcyle in the HOV, and whilst I was speeding (so were they) I was a safe distance away as I hate driving behind motorcycles at night.  The person, who stated they were an off duty cop (I call bull) said SPECIFICALLY "I don't know why an ambulance was in the HOV lane when there was light traffic"  (Yes, because it's wrong for the ambulance, but ok for the motorcycle?)


So I had to talk to my operations manager, on my day off, about it.  I preemptively accepted blame for speeding (I thought that portion of the road had a different limit, but I was still a bit above that too), but stated that I was a safe distance away.


It sounded like he understood the speeding though, since, per his words, we were going to a 3yo with a partial-FBAO.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 7, 2010)

Linuss said:


> It sounded like he understood the speeding though, since, per his words, we were going to a 3yo with a partial-FBAO.



And not going code 3?:huh:

As for the getting reported thing. The other day my boss received a complaint from a local civilian about our driving while running code 3. Here is the background: We have four ambulances and only three at the most will be staffed. Well, three were out and a fourth call came in. Propane tank had failed and the cloud of propane exploded burning two people. I was on one ambulance just finishing up a call at the hospital. Well, dispatch asked for two ambulances so my partner and I filled one slot and the boss and an off duty EMT filled the other. Long story short, my partner and I show up on scene seconds before my boss and his partner roll up from the other direction. Fire engines everywhere, cops have traffic rerouted as fire is completely blocking one street. This gas station sits right on a traffic circle (roundabout) and rather than go all the way around the circle, my boss (who is driving) cuts through the wrong way, which is virtually a strait shot into the parking lot at the gas station. Remember now that there is no traffic flowing through the circle and cops have all the traffic rerouted. 

Next day, the office receives a complaint from a ticked off civilian who wanted to talk to the boss, who happened to be out of the office that day. He kept going on and on about how stupid and reckless our ambulance drivers are and how they are a hazard on the road and will end up killing someone. Eventually the staff managed to get him calmed down enough that he was able to tell his story. He had apparently been standing across the street from the gas station and saw my boss drive through the roundabout the wrong way. He didn't know that the boss was driving it.     

:lol:


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 7, 2010)

Did anyone explain to him that (well, atleast here in Texas) emergency vehicles are exempt from traffic laws when driving code?  We're kind of allowed to go the wrong way if we must.





As for not going code 3... no need as the kid was already at a hospital with the partial-FBAO already known where.  Surgeon at the hospital didn't want to touch it due to it being a ped, so they were sending them out to a childrens hospital.  

I went ~78ish (as per my ops manager looking at the records... stupid GPS trackers), as we were 30 minutes away, on the highway with minimal traffic.  By company policy, we're allowed  10 over, to a max of 75. So I was still technically in the wrong, which I accepted.



Knock on wood, I'll probably get written up, but they've kept medics that have done far worse (like killing people...though they were dropped to EMT level).  I highly doubt they'll do anything drastic to a Paramedic who sped, complaint of not.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 7, 2010)

OK,

Do any of you computer people out there know how on earth I can stop those freaking annoying "pop-ups" that play all those annoying commercials? I use firefox and have tried multiple "pop-up" blockers. The only thing they seem to block is links that I want opened in a new window. :angry: These annoying "pop-ups" open themselves in a new window, then proceed to play some kind of audible advertisement. Even if you close them, it keeps running. I had one today that ran for a good solid two minutes while I trying to listen to an online lecture. I am seriously going to shoot the next one that comes up, monitor be damned! I will get one every 5 minutes or so, some talk, some don't. But I don't want any of them and none of the "blockers" I have tried work. 

:angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 7, 2010)

Linuss said:


> As for not going code 3... no need as the kid was already at a hospital with the partial-FBAO already known where.  Surgeon at the hospital didn't want to touch it due to it being a ped, so they were sending them out to a childrens hospital.



Oh that's right, you are IFT. I forgot. I assumed you were running cold to a 911 scene with a Ped. FBAO.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 7, 2010)

Get "Flash block" and "Ad-block".  I have them on Chrome, and I know they exist on Firefox, and they work great.





That or quit visiting porn sites.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 7, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Get "Flash block" and "Ad-block".  I have them on Chrome, and I know they exist on Firefox, and they work great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't you know lecture was code for porn?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 7, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Didn't you know lecture was code for porn?



Are you serious? Or am I completely being had here?


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello... school teacher / school girl fantasies...


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 7, 2010)

The most recent complaint I received was from a cop. He had someone pulled over in a construction zone, so we slowed down while still going emergent (don't remember what the run was). Get called back to station, he said we were going in excess of 70mph. Wish I knew how he figured that out, considering he was stationary, outside his car. He flipped us off as we went past, so the only thing I can think of is he had a radar gun in his middle finger.


----------



## CAO (Oct 7, 2010)

Excuse me for the brief interruption. 

Note to self: well-endowed females are not to be referred to as "Upside Down Weebles."

Now, back to our discussion on complaints.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 8, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Hello... school teacher / school girl fantasies...



That is not really answering my question. :unsure:


----------



## medic417 (Oct 8, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> That is not really answering my question. :unsure:



It is not code unless it is code.:blink:


----------



## mct601 (Oct 8, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Did anyone explain to him that (well, atleast here in Texas) emergency vehicles are exempt from traffic laws when driving code?  We're kind of allowed to go the wrong way if we must.
> 
> As for not going code 3... no need as the kid was already at a hospital with the partial-FBAO already known where.  Surgeon at the hospital didn't want to touch it due to it being a ped, so they were sending them out to a childrens hospital.
> 
> ...



You work with AMR, correct? They're pretty strict over this way, but I can't see it being a big deal. Every agency out this way goes with the "10 mile over max" rules, but none actually follow them. What does get us is the damn road safety/"silent witness" systems in the trucks. If you haven't had the privilege of driving with one- you need to. It regulates the top speed of the truck (74ish w/o L&S; 79 w/ L&S), how fast we take off, how hard we break, how hard we turn, etc etc. Well, it doesn't regulate it, it just *****es and complains when we set it off and it counts against our driver record.

but no, I can't see going 78 when 'supposed' to be going 75 in a priority 2 situation when the facility was 30 minutes away (we use priority, not code in south MS)



katgrl2003 said:


> The most recent complaint I received was from a cop. He had someone pulled over in a construction zone, so we slowed down while still going emergent (don't remember what the run was). Get called back to station, he said we were going in excess of 70mph. Wish I knew how he figured that out, considering he was stationary, outside his car. He flipped us off as we went past, so the only thing I can think of is he had a radar gun in his middle finger.



Cops are humans, and one in so many humans are :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s. This cop happened to be one of those :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s. I once had an MVA in a construction zone. My medic was assisting the PT while I was prepping the stretcher and backboard. I was on uneven terrain and was trying to use the single operator method to lower our Ferno stretcher, and anyone who uses a ferno knows that at times it can be a pain because all of the weight has to be lifted from the wheels before it will move. Well this cop walks RIGHT up to the stretcher to talk to the passengers in the vehicle, and at that time I managed to get the stretcher undercarriage to drop. He, in all of his brilliance, had positioned his foot under the stretcher. He quickly let me know what happened in a jerk manner. I just laughed and told him I was sorry- had I brought the stretcher over his foot I would have cared- the fact that he did it to himself, I did not.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 8, 2010)

Ahh, immaturity.  Love it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 8, 2010)

Yet another random question from me  How many of you filled out paperwork for a background check before you even did an interview? I just did it for hte first time and got confused, usually I've seen services do background checks after the interview...


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 8, 2010)

Ahhhh...verbal warning for speeding. 


Yet, it was on paper. oxymoron


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 8, 2010)

Least it's just a warning, right?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 8, 2010)

4 exams next week. L4L is going to be one cranky medic,


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 8, 2010)

medic417 said:


> It is not code unless it is code.:blink:



Ok you two. Very funny. :huh:


----------



## medic417 (Oct 8, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ok you two. Very funny. :huh:



No its not code.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 8, 2010)

medic417 said:


> No its not code.



Tango 51 calls Ambulance, am on scene with a status one code 19, request R31 via R41.  

Medivac calls Ambulance, am lifting with delta alpha be overhead shortly.

Now that's code


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 8, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Tango 51 calls Ambulance, am on scene with a status one code 19, request R31 via R41.
> 
> Medivac calls Ambulance, am lifting with delta alpha be overhead shortly.
> 
> Now that's code



That is good code too! I have no idea what you said!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 8, 2010)

medic417 said:


> No its not code.



You know that I am now going to immediately think of you an Linuss every time I hear that word now...... :lol:


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 8, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Yet another random question from me  How many of you filled out paperwork for a background check before you even did an interview? I just did it for hte first time and got confused, usually I've seen services do background checks after the interview...



Did it at the same time. They locked 7 of us in a room, started us on a written exam with background check forms to fill out when we finished, and then randomly pulled us out of the room while we were working to do scenario tests and interviews.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 8, 2010)

K. Just wondering since I haven't even made it down there for an interview yet. They wanted authorization for a bg check, copies of all certs (in color. Thank god for .pdfs I made of all my certs with a scanner), and a second application done, all before I leave on Tuesday. All of it is in though


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 9, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> K. Just wondering since I haven't even made it down there for an interview yet. They wanted authorization for a bg check, copies of all certs (in color. Thank god for .pdfs I made of all my certs with a scanner), and a second application done, all before I leave on Tuesday. All of it is in though



Nice thing in my state is that anyone can check your certs online, so no copying of paper necessary. I would really only have to carry my card while on duty. Good luck.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 9, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Nice thing in my state is that anyone can check your certs online, so no copying of paper necessary. I would really only have to carry my card while on duty. Good luck.



TX has that too, which is a new thing for me (NM has a quarterly updated .pdf, so not everyone shows up on it). In CO you could look it up online, but you still had to carry your card. From what I've been told in TX as long as you show up online you can work without card in hand (what I was told after my cert went live on the lookup but before my card showed up in the mail). 
Mainly what they needed was ACLS, PALS, PEPP, CPR, PHTLS cards in color.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 9, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> TX has that too, which is a new thing for me (NM has a quarterly updated .pdf, so not everyone shows up on it). In CO you could look it up online, but you still had to carry your card. From what I've been told in TX as long as you show up online you can work without card in hand (what I was told after my cert went live on the lookup but before my card showed up in the mail).
> Mainly what they needed was ACLS, PALS, PEPP, CPR, PHTLS cards in color.



That makes sense. I do not believe we have those online, as those are not state issued certs. Since i'm just an EMT, it doesn't really matter to me, but it would be great to eventually have all of a provider's certs online, allowing any employer to easily check without resorting to pieces of printed paper.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 9, 2010)

I just found out something cool. My dad was an ambulance driver for the Air Force for a few years before I was born. Now I know why he thought me becoming an EMT was a cool idea.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 9, 2010)

L4L received his state paramedic license today. Debating on whether he should let his EMT-B expire, or recert for another cycle.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 9, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> L4L received his state paramedic license today. Debating on whether he should let his EMT-B expire, or recert for another cycle.



Do you mean your NREMT-B or what? I'm confused


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 9, 2010)

Brown is planning his vacation on the party boat to the Bahamas come January


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 9, 2010)

Be sure and stop at paradise island, that place is amazing!


----------



## foxfire (Oct 9, 2010)

Grrr!  why do dummy veins have to be so easy and human veins such a challenge to get. 
Spent 13 hours at local ER today. 1 for three IV starts, but boy did I get vitals and theraputic communication down pat. -_-  I had to bust my backside to earn  doing anything beyond getting a set of vitals, and  cleaning rooms. But all in all, It was still a good day. 
halfway through the day, a guy RN started his shift and he let me do anything and everything I was trained to do. And even let me start giving drugs.B)  
That made the day so much better.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm starting to miss IFTs now that I can actually make heads and tails out of the 50 page long cardiac drug lists that patients seem to be on.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 10, 2010)

Is a wobulator the same as a Sassafras? :unsure:


----------



## Sassafras (Oct 10, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Is a wobulator the same as a Sassafras? :unsure:



I do believe wobulator may have a more electric personality than me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 10, 2010)

Yep, I'm impatient. 45 hours


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 10, 2010)

L4L is liking his new avatar/ user title combo


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 10, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> L4L is liking his new avatar/ user title combo



"There is a big difference between dead and mostly dead!"


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 10, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> "There is a big difference between dead and mostly dead!"



"mostly dead is slightly alive"


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 10, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> "mostly dead is slightly alive"



"Now all dead is a different story. Will all dead there is usually only one thing you can do."


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 10, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> " With all dead there is usually only one thing you can do."



get a refusal and go back on air? all dead is LE's problem


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 10, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> get a refusal and go back on air? all dead is LE's problem



A refusal? Is the proper method to obtain this to put the pin in the dead patient's hand and move the hand or move the paper?


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 10, 2010)

Where is that memory zapper thing from Men in Black when you need it?


----------



## firetender (Oct 10, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Where is that memory zapper thing from Men in Black when you need it?



Had it a minute ago...damned if I can find it.

Wait a minute...who the hell are you?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 10, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> A refusal? Is the proper method to obtain this to put the pin in the dead patient's hand and move the hand or move the paper?



Someone signed something. I have only seen no code no vitals twice on my  clinicals. someone signed something and the scene was turned over to LE. Not an actual refusal, but similar too.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 10, 2010)

I've decided I want to put together a book entitled NFAT [nothing further at this time]: Notes from the Front Lines... which would basically be a compilation of all the epic notes officers in my city make, especially on their animal calls. To give you an idea of how epic these stories are, one officer's notes, on a call of a baby raccoon stuck in a dumpster... start as follows:



> They say a hero is born everyday. You never know the day that destiny will call you by name and you will be thrust into the position to change a persons life for the better.. or in this case 3 animals; the triplets of the mother raccoon who I shall call for the purposes of this epic adventure, Becca....



Seriously. I love it. Makes my day.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 10, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> I've decided I want to put together a book entitled NFAT [nothing further at this time]: Notes from the Front Lines... which would basically be a compilation of all the epic notes officers in my city make, especially on their animal calls. To give you an idea of how epic these stories are, one officer's notes, on a call of a baby raccoon stuck in a dumpster... start as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. I love it. Makes my day.



Dear god please do it! That would be an awesome read


----------



## foxfire (Oct 10, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> I've decided I want to put together a book entitled NFAT [nothing further at this time]: Notes from the Front Lines... which would basically be a compilation of all the epic notes officers in my city make, especially on their animal calls. To give you an idea of how epic these stories are, one officer's notes, on a call of a baby raccoon stuck in a dumpster... start as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. I love it. Makes my day.



Sounds like it would fun to read.^_^


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 10, 2010)

We had a great one today... call for a dead squirrel in a parking lot, lady who called it in was afraid it had rabies or something for some reason... 

the officer went into great detail as to how upon further examination he found what appeared to be the bite marks of a cat, fox or similar creature, and that the squirrel must have been unlucky and too slow, nothing criminal evident and no signs of suicide as the cause and no need to call out the Major Crimes Detectives at this time.... XD


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 11, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> get a refusal and go back on air? all dead is LE's problem



Ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding!!!!! Bingo!!!!!

So, your new username shall be either Medic Max or Miracle Lifeguard. You choose which one.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 11, 2010)

This is why I hate hyphenated ancestory. I'm listening to one of my lectures and the professor repeats a few times that hydralazine is a useful drug in "African-Americans" with CHF. It makes me want to ask, "If it works for African-Americans, why won't it work for African-Canadians, African-Brits, or anyone else of African descent that isn't an African American?"


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 11, 2010)

See... I hate PC for that very reason.


The ONLY people that are to be hyphenated are ones that come from said area.  If you come from Africa yourself, and are an American citizen, then yes, you're African-American.  Asia?  Ok, Asian-American.  But if you are born in America, you're American.  Why is that an insult?



I don't demand to be called "Anglo-Saxon-Germanic-Norwegian-Blackfoot-American", and it's silly that people throw hissy-fits when they are called "Black" / "white" / "hispanic" / etc etc


----------



## CAO (Oct 11, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> This is why I hate hyphenated ancestory. I'm listening to one of my lectures and the professor repeats a few times that hydralazine is a useful drug in "African-Americans" with CHF. It makes me want to ask, "If it works for African-Americans, why won't it work for African-Canadians, African-Brits, or anyone else of African descent that isn't an African American?"



Actual Africans?  Well, they're just out of luck.

Me?  I'm a mutt.  Who's not nowadays?


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 11, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> This is why I hate hyphenated ancestory. I'm listening to one of my lectures and the professor repeats a few times that hydralazine is a useful drug in "African-Americans" with CHF. It makes me want to ask, "If it works for African-Americans, why won't it work for African-Canadians, African-Brits, or anyone else of African descent that isn't an African American?"



What about Charlize Theron? She's African-American; would the drug be useful for her?


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 11, 2010)

If you see the Captain have him send Second Officer Lightoller to the port side to assist Brown.

Oh, all stop Mr. Murdoch and go get me something to eat from the galley.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 11, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> If you see the Captain have him send Second Officer Lightoller to the port side to assist Brown.
> 
> Oh, all stop Mr. Murdoch and go get me something to eat from the galley.


1 down, 4 to go


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 11, 2010)

In the honour of Breast Cancer awareness, I am gonna start the "Boobies make me smile" campaign....It simple, girls show me your boobies and I smile haha


----------



## medic417 (Oct 11, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> In the honour of Breast Cancer awareness, I am gonna start the "Boobies make me smile" campaign....It simple, girls show me your boobies and I smile haha



Not funny, not appropriate.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 11, 2010)

L4L can't wait to spray stuff with a big hose in the fire academy.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 12, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> MrBrown said:
> 
> 
> > If you see the Captain have him send Second Officer Lightoller to the port side to assist Brown.
> ...



One down? What? Did you tell Fourth Officer Boxhall to start lowering the boats? 

*Brown throws his hands in the air and goes back inside to listen to the band play


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 12, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Not funny, not appropriate.



Second that.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 12, 2010)

My gosh what a week. It has been one thing after the other. Starting last Monday it has just been absolutely crazy. And it is still going. Bad nasty stuff. Single vehicle into tree. 3 peds (one super critical) and one critical adult. She was 7 months pregnant and lost the baby. People stroking out on me. Completely off psych pts. Rollover with two kids, one with bad cardiac tamponade. Level one cardiacs. An 18 month old with a femur fracture. A 32 YOF, miscarriage. A diabetic who had been lying on the floor so long he had a sub 80* F temp. Add to that the frequent flyers were really at it this week.

 And Normally, my service (all crews combined) might transfer 4 critical pts a month to the air amb crew. I personally have had 6 just this week. The hospital has been just a crazy as we have. They flew out 3 pts in the space of an hour tonight. And in the past three weeks, the MedStar fixed wing air amb has come up three times. That is more than in the past ten years combined. It is just so stinking busy around here recently that even the air amb service runs out of birds. I'm telling you......I love it and yet at the same time, I'm ready for about a three day quite spell. 

Sheesh!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 12, 2010)

Epic fail. Note the correction at the top of the page. 
http://www.tbd.com/blogs/amanda-hes...ct-a-district-campaign-against-aids-2873.html


----------



## Jackson (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok so I start my first day of EMT-B class in about..uh..4 hours and somehow, yesterday, I managed to mess up my wrist. :/ I wore a brace all day and slept in one..still not much better. Geez talk about bad timing.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 12, 2010)

Getting ready ot walk out the door to head to Pecos. I'll check in later  Luck and good thoughts would be welcome


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 12, 2010)

2nd day of orientation. I'm still pretty sick. Kinda miserable sitting in the back of this classroom. This company hired 21 people (mixed medics and EMTs) and I'm the only chick. My clinicals will consist of 12 hours ED, 4 hours OPs, 12 hours Pediatric, 12 hours OB & NICU, and a CQI meeting with our med control.  Say goodbye to my hunting season!! 




Sent from my IPhone


----------



## medic417 (Oct 12, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Say goodbye to my hunting season!!



I'd quit before giving up hunting season. 

Bambi better start running because I'm about to come kill him, his mother, his sister, his brother, his cousin...........................................

Inquiring minds want to know why is it Bambi was a male yet when we hear the stage/street name Bambi we automatically think female?:wacko:


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 12, 2010)

medic417 said:


> I'd quit before giving up hunting season.
> 
> Bambi better start running because I'm about to come kill him, his mother, his sister, his brother, his cousin...........................................
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know why is it Bambi was a male yet when we hear the stage/street name Bambi we automatically think female?:wacko:




I've been a few times already, it won't last too long, but my hunting won't be as frequent as last year. I'll squeeze it in... But can't guarantee to get my limit like I always have.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 12, 2010)

So it looks like I'm moving from BFE NM to BFE TX  I got the job with Pecos EMS! Great looking rigs, new equipment, agressive protocols for EMT-Is and medics... I think I'm gonna love it!


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 12, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> So it looks like I'm moving from BFE NM to BFE TX  I got the job with Pecos EMS! Great looking rigs, new equipment, agressive protocols for EMT-Is and medics... I think I'm gonna love it!



CONGRATS!!!!  I'm happy for you.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 12, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> So it looks like I'm moving from BFE NM to BFE TX  I got the job with Pecos EMS! Great looking rigs, new equipment, agressive protocols for EMT-Is and medics... I think I'm gonna love it!



Congrats!


----------



## Sassafras (Oct 12, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> So it looks like I'm moving from BFE NM to BFE TX  I got the job with Pecos EMS! Great looking rigs, new equipment, agressive protocols for EMT-Is and medics... I think I'm gonna love it!



Yay!  Congrats!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks guys  I can't wait to start, but first gotta do the drug test and (apparently ungodly easy) physical.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 12, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Thanks guys  I can't wait to start, but first gotta do the drug test and (apparently ungodly easy) physical.



Can you breath?
Can you step down/up? 
Can you open/close doors?

You can!? Good you passed! Lol


----------



## foxfire (Oct 12, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> So it looks like I'm moving from BFE NM to BFE TX  I got the job with Pecos EMS! Great looking rigs, new equipment, agressive protocols for EMT-Is and medics... I think I'm gonna love it!



Congrats!!!! good luck with your new job.


----------



## Indy (Oct 12, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> Can you breath?
> Can you step down/up?
> Can you open/close doors?
> 
> You can!? Good you passed! Lol



No no no, you're forgetting the 100 pound female pt. purse carry too!


----------



## CAO (Oct 12, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> Can you breath?
> Can you step down/up?
> Can you open/close doors?
> 
> You can!? Good you passed! Lol



Haha, I had to have a quick eye exam for my last one.  As we were walking to the Snellen chart, I started quoting the last few lines.  The nurse didn't figure it out until we went around the corner.

"Ok, can you read this...oh.  I see you've already done that.  Very well, then."

Congrats, jt!  Have fun in Egypt!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 13, 2010)

L4L dislikes first year college students who are nursing majors. Taking 100 block courses and already thinking they are RN's. L4L is especially peeved by those same freshmen nursing majors who are better than paramedics.

note that I said declared nursing majors not nursing students....


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 13, 2010)

I hope you forgot the word "think" infront of "better than Paramedics"


----------



## Indy (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't like freshies either..wait I'm a freshie..bummer.

Next year shall be better..


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 13, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> L4L dislikes first year college students who are nursing majors. Taking 100 block courses and already thinking they are RN's. L4L is especially peeved by those same freshmen nursing majors who are better than paramedics.
> 
> note that I said declared nursing majors not nursing students....



Pre-med freshmen are about 800x worse. I had to take this special freshman seminar class. There were like 8 kids in there who were obnoxious, proud declared pre-med. All but 1 changed majors by the end of their first year because Bio 101 was too hard.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 13, 2010)

So as some of you may know I was adopted at birth..  it was pretty open I met my birthmom (who turned out to be an RN) when I was 18 and have had quite a bit of medical information and background. I know there is a lot of diabetes on my dad's side - both type I and II - but otherwise almost no history of anything on either side. Very healthy. Made my MD aware of it but my sugars have always been great. 

Well I got an email today from my birth father, whom I've never spoken with. I'm a little freaked out cause he wrote  "I am hoping to share some important family medical information with my biological daughter." It's probably nothing or stuff I already know like the diabetes, but the whole situation is somewhat stressful enough (though positive) without such a statement... eek. 

Sorry, just venting.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 13, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Pre-med freshmen are about 800x worse. I had to take this special freshman seminar class. There were like 8 kids in there who were obnoxious, proud declared pre-med. All but 1 changed majors by the end of their first year because Bio 101 was too hard.


On the first day of one of my classes, when we had to introduce ourselves, a nursing major told our class she wants to be a rich medical doctor when she graduates. When asked what kind of doctor she just said a medical one.

If there are any other premeds in my classes I don't know about them. I kind of keep to myself in class, the real quiet kid. But I imagine they would be a fun group to be in classes with

By far my favorite group of people to be in class with are these 4 older chicks in my humanities class. "We are already nurses, we are just changing our areas of expertise from the CNA specialty of nursing to the BSN specialty"



Linuss said:


> I hope you forgot the word "think" infront of "better than Paramedics"


yep.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 13, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> On the first day of one of my classes, when we had to introduce ourselves, a nursing major told our class she wants to be a rich medical doctor when she graduates. When asked what kind of doctor she just said a medical one.
> .



I bet she makes it.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 13, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> If there are any other premeds in my classes I don't know about them. I kind of keep to myself in class, the real quiet kid. But I imagine they would be a fun group to be in classes with




:angry:h34r:B)



> By far my favorite group of people to be in class with are these 4 older chicks in my humanities class. "We are already nurses, we are just changing our areas of expertise from the CNA specialty of nursing to the BSN specialty"



Yea... and I'm just upgrading from EMT specialty to doctor specialty. I'm in this special 4 year program.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 13, 2010)

Brown is considering the 3 year Post Graduate Diploma in Anaesthetic Technoogolgogogoly and becoming the Anaesthetist's hand holder or .... the six year Bachelor of Medicine/Bachelor of Surgery and becoming the Anaesthetist, lets face it Brown is emotionally insecure and needs his hand held.

One will get me an orange jumpsuit with "DOCTOR" written on the back, and the other will get me paid while I am learning so Mrs Brown can do her BSN and produce Mini Brown's .....

Brown is torn and having a hard time deciding 

*Brown starts foaming at the mouth and steam comes out his ears


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 13, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> :angry:h34r:B)
> 
> 
> 
> Yea... and I'm just upgrading from EMT specialty to doctor specialty. I'm in this special 4 year program.



That's one way of looking at it i guess


----------



## medic417 (Oct 13, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> So as some of you may know I was adopted at birth..  it was pretty open I met my birthmom (who turned out to be an RN) when I was 18 and have had quite a bit of medical information and background. I know there is a lot of diabetes on my dad's side - both type I and II - but otherwise almost no history of anything on either side. Very healthy. Made my MD aware of it but my sugars have always been great.
> 
> Well I got an email today from my birth father, whom I've never spoken with. I'm a little freaked out cause he wrote  "I am hoping to share some important family medical information with my biological daughter." It's probably nothing or stuff I already know like the diabetes, but the whole situation is somewhat stressful enough (though positive) without such a statement... eek.
> 
> Sorry, just venting.



Well sis I always knew you didn't look like the rest of us.  

Now my serious comment follows:

It will be good to have the ability to at least establish lines of communication for the medical side.  As you biological parents and grandparents age new issues could arise that you will benefit from knowing.  Some perhaps a slight tweak in in something you do or eat might greatly reduce your risks.  Let us know how it goes.

Now back to my normal self already in progress:

Plus look at the other positive if they get to spending time with you you can get more gifts on special occasions. h34r:


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 13, 2010)

Going to ODessa today to talk to their medic coordinator


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 13, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Going to ODessa today to talk to their medic coordinator



Watch out for this guy bro!


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 13, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is considering the 3 year Post Graduate Diploma in Anaesthetic Technoogolgogogoly and becoming the Anaesthetist's hand holder or .... the six year Bachelor of Medicine/Bachelor of Surgery and becoming the Anaesthetist, lets face it Brown is emotionally insecure and needs his hand held.



Aww, I guess we'll have to put MBBS on the back of your jumpsuit, not doctor in that case. 

I kid, supposedly MBBS is equivalent to a US MD.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 13, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Aww, I guess we'll have to put MBBS on the back of your jumpsuit, not doctor in that case.
> 
> I kid, supposedly MBBS is equivalent to a US MD.



MBBS is Australian, ours is MBChB (Bachelor of Medicine, Bachelor of Surgery or Chigurie in old timey speak)

Nurse, rum and hacksaw ..... 

Oh PS .... Dear 6am starts, GO THE HELL AWAY, Sincerely, Brown

Oh PPS ..... Dear Mrs Brown, thank you for giving ME all the early morning feedings and changings and such, not, Sincerely, Mr Brown


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 13, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Nurse, rum and hacksaw .....



Don't forget the salt.......


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 13, 2010)

There used to be a graying tower alone on the sea.....


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 13, 2010)

I seriously wouldn't mind inflicting great pain in who ever designed the schedule over the last two weeks and this week.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 14, 2010)

Back in NM for hopefully my last week or so. Uniforms got ordered for the new service today, and I'll hopefully get out there to start at teh end of next week


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 14, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I seriously wouldn't mind inflicting great pain in who ever designed the schedule over the last two weeks and this week.



Go to that nursing school Brown was talking about. Then you can use rum and a hacksaw. ^_^


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Go to that nursing school Brown was talking about. Then you can use rum and a hacksaw. ^_^



Naw... potassium chloride, IVP. Alternatively, shackles, enclosed space, liquid chlorine, and muric acid (both easily available at any pool supply store) followed by running.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 14, 2010)

Score, got an IV first attempt today on a 20s female with labor pains at 30ish weeks.


I'm happy.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 14, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Naw... potassium chloride, IVP. Alternatively, shackles, enclosed space, liquid chlorine, and muric acid (both easily available at any pool supply store) followed by running.








" It's Dr. Evil, I didn't spend six years in Evil Medical School to be called "mister," thank you very much."- attributed to future JPINFV?


----------



## medic417 (Oct 14, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Score, got an IV first attempt today on a 20s female with labor pains at 30ish weeks.
> 
> 
> I'm happy.



Now that you bragged you will miss the next 2.h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> " It's Dr. Evil, I didn't spend six years in Evil Medical School to be called "mister," thank you very much."- attributed to future JPINFV?



Actually, I have to attribute the home made mustard gas to my father. The house I grew up in had a pool and, bless my father's heart, one day in a bid to save time on pool maintenance he decided to mix the two together and only walk around the pool once pouring his lovely mixture in. He quickly realized how incredibly stupid that combination was only after he mixed them together.


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm back in dispatch today. This is my first week of switching between driving to Grand Prairie for orientation and dispatch for B shift... I'm already tired. This is going to be a long 2 month.  Plus, I HAVE to finish my defensive driving so I can get my Dallas permit... That could put dent in anyones day.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 14, 2010)

I went to paramedic school, but now I'm back...h34r:


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 14, 2010)

PARTAYYY in the chat.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> PARTAYYY in the chat.



You and Linuss:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzD0nd7tzNI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 14, 2010)

Got a laugh

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuLNSZMolvs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CAO (Oct 14, 2010)

And....there's a video I'm sharing on Facebook.

Gah...ABBA's gonna be in my head for weeks.  Worth it for the laugh, though.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh yea.

2100 hours, dark, cold, windy, 10 mile long washboard jeep trail, 100 foot communications tower, unconscious hypothermic and traumatically injured worker 80 feet up. Those all mix so well, it is unbelievable. Add the team, several hindered feet of rope, several hundred pounds of gear and one page-out and you are in for one heck of a fun evening. 

I love high angle, really. I kind of wish my area was a tourist attraction for climbing. There is tons of good climbing around here, but it is kind of undiscovered. More inexperienced people crawling on the rocks means more rescues, right? (And less tourists in town!!!! =D)


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm sailing away. Set an open course for the virgin sea.


----------



## piranah (Oct 15, 2010)

just got on the dept. I've wanted I wanted


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 15, 2010)

piranah said:


> just got on the dept. I've wanted I wanted



Congrats!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 15, 2010)

FML. That is all.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 15, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> FML. That is all.



Come on Oz, it's a go, its an FML, that must be kind of like an RTA ....

*Brown stuggles into his orange jumpsuit, throws the 20kg Thomas Pack over his shoulder and sprints to the helicopter with Oz tagging along

Ambulance, Medivac airborne


----------



## foxfire (Oct 15, 2010)

just started fall break......B)
 *does a little dance around the room*


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 16, 2010)

I enlisted in the United States Navy today!! ^_^


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 16, 2010)

'Cause I've got to be free. Free to face the life that's ahead of me.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I didn't think I was going to make it last night when the forum was not available!!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 16, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> I enlisted in the United States Navy today!! ^_^



Good luck! So when do they ship you off to Great Lakes?


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 16, 2010)

Brown was this close to getting in as a Naval Officer.

I just like the black and white dress uniform what can I say?


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 16, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Good luck! So when do they ship you off to Great Lakes?



They don't have an official date yet, but sometime between April and June is when I'll ship out


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 16, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> They don't have an official date yet, but sometime between April and June is when I'll ship out



What specialty are you goin in as?


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 16, 2010)

Corpsman lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 16, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> Corpsman lol



I"m going to try to act surprised


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 16, 2010)

Lol I wanted MaA or Fireman but corpsman was the only one open haha


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 16, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> Lol I wanted MaA or Fireman but corpsman was the only one open haha



Kind of shocking as Corpsman is typically full.  I know my friend who enlisted had to wait a couple of months for a spot to open.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 16, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> I just like the black and white dress uniform what can I say?



The penguin suit? ^_^


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 16, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> I just like the black and white dress uniform what can I say?



I am sorta attached to the bell bottoms my self lol


----------



## Sassafras (Oct 17, 2010)

Just finished making my daughter's halloween costume.  Off to figure out how to make my son his fave video game character.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 17, 2010)

tired of logging into facebook to see my news feed full of people whining and moaning about relationships.

eg. "I want the boyfriend who will call me hot and sexy...hold my hand in front of his friends....dance with me in the rain without any music " This one chick posts this type of crud after every relationship/break up. Looking over her posts, and a few calculations, 
L4L has made the following findings.

Average relationship length: 17 days
Average time between relationship: 4 days
Shortest relationship: appears to be 4 hours and 38 minutes.
post break up whining posts > pre relatioship gloating posts (in quantity. and i guess quality?)


----------



## CAO (Oct 17, 2010)

I've got the opposite problem.  I keep logging in, and everyone is getting married or having kids.

And all I have to snuggle with is my textbook <_<


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 17, 2010)

CAO said:


> I've got the opposite problem.  I keep logging in, and everyone is getting married or having kids.
> 
> And all I have to snuggle with is my textbook <_<



Sounds like my life man,


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 17, 2010)

CAO said:


> I've got the opposite problem.  I keep logging in, and everyone is getting married or having kids.
> 
> And all I have to snuggle with is my textbook <_<



i hear ya there. I have 8 textbooks this semester that occupy about all of my time.


----------



## CAO (Oct 17, 2010)

Glad I'm not the only guy wanting a snuggle.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 18, 2010)

Brown finds his orange "DOCTOR" jumpsuit plenty warm and snuggly .... of course it doesn't cure the soul crushing and mentally debilitating lonlieness and fear of dying unforfilled.

Buzz, buzz .... 

Hello Ambulance it's Delta Alpha 91 .... oh it's a go you say, smashing, an RTA you say, possible RSI okie doke, we're on the way 

*Brown leaps out of bed, throws the 20kg Thomas Pack over his shoulder and pounds on Oz's bedroom door .... get up Oz, its a go, you are driving tonight!

Ah nothing like a good ole fashioned road traffic accident to cure that soul crushing lonlieness and replace it with ketamine and suxamethonium calculations!

Pray for Brown, hmm or more appropriately pray for the future children of the Browns .... as the Browns are already a lost cause 

Ambulance, Delta Alpha 91 on scene.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 18, 2010)

CAO said:


> I've got the opposite problem.  I keep logging in, and everyone is getting married or having kids.
> 
> And all I have to snuggle with is my textbook



Same here. Those textbooks are too hard, cold and lumpy.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 18, 2010)

Double post.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh... the good old days of being so ridiculously sleep deprived I'd fall asleep while studying and pass out face first in a book. How I miss them.  I had many a good snuggle with with Marieb's A&P.


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy Monday!!! Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 18, 2010)

Same to you.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 18, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Happy Monday!!! Hope everyone has a great week.



You too


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Oct 18, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> tired of logging into facebook to see my news feed full of people whining and moaning about relationships.
> 
> eg. "I want the boyfriend who will call me hot and sexy...hold my hand in front of his friends....dance with me in the rain without any music " This one chick posts this type of crud after every relationship/break up. Looking over her posts, and a few calculations,
> L4L has made the following findings.
> ...



The EPITOME of a facebook stalking!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 18, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Happy Monday!!! Hope everyone has a great week.



No. Is not happy whatever day until Wednesday. Starting Wednesday my week becomes fatabulisticly awesomefully super duperly wonderfully great. 


Wednesday I leave for a 10 day vacation in Florida!!! w00t! I am so looking forward to that since yesterday it was 18 degrees here when I woke up.


----------



## CAO (Oct 18, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Oh... the good old days of being so ridiculously sleep deprived I'd fall asleep while studying and pass out face first in a book. How I miss them.  I had many a good snuggle with with Marieb's A&P.



No kidding.  I look jaundiced when I wake up from all the highlighter.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 18, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Wednesday I leave for a 10 day vacation in Florida!!! w00t! I am so looking forward to that since yesterday it was 18 degrees here when I woke up.



Where in FL?


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 18, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> No. Is not happy whatever day until Wednesday. Starting Wednesday my week becomes fatabulisticly awesomefully super duperly wonderfully great.
> 
> 
> Wednesday I leave for a 10 day vacation in Florida!!! w00t! I am so looking forward to that since yesterday it was 18 degrees here when I woke up.



Correction, this is my long week of work, therefor the ONLY happy days will be Tuesday and Thursday when I don't work... then no more happy days till next Thurs when I have 4 days off.


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 18, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown finds his orange "DOCTOR" jumpsuit plenty warm and snuggly .... of course it doesn't cure the soul crushing and mentally debilitating lonlieness and fear of dying unforfilled.



Just out of curiosity...How does one become forfilled?


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 18, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> Just out of curiosity...How does one become forfilled?



By becoming a flying doctor with the helicopter emergency medical service of course 

Oh and by living a long and happy life with Mrs Brown too, thought I had best put that in there you know, in case somebody happens to read it ... I don't want to get smothered in my sleep.

*Oz pulls his cellphone out his pocket .... 

Yes good morning its Oz speaking I am one of the HEMS Paramedics, listen mate, we're bringing you a male in his 20s who has been smothered, he has been intubated and ventilated and we'll be with you in ten minutes .....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 18, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Where in FL?



Daytona area. I fly into Orlando, then my uncle picks me up there. We might go down to Miami for a day or so and do some diving. I might also go visit some friends in Tampa, where I used to live. So yea.....all over the place.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 18, 2010)

CAO said:


> No kidding.  I look jaundiced when I wake up from all the highlighter.



I look cyanotic! I use blue highlighter alot. 

And right now I am cuddling with "An Integrative Introduction to Criminology Today." I am currently writing the definitive work on the interaction of crime and society. Must get back to work now, my textbook is feeling the lack of cuddling. Oh joy!


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy Saturday!!


----------



## piranah (Oct 18, 2010)

jim talks in the third person when he is intoxicated...


----------



## mct601 (Oct 18, 2010)

hahaha.


----------



## foxfire (Oct 18, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I look cyanotic! I use blue highlighter alot.
> 
> And right now I am cuddling with "An Integrative Introduction to Criminology Today." I am currently writing the definitive work on the interaction of crime and society. Must get back to work now, my textbook is feeling the lack of cuddling. Oh joy!



So glad to know that I am not the only one cuddling up to text books and falling asleep part way through the chapter. It has really started to drive my family nuts. 

Anyone here ever fall asleep while studying and then swear up&down that you read the chapter? Only to find out from someone else that you were asleep after 10 minutes of studying and was dreaming the whole studying part. 
*raises hand* :wacko::wacko:


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 18, 2010)

Brown has always talked in the fourth person and will continue to do it 

Brown also talks in the fifth person too you know, *buzz buzz, oh bloody hell hang on 

Go for Delta Alpha 91, ... mmm an RTA you say, righto, we're on the way

Come on Oz, it's a go

Oh and for the record, Brown is a good drunk none of that spewing up, Brown just wets his pants :unsure:


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 18, 2010)

foxfire said:


> So glad to know that I am not the only one cuddling up to text books and falling asleep part way through the chapter. It has really started to drive my family nuts.
> 
> Anyone here ever fall asleep while studying and then swear up&down that you read the chapter? Only to find out from someone else that you were asleep after 10 minutes of studying and was dreaming the whole studying part.
> *raises hand* :wacko::wacko:



Have you ever waken up to your alarm clock at 6:00 am and been unable to figure out why your alarm clock has 6.00 moles displayed on it?:wacko:


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 18, 2010)

Very frustrated with this whole 'hurry up and wait' thing


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 18, 2010)

*53*

10 char


----------



## foxfire (Oct 18, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> Have you ever waken up to your alarm clock at 6:00 am and been unable to figure out why your alarm clock has 6.00 moles displayed on it?:wacko:



yup, or mixed up a number like 0300 with 0800 and freaked out thinking that you were late for school? Smacked into my door at a run. I was not fully awake, but the rest of the family was after that. :wacko:


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 19, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Daytona area. I fly into Orlando, then my uncle picks me up there. We might go down to Miami for a day or so and do some diving. I might also go visit some friends in Tampa, where I used to live. So yea.....all over the place.



Sounds like fun.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 19, 2010)

I hate proofs and verifying identities


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 19, 2010)

Trig test and lab practicals in the am. yay.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 19, 2010)

foxfire said:


> So glad to know that I am not the only one cuddling up to text books and falling asleep part way through the chapter. It has really started to drive my family nuts.
> 
> Anyone here ever fall asleep while studying and then swear up&down that you read the chapter? Only to find out from someone else that you were asleep after 10 minutes of studying and was dreaming the whole studying part.
> *raises hand* :wacko::wacko:



Oh you are most assuredly not alone. I fell asleep in my aforementioned Criminology text today, my partner woke me up after about 15 minutes. She said I was starting to drool in my book.  (It was a slow day. Only two calls, I should have got lots of school done. But when you literally have to fight to keep your eyes not just opened, but focused........yea, fun. And it is so annoying when you look around and it literally looks like you are swimming in the room. Criminology makes so much sense when the page dances in your field of vision.)

So to all you textbook snoozers like me. I give you a high five and a slap on the back. I love knowing someone else is going through that. 

And you know what else I love? When you read like a whole page, get to the end, and ask yourself "what the heck did I just read?"


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 19, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> I hate proofs and verifying identities



Oh buddy! I could not agree more with you. 

You say proof are bad, I say is the pope catholic?


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 19, 2010)

It's Brown's birthday, happy birthday to Brown and so forth ..... oh bloody hell hang on,

Hello? Yes it's Delta Alpha 91, the helicopter doctor yes, hmmm a go you say, fall from height, hmm righto ... Oz my man, its a go

*Brown struggles into his non birthday suit and grabs his Thomas Pack

Damn it to the bowels of bloody hell, of all days! 

Do leave those presents on the table for when Brown gets back.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 19, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> It's Brown's birthday, happy birthday to Brown and so forth ..... oh bloody hell hang on,
> 
> Hello? Yes it's Delta Alpha 91, the helicopter doctor yes, hmmm a go you say, fall from height, hmm righto ... Oz my man, its a go
> 
> ...



Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you! You act like a monkey......and you look, sound and smell like one too! 

Lol! Jk. Have a great day Mr. Brown. All the best to you today. 

I do have one question though. Must we continue to call you Brown when you obviously run around in a safety orange jumpsuit? Wouldn't Mr. Orange be more appropriate! Unless of course your real name is Brown.

 

------------------

w00t! I leave for Florida tomorrow!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Oct 19, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you! You act like a monkey......and you look, sound and smell like one too!


 
Chimpie's gonna have issues with this one...


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 19, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> Chimpie's gonna have issues with this one...



Nah.  Chimp's are cooler, but I do envy their tails. :unsure:


----------



## foxfire (Oct 19, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> It's Brown's birthday, happy birthday to Brown and so forth ..... oh bloody hell hang on,
> 
> Hello? Yes it's Delta Alpha 91, the helicopter doctor yes, hmmm a go you say, fall from height, hmm righto ... Oz my man, its a go
> 
> ...



Seriously!? I thought that yours was on the 20th. :unsure:  
If it is today, then Super Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!
Save some cake for me, my birthday cake is on back order at the present.


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 19, 2010)

Is currently standing in line to get my Dallas driving permit. FML


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 19, 2010)

After standing in line for an hour.. I walked up to the counter and was instructed I was standing in the wrong line.. And I have to go to the 2nd floor. Great.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 19, 2010)

foxfire said:


> Seriously!? I thought that yours was on the 20th. :unsure:
> If it is today, then Super Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!
> Save some cake for me, my birthday cake is on back order at the present.



His bday is on the 20th, but it's already tomorrow there.  Agree with the Super Happy Birthday!


----------



## Harvey (Oct 19, 2010)

I really need chicken pox verification. Grrrrrrr, stupid chickens all high an mighty with their pox.


----------



## reaper (Oct 19, 2010)

Just refuse it. You have that right!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 19, 2010)

foxfire said:


> Seriously!? I thought that yours was on the 20th. :unsure:
> If it is today, then Super Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!
> Save some cake for me, my birthday cake is on back order at the present.



It is the 20th there.  

Back when I lived on Guam, my friends would call up and ask what was going to happen tomorrow since it was already tomorrow where I lived. Lol. The strangest thing was flying home to the states though. I am at least several days younger than you would otherwise think. My birthday is really April 19th, however, I don't turn 22 until April 22 or 23. Flying from Guam to LA via Honolulu, you arrive in LA about 5 hours before you left Guam.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 19, 2010)

People are more violently opposed to fur than leather because it's safer to harass rich women than motorcycle gangs.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 19, 2010)

MrBrown should really be called MrWhite, he is a pale bugger who tries to get out in the sun as much as he can but it just dont work.  

Brown even got picked up by the cops for being an escaped corpse once


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 19, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> MrBrown should really be called MrWhite, he is a pale bugger who tries to get out in the sun as much as he can but it just dont work.
> 
> Brown even got picked up by the cops for being an escaped corpse once



So his full name is:

Mr. Brown who should be called Mr. White and can be called Mr. Orange who got picked up once by the police for being an escaped corpse.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 19, 2010)

Lights' new name is  Quentin Tarantino


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 19, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Lights' new name is  Quentin Tarantino



So why is that?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 19, 2010)

Another day of waiting  Hurry up and wait still sucks


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 19, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Another day of waiting  Hurry up and wait still sucks



Tell me about it....... haha


----------



## Sassafras (Oct 19, 2010)

House buying sucks.  Just thought I'd put that out there.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 19, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> MrBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Lights' new name is  Quentin Tarantino
> ...



Somebody hasn't seen Reservior Dogs 



Sassafras said:


> House buying sucks.  Just thought I'd put that out there.



The realtor probably took one look at you and thought "what in the bloody hell is a Sassafras?"


----------



## Sassafras (Oct 19, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> The realtor probably took one look at you and thought "what in the bloody hell is a Sassafras?"



Naw.  There's a sassafrass tree in the yard LOL ^_^.  Dream house, old estate.  Wireing a mess and will need completely re wired for mortgage to go through.  Plus a ton of other issues.  Seller can balk and run at requirements.  We shall see what happens I suppose.  Sigh.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 19, 2010)

Never bring an ambulance to a gun fight........ unless it is over.....h34r:

* gunfights are considered over when one party has clearly won, one party has clearly lost, and neither party further wishes to dispute these standings. At this point the winning party usually leaves to go celebrate or something. I don't actually know where they go...


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 20, 2010)

So Browns birthday went pretty well and he even won twenty bucks at the casino.  There was however an indicent in which one of Brown's buddies got the table dealer, the pitt boss and some security types involved however that incident was not connected with Brown in any way ....

Oh and you guys should see the awesome birthday present Mrs Brown said she would be getting for Brown 

*Brown takes off his birthday suit and hops into bed grinning from ear to ear ....


----------



## medic417 (Oct 20, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Oh and you guys should see the awesome birthday present Mrs Brown said she would be getting for Brown
> 
> *Brown takes off his birthday suit and hops into bed grinning from ear to ear ....



Now we know there is no Mrs Brown as married  people don't do that.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 20, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Now we know there is no Mrs Brown as married  people don't do that.



Oh none of your lip just coz you dont like microwaving your Chef Brokenheart Soup for One doesn't mean Brown has to


----------



## CAO (Oct 20, 2010)

About to head out for an interview with a private company around here.  Friend who works there has been talking about me, so my reputation has preceded me, for better or worse.

Not worried about the interview.  This blasted tie is what's annoying me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 20, 2010)

CAO said:


> About to head out for an interview with a private company around here.  Friend who works there has been talking about me, so my reputation has preceded me, for better or worse.
> 
> Not worried about the interview.  This blasted tie is what's annoying me.


Good luck  And that would be why I never wear a tie. Ever. Haven't worn one for an EMS interview ever


----------



## medic417 (Oct 20, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Good luck  And that would be why I never wear a tie. Ever. Haven't worn one for an EMS interview ever



And you were unemployed how long?  Perhaps the tie is the reason.  I mean just saying surely your missing tie and no job were not just a coincidence.:unsure:


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 20, 2010)

medic417 said:


> And you were unemployed how long?  Perhaps the tie is the reason.  I mean just saying surely your missing tie and no job were not just a coincidence.:unsure:



I was told that wearing a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: strapped to your head with a belt would be less problematic than not wearing a tie to an interview...


Hmmm i guess you can't say :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:  on emtlife. interesting


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 20, 2010)

medic417 said:


> And you were unemployed how long?  Perhaps the tie is the reason.  I mean just saying surely your missing tie and no job were not just a coincidence.:unsure:



If I had had any interviews in that time frame you might have been on to something 
The only interview I had was Pridemark, and that was right before they decided on a merger with R/M, so my hiring group was all told no on coming on board.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 20, 2010)

I start in TX on Monday!  Long first day will consist of mainly HR orientation, then I get to start riding third on the trucks


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 20, 2010)

Finally on my way to Florida!

Later folks!!!


----------



## CAO (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow...didn't mean to open that can of worms with the tie, haha.  I just feel a bit uneasy whenever I realize I'm wearing a potential noose.  Just glad I didn't mention shaving.... :unsure:

Went well enough.  Similar questions to my Medic school interview, so I expanded on the answers.  Said I should be getting a call in the next couple of days about drug testing, physical and a background check.

Have a safe trip, JT, and enjoy your time off L&S.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, I'm in SLC. So far this trip is much easier than the last one. No broken airplanes and multiple cancelled flights so far.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 20, 2010)

Out of all the horrible things I've heard happen in my city, the worst happens to the kid next door to me. I'm starting to see why so many people dislike or refuse working in the city they live in.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Oct 20, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Nah. Chimp's are cooler, but I do envy their tails. :unsure:


 
Tell it to these folks...lol

300 Lb Chimpanzee Goes "Donkey Kong" in KCMO Neighborhood

"Witnesses reportedly said that at one point, Sue gave KCMO Animal Control officers the middle finger. She then pushed a trash can into a police car and then cracked the patrol car's windshield with her hands, according to the station."


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 20, 2010)

Watching the Giants/Phillies game. Go Giants!


----------



## MylesC (Oct 20, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Watching the Giants/Phillies game. Go Giants!


Hey Im also watching the Giants game! Go Giants! Your representing all the way from Florida?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 20, 2010)

I would like to see a Texas / San Francisco World Series, simply because I can't stand the Yankees.


----------



## KempoEMT (Oct 21, 2010)

Giants Win!!!!! 

P.S. what happened to chat?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yankees win!!!!! w00t!!! *happy dance*

Oh yea, I'm in Florida finally. Going to sleep now. Zzzzzzzzzz. Been traveling too long.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 21, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> Tell it to these folks...lol
> 
> 300 Lb Chimpanzee Goes "Donkey Kong" in KCMO Neighborhood
> 
> "Witnesses reportedly said that at one point, Sue gave KCMO Animal Control officers the middle finger. She then pushed a trash can into a police car and then cracked the patrol car's windshield with her hands, according to the station."





Chimpie said:


> Watching the Giants/Phillies game. Go Giants!



Is that your way of claiming it was not you?


----------



## medic417 (Oct 21, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> I would like to see a Texas / San Francisco World Series, simply because I can't stand the Yankees.



I like how the Rangers are toying with their opponents.  Great for TV ratings as well.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 21, 2010)

I love it here.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 21, 2010)

I went in to RadioShack to buy a new phone, cashier asked if I wanted to do a new contract for the $200 price and I said no.  She gave me a weird look and was like "It's $600 without a contract" and I said I know.


Little did she know I just sold my last phone for $400, so I'm still only paying $200 for it.






She was kinda cute too.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 21, 2010)

Police: Man poses as doctor and sexually assaults child

:sad:
What I was referring to earlier.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 21, 2010)

Linuss said:


> She was kinda cute too.



Do you mean to tell me you are _still_ looking????

lol


----------



## CAO (Oct 21, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Police: Man poses as doctor and sexually assaults child
> 
> :sad:
> What I was referring to earlier.



Horrible.

When it says her parents weren't home, I'm going to assume they were working, but I sure hope they didn't leave her alone.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 22, 2010)

You know, I can't say exactly what the situation was.... I'm hoping to volunteer to do some education at the schools... to teach kids about "stranger danger" and more about calling 911 right away. This hit really, really close to home, like I said, and I now can understand why many people don't like working where they live. Also.... even though I probably do not fit into this perps MO... it makes me uncomfortable that such a bold sexual predator is on the loose in my neighborhood when I spend many nights home alone while my BF is at the fire station. It's just frustrating not being able to do anything, really.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 22, 2010)

I think the fact that this scumbag manipulated these kid's trust of medical professionals touched a whole 'nother nerve too.


----------



## Sizz (Oct 22, 2010)

*Yum*

Nothing like some h veggie pizza after a long night of class...fresh veggies, fat free cream cheese and the best homemade crust!


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 22, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Do you mean to tell me you are _still_ looking????
> 
> lol



Ouch.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Oct 22, 2010)

First day back on the floor in ICU finally!


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 22, 2010)

Brown hates his job and it makes him so angry with rage that he turns a much darker shade of orange than his "DOCTOR" jumpsuit


----------



## mct601 (Oct 22, 2010)

My stress level is an 8 out of 10.  Had exams this week, mass amounts of homework, outside assignments, essays, lit responses, busy crazy days at work, weekend class coming up, and the girl I thought I had something going with apparently jumped ship. The only thing I need now is mass loss of personal property, bodily harm, or death in the family.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 22, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Ouch.




Oops! Sorry! ^_^


----------



## CAO (Oct 22, 2010)

Sad.  No call today about the job.

Still hope, though.  Friend who works there said that the woman interviewing me told him that she was impressed by me.  Haha, the shirt, tie, and shaving was even mentioned since she had interviewed a scraggly firefighter in ripped jeans not too long before me.

She also said that her desk is piled with paperwork that she needs to sort through, and a couple of my friends attested to this as well.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2010)

Damn, I just realized I missed a troll thread supposively from Orange County.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 22, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Damn, I just realized I missed a troll thread supposively from Orange County.



dont you just hate when you do that? lol


----------



## angels.girl84 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sizz said:


> Nothing like some h veggie pizza after a long night of class...fresh veggies, fat free cream cheese and the best homemade crust!



Sounds very yum!


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 22, 2010)

Got my ship out date! April 30th 2011!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 22, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> Got my ship out date! April 30th 2011!!!



Anchors aweigh my boys, anchors aweigh........

;-)

Good luck!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 22, 2010)

I hate trying to get transcripts from colleges (official ones) and a new social security card. Stupid... at least I've got them, so I am all set for heading out on Sunday


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't know why I try. I'm getting into an argument with someone on JEMS Facebook page because he's arguing for bicarb as a first line cardiac arrest treatment for out-of-hospital arrest because he's had 2 saves (apparently walk out of the hospital saves). Oh, evidence contrary only counts if it's a prehospital study.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 22, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I don't know why I try. I'm getting into an argument with someone on JEMS Facebook page because he's arguing for bicarb as a first line cardiac arrest treatment for out-of-hospital arrest because he's had 2 saves (apparently walk out of the hospital saves). Oh, evidence contrary only counts if it's a prehospital study.



That's why a lot of hte time I don't bother on the FB pages... 
Does he think that pre-hospital is special medicine that contradicts everything that's proven in medicine?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/jemsfans/posts/447868634793

Yes.. apparently he does think EMS is special medicine.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 22, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I don't know why I try. I'm getting into an argument with someone on JEMS Facebook page because he's arguing for bicarb as a first line cardiac arrest treatment for out-of-hospital arrest because he's had 2 saves (apparently walk out of the hospital saves). Oh, evidence contrary only counts if it's a prehospital study.



Just let him be. He clearly knows everything


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 22, 2010)

I wonder if TacoMEDIC knows BurritoAmbo? 

Extra guacamole stat


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 22, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> I wonder if TacoMEDIC knows BurritoAmbo?
> 
> Extra guacamole stat



Haha! "Taco" because I drive a Toyota "Taco"ma. Its the same user name i use on a Toyota forum that I moderate.


----------



## CAO (Oct 22, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I don't know why I try. I'm getting into an argument with someone on JEMS Facebook page because he's arguing for bicarb as a first line cardiac arrest treatment for out-of-hospital arrest because he's had 2 saves (apparently walk out of the hospital saves). Oh, evidence contrary only counts if it's a prehospital study.



Bah...I've got to go back and read over that again.  Getting fuzzy.

I'll be glad when we actually get to the cardiac section of my class and we'll go over it more in depth.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 23, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> I wonder if TacoMEDIC knows BurritoAmbo?
> 
> Extra guacamole stat



Good morning Holy Tortilla, BurritoAmbo is Code Red sauce to you with a known narcatco cheese OD. Vitals currently.......blah blah blah......any questionadilla or orders?

No questionadillas or orders. 

BurritoAmbo clear, Ole!!!!


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 23, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> good morning holy tortilla, burritoambo is code red sauce to you with a known narcatco cheese od. Vitals currently.......blah blah blah......any questionadilla or orders?
> 
> No questionadillas or orders.
> 
> Burritoambo clear, ole!!!!



lmao!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 23, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Yankees win!!!!! w00t!!! *happy dance*
> 
> Oh yea, I'm in Florida finally. Going to sleep now. Zzzzzzzzzz. Been traveling too long.



Texas wins!!!!!!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 23, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> Texas wins!!!!!!!!



That they did.

But this thing is going to seven games! >:-( At least it better!


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Oct 23, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Damn, I just realized I missed a troll thread supposively from Orange County.



Thread was locked down faster than a prison after a raiders loss.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Oct 23, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> That they did.
> 
> But this thing is going to seven games! >:-( At least it better!


 
I believe winning four games in a Best of 7 series means the Yankees get to start the Christmas shopping early.  I've heard they are hoping Santa brings them an offense...


----------



## foxfire (Oct 23, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Good morning Holy Tortilla, BurritoAmbo is Code Red sauce to you with a known narcatco cheese OD. Vitals currently.......blah blah blah......any questionadilla or orders?
> 
> No questionadillas or orders.
> 
> BurritoAmbo clear, Ole!!!!



Someone had waaay to much time on there hands!   LOL!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 23, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> I believe winning four games in a Best of 7 series means the Yankees get to start the Christmas shopping early.  I've heard they are hoping Santa brings them an offense...



Oh gosh! Are we that far into it already? I haven't been paying that close of attention. I'm more concentrating on getting a tan in while I'm in Florida. 

Oh well, there is always a next year. :-(


----------



## medic417 (Oct 23, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh gosh! Are we that far into it already? I haven't been paying that close of attention. I'm more concentrating on getting a tan in while I'm in Florida.
> 
> Oh well, there is always a next year. :-(



Texas is in the World Series for the first time in their 40-50 year history.  Makes it a historical event rather than seeing the Yankees buying the World Series so often.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Oct 23, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh well, there is always a next year. :-(


 
I was born & raised in Cleveland; we haven't won a World Series since 1948. "Wait until next year" is my mantra  =)


----------



## clibb (Oct 23, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Texas is in the World Series for the first time in their 40-50 year history.  Makes it a historical event rather than seeing the Yankees buying the World Series so often.



Why is it called the World Series when NO OTHER COUNTRY PLAYS  IN THAT BASEBALL EVENT.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 23, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Texas is in the World Series for the first time in their 40-50 year history.  Makes it a historical event rather than seeing the Yankees buying the World Series so often.



Hey, quit bashing the Yankees! Just because you can't explain how a team could be so good doesn't mean they are buying the World series. Besides, if they are buying them, how come they don't win every world series?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 23, 2010)

Car is finally almost packed. Just gotta take my toy bag (pistol, kindle, netbook, plus work gear) out in the morning and I'm ready to go.
Not looking forward to monday though. Meeting with my new Medical Director, lots of paperwork, and being locked in a room with someone from city HR to go over the employee handbook.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 23, 2010)

Just got back from my cousins wedding reception. It was a blast. 

And instead of dancing we had Wii golf, bowling and tennis tournaments.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 24, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> . Meeting with my new Medical Director, lots of paperwork, and being locked in a room with someone from city HR to go over the employee handbook.



Take your gun


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 24, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Take your gun



I believe that was the first item listed in parenthesis.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 24, 2010)

Just had a patient try to tell me that he's walking from Las Vegas to Long Beach (280 miles) tonight... Said his feet hurt and asked for Morphine... I guess that was the most believable story he could come up with to try to get narcs... classic.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 24, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> I believe that was the first item listed in parenthesis.



That it was  And this is a very happy JT since TX accepts his NM CCW


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 24, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> That it was  And this is a very happy JT since TX accepts his NM CCW




Awwww....you hound dog!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 24, 2010)

@*&@!*&@!&#*%@!&^%!!!!!!!!! San Diego had that game in the BAG!!!! And that new kicker of theirs needs to learn to stinking kick a simple 50 yard field goal!!!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 24, 2010)

Made it to Pecos ok. Now to drive around and look for 'For Rent' signs and find the hospital.


----------



## CAO (Oct 24, 2010)

How come only guys can be sexist?

Log onto Facebook, and this is the first status I read:



			
				Some Girl said:
			
		

> The Wizard of Oz summed up real men quite well. The scarecrow had no brains, tin man had no heart, lion was a coward, and the wizard was a liar!



My reply:



			
				A Master of Wit said:
			
		

> Well, if you want to go there, Dorothy also had to be put back in her place.



Somehow I'm the bad guy :huh:


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 24, 2010)

Brown is coming to Los Angeles ... be afraid, be very afraid.

LA hello it's Medivac, just south of Seal Beach looking to transition Shoreline northbound, call landing assured on the 405 Freeway, we have information hmm, mike.

*Brown grabs the Thomas Pack and is puzzled by the quizzical looks the LACoFD Paramedics are giving him.  What like they've never seen a dude in an orange HEMS "DOCTOR" jumpsuit before?


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 24, 2010)

CAO said:


> How come only guys can be sexist?
> 
> Log onto Facebook, and this is the first status I read:
> 
> ...



So...This person, who I assume to be female, considers the flaw of one man, the different flaw of another man, and yet another flaw of yet another man, and from this is able to conclude that all men have all three flaws, is that it?

Tell her I said that she's obviously a male scarecrow, because she clearly has no brains.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 25, 2010)

Random question, especially for those who have moulage experience... 

I'm a zombie doctor for Halloween. I have a small 3 ml syringe I'd like to have sticking out of my neck so it looks like I got stabbed with it/a needle.... how can I accomplish this?


----------



## firetender (Oct 25, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Random question, especially for those who have moulage experience...
> 
> I'm a zombie doctor for Halloween. I have a small 3 ml syringe I'd like to have sticking out of my neck so it looks like I got stabbed with it/a needle.... how can I accomplish this?


 
Actors use very sticky pastes and puttys that can secure the syringe to your neck reasonably well. If you stick a "plug" in the business end that has a disk attached (a plastic piece that looks like a big thumb tack). Crazy glue that in the barrel to secure the piece under the skin colored putty.

But run a line through it, concealed in your clothes, so that every now and then you can squeeze a bulb and spurt some blood out of it into the faces of innocent bystanders. Fill barrel with fluid, place tube inside and drill a couple small holes in the barrel so it can spurt.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 25, 2010)

First day of third rides tomorrow  0600-1800 Should be fun


----------



## foxfire (Oct 25, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> @*&@!*&@!&#*%@!&^%!!!!!!!!! San Diego had that game in the BAG!!!! And that new kicker of theirs needs to learn to stinking kick a simple 50 yard field goal!!!!!



Whoa there! geeze, its only a game.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 25, 2010)

foxfire said:


> Whoa there! geeze, its only a game.



Oh I know. But I've been pulling for SD for years and they STILL can't seem to get it together! What's up with that?


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 25, 2010)

firetender said:


> Actors use very sticky pastes and puttys that can secure the syringe to your neck reasonably well. If you stick a "plug" in the business end that has a disk attached (a plastic piece that looks like a big thumb tack). Crazy glue that in the barrel to secure the piece under the skin colored putty.
> 
> But run a line through it, concealed in your clothes, so that every now and then you can squeeze a bulb and spurt some blood out of it into the faces of innocent bystanders. Fill barrel with fluid, place tube inside and drill a couple small holes in the barrel so it can spurt.



Oh fun   thanks for the tips!!!


----------



## foxfire (Oct 25, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh I know. But I've been pulling for SD for years and they STILL can't seem to get it together! What's up with that?



beats me. I don't follow most sports. Other than volleyball. 
Some teams just have more issues getting there act together than others. Sometimes it is the leadership and other times it is the players at fault.


----------



## CAO (Oct 25, 2010)

Stopped by my local used book store this evening to see if I could find any decent anatomy books or the like.  I got to the aisle, and a woman comes from the other side telling me that she got the last "wrasslin'" (wrestling) book.  I looked at her, then to the shelves full of now outdated AHA material before I told her that it was quite alright; she could have it.

Then she tried to get the attention of her son from behind her, and when she failed, she said "Watch this...I roll the book up like a ball, and he'll come.  Just like a dog."

She folded the book in half, and I'll be darned if it didn't work.

...I am still trying to figure out what happened there.  I was already laughing to myself when I saw somebody clearing out the shelves of anything related to opium who looked like she was really going to put the material to use, but I almost had to hit the floor just to catch my breath after this woman left with her son.

This has been a good day.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 26, 2010)

going through emails I found one from the finance person at the city.. turns out I get extra money for CEVO3 ACLS and PALS each pay check


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 26, 2010)

Brown no longer wants to be known by such illustrious titles as "HEMS Medical Officer" or "Aeromedical Retreival Registrar" ...

He is going to move to Maryland and become a "Cardiac Rescue Technician", if that aint the most awesomwest whacker-ist Galls approved title suitable for Whacker E. Rescue types ever


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, excellent ball game tonite. Giants pull out the win over Dallas after a terrible first 10 minutes or so. Pretty good comeback. 

But I sure feel bad for Romo. :-( Get better soon dude!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Oct 26, 2010)

National shortage of dopamine


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 26, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> National shortage of dopamine



You can have some off of my truck if you want it... not like we use it.


----------



## mct601 (Oct 26, 2010)

considering enrolling in paramedic school in jan... but not sure about going to the 'other' side so soon...


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 26, 2010)

mct601 said:


> considering enrolling in paramedic school in jan... but not sure about going to the 'other' side so soon...



Do it. No such thing as spending too little time as an EMT-B


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 26, 2010)

So... the EMS gods hated me today. They wouldn't take any of the usual tricks to get calls. I cleaned, stocked, and detailed all four rigs, polished my boots. Took my boots off and watched two Dracula movies on AMC (Which was awesome BTW), made food... said the q, b, and s words. Nothing. Slow day today. But I loved being back on a bus


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh I absolutely LOVE the shenanigans in dispatch on my shift!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 26, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Oh I absolutely LOVE the shenanigans in dispatch on my shift!



I swear to God I'm going to pistol whip the next guy that says shenanigans.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 26, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I swear to God I'm going to pistol whip the next guy that says shenanigans.



Hey, Linuss, what's the name of that restaurant you like with all the goofy [poop] on the walls and the mozzarella sticks?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 26, 2010)

Done with my Renal midterm makeup. I beleive I'm now going to test positive for SIG-E-CAPS.


----------



## CAO (Oct 26, 2010)

My area got hit with some pretty bad weather this afternoon.  Funnel clouds were touching down around the campus, and you could actually hear the "freight train" of a tornado.  Never witnessed that before.

We were given the option to go home since for whatever reason, the school had taken no official stance on it.  Ten of us decided to stay behind and finish the lecture.

I was pretty proud of the ones who decided to stay and learn.

I cracked a joke about ordering pizza.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 26, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Done with my Renal midterm makeup. I beleive I'm now going to test positive for SIG-E-CAPS.



So now you know nephron is not a long lost realitive from outer space and that aldosterone is not a deoderant?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 26, 2010)

CAO said:


> My area got hit with some pretty bad weather this afternoon.  Funnel clouds were touching down around the campus, and you could actually hear the "freight train" of a tornado.  Never witnessed that before.
> 
> We were given the option to go home since for whatever reason, the school had taken no official stance on it.  Ten of us decided to stay behind and finish the lecture.
> 
> ...



Where was this?


----------



## CAO (Oct 26, 2010)

Southeast Tennessee.  Chattanooga area specifically.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 26, 2010)

We had some pretty bad weather in Indy too. Hearing tornado sirens while loading a patient is not my idea of a good time. :wacko:


----------



## CAO (Oct 26, 2010)

There was a 15 or so car MVA on the dam going over the river next to campus.  No serious injuries, but from one of our staff who had to go over there, it was pretty busy since another funnel cloud was about to hit them.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 26, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> We had some pretty bad weather in Indy too. Hearing tornado sirens while loading a patient is not my idea of a good time. :wacko:



*Brown swanns out the sky in his helicopter, grabs the Thomas Pack and sprints out of the chopper in his orange "DOCTOR" jumpsuit 

Hello there I am Brown one of the HEMS Doctors, want to come for a ride in my helicopter? I am sure that's more fun than watching a tornado


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 27, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> *Brown swanns out the sky in his helicopter, grabs the Thomas Pack and sprints out of the chopper in his orange "DOCTOR" jumpsuit
> 
> Hello there I am Brown one of the HEMS Doctors, want to come for a ride in my helicopter? I am sure that's more fun than watching a tornado



Brown! Was you in Orlando this AM? jk! Was on my way into Orlando in I4 EB and was passing an accident scene in the WB lanes right as the bird was landing. Not something you see every day. FHP and the FD had all 3 or 4 lanes blocked and landed the bird right on the highway. 

Oh yea. And I love getting up @ 0300 to catch cross country flights. =D


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 27, 2010)

Brown's uncle used to be Mayor of Orlando or Governor of Florida or something like that ....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 27, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown's uncle used to be Mayor of Orlando or Governor of Florida or something like that ....



Lol!

And once again, another vacation comes to an end all to soon. Left beautiful east central Florida this AM. Temp was in the 80s. Going home to Spokane where it is like 39 right now. :-( Oh well. At least skiing is supposed to be good this year. 

Later folks!


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 27, 2010)

Brown thinks he has some sort of chest infection


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 27, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown thinks he has some sort of chest infection



Related to altitude illness perhaps? Gotta lay off the Helicopter lol


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 27, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> Related to altitude illness perhaps? Gotta lay off the Helicopter lol



Nah related to working like a slave mate .... where is Mrs Brown when you need her to nurse Mr Brown back to health?


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 27, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Hey, Linuss, what's the name of that restaurant you like with all the goofy [poop] on the walls and the mozzarella sticks?



Shenanigans!!


----------



## firetender (Oct 27, 2010)

*Hey, Linusss...*

If you're having trouble saying something to me, say it here


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 27, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> So now you know nephron is not a long lost realitive from outer space and that aldosterone is not a deoderant?



In addition to how everything is bass ackwards.

How do the kidneys control osmolaity?
Reabsorbs more water.

How do the kidneys control total water content?
Reabsorbs more sodium


Oh, class average? 70% (47.83/68) with a standard deviation of 6.1 (9%). Go us!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 27, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Shenanigans!!



Ohhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 27, 2010)

So another bad day at work. I'm currently laying in bed drinking sparkling grape juice straight from the bottle, wishing it was alcoholic.


----------



## CAO (Oct 27, 2010)

Dear Netflix, 

You tricked me into watching a movie with improper use of medical equipment and a whole lot of penis. Plus, it was French Canadian. I hate you. 

Love,
CAO


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 27, 2010)

CAO said:


> Dear Netflix,
> 
> You tricked me into watching a movie with improper use of medical equipment and a whole lot of penis. Plus, it was French Canadian. I hate you.
> 
> ...



Mind sharing the title so we know to avoid it?


----------



## CAO (Oct 27, 2010)

7 Days.

Guy's daughter is raped and murdered, and he kidnaps the guy and tortures him.

Had it suggested because of Taken and Law Abiding Citizen.

He's tortured for seven days.  He's stripped on day one.

I feel betrayed by Netflix.


----------



## beandip4all (Oct 28, 2010)

:beerchug:


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 28, 2010)

I had to transport a dissecting abdominal aortic aneurysm last night.





Whilst in the ER one of the nurses asked the doctor "Think we should send a nurse along with in the back just in case?"


Doctor looked at me, asked "You're a Paramedic?"

I said "Yup"

Doctor said "Why would we send a nurse then?"




I love doctors that know the capabilities of the different EMS levels ^_^


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 28, 2010)

firetender said:


> If you're having trouble saying something to me, say it here



Your PMs are empty for some odd reason.


Did you get my email the other day for the book?


----------



## firetender (Oct 28, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Your PMs are empty for some odd reason.
> 
> 
> Did you get my email the other day for the book?


 
That's very weird!

Please re-send to firetender@firetender.org

If it's a review, I don't have to see it first, let it rip!

Thanks, Linuss

Russ


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 28, 2010)

If you live in Washington please please vote no on 1098. The last thing we need is a state income tax. 

Ok. That's it. I hope expressing political opinions is not grounds for banning.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 28, 2010)

Brown is still sick and feels a bit chesty

.... and Mrs Brown is late


----------



## firetender (Oct 28, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is still sick and feels a bit chesty
> 
> .... and Mrs Brown is late


 
Here, in the Land of Disney, that means Brown, about 9 months hence, will need to do a little IFT overtime to pay for diapers!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 29, 2010)

Your commie has no respect for human life. Not even his own......

As dumbish as it is, I love that movie.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 30, 2010)

No one probably remembers, but I just wanted to share that the scumbag that raped a 9 year old at her home very close to me was arrested today. 

Thank God for the cops and detectives that work hard to keep these people off our streets.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 30, 2010)

Brown is a bit squeemish'd out having found that Sir Robert Macintosh invented the bougie out of an urinary catheter ... ew!


----------



## CAO (Oct 30, 2010)

I was looking for the thumbs up smiley, but apparently that's on another forum I'm thinking of.

Good deal on the arrest.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 30, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is a bit squeemish'd out having found that Sir Robert Macintosh invented the bougie out of an urinary catheter ... ew!



I assume you are speaking of esophageal dilation?


----------



## CAO (Oct 31, 2010)

Kicking myself right now.

Beautiful girl at the Halloween party I attended tonight kept trying to get my attention.  I locked up.

Pulling mangled bodies out of wrecks and keeping them alive?  Nah...doesn't bother me at all.

Pretty girl?  I'm done for.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Oct 31, 2010)

CAO said:


> Kicking myself right now.
> 
> Beautiful girl at the Halloween party I attended tonight kept trying to get my attention.  I locked up.
> 
> ...


Next time pull the "Wanna see my trauma bag" trick....or the "wanna ride on my ambulance" gig...might get you slapped a couple times but maybe, just maybe, you might get lucky once or twice...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 31, 2010)

frostbiteEMT said:


> Next time pull the "Wanna see my trauma bag" trick....or the "wanna ride on my ambulance" gig...might get you slapped a couple times but maybe, just maybe, you might get lucky once or twice...



And then we would end reading about CAO in the EMS Related News forum...


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Oct 31, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> And then we would end reading about CAO in the EMS Related News forum...


Never said that it was a foolproof or safe idea...just said that he could use the trick


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 31, 2010)

CAO said:


> Kicking myself right now.
> 
> Beautiful girl at the Halloween party I attended tonight kept trying to get my attention.  I locked up.
> 
> ...



Ha ha ha! Go join Linuss' group. lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 31, 2010)

CAO said:


> Kicking myself right now.
> 
> Beautiful girl at the Halloween party I attended tonight kept trying to get my attention.  I locked up.
> 
> ...


Heh, for the most part I'm exactly the same way.That's why booze is awesome


----------



## piranah (Oct 31, 2010)

lol..yes beer..gods gift to man


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 31, 2010)

Another beautiful Autumn day in Sarasota, Florida.


----------



## emt_irl (Oct 31, 2010)

noo first day of winter tomorow, well in this part of the world anyways.

halloween party last night, first time drinking in a few months all i remember is telling my mate to run while i shot at him with my airsoft guns while drinking a bottle of beer, 

remember kids safety first haha


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 31, 2010)

Getting ready to head back to TX. Gonna be a long week. Don't really have a day off until next monday


----------



## CAO (Oct 31, 2010)

Eh...think I'll pass on the bag lines, haha.

Gonna try to track her down, though.  The party was on the campus where I got my degree, not the one I currently attend.

Just gotta find a way to do it in a uncreepy way.

Really...I give her a hard time about second hand smoke from a fake cigarette she had with her costume, and she tells me she smokes because she's lonely.

...how in the world did I let that go by?


----------



## medic417 (Oct 31, 2010)

CAO said:


> and she tells me she smokes because she's lonely.
> ?



Or did she say she smokes so you would leave her alone?:unsure:


----------



## CAO (Oct 31, 2010)

<_<

She came back to talk later, so I hope not, haha.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 31, 2010)

Brown needs to go to the orthodontist .... man thats not gonna be cheap


----------



## medic417 (Oct 31, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown needs to go to the orthodontist .... man thats not gonna be cheap



Doesn't your country give you dental care free?


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 31, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Doesn't your country give you dental care free?



Those under 18 get free basic dentistry.  Orthodontics is not counted unfortunately, hence why Brown never got it.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 31, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Those under 18 get free basic dentistry.  Orthodontics is not counted unfortunately, hence why Brown never got it.



Wow how bogus.  But I can't say much I have dental insurance from work and if I got braces it would only pay $700 of the $6000 bill.  Pays real good on everything else but they consider braces as cosmetic.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 31, 2010)

I had to have braces for 6 months back in highschool... we went to the school of orthodontics in Detroit (well respected in the area.. even if it is Detroit) and got the braces for under 2k.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Oct 31, 2010)

Always make sure you do your research CAO...always....


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Oct 31, 2010)

America sucks for insurance unless you get on the state, then you are practically covered for anything, especially Connecticut, i hate how easy it is in ct to qualify for state assistance even if you are just lazy and don't want to work. Anyway i dont particularly care for dentist after a filling i had only lasted 3 weeks, and i did not eat anything hard enough to break it. oh well


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Oct 31, 2010)

C.T.E.M.R. said:


> America sucks for insurance unless you get on the state, then you are practically covered for anything, especially Connecticut, i hate how easy it is in ct to qualify for state assistance even if you are just lazy and don't want to work. Anyway i dont particularly care for dentist after a filling i had only lasted 3 weeks, and i did not eat anything hard enough to break it. oh well


Bad dentistry on the dentists part I guess.....I would be heading to a different one next time...


----------



## CAO (Oct 31, 2010)

frostbiteEMT said:


> Always make sure you do your research CAO...always....



Er...in what specifically?

I do too much research.  Slows me down in too many things.


----------



## CAO (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I did my research with the latest girl dilemma.  She's got a boyfriend.

Harlot, haha.

Next?


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Oct 31, 2010)

CAO said:


> Well, I did my research with the latest girl dilemma.  She's got a boyfriend.
> 
> Harlot, haha.
> 
> Next?


Still ought to try the trauma bag line.....who knows, you might get a one nighter out of it........


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 1, 2010)

Brown is on his sixth straight night shift .....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 1, 2010)

CAO said:


> Well, I did my research with the latest girl dilemma.  She's got a boyfriend.



Ever played soccer? You can still score a goal with a goalie! h34r:


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 1, 2010)

NVRob said:


> Ever played soccer? You can still score a goal with a goalie! h34r:



True but you might get a red card! 

Browns tooth hurts, where is one of those helicopter doctors with good drugs when you need him?


----------



## Stephanie. (Nov 1, 2010)

Good Monday morning everyone!

I arrived at work this morning to find I have a possible secret 'admirer'.. Hmmm
I mistakenly left my locker unlocked and now have all kinds of sweet things and gifts. All I have to go by is a handwriting. Wonder if I will ever find out..^_^


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Nov 1, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Good Monday morning everyone!
> 
> I arrived at work this morning to find I have a possible secret 'admirer'.. Hmmm
> I mistakenly left my locker unlocked and now have all kinds of sweet things and gifts. All I have to go by is a handwriting. Wonder if I will ever find out..^_^


It was me...hee hee


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm bored... I think it's sleepy time again  Or studying... one or the other


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 1, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> True but you might get a red card!



What does soccer an dating have to do with wildland firefighting? :unsure:

Jk 

(You might only get this if you live in WA state.)


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 1, 2010)

A red card is necessary to work on any fire managed by a federal agency. It's not just a WA thing, FYI.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 1, 2010)

*Brown falls over, his eyes roll back in his head and he starts frothing at the mouth


----------



## mct601 (Nov 1, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Good Monday morning everyone!
> 
> I arrived at work this morning to find I have a possible secret 'admirer'.. Hmmm
> I mistakenly left my locker unlocked and now have all kinds of sweet things and gifts. All I have to go by is a handwriting. Wonder if I will ever find out..^_^



It's the gifts to lift your poor spirits once I come back and WHOOP YOU ON WORDS WITH FRIENDS


----------



## CAO (Nov 1, 2010)

NVRob said:


> Ever played soccer? You can still score a goal with a goalie! h34r:



True, but not worth the potential drama.  Gotta focus on school anyway.



Stephanie. said:


> I arrived at work this morning to find I have a possible secret 'admirer'.. Hmmm
> I mistakenly left my locker unlocked and now have all kinds of sweet things and gifts. All I have to go by is a handwriting. Wonder if I will ever find out..^_^



Jealous.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 1, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Good Monday morning everyone!
> 
> I arrived at work this morning to find I have a possible secret 'admirer'.. Hmmm
> I mistakenly left my locker unlocked and now have all kinds of sweet things and gifts. All I have to go by is a handwriting. Wonder if I will ever find out..^_^



<<<< is wondering if we need to have Linuss submit a handwriting sample


----------



## Stephanie. (Nov 1, 2010)

mct601 said:


> It's the gifts to lift your poor spirits once I come back and WHOOP YOU ON WORDS WITH FRIENDS



Your catching up with me.. Slowly buy surely.. 



ffemt8978 said:


> <<<< is wondering if we need to have Linuss submit a handwriting sample



It wasn't him, I already asked. -_- He didn't even know I had a locker.


----------



## clibb (Nov 1, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Good Monday morning everyone!
> 
> I arrived at work this morning to find I have a possible secret 'admirer'.. Hmmm
> I mistakenly left my locker unlocked and now have all kinds of sweet things and gifts. All I have to go by is a handwriting. Wonder if I will ever find out..^_^



Don't want to kill the mood but you do realize it was Halloween yesterday?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 1, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> It wasn't him, I already asked. -_- He didn't even know I had a locker.




That is what he _says_! And besides....it is what _he_ says!

I second the handwriting sample proposition by ff.

All in favor?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 1, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> A red card is necessary to work on any fire managed by a federal agency. It's not just a WA thing, FYI.



Ok....did not know that. I've only ever fought fire in WA.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 1, 2010)

I love that I can walk into a pharmacy in my Paramedic uniform carrying morphine and valium in my pocket, but I get carded for buying Claritin with pseudoephedrine.  

The pharamcist laughed when I told her about it too.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 1, 2010)

Yummy. Oatmeal cranberry walnut cookies. And for once, I didn't burn them.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 2, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I love that I can walk into a pharmacy in my Paramedic uniform carrying morphine and valium in my pocket, but I get carded for buying Claritin with pseudoephedrine.
> 
> The pharamcist laughed when I told her about it too.



We keep morphine, fentanyl, ketamine, sux and vec in a hip pouch that is stored in the fridge between jobs (coz of the sux).  Don't leave it in the fridge by mistake or your patients might be a bit annoyed 



katgrl2003 said:


> Yummy. Oatmeal cranberry walnut cookies. And for once, I didn't burn them.



Good girl 

*Brown bites his tongue about using surebake cookie dough


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 2, 2010)

Brown has taken the first step towards becoming a flying aeromedical retrevial registrar with the Helicopter Emergency Medical Service

Expected delivery date of orange "DOCTOR" jumpsuit:  2017


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 2, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown has taken the first step towards becoming a flying aeromedical retrevial registrar with the Helicopter Emergency Medical Service
> 
> Expected delivery date of orange "DOCTOR" jumpsuit:  2017



Are congratulations in order, then?


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 2, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> Are congratulations in order, then?



Nah not just yet, knowing Brown he is liable to walk into the bloody rotor blades or something


----------



## Harvey (Nov 2, 2010)

When i grow up i wanna be a MR BROWN.


----------



## wyoskibum (Nov 2, 2010)

*Really???*



Harvey said:


> When i grow up i wanna be a MR BROWN.



Who say's that MR BROWN is grown up?


----------



## CAO (Nov 2, 2010)

I wanna be Tommy Lee Jones when I grow up.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 2, 2010)

"Working" out of Starbucks right now, but starting to get restless.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 2, 2010)

Harvey said:


> When i grow up i wanna be a MR BROWN.



Please don't shout Brown's name, Brown does not require such publicity 



wyoskibum said:


> Who say's that MR BROWN is grown up?



Brown is nowhere near grown up nor in the slightest bit mature, neither is Mrs Brown for that matter .... Brown feels sorry for his children :unsure:



Chimpie said:


> "Working" out of Starbucks right now, but starting to get restless.



Large mocha stat!

Oh, Brown wants to drive this B) ... 







Well to be fair Brown doesn't want to drive it, because that means he wouldn't be able to play with the siren and air horn while driving at the same time.

Ambulance Communications, Delta Alpha 91 responding.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 2, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Please don't shout Brown's name, Brown does not require such publicity
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You know what bro, I just can't figure you out. :lol:

Is there as Mrs. Brown, or not? Is she Mrs. Brown or still Miss Someone. Are there little Brownlets, or no. If there are, are they born yet? Are you a helo medic, or ground? Are you a youngin, or a veteran? You refer to Brown in the third person. 

Jus' wondering.......


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 2, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You know what bro, I just can't figure you out. :lol:



And what makes you think Brown is able to figure himself out?

No Brownlets yet, watch this space tho.

Brown is ground based altho has spent a significant amount of time with his head in the clouds.  

Brown always referrs to himself in the third person because Brown does not technically exist as he is a figment of his creators immagination; although the simmilarities between the two are amazing!


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 2, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown always referrs to himself in the third person because Brown does not technically exist as he is a figment of his creators immagination; although the simmilarities between the two are amazing!



I thought you said that was fourth person?


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 2, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> I thought you said that was fourth person?



Touche mate, good catch 

*throws Chimpie a banana


----------



## Harvey (Nov 2, 2010)

Vote Brown Nov. 2, 2010


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 2, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Vote Brown Nov. 2, 2010



Brown thinks he'd be fit for the job in his Cat in the Hat hat and orange jumpsuit


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 2, 2010)

Mr Brown come fly me away in your helicopter lol


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 2, 2010)

Beware the kidney horns...


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 2, 2010)

That a stone, JP?

On a completely unrelated note, and without getting partisan at all...  I love election night.  It's like the Superbowl.  I think I'm going to be up late.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 2, 2010)

I love dinner table conversation at the station


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 2, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> That a stone, JP?
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, and without getting partisan at all...  I love election night.  It's like the Superbowl.  I think I'm going to be up late.



Yes... that's a staghorn calculi sitting in the renal pelvis.


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 2, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Yes... that's a staghorn calculi sitting in the renal pelvis.



that looks like it might hurt just a little bit.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 2, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> On a completely unrelated note, and without getting partisan at all...  I love election night.  It's like the Superbowl.  I think I'm going to be up late.



Me too!

I could get all partisan, but I might just get banned. Let's just say that I really hope the guy I voted for for Sheriff gets elected. After all, he is my boss, and I really don't want any of the other guys running the SO. :wacko:

And I can't even get on my county's results webpage, it says, "Service Unavailable, Please Try Later." :sad:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 2, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I love dinner table conversation at the station



Aaaaaaand?????????????????????


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Nov 3, 2010)

My state just turned back to being Republican today


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Nov 3, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> My state just turned back to being Republican today



And mine just turned democratic.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 3, 2010)

And the open senate seat in mine is tied up 50%-50% right now with about 63% of precincts reporting.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Nov 3, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> And mine just turned democratic.


Sorry my friend....guess political idiocracy has to survive somewhere..........


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 3, 2010)

frostbiteEMT said:


> Sorry my friend....guess political idiocracy has to survive somewhere..........



To be fair, Whitman (GOP candidate for governor)  wasn't the brightest crayon in the box...


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 3, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> Mr Brown come fly me away in your helicopter lol



Nah its late, Brown can't be bothered getting up.  He will however send somebody to pick you up


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 3, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> My state just turned back to being Republican today



Martinez won then?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 3, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Aaaaaaand?????????????????????



One of our medics works for the OMI up in Odessa and she started talking about maggots. So we wound up trading stories of the oddest place we've ever found them on a scene


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey JT keep an eye out for this fellow  .....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 3, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Hey JT keep an eye out for this fellow  .....



That is the second time in the past three of four weeks you have posted that picture. You do know that three strikes is out, right?


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 3, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> That is the second time in the past three of four weeks you have posted that picture. You do know that three strikes is out, right?



Call it, friendo


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 3, 2010)

mrbrown said:


> call it, friendo



steeeeee-u-riiiiiiiiike two!!!!!


That is supposed to be all caps, but it won't let me.......


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 3, 2010)

This is great! :lol:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGwgTqz5uBU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Harvey (Nov 3, 2010)

I Didnt see anything in there about Candidate Brown winning??? Did you concede?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 3, 2010)

Harvey said:


> I Didnt see anything in there about Candidate Brown winning??? Did you concede?



Nawwww......his race is just too close to call. Just like all the rest do far.

And the WA sneate race is still 50-50. With the dems leading by like 10,000. But we are only 60% reported, so there is still hope!


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 3, 2010)

Brown was busy making his trademark Fudgealicious .... 

2lb dark chocolate chips
One packet of marshmellows
One can of evaporated (condensed) milk
One egg
1c butter
1c sugar
2c flour
2t baking powder

Melt chocolate, butter, sugar, marshmellows and condensed milk in a pot over medium heat, stirring frequently, do not allow to burn!

Mix together with flour, egg and baking powder

Bake 

*Caution* may cause heart palpatations, diabetes, blurry vision, sweating, nausea and weight gain


----------



## CAO (Nov 3, 2010)

Sounds nommy.  What are the details on the baking?

The past few elections, I've noticed something.  It doesn't matter who wins or loses, but the people you see complaining about the results online generally seem unable to type/spell/communicate in anything resembling English.

Political persuasion aside, I'm kinda glad the people they vote for don't win.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 3, 2010)

CAO said:


> Sounds nommy.  What are the details on the baking?



Brown just bakes everything at 350 until it looks done ....


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Nov 3, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown just bakes everything at 350 until it looks done ....


Make sure you bake enough for all of us......


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 3, 2010)

frostbiteEMT said:


> Make sure you bake enough for all of us......



As a woman addicted to chocolate... I agree!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 3, 2010)

CAO said:


> The past few elections, I've noticed something.  It doesn't matter who wins or loses, but the people you see complaining about the results online generally seem unable to type/spell/communicate in anything resembling English.



Wate whut? I kan spel just fin. 


I can't believe that the Federal Senate face is even close. How can an incumbent, who consistently performs as one of the least effective senators in DC even be close to winning? 

C'mon people!


----------



## CAO (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey, I said "generally," haha.

It's just hard to take people seriously when they complain about the results, condemn the victors, and spout such nonsense as "BloO iS Troo, reD is dEd!!1"

Um...honey?  Why don't you go play while the grownups talk.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Nov 3, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Martinez won then?



Yes sir! Lol


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 4, 2010)

While I was at work my dad got taken to the hosptial via ambulance. Can't get a hold of my mom, don't know what hospital he's at. aw;liiejrg;olawejg;oaerijgaw;oigjawr;oehijaewr;oigjawro;gjW;OEIGJrogjW;OEIJG;OAERHJA;JKLGH;LKSFJH;lkj;lsakjrhg;lksfdjh


ETA, got ahold of mom. Appendix, he's having surgery tonight.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, My "Brown Fudgealicious" did not turn  out well at all. it was forgotten in the oven for way too long.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 4, 2010)

A morning where I'm not at the station for now. It's kinda nice. But I'm on call, so I might be going in if medic 1 gets a call today


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 4, 2010)

My pops had an emergency appendectomy last night. Got discharged this morning. Not ten minutes after being home he was screaming doubled up on the floor, 911 was activated. 

Sucks how quickly one can be pulled to the other side of the system.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 4, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> My pops had an emergency appendectomy last night. Got discharged this morning. Not ten minutes after being home he was screaming doubled up on the floor, 911 was activated.
> 
> Sucks how quickly one can be pulled to the other side of the system.



Wow, that no good! Thoughts and prayers are with y'all today. Hope he is doing better by now.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2010)

New idea for an anti-smoking campaign. 

Smoking leads to bladder cancer. Bladder cancer means sticking a metal pole through the urethra to pluck cancer cells from the bladder epithelium. Include illustrations of said procedure. 

Just remember the following. 

What's the length of the female urethra? 4 cm.

What's the length of the male urethra? It depends.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 4, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> My pops had an emergency appendectomy last night. Got discharged this morning. Not ten minutes after being home he was screaming doubled up on the floor, 911 was activated.
> 
> Sucks how quickly one can be pulled to the other side of the system.



Ended up being an internal hematoma about the size of a softball and a half. Just saw him a couple hours ago, they've got him all doped up, they put him on a CCT rig to take him down to a different hospital. 

Anybody know what they do with these? Drain 'em?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2010)

...oh, and thankyou AHA. The 2010 guidelines are a God send to my jihad against blind supplemental oxygen administration.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ridryder 911 lives!


(_based on a recent spotting_)





Ventmedic, I know you're out there!


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 4, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> Ridryder 911 lives!
> 
> 
> (_based on a recent spotting_)
> ...




It'd be nice to see her around here again. Even if she was a little... testy she had a lot of good information.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2010)

Misread


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 4, 2010)

Interview in the morning for a 911 agency... have to be up at 5am to drive 2.5hours for the interview at 9am... followed by a 12hr shift on my normal truck.  It's going to be a 24 hour day.


----------



## beandip4all (Nov 5, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Interview in the morning for a 911 agency... have to be up at 5am to drive 2.5hours for the interview at 9am... followed by a 12hr shift on my normal truck.  It's going to be a 24 hour day.



Good luck on your interview! 

2.5 hour drive... worth it for you to commute to if you get the position?  Or, would you relocate?

Again, kick butt tomorrow


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 5, 2010)

I think I've just volunteered to be Infectious Disease Control Officer for my squad.  Be afraid.  Be very afraid.    

Can the MPH be far off?  I can tell people to wash their hands with the best of them.


----------



## Pittma (Nov 5, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> I think I've just volunteered to be Infectious Disease Control Officer for my squad.  Be afraid.  Be very afraid.
> 
> Can the MPH be far off?  I can tell people to wash their hands with the best of them.



People from New Jersey wash their hands?!!!!


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 5, 2010)

Pittma said:


> People from New Jersey wash their hands?!!!!



Only north of the 195 corridor.  Don't know what the 856ers do.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 5, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Interview in the morning for a 911 agency... have to be up at 5am to drive 2.5hours for the interview at 9am... followed by a 12hr shift on my normal truck.  It's going to be a 24 hour day.


Good luck man. Hope you get a 911 job soon. 


Starting the back half of my twenty four now. Three calls last night, including two to the city.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 5, 2010)

It's 57° this morning.  I get to break out the leather jacket this morning. w00t!



Linuss said:


> Interview in the morning for a 911 agency... have to be up at 5am to drive 2.5hours for the interview at 9am... followed by a 12hr shift on my normal truck.  It's going to be a 24 hour day.



Good luck on the interview.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 5, 2010)

id just like to say this thread is very off topic.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 5, 2010)

Harvey said:


> id just like to say this thread is very off topic.



But if offtopic is the topic  of the thread, wouldn't that mean this thread is on topic cause its offtopic?


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Nov 5, 2010)

EMS/Fire job fair today at CNM for the EMT students ^_^


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 5, 2010)

ems/leo505 said:


> ems/fire job fair today at cnm for the emt students ^_^



cnm?


----------



## medic417 (Nov 5, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> But if offtopic is the topic  of the thread, wouldn't that mean this thread is on topic cause its offtopic?



Or is it ectopic?:unsure:


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 5, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> cnm?



Central New Mexico community college


----------



## Harvey (Nov 5, 2010)

Absolutely Not! its non-topical. dont try to muddy the waters here with your Monty Python topic antics.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 5, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Absolutely Not! its non-topical. dont try to muddy the waters here with your Monty Python topic antics.



I'm dreadfully sorry sir.....could you possibly speak in a higher register?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh boy.....just went on another high speed MVA with critical peds pts. I know many of you probably have lots of critical peds, but not around here. That is my second MVA with multiple critical peds pts. Three last time, two this time. The vehicle that was rear ended at about 70 mph had the car seat with the 1 y/o in it pushed all the way to the roof and the kid was pinned between the seat and the roof. I have never seen fire cut a car apart so fast. I like not having multiple critical peds on scene.  :sad:


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 6, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Or is it ectopic?:unsure:



GOD. At the clinic we once had a horrible practice manager who I once heard ask a patient if she'd ever had a "topical pregnancy."

Very odd mental image :unsure:


----------



## medic417 (Nov 6, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> GOD. At the clinic we once had a horrible practice manager who I once heard ask a patient if she'd ever had a "topical pregnancy."
> 
> Very odd mental image :unsure:



:unsure::wacko::blink::huh:


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 6, 2010)

She didn't last long.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 6, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> She didn't last long.



Oh I'm sorry have you found a job somewhere else yet?


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 6, 2010)

Brown comes back from being away to find no talk of Brown has occured during Browns absense?

Brown is dissapointed at his loyal subjects


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 7, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh boy.....just went on another high speed MVA with critical peds pts. I know many of you probably have lots of critical peds, but not around here. That is my second MVA with multiple critical peds pts. Three last time, two this time. The vehicle that was rear ended at about 70 mph had the car seat with the 1 y/o in it pushed all the way to the roof and the kid was pinned between the seat and the roof. I have never seen fire cut a car apart so fast. I like not having multiple critical peds on scene.  :sad:



Make that a fatality MVA now. 1 y/o female died early this AM. Dang, I hate it. I just hate it. I know bad stuff happens, but why does it have to happen to kids? What did she ever do to deserve to die in a completely preventable wreck?


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 7, 2010)

And make that ANOTHER ticket that my Paramedic uniform got me out of.  ^_^


Rolled a stop sign seeing no cars around... until the blue lights popped on.  He came on up and got my license and insurance and after looking at it for a bit said "Well, I'm not going to write a citation tonight because I respect what you do as a Paramedic".

But I also got the guilt talk of "And how many accidents have you worked by people rolling through stop signs?"





I love mutual respect between emergency services.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 7, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown comes back from being away to find no talk of Brown has occured during Browns absense?
> 
> Brown is dissapointed at his loyal subjects



Oh, Brown was away? I didn't even notice.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 7, 2010)

Important lessons tonight.

1. Don't drink and drive

2. If you do, don't speed.

3. If you do speed and drink and drive, don't miss a turn.

4. If you do miss a turn, you might meet my parent's neighbor's palm tree. If you do, back straight back instead of making a 100 point turn. 

5. If possible civilian (such as my father) shouldn't be the ones calling 911, as they focus on things like blathering on that the van is making said 100 point and the license plate instead of making sure a good location is given, especially since we're on the city/county line.

Pictures:


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Nov 7, 2010)

Reset those clocks and sleep in!


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 7, 2010)

It's 46° in southwest Florida this morning.


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 7, 2010)

It got down to a warm 35 here in IL where im at..


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 7, 2010)

Got off a week vacation, went to Arizona to visit some great friends and had a great time.  Came back from the vacation, go to work the next morning.  My day  starts with a single vehicle rollover, one Frank.  

Wish I was still on vacation!!!! and dont forget about the nice weather I left!!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 7, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> Reset those clocks and sleep in!



Or be me and forget about it haha


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 8, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> Reset those clocks and sleep in!



Picked up a patient at 0153, dropped him off at 0117. Took the fool back in time. h34r:

Working on my anatomy homework after a 59.5 hour shift. If only I could work part time while going to school...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 8, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> Picked up a patient at 0153, dropped him off at 0117. Took the fool back in time. h34r:
> 
> Working on my anatomy homework after a 59.5 hour shift. If only I could work part time while going to school...



I love that. I didn't work the time change this year, but I did last year. Had one call like that. I also worked the spring time change looked like we were on scene an hour and 15 mins for a simple lift assist.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 8, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I love that. I didn't work the time change this year, but I did last year. Had one call like that. I also worked the spring time change looked like we were on scene an hour and 15 mins for a simple lift assist.



I HAVE been on scene for more than 1.5 hours for a 'simple' lift assist.  ^_^


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2010)

I have changed my mind on old. 23 is no longer considered old. 24 is the new 'old'


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Nov 8, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I have changed my mind on old. 23 is no longer considered old. 24 is the new 'old'



agreed


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Nov 8, 2010)

Rule Number 2: _Beware of Bathrooms_


----------



## gillysaurus (Nov 8, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I have changed my mind on old. 23 is no longer considered old. 24 is the new 'old'



I was just thinking about this today, how weird is that? At any rate, I agree.

Are you a basic in CO, JT? If so, where at?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2010)

gillysaurus said:


> I was just thinking about this today, how weird is that? At any rate, I agree.
> 
> Are you a basic in CO, JT? If so, where at?



I worked for a little bit at ACA in Centennial, now I'm in TX working as an EMT-I in Pecos


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 8, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> Picked up a patient at 0153, dropped him off at 0117. Took the fool back in time. h34r:



Brown was going to take the piss and make some reference to Back to the Future here but is too tired.

Night!


----------



## apagea99 (Nov 8, 2010)

Army issued me a new fleece over the weekend. It's warm and comfy, but it's hard to look tough while wearing a Snuggie! :blush:


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 8, 2010)

apagea99 said:


> Army issued me a new fleece over the weekend. It's warm and comfy, but it's hard to look tough while wearing a Snuggie! :blush:



I think I get issued mine next week  MOS???


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2010)

I need a couple more pairs of uniform pants for school (blue not black like my normal ones)... And right now I just saw an add that makes me happy I'm a NAEMT member  Cheap 5.11 gear, including the jacket I want


----------



## foxfire (Nov 8, 2010)

Had my first major trauma as a paramedic student last week. Lets just say I was sweating bullets the whole time.  The trauma center called it after a 30 minutes or so of working the code. 
I think I have officaly chased away the white cloud. 
Three shifts, and two code 99's under my belt as a medic student. I am happy!!!B)B)


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 8, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I need a couple more pairs of uniform pants for school (blue not black like my normal ones)... And right now I just saw an add that makes me happy I'm a NAEMT member  Cheap 5.11 gear, including the jacket I want



From whence did you procure this information?


----------



## Harvey (Nov 9, 2010)

*wrong CPR cert.*

Well lesson learned. I went through this CPR class and got an AHA Heartsaver CPR card. well i just got done paying for the AHA CPR for Healthcare Provider class. Yay gotta love those 60 dollar mistakes.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 9, 2010)

I think Mr. Brown is probably to blame for this one!


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 9, 2010)

Home today... working on... well, stuff.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 9, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Home today... working on... well, stuff.



Home today.... Sleeping.

Working nights is rapidly losing it's charm. :-|


----------



## fma08 (Nov 9, 2010)

Figured I should stop in with a Hey! after being back.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 9, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> From whence did you procure this information?



From an email from NAEMT that showed up in my inbox


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 9, 2010)

Harvey said:


> I think Mr. Brown is probably to blame for this one!



That is what the coroner said too!

Brown just made vegetarian super chilli


----------



## medic417 (Nov 9, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown just made vegetarian super chilli



Chile can not be made w/o meat no matter what vegetarians claim.  Why is it vegetarians won't eat meat yet they try and make products that they claim taste like meat?( soy bacon, even hot dogs wonder if those are made with vegetable by products? )


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 9, 2010)

Nah Brown dont try and do that he's just out to avoid the colorectal cancer


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm not a vegetarian but I have to admit I truly enjoy some of the meat imposter stuff... morningstar "chicken nuggets," boca burgers and the spicy chicken patties rock.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Nov 9, 2010)

Meat is the only way to go! Then again i did grow up around a farming family, so i might be a little biased on the subject.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow, I cant believe its only Tuesday.  It feels like it should be Thursday or Friday. Why is this week going by so SLLLOOOOWWWW??? :excl:


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Nov 9, 2010)

Beef. It's What's For Dinner.
Doesn't that sound a whole lot better than
Tofu. It's what's for dinner.


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 10, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> Wow, I cant believe its only Tuesday.  It feels like it should be Thursday or Friday. Why is this week going by so SLLLOOOOWWWW??? :excl:



Screw you. Tomorrow is my Monday.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 10, 2010)

Sigh. Have to get up for work in less than 2 hours, and I'm still awake. I hate day shift.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 10, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Screw you. Tomorrow is my Monday.



Haha  well on your tuesday it will be my TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!! B)


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 10, 2010)

Dude the swings are KILLING me. I'm glad for the experience... but being a trainee on the busy end of the week (weds-sun) during the "power shift" (1400-0000) working a police radio channel + phones is BRUTAL. Fun, but stressful.

I literally cried last time I worked. :wacko:


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 10, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Dude the swings are KILLING me. I'm glad for the experience... but being a trainee on the busy end of the week (weds-sun) during the "power shift" (1400-0000) working a police radio channel + phones is BRUTAL. Fun, but stressful.
> 
> I literally cried last time I worked. :wacko:




9-1-1... Please hold.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 10, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Dude the swings are KILLING me. I'm glad for the experience... but being a trainee on the busy end of the week (weds-sun) during the "power shift" (1400-0000) working a police radio channel + phones is BRUTAL. Fun, but stressful.
> 
> I literally cried last time I worked. :wacko:



that sucks.. That is why I like my 12 12 24 shift


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 10, 2010)

Hahaha of course it's not a primary channel. It's just the channel cops come over to call for tows, case numbers, to run people for warrants, and some very strange non-emergent requests XD. I usually have to put the officers on hold, unfortunately, but if I have an EMS call that I have help on the way for but need to stay on the phone for, but doesn't require constant attention such as CPR/choking... I will happily attend to the officers while still passively listening to the caller.  It does get insane though. I love running 3 people with 4 Latino last names while still taking 911s and calling tows for other officers. Kinda.


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 10, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> that sucks.. That is why I like my 12 12 24 shift



I'd love to do 12s... I used to do them. No way I could do 24s though sitting in one place in dispatch with the call volume we get.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 10, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> I'd love to do 12s... I used to do them. No way I could do 24s though sitting in one place in dispatch with the call volume we get.



I dont think i could be a dispatcher.  Just responding to calls and trying to get the information from the face to face is hard enough.. i couldnt imagine trying to do it over the phone.  

So your one of the evil voices that yells at me when I am nice and warm in my bed asleep, that tells me to get up and go some where!!!!


----------



## Aprz (Nov 10, 2010)

In my phlebotomy class, we did our first human venipunctures on each other today.


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 10, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> I dont think i could be a dispatcher.  Just responding to calls and trying to get the information from the face to face is hard enough.. i couldnt imagine trying to do it over the phone.
> 
> So your one of the evil voices that yells at me when I am nice and warm in my bed asleep, that tells me to get up and go some where!!!!



Hehehe. I wish we didn't have to half the time I swear!!! 

It's very different. You know how in EMS it's best to answer open-ended questions? Absolutely not the case on the phone. It's a very different mindset and difficult to adjust to. 

I wish we could automate part of our 911s. "If you are reporting baby-mama drama, please press 1. Press 2 to be the 10th person to report an accident we've been on scene of for 10 minutes, that you have no idea of the location, whether or not involved persons are injured, and did not witness. Press 3 if your neighborhood kids are pissing you off." Etc etc


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 10, 2010)

Aprz said:


> In my phlebotomy class, we did our first human venipunctures on each other today.



Kill anyone yet?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 10, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Hehehe. I wish we didn't have to half the time I swear!!!
> 
> It's very different. You know how in EMS it's best to answer open-ended questions? Absolutely not the case on the phone. It's a very different mindset and difficult to adjust to.
> 
> I wish we could automate part of our 911s. "If you are reporting baby-mama drama, please press 1. Press 2 to be the 10th person to report an accident we've been on scene of for 10 minutes, that you have no idea of the location, whether or not involved persons are injured, and did not witness. Press 3 if your neighborhood kids are pissing you off." Etc etc



I hate calling 911 in general.  I remember the last time I called 911 for a Car Accident, I identified my self and informed dispatch exactly what needed and how many patients I had on scene that would have to be transported.  the dispatcher, (I know you guys have your protocols and all those lovely questions you have to ask) started asking me those questions.. 

I learned, if you witness an accident and have your radio with you! DONT USE YOUR CELL PHONE, Use your radio, dispatch wont ask as many questions!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 10, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Hehehe. I wish we didn't have to half the time I swear!!!



That is a bold faced lie and you know it! Don't even attempt to deny it. 


Jk, jk.........I mean, at least I'm partly kidding.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 10, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> That is a bold faced lie and you know it! Don't even attempt to deny it.
> 
> 
> Jk, jk.........I mean, at least I'm partly kidding.



There was a key word in Lucid statement "HALF" ....


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 10, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> I hate calling 911 in general.  I remember the last time I called 911 for a Car Accident, I identified my self and informed dispatch exactly what needed and how many patients I had on scene that would have to be transported.  the dispatcher, (I know you guys have your protocols and all those lovely questions you have to ask) started asking me those questions..
> 
> I learned, if you witness an accident and have your radio with you! DONT USE YOUR CELL PHONE, Use your radio, dispatch wont ask as many questions!



I was tempted to call back after a call and complain to a manager about a 911 dispatcher who did that once to me when requesting paramedics once for my patient. Of course besides the EMD questions, I was told that "they don't provide paramedic escorts" ("paramedic escort" is the technically, albeit obscure, correct term) and when I asked for an ETA I was told that 'they were responding with lights and sirens.' That, of course, does not answer my question about an ETA.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 10, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Kill anyone yet?


Nope, but I am pretty sure this one guy in the class will. Before being allowed to do venipunctures on each other, we had to demonstrate we can do it on a mannequin, and the testing style was similar to EMT where you had to verbalize and do everything. I was watching that guy, and he failed horribly. He was sweating bullets, shaking like crazy, and the needle was a U shape when it came out of the mannequin arm. Thankfully they failed him, but he's still in the program, and has a chance to continue. Even if he passes, I will forever fear him, and expect death and poked out eyes.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 10, 2010)

Brown is distraught having performed an esophageal intubation earlier this evening .....


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 10, 2010)

On the bright side, once you get done intubating that hole, there's only one hole left to intube. 

...and yes, that's also what she said.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 10, 2010)

Brown is even more distraught because he used a bougie


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 10, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is even more distraught because he used a bougie



That's it, your future as an anesthesiologist is over!


----------



## medic417 (Nov 10, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is even more distraught because he used a bougie



There is no issue if you caught it.  There is an issue if you transported and the hospital caught it.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 10, 2010)

I need a hug, Its my B-day. 235 years! Semper Fi


----------



## Jackson (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm going to propose... :wacko:


----------



## fma08 (Nov 10, 2010)

Harvey said:


> I need a hug, Its my B-day. 235 years! Semper Fi



235 years eh? Care to share your secret?


----------



## Harvey (Nov 10, 2010)

Today is the 235th Birthday of the United States Marine Corps.


----------



## CAO (Nov 10, 2010)

Called to follow up on an interview a couple of weeks ago.  I was told that they hired a couple before my interview, so they'll be giving me a call if they don't work out.

To get the job, I have to wait for them to fail.  That's not exactly a nice thing to wish for.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 10, 2010)

I have an apartment finally  Now to wait till Friday for power to be turned on. And get cable/internet installed.
Luckily I've got this hotel room for tonight, and I start 12 hours of on call tomorrow morning and 24 hours of on duty tomorrow evening


----------



## Harvey (Nov 10, 2010)

Congrats. goodluck getting set up!


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 10, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> That's it, your future as an anesthesiologist is over!



Looks like Brown will have to switch to being a dermatologist or using the largyngeal mask 



medic417 said:


> There is no issue if you caught it.  There is an issue if you transported and the hospital caught it.



No issue there mate, as soon as Brown has passed the tube and connected it to the bag it looked dodge; no chest rise, no misting, the self inflating bag would not inflate .... got it fixed up within 10-15 seconds.

At least there was no suxamethonium involved.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 10, 2010)

Harvey said:


> I need a hug, Its my B-day. 235 years! Semper Fi



Happy birthday Devil Dog!


----------



## Harvey (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you kindly, Semper Fi


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Nov 10, 2010)

Lol no matter how badass the Marines think they are they are still *under* the Navy.  lol

-HMR, US Navy ^_^


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Nov 10, 2010)

Ooorah!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 10, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> Lol no matter how badass the Marines think they are they are still *under* the Navy.  lol
> 
> -HMR, US Navy ^_^



No no no no no. They fall under the Secretary of the Navy. That's all. Besides, someone has to be there to defend the ship from its own crew. Lol. The MA shack and the armory are USMC run.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Nov 10, 2010)

Lol, yeah yeah...but the Navy Corpsmen takes care of the marines


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 11, 2010)

Brown is still distraught over intubating the esophagus ... but is pleased he noticed it and fixed it and that the HEMS Doctor did not notice!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 11, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> Lol, yeah yeah...but the Navy Corpsmen takes care of the marines



Lol! Yea, but who keeps the corpsman alive in an engagement? 


Ha ha ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 11, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is still distraught over intubating the esophagus ... but is pleased he noticed it and fixed it and that the HEMS Doctor did not notice!



Don't feel too bad Brown. Now, I'm no paramedic or nuffin, but while running thru scenarios tonite at OTEP, during a scenario for the medics about a child with stridor and other obvious signs of epiglottis including increased cyanosis and decreased LOC. I (being a stupid intermediate) asked, so, as a medic, would you RSI this kiddo? :-S Got a good laugh out of the instructor. Lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 11, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> Lol, yeah yeah...but the Navy Corpsmen takes care of the marines




Marines*


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 11, 2010)

LilRay said:


> I'm going to propose... :wacko:



Dude don't do it!  J/K.. kinda  Good luck


----------



## Harvey (Nov 11, 2010)

Not going there, Haha Happy Veterans Day all!!!


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 11, 2010)

Another beautiful morning in Sarasota.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 11, 2010)

Happy Veterans Day Everyone One!!!

SPC KDL, ARNG


----------



## Jackson (Nov 11, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Dude don't do it!  J/K.. kinda  Good luck



haha thanks man.


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 12, 2010)

How do ya'll deal with the frustration of coworkers, the parents of young children, doing dumb **** such as speeding around seatbelt-less, drinking profusely, and smoking like a chimney... when they fully know, firsthand, the consequences of such behavior??

I wish I could say this behavior didn't bother me, and it usually doesn't, but when it's the parent of a toddler... I get really frustrated. UGH. I'm not overly nosy and I have no place to say anything... just venting.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 12, 2010)

We stuck each other Tuesday (11/9). I got an owie on my left AC. Actually didn't hurt at all (and still doesn't hurt), but it looks bad.







Oh, my partner was successful, but I missed.  He already had several venipuncture done to him earlier (like maybe two weeks ago) on both of his arms so all the good veins were taken up. I was going to go higher up or lower (cause we haven't learned how to do it anywhere else yet and the teacher said it was okay although I don't expect it to be much different in the hand), but just as I was about to stick him, the teacher said go higher up than what I was doing (I was gonna go into a spot were the vein was still visible). I went up not thinking that the vein kinda goes diagonally, and thought it went vertically instead so I missed it. Lancets are easier.  Can't miss with those (I hope)!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 12, 2010)

I likey this built in bluetooth in my dad's brand new Suburban, which incidentally I get to drive for two weeks while he is out of town and my truck is down.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 12, 2010)

*Brown takes off his Cat In The Hat hat and snuggles up with his teddy ready for a good nights sleep


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 12, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> *Brown takes off his Cat In The Hat hat and snuggles up with his teddy ready for a good nights sleep



Did you ditch Mrs. Brown for a teddy, or did Mrs. Brown tell you that a teddy is the only thing you'll be snuggling with today.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 12, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Did you ditch Mrs. Brown for a teddy, or did Mrs. Brown tell you that a teddy is the only thing you'll be snuggling with today.



The latter


----------



## medic417 (Nov 12, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Did you ditch Mrs. Brown for a teddy, or did Mrs. Brown tell you that a teddy is the only thing you'll be snuggling with today.



Brown is no cat, he has no hat.
Brown's life has strife, he has no wife.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 12, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Brown is no cat, he has no hat.
> Brown's life has strife, he has no wife.



When Brown goes to sleep, no girl warms his bed,
'Cause he sleeps on a couch, out in the shed.


----------



## Stephanie. (Nov 12, 2010)

I love my dispatch job. I love my dispatch job. I love my dispatch job.


I just took a 911 call AND dispatched the fire department on a man who said "I was giving my daughters poodle a bath, and his leg got stuck in the drain and we can't get it out... I've already tried Crisco Oil and the dog keeps yelping.."



I love my dispatch job. I love my dispatch job. I love my dispatch job.


----------



## mct601 (Nov 12, 2010)

anytime I get bored on shift, I reference to this thread for amusement


----------



## Stephanie. (Nov 12, 2010)

mct601 said:


> anytime I get bored on shift, I reference to this thread for amusement



You could play WWF... I sent you mine 9 days ago.. C'mon slacker.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 13, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> When Brown goes to sleep, no girl warms his bed,
> 'Cause he sleeps on a couch, out in the shed.



STFU bro Brown has only been banished to the couch once


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 13, 2010)

Car broke down at the station tonight  since I'm on call tonight I'll just crash here.


----------



## gillysaurus (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh goodness. So bored. Here for the next 3 hours... Bring on the entertainment, EMTLife!

:wacko:


----------



## medic417 (Nov 13, 2010)

gillysaurus said:


> Oh goodness. So bored. Here for the next 3 hours... Bring on the entertainment, EMTLife!
> 
> :wacko:



Party party party par.. z z z z z zz z  z z z z z z z     (sleep apnea)                   zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Aprz (Nov 13, 2010)

Heh, the sleep apnea part made me laugh a little. Goodnight guys. o/


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 13, 2010)

*Brown collapses on the ground, burnt out from relentlessly fighting on heroically and attempts to summon the energy to hold up a white flag


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 13, 2010)

Y'know, I was never particularly fond of bacon. But after watching a lady puke up whole strips of bacon today, I don't think I'll be able to eat it for (ever/ a while).


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 13, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> Y'know, I was never particularly fond of bacon. But after watching a lady puke up whole strips of bacon today, I don't think I'll be able to eat it for (ever/ a while).



Oh gag! Just reading that turned my stomach.


----------



## Stephanie. (Nov 13, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> Y'know, I was never particularly fond of bacon. But after watching a lady puke up whole strips of bacon today, I don't think I'll be able to eat it for (ever/ a while).



Uck!! I could have gone without that visual..


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 13, 2010)

Hope everyone has had a better day than me today. About to get off shift as soon as my relief gets here. Then time to have ny medic drive me home in the bus.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh boy. One week from today I take the practical exam for my Nat'l I-85. I think I'll go start a thread titled:

nremt practicals exams on saturday u hav any advice

LOL! (Bad grammar and lack of capitalization and punctuation emphasized)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 13, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Hope everyone has had a better day than me today. About to get off shift as soon as my relief gets here. Then time to have ny medic drive me home in the bus.



I'll try jt, but it's going to be a long night. My parents are gone and my little sister has a horrible cough and sore throat. We have had croup going around my area so of course I'm all worried about that.

Good luck with your car man! Find out what is wrong?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 13, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> STFU bro Brown has only been banished to the couch once



But that one time has lasted since 1955 
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=4571


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 13, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> Y'know, I was never particularly fond of bacon. But after watching a lady puke up whole strips of bacon today, I don't think I'll be able to eat it for (ever/ a while).



Thanks. I was hungry, not so much now.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 13, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Thanks. I was hungry, not so much now.



The EMS Diet Plan - Eat what you want because you won't be able to keep it down.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 13, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> The EMS Diet Plan - Eat what you want because you won't be able to keep it down.



I like that... I could work with that. It may work almost as well as cocaine.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 14, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> The EMS Diet Plan - Eat what you want because you won't be able to keep it down.



Being a sympathetic puker sucks.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 14, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Being a sympathetic puker sucks.



Brown is not looking forward to when Mrs Brown gets the morning sickness .... Browns house needs to have an ensuite next to the master bedroom Brown thinks.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 14, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is not looking forward to when Mrs Brown gets the morning sickness .... Browns house needs to have an ensuite next to the master bedroom Brown thinks.



Kat thinks if you do that, Mrs Brown will kick you to the couch.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 14, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Kat thinks if you do that, Mrs Brown will kick you to the couch.



Why? for making it easy for Mrs Brown to get to the toilet and puke up man, Mrs Brown could almost be chalked up to being the type who don't know how to take a favour! 

And Brown is plenty experienced at sleeping on the couch, and the floor


----------



## Aprz (Nov 14, 2010)

Nom nom nom nom Jr. Bacon Cheese Burger from Wendy's Nom nom nom nom nom....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 14, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> And Brown is plenty experienced at sleeping on the couch, and the floor



Hey! You said you only been banished to the couch once! From whence comes this "plenty experienced?"


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 14, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Being a sympathetic puker sucks.



Ahhhhh! You too! I hate it. I absolutely hate it.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Side note; I don't work this Sunday night! My first Sunday night off in months!


----------



## Aprz (Nov 14, 2010)

He probably chose to sleep on the couch for various reasons. ^_^


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 14, 2010)

Aprz said:


> He probably chose to sleep on the couch for various reasons. ^_^



Yup, like sleeping on the couch at the ambulance station


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 14, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ahhhhh! You too! I hate it. I absolutely hate it.



Yup, me too. My partners have learned that if a patient looks like they are going to puke to hand them a basin and me the trashcan.  I also get the same reaction hearing suction.

I can handle blood, guts, gore, and other fluids, but vomit? Ewww...:wacko:


----------



## MMiz (Nov 14, 2010)

Vomit is also my weakness.  You ralph in my rig, I ralph on you.  Fair is fair.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh man! There are more of you out there than I thought! I am the only sympathetic puker at my service. It is embarrassing! :blush: It doesn't help that I get terribly motion sick too. Usually I don't actually puke, just feel terribly nauseated. (Although I have learned to puke almost silently. LOL!) So usually by the time they puke in the rig, I'm already almost there myself. One of my favorites so far was the guy who drank 4 beers and a _pint_ of Captain Morgan Coconut Rum, ate two hot dogs, and decided to go ride his bike down the steepest hill in town......and flat out into the curb at the bottom. According to witnesses his bike just stopped and he kept going, about 15 feet through the air and another 5-10 on the ground. Anyhow, in full c-spine, in the rig, all that alcohol came up, mixed with huge chunks of hot dog and soggy pieces of bread. (Like pieces almost an inch long. I have no idea how he got them down.) Yummy!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm the only NON-sympathetic puker at my service. Guess who gets to do all the puke calls? :glare:


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 14, 2010)

At a chili cook-off supporting local fire and EMS departments.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 14, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> At a chili cook-off supporting local fire and EMS departments.



Hope they abide with the no vegetarian fake chili rules.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 14, 2010)

Lights, I am going to smack you. I was in the middle of eating cheesecake when I read that. My cat is thanking you, because she gets to finish it. For some reason, it is no longer appetizing.


----------



## Fox800 (Nov 14, 2010)

Puke and blood are no big deal. Feces and urine set me off. Gross.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 14, 2010)

Just remember, projectile vomit *ALWAYS* has the right of way.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 14, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Hope they abide with the no vegetarian fake chili rules.



Hey shut up


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 14, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Lights, I am going to smack you. I was in the middle of eating cheesecake when I read that. My cat is thanking you, because she gets to finish it. For some reason, it is no longer appetizing.



Oh I'm sorry. Tell you cat that she is welcome. 

On the whole puke subject here. After reading the post about the whole strips of bacon (typing this just made me gag slightly again) guess what my sister had made for breakfast this morning when I woke up. Yep......French toast and bacon. I had the French toast......just the French toast.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 14, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> Just remember, projectile vomit *ALWAYS* has the right of way.



On that note, why is it when a patient pukes, they manage to get it everywhere except the puke bucket?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 14, 2010)

That's why you don't use a puke bucket. Take a red bag, put a hole near the top of the bag. Put head through the hole. You now have a feed bag that's impossible to miss.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 14, 2010)

OK people, I am trying to find a cough expectorant for my 8 y/o sister who has terrible phlegm buildup in her throat and can't cough it up. Not an antitussive. What is an OTC drug that does that? I feel so stupid that I can't find one.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Nov 14, 2010)

CNM refers to me as an in resident EMT-B now lol


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 14, 2010)

Interesting weekend.  Spent a few days at the State EMS convention, which was great.  Word on the street is that NJ may adopt the EMT-AEMT-Paramedic scope of practice model, which I was pretty sure I'd never see here.  The medical directors even seem pretty keen on having the AEMT level, despite what the EMS Study Commission had to say.  

Maybe that I-85 won't be totally useless to me.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 14, 2010)

I am taking the plunge!!! Good bye single and bachelor life!!! everyone please wish me luck, i think i am going to need it.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 14, 2010)

God help you, you poor man. Why would you do something like that? Women are evil!h34r:


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 14, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> God help you, you poor man. Why would you do something like that? Women are evil!h34r:



Yes they are, that is why I said I need all the luck i can get


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 15, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> God help you, you poor man. Why would you do something like that? Women are evil!h34r:



Now why would you say a thing like that, Brown thinks you are somewhat correct but ssssh don't let Mrs Brown find out he said that /


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 15, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> OK people, I am trying to find a cough expectorant for my 8 y/o sister who has terrible phlegm buildup in her throat and can't cough it up. Not an antitussive. What is an OTC drug that does that? I feel so stupid that I can't find one.




Guaifenesin (Mucinex)


----------



## Harvey (Nov 15, 2010)

I love mucinex. Back when i was a healthy young smoker. it breaks up the junk and lets you cough it all up. god bless em. im still working on the quitting smokin part


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 15, 2010)

Sweet.  They accepted my PTO for next week, so I have to work today/Wed/Fri/Sat/Sun, then I get the next 7 days off.


Hopefully I hear back from the other agency I interviewed with and get the offer today / tomorrow so I can do my notice...


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 15, 2010)

Aeromedical retrevial registrar (helicopter medical officer) Brown needs an extra set of hands .... ever wanted to fly?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 15, 2010)

I was on call for 12 hours last night... I actually worked 10 of them. It was a crazy night. a 5 patient rollover, transfer to the city, and a couple sick calls.


----------



## Sumredhead86 (Nov 15, 2010)

Brown.. fly? YES. New Zealand.. Double Yes.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 15, 2010)

what do you want for Christmas Mr. brown?


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 15, 2010)

Sumredhead86 said:


> Brown.. fly? YES. New Zealand.. Double Yes.



Brown likes your attitude.  Get down here stat!



Harvey said:


> what do you want for Christmas Mr. brown?



Brown would like hmm, lets see...

- to become a flying HEMS Doctor? No,
- to become an anaesthesti? No,
- to drive round in the gangsta-as hella awesome HEMS Doctor car? No,
- to win the lotto? No,
- for Brown's boss to drop dead? Tempting but no,
- for Brown's mother in law to drop dead? Mrs Brown may find it tempting, but ... no,
- for peace on earth? Foo that just a notion used on suckers by the New World Order so no,

Hmmm .... well seeing as how Mrs Brown might read this Brown would like one of the between one and four Mini Brown's that they have agreed to try for.

Now, because Mrs Brown might not read this .... Brown would like his Christmas present to be in voucher form redeemable for up to 12 months at a later date for a post-dated present of equal or higher value than Santa was going to give Brown at Christmas time.

Oh ... and Brown had best be careful on the first one seeing as how Brown has more girls names than boys on the list of potential names .... Brown may just end up with a house full of girls.  Eeek!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 15, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Now, because Mrs Brown might not read this .... Brown would like his Christmas present to be in voucher form redeemable for up to 12 months at a later date for a post-dated present of equal or higher value than Santa was going to give Brown at Christmas time.



Now Brown, you know Santa is tired of you asking for a blow up doll.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 16, 2010)

Whelp, the job I interviewed for the other Friday?   They called and offered me the job 



Now... I'm scared crapless because they are some of the most advanced EMS protocols I've ever seen...holy cow.  But it should be fun doing EMS where I have a 45 minute transport to a level 2, and an hour transport to a level 1 with burn ward.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 16, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Whelp, the job I interviewed for the other Friday?   They called and offered me the job
> 
> Now... I'm scared crapless because they are some of the most advanced EMS protocols I've ever seen...holy cow.  But it should be fun doing EMS where I have a 45 minute transport to a level 2, and an hour transport to a level 1 with burn ward.



Congratulations!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 16, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Whelp, the job I interviewed for the other Friday?   They called and offered me the job
> 
> 
> 
> Now... I'm scared crapless because they are some of the most advanced EMS protocols I've ever seen...holy cow.  But it should be fun doing EMS where I have a 45 minute transport to a level 2, and an hour transport to a level 1 with burn ward.



Congrats! What company?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 16, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Whelp, the job I interviewed for the other Friday?   They called and offered me the job
> 
> 
> 
> Now... I'm scared crapless because they are some of the most advanced EMS protocols I've ever seen...holy cow.  But it should be fun doing EMS where I have a 45 minute transport to a level 2, and an hour transport to a level 1 with burn ward.


Congrats man! Get in good with HR so you can help me land a job there when I get my medic 

And In other news for today... Got my provisional acceptance for the Medic program in Odessa starting in January  I should get formal notification the middle of December


----------



## Harvey (Nov 16, 2010)

Santa wont bring you any of that stuff. How about a nice Pen! or a sweater.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Nov 16, 2010)

annnnnnd I'm posting on EMT Life... That can only mean one thing.  Stuck at a slow *** station with no Internet ( so I can't study on my laptop). And of course.  2 hours left on shift and less than that for ALS calls all day.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 16, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> annnnnnd I'm posting on EMT Life... That can only mean one thing.  Stuck at a slow *** station with no Internet ( so I can't study on my laptop). And of course.  2 hours left on shift and less than that for ALS calls all day.



Thanks for visiting us during your downtime.


----------



## emt_irl (Nov 16, 2010)

so random one for you's my girlfriend of 2 and a half years just dumped me, thats sucks!!
really hope it doesnt effect my work life though as i due back on the ambulance in 2 days time.

anyone have any good tips to fend off personal thing in the workplace? i hope its a real busy shift to keep my mind on the job!


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 16, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Santa wont bring you any of that stuff. How about a nice Pen! or a sweater.



Santa is getting cheaper and cheaper every year, man!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 16, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Now why would you say a thing like that, Brown thinks you are somewhat correct but ssssh don't let Mrs Brown find out he said that /



I wont tell Mrs. Brown


----------



## Jackson (Nov 17, 2010)

*slaps beads* :unsure: That is all.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 17, 2010)

LilRay said:


> *slaps beads* :unsure: That is all.


:blink:


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Nov 17, 2010)

Passed my final exam, now I must approach the State Medical Board lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 17, 2010)

State medical board? Or the office of EMS? 
Where you gonna do your state test at? I'm testing in.clovis in December for my permanent intermediate NM cert. 


EMS/LEO505 said:


> Passed my final exam, now I must approach the State Medical Board lol


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 17, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> I wont tell Mrs. Brown



Even so mate, Mrs Brown is all powerful, all seeing and all knowing  .....


----------



## WVEmt (Nov 17, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Even so mate, Mrs Brown is all powerful, all seeing and all knowing  .....



Sounds like Mr Brown should be worshiping Mrs Brown. lol


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 17, 2010)

WVEmt said:


> Sounds like Mr Brown should be worshiping Mrs Brown. lol



Don't give her any ideas mate ....


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Today is the oldest you have ever been, and the youngest you'll ever be again.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 17, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> Today is the oldest you have ever been, and the youngest you'll ever be again.



sounds like that should be a FB status...stealing it! h34r:


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 17, 2010)

WVEmt said:


> Sounds like Mr Brown should be worshiping Mrs Brown. lol



Sounds about right, just how all relationships should work!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 18, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Sounds about right, just how all relationships should work!



Ummmm...........I think not.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 18, 2010)

Brown wants to break down and cry 

*Brown goes to the corner


----------



## Harvey (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a bunch of deer jerky if you want sum brown. that should cheer you up. and get you out of the corner.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 18, 2010)

Brown needs something stronger than that mate


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 18, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown needs something stronger than that mate



Kentucky Bourbon? Like the stuff that actually does make you cry? Will that help? Cause you'd still be crying. Just for a different reason. Lol


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Nov 18, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> Today is the oldest you have ever been, and the youngest you'll ever be again.



Reddit?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 19, 2010)

Snow.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 19, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Snow.



Don't mention that dirty word!


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 19, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Snow.



Lucky.


----------



## foxfire (Nov 19, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Snow.


Lucky!!!:glare:  



katgrl2003 said:


> Don't mention that dirty word!



Snow!h34r:


----------



## WVEmt (Nov 19, 2010)

my weekend begins in 47 mins. watch out!h34r:


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 19, 2010)

Spent most of my 12 hour on call shift, on duty. Now I'm changing to go in for my 24.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello lovelies.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 19, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Hello lovelies.



Hi. Oh, wait. That probably is not directed at me.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 19, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hi. Oh, wait. That probably is not directed at me.



It was directed at Brown


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 19, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> It was directed at Brown



It was not either. And if it was, I'm telling Mrs. Brown.

h34r:


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 19, 2010)

No, dispatch, my patient being DOA is not the same as them going AMA.  My patient is unable to sign anything...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 19, 2010)

Linuss said:


> No, dispatch, my patient being DOA is not the same as them going AMA.  My patient is unable to sign anything...



Steph!!!! Say you are sorry.


----------



## Stephanie. (Nov 19, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Steph!!!! Say you are sorry.



Not able to sign?? Why not.. DOA, AMA. Same difference.


----------



## Stephanie. (Nov 19, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Not able to sign?? Why not.. DOA, AMA. Same difference.



Besides... I'm not sorry. If the paramedic actually knew it was called DOS (Dead on scene) not DOA!!!! (Dead on arrival...... to the HOSPITAL)


Please gimme something to work with, people. 

Radio traffic is easily altered when floating through the air. Go easy on us, we can't all be a freaking genius like Linuss.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 19, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Besides... I'm not sorry. If the paramedic actually knew it was called DOS (Dead on scene) not DOA!!!! (Dead on arrival...... to the HOSPITAL)
> 
> 
> Please gimme something to work with, people.
> ...



No....it is DOA. Dead on Arrival. Our arrival to the scene.


----------



## Stephanie. (Nov 19, 2010)

Party in the chat. B)


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Nov 19, 2010)

Found out I am stage 1 hypertensive today  no hx of high bp in my family and I exercise regularly....WTF?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 20, 2010)

HEy guys, what's the name of the five book paramedic text series? I wanna start pricing it for class in January but I can't remember the name. I wish they would use Mosby's since I already have it though :S


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 20, 2010)

It's the Bledsoe (Brady) book ... you can either get the giant all in one which is a massive occupational health hazard coz its so darn heavy or the five book series.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 20, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> It's the Bledsoe (Brady) book ... you can either get the giant all in one which is a massive occupational health hazard coz its so darn heavy or the five book series.



Sweet  Thank you! And it can't be too much heavier than my one edition Mosby's book I have. That thing is ungodly heavy


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 20, 2010)

Is anything more boring that ICS classes?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 20, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> Is anything more boring that ICS classes?



Nope not really  I'm glad I got 100, 200, 700, and 800 out of the way already.
Their IS-3 (Radiological) isn't too bad.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 20, 2010)

Brown feels sick and blames the breakfast burrito that was consumed earlier

Therefore, HEMS will be operating without a Doctor today


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 20, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> Is anything more boring that ICS classes?



Most board meetings. :-| (Pun of course not intended)


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 20, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Nope not really  I'm glad I got 100, 200, 700, and 800 out of the way already.
> Their IS-3 (Radiological) isn't too bad.



One of the downsides of becoming an officer is that I have to take (and am now in) ICS-300.  24 flippin' hours of ICS-related "fun".  

At least it's over tomorrow.  And if I have to take 400 eventually, it's only 16 hours.


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 20, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Besides... I'm not sorry. If the paramedic actually knew it was called DOS (Dead on scene) not DOA!!!! (Dead on arrival...... to the HOSPITAL).



DRT - Dead right there. 

We usually say that "It's a pronouncement."  Cuts down on the confusion a little, since everyone knows what that means hereabouts.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 20, 2010)

lonely in the chat room tonight.... stop by if you get bored


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 20, 2010)

Well I found out this evening that my oil filter wrench does not fit the filter on my new rig. So I ended up driving a screwdriver through it in three different places to remove it. Of course becoming covered in motor oil that is loaded with diesel soot. I look like the creature from the black lagoon or something.

At least the air filter was easy to change.

Then while I was changing the fuel filter I somehow managed to soak myself pretty well in diesel fuel. At least it cut the motor oil somewhat.  

So now I'm off to take a shower and scrub myself down with GoJo. That should feel really nice. Not.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 21, 2010)

its 0102 my time. and way past my bed time... and according to the news it is going to snow tonight..


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 21, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> its 0102 my time. and way past my bed time... and according to the news it is going to snow tonight..



Well.....10* tonite, no snow. 6* tomorrow nite, snow mebby 2". Monday nite, -4*, snow mebby 3-5 inches. 

ANNNNNND!!!!! The hill opened today! w00t!!!!! I'm going skiing Monday I hope!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 21, 2010)

Ugh I'm starting to hate this on call thing. Oh well... overtime is always a good thing


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Nov 21, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Ugh I'm starting to hate this on call thing. Oh well... overtime is always a good thing



Student Loans= overtime is ALWAYS a good thing


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 21, 2010)

It's 61° right now.  Got in the high 70's yesterday.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 21, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> Student Loans= overtime is ALWAYS a good thing



Yep, I'm playing catch up on bills from when I was unemployed, plus gotta put cash away since I'm paying out of state tuition for my medic program and I've gotta start giving them money in January.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 21, 2010)

Brown's tummy is making very funny noises and Brown does not feel good, kinda like upchucking.

.... Brown is however unsure if this is a job suitable for the helicopter emergency medical service?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 21, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown's tummy is making very funny noises and Brown does not feel good, kinda like upchucking.
> 
> .... Brown is however unsure if this is a job suitable for the helicopter emergency medical service?



If you were here in the US, I'd say it's about as emergent as a lot of calls they get


----------



## medic417 (Nov 21, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Sweet  Thank you! And it can't be too much heavier than my one edition Mosby's book I have. That thing is ungodly heavy



Actually the 5 book Brady Bledsoe is more in depth than the 1 book edition.  Not much but some.  What year model are they using as someone might have a good clean used set for sale?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 21, 2010)

I was told they use the newest edition, which from looking means the 2010 set. I've emailed Steve, the program director, to see for sure.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 21, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> Student Loans= overtime is ALWAYS a good thing


It took me like a good 20 seconds to realize that thing crawling around on my screen was just your avatar, not a bug. I'd "brush" it off, then it would be right back. Finally I looker right at it and realized.......LOL

:wacko:


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 21, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> It's 61° right now.  Got in the high 70's yesterday.



Yup, it's 70* right now and sunny.



I miss the 2' of snow we had back in February.... :sad:


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 21, 2010)

79° right now... just got back from watching a sandscultping competition at the 2nd best beach in the USA.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 21, 2010)

Whelp, I HAD been hoping last night was my last day with my current employer, because I didn't have a partner scheduled for today.  But NOOO, even though my truck was dropped and I wasn't really expected to work, I just got a call from my supervisor stating that an EMT on another trucked called in, so we're doing a dual medic truck tonight, 6p-6a, which is off base with my usual schedule.


And I have to be 2 hours away tomorrow morning for my health screen for my new job.   I woke up at 10am today, will probably be back by 2-3pm tomorrow, which means a 28hr day.



Should have never called back and just called it a day since yesterday it was deemed I wasn't needed.  Really half tempted at not showing up, if it wasn't for me actually being an honest employee... They're just lucky I didn't make any definitive plans after it was decided I "wouldn't come today". 


Thank God I'm done with this company, who can't keep their head on straight and communicate with eachother on who does what and when.  Third time in 2 weeks.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 21, 2010)

I hate NIMS :sad:


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 22, 2010)

for everyone that is sharing there temperatures above 60's.  please stop, its making me depressed 


thats what I woke up too this morning


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 22, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well.....10* tonite, no snow. 6* tomorrow nite, snow mebby 2". Monday nite, -4*, snow mebby 3-5 inches.
> 
> ANNNNNND!!!!! The hill opened today! w00t!!!!! I'm going skiing Monday I hope!



I dont mind the snow, i just hate the snow when i am working.  I wish the hill here was opening!


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 22, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> for everyone that is sharing there temperatures above 60's.  please stop, its making me depressed
> 
> 
> thats what I woke up too this morning



I'm starting to wish it got that cold where I live. It's currently 50 degrees, which is cold a heck for So. Cal, but too hot for snow. It would be perfect if the temp dropped down to 30 degrees for like a month, snowed, and then just went back to the mid 70's.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 22, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I'm starting to wish it got that cold where I live. It's currently 50 degrees, which is cold a heck for So. Cal, but too hot for snow. It would be perfect if the temp dropped down to 30 degrees for like a month, snowed, and then just went back to the mid 70's.



30 would be misery! 15-20 is perfect. At 30 you get wet and cold, which is a bad as it gets. At 20, it's still cold, but everything is dry, so it doesn't seem as cold. 

So here it is right now 25 falling towards a forecasted 14 tonite. We have almost two inches down already in the past oh, four hours and it is still coming. Lovely powder snow, even here on the valley floor. I can only imagine what the hill is getting. Oh I can't wait!!! I think a couple of my friends and I are going Thursday.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 22, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I'm starting to wish it got that cold where I live. It's currently 50 degrees, which is cold a heck for So. Cal, but too hot for snow. It would be perfect if the temp dropped down to 30 degrees for like a month, snowed, and then just went back to the mid 70's.



I will gladly Trade you, but just to warn you, 

 snow on the ground + idiot drivers = long nights


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 22, 2010)

In less than four hours, my mangled 43 hour work day will commence.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 22, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Yup, it's 70* right now and sunny.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the 2' of snow we had back in February.... :sad:




Bummer man! Theres about two feet in front of my house right now and still dumping. Im not excited to shovel my car out at 0500 trying to make it to work. Then over the pass to class after work. I cant complain, i love the snow too much.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 22, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> for everyone that is sharing there temperatures above 60's.  please stop, its making me depressed
> 
> thats what I woke up too this morning <pic>



I went to the beach yesterday to catch some sun and look at the sandsculpting competition.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 22, 2010)

> I went to the beach yesterday to catch some sun and look at the sandsculpting competition.



I wore a skirt and a tank top yesterday. I love Florida. Such nice weather.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 22, 2010)

Sasha said:


> I wore a skirt and a tank top yesterday. I love Florida. Such nice weather.



h34r:


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 22, 2010)

Tgif b)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 22, 2010)

All of you from Florida.....shut up.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 22, 2010)

It's 70 something outside right now as well  And it's now my weekend!


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 22, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> All of you from Florida.....shut up.



Oooh, he told you Chimpie!



Can Medic417 and I still talk about Texas weather?  It's 77* right now.


----------



## enjoynz (Nov 22, 2010)

*Trapped NZ Miners*

Thoughts and prayers to the families and friends of the 29 coal miners trapped for 4 days now, in the Pike River Mine blast. NZ.
All of New Zealand are hoping that there is still a chance that they may still be alive and rescued very soon!

Enjoynz


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 22, 2010)

Texans may still talk.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 22, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Oooh, he told you Chimpie!
> 
> 
> 
> Can Medic417 and I still talk about Texas weather?  It's 77* right now.



83* and rising.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 22, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Texans may still talk.



Like you could ever stop us.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 22, 2010)

I hate ranking rotations. This is the dumbest setup I've ever seen...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 22, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Like you could ever stop us.



Why do you think I said Texans could still talk? I might as well say go ahead since I can't make you stop anyhow.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 22, 2010)

enjoynz said:


> Thoughts and prayers to the families and friends of the 29 coal miners trapped for 4 days now, in the Pike River Mine blast. NZ.
> All of New Zealand are hoping that there is still a chance that they may still be alive and rescued very soon!
> 
> Enjoynz


 
Indeed, but American news reports aren't very optimistic right now...


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 22, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> all of you from florida.....shut up.



i second this!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 22, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Texans may still talk.



why are you letting texans still talk? 

Never mind i Just figured it out, there all full of hot air, and maybe with all there talking, the hot air will come to us  haha


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 22, 2010)

It's Nov 22, and 67 degrees outside.... I'm normally wearing heavy coats by this point.  I am definitely NOT complaining!


----------



## Aprz (Nov 23, 2010)

11/23 4:52 AM It's 50F outside. *yawns* So cold in the Bay Area. I think I might wear long sleeves today.


----------



## WVEmt (Nov 23, 2010)

cold and rainy here. temp has dropped 3 degrees in the 25 mins ive been awake


----------



## Sasha (Nov 23, 2010)

medic417 said:


> h34r:



Why fear? I have nice legs


----------



## medic417 (Nov 23, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Why fear? I have nice legs



W/o proof how do we know?B)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 23, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Why fear? I have nice legs



Huh?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 23, 2010)

18 Days and 20 minutes until the Army Navy Game!!! 

GO ARMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks like I'm finally getting internet at my apartment. Glad its before classes start in January, I wasn't looking forward to just beinf stuck with my aircard.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9krX9fHAfHM[/YOUTUBE]


I know this has probably been shown on here before.. but might be a good reminder with the upcoming weather and holiday season...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 23, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> 18 Days and 20 minutes until the Army Navy Game!!!
> 
> GO ARMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You bugger!

GO NAVY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BEAT ARMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## foxfire (Nov 23, 2010)

Could really go for some warm weather right now.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 23, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You bugger!
> 
> GO NAVY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BEAT ARMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



and let the navy, army trash talk begin  GO ARMY!!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 23, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> and let the navy, army trash talk begin  GO ARMY!!!!



Hey, we lead you buggers 54-49-7. So there!


----------



## Jackson (Nov 23, 2010)

its been about 70ish for awhile here. :unsure: I smell a conspiracy. Last year I lived in Orlando, FL and it was well into the low 50's around this time.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 24, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey, we lead you buggers 54-49-7. So there!



I was hoping that wasnt going to be brought into this...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 24, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> I was hoping that wasnt going to be brought into this...



Ohhhhhhhh! Not proud of that one, are you Army!?!?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 24, 2010)

Fog? No one told me I'd have to drive through fog in texas... Especially a 55+ mile wide fogbank  That was weird


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 24, 2010)

And on a happier note, I found a place I can buy my medic text books one volume at a time, and it winds up being cheaper than I've been able to find the set for... But I'll still post up a WTB in the forum.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 24, 2010)

Rollover MVA last night. -15*F. +/- 10-12 mph wind. Cold!

2000 we were paged to a rollover MVA with two pts. I was wearing under armor, sweatpants, a long sleeve shirt, a sweatshirt, thick wool socks, turnout boots, full turnouts, poly glove liners, turnout gloves, my nomex hood, a knit wool hat, my sweatshirt hood, and my helmet with the flap down. And I was still cold.

We had to run the engine pump on recirc. to keep the tank from freezing up.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 24, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Rollover MVA last night. -15*F. +/- 10-12 mph wind. Cold!
> 
> 2000 we were paged to a rollover MVA with two pts. I was wearing under armor, sweatpants, a long sleeve shirt, a sweatshirt, thick wool socks, turnout boots, full turnouts, poly glove liners, turnout gloves, my nomex hood, a knit wool hat, my sweatshirt hood, and my helmet with the flap down. And I was still cold.
> 
> We had to run the engine pump on recirc. to keep the tank from freezing up.



Thats just a little too cold!


----------



## Sasha (Nov 24, 2010)

> 2000 we were paged to a rollover MVA with two pts. I was wearing under armor, sweatpants, a long sleeve shirt, a sweatshirt, thick wool socks, turnout boots, full turnouts, poly glove liners, turnout gloves, my nomex hood, a knit wool hat, my sweatshirt hood, and my helmet with the flap down. And I was still cold.



Today I wore capri pants and an off the shoulder top. Man I love Florida! Such nice weather


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 24, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Today I wore capri pants and an off the shoulder top. Man I love Florida! Such nice weather



Sounds like us here. On the way home from Odessa I drove in short sleeves with the top down on my car on the interstate. It was nice


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Today I wore capri pants and an off the shoulder top. Man I love Florida! Such nice weather



I already told you Floridians to shut it Sasha!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 24, 2010)

And to those of you un-American communists (And you non-American non-communist other peoples, like you Kiwis and Aussies and Brits and Germans and whoever else) I am not at all sorry about the obnoxious, seizure inducing signature I will be sporting until Navy beats Army (again) in the 2010 Army-Navy Game. 

I do however apologize for EMT11KDL's horrible signature. I realize that it is a terrible disgrace and the phrase itself is borderline profanity, but not having access to his account, I can do nothing about it. I ask you to kindly ignore it and remember that uttering those words is not a good thing and shows a terrible lack of class.

Thank you for you understanding.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 24, 2010)

Since I'm an AF brat, I'll go with the lesser of the two evils (for they both are truly evil) and say this... Go NAVY!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 24, 2010)

In this great country that we live in, we are granted freedoms, one freedom for example is to support and voice your support of the Naval Academy.  We as Americans might not agree with everything that is said, and we do not have to like what is being said.  We must allow our fellow American’s like lighandsirens5 to do so.  

Also as Americans we must do what is for the best, and this is to support the young men and women of the Military Academy (West Point) and the brave soldiers of the United States Army. 

Thank you everyone for you understanding in this matter, and please forgive Mr. Lightsandsirens5.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 24, 2010)

Wtf is with the sudden patriotism?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 24, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Since I'm an AF brat, I'll go with the lesser of the two evils (for they both are truly evil) and say this... Go NAVY!



Please check your history books!! The Air Force originated from the Army back in 1947.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 24, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> Please check your history books!! The Air Force originated from the Army back in 1947.



Oh I'm very well aware of that  But I still feel that Army is the more evil of the two  And I've got more relatives that are active Navy right now, so I'll get murdered in my sleep if they hear of me supporting Army


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 24, 2010)

"Without a respectable Navy...Alas America!"

I see no mention of the army there!


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 24, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> Please check your history books!! The Air Force originated from the Army back in 1947.



True, but the armed forces have a history of ignoring parts of reality that they don't like. Like the fact that the marines are a part of the navy.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 24, 2010)

Wanna see our Main Street's Christmas Tree all lit up?

http://72.91.70.84/index.html?size=1&mode=0


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 24, 2010)

Wanna see our Main Street's Christmas Tree all lit up?

http://72.91.70.84/index.html?size=1&mode=0


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 24, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> True, but the armed forces have a history of ignoring parts of reality that they don't like. Like the fact that the marines are a part of the navy.



The Marines (Capital M thank you) are not a part of the Navy. They are under the authority of the Department of the Navy. There is a big difference, and it is not ignored, it is just not a well proclaimed fact. 

So there.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yay! First week of orientation done. Now time to stuff myself silly before going back.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 24, 2010)

Current weather: 
13°F
Current: Clear
Wind: N at 0 mph
Humidity: 73%

Tomorrow I work a 24.. 19°F | 3°F is going to be the temps according to the weather guy... with clear skies!!!! 

Hey Texas!! ill trade you weather!!!!   And Florida.. I dont think Lightsandsirens5 has ungrounded you guys to talk about weather yet.. so please dont remind us about your weather..


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 25, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Capital M thank you



The US Marine Corp (which is capitalized as a proper noun, as would "US Air Force" or any other complete proper noun) have an issue with grammar? 

Doesn't the navy provide all of the support services like medical, chaplain services, etc?


----------



## rwik123 (Nov 25, 2010)

Christmas music has been on one of the local radio station since two weeks ago. What has the world come to?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 25, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> The US Marine Corp (which is capitalized as a proper noun, as would "US Air Force" or any other complete proper noun) have an issue with grammar?
> 
> Doesn't the navy provide all of the support services like medical, chaplain services, etc?



i think they sign the paychecks also... hmm


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 25, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> The US Marine Corp (which is capitalized as a proper noun, as would "US Air Force" or any other complete proper noun) have an issue with grammar?
> 
> Doesn't the navy provide all of the support services like medical, chaplain services, etc?



LOL! Marine Corps (s after corp thank you). 

They have an issue with having their name not capitalized to show the respect any proper noun gets, that all. 

And yes, the Navy provides some logistical services such as chaplains and corpsmen. This is because the USMC is a killing force. They are not into the religion business, they are not into the medical business....LOL. 

Now here is an example. My dad was at University of Arizona as a pre vet-med student when he ran into a Marine Captain in blues one day somewhere on campus. My dad asked him, "So how does one become a Marine?" The Captain said, "Well Dave, let me tell you ho one becomes a Marine." And he proceeded to do so. But when he found out what my dad was in school for he said, "Dave, let me tell you something, in the Corps, we don't heal animals, our only reason for being is to kill people." 

So anyhow............


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 25, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> Current weather:
> 13°F
> Current: Clear
> Wind: N at 0 mph
> ...



Floridians still may not talk. I can't stop Texans anyhow, so go ahead.

Current conditions here:

Temp: 3* F.
Clear
Viz: 8,500 yards
Ceiling: 10,000 feet
Humidity 78%
Wind, out of the N at approx 8 MPH.
Wind Chill: Approx -16* F.
Precip: None

Bottom line......Cold.

Much better than last night though, wind chill was pushing 35 below.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 25, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And yes, the Navy provides some logistical services such as chaplains and corpsmen. This is because the USMC is a killing force. They are not into the religion business, they are not into the medical business....LOL.


So, what exactly do you think the effect on moral, and subsequent effectiveness, would be if those services were removed?



> Now here is an example. My dad was at University of Arizona as a pre vet-med student when he ran into a Marine Captain in blues one day somewhere on campus. My dad asked him, "So how does one become a Marine?" The Captain said, "Well Dave, let me tell you ho one becomes a Marine." And he proceeded to do so. But when he found out what my dad was in school for he said, "Dave, let me tell you something, in the Corps, we don't heal animals, our only reason for being is to kill people."


"Let me tell you *ho*"? 

How, exactly, is the reason for the marines any different than the reason for the other armed forces? 

How, exactly, is the word "marine" any different than, say, doctor or the name of any other job or profession?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 25, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> So, what exactly do you think the effect on moral, and subsequent effectiveness, would be if those services were removed?
> 
> 
> "Let me tell you *ho*"?
> ...



Touche. 

Dude, I'm just being funny! I was raised a USMC and USN brat. I plan on joining the Corps. I didn't mean for this to get serious! I'm sorry!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2010)

Right this second it's a rather chilly 43* here  But it's supposed to freeze early next week! 


lightsandsirens5 said:


> Floridians still may not talk. I can't stop Texans anyhow, so go ahead.
> 
> Current conditions here:
> 
> ...


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 25, 2010)

Brown is Brown like Brown does and Brown, Brown, Brown,  Brown,  Brown,  Brown,  Brown,  Brown ......

*Browns eyes roll back in Browns head, Brown falls over and starts foaming at the mouth ....


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 25, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is Brown like Brown does and Brown, Brown, Brown,  Brown,  Brown,  Brown,  Brown,  Brown ......
> 
> *Browns eyes roll back in Browns head, Brown falls over and starts foaming at the mouth ....



is it brown foam Brown?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 25, 2010)

45 minutes into shift and the current weather 

10°F 
Current: Sunny


I believe its a little cold out!


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 25, 2010)

It's 72° right now, supposed to get into the low 80's.  I might have to put shorts on soon.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 25, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> It's 72° right now, supposed to get into the low 80's.  I might have to put shorts on soon.



I believe Florida is still not allowed to talk about weather!!!! haha


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 25, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And to those of you un-American communists (And you non-American non-communist other peoples, like you Kiwis and Aussies and Brits and Germans and whoever else) I am not at all sorry about the obnoxious, seizure inducing signature I will be sporting until Navy beats Army (again) in the 2010 Army-Navy Game.


 
But the Commander-in-Chief's trophy is going back to Colorado Springs, because the USAFA Falcons beat both the Army and the Navy this year!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 25, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> But the Commander-in-Chief's trophy is going back to Colorado Springs, because the USAFA Falcons beat both the Army and the Navy this year!



Go away tincan. Just leave!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 25, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Go away tincan. Just leave!



second!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2010)

Yall are just upset that he's right


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 25, 2010)

Brown knows how this one is going to end, it was on an episode of M*A*S*H already  ....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 25, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> second!



Hey! We agree on something else! What do you know......

Of course I'd prefer Navy have the CinC trophy, but I'd much rather Army have the trophy than those darn Zoomies!!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 25, 2010)

84* yesterday, I complained that it wasn't right to be that warm on Thanksgiving... and what happens today?  It's currently 35* and rainy.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> 84* yesterday, I complained that it wasn't right to be that warm on Thanksgiving... and what happens today?  It's currently 35* and rainy.



This will be my 10th Christmas in Florida. I wore shorts 8 times out of 9 so far.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2010)

It's almost 60* and sunny here.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 25, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> This will be my 10th Christmas in Florida. I wore shorts 8 times out of 9 so far.



Did we say people from Florida could talk yet?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 25, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Did we say people from Florida could talk yet?



No, we certainly did not. Ummmmm.......weather related talk from Floridians is strictly prohibited until Memorial Day. h34r:


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 25, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> No, we certainly did not. Ummmmm.......weather related talk from Floridians is strictly prohibited until Memorial Day. h34r:



I am thinking NEVER!!!! or until they are complaining its to HOT and HUMID


----------



## WVEmt (Nov 25, 2010)

laying in the bunk room at work cursing turkey


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 25, 2010)

WVEmt said:


> laying in the bunk room at work cursing turkey



sounds like your having a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we just watched date night


----------



## WVEmt (Nov 25, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> sounds like your having a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we just watched date night



partners studying for her medic exam and the other crew is half asleep.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2010)

Almost got a stork pin today, but she managed to wait till we got to l&d luckily.


----------



## WVEmt (Nov 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Almost got a stork pin today, but she managed to wait till we got to l&d luckily.



luckily?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2010)

Delivering is one thing I'd be happy never having to do.



WVEmt said:


> luckily?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Delivering is one thing I'd be happy never having to do.



delivery is fine for me, but delivery in the field... ill pass


----------



## WVEmt (Nov 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Delivering is one thing I'd be happy never having to do.



cardiac arrests seem to be my thing


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2010)

I love codes. Can't get too much more stable than that usually 


WVEmt said:


> cardiac arrests seem to be my thing


----------



## Sasha (Nov 25, 2010)

It's a lovely 80 degrees outside. Maybe I'll hit the beach tomorrow.


----------



## WVEmt (Nov 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I love codes. Can't get too much more stable than that usually



i had a stretch of every week there for awhile. got 4 out of the 7 to the hospital with a pulse


----------



## medic417 (Nov 25, 2010)

B)b)





sasha said:


> it's a lovely 80 degrees outside. Maybe i'll hit the beach tomorrow.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Nov 25, 2010)

Beach weather? DAMN! Its like 38 degrees here, and thats warm for this time of year here.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 25, 2010)

everyone who is working... hope your having a great day


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2010)

Great... looks like my town is covering the county. Of course the vollie agency to our south is not staffed tonight. They need to make us a county agency already and get rid of that stupid vollie department.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Great... looks like my town is covering the county. Of course the vollie agency to our south is not staffed tonight. They need to make us a county agency already and get rid of that stupid vollie department.



Ill be nice! and not say anything at all about anything you said above! (not talking about vollie)  

I am also working today/tonight


----------



## amberdt03 (Nov 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Almost got a stork pin today, but she managed to wait till we got to l&d luckily.



Ahh come on . I had my first(and hopefully only) field delivery about 2 months ago. It was her 5th kid, so all I did was prevent him from being shot out the back door. I tried to get it to count as my L&D clinical but it didn't work <_<


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 26, 2010)

24°F 
Current: Cloudy


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 26, 2010)

Meh, even if you did say something I'm sure I could shrug it off  but if we're supposed to go county, we get another truck and crew on duty all the time. In the last month the vollie crew has covered their district for all of four days. Otherwise we run all 3k sq mi with our one on duty truck and the on call bus. 





EMT11KDL said:


> Ill be nice! and not say anything at all about anything you said above! (not talking about vollie)
> 
> I am also working today/tonight


----------



## WVEmt (Nov 26, 2010)

let the christmas music begin :wacko:


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 26, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Meh, even if you did say something I'm sure I could shrug it off  but if we're supposed to go county, we get another truck and crew on duty all the time. In the last month the vollie crew has covered their district for all of four days. Otherwise we run all 3k sq mi with our one on duty truck and the on call bus.



we have 2 full time fire, 2 full time with vollie fire. Full time als 7 rigs. And two vollie fire. We were so quiet last night. Even law, there calls dropped from a normal day of 260 calls for them to 150.  Ems dropped about 15 calls. And fire dropped about 8 to 10 calls from a normal day


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 26, 2010)

We're set up here in my town with all vollie fire (and none on duty at all, just an all page when they need someone) 1 ALS truck (my service which is paid EMS Third Service) on duty, and 1 on call. We're a low population county that, counting our mutual aid agreements, means we cover 3k square miles with just that. If we become a county service we get 2 on call trucks and 2 on duty ALS trucks at any given time. It'd be an upgrade for the county since the little vollie agency, when they run, only runs at an ECA/BLS level.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 26, 2010)

I just made something I haven't made in 6 years... a grilled cheese sandwich.  And it turned out edible.



I hope my future wife can cook.  Lorn knows I can't.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 26, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I just made something I haven't made in 6 years... a grilled cheese sandwich.  And it turned out edible.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my future wife can cook.  Lorn knows I can't.



no ham in it?


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 26, 2010)

No.



My second one didn't turn out as good


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 26, 2010)

The first course I took at the local college here in town was Professional Cooking back in 1985.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Linuss... now I am going to have to make grilled Cheese... ^_^


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 26, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> The first course I took at the local college here in town was Professional Cooking back in 1985.



The really sad thing about this is 85 was the year i was born.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 26, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> The really sad thing about this is 85 was the year i was born.



Hey... I wasnt even born yet haha


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 26, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> The really sad thing about this is 85 was the year i was born.



I was 18 back in 1985.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 26, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> I was 18 back in 1985.



I was negative two in 1985.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 26, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I was negative two in 1985.



Oh yea, well I was negative four. And my parents hadn't even met!


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 26, 2010)

The 80's were a good decade I was in my teens to early 20's during that decade.  I also like the 70's it was during that decade that I first saw Johnny and Roy on TV.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 26, 2010)

The 1990s were awesome, back in the day 

Brown was accosted by a strange man girdle wearing future nymphomaniac lawyer carrying a Lifepak 10 on a Tuesday evening in 1991 and has never been the same since!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 26, 2010)

Come on Arizona!! You guys were doing so great in the first half!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 26, 2010)

Dear citizens : two year old aerobid is not a proper rescue inhaler. Neither is Advair, no matter what your friends cousins neighbor said when they gave it to you...


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 26, 2010)

c/c of the evening: "my farts smell like mold."


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 27, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> c/c of the evening: "my farts smell like mold."



You do not want to know what my farts smell like.  It has been known to set off WMD alarms.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Nov 27, 2010)

Grand-dad died today under hospice care. Nurse called for an officer to write a report, but a fire/ems truck showed up and the medics were going to run a strip. I think the dispatcher didn't know what to do when called by the nurse.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 27, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Grand-dad died today under hospice care. Nurse called for an officer to write a report, but a fire/ems truck showed up and the medics were going to run a strip. I think the dispatcher didn't know what to do when called by the nurse.



Sorry for you loss! :sad:


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 27, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Grand-dad died today under hospice care. Nurse called for an officer to write a report, but a fire/ems truck showed up and the medics were going to run a strip. I think the dispatcher didn't know what to do when called by the nurse.



I am sorry to hear about your loss. 

I just want to point out though, that to be fair, we've run into tricky situations in which people call in a DOA and claim the patient is in hospice care and doesn't need an EMS response, but then it turns out it's just an unlicensed caregiver or family member, and the DNR is not valid or what not and then we get calls from other family members hysterical demanding response and resus. It stinks but when you're not actually there to feel out the situation, it's often better safe than sorry, especially when protocols call for dual response in such situations. So please don't be mad at the dispatcher. I've taken more than one call from "nurses" who I'd bet $100 were nothing close to being one.


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 27, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> You do not want to know what my farts smell like.  It has been known to set off WMD alarms.



I have to admit, that was one of my first thoughts. Moldy farts... pssh! My boyfriend routinely rips ones that smell like dead things and I don't call 911!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 27, 2010)

Went on a date tonight, and in the middle of the date her phone rings, its her friend saying "Hey can you come over to watch our son (Who is 10 months old) while we go out tonight?"  Yeah, date was over... she went over there...

Realized what it feels like when I get called to work in the middle of the date and have to leave :huh:


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 27, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> Went on a date tonight, and in the middle of the date her phone rings, its her friend saying "Hey can you come over to watch our son (Who is 10 months old) while we go out tonight?"  Yeah, date was over... she went over there...
> 
> Realized what it feels like when I get called to work in the middle of the date and have to leave :huh:



Psh that's kinda lame though. Big difference between voluntary non-emergent babysitting and work. 

Are you sure she didn't arrange such a call with her friend?  It's a common lady trick - my best friend and I routinely coordinated such calls before dates. If the date was going well - ignore the call. If it was going truly South in a bad way - pick it up and use it as an excuse.  Just sayin'.... sorry if I'm letting the cat out of the bag for anyone who uses such a method.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 27, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Psh that's kinda lame though. Big difference between voluntary non-emergent babysitting and work.
> 
> Are you sure she didn't arrange such a call with her friend?  It's a common lady trick - my best friend and I routinely coordinated such calls before dates. If the date was going well - ignore the call. If it was going truly South in a bad way - pick it up and use it as an excuse.  Just sayin'.... sorry if I'm letting the cat out of the bag for anyone who uses such a method.



Girls are not the only one to use that!!!! I have used it a few times to get some of my good friends who are guys out of some interesting situations lol... 

I thought it was going good... But hey I am just a guy lol what do I know


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 27, 2010)

My upcoming shift: 

Overnight: A 40 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 28. Calm wind. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. 

Saturday: Snow. High near 35. South southeast wind between 3 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 

Saturday Night: Snow showers likely, mainly before 11pm. Cloudy, with a low around 29. East wind at 7 mph becoming west northwest. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 

Texas Ill Trade you weather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WVEmt (Nov 27, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Psh that's kinda lame though. Big difference between voluntary non-emergent babysitting and work.
> 
> Are you sure she didn't arrange such a call with her friend?  It's a common lady trick - my best friend and I routinely coordinated such calls before dates. If the date was going well - ignore the call. If it was going truly South in a bad way - pick it up and use it as an excuse.  Just sayin'.... sorry if I'm letting the cat out of the bag for anyone who uses such a method.



ouch


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 27, 2010)

It's raining.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 27, 2010)

I wish it was raining.


----------



## WVEmt (Nov 27, 2010)

its snowing


----------



## medic417 (Nov 27, 2010)

It's sunny.B)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 27, 2010)

It's snowing. Hard.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 27, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> It's snowing. Hard.



we got an inch over night, and its not slowing down either


----------



## medic417 (Nov 27, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> It's snowing. Hard.



The suns rays are beating down hard.  No end in sight.  Not sure we will survive this heat front.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 27, 2010)

medic417 said:


> The suns rays are beating down hard.  No end in sight.  Not sure we will survive this heat front.



Oh wow! We just had a heat wave too.... 37 degrees.:sad:


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 27, 2010)

My highschool from back in Michigan is playing the football state finals today at Fort Field... up 21-3 at the half.  

Let's go Lake Orion!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 27, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Oh wow! We just had a heat wave too.... 37 degrees.:sad:



Wow Im sorry to hear about your heat wave, must be miserable.  We have perfect weather.  Were at 34°, with beautiful snowy skies, extremely icy and snowy roads, with amazing drivers that love taking there cars to go off-roading.   :wacko:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 27, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> Wow Im sorry to hear about your heat wave, must be miserable.  We have perfect weather.  Were at 34°, with beautiful snowy skies, extremely icy and snowy roads, with amazing drivers that love taking there cars to go off-roading.   :wacko:



Our wx is better! 20*. Snowing hard. 6 inches in the past 10 hours. 

And our wonderful drivers are really tearing the roads up. Heard this on the fire dispatch frequency.

At about 1130: Engine 3845 responds to a single vehicle accident about a mine south of the intersection of State Route 123 and Highway 1. 

About 1200: 3845 clears and calls in service. Accident is non injury. DOT has control of scene. 

About 1200: As 3845 calls in service, dispatch sends them to a two vehicle accident at the intersection of State Route 123 and Highway 1. They call on scene. 

About 1210: 3845 reports non injury and non blocking. They call in service. 

About 1210: 3845 is sent about a mile south of the intersection of State Route 123 and Highway 1. Two vehicle possibly injury accident. Turns out that someone had slid into the first accident that was still sitting on the side of the road.

Ha ha ha!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 28, 2010)

I am SOOOOOOOOOOO happy rite now! 

That is all.....


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 28, 2010)

got off work early due to a close friend having to go er. Now I am trying to sleep in the hopital since she got admitted.  

side note, while in the er they asked me to check on a patient that was in the parkin lot due to the policy that only fire and ems can evaluate a patient who is not inside the building... Guy had spinal pain and tib fib fx. Had to call a medic unit to bring him in to the er


----------



## Stephanie. (Nov 28, 2010)

So, as some of you know my sister was diagnosed with brain cancer. She is my best friend and seeing her go through all this is breaking my heart. Well I went and got a new tattoo. Just wanted to share it with everyone. 







Its a butterfly. She has a butterfly tattoo as well, I just got the body as a cancer ribbon.  I don't think the picture does it justice. I got it on my right foot. It's a little tender, and will probably hurt when I wear my boots on Monday, but it's worth it.


----------



## AustinNative (Nov 28, 2010)

I have to go to work in less than an hour.  I will spend the next 9 hours cutting Christmas trees.  I have two more years before I am a Paramedic.  Will the time never pass???


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 28, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> pic



Awesome!


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 28, 2010)

AustinNative said:


> I have to go to work in less than an hour.  I will spend the next 9 hours cutting Christmas trees.  I have two more years before I am a Paramedic.  Will the time never pass???



Trust me, it doesn't seem like it now, but you'll have your red patch before you know it.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 28, 2010)

Nominations are now open for the 2010 Orange Jumpsuit award for excellence in prehospital medicine, and also for the 2010 Ultimate Fail award for poor prehospital medicine sponsored by the Houston Fire Department and its 12 week Paramedic course.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 28, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Nominations are now open for the 2010 Orange Jumpsuit award for excellence in prehospital medicine, and also for the 2010 Ultimate Fail award for poor prehospital medicine sponsored by the Houston Fire Department and its 12 week Paramedic course.



12 Weeks for paramedic.  No matter how many times I read about how little time EMS providers in the USA are trained I am still surprised.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 28, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> 12 Weeks for paramedic.  No matter how many times I read about how little time EMS providers in the USA are trained I am still surprised.



We don't need no stinkin book learnin just give us the skills.


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 28, 2010)

medic417 said:


> We don't need no stinkin book learnin just give us the skills.



I got all my learnin right on my t-shirt! The air goes in and out, the blood goes round and round - any deviation is a problem!


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Nov 28, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> for the 2010 Ultimate Fail award for poor prehospital medicine sponsored by the Houston Fire Department and its 12 week Paramedic course.



Is there any other way?


----------



## MMiz (Nov 28, 2010)

Did anyone else swear that today was Saturday?  Totally had me fooled.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 28, 2010)

MMiz said:


> Did anyone else swear that today was Saturday?  Totally had me fooled.



I kept thinking today was Monday.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 28, 2010)

MMiz said:


> Did anyone else swear that today was Saturday?  Totally had me fooled.



If I didn't go to church today I wouldn't have any idea what today was.  Well, that, and seeing Sunday Night Football on my cable box menu.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 28, 2010)

still at the hospital with my friend... Waiting for the doctors to figre out what's going on with her gastric pacemaker and why it's shocking her..


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 28, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> If I didn't go to church today I wouldn't have any idea what today was.  Well, that, and seeing Sunday Night Football on my cable box menu.



No, I thought today was Wednesday. I thought Thursday was Sunday. Big dinner, seemed like the end of the week.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 28, 2010)

Leslie Nielsen died today at a Florida Hospital. It's a big building with doctors and patients, but that's not important right now. RIP.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 28, 2010)

Finally back in TX with a load of crap for my apartment... And next Saturday I get to go back to NM to return my parent's van... and get a new tattoo


----------



## WARR (Nov 28, 2010)

Does anyone know why ONTRAC states that my package weighs 1 Letter? It is Windows 7 that I ordered from Amazon..I would think it weighs a couple ounces at least. 







 Maybe an error?


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 29, 2010)

Maybe whatever the weight of it is, it fits under the rate for a first class letter.  These days, I wouldn't be surprised if you just got a disc in a sleeve with a sticker on the outside giving you the key number.


----------



## WARR (Nov 29, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> Maybe whatever the weight of it is, it fits under the rate for a first class letter.  These days, I wouldn't be surprised if you just got a disc in a sleeve with a sticker on the outside giving you the key number.



I know right? LOL. I've had items shipped in an box w/ no foam or paper wrapping. But I guess you get what you pay for - no more no less.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 29, 2010)

Its a go, some old dude 400km from nowhere way out in the Outback is holed up at some dodge gas station in Kranganogirie or Wangamuggarie or something and the Royal Flying Doctor Service aren't too keen on getting up from infront of the telly.

Guess Brown and Oz won't be here for a few days


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 29, 2010)

Start at my new agency today.... going to suck buying a tank of gas every day to drive 3 hours out and 3 hours back but alas, it's only 10 days.


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 29, 2010)

So, I took a family member to the neurologist a few days ago.  Apparently, if you're an MD, and want to keep costs low, go into neurology.  The office could double as a dodgy massage parlor after hours, what with the Staples-issue chairs in the waiting room and nothing but an exam table and some colored blocks in the exam room.  Not even the requisite diplomas on the wall and six-month old copies of Reader's Digest.  

The receptionist was orange.  Like... oompa-loompa orange.  Apparently, her boss hasn't warned her of the dangers of skin cancer.

Sorry, I usually try not to judge a book by it's cover, but day-um.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 29, 2010)

Maybe Willy Wonka went to doctorology school?

Creepy looking mofo at any rate


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 29, 2010)

Huh... Coconut water is similar tonicity to human blood and can be used when NS is not available in some places... Is it bad I now want to try this?


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 29, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Huh... Coconut water is similar tonicity to human blood and can be used when NS is not available in some places... Is it bad I now want to try this?



Hrm... I don't have any IV fluids available but let me spike this coconut for you!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Officially divorced


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 29, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Officially divorced



Is this a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Both.

We should have just been friends.

It was over long before we separated.  

I promised impossible promises.  We've been separated since 9.12.10 so the shock is over.  Just those unpredictable waves of emotions.  I moved in with a co-worker and kept on plugging.  Getting down to my final hours of this class.  Then cardiology in Jan.  I've decided to put off medic school for a bid at CRNA school.


----------



## Motojunkie (Nov 29, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Leslie Nielsen died today at a Florida Hospital. It's a big building with doctors and patients, but that's not important right now. RIP.



Just heard about this. It's a shame. Genuinely funny movies


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 29, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Huh... Coconut water is similar tonicity to human blood and can be used when NS is not available in some places... Is it bad I now want to try this?



Huh. I just read that in an old book I found in my dad's study.  Weird.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 29, 2010)

Yay plans are coming together for when I'm done here. 2.5-3 years here to get my medic and AAS along with 911 experience, then move back to NM for UNMs BS-EMS on the Critical Care EMT-P track (while trying to work for AAS or LCAS), then either Denver working for DG or Austin working for ATcEMS. Should be fun. Maybe I do need to just buy a damn fifth wheel travel trailer, since it's just me.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Nov 29, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Yay plans are coming together for when I'm done here. 2.5-3 years here to get my medic and AAS along with 911 experience, then move back to NM for UNMs BS-EMS on the Critical Care EMT-P track (while trying to work for AAS or LCAS), then either Denver working for DG or Austin working for ATcEMS. Should be fun. Maybe I do need to just buy a damn fifth wheel travel trailer, since it's just me.



From the wife of an atcems medic, the current academy is the last medic only academy.  They will be moving to medic / basic configuration.  Might think about coming to Austin now...


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 29, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> From the wife of an atcems medic, the current academy is the last medic only academy.  They will be moving to medic / basic configuration.  Might think about coming to Austin now...


Crap you would tell me that now  Now I gotta think things over again


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 29, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> From the wife of an atcems medic, the current academy is the last medic only academy.  They will be moving to medic / basic configuration.  Might think about coming to Austin now...



If my EMS system gets dissolved (unlikely but a possibility 2° Acadian), I may be looking into atcems also  From the thread in the ALS section, B/P apparently isn't such a bad thing... Is it due to a shortage of medics or financial issues?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 29, 2010)

So does anyone else have in iPhone? You need to get NFL 2011. I am totally hooked and played for like 4 hours today during a serious lull in between calls. 

LOL!!!


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 29, 2010)

Ugh... hit a deer on my way home from the station this morning.  

A nice, fat "thanks for all you do" from the Big Guy. ;P


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 30, 2010)

Come on Oz, its a go, its an RTA!

*Brown and Oz struggle into thier orange "DOCTOR" jumpsuits and run to the helicopter

Does anybody know if there is a landing zone at the animal hospital?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 30, 2010)

WARR said:


> Does anyone know why ONTRAC states that my package weighs 1 Letter? It is Windows 7 that I ordered from Amazon..I would think it weighs a couple ounces at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The BSoD doesn't weigh much at all.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 30, 2010)

My friend is having surgery on Friday, she has gastroparesis and her Gastric pacemaker is "Malfunctioning".  That is the term the doctor used.  hmm sounds comforting. I have been with her since 2300 on Saturday until about 1900 today.  Have to work a 36 hr shift. due to I had someone cover the last 12 hours of my shift on Saturday and I picked his 12 up tonight and my shift tomorrow.


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 30, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Does anybody know if there is a landing zone at the animal hospital?



I believe the .40 caliber round to the head was an emphatic termination of resuscitative efforts by local law enforcement.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 30, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> From the wife of an atcems medic, the current academy is the last medic only academy.  They will be moving to medic / basic configuration.  Might think about coming to Austin now...



What?!  AtcEMS?!  NO!!!!!



PS I hate waking up at 4am for a 3hr drive.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 30, 2010)

Linuss said:


> What?!  AtcEMS?!  NO!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> PS I hate waking up at 4am for a 3hr drive.



What time do you have to be at work?


----------



## piranah (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm sorry women suck..no matter what sometimes they suck the life outta you..


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 30, 2010)

piranah said:


> I'm sorry women suck..no matter what sometimes they suck the life outta you..



True. While being single sucks, sometimes it's a good thing


----------



## 8jimi8 (Nov 30, 2010)

piranah said:


> I'm sorry women suck..no matter what sometimes they suck the life outta you..



i propose that we take the insult out of the connotation of sucking.


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 30, 2010)

Um... has anyone had a problem with their laptop giving them mild electric shocks when they hold it a certain way?

I really don't want to get electrocuted, but I also really don't want to stop playing the online Monopoly game I'm totally addicted to. :/


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 30, 2010)

Brown just finished a brutal night shift and is buggered, sure hope Mrs Brown kept the bed warm coz Brown needs sleep


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 30, 2010)

let it snow let it snow let it snow.... maybe this will work.. i tell the it to stop snowing and it snows.. so maybe if i tell it to snow it will stop :wacko:


----------



## WARR (Nov 30, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> True. While being single sucks, sometimes it's a good thing



At least you don't have to deal with drama day in and day out.h34r:


----------



## AustinNative (Nov 30, 2010)

Watched someone do something somewhat obscene with a rescue manikin today.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 30, 2010)

AustinNative said:


> Watched someone do something somewhat obscene with a rescue manikin today.


Sounds like my medic class and the dummies on an almost daily basis


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 30, 2010)

Right now I'd take dealing with the drama. 


WARR said:


> At least you don't have to deal with drama day in and day out.h34r:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 30, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> let it snow let it snow let it snow.... maybe this will work.. i tell the it to stop snowing and it snows.. so maybe if i tell it to snow it will stop :wacko:



Oh the weather outside is frightful, (and it is), but the day room is so delightful. And since we've no place to go (other than 30 miles out for a burn and to the nursing home several times and to a car wreck on a blind corner in six inches of snow and to pick up several frequent flyers and other good stuff like that), Let it snow! Let it snow! Let is snow!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 30, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh the weather outside is frightful, (and it is), but the day room is so delightful. And since we've no place to go (other than 30 miles out for a burn and to the nursing home several times and to a car wreck on a blind corner in six inches of snow and to pick up several frequent flyers and other good stuff like that), Let it snow! Let it snow! Let is snow!



We should make a complete CD of EMS/Fire Xmas Songs like this


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 30, 2010)

hope everyone is ready for a laugh tonight, cause my dispatch is already laughing at me.  so why not everyone else..

So I am not sure exactly when this happened, but one of my friends changed his number in my phone to 911.  so tonight i decided hey i am going to give him a call and not looking at the number i just hit send. and soon realize hey its 911. so i hang up right away.. than i remember CRAP i am now a 911 hang up.. so i dial dispatch direct line. talk to one of the dispatchers and tell her who i am.. and tell her what has happened.. and she starts laughing and i think she might have fallen off her chair.  so please, i am glad that i can make everyones night a great laugh and i think i am going to kill my friend for this lol  :wacko:


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 30, 2010)

Why is it the most awesome people I've ever had the chance of knowing tend to live in different states?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 30, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Why is it the most awesome people I've ever had the chance of knowing tend to live in different states?



Because only 2 things come from Texas and we're neither of them.


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 30, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Why is it the most awesome people I've ever had the chance of knowing tend to live in different states?



Awww how cute. One day you will be grow up and move away from that cesspool.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 30, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Awww how cute. One day you will be grow up and move away from that cesspool.




Although I've included you in that population I was speaking of, Lauren, I like how EMS is 'handled' here in Texas.  

I haven't completely discounted DH, but we'll see how my current employer is


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 1, 2010)

Brown could dig working in Texas but y'all have to teach Brown how to talk like this ... where you hurtin at boss? 

Hmm, looks good, nil traffic, tail is well clear, bring it down 
Regional Approach, Medivac, descending ....

*Brown opens the door, grabs the Thomas Pack and massive cowboy hat and is perplexed by the look on the ambulance crews' faces .... what, its like you boys never done seen a funny fella in an orange "DOCTOR" jumpsuit

Brown may also have to ditch the much beloved orange "DOCTOR" jumpsuit


----------



## piranah (Dec 1, 2010)

trust me dealing with a lying cheating woman is not worth your troubles..oo and it's great that women can also flip any situation to their favor..unless of coarse people see that person for who and what they really are...jim feels better now..(sry for stealing your third person gig brown)


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 1, 2010)

Its ok pineapple man .... 

First person would be referring to Brown's creator as "I", "me", "my" etc

Second person would refer to Brown's creator as "you"

Third person would refer to Brown's creator by name or "he", "him" etc

Fourth person refers to Brown because Brown does not technically exist therefore we cannot use first person and Brown technically cannot be referred to in the same context as Brown's creator as technically the two are different, while being inherently simmilar.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 1, 2010)

so the little reverse thing I tried with the snow didn't work. 10 in of snow later and still coming down hard


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 1, 2010)

OMG Gordon Ramsay is freaking awesome ... even tho Brown uses to work in the restaurant business and thinks most chefs are arrogant arseholes


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 1, 2010)

Currently lying in bed with a bottle of sparkling cider and eating ice cream straight from the carton. I decided I needed a night all to myself, and I am definitely enjoying it!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 2, 2010)

Life is good people! Life is really good. I hope the rest of you are having a wonderful day! Life is good, no matter how bad today is, I just want to remind everyone that tomorrow can be one of the best days of your life. You never know. 

Ok....I'll stop being weird now. LOL!!! 

Goodnight everyone! I'll be back later!


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 2, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Life is good people! Life is really good. I hope the rest of you are having a wonderful day! Life is good, no matter how bad today is, I just want to remind everyone that tomorrow can be one of the best days of your life. You never know.
> 
> Ok....I'll stop being weird now. LOL!!!



*Brown and Oz swann down out the sky in thier orange "DOCTOR" jumpsuits 

Oz, get him down, how much do you think he weighs? OK 150mg of sux should do it .... now hold still mate


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 2, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> *Brown and Oz swann down out the sky in thier orange "DOCTOR" jumpsuits
> 
> Oz, get him down, how much do you think he weighs? OK 150mg of sux should do it .... now hold still mate



Hey! I don't weigh that much!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Dec 2, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Life is good people! Life is really good. I hope the rest of you are having a wonderful day! Life is good, no matter how bad today is, I just want to remind everyone that tomorrow can be one of the best days of your life. You never know.
> 
> Ok....I'll stop being weird now. LOL!!!
> 
> Goodnight everyone! I'll be back later!



Sorry to burst your bubble... It is ALWAYS today.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 2, 2010)

Got called into work early, blast!!

*Brown, very blurry eyed and deshevilled looking, struggles into his orange "DOCTOR" jumpsuit .... 

Look alive Oz today you can run the show and Brown will just sign the paperwork


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 2, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble... It is ALWAYS today.



Lol. True.....darn it.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 2, 2010)

Why is it so darn hard to find four used 16 inch, 8 lug steel rims for a 93 Ford?!? I have called every single tire shop in our phone book and NO ONE has any. I have called like 15 shops. Seriously, what the heck?!?


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 2, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Why is it so darn hard to find four used 16 inch, 8 lug steel rims for a 93 Ford?!? I have called every single tire shop in our phone book and NO ONE has any. I have called like 15 shops. Seriously, what the heck?!?



8 lugs on a 16" wheel?  I thought tires that small only had 4, 5 max.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 2, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> 8 lugs on a 16" wheel?  I thought tires that small only had 4, 5 max.



Our Command Vehicle (Chevy 2500) Has 16" with 8.


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 2, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> hope everyone is ready for a laugh tonight, cause my dispatch is already laughing at me.  so why not everyone else..
> 
> So I am not sure exactly when this happened, but one of my friends changed his number in my phone to 911.  so tonight i decided hey i am going to give him a call and not looking at the number i just hit send. and soon realize hey its 911. so i hang up right away.. than i remember CRAP i am now a 911 hang up.. so i dial dispatch direct line. talk to one of the dispatchers and tell her who i am.. and tell her what has happened.. and she starts laughing and i think she might have fallen off her chair.  so please, i am glad that i can make everyones night a great laugh and i think i am going to kill my friend for this lol  :wacko:



Tell your friend he's my current hero. I'm stealing that.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 2, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> 8 lugs on a 16" wheel?  I thought tires that small only had 4, 5 max.



MY old Chevy 1500 had 8 lug 16" wheels on it.


----------



## ShannahQuilts (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd be tempted to try a junkyard, unless this is going to be on an official vehicle.  If an official vehicle, you could try Tire Rack.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 2, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> MY old Chevy 1500 had 8 lug 16" wheels on it.



Really? What year? 4x4? Beefed up drivetrain, or stock? (Ie. Mine is a 250, but it has a one ton drivetrain. It was custom, not stock).

My dad's Chev 1500 has 6 lug 16 inchers.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 2, 2010)

ShannahQuilts said:


> I'd be tempted to try a junkyard, unless this is going to be on an official vehicle.  If an official vehicle, you could try Tire Rack.



I might just do that. The only set I found was a chrome set for 119 a wheel. :-S These are just going to be my snow wheels, so looks really don't matter. 

I feel so stupid now, duh! Of course a junkyard or salvage yard would have them. (Maybe....lol)


----------



## brentoli (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone watch Conan?

Hes in jeggins. It is the scariest thing I have ever seen in my life. Life.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 3, 2010)

ems.amber911 said:


> Tell your friend he's my current hero. I'm stealing that.



be careful doing that. It's not truly that funny for someone to call 911 as a prank. It ties up dispatch and can take dispatch longer to answer other 911 calls.  Some agencies still send an officer to check the caller in person to confirm everything is truly ok. When it happened to me I was on duty at the station, so it wasn't as big of a deal and also I lucked out that dispatch wasn't busy. Plus I knew the dispatcher.


----------



## LucidResq (Dec 3, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> be careful doing that. It's not truly that funny for someone to call 911 as a prank. It ties up dispatch and can take dispatch longer to answer other 911 calls.  Some agencies still send an officer to check the caller in person to confirm everything is truly ok. When it happened to me I was on duty at the station, so it wasn't as big of a deal and also I lucked out that dispatch wasn't busy. Plus I knew the dispatcher.



I have no idea what this is in reference to, but thanks. 

Please, for the love of God don't prank call 911. We get enough of it. And of course you'll conveniently call right when we're getting slammed with calls about a big accident or something and you'll really cause some harm because it will delay us getting to that one gnarly call in the midst of the 800 calls about the same big accident or whatever.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 3, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Really? What year? 4x4? Beefed up drivetrain, or stock? (Ie. Mine is a 250, but it has a one ton drivetrain. It was custom, not stock).
> 
> My dad's Chev 1500 has 6 lug 16 inchers.



As far as I know it was stock. It had the F44 factory option for heavy duty axles though... but again, I have no idea what the PO might have done to it  I didn't keep it long enough to mod it too much


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 3, 2010)

And I get to go to Odessa today to fill out more paperwork for Odessa College. But then I get to register for medic school in the Spring  I'd say that counts as official notice that I'm in the program!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 3, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> I have no idea what this is in reference to, but thanks.
> 
> Please, for the love of God don't prank call 911. We get enough of it. And of course you'll conveniently call right when we're getting slammed with calls about a big accident or something and you'll really cause some harm because it will delay us getting to that one gnarly call in the midst of the 800 calls about the same big accident or whatever.



someone made the comment of wanting to do the prank that one of my friends did to me. Changing there number in someones phone to 911


----------



## wyoskibum (Dec 3, 2010)

*Better numbers than 911*



EMT11KDL said:


> someone made the comment of wanting to do the prank that one of my friends did to me. Changing there number in someones phone to 911



You could always look up a number for a "singles hotline" and program that into someone's phone as a prank.  1-900-HOT-BABE


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 3, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> be careful doing that. It's not truly that funny for someone to call 911 as a prank. It ties up dispatch and can take dispatch longer to answer other 911 calls.  Some agencies still send an officer to check the caller in person to confirm everything is truly ok. When it happened to me I was on duty at the station, so it wasn't as big of a deal and also I lucked out that dispatch wasn't busy. Plus I knew the dispatcher.



I'm not senseless. We know ours too -all 2 of them. (That's a lie. Two at a time, but not much more total.) I live in Hickheaven. But our non-emergent number would be my target. 

Just reminded me of the time we delivered coffee and donuts to one of our dispatchers after shift before we went back to base. Before her shift ended she dispatched us to a local gas station (2 buildings north of our base) for coffee and donuts as a joke.


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 3, 2010)

wyoskibum said:


> You could always look up a number for a "singles hotline" and program that into someone's phone as a prank.  1-900-HOT-BABE



If not on your friends, try these for yourself sometime:
Break Up B****- (781)452-2075
Don't * and Drive- (954)482-4312
Everyone Farts - (317)352-6526
Psychiatric Hotline - (973)409-3277


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 3, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> And I get to go to Odessa today to fill out more paperwork for Odessa College.



Watch out for this guy 







Yes, Brown posted that again so what?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 3, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Yes, Brown posted that again so what?



Don't get all defensive. Some of us on here live in a free country.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 3, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Don't get all defensive. Some of us on here live in a free country.



So does Brown, free to kick your *** lol just kidding

*Brown gives Lights a big hug and smothers him in his snuggly orange 'DOCTOR" jumpsuit 

Brown is thinking he could be the host of EMS Nightmares USA ..... mmm yes


----------



## clibb (Dec 3, 2010)

The meanest prank is to make a craiglist ad for a really cheap and nice car. Put your ex's number there as the seller and see how many calls they get. My ex got 30 calls in 5 min. She was pretttttyyyy pissed.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 3, 2010)

Bah, I'm having a bad day. I lost my wallet with everything in it. I didn't have too much things in it, but sucks that I reported it missing to my bank and credit card company to cancel the old cards and get new ones. I need to go to DMV to get a new driver license and ambulance driver cert. Gotta go to my local EMS agency to get a new card. Then I think I have to go to the clinic I went to for my green medical examiner card. Blah! No idea how to get a new AHA CPR card. Probably gotta retake the class for a new one.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 3, 2010)

Aprz said:


> Bah, I'm having a bad day. I lost my wallet with everything in it. I didn't have too much things in it, but sucks that I reported it missing to my bank and credit card company to cancel the old cards and get new ones. I need to go to DMV to get a new driver license and ambulance driver cert. Gotta go to my local EMS agency to get a new card. Then I think I have to go to the clinic I went to for my green medical examiner card. Blah! No idea how to get a new AHA CPR card. Probably gotta retake the class for a new one.



I had to contact the place that did my AHA CPR and they had my information on file and just re issued me a card, it cost me like 5 bucks


----------



## Bubz628 (Dec 3, 2010)

My best bud posted an ad on Craigslist about me, saying I was a gay Egyptian looking for some lovin'. He even stole pictures of me from my Facebook page and posted them in the ad so people can see what I look like. I'm going through a divorce with my wife, so I guess he thought it would make me laugh. It was a good one, but my phone wouldn't stop blowing up because he even put my phone number on it. Hah..


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 3, 2010)

I am so sick of the hospital!!! I have been here since saturday with a good friend of mine.  Surgery was today, everything went great, no complications, but it is sounding like 6 days for recovery.  Work Tomorrow, and i havent had any sleep the last 3 days


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 3, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> *Brown gives Lights a big hug and smothers him in his snuggly orange 'DOCTOR" jumpsuit



*muffled voice: Ahhhhhh!!!! Get off! You aren't on the approved hugging list yet! 

Wait, you can hug.....as long as you promise me a flight in that helicopter that you and Oz are always tearing around in.  I've only ever once been in a helicopter. I role played a US Embassy employee for a USMC hostage rescue training. After they stormed in, all us hostages were flown out in a couple of 46s. Was awesome!


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 4, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> *muffled voice: Ahhhhhh!!!! Get off! You aren't on the approved hugging list yet!



Hugging is yellow light behavior.

On a side note, I also have touched dead naked people...


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 4, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> *muffled voice: Ahhhhhh!!!! Get off! You aren't on the approved hugging list yet!
> 
> Wait, you can hug.....as long as you promise me a flight in that helicopter that you and Oz are always tearing around in.



Come on mate, would you rather go .... 

a) in the helicopter *or*







b) drive the car?


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 4, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Come on mate, would you rather go ....
> 
> a) in the helicopter *or*
> 
> b) drive the car?


Ohh man, that's tough!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 4, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Hugging is yellow light behavior.
> 
> On a side note, I also have touched dead naked people...



But.....I gave permission. :-| 

Remember, I'm getting a ride in a helicopter for this.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 4, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Come on mate, would you rather go ....
> 
> a) in the helicopter *or*
> 
> ...



In the bird of course. I get to drive the fly car at work already. =)


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 4, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Hugging is yellow light behavior.
> 
> On a side note, I also have touched dead naked people...



Bahaha! It took me til lights quoted to realize the side note. Dare you to make that a side note in normal conversation with someone unaware of your profession... 
(I expect updates will follow on that?)


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 4, 2010)

Brown would rather drive the car .... well, most of the time anyway 

*Brown writes that down on his list of things to do next time he is in London


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## emtpche (Dec 4, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


>



Just for kicks and giggles is that Metroprolol?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 4, 2010)

Nope, epi. 


emtpche said:


> Just for kicks and giggles is that Metroprolol?


----------



## emtpche (Dec 4, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Nope, epi.



Drugs gotta love them


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 4, 2010)

emtpche said:


> Drugs gotta love them



Go to med school then... In medical school, medical students don't abuse drugs... drugs abuse medical students.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 4, 2010)

Jeez, Nathan, if you wanted to be REALLY cool, you'd have put the Krebs cycle.  






Amateur :blush:


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 5, 2010)

*Brown backs away slowly, gets in his helicopter and flys far far away


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 5, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Jeez, Nathan, if you wanted to be REALLY cool, you'd have put the Krebs cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 5, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh my god.



Yes?


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 5, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Yes?



Haha. If only.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 5, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Yes?



Careful Brown. They kicked Satan out of heaven for that.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 5, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Careful Brown. They kicked Satan out of heaven for that.



and the freeloading bugger is still staying on my couch, if only Satan were as cool as Death from Family Guy he is hella awesome


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 5, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> and the freeloading bugger is still staying on my couch.



Bwahahahaha!!!!! You have told us that you sleep on your couch. Does that mean............


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 5, 2010)

I just noticed that the LifePak 15 has SpCO monitoring... where the heck have I been?!


----------



## emtpche (Dec 5, 2010)

Texas must be really big to miss that. Only question is who has protocols for its use?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 5, 2010)

emtpche said:


> Texas must be really big to miss that. Only question is who has protocols for its use?



Do you really need a protocol for a non-invasive test that's built into the current equipment?


----------



## emtpche (Dec 5, 2010)

Unfortunately yes for some of the folks where I work need some hand holding


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 5, 2010)

You're in Cali, I'm not.  I don't need authorization for that.

They come out of something that might indicate CO, they get checked for CO


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 5, 2010)

If our LP12s had that I would use it whenever I had suspicion... I don't think we need to bother with a protocol needed for that out here  Now if only we could get our grant to get new LP15s  Or E series Zolls


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 5, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> MrBrown said:
> 
> 
> > and the freeloading bugger is still staying on my couch, if only Satan were as cool as Death from Family Guy he is hella awesome
> ...



Brown has slept on the couch one bro.  And what it means is that Satan is a freeloading bugger who needs to either find a place or cough something towards his eating all Brown's home made deliciousnesses.

You know maybe Brown will sleep on the couch once the morning sickness comes, Brown does not like to be woken unnecessarily.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 5, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown has slept on the couch one bro.  And what it means is that Satan is a freeloading bugger who needs to either find a place or cough something towards his eating all Brown's home made deliciousnesses.
> 
> You know maybe Brown will sleep on the couch once the morning sickness comes, Brown does not like to be woken unnecessarily.



Lol!!! I'd be sleeping on the couch too!


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 5, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> deliciousnesses.



Try saying that 5 times fast...


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 6, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Lol!!! I'd be sleeping on the couch too!



No, you would be sleeping on the couch *anyway* 



ems.amber911 said:


> Try saying that 5 times fast...



Can't, Browns mouth is too full of said deliciousnesses!


----------



## Aprz (Dec 6, 2010)

Pics or it doesn't exist?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 6, 2010)

So apparently the most recent, "ZOMG, changing your Facebook picture will fix ____" fad is changing your Facebook picture to a cartoon character to prevent child abuse.

So I picked...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 6, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> So apparently the most recent, "ZOMG, changing your Facebook picture will fix ____" fad is changing your Facebook picture to a cartoon character to prevent child abuse.
> 
> So I picked...



Bwahahahaha!!!!! I love it. That is hilarious!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 6, 2010)

So... I met an ER doc last night that gave me hope that I might actually be smart enough to make it through med school... If that tool can do it, so can I


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 6, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> So... I met an ER doc last night that gave me hope that I might actually be smart enough to make it through med school... If that tool can do it, so can I



Proud to have been a service


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 6, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Can't, Browns mouth is too full of said deliciousnesses!



I can't even say it in my head without getting tongue-tied...


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 6, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Proud to have been a service



To be 100% honest, you're one of my inspirations for even considering med school  And running into idiot ED docs helps boost my confidence


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 6, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> To be 100% honest, you're one of my inspirations for even considering med school  And running into idiot ED docs helps boost my confidence



No puking in the bloody helicopter! 

You can fill in for Oz on his union mandated day off


----------



## WVEmt (Dec 6, 2010)

about 5 inches on the ground already and another 6-10 by tomorrow night. 6 degrees with the wind chill. stay safe out there especially if you're in the ohio valley region. im so ready to move back to phoenixh34r:


----------



## ShannahQuilts (Dec 6, 2010)

That made me shiver, just reading it.  I'm in San Jose, CA, so it's not too bad here.  I think my windshield was frosty one day out of the last couple of weeks - not bad.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 7, 2010)

When I left work yesterday, it was 6 degrees, with a wind chill of 1. Today, it was 7, with a wind chill of -2. I'm ready to move somewhere warm!


----------



## emt_irl (Dec 7, 2010)

my god ireland has to be the worst place in the world to live now... financial crisis.. and deep snow all over with the average temp of -3 to -12 celcius.

it hasnt been this bad since the early 80's


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 7, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> When I left work yesterday, it was 6 degrees, with a wind chill of 1. Today, it was 7, with a wind chill of -2. I'm ready to move somewhere warm!



Nice and sunny here in Kiwi ....



emt_irl said:


> my god ireland has to be the worst place in the world to live now... financial crisis.. and deep snow all over with the average temp of -3 to -12 celcius.
> 
> it hasnt been this bad since the early 80's



Ew, the eighties!


----------



## WVEmt (Dec 7, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Nice and sunny here in Kiwi ....
> 
> 
> 
> Ew, the eighties!



wonders what brown was like in the 80s


----------



## WVEmt (Dec 7, 2010)

so apparently cold weather is not good for car batteries


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 7, 2010)

WVEmt said:


> so apparently cold weather is not good for car batteries



Cold is not good for my batteries!


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 7, 2010)

It was a beautiful day today, sunny, clear, low 70's, so I decided to go shotgun shooting (trap). I shot 18, 21, and 19. One of these days I'll shoot a 25... one of these days.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 7, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> It was a beautiful day today, sunny, clear, low 70's, so I decided to go shotgun shooting (trap). I shot 18, 21, and 19. One of these days I'll shoot a 25... one of these days.



I didn't know you were a shooter! 

And as for me, one of these days I might shoot a 21. Lol!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 7, 2010)

never mind.......


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 7, 2010)

Mrs Brown has a tummy bug and is being stubborn, refusing Browns efforts to nurse her back to health, so Brown is on here  .... 

Oh, Brown in the eighties 







*Note:* May not be Brown


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 7, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> *Note:* May not be Brown



Looks orange and yellow to me


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 8, 2010)

The sadist who invented the alarm clock surely has a special place just for them in the deepest parts of hell. :-|


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 8, 2010)

Had another code last night... ROSC on scene, transported to hospital... then they coded an hour later for good.


----------



## WVEmt (Dec 8, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> The sadist who invented the alarm clock surely has a special place just for them in the deepest parts of hell. :-|



what about tones?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 8, 2010)

WVEmt said:


> what about tones?



There has to be a place worse than hell for them.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Its not the tones, its that screech right afterwards. Here there is a worse sound for codes.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 9, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble... It is ALWAYS today.



Darnit you were right.......darnit darnit darnit........grumble......life is not good. Sorry. I take back what I said.........blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 9, 2010)

Brown got woken up at 8am can you believe that? Brown is going to blame Mrs Brown .... Mrs Brown is probably going to blame hormones or morning sickness or some other excuse ....


----------



## WVEmt (Dec 9, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown got woken up at 8am can you believe that? Brown is going to blame Mrs Brown .... Mrs Brown is probably going to blame hormones or morning sickness or some other excuse ....



should we be saying congrats to mr and mrs brown on a future little brown?:unsure:


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 9, 2010)

WVEmt said:


> should we be saying congrats to mr and mrs brown on a future little brown?:unsure:



I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 9, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown got woken up at 8am can you believe that? Brown is going to blame Mrs Brown .... Mrs Brown is probably going to blame hormones or morning sickness or some other excuse ....



Hormones are one of the best catchalls.  I've had a week of suicidal depression, screeching at the children, and nagging my husband.

He looks at me and says, "any chance you're pregnant?"


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 10, 2010)

abckidsmom said:


> Hormones are one of the best catchalls.  I've had a week of suicidal depression, screeching at the children, and nagging my husband.
> 
> He looks at me and says, "any chance you're pregnant?"



Why do women always get the good excuses?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 10, 2010)

We have clearance Clarence.

Rodger Roger, what's our vector Victor?

Radio clearance, over?

That's Clarance, over.

Over, Rodger.

Huh?

Rodger, over?

What?


One of the best movie lines ever!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 10, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Why do women always get the good excuses?



I know!!!


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 10, 2010)

Brown hates Mondays .... 

Things for Brown to do today 

1) Go shopping
2) Make super dooper banana cake
3) Make new batch of home-made falafel
4) Orginise fridge
5) Spend some time in the sun to avoid being mistakenly picked up as an escaped corpse by Police
6) Take garbage out
7) Make lunch
8) Spend quality time with Mrs Brown when she gets off work to avoid being castrated or killed off for life insurance (sooner than she is already planning to)
9) Sleep
10) Go to work tonight


----------



## emt_irl (Dec 10, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown hates Mondays ....
> 
> Things for Brown to do today
> 
> ...




but its friday?? well in ireland it is anyways, i didnt think you guys were that far ahead


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 10, 2010)

beer+burger+ studying= test tomorrow should be fun  Testing for my full NM EMT-I certification tomorrow


----------



## Outbac1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Home feeling rotten with a head cold. Was supposed to work tonight but thats what sick days are for. :sad: I have an OT shift on Sun. Hope I'm feeling better.


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't think this is important enough to be worthy of its own thread, but I have a question.
What did you want to be when you grew up? I've only ever heard one person say EMT (his dad is one). He's an EMT now, but curious. 

I wanted to be a doctor -specifically a pediatric oncologist.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 10, 2010)

I wanted to be a pilot, with doctor my second choice. Or someone who got paid to blow people and things up. So I'm working my way slowly towards doctor


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 10, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I wanted to be a pilot, with doctor my second choice. Or someone who got paid to blow people and things up. So I'm working my way slowly towards doctor



Should I be concerned? Lol.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 10, 2010)

ems.amber911 said:


> Should I be concerned? Lol.



Honest, my first year of college I was an explosives engineering major


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 10, 2010)

ems.amber911 said:


> I don't think this is important enough to be worthy of its own thread, but I have a question.
> What did you want to be when you grew up? I've only ever heard one person say EMT (his dad is one). He's an EMT now, but curious.
> 
> I wanted to be a doctor -specifically a pediatric oncologist.



A USMC fighter pilot.


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 10, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Honest, my first year of college I was an explosives engineering major



And here I am paramedic science. What am I thinking? Lol.
Do they like.... screen you before taking up that major? Please say yes. Haha.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 10, 2010)

ems.amber911 said:


> And here I am paramedic science. What am I thinking? Lol.
> Do they like.... screen you before taking up that major? Please say yes. Haha.


If I said yes, I'd be lying. But when you started internships on the hill (where there are quite literally tons of explosives) you have to pass a security clearance check. I did MS and High School in the town that the school that had explosives engineering, so all the profs in that dept knew me since I'd been helping them out since I got my drivers license at 15


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 10, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> If I said yes, I'd be lying. But when you started internships on the hill (where there are quite literally tons of explosives) you have to pass a security clearance check. I did MS and High School in the town that the school that had explosives engineering, so all the profs in that dept knew me since I'd been helping them out since I got my drivers license at 15



So what's changed since freshman year?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 10, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Or someone who got paid to blow people and things up.


By chance, do you own a house in Escondido, CA?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 11, 2010)

ems.amber911 said:


> So what's changed since freshman year?



I didn't like the idea that as an Explosive Engineer I would have very little field work and primarily lab work. Not my idea of fun.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 11, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> By chance, do you own a house in Escondido, CA?


Yea, like I have that much money


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 11, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Yea, like I have that much money



I wonder if he has insurance, and if so will the insurance cover the bomb squad burning down his house.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 11, 2010)

big game tomorrow!!! GO ARMY BEAT NAVY!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 11, 2010)

Dang you beat me to it.

Anyhow.....GO NAVY!!! BEAT ARMY....AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Dec 11, 2010)

2 intubations 1 lma,
today was a good day....

didnt have to use...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 11, 2010)

NAVY WINS AGAIN!!!!! NAVY WINS AGAIN!!!!! NAVY WINS *AGAIN*!!!!! 

Navy also sets an academy record, an Army-Navy game record, and QB Ricky Dobbs joins the illustrious ranks of the 23 other QBs to graduate from the academy having never known anything other than the taste of victory over the Military Academy. This truly is a day to be remembered. 

Na-vy! Na-vy! Na-vy! Na-vy! Na-vy! Na-vy! Na-vy!!!!!! w00t!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok, lights is probably gonna have a heart attack, but I fell asleep during the game. The last thing I remember from it is a fumble, and a looooong run for a td.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 11, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Ok, lights is probably gonna have a heart attack, but I fell asleep during the game. The last thing I remember from it is a fumble, and a looooong run for a td.



Oh my gosh are you kidding me!?! I can't believe it! I can't believe it!!! 

That wasn't just any old fumble, that was the longest fumble return for a touchdown in Navy history! 

I don't believe it!!! Who falls asleep during America's Game? That is worse than falling asleep during the Super Bowl. It should be criminal!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I must say though, as big as this win is for Navy, I'm saving the big party till next year when the Navy W streak is extended to 10. :-D


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 11, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> That is worse than falling asleep during the Super Bowl. It should be criminal!



The only reason I was watching it was my partner wanted to watch it, and there's only one tv in our crew room.  As for the Super Bowl, I've never seen an entire game... too boring.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 11, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> The only reason I was watching it was my partner wanted to watch it, and there's only one tv in our crew room.  As for the Super Bowl, I've never seen an entire game... too boring.



Are you an American?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 11, 2010)

Now that the Army-Navy game is over, please remove any signatures supporting either team (especially the alternating color ones).

Thanks.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 11, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> Now that the Army-Navy game is over, please remove any signatures supporting either team (especially the alternating color ones).
> 
> Thanks.



Oh yes. Thank you so much for tolerating that for a while. Much appreciated!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 11, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Are you an American?



Yup... just don't like football.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 11, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Are you an American?



Does it matter? Football is neither "America's Game" nor "America's Pastime." Thus, the question should be, do you watch Baseball?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 12, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> Now that the Army-Navy game is over, please remove any signatures supporting either team (especially the alternating color ones).
> 
> Thanks.



Will Do!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 12, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh yes. Thank you so much for tolerating that for a while. Much appreciated!



it was a good game.. 

And FFEMT8978: Thanks for tolerating the talk between lights and i..


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 12, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> it was a good game..
> 
> And FFEMT8978: Thanks for tolerating the talk between lights and i..



Your welcome.


ffemt8978
USN
1988-1997


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 12, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> ffemt8978
> USN
> 1988-1997



Congrats on the win.

EMT11KDL
ARNG


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 12, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> 
> ffemt8978
> ...



Oh yea!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 12, 2010)

Way too many mistakes by both teams, but the 97 yard fumble return was probably the game breaker.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 12, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Does it matter? Football is neither "America's Game" nor "America's Pastime." Thus, the question should be, do you watch Baseball?



I do. GO YANKEES!!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 12, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I do. GO YANKEES!!!!



Screw both the Wankees and the Red Suxs. Anaheim is where it's at.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 12, 2010)

So tonight my fire department had our annual Christmas Dinner.  Well in our station one of our ovens you can not tell how hot the oven is due to all the numbers have been worn off the nob.  So our Asst Fire Chief goes out to our engine and grabs the thermal imager and uses that to see how hot the oven is.  I guess this turkey was a true Fire House Turkey.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 12, 2010)

I heard that the grocery stores sell things similar to these:


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 12, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I heard that the grocery stores sell things similar to these:



yeah, but why go buy one of those when we have a $2500 piece of equipment that will work also haha


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 12, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I heard that the grocery stores sell things similar to these:



That is sooooooo wayyyyyyyy un-cool! Doubleplus uncool. Extradoubleplus uncool when there is a TIC laying around.

That is awesome. I wish I could have been there to see that!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 12, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> That is sooooooo wayyyyyyyy un-cool! Doubleplus uncool. Extradoubleplus uncool when there is a TIC laying around.
> 
> That is awesome. I wish I could have been there to see that!



we were laughing so hard when he came back into the kitchen area with it.. 

we all were like, really.. WOW.. but whatever works. 

The real question is why didnt any one else think of using it


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 12, 2010)

You know, Brown was this close to becoming a Naval Officer ... 

How can you say no to that uniform?


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 12, 2010)

Whelp, first shift on the rig at my new agency....

5 ambulances covering a county of 60,000 with a major highway running right through the middle, with pretty much just volunteer FDs at the EMT level only, and the closest trauma center 45 minutes away.


Should be fun.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 12, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Whelp, first shift on the rig at my new agency....
> 
> 5 ambulances covering a county of 60,000 with a major highway running right through the middle, with pretty much just volunteer FDs at the EMT level only, and the closest trauma center 45 minutes away.
> 
> ...



Enjoy yourself man  At least your VFDs are EMT level though.
Now I guess I should get in uniform so I can get ready to head in. I'm on a 12 today, followed by 12 on call.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 12, 2010)

why am I still awake?? I have been in bed for the past 6 hrs and I cannot fall asleep. Guess there is to much on my mind. And out of all the things I can be doing like tryin to fall asleep, I get on emtlife from my phone... I have now been up for 24 hours, and still wide awake... Ugh :wacko:


----------



## rwik123 (Dec 12, 2010)

Just got my acceptance back from university of Vermont . My number one choice, into the bio program with a concentration in premedical studies.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 12, 2010)

Brown is trying to get some sleep so he can spend some quality time with Mrs Brown when she comes home from work but cannot get to sleep

Who wants to come read Brown a bedtime story?


----------



## MMiz (Dec 12, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Whelp, first shift on the rig at my new agency....
> 
> 5 ambulances covering a county of 60,000 with a major highway running right through the middle, with pretty much just volunteer FDs at the EMT level only, and the closest trauma center 45 minutes away.
> 
> ...


How did it go?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 12, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Whelp, first shift on the rig at my new agency....
> 
> 5 ambulances covering a county of 60,000 with a major highway running right through the middle, with pretty much just volunteer FDs at the EMT level only, and the closest trauma center 45 minutes away.
> 
> ...



Sounds fun. Hope you are busier than we are. We have four crews covering the county. Just over 40,000 people. But it has been sloooooooooooooow lately. Bugger. Hope it picks up again, I'm on tonight. 

My fire district however is doing ok. My station had three simultaneous calls yesterday. A 28 week pregnant gal bleeding like crazy, a two vehicle MVA and a stroke (which I was on). Busy for us! 

Well, let us know how it goes man!


----------



## mct601 (Dec 12, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Whelp, first shift on the rig at my new agency....
> 
> 5 ambulances covering a county of 60,000 with a major highway running right through the middle, with pretty much just volunteer FDs at the EMT level only, and the closest trauma center 45 minutes away.
> 
> ...



Welcome to my life 

almost identical, minus 10,000 people and one ambulance.



I had my first cardiac arrest today. I was always expecting it to be an elderly person that we have in the area, either at a nursing home or the ones that regularly call on us with legit problems. I would have never expected it to be a 16 year old girl possible OD. I was so nervous I was weak in the legs, but I held composure.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow! 16? Did y'all get ROSC either in the field or the ER? 

My youngest was 24. He had the stomach bug and could not sleep. So he took two or three times the number of sleeping pills he should have, fell asleep on his back, vomited and aspirated. Never woke up. At least that is what the medical examiner said.


----------



## mct601 (Dec 12, 2010)

RIGHT when we met with Life Flight, we got a pulse. They got a BP en route.


She was asystole on scene.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 12, 2010)

mct601 said:


> RIGHT when we met with Life Flight, we got a pulse. They got a BP en route.
> 
> 
> She was asystole on scene.



Sweet deal!!! 

My last OD induced code was in full arrest and asystolic on scene. CPR was being done by the cops. Ended up pushing 6 or 7 of Narcan in the rig, just enough to have a barely noticeable respiratory drive. By the time we hit the ER we had she had ROSC (albeit extremely weak). I know Narcan only reverses respiratory depression, so I'm assuming the energy from compressions was enough. I dunno. It was cool anyhow. My first and only ROSC in the field. She was beginning to breathe spontaneously too. But we didn't give any more Narcan cause we didn't want her waking up with the tube in her. Lol.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 12, 2010)

I hate my job somedays. I spent all day playing WoW. That bugs me! I want to run some kind of call tonight. Oh well. MAybe Wednesday I'll polish my boots at work, make some food, take my boots off, tell my partner what a 'slow, quiet, and boring day' we're having, and lay down to take a nap.
That's gotta piss the EMS Gods enough to give me some kind of call right?


----------



## Fox800 (Dec 12, 2010)

I had to look up Pecos on a map. Man, you guys are way out there.

Two calls since 1900. One BLS transport, one refusal. Just got pizza, now watching TV. Yawn.


----------



## AustinNative (Dec 12, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I hate my job somedays. I spent all day playing WoW. That bugs me! I want to run some kind of call tonight. Oh well. MAybe Wednesday I'll polish my boots at work, make some food, take my boots off, tell my partner what a 'slow, quiet, and boring day' we're having, and lay down to take a nap.
> That's gotta piss the EMS Gods enough to give me some kind of call right?



I am almost to level 85.  I spent 8 hours cutting and bagging Christmas trees, and I am about as physically tired as I can remember being.

Ug!  Will January never come??


----------



## mct601 (Dec 12, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Sweet deal!!!
> 
> My last OD induced code was in full arrest and asystolic on scene. CPR was being done by the cops. Ended up pushing 6 or 7 of Narcan in the rig, just enough to have a barely noticeable respiratory drive. By the time we hit the ER we had she had ROSC (albeit extremely weak). I know Narcan only reverses respiratory depression, so I'm assuming the energy from compressions was enough. I dunno. It was cool anyhow. My first and only ROSC in the field. She was beginning to breathe spontaneously too. But we didn't give any more Narcan cause we didn't want her waking up with the tube in her. Lol.



Thats pretty good. 

Its bittersweet for me. We're most definitely not the most rural EMS, but my particular unit runs calls with the nearest competent facility being 35 minutes out, nearest trauma being 45. thats from the best location a call could be at, some locations extend transport times upwards of 30 minutes. I've honestly worked calls that took 30 minutes to get there (all highway), 30 to get to the interstate, and 45 to the facility. there's no other way around it besides airmed, which of course is never available when you need it. we got the call and she had been down approx 15 minutes, and it took 15-20 to get there. <15 on scene, and ~10 to get to the LZ. I don't know how long she had been down before CPR, but it was not a witnessed arrest.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Dec 13, 2010)

Working at Target....I am on the Emergency Response Team lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 13, 2010)

Fox800 said:


> I had to look up Pecos on a map. Man, you guys are way out there.
> 
> Two calls since 1900. One BLS transport, one refusal. Just got pizza, now watching TV. Yawn.





Yeesh, must be a slow day in Texas in general.  We only ran two calls here as well.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 13, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> Working at Target....I am on the Emergency Response Team lol



What else do you do there?

I was a team lead for a little over 4 years, leaving last month.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 13, 2010)

Phew, another night at the fun factory completed!!


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Dec 13, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> What else do you do there?
> 
> I was a team lead for a little over 4 years, leaving last month.



Sr.TPS lol


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Dec 13, 2010)

oh word oh word


----------



## medic417 (Dec 13, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Yeesh, must be a slow day in Texas in general.  We only ran two calls here as well.



Shut up the bragging we are getting slammed here. :sad:


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 13, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Shut up the bragging we are getting slammed here. :sad:



For me it wasn't bragging. I was bored out of my skull and wanted to run calls. You want an extra Intermediate for a few days since I'm off most of this week?


----------



## medic417 (Dec 13, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> For me it wasn't bragging. I was bored out of my skull and wanted to run calls. You want an extra Intermediate for a few days since I'm off most of this week?



The 5 people that are on duty with me would probably kill right now to be the one to let you fill in for them. h34r:


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 13, 2010)

We were so bored last night that when another truck was dispatched for an unconscious person, we checked en-route as well.    The other truck had a new-hire medic like me as well, so we had 4 Paramedics and 2 EMTs show up... Along with a volunteer truck with 2 EMTs, and a Sheriffs deputy.  



Though to be fair, the other truck beat us there so when we walked in and saw the patient actually was not unconscious, we left.  But man, were we ready as ever for a code...



(PS It's common here to send 2 units to a serious sounding call just because most of the area IS staffed by volunteer FDs at the EMT level only, so atleast there will be 2 medics working a tough call)


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 13, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> Sr.TPS lol



Nice.  I was a GSTL for 20 months, Logistics Team Lead for 24 months, moved to Sales Floor Team Lead in May, left a week before Thanksgiving.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 13, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> ....moved to Sales Floor Team Lead in May, left a week before Thanksgiving.



Somebody didn't want to get crushed on Black Friday


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 13, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Somebody didn't want to get crushed on Black Friday



That's one of the perks of the situation.


----------



## AustinNative (Dec 13, 2010)

My day job right now is at Home Depot.  Retail SUCKS during the Holidays.  I am a power specialist in inside garden, and we handle all the Christmas stuff.  For the last few shifts I have either been cutting and bagging Christmas trees (my store sells almost 5,000 a year) or I have been working the seasonal area.  I was actually excited about my first Christmas there three years ago, but that was crushed pretty quickly.  Woo-hoo retail!


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 13, 2010)

So, we were at the station for a grand total of 20 minutes yesterday before our first call came in for an MVC.


No injuries, contrary to the truck rolling and cab coming off.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 13, 2010)

I spent one holiday season at Wal-Mart in Electronics, one at a motorcycle dealer in the parts department. I'm glad to not do that again


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Linuss said:


> So, we were at the station for a grand total of 20 minutes yesterday before our first call came in for an MVC.
> 
> 
> No injuries, contrary to the truck rolling and cab coming off.



And that is why you should not drive a Dodge! 

You want a Truck? Get a Chevy! I was involved in a rollover in my Chev, and I continued to drive it for almost a month afterward. You could hardly tell it had been in a wreck.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 14, 2010)

You call that an RTA?

*Brown has a quick peek out the door of the helicopter ... 

Hmm some trees at your four o'clock low, ambulance on scene, dont think this one is worth it Oz .... lets go back and watch telly

Ambulance, Medivac returning ....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 14, 2010)

I know no on asked, but..........

Mt life has been waaaaaay better at other times in the past. 

There, I'm sure you were all dying to know. Go ahead. Yell at me for complaining. It can't feel that much worse.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 14, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I know no on asked, but..........
> 
> Mt life has been waaaaaay better at other times in the past.
> 
> There, I'm sure you were all dying to know. Go ahead. Yell at me for complaining. It can't feel that much worse.



Amen brother. Today has been just terrible.

On an unrelated note... it's effing cold! I can't feel my fingers anymore!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 14, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Amen brother. Today has been just terrible.
> 
> On an unrelated note... it's effing cold! I can't feel my fingers anymore!



So its what, 60* or so out there?


----------



## Sasha (Dec 14, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> So its what, 60* or so out there?



27 degrees, thank you very much.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 14, 2010)

Just got a news article sent to me... Seems an ambulance was involved in a fatal wreck on I25 in NM just north of where I used to work...  Thoughts going out to the crew involved. They were not at fault in this one, the car they hit was driving the wrong way on I25


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 14, 2010)

Hope you enjoy the cold front that just came through Dallas, Sasha.



I love the cold, but only when it is accompanied by snow.  If there is no snow to be had there is no reason to have cold.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 14, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Hope you enjoy the cold front that just came through Dallas, Sasha.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the cold, but only when it is accompanied by snow.  If there is no snow to be had there is no reason to have cold.



You mean it got cold in TX? Huh we've been in the 70s all week, and should hit 80 today


----------



## Sasha (Dec 14, 2010)

linuss said:


> hope you enjoy the cold front that just came through dallas, sasha.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the cold, but only when it is accompanied by snow.  If there is no snow to be had there is no reason to have cold.



take it back! Take it back right now!


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 14, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> You mean it got cold in TX? Huh we've been in the 70s all week, and should hit 80 today





It was 24* when I left the station yesterday morning.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 14, 2010)

Linuss said:


> It was 24* when I left the station yesterday morning.



Mornings we've been getting down around 28 or so. But it usually warms up a few hours later


----------



## Gisell (Dec 14, 2010)

*creators*

Its interesting that in life we are constantly reading words, phrases,ect.. of other creators. Even though we do not know there morals nor intentions, they seem to reach out to us and we follow. Example school books, we trust that what is written is what we must follow and is the correct knowledge. Its like a dominal effect like what we are doing now! There is so much power in words, it has great capabilitys of extracting many different emotions. Yet there is no name for this creator. We are all creators and are yet to realize the power behind our words!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Amen brother. Today has been just terrible.
> 
> On an unrelated note... it's effing cold! I can't feel my fingers anymore!



Looks like we in the same boat on both accounts. It is freezing here. 

And sometimes I just get so dang sick of everything. You know what I mean? When not only does everything seen to not go right, it seems like it is going horribly wrong. Everything you touch breaks. Everything you say is misunderstood. Nothing good you do is enough. Everything bad you do is way to much. Your friends misunderstand you. And you just feel rotten inside in general. That's were I've been stuck the past few days. 

Fine, I'll shut up. No one wants to hear me complain I know. No one cares what a random idiot on an internet forum is going on and on about. It just feels slightly better to rant. 

Thank you.


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 14, 2010)

It's been a month without calls, despite every other crew getting all kinds of interesting stuff. I'm starting to worry that when I finally get one, it's going to be huge and crazy and I'll have no idea what I'm doing. 



rwik123 said:


> Just got my acceptance back from university of Vermont . My number one choice, into the bio program with a concentration in premedical studies.



Congrats!


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 14, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Looks like we in the same boat on both accounts. It is freezing here.
> 
> And sometimes I just get so dang sick of everything. You know what I mean? When not only does everything seen to not go right, it seems like it is going horribly wrong. Everything you touch breaks. Everything you say is misunderstood. Nothing good you do is enough. Everything bad you do is way to much. Your friends misunderstand you. And you just feel rotten inside in general. That's were I've been stuck the past few days.
> 
> ...



That's what the internet is for... 

Sorry to hear, though.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 14, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Looks like we in the same boat on both accounts. It is freezing here.
> 
> And sometimes I just get so dang sick of everything. You know what I mean? When not only does everything seen to not go right, it seems like it is going horribly wrong. Everything you touch breaks. Everything you say is misunderstood. Nothing good you do is enough. Everything bad you do is way to much. Your friends misunderstand you. And you just feel rotten inside in general. That's were I've been stuck the past few days.
> 
> ...



But you're our favourite idiot! 

How about a ride in Brown's big red helicopter, here, put this orange jumpsuit on and lets go; keep your hands and feet inside the vehicle at all times, no flash photography, no spekaing to the driver, no eating, drinking or loud rap music.

Ambulance hello its Medivac, airborne .....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 14, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> But you're our favourite idiot!
> 
> How about a ride in Brown's big red helicopter, here, put this orange jumpsuit on and lets go; keep your hands and feet inside the vehicle at all times, no flash photography, no spekaing to the driver, no eating, drinking or loud rap music.
> 
> Ambulance hello its Medivac, airborne .....



Well thanks Brown. I don't like rap anyhow. 

Maybe moving to NZ will fix my problems.......


----------



## reaper (Dec 14, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Amen brother. Today has been just terrible.
> 
> On an unrelated note... it's effing cold! I can't feel my fingers anymore!



Much better now!


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 15, 2010)

Brown is overheating .....


----------



## Aprz (Dec 15, 2010)

Anybody else hear about AMR losing Santa Clara County contract?

http://www.mercurynews.com/breaking-news/ci_16859087?nclick_check=1


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 15, 2010)

When life throws you lemons, throw them back...and aim for the nuts.


----------



## exodus (Dec 15, 2010)

Wouldn't surprise me if they lost a few more lol.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 15, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> When life throws you lemons, throw them back...and aim for the nuts.



My version is, "When life gives you lemons, make lemonade and sell it for a profit."


----------



## nemedic (Dec 15, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> My version is, "When life gives you lemons, make lemonade and sell it for a profit."



That's good and all, but I prefer this quote "When life gives you lemons, find someone whose life's given them vodka, and have a party." Bonus points for who guesses the originator of that quote


----------



## wyoskibum (Dec 15, 2010)

*Tater Salad*



nemedic said:


> That's good and all, but I prefer this quote "When life gives you lemons, find someone whose life's given them vodka, and have a party." Bonus points for who guesses the originator of that quote



Wasn't it Ron White?


----------



## nemedic (Dec 15, 2010)

wyoskibum said:


> Wasn't it Ron White?



Yep. Currently multitasking watching a standup video of his on my phone via netflix, surfing the web, and trying to troubleshoot my uncle's computer problems over the phone


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 15, 2010)

Had a fun walk-in trauma to my station yesterday  Some guy caught his hand in a table saw...

And on another note, I'll see ya'll in a few days. I'm off until Sunday and I just got the full version of WoW in the mail... I was clean for over a year, but I jsut had a relapse


----------



## Sasha (Dec 15, 2010)

reaper said:


> Much better now!



Yes it is. Much better than before, I think, actually. I missed my love terribly. :wub:


----------



## AustinNative (Dec 15, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Had a fun walk-in trauma to my station yesterday  Some guy caught his hand in a table saw...
> 
> And on another note, I'll see ya'll in a few days. I'm off until Sunday and I just got the full version of WoW in the mail... I was clean for over a year, but I jsut had a relapse



HA HA!  I just hit 85!  Have fun, and make some trauma on the Orcs!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 15, 2010)

AustinNative said:


> HA HA!  I just hit 85!  Have fun, and make some trauma on the Orcs!



Ugh. Alliance scum


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 15, 2010)

Mrs Brown likes WoW .... Brown can see it destroying Brown's marriage


----------



## Harvey (Dec 15, 2010)

what server are ya'll on? Blades edge here.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 15, 2010)

nemedic said:


> That's good and all, but I prefer this quote "When life gives you lemons, find someone whose life's given them vodka, and have a party." Bonus points for who guesses the originator of that quote



My problem is that life is giving me lemons, and everyone who is getting vodka is throwing the empty bottles at me too!

Ha ha ha!


Oh yea......what is WoW? Is it something terribly obvious that I will feel dumb about?


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 15, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> My problem is that life is giving me lemons, and everyone who is getting vodka is throwing the empty bottles at me too!
> 
> Ha ha ha!
> 
> ...



Wait wait wait...

Do I need to bring up the current situation of what you have but I lack that you have reminded me of several times in recent PMs?  

Bite me


PS-- WoW = World of Warcraft.  A game I have neither played nor have any intention of playing.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 15, 2010)

Do we need a WoW thread?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 15, 2010)

Harvey said:


> what server are ya'll on? Blades edge here.



Started on DawnBringer this time around. I was on Blackrock on my first toon though. I lost that account after it got hacked.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 15, 2010)

Now... DIablo II... that was a great game.  I'd be playing it right now if I didn't lose my CD years ago and didn't feel like spending $$$ on a game 10 years old especially with Diablo III (probably) not too far off.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 15, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Now... DIablo II... that was a great game.  I'd be playing it right now if I didn't lose my CD years ago and didn't feel like spending $$$ on a game 10 years old especially with Diablo III (probably) not too far off.



Ah Diablo III... well.. they announced it right after they announced SCII, so it should be coming in the next 10 years or so  Don'tcha just love Blizzard's schedules for releasing games.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Dec 15, 2010)

When I look back on the college years, I realize that I played mmorpgs instead of finding a girlfriend.  Looking at it now, I realize that every time I turn on black ops, I'm still not finding one...


----------



## Sasha (Dec 15, 2010)

Nerds.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 15, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> When I look back on the college years, I realize that I played mmorpgs instead of finding a girlfriend.  Looking at it now, I realize that every time I turn on black ops, I'm still not finding one...



You make it sound like shooting a 12yo in the face and having them **** and moan and complain that you're a cheater is a bad thing?!




Sashas just jealous because she can't get a girlfriend either, but can't play games.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 15, 2010)

> Sashas just jealous because she can't get a girlfriend either, but can't play games.



I can get a girlfriend. And a boyfriend.


----------



## reaper (Dec 15, 2010)

At same time


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 15, 2010)

Sasha said:


> I can get a girlfriend. And a boyfriend.





reaper said:


> At same time



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A939QRRSNV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasha (Dec 15, 2010)

reaper said:


> At same time



Shhhh stop telling them about saturday jeez!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 15, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Wait wait wait...
> 
> Do I need to bring up the current situation of what you have but I lack that you have reminded me of several times in recent PMs?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the WoW info. I feel about the same as you do about that. 

No you don't need to bring up the current situation of have and have not. I remember. I'll quit complaining.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 15, 2010)

Puzzle Pirates >*>other MMORPGs simply because there is no level grinding. Screw level grinding.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 15, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Puzzle Pirates >*>other MMORPGs simply because there is no level grinding. Screw level grinding.



MMORPGs? I take it that is another game? :unsure:


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 15, 2010)

Massively Multilayer Online Role Playing Game.



Jeez, use Urban Dictionary.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 15, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> MMORPGs? I take it that is another game? :unsure:



MMORPG is the genre that WoW, Starwars Galaxies, Everquest, Eve-Online, and other similar online games fall into.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 15, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Massively *Multiplayer* Online Role Playing Game.



I normally try not to be a grammar nazi, but there's a difference between multilayer and multiplayer.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 15, 2010)

Awwww, nobody on the same WoW server as me... Haomarush.  And yes, girls do play WoW.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 15, 2010)

I have also never played WoW, never plan on playing it, with that being said.. Duck Hunter, Super Mario, and Donkey Kong!!!! Yes I am pulling out the old school Nintendo


----------



## medic417 (Dec 15, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Yes it is. Much better than before, I think, actually. I missed my love terribly. :wub:



I'm sorry I have been away. h34r:


----------



## medic417 (Dec 15, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> I have also never played WoW, never plan on playing it, with that being said.. Duck Hunter, Super Mario, and Donkey Kong!!!! Yes I am pulling out the old school Nintendo



Now if you had said Pong I would have an ideal what you youngsters are doing.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 15, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Now if you had said Pong I would have an ideal what you youngsters are doing.



I play pong on my phone!!!!


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 15, 2010)

medic417 said:


> I'm sorry I have been away. h34r:



Its because you dont love Brown isint it?


----------



## Harvey (Dec 16, 2010)

Girls dont play WoW


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 16, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Girls dont play WoW



Mrs Brown is a girl (Brown has checked) and she plays WoW


----------



## Harvey (Dec 16, 2010)

I refuse to believe Girls play wow. Sorry mate just cant take your word for it. 
Like If you said Mike Vick was the Dog Whisperer on the Moon. Just wont believe it until i have proof.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 16, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Girls dont play WoW



I do! Haomarush, Level 81 Troll Warrior


----------



## Sasha (Dec 16, 2010)

medic417 said:


> I'm sorry I have been away. h34r:



I said I missed my love not my pain in the butt 

Just kidding. Where ya been?


----------



## AustinNative (Dec 16, 2010)

Harvey said:


> I refuse to believe Girls play wow. Sorry mate just cant take your word for it.
> Like If you said Mike Vick was the Dog Whisperer on the Moon. Just wont believe it until i have proof.



Oh, man!  Raiding guilds use Ventrilo, so you hear the people you are playing with.  LOTS of WoW players are ladies.  One of our members has a sultry speaking voice that could melt lead.

One of the reasons WoW has done so well is its ability to cater to both Male and Female players.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 16, 2010)

Sasha said:


> I said I missed my love not my pain in the butt
> 
> Just kidding. Where ya been?



:angry:

WORK.  I have no life left.  At least normal jobs you can look forward to 5 o'clock somewhere time or working for the weekend but not EMS, especially when you are filling in for the sick and injured.  Hopefully by Feb will be slower again. :blink:


----------



## LucidResq (Dec 16, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Girls dont play WoW



A lady medic I used to work with plays WoW.


----------



## clibb (Dec 16, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Girls dont play WoW



Some of the hottest girls I knew when I was in Europe were huge WoW nerds. But, the electronic gamer community is a lot bigger in Europe then it is in the US. Everyone I knew played WoW and Counter Strike.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 16, 2010)

Gotta be kidding me...

The other truck at the station, the one I'm usually on except for today, has had a rollover mvc with extrication with patient under roof one flown, a cardiac arrest, and just now a motorcycle vs car with one fatality one flown.

What have I had?  Granny with indigestion and 3 different posting locations....


White cloud.  Always and forever.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 16, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Gotta be kidding me...
> 
> The other truck at the station, the one I'm usually on except for today, has had a rollover mvc with extrication with patient under roof one flown, a cardiac arrest, and just now a motorcycle vs car with one fatality one flown.
> 
> ...



sounds like the other stations in my county.. we have been watching espn most of today lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 16, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Gotta be kidding me...
> 
> The other truck at the station, the one I'm usually on except for today, has had a rollover mvc with extrication with patient under roof one flown, a cardiac arrest, and just now a motorcycle vs car with one fatality one flown.
> 
> ...



Did I tell you I had another code last week? Plus earlier this week a cool hand vs table saw that walked into my station?


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 16, 2010)

Brown has not had anything good in weeks ..... 

And has anybody seen Lights around? Brown is getting worried


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 16, 2010)

Tuesday (My first day):

PE showing as a STEMI and VT unresponsive to meds that had to be cardioverted. It was awesome. I am no white cloud.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 16, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Tuesday (My first day):
> 
> PE showing as a STEMI and VT unresponsive to meds that had to be cardioverted. It was awesome. I am no white cloud.



I am!!!!!! I have been a white cloud the last two weeks


----------



## HappyParamedicRN (Dec 16, 2010)

Respiratory failure I intubated, next shift STEMI....  wondering what is next... Although I am on my second shift with nothing too exciting...  WTF where did my black cloud goooo?!!! 

Happy


----------



## AustinNative (Dec 16, 2010)

Paramedic friend in Williamson County called me and told me about a call he had earlier in the week.  Cowboy was practicing Bull-riding, and was thrown and stomped in the groin.  Crushed left testicle, and de-gloving of the penis.

The sympathy pains I had hearing this were totally real.

Ouch.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 17, 2010)

AustinNative said:


> Paramedic friend in Williamson County called me and told me about a call he had earlier in the week.  Cowboy was practicing Bull-riding, and was thrown and stomped in the groin.  Crushed left testicle, and de-gloving of the penis.
> 
> The sympathy pains I had hearing this were totally real.
> 
> Ouch.



Mrs Brown came running wondering what sort of traumatic injury Brown had inflicted upon himself when she heard him read this one ... probably worse than those baby pushing out noises ....

Where are these guys when you need them?


----------



## WVEmt (Dec 17, 2010)

I've got almost a week off work. Busted shoulder from our ambulance losing control and rolling over 3 times.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 17, 2010)

WVEmt said:


> I've got almost a week off work. Busted shoulder from our ambulance losing control and rolling over 3 times.



:censored::censored::censored::censored:! You ok other than the shoulder?!


----------



## WVEmt (Dec 17, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> :censored::censored::censored::censored:! You ok other than the shoulder?!



Bruised sternum from he seat belt. Parter had glass in her eye and a cut on her hand. Trainee we had in the back is has a nice black eye. Thank God for seat belts. lol


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 17, 2010)

WVEmt said:


> Bruised sternum from he seat belt. Parter had glass in her eye and a cut on her hand. Trainee we had in the back is has a nice black eye. Thank God for seat belts. lol



Ick. We had a rollover over the summer here. Drunk driver hit doing 80+...
Seat belts
Good luck with that.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 17, 2010)

Just got back from the dentist... feeling bleh


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 17, 2010)

WVEmt said:


> I've got almost a week off work. Busted shoulder from our ambulance losing control and rolling over 3 times.



Oh crap!!! No one was seriously injured, were they? How you doing? Yea, thank God for seat belts. 

When I was in my rollover accident, I credit my seatbelt for saving my life. Stuff from the vehicle was scattered all over the place after having gone out the windows. It could have easily been me. I had a nice bruise across my lap and hips from the belt, but that was it. 

Man, you lucky! Three times? Loud inside while that was going on?


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 17, 2010)

Brown LOL'd when somebody called frusemide "floozmile" just now ....


----------



## WVEmt (Dec 17, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh crap!!! No one was seriously injured, were they? How you doing? Yea, thank God for seat belts.
> 
> When I was in my rollover accident, I credit my seatbelt for saving my life. Stuff from the vehicle was scattered all over the place after having gone out the windows. It could have easily been me. I had a nice bruise across my lap and hips from the belt, but that was it.
> 
> Man, you lucky! Three times? Loud inside while that was going on?



Eh no serious injuries. Vehicle in the opposite lane crossed into our so my partner swerved to miss it. Hit a ditch, lost control, rolled 3 times. Took out a phone line pole. MY partner handled it well. She avoided hitting another vehicle while we were sliding. Managed to land on our wheels. Truck is totaled but it did its job. All 3 of us were up and walking by time fire and another ambulance got on scene. I've got physical therapy starting Monday for my shoulder and light duty till Jan. 4. Everyone thats seen the ambulance said we were as lucky as can be that we walked away from it.

I remember just about everything. It was pretty loud. Remember when we started the 3rd rollover I was thinking omfg are you serious? Another rollover? lol


----------



## medic417 (Dec 17, 2010)

WVEmt said:


> Eh no serious injuries. Vehicle in the opposite lane crossed into our so my partner swerved to miss it. Hit a ditch, lost control, rolled 3 times. Took out a phone line pole. MY partner handled it well. She avoided hitting another vehicle while we were sliding. Managed to land on our wheels. Truck is totaled but it did its job. All 3 of us were up and walking by time fire and another ambulance got on scene. I've got physical therapy starting Monday for my shoulder and light duty till Jan. 4. Everyone thats seen the ambulance said we were as lucky as can be that we walked away from it.
> 
> I remember just about everything. It was pretty loud. Remember when we started the 3rd rollover I was thinking omfg are you serious? Another rollover? lol



Any pictures or news coverage so we can check out the aftermath?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 17, 2010)

WVEmt said:


> I've got almost a week off work. Busted shoulder from our ambulance losing control and rolling over 3 times.



Crap what is it today.. I was involved in a accident today responding to a structure fire... Luckily NO ONE was injured other than me slightly.  I have a bruised muscle on my right lateral side below the ribs.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Dec 17, 2010)

Dominated the balloon pump last night.  I love loving my job.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 17, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Dominated the balloon pump last night.  I love loving my job.





Oh yeah?  I dominated a 0.5cm lac on a kids head last night!

What now?!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 17, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh crap!!! No one was seriously injured, were they? How you doing? Yea, thank God for seat belts.
> 
> When I was in my rollover accident, I credit my seatbelt for saving my life. Stuff from the vehicle was scattered all over the place after having gone out the windows. It could have easily been me. I had a nice bruise across my lap and hips from the belt, but that was it.
> 
> Man, you lucky! Three times? Loud inside while that was going on?



not just seat belts, but air bags for me today...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 17, 2010)

WVEmt said:


> Eh no serious injuries. Vehicle in the opposite lane crossed into our so my partner swerved to miss it. Hit a ditch, lost control, rolled 3 times. Took out a phone line pole. MY partner handled it well. She avoided hitting another vehicle while we were sliding. Managed to land on our wheels. Truck is totaled but it did its job. All 3 of us were up and walking by time fire and another ambulance got on scene. I've got physical therapy starting Monday for my shoulder and light duty till Jan. 4. Everyone thats seen the ambulance said we were as lucky as can be that we walked away from it.
> 
> I remember just about everything. It was pretty loud. Remember when we started the 3rd rollover I was thinking omfg are you serious? Another rollover? lol



Wow. Thank God y'all are ok. 

I remember thinking almost the same exact thing in my wreck. Except it was a flat spin before the rollover. I spun a good 5 times before I rolled. By the third spin it was like, oh crap. By the forth I was thinking you have got to be kidding me. By the fifth I was sure I was going to die. Then it rolled. 

You know what, we had almost the same thing happen to one of our crews. It was like 0300 on a two lane undivided US highway. Someone shut off their headlights and swerved right in front of the amb. The EMT driving took the rig off the road, but luckily the shoulder at that place was fairly hard gravel and she brought it right back on the road. Anywhere else for like 10 miles there is a ditch, just this one like quarter mile stretch had none. They were really lucky. The cops later found the guy based on the crew's description of the vehicle. He had been involved in an MVA and stated that he was trying to kill himself and saw the amb and knew it would do him in if he hit it head on. :-S


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 17, 2010)

Everyone please be careful. We've already have 2 LODDs this week and one serious injury to an EMT. We don't need to be adding any of ya'll to the list!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 17, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Everyone please be careful. We've already have 2 LODDs this week and one serious injury to an EMT. We don't need to be adding any of ya'll to the list!



I dont think any of us are going out trying to get added to the list.


----------



## WVEmt (Dec 18, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Any pictures or news coverage so we can check out the aftermath?



I haven't been able to find anything online about it. In the CAD media log they had it listed as a vehicle not an ambulance. I've got a newspaper clipping I need to get scanned. My supervisor has pics of it. I'll get them on Monday.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 18, 2010)

Brown is just finshing work .... what a bloody waste of time that was, as if Brown did not have better things to do  scurge of the bloody earth mate seriously

*Brown snuggles up to Mrs Brown and waits to get elbowed in the ribs


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 18, 2010)

It's official, I'm a full NM EMT-I. Passed the test with a 90%. Then again, it was an easy test.
Now to run up to Carlsbad on Tuesday and see if they need PRN peoples.





Have I mentioned I love my home state's EMS patches more than any I've ever seen


----------



## AustinNative (Dec 18, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> it's official, i'm a full nm emt-i. Passed the test with a 90%. Then again, it was an easy test.
> Now to run up to carlsbad on tuesday and see if they need prn peoples.
> 
> 
> ...



congratulation!!!  Wooo!


----------



## rwik123 (Dec 18, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> It's official, I'm a full NM EMT-I. Passed the test with a 90%. Then again, it was an easy test.
> Now to run up to Carlsbad on Tuesday and see if they need PRN peoples.
> 
> 
> ...



pretty cool patch


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 19, 2010)

Brown knows a guy in Carlsbad, he lives by Legoland


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 19, 2010)

MrBrown said:


>



So......ummmmmmmmmm.........Brown? Why does it say "EXPRESS NEWSPAPERS" on that HEMS bird?:unsure:


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 19, 2010)

EDIT: general rant not directed st anyone on here. Onward.
Really? You want to decide to give me crap because I'm going to a real school for my Paramedic, and not a program that lets anyone slide by and test for the patch? And that I want more education than is the minimum, so I must be a suck up overachiever? Well :censored::censored::censored::censored: you very much.

I can't wait to find a service that has progressive protocols and the people to go with it, rather than skills monkeys.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 19, 2010)

Join usalfyre and mine 


PS-- Anyone else hate the patient that makes your job 100x harder because they don't want to comply with what you do?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Dec 19, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Join usalfyre and mine
> 
> 
> PS-- Anyone else hate the patient that makes your job 100x harder because they don't want to comply with what you do?



I love noncompliant patients. either they refuse and I don't care- go on about my day, or they can't refuse and get tied up.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 19, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Join usalfyre and mine
> 
> 
> PS-- Anyone else hate the patient that makes your job 100x harder because they don't want to comply with what you do?



I need to get my medic first  And I start that in January. Is there some place around you where I can finish an AAS in EMS once I get my p-card?


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 19, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> I love noncompliant patients. either they refuse and I don't care- go on about my day, or they can't refuse and get tied up.



Meh, it was a respiratory patient that just felt like making my job a lot harder then it had to be, and made what should have been a 5-10min scene time into a nearly 30minute time.   Compound that by my FTO grading me AND it being 3am after running all day, and I was not in the mood to play around.

She "wanted" help but whenever I tried to get her to do something (such as move to my cot) she'd start complaining that she couldn't breath if I attempted to replace her NC (that was at 2lpm) with mine that had EtCO2 capabilities, or even just tried to put it on my cots O2 so we could get moving.  She'd breath relatively fine if left on her 22% NC, but freak out if put on RA for a couple of seconds.  

If 1% difference in oxygen makes that much of a difference, lady, then you REALLY need to let me do my job before you buy a trip down RSI lane.  



jt-- I've been looking at colleges that do life-credit for P-cards online to finish my degree.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 19, 2010)

Linuss said:


> jt-- I've been looking at colleges that do life-credit for P-cards online to finish my degree.



If you're looking for online. I know Eastern NM University in Roswell offers an online P--> AAS degree  Check them out. Their program for any EMS courses are excellent


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 19, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> If you're looking for online. I know Eastern NM University in Roswell offers an online P--> AAS degree  Check them out. Their program for any EMS courses are excellent



I had emailed Lenoir college, as I got a flyer from them at EMS Expo.  The admissions lady said she'd forward my email to the director of the EMS division, but that was on Wednesday.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 19, 2010)

Linuss said:


> If 1% difference in oxygen makes that much of a difference, lady, then you REALLY need to let me do my job before you buy a trip down RSI lane.  .



Brown takes it you are being sarchastic.

By this time Brown would have already broken out the ketamine and suxamethonium ....


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 19, 2010)

Snow, quit falling from the sky


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 19, 2010)

"When it's life or death, it's not how you play the game; it's whether you win or lose that counts."

Agree or disagree? Discuss!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 19, 2010)

Dear EMS Gods, I pray to you tonight that I get all black clouds for the start of this 12 hour night shift. Pay no attention to my partner who will be wanting your head and mine up on a silver platter if you deliver my wishes, I'm senior on the truck tonight and as such I get what I want  In the name of trauma, we pray, Amen.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 19, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> MrBrown said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It says Express Newspapers because Express Newspapers was a major sponsor of HEMS from 1988 until 1999 when Virgin took over.

Also Brown seriously LOL'd at G-HEMS


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 19, 2010)

I love seeing Trans-Siberian Orchestra in concert ^_^


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 20, 2010)

I honestly don't know why I keep putting in for nights. I'm getting sick of them! I need like a month of no nights, all days, then I'll be good to go for another three years of nights. :-S It is like being addicted to something bad. I don't like it, but I can't stop. Lol


----------



## reaper (Dec 20, 2010)

Been on nights for 8 years and would never switch to days! 

I like my days to myself!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 20, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I honestly don't know why I keep putting in for nights. I'm getting sick of them! I need like a month of no nights, all days, then I'll be good to go for another three years of nights. :-S It is like being addicted to something bad. I don't like it, but I can't stop. Lol


I'm the opposite, if I could get three solid months of no day shifts, that would get me back ready to work maybe a day shift or two. I love working nights 

EDIT: So, when I said my prayer to the EMS Gods last night, I failed to take into account that it was a full moon... I definately got what I wished for. Only in the station for about two hours total last night


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 20, 2010)

Did Sally really sell seashells by the seashore?


----------



## AustinNative (Dec 20, 2010)

OFF TO HIT The MALLS FOR X-MAS SHOPPING!!!  Y'ALL NEED ANYTHING WHILE I AM THERE???


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll take a chicken sandwich from Chick-Fil-A!  I'll buy you one too!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 20, 2010)

reaper said:


> Been on nights for 8 years and would never switch to days!
> 
> I like my days to myself!



I miss nights! I've been stuck on days for 6 months, and I'm actually getting a tan. I'm a vampire, that's not supposed to happen!h34r:


----------



## traumamama (Dec 20, 2010)

Sunshine, lollipops and rainbows


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 20, 2010)

Brown has been on nights for about four months and will be on nights until April 2011 with only a week or two in between on days/afternoons.

Mrs Brown has suckered Brown into doing all the night time changings, feedings, burpings, rocking-back-to-sleeping and whatnot so Brown managed to dodge the bullet, phew!


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 20, 2010)

Just getting back from round two at the dentist.  Time to pop some Advil and slurp on some mashed potatoes.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 20, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> So, when I said my prayer to the EMS Gods last night, I failed to take into account that it was a full moon... I definately got what I wished for. Only in the station for about two hours total last night



Well.....tonight is a full moon, AND a total lunar eclipse. I can't imagine what will happen tonight. And......I'm on. Guess I better sleep today. *Lights is all bleary-eyed and crashing around the house trying to find his bedroom.*


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 20, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well.....tonight is a full moon, AND a total lunar eclipse. I can't imagine what will happen tonight. And......I'm on. Guess I better sleep today. *Lights is all bleary-eyed and crashing around the house trying to find his bedroom.*



I"m on tonight too  And I can't wait to see what fun stuff the EMS gods bring me


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 20, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well.....tonight is a full moon, AND a total lunar eclipse. I can't imagine what will happen tonight.



Anything would be better than today! 9 hours into my 12 hour shift, and nothing. I've tried every word known to get runs, and still nothing. I'm bored out of my skull!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 20, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I"m on tonight too  And I can't wait to see what fun stuff the EMS gods bring me



because you want something you will get NOTHING!!!!!!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 20, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> because you want something you will get NOTHING!!!!!!!!



I will just say another prayer to the EMS Gods. Seemed to work last night  And today too for that matter .I'm the on call truck today and I've already been second out for two MVCs


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 20, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I will just say another prayer to the EMS Gods. Seemed to work last night  And today too for that matter .I'm the on call truck today and I've already been second out for two MVCs



Wow, I am on a leave right now.. and loving it  I go back on the 26th tho


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 20, 2010)

Brown  was overcome like a sap and cried today. 

Brown is dissapointed, now pass Brown the tissues :unsure:


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 20, 2010)

That is acceptable if Mrs. Brown had the Brownling... otherwise shame on you 

*passes tissues*


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 20, 2010)

Brownling? Oh god, could the world really deal with a mini-Brown?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 20, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Brownling? Oh god, could the world really deal with a mini-Brown?



Hey people, it is Brownlet. Srsly!!!


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 20, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey people, it is Brownlet. Srsly!!!



Yeah, tell it Uncle Lights! 

Brown is off to buy a sexy new smartypants phone, you know if Brown can find a ECG leads that fit into a USB or 3.5mm headset jack viola, portable 12 lead for next time somebody has crushing chestpain at the Pak N Save ...


----------



## foxfire (Dec 20, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Yeah, tell it Uncle Lights!
> 
> Brown is off to buy a sexy new smartypants phone, you know if Brown can find a ECG leads that fit into a USB or 3.5mm headset jack viola, portable 12 lead for next time somebody has crushing chestpain at the Pak N Save ...


Just need all the bells and whistles that a monitor has programed in and you are set to go. 12lead,pacing.... the whole nine yards. 
B)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 20, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Yeah, tell it Uncle Lights!



Thank you. I will tell it. Oh wait.....already did. ^_^


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 20, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Yeah, tell it Uncle Lights!



Oh lord... MrBrown as a daddy is bad enough, but lights as the kids uncle? Poor little Brownlet.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 21, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Oh lord... MrBrown as a daddy is bad enough, but lights as the kids uncle? Poor little Brownlet.



Hey!!!! I take exception! I believe I shall make a wonderful uncle.  So there.

'sides, I have uncles worse than I would be! Lol


----------



## firemedic07 (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2msmYpNXic

lmao maybe this is what my Bengals need lol


----------



## Aprz (Dec 21, 2010)

Got an 88% on my final. I am disappointed because I felt like I got 100%, and I didn't even get >90%. My overconfidence....


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 21, 2010)

Aprz said:


> Got an 88% on my final. I am disappointed because I felt like I got 100%, and I didn't even get >90%. My overconfidence....



that is great  I like it


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 21, 2010)

So who got to see the eclipse last night? I did in between calls  Spent all night running so we got to look up and see it at all the various stages


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 21, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> So who got to see the eclipse last night? I did in between calls  Spent all night running so we got to look up and see it at all the various stages



i did, it was kinda cool.. we got nothin last night...


----------



## AustinNative (Dec 21, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> So who got to see the eclipse last night? I did in between calls  Spent all night running so we got to look up and see it at all the various stages



aarg!  set the alarm, woke up, and it was totally overcast after DAYS of perfectly clear skies.  Mother Nature is a witch.


----------



## emt_irl (Dec 21, 2010)

to overcast to see it in irl... DAM YOU SNOW!!!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 21, 2010)

Got home late after being stuck in a snowstorm. I had enough energy to grab leftovers for dinner and fall face first into the bed. Would have loved to see it, but I was sound asleep.


----------



## Adz (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello all, just joined the forums and figured I'd use this thread to introduce myself. 

I did see the eclipse last night in between calls, seems like we had a few more psych patients than usual last night as well....coincidence?


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 21, 2010)

Adz said:


> Hello all, just joined the forums and figured I'd use this thread to introduce myself.
> 
> I did see the eclipse last night in between calls, seems like we had a few more psych patients than usual last night as well....coincidence?



Coincidence?  Probably so.  lol

Welcome to EMTLife!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 21, 2010)

Ugh... I'm hating this weather. clear, sunny, and 80* today. I want cold and rainy and miserable weather for this time of the year!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 21, 2010)

I hate fatality accidents. Nothing to do. I've had enough fatalities to last me a while. :wacko:


----------



## WVEmt (Dec 21, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Ugh... I'm hating this weather. clear, sunny, and 80* today. I want cold and rainy and miserable weather for this time of the year!



h34r:


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 21, 2010)

Brown got hs sexy new smartypants phone working guess monkey man aint the only one tapping with the talk


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 21, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Ugh... I'm hating this weather. clear, sunny, and 80* today. I want cold and rainy and miserable weather for this time of the year!



I can trade you... Non-stop rain since Friday.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 21, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I can trade you... Non-stop rain since Friday.



I'd gladly take that trade


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 21, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'd gladly take that trade



how about snow?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 21, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> how about snow?



Even better


----------



## Fox800 (Dec 22, 2010)

Bored. No calls since I came on at 1800.


----------



## traumamama (Dec 22, 2010)

Are you bragging or complaining? I went on two today. Our day started at noon and we got back at 1930. I am hoping for sleep but if the tones go off I will call you


----------



## Fox800 (Dec 22, 2010)

Complaining I guess, I'm not tired so sleep isn't really an option...although I probably need to sleep, I have to drive to Dallas tomorrow to see the family.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 22, 2010)

Had my first DOA by suicide today.:sad:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 22, 2010)

katgrl2003 said:


> Had my first DOA by suicide today.:sad:


Not cool. I had yet another fatal MVA today. :sad: This guy was MOVING when he hit the trees. Completely sheered off two approx 8 inch pine trees. His truck (an F-150) had almost three feet of front end intrusion. His truck sprayed fluids and plastic bits almost 50 feet in front of where he came to rest. :wacko: Poor guy never has a chance. However, I almost think he was out or gone already when he hit the trees. He went full out into these trees a good 75 feet off the road, through almost a foot of wet snow. And his foot was on the throttle when he hit because the wheels dug all the way through the snow and had sprayed dirt behind them. So, I don't really know.......

DOAs suck. Takes all the fun out of a call.


----------



## Asimurk (Dec 22, 2010)

So, a year or two ago a couple friends of mine are hiking, and decide to check out a culvert, or a traversable drainage system.  In there they find this guy hanging from rope around his midsection or torso, single gunshot wound, and a rifle underneath him keeping his upper body rigid.  The body was in enough of a state of decomposition that I believe they said a foot fell off when they touched it.  I'm guessing what I'm going to ask is slightly out of scope for EMS, but how would the guy be gotten out of there?


----------



## Sassafras (Dec 22, 2010)

20 hours one the clock today. 7 of those past scheduled time. Freaking out autistic child with touch aversion and mom saying don't touch her at all to examine for IFT transporters for lovely documentation and a two hour vomiting infant IFT for a metabolic disorder. I'm tired.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 22, 2010)

Asimurk said:


> So, a year or two ago a couple friends of mine are hiking, and decide to check out a culvert, or a traversable drainage system.  In there they find this guy hanging from rope around his midsection or torso, single gunshot wound, and a rifle underneath him keeping his upper body rigid.  The body was in enough of a state of decomposition that I believe they said a foot fell off when they touched it.  I'm guessing what I'm going to ask is slightly out of scope for EMS, but how would the guy be gotten out of there?



Wow. Like suicide? Or was it some sort of ritualistic or horribly well planned murder?

As for getting him out, that is for the coroner to figure out.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 22, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown got hs sexy new smartypants phone working guess monkey man aint the only one tapping with the talk



Tapping with the talk.....lol!

Brown, I love you. You are one of the coolest people on this forum.


----------



## Asimurk (Dec 22, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Wow. Like suicide? Or was it some sort of ritualistic or horribly well planned murder?
> 
> As for getting him out, that is for the coroner to figure out.



I think it was deemed suicide.  He was missing for about a year before being found.  Foul play might have been involved.  No way of really knowing.

Coroner's duty, works for me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like I've now got a PRN gig on a transfer truck in NM


----------



## Aprz (Dec 22, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I can trade you... Non-stop rain since Friday.


I'll trade you. Been mainly getting rain only at night time. I blame one of my friends who is a tennis coach. She gets off early when it rains so she always hopes it is gonna rain. If you want it to rain, it's not gonna rain. :wacko: Logic: If you want it to rain, stop wanting rain, and it'll rain. Right?


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 22, 2010)

If anyone EVER had any doubt as to how white my cloud is that follows me on shift:

I was on shift with 2 major black clouds yesterday. one of who had an intubation each shift for the past 12 shifts.  It was also a full moon AND a blood moon.


We slept all night.  Our 'worst' call was an unconcious diabetic who was fine with some D50.  The 2-car MVC with rollover entrapment we got toned to in the morning had no injures, and the entrapment was a puppy who refused to come out.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Dec 22, 2010)

Linuss said:


> If anyone EVER had any doubt as to how white my cloud is that follows me on shift:
> 
> I was on shift with 2 major black clouds yesterday. one of who had an intubation each shift for the past 12 shifts.  It was also a full moon AND a blood moon.
> 
> ...



you must not be ready.






























































































lol!  jk bro!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 22, 2010)

Linuss said:


> If anyone EVER had any doubt as to how white my cloud is that follows me on shift:
> 
> I was on shift with 2 major black clouds yesterday. one of who had an intubation each shift for the past 12 shifts.  It was also a full moon AND a blood moon.
> 
> ...


Wanna come ride a shift with me next full moon? I might be able to get you a code or two


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm so bored!


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 22, 2010)

Is anybody else having problems signing into Skype, Brown cannot sign in on his compopulator or his new smartypants phone


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 22, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Is anybody else having problems signing into Skype, Brown cannot sign in on his compopulator or his new smartypants phone


Yep, we've been having problems all day with it.  Not good since we use it at work.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 22, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> Yep, we've been having problems all day with it.  Not good since we use it at work.



Brown didnt think Skype could be used to call the 911


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 22, 2010)

I've been called a ":censored::censored::censored::censored:-magnet" and a "black cloud" so far, but on my last shift I was complimented because we got two good looking girls as patients, so apparently i'm an awesome magnet.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 22, 2010)

Bummer. I logged out to see if I would have problem, and now can't log back in. Not that important though, since none of my friends could log on in the first place.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 22, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown didnt think Skype could be used to call the 911


Ah, but 911 is my vollie gig.  My paying job is reading people's emails and sniffing what they do on the internet.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 22, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> Ah, but 911 is my vollie gig.  My paying job is reading people's emails and sniffing what they do on the internet.



Oh so the you mean the New World Order had a recruitment drive?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a love/hate relationship with my local ED...

Love: We walk in and my favorite RN is singing this to the tune of 'O Christmas Tree'
*Oh drunken bum, oh drunken bum, how many beers have you had*

Hate: We walk in to the ED and the MD says this:
MD: When are you going to stop bringing me patients?
Me: When are you going to stop pretending to be a hospital and transferring all your patients?

Love: That that MD is my medical director and still trusts me, even if I am a smart ***


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 22, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with my local ED...
> 
> Love: We walk in and my favorite RN is singing this to the tune of 'O Christmas Tree'
> *Oh drunken bum, oh drunken bum, how many beers have you had*
> ...



Brown is in a love/hate relationship with his Clinical Standards Officer

Love:  Discussing 12 lead ECGs and the importance of them 
Hate:  Going to a possible MI and being handed an unreadable 3 lead with so much wandering baseline and artifact it looks like somebody was sick on the ECG paper 

Mrs Brown is also in a love/hate relationship with MrBrown .... although she would probably say its more hate until she gets that life insurance payout and adopts the girls ...


----------



## ShannahQuilts (Dec 22, 2010)

As I understand it, Skype is on the way back up.  I read that it should be back by later tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 23, 2010)

soooo, i just totaled my mustang. thank god for seat belts. no body was hurt thankfully. 

and when i say totaled i mean the front of the car is in 1000 little peaces the engine is not where it is supposed to be :unsure:


----------



## Asimurk (Dec 23, 2010)

socalmedic said:


> soooo, i just totaled my mustang. thank god for seat belts. no body was hurt thankfully.
> 
> and when i say totaled i mean the front of the car is in 1000 little peaces the engine is not where it is supposed to be :unsure:



It's a Mustang, it had it coming.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 23, 2010)

socalmedic said:


> soooo, i just totaled my mustang. thank god for seat belts. no body was hurt thankfully.
> 
> and when i say totaled i mean the front of the car is in 1000 little peaces the engine is not where it is supposed to be :unsure:



Glad you're okay.


----------



## EMTRyan232 (Dec 23, 2010)

What did you hit?


----------



## AustinNative (Dec 23, 2010)

Youch!  Sorry for your loss.  Hope you are ok.


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 23, 2010)

EMTRyan232 said:


> What did you hit?



suburban turned left in front of me. 16 year old girl on a cell phone, she thought if she turned fast enough she would clear my lane before we met, she was wrong. the part i hate is she was able to drive it home, all she will need is a running board and some paint.


----------



## ShannahQuilts (Dec 23, 2010)

Well, better your car get totaled than you.  Is her insurance company going to cover your car?  I don't suppose anyone had a chat with the girl about remedial driving lessons?  :sad:


----------



## WVEmt (Dec 23, 2010)

socalmedic said:


> suburban turned left in front of me. 16 year old girl on a cell phone, she thought if she turned fast enough she would clear my lane before we met, she was wrong. the part i hate is she was able to drive it home, all she will need is a running board and some paint.



and a nice long chat with daddy about why the car is messed up

glad to hear your ok though. must be something about this time of year and accidents


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 23, 2010)

So it was late one night and Brown n Oz were out and about in Medivac swanning out the sky in thier orange "DOCTOR" jumpsuits as appropriate ....

Looks clear Oz, sleigh at your one o'clock low now, keep coming down, bring the tail towards me, look out for Blitzen ... damn it, bloody Santa, can't he see that we are trying to land here!


----------



## Sassafras (Dec 23, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> So it was late one night and Brown n Oz were out and about in Medivac swanning out the sky in thier orange "DOCTOR" jumpsuits as appropriate ....
> 
> Looks clear Oz, sleigh at your one o'clock low now, keep coming down, bring the tail towards me, look out for Blitzen ... damn it, bloody Santa, can't he see that we are trying to land here!



He can't see nuthing depending on Blitzen. Why'd he leave Rudolf home?


----------



## EMTDON970 (Dec 24, 2010)

Have you seen my baseball???


----------



## ClarkKent (Dec 24, 2010)

Why the frank do colleges charge so much for books?  I am taking psychology, sociology, human development, and pharmacology.  I was thinking it would coast me like $200 bucks for all the books.  When I went to the book store it ran me over $550 bucks for just four dam books.  I am so glad that I did not buy them there, I found them online for just around $300 bucks.  Why do college books stores charge a arm and a leg for books??


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 24, 2010)

Why? Because they can...


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 24, 2010)

I wish I was five years old again, and didn't have to care about a single damn thing. Somebody please just shoot me.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 24, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> I wish I was five years old again, and didn't have to care about a single damn thing. Somebody please just shoot me.



I know man, I know. I'll stand right next to you and they can shoot me right after they shoot you. Hows that sound?

Or the two of us could go fly a plane upside down through a barn.........


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 24, 2010)

Working Christmas eve / Christmas morning:  No one is allowed to get hurt for the next 48 hours....


But if you do, free Fentanyl for everyone!


----------



## Aprz (Dec 24, 2010)

Instead of a red hat, he's got a red patch. Hopefully they'll have some milk and cookies for you too!


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 24, 2010)

We have a red helicopter does that count?


----------



## Sassafras (Dec 24, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Working Christmas eve / Christmas morning:  No one is allowed to get hurt for the next 48 hours....
> 
> 
> But if you do, free Fentanyl for everyone!



I wish my job were that fun.  I'm stuck at the fast food joint working tonight, not the EMS job.


----------



## Sassafras (Dec 24, 2010)

OMG Brown fell out of his chopper!  Someone call another orange suit!


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 24, 2010)

Took an ROSC code into the ER the other day. At one point a doc wanted to break the seal on the emergency airway cabinet, which has some sort of paper seal holding a bar in front of the drawers. They were asking if someone had scissors to cut the seal, at which point I swiftly ripped the bar off the cart, breaking the paper seal, and exclaimed, "thats the way we do it!".


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 24, 2010)

Brown woke up today, ran downstairs and was confronted by Santa, he was hella pissed man, fat old bugger gave Brown a  bill for years worth of apparently misappropriated gifts and lost income on unused coal.  

Who told Santa on Brown? 

*Brown suspiciously eyes Mrs Brown


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2010)

SO much for being 'on call' it's more like on duty last night and today. The duty crew has gotten call after call and we've fielded our share too. Oh well, on call till 0600, then 0600-1800 duty shift tomorrow.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 26, 2010)

After hearing so much about Dale Dubin's book, I decided to buy it about a week ago. Makes EKG's seem like coloring books.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 26, 2010)

Aprz said:


> After hearing so much about Dale Dubin's book, I decided to buy it about a week ago. Makes EKG's seem like coloring books.



I ordered it recently as well as a brush up before I start P-school in 3 weeks


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 26, 2010)

I've had a fun shift so far. Nearest Lvl 2 didn't have neuro today so we had to call these guys out for a scene call to head to Lubbock. 





Yay for rollover MVCs


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 26, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Yay for rollover MVCs



I've had 3 rollover MVCs in the past 2 weeks...

All 3 had patients walking around on our arrival with minimal damage to the vehicles....


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 26, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I've had 3 rollover MVCs in the past 2 weeks...
> 
> All 3 had patients walking around on our arrival with minimal damage to the vehicles....



THis patient was stuck and we had to get her out without FD assistance. That was fun


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 26, 2010)

Is that a Bell JetRanger? Eww ..... get a decent helicopter


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 26, 2010)

I think, although I might be wrong, that it's a Bell 407.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 26, 2010)

Aw man Brown needs to go to the teeth doctor.... 

*Brown looks around for somebody in an orange jumpsuit with "DENTIST" written on it


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 26, 2010)

WVEmt said:


> and a nice long chat with daddy about why the car is messed up
> 
> glad to hear your ok though. must be something about this time of year and accidents



It must be, cause that is 3 of us now.  Please everyone drive safe.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 26, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> THis patient was stuck and we had to get her out without FD assistance. That was fun



I had a dog "entrapped"... that count?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 26, 2010)

Finally worked my first shift after being cleared at my new job. As my welcome present, my truck was shut down, and both of us were shipped to other trucks that were short people.


----------



## Asimurk (Dec 26, 2010)

A couple weeks back a blizzard went through Wisconsin.  I made it an hour and a half to where I needed to be, got told the job was cancelled, and started home.  I think I was driving for about half an hour before plowing into the ditch.  While driving I kept asking myself, "Why am I not in the ditch yet?"  Then I passed an SUV doing fifteen under (something I should have been doing), and then I thought, "Huh, I'm going into the ditch soon."  And I did. durn ego

Drove straight in, seatbelt did it's thing, hung out for an hour while the tow truck came.  Getting yelled at by the 911 dispatcher was fun.  Cop was nice enough to not give me a ticket.


----------



## Sassafras (Dec 27, 2010)

Got my kids a kitten for Christmas. He's locked in our bedroom because it's the only room we can keep our older cat out of until he has been tested for Feline AIDs and feline leukemia. He keeps pouncing my toes and won't let me sleep. Last night he took over my pillow. He's lucky he's cute. That's all I gotta say.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Dec 27, 2010)

100 hour schedule this week... I'll take my coffee black


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 27, 2010)

Fall, Fall, Headache, Fall, Fall, Fall

These were my calls today. All falls were people slipping on the ice.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 27, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Fall, Fall, Headache, Fall, Fall, Fall
> 
> These were my calls today. All falls were people slipping on the ice.



And I'll bet the headache call was actually somebody doing a handstand that fell on their head.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 27, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Fall, Fall, Headache, Fall, Fall, Fall
> 
> These were my calls today. All falls were people slipping on the ice.



Ha ha! About the same here. Fall, fall, fall, chest pain, fall, fall. 

Oh man, on that chest pain I thought we were going to have another fall. The guys wife came running outside when we showed up. She was waving her arms, hollering and ended up slipping all over the place. I have no idea how she stayed upright.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 27, 2010)

If I'm asleep, don't wake me up for anything less than a call.   Don't wake me up at 11 to go get ice cream. 


Damnit.


----------



## foxfire (Dec 28, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Fall, Fall, Headache, Fall, Fall, Fall
> 
> These were my calls today. All falls were people slipping on the ice.



Man ,I would take that over four code 4s between two shifts.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 28, 2010)

Poor Mrs Brown is in the loo throwing up .... 

*Brown rolls back over and goes to sleep


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 28, 2010)

*sigh......................&hellip;.&hellip;&hellip;................ :-|


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 28, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> *sigh......................&hellip;.&hellip;&hellip;................ :-|



Oh no somebody has been dipping into the ketamine again!


----------



## Fox800 (Dec 28, 2010)

Today's calls so far:
1. Chest pain
2. I accidentally took a double dose of my meds
3. My legs are weak/I can't walk 
4. Find my remote control for me


----------



## medic417 (Dec 28, 2010)

Fox800 said:


> Today's calls so far:
> 
> 4. Find my remote control for me



Hey the game was about to start what would you do have me miss it?:wacko:


----------



## medic417 (Dec 28, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> 100 hour schedule this week... I'll take my coffee black



I'm one hour from finishing a 96 hour shift then back after 48 off to do another 48 hour shift.  So here's the worlds smallest violin playing I'll cry for you.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 28, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> And I'll bet the headache call was actually somebody doing a handstand that fell on their head.



Possible hemorrhagic stroke...all but one of our calls were head injuries, the non-head injury braced with their arm and caused a severe shoulder injury. Saw someone nearly fall in the same spot as one of our patients while we were onscene.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 28, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Possible hemorrhagic stroke...all but one of our calls were head injuries, the non-head injury braced with their arm and caused a severe shoulder injury. Saw someone nearly fall in the same spot as one of our patients while we were onscene.



Beats what we had yesterday:

Took one patient from a clinic to our main hospital for possible PE spotted by a tech on Echo, but pt had no complaints and satting 100%.  Then a fender bender where both pts refused to be checked out, and a 'possible' domestic violence where again, the pt refused to be checked out.   

So, 25 hours, 3 calls, 1 transport.   Every other truck in the county was running their butts off with traumas...


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 28, 2010)

You and your white cloud  and here I am trying to spread my black cloud throughout the region. Might have gotten myself a second prn job.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 28, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Oh no somebody has been dipping into the ketamine again!



Oh I wish!


----------



## Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

So, While I've been sick for the past 5 or so days, someone gave me a piggy bank to paint. Check it out  Free-handed the whole thing. 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=16488607&l=c5771fa4aa&id=544600173


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 28, 2010)

LilRay said:


> So, While I've been sick for the past 5 or so days, someone gave me a piggy bank to paint. Check it out  Free-handed the whole thing.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=16488607&l=c5771fa4aa&id=544600173



I like it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 28, 2010)

Talking to the County EMS service in the county directly south of me (only 45 miles or so) went well. Need to send them some more paperwork and hopefully they'll get all the checks back sometime next week. That makes that one and the one just over hte border in NM that I'm waiting for bg check and a few other things before I can start PRN shifts at both places.

Plus P-school starts in 3 weeks  I'm dying for class to start already


----------



## ClarkKent (Dec 28, 2010)

*What A day I am having*

Just got back from seeing my Orthopedics Doc and he has to tell me that he wants to rebreak my arm, left side ulna bone.  But he can't do the surgery until at least 6 weeks, he is that backed up.  Then when I get home, I found out that I am being called into jury duty in the morning when I was going to be going out tonight with a buddy of mine that I have not seen in about 3 years.  One top of that my girlfriend is freaking out.  

What can I say but FML


----------



## 8jimi8 (Dec 28, 2010)

ClarkKent said:


> Just got back from seeing my Orthopedics Doc and he has to tell me that he wants to rebreak my arm, left side ulna bone.  But he can't do the surgery until at least 6 weeks, he is that backed up.  Then when I get home, I found out that I am being called into jury duty in the morning when I was going to be going out tonight with a buddy of mine that I have not seen in about 3 years.  One top of that my girlfriend is freaking out.
> 
> What can I say but FML



They'll excuse you if you sleep through it!!  Go out anyway!


----------



## Aprz (Dec 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Talking to the County EMS service in the county directly south of me (only 45 miles or so) went well. Need to send them some more paperwork and hopefully they'll get all the checks back sometime next week. That makes that one and the one just over hte border in NM that I'm waiting for bg check and a few other things before I can start PRN shifts at both places.
> 
> Plus P-school starts in 3 weeks  I'm dying for class to start already


Got the orange book yet?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 28, 2010)

Aprz said:


> Got the orange book yet?



Dubin's? Yep came in today. I'll be looking it over on shift tomorrow, since it's been a quiet few days at work according to the crews on duty today.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 28, 2010)

Simularities and differences between TSA and other professions that touch your special places.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 29, 2010)

Brown dislikes the TSA mainly because they are largely unnecessary, inept, lazy, idiotic, corrupt and generally a waste of time, space and resources


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 29, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown dislikes the TSA mainly because they are largely unnecessary, inept, lazy, idiotic, corrupt and generally a waste of time, space and resources



Shhh....they'll put you on the watch list for saying stuff like that!


----------



## ClarkKent (Dec 29, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown dislikes the TSA mainly because they are largely unnecessary, inept, lazy, idiotic, corrupt and generally a waste of time, space and resources



LOL I know the feeling.  I had to fly out to a job intervier a few times (they are paying for it so why not) and TSA (AKA gropers) are an F'en joke.  I did not know this until after I RETURNED home (there and back) that I had a pocket knife in my backpack and they never saw it. They are a joke and a half

PS
If any one on this forum works for TSA (or knows any one that does) I mean no disrespect to you and or your friends, but the TSA that x-rayed my bags did not see this.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Dec 29, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown dislikes the TSA mainly because they are largely unnecessary, inept, lazy, idiotic, corrupt and generally a waste of time, space and resources



Sadly you cannot be a flying helicopter doctor and simultaneously on the no-fly list in the US...


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 29, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Sadly you cannot be a flying helicopter doctor and simultaneously on the no-fly list in the US...



Captain Brown (CPL MEL ATPL(c)) is nowhere near the no-fly list infact you might just find Captain Brown on the flight deck .....


----------



## Sassafras (Dec 29, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Simularities and differences between TSA and other professions that touch your special places.



Um...the blue gloves are normally nitrile.  Latex is cream colored (and if they dare come near me with cream colored gloves Imma kill someone.  It will be self defense at that point).


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 29, 2010)

I had the same thought about the gloves when I first saw it, but I didn't make it... Also, not all prostitutes have little training, but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## Sassafras (Dec 29, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Also, not all prostitutes have little training, but that's neither here nor there.



Best comment EVER! :beerchug:


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh boy...


----------



## Sassafras (Dec 29, 2010)

Getting irritated with Whirlpool.  Running first prep load with my new washing machine to clean the manufacturing oils off and it doesn't look like any water is going into the machine.  I'm getting told "well if the tablet doesn't dissolve run it on a normal cycle".  Um...I just bought a brand new washing machine.  The "clean washer" cycle should be working yes?  I shouldn't have to pick an alternate cycle for a brand new machine.  Jerks.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 29, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> Getting irritated with Whirlpool.  Running first prep load with my new washing machine to clean the manufacturing oils off and it doesn't look like any water is going into the machine.  I'm getting told "well if the tablet doesn't dissolve run it on a normal cycle".  Um...I just bought a brand new washing machine.  The "clean washer" cycle should be working yes?  I shouldn't have to pick an alternate cycle for a brand new machine.  Jerks.



Browns fridge is very edemaous, leaking lots of fluid and struggling to keep things frozen... Brown thinks his fridge has CHF

Perhaps your washer and Browns fridge came from the same plant or something?


----------



## Sassafras (Dec 29, 2010)

It's quite possible Mr. Brown.  We should send them to the Island of Unwanted Appliances.


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 29, 2010)

My service sent us to a call an hour early, so I've been sitting in a waiting room for the past 45 minutes watching hockey... life is good.

.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 29, 2010)

HotelCo said:


> My service sent us to a call an hour early, so I've been sitting in a waiting room for the past 45 minutes watching hockey... life is good.
> 
> .



People watch hockey?:blink:


----------



## ClarkKent (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok I have been sitting in the Jury office and they have called no one to a court room yet, been waiting for over 7 hour. So I ask the clerk as to what is going on.  They have over 100 people for just one case.  Why can't I leave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 29, 2010)

medic417 said:


> People watch hockey?:blink:



Only those with good taste in sports. 

.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 29, 2010)

HotelCo said:


> Only those with good taste in sports.
> 
> .



Riggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhtttttttttttttttttttttt.  Maybe it's just where we send people with well emotional disorders.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 29, 2010)

An Arlington Texas police officer was killed yesterday on a call while protecting an 11-year old girl from her moms ex-bf, who killed the mom, the police officer and himself.

The officer was just two weeks out of her FTO, and completed the academy just in February.



Sucks.


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 29, 2010)

Linuss said:


> An Arlington Texas police officer was killed yesterday on a call while protecting an 11-year old girl from her moms ex-bf, who killed the mom, the police officer and himself.
> 
> The officer was just two weeks out of her FTO, and completed the academy just in February.
> 
> ...




Do you have a link to the story?


.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.publicbroadcasting.net/k...exas/Arlington.Officer.Killed.Protecting.Girl


----------



## medic417 (Dec 29, 2010)

Linuss said:


> http://www.publicbroadcasting.net/k...exas/Arlington.Officer.Killed.Protecting.Girl



http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...tories/122910dnmetofficerkilled.5e696746.html


----------



## Sassafras (Dec 29, 2010)

That is absolutely tragic.  But the first article was paintful to read.  The sentance structure was horrible.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 29, 2010)

Tired of being sick. One more day of work, then 3 days off.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 29, 2010)

anyone up for chat tonight?


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 30, 2010)

Doing a 48 hour shift today and NYE... youch.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Reasons why the English language is so hard to learn:*

1) The bandage was wound around the wound. 
2) The farm was used to produce produce. 
3) The dump was so full that it had to refuse more refuse. 
4) We must polish the Polish furniture. 
5) He could lead if he would get the lead out. 
6) The soldier decided to desert his dessert in the desert. 
7) Since there is no time like the present, he thought it was time to present the present. 
8) A bass was painted on the head of the bass drum. 
9) When shot at, the dove dove into the bushes. 
10) I did not object to the object. 
11) The insurance was invalid for the invalid. 
12) There was a row among the oarsmen about how to row. 
13) They were too close to the door to close it. 
14) The buck does funny things when the does are present. 
15) A seamstress and a sewer fell down into a sewer line. 
16) To help with planting, the farmer taught his sow to sow. 
17) The wind was too strong to wind the sail. 
18) After a number of injections my jaw got number. 
19) Upon seeing the tear in the painting I shed a tear. 
20) I had to subject the subject to a series of tests. 
21) How can I intimate this to my most intimate friend? 

Let's face it - English is a crazy language. There is no egg in eggplant  nor ham in hamburger; neither apple nor pine in pineapple. English  muffins weren't invented in England or French fries in France. 

Sweetmeats are candies while sweetbreads, which aren't sweet, are meat.  We take English for granted. But if we explore its paradoxes, we find  that quicksand can work slowly, boxing rings are square and a guinea pig  is neither from Guinea nor is it a pig. 

And why is it that writers write but fingers don't fing, grocers don't  groce and hammers don't ham? If the plural of tooth is teeth, why isn't  the plural of booth beeth? One goose, 2 geese. So one moose, 2 meese? One index, 2 indices? 

Doesn't it seem crazy that you can make amends but not one amend. If you  have a bunch of odds and ends and get rid of all but one of them, what  do you call it? 

If teachers taught, why didn't preachers praught? If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat? 

Sometimes I think all the English speakers should be committed to an  asylum for the verbally insane. In what language do people: Recite at a play and play at a recital? Ship by truck and send cargo by ship? Have noses that run and feet that smell? How can a slim chance and a fat chance be the same, while a wise man and a wise guy are opposites? 

You have to marvel at the unique lunacy of a language in which your  house can burn up as it burns down, in which you fill out a form by  filling it in the boxes and in which, an alarm goes off by going on. 

Why is is it we park on the driveway but drive on the parkway? If olive oil is  made from olives, then where does baby oil come from? Why do we get on an airplane as we go inside of it? I don't want a seat out on the wing, I want to sit inside the  aircraft! "Hysterectomy" should technically be "*her*-terectormy" and "hernia" could be "*his*-nia."

English was invented by people, not computers, and it reflects the  creativity of the human race, which, of course, is not a race at all.  That is why, when the stars are out, they are visible, but when the  lights are out, they are invisible. 

PS: Why doesn't "Buick" rhyme with "quick"?


----------



## emt_irl (Dec 30, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> 1) The bandage was wound around the wound.
> 2) The farm was used to produce produce.
> 3) The dump was so full that it had to refuse more refuse.
> 4) We must polish the Polish furniture.
> ...


 this has hurt my brain and given me much food for thought.

i had tenses, plurals, verbs and nouns!! dam you english language(even though its my primary language)


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 30, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> PS: Why doesn't "Buick" rhyme with "quick"?



You're putting the wrong em*pha*sis on the wrong syl*lab*le


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 30, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Let's face it - English is a crazy language.



Well, would you rather go back to Latin?


----------



## Asimurk (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm going to start calling Buicks a bwik.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 30, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> You're putting the wrong em*pha*sis on the wrong syl*lab*le



No I am not. Unless you pronounce the car Bwick. (Either that or the word that means fast, Cue-ick) Buick is two syl-LAB-les. Quick is one (Wun? Either that or it should be pronounced own.) :wacko:


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 30, 2010)

Just got myself a Nook Color. Just finished rooting it and now I've got a nice android tablet  Already installed my Kindle app onto it so I can read the books I've bought from Amazon, and I transfered my .pdf books to it already. I'm liking this new toy.
Oh, and tapatalk apparently works great from it too, since that's what I used to post this.

EDIT: And I'm one hell of a nerd apparently. One of the first books I found the .pdf for download that I haven't had before it the 2007 Prehospital Trauma care by the ITACCS... I wanted to toss it on my Kindle (found it free) but figured I'd wait till I got the NC since I could look at teh illustrations and be able to control text size


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 30, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Just got myself a Nook Color. Just finished rooting it and now I've got a nice android tablet  Already installed my Kindle app onto it so I can read the books I've bought from Amazon, and I transfered my .pdf books to it already. I'm liking this new toy.
> Oh, and tapatalk apparently works great from it too, since that's what I used to post this.



"Being a geek is awesome, baby." /****vitale


----------



## 8jimi8 (Dec 31, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Just got myself a Nook Color. Just finished rooting it and now I've got a nice android tablet  Already installed my Kindle app onto it so I can read the books I've bought from Amazon, and I transfered my .pdf books to it already. I'm liking this new toy.
> Oh, and tapatalk apparently works great from it too, since that's what I used to post this.
> 
> EDIT: And I'm one hell of a nerd apparently. One of the first books I found the .pdf for download that I haven't had before it the 2007 Prehospital Trauma care by the ITACCS... I wanted to toss it on my Kindle *(found it free)* but figured I'd wait till I got the NC since I could look at teh illustrations and be able to control text size




link please


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.demonoid.me/files/details/1542294/26494344/

It's a torrent.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 31, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> You're putting the wrong em*pha*sis on the wrong syl*lab*le



I'm sorry, I just realized that is a link. LOL!  That is hilarious! 

"Asses the window........"


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 31, 2010)

no work today or tomorrow. in just a few short hours i will not remember my name. just thought you should know, if I post anything between now and 10am tomorrow I apologize. carry on.


----------



## ClarkKent (Dec 31, 2010)

socalmedic said:


> no work today or tomorrow. in just a few short hours i will not remember my name. just thought you should know, if I post anything between now and 10am tomorrow I apologize. carry on.




I don't think that I will be around a computer between now and 10am PST, but if I post something stupid, I apologize now to you and the mods and it if it that bad, please help me and delete it.  Thank you! 

Be safe out there and have a happy new years!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClarkKent (Dec 31, 2010)

Darn it, forget I had my iPhone, so there might be a posting or four

Please be safe everyone!!!


----------



## MosquitoXEL (Dec 31, 2010)

Lets stay on topic guys


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 31, 2010)

MosquitoXEL said:


> Lets stay on topic guys



My life is a whole topic on its own


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 1, 2011)

Quote of the day: "You couldn't pay me to get in the water with a bull shark.  I'd rather dive with white sharks while wearing a seal meat wetsuit like the :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: lovechild of Ed Gein and Jacques Cousteau."


----------



## MosquitoXEL (Jan 1, 2011)

safety tip of the day: Don't swim in lava, i've heard it hurts... :wacko:


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 1, 2011)

Brown fell asleep in the sun and is now Mr Red slathered in lignocaine cream ... Mrs Brown laughed at Brown rather than taking Brown to the emergency department or calling for an Intensive Care Paramedic to get Brown some ketamine.  Now, Mrs Brown may nor may not be an Intensive Care Paramedic and that notwithstanding ketamine was still not forthcoming ... and Mrs Brown says she wants painkillers when giving birth to the Brownlets, all Brown will do is remind her of the sunburn experience and say naaaaaah handle it!

Is it too much to ask to get really wasted on ketamine?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 1, 2011)

And we roll the directionless thread into another year. 

Brown, I don't even want to hear it. While you were busy getting burned, I was busy busting almost two feet of ice so my cows and horse can get a drink. It is currently -20 or -25, so cold the butane lighter to set off my fireworks froze, saliva freezes on your lips, ice cycles literally grow off your nose and by the time you get inside to thaw your hands, they feel as if the will be perminatly frozen in the Kung Fu grip. 

If I went and fell outside in this weather and fell asleep, I would actually freeze to death.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 1, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown fell asleep in the sun and is now Mr Red slathered in lignocaine cream ... Mrs Brown laughed at Brown rather than taking Brown to the emergency department or calling for an Intensive Care Paramedic to get Brown some ketamine.  Now, Mrs Brown may nor may not be an Intensive Care Paramedic and that notwithstanding ketamine was still not forthcoming ... and Mrs Brown says she wants painkillers when giving birth to the Brownlets, all Brown will do is remind her of the sunburn experience and say naaaaaah handle it!
> 
> Is it too much to ask to get really wasted on ketamine?


They'll give you ketamine for a sunburn down there?  Jesus ****ing Christ on a cracker, Brown....


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 1, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> They'll give you ketamine for a sunburn down there?  Jesus ****ing Christ on a cracker, Brown....



Well no, see thats the problem! 

Brown has burnt his legs, back, trunk, face, both arms and would perfer a little dissasociation to some lignocaine cream that does not work very well.

Whilst they are only surface to surface and a half thickness the very very large area that is burnt makes Brown particularly uncomfortable,

Also the ambient temperature is quite warm which does not help and Brown quickly becomes cold and shivery if he goes and cools the burnt areas in the shower.

Sorry has Brown made a case for even a small dose of ketamine yet? Brown won't ask for much, you know, just ten mg would be quite nice and give Brown some nice visual patterns to look at for a bit in between blank periods of ketamine induced amnesia.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 1, 2011)

Managed about 3 hours of sleep this morning. We weren't in station for the first 14 hours or so I was on duty. I'm off at 0600 tomorrow... Lets see how it goes for the rest of the shift


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 1, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Managed about 3 hours of sleep this morning. We weren't in station for the first 14 hours or so I was on duty. I'm off at 0600 tomorrow... Lets see how it goes for the rest of the shift



Sleep?  What's sleep?  I was fine for the first part of my 48, got 7 hours of sleep that night, but then was up for 26 hours straight.



Final call?  3 car mvc, 9 patients, 1 black, 2 red, 2 yellow, rest "walking" and I was first on truck.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 1, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Sorry has Brown made a case for even a small dose of ketamine yet?



No.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 1, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Well no, see thats the problem!
> 
> Brown has burnt his legs, back, trunk, face, both arms and would perfer a little dissasociation to some lignocaine cream that does not work very well.
> 
> ...



Brown, Brown, Brown, have you learned nothing?

It is all about the story. If you got a sunburn, that is "nothing" and doesn't get any good drugs.

However, if you were fixing a hot water heater and the steam burned you, the ER may give you more sympathy...

I mean drugs.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jan 1, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Sleep?  What's sleep?  I was fine for the first part of my 48, got 7 hours of sleep that night, but then was up for 26 hours straight.
> 
> 
> 
> Final call?  3 car mvc, 9 patients, 1 black, 2 red, 2 yellow, rest "walking" and I was first on truck.



Noice White cloud, turned signal fire, eh?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jan 1, 2011)

bah... one more post to put me at 1100 on 1/1/11  take a snapshot someone!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 1, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Noice White cloud, turned signal fire, eh?



Actually, we blame the EMT with us last night.  Every time shes on the truck we get "decent" calls.  Last time she was with us we had an unconcious diabetic.    Otherwise it's just sick person after sick person after chest pain.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 1, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> bah... one more post to put me at 1100 on 1/1/11  take a snapshot someone!!



Should have hit it at 11:11 am.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 1, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> bah... one more post to put me at 1100 on 1/1/11  take a snapshot someone!!



11 more then 1111 on 1/1/11.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 1, 2011)

111 emergency; fire, police or ambulance? 

Yes hello its Brown, my sunburn hurts, is HEMS avaliable at all?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm noticing something about the demographics of US members on this forum lately.. CA is still represented by a large number of posters, but TX is getting up there with more and more new posters from there.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 1, 2011)

> 111 emergency; fire, police or ambulance?
> 
> Yes hello its Brown, my sunburn hurts, is HEMS avaliable at all?



Someone step on him. That is like 90% of the calls I get. Nonsense stuff. :angry:


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 2, 2011)

CRY CROSBY, CRY!

Just watched the NHL Winter Classic. Looked like Crosby was gonna tear up in the post game interview.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 2, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Someone step on him. That is like 90% of the calls I get. Nonsense stuff. :angry:



How about we smack his sunburn instead?


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 2, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> How about we smack his sunburn instead?



You should have a chat with Mrs Brown, she is about as evil and sadistic as that.

Brown is super bright orangey/red colour, no need for the orange suit all you have to do is take a laundry marker and write "DOCTOR" on Browns back, itll look exactly the same!

Oh and its ok tho Mrs Brown can be evil and sadistic, Brown has a few seconds between the time he posts up the video of the Brownlets being delivered on Facebook and the time Mrs Browns cellphone goes off alerting her to the flood of likes and comments about it.

Mwahahahaha!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 2, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> How about we smack his sunburn instead?



Ok. And afterwards he should have to wear a wool sweater.......with no shirt underneath.  >


Just kidding Brown, we all love you.


----------



## NJN (Jan 3, 2011)

All units please be advised, NJN is back in service after a bit of a hiatus.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 3, 2011)

My mom's in the hospital with pneumonia. Sheesh. Awesome start to the new year.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 3, 2011)

Could be worse....you could be the one forum member whose first cardiac arrest was his dad a few days ago.    I hope your mother gets better.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 3, 2011)

Or like the friends of one of my co workers. New years eve their 15 and 19 year old sons were at a friends house for a party. Unknown to them the alcohol was already flowing like mad. I guess the 15 year old was attacked by some guys with a baseball bat. He was beat senseless and has tons of fractured things all throughout his body. The 19 year old herd the screaming, went to investigate and saw the perps about to drive off. He took off after them, but somehow got run over as they left the driveway. He was then caught under the car and dragged three blocks before he fell out of the undercarriage. 

The 15 year old is in critical condition and the 19 year old is not expected to make it. His ICP hit 60 yesterday. :-S So I'd appreciate it if y'all would keep them in your thoughts and prayers. 

Hope your mom is feeling better soon. I came tell you, having had it, pneumonia is not fun at all. :-(


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 3, 2011)

> His ICP hit 60 yesterday.



Damn.  He's an organ donor right?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 3, 2011)

So, I got an update about one of the patients at my MVC/MCI the other night.

His truck had been hit, and the EMT initially tagged him as green since he was walking around.  She later asked for some help because he kept asking where he was and what had happened. I asked him if he hurt anywhere, and he said his arms / legs tingled...  I changed him to yellow so he was next out (since the reds had already gone).  When the next ambulance arrived, we loaded him into the truck and off they went.  Apparently within a minute of leaving, the guy went unconscious.


At the hospital they did an Xray.  Turned out he had a fx neck and is now up in the ICU.  So much for "walking" wounded, right?


----------



## WVEmt (Jan 3, 2011)

Got off medical leave on Friday. Still sore but back to work today. Lets hope people around here have learned how to drive in the past 2 1/2 weeks:wacko:


----------



## emt_irl (Jan 3, 2011)

day 2 of turning 22... its just no where near as fun as being 21!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 3, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Damn.  He's an organ donor right?



Believe so. 

He was showing signs if herniation (well obviously) but was too unstable for a cat-scan even.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 3, 2011)

Bro thats harsh man.  Hope they make it.

Let Brown know if anything he has in his Thomas Pack of flying doctor medical tricks can be of help.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 3, 2011)

> Let Brown know if anything he has in his Thomas Pack of flying doctor medical tricks can be of help.



Do they let you do decompressive craniectomies?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm now off for 5 days! Going to NM for at least a couple, then maybe to... um... see a friend who I probably shouldn't see.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jan 4, 2011)

a call i just had.. little information on this call.  Law Enforcement was in a high speed chase with a vehicle.. that ended up crashing into a fence.  Non injury but they still had to have him checked out by medics.  



Dispatch: Fire Department respond to C ave for a medical eval, officers on scene.
US: FD en-route, can we get an updated location for this call
Dispatch: its on C Ave.
and officers are on scene
US: Copy, where on C ave, C ave is 6 miles long.
Dispatch: the officers are at the end of C ave
US: Copy, we will look for there lights..


We turned east instead of west, and got to the end of C, and realized we needed to go west on C!!!


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 4, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'm now off for 5 days! Going to NM for at least a couple, then maybe to... um... see a friend who I probably shouldn't see.



Do tell Miss JT we all said hi and be sure to get some cream or something the morning after


----------



## Sasha (Jan 4, 2011)

So I think I grew like an inch or something, because yesterday I stood up and smacked my head on the grab bar, which normally can walk under. 

Was not good for the already there migraine.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sasha said:


> So I think I grew like an inch or something, because yesterday I stood up and smacked my head on the grab bar, which normally can walk under.
> 
> Was not good for the already there migraine.



Welcome to the world of the tall people.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 4, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Welcome to the world of the tall people.



No see, tall people, like me, STILL need to crouch down a fair bit even inside of a box.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 4, 2011)

Linuss said:


> No see, tall people, like me, STILL need to crouch down a fair bit even inside of a box.



A bit? If I stood strait up my shoulders would be where the ceiling is. My head would be thru the roof. Lol. 

How tall are you?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 4, 2011)

6'2"

But I'm talking about a med duty box, not a type 3 which tend to be shorter.  Not as bad as 2's, but still shorter than my usual box.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 4, 2011)

Linuss said:


> 6'2"
> 
> But I'm talking about a med duty box, not a type 3 which tend to be shorter.  Not as bad as 2's, but still shorter than my usual box.



Nice. I was talking about a Type I. That's what we use. And I'm 6'2" also. 

Nice looking rig there.


----------



## Outbac1 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Rare event*

Last night was a total washout. I went in at 8pm and home this morning at 8am. We never even started the truck. That doesn't happen very often. Love it when it does though.


----------



## Toyogirl (Jan 5, 2011)

*Down Under*

So next Tuesday I'm off to Sydney for a couple weeks and looking forward to it! 

I've been looking at all kinds of travel websites and have decided I need to climb the harbor bridge, but beyond that I'm not sure what is a must do. Any suggestions?

I've looked into doing a 4x4 excursion through the blue mountains, but I'm a little worried it'd be lame if its just a drive splashing through the mud. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sasha (Jan 5, 2011)

I found myself wanting to throw the stair chair out of the truck on the turnpike last night. 

I'm a firm believer in: If you're heavy and you can't walk you are not allowed to live above the first floor.


----------



## Sassafras (Jan 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I found myself wanting to throw the stair chair out of the truck on the turnpike last night.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in: If you're heavy and you can't walk you are not allowed to live above the first floor.



Preach on.


----------



## clibb (Jan 6, 2011)

So....
Just saw that Oprah bought Discovery Health and made it into OWN, so no more Trauma: Life in the ER.
I hate that woman.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 6, 2011)

The term "fistula" should never come up when discussing the reproductive system. There are just some systems that should never be connected. 

/shiver.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The term "fistula" should never come up when discussing the reproductive system. There are just some systems that should never be connected.
> 
> /shiver.



*Brown shudders so deeply it pierces the very core of Browns soul


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 6, 2011)

Ah nothing like a home-made falafel kebab with garlic yoghurt and chilli and watching COPS while Mrs Brown sleeps gently for work tommorow .....

WAKE UP GET ON THE GROUND, SHERIFFS DEPARTMENT, LEMME SEE YOUR HANDS!

Control, one baker got em tazed over here, send Brown some units ....


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 6, 2011)

Open notice to women:
The next one of you I hear say "I want a nice guy", but proceeds to date nothing but jerks and :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s, I'm going to light on fire. You now have fair warning.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 6, 2011)

Are you going to light on fire, or are you going to light one on fire? :?


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 6, 2011)

Brown is nice, however do not ask Mrs Brown nor Browns in laws as they will lie and say Brown is not nice


----------



## AustinNative (Jan 6, 2011)

clibb said:


> So....
> Just saw that Oprah bought Discovery Health and made it into OWN, so no more Trauma: Life in the ER.
> I hate that woman.



They have moved Trauma to FIT Network.  It is a couple of channels down for us.  No worries!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The term "fistula" should never come up when discussing the reproductive system. There are just some systems that should never be connected.
> 
> /shiver.



What has been thought, cannot be unthought. O_O


----------



## enjoynz (Jan 6, 2011)

I've got to 500 posts! It only took 4 years, but who's counting.
Happy New Year to all you old timers on here, that I haven't managed to catch up with yet!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 6, 2011)

enjoynz said:


> I've got to 500 posts! It only took 4 years, but who's counting.
> Happy New Year to all you old timers on here, that I haven't managed to catch up with yet!
> 
> Cheers Enjoynz



Happy new years to you too!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 6, 2011)

Biological Criminal Psychopathology.......I gag on it.

How do I come up with 3000 words on that? I barely understand it! :wacko:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 6, 2011)

2... that's right, TWO STEMIs yesterday, and an NSTEMI the day before.  I get ATLEAST 2-3 chest pains each shift.  Oh well, I got to do a Nitro drip (which sucked doing math at 4am [let alone ANY time of day]).


The NSTEMI also progressed pretty quickly and got a cath lab call right when we got in to the ER.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 6, 2011)

CPR Cert today. Im now known as the jackhammer. O___________________O Only person my instructor has ever had to get it perfect on the first try.


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 6, 2011)

LilRay said:


> CPR Cert today. Im now known as the jackhammer. O___________________O Only person my instructor has ever had to get it perfect on the first try.



A jackhammer would be way over 100 compression per minute.  Wonder if it would puncture the thoracic cavity as well.  I'm sure someone here knows the answer to this.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jan 7, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> A jackhammer would be way over 100 compression per minute.  Wonder if it would puncture the thoracic cavity as well.  I'm sure someone here knows the answer to this.



The faster the better, as long as you are getting chamber refill between compressions.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 7, 2011)

Apparently LD50 for caffeine is 192mg/kg... I wonder if I can hit that today... I feel like I need that much caffeine to drive back to TX today.


----------



## Seaglass (Jan 7, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Biological Criminal Psychopathology.......I gag on it.
> 
> How do I come up with 3000 words on that? I barely understand it! :wacko:



Start by looking up brain abnormalities associated with Antisocial Personality Disorder/conduct disorder... that alone could get you that wordcount. You can also try impulse control issues associated with damage to the prefrontal cortex, Fetal Alcohol Syndrome, and so on.

Most of the Wikipedia articles on those subjects have good reference links.


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 7, 2011)

I am at LAX patiently awaiting my flight to denver. boulder has no idea what is coming, time to teach these college kids a lesson on how to rage!! I just have to save a portion of my liver for the mountains this week :unsure:


edit: and no I am not going to tell the stewardess anything. I am going to sit quietly and read my book unless someone is actively dieing.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 7, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> A jackhammer would be way over 100 compression per minute.  Wonder if it would puncture the thoracic cavity as well.  I'm sure someone here knows the answer to this.



Would a jackhammer puncture the thoracic cavity? <_< Hmmmmm......I wonder. I suppose it depends on the bit you use. ^_^

And yes, a jackhammer is way over 100 a minute. The average industrial hammer fires something on the order of 10-20 times a second. That is 600-1200 a minute. Or fast enough to do CPR on 6-12 people as once, right?


----------



## clibb (Jan 7, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> I am at LAX patiently awaiting my flight to denver. boulder has no idea what is coming, time to teach these college kids a lesson on how to rage!! I just have to save a portion of my liver for the mountains this week :unsure:
> 
> 
> edit: and no I am not going to tell the stewardess anything. I am going to sit quietly and read my book unless someone is actively dieing.




Lol, Boulder people don't know how to party. All they do is smoke pot and listen to Phish records


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 7, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> edit: and no I am not going to tell the stewardess anything. I am going to sit quietly and read my book unless someone is actively dieing.



That's what I do. I fly quite a bit and only once have I ever had to do anything. And there was an ER doc there with me within 30 seconds.


----------



## Seaglass (Jan 7, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> That's what I do. I fly quite a bit and only once have I ever had to do anything. And there was an ER doc there with me within 30 seconds.



I fly often and have never had to do anything. Unless you count being nice to various terrified, lonely, and socially awkward seatmates, which I think should count as some kind of volunteer work. For certain ones, I think the airline should've paid me...


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 7, 2011)

Captain Brown has over 1,000 hours of fixed wing LDS (RPL) MEL operatiing PIC time .... and in that time has had no medical emergencies onboard

See, aviation has about as many abbreviations as medicine


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 7, 2011)

Random question for those of you older members who've sent flowers... Any idea of how to go about sending flowers to someone who has no physical address? They live in the back of nowhere and only have a PO Box... I'm confuzzled


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 7, 2011)

Take a picture of a flower and text it to them.  Viola!


PS-- JT when you coming to DFW?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 7, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Take a picture of a flower and text it to them.  Viola!
> 
> 
> PS-- JT when you coming to DFW?



Probably the next time I get out of town and have more than 2 days off. MsP in NOLA is bugging me to get out there to see her too, so it'll be a toss up.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 7, 2011)

I met her back at EMS expo 

DFW is on the way to her, so just stop by here and we'll get a drink or 5.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 7, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I met her back at EMS expo
> 
> DFW is on the way to her, so just stop by here and we'll get a drink or 5.


Hmm.. it is about halfway, maybe I can convince her to come out that way. Either way sounds like a plan to me! I'm heading to Expo this year, so I'll meet everyone there I'm hoping


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 7, 2011)

Darnit, that's the exact opposite direction of here though!

But Vegas could be fun.  If someone else is going that I know, I'd probably hitch along and rent a hotel.  Only reason I went this year is it was a short drive from my house so I didn't have to be lonely in hotel rooms at night


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 7, 2011)

What a shift. I started the day with an afib cardioversion, next call was symptomatic bradycardia, then...a code. 

Hell. It's busy.

And I love it!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jan 8, 2011)

Code Blue Fail


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jan 8, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Darnit, that's the exact opposite direction of here though!
> 
> But Vegas could be fun.  If someone else is going that I know, I'd probably hitch along and rent a hotel.  Only reason I went this year is it was a short drive from my house so I didn't have to be lonely in hotel rooms at night




its in vegas this year?  Im totally down.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 8, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> its in vegas this year?  Im totally down.



In Vegas Aug 29-Sep 2nd.


If you're down, then I'm down, because we both know eachother aren't THAT crazy.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jan 8, 2011)

Linuss said:


> In Vegas Aug 29-Sep 2nd.
> 
> 
> If you're down, then I'm down, because we both know eachother aren't THAT crazy.





			
				Slick Willy said:
			
		

> I never broke the laws of my country



I'll start saving.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 8, 2011)

Hm, I might try to show to the expo this year. I should start planning.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 8, 2011)

The joys of having a brother who works for Choice hotels is I get cheap rates  That's really the only reason I can afford it this year with school prices being what they are. Wish I could go to Baltimore, but that's out of the question


----------



## Aprz (Jan 8, 2011)

Hook us up!  Make one floor reserved for EMTLife members.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 8, 2011)

Door coming open, clear to ground, old people gambling at one o'clock low, wires at your five o'clock becoming six, well clear on current track, keep coming down, clear to ground .... skids coming on, alrite clear out ...

Brown is down ... and only plays blackjack 

Now, which one of these buttons turns the rotor blades off?


----------



## Aprz (Jan 8, 2011)

That's not a helicopter, it's a slot machine.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 8, 2011)

enjoynz said:


> I've got to 500 posts! It only took 4 years, but who's counting.
> Happy New Year to all you old timers on here, that I haven't managed to catch up with yet!
> 
> Cheers Enjoynz



Woohoo, hmm Brown thinks Brown has too much time on Brown's hands if Brown has as many posts as Brown does in the space of time Brown has been on the forum.

You may wonder why Brown says Brown so much, its is because Brown must never refer to Brown using a first-person noun, verb or adjective such as I, my, me, mine etc.

Hmm perhaps Brown knows why Brown has so many posts... picture if you will a crew has called for backup/R50/R51 ....

*first crew says things ....
Oh sorry says Brown as Brown puts Browns internet enabled smartphone away, Brown was not listening, sorry, what is wrong with this person?


----------



## AustinNative (Jan 8, 2011)

Brown, Brown, Brown, Brown, Brown.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 8, 2011)

AustinNative said:


> Brown, Brown, Brown, Brown, Brown.



What?


----------



## AustinNative (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow, just got gobsmacked by a strange realization.  I am sitting in my bed in Texas, listening to a 105 year old song based upon a 400 year old song, tapping away at my Ipad, and trading messages with someone in New Zealand.  How very strange.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 8, 2011)

AustinNative said:


> Wow, just got gobsmacked by a strange realization.  I am sitting in my bed in Texas, listening to a 105 year old song based upon a 400 year old song, tapping away at my Ipad, and trading messages with someone in New Zealand.  How very strange.



Dude, you are strange 

Brown is only up at this hour because Mrs Brown decided to get all hormonal and needed to use the bathroom.  That and it's really hot.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jan 8, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Dude, you are strange
> 
> Brown is only up at this hour because Mrs Brown decided to get all hormonal and needed to use the bathroom.  That and it's really hot.



This may be common knowledge to everyone but me, but does Brown's use of third person have anything to do with his fascination with Ketamine?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 8, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> That and it's really hot.



Brown, you are not allowed to talk about temperature this time of year.


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 8, 2011)

Aprz said:


> That's not a helicopter, it's a slot machine.





I'm in Vegas, and I don't recall seeing any helicopter theme slots.  There's Airplane, but no helicopters.  But maybe one of the copters flying overhead crashed though a casino entrance, bounced around, and merged with a slot machine.  It could be called a clot!

Last night I was up a couple hundred dollars and two out of three casinos I walked out of in the black.  So good or bad, giving partial gambling winnings to homeless  people?


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 8, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> This may be common knowledge to everyone but me, but does Brown's use of third person have anything to do with his fascination with Ketamine?



It does not, as previously explained it comes from the fact that Brown does not technically exist and is a composite character therefore cannot be referred to in the first person.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 8, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Brown, you are not allowed to talk about temperature this time of year.


Agreed


----------



## Sasha (Jan 8, 2011)

It's nice and breezy outside today! Short sleeves! Yeeeeah!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice low 70s with a little sprinkle of rain this afternoon. Perfect weather. Would have liked more rain though


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It's nice and breezy outside today! Short sleeves! Yeeeeah!



It had better stay that way...12 days til I leave for Florida, then a cruise to the Bahamas.  B)


----------



## Sasha (Jan 8, 2011)

Better hurry I hear therre's a cold front coming in.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It's nice and breezy outside today! Short sleeves! Yeeeeah!



Wearing short sleeves around here also.  It's a balmy 35F outside today.


----------



## Stephanie. (Jan 9, 2011)

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.......


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 9, 2011)

Stephanie. said:


> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.......



Is it snowing there yet?  I'm literally minutes north of you and all I've had is rain.  Lots and lots of rain.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 9, 2011)

I want snow


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I want snow



You may have some of mine Sasha.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 9, 2011)

No I want some of my own. I want to build a snow ambulance.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 9, 2011)

I love working with a partner who hates attending. Means I don't have to bother driving  And also, 2 hour + 911 calls are always fun


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 9, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I love working with a partner who hates attending. Means I don't have to bother driving  And also, 2 hour + 911 calls are always fun



I don't know, sometimes I wouldn't mind just driving on the total BS BLS calls...


But policy at my agency is the Paramedic rides ALL calls unless it's a hospital discharge or isolated extremity injury that doesn't require anagelsia.... so.... never.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2011)

This explains so much...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdeb7qGSnP4[/youtube]


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 9, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I don't know, sometimes I wouldn't mind just driving on the total BS BLS calls...
> 
> 
> But policy at my agency is the Paramedic rides ALL calls unless it's a hospital discharge or isolated extremity injury that doesn't require anagelsia.... so.... never.



if I never had to drive the ambulance I would be perfectly happy. I'd be ok working with just a driver.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 9, 2011)

I love Scrat.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 9, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I don't know, sometimes I wouldn't mind just driving on the total BS BLS calls...
> 
> 
> But policy at my agency is the Paramedic rides ALL calls unless it's a hospital discharge or isolated extremity injury that doesn't require anagelsia.... so.... never.



Thats weird.  Here it is believed that the lower qualified Officer benefits from experience in dealing with stable patients so often they will be found in the back while the higher qualified AO drives.

It is not uncommon for an Intensive Care Paramedic who was called as backup to drive the stretcher ambulance while the original crew split and attend the patient and recover the rapid response unit.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 9, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> if I never had to drive the ambulance I would be perfectly happy. I'd be ok working with just a driver.



When you get a teenage girl who calls 911 because she woke up from a nap and her hand was tingly from laying on it..... you'll be happy to have someone else write the refusal / report.  h34r:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> This explains so much...



Oh! Now I get it!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm a Catholic.  I believe in God, even if I have my doubts at times at the plans that they have.  However, we're having a debate about matter/big bang/ God on another forum, and something has always itched at my mind.


Even if you DON'T believe in God, or some other superior being, where did this all begin?  Where did the matter that made up the 'big bang' first come from?  How could it just "poof" exist one day?  How did something literally come from nothing?  Everything HAS to have a beginning, even God / a god, does it not?



It blows my mind to truly think about it at times.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I'm a Catholic.  I believe in God, even if I have my doubts at times at the plans that they have.  However, we're having a debate about matter/big bang/ God on another forum, and something has always itched at my mind.
> 
> 
> Even if you DON'T believe in God, or some other superior being, where did this all begin?  Where did the matter that made up the 'big bang' first come from?  How could it just "poof" exist one day?  How did something literally come from nothing?  Everything HAS to have a beginning, even God / a god, does it not?
> ...



Yep, and I play that card with other issues. To me, evolution isn't incompatible with faith. Albeit, my issues, as a Catholic, has more to do with other more specific church doctrine. For example, if Catholicism is a monotheistic religion, why do we treat the saints as essentially a renamed minor god?


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 9, 2011)

Check out "The God Delusion" by Dawkins. It's a very insightful read.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 9, 2011)

Except Hawkins does nothing to prove or disprove God, even though he claims he does.



When Hawkins can tell me, without a doubt, where matter first came from, then I might listen.  Until then, he needs to stick with blackholes.


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 9, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Except Hawkins does nothing to prove or disprove God, even though he claims he does.
> 
> 
> 
> When Hawkins can tell me, without a doubt, where matter first came from, then I might listen.  Until then, he needs to stick with blackholes.



Dawkins, not hawking.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 9, 2011)

My bad.  



But he, too, fails to prove or disprove anything.  I can argue his point of "Who designed the designer" but using his own argument of natural selection and evolving.  He, just like every atheist and God-follower EVER, has failed to prove anything.


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 9, 2011)

Side note: Why do people use the "show me the proof he doesn't exist" argument?

Wouldn't it be entirely more appropriate to show proof that he does exist? Oh, wait...


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 9, 2011)

]

I never said it'd be proof. I said it'd be insightful.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Side note: Why do people use the "show me the proof he doesn't exist" argument?
> 
> Wouldn't it be entirely more appropriate to show proof that he does exist? Oh, wait...



It's just as likely that he does exist, as it is that he doesn't exist.  The origins of EVERYTHING is far beyond the comprehension of man at this point, so to claim FOR SURE, one way or the other, is stupid and silly.

Until there is proof one way or the other, I'll choose to believe there's something higher, and demand the same respect from athesist in my belief that I give them in theirs.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 9, 2011)

That's why I'm agnostic. I'm lazy and don't wanna prove anything so I think something might exist, but I'm unconvinced


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 9, 2011)

Linuss said:


> It's just as likely that he does exist, as it is that he doesn't exist.  The origins of EVERYTHING is far beyond the comprehension of man at this point, so to claim FOR SURE, one way or the other, is stupid and silly.
> 
> Until there is proof one way or the other, I'll choose to believe there's something higher, and demand the same respect from athesist in my belief that I give them in theirs.



Why do you believe that?


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 9, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> That's why I'm agnostic. I'm lazy and don't wanna prove anything so I think something might exist, but I'm unconvinced



I actually laughed when I read that. I like it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 9, 2011)

Because I do, just as you don't.


It need not get more complicated than that.


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 9, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Because I do, just as you don't.
> 
> 
> It need not get more complicated than that.



Sure it does, but if you don't want to, that's fine.


----------



## firetender (Jan 9, 2011)

*Sorry, YOU are God!*

If you really think about it; NONE of this was here until YOU got to experience it. Unless this ALL was living inside you, it simply couldn't be. That includes ME! So to you all, I say

_*THANKS FOR CREATING ME!*_


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 9, 2011)

Tango calls Ambulance, to the supermarket, priority one! 

Anybody need anything?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2011)

I thought God was a black dude named Morgan Freeman...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 9, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Tango calls Ambulance, to the supermarket, priority one!
> 
> Anybody need anything?



P1!!! Is ice cream on sale or something? ^_^


----------



## foxfire (Jan 10, 2011)

Wood box full, coffee hot, dog sleeping at my feet, text book open, all is well. 
enjoying the warmth the woodstove has to offer on a cold snowy night. ^_^


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> P1!!! Is ice cream on sale or something? ^_^



OMG you have discovered Browns one weakness .... super chocolate fudge ripple ice cream with hot chocolate sauce and crushed nuts ..... 

Crushed nuts? Hmm, Brown had best delete that before Mrs Brown gets any ideas .....


----------



## Sasha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm sick. I don't want to go to work. But I called out Saturday because I was sick. Yet I'm still just as sick as I was Saturday. 

Maybe if I wander around and look pathetic and ill they'll offer to send me home with pay.... (Shut up it's worth a shot.)


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm sick. I don't want to go to work. But I called out Saturday because I was sick. Yet I'm still just as sick as I was Saturday.
> 
> Maybe if I wander around and look pathetic and ill they'll offer to send me home with pay.... (Shut up it's worth a shot.)



you dont get paid sick leave? we gdt 10 days a yea


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 10, 2011)

Ugh... heading to the hospital. I hate going there when I'm off duty. Doctors suck


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 10, 2011)

Brown is falln asleep at work and would go home but Mrs Brown would tell him to harden up then moan about being hormonal and crampy


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 10, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Doctors suck


:sad:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 10, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> :sad:



You're not a doctor yet, so you don't suck  Besides it's mainly the old doctors we have that are so stuck in their way it's not funny


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I'm a Catholic.  I believe in God, even if I have my doubts at times at the plans that they have.  However, we're having a debate about matter/big bang/ God on another forum, and something has always itched at my mind.
> 
> 
> Even if you DON'T believe in God, or some other superior being, where did this all begin?  Where did the matter that made up the 'big bang' first come from?  How could it just "poof" exist one day?  How did something literally come from nothing?  Everything HAS to have a beginning, even God / a god, does it not?
> ...



One thing when I was a churchgoer that I remember was that God has been around forever, according to faith.  Why does the universe need a beginning, why couldn't it have always been around?  

There is a part of physics that says things pop in and out of existence all the time.  No, I don't know how it works or how to describe it really, but apparently it does provide a force on a cosmological scale.  Things like this also provide a reason, I think it's what I've read, that explains why galaxies not only are moving away from us, but are accelerating in this expansion.

Oh, and another part of physics says you could *pouf* into existence, in a room, with all of your memories of your life, knowing you've lived for years, while in "reality" you've only been around for a few seconds.

Humans as a species aren't anywhere near the border of knowing everything there is to know in this universe, or even if we could possibly be capable of understanding it.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 10, 2011)

Does anyone else out there know how to play pinochle? I am the only one out of 8 people in the day room who knows how. Darn.


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Does anyone else out there know how to play pinochle? I am the only one out of 8 people in the day room who knows how. Darn.



Nope. Sounds like a game my grandfather would enjoy.

.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Does anyone else out there know how to play pinochle? I am the only one out of 8 people in the day room who knows how. Darn.


Played it once at a station. The crew taught me, and I was lost most of the game.  I don't remember how to play it though.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 10, 2011)

Brown just whipped up another batch of lovingly crafted homemade sundried tomato and basil hummus .... mmmm tasty


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 11, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown just whipped up another batch of lovingly crafted homemade sundried tomato and basil hummus .... mmmm tasty



You're killing me Mr. Brown... Can you fly some over to a poor starving grad student???:sad:


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 11, 2011)

MCERT1 said:


> You're killing me Mr. Brown... Can you fly some over to a poor starving grad student???:sad:



Its not Browns fault you made a terrible life choice! 

Would you like any of the other Brown line of recipes?

- Browns black bean chilli super dooper hamburgers
- Browns mixed falafel with rice 
- Brown burritos
- Browns super fudgealicious chocolate brownie cake
- Browns big green phytochemical salad
- Browns super chilli
- Browns super dooper smoothie


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 11, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Its not Browns fault you made a terrible life choice!



Hey now....So music wasn't the best choice for my undergrad degree. Soon my new degree will make lucrative careers available, after paying for a wedding and the rest of school.

I'll have to think about the recipes.


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 11, 2011)

MCERT1 said:


> Hey now....So music wasn't the best choice for my undergrad degree. Soon my new degree will make lucrative careers available, after paying for a wedding and the rest of school.



Lol. This is funny to me since I just decided to Double Major. With one of them in Music Ed.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Lol. This is funny to me since I just decided to Double Major. With one of them in Music Ed.



My mistake was doing performance and not Ed... But, I just couldn't deal with high school band students ever again.


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 11, 2011)

MCERT1 said:


> My mistake was doing performance and not Ed... But, I just couldn't deal with high school band students ever again.



I'll be honest... I have no intention if teaching band as a main career. I want to goto law school. The omit reason I'm majoring in it, is so I can teach/work for a drum corps when I age out. Lol

.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I'll be honest... I have no intention if teaching band as a main career. I want to goto law school. The omit reason I'm majoring in it, is so I can teach/work for a drum corps when I age out. Lol
> 
> .



Understandable. I wish I would have done Drum Corps... At least I did WGI.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 11, 2011)

MCERT1 said:


> Understandable. I wish I would have done Drum Corps... At least I did WGI.



WGI? Which group? I was at Fountain Valley (PSO) from 2000-2003.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 11, 2011)

I did it through our high school. Thomas Worthington HS 2003 PSO champs


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 11, 2011)

2003 was meaningless to me because out of my 4 years, that was the one year that we didn't make it to finals. However we did take 2nd at Milwaukee in 2001.

Edit: Damn... now I'm missing drumline again... (well, pit to be specific... go mallets!)


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 11, 2011)

Yah 2003 and 2000 have really been the only successful years for our program. but 2000 was PSA. Actually we started 2003 as PSA to but got bumped at the Indy regional.


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 11, 2011)

MCERT1 said:


> Understandable. I wish I would have done Drum Corps... At least I did WGI.



There's always DCA!

http://www.dcacorps.org/


----------



## Sasha (Jan 11, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> you dont get paid sick leave? we gdt 10 days a yea



The only paid sick leave at my company is worker's comp :sad:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 11, 2011)

Class starts in 8 days!  I want it to start now!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 11, 2011)

I had Sunday, yesterday, today and tomorrow off...  Do I feel lazy?  Sure, but who cares, that's what days off are for!

I'm loving it. 



Except next week, where I work a 24, then do two 8hr days of mandatory PCR training since we're switching PCRs, then have another 24, which means I'm spending 4 days away from home instead of doing the 3hr drive back and forth each day.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jan 11, 2011)

Awaiting official confirmation email on EMT I-85 Course Completion.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jan 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I had Sunday, yesterday, today and tomorrow off...  Do I feel lazy?  Sure, but who cares, that's what days off are for!
> 
> I'm loving it.
> 
> ...



6 days in a row, with thoughts on streching it out to 11 then taking 2 days off and then 5 more on.

45 minute commute every day.


but im gettin paid annnnd... i'll have enough hours for my CCRN 6 months if i keep my pace.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 11, 2011)

Jimi.. back in the academy, I was doing 5x 9hr days in a row, with 3hr drives each way, for 3 weeks.


Plus, I do 24hr shifts now and my station is a 100min drive, so I leave at 5am, work 24, and get home at 9am the next day



AND you get paid more


----------



## medic417 (Jan 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Plus, I do 24hr shifts now and my station is a 100min drive, so I leave at 5am, work 24, and get home at 9am the next day
> 
> 
> 
> AND you get paid more



Well I drive 220 minutes to work.  So I leave at 3am, work a 48hr shift, then drive 220 miles back home get there about 1pm.  

Now I get paid more than you................


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 11, 2011)

Meh, starting Saturday I'll be driving nearly 3 hours for a 24 hour shift at my second FTO station. Leave at 4am, home by 10am if allowed off on time.  


But my company is also paying mileage since I'm being forced to drive further than my normal station...


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 11, 2011)

I drive .7 miles to my station. ^_^


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I drive .7 miles to my station. ^_^



I like where I live (just down the road from my family) and I like where I work... I can make the sacrifice 

Though come April-ish, I'll probably move to where it splits the ride in half.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 11, 2011)

Skiing today. w00t!!! 

I'm on lunch break now. It is colder than all get out on the peak though. 3 degrees with a 15 mph wind. Brrrrrrrrrr..........


----------



## foxfire (Jan 11, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Skiing today. w00t!!!
> 
> I'm on lunch break now. It is colder than all get out on the peak though. 3 degrees with a 15 mph wind. Brrrrrrrrrr..........



*Gives look of envy.*


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I drive .7 miles to my station. ^_^



1 mile to my primary station, 90 miles to PRN #1, 50 miles to PRN #2, and 70 miles to class (x2 a week this semester plus however many clinical shifts I have). And those are all one way numbers


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I drive .7 miles to my station. ^_^



Bro seriously, do yourself and the world a favour and walk


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 11, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Bro seriously, do yourself and the world a favour and walk



It's 11 degrees out. No, thanks. I do in the warmer months.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh god........sigh. 

I dunno how ones day can go from the best day in a long time to just plain old crappy in the space of a few hours. 

I won't even go into it because #1 I am sure you COULDN'T care less, #2 it is probably so boring you might go kill yourself and #3, it don't do any good to complain anyways. 

So anyhow..............yea, I don't know, whatever.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 12, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh god........sigh.
> 
> I dunno how ones day can go from the best day in a long time to just plain old crappy in the space of a few hours.
> 
> ...



*Brown drags Lights into the kitchen, sits him down with some of Browns super fudgealicious chocolate super brownie cake and tells him Brown has ways of making him talk


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 12, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh god........sigh.
> 
> I dunno how ones day can go from the best day in a long time to just plain old crappy in the space of a few hours.
> 
> ...



Girly?


----------



## Sassafras (Jan 12, 2011)

This working all weekend on long transports, coming home tending my kids all day then working all night during the week at my civilian job is getting old.  Why the boss cut all the part timers hours is beyond me.  I'm tempted to start looking for other jobs just so I can sleep. But I'm too exhausted to do anything but stare straight ahead most days. Oh, hell, a day off would be nice too.  This 7 days a week thing is for the birds.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 12, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Girly?



Ha! No. That might make it better though. 



MrBrown said:


> *Brown drags Lights into the kitchen, sits him down with some of Browns super fudgealicious chocolate super brownie cake and tells him Brown has ways of making him talk



No! I'll never talk. Never. Oh......oh that brownie cake smells wonderful. Mmmmmmm........ok, what do you want to know?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jan 12, 2011)

Tara at the NREMT phone help line has a SEXXAY voice.... i think i might forget my password on purpose!


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 12, 2011)

Brown came across a girl who had been pregnant ten times, poor girl, makes Brown glad the Browns agreed to four kids max. 

Oh also Brown feels Brown is perhaps saying Brown too much?

Tango 5 calls Ambulance, code Brown ?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 12, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown came across a girl who had been pregnant ten times, poor girl, makes Brown glad the Browns agreed to four kids max.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 12, 2011)

New desktop just came in. Ordered it so I don't HAVE to use my laptop for everything... Now the fun part of transferring 200+GB of files over to it.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 12, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> New desktop just came in. Ordered it so I don't HAVE to use my laptop for everything... Now the fun part of transferring 200+GB of files over to it.



320 gb external hard drive. Hook it to your laptop, tonight have it transfer everything while you are asleep. Tomorrow night, hook it to the desktop and reverse. 

Unless you just going to do an entire system replica. That's a little more involved.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 12, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> 320 gb external hard drive. Hook it to your laptop, tonight have it transfer everything while you are asleep. Tomorrow night, hook it to the desktop and reverse.
> 
> Unless you just going to do an entire system replica. That's a little more involved.



That's exatly what I'm doing now  Can't do it tonight cause as soon as I get off duty I'm heading to NM to pick my car up again... wanna take my laptop with me then. So I'm trying to get it all done before I head out in 5 hours


----------



## Aprz (Jan 12, 2011)

Got about 80 more pages to read of Dubin's book (just need to read Infarctions and Misc). I looked ahead just cause I am so close to finishing it I am kind of anxious to finish it even though I enjoyed reading it. I am now transitioning to reading The House of God, which was another book recommended here.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 12, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Got about 80 more pages to read of Dubin's book (just need to read Infarctions and Misc). I looked ahead just cause I am so close to finishing it I am kind of anxious to finish it even though I enjoyed reading it. I am now transitioning to reading The House of God, which was another book recommended here.


I'm just starting Dubin's. It's good


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 12, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'm just starting Dubin's. It's good





Oh yea?  I just started the AAOS' Critical Care Text.



I got lost on the title page.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 12, 2011)

I just started Essentials of Obstetrics and Gynecology.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 12, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I just started Essentials of Obstetrics and Gynecology.



Give it to Brown when finished, Brown needs to learn how to deliver children otherwise Mrs Brown is going to look down and go "do you even know what you are doing right now?" to which Brown needs a good answer!


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 12, 2011)

Male facilitator today in class discussing speculum exams, "I imagine that this isn't the most satisfying exam."


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 12, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Male facilitator today in class discussing speculum exams, "I imagine that this isn't the most satisfying exam."



*Brown rummages around in the Thomas Pack .... ah huh!


----------



## firetender (Jan 12, 2011)

*just kinda*

wanted to be


----------



## firetender (Jan 12, 2011)

*#7777*

bingo!


----------



## Adz (Jan 12, 2011)

What do you win?


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Jan 12, 2011)

Picked up a pre-workout supplement today from the NutriShop, mixed half a scoop with bottle of water, then ran for 3 hours with out realizing it! haha I think the only reason I stopped was I got cold :unsure: lol


----------



## LucidResq (Jan 12, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Male facilitator today in class discussing speculum exams, "I imagine that this isn't the most satisfying exam."



Yeah that's a gentle way of putting it. As the OB-GYN I used to work with always used to tell our patients while starting her exams... "And this is how we know God is a Man..."


----------



## foxfire (Jan 12, 2011)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> Picked up a pre-workout supplement today from the NutriShop, mixed half a scoop with bottle of water, then ran for 3 hours with out realizing it! haha I think the only reason I stopped was I got cold :unsure: lol



 Is that a normal amount of time for you?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 13, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Yeah that's a gentle way of putting it. As the OB-GYN I used to work with always used to tell our patients while starting her exams... "And this is how we know God is a Man..."



...and that's why I almost feel bad for the standardized patients who are getting a lot of money for a bunch of second year students to practice on them.


----------



## LucidResq (Jan 13, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...and that's why I almost feel bad for the standardized patients who are getting a lot of money for a bunch of second year students to practice on them.



Hahaha... the doc I used to work with (med school professor) makes her male students just get up on the table and put their feet in their stirrups. That alone is enough to make the boys extremely uncomfortable. Definitely noticed that male residents and students on their OB-GYN rotations are much more sympathetic than the females. Awww.   The women are like "whatever lady, deal with it!"


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 13, 2011)

I think that's largely ignorance of what it feels like. We only have our imagination to use to try to figure out what a papsmear, pelvic, and rectovaginal exam feels like. Taking a finger up the butt seems like a small price compared to those other ones. Women, on the other hand, can play the entire, "Buck up, I've been through this too" card.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 13, 2011)

You do realise Brown just ate dinner? Please .....


----------



## LucidResq (Jan 13, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I think that's largely ignorance of what it feels like. We only have our imagination to use to try to figure out what a papsmear, pelvic, and rectovaginal exam feels like. Taking a finger up the butt seems like a small price compared to those other ones. Women, on the other hand, can play the entire, "Buck up, I've been through this too" card.



Well just keep imagining that it's horrible  I'll happily accept the sympathy. 



MrBrown said:


> You do realise Brown just ate dinner? Please .....


Wah. Weren't you supposed to have a baby or something coming your way soon?


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 13, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Wah. Weren't you supposed to have a baby or something coming your way soon?



Brown is not a "you" ... Brown is a Brown


----------



## Melclin (Jan 13, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Hahaha... the doc I used to work with (med school professor) makes her male students just get up on the table and put their feet in their stirrups. That alone is enough to make the boys extremely uncomfortable.



During our obstetrics sessions with a midwife, I made a smart arse remark about the disembodied pelvises we practice with, so the midwife replaced them with me. I had to play mum and lay spread eagled in front of a class while the midwife motioned the various maneuvers. 

Good thing I was enjoying it or I would have had her up on sexual harassment charges.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 13, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Well just keep imagining that it's horrible  I'll happily accept the sympathy.



I'll be more than happy to give you all the sympathy you want if you're willing to take a vacation in California (it was in the 70s today, by the way) and volunteer to be my SP for breast and pelvics.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Jan 13, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Is that a normal amount of time for you?



No, not at all haha hence the posting...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 13, 2011)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> No, not at all haha hence the posting...



And what was that stuff called? Speed JR?


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Jan 13, 2011)

Vasocor! haha


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 13, 2011)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> Picked up a pre-workout supplement today from the NutriShop, mixed half a scoop with bottle of water, then ran for 3 hours with out realizing it! haha I think the only reason I stopped was I got cold :unsure: lol



The Nutrishop over by CycleGear on Cutler? If so that place always has fun stuff


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Jan 14, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> The Nutrishop over by CycleGear on Cutler? If so that place always has fun stuff



I've been there but no, they opened one down here in the N Valley and its 4-5miles away so I go to that one. And that they do have some awesome stuff! Now, if they open a vitamin shop down here as well I am set! haha ^_^


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 14, 2011)

Brown has awoken this evening with a a discombobulated brainbox and wishes to fly far, far away and bury his head in whatever sand is found upon location.... provided the helicopter has enough gas to do that.

While Brown is filling up the helicopter Brown can purchase some fatty, artery clogging, salt, MSG and aspartamine filled snacks and pies from the gas station.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 15, 2011)

Apparently a non-modifiable risk for post menopausal osteoporosis is female gender. I'll let that one sink in for a moment.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 15, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Apparently a non-modifiable risk for post menopausal osteoporosis is female gender. I'll let that one sink in for a moment.



Why do they call it menopause if only girls get it? Brown thinks perhaps because men are the cause?


----------



## Sassafras (Jan 15, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Why do they call it menopause if only girls get it? Brown thinks perhaps because men are the cause?



Sassafras thinks Brown is finally catching on.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 15, 2011)

Sassafras said:


> Sassafras thinks Brown is finally catching on.



Brown is concerned that Sassafras may now start taking in fourth person like Brown does and that it may lead to some sort of warping or buckling of the time space continium which has the potential to upset the equilibrium of the universe.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 15, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is concerned that Sassafras may now start taking in fourth person like Brown does and that it may lead to some sort of warping or buckling of the time space continium which has the potential to upset the equilibrium of the universe.



Resulting of course in a sassafranova and the eventual collapse of said nova into a superhypermassive brown hole, the properties of which have yet to even be throughly explored. However, it is generally accepted that a superhypermassive brown hole would instantaneously absorb every thought in the universe, resulting in a total absence of knowledge and creating a zombi-like environment where men are driven not by their own mind but by an animal like instinct to survive. Eventually the extreme density of this brown hole would cause a fatal distraction of the space-time web and open a portal to an adjoining universe, filled with the remains of an entire universe a million times more massive than our own, and like a bathtub drains through a small hole, our universe would begin to "drain" through this comparitavly small brown hole (which in reality is as many thousands of light years across as Brown is tall in millimeters) and into the denser universe. Complete with a little whirlpool near the drain. This draining action would result in the complete destruction of our universe and it's reduction back into gaseous clouds of elements, lit only by the blistering radiation from several thousand newly formed pulsars, (also known as lights5!) Lol!


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 15, 2011)

*Brown checks Brown's hip pouch .... hmm, morphine, fentanyl, suxamethonium, vecuronium, mmmmm only one amp of ketamine?

Looks like a certian somebody has been into the ketaime again


----------



## LucidResq (Jan 15, 2011)

You don't know what overstimulation means until you're on a 911 call with a lady reporting an in progress bank robbery at gunpoint while hiding under her desk... with 10+ more 911 lines ringing... your radio channel has been taken over so you've got the tones and radio traffic in your ear... then someone hits their emergency key and those loud alarms go off and your screen is flashing... then someone on scene yells "shots fired"....  

then you pee your pants.


----------



## flhtci01 (Jan 15, 2011)

Haven't been around a while due to school.  Thought this thread would have been dead by now.  Guess you just can't kill some things.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 15, 2011)

flhtci01 said:


> Haven't been around a while due to school.  Thought this thread would have been dead by now.  Guess you just can't kill some things.


Last time I checked,  being 100% directionless never dies. It is like flubber,  never ending. 

h34r:


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 15, 2011)

Went to hockey practice last night, and took a nice check that knocked me off my skates, and hard onto the ice. Haven't been able to fully move my right leg since this morning... Man, I LOVE hockey.


----------



## Sassafras (Jan 15, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is concerned that Sassafras may now start taking in fourth person like Brown does and that it may lead to some sort of warping or buckling of the time space continium which has the potential to upset the equilibrium of the universe.


It's called a tesseract. 

And lights the whole brown hole mental image is disturbingly inappropriate lol.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 15, 2011)

Sassafras said:


> And lights the whole brown hole mental image is disturbingly inappropriate lol.



It is not! You have made it so.  

Lol!!!


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 15, 2011)

Brown is going to the supermarket, who wants anything?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 15, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is going to the supermarket, who wants anything?


How about some fudge brownie double chocolate chocolate chip ice cream with some dark chocolate hot fudge sauce.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 15, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> How about some fudge brownie double chocolate chocolate chip ice cream with some dark chocolate hot fudge sauce.



Bro seriously you sound like Mrs Brown with the bloody cravings .... damn hormones


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 15, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> How about some fudge brownie double chocolate chocolate chip ice cream with some dark chocolate hot fudge sauce.



Ya know, I suddenly got a really strong craving for chocolate and I don't know why.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 15, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Ya know, I suddenly got a really strong craving for chocolate and I don't know why.



Brown will pick you up from the store and give it to NASA to send up on thier next mission


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 15, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown will pick you up from the store and give it to NASA to send up on thier next mission



Not even NASA knows how to get to me!!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 16, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Bro seriously you sound like Mrs Brown with the bloody cravings .... damn hormones



Whoa!!! Guys can like chocolate too now mate!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 16, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Not even NASA knows how to get to me!!!!



Good thing NASA isn't the ones looking for you. It's just the NSA, MI-6 and the KGB.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 16, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> You don't know what overstimulation means until you're on a 911 call with a lady reporting an in progress bank robbery at gunpoint while hiding under her desk... with 10+ more 911 lines ringing... your radio channel has been taken over so you've got the tones and radio traffic in your ear... then someone hits their emergency key and those loud alarms go off and your screen is flashing... then someone on scene yells "shots fired"....
> 
> then you pee your pants.



I miss being a dispatcher.


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 16, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is going to the supermarket, who wants anything?



Immodium and magnesium citrate. :~)


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 16, 2011)

So I'm currently in a closed beta ("Preview Event") for a game called Spiral Knights. However the game has an invite system similar to when Gmail first launched and I've got a handful (7 or 8) invites just sitting around right now. If you want to try it out, send me your email and I'll send you an invite. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUMxpYLJQiM[/youtube]


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 16, 2011)

You know when a stabbing patient says "I fell on the knife"?   They might have actually been telling the truth this time.  Hmph...odd.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 16, 2011)

Right about now, some poor dude at my school's IT department is getting the call from the answering service that the server (Blackboard) is down. There's an exam on Tuesday and a lot of things can't be accessed because of it being down. 

Good, maybe now they'll fix the gorram servers.


----------



## slb862 (Jan 16, 2011)

B) Yeah PACKER's.  Just needed to say it!! B)


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 16, 2011)

Packers?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Packers?



No. Packers:






Anyhow. Good on 'em! And DARN Pittsburg for beating Baltimore. 

Now, would SOMEONE please, Please PLEASE!!!!! eliminate Seattle!?!?!


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 16, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Now, would SOMEONE please, Please PLEASE!!!!! eliminate Seattle!?!?!



but but but but then Brown wouldn't have any Greys Anatomy to watch


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 16, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> but but but but then Brown wouldn't have any Greys Anatomy to watch


----------



## Aprz (Jan 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Packers?


I get the feeling there is a subliminal message here... That or I got a sick mind. Gross.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jan 16, 2011)

Aprz said:


> I get the feeling there is a subliminal message here... That or I got a sick mind. Gross.



Could be a South Park reference...who knows.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 16, 2011)

No, they are "packing fudge", but I am sure South Park has probably thrown it in a couple of their episodes.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 16, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Could be a South Park reference...who knows.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 16, 2011)

Last two field shifts have been so quiet that the stations are offering for me to stay longer. No calls in 15 hours at one of the busiest stations in the city!! The medic even asked me if I wanted to stay and sleep on the couch in the student room. So they could have a night of no calls.  Aarrrrrrrg!:wacko:


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay, so first day of classes start tomorrow for me to work towards EMT-B certification.  I just had a dream where I was in an altercation with a gang, wearing an EMS uniform, and I got shot in the face.  The entire dream was kind of weird, and it was like it was being video recorded, jumping around things.  The dream ended, and compared to some of the other things that happened, this wasn't so bad, but I'm standing around, bullet hole in my cheek, asking, "Find my tongue so I can put it back on."

Is my subconscious projecting anxiety into my mind because I think class is going to be fun, or is it trying to produce funny one liners for the funny one liner thread?


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jan 16, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Okay, so first day of classes start tomorrow for me to work towards EMT-B certification.  I just had a dream where I was in an altercation with a gang, wearing an EMS uniform, and I got shot in the face.  The entire dream was kind of weird, and it was like it was being video recorded, jumping around things.  The dream ended, and compared to some of the other things that happened, this wasn't so bad, but I'm standing around, bullet hole in my cheek, asking, "Find my tongue so I can put it back on."
> 
> Is my subconscious projecting anxiety into my mind because I think class is going to be fun, or is it trying to produce funny one liners for the funny one liner thread?



The latter....both...im not sure


----------



## NREMTroe (Jan 16, 2011)

Is it just me or does it feel like forever before your cards come in?


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 16, 2011)

My first card and patches got lost in the mail... I was so paranoid I went down to the regional council office and picked the reissued card. it felt like it took a year.


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm now the proud owner of a Kindle!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 17, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I'm now the proud owner of a Kindle!



Sweet  2 (white) or 3 (black)? I love my Kindle 2, and love the Kindle app for Android that I put on my Nook Color


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 17, 2011)

I had my first field delivery today  Still floating on cloud 9 it feels like. Delivered in the back of the bus with no problems. And right after that we had a fall call where the guy managed to sheer off the lower ball of his femur right above the kneecap. X-rays looked awesome


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 17, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I had my first field delivery today



I hate you. That is one call I still can't wait to get. I know I sound weird, but oh well.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 17, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I hate you. That is one call I still can't wait to get. I know I sound weird, but oh well.



I swore before today that I never ever wanted to do one of these... But now I'm thinking differently  It's made this week a much better one for me!


----------



## amberdt03 (Jan 17, 2011)

Aprz said:


> No, they are "packing fudge", but I am sure South Park has probably thrown it in a couple of their episodes.



Yes, there is an episode that has Tom Cruise working as a fudge packer. Quite hilarious.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 17, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I had my first field delivery today



You can keep that kind of run, I have no desire for it. h34r:


----------



## amberdt03 (Jan 17, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I had my first field delivery today  Still floating on cloud 9 it feels like. Delivered in the back of the bus with no problems. And right after that we had a fall call where the guy managed to sheer off the lower ball of his femur right above the kneecap. X-rays looked awesome



I had my first field delivery a couple of months ago. It was her 5th child so she was telling me what to do. It was a very cool experience!!!


----------



## WVEmt (Jan 17, 2011)

havent been around much. finally went back to work after the ambulance wreck. they put me on a 7 on 7 off schedule and ive been picking up shifts during my off week to make up for lost money. hope everyones wellB)


----------



## AustinNative (Jan 17, 2011)

I have two days until EMT school starts, and I am freaking out.  I am super excited, and also fearful, and a tad depressed (I always get this right before major life changes).

Who needs drugs, when your body provides such interesting chemicals?


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 18, 2011)

How many of you actually have a circadian rhythm anymore?

Got off a 48 at 0700 today, slept until around abouts 2000. Can't decide if I should try to sleep tonight or just stay up until my 1000-2100 tomorrow


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 18, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> You can keep that kind of run, I have no desire for it. h34r:



I agree.  Personally, I have no desire to change the census in the back of my ambulance...either way it goes, there's too much to clean up afterwards.


----------



## Seaglass (Jan 18, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> How many of you actually have a circadian rhythm anymore?
> 
> Got off a 48 at 0700 today, slept until around abouts 2000. Can't decide if I should try to sleep tonight or just stay up until my 1000-2100 tomorrow



No circadian rhythm here. 

When in doubt, I always sleep.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 18, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> When in doubt, I always sleep.



I'm trying. I was up at 0500 Saturday morning to get to work. Went to bed at 0200 Sunday morning. Got up at 0530 Sunday morning. I then proceeded to get just less than an hour of sleep in between calls from 0200 till 0249, 9 minutes of sleep from 0542 till 0551, then got about 15 minutes sometime around noon. I got off shift at 1800 tonite (monday) and went right into helping teach a basic class. I just got home at 2210, fell into bed shortly thereafter, and am now laying here, wide awake. Lucky me.


----------



## Seaglass (Jan 18, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I'm trying. I was up at 0500 Saturday morning to get to work. Went to bed at 0200 Sunday morning. Got up at 0530 Sunday morning. I then proceeded to get just less than an hour of sleep in between calls from 0200 till 0249, 9 minutes of sleep from 0542 till 0551, then got about 15 minutes sometime around noon. I got off shift at 1800 tonite (monday) and went right into helping teach a basic class. I just got home at 2210, fell into bed shortly thereafter, and am now laying here, wide awake. Lucky me.



When I can't sleep, I meditate. It isn't quite as good, but it's more restful than lying awake. 

I should probably be following my own advice right now.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> When I can't sleep, I meditate. It isn't quite as good, but it's more restful than lying awake.
> 
> I should probably be following my own advice right now.



To you, is meditation a solitary practice or is it part of a larger practice/belief system/religion?


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 18, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Sweet  2 (white) or 3 (black)? I love my Kindle 2, and love the Kindle app for Android that I put on my Nook Color



Kindle 3 in black.  

I got the one with the 3G, so I'm not stuck with the same books on deployments.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 18, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Kindle 3 in black.
> 
> I got the one with the 3G, so I'm not stuck with the same books on deployments.



That's one thing I love about the Kindle, on the fly book buying


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 18, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> That's one thing I love about the Kindle, on the fly book buying



I've been regretting getting a nook since my buddy got his Kindle. Lighter, better, faster...


----------



## Sassafras (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, if I wasn't nervous about driving the Ambo in the winter,  I am now. Coming home from my civilian job hit ice and couldn't get her back in control. Avoided the embankment but spun across highway into median instead. Lots of grass and snow to pad my fall.


----------



## piranah (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow... Did I just learn something new..or loose a lot of brain cells...I'll leave that for you to decide...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 18, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I've been regretting getting a nook since my buddy got his Kindle. Lighter, better, faster...



I have a Nook color and a Kindle... And tend to use them for completely different things. NC is rooted to run standard Android, so it gets used as a tablet when I'm around wifi, Kindle has the longest battery life so I tend to just toss it in a pocket or my jacket or pants when going somewhere I know I'll be sitting for a while doing nothing (fire standby for instance)


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 18, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I've been regretting getting a nook since my buddy got his Kindle. Lighter, better, faster...



I was on the edge about getting a nook, simply because there are more titles available for it. But, I found out how slow it was, and decided if I really wanted a book that Amazon didn't have, I could find it elsewhere on the internet.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 18, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I was on the edge about getting a nook, simply because there are more titles available for it. But, I found out how slow it was, and decided if I really wanted a book that Amazon didn't have, I could find it elsewhere on the internet.



Yup, check out a program called Calibre, it's a freeware program that'll convert any e-book to the format your reader use.


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 18, 2011)

I hate the dmv with a Passion that cannot be explained


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 18, 2011)

3 hours to get a driving record. gotta love those cush government jobs.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 18, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> I hate the dmv with a Passion that cannot be explained



Let me essplain.....no, there is too much.....let me sum up.

The DMV is  a stronghold of government bureaucracy and as such is the very picture of inefficiency. That is why I hate it.


----------



## nakenyon (Jan 18, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Let me essplain.....no, there is too much.....let me sum up.
> 
> The DMV is  a stronghold of government bureaucracy and as such is the very picture of inefficiency. That is why I hate it.



Agreed.


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 19, 2011)

Almost ten hours into the day and no new posts in this thread... is everyone all right!?

For things learned through the EMT class, this profession started out as an extension of activities happening on the battlefield.

"Trying to pray to my God here."
"Do you think He's listening?"
"I hope not, otherwise He'd know about those pills I nicked last night."


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 19, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Almost ten hours into the day and no new posts in this thread... is everyone all right!?



Nope. We're all dead. Figuratively of course.


----------



## Sassafras (Jan 19, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Almost ten hours into the day and no new posts in this thread... is everyone all right!?
> 
> For things learned through the EMT class, this profession started out as an extension of activities happening on the battlefield.
> 
> ...



I'm at the garage waiting to get my wheels rebalanced since my run in with the guard rail in the ice storm the other night.


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 19, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Nope. We're all dead. Figuratively of course.



That sounds like some kind of reverse psychology that an zombie would use to try and trick me that the zombie apocalypse isn't going on.  



Sassafras said:


> I'm at the garage waiting to get my wheels rebalanced since my run in with the guard rail in the ice storm the other night.



Bummer on the accident.  I went into the ditch last month in a snow storm, couldn't see twenty feet in front of me half the time, middle of the night.  Took me a few days to start driving at highway speeds again.  Made me take my time and think, "Okay, do I really need to be going this fast," even if I was under the speed limit on clear roads.


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 19, 2011)

80* and sunny, perfect surfing weather...


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 19, 2011)

Really NOT a happy camper right now.

Were changing ePCRs at work to the Zoll style, so ALL Paramedics (not EMTs or Is) are mandated for a 2 day orientation with the program.  We work 24/48s


Yup, that means were doing a 24 hour shift, leave work to do an 8hr boring as hell shift, go home at 5, come back the next day for another 8hr day, then we do another 24.  That's 64hrs work in 92hrs.


Here's the kicker:  I live 3hours away from the current station they have me at AND the location were doing the upgrade at (my normal station is only an hour 40).   That's 18 more hours of driving.



Like I said....not a happy person right now


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 19, 2011)

will they let you sleep at the station durring those days? if not a hotel may be cheaper/more convenient.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes , I'm more then welcome to stay at the station, and the company is paying mileage for making me drive this far, but that still doesn't make me happy.


Plus my brother is out of town and I have to take care of my puppy dog.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 19, 2011)

Done with first day of class... my hatred for FISDAP has been renewed in full force. And time to go read and fill out more paperwork that they already have from me, but need another copy of

EDIT: But on the plus side, there's someone in class, a cute girl no less, who lives in my county. Maybe a car pool/study buddy? And did I mention she's really cute?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 19, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Yes , I'm more then welcome to stay at the station, and the company is paying mileage for making me drive this far, but that still doesn't make me happy.
> 
> 
> Plus my brother is out of town and I have to take care of my puppy dog.


But think of the OT...


----------



## Sassafras (Jan 19, 2011)

That's brutal Linuss. I thought my scheduling problems between two jobs was bad. You have my sympathy.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 19, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> But think of the OT...





Except there is none this time.  I'm with a new fto and as such had a shift less this pay period due to transition... so I'm STILL 8 hours less than normal.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 19, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> That sounds like some kind of reverse psychology that an zombie would use to try and trick me that the zombie apocalypse isn't going on.



Whaaaat? :unsure:

I sure hope it isn't! My .30-06 is at my friends house right now.


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 19, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Whaaaat? :unsure:
> 
> I sure hope it isn't! My .30-06 is at my friends house right now.



I don't know firearms, so what would be the effective maximum range be where sufficient cranial penetration to destroy enough brain matter to render the target as disabled?  I'd be worried about a blood borne infection if I were too close to the zombie after discharging the firearm.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jan 19, 2011)

working a 12 tonight... 1900-0700... should be fun haha


----------



## MediMike (Jan 19, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Done with first day of class... my hatred for FISDAP has been renewed in full force. And time to go read and fill out more paperwork that they already have from me, but need another copy of
> 
> EDIT: But on the plus side, there's someone in class, a cute girl no less, who lives in my county. Maybe a car pool/study buddy? And did I mention she's really cute?




I don't care how cute the girl is, nothing makes up for the incessant monotonous hell that is FISDAP. I feel your pain man, I remember it well.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 19, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> I don't know firearms, so what would be the effective maximum range be where sufficient cranial penetration to destroy enough brain matter to render the target as disabled?  I'd be worried about a blood borne infection if I were too close to the zombie after discharging the firearm.



Depends on the round, the rifle, the shooter and atmospheric conditions, but the generally cited max effective range for a .30-06 is 800 meters. That is over 2,600 feet. A dead on shooter can hit torso sized targets at 1200 meters however. (4,000 feet) So I don't think you need to worry about blood-borne nasties, assuming you can shoot well.

Now if you really want to reach out and touch something/one, get a .50BMG (2000 meters, 6,500 feet) or a .408 Chey Tac (2,300 meters, 7,500 feet) B)

Now if you want heavy hitting without range coming out your ears....the .577 T-Rex has 10,000 plus foot pounds of muzzle energy. (Ie, shoot him in the leg and cause brain damage. Not really, but it sounds good.)

Remember of course that none of these are readily available. 

Why the heck am I engaging in a zombie discussion!


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 19, 2011)

Finished another Vince Flynn novel today.  Starting another one tonight. w00t!


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 19, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Why the heck am I engaging in a zombie discussion!



h34r:


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 19, 2011)

I've been looking into going to work in Saudi Arabia for the red crescent. Gotta say, its looking pretty awesome.

.


----------



## Edb211 (Jan 19, 2011)

ct and all its baloney snow sucks plus how do i get my profile pic with my name when i post


----------



## Edb211 (Jan 19, 2011)

never mind figured out the avatar.


----------



## NREMTroe (Jan 20, 2011)

So, still waiting on my cards to come in.. Chance of 3in of snow tomorrow, so the people around here are going to act like idiots, but hopefully the mail will be ok and ill get what i want ha


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 20, 2011)

I have class today and two chapters to read which are about 60 pages worth of material.  Could I have worked on this Monday after class, and done more on Tuesday, yes.  I don't think I'll be sleeping before I go to school today.  Wikipedia tells me that LD50 for caffeine for me would be 26g of the stuff, I don't think I'll hit that.  12 capsules at 200mg, hmm, I'll pass on that heart burn again.


----------



## nakenyon (Jan 20, 2011)

Currently enjoying the company of my fellow duty crew members as well as the crew from the MICU. Should be reading for environmental science. Or perhaps working on my christopher columbus paper. Sailed the ocean blue in 1492 should suffice I think. That's all anyone really cares about.


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 20, 2011)

EMSJunkie91 said:


> Currently enjoying the company of my fellow duty crew members as well as the crew from the MICU. Should be reading for environmental science. Or perhaps working on my christopher columbus paper. Sailed the ocean blue in 1492 should suffice I think. That's all anyone really cares about.



How much currency did Mr. Columbus acquire?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 20, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> How much currency did Mr. Columbus acquire?


Little known portrait of Columbus.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 20, 2011)

My study room, let me show it to you


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Little known portrait of Columbus.



Two minutes for someone to post the reference, not bad.

My study room is my living room.  Computer to my left, couch to my posterior, coffee table for which my legs to go under, and monitors above them for which to look at and be distracted by instead of looking at the book that's touching my forearm, wrist, and palm.

Cat on my lap, and a dog behind me.  Animals just want me for warmth.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 20, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Two minutes for someone to post the reference, not bad.




I have a gift for pulling pop culture and internet culture references out like that.


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 20, 2011)

Could be a good trait to have, though the next one that came to mind was way to easy to find.  All about functions and deriving.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh look, it's snowing. That's gonna make the first part of this tour interesting


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> My study room, let me show it to you



My gosh that is beautiful! Where do you live again? 

Btw,

Does anyone want my yellow truck shift tonight and by green truck shift tomorrow? I am so sick right now. I have not been this sick in over a year.


----------



## clhampton75 (Jan 20, 2011)

1. "Lets stay on topic".  Sorry, just had to say it.
2. lyrics - I'm awake, I'm alive.  And I know what I believe inside!
3. weather - heavy snow, which is odd for NE Ark. 
4. last call - unfortunately, not working in EMS yet.  Take NREMT 01-29.
5. left pocket - 8 cents (4 coins) and blue and white lint.
6. randomness - about to go study some more and play with my kids.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 20, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> My gosh that is beautiful! Where do you live again?



Southern California. That's 15-20 minutes from where I live up near Mt. Baldy Village.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Southern California. That's 15-20 minutes from where I live up near Mt. Baldy Village.



Ah, ok. 

I am from San Diego, just have not been back there in like 5 or 6 years.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Dang, missed the chance to pick up some OT by about 30 seconds today.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so freaking bored. And does anyone else feel like they're moving into their stations when they pull more than 24 at a time?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 20, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'm so freaking bored. And does anyone else feel like they're moving into their stations when they pull more than 24 at a time?



I almost feel like that for a 12! Shoot, I bring in my backpack filled with random stuff to kill time(books, DVDs, etc) my laptop bag, my schoolbooks, a bag with a spare uniform and a set of civvies, one of those lunch cooler thingies, sometimes a board game (Risk or something) and a gallon jug of water. :wacko:


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 20, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'm so freaking bored. And does anyone else feel like they're moving into their stations when they pull more than 24 at a time?



Shoot, I run at least one 48 each week, gone as long as 5 straight 24s. 

It's led me to believe that I can live fairly comfortably for a few days with only the contents of my backpack and duffel bag, haha


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 20, 2011)

Brown is hole up at a motel about 100 miles north of the Florida/Georgia border sweating profusely, sucking down water like its going out of fashion, hands trembling clutching the safety of Brown's S&W .44 Magnum K frame peeking out the window on the lookout for Federal marshals, State troopers and/or Girl Guides selling cookies ..... maybe taking those pep pills Brown got from a trucker at a truck stop in Alabama was a bad idea?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 20, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is hole up at a motel about 100 miles north of the Florida/Georgia border sweating profusely, sucking down water like its going out of fashion, hands trembling clutching the safety of Brown's S&W .44 Magnum K frame peeking out the window on the lookout for Federal marshals, State troopers and/or Girl Guides selling cookies ..... maybe taking those pep pills Brown got from a trucker at a truck stop in Alabama was a bad idea?



Are you really in the US? <_<


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 20, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is hole up at a motel about 100 miles north of the Florida/Georgia border sweating profusely, sucking down water like its going out of fashion, hands trembling clutching the safety of Brown's S&W .44 Magnum K frame peeking out the window on the lookout for Federal marshals, State troopers and/or Girl Guides selling cookies ..... maybe taking those pep pills Brown got from a trucker at a truck stop in Alabama was a bad idea?



Please stay north of the Florida border.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 20, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Are you really in the US? <_<



Yes sir!



Chimpie said:


> Please stay north of the Florida border.



No sir, expect to make Florida about dinner time tommorow ....


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 20, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is hole up at a motel about 100 miles north of the Florida/Georgia border sweating profusely, sucking down water like its going out of fashion, hands trembling clutching the safety of Brown's S&W .44 Magnum K frame peeking out the window on the lookout for Federal marshals, State troopers and/or Girl Guides selling cookies ..... maybe taking those pep pills Brown got from a trucker at a truck stop in Alabama was a bad idea?



Come visit Indy!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 20, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Yes sir!



Brown! You should come skiing with me! This Tuesday. A group of us from work are going together. B)


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 20, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Brown! You should come skiing with me! This Tuesday. A group of us from work are going together. B)



Brown will be indisposed visiting family.  Apologies.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 20, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown will be indisposed visiting family.  Apologies.



Family! In the US? You never mentioned that!

SOMEONE CALL FEDERAL IMMIGRATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!h34r:


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 21, 2011)

*Brown is interrupted out of a sound sleep by the Brown phone ringing

Yes hello its Dr Brown here, yes, helicopter emergency medical service? Hmm right oh, she's a go you say, an RTA down 75? Persons trapped? Some time extricating via the Fire Service? Ambulance on scene you say? Righto ....

*Brown checks the local time where Oz is ..... bugger, its 1am, looks like this will be a single responder jobbie, Brown gets up and throws on Brown's orange "DOCTOR" jumpsuit and remembers to go around the right (left) side of the car to avoid sitting in the pax seat

Lets see, one crossing, green light, clear left, clear right, LEDs, lets go with the phazer to start, turn signal ..... speed limit 45 you say, nothing coming, move over big rig, lets see how fast this thing can get to 100 .....

Ambulance Control good morning, its Tango 5 with delta alpha, responding, be on scene in about twenty minutes.

Brown wonders if the Georgia State Peach-trol have ever seen anything like this go flying by down the highway at a great rate of knots?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 21, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown wonders if the Georgia State Peach-trol have ever seen anything like this go flying by down the highway at a great rate of knots?


 No, but they have seen this, which is, if you ask me, pretty rad looking. B)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 21, 2011)

Holy cow that is huge! I thought I re-sized it! Sorry about that.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 21, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Holy cow that is huge! I thought I re-sized it! Sorry about that.



Dayum, tryin' to hit us with a 1:1 picture?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jan 21, 2011)

for you single types out there....

plenty of fish .com  

a very large very free dating website.  ( my buddy told me it was easy to meet people and i didnt believe him until last night)

!!  B)


----------



## dmc2007 (Jan 21, 2011)

I finally have entered the realm of career EMS.  Orientation is tomorrow.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 21, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> for you single types out there....
> 
> Plenty of fish .com
> 
> ...



linuss!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 21, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> linuss!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lol he was the first one I thought of too!


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 21, 2011)

Finally broke down and bought a kindle. Now I gotta sell my Nook to make up the difference.

...anyone interested in a Nook?


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 21, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Finally broke down and bought a kindle. Now I gotta sell my Nook to make up the difference.
> 
> ...anyone interested in a Nook?



Yes!! Welcome to the dark side! I picked mine up a few days ago, and I love it! It's my first E-Reader and I couldn't be happier.

Which one did you get?


----------



## Sassafras (Jan 21, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Finally broke down and bought a kindle. Now I gotta sell my Nook to make up the difference.
> 
> ...anyone interested in a Nook?



Interested, yes. 
Able, no. 
I'm so poor that fleas think my blood is beneath them. 
Nook will be my first choice though so I have the lending/borrowing option. Must pay down bills first though. Sigh.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 21, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Yes!! Welcome to the dark side! I picked mine up a few days ago, and I love it! It's my first E-Reader and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> Which one did you get?



Kindle 3, wi-fi only. Following my moral compass which is somewhere between "a-hole" and "pirate" I found a good 500 free e-books, so I don't think I'll have to worry about on-the-fly downloads. 



Sassafras said:


> Interested, yes.
> Able, no.
> I'm so poor that fleas think my blood is beneath them.
> Nook will be my first choice though so I have the lending/borrowing option. Must pay down bills first though. Sigh.



Keep me in mind then, when you get your bills paid off. I doubt this'll go very fast. I'd definitely cut an EMTLifer a schweet deal.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 21, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> No, but they have seen this, which is, if you ask me, pretty rad looking. B)



Maybe, but what they really need for Brown is this:


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 21, 2011)

They used to try that in California until we sicced our sharks on them.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 22, 2011)

Agents of the US Marshal Service, the FBI, Customs and Border Protection and the Criminal Investigation Branch of the Florida Department of Law Enforcement have today declared Brown to be wanted in connection with various crimes including taking the piss out of Parathinktheyare's, CBP agents who are too dumb to read yet carry a large handgun and using the crew lane at airport security.

Reward for Brown's capture? Well, Brown is said to not be worth prosecuting so there ain't no reward.

Look for Brown on COPS, they are in Broward County lots!


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 22, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Kindle 3, wi-fi only. Following my moral compass which is somewhere between "a-hole" and "pirate" I found a good 500 free e-books, so I don't think I'll have to worry about on-the-fly downloads.



Free ebooks you say?


----------



## Sassafras (Jan 22, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Free ebooks you say?



Stanza is notorious for free independent ebooks...given most are literotica but there is always the gutenburg project.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 22, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Free ebooks you say?



PM me if you want the file.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 22, 2011)

Why does *HotelCo* have a badger as his avatar when badgers come from Wisconsin and not Michigan?

Badger, badger, badger, oh no its VT shock it, oh crap its the Broward County Sheriff Department, run Brown, run!


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 22, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Why does *HotelCo* have a badger as his avatar when badgers come from Wisconsin and not Michigan?



I couldn't get the avatar I really wanted to work on this forum, so I settled with the badger... for now.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 22, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Badger, badger, badger, oh no its VT shock it, oh crap its the Broward County Sheriff Department, run Brown, run!



That's what you get for trying to smuggle some mushroom mushroom into the jail.


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 22, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> That's what you get for trying to smuggle some mushroom mushroom into the jail.



Is that when they pull out the snake?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 23, 2011)

You know how I know I'm a medic student again? My bag when I come to work weighs more than several small dismembered children.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 23, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> You know how I know I'm a medic student again? My bag when I come to work weighs more than several small dismembered children.



:unsure:  You know this how?  Should I call AMW and suggest they look for missing children in your bags? :unsure:


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 23, 2011)

medic417 said:


> :unsure:  You know this how?  Should I call AMW and suggest they look for missing children in your bags? :unsure:



I once mentioned to a manager that I was going to Chipotle for lunch.  She said eating there was like eating a test tube baby.  My response was that they were crunchy enough for that.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 23, 2011)

And we are rapidly approaching 8k posts. 

On another note, I suppose I should get this house cleaned since my parents are coming home after two weeks out of town and me watching my sisters.  Ohhhh boy. What a mess. 

And I have to work a 24 starting tonight.

And the driveway needs to be plowed.

And I lost my credit card.

But I did get a 99 in basic computer science. (An easy elective....heh heh heh. I love easy electives.) 

And I did get my iPhone working again. (Stupid SIM cards)

~~~~~~~~

Ok, here is a list for you.

1. Last thing I ate: Macaroni and Cheese. (Homemade of course.)
2. Last movie I watched: Inception
3: Contents of my left pocket: A pen, some chap-stick, a crumpled piece of paper with the tire store phone number on it, my truck key.
4: My t-shirt color: Navy blue
5: Am I wearing a watch? No
6: Last person I talked to on the phone: My best friend
7: Is there snow on the ground outside? Yes
8: On duty right now? Not yet. At 1800
9: Favorite color: Blue

Is that random enough? 
:unsure:


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 23, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Berevity



How you say....

Wa waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ihalterman (Jan 23, 2011)

Brown chicken brown cow


----------



## Sassafras (Jan 23, 2011)

On calls used to only get one maybe two max IFT runs a day on Sundays...every Sunday for the past two months has given me 5 calls half of which are long distance transports.  I'm thinking I won't be available weekends anymore LOL.  I've worked every weekend for the past 2 months and will be next month too...I'd like to go grocery shopping soon.  My cupboards are getting bare...I wonder how long someone has worked 7 days straight (two jobs makes my schedule every day) and survived.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 23, 2011)

Tomorrow starts my 120 hours of clinical rotations that will be completed in 2 weeks. While working full time and 17 hours of school a week.

I think I may ask to reschedule some.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 24, 2011)

Ugh, spent more time on my oncall shift at the station than in my bed. Up and trying to get ready for class and commuting there. Starts at 0800, leaving at 0600 so I can get there early enough to stop by Starbucks (the one near class is the nearest one to me! over 70 miles away) I bet I'm gonna just drop asleep once I get home this afternoon


----------



## rwik123 (Jan 24, 2011)

It is currently -6F outside. Toasty!


----------



## nakenyon (Jan 24, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> It is currently -6F outside. Toasty!



Wow. I'm feeling lucky with 1F.


----------



## Sassafras (Jan 24, 2011)

EMSJunkie91 said:


> Wow. I'm feeling lucky with 1F.



Hubz called me and said drive kids to school cuz it's -10 and he doesn't want them standing outside. 

Then I couldn't find my keys.

Then I realized he had my ice scraper for my car.

Yeah, kids were late to school. LOL  But they were warm!


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 24, 2011)

EMSJunkie91 said:


> Wow. I'm feeling lucky with 1F.



75 and sunny, maby i should re-think wanting to move...


----------



## Sassafras (Jan 24, 2011)

socal I don't like you right now. Just sayin'. Brrrrr.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 24, 2011)

Had to buy my first pair of Rx glasses today. Where'd my 20/20 vision go?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jan 24, 2011)

Intermediate 85 Application Summary:
Application Confirmation ID:	**********
Application Created:	1/12/2011 11:19:00 AM (CST)

Authorization To Test In Progress


effing finally.


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 25, 2011)

Someone just tried breaking into my house...

I don't think I'll be sleeping tonight....


----------



## Sasha (Jan 25, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Had to buy my first pair of Rx glasses today. Where'd my 20/20 vision go?



I hate buying glasses. They put lensless frames on your face, show you a mirror and ask how you like it... uhm.. if I could see do you think i'd be shopping for glasses? I have to trust the person assisting me if the glasses look good or not, and usually the only ones that look good are the really expensive ones.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I hate buying glasses. They put lensless frames on your face, show you a mirror and ask how you like it... uhm.. if I could see do you think i'd be shopping for glasses? I have to trust the person assisting me if the glasses look good or not, and usually the only ones that look good are the really expensive ones.



www.greateyeglasses.com


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I hate buying glasses. They put lensless frames on your face, show you a mirror and ask how you like it... uhm.. if I could see do you think i'd be shopping for glasses? I have to trust the person assisting me if the glasses look good or not, and usually the only ones that look good are the really expensive ones.


That's why I wear my contacts when I'm going shopping for new frames. MAkes it so I can actually see


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 25, 2011)

Speaking of glasses, I've finally admitted to myself that I need to go see an optometrist. :unsure:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 25, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Someone just tried breaking into my house...
> 
> I don't think I'll be sleeping tonight....



No s****? That is messed up! Please tell me you are a responsible citizen who is armed! 

Good luck man.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I hate buying glasses. They put lensless frames on your face, show you a mirror and ask how you like it... uhm.. if I could see do you think i'd be shopping for glasses? I have to trust the person assisting me if the glasses look good or not, and usually the only ones that look good are the really expensive ones.



I spent a couple hours trying frames on. About ten minutes in I found a pair I really liked, they were Armani. They were also $400. I started looking at the price tag before trying on the frames after that 

I finally decided they all look lame, so I picked the ones that looked like they wouldn't break in two days.


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 25, 2011)

Going to the optometrist today to get my contact scrip. updated.  It'll be nice not having things on the far wall of the classroom appear to overlap each other from each eye.  Same for signs in the road off in the distance.

Back feels just a tinge sore yesterday from lifting people for the body mechanics part of the course.  Don't think I'll be working out with my back muscles today, but at least I know it won't be too much of an issue to lift someone of my size.  Woohoo!



HotelCo said:


> Someone just tried breaking into my house...
> 
> I don't think I'll be sleeping tonight....



Thanks for reminding me why there's a security system here.


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 25, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> No s****? That is messed up! Please tell me you are a responsible citizen who is armed!
> 
> Good luck man.



Yep! Went down the hall, and took a position of cover with my pistol at low ready. Loudly announced myself, and after about 10 min I went to check it out. I found footprints in the snow outside, but couldn't follow them far. (too many other tracks).

.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 25, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Yep! Went down the hall, and took a position of cover with my pistol at low ready. Loudly announced myself, and after about 10 min I went to check it out. I found footprints in the snow outside, but couldn't follow them far. (too many other tracks).
> 
> .



Ah.....not cool.

What do you carry?


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 25, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ah.....not cool.
> 
> What do you carry?



Sig P229 in .40sw

I'm looking at getting something else in a month or so, maybe a glock 19, or a 1911.

.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 25, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Sig P229 in .40sw
> 
> I'm looking at getting something else in a month or so, maybe a glock 19, or a 1911.
> 
> .



I recently got g19, love it. Going from an M&P in .40 to 9mm, ammo costs have come down quite a bit.


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 25, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I recently got g19, love it. Going from an M&P in .40 to 9mm, ammo costs have come down quite a bit.



Yeah, one of the big reasons I'm going to a 9, is the cost of ammo. Plus, the 19 is way easier to conceal. Right now I just OC as its difficult to cc it. Plus, its nice to be able to show people that all gun owners aren't nut jobs. I love having people come up to me, and ask questions about firearms/OC/cc.

.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I recently got g19, love it. Going from an M&P in .40 to 9mm, ammo costs have come down quite a bit.



.40 Short and Weak? Ugh  My primary carry piece is still a full sized EAA Witness in 10mm... although I am looking at picking up a blue label G23 and G29 or G20 w/ the Homeland Security Discount (Love that!)


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 25, 2011)

Personally, I'm about round placement and rounds on target. 9mm has plenty of stopping power for what I'd ever need it for, any more than that and I'm either in way over my head or I'm barricading inside my house with my Mossy 

. I'd rather spend the money I save on more ammo and get more time on the range, what's the point of having the gun if you can't hit anything with it?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Personally, I'm about round placement and rounds on target. 9mm has plenty of stopping power for what I'd ever need it for, any more than that and I'm either in way over my head or I'm barricading inside my house with my Mossy
> 
> . I'd rather spend the money I save on more ammo and get more time on the range, what's the point of having the gun if you can't hit anything with it?



10mm isn't too expensive if you buy online ammo  And I'm quite good at placing rounds on target with it. Plus it works well for 4 legged predators too 
But yea, in the house the Mossy gets picked up.

BTW.... 3K posts!


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 25, 2011)

Brown is aboard a very large boat in the Bahamas .... 

Coast Guard morning its Medivac, landing assured Carnival Fascination, call you airborne, cancel SAR watch 

*Brown gets out clad in Brown's orange "DOCTOR" jumpsuit, beach towel and Thomas Pack in hand

Yes hello, Dr Brown here, helicopter emergency medical service, excuse me, which way to the buffet and blackjack tables?


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 25, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> 10mm isn't too expensive if you buy online ammo  And I'm quite good at placing rounds on target with it. Plus it works well for 4 legged predators too
> But yea, in the house the Mossy gets picked up.
> 
> BTW.... 3K posts!



What kind of Mossy you got?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2011)

500 w/ CAR stock. USually 7+1 loaded w/ 00 Buck and some slugs on the side saddle


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 25, 2011)

You seen the Kel-tec KSG? It looks pretty cool... other than being a Kel-tec. 

2 seperate 7 round magazine tubes


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> You seen the Kel-tec KSG? It looks pretty cool... other than being a Kel-tec.
> 
> 2 seperate 7 round magazine tubes



I love the way it looks  And since I'm a left I love even more that it's like their RFB and has a lefty-friendly ejection on a bullpup. I want one of them and an RFB. I've fired the RFB and it's a hell of a good weapon


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ah, another lefty? Nice. I'm really weird when it comes to that. Rifles and pistols I shoot left-handed, but shotguns I'm a total righty, it just feels more natural. I think it has something to do with how involved reloads are 

Yeah, it looks pretty cool, I'm not sure how I feel about re-load drills on it, though - being a bullpup and all, I'd have to totally switch up how I pound those out. With the mossy I roll the top of the gun inboard and feed over the right side of the gun. With that kel-tec I'd HAVE to roll it outboard unless I wanted to feed blindly over my forearm. 

Kel-tec gets points for innovation, but their track record with QC is so shaky, so I think I'll wait until the guinea pigs finish with it so they can work out all the bugs it WILL have from the first batch


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 25, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Sig P229 in .40sw
> 
> I'm looking at getting something else in a month or so, maybe a glock 19, or a 1911.
> 
> .



Ah ha ha! I have that too. I love it. Sigs are awesome!


----------



## Sasha (Jan 26, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> That's why I wear my contacts when I'm going shopping for new frames. MAkes it so I can actually see



I'm too lazy to go back to the eye place after my appointment to go eye frame shopping, and you can't do your appointment with contacts in and I am a loser and take like 20 minutes to put contacts in because I seem to bend them and or drop them at least three times before I get the first one in. And I stopped wearing them and need to get a new rx.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 26, 2011)

6 day in a row for me. Come on overtime! 

Someone talk me out of trying to work tomorrow and friday...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> 6 day in a row for me. Come on overtime!
> 
> Someone talk me out of trying to work tomorrow and friday...



Hey, you shouldn't work tomorrow or friday. I recommend sleeping instead. lol


----------



## medic417 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> 6 day in a row for me. Come on overtime!
> 
> Someone talk me out of trying to work tomorrow and friday...



Just keep working.  Makes more money and keeps you out of trouble.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks to Mrs Brown, Brown won an extra $35 at the roulette table


----------



## Jackson (Jan 26, 2011)

I said I'd never do it....but I'm addicted to cityville on fb. I'm so ashamed of myself.


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> 6 day in a row for me. Come on overtime!
> 
> Someone talk me out of trying to work tomorrow and friday...



Sasha, don't *try* working the next two days.  *Do* work the next two days.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 26, 2011)

So, in my EMT class yesterday we discussed crushing chest wounds and today I was changing the oil in my car and all i could think about was the car falling off of the jacks and crushing me. :/ I was genuinely afraid. haha sheesh! :blush:


----------



## fast65 (Jan 26, 2011)

Jackson said:


> So, in my EMT class yesterday we discussed crushing chest wounds and today I was changing the oil in my car and all i could think about was the car falling off of the jacks and crushing me. :/ I was genuinely afraid. haha sheesh! :blush:



Just remember a good set of jack stands


----------



## Jackson (Jan 26, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Just remember a good set of jack stands



haha yeah I had 4 stands and a jack. :unsure:


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jan 27, 2011)

yah....

i make anywhere for 4-700 dollars per shift, depending on how much i've worked that week, or how badly they need me to just keep on coming in.


bonus shift vs critical need pay

they way i figure it... if i'm off and bored i spend 4-500 dollars. it just makes more sense to come home, go to sleep, get up and go back to work.  I end up with the great experience of following a case closely and seeing the results of my work on an day in day out basis...

then again... if i dont go to work, i'm always spending too much money.  


what a dilemma.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 27, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> what a dilemma.




So true, unfortunately.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 27, 2011)

Gosh, you guys suck. I say keep me from working and you all tell me to work!

I'm off today. Thank God. It was hard, they paged out shifts than called me directly but yesterday was heck so I took today off.

We ran six (would have been seven) calls that day while everyone else was holding and running 4 calls. 

I forgot to grab the battery for our stretcher, then we had a patient on the stretcher and couldn't get the stretcher to lock in, had a new truck brought to us. Figured out it wouldn't lock because the back wasn't fully extended. Ran our butts off, then we were going to get a patient, and our truck wouldn't start, so we waited for a jump from the tow truck guy and it almost didn't jump. And 4 out of our six calls were at private residences (Which I HATE.). It was just time to take a day off.


----------



## enjoynz (Jan 27, 2011)

Was woken at 4.02am by the lovely (not) rocking of yet another earthquake. 5.9 at Taupo, in the centre (center) of the North Island. 
New Zealand is having far too many earthquakes at the moment!:sad:


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm going to start posting this every time someone complains about how much the NREMT or state exams cost.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 27, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I'm going to start posting this every time someone complains about how much the NREMT or state exams cost.



USMLE step I in Europe is $950 USD.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 27, 2011)

Yea... but I'm waiting for my NBME ID so that I can schedule that one too. While it's not going to be almost $1000, combined for step 1 USMLE and COMLEX isn't going to be pretty.


----------



## emt_irl (Jan 27, 2011)

just done some cpd exams this evening and some case studies/reviews. its good to know i still know my stuff! but even more interesting to see what ive forgotten also.....

really need to quit the regular job and get into ems full time


----------



## LucidResq (Jan 27, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I'm going to start posting this every time someone complains about how much the NREMT or state exams cost.



It's not even my bill to foot and I feel like I got punched in the stomach just reading it.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 27, 2011)

Because Brown is a foreign alien who has been paroled into the United States, Brown has hole up at a motel for the night just north of the Florida/Georgia state line.

There were too many Florida Highway Patrol Officers out on the Interstate and they could probably spot the trail of green Brown alien slime a mile away.

Now, how to distract the Georgia State Peach-trol ......


----------



## LucidResq (Jan 27, 2011)

Just found out a there's an EMS conference being held the same weekend and same hotel/casino I'm going up to for my 21st. How convenient.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just don't show up to the conference wasted


----------



## NREMTroe (Jan 27, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Just don't show up to the conference wasted



I thought that was the whole reason of even mentioning 21..?


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 28, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Just don't show up to the conference wasted




Wasted implies walking ability.  At least he'll have that going for him.


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 28, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Just don't show up to the conference wasted



That's what ems conferences are all about, right? The before/during/after parties.

.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 28, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Wasted implies walking ability.  At least *S*he'll have that going for her.



Fixt h34r:


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 28, 2011)

who the hell goes to an ems conference sober...ps, I am about 4 glasses of wine deep as I write this FTW... ps lucid, when is the big day?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 28, 2011)

My dogs are currently using me as their pillow.


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Jan 28, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> yah....
> 
> i make anywhere for 4-700 dollars per shift, depending on how much i've worked that week, or how badly they need me to just keep on coming in.
> 
> ...


Dam what can you get for 4 dollars? gas in a prius to drive to get a slurpee?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 28, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> ps lucid, when is the big day?



And are we invited?

Edit: Damn it, seconds away from claiming post 8000...


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Jan 28, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> And are we invited?
> 
> Edit: Damn it, seconds away from claiming post 8000...



Sorry man ill let you have 10000 when it comes around.


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 28, 2011)

unless i steal it first...

ps archer is my new favorite show.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 28, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> unless i steal it first...
> 
> ps archer is my new favorite show.



You better call Kenny Loggins... 'cause you're in the DANJA ZONE


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 28, 2011)

"your bleedings all over my linens, this is why i cant have nice things"
"mother, the wet blood is mine"
"oh, stop whining"


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 28, 2011)

I am officially sick of vaginas.

Preemptive note: Being sick of vaginas does not mean I'm batting for the other team now.


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 28, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I am officially sick of vaginas.



i dont know that i would put this on the WWW.

you know how i know your gay...?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 28, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> i dont know that i would put this on the WWW.
> 
> you know how i know your gay...?





> Preemptive note: Being sick of vaginas does not mean I'm batting for the other team now.



Selective quoting is selective quoting. 

To be fair, I'm sick of penises too, but we have a lot less of those in Repro after the first midterm since we're focused more on pregnancy and delivery now.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 28, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> "your bleedings all over my linens, this is why i cant have nice things"
> "mother, the wet blood is mine"
> "oh, stop whining"



"No, hookers, when they're dead they're just hookers"


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 28, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Selective quoting is selective quoting.



selective quoting is the best quoting. would you like like me to add a ... before and after to be correct, or can we all just laugh and have a good day. B)


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 28, 2011)

"i was not just eye banging a teenager""i was""you disgust me"

"sterling, the age of consent in germany is 14""what are you, the alabama of europe"

"wow, rum on the razor burn hurts. i should not have shaved down there"


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 28, 2011)

Was that tonights episode? Has to be, I've seen every episode from the first season like five times, haha

 I've got tonights DVRd


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 28, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Wasted implies walking ability.  At least he'll have that going for him.



Forget an s there, eh?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 28, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> you like like me, can we have a good day. B)



Selective quoting sure is funny.


----------



## LucidResq (Jan 28, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> who the hell goes to an ems conference sober...ps, I am about 4 glasses of wine deep as I write this FTW... ps lucid, when is the big day?


Feb! I actually don't plan on going to any classes or anything... but I am excited to network and meet some cool people at the pool and bar and such. 




adamjh3 said:


> Fixt h34r:



Thank you 



JPINFV said:


> And are we invited?
> 
> Edit: Damn it, seconds away from claiming post 8000...



Yes. And tough luck. So close.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 28, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Yes. And tough luck. So close.



Tell him what he just missed out on winning Lucid.


----------



## Sassafras (Jan 28, 2011)

Sitting waiting on a IFT transfer. Boss sent me earlier than pick up time and nursing staff refuse to let pt go without lunch yet calling and informing boss they aren't ready has boss irritated with me. But boss set up the apt. Boss should know he sent me way too early.


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 28, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Fixt h34r:



:blush:

Erm, whoops.  I just stick to using the gender neutral "they" if I don't know someone's gender.  Sorry Lucid!


----------



## NREMTroe (Jan 28, 2011)

On another note, Highs this weekend in the 60's then next week calling for ice.. Oh do I love Arkansas weather! 

On a better note, I'm still waiting on my license to come in the mail.. (I took the test and passed on 01/10) Oh wait, how is that a better note? Its not.


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 28, 2011)

soooo, looks like i will be taking a little vacation. not of my choice, but my license in expiring on Tuesday and emsa said that they are still catching up from the 4th.they expect me to have my re-cert by the end of February, of I love California.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 28, 2011)

NREMTroe said:


> On another note, Highs this weekend in the 60's then next week calling for ice.. Oh do I love Arkansas weather!
> 
> On a better note, I'm still waiting on my license to come in the mail.. (I took the test and passed on 01/10) Oh wait, how is that a better note? Its not.



It's been in the low 60's here for the past couple of days...suck it east coast!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok all you computer people.....I like watching movies and stuff on my computer off DVDs, but I am about fed up with Windows Media Center. Is ther any free video player program out there that anyone would recommend? Something simple..... Anything would be an improvement over WMC....:wacko:


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 29, 2011)

Windows Media Player worked well for me. 

Try VLC Video Player.  Used that in the past for files that WMP couldn't do.  Alternatively there's, I think, Media Player Classic, which behaves like an old, old school style of Windows Media Player.


----------



## nemedic (Jan 29, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Windows Media Player worked well for me.
> 
> Try VLC Video Player.  Used that in the past for files that WMP couldn't do.  Alternatively there's, I think, Media Player Classic, which behaves like an old, old school style of Windows Media Player.



There's always running it through iTunes


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 29, 2011)

nemedic said:


> There's always running it through iTunes



Meh, not everyone uses iTunes though. I use Zune, which I refuse to watch videos in  
Since I've got a large number of .mkv files from torrents, I tend to use the DivX player


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 29, 2011)

JT, I think we were seperated at birth. +1 for DivX.  (and Zune, but not for movies)


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jan 29, 2011)

"daisy dukes mah kryptonite"


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 29, 2011)

Brown is still wondering what this strange white stuff on the ground is .....


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 29, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is still wondering what this strange white stuff on the ground is .....



Here you go (warning, NSFW language)


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 29, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Here you go (warning, NSFW language)



That bear is my hero.  He's told me how to get through my last two Monday classes.


----------



## NREMTroe (Jan 29, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Here you go (warning, NSFW language)



Awesome  

So, anyone live in Central US? Are you prepared for that snowstorm that the weather channel is talking about.. Luckily, they changed our forecast and we're just going to get some rain.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Snow? WTF is that?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 30, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Snow? WTF is that?



Shut up.....h34r:


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ab8GtuPdrUQ[/YOUTUBE]

Love it.


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqQ6Z-HmAqY&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

After you've watched that one, check this one out.


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 30, 2011)

So, what's a guy supposed to do when he can't sleep? Well, I don't know, but I've been watching "The Buried Life" all night, and I LOVE this show.


----------



## LucidResq (Jan 30, 2011)

Well this girl is laying awake fighting dogs for bed space and getting mad I can't download Angry Birds. What's that show? Never heard of it.


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 30, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Well this girl is laying awake fighting dogs for bed space and getting mad I can't download Angry Birds. What's that show? Never heard of it.



Angry Birds is great!

The Buried Life is a show on MTV, that features these 4 guys that have been traveling across the country for the past 4 years, and are crossing out items on their list of the 100 things they want to do before they die. Each episode is about one of those things. Also, for each thing they cross off their list, they help a random person with their dream. 

It's an awesome show, completely different than most of the trash on MTV. I love it. Check it out sometime: http://www.mtv.com/shows/buried_life/season_2/series.jhtml


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 30, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Angry Birds is great!



Second that!!!!


----------



## medicRob (Jan 30, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Second that!!!!



Third That. 

I especially loved the holiday edition.

Tesla wars is awesome too.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh my gosh......... I am having a terrible wave of high school football memories. I had no idea I missed it that much. :sad:

Who else on here played high school ball?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2011)

So, I left my gf a couple days ago. I'm feeling pretty good about it but at the same time i feel guilty.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 30, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Third That.
> 
> I especially loved the holiday edition.
> 
> Tesla wars is awesome too.



Fourth... and playing it on a Nook Color is awesome. Large screen for Angry Birds is nice.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 30, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Fourth... and playing it on a Nook Color is awesome. Large screen for Angry Birds is nice.



Yeah, I play Angry Birds on my iPad regularly.. Finished the last level (the recently updated one), waiting on a new release.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 30, 2011)

Brown is not feeling well so had Mrs Brown start a drip on Brown..... Brown is concerned because suxamethonium comes as an inoxious looking clear liquid much like that sterile water for injection, and because both Mrs Brown and Mother in Law Brown know how much Browns life insurance is.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 30, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is not feeling well so had Mrs Brown start a drip on Brown..... Brown is concerned because suxamethonium comes as an inoxious looking clear liquid much like that sterile water for injection, and because both Mrs Brown and Mother in Law Brown know how much Browns life insurance is.



Might want to give it a taste test.  What's wrong, you comin down with the flu?


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 30, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Might want to give it a taste test.  What's wrong, you comin down with the flu?



Yes, Brown has the flu ... oh wow its getting hard to type and Browns fingers are getting heavy ....


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 30, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> both Mrs Brown and Mother in Law Brown know how much Browns life insurance is.



Hrmm... if the life insurance is alot, I may have to become a MrsBrown too!


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 30, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Hrmm... if the life insurance is alot, I may have to become a MrsBrown too!



Sorry love Brown is taken!


----------



## medicRob (Jan 30, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Yes, Brown has the flu ... oh wow its getting hard to type and Browns fingers are getting heavy ....



Sorry to hear it, bro. I hope you get well soon, until then your green "DOCTOR" jumpsuit will be folded nicely and placed at the end of your bed, I suppose.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 30, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Sorry love Brown is taken!



He just called me love! *fans self*


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 30, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Sorry to hear it, bro. I hope you get well soon, until then your green "DOCTOR" jumpsuit will be folded nicely and placed at the end of your bed, I suppose.



Bro ... Browns orange "DOCTOR" jumpsuit is orange not green



katgrl2003 said:


> He just called me love! *fans self*



Dont get your hopes up dear, Mrs Brown is a lovely girl that Brown would trade Browns orange "DOCTOR" jumpsuit, Oz, and the blue Skoda Ambulance Doctor car for.  So therefore, you don't stand a chance!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 30, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Bro ... Browns orange "DOCTOR" jumpsuit is orange not green



The same color as inmates around here....hmmmmm.h34r:


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 30, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> The same color as inmates around here....hmmmmm.h34r:



Aw man did you call the Broward County Sheriffs Department on Brown? Was it the trail of green alien foreign national slime oozing behind Brown that gave Brown away?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 30, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Dont get your hopes up dear, Mrs Brown is a lovely girl that Brown would trade Browns orange "DOCTOR" jumpsuit, Oz, and the blue Skoda Ambulance Doctor car for.  So therefore, you don't stand a chance!



Don't let Oz hear you say that! He may just dump you out of the heli. h34r:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 30, 2011)

Think I'm gonna crash early. Class in the morning (leave here by 0600), then a 36 at work, then another class day. Gonna be a fun next few day. Night all.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 30, 2011)

Just got the breakdown of the exam questions 12 hours before the final tomorrow... and OMG, there's really only 2 people's material worth studying...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 31, 2011)

Getting ready to head to class... Start of a long 50 hours or so... Although we're supposed to get snow overnight, which might have my 36 an interesting one


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 31, 2011)

It never fails to amaze me how refreshing a real shower is after a 72


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 31, 2011)

Had jury duty this morning, but was dismissed before even getting interviewed.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 31, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Bro ... Browns orange "DOCTOR" jumpsuit is orange not green



medicRob stands corrected--Orange jumpsuit.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 31, 2011)

Brown is sitting at the airport because Brown's flight has been delayed, too bad its below SVFR minima or Brown would ring up on the Brownphone for Medivac to come get Brown.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 31, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is sitting at the airport because Brown's flight has been delayed, too bad its below SVFR minima or Brown would ring up on the Brownphone for Medivac to come get Brown.



At least here in the US TSA has the common decency to feel you up while you wait.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 31, 2011)

Rufus says, "Hi EMTLife!"


----------



## Adz (Jan 31, 2011)

Sit.....stay.....pose.....good dog Rufus


----------



## medicRob (Jan 31, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Rufus says, "Hi EMTLife!"



nice! Good angle.


----------



## LucidResq (Jan 31, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Rufus says, "Hi EMTLife!"



What a cutie!!! How old is he?? Is he a cattle dog??


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 31, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> What a cutie!!! How old is he?? Is he a cattle dog??



They think he's about 8 or 9 months old.  He's a dalmatian rescue, part dalmatian, part german shorthaired pointer (we think).


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 31, 2011)

I should be doing my homework right now...


----------



## medicRob (Jan 31, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> They think he's about 8 or 9 months old.  He's a dalmatian rescue, part dalmatian, part german shorthaired pointer (we think).



oh wow, I would've guessed blue-heeler.


----------



## NREMTroe (Jan 31, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Rufus says, "Hi EMTLife!"



I'm still wondering how you got the dog to sit like that while you took a picture


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 31, 2011)

NREMTroe said:


> I'm still wondering how you got the dog to sit like that while you took a picture



When we're walking we always stop and sit (he sits, not me ) at all intersections.  I just whipped out the camera and said his name and he looked up at me. *snap*


----------



## NREMTroe (Jan 31, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> When we're walking we always stop and sit (he sits, not me ) at all intersections.  I just whipped out the camera and said his name and he looked up at me. *snap*



Haha nice. 

Must be nice to have a dog that will sit. Both of my room mates have dogs, and they don't ever calm down unless its time to go to sleep


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 31, 2011)

Rufus goes from calm to ballistic in a split second.  He hurdles the couch, can jump 4 feet high from a standstill, and runs around the house (inside) at mind boggling speeds.

And a split second later he's sleeping on the couch like a little baby.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 31, 2011)

medicRob said:


> At least here in the US TSA has the common decency to feel you up while you wait.



Actually Brown has an insider secret for you see Brown was seconded to air duties so has an ID and uses the crew lane at security.  Some places like Terminal 1 at LAX have it, and others, do not.

You would be amazed how many TSA agents cannot read and just accept the wave an ID with Browns picture on it and send Brown through.


----------



## NREMTroe (Jan 31, 2011)

Got a question guys.

Now, while im still waiting on my cards to come in, does Ohio send me my cards, or do they send it to my state office, and then the state office send it all at one time?


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 31, 2011)

A lady asking if a food place takes British pounds, like no lady, not outside of Britian seriously!

Oh and the order done ding-a-ling thingo at Haggendas sounds like our station alarm.  Why do they have to interrupt Browns ice cream? LOL
- 
Ambulance Tango 5, require Intensive Care Paramedic, severe brainfreeze!


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 1, 2011)

Apparently one of my coworkers often lacks a radial pulse. Guess I need to remember to avoid being bitten and transformed into one of the undead.


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 1, 2011)

Soaking in the tub and browsing the web.  Life as a nerd is good.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 1, 2011)

Holy cats! I've responded to like 10 threads today! 

It's obvious that I'm NOT working today.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 1, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Holy cats! I've responded to like 10 threads today!
> 
> It's obvious that I'm NOT working today.



That's weird, most of my activity on here is when I AM working


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Feb 1, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> That's weird, most of my activity on here is when I AM working


LOL me too, here or facebookB)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 2, 2011)

And so....I am officially learning to dance. Went to my first waltz lesson tonight. I am terrible right now. Thank God for patient girls who are willing to dance with me.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 2, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And so....I am officially learning to dance. Went to my first waltz lesson tonight. I am terrible right now. Thank God for patient girls who are willing to dance with me.



Brown thought about learning to dance for Browns wedding day ... but that lasted about ten minutes


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 2, 2011)

> Went to my first waltz lesson tonight. I am terrible right now.





> Brown thought about learning to dance for Browns wedding day ... but that lasted about ten minutes



Hrmm, I guess this proves white boys can't dance!


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 2, 2011)

We can dance, it's just, you know, interpretive.


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 2, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Hrmm, I guess this proves white boys can't dance!



we can dance, it just does not look very good. but the solution to that is more beer, with enough beer anyone can look good on the dance floor. I really want to learn how to line dance.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 2, 2011)

Brown can dance if sufficent quantities of Blenders Pride Indian whisky with lemonade or vodka are ingested ... or dance classes taken


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 2, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> we can dance, it just does not look very good. but the solution to that is more beer, with enough beer anyone can look good on the dance floor. I really want to learn how to line dance.



I am afraid that alcohol and graceful ballroom dance don't mix as well as some other dances and alcohol. 

And line dancing is easy!!! Even *I* can line dance.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 2, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> with enough beer anyone can look good on the dance floor.





> Brown can dance if sufficent quantities of Blenders Pride Indian whisky with lemonade or vodka are ingested



Ohh, white boys that can't dance that are drunk.... *goes to get popcorn*


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 2, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Ohh, white boys that can't dance that are drunk.... *goes to get popcorn*



We can dance if we want to, we can leave those friends behind.  Friends that don't dance, and if they don't dance, then they ain't no friends of mine.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 2, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> We can dance if we want to, we can leave those friends behind.  Friends that don't dance, and if they don't dance, then they ain't no friends of mine.



Wow 80's Safety Dance reference, never thought I would see the day.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Off to the range with my pathetic CA legal Mp5


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, my pickup rides like a caddie with 2k+ lbs in the bed.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 2, 2011)

My dad cleaned my car off for me, even though I'm off work til Friday. The smallest chunk of ice was 2 inches thick. I think I'll stay home today.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 2, 2011)

Ice? What ice? I don't see no stinkin ice.


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 2, 2011)

I can't do IFT any longer... I absolutely hate it. 

.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh god its so humid Brown is suffocating, please, please, go away!

Oh and dear supermarket checkout lady .... part of your job is to pack groceries, please learn how to do it or at least make a weak attempt to look like you know what you are doing.  Thanks.

Oh and dear drink vending machine that burnt Brown for a dollar, STFU!


----------



## medicRob (Feb 3, 2011)

Why is it that I am still not asleep after just having finished a 24 hour shift? 

soooooo tired..


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 3, 2011)

Counting class I've had maybe 12 hours off in the last 72... This storm system is causing us to run 3 or 4 trucks at once. Usually we only have 1 truck plus an on call truck, not 3 or 4 crews on duty. I'll be glad Friday if it gets back up to 60 like the weather people are saying.


----------



## AustinNative (Feb 3, 2011)

So I am now one month into my EMT-B class at Austin Community College. Just passed my CPR and lifting practicals, and start clinicals in 10 days. Awesome instructors. Have my preparatory module test coming up soon, then on to trauma. So far, so good...


----------



## medicRob (Feb 3, 2011)

Giving some thought to designing and programming a ventilator sim for iPad as my next app.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 3, 2011)

It's damned cold out here tonight. This will be fun.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 3, 2011)

Going back to work in the morning after 2 weeks off, combination of vacation and the flu.  Don't miss the being sick part, but I want to go back on vacation. It's too darn cold here!


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lost fifteen pounds in a week. Is that healthy?


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 3, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Lost fifteen pounds in a week. Is that healthy?



Now is that lost fifteen pounds, or having a fifteen pound delta?  I've dropped ten pounds over a couple of days through water weight.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 3, 2011)

Fifteen actual pounds. I think. I've been sweating a lot but I've been keeping hydrated with a little over a gallon of water/day


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 3, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Fifteen actual pounds. I think. I've been sweating a lot but I've been keeping hydrated with a little over a gallon of water/day



What are you doing as a workout?


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 3, 2011)

30 minutes of cardio followed by a solid block on the total gym, haven't really timed it but I do a sort of burn-out routine, five excercises for a muscle group depending on the day, do 12 reps of each one back to back, then 10, 8, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1


----------



## foxfire (Feb 4, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> It's damned cold out here tonight. This will be fun.



Whats the temp down there? 
We had zero degrees with morning with a WCI of twenty below.h34r:
My family and I were joking around and saying that if you were to spit it would turn into a icecube before it hit the ground. B)


----------



## NREMTroe (Feb 4, 2011)

Sitting here drinking a little bit, and watching some gay show on MTV with my roommate. I think its called skins? This is why I pay attention to my computer more than whats going on around me.

EDIT: I forgot to mention, I taught myself how to recognize a few heart rhythms on a monitor  .. I thought it was pretty cool. I know I don't have to know it now, but i figured if I went ahead and learned it, I would be ahead of my medic class in August.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 4, 2011)

NREMTroe said:


> EDIT: I forgot to mention, I taught myself how to recognize a few heart rhythms on a monitor  .. I thought it was pretty cool. I know I don't have to know it now, but i figured if I went ahead and learned it, I would be ahead of my medic class in August.



Just buy the orange pedophile book to learn EKGs...

http://www.amazon.com/Rapid-Interpretation-EKGs-Sixth-Dubin/dp/0912912065/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_a


----------



## fast65 (Feb 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Just buy the orange pedophile book to learn EKGs...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rapid-Interpretation-EKGs-Sixth-Dubin/dp/0912912065/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_a



Super helpful book, but I somehow lost mine


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesterday it was four degrees with windchill made it feel like four below. Today is supposed to be a balmy thirty. 





foxfire said:


> Whats the temp down there?
> We had zero degrees with morning with a WCI of twenty below.h34r:
> My family and I were joking around and saying that if you were to spit it would turn into a icecube before it hit the ground. B)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 4, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Yesterday it was four degrees with windchill made it feel like four below. Today is supposed to be a balmy thirty.



Bah! Try working an MVA at fifteen below in the valley here where the WCI was pushing forty five below. Never mind the drifting snow that stung like hornets when it hit you. Thank God for turnouts! Chief had us work shifts, rotating through working the scene and then sitting in the engine.  That's cold!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 4, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Bah! Try working an MVA at fifteen below in the valley here where the WCI was pushing forty five below. Never mind the drifting snow that stung like hornets when it hit you. Thank God for turnouts! Chief had us work shifts, rotating through working the scene and then sitting in the engine.  That's cold!


This is WEST TEXAS though! I'ts not supposed to get that cold. If I wanted to work in weather like this I would have stayed in Denver  (not that I didn't try to stay in Denver anyways)


----------



## NREMTroe (Feb 4, 2011)

I was told that a few meteorologists have said that we will have an early spring this year. Lord I hope that's true.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 4, 2011)

It's been really weird for us, we usually have snow on the ground from December through February or early March, but this year we had one really good snow storm in December and it's been in the upper 50's/lower 60's since the new year for the most part.


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 4, 2011)

I have my test date for my paramedic practical: Feb 25th. Also, I've decided to get my BSN.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 4, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I have my test date for my paramedic practical: Feb 25th. Also, I've decided to get my BSN.



I had a similar decision lately. I was going to get my EMT-P AAS and my BS-EMS Critical Care... But now I'm really leaning towards getting my medic cert, then an ADN and then a BSN.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 4, 2011)

Managed to slip on the ice today at work and fell flat on my back. Somehow, the worst injury is a big bruise on my knee, and a bruised pride.  Considering how accident prone I am, I'm surprised I didn't fall earlier.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2011)

Almost done with this shift!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2011)

And I think my wallet is quietly crying right now... I just found out Apple offers a discount program to .gov employees... and since I work for a municipal ambulance service I qualify   This might hurt a little bit.


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 5, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> And I think my wallet is quietly crying right now... I just found out Apple offers a discount program to .gov employees... and since I work for a municipal ambulance service I qualify   This might hurt a little bit.



See if you can get that on top of the education discount! 

P.S. 6 days until Verizon iPhone...


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> See if you can get that on top of the education discount!
> 
> P.S. 6 days until Verizon iPhone...



They offer an education discount too? :censored::censored::censored::censored:... I think I might go email them when I get back to the station.


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 5, 2011)

yea, its a good discount too. It used to be in the neighborhood of 10%.


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 5, 2011)

Practicing counting respirations on an unresponsive pale and cool friend.  I can almost get a pulse rate if I look at the neck a certain way.


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 5, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Practicing counting respirations on an unresponsive pale and cool friend.  I can almost get a pulse rate if I look at the neck a certain way.



why is your friend unresponsive, pale, and cool? this is not normally a good thing.


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 5, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> why is your friend unresponsive, pale, and cool? this is not normally a good thing.



They're fine, I'm just messing, kinda.


----------



## ghettocowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Graveyard sux ...that is all


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 5, 2011)

I love the 0600 shift change. Off-going crews walking around like zombies. On-coming crews making fun of them. Most of the off-going people not even picking it up. Fun!


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 5, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> And I think my wallet is quietly crying right now... I just found out Apple offers a discount program to .gov employees... and since I work for a municipal ambulance service I qualify   This might hurt a little bit.





HotelCo said:


> See if you can get that on top of the education discount!
> 
> P.S. 6 days until Verizon iPhone...



Are you both getting the iphone now or wait till the iphone 5 comes out this summer?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Are you both getting the iphone now or wait till the iphone 5 comes out this summer?



I have Sprint, so I won't be getting any iphone. I just ordered the HTC Evo 4G though  I'm looking at the discount more for a laptop


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 5, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I have Sprint, so I won't be getting any iphone. I just ordered the HTC Evo 4G though  I'm looking at the discount more for a laptop



Evo, woo!

Sent from an HTC Evo... while not having to use anything but the browser.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Evo, woo!
> 
> Sent from an HTC Evo... while not having to use anything but the browser.



I've got the HTC hero now, and the smaller screen makes forum browsing annoying, so tapatalk works for that


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Android....Blahhhhhh........


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 5, 2011)

My last weekend doing the 72 hour madness, working day cars for the next three months


----------



## medicRob (Feb 5, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> My last weekend doing the 72 hour madness, working day cars for the next three months



Yeah, but the overtime pay is good.


----------



## clibb (Feb 5, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Android....Blahhhhhh........



2,000,000 times better than Apple. Apple is the most worthless POS ever.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 5, 2011)

clibb said:


> 2,000,000 times better than Apple. Apple is the most worthless POS ever.



Like hell!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't have a problem with apple... but its way overhyped. I do, as you might have noticed from the above, want a macbook.



lightsandsirens5 said:


> Like hell!!!


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 5, 2011)

Apple products aren't bad, but they falter like everyone else, which kinda goes against, "Bow down before the awesome," that they try to put out there.


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 5, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Are you both getting the iphone now or wait till the iphone 5 comes out this summer?



I'm getting it now. I'm so unsatisfied with my Droid incredible (battery won't even last a full day... I can't have that. Also, It's laggy as hell.) That I'm willing to pay full price for the iPhone.

.


----------



## clibb (Feb 5, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Like hell!!!



With some technical knowledge, you would agree.


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 5, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I'm getting it now. I'm so unsatisfied with my Droid incredible (battery won't even last a full day... I can't have that. Also, It's laggy as hell.) That I'm willing to pay full price for the iPhone.
> 
> .



How long does an iPhone last for, anyway?  I've heard ten hours.


----------



## ghettocowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

If you can't make your battery last then you probably need a iphone


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes, Apple is way overhyped. I agree with that. But they still make the best smartphone, hands down. 

I have gotten about 24 hours of battery out of mine. Turn the backlight down some and it'll last a lot longer. 

I'm not part of the Apple cult by any stretch of the imagination. As far as computers go, I prefer a PC. But I love my iPhone and my iPod and will brag about those. :-D


----------



## ghettocowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

If u have a iphone why do u have a ipod?


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 5, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> How long does an iPhone last for, anyway?  I've heard ten hours.



I've read it'll last for 300 hours on standby.

I loved my blackberry. With constant push notification, and a lot of texting, and emails, it would last for days without a recharge. 

In all honesty, I just need it to last a day and a half, so when I go out with some friends after work, I can call someone in the morning. lol


----------



## ghettocowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

I loved bbm!!!


----------



## NREMTroe (Feb 5, 2011)

ghettocowboy said:


> I loved bbm!!!




I remember using bbm. It was pretty sweet. I still miss my curve. It would last for days without a charge. But, I went to iPhone and probably wont go to anything else. I have everything so organized on here, and couldn't live without it like this.


----------



## ghettocowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah I just hope prices on plans drop soon!


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 5, 2011)

I loved the battery life on the bbm, but after doing things with the droid, and soon the iPhone, I can't see myself ever going back. There's just too many things you can do on the droid/iPhone that you can't on the bbm.


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 5, 2011)

I loved my curve, it was indestructible and the battery lasted for days. i have an EVO 4g now, and I love the download speed and the ability to surf the web. however next year when this contract is up i will probably be going back to a crackberry. i just cant stand only getting 10-12 hours out of a charge, 4-5 if i am actually using it. they do have an extended battery for it, but the damn this is all ready too big.


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 5, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> I loved my curve, it was indestructible and the battery lasted for days. i have an EVO 4g now, and I love the download speed and the ability to surf the web. however next year when this contract is up i will probably be going back to a crackberry. i just cant stand only getting 10-12 hours out of a charge, 4-5 if i am actually using it. they do have an extended battery for it, but the damn this is all ready too big.



Do a three hundred pound dead lift and pick up an extended battery Evo, and tell me that it's already too big.  Or are you meaning more feels to big, or you have trouble with carrying it?


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 5, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Do a three hundred pound dead lift and pick up an extended battery Evo, and tell me that it's already too big.  Or are you meaning more feels to big, or you have trouble with carrying it?



I am not quite sure I understand your train of thought... but i am going to go with it feels too big.


----------



## ghettocowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> I am not quite sure I understand your train of thought... but i am going to go with it feels too big.



That's what she said


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 5, 2011)

ghettocowboy said:


> That's what she said



Brown wishes Mrs Brown still said things to Brown and not just gave Brown the "uh-huh" look or slapped Brown upside the head.


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 5, 2011)

ghettocowboy said:


> That's what she said



well played sir, well played.


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 5, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> I am not quite sure I understand your train of thought... but i am going to go with it feels too big.



I've never thought that the Evo felt large, but prior to having it I used to walk around with a three pound handheld device for work.  Makes my perspective on what feels large a bit different.  The deadlift reference was for earlier, where after doing a three hundred pound deadlift the phone felt absolutely tiny.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 6, 2011)

I always feel so weird calling 911 at work.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 6, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I always feel so weird calling 911 at work.



... and you do this, why?


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 6, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> ... and you do this, why?



Calls beyond our scope of practice/education. Only had to do it twice, including tonight.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 6, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Calls beyond our scope of practice.



Interesting, we can request an Intensive Care Paramedic via our MDT or verbally (called R50) on the radio.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 6, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> ... and you do this, why?



While I imagine San Diego county is similar, in Orange County, CA (one county North), if an IFT crew needed paramedics, the procedure was to have them dispatched through the 911 system. In Orange County, at least, this was specifically due to only the fire departments providing paramedic service.

Edit:


MrBrown said:


> Interesting, we can request an Intensive Care Paramedic via our MDT or verbally (called R50) on the radio.


Hypothetically speaking, how would that work if your service doesn't provide ICP coverage?


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 6, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Interesting, we can request an Intensive Care Paramedic via our MDT or verbally (called R50) on the radio.



I wish we could. We're a private company. Our MDT's don't work, and our dispatch is run through Nextels, it's faster and easier for us to just call directly and give the info directly to the responding service without playing the telephone game through our dispatch.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 6, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I wish we could. We're a private company. Our MDT's don't work, and our dispatch is run through Nextels, it's faster and easier for us to just call directly and give the info directly to the responding service without playing the telephone game through our dispatch.



Or you could just have Brown on your vehicle, and we can troll for hot chicks at UCSD in our spare time 

You can drive.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd love to have a post near UCSD, we have one near SDSU, but UCSD has a higher population of asian chicks, which is definitely my thing. 

They told me the flashies and woo-woos got the babes... hasn't worked yet h34r:


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 6, 2011)

Double-tap, my bad


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 6, 2011)

i would rather post up at UCSB :excl:  :excl: plenty of white women to go around, which is definitely my thing.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 6, 2011)

UCSB= University of Casual Sex and Beer.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> UCSB= University of Casual Sex and Beer.



nice.


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> UCSB= University of Casual Sex and Beer.



and this is a bad thing how?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 6, 2011)

Did I say it was a bad thing?

/Allowed to tease other UCs...
//Graduate of the University of Caucasian Isolation


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Graduate of the University of Caucasian Isolation



you mean the University of Chinese Immigrants?

now who ever it was that liked the asians, irvine is the place for you...


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 6, 2011)

Alternatively,

Oh-C-I
Under Construction Indefinitely 
University of Civics and Integras.


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> UCSB= University of Casual Sex and Beer.



I like the Casual Sex part, but am I the only one who finds beer disgusting? Give me a good ol' Jack and Coke any day.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 6, 2011)

It depends on the beer... 

Pyrat Rum, on the other hand...


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lost 25 pounds in 3 months.

working every day makes you eat and spend less.   My weight loss is attributable to 15 hour days and a reduction of calories.

Now if i could find healthy fast food....


----------



## Sasha (Feb 6, 2011)

I got to feed kangaroos, dolphins, sharks, rays, and sea lions.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 6, 2011)

Well its 4.23am, Brown has nothing better to do than go to work, right?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay... two exams tomorrow, and one online wednesday. Time to go study more.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm debating whether or not I want to renew my PEPP cert... I'll get EPC, Neonatal Resuc, PALS, ACLS, CPR, PHTLS, and AMLS (I think that's all) from my medic school, but no PEPP. I'm not sure if it'll be worth it to keep it current along with all the others I'll be getting during medic school.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I got to feed kangaroos, dolphins, sharks, rays, and sea lions.


I noticed you forgot to include your dogs in that list


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 6, 2011)

Christina Aguilera just screwed up the National Anthem during the Superbowl...


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 6, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'm debating whether or not I want to renew my PEPP cert... I'll get EPC, Neonatal Resuc, PALS, ACLS, CPR, PHTLS, and AMLS (I think that's all) from my medic school, but no PEPP. I'm not sure if it'll be worth it to keep it current along with all the others I'll be getting during medic school.



Just pick it up on the back side. Its not like you actually need it to treat peds.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 6, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Christina Aguilera just screwed up the National Anthem during the Superbowl...



I agree.


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 6, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I agree.



Not just the singing, she skipped a verse. lol


----------



## medicRob (Feb 6, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Not just the singing, she skipped a verse. lol



She tried to all these alterations in her voice, etc... I freaking hate that. How about we sing the song as it is written instead of trying to do a Whitney Houston screw up. 

Let's Go Steelers!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 6, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Just pick it up on the back side. Its not like you actually need it to treat peds.



My main thought of keeping it up is the extra $20 I get per paycheck for it  But you're right... I can let it lapse and just do the initial course again. Like you said, it's almost identical to EPC at this point


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 6, 2011)

Well... umm... Greenbay looks like they won the Super Bowl in the first quarter. Largest comeback in history has been a 10 point comeback (twice).


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 6, 2011)

Ugh, I don't want to deal with hungover packheads tomorrow.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 6, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Ugh, I don't want to deal with hungover packheads tomorrow.



As if they wouldn't be drunk anyway?


----------



## medicRob (Feb 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Well... umm... Greenbay looks like they won the Super Bowl in the first quarter. Largest comeback in history has been a 10 point comeback (twice).



Boo! Let's go Steelers!


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 6, 2011)

You know, this is actually a good point.  Thank you for reminding me.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 6, 2011)

Who the hell is this chick singing with Slash? She sucks!


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 6, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Who the hell is this chick singing with Slash? She sucks!



Fergie from the Black Eyed Peas. She sounds really off today. I don't know what'd going on there. She looks pretty good though.. ^_^


----------



## medicRob (Feb 6, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Fergie from the Black Eyed Peas. She sounds really off today. I don't know what'd going on there. She looks pretty good though.. ^_^



This whole performance sucks.


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 6, 2011)

medicRob said:


> This whole performance sucks.



At least it's over...


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 6, 2011)

where is the critical fail on the wardrobe?  That wouldn't have sucked....

err...


that's what she said...


----------



## medicRob (Feb 6, 2011)

Touchdown Steelers!


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 6, 2011)

Scheduled to work with... my imaginary friend tomorrow. I think we'll take unit eleventy seven.


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 6, 2011)

When I get delirious, oh the things I shall see.


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 6, 2011)

Packers!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 6, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Packers!!!



w00t!!!!!!!!! Take THAT Pittsburg!!!


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 6, 2011)

Fireworks sounds like someone banging the windows like they're drums.  Packers won, eh.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 6, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Packers!!!



And I must add that Mike McCarthy is from Pittsburg too. That makes it even better.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, was the super bowl today? Not that it mattered, since I didn't even know who was playing.h34r:


----------



## medicRob (Feb 6, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Packers!!!



Grr... dont wanna talk about it.


----------



## foxfire (Feb 6, 2011)

PACKERS!!!!!!
oh yeah!
*does a victory dance around the room*B)


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 7, 2011)

Brown just stood outside for a half hour in despair thinking Brown was locked out of Browns house.

Brown simply had to check Browns other pocket and find the house keys.  FBL.


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 7, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown just stood outside for a half hour in despair thinking Brown was locked out of Browns house.
> 
> Brown simply had to check Browns other pocket and find the house keys.  FBL.



What's that ketamine do to memory?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 7, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown just stood outside for a half hour in despair thinking Brown was locked out of Browns house.
> 
> Brown simply had to check Browns other pocket and find the house keys.  FBL.


Must be the Coriolis Effect - having the toilet water drain in the opposite direction was probably enough to confuse Brown on his left and right.


----------



## foxfire (Feb 7, 2011)

Just found out that a close friend died today from a accidental GSW.  Can't figure, he was the gun safety nut of the group.Really sad, he was like a brother to me. Gonna miss him a lot. :sad::sad:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 7, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Just found out that a close friend died today from a accidental GSW.  Can't figure, he was the gun safety nut of the group.Really sad, he was like a brother to me. Gonna miss him a lot. :sad::sad:



That sucks.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 7, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> What's that ketamine do to memory?



Ketamine is great making you not remember so good, its why we dish it out to patients 



ffemt8978 said:


> Must be the Coriolis Effect - having the toilet water drain in the opposite direction was probably enough to confuse Brown on his left and right.



Brown must never be referred to in first person! 

Actually, Brown has crossed the Pacific at least ten times and the Atlantic a few more, and has never stopped to check which way the water in the loo flows! 



foxfire said:


> Just found out that a close friend died today from a accidental GSW.  Can't figure, he was the gun safety nut of the group.Really sad, he was like a brother to me. Gonna miss him a lot. :sad::sad:



Condolances from both Brown and Mrs Brown, may you find something positive from your loss.


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 7, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Just found out that a close friend died today from a accidental GSW.  Can't figure, he was the gun safety nut of the group.Really sad, he was like a brother to me. Gonna miss him a lot. :sad::sad:



  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 7, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Just found out that a close friend died today from a accidental GSW.  Can't figure, he was the gun safety nut of the group.Really sad, he was like a brother to me. Gonna miss him a lot. :sad::sad:



Oh! I'm sorry for your loss. That is terrible. Thoughts and prayers are with you all. 



MrBrown said:


> Actually, Brown has crossed the Pacific at least ten times and the Atlantic a few more, and has never stopped to check which way the water in the loo flows!



Bro, it isn't crossing the ocean that matters. It crossing the equator.  And yes that like the first thing I checked when my plane landed in Cairns, go into the mens room and flush the toilet. By golly it was backwards!


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 7, 2011)

What's creepier than monkey waiters?


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 7, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Bro, it isn't crossing the ocean that matters. It crossing the equator.  And yes that like the first thing I checked when my plane landed in Cairns, go into the mens room and flush the toilet. By golly it was backwards!



Bro .... Brown has never really cared enough to check, perhaps Brown should have.  You know, first thing Brown is doing when Brown gets off the plane next is going to the mens room and flushing the toilet.

Oh thats provided Brown is still considered a foreign alien national found admissable by inspection for parole into the United States.  Jeez, makes Brown sound like Brown should have green slime coming out his bum and a ray gun like Kang and Kodos off the Simpsons.

Brown means sheesh its not like Brown speaks a foreign language or nothing .....

Tango 5 Auckland on handheld calls Ambulance, status four patient query transport, can clear for R99.  

.... right?


----------



## Sandog (Feb 7, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Bro, it isn't crossing the ocean that matters. It crossing the equator.



So, are you a shellback?


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm going to go with the astronomer Phil Plait when he says that the coriolis affect is too weak to make a toilet flush a different direction in each hemisphere, and that this is due to the design of the toilets, instead.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sandog said:


> So, are you a shellback?



Me? Oh no. I'm not in the military yet. I have heard my dads stories though. He first crossed it at the international date line (I think that makes you a golden shellback?) on the USS Tarawa as a Marine in the 70s or 80s.

Then again sometime later on a destroyer or something after he transferred to the Navy. He said it got fun when not a single officer on board was a shellback except for him.  Apparently he, a SEAL, ended up being the de-facto skipper for the day. Ha ha ha! He also said the guys dyed the CO red and the XO green. Except no one remembered to check how long the dye lasted. They were dyed those colors for about a week. Lol!!!


----------



## EMTRyan232 (Feb 7, 2011)

So, I have scheduled my NR written for the 24 of Feb, kinda nervous about it.:unsure:


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 7, 2011)

Getting paid to just sit at station. I don't have a partner, there's no one that will come in and cover, and we're just BLS, so there's no chance I'm going to get toned out. Money for nothin' and my chicks for free.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 7, 2011)

Free chicks?  I'm there.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 7, 2011)

Woot. 2100 dollars coming back from tax return. Maybe I can buy a slightly better vehicle to commute my 150 mile round trips back and forth to class...


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 7, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Woot. 2100 dollars coming back from tax return. Maybe I can buy a slightly better vehicle to commute my 150 mile round trips back and forth to class...



How many times did I tell you not to claim me as a dependent? h34r:


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 7, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> How many times did I tell you not to claim me as a dependent? h34r:



Lol, I claim no dependants, and this coming fall is the first year that FASFA will let me file as an independant student!


----------



## medicRob (Feb 7, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Woot. 2100 dollars coming back from tax return. Maybe I can buy a slightly better vehicle to commute my 150 mile round trips back and forth to class...



Hell yeah. 

Hey Jimi, party over at Nathan's!!


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 7, 2011)

File Brown as your dependant, Brown is cute and cuddly and house trained ....


----------



## Adz (Feb 7, 2011)

House trained? You lucky dog.....


I feel like 40 degrees is too cold for the southern United States...


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 7, 2011)

Adz said:


> House trained? You lucky dog......



By house trained Brown means Brown can cook, clean, vacumn, launder, buy groceries, change diapers and pay bills.  All of which are essential to Mrs Brown, the ony thing Brown cannot do which Mrs Brown must is breast feed.


----------



## Adz (Feb 7, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> By house trained Brown means Brown can cook, clean, vacumn, launder, buy groceries, change diapers and pay bills.  All of which are essential to Mrs Brown, the ony thing Brown cannot do which Mrs Brown must is breast feed.



Brown has me beat, diapers are not in my skill set.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 7, 2011)

Adz said:


> Brown has me beat, diapers are not in my skill set.



That is becuase you are not as awesome as Brown, sorry bro


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 7, 2011)

Got my new phone and within 4 hours it died completely. Stupid thing won't charge or turn on. When I go to class Wednesday I have to go to a Sprint store to swap it out.


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 7, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Got my new phone and within 4 hours it died completely. Stupid thing won't charge or turn on. When I go to class Wednesday I have to go to a Sprint store to swap it out.



What phone?


.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Feb 7, 2011)

Adz said:


> Brown has me beat, diapers are not in my skill set.



This require a CCP credential. Talking about child-care paramedic of course.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 7, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> What phone?
> 
> 
> .



HTC Evo4G.


----------



## Adz (Feb 7, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> This require a CCP credential. Talking about child-care paramedic of course.



I see, have to remember to get my CCP Cert. then.


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 7, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> HTC Evo4G.



Things with charging the EVO, first, after it is plugged in, put pressure on the top of the charge cord next to where it plugs into the phone.  Two, flip the phone over.  Three, after being plugged in, move it around a bunch of times, given three to four seconds each new position and wait for the light to come on.  Four, get your third EVO and have charging issues like the second one did... wait, that's me.

I love this phone, but it does have quirks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 7, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Things with charging the EVO, first, after it is plugged in, put pressure on the top of the charge cord next to where it plugs into the phone.  Two, flip the phone over.  Three, after being plugged in, move it around a bunch of times, given three to four seconds each new position and wait for the light to come on.  Four, get your third EVO and have charging issues like the second one did... wait, that's me.
> 
> I love this phone, but it does have quirks.



I don't htink it's the charging that's having problems. It was fully charged almost when this happened. It's like it bricked and just won't turn on. I'm getting it swapped out after Wednesday's class in the city. If the second one does the same thing I'll just get a different model phone


----------



## RockDoc (Feb 8, 2011)

Just a chance to stick my 2 cents in.  I have been on lots of forums and never saw a thread 825 pages long.  Not to say that EMSers are long winded though.  Its just that we have a lot of important stuff to talk about.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 8, 2011)

Brown hates day shifts.  Brown absolutely hates them.  5am is just too freaking early to even be out of bed.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 8, 2011)

Somehow thought picking up two extra shifts would be a good idea. Working eight days straight. I have 3 sets of uniforms. 

Any tips for keeping the stank down?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 8, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Somehow thought picking up two extra shifts would be a good idea. Working eight days straight. I have 3 sets of uniforms.
> 
> Any tips for keeping the stank down?



wash every other day? ... lol?


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 8, 2011)

Patient assessment is what I'm working on for class.  Since coming here I've heard some about how our EMS system isn't that good, that there's issues, that people need more training.  So I wonder for taking vitals, how much of it is of use, how standardized is it, will I read that its like protocols, there, but maybe not what I should be doing?  

Pulse, rate, quality, condition.
Blood pressure, auscultation or palpation.
Respirations, rate, quality, condition.
Lung sounds, present, equality, condition.
SpO2
Skin, color, temp, condition.
Pupils, present, equality, shape, light reactivity.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 9, 2011)

So I'm studying at my school's library and decided to take a quick look around as a study break. I ended up coming across a set of slides (for you youngin's, that's what was used before we had this fancy Powerpoint thing) comprised of 5 or 6 carousels for NAEMT PHTLS, dated 1988.


----------



## ghettocowboy (Feb 9, 2011)

I got my monster truck out the shop Woot!


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 9, 2011)

That lady reckoned the midaz we gave her was like drinking ten gin and tonics ....


----------



## 325Medic (Feb 9, 2011)

Screwdrivers and ears don't mix...

325.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 9, 2011)

Laughable at best.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 9, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Laughable at best.



Can you get it for Andriod?


----------



## medicRob (Feb 9, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Can you get it for Andriod?



I have no idea. I just did a Google search for an android version to no avail. 

Here are some more screenshots:
http://ax.itunes.apple.com/app/id399074563?mt=8


----------



## ghettocowboy (Feb 9, 2011)

There's one, ill find it on next break


----------



## medicRob (Feb 9, 2011)

ghettocowboy said:


> There's one, ill find it on next break



The AAOS Version? I think you are thinking of the one from "Informed Field Guides", which is a different one completely.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTe3Zp7Z_Z8[/YOUTUBE]

AWESOME!


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 9, 2011)

Ugh, weird dreams.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 9, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Ugh, weird dreams.



Whats wrong mate, dream about mushy bananas?


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 9, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Whats wrong mate, dream about mushy bananas?



I wish. Nope. This time I was shot and my partner on the rig was knocked out and thrown in the river.

No clue where this came from.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 9, 2011)

Let's see .... 

Brown is referred to by Citizenship and Immigration as well as the State Department as a "foreign alien national"

Brown requires "paroling" into the United States

Brown spoke with a nice Consul Officer who works for the "Foreign Service" of the State Department 

... talk about making Brown feel different 

Oh and those Marines outside the United States Consulate (easily identified by the big American flag hmmm ...... ) make the Buckingham Palace guards look like crap


----------



## medicRob (Feb 9, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Let's see ....
> 
> Brown is referred to by Citizenship and Immigration as well as the State Department as a "foreign alien national"
> 
> ...



Planning a visit, are we?


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 9, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Planning a visit, are we?



Nah Brown is from a visa free country as far as visiting goes .... however Mrs Brown has a funny looking non Kiwi passport which says United States on it, so Brown needs to go ask Hillary Clinton if Brown is able to come and contribute some tax to that sixteen trillion dollar debt.

Getting anybody to even look at Brown's Ambulance Officer or IV/Cardiac qualifications is rather difficult.  

Some yahoo with a 100 hour course is allowed to run around killing people yet Brown who is eminently more qualified, knowledgable and experienced is looked at as being lesser.  Odd.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 9, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Nah Brown is from a visa free country as far as visiting goes .... however Mrs Brown has a funny looking non Kiwi passport which says United States on it, so Brown needs to go ask Hillary Clinton if Brown is able to come and contribute some tax to that sixteen trillion dollar debt.
> 
> Getting anybody to even look at Brown's Ambulance Officer or IV/Cardiac qualifications is rather difficult.
> 
> Some yahoo with a 100 hour course is allowed to run around killing people yet Brown who is eminently more qualified, knowledgable and experienced is looked at as being lesser.  Odd.



You should contact the University of New Mexico School of Medicine, your training and formal education could very well translate to a BS, EMS with their program, assuming one meets the 30 hour residency requirement.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 9, 2011)

medicRob said:


> You should contact the University of New Mexico School of Medicine, your training and formal education could very well translate to a BS, EMS with their program, assuming one meets the 30 hour residency requirement.



Brown will look into it.  Brown is not a University educated ambo but rather schooled in-house under the old vocational track to our old intermediary level called an ICO or Intermediate Care Officer.  The "new" version of this level is now a "Paramedic" and is upskilled with various IV drugs and is what the Bachelors Degree graduates obtain.

Well truth be told ICOs were renamed "Paramedics" a few years ago but Brown is old school in terminology anyway, whats in a name?


----------



## Jon (Feb 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So I'm studying at my school's library and decided to take a quick look around as a study break. I ended up coming across a set of slides (for you youngin's, that's what was used before we had this fancy Powerpoint thing) comprised of 5 or 6 carousels for NAEMT PHTLS, dated 1988.



Anything different? Or the same silly "golden hour" chant?


----------



## Jon (Feb 9, 2011)

RockDoc said:


> Just a chance to stick my 2 cents in.  I have been on lots of forums and never saw a thread 825 pages long.  Not to say that EMSers are long winded though.  Its just that we have a lot of important stuff to talk about.



It's 'cause we are awesome.

Actually - the Admin staff kinda let this be the steam vent, within reason - keeps off topic stuff off everything else.

It's actually a little like my twitter feed - but we've been doing it since before twitter was cool.


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 9, 2011)

Just reserved my Verizon iPhone.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Just reserved my Verizon iPhone.



Us geeks demand a review tomorrow.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 9, 2011)

Jon said:


> Anything different? Or the same silly "golden hour" chant?



I don't know... I didn't have time to go through all of the slides.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 9, 2011)

Brown, look out! They are perfecting their new program for next time you are in the states. lol!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2xnWYx8YK8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 9, 2011)

Just got accepted to be a subject for a psychology study at my college that is going to study interactions between men and women, while drinking. So, what it boils down to is that I'm getting paid to drink at school, and "mingle." I love being in college. 

.


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Just got accepted to be a subject for a psychology study at my college that is going to study interactions between men and women, while drinking. So, what it boils down to is that I'm getting paid to drink at school, and "mingle." I love being in college.
> 
> .



Young women in NZ of today are noted for being serious binge drinkers.

Interesting link about alcohol consumption in NZ and the costs to the Health sector.
http://www.alcohol.org.nz/NZStatistic.aspx?PostingID=12287

Maybe they do it to be noticed by guys or maybe they do it because youth of the 2000's only seem to interact by TXT, even if they are in the same room as each other.
Have the sexes forgotten how th make conversation without the use of alcohol or a cell-phone...interesting to see the results of the study when it is finished Hotel.

Don't get too ETOH and ended up in the campus pool!

P.S. Yes I do drink, but only socially.

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 9, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Patient assessment is what I'm working on for class.  Since coming here I've heard some about how our EMS system isn't that good, that there's issues, that people need more training.  So I wonder for taking vitals, how much of it is of use, how standardized is it, will I read that its like protocols, there, but maybe not what I should be doing?



Vitals are pretty much the same everywhere you go, and a very critical part of assessment. They're useful. Definitely learn them.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> So, what it boils down to is that I'm getting paid to drink at school, and "mingle." I love being in college.



Uhhh so what college is this and who do I talk to about getting in the study lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 9, 2011)

Getting ready for a 24... And I have a working new phone  It turns out it was only the battery that was FUBAR, the phone itself is fine. The Sprint store I went to swapped batteries with a working one and I was on my way within 5 minutes.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 9, 2011)

Someone teach me how to say no to OT. Now I'm on for 9 in a row... five of which are 24s


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 9, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Someone teach me how to say no to OT. Now I'm on for 9 in a row... five of which are 24s



Can't help you there... I need to learn that first.


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Just got accepted to be a subject for a psychology study at my college that is going to study interactions between men and women, while drinking. So, what it boils down to is that I'm getting paid to drink at school, and "mingle." I love being in college.
> 
> .



woot woot!


----------



## NREMTroe (Feb 10, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Just got accepted to be a subject for a psychology study at my college that is going to study interactions between men and women, while drinking. So, what it boils down to is that I'm getting paid to drink at school, and "mingle." I love being in college.
> 
> .



I think I need to come hang out with you for a few days


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 10, 2011)

lol. I'm glad everyone's excited about that experiment. 

Side note: I am now the proud father of a Verizon iPhone.


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 10, 2011)

So, I've had the chance to play around with the iPhone for a while now, and it behaves just like the AT&T iPhone (as it should. It's the same hardware). The Verizon network is great as always. In fact, while I was waiting in line for my iPhone (I was the first one in line) I was talking with a Verizon rep from corporate. They're planning on rolling out 4g in my area next month as a trial program of their LTE network. What does this mean for me? Nothing. The iPhone isn't LTE ready, but it's laying ground work for speeds that will rival or exceed AT&T. Don't get me wrong, the speed on Verizon is good now where I am. I'm very happy withy purchase.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 10, 2011)

Meh, proud and happy owner of an Android phone (well.. 3rd phone to be exact.  I'm a phone :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Meh, proud and happy owner of an Android phone (well.. 3rd phone to be exact.  I'm a phone :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored



Sounds like me. I'm on my third Android Phone (2 HTC Heros, and now my HTC Evo4G) This time I got smart and I bought an Otterbox from the beginning


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Meh, proud and happy owner of an Android phone (well.. 3rd phone to be exact.  I'm a phone :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored



I liked the android platform, but the battery life was horrible, it was unusable after half a day. I love the iPhone battery and platform. There are so many awesome apps. Give it a whirl, you have 30 days to return it, but you might just like it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 10, 2011)

I had an iPhone for 2 year, I am quite aware of it's benefits and drawbacks 


However, as far as the battery goes, did you ever try using any of the apps that helped with battery life, or root your phone and have it underclock your cpu when the screen was off?

I use my phone heavily throughout the day and it last all that and then some.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 10, 2011)

Brown has deduced that woman are hormonal when they are menstrating but pregnant woman do not menstrate, therefore why are pregnant women still so gosh darn *****y?


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I had an iPhone for 2 year, I am quite aware of it's benefits and drawbacks
> 
> 
> However, as far as the battery goes, did you ever try using any of the apps that helped with battery life, or root your phone and have it underclock your cpu when the screen was off?
> ...


I used the app that you gave me. Still sucked.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 10, 2011)

Which Android phone was it?


Some are worse than others.  My Droid X is great.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 10, 2011)

Brown loves Browns Samsung Andriod phone

Quick, depost this before Mrs Brown sees it!: D


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 10, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Sounds like me. I'm on my third Android Phone (2 HTC Heros, and now my HTC Evo4G) This time I got smart and I bought an Otterbox from the beginning



Can you "jailbreak" these phones and get them connected to ATT?


----------



## medicRob (Feb 10, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Can you "jailbreak" these phones and get them connected to ATT?



You mean carrier unlock not jailbreak, and no, you can't. Verizon's network is CDMA, AT&T uses GSM.


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 10, 2011)

I want to make a free android app for use on arrests, keeping it simple. stopwatch, metronome (to keep fire at 100bpm), and simple buttons to time stamp interventions with 4-3min epi alarms. anyone have any more ideas? maby a peds dose calculator...


----------



## medicRob (Feb 10, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> I want to make a free android app for use on arrests, keeping it simple. stopwatch, metronome (to keep fire at 100bpm), and simple buttons to time stamp interventions with 4-3min epi alarms. anyone have any more ideas? maby a peds dose calculator...



I didn't know you were a developer. I have a couple of apps in the marketing and submission phases for iPhone, Android, and Windows phone myself.


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 10, 2011)

i am not a developer yet... I have dabbled in java before though, so with out making anything too complicated i think I should be able to get something done, I am not trying to make any money here, just something convenient. I am on sprint, so I am not limited to "market" apps, open source is still allowed.

edit: do you have any guidance for getting this done, or am I getting in over my head?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 10, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Sounds like me. I'm on my third Android Phone (2 HTC Heros, and now my HTC Evo4G) This time I got smart and I bought an Otterbox from the beginning


I've had absolutely no problems with my Motorola Droid...sometimes it's worth it to stick with the original.

I will say I get much better battery life out of my Samsung Galaxy Tablet but my phone will last about a day and half.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 11, 2011)

I whip my hurr back and forth... I whip my hurr back and forth..


that is all.


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 11, 2011)

"why the hell are you drinking"
"its a party, duh"
"its a baby shower, for the :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: child you humped into a filthy wh0re:"

god i love archer.


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Which Android phone was it?
> 
> 
> Some are worse than others.  My Droid X is great.



Droid Incredible.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 11, 2011)

medicRob is bored and in the chat room. ...just sayin.


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 11, 2011)

theres a chat room? where


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 11, 2011)

next to the user cp button


----------



## medicRob (Feb 11, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> theres a chat room? where



Click here: http://www.emtlife.com/chat/flashchat.php


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 11, 2011)

i am hearing sounds, AIM like sounds, but i get nothing...


----------



## Icenine (Feb 11, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> I've had absolutely no problems with my Motorola Droid...sometimes it's worth it to stick with the original.
> 
> I will say I get much better battery life out of my Samsung Galaxy Tablet but my phone will last about a day and half.



Mine will go out the window with my cold dead fingers and all that.  I went through nextel construction grade phones like water for about 2 years (9 in that span).  I've now had my droid for over a year and it's got plenty of battle scars but no debilitating injuries.  I installed billiard tables until a few months ago and while I'm not sure how many pieces of slate have pressed on it in my pocket I know it's a lot.

It's also the only phone I've ever owned that is made of metal.  Who needs an otterbox with durability like that.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 11, 2011)

I had an otterbox for my iPhone and it was the biggest pain it the butt. Made the screen hard to operate and way too big to put in your pocket.


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 11, 2011)

Holy :censored::censored::censored::censored:, chat actually works now!

Maybe another time.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 11, 2011)

medicRob said:


> medicRob is bored and in the chat room. ...just sayin.



Just to clarify ... you be speaketh in the third person, whereas Brown speaks in the fourth person.

There is a difference here people.


----------



## Icenine (Feb 11, 2011)

You are talking to your alter ego and not the populous?


----------



## medicRob (Feb 11, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Just to clarify ... you be speaketh in the third person, whereas Brown speaks in the fourth person.
> 
> There is a difference here people.



Duly noted.


----------



## foxfire (Feb 11, 2011)

Waiting for the coffee to reach therapeutic level for the day.  Had a long yet good ERshift lastnight.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 11, 2011)

Egyptian VP: Mubarak has stepped down


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Egyptian VP: Mubarak has stepped down



So I wonder if thongs really will go to hell in a hand basket now. :-? Who the heck thought Egypt had such an influence on international events.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 11, 2011)

Eighth day in a row. 150somethingth hour on duty. I'm so ready to go home to my bed and just take a coma for a couple days.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 11, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Who the heck thought Egypt had such an influence on international events.



No one actually cares about Egypt... it's just makes better drama than the rest of the crud on TV. Imagine if the US revolution occurred today...


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 11, 2011)

I cannot claim credit for this Facebook status, but I can share it.


"Mubarak made promise after promise to his subjects, but Egypt 'em."


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 11, 2011)

i posted on one of the fire boards last night about private medics in orange county, i am kinda scared to read the replys.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 11, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Eighth day in a row. 150somethingth hour on duty. I'm so ready to go home to my bed and just take a coma for a couple days.



Are you able to get any decent sleep while on duty?


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 11, 2011)

Got my tax refund deposited in my account today 


I love being able to spend money guilt free as if it never existed.  Bought myself a sound system for my two, bought my parents a GOOD universal remote so they don't have to fight with 4 remotes (and got one for myself as well), and I put the rest (60%ish) in my emergency fund


----------



## medicRob (Feb 11, 2011)

Woohoo! Party over at Linuss' house! 


medicRob(3rd Person) is in chat and bored. 

Click here: http://www.emtlife.com/chat/flashchat.php to join him


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 11, 2011)

i'm already chatting with you on facebook.  This is going to make me look really needy


----------



## medic417 (Feb 11, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So I wonder if *thongs* really will go to hell in a hand basket now. :-? .



Why would "thongs" make *things* go to heck in a hand basket?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 11, 2011)

Helo pilot working for a communication company in Alaska calls back to base to talk to the director about a "problem" with his helicopter. 

Pilot: We have a small problem out here boss. 
Director: What did you do now?
Pilot: Ummmmmm........the bird won't fly. 
Director: WHAT???? Why not? 
Pilot: Well, the engineer and I can't agree on it really. I say it's because the bird is upside down, he says it it because it's in the river.

Lol!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 11, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Why would "thongs" make *things* go to heck in a hand basket?



Criminy!!!! *blush..............


----------



## medicRob (Feb 11, 2011)

medicRob, ffemt8978, 8jimi8, Veneficus,  and Linuss are in chat right now.  .. just sayin.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 11, 2011)

What the heck?  Why was I named last?  Are we going in order of age here?


ffemt is threatening me with mean names and everything.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 11, 2011)

medicRob said:


> medicRob, ffemt8978, 8jimi8, Veneficus,  and Linuss are in chat right now.  .. just sayin.



Not too bad for chat lately.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> What the heck?  Why was I named last?  Are we going in order of age here?
> 
> 
> ffemt is threatening me with mean names and everything.



No, I was going to quote what you posted exactly...nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 11, 2011)

medicRob said:


> medicRob, ffemt8978, 8jimi8, Veneficus,  and Linuss are in chat right now.  .. just sayin.



Shrug.

"You do not hace (sic) access to the the (sic) chat room" (lack of full stop is another sic).


----------



## medicRob (Feb 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> What the heck?  Why was I named last?  Are we going in order of age here?
> 
> 
> ffemt is threatening me with mean names and everything.



No, I copied and pasted the "Who's in chat".


----------



## RockDoc (Feb 11, 2011)

*chat*

how do you get into the chat room?  I says my password is invalid, but I am here.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 11, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Shrug.
> 
> "You do not hace (sic) access to the the (sic) chat room" (lack of full stop is another sic).



Request chat access.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 11, 2011)

RockDoc said:


> how do you get into the chat room?  I says my password is invalid, but I am here.




http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=8721


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 11, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Request chat access.




Let's just say about a year and a half ago there were multiple acts of stupidity on multiple sides that almost made a lot of posters go full Egypt...

So, how is the community council coming along again?


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 11, 2011)

Chat apparently does not work on the iPhone


----------



## medicRob (Feb 11, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Chat apparently does not work on the iPhone



It is a flash-based chat script.


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 11, 2011)

That chat program works for being a voyeur on the Evo.  Wonder if a hardware keyboard would have allowed me to type.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 11, 2011)

fortnight = 2 weeks.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 11, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> fortnight = 2 weeks.



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 11, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Why would "thongs" make *things* go to heck in a hand basket?





lightsandsirens5 said:


> Criminy!!!! *blush..............



Right thongs make you blush.  Riggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhttttttt


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 11, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Let's just say about a year and a half ago there were multiple acts of stupidity on multiple sides that almost made a lot of posters go full Egypt...
> 
> So, how is the community council coming along again?


http://www.emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=279496&postcount=24


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh... interesting... I hadn't actually seen that post and was bringing it up for a laugh.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 12, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Are you able to get any decent sleep while on duty?



Usually, yes. We've been horribly understaffed as of late, though. 

Since last Friday morning the longest solid block of sleep I got was about 5 hours. 

Sleeping in my own bed in my own house tonight is like a dream come true. To think I'll be able to get in bed and not get out of it until _I_ want to...


----------



## Lady_EMT (Feb 12, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Since last Friday morning the longest solid block of sleep I got was about 5 hours.
> 
> Sleeping in my own bed in my own house tonight is like a dream come true. To think I'll be able to get in bed and not get out of it until _I_ want to...



Sounds like me, haha. Luckily, I got a one week vacation down south to escape the tones and having to be up at all hours of the day and night. It's nice being able to sleep in a bed and wake up whenever.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 12, 2011)

Lady_EMT said:


> Sounds like me, haha. Luckily, I got a one week vacation down south to escape the tones and having to be up at all hours of the day and night. It's nice being able to sleep in a bed and wake up whenever.



Where down south? I was born in Louisiana outside of Shreveport.

And whoever said something about the "orange pedophile [ekg] book," thanks. I picked it up from Amazon a few days ago. I was definitely surprised to find it's an "interactive" book. Definitely learning a lot.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 12, 2011)

MedicRob (3rd Person) is in chat again.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 12, 2011)

I love amazon. I just picked up 200 dollars worth of text books for 15 bucks plus shipping.


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 12, 2011)

*sigh*....  ever feel like for some reason it's your turn to trail 2 ft behind the Grim Reaper for a few weeks?


----------



## nakenyon (Feb 12, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> *sigh*.... ever feel like for some reason it's your turn to trail 2 ft behind the Grim Reaper for a few weeks?



Yup. Right after I got my EMT. They nicknamed me "The Reaper."


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 12, 2011)

Whelp, tomorrow is my first shift as a cleared Paramedic, 45 minutes from the closest hospital, with only my EMT to back me up.


I'm scurred.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 12, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Whelp, tomorrow is my first shift as a cleared Paramedic, 45 minutes from the closest hospital, with only my EMT to back me up.
> 
> 
> I'm scurred.



usalsfyre will comfort you... he he


Nah, you seem quite competent. I am sure you'll do fine. The first FTO cleared shift is always scary


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 12, 2011)

medicRob said:


> The first FTO cleared shift is always scary



Especially for the patient


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 13, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Especially for the patient



The patient probably wont know any different .....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 13, 2011)

Can anyone see this post?


----------



## medicRob (Feb 13, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Can anyone see this post?



yep


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 13, 2011)

medicRob said:


> yep



Thanks. 

I'm trying to figure out how I can post on this forum using tappatalk, yet have no other Internet access on my phone, on my laptop, or on the family desktop. 

I'm in the basement of my house, so I have no cellular network service. My iPhone shows a wireless signal, I can use tappatalk, but I can't use any other Internet based apps. I can't do any Internet or email on my laptop or my desktop. (laptop wirelessly, desktop hard wired.) 

Hmmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Whelp, tomorrow is my first shift as a cleared Paramedic, 45 minutes from the closest hospital, with only my EMT to back me up.
> 
> 
> I'm scurred.


TRy not to kill too many people


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Old PSP: Sold for $60
New PSP: Bought for $30.
Winner = Me


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 13, 2011)

Brown has the Bug King coming around to give the royal boot to the cockroaches .... thats gonna cost $200

Hmm ... Brown has like a $10,000 credit limit do you think thatll be enough for the Bug King to exterminate Mrs Brown too?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 13, 2011)

Just got done loading 90 lbs. of roof shingles into a wheel barrow.  Wind storm came through last night and stripped 1/3 of the garage roof down to the wood, and 1/4 of the house roof down to the tar paper.  Insurance company says we need to keep the shingles until they decide what they're going to do.  The wind also ripped off one of the fascia boards near the peak of the house.

Think we pretty much hit our home owner's deductible for the year.  :wacko:


----------



## RockDoc (Feb 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Whelp, tomorrow is my first shift as a cleared Paramedic, 45 minutes from the closest hospital, with only my EMT to back me up.
> 
> 
> I'm scurred.



"only your EMT?"   never underestimate the value of an experienced EMT


----------



## medicRob (Feb 13, 2011)

medicRob (3rd person) is in chat, but is on shift tonight so don't take offense if he doesn't get a chance to answer back or has to sign out quickly.


----------



## RockDoc (Feb 13, 2011)

How do you get into chat?  It keeps telling me I am using incorrect password


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll be in the chat room for a little bit this evening, starting now.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 13, 2011)

RockDoc said:


> How do you get into chat?  It keeps telling me I am using incorrect password



http://www.emtlife.com/faq.php?faq=account#faq_chatroom_access_question


----------



## RockDoc (Feb 13, 2011)

Got it----thanks


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 13, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Just got done loading 90 lbs. of roof shingles into a wheel barrow.  Wind storm came through last night and stripped 1/3 of the garage roof down to the wood, and 1/4 of the house roof down to the tar paper.  Insurance company says we need to keep the shingles until they decide what they're going to do.  The wind also ripped off one of the fascia boards near the peak of the house.
> 
> Think we pretty much hit our home owner's deductible for the year.  :wacko:



So y'all had wind last night too? Was it as warm as ours in Stevens? It was like 50 here at 2200 last night! But we have branches and crud down all over the place.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 13, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So y'all had wind last night too? Was it as warm as ours in Stevens? It was like 50 here at 2200 last night! But we have branches and crud down all over the place.



Yeah, our weather sensor on the mountain had sustained winds in excess of 75mph.  :unsure:


----------



## medic417 (Feb 13, 2011)

RockDoc said:


> "only your EMT?"   never underestimate the value of an experienced EMT



But he would be definitely more comfortable having an experienced Paramedic partner.  Better for the serious patient to.


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 13, 2011)

my EVO just died. damn you sprint.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 13, 2011)

Brown had wind from the black bean burritos Brown made ....


----------



## medicRob (Feb 13, 2011)

I want to start a doo wop group called "medicRob and the Swingin V-Tachs"... anyone in?


----------



## foxfire (Feb 13, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I want to start a doo wop group called "medicRob and the Swingin V-Tachs"... anyone in?


Oh oh!! Sounds like so much fun!!! What's your plan?B)


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 13, 2011)

Arcade Fire won Album of the Year at the Grammy's.... I've never heard of them.....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 13, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Oh oh!! Sounds like so much fun!!! What's your plan?B)



http://tinyurl.com/jpn78
h34r:


----------



## foxfire (Feb 13, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> http://tinyurl.com/jpn78
> h34r:


I am lost.:unsure:


----------



## medicRob (Feb 13, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Oh oh!! Sounds like so much fun!!! What's your plan?B)



http://vocaroo.com/?media=vzAUzx8u9uLe2696X


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 13, 2011)

foxfire said:


> I am lost.:unsure:


It's a link to his ultimate plan.


----------



## foxfire (Feb 13, 2011)

Ook. Sounds like a cool idea. Ya really think it would fly?


----------



## medicRob (Feb 14, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> It's a link to his ultimate plan.



Brown & I seriously spend too much time on Vocaroo.


----------



## Tommerag (Feb 14, 2011)

If anyone is bored come join me and adz in the chat haha


----------



## Sassafras (Feb 14, 2011)

So, I finally am attempting to accept the fact that med school is financially not in the cards for me.  I contacted the local comm college where I started working towards pre reqs and discovered I'm only A/P I and II as well as microbiology short of applying to the RN program.  They also said with all the pre med classes I took that transferring after the RN program should be easy. And that I've gotten the max permissable transfers for Penn State (who the CC works with) for their BSN.  I should only be a couple math and management classes away when I'm done (maybe a science course or two but none the less easy to accomplish while working).  

I guess my plan now is to work towards nurse practitioner.  I was considering general pediatrics anyway, and I can do almost everything a gen ped would do as an NP.  The local trauma hospital has an excellent children's hospital as well.  I haven't quite given up on emergency medicine.  It's kind of in the blood now, but at this moment I have to figure out how I will afford college for three kids and retirement.  That's not going to happen as an EMT-B and there's a hell of a lot I want to learn beyond what I know now anyway.

Sooo....here we go again.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 14, 2011)

Sassafras said:


> So, I finally am attempting to accept the fact that med school is financially not in the cards for me.


Minus loans or scholarship programs like the military Health Professions Scholarship Program (which, in my opinion, is a stupid move in light of entering after residency and picking up what appears to be a sweet enlistment bonus plus specialty pay), everyone uses loans. The only thing I think is difficult is ponying up the money for the application game/gamble.


----------



## Sassafras (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes but graduating at 40 years old 300K in debt, does not make for paying off school loans before retirement.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 14, 2011)

Tis very true. Additionally med school is sort of a trap. Once in, you have to finish simply due to the loans.


----------



## Sassafras (Feb 14, 2011)

Yup.  I'd love to still pursue it.  There's so much to learn, but fiscally it's not possible for me to do with 3 kids and a job that pays so little my kids are on medical assistance (actually, we just lost that so yay, I get just barely enough to lose my kids insurance LOL).


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 14, 2011)

Sassafras said:


> Yes but graduating at 40 years old 300K in debt, does not make for paying off school loans before retirement.



I never got that thought process that many proclaim.


Even if you "only" make $100,000 a year starting, live as if you were on a $30,000/yr salary.  You'll pay $70k to loans, so you can have it paid off in 5ish years.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 14, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I never got that thought process that many proclaim.
> 
> 
> Even if you "only" make $100,000 a year starting, live as if you were on a $30,000/yr salary.  You'll pay $70k to loans, so you can have it paid off in 5ish years.



Issue 1: ____ happens. 

Issue 2: Don't forget about taxes, especially since loans aren't tax deductible at that level of income.


----------



## Sassafras (Feb 14, 2011)

Taxes, malpractice insurance, living like you are on 30K isn't really possible becaue 30K salary people get not only medical assistance, but cash and food stamps as well as multiple other government hand outs.  

Add on a kid that will be college age by the time I finish residency and two more following up the rear and making too much to qualify for grants/scholarships...oh and did I mention living sub poverty level for years has meant I'm in my mid 30's with NOTHING saved for retirement.  Yeah, must rectify that one and fast. LOL.

It really becomes overwhelming when you realize all the costs that will no longer be deferred.  There are not enough loans to pay for med school anyway.  I won't be able to work my way through school with any sort of sustainable job.  My life will be studying.  It's a long drawn out argument anytime it comes up with the spouse.  

I think this option is probably best for my situation, honestly.  Is it the end all dream?  No.  But it's close enough for contentment and will allow me to slow down the studying enough to work to survive and still enjoy my children while they are young enough to be called children.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 14, 2011)

Brown would love to go to medical school and get his MBChB (five years undergraduate Bachelor of Medicine and Bachelor of Surgery) however Brown and Mrs Brown would like Brownlets so Brown has decided to hang up the idea of getting an orange "DOCTOR" jumpsuit and replaced it with diapers and midnight feedings.

Hmm lets see .... no wires, ambulance at your one oclock low, clear to ground, keep coming down, bring the tail to me if you like 

Ambulance, Medivac, descending .....


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 14, 2011)

I just got a call from my nursing school, a spot opened up in the summer 2011 class so i get to start May 16th instead of waiting until Spring which means i will graduate 2 semesters earlier than before since the summer class is year round and the regular class has summers off. I am excited but it will be a busy few months since my EMT class ends on the 14th and i have to move back home and start school two days later. Also being in nursing school while studying and getting ready for the NREMT will be fun.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 14, 2011)

Sassafras said:


> So, I finally am attempting to accept the fact that med school is financially not in the cards for me.  I contacted the local comm college where I started working towards pre reqs and discovered I'm only A/P I and II as well as microbiology short of applying to the RN program.  They also said with all the pre med classes I took that transferring after the RN program should be easy. And that I've gotten the max permissable transfers for Penn State (who the CC works with) for their BSN.  I should only be a couple math and management classes away when I'm done (maybe a science course or two but none the less easy to accomplish while working).
> 
> I guess my plan now is to work towards nurse practitioner.  I was considering general pediatrics anyway, and I can do almost everything a gen ped would do as an NP.  The local trauma hospital has an excellent children's hospital as well.  I haven't quite given up on emergency medicine.  It's kind of in the blood now, but at this moment I have to figure out how I will afford college for three kids and retirement.  That's not going to happen as an EMT-B and there's a hell of a lot I want to learn beyond what I know now anyway.
> 
> Sooo....here we go again.



Sounds very similar to my plans. I wanted to go to med school, but I realized there was no way I can pay for it. So I figure I'll do a similar plan as you, except I wanna work towards NP in EM


----------



## medicRob (Feb 14, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Sounds very similar to my plans. I wanted to go to med school, but I realized there was no way I can pay for it. So I figure I'll do a similar plan as you, except I wanna work towards NP in EM



The Nurse Prac school that I am in has a dual ACNP/FNP program for emergency nursing, that is the one I started in, but I realized I didnt want to do family practice, so I went with the ACNP-Intensivist program. I graduate this May and should take my boards soon after.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Issue 2: Don't forget about taxes, especially since loans aren't tax deductible at that level of income.



Heck, I was just doing easy math there.  The lowest paying physician specialty is family medicine, and it's average income is in the $200,000k range, whilst the lowest I've seen is still $130,000.  

Really not hard to live below your means until your debt is paid off... people do it all the time.  Much easier when you earn six figures, too.


----------



## Adz (Feb 15, 2011)

Chat anyone?


----------



## Tommerag (Feb 15, 2011)

Im in there now, but Tommerag is all alone, maybe i should start talking in 3rd person to


----------



## Sassafras (Feb 15, 2011)

Actually peds are lower paid still. Friend offered 75k for full partnership near here. She laughed at them of course but where she is now is not much higher.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 15, 2011)

RockDoc said:


> "only your EMT?"   never underestimate the value of an experienced EMT



I think most of the time I'd take another new medic or new EMT-I over an experienced basic. Out in rural areas like he and I work, having an extra set of skilled hands is kinda nice.


----------



## nakenyon (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone know anything about 1992 Oldsmobile 88 Royale?


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 15, 2011)

My agency has a policy to mandate paramedics when needed to cover a station.  Not a big deal if I were just to be mandated at my home station, only an hour and a half away.


But nope... I'm being mandated to a station 3 hours away for a 12hr shift...




Not very happy at the moment.  And they said I can expect to be mandated for the next 3-4 weeks due to just being released and not having points built up to avoid the mandate.


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 15, 2011)

are they looking to hire more? maby a wet behind the ear medic from california...


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 15, 2011)

Yup, constant openings for EMTs, Intermediates and Paramedics.  Heck, I was still technically (and still am) wet behind the ears and they hired me.


Progressive protocols in a rural EMS agency covering a few counties.




We have float medics that are supposed to fill those spots...... but apparently not enough.


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Yup, constant openings for EMTs, Intermediates and Paramedics.  Heck, I was still technically (and still am) wet behind the ears and they hired me.
> 
> 
> Progressive protocols in a rural EMS agency covering a few counties.
> ...



dangit, linuss. Don't tell everybody. They might not have any spots left when I get my medic! (I've pretty much committed to moving there.) hows the FTO program for new hires there?


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 15, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> dangit, linuss. Don't tell everybody. They might not have any spots left when I get my medic! (I've pretty much committed to moving there.) hows the FTO program for new hires there?



3 weeks of academy for Paramedics going over the guidelines (protocols), then 2 months of FTO time, one month with one FTO, and one month with another, then a final ride with a station captain to get cleared.


I was just cleared last week h34r:


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> 3 weeks of academy for Paramedics going over the guidelines (protocols), then 2 months of FTO time, one month with one FTO, and one month with another, then a final ride with a station captain to get cleared.
> 
> 
> I was just cleared last week h34r:



Nice! it's good to see they have a strong FTO program.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 15, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> dangit, linuss. Don't tell everybody. They might not have any spots left when I get my medic! (I've pretty much committed to moving there.) hows the FTO program for new hires there?



I feel the same way. His service is in my top 4 (3 of which are in TX) of services I wanna work for for a while once I get my disco patch in Dec.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 15, 2011)

Seriously... is there some mysterious trouble maker out there greasing all the LOL's steps today? Almost every call we had was LOLFDGB


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 15, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:
			
		

> LOLFDGB



huh?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 15, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> huh?



Little old lady fall down go boom


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> 3 weeks of academy for Paramedics going over the guidelines (protocols), then 2 months of FTO time, one month with one FTO, and one month with another, then a final ride with a station captain to get cleared.
> 
> 
> I was just cleared last week h34r:



Can you actually live comfortably on a medic salary in your area (if you're comfortable answering that question on a public board)?


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 15, 2011)

Being a 22yo Paramedic, single and with no kids and no debt, I put more than half my monthly income in to the bank and still spend a lot of money on frivolous stuff, live on my own, and have my own car that I bought new.

It's not as much as, say, ATcEMS or Montgomery County, but it's not bad and it's the norm for the area of EMS only agencies... but higher than the privates pay.  


The cost of living in this part of Texas is not bad at all.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Being a 22yo Paramedic, single and with no kids and no debt, I put more than half my monthly income in to the bank and still spend a lot of money on frivolous stuff, live on my own, and have my own car that I bought new.
> 
> It's not as much as, say, ATcEMS or Montgomery County, but it's not bad and it's the norm for the area of EMS only agencies... but higher than the privates pay.
> 
> ...



So I take it you're finally making more as a medic than I am as an EMT-I?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 15, 2011)

<-- Is off to waltz lessons again.


----------



## foxfire (Feb 15, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> <-- Is off to waltz lessons again.


They should play waltz across Texas by Ernest Tubby. Good waltzing song.


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Being a 22yo Paramedic, single and with no kids and no debt, I put more than half my monthly income in to the bank and still spend a lot of money on frivolous stuff, live on my own, and have my own car that I bought new.
> 
> It's not as much as, say, ATcEMS or Montgomery County, but it's not bad and it's the norm for the area of EMS only agencies... but higher than the privates pay.
> 
> ...



Agh, If only I had no debt... :censored: school loans...


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Being a 22yo Paramedic, single and with no kids and no debt, I put more than half my monthly income in to the bank and still spend a lot of money on frivolous stuff, live on my own, and have my own car that I bought new.
> 
> It's not as much as, say, ATcEMS or Montgomery County, but it's not bad and it's the norm for the area of EMS only agencies... but higher than the privates pay.
> 
> ...



Hm... I'm considering moving either to Fort Worth or the Denver, CO area, I have family 'round about both places, and this may sway my decision


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 15, 2011)

Cancel


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 15, 2011)

Brown is very happy 

Come, come gather round, bask in Brown's happiness .....


----------



## foxfire (Feb 15, 2011)

Arg!! I hit a skunk on the way home and I am the stinkmobile. After grouching for a few minutes, I started giggling at the thought of being at my field shift tomorrow with a Skunky van. 
h34r:h34r:

Hopefully the car wash will take the edge off the stink.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 15, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Arg!! I hit a skunk on the way home and I am the stinkmobile. After grouching for a few minutes, I started giggling at the thought of being at my field shift tomorrow with a Skunky van.
> h34r:h34r:
> 
> Hopefully the car wash will take the edge off the stink.



Thats what you get for driving a van


----------



## foxfire (Feb 15, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is very happy
> 
> Come, come gather round, bask in Brown's happiness .....


And do tell, what is Brown so joyous about?


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 15, 2011)

foxfire said:


> And do tell, what is Brown so joyous about?



Brown is happy because Mrs Brown finally untied Brown from being shackled to a chair in the basement, gagged and blindfolded (not that it makes much difference, Brown is blind enough as it is anyway ....) and having Brown's credit cards taken off Brown and used for various financially delinquent purchases.

Brown is also happy because Brown is going to be going back to school to complete a BSN, MSN in critical care and a Post Grad Certificate in Intensive Care Paramedic.

Brown is then probably going to try and work for HEMS but instead of being in a bright orange jumpsuit saying DOCTOR it will either say NURSE or BROWN.

Brown is also happy because Mrs Brown and Brown might put some effort into having Brownlets after Mrs Brown finishes her nursing degree.

*Brown runs around skipping and jumping, laughing and running, ...


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 15, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is also happy because Mrs Brown and Brown might put some effort into having Brownlets after Mrs Brown finishes her nursing degree.
> 
> *Brown runs around skipping and jumping, laughing and running, ...



Ewwww! We don't want to know about your sex life!


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 15, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Ewwww! We don't want to know about your sex life!



Technically that sentence is void because Brown can never be spoken of as "your" as Brown does not technically exist.

Does Brown need to create a Brown reference sheet or something so that people know how to properly format Brownspeak?

Oh .... and you're just jealous coz Mrs Brown will get to gorge out on ice cream and cookies when she is pregnant


----------



## KempoEMT (Feb 16, 2011)

I hate not being employed as an EMT, it means that my NREMT will lapse, but I can keep my county card.  Why can't I keep both....


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 16, 2011)

Is this your first renewal?


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 16, 2011)

Ugh... it's Wednesday already.  Time is just flying by.


----------



## lampnyter (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey Brown, how old is Brown?


----------



## Sassafras (Feb 16, 2011)

Nurse works well on an orange jumpsuit, though Brown will color coordinate better.  There is no need for a Brownspeak/English translator.  At least on this end of the server, comprehension is fine.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 16, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is happy because Mrs Brown finally untied Brown from being shackled to a chair in the basement, gagged and blindfolded (not that it makes much difference, Brown is blind enough as it is anyway ....) and having Brown's credit cards taken off Brown and used for various financially delinquent purchases.
> 
> Brown is also happy because Brown is going to be going back to school to complete a BSN, MSN in critical care and a Post Grad Certificate in Intensive Care Paramedic.
> 
> ...



WTF??? After all that Doctor talk???  Jimi needs a more thorough explanation.   Splain Brown, Splain.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 16, 2011)

lampnyter said:


> Hey Brown, how old is Brown?



Brown is a product of the mid eighties



8jimi8 said:


> WTF??? After all that Doctor talk???  Jimi needs a more thorough explanation.   Splain Brown, Splain.



Brown needs five years full time to complete a medical degree, Brown and Mrs Brown would rather spend that five years building a family than getting Brown a medical degree.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is a product of the mid eighties


Brown is younger than I figured. Brown also is young to have his life figured out.

I'd love to sit down with Brown and buy Brown a beer.


----------



## lampnyter (Feb 16, 2011)

Jon said:


> Brown is younger than I figured. Brown also is young to have his life figured out.
> 
> I'd love to sit down with Brown and buy Brown a beer.



I thought Brown was older too


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 16, 2011)

Ugh... today was a hellish class. Got a late start on my commute (left around 0630), no coffee, no chai, late to class, forgot my water bottle, missed the last class so I was making up some paperwork too... And then we had to watch the 6 hospital orientation videos... yay so exciting.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 16, 2011)

Brown, I was figurnin' you to be in your 40's :blink: Well cheers, mate! Sounds like you've got a good plan goin' :beerchug:


----------



## Sassafras (Feb 16, 2011)

Brown is far too young to say that Brown is too old for med school.  Sassafras has at least a decade on Brown and that's what prompted the current nursing search.  Brownletts will come as they  may.  But Brown dreams are too young to die yet.  My advice to Brown is to keep pressing.  Mrs. Brown can carry a fetus without the sperm donor holding her abdoment up.  Mris. Brown will survive and even let Brown hang around when he is free enough if Brown loves the idea of Brownletts that much.  But in the meantime, stay the course Brown.  Stay the course.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 16, 2011)

im so sick.. pity me.


----------



## Sassafras (Feb 16, 2011)

medicRob said:


> im so sick.. pity me.



Pat pat.  Have some soup.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 16, 2011)

eating anything is out of the question. Thank God I still had some sick days at work


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 16, 2011)

medicRob said:


> im so sick.. pity me.



Cough, wheezing, general weakness for me.  Pills and pills, and syrup, and pills.  I haven't felt like this in years.  I'm moving around, but all of my muscles feel like they are asleep.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 16, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Cough, wheezing, general weakness for me.  Pills and pills, and syrup, and pills.  I haven't felt like this in years.  I'm moving around, but all of my muscles feel like they are asleep.



cough, cold sweats, upset stomach, cough, and sore throat here


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 16, 2011)

Time for Zofram(sp?) for Rob.

The sore throat and cold sweats are here, but those escaped me.  Sore throat is mostly taken care of though by meds.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 16, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Time for Zofram(sp?) for Rob.
> 
> The sore throat and cold sweats are here, but those escaped me.  Sore throat is mostly taken care of though by meds.



No Zofran for me. All I need is some robitussin, some rest, and a little bit of time.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 16, 2011)

medicRob said:


> No Zofran for me. All I need is some robitussin, some rest, and a little bit of time.



Must be goin around.... you remember my texts from pre-valentine's night...

no sequelae to be noted after our discussion.  Turns out calling in that night was a good idea!


----------



## medicRob (Feb 16, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Must be goin around.... you remember my texts from pre-valentine's night...
> 
> no sequelae to be noted after our discussion.  Turns out calling in that night was a good idea!



Lol. I called in for tonight, there is no way that I am fit to work with compromised patients tonight. I'd kill half of the ICU.


----------



## lampnyter (Feb 16, 2011)

Ive been so tired lately, its ridiculous.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 16, 2011)

medicRob said:


> im so sick.. pity me.



Lots of zinc, vitamin C, honey and lemon and rest my friend is just what Dr Brown recommends.  Better than antibiotics at this stage anyway.



Sassafras said:


> Brown is far too young to say that Brown is too old for med school.



Kinda true but Brown has to spend .... 

1 year of pre-req
5 years of med school
2 years as a House Officer (intern)
2 years of basic anaesthesia training (junior Registrar)
3 years of senior anaesthesia training (senior Registrar)

.... and at the end of it Brown will become a Consultant (attending physician) but can get a bright orange DOCTOR jumpsuit after the completion of basic anaesthesia training.  

Brown would rather spend a year or two getting his MSN (critical care) and PGDip ICP so become a dual qualified RN and Intensive Care Paramedic.  That way Brown will be able to put free time into fathering Brownlets rather than studying or working 8 days a week and never being home.



PoeticInjustice said:


> Brown, I was figurnin' you to be in your 40's :blink: Well cheers, mate! Sounds like you've got a good plan goin' :beerchug:



Brown sure bloody hopes so .... 



Jon said:


> Brown is younger than I figured. Brown also is young to have his life figured out.
> 
> I'd love to sit down with Brown and buy Brown a beer.



That arranged can be next time Brown comes to the US in July or August.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 16, 2011)

Kat is bored in the chat room


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 16, 2011)

Off duty... got brained in the head with a bottle. Stupid drunk.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ouch! Are you ok?


----------



## KempoEMT (Feb 17, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Is this your first renewal?



Yes, it is my first renewal.  The only other option is to test.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 17, 2011)

You know it's going to be a long day when the first call you're toned out for is a combative psych with an advisory that he's 300 pounds. I'm beat. Off to bed. Back at it in six hours.


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 17, 2011)

KempoEMT said:


> Yes, it is my first renewal.  The only other option is to test.



Then test, if you want to keep it. That test is easy.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 17, 2011)

To the a-hole who I walked up on breaking into my car. I hope you rot in hell. I hope you and Bubba get nice and closely acquanted when they catch you. I hope my digital camera (the only thing stolen. Yea, don't think I didn't notice the Rubios bag that had some of my stuff, including my white coat you ______ left in my back seat) shorts out and causes serious bodily harm. Normally I like to kid myself that I'm a peaceful person, but if you get hit by a car, I'll make sure to call 911 to report that I've found you. I'll conviently leave out that an ambulance is needed, which would hopefully save California a boat load of money on your future/current probation and incarceration.

On the other hand... having 911 on my recent call list is strangely satisfying.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 17, 2011)

Airfare secured!  I'm goin to nashville for the CCTM conference.  Critical Care procedural anatomy is on the menu.... what's a good side dish that complements   formaldehyde?


----------



## nemedic (Feb 17, 2011)

not sure about dish, but jamesons and cranberry juice would be a good pairing. It tastes good as is. If you mix in just a little grenadine, it tastes just like fruit punch


----------



## nemedic (Feb 17, 2011)

On another note, why does trying to get the tax form from my school have to be more difficult than getting the 800 pound pt with chest pain out of a single wide without cutting a wall out or breaking our backs? THey email a notice that it is available to print online, and a link to click if you want a copy mailed to you. I click on the mail me one link, so i wait, and get a paper version of the 'you can print it out' email i just read. wtf?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 17, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Ouch! Are you ok?



Mostly. Killer headache still


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 17, 2011)

So it looks like the thought of moving ot Austin right now is becoming a possibility. Talking to a medic school there, and looking for work. We have a very persistent member here that has just about convinced me it can be done.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 17, 2011)

"I like coconuts... they smell like ladies laying in the sun..."


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 17, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> So it looks like the thought of moving ot Austin right now is becoming a possibility. Talking to a medic school there, and looking for work. We have a very persistent member here that has just about convinced me it can be done.



Online isn't the path to the dark side.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 17, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Online isn't the path to the dark side.



http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=5X1dTZKrPIOB8gbFtpX2Cg&ved=0CCwQ9QEwAw


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 17, 2011)

Has anyone else majored in something thats outside of the norm?


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 17, 2011)

Hallucinations, they're like going on a vacation, in your head.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 17, 2011)

still sick...


----------



## Emma (Feb 17, 2011)

It's finally more than 50F outside and have a giant cold which makes my run way less of a good time. :glare:


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 17, 2011)

Emma said:


> It's finally more than 50F outside and have a giant cold which makes my run way less of a good time. :glare:



Only 50... man it was 90 here yesterday


----------



## Emma (Feb 17, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Only 50... man it was 90 here yesterday



Well, it's been 20F so I was pretty happy. It actually gets up to 70F but I'm stuck inside in the afternoons.  

I'd take 90 if it meant I didn't have the cold!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 18, 2011)

So exactly how much do you have to talk to your dog before it becomes a "psychiatric" issue


----------



## wadford (Feb 18, 2011)

when you tell your shrink that you talk to your dog and that you think he talks back to you. Somewhere in there it's going to be your mother's fault.....


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 18, 2011)

I just told my dog what you said and she said that I'm perfectly normal.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm supposed to get up for work in 3 hours... wide awake with a blinding headache. Today is going to be so much fun.


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 18, 2011)

please keep the captain of LAFD engine 97 in your prayers.  he is still listed in grave condition after a roof collapsed on him and his Firefighters.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 18, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> So exactly how much do you have to talk to your dog before it becomes a "psychiatric" issue



I'll let you know when I get there.


----------



## harryb714 (Feb 18, 2011)

Time slows down on Friday afternoons.............


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 18, 2011)

harryb714 said:


> Time slows down on Friday afternoons.............



Ha!!!!! If only......................


----------



## RockDoc (Feb 18, 2011)

Does talking to your dog make you psychotic if your dog is the one that starts the conversation?


----------



## medicRob (Feb 18, 2011)

Trying to build up the courage to not break down in tears this weekend at the funeral of a Paramedic-FTO with a company I used to work for and a good friend.. so now I sit here, eyes as deep and wide as a night sky echoing with a sorrow so human that some would call it grief.. 

The fact that I am still human and can be affected has become readily evident.


----------



## foxfire (Feb 18, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Trying to build up the courage to not break down in tears this weekend at the funeral of a Paramedic-FTO with a company I used to work for and a good friend.


I am sorry to hear that you lost a friend. Have you in my thoughts and prayers.
tears are the silent language of grief. It is OK to cry. * hugs MedicRob *


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Grief means your human and there's nothing wrong with being human.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have this awesome speech to text converter that works awesome with tappatalk. It's external to my phone and slightly to large to carry everywhere but it works great while I'm driving. I talk and it enters text. Then I say post and it does. I can navigate the entire forum by voice. It even has a text to voice mode.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 19, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I have this awesome speech to text converter that works awesome with tappatalk. It's external to my phone and slightly to large to carry everywhere but it works great while I'm driving. I talk and it enters text. Then I say post and it does. I can navigate the entire forum by voice. It even has a text to voice mode.



Kids are great.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 19, 2011)

Just got home from Tropicana Stadium, home of the Tampa Bay Rays.  I got to stand on the field!  w00t!!


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm in center field. w00t!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh my God.....


I freaking hate spiders. (As in girl type fear of spiders. It's kind of embarrassing.) So I just went to get in bed and what was crawling across my sheets? Yep.....

I just changed my sheets and am praying and hoping nothing decides to crawl on me tonight. 

*shiver........ :-(


----------



## medicRob (Feb 20, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh my God.....
> 
> 
> I freaking hate spiders. (As in girl type fear of spiders. It's kind of embarrassing.) So I just went to get in bed and what was crawling across my sheets? Yep.....
> ...



The average human eats 8 spiders during sleep in their lifetime. Sleep well.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 20, 2011)

medicRob said:


> The average human eats 8 spiders during sleep in their lifetime. Sleep well.



Bro you have to be freaking kidding Brown right now .... 

Looks like Brown just volunteered for all the nighttime feedings, burpings and changings .... not that Mrs Brown hadnt already decided upon it


----------



## foxfire (Feb 20, 2011)

medicRob said:


> The average human eats 8 spiders during sleep in their lifetime. Sleep well.


EWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!! that is nasty! Spiders are awful to begin with, but to have one crawl in my mouth and swallow it. That is disturbing. 
* shudders as I crawl in bed * :unsure:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 20, 2011)

You know 15 years ago when I became a flight attendant  the industry was chocked full of attractive women then through the years they all drifted away to be replaced by different "ladies". Now I think I found some of them again they seem to have all gone to EMS


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 20, 2011)

Smoking is a huge date killer... Nasty.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 20, 2011)

medicRob (3rd Person) is in chat.



HotelCo said:


> Smoking is a huge date killer... Nasty.



Sorry, couldn't hear you with the lucky strike in my hand.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 20, 2011)

medicRob said:


> medicRob (3rd Person) is in chat.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't hear you with the lucky strike in my hand.



They still make those?


----------



## medicRob (Feb 20, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> They still make those?



Yes. They are the only cigarette I will smoke.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 20, 2011)

Brown feels as if Brown is lost in sort sort of disassociated dream like state and hasn't even watched the Matrix or found any ketamine missing from the hip pouch lately ...

Brown is also having trouble sleeping


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 20, 2011)

I hate hospitals.


----------



## Emma (Feb 20, 2011)

Listen to all you spider haters! Just put the spiders outside where tthey belong.

Spiders want even less to do with you than you do with them.


----------



## foxfire (Feb 20, 2011)

Emma said:


> Listen to all you spider haters! Just put the spiders outside where tthey belong.
> 
> Spiders want even less to do with you than you do with them.



I am not a spider hater, just get completely creeped out by them.  If only they would stay outside, then we would get along quite nicely .


----------



## Emma (Feb 20, 2011)

foxfire said:


> I am not a spider hater, just get completely creeped out by them.  If only they would stay outside, then we would get along quite nicely .



*pat pat* I don't know why spiders have to pick beds to hang out in. That's a bit over the line, if you ask me.

I feel ok about bugs beause I have a pet tortoise who views spiders as tasty snacks. She hunts them down and eats them so I rarely see the bugs. Wanna borrow her for a week? Shell protect you!


----------



## foxfire (Feb 20, 2011)

Emma said:


> *pat pat* I don't know why spiders have to pick beds to hang out in. That's a bit over the line, if you ask me.
> 
> I feel ok about bugs beause I have a pet tortoise who views spiders as tasty snacks. She hunts them down and eats them so I rarely see the bugs. Wanna borrow her for a week? Shell protect you!


Aw , that would be fun to have a pet turtle. 
Bugs don't bother me, just spiders. That is the one kind I can't handle.


----------



## Emma (Feb 20, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Aw , that would be fun to have a pet turtle.
> Bugs don't bother me, just spiders. That is the one kind I can't handle.



I'm pretty ok with bugs, so long as I know where they are. I hate it when one vanishes under something and then you don't know where it went!

The tortoise isless fun than usual right now. She's pretty sick and I have to give her to injections of antibiotics a day. She's big and strong and I wouldn't e supprised if she figured out how to burn the house down in revenge one night.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like in the next week or so I'll be picking up a used Ninja 250, Ninja 500 or Buell Blast... I'll be happy to be able to play on two wheels again.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 20, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Looks like in the next week or so I'll be picking up a used Ninja 250, Ninja 500 or Buell Blast... I'll be happy to be able to play on two wheels again.



When are you picking up a ticket to austin?!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 20, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> When are you picking up a ticket to austin?!!



As soon as I get word that I either have an interview or a job. I've sent resumes into every single hospital opening I could find and every EMS service (911 and IFT) I could get an email to.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 20, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Aw , that would be fun to have a pet turtle.
> Bugs don't bother me, just spiders. That is the one kind I can't handle.



I HATE spiders.   Tends to happen after a tarantula chases you across a driveway when you're a kid.  


It's not so much as a "fear" as it is a hatred and gross-out-ness.  As soon as I see one I look for the closest thing I can use to kill the damn thing 30 times over.




Doesn't matter if it's a daddy long legs, tarantula, wolf spider, ect etc... they all equally need to die.


----------



## Emma (Feb 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I HATE spiders.   Tends to happen after a tarantula chases you across a driveway when you're a kid.
> 
> 
> It's not so much as a "fear" as it is a hatred and gross-out-ness.  As soon as I see one I look for the closest thing I can use to kill the damn thing 30 times over.
> ...



Tarantulas have nice soft feet, if you hold still and let them explore.  They're really slow moving gentle things.  If you shriek and run, they get scared and run too. B)  I used to have one in my classroom and he was great for teaching kids to hold still, lol.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 20, 2011)

I just read the first page of my services protocol and SOG book... apparently I am authorized to act under full scope and standing orders while off duty... all over the state of texas. That scares me a little.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 20, 2011)

Why?  That's the way it SHOULD be.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Why?  That's the way it SHOULD be.




Meh initial reaction. Training in NM was that the majority of providers operated as BLS off duty. Or to their scope in their service area. It still wont get me to ever carry anything more than bandaging or maybe splinting gear though.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 20, 2011)

True, but no reason why we shouldnt have the ability to act within our scope in our state.


Not like we leave our knowledge at the station when we clock out...


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> True, but no reason why we shouldnt have the ability to act within our scope in our state.
> 
> 
> Not like we leave our knowledge at the station when we clock out...



Would you truly be able to perform at your level? Sure, you can use your knowledge to help diagnose, but beyond that you can't do much beyond a BLS scope. You have no meds off duty, no cardiac monitor, no IV equipment, not much of anything, except perhaps a small jump bag. (If you have all of the equipment, then: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 20, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Would you truly be able to perform at your level? Sure, you can use your knowledge to help diagnose, but beyond that you can't do much beyond a BLS scope. You have no meds off duty, no cardiac monitor, no IV equipment, not much of anything, except perhaps a small jump bag. (If you have all of the equipment, then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the thing:  If you could work to your full scope off duty, then yes, I just *might* carry something.  Not an ambulance, not a LifePak15, etc etc, but the reason people don't carry stuff off duty is that they wouldn't be able to use it legally.


You bet your *** if I could work to my full scope off duty, and a family member or friend needed it, I'd be more than willing to carry the stuff needed for them.




Heck, even if it was just IVs and IV fluids for when playing sports outdoors and someone gets dehydrated.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 20, 2011)

medicRob (3rd Person) is in chat.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I HATE spiders.   Tends to happen after a tarantula chases you across a driveway when you're a kid.
> 
> 
> It's not so much as a "fear" as it is a hatred and gross-out-ness.  As soon as I see one I look for the closest thing I can use to kill the damn thing 30 times over.
> ...


I'm grossed out by daddy long legs and crane flies. I always (paper) cup them and throw 'em out my second story window.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 20, 2011)

Aprz said:


> I always (paper) cup them and throw 'em out my second story window.



I sic the cat on them


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Feb 20, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> I sic the cat on them


I sic them on the cat....


----------



## medicRob (Feb 21, 2011)

Statistica + Endnote = One hell of a combination for working on one's research manuscript. 


... just sayin.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 21, 2011)

my #$%^&* ng car window got smashed in and the EFFing ran off with my work backpack, which had nothing but clinical paperwork, books 
that i use and my EFFING LITMANN 3100...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 21, 2011)

I hate the 4 hour long IFTs that come out at 0030. >:-(


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 21, 2011)

frostbiteEMT said:


> I sic them on the cat....



Can you haz chezburger?


----------



## Emma (Feb 21, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Can you haz chezburger?



This makes me wonder if there is a LOLSpider picture out there....


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Emma (Feb 21, 2011)

Ha! I love the internet. But I am thinking there's a lot of people who now hate you for actually posting the picture.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 21, 2011)

Not the picture I wanted to see when I first get up in the morning.


----------



## RockDoc (Feb 21, 2011)

All dispatchers should be considered idiots until proven so.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>



Oh my god!!!! Not at all what I want to see. 

But kat, I think first thing in the morning is better than right before bed.  

And to whoever called dispatchers idiots, they are far from idiocy. They are, if you will recall, evil messengers from hell brimming over with evil. As such they are deceitful, subversive, narcissistic, tyrannical and self fulfilling fiends. They are absolute masters at their black art and as such are incredibly intelligent and smart. However, the terrible misapplication of this intelligence to such an evil mission has created a hideous beast, the likes of which knights in shining armor used to slay in defense of fair maidens. This beast is cunning, crafty, scheming and is most certainly (and unfortunately) not an idiot.  These beast like dispatchers are seemingly all knowing entities who although in possession of important information needed to complete our job refuse to share it. Who know that sleep is vital to the human body yet steal it anyhow and who for some odd reason demand the sacrifice of at least one hot meal per shift. After all this, the beast expects us to speak with it kindly and civilly on the radio as if we were talking to another human being. All of this requires an incredible level of smartness, not possessed by the average idiot, but possessed in a overabundant (although sadistically misapplied) fashion in the average dispatcher.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey, I see my signature quote in that post


----------



## RockDoc (Feb 21, 2011)

I do recall, cause I used to be one for a while.

Dispatchers call you when you don't want to be called to send you somewhere you don't want to go to do something you don't want to do all the while there is someone else that is closer than you are, better equipped than you are and bored to death wanting to do something................


----------



## SeaEmt (Feb 21, 2011)

HHhaha that spider picture cracks me up


----------



## foxfire (Feb 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> [/QUOTE ]
> 
> 
> You are mean!!!


----------



## medicRob (Feb 21, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> my #$%^&* ng car window got smashed in and the EFFing ran off with my work backpack, which had nothing but clinical paperwork, books
> that i use and my EFFING LITMANN 3100...



Oh :censored::censored::censored::censored:! Your 3100 got stolen??!@!>!>?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yah.  I'm hemorrhaging money.  Lost my Oakley m frames on the ski trip.  Broken window.  Littman 3100...


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 21, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Yah.  I'm hemorrhaging money.  Lost my Oakley m frames on the ski trip.  Broken window.  Littman 3100...



If it makes you feel better you can get a new pair of M-frames for relatively cheap since you're an EMT.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 21, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> If it makes you feel better you can get a new pair of M-frames for relatively cheap since you're an EMT.



Details !?! 

Dude screw the job get your *** to Austin.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 21, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Yah.  I'm hemorrhaging money.  Lost my Oakley m frames on the ski trip.  Broken window.  Littman 3100...



I thought I'd be stylish and buy some $400 Prada shades to go with an armani suit I have, ... bad idea. 

The freakin shades got stolen in less than 4 days.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 21, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Details !?!
> 
> Dude screw the job get your *** to Austin.



You gonna pay my bills?  
As for the frames, check out usstandardissue.com 60-65 for the M-frames on there once they confirm your account (send them a scan of your EMT cert)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh my word! Jerry Lewis is hilarious!


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 21, 2011)

At Hooters gettin' a free chicken sammich


----------



## medicRob (Feb 21, 2011)

I want Chili's


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 21, 2011)

New Zealand was hit by another earthquake, 6.3. Joy, Brown, you two ok?


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 21, 2011)

*Another large quake in Christchurch NZ*

6.3 only 5km deep. Buildings down and injuries, is all they are saying at this stage.
Thoughts and prayers please!

Enjoynz


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 21, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> New Zealand was hit by another earthquake, 6.3. Joy, Brown, you two ok?



Yes I'm in the other Island, so is Brown. So he should be fine.

Cheers Joy


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 21, 2011)

Ugh... fed up with the attitude of medics at my service. If I don't find something in AUstin soon, I'm seriously tempted on shelving the idea for medic (or just doing the program that Jim did) and focusing on getting my ADN/BSN back in NM


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 21, 2011)

*6.3 Quake in New Zealand*

http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/02/21/new.zealand.earthquake/index.html?hpt=T2

The link for the NZ quake


----------



## Anjel (Feb 21, 2011)

Last clinical at 6 in the morning for the "extended basic"class. No more clinicals until January 2012. Thank God.


----------



## KempoEMT (Feb 21, 2011)

Because I can't find work, and am getting minor hip surgery, I will not be able to keep my national.  I can't test either because it is my first recert.  So I'll have to let it lapse then test again for it...  Stupidity!!!


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 21, 2011)

Browns mother in law said when she first met Brown she thought Brown had been hit by the ugly tree

Thanks .....


----------



## KempoEMT (Feb 21, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Browns mother in law said when she first met Brown she thought Brown had been hit by the ugly tree
> 
> Thanks .....



Tell her she was hit by the Ugly Forest.  Brown is nice, and should be complimented, not insulted!


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 21, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/02/21/new.zealand.earthquake/index.html?hpt=T2
> 
> The link for the NZ quake



Here is another site.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2011/02/22/3145681.htm?section=justin

It appears the Government have accepted help from overseas Search and Rescue, I'm not sure if that includes the U.S.A. 
Australia are sending help I heard.

Enjoynz


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Feb 21, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Can you haz chezburger?


You got it!!!!


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 22, 2011)

ladies, I just made the most bomb grilled lemon garlic chicken, served on a bed of creamy pesto angel hair, with merlot. how am I still single, what am I doing wrong? story of my life.


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 22, 2011)

adfasdfasdf


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 22, 2011)

Ah... Patient throwing up bright red blood, refusing to go to the hospital at all. With us or POV... I told him that that was perfectly fine with me, I'd just stand there till he passed out THEN take him to the ED. He looked shocked but he came along


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 22, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Patient throwing up bright red blood, refusing to go to the hospital at all.



Its always the ones that need to go that refuse, and the ones that don't need to go are always calling.:wacko:


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 22, 2011)

Another St. Pete officer has been shot and killed. Happened overnight. Manhunt continues. Thoughts and prayers goes out to everyone up there.

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## medicRob (Feb 22, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Another St. Pete officer has been shot and killed. Happened overnight. Manhunt continues. Thoughts and prayers goes out to everyone up there.
> 
> Sent using the Tapatalk app!



That really sucks.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 22, 2011)

Brown has a splitting migrane and is halfway thru Browns shidt. ...... sigh


----------



## Aprz (Feb 22, 2011)

I swear there was a word or a person name for when you make a rapid diagnosis based on experience like with GI bleeds, but cannot remember it.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 22, 2011)

aprz said:


> i swear there was a word or a person name for when you make a rapid diagnosis based on experience like with gi bleeds, but cannot remember it.



btdt


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 22, 2011)

There was a word i was looking for... OH YES TOTAL DESTRUCTION ON THE NREMT I 85 today.  I can't wait!


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 22, 2011)

medicRob said:


> That really sucks.



I concur.

So far this year 29 officers have died in the line of duty, 15 by gunfire.

In Florida, we have lost nine, six of those by gunfire.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 22, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> I concur.
> 
> So far this year 29 officers have died in the line of duty, 15 by gunfire.
> 
> In Florida, we have lost nine, six of those by gunfire.



Actually I believe he makes 30... but either way that is way too many, especially this early in the year


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 22, 2011)

TENNESSEE Reciprocity is already had.  TN BON told me all I have to do is carry my TX License and i'm free to work as long as I'm not moving to TN.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 22, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> TENNESSEE Reciprocity is already had.  TN BON told me all I have to do is carry my TX License and i'm free to work as long as I'm not moving to TN.



You're gonna be working in TN?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 22, 2011)

Just for 3 days.... talk to Rob


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 22, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Actually I believe he makes 30... but either way that is way too many, especially this early in the year



Yeah, you were right.  They updated their graph this afternoon.

http://www.odmp.org/year.php


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 22, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Yeah, you were right.  They updated their graph this afternoon.
> 
> http://www.odmp.org/year.php



I wish I wasn't... The Glock forum I frequent has a guy who does memorial posters with the number of LEO LODDs...


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 22, 2011)

We're firing up the Big Green Egg.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=big+green+egg+grill


----------



## Icenine (Feb 22, 2011)

Got this a couple weeks ago, and I love it!

Set it and forget it literally, no adding charcoal or checking gas gauge.  All I have to do it change the wood chips for flavor and add the sauce.

I made some fantastic ribs sunday!

And used THIS for some killer wings doused in Budweiser Wing Sauce

Was the first and certainly not the last of my 6 pack Sunday cooking sprees!

I've never had a smoker so I'm just now getting used to the idea, and so far I'm loving it.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 23, 2011)

bah, nevermind


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 23, 2011)

someone should tell brown that the feared LA county "medic-fighters" are going to new zealand to help with the little quake they had.

http://www.firehouse.com/news/top-headlines/la-county-usar-team-sent-new-zealand


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 23, 2011)

So I got pulled over by a state trooper tonight on my way into work tonight for failing to use my turn signals. :-( Fortunately for me a county deputy I know really well stopped as backup and pretty much seemed to talk the trooper out of citing me. 

And THANK GOD I remembered to take my Sig out of the glovebox after I put my CHL through the washing machine. That'd have been horrible!


----------



## Emma (Feb 23, 2011)

Still sick. 

And I am out of soup.:sad:


----------



## medic417 (Feb 23, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And THANK GOD I remembered to take my Sig out of the glovebox after I put my CHL through the washing machine. That'd have been horrible!



Thankfully in Texas I can keep my firearms in my car whether or not I have a CHL.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 23, 2011)

Brown wants to keep a 380 in Browns jumpsuit but it might be a bit obvious


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 23, 2011)

Yay... class... then driving to NM to go get a baby Ninja


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 23, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown wants to keep a 380 in Browns jumpsuit but it might be a bit obvious



Brown, if you can't conceal a .380 in your jumpsuit you must be one heck of a skinny bugger who wears a skin tight jumpsuit. :-(



medic417 said:


> Thankfully in Texas I can keep my firearms in my car whether or not I have a CHL.



Shut up!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 23, 2011)

I passed! now just for the psychomotor!


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 23, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So I got pulled over by a state trooper tonight on my way into work tonight for failing to use my turn signals. :-( Fortunately for me a county deputy I know really well stopped as backup and pretty much seemed to talk the trooper out of citing me.
> 
> And THANK GOD I remembered to take my Sig out of the glovebox after I put my CHL through the washing machine. That'd have been horrible!



Aw man Brown is tired of seeing black people selling drugs who run on COPS, a white boy being beat down by a bunch of Deputies would have been much more exciting!


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 23, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And THANK GOD I remembered to take my Sig out of the glovebox after I put my CHL through the washing machine. That'd have been horrible!



We shouldn't have to worry about that kind of nonsense... I'd love to see states move toward constitutional carry.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 23, 2011)

So, my county of 60,000, with 900sq miles, a major highway through the middle with hundreds of thousands of cars on it in a day, and 5 ambulances to cover it all:   Not a single call, for any ambulance, in 24 hours.  


I feel bad for todays crew, because they obviously have some catching up to do.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 23, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> We shouldn't have to worry about that kind of nonsense... I'd love to see states move toward constitutional carry.



Tell me! But right now I must operate under a broken system. And if it takes me 10 bucks and a visit to the SO to stay out of jail, I'll pay that. 

Hmmmmm......sounds like paying protections to the mob. :-S


----------



## medicRob (Feb 23, 2011)

Just got off the phone with an ambulance service on "Braxton-Hicks Dr"... that is entertaining.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 23, 2011)

Currently on a 5 hour flight from Houston to lax and I swear I could download information faster via semaphore. The only web site I can get to work is this one. Emtlife your saving my life here!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 23, 2011)

Linuss said:


> So, my county of 60,000, with 900sq miles, a major highway through the middle with hundreds of thousands of cars on it in a day, and 5 ambulances to cover it all:   Not a single call, for any ambulance, in 24 hours.
> 
> 
> I feel bad for todays crew, because they obviously have some catching up to do.



I was on the other day. 50,000 people, 4,000 square miles, three US Highways, ice on every sidewalk and road, 6 rigs to cover it all. No calls. No EMS calls, no fire calls. Even the cops were slow, nothing but dog complaints, noise complaints and guys writing tickets for burned out tail lights. :wacko:


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Currently on a 5 hour flight from Houston to lax and I swear I could download information faster via semaphore. The only web site I can get to work is this one. Emtlife your saving my life here!



What airline?


----------



## medicRob (Feb 24, 2011)

Who put the bomp in the bomp-bomp-bomp-bomp-bomp

who put the ram in the ram-a-lama-ding dong

Who put the bop in the bop shu bop shu bop

Who put the dip in the dip-da-dip-da-dip

Who was that man? I'd like to shake his hand. 

He made my baby fall in love with me...


------
That is all.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 24, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Who put the bomp in the bomp-bomp-bomp-bomp-bomp
> 
> who put the ram in the ram-a-lama-ding dong
> 
> ...



And as we see here folks is a classic example of what happens when a medic fails the random drug exam.  Just say no to crack.:unsure:


----------



## Emma (Feb 24, 2011)

medic417 said:


> And as we see here folks is a classic example of what happens when a medic fails the random drug exam.  Just say no to crack.:unsure:



He told us in chat last night he was the White Power Ranger too! I didn't know power rangers did crack. Tsk tsk!


----------



## medicRob (Feb 24, 2011)

medic417 said:


> And as we see here folks is a classic example of what happens when a medic fails the random drug exam.  Just say no to crack.:unsure:



What a mean thing to say.

..nvm saw the source.. hard to take seriously in the first place.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 24, 2011)

Yay got my new toy  06 EX250R... Now to decide if the weather will cooperate on riding it home, or if I have to leave it here and drive the car back. Right now a truck would come in handy


----------



## foxfire (Feb 24, 2011)

I rocked Medical emergency oral case!! 
Now to medical emergency assessment.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 24, 2011)

foxfire said:


> I rocked Medical emergency oral case!!



Whats that? lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ahhhhhh.....coffee. Nothing like a warm cup, or four, after a long night and a four hour IFT assignment 26 minutes before shift change. ;-)


----------



## foxfire (Feb 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Whats that? lol


Oral cases are where we have to sit across the table from a instructor and run a whole scenario verbally.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 24, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> What airline?



Southwest, I was on my way to work  if I hadn't been able to read this site I would have had a rough time of it. Screaming baby in back of me, smelly guy next to me,  crying dog in front of me.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 24, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ahhhhhh.....coffee. Nothing like a warm cup, or four, after a long night and a four hour IFT assignment 26 minutes before shift change. ;-)



Daytime sucks, too bright need coffee.


----------



## Emma (Feb 24, 2011)

The girl scout cookies have just come in.   mmmmm.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 24, 2011)

medicRob said:


> What a mean thing to say.
> 
> ..nvm saw the source.. hard to take seriously in the first place.



Yes you are correct it is hard to take you seriously.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Whats that? lol



I'm sure it's how quite a few people are landing jobs in this economy


----------



## medicRob (Feb 24, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm sure it's how quite a few people are landing jobs in this economy



lol


----------



## Sasha (Feb 24, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Yes you are correct it is hard to take you seriously.



Oh snap!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 24, 2011)

Tomorrow I do my last "probie run" for the 911 service I've been volunteering at. After this one I get 2 spiffy uniform shirts, a pair of black pants with lots of pockets and an ID with my picture on it. Good times lol


----------



## medicRob (Feb 24, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Tomorrow I do my last "probie run" for the 911 service I've been volunteering at. After this one I get 2 spiffy uniform shirts, a pair of black pants with lots of pockets and an ID with my picture on it. Good times lol



Congrats!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow 1000 posts MedicRob nice. I'm honored that you hit 1000 replying to my post lol


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG Brown just heard the best description of an ECG rhythm ever 

"J brady with STD" (meaning junctional bradycardia with ST depression)

Brown wonders if Greg and Bobby have been teaching those Brady sisters everything they need to know ...... 

Mega hella supa LOL


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 25, 2011)

"You know when it comes to racism, people say: " I don't care if they're black, white, purple or green"... Ooh hold on now: Purple or Green? You gotta draw the line somewhere! To hell with purple people! - Unless they're suffocating - then help'em."


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 25, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> "You know when it comes to racism, people say: " I don't care if they're black, white, purple or green"... Ooh hold on now: Purple or Green? You gotta draw the line somewhere! To hell with purple people! - Unless they're suffocating - then help'em."



lol


----------



## Anjel (Feb 25, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> "You know when it comes to racism, people say: " I don't care if they're black, white, purple or green"... Ooh hold on now: Purple or Green? You gotta draw the line somewhere! To hell with purple people! - Unless they're suffocating - then help'em."



Ha that made my morning. I love Mitch Hedburg.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 25, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ha that made my morning. I love Mitch Hedburg.



Me too. He can be a little crude, but I still think he's hilarious! 

"I want to hang a map of the world in my house, and then I&rsquo;m gonna put pins into all the locations that I&rsquo;ve traveled to. But first I&rsquo;m gonna have to travel to the top two corners of the map so it won&rsquo;t fall down."


----------



## medicRob (Feb 25, 2011)

My MSN rotations officially ended 5 minutes ago, time to celebrate and then prep for an ACNP review course.


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 25, 2011)

Passed my NREMT Practical today... already passed my written a while back... What's that mean? Tonight I'll be getting way too ETOH for my own good to celebreate.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 25, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Passed my NREMT Practical today... already passed my written a while back... What's that mean? Tonight I'll be getting way too ETOH for my own good to celebreate.





Congratulations!  

ETOH it up


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 25, 2011)

This is not the face of a happy JT.





I feel like crap and I'm having trouble actually taking a breath. I got relieved at work, hooked up to an SVN and hooked up to a line... still didn't help too much. No fever though... I'm sitting nicely at 96*f


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 25, 2011)

Come home from dinner to clean up dog diarrhea, fun times.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 25, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> This is not the face of a happy JT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sure do know how to accessorize. 

Perhaps a little bronchitis? I had it last week along with a nasty stomach bug.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 25, 2011)

medicRob said:


> You sure do know how to accessorize.
> 
> Perhaps a little bronchitis? I had it last week along with a nasty stomach bug.



God I'm hoping not. I've got a 16 hour clinical starting 0800 on Sunday... I need to feel better by then... especially since I have school at 0800 on Monday and work at 1800...


----------



## Anjel (Feb 26, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> God I'm hoping not. I've got a 16 hour clinical starting 0800 on Sunday... I need to feel better by then... especially since I have school at 0800 on Monday and work at 1800...



Cute pic lol 

Hopefully you feel better soon. Friend of mine had what u described. It was bronchitis. 

Zicam and a Zpak work wonders


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 26, 2011)

Sheesh. Don't you just love how a five minute phone call can ruin your outlook on what was one of the best weeks you've had in a long long time? :-(

Criminy.....


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Feb 26, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Sheesh. Don't you just love how a five minute phone call can ruin your outlook on what was one of the best weeks you've had in a long long time? :-(
> 
> Criminy.....


Feeling the same way today....long story....


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 26, 2011)

Anyone want a girl who'll beg you to be in a relationship with her, then tell you that you'll have to conform to her religion, then still chase you like a puppy with nothing better to after you completely reject her? I'm auctioning one of those off pretty shortly...


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 26, 2011)

Everything went better than expected.

And making Brown, Rob, and Kat go ew and yuk is pretty easy to do.

Edit:  Making them go yuk has nothing to do with why everything went better than expected.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 26, 2011)

Last 1 hour and 42 minutes of my shift. Sleep is for with nothing better to do


----------



## lampnyter (Feb 26, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Anyone want a girl who'll beg you to be in a relationship with her, then tell you that you'll have to conform to her religion, then still chase you like a puppy with nothing better to after you completely reject her? I'm auctioning one of those off pretty shortly...



Depends. Whats the religion? Lol.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 26, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Anyone want a girl who'll beg you to be in a relationship with her, then tell you that you'll have to conform to her religion, then still chase you like a puppy with nothing better to after you completely reject her? I'm auctioning one of those off pretty shortly...



I bid 12 dollars, 13 if she can cook, 14.25 if she can cook well


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 26, 2011)

Ugh... so I got admitted to the hospital for 'observation' last night... not happy at all. All plans to do clinicals are now on hold.


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 26, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Ugh... so I got admitted to the hospital for 'observation' last night... not happy at all. All plans to do clinicals are now on hold.



Hope you get through with a speedy recovery.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 26, 2011)

Well its 4am, Brown is wide awake and Mrs Brown is sound asleep

Hmm Brown might go make a snack and watch TV or something

Shame that Mrs Brown spent all Brown's money, Brown could really use a ..... well lets go see what they are selling on the telly


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 26, 2011)

Got a full night sleep at work. That never happens, I am at the busy station. Thank you Motorola gods!


----------



## medicRob (Feb 26, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Ugh... so I got admitted to the hospital for 'observation' last night... not happy at all. All plans to do clinicals are now on hold.



Did you schedule this sickness with FISDAP?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 26, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Did you schedule this sickness with FISDAP?



Heh, no that's why I'm trying to convince my doc to discharge me sometime today so that the almighty FISDAP can be appeased tomorrow morning.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 26, 2011)

So, I have prepared my Christmas Wish List early..


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 26, 2011)

Brown thinks medicRob has been into the nembutal again .....


----------



## Anjel (Feb 26, 2011)

The one on the far right looks like she could suffocate at any minute.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 26, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Ugh... so I got admitted to the hospital for 'observation' last night... not happy at all. All plans to do clinicals are now on hold.



You done faking?  I got double duty caught the respiratory and the stomach crud at same time.  Cough and got to be careful the other end doesn't............................:blush:


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 26, 2011)

Brown is once again torn with deciding between medical school and whether or not Brown and Mrs Brown would like Brown to become a doctor or have children ....

Brown really wants both ..... 

*Brown falls over and has some sort of seizure coz Browns brain went kookoo bananas


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 26, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> *Brown falls over and has some sort of seizure coz Browns brain went kookoo bananas



I thought you were already kookoo bananas.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 27, 2011)

Head
Will​Hurt​Tomorrow.

Can't wait ill medic. need to borrow an iv


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 27, 2011)

This is what fully involved, 50% collapsed looks like. You know when you see this as you roll up you are about to save another foundation. 






And on that note, I'm tired, very tired. And I'm going to bed now. Goodnight.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 27, 2011)

wake up and entertain me!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> The one on the far right looks like she could suffocate at any minute.



Isn't that Dita Von Teese?


----------



## medicRob (Feb 27, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Isn't that Dita Von Teese?



Yes, I have her tattoo'd on my left arm as a matter of fact.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 27, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Yes, I have her tattoo'd on my left arm as a matter of fact.



I met her on one of my flights. She's so damn beautiful she doesn't look real even in the flesh. Super nice gal.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 28, 2011)

*I finally did it*







So bored. No one chatting. I accidentally slept all day. Now I face the consequences lol


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 28, 2011)

Ill be in chat for a few minutes till i pass out


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 28, 2011)

12 down on a 36. 

And I stinking got car sick on our last IFT, a short two hour trip. But the winds were mad and we like swam the whole way. I'm not happy. I was attending. I figured it'd all clear up when we made the receiving hospital and I sat up front for the drive home. Well, I fell asleep going home and woke up feeling even more sick. So now, after I've been back on solid ground for at least  4 hours, I still am all nauseated and woozy feeling. :-( I hate it that I get motion sick. :-(


----------



## Asimurk (Feb 28, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> 12 down on a 36.
> 
> And I stinking got car sick on our last IFT, a short two hour trip. But the winds were mad and we like swam the whole way. I'm not happy. I was attending. I figured it'd all clear up when we made the receiving hospital and I sat up front for the drive home. Well, I fell asleep going home and woke up feeling even more sick. So now, after I've been back on solid ground for at least  4 hours, I still am all nauseated and woozy feeling. :-( I hate it that I get motion sick. :-(



Sickness does seem to be wanting to go around.


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 28, 2011)

Just found a dog outside my house, and took him home. It was a good quarter mile from his house.


----------



## apagea99 (Feb 28, 2011)

I just wasted a perfectly good day off working on final projects for A&P II and English Comp. I'm lame :unsure:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 28, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Just found a dog outside my house, and took him home. It was a good quarter mile from his house.



Good for you.


----------



## Emma (Mar 1, 2011)

apagea99 said:


> I just wasted a perfectly good day off working on final projects for A&P II and English Comp. I'm lame :unsure:



Not lame at all!


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 1, 2011)

Don't you just LOVE when your relief is one of the people who lacks common courtesy and thinks nothing of showing up even just a few minutes early and would rather sit in their car?


I tend to show up 10-15 early, others upwards of 30 minutes, just so the off-going crew doesn't catch a last minute call.  But NOOO, twice in the last week we got calls literally less than 5 minutes from off time.


Got off 2 hours later this morning...


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 1, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Don't you just LOVE when your relief is one of the people who lacks common courtesy and thinks nothing of showing up even just a few minutes early and would rather sit in their car?
> 
> 
> I tend to show up 10-15 early, others upwards of 30 minutes, just so the off-going crew doesn't catch a last minute call.  But NOOO, twice in the last week we got calls literally less than 5 minutes from off time.
> ...



I've had a few people like that that I work with here... it's really bad when I need to get off at 6 so I can make it to class on time and they're 15 minutes late so I catch their first call of the day and wind up late


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 1, 2011)

Picked up a 94 y/o female the other day from assisted living for a possible lower GI bleed. 

She was the sweetest thing and sharper than a tack. Anyhow, during transport she told us she came from a family of 13 sisters and 1 brother. :-o Poor guy! Anyhow, our pt was the baby of the family and get this, the last one alive. How horrible would that be, watching your ENTIRE family die one by one.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 1, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Picked up a 94 y/o female the other day from assisted living for a possible lower GI bleed.
> 
> She was the sweetest thing and sharper than a tack. Anyhow, during transport she told us she came from a family of 13 sisters and 1 brother. :-o Poor guy! Anyhow, our pt was the baby of the family and get this, the last one alive. How horrible would that be, watching your ENTIRE family die one by one.



That would suck, Mrs Brown would probably like it, she does not like Browns family ....


----------



## harryb714 (Mar 1, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Picked up a 94 y/o female the other day from assisted living for a possible lower GI bleed.
> 
> She was the sweetest thing and sharper than a tack. Anyhow, during transport she told us she came from a family of 13 sisters and 1 brother. :-o Poor guy! Anyhow, our pt was the baby of the family and get this, the last one alive. *How horrible would that be, watching your ENTIRE family die one by one.*



If life works the way everyone expects it to, the youngest ones watch all the old ones die before them....


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 1, 2011)

There's a way life is supposed to work?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 1, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> There's a way life is supposed to work?



I stopped thinking that when I turned three and my first sister came home from the hospital.


----------



## foxfire (Mar 1, 2011)

Just found out that I am cleared for team leads from now on.
 I feel as jittery as the first day of field shifts.  I am sure my brain is going to blow a fuse on the first run as team lead.:wacko: 
Excited but freaking out at the same time.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 1, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Just found out that I am cleared for team leads from now on.
> I feel as jittery as the first day of field shifts.  I am sure my brain is going to blow a fuse on the first run as team lead.:wacko:
> Excited but freaking out at the same time.



Congrats, scary stuff but you'll do fine.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 1, 2011)

Anybody flying from houston to Dallas or Dallas to Houston tonight. If you have a big bald grumpy looking flight attendant say hi and you drink for free. 

:beerchug:


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 1, 2011)

I've had 'Bust A Move' by Young MC stuck in my head for days...


----------



## Anjel (Mar 1, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I've had 'Bust A Move' by Young MC stuck in my head for days...



Thanks.....


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 1, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Anybody flying from houston to Dallas or Dallas to Houston tonight. If you have a big bald grumpy looking flight attendant say hi and you drink for free.
> 
> :beerchug:



Captain Brown CPL, MEL, ATPL(c) says we are going to be having some turbulence .....

*ding, seatbelt sign on


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 1, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I've had 'Bust A Move' by Young MC stuck in my head for days...



Thanks for making me feel young again.


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Today a school bus backed straight into the back of my truck.. yayyyyyy! :blink:


----------



## Anjel (Mar 1, 2011)

Did 5 miles at the gym. Gonna go die now. 

Cya


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 1, 2011)

Ah don't you just love being treated like a second rate EMS provider just because you have no desire to be a hosemonkey? I'm not looking forward to class tomorrow.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 2, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Ah don't you just love being treated like a second rate EMS provider just because you have no desire to be a hosemonkey? I'm not looking forward to class tomorrow.



I never had any interest in fire either, none at all. It was back in First Responder class where I felt kinda left out of the crowd cause of the lack of interest in fire, EMT and medic school weren't really that bad. 

Look on the bright side, you are gonna finish up this program, go on to somewhere awesome like UNM to get your degree then get that Texas LP Patch.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 2, 2011)

Heh, I'm seriously debating skipping the AAS EMS and going for dual BS's. One in EMS one in Nursing. 
And the part that sucks about the class is now I am the ONLY non city fire person i nthe class. The two we had that were on the wait list just started so now they decided they're allowed to give me the attitude... Which is odd considering I'm the most experienced EMT in that class


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 2, 2011)

I never had the fire fighter bug either. People look at me like I'm insane when I say I have no desire to drive the "big red truck". I must be missing that gene or something.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 2, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh, I'm seriously debating skipping the AAS EMS and going for dual BS's. One in EMS one in Nursing.
> And the part that sucks about the class is now I am the ONLY non city fire person i nthe class. The two we had that were on the wait list just started so now they decided they're allowed to give me the attitude... Which is odd considering I'm the most experienced EMT in that class


Havin been and still being a "hosemonkey" myself (  ) I can honestly say that I do not understand the lack of professionalism shown by some firefighters toward pure EMS providers. That said, I have never worked Fire-based EMS, and where I am most places are seperate, with fire being fire and EMS being EMS. Just remember JT: a sheepskin is a sheepskin, and the more you have, the more your value goes up...besides, it might make it a tad cheaper on ya if you get your A.A.S....if you catch my drift.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 2, 2011)

frostbiteEMT said:


> Havin been and still being a "hosemonkey" myself (  ) I can honestly say that I do not understand the lack of professionalism shown by some firefighters toward pure EMS providers. That said, I have never worked Fire-based EMS, and where I am most places are seperate, with fire being fire and EMS being EMS. Just remember JT: a sheepskin is a sheepskin, and the more you have, the more your value goes up...besides, it might make it a tad cheaper on ya if you get your A.A.S....if you catch my drift.


I'm actually looking at a program in Austin that let's EMT-Ps bridge over to an ADN, which would take just over the amount of time it would take me to get my AAS EMT-P... so it's worth it to me to be able to work as an RN while I'm pursuing my dual BS degrees in NM.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 2, 2011)

I am so happy! That is all. ^_^


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 2, 2011)

why are you so happy, if i may be permitted to ask?


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 2, 2011)

Been sober since December, breaking that with a vengeance tonight.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 2, 2011)

Oscar 5 calls Ambulance ..... 

Oscar 5 calls Ambulance ..... 

Oscar 5 calls Ambulance ..... 

Oh bloody hell they must be busy, oh well, can't need Brown then

*Brown rolls back over and goes back to sleep quietly as not to distrub Mrs Brown


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 2, 2011)

frostbiteEMT said:


> why are you so happy, if i may be permitted to ask?



Life is good! Just in general I guess. Skiing is great. Season passes good for this year and next just went on sale. I'm off work this coming week. I can feel the end of school closing in. I have a wonderful family, a small group of amazing friends, a great crew to work with. Oh yea, I almost forgot, the greatest dog ever. I'm finally starting to feel better after an 8 week long respiratory infection of some sort. You know....stuff like that. 

And you know that post I made a while back about a five minute phone call ruining your week? Well, apparently the opposite is true as well, a five minute conversation can really brighten your day, or longer than a day too.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 2, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Life is good! Just in general I guess. Skiing is great. Season passes good for this year and next just went on sale. I'm off work this coming week. I can feel the end of school closing in. I have a wonderful family, a small group of amazing friends, a great crew to work with. Oh yea, I almost forgot, the greatest dog ever. I'm finally starting to feel better after an 8 week long respiratory infection of some sort. You know....stuff like that.
> 
> And you know that post I made a while back about a five minute phone call ruining your week? Well, apparently the opposite is true as well, a five minute conversation can really brighten your day, or longer than a day too.



Give me some of that ecstacy.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 2, 2011)

Have you ever noticed we will get new posters to this site that go and pull up long dead discussions and post similiar statements to posters that got mad and quit?:unsure:


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Mar 2, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'm actually looking at a program in Austin that let's EMT-Ps bridge over to an ADN, which would take just over the amount of time it would take me to get my AAS EMT-P... so it's worth it to me to be able to work as an RN while I'm pursuing my dual BS degrees in NM.



I understand this to mean that the RN bridge takes just a little longer than the AS-Medic bridge when starting with your medic cert?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 2, 2011)

Three or four semesters to get my ems aas.  Two or three to get an adn


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 2, 2011)

My partner is useless without GPS.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 2, 2011)

Testing picture upload.


This is my occasionally psychotic dog, Chip.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 2, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> My partner is useless without GPS.



Brown is also if you put Brown outside Browns local area, Brown can get to the general area with local knowledge then the GPS narrows it down perfectly.

It also helps Brown is a blindereno who cant read street signs ....


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 2, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> It also helps Brown is a blindereno



Then how did Brown see to catch MrsBrown?


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 2, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Then how did Brown see to catch Mrs Brown?



Brown hit her with the ambulance (oops), so not like she could really go anywhere with a large white van ontop of her.... 

What, its what you get for being a blind bugger


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 2, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Testing picture upload.
> 
> 
> This is my occasionally psychotic dog, Chip.



Wow that's some crazy eyes he has going on there! FYI I could bring up the pic when I clicked on the link but there was no thumbnail.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 2, 2011)

Well it has been a very fun time however Brown has to put Browns big boy cat in the hat hat on and deal with big people things.

Brown calls Ambulance, Officer Brown off watch.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 2, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> My partner is useless without GPS.



Just noticed hat sig !! Haha!


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 2, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Just noticed hat sig !! Haha!



It was too good to pass up.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 2, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Wow that's some crazy eyes he has going on there! FYI I could bring up the pic when I clicked on the link but there was no thumbnail.



Yea...hence the occasionally psychotic part.... ^_^ I took that picture with my iPod...hence the less than excellent quality. 

I know about the thumbnail thing. I am trying to figure out if there is a way to pot pics directly from the computer to the forum without going through a third service, such as photobucket. There does not seem to be one currently.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 2, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I know about the thumbnail thing. I am trying to figure out if there is a way to pot pics directly from the computer to the forum without going through a third service, such as photobucket. There does not seem to be one currently.



No, we do not have a thumbnail mod on this forum.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 2, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> No, we do not have a thumbnail mod on this forum.



Ah! That is kind of what I was asking about in the sticky thread this AM.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2011)

frostbiteEMT said:


> Havin been and still being a "hosemonkey" myself (  ) I can honestly say that I do not understand the lack of professionalism shown by some firefighters toward pure EMS providers. That said, I have never worked Fire-based EMS, and where I am most places are seperate, with fire being fire and EMS being EMS. Just remember JT: a sheepskin is a sheepskin, and the more you have, the more your value goes up...besides, it might make it a tad cheaper on ya if you get your A.A.S....if you catch my drift.



im also a "hosemonkey, smoke eater, etc". in my area fire is also EMS. we mostly run 1 medic on all our engines and all firefighters have to be at least EMT-B. the citizens in this area want firefighters to be a jack of all trades. fires dont happen everyday in this area so firefighters do EMS, flood control, brush clearing, pretty much anything you can imagine. even have a story of a guy at a fire trying to fight firefighters. they called for the police and when they arrived the guy was hog tied to the back of the engine. and TBH thats why i like the fire aspect. i like being a "jack of all trades". your not great in one just skill but you are good in many skills.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 2, 2011)

firefite said:


> i like being a "jack of all trades". your not great in one just skill but you are good in many skills.



Brown thinks the public would perfer Ambulance Officers who were "geat" at what they do, practice paramedicine, rather than be "good" at it and 100 other things.

Did you know in other parts of the world it takes six to seven years to become an Advanced or Intensive Care Paramedic (ALS level) and generally  such systems have no "medical control" ?

Now, which would you perfer? Somebody who is "good" or the other guy?

Sorry mate nothing personal


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 2, 2011)

firefite said:


> im also a "hosemonkey, smoke eater, etc". in my area fire is also EMS. we mostly run 1 medic on all our engines and all firefighters have to be at least EMT-B. the citizens in this area want firefighters to be a jack of all trades. fires dont happen everyday in this area so firefighters do EMS, flood control, brush clearing, pretty much anything you can imagine. even have a story of a guy at a fire trying to fight firefighters. they called for the police and when they arrived the guy was hog tied to the back of the engine. and TBH thats why i like the fire aspect. i like being a "jack of all trades". your not great in one just skill but you are good in many skills.



No offense, but I don't want you performing medical care on me then. I might be ok with you cutting apart a vehicle I'm in, but that's about as far as I would trust someone who is ok with being a JOAT


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 2, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> No offense, but I don't want you performing medical care on me then. I might be ok with you cutting apart a vehicle I'm in, but that's about as far as I would trust someone who is ok with being a JOAT



If I'm lying broken and twisted in a car and a "hose monkey" is on scene and the medics are 10 minutes out I think I'm cool with being treated by the hose monkey ^_^ or even a real monkey if it means I'll live long enough for the "experts" to take a look at me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 2, 2011)

Heh, out here that will never happen. EMS agencies in my area are paid and on duty 24/7, FDs are all vollie and they're lucky if they get out the door in ten minutes since no one stays at teh station


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> If I'm lying broken and twisted in a car and a "hose monkey" is on scene and the medics are 10 minutes out I think I'm cool with being treated by the hose monkey ^_^ or even a real monkey if it means I'll live long enough for the "experts" to take a look at me.



Fire here provide EMS because usually they are first on scene. then once the ambulance comes fire let them take over. and sometimes the ambulance takes a while getting to the scene. would you rather be unattended for 10 mins (on rare occasions 30 mins) before a ambulance comes? or would you rather have a crew of 2 or 3 fire/EMTS and 1 fire/Medic treating you and getting you ready for transport?

I should also add that Fire here does NOT transport. we have a contract with another company


----------



## DarcyP (Mar 2, 2011)

*Hi from Canada*

Like the title says Hi from Alberta Canada. I have just joined and also just finished my EMR training. Not licensed yet. Thanks for having me.


----------



## NREMTroe (Mar 3, 2011)

DarcyP said:


> Like the title says Hi from Alberta Canada. I have just joined and also just finished my EMR training. Not licensed yet. Thanks for having me.



EMR? Thats previously first responder correct? 

Anyways, talked to someone today, and apparently basics are supposed to be going to AEMT.. Oh well, medic school comes in august, don't think ill be participating in that class.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 3, 2011)

NREMTroe said:


> EMR? Thats previously first responder correct?
> 
> Anyways, talked to someone today, and apparently basics are supposed to be going to AEMT.. Oh well, medic school comes in august, don't think ill be participating in that class.



AEMT is replacing EMT-I/85 and EMT-I/99, Basics are staying the same as far as NREMT is concerned. But either way, skip AEMT and go straight to medic

And EMR is Canada is their equivalent to EMT-B


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 3, 2011)

The NREMT just posted my numbers. Officially an NREMT-Paramedic.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 3, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> The NREMT just posted my numbers. Officially an NREMT-Paramedic.




Congrats!  First beer is on me!


----------



## Anjel (Mar 3, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> The NREMT just posted my numbers. Officially an NREMT-Paramedic.



Congrats! 

Just remember the only difference between God and a paramedic is that God doesn't go around thinking he's a medic. 

Lol jk... Good job


----------



## DarcyP (Mar 3, 2011)

NREMTroe an EMR is western Canada's version of an EMT-B. There are scope differences but pretty much the same thiing.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 3, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> The NREMT just posted my numbers. Officially an NREMT-Paramedic.



Congrats!!!! That is quite an accomplishment. Be proud of yourself.


----------



## DarcyP (Mar 3, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> The NREMT just posted my numbers. Officially an NREMT-Paramedic.


Well done and congrats!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 3, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> The NREMT just posted my numbers. Officially an NREMT-Paramedic.



Awesome, and congrats.



jtpaintball70 said:


> Congrats!  First beer is on me!


Shouldn't the first one be on HotelCo?


----------



## NREMTroe (Mar 3, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> AEMT is replacing EMT-I/85 and EMT-I/99, Basics are staying the same as far as NREMT is concerned. But either way, skip AEMT and go straight to medic
> 
> And EMR is Canada is their equivalent to EMT-B



Thanks for clearing that up for me, I wasn't quite for sure what was going on with the whole AEMT thing.



HotelCo said:


> The NREMT just posted my numbers. Officially an NREMT-Paramedic.



Congrats!


----------



## socalmedic (Mar 4, 2011)

moving to jackson mississippi, is anybody here near there?


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 4, 2011)

Look what came in the mail today 







But.. I'm also sick. It's a tradeoff.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 4, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Look what came in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## DarcyP (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice! Way to go. Now go out there and save some lives.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 5, 2011)

who calls thier kid Derek?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> who calls thier kid Derek?



Don't be rude, Brown. You can't say anything considering you can't spell 'their'.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 5, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Don't be rude, Brown. You can't say anything considering you can't spell 'their'.



Brown also cannot spell colour, hypoglycaemia or flavour it seems too.

Mrs Brown better not see this, she might get ideas like how she is right ....


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 5, 2011)

What a good laid back week. I had 4 shifts of paid vacation. Then worked four OT shifts at time & 1/2. Did a total of three calls. Except for the few hours driving in a blizzard it was almost like being on vacation. Lay back, do nothing, collect money. 
 Wonder If I can get away with it again next week?

PS: Brown I believe you spell colour and flavour correctly.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 5, 2011)

Outbac1 said:


> PS: Brown I believe you spell colour and flavour correctly.



Should we continue this discussion at Tims?


----------



## Emma (Mar 5, 2011)

So, riding the Metro train home today there was a snack size ziplock baggie of pot on the floor.  It didn't seem to belong to anyone.

We all stood around looking at it and at eachother asking stupid quesions like "should we touch it?" At the next stop a guy grabbed it and walked out.

I *heart* public transportation.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 5, 2011)

Date night.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 5, 2011)

when I get off duty at 0600 on the 10th, I'm off until I go on-call on 0600 the 14th... I think it's time to see The Girl in NM for a few days.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 5, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Date night.



Ohhhhhhhh......fun. ;-)


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 5, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Should we continue this discussion at Tims?



 By all means. Let me know when you are in town (or even within a couple of hundred miles). I'll be glad to buy you a drink.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 6, 2011)

REally? I wish parents would learn that parked motorcycles are NOT toys for their kids. I had to pick my 250 up this morning after some dumb :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: helped her kid climb up onto it to play. I swear I wish I could kill people sometimes.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 6, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> REally? I wish parents would learn that parked motorcycles are NOT toys for their kids. I had to pick my 250 up this morning after some dumb :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: helped her kid climb up onto it to play. I swear I wish I could kill people sometimes.



I want a motorcycle!! Lol. Any suggestions for a first bike? Obviously it should be fast and dangerous


----------



## medicRob (Mar 6, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> REally? I wish parents would learn that parked motorcycles are NOT toys for their kids. I had to pick my 250 up this morning after some dumb :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: helped her kid climb up onto it to play. I swear I wish I could kill people sometimes.



Yeah, I just posted a reply to your facebook stat about that, I would've stabbed somebody if they knocked over my BMW.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep. I looked out my window and saw her helping her kid onto my bike. Then she knocked it over while I was coming out my door yelling and she was pulling th kid off the bike. I really am leaning towards breaking all their knee caps and leaving them to die in the desert. Or coming out the door with my shotgun next time.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 6, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Yep. I looked out my window and saw her helping her kid onto my bike. Then she knocked it over while I was coming out my door yelling and she was pulling th kid off the bike. I really am leaning towards breaking all their knee caps and leaving them to die in the desert. Or coming out the door with my shotgun next time.



Put some GTN paste on the seat next time so its them that fall over and not your bike


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 6, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Put some GTN paste on the seat next time so its them that fall over and not your bike



Lol I like that idea!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 6, 2011)

I just want to say, if I get myself arrested in the next few weeks by the BATFE, then I blame MedicRob


----------



## medicRob (Mar 6, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I just want to say, if I get myself arrested in the next few weeks by the BATFE, then I blame MedicRob



A little ATF raid never hurt anyone (Except WACO)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNu0sR89_BM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 6, 2011)

Onto day 3. 72 hour shifts suck. Luckily I slept almost all night.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 6, 2011)

medicRob said:


> A little ATF raid never hurt anyone (Except WACO)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNu0sR89_BM[/YOUTUBE]



I've flown over the compound a few times when taking patients to Hillcrest. You can still see the bunkers. Eerie...


----------



## medicRob (Mar 6, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I've flown over the compound a few times when taking patients to Hillcrest. You can still see the bunkers. Eerie...



Choppers are so overrated. I prefer comets.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 6, 2011)

Brown wants a home made flame thrower .... although the Police Armed Offenders Squad (SWAT) here have been called out to people with spud guns made out of PVC pipe and so forth


----------



## medicRob (Mar 6, 2011)

Just subscribed to the Annals of Surgery, might subscribe to 'Injury' as well.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 6, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Onto day 3. 72 hour shifts suck. Luckily I slept almost all night.



I'm glad my company finally got rid of those, now we're down to a combination of 24s and 10s (scheduled, anyway). Working the 72s it seemed like there was a new president every time I got off duty


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Put a black plastic bag on the seat and then some molybdenum grease on the plastic. If anyone touches the seat of your bike the grease will get on their clothes and never come out. Probably a bit safer than coming out with a shotgun.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 6, 2011)

Outbac1 said:


> Put a black plastic bag on the seat and then some molybdenum grease on the plastic. If anyone touches the seat of your bike the grease will get on their clothes and never come out. Probably a bit safer than coming out with a shotgun.



It's TX, I don't think anyone would be surprised , but that does sounds like a good idea!


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 6, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Date night.



....... and, does your badger still have enough energy to do his calesthetics?


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 6, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> ....... and, does your badger still have enough energy to do his calesthetics?



Lmao. A gentlemen doesn't tell.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIyixC9NsLI[/YOUTUBE]

DIG.. DIG.. DIG.. DIG.. DIG. DIG. DIG..


----------



## johnmedic (Mar 6, 2011)

So.. is this the thread that everybody posted in to get their posts into the thousands? Just post/repost/repost/repost?! Or where's that thread at, because there's no way..!


----------



## Anjel (Mar 6, 2011)

johnmedic said:


> So.. is this the thread that everybody posted in to get their posts into the thousands? Just post/repost/repost/repost?! Or where's that thread at, because there's no way..!



This is the random thread that any random thought we have we can post in and not get off subject lol. 

^^see video above. I wish I could have the 1.19 minutes of my life back


----------



## Bon-Tech (Mar 6, 2011)

in before the lock


----------



## medicRob (Mar 6, 2011)

bon-tech said:


> in before the lock



▄██████████████▄▐█▄▄▄▄█▌
██████▌▄▌▄▐▐▌███▌▀▀██▀▀
████▄█▌▄▌▄▐▐▌▀███▄▄█▌
▄▄▄▄▄██████████████▀


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 6, 2011)

Bon-Tech said:


> in before the lock



Over 8700 posts in this thread and it hasn't been locked yet.  We've come close to locking it, but haven't seen a need for it so I'm trying to understand the rationale behind this post.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 6, 2011)

medicRob said:


> ▄██████████████▄▐█▄▄▄▄█▌
> ██████▌▄▌▄▐▐▌███▌▀▀██▀▀
> ████▄█▌▄▌▄▐▐▌▀███▄▄█▌
> ▄▄▄▄▄██████████████▀



hahahahah its a whale. Didn't notice that the first few times I saw this.


----------



## Bon-Tech (Mar 6, 2011)

Tough crowd hu? It's a joke hence the , do you seriously think I believe it's gonna get locked? :scratcheshead:




KEVD18 said:


> it is absolutely impossible for us to be off topic. please feel free to chime in with whatever you darn well feel like. l


----------



## medicRob (Mar 6, 2011)

Bon-Tech said:


> Tough crowd hu? It's a joke hence the , do you seriously think I believe it's gonna get locked? :scratcheshead:



I know, I was just aching for a chance to use the Fail whale.


----------



## Bon-Tech (Mar 6, 2011)

No respect,,,


----------



## medicRob (Mar 6, 2011)

bon-tech said:


> no respect,,,



sentence 
▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
████▌▄▌▄▐▐▌█████
████▌▄▌▄▐▐▌▀████
▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀


----------



## Bon-Tech (Mar 6, 2011)

still aching hu? darn...


----------



## foxfire (Mar 6, 2011)

*Grabs popcorn and a soda *
This is going to get interesting.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 6, 2011)

foxfire said:


> *Grabs popcorn and a soda *
> This is going to get interesting.



Bring me back some Popcorn.


----------



## Bon-Tech (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm just kidding around, on this thread anyway. medicRob is a good guy and knows his stuff. He told me so


----------



## medicRob (Mar 6, 2011)

Bon-Tech said:


> medicRob is a good guy and knows his stuff. He told me so



Definitely, if you don't believe me, just ask me.


----------



## foxfire (Mar 6, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Bring me back some Popcorn.


* hands medicrob a big bowl of popcorn *


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 7, 2011)

Katgrl iz sick.


----------



## foxfire (Mar 7, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Katgrl iz sick.


Sorry to hear that. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ClarkKent (Mar 7, 2011)

*Canines training for EMS*

Emergency Services has introduced trained service dogs to help cut costs.
Canines have been used for police work, search & rescue, tracking, service 

dogs, and a variety of other tasks. Now they're assisting Paramedics and

doing so at a much lower cost.


----------



## nakenyon (Mar 7, 2011)

ClarkKent said:


> Emergency Services has introduced trained service dogs to help cut costs.
> Canines have been used for police work, search & rescue, tracking, service
> 
> dogs, and a variety of other tasks. Now they're assisting Paramedics and
> ...



Where can we get one? Lol.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 7, 2011)

ClarkKent said:


> Emergency Services has introduced trained service dogs to help cut costs.
> Canines have been used for police work, search & rescue, tracking, service
> 
> dogs, and a variety of other tasks. Now they're assisting Paramedics and
> ...



I guarantee he follows directions better than a few partners I've had.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 7, 2011)

Mrs Brown is not feeling too well ...

Mrs Brown:  Wow I am really dehydrated right now
Brown:  Go drink some water or Brown will put a 14 into your cube
Mrs Brown:  *Rolls up sleeve, ok!

The correct answer is "I will go drink some water" .... 

*Brown shakes Browns head sadly


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 7, 2011)

ClarkKent said:


> Emergency Services has introduced trained service dogs to help cut costs.
> Canines have been used for police work, search & rescue, tracking, service
> 
> dogs, and a variety of other tasks. Now they're assisting Paramedics and
> ...



"I eat yer face!!!"


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 7, 2011)

Cannot wait till Friday  day 2 of my 4 off, but I get to start the vacation once I get to her house


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 7, 2011)

Brown got yelled at and had to edit this post.

Its seems Mrs Brown has found out how to turn the computer on, and access EMTLife


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 7, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown got yelled at and had to edit this post.
> 
> Its seems Mrs Brown has found out how to turn the computer on, and access EMTLife


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 8, 2011)

Just want to say GO BIG....GO BLUE....GO JACKS

3rd straight Conference Championship.....3rd Straight Tourny appearance for South Dakota State


----------



## medicRob (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey guys, I am a bit curious and wanted to know how many (if any) of you keep a practice notebook?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Studying for another test. This makes two tests in two class days. Oh well. Only 3 more days


----------



## medicRob (Mar 8, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Studying for another test. This makes two tests in two class days. Oh well. Only 3 more days



What is your test on?


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 8, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Hey guys, I am a bit curious and wanted to know how many (if any) of you keep a practice notebook?



Brown keeps sort of a mental log of interesting jobs Brown has been to.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 8, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown keeps sort of a mental log of interesting jobs Brown has been to.



I probably should've elaborated more. I like to keep a digital notebook (paper is fine too) of everything from procedures to patient presentations that I have came across so I can look back on them and review. Beneath many of my entries, I like to put a references section outlining what the latest research says on the condition or procedure in question.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 8, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I probably should've elaborated more. I like to keep a digital notebook (paper is fine too) of everything from procedures to patient presentations that I have came across so I can look back on them and review. Beneath many of my entries, I like to put a references section outlining what the latest research says on the condition or procedure in question.



Just started mine today.  How many hours a day do you sleep... lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 8, 2011)

medicRob said:


> What is your test on?



Meh, medic A&P. I'm not gonna have any trouble I'm thinking. Just going over some stuff as a final brush up and then I'm done for the night with studying. Test is tomorrow at 0800


----------



## medicRob (Mar 8, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Meh, medic A&P. I'm not gonna have any trouble I'm thinking. Just going over some stuff as a final brush up and then I'm done for the night with studying. Test is tomorrow at 0800



Get plenty of rest tonight. That is the best thing you can do.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 8, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Get plenty of rest tonight. That is the best thing you can do.



That's the plan, especially since I have that annoying commute to class


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 8, 2011)

So I go to court Thursday for a traffic citation from 2 years ago.  Long story short, car pulled infront of me, I hit brakes, I tapped the other car.  No damage to either vehicle, no paint trade, no dents (it was under 5mph), no insurance claims, no health claims, cop did not see the incident and just responded per my phone call to cover my own butt.  Officer wrote me for "failure to control speed", which is Texan for "was in an accident and I think he's at fault"


I pled not guilty, and am going off the basis of the state cannot meet its burden of proof and prove its case as the officer didn't witness the accident and there was no physical evidence that an accident had even occurred.



Debating if I want to wear my Paramedic uniform.  If I do, I can A) Claim I just came from work, B ) I drive emergency vehicles, so I can drive safely, and C) Show my CEVO card... and and D) Claim I can't pay the $400 ticket as I don't make any money.  Or would it be too obvious?



Heck, it was 2 years ago, so hopefully the officer doesn't even show up.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 8, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> That's the plan, especially since I have that annoying commute to class


you just need a girlfriend from your paramedic class...


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 8, 2011)

Linuss said:


> So I go to court Thursday for a traffic citation from 2 years ago.  Long story short, car pulled infront of me, I hit brakes, I tapped the other car.  No damage to either vehicle, no paint trade, no dents (it was under 5mph), no insurance claims, no health claims, cop did not see the incident and just responded per my phone call to cover my own butt.  Officer wrote me for "failure to control speed", which is Texan for "was in an accident and I think he's at fault"
> 
> 
> I pled not guilty, and am going off the basis of the state cannot meet its burden of proof and prove its case as the officer didn't witness the accident and there was no physical evidence that an accident had even occurred.
> ...




wearing your uniform may be over the top.  You can simply state that fact that you drive emergency vehicles for a living... if you think that might make the judge NOT make an example out of you.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 8, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> you just need a girlfriend from your paramedic class...



Nope. the only single female in our class happens to have slept around more than anyone I've ever met. No thanks. Besides theres a reason i'm headed to NM is three days


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 8, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Nope. the only single female in our class happens to have slept around more than anyone I've ever met. No thanks. Besides theres a reason i'm headed to NM is three days



Could this be the enigmatic "11th" you were so tight lipped about?  (TsWSS)


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 8, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Nope. the only single female in our class happens to have slept around more than anyone I've ever met.



When in doubt, shroud your spout.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 8, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> wearing your uniform may be over the top.



Yeah, you're only supposed to wear it for dates.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 8, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Could this be the enigmatic "11th" you were so tight lipped about?  (TsWSS)



Possibly... TsWSS? WTH does that mean?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats what she said haahahah


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 8, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Thats what she said haahahah



Heh I was wondering if it was something like that, but that s as a second letter threw me off.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 8, 2011)

I thought in your posts about the 11th on Facebook that you were talking about the iPad release date. ha ha, guess I'm a nerd. 

...still counting down the days to the 11th myself,  gonna be one of the first ones in line for iPad 2. On the way back through from getting my iPad 2, I am gonna sell my iPad 1 back to best buy as part of their buy back program.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 8, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I thought in your posts about the 11th on Facebook that you were talking about the iPad release date. ha ha, guess I'm a nerd.
> 
> ...still counting down the days to the 11th myself,  gonna be one of the first ones in line for iPad 2. On the way back through from getting my iPad 2, I am gonna sell my iPad 1 back to best buy as part of their buy back program.



lol, I don't have the money for an ipad right now  
No, I'm going to Western NM to visit someone on the 11th. I'm leaving here right after I get off work on the 10th.


----------



## HappyParamedicRN (Mar 8, 2011)

The IPAD ROCKS!  I have had mine for a couple months and itwas the best 600 I ever spent!  Best Buy has the 1 st generation on sale to get ready for the new ones!  

Go get one, it will be well worth your money!!


HappyP


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah... I'm not going to spent $600 on a giant iPod touch that proclaims to be a tablet computer when it's not.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 8, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Yeah... I'm not going to spent $600 on a giant iPod touch that proclaims to be a tablet computer when it's not.



Linuss, it will provide you a bigger screen so you can take the video of the accident when mayhem strikes. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZXM_g3mqew[/YOUTUBE]\

Plus, I love my iPad. I am developing some pretty awesome medical apps that are going to hit the app store soon. iOS 4.3 is going to add even more functionality as well.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 8, 2011)

If you showed up to court here in your Ambulance Officer uniform you'd get fired.

So, um, Brown says no.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 8, 2011)

Watching a season of Walker Texas Ranger I got for 13 bucks. 

LOVE IT!!!!

*breaks out into theme song*


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 9, 2011)

Shuttle lands in less than an hour. (just before noon eastern)

USTREAM - http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nasa-hd-tv

Track in live - http://www.n2yo.com/?s=37371


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not EMS related.....but.....it's a little disturbing when this happens like five miles from your home. 



> Federal  authorities have arrested at least one person allegedly  connected to a backpack  bomb found during a Martin Luther King parade  in January.....Viewers in Stevens County told  KHQ at least nine FBI vehicles sped  towards a house near Highway 395 south of  Colville. At least two  counter-assault  vehicles were also at the house, according to the  viewer.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 9, 2011)

Ladies and gentleman, thanks to the electronic version of Annie, I am now CPR certified for another two years. Your applause and standing ovation is not necessary. Thank you.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 9, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Not EMS related.....but.....it's a little disturbing when this happens like five miles from your home.



A couple of weeks ago, they found a pipe bomb in one of our US Bank Buildings, they cleared the area and had the EOD team take care of it.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 9, 2011)

medicRob said:


> A couple of weeks ago, they found a pipe bomb in one of our US Bank Buildings, they cleared the area and had the EOD team take care of it.




let me guess... you wrote the ipad app that they used to control it?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 9, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> let me guess... you wrote the ipad app that they used to control it?



Nope, it was android powered (Thus the reason it didn't detonate). 

http://www.spartaexpositor.com/articles/2011/02/15/news/doc4d5aa0368ff05999458355.txt


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 9, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Nope, it was android powered (Thus the reason it didn't detonate).
> 
> http://www.spartaexpositor.com/articles/2011/02/15/news/doc4d5aa0368ff05999458355.txt





i meant the EOD robot you terrortits!


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 9, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> i meant the EOD robot you terrortits!



Come on, no self respecting meth-chef is gonna write an app to control the PD robot!


----------



## medicRob (Mar 9, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> terrortits!



Autocorrect Fail!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 9, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Autocorrect Fail!




Finally autocorrect does something that doesnt piss me off!


----------



## medicRob (Mar 9, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Come on, no self respecting meth-chef is gonna write an app to control the PD robot!



Lol. I am never gonna live that post down, am I? he he


----------



## Emma (Mar 9, 2011)

In case you haven't seen it yet: www.damnyouautocorrect.com


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 9, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Lol. I am never gonna live that post down, am I? he he



nevar


----------



## medicRob (Mar 9, 2011)

Emma said:


> In case you haven't seen it yet: www.damnyouautocorrect.com



Already showed him on fb. I love that site.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 9, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> i meant the EOD robot you terrortits!



Terrortits? Dolly Parton with PMS?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Terrortits? Dolly Parton with PMS?


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Terrortits? Dolly Parton with PMS?


I was thinking of a particular ex-girlfriend on any day that ended in y.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 9, 2011)

So we're covering Giardia, among other things, right now in class and all I can think of is, "Why is Hank Hill in Harrisons Internal Medicine?"


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well this is probably the best part of today.  The clock in countdown is beginning now.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So we're covering Giardia, among other things, right now in class and all I can think of is, "Why is Hank Hill in Harrisons Internal Medicine?"



I'm gonna throw this disclaimer in first, I love my state, and can see myself living out my days here, BUT...


...the further away from the large and midsize cities you get, the less _King of the Hill_ looks like an animated comedy, and the more it looks like an anthropology film...


----------



## medicRob (Mar 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So we're covering Giardia, among other things, right now in class and all I can think of is, "Why is Hank Hill in Harrisons Internal Medicine?"



Reminds me more of the uni-bomber without his hood.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 9, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Reminds me more of the uni-bomber without his hood.



its the glasses


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 9, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> its the glasses



Did Ted Kazinski have glasses?


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 9, 2011)

Just saw the forecast for next week and South Dakota is going to finally get into the 50's woot woot


----------



## medicRob (Mar 9, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Just saw the forecast for next week and South Dakota is going to finally get into the 50's woot woot



They are talking like we are going to get some snow flurries in the morning. This sucks, I was just getting excited that it started warming up. So much so, that I spent the other day at the river. If it starts getting cold again, I am heading to the bahamas.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 9, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I am heading to the bahamas.



Take me with you!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 9, 2011)

or come to the middle of nowhere, California. its been in the mid 70's all week.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 9, 2011)

ETOH + Isopropyl Alcohol + 60 Ativan + 60 Lisinopril/HCTZ = one really messed up patient.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 10, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I'm gonna throw this disclaimer in first, I love my state, and can see myself living out my days here, BUT...
> 
> 
> ...the further away from the large and midsize cities you get, the less _King of the Hill_ looks like an animated comedy, and the more it looks like an anthropology film...



My vote for post of the week!!!


Wait..., I resemble that comment.  :blush:


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 10, 2011)

Everytime I see ffemt8978 was the last to post in this thread, I automatically think: "Oh boy, looks like it finally got locked."


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 10, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Everytime I see ffemt8978 was the last to post in this thread, I automatically think: "Oh boy, looks like it finally got locked."



i think that about all the threads he posts on


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Tommerag (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm just excited for 50's time to bust out the tshirts and shorts. Had way to many days of negative temps this winter.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 10, 2011)

I have come to the conclusion that people who end posts with "just saying" are complete idiots who want to put out their (often wrong) opinions without wanting anyone to actually judge the quality of their actual argument.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree with JPINFV!

Just saying...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Aprz said:


> I agree with JPINFV!
> 
> Just saying...



ahahahaha. i was thinking of saying that


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 10, 2011)

Aprz said:


> I agree with JPINFV!
> 
> Just saying...


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 10, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Everytime I see ffemt8978 was the last to post in this thread, I automatically think: "Oh boy, looks like it finally got locked."



Naw, that's only if my post immediately precedes his.




usalsfyre said:


> I'm gonna throw this disclaimer in first, I love my state, and can see myself living out my days here, BUT...
> 
> 
> ...the further away from the large and midsize cities you get, the less _King of the Hill_ looks like an animated comedy, and the more it looks like an anthropology film...



Have you met Kevin at my station yet?   Yeah... we've nicknamed him Boomhauer.  Perfect fit.


We won't go in to MY nickname...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> We won't go in to MY nickname...



soo what is your nickname?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 10, 2011)

Yea, you can't say that then not fess up.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 10, 2011)

OMG Brown is struggling to stay awake and has to go to work tonight.

*Brown turns ths radio down, turns the lights off, pulls Brown's cat in the hat hat over Browns eyes (not that itd make much difference anyway Brown is a blind bugger) and has a snooze 

Wake Brown only if somebody is dying


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 10, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Wake Brown only if somebody is dying



But mr brown there is always someone dying somewhere.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.clickondetroit.com/money/27118409/detail.html



> *Authorities had been alerted by a motorist,* and officers spent hours collecting the cash. Martin won't reveal the total except to say it was "five figures."



What an idiot...

He should have called me to collect it, instead of wasting taxpayer's dollars by having the police do it..


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Have you met Kevin at my station yet?   Yeah... we've nicknamed him Boomhauer.  Perfect fit.



Can't say I have, buy it occured to me while looking at the schedule that after knowing nearly everybody on the Mama's side of the company for a long time I now know less than half of them, scary. 




Linuss said:


> We won't go in to MY nickname...



How IS the lighting bolt scar doing by the way?


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 10, 2011)

At the risk of partially resembling Browns comments, Brown is going to go sleep before Brown becomes any less effective as homeostasasssasafrassing 

Brown will probably call off tonight, Brown is shattered


----------



## medicRob (Mar 10, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> How IS the lighting bolt scar doing by the way?



This just got good.


----------



## Emma (Mar 10, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> How IS the lighting bolt scar doing by the way?




That sounds like story time to me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 10, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> How IS the lighting bolt scar doing by the way?



hmmmm....... i see some possible "harry potter" jokes from that nickname


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 10, 2011)

Ah yay made it to Roswell. Only three more hours of riding today. Then two of driving tomorrow then  I get to stay in one place for 3 days


----------



## medicRob (Mar 10, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Ah yay made it to Roswell. Only three more hours of riding today. Then two of driving tomorrow then  I get to stay in one place for 3 days



You going to stop at any of the alien gift shops to pick up some souvenirs?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 10, 2011)

medicRob said:


> You going to stop at any of the alien gift shops to pick up some souvenirs?



Heh, I got over the Roswell tourist traps when I used to do transfers from ABQ to here weekly  I'm more anxious for tomorrow morning to come so I can get to the final destination of this trip


----------



## medicRob (Mar 10, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh, I got over the Roswell tourist traps when I used to do transfers from ABQ to here weekly  I'm more anxious for tomorrow morning to come so I can get to the final destination of this trip



Where would that be? I've heard you talking about the 11th all week on facebook, I'm curious.. what is this big event?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 10, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Where would that be? I've heard you talking about the 11th all week on facebook, I'm curious.. what is this big event?



Just a little place in Western NM. A friend of mine lives out there and I'm spending my little vacation with her


----------



## medicRob (Mar 10, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Just a little place in Western NM. A friend of mine lives out there and I'm spending my little vacation with her



Should've known it was a girl.. lol.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 10, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> At the risk of partially resembling Browns comments, Brown is going to go sleep before Brown becomes any less effective as homeostasasssasafrassing
> 
> Brown will probably call off tonight, Brown is shattered



Uh oh... Hopefully brown is ok.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 10, 2011)

My new toy arrived today, just in time for a thorough trial on shift tomorrow.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 10, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> My new toy arrived today, just in time for a thorough trial on shift tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 708



butt plug with head set?!


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 10, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> butt plug with head set?!



Wondering what the services around you do in there downtime?!?

Ohhh wait, your in Austin. That kinda equipment is sold at Wal Mart down there, no wonder your getting the wrong impression .


----------



## medicRob (Mar 10, 2011)

This has been an excellent week.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 10, 2011)

Yay at my parents... 12 hours left.


----------



## mct601 (Mar 10, 2011)

Turning the big 21 soon. Most celebrate it by going out and getting boozed out of their mind and not remembering it. Me? Applying for my C&R license and concealed carry permit


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 10, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Should've known it was a girl.. lol.



Do you mean to tell me you JUST picked up on that? He has only been taking about it for like a week! Lol. ;-)


----------



## medicRob (Mar 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Do you mean to tell me you JUST picked up on that? He has only been taking about it for like a week! Lol. ;-)



Lol, I thought he was getting ready to stand in line for the iPad 2 like the rest of us "normal" folks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 10, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Lol, I thought he was getting ready to stand in line for the iPad 2 like the rest of us "normal" folks.



But I'm more of a fan of Android  And Zune for MP3 players... so no thanks on the Apple coolaid right now... but I do want a MacBook soon


----------



## Emma (Mar 11, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Lol, I thought he was getting ready to stand in line for the iPad 2 like the rest of us "normal" folks.



I'll be standing in line right after school to buy one.  The iPad happens to be released on our anniversary...he's got no idea I'm getting one for him. He thinks I'm getting it for me. B)


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 11, 2011)

Alright, I'll talk to ya'll on Sunday evening on the way home  Cell and laptop are staying off for my trip  Everyone have fun!


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 11, 2011)

Geeking out and watching Stargate SG-1 (before the Ori) now, and then Eureka later.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 11, 2011)

Watching the whole Tsnumani situation, I hope firetender is okay.


----------



## emt_irl (Mar 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Geeking out and watching Stargate SG-1 (before the Ori) now, and then Eureka later.



me too... such a good show! id love the dvd box set


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 11, 2011)

emt_irl said:


> me too... such a good show! id love the dvd box set



Ok, admitting my geekiness.... I have the box set.h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Geeking out and watching Stargate SG-1 (before the Ori) now, and then Eureka later.



From the "younger" generation..... what are those shows? haha
I've heard of them but never watched them


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 11, 2011)

firefite said:


> From the "younger" generation..... what are those shows? haha
> I've heard of them but never watched them



Younger generation? I'm only 21! 

http://www.hulu.com/stargate-sg-1

All 10 season for free (and legal! ).

It was based off of a movie of the same name, but the show is so good that you don't even need to start with the movie. Check out Season 1, Ep 1. and let me know what you think.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh, and eureka is a newer show on SyFy channel about a town full of geniuses, and the mishaps that occur. It's pretty good.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 11, 2011)

WHY? WHY?!?! Why is it that people always seem to think they have to tell every freaking person they run across things that are none of their business?!?! I mean....do they tell that many people what they had for breakfast? No. Do they tell that many people what color socks they are wearing? NO! So why is it that as soon as someone finds out something about you that you would rather not have spread all over town, they immediately run and tell EVERYONE and within two days, the whole freaking town knows. Oh yea....and it helps when it was one of your good friends that started the whole thing. 

I hate people.  :angry:


----------



## medicRob (Mar 11, 2011)

it will be okay, lightsandsirens.. there are gossipers anywhere you go, it is a part of life, unfortunately.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 11, 2011)

medicRob said:


> it will be okay, lightsandsirens.. there are gossipers anywhere you go, it is a part of life, unfortunately.



I know....I just had to scream at someone....Sorry. 

You know...you sound like a really nice person. ^_^


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Younger generation? I'm only 21!



Dude, didn't you get the memo?  We're old.  People from my class are getting their bachelors this year, and people from yours next year!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Dude, didn't you get the memo?  We're old.  People from my class are getting their bachelors this year, and people from yours next year!



Crap you are right.....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Dude, didn't you get the memo?  We're *old*.  People from my class are getting their bachelors this year, and people from yours next year!



hey. hey. hey. I never said anyone was old hahaha


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Dude, didn't you get the memo?  We're old.  People from my class are getting their bachelors this year, and people from yours next year!



Wait, wait.... I'm 26, and am older than you.  I'm NOT old!!! I will deny it with my dying breath!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Wait, wait.... I'm 26, and am older than you.  I'm NOT old!!! I will deny it with my dying breath!



Linuss your in trouble now....... never use the word "old" haha


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Dude, didn't you get the memo?  We're old.  People from my class are getting their bachelors this year, and people from yours next year!



I refuse to accept it! It seems like just last week that I was graduating high school.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I refuse to accept it! It seems like just last week that I was graduating high school.



Alzheimer's has that affect on people


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 11, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Alzheimer's has that affect on people



You would know.




HotelCo said:


> I refuse to accept it! It seems like just last week that I was graduating high school.



Here's the icing on the cake:  9/11 was a decade ago... kids in 5th grade weren't even alive when 9/11 happened.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 11, 2011)

What am I doing tonight in my free time? Studying A&P... I live such an exciting life.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> What am I doing tonight in my free time? Studying A&P... I live such an exciting life.



I've been off the past 5 days and have left my bed only a handful of times.


Granted I've been sick the whole time where standing up would bring a near syncopal episode... but still.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I've been off the past 5 days and have left my bed only a handful of times.
> 
> 
> Granted I've been sick the whole time where standing up would bring a near syncopal episode... but still.



At least you have an excuse. :mellow:


----------



## Anjel (Mar 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> What am I doing tonight in my free time? Studying A&P... I live such an exciting life.



I'm jealous. My A&P doesn't start till may. 

Good thing there is one invaluable resource I can turn to... MedicRob


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 11, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I'm jealous. My A&P doesn't start till may.
> 
> Good thing there is one invaluable resource I can turn to... MedicRob



Oh, this isn't for a class. I'm just reading an A&P ebook book someone sent me. :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Mar 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Oh, this isn't for a class. I'm just reading an A&P ebook book someone sent me. :unsure:



Ha...nevermind. Should of figured you already took A&P. 

Are you trying to be the future Rob lol 

You are a unique one. That's for sure.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 11, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ha...nevermind. Should of figured you already took A&P.
> 
> Are you trying to be the future Rob lol
> 
> You are a unique one. That's for sure.



Haha. I think I'd be well off if I only knew HALF of what Rob does.


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Haha. I think I'd be well off if I only knew HALF of what Rob does.



I do :unsure:..............well maybe in my sleep


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 11, 2011)

On the subject of being old, MrBrown just told me, "We remember the gulf war.... we are OLD!" Thanks Brown.<_<


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 11, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> On the subject of being old, MrBrown just told me, "We remember the gulf war.... we are OLD!" Thanks Brown.<_<



What war?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 12, 2011)

Tetris is so much better after a bucket of vvoodoo. 

Just sayin... lmao


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 12, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Tetris is so much better after a *bucket of vvoodoo.*



bucket of what? lol


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 12, 2011)

It's 230 in the morning and I have to get up in 3 hours. Why must I be tortured by not being able to fall asleep?!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 12, 2011)

Try this site. Use the brown noise sounds weird but it puts me right to sleep.

www.simplynoise.com


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 12, 2011)

The white noise makes me need to pee!


----------



## Anjel (Mar 12, 2011)

firefite said:


> bucket of what? lol



Voodoo juice lol it obviously got the best of me last night lol it's like 32oz of rum punch


----------



## mct601 (Mar 12, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Voodoo juice lol it obviously got the best of me last night lol it's like 32oz of rum punch



I have had 3 days off of work, which is a rarity. First day, gym and study. Second day, help a friend's business by laying sod (yesterday)- and because of that I CRASHED at 10PM ON A FRIDAY NIGHT. Blah. Today? study and gym again, possibly take out the new Saiga-12. Then back to 24 hours of hell tomorrow.


I wish I could have enjoyed myself last night, I planned on it until I took a moment to relax and when I turned back over it was 6am


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 12, 2011)

Lights is dragging himself out of bed. And yes I know it is 0710, but I was so looking forward to sleeping in till like 1000 or later today. But no, of course not. Nothing ever goes according to plan. :-S


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 12, 2011)

Just finished Consent to Kill by Vince Flynn. Awesome book.

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 12, 2011)

Home this morning, after running for 22 out of 24 hours. To top it off? My F150 blew a sparkplug out of it's 4.6 this morning :angry:. Luckily I was able to put it back in on the side of the road and limp home.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 12, 2011)

Have the partner from hell today. Yay me. Apparently reading on my down time is unacceptable and do you think jesus masturbated? Lord kill me now.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 12, 2011)

Sasha said:


> ...do you think jesus masturbated?


Wow :blink:. I've had a lot of philosophical conversations at work, but this is one for the books...




Sasha said:


> Lord kill me now


Or depending on where in the religious spectrum your beliefs lie, him.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 12, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Home this morning, after running for 22 out of 24 hours. To top it off? My F150 blew a sparkplug out of it's 4.6 this morning :angry:. Luckily I was able to put it back in on the side of the road and limp home.



Well there is your problem. It's a ford...... Should have gone with a chevy. Haha


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 12, 2011)

firefite said:


> Well there is your problem. It's a ford...... Should have gone with a chevy. Haha



No, I think his problem is that it's from a US auto company.


----------



## Emma (Mar 12, 2011)

Went to Great Falls today for a hike and some picture taking.  The river is a little flooded....


----------



## reaper (Mar 12, 2011)

Kayak time!


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 12, 2011)

Emma said:


> Went to Great Falls today for a hike and some picture taking.  The river is a little flooded....



I love spring.   That was some rain the other day.


----------



## Emma (Mar 12, 2011)

reaper said:


> Kayak time!



Ha, there was no kyaking at all. Even the crazy kayak guys who are usually around the bottom of the falls weren't there. The park had more than their usual number of "if you go in the water, you'll die" signs up.

You should be able to see a whole series of falls under the water- they're really cool. Ill post a picture when I'm not on my phone.

It was a lot of rain. I drove home from school Thurs night on the beltway- it was rediculous. I still don't know how I avoided getting hit.


----------



## reaper (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey, Play big or go home!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 12, 2011)

Emma said:


> Went to Great Falls today for a hike and some picture taking.  The river is a little flooded....



I remember being there in 96 when the river dammed itself up with ice and trees and flowed backwards over the falls.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 12, 2011)

The state just posted my Paramedic license numbers.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 13, 2011)

Second night in a row I've tried to study while there's been a hockey game on... I really should know that I won't get any studying done...


----------



## Anjel (Mar 13, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Second night in a row I've tried to study while there's been a hockey game on... I really should know that I won't get any studying done...



You should know better than that. Was it the wings tonight?

I got knocked off a bar stool watching them last night lol it got exciting I guess.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> You should know better than that. Was it the wings tonight?
> 
> I got knocked off a bar stool watching them last night lol it got exciting I guess.


Yup. Wings won 5-3, then I watched the Canucks.

I wish I could have been at that game on Friday! That was great.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 13, 2011)

HotelCo's new nickname is McBadger


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 13, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> HotelCo's new nickname is McBadger



I like it.

And ummm, who watches hockey when there isn't a winter olympics going on?


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 13, 2011)

Daylights savings while at work... I don't know if I miss the hour of sleep, or enjoy getting off an hour earlier...


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 13, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> HotelCo's new nickname is McBadger



Hmm...



Tommerag said:


> I like it.
> 
> And ummm, who watches hockey when there isn't a winter olympics going on?



Cool people do, obviously. ^_^


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 13, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Cool people do, obviously. ^_^



Keep dreaming McBadger, Keep Dreaming


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 13, 2011)

GGGGRRRRR.

Due to working last night AND it being daylights savings, I woke up for a call at 3am (2am for the last 6 months) and was up until I got off work.  Then drove 2 hours back home... so I decided to sleep for a bit which I HATE doing right after getting off work due to it wasting most of my day off.  I set my alarm for 11.


I woke up at 11 and apparently turned the alarm off... and just now woke up again hours later.


I'm angry.  Well rested, but angry.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Meet my new pup, Vtach.

cid:638B6475-0536-450B-A058-55DF7EE3E132/image.jpeg


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 13, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Meet my new pup, Vtach.
> 
> cid:638B6475-0536-450B-A058-55DF7EE3E132/image.jpeg


Let me know if you actually want to add a pic of Vtach.


----------



## wyoskibum (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't  get an eCollar because you always shock Vtach! ;-D


----------



## Anjel (Mar 13, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Meet my new pup, Vtach.
> 
> cid:638B6475-0536-450B-A058-55DF7EE3E132/image.jpeg



aww did you get him? Try again to post the pic lol


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 13, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Meet my new pup, Vtach




^v^v^v^v^v^v^v^v^


----------



## Emma (Mar 13, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> ^v^v^v^v^v^v^v^v^



I like his ears! He will have to grow into them.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lol guys mark your calendars...


----------



## MMiz (Mar 13, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> ^v^v^v^v^v^v^v^v^


I find your picture shocking.  I just want to be clear and you just want to be clear that we're all clear.

That, and congrats!


----------



## Sasha (Mar 13, 2011)

Awwwww hes such a cute wittle doggie!


----------



## foxfire (Mar 13, 2011)

Cute puppy and cool name.B)


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 13, 2011)

Tsunami wave hitting Santa Cruz, CA.  It's amazing how a small wave can do so much damage.  WARNING: There is cussing in it.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MDnlcbRMaQ[/youtube]


----------



## Anjel (Mar 13, 2011)

There is not much I wouldn't do right now for some Zofran and a line with just some NS.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 13, 2011)

Man i keep standing up at the worst times today. Ive lost my footing twice.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 13, 2011)

Off to hockey practice.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Man i keep standing up at the worst times today. Ive lost my footing twice.


Your foot belongs on the ground, not in your partner's keester.


----------



## foxfire (Mar 13, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Your foot belongs on the ground, not in your partner's keester.


Or in your mouth.


----------



## Emma (Mar 13, 2011)

Is it really Monday tomorrow??


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 13, 2011)

It's official, everyone in the house is sick. The cat just sneezed on me.<_<


----------



## Anjel (Mar 13, 2011)

OOo all four admins in a private chat. Something's going on.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> OOo all four admins in a private chat. Something's going on.



They realized their mistake by not offering me a mod spot...


----------



## Anjel (Mar 13, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> They realized their mistake by not offering me a mod spot...



Yes. They are preparing their public apology.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 13, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Your foot belongs on the ground, not in your partner's keester.



That was yesterday. 

Today was my permanent sunday partner. We had quite a lengthy discussion about boobs and jewish girls.

He just kept suddenly stopping every time I stood up.

Btw according to the philosopher I worked with yesterday, the only fact is that there is no facts, only beliefs, and the only reason I feel that science is factual is because I'm 23 and have a defensive wall up and have never lived.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> That was yesterday.
> 
> Today was my permanent sunday partner. We had quite a lengthy discussion about boobs and jewish girls.
> 
> ...



Yesterday was the one who was asking questions about Jesus and all?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes. And just being a general PITA.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Yes. And just being a general PITA.



Don't you love those partners? I truly do like my normal partners. But those temp ones......


----------



## Sasha (Mar 13, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Don't you love those partners? I truly do like my normal partners. But those temp ones......



No. I informed the supervisor that if she put me with him again he may not make it back to the station at the end of shift a second time. He was lucky to make it back yesterday.

Think:
"Where's your partner?"
"Turnpike."


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> No. I informed the supervisor that if she put me with him again he may not make it back to the station at the end of shift a second time. He was lucky to make it back yesterday.
> 
> Think:
> "Where's your partner?"
> "Turnpike."


Aren't you in Florida?  Wouldn't that make the conversation, "Where's your partner?"

"Swamp"


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> No. I informed the supervisor that if she put me with him again he may not make it back to the station at the end of shift a second time. He was lucky to make it back yesterday.
> 
> Think:
> "Where's your partner?"
> "Turnpike."



Uhhh, I've done that.  Called dispatch, told them I was leaving my partner at the hospital, and I was coming back to station for a new partner.  Scary thing is, this wasn't the first time this guy had been abandoned. He was fired not long after.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 14, 2011)

This name in red thing is rather odd.

And as if life wasn't complicated enough, I just got a new thing to make it even more complicated... but it's a good complicated. I just really didn't wanna leave The Girl and TLO and come back here


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 14, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> This name in red thing is rather odd.
> 
> And as if life wasn't complicated enough, I just got a new thing to make it even more complicated... but it's a good complicated. I just really didn't wanna leave The Girl and TLO and come back here



Awwwww.....jealous, jealous. 

Besides, what is this "new thing to make it even more complicated?" h34r:


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 14, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Awwwww.....jealous, jealous.
> 
> Besides, what is this "new thing to make it even more complicated?" h34r:


It involves moving back to NM, starting work towards my RN, if I get my medic it'll be through PerCom, and just generally needing to look at more than just taking care of myself and being able to provide.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 14, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Awwwww.....jealous, jealous.



If he were jealous wouldn't his name be in green?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 14, 2011)

Never mind.


----------



## foxfire (Mar 14, 2011)

I had to figure out how to act when high on pcp this weekend.   Had sooo much fun bouncing off the walls and being a general pain in the side during the drill. Even got a hold of a radio and had to be tackled to get it back. 
I love driving the crews crazy during a drill.h34r:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 14, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> If he were jealous wouldn't his name be in green?



That can be arranged.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 14, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> That can be arranged.


Green name?  I'm ok with that


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 14, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> That can be arranged.



Serious? I'd love that!


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 14, 2011)

*!*

Brown is going to blame Mrs Brown for making Brown feel unwell


----------



## socalmedic (Mar 14, 2011)

I nominate mrbrown to have a brown name.:excl:


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 14, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> I nominate mrbrown to have a brown name.:excl:



Ahem, thats MrBrown to you, proper capitilisation please!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ugh! FML!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 14, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Ugh! FML!



Oh dear! Do come sit in the corner with me. We can cry together. I been feeling like that lately. I have been going through some rough stuff. :-(


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 14, 2011)

So Mrs Brown is once again nagging at Brown to go to medical school, bloody hell woman does she not understand Browns knowledge of science does not extend beyond "proton positive um Brown forgot the rest?"

*Brown rolls out of bed, into Browns orange "DOCTOR" jumspuit, struggles up the stairs to the helicopter and waits for Oz to join Brown before closing the door.

"What did they says it was Oz? Something vs chezburger?"
"Yep Brown its an RTA, apparently persons trapped, Fire Service say it will be some time extricating"
"Righto then, best we be off, better have a looksee and make sure we have plenty of ketamine"

Hello again Ambulance it's Medivac, just getting airborne, be overhead in about ten minutes







Does look rather good does it not? B)


----------



## Sasha (Mar 14, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Aren't you in Florida?  Wouldn't that make the conversation, "Where's your partner?"
> 
> "Swamp"



Yes, and no.

The turnpike is probably full of bodies, and parts of it are so large and overgrown that by the time they find him the evidence of murder would have decayed off of him (just have to hide the O2 bottle I hit him with.). And we drive by it every single day, so I wouldn't even have to stop or pull over, just chuck his lifeless body out the window.

Plus the nearest swamp is a little out of the way.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 14, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> So Mrs Brown is once again nagging at Brown to go to medical school,



I agree with her. I think you should too. 

Listen to the Badger.


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 14, 2011)

You must be one peeved off person if you can chuck a fully grown man out the window of a ambulance.

And today I get to drive to the in-laws.  Yippee. /sarcasm


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 14, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> It involves moving back to NM, starting work towards my RN, if I get my medic it'll be through PerCom, and just generally needing to look at more than just taking care of myself and being able to provide.



Should we expect any more news, say... in about nine months?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 14, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Should we expect any more news, say... in about nine months?



Heh, nope. It's a complicated situation that me and The Girl are making the best of. TLO is also another person 

EDIT: And what a way to come back from vacation. I'm on a 48... Great


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 14, 2011)

Something I learned from hockey practice last night: Wearing a cup is not optional.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 14, 2011)

After a night in the hospital, medicRob is feeling a little bit better


----------



## Anjel (Mar 14, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh, nope. It's a complicated situation that me and The Girl are making the best of. TLO is also another person
> 
> EDIT: And what a way to come back from vacation. I'm on a 48... Great



TLO = the little one. 

Duh haha


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 14, 2011)

medicRob said:


> After a night in the hospital, medicRob is feeling a little bit better



Dude wait.. what'd I miss? Was that hospital for work or hospital because they admitted you?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> TLO = the little one.
> 
> Duh haha



Maybe...


----------



## medicRob (Mar 14, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Dude wait.. what'd I miss? Was that hospital for work or hospital because they admitted you?



Chest pain, most likely stress related.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 14, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Chest pain, most likely stress related.



Dude that sucks man. I hope you get better ASAP!


----------



## medicRob (Mar 14, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Dude that sucks man. I hope you get better ASAP!



Only time will tell, I will be in bed for the next few days. I arranged time off with work.


----------



## socalmedic (Mar 14, 2011)

@rob,  I would give you some NTG but the MICN wont let me...jk

on a side note. only 8 days untill I move to MISSISSIPPI. finely an area with no MICNs.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 14, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Only time will tell, I will be in bed for the next few days. I arranged time off with work.



I go to one day of it work and my Internet support group falls apart huh?


----------



## Emma (Mar 14, 2011)

Happy Pi Day! 


Unrelated...Rob, I hope you feel better fast.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 14, 2011)

I got cleared for the road today. 
Tomorrow is my first shift without a preceptor, and it's a 24. h34r:

Feel better soon, Rob!


----------



## Anjel (Mar 14, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I got cleared for the road today.
> Tomorrow is my first shift without a preceptor, and it's a 24. h34r:
> 
> Feel better soon, Rob!



Yay congrats. 

And ditto to Rob. Feel better.


----------



## foxfire (Mar 14, 2011)

* hands rob a cup of relaxing tea * hope you feel better.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 14, 2011)

So it's looking more and more like respiratory therapy school is in the future for me. 

15 months to knock out chem, micro and a humanities class (should be plenty of time). Haven't been a student in a college setting in 7 years. Should be interesting.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 14, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> So it's looking more and more like respiratory therapy school is in the future for me.
> 
> 15 months to knock out chem, micro and a humanities class (should be plenty of time). Haven't been a student in a college setting in 7 years. Should be interesting.


Good luck man. I'm hoping to start knocking out pre reqs for nursing school starting in teh fall.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> So it's looking more and more like respiratory therapy school is in the future for me.
> 
> 15 months to knock out chem, micro and a humanities class (should be plenty of time). Haven't been a student in a college setting in 7 years. Should be interesting.



You will be an awesome RRT! I considered RRT before nursing school, I had an obsession with ventilators and blood gases. You will do great, my friend. 


Thanks for the get well soon wishes guys. The exact cause of the C/p was not determined, but believed to be stress-related (watched helplessly as a friend burned to death in her car a few years back, anniversary of the event was recently, plus received some devastating news the night of the event that I wont get into). Doc told me to take it easy for a few days until I get in to see the Cardiologist. I am assuming there is a holter monitor in my future. 

All in all, I think I will be okay.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2011)

I mght have a job back in NM! ER Tech III at a brand new ER being built in the city. Then happiness on the housing front I hope, and then start RN pre-reqs in the fall. Screw West Texas.

EDIT: Although I did get to play with these guys today 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30389818&l=8813320360&id=110000979


----------



## medicRob (Mar 15, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I mght have a job back in NM! ER Tech III at a brand new ER being built in the city. Then happiness on the housing front I hope, and then start RN pre-reqs in the fall. Screw West Texas.
> 
> EDIT: Although I did get to play with these guys today
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30389818&l=8813320360&id=110000979



Awesome! You are well on your way to being something great, my friend. I see a very successful future ahead of you, regardless of what path you choose.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Awesome! You are well on your way to being something great, my friend. I see a very successful future ahead of you, regardless of what path you choose.


Thanks man  I remember someone telling me a while back that there's no downside to knowing when it's time to check out from EMS for a while... I'm getting burnt out with the attitudes out here in EMS. I figure get my RN, challenge my medic (since I actually DO have all the medic courses already and a decent amount of lead ALS experience), then work on getting my CEN, FP-C and finding a good fixed wing company. But I'll never turn my back altogether on EMS, it's been good to me so far.
EDIT: plus RN is a more stable job for a family...


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 15, 2011)

I hope you get feeling better Rob....you still going to be able to come down this week to the Choo-Choo?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 15, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Thanks man  I remember someone telling me a while back that there's no downside to knowing when it's time to check out from EMS for a while... I'm getting burnt out with the attitudes out here in EMS. I figure get my RN, challenge my medic (since I actually DO have all the medic courses already and a decent amount of lead ALS experience), then work on getting my CEN, FP-C and finding a good fixed wing company. But I'll never turn my back altogether on EMS, it's been good to me so far.
> EDIT: plus RN is a more stable job for a family...



Once you get 1,000 hours of critical care experience in, you should look toward CCRN, it is respected in ICU's and Flight Services nationally. If you want to work with a critical care ground transport unit, you should look into CTRN. 

Some info on CTRN:

http://www.ena.org/statecouncils/Orientation/2008/Documents/BCENCTRNBrochure.pdf

Some info on CCRN:
http://www.aacn.org/WD/Certifications/Docs/certexamhandbook.pdf

As an RN, you will probably want CFRN over FP-C if you intend to go to flight. Your best bet would be CCRN though, because CFRN isn't recognized by all agencies (surprisingly enough). 

You will get a chance through your clinicals in nursing school to work in tons of specialty areas. This will help you get a better idea of where you want to be. When I started nursing school, I thought I wanted to be an ER nurse, but then I realized Critical Care / Trauma was for me. 

Also, don't discount the burn unit. Severe burns are the perfect example of complex medical situations caused by trauma. Severe burn patients are some of the most complex and challenging patients out there. Someone with your brain could be a true asset to a burn unit.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks a lot man, I really do appreciate the advice  As for seeing different floors, I've seen almost every floor as a tech (job title was originally Oncology Tech, but I floated everywhere and anywhere) and I know from the experience, Critical Care or EM is where I want to get my feet wet. But you are one of the people I really look up to, because you're at a spot I want to be at eventually. 
And I'm open to all critical care. UNMH has several ICUs, and when I did rotations for medic in the Trauma/Burn ICU I loved it there! More than even the trauma room or the MICU. I can't wait to start nursing school and find out though. I figure experience as a nurse and maybe staying in EMS on the side to keep my certs up will help make me a semi-rounded (not just physically like I am ) provider in all cases.
And as for CCRN vs FP-C, I just couldn't remember the different nursing certs like that and just tossed out FP-C to show I wanna do fixed wing flight  


medicRob said:


> Once you get 1,000 hours of critical care experience in, you should look toward CCRN, it is respected in ICU's and Flight Services nationally. If you want to work with a critical care ground transport unit, you should look into CTRN.
> 
> Some info on CTRN:
> 
> ...


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmm... I might need to crash soon... It's so late it's early


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2011)

But first... I think there's something that needs to be done.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2011)

Can't quite put my finger on it though...


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmmm any ideas?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 15, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Thanks a lot man, I really do appreciate the advice  As for seeing different floors, I've seen almost every floor as a tech (job title was originally Oncology Tech, but I floated everywhere and anywhere) and I know from the experience, Critical Care or EM is where I want to get my feet wet. But you are one of the people I really look up to, because you're at a spot I want to be at eventually.
> And I'm open to all critical care. UNMH has several ICUs, and when I did rotations for medic in the Trauma/Burn ICU I loved it there! More than even the trauma room or the MICU. I can't wait to start nursing school and find out though. I figure experience as a nurse and maybe staying in EMS on the side to keep my certs up will help make me a semi-rounded (not just physically like I am ) provider in all cases.
> And as for CCRN vs FP-C, I just couldn't remember the different nursing certs like that and just tossed out FP-C to show I wanna do fixed wing flight



Check with some of your area flight services and see if they have Ride along/observer programs. These programs are usually open to EMS Providers, Dispatchers, Nursing Students, Nurses, etc.  You ride 3rd for a shift with a flight crew. While you are not allowed to perform any interventions (although you can offer a hand when asked such as bagging a patient, etc), you will get to see what a day is like in HEMS). See if you can't tag along with a fixed wing team. Folks in HEMS are always willing to help out ground EMS providers in their educational endeavors and professional development.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Check with some of your area flight services and see if they have Ride along/observer programs. These programs are usually open to EMS Providers, Dispatchers, Nursing Students, Nurses, etc.  You ride 3rd for a shift with a flight crew. While you are not allowed to perform any interventions (although you can offer a hand when asked such as bagging a patient, etc), you will get to see what a day is like in HEMS). See if you can't tag along with a fixed wing team. Folks in HEMS are always willing to help out ground EMS providers in their educational endeavors and professional development.



I've had a good relationship with SW Medevac in the past when I used to pick them up in ABQ, and that has continued out here now that they're Native Air. I might get a hold of them about fixed wing at least  Thanks for the idea


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2011)

And that gives me another thing to do... I need a two bedroom (at least) place in ABQ for when I find a job.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2011)

And one last thing...


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2011)

I get 9k!


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 15, 2011)

You're going  split it with me right?
I could use 4.5k.....


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2011)

frostbiteEMT said:


> You're going  split it with me right?
> I could use 4.5k.....



MAybe... but in all the time I've posted in this thread I believe this is the first triple zero post I've taken


----------



## medicRob (Mar 15, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I get 9k!



9k? Did you become a drug dealer over the weekend?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2011)

medicRob said:


> 9k? Did you become a drug dealer over the weekend?


Heh that might make things a little easier right now  I could use that much cash


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 15, 2011)

That is why he didn't want to leave! Just got his business up and running!


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 15, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> That is why he didn't want to leave! Just got his business up and running!


Yeah....I was supposed to be his supplier...that little fink got Rob to do it instead cause Rob has better drugs....


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2011)

frostbiteEMT said:


> Yeah....I was supposed to be his supplier...that little fink got Rob to do it instead cause Rob has better drugs....



Hey, EMT-I vs RN... yea, I know who's got the best stuff


----------



## hatsuo (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't sleep!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 15, 2011)

hatsuo said:


> I can't sleep!



Dude! Its only 0100 in Dallas....the night is still young....no need to sleep.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Dude! Its only 0100 in Dallas....the night is still young....no need to sleep.



Heh, it's only 0100 here in BFE, but I am just heading to sleep. But then agian I'm on duty and I do like getting paid to sleep sometimes


----------



## medicRob (Mar 15, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh, it's only 0100 here in BFE, but I am just heading to sleep. But then agian I'm on duty and I do like getting paid to sleep sometimes



You will have to tell me all about your epiphany you had this weekend on facebook tomorrow. I always enjoy hearing about things going well for friends.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 15, 2011)

medicRob said:


> You will be an awesome RRT! I considered RRT before nursing school, I had an obsession with ventilators and blood gases. You will do great, my friend.



Thanks for the vote of confidence. When I was doing CCT I found the part I enjoyed the most was ventilatory management (not just PPV, overall respiratory status), and it's been the thing I miss the most. Throw in a son with asthma, and my path has been kinda clear for a while. What's taken me longer than I would like is to get up the courage to completely change directions for a while. 



medicRob said:


> Thanks for the get well soon wishes guys. The exact cause of the C/p was not determined, but believed to be stress-related (watched helplessly as a friend burned to death in her car a few years back, anniversary of the event was recently, plus received some devastating news the night of the event that I wont get into). Doc told me to take it easy for a few days until I get in to see the Cardiologist. I am assuming there is a holter monitor in my future.
> 
> All in all, I think I will be okay.



Glad to see your ok. Stress sneaks up on you without even realizing it. A week or so off has alway done me wonders and left me with new perspective when it's time to get back to work. Exercise is another one that helps me out (although I'm being a gigantic hypocrite here as I haven't worked out consistently in a year). 

So how long will it take you to hack the holter monitor so it displays your rhythm on an iPad?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> So how long will it take you to hack the holter monitor so it displays your rhythm on an iPad?



I figure with the iOS 4.3 jailbreak coming next week, and the fact that it usually takes about 4 days to code a proper bluetooth stack in Obective C, about a week and a half.  I also intend to hook that bad boy up to guitar hero and win me some points... You know, Sinus-Tach my way to success.


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 15, 2011)

Let me know when I can be a groupie for medicRob and the Swinging V-Tachs


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 15, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Let me know when I can be a groupie for medicRob and the Swinging V-Tachs





An EMS version of Amateur Transplants?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuZl9tRqjoQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## medicRob (Mar 15, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> An EMS version of Amateur Transplants?
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuZl9tRqjoQ&feature=related[/youtube]



I was thinking something more closely related to The Baseballs

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM2177pHMT0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 15, 2011)

Holding down the menu button on the EVO makes live chat functional.  My cell signal out in the boonies, not so good for live chat.  And soon home after house hunting in the Twin Cities.


----------



## ClarkKent (Mar 15, 2011)

*Why you should text and drive at the same time*



















WHISKEY TANGO FOXTROT, is all I am going to say.  Do not ask me if he made it or was even hunt I have not clue.  This was sent to me in a e-mail today.


PS
I did not post this in "Did That Just Happen?" because I don't know if it happened or not.  Thought I should pass it along


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 16, 2011)

WOW, that is one of the coolest things I've ever seen!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 16, 2011)

you mean "why you shouldn't text and drive" right? lol


----------



## ClarkKent (Mar 16, 2011)

firefite said:


> you mean "why you shouldn't text and drive" right? lol



That was the quote in the e-mail so I was just passing it along.

I would really like to know the out come of this.  Did the driver get hit, was there a passenger in the SUV??  If so what is her status??


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 16, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq2Xwy3ES30[/youtube]


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sitting in the ER......waiting.......yeaaaaa meeeeee.......


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 16, 2011)

ClarkKent said:


> That was the quote in the e-mail so I was just passing it along.
> 
> I would really like to know the out come of this.  Did the driver get hit, was there a passenger in the SUV??  If so what is her status??



from what i can see in the picture it looks like there was only a driver. and i dont see any blood (that doesnt mean much). the SUV looks to intact for there to have been a passenger. the guard rail goes right thru the passenger side of the SUV. so in order for the passenger to get out it looks like the SUV would have to be cut in multipul places. (just from what i see. i could be wrong)


----------



## ClarkKent (Mar 16, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Sitting in the ER......waiting.......yeaaaaa meeeeee.......



You in the ER for IFT, drop off, or are you being seen??  Hope all is well


----------



## ClarkKent (Mar 16, 2011)

firefite said:


> from what i can see in the picture it looks like there was only a driver. and i dont see any blood (that doesnt mean much). the SUV looks to intact for there to have been a passenger. the guard rail goes right thru the passenger side of the SUV. so in order for the passenger to get out it looks like the SUV would have to be cut in multipul places. (just from what i see. i could be wrong)



That is what I was thinking, but you never know until you read the report (about the passenger, could have be in infant).


----------



## ClarkKent (Mar 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq2Xwy3ES30[/youtube]



LOL the last 10 seconds what worth watching!!!!!!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 16, 2011)

> Thanks for the vote of confidence. When I was doing CCT I found the part I enjoyed the most was ventilatory management (not just PPV, overall respiratory status), and it's been the thing I miss the most. Throw in a son with asthma, and my path has been kinda clear for a while. What's taken me longer than I would like is to get up the courage to completely change directions for a while.



Just watch out for the severely limited career path choices that you get with RT vs RN.  We play a vital role, but our role is very "narrow".  I love the clinical aspects of RT but it does get old and start to grind on you as one ages (just like anything else in medicine) and the lack of lateral and upward mobility like you see in nursing along with ever increasing levels of inane politics (in the profession itself....and I mean really, really stupid politics; not going into that further publicly lest I draw VentMedic's lurking altergo into a foam in the corner of her mouth "you're a blight on the face of the profession" hissy fit debacle like happened before she was banned the last time) are making me leave it for greener pastures.  I will continue to volunteer and maybe pick up a shift here and there, but as far as a day to day job in a hospital, I just don't have the tolerance for that anymore.   

That said, if I can ever be of assistance if you do go to RT school, please feel free to PM me.  



> the SUV looks to intact for there to have been a passenger.


Rule #1 of Injury Patterns:  What the vehicle looks like means exactly jack :censored::censored::censored::censored: as far as what the patient/victim will look like.

For a guardrail through the cab like that, the vehicle can look relatively find and the victim still winds up looking like hamburger and potentially being scattered everywhere from the dashboard to the road.  Been there, seen it, got the photos I'm not allowed to post due to legal issues to prove it.


----------



## ClarkKent (Mar 16, 2011)

I was not there and this was passed off to me so I do not think I am legal.  I hope I am, if not I am next on the ban list


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 16, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Rule #1 of Injury Patterns:  What the vehicle looks like means exactly jack :censored::censored::censored::censored: as far as what the patient/victim will look like.
> 
> For a guardrail through the cab like that, the vehicle can look relatively find and the victim still winds up looking like hamburger and potentially being scattered everywhere from the dashboard to the road.  Been there, seen it, got the photos I'm not allowed to post due to legal issues to prove it.



yeah i know and i have seen that. i was just basing it off of what i saw in the picture. the scene looks too "clean" so speaking for there to be involvement by EMS and possibly fire. just speaking from what i have seen.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 16, 2011)

ClarkKent said:


> You in the ER for IFT, drop off, or are you being seen??  Hope all is well



Not me being seen. But my sister snowboarded head first into a tree today on the hill. Thank God she was wearing a helmet. She ended up having a simple Cantu Grade III concussion. CT was negative for any bleeding. 

She thinks she was out for around 5 minutes, does not remember much after the hit, and has been dizzy and nauseated on and off all afternoon. So we took her in just to be safe. At least now I know it's just a concussion and not a bleed. ;-) So I am not so worried any more.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm glad to hear she is doing well.   Have the George of the Jungle and Sonny Bono jokes started yet?  I speak of this as someone who skied into a tree himself and endured that crap for two solid months.  My coworkers at the ambulance service actually cracked my phone and changed the ringtone to the George of the Jungle theme song and then a few days later to "I Got You Babe" (a song, as much as I hate to admit it, I actually happen to like for some peculiar reason).


----------



## medicRob (Mar 16, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Not me being seen. But my sister snowboarded head first into a tree today on the hill. Thank God she was wearing a helmet. She ended up having a simple Cantu Grade III concussion. CT was negative for any bleeding.
> 
> She thinks she was out for around 5 minutes, does not remember much after the hit, and has been dizzy and nauseated on and off all afternoon. So we took her in just to be safe. At least now I know it's just a concussion and not a bleed. ;-) So I am not so worried any more.



I'm sorry to hear that. I hope all turns out well. She was fortunate that it wasn't a bleed. Taking her to a hospital for a scan was the right choice. After all, you don't want to wait til the Lucid interval then the fall-out to realize that someone has an epidural hematoma if you can help it. I'd say she will have a pretty bad headache for the next few days, but that is a lot better than a sudden drop in BP. 

All the best, bro.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks y'all. She is doing fine now. She is asleep. The doc said she will probably have severe headaches and possibly nausea, dizziness, mood swings, trouble concentrating and maybe even trouble sleeping for several days to weeks. On the scan we all figured much much much better safe than sorry. Especially since you only get one brain. ;-) Besides, that's what you pay into insurance for years and years for. Right? 

I told her, next time hit a little harder and lose consciousness for a little longer and you will get a helicopter ride to the city.  Yes.....I was kidding.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 16, 2011)

Having a serious talk with The Girl... this is an interesting night. Skype is a wonderful invention


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 16, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Having a serious talk with The Girl... this is an interesting night. Skype is a wonderful invention



Everything ok?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 16, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Everything ok?



Very much so  We're just trying to get plans at least outlined and figure out whatwe're going to do.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 16, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Very much so  We're just trying to get plans at least outlined and figure out whatwe're going to do.



Oh good. Just sounded originally like it could be either good or bad. Good luck!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 16, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh good. Just sounded originally like it could be either good or bad. Good luck!



Lol that it could  And it could almost maybe possibly be because I miss her and just wanted to see her on Skype while we talked  Plus I'm very bored at work.


----------



## socalmedic (Mar 16, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Lol that it could  And it could almost maybe possibly be because I miss her and just wanted to see her on Skype while we talked  Plus I'm very bored at work.



how cute.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 16, 2011)

OMG Skype is awesome


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 16, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> how cute.



Heh Thanks  I hate being 8 hours from her right now.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 16, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh Thanks  I hate being 8 hours from her right now.



And I thought an hour from my fiance is bad lol


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> And I thought an hour from my fiance is bad lol



Brown will be sleeping on the couch tonight, so Brown could be on another planet as far as Brown is concerned ..... 

Brown is scared :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Mar 16, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown will be sleeping on the couch tonight, so Brown could be on another planet as far as Brown is concerned .....
> 
> Brown is scared :unsure:



uh oh. you really did make her mad lol


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> uh oh. you really did make her mad lol



It was bound to happen sooner or later mate .... but let is be no secret that Brown loves Mrs Brown very much.

Brown is a boorish pig headed Brown who deserves a good thunking or to have Browns gonads stapled to the floor.

Brown would go to the store and buy chocolates to make up for it, but would probably just eat them on the way home.

Chocolate, specifically super hella mega chunky cookies n cream chocolate i ce cream, is Browns secret vice.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 16, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> It was bound to happen sooner or later mate .... but let is be no secret that Brown loves Mrs Brown very much.
> 
> Brown is a boorish pig headed Brown who deserves a good thunking or to have Browns gonads stapled to the floor.
> 
> ...



It is evident that brown does love mrs brown very much and has seen the error of his ways. 

I hope things are well for you and the mrs and you get to sleep in your bed again soon.

And that is not very good for your diet sir. lol


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 16, 2011)

Only three calls in 21 hours... Let's continue that number for the rest of this shift!


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2011)

LISTEN UP NEIGHBORS:

I am not going to tolerate 8 hours of your dogs freaking barking outside because someone's doing work inside your house again today. Stop being lazy, let them in, and pay attention to them so they don't bother the worker. It's hot, they're miserable and loud and bother the heck out of my dogs.

Sincerely,
Got woken up by a beagle barking.


----------



## Emma (Mar 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> And I thought an hour from my fiance is bad lol



I was 9hrs away. He proposed, moved out to DC 2 weeks later, and I didn't see him for a year till I moved here too.  That was highly annoying.


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 16, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Especially since you only get one brain. ;-)



Yes, but two hemispheres.  Enjoy a hemispherectomy, on the house.


----------



## ClarkKent (Mar 16, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Not me being seen. But my sister snowboarded head first into a tree today on the hill. Thank God she was wearing a helmet. She ended up having a simple Cantu Grade III concussion. CT was negative for any bleeding.
> 
> She thinks she was out for around 5 minutes, does not remember much after the hit, and has been dizzy and nauseated on and off all afternoon. So we took her in just to be safe. At least now I know it's just a concussion and not a bleed. ;-) So I am not so worried any more.



Man I am glad to hear that it was not you and everything is ok.  Sorry to hear about your sister, hope she is doing better now.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 16, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Yes, but two hemispheres.  Enjoy a hemispherectomy, on the house.



Interesting things happen to patients who have underwent separation of hemispheres by way of slicing the corpus callosum. Look up, "Split Brain Syndrome". It is amazing how one hemisphere can pick up where another left off, and even more amazing how the development of one hemisphere can hinder an individual's abilities that are dominated by another. The brain is absolutely fantastic, thus the reason I chose traumatic brain injury to be my emphasis area in my ACNP program.


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 16, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Interesting things happen to patients who have underwent separation of hemispheres by way of slicing the corpus callosum. Look up, "Split Brain Syndrome". It is amazing how one hemisphere can pick up where another left off, and even more amazing how the development of one hemisphere can hinder an individual's abilities that are dominated by another. The brain is absolutely fantastic, thus the reason I chose traumatic brain injury to be my emphasis area in my ACNP program.



Apparently fully functioning adults with only half a brain.  Neat trick. o.o


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 16, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Apparently fully functioning adults with only half a brain.  Neat trick. o.o



My second cousin literally does do exactly that.  She was the first person to survive a full hemispherectomy performed in the US to control epileptic seizures.  She's amazingly functional, if a little slow.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 16, 2011)

So I realized today it's better to be able to turn down a job your not sure you want than to not get it at all.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 16, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> So I realized today it's better to be able to turn down a job your not sure you want than to not get it at all.



In a that sucks all the way around kinda way.

Which side did you fall on?


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 16, 2011)

On a date. Going great


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 16, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> In a that sucks all the way around kinda way.
> 
> Which side did you fall on?



Didn't get it. I wasn't sure I wanted it as it would likely interfere with going back to school plans, but it still stings.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 16, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> On a date. Going great



Uh if it's going so well... PUT THE CELL PHONE AWAY!!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 16, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> On a date. Going great



Why are you on your phone on an EMS forum?!


Jeez, and Lucid says I suck with girls...


----------



## Emma (Mar 16, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Uh if it's going so well... PUT THE CELL PHONE AWAY!!!




Second this...quick before you're seen with it! h34r:


----------



## Anjel (Mar 16, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Why are you on your phone on an EMS forum?!
> 
> 
> Jeez, and Lucid says I suck with girls...



HAHA He is a diehard emtlifer. He can't help it. poor girl.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 16, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> On a date. Going great


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 16, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Didn't get it. I wasn't sure I wanted it as it would likely interfere with going back to school plans, but it still stings.



I get that.  Hubby just got passed over for promotion...not because he wasn't the best choice, but because he hadn't finished his degree.  I just wanted to smack those people around a little bit.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 16, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> On a date. Going great


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 16, 2011)

Federal e-file accepted.  Now for the state to do the same and rip a hole in the checking account.



usafmedic45 said:


> My second cousin literally does do exactly that.  She was the first person to survive a full hemispherectomy performed in the US to control epileptic seizures.  She's amazingly functional, if a little slow.



The first sentence starts like you're about to rip on a family member, then you finish with something heart warming.  Nicely done.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 16, 2011)

My 72 turned into a 60 + 12 hours of on call. So what am I doing now? Watching season 1 of Emergency! and talking to The Girl on Skype. Contemplating using my 24 hours off to drive 16 hours round trip and spend about 6 hours with her before I go back on duty on Friday morning.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 16, 2011)

Did the site banner just change?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Did the site banner just change?



Been like that for a bit now


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 16, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> My 72 turned into a 60 + 12 hours of on call. So what am I doing now? Watching season 1 of Emergency! and talking to The Girl on Skype. Contemplating using my 24 hours off to drive 16 hours round trip and spend about 6 hours with her before I go back on duty on Friday morning.



You only live once.  One of my favorite weekends ever was a 56 hour round trip to Toronto, coming home with a snowstorm hot on our heels.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 16, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> My 72 turned into a 60 + 12 hours of on call. So what am I doing now? Watching season 1 of Emergency! and talking to The Girl on Skype. Contemplating using my 24 hours off to drive 16 hours round trip and spend about 6 hours with her before I go back on duty on Friday morning.



Do it. Don't think twice.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 16, 2011)

Screw that, show my vote for sleeping.

Or have her drive.




Hey, they demand being treated like equals!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 16, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Or have her drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or meet halfway...


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 16, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Screw that, show my vote for sleeping.
> 
> Or have her drive.
> 
> ...


There is a small complication for asking her to drive eight hours to see me. Besides I slept a whole 6 hours in the last 24, and hopefully another 4 or so tonight. I'll be good to go


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 16, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> There is a small complication for asking her to drive eight hours to see me.



Her husband?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 16, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Her husband?



Lol nope


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 16, 2011)

She's in prison?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 16, 2011)

Linuss said:


> She's in prison?



Pretty sure that's it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 16, 2011)

Linuss said:


> She's in prison?



Heh, not that either. Look, just take my word for it. It's much easier for me to drive teh trip than for her to try it.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 16, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh, not that either. Look, just take my word for it. It's much easier for me to drive teh trip than for *them* to try it.



See JT I have it all figured out. Linuss is a little slow. haha jk


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 16, 2011)

urge to use mod powers for self gain rising ;p I have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## Anjel (Mar 16, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> urge to use mod powers for self gain rising ;p I have no idea what you're talking about



nice way to cover your tracks lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 16, 2011)

She's actually an animal and you're in to bestiality?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 16, 2011)

Linuss said:


> She's actually an animal and you're in to bestiality?



 :wacko:


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 16, 2011)

She's too young to have a license?


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 16, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh, not that either. Look, just take my word for it. It's much easier for me to drive teh trip than for her to try it.




Children.  Lots of them.  I recongize the pattern.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 16, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> She's too young to have a license?



Considering the fact that I'm 23, that would be more than just a little creepy.... not to mention illegal.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 16, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Children.  Lots of them.  I recongize the pattern.



Heh, not lots of children.

EDIT: and dear god this seems like it's turning into 20 questions... I'm gonna ignore this thread for a while.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 16, 2011)

You guys are spending way too much time on topic...

Get off topic!


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 16, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh, not lots of children.
> 
> EDIT: and dear god this seems like it's turning into 20 questions... I'm gonna ignore this thread for a while.



From personal experince, rugrats don't take kindly to an 8 hour trip.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 16, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Apparently fully functioning adults with only half a brain.  Neat trick. o.o



More like some individuals able to draw one shape with one hand while simultaneously drawing another shape with the other. Look up "Split Brain Experiments".


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 16, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Considering the fact that I'm 23, that would be more than just a little creepy.... not to mention illegal.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey, 17 is legal in Texas... and 16 in Michigan.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 16, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> The first sentence starts like you're about to rip on a family member, then you finish with something heart warming.  Nicely done.


She's a very interesting case and one of the people I am most protective of.  If you ever want to see me truly pissed, be mean to her.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 16, 2011)

Everyone keeps trying to stay on topic...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 16, 2011)

If  you have 3 quarters, 4 dimes, and 4 pennies, you have $1.19. You also  have the largest amount of money in coins without being able to make  change for a dollar.

You're welcome jt. =)


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 16, 2011)

I got home tonight 45 minutes late to find all 5 of my punks awake and running around shouting and playing.

The baby had ripped off her diaper and the babysitter (my MIL) didn't notice.

I love life!


----------



## Anjel (Mar 16, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Hey, 17 is legal in Texas... and 16 in Michigan.



Good ol michigan.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Good ol michigan.



I miss going to Great Lakes Crossing on Fridays  :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Mar 16, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I miss going to Great Lakes Crossing on Fridays  :unsure:



NICE!  its great lakes outlets now.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 16, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Uh if it's going so well... PUT THE CELL PHONE AWAY!!!



Lol... she was in the bathroom.

Although, I guess it is kind of sad that I want to update EMTLife how my date was going... :unsure:


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Good ol michigan.



:beerchug::usa:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 16, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Lol... she was in the bathroom.
> 
> Although, I guess it is kind of sad that Iwant to update EMTLife how my date was going... :unsure:



You were updating EMTLife, and she was updating F*MyLife:unsure:


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>



"Say man, you got a joint?"

"Uhhhh, no man not on me"

"It'd be a whole lot cooler if you did..."


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 16, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> You were updating EMTLife, and she was updating F*MyLife:unsure:



Psh. This was our fourth date, so I hope not. lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 16, 2011)

Does she know you're moving to Texas?B)


----------



## medicRob (Mar 17, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> "Say man, you got a joint?"
> 
> "Uhhhh, no man not on me"
> 
> "It'd be a whole lot cooler if you did..."



Grandma's boy?


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 17, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Grandma's boy?



Dazed and Confused, where the "you get older" line originally came from.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 17, 2011)

You're both old.
^_^


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Jamie Hyneman has sleep apnea.

Random enough?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 17, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Jamie Hyneman has sleep apnea.
> 
> Random enough?


Most likely due to that moustache. Talk about a case of mask leak from hell while on CPAP.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 17, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Most likely due to that moustache. Talk about a case of mask leak from hell while on CPAP.



The OTHER reason to keep a tube of KY by your bed .


----------



## medicRob (Mar 17, 2011)

Linuss said:


> You're both old.
> ^_^



I got your old right here....


damn whipper snappers.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 17, 2011)

~Most American car horns honk in the key of F.

~”Stewardesses” is the longest word that is typed with only the left hand.

~(This one is absolutely disgusting) Nearly 80% of all animals on earth have six legs.

~ Mel Blanc (the voice of Bugs Bunny) was allergic to carrots.

~ In eighteenth-century English gambling dens, there was an employee whose  only job was to swallow the dice if there was a police raid.


Just trying to stay off topic here. ^_^

Disclaimer: I cannot verify the accuracy of any of these statements, they were pulled randomly from the internet.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 17, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> ~”Stewardesses” is the longest word that is typed with only the left hand.



Typewriter is the longest word typed with just one line on a keyboard.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 17, 2011)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ




Is the longest word typed with just 1 letter... until I stopped typing it.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 17, 2011)

Nothing like having the cops at your door at 6:45 am. When you didn't call them and you aren't a criminal, it either means someone died, or apparently that your supervisor forgot they adjusted your schedule from 6 am to noon to teach a class, and sent police out on a welfare check when you didn't show up.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 17, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Nothing like having the cops at your door at 6:45 am. When you didn't call them and you aren't a criminal, it either means someone died, or apparently that your supervisor forgot they adjusted your schedule from 6 am to noon to teach a class, and sent police out on a welfare check when you didn't show up.



Aww well at least they care


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 17, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Nothing like having the cops at your door at 6:45 am. When you didn't call them and you aren't a criminal, it either means someone died, or apparently that your supervisor forgot they adjusted your schedule from 6 am to noon to teach a class, and sent police out on a welfare check when you didn't show up.



Good morning. LOL

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## Zodiac (Mar 17, 2011)

Bought some girl scout cookies. Samoas are just too delicious.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 17, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Nothing like having the cops at your door at 6:45 am. When you didn't call them and you aren't a criminal, it either means someone died, or apparently that your supervisor forgot they adjusted your schedule from 6 am to noon to teach a class, and sent police out on a welfare check when you didn't show up.



Bet you didn't have to drag yourself out of bed and struggle to get going for the day though, like I am doing now. :-S It is nice to just be like instantly awake, as long as whatever is waking you up isn't toooo scary. 

Like the time I was woke up at like 0530 by my sister crashing through my bedroom door, literally screaming; Joe come on! She's laying on the ground I think she is dying!" 

Yea. Not what you want to be woke up like. Turns out one of our cows had gone into labor during the night and was still in labor, but was just too weak to deliver the calf on her own, so she was just laying there, breathing hard and kicking around some. And no, she wasn't dying. ;-)


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 17, 2011)

Brown hopes Mrs Brown's labor is a bit less eventful ..... 

Now, that reminds Brown of the time Brown was on night shift, got into bed after 10 hours on the go, closed Browns eyes and the bloody station alarm went off ....


----------



## hatsuo (Mar 17, 2011)

Just a quick shout out to all, I started my path in EMS yesterday, my very first EMT-B class. I can't wait to start helping people!


----------



## hatsuo (Mar 17, 2011)

Zodiac said:


> Bought some girl scout cookies. Samoas are just too delicious.



I like the red box ones.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 17, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Like the time I was woke up at like 0530 by my sister crashing through my bedroom door, literally screaming; Joe come on! She's laying on the ground I think she is dying!"
> 
> Yea. Not what you want to be woke up like. Turns out one of our cows had gone into labor during the night and was still in labor, but was just too weak to deliver the calf on her own, so she was just laying there, breathing hard and kicking around some. And no, she wasn't dying. ;-)



Niiiice!!! Hahaha. 

One morning my dog was trying to move and his claw somehow scratched the inside of my nose. My poor boyfriend awoke to me screaming, crying and not answering questions (mostly out of shock) covering my face with both hands, blood everywhere.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 17, 2011)

Three admins viewed my page recently.... Do I feel a ban coming on? :unsure:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 17, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Three admins viewed my page recently.... Do I feel a ban coming on? :unsure:



Not from this one. Heck....I can't even remember how to ban someone right now. For the moment, I am going to stick to banning the people that join and make posts in nothing bu Chinese characters. Remember that from a while back?


----------



## medic417 (Mar 17, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Three admins viewed my page recently.... Do I feel a ban coming on? :unsure:



Yes because I told on you.h34r:


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 17, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Yes because I told on you.h34r:



That's the last time I ever tell you a secret! :angry:


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 17, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> . For the moment, I am going to stick to banning the people that join and make posts in nothing bu Chinese characters. Remember that from a while back?



Can we bring that guy back? lol


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 17, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Not from this one. Heck....I can't even remember how to ban someone right now. For the moment, I am going to stick to banning the people that join and make posts in nothing bu Chinese characters. Remember that from a while back?



If I might make a guess, scroll down to the bottom of any page, there might be a link that says, "Admin powaz here!" or something.  Click that and look through the links for something that says b&...  And have at it!


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 17, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> If I might make a guess, scroll down to the bottom of any page, there might be a link that says, "Admin powaz here!" or something.  Click that and look through the links for something that says b&...  And have at it!



SHHHHHHH!!!!

If he doesn't remember how to do it, then we have free reign of the site for a while!


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 17, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> SHHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> If he doesn't remember how to do it, then we have free reign of the site for a while!



I am horrible at communicating and giving instruction.  And it comes to mind that if it wasn't possible to figure it out on their own by now, I probably didn't help any.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 17, 2011)

medicRob is in chat because he is not allowed back at work til he sees the doc.

Click Here to Join Him


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 17, 2011)

WARNING:  I may be more of a **** than normal.  Someone stole my fiancee's scooter and therefore I'm in a very foul mood.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 17, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> WARNING:  I may be more of a **** than normal.  Someone stole my fiancee's scooter and therefore I'm in a very foul mood.



How will we be able to tell a difference as no way you can get worse?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 17, 2011)

medic417 said:


> How will we be able to tell a difference as no way you can get worse?



I don't know about that.  I don't think anyone on here has ever seen me truly angry.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 17, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I don't know about that.  I don't think anyone on here has ever seen me truly angry.



LOL.  Hate to hear that a scum bag done jacked you.  Wish people would show respect and leave others items alone.  Maybe you will meet them after they crash.


----------



## Emma (Mar 17, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> WARNING:  I may be more of a **** than normal.  Someone stole my fiancee's scooter and therefore I'm in a very foul mood.



Who steals a scooter anyhow!?  I hope she gets it back undamaged.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 17, 2011)

你好，我是医生，从直升机紧急医疗服务布朗先生，我们要为您带来一个年轻的男性谁一直由一个流氓象我们的预计到达时间为10分钟的时间里


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 17, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> 你好，我是医生，从直升机紧急医疗服务布朗先生，我们要为您带来一个年轻的男性谁一直由一个流氓象我们的预计到达时间为10分钟的时间里



Seconded.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 17, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Seconded.


What the hell does that say?


----------



## medic417 (Mar 17, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> What the hell does that say?



Chinese to English translation
Hello, I am a doctor, emergency medical services from a helicopter, Mr. Brown, we bring you a young male who has been by a rogue like our estimated time of arrival time of 10 minutes


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 17, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Chinese to English translation
> Hello, I am a doctor, emergency medical services from a helicopter, Mr. Brown, we bring you a young male who has been by a rogue like our estimated time of arrival time of 10 minutes



Oh my gosh!!! I needed that laugh!!!


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 17, 2011)

Glad Brown could be of assistance, poor bloke that got run over by an elephant wasn't laughing


----------



## exodus (Mar 17, 2011)

So I just saw a speeding BLS rig driving Code 2 (possibly, idk if they were on a call) almost rear end someone.. They slammed on their brakes locked the tires, and drove off the side of the road onto a curbed sidewalk and tipped over their rig! Hopefully they're okay, but Ima let 911 deal with that.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 17, 2011)

exodus said:


> So I just saw a speeding BLS [REMOVED AT REQUEST] rig driving Code 2 (possibly, idk if they were on a call) almost rear end someone.. They slammed on their brakes locked the tires, and drove off the side of the road onto a curbed sidewalk and tipped over their rig! Hopefully they're okay, but Ima let 911 deal with that.



Oh Lord, I hope they are okay. There is no excuse for not driving safely, regardless of your patient's condition. I am sure you all agree.


----------



## exodus (Mar 17, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Oh Lord, I hope they are okay. There is no excuse for not driving safely, regardless of your patient's condition. I am sure you all agree.



And to add, I saw it in my rear view mirror, I was about a block ahead. So no way for me to even stop and help if I wanted to... With something like that, I may stop and help.

Edit: Rob, could you edit out the companies name in the quote? I got a feeling I probably shouldn't name it.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 17, 2011)

exodus said:


> And to add, I saw it in my rear view mirror, I was about a block ahead. So no way for me to even stop and help if I wanted to... With something like that, I may stop and help.
> 
> Edit: Rob, could you edit out the companies name in the quote? I got a feeling I probably shouldn't name it.



Tis removed.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 17, 2011)

exodus said:


> Edit: Rob, could you edit out the companies name in the quote? I got a feeling I probably shouldn't name it.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AERwgNvgMmc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Does she know you're moving to Texas?B)



:unsure:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow....chat is a LOT more active these days.


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 18, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Wow....chat is a LOT more active these days.



Thats because its the place to be these days.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 18, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Wow....chat is a LOT more active these days.



Well duh, i'm back...


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 18, 2011)

Brown and Tom Petty are jamming

Ambulance, Medivac freefalling ....


----------



## Emma (Mar 18, 2011)

Lois is 19 years old today!


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 18, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown and Tom Petty are jamming
> 
> Ambulance, Medivac freefalling ....


Free falling and medivac are typically things best not heard in the same sentence...:unsure:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone ever deeply hurt someone? Especially by accident. 

Hurts you like hell, doesn't it? 

:-(


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 18, 2011)

back and gotten a whole 3 hours of sleep in the last 36 or so. I'm feeling great though


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 18, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Anyone ever deeply hurt someone? Especially by accident.
> 
> Hurts you like hell, doesn't it?
> 
> :-(



Bro what did you do?


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 18, 2011)

It's a little odd to go onto a college campus and realize you have more in common with the faculty than 90% of the students, even though it's been less than 10 years since you were one...


----------



## medic417 (Mar 18, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> It's a little odd to go onto a college campus and realize you have more in common with the faculty than 90% of the students, even though it's been less than 10 years since you were one...



You know whats more odd is to go on a college campus and be older than the faculty.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 18, 2011)

I passed my lift test!!!

Only girl that was able to do it  I'm proud of myself.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I passed my lift test!!!
> 
> Only girl that was able to do it  I'm proud of myself.



What did they have you do?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 18, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> What did they have you do?



150lb forward 20ft. Then walk backward 20 ft.

125lb up 5 stairs. then backward down the 5 stairs. 

then 100lb on a stretcher with a partner up and down the stairs twice switching ends. 

Then take the same stretcher and load it into the ambulance.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> 150lb forward 20ft. Then walk backward 20 ft.
> 
> 125lb up 5 stairs. then backward down the 5 stairs.
> 
> ...



What form did the 125 lb take?  One test I went to had weights duct taped to a back board.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 18, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> What form did the 125 lb take?  One test I went to had weights duct taped to a back board.



It was a barbell for everything. And then just the wights strapped to the stretcher.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 18, 2011)

Did my first field pronouncement....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Did my first field pronouncement....



I just did one about 20 minutes ago. I  never enjoy that.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 18, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> It's a little odd to go onto a college campus and realize you have more in common with the faculty than 90% of the students, even though it's been less than 10 years since you were one...



ALS,

I was curious what made you choose RT over rn?  Just curious, i was talking about pay scales /c the RTs at work and it seems like they still come in under RNs.   Not to mention there are WAYYYY less RTs in the hospital.  What are your goals or do you just want the info?  Anyway, i know its not always about money etc.  Just hadn't been off long enough to post the question earlier


----------



## medicRob (Mar 18, 2011)

*MedicRob is in Chat*​


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 18, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> ALS,
> 
> I was curious what made you choose RT over rn?  Just curious, i was talking about pay scales /c the RTs at work and it seems like they still come in under RNs.   Not to mention there are WAYYYY less RTs in the hospital.  What are your goals or do you just want the info?  Anyway, i know its not always about money etc.  Just hadn't been off long enough to post the question earlier


They do come in a little under RNs. Like you said, it's not always about the money.

I am absolutely fascinated by the cardiorespiratory system. When I did CCT I found dealing with vents and different forms of NIPPV was by far my favorite part, and what I miss back on a 911 truck more than anything. In addition, there's a family issue now that has increased my interest in the lungs even more.

I know from previous experience as a tech/clinicals that bedside nursing, especially in the entry level areas like med/surg, might not be for me. I realize I'm giving up a little pay and ALOT of flexibility, but being unhappy for a few years until I could move into an advanced practice role just isn't worth it to me.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 18, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> They do come in a little under RNs. Like you said, it's not always about the money.
> 
> I am absolutely fascinated by the cardiorespiratory system. When I did CCT I found dealing with vents and different forms of NIPPV was by far my favorite part, and what I miss back on a 911 truck more than anything. In addition, there's a family issue now that has increased my interest in the lungs even more.
> 
> I know from previous experience as a tech/clinicals that bedside nursing, especially in the entry level areas like med/surg, might not be for me. I realize I'm giving up a little pay and ALOT of flexibility, but being unhappy for a few years until I could move into an advanced practice role just isn't worth it to me.



It is my professional opinion and belief that you would absolutely without a doubt thrive in a Cardiovascular Critical Care Unit.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 18, 2011)

medicRob said:


> It is my professional opinion and belief that you would absolutely without a doubt thrive in a Cardiovascular Critical Care Unit.



The problem is getting a job in CVICU in the current market.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 18, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> They do come in a little under RNs. Like you said, it's not always about the money.
> 
> I am absolutely fascinated by the cardiorespiratory system. When I did CCT I found dealing with vents and different forms of NIPPV was by far my favorite part, and what I miss back on a 911 truck more than anything. In addition, there's a family issue now that has increased my interest in the lungs even more.
> 
> I know from previous experience as a tech/clinicals that bedside nursing, especially in the entry level areas like med/surg, might not be for me. I realize I'm giving up a little pay and ALOT of flexibility, but being unhappy for a few years until I could move into an advanced practice role just isn't worth it to me.


With your vitae, you could pretty much walk into any ICU as a new grad RN...6 months and you'll be on the floor on your own.  I have great rapport with our RTs.  We talk about vents and nipap all the time.  Plus as an RT you have like 30 patient's so you end up running from floor to floor and getting called to every room every 5 minutes to do a&a nebs.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 18, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> With your vitae, you could pretty much walk into any ICU as a new grad RN...6 months and you'll be on the floor on your own.  I have great rapport with our RTs.  We talk about vents and nipap all the time.  Plus as an RT you have like 30 patient's so you end up running from floor to floor and getting called to every room every 5 minutes to do a&a nebs.



I guess i just see it as the flexibility factor.  Beyond becoming and MD/DO nursing has so many opportunities.  That's why I went to nursing school before starting EMS education.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot to post. I went to the specialist this morning, as I predicted he wants me to wear a holter. He says that after the holter, if everything looks okay, I am cleared to go back to work, with the agreement that I will come in for semi-regular check ups.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 18, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to post. I went to the specialist this morning, as I predicted he wants me to wear a holter. He says that after the holter, if everything looks okay, I am cleared to go back to work, with the agreement that I will come in for semi-regular check ups.



Semi-regular according to him or according to you?  But I'm glad to hear you're doing okay.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 18, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> The problem is getting a job in CVICU in the current market.



What is the current market?  In my area, new grads with experience are welcomed in ICUs.  I know it's not great for all new grads, but a unique one can have success.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 18, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Semi-regular according to him or according to you?  But I'm glad to hear you're doing okay.



Half and half. I took what he said and what I said, I merged the two.


----------



## apagea99 (Mar 18, 2011)

I ate too much fried fish, beer, hush puppies, beer, fries, beer, pie, beer, cookies, beer, cole slaw, beer, potato salad, and beer tonight  We had a great party at work!


----------



## medicRob (Mar 18, 2011)

apagea99 said:


> I ate too much fried fish, beer, hush puppies, beer, fries, beer, pie, beer, cookies, beer, cole slaw, beer, potato salad, and beer tonight  We had a great party at work!



I hate you. I am on a diet of salad, salad, vegetables, and more salad... and the occasional grilled or oven-roasted chicken.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 19, 2011)

What's better than 1 Amy Pond?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51JtuEa_OPc&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkmiefoRcfU&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 19, 2011)

Amy Pond far and away my favorite Dr. Who character


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 19, 2011)

Just ordered new boots. 

http://www.weinbrennerusa.com/dspNavCategory.cfm?rootID=2&catID=76&prodid=517


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 19, 2011)

hotelco said:


> just ordered new boots.
> 
> http://www.weinbrennerusa.com/dspnavcategory.cfm?rootid=2&catid=76&prodid=517


nice!!


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 19, 2011)

frostbiteEMT said:


> nice!!



I've had the boots I'm wearing now for the past 5 years. They look, and feel like they're that old. lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2011)

Plannin another trip to NM... This time mainly to talk to a couple ambulance companies and my old hospital system... with maybe a quick side trip to western NM


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 19, 2011)

There is a half inch of fresh snow on the ground. Something is wrong with this picture.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 19, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> There is a half inch of fresh snow on the ground. Something is wrong with this picture.


Well, it really sucks here...the sky is a weird color (blue), there is this bright ball of heat high up in it (they tell me it is called a sun), and it is freezing cold(about 68-70 degrees). Man, what I wouldn't do for some snow.....


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 19, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> There is a half inch of fresh snow on the ground. Something is wrong with this picture.



Supposed to get into the upper 70s today. Currently not a cloud in the sky and there's a slight breeze.

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2011)

It was 92 yesterday, supposed to be 90 today.Ugh.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 19, 2011)

So... medicRob is in chat because he is a lazy bum who will not go to work for anything...

(and he is waiting on the doc to clear him)


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 19, 2011)

Eff mandatory call-backs. There's no way I can work right now, I'm so sick I can barely talk.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, stuff like this is never good. Just heard my ambulance service, a neighboring fire district to mine, the extrication squad and a helicopter get dispatched to a single vehicle rollover with a patient trapped in a burning vehicle. 

Right now there is a sheriff deputy and two bystanders on scene fighting it away from the gal with some fire extinguishers.  :sad:


----------



## medicRob (Mar 19, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well, stuff like this is never good. Just heard my ambulance service, a neighboring fire district to mine, the extrication squad and a helicopter get dispatched to a single vehicle rollover with a patient trapped in a burning vehicle.
> 
> Right now there is a sheriff deputy and two bystanders on scene fighting it away from the gal with some fire extinguishers.  :sad:



Not good at all, watched a friend burn up in her car. It was engulfed by the time  we could do anything, I wasnt with FF or anything, but I always felt I shoulda done something more.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 19, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Not good at all, watched a friend burn up in her car. It was engulfed by the time  we could do anything, I wasnt with FF or anything, but I always felt I shoulda done something more.



Oh heck that is horrible. Dude, I cannot imagine....:sad:

Had that happen a while back in my fire district although I didn't know the guys. One was ejected and one was still trapped. Except the ejected guy swore he was alone in the vehicle, which was fully involved when the engine arrived. After they put it out, they found the second guys body. Gasoline was still dripping onto his head and the coroners report said the poor bugger was still alive when the fuel started leaking on him and caught fire. 

God I hate those calls. 

-----
Well, FD is on scene now and has the fire out. The deputy and another civilian driver kept the fire back till FD showed up thank God.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 19, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh heck that is horrible. Dude, I cannot imagine....:sad:--



That is what brought on the recent bought of chest pain, the anniversary of the event.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 19, 2011)

medicRob said:


> That is what brought on the recent bought of chest pain, the anniversary of the event.



Oh bro...I'm sorry. 

I do hope you are feeling better soon too.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 19, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh bro...I'm sorry.
> 
> I do hope you are feeling better soon too.



medicRob will live. He is on his way to get his 13th tattoo right now (Of course he isnt driving and texting)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 19, 2011)

medicRob said:


> medicRob will live. He is on his way to get his 13th tattoo right now (Of course he isnt driving and texting)




Oh no...of course not. I never do either.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2011)

Heh I found a med nerd tattoo that I really want (Rob you saw it on my FB)


----------



## medicRob (Mar 19, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh I found a med nerd tattoo that I really want (Rob you saw it on my FB )



I did. I thought it was awesome, too.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 19, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh I found a med nerd tattoo that I really want (Rob you saw it on my FB)



Whacker.h34r:


----------



## medicRob (Mar 19, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Whacker.h34r:



Relic.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Whacker.h34r:



Heh as if the molecular structure of epi on my wrist didn't already earn me that, I'd say you're a little slow on the uptake


----------



## medic417 (Mar 19, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh as if the molecular structure of epi on my wrist didn't already earn me that, I'd say you're a little slow on the uptake



Life is like a box of :unsure:


----------



## medicRob (Mar 19, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh as if the molecular structure of epi on my wrist didn't already earn me that, I'd say you're a little slow on the uptake



I quite enjoy my molecule tatt. Mine is over my heart, I really committed. You should get one of your cartoons about dopamine or serotonin tattoo'd on you.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 19, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh as if the molecular structure of epi on my wrist didn't already earn me that, I'd say you're a little slow on the uptake



Ok, that I have to see.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2011)

I posted it a while back right after I got it (which is why it's a little red here), but it's still perfectly clear after it healed.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 19, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Relic.



I may just be an old chunk of coal but I'll be a diamond someday.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 19, 2011)

medic417 said:


> I may just be an old chunk of coal but I'll be a diamond someday.



No arguments here.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 19, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I posted it a while back right after I got it (which is why it's a little red here), but it's still perfectly clear after it healed.



I think it's cool.  WAY less whacker-ish that a star of life with angel wings on the whole of your back like a (former) EMT friend of mine has.

snicker.  

I won't get a tattoo, too many variables in life to have permanent ink on the skin.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 19, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I think it's cool.  WAY less whacker-ish that a star of life with angel wings on the whole of your back like a (former) EMT friend of mine has.
> 
> snicker.
> 
> I won't get a tattoo, too many variables in life to have permanent ink on the skin.




I am covered: 





However, all of my tatts can be covered with scrubs.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I think it's cool.  WAY less whacker-ish that a star of life with angel wings on the whole of your back like a (former) EMT friend of mine has.
> 
> snicker.
> 
> I won't get a tattoo, too many variables in life to have permanent ink on the skin.



All of mine are covered in uniform or scrubs (including my wrist, since I wear a watch with the face covering that tattoo). But I also think long and hard before I got any of my 4.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2011)

Bored, so I took a picture of three things that always wind up at work with me.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 19, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> All of mine are covered in uniform or scrubs (including my wrist, since I wear a watch with the face covering that tattoo). But I also think long and hard before I got any of my 4.



I'm thinking about getting a very small interlocking ring tattoo, like the Olympic logo, with each ring in the favorite color of each of my kids, but I don't trust the colors won't fade over time.  I like the inside of the wrist, that's a cool spot.  If I do end up getting it, I want to be able to see it often.

What do you know about pink, blue, green, yellow and orange?


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 19, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> There is a half inch of fresh snow on the ground. Something is wrong with this picture.



Hmm and we are almost out of snow. But severe flooding for the next week or two. Not sure what I would prefer to take.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 19, 2011)

Note to self: wearing a cup while playing hockey is NOT optional. :/


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 20, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> What do you know about pink, blue, green, yellow and orange?



Fading has a lot to do with how much sun hits the tat. Wearing a high spf sun block helps keeping it covered outside helps more. I have blue green yellow and pink all where the sun doesn't hit much  and they are all still pretty bright after 15ish years. I've been told the more modern dyes stay even brighter. Don't forget you can always have the colors touched up but if you do it too often you could get scarring which tends to blur the ink a bit. Hope this helps.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 20, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Note to self: wearing a cup while playing hockey is NOT optional. :/




It's very optional, and I highly recommend that people who have to consider this question not to wear one.

Losing one's ability to reproduce though mass acts of stupidity only helps our specie's evolution.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> It's very optional, and I highly recommend that people who have to consider this question not to wear one.
> 
> Losing one's ability to reproduce though mass acts of stupidity only helps our specie's evolution.



Or you can fall on a telephone pole at a fire academy and end up having to get 21 numbing shots and 8 stitches on your scrotum.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 20, 2011)

firefite said:


> Or you can fall on a telephone pole at a fire academy and end up having to get 21 numbing shots and 8 stitches on your scrotum.


Telephone pole and a torn scrotum?

What is, "What happens when the internet memes "surprise butt sex" and "you're doing it wrong" are combined," Alex?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Telephone pole and a torn scrotum?



Got a nice scar from that one haha


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 20, 2011)

Brown has just completed some burns CCE

Brown wants to throw up .... if Brown is every severely burnt, like you know enough 9s to make that Wallace bloke's head spin or something just overdose Brown on a massive dose of ketamine and benzos.

Seriously, Mrs Brown knows and agrees.


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 20, 2011)

Why is there no one in chat at 4:02 in the morning lol this is not the norm of the past week


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 20, 2011)

Yay 72 hours off starting at 1800 on Wednesday!  Heading to NM to check on a few ambulance services then hopefully see The Girl


----------



## Sasha (Mar 20, 2011)

I convinced myself I was going blind yesterday because my left eye was suddenly ridiculously blurry.

turns out I was wearing my contact inside out. D'oh!


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm going to have over 130 hours on my next check.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 20, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I'm going to have over 130 hours on my next check.



Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 20, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 20, 2011)

I spend way too much time on here...


----------



## exodus (Mar 20, 2011)

HotelCo said:


>


----------



## exodus (Mar 20, 2011)

Just ordered my ultra scope with engraved name


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 20, 2011)

What's the name of those stethoscopes that are designed (and look) just like a littmann, but are around $30? I remember seeing them on the boards here a few years ago, but can't remember for the life of me, what they're called.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 20, 2011)

exodus said:


> Just ordered my ultra scope with engraved name



I got mine the same way, because my last two stethoscopes have grown legs...


----------



## exodus (Mar 20, 2011)

Not sure which ones you're talking about...

I got this one with black tubes and white name: https://ultrascopes.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=79


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 20, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I spend way too much time on here...



Dude! I know what you mean....


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 20, 2011)

exodus said:


> Not sure which ones you're talking about...
> 
> I got this one with black tubes and white name: https://ultrascopes.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=79



My last two were not Ultrascopes, but they "grew legs and walked off to a new owner" if you know what I mean. I got this one engraved to hopefuly shame people into returning it. 

I'm cheap so I bought an all black Maxiscope. So far I've found it to be supperior to anything else I've used.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 20, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> What's the name of those stethoscopes that are designed (and look) just like a littmann, but are around $30? I remember seeing them on the boards here a few years ago, but can't remember for the life of me, what they're called.



Something like kila.  They got sued by littman because so similar in appearance and quality.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 20, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Something like kila.  They got sued by littman because so similar in appearance and quality.



Yes, that's them! Thanks, Rob!


----------



## medic417 (Mar 20, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Yes, that's them! Thanks, *Rob*!



:glare:<_<:huh::unsure::wacko:


----------



## medicRob (Mar 20, 2011)

medic417 said:


> :glare:<_<:huh::unsure::wacko:



bahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 20, 2011)

medic417 said:


> :glare:<_<:huh::unsure::wacko:



Whoops. I just was reading quickly and saw the medic part of it. haha. Thanks medic417!!!


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5aSa4tmVNM[/YOUTUBE]

Bi-winning!


----------



## Sasha (Mar 20, 2011)

Schizo-winning. Seriously he sounds like my schizo patients.

My partner broke my sunglasses so i made him buy me lunch.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope they were cheap sunglasses.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 20, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I hope they were cheap sunglasses.


Cute little target sunglasses.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 20, 2011)

"I was bangin 7 gram rocks, I was finishing them, cause that's how I roll... I have one gear, that's go." 


That is some bi-winning stuff right there.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking forward to another 72 hours off  Job hunting and seeing TG&TLO will be nice.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 20, 2011)

Gosh my coworkers are excitrable. 2 16ga ivs and a 2 mile code 3 txp for left arm numbness and dysphasia that was 2 hours ago and that resolved itself


----------



## Anjel (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm not bi=polar I'm bi-winning. I win here. I win there. 

HAHA LOVE IT. Alsoooo my latest purchase.....


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 20, 2011)

I just got done inventorying my collection of WWII medical gear for this year's reenacting season.  Fun times.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 20, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I just got done inventorying my collection of WWII medical gear for this year's reenacting season.  Fun times.



Random question... do you have any dosettes that you can post a closeup picture of? I'm curious about those things for some odd reason


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 20, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I'm not bi=polar I'm bi-winning. I win here. I win there.
> 
> HAHA LOVE IT. Alsoooo my latest purchase.....



I'm getting that!

My goal is to goto at least 5 games this year.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 20, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I'm getting that!
> 
> My goal is to goto at least 5 games this year.



I love Tiger games! I only got to go to one last year. Definitely going to more this year.


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 20, 2011)

Got to spend part of today with my dad and step mother, several hours together, which is the longest amount of time I've spent with him.  For my recollection that was maybe the seventh time I've seen him.  Nice trip, couple meals, antique shopping, and a belated Christmas present to them.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 20, 2011)

So I was sick 2 weeks ago and stayed in bed for 5 days 

Woke up today feeling good.  Got out of bed hours later not feeling so good, with a scratchy neck (the one you feel just before getting sick...)   



Took a hot shower to see if it helped the throat, and nearly got sick/passed out after getting out.  Went back to bed for 2 hours, just woke up again and whilest I can walk around... throat is still scratchy.



Grrrrrr.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> So I was sick 2 weeks ago and stayed in bed for 5 days
> 
> Woke up today feeling good.  Got out of bed hours later not feeling so good, with a scratchy neck (the one you feel just before getting sick...)
> 
> ...



I woke up this morning feeling like p. diddy


... I think a trip to the health dept is in order.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 20, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I woke up this morning feeling like p. diddy



Did you brush your teeth with a bottle of Jack?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 20, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Did you brush your teeth with a bottle of Jack?



Nope, a mixture of moth balls and diesel fuel (How real men do).


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 20, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Nope, a mixture of moth balls and diesel fuel (How real men do).



A real man manhandles a fallen tree limb out of the road to open up a lane of traffic, while the other two guys go to their trucks to keep warm.  Then again, doing that out in the country out in the woods with dead trees for kicks probably gave me some practice at it.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> So I was sick 2 weeks ago and stayed in bed for 5 days
> 
> Woke up today feeling good.  Got out of bed hours later not feeling so good, with a scratchy neck (the one you feel just before getting sick...)
> 
> ...



That happened to a friend of mine. I actually had to end up working her shift. She said she was fine before she took a shower. I told her she should have gone to work before she took a shower, then used the crew shower.  Then I could have enjoyed sitting at home all day like I was going to. -_-


----------



## Anjel (Mar 20, 2011)

Biology will be the death of me. Well the worrying about passing it will be anyway.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 20, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Biology will be the death of me. Well the worrying about passing it will be anyway.



Still learning the fundamental structures of the eukaryotic cell, are we? Wait til you take Cellular & Molecular Biology. You will be praying for Gen Bio.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 20, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Still learning the fundamental structures of the eukaryotic cell, are we? Wait til you take Cellular & Molecular Biology. You will be praying for Gen Bio.



I am not taking those lol

Just A and P 1 and 2 and pathophys


----------



## medicRob (Mar 20, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I am not taking those lol
> 
> Just A and P 1 and 2 and pathophys



You will love pathophys, but you will feel like you are repeating Micro and A & P all over again, because you are going to touch on those core concepts and add to them. I remember actually studying things like septal cells in A & P II, then going 2 doors down to my micro lecture and discussing those exact same cells, just in a different light. That is how Pathophys will be. However, it was one of my favorite courses!


----------



## firebird226 (Mar 20, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Still learning the fundamental structures of the eukaryotic cell, are we? Wait til you take Cellular & Molecular Biology. You will be praying for Gen Bio.



Oh man - Gen Bio brings back awful memories *shudders* - surprisingly I found cell/molec to be much more interesting - my B.S. was actually in Biochemistry & Molecular Biology (one major at our school).

For me developmental biology was the worst. Never want to go through that class again :wacko:


----------



## medicRob (Mar 20, 2011)

firebird226 said:


> Oh man - Gen Bio brings back awful memories *shudders* - surprisingly I found cell/molec to be much more interesting - my B.S. was actually in Biochemistry & Molecular Biology (one major at our school).
> 
> For me developmental biology was the worst. Never want to go through that class again :wacko:



I got my B.S. in Biochem as well (For med school purposes). I take the MCAT the 26th, actually. I was given a choice for Fall 11, I could either teach Micro or Cell & Mol bio, I chose micro...


----------



## firebird226 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ah the MCAT - good luck! You will make quite the candidate for medical school it seems (MSN, EMT-P, and a Biochem BS!). I hope to one day go down that path as well - just not sure when. Sorta procastinating, hoping to gain some more life/clinical experience to make myself a more competitive applicant - though I've been a Paramedic for 3 years, I'm 22 (and the average age is more around 26-27 I hear).


----------



## medicRob (Mar 20, 2011)

firebird226 said:


> Ah the MCAT - good luck! You will make quite the candidate for medical school it seems (MSN, EMT-P, and a Biochem BS!). I hope to one day go down that path as well - just not sure when. Sorta procastinating, hoping to gain some more life/clinical experience to make myself a more competitive applicant - though I've been a Paramedic for 3 years, I'm 22 (and the average age is more around 26-27 I hear).



Not so sure of myself just yet. I am not even officially a nurse practitioner. I just finished my MSN a few weeks ago. I am still in the process of waiting for my authorization to test so I can take the ACNP and become a real nurse practitioner instead of a CCRN with a fancy piece of paper, he he.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 20, 2011)

medicRob is in chat. He is bored, his head is hurting, and aspirin is doing nothing for him.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 20, 2011)

I hate when your partner starts to pick up bad EMS habits despite your best efforts...


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 20, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I hate when your partner starts to pick up bad EMS habits despite your best efforts...



Smack them.


----------



## KELRAG (Mar 21, 2011)

Icee or cheetos when they do good, snide sarcastic subtle but belittling remarks when they do bad.  It is proudly how I got to where I am now. Still cry at night sometimes but they say we are stronger for it. God, I loved the cheetos


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 21, 2011)

Testing w/ ABQ Ambulance on the 29th... now to figure out how to get the time to go down there...


----------



## medicRob (Mar 21, 2011)

Since medicRob is still not allowed to work, and now he has a holter monitor.. He is going fishing.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 21, 2011)

Very seriously considering just sucking it up and taking the FP-C in a couple if weeks. I've been studying for it for nearly three years, feel like it's now or never...


----------



## Anjel (Mar 21, 2011)

*Fml*

Thanks professor. It was so nice of you to let us use a notecard on our exam.

I even stayed up late making one to make sure I did well.. 

Ok.... time to take the cards out and start the test.

Sure no problem. oh wait...where is mine you ask?? I left mine at HOME! :angry::angry:<_< :censored::censored::censored::censored:


----------



## medicRob (Mar 21, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Very seriously considering just sucking it up and taking the FP-C in a couple if weeks. I've been studying for it for nearly three years, feel like it's now or never...



DO IT! DO IT!

You more than have the knowledge.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Thanks professor. It was so nice of you to let us use a notecard on our exam.
> 
> I even stayed up late making one to make sure I did well..
> 
> ...



Could be worse. Simple first degree question on exam with the acceptable answer being A. "But the required reading said both A and B is characterized by this." "Oh, the text book is wrong."


----------



## medicRob (Mar 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Thanks professor. It was so nice of you to let us use a notecard on our exam.
> 
> I even stayed up late making one to make sure I did well..
> 
> ...



Hopefully, our biochemistry review yesterday via PM left the content fresh in your brain.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 21, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Hopefully, our biochemistry review yesterday via PM left the content fresh in your brain.



It definitely did. I owe you one. If there is ever something you don't know and I happen to. Let me know lol hahahahahahahahaha 

Like that would happen. I think I did ok though. I will find out Wednesday and let ya know


----------



## medicRob (Mar 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> It definitely did. I owe you one. If there is ever something you don't know and I happen to. Let me know lol hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Like that would happen. I think I did ok though. I will find out Wednesday and let ya know



I can think of quite a few things I don't know.. so I could very well need you in the future. I do want to know your grade as soon as it comes back!


----------



## Anjel (Mar 21, 2011)

What happens in chat during normal people hours. 







He went a little nuts.


----------



## exodus (Mar 21, 2011)

He's crazy.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> What happens in chat during normal people hours.
> 
> He went a little nuts.



A little?:wacko:


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 21, 2011)

McBadger needs some midaz, maybe we can slip it into his cheese ... oh wait thats right he is from Michigan, not Wisconsin


----------



## HasTy (Mar 21, 2011)

He has been a little nuts ever since I got here...


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 21, 2011)

:beerchug:


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 21, 2011)

medicRob said:


> DO IT! DO IT!
> 
> You more than have the knowledge.



Thanks, and I agree for the most part, till you get to cyanotic heart lesions and electronic fetal monitoring. Then my eyes glaze over, a blank stare sets in and I resemble a caveman trying to chat about General Relativity...


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 21, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> ...my eyes glaze over, a blank stare sets in and I resemble a caveman trying to chat about General Relativity...



You've been into the ketamine again havent you


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 21, 2011)

Question for you tech folks: 

I have 2 laptops and three hard drives which shall henceforth be addressed as pc1, pc2, hd1, hd2, and hd3. 

hd1 is in pc1, and hd2 is in pc2, hd3 is a new hard drive that I want to put into pc2.

So if I were to put hd3 into pc1 to install windows - because pc1 has a disc drive, pc2 doesn't - and then put hd3 into pc2, will all flow smoothly? Is there a better way to do this?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 21, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Question for you tech folks:
> 
> I have 2 laptops and three hard drives which shall henceforth be addressed as pc1, pc2, hd1, hd2, and hd3.
> 
> ...


Depends upon the differences in hardware between pc1 and pc2.  Some of the drivers that Winblows will install for the hardware it senses on pc1 may cause problems on pc2 to the point that the computer won't boot up.


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 21, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Depends upon the differences in hardware between pc1 and pc2.  Some of the drivers that Winblows will install for the hardware it senses on pc1 may cause problems on pc2 to the point that the computer won't boot up.



I'll agree with it that it might not work, but it could still work, just don't register it until HD3 is in PC2.

Years ago I had an HP desktop.  That got replaced by a custom box from someone, but the hard drive from the HP went in there as a back-up.  Just unplugged and moved, no wiping or anything.  Time passed and I built my own rig, and again, that hard drive from the HP went in as a back-up.  If I were to set it to have that back-up be the boot drive, this computer would still work.  Once getting into Windows the OS would update its drivers to work better with what's there.

So the answer is, that it's a maybe.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 21, 2011)

*#%*@&$#&*%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just had to pay four freaking thirty-five a gallon for diesel for my pickup. 

Shoot me now. Before I'm paying $6 or more this summer.


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 21, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> *#%*@&$#&*%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just had to pay four freaking thirty-five a gallon for diesel for my pickup.
> 
> Shoot me now. Before I'm paying $6 or more this summer.



Hmm I just paid 3.40 on sat and I thought that was bad.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 21, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Hmm I just paid 3.40 on sat and I thought that was bad.



How is it possible that I am paying a whole buck and a nickel more than you? Where do you live?


----------



## Rip Shears (Mar 21, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Question for you tech folks:
> 
> I have 2 laptops and three hard drives which shall henceforth be addressed as pc1, pc2, hd1, hd2, and hd3.
> 
> ...



Yes.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 21, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Depends upon the differences in hardware between pc1 and pc2.  Some of the drivers that Winblows will install for the hardware it senses on pc1 may cause problems on pc2 to the point that the computer won't boot up.





Asimurk said:


> I'll agree with it that it might not work, but it could still work, just don't register it until HD3 is in PC2.


Thanks for the input/advice



Rip Shears said:


> Yes.


...To which question?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 21, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> How is it possible that I am paying a whole buck and a nickel more than you? Where do you live?


He lives in a state that doesn't believe the government can make better decisions than it's residents, so it doesn't try to regulate every aspect of their lives.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 21, 2011)

just got in from the ER.. grr, getting tired of this crap.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 21, 2011)

medicRob said:


> just got in from the ER.. grr, getting tired of this crap.



I saw that on facebook... you ok?


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 21, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> How is it possible that I am paying a whole buck and a nickel more than you? Where do you live?



South Dakota  it was 3.54 a week or so ago, but its been dropping a little bit.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 21, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I saw that on facebook... you ok?



Yeah. I've got to figure out what this is. I called the little number and everything, they told me they got it, and to go to the ER, so I listened. Then the ER did their workup and released me.


----------



## Rip Shears (Mar 21, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Thanks for the input/advice
> 
> 
> ...To which question?



It goes back a ways.  Just keeping it directionless.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 22, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> He lives in a state that doesn't believe the government can make better decisions than it's residents, so it doesn't try to regulate every aspect of their lives.




That is right.....I am removing the "and proud of it" that comes after Washington in my location. :glare:


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 22, 2011)

Gas is about $6 USD a gallon here ... and you think you had it expensive

Oh you folks just wait until the USD stops being the world reserve currency


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 22, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Gas is about $6 USD a gallon here ... and you think you had it expensive
> 
> Oh you folks just wait until the USD stops being the world reserve currency



Ok, what's diesel cost?


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 22, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ok, what's diesel cost?



Bit less, maybe 4.50


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 22, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Yeah. I've got to figure out what this is. I called the little number and everything, they told me they got it, and to go to the ER, so I listened. Then the ER did their workup and released me.



 i just bought a bottle of gin big enough to get you drunk enough for  direct visualization.  Come on over and we'll do a clamshell ... don't worry, I know where the pulmonary ligament is.


we'll get to the bottom of this


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 22, 2011)

Brown has some ketamine left in the hip pouch, we'll just get him really drunk and ketamine'd up and go for a fossick.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 22, 2011)

So Brown was talking with one of the HEMS Doctors at work .... apparently being a HEMS Doctor is totally worth it because you get to wear an awesome looking jumpsuit.

Remind Brown why Brown voluntarily decided to give up becoming a HEMS Doctor again?


----------



## Aprz (Mar 22, 2011)

Brown should do it. By the way, why don't I see a Brown in the chat? And why is Brown yellow in chat?


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 22, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Brown should do it. By the way, why don't I see a Brown in the chat? And why is Brown yellow in chat?



Brown is yellow for colour [sic] contrast

Do you want to come and babysit for Brown?


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 22, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown has some ketamine left in the hip pouch, we'll just get him really drunk and ketamine'd up and go for a fossick.


Ketamine and gin is for sissies. Real men just bite a stick.


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Lets see. Gas is $1.279/Liter x 3.78Liters per US gal = $4.83/gal. Diesel is $1.312/L x 3.78 = $4.96/gal. ($Can).
 The Canadian and US dollars are almost equal. I think about one cent in the difference with the Can $ being worth slightly more than the US$ the last few weeks.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 22, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Bit less, maybe 4.50



See! Diesel should be cheaper! Here, in my part of WA, gasoline is about 3.90 a gallon. Diesel is, this morning, up to 4.40. Figure that out. 

I should move over to the ID/WA border. Live in WA and not pay state income tax, but do all my shopping over in ID where the sales tax and gas tax aren't through the freaking roof!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 22, 2011)

Is it sad that I can navigate my computer using the mouse in my right hand at the same time I am using my left hand to play solitaire on my iPhone?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 22, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> See! Diesel should be cheaper! Here, in my part of WA, gasoline is about 3.90 a gallon. Diesel is, this morning, up to 4.40. Figure that out.
> 
> I should move over to the ID/WA border. Live in WA and not pay state income tax, but do all my shopping over in ID where the sales tax and gas tax aren't through the freaking roof!



If you dont have to pay state tax I don't wanna fricken hear it lol

I paid over 1500 in state taxes last year. Over a tenth of my annual earnings. lol Yes I'm poor. But still.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 22, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> If you dont have to pay state tax I don't wanna fricken hear it lol
> 
> I paid over 1500 in state taxes last year. Over a tenth of my annual earnings. lol Yes I'm poor. But still.



I figure they get you one way or another. If it isn't state income tax it is outrageous sales and property tax or something else. In the end, we all end up paying about the same, the difference is just how the leeches suck it out of you.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 22, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> i figure they get you one way or another. If it isn't state income tax it is outrageous sales and property tax or something else. In the end, we all end up paying about the same, the difference is just how the leeches suck it out of you.



exaaccctly


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a job it looks like! One of the ambulance services in the ABQ metro I was going to go talk to on Friday just called me this morning... wanting to know if I could be there today blink to do paperwork and get put on the schedule... I think seeing TG/TLO might have to get put off for a day or so  But this is great news!


----------



## Anjel (Mar 22, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I have a job it looks like! One of the ambulance services in the ABQ metro I was going to go talk to on Friday just called me this morning... wanting to know if I could be there today blink to do paperwork and get put on the schedule... I think seeing TG/TLO might have to get put off for a day or so  But this is great news!



Congratss!


----------



## medicRob (Mar 22, 2011)

Anyone else getting this on facebook?


----------



## pn1019 (Mar 22, 2011)

I like turtles


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 22, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Anyone else getting this on facebook?



Nope. Facebook is working just fine for me.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 22, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Anyone else getting this on facebook?



Not me...


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 22, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Not me...



Me either... Rob, what did you do now?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 22, 2011)

nvm, it was all the beta tester accounts that are testing the new messaging system. They updated it to Beta 2. All is well, I have my facebook back and can challenge katz to drag races on deadman's curve again.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 22, 2011)

Hmmm... seriously debating telling my boss to shove it tomorrow after I get off duty. With how much they've jerked me around I'm seriously debating just not giving 2 weeks... Especially since Cross wants me to start ASAP


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 22, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Hmmm... seriously debating telling my boss to shove it tomorrow after I get off duty. With how much they've jerked me around I'm seriously debating just not giving 2 weeks... Especially since Cross wants me to start ASAP



(Insert Johnny Paycheck here)


----------



## medicRob (Mar 22, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Hmmm... seriously debating telling my boss to shove it tomorrow after I get off duty. With how much they've jerked me around I'm seriously debating just not giving 2 weeks... Especially since Cross wants me to start ASAP



Don't burn bridges, my friend. With the way EMS is, he could very well end up being the supervisor at your new service one day... make friends, not enemies.. I know it sucks, we had a real @hole FTO/Asst Director at one of the places where I started, boy was I happy I didnt piss him off, cause when I went into my Paramedic group interview, guess who was on the panel!? He had been an instructor in that program 5 years earlier, and I had no idea. Turns out, he had one of the highest paramedic scores in the state of all time (Mind you he took his test like 20 years ago when we still did paper testing), so he was respected every where.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 22, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Don't burn bridges, my friend. With the way EMS is, he could very well end up being the supervisor at your new service one day... make friends, not enemies.. I know it sucks, we had a real @hole FTO/Asst Director at one of the places where I started, boy was I happy I didnt piss him off, cause when I went into my Paramedic group interview, guess who was on the panel!? He had been an instructor in that program 5 years earlier, and I had no idea.



You do bring up a good point... Argh. I'll let him know at work tomorrow and give my written two weeks notice...


----------



## medicRob (Mar 22, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> You do bring up a good point... Argh. I'll let him know at work tomorrow and give my written two weeks notice...



Smart. You will thank me when he is on your nursing interview panel, ha ha. True story, the director of my BSN nursing program was on the paramedic interview committee when I applied. 

It was 2 FTO's I worked with (1 being the asst director I told you about)
Director of the Nursing Program
Some katz I worked with before
Program director (Who also sat on the state board)
Hiring Manager at one of the private agencies (EMT-P)

The point:

You never know who they are gonna put on these panels, and in EMS, at least in TN anyways, every one knows every one cause we have worked Events together, handed off transports, saw each other at the major hospitals, etc.


You are lucky, you were EMS before nursing. I had to sit through the question:

"So, what is wrong with nursing? Why do you feel the need to switch professions?"

I was like, "Well, hmm... last I checked you needed an RN and EMT for flight, so I thougth why not get my -P... when you're a jet, you're a jet all the way", I then
proceeded to go on to explain how my ICU experience equaled critical care hours for flight.

My next question:

How do you calculate a drip rate? 

I facepalmed. I mean, come on, an RN who can't calculate a drip rate? lol

Why did they do it?

To see if I acted like an arrogant fool and said something like, "Pssh, I can do that in my sleep" or if I was the type that would reply, "Yes, sir" and 
give them an answer. 

Every thing is a test.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hm... AMR is hiring... to apply or not to apply...


----------



## kravturtle (Mar 22, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Hm... AMR is hiring... to apply or not to apply...



What's the worst that could happen, right? Go for it!


----------



## Sasha (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm so nervous i'm gonna pee! aaaahhhhh!


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 22, 2011)

Had one of the dogs put down today.  Tried to drink from a bottle of beer with the cap still on; that didn't feel quite right.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 22, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Had one of the dogs put down today.  Tried to drink from a bottle of beer with the cap still on; that didn't feel quite right.



That's one of the hardest things to do. I'm sorry, hang in there.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 22, 2011)

And double-tap. Which one of you broke Netflix?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 22, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Had one of the dogs put down today.  Tried to drink from a bottle of beer with the cap still on; that didn't feel quite right.



I'm sorry to hear that. I've been there and it's one of the toughest things I've ever had to do. Hang in there. You loved your dog and your dog loved you and that's all that matters.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 22, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> And double-tap. Which one of you broke Netflix?



hulu is next to  go as everyone in the free world heads over there.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm so nervous i'm gonna pee! aaaahhhhh!



:huh::unsure:


----------



## Sasha (Mar 23, 2011)

medic417 said:


> :huh::unsure:



Just had an amazing date =)


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 23, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Just had an amazing date =)



Real or virtual lol

Do tell. Details please, and remember this is a family site


----------



## Sasha (Mar 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Real or virtual lol
> 
> Do tell. Details please, and remember this is a family site



Real, duh.

We were supposed to meet for dinner and a movie. My car ended up deciding to leak out all it's coolant and overheat. He picked me up from a 711 where my car was smoking at. We went to the movies. Played Dance Dance Revolution in the lobby before the movie (I super suck, by the way.. terribly awful.) then he took me home and we had a hug and I kissed him on the cheek. But the conversation was awesome  

Tomorrow I get the car fixed and am going to take HIM out as a thank you for being so super sweet about my car deciding to take a nap.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 23, 2011)

Lucky guy got to play the hero to the damsal in distress card...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 23, 2011)

He probably jacked her car up to begin with.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> He probably jacked her car up to begin with.



Note taken...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> He probably jacked her car up to begin with.



Ah ha!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> He probably jacked her car up to begin with.



Man I'm so cynical sometimes I scare myself.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> He probably jacked her car up to begin with.



Hmmm...I might have to use this one in the future.....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok, that song, Papa Loved Mama.....don't get the papa and mama mixed up on the second to last line of the chorus. 

One of my co-workers was singing away the other day, quietly, but still loud enough to be heard. What the rest of us heard was "Mama loved papa, papa loved men....mamas in the graveyard papas in the pen." Took me five minutes to stop laughing. Oh my gosh....the gal singing it will never live that down.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, whether or not papa loves men, men loves papa in the pen.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 23, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> "Mama loved papa, papa loved men....mamas in the graveyard papas in the pen."



I'm never going to be able to sing that song the right way ever again. :wacko:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 23, 2011)

It amazes me that the general public think that EMTs and Medics make a lot of money. My father decided to tell some guys that he works with that I'm an EMT to which they responded "ooh wow. That's good he is making the big bucks!". To which my father laughed at. Then he told them my pay haha


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 23, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> I'm never going to be able to sing that song the right way ever again. :wacko:



I know!!! Me either.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 23, 2011)

firefite said:


> It amazes me that the general public think that EMTs and Medics make a lot of money. My father decided to tell some guys that he works with that I'm an EMT to which they responded "ooh wow. That's good he is making the big bucks!". To which my father laughed at. Then he told them my pay haha


And to make matters worse.....some places that do fire and police discounts don't do EMS discounts. Why? Because fire keeps their place from burning down and police keep it from getting robbed.....
I wonder who works on them when they have a stupid moment.........


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 23, 2011)

firefite said:


> It amazes me that the general public think that EMTs and Medics make a lot of money.



The general public also thinks that the people on the ambulance have an exciting job that only deals with emergencies and that those people are highly educated professionals, not just 120 hours or 1000 hours post secondary training. I wonder how many people would call an ambulance if they knew just how little training and education the average EMS provider has.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 23, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The general public also thinks that the people on the ambulance have an exciting job that only deals with emergencies and that those people are highly educated professionals, not just 120 hours or 1000 hours post secondary training. I wonder how many people would call an ambulance if they knew just how little training and education the average EMS provider has.



I believe that alot of them still would call. Even if we only have 120 hours of training it's still more then Joe Q. Citizen. You know how much training EMS providers have so would you call them if something bad happened? I know I would.


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 23, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ok, that song, Papa Loved Mama.....don't get the papa and mama mixed up on the second to last line of the chorus.
> 
> One of my co-workers was singing away the other day, quietly, but still loud enough to be heard. What the rest of us heard was "Mama loved papa, papa loved men....mamas in the graveyard papas in the pen." Took me five minutes to stop laughing. Oh my gosh....the gal singing it will never live that down.



Sounds like papa got what he wanted, in the end.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 23, 2011)

This shift is going to drag by... and so is the drive tonight to Albuquerque...


----------



## Sasha (Mar 23, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The general public also thinks that the people on the ambulance have an exciting job that only deals with emergencies and that those people are highly educated professionals, not just 120 hours or 1000 hours post secondary training. I wonder how many people would call an ambulance if they knew just how little training and education the average EMS provider has.



Haha, my date from last night was like "You make how much? REALLY? GIRL REALLY?.. Maaaan I thought EMTs and Paramedics got paid maaaaad money. They're really smart, right?"

"Well... actually..."


----------



## Sasha (Mar 23, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ok, that song, Papa Loved Mama.....don't get the papa and mama mixed up on the second to last line of the chorus.
> 
> One of my co-workers was singing away the other day, quietly, but still loud enough to be heard. What the rest of us heard was "Mama loved papa, papa loved men....mamas in the graveyard papas in the pen." Took me five minutes to stop laughing. Oh my gosh....the gal singing it will never live that down.



Ahhh. The other day we had a patient who didn't want to go to the SNF, we tried calling it rehab, no go... I mean she still went because she was confused, but we felt bad.

However after the call I started to sing Amy Winehouse's "Rehab" and it has been stuck in my head ever since.

"They tried to make me go to rehab I said 'No, no, no' "

Bahahaha


----------



## medic417 (Mar 23, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> This shift is going to drag by... and so is the drive tonight to Albuquerque...



Just go tell your boss your quiting heres my 2 week notice and maybe he will just tell you to leave now.  I know a number of places that immediately remove you when 2 week notice given.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Ahhh. The other day we had a patient who didn't want to go to the SNF, we tried calling it rehab, no go... I mean she still went because she was confused, but we felt bad.
> 
> However after the call I started to sing Amy Winehouse's "Rehab" and it has been stuck in my head ever since.
> 
> ...



So you need rehab?  :wacko:

Glad you had a great date.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm working this shift as a favor to a friend. She's out of town so I will just wait to put my notice in until I actually sign the paperwork for the new job... 





medic417 said:


> Just go tell your boss your quiting heres my 2 week notice and maybe he will just tell you to leave now.  I know a number of places that immediately remove you when 2 week notice given.


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 23, 2011)

So I'm getting on a wambulance the beginning of April  also was told by an instructor I would probably be able to get a FT job where he works part time when my class is done.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 23, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> So I'm getting on a wambulance the beginning of April  also was told by an instructor I would probably be able to get a FT job where he works part time when my class is done.



Congrats man! :beerchug:


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFNwBA4x7ek[/YOUTUBE]

I love The Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 23, 2011)

A shirt I just bought has a tag saying "extra large, slim fit." Um... what?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 23, 2011)

Means its form fitting.


----------



## firetender (Mar 23, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Means its form fitting.



Spandex


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOnqjkJTMaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 23, 2011)

Does anyone know if avatar photos need to be approved cuz I put mine up last night but it doesn't seem to want to display. grrr


----------



## medicRob (Mar 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Does anyone know if avatar photos need to be approved cuz I put mine up last night but it doesn't seem to want to display. grrr



Mine didn't need to be approved. Perhaps, it is a size issue. Did you get a message saying it was too large? 

Also you did click the save button, correct?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 23, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Mine didn't need to be approved. Perhaps, it is a size issue. Did you get a message saying it was too large?
> 
> Also you did click the save button, correct?



I'm pretty sure I covered everything. It shows up on my profile page but isn't showing up in my posts. Wouldn't be the first time I missed a step though. I'll try a different pic. thanks


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 23, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Mine didn't need to be approved. Perhaps, it is a size issue. Did you get a message saying it was too large?
> 
> Also you did click the save button, correct?



Not sure what I screwed up the first time but I just went back through each step and now it's there so your right it must have been user error


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 23, 2011)

And I got my new hard drive in with Windows running smoothly. I ended up just putting Windows on a flash drive, worked pretty well.
'
 320GB of space... let's see how quickly I can fill it up.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd be willing to pay a nominal fee for access to a private area of this forum, where we, as adults, and EMS providers can talk about whatever we want.


----------



## ghettocowboy (Mar 23, 2011)

The man getting you down?


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 23, 2011)

ghettocowboy said:


> The man getting you down?



Yep


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 23, 2011)

Our company has some really, really, REALLY effing stupid policies and procedures at times.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 23, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Our company has some really, really, REALLY effing stupid policies and procedures at times.



Like what?


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 23, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Like what?



Like running a truck on a 5 hour round trip with 100 empty miles in the trip because they refuse to acknowledge that some paramedics are more capable than others.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 23, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Yep



you can always make your own forum, where you can talk about whatever you want. 

It's got to be hard to moderate a forum, people will never be happy. You either overmoderate and undermoderate. They're never going to make everyone happy at the same time.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 23, 2011)

Sasha said:


> you can always make your own forum, where you can talk about whatever you want.



I have one, but not EMS related. 

I like the people that come here.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 23, 2011)

If my boyfriend tries to talk to me about friction loss calculations or anything to do with hoses or water one more time, I'm gonna freak.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 23, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> If my boyfriend tries to talk to me about friction loss calculations or anything to do with hoses or water one more time, I'm gonna freak.



There are just so many ways to take that...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 23, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> There are just so many ways to take that...


My thoughts exactly...I just wasn't sure how to phrase it.


----------



## ghettocowboy (Mar 23, 2011)

Tired of trying to get my bike to crank, guess it goes to the shop tomorrow!


----------



## Anjel (Mar 23, 2011)

Somehow I think I am going to regret that 4 hour nap I just took. Just waking up at 2137.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 23, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> If my boyfriend tries to talk to me about friction loss calculations or anything to do with hoses or water one more time, I'm gonna freak.



He's not telling you he's going to water hammer your appliance with his supply line is he?


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOnqjkJTMaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anjel (Mar 23, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOnqjkJTMaA[/YOUTUBE]



You really like that video don't ya? lol


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> You really like that video don't ya? lol



Thriller is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 23, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Thriller is one of my favorite songs.



I love the michael jackson experience on the wii. SOO much fun lol


----------



## Sasha (Mar 23, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I have one, but not EMS related.
> 
> I like the people that come here.



Then suck it up and quit whining =)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 24, 2011)

Why the heck can't my septic tank alarm ever go off at some reasonable hour. Like say, oh 10 AM? But oh no! It can't go off then. Everyone is up and awake. No no. It has to go off at 16 minutes after midnight. Or some other such ungodly hour. 

Oh joy!!! :-S


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 24, 2011)

You know... I can think of a worse time for it to go off... like 15 minutes after too late.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 24, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> You know... I can think of a worse time for it to go off... like 15 minutes after too late.



I can distinctly remember a few years ago standing at an intersection with massive storm damage and hearing the tornado warning sirens go off...









...for the tornado that had hit the intersection 10 minutes prior to our arrival.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 24, 2011)

1.5 hours of sleep, joy of joys!


----------



## medicRob (Mar 24, 2011)

Tornado hit last night, did some heavy damage, ended up responding with local FD as mutual EMS (am on medical director list for the county), destroyed silos, barns, houses.. Pics to come, there is no telling what my holter monitor has recorded during all that, I think I am gonna be in trouble with the cardiologist.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 24, 2011)

And my partner called out... again. I'm going to run out of stuff to clean at station.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 24, 2011)

I should've known better. You people kill me. Hahaha


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 24, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> I should've known better. You people kill me. Hahaha


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 24, 2011)

I think it's a requirement that you have an IQ of less than 80 to work in a financial aid office.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 24, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>



I had a premature detination!


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 24, 2011)

George Carlin and Russell Peters > A*hackmed the dead terrorist


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 24, 2011)

...but I can't talk about most of the "7 words you can't say on TV" without getting banned. However I do agree that "tits" doesn't belong on the list. It's a friendly word, after all. Sounds like a snack...


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 24, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...but I can't talk about most of the "7 words you can't say on TV" without getting banned. However I do agree that "tits" doesn't belong on the list. It's a friendly word, after all. Sounds like a snack...



It is! Tater t*ts

A book everyone should read: Unbroken: A World War II Story of Survival, Resilience, and Redemption. Hands down, the best book I've ever read. It tells the story of Louie Zamperini, and is written by Laura Hillenbrand, the same woman who wrote Seabiscuit.



			
				Amazon said:
			
		

> Growing up in California in the 1920s, Louie was a hellraiser, stealing everything edible that he could carry, staging elaborate pranks, getting in fistfights, and bedeviling the local police. But as a teenager, he emerged as one of the greatest runners America had ever seen, competing at the 1936 Berlin Olympics, where he put on a sensational performance, crossed paths with Hitler, and stole a German flag right off the Reich Chancellery. He was preparing for the 1940 Olympics, and closing in on the fabled four-minute mile, when World War II began. Louie joined the Army Air Corps, becoming a bombardier. Stationed on Oahu, he survived harrowing combat, including an epic air battle that ended when his plane crash-landed, some six hundred holes in its fuselage and half the crew seriously wounded. ... Louie’s journey had only just begun.




http://www.amazon.com/Unbroken-Worl...4163/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301002620&sr=8-1


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 24, 2011)

Watching a big brush fire threaten our parent's / our future home on the news... boyfriend is on the line. Lots of family and friends in the area evacuated. Being on the other side stinks. I'd ask for prayers or something if I was more religious.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 24, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> I'd ask for prayers or something if I was more religious.



I can't do prayers, but they'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 24, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> I'd ask for prayers or something if I was more religious.



I'd offer prayers if I was more religious, but know my positive thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 24, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Watching a big brush fire threaten our parent's / our future home on the news... boyfriend is on the line. Lots of family and friends in the area evacuated. Being on the other side stinks. I'd ask for prayers or something if I was more religious.



You have medicRob's prayers.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 24, 2011)

Watched first episode of Trauma. Yup that's about all I got say about that.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 24, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Watching a big brush fire threaten our parent's / our future home on the news... boyfriend is on the line. Lots of family and friends in the area evacuated. Being on the other side stinks. I'd ask for prayers or something if I was more religious.



You have l&s5's prayers, even if you don't ask for them. 

Lucid, is that the Douglas Co. Wildfire or the Jefferson Co. one?

The fire in Douglas Co. looks a lot like a fire we had out here last year. Slide Creek. We lost 1,000 plus acres and a bunch of homes.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 24, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Watched first episode of Trauma. Yup that's about all I got say about that.



@bigbaldguy 

One of the forum members told me in chat the other day that I reminded them of "Rabbit", I was like, "Dude, if I did half the stupid and crazy $@!t that rabbit got away with, I would be:

1. Fired
2. License Suspended.
3. Prosecuted. 

---
The funny thing is, if they made a show like that about EMS or HEMS and depicted how it really is, no one would watch it. 

Dialysis Transfer, ICU Transfer, Doctors Appointment, etc. 

------------

@Everyone 

I am feelin like putting on my cowboy hat, drinking a beer, and singing some Keith Whitley to a very ugly woman.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 24, 2011)

It's only truly authentic if it's a Lone Star or Shiner Bock.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 24, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> It's only truly authentic if it's a Lone Star or Shiner Bock.



Pabst Blue Ribbon, my friend. 

medicRob smokes Lucky Strikes, Drinks Pabst, and wears his Pompadour proudly.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 24, 2011)

I haven't had PBR in a looooonnnngggg time.....

I saw a 30 pack of "Beer Thirty" in a store the other day for around 8 bucks, that stuff has to make Nati Lite taste good.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 24, 2011)

I appreciate all the support and positive vibes. So far no homes lost.



lightsandsirens5 said:


> You have l&s5's prayers, even if you don't ask for them.
> 
> Lucid, is that the Douglas Co. Wildfire or the Jefferson Co. one?
> 
> The fire in Douglas Co. looks a lot like a fire we had out here last year. Slide Creek. We lost 1,000 plus acres and a bunch of homes.



Yeah it's Douglas. It's about 1,000 acres now in a pretty populated area. Fortunately the line has moved away from the more heavily populated area but unfortunately it has moved towards the family house.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 24, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> I appreciate all the support and positive vibes. So far no homes lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's Douglas. It's about 1,000 acres now in a pretty populated area. Fortunately the line has moved away from the more heavily populated area but unfortunately it has moved towards the family house.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice XD

Speaking of cheap beer.... anyone tried the new Walgreen's beer? I heard it is awful.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 24, 2011)

medicRob said:


> One of the forum members told me in chat the other day that I reminded them of "Rabbit",



It's not so much that you remind me of him, as it is that I picture that you look like him, even though I know you don't.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 24, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I haven't had PBR in a looooonnnngggg time.....
> 
> I saw a 30 pack of "Beer Thirty" in a store the other day for around 8 bucks, that stuff has to make Nati Lite taste good.



Haven't even heard of that, it must be like those off brand cereals at the Grocery stores like, "Arch Duke Chocula" or "Admiral Crunch", lol. 

I love Luckies cause I can still roll them up in the sleeve of my white T-shirt when I go out to the bars. If it ain't broke, dont fix it. ]

@Lucid with regard to homes lost

I was so saddened last night when we worked the tornado. A couple came home to find that they had no home left. It was a horrible site, if the community doesn't do something to help them, I will start something, I am waiting to see. I sure hope they have insurance. 


This is where I was last night: 






A home was once attached to this porch.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 24, 2011)

Rob, that is horrible. I remember the first time i saw a home destroyed by a fire. Amazing how these natural disasters leave nothing behind. Not a stinking thing. Having moved a LOT, I have lived in many different areas and have experienced typhoons, hurricanes, tornadoes, fires, earthquakes, ice/snow storms and floods. The power of nature is simply amazing.

That picture of the steps with no house reminds me of a house we lost on a wildfire last year. Nothing left but the shells of the washer, dryer fridge and reefer, plus the twisted steel roof and some hardened puddles of aluminum, I assume from kitchen ware as they were where the kitchen would have been. Literally nothing else. I don't know what happened to other things like the toilet. Often those are left in structure fires as well.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 24, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Nothing left but the shells of the washer, dryer fridge and reefer, ...



The fridge and what? :huh:


----------



## Anjel (Mar 24, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> The fridge and what? :huh:



The marijuana survived the fire miraculously.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 24, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> The fridge and what? :huh:



Ok ok ok....the refrigerator. How the heck did I put that. :-S

~~~~~~~~~~~~

This is hilarious! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3iFhLdWjqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## medicRob (Mar 24, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> dryer fridge and reefer



Thank God the reefer was still there.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 24, 2011)

God....I am never going to live that down. 

Yep, that is why I am a wildland firefighter. So I can raid the grows after people evacuate and before the fire gets there. You feel really good if you put your shelter there in the middle of an outdoor grow during a burn over. B)


----------



## medicRob (Mar 24, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> God....I am never going to live that down.
> 
> Yep, that is why I am a wildland firefighter. So I can raid the grows after people evacuate and before the fire gets there. You feel really good if you put your shelter there in the middle of an outdoor grow during a burn over. B)



Pretty sure his self-contained breathing apparatus has nothing to do with fire suppression. ha ha


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 24, 2011)

Screw MREs, all he needs is Taco Bell and Doritos.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 24, 2011)

okay, so there was this beer. 

medicRob walked in with his cowboy hat on and was all like, 

"So many times my eyes have held you, tonight please give my arms that chance", just like Perfect Stranger would've... Then I looked over at the young lady next to me and said proceeded to let her know that, "If her heart was tired for the rest of her life, she could lay her love on me".. 

Long story short, medicRob just got a phone # (All the digits too!)

For those who have no idea what I am talking about, open your Youtubes and reference page ?v=mUpFvRrR658 aka 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUpFvRrR658[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## medicRob (Mar 24, 2011)

Having too much fun: 

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vqfYY9ACA38NdD7jQ


----------



## Anjel (Mar 24, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Having too much fun:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vqfYY9ACA38NdD7jQ



very nice.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 24, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Having too much fun:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vqfYY9ACA38NdD7jQ



A cute guy with a sexy voice who loves country music? I'm in love!^_^


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 24, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> A cute guy with a sexy voice who loves country music? I'm in love!^_^



Sorry, I'm taken already. 

Oh wait....what do you mean you weren't talking to me. :unsure:


----------



## Aprz (Mar 25, 2011)

About to watch my future girlfriend in Sucker Punch.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

Aprz said:


> About to watch my future girlfriend in Sucker Punch.



About to sucker punch my future girlfriend. 


(sorry couldnt resist)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 25, 2011)

medicRob said:


> About to sucker punch my future girlfriend.
> 
> 
> (sorry couldnt resist)



Is that your way of flirting Rob? Hahaha

(couldn't resist either)


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

firefite said:


> Is that your way of flirting Rob? Hahaha
> 
> (couldn't resist either)



No, that would be a roofy-colada.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 25, 2011)

medicRob said:


> No, that would be a roofy-colada.



Why does this pina-colada taste like Ketamine, "THUMP!".


----------



## Aprz (Mar 25, 2011)

Dr. Pepper or Coke?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Dr. Pepper or Coke?



Dr. Pepper.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok.....so I can't sleep.....:wacko:

On a side note, chipmunk renditions of some of lady gaga's songs are stinking hilarious.  Yes, I know I have no life.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 25, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Why does this pina-colada taste like Ketamine, "THUMP!".



You've been hanging out with Brown again, haven't you?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> You've been hanging out with Brown again, haven't you?



Does this rag smell like Chloroform to you?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 25, 2011)

Does anyone use a mobile wireless hot spot like Clear or Verizon's little hockey puck thing. If so who do you use and do you like it.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Does anyone use a mobile wireless hot spot like Clear or Verizon's little hockey puck thing. If so who do you use and do you like it.



I just use 3g service on my iPad. I enjoy it, I can make my iPhone a hotspot. Mind you, you won't get the best speeds in the world, especially outside of metropolitan areas.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 25, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I just use 3g service on my iPad. I enjoy it, I can make my iPhone a hotspot. Mind you, you won't get the best speeds in the world, especially outside of metropolitan areas.



Rob, you got a Verizon iPhone?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Rob, you got a Verizon iPhone?



eew, no.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 25, 2011)

medicRob said:


> eew, no.



I thought not....but I didn't know you could make an At&T iPhone a hotspot. How you do dat? I have been missing out! :sad:


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I thought not....but I didn't know you could make an At&T iPhone a hotspot. How you do dat? I have been missing out! :sad:



jailbroken.

or just update your firmware to the latest (iOS 4.3) it has the hotspot feature.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 25, 2011)

medicRob said:


> jailbroken.
> 
> or just update your firmware to the latest (iOS 4.3) it has the hotspot feature.



Ahhhhhh.....or I suppose it could be the fact that I still have a 3G. (not a 3GS.) Yea.....I know. I'm getting a 4 in a month or so. I might just wait till the 5 comes out so i can get the 4 for cheap. I dunno. 

So, I've been wondering of I should jailbreak my 3G. Do you recommend it? I know it is perfectly legal and all, but will it cause problems for me? How do I update the software and all once it is jailbroken. Is AT&T going to care it I jailbreak it?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So, I've been wondering of I should jailbreak my 3G.



ffemt and I talked about this. While jailbreaking is perfectly legal, we have agreed that it is best to just keep this content off the forum all together, so out of the respect for the agreement that was made between myself and ffemt, I am going to have to decline to answer that question.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 25, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> You've been hanging out with Brown again, haven't you?



*Gasp!

There is more to Brown than ketamine .... this hip pouch also has midazolam and suxamethonium in it too but those arent as fun as ketamine


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 25, 2011)

medicRob said:


> ffemt and I talked about this. While jailbreaking is perfectly legal, we have agreed that it is best to just keep this content off the forum all together, so out of the respect for the agreement that was made between myself and ffemt, I am going to have to decline to answer that question.



As someone who doesn't own a smart phone (witch! Burn the witch!), what, exactly, is jailbreaking and the associated ethical concerns?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 25, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> As someone who doesn't own a smart phone (witch! Burn the witch!), what, exactly, is jailbreaking and the associated ethical concerns?



Jailbreaking (unlocking) is pretty much hacking the device. It opens it up to other media sources. You can get applications that apple doesn't approve to be in their iTunes store and you can do countless software changes so your device works differently and looks different. The ethical concerns are well you are hacking a device that they don't want you hack. However apple has now allowed unlocking (jailbreaking) your Itouch/iPhone legal. But on the other hand since they made it legal the new updates that apple puts out fixes the holes in the software that hackers got into. So it is making it alot harder to jailbreak. IMHO it's not worth it.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> As someone who doesn't own a smart phone (witch! Burn the witch!), what, exactly, is jailbreaking and the associated ethical concerns?



Well, speaking with regard to jailbreaking of iPhones, one has to understand that in their factory state, iPhones and other iOS devices can only download apps through iTunes, these apps go through an approval process, so apps with objectionable content rarely make it. Moreover, these devices have a somewhat limited functionality (For example, the bluetooth abilities of the iPad absolutely suck because the bluetooth stack doesnt allow for enough external devices).

The iPhone-Dev team, a group of programmers decided to mod the iPhone by finding exploits in the basic architecture of the device's firmware, allowing for the restrictions on the device to be removed (which allows us for installation of Cydia, the alternative app store where anyone can submit an app regardless of content), moreover, jailbreaking has opened up the ability for individuals to mod their devices with new themes, extended functionality (such as the use of an external bluetooth GPS for the wifi only devices, as is the case with BTstack). 

In the beginning, there were questions surrounding the legality of jailbreaking. Soon after, the Supreme Court, in a suit filed by Apple ruled that jailbreaking of iOS devices was legal. However, Apple soon retorted with a statement that all users who jailbreak will have voided their warranties (which really isnt a problem since all you have to do is a device restore and Apple will never know).  

I won't get in to how paid apps can be downloaded for free via jailbreaking, because that is one of the main reasons ffemt doesn't want this site involved with any endorsements of jailbreaking by its users as it still constitutes the theft of an individual or company's intellectual property, which is protected by law. So after having a discussion about it with ffemt (because someone had asked me before and I was kind of confused on how to address the issue on the forum), we decided that it was best for me to not show people things like how to jailbreak on the forum.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm in chat.


----------



## Emma (Mar 25, 2011)

I want to just skip this week and next week.  Moving house, job interviews, standardized tests, and more job interviews.

And no internet till next week because Time Warner sucks.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

medicRob has opened a Space Cad session, has both his linear algebra textbook from college as well as Vogels Textbook of Practical  Organic Chemistry with him, and a trusty Chembiooffice 12 digital merck manual of chems on his screen.

Did he mention he is a Pyro? 

















Now the only question is should he go with 3,3,6,6-Tetramethyl-1,2,4,5-tetraoxane stabilized with nitrocellulose or Hexamethylene triperoxide diamine..

Either way, you should probably run. Rocket launcher bike is that much closer to coming to fruition.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 25, 2011)

Jailbreaking is apparently as easy as plugging in your phone and letting some program do it for you but it has the potential to brick your phone if the program effs up. Not recommended at all. 

If you want a better phone just get an android phone =P

I didn't even know they still made dumb phones.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Jailbreaking is apparently as easy as plugging in your phone and letting a program do it for you.



Umm, yeah. You just boot into DFU mode, click to jailbreak, then the device does the rest. User runs the risk with jb, no promises are made. Droid sucks. Not to mention, 
droid only has like 65,000 apps, iPhone has well over 300,000.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 25, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Dr. Pepper or Coke?



Wild Cherry Pepsi, duh.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 25, 2011)

I just chased a lizard with a spatula for ten minutes.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 25, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Umm, yeah. You just boot into DFU mode, click to jailbreak, then the device does the rest. User runs the risk with jb, no promises are made. Droid sucks. Not to mention,
> droid only has like 65,000 apps, iPhone has well over 300,000.



Droid rocks, I can get a ton of apps without voiding my warranty. And the apps for droid are pretty much whatever you want them to be, there's even an app to buy mobile porn.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Droid rocks, I can get a ton of apps without voiding my warranty. And the apps for droid are pretty much whatever you want them to be, there's even an app to buy mobile porn.



Those 300,000 apps did not include the jailbroken ones. Those are all legit apps. When you factor in jailbroken apps, the list increases by at least 10,000


----------



## Sasha (Mar 25, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Those 300,000 apps did not include the jailbroken ones. Those are all legit apps. When you factor in jailbroken apps, the list increases by at least 10,000



Still. I prefer droid phones. I like having an awesome operating system no matter what style of phone. With iPhone there's only one style of hardware. 

I also like that I don't have to potentially brick my phone to have access to a consumer driven, unrestricted app market. 

I also love my widgets. The widgets alone are a good reason to go droid.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Still. I prefer droid phones. I like having an awesome operating system no matter what style of phone. With iPhone there's only one style of hardware.
> 
> I also like that I don't have to potentially brick my phone to have access to a consumer driven, unrestricted app market.
> 
> I also love my widgets. The widgets alone are a good reason to go droid.



Actually, no. Android market rejects apps as well. 

As for Jb and bricking, wrong on that front too:

http://www.unlockandroid.com/

http://code.google.com/p/android-roms/wiki/Unbrick

-----


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> And the apps for droid are pretty much whatever you want them to be, there's even an app to buy mobile porn.



And you know this how? o_o 

What the heck are you doing with your phone Sasha?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And you know this how? o_o
> 
> What the heck are you doing with your phone Sasha?



I have an app on my phone that gives me porn too, It's called "Camera".. bwahahaha


----------



## Sasha (Mar 25, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I have an app on my phone that gives me porn too, It's called "Camera".. bwahahaha



Mine gives me asian lesbian porn. My favorite kind.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 25, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And you know this how? o_o
> 
> What the heck are you doing with your phone Sasha?



It does vibrate....

Haha just kidding


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

3 days til Nurse Jackie starts again! I can't wait.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 25, 2011)

medicRob said:


> 3 days til Nurse Jackie starts again! I can't wait.



You know there's those in the nursing profession who would strangle you for watching that show right?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> You know there's those in the nursing profession who would strangle you for watching that show right?



Yes, when the show came out, I was administrating one of the largest nursing sites on the net (Not Allnurses). We had some lovely discussions about it. Heaven was divided you see, into two factions, the faithful and the rebellious. 


The faithful chose to stay the path, assuming that every time a nurse appeared on TV in any capacity that they were to have nice, clean white shoes, a smile on their face, and be ready to portray a sunny disposition as they stare you in the eye repeating the last three words you say with an upward inflection as if to indicate that they are listening attentively. 

The rebellious chose to wage war with the faction of the faithful and would dare challenge the throne, professing in their hearts that asserting in their minds that some things on TV could be just for entertainment, especially shows that are already categorized as "Dark Comedies"... 

For quite some time now, there has been a silence in the heavens, the likes of which could verily tear the stars asunder were it to be interrupted with the looming, pendulous clouds of war that have ever-so wearily hung over our heads since that horrible day in 2009.


----------



## EMTRyan232 (Mar 25, 2011)

*I got the job!!!!!!!!!!*

I got the job that i applied for  a hospital based ems service, i will be doing transport from helo to hospital and vice versa and some 911 stuff. I will be working for Meducare. I interviewed today at 8am and they called me at 12. i have to pass a background check and physical since its and state job, but i don't have anything to worry about that. Just feeling so relieved!!!!!!!!


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 25, 2011)

EMTRyan232 said:


> i have to pass a background check and physical since its and state job, but i don't have anything to worry about that



Until the suits show up at your door...


----------



## Hockey (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm going to buy another gun today.  Let those black suits follow me home


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 25, 2011)

Hockey said:


> I'm going to buy another gun today.  Let those black suits follow me home



Whatcha getting?


----------



## Hockey (Mar 25, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Whatcha getting?



Buying the Gen 4 Glock 19 going down the street and trading it for a G 19 RTF2 with bunch of extras.  He wants the Gen 4, I want the RTF2.  Good trade.  I missed my RTF2 after I got rid of it


----------



## Hockey (Mar 25, 2011)

F the USPOSTAL SERVICE USELESS PIECES OF CRAP!


I have my check mailed now since I'm switching banks, and they mailed my check on Monday 4 miles away, and it's not here.

Called post office, they told me we can't give you that info due to homeland security



REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLY????????????

No gun for me, and no going to work tonight because someone is litterly on empty.  Thank god for random trees landing on my house and causing me to pay money toward insurance


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sweetness. You can't have too many guns IMHO. Well....................

Nahhhh....never to many.

My wish list: 

Sig Sauer P239 .40S&W
Glock G28
Ruger Redhawk (Or S&W 629 Can't decide.)
S&W M&P 360
Browning BLR .30-06
Weatherby Mark V .300 Win-Mag
Colt M4
Mossburg 500 Tactical

Of course I want many more than that, but I figure that should do me for a while. ;-)


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 25, 2011)

Brown has never had a problem with the US Postal Service, they aren't bad when they can get things to the other side of the planet in a week.

But OMG why is there always a line when you go in like seriously they have like five positions and one person on? WTF?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 25, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown has never had a problem with the US Postal Service, they aren't bad when they can get things to the other side of the planet in a week.
> 
> But OMG why is there always a line when you go in like seriously they have like five positions and one person on? WTF?



Yes they can get a package from Kuwait to the middle of the Ozarks in 6 days but somehow the entire "customer service thing" is just too tricky


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 25, 2011)

Begin my first shift as a full volunteer with spiffy uniform in 2 hours 45 minutes. Up until now I've been a probationary volunteer.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 25, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Begin my first shift as a full volunteer with spiffy uniform in 2 hours 45 minutes. Up until now I've been a probationary volunteer.



Don't kill anybody and keep your hands and feet inside the stretcher at all times


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 25, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Don't kill anybody and keep your hands and feet *inside the stretcher at all times*



Wait a minute, I'm supposed to be the one on the stretcher, ahhh hell I think I misread something!


----------



## firetender (Mar 25, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Don't kill anybody and keep your hands and feet inside the stretcher at all times



Brown's Partner:  Wake up!

Brown:  Hnnn??

Brown's Partner: We have a call, Mate.

Brown:  Drive us there, willya, Mate, I'll get up then.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm really starting to despise MBAs in healthcare "leadership" who have no clinical background.


----------



## EMTRyan232 (Mar 25, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Until the suits show up at your door...


Hotel,
 Man they already got me, i am state certified, they got fingerprints and background checked through the state and FBI


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 25, 2011)

firetender said:


> Brown's Partner:  Wake up!
> 
> Brown:  Hnnn??
> 
> ...



Brown fell asleep on the way to a job on Saturday night, Brown however was not driving.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 25, 2011)

Signed paperwork on the new place earlier today, MCAT at 9:00 AM, taking no chances, no study after 8, in bed by 9.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 25, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown fell asleep on the way to a job on Saturday night, Brown however was not driving.


Around here your still a green medic until you can:
Wake up long enough to walk to the truck and collapse in the passenger's seat asleep

Wake up at every stop, clear your side and then fall back asleep

Wake up on scene and render appropriate care through transport

Stay awake long enough to clean the truck, RTS, and collapse in the passenger's seat asleep.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm 22 and I'm at home on a Friday night watching Alladin...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 25, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I'm 22 and I'm at home on a Friday night watching Alladin...



You old man. 22, that's crazy old.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 25, 2011)

You're not far behind.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 25, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You old man. 22, that's crazy old.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 25, 2011)

Linuss said:


> You're not far behind.



I know! *shudder.......


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 25, 2011)

Linuss said:


> You're not far behind.



You both can shush. 22 is a a baby.


----------



## exodus (Mar 25, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> You both can shush. 22 is a a baby.



I'm only 20!!!

GAWH! I hate this laptop! I'm 20


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 25, 2011)

exodus said:


> I'm only 10!!!


Then you need to have your parents sign your COPPA request and send it to us.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 26, 2011)

So, I had this great idea that I was going to be in bed by 9:00 in preparation for my test in the morning, but my reticular activating system had other plans for me, so hear I sit at 11:22 PM awake with the MCAT only hours away.


----------



## ShannahQuilts (Mar 26, 2011)

Will I get turned in if I admit to using Benadryl for off-label purposes?  I do have allergies, but times when I really really need to get to sleep, it works wonderfully.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 26, 2011)

ShannahQuilts said:


> Will I get turned in if I admit to using Benadryl for off-label purposes?  I do have allergies, but times when I really really need to get to sleep, it works wonderfully.



I am prescribed to ambien, but this test is so important that I am afraid of over-sleeping and do not want to leave anything to chance.


----------



## ShannahQuilts (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, I agree with that.  I think that's why I like the Benadryl - I don't sleep through alarms when I take it, and it only lasts 6 hours.  Since I need at least 7.5 to feel really rested, it works for me.

I'm afraid of prescription sleep aids.  A friend of mine had one prescribed many years ago, and she literally became psychotic.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 26, 2011)

ShannahQuilts said:


> Yeah, I agree with that.  I think that's why I like the Benadryl - I don't sleep through alarms when I take it, and it only lasts 6 hours.  Since I need at least 7.5 to feel really rested, it works for me.
> 
> I'm afraid of prescription sleep aids.  A friend of mine had one prescribed many years ago, and she literally became psychotic.



They aren't for every one. They act on very specific receptors of the brain that are more prone to elicit effects such as hallucinations among other things. That is why it is critical to alert one's physician whenever these effects occur to see if it is time for you to stop taking that particular medication.


----------



## firetender (Mar 26, 2011)

*I'm afraid the machines have won...*

we're so fixated, we've forgotten what they are distracting us from experiencing.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 26, 2011)

firetender said:


> we're so fixated, we've forgotten what they are distracting us from experiencing.



Personally, I like the hallucinations. I like to drink just enough cough medicine to make me think I am Keith Whitley.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 26, 2011)

NREMT I psychomotor examination tomorrow at 1300.  4 hour drive...


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 26, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Personally, I like the hallucinations. I like to drink just enough cough medicine to make me think I am Keith Whitley.



OMG bro Brown has such intense hallucinations on promethazine it makes ketamine hallucinations look like crap


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 26, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Personally, I like the hallucinations. I like to drink just enough cough medicine to make me think I am Keith Whitley.


Only when you say nothing at all........


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 26, 2011)

ShannahQuilts said:


> Yeah, I agree with that.  I think that's why I like the Benadryl - I don't sleep through alarms when I take it, and it only lasts 6 hours.  Since I need at least 7.5 to feel really rested, it works for me.
> 
> I'm afraid of prescription sleep aids.  A friend of mine had one prescribed many years ago, and she literally became psychotic.



Benadryl doesn't put me to sleep at all. I take Melatonin. Works like a charm.


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 26, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I am prescribed to ambien, but this test is so important that I am afraid of over-sleeping and do not want to leave anything to chance.



Ambien you say? muwhaha...... :wacko:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 26, 2011)

Managed to run my 10 hour iPad battery down on a 13 hour shift, how's that for down time


----------



## Sasha (Mar 26, 2011)

Boo


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Boo



Hoo Hoo


----------



## Sasha (Mar 26, 2011)

Boo you.


----------



## Atlas (Mar 26, 2011)

So I went to go see Sucker Punch last night. Did anyone else? If so, what did you think of it?


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 26, 2011)

Grrr...

Spent $1200 on a laptop a couple of weeks ago, now the damn thing won't even charge.  


You know how cheap headphones end up degrading over time to where you only get sound out of one ear unless you bend the cord/connector?  Yeah, that's what I have to do to even get a light on on the laptop.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Grrr...
> 
> Spent $1200 on a laptop a couple of weeks ago, now the damn thing won't even charge.
> 
> ...



Should have got a MacBook.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry, if I'm spending over a grand on something I actually want it to have some performance behind it, making the money worth it.




You know... when it actually works.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 26, 2011)

*MCAT Complete - Chose Not to Void*

He's Pilgrim and Pagan, hard-worn and So----cial... in all of his dreams, he's a sAINT like Jackie-O..


Now, I just have to drive myself crazy for a few weeks checking THx


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 26, 2011)

Boo its supposed to be raining on Brown's one and only three day weekend off in six months.

Brown is tired and cranky and needs burping, changing and putting back to bed.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 26, 2011)

*It's a sad sad day*

*Please join me in Remembering YET ANOTHER great icon of the entertainment community. *

The Pillsbury Dough boy died yesterday of a yeast infection and trauma complications from repeated pokes to the belly. 

He was 71. Dough boy was survived by his wife Play Dough, three children, John Dough, Jane Dough, and Dosey Dough, plus they had one in the Oven. 

The Funeral was held at 3:50 for about 20 minutes


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 26, 2011)

ShannahQuilts said:


> Will I get turned in if I admit to using Benadryl for off-label purposes?  I do have allergies, but times when I really really need to get to sleep, it works wonderfully.



Why?

Benedryl is diphenhydramine HCI, which is the same exact drug I take for allergies.  Dosage per pill is 25mg.

Now get this, at Wal-Mart they sell a generic sleep aid.  What's it made of?  Diphenhydramine HCI at 25mg per pill.

What, me worry?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 26, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Why?
> 
> Benedryl is diphenhydramine HCI, which is the same exact drug I take for allergies.  Dosage per pill is 25mg.
> 
> ...



I used to work at a psych office and the doc would prescribe benadryl for children with sleep problems.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 26, 2011)

The fire station I used to vollunteer for had BVM and NRB for dogs, cats, larger animals. The full set up to. The reason for this is there was a single house fire. The firefighters went in and pulled a dog out. The volley team saw the dog and checked ABC's. I'm not joking around this is serious. The dog (patient) had no pulse and not breathing. So they started CPR on the dog using a human BVM to ventilate. Somehow the mask got a seal but it was really hard. After about 5 mins of CPR the dog (patient) got a pulse back and started breathing. 5 mins later the dog was running around the fire grounds. The local media got pics of CPR being done on the dog (which I have yet to see). The batt chief was influenced by the public to by animal masks. So that's how they are on the engine. They are in the medical compartment in their own bag. Funny story about a saved life. Thought I would share it.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm finally getting over the nasty sinus congestion stuff that has been going around, and what do I wake up to today? Fever, cough, muscle aches. I think I have the flu.:sad: 

On the plus side, my entire bed heats up, and it is feeling soooo good on my back right now.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 26, 2011)

James M Clary, RN, BA, NREMT-I85


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 26, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> James M Clary, RN, BA, NREMT-I85



Congrats.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 26, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> James M Clary, RN, BA, NREMT-I85



NOICE, Bro!


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 26, 2011)

Um yeah - reference the melatonin thing, don't drink and take it. I was alone last night and woke up this morning to find the pajamas I went to bed wearing on the floor and all my drawers pulled out of the dresser with stuff dumped all over. 

I freaked and had the police come check the house and had my boyfriend leave the fire station. Absolutely nothing else was out of place, I wasn't harmed, and all the doors and windows were totally secure. The only explanation is that I was sleepwalking - something I've never done before.

 :blush:


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 26, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> James M Clary, RN, BA, NREMT-I85



Congrats man!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 26, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Um yeah - reference the melatonin thing, don't drink and take it. I was alone last night and woke up this morning to find the pajamas I went to bed wearing on the floor and all my drawers pulled out of the dresser with stuff dumped all over.
> 
> I freaked and had the police come check the house and had my boyfriend leave the fire station. Absolutely nothing else was out of place, I wasn't harmed, and all the doors and windows were totally secure. The only explanation is that I was sleepwalking - something I've never done before.
> 
> :blush:



Holy cow.......h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 26, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Um yeah - reference the melatonin thing, don't drink and take it. I was alone last night and woke up this morning to find the pajamas I went to bed wearing on the floor and all my drawers pulled out of the dresser with stuff dumped all over.
> 
> I freaked and had the police come check the house and had my boyfriend leave the fire station. Absolutely nothing else was out of place, I wasn't harmed, and all the doors and windows were totally secure. The only explanation is that I was sleepwalking - something I've never done before.
> 
> :blush:



Dang that must have been a good robber. Got into your secured house while you were sleeping. Took off your pajamas while you were sleeping trashed your room and left while leaving your house still fully secured house all without waking you up. I am impressed. Haha. For real tho that does suck.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2HipedgM3I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 26, 2011)

medicRob said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2HipedgM3I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Win.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 26, 2011)

Fail.


Because spiders are evil.  And they want to eat me.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Fail.
> 
> 
> Because spiders are evil.  And they want to eat me.



To quote Seth McFarlane in a recent Twitter post, "I haven't seen a spider in my house in 3 days.. What the hell are they planning???"


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Fail.
> 
> 
> Because spiders are evil.  And they want to eat me.



I couldn't agree more. I hate them things. 

@medicRob...Love that!


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aprz (Mar 26, 2011)

I had a silverfish attack my elbow last night. I am grossed out by those things, but I still caught it in a cup and observed it before I took it outside to let it free.

Yeh, the spiders are planning something. I need to borrow medicRob's flame thrower or something...

I saw Sucker Punch. I thought it was awesome! I'll never skip out on watching a couple of cute girls killing Nazis powered by steam and gears.

The last couple of times I've gone into chat... nobody. I am disappointed. Where did that one Brown thing go?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 26, 2011)

Aprz said:


> I saw Sucker Punch. I thought it was awesome! I'll never skip out on watching a couple of cute girls killing Nazis powered by steam and gears.



Hold.. Sucker Punch is a steam punk movie? Dude, that's awesome... I'll watch it online tonight, it was just uploaded 2 days ago (stream version, not cam)..


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 26, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> James M Clary, RN, BA, NREMT-I85



Congrats man!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 26, 2011)

Turned in my two weeks notice today... lets see if the boss gets pissed as everyone says he will and just tell me not to come back after my shift tomorrow.


----------



## Atlas (Mar 26, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Hold.. Sucker Punch is a steam punk movie? Dude, that's awesome... I'll watch it online tonight, it was just uploaded 2 days ago (stream version, not cam)..



Yeah, it has a good amount of steam punked art it in. That movie is amazing.


----------



## socalmedic (Mar 26, 2011)

I just finished my training at my new company, I am now more confused than when I got here. apparently most of the medics havent even read the protocol manual, we are told "i dont know, just do what you do best"


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 26, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> [Friday video]



I have the feeling that that will be a new version of RickRoll...


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 26, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I have the feeling that that will be a new version of RickRoll...



I have a feeling, that it's a demon.  A dancing demon!  No, something isn't right there.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 26, 2011)

medicRob said:


> To quote Seth McFarlane in a recent Twitter post, "I haven't seen a spider in my house in 3 days.. What the hell are they planning???"



I went this whole winter without seeing one in my house... I woke up the other day to see one trying to climb up my window covers.   He failed.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 27, 2011)

Terrible... It's 3:16 AM and not a single person in chat. Terrible!

Edit: Just as I clicked post, MedicRob logged in.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 27, 2011)

I bought carrots from 711 for breakfast. Theyre still frozen. Boo.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 27, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Turned in my two weeks notice today... lets see if the boss gets pissed as everyone says he will and just tell me not to come back after my shift tomorrow.



Oh well life goes on.   So what will bother you the most the boss being upset or the boss scheduling a party the day after your gone to celebrate you being gone?


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 27, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I bought carrots from 711 for breakfast. Theyre still frozen. Boo.


If you were around here I would be glad to fix you a delicious breakfast of Spanish Omelet and homemade hash browns


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 27, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Oh well life goes on.   So what will bother you the most the boss being upset or the boss scheduling a party the day after your gone to celebrate you being gone?



Neither one. I have performed my job to the best of my ability while here, and I've received no complaints. I couldn't care less what he does after I am gone.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 27, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Oh well life goes on.



Obladi Oblada la la la la life goes on... 


... sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 27, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Neither one. I have performed my job to the best of my ability while here, and I've received no complaints. I couldn't care less what he does after I am gone.



LOL.  Hope you enjoy the new job and the ball and chain.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 27, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Neither one. I have performed my job to the best of my ability while here, and I've received no complaints. I couldn't care less what he does after I am gone.



I'm all about the party being thrown for my departure. If I'm gonna go down, might as well be in spectacular, flame-heavy fashion !


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 27, 2011)

Quote for today (said by me): ".....and I mean Coca-Cola, not like 'Hey, we're stocking up for a Passover seder at Charlie Sheen's house' coke"


----------



## Sasha (Mar 27, 2011)

I got foot flakes on my pants!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 27, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I'm all about the party being thrown for my departure. If I'm gonna go down, might as well be in spectacular, flame-heavy fashion !



Heh, this place is close enough to NM Region III that I would like to not burn bridges any more than I have to.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 27, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh, this place is close enough to NM Region III that I would like to not burn bridges any more than I have to.



Honestly I've only ever left one job on less than optimal terms, and that place was such a toxic work environment it was better I got out when I did. 

Good luck back in NM and with the new job.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 27, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I got foot flakes on my pants!



Mmmm foot flakes... 

The first pt I ever laid hands on released a small cloud of foot flakes in the air when I took his sock off.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 27, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Honestly I've only ever left one job on less than optimal terms, and that place was such a toxic work environment it was better I got out when I did.
> 
> Good luck back in NM and with the new job.



THis place wasn't QUITE that bad... but family gave me the perfect excuse to relocate back. And thanks  Rural, high call volume 911 while doing nursing school sounds like a nice break for a while.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 27, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Mmmm foot flakes...
> 
> The first pt I ever laid hands on released a small cloud of foot flakes in the air when I took his sock off.



I have never even heard that term.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 27, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Mmmm foot flakes...
> 
> The first pt I ever laid hands on released a small cloud of foot flakes in the air when I took his sock off.



Ewww, foot flakes! I discovered during precepting that I can't handle feet, especially those that shed foot flakes. Even the patient was laughing at me as I turned green. :wacko:


----------



## Anjel (Mar 27, 2011)

All but one admins in chat.

That can't be good. Who did what? lol

Where is sasha? What did you do?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> All but one admins in chat.
> 
> That can't be good. Who did what? lol
> 
> Where is sasha? What did you do?



Weekly meeting.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 27, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh, this place is close enough to NM Region III that I would like to not burn bridges any more than I have to.



You got that right many of us are dual certified.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 27, 2011)

medic417 said:


> You got that right many of us are dual certified.



I honestly wonder at times how many counties from me you work in... With your view on education I'm almost positive you can't work at my service.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 27, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I honestly wonder at times how many counties from me you work in... With your view on education I'm almost positive you can't work at my service.



No I don't work at your service, actually never have done a shift there though I have driven through there many a time going to New Mexico, Colorado, and Wyoming.  Used to be a good Mexican food place a few blocks north of Walmart.  I've worked at a number of them in the area.  Some are great some are lousy.  Whats bad seems like when one improves another goes bad.  

Honestly education is not a high priority in many services nation wide.  Those in charge save money by encouraging limited education.  Those that are in the field so often don't care and even if the money was better than Trump money they would not want the education.  I really don't think in my or probably even your lifetime we will see much real change.  Right now everyone is excited or scared thinking the coming changes are big deals but really they are just name changes and paper pushing, no real improvement.

I did talk to a friend that met you when you applied south of where you are.  Said you seemed to be trying to live up to the standards for education many of us here would like to see.  But then he said..............................


----------



## medic417 (Mar 27, 2011)

JT did you already drop out of Odessa college?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 27, 2011)

medic417 said:


> JT did you already drop out of Odessa college?



I withdrew last Tuesday when I got my job offer in NM. Why?


----------



## medic417 (Mar 27, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I withdrew last Tuesday when I got my job offer in NM. Why?



Just dawned on me you were leaving and I knew you were in school.  Figured would be hard to finish driving from way up in NM.  

I guess since you have TG and the TLO you never carpooled with the girl from your county?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 27, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Just dawned on me you were leaving and I knew you were in school.  Figured would be hard to finish driving from way up in NM.
> 
> I guess since you have TG and the TLO you never carpooled with the girl from your county?



Lol... that's one hell of a carpool... 400 miles one way tends to be a rather harsh commute  I'm tempted on PerCom to finish medic or just finish ADN and BSN then go to UNMH's EMT-P BS program


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2011)

Decided to get my first tattoo. Easily covered up with a shirt. Now just gotta save up some money. And my body's reaction to needles might be another big problem haha


----------



## medicRob (Mar 28, 2011)

firefite said:


> Decided to get my first tattoo. Easily covered up with a shirt. Now just gotta save up some money. And my body's reaction to needles might be another big problem haha



Nah, it's not bad at all. I have actually fell asleep during tattoo's, they relax me. I have 13, currently.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ooh. Alright. When I went in for my TB test for EMT class I almost had to get transported to the hospital. I can see needles without a problem. But as soon as they go into my body then my body over reacts and I almost pass out. BP went down to 72/50 (my BP is always low) and pulse shot way down also. Not sure how a tattoo is gonna be


----------



## medicRob (Mar 28, 2011)

firefite said:


> Ooh. Alright. When I went in for my TB test for EMT class I almost had to get transported to the hospital. I can see needles without a problem. But as soon as they go into my body then my body over reacts and I almost pass out. BP went down to 72/50 (my BP is always low) and pulse shot way down also. Not sure how a tattoo is gonna be



Lol. take a safety pin, move it back and forth on your skin to create a few scratches... then scratch over it with a safety pin... feels like that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Lol. take a safety pin, move it back and forth on your skin to create a few scratches... then scratch over it with a safety pin... feels like that.



Haha. Alright thanks for the info Rob


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 28, 2011)

What he failed to tell you is that they ise 14ga needles for tatooing.







Just kidding


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 28, 2011)

firefite said:


> Decided to get my first tattoo. Easily covered up with a shirt. Now just gotta save up some money. And my body's reaction to needles might be another big problem haha



You won't even see the actual needles they are tiny and inside a shaft attached to a gun. It will just look like he is dragging a little flat pipe over your skin. If you go to a reputable place there shouldn't be much pain.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> You won't even see the actual needles they are tiny and inside a shaft attached to a gun. It will just look like he is dragging a little flat pipe over your skin. If you go to a reputable place there shouldn't be much pain.



Yeah I'm going to go to a good place. I know friends that got tattoos and they look horrible. So I am going to go out of my town to find a guy haha


----------



## medicRob (Mar 28, 2011)

firefite said:


> Yeah I'm going to go to a good place. I know friends that got tattoos and they look horrible. So I am going to go out of my town to find a guy haha



If you don't see a health dept certificate on the wall that is current, leave. If you see the health dept certificate, ask the tattooist if he/she has taken the state pathogen course required. 

The location of the tattoo is going to decide how painful it is. For instance, the shotgun cross that I have in the middle of my chest was pretty tender, whereas my arm tattoo's didnt hurt at all.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 28, 2011)

firefite said:


> Yeah I'm going to go to a good place. I know friends that got tattoos and they look horrible. So I am going to go out of my town to find a guy haha



I got mine, Cried and went into full blown shock. I kid you not. I was also sick when I got mine though. Threw up every time Someone even attempted to touch it to help me clean it Since it was on my back lol

But Im sure you will be fine. It doesn't hurt THAT bad 


It was described to me as a razor dipped in lava scraped repeatedly across your skin. 

Now that might me a slight exaggeration.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I got mine, Cried and went into full blown shock. I kid you not. I was also sick when I got mine though. Threw up every time Someone even attempted to touch it to help me clean it Since it was on my back lol
> 
> But Im sure you will be fine. It doesn't hurt THAT bad
> 
> ...



Hmmm...... I prefer Robs "safety pin scratches" over your "razor dipped in lava" hahaha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2011)

medicRob said:


> If you don't see a health dept certificate on the wall that is current, leave. If you see the health dept certificate, ask the tattooist if he/she has taken the state pathogen course required.
> 
> The location of the tattoo is going to decide how painful it is. For instance, the shotgun cross that I have in the middle of my chest was pretty tender, whereas my arm tattoo's didnt hurt at all.



Yeah I know some areas are more tender then others. It's gonna be upper right arm and maybe a little on the shoulder. All easily covered by a short sleeve shirt. And thanks for the info about the health dept cert.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 28, 2011)

Don't you love those calls that come out as: 

Eight Oh Three respond 123 xyz st space 32, 40 female, sick. Rp refused to talk to us and hung up. Law enroute. 

You show up and the cops are standing outside, grinning at you. Yep, good one. 

Vomit and diarrhea everywhere. (Cats everywhere too.) Can't step anywhere without stepping in it. 

Yea, fun!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Don't you love those calls that come out as:
> 
> Eight Oh Three respond 123 xyz st space 32, 40 female, sick. Rp refused to talk to us and hung up. Law enroute.
> 
> ...



Always fun. I like the "respond to unknown medical aid on the eastbound I-10". The call is really on the westbound I-10 and it's a TC (no cats on scene, well no alive cats)


----------



## Aprz (Mar 28, 2011)

No Brown or MedicRob in chat today. What's the world coming to?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> All but one admins in chat.
> 
> That can't be good. Who did what? lol
> 
> Where is sasha? What did you do?



I didnt do anything.....today.....

I was on a 3 hour hospice transfer all night thank you!

With a patient who's vitals started out at P-87, R-22, BP-140/72 SpO2-94 on 4LPM and ended at P-156, BP-92/palp RR-Irregular, when I counted we were at 38 and an SpO2 that flirted between 88 and 90.

Too busy praying he wasn't going to take a dive in my truck to cause any trouble. 

He did suddenly move his arm and flop it down against the cabinet, which scared the HECK out of me.. Writing report, and a sudden BANG.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 28, 2011)

Texas has a rule you can't transport a body across county lines without a death certificate. If a patient dies on an intercounty hospice trip, your supposed to return to your starting point or stop at an ED for pronouncement. So my partner and I have a rule...no one dies till in the same county as hospice.

Can you imagine showing up at the ED?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a new favorite quote, 

"It's not that I hate you, just that if I were locked in a room with You, Hitler, and Osama Bin Laden with a gun and two bullets, I would shoot you twice."


----------



## Sasha (Mar 28, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Texas has a rule you can't transport a body across county lines without a death certificate. If a patient dies on an intercounty hospice trip, your supposed to return to your starting point or stop at an ED for pronouncement. So my partner and I have a rule...no one dies till in the same county as hospice.
> 
> Can you imagine showing up at the ED?


Yup done it before! 

There are three options for us, return to the ed, continue to hospice, or wait for the coroner, as decided by supervisor


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 28, 2011)

Note to self:  Don't break tib/fib when stepping off a horse.  It looks like it might hurt a little bit.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 28, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Note to self:  Don't break tib/fib when stepping off a horse.  It looks like it might hurt a little bit.



Hurts enough when hitting a semi on a motorcycle... I bet it hurts damned near as bad when stepping off a horse.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 28, 2011)

Until I gave him 250mcg of Fent and 0.5mg of Ativan.  


(NOT all at once... the doctor I gave the report to yesterday was shocked by the fent as well until I corrected him on the length of time I had given it)


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 28, 2011)

jnadofn


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 28, 2011)

Flipping the script and walking away.  

Probably moving soon, I really should be looking into a school to go to.  Maybe one with English courses so I can improve my grammar and spelling.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 28, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Note to self:  Don't break tib/fib when stepping off a horse.  It looks like it might hurt a little bit.



We had a teenage employee at the water park get an open tib/fib when a freak gust of wind pushed over the large steel ice cream cart he was manning and he couldn't run fast enough.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 28, 2011)

Feeding ducks five guys fries in the rain


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Feeding ducks five guys fries in the rain



You probably just made it the best day EVER for the ducks.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Feeding ducks five guys fries in the rain



I stinking LOVE that place!!! Unhealthy as all get out, but some darn good food.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 28, 2011)

Five Guys?


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 28, 2011)

Today is the first of 4 emergency medicine lectures at my school, and of course there's the obligatory, "All MI patients get oxygen, screw the 2010 guidelines."


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 28, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Five Guys?



What do you mean, "Five Guys?" 

Its only the best chain hamburger place EVER! Well, maybe tied with In-and-Out. Probably comparable to In-and-Out in company size, maybe slightly smaller. They make the best, most unhealthy, delicious hamburgers in the South. And the same goes for the fries. Which I am sure the ducks just love!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 28, 2011)

Umm... ok. Never been to an In-N-Out or Five Guys then... Tehy tend to steer clear of NM.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 28, 2011)

I love In-N-Out. I don't think I've seen a Five Guys before.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 28, 2011)

Five Guys burgers are a bucket of grease in between two slices of bread, topped with meat and whatever else you want on it.

In-n-Out just has a unique taste that can't be denied.

I love them both.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 28, 2011)

I think I'll just stick to Fuddruckers when I want a big greasy burger.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 28, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I think I'll just stick to Fuddruckers when I want a big greasy burger.



Johnny Rockets.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 28, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Umm... ok. Never been to an In-N-Out or Five Guys then... Tehy tend to steer clear of NM.



What???? The Fact that you have not been to Five Guys is pardonable. The fact that you've never been to In-and-Out is not. Dude, the have them in AZ. Go to one when you move back to NM. ;-)


----------



## medic417 (Mar 28, 2011)

Aprz said:


> I love In-N-Out. I don't think I've seen a Five Guys before.



They both just sound like the names of some mass produced porn.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 28, 2011)

You guys are making me hungry!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2011)

medic417 said:


> They both just sound like the names of some mass produced porn.



Hahaha. Never thought of it that way. Not a fan of In and Out. I've been there and it was nothing special.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 28, 2011)

If Brown gets involved in this conversation you know Mrs Brown is gonna rip the house apart looking for some secret porno stash 

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG Brown loves In N Out so bad man, Brown needs a double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double double with animal fries stat!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sitting in the lobby of the local college waiting on my girl to get done with her printmaking class (she's working on her BFA so she can go on for a masters in photographic and document conservation) so I am working on making moulage prostheses (fake wounds) out of clay to most and then cast in gelatin for our WWII medical reenacting group.  Girl next to me goes "What the heck is that?"
"It's going to be a gunshot wound."
"A what?"
"It's a fake wound.  You know....like special effects?"
"Oh....that's weird.  Do you do movies or something?"
"Not yet."
"Then why are you doing that?"
"Do you work for the Catholic Church?"
"No."
"Is your name Torquemada?" 
"No."
"Then why the inquisition?"
"The what?"
"Nevermind.  Have a nice day."


----------



## medicRob (Mar 28, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Sitting in the lobby of the local college waiting on my girl to get done with her printmaking class (she's working on her BFA so she can go on for a masters in photographic and document conservation) so I am working on making moulage prostheses (fake wounds) out of clay to most and then cast in gelatin for our WWII medical reenacting group.  Girl next to me goes "What the heck is that?"
> "It's going to be a gunshot wound."
> "A what?"
> "It's a fake wound.  You know....like special effects?"
> ...



I love using gelatin for the authenticity of the wounds (especially burns), however I wish it didn't smell so bad.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 28, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I love using gelatin for the authenticity of the wounds (especially burns), however I wish it didn't smell so bad.



What brand are you using?


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 28, 2011)

My pager's finally had it...


----------



## medicRob (Mar 28, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> What brand are you using?



I always order mine fom Halloween express, it is "Cinema Secrets".. When I did the whole burn thing for Halloween, it was horrible having that on my face, lol.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 28, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I always order mine fom Halloween express, it is "Cinema Secrets".. When I did the whole burn thing for Halloween, it was horrible having that on my face, lol.



Ah....we just use a generic stuff we found at a chemical supply warehouse.  There is not all that bad of a smell associated with it although I have noticed it more with the stuff that is geared towards the Halloween and SFX markets


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 28, 2011)

Now I know where HotelCo got his avatar...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMtcqfQNd2Y[/YOUTUBE]

Warning: 97 seconds of your life you won't get back.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 28, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Now I know where HotelCo got his avatar...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMtcqfQNd2Y
> 
> Warning: 97 seconds of your life you won't get back.



Now you know why I taunt him with...

Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger. Mushroom! Mushroom!

Comes from: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIyixC9NsLI&feature=relmfu


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh god, they updated it?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 28, 2011)

I prefer me some Parry Gripp!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjzJdYYJQmw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPCHS7hxn4Y&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK0l2tqFDvM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMWi7CLoZ2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 28, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Now I know where HotelCo got his avatar...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMtcqfQNd2Y
> Warning: 97 seconds of your life you won't get back.



Not the worst thing I've seen this week... That honor goes to this... (not a Rickroll)


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 28, 2011)

Yay for being relegated to just a driver for the first time in weeks. The medic I'm working with won't let her partner attend unless they are another medic... Stupid...


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Not the worst thing I've seen this week... That honor goes to this... (not a Rickroll)




Oh god, I HATE that song.  The school plays it on friday afternoons over the PA. It makes the kids happy, but it drives me nuts.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 28, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Not the worst thing I've seen this week... That honor goes to this... (not a Rickroll)



UGh... It's like Robin Sparkles, just not as entertaining


----------



## medicRob (Mar 28, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Not the worst thing I've seen this week... That honor goes to this... (not a Rickroll)



I know I am supposed to hate it, but it is actually pretty catchy.. I like it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I know I am supposed to hate it, but it is actually pretty catchy.. I like it.



It's not that bad to me at least. However I'm not a fan of her voice when she says Friday haha. It's nice of her to let us know that Thursday comes before Friday and Saturday comes after


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 28, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> UGh... It's like Robin Sparkles, just not as entertaining



+1 for HIMYM reference and I agree those videos are way better haha.



> Not the worst thing I've seen this week... That honor goes to this... (not a Rickroll)



You just wait, it will be some day.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 28, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> +1 for HIMYM reference and I agree those videos are way better haha.
> 
> 
> 
> You just wait, it will be some day.


It's not a RickRoll ... it's a RebeccaRoll


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 28, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> It's not a RickRoll ... it's a RebeccaRoll



...because I'm an evil person at heart...


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 28, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Now I know where HotelCo got his avatar...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMtcqfQNd2Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Warning: 97 seconds of your life you won't get back.



I've actually never seen that before. I googled 'forum avatar' and found it. Lol


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Love getting dispatched for "Pneumonia" (didn't know that was a chief complaint) to find that the C/C is Dizziness secondary to Hypotension, tertiary to bloody stools.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 29, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Love getting dispatched for "Pneumonia" (didn't know that was a chief complaint) to find that the C/C is Dizziness secondary to Hypotension, tertiary to bloody stools.



That sounds like a "skilled" nursing facility if there ever was one...

So after a shift off, I'm headed back to work. Anyone want to go for me?


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 29, 2011)

Brown has given into people pressuring Brown

Brown must admit that study and parenthood might be possible at the same time ... 

If Brown can, Brown will go to medical school


----------



## Aprz (Mar 29, 2011)

Go Brown!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 29, 2011)

On a holdover. Maybe now the chief can't avoid me since he doesn't know I'm being held over


----------



## medicRob (Mar 29, 2011)

Listening to a Dubstep remix of one of my favorite Pumpkins songs.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 29, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Love getting dispatched for "Pneumonia" (didn't know that was a chief complaint) to find that the C/C is Dizziness secondary to Hypotension, tertiary to bloody stools.



I got called for a "SOB" last shift and the nurses stated the sats were originally 84%.  Patient was laying flat in the bed and I saw that the patient had a history of CHF... I sat her up and sats jumped to 98%.


Imagine that...


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 29, 2011)

Why are back up trucks ALWAYS understocked and dead?


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 29, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Why are back up trucks ALWAYS understocked and dead?



Because it's H-town?


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 29, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> That sounds like a "skilled" nursing facility if there ever was one...
> 
> So after a shift off, I'm headed back to work. Anyone want to go for me?



It actually came out of a family clinic, I'm fairly certain that it was the call-taker that screwed up, because the Nurse and Doc at the clinic had all their ducks in a row.



usalsfyre said:


> Why are back up trucks ALWAYS understocked and dead?



Wait, wait, it's not normal for your primary rigs to be dead?


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 29, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Because it's H-town?



Our spare trucks tend to "disappear" into the system for weeks at a time...and then come back with nasty notes about what they're missing. Even though we haven't checked the truck in three weeks :angry:

Found out the reason it was dead is the plug for the spare is a 10A plug, even though all of our trucks have 20a connections .


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 29, 2011)

We still have someones spare at our station after we and 14 got our frontlines back.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 29, 2011)

This is what I imagine Texas EMS is like. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b64Ca0763o8[/YOUTUBE]

Im comin down there to get one of those sleek lookin Harris County ESD uniforms.


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 29, 2011)

medicRob said:


> This is what I imagine Texas EMS is like.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b64Ca0763o8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Im comin down there to get one of those sleek lookin Harris County ESD uniforms.



Can an aneurysm really cause a person to think they're hearing people sing?  

And.

They makes entire uniforms that can help with electrostatic discharge?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 29, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Can an aneurysm really cause a person to think they're hearing people sing?



A large tumor in the right area of the temporal lobe could possibly contribute to auditory hallucinations, but not to the extent you see... It would be more like a buzzing or a whistle, something small like that, not a full broadway show, it was just a mechanism they used to make a musical episode. 



Asimurk said:


> They makes entire uniforms that can help with electrostatic discharge?



? You mean like Flight suits?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 29, 2011)

It's starting to become palmetto bug season again, I found one and killed it but now it's stuck to the wall. Oh dear, oh dear.


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 29, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Im comin down there to get one of those sleek lookin Harris County ESD uniforms.





medicRob said:


> ? You mean like Flight suits?



I suppose, wouldn't know.  You mentioned ESD uniforms.  Only ESD I know is something that's considered a threat to electronics.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 29, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> I suppose, wouldn't know.  You mentioned ESD uniforms.  Only ESD I know is something that's considered a threat to electronics.



In TX ESD is Emergency Services District.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 29, 2011)

When did APN students start wearing long white coats? 

My substitute partner is intent on killing me I think.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It's starting to become palmetto bug season again, I found one and killed it but now it's stuck to the wall. Oh dear, oh dear.



Oh god! I hate those darn things! :-( Yuck!!!!


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It's starting to become palmetto bug season again, I found one and killed it but now it's stuck to the wall. Oh dear, oh dear.



Time to start making the anti- palmetto bug wrap again?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 29, 2011)

Holy hell... 10 more days till I'm back at her place... For good... kinda.. Why the hell are these last 10 days seeming like they're gonna take forever?


----------



## medic417 (Mar 29, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Holy hell... 10 more days till I'm back at her place... For good... kinda.. Why the hell are these last 10 days seeming like they're gonna take forever?



:unsure:  Perhaps you are now scared of your decision?  

Why not invite her down to visit?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 29, 2011)

medic417 said:


> :unsure:  Perhaps you are now scared of your decision?
> 
> Why not invite her down to visit?



Nope, not scared of the decision in the least  Happiest I've been in years actually. 
And I'm trying. But it is a long drive...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 29, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Holy hell... 10 more days till I'm back at her place... For good... kinda.. Why the hell are these last 10 days seeming like they're gonna take forever?



Oh I know. Sometimes days feel like years! Terrible, isn't it?


----------



## medic417 (Mar 29, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh I know. Sometimes days feel like years! Terrible, isn't it?



Yup once saddled with the ol ball and chain everyday will seem as if a thousand years.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 29, 2011)

Hacksaws for all!


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 29, 2011)

Great... stupid firetenders recommendation of bringing a motorcycle to Europe now has me thinking of getting a motorcycle license and buying a bike (for home, not Europe)


I never really considered it before as the thought does scare me... but then again so does making life/death choices for people and I do that daily, along with driving lights/sirens at work which is not unsafe itself.


On my shift at my station, both the other Paramedics drive motorcycles, and so does the medic I relieve in the morning, so I could always talk to them about it.  But I also have a 99 mile drive to work, which probably isn't good on a bike for a newbie.




JT, don't you ride a bike?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It's starting to become palmetto bug season again, I found one and killed it but now it's stuck to the wall. Oh dear, oh dear.



And let us all mourn the passing of Pablo VII  h34r:


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 29, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Great... stupid firetenders recommendation of bringing a motorcycle to Europe now has me thinking of getting a motorcycle license and buying a bike (for home, not Europe)
> 
> 
> I never really considered it before as the thought does scare me... but then again so does making life/death choices for people and I do that daily, along with driving lights/sirens at work which is not unsafe itself.
> ...



I do ride a bike. Been riding on and off for 7 years now. Right now I'm on a baby Ninja (EX250), but it does the trick for commuting. When I move to NM I'll be riding it 30 miles each way to commute to work. I have been using it on my 70+ mile commute one way to class or 70-90 mile commute to one of my PRN gigs.


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 30, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> In TX ESD is Emergency Services District.



Ahh, that makes sense.  Thank you.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 30, 2011)

Okay, so. Hay dos galletas en el horno. Una galleta dice, "Hace calorrrr aqui!" El otro galleta dice, "HAY DIOS MIO!! Un galleta que puede hablar?!?!"


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 30, 2011)

Two weeks ago in response to a test challenge, "Well, the book is wrong and we never discussed that."

Today in response to a terminology question where the book and professor disagreed on the definition: "Well, use the book."

I'm starting to really really really hate my school.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 30, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Okay, so. Hay dos galletas en el horno. Una galleta dice, "Hace calorrrr aqui!" El otro galleta dice, "HAY DIOS MIO!! Un galleta que puede hablar?!?!"


Jajajaja! Leugo yo comer dos! Estoy feliz por que yo comprendo esto. I suck at Spanish, but I guess not enough to not understand that. 

There were two cookies in the oven. One cookie said, "It's hot in here!!!" The other cookie said, "Oh my God!!! A cookie that can talk?!"

Cute joke. I'll use it at work. ^_^


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## HotelCo (Mar 30, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Great... stupid firetenders recommendation of bringing a motorcycle to Europe now has me thinking of getting a motorcycle license and buying a bike (for home, not Europe)
> 
> 
> I never really considered it before as the thought does scare me... but then again so does making life/death choices for people and I do that daily, along with driving lights/sirens at work which is not unsafe itself.
> ...



I'm getting a bike too. I figure I'll be able to afford it in about a month.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 30, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>



That is awesome. Hahaha.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHfwtjyDjVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 30, 2011)

medicRob said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHfwtjyDjVc[/YOUTUBE]



Lung cancer from a 100 pack/year smoking history: Priceless

 B)


----------



## medicRob (Mar 30, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Lung cancer from a 100 pack/year smoking history: Priceless
> 
> )B



Say what you want... I wish this dude was my grandpa. lol.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 30, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Say what you want... I wish this dude was my grandpa. lol.



I'll admit it's a pretty cool trick. Might get you laid on the bar circuit.

Linuss, have you thought about starting to smoke?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 30, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I'll admit it's a pretty cool trick. Might get you laid on the bar circuit.
> 
> Linuss, have you thought about starting to smoke?



LMAO. 

I get yelled at by health care providers every time they see me pull out my pack of luckies.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 30, 2011)

I got chills.
They're multiplyin'.
And I'm losin' control.
'Cause the power
you're supplyin',
it's electrifyin'!

You better shape up,
'cause I need a man
and my heart is set on you.
You better shape up;
you better understand
to my heart I must be true.....




Love that movie......


----------



## medicRob (Mar 30, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I got chills.
> They're multiplyin'.
> And I'm losin' control.
> 'Cause the power
> ...






*Facepalm*  Why not check out the real 50s and 60s, not John Travolta... yuk.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 30, 2011)

medicRob said:


> *Facepalm*  Why not check out the real 50s and 60s, not John Travolta... yuk.



Didn't say I love John Travolta......

Any suggestions then?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 30, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Didn't say I love John Travolta......
> 
> Any suggestions then?



Yes. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmsLe8t_gg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpzggAVxLME[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQT77fCq1BQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebAjGHqa7Ig[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXCg-NCajs8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxKQ8xGBOSg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqjQOmvQBjs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 30, 2011)

Who put the Bomp by Barry Mann bespeaks of Shatner.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 31, 2011)

I hate being the one emotional and financially stable (even as a student) person in my family, especially when I have to be the sounding board for complaints about my idiot brother-in-law.


----------



## admemt1982 (Mar 31, 2011)

my cat is on the washing machine. of all the times i wish i had a remote controled washing machines this is definately one of them...h34r:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ah ha ha! I am going to try this one on my boss some day. B)




> I set half the clocks in my house ahead an hour and the other half back an hour     Saturday and spent 18 hours in some kind of space-time continuum loop, reliving Sunday     (right up until the explosion). I was able to exit the loop only by reversing the polarity     of the power source exactly e*log (pi) clocks in the house while simultaneously rapping my     dog on the snout with a rolled up Times. Accordingly, I will be in late, or early.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 31, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Didn't say I love John Travolta......
> 
> Any suggestions then?




John Travolta's best movie was Hairspray


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sasha said:


> John Travolta's best movie was Hairspray



Yes!


----------



## medicRob (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm a purist. I prefer the original John Waters version, not to mention there wasn't a single freakin 60s song in the new one.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 31, 2011)

I am such a hypocrit.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 31, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I am such a hypocrit.



How so?


Sitting in class, just got off shift. Tired as hell, and the teacher is boring.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 31, 2011)

My kids are thinking about starting up their own fire department.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 31, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> How so?
> 
> 
> Sitting in class, just got off shift. Tired as hell, and the teacher is boring.



It's raining really hard and there are a lot of traffic lights out. I stopped at an accident. 

I know, I know. Bad! BAD! 

Seriously, there was at least one tornado touch down about 45 minutes south (Or north. I suck at directions) of where I live, there's been hail, wind is uprooting trees with gusts up to 60mph and a bunch of rotations that haven't touched ground. I think we are still under tornado watch.

I thought maybe I missed hurricane buzz or something, but nope, no hurricane. Just a ridiculously bad two days of storms.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 31, 2011)

Adorable kids, abdicksmom


----------



## Sasha (Mar 31, 2011)

Let me just say, that I am GLAD I am not working today.

I could just hear the radio "Yeah I know there is a tornado in the area but you've got a discharge off the floor, patient's ready."

Same company that sent us to a hospital that was on Code Black.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 31, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Let me just say, that I am GLAD I am not working today.
> 
> I could just hear the radio "Yeah I know there is a tornado in the area but you've got a discharge off the floor, patient's ready."
> 
> Same company that sent us to a hospital that was on Code Black.



I love that kind of thinking.  Like the world will stop turning if we wait 2 hours for the storm to pass before we start bringing the people out into it.

As if they care about you getting off late...


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 31, 2011)

Asimurk felt nauseous, feels nauseous.  Then he looked at a BAC calculator from last night and wondered how much sambuca he drank to possibly have a BAC of 0.17234.  

"Oh sure, get the drunk guy to do it."  Love you too, Tomm.

Who the hell did I ban last night?

Oh yeah, stay safe Sasha.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 31, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> View attachment 739
> 
> 
> My kids are thinking about starting up their own fire department.



Love it!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 31, 2011)

trying to finish my last FEMA course but the power keeps going out :glare:


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 31, 2011)

Just had someone teaching a class tell us that you can trust the machines interpretation of a 12 lead... Lol


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 31, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Just had someone teaching a class tell us that you can trust the machines interpretation of a 12 lead... Lol



What are you talking about?! Machines ARE always accurate!! I almost treated a "chest pain" when the machine told me the patient was in asystole! What a waste of time that would have been! (Philips fail...)


----------



## Darrell (Mar 31, 2011)

Baseball season is a go!!


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 31, 2011)

This month has been completely insane. It's bad when you lose count of the SWAT calls and officer-involved-shootings.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 31, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> This month has been completely insane. It's bad when you lose count of the SWAT calls and officer-involved-shootings.



Agreed. Those calls are way too familiar in my area as well.

We've lost 3 officers in two separate incidents in a 3 month span.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 31, 2011)

Darrell said:


> Agreed. Those calls are way too familiar in my area as well.
> 
> We've lost 3 officers in two separate incidents in a 3 month span.



That's really sad. Fortunately we haven't lost any of our officers... just 3 injured.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 31, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> That's really sad. Fortunately we haven't lost any of our officers... just 3 injured.



A couple months ago we had a firefighter get shot and passed away. The week after an officer was hit by a passing car and passed away. And then the week after that a medic or EMT committed suicide. All of those hit this area hard.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 31, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Just had someone teaching a class tell us that you can trust the machines interpretation of a 12 lead... Lol



Are we talking STEMI, or are we talking rhythm? For STEMIs they're actually fairly sensitive and specific, it's just the other stuff it's not great at doing.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 31, 2011)

Nine days.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 31, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Nine days.



I might beat you.  I may be at day 0 I am so aggravated.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 31, 2011)

After the medic I worked with last nigt I was tempted. I may or may not have threatened to push her out the back of the box while driving down the interstate... And I only have 8 days left of work here... nine days till I get to Western NM


----------



## medic417 (Mar 31, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> After the medic I worked with last nigt I was tempted. I may or may not have threatened to push her out the back of the box while driving down the interstate... And I only have 8 days left of work here... nine days till I get to Western NM



It surprises me how low the pay is in NM.  Been tempted a time or to myself.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 31, 2011)

medic417 said:


> It surprises me how low the pay is in NM.  Been tempted a time or to myself.



It is. I make more here as an I than I will in NM... but NM has other benefits  Pay for techs is actually decent though on the other hand.


----------



## maximus (Mar 31, 2011)

i don't understand why there are so many post minimums in order to do things on this forum like sending PMs or posting in the advertising area. can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## medic417 (Mar 31, 2011)

maximus said:


> i don't understand why there are so many post minimums in order to do things on this forum like sending PMs or posting in the advertising area. can anyone enlighten me?



Stops spammers and trouble makers.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 31, 2011)

maximus said:


> i don't understand why there are so many post minimums in order to do things on this forum like sending PMs or posting in the advertising area. can anyone enlighten me?



To prevent bots from spamming people with PMs or in the advert forum


----------



## foxfire (Mar 31, 2011)

Ya know it will be a long day in class .........
when you are walking down the hall to your class room and mid yawn walk right into the wall instead of turning.  :blush:Yeah, I did that today , made for a very long day.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 31, 2011)

My dad is being transferred from his local hospital to my old hospitals (that I used to float and work tech on every floor) ICU for a lung infection of some kind  son of a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:...


----------



## Darrell (Mar 31, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> My dad is being transferred from his local hospital to my old hospitals (that I used to float and work tech on every floor) ICU for a lung infection of some kind  son of a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:...



Sorry to hear that! Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 31, 2011)

maximus said:


> i don't understand why there are so many post minimums in order to do things on this forum like sending PMs or posting in the advertising area. can anyone enlighten me?





medic417 said:


> Stops spammers and trouble makers.





jtpaintball70 said:


> To prevent bots from spamming people with PMs or in the advert forum



What they said.  Everyone of our minimum post requirements are a direct result of somebody causing problems.  

It started with the advertising posts, because we've had several dozen members sign up with the sole purpose of advertising their product or spamming in general.  We have a very low tolerance for advertising here, nor are we interested in helping somebody sell their product and not seeing any returns for it.

Then we had members sign up and start spamming other members via PM without posting a single post in the forums.  This was caught when they decided to send their spam in PM's to the Community Leaders...bad idea.

The chat room post requirement came about for similar reasons but under different circumstances.

Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 31, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> My dad is being transferred from his local hospital to my old hospitals (that I used to float and work tech on every floor) ICU for a lung infection of some kind  son of a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:...


I hope he gets better.  Keep us updated when you can.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 31, 2011)

I will... I'm under orders to stay here for the moment and go to work in the morning. My parents don't want me making that drive half asleep... Tomorrow is going to suck. As are the other 8 days if I don't get to get out there...


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 1, 2011)

Brown is a very concerned Brown


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 1, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is a very concerned Brown



Lights is concerned about Brown. :-| 

Other than that lights is incredibly happy, and that is not an April Fool Day thing. :-D


----------



## medicRob (Apr 1, 2011)

So Google has unleashed their April Fool's joke products in full throttle. The first one is the obvious one.

http://www.google.com/motion

Gmail motion. Send messages via body gestures

The second one cracked me up. I went to the Google Body Browser (Their A & P Software) that they created to send a link to a student. Instead, I am presented with , "Google Cow."

http://bodybrowser.googlelabs.com/

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vZVwaYjoos[/YOUTUBE]

The anatomy of a cow, lol.


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 1, 2011)

So whats up with the Logo?


----------



## medicRob (Apr 1, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> So whats up with the Logo?



Which logo?


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 1, 2011)

Never mind Im stupid, just ignore me


----------



## medicRob (Apr 1, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Never mind Im stupid, just ignore me



huh?


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 1, 2011)

The site logo, I'm just gonna go back to studying lol


----------



## Anjel (Apr 1, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> The sight logo, I'm just gonna go back to studying lol



DC was throwing a big fit about FEMS so emtlife needed to show them that it was ok


----------



## Anjel (Apr 1, 2011)

For Brown:







For Everyone:






For those late night patients we aren't able to call drunk:


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like I'm gonna be gone a week early. Wish it was for a better reason


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 1, 2011)

Just paid for my motorcycle safety class.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 1, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> My dad is being transferred from his local hospital to my old hospitals (that I used to float and work tech on every floor) ICU for a lung infection of some kind  son of a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:...



I'm not the praying type but my thoughts are with you and your family. Hope he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 1, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Just paid for my motorcycle safety class.



That's something I actually have never done. I should look into one.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 1, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm not the praying type but my thoughts are with you and your family. Hope he makes a speedy recovery.



Thanks man. I'd actually be happy if they can first tell me what the hell is wrong with him


----------



## medicRob (Apr 1, 2011)

Got a chance to play with my Littmann 3200 on a patient who had a murmur. 

Audio: http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?21eh40xw012n9yi









(Location)






Figure 1: Spectrum Analysis (Red marks suspected murmur)
Figure 2: Continuous Waveform Diagram
Figure 3: Phonocardiogram


----------



## pullnshoot25 (Apr 1, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Got a chance to play with my Littmann 3200 on a patient who had a murmur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rad. I am trying to snag a Littmann Cardiology III off eBay. Should be very fun to play with.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 1, 2011)

Man I didn't wanna send the 3200 back to Littmann  The day I graduate w/ my BSN or maybe my ADN I want to treat myself to a 3200. It's the only Littmann I'm even slightly interested in (hate my Cardio III that I'm forced to use till I get my Ultrascope back from repairs)


----------



## medicRob (Apr 1, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Man I didn't wanna send the 3200 back to Littmann  The day I graduate w/ my BSN or maybe my ADN I want to treat myself to a 3200. It's the only Littmann I'm even slightly interested in (hate my Cardio III that I'm forced to use till I get my Ultrascope back from repairs)



See on the spectrogram where the red boxes are? Those are suspected murmurs.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 1, 2011)

Once again I'm stuck on an airplane and the only site I can use due to the super slow wifi is emtlife. The girl I'm sitting next to is super cute though so all good.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 1, 2011)

Just found a whole series of power point lectures for emt b chapters under iTunesU section and they're free. There are even audio lectures for anatomy and physiology on there. Has anyone used these they seem pretty good. I'm in the middle of the abdominal chapter in AnP.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 1, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just found a whole series of power point lectures for emt b chapters under iTunesU section and they're free. There are even audio lectures for anatomy and physiology on there. Has anyone used these they seem pretty good. I'm in the middle of the abdominal chapter in AnP.



Why are you on your computer when you have a cute girl sitting next to you?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 1, 2011)

Holy heck, how long has the logo been upside down? Did I just notice that?:wacko:


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 1, 2011)

I jst noticed it too... But I also am just not logging in from a computer I haven't been on before. Might have just needed a cache clear to see it


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 1, 2011)

It's not been more than 30 minutes like that.





Grr, 24/48 schedule doesn't help when taking a motorcycle safety class which has mandatory 100% attendance or else you're out $200, which means catching a last minute call at work will cost quite a bit of money.


They suggestion was to "take a day off" but I'm saving my days off for the trip to Europe.   Guess I'll have to see if one of the medics wants to switch shifts.   That or pay $780 for a private tutor class that works around my schedule...


----------



## Anjel (Apr 1, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I jst noticed it too... But I also am just not logging in from a computer I haven't been on before. Might have just needed a cache clear to see it



It has been upside down and backwards, been changed to FEMS, and then an old school forum layout partially in spanish. And chimpie has no idea what we are talking about lol

I wonder what is next


----------



## Anjel (Apr 1, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just found a whole series of power point lectures for emt b chapters under iTunesU section and they're free. There are even audio lectures for anatomy and physiology on there. Has anyone used these they seem pretty good. I'm in the middle of the abdominal chapter in AnP.



That is fricken awesome! I'm downloading the A and P


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 1, 2011)

It's called April Fools Day, you fools.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone tried the e-reader/tablet thing for college text books? Just about set to go back to school over the summer but gee it would be nice to carry one of those and not a backpack full of textbooks.


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2011)

Heh. We're all upside down and backwards now.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 1, 2011)

We're posted in a parking lot (BLS IFT) and three engines, a truck, and a medic rig (so about 20 medics) pass directly in front of us running code to a construction site about 100 feet to our right. 

I have never felt so useless. 




usalsfyre said:


> Anyone tried the e-reader/tablet thing for college text books? Just about set to go back to school over the summer but gee it would be nice to carry one of those and not a backpack full of textbooks.



My buddy uses a Kindle DX for all his textbooks. Let me see if I can get him to shoot you a PM later tonight via my username on the pros/cons of it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 1, 2011)

In your face, I can still read and type upside down.



But hey, atleast the logo is right side up, eh?


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 1, 2011)

Linuss said:


> It's not been more than 30 minutes like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel you on the 24/48. I just gave up the front half of my shift so I could do it. Start next week. 

What kind of bike are you thinking of getting?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm scared crapless and I'll admit it, so I'll start at a 250cc bike... plus the $1500-$3000 pricelines doesn't hurt... especially with insurance JUST $150/year. 


The two I've been looking at extensively are the Ninja 250 and the Rebel 250... talk about polar opposites.  

I find sportbikes sexier, but I don't want the temptation of speed/ stupidity.. let alone the extra attention from the cops. Though there are some cruisers which look pretty nice too.  Though whatever I get, it's going to be blue.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 1, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Why are you on your computer when you have a cute girl sitting next to you?


Asks the guy that updated EMTLife while on a date. :wacko:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 1, 2011)

OK.  It's about impossible to read anything on this forum with the April Fool's prank tilt thing.  I personally think this is arguably the dumbest holiday we celebrate.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 1, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Asks the guy that updated EMTLife while on a date. :wacko:



Don't think that went very well.  He hasn't posted while on a second date anyway.:wacko:


----------



## medic417 (Apr 1, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I'm scared crapless and I'll admit it, so I'll start at a 250cc bike... plus the $1500-$3000 pricelines doesn't hurt... especially with insurance JUST $150/year.
> 
> 
> The two I've been looking at extensively are the Ninja 250 and the Rebel 250... talk about polar opposites.
> ...



Just get one of these.

http://www.saferwholesale.com/250cc-4-Stroke-Moped-p/250 prowler.htm


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Got online and thought my iPhone was freaking out. Then I thought I was seeing things wrong. I made someone else get on the site to make sure I wasn't seeing things. Haha.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Apr 1, 2011)

The first chance I've had to log on all day, and I just about freaked out when my screen went wonky. Once I realized what it was, I almost fell off the bed laughing. Thanks for making my April Fool's day a little better!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 1, 2011)

Holy Moly! This is one wacked out site! Is this how it appears to guests too?


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 1, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Holy Moly! This is one wacked out site! Is this how it appears to guests too?



I feel so left out.  I see nothing abnormal except the logo, rotated 180 degrees.  Sheesh.


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I feel so left out.  I see nothing abnormal except the logo, rotated 180 degrees.  Sheesh.



Mostly it appears as if the forum had too much to drink and is now doing that drunken lean to the right.

I tried to get online with my droid and all the tilty made it freak out.  It wouldn't even open links.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 1, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I feel so left out.  I see nothing abnormal except the logo, rotated 180 degrees.  Sheesh.



Do a cache clean out and then log back in. I am sure you will be amazed.


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Do a cache clean out and then log back in. I am sure you will be amazed.




Not anymore!  The template sobered up.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 1, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I'm scared crapless and I'll admit it, so I'll start at a 250cc bike... plus the $1500-$3000 pricelines doesn't hurt... especially with insurance JUST $150/year.
> 
> 
> The two I've been looking at extensively are the Ninja 250 and the Rebel 250... talk about polar opposites.
> ...



I started on a 500 Ninja, and loved it. Then I went to a Ninja 650R, and then a ZX-6R. Now I'm down on an 06 Ninja 250. The 250 is tons of fun, and I plan on racing it at the track on a road race course. 250 would be a fun starter, and even fun once you've got some experience.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 1, 2011)

It's normal for now.....


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 1, 2011)

"Today was a good day." ~ Ice Cube


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 1, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Um yeah - reference the melatonin thing, don't drink and take it. I was alone last night and woke up this morning to find the pajamas I went to bed wearing on the floor and all my drawers pulled out of the dresser with stuff dumped all over.
> 
> I freaked and had the police come check the house and had my boyfriend leave the fire station. Absolutely nothing else was out of place, I wasn't harmed, and all the doors and windows were totally secure. The only explanation is that I was sleepwalking - something I've never done before.
> 
> :blush:




So - since this episode the boy has confirmed I have been laughing in my sleep on multiple occasions - not a drop of EtOH on board. Any sleepwalkers on here? Any advice? It seems this might become an unfortunate pattern.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 1, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> So - since this episode the boy has confirmed I have been laughing in my sleep on multiple occasions - not a drop of EtOH on board. Any sleepwalkers on here? Any advice? It seems this might become an unfortunate pattern.



Uhhhh handcuffs? Haha


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 1, 2011)

Knowing you, it doesn't surprise me Lauren


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 1, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Knowing you, it doesn't surprise me Lauren



I don't know what you mean by that. I'll just take it as a compliment. B)

I do have to say though - I actually did sleepwalk on a few occasions as a child. The last episode was when I was 10-12 or so - I walked into my dad's bedroom and started yelling at him accusing him of mass murder, apparently. Specifically, as he loves to recall to embarrass me, I yelled  "you burned them, you burned them all!" :wacko: 

So yes, please PM me if you are a sleepwalker. We can start a club.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 1, 2011)

firefite said:


> Uhhhh handcuffs? Haha



Durty.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 1, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> So yes, please PM me if you are a sleepwalker. We can start a club.



Or you could use the Social Group feature found under the "Community" link at the top of the page.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 1, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> I don't know what you mean by that. I'll just take it as a compliment. B)
> 
> I do have to say though - I actually did sleepwalk on a few occasions as a child. The last episode was when I was 10-12 or so - I walked into my dad's bedroom and started yelling at him accusing him of mass murder, apparently. Specifically, as he loves to recall to embarrass me, I yelled  "you burned them, you burned them all!" :wacko:
> 
> So yes, please PM me if you are a sleepwalker. We can start a club.



I have slept walked 2 times. Once I just went from my bed to the couch in the living room and laid down. The second time I walked into my parents room, turned on their light, used their bathroom, and then went back to my bed without turning their light off.


----------



## foxfire (Apr 1, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> I don't know what you mean by that. I'll just take it as a compliment. B)
> 
> I do have to say though - I actually did sleepwalk on a few occasions as a child. The last episode was when I was 10-12 or so - I walked into my dad's bedroom and started yelling at him accusing him of mass murder, apparently. Specifically, as he loves to recall to embarrass me, I yelled  "you burned them, you burned them all!" :wacko:
> 
> So yes, please PM me if you are a sleepwalker. We can start a club.



When I was down in Haiti, I would sleep walk at night and make random off the wall comments/ actions  during the day while taking cipro. Needless to say the team thought it was great entertainment.  Kinda scary since I have no memory of those times.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 1, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Durty.



Nah....it's kinky, not dirty.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Or you could use the Social Group feature found under the "Community" link at the top of the page.


Thank you for the idea.....just when you thought I could get any more grandiose.... LOL  

http://www.emtlife.com/group.php?groupid=54


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 1, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Thank you for the idea.....just when you thought I could get any more grandiose.... LOL
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/group.php?groupid=54


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 1, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


>



lmao


----------



## Sasha (Apr 1, 2011)

:d.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 1, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> lmao



You have a red-named fan club member!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 1, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> You have a red-named fan club member!



Somebody had to be assigned to monitor him in there.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 1, 2011)

But I was the original member. Ha.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> But I was the original member. Ha.



And thats a good thing?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 1, 2011)

medic417 said:


> And thats a good thing?



It comes with benefits. LOL


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 1, 2011)

Asimurk and Mrs. Asimurk are the owners of a new home.





Nah, April Fools.  The place was built in the 50s.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 1, 2011)

medic417 said:


> And thats a good thing?



I thought you were going to bed.

go to sleep. go to sleep. Sleeep my little medic417.... <----lullaby


----------



## medic417 (Apr 1, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> It comes with benefits. LOL



Why does that bring up 70's porn music?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 1, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> It comes with benefits. LOL



Oh? Will your wife be joining us again? I bought some more whipcream.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I thought you were going to bed.
> 
> go to sleep. go to sleep. Sleeep my little medic417.... <----lullaby



zzzzzzzzzzzzz________________________zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz____

Nighty night Sashisha, don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 1, 2011)

medic417 said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzz________________________zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz____
> 
> Nighty night Sashisha, don't let the bed bugs bite.


Or Pablo the Palmetto bug.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 1, 2011)

Leave pablo out of this!


----------



## medic417 (Apr 1, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Or Pablo the Palmetto bug.



I heard he died in action.  Awarded the purple heart and other medals for bravery.  I also heard his family and friends are plotting revenge on the murderer.h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Apr 1, 2011)

OH I SEE YOUR SIG! What a jerk! I LET you win!


----------



## medic417 (Apr 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> OH I SEE YOUR SIG! What a jerk! I LET you win!



lol.  A win is a win.  I was just to good.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 1, 2011)

You're keeping me up past my bed time.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You're keeping me up past my bed time.



Me?  You started it.-_-


----------



## Sasha (Apr 1, 2011)

No one invited you here. You came on your own. You were supposed to be sleeping.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Oh? Will your wife be joining us again? I bought some more whipcream.



Fiancee/girlfriend and I'll have to ask her about it.  LOL


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 1, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Fiancee/girlfriend and I'll have to ask her about it.  LOL



Dude... Fiance, girlfriend, AND Sasha... Man I think you just got every male on this board's attention


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 1, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Dude... Fiance, girlfriend, AND Sasha... Man I think you just got every male on this board's attention



Pictures to prove or it never happened


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 1, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Dude... Fiance, girlfriend, AND Sasha... Man I think you just got every male on this board's attention



Well, "fiancee" and "girlfriend" are the same person.  It's just a matter of how you want to define the relationship.  The wedding is indefinitely postponed due to financial aid issues.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 2, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> That is fricken awesome! I'm downloading the A and P



I know I downloaded all of them. The guys voice is incredibly annoying. He seems like a pretty good teacher though. But hell its free and I can listen to it while I do other stuff. Wish i knew what book he was using so I could follow along.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 2, 2011)

Brown is offering a reward for anybody who can figure out what in the bloody hell a Brown is


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 2, 2011)

A Kiwi.  I'll take a bottle of the best wine you can find as a reward.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 2, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Don't think that went very well.  He hasn't posted while on a second date anyway.:wacko:



Nope, didn't work out, but, I have been talking to this hot nurse from a local hospital.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 2, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I started on a 500 Ninja, and loved it. Then I went to a Ninja 650R, and then a ZX-6R. Now I'm down on an 06 Ninja 250. The 250 is tons of fun, and I plan on racing it at the track on a road race course. 250 would be a fun starter, and even fun once you've got some experience.



How was the ninja 500 to start on? I've been debating between that, and a 650.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 2, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> How was the ninja 500 to start on? I've been debating between that, and a 650.



To be honest, I can see someone starting on any of the EX series of bikes from Kawi. All of them have very manageable power, not too agressive ergos, twin cylinder bikes. And the 650R is fuel injected, which is nice if you live somewhere where it gets cold.
SV650, GSX500 and GSX650 from Suzuki are also bikes to look at for starters.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 2, 2011)

Loading up the car now, getting ready to head for NM. Next stop, PresDT ICU...  Gonna be a long day.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 2, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Loading up the car now, getting ready to head for NM. Next stop, PresDT ICU...  Gonna be a long day.



Huh? i've been checked out for a few days... what's going on?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 2, 2011)

Heading to music city.  Too bad there won't be an MASTER RNs there to have beers with.


Critical Care Transport Medicine Conference.  I'll be at the procedural anatomy course tomorrow am.  For now, i'm getting ready for the airport and then gonna explore.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 2, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> To be honest, I can see someone starting on any of the EX series of bikes from Kawi. All of them have very manageable power, not too agressive ergos, twin cylinder bikes. And the 650R is fuel injected, which is nice if you live somewhere where it gets cold.
> SV650, GSX500 and GSX650 from Suzuki are also bikes to look at for starters.




You don't think the 650R is too much for a newbie?

I want to err on the side of caution, and get something small... but this will be a bike I'll be keeping for a long time.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 2, 2011)

getting ready to board a flight to California! 2 weeks of partying, oh yeah, and an ACNP review.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 2, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Heading to music city.  Too bad there won't be an MASTER RNs there to have beers with.
> 
> 
> Critical Care Transport Medicine Conference.  I'll be at the procedural anatomy course tomorrow am.  For now, i'm getting ready for the airport and then gonna explore.



We will have missed each other at the Airport by 2 hours! I will be sure to drink a martini on the beach for ya while you are busy in procedural anatomy & Vandy, ha ha. 

9:23 AM already had 2 shots of Tequila, changed into a pair of shorts, dropped any thought of anything REMOTELY medical, and told the flight crew that in the event of a cardiac arrest, I am not to be bothered. 

Also, if Twilight is the in-flight movie, I will be removed from the plane for screaming, "SCREW TWILIGHT! DAVID BOWIE IS THE ONLY MAN ALLOWED TO SPARKLE!"


----------



## Sasha (Apr 2, 2011)

I found a littmann on my truck. Instead of keeping it like the :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s who stole mine, i turned it in.


----------



## medicstudent101 (Apr 2, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I found a littmann on my truck. Instead of keeping it like the :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s who stole mine, i turned it in.



Kudos my friend. You're one of the very few, including myself, that have morals


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 2, 2011)

Watching a parrot attempt to bath in a water dish about half as big as he is turns out to be quite the amusing way to break up the monotony of cleaning the house.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 2, 2011)

*HAHA I bet.*

"Polly want a luffah".


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 2, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> A Kiwi.  I'll take a bottle of the best wine you can find as a reward.



No no no....I'll be taking that wine thank you.

A Brown is......










Wait for it.....













Wait for it......















Wait....



For....


It....











*
A BROWN!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 2, 2011)

Nashville FTW


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 2, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> No no no....I'll be taking that wine thank you.
> 
> A Brown is......
> 
> ...



Maybe he will be nice and send us both a bottle. ^_^


----------



## medic417 (Apr 2, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Maybe he will be nice and send us both a bottle. ^_^



Why should he?  I am the only one that got it right.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 2, 2011)

Sasha said:


> No one invited you here. You came on your own. You were supposed to be sleeping.



You invited me.  First you tried ordering me.  Then when you lost you invited me.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 2, 2011)

Just touched down in Los Angeles, heading to the hotel where I will enjoy a glass of Merlot, then off for a hot stone massage, dinner & drinks with a lady friend, then placing a call to Hawleywood's Men's retro barber shop to get my pompadour touched up before hitting a few bars.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 2, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Maybe he will be nice and send us both a bottle. ^_^



Perfect! We should meet up and celebrate. 

Hey, BTW, did you ever make it out this way and have lunch with that Vet. you knew over in ID?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 2, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Just touched down in Los Angeles, heading to the hotel where I will enjoy a glass of Merlot, then off for a hot stone massage, dinner & drinks with a lady friend, then placing a call to Hawleywood's Men's retro barber shop to get my pompadour touched up before hitting a few bars.



Huh???? :huh:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 2, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Perfect! We should meet up and celebrate.
> 
> Hey, BTW, did you ever make it out this way and have lunch with that Vet. you knew over in ID?



I have to wait for the conference that will be taking me out that way.  It's the middle of next month but I'm still waiting to hear definitively if they found a sponsor to cover my travel and speaking expenses.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 2, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Huh???? :huh:



You didn't think I was going to do my ACNP prep in TN did you? 

Signed,

Having some me time.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 2, 2011)

medicRob said:


> You didn't think I was going to do my ACNP prep in TN did you?
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Having some me time.



Ok, well I did have a goofy pic of a pompadour in there, but I'm not sure what happened to it. :unsure:


----------



## medicRob (Apr 2, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ok, well I did have a goofy pic of a pompadour in there, but I'm not sure what happened to it. :unsure:



Pompadour is my regular hair style. I smoke lucky strikes, drink pabst blue ribbon, have over 2,000 records, and know more about doo wop than your grandma and grandpa. 

This is hawleywoods:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hj1z7hShgfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 2, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Pompadour is my regular hair style. I smoke lucky strikes, drink pabst blue ribbon, have over 2,000 records, and know more about doo wop than your grandma and grandpa.



And here he is selling his pink cadillac
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd7j_OwH-CU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## medicRob (Apr 2, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> And here he is selling his pink cadillac
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd7j_OwH-CU[/YOUTUBE]



More like a '57 Chevy Bel Air Convertible named, "Betty My Love", and I would never sell my dear Betty... not in a million years.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 2, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I'm scared crapless and I'll admit it, so I'll start at a 250cc bike... plus the $1500-$3000 pricelines doesn't hurt... especially with insurance JUST $150/year.
> 
> 
> The two I've been looking at extensively are the Ninja 250 and the Rebel 250... talk about polar opposites.
> ...



I found a Rebel 250 that I'm going to check out tomorrow, and if it's good, I'll pick it up. I figure I'll ride it for a bit, and when I get more comfortable on it, I'll re-sell it, and upgrade to something else. 



medic417 said:


> Don't think that went very well.  He hasn't posted while on a second date anyway.:wacko:



Nah, didn't work out. lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 2, 2011)

medicRob said:
			
		

> More like a '57 Chevy Bel Air Convertible named, "Betty My Love", and I would never sell my dear Betty... not in a million years.



Picture!


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2011)

Had my Red Cross first aid class today and we learned that if someone is in shock, you raise their legs 12 in.  The instructor thought this was very important, but couldn't tell me why. And then got annoyed when I tried to google it on my phone under the table.

I'm assuming someone here knows. B)


----------



## medicRob (Apr 2, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Picture!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 2, 2011)

medicRob said:


>



Oh my God Rob that is beautiful! What does she have for a motor?


----------



## medicRob (Apr 2, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh my God Rob that is beautiful! What does she have for a motor?



Oh, I just realized from above that you think I own this car. No, what I was getting at is that instead of a pink cadillac, I would have a 57 Chevy Belair convertible (my dream car). I have considered several times going to the bank and taking out a loan for enough $$ to get this specific car, but my common sense usually prevails.

I would call her "Betty My Love"... I would give my x wife + every girlfriend I have ever had and ever will have for her.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 2, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Oh, I just realized from above that you think I own this car. No, what I was getting at is that instead of a pink cadillac, I would have a 57 Chevy Belair convertible (my dream car). I have considered several times going to the bank and taking out a loan for enough $$ to get this specific car, but my common sense usually prevails.
> 
> I would call her "Betty My Love"... I would give my x wife + every girlfriend I have ever had and ever will have for her.



Oh....:sad:

*cry.... I was about to make flight reservations to come visit you so I could have a ride!


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 2, 2011)

Emma said:


> Had my Red Cross first aid class today and we learned that if someone is in shock, you raise their legs 12 in.  The instructor thought this was very important, but couldn't tell me why. And then got annoyed when I tried to google it on my phone under the table.
> 
> I'm assuming someone here knows. B)



The proposed mechanism is venous return and the Frank-Starling mechanism. The efficacy of passive leg raising, on the other hand, is questionable.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 2, 2011)

medicRob said:


> This is hawleywoods:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hj1z7hShgfg[/YOUTUBE]



As someone who hasn't been inside a barber shop/salon since 1997 I am so incredibly unable to relate to this video it is nearly comical. I have however had the owner of hawleywoods on my plane but had no idea who he was. Next time I see him I'll mention you're a fan and buy him a drink for you lol


----------



## Emma (Apr 2, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The proposed mechanism is venous return and the Frank-Starling mechanism. The efficacy of passive leg raising, on the other hand, is questionable.



So, to get the blood back to the heart to help it keep beating?  I googled, quick, but I'm sure that's not the whole picture.

Ok. So if I do what I was taught and lift up the legs, is that harmful? Or is it just doing nothing?

Mostly what I got out of that class is to call 911, which is what I'll do.  I'm just rather curious now.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 2, 2011)

Emma said:


> So, to get the blood back to the heart to help it keep beating?  I googled, quick, but I'm sure that's not the whole picture.
> 
> Ok. So if I do what I was taught and lift up the legs, is that harmful? Or is it just doing nothing?
> 
> Mostly what I got out of that class is to call 911, which is what I'll do.  I'm just rather curious now.



Basically, the more blood in the heart when contraction begins ("end diastolic volume"), the harder the heart contracts. This increases stroke volume and, everything else being equal, cardiac output and blood pressure. 

Before discussing whether it helps, harms, or both, there's two different ways to go about 'shock position.' The most common from a first aid/EMS standpoint is "passive leg raising," which is just simply raising the legs and feet. Alternatively, there is trendelenburg position which is tilting the entire body into a head down position, not just moving the legs. 

The evidence for trendelenburg/leg raising is relatively limited to a handful of small studies, but all of the studies say essentially the same thing. Neither of the positions increases cardiac output or blood pressure. Additionally, there are some potentially major side effects (especially with trendelenburg) such as increasing intracranial pressure (the blood will ultimately pool as far down as possible, and while veins have valves to prevent backflow, those valves still have to be able to open to release pressure and move blood) and increased difficulty breathing (due to the abdominal contents shifting to the underside of the diaphragm).


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 2, 2011)

*Can I put yellow, white, green, violet, brown, or other lights on this rig?*






Sharp uniforms, no? And big knives!


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 2, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> Sharp uniforms, no? And big knives!



No, lights haven't been invented yet, but if you want to hire a kid to run behind you with a lantern, you can do that.


----------



## pullnshoot25 (Apr 2, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Basically, the more blood in the heart when contraction begins ("end diastolic volume"), the harder the heart contracts. This increases stroke volume and, everything else being equal, cardiac output and blood pressure.
> 
> Before discussing whether it helps, harms, or both, there's two different ways to go about 'shock position.' The most common from a first aid/EMS standpoint is "passive leg raising," which is just simply raising the legs and feet. Alternatively, there is trendelenburg position which is tilting the entire body into a head down position, not just moving the legs.
> 
> The evidence for trendelenburg/leg raising is relatively limited to a handful of small studies, but all of the studies say essentially the same thing. Neither of the positions increases cardiac output or blood pressure. Additionally, there are some potentially major side effects (especially with trendelenburg) such as increasing intracranial pressure (the blood will ultimately pool as far down as possible, and while veins have valves to prevent backflow, those valves still have to be able to open to release pressure and move blood) and increased difficulty breathing (due to the abdominal contents shifting to the underside of the diaphragm).



FRANK STARLING'S LAW OF THE HEART!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 3, 2011)

pullnshoot25 said:


> FRANK STARLING'S LAW OF THE HEART!!!



First, don't yell..... h34r:

And second, he was not stating that Starling's Law was invalid, he was stating that the trendelenburg position fails to increase preload by an appreciable amount, thereby rendering Starling's Law an invalid point in this topic. Ie, if preload is not appreciably affected, then Starling's Law does not need to be brought into the equation. It would be like applying the Fujita Wand Damage Scale into a discussion about earthquakes. 

Third, (And this is for everyone) Please lets not turn the directionless thread into an argument about the trendelenburg position? I think we all need to get back off topic here before it devolves like the rest of the trendelenburg threads on here.

~~~~~~~

If I have misspelled trendelenburg.....sorry.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 3, 2011)

I almost made it throught the night without eating too many girl scout cookies.

And then my ipod battery died and I needed to do something while I waited for it to charge.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 3, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I almost made it throught the night without eating too many girl scout cookies.
> 
> And then my ipod battery died and I needed to do something while I waited for it to charge.



I have a friend who used that same excuse for getting pregnant


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 3, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I have a friend who used that same excuse for getting pregnant



Heh.  Well, the hubby is working.  That would have been more fun, and a negative calorie event. 

Damn 24 hour shifts.


----------



## pullnshoot25 (Apr 3, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> First, don't yell..... h34r:
> 
> And second, he was not stating that Starling's Law was invalid, he was stating that the trendelenburg position fails to increase preload by an appreciable amount, thereby rendering Starling's Law an invalid point in this topic. Ie, if preload is not appreciably affected, then Starling's Law does not need to be brought into the equation. It would be like applying the Fujita Wand Damage Scale into a discussion about earthquakes.
> 
> ...



I got excited!


----------



## Sasha (Apr 3, 2011)

I recieved the best compliment that any partner could give me today.

We had a pretty serious nursing home to ER call today. The family member was upset, riding in front. I heard my partner say "Don't worry, your mother is in really good hands back there."


----------



## medicRob (Apr 3, 2011)

If any of you get a chance to have a hot stone massage, go for it! My BP went down by about 10 mmHg, I'm sure.


----------



## Miss EMT (Apr 3, 2011)

Wondering why I am up at this hour in the morning. Wish the snorring of other crew members would stop.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Apr 3, 2011)

medicRob said:


> If any of you get a chance to have a hot stone massage, go for it! My BP went down by about 10 mmHg, I'm sure.



I was actually planning on getting one soon... sounds like a good idea now


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 3, 2011)

Linuss: Just found this thing.

http://www.hyosungmotorsusa.com/product/photo.asp?cat=Cruise&model=GT250R

If it holds up well, and it's comfy... hot dang, that'll be a great bike. 250cc


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 3, 2011)

I could go for a hot stone massage...we had our first live burn today in my fire class, and then I ran 4 miles.  I'm gonna feel this tomorrow.


----------



## Emma (Apr 3, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I could go for a hot stone massage...we had our first live burn today in my fire class, and then I ran 4 miles.  I'm gonna feel this tomorrow.



I'm not exactly sure where you're at, but I had a fantastic hot stone massage at a place near Vienna. I'd never had one before, but it was way better than normal massage.  If that's close enough to you, I can PM the name of the lady I went to.  She was great.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 3, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Linuss: Just found this thing.
> 
> http://www.hyosungmotorsusa.com/product/photo.asp?cat=Cruise&model=GT250R
> 
> If it holds up well, and it's comfy... hot dang, that'll be a great bike. 250cc




Signed up for my motorcycle safety class, set for the 18/19th, and switched with a medic so I could get 3 days off without the threat of being held over late and losing $200.



I was searching around today and saw a Honda CBR 250 which looks awesome, and has anti-lock brakes which would be great, all for only $4500








But... I also saw this, which looks like a perfect mix between sport and cruiser, for $6,800:

Sadly a 650 which I want to stay away from for my first bike.  GV650/Aquila


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 3, 2011)

Linuss, admit it...this is what you want
http://www.patangay.com/tag/ambulance/


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 3, 2011)

Emma said:


> I'm not exactly sure where you're at, but I had a fantastic hot stone massage at a place near Vienna. I'd never had one before, but it was way better than normal massage.  If that's close enough to you, I can PM the name of the lady I went to.  She was great.



Just under 2 hours away from me.  Hubby commutes to that area.  Gosh that massage sounds nice.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 3, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Linuss, admit it...this is what you want
> http://www.patangay.com/tag/ambulance/



I would take it but only if it were Safety Orange, AKA The Best Color Ever Invented. 

Alright, so as creepy as this sounds, I can no longer stand not touching people at work. I'm back in the market for some kind of patient care job.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 3, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> I can no longer stand not touching people at work.



So tempted to make that my sig lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 3, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Linuss, admit it...this is what you want
> http://www.patangay.com/tag/ambulance/



People suck around ambulances, and people suck around motorcycles... combine the two and I'd poop my self riding them.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 3, 2011)

I couldn't withstand the temptation


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 3, 2011)

Yay, I've started a trend. Signatures quoting weird things I've said, out of context. >.<


----------



## medicRob (Apr 4, 2011)

Was it mean of me not to inform Jimi that the procedural anatomy class he was attending at life flight involved procedures on live animals? Ha ha


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 4, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Was it mean of me not to inform Jimi that the procedural anatomy class he was attending at life flight involved procedures on live animals? Ha ha



If I had a chance to do a class like that, I'd seriously be in. Usually the animals that were going to be euthanized anyway, at least this way something can be gained from their death.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 4, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Usually the animals that were going to be euthanized anyway, at least this way something can be gained from their death.


You mean besides dinner?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 4, 2011)

It wasn't mean at all.

I was in shock for about 3 seconds.  Then I thought, well its better to practice on a goat and a ferret than a 10 year old or a 10 minute old...


So lets go through the list of firsts today.
1st time placing a <5kg LMA
1st time intubating something roughly the size of 2 coffee straws

1st Femoral Line Placement along /c first sutures.  (and it didn't take me 30 minutes to find the vein... sheesh)

1st Needle Thoracostomy
1st Chest Tube insertion
1st Pericardiocentesis
1st time to palpate a beating heart (as well as palpating the aorta - surprisingly fibrous)
1st time playing /c a rib spreader
all on a live animal.

Well then the vet tech, put him down and then...

1st needle cricothyrotomy
1st percutaneous tracheostomy
1st open cricothyrotomy


I skipped the Vidacare promo.  Ive drilled the fake bone enough times (that's what she said)


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 4, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> If I had a chance to do a class like that, I'd seriously be in. Usually the animals that were going to be euthanized anyway, at least this way something can be gained from their death.



They are repeating the course in may. $350 if you are a member of IAFP or ASTNA.

I will definitely be going back.  Not in May, May is SLAM course in dallas, but next year. Also if you go to the TNATC course, they hold a live procedural lab for that course as well.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 4, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> You mean besides dinner?



Not sure if you want to eat a goat loaded /c a lethal dose of sodium pentobarbital...


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 4, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Not sure if you want to eat a goat loaded /c a lethal dose of sodium pentobarbital...



Good way to cure insomnia...


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 4, 2011)

Fly, fly, there's a solution.

I need to learn to not get on FFEMT's bad side.  Or maybe need to quit drinking so much.  Haha.\


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 4, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Fly, fly, there's a solution.
> 
> I need to learn to not get on FFEMT's bad side.  Or maybe need to quit drinking so much.  Haha.\



That may be a good thing.


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 4, 2011)

Got everything gone but the sambuca and wine.  Once the sambuca is gone it is at least a three month drinking hiatus for me.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 4, 2011)

(Funniest animated gif I have seen in a while)


----------



## Anjel (Apr 4, 2011)

No cl's online!

Parrrttayyyy


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 4, 2011)

Does anyone know what it means to have a "cool belly?" It seems to be an idiom for some type of health issue, but I all I get in googling is stupid stuff about belly rings and belly dancers.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 4, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Does anyone know what it means to have a "cool belly?" It seems to be an idiom for some type of health issue, but I all I get in googling is stupid stuff about belly rings and belly dancers.



any context?


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 4, 2011)

Around here a "hot belly" is a euphemism for a probable surgical abdominal injury. So a "cool belly" might be the opposite?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe it's just a really awesome abdomen?


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 4, 2011)

So I just found out my daughter is going to have an adenoidectomy. Her second in three years. This sucks.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 4, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> any context?



My biological father explaining family medical history. 

"He has led an active life, and has lived near Buena Vista for 25 years. However, he has always had a cool belly, and related minor health issues for the past 10-15 years."


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 4, 2011)

Just enrolled at the local community college, to turn my paramedic certification into an EMS associates. Probably can knock out some nursing pre-reqs at the same time.


----------



## exodus (Apr 4, 2011)

Just signed up and payed for my -I and -P program


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oi... I'm hoping this place turns around and hires some folks quick like. We're going to be down to 6 employees at this station very soon.


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 4, 2011)

Replaced the word "meow" in the Meow Mix song with Brown, and he will appear if you sing it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 4, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Replaced the word "meow" in the Meow Mix song with Brown, and he will appear if you sing it.



I'm not trying this until you also tell me how to make him go away after he's summoned  I can just picture him following me around my condo saying "don't eat that your too fat" and "turn off that TV and read a book" in his funny accent.

Oh also he would tell me I can't spell just because I use you're and your interchangeably


----------



## Bon-Tech (Apr 4, 2011)

going back to Cali...


----------



## Bon-Tech (Apr 4, 2011)

Also, how do you start an IV on a 96 yo Pt. with severe dementia, fragile veins, shaky arms and who appears to be flirting with you all at the same time?


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 4, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm not trying this until you also tell me how to make him go away after he's summoned  I can just picture him following me around my condo saying "don't eat that your too fat" and "turn off that TV and read a book" in his funny accent.
> 
> Oh also he would tell me I can't spell just because I use you're and your interchangeably



How to make Brown then go?  Do you know the story of Rumplestiltskin, or however that is spelled?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 4, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm not trying this until you also tell me how to make him go away after he's summoned  I can just picture him following me around my condo saying "don't eat that your too fat" and "turn off that TV and read a book" in his funny accent.
> 
> Oh also he would tell me I can't spell just because I use you're and your interchangeably



Are you good with guns? Haha


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 4, 2011)

firefite said:


> Are you good with guns? Haha



No need.  Just say his real name three times and he disappears.






And he gave out his name in chat tonight....


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 5, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> And he gave out his name in chat tonight....



I though MrBrown was his real name?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 5, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I though MrBrown was his real name?



He wishes.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 5, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> He wishes.



BTFB I thought?

Bout time for bed


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bon-Tech said:


> Also, how do you start an IV on a 96 yo Pt. with severe dementia, fragile veins, shaky arms and who appears to be flirting with you all at the same time?



Oh I've done it. Throw in them trying to strip down to their birthday suit at the same time. ^_^


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 5, 2011)

Browns name is Brown


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Browns name is Brown



What can Brown do for you? Lol


----------



## katgrl2003 (Apr 5, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> And he gave out his name in chat tonight....



I still can't believe he did that!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2011)

I love patients who say they need to be transported to a hospital even tho 2 RNs, 3 Medics, and 5 EMTs say it's not needed, along with her friends saying they will pull the car around and then take her to the hospital. A simple knee dislocation that already corrected its self with no swelling, intact PMSC, unremarkable. But nope she needed to be transported. So we have to call 911 and have a fire engine and ambulance sent to us code 3. So now she is going from having free services to having to pay for the ambulance ride and the hospital bills, which is going to be completely useless.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 5, 2011)

*!*



katgrl2003 said:


> I still can't believe he did that!



But you know Brown's name


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 5, 2011)

So there's been a bunch of dark chocolate bars sitting around in the fridge for a while, read: since last year, so in thinking of how to get rid of them there's a solution I think will work.  I'mma melt down that chocolate, add in some milk, and stir until I have a consistency that works.  Then I'mma get a bunch of strawberries and dip them in the chocolate mix and go nom nom nom until I move this weekend.


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh dear God, what have I made...  It was like instant happiness in a chocolate sauce of greatness.  And I think I ate two or three dark chocolate bars in one sitting.  Crap, I'm going to get even fatter from this.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 5, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> So there's been a bunch of dark chocolate bars sitting around in the fridge for a while, read: since last year, so in thinking of how to get rid of them there's a solution I think will work.  I'mma melt down that chocolate, add in some milk, and stir until I have a consistency that works.  Then I'mma get a bunch of strawberries and dip them in the chocolate mix and go nom nom nom until I move this weekend.



There is not much I wouldn't do in this world for chocolate covered strawberries. 

:wub:


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> There is not much I wouldn't do in this world for chocolate covered strawberries.
> 
> :wub:



Get Sasha to taser me and I'll stop by and make the sauce.  Just need a microwave at your location, I'll bring the spoon and bowl.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 5, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Get Sasha to taser me and I'll stop by and make the sauce.  Just need a microwave at your location, I'll bring the spoon and bowl.



hmm I will see what I can do.


Sasha... we need to talk.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> There is not much I wouldn't do in this world for chocolate covered strawberries.
> 
> :wub:






Hmmm...  I'll be coming up to Oakland County sometime soon and putting that to the test


----------



## Anjel (Apr 5, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Hmmm...  I'll be coming up to Oakland County sometime soon and putting that to the test



don't forget the strawberries they are crappy here right now.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 5, 2011)

Brown is awake at 3am and cannot sleep

Mrs Brown just got up .... its a good thing Brown was already awake


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 5, 2011)

Did you give her a "special" awakening?


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 5, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Did you give her a "special" awakening?



That sounds creepy.

The "special" awakening depends if it happens at night time and is at least 9 months away


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ah.....another weekend, another conference.  Bismarck, ND this weekend.  If anyone's in the area, feel free to let me know.


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 5, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Ah.....another weekend, another conference.  Bismarck, ND this weekend.  If anyone's in the area, feel free to let me know.



If you swing down through South Dakota Ill buy you a beer haha


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 5, 2011)

Eh, I'm pretty much stuck in Bismarck.  Not going to have a rental car for the weekend.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 5, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Eh, I'm pretty much stuck in Bismarck.  Not going to have a rental car for the weekend.



Don't worry mate, Brown will come get you in the helicopter.


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 5, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Eh, I'm pretty much stuck in Bismarck.  Not going to have a rental car for the weekend.



Ahh Well I feel sorry for you being stuck in North Dakota then. You should come to SD for our conference in October.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 5, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Hmmm...  I'll be coming up to Oakland County sometime soon and putting that to the test



:beerchug:


----------



## nemedic (Apr 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> There is not much I wouldn't do in this world for chocolate covered strawberries.
> 
> :wub:



I'll see your strawberries, and raise you a choco-kabob. take chocolate covered strawberries, bananas, and marshmallows. skewer in whatever order you want and enjoy

:beerchug


----------



## Anjel (Apr 5, 2011)

nemedic said:


> I'll see your strawberries, and raise you a choco-kabob. take chocolate covered strawberries, bananas, and marshmallows. skewer in whatever order you want and enjoy
> 
> :beerchug



Oh man. That sounds amazing. There's not much I wouldn't  do for the strawberries. But there is nothing I wouldn't do for that. 

At least this week anyway lol


----------



## Emma (Apr 5, 2011)

nemedic said:


> I'll see your strawberries, and raise you a choco-kabob. take chocolate covered strawberries, bananas, and marshmallows. skewer in whatever order you want and enjoy
> 
> :beerchug



I once had chocolate covered strawberries and little pieces of angel food cake. THAT was delicious.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 5, 2011)

I haven't been to the beach in about a year. I put my trunks on on my way out the door and realized they're about four sizes too large now. Schwag.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 5, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I haven't been to the beach in about a year. I put my trunks on on my way out the door and realized they're about four sizes too large now. Schwag.



I put on a pair of pants the other day that I hadn't put on in over a year and they were 4 sizes too small but then I put my hand in the pocket and found 60 bucks I forgot I lost. It was like the powers that be were saying "the bad news is your getting really really fat, but hey here's 60 bucks so you don't cry about it."


----------



## Anjel (Apr 5, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I put on a pair of pants the other day that I hadn't put on in over a year and they were 4 sizes too small but then I put my hand in the pocket and found 60 bucks I forgot I lost. It was like the powers that be were saying "the bad news is your getting really really fat, but hey here's 60 bucks so you don't cry about it."



Lol love when that happens


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 5, 2011)

Hospital administrators are slimy, scum sucking, invertebrate mother f*ckers who need to learn to find real solutions to issues and not smily happy faced Joint Commission bull crap.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 5, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Hospital administrators are slimy, scum sucking, invertebrate mother f*ckers



They are not slimy! >=[


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 5, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> They are not slimy! >=[



Greasy, juicy, squishy?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Ahh Well I feel sorry for you being stuck in North Dakota then. You should come to SD for our conference in October.



I might just do that.  I had been talking to a couple of folks up there about being a presenter.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 5, 2011)

there was a bug in my salad tonight at dinner.

*gags*


----------



## Anjel (Apr 5, 2011)

Cutest kid ever


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 5, 2011)

So, I made some chocolate covered strawberries earlier.  I had some leftover chocolate (as I had melted down dark chocolate bars and added a little soy milk) in a bowl, and after pulling it out of the fridge I had noticed it solidified.

Sooooo...

I made some more chocolate (I have a lot of dark chocolate bars in the fridge), and decided to cover a bunch of strawberries with it.  They're sitting in the fridge, and I'm ever so tempted to see how this concoction turns out.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 5, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> So, I made some chocolate covered strawberries earlier.  I had some leftover chocolate (as I had melted down dark chocolate bars and added a little soy milk) in a bowl, and after pulling it out of the fridge I had noticed it solidified.
> 
> Sooooo...
> 
> I made some more chocolate (I have a lot of dark chocolate bars in the fridge), and decided to cover a bunch of strawberries with it.  They're sitting in the fridge, and I'm ever so tempted to see how this concoction turns out.



Looks like mole'.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Cutest kid ever



I hope this is your kid cuz otherwise it's just kinda creepy walking around taking pictures of random little girls.....or at least that's what the nice policeman told me when I did it


----------



## Anjel (Apr 5, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I hope this is your kid cuz otherwise it's just kinda creepy walking around taking pictures of random little girls.....or at least that's what the nice policeman told me when I did it



hahahaha its my little sister


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 6, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I hope this is your kid cuz otherwise it's just kinda creepy walking around taking pictures of random little girls.....or at least that's what the nice policeman told me when I did it



For some reason the police don't like it when I drive slowly around the elementary school with my white van with blacked out windows. I just lost my puppy and need some help finding him. Haha


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 6, 2011)

firefite said:


> For some reason the police don't like it when I drive slowly around the elementary school with my white van with blacked out windows. I just lost my puppy and need some help finding him. Haha



Not cool....even joking.  That happened to a cousin of mine.  Some effing pervert tried to grab her from the playground.


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 6, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I might just do that.  I had been talking to a couple of folks up there about being a presenter.



Wonder if we know any of the same people <_<


----------



## nemedic (Apr 6, 2011)

Went for the pre-hire test at the local 911 ambo service wednesday morning. they siad that it would take "up to a week or two" to get the results back. It's been the longest week of my life so far. Looking to get out of my current job as a band aid bandit and geezer squeezer, though i may stay on per diem for the free con ed


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 6, 2011)

So, forums on the EVO, what might it look like...


----------



## Aprz (Apr 6, 2011)

All alone in chat.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 6, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Went for the pre-hire test at the local 911 ambo service wednesday morning. they siad that it would take "up to a week or two" to get the results back. It's been the longest week of my life so far. Looking to get out of my current job as a band aid bandit and geezer squeezer, though i may stay on per diem for the free con ed



Send a follow-up email.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 6, 2011)

So, Mrs. usalsfyre lost her job yesterday (hence the rant on healthcare administrators, apologize to any I offended) meaning significant life changes are coming up. Looking at lots more time at work, less with the kids which for the first time in their lives I've had a lot of. It was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 6, 2011)

Shoot Kyle, I'm sorry.  :sad:


Makes the rant I just sent you on FB seem silly.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Shoot Kyle, I'm sorry.  :sad:
> 
> 
> Makes the rant I just sent you on FB seem silly.



Nahh, it's a legit rant, if we'd stop pissing in each other's Wheaties (like the medic in your rant did)then complaints like the one you got could be avoided. Pretty much why I don't hesitate to ever pick up the radio and ask who's where, even if it does make extra work for me. 

Luckily I can still get in on our health insurance changeover.

We'll be fine, we survived when I lost my job at the HEMS service that shall not be named. The only thing that sucks is I may have to use the advice you sent me the other day sooner rather than "I've got it in the back pocket if I need it" :sad:.


----------



## DillR (Apr 6, 2011)

My first post on the (in)famous random board!

^_^


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 6, 2011)

DillR said:


> My first post on the (in)famous random board!
> 
> ^_^



Dont even try to get the 10000th post. You are not qualified...


----------



## DillR (Apr 6, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Dont even try to get the 10000th post. You are not qualified...



Really, I am not qualified to be on this board, after all it IS EMTlife not FUTURE-EMTlife.  I wasn't trying to aim for any post, just trying to get in on the conversation.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 6, 2011)

We welcome newbies, as long as they keep an open mind and have a thick skin at times.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 6, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Dont even try to get the 10000th post. You are not qualified...


10,000 post?
It's mine, all mine, mine mine mine!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> 10,000 post?
> It's mine, all mine, mine mine mine!


Don't make me lock this thread and fill up the remaining posts ...


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> 10,000 post?
> It's mine, all mine, mine mine mine!



Shall we remind everyone who got the 5,000th?


Oh wait... it's my signature!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 6, 2011)

DillR said:


> Really, I am not qualified to be on this board, after all it IS EMTlife not FUTURE-EMTlife.  I wasn't trying to aim for any post, just trying to get in on the conversation.



Hahah USALS said... as long as you have thick skin, you'll make it around here !




We'll.  The elephant is out of the bag.  who's getting the 10k post?!  FFEMT has a fix in the game already!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 6, 2011)

The 11th commandment:

Thou shalt not take Ny Quil at 2300 hours when thou must be awake and functional at 0500 hours the following morning.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow. Until you brought it up, I hadn't realized that there were almost 10,000 posts in this thread.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 6, 2011)

This is the thread that never ends. It keeps going on and on my friend. Some people / started posting in it not very long ago / and now they continue posting...

because this is the thread that never ends...


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 6, 2011)

Will it be a Never Furget 10K get?


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 6, 2011)

My workouts have gotten frustrating. I'm not gaining any strength or endurance, even though I'm trying to mix it up. Starting to think there's something wrong with my diet, but not looking forward to the changes I'll probably have to make. 



Asimurk said:


> So, I made some chocolate covered strawberries earlier.  I had some leftover chocolate (as I had melted down dark chocolate bars and added a little soy milk) in a bowl, and after pulling it out of the fridge I had noticed it solidified.
> 
> Sooooo...
> 
> I made some more chocolate (I have a lot of dark chocolate bars in the fridge), and decided to cover a bunch of strawberries with it.  They're sitting in the fridge, and I'm ever so tempted to see how this concoction turns out.



Earlier this week, I made myself chocolate strawberries for breakfast using some of that chocolate sauce that hardens when you freeze it. So good...


----------



## DillR (Apr 6, 2011)

Not too far from being the first 1000 page thread I have seen on this forum!


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 6, 2011)

DillR said:


> Not too far from being the first 1000 page thread I have seen on this forum!



The only 1000 page thread on the forum. Lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 6, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> My workouts have gotten frustrating. I'm not gaining any strength or endurance, even though I'm trying to mix it up. Starting to think there's something wrong with my diet, but not looking forward to the changes I'll probably have to make.


 
Really? I wonder......




Seaglass said:


> Earlier this week, I made myself chocolate strawberries for breakfast using some of that chocolate sauce that hardens when you freeze it. So good...



Could this possibly have something to do with it? 

;-)


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 6, 2011)

@Seaglass. How long have your workouts been going in?  After a month or two the body just needs some rest to really recover.  Also, with your diet is there enough protein?  To gain you need a lot more calories than just to maintain.


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 6, 2011)

Lights, he needs sugar and fat in the diet to help facilitate the muscle growth.  Lots of proteins, and at a certain point, one that most will never come close to hitting, there's just no more that can be done by normal means.


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 6, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> @Seaglass. How long have your workouts been going in?  After a month or two the body just needs some rest to really recover.  Also, with your diet is there enough protein?  To gain you need a lot more calories than just to maintain.



I've been serious about it for nearly a year, with a couple derailments from injuries. For what it's worth, I've improved a lot within that time without much changing my diet. 

I'm starting to keep a diary and do the math, and it's looking like the main issue might be that I'm very seriously not eating nearly enough. (PM me if y'all feel like continuing that thread of conversation; I don't like going into health details publicly.) 

I'm now switching to working out every other day (from two on, one off), and we'll see if that helps, too.


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 6, 2011)

Understandable not wanting to get into details.  There's so many different ways to go at something anyway, it's mostly finding what works well for someone.


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 6, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Understandable not wanting to get into details.  There's so many different ways to go at something anyway, it's mostly finding what works well for someone.



Yeah, and what works well for me is definitely going to be unusual. Argh.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 6, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Lights, he needs sugar and fat in the diet to help facilitate the muscle growth.  Lots of proteins, and at a certain point, one that most will never come close to hitting, there's just no more that can be done by normal means.



Oh I know. It was a joke mostly.


----------



## Emma (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it's a full moon.   The adults I work with are making me want to smack them.h34r:


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah, I see.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 6, 2011)

getting closer.....


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 6, 2011)

Back off Jimi, it's mine! >=[


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 6, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Back off Jimi, it's mine! >=[




we shall see


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 6, 2011)

19 posts to go!


----------



## medicRob (Apr 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> 19 posts to go!



18 Posts to Go


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 6, 2011)

Realtor is five minutes away!


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 6, 2011)

28 posts to go... Looks like it won't be today..........

...........


----------



## Anjel (Apr 6, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> 28 posts to go... Looks like it won't be today..........
> 
> ...........



No 15 now


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 6, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> No 15 now



Shhhh!!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 6, 2011)

DillR said:


> Really, I am not qualified to be on this board, after all it IS EMTlife not FUTURE-EMTlife.  I wasn't trying to aim for any post, just trying to get in on the conversation.



This forum is open to everyone with an interest in EMS.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 6, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> there was a bug in my salad tonight at dinner.
> 
> *gags*



Just think how he felt...Great, there's a person eating my salad.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 6, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> we shall see



I'm keeping myself out of the race, it just wouldn't be fair to others.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 6, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> This forum is open to everyone with an interest in EMS.



Even those who hate it


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 6, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> 28 posts to go... Looks like it won't be today..........
> 
> ...........



Oh, I'm pretty sure it will be today.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 6, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Even those who hate it


Especially those.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 6, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Even those who hate it



Or those who impersonate those who like / hate it h34r:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I'm keeping myself out of the race, it just wouldn't be fair to others.



Says the guy probably with the 10,000th post ready to go.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 6, 2011)

Like he's the only one?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 6, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Says the guy probably with the 10,000th post ready to go.



Damnit, I said quit turning on my webcam without my knowledge.  That's dirty.


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 6, 2011)

Yay, realtor, making life easior!


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 6, 2011)

2 more


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 6, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> The only 1000 page thread on the forum. Lol


That depends upon how many posts you display per page.  It's only a 250 page thread for me.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 6, 2011)

10k


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 6, 2011)

Told ya I didn't want it.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 6, 2011)

Winning!  

Edit: Grrr... so close


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 6, 2011)

Huh?


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 6, 2011)

Duh, Winning


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 6, 2011)

Darn you all! I never had a chance. :-( I've been on the road all day.

Well, I must say, I STILL lead the post count for this thread.  (Wait, is it good or bad to lead the directionless thread. :-S)


----------



## Emma (Apr 6, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> there was a bug in my salad tonight at dinner.
> 
> *gags*




Was it a palmetto bug?  Maybe they're getting revenge for all the squishings..


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 6, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well, I must say, I STILL lead the post count for this thread.  (Wait, is it good or bad to lead the directionless thread. :-S)



Considering you have 10% of the total number of post, the top 3 posters have 25% combined, and the top 10 posters have nearly 45% combined......


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 6, 2011)

Damn Best Buy Customer Service and their taking forever-ness! (it's a word, don't bother looking it up...)


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 6, 2011)

I finally figured out what motorcycle I'm getting, now I just have to choose a color. This is harder than picking the bike. :unsure:


----------



## medicRob (Apr 6, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I finally figured out what motorcycle I'm getting, now I just have to choose a color. This is harder than picking the bike. :unsure:



Still going with the GSxR?


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 6, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Still going with the GSxR?



Hyosung GT250R/GT650R. I'll make the final decision during the test drive.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 6, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Hyosung GT250R/GT650R. I'll make the final decision during the test drive.



I have heard Hyosung brought up not once but 3x in the past three weeks, it is encouraging me to do some research.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 6, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I have heard Hyosung brought up not once but 3x in the past three weeks, it is encouraging me to do some research.



They seem to be a solid company. Apparently they had build issues early on, but they've ironed those out. When I look on craigslist, and the classifieds around here, I can't find many up for sale. Makes me think people are keeping them.

check out korider.com It's a Hyosung forum. Looks like they have a loyal fan base.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 6, 2011)

I got sunburned and didn't catch a damn thing except some weeds, but it was still a nice day at the lake.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 6, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> They seem to be a solid company. Apparently they had build issues early on, but they've ironed those out. When I look on craigslist, and the classifieds around here, I can't find many up for sale. Makes me think people are keeping them.
> 
> check out korider.com It's a Hyosung forum. Looks like they have a loyal fan base.



Everything I have heard so far is positive. I did hear the bikes were quite pricey, however.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 6, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I finally figured out what motorcycle I'm getting, now I just have to choose a color. This is harder than picking the bike. :unsure:



Blue.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 6, 2011)

See, I like the GT250R,. but the build issues early only, and the unproven reliability are what's holding me back as of now.  


I LOVE the Ninja 250R, but it being carburated and not fuel injected is a near deal breaker for me, if not for the lower mileage, than for the longer start time in colder weather.   The CBR250R is what I would love as of now, but most dealers around here wont have any stock till May, and they all want a deposit put down.



I'm going to drive around a bit tomorrow on my day off, looks at bikes, and possibly buy a helmet before my MSF class in a couple of weeks.




medicRob said:


> Everything I have heard so far is positive. I did hear the bikes were quite pricey, however.



The GT250R is comparable to the Ninja 250 and CBR 250, its 2 main competitors, at about the $4,000 mark, new.  The GV650R looks sweet as a sprot/cruiser mix but is a bit more.


PS-- Don't you hate me for showing you the GV650 now Hotel?


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> See, I like the GT250R,. but the build issues early only, and the unproven reliability are what's holding me back as of now.
> 
> PS-- Don't you hate me for showing you the GV650 now Hotel?




They've ironed out the build issues. I've been reading the forums, and 99% of the time, they report being happy with their bike. They'll always be a 1% that fails to meet expectations, no matter what vehicle. It doesn't really concern me.

And yes, a little. lol I definetly like the sportbike look, that that GV650 is nice.

Oh, and it isn't offered in blue, L&S. 

I'll get it in white/black for now, and save up to get a paint job down the road.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> See, I like the GT250R,. but the build issues early only, and the unproven reliability are what's holding me back as of now.
> 
> 
> I LOVE the Ninja 250R, but it being carburated and not fuel injected is a near deal breaker for me, if not for the lower mileage, than for the longer start time in colder weather.   The CBR250R is what I would love as of now, but most dealers around here wont have any stock till May, and they all want a deposit put down.
> ...



Linuss, 

Come to TN with Jimi for Bonnaroo. I will be driving my BMW K1200R to the event, I will let you take her for a spin, you will never look back..


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 6, 2011)

You could come here at get one of these


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 6, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Linuss,
> 
> Come to TN with Jimi for Bonnaroo. I will be driving my BMW K1200R to the event, I will let you take her for a spin, you will never look back..



Of course he wont look back. He'll be driving back to Texas with it 

idk why you were all excited about getting the 10,000th post....I got the 10,021st post. Totally way better.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 6, 2011)

Money's tight.....had to start looking for a roommate to share our townhouse.


----------



## ZombieEMT (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow! I like the bike.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 6, 2011)

Four dates in  two days wow im awesome.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 7, 2011)

You ever meet someone and think to yourself " yeah I believe in the sanctity of life and believe everyone has some good in them, but if I could get away with it just this one time I would so off this :censored:".


----------



## foxfire (Apr 7, 2011)

Baby season has finally arrived on the farm! 
Baby bottles, check
Homemade formula on hand,  check
Molasses,  check
Iodine, check
Stomach tube, check
Syringes, check 
Box of drugs, checkh34r:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 7, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Four dates in  two days wow im awesome.



Wow I'm impressed! I went out on a date recently...well it wasn't really a date it was more coffee....well not really coffee I mean we had coffee....I mean we didn't have coffee together but we were sitting right next to each other....Ok ok I pulled up next to a pretty girl at a stop light and we were both drinking coffee but there was definitely eye contact.


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 7, 2011)

I fly, and I start to descend too rapidly, and, oh look, there's the crash coming.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 7, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Wow I'm impressed! I went out on a date recently...well it wasn't really a date it was more coffee....well not really coffee I mean we had coffee....I mean we didn't have coffee together but we were sitting right next to each other....Ok ok I pulled up next to a pretty girl at a stop light and we were both drinking coffee but there was definitely eye contact.



that counts as having coffee together. lol


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 7, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Wow I'm impressed! I went out on a date recently...well it wasn't really a date it was more coffee....well not really coffee I mean we had coffee....I mean we didn't have coffee together but we were sitting right next to each other....Ok ok I pulled up next to a pretty girl at a stop light and we were both drinking coffee but there was definitely eye contact.



I would count that as a date 	<_<


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 7, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Money's tight.....had to start looking for a roommate to share our townhouse.



Brown is house trained


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 7, 2011)

I hate mornings!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Human beings were designed to go to bed after midnight sometime and not get up till 0900 or so. I am sure of it. :glare:


----------



## Sasha (Apr 7, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is house trained



That's not what Kat said. B)


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 7, 2011)

So my fortune cookie said "A cheerful letter or message is on its way to you"... and not 30 seconds later I got a happy face text message.



I'm scared.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 7, 2011)

Linuss said:


> So my fortune cookie said "A cheerful letter or message is on its way to you"... and not 30 seconds later I got a happy face text message.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm scared.


Hehe, hell is gonna rain down in VZ tomorrow....


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 7, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Hehe, hell is gonna rain down in VZ tomorrow....



Meh, wouldn't surprise me with how the past few shifts have been going... oohh and we should see if they pulled the tapes from the incident last shift too.  Joy.


You're on the computer, which obviously means H-town isn't busy enough for you.  That's ok.  It's QUIET, BORING, SLOW and LAZY, huh?



PS-- Just saw that a Greyhound bus driver, that gets 120 hours of training (same as an EMT) gets paid way more...


----------



## katgrl2003 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sasha said:


> That's not what Kat said. B)



I love you Sasha!


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 7, 2011)

Linuss said:


> You're on the computer, which obviously means H-town isn't busy enough for you.  That's ok.  It's QUIET, BORING, SLOW and LAZY, huh?


You ***...:glare:

I'm gonna go spray the interstate down with Ivory soap tomorrow if I'm up all night...


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 7, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> You ***...:glare:
> 
> I'm gonna go spray the interstate down with Ivory soap tomorrow if I'm up all night...



I WAS up all night last shift... got a full 2 hours of sleep.

You gotta love those calls that happen at JUST the perfect time where when you get back to the station, there's less than an hour before shift change meaning no going back to sleep...




But hey, we could use some decent MVCs out in VZ, it's been a few shifts.


----------



## YCALR (Apr 7, 2011)

Watching Battle:Los Angeles... pretty good movie so far. How many movies have they made in which aliens invade???? Hm..


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 7, 2011)

YCALR said:


> Watching Battle:Los Angeles... pretty good movie so far. How many movies have they made in which aliens invade???? Hm..



Mars Attacks is my favorite invasion movie haha


----------



## YCALR (Apr 7, 2011)

firefite said:


> Mars Attacks is my favorite invasion movie haha



Haha I love that movie, how about Men in Black lol... do you remember starship troopers? Concept was a little different, but it involved aliens too.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks entirely to Linuss (at least that's what I'm blaming it on ) we've now done three post moves in an hour and a half :angry:


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 7, 2011)

So I've decided. Running with normal, "supportive" running shoes blows and tends to injure me more than running with minimalist shoes/vibrams. About ready to burn these Saucony pronation-support pieces of crap >=[


----------



## YCALR (Apr 8, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> So I've decided. Running with normal, "supportive" running shoes blows and tends to injure me more than running with minimalist shoes/vibrams. About ready to burn these Saucony pronation-support pieces of crap >=[



Did you buy special insoles or do they already come with the pronation support?? I'm a Nike kind of gal. Not a huge fan of the nike shox but I bought the nike max air and they're amazing.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 8, 2011)

I like doing pt in my fire boots. It's exactly like having 5 pound ankle weights on. Lol. But it's not the best thing to run in...


----------



## YCALR (Apr 8, 2011)

firefite said:


> I like doing pt in my fire boots. It's exactly like having 5 pound ankle weights on. Lol. But it's not the best thing to run in...



I can imagine, doesn't sound to comfortable. Haha


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 8, 2011)

YCALR said:


> Watching Battle:Los Angeles... pretty good movie so far. How many movies have they made in which aliens invade???? Hm..



That movie was like taking a trip to clicheistan.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 8, 2011)

YCALR said:


> Did you buy special insoles or do they already come with the pronation support?? I'm a Nike kind of gal. Not a huge fan of the nike shox but I bought the nike max air and they're amazing.



They are made with pronation support. I've been running in my Vibrams and NB Minimus for a couple months now and feel great, and those shoes have no support of any kind (almost no shoe for that matter). But whenever I switch back over to my Sauconys, I start having problems.

Nike and I share a mutual hatred >=[ I love Bowerman; the guy was an amazing coach and had some brilliant ideas... But his shoes can burn in the fire of a thousand suns!!!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 8, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is house trained



Sorry man...I refuse to live with another guy ever again.  The military absolutely ruined me on that.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 8, 2011)

Off to the airport to catch my flight.  Talk to everyone on Sunday.


----------



## YCALR (Apr 8, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> That movie was like taking a trip to clicheistan.



Haha tell me about it. After the first 15min, the movie was very predictable. Either way, I enjoy action packed movies, and this was up there. I've seen better and worse.


----------



## YCALR (Apr 8, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> They are made with pronation support. I've been running in my Vibrams and NB Minimus for a couple months now and feel great, and those shoes have no support of any kind (almost no shoe for that matter). But whenever I switch back over to my Sauconys, I start having problems.
> 
> Nike and I share a mutual hatred >=[ I love Bowerman; the guy was an amazing coach and had some brilliant ideas... But his shoes can burn in the fire of a thousand suns!!!



How long did you use the sauconys? With the pronation support, they take some time getting adjusted to. And I agree, NB has some amazing running shoes. I've heard saucony 'regulars' are great to run it. 

Ouch!!  Burn in the fire of a thousand suns?? Lol I've had some horrible nikes, but I'm telling ya, these max air's are pretty comfy.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> That's not what Kat said. B)



You shouldn't listen to a word Kate says, she LIES .... Brown is house trained, can cook, clean, launder, change diaper, vacuum, all sorts


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 8, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Thanks entirely to Linuss (at least that's what I'm blaming it on ) we've now done three post moves in an hour and a half :angry:



ha ha ha


Apparently VZ had 3 calls the whole day, and only run by 2 of the trucks


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 8, 2011)

Linuss said:


> ha ha ha
> 
> 
> Apparently VZ had 3 calls the whole day, and only run by 2 of the trucks



Meanwhile, we were doing a BS IFT from H-town to the Mothership at 1 am...


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 8, 2011)

YCALR said:


> How long did you use the sauconys? With the pronation support, they take some time getting adjusted to. And I agree, NB has some amazing running shoes. I've heard saucony 'regulars' are great to run it.
> 
> Ouch!!  Burn in the fire of a thousand suns?? Lol I've had some horrible nikes, but I'm telling ya, these max air's are pretty comfy.



Wore the Sauconys for a couple months prior to getting my newest shoes and never had any issues until recently. But they're still in good shape, still have probably 200mi in them

I've never had a good fitting Nike, and my last pair, some Pegasus, managed to rub two severe blisters on both my feet to the point that my socks were saturated with blood by the end oh the (8ish mile) run >=[


----------



## Emma (Apr 8, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Wore the Sauconys for a couple months prior to getting my newest shoes and never had any issues until recently. But they're still in good shape, still have probably 200mi in them
> 
> I've never had a good fitting Nike, and my last pair, some Pegasus, managed to rub two severe blisters on both my feet to the point that my socks were saturated with blood by the end oh the (8ish mile) run >=[



Did you ever go get properly fitted for running shoes? Go to a running store and get your feet measured and fitted by one of their employees.  The shoes that are awesome for one person could be horrible on you.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 8, 2011)

Start my FTO rides on SUNDAY!

So happy


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 8, 2011)

Emma said:


> Did you ever go get properly fitted for running shoes? Go to a running store and get your feet measured and fitted by one of their employees.  The shoes that are awesome for one person could be horrible on you.



Lol oh yes. I used to run collegiate xc, all the shoes they gave us were fit to us (though those are the :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s that gave me the Pegasus! Lol!). And I'm at my running store on a near weekly basis


----------



## Sasha (Apr 8, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> You shouldn't listen to a word Kate says, she LIES .... Brown is house trained, can cook, clean, launder, change diaper, vacuum, all sorts



Interesting you mention change diapers. Have Mr and Mrs Brown created a little brown yet?


----------



## Emma (Apr 8, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Lol oh yes. I used to run collegiate xc, all the shoes they gave us were fit to us (though those are the :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s that gave me the Pegasus! Lol!). And I'm at my running store on a near weekly basis




Heh, ok. I'm used to people not having a clue about running shoes and torturing themselves with off the shelf random tennis shoes while they run.  I hope you find good shoes again!

So you like those Vibrams?  I have friends who swear by them, but it just feels horrible to me.  I have really high arches and I think my feet can't take no support.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 8, 2011)

Emma said:


> Heh, ok. I'm used to people not having a clue about running shoes and torturing themselves with off the shelf random tennis shoes while they run.  I hope you find good shoes again!
> 
> So you like those Vibrams?  I have friends who swear by them, but it just feels horrible to me.  I have really high arches and I think my feet can't take no support.



I LOVE my vibrams!  The first time I tried to start wearing them I went out too fast and injured myself. I eased into them this time and now they're great! Except I'm not a fan of running on asphalt/concrete with them. I much prefer grass/trails/creek beds/whatever.


----------



## YCALR (Apr 8, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Wore the Sauconys for a couple months prior to getting my newest shoes and never had any issues until recently. But they're still in good shape, still have probably 200mi in them
> 
> I've never had a good fitting Nike, and my last pair, some Pegasus, managed to rub two severe blisters on both my feet to the point that my socks were saturated with blood by the end oh the (8ish mile) run >=[




Yea, I would definitely not like Nikes if that happened to me... lol hope you find something that works for you...


----------



## YCALR (Apr 8, 2011)

Emma said:


> Heh, ok. I'm used to people not having a clue about running shoes and torturing themselves with off the shelf random tennis shoes while they run.  I hope you find good shoes again!
> 
> So you like those Vibrams?  I have friends who swear by them, but it just feels horrible to me.  I have really high arches and I think my feet can't take no support.



You're right, it is very important to get properly fitted. Everyone is different, I actually used to manage a shoe store and there are so mamy little tricks to measuring someone's foot, arch etc. I was big on selling shoes that actually worked for the customer instead of selling something because of the price! 

Good luck, you can find arch insoles that can be molded to your feet.


----------



## Emma (Apr 8, 2011)

YCALR said:


> You're right, it is very important to get properly fitted. Everyone is different, I actually used to manage a shoe store and there are so mamy little tricks to measuring someone's foot, arch etc. I was big on selling shoes that actually worked for the customer instead of selling something because of the price!
> 
> Good luck, you can find arch insoles that can be molded to your feet.



Oh yes.  It took me (and the very nice person at the running store) about a year and 2 pairs of shoes/insoles to find what is right for me, but it is so worth it.  I like the pink SuperFeet for plain street running.    I'm not a long distance sort of runner, but I can't do without my 3 miles a day. 


Since this is the random thread, here's what I spent all day doing today with my classes to introduce the concept that waves carry energy.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zoTKXXNQIU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

There's cornstarch everywhere and the speaker is probably dead, but it was excellent fun.  (That's not my video, just one I found showing the same thing.)


----------



## NREMTroe (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm on day 3 of my 7 day off stretch.. This is already going way too fast.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 8, 2011)

Emma said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zoTKXXNQIU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



What kind of black magic is this?h34r:


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 8, 2011)

firefite said:
			
		

> I like doing pt in my fire boots. It's exactly like having 5 pound ankle weights on. Lol. But it's not the best thing to run in...



Ugh... I can't even imagine. My feet kill me after wearing mine for more than 30 minutes. It's more that they're way too big than the weight, though. 



YCALR said:


> Good luck, you can find arch insoles that can be molded to your feet.



I haven't yet. My arch is too high for the molding beds on the custom ones, so I'm stuck stacking those little arch supports on top of bigger insoles. I'm thinking of trying Vibrams and seeing if the opposite end of the spectrum will help.


----------



## Emma (Apr 8, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> What kind of black magic is this?h34r:



Its science!! 

The sound waves produced by the speaker head are traveling through the corn starch. Because of the physical properties of the cornstarch, the energy carried by the sound waves creates those shapes. Different frequencies make different shapes because they have different amounts of energy. 

The kids were pretty freaked out !

Edit: I'm sure you've seen this in a science museum with sand on an iron plate. If you search "sand vibrations"on youtube you can find neat videos.


----------



## Emma (Apr 8, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> Ugh... I can't even imagine. My feet kill me after wearing mine for more than 30 minutes. It's more that they're way too big than the weight, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't yet. My arch is too high for the molding beds on the custom ones, so I'm stuck stacking those little arch supports on top of bigger insoles. I'm thinking of trying Vibrams and seeing if the opposite end of the spectrum will help.



Try the SuperFeet inserts! I have very high arches also and they work for me. Vibrams absolutley do not work. They have no arch support, being made for barefoot running.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 8, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> I'm thinking of trying Vibrams and seeing if the opposite end of the spectrum will help.


 Worked for me, but the other way around. Extremely flat feet with horrible pronation for me, but vibrams work much better for me than custom fit shoes. One of the biggest plusses with vibrams is they help you adjust your form


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 8, 2011)

Finally haz the iPhone woot woot


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 8, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Finally haz the iPhone woot woot



Sent from TapaTalk?


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 8, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Sent from TapaTalk?



Must have app.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 8, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> Ugh... I can't even imagine. My feet kill me after wearing mine for more than 30 minutes. It's more that they're way too big than the weight, though.



a firefighter bought them wore them for 6 months then grew out of them and gave them to me. so they got formed to his feet but walking in knee deep water fixed that problem. at the current moment i dont have enough money to buy boots to wear for EMS so im stuck with the huge things for a while (its already been 3 years with them lol).


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 8, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Sent from TapaTalk?



Naw, haven't broken it in yet to the forum. That was made from my desktop haha


----------



## Sasha (Apr 8, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Must have app.



i'm not going to pay to post on the forum... browser version works just fine.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> i'm not going to pay to post on the forum... browser version works just fine.



yup


----------



## exodus (Apr 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> i'm not going to pay to post on the forum... browser version works just fine.



Cuz 99 cents for ease of use is OH SO MUCH!


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 8, 2011)

Tiger Woods went from 24th place to 3rd place today in Day 2 of the Masters. He's going to be winning another Green Jacket, I can feel it


----------



## katgrl2003 (Apr 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Interesting you mention change diapers. Have Mr and Mrs Brown created a little brown yet?



Since Brown didn't answer, I will. No Brownlet at this time.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 8, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Since Brown didn't answer, I will. No Brownlet at this time.



Oh helllloooo kat *waggles eyebrows in a psuedosexytime way*


----------



## katgrl2003 (Apr 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Oh helllloooo kat *waggles eyebrows in a psuedosexytime way*



It's my girl! :wub:


----------



## Sasha (Apr 8, 2011)

Im sorry i just randomly cracked up at dennys. Thanks for that.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 8, 2011)

it's a beer and country music kinda night.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 8, 2011)

Rays win! First win of the season!  w00t!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 8, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Rays win! First win of the season!  w00t!!



Hmmm...their first win comes after Manny retires?:wacko:


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 8, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Hmmm...their first win comes after Manny retires?:wacko:




Roid rage...


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 9, 2011)

Mrs. Asimurk and I have too much stuff.  Got the biggest uHaul truck we could and it didn't fit everything.  Yay for two moving trips.  Blah.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 9, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Mrs. Asimurk and I have too much stuff.  Got the biggest uHaul truck we could and it didn't fit everything.  Yay for two moving trips.  Blah.



Hope your not moving across the country two trips could make for a long move  My rule has always been if it doesn't fit in my car it goes to friends, neighbors, good will and dumpster in that order. I however have mostly crap.


----------



## exodus (Apr 9, 2011)

I bought an RC rescue chopper








I also crashed said rescue chopper...


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 9, 2011)

Five hour drive one way, so not horrible, and definitely not cross country.

Exodus, you should have taken lessons from Brown.


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 9, 2011)

exodus said:


> I bought an RC rescue chopper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RC copters are fun


----------



## YCALR (Apr 9, 2011)

Finally gong home!!!! I had such a great night! New posted pics to.come soon!!!


----------



## medic417 (Apr 9, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Tiger Woods went from 24th place to 3rd place today in Day 2 of the Masters. He's going to be winning another Green Jacket, I can feel it



Is winning a green jacket another way you kids say he's going to get laid?


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG Brown just discovered that Sir Robert Reynold Macintosh, inventor of both the Macintosh laryngascope blade and the elastic gum bougie as well as the first Professor of Anaesthesia outside the USA, was a New Zealander.

Take that Ivan Magill!

Now when you pull out that Mac blade you are going to think of Brown 

Brown feels pretty awesome right now.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry, I'm a Miller guy myself ...


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 9, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Sorry, I'm a Miller guy myself ...



Brown would expect no less from an ECA++++ LOL


----------



## Sasha (Apr 9, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Sorry, I'm a Miller guy myself ...



Pft to miller.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 9, 2011)

Mrs Brown done textededidididid Brown on the Browphone and said she haz suprize for Brown

*Brown winces and ducks to avoid the flying skillet


----------



## Anjel (Apr 9, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Mrs Brown done textededidididid Brown on the Browphone and said she haz suprize for Brown
> 
> *Brown winces and ducks to avoid the flying skillet



is brown drinking?


lol


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 9, 2011)

I had a dream about performing CPR, compressions only.  Kept thinking, "Gotta perfuse the heart."


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 9, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> is brown drinking?
> 
> 
> lol



I was....nnnnnjust wonering th...th....the saaaaame th...th...thinnnnguuu.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 9, 2011)

I have sweaty dead guy on my pants


----------



## Anjel (Apr 9, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> I had a dream about performing CPR, compressions only.  Kept thinking, "Gotta perfuse the heart."



Lol well at least you know the knew AHA guidelines and can do them in your sleep


----------



## medic417 (Apr 9, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I have sweaty dead guy on my pants



Why don't you remove him from your pants?  And why are we discussing your sick kinky ways?:unsure:


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 9, 2011)

firefite said:


> a firefighter bought them wore them for 6 months then grew out of them and gave them to me. so they got formed to his feet but walking in knee deep water fixed that problem. at the current moment i dont have enough money to buy boots to wear for EMS so im stuck with the huge things for a while (its already been 3 years with them lol).



A coworker is getting new boots, and I'm hoping I can get his. The tip about soaking them is good to know, since I don't think my feet are shaped like his.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 9, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> A coworker is getting new boots, and I'm hoping I can get his. The tip about soaking them is good to know, since I don't think my feet are shaped like his.



Y'all are some freaky people sharing boots.  Srrsly.  Put 5 dollars away every week for 4 months.  you'll have your new boots.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 9, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Y'all are some freaky people sharing boots.  Srrsly.  Put 5 dollars away every week for 4 months.  you'll have your new boots.



I'm not gonna complain when someone gives me a pair of $300 boots. I'm just going to say thanks and run before they change their mind haha


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 9, 2011)

firefite said:


> I'm not gonna complain when someone gives me a pair of $300 boots. I'm just going to say thanks and run before they change their mind haha



I'm gonna just say get in where you fit in then...




If you put away 20$/week for a little over 3 months, you've got your boots.  

I can't imagine sticking my foot inside someone elses workboot!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 9, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> I'm gonna just say get in where you fit in then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmm think of all the foot sweat and the foot flakes....... Hmmmmmmm


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 9, 2011)

firefite said:


> Hmmmmmm think of all the foot sweat and the foot flakes....... Hmmmmmmm



that is exactly what i was thinking about


----------



## Sasha (Apr 9, 2011)

Nasty. Dont share boots.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 9, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> that is exactly what i was thinking about



Didnt have an option to buy new boots. I was in high school with no job. I had a pair of $29 boots from Big 5 but they got torn up badly and wernt safe to wear. My casual shoes are 3 years old and running shoes are the same. I'm waiting for that first paycheck to come in the mail.


----------



## apagea99 (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, I was just getting ready for some time off of work due to the possible government shutdown. I had my fishing pole and golf clubs all set, then the jerks in DC had to ruin it all......will be back to work at 0600 Monday morning with no prospects for a break until block leave at the end of June :wacko:


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 9, 2011)

firefite said:


> Didnt have an option to buy new boots. I was in high school with no job. I had a pair of $29 boots from Big 5 but they got torn up badly and wernt safe to wear. My casual shoes are 3 years old and running shoes are the same. I'm waiting for that first paycheck to come in the mail.



You did what you had to do then!  Sure will feel nice when you get own nice new pair, won't it


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 9, 2011)

My department deals with a company that maintains our gear. Once I get the boots, I can throw them in with the next shipment to have them professionally cleaned. 

At least it'll get cleaned first, this time around. I wound up having to go through the first few weeks of training in borrowed gear. On the plus side, it was from the same guy, so I'm pretty sure I'm OK with him on the cootie front... but I'd still start there, if we're talking about nasty. h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 9, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> My department deals with a company that maintains our gear. Once I get the boots, I can throw them in with the next shipment to have them professionally cleaned.
> 
> At least it'll get cleaned first, this time around. I wound up having to go through the first few weeks of training in borrowed gear. On the plus side, it was from the same guy, so I'm pretty sure I'm OK with him on the cootie front... but I'd still start there, if we're talking about nasty. h34r:



I have known the guy that gave me the boots for a while so I'm ok with the cooties. And my cousins just gave me the "new updated" cootie shot so I am protected. Haha


----------



## mct601 (Apr 9, 2011)

I've had my 5.11 8" ATAC boots for going on two years, I love them and they did everything 5.11 claimed. They've seen many, many hours. I haven't tested the water proofing lately but the sole is starting to seperate some so I'd imagine I have some leaks. I just ordered some Under Armour Valsetz, gonna give them a whirl







they claim to be extremely lightweight and good traction. I work in a VERY hot rural area, might be perfect for summertime. 


Enrolling in medic school in August, got two other EMTs from my county going with me. should be "fun"


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 9, 2011)

mct601 said:


> (UA boots)



I've actually been looking at those for a while, I'd love to hear how they're working out for you after you've had 'em for a couple months. 

I've earned the nickname "drips" at my current job because I sweat _a lot_ very easily and my 5.11's aren't exactly moisture-wicking...


----------



## mct601 (Apr 9, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I've actually been looking at those for a while, I'd love to hear how they're working out for you after you've had 'em for a couple months.
> 
> I've earned the nickname "drips" at my current job because I sweat _a lot_ very easily and my 5.11's aren't exactly moisture-wicking...



Yep I'm extremely hot natured, I sweat even in the middle of winter. I'm trying different things, I've found that I love the 5.11 Taclite EMS pants, do not like any kind of T-shirt for an undershirt that is not Hane's cotton, and the 5.11 boots are great but if I can find lighter/better wicking boots it'd be great.


----------



## YCALR (Apr 9, 2011)

It's such a beautiful day out. I just got back from a run and i feel great, ill feel even better after i shower!!!


----------



## mct601 (Apr 9, 2011)

gah I hate running I just added cardio to my workouts and it sucks.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 9, 2011)

Partner and i just played cotton eyed joe over the pa. Someone must have slipped crack into my lemonade.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 9, 2011)

YCALR said:


> It's such a beautiful day out. I just got back from a run and i feel great, ill feel even better after i shower!!!



I'm dying for a run, but I'm on shift today


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 9, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Partner and i just played cotton eyed joe over the pa. Someone must have slipped crack into my lemonade.



Lol we used to do that when we'd drive through the medical center. Cotton eyed Joe, PB&J time, and the Hamster dance


----------



## mct601 (Apr 9, 2011)

I have never picked up a bigger :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: in my life. Insults to sexuality, racial slurs, physical threats. At least seeing him get shown a trick by ER restraints was satisfying.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 9, 2011)

Was there some sort of psychiatric problem with him?


----------



## mct601 (Apr 9, 2011)

somas.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 9, 2011)

Start my first day of third rides tomorrow morning.

Just realized that if I go to bed at 10pm which would be the earliest I have gone to bed all year. Then I would still only get 5.5 hours of sleep.

BLAHH

BUT IM EXCITED! So I won't complain.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## socalmedic (Apr 9, 2011)

Working a Paramedic stand-by at the drag strip is the best way to end a 126 hour week... yay overtime.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 9, 2011)

I want some midazolam and some grape fruit juice to make it better (Only Vene will know the reason for the grape fruit juice).


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 9, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I want some midazolam and some grape fruit juice to make it better (Only Vene will know the reason for the grape fruit juice).



If I'm not mistaken, it increases the serum concentration, not just of benzo's, but a lot of different meds (MAOI's being the really dangerous one). Can't say I remember the mechanism though.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 9, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> If I'm not mistaken, it increases the serum concentration, not just of benzo's, but a lot of different meds (MAOI's being the really dangerous one). Can't say I remember the mechanism though.



Yep. Good Job, usalsfyre. It binds to CYP3A4 enzymes in the intestinal tract, reducing the absorption of certain medications. I always make it a point to slip grapefruit into my SAMPLE history during Last Oral Intake with something along the lines of, 

"Have you had any grape fruit juice or grape fruit lately?"

Here is a Harvard paper on it: 
http://www.health.harvard.edu/fhg/updates/update0206d.shtml

List of some of the meds affected by grapefruit: 

 	 Baycol (Cerivastatin)
	 Mevacor (Lovastatin)
	 Lipitor (Atorvastatin)
	 Zocor (Simvastatin) 
 	 Ebastine
	 Seldane (Terfenadine, taken off the U.S. market)
	 Nimotop (Nimodipine)
	 Nitrendipine
	 Plendil (Felodipine)
	 Pranidipine
	 Sular (Nisoldipine)
	 Buspar (Buspirone)
	 Halcion (Triazolam)
	 Tegretol (Carbamazepine)
	 Valium (Diazepam)
	 Versed (Midazolam)
	 Propulsid (Cisapride, taken off the U.S. market)
	 Neoral (Cyclosporine)
	 Prograf (Tacrolimus)
	 Methadone 
 	 Viagra (Sildenafil)
	 Losartan
	Digoxin


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 9, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Start my first day of third rides tomorrow morning.
> 
> Just realized that if I go to bed at 10pm which would be the earliest I have gone to bed all year. Then I would still only get 5.5 hours of sleep.
> 
> ...



Don't worry the lack of sleep will give you that authentic world weary air of authenticity


----------



## medicRob (Apr 9, 2011)

Happiness is a warm gun... bang, bang -- shoot, shoot.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 10, 2011)

People needed in chatB)


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 10, 2011)

usalfyre, guess what?


We slept all night.  Yup.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 10, 2011)

If your sleeping to much, come work over here, we can fix that problem ...


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 10, 2011)

Actually that's the first time we slept all night in a month.  


And C-shift slept all night as well...but they also went the whole day getting only 2 calls for 5 trucks, we actually did work yesterday.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 10, 2011)

So prior to medicRob posting how grapefruit juice inhibits absorption, I went looking for the mechanism. What Google-Fu lead me too was a forum devoted entirely to the recreational use of various chemical compounds. On this forum(which I'm definitely NOT posting a link to) there was a thread describing how useful Dexosyn (methamphetamine) is for everything from depression to restless leg syndrome to fibromyalgia, and how horrible the medical community is for keeping this wonder of science from everyone. That place is the Axis II equivalent of the Deathstar...


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Actually that's the first time we slept all night in a month.
> 
> 
> And C-shift slept all night as well...but they also went the whole day getting only 2 calls for 5 trucks, we actually did work yesterday.



"Go post xxx" doesn't count lol .

I'm sure we'll work tomorrow night. The good news? 2207 has an intern, so we're last out all day. Hello 9am naptime...


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 10, 2011)

Naw, we had a call that dispatch called a stroke, and when I asked for HEMS to be put on standby they said "Well there's no tested evidence that it's actually a stroke".   Then why the hell did you call it a stroke?  Grrrr.   Ended up taking them to the VA... from way down at the south part of VZ... for something that could have easily been handed by a hospital 10 minutes away...

(Clearly not a stroke)




That's what I hated about being the newbie doing 3rd rides... ALWAYS first up.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 10, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> So prior to medicRob posting how grapefruit juice inhibits absorption, I went looking for the mechanism. What Google-Fu lead me too was a forum devoted entirely to the recreational use of various chemical compounds. On this forum(which I'm definitely NOT posting a link to) there was a thread describing how useful Dexosyn (methamphetamine) is for everything from depression to restless leg syndrome to fibromyalgia, and how horrible the medical community is for keeping this wonder of science from everyone. That place is the Axis II equivalent of the Deathstar...



It might be the same site I found when I was looking up "freebasing". Don't look at me like that we had a patient that burned himself up while doing it and I was curious how it could happen. The crazy thing is the site didn't just tell you how to do it but got into the chemistry end of things. I mean it was obvious that the people posting on this thing really knew chemistry at a PhD level of knowledge or better. It was creepy.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 10, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> So prior to medicRob posting how grapefruit juice inhibits absorption, I went looking for the mechanism. What Google-Fu lead me too was a forum devoted entirely to the recreational use of various chemical compounds. On this forum(which I'm definitely NOT posting a link to) there was a thread describing how useful Dexosyn (methamphetamine) is for everything from depression to restless leg syndrome to fibromyalgia, and how horrible the medical community is for keeping this wonder of science from everyone. That place is the Axis II equivalent of the Deathstar...



Lol. Don't be so quick to dismiss them. There are around 30 sites that I am a member of in the illegal drug community. I use them to keep tab on the latest Entheogens, Research Chems, and pharmaceutical trends of abuse. I have become the unofficial "go to" person in my service for information on thousands of designer chems. 

Alongside the books in my medical/chemistry library, I have PIHKAL (Phenythalamines I have Known and Loved), TIHKAL (Tryptamines I have known and loved), and a copy of Shulgin's lab notebook from when he worked with DOW Chemical and synthesized MDMA, created several analogs of the trimethoxy-phenythalamine compounds (mescaline, TMA-2, TMA-6), experimented with the 4-iodophenythalamine 2c and 2c compounds (2c-i, 2c-b, 2c-c, 2c-t-7, etc), as well as the isopropyl-tryptamines among many others. 

I am often made fun of by my law enforcement friends because I always keep the latest edition of "Secrets of Methamphetamine Manufacture" and the latest books on clandestine synthesis. 

For instance, one of the biggest things we are about to see in the clandestine synthesis of D-methamphetamine is that less and less individuals are going to be purchasing ephedrine, as a matter of fact, meth production is going to explode again because the latest editions of the book speaks of a chemical process that takes place when Benzaldehyde is (Oil of Essential Almond) is [VERB REMOVED TO LIMIT PEOPLE DOING GOOGLE SEARCHES AND LEARNING THIS METHOD] in the presence of Saccromyces Cerveasea (Brewer's Yeast), resulting in a precursor to ephedrine to which another fairly simple process can be applied (even the amateur redneck with a copy of Vogel's) to result in a usable form of ephedrine.

Moreover, there is a movement to synthesize and sublimate one's own iodine through a 2 step simple as pie process involving 2 chemicals that you aren't put on any list for buying that can be obtained for less than $20 (This method is so simple that it doesn't even need heat until the sublimation process).

I'll shut up now, you get the point.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 10, 2011)

Rob, I definitely see how it would be useful for keeping track of things. What was humorus (and actually very sad) to me was the anger at the medical community for not blanket prescribing highly addictive meds with a boatload of undesirable side effects because "they make me feel better and nothing else eliminates ALL of my symptoms, and gives me a buzz to boot". 

Geez, I have ADHD and deliberlately stay on a low-dose of non-stimulant meds even though it doesn't completely eliminate my symptoms. The point is to make symptoms manageable, not eliminate them and make you feel like Superman or "pleasantly out of it" all the time...

You DO realize your adding fuel to the meth chef fire though, right?


----------



## medicRob (Apr 10, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Rob, I definitely see how it would be useful for keeping track of things. What was humorus (and actually very sad) to me was the anger at the medical community for not blanket prescribing highly addictive meds with a boatload of undesirable side effects because "they make me feel better and nothing else eliminates ALL of my symptoms, and gives me a buzz to boot".
> 
> Geez, I have ADHD and deliberlately stay on a low-dose of non-stimulant meds even though it doesn't completely eliminate my symptoms. The point is to make symptoms manageable, not eliminate them and make you feel like Superman or "pleasantly out of it" all the time...



Let's not forget the posts of "How can I get my doc to prescribe x med, what do I tell him".. then the idiots who go on to say, "Tell him you are allergic to Toradol, that you dont get anything off tylenol /c codeine, etc)". It actually is quite humorous. That is one reason I thank God I went the ACNP path and not the FNP path, because I wont have to deal with people trying to trick me into writing prescriptions. 



usalsfyre said:


> You DO realize your adding fuel to the meth chef fire though, right?



Lol, I think I just added Napalm to it,  he he. 

---
I am babysitting a friend of mine's children today to help her out. (The baby is a little high risk and the hospital told her that all caregivers should be CPR trained, so I am obliging her)... She is also leaving her 2 year old to play with my 4 year old. Little does she know, it is all an elaborate plot. You see, she didn't answer the phone when I called her for 3 days straight last week, so this is a revenge tactic. 

I intend to feed her 2 year old candy and soda until he makes high pitched squeaking noises like a guinea pig, at which time she will be just pulling in the drive way to pick him up, he he.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 10, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I am babysitting a friend of mine's children today to help her out. (The baby is a little high risk and the hospital told her that all caregivers should be CPR trained, so I am obliging her)... She is also leaving her 2 year old to play with my 4 year old. Little does she know, it is all an elaborate plot. You see, she didn't answer the phone when I called her for 3 days straight last week, so this is a revenge tactic.
> 
> I intend to feed her 2 year old candy and soda until he makes high pitched squeaking noises like a guinea pig, at which time she will be just pulling in the drive way to pick him up, he he.



Ah ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!! We need to go into business together. I have done that before as well.  So much fun, isn't it? They are so stinking cute for the first several hours. But by the time they start to come off their high and finally crash, their parents are already home and get to deal with it.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 10, 2011)

ugh i'm exhausted.  Been talking to this girl...
pissed her off.

effing BS. 

there goes the day off. at... 1058. great.  maybe i can sleep for 17 hours and just wake up for 2 days in a row.  That would freaking TOP IT ALL.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ah ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!! We need to go into business together. I have done that before as well.  So much fun, isn't it? They are so stinking cute for the first several hours. But by the time they start to come off their high and finally crash, their parents are already home and get to deal with it.



Prior Planning Prevents Piss-Poor Performance. 

Plan ahead. Make sure that you know what time the parent will be at your place to pick the child up, the absorption rate of whatever it is you are giving the child with regard to their metabolism, as well as which sweets have the most sugar content. If properly executed, the kids will not even be on their sugar high for more than 5 minutes while under your care.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 10, 2011)

Is working with HotelCo's twin today.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 10, 2011)

Is enjoying the sun, warm weather, and the a/c.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 10, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Is enjoying the sun, warm weather, and the a/c.



Yeah, it seems to be a beautiful day for all of us in the South East. I am enjoying the sunshine, myself.


----------



## Emma (Apr 10, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Yeah, it seems to be a beautiful day for all of us in the South East. I am enjoying the sunshine, myself.



Its all grey and cold and humid here in DC


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Yeah, it seems to be a beautiful day for all of us in the South East. I am enjoying the sunshine, myself.



It's sunny but cold down here in the middle of no where.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 10, 2011)

firefite said:


> It's sunny but cold down here in the middle of no where.



It's about 78 F where I am.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2011)

medicRob said:


> It's about 78 F where I am.



43 here. That's freezing in these parts haha


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 10, 2011)

Quietly sitting in my shed, bow ready, waiting for that fat squirrel that keeps eating my bird seed to return.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 10, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Quietly sitting in my shed, bow ready, waiting for that fat squirrel that keeps eating my bird seed to return.



Weird Animal Call Girl, strikes again!


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 10, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Quietly sitting in my shed, bow ready, waiting for that fat squirrel that keeps eating my bird seed to return.



Pics and/or video is a must.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Quietly sitting in my shed, bow ready, waiting for that fat squirrel that keeps eating my bird seed to return.



Hopefully all your neighbors are hiding so they don't get hit


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 10, 2011)

80F here. About to take my MSF final  riding exam.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 10, 2011)

89*, so HA!


My MSF is still a week away


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Is working with HotelCo's twin today.



A badger?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 10, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Quietly sitting in my shed, bow ready, waiting for that fat squirrel that keeps eating my bird seed to return.



A bow, eh? That's what a .17HMR or a .22LR is for. Man  lemmie tell you, that 17 blows them rodents apart. h34r:


----------



## medicRob (Apr 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> A badger?



I lul'd.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> A bow, eh? That's what a .17HMR or a .22LR is for. Man  lemmie tell you, that 17 blows them rodents apart. h34r:



I wish. I'm so angry I'd blast him with a .223 if I could.  I live in the 'hood though and discharging a firearm in city limits is illegal... so good ol' recurve it is. 

Maybe I should shoot him anyways and just plead self defense.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 10, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> I wish. I'm so angry I'd blast him with a .223 if I could.  I live in the 'hood though and discharging a firearm in city limits is illegal... so good ol' recurve it is.
> 
> Maybe I should shoot him anyways and just plead self defense.



you should up the game... and get close enough to kill it with a sledgehammer


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 10, 2011)

Brown does not understand what Mrs Brown sees in Brown .....


----------



## firetender (Apr 10, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown does not understand what Mrs Brown sees in Brown .....



The fact that she isn't likely to understand any better than you probably is what keeps you together.

You have created a home for the bewildered together; that in itself is a notable accomplishment!


----------



## Emma (Apr 10, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown does not understand what Mrs Brown sees in Brown .....



You don't have to understand it.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 10, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown does not understand what Mrs Brown sees in Brown .....



Your blood type. Healthy organ donors are hard to find.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 10, 2011)

I just finished reading “Trauma Junkie” by Janice Hudson. It was a fantastic book, if anyone is looking for a quick read it is definitely worth it. Up next “The House of God"...


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 10, 2011)

Grr... stupid malware... now I've gotta download and run Malwarebytes because of you. (for the curious, I got infected with MS Removal Tool).


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 10, 2011)

Uuuuugggggghhh yessssssssss.   The jetssssssssss.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 10, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Grr... stupid malware... now I've gotta download and run Malwarebytes because of you. (for the curious, I got infected with MS Removal Tool).



Microsoft Security Essentials or Avast is the best thing for that specific malware.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 10, 2011)

Yea... currently running MSE, which I'm surprised didn't catch it earlier. I ended up using the system restore trick since I hate safe mode.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 10, 2011)

HAD AN AMAZING FIRST DAY AT WORK! lol

And P.S. Why is Rob's name green?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 10, 2011)

Just failed my student on her ride time.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Just failed my student on her ride time.



EMS students can fail ride time?

How?

That has to be the first time I ever heard that.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 10, 2011)

Give her unacceptable ratings in her review book.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Give her unacceptable ratings in her review book.



very descriptive, what was unacceptable?


----------



## Anjel (Apr 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Give her unacceptable ratings in her review book.



Was she a moron? lol I never got one negative review ever


----------



## Sasha (Apr 10, 2011)

She refused to sit in back with a patient who can best be described best as the burnt baby in HP7 at kings ctoss station with dumbledore. Writhing and screaming. I know its tough but its part of the job.


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> She refused to sit in back with a patient who can best be described best as the burnt baby in HP7 at kings ctoss station with dumbledore. Writhing and screaming. I know its tough but its part of the job.



Sounds like something that could scar a person for a long time.  But I understand the demerit.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> She refused to sit in back with a patient who can best be described best as the burnt baby in HP7 at kings ctoss station with dumbledore. Writhing and screaming. I know its tough but its part of the job.



ruthless


----------



## Sasha (Apr 10, 2011)

No. I dont get the option of turning down calls that upset me. You want to be an emt, be an emt. You dont get to choose your patients.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> No. I dont get the option of turning down calls that upset me. You want to be an emt, be an emt. You dont get to choose your patients.



I volunteer for the harder duties nobody seems to want, I figure some people are better able to cope with delivering bad news to people.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 10, 2011)

What news? You honestly think im being too hard? She basically refused a call. What would she have done if i hadnt of been here?


----------



## Anjel (Apr 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> What news? You honestly think im being too hard? She basically refused a call. What would she have done if i hadnt of been here?



Was she a basic student? 

I wouldn't of necessarily failed her. But I would of wrote to her instructor what she did and your concerns.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> What news? You honestly think im being too hard? She basically refused a call. What would she have done if i hadnt of been here?



You know, the "you have cancer," or "HIV," or "we don't expect him to wake up would you like to pull the plug or should we?"

I don't think you are being too hard, but i try to encourage the students. Had it been a fully licensed and paid person, I'd say "give her the chair!"


----------



## firetender (Apr 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> She refused to sit in back with a patient who can best be described best as the burnt baby in HP7 at kings ctoss station with dumbledore. Writhing and screaming. I know its tough but its part of the job.



Considering her first call was a gut-wrencher -- no matter how she reacted and how you graded her -- I would hope you took at least a few moments afterward to ask her what it was like for her and to help her get through the initial shock. 

If she left the experience traumatized, my hope is you didn't add to it. You could find in her someone who needs help getting out of the biz, or someone who, with a little encouragement might be able to work herself in.

She's still an unknown, unless that one experience is all you think you need to know about her.

Just curious what you do when you take your Preceptor hat off.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 10, 2011)

Brown needs to take Browns Cat in the Hat hat off ... it scares patients


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 10, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown needs to take Browns Cat in the Hat hat off ... it scares patients



Here's an alternative for Mr. Brown...


----------



## YCALR (Apr 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> What news? You honestly think im being too hard? She basically refused a call. What would she have done if i hadnt of been here?



I don't have much experience as an EMT but from the experience I have, I know that this is what i want to do. Not everyone is naturally prepared to handle traumatic situations but it doesn't necessarily mean they aren't fit for the job.  As firetender has a good point, "someone who, with a little encouragement might be able to work herself in." 

Perhaps she did not feel prepared to handle a call of that nature, and she did more good to fall back.  I would have liked to receive some encouragement if I ever responded to a trauma during a ride along. Just my opinion.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 10, 2011)

If I had a partner refuse to help on a call, I'd be sending an angry letter to my supervisor and to my medical director.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> If I had a partner refuse to help on a call, I'd be sending an angry letter to my supervisor and to my medical director.



1. I don't consider an EMT student a partner. 

2. Students are allowed to be squimish. I'd rather have, say, a medical student in the OR step out if they start feeling woosie than do a face plant into the patient's open abdomen. 

2.5. Similarly, I'd rather have an EMT student step back or ride front if they seriously can't handle it. Better them up there than, say, vomiting in the back. 

3. If my partner was so distracted by the nature of a call (either unable to handle it due to a first experience or bad memories from a past experience) that they could be a danger, I'd rather have them do the responsible thing and step back then try to soldier on and run a higher risk of making a mistake. 

4. I think there's a difference between something like this happening once and a pattern of such behavior developing.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 10, 2011)

To all those wondering why medicRob's name is in green...
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=23248


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, jp, as twice in clinicals I felt woosie (Once from a stabbing victim... mix of not eating + not sleeping + seeing a doctor play with a q-tip in a stab wound) and once right after (but not during) a C-section (though I was fine for the next 2).

But I didn't read it as being grossed out, more of a "I don't want to see this" type of thing.


Though there are plenty of times a student (heck, even a certified person) see's something on shift and quits and doesn't ever come back. 



Like Sasha said, we can't pick our patients.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 10, 2011)

And the question then becomes, how far do we let our students go through the process before we realize they can't handle it?  Also, since when does failing one ride along mean the student is out of the program?


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 10, 2011)

Just put two kids on a helicopter to a pedi center with diffuse abdominal pain, tenderness, and significant bruising from an MVC, because they weren't in booster seats. This job really blows sometimes...


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 10, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> And the question then becomes, how far do we let our students go through the process before we realize they can't handle it?



Alternatively, how long do we give them to acclimate? When I started med school last year most of my students and I recoiled every time something nasty showed up, especially genital nastiness. Now, almost 2 years later, there's barely a peep when something nasty shows up in a lecture slide or in a text book.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 10, 2011)

Yet, did you ever refuse to do your job, or your studies, from said nastiness?


Getting sick is one thing.  Refusing to do your duties is another.  No one can fault you for the first.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Yet, did you ever refuse to do your job, or your studies, from said nastiness?
> 
> 
> Getting sick is one thing.  Refusing to do your duties is another.  No one can fault you for the first.



No, however if I ever felt sick while doing gross anatomy, I would have stepped out before keeling over into a body. Is stepping out of the anatomy lab refusing to do my duty as a student? Is there a difference between anatomy lab and, say, the operating room in this regard? As I said earlier, there's a difference between a one time event and a pattern.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 10, 2011)

But leaving to compose yourself is not the same as just flat out not doing the duty at hand.

What if the surgeon chose not to continue with the surgery?
What if a Paramedic left because doing a cric grosses them out?


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> But leaving to compose yourself is not the same as just flat out not doing the duty at hand.
> 
> What if the surgeon chose not to continue with the surgery?
> What if a Paramedic left because doing a cric grosses them out?



However this was not a surgeon, or a paramedic, or even an EMT, but a student.


----------



## YCALR (Apr 10, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> No, however if I ever felt sick while doing gross anatomy, I would have stepped out before keeling over into a body. Is stepping out of the anatomy lab refusing to do my duty as a student? Is there a difference between anatomy lab and, say, the operating room in this regard? As I said earlier, there's a difference between a one time event and a pattern.



I agree. And there is always training in any profession, hence the ride along. There is training to allow the student to experience and adjust to situations. No one is perfect and this student in question was just experiencing natural emotions. Anyone who is called to a trauma patient for the first time should 'feel' something. This particular student handled it their way, and hopefully will learn from the experience. Hm, a student- learning??? What a concept...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 10, 2011)

But nobody has stated that a failure on one ride along is enough to cause the student to fail the class.  It will, however, make sure that the class instructor is aware of it and gets involved.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> But leaving to compose yourself is not the same as just flat out not doing the duty at hand.
> 
> What if the surgeon chose not to continue with the surgery?
> What if a Paramedic left because doing a cric grosses them out?



But we are talking about a student aren't we? For a student everything is new to them. A surgeon has had experience with surgery. You can't take someone off the street and make them a compident surgeon in 18 weeks. A paramedic has to do ride outs to get used to what they will be doing and they are with an experienced medic. When taking someone off the street with no medical experience and expect them to not react to things is asking way too much.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey people, I started a thread on this student issue. Head over there if you want to, cause I am really interested in this topic too.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey people, I started a thread on this student issue. Head over there if you want to, cause I am really interested in this topic too.



You trying to say we were on topic too much?  h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey people, I started a thread on this student issue. Head over there if you want to, cause I am really interested in this topic too.



Awww. So thoughtful   but thanks. I wanna know what people say also. Because my first bad call was when I was 14 and I froze up on it.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 10, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> You trying to say we were on topic too much?  h34r:



I may have.....


----------



## YCALR (Apr 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I may have.....



Lol, sorry!!! Anyways changing subjects, how's the weather??? Haha


----------



## Sasha (Apr 11, 2011)

I was thinking it over.. I almost didn't fail her. But if she can't handle it, I'm doing her a favor.

This was nothing emotionally scarring. It was a dementia patient who was trapped in her own painful hell. If she can't handle that, then she does not need to be in EMS. 

If you can't handle that, you're going to leave every shift with emotional scars, then she should be thanking me.

She understood, regrets her decision, says she has some thinking to do.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> This was nothing emotionally scarring. It was a dementia patient who was trapped in her own painful hell. If she can't handle that, then she does not need to be in EMS.





Sasha said:


> She refused to sit in back with a patient who can  best be described best as the burnt baby in HP7 at kings ctoss station  with dumbledore. Writhing and screaming. I know its tough but its part  of the job.



{confused}


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 11, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> {confused}



Yea me too.

I thought you had a horribly burned pt in the back, next thing I know it is a dementia pt. 

:huh:


----------



## Sasha (Apr 11, 2011)

No. I compared the behavior of the patient to the "burned baby" from the HP7 books... Too geeky?


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 11, 2011)

Not too geeky. I got the reference source, even if I hadn't read the series. I was just under the impression that the patient was a burned baby, not a geriatric patient with dementia screaming like a dead baby.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 11, 2011)

In the book it's a little baby like creature who is described as burned, laying under a chair, twitching, writhing and screaming. It's in like one of the last chapters where Harry dies and is at King's Cross with Dumbledore. 

Her behavior, completely unaware to the world around her, like the burnt HP Baby, screaming, twitching, writhing, like the burnt HP baby... get it now?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 11, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Not too geeky. I got the reference source, even if I hadn't read the series. I was just under the impression that the patient was a burned baby, not a geriatric patient with dementia screaming like a dead baby.



It was an ES dementia patient. She literally was completely unaware of anything around her, just layed in bed rolling around and twitching and screaming. They wouldn't sedate her. I couldn't tell if she was just a screamer or in pain. 

It was a tough thing to watch, but you can't run from it.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 11, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Just put two kids on a helicopter to a pedi center with diffuse abdominal pain, tenderness, and significant bruising from an MVC, because they weren't in booster seats. This job really blows sometimes...



Wait...what?  How does that constitute the need to fly the kids?   If I recall correctly Tyler has a trauma center (ETMC).


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 11, 2011)

> But nobody has stated that a failure on one ride along is enough to cause the student to fail the class. It will, however, make sure that the class instructor is aware of it and gets involved.



I have and so did my medical director.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It's in like one of the last chapters where Harry dies and is at King's Cross with Dumbledore.


Well, now it's ruined...


----------



## Sasha (Apr 11, 2011)

it's not totally ruined. He comes back to life.

And has weirdly named babies.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 11, 2011)

Now it's ruined.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 11, 2011)

> It was a tough thing to watch, but you can't run from it.



....which is why I always tried to convince my medical director to let us sedate folks like that.  It would have been humane to everyone involved.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 11, 2011)

Btw they never elaborate on what the heck the weird burned baby is. 

just something that can't be helped, screaming under a seat.

Totally random.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> it's not totally ruined. He comes back to life.
> 
> And has weirdly named babies.



Worse than Jaina, Jacen, and Anakin Solo of Star Wars Expanded Universe fame?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> ....which is why I always tried to convince my medical director to let us sedate folks like that.  It would have been humane to everyone involved.



It would have. She was going to an ALF, didn't have IV access, no orders for anything. She sat in the hospital for two days, got no meds. Apparently she was going to get home health/hospice care at the ALF.

I knew there was something wrong when we walked in and the nurses at the station stood and clapped. 

That is always a bad sign.

Then I heard her.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 11, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Worse than Jaina, Jacen, and Anakin Solo of Star Wars Expanded Universe fame?


...and officially Sasha no longer has claim to the geekiest reference in the recent history of this thread.  LOL


----------



## Sasha (Apr 11, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Worse than Jaina, Jacen, and Anakin Solo of Star Wars Expanded Universe fame?



One was named Albus Severus Potter. Another was Lily Luna Potter. I guess that beats Hugo Weasley though.

I think she was smoking ganja when she wrote the epilogue.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It would have. She was going to an ALF, didn't have IV access, no orders for anything. She sat in the hospital for two days, got no meds. Apparently she was going to get home health/hospice care at the ALF.
> 
> I knew there was something wrong when we walked in and the nurses at the station stood and clapped.
> 
> ...


I know of one provider who used to use the nitrous on patients like that.  I don't necessarily agree with the practice but then again I also have no deadset moral objection to it either.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd kill for nitrous.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I know of one provider who used to use the nitrous on patients like that.  I don't necessarily agree with the practice but then again I also have no deadset moral objection to it either.



So instead of screaming she would ride to the hospital screeching maniacal laughter? Creepy.

Do some services use nitrous? I know its in my book but I've never heard of a place that used it till you just mentioned it.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> One was named Albus Severus Potter. Another was Lily Luna Potter. I guess that beats Hugo Weasley though.
> 
> I think she was smoking ganja when she wrote the epilogue.



Yea, but those are all dedicated to other characters in the series, which makes them understandable at least. However, the Solo twins? Err... not so much (to the best of my knowledge).


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 11, 2011)

Mmm, garlic bread.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Wait...what?  How does that constitute the need to fly the kids?   If I recall correctly Tyler has a trauma center (ETMC).



Level I and Level II trauma centers...but no pediatric service from Shreveport to Dallas.  Both kids had bruising, tenderness, and were tachycardic (one more so than the other)one had a palpable mass in the LLQ. The closest pediatric service was Shreveport, 90+minutes away by ground from where we were at. We were probably close to an hour or so from Tyler as it was. I don't fly much (this was the first aircraft I've requested in about 12 moinths) but kids are one of the couple of cases where air transport is usually needed around here.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 11, 2011)

I ran over a chicken on my way to work.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 11, 2011)

It's been pretty quiet in the chat the past week. Wondering what's up?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 11, 2011)

its keep away from aprz week


----------



## YCALR (Apr 11, 2011)

Without coffee, my morning would not be right!!!


----------



## medicRob (Apr 11, 2011)

Tonight is my first shift back since LA. Unfortunately, being a new APN on the floor has its drawbacks, one of them being that you end up on the bottom of the scheduling totem pole. As such, I am saddened to say that my trip to Sweden to see Roger Waters perform "The Wall Live" has been cancelled.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It was an ES dementia patient. She literally was completely unaware of anything around her, just layed in bed rolling around and twitching and screaming. They wouldn't sedate her. I couldn't tell if she was just a screamer or in pain.
> 
> It was a tough thing to watch, but you can't run from it.



Gahhhhhhhh. You ruined it for me. I had no idea what happened at the end of 7 yet.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 11, 2011)

Brown is very proud of Mrs Brown


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 11, 2011)

firefite said:


> But we are talking about a student aren't we? For a student everything is new to them. A surgeon has had experience with surgery. You can't take someone off the street and make them a compident surgeon in 18 weeks. A paramedic has to do ride outs to get used to what they will be doing and they are with an experienced medic. When taking someone off the street with no medical experience and expect them to not react to things is asking way too much.



So once someone gets their cert, they are instantly able to deal with bad calls, even the gruesome ones? 


what is the difference between an emt student in their ride time, and a brand new emt first day on the job?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 11, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Level I and Level II trauma centers...but no pediatric service from Shreveport to Dallas.  Both kids had bruising, tenderness, and were tachycardic (one more so than the other)one had a palpable mass in the LLQ. The closest pediatric service was Shreveport, 90+minutes away by ground from where we were at. We were probably close to an hour or so from Tyler as it was. I don't fly much (this was the first aircraft I've requested in about 12 moinths) but kids are one of the couple of cases where air transport is usually needed around here.



Ah....I've never had a problem with taking pediatric cases to a "regular" trauma center.  They have all the skill and gear to diagnose the patients and then they can ship them out in the unlikely event that the need to do so arises.


----------



## harryb714 (Apr 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> what is the difference between an emt student in their ride time, and a brand new emt first day on the job?



the paycheck?


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Ah....I've never had a problem with taking pediatric cases to a "regular" trauma center.  They have all the skill and gear to diagnose the patients and then they can ship them out in the unlikely event that the need to do so arises.



Got ya, and in the DC area it was the same. Both of them around here have made it quite clear they really want them to go somewhere else. 

When your "Level I and II tertiary facilities" are shipping out relatively simple ortho stuff because the docs won't do the procedures, I've pretty much decided bypass is the best option. I just hope my kids never get seriously ill/injured.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 11, 2011)

At the dentist. :-( Yaaaaaaaaaae me.........not.


----------



## enjoynz (Apr 11, 2011)

Flying up country tomorrow to say goodbye to my brother, he has developed pneumonia now and in not expected to last the month.
It will be nice to give him a cuddle and tell him what a wonderful big brother he has been!


----------



## pullnshoot25 (Apr 11, 2011)

enjoynz said:


> Flying up country tomorrow to say goodbye to my brother, he has developed pneumonia now and in not expected to last the month.
> It will be nice to give him a cuddle and tell him what a wonderful big brother he has been!



Sorry to hear about that


----------



## medicRob (Apr 11, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> At the dentist. :-( Yaaaaaaaaaae me.........not.



Try undergoing 13 dental surgeries over a period of one year. If you aren't crying during the recovery time, you will be crying when you get the bill!


----------



## Emma (Apr 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Btw they never elaborate on what the heck the weird burned baby is.
> 
> just something that can't be helped, screaming under a seat.
> 
> Totally random.



It's Voldemort!  Supposedly, that's what he's reduced to because of what he did to his soul with the horcruxes.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 11, 2011)

So, umm, yeah.... Thinking about going back to college to get a degree in Emergency Management.  Completion of Fire Sciences or Criminal Justice is a prerequisite... only about $4,300.  Not bad I guess.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> So once someone gets their cert, they are instantly able to deal with bad calls, even the gruesome ones?
> 
> 
> what is the difference between an emt student in their ride time, and a brand new emt first day on the job?



Where did I say that? Lol. It's all about experience. A EMT student has very little experience and is brand new to seeing the call. Where as a medic or surgeon has had experience. I have seen medics freeze in the field. They are not student they are certified medics. It takes time to adjust to what you see and what you can see.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 11, 2011)

firefite said:


> Where did I say that? Lol. It's all about experience. A EMT student has very little experience and is brand new to seeing the call. Where as a medic or surgeon has had experience. I have seen medics freeze in the field. They are not student they are certified medics. It takes time to adjust to what you see and what you can see.



Any licensed EMT/paramedic that freezes in the field shouldn't be allowed to be on an ambulance, unless they're 3rd riding. If I needed help, what good would a provider that freezes do me? None...


----------



## apagea99 (Apr 11, 2011)

This is the life: Tornado weather blowing through, I can hear the neighbor's baby crying _over_ the sound of the thunder (window is open), and I have a boat load of homework to do.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Any licensed EMT/paramedic that freezes in the field shouldn't be allowed to be on an ambulance, unless they're 3rd riding. If I needed help, what good would a provider that freezes do me? None...



Yeah I agree. And they were laid off.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 11, 2011)

enjoynz said:


> Flying up country tomorrow to say goodbye to my brother, he has developed pneumonia now and in not expected to last the month.
> It will be nice to give him a cuddle and tell him what a wonderful big brother he has been!



If you see a funny character in a SERT jumpsuit and Cat in the Hat hat its only Brown, not to worry ... Oscar 10 available 

Sorry to hear that, hope all is OK


----------



## YCALR (Apr 11, 2011)

You never really know how much stuff you have until you move!! Such a pain!!!


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 11, 2011)

Chat doesn't seem to want to work right.  I think I'll just lurk.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 11, 2011)

apagea99 said:


> This is the life: Tornado weather blowing through, I can hear the neighbor's baby crying _over_ the sound of the thunder (window is open), and I have a boat load of homework to do.



That's good! Have you ever tried writing poetry?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 11, 2011)

enjoynz said:


> Flying up country tomorrow to say goodbye to my brother, he has developed pneumonia now and in not expected to last the month.
> It will be nice to give him a cuddle and tell him what a wonderful big brother he has been!



I'm sorry to hear that. Hang in there my thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## Frozennoodle (Apr 12, 2011)

If I vomit one more time I'm punching my stomach in the face.


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 12, 2011)

Its a lovely night


----------



## nemedic (Apr 12, 2011)

Cost of the train from Salem-Boston and back: $0.00

Cost of the train from north station-kenmore and back: $0.00

Getting beaned in the head by a bag of cotton candy while watching the redsox get spanked by the rays: priceless


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 12, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Cost of the train from Salem-Boston and back: $0.00
> 
> Cost of the train from north station-kenmore and back: $0.00
> 
> Getting beaned in the head by a bag of cotton candy while watching the redsox get spanked by the rays: priceless



w00t! I root for ANY TEAM that will spank the Red :censored::censored::censored:!!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't believe the Marinots came back and won that one.  Down 7-1 in the seventh and win 8-7 in the ninth


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 12, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Getting beaned in the head by a bag of cotton candy while watching the redsox get spanked by the rays: priceless




At least base ball is learning if the fans are only throwing cotton candy at the paramedics now...


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 12, 2011)

Dating a coworker. Any thoughts?


----------



## wadford (Apr 12, 2011)

Like actual dating or fwb type thing? It can get a bit sticky.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 12, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Dating a coworker. Any thoughts?



Dont become her (or his) permanent partner. We had one couple who only worked with eachother. Students HATED riding with them because you had to listen to them be lovey dovey all day. 

And then they broke up and it got nasty.


----------



## wadford (Apr 12, 2011)

I agree with Sasha, date or whatever with somebody on a different shift.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 12, 2011)

Sasha said:


> And then they broke up and it got nasty.



This is why you don't date from within the work location. Other services, departments, and stations: All ok. Same station: Hell no...


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 12, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Dating a coworker. Any thoughts?



Meh, atleast you're dating.



Now... just to keep you off the damn message board whilst on a date.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 12, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Meh, atleast you're dating.
> 
> 
> 
> Now... just to keep you off the damn message board whilst on a date.



Just gotta ask, man. I've gone out with 10s, just because I put myself out there. 

I could stay off the boards, OR... get her on here. Lol


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 12, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Just gotta ask, man. I've gone out with 10s, just because I put myself out there.
> 
> I could stay off the boards, OR... get her on here. Lol



It can work man.  You just gotta be prepared for the fallout. regarding your original post on this subject.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 12, 2011)

Damn horny badgers .....


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 12, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Damn horny badgers .....



This coming from the guy who may or may not have to worry about neuromuscular blockers "falling" into his drink


----------



## medicRob (Apr 12, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Just gotta ask, man. I've gone out with 10s, just because I put myself out there.
> 
> I could stay off the boards, OR... get her on here. Lol



Screw that. Get you an ugly woman so no one will want to fight you for her.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 12, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> This coming from the guy who may or may not have to worry about neuromuscular blockers "falling" into his drink



Its not Brown, it's Brown's life insurance .....

Damn ECA++++'s thinking they know how it is


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 12, 2011)

If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life never make a pretty woman your wife 
Jimmy Soul


----------



## Emma (Apr 12, 2011)

I love the flame test lab. Kids flip right out each time a different colored flame starts.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJvS4uc4TbU[/YOUTUBE]
(not my video, just similar to what we did in lab.)


----------



## medicRob (Apr 12, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life never make a pretty woman your wife
> Jimmy Soul



Akflightmedic recommended that song when I said that once.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, this girl is at another station on 24s,  and shes a basic, so there isn't much chance of us working together.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 12, 2011)

If I hear the pump & bucket analogy for shock one more time... I'm gonna lose it.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 12, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> If I hear the pump & bucket analogy for shock one more time... I'm gonna lose it.



Shock is like the Fukashima nuclear power plant. You can either have no water to cool the spent fuel rods or no pumps to move the coolant. Either way, temperatures rise and bad juju happens.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 12, 2011)

Shock is like when a boy likes a girl.  First...


Nevermind.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 12, 2011)

If you want to be happy for the rest of your (working) life, don't dip your pen in the company's ink.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 12, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> If you want to be happy for the rest of your (working) life, don't dip your pen in the company's ink.



One of the guys here is going out with the company VPs daughter (who is also a medic here) :unsure:


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 12, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Shock is like when a boy likes a girl.  First...
> 
> 
> Nevermind.



Altered mentation definitely applies here...


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 12, 2011)

Linuss is more of a rockstar than he knows, the hospital where my daughter had surgery today had blankets given out by http://www.projectlinus.org/


----------



## Anjel (Apr 12, 2011)

2nd shift starts in 5 hours. 

Still don't have my uniform coat. 

So I guess I will be freezing my butt off tomorrow.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 12, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Linuss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So does inadequate perfusion due to decreased blood flow.  



usalsfyre said:


> Linuss is more of a rockstar than he knows, the hospital where my daughter had surgery today had blankets given out by http://www.projectlinus.org/



Well.. one of the docs that presented at that free PEPP class that hospital put out DID enjoy talking medical type things with me.  ^_^


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> 2nd shift starts in 5 hours.
> 
> Still don't have my uniform coat.
> 
> So I guess I will be freezing my butt off tomorrow.



Just take a black jacket no one will care.


----------



## YCALR (Apr 13, 2011)

Finally stopped packing/moving for the day. Tomorrow is going to be Another long one! I cannot wait for it to be over!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 13, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Altered mentation definitely applies here...



Just here? Don't you mean in general? 

I know it sure does for me at least. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I hate those calls where a demon, errrr I mean dispatcher sends you on an IFT four hours away, 40 minutes before shift change. Then you call up hell itself, errrr I mean dispatch and jokingly tell them that you are off at 1800 and at 1800, no matter where you are, you are going to pull over, stop and kick the pt out the back. Then they don't take it as a joke and swear to send you to pick up the devil (they are being quite literal here) next shift.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 13, 2011)

A girl in my orientation is mad that she didn't pass her lift test. So she is complaining to the company saying that the standards should be lowered for girls and higher for guys. This is gonna be a fun orientation haha


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> A girl in my orientation is mad that she didn't pass her lift test. So she is complaining to the company saying that the standards should be lowered for girls and higher for guys. This is gonna be a fun orientation haha



I hope someone pointed out that the patient's don't make themselve's lighter when there's a female on scene. 

No, sucking in the gut doesn't count.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 13, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I hope someone pointed out that the patient's don't make themselve's lighter when there's a female on scene.
> 
> No, sucking in the gut doesn't count.



Everyone kind of blew her off. The whole male and female difference is in high school. In the real world everyone is equal and should be able to do the same exact stuff. I would love to have a patient make themselves lighter. I loved one of her comments "why do we have to do this stupid lift test if we have the power gurneys?!". Uhhh because sometimes you are going to have to lift your patient onto the gurney, whenever you use a backboard, to get the gurney into the rig, etc. She wasnt happy when I gave those answers


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh Danny Boy, the pipes The Pipes THE PIPES.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> A girl in my orientation is mad that she didn't pass her lift test. So she is complaining to the company saying that the standards should be lowered for girls and higher for guys. This is gonna be a fun orientation haha



A hate girls like that. Me and kat were just talking about this.

I can handle my own when it comes to lifting people. If you are 5'2 and 100lb soaking wet maybe you should of thought of that when you made this a career choice.


----------



## slb862 (Apr 13, 2011)

I had a girl in my Paramedic class, years ago, brag to everyone that she went to a cardiac arrest, and gave the pt. "Nitro"...  there is one in every crowd/or class in this case.  Oh, and the pt. died.


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> A hate girls like that. Me and kat were just talking about this.
> 
> I can handle my own when it comes to lifting people. If you are 5'2 and 100lb soaking wet maybe you should of thought of that when you made this a career choice.



Girls who are 5' 2" and 100lbs. should follow Zuzana and gain ten pounds.

Maybe not safe for work (it has a synonym for butt in the title, oh noes):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVNaHSwTz_k

And for those who don't know who Zuzana is, she has implants.  Can't say where though.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 13, 2011)

Brown's Cat in the Hat hat is twisted in knots.

This is what happens when Brown gets too close to the rotor blades.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 13, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown's Cat in the Hat hat is twisted in knots.
> 
> This is what happens when Brown gets too close to the rotor blades.



The last poor bugger who got too close to the rotor blades here in the inland northwest got more than his hat messed up. 

Brown needs to freaking watch it!!!


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 13, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> The last poor bugger who got too close to the rotor blades here in the inland northwest got more than his hat messed up.
> 
> Brown needs to freaking watch it!!!



Let Brown rephrase, Brown doesn't feel good and is discombobulated.

You know we should do a "Behind the Jumpsuit" special on Brown


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2011)

Monday my partner was an idiot, didn't know where the heck he was driving too half the time. It took us FOREVER to get anywhere even when I offered to GPS the destinations for him or tell him how to get there but he "knew where he was going" (at one point he was driving along the toll road... and suddenly goes "You know.. I don't know where we are... I guess i'll just keep driving 'til I do")

Yesterday I got called in for a little OT. I popped in and made sure to tell the dispatcher whose fault it was that we were late ALL day. (I wanted to do it that day but I don't know how to politely landline and tell the dispatcher your partner is an idiot with him sitting next to you.) He knew who it was, because he has a history of being just a dumbbutt.

So when we pull in to our first call, the dispatcher sends us a page "About time." We went over the radio and told him we copied his page, and if he doesn't watch it we will get lost on the way to the next call.

He was laughing too hard to respond =)


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 13, 2011)

All our Ambulances are equipped with GPS, MDTs and AVL .... hence why its hard to get lost, except if blind bugger Brown is driving


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2011)

GPS only works if you use it. I HAD GPS. I offered to GPS it for him but he kept telling me no.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 13, 2011)

We use the Thomas Guides (it's a mapbook). Even if we bring in our own GPS they don't like us using them.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2011)

Then they'd actually have to provide us with up to date mapbooks that weren't missing random pages and teach employees how to read a map.

In the interest of full disclosure, I do not know how to read a map and have not seen the need to. I have GPS. GPS works.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> We use the Thomas Guides (it's a mapbook). Even if we bring in our own GPS they don't like us using them.



Brown has a Wises Guide (same diff) but its easier for Brown to use the Navman, esp since Brown is a blind bugger


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 13, 2011)

Just got back from pronouncing a <2mo old. Less than six hours in thus shift, and I'm ready to chuck it and GTFH.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Then they'd actually have to provide us with up to date mapbooks that weren't missing random pages and teach employees how to read a map.
> 
> In the interest of full disclosure, I do not know how to read a map and have not seen the need to. I have GPS. GPS works.



What are you going to do in the event that a massive solar discharge fries all the GPS satellites? <_<


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 13, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> All our Ambulances are equipped with GPS, MDTs and AVL .... hence why its hard to get lost, except if blind bugger Brown is driving



We don't use gps here in the states brown because then we would never learn to use key maps and apparently that is one of our greatest sins


----------



## Icenine (Apr 13, 2011)

I use GPS all the time.

I push the search by voice button on my Droid.  And say "Navigate to <address>"

2 seconds later it's there and we don't have to confuse Oak St and Red Oak Ct.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 13, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Just got back from pronouncing a <2mo old. Less than six hours in thus shift, and I'm ready to chuck it and GTFH.



Come, talk to Brown, don't let the Cat in the Hat hat fool you, Brown will listen


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> What are you going to do in the event that a massive solar discharge fries all the GPS satellites? <_<



mapquest.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2011)

Icenine said:


> I use GPS all the time.
> 
> I push the search by voice button on my Droid.  And say "Navigate to <address>"
> 
> 2 seconds later it's there and we don't have to confuse Oak St and Red Oak Ct.



Exactly. I don't even have to say the address, just the name of the facility =) Plus using the google navigation it gives you a picture of where you're supposed to be at the end. It's awesome.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 13, 2011)

Local knowledge is good too; that and GPS gets Brown to where Brown needs to go ... now if only Brown could read those house numbers

This is what happens when Brown is blind


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm a job :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:.


Been looking at dispatch jobs nearby me to get better hours (and not have to do a 2 hour commute) so that I can go back to school.


Drop in pay, and not in the field, but we'll see...


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I'm a job :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:.
> 
> 
> Been looking at dispatch jobs nearby me to get better hours (and not have to do a 2 hour commute) so that I can go back to school.
> ...



Nursing?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah.  I wants the monies!


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll3uipTO-4A#t=15s

(Just the chorus part)


----------



## medicRob (Apr 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Yeah.  I wants the monies!



You comin up with jimi to work the roo?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't know how?


----------



## medicRob (Apr 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I don't know how?



File for reciprocity in the state of TN, then shoot an email with the subject line "BONNAROO" to the email address I just PMd you.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Then they'd actually have to provide us with up to date mapbooks that weren't missing random pages and teach employees how to read a map.
> 
> In the interest of full disclosure, I do not know how to read a map and have not seen the need to. I have GPS. GPS works.



A couple places in my area have you take a class on how to read and use the map book followed by a test that you have to pass. It's a 6 hour class. 

But for my specific location I don't have to take that class. I would love to be able to use GPS but I do believe that everyone should know how to use the map. If your GPS breaks and you don't have cell service then you are in for a wonderful time lol


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> A couple places in my area have you take a class on how to read and use the map book followed by a test that you have to pass. It's a 6 hour class.
> 
> But for my specific location I don't have to take that class. I would love to be able to use GPS but I do believe that everyone should know how to use the map. If your GPS breaks and you don't have cell service then you are in for a wonderful time lol



I live in a large metropolitan area. I always have cell service.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I live in a large metropolitan area. I always have cell service.



Ooh. Lucky. We don't get service alot of places here <_<


----------



## apagea99 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just finished a lecture on lice, scabies, and bed bugs and I'm starting to itch all over!!!  :unsure:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmmm. My old EMT teacher nominated me for some kind of award. :huh:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> Hmmm. My old EMT teacher nominated me for some kind of award. :huh:



Congrats!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 13, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Congrats!



Thanks. But it's probably for a :censored: :censored: hole of the year haha


----------



## Aussie_Medic_Girl (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm at work...started at 7am...and haven't done a single thing other than wash the truck...can anyone say bored?


----------



## medicRob (Apr 14, 2011)

I decided that if usafmedic can have a fan club, I can too..

http://emtlife.com/group.php?groupid=55


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 14, 2011)

Aussie_Medic_Girl said:


> I'm at work...started at 7am...and haven't done a single thing other than wash the truck...can anyone say bored?



I'm jealous. Started my 60hr shift at 7p and just got done with our second transport. It's going to be a long 56 more hours.....


----------



## MissK (Apr 14, 2011)

I want to complain about how slow my shift has been, but the last two times I did that, it hit the fan. <_<


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 14, 2011)

Brown!!!! I need a large dose of ketemine stat, and enough extra to keep me in a solid doped state for about a week. How quickly can you deliver said goods to your ole pal Frank?


----------



## Anjel (Apr 14, 2011)

worked 12 hours 0500 to 1700 yesterday. Went to sleep at about 1830ish and woke up now lol at 0448. Good thing I didn't have to work this morning. 

I didn't even hear my phone ringing off the hook all night.

Yesterday was insane. BLS taking ALS calls and ALS taking BLS calls and dispatched told everyone "to be quiet for like 5 minutes" lol


----------



## slb862 (Apr 14, 2011)

I have the next 5 days off, and I am leaving to go "up north" with my honey :wub:.  Just sayin...    B)


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 14, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Brown!!!! I need a large dose of ketemine stat, and enough extra to keep me in a solid doped state for about a week. How quickly can you deliver said goods to your ole pal Frank?



An Advanced Care Paramedic from Alberta can locate you significantly faster than Brown

Brown just happens to know several Advanced Care Paramedics from Alberta


----------



## Sasha (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going to create a fanclub too.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm going to create a fanclub too.



Brown wants a Brown fan club! .....

Jumpsuits for all


----------



## Sasha (Apr 14, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown wants a Brown fan club! .....
> 
> Jumpsuits for all



You don't get a fan club. Only Kat would join.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 14, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown wants a Brown fan club! .....
> 
> Jumpsuits for all



I'll join, but only if I can be guarantied a free, lifetime supply of ketemine.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You don't get a fan club. Only Kat would join.



Well Kate would be automatically included cos she is Mrs Brown so thats kinda moot point right there



lightsandsirens5 said:


> I'll join, but only if I can be guarantied a free, lifetime supply of ketemine.



Frank why do you need ketamine?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Apr 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You don't get a fan club. Only Kat would join.



Sasha, would you join my fan club? We can ditch Brown together.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 14, 2011)

Of course I would.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 14, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Sasha, would you join my fan club? We can ditch Brown together.



Its OK dear Frank still loves me, and he has a bunch of sisters


----------



## Sasha (Apr 14, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Its OK dear Frank still loves me, and he has a bunch of sisters



So you're gay now?

I tease my sunday partner about his latent homosexuality all the time.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> So you're gay now?
> 
> I tease my sunday partner about his latent homosexuality all the time.



Let see, people who have questioned if Brown is gay or not

- Brown's mum
- Brown's dad
- Brown's cousin
- Brown's aunt 
- Brown's other aunt
- Brown's sister
- Brown's mother in law
- Mrs Brown

Why do people think Brown is gay? :sad:


----------



## Sasha (Apr 14, 2011)

You just talked about another guy loving you....


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 14, 2011)

First field RSI.   Scared crapless the whole time but got the tube on the first shot. 

Then did my first NG tube.  Though I withheld the foley...i wanted to give the nurse something fun to do on our arrival.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You just talked about another guy loving you....



Perhaps Brown should go sit in the corner and read Hop on Pop or something?

That's not a bad choice, since Mrs Brown has delegated all feedings and changings to Brown


----------



## Sasha (Apr 14, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Perhaps Brown should go sit in the corner and read Hop on Pop or something?
> 
> That's not a bad choice, since Mrs Brown has delegated all feedings and changings to Brown



you're going to hop on pop??? You're really not helping your case here.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> you're going to hop on pop??? You're really not helping your case here.



Brown never finished law school so ..... yeah so much for a good defence

How about this, Brown is going to go and find Sasha and Mrs Brown whatever they want?


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You just talked about another guy loving you....


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL4L4Uv5rf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 14, 2011)

Mrs Brown got a big fat tax refund hmm Brown wonders what Brown is going to get as a suprise

Sent from Brown's smartypants GTI-5580 Android using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 14, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Mrs Brown got a big fat tax refund hmm Brown wonders what Brown is going to get as a suprise


----------



## Anjel (Apr 14, 2011)

Brown should just plead the fifth


----------



## mct601 (Apr 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>



I just absolutely laughed out at this. In the library. Was not expecting that, especially when you pair it to what Brown said


Holding my application for P school. I reaaaaally want the experience of it and to do it, and if I do I can bridge to RN in Jackson, MS and then take online classes at USM and have a BSN. But if I did that, I feel that I'd be bailing on the idea of going to med school :/


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 14, 2011)

This doesn't begin to capture how close I am right now... I could throw a football, and hit it.


----------



## Emma (Apr 14, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> This doesn't begin to capture how close I am right now... I could throw a football, and hit it.



Cooling towers?


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 14, 2011)

Fermi nuclear generating station?

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...617,-83.260489&spn=0.027953,0.077162&t=h&z=14


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Fermi nuclear generating station?
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...617,-83.260489&spn=0.027953,0.077162&t=h&z=14



Yup Fermi 2.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 14, 2011)

Meh... 

May I present San Onofre Nuclear Generating Station.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...259,-117.555685&spn=0.008369,0.01929&t=h&z=16

Note the major freeway just north of the facility (1 of 2 North/South freeways connecting San Diego County to the rest of California), and the public state beach immediate to the south at the bottom of the bluffs on both the East and West sides of the facility. 

San Onofre, California's tribute to Dolly Parton.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Apr 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>



Brown, just cut your losses.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Meh...
> 
> May I present San Onofre Nuclear Generating Station.
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...259,-117.555685&spn=0.008369,0.01929&t=h&z=16
> ...



I could have thrown a football and hit it. That was just the closest I felt comfortable taking a picture, without ticking off the guard with the gun at the gate. Lol


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 14, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I could have thrown a football and hit it. That was just the closest I felt comfortable taking a picture, without ticking off the guard with the gun at the gate. Lol



Is badger season open there?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm narrowing down the field with the new job search.

Hopefully I'll have some good news in a week or two!


----------



## Sandog (Apr 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Meh...
> 
> May I present San Onofre Nuclear Generating Station.
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...259,-117.555685&spn=0.008369,0.01929&t=h&z=16
> ...



The beach at San Onofre is one of the most popular surfing spots in San Diego. I surfed there a few times, nice break, but the drive is bit too long for me.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 14, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Frank why do you need ketamine?



Is that important? h34r:


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 14, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Brown, just cut your losses.



That was called marrying you dear 

Oh and Frank Brown supposes you can fet q dose of ketamine 

Sent from Brown's smartypants GTI-5580 Android uring Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Apr 14, 2011)

i want this ambulance

http://www.plcustom.com/recentdeliveries/Gallery.aspx?galleryid=933&year=&archive=0&template=


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> i want this ambulance
> 
> http://www.plcustom.com/recentdeliveries/Gallery.aspx?galleryid=933&year=&archive=0&template=



Pfft. That's garbage compared to the ones we use


----------



## katgrl2003 (Apr 14, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> That was called marrying you dear



Now you are cut off for the first week after the wedding.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 14, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Pfft. That's garbage compared to the ones we use



How 'bout what I use? http://www.braunnorthwest.com/popup.php?id=394&pid=12121

I also work in this one... http://www.braunnorthwest.com/popup.php?id=300


----------



## Anjel (Apr 14, 2011)

i like the black one lol


----------



## exodus (Apr 14, 2011)

Lack of removable suction unit = epic fail.


----------



## Emma (Apr 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> i want this ambulance
> 
> http://www.plcustom.com/recentdeliveries/Gallery.aspx?galleryid=933&year=&archive=0&template=




The paint on that ambulance makes me think of this little guy h34r: h34r:


----------



## Anjel (Apr 14, 2011)

Emma said:


> The paint on that ambulance makes me think of this little guy h34r: h34r:



lol ninja ambulance!


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 14, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Now you are cut off for the first week after the wedding.



No woman can resist the charm of Brown. This is a fact proven by science.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 14, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Now you are cut off for the first week after the wedding.



Am I invited on the honeymoon?


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Am I invited on the honeymoon?



Yes


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 15, 2011)

Exciting: Seeing a friend on Facebook post about the rocket he saw over his house. 

Not exciting: running outside, seeing nothing, returning inside to check the news and finding out the launch was an hour ago... 

:-/


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 15, 2011)

I hate early mornings. >:-(


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 15, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I hate early mornings. >:-(



Brown also hates early mornings with a passion so intense its not funny

Hence why Mrs Brown gave Brown all the night time feedings and changings of the Brownlets


----------



## foxfire (Apr 15, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I hate early mornings. >:-(


But all that you miss, the peace and quiet, beautiful sunrise, no competition for the couch, the first cup of coffee, the birds chirping, no animals bellowing for breakfast yet.  
Morning are the best part of the day........ most daysB)


----------



## nemedic (Apr 15, 2011)

why is it that whenever i look @ chat while the sun is still up there is never anyone there, but when it is after midnight, there are a bunch of people? Is this forum secretly for vampire EMTs/Medics?


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 15, 2011)

nemedic said:


> why is it that whenever i look @ chat while the sun is still up there is never anyone there, but when it is after midnight, there are a bunch of people? Is this forum secretly for vampire EMTs/Medics?



They stock blood on the truck?


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 15, 2011)

nemedic said:


> why is it that whenever i look @ chat while the sun is still up there is never anyone there, but when it is after midnight, there are a bunch of people? Is this forum secretly for vampire EMTs/Medics?


How about were-doctors?


----------



## medicRob (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm hurting all over today... another 12 hour shift tonight... This new 6 day a week 12 hour schedule is killing me, but at least the pay checks will be epic. 

On the bright side, I only have to work 3 12 hours every other week, so that's pretty cool.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 15, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I'm hurting all over today... another 12 hour shift tonight... This new 6 day a week 12 hour schedule is killing me, but at least the pay checks will be epic.
> 
> On the bright side, I only have to work 3 12 hours every other week, so that's pretty cool.



Our schedule was 6a - 6p or 6p - 6a.

4 Nights
4 Off
3 Days
3 Night
4 Off
4 Days
6 Off

I hated the 3 + 3.  So tired afterward.  But the six day vacation every month was sweet!


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 15, 2011)

24 on/48 off. Every third week you get 5 straight days off.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 15, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Our schedule was 6a - 6p or 6p - 6a.
> 
> 4 Nights
> 4 Off
> ...



The one thing that sucks is that I never know until Week A what 3 days of week B I will be working.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 15, 2011)

Honestly, I hate 24/48s, but we also don't get Kelly's which means we have to take a day off to get any real rest.   Straight 24/48s means you get home late one morning, sleep in once, then have to go to bed early the next night and wake up early against because of work.



I much prefer 12s with 3 on, 4 off, 4 on, 3 off.


----------



## Emma (Apr 15, 2011)

About to drive the 9hrs from DC back to my parent's in Ohio. Grrrr. PA takes for freaking ever.  At least it has mountains!


----------



## Anjel (Apr 15, 2011)

Drove on a code today for the first time. Lol very cool. I felt important


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Drove on a code today for the first time. Lol very cool. I felt important



Why'd you run over a dead person?


----------



## Anjel (Apr 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Why'd you run over a dead person?



Ok. Drove priority 1today lol I didn't mean on a code. Smart arse .


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 15, 2011)

She will blow your mind.   Music duo named Karmin... pretty good covers and GREAT original music (look for "23" by them)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khCokQt--l4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ok. Drove priority 1today lol I didn't mean on a code. Smart arse .



That might actually be as effective as ACLS in am arrest...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 15, 2011)

foxfire said:


> But all that you miss, the peace and quiet, beautiful sunrise, no competition for the couch, the first cup of coffee, the birds chirping, no animals bellowing for breakfast yet.
> Morning are the best part of the day........ most daysB)



Oh no no no....

Nothing like the peace and quiet of a house after everyone else has turned in, crickets chirping outside, no animal bellowing at all (Cause my cow starts wanting breakfast about 0400 in the summer.) Nothing like a clear night sky with a billion stars and a sliver of a moon. A cup of homemade peach ice cream. 

Night is where it is at.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 15, 2011)

What's this quiet stuff everyone is talking about? I have toddlers, meaning it's noisy from when they wake me up till we fall asleep..,


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 15, 2011)

It's quiet for me because I'm smart enough to not have kddos!


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> It's quiet for me because I'm smart enough to not have kddos!




Thank you for not reproducing, thus contributing to the evolution of the human species.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> It's quiet for me because I'm smart enough to not have kddos!



Brown wonders if there is some way to reverse last night ....


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 15, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Thank you for not reproducing, thus contributing to the evolution of the human species.



This makes me think of the movie "Idiocracy".


----------



## katgrl2003 (Apr 15, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown wonders if there is some way to reverse last night ....



What did you do?


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 15, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> What did you do?



Brown didnt know you fell asleep that easily


----------



## katgrl2003 (Apr 15, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown didnt know you fell asleep that easily



cut off for another week


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 15, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> cut off for another week



Its OK Sasha will still love Brown


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 15, 2011)

If the patient is stable, why are you sending them to an ER?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 16, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> If the patient is stable, why are you sending them to an ER?



Odviously for the money haha. 

Our company now wants us to make photo copies of the patients medical insurance card.


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 16, 2011)

Linuss said:


> She will blow your mind.   Music duo named Karmin... pretty good covers and GREAT original music (look for "23" by them)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khCokQt--l4[/YOUTUBE]



Don't see "23" in any of their uploads, off hand.  Great voice.


----------



## Aussie_Medic_Girl (Apr 16, 2011)

MissK said:


> I want to complain about how slow my shift has been, but the last two times I did that, it hit the fan. <_<



It did hit the fan...15 min before end of shift...hope it's ok to post a link http://www.themorningbulletin.com.a...uck-crash-emerald-shocks-officer-rockhampton/


----------



## Meursault (Apr 16, 2011)

When I buy the title of Absolute Ruler of the Commonwealth, I'm going to pass a simple, but profound law:


> If adjacent towns have roads with the same name, those roads must meet.
> If two towns already have non-intersecting roads with the same name, the longer road wins. If one is Boston, Boston wins
> This obviously doesn't apply to generic names like "Main" or "Centre"


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 16, 2011)

Why do MA, KY and VA think they are so special they have to be Commonwealths and not states?

Brown and Tom Petty are jamming and studying paediatric airway management on a Saturday, tragic.

Ambulance, Medivac, freefalling


----------



## EMDispatch (Apr 16, 2011)

add PA to that list as well


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 16, 2011)

Heading out to be the boat medic at one of our local triathlons.  Fun times except for the stormy rain coming.  I signed up for a gorgeous April morning on the boat, dangit!


----------



## Sasha (Apr 16, 2011)

Brown sounds like a Outback commercial.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 16, 2011)

my arms hurt from trying to back paddle my tube against the current. Arrrrgh. I'm not lifting crap today.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> my arms hurt from trying to back paddle my tube against the current. Arrrrgh. I'm not lifting crap today.



Oh wow Brown totally thought that meant you were trying to intubate somebody who vomited


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 16, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Don't see "23" in any of their uploads, off hand.  Great voice.





Just youtube search "karmin 23".   It's on one of their other channels


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 16, 2011)

23 is OK, no 24s for Brown

Take that Jeff Clawson


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 16, 2011)

All I want to say is FML...............errrrrrrrrr


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 16, 2011)

This song has been stuck in my head all day...


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## medicRob (Apr 16, 2011)

medicRob was surprised with a night off! He is in chat.


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 16, 2011)

medicRob said:


> medicRob was surprised with a night off! He is in chat.



Liar you are not


----------



## medicRob (Apr 16, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Liar you are not



Will be in like 5 seconds... get back to installing the correct version of hazard mac, before I put a bandaid on your face and make you my Nelly.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 16, 2011)

HotelCo said:


>



Holy heck! What exactly is going on here?


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 16, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Holy heck! What exactly is going on here?



High stick to the face. Franzen got 21 stitches, and went right back to the ice. :beerchug:


----------



## Sasha (Apr 16, 2011)

Spent 6 hours in an airport.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Spent 6 hours in an airport.



Nice. Where you going? Delayed flights?

My favorite was spending almost 14 hours stuck in the Sea Tac airport.:angry:


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Spent 6 hours in an airport.



Get lost? :lol:


----------



## Sasha (Apr 16, 2011)

Heading to the beach tomorrow, yessss!


----------



## medicRob (Apr 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Heading to the beach tomorrow, yessss!



Sounds fun.. I miss the water.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 16, 2011)

Nope was dropping a pt off. Shift scratched tomorrow and strangely im ok because that means beach time!


----------



## Anjel (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm listening to the tv and doing homework when I hear 

"Just open your jacket and let a badge jump out"

It had my complete undivided attention after that lol.


----------



## 18G (Apr 16, 2011)

Should be going to bed instead of playing on YouTube... work a 24 tomorrow.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 16, 2011)

The car accessory for the ultimate wacker...


----------



## medicRob (Apr 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The car accessory for the ultimate wacker...




Just ordered one. Those are cool as hell.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 16, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Nice. Where you going? Delayed flights?
> 
> My favorite was spending almost 14 hours stuck in the Sea Tac airport.:angry:



Brown spent more than 4 days at SFO


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 16, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown spent more than 4 days at SFO


  Quarantine precaution?


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Quarantine precaution?



Delayed flight


----------



## Sasha (Apr 17, 2011)

No drag queens tonight.


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> No drag queens tonight.



Just Queen then.

Weeeee are the champions, my friend.  And weeee'lll keep on fightin', 'til the end.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 17, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Just Queen then.
> 
> Weeeee are the champions, my friend.  And weeee'lll keep on fightin', 'til the end.



Hahaha nice


----------



## Aprz (Apr 17, 2011)

Brown is in San Fransisco? How come Brown didn't invite me to In-N-Out?!


----------



## Meursault (Apr 17, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Why do MA, KY and VA think they are so special they have to be Commonwealths and not states?



Says the guy from a country smaller than 6 of our states and part of a Commonwealth. 

According to Wikipedia, it emphasizes the common consent of the governed. Clearly, the author behind that has never _been_ to Massachusetts.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 17, 2011)

Isn't this one of the signs of the Apocalypse?

http://nymag.com/daily/entertainment/2011/04/whos_covering_rebecca_blacks_f.html


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 17, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Isn't this one of the signs of the Apocalypse?
> 
> http://nymag.com/daily/entertainment/2011/04/whos_covering_rebecca_blacks_f.html



I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 17, 2011)

no beach for me today... maybe friday. Sigh.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 17, 2011)

Would it be wrong to lace half a pizza with ipecac and then leave it in the fridge at school? After all, if it isn't their pizza, they shouldn't be eating it anyways...


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 17, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Would it be wrong to lace half a pizza with ipecac and then leave it in the fridge at school? After all, if it isn't their pizza, they shouldn't be eating it anyways...



Kind of like throwing NAIR into your shampoo in the shower, just to find out who's been using it... (Not that I've done that)

Go for it...


----------



## medic417 (Apr 17, 2011)

Premeditated criminal acts.  Why?  Because you did it to harm others.  You want to stop people from taking your items press theft charges on just one.  Plotting and taking revenge is criminal.  So now you are the one facing charges.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 17, 2011)

Why can't I add what ever toppings I want to my pizza? Are you saying that I'm planning on someone stealing my pizza? Would it be any different if it was copious amounts of Tabasco sauce?


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 17, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Premeditated criminal acts.  Why?  Because you did it to harm others.  You want to stop people from taking your items press theft charges on just one.  Plotting and taking revenge is criminal.  So now you are the one facing charges.



The person would be "hurt" in the commission of a crime (theft).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 17, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Premeditated criminal acts.  Why?  Because you did it to harm others.  You want to stop people from taking your items press theft charges on just one.  Plotting and taking revenge is criminal.  So now you are the one facing charges.



It's not a criminal act. You are doing it to your own food or your own shampoo. If it was someone elses food then yes that would be criminal.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 17, 2011)

firefite said:


> It's not a criminal act. You are doing it to your own food or your own shampoo. If it was someone elses food then yes that would be criminal.



You did it because you had a reasonable expectation of someone else using your item.  Thus premeditation.  

Heck JP adding tons of Tabasco would be like putting my name on it.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 17, 2011)

medic417 said:


> You did it because you had a reasonable expectation of someone else using your item.  Thus premeditation.



Why should I have any reasonable expectation besides no one will eat my food?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 17, 2011)

medic417 said:


> You did it because you had a reasonable expectation of someone else using your item.  Thus premeditation.
> 
> Heck JP adding tons of Tabasco would be like putting my name on it.



Premeditation yes. Criminal no. It's your property so you can do whatever you would like to it. Same reason I have guard dogs. It's premeditation incase someone comes on my property. If they get attacked it's not criminal because they are on my property (yes its happened before, police were called and I pressed charges against the guy after he got released from the hospital). He had no business being on my property just like someone has no business stealing your food.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 17, 2011)

Takin out my friend's Pontoon boat.. Gonna have a cold beer to Creedence Clearwater Revival as I cast my worm into the lake (take that either way cause you never know).


----------



## 18G (Apr 17, 2011)

Slow 24 so far.... one BLS call which was a refusal... I did eat a pretty good pizza burger sub for lunch though which is always a plus.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 17, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Why can't I add what ever toppings I want to my pizza? Are you saying that I'm planning on someone stealing my pizza? Would it be any different if it was copious amounts of Tabasco sauce?



Because ipecac can kill you


----------



## medicRob (Apr 17, 2011)

18G said:


> Slow 24 so far.... one BLS call which was a refusal... I did eat a pretty good pizza burger sub for lunch though which is always a plus.



When I started EMS, I worked with a service where you were considered lucky to even get time for lunch. I hated it.


----------



## nemedic (Apr 17, 2011)

medicRob said:


> as I cast my worm into the lake



Sorry, can't resist myself, but that's what she said


----------



## nemedic (Apr 17, 2011)

Demon kitteh sees all.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 17, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Demon kitteh sees all.


Hmmm...I think I saw that kitteh driving the other day


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Because ipecac can kill you



Valid argument... 

Copious amounts of pure capsaicin, on the other hand...


----------



## nemedic (Apr 17, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Hmmm...I think I saw that kitteh driving the other day



Are you following demon kitteh ffemt?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 17, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Are you following demon kitteh ffemt?


Nope, but my dogs are


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 17, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Valid argument...
> 
> Copious amounts of pure capsaicin, on the other hand...



Sorbitol?


----------



## Anjel (Apr 17, 2011)

18G said:


> *Slow *24 so far.... one BLS call which was a refusal... I did eat a pretty good pizza burger sub for lunch though which is always a plus.



SOOO.... Today I was on a 12. We had no calls from 5am till like 2. I was supposed to get off work at 5. Around 2 I updated my facebook to say this....



> *quiet quiet its so fricken quiet. and slowww its sloww too. and did I mention QUIET. lol I'm so fricken bored I'm going nuts.*


Needless to say. I learned my lesson. 5minutes after I posted the radio picked up. Units were being called all over and I got off work an hour late after having to do with a MVA where a 50yr old man went unconscious and rear ended another car. 

I didn't beleive in the "q" and "s" word before. Now I do. lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 17, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> SOOO.... Today I was on a 12. We had no calls from 5am till like 2. I was supposed to get off work at 5. Around 2 I updated my facebook to say this....
> 
> Needless to say. I learned my lesson. 5minutes after I posted the radio picked up. Units were being called all over and I got off work an hour late after having to do with a MVA where a 50yr old man went unconscious and rear ended another car.
> 
> I didn't beleive in the "q" and "s" word before. Now I do. lol


That'll teach you to annoy the Motorola gods.


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 17, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> SOOO.... Today I was on a 12. We had no calls from 5am till like 2. I was supposed to get off work at 5. Around 2 I updated my facebook to say this....
> 
> Needless to say. I learned my lesson. 5minutes after I posted the radio picked up. Units were being called all over and I got off work an hour late after having to do with a MVA where a 50yr old man went unconscious and rear ended another car.
> 
> I didn't beleive in the "q" and "s" word before. Now I do. lol



You should have known, its your fault. Way to go.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 18, 2011)

Badger down! Badger down!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Apr 18, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Badger down! Badger down!



Uh oh, what did you do this time?


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 18, 2011)

Badger needs a pickup.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 18, 2011)

Note to self. Clariol nice'n'easy does not come off of skin. Period. If it is on your skin for a milisecond you are screwed. And "light golden brown" really means "near black" sigh. Going to be stripping and redying tonight after work.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 18, 2011)

I am apparently the wrong person to be partnered with. We rotate a lot between partners here, so I have several regular ones. 

Well last night I found out one of them is in ICU with some kind of sepsis. Then at 0400 this morning I got to go pick up another one of my partners for possible kidney stones. (He did try driving himself in, we medical people do for sure make the worst patients, lol.)

I am kind of wondering which poor partner is next. :-S


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 18, 2011)

Bloody hell Frank what did you do? 

*Brown runs far, far away from Frank


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 18, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Bloody hell Frank what did you do?
> 
> *Brown runs far, far away from Frank



Lol....not quite sure. But now, over the course of last nights shift, my partner from the 1800-0600 shift came down with a horrible cold or something. :-S


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 18, 2011)

Seriously mate you are cursed or something


----------



## foxfire (Apr 18, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Bloody hell Frank what did you do?
> 
> *Brown runs far, far away from Frank


Frank!? That is his name? Thought it was another name.:unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Apr 18, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Frank!? That is his name? Thought it was another name.:unsure:



Don't listen to brown. He is crazy lol His name isn't frank.


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 18, 2011)

I forgot Brown's name, therefore it remains Brown.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 18, 2011)

Lol! My name is not Frank. It is Joe. ;-)

To add to my growing (apparent) curse, my world is sort of devolving in front of me. I now have two very ill crew partners from whom I have just assumed a bunch of extra shifts, my girlfriends mom just got admitted to the ER for abdominal pain and may need a hysterectomy, my best friends mom is having her gall bladder removed, half my family is out of town, the other half is either sick or stressed, my cow is due tomorrow and I have a ton of schoolwork due. 

I may not come out of this without dissociative identify disorder and may very well think my name truly is Frank by the end of the week.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 18, 2011)

To add to the above....

At least the Yanks won last night. I might have just crawled into the corner and died had an NY loss been thrown on top of everything.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 18, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Lol! My name is not Frank. It is Joe. ;-)
> 
> To add to my growing (apparent) curse, my world is sort of devolving in front of me. I now have two very ill crew partners from whom I have just assumed a bunch of extra shifts, my girlfriends mom just got admitted to the ER for abdominal pain and may need a hysterectomy, my best friends mom is having her gall bladder removed, half my family is out of town, the other half is either sick or stressed, my cow is due tomorrow and I have a ton of schoolwork due.
> 
> I may not come out of this without dissociative identify disorder and may very well think my name truly is Frank by the end of the week.



Ok we will just call u franjoe. 

I'm really sorry all that crazy stuff is happening around you. They will all be in my thoughts. 

Crazy man


----------



## medicRob (Apr 18, 2011)

Sitting on the couch, having a small glass of wine while listening to Angel Maureen by Jimmy & The Crestones on my record player.. What a fantastic day. 

For those who have no idea what i am talking about, I found it on youtube so you can do the same.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tywMFiiEteg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 18, 2011)

Got a letter from an old friend in the military today.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 18, 2011)

Tomorrow I'll be going out to the local community college to yell at some academic counselors. If I call one of you to bail me out of jail, just do it, no questions asked.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 18, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> If I call one of you to bail me out of jail, just do it, no questions asked.



Deal, but if I do you have to do something for me....how big is your trunk and do you own a shovel?


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 18, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Deal, but if I do you have to do something for me....how big is your trunk and do you own a shovel?



Pickup truck, and three or four.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 18, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Tomorrow I'll be going out to the local community college to yell at some academic counselors. If I call one of you to bail me out of jail, just do it, no questions asked.



Well I'm the closest. I work 10 to 6. So plan ahead


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Well I'm the closest. I work 10 to 6. So plan ahead



Alright, early in the morning it is. lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 18, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Tomorrow I'll be going out to the local community college to yell at some academic counselors. If I call one of you to bail me out of jail, just do it, no questions asked.


Jail or the pound?

I always thought badgers were handled by Animal Control Officers.


----------



## foxfire (Apr 19, 2011)

Passed trauma written exam with flying colors!! Now to pass the practicals h34r:


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 19, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Passed trauma written exam with flying colors!! Now to pass the practicals h34r:



Congrats on making through the traumatic experience.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 19, 2011)

Haven't heard from Hockey or HotelCo. Maybe they didn't get their one phone call.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 19, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Haven't heard from Hockey or HotelCo. Maybe they didn't get their one phone call.



Takes a while for pepper spray and taser to wear off, don't worry they'll call when they come around


----------



## abba (Apr 19, 2011)

confused?


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 19, 2011)

Brown is just browning around, whatever a Brown is .... 

Mrs Brown is out of the house for an hour or two, hmm Brown wonders what Brown can get up to .....


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 19, 2011)

Thinking about going back into the Marines... someone talk some sense into me. :wacko:


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 19, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Thinking about going back into the Marines... someone talk some sense into me. :wacko:



Crazy badger


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 19, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Crazy badger



This motivates me... lol


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 19, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> This motivates me... lol



Damn, well that failed

Why not come here and join the Special Air Service, or how about the French Foreign Legion?


----------



## foxfire (Apr 19, 2011)

abba said:


> confused?



LOL! It's OK, a good number of people around here have running jokes and enjoy being funny. Read about ten pages or so of this thread and you will figure out how it is. ( for this thread).B)


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 19, 2011)

```

```



HotelCo said:


> This motivates me... lol



Well if you are into invasions on false pretenses and killing brown people, go for it.


----------



## MissK (Apr 19, 2011)

oorah! ^_^


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 19, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Thinking about going back into the Marines... someone talk some sense into me. :wacko:



I once saw a bumper sticker that said:

"The marines already have a few good men...

...navy Corpsmen."

Be a shame to waste all that paramedic training in the marines.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 19, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Thinking about going back into the Marines... someone talk some sense into me. :wacko:



4am(ish) wake up.
Being yelled at for no reason.
30 second shower time in either freezing or burning hot showers.
Can't go to the bathroom till lights out without getting in trouble.
Crappy food made by the chow-tards.
Soda burns the crap out of you if you DO manage to get some.
No matter how much you eat, you're always hungry.
You get forced a crap ton of food on your tray, and you get in trouble for not finishing it on time.
Marching for endless hours in the hot sun or cold rain.
Doing your shift for fire-watch, then woken up for a second shift as punishment for what someone else did.
Being forced to shave dry, against the grain, because another recruit was stupid enough to try and skip out of shaving.
Always referring to yourself in the 3rd person with "This recruit"
Spending your whole day waiting for mail-call, IF they allow you to get mail, and hoping that you get even ONE letter, and hoping beyond all hope that it doesn't have a picture or food in it.
Having to take a crap infront of other guys with no stall doors, and sometimes no walls.

AND seeing people (or being)
Get an M16 to the side of the face.
Pushed down the ladder-well by a DI
Pushed in to a rifle-rack by a DI.
Hit/choked out by a DI.


Being physically and mentally harassed until you're a shell of a person where all you do is wake up, march, yell "KILL" every other word, and go to sleep for an hour until it's your turn to wake up for fire-watch.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJoeGvn6MAY[/youtube]




You can have it if you want... I learned my lesson the first time.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 19, 2011)

OH, and since you didn't finish your first enlistment, you'd be required to do the full 8 years active duty, as per all the recruiters I spoke to after getting out.



If you re-enlist, join the Coast Guard or Air Force.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 19, 2011)

I didn't mind bootcamp all that much. Kind of enjoyed it...

Oh, and if you have to finish out your previous contract, it'd be 9 years for me. I took a bonus in exchange for another year. :wacko:


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 19, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Always referring to yourself in the 3rd person



Sounds like it might almost be the perfect place for Brown!


----------



## Sasha (Apr 19, 2011)

Grrrrrrr


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 19, 2011)

24 hours into a 36 and I've yet to apply a cardiac monitor. I'm very afraid....


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 19, 2011)

Skynet Automated Defense Network is now online.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 19, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> 24 hours into a 36 and I've yet to apply a cardiac monitor. I'm very afraid....



H-town?


What the heck?


----------



## Anjel (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok 2 things.

1. Why is no one in chat?

2. Just laughed my fricken arse off at one of the recently locked threads lol Only on EMTLIFE. :wacko:B)


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 19, 2011)

What zombies get when they order cake...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 19, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ok 2 things.
> 
> 1. Why is no one in chat?
> 
> 2. Just laughed my fricken arse off at one of the recently locked threads lol Only on EMTLIFE. :wacko:B)



Hmmmmmmm I wonder what thread your talking about.....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't make me focus my attention on this thread also....


----------



## Anjel (Apr 19, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Don't make me focus my attention on this thread also....



I only want your good attention ^_^


----------



## medic417 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Grrrrrrr



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr back.  

Everything okay?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 19, 2011)

Finished EVOC. Passed the written and driving test. Overall it was super fun but I am sunburned. I have the outline from my sunglasses still white and not red, because when I'm driving I have to look bada:censored::censored: by wearing the shades. LOL


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry Massachusetts, you did not just earn the record for freaking out over objects that pose absolutely zero threat to anyone. 

On the bright side, though, you still hold that record for the Great 2007 Lightbright Scare.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 19, 2011)

firefite said:


> Finished EVOC. Passed the written and driving test. Overall it was super fun but I am sunburned. I have the outline from my sunglasses still white and not red, because when I'm driving I have to look bada:censored::censored: by wearing the shades. LOL



must be nice. I wore a winter jacket and gloves and had a snowball thrown at me yesterday. 

But last week I wore shorts and flip flops cuz it was 80


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 19, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> must be nice. I wore a winter jacket and gloves and had a snowball thrown at me yesterday.
> 
> But last week I wore shorts and flip flops cuz it was 80



It was pretty nice. Just wish I wore a hat tho because I'm a lobster. We only had 1 person not pass. (she couldn't lift the gurney).


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AA62DKh0OW4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 20, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Don't make me focus my attention on this thread also....



Awe FF why do you have to be a fun hater? lol jk


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> H-town?
> 
> 
> What the heck?



36hrs (granted 12 were at a slower station),  three calls, only one of which was more than a taxi ride.

It was almost like being in VZ


----------



## Aprz (Apr 20, 2011)

Sssssssllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppppppppppppppppppp............... ZzzzzzzzzZZZzzzzzzzzzZZZzzzzzzzz..................... . . . .     .   . .           .


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Sssssssllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppppppppppppppppppp............... ZzzzzzzzzZZZzzzzzzzzzZZZzzzzzzzz..................... . . . .     .   . .           .



2nd that. Have not been doing near enough. :-S


----------



## Sasha (Apr 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> What zombies get when they order cake...



I want cake.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 20, 2011)

My dog is snoring. She sounds like a furry little sawmill.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 20, 2011)

JEMS just made a post about that stupid "Prehospital fluids associated with higher mortality in trauma patients study"... I replied with Roguemedic's review of how poorly done the study was. WHY WONT THIS JUST DIE?!??!?


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 20, 2011)

medicRob said:


> JEMS just made a post about that stupid "Prehospital fluids associated with higher mortality in trauma patients study"... I replied with Roguemedic's review of how poorly done the study was. WHY WONT THIS JUST DIE?!??!?



Because it validates the whole "EMT's save Paramedics" BS. Never mind backboards, which I've found lower level providers cling to because of lack of assessment skill, are probably just as detrimental.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 20, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Because it validates the whole "EMT's save Paramedics" BS. Never mind backboards, which I've found lower level providers cling to because of lack of assessment skill, are probably just as detrimental.



A friend just brought up a Mayo Clinic study that shows that nitroglycerin might just be comforting us as providers more so than the patient..


----------



## foxfire (Apr 20, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Sssssssllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppppppppppppppppppp............... ZzzzzzzzzZZZzzzzzzzzzZZZzzzzzzzz..................... . . . .     .   . .           .


Same here. Thought I was going to keep up my white cloud track today and be able nap alittle. But No, four calls before 1100.  And more during lunch. Sigh*  oh well


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 20, 2011)

medicRob said:


> A friend just brought up a Mayo Clinic study that shows that nitroglycerin might just be comforting us as providers more so than the patient..



Interesting. What did they find in the study?


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 20, 2011)

Wooo 200 posts, I'm awesome.

:unsure:


----------



## medicRob (Apr 20, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Interesting. What did they find in the study?



Not sure, I'd have to find it before I actually try to back it up. I will say this however, he is a critical care paramedic who was part of a degree program that is one of the most well-known figures in blogging/podcasting, so I tend to trust his judgement.  I am waiting on him to link me to the study.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 20, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Because it validates the whole "EMT's save Paramedics" BS.



In Soviet Russia Paramedics Save EMTs!


----------



## medicRob (Apr 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> In Soviet Russia Paramedics Save EMTs!



omg, what was up with that baby cake earlier? That was creepy!


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 20, 2011)

medicRob said:


> omg, what was up with that baby cake earlier? That was creepy!



Baby, the other other yellow cake...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 20, 2011)

medicRob said:


> omg, what was up with that baby cake earlier? That was creepy!



Yeah it was. I'm thinking the guy that made that cake has some issues. I have to admit it was a really well made cake though.........wonder what it tasted like?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 20, 2011)

medic417 said:


> As flabby as it is not sure why.




No cool. Bad medic417. Bad.


----------



## firetender (Apr 20, 2011)

*No chest thumping -- Defibrillation request!*

Please defibrillate thread.

Return to rhythm; directionless

your friendly firetender


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 20, 2011)

firetender said:


> Please defibrillate thread.
> 
> Return to rhythm; directionless
> 
> your friendly firetender



How about that weather out?


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 20, 2011)

Hmm... disappearing posts in the thread... wonder who did that. :glare:


----------



## Anjel (Apr 20, 2011)

I have been able to cut down the time it takes from walking in the door from work to getting into my pjs from 5 minutes to 2 today lol 

These are the accomplishments I am most proud of lol


----------



## Sasha (Apr 20, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I have been able to cut down the time it takes from walking in the door from work to getting into my pjs from 5 minutes to 2 today lol
> 
> These are the accomplishments I am most proud of lol



Who needs pjs you can follow the line of clothes from door to shower when i get home.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 20, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Hmm... disappearing posts in the thread... wonder who did that. :glare:



It wasn't me, but after reviewing the posts that were removed, I agree that they needed it.

Not the first time it's happened in this thread,and it won't be the last.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 20, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Not the first time it's happened in this thread,and it won't be the last.



Amen brother.  

I apologize to any that were offended by my joking.  That is the big reason I always speak out against practical jokes, people can react in ways we don't expect even when we mean no harm.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Who needs pjs you can follow the line of clothes from door to shower when i get home.



Lately with me its been a line of clothes from the door to the bed. :wacko:


----------



## Sasha (Apr 20, 2011)

I feel too icky to go to bed! Old people germs!


----------



## medic417 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Who needs pjs you can follow the line of clothes from door to shower when i get home.





katgrl2003 said:


> Lately with me its been a line of clothes from the door to the bed. :wacko:



Careful some younger members of the site might start having fantasies.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 20, 2011)

Got a wild hair and went on a 6 mile hike with my dog today. My dog wore out 3 miles in and I had to carry her the 3 miles back out so I'm taking credit for her three miles too. That makes it a nine mile hike right?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm going to start spin classes on monday. I'm expecting to embarrass myself because I tried to do a cardio exercise thing on ondemand and I pretty much just layed on the floor feebly flail to the music and called it "exercise" after about five minutes in.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm going to start spin classes on monday. I'm expecting to embarrass myself because I tried to do a cardio exercise thing on ondemand and I pretty much just layed on the floor feebly waving my arms and legs to the music and called it "exercise" after about five minutes in.



The last mile of the hike I thought I was going to die. My feet hurt my legs hurt and my shoulders feel like they're on fire. How did I get soooooooooo old and fat.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 20, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Careful some younger members of the site might start having fantasies.



They will have to get past Brown first


----------



## nemedic (Apr 21, 2011)

way past you brown. and what is wrong with that situation? Although not a nudist, I find the occasional day without clothes t be refreshing


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 21, 2011)

nemedic said:


> way past you brown...



Oh so does that mean Brown can shoot you for home invasion?


----------



## Aprz (Apr 21, 2011)

The articulation chapter is harder than the skeletal chapter in my opinion.


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 21, 2011)

Started nodding off behind the wheel yesterday on the freeway.  Look up and I'm going into another lane.  Let the Wife drive the rest of the way back; starting to think I should have just slammed some energy drinks for not nodding off, ah well.

On the bright side, I didn't plug my phone in last night, this morning it had a state of charge of 75%, with not having been plugged in for over 18 hours.  So what would that make out to be what, 70+ hours of stand by time?


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 21, 2011)

The more time I spend around the hospital, the more I like it. So, I'm looking into ER tech jobs. Nowhere around me seems to be hiring, but hopefully that won't last forever. 



Asimurk said:


> starting to think I should have just slammed some energy drinks for not nodding off, ah well.



How about getting a little more sleep? Seriously, even a 15-minute catnap can really help when you're that tired.


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 21, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> How about getting a little more sleep? Seriously, even a 15-minute catnap can really help when you're that tired.



Touche.  Done that in the past, not sure why I didn't go that route this time.


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 21, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Touche.  Done that in the past, not sure why I didn't go that route this time.



Lack of sleep impairs judgment. I've noticed that when I'm really tired, I have no idea how tired I actually am except during transient waves of severe fatigue. The only real warnings are that my attention span and short-term memory are gone, and I don't notice those unless I pay attention (which is a problem, given the attention span thing).


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 21, 2011)

Brown has a blocked left nostril and a headache .... and Mrs Brown is still at work for another four hours 

Wait, thats probably a good thing, she would tell Brown to harden up!


----------



## Sasha (Apr 21, 2011)

I am incredibly horrified. After getting home from running around today I noticed... I'm wearing a black bra with a white shirt. No wonder I was getting weird looks! gaaah! :-(


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I am incredibly horrified. After getting home from running around today I noticed... I'm wearing a black bra with a white shirt. No wonder I was getting weird looks! gaaah! :-(



Lets get you a mirror stat


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 21, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Lets get you a mirror stat



Or a webcam? 

(Dear mods: I'm actually not a lesbian stalker, or anything else remotely interesting. Just a garden-variety internet jerk.)


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 21, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> Or a webcam?
> 
> (Dear mods: I'm actually not a lesbian stalker, or anything else remotely interesting. Just a garden-variety internet jerk.)



Brown is your garden variety internet Brown, whatever a Brown is


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 21, 2011)

Podcast away!!!  Noice!!!  I didn't expect MastermedicRob to have such a sedated drawl...  !


----------



## Sasha (Apr 21, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Lets get you a mirror stat



I got dressed in the dark  Shutup.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I got dressed in the dark  Shutup.



That's why we need a NVWEBCAM.


----------



## mct601 (Apr 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6n08Z9495E[/YOUTUBE]




this made me so proud to be from this state, and I hardly ever get the chance to say that.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thought I lost the dogs.

There is a 150 acre preserve right at my back doorstep.  Went on a long walk with the dogs.  Got absorbed in a podcast and then looked up to realize the dogs had left me far behind.  I searched around and whistled.  

Called out and headed home to get ready for work.  Just having recently moved in here, I also got home on some roundabout trails.  

I walked into the back yard called out and whistled and then came inside and got my iced coffee.  

Sat down, checked the directionless and looked up to see both dogs running down the trail to my back yard.  

I went 30+ minutes /s seeing hide nor hair and they both arrived at the house within 90 seconds after I did.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 21, 2011)

mct601 said:


> this made me so proud to be from this state, and I hardly ever get the chance to say that.




Awesome, however if anything in this story is true, I'd be ashamed to be from Mississippi. The only thing worse than Westboro is the government determining who's speech is protected and who's isn't and using the police to enforce it under false pretenses.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 21, 2011)

Darnit.  Darnit.  Darnit.  Darnit.  Darnit.  Darnit.  



Just fell asleep for the past 4 hours... from 6pm till 10.


Now I'm going to be up all darn night.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 22, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Darnit.  Darnit.  Darnit.  Darnit.  Darnit.  Darnit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing 50mg of Benadryl can't fix


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 22, 2011)

Went to target to buy some T shirts that were on sale today. Went a little like this

Me: Excuse me Ma'am but those shirts were       supposed to be on sale for 5.99

Cashier: Yes sir but that is for the small through XL sizes. The XXL and larger are 2 dollars extra.

Me: So your telling me I've officially become so fat that I have to pay extra for my clothes.

Cashier: Um.....yeah....I'm really sorry.

Me: Why are you sorry your not the one that's been cramming the food down my throat.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 22, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Went to target to buy some T shirts that were on sale today. Went a little like this
> 
> Me: Excuse me Ma'am but those shirts were       supposed to be on sale for 5.99
> 
> ...



ROFPMSLMAO bro that is so freaking funny up in the right now Brown is in tears


----------



## mct601 (Apr 22, 2011)

that is truly funny stuff, especially with how you closed it


----------



## Anjel (Apr 22, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Went to target to buy some T shirts that were on sale today. Went a little like this
> 
> Me: Excuse me Ma'am but those shirts were supposed to be on sale for 5.99
> 
> ...


 
OMG lmao that is fricken hillarious. Walmart does the same. If you are above an XL it is 2 bucks extra. Crazy lol


----------



## nemedic (Apr 22, 2011)

Today is such a nice day. Sunny, cool with a light breeze, and.......................................
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 22, 2011)

I hate clothing sizing in general, but especially working in this field. Nothing ever fits, even after I get creative with the dryer. 



Anjel1030 said:


> OMG lmao that is fricken hillarious. Walmart does the same. If you are above an XL it is 2 bucks extra. Crazy lol



Dunno about WalMart or Target, but I've occasionally found I need to pay extra for anything below a small at some places, if they even stock it.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 22, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Today is such a nice day. Sunny, cool with a light breeze, and.......................................
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0



DAMN YOU!!!

You need to warn people when they are about to get a song stuck in the head for the rest of the day lol


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 22, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> Dunno about WalMart or Target, but I've occasionally found I need to pay extra for anything below a small at some places, if they even stock it.



oh sure rub it in tiny person lol I'm just gonna go sit in my card board box painted like a space ship and cry myself to sleep on a pillow made of my expensive tent like t shirts.


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 22, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> oh sure rub it in tiny person lol I'm just gonna go sit in my card board box painted like a space ship and cry myself to sleep on a pillow made of my expensive tent like t shirts.



Hey, being a featherweight ain't all it's cracked up to be. Bet you don't worry about patients literally throwing you across the room nearly as much as I do.


----------



## mct601 (Apr 22, 2011)

I used to be a feather weight, up to 170 now. not fat though, yet lol.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 22, 2011)

mct601 said:


> I used to be a feather weight, up to 170 now. not fat though, yet lol.



I haven't been 170 since I was 14


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 22, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I haven't been 170 since I was 14



I'm 170 in turnouts and SCBA.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 22, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I haven't been 170 since I was 14



When was the last time you had hair


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 22, 2011)

Sasha said:


> When was the last time you had hair



Started loosing it at 12 most of it was gone by 20 started shaving what was left at 21.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 22, 2011)

dude that sucks doesn't your head get cold?


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 22, 2011)

Gotta love seeing the ex who said he wasn't ready for a serious relationship knock up a girl he's known for a month or so and then marry her two months later.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 22, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Gotta love seeing the ex who said he wasn't ready for a serious relationship knock up a girl he's known for a month or so and then marry her two months later.



Better him than you Brown thinks, don't worry he will come to regret it Brown is sure 

Brown is off to do some browning around and then go to work, Brown has to work the entire Easter weekend which means Brown does not get to see much of Mrs Brown until Tuesday or Wednesday of next week .... 

Also, Brown needs somebody who is hella gangsta mega supa awesome at Illustrator to draw Brown's caricature, enquire within


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 22, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Gotta love seeing the ex who said he wasn't ready for a serious relationship knock up a girl he's known for a month or so and then marry her two months later.



Four girls I dated went on to get knocked up and married within 6 months of breaking it off with me. My first thought everytime? "Thank God it wasn't me..."


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 22, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Four girls I dated went on to get knocked up and married within 6 months of breaking it off with me. My first thought everytime? "Thank God it wasn't me..."



Really?

Mine would be "DAMNIT!  Good Luck Chuck was copied off my life!"



So, I survived the first 15 miles on my motorcycle, in rush-hour traffic... even after killing it in an intersection because I released the clutch without giving it gas too.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 22, 2011)

Linuss said:


> even after killing it in an intersection because I released the clutch without giving it gas too.



You'll get the hang of it eventually, just keep riding.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 22, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Really?
> 
> Mine would be "DAMNIT!  Good Luck Chuck was copied off my life!"
> 
> ...



Whoop whoop!

Just ordered mine. It'll take a week to get here.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 22, 2011)

Move over Weight Watchers there is a new way to lose weight... It's the "I can't afford to buy groceries to feed myself because I just filled my gas tank diet" 


Grr.. 40 bucks...10 gallons of gas. Ridiculous.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 22, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Really?
> 
> Mine would be "DAMNIT!  Good Luck Chuck was copied off my life!"


This all went down WELL before the movie came out, but I do remember a deja vu sensation after seeing it for the first time.

If course I can't really talk smack. I got married in October, by December the first little usalsfyre was on the way.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 22, 2011)

Strong winds, if not a tornado, has struck the St. Louis airport causing major damage inside and out.  One plane was pushed away from the jetway. Twitter messages state that people are stuck in planes away from the terminal with debris on the planes.  One vehicle was hanging off of a parking garage.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 22, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Strong winds, if not a tornado, has struck the St. Louis airport causing major damage inside and out.  One plane was pushed away from the jetway. Twitter messages state that people are stuck in planes away from the terminal with debris on the planes.  One vehicle was hanging off of a parking garage.



ahh crap, and I was hoping for a quiet day at work tomorrow. Thanks for the intel.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 22, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Strong winds, if not a tornado, has struck the St. Louis airport causing major damage inside and out.  One plane was pushed away from the jetway. Twitter messages state that people are stuck in planes away from the terminal with debris on the planes.  One vehicle was hanging off of a parking garage.



Winds got bad in California. Flipped over a small plane at an airport. And my bed liner from my truck flew out while I was going down the freeway.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 22, 2011)

Hope everyone in St Louis and other areas effected by the storms are ok.


----------



## nemedic (Apr 22, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> DAMN YOU!!!
> 
> You need to warn people when they are about to get a song stuck in the head for the rest of the day lol



Hey I am sorry, but I couldn't resist.  Since I'm kind of old fashioned, here's a peace offering................ http://www.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## exodus (Apr 23, 2011)

I have to get re-diagnosed with ADD to get put back on meds. I scheduled the appointment with the psych the day after my 21'st... without realizing it.. fu...


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 23, 2011)

*WOOHOO 3,000 POSTS FOR BROWN*

Obviously Brown (whatever a Brown is) spends too much time on here browning around, whatever that is

Brown will be around for another 3,000 posts yet .... unless Mrs Brown gets Brown with the skillet first!


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 23, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> *WOOHOO 3,000 POSTS FOR BROWN*
> 
> Obviously Brown (whatever a Brown is) spends too much time on here browning around, whatever that is
> 
> Brown will be around for another 3,000 posts yet .... unless Mrs Brown gets Brown with the skillet first!



Damn, I need to start posting more...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 23, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> *WOOHOO 3,000 POSTS FOR BROWN*
> 
> Obviously Brown (whatever a Brown is) spends too much time on here browning around, whatever that is
> 
> Brown will be around for another 3,000 posts yet .... unless Mrs Brown gets Brown with the skillet first!



My money is on Mrs. Brown


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Sasha (Apr 23, 2011)

Dear ocfd efftards,

Dont expect me to know to pull over unless your lights and sirens are on. Thanks for almost killing me on my way to work.


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 23, 2011)

Power will be out for electrical work.  Oh boy, oh joy.  Now to see how long the battery back-ups hold out for the Internet.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 23, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Dear ocfd efftards,
> 
> Dont expect me to know to pull over unless your lights and sirens are on. Thanks for almost killing me on my way to work.



Should have takenz the bus like Brown


----------



## Sasha (Apr 23, 2011)

Wtf


----------



## Emma (Apr 23, 2011)

Chimpie said:


>




My parent's black lab brought my Mom a dead bunny last year. He was so proud of himself!


----------



## Sasha (Apr 23, 2011)

I got kicked with a  gangeronous foot...


----------



## Anjel (Apr 23, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Hey I am sorry, but I couldn't resist.  Since I'm kind of old fashioned, here's a peace offering................ http://www.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0



nothing came up with that one lol


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 23, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I got kicked with a  gangeronous foot...



Man what's up with you and the nasty foot calls? Foot flakes, gangrene. Sasha, Nationally Registered Footmedic.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 23, 2011)

I work ift. All the feet are nasty.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 23, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Foot flakes







Footy flakes? They're grrreeeeaaaat!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 23, 2011)

Home alone this weekend with nothing to do in this small town. No friends are able to hang out all family is in different states and no GF........ This is going to be a long and horrible weekend. :sad:


----------



## Anjel (Apr 23, 2011)

firefite said:


> Home alone this weekend with nothing to do in this small town. No friends are able to hang out all family is in different states and no GF........ This is going to be a long and horrible weekend. :sad:



Weekends almost over? lol Bright-side. Look at the bright side,.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 23, 2011)

firefite said:


> Home alone this weekend with nothing to do in this small town. No friends are able to hang out all family is in different states and no GF........ This is going to be a long and horrible weekend. :sad:



Just go to bar.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Weekends almost over? lol Bright-side. Look at the bright side,.



The weekend barely started lol. Ummmm bright side...... I get to sleep in without anyone bugging me? Haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 23, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Just go to bar.



I'd love to. Only 1 bar in town and I'm only 19 so that's a no go lol


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 23, 2011)

Seems every forum I am a member of always has a pointless thread, commonly referred to as a "Post :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:" thread. Which coincidentally happens to be my favorite thread. So I ask, Does EMTLife have a post count rule before one is allowed to play? I didnt see one in the quick scan of the rules.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 23, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Seems every forum I am a member of always has a pointless thread, commonly referred to as a "Post :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:" thread. Which coincidentally happens to be my favorite thread. So I ask, Does EMTLife have a post count rule before one is allowed to play? I didnt see one in the quick scan of the rules.



Only rule is dont stay on topic


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Only rule is dont stay on topic



Awesome, Im good at not staying on topic......what were we talking about again? :lol:


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Only rule is dont stay on topic



And just for clarification since the member is new, our Community Rules apply for this thread as well, we're just lax on staying on topic, as this thread has no topic.  

Now back to our regularly scheduled randomness.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 23, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> And just for clarification since the member is new, our Community Rules apply for this thread as well, we're just lax on staying on topic, as this thread has no topic.
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled randomness.



Awww man we have to follow the rules???


----------



## Anjel (Apr 23, 2011)

firefite said:


> Awww man we have to follow the rules???



Where is FFEMT? He needs to break out his star. Lol you will be the "focus of his undivided attention"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Where is FFEMT? He needs to break out his star. Lol you will be the "focus of his undivided attention"



Uhhhhh that doesn't sound good for me. I don't wanna have the mods undivided attention....


----------



## medic417 (Apr 23, 2011)

firefite said:


> I'd love to. Only 1 bar in town and I'm only 19 so that's a no go lol



Just act like your old enough.  

J/K that would be wrong and I in no way endorse violating the law.  

You hang out outside and find a girlfriend when she stumbles out of the bar at closing time.  She won't care how goofy you look at that point.  :lol:


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 23, 2011)

firefite said:


> Uhhhhh that doesn't sound good for me. I don't wanna have the mods undivided attention....


What a moderator's undivided attention in a thread looks like...


----------



## Anjel (Apr 23, 2011)

I found it lol 






I AM NOT IMPERSONATING AN ADMIN! JUST SHOWING FIREFITE WHAT TO LOOK FOR!!!!!!!!!! DONT BAN ME!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 23, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Just act like your old enough.
> 
> J/K that would be wrong and I in no way endorse violating the law.
> 
> You hang out outside and find a girlfriend when she stumbles out of the bar at closing time.  She won't care how goofy you look at that point.  :lol:



Hahahaha. That's mean but funny. And act old enough? I can do that easily. I can't even get into a R rated movie without them checking my ID to make sure I'm old enough. I guess I look really young. Turning in my applications to ambulance companies I was asked "are you old enough to be applying?". Rather be young then the other option tho lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I found it lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I see that should I run and hide or stand my ground?


----------



## Anjel (Apr 23, 2011)

firefite said:


> When I see that should I run and hide or stand my ground?



Stand your ground. That would be fun to watch.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 23, 2011)

Some things everyone needs to know...

1) Bored.com is how I spend my Saturday night.

2) Americas most wanted scares me. And I am a undercover detective for like 2-3 days after watching.

3) Angry birds is online! I am all set for the rest of the evening lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Stand your ground. That would be fun to watch.



Your trying to get the mods to ban me lol. It's ok they can't see me h34r:


----------



## Emma (Apr 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> 3) Angry birds is online! I am all set for the rest of the evening lol




Angry Birds is online?!!?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 23, 2011)

firefite said:


> Your trying to get the mods to ban me lol. It's ok they can't see me h34r:



Wanna bet?


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 23, 2011)

Crush the Castle flash game was better than what appeared to be a Chinese ripoff flash game of Angry Birds.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 23, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Wanna bet?



Ummm........... actually no thanks lol


----------



## Anjel (Apr 23, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Crush the Castle flash game was better than what appeared to be a Chinese ripoff flash game of Angry Birds.



Yea I posted that after I realized it was chinese. 

But yes Emma. Bored.com has a verison of it. It still works though lol


----------



## Emma (Apr 23, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Crush the Castle flash game was better than what appeared to be a Chinese ripoff flash game of Angry Birds.



Aw, not actually Angry Birds.  I was all excited, lol.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, it's Angry Birds in the sense of red things that look like birds go into a sling shot where you launch them at green pigs. 

However, if that is in any way indicative of the real Angry Birds game, then Crush the Castle is better...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 23, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Crush the Castle flash game was better than what appeared to be a Chinese ripoff flash game of Angry Birds.



Just FYI
Crush the castle is still available at adultswim.com


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 23, 2011)

Ahhhhh man. The wireless at the hotel I'm staying at is .26 Mbs what am I supposed to do with that.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just FYI
> Crush the castle is still available at adultswim.com



...and Armored Games, as well as Crush the Castle 2 and player castle packs for both games the original and squeal. Additionally, Crush the Castle predates Angry Birds.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> ahhhhh man. The wireless at the hotel i'm staying at is .26 mbs what am i supposed to do with that.



-... .-. --- .-- ... .   .-.. .. -.- .   - .... .. ...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 23, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> -... .-. --- .-- ... .   .-.. .. -.- .   - .... .. ...



That there is funny!


----------



## Emma (Apr 23, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...and Armored Games, as well as Crush the Castle 2 and player castle packs for both games the original and squeal. Additionally, Crush the Castle predates Angry Birds.



Damn you guys. Now I'm messing with little pixelated castles.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 23, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> -... .-. --- .-- ... .   .-.. .. -.- .   - .... .. ...









and Fritz, TX approves.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 23, 2011)

I didn't even know they had online morse code translators. I vote that henceforth all conversations in chat be held in morse code. .- .-.. .-..   .-- .... ---   .- --. .-. . .   ... .- -.--   .- -.-- .


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I didn't even know they had online morse code translators. I vote that henceforth all conversations in chat be held in morse code. .- .-.. .-..   .-- .... ---   .- --. .-. . .   ... .- -.--   .- -.-- .



At one time I used to know all the letters and numbers for morse code. Now all I know is SOS.


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 23, 2011)

firefite said:


> Awww man we have to follow the rules???



Thats never fun




:lol:


----------



## Anjel (Apr 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> i didn't even know they had online morse code translators. I vote that henceforth all conversations in chat be held in morse code. .- .-.. .-..   .-- .... ---   .- --. .-. . .   ... .- -.--   .- -.-- .



.- -.-- .

!!!!!!!!


----------



## medicRob (Apr 23, 2011)

God is good. I am so blessed to have the life that I have been given. That is all.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 23, 2011)

medicRob said:


> God is good. I am so blessed to have the life that I have been given. That is all.


 
Amen.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 23, 2011)

Liechtenstein. Why is this word in my phones auto correct?


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 24, 2011)

Me say: Day-o


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 24, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Me say: Day-o


Daylight come and me wanna go home...


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 24, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Daylight come and me wanna go home...



Its like Alonzo in Training Day say, you wanna go to jail or you wanna go home?


----------



## nemedic (Apr 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> nothing came up with that one lol



... --- .-. .-. -.-- --..-- / ... .. -. -.-. . / .. / .- -- / --- .-.. -.. / ..-. .- ... .... .. --- -. . -.. --..-- / .- -. -.. / ... .. -. -.-. . / -.-- --- ..- / .-- .- -. - / .-- .- .-. -. .. -. --. --..-- / .... . .-. . / .. ... / - .... . / --- .-. .. --. .. -. .- .-.. / .-. .. -.-. -.- .-. --- .-.. .-.. .----. -.. ---...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0&feature=related

happy easter everybody


----------



## Sasha (Apr 24, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Liechtenstein. Why is this word in my phones auto correct?



Ducking autocorrect.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 24, 2011)

Yesterday I asked if we get holiday pay for easter.

We don't.

Can you effing believe that!?

The higher up didn't take kindly to me going "WTF!? It's a god holiday!! You're disrespectin' jesus!"

(PS I'm an agnostic.)

Seriously though, we get paid for memorial day and labor day. Why? It's not like people actually go "Let's spend labor day bonding with the fam!" Generally, it's just a day off of work, while Easter is an actual holiday with activities and family togetherness. Shouldn't you get paid extra for that? Boo.


----------



## nemedic (Apr 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Yesterday I asked if we get holiday pay for easter.
> 
> We don't.
> 
> ...



Boss was handing out the latest memo, this one saying that there's no more easter holiday pay. hands me mine. i read it. asks me if i wanna do a double of OT 8a-midnight on easter. i lol'd and walked out of the room


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 24, 2011)

Word just came down that we don't get holiday pay for Easter either.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 24, 2011)

More and more company's are just giving people 48 hours of holiday pay a year rather than determining which holiday deserves bonus pay.  Then you just use it when you want/need it.  Like it better in some ways except the years every holiday known to man lands on my shifts.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 24, 2011)

That stinks. I'm very fortunate. We get holiday pay for all the normal ones plus MLK day, President's Day, the day after Thanksgiving, and New Year's Eve. Plus we have some weird system where you get paid time off that you can take at any time within the quarter of the holiday, even if you weren't scheduled to work the holiday. It's their way of making up for starting to pay people time-and-a-half instead of double time, I think.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 24, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Word just came down that we don't get holiday pay for Easter either.



WTF how is that legal?

We get double pay plus day in lieu


----------



## Anjel (Apr 24, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> WTF how is that legal?
> 
> We get double pay plus day in lieu



We get double pay for Christmas eve and Christmas We get time and a half for Easter, thanksgiving, fourth of July, New years eve, New years day, and a few others I am forgetting.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Anjel (Apr 24, 2011)

nemedic said:


> ... --- .-. .-. -.-- --..-- / ... .. -. -.-. . / .. / .- -- / --- .-.. -.. / ..-. .- ... .... .. --- -. . -.. --..-- / .- -. -.. / ... .. -. -.-. . / -.-- --- ..- / .-- .- -. - / .-- .- .-. -. .. -. --. --..-- / .... . .-. . / .. ... / - .... . / --- .-. .. --. .. -. .- .-.. / .-. .. -.-. -.- .-. --- .-.. .-.. .----. -.. ---...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0&feature=related
> 
> happy easter everybody



.. / .... .- .--. .--. . -. / - --- / .-.. .. -.- . / - .... .- - / ... --- -. --. .-.-.- / .-.. --- .-.. / .. / -.- -. --- .-- / .. .----. -- / .-- . .. .-. -..

Happy Easter to you too.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Easter everyone. Here's hoping you find all the eggs and none of them give you salmonella.


----------



## Outbac1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Here in NS we have five general holidays listed in the Labour Standards Code: New Year's Day, Good Friday, Canada Day, Labour Day and Christmas. These are the minimum number of holidays that employers must provide to employees. Many employers offer more paid holidays. There are some rules about how many hrs or days before a holiday you have to work to be paid that day and some other rules. There are also some exceptions such as anyone working under a collective agreement, which I fall under. 
 As a result I have 11 days a year. New Year's Day, Good Friday, Easter Sunday, Victoria Day, Canada Day, Natal Day, Labour Day, Thanksgiving Day, Rememberance Day, Christmas Day and Boxing Day. I get 12hrs pay (an avg shift), and if I work on that day I also get Time and a half pay for the shift I work. Not many people take holidays off if they are scheduled to work. Here there are always people looking to work on a holiday, especially if they can pick up a shift at a 24 hr base.


----------



## firetender (Apr 24, 2011)

*Warning; firetender never got his merit badge*



ffemt8978 said:


> -... .-. --- .-- ... .   .-.. .. -.- .   - .... .. ...



I was gonna write you up on an infraction for avoiding the censor but then I realized I mixed up my Dits and Dahs and made terrible things come through you.

My fondest hope is that this doesn't catch on as I have hard enough time tracking people's English!


----------



## mct601 (Apr 24, 2011)

We get paid double for Memorial day, but not Easter. lol


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 24, 2011)

We get paid double for Easter... and by "paid double," I mean we have 2 finals tomorrow... FML.


----------



## mct601 (Apr 24, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> We get paid double for Easter... and by "paid double," I mean we have 2 finals tomorrow... FML.




but the juice is so going to be worth the squeeze.  I hope to be in your shoes one day.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 24, 2011)

Last night the hotel I'm in has a wireless connection speed of .25 Mbs but today at this hotel I'm connected at 10+ Mbs gotta love Austin Texas. Hello HD Netflix!


----------



## Sasha (Apr 24, 2011)

Im gonna throw up.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 24, 2011)

Want some Zofran?


----------



## mct601 (Apr 24, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Want some Zofran?



give her phenergan, because from the adverse reactions I've seen- its much more fun


----------



## Sasha (Apr 24, 2011)

mct601 said:


> give her phenergan, because from the adverse reactions I've seen- its much more fun



I need a smooth road for my two hour transport.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 24, 2011)

Gotta pee gotta pee gotta pee.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Im gonna throw up.



Ma'am is there any chance you could be pregnant?


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 24, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ma'am is there any chance you could be pregnant?



Areyousexuallyactiveonepartnerormanymenwomenorbothdoyouuseprotection.

There we go, social history partly done...


----------



## mct601 (Apr 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I need a smooth road for my two hour transport.



if you ride into my coverage area from now until 7am and call 911, you might be in luck. i've been told my transports are some of the smoothest, and even smooth*er* when transporting priority 1. 



Sasha said:


> Gotta pee gotta pee gotta pee.



Have you taken the time to pee on a stick lately?


----------



## Anjel (Apr 24, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Last night the hotel I'm in has a wireless connection speed of .25 Mbs but today at this hotel I'm connected at 10+ Mbs gotta love Austin Texas. Hello HD Netflix!



aww man. no more morse code.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 24, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Daylight come and me wanna go home...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQXVHITd1N4[/YOUTUBE]

For some reason, every time I hear that song, I think of that video.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 24, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQXVHITd1N4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> For some reason, every time I hear that song, I think of that video.



Where do you think I first heard that song? Lol. Great movie.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 24, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Where do you think I first heard that song? Lol. Great movie.



Lol how have I never seen that?

I guess I'll have to watch it now.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Lol how have I never seen that?
> 
> I guess I'll have to watch it now.



Umm... you have never seen Beetlejuice? What the hell?... every one has seen Beetlejuice!


----------



## Sasha (Apr 24, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ma'am is there any chance you could be pregnant?



Only if it's jesus.

Never fails, long distance transports I have to pee.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 24, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Umm... you have never seen Beetlejuice? What the hell?... every one has seen Beetlejuice!



Well apparently not me. lol I swore I watched it once. But that doesnt look familiar at all.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Never fails, long distance transports I have to pee.



I'm the same way 30 minutes into any movie I see in a theater.


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Only if it's jesus.
> 
> Never fails, long distance transports I have to pee.



I got my first LDT 2 weeks ago to St. Louis which is about 3 hours one way for us. Stupid me didnt pee before we left and I had to hold it the whole way


----------



## Sasha (Apr 24, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> I got my first LDT 2 weeks ago to St. Louis which is about 3 hours one way for us. Stupid me didnt pee before we left and I had to hold it the whole way



We only went about two hours, but I've gotten stuck on a five hour transport before. 

I did play basketball with the sleeping student's open mouth and some cold french fries.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I did play basketball with the sleeping student's open mouth and some cold french fries.


<<<<prepares for the onslaught of "how could you disrespect your patient or student that way" posts.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 24, 2011)

<<<<< Prepares to watch the fun.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 24, 2011)

<<<< is also trying to get to 500 posts lol


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> We only went about two hours, but I've gotten stuck on a five hour transport before.
> 
> I did play basketball with the sleeping student's open mouth and some cold french fries.



Im glad my Preceptors are nice


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 24, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQXVHITd1N4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> For some reason, every time I hear that song, I think of that video.



Same here


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> We only went about two hours, but I've gotten stuck on a five hour transport before.
> 
> I did play basketball with the sleeping student's open mouth and some cold french fries.



How could you degrade a poor student by doing that?!?! haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> <<<< is also trying to get to 500 posts lol



im gonna beat you to 500 posts


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 24, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Sasha said:
> 
> 
> > I did play basketball with the sleeping student's open mouth and some cold french fries.
> ...


How could you disrespect your poor french fries that way.

Everyone knows that you should have used a ketchup packet.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 25, 2011)

firefite said:


> im gonna beat you to 500 posts



Being that you have 1 left I think you are right lol

I think you had a head start


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 25, 2011)

This is going to be a weird week......no ambulance shifts, lots of free time to study.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Being that you have 1 left I think you are right lol
> 
> I think you had a head start



I might have had a little head start..... But I've also been told I talk alot haha. 


Ooh and 500 lol


----------



## Sasha (Apr 25, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Im glad my Preceptors are nice



Sorry, when you fall asleep on a call with your mouth hanging open like that, you are fair game. He's lucky that the patient was poseyed, honestly.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 25, 2011)

12-leads and Dr. Peppers.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, my cow finally had her calf yesterday. It's a bull calf.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 25, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Oh so does that mean Brown can shoot you for home invasion?



I know it was several days ago you made this post, but I had to say it. 

So sorry Brown, you won't be shooting anyone for home invasion, you live in NZ.


----------



## Emma (Apr 25, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well, my cow finally had her calf yesterday. It's a bull calf.



Congrats to the cow! 


It's about 85F here today and the HEAT is on in the building.  It's disgustingly hot in my room and there's no windows. ugh.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 25, 2011)

overcast (i assume from wildfires)  windy. feels like amazing springtime today. i'm hungover and going back to bed... toiling over dead people tonight...


----------



## foxfire (Apr 25, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well, my cow finally had her calf yesterday. It's a bull calf.


Yay for you! B)


----------



## Sasha (Apr 25, 2011)

Going to sarasota yayayay.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Going to sarasota yayayay.



Locks the doors, turns off the lights.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 25, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Yay for you! B)



DUDE! How have you posted 47 times in like 3 hours? lol You do talk alot


----------



## Sasha (Apr 25, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Locks the doors, turns off the lights.



:-( fine. We will just stop by the beach.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 25, 2011)

Playing a game called Hospital haste. Kinda like Diner Dash. 

You can hire paramedics for 600 dollars and 1200. They are the ones that take the patients to the rooms for you lol

And it says the more they are paid the more motivated they are and the faster they walk. 

How dare they say paramedics just walk patients to their rooms!!! I am outraged...or not. lol 

But the ones that make 1200 do walk a lot faster. 

I'm bored


----------



## Emma (Apr 25, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I'm bored




Come over here. I have 28 14 year olds invading my space in 13min who have no clue how sound works.  An extra adult would be lots of help!


----------



## foxfire (Apr 25, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> DUDE! How have you posted 47 times in like 3 hours? lol You do talk alot


Um, dude. Not sure where you are getting your info but I have posted less than five posts today.B)
most certainly not the record around here.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 25, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Um, dude. Not sure where you are getting your info but I have posted less than five posts today.B)


 
hahahahaha ooops. quoted the wrong person! Sorry. Too many fire people around here.

:blush::blush:


----------



## Anjel (Apr 25, 2011)

and on an unrelated note. i am off to my clinical class. Such a waste of time. I finished my clinicals a month ago. So we go in...take a basic skills test to make sure we havent forgotten anything...and leave. I'm there maybe 10 minutes. Takes me longer to drive there.


----------



## foxfire (Apr 25, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> hahahahaha ooops. quoted the wrong person! Sorry. Too many fire people around here.
> 
> :blush::blush:


It's all good. Was just a little startled to be notified of that. Generally not that talkative around hereh34r:


----------



## Anjel (Apr 25, 2011)

foxfire said:


> It's all good. Was just a little startled to be notified of that. Generally not that talkative around hereh34r:



Lol why is that. You should speak up more and be falsely accused of things more often lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 25, 2011)

Conversation between me and a girl I know:

Her: "And why did you need a motorcycle?"
M: "Kind of hard to pick up biker chicks without a bike"
H: "All biker chicks are lesbians"
M: "All the more reason to get a bike!"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 25, 2011)

Easter dinner conversation with my uncle

Me: "yeah John has a hole in his heart that's why he's in the hospital."
My uncle: "Is that bad?"
Me: "uhhh well it's not good."


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 25, 2011)

I just cleaned my kitchen. I am emotionally and physically exhausted, yes it was that bad.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 25, 2011)

Just bought Kelly Grayson's book. I hear its good.

Glad I could find it at Barnes and Noble.


----------



## foxfire (Apr 25, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Lol why is that. You should speak up more and be falsely accused of things more often lol


Well, I am a medic in training and consider myself very green. 
Never really had much to say, plus been busy with life, school.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 25, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Conversation between me and a girl I know:
> 
> Her: "And why did you need a motorcycle?"
> M: "Kind of hard to pick up biker chicks without a bike"
> ...



So that means you just want a girl to ride with you but not hit on you.  Why would a lesbian have interest in you unless you are in fact a female, of course an ugly one at that?  :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Apr 25, 2011)

medic417 said:


> So that means you just want a girl to ride with you but not hit on you.  Why would a lesbian have interest in you unless you are in fact a female, of course an ugly one at that?  :unsure:



I think he was leaning more towards the possibility they were bisexual then would like him too. 

Should of been more clear. Although he could be an ugly women. That I do not know.


----------



## Emma (Apr 25, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I just cleaned my kitchen. I am emotionally and physically exhausted, yes it was that bad.



*pat pat*


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I think he was leaning more towards the possibility they were bisexual then would like him too.
> 
> Should of been more clear. Although he could be an ugly women. That I do not know.



I was thinking he just wanted to watch them. Alot of guys find that hawt haha


----------



## Anjel (Apr 25, 2011)

firefite said:


> I was thinking he just wanted to watch them. Alot of guys find that hawt haha



Well I wouldn't know lol


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 26, 2011)

A&P sucks. That is all


----------



## Anjel (Apr 26, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> A&P sucks. That is all



A&P text books suck. My bookstore is trying to charge me more for the book then the class itself.


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> A&P text books suck. My bookstore is trying to charge me more for the book then the class itself.



The cost I can justify since we use it twice but it is still expensive. Med term books are expensive to cause of the dictionary :sad:


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 26, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> A&P sucks. That is all



Brown loves A&P and any good Ambulance Officer should



Anjel1030 said:


> A&P text books suck. My bookstore is trying to charge me more for the book then the class itself.



Which one?


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 26, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown loves A&P and any good Ambulance Officer should



I should, but I dont 

I do like it, I just dont like studying for it


----------



## Anjel (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Human-Anatomy...=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1303794785&sr=1-3

The cat version. The school wants 300 for it.

And they want another 150 for the lab manual. 

The class cost 264 bucks lol


----------



## medicRob (Apr 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Human-Anatomy...=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1303794785&sr=1-3
> 
> The cat version. The school wants 300 for it.
> 
> ...



My A & P Books ran $500 all in all. Keep in mind, the book is good for 2 semesters. I like marieb, it is what I use to teach my A & P students.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Human-Anatomy...=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1303794785&sr=1-3
> 
> The cat version. The school wants 300 for it.
> 
> ...



I got the 7th edition for $30 on Amazon. There isn't much of a difference between the 7th, and 8th edition.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 26, 2011)

Back on the net after taking 24 hours off to study for my boards. Gonna take 24 hours off every other day til my exam.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 26, 2011)

Too bad there's no like button Rob1. 

I may or may not have just flatbacked myself walking into my house with a full cup of coffee. I guess pouring the coffee all over your face to wake you up works just as well as drinking it...


----------



## Sasha (Apr 26, 2011)

Yay I'm excited. Yesterday a patient tried to give us a tip, and we were like "Oh gosh, no we can't accept that, but here's our supervisor's phone number, just call them and tell them how well we did. They take that stuff into cosnideration when we get our raises. Thank you so much though!" ( and I felt a little guilty after, I called the patient a little grumpy when giving report to the nurse. )

apparently they did that and as a "reward" we both got giftcards from our supervisors today! Yay! I heart free food.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 26, 2011)

Almost glee time! Wootwoot!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 26, 2011)

Going code 3 down a main road in town. Everyone is pulling over to the right and it's very nice. Then a red car decides to pass us as we are going code. I've never seen that before...


----------



## MassEMT-B (Apr 26, 2011)

Time to go running soon... yay.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 26, 2011)

firefite said:


> Going code 3 down a main road in town. Everyone is pulling over to the right and it's very nice. Then a red car decides to pass us as we are going code. I've never seen that before...



Don't text and code!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 26, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Don't text and code!



Shhhhh!!!! Haha. I was sitting shotgun. I'm don't know this area all that well so I'm up front trying to learn it better. I like numbered streets but sadly there aren't any here. There might be a few but that's not the point lol


----------



## cOmpressor (Apr 26, 2011)

firefite said:


> Going code 3 down a main road in town. Everyone is pulling over to the right and it's very nice. Then a red car decides to pass us as we are going code. I've never seen that before...



Just the other day I was doing the same, code 3 down a main street. A car decides to pull in front of me then proceeds at 30mph (40mph limit). Doesn't move or pull over for two blocks, then an officer on the other side turns around and pulls the car over. Sweet justice for the lady playing her radio too loud ha ha.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 26, 2011)

cOmpressor said:


> Just the other day I was doing the same, code 3 down a main street. A car decides to pull in front of me then proceeds at 30mph (40mph limit). Doesn't move or pull over for two blocks, then an officer on the other side turns around and pulls the car over. Sweet justice for the lady playing her radio too loud ha ha.



Haha. Sometime we will have the police following us and pull people over for not yielding.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Apr 26, 2011)

Weird.... Can't log into chat, it keeps saying another user with the same name is already in chat. Apparently I'm in the chatroom, but not at the same time. Twilight zone? :wacko:


----------



## katgrl2003 (Apr 26, 2011)

Dunno what I did, but apparently I fixeded it.


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 26, 2011)

I got unofficially accepted into the Paramedic program today!!

Now all I need to do is pass National Registry Tuesday


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 26, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> I got unofficially accepted into the Paramedic program today!!
> 
> Now all I need to do is pass National Registry Tuesday



Oh and sit through PHTLS the next two days


----------



## cOmpressor (Apr 26, 2011)

How did you get into a paramedic program without having your NREMT?


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 26, 2011)

cOmpressor said:


> How did you get into a paramedic program without having your NREMT?



Not all programs require it. I wasn't a licensed EMT until a month into my program.


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 26, 2011)

cOmpressor said:


> How did you get into a paramedic program without having your NREMT?



Its only required if there are to many applicants and they default to the selection process. However since it is "unofficial" I still have to July to pass NREMT.


----------



## cOmpressor (Apr 26, 2011)

I guess it's different around here, EMT-B with at least one year of experience and most require a&p.


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 26, 2011)

A&P is required as well. The year experience isnt, since most of us go to AMR, and AMR here locally will fire you after 3 years if you have not advanced passed EMT-B. That kind of puts us on a tight timeframe.


----------



## foxfire (Apr 26, 2011)

Gearing up to scrap it out with the Med students over tubes tomorrow morning.h34r:


----------



## firetender (Apr 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> and as a "reward" we both got giftcards from our supervisors today! Yay! I heart free food.



Not a bad cut considering the tip was $500.00!


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 26, 2011)

We have our 14th Tornado watch this week. Is getting old fast.


----------



## MissK (Apr 26, 2011)

we're under a tornado warning here at work and have been almost all day. we work out of a trailer but luckily we're staying in better shelter.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 26, 2011)

firetender said:


> Not a bad cut considering the tip was $500.00!



No the tip was $20, so I actually made out better this way


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 27, 2011)

firefite said:


> Going code 3 down a main road in town. Everyone is pulling over to the right and it's very nice. Then a red car decides to pass us as we are going code. I've never seen that before...



Red car? Fire chief? Lol!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 27, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Red car? Fire chief? Lol!!!



Fire chiefs and deputy chiefs drive white chevy trucks in this area. It was a red 4 door family car with disability plates so it wasn't police or fire or EMS or anything. 

So today I responded to walmart, Costco, target, rite aid, and staples. Everyone decided to have problems inside stores today haha


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 27, 2011)

firefite said:


> Fire chiefs and deputy chiefs drive white chevy trucks in this area. It was a red 4 door family car with disability plates so it wasn't police or fire or EMS or anything.
> 
> So today I responded to walmart, Costco, target, rite aid, and staples. Everyone decided to have problems inside stores today haha



Lol, I was just kidding. ;-) And my chief drives a white Chev as well. 

I just hate calls in public places. Ya know, like walmart, where you have a 30 person audience in a large circle around you?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 27, 2011)

And I think my phone may be CTD. The number of hot pixels has doubled today, from two to four. And it has frozen and crashed on my four separate times today. 

Stay alive! Stay alive! How am I supposed to survive a 72 hour shift without my iPhone????


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 27, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Lol, I was just kidding. ;-) And my chief drives a white Chev as well.
> 
> I just hate calls in public places. Ya know, like walmart, where you have a 30 person audience in a large circle around you?



Surprisingly there were no crowds. One of the calls was in the restroom. The other was in like an cafertia inside Costco. I know people were watching but they didn't form a crowd. It was shocking. Normally when you get a call inside a big store you just look for the crowd of people and then your patient is right there.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 27, 2011)

firefite said:


> Surprisingly there were no crowds. One of the calls was in the restroom. The other was in like an cafertia inside Costco. I know people were watching but they didn't form a crowd. It was shocking. Normally when you get a call inside a big store you just look for the crowd of people and then your patient is right there.



We had a call at Kroger the other day. Lady had a seizure and whacked her head on the meat counter. Blood everywhere. The bakery person, the cart coraler the manager and the butcher were all out front yelling for us to RUN SHE'S BACK HERE IN THE BACK!

Guy I was with was like "Is she breathing" and they said "yea of course" he said "I dont run" lol I think you had to be there. It was quite the sight.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> whacked her head on the meat counter. Blood everywhere.



And the people tasked with cleaning all the yummy human blood off the meat counter make 8 bucks an hour. This is why I'm a vegetarian


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 27, 2011)

Some old bloke at the supermarket had a cardiac arrest not long ago, of course he has no veins so the IC popped an intraosseous line, nicely done.

It was however very undignified in Brown's opinion having such a large crowd of people watching the resuscitation attempt.

Brown would not like a gaggle of strangers gorping at Brown or Brown's family member in the same circumstance.

Kind of made Brown sad just a little bit, especially since the gentleman did not survive and it took a while for the Police to show up.


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 27, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> It was however very undignified in Brown's opinion having such a large crowd of people watching the resuscitation attempt.



One strategy I've seen is to recruit a few bystanders to stand with their backs to the scene and hold up sheets for privacy. For some reason, most of my coworkers only find this necessary if a young, attractive woman is about to have her shirt cut...


----------



## MassEMT-B (Apr 27, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> And the people tasked with cleaning all the yummy human blood off the meat counter make 8 bucks an hour. This is why I'm a vegetarian



When I worked at a supermarket, only a manager could clean up bodily fluids.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 27, 2011)

firefite said:


> Surprisingly there were no crowds. One of the calls was in the restroom. The other was in like an cafertia inside Costco. I know people were watching but they didn't form a crowd. It was shocking. Normally when you get a call inside a big store you just look for the crowd of people and then your patient is right there.


Try landing a helicopter in the middle of a stadium while the Texas Jr. High football game is stopped and then caring for the patient while everyone is watching....

(For those who don't know, Texas Jr. High crowd=High School crowd in most other states)


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 27, 2011)

Fried salsa man is right, bugger that


----------



## medic417 (Apr 27, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> And the people tasked with cleaning all the yummy human blood off the meat counter make 8 bucks an hour. This is why I'm a vegetarian



Thats why I kill and butcher my own.  If God or for those non believers evolution had not meant us to eat animals he or evolution would not have made them so tasty.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 27, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Thats why I kill and butcher my own.  If God or for those non believers evolution had not meant us to eat animals he or evolution would not have made them so tasty.



Exactly! And....my own personal research has shown an astounding number of vegetarians/vegans with major health problems. Weird stuff too. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 27, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Exactly! And....my own personal research has shown an astounding number of vegetarians/vegans with major health problems. Weird stuff too. Just my personal opinion.



Such as?


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 27, 2011)

Just listened to a crew fly a patient who was _10 freaking miles_ from two different trauma centers. The fail is so strong here, it defies words....


----------



## Emma (Apr 27, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Exactly! And....my own personal research has shown an astounding number of vegetarians/vegans with major health problems. Weird stuff too. Just my personal opinion.




That's typically because they eat a crappy unvaried diet, not because they're not eating protein from meat.  It's quite easy to eat a healthy vegetarian or vegan diet if you're willing to learn a bit about what you're eating and to actually cook your own food.

Lots of people in the US eat a crappy unvaried diet anyhow, regardless of if they're eating meat or not.


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 27, 2011)

PHTLS is just a tad bit overwhelming.......when your a Basic anyway


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 27, 2011)

How is this different from non vegetarians? Are you guys really going to argue that the "average" vegetarian is less healthy than the "average" non vegetarian. You can really say that the possibility of a lack of Vitamin B12, iron, vitamin D, calcium, iodine, and omega-3 fatty acids in people who follow a strict vegan diet is more harmful than the possibility of obesity, heart disease, diabetes, and general health issues of non vegetarians. Heart disease is the leading cause of death in Americans, death from lack of Vitamin B12, iron, vitamin D, calcium, iodine, and omega-3 fatty acids ranks considerably lower on the list. I do agree that vegetarians tend to eat a unvaried diet but I think this is more because of a lack of options in many areas. 

Just for full disclosure I am a vegetarian and I am about 20 pounds over my ideal weight, but my BP, cholesterol, ect are all excellent. 


Now back to your regularly scheduled randomness


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 27, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> How is this different from non vegetarians? Are you guys really going to argue that the "average" vegetarian is less healthy than the "average" non vegetarian. You can really say that the possibility of a lack of Vitamin B12, iron, vitamin D, calcium, iodine, and omega-3 fatty acids in people who follow a strict vegan diet is more harmful than the possibility of obesity, heart disease, diabetes, and general health issues of non vegetarians. Heart disease is the leading cause of death in Americans, death from lack of Vitamin B12, iron, vitamin D, calcium, iodine, and omega-3 fatty acids ranks considerably lower on the list. I do agree that vegetarians tend to eat a unvaried diet but I think this is more because of a lack of options in many areas.
> 
> Just for full disclosure I am a vegetarian and I am about 20 pounds over my ideal weight, but my BP, cholesterol, ect are all excellent.
> 
> ...



By the way I just want to make it clear that I do not believe there is any ethical difference between vegetarians and non vegetarians as long as they both make sound choices on how their food is produced and sourced.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 27, 2011)

So I just took my dog for a walk and she tried to poo on a lawn gnomes head. Do you think she thought she was pooing on a tiny human.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 27, 2011)

It's possible to be incredibly unhealthy no matter what you eat. The issue I have with vegetarianism is I've run into too many that seem to think they're somehow morally superior to me and bolster their position with completely irrational arguments.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 27, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> The issue I have with vegetarianism is I've run into too many that seem to think they're somehow morally superior to me and bolster their position with completely irrational arguments.



Oh don't get me wrong I do believe I am morally superior but it has nothing to do with the fact that I don't eat meat. I'm just a pompous :censored:


----------



## Anjel (Apr 27, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Oh don't get me wrong I do believe I am morally superior but it has nothing to do with the fact that I don't eat meat. I'm just a pompous :censored:



that made me giggle


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 27, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> So I just took my dog for a walk and she tried to poo on a lawn gnomes head. Do you think she thought she was pooing on a tiny human.



"If only I could do this to the jerk I have on the other end of the leash!" 

It's all good. My dog decided to conveniently purge his anal glands in the back seat of my car today.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 27, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Thats why I kill and butcher my own.  If God or for those non believers evolution had not meant us to eat animals he or evolution would not have made them so tasty.



If we weren't meant to eat meat, animals wouldn't be edible.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 27, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Oh don't get me wrong I do believe I am morally superior but it has nothing to do with the fact that I don't eat meat. I'm just a pompous :censored:



Meat or no meat, you are now officially my kinda people .


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 27, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Just listened to a crew fly a patient who was _10 freaking miles_ from two different trauma centers. The fail is so strong here, it defies words....



They are now candidates for the 2011 Ultimate Fail Award for Poor Prehopital Medisin sponsored by the Houston FD and their 16 week zero to Paramedic program


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 27, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> They are now candidates for the 2011 Ultimate Fail Award for Poor Prehopital Medisin sponsored by the Houston FD and their 16 week zero to Paramedic program



Fail is a group of overzealous EMT's that requested an ALS intercept for a trauma patient that was 5 minutes from the hospital just to start fluids in a scenario in PHTLS today.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 27, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Fail is a group of overzealous EMT's that requested an ALS intercept for a trauma patient that was 5 minutes from the hospital just to start fluids in a scenario in PHTLS today.



Had a basic crew from a company around here call for an ALS intercept for a chest pain patient. The crew was 4 minutes from the hospital, and waited 37 minutes for ALS to arrive. By the time ALS was there, the patient was in cardiac arrest.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 27, 2011)

Hotel is a sucker for a pretty smile...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 27, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Had a basic crew from a company around here call for an ALS intercept for a chest pain patient. The crew was 4 minutes from the hospital, and waited 37 minutes for ALS to arrive. By the time ALS was there, the patient was in cardiac arrest.



I hope thats not a true story...otherwise those guys need remedial training or something more harsh...maybe it was just my classes but it was drilled through our heads to NOT delay transport while waiting for ALS. If they meet you in route fine but don't sit on scene waiting.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 27, 2011)

Yesssss my OT got approved. Looks like next paycheck will pay for my cruise! >


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 27, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I hope thats not a true story...otherwise those guys need remedial training or something more harsh...maybe it was just my classes but it was drilled through our heads to NOT delay transport while waiting for ALS. If they meet you in route fine but don't sit on scene waiting.



I was the only EMT in my group today, that after thoroughly assessing ABC's and doing an assessment, treating all life threatening injuries, that transported to meet ALS rather then re-assessing and waiting for them.


Some EMT's just dont think


----------



## medic417 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Yesssss my OT got approved. Looks like next paycheck will pay for my cruise! >



Did my invite and ticket get lost in the mail?:sad:


----------



## Sasha (Apr 27, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Did my invite and ticket get lost in the mail?:sad:



I'm sorry, I didn't think old people went on cruises.


----------



## ihalterman (Apr 27, 2011)

Paracetamoxyfrusebendroneomycin


----------



## medic417 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't think old people went on cruises.



Wow you are in for a suprise.  lol


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 27, 2011)

It's a girl.

That was an interesting change of events for a Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 27, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> It's a girl.
> 
> That was an interesting change of events for a Thursday afternoon.



Huh?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 27, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Wow you are in for a suprise.  lol



Why?


----------



## medic417 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Why?



Only retired people take cruises.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 27, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Only retired people take cruises.



I'm not retired and I'm taking one.

Although we are going to be in the cheapest cabin...


----------



## Sasha (Apr 27, 2011)

When I get old I'm going to be the eccentric old lady who decorates her house with glasse penises


----------



## foxfire (Apr 27, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> It's a girl.
> 
> That was an interesting change of events for a Thursday afternoon.





Anjel1030 said:


> Huh?


Adding it all together,  I think brown is saying he is a daddy. 
But that is just a wild guess.  :unsure:h34r:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 27, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Adding it all together,  I think brown is saying he is a daddy.
> But that is just a wild guess.  :unsure:h34r:


That would make your avatar very appropriate...


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 28, 2011)

Generalities are most often no good.  Does that previous statment contain a generality?  Oh well if it does.


----------



## foxfire (Apr 28, 2011)

Which remark, mine or ffemt?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 28, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Which remark, mine or ffemt?



Asimurk's is the one with the generality statement.h34r:


----------



## KempoEMT (Apr 28, 2011)

Job hunting sucks!  More resumes and cover letters....


----------



## nemedic (Apr 28, 2011)

cautiously optimistic on the new job hunt. waiting on my background check to come through, then have physical, lift test, and drug screen, and i should be good to go.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hmmm ex GF texts me at 11:15pm. Do I respond? Yes "Don't bother texting me. The only way that I'm gonna talk to you is if you call 911 and I respond. Bye". Some may think that's a little harsh but after what she did it's not


----------



## cOmpressor (Apr 28, 2011)

^ I don't think it was harsh at all, I do think if she burned you that bad then not responding would have been better.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 28, 2011)

I have kidney cramps. :-(


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you to the POS homeless drug addict who hit Brown in the head several times and stole Brown's phone meaning Brown has to miss two days of work, get a new phone and go to Court, and for making Brown feel victimised, vulnerable and not wanting to leave the house.

Oh, thank you to the nice Police Officers from Section 2 of the Auckland Central General Duties Branch for arresting said useless POS homeless drug addict and taking him off the streets for a few hours.

Thanks also to the two nice Paramedics who gave Brown lots of paracetamol and ondansetron, after "... hey don't we know you?" 

Brown: This has been a bad day

Paramedic:  Yeah I can see why you would say that

<call for a cardiac arrest comes over the Ambulance radio>

Brown:  I think that bloke is having a worse day

Paramedic:  Yeah, you could say that, now get in the truck


----------



## Sasha (Apr 28, 2011)

Why didn't you hit him back


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## foxfire (Apr 28, 2011)

Linuss said:


>


This is the way I looked when on a few trauma calls. Still get teased for it now and then.B)


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't do good at spontaneous television interviews.... just saying.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 28, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> I don't do good at spontaneous television interviews.... just saying.



i love the way it works at my company if the press wants an interview:
EMT: "talk to the medic"
Medic:"talk to my supervisor"
Supervisor:"Hi you have reached the voicemail of________"


----------



## enjoynz (Apr 28, 2011)

Taking my teen daugther shopping for her High School ball gown, shoes, etc,etc today.
Not sure what condition I'll be in when we get home?
Wish me luck...lol!


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 28, 2011)

enjoynz said:


> Taking my teen daugther shopping for her High School ball gown, shoes, etc,etc today.
> Not sure what condition I'll be in when we get home?
> Wish me luck...lol!



Hopefully you are in better condition than Brown


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 28, 2011)

ahh finally, PHTLS is over.


----------



## crazycajun (Apr 28, 2011)

enjoynz said:


> Taking my teen daugther shopping for her High School ball gown, shoes, etc,etc today.
> Not sure what condition I'll be in when we get home?
> Wish me luck...lol!



sorry double post


----------



## crazycajun (Apr 28, 2011)

enjoynz said:


> Taking my teen daugther shopping for her High School ball gown, shoes, etc,etc today.
> Not sure what condition I'll be in when we get home?
> Wish me luck...lol!



Good Luck. I did that a couple of days ago. $450.00 for dress, $80.00 for shoes, $35.00 for earrings, pre-pay for hair and make-up $125.00, and general merchandise $60.00. All this for one night! Wonder if I can get a second job as a male stripper?:unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Apr 28, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> Good Luck. I did that a couple of days ago. $450.00 for dress, $80.00 for shoes, $35.00 for earrings, pre-pay for hair and make-up $125.00, and general merchandise $60.00. All this for one night! Wonder if I can get a second job as a male stripper?



Pfft. i wish you were my dad...

Ok not in the creepy way. lol

 I paid for my prom dress myself. 150 bucks. And it was gorgeous.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 28, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Hopefully you are in better condition than Brown



Brown I am so sorry to hear you were attacked. 

I am glad you are ok-ish.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 28, 2011)

Roofed leaked, and the water leaked through the ceiling in my bedroom. Most things can just be dried, but it ruined about $2,000 worth of textbooks, and I have to pay for a new roof now.... Wonderful.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 28, 2011)

foxfire said:


> This is the way I looked when on a few trauma calls. Still get teased for it now and then.B)



Honestly there are some calls i still look like that on


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 28, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Thank you to the POS homeless drug addict who hit Brown in the head several times and stole Brown's phone meaning Brown has to miss two days of work, get a new phone and go to Court, and for making Brown feel victimised, vulnerable and not wanting to leave the house.
> 
> Oh, thank you to the nice Police Officers from Section 2 of the Auckland Central General Duties Branch for arresting said useless POS homeless drug addict and taking him off the streets for a few hours.
> 
> ...



Brown I'm so sorry to hear about this. I hope the PD put the boot to the :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 28, 2011)

More reasons for me to move to NZ, be Brown's bodygaurd. Job description: Get hit in the head instead of Brown and babysitting. Get hit in the head by MrsBrown if you give the baby chocolate milk.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 28, 2011)

I still say he should have hit him back.

"Bad homeless man! BAD!" smacksmacksmack.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Apr 28, 2011)

So, who’s watching GSP vs. Shields on Saturday?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 28, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I still say he should have hit him back.
> 
> "Bad homeless man! BAD!" smacksmacksmack.


I didn't think we were allowed to create our own patients.


----------



## crazycajun (Apr 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Pfft. i wish you were my dad...
> 
> Ok not in the creepy way. lol
> 
> I paid for my prom dress myself. 150 bucks. And it was gorgeous.



150!!!!! I wish. The cheapest dress there was 375!!!

Your daddy!?!:blush:


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 28, 2011)

MassEMT-B said:


> So, who’s watching GSP vs. Shields on Saturday?



Are we talking baseball?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 28, 2011)

My mom paid for my prom crap, my dress was 200, shoes plus dying were 150, hair was godawfully expensive. They even charged us for a spray of glitter from a sample can. Ridiculous. 

Prom was such an awful awful experience for me.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Apr 28, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Are we talking baseball?



No, its a pay per view UFC fight.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 28, 2011)

MassEMT-B said:


> No, its a pay per view UFC fight.



You waste money on that fake crap?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 28, 2011)

medic417 said:


> You waste money on that fake crap?



Alot less fake then WWE


----------



## medic417 (Apr 28, 2011)

firefite said:


> Alot less fake then WWE



I put them in about the same class of fake.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Apr 28, 2011)

Nope, a friend I use to work with does. He invites a bunch of people over to his house to watch it .


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 28, 2011)

medic417 said:


> I put them in about the same class of fake.



I have watched both and at least for me they are nowhere near the same class. I've been on medical for a fight at a local casino and the wounds were all real. UFC doesn't seem fake to me


----------



## Sasha (Apr 28, 2011)

Georges St. Pierre and Anderson Silva are my boys! <3


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 28, 2011)

Pick up my motorcycle tomorrow.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 28, 2011)

firefite said:


> I have watched both and at least for me they are nowhere near the same class. I've been on medical for a fight at a local casino and the wounds were all real. UFC doesn't seem fake to me



How do you think an old man like me can keep winning unless it's fake?:wacko:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 28, 2011)

medic417 said:


> How do you think an old man like me can keep winning unless it's fake?:wacko:



I thought Sasha let you win?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 28, 2011)

medic417 said:


> How do you think an old man like me can keep winning unless it's fake?:wacko:



UFC is 100% real. Old men like you don't win...


----------



## DillR (Apr 28, 2011)

Did some ride along time today 

The Ambo overheated and stopped... right in the middle of the busiest street in town.

Wonderful. :glare:


----------



## DillR (Apr 28, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Georges St. Pierre and Anderson Silva are my boys! <3



St. Pierre FTW, that man is a beast.

(oops, double post.  )


----------



## Sasha (Apr 28, 2011)

DillR said:


> St. Pierre FTW, that man is a beast.
> 
> (oops, double post.  )



The only good thing to come out of Canada.

I used to be a Forrest Griffin fan until the baby ran from the octagon.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 28, 2011)

Go to Spokeo.com

And remove yourself. 

It has so much personal info on there. It had my address, my job, my facebook, how much money I made last year, a pic of my house, my families name. It's ridiculous.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Go to Spokeo.com
> 
> And remove yourself.
> 
> It has so much personal info on there. It had my address, my job, my facebook, how much money I made last year, a pic of my house, my families name. It's ridiculous.



http://www.snopes.com/computer/internet/spokeo.asp


----------



## Aprz (Apr 29, 2011)

Nobody is gonna stop by chat today? :? I'm actually getting reading done thanks to you guys! <_<


----------



## cOmpressor (Apr 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> The only good thing to come out of Canada.



Well said. He will destroy Shields but that will only buy GSP a bit more time until Silva puts the boots to him hard.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 29, 2011)

im at a counter protest of the wbc. weee.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> im at a counter protest of the wbc. weee.



Not today, Fred.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Apr 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Georges St. Pierre and Anderson Silva are my boys! <3



So, what are you going to do when they fight? If GSP beats Sheilds, which he most likely will, they want GSP to fight Silva .


----------



## DillR (Apr 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> im at a counter protest of the wbc. weee.



Those are always fun. I find it sad how they indocrinate those kids with those hate-filled values though... <_<


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> im at a counter protest of the wbc. weee.



+ 100!  Those guys are really a waste of oxygen.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 29, 2011)

Yay! My new stethoscope arrived!


----------



## nemedic (Apr 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Yay! My new stethoscope arrived!



What did you get?


----------



## fast65 (Apr 29, 2011)

nemedic said:


> What did you get?



Littmann Master Classic II, black edition


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 29, 2011)

Heading to Alabama as part of the Red Cross response. See ya in two weeks.

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## medicRob (Apr 29, 2011)

My baby made his first honor roll today!!!


----------



## nemedic (Apr 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Littmann Master Classic II, black edition



Love the black editions. Mine is a master cardiology. Used to use a cardiology 3 I received as a gift after I finished my EMT class, but my car thought it would serve a higher purpose as its chew toy. When I went online to buy a replacement, found a sale where the master cardiology was only $20, give or take more than buying the cardiology 3 would've been.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 29, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Love the black editions. Mine is a master cardiology. Used to use a cardiology 3 I received as a gift after I finished my EMT class, but my car thought it would serve a higher purpose as its chew toy. When I went online to buy a replacement, found a sale where the master cardiology was only $20, give or take more than buying the cardiology 3 would've been.



Before I got the Littman 3200, I had the Master Classic II. I loved that stethoscope. It lasted me from the beginning of nursing and EMT school (started at the same time) all the way til this year when I bought the 3200. Just be careful leaving your littmans in the rig, they tend to walk off.


----------



## nemedic (Apr 29, 2011)

One perk of the site I used is that they offered free engraving. Got first and last name engraved, and have the serial # noted in a file on my phone and computer


----------



## fast65 (Apr 29, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Before I got the Littman 3200, I had the Master Classic II. I loved that stethoscope. It lasted me from the beginning of nursing and EMT school (started at the same time) all the way til this year when I bought the 3200. Just be careful leaving your littmans in the rig, they tend to walk off.



I'm pretty excited to use it tomorrow in the ED. I was a little worried about it walking off so I just got my name engraved on it, hopefully that will mitigate the problem.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I'm pretty excited to use it tomorrow in the ED. I was a little worried about it walking off so I just got my name engraved on it, hopefully that will mitigate the problem.



Unless someone with your name gets it, lol. You will like the steth. I enjoyed the hell out of mine.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 29, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Unless someone with your name gets it, lol. You will like the steth. I enjoyed the hell out of mine.



Damn, foiled again  yah, I'm really excited to take it for a spin, although, everyone seems to think I'm crazy for being this excited over a stethoscope


----------



## medic417 (Apr 29, 2011)

All right back off subject people.  

Wow dual survivor is weird.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Damn, foiled again  yah, I'm really excited to take it for a spin, although, everyone seems to think I'm crazy for being this excited over a stethoscope



I'm still using my $20 stethoscope from EMT school. I really need to get a better one. Our ambulances carry the cheap $20 ones also lol.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 29, 2011)

medic417 said:


> All right back off subject people.
> 
> Wow dual survivor is weird.



This is true, I'm rather surprised that the ex-army guy hasn't killed the naturalist yet


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> This is true, I'm rather surprised that the ex-army guy hasn't killed the naturalist yet


I'm thinking it's because the camera crew would know where the body was buried.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 29, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'm thinking it's because the camera crew would know where the body was buried.



I suppose that's a good point, BUT, couldn't it just look like an accident


----------



## nemedic (Apr 30, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'm thinking it's because the camera crew would know where the body was buried.



easy way to fix that problem, kill the camera crew too. That way, no witnesses


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 30, 2011)

Nurse:  Here is you on-dance-stron
Brown:  You mean on-dan-set-ron?
Nurse: Stop taking the piss 
Brown:  I'm not!, thats how I thought it was pronounced
Nurse:  Yeah OK .... 

And Brown thought generic names where supposed to make things easier?


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 30, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Nurse:  Here is you on-dance-stron
> Brown:  You mean on-dan-set-ron?
> Nurse: Stop taking the piss
> Brown:  I'm not!, thats how I thought it was pronounced
> ...



I've always thought that med sounded like it's named after a robot.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 30, 2011)

I used to have a difficult time saying albuterol, lol. Should've seen all the EMT students that had a difficult time saying atenolol when we were doing cardiac scenarios when I played the patient.


----------



## foxfire (Apr 30, 2011)

Aprz said:


> I used to have a difficult time saying albuterol, lol. Should've seen all the EMT students that had a difficult time saying atenolol when we were doing cardiac scenarios when I played the patient.


I still get my tongue all tangled up when I am speaking English let alone drug names.:wacko:


----------



## Sasha (Apr 30, 2011)

Failed the chicken nugget challenge


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 30, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Failed the chicken nugget challenge



It's not the size of the TV that matters, but rather, the plethora of McNuggets.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Failed the chicken nugget challenge



I am unaware of such a challenge


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 30, 2011)

hotel has been riding all day.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 30, 2011)

I will pay someone 100 dollars to come clean my condo for me. It's only 600 square feet and was cleaned as recently as 1974. Any takers?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 30, 2011)

If you call 911, you're asking for my help.  If you're asking for my help, take my damn medical advice and forget your hard headedness, because I know a helluva lot more about medicine than you.

Could have saved a $15,000 helicopter flight (that you wont pay) and your heart.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 30, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I will pay someone 100 dollars to come clean my condo for me. It's only 600 square feet and was cleaned as recently as 1974. Any takers?



Throw in a DVD copy of The Goonies, and you have a deal.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 30, 2011)

Currently on paid administrative leave while admin "investigates an incident". Being paid to sit at home isn't as much fun as you'd think...


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 30, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Currently on paid administrative leave while admin "investigates an incident". Being paid to sit at home isn't as much fun as you'd think...



Dude, I seriously hope they get the wits about them on this issue.  So dumb.


Atleast they have the courtesy of still paying.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 30, 2011)

Im a dumbass. I told a hospice pt to get well soon. Durrr


----------



## medic417 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Im a dumbass. I told a hospice pt to get well soon. Durrr



Reminds me of the card Larry the cable guy got for his mom's funeral, "Get well soon".

Hey we all say things with no harm intended.  I'm sure like myself it will not be your last misspeak.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 30, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Throw in a DVD copy of The Goonies, and you have a deal.



I actually had a copy of that on VHS until my last move.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 30, 2011)

Lost my sunglasses. Didnt like any at the mall stand and only has 20 bucks on me. The lady gave me a pair of mens sunglasses.

Theyre so totally mens glasses.... i feel like a trend setter


----------



## Emma (Apr 30, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> hotel has been riding all day.




At least the motorcycle won't get mad that you're posting on a forum during the date.


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 30, 2011)

I was just asked by my little 3 year old cousin if I'm from their world.


----------



## nemedic (Apr 30, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> I was just asked by my little 3 year old cousin if I'm from their world.



At least yours didn't threaten to throw you in a dumpster. Said I should give him another cookie or else. I replied "or else what?" "or else I'll throw you in the dumpster"


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 30, 2011)

nemedic said:


> At least yours didn't threaten to throw you in a dumpster. Said I should give him another cookie or else. I replied "or else what?" "or else I'll throw you in the dumpster"



Lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 30, 2011)

The 100 degree plus temps are on their way. 

And I just had to replace my whole sprinkler system after the pipes decided to break causing me to shut off all the water to the house.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 1, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> I was just asked by my little 3 year old cousin if I'm from their world.



What was your answer?


----------



## Tommerag (May 1, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> What was your answer?



I assured her I was, didn't feel like being mean haha


----------



## foxfire (May 1, 2011)

I hate wearing what little bit of makeup I do have. Makes my nose itchy, and I can't scratch it!:glare:


----------



## HotelCo (May 1, 2011)

foxfire said:


> I hate wearing what little bit of makeup I do have. Makes my nose itchy, and I can't scratch it!:glare:



I thought you were a guy... Lol


----------



## Sasha (May 1, 2011)

Ive named the ghost that haunts my truck Thelma.


----------



## Sasha (May 1, 2011)

Ps suddenly having a running board is gonna kill me.


----------



## Anjel (May 1, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I thought you were a guy... Lol



Thought the same exact thing. Didn't wanna say anything lol


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 1, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I thought you were a guy... Lol



Still could be


----------



## HotelCo (May 1, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Still could be



http://www.instantrimshot.com/


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 1, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I thought you were a guy... Lol



Ah ha ha ha ha!!!

Am I the only one who know she was a gal? Lol!


----------



## medicRob (May 1, 2011)

Got all of my stuff packed and ready for the movers in the morning. Move in day is tomorrow.


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 1, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ah ha ha ha ha!!!
> 
> Am I the only one who know she was a gal? Lol!



Nope, I knew it too!


----------



## crazycajun (May 1, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Got all of my stuff packed and ready for the movers in the morning. Move in day is tomorrow.



Where you moving to Rob?


----------



## medicRob (May 1, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> Where you moving to Rob?



Moving into a new condo down town.


----------



## Sasha (May 1, 2011)

Pt told me i smile too much. :-(


----------



## medicRob (May 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Pt told me i smile too much. :-(



Nothing wrong with smiling too much. You have a pretty smile.


----------



## MrBrown (May 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Pt told me i smile too much. :-(



But is it a nice smile or a creepy one like the Joker in the original Batman?


----------



## nemedic (May 1, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> But is it a nice smile or a creepy one like the Joker in the original Batman?


The creepy smile is OK as long as you don't have the creepy voice to go along with it


----------



## rmabrey (May 1, 2011)

I need to stop procrastinating. It makes the end of the semester suck


----------



## foxfire (May 1, 2011)

Oops


----------



## foxfire (May 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Thought the same exact thing. Didn't wanna say anything lol


OK, FYI for everyone, 
* foxfire stands tall on soap box *  
I am a girl, if need be I can change my profile pic to prove it. Now you all have been informed, that is all.

* foxfire puts away soap box and moves on to other things*


----------



## JPINFV (May 1, 2011)

foxfire said:


> OK, FYI for everyone,
> * foxfire stands tall on soap box *
> I am a girl, if need be I can change my profile pic to prove it. Now you all have been informed, that is all.
> 
> * foxfire puts away soap box and moves on to other things*



I think we could use some photographic evidence...


----------



## Shishkabob (May 1, 2011)

Photos are always good.


Unless they aren't good........


----------



## MrBrown (May 2, 2011)

Brown is making home made guac to go with Brown's home made burritos while jamming to the 1975 Rolling Thunder Revue bootleg collection


----------



## usalsfyre (May 2, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown did not know Fry had a blog



Kind of a new thing, link is in my profile. 

Figured it might be better to rant over there than in here constantly .


----------



## Anjel (May 2, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Kind of a new thing, link is in my profile.



uh...negative


----------



## usalsfyre (May 2, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> uh...negative



Hmm, dangit...

Link is here

Edited to fix the freaking link...


----------



## medicRob (May 2, 2011)

Watching a sappy 40s movie about love and romance again.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 2, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Hmm, dangit...
> 
> Link is here
> 
> Edited to fix the freaking link...



Nice blog man. I likes!


----------



## foxfire (May 2, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I think we could use some photographic evidence...



here is your proof


----------



## Anjel (May 2, 2011)

foxfire said:


> here is your proof



 I see no proof.


----------



## foxfire (May 2, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I see no proof.


Well you are soppose to see a picture but I guess I need to figure out how to upload a pic again. Pic arrival time TBA.B)


----------



## Anjel (May 2, 2011)

Passed my final Bio test with an 81! 

Anatomy and Physiology here I come.


----------



## Sasha (May 2, 2011)

Im feeling extra patriotic today, so when i saw an army man walking down the street i gavr him a hug and my partner and i jusy continued on our way


----------



## Shishkabob (May 2, 2011)

My partner was vomitting violently.   I gave him Zofran.   He then called a supervisor to get a replacement so he could go home...and let it slip that I gave him the Zofran. 


The supervisor promptly said that was a no no and that he would be having a talk with me. 



Yay being helpful.


----------



## Seaglass (May 2, 2011)

Princess dress+bunker coat=best kid's costume ever. 



Sasha said:


> Im a dumbass. I told a hospice pt to get well soon. Durrr



Been there, done that.


----------



## medicstudent101 (May 2, 2011)

Linuss said:


> My partner was vomitting violently.   I gave him Zofran.   He then called a supervisor to get a replacement so he could go home...and let it slip that I gave him the Zofran.
> 
> 
> The supervisor promptly said that was a no no and that he would be having a talk with me.
> ...



As far as I see it, you had every intention on transporting him to the hospital once another crew member arrived. Once the replacement got there, your partner decided he didn't want to go to the hospital. An SOR was signed once the other crew member had arrived and all was good.


----------



## medicRob (May 2, 2011)




----------



## fast65 (May 2, 2011)

medicRob said:


>



As if it wasn't bad enough that I had to listen to the nurses in the OR talk about the royal wedding all day and "omg, did you see her dress?!"...now I have that song stuck in my head. Thanks Rob


----------



## medicRob (May 2, 2011)

Well, I am officially moved in to the condo. I am awaiting my authorization key for the building's 100 mbps line. Until then, I am on my usual Clear account.


----------



## fast65 (May 2, 2011)

Wow, very nice Rob, congrats on the new place!


----------



## foxfire (May 2, 2011)

fast65 said:


> As if it wasn't bad enough that I had to listen to the nurses in the OR talk about the royal wedding all day and "omg, did you see her dress?!"...now I have that song stuck in my head. Thanks Rob


Ahhhhh! Don't remind me, I have heard nothing else today.  *foxfire growls a threat of trauma to the next person who even mentions the wedding* h34r:


----------



## foxfire (May 2, 2011)

Classy place rob. I like it.^_^


----------



## Aprz (May 2, 2011)

Sorry Brown, but I'm moving into MedicRob's place.


----------



## fast65 (May 2, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Ahhhhh! Don't remind me, I have heard nothing else today.  *foxfire growls a threat of trauma to the next person who even mentions the wedding* h34r:



royal wedding...


----------



## HotelCo (May 2, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Well, I am officially moved in to the condo. I am awaiting my authorization key for the building's 100 mbps line. Until then, I am on my usual Clear account.



Are these stock images?


----------



## medicRob (May 2, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Are these stock images?



No, these are images of the actual condo that were used for the listing with Summit Properties. This is the exact one.

Third listing on this page:
http://homes.mitula.us/homes/encore-nashville


----------



## medic417 (May 2, 2011)

medicRob said:


> No, these are images of the actual condo that were used for the listing with Summit Properties. This is the exact one.
> 
> Third listing on this page:
> http://homes.mitula.us/homes/encore-nashville



So are you my rich amigo?

Looks nice man.  Congrats.


----------



## medicRob (May 2, 2011)

medic417 said:


> So are you my rich amigo?
> 
> Looks nice man.  Congrats.



Nah, not rich. I have wanted to live here for years, I always said when I got my NP, I was going to take the leap. I'm gonna take some pictures of my own tomorrow once I get everything settled.


----------



## HotelCo (May 2, 2011)

medicRob said:


> No, these are images of the actual condo that were used for the listing with Summit Properties. This is the exact one.
> 
> Third listing on this page:
> http://homes.mitula.us/homes/encore-nashville



That's what I meant. They aren't pictures of your place, as you have it, right?


----------



## medicRob (May 2, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> That's what I meant. They aren't pictures of your place, as you have it, right?



Those pictures are of the actual condo as it was staged (they come furnished). I have an interior designer coming Friday, we are going to go with a Retrofuturism theme from the 50s.


----------



## exodus (May 3, 2011)

This is connor, he will eat your brains.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 3, 2011)

Actually had to stop in the middle of the road while going code 3, get out of the rig and tell the family member to stop following us after we told him not to follow us in the first place.


----------



## medicRob (May 3, 2011)

exodus said:


> This is connor, he will eat your brains.



Noice! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWhxCB0ndJE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 3, 2011)

exodus said:


> This is connor, he will eat your brains.



That is a creepy looking bird.


----------



## enjoynz (May 3, 2011)

exodus said:


> This is connor, he will eat your brains.



Exodus what are you doing with an Aussie Chick?


----------



## enjoynz (May 3, 2011)

BTW...please take back your tornado's USA. 
Us Kiwi's, have know idea how to act when one hits!
http://www.stuff.co.nz/dominion-post/news/4956661/One-killed-after-tornado-hits


----------



## rmabrey (May 3, 2011)

Test is done, now i wait :sad:


----------



## Sasha (May 3, 2011)

I hate birds. They're satans little helpers.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 3, 2011)

Every time I come back to this site after being away for any length of time, I'm expecting this thread to be locked... glad I've been wrong every time


----------



## rmabrey (May 3, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Every time I come back to this site after being away for any length of time, I'm expecting this thread to be locked... glad I've been wrong every time



I always fear the same thing on a few other forums i frequent


----------



## TransportJockey (May 3, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> I always fear the same thing on a few other forums i frequent



I haven't been to Jeepforum in a while, but there was a thread trying to get to a million posts that's been closed once or twice... It functions like this thread does


----------



## rmabrey (May 3, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I haven't been to Jeepforum in a while, but there was a thread trying to get to a million posts that's been closed once or twice... It functions like this thread does



There is one on an indiana specific gun forum that had 200,000 post when they closed it. We're up to part 4 of that thread now. It gets closed every 20,000 post cause it was breaking the server


----------



## rmabrey (May 3, 2011)

This wait is killing me. Ive probably refreshed the NREMT website 100 times since i got home.....even though I know the results wont be up yet


----------



## TransportJockey (May 3, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> There is one on an indiana specific gun forum that had 200,000 post when they closed it. We're up to part 4 of that thread now. It gets closed every 20,000 post cause it was breaking the server



A lot of subforums on GlockTalk have threads like that. I hang out in the 10mm one a lot...


----------



## TransportJockey (May 3, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> This wait is killing me. Ive probably refreshed the NREMT website 100 times since i got home.....even though I know the results wont be up yet



Heh, I had to wait a whole weekend for my EMT-I results to be posted. That was a VERY long weekend


----------



## rmabrey (May 3, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh, I had to wait a whole weekend for my EMT-I results to be posted. That was a VERY long weekend



No way I could do that right now.


----------



## rmabrey (May 3, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> A lot of subforums on GlockTalk have threads like that. I hang out in the 10mm one a lot...



Nice to see a fellow Glock fan boy


----------



## HotelCo (May 3, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> No way I could do that right now.



Medic, or Basic?


----------



## rmabrey (May 3, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Medic, or Basic?



Basic


----------



## medic417 (May 3, 2011)

enjoynz said:


> BTW...please take back your tornado's USA.
> Us Kiwi's, have know idea how to act when one hits!
> http://www.stuff.co.nz/dominion-post/news/4956661/One-killed-after-tornado-hits



You just find the most in bred looking person and have them get interviewed on TV describing and trying to make the noises the tornado does.  :lol:

I have lived in areas with tornadoes most of my life.  They are are like ninjas they just appear and disappear with no real warning.


----------



## medic417 (May 3, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Basic



Check now you are on there.  h34r:


----------



## Sasha (May 3, 2011)

Yay OT for meeee.


----------



## medic417 (May 3, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Nice to see a fellow Glock fan boy



Why would anyone want to own a brick?  Many better quality and better handling firearms out there.


----------



## medic417 (May 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Yay OT for meeee.



Vacation starts tomorrow night for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, YAAAYYYYY.


----------



## medic417 (May 3, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Basic





medic417 said:


> Check now you are on there.  h34r:



Well?


----------



## medic417 (May 3, 2011)

11000


----------



## MrBrown (May 3, 2011)

So an interesting thing happened to Brown .... 

This dishevelled looking old bugger Brown was drinking one last cup of coffee with who has just wandered down to New Orleans from being a cook in great north woods and apparently got to the diner by hitching down the foggy ruins of time along Highway 61 stared blankly at Brown and asked so where you've been, what did you see, what did you hear and who did you meet young one?

Perhaps unfortunate, perhaps not, Brown has seen and heard too much, been too many places and met too many people.  

He then asked, so Brown what are you going to do now young one?

Brown is going back out before the rain starts-a fallin'

... Brown wonders who that crazy old bugger was


----------



## Sasha (May 3, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Why would anyone want to own a brick?  Many better quality and better handling firearms out there.



I found a pink hello kitty AK-47. I want it.


----------



## JPINFV (May 3, 2011)




----------



## rmabrey (May 3, 2011)

medic417 said:


> well?



i passed!!


----------



## rmabrey (May 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I found a pink hello kitty AK-47. I want it.





JPINFV said:


>



Thats a California "safe" AR, with the exception of the mag capacity


----------



## rmabrey (May 3, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Why would anyone want to own a brick?  Many better quality and better handling firearms out there.



To each their own. I just shoot glocks very well.


----------



## JPINFV (May 3, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Thats a California "safe" AR, with the exception of the mag capacity


Yes... it's an AR, but it's a Hello Kitty AR...

It's also California safe just because it's not an evil black rifle, but a cuddly pink rifle.


----------



## Anjel (May 3, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> i passed!!



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## rmabrey (May 3, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Yes... it's an AR, but it's a Hello Kitty AR...
> 
> It's also California safe just because it's not an evil black rifle, but a cuddly pink rifle.



I still want one, but in Ninja turtles


----------



## rmabrey (May 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Congrats!!!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 3, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Thats a California "safe" AR, with the exception of the mag capacity



The lighter side of repealing don't ask don't tell


----------



## usalsfyre (May 3, 2011)

Back on duty, thank goodness...


----------



## Shishkabob (May 3, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Back on duty, thank goodness...



Atleast you got a few days paid vacation 




Now... wanna work a 48 in O-town?  h34r:


----------



## usalsfyre (May 3, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Now... wanna work a 48 in O-town?  h34r:


They didn't clear you off that? :blink:


----------



## Shishkabob (May 3, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> They didn't clear you off that? :blink:



Nope, still no email yet.


Hey, you're the one that works with Jonesy.  I emailed her asking to have my requested shifts accepted to be un-mandated at a station 3.5 hours away... so we'll see....




We were talking about mandated shifts last night at the station... kind of odd that VZ people are mandated to the east side WAY more than you guys are mandated to the west side... h34r:


----------



## usalsfyre (May 3, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Nope, still no email yet.
> 
> 
> Hey, you're the one that works with Jonesy.  I emailed her asking to have my requested shifts accepted to be un-mandated at a station 3.5 hours away... so we'll see....
> ...



Less trucks on the west side and more floats seem to live over there...plus ya'll are some OT hounds.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 3, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> ...plus ya'll are some OT hounds.


.

Well, maybe not you...but there's one guy at your station who used to work more than he was off


----------



## Shishkabob (May 3, 2011)

Hey, I already do 80 hours of OT a month... why mandate me for more, 4 hours away from where I live?!   :angry:



It's not nearly as bad for the rest of you who generally live within 30 minutes of your normal station.  I laugh when someone complains about a mandate an hour away...


----------



## usalsfyre (May 3, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Hey, I already do 80 hours of OT a month... why mandate me for more, 4 hours away from where I live?!   :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not nearly as bad for the rest of you who generally live within 30 minutes of your normal station.  I laugh when someone complains about a mandate an hour away...



That I have no idea, and you have a right to be angry. The mandate situation was supposed to get better, I don't know what the hold up is.

Far off OT sucks. Farthest I've gone for OT is Brownwood, and the price that company had to pay me was high...


----------



## rmabrey (May 3, 2011)

Its a strange feeling. Ive worked in the same job since i was 16......thats 11 years, and tomorrow I start looking for a new job.


----------



## rmabrey (May 3, 2011)

Or im gonna drink a lot of beer tonight and sleep in all day.


----------



## RockDoc (May 3, 2011)

Hey, bigbaldguy---are you interested in going on the payroll for Wednesday night and Thursday night?   Call me.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 3, 2011)

Well, my sister down in TX had a spontaneous pneumo the other night in her left lung and a "threatened collapse" (according to what she says the doc said) in her right. :-S

Her roommate called 911 after she passed out and then began to develop severe trouble breathing. She said a really nice medic from ETMC took care of her. I love some of those ETMC crews. I did some work with them while I was down there.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 3, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> She said a really nice medic from ETMC took care of her. I love some of those ETMC crews. I did some work with them while I was down there.


7-Up pants! And according to friends that work over there, they're finally getting ready to get real pain management protocols.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 3, 2011)

Real pain protocols at ETMC?!  Now they just need to work on the spinal clearance....



The one that will shock me is if Dallas gets analgesics ever again.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 3, 2011)

Linuss said:


> The one that will shock me is if Dallas gets analgesics ever again.


It's not like they'd use them if they did. Besides, they're going to roll the call anyway .


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 4, 2011)

RockDoc said:


> Hey, bigbaldguy---are you interested in going on the payroll for Wednesday night and Thursday night?   Call me.



Sorry I'm volunteering at the creek those days.


----------



## MrBrown (May 4, 2011)

Linuss said:


> The one that will shock me is if Dallas gets analgesics ever again.



Gosh Brown knows its only a quick trip to Parkland, Baylor or Methodist but seriously!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 4, 2011)

Interviews for the new job lined up! 

I. Can't. Wait!!!


----------



## Aprz (May 4, 2011)

Desperate student becoming terrible one.


----------



## medicRob (May 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Li5nMsXg1Lk&feature=BFa&list=PLFF903D75F2A3D657&index=8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasha (May 4, 2011)

Its official. Im adding pack mule and furniture mover to my resume.


----------



## Sasha (May 4, 2011)

Lesson of the day: dont go near dennys while still in uniform. It is like a beacon to the homeless.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 5, 2011)

Gosh darn. Matt took us offline right before I could post my HotelCo one half. 

I was posting on a date yesterday.  Except the only problem was that I was alone. :-( My date was on call, so naturally, as soon as our lunch was served, she got called in. :-S


----------



## Anjel (May 5, 2011)

Waiting for my dialysis patient to clot.

I had such a boring night.


----------



## MrBrown (May 5, 2011)

OK Black, go left at the lights here, yeah left here, bloody Honda Civic bugger off, go down here, um, Khyber Pass Road then go right at the end, all the way down until we get to Mount Albert Road

Hmmm .... which to use, wail or yelp .... better turn the lights on Brown supposes 

City 3 calls Ambulance, top of Grafton bridge, responding .... 

Oh bloody hell, turns out this phone thingo Brown has has a GPS on it


----------



## Sasha (May 5, 2011)

wtf.. i could have sworn there were more posts here yesterday.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 5, 2011)

I was reminded yesterday, no matter how much frustrated I get with management, or the direction this particular arm of medicine, or long hours, how much I really LOVE being able to provide top-notch care to the best of my ability. Medicine is pretty damn cool folks, and until you almost get it taken away you might not realize it.


----------



## MrBrown (May 5, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I was reminded yesterday, no matter how much frustrated I get with management, or the direction this particular arm of medicine, or long hours, how much I really LOVE being able to provide top-notch care to the best of my ability. Medicine is pretty damn cool folks, and until you almost get it taken away you might not realize it.



People do not truly appreciate what they have the ability to do until they do not have the ability to do it.  Trust Brown, Brown knows.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 5, 2011)

For a 12 hour shift: 8 hours of normal pay, 4 hours of overtime pay, anything over 12 hours in a single day gives you double time. Now if I work on a holiday I could get double time + holiday pay. One of the really nice perks of being non-union. B)


----------



## rmabrey (May 5, 2011)

Sasha said:


> wtf.. i could have sworn there were more posts here yesterday.



There were.

On that note, Indiana DHS sucks. 2 Emails and 8 phone calls since Tuesday and nothing


----------



## medicRob (May 5, 2011)

Got my first prescriber email foward from the FDA (by way of one of our clinical education specialists) in my work inbox today. While the email itself is inconsequential, the fact that it was the first official document in my email recognizing me as a prescriber is in itself a personal milestone. To sum it up, $h!* just got real. 

</sappy stuff>


----------



## Anjel (May 5, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Got my first prescriber email foward from the FDA (by way of one of our clinical education specialists) in my work inbox today. While the email itself is inconsequential, the fact that it was the first official document in my email recognizing me as a prescriber is in itself a personal milestone. To sum it up, $h!* just got real.
> 
> </sappy stuff>



Awww that's awesome rob. Congrats.


----------



## medicstudent101 (May 5, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Got my first prescriber email foward from the FDA (by way of one of our clinical education specialists) in my work inbox today. While the email itself is inconsequential, the fact that it was the first official document in my email recognizing me as a prescriber is in itself a personal milestone. To sum it up, $h!* just got real.
> 
> </sappy stuff>



Very nice sir, I know it's well deserved. Hopefully I'll be in the same position in the not so far away future B)


----------



## MrBrown (May 5, 2011)

City 3 calls Ambulance, status two patient for hospital shortly


----------



## abckidsmom (May 5, 2011)

I witnessed the aftermath of the bloody decapitations of 10 adolescents.  Bodies were strewn everywhere!





A dog apparently got into our chicken coop


----------



## nemedic (May 5, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Got my first prescriber email foward from the FDA (by way of one of our clinical education specialists) in my work inbox today. While the email itself is inconsequential, the fact that it was the first official document in my email recognizing me as a prescriber is in itself a personal milestone. To sum it up, $h!* just got real.



In that case, can you find me my precioussssssss Vicodinsssss? Those damn underpants gnomes stole my precioussssssss, and the evil ER Docs won't give me any moressssss. 



Edit: jk, not really addicted to Vicodin......ketamine is my thing..........


----------



## HotelCo (May 5, 2011)

Applied to a local 911 company, and
They haven't called me back yet. If I don't hear back from them by next week, I'll be sending off my reciprocity apps to TX, Kansas, and south carolina. 

I can't keep doing these bull:censored: IFT calls.


----------



## Anjel (May 6, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Applied to a local 911 company, and
> They haven't called me back yet. If I don't hear back from them by next week, I'll be sending off my reciprocity apps to TX, Kansas, and south carolina.
> 
> I can't keep doing these bull:censored: IFT calls.



Good luck


----------



## usalsfyre (May 6, 2011)

Just finished reading a news story that mentioned medical marijuana. The comments string at the bottom made me realize why medicine is failing in the US...


----------



## Sasha (May 6, 2011)

Felt like a firefighter today.


----------



## rwik123 (May 6, 2011)

Last day of highschool was today.   Time flies


----------



## HotelCo (May 6, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Last day of highschool was today.   Time flies



:censored:, I feel old.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 6, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> :censored:, I feel old.



And I'm older than you.


----------



## Anjel (May 6, 2011)

I do my first event tomorrow as an EMT. 

All by myself.

Got cleared from FTO yesterday lol This will be fun.


----------



## medicstudent101 (May 6, 2011)

Just got back from a decent trauma. Car said hello to a creek with a decent amount of frontal intrusion. Hello trauma alert B)


----------



## usalsfyre (May 6, 2011)

medicstudent101 said:


> Just got back from a decent trauma. Car said hello to a creek with a decent amount of frontal intrusion. Hello trauma alert B)



Mechanism, schmecanisim....were there any physiologic disruptions?


----------



## medicstudent101 (May 6, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Mechanism, schmecanisim....were there any physiologic disruptions?



Tis true good sir. Not really though. The driver of the vehicle ran from the police due to issues with his 'questionable' criminal history. The passenger was unrestrained, air bags deployed with the front dash dented in from the inside. Physical exam was unremarkable with good vitals. Only complaint was right knee pain, exam of said knee was unremarkable as well; PMS good. Saying that, the MOI was definitely there for potential injury.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 6, 2011)

medicstudent101 said:


> Tis true good sir. Not really though. The driver of the vehicle ran from the police due to issues with his 'questionable' criminal history.


You'll find these kind of folks are absolutely indestructible. Forget Superman, all you need to do is smoke a little meth and have a few warrants to be bullet proof. 




medicstudent101 said:


> The passenger was unrestrained, air bags deployed with the front dash dented in from the inside. Physical exam was unremarkable with good vitals. Only complaint was right knee pain, exam of said knee was unremarkable as well; PMS good. Saying that, the MOI was definitely there for potential injury.


Yep, MOI is to alert you to POTENTIAL injury. with good vitals and unremarkable exam I wouldn't have trauma alerted the guy, no matter how cool the wreck looked. 

That said, you've got to be pretty sure of your physical exam to do this..

Just so we stay off topic, anyone have any recommendations for a good, used small car?


----------



## MrBrown (May 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> And I'm older than you.



And Brown is older older than you


----------



## medicstudent101 (May 6, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> You'll find these kind of folks are absolutely indestructible. Forget Superman, all you need to do is smoke a little meth and have a few warrants to be bullet proof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I completely agree, but the our sponsoring hospital that we're affiliated with is trying to get their Level 2 TC. So they complain every time we don't call one of those in. They're trying to be more 'pro-active'. But yes, off topic. 

Small car? No. 
You're from Texas by God so get a truck!


----------



## usalsfyre (May 6, 2011)

medicstudent101 said:


> I completely agree, but the our sponsoring hospital that we're affiliated with is trying to get their Level 2 TC.


I work for a company that has a sponsoring hospital, so I understand and will cut you a break. Working for a hospital can be a pain in the b@lls....



medicstudent101 said:


> Small car? No.
> You're from Texas by God so get a truck!


I've got one! The commute is getting to expensive :wacko:.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 6, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Last day of highschool was today.   Time flies



Sure does, I graduated in 2008.....wow. Now I'm almost done with college! :wacko:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 6, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Just so we stay off topic, anyone have any recommendations for a good, used small car?



I like Subarus, but they aren't the best on fuel mileage. Any car I have has to do well in the snow, so a Subaru is my first choice.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 6, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> :censored:, I feel old.





Linuss said:


> And I'm older than you.





lightsandsirens5 said:


> Sure does, I graduated in 2008.....



Zoinks....apparently I'm an old guy around here....


----------



## usalsfyre (May 6, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I like Subarus, but they aren't the best on fuel mileage. Any car I have has to do well in the snow, so a Subaru is my first choice.


It doesn't take much to do better than the 13 I'm getting right now.


----------



## rmabrey (May 6, 2011)

Still no call back from DHS. I would like to finalize my certs and get copies in to the companies I applied at sometime soon :sad:


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 6, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> And Brown is older older than you



And I'm older than you. How is it at 26 I feel ancient?:sad:


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 6, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Zoinks....apparently I'm an old guy around here....



Not even close....


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 6, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> And I'm older than you. How is it at 26 I feel ancient?:sad:



And in a decade you'll be as old as me but I'll still be older. How is that fair!


----------



## AustinNative (May 7, 2011)

Ug.  Just finished taking the Ops module test.  Final Monday, then NREMT on the following Tuesday.  EYE ON THE PRIZE. 

Oh Pre-hospitol Emergency Care Ninth Edition, how I hateth thee...


----------



## Tommerag (May 7, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Sure does, I graduated in 2008.....wow. Now I'm almost done with college! :wacko:



Dang kids haha

Dont worry i graduated in '06 and Im still not done with college. You'll beat me to it.

Although looking over my degree requirements I did realize I only need 47 more credits to go. Someday I may have a BS. Now if I could only get a BS in BS i would be on my MS for BS.


----------



## Aprz (May 7, 2011)

Chat is always empty now!


----------



## exodus (May 7, 2011)

So my first legal alcohol purchase I don't get carded


----------



## MrBrown (May 7, 2011)

Ambulance calls City 3 

City 3, at destination just doing a quick clean up

Thanks City 3, R99 awaits, Meadowbank, priority one, seven delta

Oh bloody hell Black, um right, go down Grafton road and it'll be faster to hop on the motorway, exit at Green Lane then it looks like through Remuera, easy, faster than going through town and Oreki

Lets see, turn on the flashy thingadongles and what you reckon Black, lets use high-low today, that'll do 

City 3, responding, glad wrap at the ready!


----------



## LucidResq (May 7, 2011)

exodus said:


> So my first legal alcohol purchase I don't get carded



Hahahaha isn't that lame?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 7, 2011)

exodus said:


> So my first legal alcohol purchase I don't get carded



Yeah I've never been carded since I've turned 21.  Probably just the confidence you get KNOWING you're 21 as opposed to ACTING like you're 21 is enough?   :glare:


----------



## HotelCo (May 7, 2011)

Hotel was just in a motorcycle accident. I'm alright. Debating going to the ER. my knee is jacked.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 7, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Hotel was just in a motorcycle accident. I'm alright. Debating going to the ER. my knee is jacked.



Are you asking us if you should go to hospital? Cuz all we can say is yes lol seriously though better safe then sorry get it checked out. So how long was it from purchase of mc to first ER visit?


----------



## HotelCo (May 7, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Are you asking us if you should go to hospital? Cuz all we can say is yes lol seriously though better safe then sorry get it checked out. So how long was it from purchase of mc to first ER visit?



A week. Not my fault. Guy came into my lane, and I did everything I was taught in the MSF class.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 7, 2011)

Holy hell, Derek.  What happened?

You get the police involved?


PS-- You have a nasty habit of posting on the forum when you should be doing something else (Dating... ER visit...)


----------



## HotelCo (May 7, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Holy hell, Derek.  What happened?
> 
> You get the police involved?
> 
> ...



I'll post the whole story later, but no, no police. I can't remember any info about the car, other than color.

Still debating whether or not to goto the ER. I'll wait an hour and see if the pain gets better.


----------



## MrBrown (May 7, 2011)

City 3 on location, status one patient, require R50

Tango 5, Mt. Wellington, responding

Hmm ... probably take 12-15 minutes for Intensive Care to get here, hospital is probably just as far .... what to do

Bugger it, City 3, transporting, Tango can meet us at Green Lane


----------



## HotelCo (May 7, 2011)

Just registered at the ER. Damn, it's weird being on this side of things.


----------



## MrBrown (May 7, 2011)

It's a good thing that Brown's secondment as an Emergency Medicine Registrar in Detroit finished yesterday then huh?


----------



## HotelCo (May 7, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> It's a good thing that Brown's secondment as an Emergency Medicine Registrar in Detroit finished yesterday then huh?



If you came in to treat me, I'd be running for Canada.


----------



## MrBrown (May 7, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> If you came in to treat me, I'd be running for Canada.



You know in Canada the hospital is free eh?


----------



## HotelCo (May 7, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> You know in Canada the hospital is free eh?



And the nurses are good looking at the hospital in Canada closest to me.


----------



## Anjel (May 7, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Just registered at the ER. Damn, it's weird being on this side of things.



Geez... Did you not see where I told you to be careful. lol

I'm glad you are ok.


----------



## HotelCo (May 7, 2011)

Possible patella fx. Waiting on radiologists opinion.


----------



## HotelCo (May 7, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Geez... Did you not see where I told you to be careful. lol
> 
> I'm glad you are ok.



Lol. I tried!


----------



## Anjel (May 7, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Possible patella fx. Waiting on radiologists opinion.



Ahhh not good. I tore up my knee that way. Still isn't the same. Was in a brace my entire senior year


----------



## HotelCo (May 7, 2011)

No fx, but there is a foreign body in my knee area. They gave me the choice to get admitted to check it out, or get discharged and follow up outpatient. I'm not a fan of hospital food so...


----------



## Anjel (May 7, 2011)

Watching two wasted chicks dancing in 3inch heals. 

This is the reason I have a job lol people don't think.


----------



## medicRob (May 7, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Watching two wasted chicks dancing in 3inch heals.
> 
> This is the reason I have a job lol people don't think.



Send em my way. I love wasted chicks.


----------



## Anjel (May 7, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Send em my way. I love wasted chicks.



Im sorry if I let the one go outside shed probably get hypothermia. After all her shorts are maybe 6in long lol

Retarded girls.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 7, 2011)

I hate this time of year. I have to slowly stand up. If I stand up too fast I start to black out and get close to passing out :wacko:


----------



## Anjel (May 7, 2011)

firefite said:


> I hate this time of year. I have to slowly stand up. If I stand up too fast I start to black out and get close to passing out :wacko:



Uhhhh... Why? Lol


----------



## HotelCo (May 7, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Im sorry if I let the one go outside shed probably get hypothermia. After all her shorts are maybe 6in long lol
> 
> Retarded girls.



Then send her to me. My bed is warm.


----------



## medicRob (May 7, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Im sorry if I let the one go outside shed probably get hypothermia. After all her shorts are maybe 6in long lol
> 
> Retarded girls.



even better ... . send her over here to Rocket Rob.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 7, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Uhhhh... Why? Lol



Good question that I don't have an answer to. It has happened the last 5 years. Only thing I could think of is that my BP is always low. 107/68 is my normal reading. But I honestly don't know what's it's from.


----------



## HotelCo (May 7, 2011)

firefite said:


> Good question that I don't have an answer to. It has happened the last 5 years. Only thing I could think of is that my BP is always low. 107/68 is my normal reading. But I honestly don't know what's it's from.



Swine flu.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 7, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Swine flu.



For 5 years?!?! Jeeze I need some help then haha


----------



## nemedic (May 7, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Im sorry if I let the one go outside shed probably get hypothermia. After all her shorts are maybe 6in long lol
> 
> Retarded girls.


This line of thinking is from being an eagle scout and all around friendly and cuddly person. I say send both of the wasted chicks my way. My bed is warm, i am fluent in drunkanese, and I am a FIRM believer in the buddy system


----------



## Aprz (May 7, 2011)

Don't send them anywhere, I'll go pick them up instead.


----------



## Anjel (May 7, 2011)

medicRob said:


> even better ... . send her over here to Rocket Rob.



HotelCo: 



> Then send her to me. My bed is warm



Horn dogs...


----------



## Anjel (May 7, 2011)

You all are lol

Except Aprz. Definitely a gentleman. Pick the lady up. 

And nemedic... A+ for effort lol that made me laugh.


----------



## nemedic (May 7, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> You all are lol
> 
> Except Aprz. Definitely a gentleman. Pick the lady up.
> 
> And nemedic... A+ for effort lol that made me laugh.



Hey, my game might not be precise and smooth like the master fisherman snaring fish after fish. I'm more like the random redneck fishing with dynamite: not very efficient, but will still get the job done. And I'll see Aprz's offer of a pick up, and raise with home made breakfast and a ride home, or to wherever.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 7, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Hey, my game might not be precise and smooth like the master fisherman snaring fish after fish. I'm more like the random redneck fishing with dynamite: not very efficient, but will still get the job done. And I'll see Aprz's offer of a pick up, and raise with home made breakfast and a ride home, or to wherever.



Now that right there is commitment LOL


----------



## nemedic (May 7, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> And nemedic... A+ for effort lol that made me laugh.



Hey, if at first you don't succeed, try try again. If then you still don't succeed, that's what roofies are for. 



Not that I condone that. I'd rather avoid prison. That and I'd rather not "seal the deal" (for lack of a better euphemism) on THAT false a pretense, I'd much prefer it being willing. Otherwise I'm just too tired out......


----------



## nemedic (May 7, 2011)

Dispatch randomly decided to watch little mermaid. Combined with recent world events, I give you the newest addition to the cast should another sequel be made.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=mXIbxGdmmxU


----------



## HotelCo (May 7, 2011)

Pacquioa vs Mosley


----------



## Anjel (May 8, 2011)

500 posts!!!

That took forever to get to.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> 500 posts!!!
> 
> That took forever to get to.



Congrats!


----------



## Sasha (May 8, 2011)

Rawr


----------



## Shishkabob (May 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> 500 posts!!!
> 
> That took forever to get to.



500?   How quaint.


----------



## enjoynz (May 8, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day!
Of course we had ours yesterday, being NZ.

Hubbie did a lovely cooked breakfast (teens were still in bed) and cooked dinner last night, so it was nice to get the day off!
Plus I won $82 on the Lotto ticket my daughter got for me, as an added bonus.
Hope you Mum's (Mom's) are all spoilt today!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## Anjel (May 8, 2011)

Linuss said:


> 500?   How quaint.



Lol I was proud of my 500. 

Even though you are at the 5000 level... You gotta remember the small people lol


----------



## JPINFV (May 8, 2011)

Linuss said:


> 500?   How quaint.


5,777?

How quaint...


----------



## Sasha (May 8, 2011)

6461? Get a life.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> 6461? Get a life.



He has one....EMTLife


----------



## Tommerag (May 8, 2011)

Start my surgical clinicals tomorrow woot woot


----------



## Sasha (May 8, 2011)

Ok jon...


----------



## adamjh3 (May 8, 2011)

I picked up a Nook Color last night and rooted it to run Android 2.2. I'm still laughing at the irony of running a Kindle App on my Nook.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 8, 2011)

Double-post, but is anyone using Epocrates on a Nook Color with android? 

I've been trying to get it working, but when it shows the "downloading clinical content" screen, it gets to about 50%, then stays there. It's been sitting like that for about an hour. I've tried removing and re-installing the app with no joy.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 8, 2011)

Double-post, but is anyone using Epocrates on a Nook Color with android? 

I've been trying to get it working, but when it shows the "downloading clinical content" screen, it gets to about 50%, then stays there. It's been sitting like that for about an hour. I've tried removing and re-installing the app with no joy.


----------



## MassEMT-B (May 8, 2011)

You lied. You triple, not doubled posted .


----------



## adamjh3 (May 8, 2011)

D'oh!


----------



## HotelCo (May 8, 2011)

I've always thought ondansetron sounds like a robot. Am I alone on this?


----------



## Sasha (May 8, 2011)

Hahaha just walked up to a nurse "whats your policy for when you....uhmmmm.... drop a patient?" The look on her face was priceless

And im going to a shooter range friday woo


----------



## JPINFV (May 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> 6461? Get a life.




I'm not 100% sure you're the person who should be telling me to get a life... After all, I'm at 5.22 posts/day while you're at 5.10 posts/day. You're dangerous close to having as little of a life as I have.


----------



## Sasha (May 8, 2011)

I am not. Shut up.


----------



## JPINFV (May 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I am not. Shut up.


Statistics.JPG


----------



## JPINFV (May 8, 2011)

Lakers lose the championships 0-4, much to the relief of all of the shop owners surrounding the Staples Center.


----------



## MrBrown (May 8, 2011)

Brown hates veins that roll ... Brown brown'd around for 10 minutes trying to put a drip into this bloke

Bugger it, where is the EZ IO?


----------



## Sasha (May 8, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Lakers lose the championships 0-4, much to the relief of all of the shop owners surrounding the Staples Center.



Only losers follow football


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Only losers follow football



Hmmmm....good thing they're a basketball team then.  http://www.nba.com/lakers/?tmd=1


----------



## Sasha (May 8, 2011)

Only losers follow basketball.

I'm entertaining myself in the chat right now.


----------



## JPINFV (May 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Only losers follow basketball.
> 
> I'm entertaining myself in the chat right now.



I don't follow basketball... I follow rioting...


----------



## YCALR (May 9, 2011)

I have a 24 tomorrow and I'm having trouble sleeping;-(


----------



## HotelCo (May 9, 2011)

At the bar. Free beer!


----------



## medicRob (May 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> At the bar. Free beer!



Free beer? Where??


----------



## HotelCo (May 9, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Free beer? Where??



The one I'm at. My waitress likes me, so I get free drinks. Lol


----------



## MrBrown (May 9, 2011)

When Brown was the Piano Man Brown got Brown's drinks for free too


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 9, 2011)

Thinking about picking up my first 24. I'm a little worried that I might not be ready for 24 hours of non stop fun yet.


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 9, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Thinking about picking up my first 24. I'm a little worried that I might not be ready for 24 hours of non stop fun yet.



I just figured out my schedule for the next week between 2 jobs.

24 on, 12 off, 24 on, 36 off, 24 on, 12 off, 12 on, 12 off, 12 on.

Try that for your first 24 in over a year. h34r:


----------



## MrBrown (May 9, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> I just figured out my schedule for the next week between 2 jobs.
> 
> 24 on, 12 off, 24 on, 36 off, 24 on, 12 off, 12 on, 12 off, 12 on.
> 
> Try that for your first 24 in over a year. h34r:



Nothing that Mrs Brown couldn't handle ... whoever that is


----------



## Aprz (May 9, 2011)

Nobody in chat again.


----------



## medicRob (May 9, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> When Brown was the Piano Man Brown got Brown's drinks for free too



Awesome song reference. +10


----------



## HotelCo (May 9, 2011)

There in the yahd, not to fah, from the cah.


----------



## HotelCo (May 9, 2011)

The difference between my partner and I: he shows up to work a half hour early and works those 30 minutes off the clock, while I show up 10-15 minutes before start time and sit in my truck until it's time to punch in. 

Does anyone else show up early and work off the clock?


----------



## Sasha (May 9, 2011)

Nope. I show up 30 minutes early to clock in and milk the clock... If we couldn't clock in early, then I would totally sit in my car til exactly my clock in time.

I also will **** around after work to milk more time off it. It adds up for when they decide to cut us early.


----------



## Sasha (May 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> There in the yahd, not to fah, from the cah.



Who are you peter griffin.

Your son is here, his name is Brown. Stewie Brown Griffin.


----------



## Sasha (May 9, 2011)

I'm going shooting friday. And I'm gonna shoot at the people. I'm so excited. The only time I'm allowed to handle my friends gun now is when she has the clip out because of the last time she let me hold it.

I was totally anti firearm before this. But man was there a rush of power.

"Can I hold your gun...? Where can I shoot it?"
"Uhm.. you only shoot if your life is in danger or..."
"Ok, let's go find a bum."
"OR AT A SHOOTING RANGE! GET BACK HERE I'LL TAKE YOU FRIDAY"


----------



## MrBrown (May 9, 2011)

Oh great now Sasha thinks Brown is gay! 

Why does everybody think Brown is gay?


----------



## nemedic (May 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> At the bar. Free beer!



If it's free, it's for me. That it's beer makes it that much better


----------



## nemedic (May 9, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Oh great now Sasha thinks Brown is gay!
> 
> Why does everybody think Brown is gay?



Maybe it has to do with the inherent insecurities some may perceive coming from someone who must always refer to himself or herself since all you say is something along the lines of "brown is a brown". Combined with the mention of Mrs brown, who we all know the identity of on EMTLIFE.


----------



## HotelCo (May 9, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Who are you peter griffin.
> 
> Your son is here, his name is Brown. Stewie Brown Griffin.



Chief Brody from Jaws.


----------



## Anjel (May 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Does anyone else show up early and work off the clock?



We don't get paid for clocking in early. But I am usually there 15 minutes or so early and sit on my butt in the crew room drinking coffee. I'll go look at the truck and make sure it isn't a mess and that I will be able to clean it in 15 minutes. If it is a disaster I will punch in early and go start cleaning and restocking.


----------



## medicRob (May 9, 2011)

I always show up to an EMS shift 15 minutes early (preferably 30 minutes early) as a courtesy to the crew from the previous shift, so they don't end up having to take a call at the last minute (which in HEMS can last up to 4 hours when you factor in restocking at the helipad).


----------



## usalsfyre (May 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> The difference between my partner and I: he shows up to work a half hour early and works those 30 minutes off the clock, while I show up 10-15 minutes before start time and sit in my truck until it's time to punch in.
> 
> Does anyone else show up early and work off the clock?



We can't clock in early. I'm there usually a 1/2 hour early, but not working. As far as taking a call early, I'm fairly certain admin would rather pay me 30 minutes of overtime vs the old medic possibly 2+ hours of it.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 9, 2011)

Back from a self-imposed 24 hour moratorium on posting...


----------



## MrBrown (May 9, 2011)

Seeing as how Ambulance Officers are salaried Brown has no desire to clock in early.


----------



## Sasha (May 9, 2011)

I was late because of a dhdjakdhring train


----------



## Shishkabob (May 9, 2011)

Interview for a dispatch position in an hour.  Gah.


----------



## nemedic (May 9, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Interview for a dispatch position in an hour.  Gah.



Good luck


----------



## Sasha (May 9, 2011)

Im so hungry that im nauseated.


----------



## JPINFV (May 9, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm going shooting friday. And I'm gonna shoot at the people. I'm so excited. The only time I'm allowed to handle my friends gun now is when she has the clip out because of the last time she let me hold it.
> 
> I was totally anti firearm before this. But man was there a rush of power.
> 
> ...




Go shotgun shooting if you can. Shotgun shooting (trap) > pistol shooting.


----------



## JPINFV (May 9, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I always show up to an EMS shift 15 minutes early (preferably 30 minutes early) as a courtesy to the crew from the previous shift, so they don't end up having to take a call at the last minute (which in HEMS can last up to 4 hours when you factor in restocking at the helipad).



I think it largely depends on the setup. If you are working a unit that is staffed continuously, then I can see showing up a bit early. If, on the other hand, the unit is staffed discontinuously (i.e. day car), then I can't see any reason to show up early. I definitely can't see a reason to work off the clock.


----------



## rmabrey (May 9, 2011)

Hopefully that was my last holiday ever working in a restaurant.  Now If I could just get a job before Fathers day B)


----------



## usalsfyre (May 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Go shotgun shooting if you can. Shotgun shooting (trap) > pistol shooting.



You've obviously never shot steel


----------



## rmabrey (May 9, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> You've obviously never shot steel



ill second this


----------



## Sasha (May 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Go shotgun shooting if you can. Shotgun shooting (trap) > pistol shooting.




I just want to cock a rifle and feel badass


----------



## adamjh3 (May 9, 2011)

PSP with about a dozen games and movies
Nook Color running Android 2.2
Nook with over 500 books
Gameboy advance with about a dozen games
EKG book
Two other books
Zune
Motorola droid - not pictured 
And my laptop

I don't think I can really complain about being bored at work ever again.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 9, 2011)

Now knows why they make bariatric IOs for extra adipose tissue.



Grr.


----------



## MassEMT-B (May 9, 2011)

Well, I got my uniforms today and I start Wednesday ^_^.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 9, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Combined with the mention of Mrs brown, who we all know the identity of on EMTLIFE.



I thought Mrs. Brown was like the "girlfriend who lives in Canada" that the slightly girly guys always talked about in Junior high?

Just kidding brown we all know your a man's man.....no wait I mean woman's man I mean well you know what I mean. Beside who am I to talk I'm a boy stewardess talk about people assuming your gay sheesh.


----------



## rmabrey (May 9, 2011)

MassEMT-B said:


> Well, I got my uniforms today and I start Wednesday ^_^.



lucky


----------



## rmabrey (May 9, 2011)

redkid81 said:


> do you guys think i passed the test if the test cut me off around 85-90 questions and it hardly repeated questions, cuz i herd if you get some wrong on a topic they repeat the topic cuz they know your struggling in that certain area? please your honest advice is appreciated


you probably passed


----------



## Anjel (May 9, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I thought Mrs. Brown was like the "girlfriend who lives in Canada" that the slightly girly guys always talked about in Junior high?
> 
> Just kidding brown we all know your a man's man.....no wait I mean woman's man I mean well you know what I mean. Beside who am I to talk I'm a boy stewardess talk about people assuming your gay sheesh.



My gaydar is horrible.


----------



## HotelCo (May 9, 2011)

Great calls today. 

Had a lady get a condom stuck in her rectum. Called us hoping we could take it out, so she didn't have to goto the hospital. 

Then had an 11yo electrocute himself (he's fine. Arm is just numb and twitching). 

And just had a pneumothorax, that turned out to be a giant pleural effusion.


----------



## JPINFV (May 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Had a lady get a condom stuck in her rectum. Called us hoping we could take it out, so she didn't have to goto the hospital.



...if only there was something that could push the condom out given enough time... Almost like something was trying to escape...


----------



## Anjel (May 9, 2011)

jpinfv said:


> ...if only there was something that could push the condom out given enough time... Almost like something was trying to escape...



lmao!!!!!!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 9, 2011)

Just FYI, electrocute means they're dead ^_^

I had a single car MVC, a guy fell 15+ feet out of the bucket of a bucket loader, a cardiac arrest, and backed up a truck on the most rank smelling rectal bleed yesterday.





While working the cardiac arrest yesterday, and being the only Paramedic on scene meaning I had to run the code, work the monitor, do the lines, gives the drugs, monitor the EMTs doing compressions and ventilations(2 of the 3 first responders hadn't done a code, apparently), make sure my EMT student got to do some stuff, AND talk to the family (though my EMT put in a King airway):

Daughter:  This is just a diabetic thing, right?
Me:  No, her heart has stopped, we're doing CPR and giving medications to try to restart it.
Daughter:  Oh... that's not good is it?


----------



## HotelCo (May 9, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Just FYI, electrocute means they're dead ^_^



What would you call it then?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> What would you call it then?



Shocked.  Jolted.  Fried.


----------



## HotelCo (May 9, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Shocked.  Jolted.  Fried.



AKA electrocuted.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> What would you call it then?



Tasered?:wacko:


----------



## JPINFV (May 9, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Just FYI, electrocute means they're dead ^_^
> 
> I had a single car MVC, a guy fell 15+ feet out of the bucket of a bucket loader, a cardiac arrest, and backed up a truck on the most rank smelling rectal bleed yesterday.









Disagrees...


----------



## JPINFV (May 9, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Tasered?:wacko:








Bro!

I'd love to see the "Don't Tase Me Bro" video edited to include a wilhelm scream.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> AKA electrocuted.



It is with deep regret that I must pass on this information as proof that the world will end in 2012...



Linuss is correct


From the definition of electrocuted:
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/electrocuted


> e·lec·tro·cute   [ih-lek-truh-kyoot]
> –verb (used with object), -cut·ed, -cut·ing.
> 1.
> to kill by electricity.
> ...




Now excuse me while I go build an underground bunker to survive the oncoming Apocalypse.


----------



## HotelCo (May 9, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> It is with deep regret that I must pass on this information as proof that the world will end in 2012...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Technically, maybe.

But if you tell someone a patient was electrocuted, they'll understand. So, I disagree.


----------



## rmabrey (May 9, 2011)

There is telling a patient they were electrocuted, and telling a doctor the patient was electrocuted. Only one will chew your ***


----------



## Tommerag (May 9, 2011)

What have I done? I am posting from a mac and owning one for the first time ever


----------



## MrBrown (May 9, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> My gaydar is horrible.



Mother in Law Brown says Brown makes her gaydar go up


----------



## HotelCo (May 9, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> There is telling a patient they were electrocuted, and telling a doctor the patient was electrocuted. Only one will chew your ***



Well.. I was given report by an MD, and a nurse... both used the term. I gave report to a doc, and used the term. 

"Hey, Doc. This kid was electrocuted at about 1115 today. His only complaint is numbness in his left arm."


----------



## Aprz (May 9, 2011)

If it said I kept logging in and out on the chat, it's cause I keeps booting me for some reason. <_<


----------



## rmabrey (May 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Well.. I was given report by an MD, and a nurse... both used the term. I gave report to a doc, and used the term.
> 
> "Hey, Doc. This kid was electrocuted at about 1115 today. His only complaint is numbness in his left arm."



You got nice doctors. I heard a medic getting his butt chewed one time for saying drowning victim during his radio report.


----------



## HotelCo (May 9, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> You got nice doctors. I heard a medic getting his butt chewed one time for saying drowning victim during his radio report.



Well, that was foolish of him. Drowning and electrocution are two separate things.


----------



## JPINFV (May 9, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hW8KbFh1RSM[/youtube]


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Great calls today.
> 
> Had a lady get a condom stuck in her rectum. Called us hoping we could take it out, so she didn't have to goto the hospital.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OW2uX5BvLfU


----------



## rmabrey (May 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Well, that was foolish of him. Drowning and electrocution are two separate things.



Both have virtually the saem meaning.

Dead by electricity or dead by water


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> My gaydar is horrible.



Spend some time down in my division and that will fix your gaydar. Only problem is that once it's working correctly it won't stop going off lol


----------



## JPINFV (May 10, 2011)

firefite said:


> Spend some time down in my division and that will fix your gaydar. Only problem is that once it's working correctly it won't stop going off lol


http://comedians.jokes.com/carlos-mencia/videos/carlos-mencia---castro-district--san-francisco/


----------



## HotelCo (May 10, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Both have virtually the saem meaning.
> 
> Dead by electricity or dead by water



Disagree. 

If someone with half a brain saw a patient that said "I was electrocuted, and my arm is a little numb." theyd realize that the person isn't dead. 


Now, if someone walked in and said "I just drowned." they'd either look at them like they were an idiot, or theyd yell "holy :censored:! a zombie! Quick, marge, get the guns!"


----------



## Aprz (May 10, 2011)

Still reading the book Veneficus recommended awhile back. Decided I'd post what I learned in this directionless thread...

*Monosaccharides are the sugar that we can use.
*Disaccharides are two of them so they can't be broken down as easily (need enzymes to break them back into monosaccharides), and it's how it's transport.
*Polysacchrides are how they are stored for future use, and I believe they are broken apart or put together by dehydration and hydrolysis.
*Learned that there is a alpha-glucose and beta-glucose
*Starch is a polysacchride of alpha-glucose
*Cellulose is a polysacchride of beta-glucose
*Chintin is is like cellulose, but the hydroxyl group is replace by N-acetyl.
*Learned about amylin and and amylopectin.
*Finally understand the notations MedicRob was using (e.g. alpha-1,4) cause the book explained it and showed a picture of it. At least I think that's the same thing Rob was posting, but not with glucose.

If I made any mistake with my little summary above, I do enjoy free lessons.


----------



## medicstudent101 (May 10, 2011)

I just woke up. Still kind of tired though, my only day to sleep in this week. I'm going back to bed. Good night and good morning.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 10, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Disagree.
> 
> If someone with half a brain saw a patient that said "I was electrocuted, and my arm is a little numb." theyd realize that the person isn't dead.
> 
> ...



Or... you could be like ANY person that uses the proper term, and look at both people like they were idiots.


----------



## HotelCo (May 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Or... you could be like ANY person that uses the proper term, and look at both people like they were idiots.



What's the proper medical term?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 10, 2011)

Near drowning.



So that someone should walk in and go "I just nearly drowned"


----------



## Anjel (May 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Near drowning.
> 
> 
> 
> So that someone should walk in and go "I just nearly drowned"



So if I zap myself lets say by sticking a fork in a outlet. And I dont die. And go to the hospital what do I tell the doctor?

Hey I just zapped myself?

Jolted myself?

Fried myself?

Nearly electrocuted?

Or Hey doc I electrocuted my self on an outlet. I can't feel my arm?


----------



## HotelCo (May 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Near drowning.
> 
> 
> 
> So that someone should walk in and go "I just nearly drowned"



For electricity...


----------



## MrBrown (May 10, 2011)

Brown supposes you could call it electrical injury 

Brown got zapped when Brown was like 17, Brown was unconscious for like 40 minutes and it took Brown eight weeks to walk properly without pain


----------



## Veneficus (May 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> So if I zap myself lets say by sticking a fork in a outlet. And I dont die. And go to the hospital what do I tell the doctor?
> 
> Hey I just zapped myself?
> 
> ...



You laugh...

I had a call for an "electrocution" at a high school. We arrived there to find a 17 y/o male who burned his crotch because he didn't believe his giant metal belt buckle would conduct electricity from a disassembled wall outlet.

As if that wasn't enough, his most pressing question for the doctor in the ED was: "How long is this going to take because I am a starter on the football team and we have a game tonight?"


----------



## Sasha (May 10, 2011)

Patient with an electrical burn.


----------



## MrBrown (May 10, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> You laugh...
> 
> I had a call for an "electrocution" at a high school. We arrived there to find a 17 y/o male who burned his crotch because he didn't believe his giant metal belt buckle would conduct electricity from a disassembled wall outlet.
> 
> As if that wasn't enough, his most pressing question for the doctor in the ED was: "How long is this going to take because I am a starter on the football team and we have a game tonight?"



When my HEMS friend was working as Sr Anaes Reg he got called down to ED because this bloke had a large nail (like one of the ones about six inches long) in the lumen of his anterioinferior projection.

Makes you wonder why they did not call urology?


----------



## LucidResq (May 10, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> When my HEMS friend was working as Sr Anaes Reg he got called down to ED because this bloke had a large nail (like one of the ones about six inches long) in the lumen of his anterioinferior projection.
> 
> Makes you wonder why they did not call urology?



I think anteroinferior projection is my new favorite "medical term."


----------



## Veneficus (May 10, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> When my HEMS friend was working as Sr Anaes Reg he got called down to ED because this bloke had a large nail (like one of the ones about six inches long) in the lumen of his anterioinferior projection.
> 
> Makes you wonder why they did not call urology?



Because at that point anesthesia is definately the most important treatment I would want before anyone else was brought in to "fix" anything else.

Besides, anesthesia is critical medicine. Does it get more critical?


----------



## HotelCo (May 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Patient with an electrical burn.



What if they don't have a burn?


----------



## Emma (May 10, 2011)

I had a kid stick scissors in an outlet once, shock himself pretty good, and we packed him off to the ER.  He came back the next day and was mad because the people in the ER kept telling him he only had a burn and wasn't electrocuted.


----------



## MrBrown (May 10, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> Besides, anesthesia is critical medicine. Does it get more critical?



For a guy, hell no 



HotelCo said:


> What if they don't have a burn?



Electrical injury?


----------



## STXmedic (May 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Or... you could be like ANY person that uses the proper term, and look at both people like they were idiots.



How so? I just browsed multiple dictionaries, all of which said "Injured or killed", not just killed.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 10, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> How so? I just browsed multiple dictionaries, all of which said "Injured or killed", not just killed.



Point me to a single MEDICAL dictionary that says "injured or killed" as the primary definition.  Doesn't exists, because that's not the true definition.


----------



## HotelCo (May 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Point me to a single MEDICAL dictionary that says "injured or killed" as the primary definition.  Doesn't exists, because that's not the true definition.



Dont care. Common sense ( at least around here) understands. And yes, I would feel comfortable being cross examined by a patient's attorney on this.


----------



## MrBrown (May 10, 2011)

Wikipedia says electrocution means death, so it has to be right ... right? 

Brown would go with electrical injury


----------



## rmabrey (May 10, 2011)

I vote that if we use near drowning, we should also use near electrocution


On that note i called DHS and got a hold of them the first time, apparently ive been calling the wrong person this whole time :sad:


----------



## foxfire (May 10, 2011)

At a labor and delivery shift. Waiting for a lady to hatch her kid before my shift ends.B)


----------



## MrBrown (May 10, 2011)

foxfire said:


> At a labor and delivery shift. Waiting for a lady to hatch her kid before my shift ends.B)



Do tell Brown how it is done, Brown needs to find out because at some point 40 weeks is gonna come and Brown will no longer be able to avoid having to know!


----------



## crazycajun (May 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Point me to a single MEDICAL dictionary that says "injured or killed" as the primary definition.  Doesn't exists, because that's not the true definition.



We have a doc in the level one who has an issue with incorrect terminology. I asked him about this a few minutes ago. He claims the proper report should be:

15yo male who received a self inflicted electrical shock by sticking a foreign object into an electrical socket. Patient complaining of tingling and spasms in left arm blah blah blah.

He did say something that made me think. By definition electrocution = death. That means every time we used an AED we would be effectively killing the patient if we consider all electrical shock to be electrocution.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 10, 2011)

Sounds like we're getting a little bit too on topic.  Time to get directionless, please.


----------



## crazycajun (May 10, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Sounds like we're getting a little bit too on topic.  Time to get directionless, please.



What if dog were spelled C A T? directionless enough for ya


----------



## cOmpressor (May 10, 2011)

Ultra trampoline room anyone?


----------



## HotelCo (May 10, 2011)

Roar!!!Only docta should touch patient! Get away!


----------



## JPINFV (May 10, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Roar!!!Only docta should touch patient! Get away!




I shall use my sonic screwdriver...


----------



## HotelCo (May 10, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I shall use my sonic screwdriver...



?


----------



## JPINFV (May 10, 2011)

Dr. Who reference...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Point me to a single MEDICAL dictionary that says "injured or killed" as the primary definition.  Doesn't exists, because that's not the true definition.



Sorry to get back on a topic but if you guys are all debating about that then when I tell the doc that my patient "rode the electrical wave" is probably not a good thing....... Lol


----------



## mycrofft (May 10, 2011)

*Wonder who took the longest hiatus between posts on EMTLIFE?*

I imagine we "announce" birthdays for people long gone.


----------



## foxfire (May 10, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Do tell Brown how it is done, Brown needs to find out because at some point 40 weeks is gonna come and Brown will no longer be able to avoid having to know!


Well, * Foxfire sits up tall and straight and attempts to sound knowledgeable * 
Do not pass out as your brownling is being delivered.^_^


----------



## medicRob (May 11, 2011)

One of the docs I work with gave me a Stetson fedora as a graduation present tonight! I am thrilled.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 11, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Wikipedia says electrocution means death, so it has to be right ... right?
> 
> Brown would go with electrical injury



It also says Electrocution is also frequently used to refer to any electric shock received but is technically incorrect. This choice in definition varies from dictionary to dictionary.[1] [2]


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> ?



Duh


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 11, 2011)

medicRob said:


> One of the docs I work with gave me a Stetson fedora as a graduation present tonight! I am thrilled.



Nice.


----------



## medicRob (May 11, 2011)

Rebecca Black has received several death threats over her "Friday" music video.
http://www.omg-facts.com/view/Facts/32068


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 11, 2011)

I have now been awake and working on the ambulance for 24 hrs. On a side note, i finally figured out how to enable wifi on my new smartypants phone.


----------



## nemedic (May 11, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> I have now been awake and working on the ambulance for 24 hrs. On a side note, i finally figured out how to enable wifi on my new smartypants phone.



If you dont mind sharing, what type of phone? I'm currently using an iPhone 4, but mainly because it eliminates my also carrying an iPod, and I like to use the remote app to randomly play music throughout the house via the hookup through my MacBook Pro and the house's surround sound system. Nothing like blasting flight of the Valkyries @ 0430 to screw with my dad, who chose to wake me up via a glass of ice water yesterday morning


----------



## nemedic (May 11, 2011)

I'm thinking of shutting his alarm clock off tomorrow night, and waking him up the next morning for his 24 at the firehouse with a certain Rebecca Black song


----------



## MrBrown (May 11, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> I have now been awake and working on the ambulance for 24 hrs. On a side note, i finally figured out how to enable wifi on my new smartypants phone.



Because only cool people like the Browns have smartypants phones? 

Brown is liking being back on permanent nights ... not really liking the not seeing Mrs Brown thing but its not like Mrs Brown is important anyway right? 

City 3 calls Ambulance .... looks like this bloke has been done over with a skillet, status three for hospital shortly.


----------



## Aprz (May 12, 2011)

Looked into a couple of AEMT programs near where I would be staying if I moved to Georgia. I think the closest one I found was 27 minutes away. Will have to check them out. Looks like I might make this Georgia thing happen.


----------



## Sasha (May 12, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> What if they don't have a burn?




Then they didnt do it right.


----------



## Sasha (May 12, 2011)

Working overnight last night has made my sleep wake schedule all cattywompus.


----------



## MassEMT-B (May 12, 2011)

Heading to work soon. I am happy, yet so tired for not being use to being up at four in the morning.


----------



## Chimpie (May 12, 2011)

Wrapping up my deployment in Alabama. It's been a long two weeks. Fly home tomorrow. I'll try to provide a detailed report once I'm at a computer.

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## medicRob (May 12, 2011)

Today and tomorrow are going to be busy as hell. 

Today: 

Coffee with the docs, lunch with lexi, then Sigma Theta tau induction tonight. 

Tomorrow: 

Board exam & Graduation


----------



## STXmedic (May 12, 2011)

It's raining... It's pouring... Our alert system keeps on toning...


----------



## Sasha (May 12, 2011)

Grandma fell out of bed, bumped her head, and now resps are snooooring.


----------



## nemedic (May 12, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Grandma fell out of bed, bumped her head, and now resps are snooooring.



Add in the coumadin induced massive head lac, trying to get up, but slipping and breaking a hip on the 2nd fall, you had my one call yesterday. Of course, happened 10 minutes prior to shift change. Had to soak my work shirt in peroxide to get the blood out, but the 3 hours of OT were nice


----------



## HotelCo (May 12, 2011)

Off to a psych test for a police department hiring process. 

Let's hope the shrink doesn't realize just how crazy I am, and decides to put me in the looney bin.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 12, 2011)

Meh, didn't get the dispatch job I interviewed for on Monday.


----------



## medicRob (May 12, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Off to a psych test for a police department hiring process.
> 
> Let's hope the shrink doesn't realize just how crazy I am, and decides to put me in the looney bin.



The MMPI is funny as hell. According to mine, I have an obsession with door knobs, lol.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 12, 2011)

Rented a wheelchair for a conference I'm going to tomorrow.  Darned dislocated knee!


----------



## MrBrown (May 12, 2011)

*Brown grates teeth .... 

City 3 calls Ambulance, .... City 3 ...... Ambulance City 3 ..... CITY 3 CALLS AMBULANCE ..... 

Somebody call a dentist or something ...


----------



## HotelCo (May 12, 2011)

medicRob said:


> The MMPI is funny as hell. According to mine, I have an obsession with door knobs, lol.



This was only a part of it today. It was a pain in the :censored:


----------



## foxfire (May 12, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Off to a psych test for a police department hiring process.
> 
> Let's hope the shrink doesn't realize just how crazy I am, and decides to put me in the looney bin.


So, do you know what your results are? Or do you have to wait to see how crazy you actually are?


----------



## MrBrown (May 12, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Off to a psych test for a police department hiring process.



Does this mean we are going to see badger on COPS?

Gives whole new meaning to "hey man I am going to spray you!"

... no wait that's a skunk hmmm


----------



## HotelCo (May 12, 2011)

foxfire said:


> So, do you know what your results are? Or do you have to wait to see how crazy you actually are?



Nah, they haven't finished the whole thing yet. Today was only part of it... I'm sure once they find out, I'll be hauled off in a padded truck with a fancy coat with no arms though.


----------



## HotelCo (May 12, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Does this mean we are going to see badger on COPS?
> 
> Gives whole new meaning to "hey man I am going to spray you!"
> 
> ... no wait that's a skunk hmmm



Nah, a local PD is looking for a first responder to work with them. They're thinking of becoming Public Safety Officers, and might start up an ambulance division, instead of contracting it out. So, they want to have some medics on staff to respond to medical calls. From what I gather, because we'll be driving police cars, and have access to the areas of the station where they store their rifles and whatnots, they're putting everyone through just as they would an officer (sans the academy of course). 


I just got an interview set up tomorrow at a local 911 company, so I'll still be doing that. We'll have to see if this whole thing pans out. I'm sure they have applicants with far more experience than I do.


----------



## Sasha (May 12, 2011)

badgerbadgerbadger


----------



## HotelCo (May 12, 2011)

Sasha said:


> badgerbadgerbadger



squeakysque err... Sashasashasasha. :unsure:


----------



## Sasha (May 12, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> squeakysque err... Sashasashasasha. :unsure:



Grrrr.

I'm going to ruin Glee for you next week, just for that!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 12, 2011)

You know it's snake season when dispatch gives you a call and says "be advised there are multiple rattle snakes on scene".


----------



## JPINFV (May 12, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Grrrr.
> 
> I'm going to ruin Glee for you next week, just for that!



I bet there's going to be singing in next week's Glee...

There, it's ruined.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 12, 2011)

Serious request here.  Anybody smart enough to operate a droid 2 global wanna give me some tips?  I'm struggling with this stupid thing, and I haven't even gotten to downloading apps yet.


----------



## Sasha (May 12, 2011)

firefite said:


> You know it's snake season when dispatch gives you a call and says "be advised there are multiple rattle snakes on scene".



That's when I go "be advised, I aint steppin' foot outside the truck 'til those snakes are all dead!"


----------



## Sasha (May 12, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Serious request here.  Anybody smart enough to operate a droid 2 global wanna give me some tips?  I'm struggling with this stupid thing, and I haven't even gotten to downloading apps yet.



Tip, read the instruction booklet!


----------



## Sasha (May 12, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I bet there's going to be singing in next week's Glee...
> 
> There, it's ruined.



I want to know who diesssss


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 12, 2011)

Sasha said:


> That's when I go "be advised, I aint steppin' foot outside the truck 'til those snakes are all dead!"



That's when we find out that the fire department is really good at using traction splints and back boards along with everything else to pin them down. 

It makes me laugh when we arrive on scene and see a firefighter holding a backboard into the ground lol


----------



## abckidsmom (May 12, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Tip, read the instruction booklet!



Instruction book is only 30 2x2 pages before it switches to spanish.  I'm trying...it's just not working very quickly.


----------



## JPINFV (May 12, 2011)

Sasha said:


> That's when I go "be advised, I aint steppin' foot outside the truck 'til those snakes are all dead!"



Kinda of ironic coming from someone who more likely than not has a snake both someplace on the ambulance and most likely on one of your patches.


----------



## JPINFV (May 12, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I want to know who diesssss


Snape kills Dumbledore


----------



## HotelCo (May 12, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Grrrr.
> 
> I'm going to ruin Glee for you next week, just for that!



I'll be off next week. 

And the week after that.


----------



## shfd739 (May 12, 2011)

I have a paramedic doing clearing rides on my truck tonight. My last night before a 3 day weekend off just got easy. 

Anyone know anything about Yamaha waverunners? Im looking at one tommorow that won't start and I can get for cheap.


----------



## Sasha (May 12, 2011)

firefite said:


> That's when we find out that the fire department is really good at using traction splints and back boards along with everything else to pin them down.
> 
> It makes me laugh when we arrive on scene and see a firefighter holding a backboard into the ground lol



I'm tired of these mother freaking snakes on this mother freaking scene!


----------



## JPINFV (May 12, 2011)

firefite said:


> It makes me laugh when we arrive on scene and see a firefighter holding a backboard into the ground lol




I know... how rare do you actually see fire fighters doing something that looks like work?

/waits to see if someone bites...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 12, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I know... how rare do you actually see fire fighters doing something that looks like work?
> 
> /waits to see if someone bites...



Hey standing around on a medical call while wearing bunker pants is alot of work!! 

I've done that before so I plead guilty. Always got to look good on the scene of anything ahaha


----------



## Shishkabob (May 12, 2011)

MMmmmm, Mikes Hard Lemonade.


----------



## mycrofft (May 12, 2011)

*Hmmmmmm circadian hypocrisy*

MD's certify that pilots, truckers, and others need sleep, but will steadfastly refuse to acknowledge that nurses, EMT's, medical students, and air traffic controllers need it. If a MD kept hours like EMT's and niurses do, he'd be suspected of using meth.


----------



## Anjel (May 12, 2011)

firefite said:


> That's when we find out that the fire department is really good at using traction splints and back boards along with everything else to pin them down.
> 
> It makes me laugh when we arrive on scene and see a firefighter holding a backboard into the ground lol



hahaha that made me laugh really hard. I then proceeded to choke for like 5 minutes. Must be chunky air.


----------



## Anjel (May 12, 2011)

and a side note... No I didn't steal this from you HotelCo. I saw yours after the fact. 

*Our  father who art in Detroit, Hockey be thy name. Thy will be done, The  cup will be won. On ice, as well as in the stands. Give us this day our  hockey sticks, and forgive us our penalties, as we forgive those who  cross-check against us, Lead us not into elimination, but deliver us to  victory. In the name of the fans, Lord Stanley, and in the name of the  Wings. Amen.*


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 12, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> hahaha that made me laugh really hard. I then proceeded to choke for like 5 minutes. Must be chunky air.



Chunky air? Ummm that doesnt sound good to me......


----------



## Anjel (May 12, 2011)

firefite said:


> Chunky air? Ummm that doesnt sound good to me......



IDK what to call it when you choke on nothing lol


----------



## Sasha (May 13, 2011)

Someone awoke me from my slumber. He and the one who suggested it will suffer. Grrrrr


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Someone awoke me from my slumber. He and the one who suggested it will suffer. Grrrrr



Run Hotel run!!!!!


----------



## medicRob (May 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Someone awoke me from my slumber. He and the one who suggested it will suffer. Grrrrr



Ha ha, what... you didn't like my, "Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger." text?


----------



## HotelCo (May 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Someone awoke me from my slumber. He and the one who suggested it will suffer. Grrrrr



:unsure:


----------



## HotelCo (May 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> Run Hotel run!!!!!



How'd you know it was me?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 13, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> How'd you know it was me?



Because it's always you


----------



## HotelCo (May 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> Because it's always you



Good point.


----------



## nemedic (May 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> MMmmmm, Mikes Hard Lemonade.



too sweet. they tend to give me really bad heartburn for some reason. i generally stick to a 50/50 mix of red gatorade and vanilla stoli or yellow gatorade,100 proof captains and lime juice

assuming i don't just stick with beer in which case my current preferences are Sam Summer Ale, Harpoon's UFO Raspberry, and maybe Corona if it's really hot/i feel like something lighter


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 13, 2011)

Wooooow. Working with a medic who said and I am quoting him directly "we do gods work."


----------



## medicRob (May 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> Wooooow. Working with a medic who said and I am quoting him directly "we do gods work."



Killing people?? I totally agree.


----------



## shfd739 (May 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> Wooooow. Working with a medic who said and I am quoting him directly "we do gods work."



He sounds wacko.


----------



## JPINFV (May 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> Wooooow. Working with a medic who said and I am quoting him directly "we do gods work."



Here's an ethical brain teaser. If assisted suicide is wrong because it has medical providers "playing God," then shouldn't critical care medicine be eliminated since it too is "playing God?"


----------



## MrBrown (May 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm tired of these mother freaking snakes on this mother freaking scene!



You shouldn't talk about the Fire Service like that, they are not snakes, their union are however.


----------



## medicRob (May 13, 2011)

The day is upon us. Today is my graduation and ACNP Board exam. I will know whether or not I passed when the test ends. Unfortunately, this is not the kind of test you study for, you review. Unlike the NCLEX, which measured competency, this exam measures mastery. It is a whole different ballgame. However, I was part of one of the top 10 ACNP Programs in the US, and we have had a 100% first time pass rate for the last 4 years (99% before that), so I should be fine.


----------



## RanchoEMT (May 13, 2011)

So Veneficus is No More??? 
I always wanted to see him and Brown duke it out...


----------



## Sasha (May 13, 2011)

WTF IS WITH YOU PEOPLE AND LETTING ME SLEEP AAARGHHHH.


Wait, Vene is gone?


----------



## medicRob (May 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> WTF IS WITH YOU PEOPLE AND LETTING ME SLEEP AAARGHHHH.



Sorry, I was texting my other friend Sasha to tell her to take her diet pill for the morning and got your name on my phone by mistake.


----------



## Sasha (May 13, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Sorry, I was texting my other friend Sasha to tell her to take her diet pill for the morning and got your name on my phone by mistake.



Doesn't matter. You'll all suffer the wrath of Sashzilla.


----------



## Anjel (May 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Wait, Vene is gone?



wheres vene?


----------



## medicRob (May 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Doesn't matter. You'll all suffer the wrath of Sashzilla.



As long as I don't suffer it before walking the stage and taking my exam, it's all good.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Sorry, I was texting my other friend Sasha to tell her to take her diet pill for the morning and got your name on my phone by mistake.



Hehe... Hotel told me to, so he'll get the wrath of Sasha and not me.


Sasha deleted my number, so I could have denied EVERYTHING! h34r:


----------



## medicRob (May 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Hehe... Hotel told me to, so he'll get the wrath of Sasha and not me.
> 
> 
> Sasha deleted my number, so I could have denied EVERYTHING! h34r:



I texted her "Badger. Badger. Badger. Badger." last night while HotelCo woke her up, then this morning I screwed up and picked the wrong Sasha on my iPhone and sent a reminder to that person to go ahead and take their pill (which the doc ordered her to take at the same time every day, preferably morning since it is a stimulant).


----------



## Sasha (May 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Hehe... Hotel told me to, so he'll get the wrath of Sasha and not me.
> 
> 
> Sasha deleted my number, so I could have denied EVERYTHING! h34r:



Yup but you were an idiot "This is uhh...Linuss... Hotel told me too.."

Hotel has been forgiven, you and rob? nope. I'll get you back. I'll get you both back (rob I'm getting back double.)


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2011)

Hey, I said it was Steve at first, and you were like "Who?" so I HAD to internet it up for you.


----------



## Sasha (May 13, 2011)

Call me again at midnight and see what happens. You wont like it.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2011)

To be fair, it was 11:58.


----------



## HotelCo (May 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Hotel has been forgiven...



quoted for the record.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2011)

AND Hotel said you were awake, too.


I quote mine and hotels convo:

Me:  I have the urge to drunk dial
Hotel:  Call Sasha!
Me: But it's midnight for her, she'll be asleep
Hotel:  No, she's awake, trust me.


----------



## HotelCo (May 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> AND Hotel said you were awake, too.
> 
> 
> I quote mine and hotels convo:
> ...



Your fault for trusting me. 

I've already been forgiven.


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> AND Hotel said you were awake, too.
> 
> 
> I quote mine and hotels convo:
> ...



Next time, just drunk dial me, I'm awake alll night


----------



## Tommerag (May 13, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Next time, just drunk dial me, I'm awake alll night



How would Brown feel about that? He might be getting a badger license after that.


----------



## Sasha (May 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> AND Hotel said you were awake, too.
> 
> 
> I quote mine and hotels convo:
> ...



If Hotel told you to jump off a bridge, would you?

And it's your fault for "drunk" dialing.


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 13, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> How would Brown feel about that? He might be getting a badger license after that.



What Brown doesn't know can't hurt him.


----------



## Sasha (May 13, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> What Brown doesn't know can't hurt him.



Derek could take Stewie anyway.


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 13, 2011)

I'm booooored! Been awake since 9, have to be at work at 7 tonight. Oh, and it's opening weekend for the track. I'm gonna have fun tonight! <_<


----------



## JPINFV (May 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Call me again at midnight and see what happens. You wont like it.



Midnight your time or midnight caller's time?


----------



## HotelCo (May 13, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Midnight your time or midnight caller's time?



Midnight her time.


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Derek could take Stewie anyway.



He's going to be sooo thrilled that there's another annoying nickname for him.


----------



## Tommerag (May 13, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Midnight her time.



Well thats not really that late. So no biggie right  lol


----------



## JPINFV (May 13, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Midnight her time.


----------



## Anjel (May 13, 2011)

Going to the Downtown Hoedown!!

So excited! Lol


----------



## Chimpie (May 13, 2011)

Heading to the airport soon. Looking forward to sleeping in my own bed for the first time in two weeks.

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> If Hotel told you to jump off a bridge, would you?



Probably, yes, so long as he said the bridge was awake anyhow.


----------



## HotelCo (May 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Probably, yes, so long as he said the bridge was awake anyhow.



Badgers are very influential.


----------



## Anjel (May 13, 2011)

Been at the hoedown for 2 hours and already saw the bomb squad go speeding by twice.


----------



## rmabrey (May 13, 2011)

~17 phone calls and 4 emails later


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 13, 2011)

One of the smartest things I ever did was make sure my college and were I work are not in the same county....... Thus leading to me not having to buy ice cream when I get my picture in the paper for college awards


----------



## JPINFV (May 13, 2011)

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2011/05/13/texas-house-bans-offensive-security-pat-downs/

Apparently the US Constitution is not a particularly strong subject in Texas...


----------



## medicRob (May 13, 2011)

I passed!


----------



## MassEMT-B (May 13, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## foxfire (May 13, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I passed!


Hooray!!!! 
Congratulations


----------



## Sasha (May 13, 2011)

I got tricked into a church dinner... this is awkward...


----------



## LucidResq (May 13, 2011)

I've been to few events awkward enough to outweigh the benefit of free food. And I've been to some awkwarddddd gatherings. Then again, I'm no longer a starving college student.


----------



## rmabrey (May 13, 2011)

over/under on how many times I have to call DHS for my reciprocity is 8


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 13, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Badgers are very influential.



http://m.youtube.com/?rdm=4mkdhp7x3#/watch?v=4r7wHMg5Yjg


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 13, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I passed!



As if there was ever any doubt? Congrats!


----------



## Anjel (May 13, 2011)

It was really funny watching the event EMS run around with their little purses helping all the drunk people. 

I do not envy that job lol

Person FDGB and was bleeding everywhere from his nose I think. I did my part. I waved at the ems'ers lol and told him to keep his distance. That's all I could think of at the time for some reason lol. my judgment was a little cloudy. 

My friend proceeded to have a convo with the poor dude on how she used to thing if she swallowed the blood it would just go back in her system and I kid you not the guy swallowed...look confused....and say huh makes sense.


----------



## shfd739 (May 14, 2011)

I love the local hose draggers I really do.....but why put someone that is room air sat 99% with no distress and a normal assessment on NRB O2@ 15lpm just because they feel slightly short of breath after a few puffs of weed?


----------



## MrBrown (May 14, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> I love the local hose draggers I really do.....but why put someone that is room air sat 99% with no distress and a normal assessment on NRB O2@ 15lpm just because they feel slightly short of breath after a few puffs of weed?



Walk up to them, hit them in the head and take the oxygen away while loudly saying "No touching! For ambos only! Bad firefighters, go back to your station and watch telly!"


----------



## rmabrey (May 14, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> I love the local hose draggers I really do.....but why put someone that is room air sat 99% with no distress and a normal assessment on NRB O2@ 15lpm just because they feel slightly short of breath after a few puffs of weed?



Im starting to think thats all they carry here is NRB. I learned very quickly that if fire beat us to a scene to go ahead and grab a NRB cause they used theirs


----------



## shfd739 (May 14, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Walk up to them, hit them in the head and take the oxygen away while loudly saying "No touching! For ambos only! Bad firefighters, go back to your station and watch telly!"



If I had a remote chance of getting away with this I would. 

Usually i just remove the O2 and toss the mask or cannula to the side if it's a patient like above where it isn't needed.


----------



## foxfire (May 14, 2011)

At a farm auction bidding on calves. One is needing a major amount of TLC. Hope I get it, think it would be a fun project.B)


----------



## nemedic (May 14, 2011)

foxfire said:


> At a farm auction bidding on calves. One is needing a major amount of TLC. Hope I get it, think it would be a fun project.B)



If not, could I get a few pounds of ground beef?


----------



## Tommerag (May 14, 2011)

nemedic said:


> If not, could I get a few pounds of ground beef?



Nom Nom Nom


----------



## foxfire (May 14, 2011)

nemedic said:


> If not, could I get a few pounds of ground beef?


Calf went for more than my little college budget would allow. But I still have a ear to the ground for more calves.
  But I do have extra burger from the last beef that was butchered. B)


----------



## JPINFV (May 15, 2011)

*This  weeks Dr. Who: Apparently the TARDIS has a name, and that name is sexy.  Also, this week's episode brought to you by Event Horizon.*


----------



## nemedic (May 15, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Calf went for more than my little college budget would allow. But I still have a ear to the ground for more calves.
> But I do have extra burger from the last beef that was butchered. B)



I asked because I was thinking of making chili. Probably going to go with filet, as it's not the right season for venison.

In the unlikely event I have extra,


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 15, 2011)

The next time I tell my partner, "I've never had ____ run" somebody please slap me.  I told my partner I had never had a gunshot before, we just finished our 3rd one of the night. :wacko:


----------



## MrBrown (May 15, 2011)

City 3 calls Ambulance

City 3

Good evening, Officers Twiggy and Puddles for night crew

City 3 thank you, towards Glen Eden, code twenty six


----------



## medicRob (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Deltachange (May 15, 2011)

Girls have to be the most confusing things around, heart surgery is more straight forward. GAH!!! On a positive note, I got hired for my fire departments EMS reserves, and I am applying at the company that shall not be named for some more experience!


----------



## medicRob (May 15, 2011)

Deltachange said:


> Girls have to be the most confusing things around, heart surgery is more straight forward. GAH!!! On a positive note, I got hired for my fire departments EMS reserves, and I am applying at the company that shall not be named for some more experience!



Try being married.


----------



## HotelCo (May 15, 2011)

3 Nights in an over the water bungalow in bora bora? Yes please.. 


Only 5k.... Not cheap, but I thought it'd be more. Who wants to donate to my bora bora fund?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 15, 2011)

Got held over on shift because my relief never came.   Got a student put on my truck too. 


First call of the shift that never should have happened?   DOS/DOA


----------



## Sasha (May 15, 2011)

Just had an open mic after saying not pleasent things after reading our dispatch page d'oh.


----------



## Deltachange (May 15, 2011)

Being married requires girls interested in you, and my job (despite the fact I never talk about it to anyone outside of the EMS community) seems to be rather off putting.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 15, 2011)

jpinfv said:


> *this  weeks dr. Who: Apparently the tardis has a name, and that name is sexy.  Also, this week's episode brought to you by event horizon.*



spoilers!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 15, 2011)

Has anyone else picked up on a bit of a xenophobic bent to some of the posts lately? I suppose it just reflects the current national attitude. I find it disheartening that it is reflected by many medical providers though.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 15, 2011)

I can't remember who posted the link to the article about EMS at Woodstock but thanks. It was a great read.


----------



## JPINFV (May 16, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> spoilers!!


----------



## Anjel (May 16, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Has anyone else picked up on a bit of a *xenophobic bent *to some of the posts lately? I suppose it just reflects the current national attitude. I find it disheartening that it is reflected by many medical providers though.



What did you just call me?

It's not nice to use big words that I have to google. 

hmmpf :angry:


----------



## JPINFV (May 16, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Has anyone else picked up on a bit of a xenophobic bent to some of the posts lately? I suppose it just reflects the current national attitude. I find it disheartening that it is reflected by many medical providers though.




There's another board where the recent Bin Laden thread is essentially a huge "USA USA USA" chant fest.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> There's another board where the recent Bin Laden thread is essentially a huge "USA USA USA" chant fest.



Oh this isn't in reference to any of the Bin Laden stuff. I'm as happy about that as anyone. This is more to do with the "illegals shouldn't be treated and if these folks can't tell me in English whats wrong with em then they can just bleed to death" stuff.


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 16, 2011)

Delivered a kid on shift today. All I can say is... EEEWWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## MrBrown (May 16, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Delivered a kid on shift today. All I can say is... EEEWWWWWWWW!!!!!



Don't worry now you will know what to do when yours come along


----------



## Aprz (May 16, 2011)

So I've pretty much made plans to move to Georgia by Fall this year. Looking to go to Gwinnett Technical College to take EMT-I. The hours on their page looks a little off though.

http://www.gwinnetttech.edu/content.cfm?PageCode=programs_list&keywords=&DepartmentID=105

A 48 hour and 27 hour class, but it is says it's like three quarters long? Maybe it's including Basic, but it says that's 20 hours long. <_< I wanna get stuff figured out quick cause it doesn't look like I have much time for signing up unless I wanna wait until Spring. Don't seen an instructor to shoot an e-mail off to so I guess I'll have to make a couple of phone calls or do more browsing.


----------



## Deltachange (May 16, 2011)

EMS providers should treat people, not citizens, we get paid no matter what, and we aren't political judges. The xenophobia speaks poorly to the profession as well as to this country. Do I think that if you move here you should learn english? yes. Do I think that if you haven't you deserve sub standard care. Absolutely not. Patient advocacy, whether they speak english or not.


----------



## Aprz (May 16, 2011)

I could skip EMT-I all together though and do their Paramedic program there I think. Need to do more research.


----------



## medicRob (May 16, 2011)

I am in chat.


----------



## Sasha (May 16, 2011)

So do we not treat unresponsive pts? they cant tell us whats wrong either.


----------



## medicRob (May 16, 2011)

Sasha, I just got your voicemail, and I only understood about every 4th word. lol

It reminded me of this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_knT5bNX_sU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasha (May 16, 2011)

Pft. Turn up your hearing aid i spoke clearly.


----------



## Sasha (May 16, 2011)

I dont want to go home. And i just got to work.


----------



## medicRob (May 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Pft. Turn up your hearing aid i spoke clearly.



You were squeaky.


----------



## Sasha (May 16, 2011)

That part about your sexy accent? Forget it was said.


----------



## medicRob (May 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> That part about your sexy accent? Forget it was said.



I didnt hear you say anything about a sexy accent.


----------



## Chimpie (May 16, 2011)

In Fort Lauderdale for the Florida Governor's Hurricane Conference.

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## Sasha (May 16, 2011)

Thats because you dont listen.


----------



## medicRob (May 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Thats because you dont listen.



You got me there, ha ha.


----------



## Sasha (May 16, 2011)

i had del taco for breakfast


----------



## Emma (May 16, 2011)

Yikes.  No time for the interwebs lately.


----------



## HotelCo (May 16, 2011)

http://www.royaldavui.com/Davui_Suite.html

Looks like Hotel found his vacation spot for next year. B)


----------



## Harvey (May 16, 2011)

yay basic class starts next monday


----------



## rmabrey (May 16, 2011)

sarcasm/ I would like to take this moment to thank the employees of Indiana DHS for knowing their own rules, allowing me to obtain Indiana Reciprocity without any trouble /sarcasm


----------



## Anjel (May 16, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> sarcasm/ I would like to take this moment to thank the employees of Indiana DHS for knowing their own rules, allowing me to obtain Indiana Reciprocity without any trouble /sarcasm



You have had one heck of a time lol


----------



## rmabrey (May 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> You have had one heck of a time lol



Cause they dont know what they are doing. They tried to tell me I had to take the Indiana written even though I have National Registry. I had to recite them their own rules to clarify that.


ETA: And im apparently  not the only one dealing with this. Several others from my class are having the same problems


----------



## medicstudent101 (May 16, 2011)

Long and boring ER clinical yesterday. Sad day.


----------



## rmabrey (May 16, 2011)

Geeze, after finally getting ahold of the boss at DHS I found out the process, I wrote a letter explaiing I was applying for reciprocity in Indiana, and had taken an Indiana approved course and passes all testing. Mailed it today certified. SHould have my indiana cert in a week. No indiana test required.....like i told them the first time 


This is a lot of hassle for little pay


----------



## rmabrey (May 16, 2011)

Now back on topic.......whatever it was.......oh yeah pickles.


----------



## nemedic (May 16, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Now back on topic.......whatever it was.......oh yeah pickles.



but are they sweet pickles, or hot and spicy pickles?


----------



## medicstudent101 (May 16, 2011)

nemedic said:


> but are they sweet pickles, or hot and spicy pickles?



Neither. Sour pickles. B)


----------



## rmabrey (May 16, 2011)

nemedic said:


> but are they sweet pickles, or hot and spicy pickles?



Raw pickles.........wait that would cucumbers


----------



## foxfire (May 16, 2011)

Yum!!! Dill pickles^_^


----------



## Aprz (May 17, 2011)

A little scared about going to Georgia, lol, but it's definitely happening now. Got rent figured out.


----------



## MrBrown (May 17, 2011)

So  .... 

The molecular weight of glucose is 180

Brown's BGL is 7 mmol/l (Brown's finger hurts!)

Brown has 0.007 moles of glucose per litre of blood (which is red, not brown)

In Brown's 6 litres of blood Brown has 0.042 moles of glucose

0.042 x 180 is 7.56

Therefore, Brown has 7.56g of glucose in Brown's blood at any one time

... and if it takes 7.56g of glucose to keep Brown up and browning around, Brown wonders what that 50 grams of 50% glucose you blokes are dishing out is a bit of overkill

We use 100ml of 10& glucose

Holy crap! Brown thinks Brown understood something chemistry related, quick, note the date and time!

Mrs Brown will be so proud given that Mrs Brown is the chemistry smarty pants at Casa De Brown


----------



## mycrofft (May 17, 2011)

*Veneficus needs a new avatar.Any suggestions? Post examples.*

hahaha.


----------



## HotelCo (May 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp1AEhETKII[/YOUTUBE]

My day...


----------



## medicRob (May 17, 2011)

Busy day of research and podcast prep. How are you guys spending your day?


----------



## usalsfyre (May 17, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Busy day of research and podcast prep. How are you guys spending your day?


Lunch, nap, taking the kids to the park, dinner and going to bed early.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 17, 2011)

got up an hour ago made coffee too lazy to walk back to kitchen to get any. crawled to computer checked emtlife need to take dogs for walk.


----------



## medicRob (May 17, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Lunch, nap, taking the kids to the park, dinner and going to bed early.



Sure you don't want to help me compile data received from various rescuscitative endocrinology based studies instead? he he


----------



## medicRob (May 17, 2011)

So funny it is worth a double post. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FISHEO3gsM&feature=player_embedded#at=16[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## usalsfyre (May 17, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Sure you don't want to help me compile data received from various rescuscitative endocrinology based studies instead? he he


Lol. Another time I might have actually taken you up on it. However, considering I spent a large chunk of time yesterday compiling evals on my intern on three hours of sleep, I gotta pass.


----------



## rmabrey (May 17, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Busy day of research and podcast prep. How are you guys spending your day?



Went to AMR to update my application with my NR card. Sounds like I have an interview waiting when Indiana sends my cert off.  Other than that, listening to an audio book and working out


----------



## abckidsmom (May 17, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Lunch, nap, taking the kids to the park, dinner and going to bed early.



This is the story of my life.  Over and over and over.

Today we cleaned the upstairs, taught the 5 year old about place value, finished up our spelling curriculum for 1st and 2nd grades, and put away 3 loads of laundry.

Later, we get to go to the library.

I interview for my new job on Thursday.


----------



## medicRob (May 17, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> This is the story of my life.  Over and over and over.
> 
> Today we cleaned the upstairs, taught the 5 year old about place value, finished up our spelling curriculum for 1st and 2nd grades, and put away 3 loads of laundry.
> 
> ...



What job? You goin back to the unit?


----------



## MrBrown (May 17, 2011)

How come you home school? Guns? Drugs? Gangs? Distance? Cost? Moral objection? Religious weirdo .... eh never mind that last one 

Mrs Brown wants private school ..... if Brown can survive public school in Kiwi land so can our kids


----------



## abckidsmom (May 17, 2011)

medicRob said:


> What job? You goin back to the unit?



Part time firemedic in our county.  I wanna work close to home.  Plus, I can't see myself having the mental stamina to educate my kids and spin back up to competent in an ICU.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 17, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> How come you home school? Guns? Drugs? Gangs? Distance? Cost? Moral objection? Religious weirdo .... eh never mind that last one
> 
> Mrs Brown wants private school ..... if Brown can survive public school in Kiwi land so can our kids



Educational philosophy.  I believe that an individualized education administered by someone with a personal stake in the success or failure of the student is the best way to go.  

Plus, school just seems like a colossal waste of time.  My kids are bright and excelling in 1-2 hours of school a day.  And then we get back to life.  They're young yet, but this should last for several more years.

Plus, they get to see their dad this way...if they were at school, we'd go on a 9 week rotation in which 5 of those weeks they really didn't see him between Tuesday and Saturday.


----------



## fast65 (May 17, 2011)

medicRob said:


> So funny it is worth a double post.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9FISHEO3gsM[/YOUTUBE]



I see your Bob Dylan and raise you one of THESE!:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzfQwXEqYaI


----------



## medicRob (May 17, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I see your Bob Dylan and raise you one of THESE!:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzfQwXEqYaI



I'll see that, and raise you Dubstep

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExmNN3jj6WM[/YOUTUBE]

AND CHARLIE SHEEN DUBSTEP

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuOD_zZq39E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fast65 (May 17, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I'll see that, and raise you Dubstep
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ExmNN3jj6WM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...




I'm not exactly sure what Dubstep is...all I know is that I want to kill it.

Btw, I raise you this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## medicRob (May 17, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I'm not exactly sure what Dubstep is...all I know is that I want to kill it.
> 
> Btw, I raise you this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ



Old Meme is old.


----------



## fast65 (May 17, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Old Meme is old.



Pssssh, don't be jelly. You know you were going to do the same


----------



## medicRob (May 17, 2011)

```

```



fast65 said:


> Pssssh, don't be jelly. You know you were going to do the same



Knowyourmeme.com

Bring your CEU certificates back when done.


----------



## fast65 (May 17, 2011)

I am now thoroughly confused


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2011)

Working a CCT 24... And bored.


----------



## JPINFV (May 17, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCT6Wc0ezUk[/youtube]


----------



## HotelCo (May 17, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCT6Wc0ezUk[/youtube]



Who is Bryan?


----------



## JPINFV (May 17, 2011)

Bryan Stow is the San Fransisco area AMR paramedic who was beaten outside of a Los Angeles Dodgers game on March 31st for the crime of wearing San Francisco Giants gear. He's been in and out of a medically induced coma for the majority of the time sense then. Unfortunately, the two Los Angeles Gang Bangers... opps, sorry, Dodgers fans have not been caught.


----------



## medicRob (May 17, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Who is Bryan?



Really?!?


----------



## HotelCo (May 17, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Really?!?



Heard of the event, but not the name.


----------



## JPINFV (May 17, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Really?!?



Probably one of the reasons I've heard about it is one of the local talk radio hosts has essentially made this a personal crusade and has had on both Stow's family members and his neurologist at least once a week since the incident took place.


----------



## medicRob (May 17, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Probably one of the reasons I've heard about it is one of the local talk radio hosts has essentially made this a personal crusade and has had on both Stow's family members and his neurologist at least once a week since the incident took place.



Bryan's story and his family have been a hot topic of the EMS 2.0 community since the event happened. 

It is all over the EMS Blogosphere. 

Not to mention:

http://www.support4bryanstow.com/


----------



## MrBrown (May 18, 2011)

Why did Brown just learn that the rapture is this Saturday?

OK so it'll be Saturday here before its Saturday in the US, so if the rapture happens Brown will find out first and text you peoples.

Good ole Brown looking out for y'all


----------



## fast65 (May 18, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Why did Brown just learn that the rapture is this Saturday?
> 
> OK so it'll be Saturday here before its Saturday in the US, so if the rapture happens Brown will find out first and text you peoples.
> 
> Good ole Brown looking out for y'all



And it's happening on my ex's birthday...it's gonna be a good rapture B)


----------



## HotelCo (May 18, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Why did Brown just learn that the rapture is this Saturday?
> 
> OK so it'll be Saturday here before its Saturday in the US, so if the rapture happens Brown will find out first and text you peoples.
> 
> Good ole Brown looking out for y'all



See my post on your facebook status about my joy for the coming rapture. (Not appropriate for EMTLife.)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 18, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Bryan Stow is the San Fransisco area AMR paramedic who was beaten outside of a Los Angeles Dodgers game on March 31st for the crime of wearing San Francisco Giants gear. He's been in and out of a medically induced coma for the majority of the time sense then. Unfortunately, the two Los Angeles Gang Bangers... opps, sorry, Dodgers fans have not been caught.



I've been to many of the events for him to raise money for his medical bills.


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 18, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> See my post on your facebook status about my joy for the coming rapture. (Not appropriate for EMTLife.)



Hotel, I just about died laughing... and I'm sure Brown is looking forward to the same thing.


----------



## MrBrown (May 18, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Hotel, I just about died laughing... and I'm sure Brown is looking forward to the same thing.



The rapture is not required for that tho .....


----------



## JPINFV (May 18, 2011)

Rapture is this Saturday? Sorry if I don't talk about it on Saturday...


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 18, 2011)

See you all in Hell.  I'm pretty sure I'll get a good seat.


----------



## socalmedic (May 18, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCT6Wc0ezUk[/youtube]



really, a code 3 transport, really. I am not sure that is indicated or appropriate.


----------



## VFlutter (May 18, 2011)

So much studying to do :wacko:


----------



## JPINFV (May 18, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> really, a code 3 transport, really. I am not sure that is indicated or appropriate.


It most likely isn't, but I can't blame them either, nor would I if I could given the totality of the events.


----------



## rmabrey (May 18, 2011)

That looks like AMR in the video. Im surprised they even went code 3. They rarely go code 3 (assuming some protocols are company wide)


----------



## nemedic (May 18, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> See you all in Hell.  I'm pretty sure I'll get a good seat.



I'll be the guy in the row behind you throwing popcorn. And besides, hell has more fun......


----------



## nemedic (May 18, 2011)

Is it bad form to use your own quote for a sig?


----------



## rmabrey (May 18, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> See you all in Hell.  I'm pretty sure I'll get a good seat.



Guess im going to?? I dont even know what rapture is


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 18, 2011)

nemedic said:


> I'll be the guy in the row behind you throwing popcorn. And besides, hell has more fun......



I'll be a few seats over, talking on my cell phone.


----------



## JPINFV (May 18, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> That looks like AMR in the video. Im surprised they even went code 3. They rarely go code 3 (assuming some protocols are company wide)



The convoy consisted of a SFFD ambulance, the AMR critical care unit, Stow's regular ambulance, the family (in the POV in the middle), and an EMS supervisor.

http://thehappymedic.com/2011/05/bryan-stow-one-big-step-closer-to-home/


----------



## Sasha (May 18, 2011)

I had the best OT shift ever. Got new boots, sat down at Outback for steak, watched family guy, and slept for 5 hours. The only thing we didn't do?

Calls.


----------



## Stephanie. (May 18, 2011)

Someone owes me a kit-kat bar!!!!!!!!!!!!! Make it a king size and I'll share.


----------



## medicRob (May 18, 2011)

Happiness is a warm gun, bang--bang ...shoot, shoot.


----------



## fast65 (May 18, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Happiness is a warm gun, bang--bang ...shoot, shoot.



I want


----------



## rmabrey (May 18, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Happiness is a warm gun, bang--bang ...shoot, shoot.



I have that sling on my AR


----------



## rmabrey (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Stephanie. (May 18, 2011)

rmabrey said:


>



I have that same couch and matching love seat.


----------



## medicRob (May 18, 2011)

Stephanie. said:


> I have that same couch and matching love seat.



That was quite possibly the man-killingest thing that has ever been said on this forum.


----------



## rmabrey (May 18, 2011)

medicRob said:


> That was quite possibly the man-killingest thing that has ever been said on this forum.



I bought the couch at Rural King, Im not turning in my man card


----------



## JPINFV (May 18, 2011)

Oh no, sinister black rifles! Someone call the Brady Bunch!


----------



## Anjel (May 18, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> See my post on your facebook status about my joy for the coming rapture. (Not appropriate for EMTLife.)



bad badger, BAD!


----------



## medicRob (May 18, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> I bought the couch at Rural King, Im not turning in my man card



Actually, that was directed toward Stephanie for derailing a gun conversation with couches and love seats.


----------



## Anjel (May 18, 2011)

Geez must of made rob mad... he deleted me on FB :-(


----------



## medicRob (May 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Geez must of made rob mad... he deleted me on FB :-(



I have better things to do.


----------



## medicRob (May 18, 2011)

ChaseZ33 said:


> So much studying to do :wacko:



Brings back memories. Are you in a BSN or ADN program? From the "Professional Nursing" book, I gather BSN. 

Mosby's calculate with confidence is a great book. We had a dosage calculation quiz before every class, you either made a 100% or a 0% with one chance to make them up. If you didn't have a 100% after makeup on every quiz, you were considered unsafe for clinical and asked to leave the nursing program because even just 1 mistake means you compromised the safety of 1 patient, and that is unacceptable. 

We used "Pharmacology for Nursing Care" by Lehne as well. Chapter X has a really good section on Cyclooxygenase inhibitors. 

Pathophysiology: The Biologic Basis for Disease in Adults and Children was quite possibly one of the best textbooks I ever had. For micro, we used Talaro, in A & P, we used Tortora, but I teach my A & P class with marieb and the disease guide, although I prefer Tortora hands down. 

My med/surg textbook was horrible on my back. It was 3x the thickness of Essentials of Paramedic care. "Brunner & Suddarth's Medical/Surgical Nursing". For pediatric nursing, we used "Wong's". In pharmacotherapeutics, we used Lippincott's Illustrated pharmacology. 

You have a long road ahead of you, but it is worth it in the end. Just stick to it. Once the semester is over, keep these books, they will serve you well in the future. Keep your textbooks from next semester as well.


----------



## JPINFV (May 18, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I have better things to do.



Jerry! Jerry! Jerry!


----------



## exodus (May 18, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Is it bad form to use your own quote for a sig?



Yes.


----------



## medicRob (May 18, 2011)

Hey Guys, Dr. Broselow (Of Broselow tape fame) is running an EMS Week special right now. You can get "Artemis" his new app for FREE. 

goo.gl/l22bC


----------



## abckidsmom (May 18, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Hey Guys, Dr. Broselow (Of Broselow tape fame) is running an EMS Week special right now. You can get "Artemis" his new app for FREE.
> 
> goo.gl/l22bC



Going to get that.  Cool!


----------



## VFlutter (May 18, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Brings back memories. Are you in a BSN or ADN program? From the "Professional Nursing" book, I gather BSN.
> 
> Mosby's calculate with confidence is a great book. We had a dosage calculation quiz before every class, you either made a 100% or a 0% with one chance to make them up. If you didn't have a 100% after makeup on every quiz, you were considered unsafe for clinical and asked to leave the nursing program because even just 1 mistake means you compromised the safety of 1 patient, and that is unacceptable.
> 
> ...



It is a BSN program. So far I love the calculate with confidence book, it really helps. We have a similar policy, our first dosage quiz counts for a grade and then we have 2 more tries to get a 100%. If you dont get the 100% your out. I also like the format of the Pharm and Patho books. The A&P and Micro are books I kept for reference (very helpful for patho) I already passed the classes. 

As for the future books, apparently we use textbooks that are written by an Alumni of our school so I will have to wait and see about those. 

Also we just switched to HESI exams for all of our finals, So every class will have its own HESI. This is to get us ready for the NCLEX, which is good since or school has some crazy good pass rate (~96%)


----------



## medicRob (May 18, 2011)

ChaseZ33 said:


> It is a BSN program. So far I love the calculate with confidence book, it really helps. We have a similar policy, our first dosage quiz counts for a grade and then we have 2 more tries to get a 100%. If you dont get the 100% your out. I also like the format of the Pharm and Patho books. The A&P and Micro are books I kept for reference (very helpful for patho) I already passed the classes.
> 
> As for the future books, apparently we use textbooks that are written by an Alumni of our school so I will have to wait and see about those.
> 
> Also we just switched to HESI exams for all of our finals, So every class will have its own HESI. This is to get us ready for the NCLEX, which is good since or school has some crazy good pass rate (~96%)



Yeah, we did the HESI A2. The initial HESI was used in our admissions process to upper division. I made a 91% on mine. Let me know if you need any help studying. It seems like you are in a pretty good program. I will be teaching Intro to Critical Care Nursing at my undergraduate alma mater in the Fall. I will teach the continuation of that course for those wishing to specialize and later go on to CCRN in the Spring (Cardiorespiratory Concepts of Intensive Care Nursing).


----------



## VFlutter (May 18, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Yeah, we did the HESI A2. The initial HESI was used in our admissions process to upper division. I made a 91% on mine. Let me know if you need any help studying. It seems like you are in a pretty good program. I will be teaching Intro to Critical Care Nursing at my undergraduate alma mater in the Fall. I will teach the continuation of that course for those wishing to specialize and later go on to CCRN in the Spring (Cardiorespiratory Concepts of Intensive Care Nursing).



Sounds great, Thank you. I will probably PM you sometime and ask you a few questions since you seem to have accomplished everything I want to do. I would love to be a flight nurse but my school also has a great MSN program so I am also looking into going right into their ACNP program after my one year of work.


----------



## medicRob (May 18, 2011)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Sounds great, Thank you. I will probably PM you sometime and ask you a few questions since you seem to have accomplished everything I want to do. I would love to be a flight nurse but my school also has a great MSN program so I am also looking into going right into their ACNP program after my one year of work.



Why can't you be a Flight Nurse Practitioner? Many flight nurses have MSN's.


----------



## VFlutter (May 18, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Why can't you be a Flight Nurse Practitioner? Many flight nurses have MSN's.



Very good point. I guess I should focus on getting through my BSN before I start planning for my MSN lol


----------



## foxfire (May 18, 2011)

I am so happy right now, every hospital I have taken a pt to today has free food. Cake, full breakfast, and all sorts goodies. I love being the student during EMS week.


----------



## Anjel (May 18, 2011)

foxfire said:


> I am so happy right now, every hospital I have taken a pt to today has free food. Cake, full breakfast, and all sorts goodies. I love being the student during EMS week.



Lol yea the hospitals around here have been great too.

Ice. cream, sandwiches, pop, pizza, raffles.

Its a good week


----------



## medicRob (May 18, 2011)

@Mmiz, @ffemt8978, @Chimpie 

Who is screwing with the Navbar links?


----------



## MrBrown (May 18, 2011)

Free to good home, one Cat in the Hat hat ... has outlived useful life 

*Brown puts Brown's Cat in the Hat hat up and walks away


----------



## JPINFV (May 18, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Free to good home, one Cat in the Hat hat ... has outlived useful life
> 
> *Brown puts Brown's Cat in the Hat hat up and walks away




No more Cat in the Hat? What will Brown regenerate into?


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 18, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> No more Cat in the Hat? What will Brown regenerate into?



My money is on a roman centurion.


----------



## MassEMT-B (May 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Lol yea the hospitals around here have been great too.
> 
> Ice. cream, sandwiches, pop, pizza, raffles.
> 
> Its a good week



Wow, I have gotten nothing this week from the hospitals :sad:.


----------



## JPINFV (May 18, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> My money is on a roman centurion.


----------



## bigbiker1011 (May 18, 2011)

man i am stressing out of my mind for this  AMR pre-employment test!


----------



## KempoEMT (May 18, 2011)

bigbiker1011 said:


> man i am stressing out of my mind for this  AMR pre-employment test!



you'll be fine man!


----------



## Sasha (May 18, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> No more Cat in the Hat? What will Brown regenerate into?



Stewie. 

He sounds like an australian stewie.


----------



## LucidResq (May 18, 2011)

Further advancing the "everyone's had two beers" theory...



> Investigators initially believed Payne may have been drinking because he repeatedly mumbled “two beers," police said.



(And yes, it seems like this may have been medical rather than intoxicaton- but still)


----------



## rmabrey (May 18, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Oh no, sinister black rifles! Someone call the Brady Bunch!



boo them


----------



## rmabrey (May 18, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Actually, that was directed toward Stephanie for derailing a gun conversation with couches and love seats.



oh my bad, yeah she killed that


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 19, 2011)

Had a diabetic patient get a really good punch in on my side. I'm gonna be feeling that for a week. :wacko:


----------



## MassEMT-B (May 19, 2011)

My first day after being a third rider is ... today.


----------



## Aprz (May 19, 2011)

In chat like usual. Missed Kat saying hi.


----------



## medicRob (May 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fsrrf7P8Y_E[/YOUTUBE]

Lulz.


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 19, 2011)

Aprz said:


> In chat like usual. Missed Kat saying hi.



I felt abandoned! But then I saw your PM. ^_^


----------



## HotelCo (May 19, 2011)

Was offered a job today from Detroit EMS pending a physical an drug screen.


----------



## nemedic (May 19, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Was offered a job today from Detroit EMS pending a physical an drug screen.



Congrats. I'm in the same boat in my area. I have my pre hire physical and drug screenMonday morning, and assuming I pass, start orientation tuesday


----------



## usalsfyre (May 19, 2011)

I hate seeing (what I suspect is) a former poster from EMTLife spewing their crap on other forums.


----------



## JPINFV (May 19, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I hate seeing (what I suspect is) a former poster from EMTLife spewing their crap on other forums.


Oh, linky, by PM if need be...


----------



## nemedic (May 19, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Oh, linky, by PM if need be...



Me too please.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 19, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I hate seeing (what I suspect is) a former poster from EMTLife spewing their crap on other forums.



Hey what I say on the "Who loves hello kitty" forum ain't no ones biz but mine.


----------



## JPINFV (May 19, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Hey what I say on the "Who loves hello kitty" forum ain't no ones biz but mine.



There IS NOTHING WRONG WITH HELLO KITTY.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 19, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> There IS NOTHING WRONG WITH HELLO KITTY.



http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&keywords=Hello Kitty&rh=n:3775161,k:Hello Kitty&page=1

I'm gonna start pulling out the hello kitty scope on calls just to see the looks I get.


----------



## JPINFV (May 19, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&keywords=Hello Kitty&rh=n:3775161,k:Hello Kitty&page=1
> 
> I'm gonna start pulling out the hello kitty scope on calls just to see the looks I get.




The related search suggestion is making me go "WTF?"


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 19, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The related search suggestion is making me go "WTF?"



Oh that is just creepy. Imagine pulling those out on a first date.


----------



## JPINFV (May 19, 2011)

Well, if you're pulling those out on a first date it would be fairly appropriate. After all, you're essentially saying, "Hello kitty."


----------



## medicRob (May 19, 2011)

Got my shift confirmation email from National Event Services for Bonnaroo. 




> Good afternoon,
> 
> You are scheduled for Bonnaroo during the following dates and times;
> 
> ...



Gearing up for another excellent year.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 19, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Got my shift confirmation email from National Event Services for Bonnaroo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This sounds pretty fun.  I've always enjoyed all the busy events we've done.

BTW, nailed the interview today, 78 people took the physical agility, 23 interviewed, and they're hiring 4.

The Chief talked across the table to the elected official sitting in and told him about how much experience I had teaching and how he'd have me involved in the training/CE programs they're putting together.

Very happy to be entering the 20 hr/wk working world again.  

ETA:  Not final yet, of course.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 20, 2011)

I would kill for some popcorn right now. Only problem is I have scoured the house and there is none to be found. Seeing as it is 2218, I don't feel like going to the store to get some. 

So maybe I shall go to bed instead and dream of it.


----------



## Aprz (May 20, 2011)

A dialysis patient came to my work today, and I got to feel a thrill for my first time while asking him questions about dialysis. It was pretty cool.


----------



## foxfire (May 20, 2011)

I have decided that I enjoy the overnight shift more than the day.


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 20, 2011)

foxfire said:


> I have decided that I enjoy the overnight shift more than the day.



Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## nemedic (May 20, 2011)

foxfire said:


> I have decided that I enjoy the overnight shift more than the day.



*Breaks out the garlic clove necklace, and wooden crucifix with the ends all sharp and pointy


----------



## Sasha (May 20, 2011)

foxfire said:


> I have decided that I enjoy the overnight shift more than the day.



So do I. I get to sleep.


----------



## Sasha (May 20, 2011)

We hit a bat last night. That's right, a bat.


----------



## Sasha (May 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> There IS NOTHING WRONG WITH HELLO KITTY.



If you're a creepy pedophile...


----------



## exodus (May 20, 2011)




----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 20, 2011)

Hey, since the world is ending tomorrow, what should we do to go out with a bang?


----------



## Anjel (May 20, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey, since the world is ending tomorrow, what should we do to go out with a bang?



REVOLT!

Nah people better remain calm. I work tomorrow from 1130 to 2330 and if crap hits the fan I'll be pissed lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 20, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> REVOLT!
> 
> Nah people better remain calm. I work tomorrow from 1130 to 2330 and if crap hits the fan I'll be pissed lol



Well, I am on today from 0600-1800 and tomorrow from 0600-1800. If it looks like the world is ending, I am going to act outside my protocol and do a chest decompression. I really want to do one of those before we all check out of here. Lol!


----------



## Anjel (May 20, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well, I am on today from 0600-1800 and tomorrow from 0600-1800. If it looks like the world is ending, I am going to act outside my protocol and do a chest decompression. I really want to do one of those before we all check out of here. Lol!



and if you cant find a pt with a tension pnuemo I will come and make a pt for you. 

Whats the best MOI? hmmm... I'll think about it.


----------



## exodus (May 20, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> and if you cant find a pt with a tension pnuemo I will come and make a pt for you.
> 
> Whats the best MOI? hmmm... I'll think about it.



We had a guy the other day was chasing someone that stole their lockbox from a street fair, ran up a parking structure and the dude he was chasing, jumped off the side of the top floor to another building, they guy chasing him tried to do the same but failed.... Fell 4 stories. Only thing wrong was bilat femur fx's..


----------



## Anjel (May 20, 2011)

It would be funny though when a patient looks at you and says 'am I gonna be alright" 

and you can say nope....today is your last day on earth lol


----------



## Anjel (May 20, 2011)

exodus said:


> We had a guy the other day was chasing someone that stole their lockbox from a street fair, ran up a parking structure and the dude he was chasing, jumped off the side of the top floor to another building, they guy chasing him tried to do the same but failed.... Fell 4 stories. Only thing wrong was bilat femur fx's..



thats one lucky dude.


----------



## exodus (May 20, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> thats one lucky dude.



If I remember right, he was a minister actually....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 20, 2011)

exodus said:


> We had a guy the other day was chasing someone that stole their lockbox from a street fair, ran up a parking structure and the dude he was chasing, jumped off the side of the top floor to another building, they guy chasing him tried to do the same but failed.... Fell 4 stories. Only thing wrong was bilat femur fx's..



Wait................. There's a 4 story building in Hemet? Lol


----------



## MassEMT-B (May 20, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well, I am on today from 0600-1800 and tomorrow from 0600-1800. If it looks like the world is ending, I am going to act outside my protocol and do a chest decompression. I really want to do one of those before we all check out of here. Lol!



Well if it is ending tomorrow, can it atleast end before my 0630-1300 shift? Might as well not waste my time at work if the worlds ending .


----------



## exodus (May 20, 2011)

firefite said:


> Wait................. There's a 4 story building in Hemet? Lol



Lmao, I work in San Diego... Still working on a Hemet job lol.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 20, 2011)

exodus said:


> Lmao, I work in San Diego... Still working on a Hemet job lol.



Ooh haha. I was gonna say that must be a new building then haha


----------



## exodus (May 20, 2011)

firefite said:


> Ooh haha. I was gonna say that must be a new building then haha



I don't think there's even a parking structure in Hemet :s ...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 20, 2011)

exodus said:


> I don't think there's even a parking structure in Hemet :s ...



Not that I've seen. Unless you count garages lol


----------



## JPINFV (May 20, 2011)




----------



## HotelCo (May 20, 2011)

Hotel went to Canada today.


----------



## crazycajun (May 20, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Hotel went to Canada today.



Hotel if the Rapture IS coming I don't think hiding in Canada will help you.


----------



## HotelCo (May 20, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> Hotel if the Rapture IS coming I don't think hiding in Canada will help you.



Oh, I'm looking forward to the rapture. 

Once all the religious folk are gone, I'm throwing a party for everyone else left.


----------



## ClaymoreCharlie (May 20, 2011)

There are bad thunderstorms in my area 

2nd round of hail in as many weeks....poor car


----------



## LucidResq (May 20, 2011)

Speaking of the rapture, I think I missed out on the best scheme ever.


----------



## MassEMT-B (May 20, 2011)

Well now I am working a double tomorrow. 630-1 then 3-11.


----------



## Sasha (May 20, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> Hotel if the Rapture IS coming I don't think hiding in Canada will help you.



Yeah it's not like it's the draft or anything.

Good. All the jesus freaks will be gone and we can get back to this whole "seperation of church and state" thing the country was founded on.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 20, 2011)

Ya know, I was thinking, if the world is ending tomorrow, why worry, there isn't a freaking thing you can do about it anyhow!


----------



## Sasha (May 20, 2011)

MassEMT-B said:


> Well now I am working a double tomorrow. 630-1 then 3-11.



That's a double? Soounds like a regular shift with a lunch break thrown in.

Lucky duck. We don't get lunch breaks.


----------



## Chimpie (May 20, 2011)




----------



## abckidsmom (May 20, 2011)

Chimpie said:


>



lol.  I'm holding my breath.


----------



## JPINFV (May 20, 2011)

It can't be rapture time yet. After all, everyone knows that the antichrist is the Justin Bieber - Rebecca Black love child recording artist.


----------



## Outbac1 (May 20, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Hotel went to Canada today.



Welcome!!  I'd say come down for a beer but I suspect you are still a few thousand miles away. Windsor?


----------



## Outbac1 (May 20, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ya know, I was thinking, if the world is ending tomorrow, why worry, there isn't a freaking thing you can do about it anyhow!



You're right. 

However "Everyone should believe in something; I believe I'll go fishing."

(Thoreau) And I am.


----------



## HotelCo (May 20, 2011)

Outbac1 said:


> Welcome!!  I'd say come down for a beer but I suspect you are still a few thousand miles away. Windsor?



Yep. I was in Windsor. When I came back the border patrol guy was a ****. I was nice because I didn't remember 100% if I took my knife out of my car, and didn't want to get held up for it. 

I'll clean my truck out next time, and then I'll be a **** right back. 

Going into Canada? easy. Side note: I'd love to see the inside of a Canadian ambulance/station.


----------



## mycrofft (May 21, 2011)

*Need to fill up the chat room at midnight EDSTtonight.*

Wait, will rapture proceed simultaneously everywhere, and if so, when? Will it recognize International Date Line?
We buried an old , dear family friend today. Can they get a pro-rated refund for the burial, casket, etc? She would have gotten a kick out of that.


----------



## mycrofft (May 21, 2011)

*PS, an apology*

:blush:Gosh knows I've made my share of armchair BS posts, threads and replies over the last few years, and I recognize we have a lot of new and young people on board. Sorry if I'm being an old gruff Bolshie.


----------



## nemedic (May 21, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> :blush:Gosh knows I've made my share of armchair BS posts, threads and replies over the last few years, and I recognize we have a lot of new and young people on board. Sorry if I'm being an old gruff Bolshie.



No need to apologize. Being "an old gruff Bolshie" is a valuable role. 
while science may have advanced to where the common intervention is no longer indicated, it is still a good thing to have the open discussion. if for nothing other than that it fosters people thinking about a subject, and possibly learning information that they did not know previously


----------



## firetender (May 21, 2011)

*On the 20th, I did no shopping...*

Mid-month, that's when I usually go shopping. Yes, I must admit, it's usually to Thrift Stores.

I don't need to justify any part of my life to you all, it's my way of practicing sustainability. I essentially buy out all the crap people leave behind when they croak on the Island.

But today, Friday the 20th was weird!

Whatever Thrift Store I went to was surrounded by lines four deep of people! They would have had to be Christian because they were ALL *bringing back* everything they had ever bought and giving them away to the Thrift Stores so that people like you and me...what'll we be called, "the Remainders"?...will have material goods to help alleviate our suffering just a little.

When I asked a Lady on a line why she was giving away everything she replied, "It's a Christian thing to do, of course...here, take my diamond ring, I really think you're going to need it!"

I even feel a little embarrassed for those nasty things I said about Billy Graham and I won't even recount the words I used to describe Jerry Fallwell, Jim Bakker and the guy who got ratted on by his ex-con prosty-guy.

Wait a minute, I already bought and paid for my ticket to Hell. What am I worried about? My future is secure!

I'm looking forward to tomorrow, which for you has already arrived. Late in the afternoon I'm hitting the Thrift Stores with everyone else who's left. The lines should be a lot shorter tomorrow, and even if they're not, we should have a ball!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 21, 2011)

So the CDC puts out info on possible Zombie attack. And I'm listening to the radio right now "in case of a Zombie attack get to your local zombie free protection shelter and contact your local zombie response team". Hmmmmmmm I didn't know my city has either of those..... And hey I wanna join the zombie response team!!!


----------



## MassEMT-B (May 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> That's a double? Soounds like a regular shift with a lunch break thrown in.
> 
> Lucky duck. We don't get lunch breaks.



The first ones a detail at a marathon. All our shifts our scheduled in 8 hour blocks, we can pick up two in row if you want to.


----------



## medicRob (May 21, 2011)

I've done absolutely nothing today except watch a Glee marathon (I'm a Gleek). Oh yeah, I survived a #Rapture.


----------



## medicstudent101 (May 21, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I've done absolutely nothing today except watch a Glee marathon (I'm a Gleek). Oh yeah, I survived a #Rapture.



Winning. B)


----------



## medicRob (May 21, 2011)

firefite said:


> So the CDC puts out info on possible Zombie attack. And I'm listening to the radio right now "in case of a Zombie attack get to your local zombie free protection shelter and contact your local zombie response team". Hmmmmmmm I didn't know my city has either of those..... And hey I wanna join the zombie response team!!!



I remember the day they posted that on their twitter account. 

Let it be noted for the record that I learned everything I ever needed to know
about surviving a zombie attack from this man:


----------



## Sasha (May 21, 2011)

Doing the rapture check in. Obviously I'm still here.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Doing the rapture check in. Obviously I'm still here.



I'm pretty sure I'm still here...... Don't know if that's good or bad


----------



## Aprz (May 21, 2011)

Aaaaahhhhhh!!!!!! The Rapture happened in the Bay Area, but a little late, and it wasn't as bad as expected... 3.6 magnitude earthquake in the East Bay.  Oh, it happened a little late at around 7:30 PM too. I couldn't even feel it where I was at (Fremont).


----------



## HotelCo (May 22, 2011)

Hotel was taken up by FSM in the rapture. I'm posting this from the great plate of spaghetti in the sky. 

Side note: free wifi up here.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2011)

Hotel, I'm so jealous. You were touched by His noodely appendage and I wasn't.


----------



## nemedic (May 22, 2011)

Was too much of a bad boy and got sent downstairs......little warm for my tastes, but the parties are better.


----------



## JPINFV (May 22, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Hotel, I'm so jealous. You were touched by His noodely appendage and I wasn't.




Wait a minute. Why does the FSM get to freely touch people, but Catholic priests can't? Why the double standard?


----------



## HotelCo (May 22, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Wait a minute. Why does the FSM get to freely touch people, but Catholic priests can't? Why the double standard?



One has a hand, the other has a noodly appendage. 

To even compare FSM to a catholic priest is blasphemy, and I won't tolerate you undermining my religious beliefs!


----------



## Anjel (May 22, 2011)

Umm what's FSM? Sounds kinky. Lol


----------



## medicRob (May 22, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> One has a hand, the other has a noodly appendage.
> 
> To even compare FSM to a catholic priest is blasphemy, and I won't tolerate you undermining my religious beliefs!



Flying Spaghetti Monster Missionary Baptist Church.


----------



## HotelCo (May 22, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Umm what's FSM? Sounds kinky. Lol



You haven't heard of Him?

Flying Spaghetti Monster.


----------



## medicRob (May 22, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> You haven't heard of Him?
> 
> Flying Spaghetti Monster.



I am a member of the First Church of the Fonz. 







Fonzy be praised. 

On an unrelated note
---------------------------------

Police have one suspect in custody from the Bryan Stow attack. 

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-bryan-stow-arrest-20110523,0,5494774.story


----------



## JPINFV (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2011)

I do not approve of naked men with tiny penises on the 100% directionless thread, even if they are being touched by the noodly appendage.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 22, 2011)

I think Sasha has a bit of noodle envy.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2011)

Why would I have noodle envy? I hold the much more powerful pink taco.


----------



## HotelCo (May 22, 2011)

Hotel is trying very hard not to make a joke about Sasha's last post.

Must. Resist. The. Urge.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 22, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Hotel is trying very hard not to make a joke about Sasha's last post.
> 
> Must. Resist. The. Urge.



Let the urge take over and say it haha


----------



## JPINFV (May 22, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Why would I have noodle envy? I hold the much more powerful pink taco.




Fish taco?


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2011)

No fish tacos here. Just pink taco.


----------



## HotelCo (May 22, 2011)

mmm... tacos.


----------



## JPINFV (May 22, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> mmm... tacos.








Also interested...

For the uninitiated... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8dmSsObmkM [not really safe for work, language... and.. yea...]


----------



## medicRob (May 22, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Also interested...



Ha ha, pursuit of the pink taco.


----------



## rmabrey (May 22, 2011)

The long fought battle with the state is finally over. My Indiana cert is official.....I can get a job now


----------



## rmabrey (May 22, 2011)

oooh pink tacos. My timing is on par today


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Ha ha, pursuit of the pink taco.



Is that Raj from the big bang theory


----------



## medicRob (May 22, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Is that Raj from the big bang theory



Never watched Big Bang Theory. I am quoting, "The Rise of Taj". That is Taj.


----------



## Aprz (May 22, 2011)

The Spaghetti monster is real?


----------



## JPINFV (May 22, 2011)

It's Kumar from Howard and Kumar and Dr. Lawrence Kutner on House.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> It's Kumar from Howard and Kumar and Dr. Lawrence Kutner on House.



Kutner was weak sauce.

Party in the chat.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 22, 2011)

Already worked three 24s this week (tues, fri, sat), I'm picking up a 12 tonight (1900-0700) then another 24 tomorrow (0700-0700) then another 12 on tuesday starting at 1000. I'm crazy.


----------



## Anjel (May 22, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Already worked three 24s this week (tues, fri, sat), I'm picking up a 12 tonight (1900-0700) then another 24 tomorrow (0700-0700) then another 12 on tuesday starting at 1000. I'm crazy.



I did 8 12's in a row. And almost drove myself over the edge. Be careful.


----------



## nemedic (May 22, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I did 8 12's in a row. And almost drove myself over the edge. Be careful.



Almost only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades. On another note, got the job offer letter in my inbox this afternoon. Physical for the job tomorrow morning, followed by bruins/lightning game tomorrow night. Then orientation and finding out my schedule Tuesday-Thursday.


----------



## dmc2007 (May 22, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Almost only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades. On another note, got the job offer letter in my inbox this afternoon. Physical for the job tomorrow morning, followed by bruins/lightning game tomorrow night. Then orientation and finding out my schedule Tuesday-Thursday.



If you don't mind me asking, where (PM will suffice)?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 22, 2011)

Kinda angry right now.


My agency mandates shifts that need to be filled.  They give "points" when you get mandated / pick up a shift, so that you're lower on the list than someone with less points.


I had 2 points, and a bunch of people with 1 or 0 points below me.  I got held over last week due to no relief, so I should have gotten 3 more points, giving me 5, putting me WAY down the list.




The lady in charge of scheduling never gave me my points, and I just got mandated AGAIN, to a station 3 hours from my house.  She's expecting me to drive 3 hours out to there, work a 12hr shift, then have 12hrs off till my normal 24 starts the next morning.  No.




Quite a few superiors are going to be getting emails tomorrow.


----------



## JPINFV (May 22, 2011)

3 hour commute? At what time do you just buy a helicopter and just land it at the base?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 22, 2011)

I normally drive 1.5 hours, which really isn't that bad, especially to work for a company that I like.


I was mandated to the same 3hr away station yesterday, after I got off a 24 at my normal station.  Luckily, usalfyre was my relief, so I knew he would come in.  He actually came in EARLY, but I stayed for 50 extra minutes just to chat 


Here's the kicker:  I elected for an extra shift on the 8th, after my 24 on the 7th.  The mandated shift?  On the 6th, in the morning which means, if it stands as it does now;

I am to leave my house at 4 am, work a 12hr shifts, drive home 3 hours, go to bed the minute I get home, wake up at 430 the next morning, drive 2 hours, work a 36, and drive 2 hours home.

Meaning 48 out of 60 hours at work, and 58 out of 64 hours not at home... or spend 76 hours away from home and only get paid for a part of it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 22, 2011)

I was offered a voice over job by a guy on the plane today. I think the offers legit. I could be in commercials....or at least my voice could be.


----------



## Anjel (May 22, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I was offered a voice over job by a guy on the plane today. I think the offers legit. I could be in commercials....or at least my voice could be.



Don't forget the small people when you become big...er bigger? Since you are already BBG lol


----------



## nemedic (May 22, 2011)

dmc2007 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where (PM will suffice)?



The job is for Cataldo/Atlantic. Hoping to be on the Atlantic side since I live within 20 minutes of their Peabody, Lynn, and Salem bases, and 20-25 from the Saugus one, traffic dependent. Working the Cataldo side would mean having to deal with either the 93 or route 1 traffic, depending on what base I would work out of.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 22, 2011)

We are slowly moving to a new system for reading 12-leads for MI. It used to be; the medic would hopefully identify an MI. Contact the hospital enroute. Arrive at hospital and the ER doctor would look at the 12-lead to confirm then call down the cardiologist. The cardio doctor would look at it to confirm and then go from there. Now the 12-lead gets sent straight to the hospital so they can deal with it as soon as we arrive.


----------



## medicRob (May 22, 2011)

firefite said:


> We are slowly moving to a new system for reading 12-leads for MI. It used to be; the medic would hopefully identify an MI. Contact the hospital enroute. Arrive at hospital and the ER doctor would look at the 12-lead to confirm then call down the cardiologist. The cardio doctor would look at it to confirm and then go from there. Now the 12-lead gets sent straight to the hospital so they can deal with it as soon as we arrive.



I still can't believe there are places where the Paramedic is not required to be competent in the interpretation of 12 lead EKGs. That just seems unreal to me, no offense. 

Are there any other areas like this?


----------



## crazycajun (May 22, 2011)

firefite said:


> We are slowly moving to a new system for reading 12-leads for MI. It used to be; the medic would hopefully identify an MI. Contact the hospital enroute. Arrive at hospital and the ER doctor would look at the 12-lead to confirm then call down the cardiologist. The cardio doctor would look at it to confirm and then go from there. Now the 12-lead gets sent straight to the hospital so they can deal with it as soon as we arrive.



Our complete onboard system is electronic. We send, 12 lead, BP, SpO2 en route. We can also send AED real time and IV rate. It even has a hookup for digital image and ultrasound if we had the equipment.


----------



## Anjel (May 22, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I still can't believe there are places where the Paramedic is not required to be competent in the interpretation of 12 lead EKGs. That just seems unreal to me, no offense.
> 
> Are there any other areas like this?



With the new monitors we are supposedly getting they will automatically be transmitted to the ER...IF the medic see's something wrong on the EKG. 

So the medic still needs to be able to interpret them enough to know something is wrong.


----------



## JPINFV (May 22, 2011)

Being able to interpret a 12 lead and identify if something looks wrong are not necessarily the same thing.


----------



## Anjel (May 22, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Being able to interpret a 12 lead and identify if something looks wrong are not necessarily the same thing.



True...So its kinda like a half way thing. 

They need to at least know enough to realize something is wrong. 

But I could probably do that lol and I know nothing about ekgs yet.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 22, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I still can't believe there are places where the Paramedic is not required to be competent in the interpretation of 12 lead EKGs. That just seems unreal to me, no offense.
> 
> Are there any other areas like this?



Medics here have to be competent in 12-leads. But for the hospitals in my area an ER doctor has to make his own interpretation before the cardiologist is contacted.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 22, 2011)

firefite said:


> We are slowly moving to a new system for reading 12-leads for MI. It used to be; the medic would hopefully identify an MI. Contact the hospital enroute. Arrive at hospital and the ER doctor would look at the 12-lead to confirm then call down the cardiologist. The cardio doctor would look at it to confirm and then go from there. Now the 12-lead gets sent straight to the hospital so they can deal with it as soon as we arrive.



Heh.



My agency's way?  Paramedic goes "Oh, that appears to be a STEMI", bypasses the ER and walks right to the cath lab.  




There is no reason why a Paramedic shouldn't be as good as the average ER doc at reading a 12-lead.


----------



## crazycajun (May 22, 2011)

firefite said:


> Medics here have to be competent in 12-leads. But for the hospitals in my area an ER doctor has to make his own interpretation before the cardiologist is contacted.



Same thing here.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 22, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Heh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wish ours was like that. Here the medic goes "hey look it's a STEMI". Medic tells ER doctor. ER doctor "hey look it's a STEMI we should call the cardiologist." etc.....


----------



## medicRob (May 22, 2011)

Linuss said:


> My agency's way?  Paramedic goes "Oh, that appears to be a STEMI", bypasses the ER and walks right to the cath lab.



Same here. I don't know of a single service in TN that isn't this way.


----------



## sir.shocksalot (May 22, 2011)

Linuss said:


> There is no reason why a Paramedic shouldn't be as good as the average ER doc at reading a 12-lead.



AMEN! I don't know why some paramedics think that ER Docs have some mystical knowledge of 12-leads simply because they have MD after their name. We don't need to interpret 12-leads to a cardiologist level, just to the point were we can say what is a STEMI, and identify those things that look like a STEMI, but aren't. Not rocket science.


----------



## Aprz (May 22, 2011)

I've spoken with a couple of Firefighters/Paramedics who refuse to do it unless they are paid to take a class on it and given a raise for doing it. Every fire apparatus here is equipped with a 12-lead capable EKG. It's a shame. It makes me die a little inside to even let them say to the class about how even if you pass the class with >80%, nobody wants an EMT that only knows 80% of the material or 85% material, they want you to know 100% of it.

It's strange because I brought a couple of prints outs of 12-leads from online and a couple of done in class to share with them and ask questions, and that's when they said "Oh, I don't do 12-leads well."  I seriously have no one to talk to in real life about 12-leads.


----------



## JPINFV (May 22, 2011)

Aprz said:


> I've spoken with a couple of *Firefighters*/Paramedics who refuse to do it unless they are paid to take a class on it and given a raise for doing it.



Well, there's your problem. Can I double down and bet that they're union too?


----------



## medicRob (May 23, 2011)

Aprz said:


> I seriously have no one to talk to in real life about 12-leads.



I talk to you about 12 leads, lol.


----------



## HotelCo (May 23, 2011)

Gave a guy in narcotics anonymous some fentanyl... While he was carrying his NA book. Oops lol


----------



## medicRob (May 23, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Gave a guy in narcotics anonymous some fentanyl... While he was carrying his NA book. Oops lol



Say what?


----------



## HotelCo (May 23, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Say what?



He was in pain. Lol


----------



## crazycajun (May 23, 2011)

We have been to class on 12 lead. Can interpret very well. However hospital protocol here is the problem. Doctors in ER can't stand to be bypassed so we have no choice. To me it was stupid to make us take the class if you are not going to rely on our observations.


----------



## crazycajun (May 23, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> He was in pain. Lol



Not anymore!!!! LOL


----------



## rmabrey (May 23, 2011)

HAHAHAHA go figure, I finally get the ball rolling and due to what I only assume is a clerical error my Indiana cert expires in 6 months


----------



## crazycajun (May 23, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Gave a guy in narcotics anonymous some fentanyl... While he was carrying his NA book. Oops lol



Should have admin Lorazepam in addition. Then he might not remember anything you gave him!!! LOL


----------



## Anjel (May 23, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> HAHAHAHA go figure, I finally get the ball rolling and due to what I only assume is a clerical error my Indiana cert expires in 6 months




OMG what a time you have had. And I thought MI was bad


----------



## rmabrey (May 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> OMG what a time you have had. And I thought MI was bad



There are others that have had it worse.


----------



## Anjel (May 23, 2011)

*Made me giggle*

http://youtu.be/dQE3sUInCo4







I can't figure out how to post youtube videos directly on here for some reason


----------



## Tommerag (May 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> http://youtu.be/dQE3sUInCo4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Rescue 911 how I've missed you.


----------



## nemedic (May 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> http://youtu.be/dQE3sUInCo4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you get to the page that plays the selected video, copy and paste what is in your address bar @ the top of the screen. That is what I have done with the ones I have uploaded. So far, so good with me. It will not work if you are using youtube on a mobile device, as far as i can tell, i have tried the browsers from my phone, as well as friends' phones. tried with my iPhone, as well as a few models of blackberries and droid phones.


----------



## HotelCo (May 23, 2011)

I've decided to pass on the job offer from Detroit EMS. 

EMS has never been the end goal for me, and I have a feeling that i'd be sucked into making it a career if I took the job.


----------



## Sasha (May 23, 2011)

my partner is being a jerk. Knowing my back is hurting makingme lift. Grr


----------



## Tommerag (May 23, 2011)

Sasha said:


> my partner is being a jerk. Knowing my back is hurting makingme lift. Grr



Hit him.

So decided to watch the 2nd episode of trauma. Forgot how bad that show is


----------



## medicRob (May 23, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Hit him.
> 
> So decided to watch the 2nd episode of trauma. Forgot how bad that show is



Nah, dude, it's totally realistic. I see like 20 explosions per shift on the chopper. :glare:


----------



## Tommerag (May 23, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Nah, dude, it's totally realistic. I see like 20 explosions per shift on the chopper. :glare:



lol..........Your right I see cars crashing through buildings everyday too.


----------



## nemedic (May 23, 2011)

hey, i performed an emergency surgical trache when the local ambulances and med flight was tied up dealing with the 747 that decided to land in the road leading into my work, and someone decided to choke on a chicken bone.


----------



## MassEMT-B (May 23, 2011)

nemedic said:


> hey, i performed an emergency surgical trache when the local ambulances and med flight was tied up dealing with the 747 that decided to land in the road leading into my work, and someone decided to choke on a chicken bone.



You forgot to add you did the surgical trache as a basic B)


----------



## medicRob (May 23, 2011)

I am watching one of the funniest cases on Untold Stories of the ER that I have ever seen! Night club bouncer is on PCP, gets stabbed in the lower back while breaking up a fight.. EMS Brings him in restrained with duck tape, a spine board in front and back, and hands tied. 

ER has to remove this to assess him properly, the patient gets agitated more and more. Finally, he is to the point where an attending physician comes in and pops an IM dose of paralytics in his shoulder... The guy busts through (with paralytics on board) and starts running to the ER.. At any minute, this man is gonna fall, and right behind him is a doc with the airway bag and a team of Nurses and RRTs running after the patient. lol. The guy actually makes it outside the ambulance bay and on to a city bus.


----------



## exodus (May 23, 2011)

firefite said:


> We are slowly moving to a new system for reading 12-leads for MI. It used to be; the medic would hopefully identify an MI. Contact the hospital enroute. Arrive at hospital and the ER doctor would look at the 12-lead to confirm then call down the cardiologist. The cardio doctor would look at it to confirm and then go from there. Now the 12-lead gets sent straight to the hospital so they can deal with it as soon as we arrive.



Are the new philips here too? I was talking to one of our MICN's on saturday and she was saying that many of them keep spouting out STEMI's when they're not really a STEMI.


----------



## Trayos (May 23, 2011)

A year after I started this whole journey, I'm going to take (and more then likely ace) the state Practical for EMT-B. And on my birthday, no less!
...And that's when we get dispatched to a nursing home that doesn't know where the patient is.


----------



## JPINFV (May 23, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPmu1D43NQk&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

So it looks like Barack Obama has finally hit rock bottom.


----------



## Tommerag (May 23, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I am watching one of the funniest cases on Untold Stories of the ER that I have ever seen! Night club bouncer is on PCP, gets stabbed in the lower back while breaking up a fight.. EMS Brings him in restrained with duck tape, a spine board in front and back, and hands tied.
> 
> ER has to remove this to assess him properly, the patient gets agitated more and more. Finally, he is to the point where an attending physician comes in and pops an IM dose of paralytics in his shoulder... The guy busts through (with paralytics on board) and starts running to the ER.. At any minute, this man is gonna fall, and right behind him is a doc with the airway bag and a team of Nurses and RRTs running after the patient. lol. The guy actually makes it outside the ambulance bay and on to a city bus.



I saw that one. I laughed the whole time.


----------



## Tommerag (May 23, 2011)

jpinfv said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpmu1d43nqk&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]
> 
> so it looks like barack obama has finally hit rock bottom.



+100


----------



## Tommerag (May 23, 2011)

All alone in chat, where is e'ery body


----------



## medicRob (May 23, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> All alone in chat, where is e'ery body



At a friend' daughter's graduation right now with my ex-wife and husband-in-law


----------



## Blood (May 23, 2011)

medicRob said:


> husband-in-law



i lol'd


----------



## emt for life (May 23, 2011)

I recently went on a wreck call in the community where i live and thats im on the rescue squad with.. anyways I was jw why both people had broken backs and how there bp and pulse were so low after a traumatic event such as a wreck down an enbankement.. any suggestions why this happened.. anything will help I just want to know because I like to learn and I like to see anyones suggestions .. thanks.


----------



## Tommerag (May 23, 2011)

emt for life said:


> I recently went on a wreck call in the community where i live and thats im on the rescue squad with.. anyways I was jw why both people had broken backs and how there bp and pulse were so low after a traumatic event such as a wreck down an enbankement.. any suggestions why this happened.. anything will help I just want to know because I like to learn and I like to see anyones suggestions .. thanks.



I'm going to pretend I didn't read this.

:nosoupfortroll:


----------



## TransportJockey (May 23, 2011)

The last few days sucked. I'm ready to go to sleep and not wake up for a while... a long while


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 23, 2011)

Nothing brings home the importance of properly performed CPR better than finding out it had to be done on your mother. She coded twice yesterday while in the hospital for A fib. They put in a defibrillator this morning and she is doing much better. Hopefully she can be moved out of ICU soon.


----------



## rmabrey (May 23, 2011)

I finally get some free time to go shooting this weekend


----------



## TransportJockey (May 23, 2011)

Working a 12 tomorrow. I hurt more than I thought possible, but I need to stay busy. Maybe I can zone out and not have to think. Here's wishing the county keeps me running.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 23, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> I finally get some free time to go shooting this weekend



What are things Lee Harvey Oswald said.


----------



## HotelCo (May 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRuHk6Drj2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPINFV (May 23, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTqxFIpc1j4[/youtube]


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 23, 2011)

What on earth is going on on House right now?


----------



## rmabrey (May 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> What are things Lee Harvey Oswald said.



LOL im just shooting steel


----------



## Anjel (May 24, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Nothing brings home the importance of properly performed CPR better than finding out it had to be done on your mother. She coded twice yesterday while in the hospital for A fib. They put in a defibrillator this morning and she is doing much better. Hopefully she can be moved out of ICU soon.



Ohh.. I'm glad she is doing better  

I hope all continues to go well.


----------



## fast65 (May 24, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> I finally get some free time to go shooting this weekend



Lucky you, I still haven't found any free time to shoot the Mauser I bought back in February


----------



## rmabrey (May 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Lucky you, I still haven't found any free time to shoot the Mauser I bought back in February



8mm?


----------



## fast65 (May 24, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> 8mm?



Yes sir. M24/47


----------



## rmabrey (May 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Yes sir. M24/47



nice, I have a Danzig K98 in 8mm. Its going to become a project gun.


----------



## fast65 (May 24, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> nice, I have a Danzig K98 in 8mm. Its going to become a project gun.



Very nice, that will be cool


----------



## Aprz (May 24, 2011)

Folks need to quit feeding the trolls. http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=307266#post307266 <_<


----------



## usalsfyre (May 24, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Folks need to quit feeding the trolls. http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=307266#post307266 <_<



I can't help myself. Just call me Don Quixote and the other poster my windmill...


----------



## Sasha (May 24, 2011)

Hello. I can't work more than 12 hours without eating without feeling sick and icky.

I bite my nails, and bite my thumb.

I like to chew gum. Especially if it's hubba bubba tape. 

Who'se going to take my job? Some newbie volunteer doesn't think I should be working with the public.


----------



## Sasha (May 24, 2011)

You know what's sad? I really tried to reach out to him and encourage him the way some former posters did for me. It inspired and motivated me to be a great provider and to learn.

His reply was some regurgitated bull about this is how things are done and blahblabblah. Eyes open mouth shut blahblahblah. traditiontraditionnotlearningnotlearning blahblahblah.


----------



## Sasha (May 24, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Nothing brings home the importance of properly performed CPR better than finding out it had to be done on your mother. She coded twice yesterday while in the hospital for A fib. They put in a defibrillator this morning and she is doing much better. Hopefully she can be moved out of ICU soon.



Sorry your mama is sick. Here's hoping to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sasha (May 24, 2011)

NVRob said:


> What on earth is going on on House right now?



pm usaf and ask him? I'm pretty sure he secretly is the guy they modeled house after. so I think he's got an in.


----------



## Gray (May 24, 2011)

Hope shes well, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## fast65 (May 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You know what's sad? I really tried to reach out to him and encourage him the way some former posters did for me. It inspired and motivated me to be a great provider and to learn.
> 
> His reply was some regurgitated bull about this is how things are done and blahblabblah. Eyes open mouth shut blahblahblah. traditiontraditionnotlearningnotlearning blahblahblah.



Well all you can do is try Sasha, and he's obviously unable to open up his mind and realize that there are people with more experience than him that can offer good advice. What's really sad is that he feels that he can degrade EMS because he's had his cert for all of maybe a year and he's got a few calls under his belt with a trivial little service whose protocols appear to be written by the National Registry. I'm actually surprised he's not banned yet.

On a side note, it looks like Today is having a story on HEMS being used for unnecessary transfers.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 24, 2011)

In uniform heading to work this morning. Lets hope I can make it through a shift ok right now.


----------



## fast65 (May 24, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## Anjel (May 24, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> In uniform heading to work this morning. Lets hope I can make it through a shift ok right now.



Hope everything is ok. 

Stay strong


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 24, 2011)

Thanks all. She is doing well today but in a lot of pain from the cracked ribs she got from the CPR. They have her on a morphine drip. She is eating and feels better but pretty out of it from the drugs. The radio ablation of the malfunctioning node and defibrillator are both doing their job and her vitals and heart are all back to normal. She has had bad bouts of A fib for 40+ years and it just wore her heart out apparently. Hopefully when she recovers she won't have to deal with it anymore so that's the upside to all of this. Again thank you all for your messages of support. Much of the info I picked up here at EMTlife.com has come in to play helping me keep up with what is happening with my mother in the hospital. Things like this are much less scary when you have the armor of information to protect you.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Hope everything is ok.
> 
> Stay strong


My whole world has been turned upside down and kicked over in the last few days. I'm trying though...


----------



## Chimpie (May 24, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> My whole world has been turned upside down and kicked over in the last few days. I'm trying though...



Gotta take it one day at a time.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 24, 2011)

Nurse:  Is this the Code STEMI?
Me:  Yes it is, calling to give an update.
Nurse:  Has the doctor seen the 12-lead before you activated the Code STEMI so that we're sure?

Me:  Wouldn't matter, considering a Code STEMI is activated solely off my decisions.... but yes, the ER doctor AND the cardiologist have BOTH seen the EKG and spoken to me directly on the phone for our treatment plan... despite the fact that the cardiologist was the one to call the code STEMI despite all 3 of our uncertainties... now can I continue with my update or do you want to question me on my abilities some more?








Gah...almost as bad as the time the nurse receiving my report asked how I knew a leg was broken when I was coming in with a compound tib/fib.  And yes, same nurse.  She clearly has no respect for field personnel.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 24, 2011)

BEST. NEWS. EVER!

I just got the word that I'm invited to the orals for my DREAM job! Yahoo!

Finger and toes crossed.

Sunofabitch! I'm excited!


----------



## HotelCo (May 24, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> BEST. NEWS. EVER!
> 
> I just got the word that I'm invited to the orals for my DREAM job! Yahoo!
> 
> ...



What's your dream job?


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 24, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> My whole world has been turned upside down and kicked over in the last few days. I'm trying though...



I'm thinking of you man.


----------



## fast65 (May 24, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> BEST. NEWS. EVER!
> 
> I just got the word that I'm invited to the orals for my DREAM job! Yahoo!
> 
> ...



Congrats!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 24, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> What's your dream job?



Well, I think I'll keep it quiet for now, but if it comes to fruition, I'll let you know.


----------



## exodus (May 24, 2011)

Can someone tell me what this is?  I know it's v paced, but it looks like the t wave goes way up. Or am I just stupid.


----------



## mycrofft (May 25, 2011)

*My name's 'way too overexposed on the home page*

Need to get outdoors more!!
I'll be gone for two weeks starting next Tuesday.







(If I flipped this 180 degrees would the man be facing away?)


----------



## Aprz (May 25, 2011)

Maybe.


----------



## medicRob (May 25, 2011)

Got into a bar fight last night (well, at 2 am) with my husband-in-law (ex wife's husband), broke my hand punching him, made up in the ER.. Going drinking again tonight. How freaking strange is that.


----------



## Sasha (May 25, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Nurse:  Is this the Code STEMI?
> Me:  Yes it is, calling to give an update.
> Nurse:  Has the doctor seen the 12-lead before you activated the Code STEMI so that we're sure?
> 
> ...



You really need to reel in that ego and inflated self importance.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 25, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Got into a bar fight last night (well, at 2 am) with my husband-in-law (ex wife's husband), broke my hand punching him, made up in the ER.. Going drinking again tonight. How freaking strange is that.



Um, awesome?


----------



## abckidsmom (May 25, 2011)

exodus said:


> Can someone tell me what this is?  I know it's v paced, but it looks like the t wave goes way up. Or am I just stupid.



It's a standard wide complex of a paced rhythm.  Also, since that's just a monitoring lead, it's not really all that useful for diagnostics anyway.


----------



## FLdoc2011 (May 25, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Nurse:  Is this the Code STEMI?
> Me:  Yes it is, calling to give an update.
> Nurse:  Has the doctor seen the 12-lead before you activated the Code STEMI so that we're sure?
> 
> ...



Do you know the outcome of that patient?

At first glance, with the LBBB there it doesn't look like it meets sgarbossa criteria.   So cardio called it a STEMI as well?


----------



## medicRob (May 25, 2011)

Note: If a girl asks you if being married 4x is too many... don't say, "Well, honey, there's only so many places a man can sign on the back of a title".


----------



## Shishkabob (May 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You really need to reel in that ego and inflated self importance.



No, I'm quite good, thank you, but you can reel in that self-righteous policing.  Not inflated if I'm doing my job the exact way it's meant to be done... not going beyond my means/ability/boundaries.


Again... "How do you know the bone is broken?  Do you have xray on the ambulance?"... on a compound tib/fib.






FLdoc2011 said:


> Do you know the outcome of that patient?
> 
> At first glance, with the LBBB there it doesn't look like it meets sgarbossa criteria.   So cardio called it a STEMI as well?




It was just an odd one to begin with.   We went straight to cath per the cardiologists request, and they compared his previous EKG with my new one... new onset LBBB, unknown etiology due to, and I quote "Normal, clean coronaries".   Haven't heard anything since.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 25, 2011)

92 degrees in middle of nowhere east Texas today, the A/C in the truck isn't working worth a $hit and this is the first time we've seen the station since 9am. This summer is gonna suck.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 25, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> 92 degrees in middle of nowhere east Texas today, the A/C in the truck isn't working worth a $hit and this is the first time we've seen the station since 9am. This summer is gonna suck.



Yep. We don't have stations and we have to leave our rigs running for our entire shift. We have custom made hoods to get rid of extra heat. And when we park we have to open the hood so we don't overheat. Summer sucks


----------



## abckidsmom (May 25, 2011)

To demonstrate my extreme versatility:  


last night I dreamed I was a navy seal
this morning I got 5 kids up and out in under 15 minutes
one 4 yo to pediatrician
4 kids to dentist
One little old lady dying of pneumonia
fire 2 final exam

Tomorrow: beach


----------



## rmabrey (May 25, 2011)

Im done screwing with Indiana and their screwed up reciprocity rules and incompetent employees. Im just gonna take the Indiana test


----------



## nemedic (May 26, 2011)

Just got home from the midnight showing of the hangover 2..........f:censored::censored::censored:ing awesome!!!!!! only thing that sucks is that i have to be at the 3rd day of orientation @ the new job in 5 hours.


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 26, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Just got home from the midnight showing of the hangover 2



My partner had me watch the hangover for the first time last night.... never laughed so hard in my life.


----------



## nemedic (May 26, 2011)

I would even suggest that the second one is better


----------



## rmabrey (May 26, 2011)

Ill have to second that it is hilarious


----------



## fast65 (May 26, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Ill have to second that it is hilarious



I really didn't laugh that much at the second one, maybe I'm just weird :/


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> No, I'm quite good, thank you, but you can reel in that self-righteous policing.  Not inflated if I'm doing my job the exact way it's meant to be done... not going beyond my means/ability/boundaries.
> 
> 
> Again... "How do you know the bone is broken?  Do you have xray on the ambulance?"... on a compound tib/fib.
> ...



Dude how do you even fit into the ambulance with such a big head?


----------



## usalsfyre (May 26, 2011)

"Sparky" is the usalsfyre EMS word of the day...


----------



## medicRob (May 26, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> "Sparky" is the usalsfyre EMS word of the day...



What's the safe word?


----------



## HotelCo (May 26, 2011)

Hotel will be in Nashville on Wednesday.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 26, 2011)

medicRob said:


> What's the safe word?



Pneumbra


----------



## TransportJockey (May 26, 2011)

I delivered a maybe 23 week baby at work tuesday. Just got word the baby is still alive and hanging in there... I needed that


----------



## Shishkabob (May 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Dude how do you even fit into the ambulance with such a big head?



Most likely the same way you do on your high horse.


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2011)

What high horse? Because i think you have a big ego and inflated self importance?


----------



## JPINFV (May 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Sasha said:
> 
> 
> > Dude how do you even fit into the ambulance with such a big head?
> ...



Aww... the way you two fight like a young couple is cute. 






Gus eating popcorn gif >>> Jackson eating popcorn gif.


----------



## HotelCo (May 26, 2011)

anne2011 said:
			
		

> Hello Friend ,
> 
> I'm Anne Robert, am 23yrs old girl, Please forgive my indignation if this message come to you as a surprise i just Feel It s' God direction and will, i have something that is really burdring me in mind and i do not just know how to tell you this I have a project worth $9,000,000.00)US Dollars in security storage house here in Abidjan, that i need your assistance in, all i need is your full support and effort, cause Ideally you will perhaps be my equal or more, and I will like to know you more better because I have a serous issue I need to disclose to you.during the political conflict which I strongly believed that you are aware of. The funds are in a security company here in my country Cote d'Ivoire. I request your permission and help to transfer the funds to your country so that I can come to your country for investment, and also continue my studies.
> well, for now, I think This is all I can say before I run out of room;
> ...



I can be a partner in a project worth $9,000,000! HELLO EASY MONEY! B)


----------



## JPINFV (May 26, 2011)

That looks totally legit, you should completely do it!


----------



## HotelCo (May 26, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> That looks totally legit, you should completely do it!



I'm all over it! 

(Don't get any ideas, people of EMTLife! This money is mine!)


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2011)

Too late! I e-mailed her! And I wait for her return message, ok!


----------



## HotelCo (May 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Too late! I e-mailed her! And I wait for her return message, ok!



I've already sent her my bank account information, social security number, birthdate, and pin number! I win!


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 26, 2011)

Home alone for the next week and a half... yay for a bachlorette's dinner of pizza and breadsticks,


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I've already sent her my bank account information, social security number, birthdate, and pin number! I win!



Damn.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 27, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I delivered a maybe 23 week baby at work tuesday. Just got word the baby is still alive and hanging in there... I needed that



AWESOME!!! now you need a Stork pin.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 27, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> AWESOME!!! now you need a Stork pin.



This actually makes #4 for me in the last year. But the first one this little or with any complications. And the first time I've ever done CPR on a neonate :S


----------



## medicRob (May 27, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> And the first time I've ever done CPR on a neonate :S



Oh no, I hope everything turned out okay. Neonates always used to scare me.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 27, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Oh no, I hope everything turned out okay. Neonates always used to scare me.



Yep. He came out with an APGAR of 0 and I started CPR. He's stable in the NICU doing great now! I needed that this week in the worst way.


----------



## JPINFV (May 27, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Yep. He came out with an APGAR of 0 and I started CPR. He's stable in the NICU doing great now! I needed that this week in the worst way.


So what you're trying to say is, you went from zero 
[puts on sun glasses] 
to hero?


----------



## Sasha (May 27, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So what you're trying to say is, you went from zero
> [puts on sun glasses]
> to hero?



Laaaaamesauce.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 27, 2011)

Me:  Hmm.. why is he just standing there staring at the tree?    Ohhhh.... nevermind.

Cop:  Yeah, we thought the same thing when we drove up too...


----------



## TransportJockey (May 27, 2011)

Just getting off duty this morning. Need to get some sleep before her memorial service today  I don't know if I can tell her goodbye... but I can tell her I'll see her again.


----------



## rmabrey (May 27, 2011)

Vacation!!!


----------



## adamjh3 (May 27, 2011)

Finally, streaming netflix for android!


----------



## JPINFV (May 27, 2011)

4 Phrases That Should Never be Said on an Ambulance


----------



## abckidsmom (May 27, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Finally, streaming netflix for android!



Sweet.  Is the "official" app easy to find?  I looked a few days ago and there were dozens of netflix apps with really bad reviews.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 27, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Sweet.  Is the "official" app easy to find?  I looked a few days ago and there were dozens of netflix apps with really bad reviews.



Right here. It's only compatible with eight devices right now, there's a list on the link above.


----------



## HotelCo (May 27, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Right here. It's only compatible with eight devices right now, there's a list on the link above.



iPhone > Droid


----------



## Sasha (May 27, 2011)

Droid > i-got-pwned


----------



## JPINFV (May 27, 2011)

Not beholden to a smartphone >> smart phone.


----------



## Sasha (May 27, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Not beholden to a smartphone >> smart phone.



No, JP, it's not cool to have a dumbphone.. It's really just sad.


----------



## JPINFV (May 27, 2011)

Haters gonna hate...


----------



## Sasha (May 27, 2011)

why is he holding a radio?


----------



## JPINFV (May 27, 2011)

Kids these days... next they're going to wonder what a "land line" is.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 27, 2011)

Sasha said:


> why is he holding a radio?








...oooor maybe the joke bounced right off my thick skull.


----------



## rmabrey (May 27, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Kids these days... next they're going to wonder what a "land line" is.



well??


----------



## Sasha (May 27, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Kids these days... next they're going to wonder what a "land line" is.



I know what it is but why would you need one?


----------



## usalsfyre (May 27, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> 4 Phrases That Should Never be Said on an Ambulance



Sweet Röntgen! You mean I'm not the ONLY one who thinks "treat the patient and not the monitor" is complete and utter weasel scat?!?


----------



## Tommerag (May 27, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Kids these days... next they're going to wonder what a "land line" is.



Wait, a what? Is that were you use electricity to send dots and dashes and makes those funny beeping sounds?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 27, 2011)

Though you forgot one HUGE saying, jpin:


"Paramedics save lives, EMTs save Paramedics".


----------



## JPINFV (May 27, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Though you forgot one HUGE saying, jpin:
> 
> 
> "Paramedics save lives, EMTs save Paramedics".




Yea... just realized that I should have also said "BLS before ALS" too. Oh well, everyone loves a sequel.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 28, 2011)

Sasha said:


> why is he holding a radio?



I still have my dads brick phone. It was 7 bucks a minute in 1987! I don't even know what that is in today's money.


----------



## fast65 (May 28, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Right here. It's only compatible with eight devices right now, there's a list on the link above.



Dammit, of course mine isn't on the list :/


----------



## adamjh3 (May 28, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Dammit, of course mine isn't on the list :/



I've read there's work arounds... basically just changing a line or two of coding with a root file editor


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 28, 2011)

i got tired of using the cheap stethoscopes that we have in the rig and i ordered my own. i got my name put on it so it doesnt walk away soo easily.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 28, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> iPhone > Droid



Dude! iPhone is so much > droid that you can't even put them in the same line to compare them! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tappatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (May 28, 2011)

The Android system is most definitely better than iOS.


----------



## fast65 (May 28, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I've read there's work arounds... basically just changing a line or two of coding with a root file editor



Sounds way too complicated for my trivial mind


----------



## foxfire (May 28, 2011)

I love the iPhone,  just can't afford it right now. So I am content with a android. B)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 28, 2011)

Linuss said:


> The Android system is most definitely better than iOS.



Here we have an entirely subjective answer. 

~~~~~~~~~
By the way...I am going to medic school this fall. Finally.


----------



## foxfire (May 28, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> ~~~~~~~~~
> By the way...I am going to medic school this fall. Finally.


Yay for you! Where will you be training?


----------



## Tommerag (May 28, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Yay for you! Where will you be training?



Probably in a school building


----------



## nemedic (May 28, 2011)

possibly in an ambulance from time to time as well.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 28, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Here we have an entirely subjective answer.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~
> By the way...I am going to medic school this fall. Finally.



Central or CBC?


----------



## HotelCo (May 28, 2011)

nemedic said:


> possibly in an ambulance from time to time as well.



You guys had to ride on an ambulance as part of your schooling? That was mandatory?


Oops.... :unsure:


----------



## foxfire (May 28, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Probably in a school building





nemedic said:


> possibly in an ambulance from time to time as well.


*Gasp*No!  really?!! Never would have guessed.  I was wondering where I was this past year.
Phew! Glad you cleared that up for me!


----------



## LucidResq (May 28, 2011)

Things people have called and asked our police department to do recently: remove porn from the internet (regular ol' consenting adult porn), 60+ mile police escort to another city for a doctor's appointment, fix a broken car (home in the driveway) because the owner couldn't afford the part it needed.


----------



## fast65 (May 28, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Things people have called and asked our police department to do recently: remove porn from the internet (regular ol' consenting adult porn), 60+ mile police escort to another city for a doctor's appointment, fix a broken car (home in the driveway) because the owner couldn't afford the part it needed.



All very legitimate concerns.

My instructor had someone call his station and when he requested that they hang up and call 911 they responded with "do I have to dial 541 first?"


----------



## Shishkabob (May 28, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Things people have called and asked our police department to do recently: remove porn from the internet (regular ol' consenting adult porn), 60+ mile police escort to another city for a doctor's appointment, fix a broken car (home in the driveway) because the owner couldn't afford the part it needed.



But... but... they're "emergencies"  that they could no longer handle, so they called us for it!  The caller defines the emergency, not us!


Right?!  Right?!


----------



## JPINFV (May 28, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Things people have called and asked our police department to do recently: *remove porn from the internet (regular ol' consenting adult porn)*, 60+ mile police escort to another city for a doctor's appointment, fix a broken car (home in the driveway) because the owner couldn't afford the part it needed.



Would there be anything left online if someone took the porn away?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUifLbLVXFo[/youtube]


----------



## LucidResq (May 28, 2011)

Linuss said:


> But... but... they're "emergencies"  that they could no longer handle, so they called us for it!  The caller defines the emergency, not us!
> 
> 
> Right?!  Right?!



I'm a lot more understanding of people calling for what they believe are medical emergencies. 

I think my favorite medical call so far was for a 2-year old who chewed on a piece of raw bacon and immediately spit it back out. When I tried to figure out why the mom was calling, (ie, is he choking? huh?) she told me, "he's crying but I think it's because he's mad I took the bacon." 

And yes, we had to send them on that.


----------



## JPINFV (May 28, 2011)

Oh Fark.com, where would I be exposed to so many tasteless jokes on the intertubes if it wasn't for you.

/I'll kill the first person who mentions /b/. Seriously... kill...


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2011)

You don't like /b/tards?


----------



## JPINFV (May 28, 2011)

4 chan: Outhouse of the internet, and that's really saying something. Need evidence? Google Image Search "Rule 34."


----------



## LucidResq (May 28, 2011)

The Mythbusters one.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2011)

Heh the AT_AT one is always amusing


----------



## nemedic (May 28, 2011)

I really didn't think things through when scheduling my third ride time for the new job. 4 16s in a row next week between the new job and the old, soon to be per diem job. And the worst one is gonna be the last. 0500-1300 at one place, then 1400-2200 at the other. Bearing in mind, the 16 the night before "should" end at midnight. At least I have memorial day off though


----------



## Tommerag (May 28, 2011)

Hope no one is going to miss me, might not be able to get on for upto the next 2 weeks. Just got called to State Active Duty for the guard. It seems the Missouri River has decided it wants to flood our capital, lulz. Leaving tomorrow morning.


----------



## Aprz (May 28, 2011)

You will be missed Rag.


----------



## nemedic (May 28, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Hope no one is going to miss me, might not be able to get on for upto the next 2 weeks. Just got called to State Active Duty for the guard. It seems the Missouri River has decided it wants to flood our capital, lulz. Leaving tomorrow morning.



Sounds like fun. :rolls eyes:  maybe you'll get lucky and they'll count that as your AT if you haven't already gone on it yet


----------



## HotelCo (May 28, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Hope no one is going to miss me, might not be able to get on for upto the next 2 weeks. Just got called to State Active Duty for the guard. It seems the Missouri River has decided it wants to flood our capital, lulz. Leaving tomorrow morning.



You're leaving? About time... I've been trying to bribe the CLs for weeks now to ban you. ^_^


----------



## Tommerag (May 28, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Sounds like fun. :rolls eyes:  maybe you'll get lucky and they'll count that as your AT if you haven't already gone on it yet



I'm hoping, but not getting my hopes up considering AT is supposed to be June 4-18


----------



## Tommerag (May 28, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> You're leaving? About time... I've been trying to bribe the CLs for weeks now to ban you. ^_^



They like me to much to do something foolish like that.


----------



## HotelCo (May 28, 2011)

Post hoc, ergo propter hoc.


----------



## nemedic (May 28, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Post hoc, ergo propter hoc.



Did the badger have too much to drink?........though I shouldn't automatically assume that. Badger could be a diabetic whose sugar is low, or could just be having a stroke.


----------



## Deltachange (May 28, 2011)

Stroke or Diabetes maybe, but if he has been drinking, its probably only been "two beers."


----------



## Shishkabob (May 28, 2011)

Guys, it's Latin.  Jeez.


----------



## Deltachange (May 28, 2011)

Of this, therefore because of this, or something similar am I right? We aren't all idiots sometimes, and sometimes idiots is all we are.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2011)

I just got this tattoo today. I wanted to do something to always have something to remember her by. It's a tattoo of both halves of the coin we both carried with us everywhere. I still have my half of the necklace too. She is being buried with hers on Tuesday.


----------



## Deltachange (May 28, 2011)

Nice tattoo, JT, IDK the story, but I hope you are doing okay.

I just requested access to the chat, I hope one of the CL's approves it, I generally avoid the arguments/drama, and try to ask intelligent questions, even if some of them pertain to stuff out of my scope.


----------



## NREMTroe (May 28, 2011)

On day 4 of 7. 

Just sitting around playing black ops.. I know I should be in bed, because we're up on transfer rotation, but playing xbox is just so invigorating.


----------



## LucidResq (May 28, 2011)

Well, today is your lucky day! 

You can thank me for chat access with chocolate chip cookies... you know... only if you want to... of course... ^_^


----------



## Deltachange (May 28, 2011)

haha, Lucid, thanks much, I appreciate the access. and we do live in the state, an overnight of cookies may be appropriate. lol


----------



## medicRob (May 29, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I just got this tattoo today. I wanted to do something to always have something to remember her by. It's a tattoo of both halves of the coin we both carried with us everywhere. I still have my half of the necklace too. She is being buried with hers on Tuesday.



The tattoo looks great. I am so sorry about all that happened. Very few people on the internet can actually bring tears to my eyes, but having observed your loyalty, dedication, and love to her over those months from your forum posts, your exchanges on facebook, etc .. I feel truly heart broken and in tears for you, literal tears streamed down my face when I read the blog post you directed me to. You know how to get in touch with me if you ever need anything, or someone to listen. 

I truly mean that.


----------



## HotelCo (May 29, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Did the badger have too much to drink?........though I shouldn't automatically assume that. Badger could be a diabetic whose sugar is low, or could just be having a stroke.





Linuss said:


> Guys, it's Latin.  Jeez.



Latin for: After this, therefore because of this. 

Basically it means that A preceded B, therefor A must have caused B. It's a logical fallacy.


----------



## medicRob (May 29, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Latin for: After this, therefore because of this.
> 
> Basically it means that A preceded B, therefor A must have caused B. It's a logical fallacy.



I thought it was, "Post Hoc, Ergo Proctor Hoc". We are talking about logical fallcies, correct?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 29, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Yay for you! Where will you be training?



I'll give you three guesses, but you'll only need one. ;-)


----------



## HotelCo (May 29, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I thought it was, "Post Hoc, Ergo Proctor Hoc". We are talking about logical fallcies, correct?



Nope, it's propter.

Yes, logical fallacies.


----------



## medicRob (May 29, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Nope, it's propter.
> 
> Yes, logical fallacies.



My English Composition I professor must've been an idiot then.


----------



## HotelCo (May 29, 2011)

medicRob said:


> My English Composition I professor must've been an idiot then.



I feel the same way about my Composition 101 prof. ^_^


----------



## medicRob (May 29, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I feel the same way about my Composition 101 prof. ^_^



At least we remember logical fallacies.


----------



## Sasha (May 29, 2011)

My ac stopped working, but not before making some really loud noises to wake me up.


----------



## Sasha (May 29, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Did the badger have too much to drink?........though I shouldn't automatically assume that. Badger could be a diabetic whose sugar is low, or could just be having a stroke.



After the convo we had while i was driving home from work he was probably trying to use the alcohol as mind bleach.


----------



## JPINFV (May 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> After the convo we had while i was driving home from work he was probably trying to use the alcohol as mind bleach.


Why the mind bleach?


----------



## foxfire (May 29, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> i'll give you three guesses, but you'll only need one. ;-)


alert? B-)


----------



## usalsfyre (May 29, 2011)

Misscalled a STEMI last night :angry:. I hate being wrong with the fire of 1000 suns...


----------



## STXmedic (May 29, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Misscalled a STEMI last night :angry:. I hate being wrong with the fire of 1000 suns...



What was causing the ST elevation?


----------



## usalsfyre (May 29, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> What was causing the ST elevation?



Left bundle. Patient was attending grandsons highschool graduation, seated at the top (of course) of the bleachers has a syncopal episode and continues to complain of dizziness on awakening. On arrival the patient is ashen, slightly hypotensive and diaphoretic to the point of being "wet". ECG shows a a LBBB, doesn't meet Sgarbossa criteria, but keep in mind that Sgarbossa isn't terribly sensitive. Patient has cardiac history, but he and family both adamantly deny any preexisting conduction blocks. Call a STEMI and an aircraft (not something I'd normally do 40 minutes from a STEMI center, but I was correctly figuring on close to 30 minutes to get him out of the stands) based on new onset of LBBB and constellation of symptoms. Pt is removed from the stadium, just enough time is available to start lines and strip the patient during the trip to the LZ, aircraft is on the ground waiting, 6 minute ground time and the patient is on their way. A phone call relays pt name and DOB to the receiving so they can pull his chart where his last ECG on file reveals? An identical looking LBBB. Everything worked like it was supposed to, I just went out on a limb with the activation,  and it's frustrating to be wrong.


----------



## medicRob (May 29, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Left bundle. Patient was attending grandsons highschool graduation, seated at the top (of course) of the bleachers has a syncopal episode and continues to complain of dizziness on awakening. On arrival the patient is ashen, slightly hypotensive and diaphoretic to the point of being "wet". ECG shows a a LBBB, doesn't meet Sgarbossa criteria, but keep in mind that Sgarbossa isn't terribly sensitive. Patient has cardiac history, but he and family both adamantly deny any preexisting conduction blocks. Call a STEMI and an aircraft (not something I'd normally do 40 minutes from a STEMI center, but I was correctly figuring on close to 30 minutes to get him out of the stands) based on new onset of LBBB and constellation of symptoms. Pt is removed from the stadium, just enough time is available to start lines and strip the patient during the trip to the LZ, aircraft is on the ground waiting, 6 minute ground time and the patient is on their way. A phone call relays pt name and DOB to the receiving so they can pull his chart where his last ECG on file reveals? An identical looking LBBB. Everything worked like it was supposed to, I just went out on a limb with the activation,  and it's frustrating to be wrong.



http://hqmeded-ecg.blogspot.com/2011/05/lbbb-is-there-stemi.html

Smith modified sgarbossa



> Smith modified Sgarbossa rule:
> 
> 1) at least one lead with concordant STE (Sgarbossa criterion 1) or
> 2) at least one lead of V1-V3 with concordant ST depression (Sgarbossa criterion 2) or
> 3) proportionally excessively discordant ST elevation in V1-V4, as defined by an ST/S ratio of equal to or more than 0.20 and at least 2 mm of STE. (this replaces Sgarbossa criterion 3 which uses an absolute of 5mm)


----------



## Sasha (May 29, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Why the mind bleach?



He will never look at somethings the same again


----------



## HotelCo (May 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> He will never look at somethings the same again



This. :unsure:


----------



## rogersam5 (May 29, 2011)

Just gonna say wow,1180 pages... i remember when this thread was started.... sorry it is one of the few things i can remember and I am going to take anything i can get


----------



## HotelCo (May 29, 2011)

Tornado Warning. :wacko:


----------



## medicRob (May 29, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Tornado Warning. :wacko:



*(-_-) (-_-) (-_-)  (-_-)  <^>(0_o)<^> (-_-)  (-_-)  (-_-) (-_-)*

Me and my Asian army have your back, bro.


----------



## HotelCo (May 29, 2011)

Tornado sirens are going off.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 29, 2011)

Just finished moving into my one bedroom place  time to put pictures up now I guess


----------



## Aprz (May 29, 2011)

Aw, everyone logged in and out of chat before I noticed.


----------



## Deltachange (May 29, 2011)

I'm heading into chat, maybe another intelligent conversation can be had.


----------



## Aprz (May 29, 2011)

With you, I don't think that's possible.


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 29, 2011)

I'm boooooored!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 30, 2011)

foxfire said:


> alert? B-)



You got it. Starting beginning of this September.


----------



## Deltachange (May 30, 2011)

Aprz said:


> With you, I don't think that's possible.



OUCH!! I'm deeply hurt XD


----------



## Aprz (May 30, 2011)

Deltachange said:


> OUCH!! I'm deeply hurt XD


You better be!


----------



## JPINFV (May 30, 2011)

You know you've written a good blog article when the Facebook comments are split between "I agree" and "This guy is an idiot." 

http://www.facebook.com/EmergencyMedicalServices/posts/126873810726153


----------



## usalsfyre (May 30, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> You know you've written a good blog article when the Facebook comments are split between "I agree" and "This guy is an idiot."
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/EmergencyMedicalServices/posts/126873810726153



I see a whole lot of small minded people who would last approximately 15 seconds in a discussion with a real medical professional...


----------



## JPINFV (May 30, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I see a whole lot of small minded people who would last approximately 15 seconds in a discussion with a real medical professional...




If we can't get the small minded people to think, then all is lost. After all, what good is preaching to the choir?


----------



## usalsfyre (May 30, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> If we can't get the small minded people to think, then all is lost.



Good luck, I beat my head against that wall all day long at work. I've had limited success. Usually I'm met with howls of deresion about "seekers" and "real emergencies". I've started to realize the best way to change is band the like-minded people together, indoctrinate the newbies, attack at the top and force the bottom feeders to change or GTFO.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 30, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> You know you've written a good blog article when the Facebook comments are split between "I agree" and "This guy is an idiot."
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/EmergencyMedicalServices/posts/126873810726153



Is that your blog?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 30, 2011)

jpinfv said:


> you know you've written a good blog article when the facebook comments are split between "i agree" and "this guy is an idiot."
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/emergencymedicalservices/posts/126873810726153





> shows how dense the author of this editorial truly is


 lol!


----------



## usalsfyre (May 30, 2011)

Another point that comes to mind after reading the "but this one time the monitor showed vfib" comments both on FB and the blog is...have these folks never heard the phrase "correlate clinically"!?!?


----------



## medicRob (May 30, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> If we can't get the small minded people to think, then all is lost. After all, what good is preaching to the choir?



That's kind of funny. I was just reading an MD blog post the other day called, "The three most useful words for a doctor"

http://www.kevinmd.com/blog/2011/05/words-doctor.html


----------



## JPINFV (May 30, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Is that your blog?


Yes, it is.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 30, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Yes, it is.



It is a small, small world.  I read that all the time!  Nice blog.


----------



## JPINFV (May 30, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> lol!




The funny thing is that I thought that reference was perfect for that sentiment since all I'm saying is to reconsider everything if the machine isn't matching the assessment.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 30, 2011)

Decided to go for a ride today. Made it up 13 miles of windy mountain road in holiday weekend traffic in just under 20 minutes. Not a bad time on a little 250R. I think I like this little bike almost as much as my old ZX6R, I can flick it in and out of corners really really easy. Took a couple good photos too. Me and TG had been planning a trip up this road in the car to hike and take photos, so I took a couple photos of flowers I knew she would have liked.


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 30, 2011)

Woah, jt, sudden name change.  I was looking at your name thinking, who's the new guy in red?  I get confuzzled easily. :huh:


----------



## TransportJockey (May 30, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Woah, jt, sudden name change.  I was looking at your name thinking, who's the new guy in red?  I get confuzzled easily. :huh:



Heh, just bringing it inline with how I'm known in the rest of online EMS circles  I've gotten quite a few PMs in the last few months asking if I was TransportJockey from the blog


----------



## Aprz (May 30, 2011)

This is terrible!


----------



## TransportJockey (May 30, 2011)

Aprz said:


> This is terrible!



You ok?


----------



## Anjel (May 30, 2011)

*This is what you don't want to hear*

Calling on air this morning

Me: 485   gooood morning...*lets go of bottun to ask my partner his number*

Dispatch: uhhh negative...


----------



## Anjel (May 30, 2011)

Aprz said:


> This is terrible!



Uh oh what's wrong


----------



## Aprz (May 30, 2011)

They hid the post for the moment I think, it's back up. Take a look at the announcement.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=308588#post308588

He also removed me from Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 30, 2011)

Aprz said:


> They hid the post for the moment I think, it's back up. Take a look at the announcement.
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=308588#post308588
> 
> He also removed me from Facebook and Twitter.



Wow


----------



## Anjel (May 30, 2011)

Aprz said:


> They hid the post for the moment I think, it's back up. Take a look at the announcement.
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=308588#post308588
> 
> He also removed me from Facebook and Twitter.



Im glad he is gone. He was very mean to me and made me feel like crap, and after all that he's a liar. 

I know you were friends with him though. I'm sorry.


----------



## rwik123 (May 30, 2011)

I know it's against policy to discuss why someone got banned, but it was brought up and discussed in the announcement. I think it's fair to the community that we become aware of the circumstance. For me at least, he brought a huge about of information to this forum. Was he not an RN, NP, medic, or emt?


----------



## Aprz (May 30, 2011)

Well, I'm just gonna continue on.... Gonna eat some Chinese food tonight and read some more bio. I keep looking ahead of the book to see what's coming up (usually after I get tired of reading or before I start reading) and I am like 20 pages away from the Kreb's cycle. I've heard people talk about it before, but never looked too much into it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 30, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Well, I'm just gonna continue on.... Gonna eat some Chinese food tonight and read some more bio. I keep looking ahead of the book to see what's coming up (usually after I get tired of reading or before I start reading) and I am like 20 pages away from the Kreb's cycle. I've heard people talk about it before, but never looked too much into it.



Pick me up some Chinese too! Please. I'm posted next to a cactus with the closest building 4.3 miles away. At least its a cool night.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 30, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> I know it's against policy to discuss why someone got banned, but it was brought up and discussed in the announcement. I think it's fair to the community that we become aware of the circumstance. For me at least, he brought a huge about of information to this forum. Was he not an RN, NP, medic, or emt?



I too am very confused and disappointed by this information. I was just thinking today that there are probably people on here who are not who they claim to be but I never would have seen this coming. It is very sad, but good information is good information.


----------



## HotelCo (May 30, 2011)

Sweep it under the rug, CLs, sweep it under the rug..


----------



## Sasha (May 30, 2011)

Today I wanted to punch nurses and respiratory therapists in the face!

THE FACE!

Rrrghhh.


----------



## medicstudent101 (May 31, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Today I wanted to punch nurses and respiratory therapists in the face!
> 
> THE FACE!
> 
> Rrrghhh.



Dooooooo it!!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 31, 2011)

My mom will probably be discharged from hospital tomorrow. We're still trying to figure out what to do for her physical therapy. Anybody know any good physical therapists in El Paso Texas? She will probably go to a rehabilitation hospital first then continue at home I'm guessing.

My mom was clinically dead 15 days ago and tomorrow she will walk out of the hospital. Gotta love modern medicine.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 31, 2011)

416 posts. What happens when I hit 500 posts?


----------



## Sasha (May 31, 2011)

Confetti


----------



## HotelCo (May 31, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Confetti



Can we have alcohol instead?


----------



## Aprz (May 31, 2011)

Bigbaldguy, you're a spammer.  I'm close behind you in post count! Spam!


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 31, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Bigbaldguy, you're a spammer.  I'm close behind you in post count! Spam!



I spam not!


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 31, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I spam not!



Or should it be I do not spam


----------



## nemedic (May 31, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Can we have alcohol instead?



How about we combine the two into someone filling a pin~ata (cant figure out how to put the squiggly on top of the n) with nips, and he gets the first whack!


----------



## nemedic (May 31, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Or should it be I do not spam



Perfect present for you once you hit the big 5-0-0!

http://www.spam.com/Shop/ProductDetail.aspx?Product={B20C98E8-EC7C-4FAC-8AF3-A319E860D00B}


----------



## Thriceknight (May 31, 2011)

Drive Angry was the stupidest movie I've ever seen!!! I mean I knew going in it wasn't gonna be good but holy crap it was bad!!  Just sayin...


----------



## nemedic (May 31, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Today I wanted to punch nurses and respiratory therapists in the face!
> 
> THE FACE!
> 
> Rrrghhh.



Not the face! Anywhere but the face(and a certain other area for the male RNs/RRTS)!!!!


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 31, 2011)

Kat is burned out


----------



## usalsfyre (May 31, 2011)

Checking to make sure I wasn't banned :unsure:.

(obviously someone who was an active participant got hit with a banhammer, but not sure who)


----------



## Aprz (May 31, 2011)

Aprz will be the best Brown he can be.


----------



## Anjel (May 31, 2011)

Wait.... Brown was banned toooo?


----------



## Jon (May 31, 2011)

Nope. I miss Brown. Brown's great knowledge. and Brown talking about himself in the third person.


----------



## Anjel (May 31, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Checking to make sure I wasn't banned :unsure:.
> 
> (obviously someone who was an active participant got hit with a banhammer, but not sure who)



Rob


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 31, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Today I wanted to punch nurses and respiratory therapists in the face!
> 
> THE FACE!
> 
> Rrrghhh.



As long as you are willing to make it feel better when you are done... I'll be your huckleberry...


----------



## MrBrown (May 31, 2011)

A Brown statement.

The recent event that occurred on EMTLife is disappointing and an unfortunate loss for all our members and while some may be feeling betrayed or angered it is amplified for the Browns.

The Browns must now confront the emotionally devastating reality that they were lied to about potential clinical trials aimed at treating a member of the Brown family who lives with the effects of a long-term disability which is sneaky and eludes the current state of medical science. Although it is not seen as "disabling" such in overall context it still exists and places limitations upon the Browns that are at times difficult to deal with not only practically but also emotionally and spiritually

Understandably this has left the Browns feeling angry, betrayed and struggling to rationalise why this has happened.   Most unfortunate of all, it has left one member of the Brown family feeling disparate and hopeless.

Until such time as this issue has been resolved, Brown will be offline.

As you all well know, both Browns are members here of this wonderful community and we ask you respect our privacy.

Oscar 10 calls Ambulance, Officer Brown is being replaced with Officer Puddles for the remainder of watch.

Brown and Kate.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 31, 2011)

Jon said:


> Nope. I miss Brown. Brown's great knowledge. and Brown talking about himself in the third person.



Is Brown also gone?


----------



## Anjel (May 31, 2011)

What the heck is happening to the forum.... This is nuts


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 31, 2011)

Brown just needs time to heal. Let's be his real friends and respect it.  Be can't stay gone forever.

Love you Bro.  You know I'm here for you at any time.  I'll keep the scanner on in case you need a chopper.


----------



## Sasha (May 31, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> As long as you are willing to make it feel better when you are done... I'll be your huckleberry...




No willingness to make it better as far as im concerned these people deserve to suffer.


----------



## rmabrey (May 31, 2011)

YAY!!!!!!!

Persistence pays off


----------



## rmabrey (May 31, 2011)

Today is full of win!! Woke up rather hung over but i quickly went away. Got everything scared away with DHS, and got a notice saying i have a $508 credit on my rent. 

Too bad I have a summer class to pay for or I would be getting a another Glock with my newly acquired discount :glare:


----------



## TransportJockey (May 31, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Today is full of win!! Woke up rather hung over but i quickly went away. Got everything scared away with DHS, and got a notice saying i have a $508 credit on my rent.
> 
> Too bad I have a summer class to pay for or I would be getting a another Glock with my newly acquired discount :glare:


You mean the discount that is up in the air if EMS/FD people get? Glock released the new list and EMT/Paramedic/FD personnel are not on the list. We're waiting on clarification over on GT


----------



## TransportJockey (May 31, 2011)

Just got back from her final memorial service  She was cremated with her half of her necklace at least... but everything just seems real now. I wish it was just a bad dream still.


----------



## rmabrey (May 31, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> You mean the discount that is up in the air if EMS/FD people get? Glock released the new list and EMT/Paramedic/FD personnel are not on the list. We're waiting on clarification over on GT



I hadn't heard that yet. :unsure:

Let me know the verdict


----------



## rmabrey (May 31, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Just got back from her final memorial service  She was cremated with her half of her necklace at least... but everything just seems real now. I wish it was just a bad dream still.



I've apparently missed something down the line but you have my condolences


----------



## abckidsmom (May 31, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Just got back from her final memorial service  She was cremated with her half of her necklace at least... but everything just seems real now. I wish it was just a bad dream still.



I'm so sorry.


----------



## Anjel (May 31, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Just got back from her final memorial service  She was cremated with her half of her necklace at least... but everything just seems real now. I wish it was just a bad dream still.



you will be in my thoughts and prayers. I can't even imagine what you are going through. Words are just not enough.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 1, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Just got back from her final memorial service  She was cremated with her half of her necklace at least... but everything just seems real now. I wish it was just a bad dream still.



I'm sorry for your loss. I came across this little poem on the net and wanted to share it with you. There was no author sited.

I wrote your name in the sand,
And the waves washed it away.
I wrote your name in the Sky,
And the wind blew it away.
So I wrote your name in my heart,
And that's where it will always stay.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 1, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Too bad I have a summer class to pay for or I would be getting a another Glock with my newly acquired discount :glare:



You do realize that at some point all those pistols are going to make your pants fall down right?


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jun 1, 2011)

I took test Friday, it is now 11pm on Tuesday and I'm pretty sure the NREMT website has crashed cuz all I'm getting is a 500 internal server error. While I know they most likely haven't updated the website, it still makes me feel better to refresh.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 1, 2011)

Supervisor: "BLS 518 come back to station to fill an ALS car. One of you will be working with me as a VST and ALS car. The other will be solely ALS car."

Doing ALS and VST at the same time is getting me 12 hours of DT.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 1, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. I came across this little poem on the net and wanted to share it with you. There was no author sited.
> 
> I wrote your name in the sand,
> And the waves washed it away.
> ...



Thank you my friend. I love it. 
And thank youto everyone else as well. 

Now it's time for me to get my *** out of bed and try and get into uniform for a 36. Let's hope it's not a slow day and I stay busdy


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 1, 2011)

On my way to Tennessee.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 1, 2011)

Should be going to bed, but can't shut my mind off.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 1, 2011)

vacations over :sad:


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 1, 2011)

D@mnit, d@mnit, D@MNIT!!!!

57 YOM pt c/o indigestion arrested in front of us, shocked once into sinus tach but remained unconscious, intubated, and hauled *** to a STEMI center as an inferior infarction is noted on EKG. Pt wakes up enroute, given a small fent bolus as his B/P is through the room, subsequent craps out 5 minutes out, code is worked for 15 minutes after arrival then called.

I really hate this crap sometimes :glare:.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 1, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> D@mnit, d@mnit, D@MNIT!!!!
> 
> 57 YOM pt c/o indigestion arrested in front of us, shocked once into sinus tach but remained unconscious, intubated, and hauled *** to a STEMI center as an inferior infarction is noted on EKG. Pt wakes up enroute, given a small fent bolus as his B/P is through the room, subsequent craps out 5 minutes out, code is worked for 15 minutes after arrival then called.
> 
> I really hate this crap sometimes :glare:.



They call the LAD the widowmaker for a reason.  Sorry, sounds like a crappy day, but sounds like you did a good job.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 1, 2011)

This week is shaping up to be awesome. I have an interview next Tuesday!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 1, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> D@mnit, d@mnit, D@MNIT!!!!
> 
> 57 YOM pt c/o indigestion arrested in front of us, shocked once into sinus tach but remained unconscious, intubated, and hauled *** to a STEMI center as an inferior infarction is noted on EKG. Pt wakes up enroute, given a small fent bolus as his B/P is through the room, subsequent craps out 5 minutes out, code is worked for 15 minutes after arrival then called.
> 
> I really hate this crap sometimes :glare:.



Sounds like a crappy call man, but it sounds like ya'll did everything you could. Sorry man.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 1, 2011)

Got an email back on my new part time job.  I'll be starting next week, or the week after!  WoohoO!

I'm back in the working world, after a 4 year hiatus.  What a relief, I'm so looking forward to it!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 1, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> On my way to Tennessee.



I can hear the banjos already.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 1, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> They call the LAD the widowmaker for a reason.  Sorry, sounds like a crappy day, but sounds like you did a good job.



Intelectually, I realize all of this...unfortunately we get very, very few good cardiac arrest outcomes here in Middle of Nowhere. This one was looking, at least for a little while, to be one of the few. Just frustrating is all, thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 1, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> They call the LAD the widowmaker for a reason.  Sorry, sounds like a crappy day, but sounds like you did a good job.



Left anterior descending? Is that right? Sometimes I feel like all I do is google medical terms.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 1, 2011)

You are correct sir.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 1, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Intelectually, I realize all of this...unfortunately we get very, very few good cardiac arrest outcomes here in Middle of Nowhere. This one was looking, at least for a little while, to be one of the few. Just frustrating is all, thanks for letting me vent.



The Middle of Nowhere is a hard place to get good outcomes, honestly.   It's so tough...most calls are just nothing after nothing after nothing, and then all of the sudden the pressure's on.

It sounds like your guys probably ignored a LOT of warning signs.

This was a wakeup call for me.  A friend's husband had a 95% occlusion in the LAD 10 days ago, felt a little chest pressure and was short of breath, went in and had a CABG...and is fine now.  By the Grace of God, I guess, cause they live in the Middle of Nowhere, too.  They actually refer to their homeplace as The Boonies.  

Sometimes, your time is just up.  Vent away though.  I always like how "safe" this forum is for venting.



bigbaldguy said:


> Left anterior descending? Is that right? Sometimes I feel like all I do is google medical terms.



Yep, left anterior descending coronary artery, supplies the inferior part of the heart, and the majority of the left ventricle.  Googling medical terms is not a bad way to occupy your time, IMO.


----------



## Sandog (Jun 1, 2011)

I just remember the pump your blood song... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upctPUa6RhA&feature=related


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jun 1, 2011)

And the answer is? PASSED! Just waiting on my shiney new EMT-B card.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 1, 2011)

babygirl2882 said:


> And the answer is? PASSED! Just waiting on my shiney new EMT-B card.



w00t!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 1, 2011)

babygirl2882 said:


> And the answer is? PASSED! Just waiting on my shiney new EMT-B card.



"does dorky happy dance" congrats.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 1, 2011)

My search-fu is weak. It says there are no threads with AMR in the title :glare:


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 1, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> My search-fu is weak. It says there are no threads with AMR in the title :glare:



Not enough characters.  Need 4 characters to register on the search for vbulletins, right?  Try *AMR...that might do it.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 1, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Not enough characters.  Need 4 characters to register on the search for vbulletins, right?  Try *AMR...that might do it.



AH yes I had forgotten that thank you.

Still didnt yield the results I expected, Ill have to play around with words to find what im looking for B)


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 1, 2011)

Found it.....that was easy enough


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 2, 2011)

Right at the top of my list for things I never thought I'd have to say.

"Mom stop turning your baby monitor off"


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 2, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Right at the top of my list for things I never thought I'd have to say.
> 
> "Mom stop turning your baby monitor off"



I wish this forum had a rep system, you earned it


----------



## foxfire (Jun 2, 2011)

Was told by instructor that the four NIMS courses we needed to have done, was going to take maybe two hours max. So what did I do? I blew it off till the week they were due thinking they were going to be a piece of cake. Twelve hours later, nine attempts down the road I am finally done. Good greif!!!!  Still don't know how the rest of my class passed all four exams in one hour. :wacko:


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 2, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Still don't know how the rest of my class passed all four exams in one hour. :wacko:



Google "NIMS exam answers". Not saying it's right, but I know of entire departments that have done this.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 2, 2011)

Been busy the past couple days. Will be busy all day today too.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 2, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Google "NIMS exam answers". Not saying it's right, but I know of entire departments that have done this.



I did 100 the right way and googled the rest.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 2, 2011)

Aww crap, looks like I have to memorize my skills sheets again


----------



## rwik123 (Jun 2, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> My search-fu is weak. It says there are no threads with AMR in the title :glare:



The search function is terrible. I always have better luck googling emtlife ________


----------



## foxfire (Jun 2, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Google "NIMS exam answers". Not saying it's right, but I know of entire departments that have done this.


Seriously!? Gee I guess I could have gotten more than three hours of sleep last night. But I hate cheating, and am pleased with myself that I passed on my own steam.B)


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 2, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> The search function is terrible. I always have better luck googling emtlife ________



It sucks on every vBulletin forum. I found what I was looking for though


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 2, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> The search function is terrible. I always have better luck googling emtlife ________


Pro-Google tip.

Use the phase "site:www.emtlife.com" before the search terms. This will limit Google to only searching EMTLife.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 2, 2011)

FFEMT IS BACK!	I saw a lock lol


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 2, 2011)

Dropped of my Medic school application..................and my cable box......sad day


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 2, 2011)

At dollywoood


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 2, 2011)

ALRIGHT

Does anyone else here get flooded with completely irrelevant work emails? 

I'm about done with it.  Before you send something TO OUR ENTIRE FREAKING DEPARTMENT OF NEARLY 100 PEOPLE - please consider the fact that it really just needs to go to 2 or 3 people you lazy jerk. 

Rant done.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 2, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> ALRIGHT
> 
> Does anyone else here get flooded with completely irrelevant work emails?
> 
> ...




Oh, what's fun is apparently my school's email server has a "recall" option. So what normally happens is some administrator sends out some useless email, either makes a tiny (almost uncatchable) formatting error or forgets to includes someone in the original email, recalls the message (which generates a second email saying that "so and so would like to recall the email") and then sends out the same email. So now I get 3 emails that I don't care about instead of 1 email I don't care about. 

At my grad school two of the administrators would regularly engage in back and forth conversation using the "reply all" option too.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 2, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> ALRIGHT
> 
> Does anyone else here get flooded with completely irrelevant work emails?
> 
> ...



Feel lucky.  Most of my work related emails are  "You have been mandated a shift"


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 2, 2011)

Down in Tennessee visiting family, and am seriously considering moving down this way. Also thinking about Kentucky.


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh you Michiganders! I am dang near married to one and been friends of the family for over half my life. Go ahead and come on down! Use is jus gonna have to git used to the way thangs are dun down South :unsure: Just givin you little prep for culture shock. You will LOVE it down here after you get acclimated. I salmon fish up there from time to time and love your sporting oppurtunities, BUT, when people say it's "cold" here...you will laugh. I LOVE me some Tennessee as well, and visit almost once a week. 
Nothing like breaking down in a TOYOTA in Anne Arbor (sp?) MI and being stuck for 3 days while you guys laughed at us! Come on down. You find us a most pleasant once you fall into the SLOW routine of the South.
PM me....I can help


----------



## Anjel (Jun 2, 2011)

All my family is in ky, va, and tn. I can only handle neing down there a week at a time lol.

When the entire town gathers in their lawn chairs to watch a nuclear generator being towed through town at 8mph for hours and u cant go any where... I draw the line. Lol

I dont care if it's the "big show" lol


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 2, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Oh, what's fun is apparently my school's email server has a "recall" option. So what normally happens is some administrator sends out some useless email, either makes a tiny (almost uncatchable) formatting error or forgets to includes someone in the original email, recalls the message (which generates a second email saying that "so and so would like to recall the email") and then sends out the same email. So now I get 3 emails that I don't care about instead of 1 email I don't care about.
> 
> At my grad school two of the administrators would regularly engage in back and forth conversation using the "reply all" option too.



Don't tell anyone, but I'm going to start a business. You pay me $5, I throw on a mask, punch a person of your liking in the face when you happen to be in their presence, and run. 

I will offer 50% off for people like those you've mentioned.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 2, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> All my family is in ky, va, and tn. I can only handle neing down there a week at a time lol.
> 
> When the entire town gathers in their lawn chairs to watch a nuclear generator being towed through town at 8mph for hours and u cant go any where... I draw the line. Lol
> 
> I dont care if it's the "big show" lol



Lmao. This area isn't that bad. It's definitely a smaller area, but not that bad.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm actually waiting on an email to tell me my damn shirts are in so I can stop wearing someone else's stained and faded shirt.

Stupid pens. I can't believe I washed one again.


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jun 2, 2011)

Lucid.. I got a $100 for you NOW! That's 20 people @ 5 a pop.  Maybe the best "entertainment value" I have ever been offered! It doesn't even have to hurt. Just a little Jab will do! It's all bout shock value. 
I think you can up your rates. i would easily go 10 for $100


----------



## nemedic (Jun 2, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Google "NIMS exam answers". Not saying it's right, but I know of entire departments that have done this.



Or, there is a way that is only partially "cheating". Above the link where it says to "Take Final Exam", there is a link that says "Download Classroom Materials" then click the "Download Student Manual". The PDF will open. Run that and the test in separate tabs/windows. On the questions that you aren't sure of the answer, run a Command+F(Mac), or a Control+F search for either the wording of the question, or of the answer choices. I consider them to be open book exams anyways. Still the right way by my definition, and more likely for you to pass


----------



## Sasha (Jun 2, 2011)

Dude.. when you quote yourself in your sig.. a little lame. Just sayin'


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 2, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Dude.. when you quote yourself in your sig.. a little lame. Just sayin'



What about when your quote is _about_ yourself


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 2, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Don't tell anyone, but I'm going to start a business. You pay me $5, I throw on a mask, punch a person of your liking in the face when you happen to be in their presence, and run.
> 
> I will offer 50% off for people like those you've mentioned.



Do you do business in California??


----------



## nemedic (Jun 2, 2011)

firefite said:


> Do you do business in California??



I am opening a similar business in MA. but I will specialize in steel toed boots to the nether regions. This is for more serious infractions, so it is not a copy cat business  For this, the suggested fee will be $10, subject to change based on difficulty in accessing "client", how much I hate person, and/or on a personal whim. Special discount for most government types. Buy one "session", get one free


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry in advance, BUT I'm new here! Include these in the next OB class you teachh34r:
http://www.pregnantchicken.com/pregnant-chicken-blog/2011/5/29/birthing-dolls.html


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 2, 2011)

flyfisher151 said:


> Sorry in advance, BUT I'm new here! Include these in the next OB class you teachh34r:
> http://www.pregnantchicken.com/pregnant-chicken-blog/2011/5/29/birthing-dolls.html



I feel sullied and unusual.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 2, 2011)

nemedic said:


> I am opening a similar business in MA. but I will specialize in steel toed boots to the nether regions. This is for more serious infractions, so it is not a copy cat business  For this, the suggested fee will be $10, subject to change based on difficulty in accessing "client", how much I hate person, and/or on a personal whim. Special discount for most government types. Buy one "session", get one free




Steel-toed boots or not - will he wear ridiculous panda or chicken costume while carrying out the hit?! 

It's your choice folks.


----------



## nemedic (Jun 2, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Steel-toed boots or not - will he wear ridiculous panda or chicken costume while carrying out the hit?!
> 
> It's your choice folks.



I will not only wear whatever ridiculous costume requested, but I'll even give them ex lax chocolates, carry out the hit, and yell "candy gram" as I'm handing over the chocolates, kicking them.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 2, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> chicken costume while carrying out the hit?!


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 2, 2011)

... the ambulances will have to wait their turn.


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jun 3, 2011)

I think I have found a new "home" on the internet! Now back to scenarios and BLS.....


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> What about when your quote is _about_ yourself



Hotel asked me to do it, he wanted his undying admiration to be on public display but knowing its lame to quote yourself he asked me to do it.

Its a burden i must carry.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Hotel asked me to do it, he wanted his undying admiration to be on public display but knowing its lame to quote yourself he asked me to do it.
> 
> Its a burden i must carry.



Lies...


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 3, 2011)

Newbies grabbing OT shifts before I can get to them? This is mutiny!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 3, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Newbies grabbing OT shifts before I can get to them? This is mutiny!



Agreed.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 3, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Newbies grabbing OT shifts before I can get to them? This is mutiny!



First come, first serve. Just as it should be.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 3, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Newbies grabbing OT shifts before I can get to them? This is mutiny!



They don't know how to play the system yet. You don't grab them as soon as they are available. You wait until they offer incentives then you take the shift haha B)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 3, 2011)

Just took a PT to Harborview in Seattle. Always crowded, full of snide King County medics and slower than molasses. Ugh. I feel like I need a shower now.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 3, 2011)

On my 36 I just finished this afternoon, I only had 2 adult patients... the rest were kiddos 5 or under. I think I'm getting quite good at giving infants IVs


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 3, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> On my 36 I just finished this afternoon, I only had 2 adult patients... the rest were kiddos 5 or under. I think I'm getting quite good at giving infants IVs



I think since I've gotten comfortable with kids, I've had a total of <0> kids that needed an IV.  Well, there was that 11 year old, but I can't think that she counts.

Good for you.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 3, 2011)

All of my kiddos the last 24 hours (didn't really run at all the first twelve  ) were in a bad way when I got them. 1 status asthma, 1 broken femur, 1 fall w/ intermittent lucid periods, 1 MVC victim w/ a broken arm, and 1 anaphylaxis. Plus an upper GI Bleed adult and a bicycle accident adult that was either an MI, Stroke, or syncopal episode (or all of the above)


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Newbies grabbing OT shifts before I can get to them? This is mutiny!



No. This is EMS. Whoever wants to work will work, you want the shifts be faster on the uptake, they have crap to cover and can't wait around waiting for the "senority" to pick it up.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2011)

Wtf. I worked a full 12 hour shift on Memorial day and they're only giving us 6 hours of holiday pay. WTF!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 3, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> All of my kiddos the last 24 hours (didn't really run at all the first twelve  ) were in a bad way when I got them. 1 status asthma, 1 broken femur, 1 fall w/ intermittent lucid periods, 1 MVC victim w/ a broken arm, and 1 anaphylaxis. Plus an upper GI Bleed adult and a bicycle accident adult that was either an MI, Stroke, or syncopal episode (or all of the above)



Some kinda miracle shift or something?


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Wtf. I worked a full 12 hour shift on Memorial day and they're only giving us 6 hours of holiday pay. WTF!



Better than no holiday pay like we're getting.  WTF is right!


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 3, 2011)

Holiday pay? WTF is holiday pay?!?

(my service has never paid holiday pay)


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 3, 2011)

80% of my household is sunburnt.  What a day at the beach!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> 80% of my household is sunburnt.  What a day at the beach!



I'm sunburnt too, but I spent a day in the pool instead. 

You'd think being in EMS I'd be above the whole "Hey guys, watch this!" moment. Sadly, no.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You'd think being in EMS I'd be above the whole "Hey guys, watch this!" moment. Sadly, no.



This demands a story...


----------



## Tommerag (Jun 3, 2011)

Guess whose back? Back again! I know everyone missed me


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 3, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> 1 fall w/ intermittent lucid period



Lucid periods. Never a bad thing.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> This demands a story...



We were taking running foot first jumps onto a floating boogie board.. Not my brightest idea but when it worked out it was kind of fun.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Wtf. I worked a full 12 hour shift on Memorial day and they're only giving us 6 hours of holiday pay. WTF!



Double pay on holidays. That's 44 bucks an hour! Woot!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Double pay on holidays. That's 44 bucks an hour! Woot!



Shut your face.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 3, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> First come, first serve. Just as it should be.



It was just... odd. None of them have pagers yet, and I called in like 30 seconds after receiving each open shift page to find out one of the new guys already picked it up. I was very confused as to how they knew they were open, haha.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 3, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> It was just... odd. None of them have pagers yet, and I called in like 30 seconds after receiving each open shift page to find out one of the new guys already picked it up. I was very confused as to how they knew they were open, haha.



I don't have a pager yet so I just call the supervisor. He normally tell employees about open shifts before sending a page.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 3, 2011)

firefite said:


> I don't have a pager yet so I just call the supervisor. He normally tell employees about open shifts before sending a page.



Could be worse. Some damn volunteer could be picking up those shifts and working them for free lol I think the regular in charge paramedic I volunteer with should be paid a bonus. He's so popular to ride with he never works with a paid partner and his truck always goes out with 4 crew on it. He's singlehandedly saving the company a fortune in overtime.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> We were taking running foot first jumps onto a floating boogie board.. Not my brightest idea but when it worked out it was kind of fun.



This is one way to bash in the back side of your head.  Fun times!


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 3, 2011)

I cant decide between sleep, or prep for this interview.........ah its not till Tuesday. I can probably get away with sleeping


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Shut your face.



44 bucks is nothing. I was already on overtime so I got TRIPLE TIME. $73.60 baby and got stuck on the wall so instead of 12 I got 15.5 hrs.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 3, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Holiday pay? WTF is holiday pay?!?
> 
> (my service has never paid holiday pay)



Same here. Only 4 days a year are holidays for us. Memorial day wasn't one.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2011)

Shut your face too.



crazycajun said:


> 44 bucks is nothing. I was already on overtime so I got TRIPLE TIME. $73.60 baby and got stuck on the wall so instead of 12 I got 15.5 hrs.


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 3, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Same here. Only 4 days a year are holidays for us. Memorial day wasn't one.



The reason I love working for the county. 13 paid holidays. 15 days vacation. Paid while I am in school and on shift.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 3, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Newbies grabbing OT shifts before I can get to them? This is mutiny!



Sounds like ours. They all take extra shifts and come in at the last minute to make the $$$$. About the time they start getting tired of it and want a break...more newbies to take over.


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Shut your face too.



Awwww you know you love me!!!:wub:


----------



## Aprz (Jun 4, 2011)

Didn't read up on Biology for a couple of days, and apparently I was delaying the good part.... ATP is a nucleotide?! I wrote down the structural formula awhile ago just for kicks, but I wish I noticed that it had adenine, 3 phosphate groups (duh!), ribose. 

Some one asked a question in chat the other day about how adenosine works (for SVTs), and I noticed awhile ago that adenonise is spelled the same as in ATP. I am now curious whether it has anything to do with adenine, lol. At the time when they asked, Google gave me nothing except what we already knew with the SA and AV node, but he was wondering how chemically.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sweet! Found out Royal Caribbean Cruises offer a discount to EMS!


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 4, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Sweet! Found out Royal Caribbean Cruises offer a discount to EMS!



How much do they give us?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 4, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Didn't read up on Biology for a couple of days, and apparently I was delaying the good part.... ATP is a nucleotide?! I wrote down the structural formula awhile ago just for kicks, but I wish I noticed that it had adenine, 3 phosphate groups (duh!), ribose.
> 
> Some one asked a question in chat the other day about how adenosine works (for SVTs), and I noticed awhile ago that adenonise is spelled the same as in ATP. I am now curious whether it has anything to do with adenine, lol. At the time when they asked, Google gave me nothing except what we already knew with the SA and AV node, but he was wondering how chemically.



Nods like he knows what any of these words mean.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 4, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Sweet! Found out Royal Caribbean Cruises offer a discount to EMS!



Not as good as my discount


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 4, 2011)

Was in Tennessee visiting family, and found out my cousin bought a goat, so he didn't have to mow the yard again. Lmao


----------



## Sasha (Jun 4, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Was in Tennessee visiting family, and found out my cousin bought a goat, so he didn't have to mow the yard again. Lmao


Genius. There is a goat farm on the next street over. I wonder if i could get one into the trunk.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 4, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Not as good as my discount



What, the old people discount?


----------



## Anjel (Jun 4, 2011)

Bbg......

Haha you took the gesture right out of my mouth lol


----------



## Anjel (Jun 4, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> What, the old people discount?



Haha love it


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jun 4, 2011)

This amazing bright orange thing came out and made it so I didn't want to wear a sweatshirt today. Still trying to figure out what it was, maybe its a sign of the apocalypse? 

I went to some fundraiser car wash on my way home from a car seat clinic, waited in line and they got to me I went to give them my money and they paid me! It was cool! Got paid to have my car shined!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 4, 2011)

babygirl2882 said:


> This amazing bright orange thing came out and made it so I didn't want to wear a sweatshirt today. Still trying to figure out what it was, maybe its a sign of the apocalypse?
> 
> I went to some fundraiser car wash on my way home from a car seat clinic, waited in line and they got to me I went to give them my money and they paid me! It was cool! Got paid to have my car shined!



Come down to California and you will be used to that bright orange thing. We've been in 90+ degree weather for a couple weeks already <_<


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 4, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> What, the old people discount?



Ow!


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jun 4, 2011)

firefite said:


> Come down to California and you will be used to that bright orange thing. We've been in 90+ degree weather for a couple weeks already <_<



I grew up in Cali, don't wanna go back lol.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 4, 2011)

Dear Nurses, 

When you call us for an emergent transfer to CT because of stroke like symptoms, dont go on lunch. We arr an ambulance service. Of course we need report. 

Signed,
Taxi is not spelt A-M-B-U-L-A-N-C-E


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 4, 2011)

It's June 3rd and I haven't seen the sun in a week. It snowed the last three days as well...hmmm


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 4, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Dear Nurses,
> 
> When you call us for an emergent transfer to CT because of stroke like symptoms, dont go on lunch. We arr an ambulance service. Of course we need report.
> 
> ...




It's not? The next thing you're going to tell me is that the "S" in "SNF" stands for "skilled," right?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> It's not? The next thing you're going to tell me is that the "S" in "SNF" stands for "skilled," right?



Duh! :wacko:


----------



## Anjel (Jun 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> It's not? The next thing you're going to tell me is that the "S" in "SNF" stands for "skilled," right?



Um,  im pretty sure its another word that starts with s and ends in hitty


----------



## Sasha (Jun 4, 2011)

I need a food that starts with u


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 4, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I need a food that starts with u



Ugli fruit

Unagi


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 4, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I need a food that starts with u



Umrella pie? Underwear stew? Underwater pineapple cake?


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 4, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Unagi



AKA Sushi of the Gods.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 4, 2011)

We are rewriting the phonetic alphabet and have gotten to u.. urgh


----------



## Sasha (Jun 4, 2011)

Food that starts with x


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 4, 2011)

xacuti

It's indian. Marninated meat/fish with spices.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 4, 2011)

Xanthan gum


----------



## Aprz (Jun 4, 2011)

Some people consider Xanax to be food, right?


----------



## Anjel (Jun 4, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Some people consider Xanax to be food, right?



my psych pt yesterday did


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 4, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Some people consider Xanax to be food, right?



nomnomnom


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 4, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Some people consider Xanax to be food, right?



Mmmmm Xanax.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 4, 2011)

Finally looks like I get to head home after weeks in El Paso ,anyone who's spent time in El Paso will tell you that's equivalent to years anywhere else. Moms on the mend and I can finally get back home and more importantly back to work.


----------



## exodus (Jun 4, 2011)

Strawberry Margarita with Patron....

Patron 750 is expensive!!


----------



## foxfire (Jun 4, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Was in Tennessee visiting family, and found out my cousin bought a goat, so he didn't have to mow the yard again. Lmao



He has a very good idea. I have the youngsters from my herd penned in the back half of the yard. Saves on gas , fertilizes the grass, and you get to have a BBQ at the end of the season.B)


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 4, 2011)

12000!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 4, 2011)

foxfire said:


> He has a very good idea. I have the youngsters from my herd penned in the back half of the yard. Saves on gas , fertilizes the grass, and you get to have a BBQ at the end of the season.B)



There's an area near the lax airport where they can't run heavy mowers so the airport authority hires a guy to bring in a heard of goats a couple of times a month to clear it out.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 4, 2011)

Local service dispatched to a naked man hanging from a hotel balcony with Rapid eye movement. 


Man I need a job, Im missing all kinds of fun


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 5, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Local service dispatched to a naked man hanging from a hotel balcony with Rapid eye movement.
> 
> 
> Man I need a job, Im missing all kinds of fun



If you want to see naked men, there are websites for that...


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 5, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Local service dispatched to a naked man hanging from a hotel balcony with Rapid eye movement.
> 
> 
> Man I need a job, Im missing all kinds of fun



[insert "Was the hanging naked man well hung?" joke here]


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 5, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> If you want to see naked men, there are websites for that...



I dont have a credit card /sarcasm


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey everyone I have decide to back out of hiding. Been try for awhile with the army. Still am for another two months, hope everything is going great with everyone


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 5, 2011)

EMT11KDL said:


> Hey everyone I have decide to back out of hiding. Been try for awhile with the army. Still am for another two months, hope everything is going great with everyone



You can't have your office back. I already moved my stuff into it. Finders keepers and all that.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 5, 2011)

I didn't steal the coffee machine.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 5, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Local service dispatched to a naked man hanging from a hotel balcony with Rapid eye movement.
> 
> 
> Man I need a job, Im missing all kinds of fun



I dont know who is sicker, the naked man, the balcony with rapid eye movement or the person who wants to see all of it. Lol!!! 

(Sorry, I love picking on grammar.)


----------



## nemedic (Jun 5, 2011)

Aprz said:


> I didn't steal the coffee machine.



That's only because I beat you to it. I'm just mad someone beat me to the stapler.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 5, 2011)

So....it is 80 degrees outside, the heater is on inside, the thermostat is locked and I can't get ahold of the the boss to find out how to change the thermostat. Maybe I'll just sleep in the amb tonight, plugged into shore power, with the AC in the back as high as it'll go.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 5, 2011)

Oxygen tank!


----------



## Aprz (Jun 5, 2011)

In chat with an oxygen tank.

U mad i have this red stapler?


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 6, 2011)

My search-fu is getting better. I only found a couple hundred threads on AMR


----------



## Aprz (Jun 6, 2011)

Is acetyl in acetylsalicylic acid the same acetyl in acetyl-CoA?


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 6, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Is acetyl in acetylsalicylic acid the same acetyl in acetyl-CoA?



Same base. acetyl-CoA is formed after nutralization forming sodium salt. AcH in raw form is a health hazard and is considered a HMS.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 6, 2011)

apparently the local AMR doesn't test on skills. This is good news......im sick of looking at those sheets.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 6, 2011)

Company skill testing isn't necessarily as bad. The people running them aren't NREMT proctors, so as long as you hit the majority of points it's fine. Most places, for example, aren't going to fail you because you didn't provide oxygen to a patient who didn't need it.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd REALLY like to see my service start using our high fidelity simulator as part of our medic hiring process.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Company skill testing isn't necessarily as bad. The people running them aren't NREMT proctors, so as long as you hit the majority of points it's fine. Most places, for example, aren't going to fail you because you didn't provide oxygen to a patient who didn't need it.



When we tested we had an idea of our random 24 hours in advance so things like splinting and bleeding control I dont have the sheet memorized. Doesnt mean I dont know what to do.....just might not be NREMT standards. And for the life of me I cant remember the steps in AED


----------



## Anjel (Jun 6, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> When we tested we had an idea of our random 24 hours in advance so things like splinting and bleeding control I dont have the sheet memorized. Doesnt mean I dont know what to do.....just might not be NREMT standards. And for the life of me I cant remember the steps in AED



 Turn on aed. Place big stickies. push button. Lol


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 6, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Turn on aed. Place big stickies. push button. Lol




Well, yes, but the "official" way is more complicated. After all, we can't have people turning the AED on before placing the pads (even if we'd like to destroy the voice).


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 6, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Turn on aed. Place big stickies. push button. Lol



There is the easy way, then there is NREMT way :lol:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Going to go apply for another job or two today at either GameStop or Barnes and Noble... Extra money to try to get to EMS Expo would be nice... although since both places offer discounts to the other too... I might wind up just signing over my paycheck back to them


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 6, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Going to go apply for another job or two today at either GameStop or Barnes and Noble... Extra money to try to get to EMS Expo would be nice... although since both places offer discounts to the other too... I might wind up just signing over my paycheck back to them



Its a vicious circle.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Exactly  Almost as bad as when I worked at a motorcycle dealership... Hmm... maybe my old shop is hiring again.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Are you talking about the EMS expo in vegas in aug? I was looking at that too.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 6, 2011)

That would be the one. I honestly have no idea if I can scrape the money up to go, but with all my plans getting kicked on their ***, getting out and meeting up with friends sounds like a good idea


----------



## Anjel (Jun 6, 2011)

175 miles one way with a pt who thinks he is jesus...

With no air conditioning in the rigg. And a blistering sunburn.

not a good day


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> 175 miles one way with a pt who thinks he is jesus...
> 
> With no air conditioning in the rigg. And a blistering sunburn.
> 
> not a good day



Sounds like you got ......burnt....... on that transport haha


----------



## Anjel (Jun 6, 2011)

Hahaha omg

Nice...


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 6, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> 175 miles one way with a pt who thinks he is jesus...
> 
> With no air conditioning in the rigg. And a blistering sunburn.
> 
> not a good day



I love the fact that in TX, not having A/C means the rig fails state inspection...meaning it's out of service till it's fixed .


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 6, 2011)

firefite said:


> Sounds like you got ......burnt....... on that transport haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Hahaha omg
> 
> Nice...



Sorry I'm a fan of the really corny jokes lol


----------



## Anjel (Jun 6, 2011)

JP...

Definitely a horatio moment


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 6, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I love the fact that in TX, not having A/C means the rig fails state inspection...meaning it's out of service till it's fixed .



I swear I'm the only cold-blooded person at my station.  When I'm comfortable, everyone else is burning hot.  When I'm freezing, everyone else is comfortable.



And they wonder why I still bring my jacket to work when it's 100* outside.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Linuss, I'd never be able to work with you then... if you can't see your breath in the station, it's too warm.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I swear I'm the only cold-blooded person at my station.  When I'm comfortable, everyone else is burning hot.  When I'm freezing, everyone else is comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> And they wonder why I still bring my jacket to work when it's 100* outside.



Something is wrong with you dude! You need to move to New Guinea or something. 110 year round. Winter heat index is 120, summer heat index is like 150.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 6, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Linuss, I'd never be able to work with you then... if you can't see your breath in the station, it's too warm.



This. I'm always cranking the AC, even at 0300 at 30 degrees out.


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 6, 2011)

Booga booga.

That is all.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 6, 2011)

Tomorrow is the big day. I wish I would have worked more day shifts so I might have a clue as to who im interviewing with


----------



## foxfire (Jun 7, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I swear I'm the only cold-blooded person at my station.  When I'm comfortable, everyone else is burning hot.  When I'm freezing, everyone else is comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> And they wonder why I still bring my jacket to work when it's 100* outside.


Yay!! I am not the only one. Everyone at the stations think something is wrong with me when I start shivering from the AC. They think it is just perfect, while I am diving into my jacket.


----------



## Tommerag (Jun 7, 2011)

I feel as though my daily posting average is starting to drop  lol

On Monday I got to observe a double chest decompression though for a hemo/pneumo. Pretty sure I looked like a little kid staring at them going "Can I do that?

And no the patient did not survive. 99% sure he had an aortic tear.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 7, 2011)

Heh, is the succinyl in succinyl-CoA the same as succinylcholine (suxamethonium)? I love making a connection while reading this bio book.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 7, 2011)

Well im home from my interview. All in all I think I did well. My interview was more nervous than I was so that was comforting. I thought the test was a little harder than NREMT simply because there were more terms on it (some of which I had never heard).

Assuming I passed the test (im sure I did) I think I got it


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 7, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Well im home from my interview. All in all I think I did well. My interview was more nervous than I was so that was comforting. I thought the test was a little harder than NREMT simply because there were more terms on it (some of which I had never heard).
> 
> Assuming I passed the test (im sure I did) I think I got it



Congrats! I'm sure you did well.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jun 7, 2011)

Gah, my test didn't work :/


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 7, 2011)

Applying more places for a PT job... I keep telling myself I'm gonna make it to Expo


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 7, 2011)

Im keeping my current job for the rest of the summer as a part time


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm having a really hard time holding myself back from saying something in that emt skirt thread. 

On a side note: I <3 Kaley Cuoco.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 7, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I'm having a really hard time holding myself back from saying something in that emt skirt thread.
> 
> On a side note: I <3 Kaley Cuoco.



Just say it. Let it all out.

AND....

WHY IS THIS HAPPENING TO ME!!!!


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jun 7, 2011)

Yea, I just went running in the heat down here in MA. I did not feel too well after...


----------



## musicistheforce (Jun 7, 2011)

that's okay, here in florida we have the heat and now thunder/lightning storms. It even hailed today for a little while


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 7, 2011)

It's very very hot.. and smoky. Stupid AZ on fire


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 7, 2011)

Avoided the heat wave for past few days being at 10,000 ft, hanging out with moose and such. Back down to 5,400 ft and the city.


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 7, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Just say it. Let it all out.
> 
> AND....
> 
> WHY IS THIS HAPPENING TO ME!!!!



Heyheyhey, I don't see why you're complaining about ze heat. I live in Phoenix, AZ. >_>




TransportJockey said:


> It's very very hot.. and smoky. Stupid AZ on fire



Oh, I'm sorry, lemme just will the fire to stop. *waits a moment* Blam. Fire is contained and put-out.
If only, if only ='[


----------



## Anjel (Jun 7, 2011)

SnaKiZe said:


> Heyheyhey, I don't see why you're complaining about ze heat. I live in Phoenix, AZ. >_>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im sorry but this is michigan. I should never see 90 anything. I quiet possibly will die tomorrow at work.


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 7, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Im sorry but this is michigan. I should never see 90 anything. I quiet possibly will die tomorrow at work.



Well, if you DO indeed die, you'll have someone around to ah.. "treat that appropriately" as my EMT class loved to say haha. x]


----------



## Anjel (Jun 7, 2011)

SnaKiZe said:


> Well, if you DO indeed die, you'll have someone around to ah.. "treat that appropriately" as my EMT class loved to say haha. x]



Im pretty sure my partners mad at me lol soo... Ill probably end up in a cooler of ice or something. (bonus points if u get that refefence)


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 7, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Im pretty sure my partners mad at me lol soo... Ill probably end up in a cooler of ice or something. (bonus points if u get that refefence)



Hangover 2? :3

If I'm right, can I has a cookie?


----------



## Anjel (Jun 7, 2011)

> > Im pretty sure my partners mad at me lol soo... Ill probably end up in a cooler of ice or something. (bonus points if u get that refefence)
> 
> 
> <br />
> ...



*Hands over bag of cookies*


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 7, 2011)

My partner is passed out on the couch. Note to self: don't let said partner eat chili cheese fries before passing out on the couch. I swear I can see the gas cloud hanging above her.  :wacko:


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 7, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> *Hands over bag of cookies*



NOM NOM NOM!
*goes on a quest for milk*

*finds milk and comes back to finish off the rest of the cookies...*
DAMNIT!
*arrives to see the monkey with a fat belly and crumbs surrounding him. the bag is empty8

WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!?!?


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 8, 2011)

SnaKiZe said:


> NOM NOM NOM!
> *goes on a quest for milk*
> 
> *finds milk and comes back to finish off the rest of the cookies...*
> ...



That's no monkey. That's the volunteer firefighters from down the street. They also have taken the TV remote, the keys to the ambulance and are using the AED to make grilled cheese sandwiches. You hear CLEAR and then OH CRAP:unsure:.......MEDIC!!!!!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 8, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> That's no monkey. That's the volunteer firefighters from down the street. They also have taken the TV remote, the keys to the ambulance and are using the AED to make grilled cheese sandwiches. You hear CLEAR and then OH CRAP:unsure:.......MEDIC!!!!!!



Lol nice


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 8, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> That's no monkey. That's the volunteer firefighters from down the street. They also have taken the TV remote, the keys to the ambulance and are using the AED to make grilled cheese sandwiches. You hear CLEAR and then OH CRAP:unsure:.......MEDIC!!!!!!



He CLEARLY doesn't get the reference.
(Hangover 2)

But it's still funny.
AND HEY!
I MAY BE WORKING FOR A VOLUNTEER FIRE DEPARTMENT. D;


----------



## Anjel (Jun 8, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> That's no monkey. That's the volunteer firefighters from down the street. They also have taken the TV remote, the keys to the ambulance and are using the AED to make grilled cheese sandwiches. You hear CLEAR and then OH CRAP:unsure:.......MEDIC!!!!!!



mmmmm grilled cheese


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 8, 2011)

SnaKiZe said:


> He CLEARLY doesn't get the reference.
> (Hangover 2)
> 
> But it's still funny.
> ...



Sorry haven't had time to see the movie. And hey if you can't pick on a volunteer fire fighter then who can you pick on!!!


----------



## Anjel (Jun 8, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> Sorry haven't had time to see the movie. And hey if you can't pick on a volunteer fire fighter then who can you pick on!!!




dont waste your time. If you have seen the first hangover its the same. except a different city.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> mmmmm grilled cheese



You have got to be kidding me.....:unsure:


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> dont waste your time. If you have seen the first hangover its the same. except a different city.



That figures. The first one was funny as hell though.


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> mmmmm grilled cheese



Now that, is freaking BADA$$.


And IMHO, Hangover 2 was ALOT better than the first one.
The first one bored me.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 8, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You have got to be kidding me.....:unsure:



hahaha its just a concept right now but I would so buy it.

I heard it would be great at *reviving *old bread. lol

Definitely would *save* me during my next breakfast crisis.

It would *jump start* your cooking. *Shock* your neighbors.

Hahaha I am having way to much fun. I'll stop now.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> hahaha its just a concept right now but I would so buy it.
> 
> I heard it would be great at *reviving *old bread. lol
> 
> ...



Just make sure there's not a short in the wires, or you will be having an *electrifying* experience.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> hahaha its just a concept right now but I would so buy it.
> 
> I heard it would be great at *reviving *old bread. lol
> 
> ...



No don't stop it was getting funny. Dang it I can't think of a single one. Something on the tip of my brain about making toast so good your family will "clear" their plates?


----------



## Anjel (Jun 8, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> No don't stop it was getting funny. Dang it I can't think of a single one. Something on the tip of my brain about making toast so good your family will "clear" their plates?




hahaha good one. 

Toast so good you will "spark" everyone's interest.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> hahaha good one.
> 
> Toast so good you will "spark" everyone's interest.



Bring some life back to your morning routine.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 8, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Bring some life back to your morning routine.



Just remember, butter and jelly immediately following the toasting. And the jelly to butter ratio is 30:2. Chew at a rate of 100 a minute. This should be performed on five pieces of toast before you let the next person operate the toast defibrillator. 

Seeing as how it's an old style "paddles" defibrillator, it begs the question; do you apply the jelly before or after the toasting is delivered?


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 8, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Seeing as how it's an old style "paddles" defibrillator, it begs the question; do you apply the jelly before or after the toasting is delivered?



doesn't matter. with or without jelly and that amount of voltage, the pt is bound to get vicious hair singeing? (or is it singing?)


AND FOR CHRISS SAKE. SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WHAT EXACTLY "DFO" MEANS?!?
Done fell out. 
done fell out of...? 

I ish confoosed.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 8, 2011)

Saw a case of Serotonin Syndrome last night, that was pretty interesting.


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 8, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Saw a case of Serotonin Syndrome last night, that was pretty interesting.



Whassthat?
I remember touching base on it in class but that's about it...
Is it when someone's antidepressants are off/too much? cuz most are SSRIs..?


----------



## fast65 (Jun 8, 2011)

SnaKiZe said:


> Whassthat?
> I remember touching base on it in class but that's about it...
> Is it when someone's antidepressants are off/too much? cuz most are SSRIs..?



From what I understand, and somebody please correct me if I'm wrong; but it's basically an overdose of serotonin in the brain. I guess it occurs when someone is on two or more medications that affect serotonin levels and it causes a release of too much serotonin in the brain. The doc was telling me that he's only seen one other case in 20+ years and the common combination used to be SSRI's combined with Demerol.

It was unusual, the patient was really diaphoretic, their mental status would change from lethargic to agitated and back again, they had really bad tremors and they were hypotensive, at least from what I remember.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 8, 2011)

I think our dispatcher today is drunk. None of the crews can understand what she is saying because she is slurring her words really bad :unsure:


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 8, 2011)

fast65 said:


> From what I understand, and somebody please correct me if I'm wrong; but it's basically an overdose of serotonin in the brain. I guess it occurs when someone is on two or more medications that affect serotonin levels and it causes a release of too much serotonin in the brain. The doc was telling me that he's only seen one other case in 20+ years and the common combination used to be SSRI's combined with Demerol.
> 
> It was unusual, the patient was really diaphoretic, their mental status would change from lethargic to agitated and back again, they had really bad tremors and they were hypotensive, at least from what I remember.



Usually not too much serotonin being released, usually there's just to much available in the synapse due to reuptake being impaired/inhibited (minor difference, but worth knowing about). Mental status effects are what you described, with hyperthermia, tachypnea, tachycardia and generally HYPERtension. Myoclonus is another hallmark symptom. Watch for high output shock (inability to meet metabolic demands). EMS treatment consist of airway control PRN, benzos and fluid as needed. The hospital has serotonin antagonist, but I'm not familiar enough to speak about those.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 8, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Usually not too much serotonin being released, usually there's just to much available in the synapse due to reuptake being impaired/inhibited (minor difference, but worth knowing about). Mental status effects are what you described, with hyperthermia, tachypnea, tachycardia and generally HYPERtension. Myoclonus is another hallmark symptom. Watch for high output shock (inability to meet metabolic demands). EMS treatment consist of airway control PRN, benzos and fluid as needed. The hospital has serotonin antagonist, but I'm not familiar enough to speak about those.



Interesting.  Thanks for the elucidation!


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 8, 2011)

firefite said:


> I think our dispatcher today is drunk. None of the crews can understand what she is saying because she is slurring her words really bad :unsure:



My sister in law was the dispatcher for the sheriff's office and had the same problem. Turned out to be a brain tumor. Some one may want to check on your dispatcher.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 8, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> My sister in law was the dispatcher for the sheriff's office and had the same problem. Turned out to be a brain tumor. Some one may want to check on your dispatcher.



They haven't been cleared by dispatch to check on the dispatcher though. :wacko:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 8, 2011)

SnaKiZe said:


> doesn't matter. with or without jelly and that amount of voltage, the pt is bound to get vicious hair singeing? (or is it singing?)



You must have never used a set of paddles? 

Or did y'all yes the little goofy slimy pad thingys?


----------



## fast65 (Jun 8, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Usually not too much serotonin being released, usually there's just to much available in the synapse due to reuptake being impaired/inhibited (minor difference, but worth knowing about). Mental status effects are what you described, with hyperthermia, tachypnea, tachycardia and generally HYPERtension. Myoclonus is another hallmark symptom. Watch for high output shock (inability to meet metabolic demands). EMS treatment consist of airway control PRN, benzos and fluid as needed. The hospital has serotonin antagonist, but I'm not familiar enough to speak about those.



Cool, thanks for the correction, I appreciate it!


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 8, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> My sister in law was the dispatcher for the sheriff's office and had the same problem. Turned out to be a brain tumor. Some one may want to check on your dispatcher.



Not a bad idea at all... we talk to the folks at our contracted tow company several times a day. One day one of them sounded funny and sort of drunk. They sent them over there to check on him and he turned out to be having a stroke.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 8, 2011)

Two days in a row and I haven't bumped into anyone in chat. What's wrong with you people?!


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 8, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You must have never used a set of paddles?
> 
> Or did y'all yes the little goofy slimy pad thingys?



(i'm a green EMT-B. Just got my NR on monday, and my AZ state cert. today.)
So, no. I haven't O_O


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## fast65 (Jun 8, 2011)

HotelCo said:


>




hahahahahahaha


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 8, 2011)

What can cause sudden hair loss starting at a random spot on the head which then slowly spreads outward?

If my doctor tells me it's "just because" I'm going to be pissed. My grandpa's 83 years old and he's still got a full head of hair.


----------



## Tommerag (Jun 8, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Two days in a row and I haven't bumped into anyone in chat. What's wrong with you people?!



You have yet to bring me chicken thats why!!!!!

Edit: Ohhhhhhhh this was post 300 I'm such a big boy lulz


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 8, 2011)

Citizens, thanks for making sure my partner and I are still alive but please let us get a little sleep we have been getting hammered with calls. 

We had 3 people at different times come up to the window and make sure we are alive lol


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 9, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> What can cause sudden hair loss starting at a random spot on the head which then slowly spreads outward?
> 
> If my doctor tells me it's "just because" I'm going to be pissed. My grandpa's 83 years old and he's still got a full head of hair.



Must of skipped generation man. Welcome to the club, I started losing mine at 12. Embrace it, don't fight shave it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 9, 2011)

Islip long island on a wed night. Wow! I'm so bored I can hear the paint on the wals fading.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 9, 2011)

firefite said:


> Citizens, thanks for making sure my partner and I are still alive but please let us get a little sleep we have been getting hammered with calls.
> 
> We had 3 people at different times come up to the window and make sure we are alive lol



Dark sunglasses, open book on the lap h34r:



bigbaldguy said:


> Must of skipped generation man. Welcome to the club, I started losing mine at 12. Embrace it, don't fight shave it.



I'm toying around with it being radiation, I've been sitting in a quite a few g-tube placements lately without a sweet lead vest on. :wacko:

Since I've got you here, what do you use to keep your head shaved and shiny? Y'know, just in case I am _just_ going bald...


----------



## m0nster986 (Jun 9, 2011)

So this is where the party is!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 9, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Dark sunglasses, open book on the lap h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a cheap set f clippers. Some guys go for the smooth q ball look but not me.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jun 9, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Dark sunglasses, open book on the lap h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to one guy I met who was balding at 20, lots and lots of baby oil to get that nice and shiny .


----------



## KempoEMT (Jun 9, 2011)

The online ICS courses are soooo boring... Why can't they make them movies, with hot chicks? and for the ladies, hot guys?  I mean honestly, sitting in front of a computer, reading lots of text about placement of the Incident command post, when they could put up a picture saying "your incident is here, keep your ICP close by, but not in the incident location, but near it."  Wouldn't that be easier, and way more easy to teach to more people?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 9, 2011)

KempoEMT said:


> The online ICS courses are soooo boring... Why can't they make them movies, with hot chicks? and for the ladies, hot guys?  I mean honestly, sitting in front of a computer, reading lots of text about placement of the Incident command post, when they could put up a picture saying "your incident is here, keep your ICP close by, but not in the incident location, but near it."  Wouldn't that be easier, and way more easy to teach to more people?



ICS is awful. Ill agree with you there. Did 100, 200 and 700 in the same day...

:shootme:


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 9, 2011)

KempoEMT said:


> The online ICS courses are soooo boring... Why can't they make them movies, with hot chicks? and for the ladies, hot guys?  I mean honestly, sitting in front of a computer, reading lots of text about placement of the Incident command post, when they could put up a picture saying "your incident is here, keep your ICP close by, but not in the incident location, but near it."  Wouldn't that be easier, and way more easy to teach to more people?



Talk to the creators of super sexy CPR. 

Maybe they can do a "Super Sexy NIMS"


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Talk to the creators of super sexy CPR.



...how does one make ped and infant CPR "sexy?"

On second thought, just don't tell me...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...how does one make ped and infant CPR "sexy?"
> 
> On second thought, just don't tell me...



There is absolutely no way those can be made sexy. Ugh *shudder*


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey semicute ER nurse that was nice of you to downplay and question our treatments infront the patient. 

But I bet you're loving that big IV now that the patient needs a big bolus. you're welcome.


----------



## Meursault (Jun 9, 2011)

firefite said:


> Citizens, thanks for making sure my partner and I are still alive but please let us get a little sleep we have been getting hammered with calls.
> 
> We had 3 people at different times come up to the window and make sure we are alive lol



Hey, around here they either complain to us or complain to dispatch, as if living in the truck for up to 16 hours wasn't punishment enough. Apparently, a surgeon at Big Teaching Hospital went so far as to take photos of a crew parked nearby to send in with his complaint.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrConspiracy said:


> Hey, around here they either complain to us or complain to dispatch, as if living in the truck for up to 16 hours wasn't punishment enough. Apparently, a surgeon at Big Teaching Hospital went so far as to take photos of a crew parked nearby to send in with his complaint.



Yeah that's happened to me before. The supervisor called and us and said he was sent a pic of us asleep in the cab. I told him that was great and I was going back to sleep unless he had something important to tell me. I was parked in a dark hole of a spot where no one could see us unless the walked up to our windows.


----------



## vamike (Jun 9, 2011)

90 degrees and humid here. tired of sweating already.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 9, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Yeah that's happened to me before. The supervisor called and us and said he was sent a pic of us asleep in the cab. I told him that was great and I was going back to sleep unless he had something important to tell me. I was parked in a dark hole of a spot where no one could see us unless the walked up to our windows.



Ah, the good old days...this brings me right back.  We didn't get much sleep on days like this because you had to keep moving in order for the air conditioner to work.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 9, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Ah, the good old days...this brings me right back.  We didn't get much sleep on days like this because you had to keep moving in order for the air conditioner to work.



Thank god for the high idle in our trucks. It cranks out the air as soon as u push the emergency brake


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 9, 2011)

Brown is back but be warned, Brown has been significantly changed, and the Browns will no longer tolerate crap from anybody.

*Brown rummages around for Brown's Cat in the Hat hat 

That is all.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 9, 2011)

waiting for a call back is worse than waiting for my test results


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 9, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is back but be warned, Brown has been significantly changed, and the Browns will no longer tolerate crap from anybody.
> 
> *Brown rummages around for Brown's Cat in the Hat hat
> 
> That is all.


----------



## exodus (Jun 9, 2011)

Brown is a B52 bomber made in 1986??? NO WAI!!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 9, 2011)

exodus said:


> Brown is a B52 bomber made in 1986??? NO WAI!!!



That package was on my doorstep yesterday. Browns back and that package shows up. Creepy huh? There's only one explanation. Brown was trapped a a box shipped around the world and finally got out. Welcome back Brown we missed yah


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 9, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is back but be warned, Brown has been significantly changed, and the Browns will no longer tolerate crap from anybody.
> 
> *Brown rummages around for Brown's Cat in the Hat hat
> 
> That is all.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg2AezJo8aQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 9, 2011)

Sitting at the airport in islip long island. Flight is delayed 5 hours which means I'm gonna roll into my condo at 3am. Bleh.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 9, 2011)

6 hours late


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 9, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Thank god for the high idle in our trucks. It cranks out the air as soon as u push the emergency brake



I know. I love that!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 9, 2011)

The high idle is useless here. All that happens is it causes the ambulance shake alot more and overheats the engine quickly. We have to do a low idle, parked in shade, with the hood popped up, and a sunshade in the window just to survive the summer :blink:


----------



## m0nster986 (Jun 9, 2011)

So this is where the party is at


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 9, 2011)

Why is it always so busy when its 100 degrees?  I think the whole county need to just go take a cool shower...in the hose if necessary.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 9, 2011)

For some reason it also seems like the weapons come out with the heat. We had an honest-to-God assault with jumper cables at a Wal-Mart today.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 9, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> For some reason it also seems like the weapons come out with the heat. We had an honest-to-God assault with jumper cables at a ***Wal-Mart*** today.



Operative word right there.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 9, 2011)

I know. 

I have an extremely complicated love-hate relationship with Wal-Mart. Mostly hate. Our relationship has even been in the news.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 9, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Sitting at the airport in islip long island. Flight is delayed 5 hours which means I'm gonna roll into my condo at 3am. Bleh.



Last time u posted "islip long island" I just thought you were drunk and sipping long islands lol

I was confused.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 9, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> For some reason it also seems like the weapons come out with the heat. We had an honest-to-God assault with jumper cables at a Wal-Mart today.



I swear the heat really makes people crazy.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 9, 2011)

Brown missed a go from HEMS, Brown was asleep, whoops :lol:


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 9, 2011)

Time for the best show on TV. Swamp People!!!!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 9, 2011)

I may have just destroyed a years-long friendship. My best friends mother doesn't like Brown, and after seeing her put him down on facebook time and time again, I finally gave her a piece of my mind. Oh well, Brown is worth more to me than anyone else.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 9, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> I may have just destroyed a years-long friendship. My best friends mother doesn't like Brown, and after seeing her put him down on facebook time and time again, I finally gave her a piece of my mind. Oh well, Brown is worth more to me than anyone else.


True friends will look past their own issues with your choice of mate if they truly make you happy. Passive agressive commenting does nothing to help the situation. She will get over it, or she won't. Either way, your integrity and protecting the relationship that means the most is what's important.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 9, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Last time u posted "islip long island" I just thought you were drunk and sipping long islands lol
> 
> I was confused.



Ish will have yoush knows Ish don't drinks anymores.......any mores than I ushed to thash is.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 10, 2011)

Finally on my way back to Houston. Just 13 hours late.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 10, 2011)

Long night, went to bed at 0500, now starting an OT shift that runs till 1900. REALLY tired of the black cloud thats hanging over my shift at the moment At approximately midnight I was doing an RSI while the other truck at my station was running a septic patient P1 to the "big city hospital". In the last two weeks our shift alone has had three RSIs, three arrest, a few strokes, a STEMI, and various other high acuity calls. Between two trucks. In a service are of maybe 25,000. Mostly after 7pm. I don't mind high acuity calls, but couldn't people have the common courtesy to have their medical emergencies during business hours?!?


----------



## Anjel (Jun 10, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> I may have just destroyed a years-long friendship. My best friends mother doesn't like Brown, and after seeing her put him down on facebook time and time again, I finally gave her a piece of my mind. Oh well, Brown is worth more to me than anyone else.



Aww brown love


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Almost hit a freaking peacock on my way in to the station this morning. You know, those goofy looking blue bird things with the oversized tail? I was like, you have got to be kidding me! Only *I* can be going to work and almost nail a peacock running across the road.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Almost hit a freaking peacock on my way in to the station this morning. You know, those goofy looking blue bird things with the oversized tail? I was like, you have got to be kidding me! Only *I* can be going to work and almost nail a peacock running across the road.



Awww poor thing.


----------



## Seaglass (Jun 10, 2011)

MrConspiracy said:


> Hey, around here they either complain to us or complain to dispatch, as if living in the truck for up to 16 hours wasn't punishment enough. Apparently, a surgeon at Big Teaching Hospital went so far as to take photos of a crew parked nearby to send in with his complaint.



We get the folks who come up and tell us we're wasting fuel. 



			
				SnaKiZe said:
			
		

> AND FOR CHRISS SAKE. SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WHAT EXACTLY "DFO" MEANS?!?
> Done fell out.
> done fell out of...?
> 
> I ish confoosed.



It's redneck for "syncopal episode" or "seizure." 



			
				TransportJockey said:
			
		

> Just got back from her final memorial service  She was cremated with her half of her necklace at least... but everything just seems real now. I wish it was just a bad dream still.



I have no idea what I missed, but it sounds horrible. You have my sympathy. 



			
				MrBrown said:
			
		

> A Brown statement.
> 
> The recent event that occurred on EMTLife is disappointing and an unfortunate loss for all our members and while some may be feeling betrayed or angered it is amplified for the Browns.
> 
> ...



... what?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 10, 2011)

My dogs and I will be taking a nap. Please try to keep it down for the next half hour or so. Thanks.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 10, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> ... what?



Its over now. Browns are back. 

Peace....love....and brown.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Almost hit a freaking peacock on my way in to the station this morning. You know, those goofy looking blue bird things with the oversized tail? I was like, you have got to be kidding me! Only *I* can be going to work and almost nail a peacock running across the road.



Never hit a peacock before. Ive hit some smaller birds as they flew across the road though.  

Then there was the time I hit a decent size deer with my lifted truck on the way home. The deer fell in the road in the opposite lane. My wife was on her way to work-in the opposite lane. Before I could call her and tell her to avoid it, she ran over it--- in her low riding sports car. Having to power wash deer remains off the bottom of her car sucked.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 10, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Never hit a peacock before. Ive hit some smaller birds as they flew across the road though.
> 
> Then there was the time I hit a decent size deer with my lifted truck on the way home. The deer fell in the road in the opposite lane. My wife was on her way to work-in the opposite lane. Before I could call her and tell her to avoid it, she ran over it--- in her low riding sports car. Having to power wash deer remains off the bottom of her car sucked.



Honey watch out for the de......... Nevermind.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 10, 2011)

Brown is back for now


----------



## Handsome Rob (Jun 10, 2011)

I find myself reading this thread and wondering if it I that am insane. Most likely yes. 

sent from my mobile command center. or phone. whatever.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 10, 2011)

I love it when you get to work and the supervisor calls you to the office and says:

So, do you remember picking up a Mr. So and So for a fall?

Yes.

Well, how long did it take you to get to his house?

Ummmmmm.....I don't know, 10 minutes? (Rural area)

Well, Mr. So and So called yesterday and said he wanted to file an official complaint on how long it took the ambulance to get to his house. He says that his wife was coming from town too and that she beat the ambulance to their house and that it took the ambulance way to long to get there and he has a "serious" heart condition and that he could die in ten minutes if something went wrong. 

Well, when we were on scene he did nothing but talk about how fast we had gotten there and how last place he lived it took the ambulance 45 minutes to get to him (No idea how rural a place he lived before) and how we did a wonderful job and that he was so grateful for the help and so on and so forth. 

Hmmmm....well, dispatch records show you on scene 12 minutes after calling your response, he says his wife made it home 10 minutes before you even got there. 

Yea, well, he called his wife before he even called 911, and watching her drive back to the hospital with us took a good 5 years off my life. (I cannot imagine how fast she was driving on the way to the house...but it must have been at least 100. I went back and drove it, at the speed limit it took me 11 minutes. So for her to get called first and then beat us there by 10 minutes means she was driving between 90 and 100 the whole way. :wacko

Ok...well I have to go out and talk to him here today, I just wanted to get your side of the story first. I think it'll all be ok. And dispatch records match what you are telling me, so we'll see what happens when I talk to him.

For crying out loud...I hate when people say nothing but good about you when you are with them, then next thing you know they turn and call the supe to file a complaint about how bad you were. :angry:


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> He says that his wife was coming from town too and that she beat the ambulance to their house and that it took the ambulance way to long to get there and he has a "serious" heart condition and that he could die in ten minutes if something went wrong.



He thinks his heart is bad now wait until he sees the bill!!!!


----------



## Outbac1 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Cardiac Adventure. I;m back with new parts.*

I last posted on May21 (pg1155) and said I was going fishing on doomsday. Well it had the potential to be that. My sons and I were going fishing and had arrived at the spot. I had just carried the canoe down to the river (80m) wrestling it over a windfall. On the way back to the truck I became increasingly sob and dizzy. Thinking I could make the truck and have a rest I pushed the last 20m and collasped beside the truck. My sons were just a step too far away to catch me. My eldest son (22) said I was out for maybe a minute before I woke up. I slowly got up and sat in the truck. That was the end of the fishing trip. I felt fine, no sob, c/p, tachy etc. The boys gathered up the gear and drove me to the hosp. (1 hr). 

I'll put the rest in point form.

May 21  Arrived local hosp 2pm, feeling fine.
            ECG  textbook NSR, other vitals normal.
            physical exam fine except for a loud aortic murmur heard.
           5pm bloodwork back  everthing normal except minor trop inc 0.15  
           Started nonstemi protocol.
           11:30pm  moved to ICU

May 22    trops down to 0.09
May 22 - 27  Felt fine. Wandered around ICU bored, no internet. 
                  Had an echo done confirming aortic stenosis and a bicuspid 
                  valve.  Should be a tricuspid.
May 27  7:30pm transfered to QEII heart center Halifax by amb with one
            of my partners.
May 28 -31   Felt fine, bored. had a repeat echo and a cardiac cath dye
                 test. No sign of CAD, great arteries.
June 1         3pm into OR for a new valve. I chose a tissue instead of a 
                  metal. I don't want to be on warfarin.
                  8:30pm back into OR, excessive drainage from chest tube.  
June 2       Don't remember much. But I remember them getting me up for a
                walk. Moved to ICU step down unit. HGB low at 68.
June 3       Tired, sob, lethargic. 
                11pm a-fib 200+ , consc, pulse and b/p.  Scary because the 
                pads were on and drugs drawn up. I know what they're 
                doing and thinking.  Converted with amiodarone.    
June 4        Still sob, tired, lethargic. Only sleeping an hour or so at a time.
                 Up 8kg of fluid.
                7pm 1st of 2 units of packed cells and lasix started.
                Long night. Lost 4.3L fluid.
June 5       Felt much better. HGB 87. Close watch on my electrolytes. 
                I don't like low normal potassium.
June 6       Feeling better. A nurse was able to wash my hair. Plastic pillows
                and mattresses are horrible. Clean hair felt sooo good. Nursing
                care was phenonmenaly good. Moved to floor. 
June 7 -9    Improving every day. Longer walks, stairs, more mobility, eating
                 more, sleeping longer. Minor blip WBC up from 10.5 - 14.6 
                 Stablized at 14.6.
June 9        1pm  DISCHARGED HOME. 4pm I'm home. 
June 10       Taking it easy. Short excursion to the grocery store.
                 My eldest son is comming home tonight. haven't seen him since
                 the 23rd.

 I'm off work for at least 5 -6 months. The doc wants me in real good shape before I go back to the physical demands of a field medic. 

Just thought I'd let you know whats been going on. I've got a lot of catching up to do on here.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 10, 2011)

firefite said:


> Honey watch out for the de......... Nevermind.



Pretty much the exact conversation lol.


----------



## foxfire (Jun 10, 2011)

Dude! Glad to hear you are still alive and kicking after all that.
Wishing you a speedy recovery.^_^


----------



## Handsome Rob (Jun 10, 2011)

Seriously, all the best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery. 

sent from my mobile command center. or phone. whatever.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 10, 2011)

Woah outbac

Thats nuts. So glad you are ok and feeling better. 

And yea u sure do have a lot to catch up on.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Outbac! Holy cow! Glad to hear you are doing alright! That is crazy! Here's wishing you a speedy recovery and complete healing so you can get back to working again.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 10, 2011)

Outbac1 said:


> I last posted on May21 (pg1155) and said I was going fishing on doomsday. Well it had the potential to be that. My sons and I were going fishing and had arrived at the spot. I had just carried the canoe down to the river (80m) wrestling it over a windfall. On the way back to the truck I became increasingly sob and dizzy. Thinking I could make the truck and have a rest I pushed the last 20m and collasped beside the truck. My sons were just a step too far away to catch me. My eldest son (22) said I was out for maybe a minute before I woke up. I slowly got up and sat in the truck. That was the end of the fishing trip. I felt fine, no sob, c/p, tachy etc. The boys gathered up the gear and drove me to the hosp. (1 hr).
> 
> I'll put the rest in point form.
> 
> ...



You'll do anything to be the center of attention, huh? 

Glad you're alright. That's quite an ordeal to go through. Take the time off and relax, have some fun, and enjoy life.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 10, 2011)

Finally back at my apartment after a 36 hour shift turned into a 41 how shift... So freaking exhausted. Deciding between shower, sleep, or finally getting something to eat for the first time since Wednesday afternoon... sleep will win I think


----------



## Outbac1 (Jun 10, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> You'll do anything to be the center of attention, huh?
> 
> Glad you're alright. That's quite an ordeal to go through. Take the time off and relax, have some fun, and enjoy life.



 That kind of attention I could have done without. However Dr. Summer Off had other ideas. 

  I don't have much choice but relax. I'm not allowed to drive for 6-8 weeks as the vibrations from the wheel can shake the sternum and slow healing. Also I can't lift more than 5lb per hand. But I'm going to take it one day at a time and go from there.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 10, 2011)

Outbac1 said:


> That kind of attention I could have done without. However Dr. Summer Off had other ideas.
> 
> I don't have much choice but relax. I'm not allowed to drive for 6-8 weeks as the vibrations from the wheel can shake the sternum and slow healing. Also I can't lift more than 5lb per hand. But I'm going to take it one day at a time and go from there.



Check out the beach and the pool.  Hope you're feeling better ASAP, and that there aren't too many $$ worries while you're out of work.


----------



## Outbac1 (Jun 10, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> You'll do anything to be the center of attention, huh?
> 
> Glad you're alright. That's quite an ordeal to go through. Take the time off and relax, have some fun, and enjoy life.



 That kind of attention I could have done without. However Dr. Summer Off had other ideas. 

  I don't have much choice but relax. I'm not allowed to drive for 6-8 weeks as the vibrations from the wheel can shake the sternum and slow healing. Also I can't lift more than 5lb per hand. But I'm going to take it one day at a time and go from there.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 10, 2011)

I took the kids to the pool today, and the whole time I was there I kept snickering like a 6th grade boy about "dropping the kids off at the pool."



I guess I got right over that thread from the other day...


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 10, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I took the kids to the pool today, and the whole time I was there I kept snickering like a 6th grade boy about "dropping the kids off at the pool."
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I got right over that thread from the other day...




Come... come to the dark side! (we have cookies).


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 10, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Come... come to the dark side! (we have cookies).



I've been to the dark side.  The light side is more stable, and much happier.  I've been over here for 8 years now, and wouldn't go back for nothing.  

That doesn't mean I couldn't laugh at a little stupid joke, though.  

Can you pass the cookies?  I'd like some snickerdoodles.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 10, 2011)

looks like I have to wait all weekend to hear back about the job :sad:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 10, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is back for now



I dedicate my 500th post to MrBrown  it wouldn't be the same around here without you!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 11, 2011)

Our dispatcher tonight is killing all of us (in a good way). 

Dispatch: "unit 306 post at uhhhhhh..... Where would you like to post?"
306: while they are eating "306 can we post at main?"
Dispatch: "copy, and it sounds like your having radio problems"
306: "negative, we were just eating"
Dispatch: "copy, don't choke"

It's a nice break from what the dispatchers have been doing to the field crews.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 11, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SL21opMN-Q[/youtube]

ZOOM! ZOOM! ZOOM!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 11, 2011)

Heh still awake. I'm getting bored. I wonder if there's any hours open at work for an I in the next few hours?


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 11, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Heh still awake. I'm getting bored. I wonder if there's any hours open at work for an I in the next few hours?



Come work with Brown, you can drive.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 11, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Heh still awake. I'm getting bored. I wonder if there's any hours open at work for an I in the next few hours?



Come work with my partner, you can replace me... I feel like crap.


----------



## Tommerag (Jun 11, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Come work with Brown, you can drive.



I wants to work with Brown


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 11, 2011)

New career path: Detroit police officer? Maybe...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 11, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Come work with Brown, you can drive.



That might possibly be the only way I'd enjoy driving an ambulance.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 11, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> That might possibly be the only way I'd enjoy driving an ambulance.



You kidding me? You don't like driving? Man! I would hate being stuck in the back on EVERY call. I love how we work. I have an Intermediate partner and we trade, every call. There are exceptions of course, Ie. Female pt who feels better with a female attendant, but for the most part, we do switch every call. I drive the first call, tech the second call, drive the third call, etc.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 11, 2011)

Nope I don't really like driving the ambulance. I'd much rather tech most calls with only the occasional drive session


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 11, 2011)

Paramedics have to tech EVERY, FREAKING, CALL at this service. Which I normally don't mind, but when I'm behind on paperwork after critical patients and have to go ride a discharge to a NH, I get a little testy.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 11, 2011)

Having spent about 3 months solely tech-ing, then six months solely driving, and now finally working with someone else who can do both, I like the blend of switching off every call


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 11, 2011)

On day 2 of my 48, and then I'm off to the east coast for interviews for what I hope will be my new job! I can't wait!


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 11, 2011)

I've been fighting what I thought was allergies all week.  Ended up working it's way to my chest.  Doc said it's an upper resp infection.  YAY!

Headed up a Disaster Operations Center exercise yesterday (Red Cross).  Managed a group of about 15 new volunteers who had never seen a DOC in action, let alone set one up.  Went pretty well.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 11, 2011)

Damn, it was only a dream.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 11, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Nope I don't really like driving the ambulance. I'd much rather tech most calls with only the occasional drive session



I would shoot myself if I had to tech most of the calls. I get extremely car sick when im in the back of the rig.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> New career path: Detroit police officer? Maybe...



RoboBadger? LOL


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 11, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> RoboBadger? LOL



No, he needs more macho.... 

And you have to replace bear with badger.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpwmTsDxUx8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 11, 2011)

I did a presentation at a conference this morning via Skype after my replacement passport did not show up in time for me to actually attend the conference in person.  There is something rather odd about giving a continuing education presentation in your boxer shorts. LOL


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I did a presentation at a conference this morning via Skype after my replacement passport did not show up in time for me to actually attend the conference in person.  There is something rather odd about giving a continuing education presentation in your boxer shorts. LOL



Going for the Anthony Weiner routine?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 11, 2011)

firefite said:


> I would shoot myself if I had to tech most of the calls. I get extremely car sick when im in the back of the rig.



I do too if I'm just sitting back there with no patient or anything. Like when I play box troll for internships or whatnot. But when I have a patient in the back I'm fine.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 11, 2011)

Not at all.  I have no desire to be a member of Congress. LOL


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 11, 2011)

Is there a code for "stripper emotional crisis" in a pcr. If not there should be.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 11, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> No, he needs more macho....



What are you trying to say? :angry:


----------



## Handsome Rob (Jun 11, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Is there a code for "stripper emotional crisis" in a pcr. If not there should be.



ROTFL. word.

sent from my mobile command center. or phone. whatever.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 11, 2011)

I love phone cameras.


----------



## foxfire (Jun 11, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I love phone cameras.



Ummm......something does not look right, what exactly is happening to the blades on the bird?:unsure:


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 11, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Ummm......something does not look right, what exactly is happening to the blades on the *bird*?:unsure:


Maybe some green pigs stole its eggs and it's getting ready to attack?


----------



## foxfire (Jun 11, 2011)

Today ended up being a interesting day. Went to a farm auction. Bought two peacocks( happy birthday Dad) , bid on Some Cow/calf pairs( lost the bidding:glare and came home to mom announcing  that our neighbors are giving us two baby skunks they found wandering out of a hole somewhere on their farm. And they think they had killed the mom two days before. Hmmm,  not sure I am game for playing mommy to two pint size ticking stink bombs. I have school to finish, can't go to school smelling of skunk. So after being assured by mom that the eyes were indeed closed still and they did not smell, I accepted the duty. Under one condition, that they get deperfumed on Monday, ASAP. 
They are cute little buggers though.:wub:


----------



## foxfire (Jun 11, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Maybe some green pigs stole its eggs and it's getting ready to attack?



Nice, better than throwing all the little birdies at the pigs. Send only one in that means business. should teach the little green pigs to not mess with the bird eggs.h34r:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 12, 2011)

I humbly submit this new abbreviation for addition to those abbreviations that should not be used in a report.

ECIS: Emotional crisis involving stripper

Also see ECISETOH


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 12, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Ummm......something does not look right, what exactly is happening to the blades on the bird?:unsure:



Its the new morphing rotor version of the EC-135. Allows it to land in really tight spots...logging roads, residential streets, other confined areas. Really handy, especially on those darn back country rescues. No more hiking 10 miles with a pt in the stokes. All it takes is a clearing 39 feet 2 inches long and about 9 to 10 feet wide. No more of this 75'x75' nonsense.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 12, 2011)

Handsome Rob said:


> sent from my mobile command center. or phone. whatever.



I just saw this. Now that is funny hahaha.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 12, 2011)

Watching the 24 of Le Mans finish then Formula 1 in Toronto. Screw you NASCAR.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 12, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Watching the 24 of Le Mans finish then Formula 1 in Toronto. Screw you NASCAR.



Holy crap another F1 and LeMans fan! I knew they existed...

(Looking forward to Austin in 2012)


----------



## Aprz (Jun 12, 2011)

Nobody in chat again?! Terrible!  Spent a lot of time trying to figure out how to make a delta symbol in it too. Δ Weee...... Just for you Δchange!


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 12, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Holy crap another F1 and LeMans fan! I knew they existed...
> 
> (Looking forward to Austin in 2012)



I'm ready for Austin. We have a big group from work waiting on it. Wifey is working today so the big tv is mine to watch the race in HD and crank the sound.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 12, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Holy crap another F1 and LeMans fan! I knew they existed...
> 
> (Looking forward to Austin in 2012)



You found another one!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 12, 2011)

But... road course is so boring when the racers are on 4 wheels...


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 12, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> You found another one!



Awesome! Now if it would just stop raining...damn Canadiens


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 12, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> But... road course is so boring when the racers are on 4 wheels...



Hey, MotoGP was pretty darn interesting today too.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 12, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> But... road course is so boring when the racers are on 4 wheels...



If it has wheels and a motor, I will watch the race... which probably explains why I have watched motorized bar stool races.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 12, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> If it has wheels and a motor, I will watch the race... which probably explains why I have watched motorized bar stool races.



How about cot races?  We also have lawn mower races at our county fair.


----------



## Outbac1 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm watching F1 too. A rain delay sucks but the wet restart should be good.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 12, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> How about cot races?  We also have lawn mower races at our county fair.



One of the local ERs has a long ramp leading down to the ambulance bay, and we used to cot surf down it when we were bored...does that count as cot races?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 12, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> One of the local ERs has a long ramp leading down to the ambulance bay, and we used to cot surf down it when we were bored...does that count as cot races?



We used to race wheelchairs down empty jetways at the airport until, you guessed it someone pulled a dumb and dumber and rolled right out the end of one of em.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 12, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> We used to race wheelchairs down empty jetways at the airport until, you guessed it someone pulled a dumb and dumber and rolled right out the end of one of em.



Watch the drop at the eeeeeennnnnddddd......


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 12, 2011)

Speaking of race...

250cc sport bike (with all the 'power' in the high end)
vs
1200cc Harley (with all the power in the low end)

End result was to be expected.  


And before anyone freaks out, we didn't exceed the speed limit of the road, and while the road is open to the public, it's a dead end road with only the ambulance and fire houses on it, and we were headed away from any possible traffic.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 12, 2011)

So... in the competition of strength between teh carbon fiber knuckled gloves I ride in, and a van's driver side mirror... the mirror loses. Stupid idiot not paying attention drivers.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 12, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> So... in the competition of strength between teh carbon fiber knuckled gloves I ride in, and a van's driver side mirror... the mirror loses. Stupid idiot not paying attention drivers.



I've been looking for new gloves.

I have some FirstGear ones, and they are already starting to fray on the back part of the hand.  Doesn't inspire confidence for a crash...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 12, 2011)

This pair is about worn out... A* SPX gloves. But they've got about 3 years and 100k miles on them, so I'm not to surprised. My race gloves have been the A* SP2's for that time period, and I'm now gonna start wearing them for day to day riding.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 12, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Speaking of race...
> 
> 250cc sport bike (with all the 'power' in the high end)
> vs
> ...



Slow day at work I'm assuming?


----------



## exodus (Jun 12, 2011)

So you have one dumbass with no leathers and a tiny shirt, and another dumbass with no helmet or leathers, and again, a tiny *** shirt?


----------



## Anjel (Jun 12, 2011)

Looking for a new place to live.

Sigh...I hate moving


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 12, 2011)

exodus said:


> So you have one dumbass with no leathers and a tiny shirt, and another dumbass with no helmet or leathers, and again, a tiny *** shirt?



Except for, you know, leathers/textile/mesh doesn't mean anything more than saving your skin, not your life. 

While he and I usually both wear full protective gear (jacket, boots, pants, gloves), we didn't for this ride for the pure fact that if we caught a call, gear would have taken too long... and this coming from a guy who wears EVERYTHING, including pants with armor, just to go around the corner to the gas station for a Kit-Kat.





bigbaldguy said:


> Slow day at work I'm assuming?



Until we caught a cardiac arrest 30 minutes later....


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jun 12, 2011)

Had my first bad call in a while and just need to get it off my chest. Trying not to woulda coulda shoulda but still.

Dispatched to a p1 difficulty breathing. Dispatch informs us pt (82 y/o m) had gone unconscious before wife called, now conscious and breathing, had been in ER night before for unknown reason. Arrive on scene, pt is fully alert, sitting up and joking with us. Extensive emphysema history, but 99% on room air, good hr and bp. Wife tells us that pt has done this before, doctors don't know why but say there is no need to go in if he does it. She tells us that she freaked out and called us now doesn't need us, doesn't want pt to go in again. Very nice couple (of course). We tell them that if he doesn't want to go in its fine, call us if anything changes or she changes her mind.

Get back to the station get in bed dispatched to p1 diff breathing again same place. Dispatch informs us that pt had gone unconscious again is having difficulty breathing. We get there pt is brady at 30, agonal resp, and no response to sternal rub. Start bagging, and pacing. No gag, medics try to tube him a few times, no luck. Basic trys combi no luck. Decide to get going, check pulse, no pulse. Start CPR, couple rounds cpr, move him. Got a pulse. 

Medics get him to ER, doc tubes him with difficulty. Next morning I hear they called it about an hour later.

Funny thing? He had the best CPR possible, two of us had just finished our AHA CPR instructor course the day before.


----------



## enjoynz (Jun 13, 2011)

Two more large earthquakes for Christchurch, NZ.
5.5 11km deep....6.0 9km deep, plus many smaller aftershocks.
No deaths that we have been told, couple of injuries...lots more damage...Enough is enough already!-_-


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 13, 2011)

:censored::censored::censored::censored:   There, I feel better.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 13, 2011)

Hmm... decisions decisions... I wanna go to EMS Expo in Vegas this year, but fall semester starts on the 29th of August... (which is I think the 2nd day of Expo). They're also offering a Tactical EMS course through UNM EMSA that's $900 or so... I wouldn't mind doing that either, but if I got the money together I could only do Expo OR tac...


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 13, 2011)

Gotta love it when demented nursing home patients go walkabout in the middle of the night.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 13, 2011)

I got a job!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 13, 2011)

Gotta love it.....going on 24 hours with NO CALLS!!! I am going insane.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 13, 2011)

3 outs away from UCI reaching the College World Series! Zot zot zot!


----------



## foxfire (Jun 13, 2011)

Any die hard baseball fans here?


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 13, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Any die hard baseball fans here?



I wouldnt say die hard but Im a fan


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 14, 2011)

Summer time sucks, too many rookie travelers out there.


----------



## Tommerag (Jun 14, 2011)

Just ordered my midnight tickets for the last Harry Potter movie....woot woot


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 14, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Just ordered my midnight tickets for the last Harry Potter movie....woot woot



Nice! I'm green with envy.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 14, 2011)

So I can make bank by working as much as I can at my day job for the next two months at time and a half or I can eat beans and rice and have fun volunteering all summer. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 14, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Nice! I'm green with envy.


Ah snap! When I read this, I heard the cat knock over my latern.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 14, 2011)

Got home late to find that the hubby spent the evening looking for the perfect Jeep Wrangler.  I think he found it too, all spec'ed out with off roading stuff, and he left open the window that shows we're approved for the loan.  

LOL. 

What a Father's Day present this is gonna be.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 14, 2011)

Hmm whats the dress protocol for signing your acceptance letter. Im thinking I may have to do my PAT test since they said ill fit for uniforms tomorrow so im thinking whatever im comfortable in will work


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 14, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Hmm whats the dress protocol for signing your acceptance letter. Im thinking I may have to do my PAT test since they said ill fit for uniforms tomorrow so im thinking whatever im comfortable in will work



I would wear business casual and bring PT clothes.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 14, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I would wear business casual and bring PT clothes.



Good call. I had forgotten that business casual is the dress for orientation till i get uniforms so thats probably fitting


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 14, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Got home late to find that the hubby spent the evening looking for the perfect Jeep Wrangler.  I think he found it too, all spec'ed out with off roading stuff, and he left open the window that shows we're approved for the loan.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> What a Father's Day present this is gonna be.



A Heep? Tell him to check out some Toyotas instead lol.


----------



## Asimurk (Jun 14, 2011)

So, I take off for a month and a half and MedicRob disappears?  What have I missed?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 14, 2011)

Still sick. Ugh, I hate being stuck in bed!


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 14, 2011)

Signed my acceptance letter for $2 an hour more than I expected B)


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks like I have an interview tomorrow at Starbucks. Maybe I can actually do Expo, pay for classes, and take the Tactical EMS course in September...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 14, 2011)

Flying to the East Coast today for my Practicals, Oral Boards and Physical...

Hopefully I'll be flying back to Washington with an offer letter in my pocket.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 14, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Looks like I have an interview tomorrow at Starbucks. Maybe I can actually do Expo, pay for classes, and take the Tactical EMS course in September...



Leaving your EMS agency?  Or a part-time gig?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 14, 2011)

Part time. I still work my singular 36/week at Cross, but extra money would be nice.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 14, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Part time. I still work my singular 36/week at Cross, but extra money would be nice.



Brown needs an infusion of double chocolate mocachino stat


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 14, 2011)

Argh interview moved to Friday when I get off shift. Manager is gonna be out sick tomorrow. They wanted to try for Thursday... But that's in the middle of my 36


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 14, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Looks like I have an interview tomorrow at Starbucks. Maybe I can actually do Expo, pay for classes, and take the Tactical EMS course in September...



Sweet that's not a bad gig. I actually spoke to a couple of baristas here in Houston who said that the fact that they were EMT's clinched the job for them so make sure and play that up in the interview.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 14, 2011)

The pay is almost what I'm making as an EMT-I, so that will help me out a lot... although my heart might just explode from massive doses of caffeine. Since I'll be going in uniform for my interview (already have permission since it's neither of our fault that the original interview was cancelled) I don't think I need to play up the EMT part


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 14, 2011)

I couldn't work at Starbucks. I'd drink the profits.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 14, 2011)

Free drinks while you're on the clock my friend.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 14, 2011)

Most of the Starbucks around here give you a employee discount if you're in 911 uniform when you come in


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 14, 2011)

The ones here do for the most part too. As do our smaller local chain shops (Satellite Coffee and Flying Star Cafes) and other small coffee shops.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 14, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> The pay is almost what I'm making as an EMT-I, so that will help me out a lot... although my heart might just explode from massive doses of caffeine. Since I'll be going in uniform for my interview (already have permission since it's neither of our fault that the original interview was cancelled) I don't think I need to play up the EMT part



I can save your life and make you a coffee of your choice at the same time?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 14, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Most of the Starbucks around here give you a employee discount if you're in 911 uniform when you come in



Some (very few) of the big chain stores give us discounts. But pretty much all of the little mom and pop stores, restaurants, etc will do no charge.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm afraid being around coffee all day might ruin it for me. The same way bakers begin to detest the smell or sight of baked goods. 

I love coffee. It would be tragic.


----------



## foxfire (Jun 14, 2011)

Why do the ice cream van drivers look so creepy? Or is it only in my area?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 14, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Why do the ice cream van drivers look so creepy? Or is it only in my area?


It would be the perfect job for a certain segment of the population who might not be entirely on the up and up with the law...


----------



## foxfire (Jun 14, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> It would be the perfect job for a certain segment of the population who might not be entirely on the up and up with the law...


But work around kids?!  
Of course they scared me just as much as a clown when I was little. So perhaps I am coming from that perspective.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 14, 2011)

foxfire said:


> But work around kids?!


That would be the attraction to the job (yes I'm a paranoid parent lol).


----------



## foxfire (Jun 14, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> That would be the attraction to the job (yes I'm a paranoid parent lol).


Glad to know I would not be the only one when I am a mom.^_^
 I have been known to be the mama bear that nobody would want to tangle with when I take kids to the park while babysitting. Lol


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 14, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Why do the ice cream van drivers look so creepy? Or is it only in my area?



The question around here is why do they drive around bells ringing at 3 am


----------



## foxfire (Jun 14, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> The question around here is why do they drive around bells ringing at 3 am


And who would be up around that time of night to buy the ice cream.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 14, 2011)

foxfire said:


> And who would be up around that time of night to buy the *ice*



^^ There your answer, I have expected it for years but as far as I know, no arrest have ever been made


----------



## foxfire (Jun 14, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> ^^ There your answer, I have expected it for years but as far as I know, no arrest have ever been made


Guess they gave up the slinking around in the shadows.h34r:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 14, 2011)

The house next to my parents had a bunch of cars out front... we thought they were having a party like they usually do.


Turns out their 3 year old had his tonsils taken out last week, and today hemorrhaged quite a bit and died in their bathroom.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh damn


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 14, 2011)

Crap, that's horrible!


----------



## silver (Jun 14, 2011)

Linuss said:


> The house next to my parents had a bunch of cars out front... we thought they were having a party like they usually do.
> 
> 
> Turns out their 3 year old had his tonsils taken out last week, and today hemorrhaged quite a bit and died in their bathroom.



hmm dehiscence.

That must have been frightening for the parents and child.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 14, 2011)

Linuss said:


> The house next to my parents had a bunch of cars out front... we thought they were having a party like they usually do.
> 
> 
> Turns out their 3 year old had his tonsils taken out last week, and today hemorrhaged quite a bit and died in their bathroom.



That's horrible and sad.  I didn't know tonsil surgery had this possibilty till I took a patient a few months ago that had this happen.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 14, 2011)

silver said:


> hmm dehiscence.
> 
> That must have been frightening for the parents and child.



dehiscence is different than hemorrhage.


----------



## foxfire (Jun 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> The house next to my parents had a bunch of cars out front... we thought they were having a party like they usually do.
> 
> 
> Turns out their 3 year old had his tonsils taken out last week, and today hemorrhaged quite a bit and died in their bathroom.



Wow! That is sad, poor family.:sad:


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> The house next to my parents had a bunch of cars out front... we thought they were having a party like they usually do.
> 
> 
> Turns out their 3 year old had his tonsils taken out last week, and today hemorrhaged quite a bit and died in their bathroom.



Crap, my kids had this done when they were half that age. That sucks.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 15, 2011)

After flying all day, I'm now in a hotel room. My practicals and oral boards are tomorrow morning.

Can't sleep. 

Ugh.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> The house next to my parents had a bunch of cars out front... we thought they were having a party like they usually do.
> 
> 
> Turns out their 3 year old had his tonsils taken out last week, and today hemorrhaged quite a bit and died in their bathroom.



Wow that's kind of a downer  quick someone say something upbeat!


----------



## Anjel (Jun 15, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Wow that's kind of a downer  quick someone say something upbeat!



 		     Three vampires walk into a bar and sit down at a table. The  waitress comes over and asks the first vampire what he would like. The  first vampire responds, "I vould like some blood." 


The waitress turns to the second vampire and asks what he would like. The vampire responds, "I vould like some blood." 


The waitress turns to the third vampire and asks what he would like. The vampire responds, "I vould like some plasma." 


The waitress looks up and says, "Let me see if I have this order correct. You want two bloods and a blood light?"


*insert drum sound thing here*


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 15, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Wow that's kind of a downer  quick someone say something upbeat!



Their 4 other kids are still alive?  h34r:


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Their 4 other kids are still alive?  h34r:



In a strictly statistical point of speak, that means 80% of their children are still alive, so if we think back to the concept of marginal value that Brown learnt at University, thats pretty good.

Wow Brown is so going to hell 

/TTP


----------



## Deltachange (Jun 15, 2011)

ahh, APRZ is the best I can type ∆ too, so now everyone knows the true meaning of my name. ∆CHANGE. Wrap your head around that. Glad to see you are back Brown. Lucid, I wish I was in the mountains right now, it was ninety six here today. I am miserable as I don't have AC.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 15, 2011)

Good morning ΔCHANGE!


----------



## foxfire (Jun 15, 2011)

Was told that I  was probably not going to pass the hazmat class.......
Hmm check my notes, oh oh lookie here, it says Passed ambulance operations/ hazmat / MCI/  emergency management systems exam. With a score of 90%. 
* does the victory dance around the room*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=FASGKgRiihw


----------



## S115 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have never seen a thread with so many views and replies - I wonder what the world record is?

Kudos to the OP.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 15, 2011)

S115 said:


> I have never seen a thread with so many views and replies - I wonder what the world record is?
> 
> Kudos to the OP.



He did it in the the hopes of pissing off the CLs. lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 15, 2011)

This is by no means the longest. I think it is the SDN that has some waayyy longer than this.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 15, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> He did it in the the hopes of pissing off the CLs. lol



Lol yep. And now CLs have the most and second most posts in this thread.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 15, 2011)

Only because I let you, and only because I pissed off Matt, ffemt and Chimpie 15 times too many.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't refute that one. Luckily I can't piss off the admins now


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 15, 2011)

I passed the practicals and oral boards and was given a conditional job offer. Tomorrow is the physical agility. As long as I pass that, I'm rockin!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 15, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> I passed the practicals and oral boards and was given a conditional job offer. Tomorrow is the physical agility. As long as I pass that, I'm rockin!



Awesome congrats! I thought you were already a paramedic?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks like I have another job interview on Friday. A security company run by a deputy in the county I work in. He told me to call him when I get off duty on Friday and see where we can meet to do a short interview. Pay is better than I make at Cross, so for PT it would work very well


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 15, 2011)

some of those building security gigs are kinda nice. boring but nice.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 15, 2011)

I know. I worked security for a few months at a place where they were digging up dead bodies they found. Boring as all hell on the overnights, but pay was ok.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 15, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> I know. I worked security for a few months at a place where they were digging up dead bodies they found. Boring as all hell on the overnights, but pay was ok.



Ok that's just kinda creepy.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 15, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Awesome congrats! I thought you were already a paramedic?



I am. I flew to the East Coast to test and interview for a new job. I can't bring myself to mention the service yet. I don't want to jinx it until it's all official.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 15, 2011)

Who here hates haircuts?! Yay. I do. I'm going in for the first time in like 8-9 months tonight. 

I hate it. You have to sit still for over an hour in a place that smells weird as a total stranger molests your head and attempts to make awkward chit-chat with you. Then they ask you what you do for a living and they inevitably ask what your craziest call is or what-not and you have to eliminate like 8 crazy calls in your head before you reach one in memory that isn't wildly inappropriate to share with a stranger. Then you have to pay them lots of money and  deal with itchy neck for the next 2 days. 

HATE IT.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 15, 2011)

An hour? I've got bad luck if I'm stuck inside one of those places for longer than 30 minutes


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 15, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Looks like I have another job interview on Friday. A security company run by a deputy in the county I work in. He told me to call him when I get off duty on Friday and see where we can meet to do a short interview. Pay is better than I make at Cross, so for PT it would work very well



The HR manager of my agency's competitor called me today asking for an interview.  I applied a few months ago.  They have 2 stations within 70 miles of where I live, as opposed to my current agency and closest station of 107 miles away.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> The HR manager of my agency's competitor called me today asking for an interview.  I applied a few months ago.  They have 2 stations within 70 miles of where I live, as opposed to my current agency and closest station of 107 miles away.



Nice. What are their protocols and procedures like compared to your current job? And how's the pay difference?


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 15, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> An hour? I've got bad luck if I'm stuck inside one of those places for longer than 30 minutes



Girl hair + ADHD = hellish hair appointments. I can't even do the repetitive leg bouncing thing I tend to do in classrooms.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 15, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Who here hates haircuts?! Yay. I do. I'm going in for the first time in like 8-9 months tonight.
> 
> I hate it. You have to sit still for over an hour in a place that smells weird as a total stranger molests your head and attempts to make awkward chit-chat with you. Then they ask you what you do for a living and they inevitably ask what your craziest call is or what-not and you have to eliminate like 8 crazy calls in your head before you reach one in memory that isn't wildly inappropriate to share with a stranger. Then you have to pay them lots of money and  deal with itchy neck for the next 2 days.
> 
> HATE IT.




/raises his hand.

At least you only have to go once every 8-9 months. Try every 2-3 months, and often times I'm pushing it at rate since it requires coming dangerously close to mullet territory.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 15, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Who here hates haircuts?! Yay. I do. I'm going in for the first time in like 8-9 months tonight.
> 
> I hate it. You have to sit still for over an hour in a place that smells weird as a total stranger molests your head and attempts to make awkward chit-chat with you. Then they ask you what you do for a living and they inevitably ask what your craziest call is or what-not and you have to eliminate like 8 crazy calls in your head before you reach one in memory that isn't wildly inappropriate to share with a stranger. Then you have to pay them lots of money and  deal with itchy neck for the next 2 days.
> 
> HATE IT.



An hour? Holy heck! I don't think I have ever had to wait longer than 10 minutes for a seat and then it takes less than 10 to have my hair cut. Usually I'm in and out in like 15 minutes. Lucid, you should have been a guy, see, it is much easier!


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 15, 2011)

S115 said:


> I have never seen a thread with so many views and replies - I wonder what the world record is?
> 
> Kudos to the OP.



Im a member of a state specific gun forum with as many members as EMT life and their version of this thread was well over 100,000 post. Now they open a new one every 20,000 post.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 15, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Girl hair + ADHD = hellish hair appointments. I can't even do the repetitive leg bouncing thing I tend to do in classrooms.



And you work dispatch?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 15, 2011)

That reminds me, at one point there was a thread on JeepForum that the whole point was to get to 1 million posts. Not sure if it's still open, but last time I was there there were over 150k posts

EDIT: IT's still there and up to over 257k posts


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 15, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> An hour? Holy heck! I don't think I have ever had to wait longer than 10 minutes for a seat and then it takes less than 10 to have my hair cut. Usually I'm in and out in like 15 minutes. Lucid, you should have been a guy, see, it is much easier!



I know!!! I've come absurdly close to chopping it all off. Can't bring myself to do it though. I'm no Demi Moore. I'd look like a freak. 



lightsandsirens5 said:


> And you work dispatch?



Yes. And I practically bounce off the walls. I pace, do the stand up/sit down game, I like to bop my head in tune with ring tones and such, I wander around the room as far as my cord will stretch, sometimes I sit on one of those exercise balls and bounce, I've also managed to finagle my foot onto the lever that tilts my chair and launch myself forward accidentally. And I mean launch. It's like the dispatch self-eject button... but you have to be contorting your foot around behind you to hit it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 15, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Nice. What are their protocols and procedures like compared to your current job? And how's the pay difference?



They're essentially twins in most regards since they both try to beat eachother out for contracts in the same region and both are hospital based.  Both have RSI but apparently they don't have spinal clearance and are slightly less aggressive in a few things.  Pay is also pretty much the same.

Though, at my current agency, I don't know of a single person who doesn't look favorably upon it, while the other agency is hit or miss.  Really the only complain that I've heard in my 7 months with this agency (aside from pay) are the shift mandates, which were recently pretty much fixed.


Well, unless you're on usalfyre's side of the company


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh look at me I have so much hair I have to pay people to cut it ooooh its so much trouble having all this beautiful hair.........I hate you all!


----------



## Anjel (Jun 15, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Oh look at me I have so much hair I have to pay people to cut it ooooh its so much trouble having all this beautiful hair.........I hate you all!



Now now....

You really wouldnt want hair would you? I think bald suits you

if you had hair... Then who would you be?


----------



## fast65 (Jun 15, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Who here hates haircuts?! Yay. I do. I'm going in for the first time in like 8-9 months tonight.
> 
> I hate it. You have to sit still for over an hour in a place that smells weird as a total stranger molests your head and attempts to make awkward chit-chat with you. Then they ask you what you do for a living and they inevitably ask what your craziest call is or what-not and you have to eliminate like 8 crazy calls in your head before you reach one in memory that isn't wildly inappropriate to share with a stranger. Then you have to pay them lots of money and  deal with itchy neck for the next 2 days.
> 
> HATE IT.



Pssssh, I love haircuts. It could be because I've gone to the same lady since I was 7 and because there's usually a lady there that brings donuts...but it could also be because I like having my head molested 

EDIT: There's a thread on one of the Mustang forums I frequent that's at 125k posts, but 257k is just crazy


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 15, 2011)

Brown does not like having long hair, but Mrs Brown likes it .... oh what to do?


----------



## foxfire (Jun 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Now now....
> if you had hair... Then who would you be?


Easy,  he would be bighairyguy.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 15, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown does not like having long hair, but Mrs Brown likes it .... oh what to do?


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 15, 2011)

No mutton chops or mullet for Brown


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 15, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> but you have to be contorting your foot around behind you to hit it.



That could be a turn on to many!!! :blush:


----------



## Sasha (Jun 15, 2011)

Someone convince me I really need a passport for my cruise. Please. I just can't see spending that much when a birth certificate will suffice.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 15, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Who here hates haircuts?! Yay. I do. I'm going in for the first time in like 8-9 months tonight.
> 
> I hate it. You have to sit still for over an hour in a place that smells weird as a total stranger molests your head and attempts to make awkward chit-chat with you. Then they ask you what you do for a living and they inevitably ask what your craziest call is or what-not and you have to eliminate like 8 crazy calls in your head before you reach one in memory that isn't wildly inappropriate to share with a stranger. Then you have to pay them lots of money and  deal with itchy neck for the next 2 days.
> 
> HATE IT.



Totally. And unless you have boyshort hair, you are paying an arm and a leg for the "long hair surcharge".

I could understand a long hair surcharge for like dying or something that is ridiculously ridiculously long.. but cutting an inch off is going to still be an inch regardless if it's above my shoulders or two inches below it.

And undoubtly when they molest it they tend to forget the otherside of the hair they're yanking is attached to an actual human scalp. 

And god forbid you let an "ow" slip out, it's as if you just slapped them.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Someone convince me I really need a passport for my cruise. Please. I just can't see spending that much when a birth certificate will suffice.



Cant you get the passport card instead? Cheaper than a passport and good for Mexico,Canada,and the Caribbean.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 15, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Cant you get the passport card instead? Cheaper than a passport and good for Mexico,Canada,and the Caribbean.



It isn't good for air travel, which is the only reason I'd need an actual passport. My cruise originates and returns to the same port, so all I need is my birth certificate, unless I am an idiot and don't get back to the boat before it leaves the port of call.

Then I'd need an international flight home, and the passport card doesn't cut it for air travel, only land and sea travel. 

I'd still have to go to the US embassy and get the passport thing worked out.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 15, 2011)

BUT the whole catch 22 is that even if you do get left, your passport is most likely on the boat, sailing away without you, since it's unwise to carry your passport on your person.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> BUT the whole catch 22 is that even if you do get left, your passport is most likely on the boat, sailing away without you, since it's unwise to carry your passport on your person.



Umm...dont miss your boat lol 

Problem solved


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 15, 2011)

Great now Brown has "don't rock the boat" in Brown's head

Thanks a lot Sasha 

It is all your fault! 

Note:  It is almost always Brown's fault, just ask Mrs Brown


----------



## Sasha (Jun 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Umm...dont miss your boat lol
> 
> Problem solved



I don't think anyone plans on missing their boat.

I don't think it's a very real risk, because I am paranoid about time, I don't drink and I'm pretty sure just getting in a taxi and asking to be taken to the cruise port will get me back, but you never know.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 15, 2011)

S115 said:


> I have never seen a thread with so many views and replies - I wonder what the world record is?
> 
> Kudos to the OP.



The Land Cruiser forum has a thread that gets restarted every 15kish posts. It's on the 81st version now. 

They start a new one every couple months.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 15, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Pssssh, I love haircuts. It could be because I've gone to the same lady since I was 7 and because there's usually a lady there that brings donuts...but it could also be because I like having my head molested
> 
> EDIT: There's a thread on one of the Mustang forums I frequent that's at 125k posts, but 257k is just crazy



My haircut is really simple that I could do it myself. However I still go to get it done because I have known the lady since I first had hair. $7 every month for a haircut isn't bad in my opinion.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 15, 2011)

Mine is 40 every two months. Takes an hour. 

im used to it. Lol


----------



## Sasha (Jun 15, 2011)

My hair grows too fast.. I have to get it cut every few weeks.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 15, 2011)

And including tip it's usually about $40. Grr.


----------



## mct601 (Jun 15, 2011)

I get my hair cut weekly at times. I hate any form of "shag".

I sometimes get mine cut weekly. I like mine very short.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 15, 2011)

mct601 said:


> I get my hair cut weekly at times. I hate any form of "shag".
> 
> I sometimes get mine cut weekly. I like mine very short.



This is very repetitive lol


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Gotta love it when demented nursing home patients go walkabout in the middle of the night.



So I risk the general d-baggery of quoting myself because....

This just happened for the second time in two shifts. Door locks are not that expensive folks....


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 15, 2011)

mct601 said:


> I get my hair cut weekly at times. I hate any form of "shag".
> 
> I sometimes get mine cut weekly. I like mine very short.



Wife cuts mine. That way, it's Mrs. usalsfyre that's molesting my head


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Mrs. usalsfyre that's molesting my head



That's what she said.





usalsfyre said:


> So I risk the general :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:gery of quoting myself because....
> 
> This just happened for the second time in two shifts. Door locks are not that expensive folks....



Same patient?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Same patient?



Different patient, different facility on different ends of the same road.


----------



## mct601 (Jun 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> This is very repetitive lol



I have no idea what my computer did, but my point seemed to get across. haha


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 16, 2011)

Mrs Brown molests Brown's head .... psychologically


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 16, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Who here hates haircuts?! Yay. I do. I'm going in for the first time in like 8-9 months tonight.
> 
> I hate it. You have to sit still for over an hour in a place that smells weird as a total stranger molests your head *and attempts to make awkward chit-chat with you. *Then they ask you what you do for a living and they inevitably ask what your craziest call is or what-not and you have to eliminate like 8 crazy calls in your head before you reach one in memory that isn't wildly inappropriate to share with a stranger. Then you have to pay them lots of money and  deal with itchy neck for the next 2 days.
> 
> HATE IT.



That's why I go to this Vietnamese lady who barely speaks English. Not much talking goes on when every other word out of your mouth is "huh?" or "I'm sorry...?"

That, and she's been cutting my hair since I was about seven.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 16, 2011)

*wonders how mct601 likes his hair cut*


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> *wonders how mct601 likes his hair cut*



When he gets is cut, after the barber is finished he gets it cut again. 

After it gets cut once, he has it done a second time.


Repetition is very important.

A repeat of everything that is said or done is needed. 



 I'm sorry....I'm sorry. I couldn't help it! I just had to say it.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 16, 2011)

Brown Brown Brown Brown Brown Brown, go Brown, woohoo Brown, Brown, Brown, Brown, Brown is back baby 

Brown should disclaim Mrs Brown is way cooler than Brown

All that Browning around made Brown tired, 

*Brown sits down


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tired....going to bed. Got to be up in five hours. Oh joy!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 16, 2011)

Spent 20 minutes driving around an apartment complex earlier. After 3 address changes, the 3 cops, engine, and medic crew finally found it. And of course when we got there, they claimed to have not called 911. <_<


----------



## Tommerag (Jun 16, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown Brown Brown Brown Brown Brown, go Brown, woohoo Brown, Brown, Brown, Brown, Brown is back baby
> 
> Brown should disclaim Mrs Brown is way cooler than Brown
> 
> ...



Thats almost to much Brown.....Almost!!!! Rag can handle it though, because Rag is awesome.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Spent 20 minutes driving around an apartment complex earlier. After 3 address changes, the 3 cops, engine, and medic crew finally found it. And of course when we got there, they claimed to have not called 911. <_<



i hate when that happens. our dispatch has a tendency to get directions confused. E San Jacinto is 8 miles in the opposite way of W San Jacinto :wacko:


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 16, 2011)

Easiest OT shift in a long time. Only 2 calls so far.


----------



## Tommerag (Jun 16, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Easiest OT shift in a long time. Only 2 calls so far.



See how much longer that lasts now...lulz


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 16, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Easiest OT shift in a long time. Only 2 calls so far.



Grrr


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> See how much longer that lasts now...lulz



2 hours to go and we've had a refusal, played taxi for another crew by driving the bariatric truck and one transport that was kinda sick. And I've been on an ALS unit instead of my normal CCT which is a nice break.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> *wonders how mct601 likes his hair cut*



I think he hates any shag. He likes it very short.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 16, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Grrr



Silly Badger! Sleep is for off shift!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 16, 2011)

I hate the Nestle purelife commercial. Hate it. Where they're playing soccer and the coach is like "You guys are losing a lot of water out there!" and snotty little girl is like "Coach if all we are losing is water, why don't we just drink water?"

Yeah.. cause you sweat pure water. Electrolytes? Wtf is that?


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 16, 2011)

off to take my PAT and drug test


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 16, 2011)

Lalalalalalalaaaaaa! 
*imagine musical notes!*


----------



## fast65 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I hate the Nestle purelife commercial. Hate it. Where they're playing soccer and the coach is like "You guys are losing a lot of water out there!" and snotty little girl is like "Coach if all we are losing is water, why don't we just drink water?"
> 
> Yeah.. cause you sweat pure water. Electrolytes? Wtf is that?



I think you're overestimating her level of biological understanding


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah spoke too soon on the easy OT comment. Shortly after we were sent to a local PD's holding for a person detained for DUI. Popo was letting the person sleep it off when person decided to run into a wall and bounce their head off of it a few times. This person had been cussing and fighting them the whole time they were detained and continued to do the same to us. 

I will say Ive never been cussed like that and the patient was very creative. I did not however appreciate getting my hand nearly bit in two. Man its crazy what some booze will do to someone. I actually feel sorry for the patient and am pretty sure when everything wears off they will regret their actions.


----------



## foxfire (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh yeah!!! I just rocked static cardiology, trauma assessment, oral case, and IV/ IV medication stations.  Now have one more dynamic case and I am outta here. B)


----------



## fast65 (Jun 16, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Oh yeah!!! I just rocked static cardiology, trauma assessment, oral case, and IV/ IV medication stations.  Now have one more dynamic case and I am outta here. B)



Nice!

I just got my head molested B)


----------



## Sasha (Jun 16, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I think you're overestimating her level of biological understanding



Woohoo kids your coach failed middle school science!


----------



## foxfire (Jun 16, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Nice!
> 
> I just got my head molested B)


I had to convince a lady that it was OK to cut my hair. I wanted 24 inches off, and that was still leaving midback length hair. She almost cried as she cut it off.  
Thought that was kinda funny. B)


----------



## fast65 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Woohoo kids your coach failed middle school science!



Haha, hey, I don't think there's a huge educational requirement to be a soccer coach


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I hate the Nestle purelife commercial. Hate it. Where they're playing soccer and the coach is like "You guys are losing a lot of water out there!" and snotty little girl is like "Coach if all we are losing is water, why don't we just drink water?"
> 
> Yeah.. cause you sweat pure water. Electrolytes? Wtf is that?


Brawndo has electrolytes!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Vw2CrY9Igs[/youtube]


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 16, 2011)

Random question... if you get an email from a supervisor giving kudos on a call well done... should you email them back? This was also forwarded to every supervisor so it's not a one-on-one personal type thing. I feel like I should but what would I say... "thanks for recognizing my awesomeness!"?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Random question... if you get an email from a supervisor giving kudos on a call well done... should you email them back? This was also forwarded to every supervisor so it's not a one-on-one personal type thing. I feel like I should but what would I say... "thanks for recognizing my awesomeness!"?



"so when will my raise take effect?" lol


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 16, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Random question... if you get an email from a supervisor giving kudos on a call well done... should you email them back? This was also forwarded to every supervisor so it's not a one-on-one personal type thing. I feel like I should but what would I say... "thanks for recognizing my awesomeness!"?



"Thanks for noticing me." /eeyore


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 16, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Random question... if you get an email from a supervisor giving kudos on a call well done... should you email them back? This was also forwarded to every supervisor so it's not a one-on-one personal type thing. I feel like I should but what would I say... "thanks for recognizing my awesomeness!"?



I send emails like these out to my medics somewhat frequently. I dont expect a reply in response. Usually when I next see them in person Ill thank them again for the hard work, great effort etc. and thats when they thank me for noticing. I also tell them that an entry was made into their electronic employee file so come eval and raise time its there for their manager to see and factor into their eval/raise. 

All that to say next time you see them in person thank them for the compliment.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 16, 2011)

Brown just helped a very nice Nana .... it was a good feeling but Brown tells you what, Nana is getting cheap when it comes to giving out tea and scones these days


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 16, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown just helped a very nice Nana .... it was a good feeling but Brown tells you what, Nana is getting cheap when it comes to giving out tea and scones these days



In real American please? 

What(who) is a nana?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Brawndo has electrolytes!
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Vw2CrY9Igs[/youtube]



That movie is funny as hell and oddly depressing at the same time. Bonus, it gets me odd looks when ever I say "It's got electrolytes!"


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 16, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> In real American please?
> 
> What(who) is a nana?



Brown just helped a very nice elderly lady, Brown felt good, but, Brown was insulted with how frugal said nice elderly lady was with her tea (that coffee substitute they drink) and scones.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 16, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> That movie is funny as hell and oddly depressing at the same time. Bonus, it gets me odd looks when ever I say "It's got electrolytes!"



That movie is scary is what it is! The thought processes, mindsets, and attitudes are already in place in much of this country. I'm not saying it'll ever get _that_ bad, but as the History Channel said last night, History proves one thing very well; all empires fall.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 16, 2011)

It has always been common for Nana to give the ambos/fireys/coppers tea and scones or bikkies in response to our helpful deeds .... 

Or it is not uncommon to spend 10 minutes having a cuppa with Nana after picking her up off the floor and dusting her off while we give her a look over and do our paperwork before departing much obliged to Nana for scones and tea


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> It has always been common for Nana to give the ambos/fireys/coppers tea and scones or bikkies in response to our helpful deeds ....
> 
> Or it is not uncommon to spend 10 minutes having a cuppa with Nana after picking her up off the floor and dusting her off while we give her a look over and do our paperwork before departing much obliged to Nana for scones and tea



We sometimes get offered water. And once got offered a $400 tip. We turned it down. But not many people here (that I've seen) will offer stuff. It's kinda like "thank you, but leave now".


----------



## Sasha (Jun 16, 2011)

I found out we are allowed to accept tips... Private company perks.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 16, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> It has always been common for Nana to give the ambos/fireys/coppers tea and scones or bikkies in response to our helpful deeds ....
> 
> Or it is not uncommon to spend 10 minutes having a cuppa with Nana after picking her up off the floor and dusting her off while we give her a look over and do our paperwork before departing much obliged to Nana for scones and tea




I'm jealous. Your society seems to be much nicer than mine.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I found out we are allowed to accept tips... Private company perks.




Meh, rules about tips are stupid. There comes a time when refusing tips are more insulting than anything else.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 16, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm jealous. Your society seems to be much nicer than mine.



2nd that!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2011)

Got a full time job, got a new truck, talking to old friends again, everything is slowly turning around. About time too.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jun 16, 2011)

firefite said:


> Got a full time job, got a new truck, talking to old friends again, everything is slowly turning around. About time too.



Congratulations, thats good for you. Good luck.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Meh, rules about tips are stupid. There comes a time when refusing tips are more insulting than anything else.



last time I refused a tip I told them to call and say how awesome we were because it goes in our file and gets considered during raises/evals. Gave him a pen with the phone number and wrote down our names for him.

Got back to the station and we both got $30 giftcards for getting a compliment AND a note in our files to get considered during raises and evals. Beat the $10/each tip we were going to get. Sometimes it works out in your favor to refuse a tip.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 16, 2011)

Found my neighbor dead on his bedroom floor today. It's weird I've been to a few DOA's on duty but it hits you so much differently when you know the person. I didn't even know him all that well.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> last time I refused a tip I told them to call and say how awesome we were because it goes in our file and gets considered during raises/evals. Gave him a pen with the phone number and wrote down our names for him.
> 
> Got back to the station and we both got $30 giftcards for getting a compliment AND a note in our files to get considered during raises and evals. Beat the $10/each tip we were going to get. Sometimes it works out in your favor to refuse a tip.




True, but the three times I've been given a tip it was basically shoved into my hand. I actually felt bad about the last one because the family (large family, grandma was going to home hospice) had a crew from hell from a separate company the last time she was discharged, so doing nothing special made us look awesome.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 16, 2011)

Brown cried today for the first time over a job.

Little baby girl vs pot of boiling water


----------



## Deltachange (Jun 16, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown cried today for the first time over a job.
> 
> Little baby girl vs pot of boiling water



Wow brown that super sucks, I am sorry to hear that. Pediatrics just suck, plain and simple. I volunteer for the BoyScouts in my area, and I had to put a kid on an ambulance today with a back injury, made me very sad. I hope all is well!


----------



## firetender (Jun 17, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown cried today for the first time over a job.


 
I don't say this lightly or out of disrespect to you or the child: 

Congratulations.

I hope you understand why.

Fondly,

Russ, a firetender


----------



## Tommerag (Jun 17, 2011)

For those of you that are on here and Harry Potter fans, the last trailer was released today. All I can say is EPIC!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NYt1qirBWg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Anjel (Jun 17, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown cried today for the first time over a job.
> 
> Little baby girl vs pot of boiling water



I dread the day I get a call like that. Or any kind of child abuse for that matter. 

:-( Sorry...thats awful.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 17, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Found my neighbor dead on his bedroom floor today. It's weird I've been to a few DOA's on duty but it hits you so much differently when you know the person. I didn't even know him all that well.



Aww :-( that sucks too. I'm sorry to hear that. 

What a day for badness.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 17, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> For those of you that are on here and Harry Potter fans, the last trailer was released today. All I can say is EPIC!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NYt1qirBWg&feature=player_embedded



Sttoooop. I can't go see the movie when it comes out. Stoooop making me want to.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 17, 2011)

Finals in one class today. Wish me luck. :-S


----------



## Anjel (Jun 17, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Finals in one class today. Wish me luck. :-S



Good luck!

may the force be with you?

Or some other inspirational saying.


Oooo how about break and save a leg!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 17, 2011)

When will people learn;  When I'm not at work, I don't answer work-related phone calls.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 17, 2011)

Brown got a $2,200 tax refund sweet 

... orange HEMS jumpsuits with "DOCTOR" written on them are only like, $900


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 17, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown got a $2,200 tax refund sweet
> 
> ... orange HEMS jumpsuits with "DOCTOR" written on them are only like, $900



Shouldn't you be using that money for a wedding or something?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2011)

Had my first status asthma patient yesterday. Actually got congratulated by the doc I dropped him off to (the hospital is owned by the parent company of the big EMS company in ABQ and they don't tend to congratulate anyone but crews from that company) because we got him there still breathing. When I called my report they thought I would have to get my 'medic' to intubate him (and they looked even more shocked when they found out I was lead on the truck and an EMT-I)


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 17, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Had my first status asthma patient yesterday. Actually got congratulated by the doc I dropped him off to (the hospital is owned by the parent company of the big EMS company in ABQ and they don't tend to congratulate anyone but crews from that company) because we got him there still breathing. When I called my report they thought I would have to get my 'medic' to intubate him (and they looked even more shocked when they found out I was lead on the truck and an EMT-I)



I had one of those a few weeks back... pushed every respiratory drug including a mag drip and Epi IM.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2011)

I was stuck with Albuterol and Epi... Still waiting for my company to get Solu-Medrol approved by the medical director (EMT-I/P use). I actually had a doc ready to give me orders to try nebulized atropine... but I nixed that since we were 30 seconds out at that point and that's WAY outside my scope here in NM.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 17, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> I was stuck with Albuterol and Epi... Still waiting for my company to get Solu-Medrol approved by the medical director (EMT-I/P use). I actually had a doc ready to give me orders to try nebulized atropine... but I nixed that since we were 30 seconds out at that point and that's WAY outside my scope here in NM.



Albuterol, atrovent, Epi, solu-medrol and mag sulfate.  Was about to try CPAP / work my way in to RSI when we were backing in to the ER.  Kid was lucky.



PS-- QUIT CALLING ME ON MY DAY OFF PEOPLE.  I don't know what it is, and apparently it's enough to warrant calling me twice in a few hours, but I'm not getting paid therefor I'm not dealing with work crap.  Wait 48 hours.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 17, 2011)

Just got back from the doctor. Apparently the spreading bald spot on the back of my head is from stress and a crappy sleep cycle. 

Now I have to figure out how to play the pity card at the next labor/management meeting to get some crap changed around here.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 17, 2011)

Brown has only seen one severe asthma, this bloke looked like he was about to up and die right there, he was super hella mega crook.

For severe, life threatening asthma we have salbutamol and adrenaline.  Intensive Care Paramedics qualified at RSI can use it for asthma.

That other, much better service here has salbutamol IV, hydro cortisone and magnesium.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 17, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> I was stuck with Albuterol and Epi... Still waiting for my company to get Solu-Medrol approved by the medical director (EMT-I/P use). I actually had a doc ready to give me orders to try nebulized atropine... but I nixed that since we were 30 seconds out at that point and that's WAY outside my scope here in NM.



IM Epi?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok smart people, here is what I want to do. Is it possible?

I want to make it so that when I send an email to a certain address it automatically forwards it to several other addresses. For example...

I send an email to 123@hotmail.com. 123@hotmail.com then automatically forwards said email to abc@hotmail.com, xyz@yahoo.com, 789@gmail.com and john.smith@sombodymail.net. 

Is that possible?


----------



## Anjel (Jun 17, 2011)

You can make a group of email addresses in your address book. Then just send a mass email to that group.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 17, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ok smart people, here is what I want to do. Is it possible?
> 
> I want to make it so that when I send an email to a certain address it automatically forwards it to several other addresses. For example...
> 
> ...



Yeah, you should be able to find it under options on the main email account you want to use. It's just called forwarding.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 17, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Shouldn't you be using that money for a wedding or something?



I knew I liked you, Chimpie. And I also noticed Brown ignored this.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 17, 2011)

A/C is currently on the fritz.  Currently 91° inside and out.  UGH!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> IM Epi?



yep IM Epi. If I had been a medic I'd have had mag along with IV 1:10 too.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Jun 17, 2011)

Got my first save yesterday... Doubt they'll ever be the same but it was nice see our tools actually work after only seeing 2-3 round quitters for so long


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 17, 2011)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> Got my first save yesterday... Doubt they'll ever be the same but it was nice see our tools actually work after only seeing 2-3 round quitters for so long



A "save" to me is ROSC, with the person walking out of the hospital with no impairment.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 17, 2011)

In the process of moving today, and it's so nice out  oh well, internship starts Sunday h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 17, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> A/C is currently on the fritz.  Currently 91° inside and out.  UGH!



Yeah. Ours just went out on the unit so that means out of service until we can get another unit.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 17, 2011)

firefite said:


> Yeah. Ours just went out on the unit so that means out of service until we can get another unit.



Wait, you guys get a/c in your trucks? It hasn't worked in our truck for an entire shift yet.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 17, 2011)

firefite said:


> Yeah. Ours just went out on the unit so that means out of service until we can get another unit.



I'm talking about my house.

How am I supposed to play Angry Birds in this heat?


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 17, 2011)

Start the new job on the 27th!!


----------



## fast65 (Jun 17, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> I'm talking about my house.
> 
> How am I supposed to play Angry Birds in this heat?



Easy, just play the levels with ice


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 17, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Start the new job on the 27th!!



Congratulations!


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 17, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Easy, just play the levels with ice



I have no idea what that means.  I playing it for the first time today, on the Chrome browser.


----------



## exodus (Jun 17, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Wait, you guys get a/c in your trucks? It hasn't worked in our truck for an entire shift yet.



It's required by law to have AC and heat. If it doesn't work (or even get very cool, only slightly), we can pull the rig OOS.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 17, 2011)

exodus said:


> It's required by law to have AC and heat. If it doesn't work (or even get very cool, only slightly), we can pull the rig OOS.



Wow, I wish. We've been in a reserve while our truck has been getting a new motor, and it's actually been pleasant in the back of the truck.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 17, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Wait, you guys get a/c in your trucks? It hasn't worked in our truck for an entire shift yet.



We have 5 units in the shop because of the A/C right now. We can pretty much go out of service for anything. Like a headlight out, A/C not working, windshield wipers not working, low or flat tire, etc.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 17, 2011)

firefite said:


> We have 5 units in the shop because of the A/C right now. We can pretty much go out of service for anything. Like a headlight out, A/C not working, windshield wipers not working, low or flat tire, etc.



Wish I could go oos for wipers not working! I have started buying them myself for my rig. If there is one thing I absolutely CANNOT stand it is streaking wipers.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 17, 2011)

Brown's $119 Wanna Get Away fare on Southwest went up to $384

Not cool Southwest, not cool .... and you are usually so cool! 

Still, Southwest is cooler than United which flies planes so old Hippocrates is their Medlink physician, Delta (Melta) who makes you fly through Atlanta where you melt in the heat or from rage, US Scareways (the WORST airline in the world) or well .... there's nobody else now!

Brown does not miss working for the US airline industry that's for sure.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 17, 2011)

Whatever happened to the good ol' days when people robbed others at gunpoint? Apparently now they're using blow torches and the threat of infection with AIDS.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 17, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown's $119 Wanna Get Away fare on Southwest went up to $384
> 
> Not cool Southwest, not cool .... and you are usually so cool!
> 
> ...



Cough up that money honey, someones gotta pay my bills


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 17, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Cough up that money honey, someones gotta pay my bills



Nope, he's paying my bills first!  BBG, don't be lusting after my guy.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2011)

Interview at Starbucks went ok I think... I'll find out next week. I'm just hoping I'll start picking up hours for security monday or so.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 17, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> I have no idea what that means.  I playing it for the first time today, on the Chrome browser.



I'm just saying there should be some levels with snow in the background...then again, the last time I played it was around Christmas time and it was the holiday edition


----------



## silver (Jun 17, 2011)

blagh, multiple STEMI alerts in the cath lab today. All of them turned out not to be real (none were cathed either). Such a let down...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 17, 2011)

Alot of TCs are happening today. My father was one of them. Blew a tire going 70 and lost control. He is fine but the truck is going to need some work. It is soo weird doing a hand over to hospital staff when the patient is your father.


----------



## Sako887 (Jun 17, 2011)

yeah its completely different when you know how the system works


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 17, 2011)

Silent house, chocolate for dessert, first shift at the new job in the morning.  

Life is good.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 17, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Silent house, chocolate for dessert, first shift at the new job in the morning.
> 
> Life is good.



Did you get that fire job you were going for??


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 17, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Silent house, chocolate for dessert, first shift at the new job in the morning.
> 
> Life is good.



Silent house? How in the heck did you get a quiet house?


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 17, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Did you get that fire job you were going for??




Yep.  Im pretty pleased.  Hope it doesn't put me on the outs here, lol.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 17, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Silent house? How in the heck did you get a quiet house?



Five children, snug in their beds, cat sitting beside me, laundry shirked off on the hubby...he'll get to it tomorrow.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 18, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Silent house? How in the heck did you get a quiet house?



I know this is usually Browns line but I'm thinking Ketamine.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 18, 2011)

I've embraced the bald. Lopped all my hair off about an hour ago. :wacko:


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 18, 2011)

I hate '08 and newer diesel trucks. Just saying.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 18, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I've embraced the bald. Lopped all my hair off about an hour ago. :wacko:



YOU DA MAN!!

Seriously you will never look back. Between the money you save on haircuts and the time it saves you in primping you'll love it.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 18, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> YOU DA MAN!!
> 
> Seriously you will never look back. Between the money you save on haircuts and the time it saves you in primping you'll love it.



I just hit it all with the clippers. I can't decide if I want to go all the way down for a smooth shave or not. 

The problem is the patchy skin-bald crap on the back of my head still shows.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 18, 2011)

The Browns are very happy 

All that effort (phew!) and faith the Browns haz been having looks to be paying off.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 18, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I just hit it all with the clippers. I can't decide if I want to go all the way down for a smooth shave or not.
> 
> The problem is the patchy skin-bald crap on the back of my head still shows.



Go to a good hair product supply store and buy yourself a "balding" razor. It will take the hair down almost to skin level but not quite. I find razor shaving is a pain because you have to do it everyday and it causes me to break out.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 18, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> I hate '08 and newer diesel trucks. Just saying.



Yup. The 7.3L DI TD is the best engine ever made in my not so humble opinion.  1994.5-1997.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 18, 2011)

2008? Brown's last car was made in 1989


----------



## Anjel (Jun 18, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> 2008? Brown's last car was made in 1989



Anjel was made in 1989....


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 18, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Yup. The 7.3L DI TD is the best engine ever made in my not so humble opinion.  1994.5-1997.



Anything pre 08 emissions would be better at this point. We've got 4 08-09 Chevys down with egr issues. 2 had all new parts put on with computer resets and theyre down again. It's  south Texas and hot. I want my regular CCT unit with the big azz AC unit back.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 18, 2011)

24 hours down, 24 to go


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 18, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Anything pre 08 emissions would be better at this point. We've got 4 08-09 Chevys down with egr issues. 2 had all new parts put on with computer resets and theyre down again. It's  south Texas and hot. I want my regular CCT unit with the big azz AC unit back.



That's the problem! Y'all need Fords! Sheeshe. Anyone could have told you that. 

My pov is a 93 7.3 IDI TD. Almost as good as the ID. I'd kill to find an affordable 96-97 with under 250k. People drive those things FOREVER! I know a guy in CA who has over 800k on his and it's still going strong.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 18, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> 2008? Brown's last car was made in 1989



My last car was made in 2006


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 18, 2011)

Anyone heard when the new iPhone is getting released?


----------



## nemedic (Jun 18, 2011)

latest rumor i heard was july. started hearing black friday a few days ago though. and that was from a buddy, who may or may not manage a local apple store


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 18, 2011)

nemedic said:


> latest rumor i heard was july. started hearing black friday a few days ago though. and that was from a buddy, who may or may not manage a local apple store



I heard July as well, just wanted to double check. Intel from possible inside sources is nice though.  I suppose that I have to wait till fall to be able to afford a 4.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 18, 2011)

They say hip hop only destroy, tell em look at me boy.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 18, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Go to a good hair product supply store and buy yourself a "balding" razor. It will take the hair down almost to skin level but not quite. I find razor shaving is a pain because you have to do it everyday and it causes me to break out.



Know anything about the HeadBlade?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 18, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I heard July as well, just wanted to double check. Intel from possible inside sources is nice though.  I suppose that I have to wait till fall to be able to afford a 4.



I got a 4 yesterday. pretty sweet if I don't say so myself. Was gonna wait for the new one but decided not to.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 18, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Go to a good hair product supply store and buy yourself a "balding" razor. It will take the hair down almost to skin level but not quite. I find razor shaving is a pain because you have to do it everyday and it causes me to break out.



Might I suggest a forum for bald men. Oh wait dont be silly that doesnt exist...

or does it....

Www.slybaldguys.com


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Might I suggest a forum for bald men. Oh wait dont be silly that doesnt exist...
> 
> or does it....
> 
> Www.slybaldguys.com



Now for the real story here: Why do you know about a forum for bald men?


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Might I suggest a forum for bald men. Oh wait dont be silly that doesnt exist...
> 
> or does it....
> 
> Www.slybaldguys.com



Why go there and spend time registering an account when I can just ask the forum's resident bald guy? 

ETA: Just like rule 34, there is a forum for everything.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 18, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Now for the real story here: Why do you know about a forum for bald men?



Bald men are sexy lol

Jk I googled because of bbgs comment yesterday about a colored pencil forum.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm bored. Sitting around watching Castle today. Wish I was working... but I need out of ABQ... thinking about taking a ride to Durango CO for a few days


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 18, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm bored. Sitting around watching Castle today. Wish I was working... but I need out of ABQ... thinking about taking a ride to Durango CO for a few days



I have some cousins near there and they have been posting the most amazing pics on fb from hikes, horseback riding, 4 wheeler camping, and my fave: night hikes.  I have envy.  High desert envy.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 18, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm bored. Sitting around watching Castle today. Wish I was working... but I need out of ABQ... thinking about taking a ride to Durango CO for a few days



I don't get you workaholics.   I work my shift, I want my days off.  I work 24, I want to be off for the next 48.  


My days off consists of a 6 pack of IBC root beer, a couple packs of Kit-Kats, and just vegging out infront of the tv.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2011)

A) I want more money so I can go to Expo AND do the EMT-T course being offered at UNM this fall.
B) I hate not being busy right now.
C) I'm bored.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I don't get you workaholics.   I work my shift, I want my days off.  I work 24, I want to be off for the next 48.


It's not always a choice...

That said, I'm not doing $hit tommorow .



Linuss said:


> My days off consists of a 6 pack of IBC root beer, a couple packs of Kit-Kats, and just vegging out infront of the tv.


"IBC Root Beer", SSSSUUURRREEE....weren't we discussing this last night.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm eating sour patch kids, they are so good.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm with you Linuss. I work my shift, then I vanish. I'm moving for the new job... but as soon as all of that BS is done, I'll be taking my time off and camping and just unplugging!


----------



## dhaage (Jun 18, 2011)

Took a couple days off, enjoying some rock, three days grace is up in a few.  Saw seether, royal bliss, and theory of a deadman earlier this week


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 18, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> I'm with you Linuss. I work my shift, then I vanish. I'm moving for the new job... but as soon as all of that BS is done, I'll be taking my time off and camping and just unplugging!



Especially since we already work more than most civilians do.  We work essentially 6 full weeks in the time they work 4.  The only reason why I like 24 hour shifts is when I do finally take a day off (like I did 2 weeks ago) you get 5 full days off.



I'd much prefer doing 12 or 16 hour shifts if I lived a helluva lot closer to my job.


----------



## socalmedic (Jun 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I don't get you workaholics.   I work my shift, I want my days off.  I work 24, I want to be off for the next 48.



I Love working, I get so bored when I am home. if you give me three days off in a row per month I am a happy camper. except for my vacation days. I take my vacations evenly spaced throughout the year. so three days per month and one week every four is all i ask for off. you can work me like a dog other than that. it keeps me out of trouble and i am saving up for a house so the money is nice too.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 18, 2011)

2 more nights and I'm finally off. 7 nights in a row has been rough. Got off late every morning and have been busy. On my unit tonight, duty supervisor tommorow night which will be a nice break then off for 2 days. We're going to west texas next weekend to see family and get a break and work can't touch me cuz I'll be too far away to be useful.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> 2 more nights and I'm finally off. 7 nights in a row has been rough. Got off late every morning and have been busy. On my unit tonight, duty supervisor tommorow night which will be a nice break then off for 2 days. We're going to west texas next weekend to see family and get a break and work can't touch me cuz I'll be too far away to be useful.



Glad you get some time off...sorry you have to go to West Texas though


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 18, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> 2 more nights and I'm finally off. 7 nights in a row has been rough. Got off late every morning and have been busy. On my unit tonight, duty supervisor tommorow night which will be a nice break then off for 2 days. We're going to west texas next weekend to see family and get a break and work can't touch me cuz I'll be too far away to be useful.



I wish we could do 7 on 7 off 12s. 36 on 36 off blows...hard


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 18, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I wish we could do 7 on 7 off 12s. 36 on 36 off blows...hard




If we resort to 12's in the VZ, I'm gone.  Makes no financial sense.  Though I feel for you east-siders and your mandates now :lol:




socalmedic said:


> I Love working, I get so bored when I am home. if you give me three days off in a row per month I am a happy camper. except for my vacation days. I take my vacations evenly spaced throughout the year. so three days per month and one week every four is all i ask for off. you can work me like a dog other than that. it keeps me out of trouble and i am saving up for a house so the money is nice too.



Yeah I like the fact that we can essentially take a week off every month-ish.


Though I wish we had Kelly's.  24/48s get tiresome after a while.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> 24/48s get tiresome after a while.



It does turn into the never ending grind.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 18, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> It does turn into the never ending grind.



That's one thing I like about 12's.... you work 3, off for 4, work 4, off for 3.



With 24/48s... on your first day off, you're up early which sucks, and then you might spend the whole day just relaxing / sleeping, especially if you were up all night the night before... then the next day you hopefully get to sleep in, but you have to be asleep early because you have work the next day.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2011)

That's the only good thing I can say about my schedule... 1 36 hour shift a week, and I'm done. So maybe you can see why I'm so damned bored too


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 18, 2011)

I loved my old schedule. Tue/wed/thurs from 1400-0300. 

Woke up at noon everyday.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 18, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> That's the only good thing I can say about my schedule... 1 36 hour shift a week, and I'm done. So maybe you can see why I'm so damned bored too



I'll take that schedule!  That's full-time?!




HotelCo said:


> I loved my old schedule. Tue/wed/thurs from 1400-0300.
> 
> Woke up at noon everyday.



When I worked at AMR, my schedule was Mon/Wed and every other Fri/Sat/Sun from 1500-0300.  I could wake up late, and I get off at 3am so I wouldnt have to deal with traffic (plus I got to pretty much do nothing after 9pm except for ALS transfers)... and I'd get 4 days off in a row every 2 weeks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2011)

It is full time, but OT is pretty much non-existent. Hency why the PT jobs I've been trying to land.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 18, 2011)

My shifts at the new job (whooo!) 2 12 hour days, 2 12 hour nights, 4 days off.
That works for me.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 18, 2011)

I wonder if Travelocity has deals on trips to Greenland, or maybe Norway north of the Arctic Circle...


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 19, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Glad you get some time off...sorry you have to go to West Texas though



I love west Texas. If the wife and I could work out in west Texas and live about the same we do here then we would move. From what ive seen we can't though. 

I'm also getting a free ski boat out of the trip so I'm all over going. Looks like the weather will be a little nicer next weekend too. 

To add the to the schedule thing we work 2-2-3 12hr shifts. 2 on, 2 off, 3 on, 2 off, 2 on, 3 off. With the 3 day stints falling on fri, sat, sun. So every other weekend is a 3 day weekend off. We won't let our folks work more than 24hrs in a row.


----------



## socalmedic (Jun 19, 2011)

Socal left mississippi, I am now back in So cal. the only problem is that I left a very good friend there:wub:. I am very sad and single now:sad:. why does one door opening always mean the other closes. this is the second time this has happened to me. such is life.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 19, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> Socal left mississippi, I am now back in So cal. the only problem is that I left a very good friend there:wub:. I am very sad and single now:sad:. why does one door opening always mean the other closes. this is the second time this has happened to me. such is life.



Such is life. 

Definitely my philosophy. Just gotta have faith there are better and brighter things ahead


----------



## socalmedic (Jun 19, 2011)

and back to the schedule topic. 48-96 for the win, there is no better schedule i have tried most of them and none come close.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 19, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> I love west Texas. If the wife and I could work out in west Texas and live about the same we do here then we would move. From what ive seen we can't though.
> 
> I'm also getting a free ski boat out of the trip so I'm all over going. Looks like the weather will be a little nicer next weekend too.
> 
> To add the to the schedule thing we work 2-2-3 12hr shifts. 2 on, 2 off, 3 on, 2 off, 2 on, 3 off. With the 3 day stints falling on fri, sat, sun. So every other weekend is a 3 day weekend off. We won't let our folks work more than 24hrs in a row.



I worked in West Texas about 90 miles south of NM and hated it. OTOH I love the Hill country (have grandparents in Beorne) and Austin.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 19, 2011)

*Since we are sharing*

For a 2 week pay period 

12 on 

 36hrs off

3 12s on

4days off

4 12s on. 

So every other week I get a 4 day weekend which is nice if I would stop picking up so much OT lol 

120 hours I am scheduled for these next two weeks.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 19, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> and back to the schedule topic. 48-96 for the win, there is no better schedule i have tried most of them and none come close.



48 on, 48 off, 48 on, 48 off, 48 on, 8 days off. That was the best schedule I ever worked.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 19, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> I love west Texas. If the wife and I could work out in west Texas and live about the same we do here then we would move. From what ive seen we can't though.



I'm moving to Fort Worth, Texas in a couple months. I can't wait to leave Southern California.


----------



## socalmedic (Jun 19, 2011)

@sean eddy, is that with hall?


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 19, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> For a 2 week pay period
> 
> 12 on
> 
> ...



Is that how they do it there? No set days? I was planning on going to school..


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 19, 2011)

24 on 24 off 24 on 24 off 24 on 48 off For four months. 

Sucks so bad.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 19, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Is that how they do it there? No set days? I was planning on going to school..



You have set days. But one week you work  this this and this. and then week 2. is that that that.

I work 

Monday, Wednesday thursday and friday

and 

Wednesday through Saturday.

Every shift is different though. Some are set days each week. Some are different. It depends. There are 5 shifts up for grabs right now. And 3 more opening. I am sure you will be able to find something that fits what you need.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 19, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> You have set days. But one week you work  this this and this. and then week 2. is that that that.
> 
> I work
> 
> ...



Hmm. Well, I'm hoping to work nights, so it should hopefully work out.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 19, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Hmm. Well, I'm hoping to work nights, so it should hopefully work out.



Yup


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 19, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> @sean eddy, is that with hall?



Yea, in the outlying stations. Metro is 12 hour shifts.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 19, 2011)

And more schedule sharing

12 hr shifts

week 1: Sunday, Wednesday, Thursday.
week 2: Monday, Tuesday, Friday, Saturday

Shifts are either 7a-7p or 7p-7a. I love my nights.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 19, 2011)

Tired earlier than usual today. Good night to everyone I'll miss in chat and facebook.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 19, 2011)

Rodeo weekend is almost over. :-( I love rodeo standbys. The best part of the whole show is the REAL cowboys with their heelers and border collies penning up the bulls after the bull riding. Those dogs are absolutely amazing! I don't know how they don't get crushed. And they are so small, comparatively speaking, yet the bulls obey them almost without question.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 19, 2011)

Red/brown and blue/green watch do 2x day shifts then 2x nights of 12hrs each then four days off.

Yellow watch does day only either 8.5 or 12hrs and this is what the Operations Managers (DOM/ROM) and some paid rural Officers work.

Black watch does usually Monday-Friday or Thursday-Monday to cover peak times when having the extra vehicle all the time is not required.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 19, 2011)

So my partner that I've worked about 80% of my shifts with since we started (got hired on the same day) had her last shift here yesterday. 

It's... surreal. Kind of feels like I'm losing my best friend. Amazing how close you can get when you spend 72 hours a week together.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 19, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Rodeo weekend is almost over. :-( I love rodeo standbys. The best part of the whole show is the REAL cowboys with their heelers and border collies penning up the bulls after the bull riding. Those dogs are absolutely amazing! I don't know how they don't get crushed. And they are so small, comparatively speaking, yet the bulls obey them almost without question.


My dad had a border collie that he used for Canadian goose control of all things. Watching him work was amazing. I really miss that dog.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 19, 2011)

My best bud has border collie pup who is about 13 weeks old. She is so smart... she started herding me and then realized if she ran in a circle around me the right way she could tie my legs up with the leash.


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 19, 2011)

What a perfect day. Was awakened to find cards of love from my wife and kids and then led out to the shop for my fathers day gift. 2011 Kawasaki Vulcan 900 Custom blacked out edition. Could not have asked for a better day.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm honestly wondering if I'm ever going to live in one place very long. Don't want to stay in ABQ right now... thinking of applying to large services in TX... Again. Any place I can finish my medic and start on my RN... or skip medic and get my RN... then come back to get my medic


----------



## socalmedic (Jun 19, 2011)

jockey i am with you. 1/2 of me wants to stay somewhere long enough to settle down, the other 1/2 wants to hit a different city every 6months to see the country.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 19, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> jockey i am with you. 1/2 of me wants to stay somewhere long enough to settle down, the other 1/2 wants to hit a different city every 6months to see the country.



Until a month ago I was content to stay here for a few years until we were both ready to move... now moving right now to somewhere I haven't lived or been with her to is very appealing


----------



## Anjel (Jun 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUsafvTU5GI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## foxfire (Jun 20, 2011)

I am feeling kinda crispy right now, and smelling like a cross between vinegar and aloe. 
Random note, it almost felt daring to answer the following question with a yes. " are You sure you want to add _______ to your contacts. " almost sounds like the site is questioning my sanity or something. h34r:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 20, 2011)

The setting: One of those typical hell hole single wides with barely enough room to walk. Oh, and tons of cats. 

When: About an hour ago. 

Me: Wow, you sure have a lot of cats in here. 

Patient: Yep. 

Cop: So, Ummmm, how many cats do you have inside here? 

Patient: Twelve I think. Maybe thirteen. 

Cop: Crap that's a lot, especially living inside. 

Patient: (In a voice suggesting this is a normal occurrence) Well, actually more than twelve. I just found five more in the cupboard this morning. 

Cop: Whaaaaa.......t did you say? 

Pt: (in a voice that says "you idiot cop, don't you know this happens all the time?) I found five more in the cupboard in the kitchen this morning. 

Cop: (Very quietly, To me): WTF is wrong with some people? 





I wonder that myself sometimes.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 20, 2011)

Lights, why were you at the Browns house for?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 20, 2011)

Brown, WTF????????? 


;-)


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 20, 2011)

If anyone remembers, I worked the Electric Daisy carnival last year and had a guy my age die, and another 4 hospitalized for ODs.


It was back here this past Saturday and apparently another 19 year old died.  News is reporting "Second such death in a year at the carnival, with the other being a 15-year old in Los Angeles"




News flash, retarded journalist--- Did you forget the one from last year?  Shoot, I hate journalists.  They never get anything right.


----------



## Seaglass (Jun 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> If anyone remembers, I worked the Electric Daisy carnival last year and had a guy my age die, and another 4 hospitalized for ODs.
> 
> 
> It was back here this past Saturday and apparently another 19 year old died.  News is reporting "Second such death in a year at the carnival, with the other being a 15-year old in Los Angeles"
> ...



I was just watching CNN, not paying attention, and I'm pretty sure they just said there were no incidents last year.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 20, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> I was just watching CNN, not paying attention, and I'm pretty sure they just said there were no incidents last year.



Good for CNN.

I have a dead body to prove otherwise.



If you ever want to know what an MCI feels like, work a rave.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jun 20, 2011)

I love it. Being able to get 40 hours during the summer as per a diem is awesome.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Good for CNN.
> 
> I have a dead body to prove otherwise.
> 
> ...



is that what the carnival thing is? A rave?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 20, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> is that what the carnival thing is? A rave?



Yeah, it's called the "Electric Daisy Carnival", but is most certainly a rave.


----------



## Darrell (Jun 20, 2011)

Does anyone wear the ems jumper suites?


----------



## Seaglass (Jun 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Good for CNN.
> 
> I have a dead body to prove otherwise.
> 
> ...



I posted that as a comment on the accuracy of their reporting--I don't doubt you.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 20, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> I posted that as a comment on the accuracy of their reporting--I don't doubt you.



So was I :lol:


----------



## Blood (Jun 20, 2011)

Me and my next door neighbor had a little too much fun on Father's Day. Our wives took care of the house and kids all day so we could relax. We cooked out and then drank for the rest of the night lol. Now my stomach and head are crying.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 20, 2011)

Blood said:


> Me and my next door neighbor had a little too much fun on Father's Day. Our wives took care of the house and kids all day so we could relax. We cooked out and then drank for the rest of the night lol. Now my stomach and head are crying.



This should tick you off then: I don't get hangovers.


----------



## Blood (Jun 20, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> This should tick you off then: I don't get hangovers.



This was the second one I've ever had lol. Then again I don't drink often.


----------



## exodus (Jun 20, 2011)

No hangovers for me either!!


----------



## Anjel (Jun 20, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> This should tick you off then: I don't get hangovers.



Damn rum gets me everytime.


----------



## Blood (Jun 20, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Damn rum gets me everytime.



I was drinking screwdrivers. The bad thing about those is all you can taste is the orange juice and it's easy to keep drinking.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 20, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea how hard it is to be up for 48 hours, the last 12 of which are from 1800-0600 and you run really, really hard all shift. Then come home to try and go to sleep only to remember your aunt and uncle are visiting and your siblings and running (literally) all over the house, yelling and laughing. And your uncle has a laugh that'll wake the dead. And one of your cows is freaking in heat and for some idiotic reason someone decided to put her in the pasture right next to the house, in which said cow stands as close to the house as she can and bellows every 4-7 seconds. (I timed it). And someone opens your door every half hour to holler "are you sick or just tired?!?!" and after the third time you yell back "apparently the first person didn't pass on the memo!" And in the mean time someone has decided to vacuum the room right above your bedroom and someone else is watching TV seemingly as loud as it'll go right next door. And the ancient washing machine is running and klunking and squeaking just down the hall. 

It ain't easy folks. It ain't easy. Yet another set of reasons I hate night shift.


----------



## Asimurk (Jun 20, 2011)

Now lights, tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Handsome Rob (Jun 20, 2011)

CA DMV sucks. I would rather be intubated with re-bar. That is all. Carry on. 

sent from my mobile command center. or phone. whatever.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 20, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Does anyone have any idea how hard it is to be up for 48 hours, the last 12 of which are from 1800-0600 and you run really, really hard all shift. Then come home to try and go to sleep only to remember your aunt and uncle are visiting and your siblings and running (literally) all over the house, yelling and laughing. And your uncle has a laugh that'll wake the dead. And one of your cows is freaking in heat and for some idiotic reason someone decided to put her in the pasture right next to the house, in which said cow stands as close to the house as she can and bellows every 4-7 seconds. (I timed it). And someone opens your door every half hour to holler "are you sick or just tired?!?!" and after the third time you yell back "apparently the first person didn't pass on the memo!" And in the mean time someone has decided to vacuum the room right above your bedroom and someone else is watching TV seemingly as loud as it'll go right next door. And the ancient washing machine is running and klunking and squeaking just down the hall.
> 
> It ain't easy folks. It ain't easy. Yet another set of reasons I hate night shift.



You need an ipod.  Bad.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 20, 2011)

1 van + 1 idiot grandma + x = 3 ambulances and 2 helicopters.



x = two critical kids.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like I'll be heading to Montgomery County TX next Sunday for testing on Monday


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 20, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Looks like I'll be heading to Montgomery County TX next Sunday for testing on Monday



Good luck


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Good luck



Thank ya.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 20, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Thank ya.



Bonus, very little of MCHDs district can be called "BFE"...


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 20, 2011)

And they pay well AND are aggressive.  


They've tried multiple times to get me to come down for testing, but it's always on days that I work, and never enough notice to get the days off.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> And they pay well AND are aggressive.
> 
> 
> They've tried multiple times to get me to come down for testing, but it's always on days that I work, and never enough notice to get the days off.



The email I got said either next Monday or next Wednesday, luckily I work 1 36 a week starting on Wednesday nights, so I'm gonna be going down  I've heard nothing but good about them. Also reapplied at Acadian and applied for the first time at Champion.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Bonus, very little of MCHDs district can be called "BFE"...



I noticed that. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with short transport times...


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 20, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> and applied for the first time at Champion.



You'll be getting a phone call rather quickly.


I know usalfyre wants a new partner :lol:


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> You'll be getting a phone call rather quickly.
> 
> 
> I know usalfyre wants a new partner :lol:



I'm actually going to be getting one (partner transferred to day truck). TransportJockey as my partner sound like it would be made of win smothered in awsomesauce...


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 20, 2011)

Champion called me back 2 hours after I submitted my app.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> Champion called me back 2 hours after I submitted my app.



Well, I'm only an Intermediate, plus I put it in after 5pm their time, so I'll give them a little more time than 2 hours


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 20, 2011)

Im really excited about it. They seem like a nice company.


----------



## Blood (Jun 20, 2011)

Stressing out over school registration 

I've been busting my butt getting everything together then they tell me I need some residency form. They emailed it to me and it says I have to have lived here(North Carolina) for at least 12 months PRIOR to applying. I moved here in March.

I really hope there is a way around this or I'm gonna be a sad panda.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 20, 2011)

Are you sure that's not just to get resident rates on tuition?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2011)

Isn't that just for in state tuition? Can't you just pay them more money and go to school as an out of state resident?


----------



## Blood (Jun 20, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> Are you sure that's not just to get resident rates on tuition?



I have no idea. They didn't tell me what it's for. They just said I had to fill it out before I can finish my registration.

The form is called the North Carolina Residence and Tuition Status Application.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 20, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I'm actually going to be getting one (partner transferred to day truck). TransportJockey as my partner sound like it would be made of win smothered in awsomesauce...



Oh sure, let's just forget the idea of a dual medic truck with Linuss and usalfyre in combination...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Oh sure, let's just forget the idea of a dual medic truck with Linuss and usalfyre in combination...



I have a strange suspicion that ya'll'd leave death, destruction, and mayhem in your wake...


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Oh sure, let's just forget the idea of a dual medic truck with Linuss and usalfyre in combination...


Dual paramedic truck in any situation other than "we gotta get this shift filled now"...did you decide to relive Electric Daisy Carnival this afternoon?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 20, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> I have a strange suspicion that ya'll'd leave death, destruction, and mayhem in your wake...



Crap, we do that individually anyway, in tandem the black cloud might look like a Katrina repeat...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2011)

If that's the case, ya'll really don't want me to add my black cloud to the mix in your area...


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 20, 2011)

However, were we ever to end up on the truck together, I'd try to pimp my partner to every attractive female we ran across...it'd be good for him


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 20, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> If that's the case, ya'll really don't want me to add my black cloud to the mix in your area...



It does make my interns happy lol.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 20, 2011)

I swear, I was a white cloud before usalfyre jinxed me.


"Watch, the moment you get cleared from FTO, you'll be a black cloud"





Followed shortly by more cardiac arrest in 3 weeks than all the other trucks at my station combined for 3 months.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I swear, I was a white cloud before usalfyre jinxed me.
> 
> 
> "Watch, the moment you get cleared from FTO, you'll be a black cloud"
> ...



(points and laughs)


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 20, 2011)

Go chase another demented patient at 2am.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Go chase another demented patient at 2am.



I'm sure I will if H-towns nursing homes continue to leave their doors open lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 20, 2011)

Just send Mike after em.  He has a tendency to kill otherwise stable patients just by looking at them and blame it on me.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Just send Mike after em.  He has a tendency to kill otherwise stable patients just by looking at them and blame it on me.



Mike's the one getting my partner, so it will probably be her fault now


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll give you my partner if you want.  Send Tempe my way.... :wub:


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 20, 2011)

Ahh yes, partner on partner love. Great until it goes bad...


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, but until that time...!



One of the other medics on B shift apparently has an EMT that is "too pretty to work"...


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> 1 van + 1 idiot grandma + x = 3 ambulances and 2 helicopters.
> 
> 
> 
> x = two critical kids.



Sounds like the call we had here at the beginning of my shift last night. Of course it was in a far corner of the county and not worth it for me to try and get to. 

Transport Jockey did you apply to Austin area or San Antonio?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Sounds like the call we had here at the beginning of my shift last night. Of course it was in a far corner of the county and not worth it for me to try and get to.
> 
> Transport Jockey did you apply to Austin area or San Antonio?



SE Texas actually. Port Arthur area. 
I'm trying to find out of the Temple area is 911 or IFT before I apply there.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Yeah, but until that time...!
> 
> 
> 
> One of the other medics on B shift apparently has an EMT that is "too pretty to work"...



I know who that is! He was my intern, his partner is the most hated woman in dispatch...


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 20, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> SE Texas actually. Port Arthur area.
> I'm trying to find out of the Temple area is 911 or IFT before I apply there.



Temple is more IFT. Scott and White is the 911there and more serious calls have to be turned over to them. That may change .  Falls county has pockets of 911 that Acadian covers.  

I know we were showing openings in San Antonio and we do 911 here outside the city. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 20, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> SE Texas actually. Port Arthur area.
> I'm trying to find out of the Temple area is 911 or IFT before I apply there.



If it's S&W it's probably both.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 20, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I know who that is! He was my intern, his partner is the most hated woman in dispatch...



Thing is, I wouldn't classify her as that good looking either.  Clearly doable, but not "too pretty to work".


All the women on B-shift, except for Brandy... are... I just want to wring their necks.  Brandy is a cool lady, but every other one is annoying as hell.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Temple i believe is more IFT. I think Scott and White is the 911there. Falls county has pockets of 911.
> 
> I know we were showing openings in San Antonio and we do 911 here outside the city.
> 
> ...



The only Acadian spots showing online are Temple and SE TX. SA would be nice... I know the area slightly due to my grandmother living near there...


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Thing is, I wouldn't classify her as that good looking either.  Clearly doable, but not "too pretty to work".
> 
> 
> All the women on B-shift, except for Brandy... are... I just want to wring their necks.  Brandy is a cool lady, but every other one is annoying as hell.



Y'all have the same problem we used to have...too much estrogen.

(Ladies, I'm sorry if I offend. But this is not a "girl-power" situation Linuss is in)


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 20, 2011)

Transport Jockey I edited my above post. 

We sure don't have the problem of too pretty to work. All of our pretty ones bust their respective butts so to speak. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 20, 2011)

How many units are you guys staffing per station?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 20, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> How many units are you guys staffing per station?



Depends on the station.


My station has 3/24 hr trucks (with 5 in the county), usalfyres has 2/24s and 1/12, another city near his has 2/24s and 1/12 as well, and every other station has 1 24, except for a station that's 1/24 and 1/12.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hmmmm....why must I write a sample letter of rejection and an essay on how to write a proper one for my basic business communication class when I am the one usually _recieveing _said letters? 

I provided my prof with plenty of examples of poorly written letters.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Clearly doable, but not "too pretty to work".




Wow :unsure:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Wow :unsure:



Wow indeed lol!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Wow :unsure:



Yea, I wasn't too sure how to take that either. :blink:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 21, 2011)

Wtf? Seriously? I am not sure I even want to search some of those things!


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 21, 2011)

"doable" is a pretty low rating, especially if you're me


----------



## Anjel (Jun 21, 2011)

It's official. 

I am dying.

Stupid allergies. 

Side Note:

What happened today 

Dispatch: Unit 123 respond blah blah... for a...tooth ache...priority 3.. I guess. 

Classic


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Dispatch: Unit 123 respond blah blah... for a...tooth ache...priority 3.. I guess.
> 
> Classic



Ludwigs Angina?


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Ludwigs Angina?



Could always be severe sepsis secondary to a tooth abscess

Hey its happened before?


----------



## Aprz (Jun 21, 2011)

Learned some fancy words in Bio today:
    • phosphatidylinositol-4,5-biphsophate
    • inositol-1,4,5-triphosphate
    • diacylglycerol

Learned about neuroglia/glial cells too:
    • neurolemmocytes (Schwann's cells)
    • oligodendrocytes
    • microglia
    • astrocytes
    • ganglionic gliocytes

And also learned that cerebral spinal fluid is made from filtration of plasma in the choroid plexus inferior to the corpus callosum.

Cool...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yea!!! Back on days for a whole week! I'm happy. 

And my trainee just got taken off the probe/trainee list and given real shifts.  I was supposed get assigned a brand new trainee, but someone, somewhere did some shuffling and instead I got assigned a guy who is almost done training and ready to be given shifts. So I only train for another 3 weeks. Then it's back to the old two man crew. I'm happy. It's good brownie points with the supe when you are the FTO for a person when they get un-probiefied. :-D 

Man lights, you are just awesome! 

Thanks, I know it. I'm glad you do too. ;-)


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh joy... I get to go do a CEVO course today in about an hour... glad they decided to let me know soooo much in advance.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 21, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Wtf? Seriously? I am not sure I even want to search some of those things!



When there is a dead pakistani on my couch I don't question it.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> When there is a dead pakistani on my couch I don't question it.



If there's a dead Pakastani on my couch, "Google" wouldn't be my first thought :blink:


----------



## Aprz (Jun 21, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> If there's a dead Pakastani on my couch, "Google" wouldn't be my first thought :blink:


Well, how do you know that was their first thought? They probably tried looking under the couch first, and then hopped on the computer. That's what I would do.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 21, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Well, how do you know that was their first thought? They probably tried looking under the couch first, and then hopped on the computer. That's what I would do.



Shovel and lime?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 21, 2011)

In 3 hours and 10 minutes there have been 5 deaths in my response area. Not shaping up to be a good day folks.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 21, 2011)

Yesterday my partner was very lucky there was not a death in our service... because it would have been his. Hopefully he will be that lucky again today!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 21, 2011)

That being said... I can make no promises...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 21, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> In 3 hours and 10 minutes there have been 5 deaths in my response area. Not shaping up to be a good day folks.



Oh oh oh! Can I come work with you?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 21, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> In 3 hours and 10 minutes there have been 5 deaths in my response area. Not shaping up to be a good day folks.



What the hell have you been doing to people in H-town?!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 21, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> In 3 hours and 10 minutes there have been 5 deaths in my response area. Not shaping up to be a good day folks.



Like I said, combining my black cloud with yall, not good idea. And on that note... Confirmed for testing on Monday at 1330 for MCHD


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Yesterday my partner was very lucky there was not a death in our service... because it would have been his. Hopefully he will be that lucky again today!



Nice


----------



## Blood (Jun 21, 2011)

I figured out my residency crap.

I have to pay $3,378.20 for the first two semesters instead of $700 since i haven't lived here for 12 consecutive months.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 21, 2011)

(Might be different when you look at it later)

http://www.weather.com/weather/today/76028:4:US


Can someone tell me how the high today is supposed to be 94, but it says it's 103* right now, with a heat index of 112*?


----------



## Anjel (Jun 21, 2011)

Blood said:


> I figured out my residency crap.
> 
> I have to pay $3,378.20 for the first two semesters instead of $700 since i haven't lived here for 12 consecutive months.



WOAH that's ridiculous. Find a new school?


----------



## Anjel (Jun 21, 2011)

And I think our service area had a black cloud yesterday. 

5 DOS' from like noon to 1900


----------



## foxfire (Jun 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> (Might be different when you look at it later)
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/today/76028:4:US
> 
> ...


Because weathermen can give a totally off forecast and still keep there job. ^_^


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 21, 2011)

Up to six now


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 21, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Up to six now



What the heck are you doing?!


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 21, 2011)

New job. So. Much. Paperwork. 

Seriously, I've never had so much paperwork for a new job.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> What the heck are you doing?!



The black cloud is strong here right now...


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 21, 2011)

Serves you right for trying to send it my way.


----------



## Blood (Jun 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> WOAH that's ridiculous. Find a new school?



The next closest school is 5hrs away  

Looks like I might have to wait another year for college again.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 21, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> In 3 hours and 10 minutes there have been 5 deaths in my response area. Not shaping up to be a good day folks.



Geez, you weren't kidding about that black cloud...feel free to come on over to the coast where you can have refusals and transfers galore h34r:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 21, 2011)

My sister called me to see if I was listening to my scanner (yes, scanner... got it before I finished EMT, had to dust it off) She said a bunch of engines were driving by her on the highway and wanted to see if I knew anything.


Turns out, multiple car wreck, huge fire, 2 helicopters on scene, atleast 1 confirmed fatality from what I hear.  Whelp, I35, one of the busiest roads here, is going to be shut down for several hours, right as rush hour starts.  Guess I'm not going down that road tonight.


Giving my sister directions on where to drive to get out of traffic based on the radio traffic from the LEOs 


TxDOTs website has classified the accident as "minor"....

And found a pic on one of the news agency websites.
http://media.wfaa.com/images/469*264/0621_fw_tankerblast.jpg


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 21, 2011)

This is what TxDOT classifies as "minor"?

FD is stating 2 hour cooldown on the vehicles before the Crash Investigation Unit can even start.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 21, 2011)

Trying to decide if I wanna ride the 250R 15 hours to Conroe, or take the car...


----------



## Blood (Jun 21, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Trying to decide if I wanna ride the 250R 15 hours to Conroe, or take the car...



If the weather is nice I'd go with the 250R

I would love to have one of those.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 21, 2011)

Heh nice is relative since it will also mean some city traffic in 100*+ weather...

And I was looking at the physical agility test from MCHD... damn.


----------



## Blood (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you for mentioning the 250R lol

Now I'm off in lala land thinking about sport bikes again.

Maybe the millionth time asking the wife will be the charm?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

Didn't feel like facing the masses of amateur travelers at work so instead I'm gonna pickup a 12 hour volley shift tomorrow. Just FYI Southwest airlines is running a 40 dollar special on tickets for 72 hours starting tomorrow.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 21, 2011)

Blood said:


> Thank you for mentioning the 250R lol
> 
> Now I'm off in lala land thinking about sport bikes again.
> 
> Maybe the millionth time asking the wife will be the charm?



Lol good luck. This is actually my 4th Ninja, and the smallest of the bunch. It'll do until I can save up for another 650R  (500R - Wrecked, 650R - Stolen twice, ZX6R - Stolen)


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 21, 2011)

Am I hallucinating or am I seriously watching Vanilla Ice on DIY Network talking as an expert about pool renovation and about how raccoon poop can give you encephalitis?


----------



## foxfire (Jun 21, 2011)

Can't wait for CWS to be done. I have had to abandon my normal route to school. And the traffic,  grrrrrrr!:glare:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> This is what TxDOT classifies as "minor"?
> 
> FD is stating 2 hour cooldown on the vehicles before the Crash Investigation Unit can even start.



I'm assuming the fatal was in that pickup there?


----------



## Anjel (Jun 21, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I'm assuming the fatal was in that pickup there?



Wait what pickup?

is that a pick up in front folded in half?

THAT IS NUTS


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 21, 2011)

That's what they're saying, though they havent been able to really see inside the truck to know if there's any more.


The driver of the work truck and the UPS truck that sandwiched the pickup got off with very minor injuries, both refusing transport.  




Though clearly the driver of the work truck has some explaining to do....


----------



## foxfire (Jun 21, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I'm assuming the fatal was in that pickup there?



Question is, is that a pickup?

Oops, hehe should Have read the rest of the thread.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes, it's a pickup.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 21, 2011)

Still somehow managed to spend half an off day at the office doing crap. Really need the trip this weekend to relax and wind down.

Got new brakes on the Land Cruiser, oil changed and ready to go...Is it strange that having my hands covered in still warm wheel bearing grease was satisfying? 

Transport Jockey--take the car. Its freaking hot.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 21, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Still somehow managed to spend half an off day at the office doing crap. Really need the trip this weekend to relax and wind down.
> 
> Got new brakes on the Land Cruiser, oil changed and ready to go...Is it strange that having my hands covered in still warm wheel bearing grease was satisfying?
> 
> Transport Jockey--take the car. Its freaking hot.



Nope, not a bad thing at all  I love getting my hands dirty working on vehicles. 
And I keep thinking the car might be good... but I fall back on how cheap the bike would be to ride out...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

So I'm on my way to the dog park and I look over at a light and there's a guy flat on his back passed out at the bus stop across from my condos. I'm thinking probably drunk (exhibit A would be the 40 ounce bottle of beer he's still clutching) but I figure I'll check it out. I pull into the parking lot grab a pair of gloves from the console and wander over. 4 people are all standing over this guy while he lays there snoring and one of them chimes with with "I'm a doctor" not to be outdone one of the others also chimes in at this point with "My wife and I are also doctors". So it's me in my blue gloves 3 MD's (they really were doctors amazingly enough, only in Houston Medcenter would 3 doctors show up to help a drunk) and a curious bystander all standing there waiting for someone to make a move. So the littlest doctor starts yelling at the guy "Sir are you alright" at which point he grunts opens his eyes and blinks at us all like a hoot owl. One of the other doctors then looks me right in the face and asks "do you have one of those little tenty things? You know the little triangle things that you blow into for CPR I think we may need to do CPR". I'm like WTF and to be fair the other two doctors also look at the gal like she's growing a banana out of her ear. I talk to the guy briefly figure out he's probably just drunk but AOx3 and also very likely he's an illegal. Someone suggests we call 911 I say if we call 911 they will come and arrest the guy so screw it let the guy get on his bus go home and sleep it off. I get in my car and drive off as the guy is ambling off down the street. Just as I come back to the light 2 cop cars come sailing in bracket the guy jump out cuff him and basically carry on like he's the collar of the century.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 21, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Someone suggests we call 911 I say if we call 911 they will come and arrest the guy so screw it let the guy get on his bus go home and sleep it off.


  Stupid.




> 2 cop cars come sailing in bracket the guy jump out cuff him and basically carry on like he's the collar of the century.



Good.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 21, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> So I'm on my way to the dog park and I look over at a light and there's a guy flat on his back passed out at the bus stop across from my condos. I'm thinking probably drunk (exhibit A would be the 40 ounce bottle of beer he's still clutching) but I figure I'll check it out. I pull into the parking lot grab a pair of gloves from the console and wander over. 4 people are all standing over this guy while he lays there snoring and one of them chimes with with "I'm a doctor" not to be outdone one of the others also chimes in at this point with "My wife and I are also doctors". So it's me in my blue gloves 3 MD's (they really were doctors amazingly enough, only in Houston Medcenter would 3 doctors show up to help a drunk) and a curious bystander all standing there waiting for someone to make a move. So the littlest doctor starts yelling at the guy "Sir are you alright" at which point he grunts opens his eyes and blinks at us all like a hoot owl. One of the other doctors then looks me right in the face and asks "do you have one of those little tenty things? You know the little triangle things that you blow into for CPR I think we may need to do CPR". I'm like WTF and to be fair the other two doctors also look at the gal like she's growing a banana out of her ear. I talk to the guy briefly figure out he's probably just drunk but AOx3 and also very likely he's an illegal. Someone suggests we call 911 I say if we call 911 they will come and arrest the guy so screw it let the guy get on his bus go home and sleep it off. I get in my car and drive off as the guy is ambling off down the street. Just as I come back to the light 2 cop cars come sailing in bracket the guy jump out cuff him and basically carry on like he's the collar of the century.



Gotta love do-gooders. I would've let dude sleep it off and stumble off. Why did the cops need to be called?


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Gotta love do-gooders. I would've let dude sleep it off and stumble off. Why did the cops need to be called?
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



I'm sure someone passing by called 911 but I have no idea why someone would have called PD.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 21, 2011)

You mean aside from someone laid passed-out on the side of the road and/or being drunk in public?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah besides the class C misdemeanor that usually gets a ticket and a stern scolding I mean.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 22, 2011)

> it's me in my blue gloves



Two by two, hands of blue.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 22, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Two by two, hands of blue.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_L-uoxmfe8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 22, 2011)

I want a petite lap giraffe. It could be friends with my bonsai kitten!


----------



## Aprz (Jun 22, 2011)

Finished a wonderful chapter on cell communications. About to start reading about cell division.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks like my move to Texas is coming sooner than I thought. I really wish the state would hurry up with my background check.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 22, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> Looks like my move to Texas is coming sooner than I thought. I really wish the state would hurry up with my background check.



My background check took all of a week last year this time... Are they really that much slower this year?


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 22, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> My background check took all of a week last year this time... Are they really that much slower this year?



Going on 2 months


----------



## Sasha (Jun 22, 2011)

They're sifting through all your felony convinctions!


----------



## Asimurk (Jun 22, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> Going on 2 months



Contact them to see what the hold up is?  Well, other than it being Texas of course.  Haha.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Sasha said:


> They're sifting through all your felony convinctions!



Just wait till they find out he communicates with you! Poor guy will never get a job! Hahaha!


Just kidding Sasha, just kidding.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 22, 2011)

They told me that moving from out-of-state usually takes a while.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 22, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> They told me that moving from out-of-state usually takes a while.



It took ours forever when we moved from Alabama 2 years ago. We shaved at least month off the check time by doing the electronic finger print thing in state instead of mail off cards done in Alabama. 

It still took about 6-8 weeks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 22, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> It took ours forever when we moved from Alabama 2 years ago. We shaved at least month off the check time by doing the electronic finger print thing in state instead of mail off cards done in Alabama.
> 
> It still took about 6-8 weeks.



That might be one reason mine didn't take much time at all, is I went down to El Paso and just did the computer fingerprinting in state. That an NM and TX seem to share most info pretty easily.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 22, 2011)

I've been summoned for jury duty.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 22, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I've been summoned for jury duty.



haha nice. Good thing you dont start till the 28th then


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 22, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> It took ours forever when we moved from Alabama 2 years ago. We shaved at least month off the check time by doing the electronic finger print thing in state instead of mail off cards done in Alabama.
> 
> It still took about 6-8 weeks.



I mailed off the card a while ago. A trip to Texas from Southern California takes some planning and lot's of money, so it wasn't very practical to do the electronic prints. I just hope I get the card soon.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 22, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I've been summoned for jury duty.



Fortunately, anyone who works for my service gets a pass on jury duty. When we get summoned, we just forward the notice to HR and they get us cleared. It's been over 6 years since I stepped foot in a jury box


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 22, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> Fortunately, anyone who works for my service gets a pass on jury duty. When we get summoned, we just forward the notice to HR and they get us cleared. It's been over 6 years since I stepped foot in a jury box



I have been summoned twice. And I actually want to do it. But I have been DQed both times because I am a Sheriff's Office employee I think. :-S


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 22, 2011)

I somehow got selected for a child abuse trial even though the arresting agency was the Sheriff's Department I volunteered extensively with (SAR) and I went to high school with the victim.  I made this all clear to them but was still selected.

It was very interesting to see a criminal trial for the first time, but I felt really bad for the victim because I could tell she recognized me and was uncomfortable.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 22, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I finally figured out what motorcycle I'm getting, now I just have to choose a color. This is harder than picking the bike. :unsure:



Speaking of motorcycles......it will be interesting when I ride mine from California to Texas.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 22, 2011)

Actually I should be more specific......

It will be interesting because I have had nothing but problems with my bike. What I really should do is take it out back and put a few bullets in it.....


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 22, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> Actually I should be more specific......
> 
> It will be interesting because I have had nothing but problems with my bike. What I really should do is take it out back and put a few bullets in it.....



What kind of bike do you have?


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 22, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> What kind of bike do you have?



Kawasaki Vulcan (1500)


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 22, 2011)

I threw a rod in it a long time ago, had to rebuild the engine, and it has never been the same.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 22, 2011)

1) Boil water in mug
2) Add coffee crystals to boiling water
3) Clean up the overflow from the bad chemical reaction of adding the crystals to boiling water
4) Treat burns
5) Dump out the remaining 1/5 of coffee remaining in mug
6) Add coffee crystals to mug
7) Add water to mug
8) Place mug in microwave watch intently so as to avoid boiling over
9) Sip coffee
10) Spit coffee all over yourself because it's too hot
11) Treat burns
12) Repeat steps 6-8
13) Wait 5 minutes after coffee has been mixed with water
14) Enjoy your Maxwell House Coffee made with coffee crystals! 

Instant coffee my ***!


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Instant coffee my ***!



Bro, go to Starbucks


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 22, 2011)

Yay getting ready to go in for my weekly 36. Lets see what the county throws at me tonight. 
*starts humming*start your day with a DOA, do-da


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 22, 2011)

Packing up the house. I can't wait to get on the road and start the new job! I am so done with Washington.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 22, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Yay getting ready to go in for my weekly 36. Lets see what the county throws at me tonight.
> **starts humming*start your day with a DOA, do-da*



This is a universal phenomenon, then?  We went a solid week, with 5 shifts, once...DOA every shift.  And the system was messing around with the MPDS dispatching that downgraded cardiac arrests to priority 3 (no lights and sirens) if the patient was "cold and dead in a warm environment."  But they'd forget to cancel fire, and we'd show up 10-12 minutes later with fire all sweating and cussing us...rolling up with no lights and siren when they'd been working the arrest by themselves all that time.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 22, 2011)

heh.  That P3 Cardiac Arrest thing didn't last very long at all.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm just looking to avoid a repeat of the six in 5 hours from yesterday (two of which were mine).


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 22, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> heh.  That P3 Cardiac Arrest thing didn't last very long at all.



We actually still do this. It's dispatched as "obvious death" though.


----------



## foxfire (Jun 22, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Instant coffee my ***!


Dude, just go to Starbucks like brown said. It is safer that way


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 22, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> We actually still do this. It's dispatched as "obvious death" though.



We just had too many screw ups in the first week for ANYBODY to go for it in the future.  I think our callers were just exceptionally stupid or something.  We had 2 ROSCs off of P3 arrests, and that's when the medical director pulled the plug on it.  

He thought that the risk/benefit thing wasn't working out.

I guess....lol.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 22, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Dude, just go to Starbucks like brown said. It is safer that way


Keuring's K-cup brewing system is the bee's knees :wub:.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 22, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> We just had too many screw ups in the first week for ANYBODY to go for it in the future.  I think our callers were just exceptionally stupid or something.  We had 2 ROSCs off of P3 arrests, and that's when the medical director pulled the plug on it.
> 
> He thought that the risk/benefit thing wasn't working out.
> 
> I guess....lol.



We haven't had anything like this, although I'm not sure why we run P1 to a witnessed arrest that's nearly an hour away either.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 22, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Keuring's K-cup brewing system is the bee's knees :wub:.



Oh, yes.  We shopped around for an orthodontist for my oldest, and I knew I had the right place when they said I was welcome to make myself a cup of coffee any time I was waiting for her.

They weren't even more expensive, and they came highly recommended from my friends.

K-cup- FOR THE WIN!!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 22, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Oh, yes.  We shopped around for an orthodontist for my oldest, and I knew I had the right place when they said I was welcome to make myself a cup of coffee any time I was waiting for her.
> 
> They weren't even more expensive, and they came highly recommended from my friends.
> 
> K-cup- FOR THE WIN!!



My dentist has complimentary K-cups and a brewer in her waiting room as well


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 22, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Keuring's K-cup brewing system is the bee's knees :wub:.



I second that. I just need to fork out the cash to get one.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 22, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> I second that. I just need to fork out the cash to get one.



Wife and I figure we've paid for the thing in money saved going out for coffee.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 22, 2011)

Does anyone have any advice on not-so-expensive ways to move my stuff half-way across the country?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 22, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> Does anyone have any advice on not-so-expensive ways to move my stuff half-way across the country?



Have you ever seen Sanford and Son.....


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 22, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Wife and I figure we've paid for the thing in money saved going out for coffee.



Well, I use a regular coffee maker. The problem is cleaning it and using the entire pot for just me. My wife never drinks coffee and filling the thing up is just overkill for me. Lately I have been using the instant coffee bags, which gets the job done I guess.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Psh, last time I went to Starbucks the coffee tasted like my partner's car smells: Oscar the Grouch's bathroom ash tray.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 22, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> Does anyone have any advice on not-so-expensive ways to move my stuff half-way across the country?



Ive rented a Penske truck in the past. Cheaper than u-haul and a lot nicer.


----------



## exodus (Jun 22, 2011)

Just applied for AMR in Riverside, Palm Springs, and Redlands... Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 23, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Keuring's K-cup brewing system is the bee's knees :wub:.



Hell yah it is. Mine has saved me a fortune and at the same time has taken a chunk out of Starbucks bottom line.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 23, 2011)

*I still vote for the original yellow gingham Mr Coffee.*

Two moving parts and one wasn't needed (the little hatch over the top water inpour)...or was there one? NO siphon tube to go bad.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 23, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Ive rented a Penske truck in the past. Cheaper than u-haul and a lot nicer.



2nd that one.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 23, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Ive rented a Penske truck in the past. Cheaper than u-haul and a lot nicer.



Do they offer trailers?


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 23, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> Two moving parts and one wasn't needed (the little hatch over the top water inpour)...or was there one? NO siphon tube to go bad.



I'm a fan of my French press, it's simple and straight forward, just a pain to clean.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 23, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm a fan of my French press, it's simple and straight forward, just a pain to clean.



I like the french press too but I'm way to lazy to deal with it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 23, 2011)

This is shaping up to be an interesting night...


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 23, 2011)

We just spent 4 hours covering our busiest area....with no calls. That's never happened. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 23, 2011)

I know the feeling. Tones have dropped all night... But they've been for our other two trucks all night. I've ran one call so far. I'm bored now.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 23, 2011)

This guy didn't have a leg to stand on last night.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 23, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> This guy didn't have a leg to stand on last night.



Gripper socks!!!!!! I want a pair of those and a PVC rolling chair with flames on the side whenever I'm put in a nursing home. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## fast65 (Jun 23, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> I know the feeling. Tones have dropped all night... But they've been for our other two trucks all night. I've ran one call so far. I'm bored now.



Same thing happened here last night, two calls earlier in the day, then all of the other units kept getting dispatched out. At least we did get moved up for coverage at 0100 for 45 minutes :/


----------



## jonesy0924 (Jun 23, 2011)

I would like to say it feels like the gates of hell outside right now....thanks to who ever complained about the cold this winter.....:wacko:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 23, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> I know the feeling. Tones have dropped all night... But they've been for our other two trucks all night. I've ran one call so far. I'm bored now.



Not a single call for my truck yesterday.  And only 3 of the other 4 trucks ran calls... 1 each.  So 3 calls for 5 trucks in 24 hours.


It was nice and quiet for a change.  ^_^


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 23, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Not a single call for my truck yesterday.  And only 3 of the other 4 trucks ran calls... 1 each.  So 3 calls for 5 trucks in 24 hours.
> 
> 
> It was nice and quiet for a change.  ^_^



All y'all are @sses. I'm sure I have 36 more hours of death and destruction to look forward to.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 23, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> All y'all are @sses. I'm sure I have 36 more hours of death and destruction to look forward to.



Hey... I had to do 2 hours with a certain Regional Director doing a DSHS level inspection of my unit, touching every single thing, checking every single date.... AND got held till 9:30 for a mandatory station meeting with said RD AND the big man.


I say that's plenty fair.  



(PS, mandatory meeting had nothing to do with me)


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 23, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Hey... I had to do 2 hours with a certain Regional Director doing a DSHS level inspection of my unit, touching every single thing, checking every single date.... AND got held till 9:30 for a mandatory station meeting with said RD AND the big man.
> 
> 
> I say that's plenty fair.



I still haven't met the big man yet. They may be hiding me .


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 23, 2011)

Not that big man.  The big man below THE big man.  AS.



Maybe they're afraid you'll smack him?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 23, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Not that big man.  The big man below THE big man.  AS.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they're afraid you'll smack him?



THAT big man I know well. More than I would like due to recent events.

(Not that I've got a complaint about him, but well, you know)


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like I get to get my CPR instructors cert this weekend before I head for Texas.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 23, 2011)

It's 

Q

U

I

E

T


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> It's
> 
> Q
> 
> ...



I want sushi.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 23, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> I want sushi.


 
you should come to MI. Corner of 13 and woodward. Dance around on the side of the road and distract someone...Cause an accident. And let me respond. 

Just make sure no one really gets hurt.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 23, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> I want sushi.



Mmmm wasabi.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 23, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> I want sushi.


 
and hey are you the droid medic? lol


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> you should come to MI. Corner of 13 and woodward. Dance around on the side of the road and distract someone...Cause an accident. And let me respond.
> 
> Just make sure no one really gets hurt.



At WBRO?


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 23, 2011)

Life lesson: all exes are crazy. Period.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 23, 2011)

New boots arrived before I went to work. Ahh....happy feet. 




Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 23, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Life lesson: all exes are crazy. Period.



Otherwise they wouldn't be an
ex. 

The corollary? If your ex isn't crazy, YOU were the crazy one.


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 23, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Looks like I get to get my CPR instructors cert this weekend before I head for Texas.




What's the process like to get the instructor certif. like? I know its through either red cross or AHA but yeah...


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 23, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Otherwise they wouldn't be an
> ex.
> 
> The corollary? If your ex isn't crazy, YOU were the crazy one.



Absolutely true. I have about 3 crazy exes and I fully recognize I am at least one person's crazy ex. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 23, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> At WBRO?



Mmhmm you get a gold star if you know what post that is  lol


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Mmhmm you get a gold star if you know what post that is  lol



408? No idea lol. Those posts are gonna be a PITA to learn.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 24, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> 408? No idea lol. Those posts are gonna be a PITA to learn.



Lol 430. 

And it took me about a month to learn. I know all the basic ones. I forgot half the ALS ones though. It comes up on marvelous which one it is though when you get sent there.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> and hey are you the droid medic? lol



Why yes I am


----------



## Anjel (Jun 24, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> Why yes I am



haha nice


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Lol 430.
> 
> And it took me about a month to learn. I know all the basic ones. I forgot half the ALS ones though. It comes up on marvelous which one it is though when you get sent there.



Gah. Well, at least I was in the 400's :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Jun 24, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Gah. Well, at least I was in the 400's :unsure:



lol yea you'd really be screwed if you didnt know that lol

408 is the main ALS post. So gold star for knowing that lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> lol yea you'd really be screwed if you didnt know that lol
> 
> 408 is the main ALS post. So gold star for knowing that lol



Why so complicated? Why must they say ALS 123 Post at 408? Wouldn't "ALS 123 post at first and main" work just as well, if not better? Plain English, right?


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 24, 2011)

Posts? What are those? Gosh Brown goes to the ambulance station


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> haha nice



I run medicmadness as well


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 24, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Why so complicated? Why must they say ALS 123 Post at 408? Wouldn't "ALS 123 post at first and main" work just as well, if not better? Plain English, right?



That's how we do it. "medic 121 post at Cook and I10"


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 24, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Why so complicated? Why must they say ALS 123 Post at 408? Wouldn't "ALS 123 post at first and main" work just as well, if not better? Plain English, right?



We did the street names till a few months ago when someone had the bright idea to use mapbook grids instead. No one ever went to the wrong place when using street names. Now dispatch and crews get it wrong--but dispatch won't go back to the old way. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 24, 2011)

Sigh. To think my first company simply had predesigned posting locations called "Charlie spots."


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 24, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Sigh. To think my first company simply had predesigned posting locations called "Charlie spots."



That is because it seems there is lots of petty calls for transport your ambulance might as well be a bus .... and what do people use in Boston for public transit, thats right, the Charlie card 

/serious piss take


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 24, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> That is because it seems there is lots of petty calls for transport your ambulance might as well be a bus .... and what do people use in Boston for public transit, thats right, the Charlie card
> 
> /serious piss take



...but my first company was in Southern California...


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 24, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...but my first company was in Southern California...



Bro you totally killed it ...


----------



## MMiz (Jun 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> lol yea you'd really be screwed if you didnt know that lol
> 
> 408 is the main ALS post. So gold star for knowing that lol


Spend most of your day at 430?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 24, 2011)

I am certain that my personal hell is nothing but a string of early mornings, one right after the other. 

I hate early mornings!!!!! Not a morning person at all. Why can't shift run from 0900-2100??? That'd be awesome!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 24, 2011)

How cute. Hotel and Anjel coworkers. They'll be sitting next to eachother posting on EMTLife.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 24, 2011)

Since we all know Hotel posts on EMTLife on his dates!


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Since we all know Hotel posts on EMTLife on his dates!



Lmao. 

I'm never going to live that down, am I? She was in the bathroom when I posted. It's not like I did it from right across the table.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 24, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Lmao.
> 
> I'm never going to live that down, am I? She was in the bathroom when I posted. It's not like I did it from right across the table.



Nope, never gonna live it down.  Sorry!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I'm never going to live that down, am I? She was in the bathroom when I posted. It's not like I did it from right across the table.


The issue is you even THOUGHT of EMTLife, let alone posting on it, on a date.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 24, 2011)

whatevs. i post on emtlife after sex. sometimes before!


----------



## Combat_Medic (Jun 24, 2011)

we at least not during :lol:


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 24, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> whatevs. i post on emtlife after sex. sometimes before!



Most people go with a cigarette...but whatever floats your boat


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2011)

I wish I could have my boat floated.... :sad:


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 24, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I wish I could float my boat.... :sad:



I'm sure there's any number of 3's at the bar around 2am who would be willing to float said boat....


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 24, 2011)

i was thinking he meant viagra...


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 24, 2011)

Combat_Medic said:


> we at least not during :lol:



if i had 4 hands... or maybe a voice - type conversion kit...


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2011)

Fixed due to jimis pessimism.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 24, 2011)

MMiz said:


> Spend most of your day at 430?




Usually the last half. once the dialysis calls are done.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 24, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> if i had 4 hands... or maybe a voice - type conversion kit...


"...but the real issue facing EMS in the OH GOD! OH GOD! OH GOD! future is education...."


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2011)

I just hurt myself laughing...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 24, 2011)

"You ain't never gonna get me back to town alive, boy."

"Then I'll get you there dead... boy."


----------



## Sasha (Jun 24, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> whatevs. i post on emtlife after sex. sometimes before!



Sex with a blow up doll doesnt count in this conversation.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2011)

Trying to find a local agency that has an airway dummy I can use to get some ETI practice in... no luck so far...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Sex with a blow up doll doesnt count in this conversation.



HA! Sasha's my new hero


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 24, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Trying to find a local agency that has an airway dummy I can use to get some ETI practice in... no luck so far...



We've got three, but I don't think you want to come all the way to NE WA just to your ETs. :-S


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> We've got three, but I don't think you want to come all the way to NE WA just to your ETs. :-S



Lol considering i have the first part of my cpr instructors. Course today, not really  i'm probably just over worrying about the testing mondays and i haven't gotten a tube in four months or so...


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 24, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I wish I could have my boat floated.... :sad:









Need Brown say more?


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Sex with a blow up doll doesnt count in this conversation.



...Rescue Annie isn't a blow up doll...


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 24, 2011)

Alright, let's remember this is a family friendly site, this thread included.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 24, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Alright, let's remember this is a family friendly site, this thread included.



Does that mean we have some sort of play area with blocks and toys that the whackers can go play with so not to distract the rest of us profishernal Amberlance Officers?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2011)

My 250R died  No idea why... turned it off at the coffee shop, and now it won't start at all. Cranking, just not catching. When I get back from TX I'll tear it down if it won't start by then


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 24, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Fixed due to jimis pessimism.



what did i miss? what was i pessimistic about?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Sex with a blow up doll doesnt count in this conversation.



Those are some strange fantasies, Sasha.

and just because you turned me down doesn't mean there are not other cute little blonde girls who won't give me a chance!


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 24, 2011)

Bored


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2011)

She has the mentality of one...


h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Jun 24, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Bored



How are you bored we are texting :-(


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 24, 2011)

Linuss said:


> She has the mentality of one...
> 
> 
> h34r:



What?


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> How are you bored we are texting :-(



Maybe he doesn't like you, duh


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> What?



Redhead....


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 24, 2011)

Brown just noticed Badger is on Team Brown .....

Not that Brown goes for that sort of thing


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 24, 2011)

I didn't realize that was still up there...

Fixed


----------



## Sasha (Jun 24, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown just noticed Badger is on Team Brown .....
> 
> Not that Brown goes for that sort of thing



He's Team Sasha.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 24, 2011)

This damn background check is taking forever! I just want it to be done!!!!!


----------



## Anjel (Jun 24, 2011)

Offer stands again tonight. 13 and woodward. 

Come do something stupid. Lol ill take care of you.


----------



## nemedic (Jun 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Offer stands again tonight. 13 and woodward.
> 
> Come do something stupid. Lol ill take care of you.



If I can find it, I'll fly my ultra light right into the middle of the street, wearing a giant chicken costume. I'll parachute out, and pick fights with the Lookie loos. I'll even pretend to not understand human, and do nothing but cluck and flap my arms. I can even pretend to lay an egg, but I'll save how for another post


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4-e4nlfdRI[/YOUTUBE]

Of course, the first thing your chicken costume plan brings to mind.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 24, 2011)

nemedic said:


> If I can find it, I'll fly my ultra light right into the middle of the street, wearing a giant chicken costume. I'll parachute out, and pick fights with the Lookie loos. I'll even pretend to not understand human, and do nothing but cluck and flap my arms. I can even pretend to lay an egg, but I'll save how for another post



Thanks you are the best. I get off in 2hrs so chop chop. Or should I say...cluck cluck


----------



## nemedic (Jun 24, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4-e4nlfdRI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Of course, the first thing your chicken costume plan brings to mind.



I was thinking something like this:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpoki4wBwtA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Or this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJbktQXbHsM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Specifically 0:45-1:05ish


----------



## nemedic (Jun 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Thanks you are the best. I get off in 2hrs so chop chop. Or should I say...cluck cluck



And when the random onlookers ask what happened, you can honestly reply "plane crash!". Though I think with actual plane crashes, the proper response might be "shark attack". If need be, I'll fly low and sling load a great white under the plane


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 24, 2011)

My partner and I found a police DUI checkpoint with no cars on the road so of course we start weaving in and out of the road acting like we are drunk. They stop us and have us do the field tests (all jokingly of course). We failed and they put us in handcuffs :huh:


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 25, 2011)

firefite said:


> My partner and I found a police DUI checkpoint with no cars on the road so of course we start weaving in and out of the road acting like we are drunk. They stop us and have us do the field tests (all jokingly of course). We failed and they put us in handcuffs :huh:



Oh snap 

*Brown rummages round for the remote looking for a channel that has COPS on it


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 25, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Oh snap
> 
> *Brown rummages round for the remote looking for a channel that has COPS on it



I saw my dad on an episode of cops once. Seriously.

He was driving down a road in my home town while a police chase was in progress and the copcar with the camera man had to swerve around him because he didn't see or hear the cop and the camera man panned across him for a few seconds.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> He's Team Sasha.



What gives you that idea? :huh:   


Also,  I've figured out what I want to do with my life, and it has nothing to do with medicine...


----------



## exodus (Jun 25, 2011)

New pain chart for our ambulance: http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/02/boyfriend-doesnt-have-ebola-probably.html


----------



## nemedic (Jun 25, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> What gives you that idea? :huh:
> 
> 
> Also,  I've figured out what I want to do with my life, and it has nothing to do with medicine...



I think hotel is team nemedic....... kinda like herpes..............sneaks up on you, and impossible to get rid of.....


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 25, 2011)

exodus said:


> New pain chart for our ambulance: http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/02/boyfriend-doesnt-have-ebola-probably.html



Thats the Wong-Baker paediatric pain scale charts, its freaking awesome Brown loves it


----------



## Anjel (Jun 25, 2011)

So....

Shift ended. 

2 hours late! 

No chickens, planes, or shark attacks.

Disappointed.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2011)

Ugh. I'm freaking nervous about the written test for MCHD... I'm looking over the standing orders just to make sure I know what EMT-Is are authorized to do.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 25, 2011)

I hate those 0300 calls where dispatch apparently didn't do their job 100% correctly and you only get half the info? You know, paged to a mechanical fall. Show up, 70 YOF who got up to go to the bathroom, passed out on the way back to bed. Conscious, responds to verbal, breathing fine, great pulse, bp a tad bit low. Leave basic partner to do vitals, go to the next room to get my IV/drug bag. No sooner do I grab it then I hear my parter holler, "Uhhhhh, Joe! Get in here, she isn't breathing!" Start bagging her. A minute later I feel for a carotid, get two beats, then nothing. Crap. No pulse, apparent PEA, (why don't I ever get to shock anyone???) no heart sounds. Ugh..... Load up and transport 5 mins to hospital. Called after two rounds in the ER. 

Don't you love those calls?


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 25, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I hate those 0300 calls where dispatch apparently didn't do their job 100% correctly and you only get half the info? You know, paged to a mechanical fall. Show up, 70 YOF who got up to go to the bathroom, passed out on the way back to bed. Conscious, responds to verbal, breathing fine, great pulse, bp a tad bit low. Leave basic partner to do vitals, go to the next room to get my IV/drug bag. No sooner do I grab it then I hear my parter holler, "Uhhhhh, Joe! Get in here, she isn't breathing!" Start bagging her. A minute later I feel for a carotid, get two beats, then nothing. Crap. No pulse, apparent PEA, (why don't I ever get to shock anyone???) no heart sounds. Ugh..... Load up and transport 5 mins to hospital. Called after two rounds in the ER.
> 
> Don't you love those calls?



Sounds like they got the fall part 100% correctly. :lol:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 25, 2011)

*sigh*

You ever get stuck on a never ending argument that the facts prove youre right, yet people still proclaim youre wrong? 



Yeah....spent 30 minutes arguing about P waves this morning....


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 25, 2011)

Linuss said:


> *sigh*
> 
> You ever get stuck on a never ending argument that the facts prove youre right, yet people still proclaim youre wrong?
> 
> ...



Let's hear about the argument


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 25, 2011)

According to some people I work with,  p waves are the result of the SA node, and the SA node alone. 


Despite being asked about multifocal atrial tachycardia, how they can tell the difference between the SA node and another foci firing, and what other factors. 



People, I dont argue that which I can't back up with facts.   Yet, another medic with 20 years experience has GOT to be right compared to a relatively new medic...right? .


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 25, 2011)

Linuss said:


> According to some people I work with,  p waves are the result of the SA node, and the SA node alone.
> 
> 
> Despite being asked about multifocal atrial tachycardia, how they can tell the difference between the SA node and another foci firing, and what other factors.
> ...



Older medics...hell many NEW medics are taught in terms of absolutes. If you fail to think in absolutes, then you must be wrong.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 25, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Older medics...hell many NEW medics are taught in terms of absolutes. If you fail to think in absolutes, then you must be wrong.



My basic instructor said there is only one absolute. 

"All absolutes are bad."


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 25, 2011)

You are correct Linuss but at least you did not experience what some of the intense hatred and abuse that our Degree Ambulance Officers did when the BHSc first came out.  

Some of the old vocational Post Proficiency/Advanced Ambulance Aid or National Diploma (Ambulance Paramedic) Officers absolute hate Degree Paramedics and do not hide it.  Why? Because they feel threatened and probably inferior due to the disparate knowledge base between the vocational qualification and the Degree.'


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 25, 2011)

Linuss said:


> According to some people I work with,  p waves are the result of the SA node, and the SA node alone.
> 
> 
> Despite being asked about multifocal atrial tachycardia, how they can tell the difference between the SA node and another foci firing, and what other factors.
> ...



Please inform them that not only are they wrong, they must also be concurrently stupid.  How could they not have anything since they earned their patches


----------



## fast65 (Jun 25, 2011)

There are at least two festivals in town and it's beautiful outside...yet only one call today for a sprained ankle. Are there no more sick people in the world?


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 25, 2011)

fast65 said:


> There are at least two festivals in town and it's beautiful outside...yet only one call today for a sprained ankle. Are there no more sick people in the world?



You're in Oregon for God sake man, that's one step above Tumbleweed Pines, Arkansas or Podunk Corners, Kansas ... what do you expect? 

Oh BTW Oregon is pretty.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 25, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> You're in Oregon for God sake man, that's one step above Tumbleweed Pines, Arkansas or Podunk Corners, Kansas ... what do you expect?
> 
> Oh BTW Oregon is pretty.



very good point sir  I at least expect some sort of fall or perhaps a case of alcohol poisoning


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 25, 2011)

fast65 said:


> very good point sir  I at least expect some sort of fall or perhaps a case of alcohol poisoning



If Portland is anything to go by, people in Oregon are too responsible and civic minded to do that.

Oregon, the Canada of America


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 25, 2011)

Took the kids to see Cars 2 today. I have to agree with the reviews, not one of Pixar's better efforts, but....

...a part of me can't help but enjoy anything involving motorsports that turn right .


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2011)

Car is almost loaded for the trip tomorrow... Just gotta wire in a power outlet so I have power for the phone and Zune and GPS during the trip...
And this is the PAT I get to do on Monday 

   1. Begin at ambulance remove equipment loaded hydraulic stretcher from ambulance.
   2. Proceed to and complete the stretcher obstacle course
   3. Proceed with loaded stretcher to the drill tower
   4. Remove the equipment from stretcher and place on ground
   5. Each candidate will carry a bag and monitor 50 feet and return to the entrance to the drill tower.
   6. Candidates while carrying the equipment climb the two interior stair wells within the drill tower to the third level.
   7. Set the equipment down on the third level
   8. Within 10 seconds begin 2 minutes of quality chest compressions without ventilation.
   9. Upon completion of chest compressions retrieve equipment exit through the upper door to the exterior stairs.  Descend the exterior stairs.
  10. Upon arriving at ground level set the equipment down and intubate the manikin in accordance with Texas DSHS standards.
  11. Proceed to the scoop stretcher with manikin secured to it.  Pickup the scoop stretcher, carry it to the stretcher and secure it.
  12. Move the loaded stretcher to the ambulance
  13. Load the loaded stretcher into the ambulance
  14. Transfer the scoop stretcher from the stretcher to the bench.
  15. Return the scoop stretcher to the stretcher
  16. Remove the loaded stretcher from the ambulance
  17. Move the loaded stretcher back to the drill tower
  18. Reload equipment onto the stretcher and secure
  19. Move the loaded stretcher to the ambulance
  20. Load the stretcher into the ambulance


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 25, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Car is almost loaded for the trip tomorrow... Just gotta wire in a power outlet so I have power for the phone and Zune and GPS during the trip...
> And this is the PAT I get to do on Monday
> 
> 1. Begin at ambulance remove equipment loaded hydraulic stretcher from ambulance.
> ...



They forgot step 21 resuscitate medic candidate after he has a heart attack.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2011)

Why? It doesn't really sound that bad... However I'm not looking forward to doing it in a place with actual humidity. 100+* weather like we've had here I'm good with... adding humidity to it makes me cranky


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 25, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> They forgot step 21 resuscitate medic candidate after he has a heart attack.



Yeah no shirt mate, our fitness test consists of carrying a dummy down two flights of stairs in a stair chair, doing 20 press ups, lifting the dummy into the ambulance and walking a couple hundred meters with the Thomas Pack and a 25kg boxing bag.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 25, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> They forgot step 21 resuscitate medic candidate after he has a heart attack.



Holy hell... You aren't kidding. 

That just sounds nuts. I wouldn't be able to do it I don't think. 

I have never even seen a scoop stretcher lol


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 25, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I have never even seen a scoop stretcher lol



OMG Brown feels sorry for you, Brown loves the scoop stretcher, it's just absolutely fab


----------



## Anjel (Jun 25, 2011)

Read this to my sister today...


----------



## foxfire (Jun 26, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> They forgot step 21 resuscitate medic candidate after he has a heart attack.


No kidding!! I agree with angel, I am not sure I would be able to do it without being totally wiped out at the end.
That is a lot of steps to remember, or are you told every few steps what needs doing? Jw


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Read this to my sister today...



Damn straight! 

Mrs Brown would disagree probably ...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2011)

foxfire said:


> No kidding!! I agree with angel, I am not sure I would be able to do it without being totally wiped out at the end.
> That is a lot of steps to remember, or are you told every few steps what needs doing? Jw



I'm hoping someone will pace you and remind you what to do.. otherwise I'm screwed


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 26, 2011)

I just took a PAT that was called a "functional job assessment" of what we do. Treadmill and stair stepper with loaded medic gear bags, 2 minutes of CPR, push and pull some weight on a sled to simulate a stretcher, walk with gear bags on a trampoline to simulate the beach. And throughout there were manual dexterity tests to see if you could intubate or start a line after vigorous activity. Not hard, by any stretch, but still kind of nerve wracking with all of the events stacked up and a constant HR check after each event.

It was a strange PAT.  

MEDIC in Charlotte has an interesting one too. There is a video of it on the website, www.medic911.com. It's called the MedPAT.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> I just took a PAT that was called a "functional job assessment" of what we do. Treadmill and stair stepper with loaded medic gear bags, 2 minutes of CPR, push and pull some weight on a sled to simulate a stretcher, walk with gear bags on a trampoline to simulate the beach. And throughout there were manual dexterity tests to see if you could intubate or start a line after vigorous activity. Not hard, by any stretch, but still kind of nerve wracking with all of the events stacked up and a constant HR check after each event.
> 
> It was a strange PAT.
> 
> MEDIC in Charlotte has an interesting one too. There is a video of it on the website, www.medic911.com. It's called the MedPAT.



That sounds kinda fun too... but the HR check would kill me. I'm in decent shape (or at least I rarely get out of breath under exertion), but my heart rate is usually high to begin with.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 26, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> That sounds kinda fun too... but the HR check would kill me. I'm in decent shape (or at least I rarely get out of breath under exertion), but my heart rate is usually high to begin with.



Same here. I started the test, at rest at 90. Yikes.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 26, 2011)

90?? Yikes man. Guessing it was just nerves? I sit in the low 60s with a bp of 100s/60s, but I also have mandatory physical training every day I am at work and I am young so that might have something to do with it...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, I just turned 42 and I'm still pretty active. I've just always been tachy. :/


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 26, 2011)

Is there a top end number you have to be under at the conclusion of the test? I would assume it would be a percentage above your baseline but I haven't ever been through a PAT besides swim/run/paddle tests that had no HR check.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> 90?? Yikes man. Guessing it was just nerves? I sit in the low 60s with a bp of 100s/60s, but I also have mandatory physical training every day I am at work and I am young so that might have something to do with it...



When I was in top running shape I had a resting HR of 40. I'm not nearly in as good of shape anymore but still sit low 50s. Unfortunately I was blessed with the genetics of hypertension, so I have to fight to keep my systolic below 130 (a fight I usually fail...), though diastolic stays in the 60s


----------



## Anjel (Jun 26, 2011)

*Just cause we are sharing*

My resting HR is usually around 80-110. It likes to bounce around a lot. 

Highest it ever was when I was laying in bed was 168. 

Docs have no idea why. lol

I dont have hypertension, high cholesterol or anything like that. Started when I was 19.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 26, 2011)

It's a gift and a curse. If I stand up too fast I get light headed pretty easily. Haven't hit the floor yet, though. (knock on wood) But did scare the EMT in the one nasty MVA I have been in.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 26, 2011)

What I can't figure out is how my resting HR is like 54 but my BP is typically 130/90ish. :wacko:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 26, 2011)

Smoker? Not accusing, just a thought. arteriosclerosis can cause elevated BP even with a low resting HR.

I smoke, worst habit I ever started, and hardest ever to get rid of.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I smoke, worst habit I ever started, and hardest ever to get rid of.



Mrs Brown is Browns best, and worst, habit  

*Ducks flying skillet, phew!

Brown's resting HR is like 60 and BP eh .... maybe 100 on a hypertensive day


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 26, 2011)

One of these days she's gonna catch you with that skillet man haha.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> One of these days she's gonna catch you with that skillet man haha.



Probably, and she has a habit of tickling Brown silly too


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm strongly considering doing a insulting poem about the type of person we have run into at scenes.  You all know them they are the rubberneckers.  The ones who travel down seldom travelled streets whenever police fire or EMS is present on a call.  The ones who drive slowly or stop and gawk blocking the street so the emergency vehicle can't get out.  We all know them well, the rubbernecker.  When I do get the poem done I will post it in the Humour section.


----------



## foxfire (Jun 26, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> What I can't figure out is how my resting HR is like 54 but my BP is typically 130/90ish. :wacko:


Hm, that is interesting,  wonder why. 
I set at 56 at rest. BP has always been low, about 98/60. Used to run a lot, but now don't have the energy.  Would love to get back to it someday. Freaked out a few classmates during assessment  practise time. I would be laying on the floor playing the unconscious pt and they would apply four lead and see 54ish. And then I would speed the rate up and slow it back down in intervals. The students truly thought something was wrong with me.  h34r: took them a lot of convincing that I was doing it to mess with their mind.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> It's a gift and a curse. If I stand up too fast I get light headed pretty easily. Haven't hit the floor yet, though. (knock on wood) But did scare the EMT in the one nasty MVA I have been in.



I have that same problem. My resting heart rate is 58 and B/P is 106/68. If I stand up to fast I almost black out. The lowest my B/P has ever gotten was 82/40. I had no vision and hardly any hearing. I was close to getting 911 called for me. I was showing all the classic signs of shock. It wasn't fun at all :glare:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2011)

Car is loaded, I'm showered, got everything ready to go... Guess next stop is Conroe


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nope. Don't smoke, don't drink, don't do nothing really. I eat mostly healthy. (Occasionally have a burger at the 50s diner or something.....) I run 5 days a week. Work out at the gym at least 4 days a week. Plus, I live on a farm so I'm working even when I'm not at work, if you know what I mean. 

I just don't get it.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 26, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Nope. Don't smoke, don't drink, don't do nothing really. I eat mostly healthy. (Occasionally have a burger at the 50s diner or something.....) I run 5 days a week. Work out at the gym at least 4 days a week. Plus, I live on a farm so I'm working even when I'm not at work, if you know what I mean.
> 
> I just don't get it.



It happens. Boyfriend has been in the 140/90+ range. He also doesn't smoke, eats well and exercises daily. He does have a significant family history of HTN though.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 26, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Same here. I started the test, at rest at 90. Yikes.



Yeah I run in 90's resting heart rate as well. Not good.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 26, 2011)

$3 beanie = one of the best investments I've made. The best part is I can pull it down to cover my eyes when I'm napping during the day at station.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 26, 2011)

fortsmithman said:


> I'm strongly considering doing a insulting poem about the type of person we have run into at scenes.  You all know them they are the rubberneckers.  The ones who travel down seldom travelled streets whenever police fire or EMS is present on a call.  The ones who drive slowly or stop and gawk blocking the street so the emergency vehicle can't get out.  We all know them well, the rubbernecker.  When I do get the poem done I will post it in the Humour section.



The best part about rubberneckers are the secondary collisions. I've had a few 911 calls for accidents in which I've heard another nearby crash involving entirely different cars in the background


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 26, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> $3 beanie = one of the best investments I've made. The best part is I can pull it down to cover my eyes when I'm napping during the day at station.



Just don't do it at a bank I found out the hard way they take a dim view on such shenanigans. Wonderful word shenanigans.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 26, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Yeah I run in 90's resting heart rate as well. Not good.



Even when I was biking every day and running, I was still tachy. Very strange.

I guess I'll just deal with it.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 26, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just don't do it at a bank I found out the hard way they take a dim view on such shenanigans. Wonderful word shenanigans.



I swear to god I'll pistol whip the next guy that says shenanigans.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 26, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I swear to god I'll pistol whip the next guy that says shenanigans.



"What's the name of that restaurant you like, the one with the cheese sticks and the stuff in the wall?"


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2011)

Let's see if I even make it to Conroe without a heat stroke


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 26, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Let's see if I even make it to Conroe without a heat stroke



No AC in the TransportJockeymobile?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 26, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Let's see if I even make it to Conroe without a heat stroke



So I know you're coming to Texas but where are you ending up again? I'm in Houston if you come anywhere by here and need a place to stay the night. I have A/C.

Ok Just reread old posts. Not sure how I missed it but are you coming out to test for MCFD? That's my neck of the woods if you need a place to stay let me know. I might have to go to work but I can leave a key under the mat for yah.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 26, 2011)

Who here has used HypeM.com? I've been finding some freakin' sweet mashups and remixes on there all morning.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> So I know you're coming to Texas but where are you ending up again? I'm in Houston if you come anywhere by here and need a place to stay the night. I have A/C.
> 
> Ok Just reread old posts. Not sure how I missed it but are you coming out to test for MCFD? That's my neck of the woods if you need a place to stay let me know. I might have to go to work but I can leave a key under the mat for yah.



Testing for MCHD actually. And my brother got me a cheap decent room in Conroe... The joys of him working for a hotels chain  thanks for the offer though man!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> No AC in the TransportJockeymobile?



I'm in my dads car... And the AC died this morning for some reason...


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 26, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm in my dads car... And the AC died this morning for some reason...



For some reason? The reason is because you planned on taking it for a long drive, so it decided to punish you.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 26, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Testing for MCHD actually. And my brother got me a cheap decent room in Conroe... The joys of him working for a hotels chain  thanks for the offer though man!



Cool. I'm actually not that close but thought I'd offer.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 26, 2011)

Bad time to be in Texas (especially anything east of say Lubbock) without A/C. But I guess you've figured that out by now .

Good luck and drive safe.


----------



## nemedic (Jun 26, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> "What's the name of that restaurant you like, the one with the cheese sticks and the stuff in the wall?"



A: Shenanigans?

god Damn you Farva!!


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 26, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Same here. I started the test, at rest at 90. Yikes.





bigbaldguy said:


> Yeah I run in 90's resting heart rate as well. Not good.



My resting heart rate averages at 105 and my BP is around 110/70


----------



## nemedic (Jun 26, 2011)

heading to hang with a buddy, then checking out the new buffalo wild wings


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 26, 2011)

nemedic said:


> heading to hang with a buddy, then checking out the new buffalo wild wings



My 21 year old nephew somehow talked my 83 year old dad into going to a BWW for happy hour the other day. I think my dad is still in shock.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 26, 2011)

Do they have good wings? They just opened one nearby but I've never been there before.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 26, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Do they have good wings? They just opened one nearby but I've never been there before.



Very good...but when they say hot, they're not $@!king around.


----------



## SnaKiZe (Jun 26, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Do they have good wings? They just opened one nearby but I've never been there before.



They, are, kick, ***. 
Yes, they're that good, that those commas were needed!


----------



## Aprz (Jun 26, 2011)

In 4 days, I'll be taking an assessment test to skip a couple of chemistry classes in my junior college. If I am successful, I'll be able to take biology during the Fall.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jun 26, 2011)

I might have just locked out my debit card trying to sign up for a website to get some con ed done...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2011)

Got some cool pictures of a big rollover and pt bring flown out near Vernon Texas... Then git diverted because of a fire on 287... Not even to ft worth yet... Argh... And yes, I played whacker at the scene for about twenty minutes.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 26, 2011)

Sitting in the er with my 5 yo with what looks like a full thickness burn on her leg from a motorcycle muffler.  What a way to end a terrific weekend.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 26, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Got some cool pictures of a big rollover and pt bring flown out near Vernon Texas... Then git diverted because of a fire on 287... Not even to ft worth yet... Argh... And yes, I played whacker at the scene for about twenty minutes.



You're coming through Ft Worth and havent even taken me up on a beer?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 26, 2011)

Off to the range for an hour to put some rounds through my brand-spanking-new out of the box Remington 700 in 30-06. 

This'll be fun. First new rifle I've ever got. All the rest have been used.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> You're coming through Ft Worth and havent even taken me up on a beer?



Was gonna get a hold of you on the way home. If I was actually on schedule I wouldn't be getting to Conroe till ten pm, now its gonna be more like one or two un the morning.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 26, 2011)

When do you head back on through?



If you decide to get gas/food in the Burleson I-35 area, let me know.


----------



## nemedic (Jun 26, 2011)

SnaKiZe said:


> They, are, kick, ***.
> Yes, they're that good, that those commas were needed!





usalsfyre said:


> Very good...but when they say hot, they're not $@!king around.



What they said. I love them.  Prefer the boneless wings, a basket if fries with the buffalo seasoning, and a tall sam summer


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 26, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Sitting in the er with my 5 yo with what looks like a full thickness burn on her leg from a motorcycle muffler.  What a way to end a terrific weekend.



I'm so sorry  I burned my leg on a little motor bike when I was just a little older. I hope it's not as bad as it looks.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 26, 2011)

Im sun burned from the boobs up. chest and shoulders blistered. Back is the deepest shade of red I have ever seen.

I am a moron. 

Been in tears for the last hour. Doesnt compare to a full thickness... But man...this is def the worst pain ive ever.had.


----------



## nemedic (Jun 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Im sun burned from the boobs up. chest and shoulders blistered. Back is the deepest shade of red I have ever seen.
> 
> I am a moron.
> 
> Been in tears for the last hour. Doesnt compare to a full thickness... But man...this is def the worst pain ive ever.had.



i feel your pain. i know it can be hard to believe, but i once got a sunburn on my forearms so bad, that it blistered like crazy, and most of the hair on my arms fell out. might have had something to do with the day long football standby, combined with huge pool party with multiple beverages safely "hidden" from the underage people at the party. May or may not have fallen asleep on a floaty mattress in the pool, not waking up till 1500 the next day, and only because i rolled off the mattress


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 26, 2011)

Brown got really badly sunburnt last summer, well by "really bad" Brown means severe first degree.

If Brown is ever severe, third degree, full thickness burn victim Mrs Brown knows to have Brown overdosed on painkillers.  No joke, even Browns friend who is a HEMS Doctor/Senior Anaes Reg agrees with Brown.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 26, 2011)

Had one full thickness burn in my life, from the muffler on a grass truck. Literally weeks of pain

Very sorry for y'all, hope they are able to get the kiddo feeling better.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 26, 2011)

Would a (small)staff of Asclepius with my first EMT jobs agency number running down next to it on my bicep be a lame tattoo? I've got the ink itch...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 26, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Would a (small)staff of Asclepius with my first EMT jobs agency number running down next to it on my bicep be a lame tattoo? I've got the ink itch...



Personally I wouldn't get a tattoo with an agency number or name..... It turns you into a walking billboard


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 26, 2011)

firefite said:


> Personally I wouldn't get a tattoo with an agency number or name..... It turns you into a walking billboard



I wasn't planning on getting it anywhere visible, cover-able by a t-shirt. I'm only shirtless when I'm swimming or in the shower; The former doesn't happen much, a couple times a year.

I was planning on doing a series of numbers around it, EMT class number, first EMT job, medic class, and first medic job. 

Advice still stand? Any other ideas? I think I might want to do something kind of stupid/funny if I don't go with this :wacko:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 27, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown got really badly sunburnt last summer, well by "really bad" Brown means severe first degree.
> 
> If Brown is ever severe, third degree, full thickness burn victim Mrs Brown knows to have Brown overdosed on painkillers.  No joke, even Browns friend who is a HEMS Doctor/Senior Anaes Reg agrees with Brown.



I agree. I told my family if I'm ever badly burned or will be paralyzed or mentally "not all there" from some form of trauma that I want to die. I don't care how they get it done, but I want to be gone. 

I know it sounds morbid, but I've seriously ran the scenario through my head. If I'm ever in a vehicle wreck and the car is on fire I plan on shooting myself with my concealed pistol when I start to burn.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2011)

Made it to Conroe!  Now time to look over a few things, then bed time. Testing is at 1330 tomorrow


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 27, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I agree. I told my family if I'm ever badly burned or will be paralyzed or mentally "not all there" from some form of trauma that I want to die. I don't care how they get it done, but I want to be gone.
> 
> I know it sounds morbid, but I've seriously ran the scenario through my head. If I'm ever in a vehicle wreck and the car is on fire I plan on shooting myself with my concealed pistol when I start to burn.



Im right there with you


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 27, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Made it to Conroe!  Now time to look over a few things, then bed time. Testing is at 1330 tomorrow



Good luck!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 27, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Made it to Conroe!  Now time to look over a few things, then bed time. Testing is at 1330 tomorrow



Good luck bro!


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 27, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I agree. I told my family if I'm ever badly burned or will be paralyzed or mentally "not all there" from some form of trauma that I want to die. I don't care how they get it done, but I want to be gone. .



That's it bro, Brown basically said if Brown is ever going to be in a coma for life, or on a vent, or fed through a tube or requires constant 24 hour care (well, maybe not that last one, thats what Mrs Brown is for! LOL) then perhaps it is better for Brown to be overdosed on painkillers.

Not that Mrs Brown minds, you know Brown is sure she will get over the emotional devastation when the life insurance comes in 

Oh its interesting you mention paralysis, Brown's dad has been in a wheelchair since 1994 and he's taken it onboard pretty well.  You know he is dead inside in a way but not totally.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 27, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> That's it bro, Brown basically said if Brown is ever going to be in a coma for life, or on a vent, or fed through a tube or requires constant 24 hour care (well, maybe not that last one, thats what Mrs Brown is for! LOL) then perhaps it is better for Brown to be overdosed on painkillers.



You do remember that I'm getting a skillet set for a wedding present, right? I can put it to good use now if you want a head injury.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 27, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> You do remember that I'm getting a skillet set for a wedding present, right? I can put it to good use now if you want a head injury.



Yes but it would look suspicious so soon after you become the beneficiary of Brown's life insurance .... don't you watch The New Detectives or FBI Files on Wednesday nights on Discovery?


----------



## nemedic (Jun 27, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Yes but it would look suspicious so soon after you become the beneficiary of Brown's life insurance .... don't you watch The New Detectives or FBI Files on Wednesday nights on Discovery?



I've got a feeling that Kate is a patient person.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 27, 2011)

nemedic said:


> I've got a feeling that Kate is a patient person.



Yes, Mrs Brown is patient .... well Mrs Brown is not much of a patient, she gets really high on 2mg of morphine .... but yes, when it comes to biding her time to ensure Browns death is not seen as suspicious yes, very patient 

It won't be the flying skillet that does Brown in, it will be the pillow over Brown's head while Brown sleeps


----------



## rwik123 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm just curious on people's opinions. Let's use ALS (the disease) as an example. Does a state or any government for that matter have the power to say that the person cannot choose to take their own life? I know that legalizing controlled suicide or euthanasia brings forth many problems and issues but it just doesn't seem right to me. My neighbor was just recently diagnosed with ALS and I cannot imagine being put through what she is going through. The progression of the disease is just horrific, and knowing that you'll end up trached, paralyzed, and without any control.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 27, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Made it to Conroe!  Now time to look over a few things, then bed time. Testing is at 1330 tomorrow



You're gonna rock it!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 27, 2011)

Not full thickness, thank goodness.  All 2nd degree.  A little debridement, a nice dressing, and we were sent on our way.

The crazy thing is she's not even feeling the pain.  I know she *does* feel pain, but this doesn't hurt her at all.  She is the toughest person I know when she wants to be.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 27, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Not full thickness, thank goodness.  All 2nd degree.  A little debridement, a nice dressing, and we were sent on our way.
> 
> The crazy thing is she's not even feeling the pain.  I know she *does* feel pain, but this doesn't hurt her at all.  She is the toughest person I know when she wants to be.



That is awesome news, the Browns are very pleased


----------



## Aprz (Jun 27, 2011)

Comfortably memorize the 20 (common) amino acids. Now gonna start working on the periodic table.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Despite the fact that it is 0330 and he is exhausted, but still can't sleep, lights is happy mostly. In a way. Ok, lights is not too happy. On the one hand, Lights loves his new Remington M 700 30-06. LOVES IT! On the other hand, my darn truck is only firing on 7 cylinders! So today I get to crack every injector, one at a time till I find the bad one, then test the compression and PRAY that the compression is good and it's just a bad injector. A $50 (or whatever) injector is way nicer that a crate 7.3 L IDI TD. I don't even want to think about that!!!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 27, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> I'm just curious on people's opinions. Let's use ALS (the disease) as an example. Does a state or any government for that matter have the power to say that the person cannot choose to take their own life? I know that legalizing controlled suicide or euthanasia brings forth many problems and issues but it just doesn't seem right to me. My neighbor was just recently diagnosed with ALS and I cannot imagine being put through what she is going through. The progression of the disease is just horrific, and knowing that you'll end up trached, paralyzed, and without any control.



I dont know. Good question. Hmmmm

I can tell you that regardless of the law, it'll take the LAPD SWAT Team to get my pistol from me, especially if I have ALS. Need I say any more?


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 27, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Not full thickness, thank goodness.  All 2nd degree.  A little debridement, a nice dressing, and we were sent on our way.
> 
> The crazy thing is she's not even feeling the pain.  I know she *does* feel pain, but this doesn't hurt her at all.  She is the toughest person I know when she wants to be.



Just read your post. I am glad that she is OK. My youngest daughter (9) burned her leg the other day on my new bike. Not bad enough to go to the hospital but to her it was the worst pain she had ever felt. (She can be a bit dramatic at times but hey she is my baby so I don't mind) It did cost me a few bucks at WalMart on some feel better gifts but she is all good. Tell your daughter I hope she gets to feeling better and that my daughter said and I quote "Tell her to milk it daddy. She can get some really Cool stuff". Again glad she is doing OK.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2011)

Awake yet again. Now to shower and wander around town until I my testing at 1330... Problaby gonna look over skill sheets one last time... since I haven't had to take a skills test in months.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 27, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Awake yet again. Now to shower and wander around town until I my testing at 1330... Problaby gonna look over skill sheets one last time... since I haven't had to take a skills test in months.



Head south to the Woodlands if you want shopping or food.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Head south to the Woodlands if you want shopping or food.



Thanks for the tip  At this point I'm just thinking coffee  but later today I probably will.


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 27, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Awake yet again. Now to shower and wander around town until I my testing at 1330... Problaby gonna look over skill sheets one last time... since I haven't had to take a skills test in months.



Good Luck!!!! I am confident all will go as planned for you.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> Good Luck!!!! I am confident all will go as planned for you.



Thanks man!  Just a little nervous, as out of my last three services, this is the first one that's done ANY kind of testing... and I have a written, practical, and PAT before I even get to my interview


----------



## foxfire (Jun 27, 2011)

In the middle of a twelve lead interpretation class, and all I am registering is ( insert foreign language ) RVH, ( insert more foreign language), ST elevation, blah, axis deviation,-30° to -90° normal, LBB, RBB wide QRS complex. 
AHHHHHH!!!!! SOMEONE PLEASE SAVE ME!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2011)

foxfire said:


> In the middle of a twelve lead interpretation class, and all I am registering is ( insert foreign language ) RVH, ( insert more foreign language), ST elevation, blah, axis deviation,-30° to -90° normal, LBB, RBB wide QRS complex.
> AHHHHHH!!!!! SOMEONE PLEASE SAVE ME!!!!!! :wacko:



Sounds like a class taught by TAs that I've had


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 27, 2011)

foxfire said:


> In the middle of a twelve lead interpretation class, and all I am registering is ( insert foreign language ) RVH, ( insert more foreign language), ST elevation, blah, axis deviation,-30° to -90° normal, LBB, RBB wide QRS complex.
> AHHHHHH!!!!! SOMEONE PLEASE SAVE ME!!!!!! :wacko:



Foreign language?  Man, I talk like that every day and it makes perfect sense to me.


12-lead interpretation is much much easier than people say it is.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 27, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown got really badly sunburnt last summer, well by "really bad" Brown means severe first degree.
> 
> If Brown is ever severe, third degree, full thickness burn victim Mrs Brown knows to have Brown overdosed on painkillers.  No joke, even Browns friend who is a HEMS Doctor/Senior Anaes Reg agrees with Brown.



I want some pain killers :-( I hate the constant pain. Im not even moving and I want to scream.

I am shaking and freezing, throwing up whenever someone touches me, and starting to get a fever. I may be taking a trip to the doctor here soon. 

Just because I'm an EMT. 22.5% burned lol


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 27, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Thanks man!  Just a little nervous, as out of my last three services, this is the first one that's done ANY kind of testing... and I have a written, practical, and PAT before I even get to my interview



Any service would be better to have you.  Relax and follow your instincts.  You got this.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 27, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Not full thickness, thank goodness.  All 2nd degree.  A little debridement, a nice dressing, and we were sent on our way.
> 
> The crazy thing is she's not even feeling the pain.  I know she *does* feel pain, but this doesn't hurt her at all.  She is the toughest person I know when she wants to be.



Awesome!


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 27, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Foreign language?  Man, I talk like that every day and it makes perfect sense to me.
> 
> 
> 12-lead interpretation is much much easier than people say it is.



Yea, but your the guy who says P waves don't mean a sinus rhythm .


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 27, 2011)

You know you need to get your transcription girl's hearing checked when "dicrotic notch" is put down as "necrotic crotch".  You can't make this stuff up....just overheard this in the elevator at work.


----------



## foxfire (Jun 27, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Foreign language?  Man, I talk like that every day and it makes perfect sense to me.
> 
> 
> 12-lead interpretation is much much easier than people say it is.



I understand myself just fine too, but the teacher is not talking my dialect. 
This is the review class to refresh our memory as we wrap things up for final exams and national registry. I was doing good with the field and clinical interpetations.  sick pt not sick pt. MI not MI, and so on, I was doing good in that. But with all this info thrown at me, but now I am wondering about my skill in this area.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 27, 2011)

foxfire said:


> I understand myself just fine too, but the teacher is not talking my dialect.
> This is the review class to refresh our memory as we wrap things up for final exams and national registry. I was doing good with the field and clinical interpetations.  sick pt not sick pt. MI not MI, and so on, I was doing good in that. But with all this info thrown at me, but now I am wondering about my skill in this area.


When  it comes to 12-leads, if you're not confused, you're not trying hard enough.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 27, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> you know you need to get your transcription girl's hearing checked when "dicrotic notch" is put down as "necrotic crotch".  You can't make this stuff up....just overheard this in the elevator at work.



hahahaha!


----------



## foxfire (Jun 27, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> When  it comes to 12-leads, if you're not confused, you're not trying hard enough.



love it!! I must be trying way too hard then.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 27, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> When  it comes to 12-leads, if you're not confused, you're not trying hard enough.



I better be getting at least 10 gold stars then...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I want some pain killers :-( I hate the constant pain. Im not even moving and I want to scream.
> 
> I am shaking and freezing, throwing up whenever someone touches me, and starting to get a fever. I may be taking a trip to the doctor here soon.
> 
> Just because I'm an EMT. 22.5% burned lol



Anjel! How long were you in the sun? That is not good at all you know! They say that even one sever sunburn significantly increases your risk of skin problems. 

And it sounds like you are describing radiation poisoning actually. :-S :unsure:


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 27, 2011)

grr. Opened up the package for my uniforms, and there are nice ink/marker stains on two of the four.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 27, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Anjel! How long were you in the sun? That is not good at all you know! They say that even one sever sunburn significantly increases your risk of skin problems.
> 
> And it sounds like you are describing radiation poisoning actually. :-S :unsure:



I totally agree.  Doctor time, dear.....


----------



## Asimurk (Jun 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I want some pain killers :-( I hate the constant pain. Im not even moving and I want to scream.
> 
> I am shaking and freezing, throwing up whenever someone touches me, and starting to get a fever. I may be taking a trip to the doctor here soon.
> 
> Just because I'm an EMT. 22.5% burned lol



  That sounds horrible...  Feel better soon Anjel!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I want some pain killers :-( I hate the constant pain. Im not even moving and I want to scream.
> 
> I am shaking and freezing, throwing up whenever someone touches me, and starting to get a fever. I may be taking a trip to the doctor here soon.
> 
> Just because I'm an EMT. 22.5% burned lol



Healer heal thy self or better yet get to an ER asap!


----------



## Anjel (Jun 27, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> grr. Opened up the package for my uniforms, and there are nice ink/marker stains on two of the four.



ugh..that place is nothing but trouble.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 27, 2011)

We should revive the 12-lead thread, and throw some more PVCs at Tom to see if London Paramedics that slap people in the face to keep them dying can figure it out.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 27, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Anjel! How long were you in the sun? That is not good at all you know! They say that even one sever sunburn significantly increases your risk of skin problems.
> 
> And it sounds like you are describing radiation poisoning actually. :-S :unsure:



8 hours. At an amusement park. 

I am in the process of trying to get someone to pick my shift up tomorrow, then I will be making a trip to the urgent care. 

There is no way I could put on a work shirt tomorrow.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> ugh..that place is nothing but trouble.



Tried the pants on, and apparently they think I'm 6' 7" lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2011)

So... Just got back from a full afternoon of testing...
Written: Passed with an 88%
Practicals (Airway which included pedi and adult ETI, Vitals, LSB): Passed with 1 retest (I failed the damned vitals. Still trying to figure that one out)
PAT: Finished the course in the fastest time so far from this batch.
Interview: I thought it went well. But we shall see.
I will hear yes or no by Friday! Let's hope I get it! They start their academy process on July 18!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 27, 2011)

Bored

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## Anjel (Jun 27, 2011)

Holy crap.

I went from severe pain to being able to put on a shirt.

All thanks to.....

VINEGAR!!!!! 

Why didnt I listen to my mom last night


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Holy crap.
> 
> I went from severe pain to being able to put on a shirt.
> 
> ...


Yep, I knew that one worked from personal experience.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2011)

Linuss, I'll be stopping for lunch tomorrow near you. Toss me a fb message with your number if you might be free.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 27, 2011)

Gah, I have work tomorrow!  




Make a day of it and come to eastern Texas!  My station is only 40 minutes from Dallas


----------



## foxfire (Jun 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Holy crap.
> 
> I went from severe pain to being able to put on a shirt.
> 
> ...


That stuff is the best when it comes to sunburns.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 28, 2011)

foxfire said:


> That stuff is the best when it comes to sunburns.



My vote would be for massive gobs of fresh aloe Vera gel but it's prob a little tough to get in your part of the country.


----------



## foxfire (Jun 28, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> My vote would be for massive gobs of fresh aloe Vera gel but it's prob a little tough to get in your part of the country.


Aloe is good, but I hate how it dries to the skin and makes a really weird texture. But I do use it on occasion when I have a live aloe plant floating about the house.  
Vinegar takes to sting right out, and helps it stay out. Never had that kind of success with aloe. But maybe That is Just me.^_^


----------



## Anjel (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a system going. 

Motrin

Then vinegar..

Wait 30 min.

Lidocaine spray..wait ten minutes...then aloe gel. 

The aloe helps with the stiffness


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, I've been buried up to my armpits since noon in my 7.3 Liter. Long story short I either need new valves or new piston rings. :-S Not cool at all. I was hoping it would just be injectors. :-( *cry


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jun 28, 2011)

The problem of 'ramping' or delays at hospital offloading to hospital beds are getting pretty bad here.

Spend 2.5 hours at a major hospital early this AM with a c-collared pt who had been assaulted, knocked out with possible broken nose. Spent 2.5 hours convincing him not to leave (he had an early flight lol), we wheeled him to the CT scanner on our stretcher, watched the scan, wheeled him back to the hall and wanted 2 hours for the doctors to interpret his CT, and clear C-spine. He then left, not having used a hospital bed at all.

During this time there were multiple other crews ramped, with a fatal motorcycle accident 2 km away and no-one available with 20kms to respond.^_^:sad::glare:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 28, 2011)

So, I've a quandary. My new job has extended a conditional offer based on my background check. There is nothing in my background that would prevent me from this job. 

I agreed to be out of my current place on July 1. 

The job is on the other side of the country, and the background check hasn't been completed yet. 

Do I start driving on the 1st and move, knowing that my BG is clean and I'll be offered the job officially as soon as it's done, or do I try and wait until it's official and then drive 5 days. 

What are the thoughts of the group?


----------



## Anjel (Jun 28, 2011)

Some friends of mine were at the detroit fireworks tonight.

2 kids.. 14 and 16yr olds were shot.

And there are reports of a paramedic being stabbed. 

The gunfire is confirmed by local news.

I have yet to hear about the medic. I hope all is ok.


----------



## emsunit37 (Jun 28, 2011)

what state is the job in?


----------



## emsunit37 (Jun 28, 2011)

Is anyone from around Montana?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 28, 2011)

emsunit37 said:


> Is anyone from around Montana?



I'm from NE WA. So kind of from around Montana. But I haven't been to Montana in years. The farthest east I've been for a long long time is CDA in ID. 

Where in MT are you?


----------



## emsunit37 (Jun 28, 2011)

Next to glacier national park


----------



## emsunit37 (Jun 28, 2011)

Was born in Seattle, Wa but moved to montana when I was very young been around Montana and just moved home. Missed the mountains to much had to come home for awhile but hope to move before the winter cant stand the bitter cold.. LOl


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 28, 2011)

Ah, Auckland - the Seattle of New Zealand:  it rains a lot (its winter!) and we have a pointy attraction that is overpriced.


----------



## emsunit37 (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't stand the snow and bitter cold would take the rain anyday but stuck somewhere in montana my husband is a cop n will soon be an emt thinking about moving to Billings MT this fall


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 28, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> So, I've a quandary. My new job has extended a conditional offer based on my background check. There is nothing in my background that would prevent me from this job.
> 
> I agreed to be out of my current place on July 1.
> 
> ...



I vote for heading out. You have to leave your place anyway.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 28, 2011)

the_negro_puppy said:


> The problem of 'ramping' or delays at hospital offloading to hospital beds are getting pretty bad....
> 
> During this time there were multiple other crews ramped, with a fatal motorcycle accident 2 km away and no-one available with 20kms to respond.^_^:sad::glare:



This phenomenon you speak of is foreign to Brown, we offload straight away, if they can't find a bed for the patient they stay in the hallway on a hospital gurney, the Ambulance crew don't wait with them once the hospital has put them into the system.

The only time Ambulance Officers wait with the patient is for the triage nurse to accept them into the system and at worst that might be ... you know, ten-fifteen minutes at worst.

Hell Brown has put people onto a hospital gurney from the stretcher, hung up their bag of fluid, written the time the bag was started on it, handed in the PRF and left.

And as for that RTA, shucks, what was Dr Rashford doing, send him?


----------



## emsunit37 (Jun 28, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Ah, Auckland - the Seattle of New Zealand:  it rains a lot (its winter!) and we have a pointy attraction that is overpriced.



So what is it like there in the summer time looking for somewhere warm when it gets to cold told hubby that we need to plan a vacation where its warm sunny and has beaches.. oh and umbrellas in our drinks


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> This phenomenon you speak of is foreign to Brown, we offload straight away, if they can't find a bed for the patient they stay in the hallway on a hospital gurney, the Ambulance crew don't wait with them once the hospital has put them into the system.
> 
> The only time Ambulance Officers wait with the patient is for the triage nurse to accept them into the system and at worst that might be ... you know, ten-fifteen minutes at worst.
> 
> ...



We've gone from the gurney to the hospital waiting room. And if the patient has an IV already started we will sometimes put them in a chair inside the ER with an IV pole. Longest I've had to wait for something to do with the patient is 20 mins.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jun 28, 2011)

firefite said:


> We've gone from the gurney to the hospital waiting room. And if the patient has an IV already started we will sometimes put them in a chair inside the ER with an IV pole. Longest I've had to wait for something to do with the patient is 20 mins.



The longest i've spent is 4 hours with the one patient. Oncology had accepted her, so the ED staff decided to get us to babysit her, so she wouldn't take up an ED bed, while we wait 4 hours for oncology to clear a bed in their ward.


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 28, 2011)

the_negro_puppy said:


> The longest I've spent is 4 hours with the one patient. Oncology had accepted her, so the ED staff decided to get us to babysit her, so she wouldn't take up an ED bed, while we wait 4 hours for oncology to clear a bed in their ward.



I have you beat on this one. Charity hospital in New Orleans 1989. 0500 arrived at station to begin shift at 0530. Informed the crew we are to give relief is en route to Charity w/non urgent GSW. (Pt shot in left buttock. Grazing wound) Check stock, drug box, etc and go 10-8. Arrive at Charity approximate 0540. Nine other units sitting on the wall ahead of me. Informed that my new PT is not priority and they will get to us when they can. 1730 I hear night crew go 10-8 en route to my location. 1750 PT finally admitted to triage by hospital staff. Policy changed the next day that states a supervisor will take over holding up the wall with PT after one hour wait time.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 28, 2011)

the_negro_puppy said:


> The longest i've spent is 4 hours with the one patient. Oncology had accepted her, so the ED staff decided to get us to babysit her, so she wouldn't take up an ED bed, while we wait 4 hours for oncology to clear a bed in their ward.



That sounds like abuse of emergency services.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 28, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I vote for heading out. You have to leave your place anyway.



Yeah. Kind of how I feel. I want to enjoy my drive, too.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 28, 2011)

American EMS can be so screwed up, it isn't funny.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 28, 2011)

Mexican food is going to be the death of me


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 28, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Mexican food is going to be the death of me



You just reminded me of something I should have checked before I left Conroe... If none of the grocery stores carry green chili I'm not sure I could take the job if they offered it to me..


----------



## foxfire (Jun 28, 2011)

Our teacher gauranteed that each team would kill the dummy today. 
* feels the breeze direction *I feel doom on the horizon.....


----------



## foxfire (Jun 28, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> You just reminded me of something I should have checked before I left Conroe... If none of the grocery stores carry green chili I'm not sure I could take the job if they offered it to me..


Mmmm,  green chili, yummy.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 28, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Our teacher gauranteed that each team would kill the dummy today.
> * feels the breeze direction *I feel doom on the horizon.....



Heh one of my instructors said that... And then gave us a hanta virus scenario. Yep we all killed the dummy that time.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 28, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Mmmm,  green chili, yummy.



At a minimum  Christmas would be even better for certain foods.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 28, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Mmmm,  green chili, yummy.



Green chili? That does not seem apitizing(sp?)

Side note: thank god for mbto


----------



## foxfire (Jun 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Green chili? That does not seem apitizing(sp?)
> 
> Side note: thank god for mbto


Think of chili Verde.  Atleast that is what I was thinking tj was talking about.
I used to babysit for a Mexican lady and she would pay me in totally awesome tamales, chili Verde, and other authentic Mexican food. I was in heaven.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol you are thinking chili peppers, right anjel?  I didn't realize some stores didn't carry 30 different varieties of peppers!?


----------



## Anjel (Jun 28, 2011)

I have just never seen green chili before lol

I am not a spicy food fan. And this does not look good lol


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol I agree, that looks horrible  Cooking with chili peppers is great though


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 28, 2011)

Is that green chili stew? Hard to tell on my phone. But either way... I tend to add gc to everything... Especially to cheese fries


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 28, 2011)

Had jobs stacked up all night, finish time comes, like magic, nothing waiting ... gah, bloody rubbish!! :wacko:


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 28, 2011)

Perfect example of why just glancing at things is a bad idea. I swore for a second this:





MrBrown said:


> Had jobs stacked up all night, finish time comes, like magic, nothing waiting ... gah, bloody rubbish!! :wacko:


read as this:


MrBrown said:


> HaNd jobs stacked up all night, finish time comes, like magic, nothing waiting ... gah, bloody rubbish!! :wacko:


Obviously completely different meanings based on one letter...


----------



## Anjel (Jun 28, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> perfect example of why just glancing at things is a bad idea. I swore for a second this:
> Read as this:
> 
> Obviously completely different meanings based on one letter...



lmfao


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 28, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Perfect example of why just glancing at things is a bad idea. I swore for a second this:
> read as this:
> 
> Obviously completely different meanings based on one letter...



I saw the SAME thing!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 28, 2011)

"do you know what year it is sweetheart?"
"1943.... just kidding 2011."

Yeah like i never heard THAT before.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 28, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Perfect example of why just glancing at things is a bad idea. I swore for a second this:
> read as this:
> 
> Obviously completely different meanings based on one letter...





n7lxi said:


> I saw the SAME thing!



... and Brown is the blind one?  :unsure:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 28, 2011)

My roommate and I are turtle "paramedics". We saved one from the middle of Georgetown Road after it was hit by a car. His shell was shattered, but the vet said he doesn't appear to be seriously injured beyond what is the chelodian equivalent of a large open pneumothorax (he's got a hole in his back about the size of a golf ball while he's only maybe six inches by four inches). Bandaged up and resting overnight, he will receive a "shell patch" at a later date.

....and you all thought I was kidding when I said I like animals more than I do people.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Can someone with basic Photoshop skills modify the NREMT-P "disco patch" to have a turtle in the center and replace the "technician" with "turtle"?  I want to post it on my roommate's Facebook.  LOL


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 28, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> My roommate and I are turtle "paramedics". We saved one from the middle of Georgetown Road after it was hit by a car. His shell was shattered, but the vet said he doesn't appear to be seriously injured beyond what is the chelodian equivalent of a large open pneumothorax (he's got a hole in his back about the size of a golf ball while he's only maybe six inches by four inches). Bandaged up and resting overnight, he will receive a "shell patch" at a later date.
> 
> ....and you all thought I was kidding when I said I like animals more than I do people.



Sorry but I would have had to look for more of them so I could make turtle soup!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 28, 2011)

Made it back to ABQ in one piece mostly. Work tomorrow night... Lets hope by the time I get off duty on Friday, I have an answer from MCHD.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 28, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> My roommate and I are turtle "paramedics". We saved one from the middle of Georgetown Road after it was hit by a car. His shell was shattered, but the vet said he doesn't appear to be seriously injured beyond what is the chelodian equivalent of a large open pneumothorax (he's got a hole in his back about the size of a golf ball while he's only maybe six inches by four inches). Bandaged up and resting overnight, he will receive a "shell patch" at a later date.
> 
> ....and you all thought I was kidding when I said I like animals more than I do people.



Haha! My partner lives in Brownsburg and found a turtle in her neighborhood after it had been run over by a car. She said lots of the innards were falling out, so she ran over it in her car to put it out of its misery. 

She was just stopping by her house to grab something when she did this, so as she drove back out, the kids that watched her run it over were throwing rocks at the dead turtle.

Since she made the mistake of telling everyone at work about this, she has gained the nickname turtle killer.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 28, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> My roommate and I are turtle "paramedics". We saved one from the middle of Georgetown Road after it was hit by a car. His shell was shattered, but the vet said he doesn't appear to be seriously injured beyond what is the chelodian equivalent of a large open pneumothorax (he's got a hole in his back about the size of a golf ball while he's only maybe six inches by four inches). Bandaged up and resting overnight, he will receive a "shell patch" at a later date.
> 
> ....and you all thought I was kidding when I said I like animals more than I do people.



Did you bitterly and cynically deliver verbal smackdown to the turtle afterwards?


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 28, 2011)

One frosty beer for my mad MS Paint skills please.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 28, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> One frosty beer for my mad MS Paint skills please.


Thank you so much.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Did you bitterly and cynically deliver verbal smackdown to the turtle afterwards?



No, we named her Susan after a professor friend of mine.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 29, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> No, we named her Susan after a professor friend of mine.



When I first read that, I thought it said



usafmedic45 said:


> No, we named her *Sasha* after a professor friend of mine.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 29, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Brownsburg



Do they have a funny talking fellow in an orange jumpsuit with "DOCTOR" written on it who wears a Cat in the Hat hat and drives the HEMS chopper as mayor? 

Looking good Oz, clear to ground, follow the freeway west, Indy hello again its Medivac, helicopter mike oscar, descending below the floor of the TMA and changing ..... eh, bloody Class C VFR sectional too small for blind Brown to read, lets just change to CTAF, good day

Brown forgets what the FAA renamed the TMA too, Brown probably should know that, um ... but its been a few years ...


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 29, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Do they have a funny talking fellow in an orange jumpsuit with "DOCTOR" written on it who wears a Cat in the Hat hat and drives the HEMS chopper as mayor?
> 
> Looking good Oz, clear to ground, follow the freeway west, Indy hello again its Medivac, helicopter mike oscar, descending below the floor of the TMA and changing ..... eh, bloody Class C VFR sectional too small for blind Brown to read, lets just change to CTAF, good day
> 
> Brown forgets what the FAA renamed the TMA too, Brown probably should know that, um ... but its been a few years ...


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 29, 2011)

Dude thats funny


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 29, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Dude thats funny



Not as funny as the picture I had that wouldn't post........


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Douche in the blue Mercedes S500,

1) If my Neon can handle the highway 67 at the speed limit, your car can, too - in luxury

2) The left lane is for passing, not going 25 under the speed limit

3) There's these sweet new things called eyes, head movement, and a turn signal. They're still pretty new, but I've read some studies that show if they're used in conjunction, your chances of merging into my lane and making me swerve (off the road) decrease quite a bit.

4) Go bathe in the menstrual blood of an AIDS afflicted meth-head. (Too far?)


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 29, 2011)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> Not as funny as the picture I had that wouldn't post........



Brown is funny .... in the head

Brown blames the continued skilletings by Mrs Brown


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 29, 2011)

Pitiful......


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.513056280041.2014974.110000979&l=8b77641887

Pictures from that accident I ran into on the way to MC are now posted


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 29, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.513056280041.2014974.110000979&l=8b77641887
> 
> Pictures from that accident I ran into on the way to MC are now posted



Brown has always said it but will say it again, bro your ambulances are sweet looking, make ours look like crap


----------



## fast65 (Jun 29, 2011)

Quick question for everybody. Have any of you ever seen a patient with Cushing's triad (HR: 35, BP: 180/P), but who still has a GCS of 15?


----------



## foxfire (Jun 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Quick question for everybody. Have any of you ever seen a patient with Cushing's triad (HR: 35, BP: 180/P), but who still has a GCS of 15?


I have only seen true crushing triad once so far. and the pt was about 8 GCS.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 29, 2011)

foxfire said:


> I have only seen true crushing triad once so far. and the pt was about 8 GCS.



Well the weird thing was that I had a transfer last night for a young adult male that came into the ED complaining of a headache. After he vomited and became lethargic they decided to transport him to the level 1 hospital (from level 4). Upon arrival he was coherent and was arguing that he didn't need to go, his pulse was 50 which is normal for him.

During transport he started to go between a pretty noticeable sinus arrythmia into a junctional rhythm where he stayed for the rest of transport. His rate was down in the 30's or low 40's most of the time, but he showed no signs of poor perfusion. He kept complaining of his HA getting worse, after less than an hour we had given him 6 mg morphine and 1 mg versed, but his headache kept increasing. His initial BP was 123/76 (at the ED), his second BP was 142/88, the third BP was 160/P (I can't remember the diastolic) and then his final BP was 180/P. His heart rate was still in the 30's as well, BUT he was still A&O x PPTE. Then when we got him to the accepting facility the BP they got was 182/146. Something was very odd about the entire thing.

EDIT: A CT at the level 4 hospital didn't show anything


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Quick question for everybody. Have any of you ever seen a patient with Cushing's triad (HR: 35, BP: 180/P), but who still has a GCS of 15?



Yea. But within about 10 minutes they dropped to about 10, then within a few more they went below 8 and pretty soon after that they crashed.


----------



## exodus (Jun 29, 2011)

4 Hour long wait and return... Yay for PET/CT...


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Quick question for everybody. Have any of you ever seen a patient with Cushing's triad (HR: 35, BP: 180/P), but who still has a GCS of 15?



No.  The best GCS I've seen with Cushing's triad was at best 8, and likely less.  It's been quite a while.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 29, 2011)

> If my Neon can handle the highway 67 at the speed limit, your car can, too - in luxury



My toyota shakes at 67. 

 I asked her if she would take me to Miami, her response was "Hahaha... seriously though, how are you getting to Miami?"

Yes, my car talks.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 29, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Yea. But within about 10 minutes they dropped to about 10, then within a few more they went below 8 and pretty soon after that they crashed.



Yeah, I'm sure that within probably 15 minutes they had him intubated, we were damn close to doing it en route. I've just never seen anyone that alert with ICP like that, it was quite odd


----------



## exodus (Jun 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> My toyota shakes at 67.
> 
> I asked her if she would take me to Miami, her response was "Hahaha... seriously though, how are you getting to Miami?"
> 
> Yes, my car talks.



He's talking about Highway 67. A windy highway / road here in SD.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 29, 2011)

My car still shakes.. really anything over 50..


----------



## exodus (Jun 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> My car still shakes.. really anything over 50..



Shake shake shake! Shake shake shake! Richard Simmons.... lol



Ugh, still sitting here at Pet/CT.grawr


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> My car still shakes.. really anything over 50..


Stop putting quarters in it then...

...oh, wait, I'm mistaking cars and motel beds.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> My car still shakes.. really anything over 50..



Its a neon.... Mine decided to blow transmission lines while driving down the road. After replacing those, the radiator messed up, then there was an oil leak, then something else blew. I finally decided a new car would be less in payments then what I was paying each month to fix my car.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 29, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Its a neon.... Mine decided to blow transmission lines while driving down the road. After replacing those, the radiator messed up, then there was an oil leak, then something else blew. I finally decided a new car would be less in payments then what I was paying each month to fix my car.



Thats a dodge thing. My intrepids alternator died twice, killing the battery, then the tranny decided to go and i was like eff this :censored::censored::censored::censored:. Now i have an old toyota. Driving is an adventure.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Yeah, I'm sure that within probably 15 minutes they had him intubated, we were damn close to doing it en route. I've just never seen anyone that alert with ICP like that, it was quite odd



Did he get a bolt in the ED?


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 29, 2011)

Brown is convinced Brown is living in "Office Space" and has even figured out Brown is actually Samir Nagheenanajar because nobody can properly pronounce Brown's name.

Even Mrs Brown's mum can't remember Brown's name ... 

AND ITS THREE LETTERS! 

Um, yeah so about that, Brown is going to need you to all come in on Saturday .... and did you get that memo?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 29, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Pitiful......



Hmmm...nothing wrong on this end


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 29, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Even Mrs Brown's mum can't remember Brown's name ...
> 
> AND ITS THREE LETTERS!



Why would she remember your name when she can just call you Kiwi Boy?


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 29, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Why would she remember your name when she can just call you Kiwi Boy?



True.

Oh also Brown is having some sort of mental breakdown ... somebody call somebody.

Ghostbusters/ Mythbusters/ Men in Black/ XMen/ Capital City Goofball/ Intensive Care Paramedic... any will do


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 29, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Hmmm...nothing wrong on this end


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jun 29, 2011)

104 y.o F pt with a midshaft humerus fracture. Unable to elaborate too much on medical history but is tablets for BP, cholesterol, reflux. Unable to get IV access due to ridiculous skin.


How much IM morphine would you give initial and subsequent dosages considering she is in significant pain?


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 29, 2011)

the_negro_puppy said:


> 104 y.o F pt with a midshaft humerus fracture. Unable to elaborate too much on medical history but is tablets for BP, cholesterol, reflux. Unable to get IV access due to ridiculous skin.
> 
> How much IM morphine would you give initial and subsequent dosages considering she is in significant pain?



Keep Nana on the methoxyflurane and ring up for ketamine

Depending on how far away Intensive Care are ... hmm, Brown would perhaps give 4mg IM ... but would really love to avoid the IM route if at all possible, PO ketamine is going to be better.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jun 29, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Keep Nana on the methoxyflurane and ring up for ketamine
> 
> Depending on how far away Intensive Care are ... hmm, Brown would perhaps give 4mg IM ... but would really love to avoid the IM route if at all possible, PO ketamine is going to be better.



Thanks for the reply. We ended  up giving 2x methoxy, 2 x 2.5mg IM morphine. Unfortunately ketamine is a possibility, but not sure whether and IC would have chosen to use it., but we werent oo far from hospital, 3km maybe. Word on the street is that we are getting new skills and drugs shortly including IN fentanyl and ondansetron wafers.

My initial thought was to give 5mg IM straight up. What are peoples views on this?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2011)

With an elderly like her, I would have stuck with the 2x2.5mg you guys did. MS can affect some geriatrics negatively and I wouldn't want to hit her with the full 5mg


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm going to shoot the next medic from my service that calls for HEMS when they are <20min from TWO Level 1s! Then I'll call HEMS for them so they realize how much freaking longer it takes! How about grow a pair, treat your patient, and get them to the hospital. We run dual medics for cryin' out loud!!


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 29, 2011)

Sasha's signature isn't a real quote... Just sayin'


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'm going to shoot the next medic from my service that calls for HEMS when they are <20min from TWO Level 1s! Then I'll call HEMS for them so they realize how much freaking longer it takes! How about grow a pair, treat your patient, and get them to the hospital. We run dual medics for cryin' out loud!!



Problems lately?  I'm used to calling for HEMS... but the last 9 months I've been working rural EMS (in TX it was 300 miles to a LVL1, so we usually stabilized and transported for fixed wing)... So we tend to need it a little bit


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 29, 2011)

Chimpie said:


>


My first test was bypassing my router, but here is my speeds going through it.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 29, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Sasha's signature isn't a real quote... Just sayin'



Don't be ashamed... You know it's true.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 29, 2011)

I am not at all against the use of HEMS and completely understand if you've got some delayed transport times. But we work in a major city with two Level 1s, and many level 3s that are very capable. Our medics are getting into the habit of pulling up on a pretty good trauma and immediately calling for a bird. The worst was a couple weeks ago when a crew called for one 3miles from one of the level 1s


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 29, 2011)

the_negro_puppy said:


> we werent oo far from hospital, 3km maybe. Word on the street is that we are getting new skills and drugs shortly including IN fentanyl and ondansetron wafers.
> 
> My initial thought was to give 5mg IM straight up. What are peoples views on this?



We can only give IM morphine twice, twenty minutes apart and Brown does not really like IM drugs anyway.

If we are that close to hospital and can extricate her easily Brown would give 3-4mg of IM morphine, keep her on the methoxyflurane and pop her up to hospital


----------



## Sasha (Jun 29, 2011)

Weeeeeeeee we we weeeeeeeeee weeeeeeeee w w weeeeeeee


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 29, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> My first test was bypassing my router, but here is my speeds going through it.



WOW! How are u getting those speeds?


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Weeeeeeeee we we weeeeeeeeee weeeeeeeee w w weeeeeeee



Least favorite commercial...


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 29, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Least favorite commercial...



Damn you woodchucks! Quit chuckin' my wood!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 29, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> WOW! How are u getting those speeds?


Fiber optic.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 29, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Damn you woodchucks! Quit chuckin' my wood!



I'd rather chuck wood than mess with Sasquatch.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 29, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> We can only give IM morphine twice, twenty minutes apart and Brown does not really like IM drugs anyway.
> 
> If we are that close to hospital and can extricate her easily Brown would give 3-4mg of IM morphine, keep her on the methoxyflurane and pop her up to hospital



I prefer to give fentanyl before morphine.


----------



## socalmedic (Jun 30, 2011)

my protocol is 0.1mg/kg MS04 IM up to 10mg q 10min. i would probably think hard about the repeat dose if i have no IV and would probably give 5mg IM for the previously mentioned lady. I have to admit though I am a "Candy Man" as I am fairly liberal with my pain control compared to the other medics in my area. My goal is a 0.5 on the pain scale.


----------



## foxfire (Jun 30, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I prefer to give fentanyl before morphine.


Does morphine drop the blood pressure as much as they say in the text books? All my preceptors look at me funny when I prefer fentanyl over morphine. And they say morphine is not a "BP dropper"  as the books says it is. Just wondering


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 30, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> My goal is a 0.5 on the pain scale.



That's refreshing to hear. I've run with a couple of medics who wouldn't give pain meds at all.


----------



## SFox3325 (Jun 30, 2011)

jmn jmn jmn jmn jmn vdrgv tn  bvhnjm  cdgjhndfgyjmnxcgb 


Sorry fell asleep on the keyboard


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 30, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Don't be ashamed... You know it's true.



Uh, no. 


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4-8_Z1E2hw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/youtube]


----------



## fast65 (Jun 30, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Did he get a bolt in the ED?



Sorry, but what's a bolt?

As far as I know they hadn't done anything else to him before we left


----------



## socalmedic (Jun 30, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Does morphine drop the blood pressure as much as they say in the text books?



not usualy. it will bottom out some people but a fluid bolus will help that. some people arent affected at all. it just kinda depends. i have given 20mg to people with no affect on BP and i have given 2mg and dropped it to 60/40.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 30, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Sorry, but what's a bolt?
> 
> As far as I know they hadn't done anything else to him before we left



A bolt is a bolt they screw into the patients skull to monitors ICP.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 30, 2011)

my truck is checked... Now reading a reference book cause I'm bored.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 30, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> A bolt is a bolt they screw into the patients skull to monitors ICP.


 
Oh gotcha, thanks!

Then no, I do not believe he got a bolt in the ED, at least not when we were there.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 30, 2011)

So now that the controversy surrounding this code has died down.  It is safe to say I am 100% on he defibrillator.  For ROSC.  That is post 300mf amio. Then vfib, then I shocked.  Died 24 hours later, BUT.  I'm 100% on the defib pads!


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Got a steal of a deal on a Littmann, was talking about it with one of my buddies on the phone about three hours ago. Just realized it's been around my neck ever since :wacko:

Really :wacko: since I always throw it over the shoulder instead of around the neck


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, I'm done with tonight. Gunshot that turned into a code, then a STEMI. This is supposed to be a quiet truck!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 30, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Well, I'm done with tonight. Gunshot that turned into a code, then a STEMI. This is supposed to be a quiet truck!



Ohhhhhhhh......can I come work with you? I haven't worked a GSW in almost a year. 

I am such a terrible white cloud. I'm afraid I'll never get out of paramedic school cause during field internships my crew won't get any calls. :-S


----------



## foxfire (Jun 30, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ohhhhhhhh......can I come work with you? I haven't worked a GSW in almost a year.
> 
> I am such a terrible white cloud. I'm afraid I'll never get out of paramedic school cause during field internships my crew won't get any calls. :-S


Welcome to my world.  I still have yet to work a code, gsw, all the really cool calls. And I have close to 600 hours of ridetime completed. And it took three months to gain 64 team leads. And I was riding 25 to 30 hours a week.:wacko:


----------



## fast65 (Jun 30, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ohhhhhhhh......can I come work with you? I haven't worked a GSW in almost a year.
> 
> I am such a terrible white cloud. I'm afraid I'll never get out of paramedic school cause during field internships my crew won't get any calls. :-S



You and me both. It seems that all I get are the transfers and then while were out of town, that's when people code...hell, I have trouble getting a call for difficulty breathing :/


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 30, 2011)

Y'all ask Linuss how we that "white cloud" thing worked out for him :evil:...


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 30, 2011)

Brown picks up a STEMI on every shift, guaranteed, have not worked one where a STEMI has not been one of the jobs


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 30, 2011)

Well....single again....


----------



## fast65 (Jun 30, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Y'all ask Linuss how we that "white cloud" thing worked out for him :evil:...



Well Linuss, how did it work out? 

And usafmedic, I'm sorry :/


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 30, 2011)

Eh.  No worries.  Never doing the long-term relationship thing again.  I'm just going to enjoy my freedom.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 30, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Eh.  No worries.  Never doing the long-term relationship thing again.  I'm just going to enjoy my freedom.



It is rather freeing to be single


----------



## Anjel (Jun 30, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Well....single again....



Awww :-(


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 30, 2011)

I apparently cursed myself because now we are going gangbusters. And the last call I ran was a combination opiate OD/severe upper GI bleed. It took me a little while to figure out just what the heck was really going on there. Lol. Vitals: BP 40/D. Electrical Heart Rate: 120. Pulse: 30-40. No radial, brachial, virtually no carotid. Pupils so pinpoint you could barely see them. 

Good call


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 30, 2011)

> And the last call I ran was a combination opiate OD/severe upper GI bleed. It took me a little while to figure out just what the heck was really going on there. Lol. Vitals: BP 40/D. Electrical Heart Rate: 120. Pulse: 30-40. No radial, brachial, virtually no carotid. Pupils so pinpoint you could barely see them.



Good G-d...what's the backstory on that one?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 30, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Awww :-(



Don't be sad for me.  I dislike sympathy.  I'll take empathy though.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 30, 2011)

Brown had a minor mental breakdown, so did they let Brown off of work for tommorow? Um, no ... thanks work :unsure:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 30, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown had a minor mental breakdown, so did they let Brown off of work for tommorow? Um, no ... thanks work :unsure:



Hey Brown, were you serious about that whole "I'm coming to Indy" thing in the chat room or were you guys just screwing with me?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 30, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I apparently cursed myself because now we are going gangbusters. And the last call I ran was a combination opiate OD/severe upper GI bleed. It took me a little while to figure out just what the heck was really going on there. Lol. Vitals: BP 40/D. Electrical Heart Rate: 120. Pulse: 30-40. No radial, brachial, virtually no carotid. Pupils so pinpoint you could barely see them.
> 
> Good call



Upper GI bleed? I learned first hand recently how nasty those can be. Chronic alcoholic/cirrhosis? Just curious.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 30, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Don't be sad for me.  I dislike sympathy.  I'll take empathy though.



Ok take two...

Ohhh that sucks. I understand :-/


----------



## Anjel (Jun 30, 2011)

I have stop going on EMTlife before bed. 

Here was my dream last night.

I was in a warehouse. With over 100 rooms and all the rooms had different people and different themes.

Hotel and sasha thought it would be funny to hide my car in one of the rooms. 

So I was going room to room trying to find it. One room was a jungle room and had a gorilla in it. Chimpie.

Then jimi, asimurk, linuss, usafmedic, abckidsmom, bbg, and a couple others all had rooms. I have no idea what these people look like but my imagination had a feild day.

I have aways had the weirdest dreams ever since I was little. Verrrrrry detailed and long. 

I ended up getting my car back. I found it in a parking garage on a ramp lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 30, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I have stop going on EMTlife before bed.
> 
> Here was my dream last night.
> 
> ...



Just come on EMTlife while you are on a date and your dreams will stop


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 30, 2011)

firefite said:


> Just come on EMTlife while you are on a date and your dreams will stop



Grr


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 30, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Grr



Well did you have a dream about EMTlife that night.......


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 30, 2011)

Supervisor texted out an open shift for tonight and is not returning my texts offering to take it.  Yes or no, I would just like to know what the plan is.  Good grief.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 30, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Supervisor texted out an open shift for tonight and is not returning my texts offering to take it.  Yes or no, I would just like to know what the plan is.  Good grief.



I'm the opposite.  I wish they would quit sending out open shifts... I DON'T want them.  I want my 24 hour shift, and that's it.  Let me have my days off.


Speak of the damn devils:  Dispatch just texted me with an open shift for Saturday.  I DON'T KUR!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 30, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I'm the opposite.  I wish they would quit sending out open shifts... I DON'T want them.  I want my 24 hour shift, and that's it.  Let me have my days off.
> 
> 
> Speak of the damn devils:  Dispatch just texted me with an open shift for Saturday.  I DON'T KUR!



Lol, I don't care.  I have to get a sitter to spend the night to cover the 0530-0900 chunk of time between when I have to be at work and hubby gets home.  Might as well go in early and get some more dollars.


----------



## foxfire (Jun 30, 2011)

Final all comprehensive written exam in two weeks. 
I am barely restraining myself from bolting. I don't feel ready for it.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 30, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Grr



Bad badger...down. Heel.

No growling at emtlifers


----------



## Sasha (Jun 30, 2011)

Come on scheduler.. Giiiive me my overtime. Give it to me. You can do it.

I liked it better when you were on maternity leave 

And at least Hotel isn't meh-ing.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 30, 2011)

> Hotel and sasha thought it would be funny to hide my car in one of the rooms.



That totally sounds like something I'd do, too.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 30, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Speak of the damn devils:  Dispatch just texted me with an open shift for Saturday.  I DON'T KUR!


I don't mind the open shifts...it's the "Winnsboro is on trauma divert" pages at 2am that piss me off.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I have stop going on EMTlife before bed.
> 
> Here was my dream last night.
> 
> ...



Picture a big clumsy ape with a beer gut, now make it bald and give it a big goofy grin. There yah go that's me


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 30, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I don't mind the open shifts...it's the "Winnsboro is on trauma divert" pages at 2am that piss me off.



Or "Jacksonville is on CT divert"

Yes, because I'll take ANY patient all the way to Jacksonville... ever... from my county... especially on my day off.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 30, 2011)

So what was in my room in your dream?


----------



## Sasha (Jun 30, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> So what was in my room in your dream?



Dr. House.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 30, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> So what was in my room in your dream?



Airplanes and you dressed in leather lmao 

Like the old school leather pilot hat and goggles


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Just watched the pilot of the new " teen " wolf series off iTunes. Pretty good show.


----------



## Asimurk (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been told I have a face that could only been seen in nightmares.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 30, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> I've been told I have a face that could only been seen in nightmares.



Yours was the club room lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 30, 2011)

In yo face!  6,000 posts in 2.5 years!



Sure, I have no life, but atleast I don't post on internet message bored while on a date! (And they happen every so often...)


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ah yes....Toes stepped on and feelings hurt. My work is done and im not even halfway thru the shift.


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Anjel (Jul 1, 2011)

Yummmm

Voodoo juice


----------



## Anjel (Jul 1, 2011)

Yummmm

Voodoo juice


----------



## nemedic (Jul 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Yummmm
> 
> Voodoo juice



what is this voodoo juice you speak of? and if it magically makes you fall asleep, send some my way. whenever i have to be up early, i can never sleep. but if i dont have to bee anywhere early, i seem to sleep like a baby


----------



## fast65 (Jul 1, 2011)

nemedic said:


> what is this voodoo juice you speak of? and if it magically makes you fall asleep, send some my way. whenever i have to be up early, i can never sleep. but if i dont have to bee anywhere early, i seem to sleep like a baby



Same here, the night before I have to be on shift I can never sleep :/


----------



## Anjel (Jul 1, 2011)

nemedic said:


> what is this voodoo juice you speak of? and if it magically makes you fall asleep, send some my way. whenever i have to be up early, i can never sleep. but if i dont have to bee anywhere early, i seem to sleep like a baby



Its 32oz of juice and 6 kinds of rum.

Im in lovvvvvvveeeeeeeee


----------



## Anjel (Jul 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Its 32oz of juice and 6 kinds of rum.
> 
> Im in lovvvvvvveeeeeeeee



Oh an d it comes in a bucket.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Its 32oz of juice and 6 kinds of rum.
> 
> Im in lovvvvvvveeeeeeeee



So you're saying it will put you to sleep...?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 1, 2011)

fast65 said:


> So you're saying it will put you to sleep...?



eventually


----------



## rwik123 (Jul 1, 2011)

Anyone need a google+ invite?


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 1, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Anyone need a google+ invite?



Whats the 20 on that?


----------



## rwik123 (Jul 1, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Whats the 20 on that?



It's supposedly the Facebook killer. It's nice, I'm just beginning to play with it. Being able to tie all other google stuff seems cool.. Gmail and such. It seems like google closed off people being able to invite others into it but there's a way around it. Tag someone via email in a post. So if anyone wants in they can PM me their email.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 1, 2011)

Sounds like another New World Order project to keep tabs on people

It's interesting that one of the Facebook investors is a front company known to be connected to the CIA ... just sayin .... oh don't look at that tab next to EMTLife on Brown's chrome, it might be Facebook


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Yours was the club room lol



Ooooo, what's the club room?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 1, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Ooooo, what's the club room?



The party room lol


----------



## nemedic (Jul 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Oh an d it comes in a bucket.



Bring me a bucket!!!!!!!


----------



## nemedic (Jul 1, 2011)

Anjel, your voodoo juice reminds me of what I call jungle juice. Take either a 5th, or a pint of every flavor of Smirnoff (depending on te size of the group, and how thirsty everyone is), plus a 5th of 100 proof Capt Morgan's. Add in one of those plastic can shaped things of koolaid (generally, but not always fruit punch or sometimes cherry). Mix up and enjoy. 


Another variation if the tropical forest fire. Take the above recipe. once it is poured into shot glasses, float a little bacardi 151 on top. light it, wait a second, then blow it out and drink. if mixed right, it will taste awesome. though my recipe may or may not have led from starting at a party in Old Orchard Beach, ME around 1900...........and ending up waking up on Nantucket beach the next morning with the worse hangover ever, as well as one of those sunburns where you'd rather get eaten by sharks then deal with it (and by morning i mean sunset the next day, approx 2030-2100. thought it was sunrise). was one hell of a party from the snippets my "friend" remembers and told me. he may or may not have done 6 of the tropical forest fire shots.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Its 32oz of juice and 6 kinds of rum.
> 
> Im in lovvvvvvveeeeeeeee



Sounds like a boat load of calories and sugar. Isnt that what you were trying to get away from?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Sounds like a boat load of calories and sugar. Isnt that what you were trying to get away from?



Yup...but after the week I had I didnt care. I stress drink.

Thanks for bringing up my failure.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 1, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Anjel, your voodoo juice reminds me of what I call jungle juice. Take either a 5th, or a pint of every flavor of Smirnoff (depending on te size of the group, and how thirsty everyone is), plus a 5th of 100 proof Capt Morgan's. Add in one of those plastic can shaped things of koolaid (generally, but not always fruit punch or sometimes cherry). Mix up and enjoy.
> 
> 
> Another variation if the tropical forest fire. Take the above recipe. once it is poured into shot glasses, float a little bacardi 151 on top. light it, wait a second, then blow it out and drink. if mixed right, it will taste awesome. though my recipe may or may not have led from starting at a party in Old Orchard Beach, ME around 1900...........and ending up waking up on Nantucket beach the next morning with the worse hangover ever, as well as one of those sunburns where you'd rather get eaten by sharks then deal with it (and by morning i mean sunset the next day, approx 2030-2100. thought it was sunrise). was one hell of a party from the snippets my "friend" remembers and told me. he may or may not have done 6 of the tropical forest fire shots.



holy crap...i need to come party with you.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 1, 2011)

Gucci like to drank


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 1, 2011)

Stuck on a 12 hour shift with an EMT who "hates the medical field and all he wants to do is get out, but he won't get out because he likes his uniform." this is going to be a long day :glare:


----------



## Sasha (Jul 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Yup...but after the week I had I didnt care. I stress drink.
> 
> Thanks for bringing up my failure.



Sorry but youre never gonna lose weight like that. You cant stress/emotional eat and drink. Find better ways to deal with stress. Take up running or something physical instead. Running relieves stress and makes you feel good.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Sorry but youre never gonna lose weight like that. You cant stress/emotional eat and drink. Find better ways to deal with stress. Take up running or something physical instead. Running relieves stress and makes you feel good.



+1 to running! Great way to relieve stress! (though can potentially increase stress Fractures...  ) which is why I took up cycling to supplement


----------



## Anjel (Jul 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Sorry but youre never gonna lose weight like that. You cant stress/emotional eat and drink. Find better ways to deal with stress. Take up running or something physical instead. Running relieves stress and makes you feel good.



I drink maybe once a month. I havr been eating and drinking healthy and going to the gym.

Lay off.


----------



## nemedic (Jul 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> holy crap...i need to come party with you.



If I am making one of the bigger batches, I have actually had to mix it in one of those huge 5 gallon gatorade coolers that they use on sports sidelines.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 1, 2011)

Off work finally. Might have OT on Sunday  
And no word yet today from MCHD... But just in case I don't get the job, I have an interview on the 5th as an ER Tech at my old hospital...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 1, 2011)

Packing. Packing. Throwing stuff away. More packing. Starting what I hope will be my last 48 in Washington tomorrow morning. I'm sooo ready to GTFO.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 1, 2011)

firefite said:


> Stuck on a 12 hour shift with an EMT who "hates the medical field and all he wants to do is get out, but he won't get out because he likes his uniform." this is going to be a long day :glare:



Well in all honesty, that's a pretty good reason to stay in, I mean, who doesn't love pants with hundreds of pockets?


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 1, 2011)

One of the new guys just gave me his 24 on the 4th. Holiday pay on the fourth, then OT pay all day saturday since I'll be over 40. Yes please.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 1, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Well in all honesty, that's a pretty good reason to stay in, I mean, who doesn't love pants with hundreds of pockets?



And weigh 5 pounds lol


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 1, 2011)

It is WAY too hot to be outside doing yard work right now! Anyone willing to hook me up with a 1L bag...


----------



## Anjel (Jul 1, 2011)

> It is WAY too hot to be outside doing yard work right now! Anyone willing to hook me up with a 1L bag...



If you let me start the line


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> If you let me start the line



Good luck finding these extensively dehydrated veins!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 1, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Good luck finding these extensively dehydrated veins!



Who needs veins? I roll the EZ IO way. HOLD STILL!!!!! 

h34r:


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 1, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Who needs veins? I roll the EZ IO way. HOLD STILL!!!!!
> 
> h34r:



Guaranteed access, even my 4 yo can do it!


----------



## fast65 (Jul 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> And weigh 5 pounds lol



Exactly! They're perfect!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 1, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Good luck finding these extensively dehydrated veins!



Thats ok. Im very persistant. Ill find one.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 1, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Good luck finding these extensively dehydrated veins!



I call dibs


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Thats ok. Im very persistant. Ill find one.



You all seem to be failing to realize that I already have access established and a liter bag hanging. The fluid bolus from my already established IO (and abcmoms 4 year olds IO in the other leg) should make those veins stand up very nicely. 

Bwahahahahahahahahah!!!! 

I freaking love those EZ IO things. So much nicer than the old style manual needles.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Thats ok. Im very persistant. Ill find one.



How do you think Brown found Mrs Brown? Persistence ... and chloroform!


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 1, 2011)

EZIO schmeezee IO, if I've got a willing subject and not bound by those pesky protocols I'm going IJ or subclavian .


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 1, 2011)

Lady:  I don't like needles
Me:  Would you like [Brown] to get the bone drill?
Lady:  Um, *not sure if serious look
Me:  Black, get the AP bag .....


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 2, 2011)

As long as I get some pain management to go with that IO bolus! Knock me the hell out!!


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 2, 2011)

Perkinje fibers, a phrase I couldn't remember last night.

Then after waking up from a dream where apparently the majority of the world's population was gone, I remembered Perkinje fibers.

Then I saw MrBrown's not so brown name show up, a name that I had forgotten, but immediately connected to Brown once seen.

And off to the scale which yesterday said 315#, today read 303#.  Wouldn't mind the reading earlier this year of ~280# or much, much less.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 2, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Perkinje fibers, a phrase I couldn't remember last night.
> 
> Then after waking up from a dream where apparently the majority of the world's population was gone, I remembered Perkinje fibers.



Same thing happened to me the other night with "autonomic dysreflexia"


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 2, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Same thing happened to me the other night with "autonomic dysreflexia"



I was struggling to remember the name of a guy the other day, and had a similar experience.  I only chime in because it's almost my bday, and he gave me a bday I'll never forget.

He was a medic where I used to work in the comm center, and also worked part time as a stripper.  He was a hairy, not completely hot guy, but not totally ugly either.  Just weird, and very hairy.

He came in when they were posted at the headquarters post and shouted, "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" and my partners threw on some music while he hopped up on top of the console and started with his buttons.

It was so. freaking. hillarious.  And thank GOD that he didn't get past the shirt, under which he had a tshirt.  I really couldn't say how far it was going to go.

Ha.  And I woke from sleep remembering his name, lol, 8 years later.


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 2, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 2, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> He was a medic where I used to work in the comm center, and also worked part time as a stripper.  He was a hairy, not completely hot guy, but not totally ugly either.  Just weird, and very hairy.
> .



So how was working with Chimpie?


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jul 2, 2011)

These 5a to 1p shifts on Saturdays are killing me. It's only 3p and all I want to do is go back to sleep ugh.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 2, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I was struggling to remember the name of a guy the other day, and had a similar experience.  I only chime in because it's almost my bday, and he gave me a bday I'll never forget.
> 
> He was a medic where I used to work in the comm center, and also worked part time as a stripper.  He was a hairy, not completely hot guy, but not totally ugly either.  Just weird, and very hairy.
> 
> ...



He had autonomic dysreflexia?


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 2, 2011)

fast65 said:


> He had autonomic dysreflexia?



Snort.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 2, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> snort.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 2, 2011)

fast65 said:


>



Snort is uncontrolled onset laughing.  It was funny, right?


----------



## fast65 (Jul 2, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Snort is uncontrolled onset laughing.  It was funny, right?



Ok, I miss understood  funny si


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 2, 2011)

Had an MCI caused by a man with a machete last night.   Talk about hairy situation....


----------



## fast65 (Jul 2, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Had an MCI caused by a man with a machete last night.   Talk about hairy situation....



Wow, crazy


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 2, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Had an MCI caused by a man with a machete last night.   Talk about hairy situation....



We watched The Expendables.  Similarly MCIish and hairy.

I think Sylvester Stallone is starting to resemble Michael Jackson.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 2, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Had an MCI caused by a man with a machete last night.   Talk about hairy situation....



How many patients?


----------



## nemedic (Jul 2, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Had an MCI caused by a man with a machete last night.   Talk about hairy situation....



Had a dream while at work that there was an epic battle. It was between a giant chicken dual wielding tomahawks, and a great white shark with a fricken laser beam on it's forehead. That's what I get apparently if I play COD and watch Austin Powers before my 1300 nap @ work.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 2, 2011)

5 back to back calls in 6 hours. Bring on the next one.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 2, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> 5 back to back calls in 6 hours. Bring on the next one.



Now 6 in 7. I dont like this pattern


----------



## nemedic (Jul 2, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> 5 back to back calls in 6 hours. Bring on the next one.





Anjel1030 said:


> Now 6 in 7. I dont like this pattern



Hey, you asked for it. You made your bed, and now you have to pray to be able to use it while out running endless calls now.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 2, 2011)

This is better....to bad it is at work and not at home.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 2, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Hey, you asked for it. You made your bed, and now you have to pray to be able to use it while out running endless calls now.



How come whenever I ask for it it never changes? :/ I've tried to jynx my last three shifts and it seems to have the reverse effect


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 2, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> This is better....to bad it is at work and not at home.



Yeah... Here's the speed on my work internet 







You have no idea how jealous I am. I've been waiting for a 4 minute youtube video to load for over five minutes now.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 2, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Yeah... Here's the speed on my work internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At home I get a .17 download and .15 upload. :-S

Hey, you still get an A+. That is crazy!


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 2, 2011)

fast65 said:


> How come whenever I ask for it it never changes? :/ I've tried to jynx my last three shifts and it seems to have the reverse effect



I curse thee with 12 organ donors made of Oregonians!  

PikachuPikachuPikachuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 2, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Yeah... Here's the speed on my work internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe that speed is consistent with smoke signals.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 2, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> How many patients?



"Only" 4, but chaotic scene(s), nonetheless.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 2, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> At home I get a .17 download and .15 upload. :-S
> 
> Hey, you still get an A+. That is crazy!



Faster than 97% of the US? My phone is faster than this crap internet. I think they confused the US with Somalia or something.




ffemt8978 said:


> I believe that speed is consistent with smoke signals.




:lol: Sounds about right


----------



## fast65 (Jul 2, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> I curse thee with 12 organ donors made of Oregonians!
> 
> PikachuPikachuPikachuuuuuuuuu!



Thanks, very helpful lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2011)

Yay my 12 for tomorrow night got another 12 tacked on to it. I go in at 1000 now instead of 2200. And I might be working a few hours this week doing security at my side job too.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 2, 2011)

And 7 lol


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 2, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Thanks, very helpful lol



Could go Chinese on thee and writ...

May you live in interesting times.



Anjel1030 said:


> And 7 lol



Rollin' rollin' rollin' rollin' patients!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 2, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Yay my 12 for tomorrow night got another 12 tacked on to it. I go in at 1000 now instead of 2200. And I might be working a few hours this week doing security at my side job too.



You have the totally weirdest schedule I've ever seen.  Is there a rhyme or reason, or do you just sign up for whatever?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 2, 2011)

Question on Jeopardy: This holiday in America falls on the third Sunday of June.

My dad: "Fourth of July?"


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> You have the totally weirdest schedule I've ever seen.  Is there a rhyme or reason, or do you just sign up for whatever?



The last two months I've worked 1 36 a week plus whatever open slots I could get for OT. This month the schedule went to hell and tehy just plugged people in where they'd fit. I was only supposed to work 12 tomorrow night, but there was an open slot on an ILS truck w/ no EMT-I scheduled, so I took it so I'd have a 24.
EDIT: And our shift changes are 1000 and 2200 for the most part


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 2, 2011)

Only in America do people go to a tent in the walmart parking lot and spend hundreds of dollars on paper tubes packed with flash powder and other highly dangerous chemicals and covered in Chinese writing. 

:-S


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 2, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Only in America do people go to a tent in the walmart parking lot and spend hundreds of dollars on paper tubes packed with flash powder and other highly dangerous chemicals and covered in Chinese writing.
> 
> :-S



Hey here in New Zealand you can get boxes and packets of stuff at the supermarket covered in Chinese writing too 

Seriously bro, its the Fourth of July, its time to celebrate the birthday of your country by blowing up a small part of it! 

Come here for Waitangi Day on the 6th of February


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 2, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Seriously bro, its the Fourth of July, its time to celebrate the birthday of your country by blowing up a small part of it!



You need to meet my neighbors, they are trying their hardest to blow up my house. :glare:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2011)

I'd honestly like to see no fireworks this year... enough of my state is on fire as it is


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 2, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> You need to meet my neighbors, they are trying their hardest to blow up my house. :glare:



Brown will probably see them on the next episode of COPS when they try to break in again and Brown chases them away with a large knife or similar piece of injurious instrumentalia.

Oh and Brown found out Hennepin County, PA uses entonox!


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 2, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown will probably see them on the next episode of COPS when they try to break in again and Brown chases them away with a large knife or similar piece of injurious instrumentalia.
> 
> Oh and Brown found out Hennepin County, PA uses entonox!



PA or MN?  Hennepin MN is a few blocks (miles) west of me.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 3, 2011)

> How do you think Brown found Mrs Brown? Persistence ... and chloroform!



Is her name Casey? LOL


----------



## Anjel (Jul 3, 2011)

Ended up with 9 calls in 12hrs.

Time to relax


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ended up with 9 calls in 12hrs.
> 
> Time to relax



Take a deep breath.

Everything is going to be alright.

Don't mind me.  Just getting EToH'd.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 3, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Take a deep breath.
> 
> Everything is going to be alright.
> 
> Don't mind me.  Just getting EToH'd.



Meeee tooo lol


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Meeee tooo lol



Hope you didn't order half the menu at KFC like I did before the alcohol.  Haha.  Dinner was too good.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 3, 2011)

"We, therefore, the Representatives of the United States of America, in General Congress, Assembled, appealing to the Supreme Judge of the World for the Rectitude of our Intentions, do, in the Name, and by the Authority of the good People of these Colonies, solemnly Publish and Declare, That these United Colonies are, and of Right ought to be, Free and Independent States; that they are absolved from all Allegiance to the British Crown, and that all political Connection between them and the State of Great-Britain, is and ought to be totally dissolved; and that as Free and Independent States, they have full Power to levy War, conclude Peace, contract Alliances, establish Commerce, and to do all other Acts and Things which Independent States may of right do. And for the support of this Declaration, with a firm Reliance on the Protection of the divine Providence, we mutually pledge to each other our Lives, our Fortunes, and our sacred Honor."


----------



## Anjel (Jul 3, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Hope you didn't order half the menu at KFC like I did before the alcohol.  Haha.  Dinner was too good.



Who has time for food


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 3, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> I'd honestly like to see no fireworks this year... enough of my state is on fire as it is




You don't want some extra back fires to help fight it?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 3, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> "We, therefore, the Representatives of the United States of America, in General Congress, Assembled, appealing to the Supreme Judge of the World for the Rectitude of our Intentions, do, in the Name, and by the Authority of the good People of these Colonies, solemnly Publish and Declare, That these United Colonies are, and of Right ought to be, Free and Independent States; that they are absolved from all Allegiance to the British Crown, and that all political Connection between them and the State of Great-Britain, is and ought to be totally dissolved; and that as Free and Independent States, they have full Power to levy War, conclude Peace, contract Alliances, establish Commerce, and to do all other Acts and Things which Independent States may of right do. And for the support of this Declaration, with a firm Reliance on the Protection of the divine Providence, we mutually pledge to each other our Lives, our Fortunes, and our sacred Honor."



Bravo! 

Every time I read one of those documents or think about the birth of our country, I am reminded of just how much the founders were hanging on their beliefs and actions. That last sentence of that quote is nothing to be taken lightly. 



> And for the support of this Declaration, with a firm Reliance on the Protection of the divine Providence, we mutually pledge to each other our Lives, our Fortunes, and our sacred Honor.



In support of the beliefs they held and the actions they took, those men were willing to sacrifice everything. All their possessions (many were rather wealthy), their reputation (most were prestigious men in high standing in society), and their very lives to back that document that came to define an entire nation. Those men were willing to hang for what they believed in. And not only that, under the oft practiced principle of shared guilt, their families and friends would suffer as well. They knew this full well. Many probably had friends who had hung or been shot at the hand of the crown, and they still pledged to stand behind their beliefs. 

It makes me think, what am I willing to give EVERYTHING for? Other than my family, in what do I believe so strongly that I am willing to give, in the truest sense of the word, everything? 

Not to get all philosophical on you, but food for thought, especially since our Independence Day is just around the corner. 

So don't let this day pass as part of another three day weekend. Make it count. And thank whatever or whoever you believe in for men and women like those founders who were willing to give their lives for you even though they didn't have a clue who you were. Because they didn't do it for themselves, they did it for us, the many generations to follow them. 


And yes Brown, I know it's the birthday of my country. I plan and doing my darnedest to blow some small part of it up. ;-) I was one of those crazy Americans in the tent at walmart today buying paper tubes packed with flash powder and covered with Chinese writing. 

Thank God for the Chinese! What would Independence Day be without then. Lol!!! 

May God bless you my fellow Americans.


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 3, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Thank God for the Chinese! What would Independence Day be without then. Lol!!!



Really boring without the Italians to make something pretty with the exploding powder them Chinamen made.


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Who has time for food



Any of the six billion people on the planet who haven't died from starvation?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 3, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Any of the six billion people on the planet who haven't died from starvation?



they obviously never worked in EMS


----------



## Anjel (Jul 3, 2011)

The Worst Sunburn Ever


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> The Worst Sunburn Ever



Soooo according to your signature you don't regret getting the sunburn?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 3, 2011)

firefite said:


> Soooo according to your signature you don't regret getting the sunburn?



I had fun getting it lol


----------



## Combat_Medic (Jul 3, 2011)

Ouch


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 3, 2011)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuude.......is it just me is is pic two borderline partial thickness?

And here is a question for everyone. A sunburn is actually a radiation burn, correct? Cause it isn't thermal and it isn't chemical.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 3, 2011)

Correct


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 3, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Is her name Casey? LOL



Damn, haha


----------



## Anjel (Jul 3, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Duuuuuuuuuuuuude.......is it just me is is pic two borderline partial thickness?
> 
> And here is a question for everyone. A sunburn is actually a radiation burn, correct? Cause it isn't thermal and it isn't chemical.



Yup and definetly on my shoulder is partial thickness. And infected. I have to go to the doctor on monday. 

Not cool.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 3, 2011)

"Why do we have to do these calls, I wish all the crazy people would just die!" 

Yup, I love working with this guy


----------



## rwik123 (Jul 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Yup and definetly on my shoulder is partial thickness. And infected. I have to go to the doctor on monday.
> 
> Not cool.



Not a fan of sunscreen?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 3, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Damn, haha



I just got that lol thats horrible


----------



## Anjel (Jul 3, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Not a fan of sunscreen?



Not my smartest moment.

I was in the water a lot and the sun wasnt "that bright". 

I cant beleive I let this happen though.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 3, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> "Why do we have to do these calls, I wish all the crazy people would just die!"
> 
> Yup, I love working with this guy



He does realize that if they die then he'll still be responding to them, right? h34r:


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 3, 2011)

fast65 said:


> He does realize that if they die then he'll still be responding to them, right? h34r:



Not working IFT


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 3, 2011)

There are currently 4 ALS calls pending, one intubated, one going to Harborview in Seattle. 

...oh yeah, I'm the only medic today. 

FML.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 3, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> There are currently 4 ALS calls pending, one intubated, one going to Harborview in Seattle.
> 
> ...oh yeah, I'm the only medic today.
> 
> FML.



I feel ur pain. I was the only basic crew on saturday. Makes life hell.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I feel ur pain. I was the only basic crew on saturday. Makes life hell.


How does that happen?  No one wanted to pick up OT?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 3, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> There are currently 4 ALS calls pending, one intubated, one going to Harborview in Seattle.
> 
> ...oh yeah, I'm the only medic today.
> 
> FML.



Oh that sucks! 

Here's hoping for a night that can be described as being a word that starts with the letter three before "T" in the English alphabet. I am the only transport intermediate on in the entire freaking county tonight. Seeing as how there are no ALS rigs even available here......nothing is going to happen tonight, right????


----------



## fast65 (Jul 3, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Not working IFT



Then nevermind, carry on


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 3, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Then nevermind, carry on









Had to... h34r:


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 3, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I am the only transport intermediate on in the entire freaking county tonight. Seeing as how there are no ALS rigs even available here......nothing is going to happen tonight, right????



If you need a hand ring up Oz and Brown on the telephone machine, just make sure there is a suitable landing zone first


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 3, 2011)

Put oncall and 2nd on call at that


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 3, 2011)

Whew. Just took the intubated PT to the ICU. That was fun. Now, back to urgent care to to get a chest painer. We found another medic to take the Harborview trip (which seemed BLS to me... But whatever.) I luckily grabbed a quick sandwich and bottle of water. The beat goes on.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 3, 2011)

MMiz said:


> How does that happen?  No one wanted to pick up OT?



I think they gave out to much MBTO. 

9 calls in 10-11 hours, in 97 degree heat about killed me lol


----------



## MMiz (Jul 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I think they gave out to much MBTO.
> 
> 9 calls in 10-11 hours, in 97 degree heat about killed me lol


What is MBTO?  Nine calls is a busy day.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 3, 2011)

MMiz said:


> What is MBTO?  Nine calls is a busy day.



Mutually benefiting time off. 

They have been trying to cut costs. So they have been allowing people to take the day off without points.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 3, 2011)

So Brown just found out what that pap smear thing Mrs Brown had was while reading Brown's anatomy book

Brown will never again question anything Mrs Brown wants ....

Hmm, best delete this before Mrs Brown sees it


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 3, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Hmm, best delete this before Mrs Brown sees it



Must you tell everybody everything?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 3, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Must you tell everybody everything?



Hands kat skillet


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Hands kat skillet



I knew I liked you!


----------



## fast65 (Jul 3, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Had to... h34r:



Walking troll face!!!!!!!!!! =D


----------



## Anjel (Jul 4, 2011)

Fastest ER visit ever. Only took 45minutes.

Partial thickness burns to the shoulders, neck, and chest area. Infection was starting in the right shoulder so he gave me antibiotics and pain killers. 

Never never again will I go out without spf 10,000. 

Lesson Learned.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 4, 2011)

So we just had a unit get dispatched for an area that is 2 hours away from our closest unit (that's not even in our response are) for a possible OD. And now we have no ALS units in our response area meanwhile we have 3 BLS units just sitting in our area doing nothing. Somethings about to happen....


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 4, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> So Brown just found out what that pap smear thing Mrs Brown had was while reading Brown's anatomy book
> 
> Brown will never again question anything Mrs Brown wants ....
> 
> Hmm, best delete this before Mrs Brown sees it



Wheat a guy!  My rule is no cooking or laundry within 24 hours before or after a pap smear, ands it must be immediately followed by food prepared in a commercial kitchen.

Shopping also helps.

But I also look on the bright side...we do not have to turn our heads and cough.  And there's no prostate to check.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 4, 2011)

What's so bad? It's just a little pressure followed by a little clicking followed by a little scrapping with a brush! As long as there's a negative whiff test, everything's fine!


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 4, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> What a guy!  My rule is no cooking or laundry within 24 hours before or after a pap smear, ands it must be immediately followed by food prepared in a commercial kitchen.



Brown used to work as a cook ... do you really want to know any more?

Brown can cook and launder too!



abckidsmom said:


> Shopping also helps.



Brown can shop ... for groceries and laundry power etc ... the kind of shopping you are talking about induces hyperinterest syndrome 



abckidsmom said:


> But I also look on the bright side...we do not have to turn our heads and cough.  And there's no prostate to check.



Brown's super nutrient, anti cancer diet will prevent that from being required


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 4, 2011)

Brown has now burnt page 418 of Clinically Orientated Anatomy


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> What's so bad? It's just a little pressure followed by a little clicking followed by a little scrapping with a brush! As long as there's a negative whiff test, everything's fine!



:angry:


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 4, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> :angry:


...I guess that being in front of the lithotomy position is a different experience than being in the lithotomy position?


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 4, 2011)

Great, now Mrs Brown is rummaging around in the closet for some rope, a pointy object and wants Brown to get on Expedia and see how much plane tickets to California cost.

.... Brown is just staying out of this one 

*Brown sits back and twiddles Brown's thumbs


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...I guess that being in front of the lithotomy position is a different experience than being in the lithotomy position?



Yes, very different! :glare:


----------



## Aprz (Jul 4, 2011)

I wish I could just post on people's profile or in the post of a revived old thread where the author of such thread already resolved the issue and most likely left the website half a decade ago "please stop". Especially contributing to the thread with only smilies... <_<

If you go to CA to do, uh, business, don't forget to arrange lunch with me.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 4, 2011)

How the hell do you fall asleep driving and kill 4 motorcyclist? 


Guy needs to be charged with murder.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 4, 2011)

Working the bike and gator at the parade and carnival. Waiting for the almost certain heat stroke to come.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well that was a nice and slow holiday weekend at work...Is it wrong that while some of my coworkers were whining and falling over themselves to get a "good call" I could have cared less and was content to sit at my post and take a nap?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 4, 2011)

Hour and a half till the end of my holiday weekend at work. I'm nervous....


----------



## crazycajun (Jul 4, 2011)

Finished my holiday work weekend this morning. A total of 41 calls in three days. Of course most were BS ETOH.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jul 4, 2011)

Doing my first overnight tonight. So far, I have been a white cloud. Watch, tonight we get destroyed with all emergencies...


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 4, 2011)

Caught a post move...crap


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 4, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Caught a post move...crap



A what?


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 4, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> A what?



I'm guessing it means having to move to a different station/location to cover a different response area. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 4, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> I'm guessing it means having to move to a different station/location to cover a different response area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



Yep, now instead of being in my station at 1800 (shift change today) I'm at a station 15 miles away .


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 4, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Yep, now instead of being in my station at 1800 (shift change today) I'm at a station 15 miles away .




You and ktown have been getting your butts handed to you today....

And I've had, wait for it:   a code stroke.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 4, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Yep, now instead of being in my station at 1800 (shift change today) I'm at a station 15 miles away .



I know this feeling all too well. For over the past week we've been stuck past crew change time covering an area that is.....3 miles from our station until that area's truck gets back from posting elsewhere or a call. Oh and this is the 1st or 2nd busiest area we have..Get off on time? Dont have a clue what that's like..


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2011)

Damn... I'm lucky I made it home from work today. Went to look over my bike to go for a ride... The tread on my rear tire is bubbling. I'm lucky I didn't lose the back tire on the way home


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 4, 2011)

Linuss said:


> And I've had, wait for it:   a code stroke.



Huh? Like a cardiac arrest that had a stroke? .. or like a bloke you did an early stroke notification on?


----------



## nemedic (Jul 4, 2011)

Camping on the river for my last "real" night off.( have to break down the camper, go for a tux fitting, and drive the 4 hours home, with maybe an hour or two extra for the end of holiday traffic. Got the first of a  12 pack of blue moon seasonal on one side, the fixings for s'mores on the other, and a nice breeze coming off the river.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 5, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Huh? Like a cardiac arrest that had a stroke? .. or like a bloke you did an early stroke notification on?



Early notification / bypass er for CT


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s Near Whom I Live,
Please stop shooting off fireworks as it is no longer the :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing 4th of July.  

Sincerely and most respectfully yours,

USAFMEDIC45


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 5, 2011)

... still over 2 hours before the 4th is over...


----------



## Anjel (Jul 5, 2011)

Had my very first priority 1 call as a basic on my own. 

Stupid people signed a refusal. They could of at least let me collar and board them lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 5, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Dear :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s Near Whom I Live,
> Please stop shooting off fireworks as it is no longer the :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing 4th of July.
> 
> Sincerely and most respectfully yours,
> ...



Next year, I'm going to counter with the 37mm grenade launcher on my AR-15.  Between flares, smoke, and fireworks, I figure I can make most of them stay inside.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 5, 2011)

In El Paso for the next 20 hours. Ugh a town not even it's mother could love.


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 5, 2011)

I sat on a lawn chair on a sidewalk and watched fireworks.  After the fireworks were done the chair I was sitting on broke.  People laughed.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Stupid people signed a refusal. They could of at least let me collar and board them lol



The preponderance the scientific literature no longer supports such practice, sorry


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Independance Day Everyone!!! Happy 235th birthday my fellow Americans!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 5, 2011)

So, Kat fell out of the ambulance last night, after missing a step taking a patient downstairs. Even the cops were laughing at me.


----------



## nemedic (Jul 5, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> So, Kat fell out of the ambulance last night, after missing a step taking a patient downstairs. Even the cops were laughing at me.



Lol. A jungle juice daiquiri and some berry and white chocolate truffles should soothe that. The alcohol will take away the pain, and who doesn't like chocolate, especially with the red white, and blue colors for yesterday.


----------



## nemedic (Jul 5, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Lol. A jungle juice daiquiri and some berry and white chocolate truffles should soothe that. The alcohol will take away the pain, and who doesn't like chocolate, especially with the red white, and blue colors for yesterday.



Though you'll want to be careful. It can give you some seriously painful brainfreezes


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jul 5, 2011)

So my first overnight went well. We had no calls . I heard the the other crew get a call around 1:30 .


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 5, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> So, Kat fell out of the ambulance last night, after missing a step taking a patient downstairs. Even the cops were laughing at me.



*Brown packs Mrs Browns helmet into her work bag

There we go honey


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2011)

Interviewing at my old hospital for ER Tech in about 2 hours... still no call from TX


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 5, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Lol. A jungle juice daiquiri and some berry and white chocolate truffles should soothe that. The alcohol will take away the pain, and who doesn't like chocolate, especially with the red white, and blue colors for yesterday.



SHARE! Got the ankle all wrapped up, but chocolate always helps.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 5, 2011)

*Spent last night with two shivering dogs.*

You'd think they were raised in Beirut, the AK's seemed to bother them most, despite about 1.7 mg/kg Benedryl in cat food beforehand.
Yeah, where's the M79 WP rounds when you need a counterbattery? 

Bicentennial Fourth was at SAC Headquarters in Nebraska at the base lake watching the pro fireworks show. We were all (hundreds and hundred of us) firing our own bottle rocokets etc off to reply to theirs, and not just a few arched back into the dry wheat fields behind us  h34r:


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 5, 2011)

Jurors in the Casey Anthony trial have reached a verdict.  Announcement coming at 2:15 EST!


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 5, 2011)

About time! *crosses fingers*


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2011)

Lunch hour is over in TX! *fingers crossed*


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 5, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Jurors in the Casey Anthony trial have reached a verdict.  Announcement coming at 2:15 EST!



About time! 

Oh, and is it sad that I get my national news from emtlife?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> About time!
> 
> Oh, and is it sad that I get my national news from emtlife?



Not any sadder than me... I had no idea what the hell they were talking about at first.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh yeah Brown saw that on the 6pm news last night ..... weird :unsure:


----------



## rwik123 (Jul 5, 2011)

only found guilty on multiple counts of providing false information..not guilty of murder 1, manslaughter and child-abuse.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 5, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> only found guilty on multiple counts of providing false information..not guilty of murder 1, manslaughter and child-abuse.




I get the feeling that this will be this decades "OJ Simpson" verdict where everyone but the jury will think she's guilty despite not having access to all of the evidence.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 5, 2011)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?????? The justice system in this country is sickening!!!


----------



## rwik123 (Jul 5, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?????? The justice system in this country is sickening!!!



I disagree. This gives me more confidence in our justice system. There is no tie between Casey and the murder. There may be alot of circumstantial evidence but there is no cause of death. I mean the prosecution had a good circumstantial case but not a direct tie to nail her for murder 1. I mean I think she should be guilty but I think our system is fair as can be.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 5, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?????? The justice system in this country is sickening!!!


What alternative would you like?  If democracy is the worst form of government besides all others tried, could the same be said about trial by jury?


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 5, 2011)

Brown has to agree, Brown means its obvious she is guilty as sin but then again, the old legal test is upon the prima facia evidence as assessed by a jury of her peers and they obviously didn't think it was sufficient enough to convict.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 5, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> I disagree. This gives me more confidence in our justice system. There is no tie between Casey and the murder. There may be alot of circumstantial evidence but there is no cause of death. I mean the prosecution had a good circumstantial case but not a direct tie to nail her for murder 1. I mean I think she should be guilty but I think our system is fair as can be.



Exactly.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think she was guilty, but the prosecution never could definitively prove her guilt.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 5, 2011)

Where does she go now? will her parents take her back?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2011)

Well... I think the ER tech interview
 went well... Still no news from tx.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 5, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Well... I think the ER tech interview
> went well... Still no news from tx.



When did they tell you you'd hear?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2011)

Originally Friday... But they told the next testicle group today... So I'm gonna just hope in the next hour or two I hear something.


----------



## rwik123 (Jul 5, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Originally Friday... But they told the next testicle group today... So I'm gonna just hope in the next hour or two I hear something.



Damn autocorrect?


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 5, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Originally Friday... But they told the next testicle group today... So I'm gonna just hope in the next hour or two I hear something.





rwik123 said:


> Damn autocorrect?



A perfect opportunity to use :rofl:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2011)

God damnit. That's what I get for posting and driving.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 5, 2011)

Brown wondered about that ..... :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Jul 5, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> God damnit. That's what I get for posting and driving.



Lmfao....priceless


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmmm my employer doesn't have testicle groups. I guess it's different for some employers :rofl:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2011)

Yuk yuk... smart-asses  Either way though, I just realized something. They said they'd let us all know one way or another... so even if they tell me to go f-off, I should hear something from them.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 5, 2011)

Just reserved my UHaul trailer for Sunday. Ready to get the f#%&euro; out of Washington. It can't come soon enough.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 5, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Just reserved my UHaul trailer for Sunday. Ready to get the f#%&euro; out of Washington. It can't come soon enough.



Make sure you leave enough room for me.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 5, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Make sure you leave enough room for me.



road trip! I wanna come too!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 5, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Make sure you leave enough room for me.



C'mon along. I'm East Coast bound, and I'll be going through your neck of the woods. I'll leave some space.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 5, 2011)

Everyone is invited!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2011)

You have no idea how jealous I am you're getting to move already


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, it's been in the works for months. I applied for the job at the end of march, and government moves at the speed of cold molasses. At least it's about to happen. I've been waiting for this for months. And getting out of a toxic relationship at the same time just makes it even sweeter.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 5, 2011)

And I just realized, I never mentioned where I was going. I'm off to arguably the best third service ALS only agency in the country. Sussex County EMS in Delaware. If you're curious, here's the website. http://www.sussexcountyde.gov/dept/ems/

It's a fantastic place. I'm planning on staying a long while.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice! Looks similar to MCHD, so I can imagine how excited you are to be going to work for them!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah. I'm pretty excited. (understatement of the year)


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 5, 2011)

Why do I keep having dreams about cops being mean to me?



n7lxi said:


> Everyone is invited!



When the uHaul gets pulled over, and the cops find that it's full of people, are we all going to be arrested for being border jumpers?  Your trip does assume crossing multiple state lines.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 5, 2011)

What's with all you Washingtonians wanting to defect to other states? 

Lol? Dont you like it here in the Peoples Republic of Washington?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 5, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> What's with all you Washingtonians wanting to defect to other states?
> 
> Lol? Dont you like it here in the Peoples Republic of Washington?



In a nutshell, no. I live on the west side. It's a whole 'nother world over here. I liked eastern Washington just fine. Only problem was, I couldn't make enough money as a medic to both eat and pay rent. I actually want to go to a place where medics an make a decent wage, have a promotional pathway, some retirement, tuition reimbursement ... Ya know. The stuff wr SHOULD all age.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 5, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Why do I keep having dreams about cops being mean to me?
> 
> 
> 
> When the uHaul gets pulled over, and the cops find that it's full of people, are we all going to be arrested for being border jumpers?  Your trip does assume crossing multiple state lines.



If we get pulled, I deny everything.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2011)

I love how upset some of the EMT-Is that work for ABQ Ambulance get when I tell them I run an ILS 911 truck


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 5, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> If we get pulled, I deny everything.



Are some of the people in the uHaul going to be found dead in a seedy motel bathtub full of ice and internal organs missing?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2011)

I call dibs on a kidney! I could use the money from selling one of those... I mean... what?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 5, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Are some of the people in the uHaul going to be found dead in a seedy motel bathtub full of ice and internal organs missing?



If things go according to plan.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 5, 2011)

And they won't be found dead... They'll wake up to see a note that says "call 911, your kidney was removed."

Or something like that. I don't remember exactly what I wrote last time.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 5, 2011)

So now we know how he's financing the cross country move...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 5, 2011)

I certainly can't do it on the relo money alone. If I need to sell the occasional kidney so I can stay at a nice hotel, so be it. I mean, most people have two of 'em!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 5, 2011)

I hate that stupid nestle pure life water commercial. The one where the soccer kid is like "why don't we just drink water?" 

What about salts and stuff???

Grrrrrrrrrr.......


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 6, 2011)

*Just eat your veggies and meat.*

Stop paying Nestle to run the world.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 6, 2011)

This thread had me dying laughing at work for the last hour. lol 

Only on EMTlife.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 6, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> This thread had me dying laughing at work for the last hour. lol
> 
> Only on EMTlife.



Careful...there could be a kidney "donation" in your immediate future if you die at work.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll swing by Michigan in a few days, on my way through, and pick up your kidney. Have your coworkers keep you cool till I get there. 

Hot damn. I'll be able to afford the Hampton Inn! (they have waffles for breakfast!)


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 6, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> I'll swing by Michigan in a few days, on my way through, and pick up your kidney. Have your coworkers keep you cool till I get there.
> 
> Hot damn. I'll be able to afford the Hampton Inn! (they have waffles for breakfast!)



Two more and you might be able to spring for a Hilton.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 6, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Two more and you might be able to spring for a Hilton.



Good point. Anjel, got any friends?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 6, 2011)

Can I trade my partner in for a newer model?


His old school "You call, we haul" mentality, mixed with "wanting easier protocols" is getting old.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 6, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Good point. Anjel, got any friends?



HotelCo is around here somewhere.....


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Can I trade my partner in for a newer model?
> 
> 
> His old school "You call, we haul" mentality, mixed with "wanting easier protocols" is getting old.



How about a cocky, know-it-all intermediate?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 6, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> How about a cocky, know-it-all intermediate?



Nope I got first dibs if you come here.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 6, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> How about a cocky, know-it-all intermediate?



We'd be a good fit as my partner calls me a cocky, egotistical know-it-all Paragod who "has no respect for my elders in EMS"   (All that over saying a journalist is stupid)





Funny thing?  He's a Paramedic himself .... so I don't quite know where I could dis him as a Paramedic being better than a... Paramedic?

"You don't know what you're talking about, you're only a Paramedic, and I?  Well, I'm a PARAMEDIC!!!"


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 6, 2011)

They got me... the CHP finally got me... 83 mph in a 70. :-(


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 6, 2011)

"You paramedics think you know everything!"

"yeah, but YOU'RE a paramedic, too."

"see! There you go again! Telling me I'm a paramedic. I know I'm a paramedic! Respect you elders!"

Face palm.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 6, 2011)

*JPINV, offer them a kidney.*

Hey, Interstate Trailer Crew, what if a rider just brings  new kidney instead of donating one? (Not me, I'm ok here).


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 6, 2011)

A trip from Washington to some parts of the east coast run through the Twin Cities in Minnesota.  I'm sure I could find some kidneys around here.  I know!  My in-laws!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 6, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> "You paramedics think you know everything!"
> 
> "yeah, but YOU'RE a paramedic, too."
> 
> ...



You laugh.  That's pretty much what it's come down to.


 He's only had his medic for like a month, but has been in EMS for 14 years.  He's a Paramedic but isn't cleared to work as one at the agency, so he's still working as an EMT.  Plus, he'll be the first to admit he doesn't like the responsibility of a medic.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> my partner calls me a cocky, egotistical know-it-all Paragod



Your partner has amazing powers of deduction


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> You laugh.  That's pretty much what it's come down to.
> 
> 
> He's only had his medic for like a month, but has been in EMS for 14 years.  He's a Paramedic but isn't cleared to work as one at the agency, so he's still working as an EMT.  *Plus, he'll be the first to admit he doesn't like the responsibility of a medic.*



So...why did he become one???


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 6, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Your partner has amazing powers of deduction



Just don't let him know... if he finds out he's actually right on something, it will just get that much worse!




fast65 said:


> So...why did he become one???



Preaching to the choir....I've asked him that plenty a time and have yet to get a real answer other then "I don't know"


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Just don't let him know... if he finds out he's actually right on something, it will just get that much worse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well maybe he would answer if you would stop being such a PARAGOD


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 6, 2011)

Never gonna happen!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> They got me... the CHP finally got me... 83 mph in a 70. :-(



Dude that's all? If you are going to get busted in a 70 zone, at least get busted for 85 plus! 

:-D


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Never gonna happen!



Well then I think what we have here is a failure to communicate...would consider moving down to being a parapope?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 6, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Well then I think what we have here is a failure to communicate...would consider moving down to being a parapope?



How about one gets to be the paragod and the other gets to be the godamedic?


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> How about one gets to be the paragod and the other gets to be the godamedic?



I suppose that could work, but then you're gonna end up with a whole situation like Battle of the Titans, they'll  end up leaving a huge trail of destruction in their wake (more so than Linuss does already), and eventually someone's going to end up in the corner crying (probably me for some odd reason). 

Besides, it doesn't quite have the same ring to it


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 6, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Dude that's all? If you are going to get busted in a 70 zone, at least get busted for 85 plus!
> 
> :-D



How's 98 in a 65? The first time I decided to let loose while driving about three years ago I get nailed. Now I'm paranoid, I think they're everywhere


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 6, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Dude that's all? If you are going to get busted in a 70 zone, at least get busted for 85 plus!
> 
> :-D



Well, I was going 90 and accelerating when I first saw the officer standing outside his car running radar.

...and this is also what I love about California vehicle code. 

Step 1: Trial by declaration (mail). I would throw 60 days of extension in here, but with the high number of tickets over the holiday weekend, I'm hoping he doesn't feel like responding to his TODs. 

Step 2: Extensions for 60 days.

Step 3: In court trial.

If I get a good break at anytime, though, I'll take it. It's a $35 fine, but after all the random fees, the final amount is over $200 for a 1-15 mph over ticket.


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 6, 2011)

I speed way too often.  Why I haven't been busted for really speeding (I don't count that time doing 37 in a 25, especially since there were no fines) is beyond me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2011)

I got nailed for 65 in a 25 zone a while back... luckily it was a deputy I know and on a mountain road that was deserted since it was the middle of the week... Yay for motorcycles and twisty roads  I didn't get a ticket, but his response was 'I don't want to see you on the mountain for a couple of weeks'. I went 'yes sir' and turned around and rode down at the speed limit


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 6, 2011)

Brown has never had a speeding ticket nor moving violation and that is after cutting off a cop car once.  

Brown has had two parking tickets, one for no pay and display (duh!) and the other for parking in a wheelchair park with an expired wheelchair parking permit (like five years expired issued by another jurisdiction 100 miles away for on-campus only use) .... what, it was worth a try right?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 6, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> How about a cocky, know-it-all intermediate?




You rang? LOL


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> You rang? LOL


I meant the cocky know-it-all intermediate that's trying to move back to TX


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 6, 2011)

*666?*

I'm scared. :unsure:


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 6, 2011)

*Brown pulls Brown's Cat in the Hat hat down tightly and prays ....


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 6, 2011)

If you're a 555 than I'm a 666.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 6, 2011)

The beast lives!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2011)

AngryBirds Chrome is making it be very hard to be productive... Wait... it's my day off. Screw productive


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 6, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> AngryBirds Chrome is making it be very hard to be productive... Wait... it's my day off. Screw productive



Yeah, I spent three days going through the first three levels.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 6, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Yeah, I spent three days going through the first three levels.



Im sorry...thats kinda funny lol


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 6, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> AngryBirds Chrome is making it be very hard to be productive... Wait... it's my day off. Screw productive



The hubby is still wasting time on regular AngryBirds, even though he's beaten it AND gone back for the highest star rating or whatever.

I'm going to block him from this thread now.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 6, 2011)

Oldest daughter won a goldfish at the fair last night.  So far that thing has cost us $10 to win, $27.93 for the unplanned grocery store run (they didn't have fish food- duh- all the other kids already bought it!), and now 30 miles round trip to Wallyworld plus $5 for the fish food.

It'll die tomorrow, likely.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> The hubby is still wasting time on regular AngryBirds, even though he's beaten it AND gone back for the highest star rating or whatever.
> 
> I'm going to block him from this thread now.



I have AngryBirds and Angry Birds Seasons on my phone and Nook. Great time waster at work... but now I can play it on my laptop and desktop... Once I start school again I'm screwed


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 6, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Oldest daughter won a goldfish at the fair last night.  So far that thing has cost us $10 to win, $27.93 for the unplanned grocery store run (they didn't have fish food- duh- all the other kids already bought it!), and now 30 miles round trip to Wallyworld plus $5 for the fish food.
> 
> It'll die tomorrow, likely.


...or it'll live to be the size of "Big Fish" which was a five pound goldfish that was owned by the father of my now ex-girlfriend.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 6, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> The hubby is still wasting time on regular AngryBirds, even though he's beaten it AND gone back for the highest star rating or whatever....



That's what I did.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I get too pissed off at Angry Birds, I can no longer play it


----------



## crazycajun (Jul 6, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> ...or it'll live to be the size of "Big Fish" which was a five pound goldfish that was owned by the father of my now ex-girlfriend.



If it gets to five pounds I would have to figure out how to Filet' it.:rofl:


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 6, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I get too pissed off at Angry Birds, I can no longer play it



I'm just too distracted by facebook to care.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 6, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> If it gets to five pounds I would have to figure out how to Filet' it.:rofl:


Is pretty much your first thought whenever you see an animal how to cook it?


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 6, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Is pretty much your first thought whenever you see an animal how to cook it?




That mentality comes with any person who identifies with "cajun" enough to make it his screen name.

I like it!


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 6, 2011)

*Never try to disinfect Big Fish's tank with peroxide.*

Even if you rinse it three or four times.
Just saying....:blush:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 6, 2011)

I wonder where people live that say going code will only save you a couple of seconds up to a minute off transport times. Got called to a TC, 2 patients. We transport code and the other unit doesn't. We leave at the same time. We are already cleaning the gurney off before the other unit pulls up.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 6, 2011)

firefite said:


> I wonder where people live that say going code will only save you a couple of seconds up to a minute off transport times. Got called to a TC, 2 patients. We transport code and the other unit doesn't. We leave at the same time. We are already cleaning the gurney off before the other unit pulls up.



I did the opposite the other night.  The unit transporting with lights and sirens left about 30 seconds before us, but stopped at one point on the tranport to do whatever they were doing (IV?).  I never saw them again in the mirror, and they came in the ER when I was making up the stretcher.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2011)

firefite said:


> I wonder where people live that say going code will only save you a couple of seconds up to a minute off transport times. Got called to a TC, 2 patients. We transport code and the other unit doesn't. We leave at the same time. We are already cleaning the gurney off before the other unit pulls up.



We seem to run code to every call, it's really starting to piss me off. I mean it saved us MAYBE like 2-3 minutes the other day, and that was with a 30 minute transport.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 6, 2011)

fast65 said:


> We seem to run code to every call, it's really starting to piss me off. I mean it saved us MAYBE like 2-3 minutes the other day, and that was with a 30 minute transport.



Contrary to my screen name, I actually hate running code 3, ESPECIALLY with a pt in the back. 95% of the calls we get dispatched code 3 to end up being code 4 runs. I run out to maybe 25% of the calls code 3. Of those I run about 5% back code 3. Then there is the occasional call where you run out non priority and then have to run priority back in. 

So yea.....I chose that screen name back before I really knew anything about EMS and was a brand, brand, BRAND noob. Ha ha ha! I've had people at work ask me, "So, why is your screen name for stuff lightsandsirens of your hate running code 3 so much?"


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2011)

Not selected for MCHD  Just got a reply to my email asking.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Contrary to my screen name, I actually hate running code 3, ESPECIALLY with a pt in the back. 95% of the calls we get dispatched code 3 to end up being code 4 runs. I run out to maybe 25% of the calls code 3. Of those I run about 5% back code 3. Then there is the occasional call where you run out non priority and then have to run priority back in.
> 
> So yea.....I chose that screen name back before I really knew anything about EMS and was a brand, brand, BRAND noob. Ha ha ha! I've had people at work ask me, "So, why is your screen name for stuff lightsandsirens of your hate running code 3 so much?"



I actually had a discussion the other day with a coworker on this topic. I mean we run code 3 to a lot of calls, and out of those calls only like <10% are actually transported code 3, I just don't get it.

Transport, I'm sorry


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 6, 2011)

Bored in class. Someone Post a fun thread


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> Bored in class. Someone Post a fun thread



If only I were fun enough for such a adventurous feat


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 6, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Not selected for MCHD  Just got a reply to my email asking.



Their loss.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks guys. Also just applied today for City of Beaumont EMS... Anything to get out of NM at this point


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> thanks guys. Also just applied today for City of Beaumont EMS... Anything to get out of NM at this point



You could always come to Oregon  Good luck with Beaumont though


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2011)

fast65 said:


> You could always come to Oregon  Good luck with Beaumont though



Do you know annoying it is to get reciprocity in Oregon at the Intermediate level?  so many odd levels!


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Do you know annoying it is to get reciprocity in Oregon at the Intermediate level?  so many odd levels!


 
Actually I have absolutely no idea, fill me in?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Actually I have absolutely no idea, fill me in?



Lol the packet made my head want to explode. I've got another buddy that's trying to convince me to try for OR too


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol the packet made my head want to explode. I've got another buddy that's trying to convince me to try for OR too



Haha, damn, that doesn't sound good...but, Oregon's worth it


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Haha, damn, that doesn't sound good...but, Oregon's worth it



Just looking at it... They changed it. I'm longer eligible to apply for anything other than EMT-B in Oregon.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Just looking at it... They changed it. I'm longer eligible to apply for anything other than EMT-B in Oregon.



How in the hell does that work? Does it say what makes you unqualified to be an EMT-I in Oregon?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2011)

fast65 said:


> How in the hell does that work? Does it say what makes you unqualified to be an EMT-I in Oregon?



I'm not an I/99... I'm an I/85 per NR. And they don't recognize state EMT-I certs, so the extra skills that my TX EMT-I cert gives me don't count there.


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 6, 2011)

This thread has now reached the limit of my CPU.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm not an I/99... I'm an I/85 per NR. And they don't recognize state EMT-I certs, so the extra skills that my TX EMT-I cert gives me don't count there.



Hmmmm, that's pretty odd :/ What other skills did you need?


Side bar: 500th post


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 6, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> This thread has now reached the limit of my CPU.



Black screen of death?  

I've never seen a thread this long.  The other forums I go to have a 1,000 post limit on each thread.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Hmmmm, that's pretty odd :/ What other skills did you need?
> 
> 
> Side bar: 500th post



Not sure. They just say that they only take I/99 for EMT-I reciprocity.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Not sure. They just say that they only take I/99 for EMT-I reciprocity.



Oregon's weird sometimes :/

abckidsmom: how many posts do you have showing per page, mine says that we're at 668 pages


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 6, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Oregon's weird sometimes :/
> 
> abckidsmom: how many posts do you have showing per page, mine says that we're at 668 pages



I have 40/page, and it's at 358 or something like that.  A lot.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I have 40/page, and it's at 358 or something like that.  A lot.



Oh gotcha lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 6, 2011)

Being good at age of empires is a sign of some advanced form of geekieness, right? 

Like when you go to your friends house and he is playing AoE II and he makes statements like "dude! I have got a rad amount of gold!" then I should say words to the effect of, put the computer away and get a life and a girl. Right?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 6, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Being good at age of empires is a sign of some advanced form of geekieness, right?
> 
> Like when you go to your friends house and he is playing AoE II and he makes statements like "dude! I have got a rad amount of gold!" then I should say words to the effect of, put the computer away and get a life and a girl. Right?



To your friends house... Right....


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 6, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Being good at age of empires is a sign of some advanced form of geekieness, right?
> 
> Like when you go to your friends house and he is playing AoE II and he makes statements like "dude! I have got a rad amount of gold!" then I should say words to the effect of, put the computer away and get a life and a girl. Right?



:sad::angry::glare::censored::censored::censored:

I've wanted to play that game so badly in the past few months.  But boo, software is too old to run on Win7.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 6, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Like when you go to your friends house and he is playing AoE II and he makes statements like "dude! I have got a rad amount of gold!" then I should say words to the effect of, put the computer away and get a life and a girl. Right?



Some of us can't, so bite me.


----------



## EMSrush (Jul 6, 2011)

I just got issued a pair of Perfection Uniforms MTX Eco Pants... they look nice, but they are so hot it's ridiculous! Here's to hoping they cool off in a few washes...


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Being good at age of empires is a sign of some advanced form of geekieness, right?
> 
> Like when you go to your friends house and he is playing AoE II and he makes statements like "dude! I have got a rad amount of gold!" then I should say words to the effect of, put the computer away and get a life and a girl. Right?



Or maybe just back slowly out of his house and sprint to your car...to get your laptop so you can play too


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 6, 2011)

Transport, sorry 'bout the MCHD job. Keep looking', the perfect gig is out there!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 6, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> To your friends house... Right....



I can guarantee you the girl isn't playing age of empires. Lol!

If that's what you are even getting at? 

Eye are konfoozzed......


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 6, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Not sure. They just say that they only take I/99 for EMT-I reciprocity.



Training Division.com does an I99 completer i think.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 6, 2011)

Testing the sig feature of tappatalk. 

Is that too long a signature?


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 6, 2011)

some signatures are LONGerrrrrr than otherrrrrrs


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 7, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> some signatures are LONGerrrrrr than otherrrrrrs



That's what she said. 


.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Training Division.com does an I99 completer i think.



I think I saw that... but if I'm gonna do any completer... I might as well do my medic completer... Especially if I get the hospital job here and I wind up stuck in NM.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 7, 2011)

or nursing school and finish p online. what's gonna carry you farther in the end?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> or nursing school and finish p online. what's gonna carry you farther in the end?



That's exactly what my favorite charge said to me during the interview. Besides, if I stay here my hospital will pay for my RN. Can't beat that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 7, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Besides, if I stay here my hospital will pay for my RN. Can't beat that.



That's a no brainer. If someone wanted to pay for me to get my RN, I'd be all over it. 


.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> That's a no brainer. If someone wanted to pay for me to get my RN, I'd be all over it.
> 
> 
> .



Exactly... although that's assuming I get hired on with my old hospital. Fingers cross for good news by Friday. 
Plus one of the good things about this area, is staying an EMT-I here means I still get to work a truck as lead ILS provider. I do plan staying in the field the whole time at least PT...


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 7, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> That's exactly what my favorite charge said to me during the interview. Besides, if I stay here my hospital will pay for my RN. Can't beat that.



Its like 5k and you can work the whole time.  Sure that's alot of money, but you don't gave to wait until you start and if it is like my hospital, you have to pay for the classes yourself and they reimburse you after the semester. You also have to have worked at the hospital for over a year to be eligible.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 7, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Besides, if I stay here my hospital will pay for my RN. Can't beat that.



Um yeah I'm not ready to leave the field but if someone else is gonna pay for RN I could be ready. Take that if it comes up. 

Rumor has it one of the hospitals on the border is paying emergency RNs into six figures a year in base pay. I don't care to live on the border but with that money I could take lots of trips away from it. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Um yeah I'm not ready to leave the field but if someone else is gonna pay for RN I could be ready. Take that if it comes up.
> 
> Rumor has it one of the hospitals on the border is paying emergency RNs into six figures a year in base pay. I don't care to live on the border but with that money I could take lots of trips away from it.
> 
> ...



Thats the thing, even if I get my RN, I plan on at least PT on a 911 truck. And I lived in Deming NM, just norht of the border. You couldn't pay me enough to go back to somewhere like that.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 7, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Thats the thing, even if I get my RN, I plan on at least PT on a 911 truck. And I lived in Deming NM, just norht of the border. You couldn't pay me enough to go back to somewhere like that.



What about...ONE HUNDRED BILLION DOLLARS?!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 7, 2011)

fast65 said:


> What about...ONE HUNDRED BILLION DOLLARS?!



I'll sell you a kidney for that. 

Lol


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 7, 2011)

Its weird out of all the calls I have ran I have never felt weird about any of them until today. we drove a harvesting medical team from the airport to the hospital and then back to the airport. It made both my partner and I feel really weird for some reason.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 7, 2011)

Just another day in Chimpie's world. Waiting to see what Casey Anthony's sentence will  be. Probably do some work on thr site today. Probably work on one of the bajillion projects I have going on. And probably try to squeeze in a movie this afternoon.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm gonna wager Anthony will walk today with time served. :-S


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 7, 2011)

For those of us who like to learn just for the sake of learning, here you go:  http://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 7, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> For those of us who like to learn just for the sake of learning, here you go:  http://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm



Boing!


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 7, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I'm gonna wager Anthony will walk today with time served. :-S



Close.  She got one year for each of the four counts, minus time served, minus time for good behavior and service.  They said they should know today what her remaining sentence will be, but most likely less than a month.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 7, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Boing!



Hahaha thata not nice asi


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Chimpie, you startled me.  Haha.



Anjel1030 said:


> Hahaha thata not nice asi



What?  Some people like to learn.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 7, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I'll sell you a kidney for that.
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...



I don't need a kidney though  However, it would be nice to have a spare...

usafmedic: nice find, definitely some interesting courses!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> For those of us who like to learn just for the sake of learning, here you go:  http://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm



Nice post man  Thanks!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 7, 2011)

I've gotta go to Academy and buy some new pants the ones I have don't fit anymore cuz I've LOST TOO MUCH WEIGHT!! YAYYY


----------



## fast65 (Jul 7, 2011)

Dammit, Sex and the City is on and my preceptor has the remote, and she's sleeping...WHAT AM I GOING TO DO?!!!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Dammit, Sex and the City is on and my preceptor has the remote, and she's sleeping...WHAT AM I GOING TO DO?!!!!!



Laptop and netflix?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 7, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Thanks Chimpie, you startled me.  Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> What?  Some people like to learn.



Haha sorry thought you said boring. Im tired lol


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 7, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Haha sorry thought you said boring. Im tired lol



Haha.  All is forgiven.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 7, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Laptop and netflix?




I didn't even think of that, perfect!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 7, 2011)

Half-day at work today.  Time to go kill some newbs on Battlefield: Bad Company (the original version) online.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 7, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Half-day at work today.  Time to go kill some newbs on Battlefield: Bad Company (the original version) online.



usafmedic, you get more awesome every day


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 7, 2011)

fast65 said:


> usafmedic, you get more awesome every day


If anyone wants to come find me, the gamer tag is LT Will Calley.  If anyone gets the references, kudos to you.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 7, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> If anyone wants to come find me, the gamer tag is LT Will Calley.  If anyone gets the references, kudos to you.



I wish I had Battlefield on my laptop


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 7, 2011)

I play on XBox.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 7, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I play on XBox.



Then I had better get the original Bad Company for my xbox, you ever play Bad Co. 2?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 7, 2011)

I have not...I want to try it but at the moment I have just been too busy to warrant the investment.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 7, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I have not...I want to try it but at the moment I have just been too busy to warrant the investment.


I'll probably end up getting the original Bad Co. so if you ever feel like playing add me, my gamertag is just _fast65_


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 7, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> If anyone wants to come find me, the gamer tag is LT Will Calley.  If anyone gets the references, kudos to you.



Not after Will Calley of My Lai infamy is it?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 7, 2011)

Damn. I start my last 48 in Washington tomorrow morning. I can't believe I'm almost out of here! I'm sooo ready. I'll be heading across I 90/94 toward Mpls to meet up with some friends...if you want to grab a bite or coffee along the way, let me know. 


.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 7, 2011)

> Not after Will Calley of My Lai infamy is it?



Yup...I used to belong to a "team" that consisted of several of us who had gamer tags after war criminals.  My first gamer tag was "Idi Amin Redux".  Another one of my buddies was "POLPOTSTKRS" (Pol Pot Stickers).


----------



## Anjel (Jul 7, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> If anyone wants to come find me, the gamer tag is LT Will Calley.  If anyone gets the references, kudos to you.



*cough cough* dork*cough cough*


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yup....but you are friends with me.


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 7, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Damn. I start my last 48 in Washington tomorrow morning. I can't believe I'm almost out of here! I'm sooo ready. I'll be heading across I 90/94 toward Mpls to meet up with some friends...if you want to grab a bite or coffee along the way, let me know.
> 
> 
> .



I'd be up for it, but by the time you hit The Cities, I'm going to be so f----- from the teeth pulling that it wouldn't work out.  Safe driving though!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, in that case, I'll have a beer in honor of your ex-teeth! 


.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2011)

I decided I think I'm gonna go through with testing in Beaumont if I can find the money to do it  Might as well try if I can


----------



## Anjel (Jul 7, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Yup....but you are friends with me.



Duh  told ya im the coolest dork you'll ever meet.


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 7, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Well, in that case, I'll have a beer in honor of your ex-teeth!
> 
> 
> .



^OH in honor?  Oh Hell² yes!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 7, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Damn. I start my last 48 in Washington tomorrow morning. I can't believe I'm almost out of here! I'm sooo ready. I'll be heading across I 90/94 toward Mpls to meet up with some friends...if you want to grab a bite or coffee along the way, let me know.
> 
> 
> .



Well, I'd hook up in Spokane, but you probably don't want to stop until you cross the WA state line, eh?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 7, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Yup...I used to belong to a "team" that consisted of several of us who had gamer tags after war criminals.  My first gamer tag was "Idi Amin Redux".  Another one of my buddies was "POLPOTSTKRS" (Pol Pot Stickers).



Can I have my kudos then? Please? ^_^


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 7, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> can i have my kudos then? Please? ^_^


Kudos.  Nicely played BTW.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 7, 2011)

Got to wave my little people in the fire engine before I got a call.  It was a banner day.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 7, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well, I'd hook up in Spokane, but you probably don't want to stop until you cross the WA state line, eh?



I'm actually gonna spend Sunday night in ellensburg to say good bye, with a few beers, to my Yakima EMS peeps. 


.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2011)

Dear dispatch,

 I understand we are at zero car status because our scheduling sucks. You must understand that it is not my fault. And that when you have 3 priority 3's waiting for me after the 5 we already did, I may forget to tap on scene or transporting, and I will not be able to do each call in 20 minutes. 

Sincerely,

Anjel


----------



## fast65 (Jul 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Dear dispatch,
> 
> I understand we are at zero car status because our scheduling sucks. You must understand that it is not my fault. And that when you have 3 priority 3's waiting for me after the 5 we already did, I may forget to tap on scene or transporting, and I will not be able to do each call in 20 minutes.
> 
> ...



Dear Anjel,

Please send some of those calls this way...

Sincerely yours,

Nathan


----------



## foxfire (Jul 8, 2011)

Have a 200 question prep exam on Monday and the real deal 180 question all comprehensive final exam on Wensday. I am so nervous about it.   Can't concentrate on studying, bout ready to go crazy.  :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 8, 2011)

Anjel, you sound like you're swamped.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Dear dispatch,
> 
> I understand we are at zero car status because our scheduling sucks. You must understand that it is not my fault. And that when you have 3 priority 3's waiting for me after the 5 we already did, I may forget to tap on scene or transporting, and I will not be able to do each call in 20 minutes.
> 
> ...



Dear Anjel,

We don't care about your needs.  You exist to do our bidding.  Please comply immediately, or we will save the out of town transport 1.5 hours before your EOT for you, and you will SUFFER!

Sincerely,

The Ones Whom You Must Obey.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Dear Anjel,
> 
> Please send some of those calls this way...
> 
> ...



Dear Nathan,

Gladly...would you like the psych, the peg tube, or the ulcers?





abckidsmom said:


> Dear Anjel,
> 
> We don't care about your needs.  You exist to do our bidding.  Please comply immediately, or we will save the out of town transport 1.5 hours before your EOT for you, and you will SUFFER!
> 
> ...



Dear the ones whom you must obey,

Kiss my butt. I don't have to deal with you till tomorrow at 1130. 

So there  (ooo....please don't see this)

sincerely,

Disgruntled EMT.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Dear Nathan,
> 
> Gladly...would you like the psych, the peg tube, or the ulcers?



The psych patient please.

Honestly, medic 14 movie night has gone uninterrupted for 5 hours now, how can that be?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Dear the ones whom you must obey,
> 
> Kiss my butt. I don't have to deal with you till tomorrow at 1130.
> 
> ...



Dear Anjel,

We will make sure to load you up with calls tomorrow at 1130. Your gonna have a "fun" time tomorrow.

Sincerely,

Your loving/caring Dispatch


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 8, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Honestly, medic 14 movie night has gone uninterrupted for 5 hours now, how can that be?



Thats pretty crazy. Usually the tones drop right when the good parts come.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 8, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Thats pretty crazy. Usually the tones drop right when the good parts come.



I know right, we've even been able to eat, clean, and sit here with our boots off :/


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 8, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I know right, we've even been able to eat, clean, and sit here with our boots off :/



A boots off day? Now that _is _slow! :sad:


----------



## fast65 (Jul 8, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> A boots off day? Now that _is _slow! :sad:



Get this...AND socks off :O


----------



## fast65 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well I guess a code 1 out of town transfer is better than nothing


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 8, 2011)

Polish your boots. Guaranteed tones. 


.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 8, 2011)

Put something in the oven that'll do the trick.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 8, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Polish your boots. Guaranteed tones.
> 
> 
> .



Noted 

Noted yours as well bbg


----------



## SeanEddy (Jul 8, 2011)

I finally landed a job in Fort Worth. I'll be all moved before September


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 8, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> I finally landed a job in Fort Worth. I'll be all moved before September



Congrats! MedStar? 

(I hate that damn test!)


.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 8, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 8, 2011)

Employment, yay!

I went ---- -- --------- NVRob told me -- -- ---- ----, and it made me ----- --.  Now my --------- burns.

Hyphens added so I don't inadvertently violate any forums rules.  Even though what I wrote could have multiple meanings.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 8, 2011)

I still can't believe you listened to my idea, lol.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 8, 2011)

Wait, you actually did it?


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 8, 2011)

I've tried diluting it, but it's still f------ horrible.  Damn you NVRob, damn you straight to hell!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 8, 2011)

go back into chat and lets talk this out. best part about it was you even did the math before hand :rofl:


----------



## dmc2007 (Jul 8, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Polish your boots. Guaranteed tones.
> 
> 
> .



Or if you want to be blatant, drop as many adjectives as you can that describe the lack of calls.  The "Q" word comes to mind.  I'd avoid doing so within earshot of your preceptors or partners, as they many be none too pleased with you.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 8, 2011)

Firefighter dies in fall at Texas Ranger Stadium.



> Arlington, Texas — A Texas Rangers fan died after falling about 20 feet onto concrete reaching out for a baseball tossed his way by All-Star outfielder Josh Hamilton during a game.
> 
> Shannon Stone, a 39-year-old firefighter from Brownwood, died at a hospital Thursday night, the Tarrant County Medical Examiner's Office said.
> 
> ...



Read the entire article by clicking the link below.
http://www.courierpress.com/news/2011/jul/08/texas-rangers-fan-dies-fell/


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 8, 2011)

Everyone is destined to leave a mark on this world.  Unfortunately, some of us are destined to leave a mark only a cleaning or grounds crew can fully appreciate.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2011)

dmc2007 said:


> Or if you want to be blatant, drop as many adjectives as you can that describe the lack of calls.  The "Q" word comes to mind.  I'd avoid doing so within earshot of your preceptors or partners, as they many be none too pleased with you.



Does not always work. My last 24 hour shift I tried everythign to get calls and we still only ran 3


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> I finally landed a job in Fort Worth. I'll be all moved before September



Congrats man!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> I've tried diluting it, but it's still f------ horrible.  Damn you NVRob, damn you straight to hell!



Holy crap....what did I miss


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2011)

46 hours of OT on my next pay check. 

I need a nap.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 8, 2011)

Last shuttle is scheduled to launch in less than an hour, at 11:26 EST.  Will you be watching?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yup...I watched the launch.  I have to say....that was kind of a let down after all the hype.  It was a rather boring few minutes.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2011)

Why thank you dispatch. How did you know I wanted to go to frankenmuth over an hour away with hardly no AC in the back.

You are so thoughtful.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2011)

I hate my schedule at work this month. If I was still on 36s it would make it so much easier..


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 8, 2011)

Just applied for a job at the Cath Lab! Fingers crossed that I get it!!  This would make for job number four right now.... Lol


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 8, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Just applied for a job at the Cath Lab! Fingers crossed that I get it!!  This would make for job number four right now.... Lol



What kind of position is it?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 8, 2011)

Just a tech spot at NEBH, but I think it would be some really good experience  Especially since I have a mild obsession with cardiology


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Kick off the birthday by getting urinated on at 0030. Looks like it's going to be a good one :wacko:


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Kick off the birthday by getting urinated on at 0030. Looks like it's going to be a good one :wacko:



Happy birthday!!!!!! Lol


----------



## foxfire (Jul 8, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Kick off the birthday by getting urinated on at 0030. Looks like it's going to be a good one :wacko:


Eww!  Looks like a great start. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Holy crap....what did I miss



Sometimes I don't bluff.  Sometimes I really should.  Just something alcohol related.  Haha.



adamjh3 said:


> Kick off the birthday by getting urinated on at 0030. Looks like it's going to be a good one :wacko:



Happy birthday.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 8, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Kick off the birthday by getting urinated on at 0030. Looks like it's going to be a good one :wacko:



Usually that's at the END of the birthday...especially if you happen to be "friends" with R. Kelly


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 8, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Usually that's at the END of the birthday...especially if you happen to be "friends" with R. Kelly



[YOUTUBE]FV_GoGcWH_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 8, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Last shuttle is scheduled to launch in less than an hour, at 11:26 EST.  Will you be watching?



Wanted to, was on a crap call. Didn't even transport. :-(


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2011)

I love my job. Lol 

on a long distance transfer with a very demented pt. I turn on the radio and go to check on him and he has the biggest smile on his face and is bobbing his head to the music lol


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 8, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Just a tech spot at NEBH, but I think it would be some really good experience  Especially since I have a mild obsession with cardiology



Good luck


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 8, 2011)

Lol! I love the number of quote signatures on this site now. Darn hilarious.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 8, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Lol! I love the number of quote signatures on this site now. Darn hilarious.





> "You know when fluoridation first began?" "I... no, no. I don't, Jack."  "Nineteen hundred and forty-six. 1946, Mandrake. How does that coincide   with your post-war Commie conspiracy, huh? It's incredibly obvious,   isn't it? A foreign substance is introduced into our precious bodily   fluids without the knowledge of the individual. Certainly without any   choice. That's the way your hard-core Commie works"



Dr. Strangelove: Or how I learned to stop worrying and love the bomb.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 8, 2011)

Happy birthday Adam!

Dammit, this day is progressively getting worse. I got home, super excited to finally get to drive my car after I was told it was fixed...yet it is not. Then the battery on my other car died and I found paint chips :/ Maybe I'm just being pessimistic, either way, I'm just looking forward to Sunday when I go on shift again.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2011)

I just realized something.. .even if I'm not getting these jobs I'm testing and interviewing for... The fact that I'm getting callbacks _for_ interviews and testing is good. It means my experience and certifications stand on their own. That is a good thing in it's own right, and is exactly what I want them to be.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 8, 2011)

Check this out....

Pronounce EMTLife as one word....what to you get?


Don't say E-M-T-Life.... just pronounce it as a single word. Lol! :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2011)

O dont get it lol


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> O dont get it lol



I don't get it, either.:unsure:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2011)

EMTeelife (say it quick enough and it might sound like there's a 'p' sound before you say the t


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 8, 2011)

Empty-life...


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 8, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> EMTeelife (say it quick enough and it might sound like there's a 'p' sound before you say the t



Oh, you didn't say that we should pronounce the 'T'

Anyway, lol nice.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Oh, you didn't say that we should pronounce the 'T'
> 
> Anyway, lol nice.



haha i was thinking about it at work and all of a sudden was like OOO I get it lol 

Side note:

My 46 hours of OT this period turned into 58.

Just got off work at 2200 and will work again tomorrow from 0400 to 1600 then again the same day from 1900 to 0000. 

Should be fun. tomorrow will be my 6th and 7th shift this week.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> haha i was thinking about it at work and all of a sudden was like OOO I get it lol
> 
> Side note:
> 
> ...


I think I'm jealous


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> I think I'm jealous



Lol nice.

I am working a electro rock pop kinda concert tomorrow night by myself. 

So that should be interesting.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 8, 2011)

So, my partner and I had a bird fall on us tonight..

Walking out the back door of the firehouse so she can smoke, and suddenly there's a baby bird on the ground in front of us. We have a lot of stray cats in the area, so we decided to catch it, especially since it was holding a wing like it was hurt. This thing was the biggest baby bird I have ever seen, and had a huge mouth.

We took it to the nearest 24 hour vet, where they told us it was a nighthawk. Apparently it fell off the roof of the firehouse. They told us to put it back on the ground near where it fell, and watch it for the next few days.

The things night shift gets involved in...


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anyone drool in their sleep? Sasha keeps saying it's normal to do it, I say it's not.

Oh, EMTLife, what say you...


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 9, 2011)

I drool like crazy


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. 



HotelCo said:


> Does anyone drool in their sleep? Sasha keeps saying it's normal to do it, I say it's not.
> 
> Oh, EMTLife, what say you...



I do. It's fun waking up when someone taps on the window and you've got a nice line a drool going from the corner of your mouth onto your epaulets, quite a professional image :rofl:


----------



## foxfire (Jul 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Does anyone drool in their sleep? Sasha keeps saying it's normal to do it, I say it's not.
> 
> Oh, EMTLife, what say you...


I drooled like a running faucet as a kid, I believe it is due to wearing braces for ten years. Still have times of drooling though, I think it is because I sleep with my mouth open.  I think it is normal. 
What's really bad is while napping in a recliner, you wake up choking and sputtering on saliva that gathered at the back of the throat. And your brain did not recognize the need to swollow.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Does anyone drool in their sleep? Sasha keeps saying it's normal to do it, I say it's not.
> 
> Oh, EMTLife, what say you...



Oh I drool all the time when I'm asleep. Now, I am not saying it is normal, anything I do has the potential to be far from normal. However, I believe this. And seeing as how it seems most of my partners and family do as well, I'm guessing its just fine.

Edit: adam, I agree! Got paged out the other day. My partner had been asleep on the couch with her hair down. Well, of course she had drooled like crazy all into her hair and it was a mess!


----------



## SeanEddy (Jul 9, 2011)

Tickets booked. I'll be flying out to Fort Worth Aug 3rd - Aug 6th and if all goes well, I'll be moved in by Sept 1st 

Any Texas folk want to grab a beer?


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 9, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> We took it to the nearest 24 hour vet, where they told us it was a nighthawk. Apparently it fell off the roof of the firehouse. They told us to put it back on the ground near where it fell, and watch it for the next few days.
> 
> The things night shift gets involved in...



So did you send a bill to the bird's insurance?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2011)

I never thought of that before........h34r:


----------



## foxfire (Jul 9, 2011)

That is awesome!  :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Jul 9, 2011)

Went to bed at 1 up at 3 to work until 12 tonight. At least I got tk sleep the first 2-3 hrs of my shift.

And I drooled a little


----------



## foxfire (Jul 9, 2011)

ECG's!!! They are making sense now. Kinda, sorta...


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 9, 2011)

foxfire said:


> ECG's!!! They are making sense now. Kinda, sorta...



Now go take a stab at Aidey's


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 9, 2011)

Hotel is now on Google+


----------



## Anjel (Jul 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Hotel is now on Google+



what is this google+ you speak of


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 9, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> what is this google+ you speak of



Supposedly the Facebook killer


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah it is kinda getting out of hand.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow last night was slow. I was the only truck (out of 3) that ran any calls last night, and I only ran 2.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 9, 2011)

Finally got county patches on our uniforms. We've been rocking a company patch on each shoulder, looked so lame.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 9, 2011)

Heading out tomorrow morning as soon as the shift is over.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 9, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> View attachment 839
> 
> 
> Heading out tomorrow morning as soon as the shift is over.



Now I know what vehicle to describe to my LE buddies to have you stopped on the Vantage Bridge....

Insert evil laugh here...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRamB30E9mU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Finally got county patches on our uniforms. We've been rocking a company patch on each shoulder, looked so lame.



Lucky....the Sheriff is taking our County Patch away from us. I have no friggin idea what we are going to wear now. 

Whatever it is, It'll look stupid. :glare:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 9, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Now I know what vehicle to describe to my LE buddies to have you stopped on the Vantage Bridge....
> 
> Insert evil laugh here...
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRamB30E9mU[/YOUTUBE]



A distinct disadVANTAGE.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 9, 2011)

Bring on the glowsticks....and earplugs.


----------



## rwik123 (Jul 9, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Bring on the glowsticks....and earplugs.



What artist?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 9, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> What artist?



Cut copy. Ive never heard of them before. I think someone said they are australian. 

I working till 12. Very interesting people


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 10, 2011)

Just got done with a 2 alarm fire and I am exhausted!! x) Being a fire medic has it's perks at times


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2011)

Got to our south station here at my service... and it had been broken into. Great. Now I've got to write incident reports and it looks like we're staging in our truck all night instead of sleeping at the station.


----------



## Tommerag (Jul 10, 2011)

Rather PO'd at the moment right now. Thunderstorm came through and there must have been a power surge or something. I was sleeping and woke up to a sound, that sounded like a gunshot. Now my wireless router, cable modem, 2 wired routers, and a hard drive don't work (the wireless modem 1 wired router, hard drive and cable modem were plugged into surge protectors) and half the outlets in my apt dont work. Cant get back to sleep and I have a clinical in 3 hours.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 10, 2011)

OMG this garlic mussel creole/chowder type thing Brown made tastes so damn yummy!

*Brown wolfs it down before Mrs Brown asks for some ....


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 10, 2011)

One day left before the weekend from hell is over. Pediatric rape, gunshots, people running from the cops, and the crazy people fighting that almost manage to hit me.... ready for Monday!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 10, 2011)

I am fully convinced the hours between 2359 and somewhere around 0800 belong to the devil and no self respecting human being should be awake. Bed is the only approved place during said hours. 

In other words, I absolutely hate getting up before I am rested. 

Ugh, welcome to the rest of my life, right?


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jul 10, 2011)

Well the next two days are going to bed interesting. I have work today 3p to 7a. Then I have part of a refresher class 9a to 5p Monday. Then I have work that night at midnight. Let the fun begin.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 10, 2011)

Crap, our medical director is in the ER today and wants to meet with my preceptor...this is the first time I'll meet him and I'm terrified h34r:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 10, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Crap, our medical director is in the ER today and wants to meet with my preceptor...this is the first time I'll meet him and I'm terrified h34r:


Dude! That is great. I absolutely love having my medical director in the ER. He works a shift there that very roughly mirrors mine on the ambulance, so I see him all the time. Its great, when I have questions its like, forget the supervisor, forget the SEI, I'm going to the Med Director.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Dude! That is great. I absolutely love having my medical director in the ER. He works a shift there that very roughly mirrors mine on the ambulance, so I see him all the time. Its great, when I have questions its like, forget the supervisor, forget the SEI, I'm going to the Med Director.



I guess, but apparently he likes to quiz the interns. I mean I know my stuff, but I still feel like he'll make me cry


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 10, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I guess, but apparently he likes to quiz the interns. I mean I know my stuff, but I still feel like he'll make me cry



Doctors are regular people too, and they ask questions because that's a great way to teach and learn, or learn what the student knows.

Picture him in his underwear...camo thongs, lol.  Digitized blue camo.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Dude! That is great. I absolutely love having my medical director in the ER. He works a shift there that very roughly mirrors mine on the ambulance, so I see him all the time. Its great, when I have questions its like, forget the supervisor, forget the SEI, I'm going to the Med Director.



This. Being on good terms with the medical director can save you a heap of crap too.


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 10, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Doctors are regular people too, and they ask questions because that's a great way to teach and learn, or learn what the student knows.
> 
> Picture him in his underwear...camo thongs, lol.  Digitized blue camo.



I now know what my Halloween costume will be.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 10, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> This. Being on good terms with the medical director can save you a heap of crap too.



Shoot to know him as good ad you can. I'm on like first name basis with ours. I usually call him Doc though. 

It has saved my behind many a time and also lent lots of weight to my arguments. When another crew and I get into an argument about something, I can often pull out the "well I asked the med director and he says...." card. Works like a charm. Lol!


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## silver (Jul 10, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Doctors are regular people too, and they ask questions because that's a great way to teach and learn, or learn what the student knows.
> 
> Picture him in his underwear...camo thongs, lol.  Digitized blue camo.



Medical staff have deemed that pimping.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 10, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Picture him in his underwear...camo thongs, lol.  Digitized blue camo.



That's not part of your companies mandatory uniform? Man you guys/gals are getting ripped off


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 10, 2011)

Study break! This is gonna be a long year. Hardest part is everyone's out of school and at the beach and I'm inside studying...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2011)

Trying to design a celtic knotwork border and band is more of a pain than I thought it would be...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 10, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Trying to design a celtic knotwork border and band is more of a pain than I thought it would be...



Tattoo?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Tattoo?



Yea. Wanting one as a frame around my MizPah tattoo that turns into a band in Dark blue and dark green (mine and her favorite colors)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 10, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Yea. Wanting one as a frame around my MizPah tattoo that turns into a band in Dark blue and dark green (mine and her favorite colors)



Thats pretty sweet! Sounds like it'll be a good one. Definitely look like they would be a PITA to draw though.

Alright time to go back to the books.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 10, 2011)

Running and cycling are going to break me


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 10, 2011)

On my way to Delaware! 25 miles in and I'm already tired of pulling this damn uhaul trailer.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 10, 2011)

Driving and using your phone is bad!!  

On that note. I'm gonna cap the studying. It's going in my eyes and out the back of my head.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 10, 2011)

Piecing together a new style is expensive :wacko:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 10, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> On my way to Delaware! 25 miles in and I'm already tired of pulling this damn uhaul trailer.



I hate anything related to uhaul. Some of my least favorite experiences involved directly or indirectly a uhaul truck.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 10, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Piecing together a new style is expensive :wacko:



Bow ties are cool


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 10, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Bow ties are cool



I'm trying to move away from the high school jeans and a band t-shirt deal to something more classy


Don't think a bow tie will go with stuff like this :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 10, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Bow ties are cool


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BioSWCEPDps&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]
Don't forget about the fez...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbEvrtRra58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fast65 (Jul 10, 2011)

Well that wasn't all that bad, I mean he's still terrifying, but he's also a lot nicer than I thought


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 10, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Running and cycling are going to break me



Dollars or knees?  My physical therapist asked me the other day if it was worth it to trash my knees.  We have GOT to get a year round pool around here.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 10, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm trying to move away from the high school jeans and a band t-shirt deal to something more classy
> 
> 
> Don't think a bow tie will go with stuff like this :rofl:



I think those pants are too tight for" classy".


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 10, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Dollars or knees?  My physical therapist asked me the other day if it was worth it to trash my knees.  We have GOT to get a year round pool around here.



Lol both! Running is destroying my knees, so I picked up cycling which is now destroying my wallet! Agreed, a nearby year round pool would be perfect


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 10, 2011)

Quote of the Day: "It would be like your own protective uterus!" :unsure:


----------



## Tommerag (Jul 10, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Quote of the Day: "It would be like your own protective uterus!" :unsure:



lulz i want to hear the story behind that.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 10, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm trying to move away from the high school jeans and a band t-shirt deal to something more classy
> 
> 
> Don't think a bow tie will go with stuff like this :rofl:



Ummmm am I seeing things or is his fly open?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 10, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> lulz i want to hear the story behind that.



Ask Sasha!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 10, 2011)

And the hammer drops on another thread.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey, that OP had it coming


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm not the only one that gets excited and nosey when the ban hammer drops, am I?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2011)

So... are there any BrownCoats here?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 11, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'm not the only one that gets excited and nosey when the ban hammer drops, am I?



Nope


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 11, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> So... are there any BrownCoats here?




A firefly class transport is my other TARDIS.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks like there's an MMO coming online later this month (free!) set in the Firefly/Serenity universe  Thought the local Browncoats would wanna know


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh man i am so geeking out right now. So they bring out a firefly mmo years later.whoever runs that franchise should be shot, hung, burned and lashed to a reavers dashboard.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 11, 2011)

...and a new Star Wars MMO also that hopefully won't be FUBAR'ed like Galaxies (Sony Online not being involved is a plus...).


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 11, 2011)

So for some reason that completely escapes me now, I volunteered to work a 60 hour shift. 8 hours to go....


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 11, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Oh man i am so geeking out right now. So they bring out a firefly mmo years later.whoever runs that franchise should be shot, hung, burned and lashed to a reavers dashboard.


It's Fox. You know a series is good when it gets cancelled in its first season on that network.

http://www.fireflyuniverseonline.com/


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 11, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> It's Fox. You know a series is good when it gets cancelled in its first season on that network.
> 
> http://www.fireflyuniverseonline.com/



Oh well there yah go. I'm telling yah those b@$&$@&$ at fox will be the first ones against the wall when the revolution starts.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 11, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Oh well there yah go. I'm telling yah those b@$&$@&$ at fox will be the first ones against the wall when the revolution starts.




Revolution? Hell, feed them to the reavers. The Fox executives can be raped to death, have their flesh eaten, and their skin sown into clothing, and if *we're* very very lucky, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 11, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> So... are there any BrownCoats here?



Firefly? Please say yes. 

EDITAnd JP already answered. I was so pissed when that show got cancelled.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 11, 2011)

So I'm dating a doctor and being hit on by a different doctor and just got the phone number of yet a third lady MD. Why did it take nearly 40 years for me to suddenly become attractive to women with six figure incomes. It's like the powers are telling me "ok we're gonna start giving yah all the cute wealthy women you want but the catch is because your so old you're only gonna have enough energy for one of em".

And yes I am bragging a little so sue me.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 11, 2011)

This is a pin on my work bag, one of my favorite quotes from Mel 

"Morbid and creepifying I gots no problem with, so long as you do it quiet like"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 11, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> So I'm dating a doctor and being hit on by a different doctor and just got the phone number of yet a third lady MD. Why did it take nearly 40 years for me to suddenly become attractive to women with six figure incomes. It's like the powers are telling me "ok we're gonna start giving yah all the cute wealthy women you want but the catch is because your so old you're only gonna have enough energy for one of em".
> 
> And yes I am bragging a little so sue me.



Well since you don't have enough energy pass one of them to me haha


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 11, 2011)

firefite said:


> Well since you don't have enough energy pass one of them to me haha



Welcome to this episode of "pimping that MD"


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 11, 2011)

It just occurred to me that one of these lovely ladies will at some point probably see me talking about this and smack me upside the head........I'm cool with that.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 11, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> It just occurred to me that one of these lovely ladies will at some point probably see me talking about this and smack me upside the head........I'm cool with that.




I could see how that could be a bad thing.

I guess, of course, it depending on which head...


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## MrBrown (Jul 11, 2011)

So what Dr Who doesn't like Superman changing in his phone box?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 11, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> So I'm dating a doctor and being hit on by a different doctor and just got the phone number of yet a third lady MD. Why did it take nearly 40 years for me to suddenly become attractive to women with six figure incomes. It's like the powers are telling me "ok we're gonna start giving yah all the cute wealthy women you want but the catch is because your so old you're only gonna have enough energy for one of em".
> 
> And yes I am bragging a little so sue me.



As long as they work different shifts your golden! I always tell the new seasonal employees to just pick the girls who's family's come up on alternating weekends. You don't have to commit to anything cause the just want their 'Tahoe Boy' and then they go home, but you always have someone around who you can cupcake with... If you work it right you can have 3 or 4. Gotta love a tourist funded community lol. Alright I'm going to stop typing before I dig myself into a hole I cant get myself out of. 

Edit: Thats the college aged boy coming out in me...


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 11, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> So what Dr Who doesn't like Superman changing in his phone box?




...the Tardis (AKA "Sexy") is in the shape of a police box, not a phone box.


----------



## exodus (Jul 11, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> This is a pin on my work bag, one of my favorite quotes from Mel
> 
> "Morbid and creepifying I gots no problem with, so long as you do it quiet like"



Do I wanna know what that blueish thing is above your bag????


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 11, 2011)

I hate not being able to sleep...any hints on putting yourself to sleep? I guess 4 hours of sleep of sleep max is standard for medic school...


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 11, 2011)

Working on a project at Starbucks.

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 11, 2011)

Got a good night of sleep at work last night, and a good thing too.  We are starting a new year of homeschooling this afternoon.  The punks are growing fast...third grade, second grade and kindergarten.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 11, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Got a good night of sleep at work last night, and a good thing too.



Lucky.  I got woken up for a nosebleed at 1:30.... and the family followed all the way to the hospital.  


I can't wait till medics finally have the authority to go "You don't need an ambulance, you need a taxi".  Gah.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 11, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I hate not being able to sleep...any hints on putting yourself to sleep? I guess 4 hours of sleep of sleep max is standard for medic school...



Melatonin 30 min before bed and classical music or NPR timed to shut off 20-25 minutes after I hit the hay works for me. I strongly disliked all the Rx stuff I've tried in the past and Benadryl doesn't do it for me. 

Sent from my telefono


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 11, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I hate not being able to sleep...any hints on putting yourself to sleep? I guess 4 hours of sleep of sleep max is standard for medic school...



I run every morning I can, work hard all day, then listen to NPR podcasts.  Work's like a charm.


----------



## rwik123 (Jul 11, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Melatonin 30 min before bed and classical music or NPR timed to shut off 20-25 minutes after I hit the hay works for me. I strongly disliked all the Rx stuff I've tried in the past and Benadryl doesn't do it for me.
> 
> Sent from my telefono



Melatonin...have you tried those lazy brownies. I heard some people use them as a sleep aid


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 11, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Melatonin...have you tried those lazy brownies. I heard some people use them as a sleep aid



What medicinal... herb... makes them lazy???


----------



## rwik123 (Jul 11, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> What medicinal... herb... makes them lazy???



They have melatonin. It's found naturally in our body and stimulates our circadian rhythm.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> What medicinal... herb... makes them lazy???



Glad to know I'm not the only one thinking along these lines


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 11, 2011)

Medicinal brownies are good, toss in a little bit of whey protein for the "why not" factor.  Then there's the cookies, cookies with oil, clumps of stuff, and unrefined stuff.  One cookie is too much for one man. :rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 11, 2011)

I made it through Vantage unmolested.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 11, 2011)

My 82 year old dad is in the hospital after a bad fall and they were having a difficult time getting him to eat (he's since started eating again). One of the Older MD's hinted that if we were in California he would be the perfect candidate for "herbal" therapy. Oh how the times be a changing.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 11, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> My 82 year old dad is in the hospital after a bad fall and they were having a difficult time getting him to eat (he's since started eating again). One of the Older MD's hinted that if we were in California he would be the perfect candidate for "herbal" therapy. Oh how the times be a changing.


Best wishes for your dad having a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Best wishes for your dad having a full and speedy recovery.



Thanks he seems to have turned the corner as of late. He's eating and sleeping again and that's half the fight.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 11, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Melatonin 30 min before bed and classical music or NPR timed to shut off 20-25 minutes after I hit the hay works for me. I strongly disliked all the Rx stuff I've tried in the past and Benadryl doesn't do it for me.
> 
> Sent from my telefono



Nationalistic Peoples Radio, eh?


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 11, 2011)

bigbaldguy

Hope your dad does well in the coming days.




lightsandsirens5 said:


> Nationalistic Peoples Radio, eh?
> 
> 
> Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.



You would prefer Glenn Beck?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 11, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> You would prefer Glenn Beck?



Well I am conservative, but I can't remember the last time I listened to any kind of talk radio. NPR is too left. Beck and the rest are too radically inclined. (Or something like that.)




Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 11, 2011)

So today Brown asked a nice old Nana what her name was, her reply "Mrs Brown"

Brown was gobsmacked, ... and laughing very hard on the inside


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 11, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well I am conservative, but I can't remember the last time I listened to any kind of talk radio. NPR is too left. Beck and the rest are too radically inclined. (Or something like that.)



I consider myself just slightly more right than Hitler


----------



## foxfire (Jul 11, 2011)

just finished the Fisdap prep exam. boy, was it nasty. 
200 questions, alot had two right answers and had to choose between them. the way I figure it, if I can make it through that exam I can make it through NR.
two days till final exam, bring it on!!!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 11, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well I am conservative, but I can't remember the last time I listened to any kind of talk radio. NPR is too left. Beck and the rest are too radically inclined. (Or something like that.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stuff You Should Know is my favorite.  Not too much politics in a dorky trivia podcast.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 11, 2011)

foxfire said:


> just finished the Fisdap prep exam. boy, was it nasty.
> 200 questions, alot had two right answers and had to choose between them. the way I figure it, if I can make it through that exam I can make it through NR.
> two days till final exam, bring it on!!!



You go! Rock it!


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 11, 2011)

exodus said:


> Do I wanna know what that blueish thing is above your bag????



Littmann


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 11, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I consider myself just slightly more right than Hitler



MORE right? Are you sure? You really can't get too much farther right. :-S


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 11, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> MORE right? Are you sure? You really can't get too much farther right. :-S



 Lol


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 11, 2011)

Anjel called it, I'm on Vallium tonight.  Diazepam, really, but same diff.  Four teeth are going bye bye tomorrow.  Oh, this is going to suck.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 11, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Anjel called it, I'm on Vallium tonight.  Diazepam, really, but same diff.  Four teeth are going bye bye tomorrow.  Oh, this is going to suck.



They giving you vallium? You sucker! When I got four teeth pulled I showed up completely untranquilized, was given some general anesthetic, had the teeth pulled, woke up and was told "Go home and take 800mg of Ibuprofen." 

Lol. Only prescription I got was for a low level antibiotic.


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 11, 2011)

You're both suckers. I had two teeth pulled as a kid to get me ready for braces. Untranquilized with local anesthetic. I got a prescription for Vicodin, but only ended up taking one or two doses.


----------



## silver (Jul 11, 2011)

I had eight teeth out at a time with only novocaine


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 11, 2011)

My best friend is a dentist and I volunteered to be one of his patients for the licensing test. On day one he shot me full of novacaine I was numb for 6 hours and I whined about it, so he next day he went easy on the Caine and oops it wore off halfway thru and in walks the tester. So I had to sit there and pretend I couldn't feel a thing while he drilled on me. I will never let him forget that his career hinged on my pain tolerance.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 11, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> My best friend is a dentist and I volunteered to be one of his patients for the licensing test. On day one he shot me full of novacaine I was numb for 6 hours and I whined about it, so he next day he went easy on the Caine and oops it wore off halfway thru and in walks the tester. So I had to sit there and pretend I couldn't feel a thing while he drilled on me. I will never let him forget that his career hinged on my pain tolerance.



Geez, aren't you an awesome friend lol


----------



## Anjel (Jul 11, 2011)

39min 30 seconds


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2011)

Guess it'll be work tomorrow with a hangover. Hoping it's a busy day


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 11, 2011)

Did a bunch of driving... I'm parked in Butte Montana. The dog is snoozing at the foot of my bed and I'm chillin' in a nice comfy bed. Tomorrow I'm gonna try to make it to Bismark.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 11, 2011)

60 on, 24 off, 36 on, 36 off, 36 on. Yep, this weeks gonna suck.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 11, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> 60 on, 24 off, 36 on, 36 off, 36 on. Yep, this weeks gonna suck.



Sounds like a...umm...good time?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> 60 on, 24 off, 36 on, 36 off, 36 on. Yep, this weeks gonna suck.



I'd take that. I"d like some OT... I hate being only allowed to work up to a max of 36 scheduled hours a week


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 11, 2011)

And here I am trying to find someone to take my shift this Saturday...


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> And here I am trying to find someone to take my shift this Saturday...



I would have, but well, see above lol.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2011)

I promise if your service ever calls me back I'd be the perfect OT :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: partner


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Is it just me or does everyone have a blog these days.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2011)

Quite possibly. I know I've had mine close to three years in one form or another (blogspot to wordpress to now my own domain name), and the number of blogs has skyrocketed in that time, especially EMS blogs


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 11, 2011)

Mom and I just ran through the sprinklers at 1130 at night. I haven't done that since I lived in Florida.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 11, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Is it just me or does everyone have a blog these days.



Funny you should mention that... 

Badger is now on the blogosphere. Got myself a domain name, and wordpress set up on it.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 11, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> You're both suckers. I had two teeth pulled as a kid to get me ready for braces. Untranquilized with local anesthetic. I got a prescription for Vicodin, but only ended up taking one or two doses.



Nah, you just didn't have your insurance pay for a Consultant anaesthetist like Brown's did.

Brown:  You're a Consultant right?
Anaesthetist:  Yes
Brown:  Excellent, hey is that fentanyl or midazolam?
Anaesthetist:  It's fentanyl, now sniff and tell me what nostril feels clearer
Brown:  Oh man, you're not ....
Anaesthetist:  Yeah, I am going to nasally intubate you
Brown: Aw man, got any lignocaine spray?
Anaesthetist:  Yeah I forgot,here, lets get these drugs going, night!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 11, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> I promise if your service ever calls me back I'd be the perfect OT :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: partner



Of no use to me since only another medic can take my spot :sad:


Atleast when an EMT takes off, another EMT, Intermediate or Paramedic can work that spot, which is what happened yesterday.  My partner called off, and I worked with an EMT for an hour, an Intermediate for 10 hours, and a Paramedic the rest of the night.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 12, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Funny you should mention that...
> 
> Badger is now on the blogosphere. Got myself a domain name, and wordpress set up on it.



Awesome engage the addy I'll ad you to the list of blogs I bookmark and intend to read but never quite get around to reading because I'm to busy posting random things on emtlife


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 12, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Awesome engage the addy I'll ad you to the list of blogs I bookmark and intend to read but never quite get around to reading because I'm to busy posting random things on emtlife



Once I get it set up the way I like, I'll shoot you the address.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 12, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Awesome engage the addy I'll ad you to the list of blogs I bookmark and intend to read but never quite get around to reading because I'm to busy posting random things on emtlife



I figured I was the only one that bookmarked a bunch of blogs with the intent to read them and then never got around to it


----------



## SeanEddy (Jul 12, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Of no use to me since only another medic can take my spot :sad:
> 
> 
> Atleast when an EMT takes off, another EMT, Intermediate or Paramedic can work that spot, which is what happened yesterday.  My partner called off, and I worked with an EMT for an hour, an Intermediate for 10 hours, and a Paramedic the rest of the night.



If my interview goes well in a couple weeks, then I'll pickup all the shifts you want


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have really become someone! I am now quoted in someones signature. Bwahahaha!!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 12, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I have really become someone! I am now quoted in someones signature. Bwahahaha!!!



Please use your new found godlike powers only for good for remember with power comes responsibility.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 12, 2011)

My new hero: Leonid Rogozov. 

All I can say is.....damn.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 12, 2011)

Please stop throwing away the stretchers. They are REUSUABLE!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 12, 2011)

Not entirely sure what I was on when trying to spell reusable. lol sorry


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 12, 2011)

At least the night I decide to get a migraine is the night we have a paramedic doing clearing rides. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Aprz (Jul 12, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> My new hero: Leonid Rogozov.
> 
> All I can say is.....damn.


Dude.


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 12, 2011)

Triazolam, did I spell that right?

Today is going to be fuuuun.  Too bad I'm not supposed to remember it.  Bye bye wisdom teeth, I'll miss youuuuuu.


----------



## rwik123 (Jul 12, 2011)

Apparently some firefighters in Chelsea MA are armed. That just took my by surprise a couple minutes ago. Dude was open carrying a glock. Maybe some sort of arson investigator/FF? Does anyone else have armed FFs in a local FD?


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 12, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Apparently some firefighters in Chelsea MA are armed. That just took my by surprise a couple minutes ago. Dude was open carrying a glock. Maybe some sort of arson investigator/FF? Does anyone else have armed FFs in a local FD?



Most of the fire investigators I've seen here and in Alabama were sworn law enforcement as well as fire fighters and carried. To be able to investigate and make arrests it was a requirement. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 12, 2011)

Our arson division is all put through the entire city PD academy before they're sent for their arson training. They're officially still under Fire, but they consider themselves PD


----------



## SeanEddy (Jul 12, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Apparently some firefighters in Chelsea MA are armed. That just took my by surprise a couple minutes ago. Dude was open carrying a glock. Maybe some sort of arson investigator/FF? Does anyone else have armed FFs in a local FD?



Our arson investigators are also sworn peace officers and are armed. However, you never see them on an engine crew...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Apparently some firefighters in Chelsea MA are armed. That just took my by surprise a couple minutes ago. Dude was open carrying a glock. Maybe some sort of arson investigator/FF? Does anyone else have armed FFs in a local FD?



Our deputy chief is armed with a handgun and will usually have a shotgun and 1 other rifle in this truck.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 12, 2011)

firefite said:


> Our deputy chief is armed with a handgun and will usually have a shotgun and 1 other rifle in this truck.



In case he's attacked first by a guy with a flaming knife then a quail carrying a moltov cocktail then a deer dipped in kerosene?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 12, 2011)

Buddy of mine works for the nm DHS as an arson investigator and is an armed, sworn LEO


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> In case he's attacked first by a guy with a flaming knife then a quail carrying a moltov cocktail then a deer dipped in kerosene?



Exactly. That is a normal thing in these parts haha


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 12, 2011)

Recently got dragged into some work drama, surrounding assignments following the admission of highly acute critical patient.

in the weeks following the incident on our unit, many rumors flew around between night and day shift.

the director called me into her office to take my side of the story.

I left the office knowing that my director doesn't want me to leave the unit and also with the knowledge that she and I are on the same page and the rumors are seen for exactly what they are.

Now then... my manager may get fired... holy smokes.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks like possibly heading to Beaumont Texas on Sunday to start a round of testing on Monday!


----------



## fast65 (Jul 12, 2011)

Dammit Netflix, why did you increase the rate of my plan, this is truly a grievous event


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 12, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Dammit Netflix, why did you increase the rate of my plan, this is truly a grievous event



I JUST saw that on the news! Trolls >:-[


----------



## fast65 (Jul 12, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I JUST saw that on the news! Trolls >:-[



I just got the email, I am now truly outraged:usa:


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 12, 2011)

Being the new guy I got the 0400-1600 shift. :sad: That means I have to get up around the time I usually go to bed :sad:


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 12, 2011)

Kaiser is the WORST.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Kaiser is the WORST.



I like Kaiser because they actually pay our service the full amount (or close to it). 

But u hate it because Kaiser patient have to be transported to only one hospital. The other hospitals will just call for an ambulance transport to the hospital that will treat them. Its stupid


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah and I despise it as a patient because they are bouncing me from PCP to specialist to specialist, costing me hundreds in copays and unnecessary repeat tests (I've been tested for G&C 3 times this month alone and I'm low risk and negative anyways- way to reduce health care costs!) when I told them I knew which specialty I needed from the get-go and they ignored me. 

Now I want to talk to my PCP and the staff have decided to play gatekeeper and literally refuse to let me speak to her when all I want is her to write a refill for a damn Rx because my appt with the 3rd specialist I've been bounced to isn't til late August and I'm out of the meds and in significant pain. Thanks Kaiser, I guess I'll just drink instead. 

/rant


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Yeah and I despise it as a patient because they are bouncing me from PCP to specialist to specialist, costing me hundreds in copays and unnecessary repeat tests (I've been tested for G&C 3 times this month alone and I'm low risk and negative anyways- way to reduce health care costs!) when I told them I knew which specialty I needed from the get-go and they ignored me.
> 
> Now I want to talk to my PCP and the staff have decided to play gatekeeper and literally refuse to let me speak to her when all I want is her to write a refill for a damn Rx because my appt with the 3rd specialist I've been bounced to isn't til late August and I'm out of the meds and in significant pain. Thanks Kaiser, I guess I'll just drink instead.
> 
> /rant



That's why you make friends with the pharmocologist at the local ER. Lol


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 12, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlLZ4RWyyAw[/youtube]

...apparently Hitler drives a Prius. Who knew?!?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 13, 2011)

In exactly one year from today...I will be marrying my best friend and love of my life. 

Let the countdown begin. lol


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> In exactly one year from today...I will be marrying my best friend and love of my life.
> 
> Let the countdown begin. lol



Woohoo!! Congrats, Anjel!!!


----------



## fast65 (Jul 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> In exactly one year from today...I will be marrying my best friend and love of my life.
> 
> Let the countdown begin. lol



Congrats! I'm happy for you


----------



## Anjel (Jul 13, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Woohoo!! Congrats, Anjel!!!





fast65 said:


> Congrats! I'm happy for you



Awww thanks guys


----------



## fast65 (Jul 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Awww thanks guys



You're welcome, it's really the only reason I'm here


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 13, 2011)

Attention!

In honor of She-Who-Shall-Not-Be-Named being unbanned, they'll be a party in the chatroom at 11:05pm (Eastern) on Monday (when the ban officially expires).


----------



## exodus (Jul 13, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Yeah and I despise it as a patient because they are bouncing me from PCP to specialist to specialist, costing me hundreds in copays and unnecessary repeat tests (I've been tested for G&C 3 times this month alone and I'm low risk and negative anyways- way to reduce health care costs!) when I told them I knew which specialty I needed from the get-go and they ignored me.
> 
> Now I want to talk to my PCP and the staff have decided to play gatekeeper and literally refuse to let me speak to her when all I want is her to write a refill for a damn Rx because my appt with the 3rd specialist I've been bounced to isn't til late August and I'm out of the meds and in significant pain. Thanks Kaiser, I guess I'll just drink instead.
> 
> /rant



Go login to your kp.org account and email your pcp?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> In exactly one year from today...I will be marrying my best friend and love of my life.
> 
> Let the countdown begin. lol



Well congratulations anjel! That is so exciting! Best of luck with the planning and run up to the big day. 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 13, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Attention!
> 
> In honor of She-Who-Shall-Not-Be-Named being unbanned, they'll be a party in the chatroom at 11:05pm (Eastern) on Monday (when the ban officially expires).



Damn im on my iPad so cant maker it


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> In exactly one year from today...I will be marrying my best friend and love of my life.
> 
> Let the countdown begin. lol




Congratulations!  Im a big fan of being married, its been great for me.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 13, 2011)

Headedd back to the station from the second call since bedtime for patients whose problem's onset time is measured in weeks.  Awesome.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 13, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Headedd back to the station from the second call since bedtime for patients whose problem's onset time is measured in weeks.  Awesome.



I always ask "this problem has been going on for weeks. What made you call us at 2:30 in the morning?" I word it so the patient doesn't get mad tho lol


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 13, 2011)

I swear to you, I will always be there for you


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> I always ask "this problem has been going on for weeks. What made you call us at 2:30 in the morning?" I word it so the patient doesn't get mad tho lol



"What changed this evening that made you call 911?" Like im fishing for the sudden serious event that made the world stop turning.  

This lady had a flight in the morning, and her daughter didn't think she should go if she was confused. Go figure.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 13, 2011)

I love my job. Im getting paid to sit and sight see while the club is letting out. And my newly single partner is falling all over himself at what he sees. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> In exactly one year from today...I will be marrying my best friend and love of my life.
> 
> Let the countdown begin. lol



Woot!  Woot!




JPINFV said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlLZ4RWyyAw[/youtube]
> 
> ...apparently Hitler drives a Prius. Who knew?!?



Of course I drive a-... oh, him.  Well, much better gas mileage than any Audi I'd imagine.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jul 13, 2011)

Todays was a neuro day for me,

3 seizures (1 epilepsy, 1 febrile, 1 unknown/first occurrence)
1 stroke/TIA


----------



## fast65 (Jul 13, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> "What changed this evening that made you call 911?" Like im fishing for the sudden serious event that made the world stop turning.
> 
> This lady had a flight in the morning, and her daughter didn't think she should go if she was confused. Go figure.



Oddly enough, my preceptor asked that exact same question to a patient she had awhile ago and she got a complaint filed against her :/


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 13, 2011)

the_negro_puppy said:


> Todays was a neuro day for me,
> 
> 3 seizures (1 epilepsy, 1 febrile, 1 unknown/first occurrence)
> 1 stroke/TIA



Oh get this! I think it was Sunday/Monday. On Sunday, the day crew brought in 4 stroke pts, two of which ended up being priority 1 and needed air ambulance activation. Then Sunday night, when I was on, we picked up another stroke, our only call, who was transferred ground CCT to the stroke center. Then Monday day, I was on again and we picked up two strokes, both of which needed air amb transport to the center. That was 7 strokes in three shifts, 4 were flown out and one was ground transferred. The other two just stayed at the local hospital here.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 13, 2011)

the_negro_puppy said:


> Todays was a neuro day for me,
> 
> 3 seizures (1 epilepsy, 1 febrile, 1 unknown/first occurrence)
> 1 stroke/TIA



We are on a roll...if you aren't drunk, you've been stung by a bee.  No allergic reaction necessary, just get stung by a bee.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice 98 degree heat, (104index), 30mile bike ride, 25miles of it is directly on the river and lake. Good first day off


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 13, 2011)

In Minneapolis. I'll be at the new job in a couple of days. Thank god. I'm getting tired of this drive.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 13, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> In Minneapolis. I'll be at the new job in a couple of days. Thank god. I'm getting tired of this drive.



I promise I won't complain about my 15 hour drive to test after hearing about how long your move is


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 13, 2011)

I like my alone time, but this is a little much. :/ 

I'm ready to just get there.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone know any good, clean tattoo artists in San Diego?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 13, 2011)

Got the ink bug, eh Adam? 

As for an artist, last time I was in SD I was too young to get a tattoo. Lol!


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jul 13, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> We are on a roll...if you aren't drunk, you've been stung by a bee.  No allergic reaction necessary, just get stung by a bee.



I think today is going to be a cardiac day.


I fear tomorrow night will be gastro-intestinal <_<-_-


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 13, 2011)

This whole starting a website/blog thing is pretty fun.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 13, 2011)

Fire support day for the last two days, which has meant a shyte load of heat exposure patients.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 13, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Got the ink bug, eh Adam?
> 
> As for an artist, last time I was in SD I was too young to get a tattoo. Lol!
> 
> ...



Yup, had the ink itch for a while now, finally decided what I'm going to get put on my body for the rest of my life ^_^


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 13, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Nice 98 degree heat, (104index), 30mile bike ride, 25miles of it is directly on the river and lake. Good first day off
> 
> View attachment 841



Nice


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 13, 2011)

upset that i have to go into the lab on my days off from school.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 13, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Anyone know any good, clean tattoo artists in San Diego?



Used to be some really good ones down in mission bay area. One was called ink inc. I think. No idea if it's still there it's been years.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14135523


----------



## Anjel (Jul 13, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Anyone know any good, clean tattoo artists in San Diego?



LA ink! lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 13, 2011)

A solution to when that pesky kitty just wont sit still! Haha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9TmmF79Rw0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 13, 2011)

NVRob said:


> A solution to when that pesky kitty just wont sit still! Haha
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9TmmF79Rw0&feature=player_embedded



I must get that clip.  But knowing one cat, he'll figure out what's up and just paw it off.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome, we're the only available ambulance for the 4 towns we cover right now...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 14, 2011)

Anybody play pocket legends on iPad. Pretty good little mmorpg.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 14, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Anybody play pocket legends on iPad. Pretty good little mmorpg.



I can barely afford to fill my vehicle with fuel, let alone buy an iPad. -_-


----------



## Anjel (Jul 14, 2011)

OOOOh

Anyone play words with friends!!!!??????????????

I wanna play with someone


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 14, 2011)

My words with friends name is the same as my screen name here


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 14, 2011)

According to my latest psych pt, I am "the slimy spawn of satan."


----------



## Anjel (Jul 14, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> According to my latest psych pt, I am "the slimy spawn of satan."



Um i thought you were also a lizard lol


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Um i thought you were also a lizard lol



That's right, I'm the slimy lizard spawn of satan.  Just thinking of where HotelCo said it wasn't true because I'm not a lizard.:rofl:


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> OOOOh
> 
> Anyone play words with friends!!!!??????????????
> 
> I wanna play with someone



I'm always looking for people to play with (in the work appropriate, non-sexual harassment manner). Name's the same as my screen name here


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 14, 2011)

And now my partner is throwing grapes at me because I'm on the computer instead of watching Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 14, 2011)

Always down for words as well!

Pm me and ill tell you my name, it reveals my identity so i don't feel like publicly posting it.

And continuing with the kitty theme tonight.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 14, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> And now my partner is throwing grapes at me because I'm on the computer instead of watching Pulp Fiction.



Brown thinks the big bag of grapes in the fruit and veg still ....


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 14, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm always looking for people to play with (in the work appropriate, non-sexual harassment manner). Name's the same as my screen name here


Is it harassment if you enjoy it?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 14, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown thinks the big bag of grapes in the fruit and veg still ....



I heard you told my partner to keep throwing food at me... you're in for it now!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 14, 2011)

My words with friends I'd is Yolkasdad. I really suck but anyone who needs a ego boost is welcome to add me.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 14, 2011)

What is this "friend" thing I keep seeing references to? Something about a game or what?:unsure:
Sorry,  my social life savy is lacking at the moment. But it will be corrected in a few weeks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 14, 2011)

Words with friends is a scrabble type game you can play on smartphones with other people


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 14, 2011)

In the lab with pen and pad


----------



## DillR (Jul 14, 2011)

*Let me catch my breath...*

Yesterdays 12 hour:
-4, count em', 4 heat stroke calls
-a few nursing home runs
-2 long IFT's
-MVA 5 minutes before shift change :wacko:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 14, 2011)

Picking up my best friend at the airport. 

Gonna be a fun weekend.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 14, 2011)

Passed the schools final exam!!!!!!!! 
now to pass the practicals exam on monday......
and the NR in August.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 14, 2011)

A day on the lake with the people.  Awesome.  I'm going to use sunscreen because I learn well from cautionary tales.


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 14, 2011)

Now I'm playing words.  Thanks a lot, Anjel. 

And the username should be Asimurk.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 14, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> A day on the lake with the people.  Awesome.  I'm going to use sunscreen because I learn well from cautionary tales.


This post is useless without pictures.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ever see a chest tube spew out 1 liter of BRB in about 2 seconds?

...first time i've ever gotten an order to (a) strip a chest tube (b) clamped said tube.




Right lung completely whited out.  Coded her for 30 minutes got ROSC and pt was awake when i handed her off to OR at 0610.


They called it at 0640.

I heard the anesthesiologist say, "i'm not transporting with a defibrillator."

Might as well have been a slap in the face.  I worked that lady for 10 hours for him to show up and say he wasn't even gonna try.


Well hell.  if its irreversible shock, then that is what it is.  

ahhh well.  Not on my watch.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 14, 2011)

To the tune of "Gin and Juice"
So much drama in the ol' ED,
It's kind of hard bein' the emergency MD,
but I somehow, some way, keep seeing funky *** sh*t 
nearly every single day.... 
Can I kick a little something at the EMT's?
...Make a few bucks as I breeze through.....
Don't ya know it's 2 in the morning
and triage is still jumping,
because these people won't stay home
I got people *****in' in the waitin' room
They won't be seen 'til 6 in the morning
 So whatcha wanna do?
I got a guy allergic to rubber
and my nurses are too
federal law keeps me from turning off the lights
and locking the doors
...But, but what....that guy just called the jr. resident a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:....
If he swings at her, he'll end up smoking PVC for that
Sux up, dumbass down
you mothaf**ka you're going to pay for that


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 14, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Might as well have been a slap in the face.  I worked that lady for 10 hours for him to show up and say he wasn't even gonna try.



As a future Consultant anaesthetist, you can start hating Brown now


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 14, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> As a future Consultant anaesthetist, you can start hating Brown now


Way ahead of the curve then.  LOL  Now tell your wife to find me one of her friends as a date for when we all meet up.  I prefer thin brunettes.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 14, 2011)

Anyone want to place bets on how quickly VentMedic/Journey will start a new account once she gets banned again?  Likewise, any bets on what her new screenname will be?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Anyone want to place bets on how quickly VentMedic/Journey will start a new account once she gets banned again?  Likewise, any bets on what her new screenname will be?


I hear TraumaSurfer is a good name....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> To the tune of "Gin and Juice"
> So much drama in the ol' ED,
> It's kind of hard bein' the emergency MD,
> but I somehow, some way, keep seeing funky *** sh*t
> ...




Ah ha ha! That is great!


----------



## fast65 (Jul 14, 2011)

DillR said:


> Yesterdays 12 hour:
> -4, count em', 4 heat stroke calls
> -a few nursing home runs
> -2 long IFT's
> -MVA 5 minutes before shift change :wacko:



That's a lot like my 24 hr yesterday:
-dizziness (refusal)
-move up for coverage (2 hrs)
-move back
-move up for coverage (3 hr)
-move up further for coverage (5 hr)
-move down a town for coverage (3 hr)
-go central for coverage (2 hr)
-dizziness 
-back to quarters
-sleep

Kinda similiar 

Oh, my words with friends name is NathanR65 if anybody wants to play, forewarning, I'm terrible


----------



## Anjel (Jul 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Anyone want to place bets on how quickly VentMedic/Journey will start a new account once she gets banned again?  Likewise, any bets on what her new screenname will be?



It really made my day that you were being the peacemaker in that thread lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Anyone want to place bets on how quickly VentMedic/Journey will start a new account once she gets banned again?  Likewise, any bets on what her new screenname will be?



:excl:*DO NOT START PLAYING GAMES WITH THIS SUBJECT!*:excl:

Leave it alone. Period. 

Thank you.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 14, 2011)

Edit... never mind. Don't poke the sleeping bear.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 14, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> :excl:*DO NOT START PLAYING GAMES WITH THIS SUBJECT!*:excl:
> 
> Leave it alone. Period.
> 
> Thank you.



Dammit, I always miss out on the EMTLife scandals :/


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 14, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Dammit, I always miss out on the EMTLife scandals :/



It was a good one, too!


----------



## fast65 (Jul 14, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> It was a good one, too!



Damn


----------



## nemedic (Jul 14, 2011)

my words with friends name should show up as nemedic


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 14, 2011)

JRS3100 for me


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm no good at word games, and expect to lose every match I'm in.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 14, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> I'm no good at word games, and expect to lose every match I'm in.



Totally destroying Anjel at words with friends...or, maybe I'm losing, math was never my strong point


----------



## Anjel (Jul 14, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Totally destroying Anjel at words with friends...or, maybe I'm losing, math was never my strong point



Pretty sure you are losing by like ten lol


----------



## Tommerag (Jul 14, 2011)

Harry Potter tonight woot woot


----------



## fast65 (Jul 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Pretty sure you are losing by like ten lol



Pssssh, this is golf rules, lowest score wins


----------



## nemedic (Jul 14, 2011)

so far, i have 2 games with emtlifers..... any more takers? gotta kill about an hour and a half before leaving for hp7.5


----------



## Tommerag (Jul 14, 2011)

nemedic said:


> so far, i have 2 games with emtlifers..... any more takers? gotta kill about an hour and a half before leaving for hp7.5



Your going as well? Noice, Im stoked


----------



## nemedic (Jul 14, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Your going as well? Noice, Im stoked



yep. planning on getting to the mall around 2230-2300 so I can find parking and maybe stop by the BWW in the mall for a (butter)beer or two before the movie


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 14, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I hear TraumaSurfer is a good name....



dont get me started, i am on thin ice on the other board.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 14, 2011)

You know its gonna be a crappy day when you get a DOA before breakfast


----------



## Tommerag (Jul 14, 2011)

nemedic said:


> yep. planning on getting to the mall around 2230-2300 so I can find parking and maybe stop by the BWW in the mall for a (butter)beer or two before the movie



Nice we're leaving at 2130 plan on getting there around 2200 and hang out, play some HP scene it on my iphone haha


----------



## fast65 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dammit Anjel, that was very clever


----------



## Anjel (Jul 14, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Dammit Anjel, that was very clever



Hahaha damn penis. Only 18 points. Useless.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Hahaha damn penis. Only 18 points. Useless.



I think uterus was only 16


----------



## Anjel (Jul 14, 2011)

Ooo touche


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 14, 2011)

Had two Shiner Bocks this evening. Wondering if I can be the first person to ever drink "just two beers"...:unsure:


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 14, 2011)

Voulez vous coucher avec moi ce soir


----------



## fast65 (Jul 14, 2011)

Now I'm confused


----------



## Anjel (Jul 14, 2011)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> Voulez vous coucher avec moi ce soir



Thatd be a negative.

privé, sommes-nous?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Hahaha damn penis. Only 18 points. Useless.



This woman agrees...


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 14, 2011)

I wish I could make up words like Anjel.....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey all, my Words name is Rob in Tacoma. I'm always up for a game.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 14, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Had two Shiner Bocks this evening. Wondering if I can be the first person to ever drink "just two beers"...:unsure:



Too late, I already claimed that title tonight...unless I have another beer, hmm...

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## nemedic (Jul 14, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Had two Shiner Bocks this evening. Wondering if I can be the first person to ever drink "just two beers"...:unsure:



Nope, I was. Was also the 1st one to drink 2 shots of Jameson, and 2 margaritas. Thank god for the weekend off and a buddy that volunteered to drive......

Damn game of a:censored::censored:hole in the theater parking lot!!!!
Only reason we didn't get busted was the President for the round the cop discovered our fun happened to be said cops kid.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 15, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I wish I could make up words like Anjel.....



Hey they are obviously in the dictionary lol I just try random letters till it works. lol


----------



## Anjel (Jul 15, 2011)

*Definition of TURBID*

1
_a_ *:* thick or opaque with or as if with roiled sediment <a _turbid_ stream>    _b_ *:* heavy with smoke or mist 

2
_a_ *:* deficient in clarity or purity *:* foul, muddy <_turbid_ depths of degradation and misery  — C. I. Glicksberg>    _b_ *:* characterized by or producing obscurity (as of mind or emotions) <an emotionally _turbid_ response>

I was trying for turbin but it wasn't a word lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm in need of some good music. Im 21 going on 22, keep that in mind, but I'm open to anything.

Let the suggestions begin!

About to start some words with friends games too when my phone is done updating.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2011)

Well what kind of music do you like?

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 15, 2011)

Ill listen to mostly anything. Rock, underground hip hop, older hip hop and dubstep for the most part. I don't expect too many people on here to help me with dubstep though, plus I have that one covered pretty well already.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hmmmm, I don't have too much in those categories, I mostly listen to indie stuff. You could try Modest Mouse, MGMT, Muse, Paramore, The Killers

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 15, 2011)

Got all of it except for Muse. Ill have to check em out.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2011)

You could also try Flyleaf or Citizen Cope

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 15, 2011)

Have both. keep em coming though.

Did you know that flyleaf is a christian band?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Now I'm playing words.  Thanks a lot, Anjel.
> 
> And the username should be Asimurk.



Me too, username is same as here.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 15, 2011)

As if I didn't blow enough time on emtlife now I have 22 games of words with friends going. Well I'm just gonna have to bite the bullet and quit my job. I mean priorities are priorities after all.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Have both. keep em coming though.
> 
> Did you know that flyleaf is a christian band?




Huh, I did not know that, interesting

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## SeanEddy (Jul 15, 2011)

I know I already asked about moving vans / trailers, but does anyone have experience with any full-service moving companies? It seems like every company that I get quote from, winds up having terrible reviews. Are there any good companies out there? Or am I just going to have to accept the fact that nothing about moving is going to be easy??


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 15, 2011)

My mom used United I believe and didn't have any complaints.

I think that was the company. Big white and orange truck.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jul 15, 2011)

NVRob said:


> My mom used United I believe and didn't have any complaints.
> 
> I think that was the company. Big white and orange truck.



Thanks. That is one company that I haven't checked out yet.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 15, 2011)

Couldn't tell you about the price, but the guys were polite and professional.


----------



## exodus (Jul 15, 2011)

Stuck in a theatre... About to see hp7.5. ....sigh


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 15, 2011)

No whining! Your the one that stood in line all night! :rofl:


----------



## exodus (Jul 15, 2011)

Actually we just bought the tickets online. We got here 20 mins ago.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2011)

exodus said:


> Stuck in a theatre... About to see hp7.5. ....sigh



I'm kind of in the same situation, except I'm stuck in bed watching Glee, about to go to sleep 

Although I wouldn't mind seeing the new HP

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## Anjel (Jul 15, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> As if I didn't blow enough time on emtlife now I have 22 games of words with friends going. Well I'm just gonna have to bite the bullet and quit my job. I mean priorities are priorities after all.



Um u are totally slacking in our game.

Im totally more important


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks like I'm not going to Beaumont to test  Maybe in a couple weeks or so... But I did get the name of a couple more services to look into (Liberty County TX EMS and Crosby ESD 5 [or however they name the ESDs])


----------



## foxfire (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh yeah! Found out that I passed the written final exam!! 
* does the victory dance around the room*


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Um u are totally slacking in our game.
> 
> Im totally more important



Speaking of slacking... 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## Anjel (Jul 15, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Speaking of slacking...
> 
> Sent from my mobile command center



It has been your turn for 13hours.lol


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> It has been your turn for 13hours.lol



It says it's your turn 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## Anjel (Jul 15, 2011)

Aww it says its your turn :-(


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Aww it says its your turn :-(



I BROKE IT! :'(

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 15, 2011)

It's a Zynga game, expect bugs.

Oh yeah, for me, uninstall/reinstall did the trick for getting it to work again.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 15, 2011)

It probably is my turn. Ill get right on it lol


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> It probably is my turn. Ill get right on it lol



You haven't started playing with me yet 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## Anjel (Jul 15, 2011)

Nemedic is kicking my arse


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 15, 2011)

I am out for the day, almost.  It'll probably be raining, but I want to frolf anyway.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 15, 2011)

fast65 said:


> You haven't started playing with me yet
> 
> Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Nemedic is kicking my arse



I destroyed him yesterday  and Anjel, _bawls_, really? How is that an actual word?


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


>




Touche sir, touche


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 15, 2011)

We had a riot at a Harry Potter midnight showing because the power went out mid-movie and the audience lost it.

Sent from my telefono


----------



## Anjel (Jul 15, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I destroyed him yesterday  and Anjel, _bawls_, really? How is that an actual word?



Havent u ever had bawls soda? Lol


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Havent u ever had bawls soda? Lol



Psssh, brand names don't count :unsure:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 15, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Psssh, brand names don't count :unsure:



It has some funny dictionaries about what's allowed. I used a curse word just to see if it'd take it, and it did... can't remember who I played it on, but they're on this forum


----------



## nemedic (Jul 15, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I destroyed him yesterday  and Anjel, _bawls_, really? How is that an actual word?



I just wasn't getting anything good. X/q/k/n/e/t/t was what I had when I resigned


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2011)

nemedic said:


> I just wasn't getting anything good. X/q/k/n/e/t/t was what I had when I resigned



Haha, I was really just getting lucky, I'm getting my arse handed to me in every game now 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> It has some funny dictionaries about what's allowed. I used a curse word just to see if it'd take it, and it did... can't remember who I played it on, but they're on this forum



I think I've used like 3 or 4 different variations of "sex" so far, it's the only think I can use an "x" for...

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## Anjel (Jul 15, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> It has some funny dictionaries about what's allowed. I used a curse word just to see if it'd take it, and it did... can't remember who I played it on, but they're on this forum



That was me lol which reminds me. Its your turn  lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 15, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I destroyed him yesterday  and Anjel, _bawls_, really? How is that an actual word?



My little bull calf bawls when we take him away from his mother.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> My little bull calf bawls when we take him away from his mother.



Dammit, had to look it up lol

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## dmc2007 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm rkaufm02 on words with friends.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 15, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Dammit, had to look it up lol
> 
> Sent from my mobile command center



What is your words name again?

And come on anjel! Its been your turn for like 13 minutes! :rofl:

I'm going to get lunch now. Anyone playing with me, I'll be back later.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> What is your words name again?
> 
> And come on anjel! Its been your turn for like 13 minutes! :rofl:
> 
> I'm going to get lunch now. Anyone playing with me, I'll be back later.



Mine is NathanR65

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 15, 2011)

w00t! I just got my NREMT ATT letter! Testing on Monday. Wish me luck!:wacko:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 15, 2011)

@anjel:

Yes it is.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> w00t! I just got my NREMT ATT letter! Testing on Monday. Wish me luck!:wacko:



Good luck! 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 15, 2011)

Anjel is getting the first word she put in our game. :rofl:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Anjel is getting the first word she put in our game. :rofl:



What now?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 15, 2011)

DUDE! Enough 2 letter words!!! h34r:

Edit: ESPECIALLY the 36 point 2 letter words.


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 15, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> What now?



She says it was the only word she had.


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 15, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> DUDE! Enough 2 letter words!!! h34r:
> 
> Edit: ESPECIALLY the 36 point 2 letter words.



I do what I can.


----------



## dmc2007 (Jul 15, 2011)

I didn't expect the response to be that quick...looks like I have some games to catch up on...


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Anjel! Our game froze... says it's my turn but won't let me play


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 15, 2011)

makin pastaroni for dinner


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94K_pqhTKdY[/YOUTUBE]

How adrenaline junkies entertain their children.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> [YOUTUBE]94K_pqhTKdY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> How adrenaline junkies entertain their children.



Looks like a fun day out on the lake, I'm jealous


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 15, 2011)

Hotel75 if I haven't started a game with you already, start one with me.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Hotel75 if I haven't started a game with you already, start one with me.



Speaking of which, just scored 42 points


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 15, 2011)

Transportjockey. I'm trying to stay away from my A&P studying for the night and you play 'cell'. Thanks man! hahaha

And what is the deal with Anjel and these nonexistent words? Ouphe? What does that mean?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 16, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> DUDE! Enough 2 letter words!!! h34r:
> 
> Edit: ESPECIALLY the 36 point 2 letter words.



Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Anjel (Jul 16, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Anjel! Our game froze... says it's my turn but won't let me play



Crap. ill start another one in a minute.

My phone died from all the playing lol


----------



## Anjel (Jul 16, 2011)

Nemedic and asimurk beat me very badly lol

I still got like ten games going. And transportjockey, bbg, and poeticinjustice fell off the face of the earth lol

Unless those games froze. Cuz that has happened.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Nemedic and asimurk beat me very badly lol
> 
> I still got like ten games going. And transportjockey, bbg, and poeticinjustice fell off the face of the earth lol
> 
> Unless those games froze. Cuz that has happened.



No I've just been busy with my dad. Ill be back at it soon i promise.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 16, 2011)

> > Nemedic and asimurk beat me very badly lol<br />
> > <br />
> > I still got like ten games going. And transportjockey, bbg, and poeticinjustice fell off the face of the earth lol<br />
> > <br />
> ...



Its ok bbg. Priorities. i hope he js doing ok. I had to reinstall the game. So I was making sure I didnt loose anyone.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 16, 2011)

Off topic.

I hate not getting a full 12hours off inbetween shifts. It just ruins my routine. I feel rushed to go to sleep now lol

Did standby for a boxing thing. It was pretty cool. We were ringside helpin the doc. I swore one guy got punched so hard in the back he almost ruptured his kidney.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 16, 2011)

How do I have a letter selection made up, entirely of vowels? This is a travesty!

Edit: and why am I watching Last Song? 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 16, 2011)

fast65 said:


> How do I have a letter selection made up, entirely of vowels? This is a travesty!
> 
> Edit: and why am I watching Last Song?
> 
> Sent from my mobile command center



I had that earlier... with 4 "Es"


----------



## Tommerag (Jul 16, 2011)

Full Moon + ER Shift + Friday Night = Worth It


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 16, 2011)

Brown's goal by the time Brown is 40 is to be a Senior Registrar in Intensive Care Medicine and be hanging out ... at 40 ... which the other Intensive Care registrars who are like .... 27 and Brown's Consultant who will probably be like ... 35?

Brown feels old already


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 16, 2011)

Skydiving with my best friend......


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 16, 2011)

It's amazing what an email can do  Setting up an interview with Liberty County (TX) EMS... gonna try to do it the same time I test for Beaumont so I can minimize how many times I have to go to TX


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 16, 2011)

fast65 said:


> How do I have a letter selection made up, entirely of vowels? This is a travesty!
> 
> Edit: and why am I watching Last Song?
> 
> Sent from my mobile command center



Never heard of the city of Aiea, Hawaii?


----------



## fast65 (Jul 16, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Never heard of the city of Aiea, Hawaii?



Actually I haven't 

My partner today is Canadian, and she keeps saying "house"...so awesome 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 16, 2011)

fast65 said:


> My partner today is Canadian, and she keeps saying "house"...so awesome



That's "hoose" of you are Canadian, and Brown told you Oregon was the Canada of the US


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 16, 2011)

I haven't had a drink in almost six days.  No food in my stomach, and half a bottle of Wild Turkey American Honey that's saying, "Drink me, drink me."  But there's a turkey, so you know, it's kind of gobbling while it's saying it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm taking a self taught crash course in CT scan reading of brains so I can better understand what my dad is going through. The weird thing is it's actually starting to come together. Found this site
http://www.neurosurvival.ca/ComputerAssistedLearning/readingCTs/Anatomy_guide/alpha.htm
and it is really helping me wrap my head around normal and non normal CT scans. Its like CT scans for dummies.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 16, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> That's "hoose" of you are Canadian, and Brown told you Oregon was the Canada of the US



Exactly, and she's saying aboot 

Pssssh, don't be jealous Brown, you know you secretly want to live in Oregon 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 16, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Pssssh, don't be jealous Brown, you know you secretly want to live in Oregon



Oregon, best meth in the lower 48.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 16, 2011)

Good for you. Thats great! Learn all you can.


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 16, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Oregon, best meth in the lower 48.



Is that why he's fast?


----------



## fast65 (Jul 16, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Oregon, best meth in the lower 48.



We've got to be known for something 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## Anjel (Jul 16, 2011)

fast65 said:


> We've got to be known for something
> 
> Sent from my mobile command center



Fast just called me a ho


----------



## fast65 (Jul 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Fast just called me a ho



Like a ho ho, like Santa 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 16, 2011)

Finished another Vince Flynn novel.  On to the next one.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ooh good! Another Vince Flynn fan! *hi fives Chimpie.


----------



## nemedic (Jul 16, 2011)

Count me in for the vince Flynn fan club. Got most of his books in paper, and all of them as e-books on my phone


----------



## fast65 (Jul 16, 2011)

Almost halfway through my 24 and all we had was a dialysis transfer at 10...really?

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 16, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Almost halfway through my 24 and all we had was a dialysis transfer at 10...really?
> 
> Sent from my mobile command center



Same boat, but a psych transfer at around 14


----------



## Anjel (Jul 16, 2011)

Ive done 4 since 1100. Im good for the rest of the shift. Lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 16, 2011)

Saw the last HP movie today. Pretty good.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 16, 2011)

My partner is asleep in the passenger seat of the ambulance and she is moaning. I'm kinda creeped out :unsure:


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 16, 2011)

firefite said:


> My partner is asleep in the passenger seat of the ambulance and she is moaning. I'm kinda creeped out :unsure:



Whisper sweet nothings in her ear.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 17, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Whisper sweet nothings in her ear.



Haha darn too late. I just rolled the windows down and turned the siren on. And now I can't feel my arm


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 17, 2011)

Got to the new house in Delaware this afternoon. Man, I'm so happy to finally be here! If I'm playing you in words, I'll be back at it soon!


----------



## foxfire (Jul 17, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Whisper sweet nothings in her ear.



Hey, that is a song! ^_^


----------



## nemedic (Jul 17, 2011)

firefite said:


> My partner is asleep in the passenger seat of the ambulance and she is moaning. I'm kinda creeped out :unsure:



How so? Is a possessed by demons moaning, or more of a "satisfied" moaning?


----------



## nemedic (Jul 17, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Got to the new house in Delaware this afternoon. Man, I'm so happy to finally be here! If I'm playing you in words, I'll be back at it soon!



What's your words tag? Mine's nemedic.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 17, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Whisper sweet nothings in her ear.



OR.... 

you pull into a parking lot, roll up towards an unoccupied, parked vehicle(bigger the better), slam on the breaks and scream.

I imagine that would be not fun way to wake-up.

I wouldn't know though


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 17, 2011)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> OR....
> 
> you pull into a parking lot, roll up towards an unoccupied, parked vehicle(bigger the better), slam on the breaks and scream.
> 
> ...



My old partner did that with a semi, both trucks hitting air horns. Luckily I wasn't his partner that day.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 17, 2011)

Find a semi being towed backwards (works better in the day time) and get behind it on the freeway... Then scream as you inch closer to it


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 17, 2011)

nemedic said:


> How so? Is a possessed by demons moaning, or more of a "satisfied" moaning?



It was a satisfied moaning.... I think


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 17, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Almost halfway through my 24 and all we had was a dialysis transfer at 10...really?
> 
> Sent from my mobile command center



We would have done 15 runs in that time  :sad:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 17, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Got to the new house in Delaware this afternoon. Man, I'm so happy to finally be here! If I'm playing you in words, I'll be back at it soon!



Glad you made it safe. Got my T shirt today!


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 17, 2011)

Dear EMS providers. Please don't talk about stuff you don't know in an open forum, like Fark.com discussion threads. Please. please. please. please. please. 



> ...There is nothing anyone can do once her uterus ruptures, she's just going to die.
> 
> I am a paramedic....


http://www.fark.com/comments/6391153/70448582#c70448582

[Pick your favorite Facepalm.gif]


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ugh. Got my first ever speeding ticket. 99 in a 70


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 17, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Dear EMS providers. Please don't talk about stuff you don't know in an open forum, like Fark.com discussion threads. Please. please. please. please. please.
> 
> 
> http://www.fark.com/comments/6391153/70448582#c70448582
> ...



Perhaps this bloke was confusing placentae abruptio or praevia with membranous rupture or a ruptured ectopic pregnancy? 

What would Beckman, Danforth and Williams say? ....


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 17, 2011)

firefite said:


> Ugh. Got my first ever speeding ticket. 99 in a 70



Dang!!! In a hurry? That sucks. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 17, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Dang!!! In a hurry? That sucks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



I know my speedometer is off by 4 mph. I was going down a hill and looking at the navigation to see where I had to go. Officer got me doing 99 but before he even turned on his lights I was already back down to 70mph.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 17, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Dang!!! In a hurry? That sucks.



Isn't it obvious? He was speeding to the hospital because of that dang nabbed fatal uterine rupture that Paramedic on Fark.com diagnoses him with!!


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 17, 2011)

firefite said:


> I know my speedometer is off by 4 mph. I was going down a hill and looking at the navigation to see where I had to go. Officer got me doing 99 but before he even turned on his lights I was already back down to 70mph.



I understand this one. A few years ago we (wife and I) got popped on the Atchafalaya Basin Bridge in south Lousiana doing about 20+ over in a 55 zone. This bridge has been the site of a couple nasty wrecks over the years so state police patrol the heck out of it-I did not know this at the time and we were running way late to the company awards ceremony due to the wife getting off late that morning.

I saw the cop standing behind his car with radar about the time he popped me. Before he could motion me to pull over I was already slowing down and pulling to the shoulder. Lucky me I played the ignorant out of towner and he saw the uniforms and let us go.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 17, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> I understand this one. A few years ago we (wife and I) got popped on the Atchafalaya Basin Bridge in south Lousiana doing about 20+ over in a 55 zone. This bridge has been the site of a couple nasty wrecks over the years so state police patrol the heck out of it-I did not know this at the time and we were running way late to the company awards ceremony due to the wife getting off late that morning.
> 
> I saw the cop standing behind his car with radar about the time he popped me. Before he could motion me to pull over I was already slowing down and pulling to the shoulder. Lucky me I played the ignorant out of towner and he saw the uniforms and let us go.



Luckily the officer wrote it down as an infraction. I can do traffic school and get the points off my record.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 17, 2011)

firefite said:


> Luckily the officer wrote it down as an infraction. I can do traffic school and get the points off my record.



Here in NM that much over could have landed you a felony speeding arrest... Not that I'm one to talk. Riding up the mountain a few weeks back I got popped for 35 over (speed limit was only 25) and got away with just a warning


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 17, 2011)

firefite said:


> Ugh. Got my first ever speeding ticket. 99 in a 70




...fight it!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 17, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Here in NM that much over could have landed you a felony speeding arrest... Not that I'm one to talk. Riding up the mountain a few weeks back I got popped for 35 over (speed limit was only 25) and got away with just a warning



For a state that is so laid back in so many ways NM sure has some draconian driving laws.

Not that I'm disagreeing with them just seems like an odd state to be so well patrolled.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 17, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> For a state that is so laid back in so many ways NM sure has some draconian driving laws.



There are several states where 20+ over the speed limit is a felony. It just depends what the state calls it.

EDIT: And the road I was on is popular with sportbike riders going up it at a high rate of speed, so it usually is patrolled well. Besides, only one way up and down, so if you try to run from thecops, there's really no place to go


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 17, 2011)

Skydiving.


The scariest damn thing you will ever do, but the most fun you will ever have.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 17, 2011)

Lets go us women!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 17, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Skydiving.
> 
> 
> The scariest damn thing you will ever do, but the most fun you will ever have.



Yea, I'm sure about the first part. Not so sure about the second. ;-) 

My mom says she never did understand why my dad spent a 30 year career jumping headlong out of perfectly good airplanes with nothing but I highly compressed bed sheet to keep him from hitting the ground at 150 miles per hour. 

I watched my dad's chute fail on him during a HALO demonstration for all the navy base families once. Scary as heck. I was only like 13 years old and I was sure I was about to see my dad die 50 feet in front of me. But if course all that SEAL training kicked in and he landed it just fine on his reserve, then he tried joking about it at home that night....THAT went over really really well with my mom. Ha!


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 17, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> My mom says she never did understand why my dad spent a 30 year career jumping headlong out of perfectly good airplanes



Perfectly good airplane?

Man, mine was missing a door and people were falling out left and right.  I might have to mail a letter to the FAA about it...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 18, 2011)

So my dad is in a skilled nursing facility (nursing home) till he can have his surgery in august. The rooms at this place don't come with tv's so my brother and sister in law said they would bring one that belonged to my sister in laws now deceased brother. It is one of those tv's with a built in dvd player and hadn't been used in a few years. So they take this tv and set it up in my dads room and turn it on. Apparently the last thing watched on this tv was a ahem..adult dvd that was still in it. So the tv comes on full blast and the audio of what was apparently an incredible performance by a female actress goes careening through the halls of this nursing home. No one can figure out how to turn it off because they don't have the remote. Apparently it went on for about 45 seconds until someone had the brains to yank the cord.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jul 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Skydiving.
> 
> 
> The scariest damn thing you will ever do, but the most fun you will ever have.



Sounds like the "Sky Jump" from the Stratosphere in Vegas. I about had a stroke in the moments leading up to it, only to have it canceled due to wind.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 18, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> So my dad is in a skilled nursing facility (nursing home) till he can have his surgery in august. The rooms at this place don't come with tv's so my brother and sister in law said they would bring one that belonged to my sister in laws now deceased brother. It is one of those tv's with a built in dvd player and hadn't been used in a few years. So they take this tv and set it up in my dads room and turn it on. Apparently the last thing watched on this tv was a ahem..adult dvd that was still in it. So the tv comes on full blast and the audio of what was apparently an incredible performance by a female actress goes careening through the halls of this nursing home. No one can figure out how to turn it off because they don't have the remote. Apparently it went on for about 45 seconds until someone had the brains to yank the cord.



That is fricken hilarious lol wow.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 18, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Apparently the last thing watched on this tv was a ahem..adult dvd that was still in it. So the tv comes on full blast and the audio of what was apparently an incredible performance by a female actress goes careening through the halls of this nursing home



Brown has told Mrs Brown to not lend out her DVDs  ....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 18, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> There are several states where 20+ over the speed limit is a felony. It just depends what the state calls it.
> 
> EDIT: And the road I was on is popular with sportbike riders going up it at a high rate of speed, so it usually is patrolled well. Besides, only one way up and down, so if you try to run from thecops, there's really no place to go



The officer only put it as a traffic infraction. So I just have to pay the fine (don't know the amount but probably pretty high) and then online traffic school so I don't get any points on my record.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 18, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown has told Mrs Brown to not lend out her DVDs  ....



Yes, I have been told I'm a pretty good actress. I convinced you to marry me, didn't I?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 18, 2011)

firefite said:


> The officer only put it as a traffic infraction. So I just have to pay the fine (don't know the amount but probably pretty high) and then online traffic school so I don't get any points on my record.




Negative. You submit an informal motion of discovery to the county DA (assuming it was CHP, the county DA is the prosecutor of record). County DA ignores it, so you submit a motion to compel discovery through the court, which if you're lucky the county DA also ignores. You then submit a motion to suppress everything not provided in discovery. Then submit a motion to dismiss due to insufficient evidence. 

Also, if you do an initial trial by declaration (mail), still show up for your arraignment (initial date to appear) in person because if your court date is 45 days after your arraignment then you have grounds for dismissal under California's speedy trial law (since a speeding ticket is an infraction, not a civil offense).


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 18, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Yes, I have been told I'm a pretty good actress. I convinced you to marry me, didn't I?


[this.thread.is.worthless.without.pics.gif]


----------



## exodus (Jul 18, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Negative. You submit an informal motion of discovery to the county DA (assuming it was CHP, the county DA is the prosecutor of record). County DA ignores it, so you submit a motion to compel discovery through the court, which if you're lucky the county DA also ignores. You then submit a motion to suppress everything not provided in discovery. Then submit a motion to dismiss due to insufficient evidence.
> 
> Also, if you do an initial trial by declaration (mail), still show up for your arraignment (initial date to appear) in person because if your court date is 45 days after your arraignment then you have grounds for dismissal under California's speedy trial law (since a speeding ticket is an infraction, not a civil offense).



Or he does what he should do and take responsibility for his actions. He shouldn't be a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: and try to get out of something that he did by breaking the law. He chose to break the law, he did break the law, and he got caught. He is being mature and owning up to it and suffering the consequences.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 18, 2011)

firefite said:


> The officer only put it as a traffic infraction. So I just have to pay the fine (don't know the amount but probably pretty high) and then online traffic school so I don't get any points on my record.


Dammit, I keep reading that as traffic infarction...I need more sleep


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 18, 2011)

exodus said:


> Or he does what he should do and take responsibility for his actions. He shouldn't be a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: and try to get out of something that he did by breaking the law. He chose to break the law, he did break the law, and he got caught. He is being mature and owning up to it and suffering the consequences.



I didn't choose to break the law. I was going down a steep hill, at the top of it I was going 70mph which was the speed limit. I looked at my phone to figure out where I was going and next thing I know I look up and I'm going 95. I start to slow down and by the time he turned his lights on I was back down to 70mph. But yeah I was speeding so I am going to pay the probably $600-$800 fine and get the points off my record.


----------



## exodus (Jul 18, 2011)

firefite said:


> I didn't choose to break the law. I was going down a steep hill, at the top of it I was going 70mph which was the speed limit. I looked at my phone to figure out where I was going and next thing I know I look up and I'm going 95. I start to slow down and by the time he turned his lights on I was back down to 70mph. But yeah I was speeding so I am going to pay the probably $600-$800 fine and get the points off my record.



By choosing to break your concentration of driving, and becoming distracted, does that not in turn make it your choice that you broke the law? Not saying I haven't done it before, but the decisions you made leading up to the incident caused you to break the law. 

And honestly, how long were you looking down to have a 33mph increase without noticing?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 18, 2011)

exodus said:


> By choosing to break your concentration of driving, and becoming distracted, does that not in turn make it your choice that you broke the law? Not saying I haven't done it before, but the decisions you made leading up to the incident caused you to break the law.
> 
> And honestly, how long were you looking down to have a 33mph increase without noticing?



In my view it's different if you accidentally did it over knowingly did it. Either way it's still breaking the law. 

And it didn't take much time actually. I glance at the navigation then I glance over the road to make sure I'm still in my lane and there are no hazards around me then I will glance at the navigation again. But I normally don't look at any of the gauges on my truck when doing that. It was a 29mph increase that took maybe 1 min 30sec max.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 18, 2011)

I think the tyranny fell out of this truck


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 18, 2011)

exodus said:


> Or he does what he should do and take responsibility for his actions. He shouldn't be a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: and try to get out of something that he did by breaking the law. He chose to break the law, he did break the law, and he got caught. He is being mature and owning up to it and suffering the consequences.



Honestly, I'm all for living up to your mistakes, but the state still has a responsibility to prove its case.


----------



## RiceMedic (Jul 18, 2011)

Why do they call the flexible catheter "French tip?" Are they suppose flexible like the French? Are the French even flexible?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 18, 2011)

RiceMedic said:


> Why do they call the flexible catheter "French tip?" Are they suppose flexible like the French? Are the French even flexible?



Cause the size is in the French (FR) measurement.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 18, 2011)

RiceMedic said:


> Why do they call the flexible catheter "French tip?" Are they suppose flexible like the French? Are the French even flexible?



I like your reasoning better lmao


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jul 18, 2011)

Usually I'm a guy with a 100% military crewcut. Yesterday, we'll say in a moment of wisdom, I shaved it all off. Definitely different being bald..


Sent from my pencil and paper.


----------



## RiceMedic (Jul 18, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Cause the size is in the French (FR) measurement.



Aaah~ make sense. lol. Thanks~!


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 18, 2011)

En garde.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 18, 2011)

86 questions and I was booted. So we shall see how it goes. 

86 questions, at least 15 of which had to do with vaginal bleeding. *SERIOUS rolleyes going on here. 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 18, 2011)

Brown: Hmm, Brown is hungry 
Mrs Brown: boy if you come to me and be like Kate, make me a sammich I'm gonna slap you
Brown:  Um, so can Brown have something else ... thats not a sandwhich?
Mrs Brown:  if you want a knife thrust into your chest, yes
Brown:  Hmm ... 

Brown is hungee and doesn't know what to do, when Brown called 111 they said they wouldn't help, um .... :unsure:


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 18, 2011)

I forgot that the muffler on the lawnmower is hot. Now I have a lovely partial thickness burn across my entire palm.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow Brown has been here for two whole years today ....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 18, 2011)

I should have stayed home this weekend. On my way home from the river an owl dive bombs my truck and takes out one of my offroad lights. :wacko:


----------



## fast65 (Jul 18, 2011)

Huh, just saw a video over at EMS1 of one of my old professors doing CPR on a bald eagle


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 18, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown: Hmm, Brown is hungry
> Mrs Brown: boy if you come to me and be like Kate, make me a sammich I'm gonna slap you
> Brown:  Um, so can Brown have something else ... thats not a sandwhich?
> Mrs Brown:  if you want a knife thrust into your chest, yes
> ...



The trick is to stab them before they stab you.  Put a bakery in that oven!


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 18, 2011)

saskvolunteer said:


> Usually I'm a guy with a 100% military crewcut. Yesterday, we'll say in a moment of wisdom, I shaved it all off. Definitely different being bald..
> 
> 
> Sent from my pencil and paper.



EMBRACE IT! I've been shaving my head for a couple months now... I love it.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 18, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> The trick is to stab them before they stab you.  Put a bakery in that oven!



Dude, thats not very funny, please do not refer to Mrs Brown like that

Brown is going to walk away now


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 18, 2011)

Working on my blog. This is fun.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 18, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Working on my blog. This is fun.



Don't you mean badger log?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 18, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> I forgot that the muffler on the lawnmower is hot. Now I have a lovely partial thickness burn across my entire palm.



did that once lifting a lawnmower into the back of a truck. you have my heartfelt sympathy.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 18, 2011)

Apparently I knew more about vaginal hemorrhage than I thought. Because I PASSED THE NREMT I-85 TEST! w00t!!!

And that was after a full night of work including a double GSW to the head (he is amazingly still kicking), a vehicle rollover, and some other usual and routine stuff. Interspersed by about an hour of sleep, no food since yesterday at lunch time, about 6 cups of coffee and a swollen eye from a racketball game the other day. Ha ha! I figure if I can pass a (freaking stupid, written by Chinese men on crack and weed at the same time, oh and oops did I say that?) Pearson Vue test with that background leading up to it that medic school should be easy-pleasy-lemon-squeezy. (Ok, not really but still it sounds cool)

I don't know if I should celebrate with several hours of sleep or a big bowl of chocolate ice cream. 

Hmmmm.....sleep is defiantly going to win this one. 

Later folks!


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 18, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> did that once lifting a lawnmower into the back of a truck. you have my heartfelt sympathy.



Ahahaha!!! I have a scar to my inner left forearm from the EXACT same thing!!


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 18, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Apparently I knew more about vaginal hemorrhage than I thought. Because I PASSED THE NREMT I-85 TEST! w00t!!!
> 
> And that was after a full night of work including a double GSW to the head (he is amazingly still kicking)



Well done on passing your intermediate.  Now go whoop some electronic tests behind to get a P after that T.

With head shots, I've heard, there's a 9% chance of survival.  Don't ask me to back up where I heard it, don't recall.  Not good enough odds for me, either way.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 18, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> a double GSW to the head (he is amazingly still kicking)



Bodies tend to do that from time to time.  


Now my question is why you're still watching it...


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 18, 2011)

Dude you have five sisters, you should know a wee bit about vaginal haemorrhage by now 

Good work mate, now stay away from Brown with that drip


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 18, 2011)

Throw me in with the "lawn mower burn scars" crowd. I saw something shiny after my dad finished mowing the lawn when I was about three or four and just had to touch it. Scars on the palm of my left hand, to go with one of my earliest childhood memories :rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 18, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> EMBRACE IT! I've been shaving my head for a couple months now... I love it.



copy cats! I was first.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 18, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> copy cats! I was first.



Of course you were, you talked me into it!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 18, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Wow Brown has been here for two whole years today ....



Only two years?!?!  My how time drags...I mean flies.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 18, 2011)

Apparently, In my city, aminor, that is not emancipated can refuse transport


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 18, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Throw me in with the "lawn mower burn scars" crowd. I saw something shiny after my dad finished mowing the lawn when I was about three or four and just had to touch it. Scars on the palm of my left hand, to go with one of my earliest childhood memories :rofl:



Rusty has one on his leg too. Dang lawnmowers! They're out to get us!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 18, 2011)

Somehow I missed a call from Galveston County EMS today  They said something in there about testing, so I guess I need to call them back first thing in the morning


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 18, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> . Dang lawnmowers! They're out to get us!



I'm in this crowd too. Partial thickness on my right arm just distal too the elbow from when I was a kid. 6 year olds should not be allowed near hot lawnmower exhaust. :unsure:


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 18, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown: Hmm, Brown is hungry
> Mrs Brown: boy if you come to me and be like Kate, make me a sammich I'm gonna slap you
> Brown:  Um, so can Brown have something else ... thats not a sandwhich?
> Mrs Brown:  if you want a knife thrust into your chest, yes
> ...



Call em back, tell them you're an unconscious diabetic.  Someone will feed you something.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, I've been back working for a month now...and I realized I am developing relationships with people when the nurses in the er are asking me if I got a haircut.  Lol, while waiting for a bed assignment.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 18, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Dude you have five sisters, you should know a wee bit about vaginal haemorrhage by now
> 
> Good work mate, now stay away from Brown with that drip



Close. 4 sisters, but one is only 8 y/o. Lol. 

And tell me about it. Three times a month a virtual emotional wreck moves in the house and attempts to get into as much conflict as possible. Lol!


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## LoneStarSoldier (Jul 18, 2011)

Dum Spiramus Tuebimur


----------



## Sasha (Jul 18, 2011)

Sheee's baaaack


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 18, 2011)

Time to hide the breakables  Welcome back Sasha!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Sheee's baaaack



Man, and I was getting used to the minutely updates on FB.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 18, 2011)

I do update a lot don't I? Hahaha.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 19, 2011)

Call 15 minutes before shift change today, ended up cardioverting and transporting to city hospital, meaning I got off 2.5 hours late. 

In good news however, looks like as soon as I apply and the paperwork is processed I'll be a Texas EMS instructor.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats!

And BTW, I hate the majority of TX being in a different time zone. Trying to get a hold of people when it's 11 here sucks


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 19, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Congrats!
> 
> And BTW, I hate the majority of TX being in a different time zone. Trying to get a hold of people when it's 11 here sucks



I remember what that was like when I first moved from VA. Requires a lot of planning...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 19, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I remember what that was like when I first moved from VA. Requires a lot of planning...



No kidding. Gotta call Liberty County and Galveston County today, along with ESD 5 in Crosby.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jul 19, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> EMBRACE IT! I've been shaving my head for a couple months now... I love it.



Oh I totally have. I'm loving this way more now. It's a good look. 


Sent from my pencil and paper.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 19, 2011)

I hate playing phone tag.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 19, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Well, I've been back working for a month now...and I realized I am developing relationships with people when the nurses in the er are asking me if I got a haircut.  Lol, while waiting for a bed assignment.



Well did you get a haircut?


----------



## fast65 (Jul 19, 2011)

Dammit, how are there no medium gloves?!!!! 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 19, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Dammit, how are there no medium gloves?!!!!
> 
> Sent from my mobile command center



M doesn't stand for Medium, it stands for MAN! 8) At least that's what I tell the guys when they say I've got chick hands


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 19, 2011)

Just tried a pre-workout drink for the first time before my bike ride... I think that's what being on cocaine must feel like! I averaged over 3mph faster than I normally ride, though!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow. Big change in weather here on the east coast. It is HOT in Delaware. Coming from Seattle, I had forgotten about humidity. I've lost about 10 pounds through sweating alone!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 19, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Just tried a pre-workout drink for the first time before my bike ride... *I think that's what being on cocaine must feel like! *I averaged over 3mph faster than I normally ride, though!



You sure it wasn't? :rofl:

What was it called?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 19, 2011)

Ugh... I have to register for classes soon if I'm going to be staying here. Not sure if I'm gonna make it to TX before semester starts here or not.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 19, 2011)

It's going to be fun explaining to the doctor that the infected fish hook injury abscess thing on my thumb is totally unrelated to the blisters from the muffler burn on my palm on the same hand. FML.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 19, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You sure it wasn't? :rofl:
> 
> What was it called?



LoL it may have been!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is the stuff that cracked me out


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 19, 2011)

Got my first code today


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 19, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Got my first code today



And? Did you save a life or just waste drugs and energy?


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 19, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> And? Did you save a life or just waste drugs and energy?



Well the medic wasted drugs and the firemen wasted energy, I only wasted time getting everything for the medic.

We were unsuccessful, the nurses worked it for ~10 minutes before they called us, and another ~10 while we were responding. It was worked for 40 minutes total and the PT was in Asystole the entire time. Doc wouldnt let us quit till we exhausted our resources per protocol.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow... That attachment didn't look nearly as big from my phone..... :unsure:


----------



## fast65 (Jul 19, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> M doesn't stand for Medium, it stands for MAN! 8) At least that's what I tell the guys when they say I've got chick hands



I completely agree, medium is by far the superior size


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 19, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I completely agree, medium is by far the superior size



We aren't talking about gloves anymore, are we?h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Jul 19, 2011)

Party in the chat! If you can find us


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 19, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Well did you get a haircut?



Yep, and its a great one.  I love my new haircut place.  The hubby hates it, though...thinks its too short.  Oh, well.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 19, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Yep, and its a great one.  I love my new haircut place.  The hubby hates it, though...thinks its too short.  Oh, well.



He'll get used to it. When my wife went from mid-back length to short hair I hated it for about 3 weeks. I actually like the short hair better now looking at older pictures.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 19, 2011)

Gosh dang it! Looks like I have to go to Roseville CA to take my NREMT practical exam if I want to do it before the end of August. :-S 

Anyone in the Sacramento area willing to do an airport run in exchange for lunch and a beer? Ha ha! 

Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll do it for rootbeer.

Mmmmm rootbeer.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just got home from an Eagle scout award ceremony for the Boy Scouts. It was really cool seeing all the guys I grew up with finally get the award.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 20, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> We aren't talking about gloves anymore, are we?h34r:



If I didn't know better, I would say that you were my precrptor...she makes the same jokes 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'll do it for rootbeer.
> 
> Mmmmm rootbeer.



I'd love to have you help....but you are on the wrong side of the freaking country! :glare:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 20, 2011)

Dude! They just did I/85 practicals in Reno on Friday! :-/ I thought you had already taken them otherwise I would have given you a heads up, and a ride, especially since I was a patient for the trauma station. The beer offer is a good one.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 20, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Dude! They just did I/85 practicals in Reno on Friday! :-/ I thought you had already taken them otherwise I would have given you a heads up, and a ride, especially since I was a patient for the trauma station. The beer offer is a good one.



Yea, well I got told (By someone who SHOULD have known!) that I was good to go. My Practical eval from class was good enough. Take the computer test and if I passed I would get certified. 

Oh ho ho! Not so fast there I see. Turns out my WASSO for the WA EMT-I aren't up to par with the national standard, and you must take an NREMT approved practical skills exam.

WELL GOSH DANG I NEED TO BE CERTIFIED IN THREE WEEKS!!!! Now what do I freaking do? The next test and the only one that is in time is in New Hampshire, 3,000 miles away. The next one it a little later than I wanted, in Nor Cal, a two day drive! 

FML!!!!!


----------



## fast65 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just had a lady come up to our ambulance after we loaded our patient and tell us to turn our lights off because they're giving her a headache...

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jul 20, 2011)

Highlights of this week-

Elderly lady has a fall and develops increasing back pain. She eventually visits her GP (family doctor) who orders x-rays. The pt then goes back to GP 6 days after fall with the doctor telling her she has a fractured T9. This lady is in intense pain. The doctor then tells her to go home and call an ambulance as we can giver her pain relief, he gives her nothing. The lady gets a lift home in a seniors bus and walks up 4 flights of stairs, lays in bed and waits 90 minutes for an ambulance. We arrive, give her pain relief and transport her the 200 metres to the hospital, which she would have gone past to/from the GP clinic. 

Elderly male with COPD and CCF goes to GP with increased DIB last 3 weeks. Doctor diagnoses broncho-pneumonia. Tells pt he will call an ambulance to take him to hospital. Pt states he doesn't want to leave his car at the office. Doctor then tells pt to drive home and call an ambulance. Pt drives home and calls 000 (911)

40 y.o M, cut finger moving furniture, requires probably 2 sutures. 4 cars and 5 family members all standing around waiting for ambulance to come and drive him 5 mins to hospital.

WW2 air crew veteran who survived many raids and a radio operator and gunner on Lancaster bombers as part of the Bomber command. Pt waits 2.5 hours on floor with bad NOF fracture waiting for an ambulance (friday night).

40 y.o alcoholic calls 000 stating he has dislocated his knee. Takes 40 minutes to find him as he gives 3 wrong addresses. He has no visible injury to knee and demands ride to hospital for immediate surgery. Is rude to us, sits in chair during tx then demands to sit on stretcher and be wheeled in.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 20, 2011)

OMG mate WTF are you serious? 

You need to be having nasty words with Rashford about these people!


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jul 20, 2011)

Out of the question, Dr Rashford is about to take a 12 month sabbatical. 

I forsee a significant drop in RSI'd patients arriving by ambulance


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 20, 2011)

the_negro_puppy said:


> I forsee a significant drop in RSI'd patients arriving by ambulance



Do your ICs not have RSI like ours? .... jealous much 

Well bloody hell talk to somebody: Jeebus, Buddah, the ED Consultant, Santa, Rainman, Tinman, Dorothy, Ganeesh that Indian elephant God, 

It's just not right man!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 20, 2011)

Like I said... can't wait till we can tell people they aren't going to go by ambulance but are more than welcome to call a taxi.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Like I said... can't wait till we can tell people they aren't going to go by ambulance but are more than welcome to call a taxi.



You need to come join my system, damn near daily basis  We are even kind enough to give them taxi vouchers


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 20, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> You need to come join my system, damn near daily basis  We are even kind enough to give them taxi vouchers



I like that approach.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 20, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> You need to come join my system, damn near daily basis  We are even kind enough to give them taxi vouchers



The issue is that although my agency is progressive and aggressive, that are still hospital / private based.

They still like transports for the money that pays for our toys.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 20, 2011)

Sasha angry. Sasha smash.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Sasha angry. Sasha smash.



Why is Sasha angry?


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 20, 2011)

Smash anger Sasha?


----------



## Sasha (Jul 20, 2011)

Im being bold. Eating salsa in my white shirt.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Im being bold. Eating salsa in my white shirt.


Now if that isn't just living life on the edge


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 20, 2011)

Ugh, Brown is crook

Brown:  Kate, come tend to [Brown], [Brown] feels like crap
Mrs Brown:  Yeah whatever, I am trying to figure how to spend your life insurance

Such love that woman has for Brown


----------



## Sasha (Jul 20, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Ugh, Brown is crook
> 
> Brown:  Kate, come tend to [Brown], [Brown] feels like crap
> Mrs Brown:  Yeah whatever, I am trying to figure how to spend your life insurance
> ...



Dear Kate: After you bury him in a shoe box we can spend the money cruising the med.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Im being bold. Eating salsa in my white shirt.



I learned pretty fast to carry one of those Tide detergent pens on me whenever I go to work for that very reason...and it works.


----------



## nemedic (Jul 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I learned pretty fast to carry one of those Tide detergent pens on me whenever I go to work for that very reason...and it works.



Those clorox wipes that are oh so conveniently stored right by the ER entrance work well too


----------



## nemedic (Jul 20, 2011)

Off @ Hampton Beach, NH to watch Jeff Dunham w/ my dad for his fathers day present. Row 1, stage right corner, seats 1&2


----------



## Sasha (Jul 20, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Those clorox wipes that are oh so conveniently stored right by the ER entrance work well too



I keep those in my bag.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jul 20, 2011)

Was supposed to leave for Phoenix at 0400 this morning. Flights were cancelled because of a massive hail storm. Round two goes tonight. Fingers crossed. 


Sent from my pencil and paper.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tonight was a perfect night to grill


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 20, 2011)

guys suck


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 20, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> guys suck



Girls are worse.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 20, 2011)

:-(


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 20, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Tonight was a perfect night to grill



Good work, Adam!! Definitely a little jealous


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 20, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Good work, Adam!! Definitely a little jealous



They were literally fall-off-the-bone tender, I had a hard time getting them from the grill to the dining room :rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 20, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> They were literally fall-off-the-bone tender, I had a hard time getting them from the grill to the dining room :rofl:



Found a guy in a ditch in the same condition once.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 20, 2011)

So we respond to an unknown medical aid. We are first on scene. Just as we are bringing the gurney to the front door we hear "medic 208 be advised you to stage for a possible GSW on this call". We got in the ambulance soo fast and floored it. We didn't even lock the gurney in place in the ambulance.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 20, 2011)

glad your alright firefite. Did it turn out to be a GSW?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 20, 2011)

NVRob said:


> glad your alright firefite. Did it turn out to be a GSW?



Yeah. 2 to the chest and 1 to the head. DOA.  Then gunman was nowhere around but still I'm not walking into that kind of a scene without police clearing the location and police still being on scene.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 20, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Found a guy in a ditch in the same condition once.



Oh God. You just completely freaking ruined my dinner. Thanks BBG. Thanks. 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 20, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Off @ Hampton Beach, NH to watch Jeff Dunham w/ my dad for his fathers day present. Row 1, stage right corner, seats 1&2



Enjoy the show. We saw him in Mobile,AL at Christmas in '07. The crowd, being a bunch of good south Alabama rednecks, shouted the entire Bubba J portion word for word and nailed it. It was awesome. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 20, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh God. You just completely freaking ruined my dinner. Thanks BBG. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.



You're welcome carnivore


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 20, 2011)

firefite said:


> So we respond to an unknown medical aid. We are first on scene. Just as we are bringing the gurney to the front door we hear "medic 208 be advised you to stage for a possible GSW on this call". We got in the ambulance soo fast and floored it. We didn't even lock the gurney in place in the ambulance.



Good for you. Glad you and your crew did the sensible thing.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 21, 2011)

I love BBG.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I love BBG.



You all do. It's a curse but one I bear with dignity.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 21, 2011)

firefite said:


> So we respond to an unknown medical aid. We are first on scene. Just as we are bringing the gurney to the front door we hear "medic 208 be advised you to stage for a possible GSW on this call". We got in the ambulance soo fast and floored it. We didn't even lock the gurney in place in the ambulance.



Shoot, you brought the stretcher and gear all the way back to the truck and back in?

Crap, drop it where it is, you can come back for it later.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 21, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Those clorox wipes that are oh so conveniently stored right by the ER entrance work well too



I tried everything to get a stain off my white shirt. Went into a dialysis center stole one of those, and it came clean with one wipe. I was impressed lol


Side note:

Hotel shouldn't fraternize with the enemies.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Hotel shouldn't fraternize with the enemies.



Psh. That's my old crew. I worked 24s with both of em all the time lol


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 21, 2011)

Nothing like climbing all over the inside of a smoldering trash compactor to end the evening...


----------



## fast65 (Jul 21, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Nothing like climbing all over the inside of a smoldering trash compactor to end the evening...



Well now I'm intrigued, go on...


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 21, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Well now I'm intrigued, go on...



Nothing special. HEB decided they wanted to start a small fire in their completely full trash compactor that doesn't open from anywhere but where they insert the trash (they didn't know how the dump truck picked it up.......), so I got to throw on my bunker pants and BA and crawl around stirring and spraying for 45minutes or so... Bleh!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 21, 2011)

Took tomorrow off so I could pack. 

I hate moving. :glare:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Took tomorrow off so I could pack.
> 
> I hate moving. :glare:



Where you going and more importantly how will this effect my words with friends game.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 21, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Where you going and more importantly how will this effect my words with friends game.



I am going to waterford 12 miles a way. And no effect whatsoever. lol

I will even have more time because I wont be killing earwigs every 5 seconds.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 21, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Nothing special. HEB decided they wanted to start a small fire in their completely full trash compactor that doesn't open from anywhere but where they insert the trash (they didn't know how the dump truck picked it up.......), so I got to throw on my bunker pants and BA and crawl around stirring and spraying for 45minutes or so... Bleh!



What an exciting call!


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 21, 2011)

fast65 said:


> What an exciting call!



Oh yes! I had to scrub for 30min to get that rank (with a strange hint of sweet) smell off of me!


----------



## fast65 (Jul 21, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Oh yes! I had to scrub for 30min to get that rank (with a strange hint of sweet) smell off of me!



Haha, I bet you did. Sometimes you just can't find a soap strong enough 

Apparently my preceptors nickname for me has caught on and I am now to the other medics, nurses, and doctors as "trunk monkey"


----------



## Anjel (Jul 21, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Oh yes! I had to scrub for 30min to get that rank (with a strange hint of sweet) smell off of me!



New cologne...Coming to a store near you..

Repulsive Bliss by PI.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> New cologne...Coming to a store near you..
> 
> Repulsive Bliss by PI.



LOL! 60% of the time, it works every time!


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jul 21, 2011)

Less than 5 hours then I'm off to AZ. Should probably get some rest. These 10 days of vacation could not be more welcoming. 


Sent from my pencil and paper.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> New cologne...Coming to a store near you..
> 
> Repulsive Bliss by PI.



Followed by, _GI Inception_, you've never smelt so good...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Shoot, you brought the stretcher and gear all the way back to the truck and back in?
> 
> Crap, drop it where it is, you can come back for it later.



The rig was already placed for a fast getaway. So we figured it would have taken the same time.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 21, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Apparently my preceptors nickname for me has caught on and I am now to the other medics, nurses, and doctors as "trunk monkey"


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8avOiTUcD4Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 21, 2011)

Brown's hair hurts ... where is the Consultant Barber when you need him?


----------



## fast65 (Jul 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> [YOUTUBE]8avOiTUcD4Y[/YOUTUBE]



Her favorite is apparently the defibrillator one, now I need to show her the "pediatric trunk monkey"  Fortunately for me though, I look slightly more attractive than that monkey, but only slightly


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 21, 2011)

Why is suicidal ideations, where the patient states their intention to harm themselves to already onscene LE, thereby necessitating a mandatory 72 hour hold, need to involve EMS, especially as a code 3 response? 

....(sigh)....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 21, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Why is suicidal ideations, where the patient states their intention to harm themselves to already onscene LE, thereby necessitating a mandatory 72 hour hold, need to involve EMS, especially as a code 3 response?
> 
> ....(sigh)....



We respond like that also. If the patient has nothing medical wrong and doesn't need an ambulance then we will hand the patient over to LE's so they can take him to the hospital.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 21, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Why is suicidal ideations, where the patient states their intention to harm themselves to already onscene LE, thereby necessitating a mandatory 72 hour hold, need to involve EMS, especially as a code 3 response?



Our dispatch..... doesn't make sense at times.



I was sent to a cardiac arrest one time and they asked if I wanted flight launched.  I was like "No... just send me a second truck"


I think field experience should be mandatory for dispatch work.


Mace and Trevor do the best, though Trevor cracks me up as when a 'bad call' comes in, you can actually hear the stress in his voice when he dispatches units.  I guess he'd be the exception to the "field experience" mandate :rofl:


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 21, 2011)

firefite said:


> Yeah. 2 to the chest and 1 to the head. DOA.  Then gunman was nowhere around but still I'm not walking into that kind of a scene without police clearing the location and police still being on scene.



Nobody else is curious about the Mozambique drill??  I am


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 21, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Nobody else is curious about the Mozambique drill??  I am



Never heard of that


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 21, 2011)

firefite said:


> Never heard of that



slang term for 2 in the chest 1 in the head.  Not to get all tinfoil here but thats professional shot placement. Or one lucky guy


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 21, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> slang term for 2 in the chest 1 in the head.  Not to get all tinfoil here but thats professional shot placement. Or one lucky guy



Just one of many life lessons I learned from Dexter.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 21, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> slang term for 2 in the chest 1 in the head.  Not to get all tinfoil here but thats professional shot placement. Or one lucky guy



There's a fair number of gangbangers running around who have received professional instruction in the art of fighting courtesy of Uncle Sam and the sandbox. It's kinda scary.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 21, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> There's a fair number of gangbangers running around who have received professional instruction in the art of fighting courtesy of Uncle Sam and the sandbox. It's kinda scary.



Just wait till the conflict finally dies down and all those poor :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s come back to no jobs and a bad economy. Think street gangs with combat trained "units".


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 21, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just one of many life lessons I learned from Dexter.


That reminds me i never finished the last 2 episodes from the last season before i turned in my DVR box. :sad:


usalsfyre said:


> There's a fair number of gangbangers running around who have received professional instruction in the art of fighting courtesy of Uncle Sam and the sandbox. It's kinda scary.



Kinda sad that they served their country only to return home to that kind of life


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 21, 2011)

Speaking of professional, we picked up a guy the other night, still alive (kind of) after a double tap to the head. Big old investigation going on now.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 21, 2011)

Brown came home to Mrs Brown sitting on the master bed looking deep in thought .... Brown thinks its probably some sort of evil plot against Brown so will leave Mrs Brown to it, Brown figures it will be quicker and less painful that way


----------



## Anjel (Jul 21, 2011)

So...hot

cant....go.......on


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> So...hot
> 
> cant....go.......on



And your in michigan. try working in the armpit of the midwest down here in southern indiana


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 21, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> And your in michigan. try working in the armpit of the midwest down here in southern indiana



Middle of Indiana too


----------



## Anjel (Jul 21, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> And your in michigan. try working in the armpit of the midwest down here in southern indiana



Sounds stinky. 

I am dying. 

96 with a real feel of 106. That should never happen in the mitten. 

Mitten is for cold weather. Not melting weather.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Sounds stinky.
> 
> I am dying.
> 
> ...



Pfft!! That's south Texas from April through October!


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 21, 2011)

its not the heat that gets you, its the humidity. 44% right now


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 21, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> slang term for 2 in the chest 1 in the head.  Not to get all tinfoil here but thats professional shot placement. Or one lucky guy


It's not really slang since it is an actual firearms drill. It's like saying "[Rescue]Annie" is now slang for CPR.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Sounds stinky.
> 
> I am dying.
> 
> ...



99 feels like 112.  Tomorrow is 101 feels like 118.  The hubster wants to cut firewood.  Yeah, sure.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> It's not really slang since it is an actual firearms drill. It's like saying "[Rescue]Annie" is now slang for CPR.



Very true, however the accepted term now is "failure to stop drill"


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Sounds stinky.
> 
> I am dying.
> 
> ...



I can't wait for winter. Snowboarding!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 21, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> its not the heat that gets you, its the humidity. 44% right now



Pfttt...that is nothing! When I lived on Guam, we routinely had 95*F with a RH of 90% giving you a heat index (feels like temp) of......that's right...

150*F!


I must say though that hot as it was, it was perfect water recreation wtx. Start the day out with half the group launching the boat, the other half getting the gear ready, two dives during the morning morning, maybe one surface snorkel, have lunch on some hidden beach accessed only from the water. Fish the afternoon, finish the day lying in the sand with a rather cool onshore breeze blowing, watching the sunset, smelling the fresh mahi mahi grilling.....oh man, that was the life.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 21, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Pfttt...that is nothing! When I lived on Guam, we routinely had 95*F with a RH of 90% giving you a heat index (feels like temp) of......that's right...
> 
> 150*F!
> 
> ...



Damn, well now I'm all jealous  But I suppose it resembles my life well enough: get up, go to shift, get off shift, sleep, read, repeat.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 21, 2011)

Psh. It is 118 degrees here. It feels like death outside.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 21, 2011)

w00t! I am hitting the road Monday for a whole week of rafting, hiking, climbing and in general having fun on the Payette River and in the Sawtooth National Forest. 

So, I will probably be largely unavailable this coming week.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 21, 2011)

Im gonna swim with the doooolphins.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 21, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I can't wait for winter. Snowboarding!!!



Ill have to second this


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Im gonna swim with the doooolphins.




I'm on a dolphin, doing flips and... [NSFW language in picture]

Is T-Pain going with you?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 21, 2011)

I got my swim trunks! And my flippy floppies!


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jul 21, 2011)

Got up to 133 degrees here (Phoenix) today. Speaking of which, anyone with Phoenix Fire, send me a PM please?


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm flippin' burgers, you at Kinko's straight flippin' copies.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 21, 2011)

Bought a Blu-ray player last week, and bought my first Blu-ray movie tonight.  Got Inception, which I haven't seen, so I hope it's as good as everyone says.



Though I'm not too keen on spending $30 for a movie...


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 21, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Pfft!! That's south Texas from April through October!



You beat me to it. Last night I was sweating my butt off and remembered it finally rained and this is humidity. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 22, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Bought a Blu-ray player last week, and bought my first Blu-ray movie tonight.  Got Inception, which I haven't seen, so I hope it's as good as everyone says.
> 
> 
> 
> Though I'm not too keen on spending $30 for a movie...



Oh I love that movie!

And I have found that, (to my untrained self at least) blu ray is not that much better than other HD stuff.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Though I'm not too keen on spending $30 for a movie...


----------



## SeanEddy (Jul 22, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Bought a Blu-ray player last week, and bought my first Blu-ray movie tonight.  Got Inception, which I haven't seen, so I hope it's as good as everyone says.
> 
> 
> 
> Though I'm not too keen on spending $30 for a movie...



I still use my original X-Box to watch movies....


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 22, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> I still use my original X-Box to watch movies....



I have a 360 but it's been being stupid lately so I have to send it in.   The player was only $100


----------



## SeanEddy (Jul 22, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I have a 360 but it's been being stupid lately so I have to send it in.   The player was only $100



I have a 360 too, but  I modded my original Xbox and now it serves as my entertainment center


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jul 22, 2011)

Found two scorpions in the apartment this morning. Anyone know a good exterminator?


----------



## Sasha (Jul 22, 2011)

Downloaded Tapatalk. Not sure if i like it yet.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Jul 22, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I have a 360 but it's been being stupid lately so I have to send it in.   The player was only $100



I just use my 360 for movies as well, although, I mostly just use it to instant stream movies from Netflix

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 22, 2011)

So, a local Green Beret S.Sgt was killed in Afghanistan recently. His body is being flown home tomorrow and will be driven about 70 miles from the airport to his home town. (Where I happen to live.) Anyhow, through the efforts of the local VFW and American Legion, every single fire department and ambulance service that covers the highway he will be driven home on have planned to station engines, trucks and ambulances along the highway in all the small towns his motorcade will pass through. Pretty neat.

I will be on shift so assuming we don't have a call, I'll be with my ambulance, a few other crews, and the town fire department at the city limits where the county highway enters town.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 22, 2011)

Aw, I left myself on chat overnight, and now I'm at work and can't get on cause I can't download Putty to ssh into my computer to log off there, lol. Oh well, nobody is in chat.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 22, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Aw, I left myself on chat overnight, and now I'm at work and can't get on cause I can't download Putty to ssh into my computer to log off there, lol. Oh well, nobody is in chat.



I kicked you out.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 22, 2011)

what kind of an idiot wrecks an ambulance on thier last day of training?




<------this kind


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 22, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> what kind of an idiot wrecks an ambulance on thier last day of training?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicely done. So what's your new nickname  you ok? Anyone hurt?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 22, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Nicely done. So what's your new nickname  you ok? Anyone hurt?


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 22, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Nicely done. So what's your new nickname  you ok? Anyone hurt?



Crash is my new nickname, and no we were running code 3 with an MI and two OOT services were parked in the last bays instead up pulling up, when I tried to squeeze thru i smoke my passenger mirror on the back corner of another ambulance and scraped the side a bit


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 22, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>



Oh man... the last time I played that game I was about 10 and hospitalized with pneumonia for a week... and they brought the wheely video game cart into my room every day... and I got really, really good at video games. Sweet, sweet memories. Spending a week on a peds floor in bed playing Crash Bandicoot, eating jello all day and getting percussion treatments from the RT with the rubber cuppy thing actually sounds like a fantastic vacation right about now.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 22, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Oh man... the last time I played that game I was about 10 and hospitalized with pneumonia for a week... and they brought the wheely video game cart into my room every day... and I got really, really good at video games. Sweet, sweet memories. Spending a week on a peds floor in bed playing Crash Bandicoot, eating jello all day and getting percussion treatments from the RT with the rubber cuppy thing actually sounds like a fantastic vacation right about now.



That sounds exactly the same thing I did when I was in 6th grade and had pneumonia. Video game cart and percussion treatments lol no jello though


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 22, 2011)

Went out today to buy a bed, but bought a new TV instead. :unsure:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 22, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Went out today to buy a bed, but bought a new TV instead. :unsure:



And that my friend is why they call him Sammy the sales man


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 22, 2011)

Jeremiah Weed Lemonade taste awesome. It's gonna be a good night. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 22, 2011)

LOL that was short lived!! I Never even got to start my popcorn! 

Edit: Aww... Sad aftermath


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 22, 2011)

Ambulance crew on front page of www.foxnews.com



> Police estimate at least 80 were killed at a youth camp on the island of Utoya where a lone gunman opened fire, just hours after an explosion rocked government buildings in Oslo, killing at least 7.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 22, 2011)

I need a protective bubble.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 22, 2011)

I need to stop commenting on Facebook EMS comment threads. All too often they make me want to get all stabby.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 23, 2011)

Please dont get stabby in my direction.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 23, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I need to stop commenting on Facebook EMS comment threads. All too often they make me want to get all stabby.



that's the risk you take when your in a RULE area.


----------



## Niccigsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Ok, so since this is the 100% directionless thread.....QVC is having their Christmas in July special.....I LOVE CHRISTMAS!!!!!  I happened to be flipping thru the channels and found it. I will be officially occupied for the next 24 hours. lol   Yay for me for being absoutely random!


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 23, 2011)

As a Jew who has just spent her first few Christmases with a goyim, I must admit the whole cutesy ornaments, smelly tree, tinsel and lights thing is like crack cocaine but it's packaged and available at Target.


----------



## Niccigsu (Jul 23, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> As a Jew who has just spent her first few Christmases with a goyim, I must admit the whole cutesy ornaments, smelly tree, tinsel and lights thing is like crack cocaine but it's packaged and available at Target.



The only things thats missing for me is the "White Christmas" and that doesn't really happen for me since I am in good ol GA. So since I see your in CO I will gladly trade with you


----------



## Niccigsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Also, for some more randomness....Couponing is awsome! I just learned not too long ago myself, and I must say its pretty addicting. Saving $$$ is great, especially since you don't make too much $$$ in this particular profession (so I've heard) I think couponing is worth the time especially when you are broke, like me


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not an extreme couponer by any means, but I still love it when grocery clerks are genuinely surprised and compliment my skills when I save $80 + on my order. Hahaha.


----------



## Niccigsu (Jul 23, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> I'm not an extreme couponer by any means, but I still love it when grocery clerks are genuinely surprised and compliment my skills when I save $80 + on my order. Hahaha.




Yea neither am I, but I do get a rush (lol) when I do really well. I especially love when I stumble across items that end up being free because of coupons.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 23, 2011)

That's pretty much the best. I've received money back a few times. I have like 5-6 tubes of toothpaste, which were free, stashed. Not as bad as some people who dedicate their entire garage to stashing their scores.


----------



## Niccigsu (Jul 23, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> That's pretty much the best. I've received money back a few times. I have like 5-6 tubes of toothpaste, which were free, stashed. Not as bad as some people who dedicate their entire garage to stashing their scores.




yea I don't think I would ever become that bad. (I hope)


----------



## Hunter (Jul 23, 2011)

My left pocket has 4 pennys and a quarter...


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 23, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> That's pretty much the best. I've received money back a few times. I have like 5-6 tubes of toothpaste, which were free, stashed. Not as bad as some people who dedicate their entire garage to stashing their scores.


Meh, it really depends on what they're stashing. If it's something that's non-perishable, then who cares? If it gets used (even eventually) or donated, then it's ultimately no harm, no foul. It's when people have to start throwing away crud that they buy because it's going bad that it becomes a problem.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 23, 2011)

So Brown had John Lennon and Paul Harrison today

Tell you what, they don't look a thing like Brown thought they did


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 23, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Meh, it really depends on what they're stashing. If it's something that's non-perishable, then who cares? If it gets used (even eventually) or donated, then it's ultimately no harm, no foul. It's when people have to start throwing away crud that they buy because it's going bad that it becomes a problem.



I don't take any issue with it myself and I think it's really cool when people are able to donate tons of stuff to food banks and such. I just don't have the hours to spend personally. Some of the folks on the "Extreme Couponers "show genuinely concerned me. Most were normal and just clever folks, and granted it is television, but for some it seemed to be more of a true addiction, and was negatively impacting their relationships.


----------



## Niccigsu (Jul 23, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> I don't take any issue with it myself and I think it's really cool when people are able to donate tons of stuff to food banks and such. I just don't have the hours to spend personally. Some of the folks on the "Extreme Couponers "show genuinely concerned me. Most were normal and just clever folks, and granted it is television, but for some it seemed to be more of a true addiction, and was negatively impacting their relationships.



yea, like the lady that had 1,000 diapers but didnt have any children and didn't plan on donating them.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jul 23, 2011)

Niccigsu said:


> yea, like the lady that had 1,000 diapers but didnt have any children and didn't plan on donating them.



That's a legit investment.


----------



## Niccigsu (Jul 23, 2011)

saskvolunteer said:


> That's a legit investment.



not when you don't have any kids or plan to have any


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 23, 2011)

Niccigsu said:


> not when you don't have any kids or plan to have any




Well... it depends...


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 23, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Well... it depends...



Ahhhhh! I see what you did there! LoL


----------



## Anjel (Jul 23, 2011)

My aunt just got 50 bottles of paul mitchell shampoo for free. She buys coupons off of ebay. 

My proudest adventure was buying milk at kroger and them having to give me 50cents for it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> My aunt just got 50 bottles of paul mitchell shampoo for free. She buys coupons off of ebay.



So.. if you buy coupons, are the items still free?  :unsure:





Damnit!  Fell asleep on one of my days off, wasting 3 hours.  And it was the kind of sleep where I woke up not knowing what day it was... if I had slept a whole day or if I was even late for work.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 23, 2011)

Just great. Our dispatch radio system stopped working. So now inorder to dispatch a call they are calling our cell phones.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 23, 2011)

is rather enjoying the Facebookville NHS Trust


----------



## nemedic (Jul 23, 2011)

firefite said:


> Just great. Our dispatch radio system stopped working. So now inorder to dispatch a call they are calling our cell phones.



Unless it's company issue, sounds like a great way to "not receive" the 3 am toe pain call.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 23, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Unless it's company issue, sounds like a great way to "not receive" the 3 am toe pain call.



We have company issued cell phones but they suck. Good old nextels and their wonderful service. I'm off at 10 so I don't have to worry about that.... Hopefully


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 24, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> So Brown had John Lennon and Paul Harrison today
> 
> Tell you what, they don't look a thing like Brown thought they did



Seriously?


----------



## SeanEddy (Jul 24, 2011)

Pizza, Beer and Hot Wings......

Anyone that doesn't think that combo is the best sucks.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 24, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> Pizza, Beer and Hot Wings......
> 
> Anyone that doesn't think that combo is the best sucks.



Good work!


----------



## Niccigsu (Jul 24, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Well... it depends...



lol. I like, I like...


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jul 24, 2011)

Heres an out there question: I'm heading to a 3 day camping/music festival this weekend. Bringing your own alcohol is prohibited as they sell it inside for exorbitant amounts. They seacrh cars on the way in (not sure how thorough). Anyone have any tips or suggestion of hiding alcohol in cars? Maybe with the spare tire in the boot/trunk? im thinking about hollowing a large load of bread and hiding a vodka bottle inside etc. :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 24, 2011)

So no one from my company has been laid off in a long time according to supervisors and the general manager. Today an employee was given a pink slip. So now I'm not to sure on how much job security I have now :unsure:


----------



## nemedic (Jul 24, 2011)

the_negro_puppy said:


> Heres an out there question: I'm heading to a 3 day camping/music festival this weekend. Bringing your own alcohol is prohibited as they sell it inside for exorbitant amounts. They seacrh cars on the way in (not sure how thorough). Anyone have any tips or suggestion of hiding alcohol in cars? Maybe with the spare tire in the boot/trunk? im thinking about hollowing a large load of bread and hiding a vodka bottle inside etc. :rofl:



There's always taking a quart of your favorite gatorade, and mixing it with your favorite variety of vodka. My go to mix is Fruit punch gatorade and Vanilla Stoli


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Anjel (Jul 24, 2011)

So I moved yesterday.

<Sarcasm>

This place is soooo wonderful. The bathtub was so clean I could see myself in it. Oh and that smoke smell??? I wish they made.fragrances like that. And who needs airconditioning??? This will save me soo much money on those hot summer days. And not to mention ill never have to buy razor blades again because there is an abundance of them on my patio. Ohh home sweet home.

/sarcasm


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 24, 2011)

You need to use < and > too e.g. <taking the piss> and </taking the piss>

Gosh now that Brown thinks of it, Brown first learntedid HTML in 1996


----------



## Cup of Joe (Jul 24, 2011)

the_negro_puppy said:


> Heres an out there question: I'm heading to a 3 day camping/music festival this weekend. Bringing your own alcohol is prohibited as they sell it inside for exorbitant amounts. They seacrh cars on the way in (not sure how thorough). Anyone have any tips or suggestion of hiding alcohol in cars? Maybe with the spare tire in the boot/trunk? im thinking about hollowing a large load of bread and hiding a vodka bottle inside etc. :rofl:



What kind of car do you have...let's start there.


i personally used to love hiding things in the void where my third row seat was.  When the third row seat in the truck was folded down, the legroom for the passangers back there was covered by the seat back.  Left a nice sized void.  The trunk had a one piece carpet that went over the folded seat...you would never know that I had a third row unless you knew I had the option installed.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 24, 2011)

A rum runner stored in the spare tire in the trunk.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 24, 2011)

the_negro_puppy said:


> Heres an out there question: I'm heading to a 3 day camping/music festival this weekend. Bringing your own alcohol is prohibited as they sell it inside for exorbitant amounts. They seacrh cars on the way in (not sure how thorough). Anyone have any tips or suggestion of hiding alcohol in cars? Maybe with the spare tire in the boot/trunk? im thinking about hollowing a large load of bread and hiding a vodka bottle inside etc. :rofl:



Mouthwash bottle. A little bit of green and blue die...good to go.


----------



## silver (Jul 24, 2011)

Case of water bottles. Drink some water and replace said bottles with vodka and/or other clear liquor.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 24, 2011)

silver said:


> Case of water bottles. Drink some water and replace said bottles with vodka and/or other clear liquor.



I'm sure they are expecting / are aware of that, especially when you have a whole case of bottles with the cap seal broken.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 24, 2011)

Use a needle and syringe. Poke a hole in the water bottles at the very top, drain the water and inject vodka into it. Seals still intact ane little bitty hole is hard to find. Just dont let them tip the bottles over.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 24, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Mouthwash bottle. A little bit of green and blue die...good to go.



We did this on a cruise once. Only problem is whatever you put in the bottles will taste like mouthwash. Also they might wonder why you have 9 bottles of mouthwash....then again they might not.

In India they refill water bottles all the time using super glue to reattach the safety seals.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 24, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I'm sure they are expecting / are aware of that, especially when you have a whole case of bottles with the cap seal broken.



If you take your time you can open the bottle without breaking the seal.

My aunt once bought a plastic gas tank and filled it up with wine.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 24, 2011)

Today I learned that no matter how funny people think the clinical diagnoses of

"R/O Headache secondary to binge drinking"

and 
"R/O behavioral instability secondary to breathing"

your NOT allowed to use them :wacko:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 24, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> We did this on a cruise once. Only problem is whatever you put in the bottles will taste like mouthwash. Also they might wonder why you have 9 bottles of mouthwash....then again they might not.
> 
> In India they refill water bottles all the time using super glue to reattach the safety seals.



Nothing wrong with a little bit of minty goodness to your wodka. 

Seriously though, that sounds yuck! 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 24, 2011)

The time has arrived at last. Tomorrow morning, at 06:00:01 (assuming I don't get tagged with a late call) I am hitting the road and heading to the Payette River area for a week of nothing but fun. Rafting, hiking, climbing, swimming, hanging out.....oh yea. Vacation time is freakin' awesome. 

Don't worry. Someone else is driving at least till lunch time. ;-)


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 24, 2011)

Just ran the call from hell. Patient that was alternately within a couple of minutes of quitting breathing while laying down and b!tching at us he didn't like sitting up when upright.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 24, 2011)

Voldemort Voldemort Oooh Voldy Voldy Mort, Voldemort!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Voldemort Voldemort Oooh Voldy Voldy Mort, Voldemort!



I love that video!!!


----------



## Sasha (Jul 24, 2011)

it's my ring tone.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just passed by the group of firefighters riding bicycles from LA to new York.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 24, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Just ran the call from hell. Patient that was alternately within a couple of minutes of quitting breathing while laying down and b!tching at us he didn't like sitting up when upright.



Versed.  For either you or the pt...matters little.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 25, 2011)

First day at the new job in the morning. I'm actually a little nervous.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck! Let us know how it goes 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 25, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> First day at the new job in the morning. I'm actually a little nervous.



Good luck. I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 25, 2011)

A dozen grown *** men + warehouse + toy guns + 10 hours = 24 welts (four of which bled) and a helluva fun Sunday


----------



## Anjel (Jul 25, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> A dozen grown *** men + warehouse + toy guns + 10 hours = 24 welts (four of which bled) and a helluva fun Sunday



Sounds like all the guys from my company last sunday lol

My partner has a nasty scab on his arm and bruising everywhere.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! First day was great. Like most new jobs, today was  paperwork and administrivia. Got 4 of the 6 daily uniforms, turnout gear and all the rest of the issued stuff. 

I've got a full 2 weeks of OR time, clinical checkoffs, RSI certification, helicopter orientation and some other goodies before I start the long "certification process" on a medic unit. 

So far, so good.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 25, 2011)

Ive got a lovely bunch of coconuts, diddly diddly, lined up all in a row bump bump bump. Big ones small ones some as big as your head. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 25, 2011)

Headed to Dallas for two days of CCT certification review class.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 25, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Headed to Dallas for two days of CCT certification review class.



CareFlite? 



Drink?


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn it the apartment Brown was looking at has gone!


----------



## Iceman26 (Jul 25, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Damn it the apartment Brown was looking at has gone!



I've been experiencing the same. Every time I find a good one that I legitimately want to look at it's snatched up in no time! I'll catch a break one of these days.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 26, 2011)

Iceman26 said:


> I've been experiencing the same. Every time I find a good one that I legitimately want to look at it's snatched up in no time! I'll catch a break one of these days.



Perhaps you can move in with Brown?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just looked at my phone call history. I call dispatch and hospitals way more then I call anyone else. Gonna see if I can put it down on my taxes.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 26, 2011)

firefite said:


> Just looked at my phone call history. I call dispatch and hospitals way more then I call anyone else. Gonna see if I can put it down on my taxes.



You definitely can.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> You definitely can.



Well our service has unit cell phones that are in each ambulance so that might be the only problem. Everyone uses their own cellphones because none of us have the cheap phones like our service has. And our service uses the cell phone provider that doesn't get service anywhere, cough cough AT&T cough.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 26, 2011)

102 point word booya!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 26, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> 102 point word booya!



What the heck. How!!!??


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 26, 2011)

I've been down in el paso for almost a month now and I just wanted to say that the only thing keeping me from losing my mind in this town is the folks on emtlife. If I didn't gave access to this forum I'm pretty sure I'd be in the bed next to my dad at the neuro wing of the rehab center.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 26, 2011)

Brown just had cops show up at his front door while we were talking on skype. This has MrsBrown a tad bit concerned....


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 26, 2011)

I need to be up for my 24 in a little under 4 hours. I'm not tired at all. I guess that's what I get for sleeping until noon today.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 26, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Brown just had cops show up at his front door while we were talking on skype. This has MrsBrown a tad bit concerned....


Everytime cops have shown up to my house it's because somebody is on the run and hiding in the area. We've had that a couple of times. A couple of the times they didn't catch the guy. :x Kind of cool to see them with their rifles and guns though, lol.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> CareFlite?
> 
> 
> 
> Drink?



Yep Careflight.

Drink? Probably not this trip, got a hot date tonight and gotta be back at work tomorrow night. I will be back at the end of August to actually take the FP-C though, so we'll definitely plan in it then.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 26, 2011)

firefite said:


> Just looked at my phone call history. I call dispatch and hospitals way more then I call anyone else. Gonna see if I can put it down on my taxes.



Our agency sends dispatch info as texts to our phones.  Most medics and EMTs I know write it off on their taxes.






usalsfyre said:


> Drink? Probably not this trip, got a hot date tonight and gotta be back at work tomorrow night. I will be back at the end of August to actually take the FP-C though, so we'll definitely plan in it then.



Man, such a party-pooper.  You can see your wife any other non-working day :rofl:



Atleast... I assume it's your wife...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 26, 2011)

I think I made the fire department a little bit mad. I was stopped at a red light and all lanes had a car in them. Engine pulls into the street behind me code 3. They pull up behind me with their lights and sirens on and honking the airhorn trying to force me out into traffic while my light is still red. Ha ha ha. I'm not moving in that case because if all lanes are blocked and it's a red light they are supposed to shut down lights and sirens and wait until the light turns green. 

I was nice though. The turn lane got a green light so they moved out of my lane and the truck in the turn lane went thru. I waved as they went by lol


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 26, 2011)

That Engineer should be banned from ever driving the fire truck again

Are you freaking kidding me? Sitting behind somebody at a red night honking and blaring and screaming? Hello dumbass it's a red light, that means no going into the intersection because there is conflicting traffic

Seriously! :unsure:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 26, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> That Engineer should be banned from ever driving the fire truck again
> 
> Are you freaking kidding me? Sitting behind somebody at a red night honking and blaring and screaming? Hello dumbass it's a red light, that means no going into the intersection because there is conflicting traffic
> 
> Seriously! :unsure:



Yep. I saw him coming and though "all the lights are red he should either cross the center divider or shut off the lights/sirens." I was shocked when he pulled behind me. I'm sorry Mr. Engineer but I like my truck and I like my life so I'm not gonna be driving thru, have a nice day.


----------



## exodus (Jul 26, 2011)

Applied for a home health care person today...


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 26, 2011)

firefite said:


> Yep. I saw him coming and though "all the lights are red he should either cross the center divider or shut off the lights/sirens." I was shocked when he pulled behind me. I'm sorry Mr. Engineer but I like my truck and I like my life so I'm not gonna be driving thru, have a nice day.



No kidding, they were probably only going to the froghurt place anyway


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 26, 2011)

Fell asleep around 0230 woke up at 0500, surprisingly not tired :whacko:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 26, 2011)

firefite said:


> I think I made the fire department a little bit mad. I was stopped at a red light and all lanes had a car in them. Engine pulls into the street behind me code 3. They pull up behind me with their lights and sirens on and honking the airhorn trying to force me out into traffic while my light is still red.* Ha ha ha.* I'm not moving in that case because if all lanes are blocked and it's a red light they are supposed to shut down lights and sirens and wait until the light turns green.
> 
> I was nice though. The turn lane got a green light so they moved out of my lane and the truck in the turn lane went thru. *I waved as they went by lo*l




The bolded is just sounds douchey like you enjoyed impeding them.....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> The bolded is just sounds douchey like you enjoyed impeding them.....



I knew one of the firefighters in the back so he was waving at me. I looked twice to make sure he wasn't giving me the finger.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 26, 2011)

So, uhh... Whats with all the recent trolls popping up...


----------



## pepper (Jul 26, 2011)

EMTWintz said:


> Some people are just plain dumb. Had a lady call 911 just so she could order us to fry her and egg. I wanted to slap the crap outa her.



:rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 26, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> So, uhh... Whats with all the recent trolls popping up...



I have no clue. They all just came up out of no where on one or two threads.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 26, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> So, uhh... Whats with all the recent trolls popping up...



I was wondering the same thing. And I am almost 100 percent sure they are the same person. lol One of their about me sections matches word for word what another one posted in a  thread. And I thought I had no life.


----------



## Frozennoodle (Jul 26, 2011)

We started our first day of ACLS in paramedic school.  After I finished my PEA/Asystole with ROSC I got a round of applause from the class.  My instructor kept trying to throw me curve balls but I made I through ok.  Felt pretty good.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 26, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> So, uhh... Whats with all the recent trolls popping up...



Right? 

Since EMS is the pinnacle of manliness, what are all you women doing on here!?

I'm sometimes worried about being considered a troll, what with most of my posts being just barely related to EMS h34r:


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 26, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Right?
> 
> Since EMS is the pinnacle of manliness, what are all you women doing on here!?



Pinnacle of manliness? You would hate to work at my station. One open shift, so 7 regular people on the truck, 6 of whom are female. One of the firefighters referred to our little closet as the 'estrogen ocean'.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 26, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Pinnacle of manliness? You would hate to work at my station. One open shift, so 7 regular people on the truck, 6 of whom are female. One of the firefighters referred to our little closet as the 'estrogen ocean'.



I have the same situation, most of my partners are females...but then again, most seem to be more manly than me  

Ran a lady that experienced a GLF last night and when we showed up we had an a guy tell us he was an EMT and that his assessment showed "10/10 pain to the posterior marginal surface after she fell prone"...I'm like :wacko: Then he started yelling about how she needed blankets when we got her on the stretcher...


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 26, 2011)

The B-shift at my station isn't the B-shift just because of the day their shift falls on... Just sayin'.


So much catfighting and backstabbing on that shift...


----------



## fast65 (Jul 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> The B-shift at my station isn't the B-shift just because of the day their shift falls on... Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> So much catfighting and backstabbing on that shift...



But, that's what makes EMS fun 

Oh yeah, after last night, I can now officially say that I've had a toe pain call in the middle of the night, very exciting day for me


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 26, 2011)

Some of the female Ambulance Officers are tougher than the men here

But then again, it doesn't take much to be tougher than Brown 

Hush Mrs Brown!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 26, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Some of the female Ambulance Officers are tougher than the men here
> 
> But then again, it doesn't take much to be tougher than Brown
> 
> Hush Mrs Brown!



Don't tell me to hush, or I'll sit on you and tickle you!


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 26, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Don't tell me to hush, or I'll sit on you and tickle you!



Sigh, poor Brown, not only does Brown have to be ever vigilant for flying skillets Brown must also be astutely sensitive to the stealthy approaches of Mrs Brown because she strikes quickly and without warning and tickles Brown, who is very ticklish


----------



## Sasha (Jul 26, 2011)

I think women are better at ems. Manliness my bum

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Jul 26, 2011)

Im ticklish too. Especially my back. So ticklish ill cry.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I think women are better at ems. Manliness my bum
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk





Sasha said:


> Im ticklish too. Especially my back. So ticklish ill cry.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Manliness my bum followed by so ticklish I'll cry. Contradiction? Haha


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Im ticklish too. Especially my back. So ticklish ill cry.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Must remember this if I ever meet you! h34r:


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 26, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Pinnacle of manliness? You would hate to work at my station. One open shift, so 7 regular people on the truck, 6 of whom are female. One of the firefighters referred to our little closet as the 'estrogen ocean'.



I'm guessing the sarcasm (in reference to a few posts in a thread over in EMS talk about being "manly") went right over your head? h34r:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 26, 2011)

I think we may need to start spraying for all these trolls. I wonder if they make traps.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 26, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I think we may need to start spraying for all these trolls. I wonder if they make traps.



Yeah, I wonder what's causing the huge influx? You would think that if the accounts are being created by the same person they could just do an IP ban.

Btw, did I read something about USAF being banned?


----------



## Sandog (Jul 26, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Yeah, I wonder what's causing the huge influx? You would think that if the accounts are being created by the same person they could just do an IP ban.
> 
> Btw, did I read something about USAF being banned?



I think it gets tricky to ban when trolls can use IP spoofing and anonymous IP servers.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sandog said:


> I think it gets tricky to ban when trolls can use IP spoofing and anonymous IP servers.



All of that is completely above my head 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sandog said:


> I think it gets tricky to ban when trolls can use IP spoofing and anonymous IP servers.



Not to mention NATing of IP addresses.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 26, 2011)

Sandog said:


> I think it gets tricky to ban when trolls can use IP spoofing and anonymous IP servers.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 26, 2011)

Ban em all. Let god sort em out.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Ban em all. Let god sort em out.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Ummm...one of their IP addresses is the same as yours.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 26, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Ummm...one of their IP addresses is the same as yours.


Well, you heard the lady...


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 26, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Ummm...one of their IP addresses is the same as yours.



LIKE SHE SAID! Ban 'em all!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 26, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Ummm...one of their IP addresses is the same as yours.



BAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA






Ha.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Jul 26, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Yeah, I wonder what's causing the huge influx? You would think that if the accounts are being created by the same person they could just do an IP ban.
> 
> *Btw, did I read something about USAF being banned?*



I thought I had read that as well. Along with LFL. I must have missed a stir-up while away. It seems I can never keep track of who is gone (read perm banned) or just on a mandatory 'hiatus'


----------



## Anjel (Jul 26, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> I thought I had read that as well. Along with LFL. I must have missed a stir-up while away. It seems I can never keep track of who is gone (read perm banned) or just on a mandatory 'hiatus'



Usafmedic45 is gone for a month. I have no idea about LFL.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Usafmedic45 is gone for a month. I have no idea about LFL.



How do you always know the good info?!?!


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Usafmedic45 is gone for a month. I have no idea about LFL.



LFL is gone, not sure how long though


----------



## Anjel (Jul 26, 2011)

firefite said:


> How do you always know the good info?!?!



Lol I have no life I suppose and I have a facebook lol


----------



## BandageBrigade (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe there is just a secret list we are not privy to.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 26, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> Maybe there is just a secret list we are not privy to.



Yep...there is.h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Lol I have no life I suppose and I have a facebook lol



Ooh lol. Facebook is the death of everyone. It's slowly killing me lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 26, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> Maybe there is just a secret list we are not privy to.



It's only for the "favorites"


----------



## BandageBrigade (Jul 26, 2011)

firefite said:


> Ooh lol. Facebook is the death of everyone. It's slowly killing me lol


Ah. I like to remain unknown, So I am not fbook friends with anyone on here


----------



## BandageBrigade (Jul 26, 2011)

firefite said:


> It's only for the "favorites"



There you go. I'm not around often enough to be a favorite.. :sad:


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey everybody, let's keep this thread on topic!

I do believe I could live comfortably off on only garlic bread. And milk. Yea, milk too


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 26, 2011)

firefite said:


> It's only for the "favorites"



I'm a favorite of ffemts...



Just not the GOOD kind.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 26, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Hey everybody, let's keep this thread on topic!


----------



## fast65 (Jul 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Lol I have no life I suppose and I have a facebook lol



I'm just not cool enough to be facebook friends with people here 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I'm a favorite of ffemts...
> 
> 
> 
> Just not the GOOD kind.



Well it is always ffemt who closes the good threads..... 

I say that as I send a PM to ffemt asking to not be banned :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 26, 2011)

Ultimate Halloween costume ever... especially for answering the door.


----------



## Tommerag (Jul 27, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Ultimate Halloween costume ever... especially for answering the door.



20 bucks says that the seller doesnt actually get that much money and that the winner just doesn't pay.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Saw a license plate on a chopper on the way home today "MY BAGR" 

Apparently Hotel's got a fan in SD


----------



## Anjel (Jul 27, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Saw a license plate on a chopper on the way home today "MY BAGR"
> 
> Apparently Hotel's got a fan in SD



This definitly made me LOL


----------



## fast65 (Jul 27, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Saw a license plate on a chopper on the way home today "MY BAGR"
> 
> Apparently Hotel's got a fan in SD



It's sad that I read "chopper" and my immediate thought was, "how did he read the license plate on a helicopter?"


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 27, 2011)

fast65 said:


> It's sad that I read "chopper" and my immediate thought was, "how did he read the license plate on a helicopter?"



Plugging in "helicopter license plate" in google images to make fun of youP), led me off track to this:






They call me Ricky... 
Ricky Rescue.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 27, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Plugging in "helicopter license plate" in google images to make fun of youP), led me off track to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, don't judge me h34r:


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Anyone want a Google+ invite?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes.  PM sent with my email


----------



## fast65 (Jul 27, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Anyone want a Google+ invite?



Yes please, PM me for my email


----------



## Anjel (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes lol mine is _**email address removed**_

Im not a very private person lol


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 27, 2011)

I am moving to another state for grad school for at least 2 years. I will be volunteering for a fire department there but they do absolutely no EMS. I will not have free time to do any EMS duties in addition to grad school and fire.
I am going to miss EMS.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 27, 2011)

Party in the chat, woot woot!


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 27, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Party in the chat, woot woot!



Not anymore... I left. 

It's not a party without the badger.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 27, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Not anymore... I left.
> 
> It's not a party without the badger.



We tried to save you guys lol apparently only medics know how to handle a fever


----------



## Sasha (Jul 27, 2011)

We replaced the badger with a Kiwi.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> We tried to save you guys lol apparently only medics know how to handle a fever



Lol. She was septic, but the family member (who is a doc), asked us not to do any IVs or anything en route.... So... ALS bill for a BLS call. :lol:


----------



## Anjel (Jul 27, 2011)

Well if u didnt do anything als then.it would be billed bls lol but still we were 5minutes away lol


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 27, 2011)

So here's a dumb volly question. What does an ambulance ride cost, ball park figure assuming nothing special is done. I honestly have no idea.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 27, 2011)

Our base rate, excluding mileage and any treatment is $500.00


----------



## fast65 (Jul 27, 2011)

Our base rate is $750, then $10/mile after that

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## Tommerag (Jul 27, 2011)

Passed ACLS and done with cardiology, now onto more things woo....


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Just coming off of a 36 hour shift with a resuscitated cardiac arrest, 4 other patients who actually *needed* my ALS intervention, and my first structure fire.

A good day.  A very good day.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Well if u didnt do anything als then.it would be billed bls lol but still we were 5minutes away lol



They should still bill for an ALS assessment. Monitor and whatnot, yeah?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 28, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> So here's a dumb volly question. What does an ambulance ride cost, ball park figure assuming nothing special is done. I honestly have no idea.



Starting rate is $1,174 just for the response. $32.50 per mile. $152 night charge (7pm-7am). $139 for oxygen. No extra charges for any meds or anything we use/do during transport.

For us if an ALS ambulance shows up then it is billed as ALS even if nothing was done for transport.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 28, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kassP7zI0qc[/youtube]

Yea for 2 laws. I'm willing to bet that if I ever threatened someone like the police officer in this I'd be in jail for a long time.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 28, 2011)

Thats crap. Pull his badge. People like that do not deserve to be called officer.

He needs to spend a couple years in prison too.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 28, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kassP7zI0qc[/youtube]
> 
> Yea for 2 laws. I'm willing to bet that if I ever threatened someone like the police officer in this I'd be in jail for a long time.



That is one salty mofo.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 28, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> They should still bill for an ALS assessment. Monitor and whatnot, yeah?



Yea if u put a monitor on them then its billed als.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 28, 2011)

Yay got off early so I can come back in 7hrs.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2011)

Party in the chat!


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 29, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/EmergencyMedicalServices/posts/110911569006213

I'm not sure which is worse. The "OMG, the guber-ment is trying to rehab... rehabil... help out dem ebil kidz" or the "let's throw more people into an over saturated job market"?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 29, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> http://www.facebook.com/EmergencyMedicalServices/posts/110911569006213
> 
> I'm not sure which is worse. The "OMG, the guber-ment is trying to rehab... rehabil... help out dem ebil kidz" or the "let's throw more people into an over saturated job market"?



Lol very nice


----------



## Sasha (Jul 29, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> http://www.facebook.com/EmergencyMedicalServices/posts/110911569006213
> 
> I'm not sure which is worse. The "OMG, the guber-ment is trying to rehab... rehabil... help out dem ebil kidz" or the "let's throw more people into an over saturated job market"?



Like I said, it should be based on offense.

A teen with a rap sheet a mile long? No.

Someone in for assault/battery? No.

Someone who shoplifted once... Sure.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 29, 2011)

I hate when I go to stalk somebody on fb, their wall is public, and I start to read their status updates, and when I scroll down it was their birthday last week, and if I want to see anything else, I have to scroll through 400 people telling them happy birthday.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 29, 2011)

/creeper


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 29, 2011)

firefite said:


> Starting rate is $1,174 just for the response. $32.50 per mile. $152 night charge (7pm-7am). $139 for oxygen. No extra charges for any meds or anything we use/do during transport.
> 
> For us if an ALS ambulance shows up then it is billed as ALS even if nothing was done for transport.



That's rather expensive, considering the Ambulance part charge here is like $65


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 29, 2011)

So who's along the coast in southern Texas?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 29, 2011)

Just registered for the FP-C. Defecating masonry building materials right now.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 29, 2011)

After four days on the trail in the Sawtooth Wilderness, Idaho, most of it above 8,000 feet, it's really really nice to be four hours from home, a shower, a real bed, and food off of an actual plate. Ha ha! I never thought I took things like sitting on a toilet for granted. Or having food available whenever I want it, that is a nice one! Warm water is good too. 40 degree lake water is not so nice for washing dishes or your hands. 

Well, I should be back online and ready to go again in the next day or so. I'm sure you are all just thrilled to death. Lol!




Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 29, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> After four days on the trail in the Sawtooth Wilderness, Idaho, most of it above 8,000 feet, it's really really nice to be four hours from home, a shower, a real bed, and food off of an actual plate. Ha ha! I never thought I took things like sitting on a toilet for granted. Or having food available whenever I want it, that is a nice one! Warm water is good too. 40 degree lake water is not so nice for washing dishes or your hands.
> 
> Well, I should be back online and ready to go again in the next day or so. I'm sure you are all just thrilled to death. Lol!
> 
> ...



Um ya since ive been waiting on our words game for 9 days.


----------



## crazycajun (Jul 29, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Um ya since ive been waiting on our words game for 9 days.



What is this words game you speak of and are you taking anymore players?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes! Words with friends.

Sn is anjel1030.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 29, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Yes! Words with friends.
> 
> Sn is anjel1030.



I just downloaded it to my phone.  Hoping to get going later.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 29, 2011)

I am so burned out on words with friends. I don't think I've opened the app in four or five days.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 29, 2011)

It is 14 million degrees here today.  I left some peaches in the car and they actually baked.

The good thing is that being trapped inside the house, we have gotten almost a month of schoolwork done, even though we just started July 11, and I'm working practically full time.

When is winter, again?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 29, 2011)

Theres nothing like sitting in an ambulance listening to country music during a thunderstorm. If it wasn't soo hot outside it would be perfect.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 29, 2011)

firefite said:


> Theres nothing like sitting in an ambulance listening to country music during a thunderstorm. If it wasn't soo hot outside it would be perfect.



We spent a thunderstorm holed up on the left hand lane of the interstate last week, on scene of a traffic accident.  The people weren't injured, but needed shelter from the storm until the wreck was done and could take them off the highway.

It was a monsoon outside for about 8 minutes, and then it cleared up.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 29, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> We spent a thunderstorm holed up on the left hand lane of the interstate last week, on scene of a traffic accident.  The people weren't injured, but needed shelter from the storm until the wreck was done and could take them off the highway.
> 
> It was a monsoon outside for about 8 minutes, and then it cleared up.



We are given full rain gear, but it hardly ever rains here. I'm on a BLS/IFT unit today so I don't have to worry about standing outside at a wreck lol.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 29, 2011)

On the scene of a rollover, I'm only going to ask you nicely once to go back to your vehicle if you were not involved.


I don't need 20+ people running around the side of a rural highway like chickens with their heads cut off when there is actually only 1 vehicle and 2 patients involved, neither of which is critical.  




Make me ask twice, and I'm sure the police officers will be more than happy to escort you... either to your vehicle or theirs.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 29, 2011)

firefite said:


> We are given full rain gear, but it hardly ever rains here. I'm on a BLS/IFT unit today so I don't have to worry about standing outside at a wreck lol.



Yeah.  Our union local just managed to get the department to supply rain gear, but only to full-timers.  Lol, I hope the part-time rain doesn't strike when I'm on shift.

SMH.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 29, 2011)

firefite said:


> Theres nothing like sitting in an ambulance listening to country music during a thunderstorm. If it wasn't soo hot outside it would be perfect.



That was what I was doing at 5am. Amazing.


----------



## exodus (Jul 29, 2011)

firefite said:


> Theres nothing like sitting in an ambulance listening to country music during a thunderstorm. If it wasn't soo hot outside it would be perfect.



Where is this thunderstorm???? Send it over the pass to hemet!!


----------



## nemedic (Jul 29, 2011)

To those who play this Words With Friends game, If you are looking for a challenge, my sn is nemedic. been on a bit of a streak as of late, so i am looking at the downslide any day now.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 29, 2011)

nemedic said:


> To those who play this Words With Friends game, If you are looking for a challenge, my sn is nemedic. been on a bit of a streak as of late, so i am looking at the downslide any day now.



Darn you. I can never win


----------



## dmc2007 (Jul 29, 2011)

nemedic said:


> To those who play this Words With Friends game, If you are looking for a challenge, my sn is nemedic. been on a bit of a streak as of late, so i am looking at the downslide any day now.



Invite sent.  Screenname is Rkaufm02


----------



## Sasha (Jul 29, 2011)

party in the chat!


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 29, 2011)

So I end up having to give an interview to a TV station, and they misspell my name.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 29, 2011)

What'd you do now, Kyle?


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 29, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> So I end up having to give an interview to a TV station, and they misspell my name.



Don't feel bad mate, people get Brown's name wrong all the freaking time 

Brown has been called Steve, Mark, Dean, Fin, Vin, Sam and Jelly Bean :whacko:

... and Brown's name is THREE FREAKING LETTERS!

... what's worse is Kate's mum (Mother in Law Brown) can't even remember Brown's name and she looks at Brown like Brown has two heads whenever Brown speaks!


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 29, 2011)

Linuss said:


> What'd you do now, Kyle?



Not my fault for once! Commanded a house fire and IC gets to talk to the media unfortunately.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 29, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Not my fault for once! Commanded a house fire and IC gets to talk to the media unfortunately.



"Commanded" a house fire? Isn't that basically...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSiwoKCiy-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 29, 2011)

Brown is surprised the Fire Service wasn't falling all over themselves to get on the telly 

Kyle? That's almost as bad as Linarse's name being Steve 

</taking the piss>


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 29, 2011)

Took a patient from ICU back to her nursing home yesterday, the staff had rolled her onto the floor when they were changing her sheets. She began to call us worthless pigs to the people that dropped her in the first place. :glare:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 29, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Not my fault for once! Commanded a house fire and IC gets to talk to the media unfortunately.



I "commanded" a rollover last night.


I had to be less than nice to get civilians off of my scene.  We had people pulling up and getting out to 'help'... even though we had an ambulance, engine, brush truck and multiple cop cars on scene.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 29, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> "Commanded" a house fire? Isn't that basically...
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSiwoKCiy-s[/YOUTUBE]



This was on the sidebar of the Fire SUV video:  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vE9Zq7Gs-U&feature=autoplay&list=WL88D3265A9881929A&index=1&playnext=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 29, 2011)

Prince of Persia: One of the worst movies I've ever watched.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 29, 2011)

I lol'd so hard I cried.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 29, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> This was on the sidebar of the Fire SUV video:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vE9Zq7Gs-U&feature=autoplay&list=WL88D3265A9881929A&index=1&playnext=1[/YOUTUBE]


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

That was an expensive mistake


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 30, 2011)

Yay I'm going to nights!!


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 30, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Yay I'm going to nights!!



Pull the belts tight.  That town is just crazy at night.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 30, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Pull the belts tight.  That town is just crazy at night.



Beats doing IFT and nursing home runs all day with the occasional 911. I'm a  night owl anyway


----------



## Anjel (Jul 30, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Pull the belts tight.  That town is just crazy at night.



It rhymes! Lol


----------



## Sasha (Jul 30, 2011)

So a 3yo kid at my nephews birthday fell four feet face first from the slide onto the concrete. I wander over and get told "give us some room" okay... ill take my patch and go sit in the air condition. Naaahh.... his head hurts and hes not behaving right..  dont take him to the er, hes fine really. Im sure all your mommy education far surpasses mine.

Im going back on the slip and slide.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fma08 (Jul 30, 2011)

Sasha said:


> So a 3yo kid at my nephews birthday fell four feet face first from the slide onto the concrete. I wander over and get told "give us some room" okay... ill take my patch and go sit in the air condition. Naaahh.... his head hurts and hes not behaving right..  dont take him to the er, hes fine really. Im sure all your mommy education far surpasses mine.
> 
> Im going back on the slip and slide.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Still haven't found an appropriate location to sew my patch on my swim trunks... :wacko:


----------



## fast65 (Jul 30, 2011)

fma08 said:


> Still haven't found an appropriate location to sew my patch on my swim trunks... :wacko:



Me either...however, I have found plenty of inappropriate locations 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 30, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Me either...however, I have found plenty of inappropriate locations
> 
> Sent from my mobile command center



Brings a new meaning to the "disco ball" patch...


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 30, 2011)

Taking an ICU nurse shooting for her first time tomorrow. I love my job


----------



## fast65 (Jul 30, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Brings a new meaning to the "disco ball" patch...



Oh yes it does 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 30, 2011)

You just can't trust patients to actually be the gender their clothing projects.

Got a big surprise when I cut that dress off...


----------



## GoDucks (Jul 30, 2011)

BOB SAGET!:blink:


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 30, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> You just can't trust patients to actually be the gender their clothing projects.
> 
> Got a big surprise when I cut that dress off...


http://www.newsrealblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/austin-powers-man-baby.jpg







Actually, you could argue that, depending on the circumstances, they are presenting their gender, but not their sex.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 30, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> You just can't trust patients to actually be the gender their clothing projects.
> 
> Got a big surprise when I cut that dress off...



That's why as a general rule, I assume that everyone has a penis until proven otherwise...it makes dating rather difficult

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 30, 2011)

Brown was out back with some people who were having a smoke at work, one of them looked at Brown and said "you know Brown, there's some place I'd rather be, this is killing me..." as the smile ran away from his face, "Brown, I am sure I could be a movie star if I could get out this place" ... "true" said Brown, "relax mate, this place can be heaven, or hell, but we are all prisoners of our device, you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave ... you know to sleep would be best, but we can't afford to rest, buggered if Brown knows, but we're all too young to feel this damn old"


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 30, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown was out back with some people who were having a smoke at work, one of them looked at Brown and said "you know Brown, there's some place I'd rather be, this is killing me..." as the smile ran away from his face, "Brown, I am sure I could be a movie star if I could get out this place" ... "true" said Brown, "relax mate, this place can be heaven, or hell, but we are all prisoners of our device, you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave ... you know to sleep would be best, but we can't afford to rest, buggered if Brown knows, but we're all too young to feel this damn old"



This is one of the best posts I've ever seen!


----------



## Sasha (Jul 30, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> You just can't trust patients to actually be the gender their clothing projects.
> 
> Got a big surprise when I cut that dress off...



Speaking of trannys i found a profile for a tranny prostitute in england.


Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Jul 30, 2011)

Party in the chat!


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 30, 2011)

I forgot what it's like to drive a medic and patient to the ER. It's kinda nice having a rookie medic to handle all the calls and I'm just a driver. 

Maybe I can talk dispatch into letting us stay downtown for awhile. My partner is enjoying the sight seeing. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 30, 2011)

Since the return of her stay on the moon, she listens like spring and talks like June.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jul 31, 2011)

Just finished a 3 day drive from Arizona back to Saskatchewan. Glad to be home. 


Sent from my pencil and paper.


----------



## exodus (Jul 31, 2011)

No posts here for almost 12 hours


----------



## Anjel (Jul 31, 2011)

exodus said:


> No posts here for almost 12 hours



You should if waited 24 more minutes for a more dramatic effect lol


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 31, 2011)

New schedule starts tomorrow. Monday 0700-0700, tues 1000-2100, weds 0700-0700 then four days off every week. Super excited to be off of this 24 on 24 off crap.

Hooray for being able to have a life for a few months before starting medic school :rofl:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 31, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> New schedule starts tomorrow. Monday 0700-0700, tues 1000-2100, weds 0700-0700 then four days off every week. Super excited to be off of this 24 on 24 off crap.
> 
> Hooray for being able to have a life for a few months before starting medic school :rofl:



Oh my gosh I would kill for that schedule! 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm going to be saving a bunch on gas, too, only having to drive there twice a week and all.


----------



## guttruck (Jul 31, 2011)

just had some red lobster...........I feel so fat


----------



## Anjel (Jul 31, 2011)

My little sisters 4th bday party was today.

She got a pony (rented) and an ice cream truck (also rented).

Spoiled much? Lol


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 31, 2011)

Browning around requires much energy and mental effort

Brown might turn into one of those old blokes who shuffles around the mall and sits on the bench all day


----------



## guttruck (Jul 31, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Browning around requires much energy and mental effort
> 
> Brown might turn into one of those old blokes who shuffles around the mall and sits on the bench all day



I totaly plan on becoming a plague on the 911 system when I'm in my 90's


----------



## Sasha (Jul 31, 2011)

Party in the chat! woohoo!


----------



## Anjel (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm laughing because Netflix considers Secret of the Nimh to be a "Dark Movie"


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I'm laughing because Netflix considers Secret of the Nimh to be a "Dark Movie"



Nice lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Just started up my dirtbike again and changed the oil. I want it to be winter/fall/spring so I can go riding!!


----------



## Tigger (Aug 1, 2011)

Didn't anyone else notice how quickly that "Did I do everything I could have" thread blew up? Eek 

Also, I recently discovered a bunch of Borders gift certificates, and I used all of their puny balances to purchase The House of God before the store closed forever, now I understand where so many phrases found here are coming from, especially the horses and zebras comment.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 1, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Browning around requires much energy and mental effort
> 
> Brown might turn into one of those old blokes who shuffles around the mall and sits on the bench all day



Too much energy? Perhaps Brown should go Green  and I recently learned that a shuffling gait can be a sign of hydrocephalus.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 1, 2011)

Tigger said:


> Didn't anyone else notice how quickly that "Did I do everything I could have" thread blew up? Eek


I have to get my post count up somehow.

Edit, I just checked and I have the most posts on the forum, which really is kinda of sad...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 1, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I have to get my post count up somehow.
> 
> Edit, I just checked and I have the most posts on the forum, which really is kinda of sad...



When did you pass jon?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 1, 2011)

Edit: I think I passed him today. MMiz's number is the 'obviously edited number is obviously edited.'


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 1, 2011)

Eating a chili 3-way from S&S. I love messy food.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 1, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Eating a chili 3-way from S&S. I love messy food.



Dinner time at the Brown household when the Brownlets move on to solid food is going to be fun .....


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 1, 2011)

Wouldn't it be cool if we could settle all forum wars gypsy style where you tie two peoples left hands together and they fight it out with those big pointy daggers while a guy with a Fiddle plays a rousing song.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 1, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I have to get my post count up somehow.
> 
> Edit, I just checked and I have the most posts on the forum, which really is kinda of sad...



Wow that's a lot of posts. What's your post per day average?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 1, 2011)

5.34...


----------



## Tigger (Aug 1, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if we could settle all forum wars gypsy style where you tie two peoples left hands together and they fight it out with those big pointy daggers while a guy with a Fiddle plays a rousing song.



I don't care how we do it, so long as someone is playing a rousing song with a fiddle.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 1, 2011)

Tigger said:


> I don't care how we do it, so long as someone is playing a rousing song with a fiddle.



The other gypsy way is you take your shirts off and wrap em around your left arm as a kind of shield then try to catch your opponents pointy dagger in the folds while gutting him only instead of a fiddle it's usually a small accordion being played.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 1, 2011)

Damn just dropped my iPad and broke the charger off in the charger port. Indestructible otter case my ***.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 1, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Damn just dropped my iPad and broke the charger off in the charger port. Indestructible otter case my ***.



Everyone I know with Otter brand cases hates them because they dont seem protect all that well. 

I'm bored. It's been 7 hours since our last call. I've napped, read thru an entire issue of Australia 4WD Action magazine(which really makes me wanna say screw work and take off to Australia for a long camping/4wding vacation), caught up on reports and handled emails. This sucks. 

Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 1, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> 5.34...



In yo face!

6.52!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 1, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Edit: I think I passed him today. MMiz's number is the 'obviously edited number is obviously edited.'



Im in sixth place, not counting mmiz who is a cheater pants.

Woohoo.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 1, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Everyone I know with Otter brand cases hates them because they dont seem protect all that well.
> 
> I'm bored. It's been 7 hours since our last call. I've napped, read thru an entire issue of Australia 4WD Action magazine(which really makes me wanna say screw work and take off to Australia for a long camping/4wding vacation), caught up on reports and handled emails. This sucks.
> 
> Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



Well my friends iPhone inside an otter case accidentally went swimming with him at the lake last summer. Phone is fine. 

My moms iPhone, sans otter case went swimming in the kitchen sink a month or so ago. The phone was dead before it managed to sink to the bottom. 

What also won me on otter cases was when I accidentally dropped mine 12 feet onto concrete and it didn't harm my phone at all. 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 1, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well my friends iPhone inside an otter case accidentally went swimming with him at the lake last summer. Phone is fine.
> 
> My moms iPhone, sans otter case went swimming in the kitchen sink a month or so ago. The phone was dead before it managed to sink to the bottom.
> 
> ...



I only dislike the otter box because of the hole for the useless effing trackpad lets dirt get under the screen protector but thats a droid incredible defect not really an otterbox defect.

That said i still use it because as much as ive dropped my phone its not even got a ding.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 1, 2011)

usalfyre, 8jimi8 and I are in an argument with someone on my Facebook.


Obviously, we, the medical providers with decades of education and experience between us, are wrong because we don't run to every patient in need.  We "don't care" about our patients.

Oh, and "How would we feel if our mom was having a heartattack and some 'blankety blank' Paramedic just walked instead of ran"


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 1, 2011)

Brown has never run to a patient, its very hard to run when you are bogged down with thirty kilos of equipment


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 1, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown has never run to a patient, its very hard to run when you are bogged down with thirty kilos of equipment



No kidding. I'll move with a sense of urgency....but I've never run to a patient. I've yet to see anyone complain that I didn't run. 

My coworkers with Otterboxes have dropped their phones and all were damaged in some way. The Otters didn't protect their devices at all. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## fast65 (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know what the problem is. I run to a lot of pt's, but only if I have my shirt unbuttoned to show off my glistening six pack abs while wearing my mirrored Aviators as massive explosions commence in the back ground...

Oh, had a STEMI pt. go into asystole last night and after about 20 compressions woke up and gave me the weirdest look...very awkward


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 1, 2011)

I actually had a bystander get angry at us yesterday for that very reason...


Called for a chest pain, get met outside on scene by some guy who yells "This is a multiple heart attack patient, can we show some urgency PLEASE?!" and literally runs off.   Best part?  Ended up getting a refusal from the patient.  So much for urgency, eh?



The bystander... let's just say, he fit a certain stereotype word for word and it cracked me up.  I couldn't run if I wanted to as I was too busy dying from laughter.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 1, 2011)

Linuss said:


> In yo face!
> 
> 6.52!




So... you're a little under 800 days from catching up with me if the current ratio is maintained...

Furthermore, I think I should point out that you have 877 posts in this thread, while I have only 491 posts in this thread. So, not only do I have quantity, but I also have more quality.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey now, just because they are in the directionless thread doesn't mean they weren't quality posts.


Look at my signature?  Yeah... those posts got me a free SIGNED book.  What now?!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 1, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Hey now, just because they are in the directionless thread doesn't mean they weren't quality posts.
> 
> 
> Look at my signature?  Yeah... those posts got me a free SIGNED book.  What now?!




Since when did "I win" become a quality post. Where were you last night while I was picking up posts in the great, "But but but AAOS has an EMT code of ethics that -everyone- must follow" thread?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 1, 2011)

If something proves how awesome I am at winning, it's a quality post.  ^_^



It was a quality book FT sent me, therefor it was a quality win.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 1, 2011)

Cause AAOS is god, duh!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 1, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Cause AAOS is god, duh!



Don't make me laugh gatorade out of my nose! That hurt!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 1, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Don't make me laugh gatorade out of my nose! That hurt!



Probably hurts less than snorting a pixi stick... just sayin'.  Damn 5th grade dares...



I made a patient laugh so hard yesterday she kept snort laughing, which caused us to laugh, which caused her to snort more.  Viscous cycle!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 1, 2011)

I can't help but laugh at people who snort when they laugh. I'm not sure why its funny, but it is lol


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 1, 2011)

Linuss said:


> If something proves how awesome I am at winning,


Awesome at winning? 

Is that bi-winning and do you bang 7 gram rocks?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 1, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Probably hurts less than snorting a pixi stick... just sayin'.  Damn 5th grade dares...



I knew people who did that in high school.

/Drummers are not the smartest musician in the band.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 1, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I can't help but laugh at people who snort when they laugh. I'm not sure why its funny, but it is lol



If you listen very carefully i occasionally snort when i laugh but play it off as a cough.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 1, 2011)

I've heard it... it's true.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> If you listen very carefully i occasionally snort when i laugh but play it off as a cough.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Apparently your just full of funny noises! 



			
				Linuss said:
			
		

> Probably hurts less than snorting a pixi stick... just sayin'. Damn 5th grade dares...



I knew a kid in 6th grade that snorted pop-rocks. That one was hilarious to watch. The pop wether they are in your nose, or your mouth. :rofl:


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 1, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Don't make me laugh gatorade out of my nose! That hurt!



Darn it Kate you are going to increase the premium on your insurance by doing things like that! 

Friggin Mrs Brown ....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 1, 2011)

In order to further the "directionlessness" of this thread, i put forth a question:

What is the logic behind having a store, with few windows, where men are supposed to be comfortable buying...errrr....special items of clothing for their sweetheart, or whatever you call 'em, then placing said items in a NEON pink bag for said men to then parade through the mall with? 

"Oh, yea, sure. No one knows where you have been buddy! Oh no, haven't got a clue, erm...sorry?"


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 1, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Apparently your just full of funny noises!
> 
> 
> 
> I knew a kid in 6th grade that snorted pop-rocks. That one was hilarious to watch. The pop wether they are in your nose, or your mouth. :rofl:



Pop rocks in your sinus cavities OUCH! Where I grew up kids used to snort limon'/chile salt. One day the main snorter got the most epic nosebleed ever. He looked like a blood faucet. Ruined it for everybody.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 1, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> In order to further the "directionlessness" of this thread, i put forth a question:
> 
> What is the logic behind having a store, with few windows, where men are supposed to be comfortable buying...errrr....special items of clothing for their sweetheart, or whatever you call 'em, then placing said items in a NEON pink bag for said men to then parade through the mall with?
> 
> ...



Try signing up for a VS credit card to save 10 percent on an item and then deal with the free panty and bra offers for the next 8 years.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 1, 2011)

The Browns just get stuff shipped to the house in discrete packaging


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 1, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Try signing up for a VS credit card to save 10 percent on an item and then deal with the free panty and bra offers for the next 8 years.



BBG, image I really didn't need.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 1, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Try signing up for a VS credit card to save 10 percent on an item and then deal with the free panty and bra offers for the next 8 years.



Ill take your free panties and bras if you dont want them!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Ill take your free panties and bras if you dont want them!
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Same to you!   





:rofl:


----------



## Sasha (Aug 1, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Same to you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? I dont get it.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 1, 2011)

(waits for JP to post the "this thread is worthless without pictures")


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> What? I dont get it.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Me either. 

Sasha, did you name your phone???


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 1, 2011)

firefite said:


> (waits for JP to post the "this thread is worthless without pictures")




No thanks... I'm not sure I want to see BBG, Linuss, MrBrown, nor Sasha in just a bra and panties.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 1, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Me either.
> 
> Sasha, did you name your phone???
> 
> ...



Yes! Her name is LuLu.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 1, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Me either.





Sasha said:


> What? I dont get it.





I'll take her bras / panties...???


Man, now it sounds so much creepier.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 1, 2011)

To the Washoe County Sheriff's Deputy that almost just killed me,
I don't care if your car has lights and sirens, 70 mph around blind corners and almost t-boning me looks bad for public relations, you outrun your siren at 55 mph jackass.


His SUV+Pushbar+70 mph+my drivers door would have = a real bad day for me.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 1, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> No thanks... I'm not sure I want to see BBG, Linuss, MrBrown, nor Sasha in just a bra and panties.



MrBrown doesn't wear bras, I think. Brown! Get out of my underwear drawer! :wacko:


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 1, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Brown doesn't wear bras, I think. Brown! Get out of my underwear drawer! :wacko:



Brown wasn't in your underwear drawer honey


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 1, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown wasn't in your underwear drawer honey




Kat's underwear was in MrBrown's drawer?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 1, 2011)

If I don't move out of my moms house soon I am going to need a bra. She won't stop feeding me. Sorry Sasha I finally canceled that card after they raised the limit on it to a insane level. I have no idea why I would suddenly need to finance 18k in underwear and body lotions.........well I can think of one reason but I'm not really into women that large.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 1, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> If I don't move out of my moms house soon I am going to need a bra. She won't stop feeding me. Sorry Sasha I finally canceled that card after they raised the limit on it to a insane level. I have no idea why I would suddenly need to finance 18k in underwear and body lotions.........well I can think of one reason but I'm not really into women that large.



I can think of another reason. But I doubt you are into that many women at one time. h34r:


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 1, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I can think of another reason. But I doubt you are into that many women at one time. h34r:
> 
> 
> Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.



The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak so very very weak :sad:


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 1, 2011)

Think how Frank feels, he lives with what, five other women?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 1, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Think how Frank feels, he lives with what, five other women?



Yep...five.

Only here in _civilized_ USA, we don't go buying things in bright pink bags for the kind of women I live with. :rofl:


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 1, 2011)

Nothing like a sever rectal bleed to start the day.......not my rectum. oh well.....LDT to INDY tomorrow.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 1, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Nothing like a sever rectal bleed to start the day.......not my rectum. oh well.....LDT to INDY tomorrow.




Oh god! Oh god! Please put an e in the end of sever! 

That hurts to just read! I am sure a severe rectal bleed is bad enough, but a sever one???? That would be like a lacerated rectum, right?


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 1, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh god! Oh god! Please put an e in the end of sever!
> 
> That hurts to just read! I am sure a severe rectal bleed is bad enough, but a sever one???? That would be like a lacerated rectum, right?



As much blood as there was, i think ill leave it as is


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> If you listen very carefully i occasionally snort when i laugh but play it off as a cough.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Show them your evil laugh. ^_^


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 1, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Show them your evil laugh. ^_^



You mean the squeaky one?:rofl:


----------



## Sasha (Aug 1, 2011)

:-( you make fun of me.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 1, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Yep, five



Poor Frank having to live with five other women .... and having the pressure of being the only male to continue the family name


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I am late to the words with friends trend, but anybody wanna play?  My username is Dana/abckidsmom


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 1, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I am late to the words with friends trend, but anybody wanna play?  My username is Dana/abckidsmom



I started with a bummer of a word but i got dealt terrible letters to start with :unsure:


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 1, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I started with a bummer of a word but i got dealt terrible letters to start with :unsure:



I had 2 Qs and 2 Ds at one point when I was facing one of my friends.


She had a field day with good letters.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 1, 2011)

I started with 'woo' haha. only thing I could make with what I had. Almost resigned and started a new game before the game even started haha


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I started with 'woo' haha. only thing I could make with what I had. Almost resigned and started a new game before the game even started haha



Haha.  I'll let you carry one, Im sure there are better words out there...


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 2, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I had 2 Qs and 2 Ds at one point when I was facing one of my friends.
> 
> 
> She had a field day with good letters.



Linuss, are you on there?  What's your username?  

I just might beat nemedic, in a week-long game that's dragging out to infinity


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 2, 2011)

pretty much everyone from here I started a game with is kicking my teeth in minus Anjel 

Linuss if you feel like making me feel like an idiot as well, the names Robbyhub


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 2, 2011)

Brown is saying bad words about Inland Revenue for taking some of the interest Brown earnt on Brown's savings because it was "income" that required "taxing"

Brown thinks Brown has a broomstick handle around here somewhere, oh IRD, lets see how you like it .....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow I feel like I'm in grade school again. My lunch/dinner is a lunchable and a caprisun


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 2, 2011)

Pizza lunchables are the bomb dot com


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 2, 2011)

firefite said:


> Wow I feel like I'm in grade school again. My lunch/dinner is a lunchable and a caprisun


Do not diss the Caprisun...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 2, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Do not diss the Caprisun...



I never disrespect the pouch.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 2, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is saying bad words about Inland Revenue for taking some of the interest Brown earnt on Brown's savings because it was "income" that required "taxing"
> 
> Brown thinks Brown has a broomstick handle around here somewhere, oh IRD, lets see how you like it .....



As someone who has been through an old fashioned IRS audit I feel your pain.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 2, 2011)

So I'm watching Whale Wars right now and I really want to see the harpoon ship use the harpoon against the hippies.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 2, 2011)

That would almost make that show worth watching!! My favorite was when they boarded the whaling boat and the crew restrained them, and then they complained about being restrained when they committed an act that could be considered borderline piracy :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> That would almost make that show worth watching!! My favorite was when they boarded the whaling boat and the crew restrained them, and then they complained about being restrained when they committed an act that could be considered borderline piracy :rofl:


Heck, I wonder if the unprovoked, blatant attacks (prop fouling, paint bombs, etc) by a Neatherlands flagged vessel against a Japanese flagged vessel along with inaction by the Neatherlands could be considered an act of war.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm, looking at the Wikipedia entry (I wanted to confirm which flag they were sailing under), it looks like they were down 'patrolling' the waters off of Libya for tuna poachers and one of the UK fishing companies sued them for damage. Now the Steve Irwin has been impounded. Opps.

More importantly, who's bright idea was it to send a ship to a country currently in the middle of a civil war?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 2, 2011)

I understand that they are fighting for something they believe in, I wont say I do or don't believe in it because I don't know enough about it, but I will say I like fish  The way they go about it is absolutely ridiculous. I don't see how they aren't violating some sort of law(s), but I guess with all the recorded video of their actions that is around and no legal action has been taken against them, they must have found a giant loophole.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I understand that they are fighting for something they believe in, I wont say I do or don't believe in it because I don't know enough about it, but the way they go about it is absolutely ridiculous. I don't see how they aren't violating some sort of law(s), but I guess with all the recorded video of their actions that is around and no legal action has been taken they must have found a giant loophole.




The problem is what court is going to prosecute them? Something tells me that Paul Watson isn't going to be visiting Japan anytime soon.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 2, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The problem is what court is going to prosecute them? Something tells me that Paul Watson isn't going to be visiting Japan anytime soon.



True, but they are in international waters. If they really wanted to Japan could charge him and label him as wanted and request an extradition. That may be as effective as the U.S. asking Canada to extradite Marc Emery 

and you quoted me before I could edit my post to make it look the way I wanted! :rofl:


----------



## nemedic (Aug 2, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Eating a chili 3-way from S&S. I love messy food.



Since this is a family friendly site, and I have already received an infection stemming from postings similar to what I may or may not have had pop into my head, I will refrain from posting.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 2, 2011)

Get your brain outta the gutter!

Side note: When the World Stood Still, the new one, is an epic movie


----------



## nemedic (Aug 2, 2011)

Meant to say infraction, not infection, though that kinda fits too.......... Damn you autocorrect


----------



## nemedic (Aug 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Get your brain outta the gutter!
> 
> Side note: When the World Stood Still, the new one, is an epic movie



Can't help myself. Was raised by 'wolves' of dirty minds, AKA FF/EMS/LEO types, with a bartender and stand up comic to mix it up a little


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds like an entertaining family!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 2, 2011)

nemedic said:


> Meant to say infraction, not infection, though that kinda fits too.......... Damn you autocorrect



Ooh. I wasnt going to ask about your "infection".


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 2, 2011)

To all the Oregon people, I'm planning on being in Eugene September 9th-11th to watch Nevada kick Oregon's teeth in  If your around and wanna meet up with me, the girly and some OU friends and have a beer and celebrate the Pack's kick off game *W*, I'm game.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Get your brain outta the gutter!



Wait. It's possible for someone in EMS to get their mind out of the gutter? News to me, my brain is always in the gutter.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yay, the internets at the firehouse are finally working again!


----------



## Anjel (Aug 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> pretty much everyone from here I started a game with is kicking my teeth in minus Anjel



I fricken suck! lol I will get better one day maybe. Everyone needs someone to beat lol 




NVRob said:


> Pizza lunchables are the bomb dot com



Lmao ohhh the memories.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 2, 2011)

WTF is a lunchable?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 2, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> WTF is a lunchable?









Mystery meat and crackers and cheese.

Also they come in pizza and nacho form


----------



## Sasha (Aug 2, 2011)

memories? I bought lunchables last week! Mmm pizza!


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 2, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Mystery meat and crackers and cheese.
> 
> Also they come in pizza and nacho form



Oh dear, that doesn't look awful healthy now does it :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Aug 2, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Oh dear, that doesn't look awful healthy now does it :unsure:



Thats what we feed our children for lunch here in the free world


----------



## Sasha (Aug 2, 2011)

Man a St. Jude's commercial just made me cry.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 2, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Thats what we feed our children for lunch here in the free world



We probably don't do much better ... and it explains why our kids have the diabetes and obesity


----------



## Sasha (Aug 2, 2011)

This made me LOL my butt off.

http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/photogallery/weird-weapons.html?curPhoto=4


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 2, 2011)

Just saw a car accident while driving, and I didn't stop to help. 

I'm such a bad paramedic. :lol:


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 2, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Mystery meat and crackers and cheese.
> 
> Also they come in pizza and nacho form



We had the pizza today.  It is one of the tastiest easy to pack things ever.  Not very filling, though.  And almost as pricey as happy meals.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 2, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I fricken suck! lol I will get better one day maybe. Everyone needs someone to beat lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your move.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 2, 2011)

Party in the chat, woohoo!


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 2, 2011)

I love OT


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 2, 2011)

Yesterday, 9 calls in 16 hours, with a 45 minute transport time (about 2.25-2.5hours per call).  2 fires and 3 patients who actually needed an ambulance.  I'm on a role.

Today, boating with the kids.  I love spending Tuesdays on the lake.  We were the only ones there.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 2, 2011)

oh saw a textbook heat stroke yesterday for the first time. Crazy stuff.


ETA:  What kind of BP would you expect on a heat stroke case. Baseline was normal, prior to the cluster seizures, and that struck me as weird


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 2, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> oh saw a textbook heat stroke yesterday for the first time.



I had to calm down a patient last shift after my partner said "So this is what a heatstroke looks like?".

It wasn't.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 2, 2011)

I was just twirling in the shower and catching water in my mouth. 

I'm determined to be able to do the water fountain thing uncle joey did. 

I was getting some water accidentally took a deep breath. My face is still read from choking to death. lol

My roomate was standing at the door yelling asking if I was ok and saying she really didn't wanna come in the bathroom lol

I'm special.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 2, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> What kind of BP would you expect on a heat stroke case. Baseline was normal, prior to the cluster seizures, and that struck me as weird



Why did that strike you as abnormal?


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 2, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> oh saw a textbook heat stroke yesterday for the first time. Crazy stuff.
> 
> 
> ETA:  What kind of BP would you expect on a heat stroke case. Baseline was normal, prior to the cluster seizures, and that struck me as weird



If they are hot, red and dry, I would expect normal or hypertensive.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 2, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I was just twirling in the shower and catching water in my mouth.
> 
> I'm determined to be able to do the water fountain thing uncle joey did.
> 
> ...



I fell and skinned my knee, tripping over a line in the sidewalk while I was running yesterday.

Then I tripped over my feet and almost fell down in front of everybody on a fire scene.  

I'm right behind you, lol.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 2, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Why did that strike you as abnormal?





abckidsmom said:


> If they are hot, red and dry, I would expect normal or hypertensive.



I expected hypertensive because of the seizure almost immediately after. I didnt expect normal (normal in this case is textbook normal, must remember that may not be normal for the patient).


----------



## Sasha (Aug 2, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I was just twirling in the shower and catching water in my mouth.
> 
> I'm determined to be able to do the water fountain thing uncle joey did.
> 
> ...



Today I ran around in my antimicrobial socks sliding and "skating" across the freshly mopped tile floor 'til I slid into a door.

You are not the only special one here.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 2, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Today I ran around in my antimicrobial socks sliding and "skating" across the freshly mopped tile floor 'til I slid into a door.
> 
> You are not the only special one here.


If you're special, but surrounded by special people, is it really special any more?

/had plenty of moments that has confirmed his special-ness.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 2, 2011)

Got an interview with an IFT company soon.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 2, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Today I ran around in my antimicrobial socks sliding and "skating" across the freshly mopped tile floor 'til I slid into a door.



Antimicrobial socks? WTF? Do you put unconstituted ceftriaxone powder in your shoes or something?


----------



## crazycajun (Aug 2, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Antimicrobial socks? WTF? Do you put unconstituted ceftriaxone powder in your shoes or something?



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 2, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I fell and skinned my knee, tripping over a line in the sidewalk while I was running yesterday.
> 
> Then I tripped over my feet and almost fell down in front of everybody on a fire scene.
> 
> I'm right behind you, lol.



This makes me not feel so bad for tripping over a set of median wires on the interstate and face planting in front the fire dept, patient and all the stopped traffic. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Sasha (Aug 2, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Antimicrobial socks? WTF? Do you put unconstituted ceftriaxone powder in your shoes or something?



No i bought them from walmart and they were listed as antimicrobial. I bought them because there was like ten pairs to a pack for five bucks and theyre thick and comfy. Best socks i ever bought.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## emt for life (Aug 2, 2011)

*Contact with MRSA patient*

I just got done running a call with a MRSA patient I have washed my hands four times and took a shower. Should I be ok?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 2, 2011)

emt for life said:


> I just got done running a call with a MRSA patient I have washed my hands four times and took a shower. Should I be ok?



No its too late! The MRSA is in your pores! Youre screwed!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 2, 2011)

emt for life said:


> I just got done running a call with a MRSA patient I have washed my hands four times and took a shower. Should I be ok?




Only if Peter Griffin doesn't burst into your room...


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 2, 2011)

emt for life said:


> I just got done running a call with a MRSA patient I have washed my hands four times and took a shower. Should I be ok?



You've got it in your nares, almost certainly.  Who cares?


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 2, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> This makes me not feel so bad for tripping over a set of median wires on the interstate and face planting in front the fire dept, patient and all the stopped traffic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



I don't know.  I saved myself from my fall.  You fell.  You're getting the trophy.

Were you in gear?


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 2, 2011)

emt for life said:


> I just got done running a call with a MRSA patient I have washed my hands four times and took a shower. Should I be ok?



You'll get it eventually. Might as well get it now


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 2, 2011)

emt for life said:


> I just got done running a call with a MRSA patient I have washed my hands four times and took a shower. Should I be ok?



Hey, guess what... you're around MRSA daily and have a decent chance of already having it on your body as it is.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 2, 2011)

emt for life said:


> I just got done running a call with a MRSA patient I have washed my hands four times and took a shower. Should I be ok?



I personally wipe my whole body down with the bleach wipes that are in the ambulance. That stuff kills everything. 


Kidding btw


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 2, 2011)

My dads ICU nurse is so young I wasn't sure if I should shake her hand or give her a nickel so she could go get a gum ball.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 3, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> My dads ICU nurse is so young I wasn't sure if I should shake her hand or give her a nickel so she could go get a gum ball.



A gum ball is a much better choice then a hand shake haha


----------



## Anjel (Aug 3, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> give her a nickel so she could go get a gum ball.




Is that code for something else? tssk tssk bbg


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Is that code for something else? tssk tssk bbg



That's creepy........and I like it. That's my new code


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 3, 2011)

The Browns are coming to Texas some time next year, probably April .... somebody should alert various local and state law enforcement agencies and Citizenship and Immigration as you know, what with Brown being a foreign alien national temporarily paroled into the United States and all

Man, makes it sound like Brown in an orange DOC/BOP jumpsuit leaves a trail of green slime behind or something


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 3, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> The Browns are coming to Texas some time next year, probably April .... somebody should alert various local and state law enforcement agencies and Citizenship and Immigration as you know, what with Brown being a foreign alien national temporarily paroled into the United States and all
> 
> Man, makes it sound like Brown in an orange DOC/BOP jumpsuit leaves a trail of green slime behind or something



You can't help it u come from a land peopled with criminals. It's your heritage. If you're coming to houston hit me up.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 3, 2011)

1 week from now I will be sitting in front of a computer console trying not to mess myself....


----------



## Anjel (Aug 3, 2011)

Grr I fricken hate company wide shift bids.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 3, 2011)

That's when you start pushing people out of the ambulance. Can't bid for shifts if their leg is broken.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 3, 2011)

I may do that lol 

Esp cuz me and my partner are trying to get the same shift. Because they downed our car.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Grr I fricken hate company wide shift bids.



Me too. I just got lucky and scored a night shift and got off the 0400. But shift bid is in two weeks and I split seniority with one person and have seniority over another. Ill probably lose my night shift but at least those two are day time folks so i wont end up back on the 0400


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 3, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> 1 week from now I will be sitting in front of a computer console trying not to mess myself....



Not gonna do it laying in bed anymore?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 3, 2011)

See I want the 0400 car. But so does everyone else.

There are 15 full time basics. And 13 of them have a higher seniority than me. So I get scraps.


----------



## foxfire (Aug 3, 2011)

Really wish that people would lay off with the excessive  air-conditioning.  Its like walking into a freakin  freezer.:glare:


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> See I want the 0400 car. But so does everyone else.
> 
> There are 15 full time basics. And 13 of them have a higher seniority than me. So I get scraps.



Nobody wants it here. We never get off before 1800.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 3, 2011)

Jamin' out to DMB while working on this and that.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/75477/dave-matthews-band-live-from-the-beacon-theatre


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> See I want the 0400 car. But so does everyone else.
> 
> There are 15 full time basics. And 13 of them have a higher seniority than me. So I get scraps.



I'm only putting in for night shifts. I won't put my name down on days. 

We'll see what happens.


----------



## emt for life (Aug 3, 2011)

*Ics 100 200 700*

Is ICS 100 200 and 700 required to run Rescue Squad calls? Our leiutenant seems to think so and I was just wondering if she has the right information


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 3, 2011)

CHP finally filed my ticket with the court... so let the games begin!


----------



## exodus (Aug 3, 2011)

emt for life said:


> Is ICS 100 200 and 700 required to run Rescue Squad calls? Our leiutenant seems to think so and I was just wondering if she has the right information


Your Dept can require anything they want to run squad calls.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 3, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I don't know.  I saved myself from my fall.  You fell.  You're getting the trophy.
> 
> Were you in gear?



By gear meaning turnout gear? Nope. Just my regular ambulance uniform and bright azz safety vest. It was toward the end of a busy backwards 24 so I'm blaming being tired lol. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 3, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Really wish that people would lay off with the excessive  air-conditioning.  Its like walking into a freakin  freezer.:glare:



There is no such thing as excessive air conditioning. If you think you have some send it my way though lol. My house A/C is struggling to keep the temp below 75. It's hard to sleep during the day in a hot house. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Anjel (Aug 3, 2011)

emt for life said:


> Is ICS 100 200 and 700 required to run Rescue Squad calls? Our leiutenant seems to think so and I was just wondering if she has the right information



Maybe required for the squad. 

No harm in doing them. Its free and all the answers are on google


----------



## Sasha (Aug 3, 2011)

Party in the chat! woo woo!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 3, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Really wish that people would lay off with the excessive  air-conditioning.  Its like walking into a freakin  freezer.:glare:



That is exactly how it is supposed to be. See, if you are cold, you can always put on a sweater or hoodie or something, if the rest of us are too warm, there is only so much you can take off before it becomes illegal. They won't arrest you for walking into class in a parka and ski pants. They will however arrest everyone else for walking in with nothing on. 

Also.....

I am so freaking sunburned right now, I just want to go and lay on my stomach all day long and not move while a fan blows cool (air conditioned) are across me and someone puts aloe gel on my back and arms. Putting on a uniform tonight is going to suck majorly! I'm wearing a thin oversized shirt right now. That two button that fits me better is going to be killer. 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 3, 2011)

And once again out of service. High idle decided to overheat the engine:glare:


----------



## foxfire (Aug 3, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> That is exactly how it is supposed to be. See, if you are cold, you can always put on a sweater or hoodie or something, if the rest of us are too warm, there is only so much you can take off before it becomes illegal. They won't arrest you for walking into class in a parka and ski pants. They will however arrest everyone else for walking in with nothing on.


Have a point. I have carried a jacket with me to school since the beginning of class. 
But when you dress with summer heat in mind and need to go in and out of building. That sucks! My body doesn't know what to do  with the temperature whiplash. 
 Side note~Try wiping some vinagar on your sunburn. It will help with uniform/sunburn compatibility.


----------



## socalmedic (Aug 3, 2011)

firefite said:


> And once again out of service. High idle decided to overheat the engine:glare:



optimum range for a diesel to idle is 900-1100 RPM, this is actually the range where they run the coolest. if you engine overheated its because the radiator was clogged, thermostat seized (very common), or fan clutch went bad. and in those cases, the engine was going to overheat anyway.


----------



## socalmedic (Aug 3, 2011)

emt for life said:


> Is ICS 100 200 and 700 required to run Rescue Squad calls? Our leiutenant seems to think so and I was just wondering if she has the right information



ICS 100 and 200 are required by all members of an agency, supervisors are required to have 100, 200, and 700, management (IE. chiefs...) are required to have 100, 200, 700, 800. anyone who is going to work in a unified command post must also have 300 and 400. this is only for agencys receiving federal grant money, as they all must be part of the National Response Plan. so yes your LT is correct, kinda.


----------



## socalmedic (Aug 3, 2011)

ps, when did i make forum captain? I dont know how I fell about this, when do i get one of those fancy custom titles?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 3, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> optimum range for a diesel to idle is 900-1100 RPM, this is actually the range where they run the coolest. if you engine overheated its because the radiator was clogged, thermostat seized (very common), or fan clutch went bad. and in those cases, the engine was going to overheat anyway.



Yep. In fact, I wired in a switch/solenoid to my 7.3 that bumps it up to about 800 rpm for when I got it idling for long periods of time. 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 3, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> ps, when did i make forum captain? I dont know how I fell about this, when do i get one of those fancy custom titles?



500 posts i believe


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 3, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> when do i get one of those fancy custom titles?



500 posts

Brown has over 3,500 posts and cannot set Brown's customer user title, the little box just ain't there :sad::sad:

Brown thinks Mrs Brown has something to do with this


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 3, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> 500 posts
> 
> Brown has over 3,500 posts and cannot set Brown's customer user title, the little box just ain't there :sad::sad:
> 
> Brown thinks Mrs Brown has something to do with this


Have you been a bad boy and have any unexpired infractions?


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 3, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> ps, when did i make forum captain? I dont know how I fell about this, when do i get one of those fancy custom titles?



I would like a custom title, but I really like being a chief or whatever I am.  It's just a little silly.  When I first started coming here, I thought people with the higher titles were just full of themselves and whackerish, making themselves out to be so awesome.

Another forum I go to has completely custom titles, and we have a good time with them.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 3, 2011)

Went in to the ER for a FAST this evening.  I jumped off our boat, at speed yesterday and took a hard hit to the right side.  Today spiked a fever and had some bad abdominal pain.

It was super fun and quick.  The resident was cute.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 3, 2011)

Mock trial for EMS and the Law today. I was acting as the defendant.

Liable for wrongful death, personal injury and gross negligence...anyone have $18,000,000 I can borrow?

The chart they gave me for the pt I was the 'attending' on was written by a complete window licker.

Needless to say I will never ever write an incomplete chart or even think of acting out of my scope of practice. It was a pretty cool lesson


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 3, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Mock trial for EMS and the Law today. I was acting as the defendant.
> 
> Liable for wrongful death, personal injury and gross negligence...anyone have $18,000,000 I can borrow?
> 
> ...



What actions were outside the scope in your scenario?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 3, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> What actions were outside the scope in your scenario?



It was bad. It was an I/I truck operating on the 1985 standard. Lets see, MVA, auto vs. motorcycle, pt unresponsive on arrival, OPA, NRB @10lpm, found depressed skull fx, flail chest, obvious femur fx, 16g x2 1000 mL of D5W, MAST pants  ETT tube 'gurgles over epigastrum to confirm proper placement' Pt then went into traumatic arrest. The chart then stated we pushed epi/bicarb, then epi, then CaCl, then hung a dopamine drip wide open, more bicarb, transport code 3 to nearest facility which was not equipped for trauma.:unsure:

I was a very grumpy camper to say the least.

Oh and a scene time of around 25 minutes. AND for general impression of the pt the guy charted FUBAR. which we ingeniously said was an approved abbreviation that stood for Found Unresponsive By Advanced Responders.


----------



## foxfire (Aug 4, 2011)

NVRob said:


> It was bad. It was an I/I truck operating on the 1985 standard. Lets see, MVA, auto vs. motorcycle, pt unresponsive on arrival, OPA, NRB @10lpm, found depressed skull fx, flail chest, obvious femur fx, 16g x2 1000 mL of D5W, MAST pants  ETT tube 'gurgles over epigastrum to confirm proper placement' Pt then went into traumatic arrest. The chart then stated we pushed epi/bicarb, then epi, then CaCl, then hung a dopamine drip wide open, more bicarb, transport code 3 to nearest facility which was not equipped for trauma.:unsure:
> 
> I was a very grumpy camper to say the least.
> 
> Oh and a scene time of around 25 minutes. AND for general impression of the pt the guy charted FUBAR. which we ingeniously said was an approved abbreviation that stood for Found Unresponsive By Advanced Responders.


 
Wow! That is one messed up scenario. Bet the "lawyer " had a field day with that case.
Good way to learn the lesson.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 4, 2011)

NVRob said:


> It was bad. It was an I/I truck operating on the 1985 standard. Lets see, MVA, auto vs. motorcycle, pt unresponsive on arrival, OPA, NRB @10lpm, found depressed skull fx, flail chest, obvious femur fx, 16g x2 1000 mL of D5W, MAST pants  ETT tube 'gurgles over epigastrum to confirm proper placement' Pt then went into traumatic arrest. The chart then stated we pushed epi/bicarb, then epi, then CaCl, then hung a dopamine drip wide open, more bicarb, transport code 3 to nearest facility which was not equipped for trauma.:unsure:
> 
> I was a very grumpy camper to say the least.
> 
> Oh and a scene time of around 25 minutes. AND for general impression of the pt the guy charted FUBAR. which we ingeniously said was an approved abbreviation that stood for Found Unresponsive By Advanced Responders.



It be appearin' that the lad was black spotted 'efore the bilge suckin' medic laid hands to 'im, tho he surely hurried him along to davy jones' locker.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 4, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Oh and a scene time of around 25 minutes. AND for general impression of the pt the guy charted FUBAR. which we ingeniously said was an approved abbreviation that stood for Found Unresponsive By Advanced Responders.



reminds of a story where a medic charted "FTDNITBOMA"

He told the court it meant "fixin to die, not in the back of my ambulance". 

Not sure if I believe the story or not. 

Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## pepper (Aug 4, 2011)

Not much luck with getting answeres! Ok so I go down to the school to ask questions and the lady there is new so she didn't have any answers for me. She seriously misquoted the emt b course price. I emailed a lady she told me to email and she got me a price. But directed me to the schools website for schedule info and when they start the next class starts. Can't find any info there either last update was march 2010!! So tomorrow will call instead lol!


----------



## socalmedic (Aug 4, 2011)

I am leaving for a week and a half in alaska in the morning. so stoked.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 4, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> I am leaving for a week and a half in alaska in the morning. so stoked.



Oh are you and BBG going on a road trip?? I wanna go!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 4, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> I am leaving for a week and a half in alaska in the morning. so stoked.



Cool let me know how it goes.


----------



## socalmedic (Aug 4, 2011)

is BBG going to alaska too? i will be gone tomorrow through next saturday. on Royal Caribbean.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 4, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> is BBG going to alaska too? i will be gone tomorrow through next saturday. on Royal Caribbean.



Not till next year.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 4, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It be appearin' that the lad was black spotted 'efore the bilge suckin' medic laid hands to 'im, tho he surely hurried him along to davy jones' locker.



Alright Cap'n Jack Sparrow! I don't think that I could agree more. I was setup to be hung out to dry no if ands or buts. Afterwords my thoughts were either he was DRT or DFO'd in my truck haha.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 4, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Wow! That is one messed up scenario. Bet the "lawyer " had a field day with that case.
> Good way to learn the lesson.



Quoted for truth. 

Wasn't even 'me' on the stand but the 'lawyer' almost made me cry as he questioned 'me'. All I wanted to do was yell and scream about it. It was a hand written chart and they asked me to read something off of it that I really couldn't read and I told them that then he ripped me for not writing a legible chart.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 4, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Quoted for truth.
> 
> Wasn't even 'me' on the stand but the 'lawyer' almost made me cry as he questioned 'me'. All I wanted to do was yell and scream about it. It was a hand written chart and they asked me to read something off of it that I really couldn't read and I told them that then he ripped me for not writing a legible chart.



At this point I would have told them to get bent and walked out. It's just a class and I'm sure the lesson was conveyed quite well. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 4, 2011)

3 suicides in 24 hours in my county.  Ended up backing another unit up one one of them that turned in to a working code. First time I've done CPR in oh.... 3 months?



What the hell is in the water for 3 suicides?!


----------



## Anjel (Aug 4, 2011)

6 ALS trucks and 3.5 basic trucks on the road during the day today for 6ish 911 contracts and our entire county service area. 

Should be fun.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 4, 2011)

How do you have HALF of a basic truck?  :unsure:


----------



## Sasha (Aug 4, 2011)

One of the sea dogs desserted their vessel.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 4, 2011)

Is Sasha on her cruise?


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 4, 2011)

First episode of sleep paralysis in about six months. Hooray


----------



## mct601 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've had so many weird experiences with sleep paralysis.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 4, 2011)

mct601 said:


> I've had so many weird experiences with sleep paralysis.



and ill keep my thoughts to myself on that one.

And linus...

Someone didnt have a partner. But it worked out we now have a full 4.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah, my partner fell asleep with the TV on last night and Star Trek was on pretty loud... it was a little bit odd


----------



## socalmedic (Aug 4, 2011)

I am in Seattle tonight, pm me if you want to meet up.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 4, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> At this point I would have told them to get bent and walked out. It's just a class and I'm sure the lesson was conveyed quite well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



It was all in good fun we are a pretty tight knit class with only 9 students. He didn't really almost make me cry but I was fairly frustrated hah


----------



## foxfire (Aug 4, 2011)

mct601 said:


> I've had so many weird experiences with sleep paralysis.


They are no fun when it feels as though you can't take a breath.
 I scared the bejeebers out of a emt friend when coming out of it. She thought I was having a stroke or something.
I dread the day or should I say the night when the tones drop and I am unable to move or speak for a few minutes.


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 4, 2011)

Some days my coworkers annoy the crap out of me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No, I will not elaborate, but I do feel better just getting that little bit out there.  Only 10 more hours to the end of shift and a weeks vacation...


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 4, 2011)

foxfire said:


> They are no fun when it feels as though you can't take a breath.
> I scared the bejeebers out of a emt friend when coming out of it. She thought I was having a stroke or something.
> I dread the day or should I say the night when the tones drop and I am unable to move or speak for a few minutes.



A touch or a sudden noise usually brings me out of it, hence why I always keep the Nextel next to me on 24s :rofl:


----------



## ah2388 (Aug 4, 2011)

organic chem is hard...

and i havent even started the class yet


----------



## CollegeBoy (Aug 4, 2011)

anybody know much about aflatoxin, from the biological and genetic standpoint not the effects on the body


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/toxicagents/aflatoxin/aflatoxin.html


----------



## CollegeBoy (Aug 4, 2011)

I should be more specific, the effect of aflatoxin on legumes and genetic research on the topic


----------



## Anjel (Aug 5, 2011)

today sucked. 

7 calls in 7 hours. 

Forgot my lunch and didn't get to eat until 8 hours into my shift. 

I hate when you are still on one call, and dispatch is already paging you with the next.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I hate when you are still on one call, and dispatch is already paging you with the next.



We call that R99 or "priority 1 job awaits" other than that, it can just sit there for whomever comes free.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> today sucked.
> 
> 7 calls in 7 hours.
> 
> ...



I feel the pain. Last night was 7 calls in 10 hours, but several were a ways out of town. I also know what you mean about being assigned before you clear. Last night it was crazy! 

Me: "Control, 803 is clear and in service."
Dispatch: "Copy 803, incident number is 12345 at 0037. Please stand by for a page." 

All. Freaking. Night! 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 5, 2011)

*gasps*


They just cleared Paramedics to use our vent machines in our trucks!  No more bagging a patient for 45 minutes after RSI when I have 100000000 other things to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fast65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Linuss said:


> *gasps*
> 
> 
> They just cleared Paramedics to use our vent machines in our trucks!  No more bagging a patient for 45 minutes after RSI when I have 100000000 other things to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats, it truly does make things so much easier


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 5, 2011)

Linuss said:


> *gasps*
> 
> 
> They just cleared Paramedics to use our vent machines in our trucks!  No more bagging a patient for 45 minutes after RSI when I have 100000000 other things to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I would love it if any of our rigs had vent machines (jealous)


----------



## alias (Aug 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> today sucked.
> 
> 7 calls in 7 hours.
> 
> ...



Maybe 7 calls in 7 hours isn't so bad?
One of the medics in this documentary says that in Johannesburg, S. Africa they average 700 calls a day.

Kind of makes you think maybe we don't have it so bad over here in the states.

Note: I can't post links yet, since I don't have 5 posts.
If you go over to EMS talk, look for the thread "Tell Me and I Will Forget"


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 5, 2011)

Had lunch with my old partner today, now I'm making some steaks for the family. It's a good  Friday.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 5, 2011)

alias said:


> Maybe 7 calls in 7 hours isn't so bad?
> One of the medics in this documentary says that in Johannesburg, S. Africa they average 700 calls a day.
> 
> Kind of makes you think maybe we don't have it so bad over here in the states.
> ...



700 calls a day doesn't necessarily mean it's killer. How big is their system? Response area? How many units do they have running?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 5, 2011)

700 really isn't that much.


MedStar covers a city of ~900,000 in 421 sq mi and does about 100,000 calls a year, or about 280 a day.

Johannesburg metro has 7.5 million people, and only does 150,000 more calls a year.



New York City has 3300 calls per day, or 1.2mil per year.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 5, 2011)

New Yorks, taters, zucchini, squash and some Pilsbury crescents. Mm mmmm Fridays.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 5, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> New Yorks, taters, zucchini, squash and some Pilsbury crescents. Mm mmmm Fridays.



I want meat :-(


----------



## Anjel (Aug 5, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I want meat :-(



Eat it.

Dont let hotel brainwash you


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 5, 2011)

Anybody know when the best time of year to visit Big Sky MT is?  I want to go for a week or two sometime next year, with day trips to Yellowstone.  We want to hike a lot, and do whatever else they do out there.

Is summer super hot?  What's the best time of year to hit great weather?  How early is snow?


----------



## alias (Aug 5, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> 700 calls a day doesn't necessarily mean it's killer. How big is their system? Response area? How many units do they have running?



I meant it in a way to just say 7 calls in 7 hours might not be all that bad.

I don't know the answers to your questions Poetic, but in many cases the documentary says it would take several hours for EMS to arrive. 

Also, some 50% of the country being under poverty level, I doubt they have the means to even contact EMS.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 5, 2011)

And that does it, starting Medic school in January.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 6, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> And that does it, starting Medic school in January.



Awesome! Congrats. You'll blow em away.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 6, 2011)

Today sucked. I never really realized how big our response area is until today. 60 miles east to west and 40 miles north to south. 

But offroading in a 2 wheel drive ambulance is pretty fun


----------



## fast65 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ah, nothing like sitting out in the sun in front of the station, so relaxing

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## Smash (Aug 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> *gasps*
> 
> 
> They just cleared Paramedics to use our vent machines in our trucks!  No more bagging a patient for 45 minutes after RSI when I have 100000000 other things to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What breed of ventilator?


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 6, 2011)

Ventilator is a pretty loose term...it's the AV2000/3000


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 6, 2011)

Darnit usal, took all my fun.


----------



## silver (Aug 6, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Anybody know when the best time of year to visit Big Sky MT is?  I want to go for a week or two sometime next year, with day trips to Yellowstone.  We want to hike a lot, and do whatever else they do out there.
> 
> Is summer super hot?  What's the best time of year to hit great weather?  How early is snow?



I went the week before Memorial Day to Yellowstone. That week was the first week that many of the southern roads into Yellowstone were open for the summer. Some parts had over 5 feet of snow still, while many of the "tourist hub" areas had zero.

I would recommend September, when less people are on holiday. Otherwise, any time in June, July, and August would be good.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Darnit usal, took all my fun.



Don't get me wrong they're useful as heck in certain situations. They've just got limitations, and there's the other issues we've discussed.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 6, 2011)

silver said:


> I went the week before Memorial Day to Yellowstone. That week was the first week that many of the southern roads into Yellowstone were open for the summer. Some parts had over 5 feet of snow still, while many of the "tourist hub" areas had zero.
> 
> I would recommend September, when less people are on holiday. Otherwise, any time in June, July, and August would be good.



What would the weather be like in September?  We can go anytime, since we homeschool.  The trip would probably even be considered a big field trip for us.  We've been looking forward to this for a long time.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 6, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> What would the weather be like in September?  We can go anytime, since we homeschool.  The trip would probably even be considered a big field trip for us.  We've been looking forward to this for a long time.



Now is perfect! I was just down in southern Idaho and it was great. I reckon it'll still be good first part of September. I'd recommend going like the week after school starts again. That is when my family took a lot of trips. I was home schooled too. I can remember being in Yellowstone with my family after the summer rush ended and watching Old Faithful all by ourselves.

It is even neat in that area once snow starts to fly. Don't wait till February or nothing, but it is absolutely beautiful to drive around and look at snow covered trees and buffalo. 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 6, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Now is perfect! I was just down in southern Idaho and it was great. I reckon it'll still be good first part of September. I'd recommend going like the week after school starts again. That is when my family took a lot of trips. I was home schooled too. I can remember being in Yellowstone with my family after the summer rush ended and watching Old Faithful all by ourselves.
> 
> It is even neat in that area once snow starts to fly. Don't wait till February or nothing, but it is absolutely beautiful to drive around and look at snow covered trees and buffalo.
> 
> ...



So if we camped, would it be cold at night?  Our van doesn't do well in the snow at all (Rear Wheel Drive E350 12 pass van), so we're going to have to pass on that.


----------



## silver (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.wunderground.com/history...tml?req_city=NA&req_state=NA&req_statename=NA

Here is september's weather from 2010 in Big Sky.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 6, 2011)

silver said:


> http://www.wunderground.com/history...tml?req_city=NA&req_state=NA&req_statename=NA
> 
> Here is september's weather from 2010 in Big Sky.



Wow does that look awesome.  This time of year, I would pay money to wear a sweatshirt and jeans.  We get a preview of November if we do this.

And the running.  Getting up early and running in the 38 degree cold in the mountains sounds so heavenly I might just want to go now.  This is going to be a fun vacation!

Edit:  And the baby will be potty trained by then!  Hooray for a vacation without diapers!  My first since 2002.


----------



## Frozennoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

Apple flavored beans, Scoops of doberge, she's got the bakery lookin' at her, next thing you know, she's on the flo, cbg's like whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa!


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 6, 2011)

Just got notified that i've been picked as a basic for a local 911 service! First job on a rig..super excited.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 6, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Just got notified that i've been picked as a basic for a local 911 service! First job on a rig..super excited.



Good for you!  Have fun!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow... 6 runs in 4 hours... can I eat sometime soon? :glare:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 7, 2011)

So we transport a patient home. His electric wheelchair is broken his house is covered in feces and he can't take care of himself (he fired his caretaker 3 days ago and was transported to the hospital 15 hours ago because he fell out of his wheelchair and was covered in feces.) so we get PD on scene and they write their reports and we transport him back to the ER he just came from. 

The hospital wanted us to transport him back to his house again and leave him there. I'm not going to have a patient die at home because the hospital told us to leave him there. So our company refused to transport him to his house. That whole call was B.S.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 7, 2011)

firefite said:


> So we transport a patient home. His electric wheelchair is broken his house is covered in feces and he can't take care of himself (he fired his caretaker 3 days ago and was transported to the hospital 15 hours ago because he fell out of his wheelchair and was covered in feces.) so we get PD on scene and they write their reports and we transport him back to the ER he just came from.
> 
> The hospital wanted us to transport him back to his house again and leave him there. I'm not going to have a patient die at home because the hospital told us to leave him there. So our company refused to transport him to his house. That whole call was B.S.



That's a crappy situation. Seriously though that's a tough call, it's calls like the one you're describing that make me realize I could never do the EMT gig day in and day out. I really respect you guys that do this on a full time basis it takes a thicker skin than I'll ever have.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Aug 7, 2011)

We are just coming into a call streak, it is extremely foggy tonight, there is cloud to cloud lightning, and our sponsoring hospital isn't monitoring their radio..... again...... causing one of the primary units to have to ask dispatch to call them on the phone (unable to do it themselves due to poor cell reception). Yet somehow I am just relieved that there isnt a full moon.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 7, 2011)

firefite said:


> So we transport a patient home. His electric  wheelchair is broken his house is covered in feces and he can't take  care of himself (he fired his caretaker 3 days ago and was transported  to the hospital 15 hours ago because he fell out of his wheelchair and  was covered in feces.) so we get PD on scene and they write their  reports and we transport him back to the ER he just came from.
> 
> The hospital wanted us to transport him back to his house again and  leave him there. I'm not going to have a patient die at home because the  hospital told us to leave him there. So our company refused to  transport him to his house. That whole call was B.S.





Question 1, does he have a psychiatric or neurological illness of any kind? This is the entire "grave disability" section (and remember, if he does, to use your 4 point restraints). 

Question 2. If issue 1 isn't a problem, is the patient happy to be there in that condition? 

Question 3. Why is it the hospital's job to warehouse him? (note: This is a greater societal issue as it shouldn't be the hospital's job to take care of him).


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 7, 2011)

Back to back trips to Shreveport. Joy of joys .....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 7, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> So if we camped, would it be cold at night?  Our van doesn't do well in the snow at all (Rear Wheel Drive E350 12 pass van), so we're going to have to pass on that.



Oh yea, them big old 12 and 15s don't do so great in the snow. 

Camping this time of year around here and down through eastern Oregon, pretty much all of Idaho, western Montana, northern Wyoming, that area, is great! I love warm, almost hot days cooling down to just slightly chilly nights. Like early morning temps that you can wear shorts and a t shirt with a hoodie. It is perfect around here right now. 80s and higher during the day, 60s or so at night. A few nights we might hit high 50s. 

I say go for it soon as school starts up. 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 7, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Question 3. Why is it the hospital's job to warehouse him? (note: This is a greater societal issue as it shouldn't be the hospital's job to take care of him).



Because EMS loves to slough off responsibility and generally have a vast misunderstanding of the acute care hospital environment....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 7, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Question 1, does he have a psychiatric or neurological illness of any kind? This is the entire "grave disability" section (and remember, if he does, to use your 4 point restraints).
> 
> Question 2. If issue 1 isn't a problem, is the patient happy to be there in that condition?
> 
> Question 3. Why is it the hospital's job to warehouse him? (note: This is a greater societal issue as it shouldn't be the hospital's job to take care of him).



#1: No. But the officer still wrote a 5250 hold. 

#2: We got clearance from our operations manager (our supervisors supervisor) to not use restraints. The patient wanted us to clean his house and stay there as his caregivers. The patient "just wanted to be at home" and "doesn't care about living conditions". Quotes are his actual words. 

#3: PDs request was to send him back to the hospital so he can get medically cleared and Social Services contacted to get him help at his house (a caregiver) or to put him in an assisted living home.  Last I heard the hospital was just going to get him a new electric wheel chair and send him home (not using our ambulance company because we refused to transport him back to his house in those living conditions.).


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 7, 2011)

firefite said:


> #1: No. But the officer still wrote a 5250 hold.



How did the officer write a 5250 for someone who isn't even on a 5150? 



> #2: We got clearance from our operations manager (our supervisors supervisor) to not use restraints. The patient wanted us to clean his house and stay there as his caregivers. The patient "just wanted to be at home" and "doesn't care about living conditions". Quotes are his actual words.


Wasn't your position that county protocol requires restraints? Can the ops supervisor override county protocol?

Oh, and if he wants the EMTs to stay as care givers, he's fairly clearly delusional, among other things (which means that the main answer to 1 is "yes"). 



> #3: PDs request was to send him back to the hospital so he can get medically cleared and Social Services contacted to get him help at his house (a caregiver) or to put him in an assisted living home.  Last I heard the hospital was just going to get him a new electric wheel chair and send him home (not using our ambulance company because we refused to transport him back to his house in those living conditions.).


Wasn't he just medically cleared?

You know what? Screw it, tie the police officers up with 5150 transports, and tie up the officer at the ED while putting just about every patient before his. Why is it the hospital's social services job to place this patient and not county social services job?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 7, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> How did the officer write a 5250 for someone who isn't even on a 5150?
> 
> Wasn't your position that county protocol requires restraints? Can the ops supervisor override county protocol?
> 
> ...



I have no clue how the officer was able to do it because it's not my job to fill it out. And to be honest I don't really care how he was able to do it. All I need to do my job is the paper with his signature on it and that's what I got. 

Once again just following the orders from the higher ups. I'm a replaceable EMT so I am not going to piss anyone in management off. 

Yes he was medically cleared but all 5150's 5250's have to go to the local hospital before any kind of psych facility or other medical facility. 

And once again it's not my job to play which social service is going to deal with him.

EDIT: I could see the news headlines if we left him 'Local Ambulance company leaves a severly disabled man for death in his feces covered house'.    Now that would not end nicely for me, my partner, and the company.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 7, 2011)

firefite said:


> I have no clue how the officer was able to do it because it's not my job to fill it out. And to be honest I don't really care how he was able to do it. All I need to do my job is the paper with his signature on it and that's what I got.


I just find it odd. On the bright side, you don't need the original paperwork for 5250s. 



> Once again just following the orders from the higher ups. I'm a replaceable EMT so I am not going to piss anyone in management off.
> 
> Yes he was medically cleared but all 5150's 5250's have to go to the local hospital before any kind of psych facility or other medical facility.


Yea... I just find it odd with the entire playing county policy off against company policy.

Similarly, I find it odd to take a patient back for clearance to the hospital that they just came from. 



> And once again it's not my job to play which social service is going to deal with him.


Never said it was, it's more of a commentary on how all the parts play together. 



> EDIT: I could see the news headlines if we left him 'Local Ambulance company leaves a severly disabled man for death in his feces covered house".    Now that would not end nicely for me, my partner, and the company.


It'll hurt for a couple of weeks, then everyone will stop caring when the next flashy thing comes up. Anyone remember the issue a few years ago with, if I recall correctly AMR followed shortly behind by Americare (or was it the opposite order?) for "dumping" patients at skid row (again, IIRC, one was shady and the other was a clear case of "this is where the patient says they lived)? Yea... anyone care anymore? This is also when the smart company comes out and just blantantly says, "We follow the wishes of our patients, even if we disagree with them. We can no more make decisions for elderly patients than we can unilaterally make decisions regarding your health care."


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 7, 2011)

The guy is a frequent flyer. But we never had an issue transporting him back because he always had a caretaker. Still don't know why he fired her. The police, hospital, and me/my partner all contacted EPS (elder protection services). Other then that there is nothing else we could do.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 7, 2011)

So far this shift I've had: SOR, drunk, helped the cops break into a house, injured person, MVA with entrapment, disregard enroute, and a DOA. It's been a busy shift.

Side note, excuse the enthusiasm, Brown will be here in a little over 12 hours!!!


----------



## nomofica (Aug 7, 2011)

Jesus, I haven't been on this website since November. :unsure:


----------



## Sasha (Aug 7, 2011)

nomofica said:


> Jesus, I haven't been on this website since November. :unsure:



Welcome back, you were missed. I hope you stick around!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 7, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> So far this shift I've had: SOR, drunk, helped the cops break into a house, injured person, MVA with entrapment, disregard enroute, and a DOA. It's been a busy shift.



Funny... I had a "I'll call 911, then refuse transport, then call them back 10 minutes later, but leave the scene before they get there, but then call them to my house 10 minutes after that and still not want to go to the hospital"




...


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 7, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Funny... I had a "I'll call 911, then refuse transport, then call them back 10 minutes later, but leave the scene before they get there, but then call them to my house 10 minutes after that and still not want to go to the hospital"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But...at least you didn't get to run through a tank and a half of fuel stuck in 12 hours of transfer hell.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 7, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> But...at least you didn't get to run through a tank and a half of fuel stuck in 12 hours of transfer hell.



What's with dispatch and taking trucks out of the most busy places to run transfers?  There's a reason why VZ has 6 trucks, you have 2.5, and K-town has 2.5.  How about they take some out of W, HLR or O-town? Jeez.




Not to mention dispatch refuses to follow the posting plan for VZ...


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 7, 2011)

Linuss said:


> What's with dispatch and taking trucks out of the most busy places to run transfers?  There's a reason why VZ has 6 trucks, you have 2.5, and K-town has 2.5.  How about they take some out of W, HLR or O-town? Jeez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was at HQ last night, so it was kinda expected, but the other truck shut down due to no staff, so we caught the full brunt of the Shep. Not to mention the night before I DID get pulled out of H-town to run transfers, I know dispatch didn't plan it but we had three hit back to back to back. They did at least send someone else to Parkland last night.

The really crappy part? I gotta be back at HQ at 1900 to start a 36 between there and H-town.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 7, 2011)

I have the next 5 days off since I took Tuesday off.




Then I go for a 24 in C.. 12 hours off.. then a mandated 12hr in WP.  Gah.  48 hours away from home and only geting paid for 36.


I wonder... do I get mileage for WP even though it's CLOSER to my house?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 7, 2011)

I swear bystanders/accident victims are like ADHD kindergardeners. Stopped at an accident and they kept trying to wander back into the road. Literally took them, sat them down and told them DO NOT move until a cop gets there and tells you that you can.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Aug 7, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I swear bystanders/accident victims are like ADHD kindergardeners. Stopped at an accident and they kept trying to wander back into the road. Literally took them, sat them down and told them DO NOT move until a cop gets there and tells you that you can.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Did you stop on duty or off duty?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 7, 2011)

Accident-gawker/stoppers are just as bad.  "Hey, let's walk up to the vehicle leaking fuel with glass and metal everywhere and ask the ambulance, fire engine and multiple cop cars if they need help!"


I just give them a stern "Go back to your vehicle". 



 I've found out that working in EMS, the way to get people to do what you want / need is to treat them like they're a little kid and you're the adult.  If you're nice, they'll ignore you.. if you're blunt, they might not like you but they'll listen.  Works for bystanders AND crazy patients alike.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 7, 2011)

On the job. We also got attacked by a dog. Wtf is it about today.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## nomofica (Aug 7, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Welcome back, you were missed. I hope you stick around!
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Thanks! I may just do that; can't cut EMS/FD out of my system that easily!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 7, 2011)

Yep most of my county seems to be on fire right now


----------



## CollegeBoy (Aug 7, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Funny... I had a "I'll call 911, then refuse transport, then call them back 10 minutes later, but leave the scene before they get there, but then call them to my house 10 minutes after that and still not want to go to the hospital"



In my service our protocol is that if we get called back to a house a second time in a 24 hour period, and they refuse transport again we are to remain on scene and call in an officer to give them a lecture on abusing the 911 system. Usually after hearing about fines and possible jail time they refuse to go.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 7, 2011)

When we were called to the house, it was about 1am and I had already nearly had a yelling match with them the first time on scene ("Why you asking me questions?  Don't ask me questions, just check my damn blood sugar!")   so I actually did call an officer to come on in with us.


Funny thing?  The officer is a Brit who used to be a Paramedic in the UK, so she understood completely.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 7, 2011)

I got pee on my boot.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## CollegeBoy (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm considering volunteering to go on a medical trip to a third world country again. Alot to consider since I got sick and almost died in Haiti. And my girlfriend would kill me if I died.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 7, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I got pee on my boot.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




It's raining.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I got pee on my boot.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Dating R. Kelly?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 7, 2011)

What is that sound? Oh my tummy rumbling. Im freaking starving.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## nomofica (Aug 7, 2011)

Sounds like somebody forgot to pack some food.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 7, 2011)

nomofica said:


> Sounds like somebody forgot to pack some food.



Not, i havent been to the store to stock lunchy things so im buying lunch

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 7, 2011)

Dolphins are just gay sharks.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 7, 2011)

City 3 calls Ambulance, Officers Brown #118549 Qual P and Brown 551200 Qual T for night shift


----------



## CollegeBoy (Aug 7, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Dolphins are just gay sharks.



sharks are just dolphins who are insecure about their sexuality


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Still trying to kill those New Yorks and taters I made on Friday


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 8, 2011)

I love those 0300 calls.....Heard another crew going on this one last night. 

"805 respond to milepost 123 on highway 789 for a male, down, lying in the ditch with a traffic cone on his head, breathing, RP unable to get a response from him."

They are in route for about 3 mins when fire calls them up.  

"805 this Engine 45. Subject states he is intoxicated, too tired to make it home and he is just sleeping it off. Refused any care. SO has him in custody and you can disregard."


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## foxfire (Aug 8, 2011)

today has been one of those days that keeps the bp high and the tongue with bite marks. If there is a electric wire to cross on the farm, the goats have jumped it. And if there is a hay stack to play on, they have covered it today. If there is something that can go haywire, it has or is fixing to.
 And it does not help that I am stressing out a tad bit about Wednesdays NREMT practicals exams.
sorry,just have to vent alittle............:mellow:


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 8, 2011)

I am home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 6 month tdy to fshtx is long enough... So glad to be back in my fire house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome home, thanks for your service!

Im assuming a tdy is something like a tour of duty or am i retarded?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 8, 2011)

Temporary duty.. so yes you are very close


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 8, 2011)

Whiskey training? 

FSHTX is Fort Sam Houston, ya?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 8, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Whiskey training?
> 
> FSHTX is Fort Sam Houston, ya?



Sounds like my kind of training


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Sounds like my kind of training



there was plenty of whiskey training at the riverwalk... and people that have been there know what i am talking about haha


----------



## fast65 (Aug 8, 2011)

EMT11KDL said:


> I am home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 6 month tdy to fshtx is long enough... So glad to be back in my fire house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Welcome back!!! Long time no see


----------



## ClarkKent (Aug 8, 2011)

This just in:
Husband buys his son an iPAD, daughter an iPOD, himself an iPHONE & his wife an iRON. She wasn't impressed even after he explained it can be integrated with the iWASH, iCOOK & iCLEAN network. This triggered the iNAG service, which totally wiped out the iSHAG function


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 8, 2011)

ClarkKent said:


> This just in:
> Husband buys his son an iPAD, daughter an iPOD, himself an iPHONE & his wife an iRON. She wasn't impressed even after he explained it can be integrated with the iWASH, iCOOK & iCLEAN network. This triggered the iNAG service, which totally wiped out the iSHAG function



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Aug 8, 2011)

Is enjoying having insurance.

Good news: my rx was only $3.58. 

Bad news: I have to take metformin for a while :-(


----------



## Sasha (Aug 8, 2011)

anjel1030 said:


> is enjoying having insurance.
> 
> Good news: My rx was only $3.58.
> 
> Bad news: I have to take metformin for a while :-(



pcos?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> pcos?



That and very high insulin levels


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 8, 2011)

EMT11KDL said:


> there was plenty of whiskey training at the riverwalk... and people that have been there know what i am talking about haha



Oh, bars galore! Pat O'Brians, Coyote Ugly, Mad Dogs, Howl at the Moon, just to name a few! Lol that was my district before I got to my current station  Always had some interesting calls at night between 11 and 3


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 8, 2011)

I dont remember who it was exactly that asked me but Atropine is in our protocol for Organophosphate poisoning and thats it.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> That and very high insulin levels



that sucks sorry love.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 8, 2011)

ClarkKent said:


> This just in:
> Husband buys his son an iPAD, daughter an iPOD, himself an iPHONE & his wife an iRON. She wasn't impressed even after he explained it can be integrated with the iWASH, iCOOK & iCLEAN network. This triggered the iNAG service, which totally wiped out the iSHAG function


Shouldn't the daughter get an iPAD and the son an iPOD?


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 8, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Shouldn't the daughter get an iPAD and the son an iPOD?



:rofl:


----------



## ClarkKent (Aug 8, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Shouldn't the daughter get an iPAD and the son an iPOD?



LOL, I did not come up with it, I found it on facebook and I had to repost it and share it.  But good call on that one!!!! ROFLMAO!!


----------



## tickle me doe face (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh I wish I may, I wish I might, be a hospitality events managment major for just one night!

Spending this evening with my nose buried in my emt book


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 9, 2011)

Brown went to some bloke who got a .45 in the noggin last night

You know the worst part? Brown had to lug the bloody Thomas Pack up two flights of stairs for nothing!

Man Brown is so sympathetic


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 9, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown went to some bloke who got a .45 in the noggin last night
> 
> You know the worst part? Brown had to lug the bloody Thomas Pack up two flights of stairs for nothing!
> 
> Man Brown is so sympathetic



They let you own firearms over there?


----------



## nomofica (Aug 9, 2011)

I had a really awesome time today. The girlfriend and I spent the entire day canoeing/fishing. It was really nice just to get out of the house and do something I haven't been able to do for years. I also had a nice long nap in the back of the truck on the way home haha.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 9, 2011)

Just fell...

Out of the ambulance.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 9, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Just fell...
> 
> Out of the ambulance.



On the bright side, if you hurt something there's an ambulance nearby.


----------



## exodus (Aug 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> On the bright side, if you hurt something there's an ambulance nearby.



And workmans comp.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 9, 2011)

I now remember why I have not missed ice baths


----------



## exodus (Aug 9, 2011)

Heading to occupational medicine at kaiser as soon as they call me back... Pretty scared about what's going to happen... And my back's killing me, ugh.


----------



## exodus (Aug 9, 2011)

One more post to 1,000....


----------



## EMT-23 (Aug 9, 2011)

im new to emtlife...how do i start a brand new thread??


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 9, 2011)

I love being the most senior EMT on the BLS units. My partner and I get the best shift with the best rig with the best dispatcher....

But we are the next two to move up to full time ALS which means we wont get to pick anything for a long time.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 9, 2011)

EMT-23 said:


> im new to emtlife...how do i start a brand new thread??



Welcome!  That is all.


----------



## EMT-23 (Aug 9, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Welcome!  That is all.



haha...thanks...no help...but still thanks...


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 9, 2011)

EMT-23 said:


> im new to emtlife...how do i start a brand new thread??



Click on the forum name that you want to post in, then click on this button on the top right.







However, try to do a search first or...


----------



## EMT-23 (Aug 9, 2011)

jpinfv said:


> click on the forum name that you want to post in, then click on this button on the top right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thanks


----------



## CollegeBoy (Aug 9, 2011)

I got shot at by a little kid and a BB gun today


----------



## tickle me doe face (Aug 9, 2011)

loving learning about chemistry!


----------



## CollegeBoy (Aug 9, 2011)

Watching my Cubbies trying to lose


----------



## apagea99 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dead tired - heading out to Miami Beach in the AM for some much needed R&R!


----------



## depri (Aug 9, 2011)

I ALMOST won a game of 21 today against a couple of friends of mine. Sunk a 2 ptr, and drano'd two of my three free throws, giving me 20. Choked on the third free throw, causing the ball to bounce off the rim, and was then tipped. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! :glare:

Oh well...it's all in fun and exercise/health. :lol:


----------



## Anjel (Aug 9, 2011)

depri said:


> I ALMOST won a game of 21 today against a couple of friends of mine. Sunk a 2 ptr, and drano'd two of my three free throws, giving me 20. Choked on the third free throw, causing the ball to bounce off the rim, and was then tipped. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! :glare:
> 
> Oh well...it's all in fun and exercise/health. :lol:



woah woah woah.

I dont think I understood any of that. No habla espanol


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 9, 2011)

Back at work for 1 night after being off for 4. So don't feel like being here. 

My partner told me I'm no longer allowed to have a night off unless he is off too. 


---
- Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## CollegeBoy (Aug 9, 2011)

depri said:


> I ALMOST won a game of 21 today against a couple of friends of mine. Sunk a 2 ptr, and drano'd two of my three free throws, giving me 20. Choked on the third free throw, causing the ball to bounce off the rim, and was then tipped. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! :glare:
> 
> Oh well...it's all in fun and exercise/health. :lol:



Don't worry depri, hablo espanol muy bien. Does kinda suck but hey look on the bright side, you probably made your friend's days that much better when you choked. Isn't that what EMS is about making peoples days that much better. Heck you do your job even when you aren't doing your job.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 9, 2011)

I hate it when that happens.

Thats why I refuse to play basketball.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 9, 2011)

FP-C exam at 0900 tmw.


----------



## depri (Aug 9, 2011)

CollegeBoy said:


> Don't worry depri, hablo espanol muy bien. Does kinda suck but hey look on the bright side, you probably made your friend's days that much better when you choked. Isn't that what EMS is about making peoples days that much better. Heck you do your job even when you aren't doing your job.



Haha this is true. Next time, though, I won't be so generous.


And good luck to you, usalsfyre!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 9, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> FP-C exam at 0900 tmw.



Good luck!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 10, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> FP-C exam at 0900 tmw.



Still on for drinks afterword?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> woah woah woah.
> 
> I dont think I understood any of that. No habla espanol



Yeah that's pretty much what I was thinking.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 10, 2011)

53 more minutes and this day is finally and officially over. I'm glad time only runs in one direction because this is one day I'll be happy to never see again.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 10, 2011)

Sir! Excuse me, sir! Oh, sorry, I thought you were a cheesy tot :rofl:


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 10, 2011)

usalsfyre FP-C


----------



## fast65 (Aug 10, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> usalsfyre FP-C



Well congratulations sir


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 10, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown went to some bloke who got a .45 in the noggin last night
> 
> You know the worst part? Brown had to lug the bloody Thomas Pack up two flights of stairs for nothing!
> 
> Man Brown is so sympathetic



This is exactly what happens when you ban personally owned firearms in a country. People will still get shot and killed. 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 10, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> usalsfyre FP-C



Man that was a fast test.



Now get on with FFL!


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> This is exactly what happens when you ban personally owned firearms in a country. People will still get shot and killed.
> 
> 
> Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.



:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:

Someone else understands!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 10, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> :beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:
> 
> Someone else understands!



Of course! How can you think that banning guns will reduce crime? Criminals are ALREADY not supposed to be able to get their mitts on a gun. How is banning the sale of them going to stop anything? 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Aug 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Of course! How can you think that banning guns will reduce crime? Criminals are ALREADY not supposed to be able to get their mitts on a gun. How is banning the sale of them going to stop anything?
> 
> 
> Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.



Yup. I did a paper my freshman year of college on gun control. When handguns were banned in DC the crime rate went up, not down.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Of course! How can you think that banning guns will reduce crime? Criminals are ALREADY not supposed to be able to get their mitts on a gun. How is banning the sale of them going to stop anything?



More importantly, imagine how long the riots in the UK would have lasted if the first home they broke into resulted in dead looters?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Weeeee. Put in an application at a not so local 911 service. Cross your fingers and toes for me folks!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Aprz (Aug 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Weeeee. Put in an application at a not so local 911 service. Cross your fingers and toes for me folks!
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


I'll even cross my eyes for you.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 10, 2011)

Aprz said:


> I'll even cross my eyes for you.


...and dot your Ts?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 10, 2011)

Aprz said:


> I'll even cross my eyes for you.



I actually crossed my eyes for a second felt like a dork and it kind a hurt lol.


----------



## tickle me doe face (Aug 10, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> i actually crossed my eyes for a second felt like a dork and it kind a hurt lol.



lol!


----------



## tickle me doe face (Aug 10, 2011)

I have two job apps in right now as well, non EMS though......


----------



## tickle me doe face (Aug 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Weeeee. Put in an application at a not so local 911 service. Cross your fingers and toes for me folks!
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Willd do!


----------



## exodus (Aug 10, 2011)

I applied at an ER yesterday.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 10, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Oh, bars galore! Pat O'Brians, Coyote Ugly, Mad Dogs, Howl at the Moon, just to name a few! Lol that was my district before I got to my current station  Always had some interesting calls at night between 11 and 3



O do is miss Pat O'Brians and Coyote Ugly... :beerchug:


----------



## tickle me doe face (Aug 10, 2011)

I will be taking the NREMT on September 22!


----------



## foxfire (Aug 10, 2011)

had one of those "ahhhhhh!" Moments you see in commercials for windows PC stuff. 
Today was NREMT practicals examinations and I was slightly stressed out over it. About half way throught the second oral case, I realized that I actually knew and understood what I was talking about. And better yet, could probably intelligently explain it to someone else.  Sure made the rest of the stations a lot easier.
I know it sounds dumb, but I thought it was funny. Here my teachers had been pouring info into my head and it all of sudden clicks for me at the very end. No wonder my family think I am looney.:blush:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 10, 2011)

My bro just left for his interview for Quility of life officer. He is finally on his way to becoming an officer.


----------



## exodus (Aug 10, 2011)

Also just applied at a clinic


----------



## tickle me doe face (Aug 10, 2011)

exodus said:


> Also just applied at a clinic



Good Luck!


----------



## exodus (Aug 10, 2011)

My mom just also offered to pay for a Phlebotomy Course.... hm.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 10, 2011)

exodus said:


> My mom just also offered to pay for a Phlebotomy Course.... hm.



Did you ever make it to Kaiser?


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 10, 2011)

coroner was a busy man in my town today


----------



## tickle me doe face (Aug 10, 2011)

foxfire said:


> had one of those "ahhhhhh!" Moments you see in commercials for windows PC stuff.
> Today was NREMT practicals examinations and I was slightly stressed out over it. About half way throught the second oral case, I realized that I actually knew and understood what I was talking about. And better yet, could probably intelligently explain it to someone else.  Sure made the rest of the stations a lot easier.
> I know it sounds dumb, but I thought it was funny. Here my teachers had been pouring info into my head and it all of sudden clicks for me at the very end. No wonder my family think I am looney.:blush:



lol! I love those moments!


----------



## tickle me doe face (Aug 10, 2011)

heard back from the first of the 2 jobs i applied for, didn't get it..... this time
:unsure:


----------



## exodus (Aug 10, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Did you ever make it to Kaiser?



Somewhat, sup refused to fill out paperwork and demanded another's dr's note. So I went in and they called a PA for me and got my original note extended. Today I went in to work and filled out comp paperwork and went to the company Chirporactor... He did RoM testing and I had no pain so he cleared me out for work. So I'm starting out on a clean slate and if something happens, I can go from that one spot instead of having to date back to where I was and the history of the injury. 

But now I"m determined to get out of there and into a new company. Closer to home hopefully.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 10, 2011)

exodus said:


> Somewhat, sup refused to fill out paperwork and demanded another's dr's note. So I went in and they called a PA for me and got my original note extended. Today I went in to work and filled out comp paperwork and went to the company Chirporactor... He did RoM testing and I had no pain so he cleared me out for work. So I'm starting out on a clean slate and if something happens, I can go from that one spot instead of having to date back to where I was and the history of the injury.
> 
> But now I"m determined to get out of there and into a new company. Closer to home hopefully.



Well at least you get to start out on a new slate now. Best of luck to you.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 10, 2011)

Our new opening list came out...we're short 15% of our field staff


----------



## saskvolunteer (Aug 10, 2011)

First shift working in the ER at the Regional Trauma, etc. Centre tomorrow. Looking forward to it. 


---
- Sent from my pencil and paper.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Fried egg on top of leftover pizza... mmmmmmmm


----------



## depri (Aug 10, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Fried egg on top of leftover pizza... mmmmmmmm



I actually find that quite delicious sounding. I'll keep that one in mind.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 10, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Our new opening list came out...we're short 15% of our field staff



Psh... only 3 of the positions are on MY side of the system (The GOOD side!)



But apparently I didn't get one of the WP medic spots... damnit.  That could have saved me $15 a month in gas!


----------



## Anjel (Aug 10, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Fried egg on top of leftover pizza... mmmmmmmm



Gross...

On another note...

New shift is 830 to 2330 wednesday through saturday. Yay for working every single weekend.

And another note: 

Got the wind knocked out of me by a 83 y.o lady who I didnt believe  when she said "im gonna punch you". Lol got me right smack dab in the middle of the chest.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 10, 2011)

I look like a lobster!


----------



## foxfire (Aug 10, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Fried egg on top of leftover pizza... mmmmmmmm


Sounds gross, but it might be tasty too. Home gonna have to try it some time.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 10, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Sounds gross, but it might be tasty too. Home gonna have to try it some time.



All it needs is a little Nutella to top it off


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Gross...
> 
> On another note...
> 
> ...



My 82 year old dad popped the 93 pound ICU nurse in the shoulder a few weeks ago. My dad either pulled the punch or that little gal was a lot tougher than she looked cuz not only did she not go cartwheeling across the room but she didn't even flinch. I found out later it was the poor gals first day in ICU.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 10, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Sounds gross, but it might be tasty too. Home gonna have to try it some time.



Make sure you throw some black pepper on top of the egg



depri said:


> I actually find that quite delicious sounding. I'll keep that one in mind.



That's the spirit!


----------



## exodus (Aug 11, 2011)

Thinking everything was good, got a call...

Suspended pending further investigation from absences, apparently they can hold absences with dr's notes after being hurt at work against you....  Oh, and I only have 6 absences including the 3 from this injury in 12 months.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 11, 2011)

Dude they tried to write me up for having to stay home once, because I had a UTI so bad I literally had to pee every five minutes. Sometimes companies suck.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 11, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Gross...
> 
> On another note...
> 
> ...



The weekends aren't bad. I've worked every weekend for a long, long time.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 11, 2011)

Just another rainy day in Florida.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 11, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Just another rainy day in Florida.



Thanks for rubbing it in, @ss . 

(haven't seen significant rain or temps less than 100 in close to a month).


----------



## Anjel (Aug 11, 2011)

Days like today I love Michigan. 

It is a breezy 67 degrees. LOVE IT!!!!



P.S.. Whoever invented Metformin is of the devil.


----------



## tickle me doe face (Aug 11, 2011)

looks good for the second job i applied for!

Was asked to submit a schedule and availability when I come in for my interview!

So Excited!


----------



## tickle me doe face (Aug 11, 2011)

I hate having to take sexual harassment classes!<_<


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 11, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in, @ss .
> 
> (haven't seen significant rain or temps less than 100 in close to a month).



Seconded -_-


----------



## Anjel (Aug 11, 2011)

tickle me doe face said:


> I hate having to take sexual harassment classes!<_<



.... Why do u have to take those?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 11, 2011)

65 degrees and overcast... Wonderful weather...


----------



## fast65 (Aug 11, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> 65 degrees and overcast... Wonderful weather...



Sunny and around 67 degrees, very nice


----------



## depri (Aug 11, 2011)

Overcast and 77. Oh how I love this MS weather. More random than a random number generator. Should be a good day up at the track today.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Clear one way and overcast the other. 98 is the current temp at 10:30am :sad:


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 11, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Seconded -_-



Ummm. Thirded. 

I really need to redo the wiring on our free boat so we can use it but I really don't feel like laying on the floor of it when it's 100+ out and there isn't any shade over it. 


---
- Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 11, 2011)

Finally cooling off here.  84.  Went mountain biking this morning and had epic gear fail and had a nice walk with my bike thru the woods. h34r: and I really like this icon.......


----------



## fast65 (Aug 11, 2011)

WickedGood said:


> Finally cooling off here.  84.  Went mountain biking this morning and had epic gear fail and had a nice walk with my bike thru the woods. h34r: and I really like this icon.......



I hate it when that happens.

Isn't it odd how there are so many people that call EMS for trivial reasons and then :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: and moan about every treatment you want to do. But then the people who have a legitimate reason to call tell you "I really wasn't sure if I should call or not."


----------



## Sasha (Aug 11, 2011)

Just used the phrase "im sorry are you asking me to commit fraud?"

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Just used the phrase "im sorry are you asking me to commit fraud?"
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



And the answer was?


----------



## tickle me doe face (Aug 11, 2011)

just finished sexual harrassment class.

My test taking strategy is if any of the answers makes me laugh, it's probably not the correct answer.

If it seems like somthing Barney Stinson would do, then dont pick that answer.

:rofl:


----------



## tickle me doe face (Aug 11, 2011)

tickle me doe face said:


> just finished sexual harrassment class.
> 
> My test taking strategy is if any of the answers makes me laugh, it's probably not the correct answer.
> 
> ...



well, i failed the test but passed on my 8th attempt!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 11, 2011)

tickle me doe face said:


> tickle me doe face said:
> 
> 
> > just finished sexual harrassment class.
> ...




Did someone forget to log out of their main account?


----------



## tickle me doe face (Aug 11, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Troll?



No, the test was hard.

It asked all sorts of statistics and stuff that wasn't common knowledge.

I didnt pay attention because i thought i could pass the test guessing


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 11, 2011)

Just ran 2.5 miles at a 9:48/mile pace, which for my fat old self is a total record.  At this pace, I'm going to shave 6 or 7 minutes off my next 5K.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## JPINFV (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## fast65 (Aug 12, 2011)

Very funny, I got a good laugh out of it :lol:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 12, 2011)

Told the scheduler I'd fill in some holes. Told my friend I'd cover some shifts. Ended up with:

Sunday night 18-06
Monday night 18-06
Tuesday night 18-06
Wednesday 06-18
Thursday 06-18
Friday 06-18
Friday night 22-06
Saturday night 22-06

Then of course I really shouldnt complain. Sunday morning I'll be leaving for another week of vacation! w00t!!!


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 12, 2011)

Holy overtime batman!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 12, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Holy overtime batman!



I think we can pay for that trip now!


----------



## coastiewifejenna (Aug 12, 2011)

*Bwaha*

So for starters the postee above me's tag line is awesome.

But I was going to ask where the best place to get a new star of life sticker but with a cardiac strip.  I would prefer a pink one but purple would be fine too


----------



## Anjel (Aug 12, 2011)

coastiewifejenna said:


> So for starters the postee above me's tag line is awesome.
> 
> But I was going to ask where the best place to get a new star of life sticker but with a cardiac strip.  I would prefer a pink one but purple would be fine too



Amazon.com will be your best bet


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 12, 2011)

coastiewifejenna said:


> So for starters the postee above me's tag line is awesome.
> 
> But I was going to ask where the best place to get a new star of life sticker but with a cardiac strip.  I would prefer a pink one but purple would be fine too



Just bought this for my car:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0045VHWVU

Was gonna use the NREMT sticker they gave us, but I felt it was a bit tacky, but I'm still on the fence.

I'll prolly end up getting an extra NREMT sticker, one for my car, the other for my laptop.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 12, 2011)

On amazon there is a star of life with the heart thing through it but its an american flag. Just message them and ask for pink.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 12, 2011)

sunburn has moved to the itchy stage... owwieee!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 12, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> sunburn has moved to the itchy stage... owwieee!



Soon it will be peeling. Youre lucky im not there, i compulsively pick at peeling sunburns. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Aprz (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll start the bid with $5. You guys know what I'm talking about.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 12, 2011)

Kate (Mrs Brown) has authorised Brown to put in $10


----------



## Sasha (Aug 12, 2011)

What are we betting on?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 12, 2011)

troll song, sung to the thong song.

Ooh dat post so scandalous
And ya know another poster couldn't handle it
See me shakin my head like who's dis bish
With a post on the forum so ridiculous

Uh
Ya like to post the controversial stuff
And work everybody up in a huff
Not just trollin' but 
Actin' a little loca.


Yeeeah that was a little lame but I'm bored.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 12, 2011)

And incentives are being offered again to pick up shifts. $20/hr for some EMT shifts and $150 plus normal pay for other shifts


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 12, 2011)

firefite said:


> And incentives are being offered again to pick up shifts. $20/hr for some EMT shifts and $150 plus normal pay for other shifts



Yes, please.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 12, 2011)

Over time here is paid at 1.5x


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 12, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Over time here is paid at 1.5x



OT is also 1.5x here. Anything over 12 hours in the same day is 2x. But incentives can be anything from (pick your partner, pick your unit, 1.5x, 2x, $50-$200, lunch and dinner paid for, work this day and you will get this day off, etc)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sasha said:


> What are we betting on?



Not sure.....


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## exodus (Aug 12, 2011)

firefite said:


> And incentives are being offered again to pick up shifts. $20/hr for some EMT shifts and $150 plus normal pay for other shifts



Tell them to hire me on and I'll work whatever shifts they want without any incentive -.-


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 12, 2011)

exodus said:


> Tell them to hire me on and I'll work whatever shifts they want without any incentive -.-



We just hired about 6 more EMTs and just did skills testing for 3 medic spots. No


----------



## exodus (Aug 12, 2011)

Yay for waiting lists.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 12, 2011)

firefite said:


> And incentives are being offered again to pick up shifts. $20/hr for some EMT shifts and $150 plus normal pay for other shifts



Oh god! Where??? I'll be right there! 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, tonight was interesting. We responded to a residence and when we got there, there were 3 raccoons sitting out front eating out of a dish. Then I had a pt. tell me that she's sure she doesn't have diabetes anymore, unless she contracted it again :blink:


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 13, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Well, tonight was interesting. We responded to a residence and when we got there, there were 3 raccoons sitting out front eating out of a dish. Then I had a pt. tell me that she's sure she doesn't have diabetes anymore, unless she contracted it again :blink:



LOL. 
Pet 'coons.
Now whars that 'coon dog?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 13, 2011)

I need a fricken BREAK!


----------



## exodus (Aug 13, 2011)

Go into work Tuesday afternoon to see what they're going to do with me... I wasn't told to bring in my pager or uniforms so maybe that's a good sign?


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I need a fricken BREAK!




I need a fricken job!


----------



## fast65 (Aug 13, 2011)

JPINFV,

That chart you posted a few days ago seems to be a hit, I've seen links to your blog from a few different facebook groups 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## socalmedic (Aug 13, 2011)

back from vacation and not looking forward to going back to work.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 13, 2011)

Frank is happieeeeeeee!!!!!! :-D :-D :-D


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## depri (Aug 13, 2011)

WickedGood said:


> I need a fricken job!



Fricken ditto!


----------



## Anjel (Aug 13, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Frank is happieeeeeeee!!!!!! :-D :-D :-D
> 
> 
> Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.



What does that feel like? What is this happiiee you speak of? It all but a distant memory for me. Before 60-72hr work weeks and wedding planning lol


----------



## Sasha (Aug 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> What does that feel like? What is this happiiee you speak of? It all but a distant memory for me. Before 60-72hr work weeks and wedding planning lol



I would kill to have your problems.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 13, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Frank is happieeeeeeee!!!!!! :-D :-D



Thats it, no jocularity allowed here mate, we are going to have to get Kate to hold you down and tickle you until all the happiness is depleted

We will lash Mrs Lights to a chair and make her watch too 

*Brown goes in search of Mrs Brown and to see how many stops it takes to get to Spokane, WA


----------



## Sasha (Aug 13, 2011)

Why do people troll internet forums? Are their lives so sad and pathetic that they cant find anything better to do than make mischief on the web?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 13, 2011)

fast65 said:


> JPINFV,
> 
> That chart you posted a few days ago seems to be a hit, I've seen links to your blog from a few different facebook groups
> 
> Sent from my mobile command center




Hehe... yea... You never know who's going to pick up posts and it can be a pain to generate traffic.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I would kill to have your problems.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I know I know. Im whining. 

Id be fine if I didnt feel like my body was run over by a truck, backed over, and ran over again. 

Between running into walls, falling down stairs, and falling out of ambulances this week I am about done.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I know I know. Im whining.
> 
> Id be fine if I didnt feel like my body was run over by a truck, backed over, and ran over again.
> 
> Between running into walls, falling down stairs, and falling out of ambulances this week I am about done.


You haven't been run over by an ambulance yet...


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 13, 2011)

I can fix that...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2011)

My oh my. My partner decided to accidentally spill a bottle of ice cold water on her crouch. So back to the station to get a loaner uniform for the day.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I know I know. Im whining.
> 
> Id be fine if I didnt feel like my body was run over by a truck, backed over, and ran over again.
> 
> Between running into walls, falling down stairs, and falling out of ambulances this week I am about done.



I do that crap on a good week!


Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Aug 13, 2011)

Im still fuming we had to wait for a friggin nurse to finish eating before they would let the patient have her meds amd go. Fuuuuming.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Im still fuming we had to wait for a friggin nurse to finish eating before they would let the patient have her meds amd go. Fuuuuming.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I actually like that. It let's us finish all our paperwork while at the hospital instead of trying to do it in the rig.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 13, 2011)

I dont. You called us, you decided pick up time. It puts us behind when we are busy and irritates dispatch.30 minutes waiting at the hospital could have been 30 minutes of us getting and eating lunch.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Aug 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I can fix that...



An AMBULANCE...... not a wagon...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> My oh my. My partner decided to accidentally spill a bottle of ice cold water on her crouch. So back to the station to get a loaner uniform for the day.



It's just water! And besides, I thought it was like 120* where you are. Just have her stand out in the sun for a few minutes. 

Sheesh! Women.....

Jk jk jk! They are wonderful...... 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> It's just water! And besides, I thought it was like 120* where you are. Just have her stand out in the sun for a few minutes.
> 
> Sheesh! Women.....
> 
> ...



It's 112* right now haha. I know it's just water but she is driving right now and told me to shut up and stop laughing :unsure:


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> It's 112* right now haha. I know it's just water but she is driving right now and told me to shut up and stop laughing :unsure:



Where are you from?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2011)

SnaKiZe said:


> Where are you from?



Palm Springs


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> It's 112* right now haha. I know it's just water but she is driving right now and told me to shut up and stop laughing :unsure:



Palm Springs? I used to spend the entire month of march there with my grand parents. Ha ha! 

And sheesh! It's so dry there she doesn't even need a few minutes! Just tie her down supine outside for a minute in 112* heat with a 2% RH and she will be begging you to pour more ice water down her crotch. Lol! 

Ha ha ha! Oh I love it! She will be soaked for longer by going to the station for a new uniform then if she stood outside! Ha ha ha! 

I'm sorry.....I'm feeling like being difficult and ornery today. Lol!

Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> Palm Springs



That's so weird that Palm Springs is hotter than it is here now...
then again we have thunderstorms en route ;D ^_^


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 13, 2011)

Stephanie. said:


> Hi.



How do you do?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2011)

SnaKiZe said:


> That's so weird that Palm Springs is hotter than it is here now...
> then again we have thunderstorms en route ;D ^_^



Right now we have sun, sun, and what's that? More sun.


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 13, 2011)

SnaKiZe said:


> How do you do?



How do I do what? :rofl:


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 13, 2011)

Stephanie never talks to me anymore


----------



## Sasha (Aug 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Stephanie never talks to me anymore



Thats because youre some creepy guy in a wagon

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 13, 2011)

Seven years ago today Hurricane Charley made landfall just one county south of me.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 13, 2011)

I got pepper spray backlash at a drunken riot last night


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 13, 2011)

Stephanie. said:


> How do I do what? :rofl:



I meant it as a greeting haha


----------



## Aprz (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh snap, saw the location changed. Raising the Browns to $15!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 13, 2011)

I have frooooyooo

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2011)

6 hours and not a single call yet. We already went to the hospital 3 times hoping they had a patient coming out or something. Sooo bored


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 13, 2011)

Stage collapse at Indiana State Fair during Sugarland concert.


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 13, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Stage collapse at Indiana State Fair during Sugarland concert.



waiiiiittt, the stage collapsed? holy hell.
Better fire the stage manager.

EDIT:
Question:

what is a WHACKER? D:


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 13, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Stage collapse at Indiana State Fair during Sugarland concert.



Got a link. Reports said high winds are to blame and they were trying to evacuate people to safety. 

http://www.wthr.com/story/15262930/stage-collapses-at-state-fairgrounds


---
- Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 13, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Got a link. Reports said high winds are to blame and they were trying to evacuate people to safety.
> 
> http://www.wthr.com/story/15262930/stage-collapses-at-state-fairgrounds
> 
> ...



Oh my...
That's unfortunate...
I curseth thee nature...


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 13, 2011)

It is a good thing the Browns weren't at the Fair this late .... 

Although, it would give Mrs Brown that life insurance she is so desperately after


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 13, 2011)

The Browns were at the State Fair today until 1730.  I called into both the full time and part time jobs to see if I was needed... MrBrown is happy I wasn't needed.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 13, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> MrBrown is happy I wasn't needed.



Brown is *extremely* happy that Mrs Brown is not needed 

Brown likes Mrs Brown safe at home with Brown


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 13, 2011)

Mrs Brown has a new love - ANZAC bikkies, aint that right Kate?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c31YNZ6sh00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 14, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Mrs Brown has a new love - ANZAC bikkies, aint that right Kate?



Ohhhhhh!!!! I love them things!!!


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 14, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Stephanie never talks to me anymore



What do you want to talk about?

&& it 'twas you who stopped talking to me- right after I threatened to "screen shot and post" what you text/say to me!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 14, 2011)

And I said I wasn't scurred!


Not like that text would get me in trouble


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 14, 2011)

Linuss said:


> And I said I wasn't scurred!
> 
> 
> Not like that text would get me in trouble



Stalker.  Come party in the chat with me.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey, I know where you work... and the other place you work... and live... and hang out... but that doesn't mean I'm a stalker!


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 14, 2011)

Learning more about the stage collapse at the Indiana State Fair.  Posting videos, audio and images up at Skywarn Online: goo.gl/5YXTX

The (edited) audio is awesome.  Great handling of the MCI.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 14, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Learning more about the stage collapse at the Indiana State Fair.  Posting videos, audio and images up at Skywarn Online: goo.gl/5YXTX
> 
> The (edited) audio is awesome.  Great handling of the MCI.



Wow, some pretty interesting audio right there.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 14, 2011)

19:22... that guy has an attitude.


I'm also surprised that someone requested transport for 2 greens and a yellow when there were still reds waiting to be transported...


----------



## Nerdy66 (Aug 14, 2011)

How is it that I can be 10 hrs into my shift and only had one call? I'm so bored and my partner is REALLY starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 14, 2011)

Linuss said:


> 19:22... that guy has an attitude.
> 
> 
> I'm also surprised that someone requested transport for 2 greens and a yellow when there were still reds waiting to be transported...



Maybe I should finish my MCI training...
But idk, maybe the outcome of the reds weren't too bright? =/


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 14, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Learning more about the stage collapse at the Indiana State Fair.  Posting videos, audio and images up at Skywarn Online: goo.gl/5YXTX
> 
> The (edited) audio is awesome.  Great handling of the MCI.



The uniformity of radio traffic is excellent.  Obvious good training, even though they kept having that pesky mayday.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 14, 2011)

Linuss said:


> 19:22... that guy has an attitude.
> 
> 
> I'm also surprised that someone requested transport for 2 greens and a yellow when there were still reds waiting to be transported...



Total attitude, but command attituded him right back.  Amusing when 5 or 6 units would call command in order, and with the editing sounded like he just said "go ahead."


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 14, 2011)

And can I just say that I wish they would say OK instead of clear?  Is that official NIMS language?  Where does that come from?


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 14, 2011)

Linuss said:


> .....I'm also surprised that someone requested transport for 2 greens and a yellow when there were still reds waiting to be transported...



Who was making the request?

You should be making requests when you have the need.  You get the transports when Transportation is ready to transport what you have (Red, Yellow or Green).  So make Transportation aware of what you have, and when all the Red and Yellows are transported, then Transportation can start working through the Greens.



SnaKiZe said:


> Maybe I should finish my MCI training...
> But idk, maybe the outcome of the reds weren't too bright? =/



Then they wouldn't have been red. ^_^



abckidsmom said:


> And can I just say that I wish they would say OK instead of clear?  Is that official NIMS language?  Where does that come from?



I've always used clear.  Means I've copied what was said and am done (clear) with the individual I'm talking to.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I'm also surprised that someone requested transport for 2 greens and a yellow when there were still reds waiting to be transported...



i believe he said that he needs transportation for 2 greens and a yellow when they become available.

And ive always said copy (when i heard and understand what someone said) and then clear when i am clear from something like a hospital.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 14, 2011)

As long as no one says, "over and out." Anyone who uses that phrase needs to be drawn and quartered.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 14, 2011)

Around here we say copy when we understand something. To end a conversation we end with our unit number and dispatch answers with the time.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 14, 2011)

Dispatch never uses clear around here, clear means you get to go home.

We use copy, and if we are feeling really spunky at night when all the supers are gone "copy that captain" or "roger that" 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> As long as no one says, "over and out." Anyone who uses that phrase needs to be drawn and quartered.



Along with "be advised" and "advise". I cant stand to hear these. Useless filler. 

Usually we just say copy. If I wanna aggravate our dispatcher I'll still say 10-4. Most of the fire departments around say "received" which for some reason I find annoying. 


---
- Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 14, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Along with "be advised" and "advise". I cant stand to hear these. Useless filler.
> 
> Usually we just say copy. If I wanna aggravate our dispatcher I'll still say 10-4. Most of the fire departments around say "received" which for some reason I find annoying.
> 
> ...




The problem with "over and out" is that it's a contradiction. You can't be both "over" and "out" at the same time since "over" means "I'm done transmitting and expect a reply" and "out" means "I'm done transmitting and don't expect a reply."

I'll justify "be advised" since it turns off the mental automatic mode and says, "Hey, what's coming next isn't one of the standard transmissions that you're expecting."


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 14, 2011)

Both at my current agency and at AMR, we say "Received" if we understand what has been said.




JPINFV said:


> As long as no one says, "over and out." Anyone who uses that phrase needs to be drawn and quartered.



When I want to annoy dispatch, I always finish with "Roger wilco, over and out".


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 14, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Both at my current agency and at AMR, we say "Received" if we understand what has been said.".



Must be a Texas thing. 

I could understand if what is being is said after if is really but usually it isn't so it's useless filler. Besides if you called me on the radio specifically I'm listening to you anyway so the person already has my attention. 

Just an old pet peeve from when I was a dispatcher. 


---
- Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 14, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Must be a Texas thing.
> 
> I could understand if what is being is said after if is really but usually it isn't so it's useless filler. Besides if you called me on the radio specifically I'm listening to you anyway so the person already has my attention.
> 
> ...



True, especially since where I worked the most as an EMT we didn't even do a proper hail. Unit 75 on scene. <dispatch clicks mic to confirm>. Of course even that was useless filler once we got MDTs.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 14, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Must be a Texas thing.
> 
> I could understand if what is being is said after if is really but usually it isn't so it's useless filler. Besides if you called me on the radio specifically I'm listening to you anyway so the person already has my attention.
> 
> ...



Agree completely, but if you don't acknowledge dispatch around here they will repeat, and repeat, and repeat....


----------



## Sasha (Aug 14, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Agree completely, but if you don't acknowledge dispatch around here they will repeat, and repeat, and repeat....



"148 did you copy?*beat... add snarky tone* 148 one four eight..."


----------



## CollegeBoy (Aug 14, 2011)

My girlfriend broke up with me today.

Said that I am controlling and bossy by asking to talk to her for 5-10 minutes a day.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 14, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Agree completely, but if you don't acknowledge dispatch around here they will repeat, and repeat, and repeat....



Gah... or when Trevor gets in his habit of giving extremely detailed directions to a call that you didn't ask for, and have to wait till he finishes just so you can say on scene...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 14, 2011)

I always said "okay" to acknowledge the dispatcher at my last job.

For example, the dispatcher would say, "Medic 7, you're cancelled." I'd reply, "7 okay" 

I was the only one who did it. Now, everyone there does it. I guess I'm a trend setter. 

I only did it because I hated "copy", "received" and.. Oh Christ, save me from the ever popular "10-4".


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 14, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> I always said "okay" to acknowledge the dispatcher at my last job.
> 
> For example, the dispatcher would say, "Medic 7, you're cancelled." I'd reply, "7 okay"
> 
> ...



One place I worked, everyone just keyed the mic on the console and said loudly "TEVoh!"  Very slick, ghetto, and completely annoying to anyone who's never worked there.

One guy where I work right now says "Medic 1, message received."

And if the dispatcher doesn't acknowledge with a time stamp, he likes to ask what the time is.  "Medic 1 on scene"  "Copy, I show you on scene."  "Medic 1, do you have the time?"


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 14, 2011)

Got pork chops marinating in the fridge for my crews tomorrow. Hopefully everyone will get the chance for chow h34r:


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 14, 2011)

I was lazy tonight, and just grabbed something microwavable out of the freezer, so those pork chops sound yummy!


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 14, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> I was lazy tonight, and just grabbed something microwavable out of the freezer, so those pork chops sound yummy!



What you couldn't slap Brown around to make you something? 

Remind Brown to go to Meijer to pick up some of those healthy, fresh ingredients


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sweet my balloon pump turned into a post op cabg /c balloon pump.  I'll be flying solo with balloons after tonight!!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 14, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> What you couldn't slap Brown around to make you something?
> 
> Remind Brown to go to Meijer to pick up some of those healthy, fresh ingredients



Wait, food comes in other forms than prepackaged frozen?


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 14, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Wait, food comes in other forms than prepackaged frozen?



Yes, not all food is frozen like oh Brown doesn't know .... ANZAC bikkies?!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 14, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> ANZAC bikkies?!



ANZAC cookies!!!!!!!!!!! I want!!!!!!!


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 14, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> ANZAC cookies!!!!!!!!!!! I want!!!!!!!



Brown can arrange that .... we will get Brown's mum to send over a pallet load 

Frank, do you want any ANZAC bikkies?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 14, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown can arrange that .... we will get Brown's mum to send over a pallet load



Whittaker's too?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 14, 2011)

500!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 15, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown can arrange that .... we will get Brown's mum to send over a pallet load
> 
> Frank, do you want any ANZAC bikkies?



Oh PLEASE yes!!!! I freaking love those!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 15, 2011)

Is it odd that I look forward to the case study and accompanying questions to go along with it that we are sent home with every weekend from school? :blink: I find them fascinating.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 15, 2011)

Stretching out a call dootdeedoooo. Hope this is our last one cause its my seventh. Damn short transports.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 15, 2011)

Had a terrific day today, and then I found out that my dear love of a nephew (16 yo) not only has a part time job but he PASSED HIS EMT-B!!!!!!!!

What should I give him as a gift?  I am so proud I could burst.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Stretching out a call dootdeedoooo. Hope this is our last one cause its my seventh. Damn short transports.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Do you ever get antsy doing that? I tend not to do it unless I'm on OT or its night and we basically have to to get paidpaid


----------



## Sasha (Aug 15, 2011)

Nope. Stretching it so its my last call. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Nope. Stretching it so its my last call.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



This usually bites me in the @ss...

"Maroon medic 11, it looks like your gonna be closer to this call"

:facepalm:


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> This usually bites me in the @ss...
> 
> "Maroon medic 11, it looks like your gonna be closer to this call"
> 
> :facepalm:



If we're dropping a patient off in T-city, we get in and out as fast as we can and back across the county line, lest they drop a transfer on us...

That's why I like taking patients to Dallas... we NEVER get stuck taking someone back


----------



## Anjel (Aug 15, 2011)

So what is there to do in and around Anniston, AL? 

I leave sunday for the Centers for Disaster Prepardness CBRNE training, and get the nights to explore lol


----------



## Sasha (Aug 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> This usually bites me in the @ss...
> 
> "Maroon medic 11, it looks like your gonna be closer to this call"
> 
> :facepalm:



They got an eight call out of us. Grrr.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 15, 2011)

Ambulance calls City 3
City 3, Mt Eden Rd, returning
City 3, priority one, Westmere, two echo (anaphylaxis)

*Brown grabs map book

OK Black let blind Brown see, go up Dominion Rd, left onto Ponsonby Rd, left again into Richmond, hang on ....

*Brown looks at MDT

Hmm, patient at back of house, down small hallway, patient weighs 200kg, patient not breathing, 

Ambulance calls City 3
City 3, Dominion Rd, responding
City 3, redirect, priority one, Grey Lyn, code twenty four (childbirth)

*Brown looks at map book

OK Black, go up Dominion Rd, left into Ponsonby, left again into Richmond, then fourth left into Williamson Ave

*Brown looks at MDT

Hmm OK lets have a squiz Black, patient breathing, does not weigh 200kg, not down small hallway at back of house, contraction ten minutes apart ... 

Oh praise Jeebus! Brown is saved!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 15, 2011)

My ambulance company confuses me sometimes. We cover 2,400 square miles. Most of our coverage area is desert with heavy off road use. None of our ambulances are 4 wheel drive. The only vehicle we have that is 4 wheel drive is the supervisor truck and some personal employees trucks. 

It would make sence to get at least 1 or 2 ambulances that are 4 wheel drive. Because hiking into a scene x amount of miles is getting old...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 15, 2011)

firefite said:


> My ambulance company confuses me sometimes. We cover 2,400 square miles. Most of our coverage area is desert with heavy off road use. None of our ambulances are 4 wheel drive. The only vehicle we have that is 4 wheel drive is the supervisor truck and some personal employees trucks.
> 
> It would make sence to get at least 1 or 2 ambulances that are 4 wheel drive. Because hiking into a scene x amount of miles is getting old...



4 wheel drive is expensive and your feet are cheep


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 15, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> 4 wheel drive is expensive and your feet are cheep



Good point..... But the helicopter ride for the patient isn't


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 15, 2011)

firefite said:


> Good point..... But the helicopter ride for the patient isn't



Yeah but your boss isn't paying for that either is he


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 15, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Yeah but your boss isn't paying for that either is he



Once again good point. I'm gonna have to start bringing my camelback to work


----------



## foxfire (Aug 15, 2011)

Had a really weird dream during my noon siesta. Dreamed that I was working with Johnny and Roy in the seventies era.  It was really wierd, I can almost swear that everything was time period correct.  And I haven't seen the shows at all.:blink:
It was weird to say the least


----------



## Sasha (Aug 15, 2011)

I had an exhaustion induced hallucination that I was taking a nap. Sweet, sweet nap.


----------



## nevets_eural (Aug 16, 2011)

i got divorced last week


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 16, 2011)

Brown has a very unpleasant migraine


----------



## socalmedic (Aug 16, 2011)

firefite said:


> My ambulance company confuses me sometimes. We cover 2,400 square miles. Most of our coverage area is desert with heavy off road use. None of our ambulances are 4 wheel drive. The only vehicle we have that is 4 wheel drive is the supervisor truck and some personal employees trucks.
> 
> It would make sence to get at least 1 or 2 ambulances that are 4 wheel drive. Because hiking into a scene x amount of miles is getting old...



my policy is that if the patient is more than 300 or 400 yards, ie not close to the road. I wait for fire to get them to me. I do not hike at work, in work boots, i dont get paid enough for that. let the fire medics who make 2-3x my salary carry them.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 16, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> my policy is that if the patient is more than 300 or 400 yards, ie not close to the road. I wait for fire to get them to me. I do not hike at work, in work boots, i dont get paid enough for that. let the fire medics who make 2-3x my salary carry them.



If their only a couple of miles out from the road then I will hike in with the firefighters.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 16, 2011)

This is peds night for me. Already had 3 kids under the age of 4... time to read up on peds protocols.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 16, 2011)

15 hours in and I've only had one call, such a quiet shift :/

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 16, 2011)

My partner is considering going to the dark side-- he picked up a packet for a local large fire dept. LOL. Kidding. Sort of. 

Once again I have no life. Spending my night off in the office doing record audits and paperwork stuff. 


---
- Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 16, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> My partner is considering going to the dark side-- he picked up a packet for a local large fire dept. LOL. Kidding. Sort of.
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



Don't be a hater!  I'm headed in to the dark side as we speak


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 16, 2011)

My girl is coming back from vacation on Thursday and coming up for the weekend on Friday.  You guys will not be hearing from me over the weekend.  That is all.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 16, 2011)

I slept almost straight through for six hours. That never happens for me.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 16, 2011)

Lying, backstabbing people and the politics of small employers suck.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 16, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Lying, backstabbing people and the politics of small employers suck.



Ruh-roh.  Something I need be concerned about?


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 16, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Ruh-roh.  Something I need be concerned about?



Nope, PT job issue (or non-issue as I no longer work there). Some people would rather make trouble for others than deal with an issue.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 16, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Don't be a hater!  I'm headed in to the dark side as we speak



Not hating. If I didn't have so much time invested where I am now I would be doing the same thing. 


---
- Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 16, 2011)

When one door closes...another opens .


----------



## Sasha (Aug 16, 2011)

Hopefully that new door isn't to the broom closet!


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Hopefully that new door isn't to the broom closet!



Hopefully...although the one that just closed pretty much was.


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 16, 2011)

< Forgot to take my medicine this morning. Hope the county is ready for havoc and mayhem, cause I'm in the hot seat!


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 16, 2011)

Stephanie. said:


> < Forgot to take my medicine this morning. Hope the county is ready for havoc and mayhem, cause I'm in the hot seat!



hell hath no fury like a woman behind the wheel... >_>"


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 16, 2011)

SnaKiZe said:


> hell hath no fury like a woman behind the wheel... >_>"



No no no... EVEN worse!!!  I'm at the dispatch console today! :rofl:


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 16, 2011)

Stephanie. said:


> No no no... EVEN worse!!!  I'm at the dispatch console today! :rofl:



In that case,
run, it's satan! h34r:


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 16, 2011)

SnaKiZe said:


> In that case,
> run, it's satan! h34r:



Don't hate. I'm not THAT bad.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 16, 2011)

Just bring her Kit-Kats and you'll be fine!


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 16, 2011)

Stephanie. said:


> Don't hate. I'm not THAT bad.



okayokayokay,

RUN! IT'S SATAN'S RIGHT-HAND GIRL! 

Better? x]



Linuss said:


> Just bring her Kit-Kats and you'll be fine!



Nah, I believe chocolate covered strawberries will cool her down


----------



## Sasha (Aug 16, 2011)

Ive got a lovely bunch of coconuts, diddly diddly. Lined up all in a row bump bump bump. Big ones, small ones, some as big as your head!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Aug 16, 2011)

Well I no longer have a job.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 16, 2011)

exodus said:


> Well I no longer have a job.



Damn, I'm sorry ex 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 16, 2011)

exodus said:


> Well I no longer have a job.




Sorry to hear that. What happened?


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 16, 2011)

exodus said:


> Well I no longer have a job.



So it's that kinda day for you too. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## exodus (Aug 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Sorry to hear that. What happened?



Our company only allows a total of 7 'occurances'  Any tardy or absence counts as an occurance, even with Dr's notes.  I had 6 tardies (how do you spell tardies... aha) and after my injury 7 absences in the past 12 months.  I was placed straight to final warning (no verbal, no written, straight to final) in June. Last week I injured my back and was out for 3 days, this placed me over. I was cleared for work on 8/10, told to come in early 8/11 because it was going to be busy in the morning. Morning of 8/11 I was told to not come in and I was suspended indefinitely due to the absences. Then I was called and told to come in today. When I went in today I was discharged. And told of the policy where everything is combined.

Just got a call from one of my friends though about a place a little farther north of me dispatching for a private emergency service (ala life alert) for a pretty good pay, and there's several openings apparently   So maybe this is for the better.

But I'm pretty sure I'm eligible for unemployment since after my "going straight to final warning" I had no occurances other than the injury one.  And my parents told me that they would pay for phlebotomy school as well. Unemployment covers all of my bills


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 16, 2011)

Despite the thunderstorms, rednecks and t shirt wearing, motorcycle riding Republican Governor Brown does not want to leave the great State of Indiana and go home to where it is snowing!!


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 16, 2011)

exodus said:


> Our company only allows a total of 7 'occurances'  Any tardy or absence counts as an occurance, even with Dr's notes.  I had 6 tardies (how do you spell tardies... aha) and after my injury 7 absences in the past 12 months.  I was placed straight to final warning (no verbal, no written, straight to final) in June. Last week I injured my back and was out for 3 days, this placed me over. I was cleared for work on 8/10, told to come in early 8/11 because it was going to be busy in the morning. Morning of 8/11 I was told to not come in and I was suspended indefinitely due to the absences. Then I was called and told to come in today. When I went in today I was discharged. And told of the policy where everything is combined.
> 
> Just got a call from one of my friends though about a place a little farther north of me dispatching for a private emergency service (ala life alert) for a pretty good pay, and there's several openings apparently   So maybe this is for the better.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure I'm eligible for unemployment since after my "going straight to final warning" I had no occurances other than the injury one.  And my parents told me that they would pay for phlebotomy school as well. Unemployment covers all of my bills



Wait. Did the abscence from a work related injury count against you?


---
- Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## exodus (Aug 16, 2011)

Yup.  It's ridiculous. So i'm just going to collect unemployment while doing school or finding a job at a more professional company.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 16, 2011)

Lesson of the day: Don't be late to work.

You're claiming they're unprofessional but you're the one who can't show up on time. 

P.S they can fight paying you unemployment because they fired you for cause. It was your own fault you got fired.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 16, 2011)

Also they might not be firing you just because you're late/absent. You seem to be getting injured a lot which means you're becoming a liability to them and they found a reason to cut you.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 16, 2011)

How is it fair that work related injuries count as a "tardy" ?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 16, 2011)

exodus said:


> Our company only allows a total of 7 'occurances'  Any tardy or absence counts as an occurance, even with Dr's notes.  I had 6 tardies (how do you spell tardies... aha) and after my injury 7 absences in the past 12 months.  I was placed straight to final warning (no verbal, no written, straight to final) in June. Last week I injured my back and was out for 3 days, this placed me over. I was cleared for work on 8/10, told to come in early 8/11 because it was going to be busy in the morning. Morning of 8/11 I was told to not come in and I was suspended indefinitely due to the absences. Then I was called and told to come in today. When I went in today I was discharged. And told of the policy where everything is combined.
> 
> Just got a call from one of my friends though about a place a little farther north of me dispatching for a private emergency service (ala life alert) for a pretty good pay, and there's several openings apparently   So maybe this is for the better.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure I'm eligible for unemployment since after my "going straight to final warning" I had no occurances other than the injury one.  And my parents told me that they would pay for phlebotomy school as well. Unemployment covers all of my bills



You were late for work 6 times in 12 months? I've had 5 tardies (we call em failure to reports) in 16 years. Quit whining and get a watch


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 16, 2011)

Dissected a sheep's pulmonary system today. I never got to do anything this cool in EMT class!

Also, the EMT who was working on the truck I did all of my rides with for my HS elective credit popped in today, cool to see him after a couple of years. He couldn't believe that I was in medic school.


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 16, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Just bring her Kit-Kats and you'll be fine!




Hmmm yes. That was a good day. 



SnaKiZe said:


> okayokayokay,
> 
> RUN! IT'S SATAN'S RIGHT-HAND GIRL!
> 
> ...



Oh. my. goodness. I would be in Heaven! Could you give this idea to my boyfriend? It may keep him outa the dog house for a while. -_-


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 16, 2011)

Stupid, freaking, sunburn on my stomach..This is gonna make for a miserable shift tommorow night.


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 16, 2011)

Stephanie. said:


> Oh. my. goodness. I would be in Heaven! Could you give this idea to my boyfriend? It may keep him outa the dog house for a while. -_-



You can tell him yourself 
But who knows, maybe he likes the doghouse better...?  :unsure: :rofl:


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 16, 2011)

SnaKiZe said:


> You can tell him yourself
> But who knows, maybe he likes the doghouse better...?  :unsure: :rofl:



I sure as heck hope not! If he does then I'm just wasting time.


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 16, 2011)

Stephanie. said:


> I sure as heck hope not! If he does then I'm just wasting time.



Well, you are evil after all -_-


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 16, 2011)

shfd739 said:
			
		

> Stupid, freaking, sunburn on my stomach..This is gonna make for a miserable shift tommorow night.



sunscreen! aloe vera does wonders. If you don't have it any sort of non-scented moisturizing lotion will help. 

Good luck finding it but Surfer's Salve is my favorite, it i amazing but you have to order it online. Only place I have ever seen it in a store was in Hawaii. Makes sunburns disappear overnight, no joke!


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 16, 2011)

SnaKiZe said:


> Well, you are evil after all -_-



Touche'! 

Alright I surrender.
I am sensitive.. you may not believe me but I do have heart!


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 16, 2011)

Stephanie. said:


> Touche'!
> 
> Alright I surrender.
> I am sensitive.. you may not believe me but I do have heart!



*hugs*
*pats you on the back and says, "It's okay to be evil some times, it's only human," and then laughs maniacally *


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 16, 2011)

Steph, when you doing dispatch again?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 16, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> How is it fair that work related injuries count as a "tardy" ?



He said he had six tardies seperate from that. Chronically late is a bad thing.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 17, 2011)

Why must the order up thingo at Dennys and Haggendas sound like our station alarm?

Do the powers at be not want Brown to eat?


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 17, 2011)

NVRob said:


> sunscreen! aloe vera does wonders. If you don't have it any sort of non-scented moisturizing lotion will help.
> 
> Good luck finding it but Surfer's Salve is my favorite, it i amazing but you have to order it online. Only place I have ever seen it in a store was in Hawaii. Makes sunburns disappear overnight, no joke!



Had sunscreen, reapplied after a couple hours etc. Same process as 3 weeks ago and that time I hardly turned red. Oh well. Now it's tolerable after using some motrin, and aloe with lidocaine. 

Ill look up Surfers Salve though. This sure isnt our last time playing in the water and south Texas sun.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 17, 2011)

NVRob said:


> sunscreen! aloe vera does wonders. If you don't have it any sort of non-scented moisturizing lotion will help.
> 
> Good luck finding it but Surfer's Salve is my favorite, it i amazing but you have to order it online. Only place I have ever seen it in a store was in Hawaii. Makes sunburns disappear overnight, no joke!



Brown and I went to Holiday World a week ago, and I'm still bright red... I may have to look up Surfer's Salve.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Aug 17, 2011)

I could stand in the sun all day, and if I'm playing golf, I won't burn at all.  Anywhere off the golf course, and an hour in the sun with no sunscreen turns me into a lobster.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's an idea.. stay out of the sun, no sunburn!


----------



## foxfire (Aug 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Here's an idea.. stay out of the sun, no sunburn!


But then you don't have a nice tanned look.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 17, 2011)

foxfire said:


> But then you don't have a nice tanned look.



Some of us don't tan. I go from white to red back to white.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Aug 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Here's an idea.. stay out of the sun, no sunburn!



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


About to spend a week in the Caribbean, picked up something like 75 spf sunscreen.


----------



## foxfire (Aug 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Some of us don't tan. I go from white to red back to white.


No fun for you. Try vinagar on your burn, takes the sting right out. My brother is fair skinned also and gets fried every time. 
If I get a good tan during one summer of lifeguarding, I generally keep it for about a solid year.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Some of us don't tan. I go from white to red back to white.



Takes me forever to tan, but when I do, I'm tan for months afterward even if I never see the sun again.


I get my paleness from my mom whos Norewegian, and my tanliness from my dad who's blackfoot indian.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 17, 2011)

Hotel posted this on facebook....

Scared the Bejeezus out of me

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4jgUcxMezM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasha (Aug 17, 2011)

I lost gilbert. :-(

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 17, 2011)

foxfire said:


> .
> If I get a good tan during one summer of lifeguarding, I generally keep it for about a solid year.



Story of my life! I'm very afraid of skin cancer considering how much time I spend out in the sun. Even on the ski hill my face is still getting sun constantly.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 17, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Hotel posted this on facebook....
> 
> Scared the Bejeezus out of me
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4jgUcxMezM[/YOUTUBE]



Well now you're scared me 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 17, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> About to spend a week in the Caribbean, picked up something like 75 spf sunscreen.



I found this to be useful for picking a sunscreen. Seems most of what Ive read says once the SPF is over 30 there really isnt much of an increase in protection.

http://breakingnews.ewg.org/2011sunscreen/best-sunscreens/best-beach-sport-sunscreens/


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 17, 2011)

unless its Zinc oxide. It blocks everything.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 17, 2011)

Brown just spent four hours cleaning 

Mrs Brown will be very pleas.....actually knowing Mrs Brown she will just shrug and go "meh"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 17, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown just spent four hours cleaning
> 
> Mrs Brown will be very pleas.....actually knowing Mrs Brown she will just shrug and go "meh"



Trying to get out of the dog house?


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 17, 2011)

firefite said:


> Trying to get out of the dog house?



Nope


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 17, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown just spent four hours cleaning
> 
> Mrs Brown will be very pleas.....actually knowing Mrs Brown she will just shrug and go "meh"



Wait... what was so dirty that it took you four hours to clean? Brown, what did you do to my house?!


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 17, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Wait... what was so dirty that it took you four hours to clean? Brown, what did you do...



Brown should disclaim Brown was also on Facebook, watching YouTube and reading a book at the same time so it was more like an hour of cleaning.

Brown just picked up trash, tidied up the bookshelves and made the bed is all


----------



## Sasha (Aug 17, 2011)

Soooo i learned a valuable lesson today while taking laundry to my outside utility room with my headphones in... just because you cant hear/see the neighbors doesnt mean they cant hear/see you.

And despite how awesome you think you sound with your headphones you dont really sound that awesome.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## MassEMT-B (Aug 17, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Hotel posted this on facebook....
> 
> Scared the Bejeezus out of me
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4jgUcxMezM[/YOUTUBE]



Yup, thats why I always wear sunscreen. My father died when I was 8 of skin cancer. I always wear sunscreen now when I am going to be out in the sun for a while.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 17, 2011)

I have had 5 really bad burns that I can think of. 

Nothing compared to my last one that was 2nd degree and infected. 

I will never be in the sun again without 100spf


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 17, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Steph, when you doing dispatch again?



I'll be in dispatch on Friday from 0700-2300. It's my last day of work before I fly to SC for vacation!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 17, 2011)

I might have to bring an "Enjoy SC" Kit-kat.   Any excuse to ride my bike...




So, I turned 23 last week.  My insurance agency dropped my policy by $23 a month....  still being charged a dumb amount but I found it amusing.   Going to Progressive, who is much cheaper.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 17, 2011)

Enjoying my second (of 4) day off. And did I need it! This out of state paramedic certification process in Delaware is grueling.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 17, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Enjoying my second (of 4) day off. And did I need it! This out of state paramedic certification process in Delaware is grueling.



I had 5 days off last week, worked 1 day, got mandated for a 12hr shift the next, then I had the next 4 days off because a Paramedic asked if she could have my shift.

So, 9.5 days off out of 11.. I'm happy 

But now I go back tomorrow


----------



## Sasha (Aug 17, 2011)

I have four days off in a row every week that i dont pick up overtime

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 17, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I had 5 days off last week, worked 1 day, got mandated for a 12hr shift the next, then I had the next 4 days off because a Paramedic asked if she could have my shift.
> 
> So, 9.5 days off out of 11.. I'm happy
> 
> But now I go back tomorrow



but you don't get paid :O


----------



## foxfire (Aug 17, 2011)

Chilling in the airport. Figuratively and literally.  Going to enjoy four weeks of beautiful Michigan.  So excited!!!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 17, 2011)

SnaKiZe said:


> but you don't get paid :O



I used PTO for the first day off, and the second day off was really only loss of half a shift since I worked the 12 hr shift.


Anyway, 1 paycheck pays for my monthly bills, so it's not like I'm hurting for the time.  I even told some of my fellow medics if they want one of my shifts let me know.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 17, 2011)

Well there is a high possibility that I am going out of state on a medical transport. This should be fun.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Aug 17, 2011)

Anyone got good suggestions for sunglasses?  The pair I have now just broke and although its under warranty, I don't have a receipt from my purchase.


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 17, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> Anyone got good suggestions for sunglasses?  The pair I have now just broke and although its under warranty, I don't have a receipt from my purchase.



Oakley's are good, although I don't own a pair so don't quote me on that.
Smith's a really good brand as well
I've had 2 pairs from them for the last 5 years. 
Still in great shape <3


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 17, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Chilling in the airport. Figuratively and literally.  Going to enjoy four weeks of beautiful Michigan.  So excited!!!!



Me doing that soon! Going to San Diego for 4 days in September. ^_^ I can't wait! I haven't been back there for like 6 years!


----------



## Anjel (Aug 17, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Chilling in the airport. Figuratively and literally.  Going to enjoy four weeks of beautiful Michigan.  So excited!!!!



Hey where abouts!!!????

You are coming to my hood.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Aug 17, 2011)

SnaKiZe said:


> Oakley's are good, although I don't own a pair so don't quote me on that.
> Smith's a really good brand as well
> I've had 2 pairs from them for the last 5 years.
> Still in great shape <3



These were my 2nd pair of Oakleys. :rofl:  Optics are the best I've ever seen, but I tend to be pretty rough on sunglasses.


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 17, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> These were my 2nd pair of Oakleys. :rofl:  Optics are the best I've ever seen, but I tend to be pretty rough on sunglasses.



In that case: Check this out:

https://elite.smithoptics.com/products/#/Tactical+Lifestyle/


^ See what I did there? x]


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 17, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> Anyone got good suggestions for sunglasses?  The pair I have now just broke and although its under warranty, I don't have a receipt from my purchase.



Smiths are good. Oakleys are usually a good choice. I've got a pair of polarized Costa Del Mars that are awesome. The frame is slightly flexible so they've held up nicely. 


---
- Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 17, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Smiths are good. Oakleys are usually a good choice. I've got a pair of polarized Costa Del Mars that are awesome. The frame is slightly flexible so they've held up nicely.
> 
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



That's 2 for Smith. 
You know what that means? 
Buy a pair


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 17, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> These were my 2nd pair of Oakleys. :rofl:  Optics are the best I've ever seen, but I tend to be pretty rough on sunglasses.



www.usstandardissue.com

I ran my Half-Jackets over with my truck on accident. All I had to do was replace the lenses (not broken, just too scratched from the gravel driveway to be any good).


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 17, 2011)

9.5 days off is rare where Linuss and I work...we need to hire some medics.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 17, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> 9.5 days off is rare where Linuss and I work...we need to hire some medics.



More so on your side than my side 



PS-- Just finished that test I was telling you about, usal.  Even open book / internet, it will be close.  Those questions were just weird and not easily Google-able.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 17, 2011)

Linuss said:


> More so on your side than my side
> 
> 
> 
> PS-- Just finished that test I was telling you about, usal.  Even open book / internet, it will be close.  Those questions were just weird and not easily Google-able.



Good luck man, I interview for a management spot here Monday and three weeks is the other test.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 17, 2011)

Im sure this has been posted before but its still funny
http://www.youtube.com/user/fb5786#p/a/u/0/17wqbXR8nT0


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 17, 2011)

Shift supervisor spot?   Are they limiting that to only Paramedics?


In my area, most are either unqualified (IE I don't want them to) or they don't want to themselves.  I know of one that was recommended, and he'll do ^_^


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 17, 2011)

QA/QI coordinator. Your boss wants the spot too.

My understanding was the field supervisors had to be medics, but they've already interviewed


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 17, 2011)

When you get QA/QI, just assume all my RSIs are good 


He's not MY boss, all he can do is write me up, and not for much longer, haha.  When ARE the captains no longer captains anyhow?  I thought once RDs came online, captains were done.


Speaking of RD... ours is developing a habit of showing up on calls with us.  I think every Paramedic in the county has had him show up atleast once now... and of course he showed up on mine when I was getting a refusal...  h34r:


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 17, 2011)

As soon as the field supervisors are announced.

I'm a WAY long shot for QA/QI coordinator, much better chance of the other opportunity.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey, if they hire a nurse with no experience to be our clinical coordinator...



My bad... she has "many years of being a first responder"   <_<


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 17, 2011)

I've had my Oakleys for 10 years now.  The closest ones to mine that I can find are the Oakley Whiskers.  The only wrong with them are a few tiny scratches on the left lens and the right rubber ear piece is starting to come apart.  Other than that they're perfect.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 17, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> I've had my Oakleys for 10 years now.  The closest ones to mine that I can find are the Oakley Whiskers.  The only wrong with them are a few tiny scratches on the left lens and the right rubber ear piece is starting to come apart.  Other than that they're perfect.



I just broke my Oakley half jackets on a call. Replacements on the way  Thank God for US Standard Issue.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 17, 2011)

I loved my Oakley Half Jackets, even after my dog use them as a chew toy I only had to replace the lenses...somehow.


----------



## foxfire (Aug 17, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Hey where abouts!!!????
> 
> You are coming to my hood.


 Don't remember where you hood is in Michigan. Big Rapids area.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 17, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Don't remember where you hood is in Michigan. Big Rapids area.



Thats far away from my hood lol im near detroit. Auburn hills.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Aug 17, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> I've had my Oakleys for 10 years now.  The closest ones to mine that I can find are the Oakley Whiskers.  The only wrong with them are a few tiny scratches on the left lens and the right rubber ear piece is starting to come apart.  Other than that they're perfect.



I have the Oakley Halfwire 2.0 and the right ear boom thing fell off.  Like completely detached from the frame.  I'm still trying to comprehend how it even happened.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 18, 2011)

Why do I have to make my bed if im just gonna mess it up again? You might ask.

I just determined because it feels soo much better. Im not ashamed im 21 and my mom came over to my apt and cleaned when I was at work lol 

I didnt ask her too lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh gosh I always make my bed! I often have to resist the urge to make completely it when the tones go off. Even then I have to at least flip the sheet and cover up to the top and give it a quick smooth down.

I absolutely hate crawling into an unmade bed. Oh and God forbid the top cover is not centered side to side. 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 18, 2011)

Same here, I always make my bed, but I don't have tones to worry about.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=329448#post329448



Melclin said:


> Full spinal immobilization and control their resps with a BVM.


In red, good.



Melclin said:


> Thats what I've been doing anyway.


In blue, not so good.


----------



## slb862 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi all, Just wanted to drop in and say "good job" all.  We are a great group of people.  I would like to wish you all "a great day and stay safe"  Peace!!!


----------



## slb862 (Aug 18, 2011)

Just wanted to comment on the bed making discussion.  

I always make MY SIDE of the bed.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 18, 2011)

I never make my bed. Im just going to mess it up again.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I never make my bed. Im just going to mess it up again.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



+1.
I don't bother with a stupid daily ritual of making a bed for no particular reason. A bed's a bed. It won't look any prettier.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 18, 2011)

SnaKiZe said:


> +1.
> I don't bother with a stupid daily ritual of making a bed for no particular reason. A bed's a bed. It won't look any prettier.



I like climbing into a nicely made bed. There's something comforting about it. I always make my bed when I get up in the morning. Of course, at work, I just climb back in to the tangle and pull the covers over my head. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 18, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> I like climbing into a nicely made bed. There's something comforting about it. I always make my bed when I get up in the morning.



I'm the same way.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm thinking about a motorcycle. I haven't had one in almost 20 years. My last bike was a '68 Triumph Bonneville, and do I still regret selling it? Yup. 

Any thoughts from the riders here? I know I don't want a crotchrocket or a big assed Goldwing. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 18, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> I like climbing into a nicely made bed. There's something comforting about it. I always make my bed when I get up in the morning. Of course, at work, I just climb back in to the tangle and pull the covers over my head.
> 
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone.



I agree. It just feels better.


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 18, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> I like climbing into a nicely made bed. There's something comforting about it. I always make my bed when I get up in the morning. Of course, at work, I just climb back in to the tangle and pull the covers over my head.
> 
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone.



There was some study that showed an nicely made bed is more hospitable to dust mites than an unmade one. That's my excuse.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 18, 2011)

Lucid, I find that hard to believe. Disorder is never "good." 

Did you make that up so you don't have to make your bed? Lol! ;-)


----------



## Sasha (Aug 18, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Lucid, I find that hard to believe. Disorder is never "good."
> 
> Did you make that up so you don't have to make your bed? Lol! ;-)



Sure it is.. Just like lice prefer clean, brushed hair. It's easier for them to move around and do their little thing. Same goes for dust mites. And probably bed bugs.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.thermapure.com/bed-bug_FAQ.php

Last paragragh

"Protect the bed: move the bed away from the wall, tuck in all bed sheets and keep blankets from touching the floor. "

Yes I am that bored lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 18, 2011)

So, I guess letting my dog sleep on the bed with me is a bad idea?






You tell her that. :/

---
- Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Jon (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm BACK!!!

And I'm gearing up for EMS Expo in 2 weeks!


----------



## firetender (Aug 18, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> I'm thinking about a motorcycle. I haven't had one in almost 20 years. My last bike was a '68 Triumph Bonneville, and do I still regret selling it? Yup.
> 
> Any thoughts from the riders here? I know I don't want a crotchrocket or a big assed Goldwing.


 
Since you've got class, as evidenced by your last ride, and, my guess is you're not thinking about having this as your main or only form of transportation, I'd say get yourself a Classic you'll be proud to make little days-off jaunts with. I never thought you needed much more than a two-banger to get around and have fun. 

brain-bucket mandatory in my world. Hope it is in yours, too. Ride safe!


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 18, 2011)

Haha although it is indeed an excuse it's true. Google "making.bed unhealthy" or something I think it will bring it up.

Sent from my telefono


----------



## Sasha (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm going to go see the gleeeee movie. Gleeee movie. Gleeeee movie!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 18, 2011)

If anyone in the Indy area has a spare full, queen or king size bed (or even just mattress and box spring) they are looking to part with, let me know.  I need one ASAP.  LOL


----------



## Sasha (Aug 18, 2011)

Try craigslist.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 18, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> If anyone in the Indy area has a spare full, queen or king size bed (or even just mattress and box spring) they are looking to part with, let me know.  I need one ASAP.  LOL



Aww finally decide to upgrade your twin size


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nah, decided to break down and get a new bed as I'm moving into a new apartment.  At the moment, all I have is a futon.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 18, 2011)

...Anyone want to buy an original Droid with a ton of extras?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 18, 2011)

You slept on a twin? Wow. I haven't slept on a twin since I was like five lol


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You slept on a twin? Wow. I haven't slept on a twin since I was like five lol



Not since I was in the military, which I believe was around that same time frame that you're referring to. LOL


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 18, 2011)

I love my queen size bed.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 18, 2011)

I just scored one for $100 including two nightstands.  Gotta love it.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 18, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> I love my queen size bed.



Agreed. And I dont like sharing lol


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 18, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> I love my queen size bed.



I need a king.  Its a rare night that I don't wake up two find one or two people between me and the hubby.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a queen size....  Just me and my dog,  who despite having most of the bed to go to,  lays on top of me or tries to push me off.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I have a queen size....  Just me and my dog,  who despite having most of the bed to go to,  lays on top of me or tries to push me off.



Sounds like the future Mrs Linarse


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 18, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> I love my queen size bed.



I need to get a queen or king. For being a skinny little kiwi, Brown takes up most of the full size bed.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I have a queen size....  Just me and my dog,  who despite having most of the bed to go to,  lays on top of me or tries to push me off.



I have the same problem


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 18, 2011)

I just spent the better part of two months on a twin bed. My back may never be the same.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I have a queen size....  Just me and my dog,  who despite having most of the bed to go to,  lays on top of me or tries to push me off.



Same here. Our 90lb Choco lab could easily lay at the foot but instead gets between me and the wife. Then stretches and nearly pushes us both off the bed. 


---
- Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 18, 2011)

OK guys, goodbye for the weekend.  If you need me, I'll be unavailable as I plan to spend 48 or so hours consuming wine (including the bottle so graciously brought to me from New Zealand by our very own MrBrown), watching movies with and doing things to my girlfriend the mention of which on this forum in any sort of appropriate detail would get me permanently banned.  I plan to come back with a extreme case of post-ecstatic stress disorder.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 19, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> ...doing things to my girlfriend the mention of which on this forum in any sort of appropriate detail would get me permanently banned....



Kate has taken over Brown's computer for the moment, preventing Brown from typing something that would probably get Brown banned.

/Mrs Brown


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 19, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> OK guys, goodbye for the weekend.  If you need me, I'll be unavailable as I plan to spend 48 or so hours consuming wine (including the bottle so graciously brought to me from New Zealand by our very own MrBrown), watching movies with and doing things to my girlfriend the mention of which on this forum in any sort of appropriate detail would get me permanently banned.  I plan to come back with a extreme case of post-ecstatic stress disorder.




Remind her to save a horse...


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 19, 2011)

We have a queen and sleep with 115 pounds of dog nightly. One likes to crowd out my feet so I can't stretch out, and the other likes to curl around my head and run in her sleep kicking me in the face. 

Wouldn't have it any other way though!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 19, 2011)

11 calls in 12 hours. 5 mins before end of shift we get asked to take a patient to a hospital 2 hours away. We obviously said no. 

And to top it all of for 3 hours we had 1 dispatcher dispatching 45+ ambulances. Yeah not a good idea


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 19, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I just spent the better part of two months on a twin bed. My back may never be the same.



And now that I think about it neither will that bed.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 19, 2011)

I have to have a big bed. I tend to flail around in my sleep. Some nights I go to sleep one way and wake up sideways or upside down in the bed. If my bed wasn't bigger I'd roll myself right off the edge.

My dogs don't sleep with me anymore. they like to pee on things so they get confined to the kennel at night. They refuse to sleep seperately, though. They HAVE to sleep in the same kennel or they sit there and bark at eachother all night.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 19, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I have to have a big bed. I tend to flail around in my sleep. Some nights I go to sleep one way and wake up sideways or upside down in the bed. If my bed wasn't bigger I'd roll myself right off the edge.
> 
> My dogs don't sleep with me anymore. they like to pee on things so they get confined to the kennel at night. They refuse to sleep seperately, though. They HAVE to sleep in the same kennel or they sit there and bark at eachother all night.



I like a bigger bed too. I have a queen. Although it does get kind of lonely sometimes in there all alone. Not even the dog will sleep up there at night! He refuses to stay put on the bed and always heads back to the floor, in the middle of the walk way, right in the doorway. Must remember to step OVER the dog on my way to and from the bathroom most the time.


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 19, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I have to have a big bed. I tend to flail around in my sleep. Some nights I go to sleep one way and wake up sideways or upside down in the bed. If my bed wasn't bigger I'd roll myself right off the edge.



I don't move when I sleep.  When I was in bootcamp, several other platoon mates would comment on how I was always perfectly still while sleeping.


Helped the next morning when we had to make our racks... all I had to do was slip out the top and tuck it in


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 19, 2011)

First National Guard drill tomorrow. 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 19, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> First National Guard drill tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.



Huh????? when did you join the guard... Air or army


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 19, 2011)

EMT11KDL said:


> Huh????? when did you join the guard... Air or army



Well, I'm kind of in the process still. I probably won't get anything finalized till after medic school finishes up next summer. So I'm like part guest, part prospective recruit, part I dunno what. 

And it's the Army. Although I have been thinking about the ANG before it's too late. We shall see. 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 19, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well, I'm kind of in the process still. I probably won't get anything finalized till after medic school finishes up next summer. So I'm like part guest, part prospective recruit, part I dunno what.
> 
> And it's the Army. Although I have been thinking about the ANG before it's too late. We shall see.
> 
> ...



Go Air Guard...The Air Force way of doing things and treating their people is worth it.  This comes from family members who have been Air Guard, Air Force, Navy reserve and active and Army. They all say do Navy, Air Force, Coast Guard or Marines if you want an adventure.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 19, 2011)

I've never had anything bigger than a twin bed. I'm going to get a queen though. I'd love to get a king, but my room isn't big enough for that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 19, 2011)

Tomorrow is going to be a crowded day on our type 2 ambulance. 2 EMTs, 1 medic, and 1 medic student on one rig :sad:


----------



## MassEMT-B (Aug 19, 2011)

I have to ask, why two EMTs?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 19, 2011)

Imna guess it's normally a BLS truck that a medic and his student is getting thrown on. 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Aug 19, 2011)

Then why wouldn't they just use an ALS truck?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 19, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Imna guess it's normally a BLS truck that a medic and his student is getting thrown on.
> 
> 
> Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.



it's an ALS rig that the EMT called out sick on. So they gave my partner and I (BLS rig) a choice of both of us work the shift or one takes the shift and the other one doesn't have to work.


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm impatiently watching the clock, hoping my relief shows up within the next 30 minutes! 

Dear EMTLIFE,
        PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help pass the time! 

Muchos Gracias!
Stephanie.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 19, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I've never had anything bigger than a twin bed. I'm going to get a queen though. I'd love to get a king, but my room isn't big enough for that.



Twelve year olds don't need anything more than a twin!


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 19, 2011)

Stephanie. said:


> I'm impatiently watching the clock, hoping my relief shows up within the next 30 minutes!
> 
> Dear EMTLIFE,
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help pass the time!
> ...



Well if you came back into chat you could talk to the awesomness that is Brown


----------



## MassEMT-B (Aug 20, 2011)

firefite said:


> it's an ALS rig that the EMT called out sick on. So they gave my partner and I (BLS rig) a choice of both of us work the shift or one takes the shift and the other one doesn't have to work.



Ah, thats pretty cool. Where I work one partner would just get cut while the other works the shift.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 20, 2011)

Ambulance calls City 3
City 3 clearing NSH, returning city
City 3, priority one, towards Glenfield, thirty one echo

Oh bloody hell come on Black lets go ...

*Brown throws the map book at Black

Lets see blind Brown hmm come out of hospital into Northcote Rd, right Sunnybrae Rd then left again and we should be there, um lets have a squiz at the magic box and see what it says ... hmm, Nana found in bed by family, apparently not breathing, that's not good

You know Black? Brown never did like this new box they put in, never has winning lotto numbers or anything good on it, what you think Black, clear to the right, oh bugger this that is why Brown wears heavy work boots so Brown can floor it and get through intersections, be a good sport Black hit the air horn for Brown, now lets alternate between wail and yelp, there we go, pop in a quick blast of phazser while we are at it ....

Looks like us Black, swing it round, there we go, select reverse, beep, beep, beep, beep, straighten it up, hmm forward a bit, oh bloody hell Black lets just park out front ... there we go

Wee! That was fun!

Crazy, crazy Brown is such a whacker


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 20, 2011)

MassEMT-B said:


> Ah, thats pretty cool. Where I work one partner would just get cut while the other works the shift.



They can't do that here. We signed a contract saying we are to be given 36 hours of work in week A and 48 hours in week B. The only way they can give us less hours is if we give them the ok to for us to not work or to go home early.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 20, 2011)

I wonder if Brown could pass a random drug test.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 20, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> I wonder if Brown could pass a random drug test.



Lmao


----------



## fast65 (Aug 20, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> I wonder if Brown could pass a random drug test.



I think we've all been wondering that


----------



## crazycajun (Aug 20, 2011)

I am not sure he could pass one even if he knew a month ahead of the scheduled test!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 20, 2011)

Grr... I was watching Camelot the series on Netflix and they got rid of it while I'm right in the middle of the season. 

Me being pissed is an understatement.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 20, 2011)

There is no Brown, Brown is imaginary but the overwhelming pain I am feeling is very real

I believe everything happens for a reason and am asking the Lord for strength


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 20, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> There is no Brown, Brown is imaginary but the overwhelming pain I am feeling is very real
> 
> I believe everything happens for a reason and am asking the Lord for strength



Home so soon?

<patpatpat>


----------



## Anjel (Aug 20, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> There is no Brown, Brown is imaginary but the overwhelming pain I am feeling is very real
> 
> I believe everything happens for a reason and am asking the Lord for strength



I am very sorry for you Brown. And wish you the best.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 20, 2011)

Leaving tomorrow for training in AL. 

Never flown before. Should be interesting.


----------



## silver (Aug 20, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Never flown before. Should be interesting.



You're in for a surprise.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 20, 2011)

silver said:


> You're in for a surprise.



I don't like surprises lol


----------



## silver (Aug 20, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I don't like surprises lol



Its a good one. Flying is easy.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 20, 2011)

No its not it makes your ears hurt and then you want to throw up

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 20, 2011)

I just view plane flights as an extended nap-time...


Until you get startled awake by something and almost punch your seat neighbor in the face.  :unsure:


----------



## silver (Aug 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> No its not it makes your ears hurt and then you want to throw up
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I found the way to not make my ears hurt, and I normally have excruciating pain during flight.

Wear noise canceling headphones. The extra pressure makes it pain free.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 20, 2011)

silver said:


> I found the way to not make my ears hurt, and I normally have excruciating pain during flight.
> 
> Wear noise canceling headphones. The extra pressure makes it pain free.



Flying is easy...

Excruciating pain and vomiting. OH yay!


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 21, 2011)

silver said:


> Its a good one. Flying is easy.



My arms are always tired afterward though.  

I love flying.  Prefer the window seat.


----------



## JJR512 (Aug 21, 2011)

Last week I switched from briefs to boxers.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 21, 2011)

My station is haunted.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 21, 2011)

JJR512 said:


> Last week I switched from briefs to boxers.



Congratulations.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 21, 2011)

> Last week I switched from briefs to boxers.


Tsk tsk, big mistake

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## JJR512 (Aug 21, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Tsk tsk, big mistake
> 
> Sent from my mobile command center


 
Why?

I did it because when I sleep in at my station, it's easier to just take my pants off rather than sleep in my pants because if I sleep in them I'd have to take a lot of stuff out of them. So it's easier to just take them off.

But it's a co-ed bunkroom and I didn't think it was appropriate for me to be wearing my form-fitting briefs in that situation. A lot of the men take their pants off but I've never seen anyone else sporting briefs.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 21, 2011)

JJR512 said:


> Why?
> 
> I did it because when I sleep in at my station, it's easier to just take my pants off rather than sleep in my pants because if I sleep in them I'd have to take a lot of stuff out of them. So it's easier to just take them off.
> 
> But it's a co-ed bunkroom and I didn't think it was appropriate for me to be wearing my form-fitting briefs in that situation. A lot of the men take their pants off but I've never seen anyone else sporting briefs.



Are the women allowed to take their pants off???


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Are the women allowed to take their pants off???




... I wouldn't have a problem with it h34r:


----------



## foxfire (Aug 21, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> My station is haunted.


cool! What makes You think that?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 21, 2011)

Some preggo person called 911 stating they would be at our station in a half hour.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 21, 2011)

The truck must be in menopause, it gives us random blasts of hot air from the AC. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> The truck must be in menopause, it gives us random blasts of hot air from the AC.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Or are you in menopause?


----------



## IWantToBeAnEmt (Aug 21, 2011)

*Can i?*

I am a convicted felon. It is very difficult for people in my situation to find work, especially work that they might enjoy. I'm interested in becoming an Emt, but I was convicted of felony battery back in 2005. I live in Florida and I was wondering if if my conviction will stop me from becoming an Emt. If anyone has any information that will help me I will be more than grateful. 
Thanks


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 21, 2011)

Contact the Florida Bureau of EMS...

http://www.doh.state.fl.us/demo/ems/EMT_Paramedic/EMTParamedichome.html


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Are the women allowed to take their pants off???



I totally would, and do.  And there's a guy at my station who stripped to his boxer briefs at bedtime.  I'm too old and married to care.  

I do make sure and wear extremely plain underwear, though. LOL.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 21, 2011)

Made it safe and sound to AL. I wish BBG was my flight attendent. 

The argument that broke out would of been much more amusing lol


----------



## Sasha (Aug 21, 2011)

IWantToBeAnEmt said:


> I am a convicted felon. It is very difficult for people in my situation to find work, especially work that they might enjoy. I'm interested in becoming an Emt, but I was convicted of felony battery back in 2005. I live in Florida and I was wondering if if my conviction will stop me from becoming an Emt. If anyone has any information that will help me I will be more than grateful.
> Thanks



Hopefully. Nothing personal but those who commit violent crimes or theft should not be in health care.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 21, 2011)

Think I just scraped off 50 pounds of mud and dirt from underneath my truck and in the rear bumper.


----------



## crazycajun (Aug 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Hopefully. Nothing personal but those who commit violent crimes or theft should not be in health care.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



^^^^^ This. No offense but battery is battery and you were convicted of felony battery which is pretty bad IMO and something not needed in health care.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 21, 2011)

:sprays troll repellant around thread"

Sorry folks I've been out of town.


----------



## Flightorbust (Aug 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Hopefully. Nothing personal but those who commit violent crimes or theft should not be in health care.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



So I shouldnt work EMS huh? Do you believe people can change? I was convicted of theft and felony menacing with a handgun (felony later dismissed after deferred sentence) in 2005. I have then worked with special needs adults, Developmentally delayed children and at risk youth. Im no longer the same person I was then.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 21, 2011)

6 runs for gunshots have gone out in 2 hours. The city is going to hell.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Aug 21, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> So I shouldnt work EMS huh? Do you believe people can change? I was convicted of theft and felony menacing with a handgun (felony later dismissed after deferred sentence) in 2005. I have then worked with special needs adults, Developmentally delayed children and at risk youth. Im no longer the same person I was then.



Theft and *felony* menacing with a handgun. Nah, you shouldn't be anywhere near EMS. Not for another decade at least. Good for you at turning your life around, but there are plenty of non-felonious and fully qualified EMT's and Medics out there who can fill the spot. 


---
- Sent from my pencil and paper.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 21, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> So I shouldnt work EMS huh? Do you believe people can change? I was convicted of theft and felony menacing with a handgun (felony later dismissed after deferred sentence) in 2005. I have then worked with special needs adults, Developmentally delayed children and at risk youth. Im no longer the same person I was then.



Some people can change... some people can fool you into thinking they've changed for awhile. No way to know the difference until crap hits the fan and then it's too late. I don't want to present that chance. We deal with vulnerable people who put their trust in us. 

When you chose to break the law, you chose to give up some opportunities and rights. 

So no, personally I don't think you should work EMS.


----------



## Flightorbust (Aug 21, 2011)

I get what you guys see. The problem is this. Too many people look at the charges and not an entire situation. I openly admit I was wrong. The theft was just young and dumb. Nothing else. But the menicing was we were looking for a friends daughter (15 at the time) who we were told was bieng drugged and raped while the police brushed off the mother. I pulled my fire arm when I thought some one was reaching for one. Was I wrong? yes. But it did cause her to be dropped off at her mothers house. Besides, What happend to paying your dept? I have done that several times over. Like I said as well. It was dismissed after I completed the differed sentence and the state says that I can be certified. They look at the cases and situations ontop of what you have done since then.


----------



## Meursault (Aug 21, 2011)

Not in this thread, guys! 
But while we're on the subject, I'm told that one of our crews picking up a patient on a secure correctional floor ran into a bit of a problem. One of the EMTs had a sudden attack of conscience while filling out the register and wrote "yes" in the "Are you a felon" box. He didn't get in. I wouldn't have wanted to explain that one to dispatch, or the COs.

(there's another lesson here: if you're worried about pre-employment CORI, I know just the place to apply...)


----------



## Sasha (Aug 21, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> I get what you guys see. The problem is this. Too many people look at the charges and not an entire situation. I openly admit I was wrong. The theft was just young and dumb. Nothing else. But the menicing was we were looking for a friends daughter (15 at the time) who we were told was bieng drugged and raped while the police brushed off the mother. I pulled my fire arm when I thought some one was reaching for one. Was I wrong? yes. But it did cause her to be dropped off at her mothers house. Besides, What happend to paying your dept? I have done that several times over. Like I said as well. It was dismissed after I completed the differed sentence and the state says that I can be certified. They look at the cases and situations ontop of what you have done since then.



That is all well and good, but again.. you committed two different crimes. 

Personally, I don't feel you should be an EMT. That's my personal opinion and I'm entitled to it. If you want to go and be changed in some other profession, have at it. 

But not health care. 

I know I personally wouldn't trust my stuff around you if you were my partner knowing you were previously charged with theft, much less a vulnerable patient's valuables.

That being said, my "theft" story. When I was little, I stole pogs (and I think a slammer) out of a fish bowl at a grocery store. I felt sooooo guilty about it the next time I went to that store I put them back.


----------



## Flightorbust (Aug 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> That is all well and good, but again.. you committed two different crimes.
> 
> Personally, I don't feel you should be an EMT. That's my personal opinion and I'm entitled to it. If you want to go and be changed in some other profession, have at it.
> 
> ...



So then by your own admission you shouldnt be trusted with some ones stuff correct? You admitted to theft. Granted you didnt get caught and I did. So on the theft part alone your better then me how? Like I said I was in the wrong then and stand by that. But most people who know me have no idea I have been convicted of anything nor do most believe me when I tell that. IMO thats extreamly closed minded to say that some one cant change and better themselves. Besides like I said. The law is based off of paying your debt to society. Thats been paid


----------



## JJR512 (Aug 22, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> So then by your own admission you shouldnt be trusted with some ones stuff correct? You admitted to theft. Granted you didnt get caught and I did. So on the theft part alone your better then me how? Like I said I was in the wrong then and stand by that. But most people who know me have no idea I have been convicted of anything nor do most believe me when I tell that. IMO thats extreamly closed minded to say that some one cant change and better themselves. Besides like I said. The law is based off of paying your debt to society. Thats been paid


 
I can't answer for Sasha but from my own point of view, I consider Sasha to be more trustworthy than you at this point, judging solely on the information presented in this thread. She stole something when she was a child, and self-corrected her crime. First of all, kids do things that adults wouldn't do. They haven't learned quite yet the consequences of their actions and how they affect others. That's why courts usually treat juvenile offenders differently from adults, and seal juvenile records when they become adults, so the stupid things they did as kids don't come back to haunt the hopefully more mature adults. Secondly, she did come to realize on her own that she did something wrong, and she corrected her mistake.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 22, 2011)

Why can't media outlets just report the d@mn news and let me put my own editorial bent on it (this goes for right and left wing)?

And for that matter, why can't our "leaders" (using the term loosely) on both sides of the aisle grow the hell up, stop making everything black and white and realize there must be comprise to work?!?

[/rant]...I've gotta go get those young whippersnappers off my lawn now...


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 22, 2011)

You're old.    Shhhhhhh.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Merlin is a badass.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 22, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> So then by your own admission you shouldnt be trusted with some ones stuff correct? You admitted to theft. Granted you didnt get caught and I did. So on the theft part alone your better then me how? Like I said I was in the wrong then and stand by that. But most people who know me have no idea I have been convicted of anything nor do most believe me when I tell that. IMO thats extreamly closed minded to say that some one cant change and better themselves. Besides like I said. The law is based off of paying your debt to society. Thats been paid



Oh sweetheart that was my attempt to lighten the thread a bit, i was like seven. I hardly think that even compares to stealing something and being charged with theft or threatening someone with a gun.

Like i said, sure people can change but lots of people claim to change and don't. And you cant tell the difference between the two til something goes down, and our patients dont deserve being put unnecessarily at that risk.

Im really sorry you made such poor life choices, and im glad you felt you changed, but it does not change my opinion on the matter.


Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JJR512 (Aug 22, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Are the women allowed to take their pants off???


 
Yes.

I haven't ever seen it happen but I haven't been sleeping in that long. But I've been told (when I asked someone else, specifically to have an answer to this question) that it has happened.

And that it's no big deal for anyone.


----------



## Flightorbust (Aug 22, 2011)

JJR512 said:


> I can't answer for Sasha but from my own point of view, I consider Sasha to be more trustworthy than you at this point, judging solely on the information presented in this thread. She stole something when she was a child, and self-corrected her crime. First of all, kids do things that adults wouldn't do. They haven't learned quite yet the consequences of their actions and how they affect others. That's why courts usually treat juvenile offenders differently from adults, and seal juvenile records when they become adults, so the stupid things they did as kids don't come back to haunt the hopefully more mature adults. Secondly, she did come to realize on her own that she did something wrong, and she corrected her mistake.


I completely understand this and have to prove myself on a regular basis. TBO Im ok with this. I understand that is what I have to do because of my record. It is what it is. Im used to having to prove myself. Its nothing new to me and have no issues doing exactly that to show im not just a bunch of words. You are incorrect on one thing tho. Atleast here in Colorado Your juvi record is not automatically sealed and can transfer over into your adult life. There is a charge called possession of a handgun by a previous offender juvenile.


Sasha said:


> Oh sweetheart that was my attempt to lighten the thread a bit, i was like seven. I hardly think that even compares to stealing something and being charged with theft or threatening someone with a gun.
> 
> Like i said, sure people can change but lots of people claim to change and don't. And you cant tell the difference between the two til something goes down, and our patients dont deserve being put unnecessarily at that risk.
> 
> ...



I understand that it was an attempt to lighten it all. My point was more of the fact that no one is perfect and we have all made mistakes. I like you do regret the mistakes I have made in the past. I only wish you could look past the "Felon" label. I agree that too many people try to pretend to be some one they are not. I just hope some day you can look past a persons past and see who they truely are. For better or worse


----------



## JJR512 (Aug 22, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> You are incorrect on one thing tho. Atleast here in Colorado Your juvi record is not automatically sealed and can transfer over into your adult life. There is a charge called possession of a handgun by a previous offender juvenile.


 
I do not know the technicalities of it but I believe in many states a juvenile record is automatically sealed. Of course there are always exceptions, and a judge can allow certain things in a juvenile record to come out in an adult case if it's relevant. For example, if a young man was convicted in a juvenile court at 15 y/o of illegal possession of a firearm, then is charged at 18 with brandishing of a firearm, then the judge might allow the juvenile incident to come out. On the other hand if the juvenile record was for shoplifting and the adult charge is for firearms, the judge might not let the juvenile incident out because it isn't relevant, and doesn't show the person is predisposed to firearms crimes.


----------



## Flightorbust (Aug 22, 2011)

my juvi record had nothing to do with a weapon or violence. It was more just to point it out


----------



## Sasha (Aug 22, 2011)

Edited cause i need better readig comprehension.
Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Aug 22, 2011)

So on subject. Im not liking it.

On to the next class. Bring on the.nerve gas!!!!

I thought it was funny when the instructor said we were playing with serin on wednesday


----------



## txquty (Aug 22, 2011)

*Wow!*

For a totally directionless thread there are oodles of posts! Kudos to the person who started this! :rofl:


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 22, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> So on subject. Im not liking it.
> 
> On to the next class. Bring on the.nerve gas!!!!
> 
> I thought it was funny when the instructor said we were playing with serin on wednesday



I was always more of a tech rescue junkie than a hazmat guy. At least you could SEE what was going to kill you when playing with ropes.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 22, 2011)

I can see my skin slough off?


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 22, 2011)

Ran 4 miles.  Now I will reboot laundry and take the people to swimming lessons.  After I feed them lunch and clean that up.  Looking forward to a day at work tomorrow...I could use a break.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 22, 2011)

So I'm lying in my bed here at the station with an 18 in my left ac and a 1000 bag of ns hanging from the ceiling tile. I got so freaking dehydrated this weekend. Maybe this'll fix me. Anyhow, thought you all might get a laugh.


----------



## JJR512 (Aug 22, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> my juvi record had nothing to do with a weapon or violence. It was more just to point it out


 
And what I was saying had nothing to do with you specifically. It was generic examples.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 22, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So I'm lying in my bed here at the station with an 18 in my left ac and a 1000 bag of ns hanging from the ceiling tile. I got so freaking dehydrated this weekend. Maybe this'll fix me. Anyhow, thought you all might get a laugh.



Healer heal thyself


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 22, 2011)

There was 3 shootings within 48 hours within 1 mile of the college campus, two being right on the edge of campus....

The girlie goes to college there and lives in the dorm that one of the victims was a victim of a drive-by at the front entrance. I'm not liking this.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 22, 2011)

^^^^ Rob, not cool at all! What school is this now? I have not heard anything. 




bigbaldguy said:


> Healer heal thyself



Working on it. I took on 1500 ml through the IV. Not I'm nursing a half gallon of 50/50 Gatorade/water. I don't see how I got so dehydrated. I know better! I've spent days out in heat and humidity before. Then Two days at a Drill and I feel like this. I must have drank a gallon and a half over Saturday and Sunday too. :-S Oh well. 



Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 22, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> ^^^^ Rob, not cool at all! What school is this now? I have not heard anything.



University of Nevada, Reno. It's scary man. Reno is falling apart. I lost a friend to a gunshot in front of a bar downtown on the 3rd and there has been runs of stabbings and shootings downtown, a couple bouncers were shot and some patrons stabbed over the last few months.


I guess I'll be getting my fair share of trauma in my internship -_-


----------



## Anjel (Aug 22, 2011)

Just had a presentation by the secretary of homeland security. 

So many rules you have to follow lol


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 22, 2011)

Whoever invented shin splints needs to be shot. That is all.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Aug 22, 2011)

I've decided to call it a night after a very long day spent with my medic course books. Tomorrow will be more of the same. I just keep telling myself it will be worth it.  For now...zzzz


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok...so I raise my own beef and chicken. I only eat fish I catch myself (or that family and friends catch). I raise my own layer hens. I raise my own pigs (well, actually a neighbor about a mile away does, but for the purpose of my point it's just as good.)

I just watched a video that would make me (and should make every American) want to become a raw food only vegan in protest. Aside from the fact I raise my own meat, I would. I plan on not eating any meat now unless I raised it myself.

I don't remember what it was called. I'm still looking for it again. I was crying too hard to remember much except what I was watching. It was a video about 10-15 minutes long about how horribly animals are treated in feed lots, hatcheries, and processing plants. In one clip, a worker had smuggled a camera into a chicken hatchery in Iowa, where sick baby chicks and all the male chicks were dumped into a huge meat grinder, alive, because they are of no value in the egg industry. There was another clip of a cow that broke through a fence panel at a processing plant and got it's leg broken by workers trying to heard it back. The poor cow could not walk and they still were beating it to try to get it to move. Eventually they bring out a forklift and accidentally spear the cow trying to pick it up. Then they carry it, still alive and bellowing and still speared completely through off the frame of the camera. 

God it makes me sick. I suppose there is a reason many famous authors have made comments about one of the first major downturns in a nations social status is when it treats animals in such a horrible manner.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 23, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ok...so I raise my own beef and chicken. I only eat fish I catch myself (or that family and friends catch). I raise my own layer hens. I raise my own pigs (well, actually a neighbor about a mile away does, but for the purpose of my point it's just as good.)
> 
> I just watched a video that would make me (and should make every American) want to become a raw food only vegan in protest. Aside from the fact I raise my own meat, I would. I plan on not eating any meat now unless I raised it myself.
> 
> ...



Yup happens all the time in the meat industry. Commercially raised meat is horrific both from a ethical point of view and for health reasons.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 23, 2011)

Found this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ--faib7to


----------



## slb862 (Aug 23, 2011)

Does anybody like corn on the cob?  I do.  just thought I would throw that out.  Have a great day!  I go on vacation with my 3 lovely grandbabies in 24 hours!  yippee


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ok...so I raise my own beef and chicken. I only eat fish I catch myself (or that family and friends catch). I raise my own layer hens. I raise my own pigs (well, actually a neighbor about a mile away does, but for the purpose of my point it's just as good.)
> 
> I just watched a video that would make me (and should make every American) want to become a raw food only vegan in protest. Aside from the fact I raise my own meat, I would. I plan on not eating any meat now unless I raised it myself.
> 
> ...



I am tracking right with you.  It's disgusting.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a spider ring and a fortune cookie. Woohoo!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 23, 2011)

slb862 said:


> Does anybody like corn on the cob?  I do.  just thought I would throw that out.  Have a great day!  I go on vacation with my 3 lovely grandbabies in 24 hours!  yippee



Only if it's cooked on the grill with the husk still on. yum


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you to my friends here who have been so supportive through this hard time, life must go on and getting upset or angry won't change anything or help any.

I am now seriously considering going to medical school, what do we think?

Yes, you are correct in thinking "WTF Brown why are you posting in the first person?" The answer is that Brown no longer exists, only his creator who is a very real human


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 23, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Thank you to my friends here who have been so supportive through this hard time, life must go on and getting upset or angry won't change anything or help any.
> 
> I am now seriously considering going to medical school, what do we think?
> 
> Yes, you are correct in thinking "WTF Brown why are you posting in the first person?" The answer is that Brown no longer exists, only his creator who is a very real human



Ok I missed something need to do some research.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 23, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Thank you to my friends here who have been so supportive through this hard time, life must go on and getting upset or angry won't change anything or help any.
> 
> I am now seriously considering going to medical school, what do we think?
> 
> Yes, you are correct in thinking "WTF Brown why are you posting in the first person?" The answer is that Brown no longer exists, only his creator who is a very real human



Didnt you say last night you wanted to do nursing or am i imagining things?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Aug 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ok I missed something need to do some research.



Me too, I never head anything about something going on with Brown


----------



## Aprz (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, I thought you wanted to go to medical school, but due to other obligations, it wouldn't have been realistic so you decided to do nursing as a fallback plan, but now that thats taken care of, it seems like you can go. I'd do it.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 23, 2011)

There goes the East coast copying California again.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 23, 2011)

What did the East coast do now?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 23, 2011)

5.9 earthquake in Virgina. 


Dear Mother Earth, 
Washington, DC hasn't fallen into the Atlantic yet. Please send more.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 23, 2011)

Hoping our members in central VA (abckidsmom and family) are ok.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 23, 2011)

I hope everyone is ok. I havent been able to reach my family in virginia. 

The DC fireguys that are here in Alabama with me got pulled out of class.

My prayers are with everyone. ABCkidsmom let us.knkw you are ok.


----------



## JJR512 (Aug 23, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ok...so I raise my own beef and chicken. I only eat fish I catch myself (or that family and friends catch). I raise my own layer hens. I raise my own pigs (well, actually a neighbor about a mile away does, but for the purpose of my point it's just as good.)
> 
> I just watched a video that would make me (and should make every American) want to become a raw food only vegan in protest. Aside from the fact I raise my own meat, I would. I plan on not eating any meat now unless I raised it myself.
> 
> ...


 
Good. Less demand means lower prices for me!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 23, 2011)

Nero fiddled while Rome burned. Obama golfed while Washington crumbled. 

From the 9th putting green, Obama announced that they were able to pinpoint the epicenter to the Bush Fault.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 23, 2011)

Anyone know what replacing a clean out on a 4 inch sewer line should cost? 2 feet of vertical and 4 feet of horizontal pipe.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Anyone know what replacing a clean out on a 4 inch sewer line should cost? 2 feet of vertical and 4 feet of horizontal pipe.



Not more than a couple of thousand.    

If you do it yourself and do it right save you a bunch.  Do it wrong then costs you more.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 23, 2011)

Apparently VA wasn't the only place hit today. CNN says Colorado had a 5.3 this AM. Biggest in CO in the last 40 years. 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 23, 2011)

AAAAGGGGGHHHHH, IT'S COMING THIS WAY!!!!!!!!

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 24, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Hoping our members in central VA (abckidsmom and family) are ok.



You guys are sweet.  We are still having aftershockstwice an hour. I am so not cut out to be a California girl.    Tomorrow we will be addressing the giant cracks in the plaster and the chimney.  Awesome.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2011)

The big one for Cali must be on it's way :unsure:


----------



## Sandog (Aug 24, 2011)

firefite said:


> The big one for Cali must be on it's way :unsure:



It's the Tsunami that scares me, being a mile from mission Bay. Where's my rubber ducky?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sandog said:


> It's the Tsunami that scares me, being a mile from mission Bay. Where's my rubber ducky?



Ooh yeah that would suck. Make sure you got your water wings. I'm extremely far inland 100+ miles so I would probably have beach front property.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 24, 2011)

0600 50 YOM w/dystonia, CP, SOB, uticaria and.....right great toe pain?


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 24, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> 0600 50 YOM w/dystonia, CP, SOB, uticaria and.....right great toe pain?



Confused much?

Lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 24, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> 0600 50 YOM w/dystonia, CP, SOB, uticaria and.....right great toe pain?



My ILS instructor told us about a call he ran back when he worked for Big Sky. They got paged to a 50ish Y/O f c/c of severe pain in right toes. I don't know if the toe pain was related or just a coincidence, but the gal ended up an a helicopter to the cath lab cause she was having a massive anterior AMI. 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 24, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Confused much?
> 
> Lol



Yeah...you hate to be the "shotgun" clinician but he got ASA, NTG and diphenhydramine just to cover all my bases.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 24, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> My ILS instructor told us about a call he ran back when he worked for Big Sky. They got paged to a 50ish Y/O f c/c of severe pain in right toes. I don't know if the toe pain was related or just a coincidence, but the gal ended up an a helicopter to the cath lab cause she was having a massive anterior AMI.
> 
> 
> Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.



50ish females, especially African Americans and diabetics, are notorious for weird anginal equivalents. Any vague, non-specific complaint in the ladies gets a 12 lead from me.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm thinking today could be a bad day. I woke up, late, have a blister on my finger from burning it on the toaster,.and then I hit my head on the ambulance grab rail 

However, I did learn that my preceptor slept walked to the grocery last night and bought a bunch of fruit after she took Ambien 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## Sasha (Aug 24, 2011)

Today is no good. No good at all.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Aug 24, 2011)

It is truly a catastrophe for all

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## BandageBrigade (Aug 24, 2011)

Not to sound stupid- but I just got off a 24, did I miss something?


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 24, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> Not to sound stupid- but I just got off a 24, did I miss something?



Seven.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> It is truly a catastrophe for all
> 
> Sent from my mobile command center



No insurance.  Chimney that runs from the basement through two stories and the attic is toast.

How many thousand dollars is this?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 24, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> No insurance.  Chimney that runs from the basement through two stories and the attic is toast.
> 
> How many thousand dollars is this?



A lot more than house insurance would be.

I learned that the hard way. <_<


----------



## fast65 (Aug 24, 2011)

$200k?

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## emt for life (Aug 24, 2011)

*Paramedic Course*

Can someone please help me on ways to study for paramedic becuause I have my first test coming up and its 5 chapters worth material. Any suggestion comments will help


----------



## Sasha (Aug 24, 2011)

Turn off the computer and open your book?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 24, 2011)

NASCAR is an interesting thing. Who knew that such a left leaning enterprise would be such a hit in the South.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 24, 2011)

emt for life said:


> Can someone please help me on ways to study for paramedic becuause I have my first test coming up and its 5 chapters worth material. Any suggestion comments will help



Pray that tonight isn't the first time you open your book?


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> A lot more than house insurance would be.
> 
> I learned that the hard way. <_<



Who knew earthquake insurance was an extra rider?  Surely not this virginia girl.

This has been the total day from hell.  Friends' houses with walls down, babies' bedrooms with windows out of their frames, most of the schools in the county are going to be condemned, our house turns out to have more damage than we thought, with messes everywhere where stuff fell.

Hurricane heading this way, and the chimney is loose on top of the house, so the hubby went up there to see to that.

He fell off, 10 feet to the lower roof, then 12 feet to the ground.  SMH.  L2 transverse process fracture, nondisplaced, no neuro issues.  Hard smack to the kidney with a little hemturia.

He's home.  

I slept for 2 hours yesterday sometime, and he's puking from the morphine.  With an L2 fracture.  At least the kids are asleep, cause this place looks like a tornado came through, not an earthquake.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 24, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> NASCAR is an interesting thing. Who knew that such a left leaning enterprise would be such a hit in the South.



The user formerly known as Mrs Brown would have something to say about that..... good thing you are in California mate


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 24, 2011)

Crap...sounds like today was way worse than yesterday. Glad husband is ok, tell him get well soon. 

Crossing our fingers Irene misses y'all. Sounds like VAs had enough for a while.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 24, 2011)

Mentally exhausted.  However, it was good randomly seeing old friends tonight.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 24, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Crap...sounds like today was way worse than yesterday. Glad husband is ok, tell him get well soon.
> 
> Crossing our fingers Irene misses y'all. Sounds like VAs had enough for a while.



Looks like she's lined up to hit the bay head on.  Bad for Norfolk, better for us.  That puts us well out in the <40 mph, <5" rain area.  Super managable.  Maybe a little tree work coming, but not too terrible.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 24, 2011)

In other news, Steve Jobs resigned from Apple today.  Makes you wonder, did his resignation letter say, "iQuit" ?


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 24, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> In other news, Steve Jobs resigned from Apple today.  Makes you wonder, did his resignation letter say, "iQuit" ?



Poor Steve Jobs.  What an icon.  This was very funny, though.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks like my inlaws @ Langley AFB,VA may get a little hurricane treat this weekend. It will be their first. I'm kinda jealous, I miss hurricanes. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Sasha (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah cause destruction, death, and massive power outages are something to look forward to.

All those people crying on TV cause they lost their homes just needs to suck it up.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 25, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Who knew earthquake insurance was an extra rider?  Surely not this virginia girl.
> 
> This has been the total day from hell.  Friends' houses with walls down, babies' bedrooms with windows out of their frames, most of the schools in the county are going to be condemned, our house turns out to have more damage than we thought, with messes everywhere where stuff fell.
> 
> ...



Damn, I'm glad your husband isn't hurt worse. I had no idea earthquake insurance was separate from home owners. Don't worry the government will save you they have plenty of money to spend these days. Just take care of your husband and stay safe.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Yeah cause destruction, death, and massive power outages are something to look forward to.
> 
> All those people crying on TV cause they lost their homes just needs to suck it up.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I so look forward to being the one running the chain saw for the next week.   Husbands and their need to be right will trump smarts every time.

An inland hurricane, even a glancing blow, is a nightmare around here.  We have lots of trees, and Isabel hit a month later in the year, so fewer leaves on them.  This will be ugly.


----------



## JJR512 (Aug 25, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> SMH.


 
Sorry I don't think I turned on my brain yet this morning. What does "SMH" mean?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 25, 2011)

"Shaking my head."

If you want to be really dramatic, you whip your hair.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> "Shaking my head."
> 
> If you want to be really dramatic, you whip your hair.



Says the queen of drama.  Necessary?  I think maybe not.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 25, 2011)

Uhm what? He asked what SMH meant. I answered.

A little sensitive, much?


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Uhm what? He asked what SMH meant. I answered.
> 
> A little sensitive, much?



Sorry.  I am a lot sensitive.  I thought you were accusing me of drama.  

I am sorry to over react.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh darn it.

Today looked so pretty when I woke up and now BAM storm. Plus a wind advisory. 

I really wish there weren't so many trees. But that's what you get when you live by the woods.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 25, 2011)

And now its sunny.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 25, 2011)

It's about 8am (0800) and it's already 95+ degrees outside.

You know it's gonna be a hot day when dispatch is advising you to pop the hood of the ambulance when you are posting.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Oh darn it.
> 
> Today looked so pretty when I woke up and now BAM storm. Plus a wind advisory.
> 
> I really wish there weren't so many trees. But that's what you get when you live by the woods.



Since I tell people looking for my house to look for 3 trees in the yard and everyone has found me, does that count as living in the woods?:wacko:


----------



## Sasha (Aug 25, 2011)

No. I dont live in them either, just across the street. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 25, 2011)

Ah, the magical analgesic properties of normal saline...


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 25, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Ah, the magical analgesic properties of normal saline...



I prefer the electrode pain patches myself


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> If you want to be really dramatic, you whip your hair.



Sure rub it in :/


----------



## Sasha (Aug 25, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Sure rub it in :/



Okay, well if YOU want to make it dramatic, snap in Z formation with a head bob.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Okay, well if YOU want to make it dramatic, snap in Z formation with a head bob.



I had to Google Z formation. I think I'll just stick with my usual "looming and ape like menacing scowl" for dramatic effect.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 25, 2011)

Just had the most amazing time. 

Dressed in level B PPE, did decon and mass triage in a hot zone.

Ran tests on enough VX nerve gas to kill 800 people. And enough Sarin to kill 150.

Very awesome day.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Yeah cause destruction, death, and massive power outages are something to look forward to.
> 
> All those people crying on TV cause they lost their homes just needs to suck it up.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



You're right. That didn't quite mean what I wanted. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 25, 2011)

I swear, if I keep hearing all of the collective derp-itude over the "Responders not invited to 9/11 10th anniversary," I'm going to have a stroke. ...and if I keep seeing the tired old cliche about how "they weren't invited 10 years ago, but showed up anyways," I might become stabby.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 25, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I swear, if I keep hearing all of the collective derp-itude over the "Responders not invited to 9/11 10th anniversary," I'm going to have a stroke. ...and if I keep seeing the tired old cliche about how "they weren't invited 10 years ago, but showed up anyways," I might become stabby.



They were so completely invited 10 years ago.  Good grief that makes me crabby when people are posting nonsense on their facebook.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 25, 2011)

Apparently asking EMS to (you know) do their job is too much to ask for. Also, apparently showing how this is nonsense is "trolling," because "trolling" is apparently holding a minority opinion in a thread.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm pretty well over the whole "hero" mentality period. Yes firefighting, EMS and police work are occasionally dangerous. But no more than the guys who make it possible to eat seafood, buy lumber or build highrises.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 25, 2011)

OMG, and now someone is seriously suggesting that this is Obama's fault? I'm not a fan of Fartbongo, but really? Seriously? Blaming him on the fact that Ground Zero is currently a construction site with limited space? WTF?

Edit: And here's the current thread that's making me die a little with every post... 

http://www.facebook.com/EMTsParamedics/posts/142077602548254


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 25, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I'm pretty well over the whole "hero" mentality period. Yes firefighting, EMS and police work are occasionally dangerous. But no more than the guys who make it possible to eat seafood, buy lumber or build highrises.



Right?  Especially in a natural disaster, I'm learning that life is easier at work...other people's problems are so much easier to deal with.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 25, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> OMG, and now someone is seriously suggesting that this is Obama's fault? I'm not a fan of Fartbongo, but really? Seriously? Blaming him on the fact that Ground Zero is currently a construction site with limited space? WTF?
> 
> Edit: And here's the current thread that's making me die a little with every post...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/EMTsParamedics/posts/142077602548254



People are retarded. 

It's a job.

The families of those that lost their lives, are the ones that should be there.


----------



## silver (Aug 25, 2011)

^^The real family members of the responders who lost their lives were invited.

I happened to casually be in the area of the memorial this week, and its a bit shocking that they are planning to invite all the family members. Its far from being "completed." 

Additionally there are skyscrapers being built around it, so space is a high commodity.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 25, 2011)

Jeez what is with wanting special treatment and recognition for doing the job that you signed up to do??


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 25, 2011)

I signed up FOR the special treatment and recognition h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 25, 2011)

I want to know why they advised religious people not to attend.


----------



## Flightorbust (Aug 25, 2011)

mabey because they are going to have a little bit for each religion and so the deeply religious dont get offended


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 25, 2011)

On a different note, I made my pulmonology exam my &*%#! today  

Bring on cardiology!


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> On a different note, I made my pulmonology exam my &*%#! today
> 
> Bring on cardiology!



Ahem, correction mate, you made *the* pulmonology exam your :censored:,  if it was already yours you could not have made it your :censored:


----------



## Aprz (Aug 26, 2011)

Where did you buy your dog?
I bought my dog from a pet store.
I made my pulmonology exam my :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:.
I am making the pulmonology exam my :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:.
How do you make the pulmonology exam your :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:?
Hm.


----------



## exodus (Aug 26, 2011)

Got a Claim award letter from unemployment office. Didn't even get a phone interview and the approved my claim! So much stress is off me now. I have enough money to cover bills


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm happy. A photo I took and entered took first overall at the Eastern Washington State Fair.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 26, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I'm happy. A photo I took and entered took first overall at the Eastern Washington State Fair.



Since when is there an Eastern Washington State? Hmmmmm ..... 

Or do you all not like the Starbucks drinking people from Western Washington aka Seattle?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Okay, well if YOU want to make it dramatic, snap in Z formation with a head bob.



The guy I'm flying with says the z formation snap is only done by posers and the true snap is the sideways V snap.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 26, 2011)

BBG you were not on Brown's recent Southwest flight ... Brown was sad


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 26, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> BBG you were not on Brown's recent Southwest flight ... Brown was sad



I'm sorry brown I will try and make myself available to you the next time you fly. I'm actually kind of a crappy flight attendant though so be warned.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 26, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> The guy I'm flying with says the z formation snap is only done by posers and the true snap is the sideways V snap.



I've always done the sideways V snap. If flows alot better then the Z in my opinion.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 26, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm sorry brown I will try and make myself available to you the next time you fly. I'm actually kind of a crappy flight attendant though so be warned.



As long as you hand out Dr Pepper and honey roasted peanuts


----------



## Sasha (Aug 26, 2011)

Screw dr pepper its all about the mountain dew.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 26, 2011)

exodus said:


> Got a Claim award letter from unemployment office. Didn't even get a phone interview and the approved my claim! So much stress is off me now. I have enough money to cover bills



That's why they say you need an emergency fund.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> That's why they say you need an emergency fund.



Can most EMS providers actually afford to build an "emergency fund"?

(that's why I work overtime!)


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 26, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> As long as you hand out Dr Pepper and honey roasted peanuts



Dry roasted only at present, but lots of Dr Pepper.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 26, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Since when is there an Eastern Washington State? Hmmmmm .....
> 
> Or do you all not like the Starbucks drinking people from Western Washington aka Seattle?



h34r:...........Don't you want to know. 

Hey, it'll happen someday. Probably not in my day, but it'll happen.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 26, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Can most EMS providers actually afford to build an "emergency fund"?
> 
> (that's why I work overtime!)
> 
> ...



Www.daveramsey.com


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 26, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Can most EMS providers actually afford to build an "emergency fund"?
> 
> (that's why I work overtime!)



The ones who think they can't do an emergency fund are the ones that need it the most.


I have 4 months of expenses saved up right now JUST for an emergency, and I'm going to keep putting money in until I reach $10,000.  That's not including money to fix/replace my car, money I'm saving for a house, and money I save just so I can buy whatever I want without going over budget.


I remember just a couple years ago how little money I actually had saved, and it seemed like whenever I got an extra $300, something would happen to take that away.  I'd feel much too uncomfortable in this age to NOT have plenty of money saved.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 26, 2011)

Today I popped a three year old in the mouth for biting me on my hip.

And I actually feel guilty because he's skulking and pouting around the house.

But darnit that hurt!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> That's why they say you need an emergency fund.



Eee mur gent cee fun-d? What is that?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Eee mur gent cee fun-d? What is that?



Money you save solely for use in an emergency situation, like car breaks down or you lose your job, instead of putting it on a credit card.

Some people say $1000, some people say 3-6 months of living expenses, some say upwards of a year.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 26, 2011)

count your blessings Linuss.  No matter how much money you make, it's hard to save.  Then again, if you have 35k in student loans, you might not be sitting pretty with your little treasures!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Money you save solely for use in an emergency situation, like car breaks down or you lose your job, instead of putting it on a credit card.
> 
> Some people say $1000, some people say 3-6 months of living expenses, some say upwards of a year.



Lol i dont make enough to save.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Lol i dont make enough to save.



All the more reason to work on a budget and save.  A medic I work with hurt his back and was out of work for a couple of months.  He finances tanked due to having no savings to cushion himself.  

Heck, work on saving $100 a month.




I don't always follow my budget, but I ALWAYS spend less than I make in a month.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 26, 2011)

Not everyones expenses are the same as yours. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Not everyones expenses are the same as yours.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



No, but everyones expenses should be less than their income.


And preferably by a good margin as to give yourself some wiggle room.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 26, 2011)

Easier said than done

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 26, 2011)

Our disaster response teams are on final notice for activation for Irene. The flights to get the crews there are already planned and we are back filling field shifts just incase they do get deployed.

The response teams have 6 hours to get to the main station from the time they get the phone call/page. And have to be on scene of the incident within 24 hours.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Easier said than done
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Maybe.   But still needs to be done.



I just would not feel comfortable knowing that a single flat tire could throw me in to debt.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Maybe.   But still needs to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> I just would not feel comfortable knowing that a single flat tire could throw me in to debt.



This is why friends shouldn't talk about money. someone always ends up looking like a jerk.

i'm not trying to make it personal, but why don't we change the subject!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 26, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> This is why friends shouldn't talk about money. someone always ends up looking like a jerk.
> 
> i'm not trying to make it personal, but why don't we change the subject!



I didn't make you pay when you stayed at my house, did I?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I didn't make you pay when you stayed at my house, did I?



lol i told you i wasnt making it personal, Sucka!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 26, 2011)

firefite said:


> Our disaster response teams are on final notice for activation for Irene. The flights to get the crews there are already planned and we are back filling field shifts just incase they do get deployed.
> 
> The response teams have 6 hours to get to the main station from the time they get the phone call/page. And have to be on scene of the incident within 24 hours.



Sounds neat! You on a team? Make sure you take 30 seconds and drop us a message if (when) you get the call! Good luck!


----------



## enjoynz (Aug 26, 2011)

What are you guys and gals on the East coast of the USA doing to upset mother nature at the moment? Earthquakes, Hurricanes...what's next? 

Hope you come through it ok! 
Take Care!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 26, 2011)

enjoynz said:


> What are you guys and gals on the East coast of the USA doing to upset mother nature at the moment? Earthquakes, Hurricanes...what's next?
> 
> Hope you come through it ok!
> Take Care!



Four words: United States Federal Government

h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 26, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Sounds neat! You on a team? Make sure you take 30 seconds and drop us a message if (when) you get the call! Good luck!



I turned in all my paperwork to be on the team about a week ago. All my certs have to be verified and then they will send me the FEMA badge and I will be on the team. 

If we get deployed I won't be able to go because my certs haven't been verified yet. But next time or maybe later on. Our deployments last 15-17 days so I still have a chance. But for right now I am back filling shifts at work so that we can keep our compliance levels above 90%.


----------



## JJR512 (Aug 26, 2011)

firefite said:


> Our disaster response teams are on final notice for activation for Irene. The flights to get the crews there are already planned and we are back filling field shifts just incase they do get deployed.
> 
> The response teams have 6 hours to get to the main station from the time they get the phone call/page. And have to be on scene of the incident within 24 hours.


 
How does one get on a disaster response team?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 26, 2011)

AMR holds a FEMA contract for it, and when I was working for AMR all I had to do was sign up.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 26, 2011)

From a guy in Connecticut:

He'll apparently be "watching the hurricane in flip flops, a chest rig and NVG's"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 26, 2011)

The storm is coming right through Delaware, where I live, and thanks to the magic of scheduling, I'm not on shift again until Tuesday. 

I've got to be honest, as much as I'd like to be working, I'm glad I can ride it out at home. It's supposed to be a storm of historical proportion. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> AMR holds a FEMA contract for it, and when I was working for AMR all I had to do was sign up.




That ^

I don't believe you can sign up for it unless you work for AMR. but your company can become a provider: 

http://www.amr.net/Disaster-Response-Team/Companies.aspx


----------



## Flightorbust (Aug 26, 2011)

So I just found out that my school refunds all of your unused FASFA money to you. New boots here I come lol


----------



## Anjel (Aug 26, 2011)

I am home finally. After a 2 hour flight and sitting at the Atlanta airport for 6 hours. 

Amazing week of training. Can't wait to go back.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 26, 2011)

Wrapped up my first week at the new job.  Looking forward to week two.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 27, 2011)

Had a date night with the wife tonight that was nice to be off on the same nights. Now Im on days for 2 weeks till another sup comes back from maternity leave. This will be a tease--Ive been wanting back on days for the last year.

The in-laws have evacuated from Langley AFB to slightly inland--base is on mandatory evacuation. This will suck for them if the surge goes over predicted since their house is 2 blocks from Back River.

Thoughts and prayers to all involved with this storm. Ive had to ride out and work my share and its hard. Yall stay safe.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Aaaaand there goes the company, firing the only decent sup we have.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 27, 2011)

Bloody hell I am not looking for a pink hole!
I knew you were gay!
No no no, I am plugging my headset into the computer, it goes into the green hole not the pink one!

... Brown is just not helping his case here is Brown?


----------



## Wacky2004 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Amr/drt*

Hey y'all I was lookin at the post for drt I am a paramedic is San antonio. I am a part of the drt if you would like to be apart of it the steps are simple ... Be a employee of amr the go onto either a FEMA website or google it you have to complete the NIMS classes numbers 100,200,700, and 800. Then submit all your stuff to FEMA. These asses are a little lengthy but easy to complete. Also amr.net has drt info also let me know if y'all have any questions I'll do my best thx
Chris


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 27, 2011)

Brown's mind might be as cracked as Alabama clay which would prove why Brown is much too young to feel this damn old, but if Brown figures tomorrow might never come then why give in and go down until the sun comes up?

*Brown sucks down some more coffee ....

Oh, Brown also blames it all on his roots but you'll never hear Brown complain


----------



## Anjel (Aug 27, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown's mind might be as cracked as Alabama clay which would prove why Brown is much too young to feel this damn old, but if Brown figures tomorrow might never come then why give in and go down until the sun comes up?
> 
> *Brown sucks down some more coffee ....
> 
> Oh, Brown also blames it all on his roots but you'll never hear Brown complain



Lmao I love brown. He is a goof.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Lmao I love brown. He is a goof.



Aw thank you hun, 

*Brown bounds around the room woohoo Brown is loved 

You are lucky, Brown has almost quit this place three times ... Brown is unsure WTF keeps Brown coming back


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 27, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Aw thank you hun,
> 
> *Brown bounds around the room woohoo Brown is loved
> 
> You are lucky, Brown has almost quit this place three times ... Brown is unsure WTF keeps Brown coming back



Don't quit this place. You're great to have around. 

I'm also surprised the Kiwi can quote country music songs. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Sasha (Aug 27, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Aw thank you hun,
> 
> *Brown bounds around the room woohoo Brown is loved
> 
> You are lucky, Brown has almost quit this place three times ... Brown is unsure WTF keeps Brown coming back



I keep you coming back 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Aug 27, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I keep you coming back
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Time after time


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Time after time



I love Cyndi Lauper. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 27, 2011)

My prayers go out to the family members of the victims involved in the HEMS crash in Missouri.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 27, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Aw thank you hun,
> 
> *Brown bounds around the room woohoo Brown is loved
> 
> You are lucky, Brown has almost quit this place three times ... Brown is unsure WTF keeps Brown coming back



I kind of like your occasional dramatic door slamming exits, it keeps things interesting. You'll always come back because if you didn't come back there wouldn't be anything to come came to. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 27, 2011)

Brown needs us just as much as we need him around here.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 27, 2011)

Brown is not sure why Brown comes back .... 

You are correct in saying that Brown loves you all very much

This place has caused Brown much happiness, sadness, joy, rage and everything in between


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 27, 2011)

Why does every new national EMS certificate feel the need to put "life support" in the name?


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Drum & Bass + dubstep = drumstep. Can't wait for this genre to get big


----------



## Flightorbust (Aug 27, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Drum & Bass + dubstep = drumstep. Can't wait for this genre to get big



I can, I hated DnB and jungle when it was a fad. I hate dubstep now


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 27, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Why does every new national EMS certificate feel the need to put "life support" in the name?



Who knows mate, it makes Brown :rofl:


----------



## Cup of Joe (Aug 27, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Drum & Bass + dubstep = drumstep. Can't wait for this genre to get big



Son approaches mom, and just doesn't look right...
Mom: "Son, what's wrong?"
Son: "I'm afraid."
Mom: "What are you afraid of?"
Son: "The drop."
Mom: "What dro..."
WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> Son approaches mom, and just doesn't look right...
> Mom: "Son, what's wrong?"
> Son: "I'm afraid."
> Mom: "What are you afraid of?"
> ...



Benny has to be my favorite House DJ. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOYCmKHQKO4[/YOUTUBE] 

This song has been pretty much looping all day for me




Flightorbust said:


> I can, I hated DnB and jungle when it was a fad. I hate dubstep now


----------



## Cup of Joe (Aug 27, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Benny has to be my favorite House DJ.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOYCmKHQKO4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This song has been pretty much looping all day for me



The drop doesn't come in on the 1 beat, comes in on like the and of 4. But awesome song regardless. 

Been on an electro house and dirty dutch binge as of lately:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ifJIqiB7XY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 27, 2011)

Brown thinks Alfred forgot to put Batman's suit out ....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hot dang! I just was on one of the most exciting calls I have ever run! 

Pt had a compound, open fx of his left tibia. Only problem was he was 6 miles in on a forest service foot trail. So we hiked in and long story short, we didn't even know if the helicopter could land there and lift him out. So we called for an Air Force MEDEVAC out of Fairchild AFB cause they are equipped with a hoist. In the end, the civilian bird was able to land an lift the patient out, and the rest of us got ferried out on the Huey. I don't think I have ever gotten such a rush as I did sitting in the doorway of that Huey with my legs hanging out the side as the pilot twisted and turned down the canyon to get the speed up to get out of the canyon. Thank God that AF bird was available! We would have been hiking out in total darkness. 

Pics later...^_^


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 28, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hot dang! I just was on one of the most exciting calls I have ever run!
> 
> Pt had a compound, open fx of his left tibia. Only problem was he was 6 miles in on a forest service foot trail. So we hiked in and long story short, we didn't even know if the helicopter could land there and lift him out. So we called for an Air Force MEDEVAC out of Fairchild AFB cause they are equipped with a hoist. In the end, the civilian bird was able to land an lift the patient out, and the rest of us got ferried out on the Huey. I don't think I have ever gotten such a rush as I did sitting in the doorway of that Huey with my legs hanging out the side as the pilot twisted and turned down the canyon to get the speed up to get out of the canyon. Thank God that AF bird was available! We would have been hiking out in total darkness.
> 
> Pics later...^_^



Lucky. I've have to get patients out in dune buggies and back of trucks from in the middle of the desert when air isn't available.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 28, 2011)

firefite said:


> Lucky. I've have to get patients out in dune buggies and back of trucks from in the middle of the desert when air isn't available.




...which still beats walking...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 28, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...which still beats walking...



Heck yes it does. We'd still be hiking if it wasn't for some vehicle to get us out. Since you couldn't even get a 4 wheeler up where we were, the bird was the only way out. 

But let me tell you, air is the way to go in the wilderness of rural America. Thank God for that Air Force MEDEVAC crew and the civilian air amb crew. After the air amb took the pt off our hands, the Air Force turned what was going to be a 3 hour hike into a 5-10 minute flight. 

The wonders of modern machines...... :-D I just can't get over how nice it is to be laying in bed right now instead of still crashing around in the brush in pitch darkness, with a pt who has an open femur fx. I am so freaking happy!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 28, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...which still beats walking...



Well yes. But I was going for the helicopter ride makes it lucky.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 28, 2011)

Air Amb on scene


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 28, 2011)

My ride home. And my "flight attendant." ;-) God bless them!


----------



## firetender (Aug 28, 2011)

*Brown-nosing*



MrBrown said:


> You are correct in saying that Brown loves you all very much


 
By your actions you are known. 

Even if we didn't beg you to stay, you'd stay, if for nothing more than we'll listen while you be Brown, whatever that is.

For my part, you're much more than comic relief!


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 28, 2011)

firetender said:


> By your actions you are known.



Brown is not so sure that is a good thing 



firetender said:


> Even if we didn't beg you to stay, you'd stay, if for nothing more than we'll listen while you be Brown, whatever that is.



Brown doesn't know what a Brown is; a Brown is a weird specimen that is for sure ... just ask the user formerly known as Mrs Brown 



firetender said:


> For my part, you're much more than comic relief!



Nice to know that Brown is appreciated


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 28, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hot dang! I just was on one of the most exciting calls I have ever run!
> 
> Pt had a compound, open fx of his left tibia. Only problem was he was 6 miles in on a forest service foot trail. So we hiked in and long story short, we didn't even know if the helicopter could land there and lift him out. So we called for an Air Force MEDEVAC out of Fairchild AFB cause they are equipped with a hoist. In the end, the civilian bird was able to land an lift the patient out, and the rest of us got ferried out on the Huey. I don't think I have ever gotten such a rush as I did sitting in the doorway of that Huey with my legs hanging out the side as the pilot twisted and turned down the canyon to get the speed up to get out of the canyon. Thank God that AF bird was available! We would have been hiking out in total darkness.
> 
> Pics later...^_^



Very cool


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 28, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is not so sure that is a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Yes Brown, it is a good thing. 

2. WTF are you talking about "formerly known as." I've seen that around the site several times and no one will tell me what you mean. 

3. You are more appreciated than you know by many more users than you realize. 

That is all.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 28, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> 1. Yes Brown, it is a good thing.
> 
> 2. WTF are you talking about "formerly known as." I've seen that around the site several times and no one will tell me what you mean.
> 
> ...



Obviously it means that they broke up.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Obviously it means that they broke up.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Last time I assumed something was yesterday evening and it almost turned an 8 hour call into an overnight stay in the woods with no sleeping gear. Not life threatening or nothing, but highly unpleasant.

So as a rule, I try to assume nothing.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 28, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Obviously it means that they broke up.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



What what WHAT!!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 28, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> My ride home. And my "flight attendant." ;-) God bless them!



This definitely qualifies as a really good time.  Awesome.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Punch in and out with the hand scanner, landline dispatch to clock in and out, fill out a paper time card, fax said time card to payroll and send the original via overnight mail, still get shorted 12 hours on your check. 

You'd think with quadruple redundancy they wouldn't mess up like that?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 28, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> This definitely qualifies as a really good time.  Awesome.



Sorry they are so small. Tappatalk won't let me upload anything bigger than about 8kb. I'll get better ones later. 

Adam, I don't think my service has quadruple redundancy in anything. And no, I don't see how they screwed your times up. That's crazy! 

Also......I agree with bbg. If Sasha is correct, then WHAT, WHAT, WHAT???


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 28, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> \2. WTF are you talking about "formerly known as." I've seen that around the site several times and no one will tell me what you mean.



What that means is this ....



Sasha said:


> ...that they broke up.



Yes, that is what it means 



bigbaldguy said:


> What what WHAT!!!!



Alas it is true, the Browns are no longer


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 28, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> If Sasha is correct, then WHAT, WHAT, WHAT???



Yes, Sasha is correct.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 28, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Also......I agree with bbg. If Sasha is correct, then WHAT, WHAT, WHAT???



What, what, what it means is what we have both confirmed for you.

It is just one of those things that happens.

Can we all not make some sort of scene about it please? Thanks


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 28, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> WHAT, WHAT, WHAT???


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 28, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Can we all not make some sort of scene about it please? Thanks


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Is there a way to "favorite" threads? Y'know, put all the threads with good info into one easily accessible area (other than bookmarking with the browser h34r: )


----------



## Sasha (Aug 28, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>



wtf who head bobs while eating popcorn?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## JPINFV (Aug 28, 2011)

Sasha said:


> wtf who head bobs while eating popcorn?


The President's personal aide apparently. (Dule Hill played Charlie Young on The West Wing before playing Gus on Psych)


----------



## Anjel (Aug 28, 2011)

Sasha said:


>



thats how I eat popcorn :rofl:

ALSO:

Going to look at wedding dresses tomorrow. SO excited.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 28, 2011)

This is how  I eat popcorn. 






Pictures, pictures of the wedding dresses.


----------



## DESERTDOC (Aug 28, 2011)

*Alfredo*

Fettucine Alfredo

1-Stick salted butter
2-Cups Parmesan.  Not the crap in a can, buy in block form and grate it.
2-Cups heavy whipping cream
1 Pound flat pasta.

Put pot of water on high to boil, and some salt.  At the same time put large sauce pan over medium heat.  Put in butter, let melt, DO NOT let it boil.  When very warm, slowly whisk in cream, DO NOT let it boil.

Put pasta in water when at a rolling boil.

When cream and butter are very warm, whisk in cheese a about a half hand full at a time.  Again, no boiling allowed.  Incorporate fully.

When pasta is done, drain but DO NOT RINSE.  When drained, place hot pasta right into saucepan of sauce.  Mix to coat well.

Place pasta into pre-warmed bowls.  Now, go eat the best Alfredo ever.

After you make it this way once and see how it will work for you, then next time add shrimp, grilled chicken, etc.

This is a no miss dish.

Enjoy!


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Nevermind


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2011)

Think I used a full bottle of hydrogen peroxide on my uniform between yesterday and today. Peroxide followed up by bleach wipe followed up by ironing does wonders for getting out blood, brain matter, and CSF out of uniforms. 

I get switched from BLS to ALS for 2 days in a row and we have 2 major traumas with one of them being a MCI. Bad days for the city but pretty cool for my medic and me.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 29, 2011)

firefite said:


> Think I used a full bottle of hydrogen peroxide on my uniform between yesterday and today. Peroxide followed up by bleach wipe followed up by ironing does wonders for getting out blood, brain matter, and CSF out of uniforms.
> 
> I get switched from BLS to ALS for 2 days in a row and we have 2 major traumas with one of them being a MCI. Bad days for the city but pretty cool for my medic and me.



I've been told by folks far more experienced than I in the EMS game that you can always spot the new guy cuz he's the one with :censored: all over his uniform


----------



## medic417 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey I've been away for a while and now I notice that JTpaintball (sp?) is missing.  Anyone hear anything from him?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 29, 2011)

Weeeelcome back again.

He is now transport jockey. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## silver (Aug 29, 2011)

No power isn't fun. They expect some people in my city to not have power for up to a week.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Weeeelcome back again.
> 
> He is now transport jockey.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Well thank you maam.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 29, 2011)

silver said:


> No power isn't fun. They expect some people in my city to not have power for up to a week.



Aaaahhh the memories. Massive power outages for weeks on end.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Aaaahhh the memories. Massive power outages for weeks on end.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Just think of the money you are saving on your utility bill.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 29, 2011)

When I lived in Michigan, power would go out fairly routinely due to random causes.


I can count on one hand the amount of times power has gone out since I moved to Texas 5 years ago, and every single one was to do VERY severe storms.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 29, 2011)

Not me, the hurricane missed us. We got a drizzle and lots of sunshine.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Aug 29, 2011)

Linuss said:


> When I lived in Michigan, power would go out fairly routinely due to random causes.
> 
> 
> I can count on one hand the amount of times power has gone out since I moved to Texas 5 years ago, and every single one was to do VERY severe storms.



*sigh* my entire neighborhood was out for 5 hours saturday for no reason.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 29, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> *sigh* my entire neighborhood was out for 5 hours saturday for no reason.



It wasnt for no reason its because youre in michigan. Michiganders dont deserve power, not as long as you all play hockey up there.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 29, 2011)

silver said:


> No power isn't fun. They expect some people in my city to not have power for up to a week.




Thoughts and prayers are with all you on the east coast. I know how you feel. Like I said, been through plenty of major storms myself. Take care and be safe out there as you do your jobs and go about the task of cleaning up. Keep us updated too if you can! Good luck!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 29, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> *sigh* my entire neighborhood was out for 5 hours saturday for no reason.



Remember the blackout of 2003?  

Yeah, that sucked.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Aaaahhh the memories. Massive power outages for weeks on end.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




I know! Stuff like that you remember for a long time. :-S

Guam, December 8, 2004. Supertyphoon Pongsona hit and stalled over Guam for almost 20 hours. The navy base where I lived sat under the eyewall for about 14 hours. The wind during that time was up around 180 MpH most of the time. Thank God all the Navy housing was made of poured, reenforced concrete! When the storm finally cleared out on December 10, everything was torn to shreds. We had no running water till Christmas Eve, no telephone till the day after the new year, and no Power till after mid January. Add that to gasoline rationing due to a massive fire that somehow started during the height of the storm at the island's only large fuel storage farm.

But I have such good memories too! Of course there was no electricity for Christmas, so the families and various commands at US Naval Station Yokosuka and Kedena US Air Base in Japan raised money and bought Christmas dinner for the Navy and Air Force bases on Guam. The Air Force flew it in on a big old C-17 complete with an Air Force mess unit. Then they set up huge long tents in the center of the neighborhood and made us Christmas dinner. 

I can remember waiting till it rained, then running outside to take a shower in the water coming off the roof. And setting up a 55 gallon drum to catch rainwater to flush the toilet. Every day at around noon the SEAL command would come through the neighborhood in a 2 1/2 ton truck handing out bottled water, 1 gallon per person per day. My dad, the commander of the unit used to let me ride along sometimes. One of his guys also owned a boat and went out and caught this huge marlin one day and cut it up to give to all the families from the SEAL command. 

When we finally got power back, it wasn't web from the civilian power station either. After the Sea Bees had the power grid back in place on the base, they somehow hooked up to LA class nuclear attack submarines into the grid and powered us with them.

So, not all bad memories.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


>



I put it to a vote! Sasha's new avatar? What say you all?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 29, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Remember the blackout of 2003?
> 
> Yeah, that sucked.



Omg I thought It was the end of the world. It was sooo hot.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 29, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> i put it to a vote! Sasha's new avatar? What say you all?


+1


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 29, 2011)

It was a good day today but I'm really tired.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 29, 2011)

Gah, had my first mishap with Amazon that prompted an angry email.


I have to take CPR class on Wednesday.  I work tomorrow.  I go straight from work to CPR.  I needed the new CPR book for class, so I ordered it on Amazon and chose 2 day shipping, and it said it'd arrive today, Monday.  It's not scheduled to arrive till tomorrow, Tuesday.



Angry angry angry letter... as angry as I can be while being polite.  "Why would I order something to arrive on a specific date, JUST to get it late and not be able to use it, losing it on money?"


I'm going to demand a refund, or tell them to cancel my Prime membership and refund that cost.  Wish I had used my American Express card... I could get a guaranteed refund...grr.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 29, 2011)

Should have chosen one day shipping

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 29, 2011)

I love my job.  I have a doctor's hours because if the docs aren't around, I can't do :censored::censored::censored::censored:.  LOL


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 29, 2011)

Does it strike anyone else as odd that about the only thing that the Nazis didn't do in the name of "science" was deceleration/g force experiments?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Should have chosen one day shipping
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Thing is, every other time I chose 2 day shipping, it came in 2 days.  Here I am thinking it'd be 2 days again, and save myself the $4.99


Silly me for believing their "arrive by" date.  Grr Amazon.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 29, 2011)

I am really really tired of 8 times a day aftershocks that are more frequent at night.  My stomach drops every time I hear that sound of rocks crashing together under the ground.  It's like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 29, 2011)

Had a busy day unpacking more boxes in the new house. I'm back on shift tomorrow, 4 12 hour days. Ugh.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 29, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I have a doctor's hours because if the docs aren't around, I can't do :censored:.  LOL



Should have become a doctor then


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 29, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Should have become a doctor then



LOL No, I get all the benefits (besides the paycheck) without having to do nearly as much.  I'm not complaining at all.


----------



## DESERTDOC (Aug 29, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Does it strike anyone else as odd that about the only thing that the Nazis didn't do in the name of "science" was deceleration/g force experiments?



Do some research on Hubertus Strughold.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 29, 2011)

Amazon mailed me back.  They said it was a delay from UPS that caused it, and I'm getting $5 credit back.  

Meh.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hmmm this is weird. We are currently posted at a cemetery. And by "at" I mean inside the grounds.


----------



## silver (Aug 29, 2011)

After 36ish hours without electricity, my power has been restored.

In my area we have a large amount of power lines and trees down leading to substantial power outages. By shore lines, rivers, and lakes there is flooding. Unfortunately for first responders its very hard to navigate around these obstructions, and there has been a delay to get many of them cleared. Most of the wires were "de-energized" and traffic went over them or around them.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 29, 2011)

SO EXCITED. First one I tried on.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh my gosh girl, that is gorgeous!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 29, 2011)

"Amy: I don't understand, okay? One minute she's going to marry you and then she's going to kill you.

The  Doctor: Well she's been brainwashed. It all makes sense to her. Plus, she's a woman."


I love Dr. Who.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 29, 2011)

DESERTDOC said:


> Do some research on Hubertus Strughold.



All I can find is a vague mention of studies of bailouts and "forces over 20 G".  You would figure if anyone would have figured out the actual limit of human deceleration tolerance, it would have been some Nazi scientist without regard for his subjects.


----------



## DESERTDOC (Aug 30, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> All I can find is a vague mention of studies of bailouts and "forces over 20 G".  You would figure if anyone would have figured out the actual limit of human deceleration tolerance, it would have been some Nazi scientist without regard for his subjects.



Yeah, there is not much stuff that I can find other than what you noted.  But look at it this way, the Nuremberg Trials did give us this:

The Nuremberg Code

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


From "Trials of War Criminals Before the Nuremberg Military Tribunals Under Control Council Law No. 10", Vol. 2, Nuremberg, October 1946 - April 1949. (Washington, DC: US Government Printing Office, 1949). pp 181-182. 
The great weight of the evidence before us is to the effect that certain types of medical experiments on human beings, when kept within reasonably well-defined bounds, conform to the ethics of the medical profession generally. The protagonists of the practice of human experimentation justify their views on the basis that such experiments yield results for the good of society that are unprocurable by other methods or means of study. All agree, however, that certain basic principles must be observed in order to satisfy moral, ethical and legal concepts. 

The voluntary consent of the human subject is absolutely essential. 
This means that the person involved should have legal capacity to give consent; should be so situated as to be able to exercise free power of choice, without the intervention of any element of force, fraud, deceit, duress, overreaching, or other ulterior form of constraint or coercion; and should have sufficient knowledge and comprehension of the elements of the subject matter involved as to enable him to make an understanding and enlightened decision. This latter element requires that before the acceptance of an affirmative decision by the experimental subject there should be made known to him the nature, duration, and purpose of the experiment; the method and means by which it is to be conducted; all inconveniences and hazards reasonably to be expected; and the effects upon his health or person which may possibly come from his participation in the experiment. 

The duty and responsibility for ascertaining the quality of the consent rests upon each individual who initiates, directs or engages in the experiment. It is a personal duty and responsibility which may not be delegated to another with impunity. 


The experiment should be such as to yield fruitful results for the good of society, unprocurable by other methods or means of study, and not random and unnecessary in nature. 

The experiment should be so designed and based on the results of animal experimentation and a knowledge of the natural history of the disease or other problems under study that the anticipated results will justify the performance of the experiment. 

The experiment should be so conducted as to avoid all unnecessary physical and mental suffering and injury. 

No experiment should be conducted where there is an a priori reason to believe that death or disabling injury will occur; except perhaps, in those experiments where the experimental physicians also serve as subjects. 

The degree of risk to be taken should never exceed that determined by the humanitarian importance of the problem to be solved by the experiment. 

Proper preparations should be made and adequate facilities provided to protect the experimental subject against even remote possibilities of injury, disability, or death. 

The experiment should be conducted only by scientifically qualified persons. The highest degree of skill and care should be required through all stages of the experiment of those who conduct or engage in the experiment. 

During the course of the experiment the human subject should be at liberty to bring the experiment to an end if he has reached the physical or mental state where continuation of the experiment seems to him to be impossible. 

During the course of the experiment the scientist in charge must be prepared to terminate the experiment at any stage, if he has probable cause to believe in the exercise of the good faith, superior skill and careful judgement required of him that a continuation of the experiment is likely to result in injury, disability, or death to the experimental subject.



Now, if only Zimbardo would have payed attention during his ill-fated Stanford Prison Experiment.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanford_prison_experiment


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 30, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> SO EXCITED. First one I tried on.



Nice


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 30, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> "Amy: I don't understand, okay? One minute she's going to marry you and then she's going to kill you.
> 
> The  Doctor: Well she's been brainwashed. It all makes sense to her. Plus, she's a woman."
> 
> ...



Oooooo a Doctor Who quote, :jumps around in nerdy glee:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 30, 2011)

> The Nuremberg Code


It has its positives and its negatives.  Unfortunately it has eliminated the ability to get direct answers to many questions simply because of the hesitance of IRBs to let you do certain things even to willing volunteers.  

I am still trying to find one that will approve my hypothermia research with a group of my friends (the majority of whom are Jewish).  The fact that I'm Jewish as well doesn't seem to diminish their concerns about conducting "hypothermia studies" on Epstein, Cohen, et al.  In closing I would like to just submit the following letter:

Dear Sigmund Rascher,
:censored::censored::censored::censored: you.

Sincerely,

Steve


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 30, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Oooooo a Doctor Who quote, :jumps around in nerdy glee:



Haven't seen "Let's Kill Hitler" yet?


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 30, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> SO EXCITED. First one I tried on.



ZOMG Brown is so excited for you! 



JPINFV said:


> "... I don't understand, okay? One minute she's going to marry you and then she's going to kill you.
> .



You have been talking to the user formerly known as Mrs Brown haven't you? 

Also, attention all talented artists, Brown is seeking somebody to draw a caricature of Brown


----------



## fast65 (Aug 30, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Also, attention all talented artists, Brown is seeking somebody to draw a caricature of Brown



Mission accomplished, let me know what you think


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 30, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Haven't seen "Let's Kill Hitler" yet?



Nope is it out yet? I'm getting them on Itunes and its not showing up yet.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 30, 2011)

http://megaskipper.com/mvvideo.html?text=VFBKAVAF


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 30, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Also, attention all talented artists, Brown is seeking somebody to draw a caricature of Brown





fast65 said:


> Mission accomplished, let me know what you think


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 30, 2011)

God made Rory Williams only after realizing he could do better than Chuck Norris.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 30, 2011)

MrBrown said:


>



Better reaction than I expected 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## firetender (Aug 30, 2011)

*Wake up you guys!*



MrBrown said:


> Also, attention all talented artists, Brown is seeking somebody to draw a caricature of Brown


 

You just X'd yourselves out of the chance to see a picture of the real Brown!


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 30, 2011)

OMG Paul Newman's creamy caesar dressing FTW


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 30, 2011)

I hate kids. Especially annoying 4 year olds that try to steal everything... including the cop's pager right off his belt!


----------



## epipusher (Aug 30, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> I hate kids. Especially annoying 4 year olds that try to steal everything... including the cop's pager right off his belt!



did he get tased?


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 30, 2011)

epipusher said:


> did he get tased?



Bro, seriously, would you tase a four year old? 

No. 

Brown and Black went to a job once for a "sick child" ... mum is watching over a 6 year old on the couch who was crook with tonsillitis (we ended up leaving her at home), meanwhile Brown had to keep a three year old entertained and stop a baby from crawling off with our cardiac monitor.

This three year old was really awesome to talk to, the only thing she could do is look at Brown and say "I think you need braces".

Damn kid, she's right, but still ... frigging hell future orthodontist right there


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 30, 2011)

epipusher said:


> did he get tased?



Don't tempt me. His sister was the patient, and both of them were saying, very loudly, how much fun riding in an ambulance was and how bad of a driver my partner was. He kept unbuckling his seat belt, and his mother wasn't doing anything about it. When did I become a mother to a 4 year old?!


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 30, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> He kept unbuckling his seat belt, and his mother wasn't doing anything about it.



The sad thing is that his mum probably needs a license to catch fish or own a bike or handgun and definitely needs one to drive or run a business all in the interest of "greater good" ... and yet, there is no training or license required to become a parent?

*Brown shakes head 



katgrl2003 said:


> When did I become a mother to a 4 year old?!



Just give him that same death stare you did Brown and he'll fall into line pretty damn quick


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 30, 2011)

Dear Small Town Sending Physician,

I know it must have been a difficult night, considering it was a Monday and all. I'm sure that patient showing up at 230 this morning interrupted a peaceful night of Facebook or Craigslist, and it's tough having to arrange a transfer inside the same hospital system with an automatic acceptance agreement too. But for the love of God, Allah, Buda, Shiva or what ever your deity of choice is it THAT important to get him transferred that you can't wait 45 minutes for a fresh crew!?! When was the last time you pulled a chart off the rack with that little time left in your shift? For crying out loud the guys been there for three hours already. I highly doubt there's going to be big shift in his Rock of Gibraltar condition in less than an hour. I also highly doubt we roll straight into whatever specialized service your sending him for, more likely he's going to cool his heels in the ED for a while. The rest of us like to get off work on time occasionally too mmmmmkay. That is all

Signed, your wonderfully happy medic candyman
usalsfyre


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 30, 2011)

Just spent $213 for a Kentucky Certification that im pretty sure I dont need


----------



## silver (Aug 30, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Dear Small Town Sending Physician,
> 
> I know it must have been a difficult night, considering it was a Monday and all. I'm sure that patient showing up at 230 this morning interrupted a peaceful night of Facebook or Craigslist, and it's tough having to arrange a transfer inside the same hospital system with an automatic acceptance agreement too. But for the love of God, Allah, Buda, Shiva or what ever your deity of choice is it THAT important to get him transferred that you can't wait 45 minutes for a fresh crew!?! When was the last time you pulled a chart off the rack with that little time left in your shift? For crying out loud the guys been there for three hours already. I highly doubt there's going to be big shift in his Rock of Gibraltar condition in less than an hour. I also highly doubt we roll straight into whatever specialized service your sending him for, more likely he's going to cool his heels in the ED for a while. The rest of us like to get off work on time occasionally too mmmmmkay. That is all
> 
> ...



Sign outs aren't fun for Doctors, he probably wanted to get rid of the patient before his shift change.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 30, 2011)

Not only that, does the physician even know when the local ambulance service changes shifts?


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 30, 2011)

silver said:


> Sign outs aren't fun for Doctors, he probably wanted to get rid of the patient before his shift change.



Yep...neither is an hour plus late shift change for me.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 30, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Not only that, does the physician even know when the local ambulance service changes shifts?



He was made aware of it by our comm center. He still demanded the patient be taken RIGHT THEN! 

This particular physician is one of the 25% or so that fit in the "complete tool" category.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 30, 2011)

firetender said:


> You just X'd yourselves out of the chance to see a picture of the real Brown!



It's not pictures of *Mr*Brown that I want to see.  LOL


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 30, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> It's not pictures of *Mr*Brown that I want to see.  LOL



You already know what I look like!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 30, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> You already know what I look like!



True...I just figured I would try to be funny.


----------



## Meursault (Aug 30, 2011)

Add "gardening" to the list of things not to do once geriatric. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-14725367

(he really did just fall on it!)


----------



## mct601 (Aug 30, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Dear Small Town Sending Physician,
> 
> I know it must have been a difficult night, considering it was a Monday and all. I'm sure that patient showing up at 230 this morning interrupted a peaceful night of Facebook or Craigslist, and it's tough having to arrange a transfer inside the same hospital system with an automatic acceptance agreement too. But for the love of God, Allah, Buda, Shiva or what ever your deity of choice is it THAT important to get him transferred that you can't wait 45 minutes for a fresh crew!?! When was the last time you pulled a chart off the rack with that little time left in your shift? For crying out loud the guys been there for three hours already. I highly doubt there's going to be big shift in his Rock of Gibraltar condition in less than an hour. I also highly doubt we roll straight into whatever specialized service your sending him for, more likely he's going to cool his heels in the ED for a while. The rest of us like to get off work on time occasionally too mmmmmkay. That is all
> 
> ...



We had a frustrating situation last week. Basically we have a small hospital in my town that can't treat much more than a stubbed toe. They barely have X-ray, and it's usually staffed by a FNP-C. We take nothing there except drunks and codes (closest facility). An 11 year old comes in a 10pm with abdominal pains, the hospital held him ran X-rays all kinds of labs- the works, just to confirm that they can't treat him (which they already knew), and then decided to transfer him out at 3am to a facility 129 miles one way.  I know it's part of our job, but it just gets frustrating.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 30, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> It's not pictures of *Mr*Brown that I want to see.  LOL



Brown thought you already had a girlfriend 



katgrl2003 said:


> You already know what I look like!



... Brown didn't think you were Mrs Brown anymore? :unsure:


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 30, 2011)

mct601 you hit it exactly. Small town facility initial patient presentation tells them they can't treat it, it has nothing to do with "screening exam and stabilizing treatment", they CAN'T provide stabilizing treatment. Automatic acceptance agreement with big in-town hospital that is the flagship of their system. So why in the frick did he lay in the local ED for three hours, and then the paperwork wasn't done when we got there. Other than they didn't want to deal with shift change and signout, which is a piss poor reason.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 30, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> ... Brown didn't think you were Mrs Brown anymore? :unsure:


:glare:


----------



## mct601 (Aug 30, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> mct601 you hit it exactly. Small town facility initial patient presentation tells them they can't treat it, it has nothing to do with "screening exam and stabilizing treatment", they CAN'T provide stabilizing treatment. Automatic acceptance agreement with big in-town hospital that is the flagship of their system. So why in the frick did he lay in the local ED for three hours, and then the paperwork wasn't done when we got there. Other than they didn't want to deal with shift change and signout, which is a piss poor reason.



I know the feeling. What compounded this (for me), was that the onset of the pains were severe and acute. The _suspicion_ leaving the ER was a GI bleed. They have no ultrasound or CT to get a good ides of what's going on, yet they hold him from 10pm to 3am. I'm glad the kid didn't have anything rapidly going wrong inside of him. They should have had us there no later than 11pm-12am (in my opinion), and that's giving them a large window.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 30, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> It's not pictures of *Mr*Brown that I want to see.  LOL





katgrl2003 said:


> You already know what I look like!





MrBrown said:


> ... Brown didn't think you were Mrs Brown anymore? :unsure:





JPINFV said:


> :glare:



What? She said it not Brown? :unsure:


----------



## mct601 (Aug 30, 2011)

Seems like Brown is still talking in third person


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 30, 2011)

mct601 said:


> Seems like Brown is still talking in third person



Bigbaldguy is so confused by all the third person talk that bigbaldguy is going to have to go lay down for a bit.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 30, 2011)

mct601 said:


> Seems like Brown is still talking in third person



Brown talks in the fourth person, get it right!


----------



## Anjel (Aug 31, 2011)

*i want it*


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 31, 2011)

The [former] Browns spotted this at Barnes & Noble

Brown was accused of being a redneck

*Brown takes off Brown's cowboy hat, scratches Brown's bald spot, spits on the ground 

Brown dont hardly reckon thems people on about what they know about


----------



## exodus (Aug 31, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


>



I haz it!


----------



## Bambulance (Aug 31, 2011)

What is Jail?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Aug 31, 2011)

Bambulance said:


> What is Jail?



It's a place criminals go.


----------



## Bambulance (Aug 31, 2011)

Don't pass go. Don't collect $200. Go directly to...


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 31, 2011)

Bambulance said:


> What is Jail?










katgrl2003 said:


> It's a place criminals go.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 31, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Bambulance said:
> 
> 
> > What is Jail?
> ...



...but that's not important right now.






...






...that you didn't finish the _Airplane!_ quote.​


----------



## JJR512 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a high index of suspicion that "What is Jail?" was in reference to the EMS Monopoly game presented a few posts prior to the question. I suspect this based on the fact that Jail is capitalized, indicating it refers to something specific with that name, as opposed to jail in general. The fact that Jail is a specific place on a Monopoloy board reinforces my suspicion that the question was about it.

To answer the question with the assumption that I am correct, I can say this: Jail is Jail. Most, if not all, variants of Monopoly, both by Hasbro/Parker Brothers as well as licensed variants (most in America are produced by USAopoly), maintain the four corner spaces identical to the standard plain version. EMS Monopoly is no exception.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh Brown agrees that this bloke was asking "what is jail on EMSopoly?"

Jail in EMSopoly is mandated hold-over or call-back which consists 12 hours of clinically futile cardiac arrests and Nana alarms


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 31, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Oh Brown agrees that this bloke was asking "what is jail on EMSopoly?"
> 
> Jail in EMSopoly is mandated hold-over or call-back which consists 12 hours of clinically futile cardiac arrests and Nana alarms



14 hours posted on a street corner, in the middle of winter, at night, in a van ambulance. That's a prison. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 31, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> 14 hours posted on a street corner, in the middle of winter, at night, in a van ambulance. That's a prison.



Nah dude thats not jail, thats hell.

And you know what with a job like that you are going to end up getting a chest pain or sick person which ends up being a clinically futile cardiac arrest like 15 minutes before your shift ends, on the other side of your response area, just as morning rush hour begins to build.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 31, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Nah dude thats not jail, thats hell.
> 
> And you know what with a job like that you are going to end up getting a chest pain or sick person which ends up being a clinically futile cardiac arrest like 15 minutes before your shift ends, on the other side of your response area, just as morning rush hour begins to build.



So your familiar with one of my former employers I see...


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 31, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> So your familiar with one of my former employers I see...



Sure am, did you not notice Edwardo Benjamin Juarez Ambulancia de Brown the mechanic? Usually hung out with Louie the dispatcher and Latka, the other mechanic ... hang on

Ambulance calls City 3
City 3, finished refuelling, returning for watch change
CIty 3 redirect, for ALS, cardiac arrest 

*Brown says foul, foul words and pounds on the dashboard

Come on Black, lets not take the motorway, maybe the crew at that job will terminate while we are still responding ....


----------



## Sasha (Aug 31, 2011)

Bambulance said:


> What is Jail?



Dispatch! 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Aug 31, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> 14 hours posted on a street corner, in the middle of winter, at night, in a van ambulance. That's a prison.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.



As long as we can keep it running I prefer posting winter nights over summer nights. Keep the heat on, and people dont come knockin up cuz it's too cold to be out.


----------



## exodus (Aug 31, 2011)

Ah! Interview with AMR tomorrow!


----------



## MassEMT-B (Aug 31, 2011)

The power is back finally! Damn you hurricane Irene.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 31, 2011)

I got an interview for a per diem EMT-I position with the 911 company here next Tuesday!!!! Woohoooooooo! It's gonna be tough sitting through class for the rest of the day


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 31, 2011)

My buddy gave me his old paramedic textbook. If I have this thing knocked out before school starts, I'll be a champ.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats on the job interviews guys!

It appears that the company I'm doing my internship with would like to hire me


----------



## MassEMT-B (Aug 31, 2011)

So, a couple days ago I was third riding. It was a 16 hr shift and for the second 8 hrs whoever was suppose to come in called out. They couldn't find anyone so I became the other emt. Well, the whole day nothing had been happening in what is usually a very busy city. Not even half an hour or so after the other person left we get dispatched with medics for a cardiac arrest. Which ended with me doing chest compressions for half an hour. My arms still hurt but it was an interesting experience. I also thought I would freak out my first time but I didn't. I stayed calm and helped the medics with what they needed. Well, that’s my little story.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 31, 2011)

Liars... they lose my respect very quickly.  And once it's lost, it's very hard to get back.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 31, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> 14 hours posted on a street corner, in the middle of winter, at night, in a van ambulance. That's a prison.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.



QA/QCI chart review.....and you all wonder why I detract points so heavily for poor spelling, grammar and lousy sentence structure? :wacko:


----------



## Sasha (Aug 31, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> QA/QCI chart review.....and you all wonder why I detract points so heavily for poor spelling, grammar and lousy sentence structure? :wacko:



What you expect people to learn while posted? Wtf thats nap/netflix time.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasha said:


> What you expect people to learn while posted? Wtf thats nap/netflix time.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



LOL It was either that or they got the pleasure of coming into my office to explain what happened, why it happened, etc to the point I was satisfied they actually knew what the hell they were doing.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 31, 2011)

Mental note, 5 hours of sleep + driving for 3 hours + going from 50% humidity to 3% humidity does NOT do a body good...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 31, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Mental note, 5 hours of sleep + driving for 3 hours + going from 50% humidity to 3% humidity does NOT do a body good...



Better than 3 hours of sleep + 5 hours of driving + going from 3% humidity to 50% humidity. :rofl:


----------



## medic417 (Aug 31, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Mental note, 5 hours of sleep + driving for 3 hours + going from 50% humidity to 3% humidity does NOT do a body good...



You didn't tell me you were coming to my part of the desert.  <_<


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 31, 2011)

Ya know, we flew past 15k with nary a whimper....


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 31, 2011)

medic417 said:


> You didn't tell me you were coming to my part of the desert.  <_<




I posted in the EMS Expo thread(s).


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 31, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> QA/QCI chart review.....and you all wonder why I detract points so heavily for poor spelling, grammar and lousy sentence structure? :wacko:



Doing medical record reviews makes my head hurt. Is it that hard to proofread and not use silly abbreviations?

Apparently it is. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Aprz (Sep 1, 2011)

I have to admit that I recall on one PCR, I wrote marijuanna instead of marijuana, lol. I couldn't remember if it had one or two n's, and I was too embarrassed to ask anybody. Felt like a complete idiot when I looked it up later. Now if I don't know, I ask.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 1, 2011)

On one of my reports i wrote "the patient is confuzzled" instead of confused.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 1, 2011)

Brown is confuzzled 24/7

Patient:  Hey I think my leg is broken!
Brown:  Looks like it
Patient's friend:  Reckon his tibia is broken
Brown:  Nah, it'll be his femur
Patient's friend:  But, the bottom part of his leg is broken, femur is the most superior bone
Brown:  (takes stethoscope from around neck and hands it to the guy) Here mate, you better have this .... 

Was funny as hell


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 1, 2011)

Had to take CPR class yesterday for my recertification... because apparently we forget how to push on a chest every 2 years.  I was probably the only person in there who has done CPR recently, let alone with any sort of regularity.  


I don't get why they require someone who has ACLS to take BCLS when there were really no revolutionary changes.  Push the chest, push hard, push fast.  Ta-da!  Hope you enjoyed wasting 4 hours and $50 for it, we'll see you in a couple of months for our $200 ACLS and PALS recert!


Just money grabbing...


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 1, 2011)

Silly Americans and your alphabet soup cards ....

/stops jabbing Linarse in the ribs


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 1, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown is confuzzled 24/7
> 
> Patient:  Hey I think my leg is broken!
> Brown:  Looks like it
> ...






MrBrown said:


> Silly Americans and your alphabet soup cards ....
> 
> /stops jabbing Linarse in the ribs



Silly kiwis and your different anatomies.....


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 1, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Silly kiwis and your different anatomies.....



Hey what are you trying to say?

Us Kiwi's are upside down so what do you expect, of course the femur is distal right?


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 1, 2011)

Laundry, party of 7!  Your table is waiting.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 1, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Laundry, party of 7!  Your table is waiting.



I hear that party never tips!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 1, 2011)

My girlfriend is now licensed as a clinical psychologist.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 1, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> My girlfriend is now licensed as a clinical psychologist.



So she can legally now tell you how worthless you are. :rofl:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 1, 2011)

medic417 said:


> So she can legally now tell you how worthless you are. :rofl:


Hahahahaha.  True, but at least she doesn't mind when pillow talk involves sociopaths, war criminals, etc (her specialty is forensic psych).


----------



## medic417 (Sep 1, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Hahahahaha.  True, but at least she doesn't mind when pillow talk involves sociopaths, war criminals, etc (her specialty is forensic psych).



So in reality she can kill you them convince the jury it was justified.:unsure:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 1, 2011)

Maybe...I dunno.


----------



## exodus (Sep 1, 2011)

According to everyone in my house, I currently look like a lawyer... 30 mins before I leave.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 1, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Hahahahaha.  True, but at least she doesn't mind when pillow talk involves sociopaths, war criminals, etc (her specialty is forensic psych).



Good for you!  I hear all the time how thankful my husband is that we can really talk about anything under the sun.

Good for her!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 1, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Good for you!  I hear all the time how thankful my husband is that we can really talk about anything under the sun.
> 
> Good for her!



Thanks.  I think we're a good match for each other.


----------



## silver (Sep 1, 2011)

exodus said:


> According to everyone in my house, I currently look like a lawyer... 30 mins before I leave.



that could be good or bad. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 1, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Hahahahaha.  True, but at least she doesn't mind when pillow talk involves sociopaths, war criminals, etc (her specialty is forensic psych).



Wow, talk about a neat field of study


----------



## Aprz (Sep 1, 2011)

exodus said:


> According to everyone in my house, I currently look like a lawyer... 30 mins before I leave.


Good luck even though you don't need it. :]


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 1, 2011)

We are an odd couple: I'm a researcher on the biomechanics and prevention of traumatic injury and she's an expert on the "criminally insane".  Talk about a recipe for some rockin' cocktail party conversation. LOL


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ouch $750 to get a brake job for my truck. :sad:


----------



## Anjel (Sep 1, 2011)

Today must be the day for &$@#&& up calls. 

I will vent more later.


----------



## exodus (Sep 1, 2011)

silver said:


> that could be good or bad. Let us know how it goes.





Aprz said:


> Good luck even though you don't need it. :]


Thanks, the interview went awesome and I'm pretty sure I got one of the positions!




firefite said:


> Ouch $750 to get a brake job for my truck. :sad:



What needs to be done? Replacing brakes are really easy all you need is the right tool, which you can 'rent' from Autozone.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emni0JQrn8U

Check it out. May be worth it! If I knew totally what i was doing I'd come up and help you out.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 1, 2011)

exodus said:


> What needs to be done? Replacing brakes are really easy all you need is the right tool, which you can 'rent' from Autozone.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emni0JQrn8U
> 
> Check it out. May be worth it! If I knew totally what i was doing I'd come up and help you out.



Pretty much the whole braking system needs to be replaced. New rotors, pads, shoes, etc. 

And you should get a phone call in a couple of days from Jessica about the job. Then it's off for physical testing and medical and then orientation.


----------



## exodus (Sep 1, 2011)

At the risk of going on topic, what was the physical?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 1, 2011)

exodus said:


> At the risk of going on topic, what was the physical?



Walk up 3 stairs and then back down 3 stairs 5 times with increasing weight. You have to do 150lbs. The weight holder is a "simulated" gurney. And then some more tests with weights that increase weight. You have to pick up weights on the "gurney" and place them on different boxes (3 different heights).


----------



## firetender (Sep 1, 2011)

*Kinda bizarre!*

I just sent out my second piece of literature to my Publisher. In this I have a "written with" credit. The Author is a paramedic. I met him when he was 15 yo and me 45. He was basically an Italian kid from Massachusetts who was"adopted" by the last traditionally trained Lakota (Sioux) medicine family and "set altar" for sacred healing ceremonies for 20 years. _(I tended fire for them on and off in the 1990's -- now you see?)_ He married into the family and sired 3 kids. (Then he became one of the first paramedics on the Rez!)I've spent the last 1 1/2 years of my life helping him get his story out, and DAMN I AM PROUD OF THE WORK!

The bizarre part was the experience of writing with him was so much different writing my own work that the day came (Today!) when it finally became real and I almost forgot to tell anybody.

Thanks for being nearby!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Today must be the day for &$@#&& up calls.
> 
> I will vent more later.



Wait wait you need a doctors order to vent.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Sep 1, 2011)

firefite said:


> Walk up 3 stairs and then back down 3 stairs 5 times with increasing weight. You have to do 150lbs. The weight holder is a "simulated" gurney. And then some more tests with weights that increase weight. You have to pick up weights on the "gurney" and place them on different boxes (3 different heights).



Hah, so easy lmao.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 1, 2011)

exodus said:


> Hah, so easy lmao.



Yet you would be surprised at the amount of people that can't pass it...


----------



## fast65 (Sep 1, 2011)

firefite said:


> Yet you would be surprised at the amount of people that can't pass it...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 1, 2011)

fast65 said:


>



Serious lol. We had a guy try to fight the amount of weight saying that "it's not a realistic weight". Someone correct me if I'm wrong but the Stryker power gurneys are around 120lbs by themselves


----------



## Anjel (Sep 1, 2011)

*I am venting...*

8:25am Paged for our first call.

8:30am Shift starts.

First call pick up time 8:40. Rigggght. So we were late. 

Second call...

We get there to find out that the *pt had just escaped* and was found on the corner in his underwear. So 4 point restraints for him. We didn't have hard restraints so we had to borrow the ERs go 25 miles then bring them back. 


:censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: CRAZY

Third call..

911 call Priority 3. Pt gave us address that didn't exist, that ended up being 8 miles from her actual address on the same street. We had a response time of an hour and 10 minutes. Because she wouldn't answer the phone. 

Fourth call we were dispatched at *1350* and pick up time was *1345*.

Fifth just a dialysis that we were *20 minutes late* for. 

And the last. 

Picked up a guy on 2lpm o2. Taking him to a new nursing home. That new nurse didn't have an order for o2 or an o2 tank. She would not take care until an o2 and order showed up. *3 FRICKEN HOURS!!!* We were on that call. We had to leave him hooked up to our tanks until he could get his own. And the damn clerk had the nerve to ask me how much longer we thought we would be, because they needed us to move the ambulance. 

AND as we were leaving she says "I have never done this to ambulance drivers before. I am so sorry. You must think I am the craziest nurse". I smiled and ran out the door.


----------



## firetender (Sep 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> *I am venting...*
> 
> I smiled and ran out the door.


 
What matters is the beginning and the end. The middle is just stuff that gets you from here to there. In the end, it's how you came through it that matters.

Keep smiling, at least it ain't you!


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 1, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> We are an odd couple



That doesn't matter, what matters is your girlfriend is hawt


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 1, 2011)

Just ran into a bunch of volley EMS folks on plane. after chatting with them for a while it suddenly became clear why paid folks hold volleys in such low regard. Talk about a bunch of over confident goobers. I get more runs in during a 12 hour shift then they run in 4 twenty four hour shifts a month. GOOBERS!


----------



## fast65 (Sep 1, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just ran into a bunch of volley EMS folks on plane. after chatting with them for a while it suddenly became clear why paid folks hold volleys in such low regard. Talk about a bunch of over confident goobers. I get more runs in during a 12 hour shift then they run in 4 twenty four hour shifts a month. GOOBERS!



What did they say? 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 2, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just ran into a bunch of volley EMS folks on plane. after chatting with them for a while it suddenly became clear why paid folks hold volleys in such low regard. Talk about a bunch of over confident goobers. I get more runs in during a 12 hour shift then they run in 4 twenty four hour shifts a month. GOOBERS!


There's some good volleys out there. But folks like you mention screw it up for everyone.

The other big disconnect is that career EMS providers have a life outside of work. For many volunteers, EMS IS their life outside of work. 

I will say, I have all the respect in the world for those that are able to practice medicine at any level well on a part-time basis. Because I wouldn't want to have to try to keep up.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 2, 2011)

Usal, I'm thinking of not signing off on the third rider in got stuck with tonight. 

Not necessarily a clinical thing... 

He made me angry.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 2, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Usal, I'm thinking of not signing off on the third rider in got stuck with tonight.
> 
> Not necessarily a clinical thing...
> 
> He made me angry.



Por que?


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 2, 2011)

Forgive the abbreviated story as I'm on my cell.   

He's a new hire paramedic in his FTO period.   I worked for his normal fto tonight.   We heard a call for a stabbing so we jumped on it so the other truck could rest. 

Both patients wanted to refuse care so I went to give the new guy the laptop to do the refusal.   He was like "you can do it"

As you know the FTO is there to make sure the new guy doesn't kill the patient... Not much else.    Whatever, i didn't know how far along he was and if he could do pcrs yet.  (he can) 

Get in the truck after and I was like "These are your calls to run, I'm not really here"


What does he say "Well if this is my truck then you don't need to be jumping calls that I don't want to. "




I'm, no.   It's my truck, I'm the one ultimately responsible for everything about it.   You're the third rider, you are to deal with the patients while I evaluate you.   I jump on the calls because not only do I have to see you on them, but we were closer.   

Grrr


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 2, 2011)

Why do people spend up to $415 (hehe student= 1/2 off) to got to a conference and not participate in discussions when the speaker tries to start one? This shouldn't be passive lectures. It feels weird being one of maybe 2-3 people actually raising their hands and asking questions or participating in the discussion.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 2, 2011)

Linuss said:


> What does he say "Well if this is my truck then you don't need to be jumping calls that I don't want to. "




Your job isn't to take him where he wants to go, but take him where he needs to go (just don't call him sexy...).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 2, 2011)

My old EMT instructor asked me to sit in posing as a "student" in his class tomorrow. Then I'm probably going to have to fake a seizure in the middle of class. This should be interesting.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 2, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Forgive the abbreviated story as I'm on my cell.
> 
> He's a new hire paramedic in his FTO period.   I worked for his normal fto tonight.   We heard a call for a stabbing so we jumped on it so the other truck could rest.
> 
> ...



Geez, my FTO would have ripped my head off if I said something like that. Does he think he'll get to choose which calls he's goes on all the time?

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## DESERTDOC (Sep 2, 2011)

Linuss, you know me from no one and I am new here so my opinion means about nada.  I generally try to stay calm, and rational however in this instance I would be remiss if I did not say to fail him post haste.  He is less than professional and based only on what is posted here, he is caustic to crew moral as evidenced by your post and the angst it has caused you.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 2, 2011)

That bloke would get a very frank talking to out back here


----------



## KempoEMT (Sep 2, 2011)

hopefully getting full time at the current job, which is good, but no medical needs.  Doing my recert, which is so much fun.  Need to come up with ways to keep skills sharp, while unfortunately not being able to work as an EMT.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 2, 2011)

The county I'll be working in protocols are painful to browse through (a googolplex amount of separate PDF files, some of them that you'll download and it'll say "deleted" or "future use" in highlight, lol). I wish they made it similar to the county I live in, the neighbor county, where everything is all one PDF, nicely titled, and you can click on it to quickly get to the part you're looking for. <_<


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 2, 2011)

Brown is off to brown around for a while ...

Don't wait up.

Love,
Brown


----------



## fast65 (Sep 2, 2011)

Brown on over to Oregon 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## Sasha (Sep 2, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Forgive the abbreviated story as I'm on my cell.
> 
> He's a new hire paramedic in his FTO period.   I worked for his normal fto tonight.   We heard a call for a stabbing so we jumped on it so the other truck could rest.
> 
> ...



Playa needs a smack down and to know his role, shoot.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 2, 2011)

Taco bell and Hulu. 

Yeah, it's going to be a good day.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm working with my supervisor today, and it's kind of a final interview shift to see if I'll be hired after my internship...I'm nervous.  

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## JJR512 (Sep 2, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just ran into a bunch of volley EMS folks on plane. after chatting with them for a while it suddenly became clear why paid folks hold volleys in such low regard. Talk about a bunch of over confident goobers. I get more runs in during a 12 hour shift then they run in 4 twenty four hour shifts a month. GOOBERS!


 
There are volunteers at my station that get more calls in four _four-hour_ shifts per month than career guys get in ten 24-hour shifts per month at certain other stations.

The number of calls a person—whether volunteer or paid—gets in a certain time frame is only an indication of how busy that particular station is. And that's _all_ that indicates.

And I won't even begin to get into discussing how the volunteers doing EMS are doing it because they actually _want_ to as opposed to the career firefighters, most of whom do EMS only because they _must_ do. Or, more specifically, I won't begin to get into discussing that people who _want_ to do something, and actively pursue training, education, and practice related to it, tend to be better at something than those who don't want to do it but are made to as part of their job.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 2, 2011)

JJR512 said:


> And I won't even begin to get into discussing how the volunteers doing EMS are doing it because they actually _want_ to as opposed to the career firefighters, most of whom do EMS only because they _must_ do. Or, more specifically, I won't begin to get into discussing that people who _want_ to do something, and actively pursue training, education, and practice related to it, tend to be better at something than those who don't want to do it but are made to as part of their job.



I do EMS as a paid job, because I care enough about EMS to dedicate all my efforts to it, not just a couple hours a month. I do EMS as a profession. Not some hobby.

And vollys in my area do volly EMS because they're hoping to get on full time paid at the fire dept so they can be fire fighters, not medics.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 2, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Taco bell and Hulu.
> 
> Yeah, it's going to be a good day.



Live it up. Were getting our asses handed to us.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 2, 2011)

firefite said:


> My old EMT instructor asked me to sit in posing as a "student" in his class tomorrow. Then I'm probably going to have to fake a seizure in the middle of class. This should be interesting.



I really want to know how this goes...


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 2, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Live it up. Were getting our asses handed to us.



The only reason I'm out is because I hurt my back the other week at work. The doc still hasnt cleared me back to work yet. If it were up to me, I'd be working today.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 2, 2011)

Been at work for 57 hours now. Run around 15 calls, the majority being transported 45min plus away.

Really, REALLY hate that our basics are not allowed to ride any call.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Since there's a birthday every other day of September in my family, we're holding a big shebang tonight and calling it game. Got brisket on the smoker and ribs in the oven; I'm not the only one cooking,gonna be tons of food tonight :S


----------



## Anjel (Sep 2, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> The only reason I'm out is because I hurt my back the other week at work. The doc still hasnt cleared me back to work yet. If it were up to me, I'd be working today.



I know. Im just giving you a hard time. This week has sucked.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 2, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Since there's a birthday every other day of September in my family, we're holding a big shebang tonight and calling it game. Got brisket on the smoker and ribs in the oven; I'm not the only one cooking,gonna be tons of food tonight :S



What time should we show up?


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ohhh somewhere around 530 or 6. These foods are more an art than an exact science


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 2, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Ohhh somewhere around 530 or 6. These foods are more an art than an exact science



Agree, good barbecue is something that can't be contained by a recipe.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 2, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Agree, good barbecue is something that can't be contained by a recipe.



This man might just be my new best friend.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 2, 2011)

So 1.5hrs till the.end of my shift.

Guess what im doing.

Road trip to Cleveland, OH!!!!!!!

4hrs away.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 2, 2011)

My new running shoes have a 5 am appointment with destiny tomorrow.  The goal is to have 200 miles on these shoes by mid-November or sooner.  The Tough Mudder is October 23.  Getting close now!


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 2, 2011)

JJR512 said:


> And I won't even begin to get into discussing how the volunteers doing EMS are doing it because they actually _want_ to as opposed to the career firefighters, most of whom do EMS only because they _must_ do. Or, more specifically, I won't begin to get into discussing that people who _want_ to do something, and actively pursue training, education, and practice related to it, tend to be better at something than those who don't want to do it but are made to as part of their job.



If they want to do it, why not treat it like a profession instead of a hobby? If volunteers are pure and want to pursue training, education, and practice, then they wouldn't have a problem becoming paramedics with, at minimum, an associates degree, right?


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 2, 2011)

Covering a high school football game. The Cougars are playing the....Cougars?


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 2, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Covering a high school football game. The Cougars are playing the....Cougars?



LOL.  Our high school team, whose school was destroyed last week and whose stadium was vandalized with the opposing team's colors last night, is KILLING the bigtime rival team.

In the first quarter, they pushed for 34-0.  4 possessions, 4 touchdowns.

Tonight, the coaches are thankful for the earthquakes, bringing the motivation.


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 2, 2011)

It's official. I'm crazy about my iPad. It's already transformed the way I'm able to stay up to date on the news I care about. That alone made it worth the money. 

Any other iPad users out there? What apps can't you live without?


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 2, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> It's official. I'm crazy about my iPad. It's already transformed the way I'm able to stay up to date on the news I care about. That alone made it worth the money.
> 
> Any other iPad users out there? What apps can't you live without?



Yep....I hate that the New York Times now requires you to pay for their news.  The app is free, but you have to pay for a subscription.  

Oh, and Angry Birds HD is great.  It has gotten me through very long stretches of being extremely bored.

Solitaire HD is good too if you like solitaire, and its free.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 2, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> So 1.5hrs till the.end of my shift.
> 
> Guess what im doing.
> 
> ...



Woohoo girl! get that OT! You gotta pay for the wedding somehow!


----------



## saskvolunteer (Sep 2, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> It's official. I'm crazy about my iPad. It's already transformed the way I'm able to stay up to date on the news I care about. That alone made it worth the money.
> 
> Any other iPad users out there? What apps can't you live without?



I'm a big iPad user and a huge Twitter fiend. I also enjoy a good dose of humor so I've got apps like TFLN and DYAC. I like to laugh often. Use it constantly when traveling and love everything about it. 


Sent from my pencil and paper.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 2, 2011)

Blah...what a boring night.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 2, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Blah...what a boring night.



Yes totally quite.  Nothings happening.  All in EMS will sleep all night undisturbed.  :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Sep 2, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Yes totally quite.  Nothings happening.  All in EMS will sleep all night undisturbed.  :rofl:



Ill make it to bed around 5am. 

Thats what happens when your partner says 2hrs before you get to go home.... "geez last time it was this quiet I got screwed over at the end"


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 2, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Yes totally quite.  Nothings happening.  All in EMS will sleep all night undisturbed.  :rofl:



Remind me again why I don't do any patient transfers that I don't find out about several days in advance? Still....I'm bored and I am lonely.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey I offered to talk to you! You "weren't in the mood to talk"


----------



## JJR512 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I do EMS as a paid job, because I care enough about EMS to dedicate all my efforts to it, not just a couple hours a month. I do EMS as a profession. Not some hobby.
> 
> And vollys in my area do volly EMS because they're hoping to get on full time paid at the fire dept so they can be fire fighters, not medics.


 
Not all areas are like this. And I doubt that every single volunteer EMT in your area is only interested in becoming a paid firefighter, but I do understand that it can seem like that.



JPINFV said:


> If they want to do it, why not treat it like a profession instead of a hobby? If volunteers are pure and want to pursue training, education, and practice, then they wouldn't have a problem becoming paramedics with, at minimum, an associates degree, right?


 
Doing it on a volunteer basis doesn't make it a hobby.

There is one volunteer at my station who is an EMT-B. Professionally, he is a PA. It would be a pay cut for him to become a professional paramedic.

There is another volunteer at my station would would like to become a paramedic, but earns too much money at another job that requires him to work hours that are incompatible with paramedic schools in this area—which are, as far as any of us here could find, only offered during weekdays (no weekends, no evenings).

There is another volunteer at my station who is currently in the four-year bachelor's degree paramedic program at UMBC. She moved here from California for that. She volunteers now for the experience.

There is another volunteer at my station who recently completed a paramedic program. I'm not sure what kind of program he went through (whether certificate, AAS, or what), or what his job is, or if he eventually wants to be a professional paramedic.

Maybe someone just likes something else slightly more than they like doing EMS but they do like doing EMS, so they do it on a volunteer basis, and the thing they like slightly more professionally. EMS is easy to do on a volunteer basis. It isn't so easy to be a volunteer architect, accountant, lawyer, garbage truck driver, etc. Not to say those things are impossible to do voluntarily, it's just that volunteerism is more associated with EMS than architecture.

Additionally, not all people that genuinely like or want to do EMS can afford to become a paramedic. I can't afford to become a paramedic. Fortunately, I've found a free way to do it, which I've been accepted into the introduction to that program and hope to get into the full program subsequently. But if it wasn't for this free option (which is not an Associate's Degree), I wouldn't be going further than EMT-B.

Don't get me wrong, it's nice to dream and talk about what things would be like in a Perfect World. But we often forget that if the world was perfect, we wouldn't need paramedics in the first place, or EMS at all, because in a perfect world nobody would ever get hurt or sick.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kolibri.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 2, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> It's official. I'm crazy about my iPad. It's already transformed the way I'm able to stay up to date on the news I care about. That alone made it worth the money.
> 
> Any other iPad users out there? What apps can't you live without?



I really like the Post on a Date app. :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 2, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I really like the Post on a Date app. :rofl:



I have been needing to get that app. I keep forgetting


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> I really want to know how this goes...



It went pretty well actually. Only 2 of the 37 students did anything. The rest were kind of frozen in place. After my "seizure" I went into "snoring" respirations. My wonderful EMT instructor decided it would be a perfect time to have a student insert an NPA. 

I heard my instructor go "hey hurry up and grab a NPA and get it in there, he is having trouble breathing". All that was going through my mind was "WTF, no one said anything about NPAs. 

Luckily it was a small NPA. Unluckily I still have lube in my nose. And man the NPA feels soo weird


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 2, 2011)

firefite said:


> It went pretty well actually. Only 2 of the 37 students did anything. The rest were kind of frozen in place. After my "seizure" I went into "snoring" respirations. My wonderful EMT instructor decided it would be a perfect time to have a student insert an NPA.
> 
> I heard my instructor go "hey hurry up and grab a NPA and get it in there, he is having trouble breathing". All that was going through my mind was "WTF, no one said anything about NPAs.
> 
> Luckily it was a small NPA. Unluckily I still have lube in my nose. And man the NPA feels soo weird



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

This is really funny knowing the whole thing was planned...I picture a few people from my EMT class trying to put in an NPA and it just would be a hilarious scene.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> This is really funny knowing the whole thing was planned...I picture a few people from my EMT class trying to put in an NPA and it just would be a hilarious scene.



The NPA wasn't in the plan I was told about. It was an uncomfortable surprise


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 2, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just ran into a bunch of volley EMS folks on plane. after chatting with them for a while it suddenly became clear why paid folks hold volleys in such low regard. Talk about a bunch of over confident goobers. I get more runs in during a 12 hour shift then they run in 4 twenty four hour shifts a month. GOOBERS!



As a volunteer myself I was blown away by the way these guys were rambling on. One guy carries Valium around in his pocket "just in case" someone has a seizure around him so he can administer it rectally. It wasn't just what they were saying but how they were acting. I think the whole "no life outside of EMS" hits it on the head. Oddly these guys seemed to treat EMS education like a buffet line, they took what they liked and left the rest. They went on and on about how the paid guys at their station wouldn't let them do anything and treated them like they were idiots. I really wanted to tell them "you are idiots". It sounded like the paid guys at their station worked full time at a municipal then were hired by the volly station to basically come and baby sit these guys while they goofed off. It just really made me realize why I sometimes get dismissed as "just a volunteer". I just kind of assumed that most departments were like mine where volunteers were held to the same standards as paid folks for the most part. I didn't mean to make it sound like I was bashing all vollys just that I get why we aren't always taken seriously now.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 2, 2011)

firefite said:


> The NPA wasn't in the plan I was told about. It was an uncomfortable surprise



How long did it take the students to realize you weren't actually having a seizure?  Would have been cool to have a hidden camera and have the students all watch it back afterwards.  Bet the ones who froze would have some questions to answer had it been a real seizure.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 2, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> How long did it take the students to realize you weren't actually having a seizure?  Would have been cool to have a hidden camera and have the students all watch it back afterwards.  Bet the ones who froze would have some questions to answer had it been a real seizure.



We had a girl in my class have an asthma attack and I had to drive her to the the fire station down the street. I wonder if it was actually a test. If it was we all failed miserably


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 3, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> How long did it take the students to realize you weren't actually having a seizure?  Would have been cool to have a hidden camera and have the students all watch it back afterwards.  Bet the ones who froze would have some questions to answer had it been a real seizure.



After about 5 rescue breaths from the BVM, then my instructor told them. The instructor does something along these lines every year. It gives them a feeling of what it's really going to be like in the real world. They aren't too far into the class yet but it was still a really good learning experience.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 3, 2011)

We had a kid (like 8 y/o) as a patient for a practical skills exam once that I was precepting.  I walked over to check on a new instructor and thought "That kid is taking the 'toxic exposure' scenario way too far..."  until I looked in his mouth and realized he was actually septic from a supraglottic abscess. What's scary is that at least eight student and three instructors before me looked at him and didn't catch it.  When our medical director found out....*shudders*  Just say I am glad I was not in on that meeting.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 3, 2011)

BTW, I apologize if that made no sense.....I've had a lot to drink tonight. LOL


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 3, 2011)

Sigh. Between seeing a sign saying "15 closed @ Cajon pass" (brush fire), trying to figure out why (I should get a smart phone...), stopping at a potentially deadly accident in the middle of nowhere (4 patients, no serious injuries, and right in front of that old abandoned water park), and making it through the traffic at the Cajon pass, a 5 hour drive turned into an 8 hour drive. 

A quick note on the accident. There ended up being a paramedic, an EMT (me), and a person with a first aid card who stopped and stayed until EMS and fire showed up. Probably not unsurprisingly, the woman with the first aid card was the one going, "ZOMG, these patients are code 3 and we need to do..." Probably the funniest thing was her obsession with saying that the car probably suffered a "vehicle failure," which caused the roll over.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 3, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I really like the Post on a Date app. :rofl:



That jokes getting old. Cant we think of another way to pick on hotel?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 3, 2011)

OMG Brown just realised Brown is turning into Brown's dad ... who Brown hates!

HELP!


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 3, 2011)

Riding the engine today.  Getting detailed to the airshow, which means 4 hours of sitting in gear, packed up, waiting for a plane crash.  At least its only 80 degrees.

I hereby request a standard boring standby...I am sick of drama and catastrophe.  Just saying.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 3, 2011)

Friggin disgusted.  


If you haven't seen it yet, search for the youth football team that attacked a referee during a game.   Luckily, 4 of the useless excuses for human beings, 3 adults and a 14-yearold, are being charged with felonies for it.   Here's to hoping the DA doesn't wimp out and do plea deals... 



Pisses me off that people do crap like that.  Thank God their team was suspended from the league and disbanded.  Useless scum.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 3, 2011)

Such anger young Linarse 

... Brown agrees with you BTW


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 3, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Such anger young Linarse
> 
> ... Brown agrees with you BTW



Straight up, if I was on the sidelines, in uniform or not, I would have been in there swinging whatever heavy object I could at those pieces of crap for attacking an innocent person because they disagreed with a call.  IN A DAMN GAME.

Done it before, will do it again.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 3, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Friggin disgusted.
> 
> 
> If you haven't seen it yet, search for the youth football team that attacked a referee during a game.   Luckily, 4 of the useless excuses for human beings, 3 adults and a 14-yearold, are being charged with felonies for it.   Here's to hoping the DA doesn't wimp out and do plea deals...
> ...



Oh classy sarasota.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 3, 2011)

It happens here too, maybe not quite so overtly but Brown knows of what you speak.

You know if you took the same step-in-and-call-out-out-of-lineness mindset you could pick chicks at the bar


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 3, 2011)

It's been a long week. It is now about 0800 Saturday, my bed awaits, and I don't need to be anywhere for anything till 1800 Sunday night. Thank God!


----------



## WickedGood (Sep 3, 2011)

*Me too......*

Long week-- started a new job part-time w/ a private service and my second day there the owner offered me full-time hours.  It's a great opportunity but I never thought it would happen so fast and I'm going to have to tell my other part-time lab job that I'm leaving.  They have been really good to me and I'm sad to be leaving them.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 3, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> It's been a long week. It is now about 0800 Saturday, my bed awaits, and I don't need to be anywhere for anything till 1800 Sunday night. Thank God!



You're welcome!

*Brown ducks lightening


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 3, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> *Brown ducks lightening



The difference between God and a paramedic....


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 3, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> The difference between God and a paramedic....



Whoever said Brown had any sort of medical training whatsoever? 

*Brown slinks away snickering to Brownself


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 3, 2011)

Think I figured out why I feel like crap. I've been on day shift the last 2 days and i remembered my fluid intake for yesterday was 2 20oz bottles of water and 32oz of diet soda. Plus a touch of stomach bug. no wonder I'm dizzy. 

And I received great news yesterday that I really can't share till Monday. Knowing stuff I can't share sucks. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 3, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Think I figured out why I feel like crap. I've been on day shift the last 2 days and i remembered my fluid intake for yesterday was 2 20oz bottles of water and 32oz of diet soda. Plus a touch of stomach bug. no wonder I'm dizzy.
> 
> And I received great news yesterday that I really can't share till Monday. Knowing stuff I can't share sucks.
> 
> ...



Were y'all kind enough to take the city from us??


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 3, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Were y'all kind enough to take the city from us??



Oh no. We don't want that headache. Y'all can keep it. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 3, 2011)

13 hours in to my 24. No calls until the 12 hour mark, call cancelled en route. It's been a long day.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 3, 2011)

And my town just announced that sited of the usual Rodeo in celebration of the day our town was created we are going to be having lawnmower races :rofl:


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 4, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> 13 hours in to my 24. No calls until the 12 hour mark, call cancelled en route. It's been a long day.



Its like Tom Petty says, it's gonna be a long day


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 4, 2011)

Just curious, does anyone have a contact email for Desert Ambulance Service out of Barstow?


----------



## exodus (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, more than 24 hours and no posts.


----------



## epipusher (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been on vacation for almost two weeks now. Will finally have to go back at the end of the week. It's been nice! When is chat usually being used, or am I just always missing out?


----------



## Aprz (Sep 5, 2011)

I think you're missing out. I wasn't on yesterday or the day before, but before that, I usually see like 4-7 people in there. I think I usually see a bunch of people on at 4 PM. I'd recall waking up for work (I sleep in real late like 4 PM), everyone is on, and I'd be sad cause I'd have to go to work and can't stay to chat.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 5, 2011)

epipusher said:


> I've been on vacation for almost two weeks now. Will finally have to go back at the end of the week. It's been nice! When is chat usually being used, or am I just always missing out?



Brown is sometimes there.

Of course you are missing out, just like Brown is missing out.

Two stabbings and a cardiac arrest ... what did Brown get? Life threatning asthma, yawn 

Oh and then she complained the adrenaline made her feel spaced out; look its very simple either you want your life threatning asthma to go away or not, your choice


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 5, 2011)

Had a pretty exciting weekend so far.  Went to a Rays game. Rays won! 

Went bowling till about 1am. Bowled seven games.  Got five strikes in a row on the last game.  Never got more than two in a row before.

Made a lot of new friends and looking forward to doing it again next weekend.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 5, 2011)

How bout them tigers??? 

They have been kicking butt.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> How bout them tigers???
> 
> They have been kicking butt.



Eat em up tigers eat em up

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> How bout them tigers???
> 
> They have been kicking butt.



What a game last night huh?  I had no idea they were doing so good this year.  6.5 games up? wow


----------



## silver (Sep 5, 2011)

epipusher said:


> I've been on vacation for almost two weeks now. Will finally have to go back at the end of the week. It's been nice! When is chat usually being used, or am I just always missing out?



Probably between 9pm and 2am EST is when most people are there.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 5, 2011)

Its another dispatch scream at sasha day. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Its another dispatch scream at sasha day.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I seriously considered going to the dollar store this morning and getting those beanie cap things with the little helicopter thing on top. They were being a bunch of IDIOTS in there.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 5, 2011)

One of my favorite pts passed away. Found out when I just went to pick her up.

Kinda sad. Definitely unexpected.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 5, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I seriously considered going to the dollar store this morning and getting those beanie cap things with the little helicopter thing on top. They were being a bunch of IDIOTS in there.



Like im getting screamed at for judgement calls.

I didnt back board a lady yesterday and got told im not as smart as i think i am and not above protocols. BY DISPATCH. Who isnt an emt. I didnt backboard her cause she osteoperosis, confused, lots of pain, and shes like permanently hunched over... backboarding would have done more bad than good. The only one who had a problem? Dispatch. Not the snf nurse, not my partner, not the er nurse... dispatch.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> One of my favorite pts passed away. Found out when I just went to pick her up.
> 
> Kinda sad. Definitely unexpected.



Sorry love. It really sucks. One of my regulars is in the hospital. :-( are you going to the funeral?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Sep 5, 2011)

Im gonna try and find out when it is and at least drop off flowers.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 5, 2011)

Why does dispatch even know that you did or didn't backboard?

Besides tell him that if he wants to be a paramedic, go to paramedic school. Until that time, stick to dispatching.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 5, 2011)

Called in report he asked if we had thr patient on a backboard and i said no. Here the reports are radiod to dispatch and landlined to hospital. Idk why though our radio picks up the hospital channels

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 5, 2011)

So, who wants to know what in the bloody hell a Brown is?


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 5, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Called in report he asked if we had thr patient on a backboard and i said no. Here the reports are radiod to dispatch and landlined to hospital. Idk why though our radio picks up the hospital channels
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Yeah this woulda ended badly for dispatch if they had been on the line with me.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 5, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> So, who wants to know what in the bloody hell a Brown is?



Here a brown is a poop... so i wouldnt be bragging about that.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Here a brown is a poop... so i wouldnt be bragging about that.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Guess he's never heard the expression taking the browns to the super bowl?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 5, 2011)

So, now that my sister has a driver license, I have to put up with her life sucking brattiness every tine we have to go somewhere together. 

Her: "Get out of the drivers seat it's my turn."
Me: "I don't think so. Last time I checked I already told you, if I'm in the car, I drive." 
Her: "Your driving sucks!"
Me:  (To myself) I suppose that is because I have several thousand more hours behind the wheel than you do. Not to mention two DOT EVO courses, three agency specific EVAP courses, an evasive driving class, a high speed pursuit driving class, four years driving an ambulance, four years driving a fire engine, two years driving a water tender and five years diving my own truck. I have more incident free miles than just about everyone else at all the places I work, I have never even been pulled over, let alone cited. My boss routinely asks me to teach driving to new people 'cause he says I'm one of the best drivers on the service. And you have had your license for what, three months? During which I know you have been pulled over twice and had dad take the keys from you at least 2 or 3 times and whenever you drive, pictures of the worst wrecks I've been to flash through my mind......(to her): "Yea I don't think so. You don't seem to remember, my list of approved drivers is very small." 
Her: Get out or I'll hit you."
Me: "I'm sorry...no." 
Her: Hits me. Lol....
Me: "Really? Cause you are not driving." 
Her: Get out or I'll tell dad."
Me: "Oh great. Real mature of you. All this really has me just DYING to let you drive."
Her: "Really?"
Me: "Heck no. Now get in the passenger seat or stay home. 
Her: "No you do it." 
Me: "Nope. we're done."
Her: Starts crying and runs to dad, who doesn't like her driving any more than I do......

Sheesh.....you would think she was 4 instead of 19. I'm sorry. She is not driving with me in the car. If you can't drive in a strait line, at a constant speed, make smooth corners or talk and drive to your passengers without weaving like you are drunk, you don't freaking drive the car with me in it! END OF STORY! 

Women. Sometimes I can't stand them.
No offense to any of you women if you are the good kind. I just know that I have met probably enough to count on one hand. So if you are the right kind, congratulations.


----------



## JJR512 (Sep 5, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> ...Sheesh.....you would think she was 4 instead of 19.


Seriously, from your description, I was assuming all the way up until this statement that she was 16. And I only gave her that much because it's the minimum driving age in most of the country.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 5, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So, now that my sister has a driver license, I have to put up with her life sucking brattiness every tine we have to go somewhere together.
> 
> Her: "Get out of the drivers seat it's my turn."
> Me: "I don't think so. Last time I checked I already told you, if I'm in the car, I drive."
> ...



Womens are awesome. Little girls not so much.

19 and just got her license?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## shfd739 (Sep 5, 2011)

As i sit here and listen to the north part of the county burn up I feel compelled to go in to work. Even though my wife and I are off today and have a dinner reservation in 2 hours. This sucks. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 5, 2011)

...and this is why I hate working on my Mom's computer. "I need you to use this random internet photo collection system [that I've never used] on my really old computer that I barely maintain and open all sorts of crud up on [oh, and can you download the toolbar for this website] on a DSL system that we haven't changed the speed on in almost a decade. Oh, before you order that archive DVD, can you upload what amounts to hours of photos for me?"


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone feel like helping me get access to some journal articles? LOL


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 5, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Anyone feel like helping me get access to some journal articles? LOL


Send me a PM and I'll be able to get back to you in a few hours (about ready to head home from visiting my parents).


----------



## Sasha (Sep 5, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Anyone feel like helping me get access to some journal articles? LOL



Pirate arrr matey

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 5, 2011)

Will do....I still need to get this list organized.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 5, 2011)

Really do we need to go back to rn school and review the meaning of the word oriented?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Sasha (Sep 5, 2011)

*doing the happy dance which involves the cabbage patch, the charlie brown and walking it out* i got an interview i got an interview *throws a little soulja boy and super manin that ho for effect*



Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sasha said:


> *doing the happy dance which involves the cabbage patch, the charlie brown and walking it out* i got an interview i got an interview *throws a little soulja boy and super manin that ho for effect*
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I didn't.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Womens are awesome. Little girls not so much.
> 
> 19 and just got her license?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



She was really timid, till she got a taste of the freedom of driving alone. I guess. Lol. It took mom forever to get her ready for the driver test. :-S

And to her credit, she acts her age most of the time. I was just ranting there mostly. However, it is true I highly dislike letting her in the driver seat. Whether I am there or not. But especially when I am there. 

Yea, in the moment I made that post sound a bit harsh. Eeek. :-|


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 5, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


>


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 5, 2011)

Ive got an interview tomorrow and was turned down for one today as well. Waiting to hear from one more place


----------



## Sasha (Sep 5, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


>



I love that story.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 5, 2011)

Whats everybody interviewing for? 

I interviewed last week for a promotion. Now I dont feel left out of all the interviewing.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 5, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Whats everybody interviewing for?
> 
> I interviewed last week for a promotion. Now I dont feel left out of all the interviewing.



Don't want to get too specific...just think "bumblebees"...


----------



## Anjel (Sep 5, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Don't want to get too specific...just think "bumblebees"...



You're gonna work for the furry devils with wings????


----------



## DESERTDOC (Sep 5, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Don't want to get too specific...just think "bumblebees"...



Quality control for Bumble Bee Tuna?


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 5, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Don't want to get too specific...just think "bumblebees"...



Doesnt help me at all. Im sure we'll hear soon enough.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Sep 5, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Don't want to get too specific...just think "bumblebees"...



I think I have a good idea. But I'll keep it quiet for you.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 6, 2011)

Damn my white cloud! So bored.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 6, 2011)

Today was amazing. 

I didn't sweat once at work. 

FALL IS HERE!!!

52 degrees right now. High of 65 tomorrow


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 6, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Today was amazing.
> 
> I didn't sweat once at work.
> 
> ...



Isn't it awesome!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 6, 2011)

Come on closing time throw me a bone. I'd settle for a beat up drunk at this point.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 6, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Come on closing time throw me a bone. I'd settle for a beat up drunk at this point.



Gather up your jacket mate, do you know who you want to take you home?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 6, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Today was amazing.
> 
> I didn't sweat once at work.
> 
> ...



Hate you.h34r:



bigbaldguy said:


> Isn't it awesome!



Hate you.h34r:

SUMMER! FTW!!!!!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 6, 2011)

What he said ^

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 6, 2011)

Man this cool weather is awesome. Screw summer. 

First day in the new job. This should be interesting. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Iodine (Sep 6, 2011)

I hear that. It was hitting 113 here a week or two ago. Killer stuff.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 6, 2011)

*Just Browning Around*

"I hate this place" said Black
"I know how you feel" agreed Brown, as he held up a long, thin plastic thing "Whats this?"
Black flicked the ash off his fag, "its an elastic gum bougie you twit"
"True" said Brown "you ever RSI anybody?"
Black laughed and took another suck on his fag "yeah, a few hundred people"
"Interesting" awed Brown "how long you been doing this Black?"
"Since 1994" answered Black as he lit another fag, he motioned 'you want one?' to Brown
"No thanks" said Brown "you know that'll kill you"
Black almost choked on his laughter "Yeah, well something better, I told you, I hate this place!"
"Why do you say that mate?" quizzed Brown, as he picked a Miller blade from the floor and put it back in the intubation roll "Oh, your blades are all nunngered up, I'm sorting them out for you"
Black rolled his eyes "you know how they go?"
"Yeah I know how they go mate, size 0 to size 4, Miller and Mac, you know Mac was a Kiwi eh?" replied Brown
Black raised an eyebrow "You like this ambo crap don't you Brown?"
"Something like that" replied Brown, raising an eyebrow, "replaced the batteries in the Lifepak too, I think one from Mt Wellington station is in there"
"What did you do before this" asked Brown
Black took a hit of his fag and scratched his *** "You know, lots of things, immeadiately before this I sold car parts, what about you Brown, what you done besides this"
Brown shrugged "Lots of things; been a cook, worked with kids at camp, been a computer technician, worked for an airline, packed boxes, worked for [the DMV], done lots of thngs"
"How old are you agian mate, 30?" scoffed Black
Brown laughed "Nah mate, I'm 24, I've been working since I was 17"
Black shrugged and adjusted his belt "fair enough then, hows those blades going?"
Brown closed up the intubation roll and clipped it back together "Good mate, your EOD is in there again now, fell out, you think they'd give us a better intubation roll"
Black laughed "You would think a lot of things mate, tell me Brown, you're [not an Intensive Care Paramedic] how you know all this medical stuff?"
Brown shrugged and sat down on the running board "Who knows mate, it just comes naturally, its a hobby"
Black looked at Brown a bit oddly and took another hit on his fag "You have other hobbies right mate?" 
Brown laughed "sure do mate, I like cooking, planes, going to the gym, reading and y'know just Browning around, bit of a computer geek"
Black laughed real hard and had to keep the fag in his mouth from falling out "You better go to the gym more mate, you're a skinny little bugger!"
Brown gave Brown the finger "shut up!"
Black lit his fag again "Tell me, that old girl, you two were like a pair of old women, you talk to people real well mate, where'd you pick that up?"
Brown sighed "Well that mate, is an interesting story.  My dad was a meth cook, my mum was mental, my step dad was pretty out of it sometimes on benzos and methadone, I've seen a lot of out of it things, you just don't want to know"
Black looked rather suprised "You don't say mate, bloody hell would have never guessed that in a million years, I bet that is why not a lot seems to bother you?"
Brown nodded "Oh yeah mate, nothing gets to me, like you know, on the surface I can handle anything, thats why the stuff you see out on the road never really bothered me, guts and blood and bits and pieces its like yeah whatever, seen worse"
Black looked at Brown rather intently "Too true mate, bloody hell that's buggered, nobody should have to see that stuff as a kid"
Brown nodded once again "Oh yeah bro, nobody should have to go through what I have been through, nobody, wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy"
Black flicked the ash off his fag and checked his phone "We still got ten minutes of our break, so tell me Brown, how is that you seemed to be normal?"
Brown laughed real hard "Bloody hell mate, those fags are messing with your brain, Brown ain't normal, really mate, cried myself to sleep lots of nights"
Black laughed "Sorry, that wasn't meant to sound rude, but I knew you were a girl"
Brown nodded "Oh yeah mate, I'm a girl alright, just ask my sister, she will tell you!"
Black laughed "Is your sister normal?"
"Nah" said Brown "well she is, but you know, she got it worse than me in some ways, you know, she saw some worse things than me, me, I got it worse mentally"
Black walked over and put the head of his stethoscope on Brown's shaved head "Yeah, figures, I hear a pretty abormal rhythm there, whatsay we hook the monitor up and see for sure?"
Brown snapped "funny"
Black looked at Brown in the eye "look I was joking, I'm sorry"
Black laughed "mate I was screwing with you, don't worry, I am not the sensitive type, if I was do you think I would be here doing this?"
Black stubbed out his fag "No, I suppose not, that must have been interestng for you, you seem to have handled it well"
Brown shrugged "Yeah sometimes I suppose, taught me a good deal about life and whatnot"
Black put the butt of his fag in the bin "What do you want out of life Brown?"
Brown handed Black an empty candy wrapper out his pocket and motioned for Black to put it in the bin too "Nothing much mate, family, kids, you know, be happy, I've been crapped on pretty bad sometimes"
Black laughed "You think kids make you happy?"
Black shook his head 'no' - "Not at all but you know what I mean"
Black nodded "Yeah I do, you're a good bloke Brown, you're a nice person, shame you had to see that stuff"
Brown shrugged "I suppose, I try to be, unlike Arsehole and his mate over there" Brown motioned in the direction of another crew changing their stretcher linen
Black shruged "Don't worry about them mate, they don't like people very much"
Brown laughed "True that, but that guy is an arsehole, he'll get his"
Black nodded "Yep" as he tied his boot up
A loud buzzing interrupted Brown as he caught a glimpse of something flashing red out the corner of his eye, Black knew instinctivly what it was and headed towards the drivers seat
"Hmm, looks like 10 (chest pain), eighty six year old female" said Brown checking the MDT as he found his seat belt 
Black gunned the engine "that'll be a good chance for you to get your talk on"
Brown hit the red lights as Black got moving and laughed "Yeah something like that, I like those old ladies, good fun to talk to"
Black nodded "Yeah that they are, don't worry mate, one day you'll be old then you can tell me about your grandkids when I come to your chest pain"
Brown flipped through the map book "Go up here, go left at the lights, then second left, second left"
Black alternated between yelp and fazer "Two left turns"
Brown rubbed his face "Yeah I hope you are right Black, and if you come to my chest pain I'm going to be real crook just to bugger you, like that old girl out South Simon had awhile ago, remember her?"
Black nodded "Bugger me mate, she was crook, you do that to me you're getting a line full of suxamethonium"
Brown had a gorp in the mirror "Nothing coming mate, just go through the give way here"
Black nodded "Yeah yeah, says Mr I haven't even done the driving course yet"
Brown laughed "Yeah, whatever, it's not mandatory until next year, I can still terrorise you for a while yet"
Black laughed too "Yeah someting like that"
Brown put the map book back in the console "Up here on the right, see, there we go, got a windmiller (person waving the ambulance down)"
Black slowed up and pulled over to the side of the road by the person pointing up a driveway "Park out front you reckon Brown?"
Brown nodded, grabbing a pair of gloves out the box in the centre console "Yeah ...  City 3 locating"

That's enough browning around for today


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> What he said ^
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



*Hi 5s Sasha*

You apparently are one of those good kind of womans I was talking bout. Anyone who likes summer best had got to have lots of good in them. 

:-D


----------



## Anjel (Sep 6, 2011)

Cold Weather...

Cider mill, hoodies, cuddling, fireplaces, long walks.


Summer...

Sweaty, sandy, don't touch me I'm hot, grossness


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 6, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Cold Weather...
> 
> Cider mill, hoodies, cuddling, fireplaces, long walks.



Jealous .... lol 

Not really


----------



## Anjel (Sep 6, 2011)

Just did my Fantasy Football Draft lol 

Kinda exciting. I feel like a dork. 



AND..

I think Brown should write more often. Start a blog. It could help you. You are a very good writer.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 6, 2011)

Anything but late summer or late winter is a good season, and in the low to mid 70's.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 6, 2011)

Shower's broken at station. Not enough time between shifts to go home. Baby wipe shower for me h34r:


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 6, 2011)

First part of interview seems to have gone well, one gaffe, but recovered well. Written test was easy. We'll see if I get a callback.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 6, 2011)

So I worked a 12 on Friday, then a 24 on Saturday, then a 24 yesterday, and now I'm getting called in for a 12 tonight, a 12 tomorrow, and then a 24 the next day....it's been a long week

Btw, good luck usalsfyre!


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 6, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I think Brown should write more often. Start a blog. It could help you. You are a very good writer.



Why thank you, but who in the bloody hell would want to here what Brown has to say for himself? Brown just is not that popular, its OK Brown can admit it


----------



## Anjel (Sep 6, 2011)

Id read it. And it can be for you. Not anyone else


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 6, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Id read it. And it can be for you. Not anyone else



Brown thinks he might just brown around here a bit longer 

Once what in the bloody hell a Brown is is figured out


----------



## medic417 (Sep 6, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown thinks he might just brown around here a bit longer
> 
> Once what in the bloody hell a Brown is is figured out



We all know what a brown is because we all take the browns to the super bowl daily.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 6, 2011)

medic417 said:


> We all know what a brown is because we all take the browns to the super bowl daily.



Smarty britches!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 6, 2011)

Weeelll dont be afraid of the dark made me afraid. Screamed like six times. Now waiting for lunch at crispers.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Sep 6, 2011)

Should know sometime today if I got the job...


----------



## Sasha (Sep 6, 2011)

I found the dirty book section of borders...

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 6, 2011)

Popped a starburst in the windshield of the medic unit while changing the eiper blades in my first hour.  We are supposed to get 5 inches of rain tonight, it seemed like a good idea at the time.

Too much ambition will get you kicked in the butt every time.


----------



## exodus (Sep 6, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Popped a starburst in the windshield of the medic unit while changing the eiper blades in my first hour.  We are supposed to get 5 inches of rain tonight, it seemed like a good idea at the time.
> 
> Too much ambition will get you kicked in the butt every time.



Good job! :bleh:  At least it's only like 30 bucks to fix if it isn't too big.

Just don't go to safelite.  EDIT EDIT: Safelite and most places do it free with no deductible through insurance.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I found the dirty book section of borders...
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Pervert.  I am so disappointed.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 6, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Popped a starburst in the windshield of the medic unit while changing the eiper blades in my first hour.  We are supposed to get 5 inches of rain tonight, it seemed like a good idea at the time.
> 
> Too much ambition will get you kicked in the butt every time.


I busted my units windshield tossing a laptop on the dash a couple of days ago. The only "good"(if you can call it that) part was it already had to be replaced.

Could you please send some of the rain this way? I'm fairly certain that's the only hope for controlling the wildfire situation in the state right now.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 6, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Pervert.  I am so disappointed.



That crap is hilarious.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I found the dirty book section of borders...
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




Amazon and Amazon Prime...


----------



## Sasha (Sep 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Amazon and Amazon Prime...



Borders. They're going out of business sale has everything 70% off. We spent like an hour in there, I got five books for like $50. We were standing in line and my friend noticed the dirty book section. And we couldn't leave without going to the dirty book section.

Sex Coupons and a book of positions you'd have to be an acrobat to accomplish... fun stuff.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 6, 2011)

I got a memoir written by a drag queen. I love drag queens!


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 6, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I busted my units windshield tossing a laptop on the dash a couple of days ago. The only "good"(if you can call it that) part was it already had to be replaced.
> 
> Could you please send some of the rain this way? I'm fairly certain that's the only hope for controlling the wildfire situation in the state right now.



I did this a few years tossing a portable radio on the dash. It skipped off the metal clipboard and into the windshield. It left a nice mark and crack. The windshield needed to be replaced anyway so no having to pay for it either. 

Nice to know I'm not the only one. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 6, 2011)

4 of our ALS Units are moving down to BLS. we went and got a brand new rig and what happens to it? It overheats. Fun:glare:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 6, 2011)

Per diem interview in T-minus 17 hrs, and lots of cardiology to study en between then and now for school.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 6, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I busted my units windshield tossing a laptop on the dash a couple of days ago. The only "good"(if you can call it that) part was it already had to be replaced.
> 
> Could you please send some of the rain this way? I'm fairly certain that's the only hope for controlling the wildfire situation in the state right now.



The homes of a lot of people I care about are in the paths of those fires.  I wish I could.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 6, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I busted my units windshield tossing a laptop on the dash a couple of days ago. The only "good"(if you can call it that) part was it already had to be replaced.



You're a horrible employee, Kyle. h34r:



I locked my narcs in my safe yesterday without paying attention to what code I put in... which means I locked myself out.  I had to wake up the RD to unlock it... second time since Feb, haha.  As we pull up to meet him, he noticed a headlight was out.... gah.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> You're a horrible employee, Kyle. h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> I locked my narcs in my safe yesterday without paying attention to what code I put in... which means I locked myself out.  I had to wake up the RD to unlock it... second time since Feb, haha.  As we pull up to meet him, he noticed a headlight was out.... gah.



Better than state patrol noticing it was out. I swear to god I had a stater almost cite me for a burned out ambulance headlight once. h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 6, 2011)

We had a cop threaten to write us a ticket for leaving our truck running once.. He's like "AC only takes a minute so that excuse is crap.."

Yeeeeah but some of our trucks, you turn them off, they might not come back on.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 6, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Better than state patrol noticing it was out. I swear to god I had a stater almost cite me for a burned out ambulance headlight once. h34r:



Meh, my partner is on a first name basis with all the PD, SO and DPS in the county due to being a dispatcher for a few years, and we go on calls with them atleast once a shift.


If I get out of tickets in my POV, I'm sure they care less about the ambulance :rofl:





Sasha-- Just tell him you have medications that will expire if not kept at a certain temperature.  We have a cooler with our Roc, Pepcid, Ativan and chilled NS, and the engine has to be kept on or the truck on a shore line.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Meh, my partner is on a first name basis with all the PD, SO and DPS in the county due to being a dispatcher for a few years, and we go on calls with them atleast once a shift.
> 
> 
> If I get out of tickets in my POV, I'm sure they care less about the ambulance :rofl:



Careful, apparently headquarters city police cited one of our trucks for 5 over the other day.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> We had a cop threaten to write us a ticket for leaving our truck running once.. He's like "AC only takes a minute so that excuse is crap.."
> 
> Yeeeeah but some of our trucks, you turn them off, they might not come back on.



A ticket based on violation of what?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 6, 2011)

Apparently it is not legal to leave a car running in my state.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 6, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> A ticket based on violation of what?



Standing in a no standing zone, like in a traffic lane?  Which would never stick here since ambulances can park anywhere according to my local laws.  Anyway you look at it, its gonna make that cop look stupid.

I think I found the greatest snack food ever: Kettle flavored popcorn, mixed with corn chips.  Ate a whole bag yesterday, starting a new one right now.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Apparently it is not legal to leave a car running in my state.



Thank God I don't have to deal with some if the jacked up laws all y'all do. 

I wonder how that cop would deal with our generator powered boxes.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 6, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I wonder how that cop would deal with our generator powered boxes.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 6, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> Standing in a no standing zone, like in a traffic lane?  Which would never stick here since ambulances can park anywhere according to my local laws.  Anyway you look at it, its gonna make that cop look stupid.



I'd be interested in a citation. I've seen way too many coworkers assume that just because the ambulance can park anyplace on an emergency call, that means they can park anywhere any other time of the day.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 6, 2011)

what do you mean coworkers you have no job


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 6, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Careful, apparently headquarters city police cited one of our trucks for 5 over the other day.



When we were at the service station last week one of the Harleton EMTs told us of an EMT that got pulled over in T-city for 45 over, going non-emergent.  I was like "No shoot"




I doubt any LEOs in our county will pull us over.  We go 80+ pretty much everywhere outside of the cities and pass them without any issues.  Decent working relationship, plus we've helped take people to the hospital over jail which saved them.  I know one deputy who owes me a get out of jail free card :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 6, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Thank God I don't have to deal with some if the jacked up laws all y'all do.
> 
> I wonder how that cop would deal with our generator powered boxes.




I got to talk to a Frazer rep at EMS World. Loved the layout in the truck they had on display there. Tons of cabinet space.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> what do you mean coworkers you have no job



Coworkers of days gone by.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 6, 2011)

45 over?!? Yeah he deserved it....

I got pulled over at the end of a 36 the other night which I was awake for 32 of. Apparently I was weaving.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I got to talk to a Frazer rep at EMS World. Loved the layout in the truck they had on display there. Tons of cabinet space.



You can also hang meat in the boxes, even when it's 110 outside.

The only thing that stinks is...9 mpg.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 6, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> 45 over?!? Yeah he deserved it....
> 
> I got pulled over at the end of a 36 the other night which I was awake for 32 of. Apparently I was weaving.



I've been up since 1:30 this morning.


Got called to a guy (sub 45 years old) who fell 4 days ago.  No deficits, no complaints.   I wasn't happy.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 6, 2011)

Party in the chat, wootwoot!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 7, 2011)

2nd open-heart shadow.  Complete.  1 more and I'll be flying solo on post op open hearts!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 7, 2011)

Dont turn off the lights, furry little frogs will eat your teeth

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks like my 12 just turned into a 24...that makes 84 hours since Friday, I think.

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 7, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Looks like my 12 just turned into a 24...that makes 84 hours since Friday, I think.
> 
> Sent from my mobile command center



paid or internship?


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 7, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I locked my narcs in my safe yesterday without paying attention to what code I put in... which means I locked myself out.



Hip pouch FTW


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 7, 2011)

Warning....rant. 

Sometimes I just f****** hate people. Like the gal at 0010 who was diagnosed with a UTI three days ago and put on antibiotics. Who calls us at this ungodly hour cause "my pee is darker than it was yesterday." And who then demands this and that and complains about everything on the way in. Never mind she was sitting in a vehicle with a perfectly capable driver when we arrived. Not only that, she had been sitting in the vehicle for 20 minutes. It would not be quite so bad if she didn't freaking complain about everything!

Anyhow, my first thought was: And you know it's darker how? When I go to the bathroom at midnight, I usually stumble in there, don't turn the light on, barely even find the toilet, and then forget to flush before stumbling back to bed.

Anyone know why we get called to those stubbed toe calls and dispatch says: "The RP will meet you in a silver Toyota at the intersection where you need to turn. They'll have their four ways on." What ever happened to taking someone to the ER yourself? Especially when they don't really need EMS. And if you are going to call me out to Timbuktu at oh-dark-thirty when you are perfectly capable of driving this stable, non emergent, non BLS, non anything patient to the emergency room, then don't f******* tailgate my ambulance like you are chained to it with a two foot long chain! I'll warn you once on scene, then don't get all d*** b****y at me when I have my driver call a deputy out to cite your sorry a** for endangering me and my crew. 

Anyone wonder why my ambulance has to get dispatched to a 34 yof complaining of darker urine than yesterday? I sure wonder. I swear, with textbook vital signs, this call could be handled just fine by a few of those fuzzy frogs Sasha was talking about. In fact a frog might be too smart for this call. It would take the intellectual capacity of a head of lettuce to run this call, which apparently you Mr. RP and you Madam Pt both apparently lack, or you would not have called 911 demanding an ambulance for a BS call that could have waited till morning, at which point you could have loaded up into your POV and made it to the ER without anything worse than happened on your ambulance ride, which I am 99% certain, you won't pay for anyhow. Oh yea, that's right, I'LL END UP PAYING FOR IT! 

Sorry.....sometimes you just have to scream and rant.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 7, 2011)

wish i could sleep at my job


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 7, 2011)

Its OK Frank, Brown knows how you feel, for example, one night after getting absolutely smashed with jobs for 11 hours we finally make it back to station, have some soup and a 10 minute nap only for the station alarm to go off rousing us out to some bloke who fell over, thats it, he fell over and spraied his ankle, the cops had already driven past, rolled down their window, laughed at him and then drove off ... 

Now, what would have been funny is if the cops tasered that guy who was following your ambulance


----------



## Deltachange (Sep 7, 2011)

I got an interview at my fire department, I'm so excited.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 7, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Warning....rant.
> 
> Sometimes I just f****** hate people. Like the gal at 0010 who was diagnosed with a UTI three days ago and put on antibiotics. Who calls us at this ungodly hour cause "my pee is darker than it was yesterday." And who then demands this and that and complains about everything on the way in. Never mind she was sitting in a vehicle with a perfectly capable driver when we arrived. Not only that, she had been sitting in the vehicle for 20 minutes. It would not be quite so bad if she didn't freaking complain about everything!
> 
> ...




Because... duh... if they take themselves they will have to wait in the waiting room.
Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Sep 7, 2011)

NVRob said:


> paid or internship?



Internship...

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Because... duh... if they take themselves they will have to wait in the waiting room.
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I love watching the medics roll right past the charge nurse and dump their patient in the waiting room.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Because... duh... if they take themselves they will have to wait in the waiting room.
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Oh that's right. My bad. 

I so wish the hospital here would triage our pts to the waiting room sometimes. People would stop thinking the ambulance was a free ticket past the waiting room.

I will say that once all but one room was full and we rolled up with a similar call to the one in my last post at the same time that some poor bugger who had almost cut his leg off with a chainsaw rolled up POV. (Go figure, we pick up the one who could have walked the two blocks to the hospital, the guy with the partial amputation is driven in by his family....ironic, eh?) Needless to say the staff told us, "Take her to the waiting room and just leave her there, we are full right now." We rolled off to the waiting room with her still bellowing at the nurse about how she needed to be seen RIGHT NOW!!! I later heard that she sat in the waiting room for about 30 minutes, then got up and walked out. lol. 

Anyhow, now that I am home and relaxed, last night doesn't seem _quite_ so bad.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 7, 2011)

I love end of the season sales.$140 worth of swimsuits for a grand total of $23 using a coupon and clearance rack.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Sep 7, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh that's right. My bad.
> 
> I so wish the hospital here would triage our pts to the waiting room sometimes. People would stop thinking the ambulance was a free ticket past the waiting room.
> 
> ...



Isn't that how it always goes? The pt's who actually need us take themselves or wait way too long to call. :/


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 7, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I so wish the hospital here would triage our pts to the waiting room sometimes. People would stop thinking the ambulance was a free ticket past the waiting room.



You don't put people in the waiting room?

We put people into the waiting room all the time, infact Brown has personally parked people out there, hung their IV up, made sure its running and left them there with paperwork at the desk.  If they said anything my answer was basically "yeah, and... ?"

Get some balls man!


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 7, 2011)

Nothing wrong with asking why they called at an ungodly hour when the problem has been going on all day, or worse, days.   Nothing wrong with asking why they didn't just drive to the ER in the working vehicle for a condition that didn't warrant an ambulance.



Hey, part of medicine is informed consent, right?  I see no problem letting them know an ambulance is not needed.  Of course, I'll be more than willing to take them to the hospital.... but they'll be fully informed that there isn't a single thing I'll do for them the whole ride in.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 7, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Nothing wrong with asking why they called at an ungodly hour when the problem has been going on all day, or worse, days.   Nothing wrong with asking why they didn't just drive to the ER in the working vehicle for a condition that didn't warrant an ambulance.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, part of medicine is informed consent, right?  I see no problem letting them know an ambulance is not needed.  Of course, I'll be more than willing to take them to the hospital.... but they'll be fully informed that there isn't a single thing I'll do for them the whole ride in.



We say all of that too. And then we inform them that it's basically going to be an expensive taxi ride in a extremely rough ambulance. And ive only had one patient where the hospital had us put them in the waiting room.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 7, 2011)

Six days. Six days left. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Six days. Six days left.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



No the world ends in 2012.  Didn't you pay attention to the movie?:wacko:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 7, 2011)

DT4EMS said:


> You'll be the first to know after I catch my breath............... (from dancing a Jig)



The world isnt ending, thats all the calendar maker got up to before he died.

Six more days til my best friend comes back from his vacation. I miss him lots.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sasha said:


> The world isnt ending, thats all the calendar maker got up to before he died.
> 
> Six more days til my best friend comes back from his vacation. I miss him lots.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I'm not on vacation I'm employment challenged.:rofl:


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 7, 2011)

medic417 said:


> I'm not on vacation I'm employment challenged.:rofl:



Word spreads fast mate, you shouldn't have killed that bloke and you'd have been right, well, you should have covered it up better!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 7, 2011)

medic417 said:


> I'm not on vacation I'm employment challenged.:rofl:



I thought you were on vacation? They told me you were staying a nice white room with nice soft walls.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I thought you were on vacation? They told me you were staying a nice white room with nice soft walls.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I am so gonna file a hippo violation on that emt.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 7, 2011)

medic417 said:


> I am so gonna file a hippo violation on that emt.



No one is gonna believe you, you're crazy.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 7, 2011)

Got a promotion and a nice raise. Down side is a 70mile commute, upside is I get a take home car during my on days. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## medic417 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sasha said:


> No one is gonna believe you, you're crazy.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Wow more proof of the HIPPO violation as they disclosed my official diagnosis.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 7, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Wow more proof of the HIPPO violation as they disclosed my official diagnosis.



I don't want to know about you violating a hippo.....


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 7, 2011)

Met up with usafmedic45 today. He's funny when he's high on benadryl.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm such a great swim/dive instructor.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm such a great swim/dive instructor.



Where's the proof?  h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 7, 2011)

I have my 3yo nephew swimming allllll over the pool. Literally all over. And he dives in the deep end. AND I was going to dive in so he would dive in and he goes "WAIT WAIT WAIT YOU TOES NOT OVER THE EDGE!" he is a stickler for good form! 

<3 THAT's proof!!


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 7, 2011)

Who knew there was a desk under all that paper.  Today was a success.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I have my 3yo nephew swimming allllll over the pool. Literally all over. And he dives in the deep end. AND I was going to dive in so he would dive in and he goes "WAIT WAIT WAIT YOU TOES NOT OVER THE EDGE!" he is a stickler for good form!
> 
> <3 THAT's proof!!



Where's the video?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd love to post the video but I can't figure out how to get it out of my camera. I'm lucky to have gotten the pictures of him swimming out.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'd love to post the video but I can't figure out how to get it out of my camera. I'm lucky to have gotten the pictures of him swimming out.



Just hit eject and after the door opens pull the VHS tape right out.  :rofl:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 7, 2011)

What's a VHS?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sasha said:


> What's a VHS?



You young whipper snapper.  :sad:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 7, 2011)

You old fogie.

Wish me luck! Interview tomorrow! Woohoo.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 7, 2011)

Lesson of the day: dont assume the door is automatic. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 7, 2011)

I surely am crazy, I know I'm insane, 
For a little black box I have calls me quite plain. 

By night on my dresser, by day on my belt,
Sends beeps to be heard, and buzzes be felt. 

A dispatcher runs it, I'm not quite sure how,
She sits at a console, to her I must bow. 

At zero-three-thirty a call may come in,
My little black box goes off, my head spins. 

The noise that it makes is truly quite frightening,
I spring out of bed, I hope quick as lightning. 

And so starts a call, that must be completed
A patient is picked up, is hauled and is treated. 

Returning to service, relief fills my soul, 
We head back to bed, knowing calls may soon roll. 

And what did I tell you, sure enough here they come, 
That little black box sends out tones, says to run. 

That black demon box calls my unit by name,
I just sigh, grab my bag, and head back out again.


--By lightsandsirens5. 9-7-11

Lol


----------



## Sasha (Sep 7, 2011)

Not too many calls if you've got time to write that!

Party in the chat woohoo.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 7, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I surely am crazy, I know I'm insane,
> For a little black box I have calls me quite plain.
> 
> By night on my dresser, by day on my belt,
> ...



hahaha i love it. good job


----------



## SnaKiZe (Sep 7, 2011)

sooo...
I had my interview for my univ's Student EMS yesterday :X
They had me do a 20odd question quiz and just a short 15min interview with a panel of 3.

I'm excited


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Not too many calls if you've got time to write that!
> 
> Party in the chat woohoo.



Ahhhh....but I am not on till midnight tonight.  0000-1200. 

This week:
Sunday 1800-0600
Monday 1800-0600
Tuesday 1800-0600
Wednesday 0600-1800
Thursday 0000-1200
Friday-Be at the airport at 0430. 
Saturday-Be at friends wedding in San Diego
Sunday and Monday-free to explore my home town. ;-) 
Fly home Monday night, go from airport to work, be on call at 0600 Tuesday. 

Then another week of freedom.....then my life will consist of pretty much nothing but medic school for the near future. :-S

I'm going to really miss my partners and the rest of my crew. It's been a great place as my first job in EMS. ;-)


----------



## Sasha (Sep 7, 2011)

MY week.

Sunday: work
Monday: work
Tuesday: dr's appt, had some much needed bestie time.
Wednesday: watch a three yo.
Thursday:interview, rush to watch a three yo
Friday: watch a three yo, take said three yo to pizza place to win him crap on the claw machine. (I rock the claw machine.)
Saturday: work
Sunday: work.

How exciting, right?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 8, 2011)

My neighbors probably hate me now. Just screamed bloody murder when i grabbed what i thought was the trash can handle to drag it to the street and then... it moved.

Bloody friggin murder. I think it was a locust sitting on the handle.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 8, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I surely am crazy, I know I'm insane,
> For a little black box I have calls me quite plain.
> 
> By night on my dresser, by day on my belt,
> ...



Very nice, I like it!


----------



## fast65 (Sep 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> My neighbors probably hate me now. Just screamed bloody murder when i grabbed what i thought was the trash can handle to drag it to the street and then... it moved.
> 
> Bloody friggin murder. I think it was a locust sitting on the handle.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I would have screamed as well...and then ran away


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 8, 2011)

Windows are open Screen door is in and all is right with the world. :censored: you summer


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 8, 2011)

*Having Browned Around*

You think of Brown as being somebody trusted, knowledgable, somebody to ask 'hey Brown you know this?....', somebody who is admirable or somehow respectable, somebody maybe a little bit crazy but in a good way, a bloke with a good sense of humour and somebody who is to be looked at as something of an example, somebody who is sufficently experienced enough to somehow be something.

Nothing could be further from the truth.  Those of you who know how old I am comment that I am younger than expected.  I'm physically young but mentally I am older than bloody time itself.  I have not deliberately mislead you but I am not who you think I am.  I haven't set foot on an ambulance operationally since mid-2010, I don't know jack bloody crap, maybe I know a lot, maybe I don't, maybe ... maybe, maybe, maybe.  I'm nobody respectable, nobody to be looked up too, nobody that should be somehow admired for anything, I am a bloke sometimes slung a green thomas pack with "AMBULANCE" written on it over his shoulder, that doesn't make me anything special, I'm more buggered than the people we were going to.

You seem to think I know a lot or have been there and done that so that means I am experienced, well I wouldn't bloody wish what I have been through on my worst enemy, no joke.  I've seen more in my couple of decades than should be seen in a lifetime.  Well, on that other hand I haven't seen enough.

I've seen too bloody much, I've been paying the man his dues for as long as I can remember, I've certainly put in enough of my time and knowledge around this place .... I've been to heart attacks, car crashes, asthma, counselled rape victims, been to blokes who have been beaten up and robbed, seem some out of crap ... and in the end it all adds up to nothing.

Enough of my whining, good luck, may you find peace, both now and forever

*Brown tosses his Cat in the Hat hat boquet style and wonders who catches it ....

Later y'all

Brown


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 8, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> *Having Browned Around*
> 
> You think of Brown as being somebody trusted, knowledgable, somebody to ask 'hey Brown you know this?....', somebody who is admirable or somehow respectable, somebody maybe a little bit crazy but in a good way, a bloke with a good sense of humour and somebody who is to be looked at as something of an example, somebody who is sufficently experienced enough to somehow be something.
> 
> ...



See yah in a week  I'll keep your hat for you till then.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 8, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> See yah in a week  I'll keep your hat for you till then.



Yup yup, enjoy your short hiatus, we'll keep your hat warm for you


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 8, 2011)

usalsfyre wishes he lived in a Yellow Submarine on Penny Lane next door to Eleanor Rigby so he could go spend A Hard Days Night working as a Paperback Writer so he could buy a Ticket to Ride down to Strawberry Fields and say Hey Jude to the people there.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 8, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> usalsfyre wishes he lived in a Yellow Submarine on Penny Lane next door to Eleanor Rigby so he could go spend A Hard Days Night working as a Paperback Writer so he could buy a Ticket to Ride down to Strawberry Fields and say Hey Jude to the people there.



Can I come?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 8, 2011)

Certainly

See Sergeant Pepper for directions.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 8, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Certainly
> 
> See Sergeant Pepper for directions.



What about Mean Mr Mustard?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't worry, he's just a Day Tripper.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 8, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Don't worry, he's just a Day Tripper.



Thank goodness, i heard hes having a scandalous affair with Lovely Rita.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Thank goodness, i heard hes having a scandalous affair with Lovely Rita.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds is gonna be pissed!

She'll Get By With A Little Help From My Friends though.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 8, 2011)

Shhhh if anyone asks a Blackbird told you.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 8, 2011)

My charming wits + cute receptionist = date tomorrow.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 8, 2011)

So one of our crew members apparently stepped into a big hole or something last night on a motorcycle wreck where the guy ran off road. Fell a looong way and had to be rescued. Now he's in the hospital with a fractured hip/pelvis and will be out for at least 5-6 months according to the doctor. Life ain't fair is it? :-(


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 8, 2011)

4 kids in sports practice at the same time + jogging stroller for the baby = going for a run without a babysitter, even though the dad is at work.

It's the only silver lining in the evening shift bustle to activities.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 8, 2011)

Just chased a 3yo around the house to steal my nose back.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 8, 2011)

KISS - Keep It Super Simple


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> KISS - Keep It Super Simple



or.... Keep It Simple, Stupid


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 8, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> or.... Keep It Simple, Stupid



or Keep It Stupid Simple.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 8, 2011)

I didn't know squiggly lines on a sheet of graph paper could be so interesting.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 8, 2011)

My parents live down in San Diego and the people on the news said that they need to implement their emergency action plan for the power outage. So my Dad loaded his guns.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 8, 2011)

Well one of my only days off from work and I might get called in to work on a strike team due to the major power outages. One of our strike teams has already been activated and is in the process of being deployed.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


>



No Comment.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


>



Kind of a bold choice for a wedding dress?:wacko:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 8, 2011)

I just choked on my pickle. ROFLMAO.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I just choked on my pickle.



:/.........


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I just choked on my pickle. ROFLMAO.



No comment here either.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


>



holy crap Anjel!


----------



## fast65 (Sep 8, 2011)

We just had a pt. who put a tourniquet on his leg after losing a total of 20, yes 20 cc of blood...

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## Sasha (Sep 8, 2011)

You guys are sick.


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'd love to post the video but I can't figure out how to get it out of my camera. I'm lucky to have gotten the pictures of him swimming out.



With the new camera?

How'd those turn out?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 8, 2011)

I took over 200+ pics with rapid burst, and 45 of them were worth saving. The ones worth saving are pretty cool in my opinion. Theyre on facebook. Friend me again. As long as his eye is okay tomorrow im going for round two.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 8, 2011)

But picture quality is pretty amazing, its a little slow but someone told me a bigger class of memory card speed would speed that up. Its easy to use, but stinky had to help me figure out how to record.. cant zoom in record mode but it does a good job anyway. Panorama is hard to line up without a tripod but the art shooting modes are amazing. None have turned out blurry.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 9, 2011)

Come one people, get the power back on in San Diego. I have my best friends wedding to be at day after tomorrow, so I'm flying into San Diego International tomorrow afternoon. 

Crap, I hope I can rent a car! 

So, since we got the email from SDG&E cause my parents house in Coronado is sans power, what kind of emergencies are going on? You talk of deploying a strike team, are things really that bad? 

Guess I'll see, eh?

Anyhow, if things are back to normal by then, anyone want to meet up and swap stories Monday sometime? I might be able to make it. Don't have a whole ton planned right now.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 9, 2011)

I read they are allowing flights into san diego but not out, their air traffic thingy is run on a generator.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 9, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I read they are allowing flights into san diego but not out, their air traffic thingy is run on a generator.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


 
So it puts new meaning to the Hotel California song.... Basically when you come into San Diego, you can come in any time you want, but you can never leave, right?


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 9, 2011)

Eh its not so bad. Sitting around the kerosene lamp playing cards with the family.


----------



## JJR512 (Sep 9, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Because... duh... if they take themselves they will have to wait in the waiting room.
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


 
This is why, when we go fishing for a refusal, we make it quite clear that for this kind of call, we aren't going to do anything including no pain meds; they aren't going to get there any quicker; and they aren't going to get seen any sooner, and in fact will probably be dropped off in triage (by the charge nurse's orders), then sent out to the waiting room. We also make it clear that it's going to be a bumpy, uncomfortable ride, too.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 9, 2011)

Sasha,

If you want an animated one, this is small enough to be used as your avatar. 



http://emtlife.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=880&d=1315542336

Copy that into the box for uploading the avatar.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 9, 2011)

My first solo balloon pump 5 mins!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 9, 2011)

Bbg, you don't work for delta, do you? There is a flight attendant on my delta flight from Spokane to salt lake who is a big bald guy. And he looks an awful lot like your avatar. Lol!


----------



## Anjel (Sep 9, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Kind of a bold choice for a wedding dress?:wacko:



Lmao 

Thats not me. Thats what my galloween costume is gonna be according to sasha.

And jp no comment???? You had all kinds of comments on fb. 

:rofl:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 9, 2011)

He talked about your taco on facebook. Don't you feel violated?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 9, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Lmao
> 
> Thats not me. Thats what my galloween costume is gonna be according to sasha.
> 
> ...



At least you weren't Bella


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 9, 2011)

Had a STEMI patient yesterday.  Did a STEMI activation.


Door to balloon time of 15 minutes.  Clot cleared 5 minutes later.  100% blockage of the RCA.

It was amazing watching the EKG change from elevation to normal after the clot was removed.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 9, 2011)

Sasha said:


> He talked about your taco on facebook. Don't you feel violated?




I talked about her costume, you were talking about something else.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 9, 2011)

You're a bold face liar. You know exactly what you were talking about.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 9, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You're a bold face liar. You know exactly what you were talking about.




My second comment on that thread, "I'm not going to talk about your taco." (My first was about how princesses don't have to pay for drinks or dinner.)


----------



## Sasha (Sep 9, 2011)

anjel knows what you were talking about.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 9, 2011)

Sasha said:


> anjel knows what you were talking about.



Im just minding my own business.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 9, 2011)

In Salt Lake now.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 9, 2011)

Headed to Houston.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 9, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Headed to Houston.



Good luck!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 9, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Headed to Houston.



Goooood luck, you got this!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 9, 2011)

Its pretty sad how unprepared everyone around here is for a power outage - or any disaster, actually.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 9, 2011)

Good luck to Linuss today as well.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 9, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Headed to Houston.



Good luck!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 9, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Its pretty sad how unprepared everyone around here is for a power outage - or any disaster, actually.



I hardly consider a power outage that lasts not even a day a disaster

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 9, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I hardly consider a power outage that lasts not even a day a disaster
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Considering we can't get declared a disaster zone for half the effing state being on fire I'm gonna go with Sasha.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 9, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I hardly consider a power outage that lasts not even a day a disaster
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Nor do I. A minor inconvenience at worst. But people were running around like it was the apocalypse. Half my neighbors didn't even own a flashlight. Pathetic. What are they going to do when something "real" happens?


----------



## fast65 (Sep 9, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Good luck to Linuss today as well.



Good luck to the both of you!


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 9, 2011)

And now the 2-3 week wait....gah.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 9, 2011)

I have 1 hour to get to work for my final open heart recovery  shadow.  After I extubate this pt, I'll be solo to recover open hearts.


My first balloon pump was this morning and I'm critical staffing from 11-7a tonight.


Validation from your peers and coworkers tastes so sweet!


----------



## enjoynz (Sep 9, 2011)

:beerchug:Go the All Blacks (NZ rugby team for those of you who don't know their name)
...Rugby World Cup in New Zealand..Woot,Woot!!!
Hope all you others are supporting your American,Canadian, Aussie, etc,etc teams:excl:

http://www.rugbyworldcup.com/
It's going to be an interesting 6 weeks!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 9, 2011)

And you arent supporting the USA why? 

Just kidding, just kidding. Lol!

I'm a Springboks fan myself.  But NZ is a close second. Eeeeehhhh.....with the cup in NZ this year, I may just have to pull for the Blacks. We shall see. 

Of course I always end up rooting for the underdog every year in every sport I watch. Except baseball. Yankees all the way! 

Ok ok ok.....I digress. Sorry.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm in San Diego! w00t!!! I didn't realize how much I missed it here!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 9, 2011)

Sasha said:


> At least you weren't Bella



Yeah, thanks for that. /sarcasm


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 9, 2011)

Picking out insurance packages this weekend. Weeeeee!


----------



## enjoynz (Sep 9, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And you arent supporting the USA why?
> 
> Just kidding, just kidding. Lol!
> 
> ...



I wonder...LOL.
I'm just glad the USA team don't dress up like the Gridiron football players....what a pansy game of football that is.h34r:

The Springboks and Wally's (I mean Wallabies) are going to give us a run for our money.
Given the Aussies have one of NZ's best coaches, they had better be in the semi's.
Nice to know there is another rugby fan on this site, lightsandsirens5!


----------



## medic417 (Sep 9, 2011)

Linuss said:


> And now the 2-3 week wait....gah.



What for Sally?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 9, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Yeah, thanks for that. /sarcasm



It was fate, not me, who chose you as Bella. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 9, 2011)

medic417 said:


> What for Sally?



To hear back about my interview today.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 9, 2011)

Linuss said:


> To hear back about my interview today.



Donde?  Or for the non espanol speaking where?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 9, 2011)

<-----  newest open heart surgery recovery nurse at SMCW ICU


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 9, 2011)

Who got a per diem Intermediate job for a 911 company? This guy did! Someone needs to help me wash this :censored::censored::censored::censored: eating grin off my face


----------



## Sasha (Sep 9, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> <-----  newest open heart surgery recovery nurse at SMCW ICU



CONGRATULATIONS LOVE! Wooohooo


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 9, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## fast65 (Sep 9, 2011)

Congrats jimi and Rob!


----------



## Anjel (Sep 9, 2011)

YAY ROB AND JIMI!

Noice bros lol


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 9, 2011)

Stood up. Fuuuuu.
hoping she just got busy at work because of the blackout yesterday.


----------



## Katy (Sep 9, 2011)

If people could give me reccomendations, I could better do what they wanted, but If they don't speak up, it's their loss.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 9, 2011)

People are FREAKING out with the approaching 9/11 anniversary. Suspicious bumper stickers, suspicious trash bags, suspicious men in burqas.... are you guys catching any of this stuff?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 9, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> People are FREAKING out with the approaching 9/11 anniversary. Suspicious bumper stickers, suspicious trash bags, suspicious men in burqas.... are you guys catching any of this stuff?




...and the terrorists have won...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 9, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> <-----  newest open heart surgery recovery nurse at SMCW ICU



YEAH! Congrats!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 9, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Who got a per diem Intermediate job for a 911 company? This guy did! Someone needs to help me wash this :censored::censored::censored::censored: eating grin off my face



Beers all around!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 10, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> People are FREAKING out with the approaching 9/11 anniversary. Suspicious bumper stickers, suspicious trash bags, suspicious men in burqas.... are you guys catching any of this stuff?



9/11 makes me sad, not only because of the lives lost but also because people use it as an excuse to justify their religious bigotry.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 10, 2011)

What the heck is going on?! Our entire city is burning to the ground!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Come one people, get the power back on in San Diego. I have my best friends wedding to be at day after tomorrow, so I'm flying into San Diego International tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Crap, I hope I can rent a car!
> 
> ...



Just saw this post right now. We got alot of heat related calls. Normal temps are around 113 right now, mix in no way to really escape the heat, no power, and we got alot of calls. Along with an evacuation of a SNF with 60+ patients.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 10, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> What the heck is going on?! Our entire city is burning to the ground!!



Just had fire number four today for our station alone...


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 10, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Just had fire number four today for our station alone...



Grass/wildland or structures?


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Sasha (Sep 10, 2011)

My lower back is killing me. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 10, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Grass/wildland or structures?
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



One working structure, three grass/wildland. And from the sounds of it, our side of town was fairly slower than the rest was

We (my station/shift) have had at least one working structure over the last 4 shifts, including the Perrin-Beitel nail product explosion


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 10, 2011)

My best friends wedding is today. Picture time now.


----------



## Katy (Sep 10, 2011)

Gotta study work all day today, at home too !


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 10, 2011)

On the 21st I should be cleared as a paid skills instructor at my college's EMT program. And also cleared to test students on National Registry skills.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 10, 2011)

I guess Im looking for a new service to work for ha.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 10, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> I guess Im looking for a new service to work for ha.



Fired, laid off or go out of business?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 10, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Fired, laid off or go out of business?



Laid off.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 10, 2011)

I love my coworkers. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I love my coworkers.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I love your avatar^^


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 10, 2011)

TThis day feels like I am trapped in a series of incidents they save for job interview questions.  

"The supervisor is not in today, and you notice your partner is extremely angry, and reacts unreasonably to minor stimuli.  Later you have a minor vehicle contact and your partner is aggressive and cursing the LEO.  The chief arrives on scene after that event has ended.  What do you do?"

Should have stayed home.  My kids had their first football games today, and I missed it so I could babysit mr angry.  Awesome.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 10, 2011)

The only thing more boring than football games or NASCAR is reading specs for composite materials.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 10, 2011)

Ate lunch at the special event im working.

Then proceded to get sick, and said lunch is on the ground behind the ambulance.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yawn. I'm bored.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow just heard a 911 tribute song that made me cry

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JJR512 (Sep 10, 2011)

I want to learn more about rehab. The kind that FD-based EMS personnel give to firefighters on firegrounds, that is.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 10, 2011)

Not enjoying work today


----------



## Sasha (Sep 10, 2011)

I am. We spent four hours walking around the mall with another crew.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 10, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> One working structure, three grass/wildland. And from the sounds of it, our side of town was fairly slower than the rest was
> 
> We (my station/shift) have had at least one working structure over the last 4 shifts, including the Perrin-Beitel nail product explosion



Im in Austin now and I hadn't heard about the Perrin-Beitel one. 

The county has been burning up too. This weather needs to end. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 10, 2011)

When I've done rehab, I took and documented vitals including temp, provided water/gatorade and towels soaked in a bucket of ice and water, and fielded about 800 corny pickup lines and jokes. Anyone outside the parameters defined by their protocols got to.hang out longer until they got to normal (usually heart rate or temp was issue). Occasionally they'd get an IV and ALS eval.

Sent from my telefono


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 10, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> ... fielded about 800 corny pickup lines and jokes. ... (usually heart rate or temp was issue)




It's a wonder anyone got their HR low enough to be cleared.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Wow just heard a 911 tribute song that made me cry
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



What was it?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 10, 2011)

I worked a terrible code this afternoon. 19 year old drowning. Screaming family. Sand everywhere. What a mess. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 10, 2011)

Did they make it?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Did they make it?



He did say drowning not near drowning


----------



## Sasha (Sep 10, 2011)

I found my twin. Ff/medic who looks like me. Similar names. Eerie.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I found my twin. Ff/medic who looks like me. Similar names. Eerie.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Two Sashas!! lock your doors and bar the windows boys and may god have mercy on us all.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I found my twin. Ff/medic who looks like me. Similar names. Eerie.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




Oh God... there's two of them now?


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 10, 2011)

just watched "Skid Marks: The Movie" on Netflix....I think my IQ dropped a couple of points while finding a film that competes with "Plan Nine From Outer Space" for worst movie ever.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 10, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Two Sashas!! lock your doors and bar the windows boys and may god have mercy on us all.





JPINFV said:


> Oh God... there's two of them now?




Simupost?

Very nice, high five.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 10, 2011)

Speaking of Netflix anyone have any esoteric suggestions for netflix, I'm running out of stuff to watch on there.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 10, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Simupost?
> 
> Very nice, high five.



I'm scared so very very scared. Tell me it's gonna be alright JP :unsure:


----------



## firetender (Sep 10, 2011)

*Here's a terrifying thought!*



Sasha said:


> I found my twin. Ff/medic who looks like me. Similar names. Eerie.


 
We all know Sasha's one in a million, but that means in NY alone there's like 10 of her!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 10, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Speaking of Netflix anyone have any esoteric suggestions for netflix, I'm running out of stuff to watch on there.



Jim Gaffagan, Beyond The Pale. Gabriel Inglesias Hot and Fluffy. I almost peed laughing.

Yes, there is two of us. That could make some guys really happy. Hmmm.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Sep 10, 2011)

Im not fat im fluffy.

Lmao love it


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 10, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> He did say drowning not near drowning



Kee-reckt. This was not a save. However, I'm still feeling the remnants of this one. There is still sand everywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Yes, there is two of us. That could make some guys really happy. Hmmm.


I imagine it would go something like this...

Oh, and the world could use two Karen Gillans too.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 10, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm scared so very very scared. Tell me it's gonna be alright JP :unsure:



No bbg. It will not be ok. I thought the world was ending in 2012. But it might be this summer. :,-( Everyone better head for the hills.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 10, 2011)

firetender said:


> We all know Sasha's one in a million, but that means in NY alone there's like 10 of her!



One of her is two too many.:rofl:

Somebody pass me the aspirin please.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 10, 2011)

Argghhhh! This is turning into a bad week.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 10, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> One of her is two too many.:rofl:
> 
> Somebody pass me the aspirin please.



Ooh please. You love me. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 10, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Argghhhh! This is turning into a bad week.



Tell me about it!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 10, 2011)

Im starting to have trouble with my hip. This isnt good.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Wow just heard a 911 tribute song that made me cry
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I'll be glad when the damn anniversary passes and people shut up about it for another ten years.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 10, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I'll be glad when the damn anniversary passes and people shut up about it for another ten years.




You mean I'm not the only one?


Oh, and this thread needs more crying eagles...


----------



## fast65 (Sep 10, 2011)

It seems that whatever station I'm not at is the one getting the calls...rather frustrating when I'm two calls away from completing my internship :/


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 10, 2011)

> You mean I'm not the only one?



Yeah....it completely :censored::censored::censored::censored:s up my Google alerts.  No usable data from those crashes equals me not giving much of a :censored::censored::censored::censored:.  

It was a tragedy (I lost three guys I knew on FDNY that day), but we learned from our mistakes and have long since mourned our dead....time to move on until this is just like Pearl Harbor as far as anniversaries go.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 10, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Yeah....it completely :censored::censored::censored::censored:s up my Google alerts.  No usable data from those crashes equals me not giving much of a :censored::censored::censored::censored:.
> 
> It was a tragedy (I lost three guys I knew on FDNY that day), but we learned from our mistakes and have long since mourned our dead....time to move on until this is just like Pearl Harbor as far as anniversaries go.



I don't think that's nearly as bad as much herp-a-derp I've seen on the Facebook groups, especially over the space issue at the WTC memorial meaning that FDNY and NYPD weren't invited. There's way too many band wagon rah-rahing going on, especially by people who were in no way involved with the response to begin with.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Yeah....it completely :censored::censored::censored::censored:s up my Google alerts.  No usable data from those crashes equals me not giving much of a :censored::censored::censored::censored:.
> 
> It was a tragedy (I lost three guys I knew on FDNY that day), but we learned from our mistakes and have long since mourned our dead....time to move on until this is just like Pearl Harbor as far as anniversaries go.



Meh, you can bash on the 3rd,4th,6th,7th,8th, and 9th anniverseries, but the 10th is a milestone.  The kids born on that day / after are now learning exactly what it is and can comprehend it.



A decade ago, yet I can remember everything of that day. 

I was in 7th grade art class painting a white tiger.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 11, 2011)

Just posted the last September 11th announcement and banner since the forum opened in 2004.  Retiring the routine, though the memories will last much longer.  It's hard to believe it's only been ten years.

I'd love to say that our country has experienced better days since 2001.  Maybe 2012 will be our year.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 11, 2011)

> Meh, you can bash on the 3rd,4th,6th,7th,8th, and 9th anniverseries, but the 10th is a milestone. The kids born on that day / after are now learning exactly what it is and can comprehend it.



This year is the *seventieth* of Pearl Harbor.  How much you want to bet that it's not going to light up many people's newcasts, result in wreath laying ceremonies in places that had nothing to do with the attack and will only be noted by those of us who enjoy history and the few men and women who experienced it firsthand?


----------



## MMiz (Sep 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> This year is the *seventieth* of Pearl Harbor.  How much you want to bet that it's not going to light up many people's newcasts, result in wreath laying ceremonies in places that had nothing to do with the attack and will only be noted by those of us who enjoy history and the few men and women who experienced it firsthand?


I always thought of September 11th as my generation's Pearl Harbor.  Last year was the first year I taught (eighth grade) that the kids didn't have memory of it.  I can only imagine my students had the same feeling when Justin Bieber broke his leg.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> This year is the *seventieth* of Pearl Harbor.  How much you want to bet that it's not going to light up many people's newcasts, result in wreath laying ceremonies in places that had nothing to do with the attack and will only be noted by those of us who enjoy history and the few men and women who experienced it firsthand?




You know, I'm willing to bet I'll see a few Facebook status updates where people think copy-pasta a hooky status update is somehow the same as actually memorializing the event (and if you agree, post this in your status for 35.6 minutes for others to see).


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 11, 2011)

MMiz said:


> I can only imagine my students had the same feeling when Justin Bieber broke his leg.




I loved Justin Bieber in "The Night That the Lights Went Out in Georgia."


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 11, 2011)

MMiz said:


> I always thought of September 11th as my generation's Pearl Harbor.  Last year was the first year I taught (eighth grade) that the kids didn't have memory of it.  I can only imagine my students had the same feeling when Justin Bieber broke his leg.



Personally, I've always thought the uproar is simply an outgrowth of the weakening of the human species from my grandparents' generation to the present.  My grandfather's neighbor was a platoon commander on Omaha Beach.  Received FOUR Purple Hearts, two Silver Stars and a Distinguished Service Cross during the course of his service in the ETO.  He's not the only WWII vet I've met like that. Nowadays, it's a freakish event if a soldier is retained in combat zones to make it past two Purple Hearts (despite increased survivability).  Are we just breeding a weaker generation?  Probably.  Everything I have seen seems to point that.  

It's always a :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing disorder to not be fine with everything that is around you.  Guess what?  Just because one has nightmares and feels a little off after seeing the crap we see doesn't mean you have PTSD.  I'm wagering a fair bit of money that if you're NOT bothered by it there is more wrong with you.  

Take one of the people I have come to know pretty well from my involvement in EMS.  She can't hang on to a man, most likely due to a heady blend of immaturity and the weakness and insecurity nearly universal in the past couple of generations.  It's a vicious positive feedback cycle.  She gets into a relationship, attaches herself to the guy like a remora (a "shark suckerfish" as my daughter calls them) and clings on for dear life until the ride is over.  Then, after being dumped, she spirals into a "depression" consisting of self-abuse, believing that the problem is that she is fat (when she is- as a point of fact- skinnier than I am) and ugly until the next guy she jumps in bed with that doesn't discard her the next morning begins paying attention to her, starting the cycle anew.  Her insecurities cloud her judgment leaving her unable to accurately assess that the real issue is that she isn't a strong individual emotionally or socially.  Hmmm....I wonder why any stable guy would run from a girl like that?

The same can be said for almost any person under the age of 30:  It's hard to find one who hasn't been saddled with some sort of half-cocked psych diagnosis or isn't so just generally non-functional or apathetic that it leaves me frightened for what will happen in the ensuing years.  Everything is a "turning point" or a "milestone" for the current generations.  Everything must be commemorated or commiserated in some way, whether it be with a "tweet", a Facebook group or some sort of shared public generational circle jerk/group hug.  I can give them the ten year mark for the deaths of almost three thousand people (I hate the description "Three thousand Americans"....not all of them were Americans) but I hate to put it this way: the terrorists have won.   Kicking the stool out from under the unstable emo kid with the noose around his neck that was the American youth has rendered us some of the most unsure people on the planet.  Instead of picking ourselves up, dusting ourselves off and moving on a lot of us have had to up the dose of Xanax and Zoloft that allows us to function.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> This year is the *seventieth* of Pearl Harbor.  How much you want to bet that it's not going to light up many people's newcasts, result in wreath laying ceremonies in places that had nothing to do with the attack and will only be noted by those of us who enjoy history and the few men and women who experienced it firsthand?


Personally, Pearl Harbor has more of an emotional impact on me than 9/11 because I was in Pearl Harbor during the 50th anniversary of that day...while on active duty in the Navy...and three months after my grandfather (who enlisted in the USMC on 12/8/41) died.

I also managed to make it to Corrigedor Island for the 50th anniversary of that battle.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 11, 2011)

> Personally, Pearl Harbor has more of an emotional impact on me than 9/11 because I was in Pearl Harbor during the 50th anniversary of that day...while on active duty in the Navy...and three months after my grandfather (who enlisted in the USMC on 12/8/41) died.



Likewise.  The folks there died defending our country.  Most of the folks on 9/11 (outside of the handful of passengers on UAL 93 who revolted) died because they either didn't have the common sense to evacuate their offices after being told to remain in place by "wardens" or simply sat stunned on board the planes without even making an attempt at a defense.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> simply sat stunned on board the planes without even making an attempt at a defense.



No. The prevailing wisdom at that time was "Sit down, shut up, and in a few hours your hijacker who wants money will take you to a Caribbean Island." I don't blame the people on the planes. Heck, the box cutters used were perfectly legal to carry on board a plane. Think about that for a minute.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 11, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> No. The prevailing wisdom at that time was "Sit down, shut up, and in a few hours your hijacker who wants money will take you to a Caribbean Island." I don't blame the people on the planes. Heck, the box cutters used were perfectly legal to carry on board a plane. Think about that for a minute.



Well, unless you look at the long standing history of the PLO and similar organizations for hijacking planes and either blowing them up or executing hostages.  It's always been my policy that if someone tries to take over a plane, train or bus I am on, I'm not going down without a fight.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 11, 2011)

So one of the spiders from my laundry room bit me 3 times on the neck. I wish i knew what kind it was.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Melclin (Sep 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Take one of the people I have come to know pretty well from my involvement in EMS.  She can't hang on to a man, most likely due to a heady blend of immaturity and the weakness and insecurity nearly universal in the past couple of generations.  It's a vicious positive feedback cycle.  She gets into a relationship, attaches herself to the guy like a remora (a "shark suckerfish" as my daughter calls them) and clings on for dear life until the ride is over.  Then, after being dumped, she spirals into a "depression" consisting of self-abuse, believing that the problem is that she is fat (when she is- as a point of fact- skinnier than I am) and ugly until the next guy she jumps in bed with that doesn't discard her the next morning begins paying attention to her, starting the cycle anew.  Her insecurities cloud her judgment leaving her unable to accurately assess that the real issue is that she isn't a strong individual emotionally or socially.  Hmmm....I wonder why any stable guy would run from a girl like that?



Sounds like my type mate, you should slip me her number.


----------



## Melclin (Sep 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> So one of the spiders from my laundry room bit me 3 times on the neck. I wish i knew what kind it was.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Fingers crossed it was radioactive and you end up with super powers.


----------



## JJR512 (Sep 11, 2011)

Title 4 United States Code

§ 8. Respect for Flag.

(g) The flag should never have placed upon it, nor on any part of it, nor attached to it any mark, insignia, letter, word, figure, design, picture, or drawing of any nature.

_(Not in reference to the banner of this site, which is perfectly fine. This is just my vent to some things I've seen in person today.)_


----------



## Anjel (Sep 11, 2011)

I understand everyone is sick of hearing about 9/11.

I am sick of seeing it replayed on tv over and over again.

But thousands of people died. Hundreds of firefighters, police officers, EMT's. and paramedics died. 

Just sit back, and let those that want to, remember those who died. 

I don't care about the conspiracy theories, and whatever else. 

I was in 7th grade, coming back from music class, my teacher was crying, and as I walked into the classroom I saw the second plane hit. 

Those lost are those I care about. *Innocent* lives lost.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 11, 2011)

Melclin said:


> Fingers crossed it was radioactive and you end up with super powers.



Damn, you beat me to it 

EDIT: OMG 789th post on the 789th page (for me), this is the highlight of my day


----------



## medic417 (Sep 11, 2011)

Melclin said:


> Fingers crossed it was radioactive and you end up with super powers.



Probably shoots lint balls.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 11, 2011)

I was getting ready for school when i first saw the news report.

It was eerie the day, even here states away everything felt sad, even going outside.

I am far sadder today though. People spite the memory of those who died by using their deaths to justify religious intolerance.

9/11 should have been a time where Americans came together, instead its a time we split ourselves further apart by vilifying citizens who happened to belong to the same religion as the hijackers.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh its gonna be one of THOSE days.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Katy (Sep 11, 2011)

My memory works best when I need it the least, funny how that works.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 11, 2011)

Aaaaaahhhhhh!!! There's no pepper anywhere in this station, my eggs are forever ruined


----------



## Sasha (Sep 11, 2011)

Eggs are nasty anyway

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Sep 11, 2011)

Even smothered in cheese? I think not, nothing with cheese can be terrible!


----------



## Anjel (Sep 11, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Even smothered in cheese? I think not, nothing with cheese can be terrible!



Um a store tried selling peanut butter and jelly chese slices. That was terrible


----------



## fast65 (Sep 11, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Um a store tried selling peanut butter and jelly chese slices. That was terrible



Dammit, I have been proved wrong...or have I? TO THE BAT CAVE!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 11, 2011)

Our city shut down one of the overpasses over the freeway and has old fire engines and ladder trucks on top of it with flags flying. It was pretty cool to see (as we turned on our lights and sirens on the freeway).


----------



## Sasha (Sep 11, 2011)

I think i just reinjured my back.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## SnaKiZe (Sep 11, 2011)

I was coming home from 3rd grade and went to turn on the TV for some 3pm cartoons and saw the news broadcast on every single channel of the world trade center.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I think i just reinjured my back.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Grrrrrrrr.  That sucks.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 11, 2011)

Just spent the morning in the ICU at a local hospital. My cousin was admitted yesterday, put on a vent at 0430.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 11, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Just spent the morning in the ICU at a local hospital. My cousin was admitted yesterday, put on a vent at 0430.



Oh no! i hope all is well, my prayers will be with you and your family.


I was gonna complain that none of the computers or internet in my house has power but all the lights do so I can't do my case study, but now I feel like I shouldn't


----------



## rwik123 (Sep 11, 2011)

Today was an interesting experience. A bunch of intermediates were practicing IVs so I volunteered. A 16g needle was put in. Im fine with seeing IVs and getting shots+getting blood drawn at the doctors, but dont love needles. As soon as the lock was flushed I felt a little nervous and the whole room started to get fuzzy. I fainted and came to on the couch a few seconds later. Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 11, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Today was an interesting experience. A bunch of intermediates were practicing IVs so I volunteered. A 16g needle was put in. Im fine with seeing IVs and getting shots+getting blood drawn at the doctors, but dont love needles. As soon as the lock was flushed I felt a little nervous and the whole room started to get fuzzy. I fainted and came to on the couch a few seconds later. Has this happened to anyone?



Nope just you yah big wuss  just kidding. I got that spinning feeling while some docs were sewing up a gash on my arm under a local. I was watching them do it and about ten minutes in it suddenly hit me that those tendons I could see were mine and I got a little woozy.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 11, 2011)

I almost passed out the first time i watched someone getting stitched.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Katy (Sep 11, 2011)

I wish people would better trust the clinical knowledge and experience of Midwives, especially EMS in an emergency situation. Like, this person has far far more education and experience in this very field, let them do what they do best. <_<


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 11, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Today was an interesting experience. A bunch of intermediates were practicing IVs so I volunteered. A 16g needle was put in. Im fine with seeing IVs and getting shots+getting blood drawn at the doctors, but dont love needles. As soon as the lock was flushed I felt a little nervous and the whole room started to get fuzzy. I fainted and came to on the couch a few seconds later. Has this happened to anyone?




Donating blood, not even 2 minutes after they put the needle in...mid sentence talking to one of my high school teachers...and i passed out for 25 minutes.  Came to almost upside down with cold rags around my neck and a needle still in my arm. :rofl:

The dude who pulled the needle out told me he didn't expect me to pass out because "...its usually the big dudes who faint."


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 11, 2011)

Power's back! woohoooo! Now lets see if my motivation to finish my hw comes back


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 11, 2011)

Went to another Rays game today.  It was awesome seeing them sweep the Red Sox.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 11, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Today was an interesting experience. A bunch of intermediates were practicing IVs so I volunteered. A 16g needle was put in. Im fine with seeing IVs and getting shots+getting blood drawn at the doctors, but dont love needles. As soon as the lock was flushed I felt a little nervous and the whole room started to get fuzzy. I fainted and came to on the couch a few seconds later. Has this happened to anyone?



Happens to me every single time I get a shot or any kind of needle in me. 

It only hasn't happened once. I had 2 nurses holding me down and 1 doctor stitching me up. It was a interesting place to get stitches so everyone wanted to see. But I felt fine (as far not passing out goes).


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 11, 2011)

So....I have decided to get back into playing my violin and maybe make a little extra money on the side by playing at weddings, etc. Fun times.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 11, 2011)

my favorite times of the day has to be driving to/from work jamming out and singing along with the radio.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> So....I have decided to get back into playing my violin and maybe make a little extra money on the side by playing at weddings, etc. Fun times.



This goes under the category of "crap I never expected from usaf..."


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 11, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> This goes under the category of "crap I never expected from usaf..."



LOL What?  I'm an intellectual.  You didn't expect me to play an instrument?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 11, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> This goes under the category of "crap I never expected from usaf..."



You wouldn't expect him to be a super skinny white nerdy guy either, would you? No. I expected him to be a big black guy from his former avatar.

usaf, expect the unexpected.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 11, 2011)

> You wouldn't expect him to be a super skinny white nerdy guy either, would you?



I'm not that skinny.  I could bench press you there Sasha.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> super skinny white nerdy guy



We both know a white guy skinnier than USAF.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> my favorite times of the day has to be driving to/from work jamming out and singing along with the radio.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKlDBi0cyIA[/youtube]


----------



## Sasha (Sep 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I'm not that skinny.  I could bench press you there Sasha.



Your arms would buckle and I would crush you.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 11, 2011)

> We both know a white guy skinnier than USAF.



....and whiter.  LOL  Remember, I am technically a minority due to the Cherokee blood on my dad's side.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Your arms would buckle and I would crush you.



For the last time, you're not fat.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> ....and whiter.  LOL  Remember, I am technically a minority due to the Cherokee blood on my dad's side.



[insert obligatory black dude in family tree off colored joke here]


----------



## Sasha (Sep 11, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> [insert obligatory black dude in family tree off colored joke here]



What joke was that?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> What joke was that?



The one about lynching.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> LOL What?  I'm an intellectual.  You didn't expect me to play an instrument?



It's not an instrument, the violin isn't what expected. I'm stuck by two images. 

Usaf in 18th century garb playing the part of the doctor from Master and Commander, and....

...usaf telling a bridezilla to go $?!# herself.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 11, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> [insert obligatory black dude in family tree off colored joke here]



It's even better....I'm Jewish and one of my ancestors was second in command of the SS.  I'm a walking Holocaust joke.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 11, 2011)

I want to be a bridezilla


----------



## Sasha (Sep 11, 2011)

You're jewish?? So you know your way around an oven, right?

JUST KIDDING BTW Harharhar


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 11, 2011)

> Usaf in 18th century garb playing the part of the doctor from Master and Commander



I love that movie.  One of my favorite lines is when Jack Aubrey tells the doctor "You can name a shrub after me.  Something :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:ly and hard to eradicate".  


The irony is that the doctor in that movie (who plays the cello BTW) is named Stephen Maturin.  My first name is also Stephen.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 11, 2011)

> You're jewish?? So you know your way around an oven, right?



Yeah....you know what I have in common with a pizza right?  And no, I'm not posting the punchline on here.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 11, 2011)

You're both baked??

But I'd hope you are not baked, cause that's very bad.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You're both baked??
> 
> But I'd hope you are not baked, cause that's very bad.



No, I'll tell you on Facebook.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I want to be a bridezilla



I am trying not to be lol


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> The one about lynching.




/Just hanging around.




usafmedic45 said:


> It's even better....I'm Jewish and one of my  ancestors was second in command of the SS.  I'm a walking Holocaust  joke.



Really? I had an ancestor who died in the holocaust. 

/Fell out of a guard tower
//Be here all week.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I want to be a bridezilla



I don't believe there is any question about that.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 11, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I am trying not to be lol



Need a violinist?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 11, 2011)

> Really? I had an ancestor who died in the holocaust.
> 
> /Fell out of a guard tower
> //Be here all week.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 11, 2011)

I love this forum lol.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 11, 2011)

From zero to Nazis in twenty minutes or less.....


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 11, 2011)

The Nazis did have a great fashion designer.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 11, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The Nazis did have a great fashion designer.



That does remind me....I do need a new suit.

http://hipsterhitler.com/archive/09-new-uniform/  (Caution: slightly foul language)


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> That does remind me....I do need a new suit.
> 
> http://hipsterhitler.com/archive/09-new-uniform/  (Caution: slightly foul language)




ROFL.

Now all we need is the I Eliminated All of the Juice kid.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow... all the posts in this thread and Godwin's Law finally makes an appearance.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 11, 2011)

> Wow... all the posts in this thread and Godwin's Law makes an appearance.



It's not the first time in this thread, let me assure you.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm more surprised that there hasn't been any references/links to the Downfall parodies yet.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 11, 2011)

I know that...it's been a while though.

Since we're airing our ancestral laundry, I'm distantly related to Eva Braun.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 11, 2011)

My great grandmother was a stripper who made bath tub gin.

But that's all I know about my ancestory.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 11, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAxUEwIq-a0[/youtube]


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> My great grandmother was a stripper who made bath tub gin.



I found out several years ago that my mother named me after a prostitute in a soap opera. Thanks mom.:glare:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 11, 2011)

Trying to decide if I want 'Rob' or 'Robby' on my uniform and my badge. Any thoughts? Always gone by Robby....


----------



## Sasha (Sep 11, 2011)

Bobert.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 12, 2011)

There's just something sadly honest about this picture.


----------



## JJR512 (Sep 12, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> That does remind me....I do need a new suit.
> 
> http://hipsterhitler.com/archive/09-new-uniform/ (Caution: slightly foul language)


 
Maybe it's that it's late, or that I'm not up on Nazi humor...I don't get what the joke is in this little comic strip. What was the one guy about to say in the second to last pane?


----------



## JJR512 (Sep 12, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Wow... all the posts in this thread and Godwin's Law finally makes an appearance.


 
Mentioning Nazis or Hitler doesn't activate Godwin's Law, which is, in my opinion, somewhat misunderstood.

The "law" states that the longer a particular online discussion goes on, the possibility that a comparison or analogy to Hitler or Nazis approaches 100%.

As far as I can tell, Nazis were only _mentioned_ within the last few pages prior to the quote above. I didn't notice any comparisons to or with them.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 12, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Trying to decide if I want 'Rob' or 'Robby' on my uniform and my badge. Any thoughts? Always gone by Robby....



Rob. I'd trust a Rob more than a Robby. 

Mostly because one of the 6 year olds living next to me goes by Robby. :rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 12, 2011)

Sasha said:


> My great grandmother was a stripper who made bath tub gin.
> 
> But that's all I know about my ancestory.



So called that


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 12, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> There's just something sadly honest about this picture.



TSA! BAHAHAHA :rofl:  That's the hardest I've laughed in a week.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 12, 2011)

What time of the day are y'all working out, and does it really matter?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 12, 2011)

Work out? That sounds like too much work.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 12, 2011)

sore throat, upset stomach, stuffy nose.

I'm sick.

and my back still hurts.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 12, 2011)

It's going to be a long, strange day today.

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 12, 2011)

JJR512 said:


> Mentioning Nazis or Hitler doesn't activate Godwin's Law, which is, in my opinion, somewhat misunderstood.
> 
> The "law" states that the longer a particular online discussion goes on, the possibility that a comparison or analogy to Hitler or Nazis approaches 100%.
> 
> As far as I can tell, Nazis were only _mentioned_ within the last few pages prior to the quote above. I didn't notice any comparisons to or with them.



Ohh yeah? Well only a Nazi would use such a strict interpretation of Goodwin's Law!!!

(Your welcome )


----------



## Sasha (Sep 12, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Ohh yeah? Well only a Nazi would use such a strict interpretation of Goodwin's Law!!!
> 
> (Your welcome )



*golf clap*

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 12, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Work out? That sounds like too much work.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk





Sasha said:


> sore throat, upset stomach, stuffy nose.
> 
> I'm sick.
> 
> and my back still hurts.



(gently noticing correlation?)

I work out first thing in the morning or at dusk while it's still hot.  When it's cold out, I work out in the midafternoon.


----------



## Melclin (Sep 12, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> (gently noticing correlation?)
> 
> I work out first thing in the morning or at dusk while it's still hot.  When it's cold out, I work out in the midafternoon.



Thats pretty much the same approach I take to drinking beer....weird.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 12, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> (gently noticing correlation?)
> 
> I work out first thing in the morning or at dusk while it's still hot.  When it's cold out, I work out in the midafternoon.



What correlation? Cause I dont work out?

I cant possibly be getting sick cause i spend 36-48 hours with sick people every week.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 12, 2011)

Had a call for a diabetic yesterday.  Did the whole glucagon / D50 / real food thing, spent an hour with the family until I was comfortable with the patient refusing.  Discussed the end of life stuff that the family had set for the patient as they had questions how we handled it.


Woke up this morning to the 911 phone ringing.  The other truck at our station got sent to a cardiac arrest at the same address...


Hmph.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 12, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Had a call for a diabetic yesterday.  Did the whole glucagon / D50 / real food thing, spent an hour with the family until I was comfortable with the patient refusing.  Discussed the end of life stuff that the family had set for the patient as they had questions how we handled it.
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning to the 911 phone ringing.  The other truck at our station got sent to a cardiac arrest at the same address...
> ...



I guess the hypoglycemia was more profound this time, huh?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 12, 2011)

That was awkward.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 12, 2011)

Anyone know the current going price for goats?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Sep 12, 2011)

we got ours for 125 a piece


----------



## Sasha (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh bummer.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 12, 2011)

Mwahaha
"want some chips?"
"No im trying to quit"
"quit chips?"
"no, junk food."
"Theyre corn chips. Theyre vegetables."

Im so clever. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 12, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Mwahaha
> "Theyre corn chips. Theyre vegetables."
> 
> Im so clever.



I must now rethink my entire diet plan...^_^


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 12, 2011)

JJR512 said:


> Maybe it's that it's late, or that I'm not up on Nazi humor...I don't get what the joke is in this little comic strip. What was the one guy about to say in the second to last pane?



Hugo Boss designed the uniforms for the SS.  That's the joke.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 12, 2011)

Another door slams closed.

I really, really need one of those b@stards to let me walk through pretty soon...


----------



## Sasha (Sep 12, 2011)

So sorry love. You can join me in the i hate my company club. You can be the secretary.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 12, 2011)

Sasha said:


> So sorry love. You can join me in the i hate my company club. You can be the secretary.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



You know the crazy thing is I don't really have my company (yet). What I hate is the bottom of the barrel folks that seem to be coming through the door intent on pushing us into mediocrity (like my new lying, backstabbing partner).


----------



## fast65 (Sep 12, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> You know the crazy thing is I don't really have my company (yet). What I hate is the bottom of the barrel folks that seem to be coming through the door intent on pushing us into mediocrity (like my new lying, backstabbing partner).



Kick them out of the rig and I'll come join you then


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sasha, to answer your question on the now deleted "USAFMEDIC45 is an :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:" thread:

No, I'm a Jew, but an agnostic one.  Unlike Christianity, one can be an agnostic and still be fully a member of the religion for cultural, moral or philosophical reasons.  There is nothing inherent- at least in Reform Judaism- that mandates an absolute unyielding faith in God.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 12, 2011)

My brain just exploded from the complexity. Now im going to pick up the stupidest er call ever to take them to an er on red. Woohooo

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey where did the funny topic that called one of the posters an ice hole go?:rofl:h34r::unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Sep 12, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Sasha, to answer your question on the now deleted "USAFMEDIC45 is an :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:" thread:



Seriously? Lol that was a thread?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 12, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Hey where did the funny topic that called one of the posters an ice hole go?:rofl:h34r::unsure:



He became the focus of my complete and undivided attention...


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 12, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Hey where did the funny topic that called one of the posters an ice hole go?:rofl:h34r::unsure:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## medic417 (Sep 12, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> He became the focus of my complete and undivided attention...



Was funny how a person with 1 post knew so much. Wonder who he/she really was?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 12, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Was funny how a person with 1 post knew so much. Wonder who he/she really was?


I think I know but then again I have a list of about a half dozen strong suspects.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 12, 2011)

I always miss the good stuff


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 12, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> He became the focus of my complete and undivided attention...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 12, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>



Don't make me change your avatar....


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 12, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Don't make me change your avatar....



Again, my four year old would approve .


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 12, 2011)

Shortest lived thread ever. I couldn't even get up a defense for the man who needs no defense before it got deleted.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 12, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Don't make me change your avatar....


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 12, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Another door slams closed.
> 
> I really, really need one of those b@stards to let me walk through pretty soon...



Sorry to hear. I knew this feeling for the last 2 years and finally made it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 12, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Another door slams closed.
> 
> I really, really need one of those b@stards to let me walk through pretty soon...





If you can't find an open door break a widow.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 12, 2011)

I think I picked up RSV from that peds thread.  I am going to die of nasal congestion.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't wanna leave San Diego. :,-( Cry cry.........


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 12, 2011)

You know, I always found those "I'm leaving the forum" posts pretty stupid, but here's mine.

I'm going to stop posting here for the foreseeable future. I don't care to explain my reasoning for leaving. I think I still get emails when people PM me, so if you need me, there's always that. 

Later,

HotelCo


----------



## Sasha (Sep 12, 2011)

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 12, 2011)

Have I missed anything fun?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 12, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Have I missed anything fun?



Same old same old.


----------



## Katy (Sep 12, 2011)

Wound care can be a pain if you don't have the right tools, patient, or nurses. Oh well, lesson learned.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clq01TXQR0s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taTLt3JZ0Jk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHnyQXyuTGY&list=FL7ZLAeBKM_cYGOr2jUXBWYw&index=53[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 12, 2011)

OH MAH GAWD! :glare: I love my job but this job market is seriously forcing me to consider moving...:censored:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 12, 2011)

If EMTs ran hospitals:



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xskFo75Wdhs&list=FL7ZLAeBKM_cYGOr2jUXBWYw&index=220


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 12, 2011)

There goes another thread.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 12, 2011)

Wasn't even bad...


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 12, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> There goes another thread.



Was this one about me too?


----------



## fast65 (Sep 12, 2011)

I know, it was just a debate


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 12, 2011)

OK, when you're losing an argument because you were unfortunate enough to not have the foresight to know better than to use horribly flawed or skewed data, learn to assume what I like to call the "academic debate crash position". This is a modification of the airline "brace position" they have people get in just before impact. However the fundamental difference is that instead of placing your head firmly between your knees and kissing your :censored::censored::censored: goodbye, here the goal is to incur as little damage to your reputation and ego as possible while learning not to make the same mistake again.

When you've been graciously presented with the gift of an academic :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: slap, you should promptly back away, place your dominant hand over your mouth to prevent anything else of an insipid nature from escaping. Your other hand is well advised to be used to get a firm grip on your testicles (if you have them....I know some people don't have them or they never fully descended) to prevent them from retracting into your abdomen as the browbeating continues. Get into a seated position and rock back and forth slowly to keep yourself calm. Remember to pay attention to any instructions given to you by senior personnel. If you experience a sudden inability to breathe, be sure to drop your hand low enough so as to not obstruct your nose. In the event of a water landing, your :censored::censored::censored: will be handed to you for use as a flotation device.


----------



## DESERTDOC (Sep 12, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I think I picked up RSV from that peds thread.  I am going to die of nasal congestion.



Only if someone does not suction you.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hahahahahahahaha

Well, I had better write that one down, it'll probably come in handy quite often, thanks usaf!


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 12, 2011)

DESERTDOC said:


> Only if someone does not suction you.


Suck job?


----------



## DESERTDOC (Sep 12, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Hahahahahahahaha
> 
> Well, I had better write that one down, it'll probably come in handy quite often, thanks usaf!



You should quote him and put it in the Nurse Wannabe thread.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, that's one way of finding out how strong of a gag reflex she has.... LOL


----------



## DESERTDOC (Sep 12, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Suck job?



lol, nice.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 12, 2011)

DESERTDOC said:


> You should quote him and put it in the Nurse Wannabe thread.



It got shut down 

EDIT: it's opened again, but I think that pasting that would constitute be not being "polite"


----------



## fast65 (Sep 12, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Well, that's one way of finding out how strong of a gag reflex she has.... LOL



Another pro-tip to add to my collection h34r:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 12, 2011)

fast65 said:


> It got shut down
> 
> EDIT: it's opened again, but I think that pasting that would constitute be not being "polite"



Correct...


----------



## fast65 (Sep 12, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Correct...



See, I'm learning


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 12, 2011)

fast65 said:


> See, I'm learning


And it goes to prove JPINFV's comments in this post.

http://www.emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=335886&postcount=35


----------



## fast65 (Sep 12, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> And it goes to prove JPINFV's comments in this post.
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=335886&postcount=35


Haha, all I can say is that this thread has been rather stimulating


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 12, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Haha, all I can say is that this thread has been rather stimulating



So you're saying we've reached a good voltage level?:rofl:


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 12, 2011)

ffemt and I agree on something.



I'm scared.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 12, 2011)

...and about my post. Apparently hell is freezing over early this year.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 12, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> So you're saying we've reached a good voltage level?:rofl:



I refuse to confirm nor deny any actions I may or may not have engage in with regards to the involvement of a pacer and/or a TENS unit.  My attorney advises me to exercise my Fifth Amendment right against self-incrimination.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 12, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> So you're saying we've reached a good voltage level?:rofl:



Hmmmm, perhaps...except now it burns behind my eyes when I pee, is that normal?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 12, 2011)

Engagement Pic Preview. 

SOOOO EXCITED!


----------



## silver (Sep 12, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Engagement Pic Preview.
> 
> SOOOO EXCITED!



this picture eludes that you are getting married in Poland.

Comments? or you don't want to spoil it?


----------



## fast65 (Sep 12, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Engagement Pic Preview.
> 
> SOOOO EXCITED!



Ooooooh, so exciting


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 12, 2011)

So will there be special seating for the EMTLife contingent?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 13, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Hmmmm, perhaps...except now it burns behind my eyes when I pee, is that normal?


Only if you have tertiary syphilis.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 13, 2011)

silver said:


> this picture eludes that you are getting married in Poland.
> 
> Comments? or you don't want to spoil it?



Because of the newspaper? lol 

No we are getting married here in Michigan .

That was just a random paper the photographer picked up lol


----------



## Anjel (Sep 13, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> So will there be special seating for the EMTLife contingent?



of course. Anyone that would like to come. PM me your address and I will send out the invites lol

Rules:

No objections at the wedding lol


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> of course. Anyone that would like to come. PM me your address and I will send out the invites lol
> 
> Rules:
> 
> No objections at the wedding lol



:-(


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> of course. Anyone that would like to come. PM me your address and I will send out the invites lol
> 
> Rules:
> 
> No objections at the wedding lol


I'm rather certain my girlfriends would appreciate me not doing that.

BTW My earlier offer to perform as a violinist for the service still stands if you'd like me to.


----------



## DESERTDOC (Sep 13, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...and about my post. Apparently hell is freezing over early this year.



Well I wish it would hurry, I need some cold, dreary days.  All this sunshine is bringing me down.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 13, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Only if you have tertiary syphilis.



Dammit, not again :unsure:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 13, 2011)

Tertiary syphilis isn't something you normally get more than once. LOL  Just ask Al Capone.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 13, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> So will there be special seating for the EMTLife contingent?



My guess is the local jail...:rofl:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 13, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> My guess is the local jail...:rofl:



*snort*


----------



## Anjel (Sep 13, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I'm rather certain my girlfriends would appreciate me not doing that.
> 
> BTW My earlier offer to perform as a violinist for the service still stands if you'd like me to.



I will let ya know! That would be awesome!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I will let ya know! That would be awesome!



OK....just let me know what music you want and I'll tell you if it can be arranged.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 13, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Tertiary syphilis isn't something you normally get more than once. LOL  Just ask Al Capone.



Haha, I suppose I should have Googled it


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 13, 2011)

Would somebody else please hold Mr Browns hat for a while. Its just sitting on the shelf looking at me......I swear some times I think I can hear it whispering to me late at night in a kiwi accent "jolly good mate some kittymain will fix ya right up". Creeping me out man.


----------



## Katy (Sep 13, 2011)

Too late for this.


----------



## Voodoo1 (Sep 13, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Well, that's one way of finding out how strong of a gag reflex she has.... LOL



OMG, that was beautiful.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 13, 2011)

Voodoo1 said:


> OMG, that was beautiful.



I try.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 13, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I try.



Is it sad that I am convinced that you are indeed, Hugh Laurie, or at least that you look like him?


----------



## Voodoo1 (Sep 13, 2011)

In fact, I like it so much that I would like to use it as my signature. If you don't mind that is.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 13, 2011)

Voodoo1 said:


> In fact, I like it so much that I would like to use it as my signature. If you don't mind that is.



I would mind.  The original post was borderline as it was, and I wouldn't want to see it throughout the forum.


----------



## Voodoo1 (Sep 13, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> I would mind.  The original post was borderline as it was, and I wouldn't want to see it throughout the forum.



Sorry, I didn't mean to offend.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 13, 2011)

Blood in the ICP tubing is always your worst day


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 13, 2011)

Finishing up day 5 and 6 with a balloon pump has been a great way to bust out the overtime.  Maybe I'll ice the cake with an open heart recovery in the am!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 13, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Is it sad that I am convinced that you are indeed, Hugh Laurie, or at least that you look like him?



Lol!!! :-D So I'm not the only one!!! I love it! 

---------------------

Well, I'm boots on ground in Spokane. NOT looking forward to the 90 minute drive home. 

Oh yea, I still can't believe my best friend is married either. :-S I'm so happy for him, but in other ways I'm sad. No more crazy bachelor stuff. Crazy stuff, yes, but no crazy bachelor stuff.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 13, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Is it sad that I am convinced that you are indeed, Hugh Laurie, or at least that you look like him?



He looks nothing like Hugh Laurie. Trust me, the first time I met him, I was expecting that too!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 13, 2011)

Home, and in my own bed again finally. 

I'm going to sleep for a long time.....later peoples. -_-


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 13, 2011)

The three rules of IABP timing:

1:  Inflation occurs just before the dicrotic notch
2:  ADIA \< DIA
3:  ASYS < SYS


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 13, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Blood in the ICP tubing is always your worst day



Eh....pus is worse.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 13, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Eh....pus is worse.



So much blood that one side HAS NO ventricle and the tissue bank, knows your name...


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 13, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> So much blood that one side HAS NO ventricle and the tissue bank, knows your name...



It's a worse day for him though .


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 13, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Eh....pus is worse.



I'd actually argue that urine in ICP tubing is pretty darn bad 



PS-- My partner annoys the hell out of me when he drives.  He will get within 5 feet of a car at a stop light, essentially negating everything that has been taught to EMS providers about driving and NOT getting stuck behind someone incase you need to drive away fast.


----------



## Meursault (Sep 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> PS-- My partner annoys the hell out of me when he drives.  He will get within 5 feet of a car at a stop light, essentially negating everything that has been taught to EMS providers about driving and NOT getting stuck behind someone incase you need to drive away fast.



I was never taught anything about that, but I don't see the problem. By the time my partner and I have acknowledged the info on two radios and found/entered the address, either the light has changed or we wouldn't have gotten very far anyway. With the behavior of drivers in my area, leaving gaps big enough to turn through would either invite people to force their way in or get somebody stabbed.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 13, 2011)

MrConspiracy said:


> With the behavior of drivers in my area, leaving gaps big enough to turn through would either invite people to force their way in or get somebody stabbed.





So true.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 13, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> OK....just let me know what music you want and I'll tell you if it can be arranged.



Why am I seeing something reminiscent of "Borat" going on here? :rofl:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vb3IMTJjzfo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anjel (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm watching pawn stars and a guy found out 5 baseball cards he has had for years are fake. 

He gets all upset and says 

"If these aren't real what is? Is the wife real? My house? My cat?"

LMAO I laughed for a good ten minutes.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 13, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> He looks nothing like Hugh Laurie. Trust me, the first time I met him, I was expecting that too!



Lies! He is one in the same, I know it! h34r:


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 13, 2011)

Ah the stress of shift bid is over, and I got the shift I wanted first time through. I shall sleep now


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 13, 2011)

It's taking some restraint to jump in on the fun, kinda glad it got put in time out... Wow.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 13, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> It's taking some restraint to jump in on the fun, kinda glad it got put in time out... Wow.



Come on now, don't hold back, you know you wanna join in the fun


----------



## Katy (Sep 13, 2011)

Whew, talk about your information. I'm about ready to make a few phone calls.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 13, 2011)

gah... i just finished 6 days on.... why would i want to go back?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 13, 2011)

Yay netflix is available for the rest of the droids.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Yay netflix is available for the rest of the droids.



These are not the Droids you seek.


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 13, 2011)

Ah someone wrecked my truck today :glare:


----------



## fast65 (Sep 13, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Ah someone wrecked my truck today :glare:



That's no good


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 13, 2011)

fast65 said:


> That's no good



not bad apparently, same thing I did, side swiped another truck at a poorly designed ambulance bay.......problem is he backed up also and broke a mirror. Which means im probably stuck in a van tomorrow night


----------



## fast65 (Sep 13, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> not bad apparently, same thing I did, side swiped another truck at a poorly designed ambulance bay.......problem is he backed up also and broke a mirror. *Which means im probably stuck in a van tomorrow night*



Wow, it's worse than I thought


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 13, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Which means im probably stuck in a van tomorrow night



Down by the river?


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 13, 2011)

Aww crap.  I have 6 hours from when i get off my old shift on the 24th to when i start my new shift on the 24th. Didn't plan that well


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 13, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Aww crap.  I have 6 hours from when i get off my old shift on the 24th to when i start my new shift on the 24th. Didn't plan that well



They let you do that? We have to have minimum 8 hours off between shifts.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 13, 2011)

24 on, 3 off, 11 on, 10 off, 24 on. 4 days off.  Talk about not planning a schedule well


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 13, 2011)

NVRob said:


> They let you do that? We have to have minimum 8 hours off between shifts.



They don't care. It's my fault......well mine and my partners. We thought it was our weekend off.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 13, 2011)

bummer. that's a nasty turnover. especially if you get held over.


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 13, 2011)

Fortunatley our night shift dispatchers actually give a crap about the street crews so we will get a good post most of the night to sleep.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 13, 2011)

http://visualsciencelab.blogspot.com/2011/09/ten-ways-to-win-argument-on-forum.html
Ten ways to win an argument on a forum.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 13, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> http://visualsciencelab.blogspot.com/2011/09/ten-ways-to-win-argument-on-forum.html
> Ten ways to win an argument on a forum.



I'm going to use all these points to argue with you and if I lose...I'm taking you down. Because everyone knows 9/10 forum arguments end in me winning, the other 10% I didn't even bother arguing because I'm that awesome. As displayed by the graph below:

h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 13, 2011)

NVRob said:


> They let you do that? We have to have minimum 8 hours off between shifts.



We can work 3 shifts back to back (36 hours) and then we have to take 12 hours off. We can work 48 hours back to back if it's a 24 hour unit and then we have to take 12 hours off.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 14, 2011)

Just tried falling asleep without a blanket. 

How that ever sounded like a good idea...idk.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 14, 2011)

Catching up on House. Glad they wrote 13 back into the show. Gotta love eye candy


----------



## exodus (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a job! I have a job! I have a job!


----------



## Katy (Sep 14, 2011)

exodus said:


> I have a job! I have a job! I have a job!


Congrats.^_^


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm so bored!  Shhh, don't tell my partner I said that, or she will throw the remote at me!


----------



## Aprz (Sep 14, 2011)

exodus said:


> I have a job! I have a job! I have a job!


Congrats!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, as of yesterday evening when I turned my chair over to the new guy, I am now officially no longer on the Ambulance Directors Board. It's been a good two years, and I'll really miss the other people on the board, but I don't think I'll miss the every other Tuesday meetings and the dealing with personnel issues. 

Oh, and I may have a paramedic gig lined up before I even leave for medic school. My service is finally going ALS and will be taking on several medics this coming spring/summer, right when I get out of school. My boss told me last night: "We'd LOVE to have you back here when you are done." *wink wink. I am so stoked! I just might be good to go right out of class!!!


----------



## fast65 (Sep 14, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well, as of yesterday evening when I turned my chair over to the new guy, I am now officially no longer on the Ambulance Directors Board. It's been a good two years, and I'll really miss the other people on the board, but I don't think I'll miss the every other Tuesday meetings and the dealing with personnel issues.
> 
> Oh, and I may have a paramedic gig lined up before I even leave for medic school. My service is finally going ALS and will be taking on several medics this coming spring/summer, right when I get out of school. My boss told me last night: "We'd LOVE to have you back here when you are done." *wink wink. I am so stoked! I just might be good to go right out of class!!!



Nice, I imagine that takes some of the stress off 

On a side note, today is my last shift as an intern, then I'm off to test on the 21st!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Just tried falling asleep without a blanket.
> 
> How that ever sounded like a good idea...idk.



I couldn't even think of trying. Even in the middle of summer, my bedroom is freezing. I usually end up being lost in a cocoon of comforter and sheets and stuffed sheep.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I usually end up being lost in a cocoon of comforter and sheets and stuffed sheep.



Stuffed sheep? Why would you have more than one stuffed sheep on your bed?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 14, 2011)

To count them. Duh


----------



## Katy (Sep 14, 2011)

Good ole' S1 and S2.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 14, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Stuffed sheep? Why would you have more than one stuffed sheep on your bed?


Because everyone knows that sleep life support (SLS) teams work in a minimum of teams of two.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 14, 2011)

Sometimes we are joined by Gilbert's imaginary friend, who is also a stuffed sheep. Don't judge. 

Or sometimes Eduardo or Pedro join in, they are not sheep but they are stuffed.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Sometimes we are joined by Gilbert's imaginary friend, who is also a stuffed sheep. Don't judge.
> 
> Or sometimes Eduardo or Pedro join in, they are not sheep but they are stuffed.



And yet, you still refuse to let Pablo join in.  :sad:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 14, 2011)

He gets squished, without regret. CRUNCH.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> He gets squished, without regret. CRUNCH.



Speaking of crushed without regret...

Everyone keep a sharp eye out, the dang spiders are doing some kind of organized operational workup. I killed three in the station last night, then one in my bathroom at home, then two in my bedroom. 

I swear, they are plotting an eventual takeover attempt and they somehow are coordinating the planning between individual colonies. 

Stinking little buggers.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 14, 2011)

Their command center is mylaundry room

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Sep 14, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Speaking of crushed without regret...
> 
> Everyone keep a sharp eye out, the dang spiders are doing some kind of organized operational workup. I killed three in the station last night, then one in my bathroom at home, then two in my bedroom.
> 
> ...



I killed a brown recluse the other night just outside my apartment.


----------



## Katy (Sep 14, 2011)

Getting a new stethoscope soon, thinking of a Littmann Lightweight.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 14, 2011)

Happy said:


> Getting a new stethoscope soon, thinking of a Littmann Lightweight.



You should start a thread asking everyone which one you should get


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm going to be out of contact for awhile, having a lot of family issues. My uncle died earlier today, and my cousin is still in critical condition on a vent.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> You should start a thread asking everyone which one you should get



Ask about boots while you're at it... 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 14, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> I'm going to be out of contact for awhile, having a lot of family issues. My uncle died earlier today, and my cousin is still in critical condition on a vent.


Sorry to hear that. Best wishes. We'll be here when you come back.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Sorry to hear that. Best wishes. We'll be here when you come back.



Ditto. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 14, 2011)

I am gonna get a new scope soon too. New job deserves a new scope.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 14, 2011)

New scope?







On a side note, it would be nice if the "center" option centered the text/picture to the center of the screen instead of the center of the post. ​


----------



## Sasha (Sep 14, 2011)

Thats exactly what i meant but i wanted blue flavor.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I am gonna get a new scope soon too. New job deserves a new scope.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



My new scope is black. 





Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 14, 2011)

Waiting waiting for the day crew to bring our truck.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 14, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> I'm going to be out of contact for awhile, having a lot of family issues. My uncle died earlier today, and my cousin is still in critical condition on a vent.



:sad: We'll keep the light on for you.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I am gonna get a new scope soon too. New job deserves a new scope.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I just ordered my niece one of those cool hand painted ultra scopes for nursing school. If she likes it I might get one myself. I hear good things.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 14, 2011)

The ones with the paperweight looking thing on the end?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 14, 2011)

Newbie... yaaaay

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Katy (Sep 14, 2011)

Okay, I think I may have to upgrade a bit more than that.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 14, 2011)

Just got offered a full-time position with the company I'm doing my internship with


----------



## Katy (Sep 14, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Just got offered a full-time position with the company I'm doing my internship with


Congrats


----------



## fast65 (Sep 14, 2011)

Happy said:


> Congrats



Thanks! Oh, think about the Master Classic II from Littmann, it's a pretty stethoscope.


----------



## Katy (Sep 14, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Thanks! Oh, think about the Master Classic II from Littmann, it's a pretty stethoscope.


When I said I might upgrade, I meant so in my purchasing of a new stethoscope. I was actually highly considering a Master Classic II, I have heard it is a awesome stethoscope. My only issue is this, I can get the Cardiology III for just a bit more, but I'm still tossing it around.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 14, 2011)

Mines better..

I have the Littman Classic II SE.... Love that thing.... Makes my life so much easier...


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 14, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Mines better..
> 
> I have the Littman Classic II SE.... Love that thing.... Makes my life so much easier...


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>







Telescope^






oscilloscope^






Gyroscope^






Layrngoscope^ ahhyaahh


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> New scope?
> 
> On a side note, it would be nice if the "center" option centered the text/picture to the center of the screen instead of the center of the post. ​



Like this?




[noparse]

[/noparse]


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 14, 2011)

It's not the center tags that's the problem. It's the fact that the post box is cut off on the left for the poster info, which pushes the center line for the post to the right of the center line of the monitor.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh its a night for idiots. Someone is gonna get a throat punch.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## silver (Sep 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Oh its a night for idiots. Someone is gonna get a throat punch.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



alternative method for treating someone with laryngospasm?


----------



## BandageBrigade (Sep 14, 2011)

Happy said:


> When I said I might upgrade, I meant so in my purchasing of a new stethoscope. I was actually highly considering a Master Classic II, I have heard it is a awesome stethoscope. My only issue is this, I can get the Cardiology III for just a bit more, but I'm still tossing it around.



Just some advise from personal experiance, save your money. As a cna student, use whatever your work/school provides. If you must get one, by some cheap genetic one for now.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 14, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> Just some advise from personal experiance, save your money. As a cna student, use whatever your work/school provides. If you must get one, by some cheap genetic one for now.



Agreed. If you can get the job done with the cheap option, do it... but if your like us, and can't hear worth a :censored: while riding in a rig... then by all means, buy one.


----------



## Katy (Sep 14, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> Just some advise from personal experiance, save your money. As a cna student, use whatever your work/school provides. If you must get one, by some cheap genetic one for now.


Sadly, there so  bad I can't hardly here korotkoff sounds. I was intending to upgrade soon anyways, because I'll be getting into more in depth medical studies soon.


----------



## Katy (Sep 14, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Agreed. If you can get the job done with the cheap option, do it... but if your like us, and can't hear worth a :censored: while riding in a rig... then by all means, buy one.


I try and be cheap when it needs to be done, but when it comes to my profession and my future career I don't intend to go cheap. And you would be surprised how hard it is to get a BP at my school anyhow.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 14, 2011)

silver said:


> alternative method for treating someone with laryngospasm?



Negative reinforcement.... like...

Youre an idiot. Boom throat punch. Now while youre gasping for breathe on the ground you can think of ways not to be an idiot in the future.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Negative reinforcement.... like...
> 
> Youre an idiot. Boom throat punch. Now while youre gasping for breathe on the ground you can think of ways not to be an idiot in the future.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I'm startled to think of you talking that way.


----------



## Tommerag (Sep 14, 2011)

I thought I would stop by the forum again, its been a while since ive been around.

Side not we're in a freeze warning tonight <----Not excited about the change in weather.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 15, 2011)

EMS in CA sucks... too many ems personelle, too little jobs... Moving is looking better everyday... besides, southern girls have some awesome accents..


----------



## Sasha (Sep 15, 2011)

Unit 138 is enroute to dreamland. ZzZZzzz

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Their command center is mylaundry room
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



My laundry room is the HQ for the Spider Heavy Brigade Combat Team, My bathroom is the Spider Headquarters and Support Battalion Western Division, my bedroom is the Spider Signal and Intelligence Company and the stairway to the basement seems to be some sort of forward deployment base where spiders are sent out on missions and return afterwards to rearm and regroup. 

God only knows what is going on in the attic. Probably some sort of highly classified Spider Special Operations Detachment has its wicked little command center up there. I bet they hold spider commando training and conduct highly sensitive and illegal surveillance on MY plans to disrupt their evil and coordinated plot to overthrow the universe.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 15, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> My laundry room is the HQ for the Spider Heavy Brigade Combat Team, My bathroom is the Spider Headquarters and Support Battalion Western Division, my bedroom is the Spider Signal and Intelligence Company and the stairway to the basement seems to be some sort of forward deployment base where spiders are sent out on missions and return afterwards to rearm and regroup.
> 
> God only knows what is going on in the attic. Probably some sort of highly classified Spider Special Operations Detachment has its wicked little command center up there. I bet they hold spider commando training and conduct highly sensitive and illegal surveillance on MY plans to disrupt their evil and coordinated plot to overthrow the universe.



:censored: :censored: :censored: :censored:, my house isn't cool like that... 
My laundry room is the spider DMV, my bedroom is a spider wellfare office, and my basement is the spider free medical clinic.... and none of my spiders speak english....


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 15, 2011)

> and none of my spiders speak english....



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Martyn (Sep 15, 2011)

What a waste of drugs


----------



## Katy (Sep 15, 2011)

And so it begins...:wacko:


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 15, 2011)

Happy said:


> And so it begins...:wacko:



???


----------



## Katy (Sep 15, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> ???


A chain of annoyance people tend to cause me, it always happens in groups.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 15, 2011)

Got woken up by a hobo banging on the window.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Got woken up by a hobo banging on the window.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Even worse when it turns out they're just trying to get drugs... when you don't carry any.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 15, 2011)

He was babbling on. He walked off when my partner popped his head out of the back.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Katy (Sep 15, 2011)

God, I could eat horse right now !h34r:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 15, 2011)

Happy said:


> God, I could eat horse right now !h34r:


You know there's good money if you do that in front of a camera right?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 15, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> You know there's good money if you do that in front of a camera right?


On a related note, I'm reasonably certain the new girlfriend has completely worn me out.  Anymore and all that would happen would be the release of some dust or maybe a little flag reading "BANG!"


----------



## Sasha (Sep 15, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> On a related note, I'm reasonably certain the new girlfriend has completely worn me out.  Anymore and all that would happen would be the release of some dust or maybe a little flag reading "BANG!"



Shut up Braggy McBrag pants.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 15, 2011)

Nursing home staff crack me up. Hey lets give this down syndrome patient 10 mg of Valium and some zanaflex at bed time and then call 911 when her 02 sats drop and we cant wake her up.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 15, 2011)

Interview today...


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Interview today...



Good luck!

Where is it/what kind of agency is it?


----------



## Gray (Sep 15, 2011)

Good luck today. Hope you ace the interview.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Interview today...



Good luck!!!


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 15, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> On a related note, I'm reasonably certain the new girlfriend has completely worn me out.  Anymore and all that would happen would be the release of some dust or maybe a little flag reading "BANG!"



Possibly a white flag of surrender? :rofl:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 15, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Possibly a white flag of surrender? :rofl:



LOL Not at all.  The Sudetenland was "annexed" without much of a fight.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 15, 2011)

Soooo im sitting in the bathroom doing my thing and all of a sudden a little blonde three year old bursts in screaming "FOUND YOU! HAHAHAHA!"



Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 15, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Where is it/what kind of agency is it?



Went awesome, it's an IFT/CCT agency in a much more metro area, better $$$ and wife would be able to find a part time gig meaning no more 170 hour pay periods for me.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Soooo im sitting in the bathroom doing my thing and all of a sudden a little blonde three year old bursts in screaming "FOUND YOU! HAHAHAHA!"
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



That 3 yearold will make a great LEO someday..  I can see it now, bustin bad guys in bathrooms everywhere.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Went awesome, it's an IFT/CCT agency in a much more metro area, better $$$ and wife would be able to find a part time gig meaning no more 170 hour pay periods for me.



My hubby feels like he's living the life of luxury since I picked up this PT job.  What does she do?


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 15, 2011)

I've given D50 to 2 patients this past week.    Both died.  



I'm done with D50.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 15, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> What does she do?


Diagnostic imaging, specifically MRI and CT. I've always said when I get old and senile, I'll be able to find my wife easily. She's the one that glows in the dark .


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I've given D50 to 2 patients this past week.    Both died.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with D50.



I've given CPR to two patients this summer. Both died. 

I'm done with CPR. 

Of course they died. It's why I did CPR.


----------



## dstevens58 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Soooo im sitting in the bathroom doing my thing and all of a sudden a little blonde three year old bursts in screaming "FOUND YOU! HAHAHAHA!" Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Got to love kids!



IRIDEZX6R said:


> That 3 yearold will make a great LEO someday..  I can see it now, bustin bad guys in bathrooms everywhere.



From the "dad" perspective, got to love kids....they break down barriers/inhibitions.....she's only interested in "the game" and "she won."

From the "LEO" perspective, I have chased the criminal into an opposite sex public bathroom.  Not bad, as there was only one exit and I had that one blocked.  :rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> I've given CPR to two patients this summer. Both died.
> 
> I'm done with CPR.
> 
> Of course they died. It's why I did CPR.



lol I got up 5 times this week and my day sucked every time. I'm done getting up.


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 15, 2011)

Its been raining for almost 3 days straight now. Im done with it.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 15, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> Its been raining for almost 3 days straight now. Im done with it.



Rain? What's that?


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 15, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> lol I got up 5 times this week and my day sucked every time. I'm done getting up.



Dude, I think you just discovered the secret to living a happy life.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 15, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> lol I got up 5 times this week and my day sucked every time. I'm done getting up.



But you have to get up to get food.

And what is life without food?


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 15, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Rain? What's that?



I dunno. Im used to snow


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> And what is life without food?



Fashion Week.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm sooooo hungry. Hungryhungryhuuunngry


----------



## Gray (Sep 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm sooooo hungry. Hungryhungryhuuunngry



I don't know why but I get an image of you eating a slim jim going omm nom nom nom.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't eat meat.

I am om nom noming a pickle waiting for my pizza though.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 15, 2011)

And struck out again. Screw it, I'm pulling myself off the market until I get to Texas.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 15, 2011)

Why do that? No way to win if you're not even playing!


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 15, 2011)

"Chastity, the most unnatural of the sexual perversions"

Aldous Huxley


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I don't eat meat.
> 
> I am om nom noming a pickle waiting for my pizza though.




Meat is good. Come to the dark side, we have better pizzas.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 15, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> And struck out again. Screw it, I'm pulling myself off the market until I get to Texas.



We should make a support club.

"Sleepless in Texas"


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> We should make a support club.
> 
> "Sleepless in Texas"



Actually sleeping is all y'all are doing  

Da dum...


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 15, 2011)

Shut up and turn in some resumes.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Shut up and turn in some resumes.



Your already up one slap, and your not crazy, so gotta get my licks in somehow


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Your already up one slap, and your not crazy, so gotta get my licks in somehow



Please don't lick me, it scares me. :sad:


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Shut up and turn in some resumes.




So you require resumes from all your dates, or is USAL special?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Please don't lick me, it scares me. :sad:




Close your eyes and use your imagination...


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 15, 2011)

(turns on the Barry White)


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> We should make a support club.
> 
> "Sleepless in Texas"



:rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> But you have to get up to get food.
> 
> And what is life without food?



Being a super model?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 15, 2011)

No life for me thats for sure. Mmmm fooooooooood. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 15, 2011)

Suck it, Trebek


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> No life for me thats for sure. Mmmm fooooooooood.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



In honor of your insatiable hunger I went to Boston Market and got 4 large vegie sides and I'm preparing to eat them rapidly and with great enjoyment, I will then telepathically beam my sense of fullness and contentment to you. Please sand by for satiation.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 15, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> In honor of your insatiable hunger I went to Boston Market and got 4 large vegie sides and I'm preparing to eat them rapidly and with great enjoyment, I will then telepathically beam my sense of fullness and contentment to you. Please sand by for satiation.



For some reason, when I read that post and saw your avatar, I couldn't help but think of 






and their consumption of mass quantities.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 15, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> For some reason, when I read that post and saw your avatar, I couldn't help but think of
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude if I wasn't so ashamed of myself right now I would take a picture and it would look creepy similar to the one you posted. My spoon is only slightly smaller and my head slightly rounder but other than that its a dead ringer.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 15, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Dude if I wasn't so ashamed of myself right now I would take a picture and it would look creepy similar to the one you posted. My spoon is only slightly smaller and my head slightly rounder but other than that its a dead ringer.



I suppose I should mention that I got that pic from your webcam.  :rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 15, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> I suppose I should mention that I got that pic from your webcam.  :rofl:



Yeah? Check my web cam now  IT'S A FULL MOON IN TEXAS TONIGHT!!!


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm bored, yeah I said it


----------



## WickedGood (Sep 15, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> I'm bored, yeah I said it



Now you will be running calls all night.  
bloody ones


with bones sticking out......


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 16, 2011)

Lights has entered the aerospace industry....

Today L&S5 Inc. successfully tested their first hand made KNSu rocket motor. Weighing in at around 5 pounds including fuel, the motor was powerful enough to move an unsecured 20 to 25 pound vise approximately 6 feet across the driveway, while creating billowing clouds of white spoke that smelled like burning marshmallows. Not to mention at the same time scaring the test operator (me) ****less. 

Dang this stuff is fun. All I got to do now is modify one of my rockets to accept this new reloadable engine I designed and I am good to go! No more of those silly little paper and black powder engines you buy at the hobby store. I figured my home made rockets need a home made engine. 

I'm gonna be able to get some killer pictures with my aerial camera. 

Lol....I am such a nerd...or whatever. But who cares? I have fun being crazy old me.


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 16, 2011)

WickedGood said:


> Now you will be running calls all night.
> bloody ones
> 
> 
> with bones sticking out......



anything but psych transfers


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 16, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Lights has entered the aerospace industry....
> 
> Today L&S5 Inc. successfully tested their first hand made KNSu rocket motor. Weighing in at around 5 pounds including fuel, the motor was powerful enough to move an unsecured 20 to 25 pound vise approximately 6 feet across the driveway, while creating billowing clouds of white spoke that smelled like burning marshmallows. Not to mention at the same time scaring the test operator (me) ****less.
> 
> ...



Sounds like somebody watched October Sky one too many times, lol.

I wanna play!


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 16, 2011)

Used a TIC to scan an accident scene and actually found a body.  Shocked me.


Wear your seat belts, everybody.  She totally would have survived if she'd have been restrained.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 16, 2011)

> Lights has entered the aerospace industry....



Glad to know I'm not the only one designing and building things that I intend to fly.....


----------



## ClarkKent (Sep 16, 2011)

Two wives go out for girls night. Both got drunk, started walking home and had to pee. They stopped at a cemetery but had nothing to wipe with. One used her panties the other grabbed a wreath off a grave. The next morning one husband called the other and said, "no more girls night out! my wife came back with no panties." The other husband said, "you think that's bad? mine came back with a card in her @$$ crack that read 'from all of us at the fire station... we'll never forget you."

(No disrespect to anyone in EMS, but just funny not to pass up)
Stole off facebook


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 16, 2011)

This is one of those nights where we are playing musical posts and keep missing all the runs.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 16, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> This is one of those nights where we are playing musical posts and keep missing all the runs.



Sometimes (many nights) those are nice nights, especially if you're teching for the night!


Sent from my out of area communications device.


----------



## ClarkKent (Sep 16, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> This is one of those nights where we are playing musical posts and keep missing all the runs.



No Runs +Posting = No Fun!!!!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 16, 2011)

Nothing like getting threatened by an emotionally unstable, pathological liar to top off an otherwise fun night. LOL


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 16, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Sounds like somebody watched October Sky one too many times, lol.
> 
> I wanna play!



Actually I've never seen that. Is it any good? 

Sure you cab come play! 

My goal is to build a rocket completely by hand, including the engine(s) and shoot aerial video with it.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 16, 2011)

ClarkKent said:


> No Runs +Posting = No Fun!!!!



Especially when your post is 3 miles from your station with air conditioning, TV, wifi, and beds. And you have no contracts. And your call volume is around 70 a month.


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm really bored. We've had a diabetic emergency, a psych transfer, and two refusals


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 16, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Especially when your post is 3 miles from your station with air conditioning, TV, wifi, and beds. And you have no contracts. And your call volume is around 70 a month.



70 a month? Our last call before midnight was 105. Think we are up to call number 5 for today


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 16, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> 70 a month? Our last call before midnight was 105. Think we are up to call number 5 for today



I think I ran three this week. It's what happens when your IFT company doesn't have a marketer :rofl:


----------



## Yarbo (Sep 16, 2011)

So I'm new to this forums and just got my primary care paramedic (EMT) license. I'm approved to do additional skills such as 12-leads, king tubes, entonox, cpap, and foley caths. Any other places have similar or more scope of practice at basic level?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 16, 2011)

I believe Canadian protocols are fairly standard across the board.  In the US, you won't find many EMT-Bs doing Foleys or CPAP.  Nitrous is also not terribly common down here either.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 16, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> 70 a month? Our last call before midnight was 105. Think we are up to call number 5 for today



I feel you! we average 10-14 calls a day per unit. Times that by ~17 day units and ~ 12-14 night units...


----------



## Yarbo (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm sure no one is going to complain that can't do foleys :sad:


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 16, 2011)

I just farted in the truck but my partner is asleep so its cool


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 16, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> I just farted in the truck but my partner is asleep so its cool









It's the only way to go...


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 16, 2011)

ya until you relies they wernt asleep yet


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 16, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Actually I've never seen that. Is it any good?
> 
> Sure you cab come play!
> 
> My goal is to build a rocket completely by hand, including the engine(s) and shoot aerial video with it.



Oh yeah, its a terrific movie, if you're a dork.  Definitely worth watching.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hmmm. County/company just added another cert that we have to retake every 2 years or we will no be able to recert as an EMT/Medic. It's a 5-8 hour MCI class lecture with drills. It was pretty cool having 6 medic engines, and 7 ambulances running the drill at the same time. 

Got to see first hand how confusing MedCom is.


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 16, 2011)

Finally fell asleep then dispatch had to start talking.......of course we missed all the runs


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 16, 2011)

Edited. Realized my classmate didn't want it publicly viewed. My bad.

It was video of a the vagal response from the mammalian dive reflex during school the other day. Cool to see his HR go from mid 90s down to 43 in a matter of ~10 seconds.


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 16, 2011)

Finally a run


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 16, 2011)

"A man's moral worth is established only at the point where he is ready to give up his life in defense of his convictions."- Henning von Tresckow


----------



## Sasha (Sep 16, 2011)

You posted that in three places. I guess you really like the quote.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 16, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> anything but psych transfers



Psychs are my favorite, but im feeling fiesty and wanna fight one.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Psychs are my favorite, but im feeling fiesty and wanna fight one.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I like pretending I hear the voices to


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't want to get up. 



Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah they say not to play into their sickness but dude sometimes its just easier "yeah i see him too" instead of freaking them out by going "uh no b!tch, youre craaaaaaaazaaaaaay"

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 16, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> I don't want to get up.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using the Tapatalk app!



Neither did i. Ive been dragging butt i should have left fifteen minutes

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 16, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> I don't want to get up.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using the Tapatalk app!



I dont want to go to bed. Oh wait its my weekend off, im drinking a beer


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 16, 2011)

RSI certification class today. Just another step closer to attaining the elusive Delaware Paramedic cert. (if you're coming to DE from out of state as a medic, be ready for a long, very  involved clearance process...)


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Katy (Sep 16, 2011)

It makes me nervous when people take like ten medications at once,I don't want you choking.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2011)

They are usually used to swallowing. They work their way up to that much. 

I wouldnt be able to. I can do 2 at a time


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 16, 2011)

Getting ready for a 3 hour drive to go to the funeral, stopping at the ICU of a local hospital first to visit my cousin. Thanks for all the well wishes everyone.


----------



## Katy (Sep 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> They are usually used to swallowing. They work their way up to that much.
> 
> I wouldnt be able to. I can do 2 at a time


Yeah, they usually tell me they do that all the time at home,but I just nicely ask for them to take no more than a few at a time. I can take two, but going towards the more than a few make nervous.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2011)

My prayers are with you. Be safe.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> They are usually used to swallowing. They work their way up to that much.
> 
> I wouldnt be able to. I can do 2 at a time



Must... resist... urge to make joke.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Must... resist... urge to make joke.



A joke?

I have no idea what you are thinking mister.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 16, 2011)

I can swallow a pill with lots of juice. No juice no pill. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 16, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Must... resist... urge to make joke.



You said it "giggles quietly to self"


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2s7MmcDjwek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katy (Sep 16, 2011)

Hard to believe some EMT's can't even take a set of Vital signs...


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy said:


> Hard to believe some EMT's can't even take a set of Vital signs...



Hard to believe some CNAs can't even wipe someones butt.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 16, 2011)

You make me laugh Anjel 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## Katy (Sep 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Hard to believe some CNAs can't even wipe someones butt.


Yes, it is.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 16, 2011)

Just pulled a rusty roofing nail out of my foot with a pair of pliers. Feeling pretty damn manly right now.......well except for all the snot and blubbering......MOMMMYYYYY!!!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Hard to believe some CNAs can't even wipe someones butt.



Right? 

Crazy its not like its rocket surgery its like they pull from the bottom.of the barrel sometimes.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Right?
> 
> Crazy its not like its rocket surgery its like they pull from the bottom.of the barrel sometimes.



The problem with EMS is that it embraced the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The problem with EMS is that it embraced the bottom of the barrel.



I happen to like the bottom of the barrel. It's warm and quiet and your voice sounds all echoey when you sing to yourself. It was good enough for Oscar.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The problem with EMS is that it embraced the bottom of the barrel.



Not uniformly.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Not uniformly.




Enough that many EMS systems, as well as the education system, tends to foster to them.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy said:


> Hard to believe some EMT's can't even take a set of Vital signs...



:glare: .......................... Im not sure wiping butts is even in their scope of practice... they have to wipe the butt under the direction and supervision of someone with the proper certification. We wouldn't want to give the patient the wrong idea and have them think that an actual nurse is in fact wiping their butt. But if the CNA took an extra course and recieved that certification, they might be able to effectivly do the job and wipe the patients butt adequately.....


----------



## Katy (Sep 16, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> :glare: ..........................


It's true, whether you dislike it or not.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy said:


> It's true, whether you dislike it or not.



I'm not sayin I disagree, in fact I've seen it first hand... Ever heard of the spec in the eye analogy?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Enough that many EMS systems, as well as the education system, tends to foster to them.





...and to clarify something here, one of the recent conversations on Facebook has been about Curt Varone's open question over at Fire Law Blog about whether patients can tape their own treatment. One of the posters on Facebook seriously said that she would contact medical control. 

1. Who the hell teaches students that every little issue needs to be ran through medical control?

2. What does it say about a field where even the most minor issues gets punted to someone else? Both in terms of the providers, and the education and leadership that reinforces that mentality?


Blog link: http://firelawblog.com/2011/09/1st-amendment-dilemma-can-a-patient-video-their-own-treatment/

Facebook quote:


> Terry Adam Turner No  law in Alabama says yes or no. I'd say no, but then again how much time  would it take just to call med control? Put the ball in their court and  document you *** off.



http://www.facebook.com/jemsfans/posts/234345126617406


----------



## Katy (Sep 16, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> :glare: .......................... Im not sure wiping butts is even in their scope of practice... they have to wipe the butt under the direction and supervision of someone with the proper certification. We wouldn't want to give the patient the wrong idea and have them think that an actual nurse is in fact wiping their butt. But if the CNA took an extra course and recieved that certification, they might be able to effectivly do the job and wipe the patients butt adequately.....


Won't even comment do to the disrespect and ignorance in CNA training and responsibilities.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 16, 2011)

I've always found the "Haha, CNAs wipe butts" line to show a profound ignorance of patient care. Imagine if their butts weren't wiped properly. Kinda of an important thing when it comes to things like hygiene.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy said:


> Won't even comment do to the disrespect and ignorance in CNA training and responsibilities.



What do you expect? You come on an ems forum and disrespect emts. Honestly what did you expect?


----------



## Katy (Sep 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> What do you expect? You come on an ems forum and disrespect emts. Honestly what did you expect?


I do not disrespect EMT's, there are good EMT's and good CNA's, and there are bad ones of the professions too. When other people bluntly disrespect something they have little to no knowledge on, then I'm going to say something. I was simply stating some EMT's can't take vitals, If I would have said CNA's it wouldn't be appropriate for this forum. Simple as that.


----------



## Katy (Sep 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I've always found the "Haha, CNAs wipe butts" line to show a profound ignorance of patient care. Imagine if their butts weren't wiped properly. Kinda of an important thing when it comes to things like hygiene.


+1, agreed.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 16, 2011)

I agree with Sasha 100%. You do realize this is an EMT forum, right?


----------



## Katy (Sep 16, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I agree with Sasha 100%. You do realize this is an EMT forum, right?


Yep, you do realize I have EMS experience, right ?


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> What do you expect? You come on an ems forum and disrespect emts. Honestly what did you expect?



My thoughts exactly. When you choose to micturate in someone else's granulated play area don't be surprised if you don't get an enthusiastic response. I post in nursing forums, but try to be respectful.

It's almost like [removed name of former poster]'s offspring has shown up to play.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy said:


> Yep, you do realize I have EMS experience, right ?



Never said you didn't. I bet you don't go on to AllNurses.com and consistently tell them how incompetent they all are, though.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 16, 2011)

Keep it civil peoples. This is the last thread we want closed down.


----------



## Katy (Sep 16, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Never said you didn't. I bet you don't go on to AllNurses.com and consistently tell them how incompetent they all are, though.


Nope, just as I don't here. I never said all EMS or Nurses were incompetent did I ? I was stating it is said how some cannot even preform the basic skills in their program. Your defensive approach isn't what I wanted, but if thats how you feel so be it.


----------



## Gray (Sep 16, 2011)

Just got my new kitten a $200 dollar play/sleep stand thingy.







Her name is Zelda, after the video games.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy said:


> Nope, just as I don't here. I never said all EMS or Nurses were incompetent did I ? I was stating it is said how some cannot even preform the basic skills in their program. Your defensive approach isn't what I wanted, but if thats how you feel so be it.



That was by no means your first post that comes off as demeaning to EMTs. You keep saying you are not trying to degrade EMTs, but your posts say otherwise.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 16, 2011)

You have EMS experience as a MFR?

No offense, but you couldn't pay me enough to be a CNA.


----------



## Gray (Sep 16, 2011)

Pancakes or Waffles for dinner? I am in the mood for breakfast, and really waffles have syrup traps and pancakes are the Houdini of syrup disappearance. What do you guys think?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 16, 2011)

Waffles > pancakes. duh!


----------



## Katy (Sep 16, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> That was by no means your first post that comes off as demeaning to EMTs. You keep saying you are not trying to degrade EMTs, but your posts say otherwise.


Meh, take it how you want. That wasn't my intention, and I have seen several posts here degrading EMT's skills and such, in a very rude manner, mine are not anything near that degree or reasoning.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 16, 2011)

Gray said:


> Just got my new kitten a $200 dollar play/sleep stand thingy.



So you got a new couch?  I hope you didn't spend that much money on a real cat stand.:wacko:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm still wondering how you have EMS experience as a MFR...


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy said:


> Won't even comment do to the disrespect and ignorance in CNA training and responsibilities.



1. This wasn't disrespect, it was my reitteration of your thoughts previously flaunted about paramedic training. 2. It's not a matter of ignorance, in fact I used to work with several CNA's and dated more than my fair share. 3. Are you aware that your posts are coming off as extremely holierthanthou? and dissrespectful? Be friendly, discuss your thoughts... Please happy, be more happy...

You seem to be suprised and bewildered towards our reactions to your posts. Coming on to an EMS forum and stating how stupid some EMT's are, is not going to make you friends. In a way EMS is just like all the other main agencies *fire & LE*... It's one and the same if I start talking trash on your mother or your sister...


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy said:


> Nope, just as I don't here. I never said all EMS or Nurses were incompetent did I ? I was stating it is said how some cannot even preform the basic skills in their program. Your defensive approach isn't what I wanted, but if thats how you feel so be it.



None of us care WHAT you stated *well, in some cases I do care*, its HOW you stated it...



Happy said:


> Yep, you do realize I have EMS experience, right ?



So be the proffesional you claim to be. By your posts, no I did not realize you had experience... 



Happy said:


> Meh, take it how you want.



That would be a bad idea...



Happy said:


> I apologize and won't do it again..


 Not really her quote..

Thank you, I appreciate that.


----------



## Katy (Sep 16, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> 1. This wasn't disrespect, it was my reitteration of your thoughts previously flaunted about paramedic training. 2. It's not a matter of ignorance, in fact I used to work with several CNA's and dated more than my fair share. 3. Are you aware that your posts are coming off as extremely holierthanthou? and dissrespectful? Be friendly, discuss your thoughts... Please happy, be more happy...
> 
> You seem to be suprised and bewildered towards our reactions to your posts. Coming on to an EMS forum and stating how stupid some EMT's are, is not going to make you friends. In a way EMS is just like all the other main agencies *fire & LE*... It's one and the same if I start talking trash on your mother or your sister...


Oh please, get over that thread. I stated what I had to, you apparently didn't, and that has nothing to do with this thread. And I didn't come here to make friends, I came here to respectfully discuss EMS related topics. I am happy, you seem to be the one who is not happy.


----------



## exodus (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy said:


> Oh please, get over that thread. I stated what I had to, you apparently didn't, and that has nothing to do with this thread. And I didn't come here to make friends, I came here to respectfully discuss EMS related topics. I am happy, you seem to be the one who is not happy.



If you came to discuss EMS topics are you in the topicless thread? </thread>


----------



## Gray (Sep 16, 2011)

medic417 said:


> So you got a new couch?  I hope you didn't spend that much money on a real cat stand.:wacko:


Yeah wife seems to think it will help. Shes a kitten an tends to try and climb my legs while I am at my desk.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 16, 2011)

Gray said:


> Yeah wife seems to think it will help. Shes a kitten an tends to try and climb my legs while I am at my desk.



You could wrap your legs in double sided tape


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy said:


> +1, agreed.



I think you didn't fully understand.... This is what we call sarcasm...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy, you did a good job avoiding my question. 

So no, I don't think or know that you have EMS experience.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 16, 2011)

Babies are cheap, the people get more expensive the older they get.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 16, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> You could wrap your legs in double sided tape



Or velcro!


----------



## Gray (Sep 16, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> You could wrap your legs in double sided tape



I like the European lady look. I had to stop wearing shorts. It's really our fault shes had her nails trimmed since we had her and they have grown sharp, visiting vet Tuesday to get them trimmed and have her check up.


----------



## Gray (Sep 16, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Or velcro!


 Velcro, so I can wear shorts and be the ultimate wacker. Who needs an O2 bag I can strap a tank to each leg.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy said:


> Oh please, get over that thread. I stated what I had to, you apparently didn't, and that has nothing to do with this thread. And I didn't come here to make friends, I came here to respectfully discuss EMS related topics. I am happy, you seem to be the one who is not happy.



Respectfully is the key word, it is also what your post are lacking...


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 16, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> I think you didn't fully understand.... This is what we call sarcasm...




Actually, my comment that wiping butts is a rather integral part of caring for the bed ridden was not sarcasm, and I view calling CNAs "butt wipers" about as stupid as calling EMS providers "ambulance drivers."

I also think that both trades would do well to embrace the term as both are a rather important part of their general sphere of influence.


Oh, and if all y'all think Happy is a troll, why do you continue to feed it?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 16, 2011)

Gray said:


> Velcro, so I can wear shorts and be the ultimate wacker. Who needs an O2 bag I can strap a tank to each leg.



:rofl: and trauma shears, and a box of gloves, and extra linens... the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 16, 2011)

Went and picked up my paycheck today from my beach patrol job and walked into the office and was met by this blaring on the radio.

http://youtu.be/Add_M-eau8U

Yes! hahaha


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Actually, my comment that wiping butts is a rather integral part of caring for the bed ridden was not sarcasm



Maybe they should stop riding beds? h34r:


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Actually, my comment that wiping butts is a rather integral part of caring for the bed ridden was not sarcasm, and I view calling CNAs "butt wipers" about as stupid as calling EMS providers "ambulance drivers."
> 
> I also think that both trades would do well to embrace the term as both are a rather important part of their general sphere of influence.



My apologies, in that case I must agree with you.

Wow, I sure hope that their amount of butt wiping isn't equal to the amount of driving I do.... I'll have to start leaving tips under the linens when I do IFTs...




JPINFV said:


> Oh, and if all y'all think Happy is a troll, why do you continue to feed it?



I do not think... I am convinced h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 16, 2011)

NVRob said:


> You have EMS experience as a MFR?
> 
> No offense, but you couldn't pay me enough to be a CNA.



I couldnt work as a cna either. I dont speak spanish or creole.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I couldnt work as a cna either. I dont speak spanish or creole.



:rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Actually, my comment that wiping butts is a rather integral part of caring for the bed ridden was not sarcasm, and I view calling CNAs "butt wipers" about as stupid as calling EMS providers "ambulance drivers."
> 
> I also think that both trades would do well to embrace the term as both are a rather important part of their general sphere of influence.
> 
> ...



I was serious. I have yet to be to a nursing home where urine and feces isn't caked to their bedsores on their butts. 

You think they could at least clean them.  

And JP I quite frankly believe you know or have some part in this person called Happy.


----------



## Gray (Sep 16, 2011)

Anyone know the release date of the iphone5? I think Id rather have that then a droid. My only concern is what will have more battery life.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 16, 2011)

Gray said:


> Anyone know the release date of the iphone5? I think Id rather have that then a droid. My only concern is what will have more battery life.



Most droids have a user replaceable battery. Buy a couple extra and you'll be g2g for a lot longer than an iGotPwned.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 16, 2011)

No idea about the 5, but on my 4 i have yet to run out of battery on it listening to music all day. Movies eat battery life on any phone. Even with music, texting and calling my phone will go for a day and a half maybe more. Longer if I am busy and don't use it that often.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 16, 2011)

Gray said:


> Anyone know the release date of the iphone5? I think Id rather have that then a droid. My only concern is what will have more battery life.



I hear its rolling out mid-october... both from a friend who works as a designer for apple and for all these rumor sites... I need one sooo bad... I have this horrid little flip phone since my Iphone met its demise. :sad:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I was serious. I have yet to be to a nursing home where urine and feces isn't caked to their bedsores on their butts.
> 
> You think they could at least clean them.
> 
> And JP I quite frankly believe you know or have some part in this person called Happy.



Preach it sistah.


----------



## Gray (Sep 16, 2011)

Ty for the input, see I was looking for a day and a half, I like the droid as I can toss in an extended battery.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I was serious. I have yet to be to a nursing home where urine and feces isn't caked to their bedsores on their butts.
> 
> You think they could at least clean them.



Oh, I won't argue that, however the care of the infirmed isn't limited to (un)SNFs, and just as there are plenty of terrible EMS providers, there are plenty of terrible CNAs. You won't find me arguing elsewhere. 





> And JP I quite frankly believe you know or have some part in this person called Happy.



I guarantee you that JPINFV only has one account here, and Happy is not it. I think the problem is that I see some merit in some of what Happy is posting, even if Happy is doing an out right terrible job of conveying her view properly, both in terms of presentation and content.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 16, 2011)

last check from my old service :sad:... Yay job hunting....


----------



## Katy (Sep 16, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Happy, you did a good job avoiding my question.
> 
> So no, I don't think or know that you have EMS experience.


Sorry, I forgot and just now got the chance to post. I have gone and done several various rides with different counties and EMS services, I have also worked various events in need medical persons.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy said:


> Sorry, I forgot and just now got the chance to post. I have gone and done several various rides with different counties and EMS services, I have also worked various events in need medical persons.



......that's it? ride alongs? ^_^

Pardon me, that was rude...


----------



## Katy (Sep 16, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> ......that's it? ride alongs? ^_^


Yep, since I haven't been looking for a job for First Responder, I have been more focused on CNA training. And no, I have had far more experience with EMS, just not on the rig.


----------



## silver (Sep 16, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> ......that's it? ride alongs? ^_^



For the sanctity of this community, this conversation needs to stop.



Its my 21st birthday tomorrow!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy said:


> Sorry, I forgot and just now got the chance to post. I have gone and done several various rides with different counties and EMS services, I have also worked various events in need medical persons.



Hate to break it to you but that doesn't count. 

Subject is a moot point. Continue with the randomness everyone.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 16, 2011)

I have matching socks on today!


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I have matching socks on today!



Don't jinx it! The dyer eats all my matching sets :sad:


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 16, 2011)

silver said:


> For the sanctity of this community, this conversation needs to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> Its my 21st birthday tomorrow!



Happy birthday!


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I have matching socks on today!



Congrats!

It's so sweet when the young'ins reach an age when they can finally dress themselves properly.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I have matching socks on today!



I don't. I couldnt find any. I was in a hurry :-( lol 

And yay for 21sts birthday!


----------



## fast65 (Sep 16, 2011)

silver said:


> For the sanctity of this community, this conversation needs to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> Its my 21st birthday tomorrow!



Happy Birthday! 

Busy couple of weeks coming up. Moving tomorrow, then heading down to California for my medic test on Monday, and then I start work the next week 

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 16, 2011)

Today's six and a half mile walk home brought to you by my desire to be in even better shape. LOL


----------



## medic417 (Sep 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I have matching socks on today!



I don't, my feet are naked.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2011)

medic417 said:


> I don't, my feet are naked.



Its way too cold to do that


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Its way too cold to do that


I have my air conditioning on still.  How's the wedding planning coming along Anjel?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Its way too cold to do that



What you talking about Willis?  It's about 100* today.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 16, 2011)

Uhm its 93 degrees here.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbuTsUoL1r4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gray (Sep 16, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Today's six and a half mile walk home brought to you by my desire to be in even better shape. LOL



Grats man, keep the good work up. I just finished my Core workout on p90x. Feels good to treat your body right. Also ladies and gentlemen, the reason why you can't match socks is you get different colored ones. I buy a few dozen black ones and toss the old ones out every year.


----------



## Gray (Sep 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Uhm its 93 degrees here.


 65 in Boston.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I have matching socks on today!



Socks are supposed to match?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 16, 2011)

Browns hat has locked itself in my closet and is eating all of my other hats. It says when it's done with my hats it's going to start on my shoes  Browns hat is very very angry.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I have matching socks on today!



I sent my husband to the Target to buy me some new socks.  I had very minimal requirements:  non-cotton, mens, white socks.  

HE DID IT!  I was shocked.  He's SO not a shopper.

I love new socks.  And 48 degree nights at the end of summer.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 16, 2011)

I love driving over the mountain to school or work every morning when its 40* out with my windows down. Winters comin! woohooooooooo!


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 16, 2011)

Fall is totally my favorite season.  

I like spring ok, winter is great, but whenever summer is coming, I always have a sense of dread, cause I know what's coming, and I'd just rather not.

The older my kids get, the more fun we have during summer, but still.  I would just rather not deal with 100 degree days.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 16, 2011)

Took the 3yo bowlong with cousin amd his mom. Im kicking their butts


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 16, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I would just rather not deal with 100 degree days.



Seconded. I'm not super excited to be moving down to the valley. It just makes more sense with school and work down there. 

I'm glad they let us wear T-Shirts with our logo, name on the front and EMT-I/PARAMEDIC on the back during the summer. Otherwise they may very well be sending me a truck. Mountain boy does not mix with hot weather.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2011)

41 this morning. I love it! 

My toes get cold though. 

Side note: Partner just refused to take a transport and called als for it. I am pretty sure we are on the medics black list now.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2011)

And USAF...

Its going. Im not very motivated lately.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 16, 2011)

It was 75 degrees in the metroplex last night. It felt chilly...


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 16, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> last check from my old service :sad:... Yay job hunting....



Job hunting sucks


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> It was 75 degrees in the metroplex last night. It felt chilly...



We had a high of 75 today I think.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> And USAF...
> 
> Its going. Im not very motivated lately.



Ah....

Here's some musical motivation....
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFHPRi0ZeXE&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SIqYp6Ehzo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 16, 2011)

*Warning Venting ahead*

Ok so I live in Colorado Springs where the National Firefighter's Memorial is located. This weekend is when they do all the services and we have people come in from all over the country to remember the fallen. Well my bartender (i work at a gentleman's club while in school) was crying about how they have roads blocked ans she had to drive around it. I explained what its all about. She didn't care and went off about how they shouldn't be in her way. All I could do was tell her to get over herself. When I told her sh was the type of person to get mad about a funeral procession she agreed with me. SERIOUSLY STFU AND GET OVER YOURSELF


*End rant*


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2011)

Usaf...

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=8Af372EQLck


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Usaf...
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=8Af372EQLck



Any particular link?  It just gives me what appears to be a random list....


----------



## Katy (Sep 16, 2011)

It has been pretty cold here too.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Any particular link?  It just gives me what appears to be a random list....



Oh it was a link to a song. No just canon in d


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 16, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Job hunting sucks



<_< Jub hunting... How I loathe thee... All the jobs I've been offered are 85+ miles from where I live... It'd be nice to get back on a 911/ALS car but still... I see myself moving in the very near future :glare: 

On a side note, today has been a wonderful day full of vomit... I'll stay away from megawok and theyre deadly eggrolls from now on.


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 16, 2011)

Bloop


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 16, 2011)

:usa: 100th post... WOO! haha I'm such a noob...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 16, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed how annoying the Education Connection commercials are?

Now I know why I don't watch tv that often.


----------



## Gray (Sep 16, 2011)

I love Fall, nothing better then a hoodie and a nice pair of carhartts on. Also,. my sister in law makes a to kill for pumpkin souffle.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2011)

Gray said:


> I love Fall, nothing better then a hoodie and a nice pair of carhartts on. Also,. my sister in law makes a to kill for pumpkin souffle.



Im jealous about every single thing you just said.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Bloop



Look who decided to drop in.


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 16, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Has anyone else noticed how annoying the Education Connection commercials are?
> 
> Now I know why I don't watch tv that often.



lol Im right there with ya. If i watch TV i hit up hulu


----------



## Sasha (Sep 16, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Bloop



Welcome back


----------



## Gray (Sep 16, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Bloop


 Yeahhh buddy. How you been?


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 16, 2011)

Just got an update about my patient that coded on me the moment we walked in to the ER yesterday... died.


Darn.  Almost had a save!


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Just got an update about my patient that coded on me the moment we walked in to the ER yesterday... died.
> 
> 
> Darn.  Almost had a save!



Someone is a black cloud this week


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 16, 2011)

I blame the EMT I was with yesterday.  She started back in May and she was like "I've never had a cardiac arrest before!"


We get to the hospital, patient codes, hospital staff rush in, and the EMT walks the family away while I'M the one doing compressions (and pushing Epi somehow?)  :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I blame the EMT I was with yesterday.  She started back in May and she was like "I've never had a cardiac arrest before!"
> 
> 
> We get to the hospital, patient codes, hospital staff rush in, and the EMT walks the family away while I'M the one doing compressions (and pushing Epi somehow?)  :rofl:



Smart EMT


I've never had an arrest before. Hear that EMS gods? No exciting calls on my own.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 16, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I blame the EMT I was with yesterday.  She started back in May and she was like "I've never had a cardiac arrest before!"
> 
> 
> We get to the hospital, patient codes, hospital staff rush in, and the EMT walks the family away while I'M the one doing compressions (and pushing Epi somehow?)  :rofl:



Hmmm I just picked up a shift tomorrow and I've never had a full arrest either. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 16, 2011)

Why am I always the last to know anything


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 16, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Hmmm I just picked up a shift tomorrow and I've never had a full arrest either. I'll let you know how it goes.



We get back from that trainwreck, and in the span of 5 minutes, here 3 other trucks get dispatched to cardiac arrests.


I was scared.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 16, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Why am I always the last to know anything



Because no one trusts the man with the shiney head.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 16, 2011)

Damn. I'm missing just one multi protocol Priority 1 call to get cleared in the state certification process and what do you know... While I'm sitting in a required lecture this morning, my crew goes on a code, gets ROSC, starts hypothermia... That was my P1.   just my luck. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 16, 2011)

So, apparently there's a rumor going around that Happiness is my sock puppet. Rest assured, she is not, and if I wanted to troll the board I would have picked better topics than school nurses and CNAs.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So, apparently there's a rumor going around that Happiness is my sock puppet. Rest assured, she is not, and if I wanted to troll the board I would have picked better topics than school nurses and CNAs.



Um its happy. Get it straight


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Um its happy. Get it straight


That one's not mine either.


----------



## firetender (Sep 16, 2011)

*Directionless, remember?*

Please get back OFF-course.

Thank you


----------



## Katy (Sep 16, 2011)

It amazes me the movies the Sci-Fi channel can come up with.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 16, 2011)

Redacted


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 16, 2011)

I am so behind on sleep that it's not even funny. Left the viewing early, came back to my aunt's house and crashed. Apparently I slept through the fireworks that her son was setting off in the yard right outside my window. Funeral tomorrow, then drive back to Indy. These 2 days off are driving me nuts, I'm ready to go back to work.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 16, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> It would seem that school nurses and CNAs are exactly the right topics to get people stirred up round here. Whoever she is she's either very very good at pushing peoples buttons or just awfully lucky with her barbs. I've never been a fan of luck.




I don't think it was the topics, but the method. 
[troll] Now, if I wanted to troll, I'd bring up the paramedic that hung a prefilled lidocaine solution because he didn't check the label and use that as a reason why EMTs shouldn't do anything on a paramedic ambulance but drive and carry bags, you know, like the only thing fire fighters are good for. Additionally, instead of this slap on the wrist, the agency should have demoted him to first responder (or what ever that state calls is) instead of just being demoted to an EMT. [/troll]


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sweeeeeet! Just got a call from my disaster relief team leader. We are getting deployed to the Bahamas in about 10 days for relief work following the hurricane. Looks like possibly doing general humanitarian work (handing out food, water, etc) and maybe even help staff another agency's field hospital. Red Cross or something of the sort. 

I am so happy....my first international deployment. My team missed the Haiti earthquake disaster by about 3 days last time. We got sent on a minor regional thing right before, and the other team picked up Haiti, which was the last international deployment we did. 

I am also thrilled I get a full 10 days notice. Lol!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 17, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Sweeeeeet! Just got a call from my disaster relief team leader. We are getting deployed to the Bahamas in about 10 days for relief work following the hurricane. Looks like possibly doing general humanitarian work (handing out food, water, etc) and maybe even help staff another agency's field hospital. Red Cross or something of the sort.
> 
> I am so happy....my first international deployment. My team missed the Haiti earthquake disaster by about 3 days last time. We got sent on a minor regional thing right before, and the other team picked up Haiti, which was the last international deployment we did.
> 
> I am also thrilled I get a full 10 days notice. Lol!



Nice, we look forward to hearing all about it upon your triumphant return.


----------



## Katy (Sep 17, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Sweeeeeet! Just got a call from my disaster relief team leader. We are getting deployed to the Bahamas in about 10 days for relief work following the hurricane. Looks like possibly doing general humanitarian work (handing out food, water, etc) and maybe even help staff another agency's field hospital. Red Cross or something of the sort.
> 
> I am so happy....my first international deployment. My team missed the Haiti earthquake disaster by about 3 days last time. We got sent on a minor regional thing right before, and the other team picked up Haiti, which was the last international deployment we did.
> 
> I am also thrilled I get a full 10 days notice. Lol!


Good for you, and a good notice is always helpful.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 17, 2011)

There's no mood a night of face-shooting n00bs won't bring you out of


----------



## Katy (Sep 17, 2011)

Intubation always amazes me...


----------



## Gray (Sep 17, 2011)

Morning everyone, hope you all have a safe weekend.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 17, 2011)

I must type bbg on my phone a lot. It now autocorrects big into bbg lol


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 17, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I must type bbg on my phone a lot. It now autocorrects big into bbg lol



Now that's funny!  

Headed out to the peewee flag football again this morning.  I love watching 4 and 5 yos fumble around with a game they don't understand.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7yU9Z4nW6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 17, 2011)

Anjel, this is not directed at you or your impending nuptials....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERhwdvXElR8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1F09WH1Bug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OULwTgPsQ6Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 17, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I must type bbg on my phone a lot. It now autocorrects big into bbg lol



Sweet my bbg virus is a success.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy said:


> Intubation always amazes me...



Really its a little tube going into a little hole there is nothing complex or amazing about it


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Really its a little tube going into a little hole there is nothing complex or amazing about it


That's what she said.  Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go brace the door before Reaper comes and kicks my ***.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 17, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> That's what she said.  Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go brace the door before Reaper comes and kicks my ***.




It's all relative. Little tube, little hole is going to be like a big tube going into a big hole. The problem is when it's a little tube and a big hole or a big tube and a little hole.


----------



## Katy (Sep 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Really its a little tube going into a little hole there is nothing complex or amazing about it


I wasn't talking about the process of insertion. I never stated it was complex, and something doesn't have to be complex to be amazing.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 17, 2011)

Artificial snow on TV shows always amazes me...


----------



## Sasha (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy said:


> I wasn't talking about the process of insertion. I never stated it was complex, and something doesn't have to be complex to be amazing.



So what is amazing about it?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 17, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Artificial snow on TV shows always amazes me...



So do shiny things.


----------



## Katy (Sep 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> So what is amazing about it?


How some people take the process too lightly at my workplace.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy said:


> How some people take the process too lightly at my workplace.



No, actually those are two separate thoughts.  Don't change the subject; what she asked for was a description of what makes you amazed by intubation.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> So do shiny things.



Simple minds are amused by simple things, typically.  I can't wait till my rings are resized and I can wear them again, I miss having something shiny to look at whenever I want.


----------



## Katy (Sep 17, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> No, actually those are two separate thoughts.  Don't change the subject; what she asked for was a description of what makes you amazed by intubation.


LOL, are you really taking a statement I said this seriously ? I explained why, I don't have any obligation to answer, but I did anyways.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy said:


> LOL, are you really taking a statement I said this seriously ? I explained why, I don't have any obligation to answer, but I did anyways.



I know you don't have any obligation to answer.  And no, I'm not taking you seriously at all.   I was just noticing that you made a statement that you apparently were willing to stand behind, only your explanation was irrelevant.  

I tend to think that online discussions go better when everyone follows standard logic.


----------



## Gray (Sep 17, 2011)

Can we get a popcorn eating emoticon?


----------



## Katy (Sep 17, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I know you don't have any obligation to answer.  And no, I'm not taking you seriously at all.   I was just noticing that you made a statement that you apparently were willing to stand behind, only your explanation was irrelevant.
> 
> I tend to think that online discussions go better when everyone follows standard logic.


It is irrelevant that I am amazed at intubation because of my workplace ?


----------



## Gray (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone ever eat at Buffalo Wild Wings, I love their Honey BBQ sauce


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> So do shiny things.


Shiny?








Really, I'm the first with this reference?


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy said:


> Intubation always amazes me...





Sasha said:


> So what is amazing about it?





Happy said:


> How some people take the process too lightly at my workplace.





Happy said:


> It is irrelevant that I am amazed at intubation because of my workplace ?



I'm not following you.  I fail to see a connection between your comments, really.

It is the directionless thread, though, so no worries.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorram it.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 17, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I'm not following you.  I fail to see a connection between your comments, really.



What you should be able to see anything youre a nurse.


----------



## Katy (Sep 17, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I'm not following you.  I fail to see a connection between your comments, really.


I'm sorry you don't. But, thats what I mean, guess I'll remember next time to add "because of my workplace" since it is a serious matter.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 17, 2011)

Gray said:


> Anyone ever eat at Buffalo Wild Wings, I love their Honey BBQ sauce



I think wings are really unsatisfying for the amount of meat you get and the mess that they make.  

I prefer ribs.


----------



## Katy (Sep 17, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I think wings are really unsatisfying for the amount of meat you get and the mess that they make.
> 
> I prefer ribs.


I really like ribs too, the sauce at their place is golden though.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> What you should be able to see anything youre a nurse.



In this case, I don't have a written explanation, so it's hard for me to figure anything out.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 17, 2011)

I dont eat meat so neither of those apply to me. However i do not care for bbq sauce on my soy based fake meat.


----------



## Gray (Sep 17, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I think wings are really unsatisfying for the amount of meat you get and the mess that they make.
> 
> I prefer ribs.



I get the boneless. I dislike ribs, if I want a good meat I'll go pulled pork.


----------



## Gray (Sep 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I dont eat meat so neither of those apply to me. However i do not care for bbq sauce on my soy based fake meat.


Have you been meatless since childhood or was there a point in your life you went to all plant based?


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 17, 2011)

Gray said:


> I get the boneless. I dislike ribs, if I want a good meat I'll go pulled pork.



Can't go wrong with boneless.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 17, 2011)

A good friend of mine is a veggie. I decided to do it as a challenge its only been a few months.

I miss steak.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> A good friend of mine is a veggie. I decided to do it as a challenge its only been a few months.
> 
> I miss steak.



Tofu is super tasty.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 17, 2011)

My high school English teacher tried to turn the whole class into vegans a couple of times. My best friend and I got kicked out of his class because when he tried to turn us into vegan we brought steaks and hamburgers to class the next day.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 17, 2011)

Morning star has a bunch of yummy fake meats. The problem is maintaining a healthy doet. I am am.incredibly picky eater. For awhile i lived off chips and salsa and cheese fries.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 17, 2011)

firefite said:


> My high school English teacher tried to turn the whole class into vegans a couple of times. My best friend and I got kicked out of his class because when he tried to turn us into vegan we brought steaks and hamburgers to class the next day.



I thought they took religion out of the schools?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 17, 2011)

firefite said:


> My high school English teacher tried to turn the whole class into vegans a couple of times. My best friend and I got kicked out of his class because when he tried to turn us into vegan we brought steaks and hamburgers to class the next day.



Vegans are nuts.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Vegans are nuts.



Well, you are what you eat!


----------



## Katy (Sep 17, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> well, you are what you eat!


 lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 17, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I thought they took religion out of the schools?



They did. But he still wanted everyone to live the way he lives. 

I don't have a problem with vegans or any religion. But when you start forcing it on people or saying that it's better if you do this, that's when I have a problem. That was the only reason we were "bad" in that class.


----------



## Katy (Sep 17, 2011)

It upsets me when people think hand sanitizing replaces hand washing...:wacko:


----------



## Gray (Sep 17, 2011)

Speaking of steaks, when the wife and I got married last year we had our reception at Burton and Doyle's. Everyone still says its the best steak they ever had. I think the Filet Mignon was 16 oz's. My old boss who lives 4 hours away drives down every other month to eat there now.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Morning star has a bunch of yummy fake meats. The problem is maintaining a healthy doet. I am am.incredibly picky eater. For awhile i lived off chips and salsa and cheese fries.



If you don't eat meat why do you fake it?  Either eat meat or don't.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 17, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Well, you are what you eat!




What does that say about people who drink...


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Gorram it.




I can kill you with my brain.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 17, 2011)

medic417 said:


> If you don't eat meat why do you fake it?  Either eat meat or don't.



Im good at faking lots of stuff.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Im good at faking lots of stuff.



.......


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Im good at faking lots of stuff.




Come again?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 17, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Come again?



I'm guessing that would be one of them.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 17, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I'm guessing that would be one of them.








Ah, ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Katy (Sep 17, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I'm guessing that would be one of them.


:rofl:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 17, 2011)

You guys are dirty.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 17, 2011)

...and there's a problem with that?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You guys are dirty.



...but yet you persist in expressing the opinion that I should start dating KatGrl2003.   ^_^


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 17, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I can kill you with my brain.



She could kill you with... math?


Updating my NookColor to run Honeycomb... so many steps...


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 17, 2011)

Hook 'em? 

Yup. Hook 'em.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 17, 2011)

Gray said:


> Speaking of steaks, when the wife and I got married last year we had our reception at Burton and Doyle's. Everyone still says its the best steak they ever had. I think the Filet Mignon was 16 oz's. My old boss who lives 4 hours away drives down every other month to eat there now.



If you ever decide to renew your vows....


----------



## Sasha (Sep 17, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> ...but yet you persist in expressing the opinion that I should start dating KatGrl2003.   ^_^



Dont drag me into this piss off brown crap.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Dont drag me into this piss off brown crap.



I thought he got banned?


----------



## Katy (Sep 17, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I thought he got banned?


Brown ?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 17, 2011)

Using a friend to bait an ex friend is in rather poor taste I think.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 17, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Using a friend to bait an ex friend is in rather poor taste I think.



Agreed.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 17, 2011)

I missed something... What happened to brown?


----------



## Katy (Sep 17, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I missed something... What happened to brown?


I guess I did too...


----------



## Sasha (Sep 17, 2011)

Can we move on and stop trying to stir drama up?

Your drama queen has spoken. So it is spoken so it must be done.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 17, 2011)

Crazy rain in north Houston today!


----------



## Katy (Sep 17, 2011)

I love how people think there in control, _not_.  Sorry I like a clean space.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 17, 2011)

I am just amazed by homonyms!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 17, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I am just amazed by homonyms!



I read that as homo nymphs


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I read that as homo nymphs



LOL.  I thought someone would try and make a joke.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 17, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Using a friend to bait an ex friend is in rather poor taste I think.



I'm not baiting anyone.  Simply rather repeating what Sasha said to me.  I am happy to provide them with a transcript of Sasha and I's discussion.


If I wanted to bait Brown, I could simply post all of the things I have learn that call most of his posts on this forum into question.  Quite frankly, I wish nothing more than to be left alone by him for I do not have the time nor energy to deal with his brand of drama.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 17, 2011)

> Can we move on and stop trying to stir drama up?
> 
> Your drama queen has spoken. So it is spoken so it must be done.



Yes, your majesty.  As you command.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 17, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> If I wanted to bait Brown...



Thats it ... I'm never buying you lunch again! 

/majorly taking the piss (joking) in light of what we discussed and agreed between us

Glad all that ambiguity got cleared up and we are cool with each other

And no, this doesn't mean Brown is back, bbg please hold onto my hat.


----------



## exodus (Sep 17, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Thats it ... I'm never buying you lunch again!
> 
> /majorly taking the piss (joking) in light of what we discussed and agreed between us
> 
> ...



Now who are we (me) gonnna talk to in chat


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 17, 2011)

exodus said:


> Now who are we (me) gonnna talk to in chat



Andrew (aprz) will keep you company I'm sure.


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 17, 2011)

exodus said:


> Now who are we (me) gonnna talk to in chat



till I saw that I didnt know there was a chat.....but its dead.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 17, 2011)

Nah. I try to work it on my nights off.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 17, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Yes, your majesty.  As you command.



You know if someone could photoshop a tiara on to my icon that would be perfect.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll pass the request along to some of my friends who are photography majors to see what they can do. No promises though....


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 17, 2011)

Note to self: Never get the idea of putting together a position paper ever again.


----------



## Katy (Sep 17, 2011)

I love it when I am alone ^_^


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 17, 2011)

Floating in the pool at my condo winding down from a long day. Today. Had to solve the following conundrums.

1. Find a pc way to tell someone that getting a bloody nose from snorting too much hydrocodone is not a valid reason for abusing the 911 system.

2. How to lift a one legged man who had pooped his pants off the ground without getting ick all over me.

3. somehow manage to eat an entire baked potato the size of my thigh without falling into a carb coma.

I successfully managed to solve only 2 of these.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 17, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Floating in the pool at my condo winding down from a long day. Today. Had to solve the following conundrums.
> 
> 1. Find a pc way to tell someone that getting a bloody nose from snorting too much hydrocodone is not a valid reason for abusing the 911 system.
> 
> ...



Thus the long soak in the pool? Ewwww....


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 17, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Thus the long soak in the pool? Ewwww....



Actually I'm full of it I struck out on all three, and yes ewww indeed.


----------



## Youngin (Sep 17, 2011)

Start class on Monday. For a split second I thought tomorrow was Monday. I panicked. 

I'll probably panic again tomorrow night. :unsure:


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 17, 2011)

My new study room...


----------



## Katy (Sep 17, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> My new study room...


That's beautiful.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 18, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> My new study room...



Nice.

 Im having a picture from the wife's family farm made poster size to hang in my new office. The picture is around sunset looking out over the west Texas landscape. Its my happy place to get away from everything.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 18, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> My new study room...



Looks like a great place for mosquito bites


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 18, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Looks like a great place for mosquito bites


There's not much mosquitoes, or really flying bugs at all. The water itself is moving at a pretty decent clip.


----------



## Katy (Sep 18, 2011)

Electrolytes :wacko:


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 18, 2011)

Somehow I got talked into going to rockstar uproar at 3 am. It wasnt such a great idea at 8 this morning. Had an awesome time.though.......avenged sevenfold puts on a great show 
	
	



```

```


----------



## Katy (Sep 18, 2011)

People get off my back, kay ? ^_^


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 18, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> avenged sevenfold puts on a great show
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A7x!!!! They KILL it live. Seen em 3 times, wouldn't hesitate to go again if I get the opportunity.


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 18, 2011)

NVRob said:


> A7x!!!! They KILL it live. Seen em 3 times, wouldn't hesitate to go again if I get the opportunity.



It was the second time seeing three days grace and they rocked as usual. First time seeing A7x, seether, bullet for my valentine, and sevendust. Also got to see Hell or Highwater, Art of dying, escape the fate and Blacktide. Once I got passed the hangover it was pretty much the best day ever.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy said:


> People get off my back, kay ? ^_^



Then stop giving people an excuse to ride you like a sway backed mare.


----------



## Katy (Sep 18, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Then stop giving people an excuse to ride you like a sway backed mare.


Do you even know what I am referencing to ? No.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy said:


> Do you even know what I am referencing to ? No.



Well, I'm assuming it's the vast collection of times people have been riding your butt for all the pot stirring you've been doing as of late.  If that's not it, it damn well should be. The only person on this forum who should get away with that much controversy is me and that's only because, unlike some, I have the real EMS experience to back it up along with all the scientific underpinnings.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Lrs-aPUQZc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katy (Sep 18, 2011)

God thank you for Pringles.:wub:


----------



## Katy (Sep 18, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Well, I'm assuming it's the vast collection of times people have been riding your butt for all the pot stirring you've been doing as of late.  If that's not it, it damn well should be. The only person on this forum who should get away with that much controversy is me and that's only because I have the real EMS experience to back it up along with all the scientific underpinnings.


No, it isn't, but good guess. As to the pot stirring, people get mad because I have an opinion and voice is accordingly. As to the underlined, I don't know why. There are other people on this forum.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy said:


> No, it isn't, but good guess.


----------



## Katy (Sep 18, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>


Point?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

SOMEONE who shall remain nameless seems to have a personal objection to me sleeping.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> SOMEONE who shall remain nameless seems to have a personal objection to me sleeping.



Wasn't me, I'm sleeping.  :rofl:


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 18, 2011)

What's the difference between disagreement and objection?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 18, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> What's the difference between disagreement and objection?



3 letters.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 18, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> What's the difference between disagreement and objection?



Lets break down the words.

dis - to talk bad about someone for example your mommas so fat ........

agree - opposite of not agree

ment - common misspelling of mint, a tasty treat

ob - a doctor that delivers babies

ject - a typo should be jet a plane

ion - again a typo as well as bad grammar i.e.  I on internet


----------



## hippocratical (Sep 18, 2011)

Bzzzt


----------



## Gray (Sep 18, 2011)

Sooo, Pats win by 28 today? h34r:


----------



## medic417 (Sep 18, 2011)

Gray said:


> Sooo, Pats win by 28 today? h34r:



Nope they lost.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Nope they lost.



They lose. Just like you. You lose too.

Bummed. Tuesday plans are falling through, grrr.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> They lose. Just like you. You lose too.
> 
> Bummed. Tuesday plans are falling through, grrr.



I'm sorry told you its an emergency and thats why I have to cancel tuesday. h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

Harharhar.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> SOMEONE who shall remain nameless seems to have a personal objection to me sleeping.




Objection? Are you saying that we should be calling you while you sleep?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

No calls. No texts. Let me sleep please. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 18, 2011)

You texted me the other day... I still have to repay the favor at 3am.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> You texted me the other day... I still have to repay the favor at 3am.



Youre a liar i did not.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

Cheesy fiesta potatoes in a chalupa... Absolutely the most amazing thing ever.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 18, 2011)

I've got to say, I enjoy watching Moto-GP almost as much as F1.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Youre a liar i did not.



Oh, than you wouldn't mine me posting the phone number that was in such text, would you?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I've got to say, I enjoy watching Moto-GP almost as much as F1.



Get a job you bum 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Oh, than you wouldn't mine me posting the phone number that was in such text, would you?



I will write your phone number in the mens bathroom at the local gay/drag queen club if you do.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 18, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I've got to say, I enjoy watching Moto-GP almost as much as F1.



I enjoy Moto-GP more, as it's about the only racing I can stand.


But I also ride a motorcycle, so it's like porn to me.


Vrrom vroom.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I will write your phone number in the mens bathroom at the local gay/drag queen club if you do.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


Oh but I thought I was a liar?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Oh but I thought I was a liar?



You are i didnt text you at 3am and it was a mass number change text

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 18, 2011)

I didn't say you texted me at 3am, I just said I'd return the favor at 3am ^_^


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I didn't say you texted me at 3am, I just said I'd return the favor at 3am ^_^



You do and ill write your number in the womans restroom of the drag queen club

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You do and ill write your number in the womans restroom of the drag queen club
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Empty threats.  I texted you at like 1am a few months ago and caught the wrath of you for like, a day.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You do and ill write your number in the womans restroom of the drag queen club
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



It'll be more amorous phone calls than Linuss has gotten in the last six months. You might try it anyway .


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 18, 2011)

You be careful, usal.  You're moving within reasonable driving distance of me now.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Empty threats.  I texted you at like 1am a few months ago and caught the wrath of you for like, a day.



You really want to tempt me? I will put you on craigslist.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You really want to tempt me? I will put you on craigslist.



Favor shall be returned, missy!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

Text me at 3am and see what happens.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmedic (Sep 18, 2011)

I am so bored. Why won't these people call 911 for something good. On the bright side, 36 down 36 to go.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 18, 2011)

But 1am is still okay, right?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You are i didnt text you at 3am and it was a mass number change text
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




I guess I'm not important to get the mass number change text. 


Edit: and just in case this obvious oversight is rectified, I forgot my cell phone at home.


----------



## socalmedic (Sep 18, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I guess I'm not important to get the mass number change text.



Neither did I, we will have to start out own cool kids club.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

I am so mad i could throat punch a baby.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I am so mad i could throat punch a baby.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



There are laws about that young lady.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

medic417 said:


> There are laws about that young lady.



What can i say im a rebel

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> What can i say im a rebel
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 18, 2011)

The only reason to punch a baby is to tenderize the meat...


----------



## Gray (Sep 18, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Nope they lost.



Damn, up by 13 so far. I Wonder if they will get the haters going saying they are running the score up, lol.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 18, 2011)

Gray said:


> Damn, up by 13 so far. I Wonder if they will get the haters going saying they are running the score up, lol.



Philip Rivers is toying with them.  SD wins.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

Why does water have an expiration date?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 18, 2011)

Because chemicals can leach from the bottle into the water.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Why does water have an expiration date?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Because New Jersey has a law that requires all food that's sold in the state to have an expiration, and so instead of having different bottling practices for different states, they just date them all.



(I love History Channel ^_^  )


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

:rofl:

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Self portrait there Ms. Pickles?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

No thats a picture of anjel. Aka pickles

Thats her nickname where she works. I have inside sources that confirm it.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Sep 18, 2011)

UM NO. One person calls me that. 

It will not catch on! lol 

Damn you hotel, and damn you Tony Romo. You are ruining my team.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 18, 2011)

Look...

Just add water. ANd you have instant Sasha.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Look...
> 
> Just add water. ANd you have instant Sasha.



Aww, it's not nice to make fun of Biscuit like that.


----------



## Gray (Sep 18, 2011)

San Diego Chargers, more turnovers then a bakery. ^_^

In other news I heard we have Pickles and Biscuits now.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

What team is that pickles?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray (Sep 18, 2011)

I am not sure what team Pickles likes.


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 18, 2011)

I really want to get a sleeve or two, but I dont want to wear those stupid tan sleeves they make us wear to cover tattoos. Is it called a pantleg if you get your leg covered?


----------



## Gray (Sep 18, 2011)

I want half sleeves myself. Thinking one side Japanese one side Roman Catholic.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 18, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> I really want to get a sleeve or two, but I dont want to wear those stupid tan sleeves they make us wear to cover tattoos. Is it called a pantleg if you get your leg covered?



Just wear a long sleeve shirt.


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 18, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Just wear a long sleeve shirt.



Im not sure which is gonna be worse during the armpit season here in Indiana. However it would give me an excuse to trade in my shirts for some that actually fit


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 18, 2011)

Is there really such a thing as "armpit" season in Indiana?


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 18, 2011)

yeah summer


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have spent way too many hours rooting, un-rooting, and re-rooting my Nook Color.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 18, 2011)

Gray said:


> I am not sure what team Pickles likes.



Team Anjel thank you very much. 

And it was my fantasy football team. My opponent had Romo and it crushed me


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Team Anjel thank you very much.
> 
> And it was my fantasy football team. My opponent had Romo and it crushed me



Team Anjelica Pickles? I would root for that team. Is Cynthia on it? Did you verse Susie Carmichael?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 18, 2011)

You know, one of Didi's surnames was Kropotkin; all I can think of when I see that is troponin .... 

90's Nicktoons FTW


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 18, 2011)

One of my patients decided to try to "bring sexy back" in the back of the ambulance.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 18, 2011)

Can a nook no color get apps?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah it can you pay for them though

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Sep 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Yeah it can you pay for them though
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Yea I just didn't know if only the color one could.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Yeah it can you pay for them though
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Not when you root it to run Android like I had mine, then you just use the Android market. Then I "upgraded" to a newer version of Android, realized I couldn't use Netflix, and I've been trying to down-grade it again for about 20 hours now :rofl:

Oh, nook NO color... didn't see that. I dunno.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Yea I just didn't know if only the color one could.



Idk, pickles, good question!


----------



## Anjel (Sep 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Idk, pickles, good question!



Har Har Har


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nope, just checked on my Nook (not color). It comes with Chess and Sudoku, I don't see a way to get any other games or apps or anything on there


----------



## Sasha (Sep 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Har Har Har



:rofl:


----------



## socalemt123 (Sep 19, 2011)

Happy said:


> No, it isn't, but good guess. As to the pot stirring, people get mad because I have an opinion and voice is accordingly. As to the underlined, I don't know why. There are other people on this forum.



YES other people who also believe you are DRAMA. Take it elsewhere...It's the last thing we need in this forum.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 19, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> I really want to get a sleeve or two, but I dont want to wear those stupid tan sleeves they make us wear to cover tattoos. Is it called a pantleg if you get your leg covered?



Leg sleeve...

I have one. It's better for the tattoo to keep it out of the sun technically. 

Eventually tattoos will be more widely accepted, but until then good luck working with one without covering it.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ydZwkumSzGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm done with these past 2 weeks. Finished with the funeral, get home, feeling better, now both my partner and I coughing like crazy.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 19, 2011)

Road trip today to test for my medic...terrifying


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

I can't believe I woke up for this.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 19, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I can't believe I woke up for this.


Go on...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Go on...



Just kind of a general statement I'm afraid.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 19, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just kind of a general statement I'm afraid.



Sad


----------



## Sasha (Sep 19, 2011)

Darn you dispatch! Why must you tease me like this! We were soooo close to the hibachi.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 19, 2011)

You know those times when you have something that you need to do, or that you know will happen, and you really really really don't want it, yet you have no choice? It looks like this freight train roaring towards you at full throttle, and you know when it hits you you will never be the same, yet you simply cannot get out of the way cause you find out you are tied to the tracks. :-S

Yep.............. I hate it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You know those times when you have something that you need to do, or that you know will happen, and you really really really don't want it, yet you have no choice? It looks like this freight train roaring towards you at full throttle, and you know when it hits you you will never be the same, yet you simply cannot get out of the way cause you find out you are tied to the tracks. :-S
> 
> Yep.............. I hate it.



Yeah I filed an extension on my taxes too.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 19, 2011)

Wait taxes? Those are due again? 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Wait taxes? Those are due again?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Only for procrastinators.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 19, 2011)

Ughhhh new plans for tuesday ruined. Darnit.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 19, 2011)

I dont understand any of my partners jokes

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Anybody have a suggestion for a light weight (windbreaker type) jacket that looks semi uniformy. It can be red, or black. Everything I can find that's water resistant is super heavy.


----------



## Gray (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.copsplus.com/prodnum10485.php for the lightweight rain/wind jacket.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Gray said:


> http://www.copsplus.com/prodnum10485.php for the lightweight rain/wind jacket.



Thanks I'll add that to the list.

I was thinking I might be able to get away with this since it's the same color as our safety vests and I would mostly be wearing the jacket at MVA's anyway. 
http://www.froggtoggsraingear.com/HornyToadz.shtm


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Zomg, my patient has a legally owned gun on his person! Scene is unsafe, leave the firearm in the street!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 19, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Only for procrastinators.



Yup..... :-S


----------



## Sasha (Sep 19, 2011)

Im sleepy. And i dont want to do this call.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes please, brilliant lpns.... Let the pt shamble around on her fx'd hip.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Sep 19, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Yes please, brilliant lpns.... Let the pt shamble around on her fx'd hip.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Shamble around?

Is this some kind of jig?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Shamble around?
> 
> Is this some kind of jig?



Oh god zombies shamble! Sasha get out *get out now*!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 19, 2011)

I DID have a patient growl at me yesterday. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 19, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Shamble around?
> 
> Is this some kind of jig?



So you like to dance, pickles?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 19, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I DID have a patient growl at me yesterday.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I've had one bite me :/


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 19, 2011)

Who knew that cows sometimes go human tipping?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 19, 2011)

Hibachi or Del Taco. Choices choices.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Growling biting shambling old people does no one else see what's going on? *Medics are always the first to die!*


----------



## Anjel (Sep 19, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Growling biting shambling old people does no one else see what's going on? *Medics are always the first to die!*



*Send more medics*


----------



## Sasha (Sep 19, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> *Send more medics*



No that only feeds the zombies. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray (Sep 19, 2011)

Chat room is packed tonight.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 20, 2011)

My cable box is doing weird things. I bet it's haunted. This is bad, because I can't sleep in the quiet.


----------



## Katy (Sep 20, 2011)

So, Cardiologist cleared me so far, still have more tests to do though.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 20, 2011)

It's amazing what a little sleep will do for you when you are sick. I feel almost human today.


----------



## Katy (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, I'm in shock at how much my cousin has grown. I remember the day she was born. Does that mean I'm getting old?:sad:


----------



## Anjel (Sep 20, 2011)

Katy said:


> Wow, I'm in shock at how much my cousin has grown. I remember the day she was born. Does that mean I'm getting old?:sad:



Crazy how kids refuse to stay the same size


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 20, 2011)

Katy said:


> Wow, I'm in shock at how much my cousin has grown. I remember the day she was born. Does that mean I'm getting old?:sad:



Yup


----------



## Sasha (Sep 20, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Crazy how kids refuse to stay the same size



craaaazy how people can seem so familar


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 20, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Crazy how kids refuse to stay the same size


There's always the Ashley Treatment.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm going to Target. Wooooo Target.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 20, 2011)

So it looks as though I have secured employment in my quest to move from the rural wilds of East Texas to a larger metro area, and it appears my wife is making good progress as well.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 20, 2011)

Its almost glee time! Glee in an hour glee in an hour.


----------



## Gray (Sep 20, 2011)

I've never seen Glee. I am looking forward to the Office Thursday.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 20, 2011)

Glee is the best show ever. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 20, 2011)

Got an interview tomorrow... Anyone ever worked dispatch for amr? Im trying to figure out what to expect?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 20, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Got an interview tomorrow... Anyone ever worked dispatch for amr? Im trying to figure out what to expect?



To dispatch.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> To dispatch.



:rofl: As far as the testing portion of the interview..


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 20, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> :rofl: As far as the testing portion of the interview..



"medic 106 post Mo 52. Wait nevermind I lied. Post Jefferson 50. Wait uhhhh..... How does Washington and 10 sound?"


----------



## medic417 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Glee is the best show ever.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Glee is for sissy's.


----------



## Gray (Sep 20, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> :rofl: As far as the testing portion of the interview..


 I am not sure, but I would think it would be the same as any interview. Good luck.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 20, 2011)

"Tell me about a time you had to work with someone you disagreed with..."


----------



## Gray (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, First, there is this supermodel wanna-be chick. Yeah, okay, she is pretty hot, but damn she is completely useless. The girl is constantly fixing her hair or putting on makeup. She is extremely self-centered and has never once considered the needs or wants of anyone but herself....

The next chick is completely the opposite. She might even be one of the smartest people on the planet. Her career oppertunities are endless, and yet she is here with us. She is a zero on a scale of 1 to 10.

But the jewel of the crowd has got to be this stoner kid. And this guy is more than just your average pothead. In fact, he is baked before he comes to work, during work, and I'm sure after work. He probably hasn't been sober anytime in the last ten years, and he's only 22. He dresses like a beatnik throwback from the 1960's, and to make things worse, he brings his big butt dog to work. 

Every day I have to look at this huge Great Dane walk around half-stoned from the second-hand smoke. Hell, sometimes I even think it's trying to talk with its constant bellowing. Also, both of them are constantly hungry, requiring multiple stops to McDonalds and Burger King, every single fraking day.


Anyway, I drive these jerks around in my van and we solve mysteries.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> So it looks as though I have secured employment in my quest to move from the rural wilds of East Texas to a larger metro area, and it appears my wife is making good progress as well.





Awesome!  Now you have to move?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 20, 2011)

sasha said:


> *doctor who* is the best show ever.
> 
> Sent from lulu using tapatalk




ftfy


----------



## Anjel (Sep 20, 2011)

Gray said:


> Well, First, there is this supermodel wanna-be chick. Yeah, okay, she is pretty hot, but damn she is completely useless. The girl is constantly fixing her hair or putting on makeup. She is extremely self-centered and has never once considered the needs or wants of anyone but herself....
> 
> The next chick is completely the opposite. She might even be one of the smartest people on the planet. Her career oppertunities are endless, and yet she is here with us. She is a zero on a scale of 1 to 10.
> 
> ...



LMFAO You are aweome! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## silver (Sep 20, 2011)

new avatar


----------



## Anjel (Sep 20, 2011)

silver said:


> new avatar



aww doc


----------



## Katy (Sep 20, 2011)

silver said:


> new avatar


I love it, Doc.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 20, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Glee is for sissy's.



Its okay you know you love it 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Glee is the best show ever.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



No it's not......but it is pretty good.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 20, 2011)

Just checked out my nieces new ultrascope I got her for nursing school. Looks dorky as hell but you can hear crystal clear breath sounds through a shirt and comforter. I'm so getting one.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 20, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Awesome!  Now you have to move?



Yes, eventually. Right now I'll be staying with my mother-in-law on occasion, the commute from home is around 120 miles. 

Next up? Trying to sell the house...


----------



## Katy (Sep 20, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just checked out my nieces new ultrascope I got her for nursing school. Looks dorky as hell but you can hear crystal clear breath sounds through a shirt and comforter. I'm so getting one.


I've heard their awesome, guess I will have to try one out!


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 20, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just checked out my nieces new ultrascope I got her for nursing school. Looks dorky as hell but you can hear crystal clear breath sounds through a shirt and comforter. I'm so getting one.



I :wub: my Ultrascope.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 20, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I :wub: my Ultrascope.



I think its better than my partners Cardiology III, I just wish it didn't look so dorky.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Sep 20, 2011)

I got mess around with one a few weeks back, pretty amazing little piece of equipment from what i could tell.  

What's the down side of using one (besides looking like a pedophile)?  Sure as heck sounded better than my Littman.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 20, 2011)

Ya know, I'm glad to see some new blood around here from regularly posting new members.

But I've also had the thought that a lot of folks don't know what they don't know (much like myself at one point)... 

Anyway, glad to see the new people here and good luck along your journey through medicine generally and EMS specifically.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 20, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> I got mess around with one a few weeks back, pretty amazing little piece of equipment from what i could tell.
> 
> What's the down side of using one (besides looking like a pedophile)?  Sure as heck sounded better than my Littman.



The two downsides to my Maxiscope (three if you count sounding like a feminine hygine product) are:

1)The head comes off fairly easily

2)It's a tad bulky


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 20, 2011)

firefite said:


> "medic 106 post Mo 52. Wait nevermind I lied. Post Jefferson 50. Wait uhhhh..... How does Washington and 10 sound?"



Since I've been on both ends of the mic I'll be the cool dispatcher: "medic 338 have you eaten yet? No, okay go post arlington and vanburen and get some grub" haha ^_^ If only it was that easy..


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 20, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Since I've been on both ends of the mic I'll be the cool dispatcher: "medic 103 have you eaten yet? No, okay go post arlington and vanburen and get some grub" haha ^_^ If only it was that easy..



There are a couple dispatchers who have been out in the field. One dispatcher was involved in a bad accident while going code. Could not return to field work so now is a dispatcher. 

Wait I thought you said said cool dispatcher. If you want to be cool then you can't dispatch for riverside division haha. It's all about the Desert Cities :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Sep 20, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Since I've been on both ends of the mic I'll be the cool dispatcher: "medic 338 have you eaten yet? No, okay go post arlington and vanburen and get some grub" haha ^_^ If only it was that easy..



we have a dispatcher that does that when he can. He is fricken awesome!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 20, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> we have a dispatcher that does that when he can. He is fricken awesome!



We have slowly learned that we don't ask dispatch if we can stop and eat. We pretty much tell them "medic 107 we are code 7 (clear for meal) at Washington"


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 21, 2011)

firefite said:


> We have slowly learned that we don't ask dispatch if we can stop and eat. We pretty much tell them "medic 107 we are code 7 (clear for meal) at Washington"



Ya, I had to get in that habbit too when I was with my last service... Still, if i can... I'd like to try and treat the field crew right, It'll make my life easier if and when I make that transition from dispatch to an EMT out in the field. Especially considering how many friends I have in that division.  I'd like to pull an emt posistion, but I'm willing to do whatever the hell I can to get my foot in the door.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 21, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Ya, I had to get in that habbit too when I was with my last service... Still, if i can... I'd like to try and treat the field crew right, It'll make my life easier if and when I make that transition from dispatch to an EMT out in the field. Especially considering how many friends I have in that division.  I'd like to pull an emt posistion, but I'm willing to do whatever the hell I can to get my foot in the door.



It would make your life easier as a dispatcher also. There are many ways dispatch can mess with field employees but there also many ways field employees can mess with dispatch.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 21, 2011)

firefite said:


> It would make your life easier as a dispatcher also. There are many ways dispatch can mess with field employees but there also many ways field employees can mess with dispatch.



Oh ya... In my rideouts with AMR I've seen some memorable tactics :rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 21, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Oh ya... In my rideouts with AMR I've seen some memorable tactics :rofl:



Yeah AMR in Houston has it down to a kind of art.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2011)

My dispatcher tends to forget that we are people who need food every so often. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> My dispatcher tends to forget that we are people who need food every so often.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Maybe your dispatcher has seen your avatar do nothing but eat popcorn and figures you've had enough.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

Sitting up to keep an eye on the sick girlfriend....I hope she gets feeling better soon.  She's been so miserable the past couple of days.


----------



## Katy (Sep 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Sitting up to keep an eye on the sick girlfriend....I hope she gets feeling better soon.  She's been so miserable the past couple of days.


I hope she gets better soon.
Wow, what a day.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 21, 2011)

After losing internet for 3 hours, my Facebook changes to the new ultra-creeper layout.  

I hate it.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> After losing internet for 3 hours, my Facebook changes to the new ultra-creeper layout.
> 
> I hate it.



I can't tell if I should be angry at Facebook for making stupid stuff "top news" or at my friends for being boring...


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 21, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I can't tell if I should be angry at Facebook for making stupid stuff "top news" or at my friends for being boring...



Isn't there some saying about job security in EMS?  old people, and stupid people? :rofl:

It's not your responsibility to tell the world what you're doing every 10 seconds on Facebook.


----------



## Katy (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank goodness for my Kindle.


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 21, 2011)

I went and got all my books for my Eng 121 class today and it came to a whole $6.70. Its one book, Frankenstein of all books.


----------



## Katy (Sep 21, 2011)

Need caffeine!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 21, 2011)

I feel like I was hit by a freight train. I and another guy moved nearly 30,000 pounds of hay yesterday, by hand. :-S


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 21, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I feel like I was hit by a freight train. I and another guy moved nearly 30,000 pounds of hay yesterday, by hand. :-S



oh man good thing you're young that would kill me. Was it baled or roller?


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Glee is the best show ever.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I didn't get to see it. Have to wait til hulu gets it up


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I didn't get to see it. Have to wait til hulu gets it up



It really wasn't that great. 

Rachel totally ruined "You Can't Stop The Beat". She does that with a lot of songs.


----------



## silver (Sep 21, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> I went and got all my books for my Eng 121 class today and it came to a whole $6.70. Its one book, Frankenstein of all books.



Lucky, Some of my classes are $250+, though I am taking one that uses a free text book.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It really wasn't that great.
> 
> Rachel totally ruined "You Can't Stop The Beat". She does that with a lot of songs.



Also Quinn looks like she walked straight out of I Am Number 4. It feels like it's trying too hard... But Bieste was there. Yay Bieste!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm making sponge bob mac'n'cheesus.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 21, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> oh man good thing you're young that would kill me. Was it baled or roller?



80 pound square bales.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

"Rackauckas said officers delivered a barrage of blows to Thomas’ head  as he cried out for his father and told them, “I’m sorry.” He said  Ramos confronted Thomas with fists raised and the words, “These fists  are ready to (expletive) you up.”


 “Ramos instilled in that victim fear, a reasonable fear for his life,  that he was in danger and he was in danger by a police officer who  wanted to ‘(expletive) him up with his fists,’” Rackauckas said."
- http://www.ocregister.com/news/death-318074-thomas-district.html


The only sad things are that murder under the color of law is only 15 years and not a capital offense, and it took over 2 months to even bring charges. I'm willing to bet if a gang of 6 people brutally beat a police officer to death, it wouldn't take 2 months to bring charges.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> "Rackauckas said officers delivered a barrage of blows to Thomas&rsquo; head  as he cried out for his father and told them, &ldquo;I&rsquo;m sorry.&rdquo; He said  Ramos confronted Thomas with fists raised and the words, &ldquo;These fists  are ready to (expletive) you up.&rdquo;
> 
> 
> &ldquo;Ramos instilled in that victim fear, a reasonable fear for his life,  that he was in danger and he was in danger by a police officer who  wanted to &lsquo;(expletive) him up with his fists,&rsquo;&rdquo; Rackauckas said."
> ...



The murder is very sad but i have trouble wrapping my head around the fact that his father knew he was homeless and schizophrenic... What did he expect to happen? Eventually he was going to get hurt. He should have been in some kind of treatment program or home or something.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray (Sep 21, 2011)

So he earned his death by being homeless?


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 21, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Yes, eventually. Right now I'll be staying with my mother-in-law on occasion, the commute from home is around 120 miles.
> 
> Next up? Trying to sell the house...



Is that one way or round trip? Where will you be now?

And congrats. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Yes, eventually. Right now I'll be staying with my mother-in-law on occasion, the commute from home is around 120 miles.



Psh... need I remind you I have a 107 mile commute EACH WAY to my main station right now, for the past 10 months....

AND 170 mile commute each way to when I went to K-city for a month, and L-city for a few weeks, for FTO and the academy?



So shhh!!!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2011)

Gray said:


> So he earned his death by being homeless?



Not at all. The father wants to blame the cops and yeah its their fault. They beat him to death, they are totally responisble and that shouldnt of happened. but the father has an ounce of responsibility . He knew his mentally ill son was wandering the streets. He shouldnt have let that happen. 

He should have had his son in a treatment program or ALF. I cant imagine any parent in his right mind who would allow a mentally ill son or daughter to roam the streets. Its like sticking your hand in a fire and being shocked you got burned. You knew it was a dangerous situation.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Psh... need I remind you I have a 107 mile commute EACH WAY to my main station right now, for the past 10 months....
> 
> AND 170 mile commute each way to when I went to K-city for a month, and L-city for a few weeks, for FTO and the academy?
> 
> ...



You chose it why are you complaining

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You chose it why are you complaining
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



What complaint?



My commute should be cut down to ~10 miles in 2 weeks time


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

Gray said:


> So he earned his death by being homeless?


The chances of Sasha of all people suggesting that are about as good as my chances of being the newest moderator on here.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

> He should have had his son in a treatment program or ALF. I cant imagine any parent in his right mind who would allow a mentally ill son or daughter to roam the streets. Its like sticking your hand in a fire and being shocked you got burned. You knew it was a dangerous situation.



Given that there are no good state run programs to institutionalize these folks for life and the push from limp-wristed liberal wusses that dominate social services these days to switch to out-patient treatment (which has been demonstrated time and again not to work; re: the "lady who ate her baby" thread) committing him was not likely to happen.  Do you expect this family to go broke trying to pay for a private assisted living facility?  I can understand why they turned him out and left him to fend for himself on the street.  I can't say that I would not do the same to my own kid if she turned out this way.  There's a point in dealing with patients like this that is much like making the decision at the point in a code where further efforts are just excessive and costly wastes of time.  

Personally, I don't think this was murder or even manslaughter.  A little heavy-handed?  Yeah, probably.  However, I also believe this is a much better example of why we must go back to institutionalizing for life folks with intractable and incurable illnesses that render them a danger to themselves or others.  It's also a good example why one should always do what cops tell them to do.  The "victim" was at least partially culpable in his own death to some small degree.  He didn't deserve to be killed, but even severe schizos can learn from a good ol' fashioned *** beating.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2011)

Not even close to murder, let alone 2nd degree murder.


Manslaughter is pushing it, but let's be fair here, a fight is a fight.  If a patient fights me and I knocked them out with Versed or Ativan and they have an allergic reaction, no murder charges will stem from it.  Why is this any different?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Given that there are no good state run programs to institutionalize these folks for life and the push from limp-wristed liberal wusses that dominate social services these days to switch to out-patient treatment (which has been demonstrated time and again not to work; re: the "lady who ate her baby" thread) committing him was not likely to happen.  Do you expect this family to go broke trying to pay for a private assisted living facility?  I can understand why they turned him out and left him to fend for himself on the street.  I can't say that I would not do the same to my own kid if she turned out this way.  There's a point in dealing with patients like this that is much like making the decision at the point in a code where further efforts are just excessive and costly wastes of time.
> 
> Personally, I don't think this was murder or even manslaughter.  A little heavy-handed?  Yeah, probably.  However, I also believe this is a much better example of why we must go back to institutionalizing for life folks with intractable and incurable illnesses that render them a danger to themselves or others.  It's also a good example why one should always do what cops tell them to do.  The "victim" was at least partially culpable in his own death to some small degree.  He didn't deserve to be killed, but even severe schizos can learn from a good ol' fashioned *** beating.



There is government funded insurance like medicaid that could help pay for it. 

You arent an example of thr average parent. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Not even close to murder, let alone 2nd degree murder.
> 
> 
> Manslaughter is pushing it, but let's be fair here, a fight is a fight.  If a patient fights me and I knocked them out with Versed or Ativan and they have an allergic reaction, no murder charges will stem from it.  Why is this any different?



They continued beating him after he stopped moving. How is that NOT anything short of at least manslaughter?

Six men beating on one. That is incredibly inappropriate.
Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 21, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Is that one way or round trip? Where will you be now?
> 
> And congrats.
> 
> ...



One way. We'll end up in the DFW metroplex, just not sure where, depends on how things settle over the next few months. I was seriously looking at your area of the state at one point but the doors just opened in DFW


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> They continued beating him after he stopped moving. How is that NOT anything short of at least manslaughter?
> 
> Six men beating on one. That is incredibly inappropriate.
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Sasha...Police aren't supposed to fight fair, they fight to win.

That's why they have TASERs, batons, pepper spray, handguns and other tools at their disposal.  




usalsfyre said:


> just not sure where,



My area ^_^


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Sasha... when you fight for your life, you don't fight fair.  You fight to win.
> 
> That's why police have TASERs, batons, pepper spray, handguns and other tools at their disposal.
> 
> ...



Six men against one man who is running away and going "I'm sorry I'm sorry" who STOPS MOVING is not a fight for your life, it's police brutality.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

> There is government funded insurance like medicaid that could help pay for it.



Yeah, and they will be out the door as soon as their meds reach therapeutic levels.  



> You arent an example of thr average parent.



You aren't an example of an average medic either.  Then again I would wager my attitude is rather commonplace among parents, otherwise why would there be so many young homeless folks with severe mental illness?



> They continued beating him after he stopped moving.



Allegedly. I don't view it as any different than Mozambique drilling someone who breaks into my house.  They may well be on the ground but I'll be damned if I'm going to chance them getting back up.  Since I figure that you are ignorant as to what I am specifically talking about: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozambique_Drill



> How is that NOT anything short of at least manslaughter?



Depends on why they were doing it.  If he gave them a reason to use deadly force, it's not manslaughter.  





> Six men beating on one. That is incredibly inappropriate.



There's no such thing as a fair fight.  Personally, until I see video of what actually transpired, I almost always side with the police.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Six men against one man who is running away and going "I'm sorry I'm sorry" who STOPS MOVING is not a fight for your life, it's police brutality.



Again, you don't fight fair, you fight to win, regardless of circumstances.   I've fought patients high on PCP where it took 11 of us to finally come out on top.



Your average civilian, who has no experience in such situations:  "That's brutality!"

Your average cop/Paramedic/Firefighter, who HAVE been in such situations:  "That's making sure I win and don't get hurt"


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

> Six men against one man who is running away and going "I'm sorry I'm sorry"



Source for that?  I saw no mention of that in the linked article.  The only thing the perp is cited as having said was "Start swinging dude" to the officer.  I don't care if you're mentally ill and staring down a cop or a 90 year old paraplegic, you have to be pretty stupid to give someone carte blanche to kick your ***.  Darwin might have gotten it right after all....

Also, it sounds like it was two against one and the other four officers were simply on scene.  Why not criticize the bystanders for not intervening?  They are just as culpable as the other officers who apparently did nothing wrong if we're going by your standard.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2011)

Plus, TASE away. Anyone stupid enough to fight an officer deserves to ride the lightning for a very long time.



But NOO, just because they scream in pain, it HAS to be cruel and unusual!  I've been tased, it hurt, yet it would make me comply as a criminal.  If you continue to fight after the first shock, enjoy the beating, you deserve it.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

> Again, you don't fight fair, you fight to win, regardless of circumstances. I've fought patients high on PCP where it took 11 of us to finally come out on top.



Eh....that's the point where you just shoot the :censored::censored::censored::censored:er and be done with it.  A police action shooting investigation tends to be shorter than the comparable investigation for a protracted restraint scenario.  At least the ballistics will allow you to determine where people were actually standing.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

> But NOO, just because they scream in pain, it HAS to be cruel and unusual! I've been tased, it hurt, yet it would make me comply as a criminal. If you continue to fight after the first shock, enjoy the beating, you deserve it.



Amen.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Eh....that's the point where you just shoot the :censored::censored::censored::censored:er and be done with it.  A police action shooting investigation tends to be shorter than the comparable investigation for a protracted restraint scenario.  At least the ballistics will allow you to determine where people were actually standing.



A couple of weeks ago we were sent to check out a person dumb enough to fight 6 cops and grab on of the officers TASERs.  A Trooper jammed his handgun right to his temple until he dropped it.   Guy deserved every nick, cut, and bruise on him, and infact, is lucky his brains didn't end up in the middle of the road from being shot.


Cops are allowed, and have been cleared for using, lethal force on people who possess an officers TASER.


----------



## Gray (Sep 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Not even close to murder, let alone 2nd degree murder.
> 
> 
> Manslaughter is pushing it, but let's be fair here, a fight is a fight.  If a patient fights me and I knocked them out with Versed or Ativan and they have an allergic reaction, no murder charges will stem from it.  Why is this any different?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2011)

Gray said:


>



Yeah. I'm gonna bow out of this because you can't convince Linuss that a police officer has ever been wrong in their life and trying to is like beating your head against a brick wall.


----------



## Gray (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't disagree the man should of been placed into custody. But running a police state and blatantly killing the man was overboard. No less, while other officers watched. Did you even read the entire article?

He lifted his fists to Kelly Thomas and he said, 'You see my fist? Now they're getting to ready to 'f' you up,'" Rackauckas told reporters, using "f" instead of the full profanity.

http://www.cnn.com/2011/09/21/justice/california-homeless-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## BandageBrigade (Sep 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> six men beating on one. That is incredibly inappropriate.
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Any cop who fights a 1 on 1 fair fight should no longer be working as a cop. Fight to win. There is nothing macho about being able to go one on one with a subject. you do what you have to to make sure you and your partner are going home that night.
Edit: I make this statement as a generality and without reading the article or any knowledge of the case.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 21, 2011)

Without seeing what actually transpired, I would have to agree with Linuss in the LEOs probably handled the situation as they saw fit.

However, I am not closed minded to the idea that there could have been police brutality.

But do any of us really know?  Its all speculation.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

> Yeah. I'm gonna bow out of this because you can't convince Linuss that a police officer has ever been wrong in their life and trying to is like beating your head against a brick wall.



Well, you really don't have much of a stance other than saying that the officers were obviously wrong without providing much evidence to support your contention.  You weren't there, none of us were and likely the prosecutions have more to do with avoiding/minimizing any lawsuit against the city and keeping the uproar to a minimum for the sake of the city's leadership than any real interest in 'justice' for the perp in this case.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> The murder is very sad but i have trouble wrapping my head around the fact that his father knew he was homeless and schizophrenic... What did he expect to happen? Eventually he was going to get hurt. He should have been in some kind of treatment program or home or something.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




...and that somehow excuses the actions of the officer? Gee, I wonder what would happen if I walked up to an officer and said, " 'You see my fist? Now they're getting to ready to 'f' you up,' and then got 5 of my friends and I to beat the officer to death, I don't think it's going to take over a month and a half for me to get charged. 

As far as Kelly Thomas being homeless, what do you expect the family to do, lock him in his room?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> He should have had his son in a treatment program or ALF.



What's preventing him from signing out from the treatment program or ALF? Being homeless doesn't quite fall to the level of "gravely disabled."


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Plus, TASE away. Anyone stupid enough to fight an officer deserves to ride the lightning for a very long time.



Citizens have the right to protect themselves from police officers. By blatantly and directly threatening to batter Kelly Thomas, Officer Ramos gave up any authority of the law to force Thomas to do anything. When an officer puts an undue fear for their own life in someone's mind in this manner, it's not resisting arrest, it's self defense.

Oh, and they did taze him, and then the officer being charged with involuntary manslaughter decided to use his tazer as a boxing glove and Thomas's face as a punching bag. That's not "riding the lightening," that's an officer who's nothing better than a thug and who deserves to be thrown in general population for a very long time (I'm waiting for the civil rights violation charges coming from the FBI on this one).


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2011)

The caption on one of the pictures here: http://www.ocregister.com/articles/-310771--.html?pic=2 says an eyewitness stated "Witness Mark Turgeon says he saw the "out of control" physical altercation from about 25 feet away. He said two officers were on top of Thomas, then two others came and shot him with an electronic stun gun. Two more officers showed up and started beating him, Turgeon said. "He wasn't moving anymore," Turgeon said. "He wasn't resisting. He was face-down and they were beating him on the back of the head.""

He's not moving, he's not fighting.. that is not a fight for your life that is police brutality. Plain and simple. That is manslaughter at the very least.

A person on the ground who is not threatening you is NOT a threat. 

Also earlier in the slide show it states that he was hit in the leg by a police officer and he RAN AWAY.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> What's preventing him from signing out from the treatment program or ALF? Being homeless doesn't quite fall to the level of "gravely disabled."



The fact he had schizophrenia?

I never said it excused the actions of the cops. Are you even reading the thread?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

Press conference where the DA laid out what happened and the charges.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmCzIFmLL20[/youtube]




Sasha said:


> Also earlier in the slide show it states that he was hit in the leg by a police officer and he RAN AWAY.



Which I don't blame him when an officer made a clear threat absent provocation to turn his face into a mashed potato.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> The fact he had schizophrenia?
> 
> I never said it excused the actions of the cops. Are you even reading the thread?




By putting the blame for his death, even an ounce, on anyone but Ramos, who needlessly invokes a fight under the color of authority that resulted in a death, on anyone but those involved in the altercation is excusing, even if only an ounce, the actions of the police. 

Last time I checked, right, wrong, or indifferent, a mere diagnosis of schizophrenia does not institutionalize a person.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2011)

Dude I am on YOUR side... The ones you need to be arguing with is Linuss and usaf, not me.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> , Turgeon said. "He wasn't moving anymore," Turgeon said. "He wasn't resisting. He was face-down and they were beating him on the back of the head.""


Sorry, civilians suck at being eye-wtinesses.  This has been proven time and time again.  Therefor, pardon me for taking their statements at face value.






JPINFV said:


> Oh, and they did taze him, and then the officer being charged with involuntary manslaughter decided to use his tazer as a boxing glove and Thomas's face as a punching bag.


Wait, you're telling me that's wrong?

So, how is TASING someone ok, hitting them with an asp ok, but combining the two is wrong?


If someone is unaffected by a TASER, the only two options left are beating the snot out of them, and lethal force.





> Also earlier in the slide show it states that he was hit in the leg by a police officer and he RAN AWAY.



So... because someone runs away, police shouldn't do their job?  What about the fleeing felon rule? You against that, too?





For those of you who lack a degree in criminal justice: Just because someones been indicted, doesn't mean they committed a crime.  The whole purpose of a trial is to prove they committed a crime.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Sorry, civilians suck at being eye-wtinesses.  This has been proven time and time again.  Therefor, pardon me for taking their statements at face value.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. I'm against police brutality.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2011)

When brutality is proven, I'll side with you.



But beating someone fighting you doesn't instantly translate to brutality.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2011)

Lethal force is supposed to be when there is a lethal threat, not a guy on the ground not moving or resisting anymore.

That is inappropriate amounts of force for the threat being presented.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> When brutality is proven, I'll side with you.
> 
> 
> 
> But beating someone fighting you doesn't instantly translate to brutality.



Beating someone who is on the ground, not moving is not a fight.. It's jumping someone.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Lethal force is supposed to be when there is a lethal threat, not a guy on the ground not moving or resisting anymore.
> 
> That is inappropriate amounts of force for the threat being presented.



You neither were there to see if he was moving or not, nor have you been trained on the use of force continuum to deem when it is or is not called for.





You keep saying he wasn't moving.  The only 'evidence' you have of this is a bystanders words, no actual video proof.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

> Last time I checked, right, wrong, or indifferent, a mere diagnosis of schizophrenia does not institutionalize a person.



It should given how many of them are non-compliant with therapy rendering themselves a danger to themselves or others.



> When brutality is proven, I'll side with you.



Likewise.  A press conference by an elected official pandering to his constituency is not proof of guilt.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

> Beating someone who is on the ground, not moving is not a fight.. It's jumping someone.



Unless there's a video that's been released, you don't know that he wasn't moving for definite. 



> Lethal force is supposed to be when there is a lethal threat, not a guy on the ground not moving or resisting anymore.



Right...they should have had the smarts to shoot him while he was still resisting.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2011)

Let's look back at Rodney King.


A guy who fled from police, had a violent criminal record, was drunk as a skunk, and fought police.  He lost the fight, as all criminals should.





Yet the way it's thought of nowadays by your average person, he was some innocent black guy pulled out of his car at gunpoint and beaten for flicking off a cop.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Wait, you're telling me that's wrong?



When it's a result of an unncessary escalation of force created only by the officer which results in the victim looking like this, and ultimately causing the victim's death, yes it's wrong. If a man in Georgia can be executed for killing an officer with no physical evidence and the majority of the witnesses recanting their testimony, an officer who creates a situation that results in a death of the victim, such as in a case like this, should be a capital offense, and the perpetrator should be executed in his police uniform. Police do not get to beat random homeless guys to a pulp because they want to. 




> So... because someone runs away, police shouldn't do their job?
> 
> What about the fleeing felon rule? You against that, too?



There's a difference between a felon fleeing, and the police needlessly threatening an individual to the point that it, in the words of the DA, "[instills] a reasonable fear that the officers were going to unlawfully cause serious physical harm to him." Police officers do not get a blank check regarding force, and when they step over that line, the citizens have the right to protect themselves, with force if need be.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

> For those of you who lack a degree in criminal justice: Just because someones been indicted, doesn't mean they committed a crime. The whole purpose of a trial is to prove they committed a crime



Depends....I tend to give the benefit of the doubt to those who otherwise are trustworthy (cops, etc) but tend to assume guilt in those who have the propensity to be guilty (prior convictions, resisted arrest, called a press conference with Al Sharpton or Jesse Jackson, etc).


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> When brutality is proven, I'll side with you.
> 
> 
> 
> But beating someone fighting you doesn't instantly translate to brutality.



So when Ramos is convicted, we can expect you to agree? Does this translate to everyone else, or just when police officers break the law?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Depends....I tend to give the benefit of the doubt to those who otherwise are trustworthy (cops, etc) but tend to assume guilt in those who have the propensity to be guilty (prior convictions, resisted arrest, called a press conference with Al Sharpton or Jesse Jackson, etc).



You do realize that Ron Thomas, Kelly's father, is a retired sheriffs deputy?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

> So when Ramos is convicted, we can expect you to agree?



If he's convicted, yes.....there's always the chance the jury will either believe the cops or will simply nullify the charges and write all this off as justifiable to rid the world of another criminal.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> You do realize that Ron Thomas, Kelly's father, is a retired sheriffs deputy?



Because having a good parents means it's impossible to have a bad kid.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

This is going to get really interesting, then, when they do release the transit center security camera footage. It's supposed to be rather graphic.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> If he's convicted, yes.....there's always the chance the jury will either believe the cops or will simply nullify the charges and write all this off as justifiable to rid the world of another criminal.



Kelly Thomas was a criminal? What crimes has he been convicted of in relation to his death? For someone who wants to give the police all the benefit of the doubt, where's Kelly's benefit of the doubt?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Because having a good parents means it's impossible to have a bad kid.



What evidence do you have that he was a bad kid?


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> What evidence do you have that he was a bad kid?



Never said he was.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> You do realize that Ron Thomas, Kelly's father, is a retired sheriffs deputy?



I don't care if he's John Paul II back from the grave.  He should understand where his son screwed up by resisting and challenging the officers in question.  I'd say he could have done a better job raising his kid too (which is my normal response to people whose poor parenting results in their children turning out as criminals) but unfortunately the diagnosis of schizophrenia tends to lend this case to the "We'll never know the family's true culpability" in all of this file.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Never said he was.



You implied it by bringing it up. What's stopping cops from being bad that they deserve benefit of the doubt not afforded to everyone else?


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> You implied it by bringing it up



And you implied he wasn't culpable of a crime because his dad is a former LEO.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I don't care if he's John Paul II back from the grave.  He should understand where his son screwed up by resisting and challenging the officers in question.  I'd say he could have done a better job raising his kid too (which is my normal response to people whose poor parenting results in their children turning out as criminals) but unfortunately the diagnosis of schizophrenia tends to lend this case to the "We'll never know the family's true culpability" in all of this file.




So the police get a blank check when it comes to force on scene? If a police officer walks up and punches you for no reason, you're really going to simply say, "Please sir, may I have another?"


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

> Kelly Thomas was a criminal? What crimes has he been convicted of in relation to his death? For someone who wants to give the police all the benefit of the doubt, where's Kelly's benefit of the doubt?



See the post above that says that people who are normally otherwise trustworthy tend to have a better time convincing me of their innocence/getting the benefit of the doubt.  Unfortunately, he didn't live long enough to serve time for whatever he was involved with that got him detained.  I like to play odds so let's play the odds that he's a schizo and has a criminal record.  That's better than most you'll see at a casino or horse track.



> This is going to get really interesting, then, when they do release the transit center security camera footage. It's supposed to be rather graphic.


]

Most beatings, at least when done correctly, are.  If the person on the receiving end doesn't learn a permanent indelible lesson from it, you're not trying hard enough.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> And you implied he wasn't culpable of a crime because his dad is a former LEO.



Strictly because you said that police are essentially holy and incapable of committing a crime.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah cause there is no such thing as a bad cop.

Or six.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Most beatings, at least when done correctly, are.  If the person on the receiving end doesn't learn a permanent indelible lesson from it, you're not trying hard enough.



The job of the police is not to meet out lessons. This is not Judge Dread, the police are not judge, jury, executioner in a free country.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Strictly because you said that police are essentially holy and incapable of committing a crime.



Never said that, nor implied it.   However, when compared to the general population, your average officer is less likely to commit major crimes.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Likewise.  A press conference by an elected official pandering to his constituency is not proof of guilt.



So the DA is lying about what the audio recording and video cameras captured? After all, what reason do the suspects (police officers) have to lie?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

> Or six.



Two, who may or may not be guilty and may well just be scapegoats for the DA trying to get a bonus for reelection whenever that comes up.  The other four were cleared of wrongdoing.  It's like saying that you're sitting there munching popcorn and your partner gets busted with crack in his pocket.  Do you deserve to go to jail with him?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

> The job of the police is not to meet out lessons. This is not Judge Dread, the police are not judge, jury, executioner in a free country.



If you resist them trying to do their job, sometimes they have to be.  Dealing with criminals is a lot like the movie _Roadhouse_: Be nice until it's time not to be nice.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> The other four were cleared of wrongdoing.



"Cleared" and "not charged yet" are two very different things.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The job of the police is not to meet out lessons. This is not Judge Dread, the police are not judge, jury, executioner in a free country.



You as an EMS provider should know you don't always have the luxury of time nor forethought in the field.  Sometimes decisions just have to be made on the spot.


Especially when that includes being in the middle of a fist fight with someone who may or may not want to kill you.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So the DA is lying about what the audio recording and video cameras captured? After all, what reason do the suspects (police officers) have to lie?



Or skewing it.  I can spin stuff I have heard you say to make you look like a total psycho if I should so choose even though a lot of it was entirely innocent and simply the way we talk.  

Until those tapes are released (if they are released) we will not be able to adequately judge what really happened.  I find it funny that you're willing to give the benefit of the doubt to a suspect but not to our own colleagues.  The burden of proof is on the person making the extraordinary claim and it hasn't been met thus far so far as I am concerned.  All that came out was a bunch of supposition and hearsay.  Let's give our brothers in blue the benefit of the doubt until definitively proven otherwise.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> If you resist them trying to do their job, sometimes they have to be.  Dealing with criminals is a lot like the movie _Roadhouse_: Be nice until it's time not to be nice.




Then, when the police step out of bounds, such as telling a suspect who is relatively complying with orders, that his "fists are getting ready to f*** you up," and by crossing the line to making a declaration of intent to dole out undue violence and use undue force, the lessons met out to them needs to be severe. 

Once again, citizens have every right to defend themselves against unreasonable and undue force. That right includes the right to use deadly force if need be.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2011)

wtf good is online banking when you log on and "The requested service is temporarily unavailable. Please try later." for three friggin days.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> You as an EMS provider should know you don't always have the luxury of time nor forethought in the field.  Sometimes decisions just have to be made on the spot.



I am a citizen of this country, and the police do not have the luxury of trampling on our rights to make their job easier. This includes the protection under the law from suffering undue force at the hands of the police. The police do not get the luxury of a do over, nor do they have the luxury of saying "opps, my bad" when their actions needlessly escalate the situation. 




> Especially when that includes being in the middle of a fist fight with someone who may or may not want to kill you.



There is no evidence that Kelly Thomas threw any punches.

There is no evidence that the officers feared for their lives.

If the officers feared for their lives, why was Kelly Thomas never patted down for weapons ("Terry search")?

Why does the Ramos' s tactical mistakes, if he truly feared for his life, justify the death of Thomas?

Is it more likely that a veteran officer feared for his life, but made several basic tactical mistakes in handling the situation, or that the veteran officer never actually feared for his life?


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2011)

I honestly cannot put it any better than Paul Harvey:

"He must be able to whip two men twice his size and half his age without damaging his uniform, and without being brutal.  If you hit him, he's a coward, if he hits you, he's a bully."




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgrjuyn5e1k&feature=mh_lolz&list=FLon5exSp77IvoJTqVL8ZCNA[/youtube]


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

> such as telling a suspect who is relatively complying with orders



To paraphrase my first sergeant, "You either are doing what I tell you to do or you are not.  The first will get you a beer at the end of the day.  The second will get you my size 13 boot up your ***.  Now which is it?".  There's no such thing as relatively complying with a direct order especially from someone with a gun, taser, baton, handcuffs, pepper spray and a trained attack dog a radio call away. 



> that his "fists are getting ready to f*** you up," and by crossing the line to making a declaration of intent to dole out undue violence and use undue force, the lessons met out to them needs to be severe.



I've told plenty of people to :censored::censored::censored::censored: down, shut up or I was going to kick their teeth down their throat.  I've only had to resort to violence a handful of times.  Telling someone you're going to :censored::censored::censored::censored: them up and actually doing it are two different things.  It's just a form of motivation this guy's addled brain couldn't comprehend.  That's not the officer's fault that the guy decided to taunt and provoke him.  



> Once again, citizens have every right to defend themselves against unreasonable and undue force.



But we have indications that he provoked the officer and was resisting by the DA's own admissions.  I can't say I don't believe the guy didn't deserve a thumping.  It just got a tad bit out of hand.  Death in custody is not all that uncommon with restrained subjects and this isn't anything that makes the hair go up on the back of my neck as terribly wrong.  However, it may have to do something with the game of social triage I tend to perform as I deal with people and situations.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Until those tapes are released (if they are released) we will not be able to adequately judge what really happened.  I find it funny that you're willing to give the benefit of the doubt to a suspect but not to our own colleagues.  The burden of proof is on the person making the extraordinary claim and it hasn't been met thus far so far as I am concerned.  All that came out was a bunch of supposition and hearsay.  Let's give our brothers in blue the benefit of the doubt until definitively proven otherwise.



I find it hard that the justification regarding an action that resulted in a victim looking like the following, and ultimately resulting in his death, is somehow not extraordinary.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

> The police do not get the luxury of a do over, nor do they have the luxury of saying "opps, my bad" when their actions needlessly escalate the situation.



Why should the criminal get the opportunity for a do over?  The life of a cop is much more valuable than that of a schizophrenic in terms of what they take versus give to society.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

Eh.  Do what the cops tell you, keep your hands where they can see them and be respectful.  I've dealt with (in a professional capacity) some really rotten cops in my day (google "Dave Bisard") and never had a problem.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> To paraphrase my first sergeant, "You either are doing what I tell you to do or you are not.  The first will get you a beer at the end of the day.  The second will get you my size 13 boot up your ***.  Now which is it?".  There's no such thing as relatively complying with a direct order especially from someone with a gun, taser, baton, handcuffs, pepper spray and a trained attack dog a radio call away.



So, taking it to a logical extreme, if the police beat up a retarded kid because the retarded kid isn't complying, then it's fully justifiable? When dealing with a person who is known to have a mental illness, you can't expect the same level of compliance as someone who doesn't have a mental illness.





> I've told plenty of people to :censored::censored::censored::censored: down, shut up or I was going to kick their teeth down their throat.  I've only had to resort to violence a handful of times.  Telling someone you're going to :censored::censored::censored::censored: them up and actually doing it are two different things.  It's just a form of motivation this guy's addled brain couldn't comprehend.  That's not the officer's fault that the guy decided to taunt and provoke him.



So I should be able to walk up to a police officer and tell him I'm going to kick his teeth in. What's good for the goose is good for the gander. It is completely the fault of the officer that he ultimately engaged in force needlessly, regardless of any taunting. They're police officers, not school yard bullies. 





> But we have indications that he provoked the officer and was resisting by the DA's own admissions.  I can't say I don't believe the guy didn't deserve a thumping.  It just got a tad bit out of hand.  Death in custody is not all that uncommon with restrained subjects and this isn't anything that makes the hair go up on the back of my neck as terribly wrong.  However, it may have to do something with the game of social triage I tend to perform as I deal with people and situations.



So, again, the police get a blank check when it comes to force?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Why should the criminal get the opportunity for a do over?  The life of a cop is much more valuable than that of a schizophrenic in terms of what they take versus give to society.




I'm sorry you feel that being schizophrenic is worthy of being beaten to death by the police.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

For those siding with the police, does the fact that the police didn't even put the officers involved on administrative leave until almost a month afterwards (when it finally hit the media) and that, strangely enough, the chief is "out on disability" all of a sudden not smell rotten? Isn't it strange that the officers got to write their report while watching the video, something that the other witnesses didn't have a chance to do? 

Something smells rotten, and it's not the dead homeless schizophrenic dude.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

> So, taking it to a logical extreme, if the police beat up a retarded kid because the retarded kid isn't complying, then it's fully justifiable?



Depends.  How big is the retarded kid?  As someone who's been thrown across the room by an autistic with enough force to dent the wall, I tend to have little empathy for the idea of someone being given free reign simply because they are defective.  Even an elephant- which is smarter than a lot of the people of both the retarded and criminal ilk- can expect a swift end at the end of high-power rifle once it becomes violent. 



> It is completely the fault of the officer that he ultimately engaged in force needlessly,



We don't know that it was needless.  We don't know what really happened.  The burden of proof is with the folks making the outlandish claim which is that the schizo was more stable than the cops.  



> So I should be able to walk up to a police officer and tell him I'm going to kick his teeth in. What's good for the goose is good for the gander



Yeah, but my point was that it's really :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing stupid to do that to someone who is likely bigger, stronger and better armed than you.  You could do it but you should also expect to get your face bounced off the ground at least once regardless of what the bigger, stronger and better armed dude gets paid for.  Isn't freedom grand?


----------



## Gray (Sep 21, 2011)

So if 2 people jump and beat a person to death, and 4 friends of theirs stand there they would be charged with accessory, 4 cops do it and they are let go? 

My concerns that more and more police departments have become militant in nature and course, have become a reality. When a Citizen of the United States is treated in such a manner, you should be worried. For if 1 link in freedom is broken, more shall follow.

They had every right to use the correct level of force to bring the suspect in. The Police are not judge, jury and executioner.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

> For those siding with the police, does the fact that the police didn't even put the officers involved on administrative leave until almost a month afterwards (when it finally hit the media) and that, strangely enough, the chief is "out on disability" all of a sudden not smell rotten?



Not really.  If you're looking for a conspiracy at the hands of the police, it looks fishy but if you look at it the other way, it tends to read just like the city government went looking for scapegoats to minimize the massive lawsuit that will no doubt result from all of this.



> I'm sorry you feel that being schizophrenic is worthy of being beaten to death by the police.



Never said that....I just said that all other things being equal I'm going to save the cop's *** first.  It was a statement of triage, nothing more and nothing less.



> Something smells rotten, and it's not the dead homeless schizophrenic dude.



Must have had a good embalmer then.  Most of them smell better after embalming anyhow.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Depends.  How big is the retarded kid?  As someone who's been thrown across the room by an autistic with enough force to dent the wall, I tend to have little empathy for the idea of someone being given free reign simply because they are defective.  Even an elephant- which is smarter than a lot of the people of both the retarded and criminal ilk- can expect a swift end at the end of high-power rifle once it becomes violent.


Elephant!=Human? 

Yes, the 130 lb schizophrenic homeless dude is so going to throw the police officer against a wall. 




> We don't know that it was needless.  We don't know what really happened.  The burden of proof is with the folks making the outlandish claim which is that the schizo was more stable than the cops.



So the DA, who's seen the video evidence, heard the police audio recordings, and has seen the corner's report is making an outlandish claim? 





> Yeah, but my point was that it's really :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing stupid to do that to someone who is likely bigger, stronger and better armed than you.  You could do it but you should also expect to get your face bounced off the ground at least once regardless of what the bigger, stronger and better armed dude gets paid for.  Isn't freedom grand?


I love how the police, apparently, haven't evolved from a school yard bully, and you're fine with that.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

> 4 friends of theirs stand there they would be charged with accessory


'

It takes a little more than being a witness to be charged as an accessory in most jurisdictions. 



> When a Citizen of the United States is treated in such a manner, you should be worried. For if 1 link in freedom is broken, more shall follow.



Which is why I really like my passport.  If this place gets too :censored::censored::censored::censored:ed up, I'll just bail. Contrary to what we are brainwashed to believe this place isn't that much better (and never really has been) than most of the rest of the First World.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

> Yes, the 130 lb schizophrenic homeless dude is so going to throw the police officer against a wall.



I was 180 lbs footballer and got thrown by a 120 lb autistic because I didn't just take his *** down when I should have because I was trying to be nice.  Size doesn't mean crap in a fight especially if someone has a reduced capacity for pain sensation or is on G-d only knows what sort of recreational pharmaceuticals.  Due to the delay in autopsy, we'll likely never know what he was actually on, if anything.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

> I love how the police, apparently, haven't evolved from a school yard bully, and you're fine with that.



No, I was just taught not to cause problems and to be polite.  I've dealt with bullies and that approach doesn't work.  Amazingly however it does work with the police so I guess there is a little more complicated cladistics at play here than you're assuming.  I would expect such circular reasoning and assumptions from the likes of someone with minimal background in science who lets their emotions cloud their judgment.  I don't expect it from someone with your level of intelligence.


----------



## Gray (Sep 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiNOjG-xlPw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CLrUmciSg8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

> Elephant!=Human?



Well, some humans.  Most elephants are sweet, intelligent and loving.  Criminals...not so much.  There's nothing sufficiently inherently valuable with regards to human life that will override the consequences of one's actions.  The value placed upon life is an artificial construct based on value judgments such as what I am making.  My scale is just a little more finely graded than most.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> No, I was just taught not to cause problems and to be polite.  I've dealt with bullies and that approach doesn't work.  Amazingly however it does work with the police so I guess there is a little more complicated cladistics at play here than you're assuming.  I would expect such circular reasoning and assumptions from the likes of someone with minimal background in science who lets their emotions cloud their judgment.  I don't expect it from someone with your level of intelligence.




...and I don't expect an endless belief in the absolute righteousness of the police to come from someone as educated with you.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

The DA is on a local radio program right now. Listen live. 

http://www.kfiam640.com/mediaplayer/


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

Gray said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiNOjG-xlPw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CLrUmciSg8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Thank you for sharing that.  It's nice to see what happened.  It looks like the truth was somewhere in the middle.  The guy wasn't complying but the cops got out of hand.  I'd say it's still a 60/40 split with regards to liability on this one (cops/perp).


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...and I don't expect an endless belief in the absolute righteousness of the police to come from someone as educated with you.



I don't believe they are always right.  I was a very vocal advocate after a local cop was drunk on duty and killed a motorcyclist at a stoplight for the officer to be made an example out of and for the leadership (including the mayor) that covered it up to be ousted and punished.  I just tend to give the benefit of the doubt to folks who I know tend to be more trustworthy as a group than a schizo.  After seeing the tape, not so much though....


----------



## Gray (Sep 21, 2011)

I am sure the more videos that come out of this the closer we will be to the truth. Good, bad, or ugly.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

Gray said:


> I am sure the more videos that come out of this the closer we will be to the truth. Good, bad, or ugly.


It was excessive, but I still think he deserved to at least get his *** kicked for being dumb enough to attack the cops.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> After seeing the tape, not so much though....



...and that's the thing. The beating occurred on July 5th, and while I think that the other officers have at least an ethical failing, I can understand why they aren't being charged (yet). I have a significant problem, though, with an officer baiting a suspect into a fight, which is what the evidence that has been released so far has indicated.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

Gray said:


> I am sure the more videos that come out of this the closer we will be to the truth. Good, bad, or ugly.



The police and DA have so far refused to release the security camera footage. From what has been leaked, it has a close up on the vast majority of the footage. The camera itself feeds into and is controlled by the department's dispatch center, and was being watched as the fight went down. The specific quotes that the DA released today was recorded by the officer's own personal audio recorder. 

I imagine that the video will be released with the trial, and I imagine it's not going to be pretty.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Elephant!=Human?
> 
> Yes, the 130 lb schizophrenic homeless dude is so going to throw the police officer against a wall.



  Ever wrestle someone high on pcp?   I have.   It took every one of the 11 of us to win that one, and he weighed less than me! 


Hell , ever wrestle a retarded person?   Even the kids are freakishly strong.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

There's no evidence that Kelly Thomas was on any drugs at the time of the incident. 

"Earlier this month, an attorney representing the Thomas family released   hospital records that showed Thomas had tested negative for drugs and   alcohol and that the immediate cause of death was "brain death" due to   "head trauma" from the incident."

http://mobile.latimes.com/p.p?a=rp&...DL.w=&DL.d=10&DQ=sectionId%3A5224&DPS=0&DPL=3

I guess the physician is spinning the medical records.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2011)

And I never said he was, not even insinuated as much. 


But you did implicitly write that a 130lb person would not be a threat to a cop.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

> There's no evidence that Kelly Thomas was on any drugs at the time of the incident.


He sat for five days or so before the autopsy.  I'm not surprised he tested negative unless they bothered to test his hair which I doubt they did.  As for the validity of the hospital tests, given the drugs given to head trauma patients, it is very difficult for a non-toxicologist or anyone without a GC-MS to tease out what came from where.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> He sat for five days or so before the autopsy.  I'm not surprised he tested negative unless they bothered to test his hair which I doubt they did.  As for the validity of the hospital tests, given the drugs given to head trauma patients, it is very difficult for a non-toxicologist or anyone without a GC-MS to tease out what came from where.



Medical records aren't the same as a coroner's report.  Do you not think that the emergency department ran a tox screen?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Medical records aren't the same as a coroner's report.  Do you not think that the emergency department ran a tox screen?



Eh....it's hit or miss depending upon the hospital or even the doc on duty.  Most of the time it's an afterthought speaking from both my clinical experience and my coronial/research background.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

Quote of the night: "Guns don’t kill people – gaping holes in vital organs kill people."


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 21, 2011)

This is thread is getting quite directional...


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> This is thread is getting quite directional...



Not so fast!

I have tropical punch koolaid and vanilla bean ice cream.

I don't get the difference between vanilla and vanilla bean except for the little specks.

They both taste like vanilla.

So does that just mean that vanilla bean is a dirty vanilla?


----------



## fast65 (Sep 21, 2011)

Well, passed my paramedic practicals today, next up is the written h34r:


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 21, 2011)

I think I totally just stumbled upon linus's facebook..... :unsure:


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 21, 2011)

Took my "critical thinking" test for dispatch today... hopefully I get a call back


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 21, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> I think I totally just stumbled upon linus's facebook..... :unsure:



My condolences.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm missing an earring. :sad:


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> I think I totally just stumbled upon linus's facebook..... :unsure:


Meh, it's set to private. 

What's the profile picture?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Meh, it's set to private.
> 
> What's the profile picture?



pretty close to the one you got here, Im probably wrong... but i thought it funny, its the same profile picture and you both live in texas..


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Meh, it's set to private.
> 
> What's the profile picture?



Probably something like this...


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey how did you get a picture of my car


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Probably something like this...



:rofl: its the ricky rescue wagon...


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 21, 2011)

Has anybody taken the CritiCall dispatch test, I got all 100%'s and 90's.. No idea if 90's will pass me or not though..


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Hey how did you get a picture of my car



I thought this was your car...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 21, 2011)

For some reason I thought that was your car, JP.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 21, 2011)

huh? no no no.. this is his car...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but he used to drive this, after working during the day as a wheelchair transport he'd work his moonlight job..


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 21, 2011)

You're all wrong...the car that linuss drives is in his profile pic.


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I thought this was your car...



No, Thats my car.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 21, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Has anybody taken the CritiCall dispatch test, I got all 100%'s and 90's.. No idea if 90's will pass me or not though..



The agency determines the parameters for a passing score.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> I'm missing an earring. :sad:


My condolences.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I thought this was your car...



That's your pedovan.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 22, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> No, Thats my car.



funny stuff guys, but with all the kidding aside... thats unit 404, from my old service... that's the nicest one they got.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 22, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> funny stuff guys, but with all the kidding aside... thats unit 404, from my old service... that's the nicest one they got.




I didn't think anyone could find unit 404.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 22, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I didn't think anyone could find unit 404.



They couldn't  it was the unit without gps tracking... we'd always get forgotten about and post for our whole shift..


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 22, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> They couldn't  it was the unit without gps tracking... we'd always get forgotten about and post for our whole shift..




Almost if by design.


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 22, 2011)

Sasha said:


> That's your pedovan.



Candy works really good on strippers too. How do you think we lure em into the club. Well that and the roodiecoloda's


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 22, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> Candy works really good on strippers too. How do you think we lure em into the club. Well that and the roodiecoloda's




Damn it, it's rooFIEcoloda. Bad protege, no rohypnol for you. Not yours, can't have.


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 22, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Damn it, it's rooFIEcoloda. Bad protege, no rohypnol for you. Not yours, can't have.



no its roodie....my dealer gets the generic stuff. Besides I'm at work and was kinda watching the stage.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 22, 2011)

Anybody been to this place?


http://www.urbanwarzonepaintball.com/birthday.shtml


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 22, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Anybody been to this place?
> 
> 
> http://www.urbanwarzonepaintball.com/birthday.shtml



Never been but since I play paint ball ill give ya my take on what I see. Rental guns look to be Tipmann 98's. Those are pretty common as rental guns since they are tanks. The accuracy just sucks on em. It looks like its all hyperball play. Meaning the field is going to made up mostly of plastic tubing so watch for crack's and space where 2 bunkers(tubes) meet. The prices seemed pretty good. Here rental, All day air and 500 paintball's usually runs around $25.


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 22, 2011)

Pt husband: How long have you been an ambulance driver.?
Me: About 4 months
Pt husband: What kind of training do you have to have to be an ambulance driver?

Me: Well I had spent a few months taking some stupid course on how to save your wifes life before I could take the 20 minute course learning how to drive this thing.


----------



## foxfire (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey! What up everyone ? Seems like forever since i have ^_^been around


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 22, 2011)

Gray said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiNOjG-xlPw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



You DO know that the first video has nothing to do with the Kelly incident, right?  The only thing they share is that it's the same city, but it's a completely different incident.


So I fail to see why you included it for anything other than tainting the discussion at hand.  Especially considering anyone with 2 eyes (or in my case, 4) can see the suspect attacking the officer, trying to tackle him, in the very beginning.


----------



## Gray (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes I absolutely knew that they were 2 different videos. I wanted to show the police responding with the correct force versus what happened to Mr. Thomas.  It's OK that you failed to see that as I failed to write a description. 

It's clear that we disagree on the matter, and to keep the peace on the forums, I suggest if we wish to discuss it further, to do so in private so the directionless thread stays directionless. 


Hope your Thursday is going well.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 22, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Anybody been to this place?
> 
> 
> http://www.urbanwarzonepaintball.com/birthday.shtml



So sick of hearing about paintball. The guys where I work are fricken obsessed right now. Made their own fb group and everything.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> So sick of hearing about paintball. The guys where I work are fricken obsessed right now. Made their own fb group and everything.



What would you rather talk about, pickles?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 22, 2011)

Sasha said:


> What would you rather talk about, pickles?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Im a fan of the bread and butter pickles myself


----------



## Anjel (Sep 22, 2011)

I dislike all pickles and words sounding like pickles and anyone referring to me as pickles


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Im a fan of the bread and butter pickles myself



Sour dills. Mmmmmm.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 22, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> So sick of hearing about paintball. The guys where I work are fricken obsessed right now. Made their own fb group and everything.



You ever play?  Everyone should play it atleast once.



I used to go every week, if not twice a week, but I haven't played in over a year due to EMS schedules :/


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I dislike all pickles and words sounding like pickles and anyone referring to me as pickles



Okay angie 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 22, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I dislike all pickles and words sounding like pickles and anyone referring to me as pickles


----------



## Gray (Sep 22, 2011)

I like dill pickles, dislike all others. Finely chop a pickle and onion and place raw on a cooked burger that has a little Worcestershire sauce mixed in it. Omm nomm nomm.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 22, 2011)

Sweet, hot pickles

Drain half the liquid from one of the LARGE jars of bread and butter pickles (warehouse store sized). Empty a regular sized bottle of Tabassco sauce and about half a bag of sugar into the jar, stir, replace the lid and refrigerate for appx 5-7 days, stirring once or twice a day.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 22, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Sweet, hot pickles
> 
> Drain half the liquid from one of the LARGE jars of bread and butter pickles (warehouse store sized). Empty a regular sized bottle of Tabassco sauce and about half a bag of sugar into the jar, stir, replace the lid and refrigerate for appx 5-7 days, stirring once or twice a day.



This makes awesome pickles. Only difference I've heard is to flip it everyday instead of stirring. Same end result. 

It was kinda fun to be at the office today and have no shift responsibilities. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 22, 2011)

If you buy this, make sure to buy the used one h34r:


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 22, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> If you buy this, make sure to buy the used one h34r:


WHAAAAAA??!!?!?!:rofl: I feel sorry for the sucker that clicks "buy" not paying attention.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 22, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> WHAAAAAA??!!?!?!:rofl: I feel sorry for the sucker that clicks "buy" not paying attention.



That's what they're banking on...clicking the "Instant Buy" button.


That's why I have mine disabled.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm an awesome aunt.

Grumblegrumblegrumblegrumble.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 22, 2011)

FINALLY cleared as a Delaware medic. Man... they don't mess around here. It takes forever.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 22, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> FINALLY cleared as a Delaware medic. Man... they don't mess around here. It takes forever.



Only slightly longer than my girlfriend's mother's inquiry into me?


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 22, 2011)

Linuss said:


> You ever play?  Everyone should play it atleast once.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to go every week, if not twice a week, but I haven't played in over a year due to EMS schedules :/



Until I got into school I was there every weekend. I usually reffed and then played a game or two before I left. I just heard our field team is gonna be coached by Zach Wake from L.A. Infamous. I'm super excited.

Linuss, How are the speedball fields out there?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 22, 2011)

I miss paintball. I used to go almost every weekend as well, sometimes spend the weekend camping near the field.

Why does life and money get in the way of everything? Especially with paint being like 60 bucks a case.

Speedball > Woodsball any day of the week!


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 22, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I miss paintball. I used to go almost every weekend as well, sometimes spend the weekend camping near the field.
> 
> Why does life and money get in the way of everything? Especially with paint being like 60 bucks a case.
> 
> Speedball > Woodsball any day of the week!



lol You've been injecting yourself with WAY to many drugs. Its all about the speedball. Were lucky here, its only around $45 a case.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 22, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> Until I got into school I was there every weekend. I usually reffed and then played a game or two before I left. I just heard our field team is gonna be coached by Zach Wake from L.A. Infamous. I'm super excited.
> 
> Linuss, How are the speedball fields out there?



I've really only kept to 2 fields here in DFW, with one of them getting 99% of my playtime over the past 5 years.  I became friends with the owner and refs, so they kept my business. 

Helps when you'er the only pump/ stock-class player ^_^



I played against / beat Rust Glaze from Infamous using just my pump marker a couple of years ago.  His face (after the game when the mask was off) was priceless :rofl:


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 22, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> lol You've been injecting yourself with WAY to many drugs. Its all about the speedball. Were lucky here, its only around $45 a case.



I'm confused...

Linuss thats awesome, I never got into pumps but respect for the players that kill it with one.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 22, 2011)

What a fricken long day. 

Told dispatch no for the first time today...I am scared to go to work tomorrow :unsure:

Got home after 15 hours and tried unlocking my door with my car key automatic lock thing. 

Took me 2 or 3 tries. lol


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 22, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I've really only kept to 2 fields here in DFW, with one of them getting 99% of my playtime over the past 5 years.  I became friends with the owner and refs, so they kept my business.
> 
> Helps when you'er the only pump/ stock-class player ^_^
> 
> ...



nice. We have Zack in town this week training our team and running an open training camp. http://www.paintballallstars.com/ here's were I play.


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 22, 2011)

On another topic my shoulder is killing me. I started my hepatitis B vaccinations today.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 22, 2011)

HotelCo said:


>




*Sigh*

Might as well embrace it


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 22, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> On another topic my shoulder is killing me. I started my hepatitis B vaccinations today.



If you don't have the hep A vaccine yet, see if you can switch to the Twinrix vaccine. It covers both.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 22, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> What a fricken long day.
> 
> Told dispatch no for the first time today...I am scared to go to work tomorrow :unsure:



What happened?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 22, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> What happened?



My off time is 2030. We were 30 miles away from the station at that time, and they called and asked if we would go to an ER and take a pt and the flight crew from the helicopter pad when it landed to inside the ER. 

My partner had to be up at 0500 and said no. lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 22, 2011)

Darnit.   My partner called off tomorrow, so I have two different EMTs on my truck.    One i've met, and she's pretty new and um.... We'll just say inexperienced.   The other i've never met before. 


Gr.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 22, 2011)

Blah....having every Thursday off completely screws my schedule up because of having to go back to work on Friday then having the weekend off.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 22, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Blah....having every Thursday off completely screws my schedule up because of having to go back to work on Friday then having the weekend off.



I work wed-saturday.

I always think wed. Is monday


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> My off time is 2030. We were 30 miles away from the station at that time, and they called and asked if we would go to an ER and take a pt and the flight crew from the helicopter pad when it landed to inside the ER.
> 
> My partner had to be up at 0500 and said no. lol



You know you wanted to take it.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a bug bite on my wrist.

Or mrsa.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 22, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Blah....having every Thursday off completely screws my schedule up because of having to go back to work on Friday then having the weekend off.



I never know what day it is. My schedule is so screwy at times between 3 jobs, family, and having a life.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 22, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> I never know what day it is. My schedule is so screwy at times between 3 jobs, family, and having a life.



Yeah....two jobs, the girlfriend and research kind of eats up my free time.  If I didn't have a schedule book from work, I could never keep that mess straight.

BTW, 3000th post.


----------



## jamesm (Sep 22, 2011)

I would hate to have three jobs, right now I'm stuffed sitting in an office for 12 hours a day and only getting called out once or twice a day. Joking, I would love to do more but not much happens on a coal mine site in a day, the pay is great


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 22, 2011)

For my primary job, I sit and work on the research publications for my other job while pulmonary patients exercise.  LOL  Not a bad job, the pay isn't too shabby and I get to more or less have a doc's schedule.


----------



## jamesm (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah I love my job, I get $140 000 AUD a year for basicicly sitting around and making sure gear is up to working order and waiting for the alarm bells to go off or get a radio emergency call, if that happens I get into the appropriate vehicle and wait for some of the Mine Rescue crew turn up to the workshop from their normal job somewhere else on the mine and then pick up the rest and head off to the emergency location.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 22, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> On another topic my shoulder is killing me. I started my hepatitis B vaccinations today.



I got so sick when i did mine :/


----------



## Joedaddy1120 (Sep 23, 2011)

Yay passed my paramedic class! Time for the NREMT and earning my red patch. Thanks for the help here in the forum. Got some valuable info out of it.


----------



## jamesm (Sep 23, 2011)

When i got my hep B vaccination the bloody needle tip was slightly bent. 

me: ouch that bloody hurt
nurse: Oh don't be a baby

10 secs later

nurse: Oh dear the tip was bent
Me: I told you it f***ing hurt


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 23, 2011)

They used a needle Ive never seen before, Its like the safety needles used in I.V.s that pulls the needle in but it was on a syringe. But after getting it i got really lethargic. Not as bad now but I'm still dragging.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 23, 2011)

...and then there was silence.

Followed that link from the blog Life Under the Lights. I don't know how to describe it adequately.


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 23, 2011)

Thinking over things from every angle I can. Why does my mind have to race when I'm trying to get to sleep?


----------



## jamesm (Sep 23, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...and then there was silence.
> 
> Followed that link from the blog Life Under the Lights. I don't know how to describe it adequately.


 

It's indeed very hard to describe, I'm sure a lot of people here can relate with officers story and it's a shame the public dose not understand what all emergency services go though, volunteer and paid.


----------



## epipusher (Sep 23, 2011)

I love how the internet lets you be whoever you want to be. A few members on this forum seem to have done it all in regards to EMS. They have seen it all, done it all, and held every imaginable position you can think of in the world of EMS. It's what keeps me coming back.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 23, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Only slightly longer than my girlfriend's mother's inquiry into me?



I guess the background check was similar. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Gray (Sep 23, 2011)

It's Friday. I am going to grab coffee with a friend then off to watch Moneyball. Be safe out there.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ6zr6kCPj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 23, 2011)

**** me.  I hate mornings.  That is all.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 23, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Thinking over things from every angle I can. Why does my mind have to race when I'm trying to get to sleep?



Because silly, you were too busy at work before  The thoughts have to get you sometime!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 23, 2011)

Cinnamon roll and orange juice. Yummy.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 23, 2011)

0530 is way too early to be at school to make up ACLS in school that I missed for work...

I want a cinnamon roll and oj!


----------



## Anjel (Sep 23, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Because silly, you were too busy at work before  The thoughts have to get you sometime!



ALS... Busy? Ya right.


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 23, 2011)

Kind of excited to start my new shift on 1200-0000 tomorrow. It never gets off on time so ill be back to awesome OT. Not so excited to get off work at 0300 tonight though


----------



## Sasha (Sep 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> ALS... Busy? Ya right.



Hush pickles. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 23, 2011)

Sometime between last night and this morning the three year old decided that licking the wall and your friends is a cool thing to do.

Facepalm.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaButch (Sep 23, 2011)

Avg Temp supposed to be 92 here today; two boxes to handwash, dry and polish. Eight bottles of diamond brite; there had better be some good tunes on the radio.

/now wants a cinnamon roll.. thx guys. <_<


----------



## Sasha (Sep 23, 2011)

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 23, 2011)

My almost 3 year old son just decided Sam's Club was now a pantsless establishment...


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ugh. This is going to be a long, boring ACLS class. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 23, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> My almost 3 year old son just decided Sam's Club was now a pantsless establishment...



There are no places that aren't pants optional.


----------



## foxfire (Sep 23, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> My almost 3 year old son just decided Sam's Club was now a pantsless establishment...


Lol! gotta love that age group!


----------



## medic417 (Sep 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> There are no places that aren't pants optional.



No Shirt, No shoes, No service.  Doesn't say anything about pants.:rofl:


----------



## foxfire (Sep 23, 2011)

Just finished making making 250 cinnamon rolls. now moving on to 50 pies.  baking to oldies  music, oh yeah!
cinnamon roll anyone? fresh out the oven^_^


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 23, 2011)

Why do companies always put the most annoying person at the company in charge of training.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Why do companies always put the most annoying person at the company in charge of training.



Usually so their dealing with employees and not customers.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 23, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> My almost 3 year old son just decided Sam's Club was now a pantsless establishment...




Buy him a kilt...


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> ALS... Busy? Ya right.



8 or 9 calls yesterday.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 23, 2011)

4 calls so far today. I even got time for a WaWa sub for lunch! 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 23, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Usually so their dealing with employees and not customers.



Probably they hire someone with no EMS certification or experience to lead EMS education... My bad,  they have "years of experience at the first responder level"


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 23, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> My almost 3 year old son just decided Sam's Club was now a pantsless establishment...



Hahahahahahahahaha. 

Kids are awesome.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Why do companies always put the most annoying person at the company in charge of training.



You should meet the guy who taught my EVOC class, I think he just likes the sound of his own voice. 

Then my lucky self drew him as the proctor for my check-drive. <_<


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]LJP1DphOWPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 23, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> [YOUTUBE]LJP1DphOWPs[/YOUTUBE]



......can he taxidermize a pt? j/k


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 23, 2011)

Woohoo, wife's got an interview on Monday!


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Egg noodles + tomato soup = yum


----------



## Sasha (Sep 23, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Egg noodles + tomato soup = yum



Poor mans spaghetti!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 23, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Buy him a kilt...



But remember, A kilt with underwear is just another skirt.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 23, 2011)

The best part of my day is coming home to my dog. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 23, 2011)

ACLS is quickly becoming a waste of our time since our protocols don't really match up to what they are teaching. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## silver (Sep 23, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> [YOUTUBE]LJP1DphOWPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 23, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> ACLS is quickly becoming a waste of our time since our protocols don't really match up to what they are teaching.
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



Besides the first time you took it, when has it really not been a waste of time?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 23, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> But remember, A kilt with underwear is just another skirt.



Shrugs, ok, buy him a skirt. It worked for the Romans.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 23, 2011)

The right earphone on my headphones just blew out.  Thank god they're still under warranty.  They'll probably never sound the same again.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 23, 2011)

Quick question for the car people. I have a spark plug misfiring, is it worth it to replace just the spark plugs (obviously all of them), or spark plugs plus ignition wires?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 23, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> The best part of my day is coming home to my dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen!


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 23, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Quick question for the car people. I have a spark plug misfiring, is it worth it to replace just the spark plugs (obviously all of them), or spark plugs plus ignition wires?


Plugs and wires typically go hand in hand, check the coil(s) while your at it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 23, 2011)

I have 2 ambulance EMT jobs and just got cleared as a paid EMT skills instructor at college. All this and I'm not legal to drink yet.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 23, 2011)

firefite said:


> I have 2 ambulance EMT jobs and just got cleared as a paid EMT skills instructor at college. All this and I'm not legal to drink yet.



Congrats! Thats awesome!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 23, 2011)

MMiz said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would like to welcome everyone to the _new_ EMTLife.com forums!  In the next few days I will be migrating data to the new server, and look forward to everyone's participation!
> 
> I hope to see you around!



How can you tell

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 23, 2011)

Wtf thats not the post i quoted where the hell did that come from

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray (Sep 23, 2011)

Just got my droid god i missed smartphones


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 23, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Wtf thats not the post i quoted where the hell did that come from
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




2004 apparently...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 23, 2011)

Any of you tech savy folks have a recommendation for a wireless modem with good range.


----------



## exodus (Sep 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Any of you tech savy folks have a recommendation for a wireless modem with good range.



Go to http://www.newegg.com and check out the reviews.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 23, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Besides the first time you took it, when has it really not been a waste of time?



True. Our protocols are so different on most of the stuff that requiring the card is beginning to be a formality only. 



JPINFV said:


> Quick question for the car people. I have a spark plug misfiring, is it worth it to replace just the spark plugs (obviously all of them), or spark plugs plus ignition wires?



Depending on the make of your car I can send you a link to online dealer sites where you can get the factory parts as cheap as the generic parts store stuff. Ive been getting parts that way for a few years. The factory/dealer stuff always last longer and works better---in my experience.

I love going back to work on my 3 day weekend. Saturday is slow and easy. Sunday I just have to make an appearence in the office/city for a few hours then can do whatever I want. Monday is back to normal/busy-but only for a day then Im off. And I have the supervisor truck at my disposal the whole time.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 23, 2011)

Well folks, farewell for now. I shove off for the Bahamas tomorrow for hurricane relief. As soon as that finishes I will be starting paramedic school in Texas. So I'll probably be largely unavailable for the next several months. I'll drop in often as I can and say howdy.

In the mean time, stay out of trouble and have fun. Be safe in the field everyone! I'll talk to you all soon! 

Lights 10-7


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 23, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well folks, farewell for now. I shove off for the Bahamas tomorrow for hurricane relief. As soon as that finishes I will be starting paramedic school in Texas. So I'll probably be largely unavailable for the next several months. I'll drop in often as I can and say howdy.
> 
> In the mean time, stay out of trouble and have fun. Be safe in the field everyone! I'll talk to you all soon!
> 
> Lights 10-7



Stay safe.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 24, 2011)

Finally got Breaking bad on netflix. So happy!


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 24, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Quick question for the car people. I have a spark plug misfiring, is it worth it to replace just the spark plugs (obviously all of them), or spark plugs plus ignition wires?



I recommend replacing the plug wires every time you do you spark plugs. They are made to be worn down and replaced.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 24, 2011)

Good luck Lights!! Stay safe down there.

I just spent way too much money on my jeep, stupid death wobble


----------



## Anjel (Sep 24, 2011)

So we took a flight crew from the airport to the hospital today for organ recovery.

Then our company took them and.the organs back.

Just found out it was my friends brother who died. 20yrs old shot and died in surgery. Things seem so much more real when you can connect a life to a name.


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> So we took a flight crew from the airport to the hospital today for organ recovery.
> 
> Then our company took them and.the organs back.
> 
> Just found out it was my friends brother who died. 20yrs old shot and died in surgery. Things seem so much more real when you can connect a life to a name.



I'm sorry to hear Anjel


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 24, 2011)

Anjel I'm so sorry.

Reno is falling apart. Biker gang shooting tonight in one of the casinos. I don't know why they keep bringing Street Vibrations back every year. Every single year they have problems with DUIs and Violent Crimes.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 24, 2011)

silver said:


>



OMG :rofl: I just started rolling in the ER.... Had to explain that one...


----------



## MassEMT-B (Sep 24, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Finally got Breaking bad on netflix. So happy!



Yea it's awesome, I just finished watching them all on netflix. Now I want to watch the forth season but have to wait :sad:


----------



## Gray (Sep 24, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well folks, farewell for now. I shove off for the Bahamas tomorrow for hurricane relief. As soon as that finishes I will be starting paramedic school in Texas. So I'll probably be largely unavailable for the next several months. I'll drop in often as I can and say howdy.
> 
> In the mean time, stay out of trouble and have fun. Be safe in the field everyone! I'll talk to you all soon!
> 
> Lights 10-7



Be well, be safe and remember if your not always prepared your never prepared.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 24, 2011)

Today is gonna be a GREAT day. I wore my shirt inside out, slipped on a wet floor and the main is empty.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh cheesy fiesta potatos. How can you be so wrong but so right?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow, floated to the Err last night, 5 words:  hottest paramedichick I've ever seen.  That is all, goodnight


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 24, 2011)

Skip to 1:30, you'll thank me.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuaIZbjcpow[/youtube]


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 24, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Skip to 1:30, you'll thank me.
> 
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuaIZbjcpow[/youtube]



Meth it's a hell of a drug.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> So we took a flight crew from the airport to the hospital today for organ recovery.
> 
> Then our company took them and.the organs back.
> 
> Just found out it was my friends brother who died. 20yrs old shot and died in surgery. Things seem so much more real when you can connect a life to a name.



I'm sorry to hear this Anjel. It is indeed a very different job when one of our patients is stripped of their anonymity.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 24, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm sorry to hear this Anjel. It is indeed a very different job when one of our patients is stripped of their anonymity.



Thanks....it sucks lol


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 24, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Skip to 1:30, you'll thank me.
> 
> <snip video>



The folks at Schmoyobo songified it..

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCSBoOcGFFE[/youtube]


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 24, 2011)

Another shooting related to the Motorcycle Festival in Reno. Thats at least 4 people shot 1 of which died in a 12 hour period. Plus lots of single motorcycle MVAs and a couple more auto vs. motorcycles.

All I can say is wow. 

I guess you would have to be from the area but this is way out of the norm. Never seen it this bad in a 12 hour period.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 24, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Another shooting related to the Motorcycle Festival in Reno. Thats at least 4 people shot 1 of which died in a 12 hour period. Plus lots of single motorcycle MVAs and a couple more auto vs. motorcycles.
> 
> All I can say is wow.
> 
> I guess you would have to be from the area but this is way out of the norm. Never seen it this bad in a 12 hour period.



I didn't know you moved to Detroit... h34r:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 24, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> The folks at Schmoyobo songified it..
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCSBoOcGFFE[/youtube]



Awesome!


----------



## Anjel (Sep 24, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I didn't know you moved to Detroit... h34r:



Hey now. Lol


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 24, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Another shooting related to the Motorcycle Festival in Reno. Thats at least 4 people shot 1 of which died in a 12 hour period. Plus lots of single motorcycle MVAs and a couple more auto vs. motorcycles.
> 
> All I can say is wow.
> 
> I guess you would have to be from the area but this is way out of the norm. Never seen it this bad in a 12 hour period.



Were any of them shot simply to watch them die?


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Hey now. Lol


Q: What's good about Detroit? 

A: You can always say "at least we're not Detroit"


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 24, 2011)

For the young folks on this list who may not get the preceding reference:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4T7sU3A2m18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 24, 2011)

The fact that the reference requires explanation saddens me a bit...


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 24, 2011)

You and me both, but there are at least three frequent posters on this thread that I figured would be "Like, I totally don't get it".


----------



## Sasha (Sep 24, 2011)

We just drove 45 minutes across three counties to get a refusal. Yaaaaaay

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 24, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> You and me both, but there are at least three frequent posters on this thread that I figured would be "Like, I totally don't get it".



It aint me, babe.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone with an IQ > 80 should have gotten it immediately (if they are American)


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 24, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Anyone with an IQ > 80 should have gotten it immediately (if they are American)



Well....there are some people that did just barely pass their EMT-B exams on this forum....


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 24, 2011)

Apparently Pandora can't take the hint to leave Nirvana off my 90's rock station.


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 24, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Well....there are some people that did just barely pass their EMT-B exams on this forum....



Or it took them 4 try's to pass.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 24, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> Or it took them 4 try's to pass.



Yeah, I think you should get one or, at very most, two tries.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 24, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> You and me both, but there are at least three frequent posters on this thread that I figured would be "Like, I totally don't get it".



Hey now! Being young doesn't make me ignorant! :rofl:


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't get it? :unsure:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 24, 2011)

> Hey now! Being young doesn't make me ignorant!



Nicely played.  You weren't one of the ones I was thinking of.  LOL


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 24, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Well....there are some people that did just barely pass their EMT-B exams on this forum....



It only took me 5 tries!

And yes, I am kidding.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 24, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> It only took me 5 tries!
> 
> And yes, I am kidding.


----------



## Tommerag (Sep 24, 2011)

After catching up on some threads I must say USAF your still my hero.

Whose up for chat party?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 24, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> For the young folks on this list who may not get the preceding reference:
> [YOUTUBE]4T7sU3A2m18[/YOUTUBE]



Haha that took me way to long to get. 

But I got it lol


----------



## Sasha (Sep 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Haha that took me way to long to get.
> 
> But I got it lol



Oh pickles.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Oh pickles.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Hotel approves.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 24, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Hotel approves.



I'd be checking over your shoulder and sleeping with one eye open. She's soooo gonna kill you.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'd be checking over your shoulder and sleeping with one eye open. She's soooo gonna kill you.



Wait till he works a night shift again. I know where he posts.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 24, 2011)

> After catching up on some threads I must say USAF your still my hero.



Why is that?


----------



## Tommerag (Sep 24, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Why is that?



Your honest with people whether they like it or not. Not to many people around like that, to much sugar coating these days.

Why do you think I'm in your fan club haha


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Wait till he works a night shift again. I know where he posts.



Aww, Angelica and Tommy... siblings can be so cute at times.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 24, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Aww, Angelica and Tommy... siblings can be so cute at times.



Dude know your 90s Nicktoons... They were cousins not siblings.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 24, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Aww, Angelica and Tommy... siblings can be so cute at times.



They were cousins, not brother / sister.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, cousins. So not quite as creepy as Luke and Leia in ESB.


----------



## Tommerag (Sep 24, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Ok, cousins. So not quite as creepy as Luke and Leia in ESB.



lulz, but before ROTJ no one knew that so at the time it wasnt creepy haha


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## shfd739 (Sep 25, 2011)

The annoying texts and phone calls will continue until someone agrees to work tommorow. Dont the medics realize all they have to do is say yes to the OT and Ill leave them alone lol.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 25, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> The annoying texts and phone calls will continue until someone agrees to work tommorow. Dont the medics realize all they have to do is say yes to the OT and Ill leave them alone lol.


A good supervisor would just work the spot .


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 25, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> The annoying texts and phone calls will continue until someone agrees to work tommorow. Dont the medics realize all they have to do is say yes to the OT and Ill leave them alone lol.



Or they just blocked your number.


----------



## flightmed256 (Sep 25, 2011)

As I sit here at the main station for operations for Emergency Services for all military installations in Kuwait (contracting) I wonder what today will hold for me.............oh wait I know shuttling around 4 VIPs from my company that have never been on a military base before! Oh how that sounds fun, doesn't it?


----------



## Tommerag (Sep 25, 2011)

flightmed256 said:


> As I sit here at the main station for operations for Emergency Services for all military installations in Kuwait (contracting) I wonder what today will hold for me.............oh wait I know shuttling around 4 VIPs from my company that have never been on a military base before! Oh how that sounds fun, doesn't it?



At AJ im guessing haha have fun with that.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 25, 2011)

tonight seems to be the night where everyone goes "hey, lets call Radley when we're drunk off our :censored::censored::censored:es


----------



## Sasha (Sep 25, 2011)

Who pressed fast forward on time this morning?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Who pressed fast forward on time this morning?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I slept 12.5 hours last night.  I figure that might have something to do with it.

I am sore in the shoulders from running the wood splitter for 6 hours yesterday.  Where's my masseusse?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 25, 2011)

I slept maybe a total of 3. I didnt go.to bed til like midnight then I couldnt sleep.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 25, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> A good supervisor would just work the spot .



Initially I was going to just work it and not have to do anything else today. But so many people want extra hours or need the $$$$ that I took myself off of it. 

Here's to another easy day. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## flightmed256 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hahaha......maybe


----------



## flightmed256 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hahaha......maybe but it seems like you know a little too much.



Tommerag said:


> At AJ im guessing haha have fun with that.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 25, 2011)

It's amazing how I can walk into an auto repair facility for a simply maintenance request, and walk out with a $330 repair bill.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 25, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> It's amazing how I can walk into an auto repair facility for a simply maintenance request, and walk out with a $330 repair bill.



It's because of that old windowless van, they'll suck the money right out of your pocket. You should spring for a newer windowless van with a better "Free Candy" sign.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 25, 2011)

I just took the Delaware EVOC class.  There's 6 hours I'll never get back. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## exodus (Sep 25, 2011)

Orientation tomorrow. So excited to start working again!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 25, 2011)

Um.....yeah.....can you say "scene pronouncement"?  I think you can!

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11953499


----------



## Sasha (Sep 25, 2011)

Im gonna punch someone in the kidneys.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Im gonna punch someone in the kidneys.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



At least it wasn't the throat this time.


----------



## Tommerag (Sep 25, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> At least it wasn't the throat this time.



Either that's not nice at all.


----------



## silver (Sep 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Im gonna punch someone in the kidneys.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



both or just one?


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 25, 2011)

[youtube]WycL_rO5RiY[/youtube]


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 25, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> [youtube]WycL_rO5RiY[/youtube]



I haven't laughed that hard in a few days...that was hilarious.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 25, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> I haven't laughed that hard in a few days...that was hilarious.



Santa on the chimney was the best.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 25, 2011)

Both kidneys. People are pushing for the throat punch.

I love working with someone who knows me so well that she can tell that im stressed or annoyed by the way i bite my lip and hold my pen.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 25, 2011)

First day at new job #1 is now complete.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 25, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Um.....yeah.....can you say "scene pronouncement"?  I think you can!
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11953499



"Injuries incompatible with life"


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 25, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> [youtube]WycL_rO5RiY[/youtube]



Surprised that guy didn't get his butt kicked more than he did.


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 25, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Santa on the chimney was the best.



I like the guy digging a hole for the body parts.


----------



## Gray (Sep 25, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> First day at new job #1 is now complete.





Sasha said:


> Both kidneys. People are pushing for the throat punch.
> 
> I love working with someone who knows me so well that she can tell that im stressed or annoyed by the way i bite my lip and hold my pen.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


Do you drop your pen when going for the throat punch or do you use it in case it's not enough?


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 25, 2011)

Under 4 weeks to the Tough Mudder now.  I'm starting to get pretty excited.  10 miles of mountain trail running, obstacles, mud, ice and fire.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 25, 2011)

Gray said:


> Do you drop your pen when going for the throat punch or do you use it in case it's not enough?



I set down my pen. It's a really nice pen. I don't want to ruin it. I have had to protect it from several nurse thiefs. As in I've tracked them down and went "Dude you have my pen!"


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I set down my pen. It's a really nice pen. I don't want to ruin it. I have had to protect it from several nurse thiefs. As in I've tracked them down and went "Dude you have my pen!"




Your pen is huge.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 25, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Your pen is huge.



?????


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 25, 2011)

Anyone else find this commercial freaky?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tz50_1Y2pXU[/youtube]


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> ?????


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 25, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Anyone else find this commercial freaky?



Its beyond freaky. Pruis's are a waste of a car anyway. The mileage can be equalled by other gas cars and exceeded by diesel cars.


When they first came out a study showed that it costs less "resources" to build and operate and a Hummer H2 for 100kmiles than to build and operate a Prius for a 100k miles.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 25, 2011)

Priuses are ugly cars.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommerag (Sep 25, 2011)

I like the chevy volt they actually look decent and can go 40 miles per charge. I would never need to buy gas school and work are both within 40 miles round trip.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 25, 2011)

I like the Chevy Volt (and all the plug in electrics) just for the idea that I can find some poor little unguarded exterior outlet and get free energy.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Priuses are ugly cars.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Isn't the plural Priui?


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 26, 2011)

Apparently my back has had enough today. Doesn't everyone just love moving? Carrying heavy furniture down stairs repeatedly... Kinda reminds me of work and those horrid calls involving "heavy loads".


----------



## exodus (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah bed time, then off to rancho in the morning for day 1


----------



## fast65 (Sep 26, 2011)

exodus said:


> Ah bed time, then off to rancho in the morning for day 1


Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Aprz (Sep 26, 2011)

Go Exodus!


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 26, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Apparently my back has had enough today. Doesn't everyone just love moving? Carrying heavy furniture down stairs repeatedly... Kinda reminds me of work and those horrid calls involving "heavy loads".



Moving my brother into his third floor apartment with no elevator sucked. 

The kicker was after each flight of stairs you made a U turn, and went down a hallway to another U turn and the next flight, and there was a full wall between the stairs and the hallway.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 26, 2011)

exodus said:


> Ah bed time, then off to rancho in the morning for day 1



The chairs there are pretty comfortable IMO lol


----------



## fast65 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmmm, Bar Rescue just might be one of my new favorite shows


----------



## Sasha (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm awake!

Darnit!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 26, 2011)

I love how informercials make every day things look frustrating and impossible. 

I'm watching one for the Genie Bra. Wearing a bra is so difficult! How did we do it before this new bra! Yes I often stand there in my underwear and just shake my head in frustration instead of buying a bra that actually fits! Oh no, straps! AAAAHHHHH.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 26, 2011)

Mmmm gigantic chocolate chip coffee cake. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 26, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>



That seems all too familiar after a couple too many drinks...


----------



## Sasha (Sep 26, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> That seems all too familiar after a couple too many drinks...



Really a girl can reach around behind her back and do it in two seconds i dont get the big deal. Theyre hooks not combination locks.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Yes I often stand there in my underwear and just shake my head in frustration



Pics or gtfo h34r:


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Really a girl can reach around behind her back and do it in two seconds i dont get the big deal. Theyre hooks not combination locks.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



To be fair, most of the girls I've, urmmm... had relations with... they dropped the straps over their shoulders and unhooked from the front. Don't be so hard on us!


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 26, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> To be fair, most of the girls I've, urmmm... had  relations with... they dropped the straps over their shoulders and  unhooked from the front. Don't be so hard on us!



...and for those of us that prefer females over the age of 12... 




Sasha said:


> Really a girl can reach around behind her back and do it in two seconds i dont get the big deal. Theyre hooks not combination locks.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




I can undo them in under a second...


----------



## Sasha (Sep 26, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...and for those of us that prefer females over the age of 12...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Youre the one with the pedovan

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Youre the one with the pedovan
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



That reminds me... I need to find someplace that sells a pedo bear costume...


----------



## Anjel (Sep 26, 2011)

To be fair...

It takes me two hands to do it.

Also...

I hate my fiances bed. My back hurts sooo bad. Im never sleeping in it again.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 26, 2011)

When I got married my mattress, my bedding, a lot of my furniture, ect was quickly "donated"...


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Im never sleeping in it again.



Poor husband...


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 26, 2011)

Found a box cutter at my station. Written on it in Sharpie is "Use in case of employment"


----------



## Sasha (Sep 26, 2011)

Want.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 26, 2011)

Sasha can't even tell who makes the bike or what size engine it is, just that it's pink.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 26, 2011)

Honda. Its written on the bottom. Engines come in different sizes?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## silver (Sep 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Sasha can't even tell who makes the bike or what size engine it is, just that it's pink.



The bike owner's name is Honda though. Wonder if that is his/her first or last name...


----------



## DillR (Sep 26, 2011)

I was watching Breaking Bad on Netflix last night (really good so far) and the main character asked not to be transported to the hospital "can you let me off at a corner or something?" and the medic said no (yes he was mentally competent.) I then annoyed my family with a fifteen minute rant about AMAs.

Why cant directors use google to research this stuff? <_<


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Honda. Its written on the bottom. Engines come in different sizes?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Oh sweet cheesus. 

Don't buy anything until I look at it, ok?


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 26, 2011)

She needs to take the MSF and buy the gear before she even thinks about what bike she wants.


Especially since she's considering a CBR600RR as her first bike just because it's pink.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Honda. Its written on the bottom. Engines come in different sizes?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




I've found a picture of Biscuit:


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 26, 2011)

DillR said:


> I was watching Breaking Bad on Netflix last night (really good so far) and the main character asked not to be transported to the hospital "can you let me off at a corner or something?" and the medic said no (yes he was mentally competent.) I then annoyed my family with a fifteen minute rant about AMAs.
> 
> Why cant directors use google to research this stuff? <_<




1. Artistic license. 

2. You're assuming that the medic is competent.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Want.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Even I kind of want that bike...that could be bad. h34r:

On a side note, just finished my paramedic written and got kicked at 78, I don't want to wait


----------



## MassEMT-B (Sep 26, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Even I kind of want that bike...that could be bad. h34r:
> 
> On a side note, just finished my paramedic written and got kicked at 78, I don't want to wait



Good luck to you. Hopefully you don't have to wait too long.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 26, 2011)

MassEMT-B said:


> Good luck to you. Hopefully you don't have to wait too long.



Thanks! Hopefully I'll know pretty soon


----------



## medic417 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry to inform you that you have failed.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 26, 2011)

Its ice cream time. Woo!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 26, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Sorry to inform you that you have failed.



You are a party pooper.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Sep 26, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Sorry to inform you that you have failed.



I knew it!


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 26, 2011)

So, I have a physical / lift-test tomorrow for another agnecy. The lift-test doesn't worry me, but the cardio aspect of it does.  Both times when I got hired by AMR, I had to do a similar step-test type thing where you step for 2 minutes, than they take your HR.  Both times, they said I barely passed due to my elevated HR.

I just did a self-administered step test at home and my HR after 2 minutes peaked above 160.  Although I'm skinny, I'm not the most 'fit' person as I really don't work out.





Trying to think of ways to quickly lower my HR.  I've been trying valsalvas but they aren't being too effective at the moment...and beta-blockers are out of the question.   Hmmmm....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 26, 2011)

Headin' out for another night shift. I'm starting to get used to these little 12 hour shifts. After working 48s (and 72s with OT) 12s sure are nice.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Want.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Have.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> She needs to take the MSF and buy the gear before she even thinks about what bike she wants.
> 
> 
> Especially since she's considering a CBR600RR as her first bike just because it's pink.




First bike + 600rr + girl = bad news


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 26, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Have.



You have a CBR600RR AND a ZX6R?


Spread the wealth...


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> You have a CBR600RR AND a ZX6R?
> 
> 
> Spread the wealth...



I just sold the zx6r, I have a cbr for the time being... I want another r1 tho   But the gsxr750's are nice too...


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 26, 2011)

After riding a GSXR600.... that's my next bike.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thinking about stopping at the LA county fair on our next out of town transport.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> So, I have a physical / lift-test tomorrow for another agnecy. The lift-test doesn't worry me, but the cardio aspect of it does.  Both times when I got hired by AMR, I had to do a similar step-test type thing where you step for 2 minutes, than they take your HR.  Both times, they said I barely passed due to my elevated HR.
> 
> I just did a self-administered step test at home and my HR after 2 minutes peaked above 160.  Although I'm skinny, I'm not the most 'fit' person as I really don't work out.
> 
> ...



It's because of those cookies that you wouldn't share with me...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 26, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> First bike + 600rr + girl = bad news



What's being a girl got to do with it?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> After riding a GSXR600.... that's my next bike.



The 600's are nice.. But I like taking girls on the back and with the extra weight the torque that the bigger bikes have, its like a.... speed-gasm. 

In other news, my dad *code enforcment for the county* just rolled up on a DOA... He paged fire then gave me a ring... since when does code enforcment get all the excitment?


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 26, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> What's being a girl got to do with it?



How many female Moto-GP champions have there been?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 26, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> What's being a girl got to do with it?



I've taught a couple girls to ride... Typically it was a nightmare trying to explain the clutch.. But there was my ex, she impressed me... So I'm not saying girls can't, but theres those girls and those guys that shouldn't be allowed anywhere near anything with that kind of power to weight ratio...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 26, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> I've taught a couple girls to ride... Typically it was a nightmare trying to explain the clutch.. But there was my ex, she impressed me... So I'm not saying girls can't, but theres those girls and those guys that shouldn't be allowed anywhere near anything with that kind of power to weight ratio...



Nice save


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 26, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Nice save



^_^


----------



## Anjel (Sep 26, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> I've taught a couple girls to ride... Typically it was a nightmare trying to explain the clutch.. But there was my ex, she impressed me... So I'm not saying girls can't, but theres those girls and those guys that shouldn't be allowed anywhere near anything with that kind of power to weight ratio...



Especially sasha. She is like 5ft tall and 100lbs lol


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 26, 2011)

It's funny when someone keeps pushing the limits and then messes up really, REALLY big.

<evil laugh>


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 26, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> It's funny when someone keeps pushing the limits and then messes up really, REALLY big.
> 
> <evil laugh>



In my seven years of being a member of this forum, and six plus years of being a CL, recent events easy rank in my top five experiences.

Yes, I quoted myself.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 26, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> In my seven years of being a member of this forum, and six plus years of being a CL, recent events easy rank in my top five experiences.
> 
> Yes, I quoted myself.



Even though you pointed it out yourself...I still can't believe you quoted yourself h34r:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 26, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Even though you pointed it out yourself...I still can't believe you quoted yourself h34r:



At least it wasn't like my quoting myself in my signature line. LOL


----------



## fast65 (Sep 26, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> At least it wasn't like my quoting myself in my signature line. LOL



True, BUT, what if you quoted yourself quoting yourself in your own signature? That's pretty much the equivalent of dividing by zero...


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 26, 2011)

fast65 said:


> True, BUT, what if you quoted yourself quoting yourself in your own signature? That's pretty much the equivalent of dividing by zero...









On a side note, I love morning glory style spill ways.


----------



## Gray (Sep 26, 2011)

If 100 divided by 3 = 33.3 then 33.3 X 3 = 100


----------



## fast65 (Sep 26, 2011)

Gray said:


> If 100 divided by 3 = 33.3 then 33.3 X 3 = 100



Technically 100/3 = 33.3 repeating...ergo, 33.3 repeating x 3 = 100. With your math, 33.3 x 3 = 99.9


----------



## Gray (Sep 26, 2011)

Just take all the fun out of it. In other news my kitten decided to take over the space between my keyboard and monitor.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 26, 2011)

And that's why I hate math... contrary to what they'd have you believe, it doesn't make sense!


You're raised being told "There is nothing below zero"... then they teach you about negative numbers!  Followed shortly by partial numbers!


Then they tell you that letters are actually numbers in disguise!


Then they tell you that i = -1, as it's a "constant".  If it was 'constantly' -1, then why put i instead of -1?!


----------



## silver (Sep 26, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Technically 100/3 = 33.3 repeating...ergo, 33.3 repeating x 3 = 100. With your math, 33.3 x 3 = 99.9



fraction it up.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> And that's why I hate math... contrary to what they'd have you believe, it doesn't make sense!
> 
> 
> You're raised being told "There is nothing below zero"... then they teach you about negative numbers!  Followed shortly by partial numbers!
> ...



What about imaginary numbers? 

Oh, and I don't believe in fractions...decimals or GTFO.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You are a party pooper.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



No I don't poop at parties, you must be thinking of someone else.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 26, 2011)

Dinner for four; Lemon Pepper chicken breast, brown rice, steamed veggies, sliced pears, garlic cheese bread and a Caesar Italian spring salad made on a two burner electric cook top and a microwave. 

I am a culinary powerhouse.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 26, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Dinner for four; Lemon Pepper chicken breast, brown rice, steamed veggies, sliced pears, garlic cheese bread and a Caesar Italian spring salad made on a two burner electric cook top and a microwave.
> 
> I am a culinary powerhouse.



And let me guess, you're inviting us over to share in the wealth?


----------



## foxfire (Sep 26, 2011)

So today I learned two important things.
one, that you do not want to unload a oveloaded bladder of a already hypotesive pt all at once.  never would have connected the dots on that one.  
and also saw my first epiglotitus pt. and was able to see pics of the severely offended member. That was sweet!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 26, 2011)

Quote of the night discussing my failed first marriage:
*My friend Chelsie:* I wouldn't call what you did a marriage. It was kind of a party with legal intervention.
*Me: *Actually it was more like a botched execution
*Chelsie:* That, too
*Me:* Only without the thrill of that couple of seconds of freefall before your neck snaps and everything goes black


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 26, 2011)

foxfire said:


> So today I learned two important things.
> one, that you do not want to unload a oveloaded bladder of a already hypotesive pt all at once.  never would have connected the dots on that one.



Whoaaaaa I'm a fairly new emt-b, but that seriously has an effect??? h34r:


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 26, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> And let me guess, you're inviting us over to share in the wealth?



You'll have to fight my partner and my other crew for it. 

Making French toast for my crews in my off time between shifts tomorrow morning. I think I'm a decent boss


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 26, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Whoaaaaa I'm a fairly new emt-b, but that seriously has an effect??? h34r:



Yeah, if you decompress the abdomen, you will cause the BP to bottom out.  It's one of the reasons why so many patients who crash in the operating theater do so when their belly is opened initially.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 26, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> You'll have to fight my partner and my other crew for it.
> 
> Making French toast for my crews in my off time between shifts tomorrow morning. I think I'm a decent boss



I didn't even know awesome bosses still existed h34r:


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 26, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Yeah, if you decompress the abdomen, you will cause the BP to bottom out.  It's one of the reasons why so many patients who crash in the operating theater do so when their belly is opened initially.



That actually makes a lot of sense, I never really even thought about it. I'll have to keep that in mind. Once again, EMTLIFE has taught me something. ^_^


----------



## foxfire (Sep 26, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Yeah, if you decompress the abdomen, you will cause the BP to bottom out.  It's one of the reasons why so many patients who crash in the operating theater do so when their belly is opened initially.


wow, i did not know about opening the abdomen.  is it because of the normal pressure  of everything being contains in the abdominal cavity ? Am I thinking along the right  line thought?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 26, 2011)

> is it because of the normal pressure of everything being contains in the abdominal cavity ? Am I thinking along the right line thought?



I believe it has something to do with a vagal response but don't hold me to that.


----------



## foxfire (Sep 26, 2011)

But the vagal response has do with the Vagas nerve affecting heart rate. how can it affect the blood pressure drop due to opening the abdomen ?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 26, 2011)

What do you think happens when your heart doesn't pump as much


----------



## foxfire (Sep 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> What do you think happens when your heart doesn't pump as much


Yea but how does that relate to opening the abdomen up? heartrate is not being affected that much ? or is it? usa sayed that the bp drops at the beginning of surgery. when they'd first open up the abdomen.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 26, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Yea but how does that relate to opening the abdomen up? heartrate is not being affected that much ? or is it? usa sayed that the bp drops at the beginning of surgery. when they'd first open up the abdomen.



He also said that it causes a vagal response. Vagal response drops down your heart beat, and since your heart is beating less the pressure in your vessels drop..


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't remember if it is a vagal response or not but I know it has to do with the abrupt drop in intra-abdominal pressure.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 26, 2011)

Actually, it's more likely just a decrease in back pressure against the vessels in the abdomen which explains how you can drop someone's intracranial pressure by performing a decompressive laparotomy.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 26, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I believe it has something to do with a vagal response but don't hold me to that.



I think it has something to do with the aldesterone / angiotension system and sodium.  But Google is not helping me, at the moment...

We were explained it back in my new employee academy at my current agency, as we have / do foley's, and they explained it so that we do a quick flush of the foley line to make sure it works, but to shut it off right away and not attempt to empty the bladder.  



But like you said, don't hold me to that.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 26, 2011)

> I think it has something more to do with the aldesterone / angiotension system and sodium



That shouldn't cause a rapid drop in the BP, etc.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 26, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> That shouldn't cause a rapid drop in the BP, etc.



Think it had to do with a cascade effect?


11pm, so sue me.




You're the more experienced and educated person here, you should know it!


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 26, 2011)

...but renin is released based on blood flow past the juxtaglomerular apparatus, not the volume in the kidney.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Think it had to do with a cascade effect?
> 
> 
> 11pm, so sue me.
> ...



Yeah, it would take a while to have an effect (and as JP pointed out the issue is blood flow, not back pressure) where as abruptly dropping the intraabdominal pressure in a hypotensive patient is going to drop their BP precipitously in a lot of cases, especially if the patient is hypovolemic.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 26, 2011)

Meh, I'll have to see if I can't email the CVICU nurse who taught our academy, as I know he explained why.  But this was nearly a year ago, and I haven't done a foley in a trauma patient in... ever.


Too bad he's now working down near Jimi...


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 27, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Meh, I'll have to see if I can't email the CVICU nurse who taught our academy, as I know he explained why.  But this was nearly a year ago, and I haven't done a foley in a trauma patient in... ever..



Occam's razor my friend.  What I have found with a lot of nurses, etc is that they try to come up with the most overly complicated explanations for things that are ridiculously simplistic as a way of trying to show off how much they know.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 27, 2011)

Could it be simply to ensure that the bladder is still patent?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 27, 2011)

Just finished an IFT. Total time 9 mins 32 seconds from on scene time till the time we cleared. Now back to main for end of shift.


----------



## silver (Sep 27, 2011)

firefite said:


> Just finished an IFT. Total time 9 mins 32 seconds from on scene time till the time we cleared. Now back to main for end of shift.



what you transported from one floor to another? Do orderlies not exist anymore?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 27, 2011)

silver said:


> what you transported from one floor to another? Do orderlies not exist anymore?



5150 transport from a hospital to a physc facility .9 miles away.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 27, 2011)

firefite said:


> 5150 transport from a hospital to a physc facility .9 miles away.


Royal Court Health Care (SNF) to Presbyterian Intercommunity Hospital (PIH). Right across the side street.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 27, 2011)

I once had a psych transfer that took 4 hours... didn't even make it out of the hospital door, went from the psych area to the ER.


Damn broken arm.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 27, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Royal Court Health Care (SNF) to Presbyterian Intercommunity Hospital (PIH). Right across the side street.



We have one like that also. It's right across the street from the hospital. But the transport totals .6 miles because the hospital is soo big. The road from the hospital to the main street is .5 miles.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 27, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I once had a psych transfer that took 4 hours... didn't even make it out of the hospital door, went from the psych area to the ER.
> 
> 
> Damn broken arm.



How did that take 4 hours?


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 27, 2011)

firefite said:


> 5150 transport from a hospital to a physc facility .9 miles away.



My IFT company regularly takes patients discharged from one hospital to the rehab facility owned by the hospital thats a few hundred ft away.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 27, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> My IFT company regularly takes patients discharged from one hospital to the rehab facility owned by the hospital thats a few hundred ft away.



Well they can't very well just wheel them over there in a wheel chair, now can they? Wait...


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 27, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Well they can't very well just wheel them over there in a wheel chair, now can they? Wait...



In their mind, if insurance is paying....you know, they might be able to pocket more money if called a party bus. Prices for those things can be up to 5 figures for a night; i bet no one would notice if a few thousand went missing.  hmm.......:rofl:


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 27, 2011)

Adolescent psych facility (half hour from station) to the ER across the street. .1 mile. Then we end up playing musical stretchers for a couple hours because the ED is under construction and has a shortage of beds. Yay.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I set down my pen. It's a really nice pen. I don't want to ruin it. I have had to protect it from several nurse thiefs. As in I've tracked them down and went "Dude you have my pen!"



Google friends throbbing pens heaving beasts. It's a quote from the tv show .


----------



## foxfire (Sep 27, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Actually, it's more likely just a decrease in back pressure against the vessels in the abdomen which explains how you can drop someone's intracranial pressure by performing a decompressive laparotomy.


Well, i will ask one of the doctors today during my last clinical shift. thanks all for the info and challenge of thinking it out.^_^


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 27, 2011)

Off to new job..

Linuss, how in the farking heck do you commute this all the time?!?


----------



## exodus (Sep 27, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Adolescent psych facility (half hour from station) to the ER across the street. .1 mile. Then we end up playing musical stretchers for a couple hours because the ED is under construction and has a shortage of beds. Yay.



ESU to Sharp or  CAPS to Alvarado


----------



## Sasha (Sep 27, 2011)

Desperate housewives season premiere woohoo and drop dead diva season finale. Thank you dvr

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Sep 27, 2011)

The results are in...I'm now officially a paramedic 

Linuss, I want my cookies now...


----------



## MassEMT-B (Sep 27, 2011)

fast65 said:


> The results are in...I'm now officially a paramedic
> 
> Linuss, I want my cookies now...



Congrats.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 27, 2011)

exodus said:


> ESU to Sharp or  CAPS to Alvarado



ESU to Sharp, my friend. We have a contract with ESU. They're easy most of the time


----------



## fast65 (Sep 27, 2011)

MassEMT-B said:


> Congrats.


Thanks


----------



## Anjel (Sep 27, 2011)

fast65 said:


> The results are in...I'm now officially a paramedic
> 
> Linuss, I want my cookies now...



Congrats! *makes mental note to never call 911 in Oregon* :rofl: JK

*YAY 17000! and I didn't even mean too.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey! Youre pickles, not a penguin.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 27, 2011)

fast65 said:


> The results are in...I'm now officially a paramedic
> 
> Linuss, I want my cookies now...



Sweet! Congrats


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 27, 2011)

Is it just me or is Sasha's avatar chewing faster than normal?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 27, 2011)

http://armorgames.com/play/11967/learn-to-fly-2


----------



## foxfire (Sep 27, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Is it just me or is Sasha's avatar chewing faster than normal?


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Sasha (Sep 27, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Is it just me or is Sasha's avatar chewing faster than normal?



Hes just really hungry. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 27, 2011)

After getting laid off yesterday... I get another call for an interview tomorrow... lets see how this goes. *crosses fingers*


----------



## fast65 (Sep 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Congrats! *makes mental note to never call 911 in Oregon* :rofl: JK
> 
> *YAY 17000! and I didn't even mean too.



What's there to kid about? I wouldn't call 911 either if I knew I was working 

But thanks all 

Good luck with the interview IRIDE!


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 27, 2011)

fast65 said:


> The results are in...I'm now officially a paramedic
> 
> Linuss, I want my cookies now...



I ate them as I had to give blood in a physical today.




Passed physical = 


Asked out MA = <_<


----------



## fast65 (Sep 27, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I ate them as I had to give blood in a physical today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you better get in the kitchen and whip up a fresh batch, because we had a deal! 

But, congrats on passing the physical


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, PS...  I got the job... officially official.  In your face, whoever you are!


No more 2 hour drives to work, now it's only a 15 minute jaunt (Yes!  Jaunt!) to the station!


----------



## fast65 (Sep 27, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Oh, PS...  I got the job... officially official.  In your face, whoever you are!
> 
> 
> No more 2 hour drives to work, now it's only a 15 minute jaunt (Yes!  Jaunt!) to the station!



Congrats!


----------



## medic417 (Sep 27, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Asked out MA



:huh::unsure::wacko:  

Wouldn't that make you your own PA?

I mean I know you are from that inbred area but....................


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 27, 2011)

Medical Assistant, jerk face.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 27, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Medical Assistant, jerk face.



:rofl:

Hey sometimes abbreviations make the most boring things funny.  

Congrats on the job youngster.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 27, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Medical Assistant, jerk face.



Back off. Only i can call him a jerk.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Back off. Only i can call him a jerk.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Thats because it has such a sweet sound when you say it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 27, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Medical Assistant, jerk face.


Ahem...


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 27, 2011)

To whomever robbed my apartment today, you can bite the least bony part of my pasty white German ***.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 27, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> To whomever robbed my apartment today, you can bite the least bony part of my pasty white German ***.



I'm sorry  How bad was it? If ya don't mind me asking.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 27, 2011)

fast65 said:


> The results are in...I'm now officially a paramedic
> 
> Linuss, I want my cookies now...



Wooohoooo Congrats!!!!! 


I made my cardiology exam call me daddy today. Super stoked. Now Medical Emergencies for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 27, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I'm sorry  How bad was it? If ya don't mind me asking.



Lost my computer, my DVDs and about $10 in laundry money.  I will accept donations of baked goods and DVDs to help recover.  Luckily, my girlfriend loaned her laptop to allow me to keep working on completing my articles.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 27, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Lost my computer, my DVDs and about $10 in laundry money.  I will accept donations of baked goods and DVDs to help recover.  Luckily, my girlfriend loaned her laptop to allow me to keep working on completing my articles.



I'll drop some in the mail thursday


----------



## fast65 (Sep 27, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Lost my computer, my DVDs and about $10 in laundry money.  I will accept donations of baked goods and DVDs to help recover.  Luckily, my girlfriend loaned her laptop to allow me to keep working on completing my articles.



I'm so sorry :/ I would send you some cookies, but I'm afraid they would be stale by the time they get there


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that USAF. It's amazing how low some people can go in this world.

I'd send some baked goods, but you probably wouldn't like my baking, I mean I don't even like my baking.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 27, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Oh, PS...  I got the job... officially official.  In your face, whoever you are!
> 
> 
> No more 2 hour drives to work, now it's only a 15 minute jaunt (Yes!  Jaunt!) to the station!



Nice when you do the math over 20 years you get back 4320 days. That's a lot of fishing.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 27, 2011)

That sucks USAF... Any chance you had home owner's insurance?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 27, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> To whomever robbed my apartment today, you can bite the least bony part of my pasty white German ***.



That really sucks dude. Been there myself and there are few things that make you as mad.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 27, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> That sucks USAF... Any chance you had home owner's insurance?



Nope.  But like I said, they didn't get much.  Thank G-d the local homies are :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing stupid.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 27, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> That really sucks dude. Been there myself and there are few things that make you as mad.



Surprisingly, given my supposed temprament that people on here assume I have, I am not really mad at all.  More of a vague sense of annoyance than anything else.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Sep 27, 2011)

I know it doesnt help you at all now, but look into renters insurance, mines is like $7 a month through farm beauru Financial Services. Has saved me in the aftermath of storms and a break in. I want to say that $7 covers me up to $20,000 in the event of  property loss, whether man made or natural.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 27, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> I know it doesnt help you at all now, but look into renters insurance, mines is like $7 a month through farm beauru Financial Services. Has saved me in the aftermath of storms and a break in. I want to say that $7 covers me up to $20,000 in the event of  property loss, whether man made or natural.



How much commision are you making on that sales pitch?


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 27, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Nice when you do the math over 20 years you get back 4320 days. That's a lot of fishing.



Essentially 2 days a month JUST spent driving currently...and I've been doing that since November.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Sep 27, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> How much commision are you making on that sales pitch?



lol, none at all. Just had a good exp and thought I would share.

PS - Who steals someones laundry money? thats like the lowest of the low.


----------



## silver (Sep 27, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> lol, none at all. Just had a good exp and thought I would share.
> 
> PS - Who steals someones laundry money? thats like the lowest of the low.



Sometimes people don't think of the socioeconomic conditions that people are in that directs their choices to commit crimes like that.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 27, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Essentially 2 days a month JUST spent driving currently...and I've been doing that since November.



whoops that was supposed to be hours not days, still that's a lot of hours.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 27, 2011)

So I was in line tonight at chik-fil-a with some on duty fire buddies I ran into in my off time. The LEO's in front of us were very loudly told that their meals were free.. and when fire got to the register, they were very loudly told that fire doesn't recieve any discounts. Mind you, none of the guys even asked about it... Grinds my gears...


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 27, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> So I was in line tonight at chik-fil-a with some on duty fire buddies I ran into in my off time. The LEO's in front of us were very loudly told that their meals were free.. and when fire got to the register, they were very loudly told that fire doesn't recieve any discounts. Mind you, none of the guys even asked about it... Grinds my gears...




Well, figures. If your local PD is anything like Fullerton PD, you wouldn't want them beating you to death either.


----------



## silver (Sep 27, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> So I was in line tonight at chik-fil-a with some on duty fire buddies I ran into in my off time. The LEO's in front of us were very loudly told that their meals were free.. and when fire got to the register, they were very loudly told that fire doesn't recieve any discounts. Mind you, none of the guys even asked about it... Grinds my gears...



Oftentimes we live in fear of those who are meant to protect us. As a result, we try to be on their "good" side.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 27, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Well, figures. If your local PD is anything like Fullerton PD, you wouldn't want them beating you to death either.



:rofl: I'd cover all my bases and get on everyone's good side if I were them.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 27, 2011)

Usually the "free/discounted food to PD" thing is a ploy to get the in the restaurant, which is seen as a deterrent to crime.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 27, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Usually the "free/discounted food to PD" thing is a ploy to get the in the restaurant, which is seen as a deterrent to crime.



Ya and I completely understand that... But wouldn't the same kinda go for fire and ems? We'd be right there if something went down.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 27, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Ya and I completely understand that... But wouldn't the same kinda go for fire and ems? We'd be right there if something went down.



Exactly, it will be a deterrent to fire or heart attacks


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 27, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Usually the "free/discounted food to PD" thing is a ploy to get the in the restaurant, which is seen as a deterrent to crime.



It seems to work around here.

We don't get any EMS discounts officially but local places tend to boost us to the front and if we get toned out they toss the sandwich or whatever it is then when we come back they make us a fresh one. Just depends on the restaurant.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 27, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Exactly, it will be a deterrent to fire or heart attacks



Did anybody hear about that one city recently who posted FD all around the city to help deter crime/rapings in the city? I remember it was some big debate on how there was no point being Fire isn't armed.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 27, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Did anybody hear about that one city recently who posted FD all around the city to help deter crime/rapings in the city? I remember it was some big debate on how there was no point being Fire isn't armed.



Shhhhhh, the rapists don't know that...


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 27, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Did anybody hear about that one city recently who posted FD all around the city to help deter crime/rapings in the city? I remember it was some big debate on how there was no point being Fire isn't armed.



That would be your nations capital, Washington DC.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 27, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> That would be your nations capital, Washington DC.



Oh yes... Now I remember.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 27, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Oh yes... Now I remember.



The sad part? That was one of the LESS boneheaded stunts DC F...EMS has pulled over the last decade or so.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm convinced that Wilfred Brimley has single handedly changed the way "diabetes" is pronounced...forever


----------



## Anjel (Sep 27, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I'm convinced that Wilfred Brimley has single handedly changed the way "diabetes" is pronounced...forever



My fiance has diabetes and created a song called 

"Beatus"

To the theme of Beat it. 

lol


----------



## fast65 (Sep 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> My fiance has diabetes and created a song called
> 
> "Beatus"
> 
> ...



haha, I would really like a recording of that song


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 27, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I'm convinced that Wilfred Brimley has single handedly changed the way "diabetes" is pronounced...forever


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 27, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> ...That was one of the LESS boneheaded stunts...



You wanna talk about boneheaded stunts. Talk to Sparks FD about an engine crew stopping and yelling at a graffiti artist. A bunch of bullet holes in a $250,000 dollar apparatus later....


----------



## fast65 (Sep 27, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>



Oddly enough, I had someone in my class that looked just like Ol' Wilfred...I wonder...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 27, 2011)

NVRob said:


> You wanna talk about boneheaded stunts. Talk to Sparks FD about an engine crew stopping and yelling at a graffiti artist. A bunch of bullet holes in a $250,000 dollar apparatus later....



gotta admit driving around in a fire truck riddled with bullet holes definitely scores you some street cred.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 28, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> gotta admit driving around in a fire truck riddled with bullet holes definitely scores you some street cred.



"the fire's shooting at us!"


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 28, 2011)

fast65 said:


> "the fire's shooting at us!"



When fire fights back...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 28, 2011)

What happened, isn't it obvious, we got in a fire fight.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang, I have nothing else to add to the hilarity :/


----------



## Anjel (Sep 28, 2011)

Our company had us posting at the city library for a month or so, because people were threatening to burn it down. 

Hopefully they would of been louf enough to wake us up. Not sure what we would do, besides call 911. 

There was a crew sleeping behind CVS, when it got robbed. The police woke them up to ask if they had seen anything. Lol pretty funny.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Our company had us posting at the city library for a month or so, because people were threatening to burn it down.
> 
> Hopefully they would of been louf enough to wake us up. Not sure what we would do, besides call 911.
> 
> There was a crew sleeping behind CVS, when it got robbed. The police woke them up to ask if they had seen anything. Lol pretty funny.



"Why yes officer, I saw a tiny leprechaun riding a unicorn over a rainbow of fire."


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 28, 2011)

fast65 said:


> "Why yes officer, I saw a tiny leprechaun riding a unicorn over a rainbow of fire."



Did it look like this?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 28, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> What happened, isn't it obvious, we got in a fire fight.



I hope the officer told the crew to hit the deck when they started taking fire.


Yo dawg, I heard you liked fire, so we're letting you take fire from your fire, so you can fight fire while under fire.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 28, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Did it look like this?



That's the guy! He could be a crackhead...


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Our company had us posting at the city library for a month or so, because people were threatening to burn it down.
> 
> Hopefully they would of been louf enough to wake us up. Not sure what we would do, besides call 911.
> 
> There was a crew sleeping behind CVS, when it got robbed. The police woke them up to ask if they had seen anything. Lol pretty funny.









I had to.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 28, 2011)

Talking to RogueMedic to clarify a comment I made on his blog, and there ended up being a linguistic issue regarding the word "discharge."


"6. to relieve of obligation, responsibility, etc. 
7. to fulfill, perform, or execute (a duty, function, etc.)."


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 28, 2011)

:O WHOAAA. I'm not quite sure if I should be freaked out or not... Remember my post regarding chik-fil-a and their favoritism towards leo's? Apparently not anymore... I had a discussion going on with some friends on facebook about what happened and somehow word got back to the individual owner/operator of said chik-fil-a.. Not only did the owner make his apologies sincerly voiced but he's clarified the policy with the staff that it applies to all First Responder personell. He has offered to treat the station and myself to free food... I'm still kinda weirded out that my lowly little facebook post caused this kind of reaction.. and personal contact via the owner. 

In case you guys were wondering, its 50% to everyone across the board. He's not sure who and why the leo's were treated differently but he seemed less than pleased to find the clerk deviated from the policy.

I feel like an :censored::censored::censored: for flaming chik-fil-a now, especially over that discussion that went on not too long ago about demanding discounts as first responders... :sad:


----------



## Aprz (Sep 28, 2011)

Be thankful and tip well.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 28, 2011)

I love going to chickfila. Sometimes we get half off sometimes no. Depends on how new the cashier is.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 28, 2011)

GRRRR.  Don't friggin call AND text me at 7:31 if you're my damn supervisor and it's my day off!


----------



## AlphaButch (Sep 28, 2011)

Heh, aren't you the new guy on the totem pole now Linuss? and you live so close to your station ^_^


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 28, 2011)

AlphaButch said:


> Heh, aren't you the new guy on the totem pole now Linuss? and you live so close to your station ^_^



No, I haven't started there yet.  This is still my old employer that I'm at for another few shifts.


----------



## AlphaButch (Sep 28, 2011)

ah, that's a definite GRRR then. 

Every Chik-fil-A I've gone to while in uniform has given me a discount, and I love their waffle fries 

I received a shipment of EMS rubber duckies. I am no longer allowed near a computer if I have alcohol in me. (They're kinda cute though).


----------



## fast65 (Sep 28, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> :O WHOAAA. I'm not quite sure if I should be freaked out or not... Remember my post regarding chik-fil-a and their favoritism towards leo's? Apparently not anymore... I had a discussion going on with some friends on facebook about what happened and somehow word got back to the individual owner/operator of said chik-fil-a.. Not only did the owner make his apologies sincerly voiced but he's clarified the policy with the staff that it applies to all First Responder personell. He has offered to treat the station and myself to free food... I'm still kinda weirded out that my lowly little facebook post caused this kind of reaction.. and personal contact via the owner.
> 
> In case you guys were wondering, its 50% to everyone across the board. He's not sure who and why the leo's were treated differently but he seemed less than pleased to find the clerk deviated from the policy.
> 
> I feel like an :censored::censored::censored: for flaming chik-fil-a now, especially over that discussion that went on not too long ago about demanding discounts as first responders... :sad:



Eh, don't feel too bad, I'm sure the owner is thankful that somebody brought that to his attention, I mean he wouldn't want one of his employees giving his franchise a bad name just because they have some sort of bias towards LEO's. 

We don't have Chick-fil-A in Oregon....DAMN YOU OREGON! I wish I would have thought of going to one when I was in Roseville last week


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 28, 2011)

AlphaButch said:


> I received a shipment of EMS rubber duckies. I am no longer allowed near a computer if I have alcohol in me. (They're kinda cute though).



Don't feel bad I once accidentally ordered 2 couches at the same time from overstock while "altered". It will forever be known among my friends as "the day of the mysterious couches"


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 28, 2011)

> I received a shipment of EMS rubber duckies. I am no longer allowed near a computer if I have alcohol in me. (They're kinda cute though).



Can I have one?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 28, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I'm convinced that Wilfred Brimley has single handedly changed the way "diabetes" is pronounced...forever



I always love when people refer to it as "the sugar" (almost always heard from elderly black women) or "sugar diabetes".  As opposed to the more rapidly lethal oregano form?


----------



## fast65 (Sep 28, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I always love when people refer to it as "the sugar" (almost always heard from elderly black women) or "sugar diabetes".  As opposed to the more rapidly lethal oregano form?




Hey, oregano diabetes is nothing to mess with, it's a silent epidemic that has plagued the US for years  However, I did have a patient who stated she hadn't "contracted diabeetus" in awhile, perhaps she has some form of cure for it?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey dont eff with the choogar mang!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 28, 2011)

I hate hearing "I'm borderline hypertensive" or "borderline diabetic" and they take medications for it....


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 28, 2011)

Another year, another new Kindle, and one I'm probably going to buy!


$79!  They finally broke the $100 mark.

$99 for a touch version.

$199 for a tablet.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice....I might actually break down and get one despite my love for books.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 28, 2011)

Should just get a nook.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Should just get a nook.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Why?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 28, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Why?



Its better.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Sep 28, 2011)

I love my kindle.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I love my kindle.



Well pickles. I love my nook

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 28, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Well pickles. I love my nook
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




You know... nooks look comfortable, but not very portable.


----------



## silver (Sep 28, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> You know... nooks look comfortable, but not very portable.



You sure about that?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey the thank you thread is gone.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 28, 2011)

Found out what my regional director was calling / texting me for on my day off:  Seeing if the "rumors" of me leaving for another agency are true, and if I'm "staying or going"


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 28, 2011)

Got another interview today... woot.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 28, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Found out what my regional director was calling / texting me for on my day off:  Seeing if the "rumors" of me leaving for another agency are true, and if I'm "staying or going"



How annoying :glare: my crappy part time at the local movie theatre freaked out when they found out I had another job as an emt.. I think its a jelousy thing.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 28, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Found out what my regional director was calling / texting me for on my day off:  Seeing if the "rumors" of me leaving for another agency are true, and if I'm "staying or going"



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIXLHtg2Btk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Its better.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Why is that? How so?


----------



## silver (Sep 28, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Found out what my regional director was calling / texting me for on my day off:  Seeing if the "rumors" of me leaving for another agency are true, and if I'm "staying or going"



Leverage!


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 28, 2011)

silver said:


> Leverage!



Not only is the new agency going to pay more, but it will save me 2,000 miles a month in driving AND only 12 hr shifts.  I'm content with my decision.


Plus, and you can ask usal this... the agency has changed for the worse lately.   One left 2 weeks ago and I know of 2 other medics at my station who are looking elsewhere right now who have been there longer and have more seniority.   4 out of 6 Paramedics at my station alone are leaving / have left.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Hey the thank you thread is gone.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I hate when a good discussion runs away.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 28, 2011)

Messed up my shoulder at work. 

Light duty for a couple days. No using the arm.


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Messed up my shoulder at work.
> 
> Light duty for a couple days. No using the arm.



Copycat. Getting hurt at work is my thing! 

Hope it heals quick. Did they send you to OCC health?


----------



## dstevens58 (Sep 28, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> Who steals someones laundry money? thats like the lowest of the low.



I had someone break into my van, steal the backpack carrying my school books and my bible, then use the credit card that was hidden in an inside pocket of my bible for purchases about town.  By the time I noted the card had been stolen, the scofflaws had run up about $250 in illegal charges.



IRIDEZX6R said:


> Did anybody hear about that one city recently who posted FD all around the city to help deter crime/rapings in the city? I remember it was some big debate on how there was no point being Fire isn't armed.



Years ago, when I was a younger lad, the volunteer fire department used to go out on patrols on Halloween to keep the big kids from picking on the little kids.  We pretty much ears and eyes out, as if there was trouble, the constable was listening in on our radio frequency.  Gotta love a rural department.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 28, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Copycat. Getting hurt at work is my thing!
> 
> Hope it heals quick. Did they send you to OCC health?



The place at St. John Oakland? Yea they did. 

And I don't get light duty. I have to stay home till at least friday. 

I wonder if I can get paid through workmans comp or something .


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> The place at St. John Oakland? Yea they did.
> 
> And I don't get light duty. I have to stay home till at least friday.
> 
> I wonder if I can get paid through workmans comp or something .



Workmans comp only starts paying after 7 days. :/


----------



## Anjel (Sep 28, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Workmans comp only starts paying after 7 days. :/



I figured as much lol This pay check is gonna suck.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't have any PTO?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 28, 2011)

Who stands outside of the bathroom door and waits for you? Apparently my interviewer does. I waited almost three hours for her to interview me and I decided to finally use the bathroom... and there she was when I came out like 2 minutes later, but problem was she was standing there and went to shake my hand; which was not completely dry after washing my hands. *facepalm*  NOTTTT the first impression you want at an interview... :wacko:


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 28, 2011)

About 8 hours of sleep over the last three days. Crossing my fingers for tonight. I hope the Motorola gods don't read EMTLife...


----------



## BandageBrigade (Sep 28, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Not only is the new agency going to pay more, but it will save me 2,000 miles a month in driving AND only 12 hr shifts.  I'm content with my decision.
> 
> 
> Plus, and you can ask usal this... the agency has changed for the worse lately.   One left 2 weeks ago and I know of 2 other medics at my station who are looking elsewhere right now who have been there longer and have more seniority.   4 out of 6 Paramedics at my station alone are leaving / have left.





You can pry my 24s out of my warm sleeping hands.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 28, 2011)

Can't stand 24s.  Sure, I enjoy the fact that if you take a single shift off, you're off for 5 days (Hell, I've taken the last 2 shifts off, which means I've been off for 8)



But:

You can be up for 24 hours straight
If you're up all night at work, all you want to go is go home and sleep, BUT if you sleep, not only do you waste one of your days off, but you also cannot fall asleep till late the next morning again.
You get one day of 'resting/fun' and the next you have to be in bed at a decent time because you have another 24hr shift the next day.



I much prefer 12s, especially 3on/4off, 4on/3off.  GO home every day, sleep uninterrupted in my bed, no being held late if your relief doesn't show up, you KNOW that your shift is ~12 hours no matter what, even with a late call, and not 24 with the possibility of 36+.


Yea, give me 12s.  Heck, even 16s sometimes.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 28, 2011)

Dammit this has been a terrible day... I actually can't wait to be on shift tomorrow


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 28, 2011)

Linuss, you'd like my system. 2 12 hour days, 2 12 hour nights, 4 days off. Plus a rule that says no more than 18 hours of pt care, so you can only be held over half a shift if your relief bails. Plus a very generous holiday/vacation/sick day allowance.  Oh, and you can trade shifts between medics without supervisor approval. 

Take off one tour, you've got 12 days vacation. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 28, 2011)

I love working 24s.  The money just piles up in the minimum amount of days each week.  I'm working 40 hours a week, "part time," and homeschooling on my off days.  Working shorter shifts, I would not be able to get my primary obligations taken care of.  We mostly sleep at night, and for now, I'm able to function all night and the next day.

I usually always have 2-3 days between shifts to recover, though.  And I take a nap in the afternoon on days following a 24 almost always.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 28, 2011)

You do 24s AND a second job?


See, with 24s, I NEVER wanted to pick up OT or do a second job, as I enjoyed my days off too much.



Now that I'm going back to 12s, I can pick up all the OT I want (even though I'm being paid more now, so it's a moot point) or start as a tech some place, just to annoy the hell out of the RNs.  With 12s, I can pick up an extra shift every week and still have 3 full days off.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 28, 2011)

Linuss said:


> You do 24s AND a second job?
> 
> 
> See, with 24s, I NEVER wanted to pick up OT or do a second job, as I enjoyed my days off too much.
> ...



The second job is "just" homeschooling my kids and being the mom at my house.  It's time-intensive, but just because of the hours in a day thing, not because it takes that much time.  The kids get their work done in 2-3 hours a day if they focus, and then we have about an hour of reading aloud spread between 2-3 sessions of reading throughout the day.

My husband has been working 24s for years on teh w-o-w-o-w-o-o-o-o schedule, and I never wanted him to work and OT either, cause I enjoyed his days off too much.  He likes having the pressure to work OT and part time relieved from him.  I like working, he likes being home with the people without me here, too.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 28, 2011)

See, if I had a Kelly schedule, I think I'd like 24s more, due to the built in vacation where you can just recharge without using your PTO.



My preceptor in medic school did a 24hr shift with a local 911, 24 hours at the fire department, and then had 24 hours off.  He said he'd been working the 48/24 style for 10 years.


I'd go crazy.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 28, 2011)

Linuss said:


> See, if I had a Kelly schedule, I think I'd like 24s more, due to the built in vacation where you can just recharge without using your PTO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the point of living?  And on that schedule, you're always owing someone more than what you're giving them.  You have to leave time for the commute, even if you do get relieved early every time.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wait could it be??? Looking at protocol changes for next year and from what I see EMTs are now able to obtain a blood sample and test the BGL without a medic doing it. But an AEMT or Medic needs to tell you to do it before hand...


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 28, 2011)

Anybody else got the letter from the National Registry about the scope of practice/title change for EMT-B's in california?


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 29, 2011)

firefite said:


> Wait could it be??? Looking at protocol changes for next year and from what I see EMTs are now able to obtain a blood sample and test the BGL without a medic doing it. But an AEMT or Medic needs to tell you to do it before hand...



Remember to put "California" in your post title so it makes sense that a basic is just now getting BGLs added to their scope.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 29, 2011)

firefite said:


> Wait could it be??? Looking at protocol changes for next year and from what I see EMTs are now able to obtain a blood sample and test the BGL without a medic doing it. But an AEMT or Medic needs to tell you to do it before hand...


Orange County already added that little tidbit when they introduced the local accreditation course. Along with assisting with pulse oximetry and 12 leads. 

What is it with EMS and having to legislate every little thing to the point where the lack of ambiguity creates ambiguity?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 29, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Remember to put "California" in your post title so it makes sense that a basic is just now getting BGLs added to their scope.



Haha good point


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 29, 2011)

A sup came to my station and stole my company issued jacket that was hanging on the back of the chair saying that its a "hazard" and that I'll be written up for it the next time he comes down. Screw this place, we're not a bunch of high schoolers


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 29, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> A sup came to my station and stole my company issued jacket that was hanging on the back of the chair saying that its a "hazard" and that I'll be written up for it the next time he comes down. Screw this place, we're not a bunch of high schoolers


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhnN54tHjkI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 29, 2011)

New study mix...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUXljzapIQM&feature=related


----------



## foxfire (Sep 29, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> A sup came to my station and stole my company issued jacket that was hanging on the back of the chair saying that its a "hazard" and that I'll be written up for it the next time he comes down. Screw this place, we're not a bunch of high schoolers


I dont get it? what exactly did you do wrong?


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 29, 2011)

foxfire said:


> I dont get it? what exactly did you do wrong?



That is a great question. The kicker is there was a crew ****ing off at the station that was supposed to be posted about 20 miles away and he didn't say anything to them.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 29, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> That is a great question. The kicker is there was a crew ****ing off at the station that was supposed to be posted about 20 miles away and he didn't say anything to them.



I had the same thing happen for someone else setting my rigs door against another rig at the station. 

Sometimes I wish sups could get written up for unreasonable write ups, running around nitpicking the little things to make yourself look better... :glare:


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 29, 2011)

All I have to say is "if it ain't broke, don't fix it. "

That's the last straw for me. Apps go out tomorrow and a serious job hunt shall begin, though I doubt it will be much better elsewhere. This place really doesn't deserve me if that's how they're going to treat me.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Sep 29, 2011)

Linuss said:


> You do 24s AND a second job?
> 
> 
> See, with 24s, I NEVER wanted to pick up OT or do a second job, as I enjoyed my days off too much.
> ...



I can pick up more ot or hours at the second job working 24s than I ever could working 12s. But we also don't work a regular 24 schedule. For our schedule we work a 12 and 3 24s per pay period (every two weeks). No real set schedule besides weekends (one of four worked) just however the shifts fall based on vacations and requests. Working 8 days a month at the fill time gig gives plenty of time for a second job and still have lots of time off.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 29, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> All I have to say is "if it ain't broke, don't fix it. "
> 
> That's the last straw for me. Apps go out tomorrow and a serious job hunt shall begin, though I doubt it will be much better elsewhere. This place really doesn't deserve me if that's how they're going to treat me.



Your running with p1 right?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 29, 2011)

yummmm potstickers


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 29, 2011)

Blah.....0237 and I'm sitting up with heartburn and passing the time sending out requests for copies of articles rather than being in bed holding my girlfriend.  *facepalm*


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 29, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Your running with p1 right?



Yup


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 29, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Yup



I interviewed with them today, I guess I know what I'm in for now..


----------



## exodus (Sep 29, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> I interviewed with them today, I guess I know what I'm in for now..



LA and SD = totally different.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 29, 2011)

exodus said:


> LA and SD = totally different.



Yeah, I've heard some horror stories from up north


----------



## Aprz (Sep 29, 2011)

Nobody hangs out in chat anymore?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 29, 2011)

exodus said:


> LA and SD = totally different.



How has your orientation been going?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 29, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Yeah, I've heard some horror stories from up north



That's what I was getting at, I've heard ALOT of stories from the la branch.. so i anything I'm expecting worse :unsure:


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 29, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> That's what I was getting at, I've heard ALOT of stories from the la branch.. so i anything I'm expecting worse :unsure:



Yup, everything's backwards here. The same sup locked me out of my own office -where I keep the money for washing our rigs- yesterday. Fine, screw you guys, guess who's rigs aren't going to get washed? I'm sure as hell not going to keep the money on my person or in an unsecured area of the station.

ETA: Anyone got the 411 on halfway decent places to work in San Diego?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 29, 2011)

17g + both of my AC's + blood clotting too fast= Blown veins, big bruises, pain, and an unsuccessful plasma donation. 

BUT I still got my 50 bucks lol


----------



## exodus (Sep 29, 2011)

firefite said:


> How has your orientation been going?



Pretty good, we have today off since we're RivCo. Anyone working in SB has to do a mapping thing.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 29, 2011)

Off to the tattoo shop, I've had a craving for something new... 

*disclaimer* Tattoos are excessively addictive. You have been warned.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 29, 2011)

I... Hate... Laundry.


----------



## epipusher (Sep 29, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I... Hate... Laundry.



That's one of our "house duties" at work. I feel ya.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 29, 2011)

So....I met my girlfriend's mother for the first time this afternoon.  Suffice to say I finally met someone more blunt, more crass and with even less of a filter than I possess (or lack, depending upon how one chooses to look at it).  Holy :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing :censored::censored::censored::censored:.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 29, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> So....I met my girlfriend's mother for the first time this afternoon.  Suffice to say I finally met someone more blunt, more crass and with even less of a filter than I possess (or lack, depending upon how one chooses to look at it).  Holy :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing :censored::censored::censored::censored:.



Oh come on now, she wasn't that bad. On the other hand, she did make you speechless a few times.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 29, 2011)

I just found a smog check place for $30, which is about half what the other places I looked at were charging. 

Also, if you're drastically below the cutoff, you should get 4 years between checks instead of 2 years.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 29, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Also, if you're drastically below the cutoff, you should get 4 years between checks instead of 2 years.



That'd be nice... So I could throw a motor swap and a turbo kit in my ride and not have to stress about smog for four years.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok, for those of us who aren't changing our engine configuration just to pass a smog check...


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 29, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Ok, for those of us who aren't changing our engine configuration just to pass a smog check...



find somewhere that doesnt require smog checks and register there.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 29, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> *disclaimer* Tattoos are excessively addictive. You have been warned.



Couldn't have put it better myself.



			
				adamjh3 said:
			
		

> I... Hate... Laundry.



See my above response.

On another note, I'm a pt for the EMT-Basic class's registry practicals tomorrow. It's sweet to work for the company that puts on the school, clocked in for laying on the ground and being prodded by basic students, I'll take it. As long as I don't draw being the KED pt :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Sep 29, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Couldn't have put it better myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would rather be the ked pt then the backboard and traction splinting pt


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 29, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I would rather be the ked pt then the backboard and traction splinting pt



This is very true. That's what the Intermediate students are for!  They tend to put medic students and employees as trauma or medical patients.


----------



## exodus (Sep 29, 2011)

Lawl, of course the ambulance is from the failing company in SD.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 29, 2011)

exodus said:


> Lawl, of course the ambulance is from the failing company in SD.



Well that doesn't look good. QUICK! BE CAREFUL OF THE O2 TANKS!


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 29, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> find somewhere that doesnt require smog checks and register there.




Kinda hard since technically my car isn't in my name.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 29, 2011)

BBQ time!


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 29, 2011)

exodus said:


> Lawl, of course the ambulance is from the failing company in SD.



You have the story for that?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 29, 2011)

PLLLEEEAASSEEE God let my shoulder stop hurting before tomorrow morning. 

I need to go back to work. I have no PTO


----------



## exodus (Sep 29, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> You have the story for that?



Just this - http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2011/sep/29/flames-consume-ambulance-el-cajon-mall/

Unoccupied ambulance.. The drivers door is open, so im thinking they stopped and hopped out.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 29, 2011)

exodus said:


> Lawl, of course the ambulance is from the failing company in SD.



Did you see the vid on statter911.com of the ambulance burning and exploding when the M cylinder went?  It was impressive.  Its the first one on, still, I think.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 29, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Did you see the vid on statter911.com of the ambulance burning and exploding when the M cylinder went?  It was impressive.  Its the first one on, still, I think.



Apparently there was another one in MD. Bad day for ambulances.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 29, 2011)

From Statter911


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 29, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> From Statter911



WOO! Blew the roof open like a sardine can.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 29, 2011)

The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 30, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire!



We dont need no water let that mother burn

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 30, 2011)

This is why I haven't been around much lately... 











About 1/2 way done. All DIY. Except for the dog, but he's been around for a while.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh i just love waking up to no water. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh oh oh. And there is a search helicopter circling the area. Faaaaantastic

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Sep 30, 2011)

Yay get to go back to work.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello paycheck.

Hello bn.com/ebooks.

Goodbye paycheck.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 30, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> This is why I haven't been around much lately...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 30, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> WOO! Blew the roof open like a sardine can.



I need to find the pic of one that drove under a power line that then arced and burned the unit up. In less than 5 mins. The roof cleared the line but they forgot about the 3ft tall antenna on top. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 30, 2011)

After an hour of cleaning I managed to clear my floor enough to vacuum, now my vacuum won't turn on.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 30, 2011)

Today, a friend emailed me this program..... that text bombs phones.... 

That's right.... 1000+ text messages sent to the same number at once... It's a pretty scary thought...


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 30, 2011)

That looks great, Lucid!


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 30, 2011)

I've never been covered in so much sawdust. That last call was ridiculous.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 30, 2011)

Ugh, I hate switching from days back to nights.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 30, 2011)

The real reason to proofread reports and use good grammar.


----------



## Deltachange (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, I've now done IV's on people. And my dog. Dogs easier, sub q is great!


----------



## Anjel (Sep 30, 2011)

Deltachange said:


> Well, I've now done IV's on people. And my dog. Dogs easier, sub q is great!



Poor dog. What did he ever do to you!?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 30, 2011)

I heard intubating dogs is much easier then humans as well. After I finish school and swap from per diem to full time I plan on trying out for our HEMS team. They do vet emergency stuff for police k-9s so I guess I'll find out if what I was told is true.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 30, 2011)

Bank of America:

You're doing a pretty :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:   job at convincing me to stay as a customer.


Maybe I should switch everything on over to USAA today... oh wait, I can't, because I can't access my :censored::censored::censored: online account!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 30, 2011)

> After I finish school and swap from per diem to full time I plan on trying out for our HEMS team



Don't.  I don't want to attend your funeral.



> They do vet emergency stuff for police k-9s so I guess I'll find out if what I was told is true.


Just go hang out with a vet for a few days.  BTW, yes, it is easier.  A turkey or chicken is even easier since you can literally tilt the head back far enough to see the cords without a scope.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 30, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Bank of America:
> 
> You're doing a pretty :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:   job at convincing me to stay as a customer.
> 
> Maybe I should switch everything on over to USAA today... oh wait, I can't, because I can't access my :censored::censored::censored: online account!



BOA SUCKS. They screwed me over so much when I was a customer there, now wellsfargo on the other hand.. NEVER EVER had a problem.. No fees, all my banking is free, ect. Love banking there.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 30, 2011)

Anybody have any recommendations on quick reference books or flip books for basics? or even some for medics.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 30, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> BOA SUCKS. They screwed me over so much when I was a customer there, now wellsfargo on the other hand.. NEVER EVER had a problem.. No fees, all my banking is free, ect. Love banking there.



BoA hasn't 'screwed me over' persay... the biggest thing is they took part of TARP.




Let me get this straight.. I give you MY money to hold on to, in turn you lend it out to people, rather irresponsibly to be honest, and then in return, I get 0.05% BACK, for using MY money? Meaning I make $0.50 a YEAR for every $1000 I let you borrow from me, yet you make ATLEAST $70 on a 7% loan?

And then I have multiple savings accounts used for various things so I don't mix the money up... yet if any of those accounts goes below $300, you charge me $5.  $5 to use MY money that I'm letting YOU make money off of?



Than you have the :censored: audacity to start charging $5 a month to people who use their debit cards starting this January?



Yeah, :censored: that, go to hell.




USAA = Free checking, free savings, they reimburse ATM fees...


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 30, 2011)

linuss said:


> yeah, :censored: That, go to hell.



amen!


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes, I understand it's doctor's orders, board and care Nurse, but I don't care if God came down and told you to put that man on an NRB at 2 liters a minute. You're wrong. No I don't care that he has COPD, I'm cranking it up until his sats get back up and then throwing him on a cannula. Have a nice night.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 30, 2011)

Linuss said:


> BoA hasn't 'screwed me over' persay... the biggest thing is they took part of TARP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suntrust is doing the same. a monthly service fee if you don't have direct deposit on top of another fee to use your debit card.. for a CHECKING account. uhm what else are you supposed to use? No one accepts checks.

AND their online banking has been down for like two friggin weeks and their phone tree is ridiculously annoying. Press 1 if you want to access your account information, enter your check card number, press pound, enter your pin, press pound. Press 1 to access your balance information. Enter the last four of your acct number. Wtf. I could have found an ATM by then.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 30, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Yes, I understand it's doctor's orders, board and care Nurse, but I don't care if God came down and told you to put that man on an NRB at 2 liters a minute. You're wrong. No I don't care that he has COPD, I'm cranking it up until his sats get back up and then throwing him on a cannula. Have a nice night.



I once got called to the Dallas County Jail for a patient having chest pain.  They put the patient on an NRB... at 2LPM.


I tore that mask off his face so fast it made MY head spin.  The nurse said "Don't do that, they need oxygen!".  Man... I let in to her...


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 30, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I once got called to the Dallas County Jail for a patient having chest pain.  They put the patient on an NRB... at 2LPM.
> 
> 
> I tore that mask off his face so fast it made MY head spin.  The nurse said "Don't do that, they need oxygen!".  Man... I let in to her...



My "learning moment" didn't go over too well with her. Yeah, I know it's hard to take someone with 120 hours of education seriously, but we're not all worthless.

I didn't mention the fact that the bag was completely (but unsurprisingly) deflated. I watched her stare in disbelief while his sat went from the mid 70s to 91 and his work of breathing decrease right quick.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 30, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> My "learning moment" didn't go over too well with her. Yeah, I know it's hard to take someone with 120 hours of education seriously, but we're not all worthless.
> 
> I didn't mention the fact that the bag was completely (but unsurprisingly) deflated. I watched her stare in disbelief while his sat went from the mid 70s to 91 and his work of breathing decrease right quick.



*facepalm*


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 30, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I tore that mask off his face so fast it made MY head spin.  The nurse said "Don't do that, they need oxygen!".  Man... I let in to her...



Yes, the patient needs oxygen, so why are you giving the patient less oxygen than what's present in room air?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 30, 2011)

So I picked up a shift tomorrow for our local public safetys open house. 
Little did I know....that me and whatever partner they give me will be demonstrating backboarding all afternoon. 

Woot woot


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 30, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> So I picked up a shift tomorrow for our local public safetys open house.
> Little did I know....that me and whatever partner they give me will be demonstrating backboarding all afternoon.
> 
> Woot woot



Do you guys use D-rings?


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 30, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> So I picked up a shift tomorrow for our local public safetys open house.
> Little did I know....that me and whatever partner they give me will be demonstrating backboarding all afternoon.
> 
> Woot woot



"... And here folks, is how we practice fear-based medicine" :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Sep 30, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Do you guys use D-rings?



Uh what rings? Lol


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 30, 2011)

2 SORs in a row, both from assaults. This is gonna be a fun night. :glare:


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 30, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> 2 sors in a row, both from assaults. This is gonna be a fun night. :glare:



sor?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 30, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> sor?



Signature of Release. In the case of tonight, meaning, I called the ambulance for a really stupid reason, and now don't want to go to the hospital.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 30, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> 2 SORs in a row, both from assaults. This is gonna be a fun night. :glare:



Same ol' reason?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 30, 2011)

Follow the man, follow the man with his pockets full of the jam. Follow the man, follow the man help me out daddy if you can.

I am in a RENT mood.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 30, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Same ol' reason?



I like it!


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 30, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Signature of Release. In the case of tonight, meaning, I called the ambulance for a really stupid reason, and now don't want to go to the hospital.



Right.  We call them "refusals."  Sometimes that means the patient refused, sometimes that means the medic refused.  YMMV.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 30, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Yes, the patient needs oxygen, so why are you giving the patient less oxygen than what's present in room air?



That's ESSENTIALLY what I said... just in a way that I KNOW she listened...h34r:


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 1, 2011)

Definitely almost got shot just now! Phew!!


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 1, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Definitely almost got shot just now! Phew!!



I carry a vest in my rig for sketchy calls. haha maybe you'd like to invest in one too? lol


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 1, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> I carry a vest in my rig for sketchy calls. haha maybe you'd like to invest in one too? lol



Our boxes all have vests on them. The call started off fine, just began escalating very quickly. Besides, are you going to put your vest on in the middle of a call? Then what good does it do you.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 1, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Our boxes all have vests on them. The call started off fine, just began escalating very quickly. Besides, are you going to put your vest on in the middle of a call? Then what good does it do you.



hmm.... I guess you'd just be SOL... I use mine when I get one of those "bad feelings"


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 1, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> hmm.... I guess you'd just be SOL... I use mine when I get one of those "bad feelings"



Lol the area I work, every call has the potential for a bad feeling  Just keep my fingers crossed


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 1, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> I carry a vest in my rig for sketchy calls. haha maybe you'd like to invest in one too? lol



The problem with that thought process is that the vest doesn't protect you when it's sitting in the rig. If provided, it's probably something that should be worn full time instead of just the calls you think are going to be dangerous.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 1, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The problem with that thought process is that the vest doesn't protect you when it's sitting in the rig. If provided, it's probably something that should be worn full time instead of just the calls you think are going to be dangerous.



Agreed, but being the service I used to work for only contracted backup 911 for the FD the majority of my calls were IFT. I usually didn't take the time to grab it and throw it on, I'll definitely rethink that if and when I get on with a full time 911 contracted service.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 1, 2011)

Americone Dream for breakfast

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a feeling today is going to be a boring day :/


----------



## Gray (Oct 1, 2011)

Rainy day breakfast at the Colinade then off shopping with the wife and outlaws


----------



## Sasha (Oct 1, 2011)

T-Bell for lunch for rizzle.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 1, 2011)

There's party planners and party goers. I obviously need to stay in the latter category


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 1, 2011)

Why do people in emergency services somehow think that because they voluntarily took on the risks inherent of their voluntarily chosen career, that they should be put on a pedistal? 

Why do people in emergency services somehow think that because they don't make the top 10 list for "dangerous jobs" based on fatality, that basing it on fatality is somehow misleading? Do we really want to say, "Hey, look, it's not fair that we don't suck at risk mitigation?"

Is a provider who insists on being placed on a pedestal because they work in emergency services anyway different than uppity physicians who think they are unquestionable simply because they are a physician? If it's widely recognized that physicians who act like that resemble the South-bound end of a North-bound horse, then shouldn't the same be said about emergency providers who think that they need to proclaim how much of a "hero" they are because of the career they choose with their own free will?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 1, 2011)

Because we are special.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm only a hero when I'm trying to bring a girl home :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Because we are special.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Special, "I can count to potato" special?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 1, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Special, "I can count to potato" special?



Special as in unique. My mommy told me so.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Oct 1, 2011)

It's gonna be one of those days today, I keep messing up on just the basic operations


----------



## Tommerag (Oct 1, 2011)

So some :excl::excl::excl::excl: kids decided to start a port-a-crapper on fire today. Honestly what is the point of that?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 1, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm only a hero when I'm trying to bring a girl home :rofl:



Hey....being rude to newbies seemed to work for me.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 1, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Why do people in emergency services somehow think that because they voluntarily took on the risks inherent of their voluntarily chosen career, that they should be put on a pedistal?
> 
> Why do people in emergency services somehow think that because they don't make the top 10 list for "dangerous jobs" based on fatality, that basing it on fatality is somehow misleading? Do we really want to say, "Hey, look, it's not fair that we don't suck at risk mitigation?"
> 
> Is a provider who insists on being placed on a pedestal because they work in emergency services anyway different than uppity physicians who think they are unquestionable simply because they are a physician? If it's widely recognized that physicians who act like that resemble the South-bound end of a North-bound horse, then shouldn't the same be said about emergency providers who think that they need to proclaim how much of a "hero" they are because of the career they choose with their own free will?



Because a large chunk of the population in general and a significant number of the people we share our field with (I refrain from calling them colleagues for a reason) are simply insecure and often frankly pathological tools.   At one end of the spectrum you simply have the folks who wear their fire and EMS shirts while off duty and have their trucks plastered with decals and lights.  At the other end you have the likes of the couple of members on here whose claims of being medics were not based on anything approaching the truth.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 1, 2011)

Irony, redefined:  USAFMEDIC45 getting selected to give a lecture on ethics.  *evil laugh*


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 1, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Irony, redefined:  USAFMEDIC45 getting selected to give a lecture on ethics.  *evil laugh*



One of the few things I've actually laughed out loud at


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah, welcome to next week's plans.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 1, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm only a hero when I'm trying to bring a girl home :rofl:



I think I just found my new signature.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p93D_hPV5M&feature=autoplay&list=FL7ZLAeBKM_cYGOr2jUXBWYw&playnext=1[/YOUTUBE]

The comments of the LAFD captain who led his men into this disaster and his description of how they treated the remains of the dead are worth watching.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 1, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> I think I just found my new signature.



I think being quoted in a sig line makes me part of the cool kids club.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 1, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I think being quoted in a sig line makes me part of the cool kids club.



The Kool Kids Klub?


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 1, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:
			
		

> The comments of the LAFD captain who led his men into this disaster and his description of how they treated the remains of the dead are worth watching.



What part am I looking for?  Don't feel like spending 45 minutes watching it.  :unsure:



Never mind, found it.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 1, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The Kool Kids Klub?



bahahaha:rofl:


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 1, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The Kool Kids Klub?



Hey now! h34r:


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 1, 2011)

Double post, but an O2 tank blows at about 19 seconds

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs5aZNmfooA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasha (Oct 1, 2011)

Can i be part of the cool kids club?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Can i be part of the cool kids club?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


Only if I can put this quote back in my signature?



Sasha said:


> Im good at faking lots of stuff.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll stay out of the cool kids club then.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 1, 2011)

Party in the chat?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 1, 2011)

We can dance if we want to
We can leave your friends behind
'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
Well they're no friends of mine


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 1, 2011)

"save a pretzel for the gas jets!"


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> We can dance if we want to
> We can leave your friends behind
> 'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
> Well they're no friends of mine



Glad to see safety is at the forefront of your life, even when you dance.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 2, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Glad to see safety is at the forefront of your life, even when you dance.



yes!
:rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 2, 2011)

Anybody ever been so something called music in the vineyard in Napa?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 2, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyecEGGDuds&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/youtube]


----------



## Flightorbust (Oct 2, 2011)

This is sad, I think I'd make more as a basic right now then what I'm doing.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 2, 2011)

Experiencing Caulfield syndrome with all the phonies around here. :[


----------



## fast65 (Oct 2, 2011)

And we're now at level zero, at 0200?


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ROwH8ZEST1U[/YOUTUBE]

This is my jam right now


----------



## Aprz (Oct 2, 2011)

Good afternoon guys. Chat?


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 2, 2011)

*sigh*


----------



## Sasha (Oct 2, 2011)

Woohoo my thursday date is officially on

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Oct 2, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Woohoo my thursday date is officially on
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



My beeestie date. I gotta buy closed toe shoes so i can run weee.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm lovin' overtime. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 2, 2011)

Chicken broccoli casserole in the oven. Just gotta figure out how to make the rolls while it's in there...


----------



## Sasha (Oct 2, 2011)

Make a trip down to the store and buy them

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 2, 2011)

In a last ditch effort to reset my circadian cycle... I'm not going to sleep until tomorrow night.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Oct 2, 2011)

Last day off before back to work - always mixed emotions. But on the bright side next weekend we are going camping!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 2, 2011)

Mmmm. Baked teriyaki salmon and this other thing. Cant remember what its called. its baked and starts with an F i think?


----------



## Flightorbust (Oct 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Mmmm. Baked teriyaki salmon and this other thing. Cant remember what its called. its baked and starts with an F i think?



It's called baked f#$*@#^ teriyaki salmon stuff. There ya go


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks like I'll be getting a solid dose of trauma during my internship if things keep going the way they are going. Yet another fatal shooting in downtown Reno.

http://www.foxreno.com/11at11/29368106/detail.html

1 fatality, 3 injured.


----------



## rmabrey (Oct 3, 2011)

fast65 said:


> And we're now at level zero, at 0200?



happens here all the time


On a slightly related note, the largest street festival, second only to mardi gras is in town this week.....should make for a fairly sucky week


----------



## Deltachange (Oct 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Poor dog. What did he ever do to you!?



well beyond the fact he is refusing to eat, extremely dehydrated and is an eight time national agility champion, who we really didn't want to die, nothing.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 3, 2011)

Im gonna die. Oh this was a bad id

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Im gonna die. Oh this was a bad id
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Hence why drinking a crap load of Gatorade before sleeping after spending all night drinking is a good idea, and has saved me many a time.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 3, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Hence why drinking a crap load of Gatorade before sleeping after spending all night drinking is a good idea, and has saved me many a time.



This.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 3, 2011)

Or just have your paramedic drinking buddy run a fluid bolus on you before you go to sleep and when you wake up. 

Y'know, just so he can practice...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 3, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Or just have your paramedic drinking buddy run a fluid bolus on you before you go to sleep and when you wake up.
> 
> Y'know, just so he can practice...



Banana bag! 100mg Thiamine in a 1000 bag of NS  Never actually done it, just heard stories.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 3, 2011)

Is it possible to get potsticker toxicity? haha


----------



## fast65 (Oct 3, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Is it possible to get potsticker toxicity? haha



If so...it sounds like a delicious death


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 3, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Is it possible to get potsticker toxicity? haha



Only in a chronic form, where it's called "atherosclerosis".


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 3, 2011)

Schweet, head up San diegans, dude in a white Malibu cruising around te county shooting people. Look out for a white Malibu. Chippies just shut down the 805 north from national city to mesa college. Including the westbound 8 junction to the 805


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 3, 2011)

fast65 said:


> If so...it sounds like a delicious death



That's what I was thinking!



			
				usafmedic45 said:
			
		

> Only in a chronic form, where it's called "atherosclerosis".



In that case I'm safe. Hasn't proven to be a chronic disposition towards them, yet.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 3, 2011)

Dear Wallstreet:

Can you guys quit being :censored: scared little girls?





I've lost 20% of my portfolio since August 1st because you freak the hell out if a butterfly flaps its wings wrong.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm quoted in a signature now...   does that make me part of that kool kids klub?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 3, 2011)

Headed to a stand by for some rock concert.

Im so not in the mood.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 3, 2011)

:wacko:I was just told by an employer to come into to interview in a polo and jeans... This is either the best place ever... Or I should be really concerned.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 3, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> :wacko:I was just told by an employer to come into to interview in a polo and jeans... This is either the best place ever... Or I should be really concerned.



Is it an interview plus practical test?

Of course I once showed up to an "interview" wearing the uniform of the other place I worked at at the time.

/The EMT manager at the water park was a coworker.
//They needed someone to fill in.
///Never thought I'd work at a water park for 2 seasons, but best job ever. 
//RIP Wild Rivers. 
/Slashies!


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 3, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Is it an interview plus practical test?
> 
> Of course I once showed up to an "interview" wearing the uniform of the other place I worked at at the time.
> 
> ...



Yup, interview and practical. Wild Rivers is dead!? :excl::excl::excl: h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 3, 2011)

I think I could watch Megan Fox get mad in Transformers for the rest of my life...


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 3, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I think I could watch Megan Fox get mad in Transformers for the rest of my life...



Shes just as hott in person... h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 3, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Yup, interview and practical. Wild Rivers is dead!? :excl::excl::excl: h34r:




Yea, Irvine Company wants to get a start on their new condo project (after 4 years of 1 year extensions for Wild Rivers) and Irvine is dragging their feet getting Wild Rivers land at The Great Park. So it looks like 2012 won't have a Wild Rivers, but 2014 could.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 3, 2011)

If I ever saw Megan Fox, I'd offer to buy her a cookie because she really could use some calories. 


Now if I was a decade or two older, Jennifer Aniston or Alex Kingston (Oh River Song, you bad bad girl).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 3, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> If I ever saw Megan Fox, I'd offer to buy her a cookie because she really could use some calories.
> 
> Now if I was a decade or two older, Jennifer Aniston or Alex Kingston (Oh River Song, you bad bad girl).



Negative, she doesn't need anything besides my number haha. 

Jennifer Aniston is smokin hott too, but she's too old for me.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 3, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Negative, she doesn't need anything besides my number haha.
> 
> Jennifer Aniston is smokin hott too, but she's too old for me.



If you could give her anything, you'd give her your number? ....h34r:....


----------



## Anjel (Oct 3, 2011)

So if jennifer anniston wanted to be with you...you would turn her down?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> So if jennifer anniston wanted to be with you...you would turn her down?



I would shes fugly.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> So if jennifer anniston wanted to be with you...you would turn her down?




I should, but that's what confession is for.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 3, 2011)

Decade or two older?  Screw that, I don't care if Jennifer is twice my age, she's hot.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 3, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> If you could give her anything, you'd give her your number? ....h34r:....



If I could give her anything it'd be a lot more than my number but right at the moment you gotta start with baby steps haha.




			
				Anjel1030 said:
			
		

> So if jennifer anniston wanted to be with you...you would turn her down?



Oh definitely not. She can have whatever she wants.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 3, 2011)

Now Karen Gillan, on the other hand, makes me want to emigrate to the UK.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 3, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Now Karen Gillan, on the other hand, makes me want to emigrate to the UK.



Meh. She looks good but too pale for my taste.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 3, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen for the first time in the 3 years I've lived in my condo I have just completed a top to bottom cleaning of the entire place. They said it couldn't be done and they were very nearly correct. It took me three days, multiple trash bags and a whole lot of patients but it's done. Let the filth begin anew.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 3, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ladies and gentlemen for the first time in the 3 years I've lived in my condo I have just completed a top to bottom cleaning of the entire place. They said it couldn't be done and they were very nearly correct. It took me three days, multiple trash bags and a whole lot of patients but it's done. Let the filth begin anew.



You make your patients clean? Now theres an idea...

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Oct 3, 2011)

My poor ears


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You make your patients clean? Now theres an idea...
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



thumbs up


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 3, 2011)

Why is it that I only seem to attract ex-girlfriends of dudes that I know? I'm a little lost on this fact...


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 3, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Now Karen Gillan, on the other hand, makes me want to emigrate to the UK.



I'd immigrate for that for sure... It's all about the accents... Southern or UK/Australian... A cute girl with an accent, is no longer a cute girl... but a goddess of sexyness.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]dSztjpJNNk[/YOUTUBE] 
Just for Anjel


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2011)

Longest concert of my life. 

They did a weird stem cell research song with pics of president bush and dna in the background. 

I felt I was being brainwashed.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Longest concert of my life.
> 
> They did a weird stem cell research song with pics of president bush and dna in the background.
> 
> I felt I was being brainwashed.



You were being brainwashed...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Longest concert of my life.
> 
> They did a weird stem cell research song with pics of president bush and dna in the background.
> 
> I felt I was being brainwashed.



That's kinda creepy. You didn't drink any of the coolaid did you?


----------



## fast65 (Oct 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Longest concert of my life.
> 
> They did a weird stem cell research song with pics of president bush and dna in the background.
> 
> I felt I was being brainwashed.



That's quite odd, who was playing?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry I was a grumpy panda today.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 4, 2011)

Im a sad monkey. We should get together and have an emotional animal party.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Oct 4, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> That's kinda creepy. You didn't drink any of the coolaid did you?



Its not koolaid its purple drink. Duh.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Oct 4, 2011)

I could go for some purple drank


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 4, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Im a sad monkey. We should get together and have an emotional animal party.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Grumpy panda and sad monkey. sounds like one hell of a party!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 4, 2011)

Id go to that party.... Oh wait.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2011)

fast65 said:


> That's quite odd, who was playing?



Dream Theater

And every song was 10min long. If it hadnt been so long I would of fallen asleep. No purple drank for me.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Longest concert of my life.
> 
> They did a weird stem cell research song with pics of president bush and dna in the background.
> 
> I felt I was being brainwashed.



That would be "the great debate"

You don't know how jealous I am


----------



## fast65 (Oct 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Dream Theater
> 
> And every song was 10min long. If it hadnt been so long I would of fallen asleep. No purple drank for me.



Sounds absolutely terrible


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 4, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Lol the area I work, every call has the potential for a bad feeling  Just keep my fingers crossed



You make me miss working in Camelot,part of Windcrest/Converse and Balcones Heights. 

Now I'm Austin where it's boring as can be. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 4, 2011)

Less than 11 hours now... Tomorrow at 10 am Apple announces the 411 on the new iPhone.. I feel like such a nerd! But I've been without a smartphone for the past 4 months since my last iPhone met its tragic end


----------



## Flightorbust (Oct 4, 2011)

sweet, Rats thawed, Every one ate.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 4, 2011)

That's what I'm gonna do on my monday night, thaw rats.


----------



## Flightorbust (Oct 4, 2011)

I had to feed my snakes. Its cheaper to order em frozen and just thaw em out as needed.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry you mentioned the "S" word and I died for a minute. 

Do not do creepy crawlie, slithery, stingy or bitey things.


----------



## Flightorbust (Oct 4, 2011)

Mine are all small.....comparatively. But atleast its not perverted when I ask some one if they want to see my 3 foot snake.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 4, 2011)

Yup. Died again. 

I'm a zombie now. grrrooooarrrgggg


----------



## Flightorbust (Oct 4, 2011)

Just for you Sasha. 3 of the 10 I have.


----------



## Flightorbust (Oct 4, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Sorry you mentioned the "S" word and I died for a minute.
> 
> Do not do creepy crawlie, slithery, stingy or bitey things.



So you dont do psych's?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> Just for you Sasha. 3 of the 10 I have.



You should vacuum


----------



## Sasha (Oct 4, 2011)

I think the snake would clog the vacuum.

You should do with it what I do with palmetto bugs. Sweep them out the door. 

You sweep once, run away screaming, come back, sweep it closer to the door, jump back and go "EWEWEWEWEW" sweep it once more.. you're almost there. One last sweep, jump back shrieking, throw the broom outside just incase the palmetto bug laid eggs in it, slam the door shut and then see phantom palmetto bugs out of the corner of your eye for the rest of the night, wrap yourself in an anti bug cocoon to sleep, shove a towel under the door so they can't crawl through the voids.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 4, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Less than 11 hours now... Tomorrow at 10 am Apple announces the 411 on the new iPhone.. I feel like such a nerd! But I've been without a smartphone for the past 4 months since my last iPhone met its tragic end



Eh, I'm rather excited for it as well. I just got my iPhone 4 though, so by the time I'm ready to get a new phone the iPhone 9 will probably be out


----------



## Flightorbust (Oct 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> You should vacuum



I agree. That was my friends house while he was moving, not mine.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Eh, I'm rather excited for it as well. I just got my iPhone 4 though, so by the time I'm ready to get a new phone the iPhone 9 will probably be out



I am having a dilemma. 

Sprint is getting the iphone. Do I want that or the EVO?


----------



## fast65 (Oct 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I am having a dilemma.
> 
> Sprint is getting the iphone. Do I want that or the EVO?


I don't know, that's a tough one. I personally got really tired of my Android phone, my iPhone just seems so much simpler and I love that


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 4, 2011)

Stupid stock markets.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 4, 2011)

Evo. Androids better.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Evo. Androids better.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



YOUR FACE IS BETTER!

Wait...that didn't work out how I planned :glare:


----------



## Sasha (Oct 4, 2011)

To go pick up the kid then to target awwwwaaaayyyy

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Oct 4, 2011)

Dear "The General Auto Insurance" commercials, I hate you, and what the hell is the deal with the penguin?!

Love,
    Nathan


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Dear "The General Auto Insurance" commercials, I hate you, and what the hell is the deal with the penguin?!
> 
> Love,
> Nathan








It's too hot for a penguin.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hahahaha, at least someone else realizes it


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Stupid stock markets.



Amen


----------



## AlphaButch (Oct 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> It's too hot for a penguin.



Thanks, now I'll be creeped out all afternoon

/no longer opens the stock market app on phone - too painful


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2011)

Going to canterbury village. So excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Going to canterbury village. So excited!!!!!!!!



Is that the german place?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Going to canterbury village. So excited!!!!!!!!



Used to live in the subdivision behind Canterbury.  Infact, that church you see next to it is my old church. 

My sister worked at Always Christmas for a few years.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Is that the german place?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Its a german christmas place. Not as big as frankenmuth AKA little bavaria


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Used to live in the subdivision behind Canterbury.  Infact, that church you see next to it is my old church.
> 
> My sister worked at Always Christmas for a few years.



I love Always Christmas


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 4, 2011)

Whew. Busy night. I got home this morning, went to bed, and just woke up. It's 1430. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## crazycajun (Oct 4, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Whew. Busy night. I got home this morning, went to bed, and just woke up. It's 1430.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.



You got me beat. I got home at 0730. Went to bed. Got back up when the phone guy decided to show up a day early. Went back to bed only to have my 9 y/o a few minutes ago tapping me on the forehead asking "Daddy, Do you have to work tonight?". When I told her yes she then asked "Well could you get up now and come push me on the swing cause I am bored." Gotta love em!


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2011)

At a resturaunt called 

"The Clansman pub"


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> At a resturaunt called
> 
> "The Clansman pub"



I hope it's Scotish themed.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2011)

It is lol


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 4, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> You got me beat. I got home at 0730. Went to bed. Got back up when the phone guy decided to show up a day early. Went back to bed only to have my 9 y/o a few minutes ago tapping me on the forehead asking "Daddy, Do you have to work tonight?". When I told her yes she then asked "Well could you get up now and come push me on the swing cause I am bored." Gotta love em!



Home at 0800 for me. Set alarm "for an hour." Woke up at 1345. I'd planned to spend the day on housework... guess some of it has to wait.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 4, 2011)

You know you're a smartass when you work a "Robin Hood: Men in Tights" reference into a presentation on infection control.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 4, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I hope it's Scotish themed.



LOL Nah....not far enough south for much other than that. Being a Klan member in the Detroit area is a bit like being a Neo-Nazi in Tel Aviv.  You're kind of massively outnumbered.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2011)

No body puts baby in the corner


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> You know you're a smartass when you work a "Robin Hood: Men in Tights" reference into a presentation on infection control.



Unlike some other presenters, you can do it in an English accent?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Unlike some other presenters, you can do it in an English accent?



Pretty much.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 4, 2011)

Usaf got his swag walk on.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 4, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> LOL Nah....not far enough south for much other than that. Being a Klan member in the Detroit area is a bit like being a Neo-Nazi in Tel Aviv.  You're kind of massively outnumbered.



Good point but then again those Klan boys aren't known for their critical thinking skills lol


----------



## Gray (Oct 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MoXVa1Jm2Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2011)

I see that terrible movie, and raise you Star Wars Gangsta Rap.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij4w7ChpuaM[/youtube]


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I see that terrible movie, and raise you Star Wars Gangsta Rap.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij4w7ChpuaM[/youtube]



I want to scrub my eyes and ears out with bleach and steel wool.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2011)

...and for good measure, Weird Al and "The Sage Begins."

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEcjgJSqSRU[/youtube]


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmPmIJyi0sc

I win.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 4, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> Mine are all small.....comparatively. But atleast its not perverted when I ask some one if they want to see my 3 foot snake.



Hmmmm....guess what we found in our door today.






Now I'm no snake expert, but it looked like a bull snake to me.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLd2uAam0hI
> 
> I win.




I know it shouldn't, but there's just something inherently funny about the Downfall parodies that have even a slightly decent script.


...and no, I win.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSYk8ofhYFY&feature=related

It's meta...


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...and no, I win.



Oh REALLLY?!







I think *not*.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=795TZmB5DpM


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2011)

It scares me when I see some of these kids becoming paramedics. Not because of their age. But maturity level. I had to block a few, because I just couldn't stand to read how cool it was they get to "play with needles tomorrow"


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> It scares me when I see some of these kids becoming paramedics. Not because of their age. But maturity level. I had to block a few, because I just couldn't stand to read how cool it was they get to "play with needles tomorrow"



I haven't really had a chance to play with needles yet... why do they get to play with needles?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I haven't really had a chance to play with needles yet... why do they get to play with needles?



Play with needles? Sounds like theyre all getting massive tattoos.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> It scares me when I see some of these kids becoming paramedics. Not because of their age. But maturity level. I had to block a few, because I just couldn't stand to read how cool it was they get to "play with needles tomorrow"



Block them from where?

Don't judge me just because I look like I'm 12 Anjel, I'm super sensitive


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> It scares me when I see some of these kids becoming paramedics. Not because of their age. But maturity level. I had to block a few, because I just couldn't stand to read how cool it was they get to "play with needles tomorrow"



did I get blocked? or am I still around? :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Block them from where?
> 
> Don't judge me just because I look like I'm 12 Anjel, I'm super sensitive



Lol I don't know what you look like Nathan. So I can't judge that. *gives nervous hug and a *there there shoulder pat* * lol 

And blocked on facebook lol


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2011)

NVRob said:


> did I get blocked? or am I still around? :unsure:



You are still around robby lol


----------



## fast65 (Oct 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Lol I don't know what you look like Nathan. So I can't judge that. *gives nervous hug and a *there there shoulder pat* * lol
> 
> And blocked on facebook lol



Well now I just feel left out of the loop, nobody is my facebook friend :'( *que "All By Myself"


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Well now I just feel left out of the loop, nobody is my facebook friend :'( *que "All By Myself"



Join the party. We have a nice little facebook posse.

Anjel Jones


----------



## fast65 (Oct 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Join the party. We have a nice little facebook posse.
> 
> Anjel Jones




THERE'S SO MANY OF YOU! :sad:

EDIT: Oh yeah, request sent (Nathan Rasmussen)


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2011)

fast65 said:


> THERE'S SO MANY OF YOU! :sad:
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, request sent (Nathan Rasmussen)



lol accepted. You...look...*resists urge to comment on age* 

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> lol accepted. You...look...*resists urge to comment on age*
> 
> :rofl::rofl:



Doogie?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Doogie?



DOOGIE!! That is Fast's new nickname.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha, better than what they call me at work 

I told you I looked young


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> DOOGIE!! That is Fast's new nickname.


I agree... Pickles.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I agree... Pickles.



What ev...


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Haha, better than what they call me at work
> 
> I told you I looked young




Bieber?


----------



## fast65 (Oct 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Bieber?



No 

I am forever known as the "trunk monkey" to the company and hospital staff


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mChHKQLZik[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkve6M9JW3E[/youtube]


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> [YOUTUBE]3mChHKQLZik[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Rkve6M9JW3E[/YOUTUBE]



I don't get it.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2011)

Get the concept of a trunk monkey or how it applies?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Get the concept of a trunk monkey or how it applies?



How it applies?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> How it applies?





fast65 said:


> I am forever known as the *"trunk monkey" *to the company and hospital staff



/me shrugs.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wouldn't that be an Obstetric option not a pediatric option?


----------



## fast65 (Oct 5, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Wouldn't that be an Obstetric option not a pediatric option?



Obstetric option just doesn't have the same ring to it


----------



## Anjel (Oct 5, 2011)

I get 21 hours of OT next pay period AND get to work the Blue October concert. 

I am a happy camper.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I get 21 hours of OT next pay period AND get to work the Blue October concert.
> 
> I am a happy camper.



Yay!!!


----------



## hoss42141 (Oct 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I get 21 hours of OT next pay period AND get to work the Blue October concert.
> 
> I am a happy camper.



At least you get OT. If we work OT and it is on the check it is counted as straight pay. PT employees don't get time and a half where I am. If you work 60 hours you get paid regular pay for 60 hrs. Yeah it sucks.. lol


----------



## Tigger (Oct 5, 2011)

hoss42141 said:


> At least you get OT. If we work OT and it is on the check it is counted as straight pay. PT employees don't get time and a half where I am. If you work 60 hours you get paid regular pay for 60 hrs. Yeah it sucks.. lol



What state is this in and did you have to agree to this scheme upon hiring?


Sent from my out of area communications device.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 5, 2011)

Queue Facebook stalker fest.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 5, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Queue Facebook stalker fest.



It is just so fun


----------



## Aprz (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, you really do look young.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 5, 2011)

fast65 said:


> It is just so fun



Yes! Love the avatar doogie.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 5, 2011)

No, I wont take an ambulance out of service to give you a ride to the gas station. 
Its not my fault you spent your money on smokes instead of gas causing you to run out right next to me. Stop looking at me like I should do something for you. 
The mile round trip walk will be good for you.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wanna know how fast you have to go to get the water off your car after you wash it? Exactly 8 miles an hour over the speed limit. Officer Salvadorez was kind enough to let me know this


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 5, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Wanna know how fast you have to go to get the water off your car after you wash it? Exactly 8 miles an hour over the speed limit. Officer Salvadorez was kind enough to let me know this



But officer, I have a very valid reason for driving at that speed. Those water spots are such a pain!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 5, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> But officer, I have a very valid reason for driving at that speed. Those water spots are such a pain!



She was actually very nice about it. Even suggested that if I felt obligated to express my appreciation for letting me off with a warning I could buy her a beer at a certain nearby watering hole this Saturday. BBG gots himself a date with a woman who owns handcuffs! Wow I think that's a good thing?


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 5, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> She was actually very nice about it. Even suggested that if I felt obligated to express my appreciation for letting me off with a warning I could buy her a beer at a certain nearby watering hole this Saturday. BBG gots himself a date with a woman who owns handcuffs! Wow I think that's a good thing?



Oh-ho, good for you, man! Just don't piss her off


----------



## fast65 (Oct 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Yes! Love the avatar doogie.



I figured you would


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 5, 2011)

Sweet I just found a 100 dollars itunes gift card I forgot I bought from 3 months ago.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 5, 2011)

Booking a trip to Kona. I've never been there anyone have any suggestions besides beach bumming.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 5, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Oh-ho, good for you, man! Just don't piss her off



Ya, pissing her off could add an element of truth to adamjh3's signature


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 5, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Ya, pissing her off could add an element of truth to adamjh3's signature



That would officially be the best first date ever


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 5, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> That would officially be the best first date ever



I'd be inclined to agree.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 5, 2011)

Just landed an interview with "healthcare for camps and recreation." 
Anyone have any first hand experience with them?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 5, 2011)

HotelCo almost caused me to die today.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 5, 2011)

Anyone in the mood for meeting up with KatGrl2003 and I in Atlantic City?  Feel free to PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 5, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Anyone in the mood for meeting up with KatGrl2003 and I in Atlantic City?  Feel free to PM me if you're interested.



You are in Atlantic City?? Where exactly is that? New Jersey? I always thought it was Georgia? But that's Atlanta. 

BTW did you get the package I sent you? lol


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> You are in Atlantic City?? Where exactly is that? New Jersey? I always thought it was Georgia? But that's Atlanta.
> 
> BTW did you get the package I sent you? lol



New Jersey.  We're here for me to speak at a conference in the morning so we have the weekend to enjoy ourselves so if there is anyone in Philly, NJ or Delaware that might be interested in meeting up, let us know.

When did you send a package?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 5, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> New Jersey.  We're here for me to speak at a conference in the morning so we have the weekend to enjoy ourselves so if there is anyone in Philly, NJ or Delaware that might be interested in meeting up, let us know.
> 
> When did you send a package?



Umm.... Saturday I think? lol


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 5, 2011)

So, apparently I'm a horrible person for thinking that Apples next product line is the iTomb.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 5, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So, apparently I'm a horrible person for thinking that Apples next product line is the iTomb.



OH too soon man too soon lol :rofl:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 5, 2011)

I haven't received anything.  However, I haven't been home since Tuesday.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 5, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So, apparently I'm a horrible person for thinking that Apples next product line is the iTomb.



No, you're a brilliant fellow.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 5, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I haven't received anything.  However, I haven't been home since Tuesday.



well you should probably have it when you get back then.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm thinking about going the paramedic route. my options are HCC or San Jauc any one got anything to say about these programs.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So, apparently I'm a horrible person for thinking that Apples next product line is the iTomb.



Nope, I lol'd. Then again, that might just make me a terrible person too.

On a side note: I once again got asked today "are you even old enough to do this?" the curses of youth


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank god for anti diarrhea medication...h34r: And curse my recently aquirred sensitivity to caffine. :sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Jon (Oct 6, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Booking a trip to Kona. I've never been there anyone have any suggestions besides beach bumming.


Have a brew with FireTender? (or perhaps a blow with his peace pipe?)


----------



## Jon (Oct 6, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm thinking about going the paramedic route. my options are HCC or San Jauc any one got anything to say about these programs.


Go to TEEX. TEEX is awesome!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 6, 2011)

Jon said:


> Have a brew with FireTender? (or perhaps a blow with his peace pipe?)



I think FireTender is on a different island or I would def stop in to see some of his artwork.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 6, 2011)

Damn, the last episode of BBC's Robin Hood made my allergies act up. h34r:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 6, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Damn, the last episode of BBC's Robin Hood made my allergies act up. h34r:



I watched the first couple of episodes of that but couldn't stick with it.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 6, 2011)

Im gonna scream my face off tonight.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Oct 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Im gonna scream my face off tonight.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


You and me both, why are you gonna do it?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 6, 2011)

Halloween event at a theme park. How about you?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Oct 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Halloween event at a theme park. How about you?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Working with a supervisor that likes to scream at his partner on scene, trade?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 6, 2011)

Nope, no thanks! 

You keep yours, I'll keep mine. But i'll give you a play by play of the haunted houses so you can live vicariously if you want


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Nope, no thanks!
> 
> You keep yours, I'll keep mine. But i'll give you a play by play of the haunted houses so you can live vicariously if you want



Have fun.  That stuff is so not for me.  I collapse to the ground.

A friend went to the halloween thing at sea world in san antonio...she took a pic of the welcome sign and texted it to me..."brought to you by sea world and Stihl"

We are big chainsaw fans, esp stihls. Not so my Texas chainsaw massacre.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Nope, no thanks!
> 
> You keep yours, I'll keep mine. But i'll give you a play by play of the haunted houses so you can live vicariously if you want



Are you sure? This is your last chance.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 6, 2011)

Turning in my application to nursing school; I'm still not convinced I'll look any good in the skirt and little hat, I have really hairy legs 

Oh and no I don't plan on wiping your bottom, unless of course you want to come in the helicopter.

Ugh, I'll be 28 when I get my degree, that's so old!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 6, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Turning in my application to nursing school; I'm still not convinced I'll look any good in the skirt and little hat, I have really hairy legs


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>



You know that reminds me of something but I'm going to bite my tongue; ouch my tongue!  Why did I bite it? Why? 

It's interesting here that some hospitals do not allow nurses to wear scrubs, apparently thats for the doctors only (except those who work in the operating room).


----------



## fast65 (Oct 6, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> You know that reminds me of something but I'm going to bite my tongue; ouch my tongue!  Why did I bite it? Why?
> 
> It's interesting here that some hospitals do not allow nurses to wear scrubs, apparently thats for the doctors only (except those who work in the operating room).



Hmmm, so you really do have to wear a skirt, just remember to bend at the knees when you need to pick something up ^_^


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 6, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> You know that reminds me of something but I'm going to bite my tongue; ouch my tongue!  Why did I bite it? Why?
> 
> It's interesting here that some hospitals do not allow nurses to wear scrubs, apparently thats for the doctors only (except those who work in the operating room).



On a hot humid day here in Houston I could do with a Kilt, sure you look silly but you can't beat the circulation.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 6, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Hmmm, so you really do have to wear a skirt, just remember to bend at the knees when you need to pick something up ^_^



You can wear scrub pants but you have to wear a shirt that looks something like this







Some DHBs let their RNs wear scrubs (I know Waitemata and Auckland do) whereas Capital and Coast for example in ED RNs wear blue scrubs and the doctors wear green


----------



## fast65 (Oct 6, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> You can wear scrub pants but you have to wear a shirt that looks something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, well that's a little better of a mental image now


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 6, 2011)

So... yay former employer drama.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 6, 2011)

Was told about AG BIDS by a good friend a day or two ago. Wondering what the heck is somastatin.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> So... yay former employer drama.



Go on...

Ugh, I'm stuck sitting between districts with my supervisor and I look in the mirror to see him wandering in the bushes...what?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 6, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Wondering what the heck is somastatin.



It inhibits the secretion of Growth Hormone from the anterior Pituitary Gland. It can also inhibit the secretion of insulin and glucagon from the alpha and beta cells of the pancreas as well as have effects in the GI tract.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 6, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Go on...



My 2 week notice apparently didn't count as a 2 week notice and if I want to be 'rehireable' I had to start it over yesterday, jeopardizing my new job.



Obviously I wasn't keen on that idea...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 6, 2011)

So just got back from the grocery store. I was standing in line at the self check out and this little 3 or 4 year old girl in the basket in front me goes. "Mom!! MOM!! That mans really big!" the mom kinda smiles at me and ignores the kid. Again the kid "He's really big mom!" The mom says to the kid "You'll be big too one day" the kid thinks about it for like 2 seconds then starts bawling. It was awesome.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 6, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> It was awesome.



Best part of the story


----------



## fast65 (Oct 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> My 2 week notice apparently didn't count as a 2 week notice and if I want to be 'rehireable' I had to start it over yesterday, jeopardizing my new job.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I wasn't keen on that idea...



That sucks, I don't see how they can do that :/


----------



## foxfire (Oct 7, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> So just got back from the grocery store. I was standing in line at the self check out and this little 3 or 4 year old girl in the basket in front me goes. "Mom!! MOM!! That mans really big!" the mom kinda smiles at me and ignores the kid. Again the kid "He's really big mom!" The mom says to the kid "You'll be big too one day" the kid thinks about it for like 2 seconds then starts bawling. It was awesome.



.That is too funny. :rofl:


----------



## Sasha (Oct 7, 2011)

I learned tonight i am great at running through crowds.

I also learned that running through crowds in scare zones attracts the scare actors. 

And they chase you.

With chainsaws.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I learned tonight i am great at running through crowds.
> 
> I also learned that running through crowds in scare zones attracts the scare actors.
> 
> ...



And you're sure they were actors? h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Oct 7, 2011)

The hoods and melty looking faces kind of indicate actors.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## saskvolunteer (Oct 7, 2011)

This was what we got to deal with today: http://www.cjme.com/story/videophotos-co-op-refinery-explosion-fire-regina/26387

Our trauma centre went on bypass, and we only took patients from this incident. Pretty busy day.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sasha said:


> The hoods and melty looking faces kind of indicate actors.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I don't know, I've been chased by some melty faced hoodlums before...they were carrying those little gardening knee pads though, quite odd.


----------



## rmabrey (Oct 7, 2011)

We finally get vec on the truck today.......only had the protocol written for a while now


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 7, 2011)

fast65 said:


> That sucks, I don't see how they can do that :/



They've made a habit of disregarding their own policies for the last few months. One of the reasons why Linuss and I have both bailed.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 7, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> They've made a habit of disregarding their own policies for the last few months. One of the reasons why Linuss and I have both bailed.



Well hopefully they haven't tried to screw you as well :/


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 7, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Well hopefully they haven't tried to screw you as well :/



That's a whole different long saga lol. I'm out now, and at a place where I've got some good options hopefully


----------



## fast65 (Oct 7, 2011)

That's good then, at least you've moved on to greener pastures lol


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 7, 2011)

I thought I tanked that interview... and then they offered me a position.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 7, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I thought I tanked that interview... and then they offered me a position.



Congrats!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 7, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I thought I tanked that interview... and then they offered me a position.



:beerchug: :usa:


----------



## firetender (Oct 7, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I think FireTender is on a different island or I would def stop in to see some of his artwork.


 
I'm on Maui, so if you can get a parachute, bail out over Haleakala and we can get you over to Kona by kayak!

But if you get the opportunity, get over to Kialuea (Hilo side of the BI BBG). It's erupting now. Just an opportunity to witness creation. We've seen enough of the other stuff!

I thought you were headed to Alaska.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 7, 2011)

Took me a really long time to realize what Delta Tango Foxtrot meant. 

Silly army and your words and letters.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 7, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I thought I tanked that interview... and then they offered me a position.



:birthday::blink::beerchug: Congrats!!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 7, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Took me a really long time to realize what Delta Tango Foxtrot meant.
> 
> Silly army and your words and letters.



Delta or Whiskey?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 7, 2011)

DTF is down to eff.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 7, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> They've made a habit of disregarding their own policies for the last few months. One of the reasons why Linuss and I have both bailed.



And S

And A

And M

And J


And those are just the people at my station who have left / made it known they are looking to leave.  I know of a few others at other stations, too.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 7, 2011)

Sasha said:


> DTF is down to eff.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




Ahh, gotcha.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 7, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Took me a really long time to realize what Delta Tango Foxtrot meant.
> 
> Silly army and your words and letters.



So, is that a common term in your company? :unsure:


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 7, 2011)

fast65 said:


> So, is that a common term in your company? :unsure:


They must have a large code 3 club.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 7, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> They must have a large code 3 club.



Hahaha

Yay, new boots are here!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 7, 2011)

Neurology paper needs to be done with. My brain is starting to turn to mush.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 7, 2011)

firetender said:


> I'm on Maui, so if you can get a parachute, bail out over Haleakala and we can get you over to Kona by kayak!
> 
> But if you get the opportunity, get over to Kialuea (Hilo side of the BI BBG). It's erupting now. Just an opportunity to witness creation. We've seen enough of the other stuff!
> 
> I thought you were headed to Alaska.



Alaska is more of a long term goal, Hawaii is just a weekend warm up. I will check out the eruption though, sounds like an incredible sight.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 7, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I thought I tanked that interview... and then they offered me a position.



Nice! Congrats.


----------



## firetender (Oct 7, 2011)

*Almost forgot*



bigbaldguy said:


> Alaska is more of a long term goal, Hawaii is just a weekend warm up. I will check out the eruption though, sounds like an incredible sight.


 
Highly likely you can manage to swim with wild Spinner dolphins. Early morning (about 11 a.m. let them rest), someone will tell you where the bay is, Kona side. You cannot (legally) approach them, but how could they resist checking out a hunk like you?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 8, 2011)

I missed 1000. So I'll celebrate my lack of a life now!

1,002!!!!! :beerchug:

With that said. I'm logging off and going to bed before I say something stupid in retaliation to some things I have read tonight.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 8, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I missed 1000. So I'll celebrate my lack of a life now!
> 
> 1,002!!!!! :beerchug:
> 
> With that said. I'm logging off and going to bed before I say something stupid in retaliation to some things I have read tonight.


Congratulations.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 8, 2011)

Im wet im wet im wet 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Im wet im wet im wet
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Ahh how much I enjoyed the rainy days when girls wore white t-shirts to school...


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 8, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Ahh how much I enjoyed the rainy days when girls wore white t-shirts to school...



Same here. Those are some nice memories. 

Feeling quite lazy today. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## fast65 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well I got suckered into doing a standby for some boat races tomorrow and we got stuck with our old backup rig today while they're doing maintenance on our shiny new one


----------



## Sasha (Oct 8, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Ahh how much I enjoyed the rainy days when girls wore white t-shirts to school...



Only time you ever got to see a bra, right? 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Only time you ever got to see a bra, right?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




12 leads for everyone without a Y chromosome!


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Only time you ever got to see a bra, right?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




Who said anything about bras?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 8, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Who said anything about bras?



Psh, the girls like the attention too much for bras


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 8, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Who said anything about bras?


----------



## silver (Oct 8, 2011)

500 post. Only took me 3 years and 364 days to get it.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 8, 2011)

silver said:


> 500 post. Only took me 3 years and 364 days to get it.



Pfft, amateur. 

On a side note, how the heck am I near 8k posts?


----------



## silver (Oct 8, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> On a side note, how the heck am I near 8k posts?



Show off


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 8, 2011)

silver said:


> Show off



To be fair, I'm only 5th in this thread (and several hundred posts away from 4), which is a good indication that I'm full of quality, not quantity.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 8, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> To be fair, I'm only 5th in this thread (and several hundred posts away from 4), which is a good indication that I'm full of quality, not quantity.



No, it just means that your quantity is diversified in other threads, while ours are focused.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 8, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> To be fair, I'm only 5th in this thread (and several hundred posts away from 4), which is a good indication that I'm full of quality, not quantity.



Not when half your posts are the old dude reading the news paper o

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarcisius (Oct 8, 2011)

*booger goblin with a crooked thumb*

My sister, bro-in-law, and 1 yr. old niece are visiting. My niece is a little booger goblin jacked up on caffeine if ever there was one. And I wouldn't want her any other way.

On a side not, my niece has this thing with her thumb. It's perpetually bent, and any attempts to bend it back to straight or normal position are fruitless. It's like it's locked in a bent position. I don't think it hurts her at all, she doesn't seem to mind when we try to bend it back. But it's kinda weird. Any ideas?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Not when half your posts are the old dude reading the news paper o
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




I'm confuzzled.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 8, 2011)

That pic of the old dude giving the look

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, the implied facepalm picture. Gotcha.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 8, 2011)

Things I dislike:

Nomex flightsuit on a humid day.
Cigarette smoke.
Cigarette smoke in my nomex flight suit on a humid day.

Ugh.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 8, 2011)

My new catchphrase "Stop youre gonna make me pee!"

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> My new catchphrase "Stop youre gonna make me pee!"
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



In what context?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 8, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Sasha said:
> 
> 
> > My new catchphrase "Stop youre gonna make me pee!"
> ...



Depends.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 8, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Depends.



:rofl:


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 8, 2011)

In the same context as?



Sasha said:


> Im wet im wet im wet
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 8, 2011)

silver said:


> 500 post. Only took me 3 years and 364 days to get it.



Yes but you took the quality over quantity approach.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 8, 2011)

Background check came back clean. Job is mine, first shift next Saturday. Time to brush up on sports injuries.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 8, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Background check came back clean. Job is mine, first shift next Saturday. Time to brush up on sports injuries.



Congrats!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 8, 2011)

Put yo hood up rep where ya from.

A company too cheap to buy rain coats.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bout time we finally got some rain..And thanks for the reminder that my truck will spin all 4 wheels and drift thru a turn. That got some looks.


----------



## foxfire (Oct 8, 2011)

My mom is the worst lookieloo ever!!! aaaaaaarg!!!!!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 8, 2011)

Turned the ac in my hotel room down to 60 then fell asleep, woke up and I can't feel my toes. This place has good ac.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 8, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Things I dislike:
> 
> Nomex flightsuit on a humid day.
> Cigarette smoke.
> ...



The chafing of your, ummm...nether regions after a flight in an un-airconditioned 206 on a 110 degree day with 80% plus humidity is deadly.   I recommend at least three showers a day and heavy application of Gold Bond powder.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Put yo hood up rep where ya from.
> 
> A company too cheap to buy rain coats.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Sashas avatar is chewing slowly again it must finally be full of popcorn.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 8, 2011)

What's the trick to getting animated avatars to work again?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 8, 2011)

Dont criticize phils eating habits

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 8, 2011)

Ya! how do we get animated avatars to work?


----------



## exodus (Oct 8, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> What's the trick to getting animated avatars to work again?



Use this one:






Need to fall under 80x80 and less than 63.5kb


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 8, 2011)

Im gonna work a 36. 10 this morning til 10 tomorrow. Gettin that money honey

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Oct 8, 2011)

Damn texans and your rain


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Damn texans and your rain



Lack of rain this year...


----------



## Flightorbust (Oct 8, 2011)

I want rain, I woke up to snow this morning.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 8, 2011)

It just ruined the tigers game


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 8, 2011)

Crap, I'm sitting literally less than a mile from Ranger's stadium and didn't realize it rained...


----------



## Sasha (Oct 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> It just ruined the tigers game



Eat em up tigers eat em up. *shakes coin cup*


Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 9, 2011)

I rode 24miles to work in the pouring rain this morning. Might have to do the same thing going home in the morning tomorrow


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 9, 2011)

I wonder what the Rangers fans were more excited about.  The Rangers winning or actual precipitation.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 9, 2011)

Blah...I hate waking up too soon after a long drive home.  :censored::censored::censored::censored: off morning.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 9, 2011)

You too, huh? 

Sent from my telefono


----------



## exodus (Oct 9, 2011)

Debating renting a room at a house in palm springs for the nights I work, there's a few for under 200 and my cost to go out there every night I work would be around 280.... Hmmm.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 9, 2011)

exodus said:


> Debating renting a room at a house in palm springs for the nights I work, there's a few for under 200 and my cost to go out there every night I work would be around 280.... Hmmm.



Do it. The extra sleep and lack of commute frustration alone will make it worth it.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 9, 2011)

Just read an editorial where the author cited her own organization's findings without any kind of disclosure, unless you read the byline stating she was the president of said organization. Seriously, even if you had a good point, why discredit yourself like that?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 9, 2011)

...because most people are sheep and won't catch that.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...because most people are sheep and won't catch that.



Sadly, your right.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 9, 2011)

exodus said:


> Debating renting a room at a house in palm springs for the nights I work, there's a few for under 200 and my cost to go out there every night I work would be around 280.... Hmmm.



If you haven't seen it yet in the main crew area right above the phone where you clock-in and out at there is an employee who is willing to rent out a room.


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 9, 2011)

*aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh*

I am so sick right now and I hate it. I absolutely hate colds; my nose is all stuffy, yet it runs a lot too; my sinuses ache, my eyes feel half open, i can't breathe, and i can't sleep....and IM AT WORK (not as an emt) AWESOME


...and i need to study but i cant focus and just keep face-planting into my notes. *sigh* fun fun fun.


----------



## exodus (Oct 9, 2011)

firefite said:


> If you haven't seen it yet in the main crew area right above the phone where you clock-in and out at there is an employee who is willing to rent out a room.



Haven't even been to the station yet, first day there isn't until thursday.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 9, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> I am so sick right now and I hate it. I absolutely hate colds; my nose is all stuffy, yet it runs a lot too; my sinuses ache, my eyes feel half open, i can't breathe, and i can't sleep



You too? My partner got me sick, and I've been down for my entire 4 day. And it figures the day before i go back to work I start feeling better


----------



## Sasha (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a splitting headache. I think its the lack of sleep and the student combined.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 9, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> You too? My partner got me sick, and I've been down for my entire 4 day. And it figures the day before i go back to work I start feeling better





Sasha said:


> I have a splitting headache. I think its the lack of sleep and the student combined.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



yuck. I hate being sick! I'm pretty sure SOMEONE in my office got me sick, darn recycled air!! I hope you both feel better. I've been downing emergen-c packets and cold remedy tea.I realized this morning, in my half-awake-fog, that I took 2 teaspoons of Dayquil instead of 2 tablespoons.oops!


----------



## exodus (Oct 9, 2011)

exodus said:


> Haven't even been to the station yet, first day there isn't until thursday.



Since my interview at least and I didn't get to see anything then anyway.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 9, 2011)

I swear, I am going to die of the afternoon after a 24.  I'm a complete wimp, a total sissy.  I need to go for a run, but I don't have the energy to even cook dinner.

Note to self:  No 24 hour Saturdays without a nap Sunday afternoon.  

I can do it any other day of the week, just the nap potential on sundays is remarkable.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 9, 2011)

A couple of months ago, I got a letter from the IRS saying I was being audited, because my "Declared" income in 2008 was like, $18k, though they had "records indicating" $50k+.  Turns out, my parents accountant for their business messed up and put that the $50k as one of MY retirement accounts.  This issue has since been fixed, but it has apparently opened the door for the IRS to continue auditing me...

Just got another letter saying I owe $1000, plus +$100 penalties for my 2009 return since I couldn't prove my educational expenses. 


I just logged in to my old college to look up my 1098-T form, which the 2009 form shows nothing, but the 2008 form shows the amount I declared, and in box 7 it says "Check this box if the funds declared above were used for the Jan-March 2009 year".  

Now I need to call the IRS on Monday to see if box 7 means I'm covered, or if I still owe $1,000...



Gah.  I need to finally start keeping every damn piece of financial information from now on.  No more living like a teen.


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 9, 2011)

Linuss said:


> A couple of months ago, I got a letter from the IRS saying I was being audited, because my "Declared" income in 2008 was like, $18k, though they had "records indicating" $50k+.  Turns out, my parents accountant for their business messed up and put that the $50k as one of MY retirement accounts.  This issue has since been fixed, but it has apparently opened the door for the IRS to continue auditing me...
> 
> Just got another letter saying I owe $1000, plus +$100 penalties for my 2009 return since I couldn't prove my educational expenses.
> 
> ...





ohhhh gawd. good luck! The IRS is insane!


----------



## fast65 (Oct 9, 2011)

So I discovered a few things last night:

-Running a three paramedic rig will inherently increase your call volume by 300%. Subsequently, the severity of those calls will increase exponentially with how late/early it is.

-When a gurney begins to roll down a hill, the supervisor will be the  first one to go after it...or direct someone else to do so.

-The later/earlier it is, the number of pumps you must take with an out of town transfer will increase by the minute.

-Taco Bell increases in deliciousness the later/earlier it gets


That is all.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 9, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> ohhhh gawd. good luck! The IRS is insane!



Here in Texas, we just fly a plane into them when they start getting out of hand.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/02/18/pilot-crashes-texas-building-apparent-anti-irs-suicide/


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 9, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Here in Texas, we just fly a plane into them when they start getting out of hand.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/02/18/pilot-crashes-texas-building-apparent-anti-irs-suicide/




Let's not give the Occupy Wall Street group any ideas.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 9, 2011)

fast65 said:


> So I discovered a few things last night:
> 
> 
> -Taco Bell increases in deliciousness the later/earlier it gets
> ...



Duh! I learned that my freshman year of high school


----------



## fast65 (Oct 9, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Duh! I learned that my freshman year of high school



Haha, what can I say? I'm a late bloomer


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 9, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Here in Texas, we just fly a plane into them when they start getting out of hand.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/02/18/pilot-crashes-texas-building-apparent-anti-irs-suicide/



Hey....that's uncalled for.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 9, 2011)

Totally just ninja rolled on the ground.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 9, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Totally just ninja rolled on the ground.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Deliberately?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 9, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Deliberately?



No, its Tourettes


----------



## Sasha (Oct 9, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Deliberately?



No. I tripped and turned it into a ninja roll.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Oct 9, 2011)

Sasha said:


> No. I tripped and turned it into a ninja roll.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I don't know if I could be more impressed right now h34r:


----------



## Flightorbust (Oct 9, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Hey....that's uncalled for.



WOW I never thought Id see the day where usaf was offended


----------



## Anjel (Oct 9, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Haha, what can I say? I'm a late bloomer



Who are we kidding here. Freshman year of high school was last year for you 

I'm just kidding Doogie. You know you are my favorite Fast65


----------



## fast65 (Oct 9, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Who are we kidding here. Freshman year of high school was last year for you
> 
> I'm just kidding Doogie. You know you are my favorite Fast65



What are you talking about, I look old for my age 

I know Anjel, you're my fav too


----------



## Sasha (Oct 9, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I don't know if I could be more impressed right now h34r:



My student was like whaaaaat!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Oct 9, 2011)

fast65 said:


> What are you talking about, I look old for my age
> 
> I know Anjel, you're my fav too



Im anjels favorite. Youre just her favorite fast65

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Oct 9, 2011)

No, I refuse to accept it, I'm her favorite!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 9, 2011)

Sasha said:


> My student was like whaaaaat!
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 9, 2011)

That was an interesting call. 70 year old male throwing up x 1 day due to heavy drinking (he assumed). It came in as a BLS call. Vitals are pretty normal 130/76, pulse 68 strong/regular, 16 resperations Cl/Bl, skin signs normal, normal, warm. A&Ox4 No complaints of pain except the stomach due to throwing up. Past history of seizures (last one was 26 years ago). No allergies currently not taking any medications. 

Get him to the ER and the nurse hooks him up to the monitor (the normal monitor that goes on every patient) and bam the guy is in SVT at a rate of 233. The patient is still A&Ox4 and no signs or symptoms. Patients pulse is still at a rate of 68 palpated but 231 on the monitor. Nurses try getting an IV in the right and left AC, can't get it. They go for an EJ, still can't get it. Finally they go for a femoral line and get it. 2 hours later the patients heart rate is down but still high at 154.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 9, 2011)

firefite said:


> That was an interesting call. 70 year old male throwing up x 1 day due to heavy drinking (he assumed). It came in as a BLS call. Vitals are pretty normal 130/76, pulse 68 strong/regular, 16 resperations Cl/Bl, skin signs normal, normal, warm. A&Ox4 No complaints of pain except the stomach due to throwing up. Past history of seizures (last one was 26 years ago). No allergies currently not taking any medications.
> 
> Get him to the ER and the nurse hooks him up to the monitor (the normal monitor that goes on every patient) and bam the guy is in SVT at a rate of 233. The patient is still A&Ox4 and no signs or symptoms. Patients pulse is still at a rate of 68 palpated but 231 on the monitor. Nurses try getting an IV in the right and left AC, can't get it. They go for an EJ, still can't get it. Finally they go for a femoral line and get it. 2 hours later the patients heart rate is down but still high at 154.



and he was still 68 palpated?!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 9, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> and he was still 68 palpated?!



That's what I got on scene, in the ambulance during transport, at the hospital, and what the nurse and doc got while palpating.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 9, 2011)

firefite said:


> That was an interesting call. 70 year old male throwing up x 1 day due to heavy drinking (he assumed). It came in as a BLS call. Vitals are pretty normal 130/76, pulse 68 strong/regular, 16 resperations Cl/Bl, skin signs normal, normal, warm. A&Ox4 No complaints of pain except the stomach due to throwing up. Past history of seizures (last one was 26 years ago). No allergies currently not taking any medications.
> 
> Get him to the ER and the nurse hooks him up to the monitor (the normal monitor that goes on every patient) and bam the guy is in SVT at a rate of 233. The patient is still A&Ox4 and no signs or symptoms. Patients pulse is still at a rate of 68 palpated but 231 on the monitor. Nurses try getting an IV in the right and left AC, can't get it. They go for an EJ, still can't get it. Finally they go for a femoral line and get it. 2 hours later the patients heart rate is down but still high at 154.



Holiday heart syndrome!


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Holiday heart syndrome!



Learn something new every day


----------



## Anjel (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Anjel (Oct 9, 2011)

And wow JP. You are one smart cookie. That's neat. Never heard of Holiday Heart Syndrome.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 10, 2011)

Playing marriage counselor and listening to Amon Amarth at the same time is probably not the best of ideas.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 10, 2011)

Yay, I love making extra money for all-calls, and now I'm listening to partner tell dispatch to just leave him alone


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm going from an EMS system where I hadn't had a GSW in 10 months (heck, I've NEVER had a GSW) to a system where there were atleast 4 last night,


Ha.  Hello rural vs urban!


----------



## fast65 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds like a good time  How many more people are in your coverage area with your new company vs. your old one Linuss?

It seems like stuff has been lighting up around here lately, hell, there were 3 all-calls on my last shift, yesterday there were 4 code 3 transfers out of town (and they were actually critical ), and I'm already getting texts for a 3rd rider this morning, it's not even 1000 yet :blink:

But on the plus side, I'm close to having as many OT hours as I do regular hours for this pay period


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 10, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Sounds like a good time  How many more people are in your coverage area with your new company vs. your old one Linuss?



Rural service:  In my county, we had 5-6 trucks covering 850sq mi for a population of 50,000, could get anywhere 1-10 calls per truck per day, average of about 4-5 per day.


Urban service covering 860 sq mi with a population of ~900,000. The system gets over 220 calls per day, each truck getting 8-12 in a 12hr shift.  When I did my ride-outs with them back in 2008, one day we had 12 calls, the other day we had 4 and slept for most of the night with not a single truck in the system moving for 5 hours.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hmmm, odd. How are you looking this new system?


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 10, 2011)

My first day isn't till next Monday, which is 2 weeks academy, week of driver training, another 2 weeks of academy, and then my FTO.


Still a few months till I'm back in my own truck again.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> My first day isn't till next Monday, which is 2 weeks academy, week of driver training, another 2 weeks of academy, and then my FTO.
> 
> 
> Still a few months till I'm back in my own truck again.



Oh, gotcha. Well that'll be a fun few months


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 10, 2011)

It's gonna suck... I don't like FTO periods.  I feel like a student again, having to justify what I do.


Not always easy if you know more than your FTO, too


----------



## fast65 (Oct 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> It's gonna suck... I don't like FTO periods.  I feel like a student again, having to justify what I do.
> 
> 
> Not always easy if you know more than your FTO, too



Haha, yeah, I imagine that does make things a little more difficult


----------



## fast65 (Oct 10, 2011)

I have now successfully made delicious pitas for my chicken gyros tonight, muhahahaha


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 10, 2011)

USAFMEDIC45's restaurant review:  The Taste of India restaurant across the street from the children's hospital in Pittsburgh is amazing.  The leftovers we have from our stop there a couple of days ago are better than anything else I have encountered in that particular cuisine.


----------



## Nerd13 (Oct 10, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I have now successfully made delicious pitas for my chicken gyros tonight, muhahahaha



I try a different recipe for pitas about once a year and they never turn out quite right... You've clearly mastered some strong magic!


----------



## Anjel (Oct 10, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I have now successfully made delicious pitas for my chicken gyros tonight, muhahahaha



Jealous


----------



## Sasha (Oct 10, 2011)

I had a two day old granola bar and pickles for dinner.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I had a two day old granola bar and pickles for dinner.



Not jealous


----------



## Sasha (Oct 10, 2011)

It was actually yummy.


----------



## exodus (Oct 10, 2011)

I had home made chili with steak and cornbread.


----------



## exodus (Oct 10, 2011)

...I just realized, coachella is in the OP area of my new job.... I WANT TO WORK COACHELLA!!!!


----------



## fast65 (Oct 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Jealous



They were the deliciousness


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 10, 2011)

exodus said:


> ...I just realized, coachella is in the OP area of my new job.... I WANT TO WORK COACHELLA!!!!



You probably will get the chance to. Coachella is 2 weekends in a row this year. It gets crazy when the strobes turn on. As soon as they come on you will have like 8 people instantly start having seizures. And you get to see a whole bunch of people on different drugs. It gets pretty funny seeing the people start to freak out. 

Had a guy on mushrooms last year came to the tent freaking out about spiders. After I reassured him there were no spiders I couldn't resist. I pointed at the ground and said "spider!". The guy freaked out. 

Now someone is going to comment "that was not professional" or "that could have caused a heart attack".


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## exodus (Oct 10, 2011)

firefite said:


> You probably will get the chance to. Coachella is 2 weekends in a row this year. It gets crazy when the strobes turn on. As soon as they come on you will have like 8 people instantly start having seizures. And you get to see a whole bunch of people on different drugs. It gets pretty funny seeing the people start to freak out.
> 
> Had a guy on mushrooms last year came to the tent freaking out about spiders. After I reassured him there were no spiders I couldn't resist. I pointed at the ground and said "spider!". The guy freaked out.
> 
> Now someone is going to comment "that was not professional" or "that could have caused a heart attack".



That's when you catch all the spiders in a suction canister, and when the transferring RN at the hospital gives you a hard time for somethin, dump the spiders back on the PT.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 10, 2011)

firefite said:


> You probably will get the chance to. Coachella is 2 weekends in a row this year. It gets crazy when the strobes turn on. As soon as they come on you will have like 8 people instantly start having seizures. And you get to see a whole bunch of people on different drugs. It gets pretty funny seeing the people start to freak out.
> 
> Had a guy on mushrooms last year came to the tent freaking out about spiders. After I reassured him there were no spiders I couldn't resist. I pointed at the ground and said "spider!". The guy freaked out.
> 
> Now someone is going to comment "that was not professional" or "that could have caused a heart attack".



That was not professional.

You have to point at the spiders dangling from the tent.  Duh!  Spiders on the ground are no danger!


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> It's gonna suck... I don't like FTO periods.  I feel like a student again, having to justify what I do.
> 
> 
> Not always easy if you know more than your FTO, too



One job I had, I went into teaching mode on the first 3 calls, and the FTO just let me finish the 6 shifts we were required to do.

He needed to learn what I was talking about.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 10, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> That was not professional.
> 
> You have to point at the spiders dangling from the tent.  Duh!  Spiders on the ground are no danger!



I love you. ^_^


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 10, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I love you. ^_^



I don't typically approve of poking at people's psychoses, but if they are doing it through pharmacologic recreation, it's open season.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 10, 2011)

If I could just think of something to say on the school nurse thread and the oxygen in mi thread I would have a little check box by every thread in new posts.

This is usually a sign that it's time for me to shut the computer and walk away.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 10, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I don't typically approve of poking at people's psychoses, but if they are doing it through pharmacologic recreation, it's open season.



I don't split hairs even that much.  I am of the opinion that people never really lose their minds.  Their minds just morph into something potentially more entertaining for those around them.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 11, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> If I could just think of something to say on the school nurse thread and the oxygen in mi thread I would have a little check box by every thread in new posts.
> 
> This is usually a sign that it's time for me to shut the computer and walk away.



I'm down to the multitool thread at this point, mostly because I was a bad boy in the recent NREMT thread.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 11, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> That was not professional.
> 
> You have to point at the spiders dangling from the tent.  Duh!  Spiders on the ground are no danger!



Haha. I'll save that one for Coachella Fest this next year haha


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 11, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I'm down to the multitool thread at this point, mostly because I was a bad boy in the recent NREMT thread.



That was really funny, too.  I watched all 4 minutes and 53 seconds.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 11, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> That was really funny, too.  I watched all 4 minutes and 53 seconds.



The Amateur Transplants are two physicians in England who started performing songs while in medical school. A bunch of their songs are related to medical education or medicine and completely spot on.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 11, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The Amateur Transplants are two physicians in England who started performing songs while in medical school. A bunch of their songs are related to medical education or medicine and completely spot on.



Didn't the do the Wenckebach song too?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 11, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Didn't the do the Wenckebach song too?



  Diagnosis Wenchkebach was a Canadian med school. Washington University in St. Louis and Western University both have parodies of Bud Light's Real Men of Genius commercials up.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 11, 2011)

Dunkin Donuts K cups...OH HELL YEAH[/randysavagevoice]


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 11, 2011)

John Wayne time.  No partner for the day.  I hate these stupid station transfers into the abyss.  I had to go to one station, get my gear and stuff, and then come all the way out here so I can sit in a station without a partner.  Awesome.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 11, 2011)

Blah....I hate day shift.  At least I have the day off tomorrow and a half day on Thursday.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 11, 2011)

My neck and jaw hurt.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 11, 2011)

To join the list of complainers: Thank you VA for breaching your contract with another company and calling us to return the patient we brought you back home. When he could have gone by cab. I <3 crossing the entire county 7 times in a shift.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 11, 2011)

That's it, I'm calling the doc tomorrow. This is week 4 of being sick. At least I'm sticking with the general rule of EMS being bad patients.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 11, 2011)

MedStar in Ft Worth is advertising for a new CEO, and they posted the salary.  Between $159,000 and $240,000




I'm going to get my MBA.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 11, 2011)

Putting my partners socks in the freezer was either a very good idea, or a very bad idea, we shall soon see


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 11, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Putting my partners socks in the freezer was either a very good idea, or a very bad idea, we shall soon see



On those hot,muggy nights I'll usually throw my pants in the freezer when i go to sleep, haha


----------



## fast65 (Oct 11, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> On those hot,muggy nights I'll usually throw my pants in the freezer when i go to sleep, haha



Hmmmm, I suppose that does sound rather nice


----------



## medic417 (Oct 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> MedStar in Ft Worth is advertising for a new CEO, and they posted the salary.  Between $159,000 and $240,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to get started. First employee I'm firing is Sally .


----------



## medic417 (Oct 11, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Putting my partners socks in the freezer was either a very good idea, or a very bad idea, we shall soon see



You'll know bad ideal when the ice cream tastes like dirty socks.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> My neck and jaw hurt.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Do you have any indigestion with that? 12-lead!!!! :lol:


----------



## Sasha (Oct 11, 2011)

A little nausea. Maybe I do need a 12 lead, hahaha.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 11, 2011)

Just make sure they use the back of their hand. I hear the nipple-pinch-and-lift method isn't widely accepted.


----------



## exodus (Oct 11, 2011)

About to install OSX leopard onto my computer... Wish me luck.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 11, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Just make sure they use the back of their hand. I hear the nipple-pinch-and-lift method isn't widely accepted.



I doubt her boobs sag enough to be in the way.  She's like 22 years old.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Oct 11, 2011)

exodus said:


> About to install OSX leopard onto my computer... Wish me luck.



:rofl: I didn't even know leopard still existed.


----------



## silver (Oct 11, 2011)

exodus said:


> About to install OSX leopard onto my computer... Wish me luck.



You are two operating systems behind.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I doubt her boobs sag enough to be in the way.  She's like 22 years old.



I'm 23, and no they do not.. Thankfully, but pinching... don't totally knock it.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm 23, and no they do not.. Thankfully, but pinching... don't totally knock it.



This discussion is useless without pictures.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm 23, and no they do not.. Thankfully, but pinching... don't totally knock it.



... Hmm...


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm bored


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> This discussion is useless without pictures.



You are always after pictures!


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 11, 2011)

I was giving report to the nurse, told him that the patient called for weakness and malaise with anorexia, and was orthostatic and near-syncopal on ambulation.

The nurse was totally like, "how did you know that??"

Right.  I used a blood pressure cuff and my incredible powers of clinical assessment.

OR...I had him walk to the stretcher and he almost passed out.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 11, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> You are always after pictures!



Wouldn't you be?


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Wouldn't you be?



I am not into pictures.  I have a nearly unlimited supply of the real thing.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 11, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I was giving report to the nurse, told him that the patient called for weakness and malaise with anorexia, and was orthostatic and near-syncopal on ambulation.
> 
> The nurse was totally like, "how did you know that??"
> 
> ...



"Oh nurse, allow me to explain, the amazing magic of the power of OBSERVATION!"


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 11, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I am not into pictures.  I have a nearly unlimited supply of the real thing.



Yeah well us guys aren't as lucky.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Yeah well us guys aren't as lucky.



Some of us... :rofl:


----------



## Flightorbust (Oct 12, 2011)

I work at a strip club so I'm gonna stay out of this part.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 12, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> I work at a strip club so I'm gonna stay out of this part.



Does that mean you have moobs?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 12, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> some of us... :rofl:



lol


----------



## Flightorbust (Oct 12, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Does that mean you have moobs?



Nope, Im the DJ and it comes it some benefits. Besides my a cup doesnt count as moobs, lol.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 12, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Yeah well us guys aren't as lucky.



Just throw a 500 cc bag of NS in your breast pocket and you can totally find out what implants are like


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 12, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Just throw a 500 cc bag of NS in your breast pocket and you can totally find out what implants are like



:rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 12, 2011)

Cop: "Do you have any guns, knives or rocket launchers on you?" :rofl:


----------



## Flightorbust (Oct 12, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Cop: "Do you have any guns, knives or rocket launchers on you?" :rofl:


I've been asked that. Or they will ask about grenades. The best on was a cop asked me if I had any weapons, knives, guns, tanks or anti aircraft in my car.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 12, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> I've been asked that. Or they will ask about grenades. The best on was a cop asked me if I had any weapons, knives, guns, tanks or anti aircraft in my car.



I once had a cop ask if I had any Chinese hookers in the car.  I told him, "No, but there's the Vietnamese one in the backseat and the Thai one I keep next to the spare tire in case of emergencies."  I've never seen someone snort so hard in my life.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 12, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Just throw a 500 cc bag of NS in your breast pocket and you can totally find out what implants are like



Well I see what you do in your spare time.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 12, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Well I see what you do in your spare time.



Well I was waiting for my partner to finish her chart yesterday, what else am I supposed to do in the ER?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 12, 2011)

I met someone with a squeakier voice than mine.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't get the point of flu shots. Everytime I get one I always get sick. But yet if I skip a year without getting a flu shot then I don't get sick.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 12, 2011)

It's a crap shoot


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 12, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I met someone with a squeakier voice than mine.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 12, 2011)

Got a call back for my interview the other day. Signed hiring docs today, finally back with a 911 provider  making 12/hr as a basic... oh happy day


----------



## Sasha (Oct 12, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>



I dont get it

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Oct 12, 2011)

Im seriously about to punch someone in their face maybe even their kidney.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 12, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Im seriously about to punch someone in their face maybe even their kidney.



Go for the throat punch

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 12, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Go for the throat punch
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



No.. the boob punch.. that'll shut em up..


----------



## Anjel (Oct 12, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> No.. the boob punch.. that'll shut em up..



No one deserves a boob punch


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 12, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I dont get it
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




Kill the person with the squeakier voice. Kill them with fire!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 12, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> No.. the boob punch.. that'll shut em up..


I'm gonna punch you in the ovary, that's what I'm gonna do. A straight shot. Right to the babymaker.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 12, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> No.. the boob punch.. that'll shut em up..


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 12, 2011)

Just had my truck broken into :glare: Stole about $500 dollars worth of cycling gear, $500 worth of medical text books, and my epi pen. Seriously... And I had JUST put all of that stuff in there! My truck is usually damn near empty! Out of the parking lot of a fire station no less... :censored::censored::censored::censored:bags.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 12, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Got a call back for my interview the other day. Signed hiring docs today, finally back with a 911 provider  making 12/hr as a basic... oh happy day



I'm going to make a wild guess and say you got hired at AMR. And I can even narrow it down even more by saying it's a division that is union haha. 

And congrats.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 12, 2011)

firefite said:


> I'm going to make a wild guess and say you got hired at AMR. And I can even narrow it down even more by saying it's a division that is union haha.
> 
> And congrats.



Actually no, I'm still trying to get on with AMR. Gonna go take their written here whenever I find the time. This is with *PM'd company*.. AMR is a hell of alot shorter drive, which I'd prefer.. I'd rather ride medic/basic anyways instead of basic/basic.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 12, 2011)

Linuss said:


>



hahaha :rofl: that movie... that actor... ohhh that stuffs hilarious.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 12, 2011)

Someone brought a 2 year old to the Blue October concert I'm working.

Mom was so upset when kid got knocked over and hit her head. 

Some people...i swear.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 12, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> hahaha :rofl: that movie... that actor... ohhh that stuffs hilarious.



It all started with a chair....


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 12, 2011)

I never understood why people try to get relationship advice from someone who hasn't had a solid relationship in over 2 years.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 12, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Just had my truck broken into :glare: Stole about $500 dollars worth of cycling gear, $500 worth of medical text books, and my epi pen. Seriously... And I had JUST put all of that stuff in there! My truck is usually damn near empty! Out of the parking lot of a fire station no less... :censored::censored::censored::censored:bags.



That sucks dude. Keep your eye on craigslist I have a friend who saw some of his stolen cycling stuff on there and they actually caught the guy.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 13, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I never understood why people try to get relationship advice from someone who hasn't had a solid relationship in over 2 years.



I'm glad I'm not the only to experience that


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 13, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Just had my truck broken into :glare: Stole about $500 dollars worth of cycling gear, $500 worth of medical text books, and my epi pen. Seriously... And I had JUST put all of that stuff in there! My truck is usually damn near empty! Out of the parking lot of a fire station no less... :censored::censored::censored::censored:bags.



Well you do work on the east side correct?

That does suck though. Watch the pawn shops or Craiglist like suggested. I doubt the natives could use the cycling gear.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I met someone with a squeakier voice than mine.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



You have a squeaky voice?  I never would have seen that coming?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 13, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> You have a squeaky voice?  I never would have seen that coming?



That's what people tell me. 

I don't hear it.

But this chick sounded like a five year old.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 13, 2011)

This service has the stryker power pro gurneys...


----------



## AlphaButch (Oct 13, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> This service has the stryker power pro gurneys...



Do you make sound effects when you use them?

Try it... you'll like it


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 13, 2011)

Car died while on the way to pick up my uniform for the new job.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 13, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> This service has the stryker power pro gurneys...



Our service has them too! Kinda. We only have like 4 or 5 total. And they are always having problems due to the heat and sand out here.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 13, 2011)

You mean services still have manual stretchers?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 13, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Well you do work on the east side correct?
> 
> That does suck though. Watch the pawn shops or Craiglist like suggested. I doubt the natives could use the cycling gear.



Actually, I never had any problems while I was on the East side (surprisingly enough). I moved to Blanco & West about 2 weeks ago. Turns out that area is just as bad, just with different ethnicities. 

Just checked Craigslist with no luck, but will definitely keep an eye out.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You mean services still have manual stretchers?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



We do and I perfer them. They are lighter.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 13, 2011)

The extra weight doesnt make much of a difference when you can raise and lower with one finger and go halfsies on putting it in.

The only time i really dislike them ia when we are taking someone home to a trailer who physically cant tolerate the stairchair. 

I have never hated 3-4 stairs soooo much.
Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 13, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Car died while on the way to pick up my uniform for the new job.



DUDE! NOT COOL!



Sasha said:


> You mean services still have manual stretchers?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Not only manual, but broken old fashioned fernos.. Like, the patient sits down and the gurney collapses.. Thank god I left that service..



firefite said:


> Our service has them too! Kinda. We only have like 4 or 5 total. And they are always having problems due to the heat and sand out here.



Heat? really? Sand I could totally see.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 13, 2011)

Mmmm five guys fries. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> The extra weight doesnt make much of a difference when you can raise and lower with one finger and go halfsies on putting it in.
> 
> The only time i really dislike them ia when we are taking someone home to a trailer who physically cant tolerate the stairchair.
> 
> ...



You guys have stair chairs also?? The word around here is we are supposed to have all power gurneys in about 2 years. And then stair chairs in about 5 years after that.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> You guys have stair chairs also?? The word around here is we are supposed to have all power gurneys in about 2 years. And then stair chairs in about 5 years after that.



We have stair chairs. Not good ones. And i cant promise that a patient will not fall through when they sit on one. But they are stairchairs. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> You guys have stair chairs also?? The word around here is we are supposed to have all power gurneys in about 2 years. And then stair chairs in about 5 years after that.



We've got the ballin' stair chairs with the tracks on the back 

I resisted the Stryker power stretchers like crazy when we first got them a few years ago*. Now I despise the manual ones.

*the power Fernos are still a p.o.s.


----------



## _TraumaQueen_ (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, took a few months but finally caught the end of this thread (and might I say it's been pretty entertaining) ^_^

Side note: second post, yay


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 13, 2011)

One problem after another. First the brakes on my truck $750 to fix. Now my AC went out (no clue on how much that is gonna cost) and my tie rod ends still need to be replaced roughly $300.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 13, 2011)

"Did it hurt when you fell from heaven?" 
"Aw!"
"'Cause your face is :censored: ed up"


----------



## JsonAre (Oct 13, 2011)

I burnt my behind on a fire call. Now it hurts to sit down.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 13, 2011)

_TraumaQueen_ said:


> Wow, took a few months but finally caught the end of this thread (and might I say it's been pretty entertaining) ^_^
> 
> Side note: second post, yay



You read all of it?!


----------



## _TraumaQueen_ (Oct 13, 2011)

Lol Okay so I skimmed... h34r:


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 13, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Got a call back for my interview the other day. Signed hiring docs today, finally back with a 911 provider  making 12/hr as a basic... oh happy day



Congrats IRIDEZX6R. 

Im never using your full an again


----------



## Aprz (Oct 13, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> "Did it hurt when you fell from heaven?"
> "Aw!"
> "'Cause your face is :censored: ed up"


I am so using that.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone up for a little party in the chat?


----------



## Aprz (Oct 13, 2011)

Party in the chat!


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 13, 2011)

Maybe later.  I'm about to start a marathon reading session of Charlotte's Web.

The power is out and we are going to get these people through to bedtime.

Tornados all around us today.


----------



## exodus (Oct 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> You guys have stair chairs also?? The word around here is we are supposed to have all power gurneys in about 2 years. And then stair chairs in about 5 years after that.



Word from the management over at rancho is supposed to be all power gurney by end of Dec and stair chair next year at PS.  

Who's stupid idea was it to get power gurneys before stair chairs anyway... Like really!  I don't care, I prefer / like the manual's better.


----------



## exodus (Oct 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> One problem after another. First the brakes on my truck $750 to fix. Now my AC went out (no clue on how much that is gonna cost) and my tie rod ends still need to be replaced roughly $300.



Try to recharge the AC before anything, the kit is fairly cheap.  -- http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...&fromString=search&itemIdentifier=667632_0_0_

As long as it blows that's probably what it is.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 13, 2011)

exodus said:


> As long as it blows that's probably what it is.



hahaha! :rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 13, 2011)

I may have crossed to the dark side. I'm going out with an ER nurse tomorrow night. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 13, 2011)

Mechanic calls me and tells me my car is good to go. Just before I get out the door he calls me again and says it won't even start now. tkljhtgjrgrjlrgwe;lkjadrglkjE


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 13, 2011)

Went to dentist today, knocked over the whole tray of equipment. Brilliant..


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 13, 2011)

exodus said:


> Try to recharge the AC before anything, the kit is fairly cheap.  -- http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...&fromString=search&itemIdentifier=667632_0_0_
> 
> As long as it blows that's probably what it is.



I got it tested and recharged for free. I may be friends with the mechanic at work and he may have tested and recharged it for me.....

Ooh it blows wonderfully :rofl:  it just always blows hot air and never cold air. So it's either the control panel inside the truck or the little door thing that changes between hot and cold is stuck/broken. The mechanic checked everything else.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 13, 2011)

exodus said:


> Word from the management over at rancho is supposed to be all power gurney by end of Dec and stair chair next year at PS.
> 
> Who's stupid idea was it to get power gurneys before stair chairs anyway... Like really!  I don't care, I prefer / like the manual's better.



Yeah i don't see that happening. There is what 2 months left until December. We only have like 5 power gurneys and haven't gotten a new one in over 6 months. We would need probably 15 more power gurneys. To complete the fleet lol


----------



## fast65 (Oct 13, 2011)

I finally start my FTO tomorrow...I am terrified


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 13, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> Went to dentist today, knocked over the whole tray of equipment. Brilliant..



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYzuchDBvCs


----------



## Anjel (Oct 13, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I finally start my FTO tomorrow...I am terrified




Aww my little Doogie is all grown up. 

Good luck!


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 13, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I finally start my FTO tomorrow...I am terrified



They aren't too bad, if you get a good FTO who is neither a know-it-all (that's my job) or an idiot.



I get to start FTO period all over again with a new agency starting on Monday... gah.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 13, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I finally start my FTO tomorrow...I am terrified



You'll be fine. It's just like your first day of prison. Put on your kill face, swagger up to the biggest, meanest, most seasoned looking guy in there then drop to your knees and beg for him to protect you while throwing cigarettes at him. Ok well maybe it's not exactly like prison.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 13, 2011)

So you have experience with that BBG?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 13, 2011)

Called.

Didn't answer.




Sad.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> So you have experience with that BBG?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Not saying nothing, juvenile records remain sealed and what happens in godforsaken South American countries stays in godforsaken South American countries.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> Ooh it blows wonderfully :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Oct 13, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> then drop to your knees .........................................and beg for him to protect you



Not what I expected to read after that :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Oct 13, 2011)

@Anjel: I've always been grown up! 

@Linuss: My FTO for the first half was also my preceptor for my internship (and my current partner...weird) so I don't think it will be that bad, it's my medical director that I'm scared of 

@BBG: Well, as long as I tell her she looks pretty, I don't get hit...so I'll probably try that


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 13, 2011)

fast65 said:


> @Linuss: My FTO for the first half was also my preceptor for my internship (and my current partner...weird) so I don't think it will be that bad, it's my medical director that I'm scared of



Here's my schedule at my new agency:

2 weeks of academy, 8-5.
1 week of driver training, where I'm the 3rd rider and all I do is drive.
2 more weeks of academy, 8-5.
FTO for unspecified amount of time.

After my FTO clears me, I have to be interviewed by my medical director.  THEN I am finally cleared to have my own truck again.


FTO time gets repeated (and increased) each time I want to move up in protocols allowed, and each time, I have to be interviewed by med control.




I say late December / early Jan before I have my own truck again.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Here's my schedule at my new agency:
> 
> 2 weeks of academy, 8-5.
> 1 week of driver training, where I'm the 3rd rider and all I do is drive.
> ...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 13, 2011)

fast65 said:


> @BBG: Well, as long as I tell her she looks pretty, I don't get hit...so I'll probably try that



Yeah it works that way in prison too.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 13, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Yeah it works that way in prison too.


hahahahaha, good to know h34r:


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Here's my schedule at my new agency:
> 
> 2 weeks of academy, 8-5.
> 1 week of driver training, where I'm the 3rd rider and all I do is drive.
> ...



I'm on the same schedule... without the whole med director thing.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 14, 2011)

So, hot cocoa with pumpkin spice liqueur = pure win


----------



## exodus (Oct 14, 2011)

My FTO is w/TH-Sat 2000-0800. Hopefully for not more than the minimum time!


----------



## Anjel (Oct 14, 2011)

fast65 said:


> So, hot cocoa with pumpkin spice liqueur = pure win



Im soooooo jealous. Why wasnt I told oid pumpkin spice liquor. 

I'm sorrry about earlier I know yoy are grown up.i hope to be as ahart as yoy oncw day.

I hate the swype keyboard sometimes


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 14, 2011)

.....You want me to pay for uniforms? Since when do uniforms cost 300$ jeez can't you just deduct it from my checks?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 14, 2011)

You know what i read that as in my insomnia induced stupor? "You want me to pay for unicorns?"

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 14, 2011)

hahaha :rofl: that made me laugh


----------



## Sasha (Oct 14, 2011)

Breast cancer is making me hate my favorite color

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Breast cancer is making me hate my favorite color
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Yep.  My aunt has tumor on her brainstem now too.  She is my mothers sister...I just want to get a mastectomy now before its too late.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 14, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Yep.  My aunt has tumor on her brainstem now too.  She is my mothers sister...I just want to get a mastectomy now before its too late.



I would consider. They really kust get in the way. You already have your man. 

I always wondered. Do you get to keep your nipples?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 14, 2011)

Side note. Ill pay someone 100 dollars to bring me some zofran and a banana bag.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Side note. Ill pay someone 100 dollars to bring me some zofran and a banana bag.



That alcohol last night getting to ya?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 14, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Yep.  My aunt has tumor on her brainstem now too.  She is my mothers sister...I just want to get a mastectomy now before its too late.



Sorry to hear that... But I don't see how "Think Pink" changes that. Especially when half the pink crap they sell doesn't benefit breast CA in the least... My friend was diagnosed with lymphoma last year right after she graduated with her bachelors but no one cares about that cancer because men can't play with lymph cells.

Or lung cancer.. who needs to breathe as long as you have boobies.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> That alcohol last night getting to ya?



Just a little. And my partner is the supervisor today


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I would consider. They really kust get in the way. You already have your man.
> 
> I always wondered. Do you get to keep your nipples?



Nope.  Nothing.  You keep skin that is stretched to cover where they used  to be.  

Our shirts at work cost $8.  If they priced them differently, we could have made a donation.   Instead, the guy who made them said next year he's gonna put "save the tatas" on the sleeve.  Like that's super mature.  I love it! :wacko:


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Sorry to hear that... But I don't see how "Think Pink" changes that. Especially when half the pink crap they sell doesn't benefit breast CA in the least... My friend was diagnosed with lymphoma last year right after she graduated with her bachelors but no one cares about that cancer because men can't play with lymph cells.
> 
> Or lung cancer.. who needs to breathe as long as you have boobies.




Yup.I loathe pink (Im SO not a girlie girl) but I am SO tired of seeing breast cancer crap everywhere. Its not the ONLY ONE! In my  family, nearly everyone (and i mean everyone but myself and my younger cousins) has had colon cancer and/or another type of cancer. We all have Lynch's Syndrome. Sure, breast cancer IS important, but its not the only one.I'm personally more concerned about brain cancer (which took my biological mother) and colon cancer, based on family hx. There is a big push for Colon Cancer (Hereditary Nonpolypopsis Colorectal Cancer <HNPCC> at least) to be more recognized and I'm behind that. My adopted mom has lung cancer right now also. I've done a few research studies for HNPCC & Lynch's and a big part of them is how to spread the word more, especially to younger people. If only they could harness the power that Susan Komen and all these others ones has.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 14, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Nope.  Nothing.  You keep skin that is stretched to cover where they used  to be.
> 
> Our shirts at work cost $8.  If they priced them differently, we could have made a donation.   Instead, the guy who made them said next year he's gonna put "save the tatas" on the sleeve.  Like that's super mature.  I love it! :wacko:



I have a shirt that says that lol


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I have a shirt that says that lol



Yeah, but on the fire department's duty uniform for a whole month out of the year?  No.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea maybe not lol

For October we wear pink gloves.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 14, 2011)

Prostate and testicular cancer get very, very limited play in the media as well.

Not to mention heart disease trumps ALL cancers as far as being a killer...


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Prostate and testicular cancer get very, very limited play in the media as well.
> 
> Not to mention heart disease trumps ALL cancers as far as being a killer...



I seem to remember we had this discussion last October.  It goes around again.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 14, 2011)

But boobies are just so much fun, and when they're cut away, atleast 2 people lose them!  :sad:


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Prostate and testicular cancer get very, very limited play in the media as well.
> 
> Not to mention heart disease trumps ALL cancers as far as being a killer...




For the people who don't follow EMS blogs...


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sign you might be overzealous in your dedication to your chosen line of work:
If you and your significant other are both in the medical field and joke that in order to encourage coworkers to attend your wedding, you are going to list "CEUs to be offered" at the bottom of an invitation.

Overheard this one today at work and just had to share it.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2011)

USAL is famous now. He got a dedicated post over at Rogue Medic's blog.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> USAL is famous now. He got a dedicated post over at Rogue Medic's blog.



Congrats to USAL!

BTW, not to steal his thunder but I had one back in the massive cluster:censored::censored::censored::censored: that followed the crash of MSP Trooper 2.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2011)

I've had a handful of comments get their own post as well as a few of the posts from my blog.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Sign you might be overzealous in your dedication to your chosen line of work:
> If you and your significant other are both in the medical field and joke that in order to encourage coworkers to attend your wedding, you are going to list "CEUs to be offered" at the bottom of an invitation.
> 
> Overheard this one today at work and just had to share it.



You and Kat gonna use that one?


----------



## fast65 (Oct 14, 2011)

Holy crap, first call of my FTO and we had to RSI and decompress his chest...


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Holy crap, first call of my FTO and we had to RSI and decompress his chest...




Probably checked off a few boxes with that one.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You and Kat gonna use that one?



Nah, it was a discussion about one of the girls in my office.  Her fiancee is a doc at the hospital across the street and I said I don't hang out with my coworkers unless I am getting paid or otherwise compensated.  The doc joked "Well, would you show up if we were offering CEUs?"


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Probably checked off a few boxes with that one.



About the only times I ever worked traumatic arrests was when I had a student with me or just felt the need to practice skills I didn't get to do very often.  Nothing like telling your driver not to get in too big of a hurry with something like that.  New drivers always were a little freaked when I would tell them this LOL.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 14, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Probably checked off a few boxes with that one.



That's for sure. I think we pissed off one of the fire captains, but that's alright


----------



## fast65 (Oct 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Im soooooo jealous. Why wasnt I told oid pumpkin spice liquor.
> 
> I'm sorrry about earlier I know yoy are grown up.i hope to be as ahart as yoy oncw day.
> 
> I hate the swype keyboard sometimes



Because it's a secret amongst us high schoolers  I'm flattered, but I'm not actually that smart lol


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 14, 2011)

fast65 said:


> That's for sure. I think we pissed off one of the fire captains, but that's alright


Depending on the department it'd be a bonus for me .


----------



## Sasha (Oct 14, 2011)

I wanna be as ahart as him oncw day too.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Oct 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I wanna be as ahart as him oncw day too.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Shush lol


----------



## Sasha (Oct 14, 2011)

Weee I just ordered four bras for $40. I love coupons.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Weee I just ordered four bras for $40. I love coupons.



Ah....the joys of an average breasted woman.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> About the only times I ever worked traumatic arrests was when I had a student with me or just felt the need to practice skills I didn't get to do very often.  Nothing like telling your driver not to get in too big of a hurry with something like that.  New drivers always were a little freaked when I would tell them this LOL.



I was told by my QA/QI education guy to work the first traumatic arrest I get so that I can practice things such as intubation / chest decompression.


I haven't gotten a darn traumatic arrest!


<_<


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Weee I just ordered four bras for $40. I love coupons.



Me too!


....the coupons.... I didn't order any bras..


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 14, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> ...the coupons.... I didn't order any bras..


That's what I'd say too...


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 14, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> That's what I'd say too...



psh, my chest is flater than an asain school girl's.. I have no need for such things. But I wouldn't even order those things for my girlfriend... All I see when i see a bra, is a barrier into wonderland.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 14, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> psh, my chest is flater than an asain school girl's.. I have no need for such things. But I wouldn't even order those things for my girlfriend... All I see when i see a bra, is a barrier into wonderland.



You are full of sig line quotable words


----------



## Sasha (Oct 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Ah....the joys of an average breasted woman.



I have never heard them called average. Spectacular.... Boobtastic... But never average. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I have never heard them called average. Spectacular.... Boobtastic... But never average.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


I mean with regards to size.  Then again, I've never seen your boobs so I'm just taking a guess from the few pics I have ever seen of you.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> _*Alas! The great miracle of a breasted woman*_.



I corrected your statement.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> psh, my chest is flater than an asain school girl's.. I have no need for such things. But I wouldn't even order those things for my girlfriend... All I see when i see a bra, is a barrier into wonderland.



Seriously...any man who is hindered by a bra clasp is not worthy of being called a man.  If you haven't mastered the technique of getting one open with a snap of the fingers by the time you leave high school, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 14, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> You are full of sig line quotable words




haha  so are you *see sig \/*


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I have never heard them called average. Spectacular.... Boobtastic... But never average.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Seriously...any man who is hindered by a bra clasp is not worthy of being called a man.  If you haven't mastered the technique of getting one open with a snap of the fingers by the time you leave high school, you're doing it wrong.



The magical part is getting the bra off without either of you actually touching it... And that sir, is the kind of skillz that keep them coming back.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 14, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> The magical part is getting the bra off without either of you actually touching it... And that sir, is the kind of skillz that keep them coming back.



Threeway?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 14, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Threeway?



was that a question or an offer?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Blindfold and trauma sheers.



-Fatigue failure of the stitches
-Wind resistance from going 150mph on a bike shirtless :wacko:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Threeway?



No thanks....I try to limit the number of Y chromosomes in a threesome to no more than one.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> -Fatigue failure of the stitches
> -Wind resistance from going 150mph on a bike shirtless :wacko:



......I know what I'm doing tonight....


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

iridezx6r said:


> ......i know what i'm doing tonight.... :d



"Don't like my driving?  Cut me off and dial  (213) 229-5600"


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm having an email argument with some lawyer in California who's suing Alameda city / county for the drowning back on Memorial Day.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

How did you get involved?


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> How did you get involved?



I was in one of my angry "What the hell do they know" moods, Googled the lawyer and let my thoughts be known, never expecting a response.  :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I was in one of my angry "What the hell do they know" moods, Googled the lawyer and let my thoughts be known, never expecting a response.  :rofl:



I foresee a subpena in your future.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 14, 2011)

Shooo.. my sister just passed her BAR, so I have free legal advice.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Shooo.. my sister just passed her BAR, so I have free legal advice.




So she can represent me pro-bono in my traffic ticket case in California then?


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So she can represent me pro-bono in my traffic ticket case in California then?



She's not doing criminal law.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 14, 2011)

Apparently my new service runs 911 for compton...


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Apparently my new service runs 911 for compton...



McCormick?


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Watching Soul Surfer with the kids again.  They are trauma junkies, and want me to rewind and replay the scene where she loses her arm.

I wanna work for AMR on the north shore of Hawaii.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 14, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Depending on the department it'd be a bonus for me .



Well there's a large difference between a blanket and a backboard, especially with rapid extrication, just sayin...


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> McCormick?



Nope

On a different topic, I just got a bunch of "infractions" for thread jacking... I didn't see anything in the rules about that... now I know I guess..


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Watching Soul Surfer with the kids again.  They are trauma junkies, and want me to rewind and replay the scene where she loses her arm.
> 
> I wanna work for AMR on the north shore of Hawaii.



Remind me if I'm ever down in the Virginia area, I'll bring the flash drive with all the images from my research into plane crashes with me.  Your kids should get a kick out of that if they are trauma junkies. 

BTW, how is that movie in terms of religious overtones?  Most of the descriptions I have heard involved the phrase "Christian movie".


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> On a different topic, I just got a bunch of "infractions" for thread jacking... I didn't see anything in the rules about that... now I know I guess..



Welcome to the club.  I've gotten more infractions over the years than I can count.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 14, 2011)

Just wait till you get one for "Not being nice"


I had a nice month long vacation for that one.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Just wait till you get one for "Not being nice"
> 
> 
> I had a nice month long vacation for that one.


I think I've had two or three of those in the six (?) years I've been here.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Remind me if I'm ever down in the Virginia area, I'll bring the flash drive with all the images from my research into plane crashes with me.  Your kids should get a kick out of that if they are trauma junkies.
> 
> BTW, how is that movie in terms of religious overtones?  Most of the descriptions I have heard involved the phrase "Christian movie".



Yeah, I'd call it a Christian movie.  There are Bible quotes, the people go to church, and the girl says that God helped her through her troubles.  But hey, there's a shark, and it bit off her arm!


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Welcome to the club.  I've gotten more infractions over the years than I can count.



Now I'm acutely aware of where my little rule-follower gets her rule-following nature.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I think I've had two or three of those in the six (?) years I've been here.



I've had 2-3 in the past year. :rofl:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Yeah, I'd call it a Christian movie.  There are Bible quotes, the people go to church, and the girl says that God helped her through her troubles.  But hey, there's a shark, and it bit off her arm!



Ah....I had one of my friends say it was good movie except for getting beaten over the head with Christian propaganda (and this was coming from a pastor's daughter).  Personally, I like my religion- regardless of sect or denomination- in small doses and preferably with a dose of humor.  If one needs an example, may I suggest:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mx0WauS9Sus[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Ah....I had one of my friends say it was good movie except for getting beaten over the head with Christian propaganda (and this was coming from a pastor's daughter).  Personally, I like my religion- regardless of sect or denomination- in small doses and preferably with a dose of humor.  If one needs an example, may I suggest:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mx0WauS9Sus[/YOUTUBE]



I thought there wasn't so much propagandizing.  It could have been worse, imo.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 14, 2011)

Definitely was NOT an offer. 

I've already seen way too many penises at work this week :rofl:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I thought there wasn't so much propagandizing.  It could have been worse, imo.


Yeah, it could have been one of those Kirk Cameron movies LOL


----------



## exodus (Oct 14, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Watching Soul Surfer with the kids again.  They are trauma junkies, and want me to rewind and replay the scene where she loses her arm.
> 
> I wanna work for AMR on the north shore of Hawaii.



AMR is IFT only there


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Yeah, it could have been one of those Kirk Cameron movies LOL



Now THOSE were over the top.

Have you seen Courageous?  I was a big fan of that movie.  I laughed for days over some of those jokes.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

exodus said:


> AMR is IFT only there



And for movies, I guess.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so completely thankful I don't live in CA.  Aftershocks are not my thing.

We had another big(ish) one this week, and another 2 small ones since then.  Now when a truck drives past I get all skittish.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm right next to the epicenter of where earthquakes keep happening in the Dallas area.


I haven't felt one yet.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 14, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Definitely was NOT an offer.
> 
> I've already seen way too many penises at work this week :rofl:



Just checking haha :rofl:


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I'm right next to the epicenter of where earthquakes keep happening in the Dallas area.
> 
> 
> I haven't felt one yet.



We've had about 40 since the 5.8 earthquake 6 weeks ago.  I feel most of them, though they don't wake me up any more.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 14, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Just wait till you get one for "Not being nice"
> 
> 
> I had a nice month long vacation for that one.



Not being nice? I'm sure I'll get one eventually... when another Candy rolls along...


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 14, 2011)

I find I'm far less likely to get infractions when a certain schizoid respiratory therapist isn't running around...


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I find I'm far less likely to get infractions when a certain schizoid respiratory therapist isn't running around...



He incites snark, doesn't he?


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 14, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> He incites snark, doesn't he?



He means the she one, not the he one.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 14, 2011)

Linuss said:


> He means the she one, not the he one.



Ah the good old days. I fondly remember her verbally pulling my anus out of my throat after one of my first posts here


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Linuss said:


> He means the she one, not the he one.



Must have missed that one.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 14, 2011)

Ooooh ventmedic.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Oct 14, 2011)

I just checked my inbox. No infractions. *victory dance*

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 14, 2011)

She's based out of Floridia, her likes are hospitals, bagging out paramedics and ventilators, her dislikes are paramedics and anything relating to out-of-hospital care. Ladies and gentlemen behind door number 3 is VentMedic! Or is it (another poster who shall not be named as that's violating TOS)

*All opinions are my own and do not represent the opinions of EMTLife, further this post is made in jest and should be taken exactly as my wife takes my suggestions. Humorously ignored


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 14, 2011)

Usal,


Buffalo Wild Wings.





DO IT!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> He incites snark, doesn't he?



Well played.  BTW I'm narcissistic, not schizoid.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 14, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Usal,
> 
> 
> Buffalo Wild Wings.
> ...


Next week I'm in, probably Monday or Friday


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

> I fondly remember her verbally pulling my anus out of my throat after one of my first posts here[/QUOTE
> I fondly remember her trying to do the same thing to me but I fought back and won that argument.  She's a smart lady but is she ever psycho.  Sadly, she's one of the few who can make my two most recent exs look mentally stable.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 14, 2011)

She really didnt like you.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 14, 2011)

She had a serious, SERIOUS dislike for paramedics. I remember it seemed like she was a medic in the early 80s, I wonder if she wasn't screwed over in the FD boys clubs of the time. Or had a medic ex-husband. 

It's a shame because she threw down some great information when she wasn't ripping on anyone with an EMT or medic cert.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 14, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Next week I'm in, probably Monday or Friday



But I has academy <_<


We could always hit up Ricks in Ft Worth :rofl:


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I just checked my inbox. No infractions. *victory dance*
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Its cause youre always nice and curteous.. even when you're mad.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 14, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Its cause youre always nice and curteous.. even when you're mad.



*cough* bull crap *cough*


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

This just in:  Boy, 4, poops in trash can, saying, "But you said not to come out of my room!"

Somebody shoot me.  Or just let the propofol flow.  I'm done with today.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> She had a serious, SERIOUS dislike for paramedics.



She had a dislike for a lot of things, and if you disagreed with her there was no logical fallacy too low for her.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 14, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Its cause youre always nice and curteous.. even when you're mad.



Exactly. You would all do well to follow my example.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> This just in:  Boy, 4, poops in trash can, saying, "But you said not to come out of my room!"



Give him a high-five from me. That's the sorta creativity that makes for clearer rules.

[csb]
I came down with the flu really bad my senior year of high school and my AP Bio teacher had a rule that there was no such thing as an excused absence in her class. That lasted one day and the school nurse wasn't happy when I walked into the office with a 102 fever.[/csb]


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm amazed I haven't gotten any infractions from this recent round.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Exactly. You would all do well to follow my example.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



teehee.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 14, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> This just in:  Boy, 4, poops in trash can, saying, "But you said not to come out of my room!"
> 
> Somebody shoot me.  Or just let the propofol flow.  I'm done with today.



BAHAHAHAHA:rofl: That was totally me as a little kid! I took everything extremely literal just to piss off my parents because they were too vague.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 14, 2011)

Linuss said:


> We could always hit up Ricks in Ft Worth :rofl:


Right...

I'll just tell my wife it's a mission of mercy so you can see boobs .


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 14, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> This just in:  Boy, 4, poops in trash can, saying, "But you said not to come out of my room!"
> 
> Somebody shoot me.  Or just let the propofol flow.  I'm done with today.



Great...I've got this to look forward to this year from my daughter?!?

(Checks the prices on Shiner and Captain Morgan)


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Great...I've got this to look forward to this year from my daughter?!?
> 
> (Checks the prices on Shiner and Captain Morgan)



Nope, 3 girls preceded him and the worst we had was a hidden pullup or two.  Boys are just different.  I think this one's gonna be a tough one.  Like those guys on the adventure shows or a special forces dude or somebody who needs to be able to poop on demand in order to survive.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 14, 2011)

So I've got two years to go lol.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> She really didnt like you.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



She didn't like the fact that I was a fellow RT who didn't believe that our shared career field was the best thing ever.  You know mainly since it's just a way to keep a roof over my head while moving on to something better which was an option she did not have.  Also, her perception of me as a rival for the "RT guru" of the forums (a position I didn't ask for nor seek; just like how I wound up as an RT because the Air Force screwed up my paperwork) made her absolutely hate me since I was viewed a threat to her little fiefdom on here.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Nope, 3 girls preceded him and the worst we had was a hidden pullup or two.  Boys are just different.  I think this one's gonna be a tough one.  Like those guys on the adventure shows or a special forces dude or somebody who needs to be able to poop on demand in order to survive.




Yea, but when girls grow up they go back to playing with diapers...


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

> Or just let the propofol flow.



"Paging Dr. Murray, Dr. Conrad Murray, please pick up the white courtesy vial."


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Yea, but when girls grow up they go back to playing with diapers...



Ewww.  

That looks like one of those meth before and after pics.  

She was a nutcase, fo sho.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> "Paging Dr. Murray, Dr. Conrad Murray, please pick up the white courtesy vial."



Just make sure he leaves his cell phone in the car.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 14, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Right...
> 
> I'll just tell my wife it's a mission of mercy so you can see boobs .



Hey now!  I see them all the time in my job.





Just rarely the ones that keep me from gagging.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 14, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Hey now!  I see them all the time in my job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they touch the floor on either side of the cot they don't count...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 14, 2011)

I just discovered the only options for a drink in my house are water, bud light, or tequila...decisions, decisions. Hmmmm.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

Tequila
Water
Bud Light

In that order of quality....actually, I'd rather drink my own urine than drink Bud Light.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Tequila
> Water
> Bud Light
> 
> In that order of quality....actually, I'd rather drink my own urine than drink Bud Light.



Oh and wine. 3 alcoholic to 1 non-alcoholic...oops haha.

You forget I'm a poor per diem intermediate/medic student hahaha hence the bud light.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 14, 2011)

It could be worse...it could be Natty Lite


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

NVRob said:


> You forget I'm a poor per diem intermediate/medic student hahaha hence the bud light.



That's no excuse.  Quality beer isn't that much more expensive.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 14, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> It could be worse...it could be Natty Lite



When I went to PCB for spring break last year, we got CRAP LOAD of Natty light for free at all the bars.  Beers' beer, especially when it's free.

And you know how much I dislike beer.


I remember very little of that week.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 14, 2011)

Free beer is one thing...if I gotta pay for it though its sure not going to be natty..


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 14, 2011)

> When I went to PCB for spring break last year, we got CRAP LOAD of Natty light for free at all the bars. Beers' beer, especially when it's free.



Even free, I have standards.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> That's no excuse.  Quality beer isn't that much more expensive.



That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm at work and I'm pulling a basket full of peanuts out of an over head bin and a bag of peanuts falls out and hits this guy on the head, and I say "wow I'm gonna give you a peanut induced head injury" and the group this guy is sitting with get real quiet and just kind of look at me. The other flight attendant I'm working with leans over to me and says "it sounded like you said you were gonna give this guy a penis induced head injury". 
On a related note I just flew to San Diego and back and boy are my arms tired.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 15, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm at work and I'm pulling a basket full of peanuts out of an over head bin and a bag of peanuts falls out and hits this guy on the head, and I say "wow I'm gonna give you a peanut induced head injury" and the group this guy is sitting with get real quiet and just kind of look at me. The other flight attendant I'm working with leans over to me and says "it sounded like you said you were gonna give this guy a penis induced head injury".
> On a related note I just flew to San Diego and back and boy are my arms tired.



LOL!  Watch  out for those penises.  You just never know...


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 15, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> LOL!  Watch  out for those penises.  You just never know...



Speaking from experience?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Speaking from experience?




It's always important to avoid surprise penis traps. [Might be NSFW...]


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 15, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> It's always important to avoid surprise penis traps. [Might be NSFW...]



Hey... hermaphrodites gotta swim too! h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 15, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Hey... hermaphrodites gotta swim too! h34r:



Board shorts....


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 15, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Board shorts....



Identity crisis


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dispatched on a cardiac arrest earlier, my only thought was, "I knew I needed to go pee soon!" Thank god it was a seizure, but I think my partner jinxed us. She said we haven't had a cardiac arrest for over a month, so we are due. God help me. :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Oct 15, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> LOL!  Watch  out for those penises.  You just never know...



I'm sick of them lately. Every fricken day this week we have had a naked old man who has fallen.

Old people always are complaining they are cold, but when you go to get them they are ALWAYS NAKED!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 15, 2011)

To stop the hijacking of the RCC thread...
http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=345536#post345536

...I'm going to go into small group on Tuesday and make sure we elect a small group leader, an equipment manager, a curriculum officer, and a morale officer. Oh, wait, that's right. Medical school teaches medicine, it's not a fantasy fire fighter camp. Maybe RCC could take a lesson and teach paramedicine instead of acting like a fantasy fire fighter camp.


----------



## exodus (Oct 15, 2011)

Party in chat. At 1 am. lawl.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 15, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> To stop the hijacking of the RCC thread...
> http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=345536#post345536
> 
> ...I'm going to go into small group on Tuesday and make sure we elect a small group leader, an equipment manager, a curriculum officer, and a morale officer. Oh, wait, that's right. Medical school teaches medicine, it's not a fantasy fire fighter camp. Maybe RCC could take a lesson and teach paramedicine instead of acting like a fantasy fire fighter camp.



HAHAHAHAHA:rofl:


----------



## Sasha (Oct 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I'm sick of them lately. Every fricken day this week we have had a naked old man who has fallen.
> 
> Old people always are complaining they are cold, but when you go to get them they are ALWAYS NAKED!



We have been accosted by the site of grande balls lately. We had one bariatric, his testicles were huge and his gown kept pulling up and they were peeking out and saying "heeeelllllooooo saaaaashhhhaaaa"

Then the guy with swollen cantelope sized testicles. It didnt look like he had a penis, and we had trouble keeping his legs on the stretcher.

I have seen enough old penis and vaginas for like four lifetimes.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Oct 15, 2011)

I briefly considered getting on my computer to join the chat party but....that would mean id have to get up and that aint happenin.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 15, 2011)

Not looking forward to biker weekend tomorrow.. Well today. Something about a bunch of guys and gals in leather and no doubt skin tight leather walking around all day in the +90 degree sunlight is making me think it's gonna be a long.... Long day and I'm there for 12 wonderful hours :wacko:


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 15, 2011)

Money issues suck..


----------



## Sasha (Oct 15, 2011)

Seriously im about to reach through the phone and throat punch this csr.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Oct 15, 2011)

"according to my research...." So you dont know your job? Arrrgh. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray (Oct 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Seriously im about to reach through the phone and throat punch this csr.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Hello My name is Peggy,...


----------



## Anjel (Oct 15, 2011)

Gray said:


> Hello My name is Peggy,...



Lmao


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you, large FD, for running code and blaring the air horns IN AN EFFING TRAFFIC JAM this morning. Since there were SO many places for vehicles to go after the PD closed the six lane interstate down to one lane. Now I know, for a fact, not only do you likely not understand paramedicine, you don't understand hydraulics and how it relates to everyday life either (laminar vs turbulent flow). So you can't do EITHER of your jobs worth a crap.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 15, 2011)

It's a BioTel system, what do you expect?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm so tempted to drive down to Orange County and watch the hippies get beat up. Occupy OC starts today, and starts in Irvine. Irvine is not going to put up with that BS like New York and Los Angeles.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 15, 2011)

They are in detroit too now. I give it a day before someone gets shot.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 15, 2011)

Got a littman classic II for sweetest day/ bday.

I think ill keep him.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Got a littman classic II for sweetest day/ bday.
> 
> I think ill keep him.



Heh, Sweetest Day.  People down south are like "What the hell is sweetest day?!"


It's definitely a northern holiday.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Heh, Sweetest Day.  People down south are like "What the hell is sweetest day?!"
> 
> 
> It's definitely a northern holiday.



Exactly what I said. I've never heard of sweetest day.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 15, 2011)

I lived close to Yankee land for 11 years and never heard of Sweetest Day.

But do y'all know what Juneteenth and Cinco de Mayo are (Linuss you don't count)?


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I lived close to Yankee land for 11 years and never heard of Sweetest Day.


  Primarily a Midwest holiday, Michigan, Ohio, Illonois, etc etc



> But do y'all know what Juneteenth and Cinco de Mayo are (Linuss you don't count)?



The word "Juneteenth" just pisses me off every time I read it or hear it.  Not the 'history' of the day, but the actual word itself.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I lived close to Yankee land for 11 years and never heard of Sweetest Day.
> 
> But do y'all know what Juneteenth and Cinco de Mayo are (Linuss you don't count)?



Never heard of Juneteenth.

I know cinco de mayo very well


----------



## Sasha (Oct 15, 2011)

My partner just held the pager over my head and made me jump for it.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Got a littman classic II for sweetest day/ bday.
> 
> I think ill keep him.



I love mine.. its a good scope.



JPINFV said:


> I'm so tempted to drive down to Orange County and watch the hippies get beat up. Occupy OC starts today, and starts in Irvine. Irvine is not going to put up with that BS like New York and Los Angeles.



I'm down to join you.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 15, 2011)

I have never heard of any of these holidays you all speak of, well, except for Cinco de Mayo, but that's just because it seems like it occurs every other month.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 15, 2011)

Juneteenth 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juneteenth


----------



## Anjel (Oct 15, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I have never heard of any of these holidays you all speak of, well, except for Cinco de Mayo, but that's just because it seems like it occurs every other month.



Even 2pm on the 15th


----------



## fast65 (Oct 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Even 2pm on the 15th


Wait, what?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Even 2pm on the 15th


:rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Oct 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Even 2pm on the 15th



Wait, nevermind  Don't judge me just because you don't have some super awesome beer and chicken gyros


----------



## foxfire (Oct 15, 2011)

"you mean the girl talking into the hotdog" yes batman  that is the girl.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 15, 2011)

Just saw the International Space Station fly over the house.  All it was was just a light, but knowing that there are people flying over that many miles up is pretty cool.


----------



## silver (Oct 15, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Just saw the International Space Station fly over the house.  All it was was just a light, but knowing that there are people flying over that many miles up is pretty cool.



Wait what?

How can you differentiate it from any other satellite?


----------



## fast65 (Oct 15, 2011)

silver said:


> Wait what?
> 
> How can you differentiate it from any other satellite?


Because there are people waving out the windows, duh


----------



## Anjel (Oct 15, 2011)

Nothing I hate more than fake sewed shut pockets on clothes.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Primarily a Midwest holiday, Michigan, Ohio, Illonois, etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> The word "Juneteenth" just pisses me off every time I read it or hear it.  Not the 'history' of the day, but the actual word itself.



Diez y seis de septiembre .


----------



## Sasha (Oct 15, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Diez y seis de septiembre .



Hola mi amore. Como estas.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Hola mi amore. Como estas.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Muy bien. Y  tu?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 15, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Muy bien. Y  tu?



Si. Mi ex novia y USAF es muy feo.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 15, 2011)

Bueno.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Bueno.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Muy bueno.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 15, 2011)

I am starting to remember why I had a much more developed chest and arms in the pre-PowerPro days now that I'm back to manual cot.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 15, 2011)

Been at the biker weekend/event for 10 hours so far an all we have had is to hand out 2 band aids. A lady with a second degree burn didn't want any kind of treatment. It's been a long day in the 102 degree weather. I was hoping for some good calls like yesterday.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 15, 2011)

firefite said:


> Been at the biker weekend/event for 10 hours so far an all we have had is to hand out 2 band aids. A lady with a second degree burn didn't want any kind of treatment. It's been a long day in the 102 degree weather. I was hoping for some good calls like yesterday.



tailpipe burn?


----------



## fast65 (Oct 15, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> tailpipe burn?



I hate tailpipe burns, that's why I don't eat habanero peppers anymore.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 15, 2011)

One of my favorite hobbies is catching walleyes.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 15, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> tailpipe burn?



Yep. 23 y/o female thought it would be a good idea to ride her Harley wearing "booty" shorts.


----------



## foxfire (Oct 15, 2011)

Enjoying the baseball game. Go Texas!!!!!!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 15, 2011)

Of all the things I am grateful for, I think good genes, both parents being out of jail and still together along with excellent depth perception are close to the top of that list.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 15, 2011)

firefite said:


> Yep. 23 y/o female thought it would be a good idea to ride her Harley wearing "booty" shorts.



hmm if it was a girl on a sportbike... I'd be ALL OVER that..


----------



## pepper (Oct 16, 2011)

*Puking roomie*

So my room mate was puking and I just kept eating... She's ok though lol


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 16, 2011)

No, FTO, I do not need to put the pt's vital signs in my narrative, they're already on the damn PCR.


----------



## pepper (Oct 16, 2011)

I think I'm too much of an insensitive a$$ to be in the field because at times when I hear people moan and groan about pain all I can think is stfu enough already.


----------



## pepper (Oct 16, 2011)

pepper said:


> I think I'm too much of an insensitive a$$ to be in the field because at times when I hear people moan and groan about pain all I can think is stfu enough already.



That's why I am rethinking my career direction.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

I made a psych patient cry last night...


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 16, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> No, FTO, I do not need to put the pt's vital signs in my narrative, they're already on the damn PCR.



To amend that, I'll normally note them if they're off or if I find any deficiencies.


ETA: I think it's double-post-and-quote-yourself night.


----------



## pepper (Oct 16, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I made a psych patient cry last night...



Lmao!


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 16, 2011)

pepper said:


> I think I'm too much of an insensitive a$$ to be in the field because at times when I hear people moan and groan about pain all I can think is stfu enough already.



I do the same thing. It works for me. Don't have to worry about any problems from what I see at work, because I'm emotionally detached. 


Although I will say that I've noticed the emotional detachment carry over into my personal life from time to time, which I'm not too thrilled about.


----------



## pepper (Oct 16, 2011)

Well like take for example I was in the er and this guy was crying out in pain over his gall bladder and all I could think was omg shut up he was on his way to surgery.  They were transporting him to another hospital and I just didn't want to hear it any more. I was so glad when I got out of there lol


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I do the same thing. It works for me. Don't have to worry about any problems from what I see at work, because I'm emotionally detached.
> 
> 
> Although I will say that I've noticed the emotional detachment carry over into my personal life from time to time, which I'm not too thrilled about.



I seem to be the opposite, I'm pretty emotionally detached in my personal life, then at work I'm compassionate with my patients.

On a side note, I didn't intentionally make that patient cry last night, all I did was speak logically and he started crying...


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 16, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> No, FTO, I do not need to put the pt's vital signs in my narrative, they're already on the damn PCR.



This is what I hate about FTO time.


I just do what that individual FTO expects of me until they clear me to work, then I get my own truck.


----------



## pepper (Oct 16, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I seem to be the opposite, I'm pretty emotionally detached in my personal life, then at work I'm compassionate with my patients.
> 
> On a side note, I didn't intentionally make that patient cry last night, all I did was speak logically and he started crying...



Well the thing that is so funny to me is there is nothing logical to someone mentally ill. You ruin thier delusional thought process with logical statements.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

pepper said:


> Well the thing that is so funny to me is there is nothing logical to someone mentally ill. You ruin thier delusional thought process with logical statements.



This is true. I just switched seats with the LEO and finished out the ride in silence


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 16, 2011)

So the power decided to go out in my room. Not the whole house, just my room. None of the breakers were tripped but I shut off power to the whole house and then gave each room power one by one... And still no power in my room. I really hope my phones alarm works.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 16, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Just saw the International Space Station fly over the house.  All it was was just a light, but knowing that there are people flying over that many miles up is pretty cool.



Blows a persons mind doesn't it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 16, 2011)

*If you work in Austin ems*

So if you work in a paramedic rig for the city of Austin and saw two fat bald guys wandering down the street who had one too many beers the skinnier of the two was me. Thanks for not running over us.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 16, 2011)

Sigh,

Dear Irvine CA,

Yes, the "Occupy ____" movement hit you first. Yes, the majority of the 99% looks at them, their whining, and their lack of actual solutions or direction and shake our head. You, on the other hand, demanding that they can't "camp" on the lawn is doing nothing more than giving them attention and giving the media something to write about. As such, you're not helping and strong arming them is going to do nothing but help them out in the long run. Let them camp, and they'll go away soon enough.

Sincerely, 
An UC Irvine Alumni.
Zot!


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 16, 2011)

Linuss said:


> This is what I hate about FTO time.
> 
> 
> I just do what that individual FTO expects of me until they clear me to work, then I get my own truck.



That's how I'm trying to run it. Don't argue, just do what be wants and get the FTO time over with. Unfortunately I do really need him there as stand by is a completely new environment for me. EMT school and working on a BLS IFT rig did not really prepare me for actual emergencies, :whacko:


----------



## Sasha (Oct 16, 2011)

While looking for my trauma shears i found $20 i totally didnt know i had.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Yes, the majority of the 99% looks at them, their whining, and their lack of actual solutions or direction and shake our head. !



The thing I hate about "the 99%"? 


It's really only 1% vs 1%.  Don't be using me as part of your slogan. The other 98% just don't give a damn.  Not apathy, just realizing that it truly doesn't matter much.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 16, 2011)

Mmmmm cheesy fiesta potatos. How can something so wrong be so right?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter (Oct 16, 2011)

Mmmm turkey sandwhich on multi grain. Publix deli for the win.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

Linuss said:


> This is what I hate about FTO time.
> 
> 
> I just do what that individual FTO expects of me until they clear me to work, then I get my own truck.



The nice thing about this first half of my FTO is that I'm with my preceptor for my internship, so she already has kind of seen the way I like to do things and lets me have a free run of things. Plus it helps that she adores me ^_^


----------



## Cup of Joe (Oct 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Mmmmm cheesy fiesta potatos. How can something so wrong be so right?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I think i can one up that:  a burger with guacamole, swiss cheese, and onions on a toasted bun, with cole slaw, pasta, and a mix of sweet potato waffle fries and regular fries on the side.  

I'm in great mood now


----------



## BandageBrigade (Oct 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Mmmmm cheesy fiesta potatos. How can something so wrong be so right?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



There is absolutly nothing wrong with that. I just have to remember to extend my workout for a bit the next day:glare:


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 16, 2011)

*Sheldon has it right. Sorta.*


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 16, 2011)

Over 8000 posts, booyah!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 16, 2011)

This ones gonna be fiesty

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Over 8000 posts, booyah!



YAY!!!!!!!!

On a side note: I'm thinking about making panko crusted salmon tonight, anybody have suggestions for sides?


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

Apparently my iPhone doesn't recognize "panko" as a word, so I now have "Pablo" on my shopping list...I guess I have to stop at Home Depoe to pick one up.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Oct 16, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Apparently my iPhone doesn't recognize "panko" as a word, so I now have "Pablo" on my shopping list...I guess I have to stop at Home Depoe to pick one up.



Apparantly it doesn't recognize the word "depot" either. :rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> Apparantly it doesn't recognize the word "depot" either. :rofl:



Haha, oops. In my defense, I live in a town called Depoe Bay, so I kind of get used to spelling it that way


----------



## Cup of Joe (Oct 16, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Haha, oops. In my defense, I live in a town called Depoe Bay, so I kind of get used to spelling it that way



Does the store use that spelling for their signs?

"Look mom, they spelt 'depot' wrong."


----------



## Sasha (Oct 16, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Haha, oops. In my defense, I live in a town called Depoe Bay, so I kind of get used to spelling it that way



And you picked at my spelling.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

I know Sasha, I am ashamed  I'll probably just start cutting myself while sulking a pool of my own tears...ya know, the usual.

But dammit people, I need suggestions for side dishes!


----------



## Anjel (Oct 16, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I know Sasha, I am ashamed  I'll probably just start cutting myself while sulking a pool of my own tears...ya know, the usual.
> 
> But dammit people, I need suggestions for side dishes!



Pumpkin pie. It aolves everything


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Pumpkin pie. It aolves everything



That's a dessert though


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 16, 2011)

130 miles over two days = an awesome two days of riding!!


----------



## Anjel (Oct 16, 2011)

fast65 said:


> That's a dessert though



It doesn't have to be! You are an adult now. It can be an appetizer lol


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> It doesn't have to be! You are an adult now. It can be an appetizer lol



NEVER!!!! Such an action would ruin the entire integrity of the meal! :wacko:


----------



## foxfire (Oct 16, 2011)

Quote from today after traveling halfway into Nebraska and back home. 
"things would go alot  better if everyone would just get out of my way. "to which my dad replied "and alot quieter on that side of the car".
 I usually have a running commentary about random crazy drivers i pass on the road.:blush:


----------



## foxfire (Oct 16, 2011)

How about arugula salad with bacon vingarret  dressing?


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 16, 2011)

*so...*

So, there were 10 ppl at occupy Hyannis (ma). We have 215,000 ppl (according to the Census, which is always wrong) living on Cape cod. Hah. Morons.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

foxfire said:


> How about arugula salad with bacon vingarret  dressing?



Hmmm, that sounds pretty delicious. But I don't have any arugula, so I'll just use some romaine lettuce, but I'll see if I can find a bacon vinaigrette. Thanks!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 16, 2011)

I have cookies and juice swiped from the er for the ride home. Yaaaay

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I have cookies and juice swiped from the er for the ride home. Yaaaay
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




Mmm... juice boxes... 

I should go pick up some Caprisun and some snack packs!


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I have cookies and juice swiped from the er for the ride home. Yaaaay
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



What kind of juice?!


----------



## foxfire (Oct 16, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Hmmm, that sounds pretty delicious. But I don't have any arugula, so I'll just use some romaine lettuce, but I'll see if I can find a bacon vinaigrette. Thanks!


take some finely chopped bacon add a splash of red wine vinegar  and about a two or three tablespoons of olive oil. add a dash of salt and garlic granuals .
 adjust to taste any ingredients.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

foxfire said:


> take some finely chopped bacon add a splash of red wine vinegar  and about a two or three tablespoons of olive oil. add a dash of salt and garlic granuals .
> adjust to taste any ingredients.



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## foxfire (Oct 16, 2011)

foxfire said:


> take some finely chopped bacon add a splash of red wine vinegar  and about a two or three tablespoons of olive oil. add a dash of salt and garlic granuals .
> adjust to taste any ingredients.


Oh and top salad with some grated parmesan.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Oh and top salad with some grated parmesan.



Always


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 16, 2011)

Lieutenant Idiot told me to go to Station Very Far Away tomorrow morning, but never changed it in the staffing software.  I don't know if something changed or if I'm really supposed to be at Very Close Station like the computer says.  

Real departments don't do this, right?


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Lieutenant Idiot told me to go to Station Very Far Away tomorrow morning, but never changed it in the staffing software.  I don't know if something changed or if I'm really supposed to be at Very Close Station like the computer says.
> 
> Real departments don't do this, right?



I would assume not, but then again, I have been known to be incorrect from time to time...

Well, the panko didn't brown as much as I would have liked, but it still looks like it will be delicious.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 16, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Lieutenant Idiot told me to go to Station Very Far Away tomorrow morning, but never changed it in the staffing software.  I don't know if something changed or if I'm really supposed to be at Very Close Station like the computer says.
> 
> Real departments don't do this, right?



FWIW we dont. 

Project clean out the home garage is going well. I cant believe how much crap we have accumulated--and the boxes we have moved twice in the last 2 years without ever opening.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 16, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> FWIW we dont.
> 
> Project clean out the home garage is going well. I cant believe how much crap we have accumulated--and the boxes we have moved twice in the last 2 years without ever opening.



The only good thing about the situation is that I HAVE to go to the close station to get my gear before I head to the other one.  

So there's that.

Then I'll have 9 hours off and will be back at the far station on Tuesday night.

I hate the far station.  Grr.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 16, 2011)

Time to finish cleaning out the closet when I get home in the morning. Moving into a bachelor pad has definitely started turning me into my mother. *Shudder*:unsure:


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

That was the most delicious salmon I've ever had, that recipe is a keeper


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 16, 2011)

I sense a ban hammer swinging...


----------



## Sasha (Oct 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...and who the frack are you?



JP Stop talking to yourself!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> JP Stop talking to yourself!


If I wanted to sockpuppet and troll, I'd be much more entertaining.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> If I wanted to sockpuppet and troll, I'd be much more entertaining.



Okay Happy Katy


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 16, 2011)

Why do employees insist on airing their gripes and grievences on Facebook? Everyone can see it and it casts a negative light. I don't get it.


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 16, 2011)

If you have *proof* that a member has created multiple accounts then bring it to the attention of a CL.  *DO NOT* make accusations in the forum.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 16, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Why do employees insist on airing their gripes and grievences on Facebook? Everyone can see it and it casts a negative light. I don't get it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



Because it's like, free speech and stuff, ya know! I mean it's like TOTALLY BS that a supervisor would like, use FB against me...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 16, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Because it's like, free speech and stuff, ya know! I mean it's like TOTALLY BS that a supervisor would like, use FB against me...



Free speech applies to the government not to employers.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 16, 2011)

Apparently my sarcasm didn't come through lol


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 16, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> If you have *proof* that a member has created multiple accounts then bring it to the attention of a CL.  *DO NOT* make accusations in the forum.




There was this dood in the thing with the talking who claimed to be someone who was persona non grata earlier tonight.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm rather glad I've never "inflated" myself online...


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 16, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I'm rather glad I've never "inflated" myself online...


So what do you inflate?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So what do you inflate?



Well her name is Kelly.......


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh I inflate...but I do all my inflating behind closed doors 

Wait that didn't come out right...


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 16, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Free speech applies to the government not to employers.



ACTUALLY... the National Labor Relations Board had brought a suit against AMR for taking action against one of their employees for what they wrote on Facebook.

AMR settled before the hearing... but that doesn't mean the NLRB won't do it again to another employer.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 16, 2011)

Well better get to bed. I have a long 5 days full of 12 hour shifts ahead of me. 

I spent my Saturday in the hospital. Was diagnosed with a mitral valve prolapse. No caffeine for me for a while. So these 5 days should be very interesting .


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 17, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Apparently my sarcasm didn't come through lol



Dang I was on the fence as to whether or not I detected it but I'm kinda hung over so my spidey sense was off my bad.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 17, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Well better get to bed. I have a long 5 days full of 12 hour shifts ahead of me.
> 
> I spent my Saturday in the hospital. Was diagnosed with a mitral valve prolapse. No caffeine for me for a while. So these 5 days should be very interesting .



 We will all take into consideration your lack of caffeination and make allowances.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 17, 2011)

Why is it people I have told to leave me alone insist on texting me?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 17, 2011)

I love how i skip ONE day of acne crap and wake up with five new ones the next morning.

I just LOVE having the skin of an oily pubescent 14yo

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 17, 2011)

Whelp, finally starting first day at my new agency after having 8 days off. 

Academy time can be boring and fun, so we'll see.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 17, 2011)

So i saw the truck assignment and wanted to kill myself. I hate this guy.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 17, 2011)

its cold, rainy, and I had to drive my fiances unruly, ugly, hillbilly truck to work. (sigh) It fits in SO well with the porshe up front.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> So i saw the truck assignment and wanted to kill myself. I hate this guy.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Why? 

In other news, I love stepping outside and seeing the stars, hearing the ocean and smelling that fresh sea air


----------



## Sasha (Oct 17, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Why?
> 
> In other news, I love stepping outside and seeing the stars, hearing the ocean and smelling that fresh sea air



Hes ignorant, crass and racist. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Oct 17, 2011)

I so suck at estimating height im just gonna start writing:

Midget
Short
Average
Tall
Gigantor

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Hes ignorant, crass and racist.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Well that's just a terrible day in the making. :/

Damn, I don't like seeing an envelope of charts with my name on them first thing in the morning, I guess it's QI time.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 17, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Well that's just a terrible day in the making. :/
> 
> Damn, I don't like seeing an envelope of charts with my name on them first thing in the morning, I guess it's QI time.



Hahaha.

I always got reports kicked back because i forget to finish them. "at facility....." I told them they make up their own ending... That didnt work.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfire (Oct 17, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Why?
> 
> In other news, I love stepping outside and seeing the stars, hearing the ocean and smelling that fresh sea air



*Gives fast a look of complete envy.*


----------



## Sasha (Oct 17, 2011)

What is it with me and homeless people

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I so suck at estimating height im just gonna start writing:
> 
> Midget
> Short
> ...



Sasha, in relation to you? I love it.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 17, 2011)

My BLS partner doesn't feel comfortable turning over care to the nursing staff at our local trauma center.  The poor dear is worried that since it's a teaching hospital, the patients are going to get subpar care.

I want to reach out and pat him on the head and tell him that it will be ok, lol.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 17, 2011)

Crap...I can't use being 21 as an excuse anymore now that I'm 22... Any ideas on excuses?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 17, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> My BLS partner doesn't feel comfortable turning over care to the nursing staff at our local trauma center.  The poor dear is worried that since it's a teaching hospital, the patients are going to get subpar care.




...only in July does that argument work.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 17, 2011)

So... first day at my new agency... and it feels better than my last one ever did.  We'll see if this holds up.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 17, 2011)

Looool. You know you are the company's b!tch when you keep wanting to call someone and automatically dial work.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Cup of Joe (Oct 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Looool. You know you are the company's b!tch when you keep wanting to call someone and automatically dial work.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



uʍop ǝpısdn sı "!" ʇɐɥʇ  ¡ɐoɥʍ


----------



## Anjel (Oct 17, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Crap...I can't use being 21 as an excuse anymore now that I'm 22... Any ideas on excuses?


\:birthday::birthday::birthday::birthday::birthday::birthday:

Just tell them your name is robby. That's a good enough excuse lol jk

I have 13 days till I am 22 lol


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 17, 2011)

4 days till I'm 24! *sigh* I'm getting old


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 17, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> \:birthday::birthday::birthday::birthday::birthday::birthday:
> 
> Just tell them your name is robby. That's a good enough excuse lol jk
> 
> I have 13 days till I am 22 lol



haha thank you! Robby not Robb?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 17, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Crap...I can't use being 21 as an excuse anymore now that I'm 22... Any ideas on excuses?



Yup I feel old. Happy birthday.


----------



## silver (Oct 17, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...only in July does that argument work.



July 1st: the most dangerous day to be a patient in the hospital.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 17, 2011)

silver said:


> July 1st: the most dangerous day to be a patient in the hospital.



Im confused...why?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 17, 2011)

I think it's the day new MDs start their Residency?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 17, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Im confused...why?



Me too. Something to do with first day of clinicals maybe?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 17, 2011)

July first is the start of the new residency year. 4th year medical students becomes first year residents, and last year residents enter independent practice.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 18, 2011)

Meeting my medical director this morning and then a meeting with my supervisor because apparently firefighters don't like being told what to do. Drinks anyone?


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 18, 2011)

Can produce an unpunishable incident report in five minutes or less or your money back


----------



## Sasha (Oct 18, 2011)

My brain has started to convert prices from dollars to hours worked. It has really started to curb my spending habit.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 18, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Meeting my medical director this morning and then a meeting with my supervisor because apparently firefighters don't like being told what to do. Drinks anyone?




What happened?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 18, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Meeting my medical director this morning and then a meeting with my supervisor because apparently firefighters don't like being told what to do. Drinks anyone?



*hands fast a beer*


----------



## Gray (Oct 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> My brain has started to convert prices from dollars to hours worked. It has really started to curb my spending habit.


 Well with all that popcorn your avatar is eating I don't doubt it.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 18, 2011)

Gray said:


> Well with all that popcorn your avatar is eating I don't doubt it.



He buys that popcorn with his food stamps.. it doesn't come out of my pocket.


----------



## Gray (Oct 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> He buys that popcorn with his food stamps.. it doesn't come out of my pocket.


 Well that's good. Did you get a better partner today at least?


----------



## fast65 (Oct 18, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> What happened?



We just have to meet with him after certain procedures, so I'm just now able to meet with him about my RSI and decompression from Friday. Then my FTO and I got there and found out the FD complained to him that we were mean to them :'(


----------



## fast65 (Oct 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> *hands fast a beer*



Oh and thank you Anjel, but I'm going with some Bailey's in ma coffee


----------



## Sasha (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh no you hurt their little feelings.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Oh no you hurt their little feelings.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


Yup, and I'd do it again too.

Don't get me wrong, I don't have some sort of disdain for firefighters, I just despise the ones who like to undermine my treatment plan/orders.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 18, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Oh and thank you Anjel, but I'm going with some Bailey's in ma coffee



Yuck. Lol I dont do drinks that are thick and creamy like that.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 18, 2011)

Finished watching the walking dead. 
I can't believe they killed the deer  really.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Oct 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Yuck. Lol I dont do drinks that are thick and creamy like that.



Well then we are on two completely different pages


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 18, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Oh and thank you Anjel, but I'm going with some Bailey's in ma coffee



mmm Baileys, soft and creamy beige
http://youtube.wikia.com/wiki/Old_Gregg


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> My brain has started to convert prices from dollars to hours worked. It has really started to curb my spending habit.



Eventually you get to the point where you start thinking "hmmmm if I only work 3 more hours a week I could totally buy the bigger tv" that's when you get in trouble.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 18, 2011)

And our transmission just blew. The best part is that we just got a new transmission in this unit 2 weeks ago. 

Soo it looks like the rest of the shift we will be running BLS calls out of an ALS equipped ambulance.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hmmmm, what will go well with a creamy basil pesto tonight? Suggestions?


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 18, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Hmmmm, what will go well with a creamy basil pesto tonight? Suggestions?



A girl.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> A girl.



Eh, probably not, eating alone is much more satisfying...at least that's what I tell myself


----------



## Anjel (Oct 18, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Eh, probably not, eating alone is much more satisfying...at least that's what I tell myself



Thats what I tell myself about drinking alone.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Thats what I tell myself about drinking alone.


Oh, don't get me wrong, it's not like I drink with people, that would be way to cool...and ya know, normal?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 18, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Eventually you get to the point where you start thinking "hmmmm if I only work 3 more hours a week I could totally buy the bigger tv" that's when you get in trouble.



Right now it's "....I could buy this... but that's like three hours of work right there...."

Anyone up for a little... party in the chat?


----------



## fast65 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Right now it's "....I could buy this... but that's like three hours of work right there...."
> 
> Anyone up for a little... party in the chat?



So far it appears I'm the only member of the chat party


----------



## Anjel (Oct 18, 2011)

fast65 said:


> So far it appears I'm the only member of the chat party



The partys always over when I get.home from work lol


----------



## fast65 (Oct 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> The partys always over when I get.home from work lol


Yeah, it's sad


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just got home from the Covered Bridge Festival. My feet are so sore! But I'm now lying in a warm bed, with a drink next to me about to crash out. Ahhh, heaven.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry peeps. I wandered to Target. Chat party version 2 in 30 minutes?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Sorry peeps. I wandered to Target. Chat party version 2 in 30 minutes?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I'm down. I need a break from studying.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 18, 2011)

My computery thing had to be restarted.

The dogs decided to nap on top of it while I was gone and I think it overheated. I really should stop leaving it open on the couch.

I'll make it to the chat eventually.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## rmabrey (Oct 19, 2011)

Yay combitube!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 19, 2011)

For the rest of October we can wear pink shirts under our uniform blues to show our support for breast cancer. Looks like I'll be in pink tomorrow


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 19, 2011)

Is this where all the cool kids hang out???


----------



## socalemt123 (Oct 19, 2011)

Spending my days off from work sick and unable to sleep due to the fact I can't breath. At least I'm getting some reading done.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 19, 2011)

Sucks youre sick. Feel better

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## socalemt123 (Oct 19, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Sucks youre sick. Feel better
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Thanks. Hopefully they let me back to work later this week. I came back this past weekend and they sent me home early and told me not to come back till I was 100% better because they feared I would get the staff sick, yet we transport sick people all day..makes so much sense =)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 19, 2011)

Started my med emergencies exam at 0900. Finished by 1000. Nice to have a 2 1/2 hour break between the exam and afternoon trauma lecture. 45 minute nap ftw. Draggin' my *** outta bed and back to school.

You stay classy San Diego.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 19, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Started my med emergencies exam at 0900. Finished by 1000. Nice to have a 2 1/2 hour break between the exam and afternoon trauma lecture. 45 minute nap ftw. Draggin' my *** outta bed and back to school.
> 
> You stay classy San Diego.



It's posts like these that make me glad that I'm done with my paramedic degree...then I realize that I still spend my days studying and I get sad again


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 19, 2011)

Mmm... Graham crackers


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 19, 2011)

So, my new agency has multiple levels of Paramedics, each with increasing responsibility and so forth.  I was hired for one of the higher levels.  Part of the process to get me cleared is a medical discussion with our medical director.

We're given a list of about 50 different topics, of which they choose 5 at random, and we discuss it. 




Having looked at the list: :mellow::wacko:


----------



## foxfire (Oct 19, 2011)

Spent most of today chainsawing and splitting logs.
 I need to come up with a better way of celebrating my birtday.  Any ideas?
I don't drink. so that is out.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 19, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Spent most of today chainsawing and splitting logs.
> I need to come up with a better way of celebrating my birtday.  Any ideas?
> I don't drink. so that is out.



Shoot stuff?

Linuss, what are some of the topics on that list?


----------



## foxfire (Oct 19, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Shoot stuff?
> 
> Linuss, what are some of the topics on that list?



I am a big fan of shooting stuff.


----------



## AlphaButch (Oct 19, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Spent most of today chainsawing and splitting logs.
> I need to come up with a better way of celebrating my birtday.  Any ideas?
> I don't drink. so that is out.



Ride a go-kart. Eat cake. Invite friends over and play Rock Band.

or

Shoot stuff.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 19, 2011)

foxfire said:


> I am a big fan of shooting stuff.



See, it's a win-win for everyone.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 19, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Linuss, what are some of the topics on that list?



It ranges in simple stuff such as "explain the pathophysiology of athma", to "What is the difference between ventilation and oxygentation" to other topics such as "Difference between dopamine and dobutamine", "difference between ASA, plavix, IIb3a inhibitors" and "What are the potassium / sodium antidysrhythimcs and why do you need to know"


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 19, 2011)

Let's go Cardinals!


----------



## fast65 (Oct 19, 2011)

Huh, sounds like a pretty good range of topics.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 19, 2011)

socalemt123 said:


> Thanks. Hopefully they let me back to work later this week. I came back this past weekend and they sent me home early and told me not to come back till I was 100% better because they feared I would get the staff sick, yet we transport sick people all day..makes so much sense =)



Yeah but those are just normal people germs. Think how strong a strain it must be to take a medic down.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 19, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Yeah but those are just normal people germs. Think how strong a strain it must be to take a medic down.



This is true, I mean, you probably have Ebola or something.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 19, 2011)

Finally done with all the stupid online courses required by my company...can I have the 7 hours I spent of my life back please?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 19, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


>



???


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 19, 2011)

In the same file, click on "Town" and listen


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't have windows so i can't decide if you all are serious.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm not as cool as Sasha, but party in the chat tonight? :rofl:


----------



## exodus (Oct 19, 2011)

Just went through and marked out all the community names on a printed out map, as well as the exits and hospitals with xstreets. I think I got this down


----------



## Sasha (Oct 19, 2011)

So my diabetic mother just showed me her blackish foot. And we are off to the ER.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Oct 19, 2011)

Rob... Serious. lol I want to know why these songs are on my computer.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 19, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Rob... Serious. lol I want to know why these songs are on my computer.


Eggs from Easter...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 19, 2011)

Sasha said:


> So my diabetic mother just showed me her blackish foot. And we are off to the ER.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Sasha said:


> So my diabetic mother just showed me her blackish foot. And we are off to the ER.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Oi, good luck, Sasha. My mom's diabetic, too, and she doesn't take care of herself like she should. It gets frustrating.


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 19, 2011)

exodus said:


> Just went through and marked out all the community names on a printed out map, as well as the exits and hospitals with xstreets. I think I got this down



I used to live in hemet a few years back


----------



## exodus (Oct 19, 2011)

NeverSatisfied~NorCal said:


> I used to live in hemet a few years back



:censored::censored::censored::censored:ty place!   Working in palm springs though


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 19, 2011)

Sasha said:


> So my diabetic mother just showed me her blackish foot. And we are off to the ER.





adamjh3 said:


> Oi, good luck, Sasha. My mom's diabetic, too, and she doesn't take care of herself like she should. It gets frustrating.



Sorry to hear that and wish the best to both of you! I just lost my father to the same exact thing on 10/6. I tried to express the importance to him and so did his mom who was an ER nurse for 47 years.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 19, 2011)

Good luck to your mom Sasha, I hope everything turns out alright.


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 19, 2011)

exodus said:


> :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty place!   Working in palm springs though



You couldnt have said it any better...lol

I am up in Northern California now


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Oct 19, 2011)

Help me win a photo contest! Click on the photo of my truck below and press the "Like" button! My truck is a 2002 F250 7.3. I love it!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...362683669.96450.174635785887328&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## foxfire (Oct 19, 2011)

Sasha said:


> So my diabetic mother just showed me her blackish foot. And we are off to the ER.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Hope everything works out for your mom.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 19, 2011)

Apparently my phone does not like chat.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 19, 2011)

NeverSatisfied~NorCal said:


> Sorry to hear that and wish the best to both of you! I just lost my father to the same exact thing on 10/6. I tried to express the importance to him and so did his mom who was an ER nurse for 47 years.



My fiance doesn't listen either.


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 19, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> My fiance doesn't listen either.



I am sorry to hear that!


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 20, 2011)

Tomorrow for my academy, I get to work in billing, logistics and administration all day...

Friday, I get to spend most of my day in dispatch...




Oh joy.


----------



## DillR (Oct 20, 2011)

The Walking Dead is the best show. ^_^


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Oct 20, 2011)

DillR said:


> The Walking Dead is the best show. ^_^



Right?


----------



## fast65 (Oct 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Tomorrow for my academy, I get to work in billing, logistics and administration all day...
> 
> Friday, I get to spend most of my day in dispatch...
> 
> ...



If only we all could be so lucky


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 20, 2011)

That show is awesome.

Alright so some might find this video offensive. Could be viewed as racist depending on your sense of humor but give it a chance, I personally think its pretty funny. 

*Warning for strong language*

*<snip>*


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 20, 2011)

NVRob said:


> That show is awesome.
> 
> Alright so some might find this video offensive. Could be viewed as racist depending on your sense of humor but give it a chance, I personally think its pretty funny.
> 
> ...



That was funny!! :rofl:


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 20, 2011)

What about this video

I just saw it today and it is funny

(no bad language)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCrFDwpCukU

:rofl:


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 20, 2011)

I want a pug.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 20, 2011)

DillR said:


> The Walking Dead is the best show. ^_^



Yo, DillR, I'm gonna let you finish, but Battlestar Galactica and The West Wing are some of the best shows of all time.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 20, 2011)

BSG FTW. I haven't been able to find anything to fill the great void in my soul I started feeling right when I finished the series


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 20, 2011)

Any burn notice or NCIS fans on here?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 20, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I want a pug.



I have a pug! Stupidest most skittish dog I have ever owned, til I got my "boston terrier". They are tweedle dee and tweedle dumb.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Oct 20, 2011)

PS- my mom... We got halfway to the ER and she decides she doesn't want to go, the ER is for emergencies and her foot is probably okay.

Wtf. Really. It's black. Wtf. Oh no... I don't know what I'm talking about, I only work on an ambulance and take care of diabetics like every shift. But really you're right... You're fine. Everybody's feet turn black once in awhile. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Oct 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> PS- my mom... We got halfway to the ER and she decides she doesn't want to go, the ER is for emergencies and her foot is probably okay.
> 
> Wtf. Really. It's black. Wtf. Oh no... I don't know what I'm talking about, I only work on an ambulance and take care of diabetics like every shift. But really you're right... You're fine. Everybody's feet turn black once in awhile.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Were you able to force her to go?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 20, 2011)

Nope. I am calling in the back up forces (rest of the family) today.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Oct 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Nope. I am calling in the back up forces (her mother) today.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Nice, go with the big guns, good luck!


----------



## foxfire (Oct 20, 2011)

NeverSatisfied~NorCal said:


> Any burn notice or NCIS fans on here?



Oh, yeah!! I love watching  those shows.


----------



## klfire (Oct 20, 2011)

blah


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> PS- my mom... We got halfway to the ER and she decides she doesn't want to go, the ER is for emergencies and her foot is probably okay.
> 
> Wtf. Really. It's black. Wtf. Oh no... I don't know what I'm talking about, I only work on an ambulance and take care of diabetics like every shift. But really you're right... You're fine. Everybody's feet turn black once in awhile.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



It sucks when they're so hard headed. Good luck with the g mama today


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Wtf. Really. It's black. Wtf. Oh no... I don't know what I'm talking about, I only work on an ambulance and take care of diabetics like every shift. But really you're right... You're fine. Everybody's feet turn black once in awhile.




If Michael Jackson can turn white, why can't white people turn black?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 20, 2011)

Annnd we are at the ER. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Oct 20, 2011)

Omg the ignorance in the ER waiting room is rampant.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Oct 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Omg the ignorance in the ER waiting room is rampant.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Go on...


----------



## Sasha (Oct 20, 2011)

Annnnd she is being admitted.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 20, 2011)

Only 15 days til Punkin' Chunkin'. Right down the road from my house. 100,000 people watching pumpkins being shot out of cannons. See why I love Delaware?


----------



## Aprz (Oct 21, 2011)

Found this thing on my neck. Warning, if you are as scared of eight legged creatures as I am, this will give you nightmares.

http://69.17.55.5/img/giantspider.jpg

After I placed it in a jar, and I wanted to take a shower. Giant garden spider was in there too! What's up with giant spiders today! I live in the bay area, we don't have spiders! I'm still in the bay area!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 21, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Found this thing on my neck. Warning, if you are as scared of eight legged creatures as I am, this will give you nightmares.
> 
> http://69.17.55.5/img/giantspider.jpg
> 
> After I placed it in a jar, and I wanted to take a shower. Giant garden spider was in there too! What's up with giant spiders today! I live in the bay area, we don't have spiders! I'm still in the bay area!



Wow, if I woke up with that on my neck, I would grab my dog run out of the house and burn the place down on the way out "just in case". Bravo for not killing it though.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 21, 2011)

I am kind of killing it. It's in a jar (closed) in my fridge giving it a slow death. Figured if it bit me and it's poisoness, it's best to keep it for a specialist. Looked up online spiders in the bay area, and found this site: http://nature.berkeley.edu/~stevelew/cbcstuff/common_spiders/big_spi_quilt.html

To me, it looks like "achearanea tepediorum" or "zygiella x-notata", but mainly in form. Color wise, it is not clear at all. It's very brown, a couple of black rings around it's leg, one black ring around it's abdomen, a giant black spot under it's abdomen, two white dots in that black spot, and it has a yellow/white line midline superior to the spider, that line gets thicker as the abdomen gets thicker. It semi-hides in it's abdomen like a hermit crab. Reading about both those spiders, I feel a little bit bad cause I think it's faking death now, but I am too scared to release and end up having problems or if it bites somebody else/a pet.

*Edit:* Think I found out what it is. An orb weaver? Link I found on Google doesn't work, but this is the picture I clicked on.

http://69.17.55.5/img/similarspider.png


----------



## Aprz (Oct 21, 2011)

It's free.

I took that shower I wanted after it crawled on me. While doing that, my brother went into my room to take a look at what my mom was talking about. He was telling me the story... "Hm, it must be hiding under that rock. *shakes* Ah! *says a bunch of swear words* Dad, maybe we should take Andrew to the hospital.... just in case."

We walked to the lake (I live a block away from a lake probably where it came from) with it in the jar, we walked in the middle of the street dodging trees. When we got to the lake, I opened the jar, put the jar on it's side. It was chilling there. I tapped the jar... the jar rolled. I walked to the jar, it was gone.... My brother was like "See! It could jump!" and I said "F- that, let's get out of here." I was gonna take a picture since it's hard to get a good pic of it in the jar, but I am not gonna hunt for it. We kept checking eachother on the way back.

Now I am gonna go watch Paranormal Activity 3.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 21, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Now I am gonna go watch Paranormal Activity 3.



:rofl:


I F-ing hate spiders.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 21, 2011)

Same here. Leaving for the movies in about 5 minutes. My whole family is freaked out about the spider.

To put a cherry on top of the spider being on my neck, we've been feeling earthquakes out here all day too. California has spiders and earthquakes! Everyone run now!


----------



## Gray (Oct 21, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Only 15 days til Punkin' Chunkin'. Right down the road from my house. 100,000 people watching pumpkins being shot out of cannons. See why I love Delaware?



Up here we shoot em.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 21, 2011)

I covered my eyes the entire time for Paranormal Activity 3.... It was a super scary movie, and different from the first two. By the way, none of the previews/commercials are in the movie! They tricked us!


----------



## exodus (Oct 21, 2011)

I want one more call before EOS.


----------



## exodus (Oct 21, 2011)

Not that I didn't enjoy my first 911 call being a TC with LOC, I just want more than one call lol


----------



## fast65 (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, since I didn't get a chance to cook my steak for dinner last night...I'm thinking steak for breakfast h34r:


----------



## Anjel (Oct 21, 2011)

Happy birthday PoeticInjustice!

:birthday::birthday::birthday:


----------



## fast65 (Oct 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Happy birthday PoeticInjustice!
> 
> :birthday::birthday::birthday:



HAPPY BIRTHDAY PI!!!!!!!!!

:birthday::birthday::birthday::birthday::birthday:


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks y'all!  Alright had an interesting start; apartment fire, two ODs and an assault


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 21, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Thanks y'all!  Alright had an interesting start; apartment fire, two ODs and an assault



Already*


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 21, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Thanks y'all!  Alright had an interesting start; apartment fire, two ODs and an assault



Hey now, it being your birthday doesn't make it alright to run around and cause mayhem!  h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 21, 2011)

Officially a paid EMT skills instructor for my college now.


----------



## AlphaButch (Oct 21, 2011)

Congrats Firefite. 

Happy Birthday Poetic.

:birthday:


----------



## firetender (Oct 21, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Thanks y'all!  Alright had an interesting start; apartment fire, two ODs and an assault


 
I suggest you stop the party and go back to work; it's probably safer there.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 21, 2011)

Tough Mudder in the morning!!!!!!!

If y'all don't hear from me ever again, I died.

Otherwise, I'll be back online Sunday night.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 21, 2011)

Going to paranormal activity 3.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfire (Oct 21, 2011)

Party plans are set. A bowling party is in order for my 25th birthday. I could not find enough people to have a shooting stuff party. I Need to get more gun loving friends.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 21, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Party plans are set. A bowling party is in order for my 25th birthday. I could not find enough people to have a shooting stuff party. I Need to get more gun loving friends.



I enjoy things that go bang (it's somewhat of the family business) but don't have the time or money to indulge much lately.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 21, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I enjoy things that go bang (it's somewhat of the family business) but don't have the time or money to indulge much lately.



Same situation here, I was an avid shooter back in high school, but it seems as though over the last few years when I've had the time I haven't had the money, and when I've had the money, I haven't had the time. Hopefully that will change here soon enough.

EMTLife shooting party anyone?


----------



## foxfire (Oct 21, 2011)

fast65 said:


> EMTLife shooting party anyone?


oh yeah!!!! sounds like fun,  I would come.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 21, 2011)

foxfire said:


> oh yeah!!!! sounds like fun,  I would come.



Haha, so would I


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 21, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Haha, so would I



I am down for shooting any time


----------



## Anjel (Oct 21, 2011)

Someone teach me to shoot, and I wanna come! lol


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 21, 2011)

* Long live the D5W.*​


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 21, 2011)

I am enjoying the knockoff 99% signs way more than the actual protest.


----------



## foxfire (Oct 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Someone teach me to shoot, and I wanna come! lol



We should actually plan something instead of just talking about it.  what central location can we use ? any ideas?


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 21, 2011)

O.M.G.  Race in the morning and croupy kid in the night.  Hope the grandma doesn't mind taking care of this honking child.  Hope she doesn't notice the retractions till we're out of cell phone range.  /half-kidding.

I sat on the porch with the honker in question for half an hour, she's way better.  Hope she sleeps the rest of the night.


----------



## Youngin (Oct 22, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Going to paranormal activity 3.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I went to see that tonight with my girlfriend. She was less jumpy than I was, which was embarrassing, especially since the movie was kind of lame. Although, that isn't as embarrassing as when she told the three women behind us (who were at least 10 years older than us) to shut up because they were screaming every 4 seconds.

Oh look, I made a post. Back to lurking.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 22, 2011)

I didn't think it was lame. It was scary as hell

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Oct 22, 2011)

foxfire said:


> We should actually plan something instead of just talking about it.  what central location can we use ? any ideas?



Probably Oregon, that's pretty central


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 22, 2011)

So as I am headed to work it occurred to me most others on the road probably haven't been to bed yet.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 22, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> So as I am headed to work it occurred to me most others on the road probably haven't been to bed yet.



That's true...

Mother of God, the experiences of tonight cannot be unexperienced...why did I go drinking with coworkers?


----------



## rmabrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Ive been working the streets for 4 months now.........my partner and I have tubed more patients in the last 2 shifts then the rest of those four months.......


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 22, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Ive been working the streets for 4 months now.........my partner and I have tubed more patients in the last 2 shifts then the rest of those four months.......



It usually works that way, I once did 4 CPRs in 48hrs, and 2 RSIs and a "cold" tube on a 60.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 22, 2011)

I didnt have a priority 1 call in 6 mnths and have had 4 in the last two weeks lol 

Side nite: Michigan is a pretty central location.


----------



## foxfire (Oct 22, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Probably Oregon, that's pretty central





Anjel1030 said:


> Side nite: Michigan is a pretty central location.


  um, I would venture to say Iowa is between you two. 

but wait, who said Iwas planning this ?!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 22, 2011)

I think Iowa... but I'm probably moving there lol


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 22, 2011)

Shift. Just went through the rigs, fuly stocked now lol gotta love shift change


----------



## fast65 (Oct 22, 2011)

Vegas for EMTLife shoot-a-thon!!! Or I guess Iowa is a little more centrally located 

Ugh, last night was probably the most awkward night I've ever had with co-workers...


----------



## Anjel (Oct 22, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Ugh, last night was probably the most awkward night I've ever had with co-workers...



Go on....


----------



## fast65 (Oct 22, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Go on....



This may be too inappropriate but, this girl kept trying to flash me (me being a gentleman, I did not look ), I found out everyone I've worked with thinks I'm gay, and my partner did some "awkward" things last night.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 22, 2011)

fast65 said:


> This may be too inappropriate but, this girl kept trying to flash me (me being a gentleman, I did not look ), I found out everyone I've worked with thinks I'm gay, and my partner did some "awkward" things last night.



Sexual Harassment!!!!!!!!


----------



## fast65 (Oct 22, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Sexual Harassment!!!!!!!!



Pretty sure that doesn't count if it's off-duty


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Sexual Harassment!!!!!!!!




Is it harassment if he enjoys it?


----------



## fast65 (Oct 22, 2011)

So wise JP


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 22, 2011)

fast65 said:


> That's true...
> 
> Mother of God, the experiences of tonight cannot be unexperienced...why did I go drinking with coworkers?



Dude... Four of my co-workers and I with my old partner and four of her friends and copious amounts of boozahol... looking around the room right now I'm glad no one brought a camera. My place is trashed and I don't want to get off the floor. Uuuuunnnngggghhhhh


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 22, 2011)

I like Vegas as the shoot-a-thon location  or Reno, it's like mini-Vegas!

Now since I'm nerding it up on a saturday and doing homework rather than tailgating and going to the UNR game what homework should I do first? Trauma or my second set of Neuro papers?

Gotta love medic school, ruing social lives since the 70s.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 22, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Dude... Four of my co-workers and I with my old partner and four of her friends and copious amounts of boozahol... looking around the room right now I'm glad no one brought a camera. My place is trashed and I don't want to get off the floor. Uuuuunnnngggghhhhh



Unfortunately, everyone seemed to have their phones out last night...tomorrow is going to be a very long day


----------



## Anjel (Oct 22, 2011)

Tonight is the major halloween party for people from.work.

I tried really hard to find a taco costume jp. 

So I settle for 80's rocker instead. Lol 

I will break peoples cameras if I see them


----------



## fast65 (Oct 22, 2011)

Party at the goat house!!!!!!!!


----------



## foxfire (Oct 22, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Party at the goat house!!!!!!!!


goat house? what is that?


----------



## foxfire (Oct 22, 2011)

Dining on sweet potato pie before cutting wood. 
I will do just about anything for sweet potato pie.^_^


----------



## fast65 (Oct 22, 2011)

foxfire said:


> goat house? what is that?



Watch the show "Blue Mountain State" and you'll find out


----------



## foxfire (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh what a difference a sharp chainsaw blade makes. 
45minutes of sawing and half the flat bad truck is full. like it!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 22, 2011)

I wanted to post something but I forgot what it was. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Oct 22, 2011)

OH! Has anyone heard from abcdkids mom or did her race kill her?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 22, 2011)

My medic today is playing his guitar as we are going code to calls. It's actually pretty cool haha


----------



## foxfire (Oct 22, 2011)

firefite said:


> My medic today is playing his guitar as we are going code to calls. It's actually pretty cool haha



As in a full size guitar? wow, how does he fit it in the cab?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 22, 2011)

foxfire said:


> As in a full size guitar? wow, how does he fit it in the cab?



Yeah full size. He angles it so the bottom of the guitar is touching the passanger door and the top of the guitar is touching the roof. 

He told me before we started shift about it. If it was gonna get in my way at all I wasn't gonna let him play it but surprisingly it doesn't.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 22, 2011)

My friend's brilliant idea to avoid an open container ticket on her way to the tailgating today at the game.







I'm half disappointed, half happy that I wasn't involved in this. :rofl:

edit: sorry about the size, I didn't realize it was that big when I posted it.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh geez, it sounds like one of our ambulances just got in a head-on collision...


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 22, 2011)

As to the EMTLife shooting meetup, myself and USAFMEDIC45 (who shall now be known as the RT who shall not be named) vote for Indiana.


----------



## exodus (Oct 22, 2011)

I vote vegas, in a few months.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2011)

So. Cal. or Vegas (I can drive up there for a weekend...).



katgrl2003 said:


> As to the EMTLife shooting meetup, myself and USAFMEDIC45 *(who shall now be known as the RT who shall not be named)* vote for Indiana.



USAF is Ventmedic?!? h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 22, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> USAF is Ventmedic?!? h34r:



So now multiple personalities are in play? Oh dear :rofl:


----------



## exodus (Oct 22, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So. Cal. or Vegas (I can drive up there for a weekend...).



Same. Anyone who works at AMR or any EMSC subsidary can get rooms there for like 20-25 a night at a decent hotel.


----------



## exodus (Oct 22, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Oh geez, it sounds like one of our ambulances just got in a head-on collision...



Hope everyone's okay.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 22, 2011)

exodus said:


> Hope everyone's okay.



Yeah, it sounds like everyone is doing alright


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 22, 2011)

*Not EMS exactly, I was looking for training video...BAKING POWDER*

I was looking for actual footage of a grease fire being extinguished with baking soda, but I accidentally found this. Yes, it is in Norsk. Watch..the whole .. thing!h34r:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcI3kF2zNBo


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 23, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> I was looking for actual footage of a grease fire being extinguished with baking soda, but I accidentally found this. Yes, it is in Norsk. Watch..the whole .. thing!h34r:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcI3kF2zNBo



Way too much time on their hands.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 23, 2011)

Things I learned at the Texas Ren Faire today.

Red neck girls make unconvincing wenches.

If certain men don't like certain other men (namely me) ogling their women they shouldn't let them come to the Faire in a chain mail bikini.

It's only a mater of time before someone is killed by a thrown hatchet.

Mead is not good for higher level brain functions but makes Ded Bob funny as hell.

Corsets are awesome.

Corsets are awesome.

Corsets are awesome.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 23, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I found out everyone I've worked with thinks I'm gay,



Work the gay thing dude women are suckers for trying to convert em.


----------



## foxfire (Oct 23, 2011)

exodus said:


> I vote vegas, in a few months.



I don't know, that is quite a distance for some of us.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Work the gay thing dude women are suckers for trying to convert em.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypqBpHB-hHo[/youtube]


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Oct 23, 2011)

Coffee with hot chocolate is good after a long day. ^_^


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Work the gay thing dude women are suckers for trying to convert em.



Says the guy who's a stewarde....err...flight attendant .


----------



## Anjel (Oct 23, 2011)

My coworkers are nuts. Way too many pictures taken. 

Now if you'll excuse me...

*que the puking*


----------



## fast65 (Oct 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Work the gay thing dude women are suckers for trying to convert em.



This is true, but they also always want that "gay friend", so it could backfire 

So after decent amounts of alcohol, we ended up pulling out a tourniquet and "vein creeping" on each other, that's normal, right?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 23, 2011)

So I'm working an event at a convention center. They are currently having 2 events. A gun show and then some convention for nondestructive testing. Strange.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 23, 2011)

who is working Halloween this year!!! I looked yesterday when i got off shift, and yep... i got it, and the area i am working covers part of the country area that the HS and college kids like to go get drunk and do stupid things.. YES what a night that is going to be


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 23, 2011)

"Oh, she can't be having an MI, she's not having any chest pain. Besides, you're stupid, you don't have a 12lead and you're just a fire medic" SUCK IT *****ES!!! Pinche RVI in your face!! >=O


----------



## Sasha (Oct 23, 2011)

EMT11KDL said:


> who is working Halloween this year!!! I looked yesterday when i got off shift, and yep... i got it, and the area i am working covers part of the country area that the HS and college kids like to go get drunk and do stupid things.. YES what a night that is going to be



I'm trying to get off so I can take my 3yo nephew trick or treating. He's going to be pirateghostsmurfdiego.

I'm going to be a bumblebee.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfire (Oct 23, 2011)

fast65 said:


> This is true, but they also always want that "gay friend", so it could backfire
> 
> So after decent amounts of alcohol, we ended up pulling out a tourniquet and "vein creeping" on each other, that's normal, right?



Pretty normal for medic people. but according to others from the "outside" we are really wierd.  So it is all in your perspective.


----------



## vamike (Oct 23, 2011)

I have the privilege of working this Halloween!   Is it gonna be a full moon too?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 23, 2011)

vamike said:


> I have the privilege of working this Halloween!   Is it gonna be a full moon too?



no  http://www.moonconnection.com/moon_phases_calendar.phtml i was hoping it would be... i havent had any interesting calls lately... maybe someone will recreate a horror movie in my town this year lol


----------



## fast65 (Oct 23, 2011)

It looks like I'll be missing Halloween this year, I think I'll just hang out at home and avoid all the crazies


----------



## NSEMS (Oct 23, 2011)

Spent all day looking at open houses. I am beat.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 23, 2011)

Dan Wheldon last Sunday, and Marco Simoncelli today. It's been a sh!tty week in motorsport.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 23, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> * Long live the D5W.*​



So the EMT/Paramedic Facebook group shared my demotivational picture, and half the comments are "I don't get it."

Are people really this detached from current events? It's not like the Occupy Wall Street, 99% movement is obscure anymore.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 23, 2011)

I didn't get it.

I don't pay attention to the political bs. 

I'm wondering if I'm going to get lynched for this?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 23, 2011)

Have you heard of the Occupy Wall Street movement?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 23, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I didn't get it.
> 
> I don't pay attention to the political bs.
> 
> I'm wondering if I'm going to get lynched for this?



I honestly didn't know what it was either. The only news I hear is what goes over our unit radios. As for TV I don't watch news and DVR comes in handy to skip past things. My days off include getting away from electronics and go camping. Or sleeping. 

And I'm not a registered voter so it's less of a reason to keep up with the news lol.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 23, 2011)

Heard of it. Don't know a whole lot about it. I didn't make the connection between the two.

edit: my tv watching consists of sports and Cops hahaha


----------



## Anjel (Oct 23, 2011)

David Crowder Band concert stand by. 

With a hangover. Ouch.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 23, 2011)

We have been paged so much our pager is full.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 23, 2011)

Sasha said:


> We have been paged so much our pager is full.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Is that a good thing or a bad thing? :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Oct 23, 2011)

Sasha said:


> We have been paged so much our pager is full.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I have to clear my pager 3 times a shift. But we get 3 pages per call also.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 23, 2011)

firefite said:


> Is that a good thing or a bad thing? :unsure:



Bad. Especially for a Sunday. Seventh call. Argh.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Oct 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I have to clear my pager 3 times a shift. But we get 3 pages per call also.



We get two. Half of these are "advise status". My status is about to quit!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Oct 23, 2011)

And our pagers hold 30 pages.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 23, 2011)

We get 2 sometimes 3 pages when the call gets dispatched giving us info on the call (location and c/c). When we arrive at the hospital we get 2 more. One with our times and then another telling us to get facesheets. And then finally one more 10 mins later saying they put us available to take a call. So it's a total of 5-6 for one call. Then the various post movies, "please remember to go on scene via radio" and open shifts.

My vibrator I mean pager is constantly going off.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 23, 2011)

firefite said:


> My vibrator I mean pager is constantly going off.


See men, this is what happens when pagers don't have enough memory.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 23, 2011)

NOOOO!!! Code 3 out of town transfer


----------



## MissK (Oct 23, 2011)

Today I've had a strong urge to strangle my partner. That's normal, right? It's been a long 72...

Go Texas!


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 23, 2011)

Troll medics piss me off to no end. Do your :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing job!


----------



## Anjel (Oct 23, 2011)

So many pregnant women here that look like they are about to pop.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> So many pregnant women here that look like they are about to pop.




Squeeze them like a pimple!


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I didnt have a priority 1 call in 6 mnths and have had 4 in the last two weeks lol
> 
> Side nite: Michigan is a pretty central location.



Coverage has been crap lately


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 23, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Troll medics piss me off to no end. Do your :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing job!



You don't REALLY need to go to the hospital for that chest pain...it's probably just indigestion.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 23, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> You don't REALLY need to go to the hospital for that chest pain...it's probably just indigestion.




Do you work for Washington DC?


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 23, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Do you work for Washington DC?



Nope, but I did get to see what a fine EMS system they ran during paramedic school clinicals.

I mean, no one trust medics with diazepam, right?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't worry, they don't trust the medics in Southern California with reading a 12 lead.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 23, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Coverage has been crap lately



You can say that again. But they did just hire three...and are hiring some more next week I think.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 23, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Don't worry, they don't trust the medics in Southern California with reading a 12 lead.



Heh, I worked for a FD that didn't even have 12 lead EKG till 2006, and still doesn't call STEMI alerts.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm not schedules to be done with my academy / FTO / DTOs till December 17th, followed shortly after with a 2 hour medical discussion with my medical director... who's also an RN and Paramedic.  Talk about in over my head.

Oh.. and protocol test this Wednesday.


*sigh*



Oh well, just opened a new bag of candy corn and about to watch Walking Dead.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 23, 2011)

But your a month ahead of me.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 23, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> But your a month ahead of me.



I'm going to be dropped in to your academy for the driving portion :rofl:



But hey, I get 32+ hours of CEs just doing this academy alone.  We're doing AMLS and EMPACT.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 23, 2011)

Of course, assuming the silence out of them regarding my status isn't their way of saying "eff off"...


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 23, 2011)

Empact?


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 23, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Of course, assuming the silence out of them regarding my status isn't their way of saying "eff off"...



Call them.  I KNOW they'll want you as they're still looking for more L4s.

Did they start the background?  That takes a week.  Mine took 9 days to hear back.



usalsfyre said:


> Empact?



 Emergency Medical Patients: Assessment, Care, and Transport.

Essentially from what I gather from the video I saw and descriptions, think AMLS with group discussions on treatment plans.

http://firstrespondersnetwork.tv/empact/


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 23, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Call them.  I KNOW they'll want you as they're still looking for more L4s.
> 
> Did they start the background?  That takes a week.  Mine took 9 days to hear back.


They told me they were starting it, I'm hoping they're just not in a hurry because the late academy date. 

Interviewed with the other place Friday as well, that seemed to go well too.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah I mean you still have a month and 5 days before the start date.  It took me since late July / early August to start.  Did they say they were starting their background check?



No!  You have to work with me!  No flying for you!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 23, 2011)

Finally home. It hurts to move. Ugh.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 23, 2011)

Occupy Wall Street: Because it's now hip to be homeless.


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 23, 2011)

http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/10oiuhfvojb23/event/index.html

Watching the Steve Jobs tribute.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 23, 2011)

I considered buying a steve jobs book today on my nook.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm seriously considering complaining about my partner today.

He played gospel music in the patient compartment after he and I talked about religion and I told him I was an atheist.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 23, 2011)

Did the discussion get heated?

Also, is he a sarcastic [illegitimate child], because given the right partner relationship, I could see it as a great troll move.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 23, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Did the discussion get heated?
> 
> Also, is he a sarcastic [fatherless child], because given the right partner relationship, I could see it as a great troll move.



Ooooh yes. He told me that everyone should read the bible before they decide if they believe or not. And then I asked him "Do you read the Qur'an to know you don't want to be a muslim?" And THAT got even more heated.

Both of us are really stubborn, but he thinks he is ALWAYS right. Hence the whole c-collaring our shoulder fx. C-Collar, not back board. C-collar to "help stabilize it"


----------



## exodus (Oct 23, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Ooooh yes. He told me that everyone should read the bible before they decide if they believe or not. And then I asked him "Do you read the Qur'an to know you don't want to be a muslim?" And THAT got even more heated.
> 
> Both of us are really stubborn, but he thinks he is ALWAYS right. Hence the whole c-collaring our shoulder fx. C-Collar, not back board. C-collar to "help stabilize it"



Oh yes, putting a C-Collar on a fractured shoulder! Not only will it not stabilize it, it will also put more pressure on the fracture causing pain and complications! yay.


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 23, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I considered buying a steve jobs book today on my nook.



I pre-ordered it.

Also just applied for a job at the Apple store.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 23, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Says the guy who's a stewarde....err...flight attendant .



I know of what I speak.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 24, 2011)

It's so cold that I don't want to run outside to put my stuff in the dryer.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Oct 24, 2011)

Chocolate pie for breakfast. That's not a bad idea at all.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It's so cold that I don't want to run outside to put my stuff in the dryer.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



It gets cold down there? I don't believe it. 

I want some pie!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 24, 2011)

It's like 60 degrees. Shiver shiver shiver. My pie is really good. Best breakfast ever.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It's like 60 degrees. Shiver shiver shiver. My pie is really good. Best breakfast ever.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I'm glad someone gets to enjoy pie. :glare:


----------



## Anjel (Oct 24, 2011)

Weve been having a high of 60 lately lol


----------



## Sasha (Oct 24, 2011)

I know nothing of my partner today except he's really nice to look at. Omg i lucked out. He's niiiiiice.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## silver (Oct 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I know nothing of my partner today except he's really nice to look at. Omg i lucked out. He's niiiiiice.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



wait until he starts talking...


----------



## Sasha (Oct 24, 2011)

silver said:


> wait until he starts talking...



He is actually kind of charming when he speaks too. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 24, 2011)

So no more gospel music?


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It's like 60 degrees. Shiver shiver shiver. My pie is really good. Best breakfast ever.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



LOL! I'm eating pumpkin pie for breakfast as we speak.


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It's like 60 degrees. Shiver shiver shiver. My pie is really good. Best breakfast ever.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



60 is no jacket weather up here.


----------



## CritterNurse (Oct 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It's like 60 degrees. Shiver shiver shiver.



Yikes... where do you live? The tropics?
60 degrees is comfortable, tee-shirt weather for me. I hate it when it gets above 75.


----------



## NSEMS (Oct 24, 2011)

Wrist tattoos just dont look right


----------



## medic417 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> He is actually kind of charming when he speaks too.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Well thank you little lady.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 24, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> 60 is no jacket weather up here.



I was excited I didnt have to wear my sweater today lol


----------



## NSEMS (Oct 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I was excited I didnt have to wear my sweater today lol



I love fall, the crisp air in the morning wakes you up fast.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hmmmm, to clean the dirt bikes or do chart reviews today? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 24, 2011)

The only time I consciously think "I've been doing this too long" is when I run across a baby Basic who's never seen a LP10 or MAST.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 24, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> The only time I consciously think "I've been doing this too long" is when I run across a baby Basic who's never seen a LP10 or MAST.



What is this MAST you speak of? I believe it is part of a ship...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> What is this MAST you speak of? I believe it is part of a ship...



:rofl:

I've never seen MAST pants or a LP10 in person usals h34r:


----------



## fast65 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have actually used an LP10 during ACLS, and I was taught MAST in basic


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 24, 2011)

NVRob said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I've never seen MAST pants or a LP10 in person usals h34r:



me either. :unsure:


----------



## MassEMT-B (Oct 24, 2011)

NVRob said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I've never seen MAST pants or a LP10 in person usals h34r:



Rhode Island still uses the MAST so I get to see them all the time


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 24, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> The only time I consciously think "I've been doing this too long" is when I run across a baby Basic who's never seen a LP10 or MAST.



We had one of those old, shoebox-sized pulse ox monitors surface at the station a few weeks ago.  Remember how cool those were?  And how they cost $800 and they only put one on certain trucks?  They took 10 AA batteries, too.  

SMH.  17 years this week since I joined the rescue squad.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 24, 2011)

You know what now that I think about it I have seen a set of MAST pants. My Intermediate instructor pulled them out, held them up for the class to see then put them away, thats about as far as my experience goes with them.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 24, 2011)

NVRob said:


> You know what now that I think about it I have seen a set of MAST pants. My Intermediate instructor pulled them out, held them up for the class to see then put them away, thats about as far as my experience goes with them.



Yup, we were taught them, the next year I think they changed up the NREMT skills sheets and I never saw them again...well until a couple weeks ago


----------



## Anjel (Oct 24, 2011)

We used MAST in basic. 

Never saw a LP10


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 24, 2011)

Y'all whippersnappers suck, that's all I'm gonna say.

abckidsmom, I do remember those. Remember the pacing pads you could ONLY pace through? Or IV caths that actually had a needle exposed when you pulled it out? Homemade wooden backboards? Philly collars and sandbags? At least I'm not the only one that, to quote, is "much to young to feel thus d@mn old" lol.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 24, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Y'all whippersnappers suck, that's all I'm gonna say.
> 
> abckidsmom, I do remember those. Remember the pacing pads you could ONLY pace through? Or IV caths that actually had a needle exposed when you pulled it out? Homemade wooden backboards? Philly collars and sandbags? At least I'm not the only one that, to quote, is "much to young to feel thus d@mn old" lol.



Those are the best IV caths. Sadly I to am much to old.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 24, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Y'all whippersnappers suck, that's all I'm gonna say.
> 
> abckidsmom, I do remember those. Remember the pacing pads you could ONLY pace through? Or IV caths that actually had a needle exposed when you pulled it out? Homemade wooden backboards? Philly collars and sandbags? At least I'm not the only one that, to quote, is "much to young to feel thus d@mn old" lol.



That hurts :'(


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> That hurts :'(



Y'all only suck because you make me realize I sould like one of those old farts I couldn't stand when I started, and I haven't hit my third decade yet. Except they were talking about LP5s, Bertylium, bicarbonate for everyone and gasoline ambulances.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 24, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> gasoline ambulances.



And now gasoline ambulances are coming back... at least at my service.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 24, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Y'all only suck because you make me realize I sould like one of those old farts I couldn't stand when I started, and I haven't hit my third decade yet. Except they were talking about LP5s, Bertylium, bicarbonate for everyone and gasoline ambulances.



If you say...but the pain is still there :sad:


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 24, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Y'all whippersnappers suck, that's all I'm gonna say.
> 
> abckidsmom, I do remember those. Remember the pacing pads you could ONLY pace through? Or IV caths that actually had a needle exposed when you pulled it out? Homemade wooden backboards? Philly collars and sandbags? At least I'm not the only one that, to quote, is "much to young to feel thus d@mn old" lol.



I'm only 10 years in and I've used all of this stuff. It wasn't really that long ago that we stopped. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Meursault (Oct 24, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> The only time I consciously think "I've been doing this too long" is when I run across a baby Basic who's never seen a LP10 or MAST.



I've never seen MAST (wisely chose not to get RI reciprocity), but a community hospital near me has a LP8 sitting on its primary ED code cart.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 24, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> And now gasoline ambulances are coming back... at least at my service.



We have one. I hate it. basics voted to give it to ALS.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 24, 2011)

Only diesel here. And Philips MRx monitors. I've never even used a LP, played with a Zoll in the ER and for ACLS the first time around.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 24, 2011)

Only diesel here as well, just got four new GMC chassis'


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 24, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> I'm only 10 years in and I've used all of this stuff. It wasn't really that long ago that we stopped.
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



Same amount of time here. It's just a little shocking to realize those items have pretty much completely disappeared.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 24, 2011)

They stopped using lifepak 10s!?!? When?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> They stopped using lifepak 10s!?!? When?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I haven't seen one in at least three years, maybe more.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 24, 2011)

My school still has some LP8s I believe. 

And we have 2 or 3 gas rigs. They are hated. So our "new ambulances" are drove to us from other divisions around the US. Our "new" ambulances already have 100,000+ miles on them. Ford had to stop producing the frame we use combined with the deisle engine.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 24, 2011)

Being a Paramedic:

Exciting and alluring to female civilians.

Doesn't work so well on female paramedics...


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 24, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Y'all whippersnappers suck, that's all I'm gonna say.
> 
> abckidsmom, I do remember those. Remember the pacing pads you could ONLY pace through? Or IV caths that actually had a needle exposed when you pulled it out? Homemade wooden backboards? Philly collars and sandbags? At least I'm not the only one that, to quote, is "much to young to feel thus d@mn old" lol.



How 'bout the rousing debates on whether the defib pads could POSSIBLY provide the same electricity as paddles without the 25lbs of pressure behind them?


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 24, 2011)

Stacked, escalating, monophasic electricity at that.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 24, 2011)

Lemon pepper chicken w/twice baked potatoes and wild rice tonight, it's gonna be delicious


----------



## foxfire (Oct 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Lemon pepper chicken w/twice baked potatoes and wild rice tonight, it's gonna be delicious



Mmmmm, that sounds good. wish I lived closer, I would be at your door step in a minute.


----------



## foxfire (Oct 24, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Being a Paramedic:
> 
> Exciting and alluring to female civilians.
> 
> Doesn't work so well on female paramedics...



Nah , we know what the paramedic's life is really like.
wonder if it hold true for female medics?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 24, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Being a Paramedic:
> 
> Exciting and alluring to female civilians.
> 
> Doesn't work so well on female paramedics...



We know what whackjobs actually work in EMS.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 24, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Mmmmm, that sounds good. wish I lived closer, I would be at your door step in a minute.




Haha, I'm making extra  Want some cranberry and Jameson as well? h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Lemon pepper chicken w/twice baked potatoes and wild rice tonight, it's gonna be delicious



Ribeye steaks marinated in zesty italian + some secretes, sourdough garlic bread and penne with alfredo sauce here.

I'm thinking an EMTLife cookoff...Youngins versus the Old Farts 

Fast, I'm thinking we could win this.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 24, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Ribeye steaks marinated in zesty italian + some secretes, sourdough garlic bread and penne with alfredo sauce here.
> 
> I'm thinking an EMTLife cookoff...Youngins versus the Old Farts
> 
> Fast, I'm thinking we could win this.



Well, you certainly have a better spread than me tonight bud, but yeah, we got this


----------



## foxfire (Oct 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Well, you certainly have a better spread than me tonight bud, but yeah, we got this



How about some nice sweet potato pie added to the competition? 
I can make a mean pumpkin ginger soup.


----------



## foxfire (Oct 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Haha, I'm making extra  Want some cranberry and Jameson as well? h34r:


Hmmm, I think I would be too full from the tasty sounding meal to have room for that.^_^


----------



## fast65 (Oct 24, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Hmmm, I think I would be too full from the tasty sounding meal to have room for that.^_^



I'm up for some sweet potato pie 

Oh come on now, you can never be too full for good whiskey, unless of course you're underage


----------



## Anjel (Oct 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I'm up for some sweet potato pie
> 
> Oh come on now, you can never be too full for good whiskey, unless of course you're underage



Eww whiskey was my down fall saturday night. The thought makes me want to vomit.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 24, 2011)

Gotta love when a patients blood pressure is to high (203/109) to be transported to psych facilities. We luckily get to cancel off.


----------



## foxfire (Oct 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I'm up for some sweet potato pie
> 
> Oh come on now, you can never be too full for good whiskey, unless of course you're underage



I just turned 25, no worries there.  
And the pic on my profile is current. in case you thought i was in teens


----------



## fast65 (Oct 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Eww whiskey was my down fall saturday night. The thought makes me want to vomit.



Haha, moderation Anjelica 

I'm so glad my company doesn't do psych transfers


----------



## fast65 (Oct 24, 2011)

foxfire said:


> I just turned 25, no worries there.
> And the pic on my profile is current. in case you thought i was in teens



Oh, I just wanted to add that as a disclaimer  However, I feel like a jackass now...I always thought you were a guy h34r:


----------



## foxfire (Oct 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Oh, I just wanted to add that as a disclaimer  However, I feel like a jackass now...I always thought you were a guy h34r:



:rofl::rofl:
I just about fell over laughing! you are not the only one that has thought that here. most everyone has assumed that I am a guy. Guess I shoud have chose a girly screen name.
I am not upset by any means.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 24, 2011)

foxfire said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> I just about fell over laughing! you are not the only one that has thought that here. most everyone has assumed that I am a guy. Guess I shoud have chose a girly screen name.
> I am not upset by any means.



I was one of those people lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Oh, I just wanted to add that as a disclaimer  However, I feel like a jackass now...I always thought you were a guy h34r:



haha total win. Idk how I knew fox was a girl but i did. woohooo haha.


----------



## foxfire (Oct 24, 2011)

Maybe I should make a general anoucment. 

Hear ye! hear ye!   foxfire is a girl. please refer to the profile pic for confirmation.

there, that should do it. ^_^


----------



## NSEMS (Oct 24, 2011)

Monster in laws starts in 10 minutes, cant wait.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 24, 2011)

foxfire said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> I just about fell over laughing! you are not the only one that has thought that here. most everyone has assumed that I am a guy. Guess I shoud have chose a girly screen name.
> *I am not upset by any means.*



You say that now, but the anger is going to eat away at you until you show up at my door one day with an axe...I've seen it happen h34r:


----------



## foxfire (Oct 24, 2011)

NVRob said:


> haha total win. Idk how I knew fox was a girl but i did. woohooo haha.



We talked in the chatroom about guns/paintball / airsoft  and stuff. and you thought I was a guy before that.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 24, 2011)

foxfire said:


> We talked in the chatroom about guns/paintball / airsoft  and stuff. and you thought I was a guy before that.



Shhhhhhhhhh h34r:
:rofl:

I remember that conversation. I wanna go paintballing!


----------



## foxfire (Oct 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> You say that now, but the anger is going to eat away at you until you show up at my door one day with an axe...I've seen it happen h34r:



Nah, I am the forgiving type. besides, how could you have known? I never really left  too many clues. You would have had to look up my profile.
Plus, you never ever threaten the cook. they could do bad things to your food. you always treat them good and say nice things to them.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 24, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Nah, I am the forgiving type. besides, how could you have known? I never really left  too many clues. You would have had to look up my profile.
> Plus, you never ever threaten the cook. they could do bad things to your food. you always treat them good and say nice things to them.



Haha, well that is true...however, I'm willing to make up for it with drinks, EMTLife bbq anyone?

I wanna go paintballing now


----------



## exodus (Oct 24, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Maybe I should make a general anoucment.
> 
> Hear ye! hear ye!   foxfire is a girl. please refer to the profile pic for confirmation.
> 
> there, that should do it. ^_^



Went to your profile in tapatalk and saw this lol


----------



## fast65 (Oct 24, 2011)

exodus said:


> Went to your profile in tapatalk and saw this lol



Haha, it did that to me when I went to view mine and I was all like :unsure:, but then I was like :glare:, then I was all like h34r:


----------



## foxfire (Oct 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Haha, it did that to me when I went to view mine and I was all like :unsure:, but then I was like :glare:, then I was all like h34r:



Then go to the regular web page. should work there.


----------



## foxfire (Oct 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Haha, well that is true...however, I'm willing to make up for it with drinks, EMTLife bbq anyone?
> 
> I wanna go paintballing now



How about a paintball war with a bbq to follow?


----------



## medic417 (Oct 24, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Maybe I should make a general anoucment.
> 
> Hear ye! hear ye!   foxfire is a girl. please refer to the profile pic for confirmation.
> 
> there, that should do it. ^_^



Perhaps your just a very feminine guy, that photo proves nothing.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 24, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Then go to the regular web page. should work there.



Eh, it just takes a couple seconds for it to change to regular on my phone lol.

Well, a paintball war w/a bbq to follow would be awesome...


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Eww whiskey was my down fall saturday night. The thought makes me want to vomit.



Jack... ugh... partied Friday, hungover until Saturday night. I'm never touching hard liquor again.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 24, 2011)

It's official. Medic school has made me fat. 15 lbs fatter to be exact. Low 150s to 167lbs i gotta get myself back into the gym.


----------



## NSEMS (Oct 24, 2011)

NVRob said:


> It's official. Medic school has made me fat. 15 lbs fatter to be exact. Low 150s to 167lbs i gotta get myself back into the gym.



Freshman 15. You'll burn it off fast. Go get em tiger!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 24, 2011)

Yea I'm definitely not a freshman haha. More like a 4th year 2nd semester sophomore haha


----------



## foxfire (Oct 24, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Perhaps your just a very feminine guy, that photo proves nothing.



 Good greifus!!!  fast65, about that ax you mentioned earlier? might come into hand here.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 24, 2011)

I think I might have been able to defeat my ticket since how it was written violates CVC 40500!


----------



## fast65 (Oct 24, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Good greifus!!!  fast65, about that ax you mentioned earlier? might come into hand here.



Go on...


----------



## Sasha (Oct 24, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Perhaps your just a very feminine guy, that photo proves nothing.



Why are you making mischief?


----------



## foxfire (Oct 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Go on...



just kidding, ya know. I should have asked for a pair of glasses for medic417. Maybe his vision is slightly fuzzy.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 24, 2011)

foxfire said:


> just kidding, ya know. I should have asked for a pair of glasses for medic417. Maybe his vision is slightly fuzzy.



Nevermind, I failed to see that you quoted him in your last post


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 24, 2011)

So, in my academy, there's 5 EMTs and 4 Paramedics.  Mind you, we have upwards of 6-7 weeks just in the classroom.


Every single EMT has trauma sheers, some have Kelly forceps, and most have pen lights.  The medics?  Not a one has anything medical in their pockets... for class... away from calls and places where you'd use such instruments...



I nearly lol'd when I realized it this morning.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 24, 2011)

Who wants to finish my final neurology paper for me?


----------



## silver (Oct 24, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Who wants to finish my final neurology paper for me?



Lol I practically just checked out all neurology and functional neuroanatomy books out of my library...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 24, 2011)

silver said:


> Lol I practically just checked out all neurology and functional neuroanatomy books out of my library...



All I have left are 3 pages on Reye's Syndrome, Spina Bifida and Wernicke-Korsakoff Syndrome, one page a piece  I should just stop being lazy and knock it out. I did write 9 pages already though...hmmm


----------



## fast65 (Oct 25, 2011)

Battlefield 3 today!!!!!! 

<-----And my post count is _1234_


----------



## Sasha (Oct 25, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Battlefield 3 today!!!!!!
> 
> <-----And my post count is _1234_



Now it's 1235.

I'm watching the walking dead. woo.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Now it's 1235.
> 
> I'm watching the walking dead. woo.



I know, I is the sad


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 25, 2011)

Ahh. A day off. What to do?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 25, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Ahh. A day off. What to do?



watch the walking dead.


----------



## NSEMS (Oct 25, 2011)

Last episode was great of TWD.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> watch the walking dead.



I'm going nuts. It's sitting there recorded on the DVR but I can't watch it until the boy gets back from hunting in like 4 days. :wacko: NO SPOILERS!!!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 25, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> I'm going nuts. It's sitting there recorded on the DVR but I can't watch it until the boy gets back from hunting in like 4 days. :wacko: NO SPOILERS!!!



Aww. Sucks! It is shaping up to be a decent episode.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 25, 2011)

UPS needs to drop off Battlefield 3 soon so I can waste my day away


----------



## NSEMS (Oct 25, 2011)

Worth the wait.


----------



## NSEMS (Oct 25, 2011)

fast65 said:


> UPS needs to drop off Battlefield 3 soon so I can waste my day away



I wonder if the servers will be down all day?


----------



## fast65 (Oct 25, 2011)

NSEMS said:


> I wonder if the servers will be down all day?



Probably :/ So until it arrives, I will continue to look at parts for my dirt bike, that I can't afford to buy


----------



## Cup of Joe (Oct 25, 2011)

Happy National Greasy Foods Day everyone!

http://bites.today.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/10/24/8467559-7-crazy-gut-busters-for-national-greasy-foods-day


----------



## MassEMT-B (Oct 25, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> Happy National Greasy Foods Day everyone!
> 
> http://bites.today.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/10/24/8467559-7-crazy-gut-busters-for-national-greasy-foods-day



Now those right there are job security :rofl:


----------



## traumamama (Oct 25, 2011)

So what greasy food do you plan on having today?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 25, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> I'm going nuts. It's sitting there recorded on the DVR but I can't watch it until the boy gets back from hunting in like 4 days. :wacko: NO SPOILERS!!!




There are zombies!


----------



## traumamama (Oct 25, 2011)

I have to go to the dentist today. I am so looking forward to it:sad:


----------



## NSEMS (Oct 25, 2011)

Just got a call back from my first choice. Interview is Thursday. :wub:


----------



## fast65 (Oct 25, 2011)

NSEMS said:


> Just got a call back from my first choice. Interview is Thursday. :wub:



Good luck!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yummy! Having Skyline Chili for lunch today.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 25, 2011)

Debating taking the kid to McDonald's. Is it sad i want a kids meal so I can get a frankenstein bucket?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Debating taking the kid to McDonald's. Is it sad i want a kids meal so I can get a frankenstein bucket?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Gotta have something to put all that popcorn in that your avatar is eating.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah... That's why I want it...

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 25, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Yummy! Having Skyline Chili for lunch today.



But can they beat a Mexican with a goat and an onion at a chili cookoff?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 25, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> But can they beat a Mexican with a goat and an onion at a chili cookoff?



Probably not, but the Mexican will need a ride home afterwards.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Why are you making mischief?



Not me.  Just stated the facts ma'am . W/O proof we will never know


----------



## Sasha (Oct 25, 2011)

Pot stirrer.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm currently in the scenario chat session for the online class, and this is nothing like what I expected... It reminds me of a bunch of crazy people running around on scene freaking out. lol.


----------



## exodus (Oct 25, 2011)

Chat party while I try not to freak out lol.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been trying to get into chat for an hour, but it won't work, nor will http://www.emtlife.com work for me right now. :[ I am posting from here from http://emtlife.com/ instead. I wish I could join the party!


----------



## medic417 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Pot stirrer.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Nope not in the protocols.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 25, 2011)

It is, but you have to take a special course on pot stirring before you are allowed to pot stir on the truck.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It is, but you have to take a special course on pot stirring before you are allowed to pot stir on the truck.



Nope your wrong because once I saw it and so that means only I can be right. Besides how do I know your a girl and not just a popcorn eating monster?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 25, 2011)

Aprz said:


> I've been trying to get into chat for an hour, but it won't work, nor will http://www.emtlife.com work for me right now. :[ I am posting from here from http://emtlife.com/ instead. I wish I could join the party!



what's the difference in the websites besides www? idk the last time I typed www in front of an address 


417 is all about calling the girls out on here in the last couple of days haha


----------



## Sasha (Oct 25, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Nope your wrong because once I saw it and so that means only I can be right. Besides how do I know your a girl and not just a popcorn eating monster?



Don't make fun of Phil. He's not a monster, he is just poorly understood. All he wants to do is eat his popcorn in peace.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 25, 2011)

NVRob said:


> what's the difference in the websites besides www? idk the last time I typed www in front of an address
> 
> 
> 417 is all about calling the girls out on here in the last couple of days haha


Do you have proof that they are girls and not fat old bald guys?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 25, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Do you have proof that they are girls and not fat old bald guys?



Negative ghostrider :rofl:


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 25, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Do you have proof that they are girls and not fat old bald guys?



If I'm not a girl, then I have monstrous manboobs, and alot of explaining to do to USAFMEDIC45. h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm so mad I'm going to punch something. SO FREAKING MAD.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 25, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Do you have proof that they are girls and not fat old bald guys?



Hey! I know fat old bald guys, she ain't one of us.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm so mad I'm going to punch something. SO FREAKING MAD.



Go on, I'm intrigued


----------



## foxfire (Oct 25, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Hey! I know fat old bald guys, she ain't one of us.



Is that speaking from experience ?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 25, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Hey! I know fat old bald guys, she ain't one of us.




Define "know."

/NTTAWWT.


----------



## NSEMS (Oct 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm so mad I'm going to punch something. SO FREAKING MAD.



Rough day?
Hope tomorrow is better for you.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 26, 2011)

I would like to state for the record that I do NOT have a penis. 

I am a female.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I do NOT have a penis.



Your missing out! :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Oct 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Your missing out! :rofl:



Negative ghost rider :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 26, 2011)

I like your style


----------



## Anjel (Oct 26, 2011)

My pumpkin for the contest at work tomorrow. 

Hotel...Don't get any funny ideas and steal my idea lol


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 26, 2011)

I HATE education people.

They teach us one thing, then a few days later say they didn't teach us that, we aren't doing what they told us. 

Also found out tonight BLS can't give oral glucose in my system anymore. Apparently too many people were giving it to unresponsive patients, so it is now strictly an ALS skill.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I would like to state for the record that I do NOT have a penis.
> 
> I am a female.



Incorrect. You're female. Therefore you have the ability to acquire and discard peni at will. Don't mistake attachment with ownership.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 26, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> I HATE education people.
> 
> Apparently too many people were giving it to unresponsive patients



Not to  :deadhorse: But that's what my protocol states to do. With a pt who is unconscious and a confirmed hypoglycemic.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 26, 2011)

Anjel, I wasn't saying I hate education people because of the oral glucose. The educator tonight taught us how to use King airways a few weeks ago, and now tonight said that all 4 of us that were in his class were doing it wrong, and that the way we were doing it was not how he taught us. *Rip my hair out!*


----------



## Anjel (Oct 26, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Anjel, I wasn't saying I hate education people because of the oral glucose. The educator tonight taught us how to use King airways a few weeks ago, and now tonight said that all 4 of us that were in his class were doing it wrong, and that the way we were doing it was not how he taught us. *Rip my hair out!*



Oh I know. I was just stating that it was strange glucose got taken out of your system for that reason. 

I totally understand what you are saying about educators..


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm wondering how you can do a King wrong... select proper size, bury it to the hub, inflate with 60-80 mL of air, pull back while ventilating until it seats and compliance becomes good, walla!


----------



## exodus (Oct 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Not to  :deadhorse: But that's what my protocol states to do. With a pt who is unconscious and a confirmed hypoglycemic.



Here any person that cannot manage their own airway is a contra to oral glucose. It becomes an airway hazard.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 26, 2011)

There are ways to give an unconscious unresponsive patient glucose. Put it on a tongue depressor like a lollipop and place it then place them in the recovery position and be VERY wary of their airway.

caveat: I would never do this while working for my present service seeing as I have D50 in my protocols but in a serious bind it's a last resort solution. 

2nd caveat: I'm not advocating anyone do this, I'm just relaying a technique that I was taught.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 26, 2011)

Finally bought an atlas to go with my anatomy text.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I'm wondering how you can do a King wrong... select proper size, bury it to the hub, inflate with 60-80 mL of air, pull back while ventilating until it seats and compliance becomes good, walla!



It's voila, not walla.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Oct 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> My pumpkin for the contest at work tomorrow.
> 
> Hotel...Don't get any funny ideas and steal my idea lol



I like it!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Oct 26, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Hey! I know fat old bald guys, she ain't one of us.


Where's the proof ?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 26, 2011)

I have officially been dubbed the A&P Jedi by my classmates...idk how I feel about that.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I have officially been dubbed the A&P Jedi by my classmates...idk how I feel about that.



You watched my video last night, didn't you?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 26, 2011)

I guess Dennis Leary is trying to raise money for a documentary about Detroit Fire. 

I think that would be cool to watch. Since every other house in the D is burnt to the ground.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I have officially been dubbed the A&P Jedi by my classmates...idk how I feel about that.



This is definitely good for your patients, if not your cool factor.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 26, 2011)

Why are all the hot nurses married?


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 26, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Why are all the hot nurses married?



Because their hot...

Not that that stopped quiet a few of them I knew from "extracurricular activities".


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 26, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Why are all the hot nurses married?



It's never for long...


----------



## fast65 (Oct 26, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Because their hot...



Because they're hot


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> There are ways to give an unconscious unresponsive patient glucose.



2 words, "butt glucose" bwhahahahah


----------



## Anjel (Oct 26, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> 2 words, "butt glucose" bwhahahahah



We call it the honey bear.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> We call it the honey bear.



Weird, that was my ex's pet name for me...connection?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 26, 2011)

Um...did you like sticky stuff up your butt?


----------



## fast65 (Oct 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Um...did you like sticky stuff up your butt?



Not to the best of my knowledge


----------



## Anjel (Oct 26, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Not to the best of my knowledge



Probably just a coincidence then.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Probably just a coincidence then.



I hope


----------



## exodus (Oct 26, 2011)

sdafsafd;sadjf Chase.

Stupid quickpay system was down when I went to go recieve my payment last night so it's not going to be here soon... HOPEFULLY it's going to be here tomorrow so I can have gas to get to work -.-


----------



## fast65 (Oct 26, 2011)

I like the fact that I have more OT hours this pay period than I do regular hours


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 26, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I like the fact that I have more OT hours this pay period than I do regular hours



Cash money!


Mmmmm BLTs


----------



## Anjel (Oct 26, 2011)

Dislike the fact in the last 3 hours I have suddenly become very very sick.

-DIB
-Sneezing (personal record of 17 in a row)
-Coughing
-Shaking
-Eyes on fire
-Throat on fire


Kill me now.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 26, 2011)

hmmm beer!!!! For everyone on duty tonight, i will drink one for you :beerchug:


----------



## foxfire (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh, pain reliever, you can start working anytime now.
the sooner the better though.....


----------



## fast65 (Oct 27, 2011)

EMT11KDL said:


> hmmm beer!!!! For everyone on duty tonight, i will drink one for you :beerchug:


Well now I am just jealous


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 27, 2011)

Adult code blue in ICU now most likely means work for me later...


----------



## fast65 (Oct 27, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Adult code blue in ICU now most likely means work for me later...



Why? Are you working for a flight service now?


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 27, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Why? Are you working for a flight service now?



No he's a body snatcher :wacko:


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 27, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Why? Are you working for a flight service now?



Ground CCT.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^ That was on the Facebook page for Smashing Pumpkins.....I lol'd. :rofl:


----------



## traumamama (Oct 27, 2011)

Great imagination! how do people think of these things? Creativity!


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Oct 27, 2011)

So basically if you eat enough pumpkins you become one and will give birth to pumpkins? With carrot fingers none the less...


----------



## fast65 (Oct 27, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Ground CCT.



Oh, coolio, I didn't know


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 27, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Oh, coolio, I didn't know



Just started so not surprised lol.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmmm... new brand of generation of beta blockers was just released...



/Pharm jokes... worse than playing PharmVille on Facebook.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Dislike the fact in the last 3 hours I have suddenly become very very sick.
> 
> -DIB
> -Sneezing (personal record of 17 in a row)
> ...



Feel better!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## NSEMS (Oct 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Dislike the fact in the last 3 hours I have suddenly become very very sick.
> 
> -DIB
> -Sneezing (personal record of 17 in a row)
> ...



Feel better soon.


----------



## exodus (Oct 27, 2011)

Look what I found on iFunny .... Lol


----------



## Anjel (Oct 27, 2011)

exodus said:


> Look what I found on iFunny .... Lol



Look back one page lol


----------



## exodus (Oct 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Look back one page lol



Thats why i posted it 

Gr. 10 hours into the 12 and still no calls...... Wtf dude. Someone call 911


----------



## Sasha (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm hungry. But getting food would mean getting out of my bed. And its cold out there.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfire (Oct 27, 2011)

Wish I had not rolled my ankle during volley ball last night. 
Morning animal chores suck right now. 
*grumbles as I hobble to the medicine cabinet for some advil.*


----------



## exodus (Oct 27, 2011)

Finished with no calls


----------



## fast65 (Oct 27, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Just started so not surprised lol.



Well congrats then 

So, this morning my medical director told me to go to the cafeteria and eat before I talked to him...because I'm not as mean after I've eaten. I must be a bigger :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: than I thought I was h34r:


----------



## Anjel (Oct 27, 2011)

Was almost put on medical leave because I am unable to lift above my head for the next few weeks. 

I had to fight and promise I would not lift pts above my head.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I had to fight and promise I would not lift pts above my head.



So no more clean and jerks with the elderly SNF patients?


----------



## NSEMS (Oct 27, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm hungry. But getting food would mean getting out of my bed. And its cold out there.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



You need them to deliver the food to your living room window.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 27, 2011)

exodus said:


> Finished with no calls



Going on 10 hours with only 1 call


----------



## NSEMS (Oct 27, 2011)

So one of my interviews today, they never mentioned the usual questions, why do you want to work here, where do you see yourself 5 years from now, etc etc. Seems it was the owners daughter who interviewed me and not HR. 

Very. Weird. Interview. h34r:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 27, 2011)

I am bored and it is quiet and I'm taking my boots off now.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 27, 2011)

At the dentist :glare:

The woman doing my teeth is my old fire stations captain's wife. Small world lol


----------



## Aprz (Oct 27, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Going on 10 hours with only 1 call


Funny it was a slow day for you guys too. Yesterday I got paid 8 hours regular pay and 2 hours overtime for sitting around the station watching tv, read a book here and there, drive around, eat food.... I enjoyed my no call Wednesday, haha.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 27, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So no more clean and jerks with the elderly SNF patients?



I dont think I want to know what that means.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 27, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Funny it was a slow day for you guys too. Yesterday I got paid 8 hours regular pay and 2 hours overtime for sitting around the station watching tv, read a book here and there, drive around, eat food.... I enjoyed my no call Wednesday, haha.



2 calls now wooowhoo we're on fire.


----------



## enjoynz (Oct 27, 2011)

Guess no-one heads for the chatroom much these days..I'll wait here a bit longer ho-hum..


----------



## Aprz (Oct 27, 2011)

Today I don't work. :[ I looked up online for the piano sheets for The Dragster Wave. Playing that on the piano is painful.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 27, 2011)

I love listening to the radio traffic and studying MCIs...


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 27, 2011)

Occupy Textbook:

Studying 99% of the material to miss the 1% that's actually tested on.


----------



## rmabrey (Oct 27, 2011)

Nursing home staff spent 45 minutes using a VNS magnet over a Pts port access to stop her seizures before calling us. :rofl:


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 27, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Occupy Textbook:
> 
> Studying 99% of the material to miss the 1% that's actually tested on.



Where's te forum's "like" button again?


Unrelated note, my peds and infant BP cuffs are still on backorder for my stand by job. That's alright, its not like I work with kids all day.

Wait... eff h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok, I'll admit it. I really love Ben and Jerry's Schweddy Balls.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 27, 2011)

I am dining on Ben and Jerry's Americone Dream. With a broken spork


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 27, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I am dining on Ben and Jerry's Americone Dream. With a broken spork



Classy


----------



## rmabrey (Oct 27, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Unrelated note, my peds and infant BP cuffs are still on backorder for my stand by job. That's alright, its not like I work with kids all day.



If it makes you feel any better we currently cant get Adult combo pads, Bi-carb, or Valium


But we did get 11 power cots this week, and a new truck last week, with 3 more new trucks on the way


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 27, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> If it makes you feel any better we currently cant get Adult combo pads, Bi-carb, or Valium
> 
> 
> But we did get 11 power cots this week, and a new truck last week, with 3 more new trucks on the way



Are they still using the ol' vans there?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 27, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Classy



I put the @ss in class.


----------



## rmabrey (Oct 27, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Are they still using the ol' vans there?



We have 6 vans and 9 mods plus a bariatric and a peds mod. As far as I know the vans arent going anywhere. The next truck to be replaced is a van and its getting replaced with another van. Apparently all the new stuff is coming back gas instead of diesel as well.


----------



## foxfire (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh my word!!!! 
come on rangers!! lets kick butt and win the championship!!!


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm rooting for the Cardinals, but either way, this has been an exciting World Series and a great baseball season.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 28, 2011)

It has been a rather interesting game


----------



## foxfire (Oct 28, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> I'm rooting for the Cardinals, but either way, this has been an exciting World Series and a great baseball season.



The way things are going , it is going to be a toss up as to who will win. they are both good teams.


----------



## foxfire (Oct 28, 2011)

fast65 said:


> It has been a rather interesting game



Did you see the ankle roll on second base? My ankle hurt watching it.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 28, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Did you see the ankle roll on second base? My ankle hurt watching it.




...and my jaw dropped when...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-8OcLd1-oI[/youtube]


----------



## foxfire (Oct 28, 2011)

Game over! yay for the cardinals!!!!!


----------



## fast65 (Oct 28, 2011)

I wonder how it feels to throw the pitch that lost game 6 of the World Series for your team


----------



## foxfire (Oct 28, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I wonder how it feels to throw the pitch that lost game 6 of the World Series for your team



The feeling would not be great


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm amazed by the type II hate at times. A van is not that cramped, rides better and is a hell of a lot more efficient than a medium duty.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 28, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I'm amazed by the type II hate at times. A van is not that cramped, rides better and is a hell of a lot more efficient than a medium duty.



But, they're not as pretty


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 28, 2011)

I love our little vanbulances. They are smaller so its alot easier to get thru traffic.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 28, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I'm amazed by the type II hate at times. A van is not that cramped, rides better and is a hell of a lot more efficient than a medium duty.



I'm a big guy. I appreciate the extra elbow room the Mod provides. And I like having the stretcher center mounted. 

But I'm spoiled.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 28, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> I'm a big guy. I appreciate the extra elbow room the Mod provides. And I like having the stretcher center mounted.
> 
> But I'm spoiled.



Really I pictured you as a bean pole. And 5'9.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Really I pictured you as a bean pole. And 5'9.



Right I picture the smartie pants of the forum as thin frail mousy little guys with harry potter glasses.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Really I pictured you as a bean pole. And 5'9.



Haha. Nope. 6'2" and 240. Anything but a beanpole. Luckily, the flight suits are slimming.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 28, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Haha. Nope. 6'2" and 240. Anything but a beanpole. Luckily, the flight suits are slimming.



Haha well I was way off. now I have a completely different pic in my head lol

I could have some fun with this.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 28, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Right I picture the smartie pants of the forum as thin frail mousy little guys with harry potter glasses.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



No thats just linuss. And doogie lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 28, 2011)

firefite said:


> I love our little vanbulances. They are smaller so its alot easier to get thru traffic.



I like our boxes cause I can stand straight up in the box 

Yea I'm just a little guy. :rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Haha well I was way off. now I have a completely different pic in my head lol



Well, it's nice to know I was skinny in someone's mind. hahah


----------



## foxfire (Oct 28, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I like our boxes cause I can stand straight up in the box
> 
> Yea I'm just a little guy. :rofl:


gee, you must be really short. I Am always smacking my head on the ceiling grip bar, doorways and such in the squad.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> No thats just linuss. And doogie lol



Watch it miss...I don't have glasses


----------



## Anjel (Oct 28, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Well, it's nice to know I was skinny in someone's mind. hahah



meh...i prefer bigger guys lol 

You are cuter now in my mind


----------



## Anjel (Oct 28, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Watch it miss...I don't have glasses



My bad


----------



## fast65 (Oct 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> My bad



I suppose I can forgive you


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 28, 2011)

I appreciate the room and like a center mount too, but I don't think
vanbulances are "crappy patient care" or any of the other malarky I hear. I find it ironic many of the loudest complainers about type IIs want to work in HEMS.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 28, 2011)

Christmas music is playing!!!!!


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Christmas music is playing!!!!!



Please don't tell my wife...


----------



## Sasha (Oct 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Christmas music is playing!!!!!



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!

I LOVE THIS TIME OF YEAR!!!!!! 

BRING ON THE PEPPERMINT!!!!!!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## NSEMS (Oct 28, 2011)

Well, today is a great day. I'm an employed EMT in the saturated and high unemployment state of Massachusetts and they matched my pay rate of my last career. Woot!


----------



## fast65 (Oct 28, 2011)

I love this time of year too...it gives me another things to :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: about h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 28, 2011)

foxfire said:


> gee, you must be really short. I Am always smacking my head on the ceiling grip bar, doorways and such in the squad.



Not that short! I'm 5'8"-9". I still have to watch my head on the grab bar on the roof, going in and out of the doors and what not


----------



## NSEMS (Oct 28, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Not that short! I'm 5'8"-9". I still have to watch my head on the grab bar on the roof, going in and out of the doors and what not



You know hes not that short because when someones short they add the 1/4 inch to their hight total


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 28, 2011)

NSEMS said:


> You know hes not that short because when someones short they add the 1/4 inch to their hight total



The 5'9" is definitely while wearing duty boots haha.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Christmas music is playing!!!!!



What the heck? It's not even past Halloween yet!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 28, 2011)

NSEMS said:


> Well, today is a great day. I'm an employed EMT in the saturated and high unemployment state of Massachusetts and they matched my pay rate of my last career. Woot!



Nice congrats


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 28, 2011)

*who needs a great laugh tonigh*

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20111011102313AA6hii1


----------



## fast65 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hickory smoked ribeye with a twice baked potato and Pyramid Brewing Apricot Ale tonight...mmmmmmm


----------



## Sasha (Oct 28, 2011)

I want a pickle.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 28, 2011)

REALLY getting burned out on people wearing their insistence on making things difficult as a badge of honor. I don't care if it's "the idiot vein" or a "a bougie is cheating". If it works, it's not stupid....


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 28, 2011)

EMT11KDL said:


> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20111011102313AA6hii1



I hope that's trolling. Sadly, I can see how it might not be, other than most of it's spelled and formatted correctly.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 28, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> REALLY getting burned out on people wearing their insistence on making things difficult as a badge of honor. I don't care if it's "the idiot vein" or a *"a bougie is cheating"*. If it works, it's not stupid....




On the topic of EMS intubating...


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 28, 2011)

foxfire said:


> gee, you must be really short. I Am always smacking my head on the ceiling grip bar, doorways and such in the squad.



I'm 6' and I can stand up straight in our boxes. We have a couple old, smaller boxes that I can't, but the majority of them I have no problems with.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 28, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> On the topic of EMS intubating...



Considering I don't think most of EMS should, your probably right .


----------



## fast65 (Oct 28, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Considering I don't think most of EMS should, *you're *probably right .



Sorry, I'm bored and I had to do it


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 28, 2011)

My new agency doesn't intubate cardiac arrests, even post ROC, unless the King doesn't work. 


So much for getting a tube+ a week.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 28, 2011)

Linuss said:


> My new agency doesn't intubate cardiac arrests, even post ROC, unless the King doesn't work.
> 
> 
> So much for getting a tube+ a week.



Have to wait till P5 or 6 .


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 28, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Have to wait till P5 or 6 .



Even the L5s and L6s can't intubate arrests unless the King fails.  (Exception being we CAN intubate pedi arrests, but only because we don't carry pedi Kings)


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah but there's probably an RSI a day...


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 28, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Yeah but there's probably an RSI a day...



In the system maybe, but apparently a few of the L5/6s only have a couple of RSIs in years.   They definitely aren't as aggressive with airway control as our last agency.  Granted, 5 minute transport vs 45 minute, but still.  



 Downside of urban system with short transports and CPAP.... losing some advanced airway stuff.    And you know how I feel about not having RSI available when warranted...


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 28, 2011)

When I get to be old and wealthy, I'm going to name my boat "Against Medical Advice."


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 28, 2011)

Linuss said:


> My new agency doesn't intubate cardiac arrests, even post ROC, unless the King doesn't work.



Thats how we are. King is the first line. We do intubate pedi arrests though. 

Do you do surgical crics? It's not a replacement for RSI by any means but if you need an airway, you need an airway. Never seen it done on an awake person, only the theory.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 28, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Thats how we are. King is the first line. We do intubate pedi arrests though.
> 
> Do you do surgical crics? It's not a replacement for RSI by any means but if you need an airway, you need an airway. Never seen it done on an awake person, only the theory.



My level only has TTO with a 14g.  The 2 higher levels have a Melker device.


I used to have needle and surgical crics at my last agency... so lost that too.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 28, 2011)

Watching Game 7... Go Cards!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 28, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Watching Game 7... Go Cards!!



I'm indifferent towards who actually wins. I just hope tonight is as good of a game as last night!


----------



## medic417 (Oct 28, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Watching Game 7... Go Cards!!



The RANGERs have won the world series.  The fat lady has song.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 28, 2011)

medic417 said:


> The RANGERs have won the world series.  The fat lady has song.



Wait. What?


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 28, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Wait. What?



The Dallas affiliate of Fox made a blunder last night sending out a news report that Texas had won... before the game ended.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## medic417 (Oct 29, 2011)

:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:

WHHHHYYYYYYY?  Darn you Cards you beat the Rangers.  Congrats on both for great seasons.


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 29, 2011)

medic417 said:


> :sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
> 
> WHHHHYYYYYYY?  Darn you Cards you beat the Rangers.  Congrats on both for great seasons.



Eh... i'm more into football than baseball.... unless i'm actually in the stands.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 29, 2011)

Radio, why you no scan?!

So I just found out that my new FTO has already been a paramedic for a couple years by the time I was born...I feel so young


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Radio, why you no scan?!


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Radio, why you no scan?!
> 
> So I just found out that my new FTO has already been a paramedic for a couple years by the time I was born...I feel so young



So what he's been a medic like 13 years? I'm nearly there myself .


----------



## Anjel (Oct 29, 2011)

Thought I was being taken to Frankenmuth for my birthday. 

NOPE.

I am going to CHICAGO! So excited 

I love my fiance and surprises!


----------



## fast65 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm glad you got the joke JPINFV 

No usalsfyre...12 years


----------



## fast65 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am so bored, can't wait for the Oregon game to start 

Edit: 8-0 already


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 29, 2011)

My partner is trying to turn me into a vegan. I'm about 2 mins away from throwing her out of the ambulance. But I'll be good. I'll just eat my hamburger and other unhealth non vegan stuff in the unit like always


----------



## fast65 (Oct 29, 2011)

firefite said:


> My partner is trying to turn me into a vegan. I'm about 2 mins away from throwing her out of the ambulance. But I'll be good. I'll just eat my hamburger and other unhealth non vegan stuff in the unit like always



I'm thinking about becoming a vegan after last night...I mean, I'll just never be able to make a ribeye that's better than last night, very depressing


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 29, 2011)

First spring training games start in 125 days.  Just saying.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 29, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> First spring training games start in 125 days.  Just saying.



This is gonna be Atlanta's year


----------



## NSEMS (Oct 29, 2011)

Just about to eat dinner at Burton & Doyle steak house


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 29, 2011)

We miss you, USAF!!!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 29, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> We miss you, USAF!!!



What provoked this?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I'm glad you got the joke JPINFV




I can haz internet memes?


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 29, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> What provoked this?



Noticing that the forum has recently been lacking a certain sincerity and straightforwardness  (don't hate if that's not a word...)


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 29, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Noticing that the forum has recently been lacking a certain sincerity and straightforwardness  (don't hate if that's not a word...)



He says he's looking forward to coming back in January.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 29, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I can haz internet memes?



You may haz


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 29, 2011)

5 hours of Double Time pay? Sure I'll drop my BLS unit and pick up an ALS unit.


----------



## exodus (Oct 29, 2011)

firefite said:


> 5 hours of Double Time pay? Sure I'll drop my BLS unit and pick up an ALS unit.



Fun fun fun. Just stay away from Oaisis. *****y nurses.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 29, 2011)

Birthday party tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 29, 2011)

exodus said:


> Fun fun fun. Just stay away from Oaisis. *****y nurses.



It's ALS so hopefull no 5150 transports. And Oasis is a ton better then ETS.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 29, 2011)

Bummed out. Losing a partner who I worked really well with. Didn't matter what kind of call it was she and I knew exactly what the other was going to do and what they were thinking. And we were actual friends. Gonna miss her.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Bummed out. Losing a partner who I worked really well with. Didn't matter what kind of call it was she and I knew exactly what the other was going to do and what they were thinking. And we were actual friends. Gonna miss her.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Bummer.  Where's she going?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 29, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Bummer.  Where's she going?



a company two hours away for two dollars more an hour. I'm really happy she got a better opportunity, just wish it didn't cost me a really great partner.


----------



## exodus (Oct 29, 2011)

Was offered a full time position as soon as I finish FTO!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 29, 2011)

exodus said:


> Was offered a full time position as soon as I finish FTO!



Congrats. Do you know what unit you are going to be on? As of right now I believe the only open BLS unit is 202B (noon-midnight on end of weeks)


----------



## fast65 (Oct 30, 2011)

About an hour ago I watched a new ER doc spend 15 minutes trying to intubate this 100 lb little lady...

And congrats exodus


----------



## socalemt123 (Oct 30, 2011)

Interview Monday afternoon. Let's hope I nail it and get a full time position =) I'm a bit nervous but excited because I need a new job. My full time job right now is going downhill fast =/


----------



## exodus (Oct 30, 2011)

firefite said:


> Congrats. Do you know what unit you are going to be on? As of right now I believe the only open BLS unit is 202B (noon-midnight on end of weeks)



Nope, he said I wouldn't know until I'm out of FTO, but that I will be put on a ft shift.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 30, 2011)

It's stories like this and comments like these that has made me lose so much respect for law enforcement. 

The fact that anyone could stand behind a police officer, of all people, who was caught going *120 mph* in a marked patrol car because he was going to be *late *to his *off duty job* is just... well... shocking. It's almost like many officers believe that the laws are meant for anyone but them. I especially loved the comment about how one officer doesn't police other officers. If the police don't police themselves, then whose job is it?


----------



## Aidey (Oct 30, 2011)

Fark...Florida...there is a reason...

I don't spend to much time in here, but I need to vent/whine. 

My partner is going to give me a stroke. I've had some partners that were not the best EMTs in the world, but they were manageable. This guy is in a category of his own. Unfortunately it has gotten to the point where I have no idea what to do, so I'm recommending he have ride time with an FTO. As many problems as I have had with him, I'm feeling guilty about what amounts to throwing him under the bus (no pun intended). I've been putting off turning in the paperwork hoping that things will improve but they haven't (go figure). 

He is a really smart guy, who has zero intuition, doesn't like making decisions, and doesn't like using his own judgement. That amounts to a fairly useless partner. He can be helpful if you tell him exactly what to do, but he can't/won't follow the intent of the instructions so if you happen to mess up your instructions....well...

We were on scene of a drunk twit that had some superficial cuts on their hand. We were standing next to our ambulance, and I asked him to please get me some saline from the ambulance to clean the pts hand with. He came back with an IV bag. 

HELP!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 30, 2011)

Aidey said:


> Fark...Florida...there is a reason...
> 
> I don't spend to much time in here, but I need to vent/whine.
> 
> ...



My Sunday partner apparently came in to complain about working with me and got switched with a person working an 8 hr shift, who started at 8. So I'm working 7 hours. Completely out of left field because he has never said anything or acted like he didn't want to work with me. But its okay because he is lazy, stubborn and a know it all. 

How bout you ditch your partner, move here and work with me?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 30, 2011)

Aidey said:


> He is a really smart guy, who has zero intuition, doesn't like making decisions, and doesn't like using his own judgement.



Let's be honest here, a good portion of EMTs are like that, which is precisely why they stand behind the "I don't want the liability of being a medic, so I'll work as an EMT" bit.  

Granted most are more useful, but it's the defense I hear all the time from a certain subset of EMTs.  They don't want the responsibility of being the one to make all the decisions on a call, they fall back on "My medic will do it"m or for a certain segment, "I don't feel comfortable running this call, so my medic has to"  Yeah.. because medics are NEVER uncomfortable with calls...




> He can be helpful if you tell him exactly what to do, but he can't/won't follow the intent of the instructions so if you happen to mess up your instructions....well..



In my academy, we had to do scenarios the other day, and each medic was partnered with an EMT.  The way they did it is the least experienced medic got the most experienced EMT, while the most experienced medic (me) got the least experienced EMT.

The scenario was for a combative / nosey family member on a scene, and despite telling my partner multiple times to get the bystander away from me, they kept coming up behind my back, taking me off of my patient.


If it was my LAST partner who'd been an EMT for 14 years, he'd have body slammed her so I could do my thing


----------



## Aidey (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok Sasha, I won't blast religious music either  But I am NOT moving to Florida! 

I don't think it is a liability thing. He has a philosophy degree, and an overwhelming concern with how much of an impact he is having on the universe. I think he feels absolved of responsibility for any impact he has if he is following instructions.

Oh, and he also thinks it is rude/offensive to change or redo something that someone else has done. He automatically gives everyone the benefit of the doubt and assumes they did it that way for a reason, not becuase they screwed up. That has caused _a lot_ of debates about 12 leads.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 30, 2011)

Im dead


----------



## Sasha (Oct 30, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Im dead



Zombie!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 30, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Im dead




Mummy!


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 30, 2011)

PS, happy bday Anjel. :birthday:


----------



## Sasha (Oct 30, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Mummy!



Mummys are so 1990s. It's zombies now.

Happy Birthday Anjelica Pickles!!!! How old are you now, 4? Are you and Tommy, Chuckie, Phil and Lil doing anything for your bday?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Oct 30, 2011)

Happy birthday Anjel!

Well, yesterday was a good day, I got to watch the Oregon/WSU game undisturbed, then a water rescue/hypothermia, and a code 3 transport, then I slept all through the night.  I'm feeling today to be a Battlefield 3 day h34r:


----------



## Anjel (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone. 

Im old sasha.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 30, 2011)

Happy birthday!

and...



Anjel1030 said:


> Im old sasha.



[voice of Dr. Cox] Wrong wrong wrong wrong. Wrong wrong wrong wrong. [/voice]


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 30, 2011)

Happy birthday to you. Happy birthday to you. Happy birthday dear anjel happy birthday to you! Now someone go get the birthday paddle so we can get this party started.


----------



## exodus (Oct 30, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Mummys are so 1990s. It's zombies now.
> 
> Happy Birthday Anjelica Pickles!!!! How old are you now, 4? Are you and Tommy, Chuckie, Phil and Lil doing anything for your bday?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 30, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> Im old sasha.



Really old, and getting older every minute.  Embrace it!

When's the wedding?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 30, 2011)

Just got word that I should be off of BLS and put on ALS for my primary shift any day now. But I am only able to work the front half of the week so I might stay on BLS for a little while longer :glare:


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 30, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Im old sasha.



Negative, I'm old. But not as old as abckidsmom or BBG .


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 30, 2011)

Now that I'm finally awake...

That was the shift from hell. Started with a shooting/DOA, had some disregards, a kid that tried to hang himself, a 500 lb guy in cardiac arrest, a stabbing with evisceration, and a last minute emergency transfer (from a 911 truck that does transfers maybe once a year).


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 30, 2011)

firefite said:


> Just got word that I should be off of BLS and put on ALS for my primary shift any day now. But I am only able to work the front half of the week so I might stay on BLS for a little while longer :glare:



911 or transfer?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 30, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Really old, and getting older every minute.  Embrace it!
> 
> When's the wedding?



July 6th


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 30, 2011)

Happy birthday Anjel!!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 30, 2011)

I has a sad. I dropped my skittles.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 30, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> July 6th



For some reason I thought it was a winter wedding.  I went back and looked at your pics.  You are so not old, babe.  And you're cute.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 30, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> For some reason I thought it was a winter wedding.  I went back and looked at your pics.  You are so not old, babe.  And you're cute.



Isn't she effing adorable? I wanna squeeze her.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Oct 30, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Happy birthday Anjel!!


 
Thank you!! 



Sasha said:


> Isn't she effing adorable? I wanna squeeze her.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


 



abckidsmom said:


> For some reason I thought it was a winter wedding. I went back and looked at your pics. You are so not old, babe. And you're cute.


 
Aww you guys made my day. Thank you


----------



## Sasha (Oct 30, 2011)

Aaaah can't wait to work with my bestie tomorrow!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 30, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Aaaah can't wait to work with my bestie tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Religious music, HERE WE COME!!!!  Holy, holy, holy.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 30, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Religious music, HERE WE COME!!!!  Holy, holy, holy.



Hahahahaha  not. Bring on the update status pages! We goof off too much. Thats why we rarely get to work together.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 30, 2011)

I guess I should fully be expecting a play-by-play on the fb.  Just keep the f*** f*** f*** f*** no words and no explanation down, eh?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 30, 2011)

Hm?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 30, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Hm?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I lol over your play-by-play narrative of the crappy days at work.  Hitting head against truck, cursing dispatch to a plague of locusts, etc.

It's funny, but only with the details.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 30, 2011)

Ahahaha  okay. I'll give a play by play. Although tomorrow will be epic

We are gonna go trick or treAting with bio bags

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Oct 30, 2011)

So I couldn't remember when jersey mikes closed so I tried to act all smooth and nonchalantly walk by and glance at their hours without being the jerk who tries to get in after closing. And I tripped and busted my @ss infront of the store. 

So much for not looking like a dumbass.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 30, 2011)

Sasha said:


> So I couldn't remember when jersey mikes closed so I tried to act all smooth and nonchalantly walk by and glance at their hours without being the jerk who tries to get in after closing. And I tripped and busted my @ss infront of the store.
> 
> So much for not looking like a dumbass.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



HAHA!  Poor dear.  lololol.  Are you OK?  teehee.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 30, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> HAHA!  Poor dear.  lololol.  Are you OK?  teehee.



Oh yeah, I'm pretty durable. It was just a little embarrassing.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Oct 30, 2011)

I just found out that the top of the right speaker on my macbook pro is magnetic.  Thats kind of cool.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 30, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Oh yeah, I'm pretty durable. It was just a little embarrassing.



Speaking of embarassing, I just discovered yesterday that the jeans I've been wearing for the past year are totally mom jeans.  WTH???

I don't really have $60 for a cool pair of jeans, but it's all of the sudden a huge priority.  

Sheesh.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 30, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> I just found out that the top of the right speaker on my macbook pro is magnetic.  Thats kind of cool.




I bet if you investigate further, you'd find they all are.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 30, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Speaking of embarassing, I just discovered yesterday that the jeans I've been wearing for the past year are totally mom jeans.  WTH???
> 
> I don't really have $60 for a cool pair of jeans, but it's all of the sudden a huge priority.
> 
> Sheesh.



I get really cute jeans from target and walmart for 20-30 bucks. 

Stay away from Kmart. If you have those lol


----------



## Sasha (Oct 30, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Speaking of embarassing, I just discovered yesterday that the jeans I've been wearing for the past year are totally mom jeans.  WTH???
> 
> I don't really have $60 for a cool pair of jeans, but it's all of the sudden a huge priority.
> 
> Sheesh.



Go to Target!!!


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 30, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Go to Target!!!



I will go.  Maybe tomorrow, even.  This is neat, being with my aunt.  It's like 5 minutes from everything!  I have to do logistical planning for trips to town at home.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 30, 2011)

So who's coming over tonight for ribs and garlic mashed potatoes, with an apricot ale to finish it off? h34r:


----------



## Anjel (Oct 30, 2011)

fast65 said:


> So who's coming over tonight for ribs and garlic mashed potatoes? h34r:



On my way


----------



## fast65 (Oct 30, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> On my way



Roger that, I'll be waiting


----------



## Anjel (Oct 30, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Roger that, I'll be waiting



One mile down. Only 2233 left to go.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 30, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> One mile down. Only 2233 left to go.



That's oddly exact...


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 30, 2011)

fast65 said:


> That's oddly exact...




Anjel is stalking you.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 30, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> One mile down. Only 2233 left to go.



/creeper.


----------



## rmabrey (Oct 30, 2011)

Apparently we really have no clue what is going on with this patient is not a good enough reason to retro a call "unknown"


----------



## fast65 (Oct 30, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Anjel is stalking you.



Not possible, good looking people don't stalk me


----------



## Cup of Joe (Oct 30, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I bet if you investigate further, you'd find they all are.



:rofl: Bottom right one isn't.

I know speakers are all magnets (because of the way they work) I just didn't think a little laptop speaker would be that powerful a magnet. h34r:


----------



## Anjel (Oct 30, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Not possible, good looking people don't stalk me



^_^ I googled. 

It's not hard. 

Waterford to Oregon lol


----------



## fast65 (Oct 30, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> ^_^ I googled.
> 
> It's not hard.
> 
> Waterford to Oregon lol



But where in Oregon is the question, there are parts of Oregon that you really want to stay out of...like all of it.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 30, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Not possible, good looking people don't stalk me




So you're saying Anjel isn't good looking? Poor Anjel...


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 30, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I bet if you investigate further, you'd find they all are.


I'm glad you said it...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 30, 2011)

Linuss said:


> 911 or transfer?



911

I personally am not a fan of transfers (main reason I hate BLS because all we do are IFTs)


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 30, 2011)

Ehhh, they're not so bad (keep telling myself...)


----------



## Anjel (Oct 30, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So you're saying Anjel isn't good looking? Poor Anjel...



Thanks JP


----------



## fast65 (Oct 30, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So you're saying Anjel isn't good looking? Poor Anjel...



I figured you'd be the one to turn that around on me h34r:


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 31, 2011)

New schedule starts tomorrow. No more 24s! Woo :beerchug::usa::beerchug:


----------



## fast65 (Oct 31, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> New schedule starts tomorrow. No more 24s! Woo :beerchug::usa::beerchug:



Awww, but those are the best


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 31, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Awww, but those are the best



Not when there's 20+ hours a week that you're at the station not getting paid for


----------



## fast65 (Oct 31, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Not when there's 20+ hours a week that you're at the station not getting paid for



Well then I suppose that does suck


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 31, 2011)

I occasionally post on a nursing forum. While I am surprised by the number of prehospital providers who have no understanding of how the healthcare business works, I am ASTONISHED by the number of nurses who live in the puppy dog and rainbow land of healthcare reimbursement...


----------



## Sasha (Oct 31, 2011)

I almost died.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I almost died.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Did you trip and fall again?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 31, 2011)

No. My seat belt was caught in the door so I opened it to uncatch while my partners turning I almost fell out.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 31, 2011)

Sasha said:


> No. My seat belt was caught in the door so I opened it to uncatch while my partners turning I almost fell out.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




...and immediately after you recovered your partner signed, snapped his fingers, and said under his breath, "So close to freedom, yet so far."


----------



## Sasha (Oct 31, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...and immediately after you recovered your partner signed, snapped his fingers, and said under his breath, "So close to freedom, yet so far."



No she was laughing.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 31, 2011)

Looking for a new laptop. The apples are really nice but really expensive.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 31, 2011)

Just preordered my Kindle Fire. 

Very excited.


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 31, 2011)

firefite said:


> Looking for a new laptop. The apples are really nice but really expensive.



Worth it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 31, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Worth it.



That's what I'm think but I don't know much about them so I have to do some research.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 31, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Worth it.



agreed.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 31, 2011)

On to call 5. 4 hours left in the day.

I dont like it.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 31, 2011)

On call number 1, out of town, And have already been on like five hours. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 31, 2011)

On my way to a park with one of those little work out trails...


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 31, 2011)

Hopefully your not driving the free candy van to get there...


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 31, 2011)

In the cancer center if you see someone you know that you haven't seen in a while, they are really sad to see you.

I am hating cancer today.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 1, 2011)

Gave a really crappy report to an MD. I need to practice giving repots.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 1, 2011)

My neighbor just asked me to save the surveillance footage from this weekend for our condo building. She says she had a psychic premonition that her friends boyfriend has broken into her condo to steal some of her essential oils while she was out of town. I'd move but it wouldn't do any good. The crazy people always find out where I live and move in next door.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 1, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...and immediately after you recovered your partner signed, snapped his fingers, and said under his breath, "So close to freedom, yet so far."



Nice lol


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 1, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Worth it.



Ditto


----------



## Aprz (Nov 1, 2011)

Would this have been a good report?



> 86 year old male chief complaint shortness  of breath with productive cough, white sputum, less than a cap full. Feels light headed. Pain on palpation of left lower quadrant. Global inspiratory-expiratory rhonchi. Some effort breathing, but no accessory muscle use. Pale conjuctiva, circumoral cyanosis, ecchymosis and tenderness left lower quadrant. Latest vital signs heart rate 58, respiration rate 24, and blood pressure 86/42. The patient was found in Fowler's position in bed, placed semi left lateral, Fowler's, on the gurney because of removal of lobe in right lung, which was removed because of cancer, and shortness of breath. Patient on 3 L/min continous O2 at SNF because of emphysema so we continued that. No significant change in pt's status during transport.



My report today was like below.



> Me: 86 year old male chielf complaint shortness of breath with productive cough, white sputum, um... um... uh... he had surgery on his left lung... they removed a lobe.
> One of the nurses: Do you know why?
> Me: *thinks* I don't know.


I totally sputtered out.

But I am not even too sure how to give a report. Afraid to give too little or too much information.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 1, 2011)

Aprz said:


> But I am not even too sure how to give a report. Afraid to give too little or too much information.



IMO, your first report was quite a bit wordy.  Was the surgery recent?  Did he have a fever?  There's a lot more summing up available in here:

86 yom 1 week s/p left lobectomy for primary lung cancer.  Now he's complaing of SOB, with cough productive for moderate amount of frothy thick white sputum.  Increased work of breathing without accessory muscle use.  Also complaining of LLQ pain with bruising.  He's hypotensive without any tachycardia, vitals are on my report.

It's a little more conversational, unnecessary big words are maybe avoided.  Do you think that LLQ pain and bruising was a result of the surgery?


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 1, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Would this have been a good report?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I absolutely hate it when I give an absolutely golden radio report to the point where the radio nurse is sputtering and starts giving me an ALS run number on a BLS channel, and then I walk into the ER and my turnover absolutely sucks. Happened today.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 1, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> IMO, your first report was quite a bit wordy.  Was the surgery recent?  Did he have a fever?  There's a lot more summing up available in here:
> 
> 86 yom 1 week s/p left lobectomy for primary lung cancer.  Now he's complaing of SOB, with cough productive for moderate amount of frothy thick white sputum.  Increased work of breathing without accessory muscle use.  Also complaining of LLQ pain with bruising.  He's hypotensive without any tachycardia, vitals are on my report.
> 
> It's a little more conversational, unnecessary big words are maybe avoided.  Do you think that LLQ pain and bruising was a result of the surgery?


Ah, I wish I said it as flawelessly as you did. :[ A lot less wordy!

It happened on 10/19 so 12 days ago, and he was cool to touch. Didn't know his temperature.

Nah. He had surgery on the right side, and the bruising was on the left. The bruise looked similar to those that you get after IM injections right there, and he stated that he was getting IM injections there, however, palpating it, there was something solid and bigger than that spot, and it caused him pain when I palpated.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 1, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Ah, I wish I said it as flawelessly as you did. :[ A lot less wordy!
> 
> It happened on 10/19 so 12 days ago, and he was cool to touch. Didn't know his temperature.
> 
> Nah. He had surgery the right side, and it was on the left. The bruise looked similar to those that you get after IM injections right there, and he stated that he was getting IM injections there, however, palpating it, there was something solid about that spot, and it caused him pain when I palpated.



Yeah, it was bruising from the lovenox injections, I bet.  That hurts when you touch it.  It will feel solid even if it's "just" a bruise.  Not just the collected blood, but the inflammatory process makes that area both more solid and tender.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 1, 2011)

You're too good. That was one of the many drugs he was taking. He had a whole list. The ER just made a copy of my PCR and copied it off that.

Normally I give very simple reports like "age, gender, orientation, pt received this medication before transport at such and such time, such and such dose, ate at this time, last set of vital signs were....", maybe mention BM or voiding, and that's it, sometimes the nurse tells me "the hospital alread gave me a report, where do I need to sign?" for IFT. I need to be more prepare to give reports for emergencies. I've gotten like a half dozen emergency calls since I started, and I am always fumbling when trying to give a report in the ER.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 1, 2011)

Aprz said:


> You're too good. That was one of the many drugs he was taking. He had a whole list. The ER just made a copy of my PCR and copied it off that.
> 
> Normally I give very simple reports like "age, gender, orientation, pt received this medication before transport at such and such time, such and such dose, ate at this time, last set of vital signs where...." and that's it. I need to be more prepare to give reports for emergencies. I've gotten like a half dozen emergency calls since I started, and I am always fumbling when trying to give a report in the ER.



It comes with time.  Lovenox is just part of the standard DVT prophylaxis, not a huge big catch.  Promise.

Nurses are going to blow you off if you set yourself up to make a big formal clinical speech when you give report.  Keeping it conversational brings social norms into the thing and makes them subconsciously pay more attention and be less likely to turn away.  At least that's what I tell myself.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank-you for the advice abckidsmom. I'll remember to KISS, especially if it's a hot nurse.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 1, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Thank-you for the advice abckidsmom. I'll remember to KISS, especially if it's a hot nurse.



One time I was riding with a medic who had the hots for this nurse.  During the turnover, while he was pulling the little old lady patient over to the ER bed, the patient put her hand up against his cheek and just gazed into his eyes all sweet on him.

I said, to the room, not to anyone in particular (esp not this nurse my partner was trying to pick up) "Awwwwww!  She thinks he's cute!"

That just killed the room.  Dead silence.  

The nurse said, "ummm, Awkward!"  Oh, sheesh, she thought I was making an accusation that she liked my partner.  

Good grief.  I am so glad I am not on the market.  Dating is too complicated for me.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 1, 2011)

I turned my back on one patient to give a report to a nurse, and the patient started rubbing my hair, haha!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 1, 2011)

Dating sucks! 

Side note: nursing school starts their clinicals the same time we do. Winner! Hahaha


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 1, 2011)

...


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 1, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> ...



And then?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 1, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> And then?



No and then!


----------



## Sasha (Nov 1, 2011)

It was braille

.....  ....  .  ...     ..............

See?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Nov 1, 2011)

Ps its November 1st. It's officially okay to listen to Christmas music. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Ps its November 1st. It's officially okay to listen to Christmas music.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




Negative. Christmas time starts after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 1, 2011)

Uhm negative ghost rider. Christmas starts Nov 1st. Thanksgiving is just a land mark for black Friday.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Nov 1, 2011)

Blackfriday. How I love thee. I'm wearing elbow pads and a helmet this year. I'm ready to fight my way through the riots.

And I get paid on black Friday!!!!

This is a very dangerous situation.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Nov 1, 2011)

Today I am going to be victim...errr... Care taker to THREE kids instead of one.

My nephew age 3 and two cousins ages 4 and 5.

If you don't hear from me send help.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 1, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Negative. Christmas time starts after Thanksgiving.



This^^^^^. One holiday at a time please. 




Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Sasha (Nov 1, 2011)

I pirated a bunch of Christmas music this morning. 

Arrr.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Nov 1, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Dating sucks!
> 
> Side note: nursing school starts their clinicals the same time we do. Winner! Hahaha



Agreed, that's why I avoid it at all costs...at least that's what I tell myself


----------



## Sasha (Nov 1, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Agreed, that's why I avoid it at all costs...at least that's what I tell myself



I think you avoid it because most people have reservations about dating a 12 year old.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I think you avoid it because most people have reservations about dating a 12 year old.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Nov 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I think you avoid it because most people have reservations about dating a 12 year old.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



You always know exactly what to say Sasha


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 1, 2011)

Being 41, outgoing and single again... I'm quite enjoying dating. 

There are some amazing women out there.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 1, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Being 41, outgoing and single again... I'm quite enjoying dating.
> 
> There are some amazing women out there.



Gah! You're 41? Mental picture changed again.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 1, 2011)

Ever feel bad about getting a save? =/

Edit: I use "save" loosely.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Gah! You're 41? Mental picture changed again.



Haha. I can't win. Should I just post a picture? Would that put it to bed?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 1, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Haha. I can't win. Should I just post a picture? Would that put it to bed?



Yes lol cuz now I have you looking like kelly grayson.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 1, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Haha. I can't win. Should I just post a picture? Would that put it to bed?



Yeah, that would probably be best for everyone...I totally thought you were like 28


----------



## fast65 (Nov 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Yes lol cuz now I have you looking like kelly grayson.



yeah, I see the resemblance h34r:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 1, 2011)

Enjoy.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 1, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> View attachment 910
> 
> 
> Enjoy.



My hubby's at station 33, lol.  You know him?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 1, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> My hubby's at station 33, lol.  You know him?



Yeah. I'm wearing his helmet.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 1, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Yeah. I'm wearing his helmet.



:unsure: It must be a different station.  They don't use MSA packs.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 1, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> View attachment 910
> 
> 
> Enjoy.



Hmmm... Kinda look like judge reinhold lmao

Cute though.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 1, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> View attachment 910
> 
> 
> Enjoy.



Weird, you look like one of my partners fiance


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 1, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> :unsure: It must be a different station.  They don't use MSA packs.



Then who's helmet is this?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Hmmm... Kinda look like judge reinhold lmao
> 
> Cute though.



Thanks. Never heard Judge Reinhold before.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 1, 2011)

He plays in the "santa clause".


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 1, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Then who's helmet is this?



It is possible that this is perhaps your helmet.  You look rather comfy in it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 1, 2011)

I know who he is... I'd never heard that I look like him.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 1, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> It is possible that this is perhaps your helmet.  You look rather comfy in it.



Oh you're right. That IS mine.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 1, 2011)

NVRob said:


> No and then!



But then!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 1, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> I know who he is... I'd never heard that I look like him.



Oh lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Oh lol



No, it's all good. I'll take that as a compliment. So, thank you.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 1, 2011)

$&(@ Eagle 754....


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 1, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> My hubby's at station 33, lol.  You know him?



I miss 33 sometimes. Did they ever get the electrical oddities sorted out?


----------



## medic417 (Nov 1, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> $&(@ Eagle 754....



Don't you love the simplicity of them.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 1, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Don't you love the simplicity of them.



Most of the time. Right up until you get a complicated patient that they can't meet the demands of. I ended up having to let the patient get hypercarbic.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 1, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I miss 33 sometimes. Did they ever get the electrical oddities sorted out?



Did you miss the roof collapse?  After that, they redid almost the whole thing.

ETA:  I'll be at DFW from 2:50 to 5:25 tomorrow.  Still not quite enough time, given the enormity of that place.  Dang.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 1, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Ever feel bad about getting a save? =/
> 
> Edit: I use "save" loosely.



Yep. Of the 2 dozen or so "saves" only 2 left me not feeling bad. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 1, 2011)

Big can of Monster Lo-Carb. 

Let the palpitations begin. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Sasha (Nov 1, 2011)

Omg feeding 3 kids under 6 dinner is ridiculous.

"I'm fullllllll. Can I have candy?" "i don't like this" "I'm telling my mommy you're making me eat this" "but the candy is miiiiiiiiiinnnnneeeeeee"



Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Nov 1, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Big can of Monster Lo-Carb.
> 
> Let the palpitations begin.
> 
> ...



I chugged a free redbull yesterday. Then threw it back up. That crap is nasty. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Nov 1, 2011)

I got them to eat using a plastic skeleton. $10 well spent. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I chugged a free redbull yesterday. Then threw it back up. That crap is nasty.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I've had to stop drinking energy drinks recently  Did a full physical a few weeks ago and my liver function test came back with a few readings slightly elevated. The only thing they could find to pin it on was the 1-2 energy drinks a day that I had been drinking


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Omg feeding 3 kids under 6 dinner is ridiculous.
> 
> "I'm fullllllll. Can I have candy?" "i don't like this" "I'm telling my mommy you're making me eat this" "but the candy is miiiiiiiiiinnnnneeeeeee"
> 
> ...



This is why I have been so thrilled to cook for my aunt and cousins this week.  Good grief, it's painful feeding little kids.  

Standard dinner is plain rice with veggies, or chicken nuggets and applesauce.  I am getting food fatigue just thinking about it after this week of soups and salads and pomegranates and roasted yumness.

Just shoot them.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 1, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> This is why I have been so thrilled to cook for my aunt and cousins this week.  Good grief, it's painful feeding little kids.
> 
> Standard dinner is plain rice with veggies, or chicken nuggets and applesauce.  I am getting food fatigue just thinking about it after this week of soups and salads and pomegranates and roasted yumness.
> 
> Just shoot them.



I brought out Gus my skeleton. I told them he was a skeleton because he didn't eat his dinner to get big and strong. They loved Gus. We had a little back and forth with me voicing Gus as to why its no fun being a skeleton.

Then I asked "dont you want to be big and strong?" And the oldest said "only boys are big and strong." 

And I was like "oh yeah?" Then I picked her up over my head and spun her around and asked if I was big and strong. She laughed and said yes.

And they ate dinner. Then we had a dance party with Gus.

They dance like mini hoochies. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I brought out Gus my skeleton. I told them he was a skeleton because he didn't eat his dinner to get big and strong. They loved Gus. We had a little back and forth with me voicing Gus as to why its no fun being a skeleton.
> 
> Then I asked "dont you want to be big and strong?" And the oldest said "only boys are big and strong."
> 
> ...




I love spinning people over my head.  Way to model being a big and strong girl for them.  

My aunt got a "Fight like a girl" shirt yesterday and she's wearing it to the rest of her radiation treatments.  She figures since her breast cancer spread to her brain, she must have "tit for brains."  It keeps her laughing, which is good, cause her hair fell out yesterday.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 1, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I love spinning people over my head.  Way to model being a big and strong girl for them.
> 
> My aunt got a "Fight like a girl" shirt yesterday and she's wearing it to the rest of her radiation treatments.  She figures since her breast cancer spread to her brain, she must have "tit for brains."  It keeps her laughing, which is good, cause her hair fell out yesterday.



I'm so sorry about your aunt. Positive thoughts for you and for her.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm so sorry about your aunt. Positive thoughts for you and for her.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Thanks, Sasha.  It is expected that if the radiation that she's doing right now works, she'll be in remission (or whatever they call it) for however long untill her next metastisis shows up.  Her original cancer was 6 years ago.  

If her MRI in 6 weeks shows any growth at all in the tumors (on her cerebellum and her brainstem) then she would have less than 6 months.  I think way less, cause you know, that brainstem is really key in the whole breathing thing.

I have no idea what we'll do if her tumor is growing.  I wonder if I would bring my kids out here, or what.  She has a small house, and can't tolerate noise, so we'd have to stay somewhere else.  I just don't know.  I do know that I can't leave my kids home for more than a week, and I can't afford to fly out here more than once or maybe twice more.

Well, that was me puking that all up all over the place.  I'm going to leave it, since it's 100% directionless.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 1, 2011)

My prayers are with you and your aunt Dana.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> My prayers are with you and your aunt Dana.



Thanks, Anjel.  The great thing is that I've reconnected with my cousins and hopefully one of them who is having some life trouble might come live with us.  He's a medic wanna-be, so it would be really good for him and us.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 1, 2011)

I spent all day in the cadaver lab...dinner is not very appealing right now. Sorry to whoevers grandma we practiced surgical skills on today!


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 1, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I spent all day in the cadaver lab...dinner is not very appealing right now. Sorry to whoevers grandma we practiced surgical skills on today!



Don't be sorry, she gave her body so that you could be better educated to perform on live patients. It's exactly why I want to be donated as a cadaver upon death.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 1, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Don't be sorry, she gave her body so that you could be better educated to perform on live patients. It's exactly why I want to be donated as a cadaver upon death.



Very true. It was absolutely fascinating, just not good for the appetite. 

We were at the University's med school and there were a few med students doing a dissection of the abdominal and thoracic cavity. It was very cool of them to let us "read over their shoulders" and actually see it in real life rather than just in pictures and descriptions.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 1, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Don't be sorry, she gave her body so that you could be better educated to perform on live patients. It's exactly why I want to be donated as a cadaver upon death.



Just did some research and found out you can have your cremated remains returned to your family 4 to 6 weeks after donating your body to science. This eliminates the major hang up I had concerning doing it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 1, 2011)

On another note, why does ITLS seem like a giant book of review + way too many surveys?


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 1, 2011)

All of the card courses boil down to massive review.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 1, 2011)

They are painful!

The ACLS algorithms do help, I will admit it.

But I missed an ITLS question because the correct answer was "Request ALS". I am ALS!!! In the scenarios presented to us during class at least. grrrr haha. I'm not stoked for the next 2 days. At least we get to do the scenario based class rather than death-by-powerpoint.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2011)

so I had an entertaining text conversation between myself and one of my classmates to post.

but I somehow cannot for the life of me figure out how to post an IMG from flickr.  Surgical Skills, check. People Skills, check. Knowledge, questionable. Ability with technology, FAIL!


----------



## fast65 (Nov 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> so I had an entertaining text conversation between myself and one of my classmates to post.
> 
> but I somehow cannot for the life of me figure out how to post an IMG from flickr.  Surgical Skills, check. People Skills, check. Knowledge, questionable. Ability with technology, FAIL!



You should just be able to right click the image, click "save image location" and then paste it here.

So, I recently informed someone that I didn't want to pursue a relationship with them and now it seems every status update they have something along the lines of "boys sucks" or "why would they do this to me". I'm questioning if it should really be making me feel this bad...h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2011)

Yo tengo MacBook Pro, no "save image location" option.

Don't let it make you feel bad, as long as you know you didn't. Even then, let bygones be bygones.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 2, 2011)

Rob, would you like to PM me the link and I'll post it for you?


----------



## fast65 (Nov 2, 2011)

Well that didn't work...I feel defeated once again.

And I can't get this song out of my head.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## fast65 (Nov 2, 2011)

When you said it was giant, I didn't think you meant it was THAT big.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2011)

I told you! 

Dammit now everyone is just gonna scroll by it cause they don't wanna deal with it


----------



## fast65 (Nov 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I told you!
> 
> Dammit now everyone is just gonna scroll by it cause they don't wanna deal with it



It's true...and nobody is going to pay attention to the problems that plague my trivial, everyday life. DAMMIT SONG, GET OUT OF MY HEAD!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2011)

And now we are on a new page. We are both screwed...forever lost in the archives of EMTLife.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> And now we are on a new page. We are both screwed...forever lost in the archives of EMTLife.



It is true...and why in the hell is there a unicorn in an Enigma video?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2011)

That's a good question. 

Bad Teacher is a hilarious movie. "You see those championship banners? They weren't here before I came here....they were over there!"


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 2, 2011)

fast65 said:


> When you said it was giant, I didn't think you meant it was THAT big.



...That's what she said.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> ...That's what she said.



If that's what she's saying, I'll take it! :rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Nov 2, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> ...That's what she said.




Well aren't you lucky h34r:


----------



## fast65 (Nov 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> If that's what she's saying, I'll take it! :rofl:



Do you wanna rephrase that bud?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Do you wanna rephrase that bud?



No?

The giantness was underestimated hahahaha


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 2, 2011)

Superior/inferior vena cava syndrome?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2011)

Dibs on superior vena cava.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> No?
> 
> The giantness was underestimated hahahaha



I'll give ya a few more moments to think about it h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2011)

I feel like I'm missing something....


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> If that's what she's saying, I'll take it! :rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Nov 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I feel like I'm missing something....



You'll catch on after you read my PM...trust me, this is what I do for a living.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 2, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


>


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm just gonna stop talking now....I realized my mistake haha


----------



## fast65 (Nov 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I'm just gonna stop talking now....I realized my mistake haha




Well, since you're still in college, those types of mistakes don't count against your record.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Well, since you're still in college, those types of mistakes don't count against your record.



As long as medic school counts as college :rofl:

My friend told me she was thinking of going to medic school I'm in now as a stepping stone to nursing school.   great decision, not.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> As long as medic school counts as college :rofl:
> 
> My friend told me she was thinking of going to medic school I'm in now as a stepping stone to nursing school.   great decision, not.



Eh, I'll count it. 

So you need to be a paramedic to get into nursing school now?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2011)

The old director of the uni nursing school designs our curriculum, it sucks. She teaches our A&P and she's awesome but the things they ask of us suck. Paramedic's education needs to increase, I have no doubt about it. I hate the fact that I have to drink out of a firehose when I'm at school, but paramedic school isn't a stepping stone to nursing and it irks me to no end when people think that it is. 

When she said it I went up to my room and grabbed my books, came down then dropped them on the table. She changed her mind real quick.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 2, 2011)

Im chicago bound!


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 2, 2011)

Heading back to EST today!  Looking forward to getting back to real life.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 2, 2011)

The more I'm around it, the more I'm convinced outpatient hemodialysis shouldn't be a destination therapy.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Nov 2, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> The more I'm around it, the more I'm convinced outpatient hemodialysis shouldn't be a destination therapy.



Please explain? Are you saying we pull the plug on these patients, give them all transplants, or that outpatient hemodialysis should just be a stopgap measure until they can be moved to home dialysis systems?


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 2, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Please explain? Are you saying we pull the plug on these patients, give them all transplants, or that outpatient hemodialysis should just be a stopgap measure until they can be moved to home dialysis systems?



Bridge to transplant or home hemo/peritoneal dialysis. I'm cold hearted but not that bad lol.

I also support making the patients take some responsibility in their care. I have limited sympathy for the guy I  see that buys two Dr Peppers and a bag of Cheetos on his way in to dialyze when his reimbursement is threatened due to poor results.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 3, 2011)

Back to work tomorrow after a 4 day hiatus, sounds like we've been pretty busy lately so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 3, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I also support making the patients take some responsibility in their care. I have limited sympathy for the guy I  see that buys two Dr Peppers and a bag of Cheetos on his way in to dialyze when his reimbursement is threatened due to poor results.



Darwinism. 

So hate me but here it goes: Why should I pay to keep you alive when your not going to make any lifestyle changes and continue to treat your body like crap. Take some responsibility, our tax dollars are not your babysitter.

Sorry ITLS scenarios all day made me grumpy. Blah blah blah, load and go, rapid trauma, package, secondary assessment, call in, blah blah blah. :glare: 

/rant

If anyone knows where I could take PHTLS in NV or NorCal let me know! Also let me know if I'm just wasting my time by doubling up trauma life support classes, ITLS is garbage IMO. Good for muscle memory, thats about it.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 3, 2011)

Absolute utter and complete waste of time doubling up. Spend the money on going to a trauma symposium instead.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 3, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Absolute utter and complete waste of time doubling up. Spend the money on going to a trauma symposium instead.



That was my next option. I'm focusing on school now but I definitely would like to attend something like this once I'm finished. I thought about auditing an ATLS course that the local Trauma Center is offering in the spring. I know I can't get the card, it would be more for me and I think I can get my agency to pay for it.

Thoughts?


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 3, 2011)

If they'll pay for it, go. If not, rather than spend money on a class that might not let you participate in labs, look for a TNATC course.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 3, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> The more I'm around it, the more I'm convinced outpatient hemodialysis shouldn't be a destination therapy.



I worked in a outpatient dialysis clinic for 6 months. It was a hell of a job, great education, but a hell of a job. 

I can support it being destination therapy for some, those that are not  good candidates for other options and are still healthy enough to  function. We had several people who were still very active, but would never be able to get a transplant or manage home dialysis. But so many of the patients had no life to speak of. They spent 1/2 their day at dialysis, and then the whole next day recovering, only to go back and do it again. 




usalsfyre said:


> Bridge to transplant or home hemo/peritoneal dialysis. I'm cold hearted but not that bad lol.
> 
> I also support making the patients take some responsibility in their care. I have limited sympathy for the guy I  see that buys two Dr Peppers and a bag of Cheetos on his way in to dialyze when his reimbursement is threatened due to poor results.



If these people could follow directions the vast majority of them wouldn't be on dialysis in the first place. 

I am sympathetic to a point, the diet these people have to follow sucks. We were more than willing to make deals with people, as long as their treatment results didn't suffer. Like taking off extra fluid so someone could have their favorite drink. 

Now, that being said I'm frankly more frustrated with diabetics than I am alcoholics at this point. I think as a whole they are going to end up being the most expensive group to care for. Talk about a group of people who cause their own problems.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 3, 2011)

Why is it that the last three shifts when I come in, the previous crew always seems to leave the main O2 low?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 3, 2011)

My partner made bacon and cinnamon rolls for breakfast this morning. 

Seriously.

I think I love her.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lucky :/ 

It's not even 10:00 yet and I already have to do a 10 page report on why Morphine is better than Fentanyl, a paper on a physics principle and a paper on KKK standards...all for medical director, FML.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 3, 2011)

Why is he having you write on a false premise (morphine vs fentanyl)? One's not "better" than the other, they both have a distinct place.

The one reason morphine>fentanyl right now? You can get morphine from suppliers...


----------



## fast65 (Nov 3, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Why is he having you write on a false premise (morphine vs fentanyl)? One's not "better" than the other, they both have a distinct place.
> 
> The one reason morphine>fentanyl right now? You can get morphine from suppliers...



That's kind of what I was thinking, I know that a lot of other medics here have been pushing to get fentanyl here, so me being the only medic in my FTO I get this little task. It's a pretty arbitrary discussion, like you said, they both have their distinct place, and both being very comparable drugs, it's difficult to distinctly say that one is better than the other.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 3, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Why is he having you write on a false premise (morphine vs fentanyl)? One's not "better" than the other, they both have a distinct place.
> 
> The one reason morphine>fentanyl right now? You can get morphine from suppliers...



My management is talking about switching back just for that reason. These medication shortages have gotten really old, really fast. I'm sick of having Narcan in .4mg/1ml vials! I've got like 10 freaking little vials crammed into my med box right now.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 3, 2011)

Talking with my sup last night my partner and I learned how much differently we operation in our division compaired to the other divisions in the area. 

Just learned that one of my friends is in a hospital out in Pen. on a vent with ADEM and possibly Meningitis.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 3, 2011)

fast65 said:


> That's kind of what I was thinking, I know that a lot of other medics here have been pushing to get fentanyl here, so me being the only medic in my FTO I get this little task. It's a pretty arbitrary discussion, like you said, they both have their distinct place, and both being very comparable drugs, it's difficult to distinctly say that one is better than the other.



Be a rebel, recommend both


----------



## medic417 (Nov 3, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Lucky :/
> 
> It's not even 10:00 yet and I already have to do a 10 page report on why Morphine is better than Fentanyl, a paper on a physics principle and a paper on *KKK* standards...all for medical director, FML.



So is the director the grand dragon or whatever they are called?h34r:



:rofl:

I think for the paper you should write about when each would be better than the other rather than just lieing about morphine being always better to make him happy.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 3, 2011)

Grand Wizard.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Grand Wizard.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



So you hide under a white sheet?:unsure:


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 3, 2011)

Why is it so implausible to the some FD medics that not all of us want to work for them, and therefore it's HIGHLY unlikely we're jealous?


----------



## fast65 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll probably just end up covering what advantages of either drug in certain situations...then end it with the "at least you can morphine from suppliers". h34r:

Tomorrow is going to be such a busy day: breakfast with my FTO and medical director in the morning, then cleaning out the old charts for my medical director, then case reviews, my parents coming over, and then a little get together after that.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 3, 2011)

Tomorrow is busy for me too. But I'm looking forward to it. Making caramel apples with my nephew


----------



## fast65 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Tomorrow is busy for me too. But I'm looking forward to it. Making caramel apples with my nephew



I can haz caramel apple?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Tomorrow is busy for me too. But I'm looking forward to it. Making caramel apples with my nephew



With or without nuts?


----------



## Sasha (Nov 3, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> With or without nuts?



Without nuts. I don't care for nuts.

You can have a caramel apple if you stop being a grammar nazi


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Sasha (Nov 3, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>



How do I tag 99% of the members of this site?


----------



## fast65 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Without nuts. I don't care for nuts.
> 
> You can have a caramel apple if you stop being a grammar nazi



Now you're just being unrealistic


----------



## Anjel (Nov 3, 2011)

Omg im never gonna get home. 

The train has stopped 5 times to "reboot the computer" likely story. 

And we stopped in the middle of no where to switch crews. Where the other crew came from I have no idea.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Omg im never gonna get home.
> 
> The train has stopped 5 times to "reboot the computer" likely story.
> 
> And we stopped in the middle of no where to switch crews. Where the other crew came from I have no idea.




Just be glad it isn't Halloween!


----------



## Sasha (Nov 3, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Just be glad it isn't Halloween!



It's Christmas!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It's Christmas!
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Negative, its Thanksgiving!!! gobble gobble.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 3, 2011)

Quitting dip today. Been 10 hours without a chew. Just bought the gum.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 3, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Quitting dip today. Been 10 hours without a chew. Just bought the gum.



Yuck. Chew.

Good luck.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 3, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Negative, its Thanksgiving!!! gobble gobble.



Thanksgiving is just a marker for black friday.

It's CHRIIIISTMAS! This christmas feels like the very first christmas too meeeeeeee la la la la la la la.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 3, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Quitting dip today. Been 10 hours without a chew. Just bought the gum.



Good for you man!


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Thanksgiving is just a _*marker*_ for black friday.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2y8Sx4B2Sk[/youtube]


Like Airplane! until a few years ago, Princess Bride is another movie that I really need to see if I continue to insist on quoting it.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 3, 2011)

7.5 hours of the shift left.... blah


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 3, 2011)

Only thing worse than Internet being out is Internet going in and out every 5 to 7 minutes. It's maddening!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 4, 2011)

ITLS is done, thank god.

CBRNE and ITLS Access next week, I'm looking forward to it, should be pretty interesting. I've never gotten to play with Hazmat gear, Scott packs or Extrication tools


----------



## fast65 (Nov 4, 2011)

We seem to be the only unit running calls today, the other three units have run a combined total of 2 calls :/


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 4, 2011)

In love with the band Grand National.


----------



## Ambulance_Driver (Nov 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Yes lol cuz now I have you looking like kelly grayson.



You mean rakishly handsome and oozing sexual charisma from every pore?


----------



## fast65 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ambulance_Driver said:


> You mean rakishly handsome and oozing sexual charisma from every pore?



For some reason I had a suspicion you would find your way into the thread after Anjel mentioned that


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 4, 2011)

fast65 said:


> For some reason I had a suspicion you would find your way into the thread after Anjel mentioned that



Funny, I thought the same thing.

Get back to work! :rofl:


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 4, 2011)

fast65 said:


> We seem to be the only unit running calls today, the other three units have run a combined total of 2 calls :/



totally know that feeling, early rig gets 2 calls... we (the late car) usually get 6-8


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 4, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> totally know that feeling, early rig gets 2 calls... we (the late car) usually get 6-8



None of our units really get breaks. Our 8-10 ALS rigs run between 5-15 calls a day (only 2-5 are cancels or AMAs). So after shift we are all pretty tired


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 4, 2011)

firefite said:


> None of our units really get breaks. Our 8-10 ALS rigs run between 5-15 calls a day (only 2-5 are cancels or AMAs). So after shift we are all pretty tired



Sounds about right for here as well. Run run run run run!


----------



## fast65 (Nov 4, 2011)

Who's up for a late night code 3 transfer to the level I center in Portland?! This guy, that's who.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 4, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Who's up for a late night code 3 transfer to the level I center in Portland?! This guy, that's who.



sounds like fun!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 4, 2011)

Ambulance_Driver said:


> You mean rakishly handsome and oozing sexual charisma from every pore?



Lmao yes of course thats what I meant.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Lmao yes of course thats what I meant.



I can sense your sarcasm.  :rofl:


----------



## rwik123 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just did my first 12 lead in the field on a 95 y/o female. Complete cluster f***. Landmarks were hard to find because of extra fat. Gotta work on that.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 4, 2011)

I really gotta stop posting on another EMS site. It just pisses me off.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I really gotta stop posting on another EMS site. It just pisses me off.



Oh, which one?


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 4, 2011)

ONE of them


----------



## Anjel (Nov 4, 2011)

Working a Global Dub Festival concert thing tonight.

*searches for ear plugs*


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 4, 2011)

Finally got my FTO schedule, set to start after next week...

Sun-Wed, 8a-8p.  Gah.


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 4, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Finally got my FTO schedule, set to start after next week...
> 
> Sun-Wed, 8a-8p.  Gah.



Ha, you almost have my work schedule: Sun-Wed 10-8.

On another note, working the SMU football game tomorrow, here we go 10 hours of easy overtime!


----------



## Tommerag (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello, Goodbye
I thought I would drop a line.
Little over a month away from being a member here for a year.
How time flys.
Hope everyone is having a fine day. Except for NVRob he's a (insert your own bad thoughts/words here). 
J/K Rob.............Or am I


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 4, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Hello, Goodbye
> I thought I would drop a line.
> Little over a month away from being a member here for a year.
> How time flys.
> ...



Rag's got jokes! :rofl:


----------



## Tommerag (Nov 4, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Rag's got jokes! :rofl:



Occasionally


----------



## Tommerag (Nov 4, 2011)

Its been real
Its been fun
But it hasn't been real fun.

I'm off to guards for the night. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 4, 2011)

See you Rag. :[


----------



## Sasha (Nov 4, 2011)

I just got chased screaming through the house by a 3yo trying to pee on me.


Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Nov 4, 2011)

I was.told the concert goes till 12 and I figured no biggie. I can work 0830-0000. Nope it goes to 0200. 

Dub music is already on my most hated list lol

The people watching is great though. Its 40 degrees and girls are.walking arohnd in tube.tops and.cut up short shorts. 

Guys have pocket masks decorated and stuck to their face. Very convienent if cpr is needed.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 4, 2011)

What a pain. I have a date tonight, and I get a late call… That means I'm late for my date.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 4, 2011)

Well I'm working on 1 hour of sleep over the past 36 hours, I moved 79 boxes of charts downstairs for my medical director this morning, I had to sit through a nit-picking case review this afternoon and now I'm supposed to head out to another medics wife's birthday. Maybe I should just go to bed...


----------



## exodus (Nov 4, 2011)

Tonights going to hell I think. It's raining in my area as far as I know, and it's supposed to keep raining tonight. With a low of 44. While that's not THAT cold. It's in the middle of the desert. Hello flood.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 4, 2011)

exodus said:


> Tonights going to hell I think. It's raining in my area as far as I know, and it's supposed to keep raining tonight. With a low of 44. While that's not THAT cold. It's in the middle of the desert. Hello flood.



Say hello to Indian Canyon, Palm Dr/Gene Autry, and Vista Chino wash all being closed.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 4, 2011)

So we ran out of 1:1000 epi and everyone is freaking out. I pointed out we have plenty of 1:10, 000.... Yeah... That was a can of worms. I don't understand why 1mg and 1mg are so bloody confusing.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 4, 2011)

Seen 15 people. Released one to a parents care. And sent a kid out priority 1. 

3hrs left.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 4, 2011)

Aidey said:


> So we ran out of 1:1000 epi and everyone is freaking out. I pointed out we have plenty of 1:10, 000.... Yeah... That was a can of worms. I don't understand why 1mg and 1mg are so bloody confusing.



I've beat my head against this wall over and over again. 

That said, 1:1000 is better to have than 1:10,000.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 4, 2011)

I know, or bang the heads of people who don't get I am against the wall. I finally shut up before it got ugly. 

Makes sense, you can always dilute 1:1000 if needed.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Working a Global Dub Festival concert thing tonight.
> 
> *searches for ear plugs*



sounds like fun, wich I was there !!!


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 4, 2011)

I should note that I'd rather be there because I have another 10.5 hours sitting in front of telemetry..... soooooooo booring!!!!!! I'd much rather be on a rig or doing a standby overnight


----------



## exodus (Nov 4, 2011)

firefite said:


> Say hello to Indian Canyon, Palm Dr/Gene Autry, and Vista Chino wash all being closed.



Thankfully it didn't rain here. Indio on the other-hand.... Lol


----------



## Yarbo (Nov 5, 2011)

Rookie EMT here... backing up the ambulance, and my forearm tapped the horn setting off the sirens......made for a funny moment.


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 5, 2011)

Yarbo said:


> Rookie EMT here... backing up the ambulance, and my forearm tapped the horn setting off the sirens......made for a funny moment.



Horn blows but does the driver?


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 5, 2011)

Nervegas said:


> Horn blows but does the driver?



lol... depends, was the panel down low or up high in the rig. Up high, its the driver.... Down low, probably an accident.


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 5, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> lol... depends, was the panel down low or up high in the rig. Up high, its the driver.... Down low, probably an accident.



I cannot even begin to recall the number of times I have accidentally hit the horn button on the floor of both the box or the engine, what idiot thought it was a good idea to put it on the floor next to the pedals for the driver?


----------



## socalemt123 (Nov 5, 2011)

Nervegas said:


> I cannot even begin to recall the number of times I have accidentally hit the horn button on the floor of both the box or the engine, what idiot thought it was a good idea to put it on the floor next to the pedals for the driver?



I actually just did this a few weeks ago. It was not my normal rig so I had no clue it was even down there. We were parked in front of the mental health facility and I put my foot right there (who puts it on the floor where we put our left foot). It took me like 10 seconds and my partner yelling at me to move my foot to realize what was going on. All the nurses and staff came running out to see what was going on. Let's just say every time I bring a patient into their facility, they ask me if I'm going to scare all of them again =)


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 5, 2011)

socalemt123 said:


> I actually just did this a few weeks ago. It was not my normal rig so I had no clue it was even down there. We were parked in front of the mental health facility and I put my foot right there (who puts it on the floor where we put our left foot). It took me like 10 seconds and my partner yelling at me to move my foot to realize what was going on. All the nurses and staff came running out to see what was going on. Let's just say every time I bring a patient into their facility, they ask me if I'm going to scare all of them again =)



Mother, Jugs, & Speed anyone...??? (refrencing scaring the nuns)


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 5, 2011)

exodus said:


> Thankfully it didn't rain here. Indio on the other-hand.... Lol



Indio and every freaking inch of the 15/215 that I drove on today. Got a sweet transfer from Sharp Memorial up to a rehab center in San Bernadino that went from 1300 until about 2145. Finally home


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 5, 2011)

In the time of chimpanzees I was a monkey...


----------



## Sasha (Nov 5, 2011)

Nervegas said:


> I cannot even begin to recall the number of times I have accidentally hit the horn button on the floor of both the box or the engine, what idiot thought it was a good idea to put it on the floor next to the pedals for the driver?



I purposely hit the horn to make my partner jump :B

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 5, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I purposely hit the horn to make my partner jump :B
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Oh this is fun to do. Not so much fun when it's the significant other that jumps though. 

My last personal vehicle had an on board air setup with a 3 trumpet air horn behind the front bumper. "accidentally" hitting the horn was so much fun. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 5, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I purposely hit the horn to make my partner jump :B
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



My partner pulled the old, "hey go in front of the rig and make sure the blinkers work" trick and then promply used the air horn... A*s


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 5, 2011)

Just got into a "friendly" verbal altercation with our acting officer (this guy is a known troll fresh out of EMS, but is certain he knows everything and lets you know it every chance he gets) about what's appropriate for prehospital IVs. Apparently you ALWAYS get the BIGGEST IV possible no matter the age or the current problem, and absolutely NEVER "waste" an AC by putting a 20 in it.

I love shutting idiots up


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 5, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> In the time of chimpanzees I was a monkey...



With the plastic eyeballs and beefcake pantyhose?


----------



## Sasha (Nov 5, 2011)

Aaah I am with the religious nut. "still atheist?" Aaaaargh.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 5, 2011)

Remember remember the fifth of November...


----------



## cynikalkat (Nov 5, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> In the time of chimpanzees I was a monkey...


 
Butane in my veins and I’m out to cut the junkie


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 5, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Remember remember the fifth of November...




It's funny, I didn't even realize that today was the 5th until half way through watching V for Vendetta last night.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 5, 2011)

..... And single once again :glare:


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 5, 2011)

Trying to refrain from posting in that need to chat thread. I'm liable to get banned if I do. 

Note to self: when there is a UT home game don't even think about using data on my phone when near campus. My phone laughed and flipped me off when I tried.  


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## fast65 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hmmm, today is a rather good day, my parents are over making Thanksgiving dinner, my brother is on his way with my dirt bike, my roommate just moved his Harley back into the living room and I've got a nice winter ale while watching the OSU game


----------



## Anjel (Nov 5, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Hmmm, today is a rather good day, my parents are over making Thanksgiving dinner, my brother is on his way with my dirt bike, my roommate just moved his Harley back into the living room and I've got a nice winter ale while watching the OSU game



Uh thanksgiving?


----------



## fast65 (Nov 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Uh thanksgiving?



I'm on shift on Thanksgiving, so they came over today to make me an early Thanksgiving dinner


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 5, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Hmmm, today is a rather good day, my parents are over making Thanksgiving dinner, my brother is on his way with my dirt bike, my roommate just moved his Harley back into the living room and I've got a nice winter ale while watching the OSU game



I thought thanksgiving wasn't for 2 more weeks :unsure: but turkey is turkey! send me some stuffing!

That receiver took one hell of a lick! I don't think it shoulda been a penalty though. Both of em dropped their head, if the receiver hadn't dropped his head that woulda been a form tackle by the db.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 5, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I thought thanksgiving wasn't for 2 more weeks :unsure: but turkey is turkey! send me some stuffing!
> 
> That receiver took one hell of a lick! I don't think it shoulda been a penalty though. Both of em dropped their head, if the receiver hadn't dropped his head that woulda been a form tackle by the db.



I started watching the game a little late, was the receiver the one that Corvallis Fire was taking off the field?

Btw, check the HFD trauma thread, let me know what ya think.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 5, 2011)

fast65 said:


> ... my roommate just moved his Harley back into the living room ...



Umm, what?


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 5, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Umm, what?



Lots of people without garages, like at apartments, keep their motorcycle in the main doorway so it's not kept outside.


Me?  I have full coverage with minimal deductibles.  If someone trashes or steals it, $100 gets me a new bike.  No biggy.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 5, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I started watching the game a little late, was the receiver the one that Corvallis Fire was taking off the field?
> 
> Btw, check the HFD trauma thread, let me know what ya think.



Yea. It was a solid helmet to helmet shot, it didn't look intentional though. That's the 3rd huge helmet to helmet hit that receiver has taken this season though.

He gave the thumbs up when they were loading him so hopefully it's all just precautionary.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 5, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Lots of people without garages, like at apartments, keep their motorcycle in the main doorway so it's not kept outside.



My old roommate used to keep his dirtbikes in the living room for this exact reason. We'd just run 'em dry then wash it real good before we brought them inside. Never had a problem with gas or exhaust smells.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 5, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Lots of people without garages, like at apartments, keep their motorcycle in the main doorway so it's not kept outside.
> 
> 
> Me?  I have full coverage with minimal deductibles.  If someone trashes or steals it, $100 gets me a new bike.  No biggy.




Well, we have a two car garage, and there's room in there for it...but he likes to keep it in the living room during winter. I'm not sure why, but hey, it looks good and it's out of the way. 

Yeah Rob, I got home right as they had the FD pulling onto the field. It's not too bad of a game, I'm pretty excited for the U of O game tonight though


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 5, 2011)

So the neo-nazis are protesting outside of city hall. Sigh, why are people this stupid?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 5, 2011)

CTOS AW-160 today, oh how I hate online EMS courses. On the bright side the CBRNE Operations level course mon-wed should be awesome.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 5, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So the neo-nazis are protesting outside of city hall. Sigh, why are people this stupid?



Such a self-righteous and obnoxious act...I can see how that compares to my post in the "Pediatric Trauma, HFD" thread


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 5, 2011)

All it's doing is creating problems. They aren't furthering their cause from what I have read, but I don't pay a whole lot of attention to it. I do think its funny the NYPD took all their heaters due to the fire hazard :rofl: put that in your pipe and smoke it along with whatever else they're smoking.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 5, 2011)

Someone give me a good hw pandora station. Mine was killing it for a while but now it's falling on it's face :/


----------



## fast65 (Nov 5, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Someone give me a good hw pandora station. Mine was killing it for a while but now it's falling on it's face :/



Cher station


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 5, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Someone give me a good hw pandora station. Mine was killing it for a while but now it's falling on it's face :/



One eyed doll?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 5, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So the neo-nazis are protesting outside of city hall. Sigh, why are people this stupid?



Someone has to suck up all that extra stupidity I guess.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 5, 2011)

I love how I spend 3 hours doing a required online course then I can't figure out how to print my certificate of completion for the life of me... 

The print certificate button brings up a page that says "This Page Cannot Be Displayed" Grrrrrrr


----------



## Youngin (Nov 5, 2011)

SNL looks slightly promising tonight...


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well dang..Bama kinda blew that one...Work tomorrow is gonna suck..Stupid LSU fans


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 5, 2011)

Everyone knows about the time change tomorrow at 0200 hours I'm assuming. Clocks gutted moved back one hour for an extra hour of sleep. For some reason my phone rolled back this morning and made me late for the second time in in 10 years.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 5, 2011)

Was hoping Kansas would pull that one out  Was a good game to watch, at least.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 5, 2011)

I work tomorrow, and I feel as though I might be late because of the time change.


----------



## exodus (Nov 5, 2011)

I have to work 13 hours tonight


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 6, 2011)

exodus said:


> I have to work 13 hours tonight



I'm on the tail end of a 49 that we've been getting hammered on the whole time. Bite me. I'm freakin exhausted!


----------



## socalemt123 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sucks to have to wait through the weekend to hear if you got the job you really REALLY want. Only 2 more days..I think I can make it


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 6, 2011)

Going through my entire music collection and deleting songs I don't listen to / like anymore.


Over 100 deleted, and I'm only to the M's.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just stumbled upon my ex's Facebook...I feel as though they're doing better than I am. 

Back to work tomorrow, perhaps it'll be another sleepless night.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 6, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Just stumbled upon my ex's Facebook...I feel as though they're doing better than I am.



Atleast you have an ex -_-


----------



## fast65 (Nov 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Atleast you have an ex -_-



Not by much...


----------



## Aprz (Nov 6, 2011)

I am tired.


----------



## socalemt123 (Nov 6, 2011)

Aprz said:


> I am tired.



I definitely know how you feel. I'm trying to keep myself away most of tonight though so I can sleep most of tomorrow and function/stay awake for work tomorrow night. Then I get to convert back to day shift on Tuesday. Someone in scheduling really doesn't think these things through. I asked for all day shifts or all night shifts, not both in one week!!!


----------



## Aprz (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm physically and mentally tired. My Internet at home is not working, I love being in an ambulance and wearing a uniform, but feel like a clown cause of how much respect we get as EMTs anyhow little we do and know in my area, and I lectured three EMT students, and I was disgusted by their reaction to things I was saying. I hate the way I look, and I felt better wearing a uniform, but now I feel like a clown, and I've been wasting my time in EMS. I :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing hate typing with my :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing phone too cause it auto corrects and doesn't know basic words so it changes to what it thinks I'm trying to type. Auto caps for me too. So annoying. I'm used to being my own spell checker and capitalize words on my own. I'm memorizing bone markings, muscle names, origin, insertion, ligaments, and tendons in the chest, and there is just so much to learn. I feel like even with the stuff I know, I'm retarded. I honestly feel stupid learning this stuff, and I just want to do what everyone else does, say it doesn't matter, and go through the algorithms. It's like that one part when Dr. Roy Basch, M.D. from The House of God is in the MICU or ER, I forget which part, but he just doesn't care anymore... it's not his problem, no need to stress himself.

Good news... I turned that auto junk off. HATE IT.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Nov 6, 2011)

13 hour night shift! DST how I dislike you tonight.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 6, 2011)

Cawolf86 said:


> 13 hour night shift! DST how I dislike you tonight.




Enjoy that 2 hour call lasting between 1:55 am and 3am.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Nov 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Enjoy that 2 hour call lasting between 1:55 am and 3am.



Haha well here it went back already with no calls during that time. I was concerned about my epcr. I'm enjoying the second 0140 of the night.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 6, 2011)

Im  so thrown off. 

Its only 9. I shouldnt be awake lol


----------



## Sasha (Nov 6, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Im  so thrown off.
> 
> Its only 9. I shouldnt be awake lol



Of course you should be.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 6, 2011)

I woke up at 0830 getting ready to go to church... then realized I forgot to change the clocks, and slept through the new alarm.<_<


----------



## Cup of Joe (Nov 6, 2011)

I accidentally set my alarm clock back an hour, only to find out it set itself back another hour.  Had to ask why I was awake so early.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 6, 2011)

Aprz said:


> I'm physically and mentally tired. My Internet at home is not working, I love being in an ambulance and wearing a uniform, but feel like a clown cause of how much respect we get as EMTs anyhow little we do and know in my area, and I lectured three EMT students, and I was disgusted by their reaction to things I was saying. I hate the way I look, and I felt better wearing a uniform, but now I feel like a clown, and I've been wasting my time in EMS. I :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing hate typing with my :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing phone too cause it auto corrects and doesn't know basic words so it changes to what it thinks I'm trying to type. Auto caps for me too. So annoying. I'm used to being my own spell checker and capitalize words on my own. I'm memorizing bone markings, muscle names, origin, insertion, ligaments, and tendons in the chest, and there is just so much to learn. I feel like even with the stuff I know, I'm retarded. I honestly feel stupid learning this stuff, and I just want to do what everyone else does, say it doesn't matter, and go through the algorithms. It's like that one part when Dr. Roy Basch, M.D. from The House of God is in the MICU or ER, I forget which part, but he just doesn't care anymore... it's not his problem, no need to stress himself.
> 
> Good news... I turned that auto junk off. HATE IT.



I'm kind of confused at what you're saying?


----------



## Sasha (Nov 6, 2011)

He is frustrated and burned out.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> He is frustrated and burned out.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Oh gotcha, that's sad


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 6, 2011)

Going from three day work weeks to five day work weeks is a shock to the system


----------



## fast65 (Nov 6, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Going from three day work weeks to five day work weeks is a shock to the system



I imagine it would be


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 6, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Going from three day work weeks to five day work weeks is a shock to the system



Been doing that for the past 3 weeks now >_<

Went from 24/48s to 9 hour days... can't wait to start my FTO so I can get back on the truck.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 6, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Going from three day work weeks to five day work weeks is a shock to the system



What kind of weird schedule are you working?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> What kind of weird schedule are you working?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



4 10s at the ambulance job with one shift a week at the stand by job.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Been doing that for the past 3 weeks now >_<
> 
> Went from 24/48s to 9 hour days... can't wait to start my FTO so I can get back on the truck.



How much longer until you're back on the road?


----------



## Sasha (Nov 6, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> 4 10s at the ambulance job with one shift a week at the stand by job.



You mean people work less than 12s how weird.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 6, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> How much longer until you're back on the road?



This week is AMLS and EMPACT.  Next Sunday I start my 1 month FTO, then I come back for another week of classes (usalfyre will be in my class and I'll have seniority :rofl, then a month of DTO... then another protocol exam, then a 2 hour EKG exam... than an adult and pediatric scenario on sim-mans, then a 1-2 hour interview with my medical director.


So.... mid January before I have my own truck again.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You mean people work less than 12s how weird.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


I dislike that. We have 4, 5, 6, 8, and 10. 12s only if you drive the NICU/PICU rig, a difficult shift to get cause you are the only one who usually gets to drive lights and sirens. We are also not allowed to be scheduled more than 40 hours a week. Wish I had more ootions to work... took me a year and a half to get a job...


----------



## fast65 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You mean people work less than 12s how weird.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




It is such an odd concept h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 6, 2011)

Grrr. I hate studying inside...


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 6, 2011)

I haz pre-brain azotemia.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I haz pre-brain azotemia.



At least its not zombieema 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 6, 2011)

I am ranked #2 for BLS bid shift (pick our schedules and shifts). So it looks like I should be getting whatever shift I want.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 6, 2011)

I've been spending all afternoon trying to compare and contrast morphine and fentanyl...everything I've seen shows fentanyl to be superior, exactly the opposite of what I'm supposed to prove. :/


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 6, 2011)

Why are you trying to prove that one is better than the other before looking at the data?


----------



## fast65 (Nov 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Why are you trying to prove that one is better than the other before looking at the data?



Well I guess I shouldn't say I'm trying to prove one is better than the other, I'm just trying to find the advantages and disadvantages of both because I need to write a paper on why morphine is better than fentanyl. So far I'm finding that they're pretty comparable.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 6, 2011)

Morphine tends to be liked more for burns.


Fentanyl honestly is the more suited narcotic for EMS.. quick onset, multiple easy routes of administration, relatively short halflife (so if you get a stupid doctor who freaks out about narcotics with abd pain), less vasoactive properties than morphine...


----------



## fast65 (Nov 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Morphine tends to be liked more for burns.
> 
> 
> Fentanyl honestly is the more suited narcotic for EMS.. quick onset, multiple easy routes of administration, relatively short halflife (so if you get a stupid doctor who freaks out about narcotics with abd pain), less vasoactive properties than morphine...



Why is morphine like more for burns 

Yeah, I've found a couple studies that have said those same things. However, my medical director wants a paper on why morphine is better...


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 6, 2011)

fast65 said:


> However, my medical director wants a paper on why morphine is better...



Maybe he's trying to see if you'll fight on the wrong side of a debate because you were told to...


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 6, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Maybe he's trying to see if you'll fight on the wrong side of a debate because you were told to...



My thoughts exactly. Why not explain the benefits of both and how they both have their place?


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 6, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Why is morphine like more for burns



No one knows... it just seems to work better.  Honestly, probably one of the biggest anecdotal things in medicine that's just accepted.  Burn patients tend to get copious amounts of morphine.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 6, 2011)

Raiders fans: hows it feel to lose to the Broncos!?! In Oakland! Atta way boys! 2-9 we're movin' up! haha


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 6, 2011)

Fent metabolizes too fast for burns unless it's an infusion. 

Write a paper on what the evidence says. Your medical director should respect that personal feelings aside.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 6, 2011)

I work with eye candy tomorrow.  Oh yes! 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I work with eye candy tomorrow.  Oh yes!
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I bet your partner is telling people the same thing


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 6, 2011)

Just walked through all 9 levels of hell in downtown sacramento to get to a grocery store.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 6, 2011)

Dude just order food.

Or get a car.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Dude just order food.
> 
> Or get a car.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Going to a grocery store on my overnights is kind of a tradition for me....or maybe more of a habit......ok it's a full blow OCD thing, DON'T JUDGE ME. Besides where else are you going to be offered drugs, sex, and witness two bum fights all in a 4 mile walk. I feel so urban.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 6, 2011)

Walk up to Reno and I'll treat you to a beer. Sac-town isn't that far away.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 6, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just walked through all 9 levels of hell in downtown sacramento to get to a grocery store.



Why is Occupy Sacramento outside a grocery store?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 6, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Well I guess I shouldn't say I'm trying to prove one is better than the other, I'm just trying to find the advantages and disadvantages of both because I need to write a paper on *why morphine is better than fentanyl.* So far I'm finding that they're pretty comparable.




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRdfX7ut8gw[/youtube]


----------



## NSEMS (Nov 6, 2011)

Finally start Tuesday. 12 hour shift to start things off right. Seems I am working 3 13 hour shifts after that though. Yay for a 3 day work week w/o OT.


----------



## silver (Nov 6, 2011)

seems like the EMTLife Chat room has died...
My condolences to the family.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 6, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Maybe he's trying to see if you'll fight on the wrong side of a debate because you were told to...



I suppose that could be, however, my medical director is so incredibly against fentanyl it's not even funny. But, I'll just explain the benefits of each and see how that goes.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 6, 2011)

silver said:


> seems like the EMTLife Chat room has died...
> My condolences to the family.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 6, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Walk up to Reno and I'll treat you to a beer. Sac-town isn't that far away.



I do get to Reno on occasion. I'll take that beer one of these days.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 6, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I do get to Reno on occasion. I'll take that beer one of these days.



Offer's always good as long as I'm not working.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 6, 2011)

silver said:


> seems like the EMTLife Chat room has died...
> My condolences to the family.



I'd be on there every night if it was iPad friendly HINT!


----------



## silver (Nov 6, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'd be on there every night if it was iPad friendly HINT!



I would just hang out there for hours to promote people to come in (like I have in the past), but the flash drains my RAM which isn't helpful when I am running to many applications.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 6, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'd be on there every night if it was iPad friendly HINT!


I know, I know.  AddonChat is expensive.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 6, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'd be on there every night if it was iPad friendly HINT!



You assume that people want you in there.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You assume that people want you in there.



Why would it matter what other people want  sometimes I go in there when no one else is around and have long rambling conversations with myself. It's very cathartic. The problem is it always ends up with me arguing with myself and then my feelings get hurt and I won't talk to myself for days.


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 6, 2011)

It's okay to talk to yourself the only problem is when you start answering yourself!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 6, 2011)

BrushBunny91 said:


> It's okay to talk to yourself the only problem is when you start answering yourself!


Why?  Some of the best conversations I have are with myself.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I work with eye candy tomorrow.  Oh yes!
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Well thank you ma'am .


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 6, 2011)

BrushBunny91 said:


> It's okay to talk to yourself the only problem is when you start answering yourself!



I do that quite regularly


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 6, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Well thank you ma'am .



She was talking about me!


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 6, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I do that quite regularly



It's okay. No one looks down on you for that.
_Ahem, speak for yourself_


----------



## medic417 (Nov 6, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Why?  Some of the best conversations I have are with myself.



That's because no one else listens to you.h34r:


----------



## medic417 (Nov 6, 2011)

BrushBunny91 said:


> She was talking about me!



Only in your dreams youngster.


----------



## Yarbo (Nov 6, 2011)

Snow is here!.. and with an abundance of MVAs!


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 6, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Only in your dreams youngster.



You may be older but I ain't no youngster


----------



## Sasha (Nov 6, 2011)

BrushBunny91 said:


> You may be older but I ain't no youngster



I thought you were a woman

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 6, 2011)

If the 91 in your name has anything to do with what year you were born that makes you 2 years younger than me. Which definitely makes you a youngster. Cause I still get called youngster.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 6, 2011)

NVRob said:


> If the 91 in your name has anything to do with what year you were born that makes you 2 years younger than me. Which definitely makes you a youngster. Cause I still get called youngster.



Maybe its the year that it graduated high school.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I thought you were a woman
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




Your point?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Maybe its the year that it graduated high school.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Then that makes it old. 

I'm thinking I win though


----------



## Sasha (Nov 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Your point?



I'm not in the right mood for that.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm not in the right mood for that.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


Huh? I'm talking about Brush's interests, not yours.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 6, 2011)

Does anyone know what type of pie is served at Occupy Wall Street?


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 6, 2011)

:rofl: brush bunny is a nickname for a wild land firefighter and 91 does infact stand for 1991 but that was the year my older brother died.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow. Just had a great second date with an amazing woman. I'm still grinning. I just had to tell someone.


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 6, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Wow. Just had a great second date with an amazing woman. I'm still grinning. I just had to tell someone.



Did you walk her to her door


----------



## silver (Nov 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Does anyone know what type of pie is served at Occupy Wall Street?



occupie


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Does anyone know what type of pie is served at Occupy Wall Street?



Pi

3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679 8214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196  
 4428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273  
 724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 6, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Wow. Just had a great second date with an amazing woman. I'm still grinning. I just had to tell someone.



You know it doesn't count if you ask her out while she's unconscious or altered right


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 6, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> You know it doesn't count if you ask her out while she's unconscious or altered right




What about when "no" isn't the safe word?


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 6, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> What about when "no" isn't the safe word?



No *always* means yes.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 7, 2011)

Spent today assembling my coupon binder and collecting coupons.

I feel accomplished.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 7, 2011)

Question for any of y'all running Android on a Nook Color; is it worth it to upgrade to Honeycomb from Froyo?


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 7, 2011)

AMLS at work for the next 2 days.  Score.  Finally get to see why everyone thinks it's great.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 7, 2011)

It's not great. I don't think I learned anything new. It is all stuff you should already know. 

To quote a coworker about the scenarios "it quacks like a duck, looks like a duck and smells like a duck but you have to prove it isn't a cow before you can call it a duck. "


----------



## BandageBrigade (Nov 7, 2011)

I think it is only great if you have great instructors. We had er docs from the only teaching hospital in the area come out to do ours. Being a fairly new medic, I thought.it was beneficial.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Nov 7, 2011)

Yarbo said:


> Snow is here!.. and with an abundance of MVAs!



Welcome to Saskatchewan. Fall to full out winter in less than 12 hours.m


----------



## Aidey (Nov 7, 2011)

ARGH! How do you deal with someone whose logic and reasoning program has crashed?


----------



## fast65 (Nov 7, 2011)

Aidey said:


> ARGH! How do you deal with someone whose logic and reasoning program has crashed?



Ctrl+alt+del


----------



## exodus (Nov 7, 2011)

firefite said:


> I am ranked #2 for BLS bid shift (pick our schedules and shifts). So it looks like I should be getting whatever shift I want.



Lucky MF'r. I have a whole freaking two points! At least I'm FT now!


----------



## fast65 (Nov 7, 2011)

I feel like every time I go to Emanuel I'm getting *****ed at


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 7, 2011)

exodus said:


> Lucky MF'r. I have a whole freaking two points! At least I'm FT now!



It's ok.... I'll let you look up to me now :rofl:


----------



## Aidey (Nov 7, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Ctrl+alt+del



How do I do that to my partner? The LP set at max joules?


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 7, 2011)

Aidey said:


> How do I do that to my partner? The LP set at max joules?



Something heavy applied at high velocity to the general vicinity of the forehead....

The fact that someone like you described is in medicine is scary.


----------



## exodus (Nov 7, 2011)

firefite said:


> It's ok.... I'll let you look up to me now :rofl:




:rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Nov 7, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Something heavy applied at high velocity to the general vicinity of the forehead....
> 
> The fact that someone like you described is in medicine is scary.



Exactly, any heavy object will do really, just get creative. You may even be able to use common household items that everyone has.


----------



## exodus (Nov 7, 2011)

According to my FTO I'm finishing my FTO on the 11th. But according to the schedule I'm still on FTO until the 19th.  

I may have to hopefully pick up a few shifts to keep the money coming in


----------



## cynikalkat (Nov 7, 2011)

*ems for bulls*

So last week a local "zoo" called the town FD about their bulls being loose. An ambulance came and there was an "accident"... the bull had "back door issues".:rofl:

http://capecoddaily.com/news/4146/

wow. 

I feel for YFD. i wish they would have included pictures of hoisting the bull. 
When did the EMTs become animal control?


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm up a whole hour earlier than I need to be.

Thanks daylight savings


----------



## Anjel (Nov 7, 2011)

Im inventoring(sp?) The expired supplies at work.

Im noticing mac blades and miller. 

Is it personal preference which you use? Or does circumstance and pt decide?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2011)

Hmmmm, are Paramedics really alpha males? :unsure:


----------



## Aidey (Nov 7, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Something heavy applied at high velocity to the general vicinity of the forehead....
> 
> The fact that someone like you described is in medicine is scary.



You. 
Have. 
No. 
Idea. 

I didn't know there could be someone as impossible as him prior to this. One of these days I'm going to lose my temper and let him have it and it won't be pretty. What kills me is that it is all stupid little stuff, but it adds up to him being useless and looking like an idiot. His judgment sucks, he has no intuition, he doesn't think and he has a philosophy degree. It is a HORRIBLE combination!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 7, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Im inventoring(sp?) The expired supplies at work.
> 
> Im noticing mac blades and miller.
> 
> Is it personal preference which you use? Or does circumstance and pt decide?



Both. I usually start with a Mac. Kids and small people may get a Miller.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 7, 2011)

The new pt job is going to be putting nothing but green EMTs with me so I can train them, but I won't be getting FTO pay... Fun. It's going to take some adjusting to having a basic on the box with me.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 7, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Im inventoring(sp?) The expired supplies at work.
> 
> Im noticing mac blades and miller.
> 
> Is it personal preference which you use? Or does circumstance and pt decide?



A little of both. I prefer to start out with a Mac, but sometimes the situatio/patient dictates a different blade.

So, my medical director said "great job yesterday" on an RSI that I did...what the hell? Is the apocalypse imminent? I think so.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't mind psychs. And I don't mind VA calls. But when you combined the two its a whole new brand of crazy.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Nov 7, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I don't mind psychs. And I don't mind VA calls. But when you combined the two its a whole new brand of crazy.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Lmao my favorite VA psych signed the HIPPA "jesus christ"


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 7, 2011)

Who knows how to get kindle books not available in the US?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 7, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Who knows how to get kindle books not available in the US?



Move?


----------



## Aidey (Nov 7, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Who knows how to get kindle books not available in the US?



Google sideload and calibre.





I'm not trying to be snarky with the google it comment, it is just that I don't actually know how, but I know people sideload books using calibre.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 7, 2011)

Shooter said:


> Hmmmm, are Paramedics really alpha males? :unsure:



In a world full of gammas, betas are the new alphas.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 7, 2011)

Just found out one of my crazier ex's is working with a girl I've been kinda hitting on/talking to. This can only end badly for me :glare: When will I learn.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 7, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> The new pt job is going to be putting nothing but green EMTs with me so I can train them, but I won't be getting FTO pay... Fun. It's going to take some adjusting to having a basic on the box with me.



Ouch. So much for an easy PT gig. 

Which one are you at?


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 7, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Ouch. So much for an easy PT gig.
> 
> Which one are you at?



Metro. Good pay and it's close to the house, it shouldn't be too bad. The city won't let me work for you guys


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 7, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Metro. Good pay and it's close to the house, it shouldn't be too bad. The city won't let me work for you guys



So Ive heard....


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 7, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just found out one of my crazier ex's is working with a girl I've been kinda hitting on/talking to. This can only end badly for me :glare: When will I learn.



Crazy exes... the stains neither alcohol, restraining orders, or Oxyclean can rid you of.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 7, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Crazy exes... the stains neither alcohol, restraining orders, or Oxyclean can rid you of.



But a shovel and 2,400 square miles of desert seems to work pretty well


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ugh. I dislike shift bids. It's all way too complicated and confusing.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 7, 2011)

firefite said:


> Ugh. I dislike shift bids. It's all way too complicated and confusing.



We have to bid for our work schedule every month. It's the worst part of my job.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 7, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Who knows how to get kindle books not available in the US?



Proxy server in country you want book from? I know it works in reverse for people in foreign countries who want access to US only content.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 7, 2011)

Must go to bed. Too much couponing. 

I bought a printer today, because it was cheeper than replacing the ink cartridges in my other printer.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 7, 2011)

Four more shifts and ill be on vacation! Just four. Omg.

So close...

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh eff. Five more.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 7, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Must go to bed. Too much couponing.
> 
> I bought a printer today, because it was cheeper than replacing the ink cartridges in my other printer.



I'm about to do the same thing. There must be millions of cheap lexmark computers in dumps all around the country. My printer won't print if any of the color ink cartridges are empty and you have to replace all 4 cartridges at the same time or it doesn't print. It's practically criminal. I'm buying a laser next time.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm ready for tomorrow night


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 8, 2011)

firefite said:


> Ugh. I dislike shift bids. It's all way too complicated and confusing.



Oh  the annual shift bid. A four-month poker game that inevitably ends with resentment and even tears.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Oh  the annual shift bid. A four-month poker game that inevitably ends with resentment and even tears.



We have it every 6 months. It's filled with a month of bribes, putting people down, and tears haha.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 8, 2011)

Finally homeward bound. Crazy past 3 days. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 8, 2011)

How many of y'all have BP cuffs where the pump and the dial are all one unit? I had never seen that until I got mine for my stand by job today. I'm in love.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> How many of y'all have BP cuffs where the pump and the dial are all one unit? I had never seen that until I got mine for my stand by job today. I'm in love.



That's all my old fire station had. So when I finally saw a b/p cuff with the dial and pump being separate I thought it looked soo weird.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 8, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> How many of y'all have BP cuffs where the pump and the dial are all one unit? I had never seen that until I got mine for my stand by job today. I'm in love.




Love those. It's one of the best reasons to buy your own if your service doesn't use them already.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Nov 8, 2011)

Kindle fire or save up for iPad 2? Main features I want are the ereader, movies, web browser. Prob wouldn't use the camera. Document editing and reading would be nice. Thoughts?


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 8, 2011)

Cawolf86 said:


> Kindle fire or save up for iPad 2? Main features I want are the ereader, movies, web browser. Prob wouldn't use the camera. Document editing and reading would be nice. Thoughts?



They both have pros and cons. Ill be making the same decision soon. I'm leaning toward the Fire as long I can sync it with Microsoft Exchange Server for email. If the Fire can do this it will be plenty for me. And cheaper. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Sasha (Nov 8, 2011)

Cables out.

I can't sleep in the quiet. I woke up almost immediately.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Cables out.
> 
> I can't sleep in the quiet. I woke up almost immediately.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



You sleep with the tv on?

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## Cawolf86 (Nov 8, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> They both have pros and cons. Ill be making the same decision soon. I'm leaning toward the Fire as long I can sync it with Microsoft Exchange Server for email. If the Fire can do this it will be plenty for me. And cheaper.
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



I am leaning towards the fire as well. It has no document editing though right? I was thinking working on papers would be nice.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 8, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> You sleep with the tv on?
> 
> Sent using the Tapatalk app!



Yup. Can't sleep without it.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## MMiz (Nov 8, 2011)

Cawolf86 said:


> Kindle fire or save up for iPad 2? Main features I want are the ereader, movies, web browser. Prob wouldn't use the camera. Document editing and reading would be nice. Thoughts?


I just got the iPad 2.  I was tired about complaining about not having it when I was constantly on the road.  In retrospect I wish I bought it years earlier.

I'd wait to see some Kindle Fire reviews online and then make your decision.  I wanted the 3G so I'd have the GPS in my iPad, and that's not an option with the Kindle.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Yup. Can't sleep without it.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I'm the same way. There has to be noise in the background or I can't stay asleep. 

Sleep mode turns off the TV = Me waking up :wacko:


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 8, 2011)

USAF is passed out asleep in bed, I just got home from work, and I'm boooored! 

Crap, I just checked the time... I have to get up for work tonight in 7 hours. Yay having to go in early for an insurance meeting. <_<


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Yup. Can't sleep without it.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




I can sleep without it, but if I leave the tv or radio on, I am actually pretty much guaranteed a dream.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 8, 2011)

It's way to early. Day 2 of CBRNE today


----------



## Cawolf86 (Nov 8, 2011)

MMiz said:


> I just got the iPad 2.  I was tired about complaining about not having it when I was constantly on the road.  In retrospect I wish I bought it years earlier.
> 
> I'd wait to see some Kindle Fire reviews online and then make your decision.  I wanted the 3G so I'd have the GPS in my iPad, and that's not an option with the Kindle.



That's what I am holding out for. Hopefully some local store gets one I can get my hands on before making a decision. I just hesitate to get a 3g plan for a tablet since I already pay for one my phone. Sigh. Too many choices.


----------



## cynikalkat (Nov 8, 2011)

Cawolf86 said:


> Kindle fire or save up for iPad 2? Main features I want are the ereader, movies, web browser. Prob wouldn't use the camera. Document editing and reading would be nice. Thoughts?


 

I'm considering the Kindle fire. A friend posted this on FB for me
http://gizmodo.com/5857041/nook-tablet-vs-kindle-fire-the-differences-add-up


----------



## socalmedic (Nov 8, 2011)

So, if your patient yanks his catheter out and splits the tip of his weener in two, is that blunt or penitrating trauma?


----------



## fast65 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Yup. Can't sleep without it.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



That used to be how I was...but it was mostly because I wanted the extra light because I didn't like the dark h34r:

Sometimes I'll just have nothing on but the radio.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4-FaTaIWh0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasha (Nov 8, 2011)

fast65 said:


> That used to be how I was...but it was mostly because I wanted the extra light because I didn't like the dark h34r:
> 
> Sometimes I'll just have nothing on but the radio.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4-FaTaIWh0[/YOUTUBE]



When I was little I was convinced if I was alone in a dark quiet room the devil would get me.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Nov 8, 2011)

I hate the dark so much...coincidentally, does any remember the show "Are You Afraid of the Dark?"?


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 8, 2011)

Two fire trucks and somebody from the rapid response unit have turned up down the street.

Never thought I'd see the fire service actually doing something instead of sitting on their arse playing scrabopoggle and watching telly.  Mark the date and time, you know this is clearly earth shattering.

Oh also dear microbiology you suck, I hate you, compared to you chemistry is interesting.  Never thought I'd be saying that.

I turned down the opportunity to do some supplementary cardiology tutoring for the Paramedic (old Intermediate Care Officer) course, I don't care anymore.  Never thought I'd be saying that.

And to top it all off I got out bed before sometime in the afternoon .... I feel so productive! 

I guess this is a day of firsts?


----------



## Sasha (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm gonna kill two little girls. I was duped. They weren't sick.

"I want pizzzzzzsaaaaaaaaaa and sooooooddddaaaaaaa and caaaaanddddyyyy" nope you come home sick you get soup and crackers and water. 

"i wanna play the Wii and go outsiiiiiiide" nope its naps and sponge bob for you.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrissy1 (Nov 8, 2011)

*random*

"tell the devil i say hey when you get back to where your from" (favorite lyric at the moment)
the contents of my left pocket... $7, a blue ticket for something and some lint.
Detailed play by play of my last call: 19 yo female attempted to hang herself from a swing set with a dog collar and a belt.  
anything else random.... i could really go for some pepperoni pizza with ranch dressing right now... oh yeah and the ninja kid h34r: from down the hall is gone


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> When I was little I was convinced if I was alone in a dark quiet room the devil would get me.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Maybe the devil did get you


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 8, 2011)

Chrissy1 said:


> "tell the devil i say hey when you get back to where your from"



I don't talk to him anymore, he's a big poo poo head and him and I just do not get along 



Chrissy1 said:


> 19 yo female attempted to hang herself from a swing set with a dog collar and a belt.



It's much easier to go to your GP and save up several refills of tricyclic antidepressants ... hmm reminds me, I should stop by the pharmacy while I'm getting groceries.



Chrissy1 said:


> i could really go for some pepperoni pizza with ranch dressing right now...



I'll be making that for lunch today, I even make my own dough from scratch, none of that frozen stuff!



bigbaldguy said:


> Maybe the devil did get you



I told him to bugger the bloody hell off, I was sick of his always trying to ruin my life and that if he kept it up I was going to bust a cap in his bottom.

What, I am too freaking skinny to actually put up a fight so it's easier just to pop him


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 8, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I'm the same way. There has to be noise in the background or I can't stay asleep.
> 
> Sleep mode turns off the TV = Me waking up :wacko:



http://simplynoise.com/


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 8, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Two fire trucks and somebody from the rapid response unit have turned up down the street.
> 
> Never thought I'd see the fire service actually doing something instead of sitting on their arse playing scrabopoggle and watching telly.  Mark the date and time, you know this is clearly earth shattering.



Could be worse, could be the Houston FD


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 8, 2011)

UGH! *Bang head against wall*


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 8, 2011)

Power lines one o'clock low, Fire have closed the road, I'd say we're clear to ground

*Medivac descending, we'll terminate VFR and cancel SAR watch, changing local traffic, good day now.*


----------



## Sasha (Nov 8, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> UGH! *Bang head against wall*



My condolences Kat. It appears to be really hard to get rid of your annoying fungus.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> My condolences Kat. It appears to be really hard to get rid of your annoying fungus.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk









Miconazole... it's like pepper spray, but for fungus.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> My condolences Kat. It appears to be really hard to get rid of your annoying fungus.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



It's not nice to call her boyfriend a fungus.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> My condolences Kat. It appears to be really hard to get rid of your annoying fungus.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



You aren't kidding. Looks like I need to start packing fungus remover next to my troll repellant.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 8, 2011)

medic417 said:


> It's not nice to call her boyfriend a fungus.



I would never call USAF a fungus! Why do people think I was referring to a person?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I would never call USAF a fungus! Why do people think I was referring to a person?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




...because... why wouldn't we? Should I have posted a picture of Monistat 7?


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 8, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Love those. It's one of the best reasons to buy your own if your service doesn't use them already.



Heh, my crews already look at me like I'm a whacker for bringing my own steth. I can't imagine what they'd say when I bust out my own cuffs :rofl: 
I think I'll just keep in nice and shiny for my stand-by job


Unrelated: A credit score in the mid 700s is okay, right?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 8, 2011)

Take it from someone who's buying a house, a credit score in the mid 700s is pretty decent. And bringing your own stethoscope does not make you a whacker. Bringing your own stethoscope in your car that's covered with flashing lights… That makes you a whacker.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 8, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Take it from someone who's buying a house, a credit score in the mid 700s is pretty decent. And bringing your own stethoscope does not make you a whacker. Bringing your own stethoscope in your car that's covered with flashing lights… That makes you a whacker.



Agreed, I'm one of the few that actually brings my own stethoscope. There's no way that I'll use one of the stethoscopes my company provides, they suck and it creeps me out to use something that's been in dozens of peoples ears.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 8, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Take it from someone who's buying a house, a credit score in the mid 700s is pretty decent. And bringing your own stethoscope does not make you a whacker. Bringing your own stethoscope in your car that's covered with flashing lights… That makes you a whacker.




...but if I don't have lights on my car, how can I run escort for the ambulance?


----------



## Sasha (Nov 8, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Agreed, I'm one of the few that actually brings my own stethoscope. There's no way that I'll use one of the stethoscopes my company provides, they suck and it creeps me out to use something that's been in dozens of peoples ears.



I use the company provided ones. They're great for bps. Mediocre for breathe sounds but after losing two littmanns its far cheaper than bringing my own. I wipe them down with cancer wipes as part of my truck check out.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 8, 2011)

You could clean it with a flamethrower, I'm still not using those crappy steths on the truck. I'll bring my own… Thanks


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 8, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> You could clean it with a flamethrower, I'm still not using those crappy steths on the truck. I'll bring my own… Thanks


----------



## Sasha (Nov 8, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> You could clean it with a flamethrower, I'm still not using those crappy steths on the truck. I'll bring my own… Thanks



To each their own. If I lose one of the provided ones it doesn't cost me a dime!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 8, 2011)

*"Fire is curative".*

My very first scope was scavenged from a trashcan and had a spider nest in one ear stem. The crying and whining at feeding time was deafening...in the left ear.
You could be like so many other people and steal someone else's, that way neither you NOR the company lose out when you leave it somewhere or someone steals it from you....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2011)

I've been with my new partner for 3 days and I already can't stand him. Only two more months before shift bids take effect and I get a partner I can stand. 

The old saying "there is no stupid question" is false because this guy asks some extremely stupid questions. :wacko:

EDIT: and my patient just peed on the gurney...


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 8, 2011)

RIP Heavy D - 44

That makes three.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 8, 2011)

firefite said:


> I've been with my new partner for 3 days and I already can't stand him. Only two more months before shift bids take effect and I get a partner I can stand.
> 
> The old saying "there is no stupid question" is false because this guy asks some extremely stupid questions. :wacko:
> 
> EDIT: and my patient just peed on the gurney...



You say that like it's not a normal occurrence...


----------



## fast65 (Nov 8, 2011)

Just answered an all-call, drove 15 minutes to the station to find the ambulance gone and two extra cars in the parking lot...thanks for letting me know Mr. Sup...


----------



## medic417 (Nov 8, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Just answered an all-call, drove 15 minutes to the station to find the ambulance gone and two extra cars in the parking lot...thanks for letting me know Mr. Sup...



Your welcome.  Now don't let the door hit you where the lord split you.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Sasha said:
> 
> 
> > My condolences Kat. It appears to be really hard to get rid of your annoying fungus.
> ...



I am sorry for posting this here because it's not fair on everybody else, you or me however I've been driven into a corner and no longer have a choice; something has got to be said.

You *are* referring to me, it's so blatantly bloody obvious.  Why don't you just deal with whatever problem you have with me rather than leaving snide comments here and there?



katgrl2003 said:


> You aren't kidding. Looks like I need to start packing fungus remover next to my troll repellant.



You act like I am on your case 24/7 every day without relent.  Do you realise I'm not?  If I went to the harassing forum and said "I'm harassing somebody but haven't had anything to do with them for weeks" they'd laugh!

Being referred to as a "fungus" is pretty hurtful.  I've never said a truly bad word about anybody over any of this.  I'm no Choir Boy so if anybody else has suffered at my hand then that is something I regret and wasn't intentional.

Everybody's quick to persecute me but not to me directly.  If anybody has something to say to me, or thinks something of me, come and tell ME!

I wasn't going to come back (but figured if we all stayed out of each others way where is the problem) ... but it's clear I can't because it's not fair on everybody else or those who run this site to have to put up with this nor is it really fair on the people involved.

All I wanted was for a very special person to be happy, for whatever dreams or ambitions she told me to come true.  I'm not saying that to "get attention" or anything weird like that, it's because she showed me unconditional love and affection.  In spite of everything that's happened that's something I will always be thankful for.

Ambulance, Medivac airborne ....


----------



## medic417 (Nov 8, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> I am sorry for posting this here because it's not fair on everybody else, you or me however I've been driven into a corner and no longer have a choice; something has got to be said.
> 
> You *are* referring to me, it's so blatantly bloody obvious.  Why don't you just deal with whatever problem you have with me rather than leaving snide comments here and there?
> 
> ...



Your so vain you probably think this song is about you.....


----------



## Anjel (Nov 8, 2011)

Has anyone heard from lightsandsirens45? 

Hopefully he is doing ok on his little trip.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 8, 2011)

CBRNE WMD scenario tomorrow  Yay for Tyvek suits, duct tape and respirators all day!

At least it's only gonna be ~40 degrees so we all wont die of heat stroke.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 8, 2011)

Bad blood is bad blood but it's time to grow up. When I see my ex at the grocery store I don't make nasty comments to the other shoppers regardless of how I might feel about them and neither do they because A. We're adults and B. Nobody else really gives a s@$& how we feel about each other. We do what grownups do which is smile be polite and move on.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Has anyone heard from lightsandsirens45?
> 
> Hopefully he is doing ok on his little trip.



Didn't he start medic school recently?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You say that like it's not a normal occurrence...



Actually it's not a normal occurrence. I've been on BLS for 7 months full time and I have never had anyone pee/poop/vomit on the gurney. For vomit it got close. The person was throwing up the hospital but while we were transporting nothing. And then once we got to the next hospital the vomiting started again.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 8, 2011)

firefite said:


> Actually it's not a normal occurrence. I've been on BLS for 7 months full time and I have never had anyone pee/poop/vomit on the gurney. For vomit it got close. The person was throwing up the hospital but while we were transporting nothing. And then once we got to the next hospital the vomiting started again.



Obvious case of hospital induced nausea, or possibly reverse kinetosis.


----------



## silver (Nov 8, 2011)

tonights a great night to chat...


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 8, 2011)

The worst thing about dating someone with kids is when you get the phone call saying, My son is throwing up everywhere and broke out in a full body rash.... and is running a fever!!! than once u get to talk to her, (after 15 mins of trying to figure out what is going on) she says everything is fine, he isnt running a fever and the rash has gone away..


----------



## CritterNurse (Nov 9, 2011)

NVRob said:


> There has to be noise in the background or I can't stay asleep.



I need familiar noise in the background. In my bedroom, that means the sound of the timer I have my lamp plugged into, and my scanner on low.

I bought a pair of sleep-phones for when I need to sleep in an unfamiliar place. They're pretty much like those headbands you can wear to keep your ears warm in winter, but with flexible headphones built in. The wires come out the back, and I plug them into my MP3 player, either set to the radio, or playing a favorite album.


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 9, 2011)

i want a new mountain bike...


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 9, 2011)

CritterNurse said:


> I need familiar noise in the background. In my bedroom, that means the sound of the timer I have my lamp plugged into, and my scanner on low.
> 
> I bought a pair of sleep-phones for when I need to sleep in an unfamiliar place. They're pretty much like those headbands you can wear to keep your ears warm in winter, but with flexible headphones built in. The wires come out the back, and I plug them into my MP3 player, either set to the radio, or playing a favorite album.



From whence did you procure said headphones?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 9, 2011)

Anyone know of any good articles about Reyes Syndrome? The PubMed and Google gods aren't treating me well tonight 




bigbaldguy said:


> Bad blood is bad blood but it's time to grow up. When I see my ex at the grocery store I don't make nasty comments to the other shoppers regardless of how I might feel about them and neither do they because A. We're adults and B. Nobody else really gives a s@$& how we feel about each other. We do what grownups do which is smile be polite and move on.



Preach it brotha!


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 9, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> From whence did you procure said headphones?



I saw some of them at brookstone when I was in the mall recently. They are basically earmuffs with a velcro strap to keep it on your head and built in flat speakers.


----------



## CritterNurse (Nov 9, 2011)

Nervegas said:


> I saw some of them at brookstone when I was in the mall recently. They are basically earmuffs with a velcro strap to keep it on your head and built in flat speakers.



Those aren't quite the model I had. The ones I have look just like those fabric headbands I wear in the winter. I sent adamjh3 a PM with the link to where I ordered mine, since I'm not quite sure where the line of 'no advertising on the forums' is drawn.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 9, 2011)

CritterNurse said:


> Those aren't quite the model I had. The ones I have look just like those fabric headbands I wear in the winter. I sent adamjh3 a PM with the link to where I ordered mine, since I'm not quite sure where the line of 'no advertising on the forums' is drawn.



Thanks for the PM, looks like I'll be picking up a pair.

And I'm pretty sure you're safe to post the link as 1) it came up in the course of conversation and 2) you (I assume) gain no monetary benefit from posting the link.

I'd post it for you but i still don't know how exactly to copyand paste on my phone haha


----------



## fast65 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ugh, not a single call all day...and yes, my partner and I did just sword fight with our radios


----------



## Anjel (Nov 9, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Ugh, not a single call all day...and yes, my partner and I did just sword fight with our radios



I have gotten to that part of boredom. It's understandable lol

We karaoked with our student and my partner sang my heart will go on over the PA.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 9, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Ugh, not a single call all day...and yes, my partner and I did just sword fight with our radios



You use radios? We use... err... nevermind...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 9, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> You use radios? We use... err... nevermind...



You would fit in nicely down here in palm springs....


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 9, 2011)

People are just clueless. I'm trying to sell a set of extra wheels/tires off our wrecked Infiniti with a really good price and I'm getting low balled at 25% off my bottom line take price. I just asked the last one why he lowballed me and the replied "well that's all I have. But if you change your mind let me know". Umm.... The price ain't changing. Especially not when a handful of others are going to wind up in a race to be the first with money in hand to get them. 

Wasting my time. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> You use radios? We use... err... nevermind...



Well I made other suggestions, but my partner thought it would be awkward...

Now he's asking his iPhone questions about me.


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ive got my first ride along with amr tomorrow! wish me luck!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 10, 2011)

BrushBunny91 said:


> Ive got my first ride along with amr tomorrow! wish me luck!



Good luck. What division?


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 10, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Well I made other suggestions, but my partner thought it would be awkward...



Tummy sticks?


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Tummy sticks?



That may have been on the list...but in reality I'm not sure what they are, so no. 

And now my partner has gone to bed and I am left alone to watch The Big Bang Theory...all alone, again.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 10, 2011)

My partner is like a younger brother... that you don't really like... that has some sort of mental deficit. 

He's like a giant 5 year old.

Kind of like a teletubby. 

Maybe I'm irritated because I haven't had a dip in close to a week.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I have gotten to that part of boredom. It's understandable lol
> 
> We karaoked with our student and my partner sang my heart will go on over the PA.



Done it. But it was My Humps and I didn't realize the PA actually worked til my partner who was smoking outside almost peed herself from laughing so hard.

My former Saturday partner and I sang quite a lot. I am sure anyone who passed by us thought twice about the competence of emts and paramedics as we jammed out.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Nov 10, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> My partner is like a younger brother... that you don't really like... that has some sort of mental deficit.
> 
> He's like a giant 5 year old.
> 
> ...



Is he like Tinky Winky the awkward gay teletubby or like Po the kind of adorable one?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Nov 10, 2011)

At desert urgent care getting my second tier tb test. I'm tired. I worked all night


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

My roommate is so awesome, he greeted at the door this morning with a nice cold beer


----------



## Anjel (Nov 10, 2011)

fast65 said:


> My roommate is so awesome, he greeted at the door this morning with a nice cold beer



Errrr...not helping the whole "i like girls thing" lmao


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Errrr...not helping the whole "i like girls thing" lmao



Somebody had to say what everybody else was thinking...


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Errrr...not helping the whole "i like girls thing" lmao


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Somebody had to say what everybody else was thinking...



Eh, Im over it, everyone at work thinks I'm gay anyways.

But my roommate has a girlfriend, jut throwing that out there


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 10, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Eh, Im over it, everyone at work thinks I'm gay anyways.
> 
> But my roommate has a girlfriend, jut throwing that out there



Does she know he's gay?


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Does she know he's gay?



I hate you


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 10, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I hate you



LOL! Alright, I'll be nice


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 10, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Eh, Im over it, everyone at work thinks I'm gay anyways.
> 
> But my roommate has a girlfriend, jut throwing that out there



Let me guess she lives in Canada and no one has ever seen her


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Let me guess she lives in Canada and no one has ever seen her



Well, technically on the border...


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 10, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Let me guess she lives in Canada and no one has ever seen her








[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TViI6tCDhI&feature=related[/youtube]

/Yes, I know it's not the specific song referenced...


----------



## Anjel (Nov 10, 2011)

I know your not gay fast. Im sawey. 

<3


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't worry Fast if any of us thought you might actually be Gay we wouldn't be teasing you about it  I get it all the time cuz of my job from my buddies. Long fishing trips are murder.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I know your not gay fast. Im sawey.
> 
> <3



Oh really? I'm not too upset about it


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 10, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Don't worry Fast if any of us thought you might actually be Gay we wouldn't be teasing you about it



Not that there would be anything wrong with that.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 10, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Not that there would be anything wrong with that.



No of course not. I didnt like the way that sounded when I wrote it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 10, 2011)

Geeze, you guys are outta control! Always pickin on the young guys! haha


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Is he like Tinky Winky the awkward gay teletubby or like Po the kind of adorable one?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


Tinky Winky for sure


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> No of course not. I didnt like the way that sounded when I wrote it.



You made me cry for hours


----------



## Anjel (Nov 10, 2011)

fast65 said:


> You made me cry for hours



I just wrote it an hour ago lol


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I just wrote it an hour ago lol



That's how bad it hurts to know you hate me


----------



## Anjel (Nov 10, 2011)

fast65 said:


> That's how bad it hurts to know you hate me



No I love you! You are my doogie!


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> No I love you! You are my doogie!



I know


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> No I love you! You are my doogie!



http://m.people.com/newsitem.rbml?i...diarss/mobile/article/0%2C%2C1554852%2C00.xml


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 10, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> http://m.people.com/newsitem.rbml?i...diarss/mobile/article/0%2C%2C1554852%2C00.xml



NPH is my hero.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> http://m.people.com/newsitem.rbml?i...diarss/mobile/article/0%2C%2C1554852%2C00.xml



That's what I was just thinking...


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 10, 2011)

Way to go, Anjel...


----------



## Anjel (Nov 10, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Way to go, Anjel...



*Hobbles around trying to take foot out of mouth*


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> *Hobbles around trying to take foot out of mouth*



Not sure if you actually think I'm offended?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 10, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Not sure if you actually think I'm offended?



No I think we're good lol


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> No I think we're good lol



Yeah, let's go with that one....


----------



## Anjel (Nov 10, 2011)

Its snowing!


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Its snowing!



No, change the subject, I see how it is


----------



## socalemt123 (Nov 10, 2011)

Got the job I really wanted.. =) It's a very good day!!!


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

socalemt123 said:


> Got the job I really wanted.. =) It's a very good day!!!



Congrats!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 10, 2011)

socalemt123 said:


> Got the job I really wanted.. =) It's a very good day!!!



Congrats!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 10, 2011)

fast65 said:


> No, change the subject, I see how it is



What do you want from meee!!!!!????? 

/dramatic pleading


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> What do you want from meee!!!!!?????
> 
> /dramatic pleading



Your soul *evil laugh*


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> What do you want from meee!!!!!?????
> 
> /dramatic pleading



I'm actually not sure...however, it's nice to know I have a certain mystery about me


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 10, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I'm actually not sure...



About your sexuality?

Okay okay! I'm really done now!


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> About your sexuality?
> 
> Okay okay! I'm really done now!



The fun's just starting though


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 10, 2011)

Who just beat the Modern Warfare 3 Campaign? This guy.

Best part is, I'm not a huge fan of video games, but this game is a lot of fun, way too short though, only took my roommate and I about 8 hrs between the two of us to beat it and neither of us are big gamers.

I hate playing online though, everyone is way too good for their own good


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> No I love you! You are my doogie!



You obviously haven't seen USAF in real life.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 10, 2011)

So I've spent the past several days getting called an FD hater over on EMS1.com because I had the audacity to ask a guy to support his argument with evidence. Apparently I'm just a jealous @sshole who couldn't cut it at a real FD .


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 10, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> So I've spent the past several days getting called an FD hater over on EMS1.com because I had the audacity to ask a guy to support his argument with evidence. Apparently I'm just a jealous @sshole who couldn't cut it at a real FD .



<judges evidence...usals PREVIOUSLY worked at a real FD>

<hmmm>

OK.    Whatever you say.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 10, 2011)

The asst cheif apparently approved leave for the person that was supposed to teach PALS tomorrow.  

Now I'm teaching PALS tomorrow.  Under ASHI, which I haven't ever done on my own.  And at least one of the medics coming hates me enough to hide from me at a social thing.  Literally, hide.

I'm so excited about tomorrow.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Who just beat the Modern Warfare 3 Campaign? This guy.
> 
> Best part is, I'm not a huge fan of video games, but this game is a lot of fun, way too short though, only took my roommate and I about 8 hrs between the two of us to beat it and neither of us are big gamers.
> 
> I hate playing online though, everyone is way too good for their own good



Too bad Battlefield 3 is much better...


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 10, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> The asst cheif apparently approved leave for the person that was supposed to teach PALS tomorrow.
> 
> Now I'm teaching PALS tomorrow.  Under ASHI, which I haven't ever done on my own.  And at least one of the medics coming hates me enough to hide from me at a social thing.  Literally, hide.
> 
> I'm so excited about tomorrow.



We called it the @ss....istant chief for a reason .


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 10, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> We called it the @ss....istant chief for a reason .



Awesome, huh?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 10, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Too bad Battlefield 3 is much better...



I tried it and wasn't a fan. The maps are too big, I spend the entire time running around trying to find someone who is willing to kill me :rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I tried it and wasn't a fan. The maps are too big, I spend the entire time running around trying to find someone who is willing to kill me :rofl:



It's not a fan of you 

I suppose I'll buy MW3 sometime this weekend, I just feel like it'll be exactly like MW2.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 10, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I suppose I'll buy MW3 sometime this weekend, I just feel like it'll be exactly like MW2.



Because it, like every CoD game, pretty much is a re-hash of prior iterations with a few new things.


Ditto with Battlefield.  (Hell, BF3s multiplayer is EXACTLY like Medal of Honors released a year ago, because it's made by the same team)




CoD is not a good game, it really isn't.  Yet it has its entertainment value, and since all my friends, and millions of other people, play it, I get it to play online too.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 10, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> .
> 
> And at least one of the medics coming hates me enough to hide from me at a social thing.  Literally, hide.
> 
> .



Might not be hate, might be fear


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Because it, like every CoD game, pretty much is a re-hash of prior iterations with a few new things.
> 
> 
> Ditto with Battlefield.  (Hell, BF3s multiplayer is EXACTLY like Medal of Honors released a year ago, because it's made by the same team)
> ...



I suppose that's all true...as long as it's better than Black Ops, I'll be happy. Personally, if I'm playing with friends I'll play Battlefield, but if I'm playing by myself, I'll usually throw in COD. That being said...EMTLife COD party?

EDIT: Yes, I'm that big of a nerd.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 10, 2011)

fast65 said:


> That being said...EMTLife COD party?
> 
> EDIT: Yes, I'm that big of a nerd.



I don't play COD, so.... EMTLife WOW party?

And don't worry, the rest of us are nerds too.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> I don't play COD, so.... EMTLife WOW party?
> 
> And don't worry, the rest of us are nerds too.



I don't play WoW


----------



## medic417 (Nov 10, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> And don't worry, the rest of us are nerds too.



Speak for yourself.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Speak for yourself.


The first step is acceptance


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 10, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Might not be hate, might be fear



Haha, it'll be fear after he sees that I scoff at people who lack social skills enough to HIDE from someone rather than be pleasant. 

Aiyiyi.  This guy is ruining my night, I tell ya.  I hope he's not really like that when he's forced to face me head on.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 10, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> I don't play COD, so.... EMTLife WOW party?
> 
> And don't worry, the rest of us are nerds too.



I'm a nerd, but I don't play computer games other than Words With Friends.  What does that make me, a lame nerd?


----------



## Sasha (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm a psuedo nerd. I like nerdy things like reading and video games and stuff like that...

But when it comes down to trouble shooting my plan is either

a) Turn it off and on. Wait to see if fixed. Turn it off and on. Wait to see if fixed. Turn it off and on, wait to see if fixed. Call Geek Squad or geeky friends.

or 

b) shake fist threateningly, imply it's mother is a wh0re:, and try to intimidate into working. Call Geek Squad or geeky friends.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm a psuedo nerd. I like nerdy things like reading and video games and stuff like that...
> 
> But when it comes down to trouble shooting my plan is either
> 
> ...



I didn't mean to intimate that I know how to trouble shoot.  The best trouble shooting I can be counted on to do is reboot or reset the router.  And that's only because my hubby won't come home sick from work just because I don't have internet access.

The nerve.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm all done packing! I am all packed! And I go on vacation in a week! I'm going to have them paint palm trees on my toes!!!!


----------



## medic417 (Nov 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm all done packing! I am all packed! And I go on vacation in a week! I'm going to have them paint palm trees on my toes!!!!



Why didn't you invite me?:unsure:


----------



## Sasha (Nov 10, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Why didn't you invite me?:unsure:



I did, your invite must have gotten lost in the e-mail!

I told you, psuedo nerd!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 10, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I suppose that's all true...as long as it's better than Black Ops, I'll be happy. Personally, if I'm playing with friends I'll play Battlefield, but if I'm playing by myself, I'll usually throw in COD. That being said...EMTLife COD party?
> 
> EDIT: Yes, I'm that big of a nerd.



I'm down, whats your gamertag? 

Fair warning: I suck at multiplayer, my kill to death ratio is like 0.45


----------



## fast65 (Nov 10, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I'm down, whats your gamertag?
> 
> Fair warning: I suck at multiplayer, my kill to death ratio is like 0.45



It's the same as my username here  It'll be a couple days before I get COD though


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 10, 2011)

For sure, I'm doing some hw right now but next time I hop online I'll send you an friend request.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 10, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I suppose that's all true...as long as it's better than Black Ops, I'll be happy. Personally, if I'm playing with friends I'll play Battlefield, but if I'm playing by myself, I'll usually throw in COD. That being said...EMTLife COD party?
> 
> EDIT: Yes, I'm that big of a nerd.



That big of a nerd? I'm going to the midnight release for Skyrim tonight. What does that make me?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 10, 2011)

What's Skyrim?

Can't tell you what you are until I know what we are dealing with here


----------



## fast65 (Nov 11, 2011)

NVRob said:


> For sure, I'm doing some hw right now but next time I hop online I'll send you an friend request.



Yay!


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 11, 2011)

NVRob said:


> What's Skyrim?
> 
> Can't tell you what you are until I know what we are dealing with here



[YOUTUBE]HPPF9eO5_6U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silver (Nov 11, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> [YOUTUBE]HPPF9eO5_6U[/YOUTUBE]



I'm so excited for Fedex to come tomorrow it isnt even funny.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 11, 2011)

silver said:


> I'm so excited for Fedex to come tomorrow it isnt even funny.



I'm doing the in store pick up at midnight. And I just got off a busy shift, no sleep for me, haha


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 11, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Too bad Battlefield 3 is much better...



AMEN to that!!!!

Flying jets FTW


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 11, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm doing the in store pick up at midnight. And I just got off a busy shift, no sleep for me, haha



nerd!  I think the old folks are grumpy and staying away tonight since they don't know what we are talking about 

I made a funny! :rofl:


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 11, 2011)

NVRob said:


> nerd!  I think the old folks are grumpy and staying away tonight since they don't know what we are talking about
> 
> I made a funny! :rofl:



And I always thought I was mature for my age :rofl:


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Nov 11, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Who just beat the Modern Warfare 3 Campaign? This guy.
> 
> Best part is, I'm not a huge fan of video games, but this game is a lot of fun, way too short though, only took my roommate and I about 8 hrs between the two of us to beat it and neither of us are big gamers.
> 
> I hate playing online though, everyone is way too good for their own good



Im getting the game in the AM... Im more of a campaign player than online... and it only took 8 hours? ugh I was hoping for more this time around. Was the campaign any good? Or was it alot of cinematics like black ops?


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Nov 11, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I suppose that's all true...as long as it's better than Black Ops, I'll be happy. Personally, if I'm playing with friends I'll play Battlefield, but if I'm playing by myself, I'll usually throw in COD. That being said...*EMTLife COD party?*
> EDIT: Yes, I'm that big of a nerd.



Hey, Im all for a EMTLife COD Party!!!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 11, 2011)

EMSDude54343 said:


> Im getting the game in the AM... Im more of a campaign player than online... and it only took 8 hours? ugh I was hoping for more this time around. Was the campaign any good? Or was it alot of cinematics like black ops?



It was pretty short, there was quite a bit of cinematics but I still enjoyed it. I think it went by fast because I left the difficulty at normal, if you turn it up I'm sure it would take longer. I went back and started from the beginning since I picked up where my roommate left off and realized he only played through 2 levels...definitely made me feel like a nerd h34r:

Personally if you like campaigns more than multiplayer I'd say try and rent it and see how you feel about it before you drop 60 bucks. The part I haven't messed with yet is the Special Ops, You can play solo, split screen or online and go through other missions outside of the campaign like 'survival' and what not. We rented it but I still might buy it, the online stuff is growing on me.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm all done packing! I am all packed! And I go on vacation in a week! I'm going to have them paint palm trees on my toes!!!!





medic417 said:


> Why didn't you invite me?:unsure:



I think it should be a rule, that if your going to brag about going on vacation to everyone, it should be a rule that you have to invite everyone on the forums!!
 Must be nice to be able to take a vacation, my agency is so understaffed that they have canceled my last three attempts to take a vacation. 

So where ya goin? Have fun!


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Nov 11, 2011)

NVRob said:


> It was pretty short, there was quite a bit of cinematics but I still enjoyed it. I think it went by fast because I left the difficulty at normal, if you turn it up I'm sure it would take longer. I went back and started from the beginning since I picked up where my roommate left off and realized he only played through 2 levels...definitely made me feel like a nerd h34r:
> 
> Personally if you like campaigns more than multiplayer I'd say try and rent it and see how you feel about it before you drop 60 bucks. The part I haven't messed with yet is the Special Ops, You can play solo, split screen or online and go through other missions outside of the campaign like 'survival' and what not. We rented it but I still might buy it, the online stuff is growing on me.



I do enjoy the online a bit, but I have a ps3 and since the network got hacked a few months ago I havent been online. I did enjoy MW2, but not so much the black ops campaign. I think I will take your advice and just rent it first, redbox in my area has it so thats only 2 bucks not 60. If I like it ill buy it for online then. 
I will admit I did break out MW2 to play the campaign again before getting MW3. 
Have you played Battlefield 3? Ive heard that campaign is good... havent been able to rent it


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Nov 11, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
LOVE IT!!! 
.... and sent to every nerd I know!!


----------



## Tigger (Nov 11, 2011)

There is not a number large enough to express how many more times EMTLife is interesting than the paper I am currently writing on gender roles within Arab families. So much procrastination right now...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 11, 2011)

I can't have this site open if I'm doing hw. It just doesn't work.

So I'm contemplating an online BS in Emergency Management once I'm done with school and get all settled in with a job. What say yee? Still trying to figure out why on earth I want to go get a degree right after finishing medic school 

Another note, who might be going to Vegas next summer to take a Rad/Nuc Responder Technition course, for free? This guy


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Nov 11, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I can't have this site open if I'm doing hw. It just doesn't work.
> 
> So I'm contemplating an online *BS in Emergency Management* once I'm done with school and get all settled in with a job. What say yee? Still trying to figure out why on earth I want to go get a degree right after finishing medic school
> 
> Another note, who might be going to Vegas next summer to take a Rad/Nuc Responder Technition course, for free? This guy



I was thinking about that, even came close to starting school for it... long story short, didnt happen. But I still want to,  American Public University online course looked pretty good. 

And how did you get that class for free?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 11, 2011)

It's federally funded for responders certified to the Rad/ Nuc Responder Operations level. I got the Ops level through my paramedic class as a bonus to our WMD stuff we are doing later on in class. 

It's not a sure thing but hopefully it works out. The problem is going to be timing with work and what not.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 11, 2011)

Lost my knife at work yesterday. Went to the knife store (an actual knife store because they give EMS, Police, Fire, and Military discounts) and I spent literally 3-4 hours inside the store looking at knifes.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Nov 11, 2011)

NVRob said:


> It's federally funded for responders certified to the Rad/ Nuc Responder Operations level. I got the Ops level through my paramedic class as a bonus to our WMD stuff we are doing later on in class.
> 
> It's not a sure thing but hopefully it works out. The problem is going to be timing with work and what not.



Im just plain hazmat ops level, my agency sends people out for that class, but pnly if they are on the hazmat team, and Iam not, was curious if it was like the FEMA IS-300 or -400 that you can take in anniston for free.  Good Luck, and have fun!
Our Hazmat Team Captian got stopped by the TSA on his way back when the residue that was still on him and a few of the other people they were with in the class, set off an alarm or two and theyhad to verify they were in the class. Its funnier when he tells the story but hopefully you get the drift.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 11, 2011)

So far this may be the perfect morning. I'm laying in bed, drinking coffee… My dog is curled up next to me. I don't have anything to do until CrossFit this afternoon. I am loving life!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 11, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> I'm laying in bed, drinking coffee… !



Dont choke! 

Heimlich! Log roll! Rescue breaths!


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 11, 2011)

anjel1030 said:


> dont choke!
> 
> Heimlich! Log roll! Rescue breaths!



c-spine!!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 11, 2011)

No tongue with those rescue breaths! That's bad form!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 11, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> No tongue with those rescue breaths! That's bad form!



Oh...my bad.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 11, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> No tongue with those rescue breaths! That's bad form!



But that's not how we learned it in Cathol ... oh...


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 11, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> But that's not how we learned it in Cathol ... oh...



Darth Ratzinger approves of your education.


----------



## FourLoko (Nov 11, 2011)

Currently ingesting coffee. Realize I start at 11 today and not 11:30. Feel the coffee drop off brewing then I better get my *** (clean) and in gear.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 11, 2011)

So I just turned down an opportunity with an excellent service because I wasn't sure there was enough, or as much, growth potential as at my current, not excellent (but trying) service. 

I sure as crap hope I was right...


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 11, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> So I just turned down an opportunity with an excellent service because I wasn't sure there was enough, or as much, growth potential as at my current, not excellent (but trying) service.
> 
> I sure as crap hope I was right...



Psh, you know where I stand on that! 


So... I hate people more so today than usual.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 11, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> So I just turned down an opportunity with an excellent service because I wasn't sure there was enough, or as much, growth potential as at my current, not excellent (but trying) service.
> 
> I sure as crap hope I was right...



Dare I ask which one it is?


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## fast65 (Nov 11, 2011)

So as soon as I walk in the door this morning I hear my unit getting dispatched out already...I feel as though it'll be another sleepless night.

BUT, the nurses have been telling the patients how adorable I am, not really sure why.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 11, 2011)

Because you are adorable lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 11, 2011)

fast65 said:


> BUT, the nurses have been telling the patients how adorable I am, not really sure why.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Anjel 

That's totally what they're thinking Rob...especially since all the older ones and not the super hot one


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 11, 2011)

First CrossFit workout completed. I already ache… I can't wait to see how I'm gonna feel tomorrow at work.


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 11, 2011)

New clothes, yay! I ish ready for winter.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 11, 2011)

Come on 1900. I really have nothing to do the rest of this shift and Im ready to head south for a special event.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 11, 2011)

Siiiiix daaaaaysss

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidey (Nov 11, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> First CrossFit workout completed. I already ache… I can't wait to see how I'm gonna feel tomorrow at work.



Trust me, it will suck. But it is worth it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 11, 2011)

Aidey said:


> Trust me, it will suck. But it is worth it.



Anything worth doing usually has some pain along with it, right?

It's been something I've wanted to do for a long time. I finally got motivated enough to do it today… And I know I'm going to pay for it tomorrow. But, I'm not going to quit… That is simply not in my makeup.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm listening to my roommate and his da argue about the taxation or lack thereof of mining operations in Nevada. Someone save me 

Give me a gun to either shut them up or put myself out of my misery h34r:


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 11, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I'm listening to my roommate and his da argue about the taxation or lack thereof of mining operations in Nevada. Someone save me
> 
> Give me a gun to either shut them up or put myself out of my misery h34r:



Ear plugs would be much less painful... Albeit much less gratifying


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 12, 2011)

I thought about that. But I am really enjoying watching The Pacific on HBO right meow so earplugs would solve one problem but create another.

I'm all for a good _educated_ discussion, but when my roommate is a mining engineer student in his senior year who knows a thing or two about what he's talking about and his dad resorts to increasing his volume when he gets backed into a corner I get agitated.

edit: I might catch a point for this but I can't resist, sorry to all the Penn State fans out there. Post to facebook by a friend who used to be a member here:



> An old woman interested in young men is a Cougar. Does that make an old man interested in young boys a Nittany Lion?



h34r:


----------



## fast65 (Nov 12, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I thought about that. But I am really enjoying watching The Pacific on HBO right meow so earplugs would solve one problem but create another.
> 
> I'm all for a good _educated_ discussion, but when my roommate is a mining engineer student in his senior year who knows a thing or two about what he's talking about and his dad resorts to increasing his volume when he gets backed into a corner I get agitated.
> 
> ...



I lol'd at that last part 

I told you Rob, come ride with me for the last of my 24 an it will solve both of our problems...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 12, 2011)

The argument has developed into the violence of the middle east, college boxing and us drinking tequila...wish me luck!


"Strap your helmet on soldier we're goin' to war!"


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 12, 2011)

NVRob said:


> and us drinking tequila...wish me luck!



one tequilla, two tequilla, three tequilla, floor :beerchug:


----------



## cynikalkat (Nov 12, 2011)

*crossfit*

I've heard of Crossfit before and had to google it again. Wow. Go you n7lxi! 

i wonder if anyone around here does that...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 12, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> I've heard of Crossfit before and had to google it again. Wow. Go you n7lxi!
> 
> i wonder if anyone around here does that...



The guys at my old fire station were big CFers. I finally decided to try it. I need to build strength, core and endurance or I'm going to wind up going out on disability. Being an out of shape 41 year old medic isnt an option... So, no better time than the present.


----------



## Steam Engine (Nov 12, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> I've heard of Crossfit before and had to google it again. Wow. Go you n7lxi!
> 
> i wonder if anyone around here does that...



It's pretty popular with police / fire / EMS folks


----------



## Steam Engine (Nov 12, 2011)

...and as I meant to say before hitting send, has had a lot of affiliate gyms opening up recently.


----------



## cynikalkat (Nov 12, 2011)

Steam Engine said:


> It's pretty popular with police / fire / EMS folks


 

yah,i _have_ heard of it. I can't see if anyone on cape does it b/c the website keeps freezing. OH WELL. I have to wait to do it anyway.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 12, 2011)

I have to sweet talk my pug to get her to come in from the yard.

"oh come on Lucy. Whose a pretty pug? Come in pretty girl. Sweet pretty Lucy"

There is something wrong with this.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 12, 2011)

Hotel had a 103.1 degree temperature last night. Felt crappy all day at work, and decided to take it at the end of the shift. Had a productive bought for about a month now on top of it.

Fever is now settled at 99. Go figure. A liter of NS, and tylenol/motrin combo do wonders.

Weird thing was I didn't feel "bad" I could move, eat (though I had no appetite), and drink no problem. Just felt sort of..... disconnected? from everything. That must be what drugs feel like. :lol:


----------



## Anjel (Nov 12, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Hotel had a 103.1 degree temperature last night. Felt crappy all day at work, and decided to take it at the end of the shift. Had a productive bought for about a month now on top of it.
> 
> Fever is now settled at 99. Go figure. A liter of NS, and tylenol/motrin combo do wonders.
> 
> Weird thing was I didn't feel "bad" I could move, eat (though I had no appetite), and drink no problem. Just felt sort of..... disconnected? from everything. That must be what drugs feel like. :lol:



Maybe one should go home with a 103 degree fever lol


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 12, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Maybe one should go home with a 103 degree fever lol



They were nice and let me switch my shift today for a night shift. Still called and asked them to page it out. Do you know if they did or not? the 6p shift.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 12, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> They were nice and let me switch my shift today for a night shift. Still called and asked them to page it out. Do you know if they did or not? the 6p shift.




Nope I didnt get anything.


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 12, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Nope I didnt get anything.



Grumble grumble grumble. 

I'll have to call the supervisor and see if they can re-page it.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 12, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Grumble grumble grumble.
> 
> I'll have to call the supervisor and see if they can re-page it.



Still nothing


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 12, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I have to sweet talk my pug to get her to come in from the yard.
> 
> "oh come on Lucy. Whose a pretty pug? Come in pretty girl. Sweet pretty Lucy"
> 
> ...


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 12, 2011)

Don't kneel on wet astroturf


----------



## Anjel (Nov 12, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Don't kneel on wet astroturf



Why?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm guessing it makes your knees wet?


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 12, 2011)

Got a letter from a collections agency today saying I owe a $260 surcharge for no insurance, per Texas DPS.  I have insurance.  I've had continuous car insurance since I was 16.


Some poor telephone customer rep is getting a very very very angry call this week.  And boy, do I have quite a bit of pent up anger to let loose.  I hope I make him cry.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 12, 2011)

Shouldn't you be yelling at the Texas DPS and not the collection agency? The collection agency can't do anything for you.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 12, 2011)

I've been having chest pain all day.

Per WebMD, I think I'm having a stress induced MI.

Someone send a hot medic to apply my 12 lead. Please and thanks.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 12, 2011)

Lets go Wolf Pack! Make that plane ride home for Hawaii even longer.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 12, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Shouldn't you be yelling at the Texas DPS and not the collection agency? The collection agency can't do anything for you.



Nope, see, if I yell at Texas DPS, they'll tell the troopers and I'll get tickets.  I don't want tickets.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 12, 2011)

Got MW3 today for playstation x)


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 12, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Nope, see, if I yell at Texas DPS, they'll tell the troopers and I'll get tickets.  I don't want tickets.




So you'll yell at the people who can't, nor have any reason to, discharge your debt?


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 12, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I've been having chest pain all day.
> 
> Per WebMD, I think I'm having a stress induced MI.
> 
> Someone send a hot medic to apply my 12 lead. Please and thanks.



Fire dept sound ok?


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 13, 2011)

Back on the ambulance for the first time since mid September tomorrow... finally.  


FTO time, so hopefully my FTO (and his EMT) is(are) cool.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 13, 2011)

I need to stop watching Nevada football. It's not good for my blood pressure.

#gonnahaveananeurysmiftheykeepfumblingthefootball


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Why?





NVRob said:


> I'm guessing it makes your knees wet?




Especially uncomfortable when you're going to be standing in cold, heavy wind for 5 more hours afterwards


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 13, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Especially uncomfortable when you're going to be standing in cold, heavy wind for 5 more hours afterwards



So which game did you get paid to watch? 


UNR with the fake field goal for 6! Atta way boys!


----------



## Sasha (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm so hungry.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 13, 2011)

NVRob said:


> So which game did you get paid to watch?
> 
> 
> UNR with the fake field goal for 6! Atta way boys!



A youth football tourney. All but two of the kickoffs I've seen working these were onside. These wee ones can't kick anything else :rofl:


----------



## Sasha (Nov 13, 2011)

I know I need to get out of EMS when I wanna smack my pt in the face.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 13, 2011)

It's been a good weekend for sports! UNR beat Hawaii, Denver beat KC and the 9ers beat the Giants! I love it!

I do have one gripe, the Sharks got wiped by Phoenix


----------



## Anjel (Nov 13, 2011)

My life sucks, and I am doomed to be a basic forever.


----------



## Everett (Nov 13, 2011)

Math has failed me yet again which will ultmately prevent me from advaincing myself as a provider. FML!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 13, 2011)

Everett said:


> Math has failed me yet again which will ultmately prevent me from advaincing myself as a provider. FML!



Numbers suck. I count one, two, three, many, lots.


----------



## Everett (Nov 13, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Numbers suck. I count one, two, three, many, lots.



That they do!

Who needs math? 

Its not like I'm gonna sit there and ask my patent, okay sir, before I place this tube down your throat to breath for you, answer me this one question:

If you equal (y) and the diameter and length of this tube equals (x) what is the sum of the the value of (y)?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 13, 2011)

Everett said:


> That they do!
> 
> Who needs math?
> 
> ...



"scratches head"......me use yellow tube.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Everett (Nov 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>



I knew I was going to problem with you.

-_-;


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 14, 2011)

Everett said:


> That they do!
> 
> Who needs math?
> 
> ...



Perhaps not...but it is important when
you go to calculate the dosages of your RSI drugs and set up your ventilator...


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]mghhLqu31cQ[/YOUTUBE]


....Whaaaaaaat?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 14, 2011)

I thing I just had a meme-gasm.


----------



## exodus (Nov 14, 2011)

True <3 is like sex. Sometimes it's amazing, sometimes it sucks, but in the end, it's just two people laying there.

I made that up on my own and don't judge. I'm sick right now and delirious.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I thing I just had a meme-gasm.



I'm somewhat saddened that there were only two or three I didn't understand in there.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 14, 2011)

exodus said:


> True <3 is like sex. Sometimes it's amazing, sometimes it sucks, but in the end, it's just two people laying there.
> 
> I made that up on my own and don't judge. I'm sick right now and delirious.



Getting friendly with the patients? That's what I call good patient care :rofl:


----------



## exodus (Nov 14, 2011)

firefite said:


> getting friendly with the patients? That's what i call good patient care :rofl:



xd


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 14, 2011)

exodus said:


> xd



Are you still in your FTO time?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 14, 2011)

I love not being able to sleep before 0100. not.


----------



## exodus (Nov 14, 2011)

firefite said:


> Are you still in your FTO time?



Nope, finished FTO on 19th, first ALS shift was that night and I'm working 405 tomorrow, er today.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 14, 2011)

Why must I be so gullible when it comes to overtime?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a student every day this week. 

Normally thats cool. I like students. 

But This semester they are especially dumb lol


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 14, 2011)

Anybody have MW3 for PS3? I finally folded and bought it


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 14, 2011)

I have it for the 360, I don't think they are compatible online though...


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 14, 2011)

No, I don't think so  Way to go...


----------



## fast65 (Nov 14, 2011)

I suppose I probably should run out and get MW3 for my xbox...but that's like 20 minute drive h34r:


----------



## silver (Nov 14, 2011)

Its all about skyrim btw. Forever alone, offline.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 14, 2011)

silver said:


> Its all about skyrim btw. Forever alone, offline.



...28 hours already. Haven't even touched the main story. We can be alone together :rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 14, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I suppose I probably should run out and get MW3 for my xbox...but that's like 20 minute drive h34r:



I'm a high enough level to go from doing decent to getting bent over by all the ridiculously good people. It's pretty annoying.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 14, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I'm a high enough level to go from doing decent to getting bent over by all the ridiculously good people. It's pretty annoying.



That's why BF3 is the superior game


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 14, 2011)

fast65 said:


> That's why BF3 is the superior game



No, I was never decent at that game. At least with MW3 I can cling to hope haha.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 14, 2011)

NVRob said:


> No, I was never decent at that game. At least with MW3 I can cling to hope haha.



Lies!


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 14, 2011)

fast65 said:


> That's why BF3 is the superior game



Pfft. BF3 is for the birds.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 14, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Pfft. BF3 is for the birds.



Yeah...awesome birds like a hawk or an EAAAGGGLLLEEE


----------



## silver (Nov 14, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> ...28 hours already. Haven't even touched the main story. We can be alone together :rofl:



It is so much fun! I've played mostly quests, but Im going to start spending more time refining some of the other skills like alchemy.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Nov 14, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Anybody have MW3 for PS3? I finally folded and bought it



I've got it. What's your handle?


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 14, 2011)

saskvolunteer said:


> I've got it. What's your handle?



SAFireMedic I think; I'll double check when I get home tomorrow


----------



## saskvolunteer (Nov 14, 2011)

Roger that


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 14, 2011)

So who else is ready for some professional basketball?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So who else is ready for some professional basketball?



Not me. 

I fully support the lockout. The longer it lasts the more I get to watch hockey without fighting over the remote with my roommates seeing as they love basketball and I'm not a huge fan.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 14, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Not me.
> 
> I fully support the lockout. The longer it lasts the more I get to watch hockey without fighting over the remote with my roommates seeing as they love basketball and I'm not a huge fan.



Sorry, I can't support greedy people whining and moaning to be more greedy.  Basketball, football, whatever.  If you get paid over $100,000 to play a game, be thankful, shut up, and demand that jobs that ACTUALLY matter get paid more.


----------



## silver (Nov 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So who else is ready for some professional basketball?



¡Viva el hockey!


----------



## fast65 (Nov 14, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Sorry, I can't support greedy people whining and moaning to be more greedy.  Basketball, football, whatever.  If you get paid over $100,000 to play a game, be thankful, shut up, and demand that jobs that ACTUALLY matter get paid more.



I find it to be sadder that all the people that worked at the games have lost their jobs because a bunch of pre-Madonas think they need paid another million dollars a year. I mean hell, the company that owns ours had to lay off a good amount of people because a huge part of their business was doing standby for NBA games.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 14, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I find it to be sadder that all the people that worked at the games have lost their jobs because a bunch of pre-Madonas think they need paid another million dollars a year. I mean hell, the company that owns ours had to lay off a good amount of people because a huge part of their business was doing standby for NBA games.



I think this is the best outlook on the issue. It's unfortunate that they don't realize the effects of their actions on other people.

I'm with silver though


----------



## Anjel (Nov 14, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I find it to be sadder



*more sad


----------



## Anjel (Nov 14, 2011)

Me to student: hey can you do me a favor and get a BP on that pt.

Student: Isn't that your job? 

Grrr.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Me to student: hey can you do me a favor and get a BP on that pt.
> 
> Student: Isn't that your job?
> 
> Grrr.



Did you smack them, or leave them at the scene?!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Me to student: hey can you do me a favor and get a BP on that pt.
> 
> Student: Isn't that your job?
> 
> Grrr.



If that happened to someone in our service a supervisor would be coming to take that student back to the garage for the night and they would lose their option to complete their rides with us.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 14, 2011)

A conversation I just had with my roommate (RM) who loves basketball. 

Me: Good news. There's going to be tons for free space on Tivo this year.

RM: Why?

Me: Because there's going to be no NBA. 

RM: [checks computer] DAMN YOU FISHER.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 15, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Did you smack them, or leave them at the scene?!



I said I could arrange for her clinical to end right there. And she apologized and said that she thought I was being sarcastic asking her to do that.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> *more sad



I had originally typed that, but figured "screw it, this will sound better." 

Good news though, after you get that BP you can add grammar policing to your list of duties 

EDIT: I mean that with the utmost love


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 15, 2011)

While we're on spelling and grammar patrol...it's "prima donna", named after the demanding ways of opera leads .


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I had originally typed that, but figured "screw it, this will sound better."
> 
> Good news though, after you get that BP you can add grammar policing to your list of duties
> 
> EDIT: I mean that with the utmost love



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Nov 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> While we're on spelling and grammar patrol...it's "prima donna", named after the demanding ways of opera leads .



I take a couple day hiatus and nobody likes me anymore...or still 

I'm still recovering from Friday night, I need a little buffer zone...


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 15, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I take a couple day hiatus and nobody likes me anymore...or still
> 
> I'm still recovering from Friday night, I need a little buffer zone...



You were gone?


----------



## fast65 (Nov 15, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> You were gone?



Yes, I think so? Quite honestly, I'm not sure.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 15, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Yes, I think so? Quite honestly, I'm not sure.



I missed you!


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 15, 2011)

Time for another call to Time Warner about our cable. They had to rerun all of the lines for our house. Dude finished and left 2 piles of sawdust from redoing the outlets along with a new signal amplifier that I know nothing about. And it's up to me to seal the new holes drilled in the outside walls. 

This should be worth a nice credit. 

Come on AT&T, make UVerse available in our hood. The crackheads in Camelot have it. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Me to student: hey can you do me a favor and get a BP on that pt.
> 
> Student: Isn't that your job?
> 
> Grrr.



... Correct response: I have my license; I know how to take a blood pressure. You're the student here. Part of my job today is to make sure you know what you're doing. 

And if they still give you a hard time: fail 'em :lol:


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 15, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Come on AT&T, make UVerse available in our hood. The crackheads in Camelot have it.



LMAO!!! Don't hate on my old hood!  

I hear ya. Really wish I would've gone with Uverse when I had the chance, TW makes me punch babies.

Edit to clarify: I never lived in that :censored::censored::censored::censored: hole.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 15, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> LMAO!!! Don't hate on my old hood!
> 
> I hear ya. Really wish I would've gone with Uverse when I had the chance, TW makes me punch babies.
> 
> Edit to clarify: I never lived in that :censored::censored::censored::censored: hole.



U Verse rocks. Oh and the TW tech dropped my LED DCell mag lite down into the wall from the attic. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## fast65 (Nov 15, 2011)

So far this morning I've gotten pulled over on my way to work, grabbed some coffee and breakfast, and thn drove to one of my coworkers house to wake him up for his shift...I feel like I've accomplished quite a bit today.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 15, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> U Verse rocks. Oh and the TW tech dropped my LED DCell mag lite down into the wall from the attic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



Good thing it was just a mag lite then


----------



## Sasha (Nov 15, 2011)

Target target target. I wanna go to target.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Target target target. I wanna go to target.



Home of over priced under quality merchandise, plus weird clothes.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 15, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Home of over priced under quality merchandise, plus weird clothes.



I LOVE TARGET!!!!!

Their clothes aren't weird, they're super adorable.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 15, 2011)

:wacko::wacko::wacko:





Sasha said:


> I LOVE TARGET!!!!!
> 
> Their clothes aren't weird, they're super adorable.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 15, 2011)

Target is way overpriced


----------



## medic417 (Nov 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Target is way overpriced



I've got an ideal lets all pick on Sasha.:rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Nov 15, 2011)

medic417 said:


> I've got an ideal lets all pick on Sasha.:rofl:



I feel like Sasha will punch me in the face and then stab me with my own glasses if I pick on her.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 15, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I feel like Sasha will punch me in the face and then stab me with my own glasses if I pick on her.



It would be a kidney punch.

And then I'd steal your lunch money.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It would be a kidney punch.
> 
> And then I'd steal your lunch money.



Boy, if I had a dollar for every time that's happened...well Sasha would actually have that money


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 15, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I feel like Sasha will punch me in the face and then stab me with my own glasses if I pick on her.




She's scrappy like that.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 15, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Boy, if I had a dollar for every time that's happened...well Sasha would actually have that money



Cool so Sasha is buying me lunch with your money.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 15, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Cool so Sasha is buying me lunch with your money.



So in essence, I'm buying you lunch. You're welcome.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 15, 2011)

fast65 said:


> So in essence, I'm buying you lunch. You're welcome.



Nope Sasha bought lunch. It was her money she earned it even if it was by beating you up. :rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Nov 15, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Nope Sasha bought lunch. It was her money she earned it even if it was by beating you up. :rofl:



http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=91wwMVyzqSA


----------



## medic417 (Nov 15, 2011)

fast65 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=91wwMVyzqSA



:unsure: Just shows list of videos.:unsure:  Did Sasha hit you so hard you are having trouble posting?h34r:


----------



## fast65 (Nov 15, 2011)

medic417 said:


> :unsure: Just shows list of videos.:unsure:  Did Sasha hit you so hard you are having trouble posting?h34r:



Dammit 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91wwMVyzqSA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 15, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Good thing it was just a mag lite then



You know at least it was the Mag Lite. He asked to borrow a light and I started to hand over 2 nicer ones and thought better of it. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi all!

I'm new, thought I'd post my first post in this thread.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 15, 2011)

medicnick83 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm new, thought I'd post my first post in this thread.



Welcome. Why not post a hello in the "official EMTLife welcome thread" and tell us about yourself?


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 15, 2011)

I worked 3 out of the last 5 24 hour shifts, and now, 12 hours after I'm off, they've got a working fire.  800 yards from where I sit, alone with all my kids.  

I am itching to hurry up and get a fire, and it is just never going to happen, lol.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 15, 2011)

Any Texas peoples going to the Texas EMS Conference in Austin this weekend/next week?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 15, 2011)

I almost killed a classmate today. He was a combative patient, ETOH + head injury. Kept ripping the BP cuff off, ok that's fine, but when you rip it off repeatedly and throw it at my face multiple times that's where I draw the line. Secondly, if I'm the lead provider and your my partner don't try to walk all over me, sure your 34 and I'm 22 but I don't care, I'm in charge, it's my call, sit down, shut up and do what I ask you to do, if I want your opinion I'll ask for it.

/rant


----------



## Sasha (Nov 15, 2011)

Get used to it. I'm usually the younger one and lots of older partners have trouble taking direction from someone less than half their age.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Get used to it. I'm usually the younger one and lots of older partners have trouble taking direction from someone less than half their age.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Been there done this. Even more fun as the manager of someone that could be my parent age wise..Even if I do have 3-4 times the experience.

I freaking hate ring back tones. I really just wanna hear a phone ring not some stupid song that fits whatever you mood happens be or is supposed to send some message to an ex.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 15, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> I freaking hate ring back tones. I really just wanna hear a phone ring not some stupid song that fits whatever you mood happens be or is supposed to send some message to an ex.


I'll take it a step farther and say that if your over the age of 24 and have music as your ringtone you need to evaluate your maturity level...


----------



## Sasha (Nov 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I'll take it a step farther and say that if your over the age of 24 and have music as your ringtone you need to evaluate your maturity level...



How is music immature?

Thank god I'm still 23. My ringtone is currently deck the halls.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Flightorbust (Nov 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I'll take it a step farther and say that if your over the age of 24 and have music as your ringtone you need to evaluate your maturity level...



Im 28 and I have music as my ringtone. Its also Buckcherry- crazy :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: for anybody at work. I guess part of it has to do with the fact that I work as a dj right now and when Im doing any kind of clinical I set it to vibrate.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 15, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Any Texas peoples going to the Texas EMS Conference in Austin this weekend/next week?



My hubby is headed down there.  It's the one and only "business trip" the citizens of the Commonwealth of Northern Virginia send him on.  And I think it's funded by a vendor.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 15, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Any Texas peoples going to the Texas EMS Conference in Austin this weekend/next week?



A lot of my coworkers will be there, sadly I won't be making it this year though


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ringback. Not ring tone. When you call someone and instead of the normal phone sound while you're waiting for them to pick up out hear a song


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 15, 2011)

Nope, I say ringtone too. Or if you insist on having them, at least put the flipping phone on silent. Nothing like having some dumbarses phone start blaring "Closer" by NIN while picking up Nana for her doctor's appointment.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lhesv_tj3w0&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

Some of my kids, being totally annoying, hillarious goofballs.  Stick around for the whole time, the punch line is in the last 30 seconds.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 15, 2011)

No, usal, the caller hears it. Over the line. Not emitted from the actual phone


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 15, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> No, usal, the caller hears it. Over the line. Not emitted from the actual phone



Yes, I understand. I was merely stating my distaste extends to ringtones as well as ring backs.

Looking back I didn't really acknowledge that out-loud lol.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 15, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Some of my kids, being totally annoying, hillarious goofballs.  Stick around for the whole time, the punch line is in the last 30 seconds.


Edit: never mind... I need to finish watching before going off half-cocked.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 15, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> No, usal, the caller hears it. Over the line. Not emitted from the actual phone



Just a guess, but I think he got that point and just extended it to music ringtones as well. 

I have a music ringtone but idk the last time I heard it, my phone is always on vibrate.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 15, 2011)

NVRob said:


> my phone is always on vibrate.



Oh really?

I am so bored, 12 hours and I haven't run a single call


----------



## Anjel (Nov 15, 2011)

Anjel is going to download christmas music as my ringtone and BACK!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 15, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Oh really?



*waits for inevitable joke*


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2011)

NVRob said:


> *waits for inevitable joke*



I thought it was called pleasure mode.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 15, 2011)

NVRob said:


> *waits for inevitable joke*



I figured I would just imply something and then others do the work


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2011)

Got to tackle a 5150 patient and give a homeless man "urban outdoors man" a bottle of cold water and a nice size lunch for his birthday. All in all it's been a pretty good day.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 16, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Nope, I say ringtone too. Or if you insist on having them, at least put the flipping phone on silent. Nothing like having some dumbarses phone start blaring "Closer" by NIN while picking up Nana for her doctor's appointment.



Thus why we are supposed to have personal phones on vibrate while on duty.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 16, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> My hubby is headed down there.  It's the one and only "business trip" the citizens of the Commonwealth of Northern Virginia send him on.  And I think it's funded by a vendor.



Hmm. Which vendor? Im not going to any of the sessions as I dont have time this year. I do plan on going thru the exhibition hall to look at all the toys.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 16, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14LpxQWDlAg[/youtube]


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 16, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lhesv_tj3w0&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Some of my kids, being totally annoying, hillarious goofballs.  Stick around for the whole time, the punch line is in the last 30 seconds.



I'm confused was this supposed to be punishment lol I don't think they get it.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Anjel is going to download christmas music as my ringtone and BACK!



Haha. Mine is deck the halls. It rang Monday and my partner stared at me for a moment and then was like "OH COME ON!!! Really?! It's not even THANKSGIVING!!!!!"

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm sitting in bed eating the rest of my cold stone and watching the nanny because I can't sleep. Yay. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2011)

Isn't it like 0400 there?


----------



## dl1245 (Nov 16, 2011)

Jerry Sandusky's autobiography is called 'touched', look it up on amazon.com


----------



## Sasha (Nov 16, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Isn't it like 0400 there?



Perhaps.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2011)

Just found out my good buddy in SF just got out of the hospital. 2 stab wounds to the chest over a stupid disagreement in a bar. 2 chest tubes and 2 hemopnuemos later he's up and moving, thank goodness. Makes me stop and think about how precious life. We deal with it every day but it always hits harder when it hits close to home.

To everyone here that ever goes out, please be careful. People in our world are idiots and take petty disagreements way too far.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your friend, but glad to hear he's recovering nicely.

I'm emptying out piggy bank.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 16, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Just found out my good buddy in SF just got out of the hospital. 2 stab wounds to the chest over a stupid disagreement in a bar. 2 chest tubes and 2 hemopnuemos later he's up and moving, thank goodness. Makes me stop and think about how precious life. We deal with it every day but it always hits harder when it hits close to home.
> 
> To everyone here that ever goes out, please be careful. People in our world are idiots and take petty disagreements way too far.



So glad he is doing better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   !


----------



## fast65 (Nov 16, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Just found out my good buddy in SF just got out of the hospital. 2 stab wounds to the chest over a stupid disagreement in a bar. 2 chest tubes and 2 hemopnuemos later he's up and moving, thank goodness. Makes me stop and think about how precious life. We deal with it every day but it always hits harder when it hits close to home.
> 
> To everyone here that ever goes out, please be careful. People in our world are idiots and take petty disagreements way too far.



I'm really glad that your friend is doing ok Robby 

I love 4 am code 3 transfers to Emanuel...just in time to hit rush hour on the way back :/


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 16, 2011)

Came up on an auto vs bicycle today. When ALS showed up the medic said he would kill to have someone like me as a partner.

Then I got an email from my boss at my stand by job telling me that the field I worked the last three weeks at loves me and wants me back next season.

Is it self-esteem boost day or what?


----------



## Sasha (Nov 16, 2011)

I hate couponers

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 16, 2011)

Something has gone terribly wrong when LE is on scene for every single one of your calls during a BLS IFT shift in San Diego


----------



## Anjel (Nov 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I hate couponers
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Why?


----------



## Sasha (Nov 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Why?



Because they hold up the line fooooreeeeevvveeeer while they get their million coupons scanned in.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 16, 2011)

I dont hold up the line and almost always go to u-scan.

You should say... "I hate inconsiderate couponers"


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2011)

Who might have scored a volly fire job? This guy! Only thing holding me back is no FF1. They don't have a training budget until January but the chief is hoping that he can get me on-board as medical only until then, just have to go through the proper channels.


----------



## Flightorbust (Nov 16, 2011)

nice. Congrats man


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks man. Hopefully they will let me do medical only until they get their training budget sorted out. Nice part is the station is literally right down the street from my house.


----------



## Flightorbust (Nov 16, 2011)

nice. That always helps. Can you take it through your local college and have them pay ya back for it. Then it gives you credits, maybe have fasfa pay it and then have that money in your pocket?


----------



## Aidey (Nov 16, 2011)

Most epically stupid conversation ever. 

Background: I noticed early in our shift we were out of large gloves, which my partner wears. This discussion happened at the very end of our shift. 

Me: I don't know what it is you do at the beginning of the shift*, but making sure you have gloves should probably be part of it. 
Partner: It doesn't matter that much, I can fit into mediums if I have to. 
Me: That isn't the point, the point is you need to make sure things like that are taken care of.
Partner: Well I couldn't find any in the supply room.
Me: What about the 6 cases of them sitting outside the supply room door?**
Partner: I didn't notice them.
Me: Why not? 
Partner: Why would I? I couldn't find any in the supply room so I figured we didn't have any. 
Me: Just because you can't find them, doesn't mean they don't exist.
Partner: Well, maybe they don't exist until someone finds them.
Me:....It is part of your job to make sure you can find the things you need even if they aren't where you expect them to do. 
Partner: Mumble mumble
Me: If you aren't going to put the effort in to find something, you at least need to tell me it is missing.

At that point I walked out. I don't know how I kept my temper after that philosophical BS. 

*I always find him sitting in the amb, and it is never appears that he has actually done anything to the bus. 

** You literally have to walk around them to open the door. It is were overflow supplies have sat for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2011)

Aidey: How does your partner still have a job?



Flightorbust said:


> nice. That always helps. Can you take it through your local college and have them pay ya back for it. Then it gives you credits, maybe have fasfa pay it and then have that money in your pocket?



Meh I'd have to do the full academy which I don't have the time to do. 

Suppression isn't my main interest, although I'm not opposed to it *if they are practicing good medicine.* It would be a job with better pay and more opportunities for vertical movement and most FD's call volume are medical anyways. I love the medicine but if I can get my FF1 through a volly agency I might as well take it. Plus I bet if I were lucky enough to get an interview with a career dept and told them I preferred working on the box they would be more inclined to hire me and send me through their own academy, since most if not all do anyways. 

I'm gonna get ripped for this from my post about FD based EMS in that other thread.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 16, 2011)

For the first time today I transported someone on propofol that didn't wake up and come unglued halfway through the trip.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 16, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> For the first time today I transported someone on propofol that didn't wake up and come unglued halfway through the trip.



Dr. Murray approves!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2011)

I was under the impression propofol was a great sedative. Is it too much outside stimulation during transport that blows it?

Another thing, during a scenario today my patient stated they had a hx of HTN and took an unknown med so I asked if they knew if it ended in olol, pril, sartan. My instructor had to do a complete reboot when I asked, then commended me on an out of the box question  Other than that, it was a long freaking day. I may or may not have killed my "patient" who had an inferior MI with RVI and I didn't do a right sided 12-lead and gave nitro...oops. I'll never forget that one again.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 16, 2011)

Next time also shoot for Revatio in case it's pulmonary HTN.



NVRob said:


> I was under the impression propofol was a great sedative.



From what I remember from the Jackson trial (I know, absolutely awesome  source), propofol has a rather short half-life, which without further  information, may be the issue.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 16, 2011)

Why double post... why?


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 16, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I was under the impression propofol was a great sedative. Is it too much outside stimulation during transport that blows it?


It's a great sedative in a quiet ICU. Under a rotor disk, however (my only previous experience) I had a patient literally sit up and look at me. My other prior experience with it was similar if not quite as extreme. You can titrate it up, sure. Right on into hypotension. A midaz/fent combo was much more sure, but receivings didn't like that though cause they couldn't turn it off and get a neuro exam (even though they were going to effing CT right away :angry



NVRob said:


> Another thing, during a scenario today my patient stated they had a hx of HTN and took an unknown med so I asked if they knew if it ended in olol, pril, sartan. My instructor had to do a complete reboot when I asked, then commended me on an out of the box question  Other than that, it was a long freaking day. I may or may not have killed my "patient" who had an inferior MI with RVI and I didn't do a right sided 12-lead and gave nitro...oops. I'll never forget that one again.


Cool thinking on the question.

Ehhh, pour on the fluids, it's probably transient anyway .


----------



## fast65 (Nov 16, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> For the first time today I transported someone on propofol that didn't wake up and come unglued halfway through the trip.



That can't be possible, you checked a pulse, right?


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 16, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I may or may not have killed my "patient" who had an inferior MI with RVI and I didn't do a right sided 12-lead and gave nitro...oops. I'll never forget that one again.



Give all the nitro you want to an inferior infarct without fear... just do it smartly.  Don't let some old hag tell you "NEVER GIVE NITRO TO INFERIOR MIS!  THEY MIGHT BE RVI!"  Give your bolus of fluids, assess, and go from there.


It's akin to someone saying "Don't give pain meds to abdominal pain"  Old school 'thinking' (or lack thereof)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Ehhh, pour on the fluids, it's probably transient anyway .



Yea, they didn't even let it go that far. Pt went AAO -> PEA -> Asystole real quick. His scenario was designed for us to catch the inferior MI and do a right side 12er and hold the nitro. If we missed it he was proving a point to us.

It was dispatched as an MVA though, and I picked up on the MVA being secondary to a medical problem  Ok, I'm going to stop inflating my ego bubble haha. Sorry, needed some self restoration after my "psyc" patient who turned out to be in SVT @ 290 bpm and I gave haldol even though I didn't have a set of vitals. I'll give it to my classmate though, he did a damn good job of playing a patient with cerebral hypoxia. He was bat :censored::censored::censored::censored: crazy babbling on about chickens, birds eating him, snakes, pigs, cows and what not haha.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Nov 16, 2011)

I just read the first twenty pages of the PROTECT-IP act, and I am appalled it made it this far already.


----------



## Youngin (Nov 17, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> I just read the first twenty pages of the PROTECT-IP act, and I am appalled it made it this far already.



You'd think Congress would have better things to waste their time on...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 17, 2011)

Looking into EMT-I or AEMT classes. It would be a waste of money due to the fact that they are not used at all in my county. But it would give me a more in depth knowledge and training for me to use at the Basic level.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm leaving on a boat today!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm leaving on a boat today!
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8F3UE9qFsg&ob=av2e


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2011)

NVRob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8F3UE9qFsg&ob=av2e




Really... the censored version? Really?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 17, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Really... the censored version? Really?



haha its the best quality video and the first one that popped up.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 17, 2011)

firefite said:


> Looking into EMT-I or AEMT classes. It would be a waste of money due to the fact that they are not used at all in my county. But it would give me a more in depth knowledge and training for me to use at the Basic level.



Why not just go to medic?


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 17, 2011)

firefite said:


> Looking into EMT-I or AEMT classes. It would be a waste of money due to the fact that they are not used at all in my county. But it would give me a more in depth knowledge and training for me to use at the Basic level.



Actually, AEMT / Intermediate hardly goes much deeper than the EMT level and focuses mainly on the skills aspect, and certain 'depth' that goes with some medications and fluids.


Get yer medic!


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 17, 2011)

I think dispatch has some kind of alarm that goes off when I'm just about to fall asleep. It seems like I get a call whenever that happens.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 17, 2011)

Dammit, right when I wake up my roommate asks me to go run some errands for him today. Now I have to pick up a bunch of birthday stuff and then somehow design a FF/EMT cake for his GF, looks like today starts early. *queue dramatic face*


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2011)

fast65 said:


> *queue dramatic face*



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHjFxJVeCQs[/youtube]


----------



## fast65 (Nov 17, 2011)

You're always there for me JP


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 17, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Why not just go to medic?



Because I'm going to do the thing alot of people say not to. I'm gonna spend 2 years on an ALS rig running 911 calls before I start medic school. So that will put me as a 21 y/o in medic school.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 17, 2011)

firefite said:


> Because I'm going to do the thing alot of people say not to. I'm gonna spend 2 years on an ALS rig running 911 calls before I start medic school. So that will put me as a 21 y/o in medic school.



Well whatever works for you. And 21 is a good age to start that.

But I wouldnt waste time with I/AEMT. Take chem or anatomy.


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 17, 2011)

Every single ALS car is available right now. This has never happened on a day I've worked...

Not gonna lie, I'm a little scared right now...


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 17, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Every single ALS car is available right now. This has never happened on a day I've worked...
> 
> Not gonna lie, I'm a little scared right now...



From when I got on shift at 8am yesterday, till 3 hours later at 11am, we were at level 0, with nearly 35 trucks out on the road running calls, and generally 5 calls holding.


It sucked.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 17, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Well whatever works for you. And 21 is a good age to start that.
> 
> But I wouldnt waste time with I/AEMT. Take chem or anatomy.



The 2 hardest classes to get into lol. I'm on a waiting list for A&P.


----------



## exodus (Nov 17, 2011)

firefite said:


> The 2 hardest classes to get into lol. I'm on a waiting list for A&P.



How hard are they to get into at MSJC? Maybe go through an anatomny and a separate physiology class separately there? Spring semester starts soon.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 17, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Every single ALS car is available right now. This has never happened on a day I've worked...
> 
> Not gonna lie, I'm a little scared right now...



Holy crap. Im scared for you guys.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 17, 2011)

That awkward moment when you hop out of the rig after your soda explodes all over your pants...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 17, 2011)

exodus said:


> How hard are they to get into at MSJC? Maybe go through an anatomny and a separate physiology class separately there? Spring semester starts soon.



I've heard all the programs are really hard to get into right now. All the nursing students are on a wait list so they are retaking science courses.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 17, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Well whatever works for you. And 21 is a good age to start that.
> 
> But I wouldnt waste time with I/AEMT. Take chem or anatomy.



Not to nitpick but I don't see why they are seen by so many people as a waste of time.

Sure it probably has something to do with me being an I but in all honesty already knowing how to do IVs/IOs, basic rhythm interp, basic cardiac/arrest meds, intubation as well as a few other IV medications made the beginning of medic school much easier. There are for I's in my class all the rest are B's. They consistently struggled in the early months of our program with skills. 

Sure CA may not recognize it but personally I think it's a great leg up during medic school.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 17, 2011)

Very good news from work today. Reaffirmed my decision to stay where I'm at. 

OTOH, y'all might be seeing less of me around here for the next couple of months.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 17, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Not to nitpick but I don't see why they are seen by so many people as a waste of time.
> 
> Sure it probably has something to do with me being an I but in all honesty already knowing how to do IVs/IOs, basic rhythm interp, basic cardiac/arrest meds, intubation as well as a few other IV medications made the beginning of medic school much easier. There are for I's in my class all the rest are B's. They consistently struggled in the early months of our program with skills.
> 
> Sure CA may not recognize it but personally I think it's a great leg up during medic school.



Well if it is a money issue and the county doesnt even recognize it then why do it? 

If you had spare money, time, and could use it then i wouldnt consider it a waste. 

But i think a&p would be more beneficial.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 17, 2011)

At the Breaking Dawn premire!


----------



## Flightorbust (Nov 17, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> At the Breaking Dawn premire!



AWWW YA, nice.....whats breaking dawn?


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 17, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Very good news from work today. Reaffirmed my decision to stay where I'm at.
> 
> OTOH, y'all might be seeing less of me around here for the next couple of months.



Psh, not like we see you anyhow.


And I still disagree with the decision


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> AWWW YA, nice.....whats breaking dawn?




It's that strange movie series made off of terrible books and known for glittery vampires. Vampires aren't supposed to be glittery.


----------



## exodus (Nov 17, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> At the Breaking Dawn premire!



My fiance is going to see that with her sister... She tried to drag me along.. I was like yeah no


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 17, 2011)

exodus said:


> My fiance is going to see that with her sister... She tried to drag me along.. I was like yeah no



You get to do that and your only ENGAGED! I only get so many of those and I'm married...

WTF...


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2011)

exodus said:


> My fiance is going to see that with her sister... She tried to drag me along.. I was like yeah no


----------



## Anjel (Nov 17, 2011)

So excited. 1.5hrs left


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 17, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> You get to do that and your only ENGAGED! I only get so many of those and I'm married...
> 
> WTF...



Does your wife have a sister?

If not, you really need to encourage her to get more close girlfriends.  Things like this are really not fun with husbands who are dragged along.

Ask my husband how he enjoyed his morning at the knitting store.  I thought he was going to die of lint poisoning.  

In related news, what was the news from your work?  Sounds like it was pretty cool.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 17, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Ask my husband how he enjoyed his morning at the knitting store.



Want to knit me a new beanie?  I need a stylin' new cap to for the ski season. Pretty please with sugar and a cherry on top haha.


----------



## exodus (Nov 17, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a tight knitted beanie.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 17, 2011)

Omg omg omg

I get to start medic January 3rd.

So excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 17, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Want to knit me a new beanie?  I need a stylin' new cap to for the ski season. Pretty please with sugar and a cherry on top haha.



Teehee.  I knit him an awesome hat last year out of lightweight, home-dyed alpaca and had his dept logo embroidered on the front.  

Someone stole it.

He's going to be stuck with the $1 hats from the wally world from now on.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 17, 2011)

anjel1030 said:


> omg omg omg
> 
> i get to start medic january 3rd.
> 
> So excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 17, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Omg omg omg
> 
> I get to start medic January 3rd.
> 
> So excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## saskvolunteer (Nov 17, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Omg omg omg
> 
> I get to start medic January 3rd.
> 
> So excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats Anjel!!!!


----------



## fast65 (Nov 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Omg omg omg
> 
> I get to start medic January 3rd.
> 
> So excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats Anjelica!!!!!!!!


----------



## fast65 (Nov 18, 2011)

Maaaaan, how come everyone has a super awesome title under their name and I don't  I feel so left out :sad:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 18, 2011)

You can change yours. It's in your User CP options.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 18, 2011)

NVRob said:


> You can change yours. It's in your User CP options.



Damn tech people and their computas.

I will now take suggestions for mine


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 18, 2011)

Yea definitely not tech savy haha I had to go to our tech guy at work to figure out how to log into my email and set it up on my phone.

How about "Para12yearold"


----------



## fast65 (Nov 18, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Yea definitely not tech savy haha I had to go to our tech guy at work to figure out how to log into my email and set it up on my phone.
> 
> How about "Para12yearold"



Winrar


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 18, 2011)

hahaha yes!


----------



## fast65 (Nov 18, 2011)

NVRob said:


> hahaha yes!



You feel special, huh?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 18, 2011)

fast65 said:


> You feel special, huh?



Well my mom tells me I'm special all the time so it must be true.

Yea this 22 year old loves his mom, she's amazing 

/mommas boy


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 18, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Well my mom tells me I'm special all the time so it must be true.
> 
> Yea this 22 year old loves his mom, she's amazing
> 
> /mommas boy



I eat dinner with my parents once a week, every week.  


Tonight, we had crab


----------



## fast65 (Nov 18, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Well my mom tells me I'm special all the time so it must be true.
> 
> Yea this 22 year old loves his mom, she's amazing
> 
> /mommas boy



Well you are special Rob...how special? I do not know.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I eat dinner with my parents once a week, every week.
> 
> 
> Tonight, we had crab



My parents call me at least once a day...well my mom calls me at least 4 times a day, my dad at least once a day. Beat that.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 18, 2011)

fast65 said:


> My parents call me at least once a day...well my mom calls me at least 4 times a day, my dad at least once a day. Beat that.



Crab dinner.


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 18, 2011)

Good morning all!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 18, 2011)

Good Morning!




Linuss said:


> I eat dinner with my parents once a week, every week.
> 
> 
> Tonight, we had crab



That's awesome!

I might be burned at the stake for this but I'm not a huge fan of crab.

Fast did you get MW3 yet?


----------



## fast65 (Nov 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Crab dinner.




If it had been someone else I probably would have made a joke involving a mother and crabs...but I like you Linuss, so I'll refrain.

Edit: On a side note, I'm not a huge fan of crab either.


----------



## Flightorbust (Nov 18, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Well you are special Rob...how special? I do not know.



robs window licker special. but atleast they let him ride the short bus. I had to ride in a van lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 18, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Edit: On a side note, I'm not a huge fan of crab either.





NVRob said:


> I might be burned at the stake for this but I'm not a huge fan of crab.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 18, 2011)

It is a bit odd that I don't like crab, I mean I live on the coast of all places...fresh crab is not very hard to find.


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 18, 2011)

fast65 said:


> It is a bit odd that I don't like crab, I mean I live on the coast of all places...fresh crab is not very hard to find.



Yuck!  Tried it once, won't go there again.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 18, 2011)

woohoo... just got a job today after being laid off on monday. Talk about a turnaround!


----------



## fast65 (Nov 18, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> woohoo... just got a job today after being laid off on monday. Talk about a turnaround!



Congrats!


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 18, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Congrats!



Thanks... atleast they have MDT's onboard


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 18, 2011)

I saw the Braille institute bus on the freeway today. I noticed all the windows were covered up. I thought "that's weird. No one inside the bus can see out". 

Wow I feel dumb :rofl:


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 18, 2011)

firefite said:


> I saw the Braille institute bus on the freeway today. I noticed all the windows were covered up. I thought "that's weird. No one inside the bus can see out".
> 
> Wow I feel dumb :rofl:



O_0 how was the driver driving?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 18, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXEvIb1YEgM&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 18, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXEvIb1YEgM&feature=related[/youtube]



This guy. Welcome back usaf!



			
				Flightorbust said:
			
		

> robs window licker special. but atleast they let him ride the short bus. I had to ride in a van lol



Haha! I haven't heard someone use window licker in a while.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 18, 2011)

> Haha! I haven't heard someone use window licker in a while.



Yeah, my getting banned tends to severely impact the rate of accurate assessment of forum member's respective intellectual capacities.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm watching a fire across the city from me out my window. It's gusting like 35-45 and the fire is getting bigger...hopefully the wind chills so they can get it under control.


----------



## Niccigsu (Nov 18, 2011)

My dogs are fighting/playing very loudly and it is getting on my nerves.:glare:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 18, 2011)

This is getting bad. 400+ acres, multiple structures threatened/involved and winds forecasted to get stronger. Mutual aid covering stations or operating on the fireground(s) Got a possible call-in page. Guess I'll be awake for a bit since once I'm asleep I could sleep through the earth ending.


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 18, 2011)

I can't wait for 5pm (2:20pm now) so I can go home, shower and get ready for a night shift with Metro EMS! 

Who else is working?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 18, 2011)

What a night. Drunk guy with chest pain, a chick with seizures, a bath salt OD and an MVA with entrapment. I'm taking a damn nap! Zzz.


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 18, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> What a night. Drunk guy with chest pain, a chick with seizures, a bath salt OD and an MVA with entrapment. I'm taking a damn nap! Zzz.



Sounds like you had a good night to me.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 18, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Yeah, my getting banned tends to severely impact the rate of accurate assessment of forum member's respective intellectual capacities.



You weren't banned you were on involuntary vacation.


----------



## cynikalkat (Nov 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Omg omg omg
> 
> I get to start medic January 3rd.
> 
> So excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Congrats Anjel!

Also, I am there with you on Breaking Dawn. I'm not fond of glittery vamps, but I got sucked in anyhow.


----------



## cynikalkat (Nov 18, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

NVRob, I live in New England and i LOATHE Crab (spiders!!) and lobster (sea maggots, ew). I will be burning with you


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 18, 2011)

311


----------



## fast65 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yay, Stephen is back!!!


----------



## medic417 (Nov 18, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Yay, Stephen is back!!!



Was she gone?


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 18, 2011)

So as much crap as we talk about privates, there are some advantages. Like getting an $11k piece of equipment a week after you ask for it.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 18, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> So as much crap as we talk about privates, there are some advantages. Like getting an $11k piece of equipment a week after you ask for it.



Damn, I wanna work for your company...I got enough flack for asking for another laryngoscope handle


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 18, 2011)

Ehhh, I'd probably get flack for a laryngoscope handle too. This was a matter of identifying an area that we could make money expanding into and some fortuitous timing.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 18, 2011)

"Psych patients are just benzodiazepine deficient."


My medical director.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> "Psych patients are just benzodiazepine deficient."
> 
> 
> My medical director.



Love it!!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> "Psych patients are just benzodiazepine deficient."
> 
> 
> My medical director.



So are a lot of the medical providers tending to them to be quite honest.


----------



## exodus (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm on a swing music flick.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 18, 2011)

http://www.ktvn.com/story/16072251/caughlin-fire-grows-to-2000-acres

Bad stuff. 1 fatality, elderly gentleman died of a heart attack during the original evacuations.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 18, 2011)

So my truck number at work is 187. Had a gas station attendant ask me why would "a ammalance" have 187 on it...


----------



## fast65 (Nov 18, 2011)

I made macaroni and cheese with some gouda and parmesan...it's rather sharp and I'm just not sure what to add to it next time.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 18, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> So my truck number at work is 187. Had a gas station attendant ask me why would "a ammalance" have 187 on it...


What's wrong with 187?


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 18, 2011)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/187_(slang)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 18, 2011)

Aprz said:


> What's wrong with 187?



slang for homicide.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 18, 2011)

NVRob said:


> slang for homicide.



Now that's some funny s**t right there


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 18, 2011)

Aprz said:


> What's wrong with 187?


You seriously have to ask that?  Aren't you from California?


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 18, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> You seriously have to ask that?  Aren't you from California?



Just because reruns of CSI/ NCIS/ Dragnet are always on doesnt mean we watch them.... the same applies to Trauma


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 18, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> Just because reruns of CSI/ NCIS/ Dragnet are always on doesnt mean we watch them.... the same applies to Trauma



Seriously...you'd think being an EMT out there you'd pick up the reference to the California Penal Code faster than some guy from a backwater hellhole in Indiana.


I learned it from watching real cases on Court TV.  I can't stand CSI due to having actually worked in forensics (it is set in Nevada by the way, not California so "187" isn't likely to be used) and I've never seen Dragnet and NCIS involves the UCMJ not a state statute.  Just FYI.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 18, 2011)

I learned it from the Sublime song


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 18, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Seriously...you'd think being an EMT out there you'd pick up the reference to the California Penal Code faster than some guy from a backwater hellhole in Indiana.



To be fair, a portion of our Health and Welfare Code is probably one of the most well known bits of legal slang... ever.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 18, 2011)

7 days off... what to do?  Oh yeah, get my yearly tb test and get fitted for my work respirator. :wacko:


----------



## fast65 (Nov 19, 2011)

I just listened to one of the firefighters preach about how bad BPA is for you and how it's causing a global health decline...FML


----------



## fast65 (Nov 19, 2011)

My partner just showed be an old episode of Rescue 911 that had my medical director in it...I lol'd


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 19, 2011)

fast65 said:


> My partner just showed be an old episode of Rescue 911 that had my medical director in it...I lol'd



Rescue 911.... gotta love Shatner


----------



## fast65 (Nov 19, 2011)

I know right? The weird thing is that our ER doesn't really look much different today than it did back then


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 19, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I know right? The weird thing is that our ER doesn't really look much different today than it did back then



Thats pretty bad dude, do they not get out much?


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 19, 2011)

Had a interesting night myself, now I'm at work and I'm so tired... supposed to work again tonight and not really in the mood for it.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 19, 2011)

medicnick83 said:


> Had a interesting night myself, now I'm at work and I'm so tired... supposed to work again tonight and not really in the mood for it.



they don't call it a vocation for nothing ^_^


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 19, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> they don't call it a vocation for nothing ^_^



Started the night on 1 ambulance, then that senior had to book off because his son was sick and taken to hospital by another ambulance and then I joined another crew, then we did 11 calls, so 4 on the first ambo, 11 on the 2nd, but nothing exciting.

:wacko:


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 19, 2011)

medicnick83 said:


> Started the night on 1 ambulance, then that senior had to book off because his son was sick and taken to hospital by another ambulance and then I joined another crew, then we did 11 calls, so 4 on the first ambo, 11 on the 2nd, but nothing exciting.
> 
> :wacko:



were you running 3 man crew?


----------



## Aprz (Nov 19, 2011)

Do'h! I'm still logged on the chat from my home computer. I can use the chat on my phone. Just came back from an ER with a really hot nurse. I should tell her about my neck pain.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 19, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Do'h! I'm still logged on the chat from my home computer. I can use the chat on my phone. Just came back from an ER with a really hot nurse. I should tell her about my neck pain.



how do you use chat on the phone? I have an Iphone?


----------



## exodus (Nov 19, 2011)

I would like to know as well!!!


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 19, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> were you running 3 man crew?



Yes, was my senior (Metro EMS BLS employee with driving authorization) and myself (BLS Volunteer) and my girlfriend (NDIP 1st year student)

When he booked off (Senior) we joined another ambulance (ILS or EMT-I) crew and just did all the work for them.

I don't have driving authorization YET - when I get it, I'll be able to have my own crew but having said that, I like working along side the Metro EMS crews.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 19, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> Thats pretty bad dude, do they not get out much?



No, not really


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 19, 2011)

On Tuesday, woke up with a dry, somewhat painful throat.  I was just hoping it was dry from keeping my mouth open all night, and drank a bunch of water then headed off to work.  It progressed to a bad headache, coughing, body aches, and trouble talking without coughing.

Went home, had some chicken noodle, slept early and felt great the next day (Wednesday)


Thursday rolls around, and feel ok.

Friday... and it came back.  Had to cancel plans with usalfyre.   Luckily the body aches weren't still here.  Tripled up on acetominophen.  Lost my voice all day.


Woke up today, and it's STILL HERE!  RAWR!  I work tomorrow, I want it gone!


----------



## fast65 (Nov 19, 2011)

Linuss said:


> On Tuesday, woke up with a dry, somewhat painful throat.  I was just hoping it was dry from keeping my mouth open all night, and drank a bunch of water then headed off to work.  It progressed to a bad headache, coughing, body aches, and trouble talking without coughing.
> 
> Went home, had some chicken noodle, slept early and felt great the next day (Wednesday)
> 
> ...



That's kinda how I'm starting to feel. My throat has been sore for a couple of days, and I have a throbbing headache this morning. I guess I'll just cancel my dirt bike ride and play BF3 instead.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 19, 2011)

It's sad when you're sicker than all your patients who call 911 in a day


----------



## exodus (Nov 19, 2011)

That's how I have been for the past month. Never got over it really.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 19, 2011)

Same here, just got over it last week (though I'm still coughing)


----------



## fast65 (Nov 19, 2011)

Is it sad that I have now been elected to be my partners girlfriends "pseudo-boyfriend" for the day?


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 19, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Is it sad that I have now been elected to be my partners girlfriends "pseudo-boyfriend" for the day?



It's a good start


----------



## foxfire (Nov 19, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Is it sad that I have now been elected to be my partners girlfriends "pseudo-boyfriend" for the day?



Knowing what little i know of you, don't think you are all that sad.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 19, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Knowing what little i know of you, don't think you are all that sad.



Or am I?


----------



## foxfire (Nov 19, 2011)

It is breaking cold today!!!! 
i was running around in a pair of sweatpants and sweatshirt, and it was not bad at all. 
Get into town a hour later and i am shivering like i just crawled out of the river.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Nov 19, 2011)

Just picked up the new iPhone 4S and switched to a new network. Best decision I could have made. Way better service (customer and cellular wise) and the iPhone is so much easier to use than a blackberry.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 19, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Is it sad that I have now been elected to be my partners girlfriends "pseudo-boyfriend" for the day?




Not enough information. Can you provide a picture?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 19, 2011)

saskvolunteer said:


> Just picked up the new iPhone 4S and switched to a new network. Best decision I could have made. Way better service (customer and cellular wise) and the iPhone is so much easier to use than a blackberry.



Love my 4s!


----------



## fast65 (Nov 19, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Not enough information. Can you provide a picture?



No...but after today I have a new found respect for my partner


----------



## Anjel (Nov 19, 2011)

fast65 said:


> No...but after today I have a new found respect for my partner



Your work partner??


----------



## fast65 (Nov 19, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Your work partner??



Well I'm single...so, yes


----------



## Anjel (Nov 19, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Well I'm single...so, yes



Just checking doogie.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 19, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Just checking doogie.



You say that like I'm offended


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 19, 2011)

Get out to our riding spot and are setting up camp and we see a fire engine pass by, then a 4 wheel drive fire rescue truck, then a pre-runner fire rescue truck followed by state rangers in their nice trucks followed by border patrol in the pre-runner truck followed by an ambulance all going code 3. Then about 5-10 mins later the medical helicopter (Mercy Air) lands about 500 feet from our camp.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 19, 2011)

Stay classy UC Davis. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AdDLhPwpp4[/youtube]


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 19, 2011)

Paulaner octoberfest when consumed in moderate quantities is still very stronig beer.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 19, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Stay classy UC Davis.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AdDLhPwpp4[/youtube]



Good, they all deserve it.



I just wish they had used the pepper-balls from the paintball gun instead.  More entertaining for me.




The stinging in their eyes for the next week when they take a shower should remind them of their stupidity. (wait, shower?... they're Californian hippies... never mind)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 19, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Good, they all deserve it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to know I wasn't the only one who agreed they deserve it.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 19, 2011)

I think simply ignoring them would have been a better course. Treat it like this (warning, bad language, and in honor of Caturday). Instead, the OWS gets publicity and the UC Davis police look like a bunch of fascist punks.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 19, 2011)

Meh, that's the thing, you can't simply ignore the protests because they'll start disrupting traffic... which is the number one reason WHY they get shut down by police in riot gear, which leads to these videos of "police brutality", when someone pushes a cop, cops take them out, and people start freaking out trying to 'help' the butt-hat who assaulted an officer.

I honestly can't respect a single person who says the protest shut down by police were "peaceful", when the videos show otherwise, with objects being thrown at cops, people calling the cops names when they make a legit arrest, etc etc.  These people B***** and moan about 'improper use of money', yet they're forcing departments to pay dozens or hundreds of officers of overtime, and off their normal beats, just to babysit a bunch of grown babies whining about stupid stuff.


The cops are outnumbered hundreds to one, surrounded by an ever increasing angry and VIOLENT crowd... the people should be happy the worst they get is pepper spray and flashbangs.   You don't cover your face with clothes to hide your identity to a peaceful protest...



Give me a riot helmet and baton, I want to help


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 19, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Meh, that's the thing, you can't simply ignore the protests because they'll start disrupting traffic... which is the number one reason WHY they get shut down by police in riot gear, which leads to these videos of "police brutality", when someone pushes a cop, cops take them out, and people start freaking out trying to 'help' the butt-hat who assaulted an officer.


They're sitting on a sidewalk. Meh, walk through them, and if they grab anyone, then you have a misdemeanor battery charge instead of a simply unlawful assembly that will probably be dropped anyways. 



> I honestly can't respect a single person who says the protest shut down by police were "peaceful", when the videos show otherwise, with objects being thrown at cops, people calling the cops names when they make a legit arrest, etc etc.


Oh noes, the police were called a name. I can't respect a police officer who gets his or her panties in a twist over being called a name.  If a police officer is the type to go psycho over "contempt of cop," then they need to find a different job. Sure, no leniency for people who fail the attitude test, but calling a protest not peaceful because some, or even all, are failing the attitude test is absurd. 

As far as the protests, from what I've seen *most* of the protestors have been peaceful. The problem is that they set up an environment for the anarchists to come out, and it's the anarchists who aren't peaceful. Unfortunately, since this is a movement without a leader, there's no way to kick out the anarchists who are riding on the OWS coat tails. 





> These people B***** and moan about 'improper use of money', yet they're forcing departments to pay dozens or hundreds of officers of overtime, and off their normal beats, just to babysit a bunch of grown babies whining about stupid stuff.


Cost of doing business in a country that allows free speech. Personally, I wouldn't call the underlying ideology stupid. Lack of actual goals, leadership, and a unified message? Sure.




> Give me a riot helmet and baton, I want to help


Whack a Protestor?  I think you could charge for that.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 19, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> They're sitting on a sidewalk. Meh, walk through them, and if they grab anyone, then you have a misdemeanor battery charge instead of a simply unlawful assembly that will probably be dropped anyways.


  If the owner wants them off the property, that's their perogtative, and that's a trespass arrest.  




> Oh noes, the police were called a name. I can't respect a police officer who gets his or her panties in a twist over being called a name.


  The point isnt the disrespect, it's not illegal to be disrespectful.  

The point is, I've yet to see a peaceful protest where people cussed at officers and called them pigs.  That's solely the realm of a violent, or soon to be violent, riot.




I don't see demonstrations who do the whole process legally, with permits and all, marching calmly, attacking police.  Do you?






> As far as the protests, from what I've seen *most* of the protestors have been peaceful. The problem is that they set up an environment for the anarchists to come out, and it's the anarchists who aren't peaceful. Unfortunately, since this is a movement without a leader, there's no way to kick out the anarchists who are riding on the OWS coat tails.



Oh well, the few ruin it for the many.  It becomes a riot.  Riots deserve to be shut down quickly and forcefully.




> Cost of doing business in a country that allows free speech. Personally, I wouldn't call the underlying ideology stupid. Lack of actual goals, leadership, and a unified message? Sure.


  That's the thing, SOME of the ideas I agree with, but the whole way they're going about it, I refuse to back the movement.  And that's the view of the majority of Americans.

These aren't protest.  They're riots.




> Whack a Protestor?  I think you could charge for that.


  Psh, I'll do it for free, and hand out bandaids after I hit someone.  They wont know what to think!


"Take this hippy! *thunk*.  Aww I'm sorry, here's a Fentanyl lollipop... *thunk*  Back away drug abusing hippy!"


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 19, 2011)

Linuss said:


> If the owner wants them off the property, that's their perogtative, and that's a trespass arrest.



Kinda of hard to tresspass students off of a university, especially if they live in the dorms. Of course, not all of them are students, but a lot fo them are. 




> The point isnt the disrespect, it's not illegal to be disrespectful.
> 
> The point is, I've yet to see a peaceful protest where people cussed at officers and called them pigs.  That's solely the realm of a violent, or soon to be violent, riot.


Regardless, use of force can't be upgraded just because someone is using harsh language. It doesn't matter if a protestor is saying that an officer fornicates with his own mother, until violence occurs or is imminent (which insults do not amount to that level, ever), the protest is not a violent riot. 



> I don't see demonstrations who do the while process legally, with permits and all, marching calming, attacking police.  Do you?


I don't see anyone attacking police in this video, do you? I don't see anyone outside the police not acting calmly. 

Furthermore, I don't put stock in an argument about permits. I wonder how far back the civil rights movement would be if people went, "Meh, what ever. They deserve the dogs and fire hoses because they didn't have a permit, and all." If I want to walk down the sidewalk with 1, 5, 10, or 1000 people holding signs, provided I'm not blocking vehicular traffic, I shouldn't need a permit. 



> Oh well, the few ruin it for the many.  It becomes a riot.  Riots deserve to be shut down quickly and forcefully.
> 
> ...
> 
> These aren't protest.  They're riots.


Strange, where was the riot here? Is you definition of a "riot" a "people using bad language to the thin skinned police officers" or "comrades who don't have their papers in order."

  Riot:






Not a riot:






Also not a riot, but I guess perfectly justified:






How dare that scum bag hippie who didn't have his peaceful assembly permit (Rest in peace First Amendment) interfere with the legally authorized travel of the government bullet. If he wouldn't have resisted, he would have been fine. 

Oh, and to finally, an image of rebel scum who should have been hung, drawn, and quartered for being rebels and traitors. 






I bet they didn't have a permit either. Dirty hippies. 



> Psh, I'll do it for free, and hand out bandaids after I hit someone.  They wont know what to think!


Why should I let you do it for free if I can charge you to do it?


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 19, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Kinda of hard to tresspass students off of a university, especially if they live in the dorms. Of course, not all of them are students, but a lot fo them are.


  The school owns the property.  The school has the right to tell the students to GTFO if they want to, regardless of current status of 'going to classes'.  Which is what has been happening.




> Regardless, use of force can't be upgraded just because someone is using harsh language. It doesn't matter if a protestor is saying that an officer fornicates with his own mother, until violence occurs or is imminent (which insults do not amount to that level, ever), the protest is not a violent riot.



We go back to my point:  I've yet to see a legal, peaceful demonstration where people verbally berated police.





> I don't see anyone attacking police in this video, do you? I don't see anyone outside the police not acting calmly.


  I see people refusing to follow a lawful order, and police doing lawful use of force to get compliance. 




> Furthermore, I don't put stock in an argument about permits. I wonder how far back the civil rights movement would be if people went, "Meh, what ever. They deserve the dogs and fire hoses because they didn't have a permit, and all." If I want to walk down the sidewalk with 1, 5, 10, or 1000 people holding signs, provided I'm not blocking vehicular traffic, I shouldn't need a permit.



Dear protesters:  Don't complain about your protest being shut down if it's not legal.

No one is saying you can't protest, they're just saying get the piece of paper which takes minimal effort and time to get, just so you can do the protest the right way and get your message of inequality heard, instead of seeing your *** beat on the 10 o'clock news.  (Though I much prefer the latter, it makes me chuckle.)



The KKK gets permits for legal protests for Gods sake... if a racist bigot can do it, a "college educated" person should have the IQ to think they should too.  Instead, they're making the KKK look, gasp... PEACEFUL!



> Strange, where was the riot here? Is you definition of a "riot" a "people using bad language to the thin skinned police officers" or "comrades who don't have their papers in order."


  I'm saying the OWS protests in general, where more often than not, the ones shut down by police in *riot* gear, tend to turn in to violent riots.


----------



## canadianparamedic (Nov 19, 2011)

:rofl: i haven't gotten to use use this smile yet :rofl:
Now i can cross that off my bucket list.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 19, 2011)

Linuss said:


> The school owns the property.  The school has the right to tell the students to GTFO if they want to, regardless of current status of 'going to classes'.  Which is what has been happening.



...and the school can repay any tuition paid for, at a minimum, that term, and most likely can be on the hook for more than that. Additionally, if the student is a resident at on-campus housing, I hope the school enjoys the eviction process. 




> We go back to my point:  I've yet to see a legal, peaceful demonstration where people verbally berated police.



Which is irrelevant since the police can't take action simply because of language. If a police officer arrests someone at a protest simply because the protestor says, "F' the police," I hope someone at city hall has a checkbook ready for the resulting civil rights suit. 



> I see people refusing to follow a lawful order, and police doing lawful use of force to get compliance.



What lawful use of force looks like:











> Dear protesters:  Don't complain about your protest being shut down if it's not legal.
> 
> No one is saying you can't protest, they're just saying get the piece of paper which takes minimal effort and time to get, just so you can do the protest the right way and get your message of inequality heard, instead of seeing your *** beat on the 10 o'clock news.  (Though I much prefer the latter, it makes me chuckle.)



Papers please, comrade, papers. I bet the Founding Fathers are rolling in their grave right about now. 



> I'm saying the OWS protests in general, where more often than not, the ones shut down by police in *riot* gear, tend to turn in to violent riots.








Yep, because those are standard police issue batons, helmets, and pepper spray bottles there, right? I don't know what type of neighborhood you live in, but this isn't how the day to day cops in California are equipped.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 19, 2011)

[youtube]CZ0t9ez_EGI[/youtube]

Quick, bring out some pepper spray. They're sitting down and probably don't have a silent protest permit that's required by the 1st Amendment of the Constitution of the United States of America.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 20, 2011)

BCS = Cluster :censored::censored::censored::censored:.


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 20, 2011)

Universal Pulse


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 20, 2011)

Starting the process of writing SCT and CCT protocols and the educational program to go with them.

Crap it's a lot.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 20, 2011)

Really? Who does acid anymore? At least it's entertaining.


----------



## cynikalkat (Nov 20, 2011)

*grr*

why is it so hard to find work shoes/boots that I like?! :angry:


----------



## Steam Engine (Nov 20, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> why is it so hard to find work shoes/boots that I like?! :angry:



I like my Magnums, and I am a notoriously picky shoe wearer


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 20, 2011)

firefite said:


> Glad to know I wasn't the only one who agreed they deserve it.



I do too. 

I'm so tired of young people jumping on bandwagons and making the rest of us look stupid.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 20, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I do too.
> 
> I'm so tired of young people jumping on bandwagons and making the rest of us look stupid.



Agreed 100%


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 20, 2011)

The video does not show what happened leading up to the students being pepper sprayed.

Were they given an order to leave?  If so, why didn't they comply?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 20, 2011)

I guess they should have just gone home too? Why didn't they just comply?

Also completely justified:







...and if this had happened in the US, I guess the tank crews should have felt "threatened" and simply ran him over.


----------



## CritterNurse (Nov 20, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> why is it so hard to find work shoes/boots that I like?! :angry:



I usually head straight to the men's department. And smile when the clerks try to helpfully direct me back to the ladies' department. I've found a very comfortable pair of men's composite-toed work boots that came in black. I replaced the cloth laces with black leather laces that I cut short enough so that they won't touch the ground when untied. I've been wearing them for just over a year now. Its almost time for another pair.

My dad suggested I go to an army surplus store and look at paratrooper boots. Have any of you gone that route?


----------



## medic417 (Nov 20, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> why is it so hard to find work shoes/boots that I like?! :angry:



I know start a thread about boots.  I'm sure that has never been done here.:rofl:


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...and if this had happened in the US, I guess the tank crews should have felt "threatened" and simply ran him over.



Now you're starting to get it.


I find it a bit of a stretch to compare the civil rights movement to this joke of a "movement". And like chimpie said, you have no idea what events led to the pepper spraying of these individuals. I can pretty much guarantee that their first action was not pepper spray.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 20, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I find it a bit of a stretch to compare the civil rights movement to this joke of a "movement". And like chimpie said, you have no idea what events led to the pepper spraying of these individuals. I can pretty much guarantee that their first action was not pepper spray.




Significance? I agree it's not comparable. Now, if the argument is police give order, protesters refuse order, police get free reign short of deadly force? It is comparable.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 20, 2011)

And the moral of this story is: if you don't like being pepper-sprayed, don't be a phuqtard and do what the police tell you. If people are allowed to say "F the police, we can do whatever we want as long as we aren't violent towards you" then what would be the point of having laws or police officers at all?

During any major movement or protests in history, the followers believed in their cause with such conviction that they knew they were going to get punished for it but stayed with it anyway and persevered through. If these cry babies have such conviction, then more power to 'em; but it's not going to be fun for them (and will provide me with much amusement). If they had a legitimate cause they were fighting for, than I may be a little more sympathetic. But alas, no sympathy for whatever they put themselves through will be coming from here.


----------



## cynikalkat (Nov 20, 2011)

Steam Engine said:


> I like my Magnums, and I am a notoriously picky shoe wearer


 
Ok, cool. I'll look into those. Thanks Steam


----------



## cynikalkat (Nov 20, 2011)

CritterNurse said:


> I usually head straight to the men's department. And smile when the clerks try to helpfully direct me back to the ladies' department. I've found a very comfortable pair of men's composite-toed work boots that came in black. I replaced the cloth laces with black leather laces that I cut short enough so that they won't touch the ground when untied. I've been wearing them for just over a year now. Its almost time for another pair.
> 
> My dad suggested I go to an army surplus store and look at paratrooper boots. Have any of you gone that route?


 
I checked out army navy store and didn't see anything I like. Im SO picky. Lol 



medic417 said:


> I know start a thread about boots. I'm sure that has never been done here.:rofl:


 
Hah medic, lets?


----------



## MMiz (Nov 20, 2011)

One of my biggest worries as a teacher is that my students would be too apathetic to stand up for what by believe is right and fair. They always seemed far more inclined to post about it on Facebook or sign an online petition. Whatever he reason, I'm glad to see young people organize and passionately support what they believe is a just cause. 

We haven't seen student protests or national protests on this scale in a long time. It's about time. 

Lastly, I believe that there are very few reasons to brutalize passive protestors.  Whether it's the Westboro Church, or the Occupy folks, surely there is a civilized, non-violent way to address protestors.

However stupid you think the cause may be, I'm proud to see people standing up for what they believe is right.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 20, 2011)

Another thing is the more insane or ignorant the message that is allowed, the further away tyranny is away from my message. My community recently had a neo-nazi rally, and according to one news paper account they claimed that they didn't have a permit. Now I'm no friend of neo-nazis, but I know if their message is protected, that any insane rambling I may have will also be protected because the line is simply that far away.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 20, 2011)

The problem is they're not putting forth any message besides "capitalism is bad and evil"...while using cell phones made by Apple and Motorola serviced by Sprint and AT&T, wearing Abercrombie and North Face, living in tents they bought at REI...the whole thing is just massively hypocritical.

That said, pepper spraying people who are not posing an active threat is a MASSIVE violation of the continuum of force, lazy and smacks of more totalitarian regimes. Just because someone is not doing exactly what you say (or for that matter is cursing you) is not a reason to use a weapon, less lethal or not. You take them into custody. If they resist, then higher levels of force come into play. Walking down a line of protestors who are simply sitting on the ground is just p!ss poor policing. 

Any active LEOs please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 20, 2011)

I disagree on their message, because I don't believe that they have a consistent and clear message. I see people frustrated with the disparity of wealth in the United States and the questionable policies that led to our current economic situation.

Still, I find it hard to rationalize the police reaction and militarized response. I'm hoping that this doesn't become our generation's Kent State.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 20, 2011)

Did ATCEMS start hiring basics for field work?


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 20, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Did ATCEMS start hiring basics for field work?



I have heard they have and they havnt. It would be speculation on my part as to why. They do hire basics for dispatch.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 20, 2011)

> I guess they should have just gone home too? Why didn't they just comply?



There's a big difference between a well organized group with actual goals and a bunch of kids obstructing a sidewalk because they have their panties in a knot due to the fact that they aren't as wealthy as they believe they should be.  It's jealousy and egregious self-entitlement masquerading as a movement aimed towards social justice.  If the movement actually had some plans other than simply arguing for a vague and undefined redistribution of wealth, I might actually support this.  However, they come across as a bunch of whiny entitled brats who are finally coming to the realization that not everything in this world is able to be handed to them simply by asking or throwing a tantrum.  I don't have much support for the Wall Street fat cats either, but then again if you're being difficult simply to get attention to yourself under the guise of "social justice" (whatever the :censored::censored::censored::censored: that means) it's an insult to people who fought, suffered and died for real causes when one draws superficial comparisons.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 20, 2011)

> Still, I find it hard to rationalize the police reaction and militarized response. I'm hoping that this doesn't become our generation's Kent State.



It's easy to rationalize it.  You're obstructing access to a public building.  Move or be arrested.  Simple enough.  Cases like this are a perfect example of why I joke that I could never be a cop due to the fact that if I were most of my case reports would end with the phrase "...and that's when I shot/Tazed/pepper sprayed/unleashed the hounds/used my ASP baton upon them."


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 20, 2011)

MMiz said:


> One of my biggest worries as a teacher is that my students would be too apathetic to stand up for what by believe is right and fair. They always seemed far more inclined to post about it on Facebook or sign an online petition. Whatever he reason, I'm glad to see young people organize and passionately support what they believe is a just cause.
> 
> We haven't seen student protests or national protests on this scale in a long time. It's about time.
> 
> ...



I agree. I don't care what they are protesting. I think the fact that young Americans are actually putting themselves in the line of fire for something they believe in is great. Tyranny loves apathy.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 20, 2011)

MMiz said:


> I see people frustrated with the disparity of wealth in the United States...



Why don't they go to college, get a degree, and get a better paying job?  It's not that hard to improve yourself. One of my best friends is living with her parents and they are below the poverty line. She received grants/took out student loans to go to school and is almost done. Once she graduates and pays off the loans, she will be pulling in a salary that will place her in the upper middle class. All it took was willingness to study and hard work, something that I see missing in a lot of people these days.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 20, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Why don't they go to college, get a degree, and get a better paying job?



Um, the recent video was taken at the University of California, Davis.


----------



## silver (Nov 20, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> The problem is they're not putting forth any message besides "capitalism is bad and evil"...while using cell phones made by Apple and Motorola serviced by Sprint and AT&T, wearing Abercrombie and North Face, living in tents they bought at REI...the whole thing is just massively hypocritical.



There is no leader at all. Look at every other "movement" in US history, they had voices.

And to clarify, REI is considered a cooperative that is owned by its members (myself being a member haha).


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 20, 2011)

Whining and moaning accomplishes nothing except piss the general public off who you otherwise want on your side.  Action is what's needed... and doing riots / sit-ins / protests are NOT action.  

Guess what?  I'm not happy about the bailouts either.  You know what I'm doing?  Not voting for the :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s who backed that plan in the federal government, and not banking at the institutions that were irresponsible with the money.


But you know where some blame lays that no one wants to put it?  The idiots who took out the loans for the homes they couldn't afford in the first place, regardless of what the banks told them.  Sorry, if you make $35k a year, you're an imbecile if you think you can buy a $500,000 house with $0 down.




What SHOULD happen, but never will, is placing the blame on the loaners AND loanees.  If someone gets forclosed on, and it's found that the bank made a huge mistake in loaning to them, the bank should lose the property too, and it should be forfeited to another entity, such as Habitat for Humanity.


----------



## silver (Nov 20, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Why don't they go to college, get a degree, and get a better paying job?  It's not that hard to improve yourself. One of my best friends is living with her parents and they are below the poverty line. She received grants/took out student loans to go to school and is almost done. Once she graduates and pays off the loans, she will be pulling in a salary that will place her in the upper middle class. All it took was willingness to study and hard work, something that I see missing in a lot of people these days.



http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/19/business/economy/19grads.html

"Employment rates for new college graduates have fallen sharply in the last two years, as have starting salaries for those who can find work."

This article is a testament that the current economic conditions go beyond people just being lazy.


----------



## silver (Nov 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Whining and moaning accomplishes nothing except piss the general public off who you otherwise want on your side.  Action is what's needed... and doing riots / sit-ins / protests are NOT action.



Not disagreeing or agreeing, but what do you define as action?


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 20, 2011)

MMiz said:


> Still, I find it hard to rationalize the police reaction and militarized response. I'm hoping that this doesn't become our generation's Kent State.



Except here's the thing you're missing:

Pepper spray, OC gas, rubber bullets, TASERs and the like aren't tools of punishment, they're tools of compliance.  

If an officer gives you a legal order, and you fail to comply, they're more than within their rights, abilities, and legalities, to force you to comply by those methods.



Tasers and pepper spray are by far the most humane ways of forcing compliance on the non-complaint.  If you want, they can go around and hit everyone in the head with batons and go hands on?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Whining and moaning accomplishes nothing except piss the general public off who you otherwise want on your side.  Action is what's needed... and doing riots / sit-ins / protests are NOT action.









Disagrees.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 20, 2011)

silver said:


> Not disagreeing or agreeing, but what do you define as action?



Voting for those who you agree with.  If you don't agree with what a senator voted for, don't vote for them, get them out of office.

Voting with your wallet.  Don't agree with a businesses practice, don't use that business anymore.  A large exodus was threatened towards BoA for their debit card fee, guess what happened?  They changed their ways.  Businesses love money, so if you want your way, keep the money from them.



I left BoA due to their practices.  I'm now with USAA Bank... a bank that did NOT take bailout money.  A bank whos practices I agree with.  




Holding a sign and yelling at police accomplishes nothing but annoy the general public... which is why most of Americans do not support these protests.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Um, the recent video was taken at the University of California, Davis.



I wasn't talking about just that video. I've heard plenty of other people with the same attitude that I work with :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: that they are poor and do nothing to improve themselves. They expect someone else to do the work, and they want all the benefits.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> hit everyone in the head with batons and go hands on?


Actually, I'd far prefer to see compliance holds used long before OC or tasers....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 20, 2011)

I think JP was one of the people that got OC sprayed and now he's angry.

Just sayin'...


----------



## silver (Nov 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Voting for those who you agree with.  If you don't agree with what a senator voted for, don't vote for them, get them out of office.
> 
> Voting with your wallet.  Don't agree with a businesses practice, don't use that business anymore.  A large exodus was threatened towards BoA for their debit card fee, guess what happened?  They changed their ways.  Businesses love money, so if you want your way, keep the money from them.
> 
> ...



So what if you think the system is flawed?


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 20, 2011)

silver said:


> So what if you think the system is flawed?



Sitting on a sidewalk isn't going to much about that either...


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 20, 2011)

silver said:


> So what if you think the system is flawed?



I think so long as the human element exsists, there will be flaws.


I think if you want capitalism, you need to accept the fact that there will be rich and poor.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Disagrees.


  Like I said before, apples and oranges.  The monks who immolated themselves had a clear message that war was not an option.  The Occupy movement simply has a bunch of lazy bums who want the world handed to them.  This is a product more of the societal norm of sheltering kids, teaching them that everyone wins, etc.  The limp-wristed way the generation immediately following my own was raised (and the later section of my own generation) is finally coming back to bite us firmly on the butt.  

"Teach a man to start a fire and he will be warm for the night; light a man on fire and he'll be warm for the rest of his life." :lol:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 20, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I think JP was one of the people that got OC sprayed and now he's angry.
> 
> Just sayin'...



That thought crossed my mind as well but I didn't want to say it.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah, the higher risk of serious injury is totally acceptable.   Personally, I think using deadly force against the more bellicose in the crowd would be the best way to nip this in the bud.  I've seen footage of some of these kids being outwardly violent.  Put a few of them six feet under and put the rest of them in their place.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I think if you want capitalism, you need to accept the fact that there will be rich and poor.


I think the point is these jokers don't want capitalism. 

I also think anyone who believes true socialism can work not only ignores history but human nature as well...


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 20, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I think JP was one of the people that got OC sprayed and now he's angry.
> 
> Just sayin'...




I'm no where near Davis.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 20, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Like I said before, apples and oranges.  The monks who immolated themselves had a clear message that war was not an option.  The Occupy movement simply has a bunch of lazy bums who want the world handed to them.  This is a product more of the societal norm of sheltering kids, teaching them that everyone wins, etc.  The limp-wristed way the generation immediately following my own was raised (and the later section of my own generation) is finally coming back to bite us firmly on the butt.
> 
> "Teach a man to start a fire and he will be warm for the night; light a man on fire and he'll be warm for the rest of his life." :lol:



So it's the government's job to determine which messages have enough merit to be sanctioned at a government approved protest?


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So it's the government's job to determine which messages have enough merit to be sanctioned at a government approved protest?



I think it's the individual citizens job to elect those people in said government that they agree with and will help them further THEIR desires.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I'm no where near Davis.



Hah


OWS is a stupid movement, as stated they have no formal leadership, no collective goal and aren't making any progress in a positive direction. Unless you count multiple arrests, injuries and thousands of dollars of damage to public property positive as well as all the extra money police departments around the nation are having to spend to deal with them.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I think it's the individual citizens job to elect those people in said government that they agree with and will help them further THEIR desires.



Which is why I think the "special interest group" hate in the media is so bizarre. Who the eff do they think makes up "special interest groups"?


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Disagrees.






Maybe what they need?


did that not work?.....


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I think it's the individual citizens job to elect those people in said government that they agree with and will help them further THEIR desires.


So, if this was the 1700s you would be a Tory? 

My issue is that I'm looking at this past just OWS. If OWS is told, "Well, you're just too amorphous and aren't really working towards your goals, so no. We won't allow you to protest," then what's the next group to be told that? Further down the slippery slope, at what point would what we consider legitimate protests today to be banned, and what techniques do we allow our government to use to suppress those protests?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So it's the government's job to determine which messages have enough merit to be sanctioned at a government approved protest?



No, I did not say that.  I said that I don't support them due to the lack of a clear cut message or goal.  It is the government's job to make sure one group doesn't infringe on the rights and privileges of another group. That's why these idiots were pepper sprayed (which is pretty mild to be honest on the scale of things...I'd take being sprayed over being kicked in the nuts any day) not because of their beliefs.  Obstructing access to a public building is illegal.  One must keep whether they agree with the message (whatever it is) and concern themselves with how that message is being attempted to be spread.  That's my point.  I could care less if these losers want to have their little protest drum circle jerk on the lawn, but blocking access to a public building and smarting off to a cop when they inform you that you're breaking the law is not kosher on any level.  

Personally I don't care if it's the Occupy douches, the Klan, the anti-war crowd, those :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s from the Westboro cult or the Jewish Anti-Defamation League.  You have a right to protest.  You don't have a right to hijack public or private property to get your message across.  Doing so simply gets you in trouble and erodes whatever base of support you might have from outside your little fringe element. 

You're letting your agreement with these protesters cloud your ability to think coldly and analytically.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So, if this was the 1700s you would be a Tory?


  I HATE that argument.

"Well if you were in their shoes, you'd think differently".  No crap.  If they were in MY shoes, they'd think differently too.

My mom has said if I was born in Iraq, I would most likely be a part of the insurgany.  h34r:




> My issue is that I'm looking at this past just OWS. If OWS is told, "Well, you're just too amorphous and aren't really working towards your goals, so no. We won't allow you to protest," then what's the next group to be told that? Further down the slippery slope, at what point would what we consider legitimate protests today to be banned, and what techniques do we allow our government to use to suppress those protests?



They can protest all they want, but they need to quit calling themselves the 99%, because they aren't.  They're the 1% complaining about the other 1%.  Infact, 46% of Americans do not support the protests, while even less support.  


40% is no where near 99%.  I should sue them for false advertising.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So, if this was the 1700s you would be a Tory?
> 
> My issue is that I'm looking at this past just OWS. If OWS is told, "Well, you're just too amorphous and aren't really working towards your goals, so no. We won't allow you to protest," then what's the next group to be told that? Further down the slippery slope, at what point would what we consider legitimate protests today to be banned, and what techniques do we allow our government to use to suppress those protests?



Yeah, but you're missing what the rest of us are trying to say.  I can't tell whether you've truly lost your ability to reason or if you are simply trying to have a spirited debate.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 20, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Hah
> 
> 
> OWS is a stupid movement, as stated they have no formal leadership, no collective goal and aren't making any progress in a positive direction.


All criticisms that I've levied against them myself. 



> Unless you count multiple arrests, injuries and thousands of dollars of damage to public property positive as well as all the extra money police departments around the nation are having to spend to deal with them.




The circumstances around individual arrests vary drastically, and condeming all of any group for the actions of a few (and given the size of OWS, it's not that much) would be like blaming all Lakers fans for every time a small segment riots because the Lakers win a championship. It's like blaming all Dodger fans for the Bryan Stow beating. 

Damage to public property is largely wrong, especially since a lot of it is out and out vandalism (e.g. pouring paint into the fountain at Occupy Los Angeles). Some of it isn't vandalism, and I've also heard reports that some OWS groups are saving funds to help reimburse for damages done such as dead grass. 

The cost to police is irrelevant. That's the cost of living in a free country where the citizens have a right to assemble peacefully, "and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."


----------



## fast65 (Nov 20, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> That thought crossed my mind as well but I didn't want to say it.



Quite honestly, I never thought I'd see the day where usaf said that


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The cost to police is irrelevant. That's the cost of living in a free country where the citizens have a right to assemble peacefully, "and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."



Except for the fact that they're taking police off the streets to babysit a bunch of grown babies.


Risking MY safety for their whining.  Nice.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I HATE that argument.
> 
> "Well if you were in their shoes, you'd think differently".  No crap.  If they were in MY shoes, they'd think differently too.



Well, the founders ended up taking extralegal action to change their governance instead of simply electing new members of parliament. What action do you take if you feel that the current political process is not meeting your ideals in regards to governance? Sometimes voting in new people isn't the answer. 




> They can protest all they want, but they need to quit calling themselves the 99%, because they aren't.  They're the 1% complaining about the other 1%.  Infact, 46% of Americans do not support the protests, while even less support.
> 
> 
> 40% is no where near 99%.  I should sue them for false advertising.


Hardly the first group to commit false advertising.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 20, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Risking MY safety for their whining.  Nice.



You have no individual right to police protection per numerous SCOTUS cases. See Warren v District of Columbia or Gonazles v Castle Rock.


----------



## silver (Nov 20, 2011)

So this discussion I think raises a bigger question. Do you (open question) agree there is a need to change the economic system in the USA? If so, what are you doing that is more/less affective than what OWS is doing?


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Well, the founders ended up taking extralegal action to change their governance instead of simply electing new members of parliament. What action do you take if you feel that the current political process is not meeting your ideals in regards to governance? Sometimes voting in new people isn't the answer.



Yeah, there was this saying back then, it went something like "No taxation without representation".  That means they couldn't elect new members.


That's not the case here in the US with US citizens.  There's a federal election ATLEAST every 2 years.




JPINFV said:


> You have no individual right to police protection per numerous SCOTUS cases. See Warren v District of Columbia or Gonazles v Castle Rock.



Oh funny, and they have no individual right to jobs or wealth.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 20, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> You're letting your agreement with these protesters cloud your ability to think coldly and analytically.



Where have I said that I'm in agreement with the specifics of the OWS movement?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The cost to police is irrelevant. That's the cost of living in a free country where the citizens have a right to assemble peacefully, "and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."



How is it irrelevant? Our tax dollars fund the police department. The money they are using to deal with these people could very well be used somewhere else for a better reason, but it can't be because it's tied up "babysitting grown babies" as Linuss said.

Peacefully is the key word in your statement above when talking about our right to assembly. True, most are peaceful but it is creating an environment conducive to violence. That's why the police are stepping up their response and use of force. Preventative vs. Reactive.

I don't see your argument here, sorry.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 20, 2011)

silver said:


> So this discussion I think raises a bigger question. Do you (open question) agree there is a need to change the economic system in the USA? If so, what are you doing that is more/less affective than what OWS is doing?



No, with a provisio. The basic economic system works, mostly. The issue is the current focus on short term gain over long-term stability. Very, VERY selective regulation might be needed to refocus that. 

I throw the question back to you. What have you got that's better?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 20, 2011)

silver said:


> So this discussion I think raises a bigger question. Do you (open question) agree there is a need to change the economic system in the USA? If so, what are you doing that is more/less affective than what OWS is doing?



Something needs to happen, I don't know what it is. 

I'm a working, productive, contributing member to society who pays my taxes when they are due. I'm also in school working to further my education and my career to become even more of an asset to our country rather than sitting on my *** pouting about the government. That's my contribution, I'll let you be the judge of whether it's effective or not.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 20, 2011)

Blah...this is ruining this thread for me. 

I GOT THANKSGIVING OFF WORK! Yay!


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 20, 2011)

Feel very lucky. Last year was the first time I haven't worked Thanksgiving, Christmas Eve or Christmas Day ever


----------



## fast65 (Nov 20, 2011)

Eh, I'm actually kind of glad to be working Thanksgiving, it gives me something else to :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: about


----------



## Aprz (Nov 20, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Blah...this is ruining this thread for me.
> 
> I GOT THANKSGIVING OFF WORK! Yay!


Heh, I'm happy to be working a 12 hour on thanksgiving, lol. I guess I just don't like spending time with my family during the holidays, and they are paying me holiday pay to do it! How could I resist?


----------



## fast65 (Nov 20, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Heh, I'm happy to be working a 12 hour on thanksgiving, lol. I guess I just don't like spending time with my family during the holidays, and they are paying me holiday pay to do it! How could I resist?



Ok, I don't feel as odd now for not liking to spend time with my family either


----------



## silver (Nov 20, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> No, with a provisio. The basic economic system works, mostly. The issue is the current focus on short term gain over long-term stability. Very, VERY selective regulation might be needed to refocus that.
> 
> I throw the question back to you. What have you got that's better?



Me? I agree, and I also think that there are some "advantages" given to large entities/those with power over individuals which makes it almost impossible to start (emphasis on start) at an equal footing. 

I actually write letters to congress and sign petitions that interest me. I may or may not have participated in a protest before :unsure: but it was not OWS. I try to reframe from purchasing from large corporations when possible (which right now doesn't get you very far, but baby steps). Also I have completed academic studies in the field of "justice," although my studies are focused on healthcare access and bioethics, economics plays a large role. Lastly, I am have been involved at the micro level with advocacy and volunteering among local non-profits focusing on ridding of poverty and homelessness.

I try, though don't know whether it is effective or is "right."


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 20, 2011)

NVRob said:


> How is it irrelevant? Our tax dollars fund the police department. The money they are using to deal with these people could very well be used somewhere else for a better reason, but it can't be because it's tied up "babysitting grown babies" as Linuss said.



So let's suspend the parts of the Constitution that aren't fiscally prudent. Jury trials are expensive, so let's do away with those if, on first glance, the suspect is obviously guilty. How much money was wasted on the Dr. Murray/Jackson trial? 



> Peacefully is the key word in your statement above when talking about our right to assembly. True, most are peaceful but it is creating an environment conducive to violence. That's why the police are stepping up their response and use of force. Preventative vs. Reactive.
> 
> I don't see your argument here, sorry.




Bars create an environment conducive to violence. Lets shut them down to. Merely creating an environment isn't enough to take action in many cases. Otherwise cars would be governed to the maximum speed limit in the state they are licensed in.


----------



## silver (Nov 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Bars create an environment conducive to violence. Lets shut them down to. Merely creating an environment isn't enough to take action in many cases. Otherwise cars would be governed to the maximum speed limit in the state they are licensed in.



Jails and prisons ironically are one of the environments most conducive to violence. We should get rid of them as well.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 20, 2011)

silver said:


> Jails and prisons ironically are one of the environments most conducive to violence. We should get rid of them as well.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 20, 2011)

Tofurky countdown begins.....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So let's suspend the parts of the Constitution that aren't fiscally prudent. Jury trials are expensive, so let's do away with those if, on first glance, the suspect is obviously guilty. How much money was wasted on the Dr. Murray/Jackson trial?



Quite a bit I'm sure. Your twisting statements and putting words in my mouth. I'm not going to run around in circles and dance with you, sorry. 




> Bars create an environment conducive to violence. Lets shut them down to. Merely creating an environment isn't enough to take action in many cases. Otherwise cars would be governed to the maximum speed limit in the state they are licensed in.



Now your advocating interfering with businesses...how much sense does that make? Apples to Oranges and where the hell did governing cars come into the equation? 

Your right it doesn't require action just because of the presence of said environment, but when these "peaceful protestors" become agitated, aggressive, violent or disregard a lawful order from a LEO action must be taken. Hence why cops come and arrest/detain individuals involved in bar fights.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 20, 2011)

Occupy EMTLife!


----------



## fast65 (Nov 20, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Occupy EMTLife!




On board h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 20, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Occupy EMTLife!



Has 3 members. 

Not sure why we are occupying but the 1% isn't fair to the 99% !!!!!! h34r:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 20, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Where have I said that I'm in agreement with the specifics of the OWS movement?



That's why I asked and posited the matter.  I wasn't sure.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 20, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Has 3 members.
> 
> Not sure why we are occupying but the 1% isn't fair to the 99% !!!!!! h34r:



For increased educational standards...helllloooo

I'm actually just here because Andrew said there would be balloons...


----------



## Aprz (Nov 20, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Has 3 members.
> 
> Not sure why we are occupying but the 1% isn't fair to the 99% !!!!!! h34r:


I want the directionless thread to have a direction.


----------



## silver (Nov 20, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Has 3 members.
> 
> Not sure why we are occupying but the 1% isn't fair to the 99% !!!!!! h34r:



LOL that kinda reminds me. They should institute a reputation system so we could have an economy of sorts. That would be fun hah.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 20, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Quite a bit I'm sure. Your twisting statements and putting words in my mouth. I'm not going to run around in circles and dance with you, sorry.



I'm not the one arguing about doing away with protests because they cost the police department too much money. 




> Now your advocating interfering with businesses...how much sense does that make? Apples to Oranges and where the hell did governing cars come into the equation?


I'm not the one arguing with shutting down environments that create an increased probability of violence. 

Running a successful business isn't a right. Furthermore, the government does plenty to interfere with businesses, including regulations that decrease the possibility of violence (e.g. making it illegal to serve alcohol to drunk customers). The difference is that getting a drink or making money isn't a constitutional right. The right to assemble and petition for redress, however, is.  



> Your right it doesn't require action just because of the presence of said environment, but when these "peaceful protestors" become agitated, aggressive, violent or disregard a lawful order from a LEO action must be taken. Hence why cops come and arrest/detain individuals involved in bar fights.



Never said that action couldn't be taken. However the police do not have carte blanche to do as they please, especially against people who are not being aggressive, violent, or really even agitated (agitation doesn't warrant increased use of force anyways). Walking down a line of people sitting on the ground and spraying them with pepper spray is, at best, right on the line for what should be considered appropriate force, and most likely what most citizens would be considered excessive. Governments of free people are based on the consent of the people. If the people consider it excess force, than it is excess force.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 20, 2011)

Aprz said:


> I want the directionless thread to have a direction.



Directionless thread, directionless before OWS made directionless cool.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 20, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Occupy EMTLife!



Great....I can see it now.  A bunch of vague demands that simply result in Chimpie swinging the ban stick with no ground gained.  Lovely....have fun with that. h34r:


----------



## Aprz (Nov 20, 2011)

We're gonna make directions cool at OEMTLife.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## silver (Nov 21, 2011)

Aprz said:


> We're gonna make directions cool at OEMTLife.



OEMTLife is posting in the chat room. Join the movement.

This is what democracy looks like!


----------



## Aprz (Nov 21, 2011)

We are occupying the chatroom!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I'm not the one arguing about doing away with protests because they cost the police department too much money.


Never argued this, I simply pointed out how the fact that they were costing the police departments money. I'm not stupid, so don't be condescending.




> I'm not the one arguing with shutting down environments that create an increased probability of violence.


Never said this either, again just pointed out what was happening and why I believe the police are stepping up responses to these OWS protests.




> Running a successful business isn't a right. Furthermore, the government does plenty to interfere with businesses, including regulations that decrease the possibility of violence (e.g. making it illegal to serve alcohol to drunk customers). The difference is that getting a drink or making money isn't a constitutional right. The right to assemble and petition for redress, however, is.



Last time I checked your allowed to own a business in this country, maybe I'm wrong though. You have that right, provided you follow local, state and federal laws governing your business.





> Never said that action couldn't be taken. However the police do not have carte blanche to do as they please, especially against people who are not being aggressive, violent, or really even agitated (agitation doesn't warrant increased use of force anyways). Walking down a line of people sitting on the ground and spraying them with pepper spray is, at best, right on the line for what should be considered appropriate force, and most likely what most citizens would be considered excessive. Governments of free people are based on the consent of the people. If the people consider it excess force, than it is excess force.



They are making an example out of these kids. I'm with USAF on this one, put a couple of them 6 feet down and see how that works out but we all know this isn't an option. That video is very short, and edited to cater to the OWS protests, in my opinion. No one knows what was happening prior to what we see on youtube. Someone else pointed out the fact obstructing access to a public building is against the law. Break the law, deal with the consequences.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 21, 2011)

4 people in OEMTLife and 1 person in The Lounge. We are the 80%!


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 21, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Last time I checked your allowed to own a business in this country, maybe I'm wrong though. You have that right, provided you follow local, state and federal laws governing your business.



Is running a successful business simply a right not listed in the constitution? Furthermore, it's much harder to regulate a right than it is to place regulations on business. 




> They are making an example out of these kids. I'm with USAF on this one, put a couple of them 6 feet down and see how that works out but we all know this isn't an option. That video is very short, and edited to cater to the OWS protests, in my opinion. No one knows what was happening prior to what we see on youtube. Someone else pointed out the fact obstructing access to a public building is against the law. Break the law, deal with the consequences.



Make an example, like Kent State?


----------



## Aprz (Nov 21, 2011)

Leaving OEMTLife to grab my phone charger. Left it in the ambulance. I'll be back OEMTLife! Nobody allowed in my tent!


----------



## Youngin (Nov 21, 2011)

[youtube]wrPGoPFRUdc[/youtube]

I weep for my generation. :'(

Oh, and this pretty much sums up OWS, in my opinion:

[youtube]1fNeU_3rTe0[/youtube]


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Is running a successful business simply a right not listed in the constitution? Furthermore, it's much harder to regulate a right than it is to place regulations on business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No not like Kent State, they didn't shoot anyone. If you want to open up that can of worms all the soldier indicted had every criminal charge against them dropped if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 21, 2011)

Andrew said:


> Oh, and this pretty much sums up OWS, in my opinion:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1fNeU_3rTe0[/YOUTUBE]


That reminded me of...


----------



## Tigger (Nov 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Blah...this is ruining this thread for me.
> 
> I GOT THANKSGIVING OFF WORK! Yay!



Me too, I'm excited to home and see my family. I got an email from my boss at the ambulance company asking for help filling shifts over Wednesday to Sunday, but I'm not flying across the country for four days and spending one of them at work.

Besides, if I work I won't have time to make this!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xc5wIpUenQ[/youtube]

Can you embed videos on this site?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 21, 2011)

Tigger said:


> Me too, I'm excited to home and see my family. I got an email from my boss at the ambulance company asking for help filling shifts over Wednesday to Sunday, but I'm not flying across the country for four days and spending one of them at work.
> 
> Besides, if I work I won't have time to make this!
> 
> ...




[.youtube] link [./youtube]

Remove the periods.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 21, 2011)

Well once again I spent 40 minutes here instead of writing a paper about popular opinion on Saudi Arabian domestic terrorism.

If I am furthering my delivery of medical care because I am spending time here I am being productive, right?

Someone please say yes. :wacko:


----------



## Tigger (Nov 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> [.youtube] link [./youtube]
> 
> Remove the periods.



Hooray!

Thanks.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Remove the periods.



I could think of a situation where that would be less than desirable.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 21, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I could think of a situation where that would be less than desirable.



Dude that's not even something you joke about.


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 21, 2011)

Morning people(s)


----------



## Aprz (Nov 21, 2011)

Morning. Join our movement and demand for something. OEMTLife!


----------



## Meursault (Nov 21, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Morning. Join our movement and demand for something. OEMTLife!



Bah. We already have Occupy Air Medical Transport.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 21, 2011)

I left for an hour or two and you guys already took down a fence!


----------



## Sasha (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm baaaack 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Nov 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> That's why I asked and posited the matter.  I wasn't sure.



Hey you're back too!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Nov 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm baaaack
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



You were gone?:blink:


----------



## medic417 (Nov 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Hey you're back too!
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Yup he's back from involuntary vacation.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 21, 2011)

medic417 said:


> You were gone?:blink:



I was on a boat for four days. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Nov 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I was on a boat for four days.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I thought it was a 3 hour tour.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 21, 2011)

medic417 said:


> I thought it was a 3 hour tour.



Nope. It was four days. And it was amazing. Absolutely amazing. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Nov 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Nope. It was four days. And it was amazing. Absolutely amazing.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



How was the skipper and Gilligan?


----------



## Sasha (Nov 21, 2011)

They're great. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesome, power is out to half the town and it's like a monsoon outside...fun day at work?


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Blah...this is ruining this thread for me.
> 
> I GOT THANKSGIVING OFF WORK! Yay!



I had the distinct privelege of calling around looking to give someone Thanksgiving off because I had no childcare for my shift Wednesday.  It was so nice saying "Hey, wanna work for me Wednesday and I'll take your shift on Thanksgiving?"

The winner said he's going to make his mom so happy, he hasn't been at home for Thanksgiving in the 3 years he's been working as a medic.  So cute.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> They're great.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



So is your name Mary Ann or is it Ginger?


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 21, 2011)

Trying to calm down an engine company of firefighters on the scene of an uncontrolled hemorrhage isn't easy.  I was debating doing intranasal versed for all the firefighters. 

The only person more calm than me on scene was my FTO with 35 years of experience.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Trying to calm down an engine company of firefighters on the scene of an uncontrolled hemorrhage isn't easy.  I was debating doing intranasal versed for all the firefighters.
> 
> The only person more calm than me on scene was my FTO with 35 years of experience.



That reminds me of a call they had recently (I wasn't there):  A lol sliced open a varicose vein shaving her legs and nearly bled to death from it.  She apparently walked around the entire house bleeding everywhere, then collapsed on the couch, with her leg hanging down.  They arrived to find her unconscious, with a spouting fountain of blood from the front of her shin.  They controlled it with just a bandaid and getting her leg back level with her body.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Nov 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Trying to calm down an engine company of firefighters on the scene of an uncontrolled hemorrhage isn't easy.  I was debating doing intranasal versed for all the firefighters.
> 
> The only person more calm than me on scene was my FTO with 35 years of experience.



Some firefighters can be weird like that. Give them a mangled body to extricate, no problem. Spurting blood...Run away!


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's the best part:  they had 3 tourniquets, quik-clot, and a crap load of bandages and it was still bleeding.   We whip out the bp cuff and they look at us like we just punched a baby. 

Took the patient to my truck, put the bp cuff on, and bleeding stopped.   Imagine that. 


They asked if I wanted a rider to come with.   I was like "Nope!" and we drove off non l&S.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Here's the best part:  they had 3 tourniquets, quik-clot, and a crap load of bandages and it was still bleeding.   We whip out the bp cuff and they look at us like we just punched a baby.
> 
> Took the patient to my truck, put the bp cuff on, and bleeding stopped.   Imagine that.
> 
> ...



Typical...people don't put tourniquets on nearly tight enough most of the time.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Typical...people don't put tourniquets on nearly tight enough most of the time.



Right, cause what we want to do is CUT OFF THE CIRCULATION.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 21, 2011)

My shift just picked our vacation days  at con Ed today. Even though I'm at the bottom of the ladder, I still got all my first pick for all 4 weeks of paid vacation. I love my job!


----------



## saskvolunteer (Nov 21, 2011)

I now need to decide if I'm going to Fire School or not. The letter just came in the mail today. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 21, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Right, cause what we want to do is CUT OFF THE CIRCULATION.



Don't do that! They will lose that limb!!!!!!!!!! h34r:


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 21, 2011)

Passed CEVO 3 today....again....


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 21, 2011)

saskvolunteer said:


> I now need to decide if I'm going to Fire School or not. The letter just came in the mail today. Decisions, decisions.



Having finished fire school last year, I will say that it was a lot of fun.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Nov 21, 2011)

Now it is time to deicide if I want to attend medic school. Decisions decisions.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh, how game theory is alive and well with the rotations lottery. Why did they have to change the algorithm this year?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Oh, how game theory is alive and well with the rotations lottery. Why did they have to change the algorithm this year?




I also love how they've made what used to be the least competitive phase now the most competitive phase of the lottery...


----------



## Anjel (Nov 21, 2011)

Very upset with local PD and dispatch right now.

Our MDT was down. We get dispatched for a psych transfer priority 3. Dispatch didnt know if the scene was secure or if pd was on scene. 

We do a little drive by and PD is there. We go up to the house and fire and PD say shes crazy but she is secure and ready go. She is sitting on the porch with all her bags packed and sceaming for us to call her toys r us and she needs her tegredol levels checked. 

I secure her to the stretcher.with.straps x5. She goes for her purse but starts throwing up instead. So I manage to get her five bags away from her.

We get to the ER. Turns out she had.sharpened scissors and a kitchen knife on her.

Yea thanks PD. Real secure. Grrrr.


----------



## northernnhmedic (Nov 21, 2011)

Is it a bad thing that Ive done at least 1 call with 3 different services in the last 18 hours?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 21, 2011)

Who wants to take my trauma module exam for me tomorrow? I'm not worried but I'm not excited to sit through a 300 question test. blah. I want a beer right meow...but that definitely would not be a responsible choice the night before an exam.


----------



## rmabrey (Nov 21, 2011)

We got chewed out by a nurse for bringing in an 18 y/o f c/o shoulder pain secondary to blunt force with a door frame basic, just because she had chest pain earlier in the day (that she didnt tell us about) just cause she has a childhood Hx or postural orthostatic tachycardia..............She chewed me out more when I said technically I had her in a sitting position so i did treat it


----------



## rmabrey (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh and after 3 weeks of waiting we finally got power cots on the trucks


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 22, 2011)

New goal in life:

Reverse common phrases when grammatically neutral, such as using "or/and" instead of "and/or."

Why? The lulz of course.


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi all!

Gosh I'm having one hellva "down day" today.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 22, 2011)

Been a pretty mellow day so far. Went to a cool CE on compartment Syndrome and got a free lunch. Plus, I have a medic student today. The lesson I've taught today? Sometimes the best medicine is no medicine. So far, so good.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## fast65 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hmmm, debating whether or not I should wear a tux to my company's Christmas party


----------



## Sasha (Nov 22, 2011)

Planning my second and third cruise. I'm hooked.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## cynikalkat (Nov 22, 2011)

i know its only day 2, but I like my job already. Im going to try to keep it that way. Also, my preceptor is awesome.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 22, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Hmmm, debating whether or not I should wear a tux to my company's Christmas party



An eleven year old in a tux would surely be memorable.  Do it!


----------



## fast65 (Nov 22, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> An eleven year old in a tux would surely be memorable.  Do it!



I know right? How adorable would that be?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 22, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I know right? How adorable would that be?



I vote you go with the full on, dumb and dumber style tux.


----------



## rmabrey (Nov 22, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Planning my second and third cruise. I'm hooked.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I just got a free 8 day cruise from carnival


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 22, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> I just got a free 8 day cruise from carnival



Lol coincidence! I've got a carnival magazine in my lap right now!


----------



## Sasha (Nov 22, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> I just got a free 8 day cruise from carnival



Do you need a cabin mate? I haven't unpacked my bags yet.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## rmabrey (Nov 22, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Do you need a cabin mate? I haven't unpacked my bags yet.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I got a free one, guest have to pay


----------



## Anjel (Nov 22, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I know right? How adorable would that be?



The world might not be able to handle that level of adorableness


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 22, 2011)

Oldest daughter is gone on vacation with Grandma for 10 days.  Life with only 4 kids is a breeze!


----------



## fast65 (Nov 22, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> The world might not be able to handle that level of adorableness



Haha, it would be pretty freaking adorable


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 22, 2011)

Same fire department as yesterday, different engine crew:

Got called to a seizure.  Get on scene to be met by 2 FF/EMTs.  I asked if they got a blood sugar from the patient.  Their response?

"Why, he just had a seizure"


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 23, 2011)

Morning!!!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 23, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Hmmm, debating whether or not I should wear a tux to my company's Christmas party



First a FB post about drinking mimosas and now this?  LOL  You my friend are one peculiar little fellow.  That's why you fit in so well.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 23, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Life with only 4 kids is a breeze!



You're still a masochist.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 23, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> First a FB post about drinking mimosas and now this?  LOL  You my friend are one peculiar little fellow.  That's why you fit in so well.


In all honesty, the two intertwine...considering I didn't stop drinking mimosas until 1400  But thanks, I try to be unique


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 23, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Hmmm, debating whether or not I should wear a tux to my company's Christmas party



Have  you thought about a nice gown instead to go with your mimosas?


----------



## guljarsust (Nov 23, 2011)

*I found it helpful*

Really a good one.


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 23, 2011)

What the hell is *guljarsust* doing?!?!

Random comments on ALL topics!


----------



## fast65 (Nov 23, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Have  you thought about a nice gown instead to go with your mimosas?



Don't be jelly of my mimosa


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 23, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> You have to get a certain number of posts in order to post a link, and he was spamming to get to that level.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah.... I hate spammers... just saying.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 23, 2011)

note: i'll be in the chat if anyone else (like me) is bored. Come join


----------



## firetender (Nov 23, 2011)

*New operation for your files*

We just had a guljarsustectomy.


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 23, 2011)

firetender said:


> We just had a guljarsustectomy.



Hahahaha!

Spammers have nothing better to do with their time I tell ya! :rofl:


----------



## medic417 (Nov 23, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Haha, it would be pretty freaking adorable



Dude if you were older I would say we have to pull your man card but since your eleven guess we'll pull the boy card.  

:blink:


----------



## fast65 (Nov 23, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Dude if you were older I would say we have to pull your man card but since your eleven guess we'll pull the boy card.
> 
> :blink:




Dammit, that's like the 10th time this week :/


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm tempted to buy every one of the Republican candidates a copy of 1984.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 23, 2011)

I think my roommates girlfriend hates me...my plan has worked perfectly


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 23, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I think my roommates girlfriend hates me...my plan has worked perfectly



She doesn't like his friends, breaks up with him, and you slide into the vacancy?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 23, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> She doesn't like his friends, breaks up with him, and you slide into the vacancy?



Lmao thank you.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 23, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> She doesn't like his friends, breaks up with him, and you slide into the vacancy?



No exactly, I don't find my roommate all that attractive 

Et tu Anjel?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 23, 2011)

Guess who works 0430-1630 fri-monday all the way through the holiday season :/ I get to work christmas eve/day and new years eve/day. At least I get holiday pay h34r:


----------



## fast65 (Nov 23, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Guess who works 0430-1630 fri-monday all the way through the holiday season :/ I get to work christmas eve/day and new years eve/day. At least I get holiday pay h34r:



I don't know, who?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 23, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I don't know, who?



This guy!

I guess I got my wish when I was saying I'm not a huge fan of the holidays. I wonder how working on christmas will be. At least I don't work nights, everyone will be passed out before I come on duty on New Year's day


----------



## fast65 (Nov 23, 2011)

NVRob said:


> This guy!
> 
> I guess I got my wish when I was saying I'm not a huge fan of the holidays. I wonder how working on christmas will be. At least I don't work nights, everyone will be passed out before I come on duty on New Year's day



Yeah, I go on for a 36 tonight at 1900, then I work on Christmas Eve and luckily I ended up with New Years Eve and New Years Day off 

You're lucky you get holiday pay...I'm still in my probation period so I don't get it


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 23, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Yeah, I go on for a 36 tonight at 1900, then I work on Christmas Eve and luckily I ended up with New Years Eve and New Years Day off
> 
> You're lucky you get holiday pay...I'm still in my probation period so I don't get it



Yea, my holiday pay as an I is probably close to your usual pay as a medic haha. 

Back to reading my NRP book, I'm turning the internet off, it's distracting me.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 23, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Yea, my holiday pay as an I is probably close to your usual pay as a medic haha.
> 
> Back to reading my NRP book, I'm turning the internet off, it's distracting me.



Eh, I don't know about that lol.

Why? Who will entertain me now?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 23, 2011)

I am cranky. I'm getting a cold, my new winter coat at work was ordered in the wrong size and I'm counting the minutes til my relief get here. 

I just want to chug NyQuil and shut it down.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 23, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> I am cranky. I'm getting a cold, my new winter coat at work was ordered in the wrong size and I'm counting the minutes til my relief get here.
> 
> I just want to chug NyQuil and shut it down.



My winter coat stays on all winter! Most of it will get put on tomorrow though


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 23, 2011)

Maybe one day I'll enjoy the holidays. So far in adulthood though, I'll I've seen is that they've caused a crap load of stress, money concerns, unnecessary fights and hurt feelings because of unrealistic expectations.

Why can't we get together because it's a Wednesday and we like spending time with one another?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 23, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> I am cranky. I'm getting a cold, my new winter coat at work was ordered in the wrong size and I'm counting the minutes til my relief get here.
> 
> I just want to chug NyQuil and shut it down.



Awww poor thing. No one likes a crank butt.

And fast.... "Et tu anjel" 

No habla espanol.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 23, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Maybe one day I'll enjoy the holidays. So far in adulthood though, I'll I've seen is that they've caused a crap load of stress, money concerns, unnecessary fights and hurt feelings because of unrealistic expectations.
> 
> Why can't we get together because it's a Wednesday and we like spending time with one another?



It's not about spending time with each other, it's about Eating a Terrific Meal that someone spent all day cooking.  And No Lingering at the Table...we need to be done in time to go to bed early so we can shop in the morning.

Or so I'm told by my family.

We're eating on Saturday evening.  Holidays were better when I was the one on the couch watching movies and not trying to make plans for dozens of people.  

Not that it makes me any less thankful.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Awww poor thing. No one likes a crank butt.
> 
> And fast.... "Et tu anjel"
> 
> No habla espanol.



And you anjel..

Haha google translate.

Are you asking If I find your roomate attractive? Ive never met him. I dont like to judge.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> And you anjel..
> 
> Haha google translate.
> 
> Are you asking If I find your roomate attractive? Ive never met him. I dont like to judge.




Do you get the reference from Julius Ceasar?  It was actually pretty stinking funny.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 23, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Do you get the reference from Julius Ceasar?  It was actually pretty stinking funny.



I'm glad ya got it 

And Anjel, it was more in reference to you agreeing with what PJ said


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 23, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I'm glad ya got it
> 
> And Anjel, it was more in reference to you agreeing with what PJ said



I can't believe that on top of all the crap you get, SHE agreed with him.  A true "et tu, Anjel?" moment.  

You poor dear, patpatpat.  One day people will give you all the respect you deserve.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 23, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I can't believe that on top of all the crap you get, SHE agreed with him.  A true "et tu, Anjel?" moment.
> 
> You poor dear, patpatpat.  One day people will give you all the respect you deserve.



Me and doogie have a special bond that no one can come between. 

I give the patpatpats around here!


----------



## silver (Nov 23, 2011)

come to the chat!

(its lonely)


----------



## fast65 (Nov 23, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I can't believe that on top of all the crap you get, SHE agreed with him.  A true "et tu, Anjel?" moment.
> 
> You poor dear, patpatpat.  One day people will give you all the respect you deserve.



Haha, I'm not too upset about it, I'm just glad that I got reference Shakespeare 

It's true, we do Anjel


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 24, 2011)

Just finished listening to Alice's Restaurant, take that Christmas music...


----------



## Anjel (Nov 24, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Just finished listening to Alice's Restaurant, take that Christmas music...



Haha love it!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 24, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Happy Thanksgiving.



Happy thanksgiving to you and everyone else.

Im thankful for this site and the friends I have made. 

NVrob....robby...showing me what I have to look forward to in January and.saying what I'm usually thinking...

USAF for telling it how it is and saying what we all are thinking.

Sasha for standing by what she feels is right.

BBG for being big bald and beautiful.

ABCkidsmom for being the.voice of reason and being able to tell someone they are a moron without being mean.

Usalsfyre for teaching me the answers to my questions, not just handing them to me. 

Fast65. My dear nathan for being so fricken cute. And smart. And being my doogie

JP...for secretly being every troll we have...

All the mods, poeticinjustice, firefite, kat, crazycajon, linuss, rmabrey. Everyone here for making this a great place to learn and help shape the future providers and me!

I hope to be half the medic most of you already are.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 24, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Happy Thanksgiving.



So, I cooked a little bit in preparation for a big potluck with USAFs family. Unfortunately, his grandmother is sick, so no family dinner. We took what we had cooked (luckily he was bringing the turkey) and just tossed together some other stuff. I'm surprised as heck I didn't catch anything on fire (known for catching water on fire). This actually turned out to be a pretty good day.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Awww, I'm flattered Anjel, I don't even know what to say


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy thanksgiving everyone. Hope you enjoy your turkey as much as I enjoy my tofurky, actually I hope you enjoy it a lot more cuz tofurky kinda sucks.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> All the mods, poeticinjustice, firefite, kat, crazycajon, linuss, rmabrey. Everyone here for making this a great place to learn and help shape the future providers and me!
> 
> I hope to be half the medic most of you already are.



Yay I finally get mentioned in a post!!! Thank you Anjel 

Our supervisors cooked all the on duty crews a thanksgiving dinner. So the crews will slowly start to get called into our main station so they can eat. They do it for every major holiday. I love working for this company. We are the black sheep of the company. We are far away from the rest so we operate alot differently.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 24, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Happy thanksgiving everyone. Hope you enjoy your turkey as much as I enjoy my tofurky, actually I hope you enjoy it a lot more cuz tofurky kinda sucks.



If you want it to taste like meat why don't you just eat meat?  If God didn't want us to eat animals and birds he wouldn't have made them taste so good.


----------



## exodus (Nov 24, 2011)

Ohhh. I didn't know we get dinner!


----------



## Meursault (Nov 24, 2011)

This year's fun Thanksgiving fact: Canned chestnut halves in water look more than a little like tiny whole brains in formalin. On the bright side, they taste better.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 24, 2011)

exodus said:


> Ohhh. I didn't know we get dinner!



You should if you are working during the day. I'm not sure about the night crews lol. Wayne sent an email out thanking mike for cooking.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 24, 2011)

MrConspiracy said:


> This year's fun Thanksgiving fact: Canned chestnut halves in water look more than a little like tiny whole brains in formalin. On the bright side, they taste better.



Taste better than brains?:unsure:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm singing the pumpkin pie song. 

"pumpkin pumpkin pumpkin pie... "

My partner brought pie and ice cream in to the station for shift tonight. I didn't do thanksgiving this year, so the pie was a welcome treat.


----------



## Meursault (Nov 24, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Taste better than brains?:unsure:



http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=16427
We've been over this before.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 24, 2011)

The fire alarms just went off in the whole house which of course means dinner is ready.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2011)

And the first post thanksgiving meal cardiac arrest has been worked. :/


----------



## exodus (Nov 24, 2011)

firefite said:


> You should if you are working during the day. I'm not sure about the night crews lol. Wayne sent an email out thanking mike for cooking.



That turkey was pretty good. And I'm on 204b


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 24, 2011)

exodus said:


> That turkey was pretty good. And I'm on 204b



That's good. 204b is the first shift I started. Then I moved to 204a. In jan I'm on 201a


----------



## fast65 (Nov 24, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> And the first post thanksgiving meal cardiac arrest has been worked. :/



I almost beat ya to the punch. Toned out as a code 99, turned out to be a hyponatremic seizure.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah, but I also just had a traumatic injury at WalMart. A woman just got pushed and shoved then hit with a box while buying toys. And wouldn't you know? She developed chest pain!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 24, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Yeah, but I also just had a traumatic injury at WalMart. A woman just got pushed and shoved then hit with a box while buying toys. And wouldn't you know? She developed chest pain!



*Sigh*. Ill be heading out in 3.5hrs


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 25, 2011)

The fun, it never ends.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 25, 2011)

Walked out of Target with their last TV. People in line were cheering for me as I walked to my car. I think I need to hire a group of people to follow me around and cheer for me.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 25, 2011)

It really ruins my day when I get a page for our first call before I even get to work.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 25, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> It really ruins my day when I get a page for our first call before I even get to work.



Could be worse. One of our crews got a transfer to a hospital 5 hours away at 2 am :/


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't see it,
You always have that problem Browm
Shut up, we need to come down a bit and clear the bases, look, there ... 
Oh yeah I see it ... wait, is that a turkey? Down there, look ... 
I think it is, let's see ... Medivac gobble gobble, uh, Medivac descending

It is a turkey Black, how about that ... oh hello it's Brown and Black, we're from the heli...oi, this bloke is status zero, what you call us for? Put a sheet over him or something bloody hell... hmm looks like another job Black, crew on scene calling the patient status delicious, a turkeyectomy might be required,  best we be off, get the Thomas Pack.

Medivac, mile north of Pilgrim's Landing, lifting again, destination dinner

Ambulance, Medivac hungry, um, Medivac airborne 

*Happy Thanksgiving everybody!*


----------



## Sasha (Nov 25, 2011)

I ended up not going to black friday.


----------



## silver (Nov 25, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> I don't see it,
> You always have that problem Browm
> Shut up, we need to come down a bit and clear the bases, look, there ...
> Oh yeah I see it ... wait, is that a turkey? Down there, look ...
> ...



hi?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I ended up not going to black friday.



I wish I didnt.  I hurt my ankle


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 25, 2011)

At least you weren't my patient who got pushed, shoved, trampled and then had a box thrown at her. That's what you get for shopping at Walmart at 11 o'clock on Thanksgiving.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 25, 2011)

My time is worth more than the piddly savings you might end up with if you are one of the 5 people that get one of the bargains after waiting for multiple hours for that slight chance.  Heck odds are almost better winning the lottery.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 25, 2011)

One shopper pepper-sprayed fellow shoppers in Los Angeles, two customers fight at the jewelry counter in Kissimmee, FL, and one got shot in the foot in Myrtle Beach... all at WalMart.  I'm sure more stories will come out later today.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 25, 2011)

I stayed very far away from walmart.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 25, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> I don't see it,
> You always have that problem Browm
> Shut up, we need to come down a bit and clear the bases, look, there ...
> Oh yeah I see it ... wait, is that a turkey? Down there, look ...
> ...



Did you get a temp on that turkey, and don't give me the old 98.8 line.


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 25, 2011)

Friday and I'm bored at home... haha!


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 25, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> One shopper pepper-sprayed fellow shoppers in Los Angeles,




You do not mess with Lt. Pike's family's shopping list.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 25, 2011)

lol @ JP's avatar being animated on Tapatalk.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 25, 2011)

medic417 said:


> My time is worth more than the piddly savings you might end up with if you are one of the 5 people that get one of the bargains after waiting for multiple hours for that slight chance.  Heck odds are almost better winning the lottery.



Psh, got there two hours before they opened, walked in, got my TV, saved about 21 hours of pay on it, was at home a half hour after the store opened. So 2 1/2 hours of waiting in what us Californians call the cold came out to about $85/hr


----------



## fast65 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hmmm, I'm kinda feeling like making some pork tenderloins tonight


----------



## Anjel (Nov 25, 2011)

Me: our trucks driver side door will barely open or shut. Its off the hinges and I can barely squeeze in and out.

Supervisor: Write it up when you get back to the main tonight. Do the best you can.

Grrr


----------



## CritterNurse (Nov 25, 2011)

I just put a turkey dinner pie in the oven. That's one of my favorite leftovers recipes.

1 can condensed cream of potato soup
1/4 cup milk
1 packet of turkey gravy mix
2 cups chopped turkey
1 to 2 cups vegetables (leftover or frozen mixed)
about 2 cups stuffing
1 or 2 roll out pie crusts

Preheat your oven to 425*F.
Put one crust into your pie pan.
In a mixing bowl mix up the condensed soup, milk, and gravy mix. Mix well.
Add turkey and vegetables and mix.
Pour turkey mixture into the pie shell.
Add the stuffing on top of the turkey mixture in an even layer.
Add the other pie crust (vented) on top if desired.
Crimp the edges and put into the oven for 20 minutes, then cover the edges with foil and bake for another 20 minutes.

If you like a dry stuffing, you can leave the top crust off, and the stuffing will be your crust. If you like a moist stuffing, put a crust over it.
If you happen to have leftover onions in cream sauce, you can omit the milk and use the onions as part of your vegetable mix.
If you like a stronger gravy flavor, you can substitute leftover gravy for the milk in addition to the packet of gravy mix.

This recipe works well with other leftovers.
Chicken dinner? Use chicken gravy mix.
Roast beef or beef pot roast? Use brown gravy mix and omit the stuffing.
Pork pot roast? Use pork gravy mix and omit the stuffing


----------



## Aprz (Nov 25, 2011)

It looks like it's gonna be no call Friday. I even got hungry, bought food, and said "slow day today" to the nurses and my partners. Heck, I'm even posting about it right now without a call. Tried everything in books. :[


----------



## fast65 (Nov 25, 2011)

Aprz said:


> It looks like it's gonna be no call Friday. I even got hungry, bought food, and said "slow day today" to the nurses and my partners. Heck, I'm even posting about it right now without a call. Tried everything in books. :[



I've come to believe those strategies are folk lore, they never seem to work for me either :/


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 26, 2011)

I finally broke down and now have an iPhone.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 26, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I finally broke down and now have an iPhone.



I'm proud of you Joe.

On a side note, my parents bought me a 32" LED TV today


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 26, 2011)

Aprz said:


> It looks like it's gonna be no call Friday. I even got hungry, bought food, and said "slow day today" to the nurses and my partners. Heck, I'm even posting about it right now without a call. Tried everything in books. :[



I would've traded you. No call Friday is better than taking a 300 pound lady with C Diff home to a house with the dreaded two steps and tiny hallways


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 26, 2011)

Aprz said:


> It looks like it's gonna be no call Friday. I even got hungry, bought food, and said "slow day today" to the nurses and my partners. Heck, I'm even posting about it right now without a call. Tried everything in books. :[



This sort of crap is just another reason you are never allowed to be my partner. <_<


----------



## Aprz (Nov 26, 2011)

No call Friday.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 26, 2011)

Aprz said:


> No call Friday.



I totally got a call today...a call to go into work at 2300 :/


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 26, 2011)

Why can't small hospitals understand sedation packages?


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Nov 26, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Why can't small hospitals understand sedation packages?



It comes in packages???


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 26, 2011)

It should...

Just a hint, if your patient looks at you while trying to sit up and pull out his ETT, 5 mcgs of Diprivan may not be enough .


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 26, 2011)

Pandora was killin' it, now it's not  Any suggestions to make my PALS studying more enjoyable? haha Hopefully I can knock out some A&P reading when I'm finished with my PALS book but I think at that point the info could very well be going in my eyes and right out the back of my head.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Any suggestions to make my PALS studying more enjoyable?


Take a shot everytime hypoxia is mentioned?


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 26, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Take a shot everytime hypoxia is mentioned?



Bad.  Badbadbad.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 26, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Bad.  Badbadbad.



I never claimed it was a GOOD idea, but it would make studying more interesting . 

Kinda like coed anatomy studying .


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 26, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Take a shot everytime hypoxia is mentioned?



I don't think I would have made it as far as I have now if I used that approach. 

Definitely would make it more interesting, I don't know how enjoyable that would be though haha.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 26, 2011)

Anytime you get asked "sick or not sick" take a shot?


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Anytime you get asked "sick or not sick" take a shot?



That would involve a bigger hangover than the hypoxia game...


----------



## Aprz (Nov 26, 2011)

Make it like points. Every 10 points, take a shot. Bonus shot if asked sick or not sick. See? We're making a game!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 26, 2011)

We got new our new mini protocol books.

It lists Kings as a skill for EMT along with Combitube.

I never learned kings. But all the new EMT students have been learning it and making me feel dumb :-( lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 26, 2011)

Kings are so much simpler than Combis...


They're essentially firefighter proof.  I say essentially because there's always that one...


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 26, 2011)

Directions to use a King. 

1)Select size based on what's printed on the package

2)Open their mouth and shove it in till the hub is at the teeth. REMOVE YOUR HANDS! Don't touch it again till your putting the ambu-bag on.

3)Inflate it with the amount of air printed on the cuff.

4)Ventilate, confirm placement and secure. You've now put in a King airway.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Anytime you get asked "sick or not sick" take a shot?



We had a kid with tracheomalacia the other night who was out on the porch with mom when we pulled up.  I told my partner I'd just bring the kid to the truck if he'd get the cot ready.  

When I stuck my head in the door ahead of the mom and kid, I said, "Oh BTW, he's not sick" and he was completely baffled.  "Not sick?"

Right.  You've not been to PALS yet.  That wasn't an insult, it was an assessment summary!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a mini-addition to usals' post. I was taught to bury it to the hub, attach your BVM then ventilate while applying gentle traction to the KING until compliance becomes better and/or you feel the KING "seat" into place.

KINGs are our first line airway in arrests. It helps that the EMT and the medic can control the airway or apply the monitor and pads or gain access and draw meds while someone does compressions. Most partners trade off airway and monitor/meds on the arrests they run. Also I love how you can just stuff an OG tube through the port on the new KINGs. No more puking on me! haha OG tube is only for medics though so if the EMT took the airway usually they will take over meds while the medic drops the OG tube.



Linuss said:


> Anytime you get asked "sick or not sick" take a shot?



I resorted to a sip of Sam Adam's Winter Lager. Figured it would allow me to to remain coherent but not be as bored


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> We got new our new mini protocol books.
> 
> It lists Kings as a skill for EMT along with Combitube.
> 
> I never learned kings. But all the new EMT students have been learning it and making me feel dumb :-( lol



That's one of the things I like about being a skills instructor. I get trained in all the new stuff that is being taught right away lol.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 26, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> It should...
> 
> Just a hint, if your patient looks at you while trying to sit up and pull out his ETT, 5 mcgs of Diprivan may not be enough .



Hell, I had an intubated PT on a 3mg/hr versed drip sit up and look at me during a CCT transport. One minute he was out, the next wide awake. A quick bolus and it was right back to night night land, but it scared the heck out of me. And yeah, he had a versed/fentanyl bolus prior to moving.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 26, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Directions to use a King.
> 
> 1)Select size based on what's printed on the package
> 
> ...



I love the King. We don't use it here, unfortunately. But I placed more than a few back in Washington.  On a code, a king and EZ-IO were the standard.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 26, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Hell, I had an intubated PT on a 3mg/hr versed drip sit up and look at me during a CCT transport. One minute he was out, the next wide awake. A quick bolus and it was right back to night night land, but it scared the heck out of me. And yeah, he had a versed/fentanyl bolus prior to moving.



Similar experience with propofol in a helicopter one time. Enough to make you defecate yourself.

I've has far less issues with either a fentanyl infusion concurrent with whatever sedation or morphine being used as pain control. Personal theroy? I think the pain of the tube against cords causes a high potential for breakthrough.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 26, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Hell, I had an intubated PT on a 3mg/hr versed drip sit up and look at me during a CCT transport. One minute he was out, the next wide awake. A quick bolus and it was right back to night night land, but it scared the heck out of me. And yeah, he had a versed/fentanyl bolus prior to moving.



I once gave my RSI patient 100 of Roc...


He kept breathing on his own.  Granted now at 16 instead of the 50+ he was at, but still, breathing on his own.





I was confused. The doc at the receiving hospital was just as confused.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 27, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I once gave my RSI patient 100 of Roc...
> 
> 
> He kept breathing on his own.  Granted now at 16 instead of the 50+ he was at, but still, breathing on his own.
> ...



I had a patient do basically that after receiving sux in the ED.  As has been said before, there's always that one who will prove that a generally accepted belief is not always correct.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 27, 2011)

So cold.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 27, 2011)

Crap... the underwire in my bra just snapped.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 27, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Crap... the underwire in my bra just snapped.



Ouch.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 27, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Crap... the underwire in my bra just snapped.



That had to hurt?


----------



## fast65 (Nov 27, 2011)

Yesterday I had a patient tell me: "You were so wonderful, ya know, I've got a very pretty granddaughter, I think she'll be here with her mom."

I don't know if she actually thought I was an adult, or if her granddaughter is also 12.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 27, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Yesterday I had a patient tell me: "You were so wonderful, ya know, I've got a very pretty granddaughter, I think she'll be here with her mom."
> 
> I don't know if she actually thought I was an adult, or if her granddaughter is also 12.


 
:rofl::rofl: Cute or creepy


----------



## medic417 (Nov 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> :rofl::rofl: Cute or creepy


Definitely creepy grandma pimping out granddaughter like that.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 27, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Definitely creepy grandma pimping out granddaughter like that.



Indeed, creepy grandma, and a cute medic


----------



## medic417 (Nov 27, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Indeed, creepy grandma, and a cute medic



So your saying the medic you partner with is cute?:unsure: Man you really are going to lose your man card.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 27, 2011)

medic417 said:


> So your saying the medic you partner with is cute?:unsure: Man you really are going to lose your man card.



Dammit, I hate you :/ however, there is this new ER tech...


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 27, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Crap... the underwire in my bra just snapped.



I hate when that happens.  They just don't make 'em like they used to, lol.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 27, 2011)

Just had to cuss out my partner and tell at him to pull over. He was driving and trying to decide where to eat. He kept changing his mind and would literally stop in the middle of the road and swerve thru lanes.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 27, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Yesterday I had a patient tell me: "You were so wonderful, ya know, I've got a very pretty granddaughter, I think she'll be here with her mom."
> 
> I don't know if she actually thought I was an adult, or if her granddaughter is also 12.



I was transporting a 13yo girl on a psych hold a while back. About halfway through she looks over at me with a very serious look on her face and asks "do you have a wife? "
I laughed a little bit and said no, then she got all excited and proclaimed "good! Because my mom's hot!"


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 27, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I was transporting a 13yo girl on a psych hold a while back. About halfway through she looks over at me with a very serious look on her face and asks "do you have a wife? "
> I laughed a little bit and said no, then she got all excited and proclaimed "good! Because my mom's hot!"



Welcome to being old.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 27, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I hate when that happens.  They just don't make 'em like they used to, lol.



And it was right in the middle, so both sides were digging in. I hate wearing bras.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 27, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> And it was right in the middle, so both sides were digging in. I hate wearing bras.


----------



## exodus (Nov 27, 2011)

firefite said:


> Just had to cuss out my partner and tell at him to pull over. He was driving and trying to decide where to eat. He kept changing his mind and would literally stop in the middle of the road and swerve thru lanes.



Hah. Hah. Sounds fun XD


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 27, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Welcome to being old.



I can't even buy beer yet!


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 27, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> And it was right in the middle, so both sides were digging in. I hate wearing bras.



I am right there with you.  I skip it whenever I can.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Nov 27, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I was transporting a 13yo girl on a psych hold a while back. About halfway through she looks over at me with a very serious look on her face and asks "do you have a wife? "
> I laughed a little bit and said no, then she got all excited and proclaimed "good!



Could have gone really bad at this point...


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 27, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>



Stay away from my woman, you hussy! <_<


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 27, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Stay away from my woman, you hussy! <_<




My moobs bring all the girls to the yard...


----------



## Anjel (Nov 27, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I can't even buy beer yet!



Woah woah woah.... Really? 

How old are you?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 27, 2011)

PALS take 2 followed by A&P of reproductive systems. 

I love how I spent not only Friday night but also Saturday night reading. I think my eyeballs are going to fall out :wacko:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Woah woah woah.... Really?
> 
> How old are you?


Young enough that I was already an EMS supervisor by the time he was in elementary school. LOL


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 27, 2011)

NVRob said:


> PALS take 2 followed by A&P of reproductive systems.




Should that be taught the other way around?


----------



## fast65 (Nov 27, 2011)

I just now realized that today is Sunday, is that sad?

On a side note, I made the most delicious beef stir fry tonight.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 27, 2011)

I made a fantastic beef stew today, my girlfriend came over and spent the day hanging out... She had to work tonight, so I was resigned to a night of watching TV... Then I got a call for OT tonight.  Perfect day!


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm going to have a dead patient tomorrow.


My FTO has been batting 1000 with making minor predictions, and we've yet to have any truly sick patients.  He said tonight before we left that we're going to have them tomorrow.



Someones going to die.  I apologize if it's you, it's not my fault, it's my FTOs.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 27, 2011)

Altered PT with a BGL of 410. She was confused to the point where she had no idea of what holiday just passed. The EMT asked the family, "Can we just give her some insulin and leave her home?" I think my partner saw my face because he quickly said, "Uhh no. We don't really do that. Why don't you go get the stretcher?"


----------



## Anjel (Nov 28, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Altered PT with a BGL of 410. She was confused to the point where she had no idea of what holiday just passed. The EMT asked the family, "Can we just give her some insulin and leave her home?" I think my partner saw my face because he quickly said, "Uhh no. We don't really do that. Why don't you go get the stretcher?"



I think you are a retarded EMT magnet


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2011)

I must be. It's killing me. My partner was watching my face and he said later that I looked like my head was going to explode.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 28, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Could have gone really bad at this point...


I should mention my laugh was a nervous one :rofl:


Anjel1030 said:


> Woah woah woah.... Really?
> 
> How old are you?


A whopping 20. Fast is older than me, but I look like I've got about 15 years on him :rofl:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 28, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I should mention my laugh was a nervous one :rofl:
> 
> A whopping 20. Fast is older than me, but I look like I've got about 15 years on him :rofl:


As opposed to myself, who is 11 years older than you but looks about your age. LOL


----------



## Anjel (Nov 28, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> I must be. It's killing me. My partner was watching my face and he said later that I looked like my head was going to explode.



I'd kill to be "your EMT" for the day. I might actually get to see/learn something.

Im getting so sick of my job. Can't wait to start medic next month.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 28, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> As opposed to myself, who is 11 years older than you but looks about your age. LOL



Pfft.... I went to buy a rated R movie on friday. And I got carded at the register. 

Im 22 and apparently look 15.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 28, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I should mention my laugh was a nervous one :rofl:
> 
> A whopping 20. Fast is older than me, but I look like I've got about 15 years on him :rofl:



Wait, I'm actually older than someone? Whaaaaaat?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Pfft.... I went to buy a rated R movie on friday. And I got carded at the register.
> 
> Im 22 and apparently look 15.



LOL There's of course the infamous tale of the patient's wife asking my partner "Why is the 12 year old telling everyone what to do?" during a cardiac arrest resuscitation.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 28, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> LOL There's of course the infamous tale of the patient's wife asking my partner "Why is the 12 year old telling everyone what to do?" during a cardiac arrest resuscitation.



Hahaha, that is just too awesome


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 28, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> As opposed to myself, who is 11 years older than you but looks about your age. LOL



It's not fair. We went black friday shopping and the couple behind us in line thought usaf was 22. They thought he was younger than me, and he's 4 years older! :glare:


----------



## fast65 (Nov 28, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> It's not fair. We went black friday shopping and the couple behind us in line thought usaf was 22. They thought he was younger than me, and he's 4 years older! :glare:



So they must have thought that you were 23 then


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 28, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> It's not fair. We went black friday shopping and the couple behind us in line thought usaf was 22. They thought he was younger than me, and he's 4 years older! :glare:



I'm sorry dear.  Hand and foot rub when you get home?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I'd kill to be "your EMT" for the day. I might actually get to see/learn something.
> 
> Im getting so sick of my job. Can't wait to start medic next month.



I could have used your help with an RSI at about 430 this morning.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 28, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> It's not fair. We went black friday shopping and the couple behind us in line thought usaf was 22. They thought he was younger than me, and he's 4 years older! :glare:



I'm 23.   Every single one of my patients thinks one of two things:

I'm in my teens. 

I'm in my 30s...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2011)

Jack Daniels and Ginger Ale. 

That is all.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 28, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Jack Daniels and Ginger Ale.
> 
> That is all.



Blech :-X


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2011)

It is 100% win.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Blech :-X



Hot coco and Pinnacle Whipped vodka


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2011)

If it were a little colder here I would be drinking an Irish coffee. Bushmills and awesomeness from the Keurig. 

But, it's 70 degrees here today...


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 28, 2011)

The pediatrician just said my son is likely autistic...

This sucks.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 28, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> The pediatrician just said my son is likely autistic...
> 
> This sucks.



I'm sorry usal


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 28, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> The pediatrician just said my son is likely autistic...
> 
> This sucks.



This just give a name to the monster you fight.  I bet you already knew it was there.  Autism means so many different things anymore...it sucks, but he can still achieve so much.

I am sorry usals, its not cool at all to have troubles with our kids, especially invisible ones that aren't cured with medications.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm sorry usalsfyre. Makes a tough journey even tougher. 



n7lxi said:


> Jack Daniels and Ginger Ale.
> 
> That is all.



I like your style!


----------



## BandageBrigade (Nov 28, 2011)

Im sorry to hear that. I had a professor at the university who was autistic. It was one of the best course I ever took. Also work with a medic who mildly is. Just remember the diagnosis does not define him, it just means some day to day lifestyle changes and doing things a bit differently than most families. Hope that everything works out for you and your family.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 28, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Hot coco and Pinnacle Whipped vodka



*raises eyebrow*


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 28, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> The pediatrician just said my son is likely autistic...
> 
> This sucks.



That blows man.  You have my empathy on that.  I wouldn't want to raise an autistic kid.

Then again, they keep loosening the damn definition of "autistic" (which explains why those commercials that they air looking for research funding and how the numbers keep magically changing like "1 in every 150, no every 125, no every 100 kids is autistic") and it might get to the point where it becomes a meaningless catchall for any kid with a "behavioral disorder" that isn't ADHD or ODD (which are both BS diagnoses....it's called someone didn't smack the kid enough to teach them to behave).



> Autism means so many different things anymore



Exactly my point.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 28, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> *raises eyebrow*



*Ahem* I meant, Jameson, neat, in a dirty glass. h34r:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 28, 2011)

fast65 said:


> *Ahem* I meant, Jameson, neat, in a dirty glass. h34r:


You're an odd little fellow.  I'm proud to call you my friend.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 28, 2011)

> I wouldn't want to raise an autistic kid.


BTW, before anyone gets their panties in a knot over this comment....let's just make something clear.  This is my personal opinion and my respect goes out to anyone strong enough to care for a child with this sort of a problem.  I think anyone willing to work as a special education teacher for the paltry salary they receive should be canonized.  

I'm not strong enough and not selfless enough to do it.  If anyone gets offended, just remember.....would you rather I lie about how I feel?


----------



## fast65 (Nov 28, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> You're an odd little fellow.  I'm proud to call you my friend.



Haha, well thank you good sir, the feeling is mutual 

I'm really more of a beer guy, so if I'm going to drink any sort of hard liquor, it had damn well better taste good h34r:


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 28, 2011)

One of you artistically inclined folks should sketch a badass version of Asclepius for me. 

Pretty please?


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 28, 2011)

Somebody wants a tattoo...


----------



## Anjel (Nov 28, 2011)

Omg omg omg. 

Im flipping out. If someone would be so kind as to PM so I can talk please do. Please.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Omg omg omg.
> 
> Im flipping out. If someone would be so kind as to PM so I can talk please do. Please.



Check your phone love.


----------



## Meursault (Nov 28, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Jack Daniels and Ginger Ale.
> 
> That is all.



Try it with ginger _beer_ instead. If it's Reed's, avoid the "Extra". It's a bit too gingery for me.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Omg omg omg.
> 
> Im flipping out. If someone would be so kind as to PM so I can talk please do. Please.



I messaged you


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 28, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Somebody wants a tattoo...



I can neither confirm nor deny this statement. h34r:


----------



## Cup of Joe (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 28, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


>



Wow... usaf just fell off the bed and is now rolling on the floor laughing.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 28, 2011)

Person:  "Is there a card so we can call you back if needed?"

Me: "Yeah, 911"


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## fast65 (Nov 29, 2011)

Interesting little fact I found tonight. Apparently only 12% of the population can say the opposite of these words in 20 seconds or less:

always
coming
from
take
me 
down


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Interesting little fact I found tonight. Apparently only 12% of the population can say the opposite of these words in 20 seconds or less:
> 
> always
> coming
> ...



Why... you... little...


----------



## fast65 (Nov 29, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Why... you... little...



I've been drinking a little and I'm bored, the two don't mix well together.


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello peoples!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

Note to self... when making ghirardelli hot chocolate, follow the directions. I didnt pay attention to how much of the mix i was putting in the cup, and I'm now in a chocolate coma.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Nov 29, 2011)

[/QUOTE] Then again, they keep loosening the damn definition of "autistic" (which explains why those commercials that they air looking for research funding and how the numbers keep magically changing like "1 in every 150, no every 125, no every 100 kids is autistic") and it might get to the point where it becomes a meaningless catchall for any kid with a "behavioral disorder" that isn't *ADHD* or ODD (*which are both BS diagnoses....it's called someone didn't smack the kid enough to teach them to behave*).



Exactly my point.[/QUOTE]

I dont think ADD or ADHD are BS daignoses, just grossly over-diagnosed. I suffer from ADD, have since I was a kid. It is very hard for me to concentrate on one thing at a time, all through-out school, I'd have to watch tv or listen to music in order to be able to concentrate on my homework. Haveing ADD is one of the reasons I can work in dispatch, I can multitask extremely well, and do a better job when under high stress because of it. But like I said, it is grossly over-diagnosed, and shouldnt really need medication, especially long term, to control. 



usalsfyre said:


> The pediatrician just said my son is likely autistic...
> 
> This sucks.



Sorry to hear about that. Best of luck to you, and your family. While I dont personally know anyone who is autistic, my fiance is studying to become a teacher for autisitic kids, and I have heard some great stories of success she has experienced. Just try to keep your head up, and there are numerous support groups out there for parents.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Nov 29, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Note to self... when making ghirardelli hot chocolate, follow the directions. I didnt pay attention to how much of the mix i was putting in the cup, and I'm now in a chocolate coma.



Do you mean heaven??? 


(yes dispatch is a black hole)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 29, 2011)

And today's amazing concoction? 





Place both in Keurig. Brew into large mug. Add half and half to taste. Enjoy.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 29, 2011)

"hi do you want to go see the new twilight movie Thursday?"

I've already seen it once and loved it. Score for me score for me.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> "hi do you want to go see the new twilight movie Thursday?"
> 
> I've already seen it once and loved it. Score for me score for me.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I am so disappointed in you.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't judge. 

Look I found jpinfvs picture. 





Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Don't judge.
> 
> Look I found jpinfvs picture.
> 
> ...



...sweet! Goes with my future job too.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 29, 2011)

*Oh, my........*

HAHAHAHA!!
Hey, you with the chocolate OD? Use that amount of coacoa mimx but don't mix it in hot water, use ESPRESSO.

Or, peppermint schnaps.h34r:


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 29, 2011)

*Hey, I'm retired and sick, what are your excuses?!*

Except JPINV is obviously sick...


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Interesting little fact I found tonight. Apparently only 12% of the population can say the opposite of these words in 20 seconds or less:
> 
> always
> coming
> ...


In "honor" of Mr. Astley
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvMH6Ht-q9U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 29, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> Except JPINV is obviously sick...



Homeschooling means a lot of down time for the mom, sitting at the table supervising.  This is my forum time.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 29, 2011)

> I dont think ADD or ADHD are BS daignoses, just grossly over-diagnosed.



Well, just like fibromyalgia- which is psychosomatism writ large (pun intended)- it's a catch all for anything that doesn't fit the "norm".  There are probably a minority of people who truly do have a problem.  With ADHD, I'd guess about 5-10%.  With ODD, it's probably more like 1-2% and those are probably more serious psych illnesses that simply are not often diagnosed in kids because of the stigmata attached to them (psychoses, sociopathy, etc).

Even with people who say they have a problem, it's often easier to have the crutch of a diagnosis- no matter how tenuous- to lean upon or point at when things don't go their way.  It's just more comforting to say "I have ______" than to admit that one simply has a shortcoming.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 29, 2011)

> I can multitask extremely well



Multi-tasking is a myth that has been repeatedly proven to be false.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks to a scheduling snafu, I'm getting an extra 16 hours of OT this week.  Score.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 29, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Well, just like fibromyalgia- which is psychosomatism writ large (pun intended)- it's a catch all for anything that doesn't fit the "norm".  There are probably a minority of people who truly do have a problem.  With ADHD, I'd guess about 5-10%.  With ODD, it's probably more like 1-2% and those are probably more serious psych illnesses that simply are not often diagnosed in kids because of the stigmata attached to them (psychoses, sociopathy, etc).
> 
> Even with people who say they have a problem, it's often easier to have the crutch of a diagnosis- no matter how tenuous- to lean upon or point at when things don't go their way.  It's just more comforting to say "I have ______" than to admit that one simply has a shortcoming.



Psychotic kids have stigmata?






Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Nov 29, 2011)

And yes I know its through the wrists but I couldn't find a good picture. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Psychotic kids have stigmata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, disturbingly.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> And yes I know its through the wrists but I couldn't find a good picture.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Well played. :rofl:  Stigmata, beyond the common Christian connotation, is simply the correct plural form of 'stigma'.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 29, 2011)

Stigmata sounds like it would make a good car name.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 29, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Stigmata sounds like it would make a good car name.



New for 2013, the Nissan Stigmata.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 29, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Stigmata sounds like it would make a good car name.



Kind of like how I think the best name for a band ever is "Shotgun Mouthwash"?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 29, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Kind of like how I think the best name for a band ever is "Shotgun Mouthwash"?



And I always thought a good band name would be "rented placenta"


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 29, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> And I always thought a good band name would be "rented placenta"


The Creeping Crud


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 29, 2011)

As part of my plan to be "nicer" I am going to begin posting the following warning anytime I have something the needs to be said but might be considered potentially hurtful, insulting, disingenuous, mocking, disrespectful, underhanded, backhanded, side-handed, ham-fisted, rude, crude, socially unacceptable, offensive, insolent, ill-mannered, vulgar, impertinent, wounding, suicidal ideation invoking, slighting, abusive, malevolent, unpleasant or otherwise not to someone's particular liking.







Anyone who chooses to read past it does so at their own risk to their most likely over-inflated and undeserved sense of smug superiority.  Thank you.  

This public service announcement brought to you by the AdCouncil and USAFMEDIC45.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 29, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> As part of my plan to be "nicer" I am going to begin posting the following warning anytime I have something the needs to be said but might be considered potentially hurtful, insulting, disingenuous, mocking, disrespectful, underhanded, backhanded, side-handed, ham-fisted, rude, crude, socially unacceptable, offensive, insolent, ill-mannered, vulgar, impertinent, wounding, suicidal ideation invoking, slighting, abusive, malevolent, unpleasant or otherwise not to someone's particular liking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you'll be using that quite often I take it?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 29, 2011)

If there was a way to make it automatically appear above all of my posts, I'd do it.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 29, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> If there was a way to make it automatically appear above all of my posts, I'd do it.



I'm sure something can be arranged


----------



## Sasha (Nov 29, 2011)

Just use that as your icon.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Just use that as your icon.



this.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 29, 2011)

Eh....I think I'll just have to keep it at the ready and post it as necessary.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 29, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Eh....I think I'll just have to keep it at the ready and post it as necessary.



You don't use "as necessary" when you mean "With every single post I write."

If you had to write it as an rx it would be "one warning banner q post."


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 29, 2011)

Not everything I post is insulting.....just probably the majority of it.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 29, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Not everything I post is insulting.....just probably the majority of it.



This is true...only like 95-99%


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> This is true...only like 95-99%


Am I that evil?  I was ballparking 60-70% tops.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 29, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Am I that evil?  I was ballparking 60-70% tops.



You better be if you wanna be a Sith Lord, 60-70% is Sith underling territory.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> You better be if you wanna be a Sith Lord, 60-70% is Sith underling territory.


Point taken.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 29, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Point taken.



I mean, I suppose if you want to be a Sith Underling with me then we can always put out some feelers to see if we can find a Sith Lord


----------



## MMiz (Nov 29, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Not everything I post is insulting.....just probably the majority of it.


False.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 29, 2011)

So are you saying that everything he posts IS insulting, or he over estimates his insultingness?


----------



## Sasha (Nov 29, 2011)

I find his avatar offensive, so I am going with everything he posts is offensive.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 29, 2011)

MMiz said:


> False.




If you say so. LOL


----------



## Sasha (Nov 29, 2011)

Can someone tell me what a book called Milestone is? I'm having trouble.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 29, 2011)

Had my first MCI. I got to be IC and declare a MCI. The call wasn't in our response area. Accident happened about 30 seconds before we came up to it. First and only unit on scene for 14 minutes. 

And my "wonderful" partner doesnt know anything about MCI or IC or triage. So I was stuck doing everything. And then I "talked nicely" to my partner for acting the way he did and not knowing anything to do. 

He just stood outside one of the cars and was looking at a 14 month old in the car seat.   

But I got compliments on how well I handled the MCI by the fire chief, deputy chief, captain, Highway Patrol, and the other responding ambulances.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I find his avatar offensive, so I am going with everything he posts is offensive.








Well, at least mine does not chew with his mouth open.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 29, 2011)

firefite said:


> Had my first MCI. I got to be IC and declare a MCI. The call wasn't in our response area. Accident happened about 30 seconds before we came up to it. First and only unit on scene for 14 minutes.
> 
> And my "wonderful" partner doesnt know anything about MCI or IC or triage. So I was stuck doing everything. And then I "talked nicely" to my partner for acting the way he did and not knowing anything to do.
> 
> ...


Congrats, nicely done


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 29, 2011)

firefite said:


> Had my first MCI. I got to be IC and declare a MCI. The call wasn't in our response area. Accident happened about 30 seconds before we came up to it. First and only unit on scene for 14 minutes.
> 
> And my "wonderful" partner doesnt know anything about MCI or IC or triage. So I was stuck doing everything. And then I "talked nicely" to my partner for acting the way he did and not knowing anything to do.
> 
> ...



Awesome! Good job!


----------



## Sasha (Nov 29, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Well, at least mine does not chew with his mouth open.



Yours is a drug addict and a liar and not nice. He is not very family friendly. 

Mine is showing you to eat a healthy snack as popcorn is a low fat, not bad for you yummy food. He is helping fight childhood obesity.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Yours is a drug addict and a liar and not nice. He is not very family friendly.
> 
> Mine is showing you to eat a healthy snack as popcorn is a low fat, not bad for you yummy food. He is helping fight childhood obesity.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk








I guess all that healthy popcorn is what accounts for his roughly pear shape then huh? :rofl:  Anything to excess can make one a pudgy little whatever the heck that thing is.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Yours is a drug addict and a liar and not nice. He is not very family friendly.
> 
> Mine is showing you to eat a healthy snack as popcorn is a low fat, not bad for you yummy food. He is helping fight childhood obesity.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


...and my avatar is exercising...


----------



## Sasha (Nov 29, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I guess all that healthy popcorn is what accounts for his roughly pear shape then huh? :rofl:  Anything to excess can make one a pudgy little whatever the heck that thing is.



Phil has big bones. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 29, 2011)

He looks rather flabby and as if the only parts of his body that have seen any recent exercise are his jaw muscles.  In that way, he's rather reminiscent of my ex-wife.


----------



## Youngin (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm sitting in Starbucks writing a paper. Some big dude started getting mad at his girlfriend. One of the guys who works here told him to quiet down, and the large man started yelling at the friendly coffeeman. Coffeeman has called the police. Large man is still yelling. I hope the police hurry up before the large man leaves. I was bored. But not so much now.

This is exciting. 


...random.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 29, 2011)

Jameson, neat...I'm pretty man


----------



## MassEMT-B (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey the page number is the year I was born


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 29, 2011)

massemt-b said:


> hey the page number is the year i was born








498?  What are you?  A redwood?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Phil has big bones.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Since we have no idea what Phil is we have no idea what his normal BMI is. For all we know Phil could me the Lance Armstrong of his species.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Jameson, neat...I'm pretty man



Jameson neat, or occasionally with a few ice cubes is truly a mans drink. I congratulate you on your excellent taste.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 29, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Jameson neat, or occasionally with a few ice cubes is truly a mans drink. I congratulate you on your excellent taste.



Thank you sir. I like to add a little bit of water to enhance the flavors, but overall, I have gained yet another chest hair.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 29, 2011)

New 1/4 zip sweatshirt from work woohooo. So much better than the old fleece zip ups.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Thank you sir. I like to add a little bit of water to enhance the flavors, but overall, I have gained yet another chest hair.



Ewww


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Thank you sir. I like to add a little bit of water to enhance the flavors, but overall, I have gained yet another chest hair.



Hmmm no wonder I look like a bald orangutan when I take my shirt off.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I have gained yet another chest hair.



I really need to stop doing laundry... apparently I miss some pretty funny stuff.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Yours is a drug addict and a liar and not nice. He is not very family friendly.
> 
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Don't forget self loathing and pretentious, and just generally not very well liked.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> You better be if you wanna be a Sith Lord, 60-70% is Sith underling territory.



Awww, can't believe I missed that thread. I want in on the Empire!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Don't forget self loathing and pretentious, and just generally not very well liked.



Doesn't that sound like USAF?


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 29, 2011)

Folks, y'all have showed an outpouring of support since yesterday. Thank you, I'm proud to be a part of this community.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry Sasha, I'm with USAF on this one. Popcorn gets stuck in my teeth. At least House can be mildly entertaining on a slow day.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 29, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> Sorry Sasha, I'm with USAF on this one. Popcorn gets stuck in my teeth. At least House can be mildly entertaining on a slow day.



So eating popcorn reminds you about the importance of flossing. Again, public service!


----------



## BandageBrigade (Nov 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> So eating popcorn reminds you about the importance of flossing. Again, public service!



+10 points for pointing a positive spin on getting popcorn kernal shells stuck in teeth.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 29, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Folks, y'all have showed an outpouring of support since yesterday. Thank you, I'm proud to be a part of this community.



We <3 you


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 29, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Folks, y'all have showed an outpouring of support since yesterday. Thank you, I'm proud to be a part of this community.



You know, if you need anything, I'm there for you man.  I couldn't do it myself, but if you need something and I can help, just ask.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 29, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> You know, if you need anything, I'm there for you man.  I couldn't do it myself, but if you need something and I can help, just ask.



I am pretty sure any regular poster on the directionless thread will do anything they can for you, including just listening 

I feel like we have our own little awesome community on this thread inside the bigger but still awesome community of this forum.

I love this place. 

I never expected to call any one on here my friend when I first wandered on here back on 8/20/08 but I have very many e-friends from here, and I am closer to some than my friends off line.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 29, 2011)

Tell your son's autism to:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Tell your son's autism to:


We love you Sasha. LOL


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Tell your son's autism to:



Now that's just awesome.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 29, 2011)

The dx "failure to thrive" cracks me up.

Im sry im a bad person. Lol


----------



## Sasha (Nov 29, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> The dx "failure to thrive" cracks me up.
> 
> Im sry im a bad person. Lol



It's totally a legitimate dx

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Nov 29, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It's totally a legitimate dx
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I know. Its not the actual dx that makes me laugh. Its the wording.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 30, 2011)

Study... watch Evict-upy Los Angeles... study... watch Evict-upy Los Angeles...

Damn you Evict-upy Los Angeles...

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/live-video/


----------



## Tigger (Nov 30, 2011)

Hah I've been doing something similar. Write a couple hundred words, then hope to catch the police making their move. Supposedly 1000 officers have been mobilized?


----------



## fast65 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I am pretty sure any regular poster on the directionless thread will do anything they can for you, including just listening
> 
> I feel like we have our own little awesome community on this thread inside the bigger but still awesome community of this forum.
> 
> ...



Completely agree with you Sasha, we have our own little community inside of a community here. I feel like we've built a little bit of a support system in here, and I'm glad to call a lot of the members in here, my friends.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 30, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> He looks rather flabby and as if the only parts of his body that have seen any recent exercise are his jaw muscles.  In that way, he's rather reminiscent of my ex-wife.



Hey ...that's MY exwife!


----------



## Sasha (Nov 30, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Hey ...that's MY exwife!



Uhm no. That's Phil.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 30, 2011)

I love work but i hate my partner. It seems like he doesnt even have an EMT cert. He talks way too much. I always believed the phrase "there is no such thing as a stupid question.". But oh he asks alot of stupid questions everyday. 

Last night he was going 45 mph in a 45 mph zone and says "dude look I'm going 45 hahahahaha". I cant wait until January 1st when I get a new partner. 

/rant


----------



## Sasha (Nov 30, 2011)

firefite said:


> I love work but i hate my partner. It seems like he doesnt even have an EMT cert. He talks way too much. I always believed the phrase "there is no such thing as a stupid question.". But oh he asks alot of stupid questions everyday.
> 
> Last night he was going 45 mph in a 45 mph zone and says "dude look I'm going 45 hahahahaha". I cant wait until January 1st when I get a new partner.
> 
> /rant



Whoever made that phrase is a retard. There are soooo many stupid questions.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 30, 2011)

Since today's Mark Twain's birthday, y'all should take his advice:  Never put off till tomorrow what could just as easily be done the day after tomorrow.


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi all!

Tango duty tonight for me...


----------



## medic417 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Uhm no. That's Phil.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Maybe they were married to Phil?  :unsure:


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 30, 2011)

*Hey where did the Dark Side go?*


----------



## Sasha (Nov 30, 2011)

mycrofft said:


>



It was erased.

But I am still Darth Sasha


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 30, 2011)

You've got Death Star...


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 30, 2011)

mycrofft said:


>



usaf is the emperor, I am the empress, and we have plenty of minions running around here.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 30, 2011)

*But remember......*






That Obi-Wan, he's such a card...


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 30, 2011)

*Continuing the recruitment drive:*


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 30, 2011)

*Ah there it is.*






Almost as scarey as Gomer Pyle with a M-14


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 30, 2011)

Careful, we're getting off topic.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 30, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Careful, we're getting off topic.



You mean on topic.... Which is not allowed on the directionless thread.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 30, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> usaf is the emperor, I am the empress, and we have plenty of minions running around here.



I think it's time we overthrow you. Mutiny! I'll make ye walk the plank.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 30, 2011)

*Walking the plank in microgravity with no atmosphere..*

You keep on floating, the water is boiling away, and a no one can hear you scream.

Where's the fun in that?


----------



## mammikoura (Nov 30, 2011)

now this has to be one of the weirdest threads I've seen in ages. 

...I'm sick of being stuck in the middle of this desert...


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 30, 2011)

Ya know, we're closing on 20K fast...


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 30, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Ya know, we're closing on 20K fast...



All the other long threads I've ever seen crashed and just gave the white screen of death over a couple thousand posts.  This one is just amazing, it keeps going and going and going.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 30, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> All the other long threads I've ever seen crashed and just gave the white screen of death over a couple thousand posts.  This one is just amazing, it keeps going and going and going.



It's the energizer bunny of threads.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 30, 2011)

I hate having recurrent sinus trouble.  I especially hate it since it became such a pain in the butt to procure pseudoephedrine.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 30, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I hate having recurrent sinus trouble.  I especially hate it since it became such a pain in the butt to procure pseudoephedrine.



I think one of my favorite things about my job is the large box pseudophed that I have free access too. Mind you for sinus pain, not meth production.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 30, 2011)

Tigger said:


> I think one of my favorite things about my job is the large box pseudophed that I have free access too. Mind you for sinus pain, not meth production.



I was about to say.  :glare:


----------



## fast65 (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so thankful for firefighters today, out of three calls we've lifted a combined total of 1300 lbs...


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 30, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I am so thankful for firefighters today, out of three calls we've lifted a combined total of 1300 lbs...



Thanksgiving's over, you don't have to pretend to be grateful for water jockeys anymore 

(Tongue in cheek)


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 30, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I am so thankful for firefighters today, out of three calls we've lifted a combined total of 1300 lbs...



Yep there's nothing more heartwarming than a bunch of healthy backs rolling up in the big red truck as your staring down at a 450 pound man that fell out of his scooter in a walmart.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 30, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Thanksgiving's over, you don't have to pretend to be grateful for water jockeys anymore
> 
> (Tongue in cheek)



Only for today


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 30, 2011)

Gotta love that moment when dispatch forgets what time you get off. I was supposed to get of at 8pm. Dispatch gives us a call at 7:00 that we have to drive 30 mins to pick up. Then transport 2 hours one way. Then drive back 2 hours refuel and then put the unit out of service and get the unit ready for end of shift. Plus on our way back we are going to stop for food so we can finally eat something today. It's going to be at least 5 hours of Double Time Pay so it's not all bad. 

I know the supervisors are going to be chewing out a certain dispatcher tomorrow for having us take this call.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 1, 2011)

Show of hands if whenever you see one of those brass scrotums hanging from a trailer hitch, you want to follow that vehicle with the intent of breaking their windows with said scrotum.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 1, 2011)

*How to tell you're an EMS veteran dating someone in EMS
*When you send them the following text message when you hear them get dispatched on a gunshot wound call.: "Be safe. Hope they are DOA"


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 1, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Show of hands if whenever you see one of those brass scrotums hanging from a trailer hitch, you want to follow that vehicle with the intent of breaking their windows with said scrotum.


*raises hand*


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 1, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> *How to tell you're an EMS veteran dating someone in EMS
> *When you send them the following text message when you hear them get dispatched on a gunshot wound call.: "Be safe. Hope they are DOA"



Doubly if you send them "Pick me up a soda and some snacks" after you realize the call is probably at one of three gas stations at that location.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 1, 2011)

I almost drove through the police tape already up at the scene... oops!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 1, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> I almost drove through the police tape already up at the scene... oops!



LOL Nice.  Did you get my soda and snacks?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 1, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> LOL Nice.  Did you get my soda and snacks?



Get them yourself... lazy :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 1, 2011)

I should be sleeping, but I'm thinking MW3 party at quarters with my partner


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 1, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Get them yourself... lazy :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:.



LOL But you were already right there!  You could have just asked the homicide detectives and deputy coroner to step aside, stop interviewing the clerk and paid for the stuff.   "Look, if you insist on continuing to talk to him, let's make him multitask.  OK?" ^_^


----------



## fast65 (Dec 1, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> LOL But you were already right there!  You could have just asked the homicide detectives and deputy coroner to step aside, stop interviewing the clerk and paid for the stuff.   "Look, if you insist on continuing to talk to him, let's make him multitask.  OK?" ^_^



Always a glass half full kinda guy


----------



## fast65 (Dec 1, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Thanksgiving's over, you don't have to pretend to be grateful for water jockeys anymore
> 
> (Tongue in cheek)



Haha, true, however, I was more than willing to step back and let them handle the heavy lifting today lol.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, it's about that time of the morning, I'm heading to bed, good night all


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 1, 2011)

This cold/congestion/cough thing continues. Ugh. Im hoping for a day that can be described by using the Q word.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 1, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Always a glass half full kinda guy


Back when I was a deputy coroner, I actually did buy something to drink while working a homicide at a convenience store.  The detectives laughed and admitted that they do it all the time in that sort of a scenario.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 1, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> This cold/congestion/cough thing continues. Ugh. Im hoping for a day that can be described by using the Q word.



I have the same stuff and was hoping for the same kind of shift... apparently the ems gods hated me today. 2 monitor batteries, cpap, dead pulse ox, 2 portable O2 tanks, ff driving got lost... all on one run!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm soooo sick.

Bronchitis and strep throat.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 1, 2011)

It's just wearing me down. I think a visit to the Doc in a Box is in order. I think I need albuterol, antibiotics, cough syrup and a hug. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 1, 2011)

This should be an interesting day. First time in years I've worked in an area where a normal response time is 20+ mins and hospitals are 30+ mins away. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 1, 2011)

Power is out at my house, which means waking up to 66 degrees because the central air isn't working.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 1, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> It's just wearing me down. I think a visit to the Doc in a Box is in order. I think I need albuterol, antibiotics, cough syrup and a hug. Not necessarily in that order.



I need all of the above plus a bed. 

In this order

Cough syrup
Hug
Albuterol
Hug
Antibiotics
Hug
Bed
hug 

Lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes. Add bed and soup to the list.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 1, 2011)

Paragods at their finest.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Paragods at their finest.



It looks like a bad attempt at a Goatse reference.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 1, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> It looks like a bad attempt at a Goatse reference.



Huh?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Huh?



http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/goatse


Edit: Remember, sometimes Google is not your friend.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 1, 2011)

Why google why!? 

Why did you show me that!?


----------



## MassEMT-B (Dec 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Why google why!?
> 
> Why did you show me that!?



LOL :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Why google why!?
> 
> Why did you show me that!?




I told you that Google is not your friend. What has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 1, 2011)

Nooooo... I might not have power at home until tomorrow morning. :-(


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 1, 2011)

Omg. Goatse. I haven't seen that in years. :/


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 1, 2011)

20,000th post!



n7lxi said:


> Omg. Goatse. I haven't seen that in years. :/



At least it isn't Tub Girl.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 1, 2011)

*Yup*







But I don't need a new clock


----------



## BandageBrigade (Dec 1, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Power is out at my house, which means waking up to 66 degrees because the central air isn't working.




We keep ours at 66 all winter. Last winter it was 58, but with the kid now that was too cold.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 1, 2011)

Winter is what?
Here it is just warm to 12 ° C .....

is too late again this time around 22:58.:wacko:


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 1, 2011)

*So 53.6 degrees Farenheit.*

I cheated.
http://www.asknumbers.com/CelsiusToFahrenheitConversion.aspx


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 1, 2011)

Complicated software forums here .....
Need 5 posts to send you a PN can be
Actually, I wanted to write an idiotic stuff


----------



## Anjel (Dec 1, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> Complicated software forums here .....
> Need 5 posts to send you a PN can be
> Actually, I wanted to write an idiotic stuff



I,dont understand what you are saying?


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 1, 2011)

I wanted a private message to write, but could not.
Again and again the message that you have written at least five posts in the forum need to be able to send a Private Message.:unsure:


----------



## Sasha (Dec 1, 2011)

S/he is saying you need a message count to write a pm

I am cooking dinner. Ive burnt myself twice in five minutes. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 1, 2011)

Exactly!!
But the problem is fixed now ..
I wish you a good appetite.
It is now 1:13 in de morning in Germany
Breakfast at 8:00 and than it"s time for Sport.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 1, 2011)

I wish you a good appetite as well, and no cramps during sports!


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you,
I'll try to be careful during the practice of sport
I had pain in the last 4 years enough.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> S/he is saying you need a message count to write a pm
> 
> I am cooking dinner. Ive burnt myself twice in five minutes.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Sasha steak fingers?


----------



## Sasha (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth Sasha. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Dec 1, 2011)

I must have small nostrils. No matter how hard I try I can't fit an earbud in my nose. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I must have small nostrils. No matter how hard I try I can't fit an earbud in my nose.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



:unsure: h34r: :glare:


----------



## Anjel (Dec 1, 2011)

*singing* 

Albuterol......albuterol...you are my friend....  Nebulizer.....you are tooooo 

*/singing*


----------



## Sasha (Dec 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> *singing*
> 
> Albuterol......albuterol...you are my friend....  Nebulizer.....you are tooooo
> 
> */singing*



EMTLife: gLee style.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 1, 2011)

Sasha said:


> EMTLife: gLee style.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



absolutely not.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 1, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> *singing*
> 
> Albuterol......albuterol...you are my friend....  Nebulizer.....you are tooooo
> 
> */singing*




Come to California... I'll do some lymphatics on you.

On a side note, if there's any set of osteopathic manipulation that's really caught my attention to the point where I would like to do some studies on it, it would be lymphatic techniques.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 1, 2011)

NVRob said:


> absolutely not.



Absolutely. I think that would be great.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 1, 2011)

So yeah...we may have decorated the back of the ambulance with Christmas lights today. h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 1, 2011)

fast65 said:


> So yeah...we may have decorated the back of the ambulance with Christmas lights today. h34r:



Win.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 2, 2011)

fast65 said:


> So yeah...we may have decorated the back of the ambulance with Christmas lights today. h34r:



I found elf hats that play music and light up. I bought one for me and my sunday partner and on Christmas we are going to be "Santa's Little Helpers"


----------



## fast65 (Dec 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Win.



Very much so


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 2, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I found elf hats that play music and light up. I bought one for me and my sunday partner and on Christmas we are going to be "Santa's Little Helpers"



Nice! We have been trying to talk the supervisors into letting us all wear santa hats on christmas and party hats on new years eve, I don't think they are too keen on it though.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Nice! We have been trying to talk the supervisors into letting us all wear santa hats on christmas and party hats on new years eve, I don't think they are too keen on it though.



I don't plan on donning the hat until I'm on the road.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 2, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I don't plan on donning the hat until I'm on the road.



We run into supes constantly during our shifts between restocking narcs, toughbooks going down, so on and so forth and as the FNG I really don't want to stir the pot.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> We run into supes constantly during our shifts between restocking narcs, toughbooks going down, so on and so forth and as the FNG I really don't want to stir the pot.



The beauty of IFT. Once we are the road, we really don't see the supervisors until end of the shift.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 2, 2011)

Sasha said:


> The beauty of IFT. Once we are the road, we really don't see the supervisors until end of the shift.




The beauty of weekend IFT. Generally don't see the supervisor/crew chief after getting a unit assignment, including at the end of shift.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 2, 2011)

Sasha said:


> The beauty of IFT. Once we are the road, we really don't see the supervisors until end of the shift.



Fair enough. I personally enjoy 911. We have very few IFTs here anyways.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Fair enough. I personally enjoy 911. We have very few IFTs here anyways.



The beauty of Southern California IFT. 911 level medical patients, without playing stretcher fetcher for the fire departments. 


On a serious note, it wasn't until I worked in Massachusetts that I realized just how bad some IFT EMTs could be at handling emergencies simply because of lack of experience.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 2, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The beauty of Southern California IFT. 911 level medical patients, without playing stretcher fetcher for the fire departments.
> 
> 
> On a serious note, it wasn't until I worked in Massachusetts that I realized just how bad some IFT EMTs could be at handling emergencies simply because of lack of experience.



Any IFT that happens here is a 911 crew or a wheelchair van with an EMT driver. Sometimes we will have a transfer car on if we have a bunch of scheduled IFTs but that's a rarity.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 2, 2011)

IFT: Because Nursing Home Nurses Can't Find the "11" Button.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 2, 2011)

There's something about an 88 page primer that makes me want to do anything but slog through it...


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 2, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The beauty of Southern California IFT. 911 level medical patients, without playing stretcher fetcher for the fire departments.
> 
> 
> On a serious note, it wasn't until I worked in Massachusetts that I realized just how bad some IFT EMTs could be at handling emergencies simply because of lack of experience.




Lack of experience? I'm the most senior member at my station and I've only been doing this a year and a half :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 2, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Lack of experience? I'm the most senior member at my station and I've only been doing this a year and a half :rofl:



Yea, and I knew people who were doing it longer than that and could count the number of emergency runs (defined as going to the emergency room, not lights and siren use) they had in a year, full time, on their fingers and toes.


There's a difference between 20 years experience and 1 year experience repeated 20 times.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Any IFT that happens here is a 911 crew or a wheelchair van with an EMT driver. Sometimes we will have a transfer car on if we have a bunch of scheduled IFTs but that's a rarity.



Speaking of wheelchair van...our new wheelchair driver is the biggest "one-upper" I've ever met...he never stops talking :censored:


----------



## Sasha (Dec 2, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Speaking of wheelchair van...our new wheelchair driver is the biggest "one-upper" I've ever met...he never stops talking :censored:



I still vote for smothering him with a blanket.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 2, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I still vote for smothering him with a blanket.



In due time Sasha, in due time


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 2, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I still vote for smothering him with a blanket.



Pillow works better.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Pillow works better.



Agreed, however, blanket is relevant to the story.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 2, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Agreed, however, blanket is relevant to the story.



I can has story? :rofl:


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I can has story? :rofl:



I was a retard the other day and forgot to change a suction canister...epic fail on my part


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Pillow works better.



First hand experience?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 2, 2011)

firefite said:


> First hand experience?



h34r:


----------



## fast65 (Dec 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I can has story? :rofl:



I'll tell ya about it next time on the FB


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 2, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Pillow works better.



Ha, my wife and I have a running joke about how some patients "just need to eat the big white marshmallow" .


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 2, 2011)

Feeling excessively agitated and snappy today. Hope my partner stays on my good side today...


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 2, 2011)

Yay disagreements with FTOs....


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 2, 2011)

Lol JP, your Occupy Hospital is making its rounds throughout Facebook. Got several friends posting it recently


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 2, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Ha, my wife and I have a running joke about how some patients "just need to eat the big white marshmallow" .



I was recently tempted to ask the doc for orders for 150mg of Pillow. Push. 

I don't think he would have appreciated the humor... Until he met the patient.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 2, 2011)

So there's two engines, a BC and one of our ambulances all lit up a couple houses down from mine all lit up. Half of me is wondering what's going on. The other half is wishing they'd shut off the flashers so it wouldn't be a disco in my living room while I'm trying to watch the game.

Also waiting to hear the PA of my coworkers asking me for dinner when they clear, hopefully it's a crew that doesn't know me or where I live. :rofl:


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 2, 2011)

So y'all are probably sick of my dialysis rants but...

...does anyone else think 75% of the stretcher-patient dialysis crowd probably have significant Axis II disorders?


----------



## Aprz (Dec 2, 2011)

Aw, found out who is gonna be my graveyard shift partner. It's the guy who I grabbed by the collar and told him to shut up and get out of my way (who also has a role in supervision and management). Yay!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 2, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Aw, found out who is gonna be my graveyard shift partner. It's the guy who I grabbed by the collar and told him to shut up and get out of my way (who also has a role in supervision and management). Yay!



smooth.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 3, 2011)

The nurses in the ER just made me do my "swagger walk" as they call it...I feel like a cheap :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 3, 2011)

I believe we need video of said "swagger walk"


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I believe we need video of said "swagger walk"



Agreed.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 3, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I believe we need video of said "swagger walk"



Disagree


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Disagree




Do it for America!!! :usa:


----------



## fast65 (Dec 3, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Do it for America!!! :usa:



It's just so awesome that it may in fact lead to the downfall of America


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2011)

fast65 said:


> It's just so awesome that it may in fact lead to the downfall of America



Well we will cross that bridge when we come to it. 

This thread is worthless with out videos!


----------



## fast65 (Dec 3, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Well we will cross that bridge when we come to it.
> 
> This thread is worthless with out videos!



Then I now deem this thread worthless!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Then I now deem this thread worthless!



Boooooooo!


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 3, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Do it for America!!! :usa:



LMAO!!! Yeah Fast, don't be a commie!


----------



## fast65 (Dec 3, 2011)

Perhaps at a later date...perhaps


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm about to have a seizure if my friend's mom doesn't stop whining. The naggiest, whiniest, most annoying voice you have ever heard. Ever sentence followed by an obnoxious little giggle. 

I need to find a new place to live before I go postal.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 3, 2011)

Ugh, I'm sick of being ignorant. I'm so ready to get back to school.


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 3, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I'm about to have a seizure if my friend's mom doesn't stop whining. The naggiest, whiniest, most annoying voice you have ever heard. Ever sentence followed by an obnoxious little giggle.
> 
> I need to find a new place to live before I go postal.



Totally hear that!


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 3, 2011)

And my insomnia has struck again. This is gonna be a long day.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> And my insomnia has struck again. This is gonna be a long day.



I feel your pain. I'm a total night person and the shift I start a week from today has us on the road available for calls at 0430 :wacko: That means to get 6 hours of sleep I have to be in bed by 2045, that is going to take some getting used to.


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 3, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I feel your pain. I'm a total night person and the shift I start a week from today has us on the road available for calls at 0430 :wacko: That means to get 6 hours of sleep I have to be in bed by 2045, that is going to take some getting used to.



hate that shift SOOOO MUCH


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> hate that shift SOOOO MUCH



0430-1630 Friday-Monday. Sucks to be the FNG hahaha. We come on right at the "death hour" but if nothing happens supposedly we get a really laid back start until around 0800. Getting paid to study works for me, it'll just take a couple cups of coffee to get me study ready haha.

edit: just realized that exactly 7 days from now I'll be getting out of the shower and getting ready to go to work. Woohoo. I'll be the crazy person saying good morning when everyone is complaining about not being able to sleep :rofl:


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 3, 2011)

NVRob said:


> 0430-1630 Friday-Monday. Sucks to be the FNG hahaha. We come on right at the "death hour" but if nothing happens supposedly we get a really laid back start until around 0800. Getting paid to study works for me, it'll just take a couple cups of coffee to get me study ready haha.
> 
> edit: just realized that exactly 7 days from now I'll be getting out of the shower and getting ready to go to work. Woohoo. I'll be the crazy person saying good morning when everyone is complaining about not being able to sleep :rofl:



I'm the FNG too and I managed to land the 0800-0800 24 hr car.... Thank God!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> I'm the FNG too and I managed to land the 0800-0800 24 hr car.... Thank God!



No 24 hour units here, we are too busy. We run either 12s or 16s, mostly 12s.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 3, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I feel your pain. I'm a total night person and the shift I start a week from today has us on the road available for calls at 0430 :wacko: That means to get 6 hours of sleep I have to be in bed by 2045, that is going to take some getting used to.



Im a total day person. I was so happy to get off nights after doing them for a little over 2 years. At first I did ok with them but toward the end it was getting rough. 

Im usually up by 0430 and starting my 75mile drive by 0530. I have to watch myself in the evenings though. Its way too easy to get caught up hanging out with my crews then have to make the drive home and wind 2200 or later getting home to be up early again.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 3, 2011)

Hmmmm..... What to do with my unexpected day off.

Sleep sounds good.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 3, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I need to find a new place to live before I go postal.



What a coincidence, so do I...ya know the Oregon coast isn't so bad Robby


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 3, 2011)

My unit today only has 21,000 miles on it. This is a rare occurance because normally this is the dual medic unit.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Hmmmm..... What to do with my unexpected day off.
> 
> Sleep sounds good.



Come work for me. My back is sore. If you drive really really fast you can finish my shift. 

It's not hard. Just remember the monitor will make noise if something bad happens. It's easy peasy. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Dec 3, 2011)

Posted in the middle of butt f nowhere.... We made a cave out d the cab! F you sun.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 3, 2011)

exodus said:


> Posted in the middle of butt f nowhere.... We made a cave out d the cab! F you sun.



Aren't you guys/ weren't you guys posted at palm/10 or 37?


----------



## exodus (Dec 3, 2011)

firefite said:


> Aren't you guys/ weren't you guys posted at palm/10 or 37?



Nope 86/66. Mecca! Fun -.- 37 sounds busy. I heard a fire go out up there.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 3, 2011)

exodus said:


> Nope 86/66. Mecca! Fun -.- 37 sounds busy. I heard a fire go out up there.



Ooh your medic 110. We have the unit with the radios that don't work haha


----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2011)

We checked a truck. There were rubber duckies and stuffed animals everywhere. I felt like it should have had an icecream man's theme instead of a siren. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> We checked a truck. There were rubber duckies and stuffed animals everywhere.


Sounds like my type of truck.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2011)

I think the shaft theme song sounds kind of like a jazzy Charlie browns Christmas song 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Dec 3, 2011)

. Our cave has a leak! (thats our driver-side a pillar)


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.569777,-116.090512


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 3, 2011)

exodus said:


> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.569777,-116.090512



Far away ......


I am looking for something for pain ...


----------



## exodus (Dec 3, 2011)

Blame tapatalk lol


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 3, 2011)

What is -> 	Blame tapatalk ? :blush:
What does that mean?:sad:


----------



## fast65 (Dec 3, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> What is ->     Blame tapatalk ? :blush:
> What does that mean?:sad:



Tapatalk is an application for smart phones that allows us to access the forums in a more "mobile friendly" format. 

I'm not sure why he's blaming it, but that's what it is. h34r:


----------



## fast65 (Dec 3, 2011)

exodus said:


> . Our cave has a leak! (thats our driver-side a pillar)
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.569777,-116.090512



Ummm...there's like nothing around you, except a Del Taco


----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Ummm...there's like nothing around you, except a Del Taco



You don't need anything besides a del taco. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 3, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Tapatalk is an application for smart phones that allows us to access the forums in a more "mobile friendly" format.
> 
> I'm not sure why he's blaming it, but that's what it is. h34r:



I understand
I thus can not use anything on my phone ..
Thank you


----------



## fast65 (Dec 3, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> I understand
> I thus can not use anything on my phone ..
> Thank you



You're welcome, it is indeed, what I am here for.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You don't need anything besides a del taco.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



:blink::huh:


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 3, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Ummm...there's like nothing around you, except a Del Taco


He should visit the Salton Sea....


----------



## KVNY (Dec 3, 2011)

what uuuuuuuup


----------



## medic417 (Dec 3, 2011)

KVNY said:


> what uuuuuuuup



Gotta love posters early posts.  Quality I tell you, just plain quality.  :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 3, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> He should visit the Salton Sea....



The "best smelling" sea around.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 3, 2011)

KVNY said:


> what uuuuuuuup



The trees... well, except in So. Cal.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 3, 2011)

The night is off to a great start. I have a brutal sinus headache and an EMT student ride along. I don't know how tonight can possibly get any better.


----------



## KVNY (Dec 3, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Gotta love posters early posts.  Quality I tell you, just plain quality.  :rofl:



haha I want to ask one of the members a question via PM, but I cant do so until I have 5 posts... and now I do!



			
				JPINFV said:
			
		

> The trees... well, except in So. Cal.


Hey we have trees!... the city just has to plant them for us...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 3, 2011)

KVNY said:


> Hey we have trees!... the city just has to plant them for us...



Too bad they don't really stay standing when the wind comes... :unsure:


----------



## KVNY (Dec 3, 2011)

firefite said:


> Too bad they don't really stay standing when the wind comes... :unsure:



Well they generally do unless someone comes along and trims the roots or the tree dies and no one has it removed. In which case I hope you like pan cakes... Like the kind made out of people and expensive cars :unsure:


----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2011)

I squeezed and ice pack to crack it and it leaked on me. My palm is itchy now. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 3, 2011)

How do yo refute your FTOs recommendation when you're the new guy and he's been a medic for years and has obviously proven himself to the agency?  Without coming off as a knowitall that has excuses for everything?


Or do you just let it be, do the recommendation, and continue on with your career even if the recommendation sets you back a bit?




Gah.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 3, 2011)

The snow flakes totally made me think there was something wrong with my eyes...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I squeezed and ice pack to crack it and it leaked on me. My palm is itchy now.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I could make a man hands comment but I won't.


----------



## Joe (Dec 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You don't need anything besides a del taco.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



a deltaco and something to poo in for the next 6 hours h34r:



fast65 said:


> The snow flakes totally made me think there was something wrong with my eyes...



yup i closed my browser and re opened it. i thought somehting was broken 


This has been a great shift. 3 calls and a cancel. other crew made some bomb jamacian jerk chicken and corn. watched some hangover and now role models is on. what a way to come back after a 4 dayer


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 3, 2011)

Good night. It is 4:37 in the morning in Germany. I'm going to bed, my pain medication I have just the eyes are heavy.

When I come back afterwards, I would like to read a joke here. ^_^


----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2011)

Joe said:


> a deltaco and something to poo in for the next 6 hours h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could eat mac'n'cheese bites for the rest of my life and be happy.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 3, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I could eat mac'n'cheese bites for the rest of my life and be happy.



Agreed


----------



## Anjel (Dec 3, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> Good night. It is 4:37 in the morning in Germany. I'm going to bed, my pain medication I have just the eyes are heavy.
> 
> When I come back afterwards, I would like to read a joke here. ^_^



Knock knock....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Knock knock....



Who's there..?


----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Knock knock....



Come in.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 3, 2011)

firefite said:


> Who's there..?



Cash


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Cash



Probably gonna regret it but...... Cash who?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 4, 2011)

reminds me of the joke,

What do you call a kid with a Catholic Dad and Jewish Mom?

A cashew


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 4, 2011)

*Geshundtheidt*

:wacko:............


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Knock knock....





firefite said:


> Who's there..?





Sasha said:


> Come in.





Anjel1030 said:


> Cash





firefite said:


> Probably gonna regret it but...... Cash who?


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Funny....



mycrofft said:


> :wacko:............


What's going on?

Gesundheit ?


@DV_EMT
Your Joke is a bit stupid?:unsure:


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 4, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> @DV_EMT
> Your Joke is a bit stupid?:unsure:



Nobody said you had to like it <_<.... for that matter, i don't even like it, I just heard it and thought i'd share with the classs


----------



## Sasha (Dec 4, 2011)

I just smacked a panhandler with my backpack who came up behind me while I was looking for my wallet at the gas station. 

He scared the bejesus out of me. I thought I was getting robbed

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 4, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I just smacked a panhandler with my backpack who came up behind me while I was looking for my wallet at the gas station.
> 
> He scared the bejesus out of me. I thought I was getting robbed
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I really don't blame ya, I woulda thrown an elbow if someone had done that to me


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 4, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> Nobody said you had to like it <_<.... for that matter, i don't even like it, I just heard it and thought i'd share with the classs



Hey, nicht beleidigt sein. 
Hey, do not be offended.:sad:


----------



## Anjel (Dec 4, 2011)

firefite said:


> Probably gonna regret it but...... Cash who?


Even tho JP ruined it....


No thanks...id rathrr have some peanuts. 

Hahahahaha


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 4, 2011)

Just did my first RSI in six months, after hydroplaning and running off the road coming to work. This is gonna be a hell of a day.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 4, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Just did my first RSI in six months, after hydroplaning and running off the road coming to work. This is gonna be a hell of a day.



Glad you're safe!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter (Dec 4, 2011)

It's snowing on the forums!!!!!


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 4, 2011)

Hunter said:


> It's snowing on the forums!!!!!



Really?:rofl:


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 4, 2011)

My FT is officially out of the stone age!!! I can finally work and actually be of benefit to my patients!!  !!!!


----------



## Hunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> Really?:rofl:



lol I figured it was better than making a whole new thread.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 4, 2011)

Hunter said:


> lol I figured it was better than making a whole new thread.



Why?
About Snow on the forum we can talk anywhere.
I like that ..
It's a bit schizophrenic:rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey guys, did you notice that the forum has a really bad case of dandruff recently?


----------



## Sasha (Dec 4, 2011)

It needs an Rx for head and shoulders. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Dec 4, 2011)

5 fire fighters, two cops, one medic, one emt, one student, 5 of versed, and four poseys later we got the patient to the ER. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 4, 2011)

Intra-arrest induced hypothermia? Check. Kinda interested to see if there is going to be any noticeable difference. Really need to find those studies again.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 4, 2011)

I am so impressed with my student. He performed great. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Dec 4, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I am so impressed with my student. He performed great.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



The one you wanted to beat?


----------



## Sasha (Dec 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> The one you wanted to beat?



Yep! He got in there in the middle of the action and did really well.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 4, 2011)

I am just simply sad .....-_-


----------



## exodus (Dec 4, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> I am just simply sad .....-_-



I agree, you have ICQ. You must be ANCIENT


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 4, 2011)

exodus said:


> I agree, you have ICQ. You must be ANCIENT



I also have yahoo, msn, skype and FB.
But nothing changes the fact that I'm sad.-_-


----------



## fast65 (Dec 4, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Yep! He got in there in the middle of the action and did really well.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Awesome, glad to hear it


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 4, 2011)

exodus said:


> ANCIENT



^^^^
I do not know that word ....:sad:
What is ANCIENT?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 4, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> ^^^^
> I do not know that word ....:sad:
> What is ANCIENT?



Old


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you..


Anjel1030 said:


> Old



Old...Oh no:blink:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 4, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Old



Not just old. But extremely old.


----------



## exodus (Dec 4, 2011)

Like, anciently old.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 4, 2011)

exodus said:


> Like, anciently old.




Using the word you're trying to define in the definition isn't exactly helpful.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 4, 2011)

exodus said:


> Like, anciently old.



Are you always so nice to women?
I have no wrinkles ...... :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Dec 4, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> Are you always so nice to women?
> I have no wrinkles ...... :unsure:



He meant since you have. ICQ which by the way was before my time, means you are old-er. 

Because it was around a long time ago.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 4, 2011)

My brain has lots of wrinkles from where I think really hard.


----------



## silver (Dec 4, 2011)

[youtube]TdkNn3Ei-Lg[/youtube]

this video makes me so sad and mad. Why must people be so mean to others? Why don't more adults stand up to be good role models for our youth?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 4, 2011)

> Why don't more adults stand up to be good role models for our youth?



I try to, but I keep getting infractions and suspensions for it.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh my god. I cried watching that. I just want to find that kid and hug him so tight.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 4, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I try to, but I keep getting infractions and suspensions for it.



He said good role model, not sarcastic.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 4, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> ^^^^
> I do not know that word ....:sad:
> What is ANCIENT?



If I remember the German I learned as a I child, the most direct translation is "altertümlich".  I'm sorry if I messed that up.  I don't get much practice in writing in German and even less with regards to speaking it.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 4, 2011)

Sasha said:


> He said good role model, not sarcastic.



I try to teach here but a lot of folks are resistant to advice even when it's delivered with such sweetness as to smell almost uncharacteristically like a bottle of nail polish remover. Therefore a certain degree of bluntness is required.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 4, 2011)

Today my student told me that I was his best preceptor, and that he had learned more today in our 12 hours than he had in his previous five clinicals. 

Stuff like that makes it worth the extra hassle of taking a student. I hope I have a good one tomorrow.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 4, 2011)

Sasha, all of the various disagreements aside, I would be proud to have you as my partner.  I've watched you grow as a professional on here  and have to say that I agree with your student's assessment of your abilities.  You could take care of me any day.  Just skip the priapism check.  I think that might result in Kat getting a little territorial. LOL


----------



## Joe (Dec 4, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Just skip the priapism check.



come on man! thats the best part!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 4, 2011)

Joe said:


> come on man! thats the best part!


As much as I would tend to agree, always remember the phrase "Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned".


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 4, 2011)

silver said:


> Why don't more adults stand up to be good role models for our youth?



Because it's easier to not say something when 3-4 kids do something to the 1 kid that would, outside of school grounds, be a crime (harassment, assault, battery, vandalism, etc), but do something to the one kid when he actually tries to defend himself.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 4, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Today my student told me that I was his best preceptor, and that he had learned more today in our 12 hours than he had in his previous five clinicals.
> 
> Stuff like that makes it worth the extra hassle of taking a student. I hope I have a good one tomorrow.



I have that kind of student tonight.  She's making me stay on the medic unit doing work when I could have switched over to the engine and been asleep by now, but its worth it.

I really love teaching students in the field,but it is a totally lot of work.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 4, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Sasha, all of the various disagreements aside, I would be proud to have you as my partner.  I've watched you grow as a professional on here  and have to say that I agree with your student's assessment of your abilities.  You could take care of me any day.  Just skip the priapism check.  I think that might result in Kat getting a little territorial. LOL



You have something on the end of your nose buddy.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 4, 2011)

So jealous of our family in west Texas that is getting snow tonight. Hoping it does the same when we are out there for Christmas.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 5, 2011)

Gotta love it when you read in the newspaper from your response area that a woman tried to cut off her husbands "family jewels" with scissors and was arrested..


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 5, 2011)

Dear HotelCo:

I don't check EMTLife on my dates.



And yes, I've been having dates as of late, so HA!



That is all,
Me.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 5, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Dear HotelCo:
> 
> I don't check EMTLife on my dates.
> 
> ...



:beer:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey JP put this and your pipe and smoke it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hhPdH3wE0_Y


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea, I saw that recently. Apparently the officers have never figured out how to step over anything in their life. Now if one of those protestors laid a single hand on an officer stepping through the line, then all bets are off, however they never tried the obvious solution.

Seriously, lots of things comes to mind when I see a ring 2 person deep of college kids sitting on the ground. "Threatening" and "dangerous" aren't one of them.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm just going to agree to disagree with you on this one rather than taking over the thread like last time haha.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 5, 2011)

Glad to see this thread is still going. 

I'm home for Christmas break right now. A very welcome change from the pace of international disaster relief and paramedic school. ^_^

So how is everyone? It's been a while.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 5, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Glad to see this thread is still going.
> 
> I'm home for Christmas break right now. A very welcome change from the pace of international disaster relief and paramedic school. ^_^
> 
> So how is everyone? It's been a while.



This guy! How's it going man? How's school treating you?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 5, 2011)

NVRob said:


> This guy! How's it going man? How's school treating you?



Absolutely loving it. 

I am freaking appalled at how little the EMT-Basics in this country know and how they run around completely screwing with peoples acid-base system and all manner of other highly important life functions. It  is like an entirely different universe now that I have some medic class time under my belt.    

How about you? School going well?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 5, 2011)

NVRob said:


> You have something on the end of your nose buddy.



Yeah, but that something on the end of his nose is keeping him out of the doghouse.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 5, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I'm just going to agree to disagree with you on this one rather than taking over the thread like last time haha.




Well, riddle me this. Under California Penal Code (I'll post the sections at the bottom), everyone still there, be them protestors or people simply watching, were equally guilty of an unlawful assembly. They attempted to take people who were arrested by force (preventing the officers from leaving), which is by definition a lynching. As such, they were, by definition, commiting a riot. Why wasn't everyone in that circle arrested and charged with rioting? If the police truly felt like they were threatened, why not hit the protestors up with the much more serious charges? 

404.  (a) Any use of force or violence, disturbing the public peace, or any threat to use force or violence, if accompanied by immediate power of execution, by two or more persons acting together, and without authority of law, is a riot.

404.6.  (a) Every person who with the intent to cause a riot does an act or engages in conduct that urges a riot, or urges others to commit acts of force or violence, or the burning or destroying of property, and at a time and place and under circumstances that produce a clear and present and immediate danger of acts of force or violence or the burning or destroying of property, is guilty of incitement to riot.

405a.  The taking by means of a riot of any person from the lawful custody of any peace officer is a lynching.

407.  Whenever two or more persons assemble together to do an unlawful act, or do a lawful act in a violent, boisterous, or tumultuous manner, such assembly is an unlawful assembly.  

408.  Every person who participates in any rout or unlawful assembly is guilty of a misdemeanor.  

409.  Every person remaining present at the place of any riot, rout, or unlawful assembly, after the same has been lawfully warned to disperse, except public officers and persons assisting them in attempting to disperse the same, is guilty of a misdemeanor.

Source: http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=pen&group=00001-01000&file=403-420.1


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 5, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Absolutely loving it.
> 
> I am freaking appalled at how little the EMT-Basics in this country know and how they run around completely screwing with peoples acid-base system and all manner of other highly important life functions. It  is like an entirely different universe now that I have some medic class time under my belt.
> 
> How about you? School going well?



I thought the exact same thing! Absolutely unbelievable. It's going well, finishing up didactic on January 17th, then clinicals and internship. How far in are you?


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 5, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Sasha, all of the various disagreements aside, I would be proud to have you as my partner.  I've watched you grow as a professional on here  and have to say that I agree with your student's assessment of your abilities. ...



Here here! :beerchug:


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> He meant since you have. ICQ which by the way was before my time, means you are old-er.
> 
> Because it was around a long time ago.



Since he has also somehow right.
But to be honest I had not thought about exactly what he means.




usafmedic45 said:


> If I remember the German I learned as a I child, the most direct translation is "altertümlich".  I'm sorry if I messed that up.  I don't get much practice in writing in German and even less with regards to speaking it.



What do you write I can understand very well.
Luckily I'm not here to teach you my language. That would be funny.
I think I'm better EMT. And I remain so in future.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 5, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> A very welcome change from the pace of international disaster relief and paramedic school. ^_^



Whoa ..
I would love to go again to a paramedic school.
It was the best time of my life^_^


----------



## Anjel (Dec 5, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Glad to see this thread is still going.
> 
> I'm home for Christmas break right now. A very welcome change from the pace of international disaster relief and paramedic school. ^_^
> 
> So how is everyone? It's been a while.



Lights! I've missed you!!!!!!


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 5, 2011)

grrr .....:wacko:
Today I wanted to go to the Christmas market.
But it was not .....
It was blocked off everything here in my city district and police everywhere because it was Afghanistan conference in Bonn. And the Obamas are on my district where the military airport has arrived.....:angry:

Here today had any real personal one policeman to walk ...:huh:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 5, 2011)

My best friends older brother OD'd last night and was found this morning. 

One thing after a-:censored::censored::censored::censored:ing-nother. I'm gonna snap, I don't know what to do that's 3 close friends in less than 6 months.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 5, 2011)

NVRob said:


> My best friends older brother OD'd last night and was found this morning.
> 
> One thing after a-:censored::censored::censored::censored:ing-nother. I'm gonna snap, I don't know what to do that's 3 close friends in less than 6 months.



I think because there is no secret recipe...
I think you can be there and listen only to your friends who who wants to talk about it.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 5, 2011)

NVRob said:


> My best friends older brother OD'd last night and was found this morning.
> 
> One thing after a-:censored::censored::censored::censored:ing-nother. I'm gonna snap, I don't know what to do that's 3 close friends in less than 6 months.



Sorry to hear that, Rob  I've been in your exact shoes myself; I know it can be very frustrating. Thoughts and prayers go out to your friend and his family.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 5, 2011)

NVRob said:


> My best friends older brother OD'd last night and was found this morning.
> 
> One thing after a-:censored::censored::censored::censored:ing-nother. I'm gonna snap, I don't know what to do that's 3 close friends in less than 6 months.



Im so sorry rob.

If you need anything please let me know.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry Rob. That's awful. ;(

Prayers for your friends family... And you as well.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 5, 2011)

2 teenagers hate me now haha. They were uhhh "having fun" in the park where we are posted. Is it wrong to blast the airhorn and interrupt them? Because I did that haha


----------



## medic417 (Dec 5, 2011)

firefite said:


> 2 teenagers hate me now haha. They were uhhh "having fun" in the park where we are posted. Is it wrong to blast the airhorn and interrupt them? Because I did that haha



Would it be wrong for them to come break your windshield?


----------



## fast65 (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry Rob. Like I said earlier, if you need anything, let me know.

On a different note, today started out promising, but at this point my partner has made me want to beat my head against the ambulance...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 5, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Would it be wrong for them to come break your windshield?



Actually yes. I'm fairly sure that "doing it" in a park at 4 pm is probably illegal...


----------



## medic417 (Dec 5, 2011)

firefite said:


> Actually yes. I'm fairly sure that "doing it" in a park at 4 pm is probably illegal...



So is disturbing the peace.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 5, 2011)

Open enrollment 2012, my agency is offering LegalShield.  For $7.36 a paycheck, you get:

Free Wills
Traffic Ticket Representation
IRS Audit Representation
Free Legal Document Review
A wealth of online resources
Major Trial Defense 60-300 hours
24/7 Emergency after hours access.





Hmm... I don't plan on getting a traffic ticket, but getting a lawyer for those alone can be $200-500 for basic help.  Might be worth it?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 5, 2011)

The problem with traffic ticket is that most of the time you should be able to handle the legal footwork yourself.


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 5, 2011)

NVRob... listen to some Dirty Dirty Electro House... that usually cheers me up a bit when i'm feeling down.


Side note: I have my first 24 hour shift tomorrow.... any suggestions?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 5, 2011)

Woot woot

Working the 4am shift tomorrow.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 5, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> I have my first 24 hour shift tomorrow.... any suggestions?



Can you sleep on that shift?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words guys, that is exactly why I love this place. 

DV I may or may not have just been on a drive to the for corners of the city shuttling a couple friends around doing exactly what you suggested.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 5, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The problem with traffic ticket is that most of the time you should be able to handle the legal footwork yourself.



True, but 

1: I'm lazy

2:  I got a ticket for failure to provide my insurance 2 years ago.   I went to court later that week to prove I had it.  They said they'd take note of that but it wouldn't officially be thrown out till my court date... which was May of this year.  Case got dismissed.

Until several weeks ago where I get a letter stating I owe $260, or else my license will be suspended, because of the insurance.  Turns out, they never completely dismissed it...

And that's where a lawyer would come in handy... handle all the crap since I have no time to with my schedule.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 5, 2011)

medic417 said:


> So is disturbing the peace.



At 4pm with a horn next to a park with no houses. Yeah I don't see that counting.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 5, 2011)

firefite said:


> At 4pm with a horn next to a park with no houses. Yeah I don't see that counting.



He was the teenager in the car h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Dec 5, 2011)

All I want to do is hold my boston terrier and cuddle with her. She's having seizures I'm afraid we're gonna have to put her down.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 5, 2011)

*Sorry Sasha.*

I'm re-re-re-installing the OS into my 2004 Dell Dimension 8250 and all I want it to do is have a seizure so I CAN put it down. But I need a XP machine to do the stuff this POS Mac Mini won't.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 6, 2011)

It's a 2114 and I am already in bed, is it sad that I'm doing it to avoid my FTO?


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> All I want to do is hold my boston terrier and cuddle with her. She's having seizures I'm afraid we're gonna have to put her down.



That sucks. Hopefully things get better.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 6, 2011)

NVRob said:


> He was the teenager in the car h34r:



Ooh no they were not in a car. They were in the grass by a tree... Right next to the parking lot of the park.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 6, 2011)

firefite said:


> Ooh no they were not in a car. They were in the grass by a tree... Right next to the parking lot of the park.



Definitely airhorn worthy.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 6, 2011)

When I first started working I loved driving code 3. Now I hate it but I don't have a problem doing because it does improve response times due to the opticom system we use. 

My favorite part about driving code is the airhorn or the growler haha


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 6, 2011)

Just had 7 patients in one ambulance. It was a tad bit crowded.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 6, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Just had 7 patients in one ambulance. It was a tad bit crowded.



Where on earth did you put all of them?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 6, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqQTOsD5Qpw&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 6, 2011)

I wish the forum had a "like" button sometimes :rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Dec 6, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Just had 7 patients in one ambulance. It was a tad bit crowded.



That sounds like quite the daring feat


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 6, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Where on earth did you put all of them?



Mom and kid on the cot, 3 on the bench seat, one in the airway seat, and one in the cpr chair. The run sheets took forever!


----------



## Sasha (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm gettin nutin for Christmas because I contributed to the green house effect which melted polar ice caps and melt the north pole where Santa lives he's mad...

Poor Santa. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 6, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Just had 7 patients in one ambulance. It was a tad bit crowded.



Lice?  I haven't done a transport like that except for lice.  Oh, and once for flu.  

The lice had me itching for a week.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 6, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Lice?  I haven't done a transport like that except for lice.  Oh, and once for flu.
> 
> The lice had me itching for a week.



Lice is a medical emergency that requires a hospital?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Lice is a medical emergency that requires a hospital?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



It was a nightmare of "you call, we haul."  Inner-city nonsense.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 6, 2011)

I seriously don't understand that...

Rid or Nix is a lot cheaper than an ER visit...


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 6, 2011)

24 hour shift we can sleep on. Any suggestions for passing time? 

NV- good man, way to get the stress out.

As far as the 7 person transport. I saw 6 the most at one time. There was a 4 man crew for training, the PT and a family member. Looked like a clown car lol.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I seriously don't understand that...
> 
> Rid or Nix is a lot cheaper than an ER visit...



Not if you don't plan on paying.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 6, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> 24 hour shift we can sleep on. Any suggestions for passing time?
> 
> NV- good man, way to get the stress out.
> 
> As far as the 7 person transport. I saw 6 the most at one time. There was a 4 man crew for training, the PT and a family member. Looked like a clown car lol.



Make plans.  That usually makes calls show up for me.  Put lunch in the oven, or order food at a place that takes a while to get it ready.  That'll kill an hour, lol.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 6, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> It was a nightmare of "you call, we haul."  Inner-city nonsense.



I'd have called my super and med control and got clearence to do a provider initiated refusal... Jeez.   They need to be jailed.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I'd have called my super and med control and got clearence to do a provider initiated refusal... Jeez.   They need to be jailed.



Sup was on scene.  Medical control wouldn't have taken it on.  

CPS was involved, and I doubt the kids went home.  I didn't say it was a good idea, just that it happened.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 6, 2011)

I've just learned it can be a mistake his e-mail inbox to open......
15 new e-mails....:unsure:
This is again several days of work as a volunteer EMT on events at the stadium or on the street.....
I have drawn a Sylvester-layer in the inner city on a bridge 18:00 to 4:00 ...-_-


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> All I want to do is hold my boston terrier and cuddle with her. She's having seizures I'm afraid we're gonna have to put her down.



I'm so sorry Sasha.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 6, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> 24 hour shift we can sleep on. Any suggestions for passing time?
> 
> NV- good man, way to get the stress out.
> 
> As far as the 7 person transport. I saw 6 the most at one time. There was a 4 man crew for training, the PT and a family member. Looked like a clown car lol.



I had to stay behind at a really shady apartment building once because we filled ambulance up with mom, baby, 3 kids a driver and a medic. Would have still been ok but we had an inop seatbelt. First responder had to be woken up to give me a ride to the hospital.

Only baby was actually patient though the rest were just collateral passengers.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 6, 2011)

I am bored ...
and I have stupid shoulder and knee pain ..-_-
Who can give me a hammer anesthesia ? 
The Hammer is over there. ----------->:deadhorse:


----------



## Sasha (Dec 6, 2011)

Caves or forts?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 6, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Definitely airhorn worthy.



Oh heck yes!:rofl:


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCMpC8ryyBQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

:huh::blink:


----------



## Sasha (Dec 6, 2011)

A pan handler just told me he accepts checks! Roflmao!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> A pan handler just told me he accepts checks! Roflmao!



not really?:blink:


----------



## medic417 (Dec 6, 2011)

Sasha said:


> A pan handler just told me he accepts checks! Roflmao!
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



But does he accept American Express?


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 7, 2011)

Note to self:  When a relationship is new, even if a girl is in to working out... don't ask about how it's going.


:unsure:


Learned my lesson...


----------



## fast65 (Dec 7, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Note to self:  When a relationship is new, even if a girl is in to working out... don't ask about how it's going.
> 
> 
> :unsure:
> ...



Just talk about yourself as much as possible, I hear girls like that h34r:


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 7, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Note to self:  When a relationship is new, even if a girl is in to working out... don't ask about how it's going.
> 
> 
> :unsure:
> ...



Workout with her! My gf and I's second date was a 4mi run  She told me that's when she knew I was a keeper


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 7, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Workout with her! My gf and I's second date was a 4mi run  She told me that's when she knew I was a keeper



Did she say that before or after she beat you to the finish line...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 7, 2011)

And during my unit inspection this morning I found combitubes and an intubation kit with tubes. Looks like my BLS unit has an extended scope of practice haha


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Dec 7, 2011)

I made a rage comic reflecting a rage on the way home this morning.


In rush hour, if you are first at a set of lights, it's your duty to stare at the light until it goes green then take off straight away :glare::glare: rather than waiting 10 seconds, realising its green then making 10 other cars miss the light change and wait another 5 minutes


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 7, 2011)

firefite said:


> Did she say that before or after she beat you to the finish line...



No sir, running is MY specialty  

Unfortunately, her specialty is Muay Thai... Hers is much more painful when I lose


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 7, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> No sir, running is MY specialty
> 
> Unfortunately, her specialty is Muay Thai... Hers is much more painful when I lose




A new spin on domestic violence...

"We work our disputes out... in the octagon!


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 7, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> A new spin on domestic violence...
> 
> "We work our disputes out... in the octagon!



She would destroy me  Theres nowhere to run away!!

On a different note... JP, what's the average age in your class?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 7, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> She would destroy me  Theres nowhere to run away!!
> 
> On a different note... JP, what's the average age in your class?



Old. But slightly under ancient...


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 7, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> She would destroy me  Theres nowhere to run away!!
> 
> On a different note... JP, what's the average age in your class?




Probably in  the 26, 27 age range.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 7, 2011)

So 29-30 isn't really out of the norm. Thank you, kind sir.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 7, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> So 29-30 isn't really out of the norm. Thank you, kind sir.


It's near the top, I have classmates in the mid 30s...


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 7, 2011)

It definitely wouldn't be that late. Initially the thought was PA, but the main reason was age. Now that I think about it, I've got guys starting their careers in my FD that are 34. Finishing MS at 32-33 doesn't seem too crazy... I've got some more debating to do... *sigh*


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 7, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> It definitely wouldn't be that late. Initially the thought was PA, but the main reason was age. Now that I think about it, I've got guys starting their careers in my FD that are 34. Finishing MS at 32-33 doesn't seem too crazy... I've got some more debating to do... *sigh*



Thinking of med school sir?


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh yes. It will definitely be either PA or med school. No career medic for this guy. Need to get some more shadowing done before I make my decision, though. Been talking to some medical students and residents lately that have been really swaying me to the MD route.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 7, 2011)

You couldn't pay me to go to medical school.  There's one PhD program I really like but the director of the section I would be working in is the director of the MD/PhD program at the affiliated medical school and everytime I have talked to her she tries to recruit me for that program.  I don't think she realizes how much I have burned out on clinical medicine as a day to day thing and four years of hell (especially the two years of rotations heavily oriented towards things I don't give a :censored::censored::censored::censored: about) isn't worth it, not to mention the three years of pathology residency and the forensic pathology fellowship that I would have to pursue to make my MD worth something.  No thank you.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 7, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Note to self:  When a relationship is new, even if a girl is in to working out... don't ask about how it's going.
> 
> 
> :unsure:
> ...



Smooth


----------



## medic417 (Dec 7, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Workout with her! My gf and I's second date was a 4mi run  She told me that's when she knew I was a keeper



Are you sure she wasn't telling the police to keep the stranger that was chasing her?:unsure:


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh God ..
I think there comes a heavy storm ....
Since everything is flying around outside my window ..... possible :unsure:


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 7, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VqQAf74fsE[/youtube]


----------



## Sasha (Dec 7, 2011)

Taco Wednesday!


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone there? :unsure:


----------



## Joe (Dec 7, 2011)

my first real day off since the 11th of november and i have absolutely no idea what to do... i have tomorrow off too. so far ive been on here about 60 times, browsed galls and the 5.11 site, went to the amr online store cause i need outerwear, and watched the history of the sinking of the titanic. i think im gonna go get some candy soon.. what a life hahaha


----------



## fast65 (Dec 7, 2011)

So it appears that my FTO period will be over in the next week or so...good lord I'm terrified.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 7, 2011)

fast65 said:


> So it appears that my FTO period will be over in the next week or so...good lord I'm terrified.



Your terrified, heck I'm moving can't believe they would clear you.














:rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Dec 7, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Your terrified, heck I'm moving can't believe they would clear you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know right? h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 7, 2011)

fast65 said:


> So it appears that my FTO period will be over in the next week or so...good lord I'm terrified.



:usa:


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 7, 2011)

My mind... it is blown.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 7, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> My mind... it is blown.



Is it already tomorrow where she is?


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm sure. It's the 2555 that's odd to me :rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 7, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm sure. It's the 2555 that's odd to me :rofl:



It's simple duh! She's a time traveler. I can't believe I'm the only one that figured that out.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 7, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm sure. It's the 2555 that's odd to me :rofl:



I hate those 26 hour time zones. They confuse the heck out of me


----------



## medic417 (Dec 7, 2011)

firefite said:


> I hate those 26 hour time zones. They confuse the heck out of me



But the sure lead to more productivity.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 7, 2011)

medic417 said:


> But the sure lead to more productivity.



Or more sleep. Depending on which way you look at it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 7, 2011)

Note to self: never drink a Monster on an empty stomach. (yes I already know they are unhealthy lol)


----------



## medic417 (Dec 7, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Or more sleep. Depending on which way you look at it.



Isn't sleep the same as productivity?:unsure:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 7, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Isn't sleep the same as productivity?:unsure:



I like your style.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 8, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Isn't sleep the same as productivity?:unsure:



Hola como estas? I miss your pms 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 8, 2011)

This vehicle is driven over 7,500 miles per year, 3-9 miles to work/school, *unmarried male* age 36, good driver rate.

I need to get married strictly for the tax and insurance breaks


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Hola como estas? I miss your pms
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Sasha says you have PMS


----------



## Sasha (Dec 8, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> This vehicle is driven over 7,500 miles per year, 3-9 miles to work/school, *unmarried male* age 36, good driver rate.
> 
> I need to get married strictly for the tax and insurance breaks



Me too! Let's get hitched. 

Youre like the male version of pan am right? I could dig it... 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 8, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> This vehicle is driven over *7,500 miles per year*, 3-9 miles to work/school, unmarried male, age 36, good driver rate.
> 
> I need to get married strictly for the tax and insurance breaks



That's it? I put nearly 25,000 miles on the Jeep last year :wacko: Wonder how rich I'd be if I had an economic car instead of a SUV with a v8?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Me too! Let's get hitched.


:sad:


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 8, 2011)

Running medic/medic doesn't help when both medics are idiots...


----------



## Sasha (Dec 8, 2011)

I know I got up this early for a reason.... But I can't remember what it was....

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 8, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> It's simple duh! She's a time traveler. I can't believe I'm the only one that figured that out.



You are so funny .........:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Like where's the button?


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 8, 2011)

firefite said:


> I hate those 26 hour time zones. They confuse the heck out of me



:rofl:


----------



## medic417 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Hola como estas? I miss your pms
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



UMMM no I don't get pms you get it and then I deal with you.  It's not that time again because if it is I suspect I might not be able to post again.h34r:


----------



## cynikalkat (Dec 8, 2011)

Omg I'm gonna be done with training soon.


Crap.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 8, 2011)

Didn't go to bed till 130 last night... But it was worth it.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 8, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> Omg I'm gonna be done with training soon.
> 
> 
> Crap.



That sounds great.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 8, 2011)

NVRob said:


> That's it? I put nearly 25,000 miles on the Jeep last year :wacko: Wonder how rich I'd be if I had an economic car instead of a SUV with a v8?



You and me both. My 9-13 mpg adds up quick when driving that much in a year. I still wouldnt sell the Cruiser though.



PoeticInjustice said:


> Running medic/medic doesn't help when both medics are idiots...


Imma just leave this alone..


----------



## Joe (Dec 8, 2011)

looks like there is a few of us om here that are going to be done with fto time. im gonna be released after probably one or two more shifts. then i get put on a rondom shift (we work only 24s) then shift bid comes out in like 2 weeks and i get moved to a different shift. makes it really hard to plan for the holidays but i love my job so much right now


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 8, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Imma just leave this alone..



It's too easy. It's sad when the pt has an obvious LBBB negative on Sgarbossa criteria, but because the machine is retarded and spits out **Acute MI Suspected** the medics feed off of each others excitement and anxiety. Makes it even funnier when one of the paramedics considers himself an "expert at paramedicine"*

*This is the same paramedic that thought the ECG was broken when it didn't show artifact when he shook the lead. The right upper limb lead. While the monitor was on Lead III... *sigh*


----------



## Sasha (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm done with laundry for the rest of my life.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## BandageBrigade (Dec 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm done with laundry for the rest of my life.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Youre going to be wear some smelly uniforms in a week or so..


----------



## medic417 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm done with laundry for the rest of my life.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Wow either you are now rich and will only wear new clothes or your going to stink pretty bad in a few days.:unsure:


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 8, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Running medic/medic doesn't help when both medics are idiots...



Linuss and I have a theory on another large department in our part of the state...

"If we put enough paramedics on scene maybe SOMEONE will know what the hell they were doing"


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 8, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Wow either you are now rich and will only wear new clothes or your going to stink pretty bad in a few days.:unsure:




Well, I can understand her trauma when her neighbor handles her snake.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm a bad person. Proof: There was a shooting today at Virginia Tech and the first thing I thoght was, "Repeat from 2007."


----------



## medic417 (Dec 8, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I'm a bad person. Proof: There was a shooting today at Virginia Tech and the first thing I thoght was, "Repeat from 2007."



Yup should have learned and provided everyone a gun so no one would be stupid enough to try it again as they would know people would be shooting back.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 8, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> It's too easy. It's sad when the pt has an obvious LBBB negative on Sgarbossa criteria, but because the machine is retarded and spits out **Acute MI Suspected** the medics feed off of each others excitement and anxiety. Makes it even funnier when one of the paramedics considers himself an "expert at paramedicine"*
> 
> *This is the same paramedic that thought the ECG was broken when it didn't show artifact when he shook the lead. The right upper limb lead. While the monitor was on Lead III... *sigh*



Nice. Please tell them they didnt call a STEMI alert?



usalsfyre said:


> Linuss and I have a theory on another large department in our part of the state...
> 
> "If we put enough paramedics on scene maybe SOMEONE will know what the hell they were doing"



This is sig line material..and Im saving it for future use.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 8, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Yup should have learned and provided everyone a gun so no one would be stupid enough to try it again as they would know people would be shooting back.


[not sure if serious.jpg]

Of course the only sane answer is to ensure that the only people with firearms when the shooting starts is the bad guy. Obviously, this strategy worked well in Norway.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 8, 2011)

* Cough *

I think I've caught a cold and I got cramp. I think my body can not tolerate my medication.:unsure::sad: But anyway I'll stay here now in front of my computer ....


I am just looking for the most important medical explanation of all abbreviations that are used here. But not just now someone thinks I'm stupid or something ...
Most of the texts here I understand really good, just give me the abbreviations sometimes problems. The abbreviations used in Germany differ completely in some things from the English of consenting. -_-


----------



## Sasha (Dec 8, 2011)

Made home made mac n cheesey.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufJTqT5gMg0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasha (Dec 8, 2011)

Hmmm... testing something.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 8, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufJTqT5gMg0[/YOUTUBE]



You didn't edit your post, that's your signature.

Why?


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You didn't edit your post, that's your signature.
> 
> Why?



I have a funny signature searched and this was great. It brings people to watch them to reflect and to laugh. Or just to talk about it. ^_^

I love my job not only beautiful or discussions. I also love to get people to laugh.

Laughter is still healthy!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 8, 2011)

Round 2 of last night ^_^


----------



## Anjel (Dec 8, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Round 2 of last night ^_^



Oh brother...

Keep it in your pants


----------



## medic417 (Dec 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Oh brother...
> 
> Keep it in your pants



He just wishes he wasn't just dreaming.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 8, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Yup should have learned and provided everyone a gun so no one would be stupid enough to try it again as they would know people would be shooting back.



Just thought I'd point out that the first person shot in this instance was an armed police officer. Admittedly I have no idea what the circumstances were.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 9, 2011)

Dammit, 3 calls, 3 refusals today...am I really that scary to where no one wants to go to the hospital with me?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 9, 2011)

AT&T decided to scam the wrong family...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> AT&T decided to scam the wrong family...



Get em! You need to borrow my whomping stick?


----------



## fast65 (Dec 9, 2011)

jpinfv said:


> at&t decided to scam the wrong family...



story story story!!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 9, 2011)

fast65 said:


> story story story!!!!



I'm on my parents cell phone plan and finally decided to make the jump from a 5+ year old flip phone to a smart phone (iPhone 3GS) with the agreement being that I pay the data plan. 

AT&T: It's going to be $25 extra a month for a 2 gig/month data plan. Your plan already has unlimited text. The iPhone 3GS is $0.99 with a 2 year contract.

Cell phone bill: LOL wut? $50/month extra because we're going to add a few other things plus an $18 upgrade fee that we never mentioned. 


Yea, my father is going to go talk to the people at the AT&T store tomorrow...


----------



## fast65 (Dec 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I'm on my parents cell phone plan and finally decided to make the jump from a 5+ year old flip phone to a smart phone (iPhone 3GS) with the agreement being that I pay the data plan.
> 
> AT&T: It's going to be $25 extra a month for a 2 gig/month data plan. Your plan already has unlimited text. The iPhone 3GS is $0.99 with a 2 year contract.
> 
> ...



Well that is unfortunate


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 9, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Well that is unfortunate




Really unfortunate for AT&T because I definitely don't use enough text or minutes to justify $60 or so a month for everything it is right now and I have no problem cancelling my plan.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Dec 9, 2011)

From my experience, make it known that you have no problem canceling and going to another carrier and it will make them back track. Just remain professional and also remind them how long you have been a valuable customer and how you would hate to be forced to leave after such a long time over something as silly as this etc etc etc. My co-worker used to work an AT&T call center and they were told basically do anything you can to prevent a customer to cancel a contract. And remember, be as nice as possible even if you have to fake it and you will usually get what you want. 

source; personal experience


----------



## Sasha (Dec 9, 2011)

At&t is hard nosed. We had to threaten legal action to get out of our contract because we moved into a dead zone. And going to the media.

Chances are while you weren't told, it is in the fine print. Let it be a life lesson, always read the fine print. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## cynikalkat (Dec 9, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> That sounds great.


 
Hah, yah. Im just nervous.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 9, 2011)

Finished PALS yesterday and first call outta the gate is a pedi respiratory call...


----------



## exodus (Dec 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I'm on my parents cell phone plan and finally decided to make the jump from a 5+ year old flip phone to a smart phone (iPhone 3GS) with the agreement being that I pay the data plan.
> 
> AT&T: It's going to be $25 extra a month for a 2 gig/month data plan. Your plan already has unlimited text. The iPhone 3GS is $0.99 with a 2 year contract.
> 
> ...



Customer care is pretty good about taking charges off the bill that you weren't aware of.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, my father is going to the store today sometime to work it out. I have no clue what he signed, all I can say is what was represented to us when we were discussing my phone. However, at the same time my parents also upgraded from AT&T/SBC Global DSL to AT&T UVerse, so I wasn't paying attention to everything 100% of the time. 

I'll post an update when I get one.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 9, 2011)

A 3yo stole my ice cream sandwich. 

He asked for a bite and when I held it down he grabbed it and ran off

Look at his smug self eating my icecream.







Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 9, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> Hah, yah. Im just nervous.



That you're nervous is normal. I was at the end of my training also nervous. This state has kept even after my EMT exam is still time. But it was not a bad feeling. On the contrary it has inspired me during the first year on the ambulance. Especially since I have a feeling that the learning only after the training really begins. ^_^

You'll make it I'm happy with you when you're done.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 9, 2011)

Recently abckidsmom and I reminisced about OLD pulseoximeters. Guess what I found in the back of our headquarters today.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 9, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Linuss and I have a theory on another large department in our part of the state...
> 
> "If we put enough paramedics on scene maybe SOMEONE will know what the hell they were doing"




Ha ha ha! Certain "soda machine" techs?


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 9, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Recently abckidsmom and I reminisced about OLD pulseoximeters. Guess what I found in the back of our headquarters today.



Is the pulse oximeter from the Stone Age?:blink:


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 9, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Recently abckidsmom and I reminisced about OLD pulseoximeters. Guess what I found in the back of our headquarters today.



I used those in a hospital on a medical-respiratory floor of a hospital.  That was "in-depth monitoring" back then.

Monitors have gotten a lot cheaper, I think.  More and more monitored beds in hospitals now.


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 9, 2011)

So had a CCT & RT call rolled into one yesterday. S/P Cardiac Arrest. Hx of AAA and a whole list of other stuff to complicate. On lots of potassium and amiodarone. Lets just say the CC-RN, RT, and I were sweating bullets during the entire transport (took us about an hour to get everything changed over from bed to gurney).

Side note, the RN complimented saying that He'd rather have me in back than the other EMT due to the other ECG and Rx knowledge for my last job.


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 9, 2011)

I officially denounce any use of the c-pap we have and condone incubation instead.


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 9, 2011)

Intubation


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 9, 2011)

Our whole family is going to ride in our department's engine in the Christmas parade tomorrow.  

The only one that's going to miss out has chosen to go with her girl scout troop in their float.  

I love, love, love small town parades.  Love them!


----------



## cynikalkat (Dec 9, 2011)

*thnx*



Rettsani said:


> That you're nervous is normal. I was at the end of my training also nervous. This state has kept even after my EMT exam is still time. But it was not a bad feeling. On the contrary it has inspired me during the first year on the ambulance. Especially since I have a feeling that the learning only after the training really begins. ^_^
> 
> You'll make it I'm happy with you when you're done.


 
I'm Hoping to look back in 6 mos (and a yr, and so forth) and say, what was I worried about?


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 9, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> I'm Hoping to look back in 6 mos (and a yr, and so forth) and say, what was I worried about?



I'd be happy if it is so. You remind me of my beginning. ^_^




abckidsmom said:


> Our whole family is going to ride in our department's engine in the Christmas parade tomorrow.
> 
> The only one that's going to miss out has chosen to go with her girl scout troop in their float.
> 
> I love, love, love small town parades.  Love them!



Have fun !!!! 

I have tomorrow medical service at a Bundesliga football match in the stadium. The service begins 3 hours before the game begins and ends 3 hours after. I feel already cold before I am on the Grandstand and a 35 kg heavy rescue backpack carry with me. :unsure:


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 9, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> Have fun !!!!
> 
> I have tomorrow medical service at a Bundesliga football match in the stadium. The service begins 3 hours before the game begins and ends 3 hours after. I feel already cold before I am on the Grandstand and a 35 kg heavy rescue backpack carry with me. :unsure:



There is no more efficient way to freeze your feet off than walking on frozen metal all day.  I LOVE standbys in the winter!!!!


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 9, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> There is no more efficient way to freeze your feet off than walking on frozen metal all day.  I LOVE standbys in the winter!!!!



Oh no, I do not like that. Freeze 8 hours on the ice-cold Grandstand and wait for emergency situations. Since the warmest uniforms brings nothing. Inside the stadium, blows a ice cold wind.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 9, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> Oh no, I do not like that. Freeze 8 hours on the ice-cold Grandstand and wait for emergency situations. Since the warmest uniforms brings nothing.



Do you wear steel toe boots?  They take all of the heat out of your toes.  It doesn't matter how good your hat is, all the heat is running out of the bottom.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 9, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> I officially denounce any use of the c-pap we have and condone incubation instead.



Strong words from a BLS provider.  Might I ask why?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 9, 2011)

> Inside the stadium, blows a ice cold wind.



....and that's just coming from the Dortmund football club's fans.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 9, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Strong words from a BLS provider.  Might I ask why?



Everybody knows incubation is way preferable to CPAP.  Even your grandma recommends to sweat out a cold.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 9, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Do you wear steel toe boots?  They take all of the heat out of your toes.  It doesn't matter how good your hat is, all the heat is running out of the bottom.



We bear boots with steel toe and steel sole on our personal safety equipment and uniforms. But it is compulsory for us in the stadium because it is more dangerous.  Because of the hooligans. Hooligans are fans with an extreme potential for violence.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 9, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> We bear boots with steel toe and steel sole on our personal safety equipment and uniforms. But it is compulsory for us in the stadium because it is more dangerous.  Because of the hooligans. Hooligans are fans with an extreme potential for violence.



Your football fans are so PASSIONATE.  How many do you expect for the game tomorrow?


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 9, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> ....and that's just coming from the Dortmund football club's fans.



ups yes.  ^_^


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 9, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Your football fans are so PASSIONATE.  How many do you expect for the game tomorrow?



In each game, more than 50,000 fans
We are always sold out.
And on average we are 80 and 120 volunteer medics  on duty and a doctor. We have four first-aid station and its own operational control. Additional two ambulances, an emergency physician with its own rescue vehicle and driver.


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 9, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Strong words from a BLS provider.  Might I ask why?



The "one size fits all" mask does not fit all. I have seen too many patients deteriorate once switching to cpap to have any faith in them, until we shell money for better ones.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 9, 2011)

It is now 1:40 in the Morning. I'd better go to bed at 8:00 the alarm clock rings. If not before, the T-mobile is ringing alarm call of the Red Cross on the phone.-_-

Good Night guys. ^_^


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 9, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> The "one size fits all" mask does not fit all. I have seen too many patients deteriorate once switching to cpap to have any faith in them, until we shell money for better ones.



Ah....I've heard lots about the problems IEMS is having with them for that very reason.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 9, 2011)

I wish I wasn't so darned stubborn. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Dec 9, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I wish I wasn't so darned stubborn.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Your not stubborn your just adaptability challenged.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 9, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> We bear boots with steel toe and steel sole on our personal safety equipment and uniforms. But it is compulsory for us in the stadium because it is more dangerous.  Because of the hooligans. Hooligans are fans with an extreme potential for violence.



What about boots with composite safety toes and such? I use those in the winter up here and don't have any problems with steel sucking the heat out of me foots.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 9, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Your not stubborn your just adaptability challenged.



Lol I love you.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Dec 9, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Lol I love you.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



:blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 9, 2011)

Had an interesting one today. Toned out for seizure. Arrived on scene and patient was postictal and very combative. Took 2 engine crews and us to wrestle the guy onto the board. Only used a board because it was the only way we felt comfortable transporting him, he was that pissed off. Gave him 2 of versed IV to try to get him packaged. By the time we reached the ER he had gotten a total of 10mg and was still fighting. By the time we cleared the hospital he had received our 10mg of versed and 100 mcg of fent and the ER gave a total of 5mg of ativan and 10mg of valium. He was still kicking the ER staff's ***. He was a very angry gentleman. Can't wait to see the nurses tomorrow and find out what was going on.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 9, 2011)

Seems we have disappearing posts.


----------



## firetender (Dec 9, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Seems we have disappearing posts.


 
It's a phenomenon, like Spontaneous Combustion!


----------



## medic417 (Dec 9, 2011)

firetender said:


> It's a phenomenon, like Spontaneous Combustion!



:rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 9, 2011)

*Now hear this*

Top ten reasons why short and curvy is better than tall and skinny when it comes to women.

1. Really? You really need 10 reasons? I'm gonna give you one reason and it's the only reason you need, listen closely. SEX APPEAL. If you need 9 more there ain't no hope for you. Go watch top model and enjoy the rest of your lifetime of Hollywood indoctrination.


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 9, 2011)

I am feeling all warm and fuzzy right now. On Halloween my family adopted a pair of older pet rats from the local rat rescue. One of them (Jacques) fit right in, but the other (Sheba) had a tough transition, and became cage aggressive and would bite. I've been working with her for 1-2 hours a night, sometimes even longer. 

Right now I am typing one handed because she is sitting in the crook of my arm, boggling her eyes (A sign of a very happy rat) and making 'happy rat noises'. A half hour ago she finally took a treat from my hand, and licked up the crumbs from my fingers. Before she wouldn't take anything unless I had put it down and walked away from her. Its been a few days since she last nipped at me, and almost two weeks since she last bit hard enough to draw blood.

I know I have a lot more work to do with her before she'll be as affectionate as the other pet rats in the household, but to see her come this far in so short a time feels great. Right now I'm the only one who can handle her, but I'm hoping that with time she'll allow the other family members to touch her without getting scared and defensive.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 9, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Your football fans are so PASSIONATE.  How many do you expect for the game tomorrow?



I know you're making a general statement about European football fans in general and not specifically hooligans, but I just want to say.

Hooligans are not fans they are thugs who use sports as an excuse for mayhem.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 9, 2011)

CritterNurse said:


> I am feeling all warm and fuzzy right now. On Halloween my family adopted a pair of older pet rats from the local rat rescue. One of them (Jacques) fit right in, but the other (Sheba) had a tough transition, and became cage aggressive and would bite. I've been working with her for 1-2 hours a night, sometimes even longer.
> 
> Right now I am typing one handed because she is sitting in the crook of my arm, boggling her eyes (A sign of a very happy rat) and making 'happy rat noises'. A half hour ago she finally took a treat from my hand, and licked up the crumbs from my fingers. Before she wouldn't take anything unless I had put it down and walked away from her. Its been a few days since she last nipped at me, and almost two weeks since she last bit hard enough to draw blood.
> 
> I know I have a lot more work to do with her before she'll be as affectionate as the other pet rats in the household, but to see her come this far in so short a time feels great. Right now I'm the only one who can handle her, but I'm hoping that with time she'll allow the other family members to touch her without getting scared and defensive.



You know 10 years ago I would have read this and thought it was a windup, but after dating a girl that had pet rats I have to admit they have a lot of personality. I'd still rather have a dog but I can see why people keep em as pets. And yes for the record my dog is probably dumber than most rats.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 9, 2011)

Good grief, I either picked up a stomach virus somehow or I ate something that did not agree with me.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 9, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Top ten reasons why short and curvy is better than tall and skinny when it comes to women.
> 
> 1. Really? You really need 10 reasons? I'm gonna give you one reason and it's the only reason you need, listen closely. SEX APPEAL. If you need 9 more there ain't no hope for you. Go watch top model and enjoy the rest of your lifetime of Hollywood indoctrination.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 9, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Good grief, I either picked up a stomach virus somehow or I ate something that did not agree with me.



i had same thing. comes on like flu but burns off in 24 hours,


----------



## FourLoko (Dec 10, 2011)

Winning (aka losing) diagnosis of the day: Abscess Necrotic Penis

not many solutions to that as you might imagine


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 10, 2011)

FourLoko said:


> Winning (aka losing) diagnosis of the day: Abscess Necrotic Penis
> 
> not many solutions to that as you might imagine


"I choose death."


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 10, 2011)

PEFYC-Pre-Extricated for Your Convenience

lol!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> PEFYC-Pre-Extricated for Your Convenience
> 
> lol!



Gotta love euphemisms eh?  You should see some of the smartass comments I have come across in direct dictation autopsy reports during the course of my research.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 10, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Gotta love euphemisms eh?  You should see some of the smartass comments I have come across in direct dictation autopsy reports during the course of my research.


"The left ankle is smashed to the fifth power. The right one is not in great shape either"

"This was as instantaneous as human death ever gets"


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 10, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> What about boots with composite safety toes and such? I use those in the winter up here and don't have any problems with steel sucking the heat out of me foots.



Hhm ...
depends on what is determined for one wears shoes. I always have ice feet in winter. Maybe it's because I'm a woman ...

So I gotta go my group leader is waiting for me ....

brrrrr... cold outside:unsure:

Until tonight


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2011)

These early start times at work really aren't as bad as I thought they'd be.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 10, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Top ten reasons why short and curvy is better than tall and skinny when it comes to women.
> 
> 1. Really? You really need 10 reasons? I'm gonna give you one reason and it's the only reason you need, listen closely. SEX APPEAL. If you need 9 more there ain't no hope for you. Go watch top model and enjoy the rest of your lifetime of Hollywood indoctrination.



What. ever.  

Tall women can reach the special dishes for Christmas dinner from the top shelf of the pantry without you having to get up from watching the game.

Just saying.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 10, 2011)

You know being judgmental and telling women they're not real women (ala body of a ten year old boy) is just as bad as fat discrimination. 

Cant we just preach acceptance instead?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You know being judgmental and telling women they're not real women (ala body of a ten year old boy) is just as bad as fat discrimination.
> 
> Cant we just preach acceptance instead?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I am thankful for the variety in the world.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2011)

Two cups of coffee this morning then we get a hard post. Gah total fail on my part no napping for me.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2011)

Agreed on short/curvy. My girlfriend is 5'2" and has some womanly curves. Not my typical type at at, but I was first attracted to her personality and found that small and curvy is damn sexy.


----------



## exodus (Dec 10, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Top ten reasons why short and curvy is better than tall and skinny when it comes to women.
> 
> 1. Really? You really need 10 reasons? I'm gonna give you one reason and it's the only reason you need, listen closely. SEX APPEAL. If you need 9 more there ain't no hope for you. Go watch top model and enjoy the rest of your lifetime of Hollywood indoctrination.



My fiance wants to get on ANTM.h34r:


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 10, 2011)

101.2 sublingual temp? Yeah I'm not getting out of bed today.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 10, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> What. ever.
> 
> Tall women can reach the special dishes for Christmas dinner from the top shelf of the pantry without you having to get up from watching the game.
> 
> Just saying.




Ah ha ha ha ha! (Says the guy with the 5'2" girlfriend) 

I totally agree though with you and Sasha. I know it sounds cliche, but every woman is beautiful in a different way. Anyone who says that you have to be skinny to be beautiful, or tall, or have a certain color hair, or whatever is rather closed minded and not accepting. Lets face it, even if someone is "ugly" in your book, you can't deny the fact that they are a human, just like you, and that their human body is an unbelievable miracle, just like yours is. 

Anyhow, just my $0.02

~~~~~~~~~~

Side note: Structure fire last night. I did my first LIVE victim rescue inside an involved structure. Talk about adrenaline! (Or technically I suppose it is a sympathetic nervous system response. lol!)


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 10, 2011)

In this thread, people reading way too much into a demotivational picture.


----------



## cynikalkat (Dec 10, 2011)

*ratties!!*

So cool! I used to have rats and i miss them a lot. I used to love to have my girls hang out in my hoodie. They curled up in the hood or in the pocket and chilled for hours. What great pets. good luck!





CritterNurse said:


> I am feeling all warm and fuzzy right now. On Halloween my family adopted a pair of older pet rats from the local rat rescue. One of them (Jacques) fit right in, but the other (Sheba) had a tough transition, and became cage aggressive and would bite. I've been working with her for 1-2 hours a night, sometimes even longer.
> 
> Right now I am typing one handed because she is sitting in the crook of my arm, boggling her eyes (A sign of a very happy rat) and making 'happy rat noises'. A half hour ago she finally took a treat from my hand, and licked up the crumbs from my fingers. Before she wouldn't take anything unless I had put it down and walked away from her. Its been a few days since she last nipped at me, and almost two weeks since she last bit hard enough to draw blood.
> 
> I know I have a lot more work to do with her before she'll be as affectionate as the other pet rats in the household, but to see her come this far in so short a time feels great. Right now I'm the only one who can handle her, but I'm hoping that with time she'll allow the other family members to touch her without getting scared and defensive.


----------



## cynikalkat (Dec 10, 2011)

*cmed*

I did my first cmed call last night. That's big as a)we're transport, and b) Im new. Yay! 

Of course I looked like an idiot in front of a Dr about 20 mins later. Oh well.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 10, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> I did my first cmed call last night. That's big as a)we're transport, and b) Im new. Yay!
> 
> Of course I looked like an idiot in front of a Dr about 20 mins later. Oh well.



what's cmed?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 10, 2011)

The medical radio system in Massachusetts. It's used to give entry notes, talk to medical control, and manage MCIs.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 10, 2011)

"We all have our ways to cope. I cope through sex and being awesome." Alec Baldwin


----------



## Sasha (Dec 10, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> In this thread, people reading way too much into a demotivational picture.



I don't think you realize that skinny girls have feelings too and to associate them with a twelve year old boy is just as hurtful as telling an overweight woman she's a whale. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Dec 10, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Top ten reasons why short and curvy is better than tall and skinny when it comes to women.
> 
> 1. Really? You really need 10 reasons? I'm gonna give you one reason and it's the only reason you need, listen closely. SEX APPEAL. If you need 9 more there ain't no hope for you. Go watch top model and enjoy the rest of your lifetime of Hollywood indoctrination.


 
Well this made me smile. 

But also think there are very attractive skinny girls in the world. 

I hate when people compare each other. I wish everyone could just be happy and healthy.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Well this made me smile.
> 
> But also think there are very attractive skinny girls in the world.
> 
> I hate when people compare each other. I wish everyone could just be happy and healthy.



Agreed, I'm perfectly content with being this awesome


----------



## Anjel (Dec 10, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Agreed, I'm perfectly content with being this awesome


 
Haha yup.

I am so awesome I am enjoying Mimosa's and tortilini at 1524 lol

This is the life. 

Even though I had to beg my Fiance to open the champagne, because I am a chicken and hate the popping.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 10, 2011)

Update on the credit card bill:

Apparently my Mother accidentally signed up for a bunch of programs online like traffic and the such that they don't need, but they just realized it after looking at the itemized bill. AT&T was nice enough to refund that part both on the current bill and the last month or two that it was active (which was the entire period that the add-ons were active).


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 10, 2011)

Decisions decisions. 

Trade for a low to low-moderate quality rotation close by, or keep the high quality rotation that is going to be an hour away from where I live next year. However, that specific rotation is only for 28 days...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2011)

I hate the cold. I'm in California so cold is considered anything under 70 degrees haha


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 10, 2011)

Back at home ....
I'm cold... My feet are ice blocks....:unsure: 
The medical service was great today.^_^ I was used in the rescue squad and had two patients. A child and a young man. Once I am complete the grandstand high. With our two heavy rescue backpacks, AED  and our 15 Kg uniforms, We knew at the end what we have done....^_^


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You know being judgmental and telling women they're not real women (ala body of a ten year old boy) is just as bad as fat discrimination.
> 
> Cant we just preach acceptance instead?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I didn't say skinny girls aren't real women, I'm just saying they aren't as cute as curvy girls. Red heads trump all though


----------



## fast65 (Dec 10, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Haha yup.
> 
> I am so awesome I am enjoying Mimosa's and tortilini at 1524 lol
> 
> ...



One of my coworkers almost killed a seagull when she popped the top on some champagne...


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 10, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> ...Red heads trump all though



Both of my long term relationships were with red heads.  5 & 8 years.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 10, 2011)

I have faux red hair for parts of the year. Does that count? lol


----------



## Anjel (Dec 10, 2011)

Does this count? lol


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 10, 2011)

I've been trying to figure out why my back hurts so bad. I just remembered drunkenly falling down a flight of stairs. That's probably it


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 10, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> I've been trying to figure out why my back hurts so bad. I just remembered drunkenly falling down a flight of stairs. That's probably it



Does not sound good.
Is it very painful? :unsure:


----------



## GotTheChair (Dec 10, 2011)

I feel like posting a joke, just to make up for my previous asshattery. 

Werner Heisenberg was driving down the road and a police officer pulled him over. The officer walked up and said "Do you have any idea how fast you were going, sir?"
Heisenberg replied with "No, but I know where I am!"


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 10, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> Does not sound good.
> Is it very painful? :unsure:



It doesn't tickle


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 10, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> It doesn't tickle



I  think I want not to trade with you ...-_-

It's enough that I still feel cold...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2011)

A typical night. One bite into my delicious dinner (meatloaf parm, a speciality of the local pizza house) we're dispatched to an Alpha level call for seizures. Alpha. The PMD criteria for medics is for Charlie and above. Why were we sent on this call, you may ask? Because the dispatcher can upgrade the response based on "her gut". Anyone see a problem here?


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 10, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> A typical night. One bite into my delicious dinner (meatloaf parm, a speciality of the local pizza house) we're dispatched to an Alpha level call for seizures. Alpha. The PMD criteria for medics is for Charlie and above. Why were we sent on this call, you may ask? Because the dispatcher can upgrade the response based on "her gut". Anyone see a problem here?



Does she have a big gut? Maybe mistook it with hunger....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2011)

Or just decided that PMD was wrong and wanted to send medics "just in case" the conscious, alert patient might need an ALS intervention. 

If that's the case, why PMD anything? Just send us to every call.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 10, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Or just decided that PMD was wrong and wanted to send medics "just in case" the conscious, alert patient might need an ALS intervention.
> 
> If that's the case, why PMD anything? Just send us to every call.



It would be better to send Paramedics on all calls.  Maybe dispatch is just ahead of the rest of your system.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2011)

medic417 said:


> It would be better to send Paramedics on all calls.  Maybe dispatch is just ahead of the rest of your system.



This was a single dispatcher, not following dispatch protocol. Not "dispatch being ahead of the system". Our system works pretty darn well the way it is, with medics on fly cars... Or squad trucks, if you want to be specific. I have no issues with the PMD system... I do have issue with a dispatcher sending medics on a call that clearly didn't meet medic criteria.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Dec 10, 2011)

Why does a seizure not meet your criteria for medics? Granted, person may have a history of them and refuse.. But it could also be a host of other things.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 10, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> Why does a seizure not meet your criteria for medics? Granted, person may have a history of them and refuse.. But it could also be a host of other things.



You know what you should do if someone has a seizure in the bathtub?  Throw in your laundry.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> You know what you should do if someone has a seizure in the bathtub?  Throw in your laundry.



Pure genius!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 10, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> You know what you should do if someone has a seizure in the bathtub?  Throw in your laundry.



Hahahaha!:rofl:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 10, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Hahahaha!:rofl:


Thank you, thank you.  I'll be here all weekend.  Be sure to tip your waitstaff and try the veal!


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 11, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> Why does a seizure not meet your criteria for medics? Granted, person may have a history of them and refuse.. But it could also be a host of other things.



That's more a question for the NAEMD and their dispatch protocols.


A person with a history of seizures, that is not actively seizing, and is waking up and breathing normally, is a low priority seizure call, and in places that use the Alpa-Echo (Omega) dispatch protocols will be sending a BLS unit / non-lights and sirens response.






usafmedic45 said:


> Thank you, thank you.  I'll be here all weekend.  Be sure to tip your waitstaff and try the veal!




Cheater.  She can't be counted as a true laugher.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 11, 2011)

> Cheater. She can't be counted as a true laugher.



Fair enough, although she's at work at the moment so it's not like I told her to post that.


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> You know what you should do if someone has a seizure in the bathtub?  Throw in your laundry.



Did you steal that from "the most interesting ambulance crew in the world"


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 11, 2011)

Does anyone else think the EMD dispatch protocols use leading questions to get an ALS response, hen e more money


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 11, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Did you steal that from "the most interesting ambulance crew in the world"


No.  I don't pay any attention to them.  I first heard that joke about ten years ago.


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> No.  I don't pay any attention to them.  I first heard that joke about ten years ago.



Ah, they posted it a couple days ago is why I ask.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 11, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Ah, they posted it a couple days ago is why I ask.



I've heard of them, but to be frank this is the only website I really go to that is EMS related unless I have a specific reason to.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I've heard of them, but to be frank this is the only website I really go to that is EMS related unless I have a specific reason to.



I'm still wondering who this 'Frank' guy is everyone keeps talking about :rofl:


----------



## Nervegas (Dec 11, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I'm still wondering who this 'Frank' guy is everyone keeps talking about :rofl:



I am serious... and don't call me Shirley.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Dec 11, 2011)

Guess I will have to look up NAEMD protocols since they are not used around here. Although I do wish our dispatchers would be competent enough to find out if there is a history of seizures and/or the patients current mental status.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Cheater.  She can't be counted as a true laugher.



How did I become a topic of the directionless thread?


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 11, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Does anyone else think the EMD dispatch protocols use leading questions to get an ALS response, hen e more money



I don't think they use leading questions for revenue generation, I think they use them because 

A)The public is too stupid to determine the need for advanced care

B)Many EMTs are too stupid to upgrade a "BLS" call PRN. 

That is all.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm not ashamed to admit that I'm an American, but you don't need to be in the city square every Sunday to know there's something wrong in this country when gay marriage is a bigger issue than the 14% of Americans who are illiterate. #RickPerry2012

and...







...and...

the music in the Strong ad is a blatant rip off of the gay, Jewish, communist sympathizing American composer, Aaron Copland.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 11, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Does anyone else think the EMD dispatch protocols use leading questions to get an ALS response, hen e more money



That's a non issue for us. We're a county based third service that doesn't bill.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 11, 2011)

I have to admit, I was shocked when Rick Perry announced he was running for president. He's been making these kind of gaffes for years in Texas...


----------



## medic417 (Dec 11, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> How did I become a topic of the directionless thread?



It seems you are directionless.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 11, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> This was a single dispatcher, not following dispatch protocol. Not "dispatch being ahead of the system". Our system works pretty darn well the way it is, with medics on fly cars... Or squad trucks, if you want to be specific. I have no issues with the PMD system... I do have issue with a dispatcher sending medics on a call that clearly didn't meet medic criteria.



Should have been dispatcher is ahead of your system as every call should have a Paramedic evaluate patient.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 11, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Should have been dispatcher is ahead of your system as every call should have a Paramedic evaluate patient.



Sorry, I don't agree. I used to feel that way too... However, the majority of falls, bumps and car accidents are entirely appropriate for a BLS crew with no paramedic intervention necessary. Should a medic go on chest pain, respiratory and altered mental status? Sure, and in most cases, we do. 

In many cases a medic is simply not necessary. However, this is my opinion and obviously not yours. So, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 11, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Sorry, I don't agree. I used to feel that way too... However, the majority of falls, bumps and car accidents are entirely appropriate for a BLS crew with no paramedic intervention necessary. Should a medic go on chest pain, respiratory and altered mental status? Sure, and in most cases, we do.
> 
> In many cases a medic is simply not necessary. However, this is my opinion and obviously not yours. So, take it for what it's worth.



I agree that Paramedics are normally not needed but I do not feel it is appropriate for an under educated dispatcher or emt on scene to determine whether Paramedic is needed or not.  Allow the Paramedic to make quick assessment then downgrade to basic if not needed.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, In my system, if I make PT contact, it's my patient and it's easier to take the PT ALS than to call a med control doc to okay a BLS release. 

The PMD criteria are actually pretty decent. Problems occur when tbe dispatcher "uses their own discretion" There are some PMD upgrades that are sketchy, but in most cases the resource assignment is pretty much right on. And if you're not familiar with PMD, I suggest you do a little research. It's not an uneducated dispatcher making a guess, it's a specific series of questions that prompt a dispatcher to assign the appropriate unit to the call based on the complaint. To put it in hose monkey terms, it's the same way you don't send a full structure response to a trash can fire. And if you need more help when you get there, you ask for it.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 11, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Well, In my system, if I make PT contact, it's my patient and it's easier to take the PT ALS than to call a med control doc to okay a BLS release.
> 
> The PMD criteria are actually pretty decent. Problems occur when tbe dispatcher "uses their own discretion" There are some PMD upgrades that are sketchy, but in most cases the resource assignment is pretty much right on. And if you're not familiar with PMD, I suggest you do a little research. It's not an uneducated dispatcher making a guess, it's a specific series of questions that prompt a dispatcher to assign the appropriate unit to the call based on the complaint. To put it in hose monkey terms, it's the same way you don't send a full structure response to a trash can fire. And if you need more help when you get there, you ask for it.



And that is a flaw with many EMS locations.  There is no reason to not allow your Paramedics to downgrade to basics.  If you can't trust them fire them.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree. BLS can cancel medics, but medics can't downgrade to BLS. A silly, antiquated policy, but that's a state EMS issue. Not every system is perfect, but it's a small price to pay for the rest of the system, which is actually pretty good.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 11, 2011)

Hence why PUM systems typically are better systems.  Sure, SSM can suck, but atleast there's ALWAYS a Paramedic on scene, and can downgrade it to their BLS partner whenever they want.




Unless the BLS partner is a douchnozzle and says "I don't feel comfortable"



Right, because the Paramedic feels comfortable on EVERY call...


----------



## Sasha (Dec 11, 2011)

This is my drug box. There are many like it, but this one is mine.

My drug box is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life.

My drug box, without me, is useless. Withoutmy drug box, I am useless.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 11, 2011)

Linuss, work a month in my system and your opinion will change. I was a huge fan of the PUM and then I came here. I worked in Private systems that were P/B and while not a true PUM, the differences were negligible. I also worked as a fire based medic. The way we do things here is as close to medic nirvana as possible. There are a few minor pinch points, but I'd rather work here than any other place I investigated, and that includes all of the systems in Texas, REMSA in Reno, MEDIC in Charlotte... Wake is the only place I'd consider over here.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 11, 2011)

My partner is convinced medics can do a cardiac cath. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> My partner is convinced medics can do a cardiac cath.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



We can't? :unsure: oops...


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> My partner is convinced medics can do a cardiac cath.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




Well, sure they can.  It's so stinking simple, and the risks are non-existant. 

I snaked out a drain.  It's totally the same.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 11, 2011)

Only diagnostic caths. We have to send the real stuff to a higher level of care.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 11, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Only diagnostic caths. We have to send the real stuff to a higher level of care.



In the field? 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> My partner is convinced medics can do a cardiac cath.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Yes they can.  Rare that it is allowed but it is allowed.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 11, 2011)

Partner hates me, I've been a total black cloud the last 3 days. 4 ILS calls and 15 ALS calls in 2 1/3 shifts. Still have 8 hours left today....


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 11, 2011)

grrrr .... Yesterday I've got a new work pants from my leadership. And now I'm in an allergic reaction because of the color material. This looks really bad. I hate it. The pants I use not more. :huh::blink:


----------



## Anjel (Dec 11, 2011)

Wondering if I should start reading 1 of the 5 textbooks I have for medic that starts in 2 weeks.

I feel like it could help, but my fiance is making fun of me lol


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 11, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> grrrr .... Yesterday I've got a new work pants from my leadership. And now I'm in an allergic reaction because of the color material. This looks really bad. I hate it. The pants I use not more. :huh::blink:



Maybe if you run them through the washer 3 or 4 times it would help? I've heard some people can be allergic to the scotch guard stuff that some of the fancy pants are treated with.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 11, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Partner hates me, I've been a total black cloud the last 3 days. 4 ILS calls and 15 ALS calls in 2 1/3 shifts. Still have 8 hours left today....



Come be my partner, I'm super bored today :/


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 11, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Wondering if I should start reading 1 of the 5 textbooks I have for medic that starts in 2 weeks.
> 
> I feel like it could help, but my fiance is making fun of me lol



It may help against the nervousness. But it makes no learning effect.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 11, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Maybe if you run them through the washer 3 or 4 times it would help? I've heard some people can be allergic to the scotch guard stuff that some of the fancy pants are treated with.



That's right.
I have it now 3 times washed and disinfected.  And I hope it happens not again on Tuesday. 

I am now taking pills for the allergic reaction. Prednisolone, fexofenadine and Zolim .. I think it's good again tomorrow. Unfortunately I suffer from neurodermatitis, psoriasis and urticaria. Since I never know what happens tomorrow. But I can make good life even if it annoys me from time to time. I'm born with it, and as long as I can work with it, it is I do not care. ^_^


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 11, 2011)

medic417 said:


> I agree that Paramedics are normally not needed but I do not feel it is appropriate for an under educated dispatcher or emt on scene to determine whether Paramedic is needed or not.  Allow the Paramedic to make quick assessment then downgrade to basic if not needed.



That wouldn't work in our system where they charge $1000 more for ALS assessment. If you call 911 for tooth ache and say your having trouble speaking between words, you just bought yourself ALS assessment with a basic transporting. 

Many EMT's despite our brief education have enough knowledge and common sense to determine if someone needs ALS


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 11, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> But it makes no learning effect.



I disagree completely. Reading beforehand, I find, is very beneficial in learning and retaining information. (for me at least...)


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> In the field?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



That was a joke lol. There used to be a proliferation of "diagnostic" cath labs that would
1.Perform a cath
2.Realize there was significant blockage 
3.Panic
4.Send the still knocked out patient, usually on an ungodly number of infusions, to the local big hospital to get actually fixed.

When you ended up on one of these transports it was inevitably a fuster cluck.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 11, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I disagree completely. Reading beforehand, I find, is very beneficial in learning and retaining information. (for me at least...)



Hhm ...
I think because everyone is different. There are some, it brings something and others, it brings nothing.


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 11, 2011)

My partner called in the last two shifts, and has an FTO for the next two. Looks like I'm sup partner again


----------



## Sasha (Dec 11, 2011)

Apparently I dropped weight, my underware slid down off my butt and was creeping down my legs in my pants for our last call which was a decent ER call. Not fun. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 11, 2011)

So your pants were trying to reach 3rd base?


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 11, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So your pants were trying to reach 3rd base?



That's funny


----------



## Sasha (Dec 11, 2011)

Got my cave tubing excursion all fixed! Yesss

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 11, 2011)

My parents won a free cruise and I can't go... bummer. They are going Super Bowl weekend to get out of Indy, and nobody is allowed to take PTO during that time. <_<


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 11, 2011)

I just went on a chest pain for the one of the drunkest guys I've ever seen. He whacked down at least 20 of those 24oz tall boy beers in the last 4 or 5 hours. Hilarious guy, fantastically inappropriate. He didn't want to go to the ED and I convinced him that it was a good idea. We were all howling when he looked at me and said, "You are a huge MFer. You tell me to go to the hospital, I'm going!"


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 11, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Come be my partner, I'm super bored today :/



After I popped that up we had a code 3 return to the ER, and 2 more ALS calls + a couple ILSers.

I don't mind driving but damn! All day every day.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 11, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> My parents won a free cruise and I can't go... bummer. They are going Super Bowl weekend to get out of Indy, and nobody is allowed to take PTO during that time. <_<



I'm going on a cruise in November. And if tax time is nice to me, in may. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm going on a cruise in November. And if tax time is nice to me, in may.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I'm not.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 11, 2011)

NVRob said:


> After I popped that up we had a code 3 return to the ER, and 2 more ALS calls + a couple ILSers.
> 
> I don't mind driving but damn! All day every day.



All I've had was a general illness and a lady with abdominal pain who looked at me and said: "you look like you're 12"


----------



## Sasha (Dec 11, 2011)

medic417 said:


> I'm not.



You should. I wish I had tried it earlier. I'm addicted. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good news everyone: Amy Winehouse has been sober for four and a half months now.  Good for her!


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Good news everyone: Amy Winehouse has been sober for four and a half months now.  Good for her!



LMAO!!! :rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Dec 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Good news everyone: Amy Winehouse has been sober for four and a half months now.  Good for her!



Ahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Nervegas (Dec 11, 2011)

*Toting*

Really surprised at the lack of basic rn skills at some of these nursing homes, got a 911 run and the nurse says he is just sleeping with a gcs of 3, didn't even posture to painful stimuli. Ended up giving him narcan after finally getting the nurse to admit they had given him morphine instead of tylenol on accident...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 11, 2011)

Nervegas said:


> Really surprised at the lack of basic rn skills at some of these nursing homes, got a 911 run and the nurse says he is just sleeping with a gcs of 3, didn't even posture to painful stimuli. Ended up giving him narcan after finally getting the nurse to admit they had given him morphine instead of tylenol on accident...



Welcome to the wonderful world of growing old in America.


----------



## Nervegas (Dec 12, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of growing old in America.



Guess I'm new to the whole nursing home thing, worked rural before this, no nursing homes out there lol


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 12, 2011)

Nervegas said:


> they had given him morphine instead of tylenol on accident...



On accident? How? 

At my last job, any controlled substances took two keys to get to, and had to be logged in the drug log with: the date, bottle number, patient name, how much we gave them, and how much was left in the bottle. In the patient's file we had to: log the date, what we gave, what route we gave it, how much we gave, and initial it. We also had to mark on the patient's treatment chart that we gave it.

I don't want to believe that a human facility would have lower standards than a veterinary facility, but I have a nagging suspicion that its not uncommon.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 12, 2011)

CritterNurse said:


> On accident? How?



At least it wasn't a paralytic!


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh God, Ambulance Driver's new blog post regarding concealed carry firearms is making its way through various Facebook groups, along with the requisite "Guns are bad and dangerous on their own" herpdy derp.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 12, 2011)

Just did a glidescope intubation at the ED. (a combative bath salts overdose) I am sold! What a cool tool.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 12, 2011)

CritterNurse said:


> On accident? How?
> 
> At my last job, any controlled substances took two keys to get to, and had to be logged in the drug log with: the date, bottle number, patient name, how much we gave them, and how much was left in the bottle. In the patient's file we had to: log the date, what we gave, what route we gave it, how much we gave, and initial it. We also had to mark on the patient's treatment chart that we gave it.
> 
> I don't want to believe that a human facility would have lower standards than a veterinary facility, but I have a nagging suspicion that its not uncommon.



While I was staying with my dad at the nursing home prior to his surgery I would find random pills on the floor all the time, and this was one of the best nursing homes in town


----------



## Sasha (Dec 12, 2011)

If a camera crew followed me around on shift it would make for an awesome sitcom. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 12, 2011)

Dear professors,

If you say that A is referred to as B, then  you are drawing equivalence between the terms A and B. Don't punish students because you don't understand how the English language works.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 12, 2011)

I opened the bathroom door and some lady starts screaming at me and all I could do was say "you're the one who left the door unlocked!" And walked away leaving the door ajar. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 12, 2011)

Stupid DPS and their crazy long lines. I shouldn't even be here, but I never got my license in the mail >=[

And I don't think I like this avatar... It's not running like its supposed to


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 12, 2011)

Someone put me on the day plan even though partner has an FTO. So I'm doing nothing all day


----------



## Anjel (Dec 12, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Someone put me on the day plan even though partner has an FTO. So I'm doing nothing all day



Ya my partner called off. Im loving it.


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 12, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ya my partner called off. Im loving it.



Jinxed myself. Got a code first call so the FTO stood back and watched


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 12, 2011)

Tomorrow it goes back to the stadium....
....and again is a Bundesliga football match...:unsure:
this time in the late evening ... cold-_-


----------



## Anjel (Dec 12, 2011)

Tapatalk makes me laugh.

It will show me usafmedic45's post but show sashas avatar instead of his lol


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 12, 2011)

Sasha's Avatar makes me nervous when I look at it too long.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 12, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Tapatalk makes me laugh.
> 
> It will show me usafmedic45's post but show sashas avatar instead of his lol



Nice.  Speaking of avatars, I'm thinking about trying to figure out how to scale down (make a .gif from) a better picture of Dr. House for a new avatar?   







Opinions?


----------



## Sasha (Dec 12, 2011)

Me: peacocks!
Partner: Haha you said co***.  Giggity

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 12, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Me: peacocks!
> Partner: Haha you said co***.  Giggity
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I'm parked at the zoo, I see peacock right now.


----------



## exodus (Dec 12, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Nice.  Speaking of avatars, I'm thinking about trying to figure out how to scale down (make a .gif from) a better picture of Dr. House for a new avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do it for ya. Gimme some time, I gotta re-install photoshop on this computer.


----------



## exodus (Dec 12, 2011)

I had to make some edits to make the text readable when it's within the 80x80 limits of the forum... Here you go. It should load right up.  But even still it's hard to read the text.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 12, 2011)

Perhaps it would be better to make it a .gif file with the words on a second "slide".  An example would be my old avatar on another (non-EMS) forum.

You.....if someone could just modify that to read "USAFMEDIC45's Guide to Dealing with NREMT Failure", that would also work. :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Dec 12, 2011)

Had my first arrest today. 

We got ROSC after 18minutes.

Pretty cool.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 12, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Had my first arrest today.
> 
> We got ROSC after 18minutes.
> 
> Pretty cool.


Are they an organ donor?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 12, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Are they an organ donor?



not sure. Couldnt find her license

It was a witnessed arrest with medics on scene. So she may have a chance?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 12, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> not sure. Couldnt find her license
> 
> It was a witnessed arrest with medics on scene. So she may have a chance?


There's a chance but 18 minutes down is a long time even with CPR in progress the whole time.


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 12, 2011)

We got a pulse back today to. A very pretty sinus tach that turned into Asystole on the way to the hospital


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 12, 2011)

Good night ...... it is already 1:17 AM
I'm going to go to bed. The day will tomorrow be very long and my shift in the football stadium will begin at 4:30 PM. I have been getting up at 8:00 AM for breakfast and then I have to do a few things. 

I really hope that will save me this time of an allergic reaction because of the new pants.:unsure:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 12, 2011)

Emergent IFT for a ruptured ectopic today. Just found out she coded in the OR. Pretty bummed for the husband. She was compensating decently en route, talking, a few smiles and laughs


----------



## truetiger (Dec 12, 2011)

That's rough


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 12, 2011)

I have an addiction to ellipsis...


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 12, 2011)

Dear professors, 

Please don't:


----------



## Aprz (Dec 12, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Emergent IFT for a ruptured ectopic today. Just found out she coded in the OR. Pretty bummed for the husband. She was compensating decently en route, talking, a few smiles and laughs


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 12, 2011)

You win some you lose some. I know I didn't do anything wrong, that's for sure.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 12, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Dear professors,
> 
> Please don't:



Where did you find my picture


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm bored. No I seriously am, I havent had a patient yet today. Sometimes having an FTO partner sucks.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 12, 2011)

Riding 4 deep tonight. Myself as an EMT, my partner as the Medic, his Medic student, and the Medics student liaison medic. 3 medics and one EMT haha.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> Riding 4 deep tonight. Myself as an EMT, my partner as the Medic, his Medic student, and the Medics student liaison medic. 3 medics and one EMT haha.


Sounds like a party.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> Riding 4 deep tonight. Myself as an EMT, my partner as the Medic, his Medic student, and the Medics student liaison medic. 3 medics and one EMT haha.



clown car


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 13, 2011)

NVRob said:


> clown car



And we almost had a flight crew pick up. Which would have made for 4 Medics, 1 RN, and possibly 2 EMTs, plus the patient.


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 13, 2011)

Late run.....go figure


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 13, 2011)

Snoozin'. Reading a book on my kindle. Kicked back in a recliner. Thinking about lunch. 

Thats my day at work so far. 

Those EMT students sure would be disappointed if they saw me now.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 13, 2011)

How is it that I clean the house and go shopping the day before shift, and  then come back home after work to find dishes in the sink, mud on the floor, and half my food gone? Are you :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing serious?


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 13, 2011)

All these years and hundreds of 12 leads and I finally had a STEMI yesterday.  I feel like a real medic again...I was starting to think I was going to burn in UTI hell forever.  

I don't know what it is about the acuity of the patients I see, but they are usually all just fine.  I've probably had 5 patients who actually NEEDED my help in the past 6 months.  That's 5 out of probably 500.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 13, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> All these years and hundreds of 12 leads and I finally had a STEMI yesterday.  I feel like a real medic again...I was starting to think I was going to burn in UTI hell forever.
> 
> I don't know what it is about the acuity of the patients I see, but they are usually all just fine.  I've probably had 5 patients who actually NEEDED my help in the past 6 months.  That's 5 out of probably 500.



I know the feeling. Every 12-lead I've done has been pretty uneventful. I've only ever transported one STEMI and that was an IFT call. 

Since I've been in my FTO it seems that every call has been a UTI or mechanical GLF.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 13, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> All these years and hundreds of 12 leads and I finally had a STEMI yesterday.  I feel like a real medic again...I was starting to think I was going to burn in UTI hell forever.
> 
> I don't know what it is about the acuity of the patients I see, but they are usually all just fine.  I've probably had 5 patients who actually NEEDED my help in the past 6 months.  That's 5 out of probably 500.



This is why I'm not a fan of the "put a medic on every call" mentality. If you don't see a fair number of high acuity calls, you rust out. Fewer medics means more high acuity calls per medic. Now, I see my share of UTIs and GLFs, but far fewer than when I was working as a medic at a private. Most of what I do now are true ALS level calls.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 13, 2011)

I always feel bad about laughing at the Downfall parodies...


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 13, 2011)

Spending my day instructing the fire department on our new cots. The cots they aren't allowed to use


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm the opposite, I'm a STEMI and severe CHF magnet. Then again... Living in my part of the state, it's not all that surprising. :unsure:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 13, 2011)

Double time pay for a VST shift because my partner called out sick.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 13, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'm the opposite, I'm a STEMI and severe CHF magnet. Then again... Living in my part of the state, it's not all that surprising. :unsure:



East Texas? Ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 13, 2011)

Nahh, he's from the land of tamales, frijoles refritos and tortillas made with lard...


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 13, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Nahh, he's from the land of tamales, frijoles refritos and tortillas made with lard...



Ya tu sabes!!  If the food wasn't so good, we wouldn't have any problems!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, I never spent much time in that part of Texas, but from my experience in E TX, it;ll take some beating to outdo the incredible health enjoyed by every single person in E TX. :lol:


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 13, 2011)

Distant cousin to Sasha's avatar?


----------



## Sasha (Dec 13, 2011)

It's feeling like a five guys kind of night...


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It's feeling like a five guys kind of night...



I remember when they were a 5 store chain in the DC area. Memories...


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It's feeling like a five guys kind of night...



I will refrain from comment...


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 13, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I remember when they were a 5 store chain in the DC area. Memories...



I remember when your friend my husband was telling me about how awesome this brand new sub place. They have come a long way.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 13, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Distant cousin to Sasha's avatar?



What the frick is that?


----------



## Sasha (Dec 13, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> What the frick is that?



Greg, Phil's cousin twice removed on his dad's ex wife's late mother's side of the family. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 13, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I will refrain from comment...



Like! :rofl:


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 13, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Distant cousin to Sasha's avatar?


What's that ugly beast?



lightsandsirens5 said:


> frick


*lol*
I know the family name ....
But as ugly as any in the video here is no one....^_^

somehow not my lucky day today. The shift at the Stadium was horrible today. Only one colleague argues with me. Then I have a stupid use of the stadium I had to search all toilets, but in the end found no reported patient.
After the shift then it was so late that I had to run 1.6 km in order to get the last train, because no one wanted to drive me to the train station. And now I have again this allergic reaction. :huh::sad:


----------



## exodus (Dec 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> Double time pay for a VST shift because my partner called out sick.



If I would have had my pager in my room instead of in my car, I'd probably have picked it up!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 13, 2011)

exodus said:


> If I would have had my pager in my room instead of in my car, I'd probably have picked it up!



I'm glad you didn't because they put me on a medic unit with a medic that I freaking love haha.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> It's feeling like a five guys kind of night...



Just learned a little more about Sasha... :blink: :lol:


----------



## Sasha (Dec 13, 2011)

I ended up having a publix sub.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I ended up having a publix sub.



Was it... A footlong... 




:rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 13, 2011)

Stolen from our lovely Anjel's facebook, but she stole it too so I don't feel so bad 



> Source: Urban Dictionary
> Word:AMBULANCE DRIVER
> 
> Definition:What the ignorant world call the people who train there asses off to help injured people. We Are EMT's and PARAMEDICS. Yes we do drive an ambulance, but are way more intelligent than people give credit. WE get abused, mistreated, spit on, cussed at, belittled on a daily basis, miss numerous hours of sleep and miss meals all so we can take you to the hospital, even if it is not truly an emergency and you just want a ride because you believe you will get seen faster. POLICE ARE THE FINEST, FIREFIGHTERS ARE THE BRAVEST AND EMS ARE THE FORGOTTEN.



Some will argue the "train our asses off" part, but I think it rings pretty true.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 13, 2011)

EMS... America's Smartest.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 13, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Stolen from our lovely Anjel's facebook, but she stole it too so I don't feel so bad
> 
> 
> 
> Some will argue the "train our asses off" part, but I think it rings pretty true.



Lovely Anjel.. She is too freaking cute, such a beautiful girl.


----------



## cynikalkat (Dec 13, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The medical radio system in Massachusetts. It's used to give entry notes, talk to medical control, and manage MCIs.


 
Thanks for answering that JP. I don't always get time to check this. We used cmed that day to tell them we were bringing a guy into ER for ct scan. Fun stuff.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 13, 2011)

In the evening I've got to roam, can't sleep in the city of neon and chrome.


----------



## firetender (Dec 13, 2011)

*Contradicting Sasha*

time to change your slug-line

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgw-ZBR6O0s


----------



## Sasha (Dec 13, 2011)

Sometimes I forget just how beautiful the night sky really is. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Dec 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Lovely Anjel.. She is too freaking cute, such a beautiful girl.





NVRob said:


> Stolen from our lovely Anjel's facebook, but she stole it too so I don't feel so bad
> 
> 
> 
> Some will argue the "train our asses off" part, but I think it rings pretty true.



Aww I love you guys.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Aww I love you guys.



Sweet! At least someone loves me  Love you too


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 14, 2011)

*Gloves*

Ok guys I want to buy some heavy nitrtil gloves I can throw on when I think things might get tricky.The problem is I can find all kinds of black super tough gloves but no purple nitrile type gloves. I tend to come off as a little menacing putting on a pair of black gloves.


Does anyone have any suggestions for gloves that wont rip every time I lift the cot into the truck? Or help lift someone off the floor.  I'd really like to find some nice heavy nitril ones that mach my standard issue.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 14, 2011)

Why are you manipulating the cot with gloves on?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Why are you manipulating the cot with gloves on?



Whats your method. gloves off to push cart then glove back on to continue patient care?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 14, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Whats your method. gloves off to push cart then glove back on to continue patient care?




In the vast majority of situations? Yep, gloves on when dealing with the patient. Gloves aren't on until at the patient. Except for what is necessary for transfering the patient to the gurney, gloves off. Move patient over, sheet, seatbelts, gloves off, lift, move to ambulance, load... 

Similarly, during the transport, gloves on for the exam, V/S, etc most of the time. Between those times, gloves off for going through the packet, starting paperwork, etc. 

I tend to go through a decent amount of gloves for even the most basic IFT calls. Once the patient is packaged, it's needless cross contamination for the vast majority of cases. 

Do you drive with used gloves on?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 14, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ok guys I want to buy some heavy nitrtil gloves I can throw on when I think things might get tricky.The problem is I can find all kinds of black super tough gloves but no purple nitrile type gloves. I tend to come off as a little menacing putting on a pair of black gloves.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for gloves that wont rip every time I lift the cot into the truck? Or help lift someone off the floor.  I'd really like to find some nice heavy nitril ones that mach my standard issue.



BBG that's odd that you rip gloves on the lift into the unit. I've never had a problem with it. I can't remember the name of the gloves we use but I'll look tomorrow and get back to you. I've never had the problem you're talking about with our gloves.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 14, 2011)

It doesn't have pictures for all of them, but all of them on the first page should look very similar to ^^ above ^^.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...s&field-keywords=mckesson+911+nitrile&x=0&y=0

^Thick purple nitrile gloves with a little gripping at the finger tip.^ I used them during my ride along with AMR in Santa Clara County, and then I bought them because my Clinical Tech and EMT classes in San Jose City College required us to wear and buy our own gloves.

We have a different one at work (we have several different types at work, but only one is purple nitrile, usually the other option is very thin light blue nitrile, and I've seen thin dark blue nitrile ones too, but I think our company stopped buying those ones cause I don't see them too often). I'll look on the box tomorrow to tell you what they are. They are similar, but no grip at the finger tips. Might be cheaper.

Like JPINFV said, needless cross contamination. It defeats the point of wearing the gloves. You touch the patient with the gloves, you touch the gurney with the gloves, you end up touching the gurney again with different pair of gloves with a different gurney, but the stuff that was on the gurney is still there. Or people will write the vital signs touching the clip board and pen with the gloves they just used to touch the patient, and then later touch the pen and clipboard without the gloves. Defeats the point of wearing gloves. Pretty much you should only have gloves on when you are touching the patient, or it's likely you're gonna touch them or stuff they've touched e.g. the sheets they are on if you do a sheet pull to transfer them to or from the gurney.

Ever considered double gloving up?

Those gloves I gave you a link to are still pretty good quality.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 14, 2011)

I hate it when someone links to my blog from Facebook and I can't find the group with the link in it.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 14, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Stolen from our lovely Anjel's facebook, but she stole it too so I don't feel so bad
> 
> 
> 
> Some will argue the "train our asses off" part, but I think it rings pretty true.



I feel obligated to comment on the authors improper use of the word "there"...but I'll refrain because I've already talked about it twice.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 14, 2011)

Aprz said:


> It doesn't have pictures for all of them, but all of them on the first page should look very similar to ^^ above ^^.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...s&field-keywords=mckesson+911+nitrile&x=0&y=0
> 
> ...



Those are the gloves that we have on all of our units  I've never had one of those gloves rip. The only down side is since they are thick they get extremely hot.

And for me at least I have slight OCD when it comes to cleaning up after a call. I clean everything I touched and might have touched. From B/P cuffs to door handles to every inch of the gurney to the seats I sat in.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 14, 2011)

I keep getting Rick Rolled by a coworker of mine...this is war


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 14, 2011)

There are worse things than a Rick Roll!


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 14, 2011)

Handwashing, far better than freaking out over what gloves have touched what....


----------



## fast65 (Dec 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> There are worse things than a Rick Roll!



What is it?! It won't load on my iPhone 

I bet it's meat spin...


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 14, 2011)

It's Friday, Friday, gotta get down on Friday!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 14, 2011)

1 of my friends posted on Facebook saying that he got in a car accident 10 mins ago and got transported to the hospital and he almost died. 

I'm sorry but if you are updating your status 10 mins after your accident you didn't almost die.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> It's Friday, Friday, gotta get down on Friday!



I am so glad my phone did not open that :glare:


----------



## fast65 (Dec 14, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I am so glad my phone did not open that :glare:



You and me both


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 14, 2011)

firefite said:


> 1 of my friends posted on Facebook saying that he got in a car accident 10 mins ago and got transported to the hospital and he almost died.
> 
> I'm sorry but if you are updating your status 10 mins after your accident you didn't almost die.



...Graphic picture hither.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 14, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> ...Graphic picture hither.



Is it bad that I saw that and thought "That's a really great depiction of difference in the tibia and fibula!"?


----------



## exodus (Dec 14, 2011)

Just sent off an email to find out more information about a USDA home loan. From the looks of it, I may be able to get approved once I get my cards caught up.  Hopefully I get approved, a mortgage on a 100k home is much cheaper than the rent for this apartment.  And there's some nice houses in the desert for under 100k.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 14, 2011)

If I recall correctly, you (firefite) work for AMR? That's why I bought 'em, cause that's what AMR used during my ride along, but in Santa Clara County. Same thing... never had a problem with them except getting hot so I use a size larger than what fits me better.

I pretty much do the same thing as you too with cleaning the ambulance. I always wipe down the gurney, stethoscope, sphygmomanometer, handle bars of the gurney, door handle, etc.

I agree with usalsfyre though. This may sound lame, but I still wear gloves cause of Asch's phenomenon, lol.  As I was telling other people, I am tired of being labeled as a bad EMT, my company pays me to put gloves on, and other than wasting my companies money with them buying a bunch of gloves, I don't see it doing any harm to me or my patients. I still focus on hand washing and cleaning the stuff we use. Can't believe that we have some EMTs who won't touch a patient without gloves, but won't change the gurney sheet, and will touch the clipboard they touched with gloves after touching the patient, but they'll touch the clipboard without glove, and say things like "I don't know what I would do if I gave my family MRSA". Yoo wery smort EMT n noble, yoo thuper hewo.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 14, 2011)

Aprz said:


> I am tired of being labeled as a bad. EMT



If people are actually accusing you of that, I would guess its not just your glove use habits.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 14, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Whats your method. gloves off to push cart then glove back on to continue patient care?



Glove for blood and body fluid. Bare hands for the rest. You realize whatever was on that glove you put on the stretcher and whatever was on that stretcher was put on the patient, yeah?
Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Dec 14, 2011)

Aprz said:


> If I recall correctly, you (firefite) work for AMR? That's why I bought 'em, cause that's what AMR used during my ride along, but in Santa Clara County. Same thing... never had a problem with them except getting hot so I use a size larger than what fits me better.
> 
> I pretty much do the same thing as you too with cleaning the ambulance. I always wipe down the gurney, stethoscope, sphygmomanometer, handle bars of the gurney, door handle, etc.
> 
> I agree with usalsfyre though. This may sound lame, but I still wear gloves cause of Asch's phenomenon, lol.  As I was telling other people, I am tired of being labeled as a bad EMT, my company pays me to put gloves on, and other than wasting my companies money with them buying a bunch of gloves, I don't see it doing any harm to me or my patients. I still focus on hand washing and cleaning the stuff we use. Can't believe that we have some EMTs who won't touch a patient without gloves, but won't change the gurney sheet, and will touch the clipboard they touched with gloves after touching the patient, but they'll touch the clipboard without glove, and say things like "I don't know what I would do if I gave my family MRSA". Yoo wery smort EMT n noble, yoo thuper hewo.



If their family gets MRSA it probably wouldnt be from them considering the vast majority of the population has it on their skin right this very second.

I wonder how some people exist in the real world. Those people you just exchanged money with then touched your face right after are the same people who are your potential patients. We don't get our patients from some exiled sick island. They're the general population you mull around in every day. 

I wonder do these people wear gloves going to the grocery store

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 14, 2011)

exodus said:


> Just sent off an email to find out more information about a USDA home loan. From the looks of it, I may be able to get approved once I get my cards caught up.  Hopefully I get approved, a mortgage on a 100k home is much cheaper than the rent for this apartment.  And there's some nice houses in the desert for under 100k.



Buying my house with a USDA loan. I close on Friday. PM me if you need ANY info on the process.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 14, 2011)

NVRob said:


> BBG that's odd that you rip gloves on the lift into the unit. I've never had a problem with it. I can't remember the name of the gloves we use but I'll look tomorrow and get back to you. I've never had the problem you're talking about with our gloves.



I don't blow out gloves every time but often enough to make it an issue. I also tend to rip gloves when lifting people off the ground. It may be that since I'm generally the biggest guy on crew I tend to take more of the load during lifts.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 14, 2011)

Are you wearing too tight of a glove? I find that strange too, and I've used some :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty gloves!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> In the vast majority of situations? Yep, gloves on when dealing with the patient. Gloves aren't on until at the patient. Except for what is necessary for transfering the patient to the gurney, gloves off. Move patient over, sheet, seatbelts, gloves off, lift, move to ambulance, load...
> 
> Similarly, during the transport, gloves on for the exam, V/S, etc most of the time. Between those times, gloves off for going through the packet, starting paperwork, etc.
> 
> ...



I don't drive with gloves on but while driving I'm not inches from the patient and concerned that I might have to touch the patient for some reason. While you're pushing the cot it would seem to me there's always the potential that a change in patient status or even an accidentally cot tip might require patient contact. I just wouldn't be comfortable not having gloves on anytime there is a reasonable potential for patient contact. 

Beyond that,
I'm pretty sure if a sup saw me pushing the cot with no gloves on and a patient in it there would be hell to pay.  I do change gloves out more often then anyone I ride with. My hand washing borders on the compulsive, and included in my wipe-down after every transport are the cot handles, door handles and cabinet handles.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a phone interview tomorrow for a tissue procurement technician position.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Zipperelli (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm so tired of getting my butt kicked on COD: MW3 by little kids, its horrendous.


----------



## exodus (Dec 14, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Buying my house with a USDA loan. I close on Friday. PM me if you need ANY info on the process.



Just looked, my score is ~522. Minimum is 620, I got some work to do.


----------



## Outbac1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Well I've been vegatating for the last 6-7 months since my surgery. I'm now off all my meds (except an ASA) and I feel great. Until I stsrting hunting in Nov with long walks in the woods I didn't realize how bad I felt last year. I just thought I was out of shape. The Dr. now says I can go back to work. So I do a return to practice session tomorrow and back to work on Mon. 

 It is going to be strange going back to work. I was starting to like that trial retirement.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 14, 2011)

Zipperelli said:


> I'm so tired of getting my butt kicked on COD: MW3 by little kids, its horrendous.



Seconded. However, it's much better than Black Ops in that regard.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 14, 2011)

exodus said:


> Just looked, my score is ~522. Minimum is 620, I got some work to do.



Yaaay my credit score is higher than someone elses.. 

Not sure how.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm waiting for a call back from an embassy liaison police officer.  I had a really interesting conversation with him earlier.  Apparently every time the person that has been harassing me contacts "or purposefully interacts" with me (to quote the officer) after he has been told to not speak to me he is eligible for a two year prison sentence.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 14, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Are you wearing too tight of a glove? I find that strange too, and I've used some :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty gloves!



Nope I've tried going up and down a size. They tend to rip in the curve between my index finger and thumb. Maybe I've just got freaky hands.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 14, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Nope I've tried going up and down a size. They tend to rip in the curve between my index finger and thumb. Maybe I've just got freaky hands.



Can you palm a basketball?

And do you have man hands? 

Girly hands freak me out.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 14, 2011)

exodus said:


> Just looked, my score is ~522. Minimum is 620, I got some work to do.



Ouch. There's some good info on the suzi orman site on now to get a credit score up. Buddy of mine used it and in 6 months he got his score up high enough to get a mortgage.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 14, 2011)

Good luck Stephen!

You see, that is why I'm awesome at COD, because I've spent years of intense training to be the best!

On a side note, my FTO asked me this morning if I'm one of those marriage guys or domestic partnership guys...awkward.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 14, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Good luck Stephen!
> 
> You see, that is why I'm awesome at COD, because I've spent years of intense training to be the best!
> 
> On a side note, my FTO asked me this morning if I'm one of those marriage guys or domestic partnership guys...awkward.



What did you say? Lol


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 14, 2011)

fast65 said:


> On a side note, my FTO asked me this morning if I'm one of those marriage guys or domestic partnership guys...awkward.



Best response to that:  "It depends on why you're asking.":lol:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> What did you say? Lol




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-twUCEfzrDk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 14, 2011)

Just found out my nickname at work is Bobby Hill haha


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 14, 2011)

Why on earth is therapist spelled: The Rapist? :wacko:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 14, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Why on earth is therapist spelled: The Rapist? :wacko:



What happens behind closed doors stays behind the closed doors.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 14, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Why on earth is therapist spelled: The Rapist? :wacko:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrIpPqcln6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 14, 2011)

firefite said:


> What happens behind closed doors stays behind the closed doors.



....until it winds up on Youporn. :lol::lol:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> ....until it winds up on Youporn. :lol::lol:



I love that website!

Edit: I thought you said YouTube...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 14, 2011)

firefite said:


> I love that website!
> 
> Edit: I thought you said YouTube...



Oh God.....:glare:


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 14, 2011)

firefite said:


> I love that website!
> 
> Edit: I thought you said YouTube...




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-TA57L0kuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## saskvolunteer (Dec 14, 2011)

firefite said:


> I love that website!
> 
> Edit: I thought you said YouTube...



Hahahahahaha


----------



## fast65 (Dec 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> What did you say? Lol



We have a date next week


----------



## Anjel (Dec 14, 2011)

fast65 said:


> We have a date next week



Aww doogie lol


----------



## fast65 (Dec 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Aww doogie lol



Not really


----------



## Sasha (Dec 14, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Not really



Don't worry, being out of the closet is hip now.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Don't worry, being out of the closet is hip now.



Of course it is, because it promotes beastiality


----------



## Anjel (Dec 14, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Not really



fine i take my awww back


----------



## fast65 (Dec 14, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> fine i take my awww back



That hurts


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 14, 2011)

Trying to decide if I want to switch to FT from PRN. It would mean 7 days a week for the next 6 months between school and work but would also put me higher up on the list for a FT medic spot at the end of my program. Also, a full benefits package that PRN employees don't get...

Decisions decisions. 

What say ye?


----------



## Aprz (Dec 14, 2011)

For BBG, the gloves we use at work are Supreno EC reorder # SEC-375-S. S, M, L, or XL instead of S at the end for right size. They arethick purple nitrile gloves. Blue thin ones are tactile touch by McKesson 14-6980C for XL. Very thin.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 14, 2011)

I hate thick gloves. I can't feel veins for crap through them and end up tearing a finger tip off to find the vein for an IV site.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 14, 2011)

*Try carpal tunnel or C5-4 compression syndrome.*

Then you WISH you could tear off the finger.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 14, 2011)

*I Goggled images for "long spine board spider strap" and got this:*








That's as funny as googling "ONE MAN DRAG" and getting a pic of Mrs Doubtfire.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 14, 2011)

fast65 said:


> On a side note, my FTO asked me this morning if I'm one of those marriage guys or domestic partnership guys...awkward.



They're either hitting on you or wanna set you up with their chunky daughter.

You should hear some of the questions I hear as a nearly 40 single male flight attendant.

"uh soooo are you an Elizabeth Taylor fan?"
"so do you have a wi...boy...uhh ummm geeze never mind"
"never been married huh? Wow so is that cuz it's not legal yet or something?"

If you really wanna wind people up just tell em "yeah I have a ball and chain, their name is Pat". Then use gender neutral pronouns from there on out. I have no idea why but it drives people insane.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 14, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Trying to decide if I want to switch to FT from PRN. It would mean 7 days a week for the next 6 months between school and work but would also put me higher up on the list for a FT medic spot at the end of my program. Also, a full benefits package that PRN employees don't get...
> 
> Decisions decisions.
> 
> What say ye?



Without a doubt go for it! I did 7days a week my entire medic school; it's not always fun, but definitely doable. Especially if it helps put you in a FT medic spot when you're done!


----------



## Tigger (Dec 14, 2011)

Tomorrow is my first day starting IVs on people I don't know...makes me a little nervous. Happily I'm headed to a local hospital instead of an ambulance and I get to shadow an ER physician, so hopefully it'll be a day full of learning interesting things for once.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Dec 15, 2011)

So after being in the communications center for the past five years, which was only supposed to be two, I think I may finally be able to get out on the road on a truck. I have been trying for the last few years, even looking at going to another agency but for various reasons it just never worked out. Wish me luck!!


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 15, 2011)

*Yeah, I was supposed to be in the Alarm Room for six weeks*

and did ten months of rotating eight hour shifts...two days, three swings, four mids, three off; four swings, three mids, two off. Or something like that. Lost my circadian rhythm for good.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 15, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I hate thick gloves. I can't feel veins for crap through them and end up tearing a finger tip off to find the vein for an IV site.



If tear off tip might as well not wear a glove.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 15, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Without a doubt go for it! I did 7days a week my entire medic school; it's not always fun, but definitely doable. Especially if it helps put you in a FT medic spot when you're done!



I think I'm going to. My only real worry is in the case my internship needs to be extended is that I wouldn't have enough time to get it finished before my school is doing the practical exam. I don't plan on being extended though 



medic417 said:


> If tear off tip might as well not wear a glove.



Exactly, but I end up doing it all the time. Pointer finger on my right hand usually. That way it stays away from any blood.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 15, 2011)

*I had a guy...*

To palpate for an IV stick he would cut off the glove finger, pull a finger cot on, then don the glove over it. He said he tried a condom instead of a finger cot, but it was not narrow enough.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 15, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> They're either hitting on you or wanna set you up with their chunky daughter.
> 
> You should hear some of the questions I hear as a nearly 40 single male flight attendant.
> 
> ...



I have people trying to set me up with either their friend who is having trouble with her boyfriend, or with their gay cousin. It's tough being the closeted gay guy or the heart broken straight guy...somehow I'm so awesome that I pull off both roles.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 15, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I have people trying to set me up with either their friend who is having trouble with her boyfriend, or with their gay cousin. It's tough being the closeted gay guy or the heart broken straight guy...somehow I'm so awesome that I pull off both roles.



If you were a switch hitter you would own the field. Like superman on meth.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 15, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> If you were a switch hitter you would own the field. Like superman on meth.



I know, if only


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 15, 2011)

Small damn little lap dog bit the snot out of my hand, to amd some dumb :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: who out weighs it by 400 pounds tried to pick me up and Id be biting too.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 15, 2011)

Applied for 9-1-1 in the county I live in.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 15, 2011)

> Like superman on meth.




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FILhDuYWvO0[/youtube]


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 15, 2011)

The 3 hospitals that we transport patients to have the shortest bed delay time (if any) then any of the other 12 hospitals in our county. That is why I hate hate hate going out of our area for transports. I hate bed delay.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 15, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Small damn little lap dog bit the snot out of my hand, to amd some dumb :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: who out weighs it by 400 pounds tried to pick me up and Id be biting too.



I got attacked by a Chihuahua Monday. That b*tch had no fear. It flew up over the bed and leapt onto the stretcher. 

My partner put it eloquently. "there is a fine line between bravery and sheer stupidity and I think that little rat crossed it the minute it growled at something like 50x its size."

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 15, 2011)

Well that was interesting. Our instructor just had us take the drug test we took on the first day of class...needless to say some of my classmates are grumpy pandas.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 15, 2011)

firefite said:


> I hate bed delay.



Yea, me too.


Oh wait........h34r:


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I got attacked by a Chihuahua Monday. That b*tch had no fear. It flew up over the bed and leapt onto the stretcher.
> 
> My partner put it eloquently. "there is a fine line between bravery and sheer stupidity and I think that little rat crossed it the minute it growled at something like 50x its size."
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Chihuahuas give rats a bad name 

I prefer the term: Landshark


----------



## firetender (Dec 15, 2011)

CritterNurse said:


> Chihuahuas give rats a bad name
> 
> I prefer the term: Landshark


 
In ALL my years in EMS, the ONLY breed of dog that attacked me on calls -- and it was much more than once -- was the Chi-hua-hua!

I was once told that they were originally rats bred with terriers to make hairless taco meat.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 15, 2011)

One of the doctors at the local urgent care got to feel my wrath on the back half of a 36 hour shift. He called us code 3 response for an "ill" patient. The patient had a cough for 1 day and lungs were clear. We get on scene and no one was with the patient at all. We ask the doc why he called for a code 3 response and he said "we close in 5 mins and I want to get out on time".

The patient was at the urgent care for over 2 hours. I'm glad that I blocked the doctors car in when I parked the ambulance. He asked me to move it. I responded with "you called us code 3 which means the patient is in bad condition. Which means we don't have time to park the ambulance where you want". 

Then the doctor said "well then I'll move the ambulance then". "well doc, the doors are locked and that would be considered theft of a motor vehicle which the police would be called."

Making friends everyday.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I got attacked by a Chihuahua Monday. That b*tch had no fear. It flew up over the bed and leapt onto the stretcher.
> 
> My partner put it eloquently. "there is a fine line between bravery and sheer stupidity and I think that little rat crossed it the minute it growled at something like 50x its size."



We got called to a cardiac arrest on Monday, and found the patient DOS on the toilet, with her puppy, a little tiny terrier, growling at 5 fully grown men in dark uniforms.


We nicknamed the dog Bruiser.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 15, 2011)

firefite said:


> One of the doctors at the local urgent care got to feel my wrath on the back half of a 36 hour shift. He called us code 3 response for an "ill" patient. The patient had a cough for 1 day and lungs were clear. We get on scene and no one was with the patient at all. We ask the doc why he called for a code 3 response and he said "we close in 5 mins and I want to get out on time".
> 
> The patient was at the urgent care for over 2 hours. I'm glad that I blocked the doctors car in when I parked the ambulance. He asked me to move it. I responded with "you called us code 3 which means the patient is in bad condition. Which means we don't have time to park the ambulance where you want".
> 
> ...



I've had just the opposite, a doc at an urgent care calling a bls ift unit with a 30 minute ETA for a pt c/o 10/10 chest pain and shortness of breath with ST elevation on the 12 lead. He gave our dispatcher a chief of abdominal pain. The medics we upgraded to gave him hell.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 15, 2011)

I just beat my traffic ticket!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 15, 2011)

> I just beat my traffic ticket!



Did you get it on tape?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SW1ZDIXiuS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Just a couple of miles from here....and who says our city doesn't have a sense of humor?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 15, 2011)

firetender said:


> In ALL my years in EMS, the ONLY breed of dog that attacked me on calls -- and it was much more than once -- was the Chi-hua-hua!
> 
> I was once told that they were originally rats bred with terriers to make hairless taco meat.



The only police action shooting I actually witnessed was a .40 S&W to a Chihuahua that had bitten one of the deputies on scene.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 15, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Did you get it on tape?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]SW1ZDIXiuS4[/YOUTUBE]




ROFL.

But... thank you officers who fail to properly fill out traffic tickets. I owe you a beer.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 15, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> The only police action shooting I actually witnessed was a .40 S&W to a Chihuahua that had bitten one of the deputies on scene.



Was there anything left of the chihuahua?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 15, 2011)

firefite said:


> Was there anything left of the chihuahua?


Yeah, we pissed off the ED by calling it in as a trauma alert.  I figured it was the closest thing to a pediatric trauma our student was likely to see.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 15, 2011)

My grandma kicked me oit of her kitchen after attempting to make christmas cookies :-(


----------



## Anjel (Dec 15, 2011)

Poor sebastian.

He never had a chance.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 15, 2011)

There was a trauma....

Cspine!


----------



## Sasha (Dec 15, 2011)

You are too effing adorable.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 15, 2011)

Remind me to never eat any cookies you offer me


----------



## Anjel (Dec 15, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Remind me to never eat any cookies you offer me



I was trying to make them for BBG :-(

my cookies dont bring all the boys to the yard :-(


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 15, 2011)

Just found out I've got a prescheduled CCT first thing in the morning.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I was trying to make them for BBG :-(
> 
> my cookies dont bring all the boys to the yard :-(



Lol I'm honored. Luckily for u I will eat nearly anything that is even vaguely cookie like. This also applies to cupcakes and beer.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 15, 2011)

Sitting on the other side of the desk tonight, my dad came into the hospital with chest pain yesterday and had a crappy cath this afternoon.  4 vessel bypass surgery tonight.  

This makes the juice fast I was trying to do look all the more appetizing.  Need to get my risk factors down.  He is only 56 and had totally clean vessels just 3wanted years ago when he had another scare.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 15, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Sitting on the other side of the desk tonight, my dad came into the hospital with chest pain yesterday and had a crappy cath this afternoon.  4 vessel bypass surgery tonight.
> 
> This makes the juice fast I was trying to do look all the more appetizing.  Need to get my risk factors down.  He is only 56 and had totally clean vessels just 3wanted years ago when he had another scare.



Hope everything goes well, your family is in our thoughts.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 15, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Sitting on the other side of the desk tonight, my dad came into the hospital with chest pain yesterday and had a crappy cath this afternoon.  4 vessel bypass surgery tonight.
> 
> This makes the juice fast I was trying to do look all the more appetizing.  Need to get my risk factors down.  He is only 56 and had totally clean vessels just 3wanted years ago when he had another scare.



You've had a rough year  not sure about the juice fast thing but reducing your risk factors is always a good idea.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Poor sebastian.
> 
> He never had a chance.



Looks like some of the folks in my research database (charred).


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Back to using my old laptop,which heats up to roughly the temperature of the bottom of the space shuttle.  This thing has not been on for like three years.  I started updating it at 7:30.  It's still not done. LOL


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 15, 2011)

*USAF, watch out for vacating mice.*

Anjel, I love your quote. So very very true.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 15, 2011)

> USAF, watch out for vacating mice.



Hahahaha....nicely played.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 15, 2011)

*Pun unintended but I let it ride.*

I have to lay off posting for a while, I'm playing "blackout" with the home page. OOPS, there I did it again...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 15, 2011)

Advice for drug seekers from an "ER Physician." I don't know if the author is truly a physician but it still made me laugh. Yes it's a link to craiglist. Not an add, just an essay. 

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sfo/301345524.html


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 16, 2011)

I am surprised I didnt get an infraction from my last post in the intubation thread. *thanks moderators*. I tried to restrain myself but he crossed so many lines.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 16, 2011)

anyone down for a chat sesh?


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 16, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> You've had a rough year  not sure about the juice fast thing but reducing your risk factors is always a good idea.



I keep waiting for 2011 to be over.

He's out of the or, got 3 got shiny new heart vessels, and is bleeding quite a bit (they had given him Plavix at the community hospital before he was transferred to the university hospital).

Long night of watching chest tubes.


----------



## firetender (Dec 16, 2011)

*Blessings and prayers*

abckidsmom

It's a day at a time sometimes. Sometimes one minute. But time passes and healing happens. Your dad's lucky to have you as much as you are lucky to have him.

The book's not closed.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 16, 2011)

asckidsmom I hope everything turns out ok  

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 16, 2011)

NVRob said:


> anyone down for a chat sesh?



I would love to, but I'm 10... make that 9 posts shy. I'll get there eventually ^_^


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 16, 2011)

CritterNurse said:


> I would love to, but I'm 10... make that 9 posts shy. I'll get there eventually ^_^



Slow and steady


----------



## Tigger (Dec 16, 2011)

It took my 13 hours to get seven successful IV starts today...I am zonked after being on my feet that long. Oh well, it was nice to spend some time in the ER again.


----------



## Niccigsu (Dec 16, 2011)

OMG! I kicked butt on my medical emergencies final (94 go me) Next is trauma emergencies and then off to national registry in April, and then again in August. AEMT here I come!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 16, 2011)

Holy cow! 6 transports, one crash card, and a disregard in 5 hours. I'm wiped out. :wacko:


----------



## fast65 (Dec 16, 2011)

I was so bored on my night off that I tagged along on a 3 hour transfer with the crew I was having dinner with...pathetic much?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 16, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I was so bored on my night off that I tagged along on a 3 hour transfer with the crew I was having dinner with...pathetic much?



No of course not honey....you're special *pats head*


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 16, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I was so bored on my night off that I tagged along on a 3 hour transfer with the crew I was having dinner with...pathetic much?



You sir officially have no life. That's ok though, I don't either. 7 days a week in either a Paramedic Student or an Intermediate uniform has become my life for the next couple of weeks and possibly the next 6 months.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm working the start of my regular tour today, after 3 days of OT shifts... I close on my new house this afternoon... I have to move over the next 2 weeks... And I'm wiped out. 

I think I need a vacation.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 16, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I was so bored on my night off that I tagged along on a 3 hour transfer with the crew I was having dinner with...pathetic much?



You're too young to be that bored.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 16, 2011)

Me: Ive got the magic touch.

Partner: well i had the magic touch a few minutes ago with the crank.

Me: We are full of magical touches today.

Both of us: .....No


----------



## fast65 (Dec 16, 2011)

It is rather sad how little I have to do...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 16, 2011)

Its soo weird to think that on this date last year I was graduating the EMT program. So weird to see how far I have come in a year. So weird to be sitting on the stage as an instructor and not a student.

Last year I was looking up on the stage and thanking the instructors for how much they taught me. Now I'm going to be having students do that to me. There are only 2 students in the class younger then me. It's an unreal feeling when you have people decades older then you thanking you for what you taught them :unsure:


----------



## Aprz (Dec 16, 2011)

So tired; need sleep.


----------



## exodus (Dec 16, 2011)

My new favorite post spot in palm springs. 

To the north: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





To the east:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




South east: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




South:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.810589,-116.550695


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 16, 2011)

Purdy.... and I love pictures of storm like weather in So. Cal.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 16, 2011)

*So now your boss knows where you coop up?*

Yeah, and the desert smells so cool after it rains.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 17, 2011)

exodus said:


> My new favorite post spot in palm springs.
> 
> To the north:
> 
> ...



Nice, set up a couple lawn chairs on the roof of the truck and enjoy the view.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 17, 2011)

Is it odd that I'm having an enjoyable evening sitting in bed next to Kat (who is sound asleep) looking at spec sheets for various permutations of polycarbonate trying to figure out which one to choose as the material for the windows in the aircraft I'm designing?


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 17, 2011)

*at 00:30hrs? Naw, basic old married couple routine.*

Make those windows at least six inches thick to deflect birds, terrorists, and Texas fashion models.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 17, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Is it odd that I'm having an enjoyable evening sitting in bed next to Kat (who is sound asleep) looking at spec sheets for various permutations of polycarbonate trying to figure out which one to choose as the material for the windows in the aircraft I'm designing?



Not at all. *serious face*


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 17, 2011)

B.S. = Well.....you know what it stands for.
M.S = More of the Same
PhD = Piled High and Deep

Ha ha ha!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 17, 2011)

> Make those windows at least six inches thick to deflect birds, terrorists, and Texas fashion models.



I'm not so worried about terrorists since it's a small (relatively speaking) aircraft.  The 3/4" polycarbonate canopy of the F-22 can stop a 4 lb bird at 350 kts relative velocity.  Ours will probably be a thicker than that since we're going to be flying a lot lower and therefore likely to encounter bigger birds.


----------



## Smash (Dec 17, 2011)

Right, hoping for a quieter night than last night.  In the first 7 hours of my 14 hour shift I had run 12 calls.  Grandma with ventricular standstill, young guy unconscious post assault, another one allegedly fallen from 4th story window (but probably just assaulted as well) infero-lateral STEMI with pulmonary edema and miscallaneous drunken halfwits (none of whom went ot hospital)
I actually fell asleep in my car in the garage when I got home.
It can't be good for the poor old body.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 17, 2011)

Damn. I bought a house last night.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 17, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Damn. I bought a house last night.



Is there a like button somewhere around here?


----------



## fast65 (Dec 17, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Damn. I bought a house last night.



Congrats!!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't know whether I should be excited or just curl up in a ball. There is a ton of work to do. :/


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 17, 2011)

So... doing my driver training with the new agency.  My driver trainer said I was not allowed to sleep at posts because I "haven't earned that privilege yet" and wont until after I get cleared, and instead have to study the Mapsco / do the homework packet instead.


Sorry, after 3 years in EMS, I sure earned the privilege to realize you sleep when you can, especially when on a busy truck, in a busy system, on a 16 hour shift.  I'm an employee with several years experience, not a student trying to get his patch.





And even then, I encouraged students on my truck to relax when they could.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 17, 2011)

Reading Dubins book.

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 17, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Reading Dubins book.
> 
> Absolutely amazing.



It's certainly a decent primer on EKGs... Dunno about "amazing" though.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 17, 2011)

I'M GONNA PUNCH MY PARTNER IN THE EFFING KIDNEY. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'M GONNA PUNCH MY PARTNER IN THE EFFING KIDNEY.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




Just say you're checking for tenderness at the costovertebral angle because he might have a kidney infection (pylonephritis).


----------



## exodus (Dec 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'M GONNA PUNCH MY PARTNER IN THE EFFING KIDNEY.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Ahaha. What did he do?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.822654,-116.520339


----------



## Anjel (Dec 17, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> It's certainly a decent primer on EKGs... Dunno about "amazing" though.



Dont burst my bubble. Lol

I am having a lot of ah-ha moments.

And I am actually understanding what I.am reading


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 17, 2011)

That's why Dubin is great. It helps with comprehension... It was a huge help for me, too.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 17, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Damn. I bought a house last night.


 
Now I have heard some weird "I was drunk last night and I ______________." But this about tops them all. :rofl:


----------



## Nervegas (Dec 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'M GONNA PUNCH MY PARTNER IN THE EFFING KIDNEY.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



My partner said he wanted to stab a rather annoying pt in the jugular with a mcdonalds straw the other day, after the call of course, and I have to say I was rofling in the drivers seat.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 17, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Now I have heard some weird "I was drunk last night and I ______________." But this about tops them all. :rofl:



After I signed all the papers, I considered getting drunk.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 17, 2011)

And that makes two times this week that I've corrected my FTO on our protocols...really?


----------



## exodus (Dec 17, 2011)

My partner hates nursing home / er calls and I said I loves them so he offered to let me do them and he'll take all the 5150s. Yesterday we had 3 er calls and 2 so far today.  All decent too. 2 aloc's ( one due to sepsis), a swollen scrotum, bleeding shunt, and a hip fx. I love it lol


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.776198,-116.354572


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 17, 2011)

http://tinyurl.com/cm63hko

You're welcome...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 17, 2011)

LMAO. The manager of our ambulance company sent out an email with a JibJab sendables in it. It was christmas themed and included all of our supervisors faces put on animated bodies and singing. Priceless :rofl:


----------



## Sasha (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know she has scabies before we went in the room. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 17, 2011)

Remember to spay and neuter your scabies.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 17, 2011)

Slap me with your scabies hand again and see what happens!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Dec 17, 2011)

Good lord, the last time I had this much disdain or someone, it was myself. I'm going to punch my FTO in the face.

On the upside, the hot ER tech is working tonight.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 17, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Good lord, the last time I had this much disdain or someone, it was myself. I'm going to punch my FTO in the face.
> 
> On the upside, the hot ER tech is working tonight.



Did you get his number??


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 17, 2011)

Good partner today. He's a medic student halfway through. Already has a decent understanding, is very inquisitive, and is absorbing everything like a sponge. Refreshing change from recent partners


----------



## fast65 (Dec 17, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Did you get his number??



No, I don't think he'd like me


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 17, 2011)

When did this city become so violent? Interesting for me from an educational standpoint, sketchy working environment though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 17, 2011)

Man, I am getting killed at work today. CHFers, overdose, a 11 year old with spinal trauma and the usual chest painers...


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 17, 2011)

*How about scenarios with House MD on EMTLIFE?*


What is his moniker?
What is his avatar? Would it be Hugh Laurie?
Would he use "Chat" a lot?
Would he get Sasha's home number?
Would he fix up his oncologist buddy with Luno?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 17, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> What is his moniker?
> What is his avatar? Would it be Hugh Laurie?
> Would he use "Chat" a lot?
> Would he get Sasha's home number?
> Would he fix up his oncologist buddy with Luno?



Love it.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 17, 2011)

> What is his avatar? Would it be Hugh Laurie?



No, he'd have a picture of me.


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 17, 2011)

I just took a look at the first page of this thread and discovered its just over 3 years old. Wow.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 17, 2011)

CritterNurse said:


> I just took a look at the first page of this thread and discovered its just over 3 years old. Wow.



And that is Paramedic math


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 18, 2011)

*22,722 hits too.*

Can we take out ad space on this thread, and sublet it?


----------



## foxfire (Dec 18, 2011)

I must have sucker stamped on my forehead or something. found a cat along a country road and it looks pretty banged up. Big gash on head, nice road rash above left eye and a possible broken pelvis. found it less than twelve hours ago and already have a name for it and plans to keep him if we can't find a original owner. well, I should say that my class  helped in naming him.  they named him Christmas.


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 18, 2011)

And that is why we recommend microchipping dogs, cats, and birds, even if they're just 'indoor' pets, because they can escape. I've been told that an estimated 33% of all pets get lost at some point in their lives. 90% of unmicrochipped pets are never found.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 18, 2011)

CritterNurse said:


> And that is why we recommend microchipping dogs, cats, and birds, even if they're just 'indoor' pets, because they can escape. I've been told that an estimated 33% of all pets get lost at some point in their lives. 90% of unmicrochipped pets are never found.



How many of the microchipped pets get found and returned? Only 1 of our pets is microchipped.


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 18, 2011)

Animal control, animal shelters, and vet offices have universal scanners. The standard procedure in any place I've visited or worked at is to scan any stray that is brought in, or new patients to look for a chip. If a chip is found, and the owner had registered the chip, it is a simple matter of calling a toll-free number to get the owner's contact information. 

I'm afraid I don't have stats for returned pets with microchips, but I have seen many happy reunions from a "stray" or a pet that was found hit by car that was chipped. I've only seen one non-chipped pet get reunited with his family.

Of course if the owner doesn't register the chip and keep their file updated, the chip is almost as useless as no chip at all.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 18, 2011)

*HOw many "lost" pets are "rescued" or stolen?*

And, I have thought it would be funny to scan dead predators and any scat they leave around for the chips. Well, not that funny, I guess. We had a cat who wold go to the park across the street and visit people. She disappeared twice for a week each and retuned with traces of a cheap collar around her neck.


----------



## foxfire (Dec 18, 2011)

CritterNurse said:


> And that is why we recommend microchipping dogs, cats, and birds, even if they're just 'indoor' pets, because they can escape. I've been told that an estimated 33% of all pets get lost at some point in their lives. 90% of unmicrochipped pets are never found.



I like the idea of micro chipping,  most of our cats were dumped at the end of our drive way.  And it is not uncommon to have animals dumped out in the country come fall/winter time. Gets me on the soapbox everytime.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 18, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> And, I have thought it would be funny to scan dead predators and any scat they leave around for the chips. Well, not that funny, I guess.





You're a sick :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:.  I'm proud to call you my friend.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 18, 2011)

Left the hospitals O2 on for a second while switching over the patients neb. Nurse comes in and sees it on and not connected, at which point she says "O2 doesn't grow on trees you know!" At which point I proceeded to give the nurse a lesson in photosynthesis.... :rofl:


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 18, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Left the hospitals O2 on for a second while switching over the patients neb. Nurse comes in and sees it on and not connected, at which point she says "O2 doesn't grow on trees you know!" At which point I proceeded to give the nurse a lesson in photosynthesis.... :rofl:



That, ladies and gentleman, that's funny.

Are y'all seeing an increase in hospital cost-cutting to the point of insanity? We've got one facility that wants us to roll the patient off the draw sheet after we move them to our cot.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 18, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Left the hospitals O2 on for a second while switching over the patients neb. Nurse comes in and sees it on and not connected, at which point she says "O2 doesn't grow on trees you know!" At which point I proceeded to give the nurse a lesson in photosynthesis.... :rofl:



That's awesome


----------



## Sasha (Dec 18, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> That, ladies and gentleman, that's funny.
> 
> Are y'all seeing an increase in hospital cost-cutting to the point of insanity? We've got one facility that wants us to roll the patient off the draw sheet after we move them to our cot.



We will literally be fired for taking linens from certain hospitals. It's insane. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Dec 18, 2011)

One hospital we go to on the second floor doesnt let us take their sheets.

The other floors are just like hurry and get them out of here.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> We will literally be fired for taking linens from certain hospitals. It's insane.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



We have contracts with the hospitals in our response area (3 hospitals) to use their sheets. When we go to any of the other 15 hospitals in our county they accuse us of stealing their sheets because we normally have 4 extra on the back of the gurney.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 18, 2011)

It wouldn't piss me off so bad if the sheets they got a case of the redass over more often than not didn't have a different hospital systems logo on them.

I LOVE for profit hospital chains.


----------



## truetiger (Dec 18, 2011)

We have our own sheets...however if we use it as a draw sheet and it stays under the patient, I take one of theirs.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 18, 2011)

Today I have used a KED, a blackboard, and a traction splint. Yeah buddy. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## FourLoko (Dec 18, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> That, ladies and gentleman, that's funny.
> 
> Are y'all seeing an increase in hospital cost-cutting to the point of insanity? We've got one facility that wants us to roll the patient off the draw sheet after we move them to our cot.



We are supposed to be Terminated if we take ANY linens from a certain hospital. We are supposed to use our own "mega mover" It's great fun and patients who can hardly breathe deserve a workout right?


----------



## medic417 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Today I have used a KED, a *blackboard*, and a traction splint. Yeah buddy.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



We don't have *blackboards* on our ambulances.:sad:


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 18, 2011)

medic417 said:


> We don't have *blackboards* on our ambulances.:sad:



We can use our walls as dry-erase boards


----------



## medic417 (Dec 18, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> We can use our walls as dry-erase boards



I just write on the patient.h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Just had a guy drive up to us as we are posting and asks if we know where he could "find a date". "Well sir there is normally a woman looking for dates 2 blocks up standing on the corner."


----------



## Sasha (Dec 18, 2011)

I got to show my student dolls eyes!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I got to show my student dolls eyes!
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



While your cute are you sure your a doll?:unsure:


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Today I have used a KED, a blackboard, and a traction splint. Yeah buddy.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



What the heck kind of IFTs are you doing?!

I used backboards several times, but never a KED or traction doing transfers...


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 18, 2011)

*Mea culpa*

The oversized nun was over the top. Guess I was lighting the candle with a blowtorch, eh? Sorry for adding to the hoohah.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> What the heck kind of IFTs are you doing?!
> 
> I used backboards several times, but never a KED or traction doing transfers...



I want to say one of our trucks had a mid-shaft femur a couple of weeks back from a SNF...


----------



## Sasha (Dec 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> What the heck kind of IFTs are you doing?!
> 
> I used backboards several times, but never a KED or traction doing transfers...



We witnessed an accident and stayed to help because they had multiple patients and one was a trauma alert. Did not transport. We had student hold X-spine and broke out the KED and blackboard. It was aweeeesome.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Dec 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> We witnessed an accident and stayed to help because they had multiple patients and one was a trauma alert. Did not transport. We had student hold X-spine and broke out the KED and blackboard. It was aweeeesome.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Wow x spine and blackboarding.

Must of been extreme.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Wow x spine and blackboarding.
> 
> Must of been extreme.



Maybe it will air right after x-games on espn.:unsure:


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Wow x spine and blackboarding.
> 
> Must of been extreme.



These guys pioneered it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FO2Abp0FbA0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Sasha (Dec 18, 2011)

Don't make fun of my typo. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Don't make fun of my typo.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



We love you even if you are not perfect.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> We witnessed an accident and stayed to help because they had multiple patients and one was a trauma alert. Did not transport. We had student hold X-spine and broke out the KED and blackboard. It was aweeeesome.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Car accidents suck! Soooo much paperwork for nothing 95% of the time. That's pretty sweet though, I've never used a KED in the field. Was it a trauma alert by injury or physiology?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Dispatch: "Respond code 3 for a human bite". 
Unit: "copy. Can you repeat the nature of the call?"
dispatch: "the patient is tied to a bed and someone else bit the patient"
Unit: "kinky. Copy, show us in route"


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Today I have used a KED, a blackboard, and a traction splint. Yeah buddy.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Fancy! Only used the KED on adults a few times but use it all the time on small children and toddlers. It's like a little papoose, suckers go right to sleep.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 18, 2011)

Love the KED. Especialy when the fire department is being pissy and asking when they can clear.  Here's a hint... If you ask me if you can leave the scene when I'm still in the car assessing a patient, you can assume you're going to be KEDing a patient.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sending MDT messages back and forth with the wife to ask if the dogs were fed and what needed to be done around the house tonight. My life is that sad sometimes.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I got to show my student dolls eyes!
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Please tell me you didn't do that on a trauma patient who hadn't had their c-spine cleared.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 18, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Please tell me you didn't do that on a trauma patient who hadn't had their c-spine cleared.



Umm whats dolls eyes?


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 18, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Sending MDT messages back and forth with the wife to ask if the dogs were fed and what needed to be done around the house tonight. My life is that sad sometimes.



Most of us just have to settle for text messages as the Borg hasn't thoughtfully provided us with a multi-million dollar communication system to do things like this on .


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 18, 2011)

You move the patient's head back and forth and see whether the eyes track or not.  More accurately called the oculocephalic reflex.  In a patient who is comatose, a test of the vestibulo-ocular reflex can be performed by turning the head to one side. If the brainstem is intact, the eyes will move away from the direction of turning (as if still looking at the examiner rather than fixed straight ahead). Having "doll's eyes" is a sign that the brainstem is still functioning.  

http://library.med.utah.edu/neurologicexam/html/cranialnerve_abnormal.html#13

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_R0LcPnZ_w&feature=related


----------



## Sasha (Dec 18, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Please tell me you didn't do that on a trauma patient who hadn't had their c-spine cleared.



Hospice patient en route to hospice facility. 

She had a very educational day. I don't have a lot to teach, but loving teaching the bits and pieces I know.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 18, 2011)

> Hospice patient en route to hospice facility.



OK.....I just figured I would check since you went from mentioning doll's eyes to a critical trauma. LOL


----------



## Sasha (Dec 18, 2011)

We were busy bees today. Lots of calls. Student also got to do a radio report and did FABULOUS.

I am such an amazing preceptor.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 18, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Most of us just have to settle for text messages as the Borg hasn't thoughtfully provided us with a multi-million dollar communication system to do things like this on .



I did almost send text messages. The MDT was more convenient. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Anjel (Dec 19, 2011)

Just took a shower and realized that someone changed the shower head. And it wasnt me or my roomate.

Interesting lol


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 19, 2011)

Stalkers!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 19, 2011)

Just to make sure I am understanfing correctly....

The sympathetic and parasympathetic systems in the heart kind of keep each other in check? 

Regulating the pacing, conduction, and contraction? 

One increases as the other decreases?


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 19, 2011)

Switched shifts to get a different driver trainer.   Feel like a douche stating our personalities didn't match, but there's only so much pissiness you can take in a 16 hour shift for a month...






Anjel1030 said:


> Just to make sure I am understanfing correctly....
> 
> The sympathetic and parasympathetic systems in the heart kind of keep each other in check?
> 
> ...



Essentially, yes.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 19, 2011)

And to add on to that, after I can't edit:

Both are always active, one just influences slightly more than the other to get the body's desired effect.


Simply put, one can be 51% while the other 49%.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 19, 2011)

Linuss said:


> And to add on to that, after I can't edit:
> 
> Both are always active, one just influences slightly more than the other to get the body's desired effect.
> 
> ...



Got it....thanks. It's all starting to piece together.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 19, 2011)

Just wait till you get to that "Ah ha" moment in medic school...


----------



## Anjel (Dec 19, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Just wait till you get to that "Ah ha" moment in medic school...



Lol I'm pumped. 15 more days till I start.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 19, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Just to make sure I am understanfing correctly....
> 
> The sympathetic and parasympathetic systems in the heart kind of keep each other in check?
> 
> ...



Basically think of this:

Sympathetic is like the throttle. Parasympathetic is like brakes. 


Kind of.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 19, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Lol I'm pumped. 15 more days till I start.



Sweet! Where are you taking it?


----------



## Aprz (Dec 19, 2011)

Everybody is going to Paramedic school before me.


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 19, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Everybody is going to Paramedic school before me.



I'm sure you'll be going to paramedic school before me. I'm actually not sure if I want to go that far. Been toying with the idea of going to Intermediate, but still not completely sure I want to go.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 19, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Just took a shower and realized that someone changed the shower head. And it wasnt me or my roomate.
> 
> Interesting lol



Check it for a camera!


----------



## ARose (Dec 19, 2011)

I did jack effin diddly today. And it was AWESOME.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 19, 2011)

Waiting for usaf to get done with a job interview. I need a nap!


----------



## medic417 (Dec 19, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Waiting for usaf to get done with a job interview. I need a nap!



You don't need him to take a nap.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 19, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Sweet! Where are you taking it?



McLaren Hospital. It's in Flint, MI

I have heard good things, and all the teachers are more than just IC's. They all have at least bachelors degrees.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 19, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Check it for a camera!



Oo good point. I am a little creeped out.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 19, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Oo good point. I am a little creeped out.



If you do find a camera don't disconect I'll fly in and use your shower. It's about time for my monthly back shaving  that'll teach em. Then you can find out who did it by following the horrified screams to the pervs house.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 19, 2011)

We were there to pick up a patient. Ended up helping nurses two rooms down get a hefty patient up from the floor and in to bed.

If there is one thing us ifters are good at its moving patients. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 19, 2011)

Real CCT calls are awesome, but supervisors never seem to understand why it takes an hour and a half to move someone a couple of miles.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, I didn't think it was possible, but my FTO has made me absolutely hate going to work...as well as second guess whether or not I even want to continue working here.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 19, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Well, I didn't think it was possible, but my FTO has made me absolutely hate going to work...as well as second guess whether or not I even want to continue working here.


<bad joke>They've done their job!</bad joke>

Sorry to hear. Hopefully once you're done with your FTO time, your job will be a lot more enjoyable. I know at the company I work for there, are some people that make work miserable for me, and there are other people that are such awesome partners that I am kind of sad the shift is ending. Hang in there.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 19, 2011)

Aprz said:


> <bad joke>They've done their job!</bad joke>
> 
> Sorry to hear. Hopefully once you're done with your FTO time, your job will be a lot more enjoyable. I know at the company I work for there, are some people that make work miserable for me, and there are other people that are such awesome partners that I am kind of sad the shift is ending. Hang in there.



It's not that I can't handle someone being a **** to me, it's that after correcting HIM twice on our protocols this week, he's still talking :censored::censored::censored::censored: to other supervisors about me. I equate working with him to Linuss working with his driving trainer.

Edit: forgot to add the "him" in the first sentence.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 19, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Basically think of this:
> 
> Sympathetic is like the throttle. Parasympathetic is like brakes.
> 
> ...



Sympathetic is the "breed and feed" system. 

Parasympathetic is "rest and digest"

I always thought of the sympathetic as "sorry, I've gotta run!"

Just my way to remember 'em.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok one more question I promise.

Can someone live awhile without their SA node working? If one of the other back up pacers take over, is that person ok? or are they in trouble?


----------



## Aprz (Dec 19, 2011)

Too many things to remember about the SNS and PNS, lol.

*Edit:* Yes, they can live without their SA node not working. An example is controlled afib. If their heart becomes too fast, too slow, or too irregular then they may require a pacemaker or ICD.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 19, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Sympathetic is the "breed and feed" system.
> 
> Parasympathetic is "rest and digest"
> 
> ...



Technically, breeding from the male standpoint requires both sympathetic and parasympathetics. "Point and shoot."


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 19, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Just to make sure I am understanfing correctly....
> 
> The sympathetic and parasympathetic systems in the heart kind of keep each other in check?
> 
> ...



Sort of.  Remember it by "fight or flight" (sympathetic) and "feed or breed" (parasympathetic).  They both have up regulatory and down regulatory effects but just on different things.



> Sympathetic is the "breed and feed" system.
> 
> Parasympathetic is "rest and digest"



You have that mixed up.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 19, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Too many things to remember about the SNS and PNS, lol.


Only if one's brain operates on the "penguins on an iceflow" method. 




> *Edit:* Yes, they can live without their SA node not working. An example is controlled afib. If their heart becomes too fast, too slow, or too irregular then they may require a pacemaker or ICD.



Except that in atrial fibrillation the SA node is often working but it is simply being overridden by the alternate mechanism of the fibrillation.



> Can someone live awhile without their SA node working? If one of the other back up pacers take over, is that person ok? or are they in trouble?



It depends on how well the electrical signals are converted into mechanical function.  For the most part, atrial and junctional rhythms tend to be relatively stable and people can function reasonably well (assuming all other factors being good) where as ventricular rhythms tend to have a higher rate of morbidity associated with them.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 19, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Well, I didn't think it was possible, but my FTO has made me absolutely hate going to work...as well as second guess whether or not I even want to continue working here.



Ta-da.  I had the same exact thing going on.  I switched shifts today to get a different one.  Hopefully that fixes it, because I really like the company and most of the employees thus far, but seem to get stuck with the people I can't click with.  First it was my FTO with medicine I disagreed with, and then it was the driver trainer with all their drama that caused sour moods for 16 hour shifts.   I want to make it through, get cleared, and get my own truck again.


It's funny... seeing the other peoples FTOs and they seem nice and cool, and they enjoy being on their FTOs truck.  I just keep getting the ones I don't meld with.  When I was at my last agency, I got 2 great ones.  Granted I know you won't like everyone you work with... but I don't want someone I don't like being the one in charge of my career.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 19, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> You have that mixed up.




Not really mixed up... just half right. 

SNS: Fight or flight.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 19, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Not really mixed up... just half right.


Tomato, tow-mah-toe.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 19, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Ta-da.  I had the same exact thing going on.  I switched shifts today to get a different one.  Hopefully that fixes it, because I really like the company and most of the employees thus far, but seem to get stuck with the people I can't click with.  First it was my FTO with medicine I disagreed with, and then it was the driver trainer with all their drama that caused sour moods for 16 hour shifts.   I want to make it through, get cleared, and get my own truck again.
> 
> 
> It's funny... seeing the other peoples FTOs and they seem nice and cool, and they enjoy being on their FTOs truck.  I just keep getting the ones I don't meld with.  When I was at my last agency, I got 2 great ones.  Granted I know you won't like everyone you work with... but I don't want someone I don't like being the one in charge of my career.



Oh, my first FTO's were awesome, but spending 24 hours with this guy is like getting a prostate exam from a leper. 

I'm supposed to be out by Christmas, but who knows.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 19, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Oh, my first FTO's were awesome, but spending 24 hours with this guy is like getting a prostate exam from a leper.



That's an interesting visual.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 19, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> That's an interesting visual.



You're welcome


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 19, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Oh, my first FTO's were awesome, but spending 24 hours with this guy is like getting a prostate exam from a leper.
> 
> I'm supposed to be out by Christmas, but who knows.



Could be worse, could be giving a prostate exam *to a leper.*


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 19, 2011)

fast65 said:


> It's not that I can't handle someone being a **** to me, it's that after correcting HIM twice on our protocols this week, he's still talking :censored::censored::censored::censored: to other supervisors about me. I equate working with him to Linuss working with his driving trainer.
> 
> Edit: forgot to add the "him" in the first sentence.



You've corrected someone who's at least nominally your superior twice and he's talking smack about you? Imagine that lol you young people crack me up.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 19, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> You've corrected someone who's at least nominally your superior twice and he's talking smack about you? Imagine that lol you young people crack me up.



In my defense, both times it was in response to a question he asked me...I mean if you're going to quiz me, at least know the answer to the question.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 19, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> You've corrected someone who's at least nominally your superior twice and he's talking smack about you? Imagine that lol you young people crack me up.



My FTO had been a medic for 34 years.  He thought any patient who said 'chest pain' should get nitro.  I didn't.



Experience matters, however, it doesn't mean you're always right, or even sometimes right.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 19, 2011)

Linuss said:


> My FTO had been a medic for 34 years.  He thought any patient who said 'chest pain' should get nitro.  I didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Experience matters, however, it doesn't mean you're always right, or even sometimes right.



In my admittedly limited experience with FTO's, experience seems to rarely be a job qualification.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 19, 2011)

Linuss said:


> My FTO had been a medic for 34 years.  He thought any patient who said 'chest pain' should get nitro.  I didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Experience matters, however, it doesn't mean you're always right, or even sometimes right.



Mine lectured me about how it's not our job to try to manage someone's pain...


----------



## exodus (Dec 19, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Mine lectured me about how it's not our job to try to manage someone's pain...




Isn't that one of the founding ideas of EMS? As well as 90% of our calls? "something hurts?"  If it wasn't our job to manage pain, they wouldn't give us the drug.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 19, 2011)

Best run ever.
Sent to meet the police, possible DOA at a local nursing home. Engine on scene disregarded us as we were pulling up. Apparently a local transport service had seen two people dump 'something, possibly a body' into a dumpster and they called 911. It was a rolled up carpet.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 19, 2011)

exodus said:


> Isn't that one of the founding ideas of EMS? As well as 90% of our calls? "something hurts?"  If it wasn't our job to manage pain, they wouldn't give us the drug.



Yeah, but we're talking about a medic that doesn't even do a 12-lead on someone who's diaphoretic and complaining of chest pain. I have zero respect for this man as a "provider". I mean I know I am by no means an amazing paramedic, but I at least put forth an effort.


----------



## cynikalkat (Dec 19, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Best run ever.
> Sent to meet the police, possible DOA at a local nursing home. Engine on scene disregarded us as we were pulling up. Apparently a local transport service had seen two people dump 'something, possibly a body' into a dumpster and they called 911. It was a rolled up carpet.


 
Omg that's hilarious! 


Also, I just completed my first shift after being cleared. Woo! We had 4 runs, all from hosp to SNFs/res facilities. AND I didn't have to work with douche partner Ive been assigned to.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 20, 2011)

Four more shifts and I'm finished with my FTO time. Yea buddy. I like my FTO and his partner. It's a dual medic truck plus myself as an Intermediate. Needless to say I learn quite a bit. 

Also, I'll know by sometime this week if I'm approved for FT or not rather than PRN.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 20, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Best run ever.
> Sent to meet the police, possible DOA at a local nursing home. Engine on scene disregarded us as we were pulling up. Apparently a local transport service had seen two people dump 'something, possibly a body' into a dumpster and they called 911. It was a rolled up carpet.



I still say that you should have run a 3-lead on it just to make sure it met the criteria for a scene death.  Ed would have seen the humor in it. :rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just had two ambulance crews stop by, hold me down and draw a Sharpie mustache on me...with a goatee...and sideburns


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 20, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I just had two ambulance crews stop by, hold me down and draw a Sharpie mustache on me...with a goatee...and sideburns


Kinky....


----------



## fast65 (Dec 20, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Kinky....



And you say I'm the odd one


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 20, 2011)

fast65 said:


> And you say I'm the odd one


Just remember:  Erotic is using a feather.  Kinky is using the entire duck.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 20, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Just remember:  Erotic is using a feather.  Kinky is using the entire duck.



Haha, dammit Stephen. 

You have to admit though, I looked good with a mustache.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 20, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Haha, dammit Stephen.
> 
> You have to admit though, I looked good with a mustache.



Sorry man, you're not my type.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 20, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Sorry man, you're not my type.



Stop trying to fight our love Stephen


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 20, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Stop trying to fight our love Stephen



I told you to stay away from my man, you hussy!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 20, 2011)

Back off steve he's my emtlife maybe straight maybe gay husband.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 20, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> I told you to stay away from my man, you hussy!



Fine 

Anjel...how can he be your gay husband if you're a chick?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 20, 2011)

I said maybe straight. This is EMTlife the rules dont apply.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 20, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I said maybe straight. Thi is EMTlife the rules dont apply.



And I meant back of steve, fast is.....


----------



## fast65 (Dec 20, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> And I meant back of steve, fast is.....



Oh, ok then


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 20, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Just remember:  Erotic is using a feather.  Kinky is using the entire duck.



Duck, or parrot? :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Dec 20, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Oh, ok then



Commas make a big difference sometimes.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 20, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Commas make a big difference sometimes.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 20, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Commas make a big difference sometimes.



This is true, commas are crucial


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> And I meant back of steve, fast is.....



Fast is at the back of Steve? :whacko:


----------



## Anjel (Dec 20, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Fast is at the back of Steve? :whacko:



Grrr ... I quit


----------



## fast65 (Dec 20, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Grrr ... I quit



It's ok, I understand you...sort of


----------



## Anjel (Dec 20, 2011)

fast65 said:


> It's ok, I understand you...sort of



Thanks...I think.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 20, 2011)

I love USAA bank.  While most banks deposit paychecks on Thursdays, and usually get credit for it Friday, USAA usually does it on Wednesdays... and sometimes even on Tuesdays!  Just got paid ^_^



I love going to bed and waking up with more money in my account.  It's magic.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm back.  Did you miss me?  

I have been living in hospitals since this time last week.  My dad went to the cardiologist a week ago today, which evolved into a stress test, a heart cath, and then bypass surgery.

Then, when hubby returned to work, they were having a live burn and in the VS before the event, they found that he was hypertensive.  He went to the hospital to rule out MI when he had chest pain associated with that.

2 hospitals, 2 hours apart.  Yuck.

They are both home now, and hubby did rule out, the cardiologist blamed it on stress after he passed a stress echo.  It has been a stressful week.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes we missed you. So glad to hear everything is ok.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 20, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I'm back.  Did you miss me?
> 
> I have been living in hospitals since this time last week.  My dad went to the cardiologist a week ago today, which evolved into a stress test, a heart cath, and then bypass surgery.
> 
> ...



Welcome back, glad to her everyone is alright!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 20, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I'm back.  Did you miss me?
> 
> I have been living in hospitals since this time last week.  My dad went to the cardiologist a week ago today, which evolved into a stress test, a heart cath, and then bypass surgery.
> 
> ...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 20, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Welcome back, glad to her everyone is alright!



Seconded!

On another note. Gave a guy narcan yesterday, we fixed his breathing, ED ended up giving more to wake him :wacko:

I just happened to have a flush in my hand as I had just finished starting and flushing a second line for the nurse before we left and he looked at me, cussed me out and said, "Now I'm not going to be able to get high!" 

Went from a warm fuzzy feeling of being able to prevent someone else from dealing with what I have been going through from losing a friend to a heroine  OD to feeling like all I did was delay the inevitable for one more day :glare:

On a brighter note, I get tomorrow off! First day in 15 days


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 20, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Seconded!
> 
> On another note. Gave a guy narcan yesterday, we fixed his breathing, ED ended up giving more to wake him :wacko:
> 
> ...



Speaking of narcotic overdoses, my dad ran his dilaudid PCA through the roof, and stacked it up with oxycodone and vicodin when his pain was out of control.  Yep- he was out cold.  It was pretty cute the random mumbling he was doing when he was stoned. 

I was impressed with the tiny, tiny increments they gave him to get him awake again.  0.2 mg in slow little pushes.  

He sobbed like a baby when he woke up.  Time on spent on bypass just wrecks your emotional state.


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 20, 2011)

It was kind of sad that so few folk turned up for the Mmiz's 'Holiday Chat' in the chatroom tonight.
Last year from memory, there were 30+ people there. 
What gives you lot..it can't be that scary to say hi and meet the other members on the site????
P.S. Thanks Mmiz and Firetender was nice to talk to you!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 20, 2011)

enjoynz said:


> It was kind of sad that so few folk turned up for the Mmiz's 'Holiday Chat' in the chatroom tonight.
> Last year from memory, there were 30+ people there.
> What gives you lot..it can't be that scary to say hi and meet the other members on the site????
> P.S. Thanks Mmiz and Firetender was nice to talk to you!



when did this happen?

We used to be in chat all the time and there were only a few that came on a regular basis.


----------



## exodus (Dec 20, 2011)

enjoynz said:


> It was kind of sad that so few folk turned up for the Mmiz's 'Holiday Chat' in the chatroom tonight.
> Last year from memory, there were 30+ people there.
> What gives you lot..it can't be that scary to say hi and meet the other members on the site????
> P.S. Thanks Mmiz and Firetender was nice to talk to you!



What holiday chat? lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 20, 2011)

exodus said:


> What holiday chat? lol



Another thought I had.

I didn't see anything about it, but I have also been really busy so I haven't been paying much attention.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 20, 2011)

I missed it when I was on a call from hell. 31y/o psych pt that weighed 567lb. Going back to a nursing home.

Had that UTI smellx1000 and oozing from sores everywhere. When she walked she left a trail of skin, puss and bandages.

We took turns leaving the room when she wasnt looking to gag. I couldn't take it.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 20, 2011)

I was sleeping cause I was pretty tired from work,, but had I known (didn't know), I probably would've gotten on. We used to have a little gang inside of the chatroom, but it's transitioned to Facebook, lol.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 20, 2011)

Aprz said:


> I was sleeping cause I was pretty tired from work,, but had I known (didn't know), I probably would've gotten on. We used to have a little gang inside of the chatroom, but it's transitioned to Facebook, lol.



Gah you blew it! Now everyone is going to want to get in on the facebook gang!



I was totally wrong on the mental image I had depicted of everyone when I saw them, except for Fast, I knew he looked like a kid, but that's cause he told me :rofl:

Sorry fast, had to say it


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 21, 2011)

enjoynz said:


> It was kind of sad that so few folk turned up for the Mmiz's 'Holiday Chat' in the chatroom tonight.
> Last year from memory, there were 30+ people there.
> What gives you lot..it can't be that scary to say hi and meet the other members on the site????
> P.S. Thanks Mmiz and Firetender was nice to talk to you!



Yeah I rarely show up for things I'm completely unaware are happening  lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Yeah I rarely show up for things I'm completely unaware are happening  lol



so I'm not the only one :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2011)

I think we should start our own chat.

Right.....meow!


----------



## fast65 (Dec 21, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Gah you blew it! Now everyone is going to want to get in on the facebook gang!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am so incredibly offended right now...jeez...I just don't even know what to say...I am crying on the inside. I wish I had a lollipop or some stickers. :/


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2011)

Alright...the lollipop comment didn't help your cause.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 21, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I am so incredibly offended right now...jeez...I just don't even know what to say...I am crying on the inside. I wish I had a lollipop or some stickers. :/



Awww, if i knew your address i would send you a lollipop *and* stickers.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 21, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Awww, if i knew your address i would send you a lollipop *and* stickers.



 

Don't be jealous just because I'm totally adorable Rob


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 21, 2011)

We had an ambulance from a different company run thru a crime scene of a fatal accident. They were going code 3 in their CCT rig. Let's just say things aren't gonna be good for that EMT.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2011)

firefite said:


> We had an ambulance from a different company run thru a crime scene of a fatal accident. They were going code 3 in their CCT rig. Let's just say things aren't gonna be good for that EMT.



:censored::censored::censored::censored:, I need to start looking for another job, don't I? h34r:

In all seriousness that's terrible, how the heck did they make it past PD and traffic control?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 21, 2011)

NVRob said:


> :censored::censored::censored::censored:, I need to start looking for another job, don't I? h34r:
> 
> In all seriousness that's terrible, how the heck did they make it past PD and traffic control?



Ran thru the first set of flares and yellow tape. Squeezed by the cop cars and the cops trying to wave and tell them to stop and then thru the second set of flares and yellow tape. 

Our supervisor who everyone calls a teddy bear grew horns


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 21, 2011)

NVRob said:


> when did this happen?
> 
> We used to be in chat all the time and there were only a few that came on a regular basis.



http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=27082

I also received an email from Mmiz letting me know it was on....guess none of you got the email???


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 21, 2011)

firefite said:


> Ran thru the first set of flares and yellow tape. Squeezed by the cop cars and the cops trying to wave and tell them to stop and then thru the second set of flares and yellow tape.
> 
> Our supervisor who everyone calls a teddy bear grew horns



Could be worse....imagine if I was their supervisor.  h34r:


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 21, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Yeah I rarely show up for things I'm completely unaware are happening  lol



Guess you all don't read the Announcements posts much then...Mmiz put it up there on the 4th of December.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Could be worse....imagine if I was their supervisor.  h34r:



Haha. I don't even know how to respond to that.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 21, 2011)

firefite said:


> Haha. I don't even know how to respond to that.


Any way you like. LOL


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Could be worse....imagine if I was their supervisor.  h34r:



If you were my supervisor, I'd pick another job.

I kid, I kid.

If you were my supervisor I have no doubt that I would be 100x the provider that I think I am today.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2011)

firefite said:


> Ran thru the first set of flares and yellow tape. Squeezed by the cop cars and the cops trying to wave and tell them to stop and then thru the second set of flares and yellow tape.
> 
> Our supervisor who everyone calls a teddy bear grew horns



Yup, they'd be looking for a new job here. At least they'd be on suspension without pay unless they had one DANM good reason to explain why they did what they did, but even then they'd be suspended pending review.

RLS doesn't give you the right to screw with crime scenes or road closures without due regard. Due regard in this case seems like it requires a full stop and a conversation with a LEO.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 21, 2011)

> If you were my supervisor I have no doubt that I would be 100x the provider that I think I am today.



Thank you, that means a lot.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Thank you, that means a lot.



I mean every word.

Now I'm actively working towards the point that I can receive a reciprocal compliment/praise 

I have a feeling that will be a while though, lol.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2011)

For Love of the Game... One of the all time greats. Can't go to bed with Billy Chapel in the 8th inning!


----------



## fast65 (Dec 21, 2011)

First pediatric respiratory call I've ran and it couldn't have gone better  I even got a sticker from the cops.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 21, 2011)

fast65 said:


> First pediatric respiratory call I've ran and it couldn't have gone better  I even got a sticker from the cops.



Lol you're too cute


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 21, 2011)

Teaching newbies ventilators today, work tommorow, then it's my two day version of Christmas break!


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 21, 2011)

Kids and wife dropped off, class doesn't start till 0900...now what?


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 21, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Kids and wife dropped off, class doesn't start till 0900...now what?



Duh, kill time playing flight control.  Or maybe stupid zombies.


----------



## AlphaButch (Dec 21, 2011)

Coffee.......


----------



## fast65 (Dec 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Lol you're too cute



Well my patient got one, I felt so left out


----------



## Sasha (Dec 21, 2011)

This website is becoming increasingly painful. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 21, 2011)

enjoynz said:


> Guess you all don't read the Announcements posts much then...Mmiz put it up there on the 4th of December.



Apparently not.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> This website is becoming increasingly painful.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Why?


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> This website is becoming increasingly painful.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



We <3 you, Sasha!


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Got a new supervisor today. He also happens to be my instructor for medic school.

Say whaaaaaat?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 21, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Got a new supervisor today. He also happens to be my instructor for medic school.
> 
> Say whaaaaaat?



Could be good. Maybe bad lol 

Side note:

This turned out a little better than my cookies.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't usually read stuff unless it's in General, BLS, ALS, EMS Lounge, or if the title is catchy. There has only been a hand full of times I've read the announcements.


----------



## exodus (Dec 21, 2011)

Omg. This new chick dispatching is REALLY annoying me.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 21, 2011)

exodus said:


> Omg. This new chick dispatching is REALLY annoying me.



Sucks for you. Our new dispatcher sounds hottt h34r:


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 21, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Sucks for you. Our new dispatcher sounds hottt h34r:



Too bad she's probably 300lbs


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 21, 2011)

My partner got head butted by a psych tonight, who later punch a nurse and a sheriff. He can probably power the hospital with as much as hrs been gazed tonight


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 21, 2011)

exodus said:


> Omg. This new chick dispatching is REALLY annoying me.



Which one is it. Jamie or Barbra? Lol


----------



## SpudsMcKenzie (Dec 21, 2011)

I made a 32oz brick of velveeta with hot rotel today.  As well as some king ranch chicken. 

Joined the EMTLife today and have been stuck on it for the past 4 hours...

I work at 6 in the morning tommorow at walgreens....boy o boy I cant wait to leave that job. Ill explain what I do...goes a little something like this...:deadhorse:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Too bad she's probably 300lbs



Beat me to it. Although we do have a hott dispatcher. Too bad she hates my partner and loves to throw us to the dogs with central posting all the time 

She did apologize to me though. "Sorry your partner was a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: to me so you have to deal with my wrath." So I told her she could make it up to me by taking me out  Didn't go as well as I hoped haha


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 21, 2011)

To you young, single guys out there. Sometimes you need to step up and take one for the team with regards to dispatch, for all of the field staff's sake. We appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> To you young, single guys out there. Sometimes you need to step up and take one for the team with regards to dispatch, for all of the field staff's sake. We appreciate it. Thank you.



Negative ghostrider. People always bring the argument that fat girls need lovin' too which I whole heartedly agree with. However, they won't be getting it from me


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 21, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> To you young, single guys out there. Sometimes you need to step up and take one for the team with regards to dispatch, for all of the field staff's sake. We appreciate it. Thank you.



No f'ING way


----------



## Anjel (Dec 21, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Negative ghostrider. People always bring the argument that fat girls need lovin' too which I whole heartedly agree with. However, they won't be getting it from me



Haha you'd be crushed.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey if it makes it so I get all the best posting locations then I might consider it. But if something happens then you get screwed haha.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Haha you'd be crushed.



Alla the disappearing wee-man skit from Jack*ss.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0uBrNTnwWo

:rofl:


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 21, 2011)

*Does the chat room have cooties?*

sorta slow lately


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> sorta slow lately



Well I cam to say hello and tell you that it's not the chatroom it's you, buttttttt you're not there. h34r:


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 22, 2011)

*I was on youtube*

watching plane wrecks.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 22, 2011)

*So, there I am.*

allllll alone...

PS: my avatar is my picture from about four years ago.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 22, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> watching plane wrecks.



Any show in particular?  I happen to really like _Air Crash Investigation_.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 22, 2011)

*NO, just random youtube.*

I had not heard about the C-17 crash, resembled the famous Fairchild B-52 crash in that they were turning too tight near the ground for AIRSHOWS.

Want to see the sort of punishment modern fights can put piolots through, check out the F-22 Raptors demos. I watched one last year at California Capital Airshow , scary how many directions that thing can go without even leaving the airfield confines.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 22, 2011)

I actually don't like airshows all that much especially when the fighter jets come out.  That's my cue to go inside.  Too much noise, not enough interest....


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 22, 2011)

*I lived under air shows when I was USAF firefighter*

In 1970's we could watch the shows going on overhead from the fire dept ON the flight line.
Last year, the new super light acrobat planes, the Raptor, all told me I'm an OLD MAN. Just plain unnatural, stalling and hanging there almost upside down, balancing on their thrust...nice use of taxpayer dollars.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah....even as someone who is designing his own aircraft as a hobby project, I still look at a lot of that and go "Why precisely is that worth bothering with?"


----------



## fast65 (Dec 22, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Beat me to it. Although we do have a hott dispatcher. Too bad she hates my partner and loves to throw us to the dogs with central posting all the time
> 
> She did apologize to me though. "Sorry your partner was a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: to me so you have to deal with my wrath." So I told her she could make it up to me by taking me out  Didn't go as well as I hoped haha



Weird, all of our dispatchers seem to love me. And one in particular seems to flirt with me whenever I call to get times


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 22, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Weird, all of our dispatchers seem to love me. And one in particular seems to flirt with me whenever I call to get times



Teach me your ways.

Since we are on the subject of dispatchers, we had a run in with one of ours. We were in the ER after dropping off a patient, were not 10-8 our unit wasn't even clean yet and he drops tones for a priority 1 call on us. 4 minute chute time + 10 minute response time blew our 100% compliance as a system for the day and earned myself and my partner a writeup. Total, total, total crap but fine if there truly weren't any units available but supposedly there was a unit who had been at the ER for much longer than us at a different hospital that was equidistant from the call that got to sit around and were still there when we got there :wacko:

Then he did it a second time! Right after the first time he did it. Needless to say our supervisor got a very grumpy phone call from my partner about it. Work again on friday, we will see how it goes. Same dispatcher.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 22, 2011)

I love those times when dispatch tries to give us a call and our patient is literally still on the gurney.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 22, 2011)

Hehe, cocky, newbie intern today, hehe


----------



## Anjel (Dec 22, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Hehe, cocky, newbie intern today, hehe



Hehe, you said cock-----y

Lmao sorry I'm ten today.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 22, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Teach me your ways.
> 
> Since we are on the subject of dispatchers, we had a run in with one of ours. We were in the ER after dropping off a patient, were not 10-8 our unit wasn't even clean yet and he drops tones for a priority 1 call on us. 4 minute chute time + 10 minute response time blew our 100% compliance as a system for the day and earned myself and my partner a writeup. Total, total, total crap but fine if there truly weren't any units available but supposedly there was a unit who had been at the ER for much longer than us at a different hospital that was equidistant from the call that got to sit around and were still there when we got there :wacko:
> 
> Then he did it a second time! Right after the first time he did it. Needless to say our supervisor got a very grumpy phone call from my partner about it. Work again on friday, we will see how it goes. Same dispatcher.



How is it your fault when youre in the middle of handing over care? 

That is crap that yall get the write up.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 22, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Too bad she's probably 300lbs



Good thing she's two counties north so i can imagine her looking however I want


----------



## fast65 (Dec 22, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Teach me your ways.
> 
> Since we are on the subject of dispatchers, we had a run in with one of ours. We were in the ER after dropping off a patient, were not 10-8 our unit wasn't even clean yet and he drops tones for a priority 1 call on us. 4 minute chute time + 10 minute response time blew our 100% compliance as a system for the day and earned myself and my partner a writeup. Total, total, total crap but fine if there truly weren't any units available but supposedly there was a unit who had been at the ER for much longer than us at a different hospital that was equidistant from the call that got to sit around and were still there when we got there :wacko:
> 
> Then he did it a second time! Right after the first time he did it. Needless to say our supervisor got a very grumpy phone call from my partner about it. Work again on friday, we will see how it goes. Same dispatcher.



Unfortunately it's hard to teach someone to be this awesome. However, bringing snacks to dispatch could always help...but is it really worth it? h34r:


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 22, 2011)

Parents bought all of us kids new mattresses/ box spring for Christmas, mine just came today.  Much firmer than my last mattress, so don't know if I'll like it yet or not.  Too bad I'm 18 hours from being able to sleep on it...


----------



## fast65 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm bored


----------



## Anjel (Dec 22, 2011)

Im spreading christmas cheer for all to hear.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just looked thru the thread where people post their pictures. It's extremely weird. I had an image in my mind about what the posters looked like and then to actually see their picture was completely different haha.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 22, 2011)

I bought myself a Roku for Christmas. Love it!!!! Comcast can go pound sand!


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 22, 2011)

Anybody ever seen 175mA pacing not have electrical or mechanical capture? I was thoroughly confused...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 22, 2011)

*It's not the size of your shears/scissors but how well you use them.*

Had a guys pant leg off with my little nurses bandage scissors I keep in my shirt pocket before anyone else could get their shears out.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 22, 2011)

I think I'm going to leave my company and give Dispatch a shot somewhere else


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 23, 2011)

More big earthquakes for Christchurch NZ...2 days out from Christmas....give our country a break Mother Nature!:glare:


----------



## foxfire (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh yeah!! 
finally got what I have wanted for a long time. A laptop!!
had to give up two birthdays and a christmas worth of gifts and stuff, but oh the joy of sitting on the couch and checking the emails without looking at a tiny screen. 

Now to get that paramedic position to support my gun addiction.h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 23, 2011)

I really need to find someone to go hiking with. I haven't been hiking in over a year <_<


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 23, 2011)

So, usafmedic45 has now been banned. Who is going to take his place as the new forum :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 23, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> So, usafmedic45 has now been banned. Who is going to take his place as the new forum :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:?



For how long?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 23, 2011)

firefite said:


> For how long?



permanently


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 23, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> permanently



Ooh wow. I'm gonna miss his direct and to the point posts. Gotta respect someone who says what he thinks and doesn't hold back haha.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Dec 23, 2011)

firefite said:


> I really need to find someone to go hiking with. I haven't been hiking in over a year <_<



Love hiking and I live by crafton


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 23, 2011)

halfhalf said:


> Love hiking and I live by crafton



Looks like I might have found someone haha


----------



## socalemt123 (Dec 23, 2011)

firefite said:


> I really need to find someone to go hiking with. I haven't been hiking in over a year <_<



I love hiking. I haven't been in forever too.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 23, 2011)

socalemt123 said:


> I love hiking. I haven't been in forever too.



It sucks too because there are some awesome hiking trails in my response area


----------



## socalemt123 (Dec 23, 2011)

firefite said:


> It sucks too because there are some awesome hiking trails in my response area



Yes there's a lot of good hiking in So Cal in general. Ever been up Mt. Baden Powel??


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Dec 23, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> So, usafmedic45 has now been banned. Who is going to take his place as the new forum :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:?



Say what? I hardly post at all, but I always found him to be very informative. I hope this is not true.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 23, 2011)

socalemt123 said:


> Yes there's a lot of good hiking in So Cal in general. Ever been up Mt. Baden Powel??



Nope. I've done Mt San Jacinto, Mt San Gorgonio, some trails in the high Serrias and Sequois, along with the grand canyon, and Amboy Crater. Along with alot of other not so known trails. 

Was planning a trip up Mt Whitney but that trip fell thru.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 23, 2011)

OrlandoRMAMedic said:


> Say what? I hardly post at all, but I always found him to be very informative. I hope this is not true.



Yup, it's true. He was using my computer when he found out he was banned, so I saw it for myself.


----------



## socalemt123 (Dec 23, 2011)

firefite said:


> Nope. I've done Mt San Jacinto, Mt San Gorgonio, some trails in the high Serrias and Sequois, along with the grand canyon, and Amboy Crater. Along with alot of other not so known trails.
> 
> Was planning a trip up Mt Whitney but that trip fell thru.



Awesome. You'll love Whitney if you get the chance to go up there. It kind of kicked my butt but I wasn't in the best of shape when I went and was the weakest of our group, but I survived. And it started snowing as we made it to the top =) Baden Powell is a good hike. It's up in Wrightwood. I've done it a few times. 8 miles round trip with about 2800 ft in elevation gain. I haven't done San Jacinto but that is on my list to do sometime soon.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 23, 2011)

socalemt123 said:


> Awesome. You'll love Whitney if you get the chance to go up there. It kind of kicked my butt but I wasn't in the best of shape when I went and was the weakest of our group, but I survived. And it started snowing as we made it to the top =) Baden Powell is a good hike. It's up in Wrightwood. I've done it a few times. 8 miles round trip with about 2800 ft in elevation gain. I haven't done San Jacinto but that is on my list to do sometime soon.



For San Jacinto there is normally 2 ways people hike it. The first way is start at the bottom and hike all the way up (distance and elevation gain im not sure of). And the second way is they will take the palm springs airial tramway up and then hike to the peak (roughly 3 miles).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 23, 2011)

hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work I go!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 23, 2011)

NVRob said:


> hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work I go!



Me too....Physical therapy first.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 23, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Yup, it's true. He was using my computer when he found out he was banned, so I saw it for myself.



That sucks. I liked reading his posts.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 23, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> That sucks. I liked reading his posts.



Took the words right outta my mouth. Some people need to grow a thicker skin...just my opinion though.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 23, 2011)

Ran a DFD 911 rollover last night. Realized I don't miss 911 at all...


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks like a white Christmas Eve for us tomorrow as we travel to west Texas. I cant wait, this will be so much fun and my choco lab dog's first chance to really play in snow. 

Down side is we are now taking the gas guzzling Land Cruiser. Beats getting stuck though. 11 more hours and Im done for a week.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 23, 2011)

*Two adjacent NPR headlines this AM:*

1. Eddie Veder turns 47.
2. French breast implants recalled because they were filled wit industrial instead of medical grade silicone; used in Europe and South America.
Is there some sort of weirdness at work today?


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 23, 2011)

*NOT A THREAD, but.......*

Aren't some EMTLIFE nicknames a little better than others?


----------



## fast65 (Dec 23, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Took the words right outta my mouth. Some people need to grow a thicker skin...just my opinion though.



Nope, I completely agree. Most people got so up in a huff about reading his posts that they didn't even bother to look at the educational content. It's a shame, once you got past the "gruff" exterior he's a pretty cool guy.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Dec 23, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Yup, it's true. He was using my computer when he found out he was banned, so I saw it for myself.



What did I miss yesterday? Damn that sucks


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 23, 2011)

My partner refuses to listen to anything but Christmas music today...the only thing we have found that we disagree on was discovered this morning lol. Other than that he's a cool dude, a supervisor and my FTO to boot h34r:



fast65 said:


> Nope, I completely agree. Most people got so up in a huff about reading his posts that they didn't even bother to look at the educational content. It's a shame, once you got past the "gruff" exterior he's a pretty cool guy.



Exactly, to all the CLs out there I'm not trying to make waves but bad call. We lost a great resource of info. I'm glad I still have access to that knowledge unlike the majority of the folks here.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 23, 2011)

NVRob said:


> My partner refuses to listen to anything but Christmas music today...the only thing we have found that we disagree on was discovered this morning lol. Other than that he's a cool dude, a supervisor and my FTO to boot h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, to all the CLs out there I'm not trying to make waves but bad call. We lost a great resource of info. I'm glad I still have access to that knowledge unlike the majority of the folks here.



That's all my FTO has been listening to for the past couple of weeks, it's been driving me crazy.

Agreed. But like you I'm lucky enough to have access to his knowledge outside of the forums.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 23, 2011)

fast65 said:


> That's all my FTO has been listening to for the past couple of weeks, it's been driving me crazy.
> 
> Agreed. But like you I'm lucky enough to have access to his knowledge outside of the forums.



I love Christmas music! Its been on since thanksgiving.

And me and steve are like this *crosses fingers* 

Not extremely like that no worries kat lol


----------



## fast65 (Dec 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I love Christmas music! Its been on since thanksgiving.
> 
> And me and steve are like this *crosses fingers*
> 
> Not extremely like that no worries kat lol



There is only one Christmas song I like, and that is Christmas in Sarajevo.

But, I thought we were like that


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 23, 2011)

The only time I like Christmas music is on Christmas, that's about it. Although the Trans Siberian Orchestra is pretty freakin awesome.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 23, 2011)

fast65 said:


> There is only one Christmas song I like, and that is Christmas in Sarajevo.
> 
> But, I thought we were like that



We are much closer my dear.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 23, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Nope, I completely agree. Most people got so up in a huff about reading his posts that they didn't even bother to look at the educational content. It's a shame, once you got past the "gruff" exterior he's a pretty cool guy.



I will preface this by saying, I like usaf generally.

BUT... Many of us have been told to tone down our "gruff"ness and have. He was warned a bunch of times to do the same and refused. 

I will miss him on the forum same as anyone else but he is smart enough to know you can't keep doing the same thing and hoping for a different result. He was warned to tone it down, he didn't. He knew it was coming.

Do I think some people are too sensitive? Absolutely. Do I think some mods are kind of jerkish about the way they enforce and interpet their rules? Yes and I've said so. But usaf has to hold some accountability here. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 23, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Most people got so up in a huff about reading his posts that they *didn't even bother to look at the educational content*.



This is exactly why his presence here is counter productive. As soon as he posts in a thread, that thread is effectively dead. People were either afraid of being verbally lashed for disagreeing with him or like me just couldn't be bothered to argue with him and so avoided him. Haven't you noticed how very few new posters with his replies post again? People come to this forum to ask questions. He is supposed to be a mentor and teacher and you can't be that if your students don't ask questions out of fear of being belittled and attacked.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 23, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Haven't you noticed how very few new posters with his replies post again?



You can't blame that on him.  The vast majority of people who join this forum, like most forums, only post a handful of times before moving on.  Infact, having over 100 posts, let alone 1,000, is in the very small minority of most forums.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 23, 2011)

Linuss said:


> You can't blame that on him.  The vast majority of people who join this forum, like most forums, only post a handful of times before moving on.  Infact, having over 100 posts, let alone 1,000, is in the very small minority of most forums.


*My new thread on being a jerk.  Let me know what you think.*


----------



## Anjel (Dec 23, 2011)

MMiz said:


> *My new thread on being a jerk.  Let me know what you think.*



I think the definition of being a jerk and what is appropriate depends on the mod reading. There are mods that have certain members they dont like on a personal level and continuously push them out.

Then others can be :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s and no one says anything. 

Even the mods, esp firetender no offense, are jerks and offends new members, or squashes threads.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 23, 2011)

I will keep my head out of that thread because I would probably just be a "jerk" with my opinion on the topic. And I'm not going try to type an entire explanation on my phone.


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 23, 2011)

NVRob said:


> The only time I like Christmas music is on Christmas, that's about it. Although the Trans Siberian Orchestra is pretty freakin awesome.



I have all the Trans Siberian Orchestra albums, including their non-Christmas albums. I've seen them in concert many times, and I'm planning on seeing them in May.


----------



## silver (Dec 23, 2011)

MMiz said:


> *My new thread on being a jerk.  Let me know what you think.*



To be honest, and you asked for what people think:

"First they came for the communists,
and I didn't speak out because I wasn't a communist.

Then they came for the trade unionists,
and I didn't speak out because I wasn't a trade unionist.

Then they came for the Jews,
and I didn't speak out because I wasn't a Jew.

Then they came for me
and there was no one left to speak out for me."


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sometimes I just want to crawl into a corner and die......


That is all.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 23, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Sometimes I just want to crawl into a corner and die......
> 
> 
> That is all.



Oh no... Dont say that. Id miss you


----------



## MMiz (Dec 23, 2011)

silver said:


> To be honest, and you asked for what people think:
> 
> "First they came for the communists,
> and I didn't speak out because I wasn't a communist.
> ...


Really?!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm with silver, you did ask people what they think. I think there are a few moderators on here that have gone on a power trip, and now that usaf is banned, are trying to rub it in his face since he can't post anymore. Way to be "nice"! I will probably end up joining usaf in ban land, but you are an :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: Matt.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 23, 2011)

So, uh... I like cookies.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Oh no... Dont say that. Id miss you



Yep....me too. In fact. I already miss myself.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 23, 2011)

Linuss said:


> So, uh... I like cookies.



total win.

On the other hand, popped my LDT cherry today. How do all you IFT guys and gals come up with topics to talk about for 2+ hours? :rofl:

Also, I got my snow back!


----------



## MMiz (Dec 23, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> I'm with silver, you did ask people what they think. I think there are a few moderators on here that have gone on a power trip, and now that usaf is banned, are trying to rub it in his face since he can't post anymore. Way to be "nice"! I will probably end up joining usaf in ban land, but you are an :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: Matt.


This isn't a usaf issue, this is a forum issue.  Heck, even usalsfyre got a PM on the exact same issue.

While I don't want to discuss specifics of usaf's case, I feel as though I went out on a limb and gave him multiple "one more chances" with the hope that things would change.

There are only so many times I can ignore reported posts and upset member emails before I have to act.

It's never fun losing a member, especially one respected in the community.  That said, this is best for both him and our community.

We are always going to have new members that come here for a quick answer on how to pass the NREMT, where to buy the coolest flashlight, or how to pass a month-long EMT-Basic class.  While they may not appreciate that we've answered the questions countless times, and that we're likely not going to give them the answer they seek, there is no need to be a jerk about responding.

If one doesn't have anything constructive to add to a thread, then don't post.

This forum is full of amazing people with a wealth of knowledge to share.  It's my hope that new members will transform from one-post-wonders into contributing members that also feel as though EMTLife is their community.  This is one step in moving towards that direction.

Happy Holidays,

Matt


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm contemplating taking a break from the internet drama. I'll see how I feel after dinner.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 23, 2011)

Can I ask that any PMs about posters crying about a response I give be forwarded to me? Please please please please please.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I think the definition of being a jerk and what is appropriate depends on the mod reading. There are mods that have certain members they dont like on a personal level and continuously push them out.
> 
> Then others can be :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s and no one says anything.
> 
> Even the mods, esp firetender no offense, are jerks and offends new members, or squashes threads.



We do realize this is a possibility and work at preventing it whenever we can.  Whenever a CL removes a post or issues an infraction/warning, all of the CL's review it to make sure it was warranted and that personality issues and conflicts are not unduly influencing the action.    All of us CL's have made mistakes that the others have pointed out, and we've gone back and undone our actions that were in error.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 23, 2011)

Not always... Even when called out on, and even when other CLs disagree with it. 


Infact, even Matt once told me he didn't agree with an infraction but "had to back his CL"


No one wants lawlessness.   We just want consistency.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I think the definition of being a jerk and what is appropriate depends on the mod reading. There are mods that have certain members they dont like on a personal level and continuously push them out.
> 
> Then others can be :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s and no one says anything.
> 
> Even the mods, esp firetender no offense, are jerks and offends new members, or squashes threads.



I've just accepted it as a fact of life. C'est la vie.


----------



## GotTheChair (Dec 23, 2011)

> This forum is full of amazing people with a wealth of knowledge to share. It's my hope that new members will transform from one-post-wonders into contributing members that also feel as though EMTLife is their community. This is one step in moving towards that direction.



No, it's one more step towards this forum being nothing but a gaggle of whackers stroking each other. You've obviously ticked off a majority of those "amazing" people judging by the posts here. A bunch of whiny self-entitled newbies are not going to make up for the loss of hundreds of years of cumulative experience and education among the senior leadership who are being pushed out because of your apparent inability to deal with the fact that not everyone gets to win and walk away happy in life.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 23, 2011)

I consider myself pretty effing amazing, a long time poster sometimes with good info sometimes with fluff.... I am disappointed but not ticked off.

Usaf was warned multiple times to tone it down and he didn't. And led some of his behavior was incredibly rude. 

I do believe some mods go on power trips, and I don't believe the other mods override them at all, and there IS some unfairness but that wasn't the case here. 

Yes we lost usaf. You know he has a Facebook group. Yes I will miss him but for the love of cheesus he was asked multiple times to stop it. Being smart doesn't give you a license to behave badly. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## MMiz (Dec 23, 2011)

GotTheChair,

The rules have been nearly the same since the forum's inception, and we continue to do our best to enforce them fairly.  I have no expectation that EMTLife is going to appeal to every forum member.

Visiting EMTLife doesn't have to be a win/lose proposition.  It should be a place where members feel comfortable learning and sharing information.  

As has happened only a few times prior, lately I can't bear reading the posts in my own forum.  We have more advanced medical discussions than ever before, and we continue to grow as a community.  Some of our members are just plain rude. 

Some of our members have a difficult time differentiating between being intelligent and arrogant.  If members get off making others feel inadequate that's fine, but it's not welcome here.  Your _only_ contributions to this can't be viewed, as they've all been removed due to violations of our rules.

EMTLife was born out of a vision of what I hoped would be an open and stable online community to share knowledge.  We've lost our direction at times, and sometimes face obstacles, but I hope to continue to be a source of knowledge and community for those that wan't to further the EMS profession.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 23, 2011)

Linuss said:


> So, uh... I like cookies.



Speaking of which...SOMEONE still owes me some cookies, you know who you are.

On a side note, I think it's time for a new car, WRX anyone?


----------



## Sasha (Dec 23, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Speaking of which...SOMEONE still owes me some cookies, you know who you are.
> 
> On a side note, I think it's time for a new car, WRX anyone?



I want a mazda rx8


----------



## silver (Dec 23, 2011)

MMiz said:


> Really?!



Well the scale of it is no where similar, but it is an unfortunate situation. Most of the "amazing" people here have large egos. In fact to survive in EMS and most high stress careers you have to have pride in your ego and be somewhat narcissistic. Some would say stroke your own ego . However, I do feel that we need to look at the whole context of each person who is "mean." After 4 years here I can say that some of them have contributed way more than their hindrance to the community. I do have to say though except for a few people no one has been malicious. Although harsh and rude, they are trying to get people to learn. They are the ones that are being somewhat selfless in fact. I'll leave you with this Zen story:

"The Zen Master Gutei made a practice of raising his finger whenever he explained a question about Zen.

A very young disciple began to imitate him, and whenever anyone asked the disciple what his master had been preaching about, the boy would raise his finger.

Gutei got to hear about this, and when he came upon the boy as he was doing it one day, he seized the boy, whipped out a knife, cut off his finger, and threw it away.

As the boy ran off howling Gutei shouted, "Stop!"

The boy stopped, turned round, and looked at his master through his tears. Gutei was holding up his own finger.

The boy went to hold up his finger, and when he realized it wasn't there he bowed.

In that instant he became enlightened."

Only out of genuine compassion, like motherly love, could someone be so harsh.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I want a mazda rx8



I did until I saw what happened to the one that one of our medics crashed...holy crap. Plus it's not practical for me lol.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 23, 2011)

But it looks like the batmobile.

Dunununununun saaaaashaaaa!

I also wanted a smart car, but apparently if your crash involves anything other than a roll over you're pretty much dead.

And half a car does not equal half the cost. Those things are expensive.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sasha said:


> But it looks like the batmobile.
> 
> Dunununununun saaaaashaaaa!
> 
> ...



I do certainly like the looks of them...but I'm rather fond of my turbo now, so I prefer to buy another turbo car lol. Hmmm, maybe a Legacy GT, that could be fun.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Dec 23, 2011)

Ah. Just give me a new (or semi new even) Jeep Wrangler Sport and I'd be happy. But the wife veto's it. Apparently its not a very kid friendly vehicle.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm so tired. 

Everything has been. Taking such a toll on me lately. Every problem,.patient, a shift,conversation.

When someone complains to me I just want to yell at them, and tell them I have problems of my own. 

Ugh...

/rambling

Time for bed.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 23, 2011)

Night Anjel


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 23, 2011)

*MMIZ, sorry I'm late to the party.*

I posted my feelings in the replies to your "jerk" missal.

I'm familiar with a person who runs another website, been at it for over eight years now, and learned a lot from him. One thing that will kill a forum/website is when users are allowed to start acting like "Law West of the Pecos". I've been guilty of it. Sometimes things aren't fair, and if it is your website, then users can and will decide if they want to stay or go elsewhere. But often "unfair" actually means the mods are not sharing everything with everyone about what they are going through with something nor someone. While that sounds like it ought to occur, actually it doesn't, and besides, it is the mods' site, we come here willing to undergo their scrutiny and follow their rules.

Hey, it's the Internet, shake it off and do something else.

It's like a divorce, sometimes people and forums grow apart. We all eventually leave and hopefully everyone comes out the better for it, after the pain subsides.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 24, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Not always... Even when called out on, and even when other CLs disagree with it.
> 
> 
> Infact, even Matt once told me he didn't agree with an infraction but "had to back his CL"
> ...



As far as backing other CL's or sticking together, we do try to present a united front once we've made a decision...regardless of whether or not we personally agree with it.  We have to do this to maintain some type of consistency.  Like I said in the post, everyone of us has had an infraction reversed because the majority of the CL's thought that's what needed to be done.

So when MMiz says he's backing a CL, it just means that the majority of us thought it should be the way it is, not a loose CL making his own policies that we're all forced to abide by.


----------



## firetender (Dec 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Even the mods, esp firetender no offense, are jerks and offends new members, or squashes threads.


 
No offense taken.

Sure, sometimes I can be a jerk. I'm human, you know. Sometimes I get called on it. I look. I do make an effort, however, to respond honestly without self-defense or attack. I apologize when necessary. I grow, I stumble. That's what I'm here for.

What I don't get is how all those defending the man who won't be named are more than willing to condone his bad behavior yet they themselves don't indulge in it; or if they do, it's just a temporary aberration and not at all like the continual pushing that he did. That's just a curious thing to me.

It suggests to me a more mature understanding of limits and boundaries.

Is it that they're fearful that jerks like me will penalize them for not following our primary Community Rule?

Or is it they really DO understand behavior like that helps no one?

Most of those running to his defense have done so politely, haven't they? Don't get me wrong, I honor and appreciate that.

But really, what's THAT all about?


----------



## MassEMT-B (Dec 24, 2011)

Well, I got my unofficial acceptance into the paramedic program I applied for :wacko:.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 24, 2011)

firetender said:


> No offense taken.
> 
> Sure, sometimes I can be a jerk. I'm human, you know. Sometimes I get called on it. I look. I do make an effort, however, to respond honestly without self-defense or attack. I apologize when necessary. I grow, I stumble. That's what I'm here for.
> 
> ...



Because we aren't all cut from the same mold. I can be a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:, I've gotten a few points myself but that's not who I am. We've all pointed out that he wasn't the nicest poster, I won't argue that with you, but he aw the one who would put his foot down when no one else would.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 24, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Because we aren't all cut from the same mold. I can be a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:, I've gotten a few points myself but that's not who I am. We've all pointed out that he wasn't the nicest poster, I won't argue that with you, but he aw the one who would put his foot down when no one else would.



Stop martyring him.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Stop martyring him.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



We aren't martyring him. It's just that we are tired of the CLs saying we need to be nice to everyone when that's not what happens in the real world. In the real world people backstab you, talk behind your back, and will say whatever is needed to keep themselves in power. USAF was nice enough to say what he thought about someone to their face.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes mother. I'll do everything you say since your so awesome :wacko:

And I didn't martyr anyone thanks. 

On a side note my medic school partners gf was in a code 3 accident last night  sent her and her partner plus the other driver to the hospital. My thoughts go out to them


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 24, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> We aren't martyring him. It's just that we are tired of the CLs saying we need to be nice to everyone when that's not what happens in the real world.



I've seen more cruelty here than I've ever seen in the real world.



> In the real world people backstab you, talk behind your back, and will say whatever is needed to keep themselves in power. USAF was nice enough to say what he thought about someone to their face.



And look where it got him.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 24, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Yes mother. I'll do everything you say since your so awesome :wacko:
> 
> And I didn't martyr anyone thanks.
> 
> On a side note my medic school partners gf was in a code 3 accident last night  sent her and her partner plus the other driver to the hospital. My thoughts go out to them



Yikes!  Thoughts go out to them.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 24, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> I've seen more cruelty here than I've ever seen in the real world.



Then obviously you haven't worked in EMS much, have you?


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 24, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Then obviously you haven't worked in EMS much, have you?



I was involved in Fire and EMS for many years.  I've also worked in retail, security, the corporate world and for non-profits.  All had their issues.

Just like those industries, it's the 5% that cause all the problems.  And just like those industries, they were given more than enough chances to improve and be polite.  When they couldn't they were let go.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 24, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Just like those industries, it's the 5% that cause all the problems.  And just like those industries, they were given more than enough chances to improve and be polite.  When they couldn't they were let go.



Well, now that you are actually posting again, it seems like you are consistently insulting others or causing problems. Are you getting infractions or threatened with being banned? Oh wait, you can't. CLs are immune.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 24, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Well, now that you are actually posting again, it seems like you are consistently insulting others or causing problems. Are you getting infractions or threatened with being banned? Oh wait, you can't. CLs are immune.



If you feel that I have been insulting others you are free to report the posts.  Matt will take whatever action is necessary.  I can assure you that CLs are definitely not immune.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 24, 2011)

Now let's make sure this thread remains directionless.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 24, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> We aren't martyring him. It's just that we are tired of the CLs saying we need to be nice to everyone when that's not what happens in the real world. In the real world people backstab you, talk behind your back, and will say whatever is needed to keep themselves in power. USAF was nice enough to say what he thought about someone to their face.



Which could be done without being a jerk face. Too many people justify their behavior by calling themselves outspoken. He can be firm but.... Less abrasive about his opinions, he has done it before. I have been on both sides of usaf, so I know he is capable of it. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 24, 2011)

Santa flew a night early to my house, it looks like a Tomahawk hit a Toys R' Us in my living room...


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 24, 2011)

This is something new I learned this year:  Parents putting unwrapped gifts under the tree.  I understand that it saves money and trash, but one of the best things about Christmas is guessing what's in the box.

Do you wrap your gifts or leave them unwrapped?


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 24, 2011)

Gifts from us, wrapped. Gifts from "Santa" are unwrapped, put together and ready to go.  But that's how it went when I was a kid too.


----------



## silver (Dec 24, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Gifts from us, wrapped. Gifts from "Santa" are unwrapped, put together and ready to go.  But that's how it went when I was a kid too.



Santa sounds lazy.


I'm also lazy, need to wrap all my gifts still.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 24, 2011)

silver said:


> Santa sounds lazy.
> 
> 
> I'm also lazy, need to wrap all my gifts still.



If you've ever assembled a kids toy at midnight, you'd know how unlazy Santa is .


----------



## Anjel (Dec 24, 2011)

I have so much to do today. Off to the store I go.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 24, 2011)

I have come to a dismal realization...as awesome as I am, I'll never be as epic as Neil Patrick Harris. Sad day.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks good on the front....







I had some issues on the back.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I have come to a dismal realization...as awesome as I am, I'll never be as epic as Neil Patrick Harris. Sad day.



But you will always be my doogie.


----------



## exodus (Dec 24, 2011)

*yawn* I don't wanna go to work today.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I have come to a dismal realization...as awesome as I am, I'll never be as epic as Neil Patrick Harris. Sad day.



There's only one NPH, he's a living legend. There's no shame in falling short of near perfect awesomeness.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> But you will always be my doogie.



I know 

It's true BBG, he is everything I aspire to be. Lol


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I know
> 
> It's true BBG, he is everything I aspire to be. Lol



Uhhhhh, everything? You trying to tell us something fast


----------



## Anjel (Dec 24, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Uhhhhh, everything? You trying to tell us something fast



Lmao


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 24, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> We aren't martyring him. It's just that we are tired of the CLs saying we need to be nice to everyone when that's not what happens in the real world. In the real world people backstab you, talk behind your back, and will say whatever is needed to keep themselves in power. USAF was nice enough to say what he thought about someone to their face.


I know nothing about what started all this, because I tend not to read that many posts anymore....Not because of the questions asked by newbies...
but more the rude replies, from those that have been around for awhile and think they know everything,
(Also those that know nothing and pretend they know everything)!
Treating other human beings by backstabbing, etc,etc ...is how half the wars of this world start.It's about time people started to wake up to that fact...
Life is too bloody short to make enemies! If there was more respect for others, maybe we all get along alot better in this world (And yes there is life outside of America). 
I know someone on this site that has a great wealth of knowledge, but gets sick of the clap trap...they don't post much anymore.
Anyway...It's Christams Day here today...I plan to make the best of it, even though my heart is broken losing my brother to cancer this year.
Take care all...Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas enjoynz.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 24, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Uhhhhh, everything? You trying to tell us something fast



Nothing that people don't already assume


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Merry Christmas enjoynz.



Thats right!!! It's Christmas there already, isn't it?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 24, 2011)

enjoynz said:


> I know nothing about what started all this, because I tend not to read that many posts anymore....Not because of the questions asked by newbies...
> but more the rude replies, from those that have been around for awhile and think they know everything,
> (Also those that know nothing and pretend they know everything)!
> Treating other human beings by backstabbing, etc,etc ...is how half the wars of this world start.It's about time people started to wake up to that fact...
> ...



Merry Christmas! I'm very sorry to hear about your brother. I lost my father this year. It will be a hard Christmas I think but like you said let's make the best of it.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 24, 2011)

Just applied to an ambulance  company that was formerly known as Pineapple Express. I would consider this a valley rather than a peak


----------



## exodus (Dec 24, 2011)

The company actually started outbid Hawaii and was around well before the movie and drug related innuendos were around. From what I've heard, it's actually a good company.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 24, 2011)

Since I am vertically challenged my family got me a lowering link on my dirt bike that lowers it 1.25 inches haha. I should finally be able to touch the ground with my feet!


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 24, 2011)

exodus said:


> The company actually started outbid Hawaii and was around well before the movie and drug related innuendos were around. From what I've heard, it's actually a good company.



Ah, my partner used to work there and has different tales to tell. But n=1 and all that. My current company isn't willing to work with my upcoming school schedule so I need to get out of here


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas Eve.

First call of the day, while sitting in a restaurant, waiting for breakfast... cardiac arrest.

Santa did not deliver ROSC.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 24, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Merry Christmas Eve.
> 
> First call of the day, while sitting in a restaurant, waiting for breakfast... cardiac arrest.
> 
> Santa did not deliver ROSC.



 that sucks. 

Here's to hoping your christmas eve is a little more merry.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 24, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Merry Christmas Eve.
> 
> First call of the day, while sitting in a restaurant, waiting for breakfast... cardiac arrest.
> 
> Santa did not deliver ROSC.



That sucks.

Most major holidays I've worked have involved some form of death as well. I'm hoping not running 911 will reverse the trend.

Hopefully Christmas itself goes better.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2011)

...I also did not get to eat the very tasty looking breakfast I had ordered, instead, I ate a bagel and drank lukewarm coffee as I wrote a report.

Merry Christmas, indeed.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 24, 2011)

*Enjoynz got an earthquake for Xmas!*

I think I got some underwear and something else.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 24, 2011)

Time to unwrap gifts ..
Christmas dinner was great.^_^

Merry Christmas at all from Germany. :beerchug::blush:


----------



## silver (Dec 24, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Merry Christmas Eve.
> 
> First call of the day, while sitting in a restaurant, waiting for breakfast... cardiac arrest.
> 
> Santa did not deliver ROSC.



Christmas coronaries for everyone!


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 24, 2011)

silver said:


> Christmas coronaries for everyone!



I have to agree that we always seem to get at least one code call around Christmas every year.  Oh, well, I have at least one "real" CPR save this year (a patient who walked out of the hospital neurologically intact), so I'm content.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 24, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> That sucks.
> 
> Most major holidays I've worked have involved some form of death as well. I'm hoping not running 911 will reverse the trend.
> 
> Hopefully Christmas itself goes better.



Don't tell me that! I work tomorrow!


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 24, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Most major holidays I've worked have involved some form of death as well. I'm hoping not running 911 will reverse the trend.



Worst accident I ever worked was on Christmas morning and I witnessed it.  Eight patients - two adults, five kids, one infant.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 24, 2011)

So what have I missed past couple of days?


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm waiting for the rest of the family to go to bed so I can wrap the remaining gifts and take my turn baking. My mom has had the kitchen all day. I'll have it all night. Marathon cookie baking ahead . Then a few hours sleep before guests start to arrive.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 24, 2011)

medic417 said:


> So what have I missed past couple of days?



h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 24, 2011)

Come home from a 13 hour shift to 30+ people in the house... Gotta e at work at 0400 tomorrow. This is going to be interestig


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 24, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Come home from a 13 hour shift to 30+ people in the house... Gotta e at work at 0400 tomorrow. This is going to be interestig



That's the worst, man. You want to stay up and kick it but you can't.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 24, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Don't tell me that! I work tomorrow!



Don't worry too much about it, all I've done so far today is one code 3 transfer and then played Call of Duty with my partner.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 24, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> If you've ever assembled a kids toy at midnight, you'd know how unlazy Santa is .



I can't start on the Barbie dollhouse until they are all well asleep.  Grandma and Grandpa just left 30 minutes ago.

We have a million presents in the car, waiting for it to be safe to bring them in.  

I'm taking a nap, and my honey is going to wake me up when it's time.  Santa is on the way.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 24, 2011)

Ok...if anybody asks, I most certainly did not just recite "Twas the night before Christmas" over the PA...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 24, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> That's the worst, man. You want to stay up and kick it but you can't.



I don't have a choice my friends cousin already informed me that any time I try to go to sleep she is coming in and jumping on me to keep me awake...I can't complain though


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 24, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Don't worry too much about it, all I've done so far today is one code 3 transfer and then played Call of Duty with my partner.



I worked today and we had some downtime but also had a ripping' stemi and an od...


----------



## fast65 (Dec 24, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I worked today and we had some downtime but also had a ripping' stemi and an od...



So no COD then?


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 24, 2011)

*Ahaha I got a present already*

Season Two of "Life" on DVD.

("I am NOT attached to this car...")

Hope y'all score as well as I did. Peace out.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 24, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> Season Two of "Life" on DVD.
> 
> ("I am NOT attached to this car...")
> 
> Hope y'all score as well as I did. Peace out.



Life and Dead Like Me are on my "rewatch" list.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 24, 2011)

*You'll see it on the morning news so I might as well tell you now*

Bad news folks on decent into San Diego tonight we lost our number two engine. We managed to limp into SAN and land. Got to the gate got everyone off. When we went out to inspect the damage we found shreds of red velvet, jingle bells, and venison in the vanes of the engine. It was bad, there was fat man everywhere and the whole engine reeked of egg nog. Near as we can tell the engine ingested the sleigh and at least 4 reindeer, maybe five. I can't say much else because the FAA is investigating but I'm thinking Santa got juiced up on cookies and egg nog fell asleep and drifted into our flight path. Sorry folks Christmas is canceled.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 25, 2011)

BBG, I really thought it was bad news until I read the whole thing, lol.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 25, 2011)

Aprz said:


> BBG, I really thought it was bad news until I read the whole thing, lol.



Same here! Ha ha ha!


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 25, 2011)

How to present a 21st century conundrum in church before mass. Reading the Bible... on a Kindle.


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 25, 2011)

Apparently some people missed the memo that gravity doesn't celebrate Christmas


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 25, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Bad news folks on decent into San Diego tonight we lost our number two engine. We managed to limp into SAN and land. Got to the gate got everyone off. When we went out to inspect the damage we found shreds of red velvet, jingle bells, and venison in the vanes of the engine. It was bad, there was fat man everywhere and the whole engine reeked of egg nog. Near as we can tell the engine ingested the sleigh and at least 4 reindeer, maybe five. I can't say much else because the FAA is investigating but I'm thinking Santa got juiced up on cookies and egg nog fell asleep and drifted into our flight path. Sorry folks Christmas is canceled.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 25, 2011)

fast65 said:


> So no COD then?



That'd be a negative ghostrider. Our hard post don't have any sort of gaming system if your lucky enough to get posted there. They do have a couple couches a computer and a tv though!!!

Merry Christmas! HoHoHo!!!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 25, 2011)

NVRob said:


> HoHoHo!!!



Hey! Don't call me a... oh wait, sorry, took that the wrong way.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 25, 2011)

Enjoying a Christmas day parked in a recliner at medic 106, watching Ralphie plot to get a Red Ryder BB gun for Christmas ... Plus, my partner brought homemade cookies and we're drinking coffee from our new Keurig! It's been decent so far. Let's see how the rest of the day goes.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 25, 2011)

White Christmas in west Texas. To everyone working today stay safe. Off to do some snow wheeling and snow ball fight. 




Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 25, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> White Christmas in west Texas. To everyone working today stay safe. Off to do some snow wheeling and snow ball fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where do you get that white grass from?! h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 25, 2011)

Was supposed to work on an ALS unit today but my medic called out sick. So looks like I'm on BLS :glare:


----------



## exodus (Dec 25, 2011)

firefite said:


> Was supposed to work on an ALS unit today but my medic called out sick. So looks like I'm on BLS :glare:



Oh fun!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 25, 2011)

exodus said:


> Oh fun!



Actually it's not all that bad. Posted watching movies and reading rapid interpretation of 12 leads.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 25, 2011)

Got my steth back for Christmas! Woohoo! Was going crazy using those p.o.s ones that are provided!


----------



## BandageBrigade (Dec 25, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> White Christmas in west Texas. To everyone working today stay safe. Off to do some snow wheeling and snow ball fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





How the heck do you have that in texas and it is a high of 50 in iowa with no hint of snow?! Warmest Christmas I've ever had.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 25, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> How the heck do you have that in texas and it is a high of 50 in iowa with no hint of snow?! Warmest Christmas I've ever had.



75 degrees here today


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 25, 2011)

^
Forecasted to be 77 in North County.


----------



## exodus (Dec 25, 2011)

firefite said:


> Actually it's not all that bad. Posted watching movies and reading rapid interpretation of 12 leads.



Probably not as fun as your brakes going out mid-transport because there was no brake fluid -.-   From now I'm checking all the fluids on my own.


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 25, 2011)

For Christmas Day we had 25C here = 77F in your measurements.
Mind you...it is the middle of summer.
I did cook a turkey roast dinner for lunch , although we had salad and cold meats for dinner.lol. 
Enjoy your day all!


----------



## exodus (Dec 25, 2011)

enjoynz said:


> For Christmas Day we had 25C here = 77F in your measurements.
> Mind you...it is the middle of summer.
> I did cook a turkey roast dinner for lunch , although we had salad and cold meats for dinner.lol.
> Enjoy your day all!



Yummy. It's 70f here right now in hemet.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 25, 2011)

exodus said:


> Probably not as fun as your brakes going out mid-transport because there was no brake fluid -.-   From now I'm checking all the fluids on my own.



That's not the first time that has happened.... What unit were you in? 54485 or 93315?


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 25, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Where do you get that white grass from?! h34r:



Far west Texas(Midland/Odessa) area.  Went out this morning with a family member that runs oil well leases and wound up trail breaking snow to get to a few. About 8" on the ground. If SA got even half this much the whole area would implode.



BandageBrigade said:


> How the heck do you have that in texas and it is a high of 50 in iowa with no hint of snow?! Warmest Christmas I've ever had.



Right place, right time. This is the second time in 8 weeks this area has had this much snow.


----------



## firetender (Dec 25, 2011)

I opened up a page here and then went to breakfast (this is Hawaii, I know you're probably getting ready for dinner!) without shutting down my computer. When I got back, my screen was white!

Snowdrift, I guess.


----------



## exodus (Dec 25, 2011)

firefite said:


> that's not the first time that has happened.... What unit were you in? 54485 or 93315?



54485


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 25, 2011)

Talked to my supervisor today during our christmas lunch and according to him alot of our protocols are going to be changing hmmm


----------



## exodus (Dec 25, 2011)

Hopefully they give us combitube. Figures coming from somewhere that allows it lol.


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 25, 2011)

Snow in Texas?? It's 54* in southern Indiana


----------



## Anjel (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!  

I so hungry. Bring on the food.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 25, 2011)

77° right now.  Probably hit 80° earlier.


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 25, 2011)

Its snowing here. The guests just left because the roads were getting slick. Now I'm sitting around, playing with the fur kids, checking messages, and watching El Dorado. I like John Wayne movies.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 25, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> h34r:



Things went that bad w/o my help to keep things smooth?  Sorry I'll have to quit work so I can help out around here 24/7.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 25, 2011)

Clearing my FTO time tomorrow unless i royally mess something up. 

That'll be a great christmas present.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 25, 2011)

15.5 hours in and no calls. I'm afraid...


----------



## Anjel (Dec 25, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> 15.5 hours in and no calls. I'm afraid...



Oo dang. Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 25, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Clearing my FTO time tomorrow unless i royally mess something up.
> 
> That'll be a great christmas present.



Congratulations!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 25, 2011)

My total for Christmas eve and Christmas day... Two codes, one chest pain, one COPD, one disbetic, one mva and one altered mental status that turned out to be a basal bleed with shift and blood in the ventricles and spinal cord. 

Merry Christmas. Overtime shift tomorrow. No codes please.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 25, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> My total for Christmas eve and Christmas day... Two codes, one chest pain, one COPD, one disbetic, one mva and one altered mental status that turned out to be a basal bleed with shift and blood in the ventricles and spinal cord.
> 
> Merry Christmas. Overtime shift tomorrow. No codes please.



*like* Man you worked both days?? 12s or 24s?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah. And, it was my regular shift! We work 2 12 hour days and 2 12 hour nights. I didn't really mind... Some of my shift mates wanted time off to spend with their family... I'm all alone, so why not work?


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah that's true. So they rotate you between nights and days during every week? Seems kinda strange, haven't seen that before :unsure:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah. We have 4 platoons. You work 2 days, 2 nights, 4 days off. I like it a lot.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 25, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> *like* Man you worked both days?? 12s or 24s?



Both days here as well, and tomorrow. My shifts were nowhere near as eventful as n7's though.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 25, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Yeah. We have 4 platoons. You work 2 days, 2 nights, 4 days off. I like it a lot.



I wouldn't mind a schedule like that at all. Definitely wouldn't work with school too though.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, must be nice to be on a sprint car and only go out to ALS runs... 
My Lt is working 72hrs, just got to the halfway point. Guy is crazy, but making killer money!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 26, 2011)

enjoynz said:


> For Christmas Day we had 25C here = 77F in your measurements.
> Mind you...it is the middle of summer.
> I did cook a turkey roast dinner for lunch , although we had salad and cold meats for dinner.lol.
> Enjoy your day all!



Ha! 13F here.

And I like you enjoy....I had pizza for dinner today.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 26, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> 15.5 hours in and no calls. I'm afraid...



Sucker. I continued on the tradition today. Since I've been in the fire service (4 years) we have had a structure fire every Christmas morning. First year: garage fire. Second year: barn fire. Last year: House fire, total loss. (I felt terrible for them. Losing everything, on Christmas day no less.) This year was no exception. Today was a woodworking shop. The owner woke up, looked out the window and saw smoke pouring from his shop. 5 more minutes and he would have lost it, the adjoined garage and all his vehicles. :-S

Here's hoping next Christmas is incident free, although I don't have much hope. 

ANYHOW........MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 26, 2011)

Made it 19 hours before the first one.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 26, 2011)

We had a DOA. A couple full arrests. A peds full arrest. And a ton of MVC/TCs


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 26, 2011)

firefite said:


> We had a DOA. A couple full arrests. A peds full arrest. And a ton of MVC/TCs



Christmas day???????? :wacko:


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 26, 2011)

*One of us posted a while ago about working in Canadian outback.*

Wonder how he is doing?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 26, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Christmas day???????? :wacko:



Yeah. In a response area of 5,000 square miles we hardly ever get a slow day for 911 calls.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 26, 2011)

Just got dispatched to assist a unit.

Dispatched: priority 3 for an unresponsive pt. 

In the notes 

"per rn pt is on NRB at 5l" 

"non emergent response requested" 

"Dr wants ct scan"


----------



## fast65 (Dec 26, 2011)

firefite said:


> We had a DOA. A couple full arrests. A peds full arrest. And a ton of MVC/TCs



I guess we were lucky, made it through the holiday without a single arrest, MVC, or any other sort of tragedy.


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Just got dispatched to assist a unit.
> 
> Dispatched: priority 3 for an unresponsive pt.
> 
> ...



Several things do not compute here!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 26, 2011)

EMSLaw said:


> Several things do not compute here!




Lol I know.

We ended up canceled. The pt quit breathing, and they managed to get them in the truck before we got there.


----------



## silver (Dec 26, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Christmas day???????? :wacko:



Deaths due to natural and accidental causes are highest during Christmas through New Years.


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> We ended up canceled. *The pt quit breathing*, and they managed to get them in the truck before we got there.



Emphasis mine.  I can see how this totally justified the request for a non-emergency response!  Though I guess you were just coming in for a lift assist for the other crew?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 26, 2011)

EMSLaw said:


> Emphasis mine.  I can see how this totally justified the request for a non-emergency response!  Though I guess you were just coming in for a lift assist for the other crew?



Yea the pt weighed 465


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Yea the pt weighed 465



Ah.  That's pushing it.  I might have called for a bariatric truck.  Of course, when the patient then stopped breathing while I was waiting for them to show up, I would probably have done whatever was necessary to get him or her to the hospital. 

Fortunately, we have a good relationship with the local fire departments, and they're always willing to help out on the rare occasion where we really can't get the patient moved ourselves.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 26, 2011)

Third day shift... third code. 

I can go weeks without an arrest and then to have three in a row. Starnge.

Worst part is, the last two were at the end of the shift, so I had to stay late for paperwork.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 26, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Third day shift... third code.
> 
> I can go weeks without an arrest and then to have three in a row. Starnge.
> 
> Worst part is, the last two were at the end of the shift, so I had to stay late for paperwork.



Lo siento! That's no fun.

On a brighter note, who cleared FTO time today? This guy!  Well pending approval from the ops manager but seeing as my FTO is a supervisor as well I don't foresee any problems. *knocks on wood*


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 26, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Lol I know.
> 
> We ended up canceled. The pt quit breathing, and they managed to get them in the truck before we got there.



Yea they quit breathing because the RN suffocated them with a NRB at 5 lpm...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> On a brighter note, who cleared FTO time today? This guy!  Well pending approval from the ops manager but seeing as my FTO is a supervisor as well I don't foresee any problems. *knocks on wood*



Congrats! I hope your next shifts are not as "entertaining" as mine have been.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Yea they quit breathing because the RN suffocated them with a NRB at 5 lpm...



That might of had something to do with it 

what do they teach these people in nursing home school.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 26, 2011)

EMSLaw said:


> Ah.  That's pushing it.  I might have called for a bariatric truck.  Of course, when the patient then stopped breathing while I was waiting for them to show up, I would probably have done whatever was necessary to get him or her to the hospital.
> 
> Fortunately, we have a good relationship with the local fire departments, and they're always willing to help out on the rare occasion where we really can't get the patient moved ourselves.



And bariatric truck? Whats that? Lol jk

We just have our trucks and a manual bari cot.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 26, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Congrats! I hope your next shifts are not as "entertaining" as mine have been.



The last 4 days were pretty uneventful, only nastiness we had on christmas was a neonate transfer for a premie with fetal alcohol syndrome  but the neonate team did everything, I just drove. 

Other than that nothing special, 10 calls in 12 hours today, 8 of which were AMAs, all BLS/ILS so I was buried up to my neck in paperwork, 1 obvious death, and 1 guy in textbook DKA, we stuck him 6 times including an EJ attempt and still couldn't get a line  I almost drilled his leg but we were only 3-4 minutes out at the point so we decided against it. 

People IV heroine use is not conducive to allowing people to try and help you when something bad happens!


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Lo siento! That's no fun.
> 
> On a brighter note, who cleared FTO time today? This guy!  Well pending approval from the ops manager but seeing as my FTO is a supervisor as well I don't foresee any problems. *knocks on wood*



Are you still a medic student or did you finish class?  Do you need to update your certs in the little sidebar thing?

Excellent news, regardless!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 26, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Are you still a medic student or did you finish class?  Do you need to update your certs in the little sidebar thing?
> 
> Excellent news, regardless!



Still a student, I've got my final then 6 months of clinicals and internship left, graduation is in June, then my FTO for medic when a FT spot opens up.  

I cleared my FTO for my Intermediate spot at the local 911 agency  no more 3rd seat for me!


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Still a student, I've got my final then 6 months of clinicals and internship left, graduation is in June, then my FTO for medic when a FT spot opens up.
> 
> I cleared my FTO for my Intermediate spot at the local 911 agency  no more 3rd seat for me!



Nice.  How does intermediate differ from medic?  Around here, they are absolutely the same.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 26, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Nice.  How does intermediate differ from medic?  Around here, they are absolutely the same.



Here we use the I/85 cirriculum. All the units are either I/P or P/P. 

Straight from our protocol manual:



> Approved procedures
> 
> EMT-INTERMEDIATE
> (in addition to EMT-Basic skills) -so AED
> ...



edit: wow that was really long, sorry about that.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Still a student, I've got my final then 6 months of clinicals and internship left, graduation is in June, then my FTO for medic when a FT spot opens up.
> 
> I cleared my FTO for my Intermediate spot at the local 911 agency  no more 3rd seat for me!



Congrats bud! I'll meet you out in Siletz for a beer


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 26, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Congrats bud! I'll meet you out in Siletz for a beer



Deal, I'll be there in about 10 hours! :rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Dec 26, 2011)

Deal, I'll see if I can switch districts with a different unit and meet you out there


----------



## Anjel (Dec 26, 2011)

Woot woot...just found out that after I finish medic, I can transfer to a local community college and use my cert towards an associates degree. And I already have all the gen eds done.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 27, 2011)

Got tired of my partner using his pulse ox to obtain a pulse. I asked him to do it manually. First time he was correct with a pulse of 104. But the second time he did it (about 2 mins later) he was wrong. He said 104 again. But it was actually 74. He's not too happy with me now and only 2 more days with him.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Any one know anything about a place called Emergency Services Consultants, Ltd. In the Houston Texas area.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 27, 2011)

*NVRob uses CHARCOAL.*

neener neener neeeeener.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 27, 2011)

There's something inherently wrong with getting homework packets from work...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 27, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> neener neener neeeeener.



 I knew someone was going to say something about it. It's in the protocols but I haven't actually seen a tube of it on the unit. lol



Linuss said:


> There's something inherently wrong with getting homework packets from work...



Agreed


----------



## exodus (Dec 27, 2011)

Linuss said:


> There's something inherently wrong with getting homework packets from work...



I had a homework packet during FTO. I just did it at work during down time, but it had to be completed before I was cleared... I finished it by like the 5th shift, lol.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 27, 2011)

exodus said:


> I had a homework packet during FTO. I just did it at work during down time, but it had to be completed before I was cleared... I finished it by like the 5th shift, lol.



I never finished one of the assignments from the packet....


----------



## epipusher (Dec 27, 2011)

I just recently dropped my FTO and preceptor status. Couldn't handle it anymore. I was getting annoyed by the know it all new employees and students. I needed a break.:wacko:


----------



## exodus (Dec 27, 2011)

firefite said:


> I never finished one of the assignments from the packet....



Psh. I was told it needed to be done to clear, so I did it!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 27, 2011)

exodus said:


> Psh. I was told it needed to be done to clear, so I did it!



So was I. My FTO lost one of the papers lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 27, 2011)

Reason #347 I love living in Delaware. Pretzel Salad. 

That is all.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 27, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Reason #347 I love living in Delaware. Pretzel Salad.
> 
> That is all.



Ummm...what is this pretzel salad of which you speak?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 27, 2011)

It's a bowl of deliciousness. 

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/strawberry-pretzel-salad-2/


----------



## Anjel (Dec 27, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> It's a bowl of deliciousness.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/strawberry-pretzel-salad-2/



That looks awesome!


----------



## exodus (Dec 28, 2011)

Edit: I removed the link in image cuz it makes it lag.... Don't click link on mobile phone or on slow computers.

http://i.imgur.com/4utw5.gif


----------



## exodus (Dec 28, 2011)

I so want to go vacation in South Africa.


----------



## Bob67 (Dec 28, 2011)

First night on call. No calls. Should make up for it on the overnight New Year's Eve.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 28, 2011)

Just got off shift. 12 hours on the medic unit. Went to bed at 2200, slept til 0630. I'll take that kind of shift anytime!


----------



## rwik123 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just got out of wisdom teeth surgery. Propofol is amazingggg!!!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 28, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Just got out of wisdom teeth surgery. Propofol is amazingggg!!!



Dont pull a michael jackson.


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Dec 28, 2011)

I thoroughly dislike that when we are responding code 3 to a true emergency, we have to still alarm an MVC because *SOMEONE* wasn't paying attention to the fact that ALL of the cars ahead of him stopped for a reason.  I mean really, can you not see this HUGE ambulance, with this very LOUD siren, and very BRIGHT lights stopped in the intersection to clear traffic?  You were just in a little bitty car, that hit another little bitty car, that hit another little bitty car... UGH.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy crap, I start medic school in 6 days.


----------



## FourLoko (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy crap, I had a good day off today.


----------



## exodus (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy crap. I want a house.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy crap, I feel like crap!


----------



## exodus (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy crap, my bird is out of reach and he wont come down from his perch!


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 28, 2011)

Somehow I just do not want.
I have to type in a loading list for our ambulance ... And then I have to read deployment plans for the New Year shift in the City. I got the task of managing a medical treatment center in a tent....:unsure:
I'm curious how this will work.-_-


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 28, 2011)

exodus said:


> Holy crap, my bird is out of reach and he wont come down from his perch!



Holy crap, what kind of bird do you have?


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 28, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Holy crap, what kind of bird do you have?



That I would also like to know ....

:wacko:


----------



## Spedz (Dec 28, 2011)

WOW this steak smells so good...that is all now we will return you to your normally non-directional thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy crap I start medic in 6 days too!


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy crap, my second semester of medic school starts in 6 days!


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 28, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


>



*looooooool* :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

delicious egg


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 28, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Holy crap, my second semester of medic school starts in 6 days!



Time passes too fast ....:unsure:


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Holy crap I start medic in 6 days too!



Holy crap! Study buddies!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 28, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Holy crap I start medic in 6 days too!



Cool!


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 28, 2011)

I wish I was starting Medic.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy crap, rmabrey get out of my head.


----------



## exodus (Dec 28, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Holy crap, what kind of bird do you have?



Cockatiel.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 28, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Holy crap! Study buddies!



Fo sho!


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 28, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Holy crap, rmabrey get out of my head.



Sorry. It's interesting up there


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry dispatch I'm not gonna be transporting a cancer patient who is on a vent and needs SPO2 monitoring. Because neither of those are in my scope of practice, and because the nurse also states that she wants an ACLS unit.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 28, 2011)

Just got a save with a high likelihood of recovery. Kinda disheartening that my first legit save in a while was on a drug addict...


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 28, 2011)

firefite said:


> Sorry dispatch I'm not gonna be transporting a cancer patient who is on a vent and needs SPO2 monitoring. Because neither of those are in my scope of practice, and because the nurse also states that she wants an ACLS unit.



Pulse oximetry is outside of your scope?!


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 28, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Pulse oximetry is outside of your scope?!



its out of  scope in my area for Basics.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 28, 2011)

On duty and rapidly losing my voice.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 28, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Pulse oximetry is outside of your scope?!


Unless you feel like finagling either "assessment" or "vital signs including but not limited too," then yes, nothing in California specifically spells out that a pulse ox is in the scope of practice of EMT.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 28, 2011)

exodus said:


> Cockatiel.



Usaf and i have 2 cockatiels Earl and Dim. Dim used to be called 'tupid (named by his then 4 year old after the bird flew into the side of a flatscreen tv). We also have a parrot named Alex and a fat cat named Ginger that loves to watch the parrot all day long, but is terrified of the cockatiels.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 28, 2011)

I had a cockatiel, umbrella cockatoo, a parrolet and a green cheeked conure. My brother took em all when he moved out


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 28, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Pulse oximetry is outside of your scope?!



For about 4 more days. Then once the new year starts it is going to be within our scope. And the rumor has it alot of stuff is going to be added to our scope for EMTs.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 28, 2011)

Not counting tonight, only 4 more days until I leave for a week of CO!!!


----------



## exodus (Dec 28, 2011)

firefite said:


> Sorry dispatch I'm not gonna be transporting a cancer patient who is on a vent and needs SPO2 monitoring. Because neither of those are in my scope of practice, and because the nurse also states that she wants an ACLS unit.



Starting 2012, we're allowed to attach, monitor, interpret and maintain SPo2. We have to keep it > 94%

http://remsa.us/policy/2012/  4102-C

Edit: But it is not on the update list of required items for EMT's (3301-p4)


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 28, 2011)

I wish they would change our protocols, as it stands now the system is set up so techs should almost only do transfers. It takes crafty working to get away with doing a 911 call.


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 28, 2011)

exodus said:


> Starting 2012, we're allowed to attach, monitor, interpret and maintain SPo2. We have to keep it > 94%
> 
> http://remsa.us/policy/2012/4102-C



And that COPD patient who is getting along just fine at 88%?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh, and according to the current draft revision of the statute regulating EMTs, pulse oximetry is now going to be specifically mentioned in the "collect diagnostic signs including, but not limited to..." section.

http://www.emsa.ca.gov/about/EMT 15...MT_Revised_15daycomment_Draft_Regulations.pdf


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 28, 2011)

EMSLaw said:


> And that COPD patient who is getting along just fine at 88%?


"Standing orders are to be utilized as clinically indicated. Not every standing order in a treatment protocol must be carried out on every patient treated under that treatment protocol. Discretionary judgment is required."

Of course that's in conflict with the rest of the protocol book that treats EMS providers like complete idiots who traveled to their EMS class on a short bus. Riverside, I used to like your protocols, but now it's written at such a dumbed down level that even Orange County paramedics look intelligent, protocol wise, compared to you.


----------



## exodus (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay now I'm confused, I guess in non-IFT we can use SPo2, but not during IFT?

In 5501 page 15, it says Spo2 monitoring is ALS and higher leve. But in 4102-c it says it is... Maybe it's because it's not on the required equipment list?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 28, 2011)

exodus said:


> Okay now I'm confused, I guess in non-IFT we can use SPo2, but not during IFT?
> 
> In 5501 page 15, it says Spo2 monitoring is ALS and higher leve. But in 4102-c it says it is... Maybe it's because it's not on the required equipment list?




Could be a typo. Also, page 15 is a guide for facilities and the intro part ("Interfacility transport" section above "Procedures" on page 1) makes it clear that this is for acute care to acute care or sub acute to acute (so not discharges, doctor's office, or dialysis calls) in addition to saying that these procedures are "suggested."


----------



## exodus (Dec 28, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Could be a typo. Also, page 15 is a guide for facilities and the intro part ("Interfacility transport" section above "Procedures" on page 1) makes it clear that this is for acute care to acute care or sub acute to acute (so not discharges, doctor's office, or dialysis calls) in addition to saying that these procedures are "suggested."



That's what I'm thinking I"m gonna copy the PDF to my kindle land spend my downtime reading through everything.  I'm looking at the drafts of 7502 and it seems Basics will be able to obtain BGL's only after a medic asks them to.  At this point we use a loop hole where we take the BGL off of the needle so we're not actually touching the patient. Seems to be the best way so far.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 29, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Just got a save with a high likelihood of recovery. Kinda disheartening that my first legit save in a while was on a drug addict...



My first legit save was on a drug addict also. In fact, all of the "saves" I have been on were arrests secondary to opoid overdoses. :wacko:


----------



## Meursault (Dec 29, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> My first legit save was on a drug addict also. In fact, all of the "saves" I have been on were arrests secondary to opoid overdoses. :wacko:



My partner was just talking about his 4-month streak of repeat saves/ opioid reversals of the same woman. Apparently, on the last one, her 4 y/o grandson called 911 to report that "Grammy isn't moving and she has a pointy thing in her arm". A bit heartbreaking, but nice to know her grandkid has more sense than she did.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 29, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> My first legit save was on a drug addict also. In fact, all of the "saves" I have been on were arrests secondary to opoid overdoses. :wacko:



That tends to be the norm around here as well.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 29, 2011)

Also, I got the email from our clinical director about my field training. Cleared it! Also scored a full time spot in the next shift bid if I want it.


----------



## R99 (Dec 29, 2011)

Sold my totally awesome Jeep with leather seats for some piece of crap that doesn't suck gas like it's going out of fashion, bummer, I loved my Jeep but it just cost too damn much to run.

I'm going to attempt some more sleep, anybody who wakes me fear death, or worse.  Not that I dont like early morning jobs, but when you get a shout early in the morning you sort of wake yourself up and off you go but it's just a pain in the arse getting back to sleep.  No more nights after tonight thankfully.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 29, 2011)

Why must i be awake during the day? Curse you sunlight!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 29, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> Time passes too fast ....:unsure:



You are telling me! 

Christmas break always FLIES by! I wonder how it will be next Christmas now that college is done and I'll me a paramedic by then. :-S Christmas break will be like 3 days long. :-(


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 29, 2011)

So, last night I dreamed I showed back up at class in Texas and had forgotten my pocket drug guide. Then they kicked me out of the class. :wacko: I woke up in a near panic. Ha ha ha!

On a side note, I don't know if I said this yet. But last semester, our instructor came into our dorm at 0300 and woke up the entire paramedic class, marched us into our study and gave us our dopa and epi tests. At the time is seemed horrible, but later that day we were all laughing about it. He said we would not always be using our drugs in a comfortable classroom at 1100 in the morning after a good night sleep. I actually liked it.


----------



## R99 (Dec 29, 2011)

God I wish I got to sleep through last night stupid shout  at 4am!!!

Our watch system sucks, two days and two nights,  no way to get out of it because of the union clause that you cannot replace somebody with somebody less qualified, grrrr!!!  The only way to escape is to relocate to a day only vehicle but their scum or defy God and get into the motorcycle unit.

I'm wide awake and complaining to people on the internet, I feel weird.


----------



## JDub (Dec 29, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So, last night I dreamed I showed back up at class in Texas and had forgotten my pocket drug guide. Then they kicked me out of the class. :wacko: I woke up in a near panic. Ha ha ha!
> 
> On a side note, I don't know if I said this yet. But last semester, our instructor came into our dorm at 0300 and woke up the entire paramedic class, marched us into our study and gave us our dopa and epi tests. At the time is seemed horrible, but later that day we were all laughing about it. He said we would not always be using our drugs in a comfortable classroom at 1100 in the morning after a good night sleep. I actually liked it.



Where do you go to school that your entire class all lives in the same dorm?


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 29, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You are telling me!
> 
> Christmas break always FLIES by! I wonder how it will be next Christmas now that college is done and I'll me a paramedic by then. :-S Christmas break will be like 3 days long. :-(



I feel The older one becomes, the faster time goes by.
When I was in middle of the year healthy written, I had a look into my Patient record in hospital and was surprised . 5 years have elapsed flown by ... and I thought It would  been less. That's a weird feeling. But because life is beautiful, one should not think about the passing of time. You have a great future in front of you. My instructor always said, the real learning begins when the school is over. He was right.


----------



## Meursault (Dec 29, 2011)

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2011/12/29/boston-tops-list-of-drunkest-u-s-cities-of-2011/



> According to the report, Boston has 4,750,296 residents over the age of 21. Of that number, 20.1% are considered binge drinkers while another 7.4% are considered heavy drinkers. The average Boston resident consumes 15.5 drinks per month.



This explains so much.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 29, 2011)

MrConspiracy said:


> http://boston.cbslocal.com/2011/12/29/boston-tops-list-of-drunkest-u-s-cities-of-2011/
> 
> 
> 
> This explains so much.



They average less than a drink a day.  Where's the problem?


----------



## silver (Dec 29, 2011)

MrConspiracy said:


> http://boston.cbslocal.com/2011/12/29/boston-tops-list-of-drunkest-u-s-cities-of-2011/
> 
> 
> 
> This explains so much.



But Boston only has about 620,000 residents. The number they use is likely the metropolitan area. Which also probably has the highest college student and recent college grad density out of any metro area.

"There are three kinds of lies: lies, damned lies, and statistics."


----------



## Meursault (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh, their methodology is terrible, but I do like the title of "America's Drunkest City". 

Boston: More wind than Chicago, more drunks than New York, and quite possibly more people of West Indian descent than the West Indies!


----------



## medic417 (Dec 29, 2011)

MrConspiracy said:


> Oh, their methodology is terrible, but I do like the title of "America's Drunkest City".
> 
> Boston: More wind than Chicago, more drunks than New York, and quite possibly more people of West Indian descent than the West Indies!



And you have a problem with people of West Indian descent, why?


----------



## Meursault (Dec 29, 2011)

medic417 said:


> And you have a problem with people of West Indian descent, why?



Hm? No. I don't have a problem with the wind, either, but three's a good number for a list and it was the only other counterintuitive thing that occurred to me.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 29, 2011)

MrConspiracy said:


> Hm? No. I don't have a problem with the wind, either, but three's a good number for a list and it was the only other counterintuitive thing that occurred to me.



Just seems odd to single out a race when referring to 2 other items that are considered bad things.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 29, 2011)

MrConspiracy said:


> Hm? No. I don't have a problem with the wind, either, but three's a good number for a list and it was the only other counterintuitive thing that occurred to me.



Two's company...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 29, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Just seems odd to single out a race when referring to 2 other items that are considered bad things.



I didn't see any inferrence to "bad things" in the first post.. So that makes YOU the racist my friend  

Carry on. 

I kid I kid!


----------



## medic417 (Dec 29, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I didn't see any inferrence to "bad things" in the first post.. So that makes YOU the racist my friend
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> I kid I kid!



:rofl::rofl: not.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 29, 2011)

You're all crazy...:rofl:


----------



## silver (Dec 29, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Just seems odd to single out a race when referring to 2 other items that are considered bad things.



Why do you consider it a race? Isn't it rather a group of people with similar geographic descent but with different ethnicities and cultures?


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Dec 29, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> You're all crazy...:rofl:




yup


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 29, 2011)

OrlandoRMAMedic said:


> yup



^_^ i like it....


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Dec 29, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> ^_^ i like it....



:beerchug:


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 29, 2011)

OrlandoRMAMedic said:


> :beerchug:



This is a very good idea...:beerchug:

What are you doing?


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Dec 29, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> This is a very good idea...:beerchug:
> 
> What are you doing?



Resting up for my marathon week at work that starts Saturday morning and ends sometime Tues evening.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 29, 2011)

OrlandoRMAMedic said:


> Resting up for my marathon week at work that starts Saturday morning and ends sometime Tues evening.



Does not sound good. I'm only on Saturday night at the Shift on a treatment center in a tent in the city at the Rhine. There, I should work as head of the treatment center..:unsure:


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Dec 29, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> Does not sound good. I'm only on Saturday night at the Shift on a treatment center in a tent city at the Rhine. Dort sollte ich als Leiter der Behandlungseinheit zu arbeiten.:unsure:



I don't work straight through.  I am scheduled 10 hour shifts, but they usually turn into 14's or more.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 29, 2011)

OrlandoRMAMedic said:


> I don't work straight through.  I am scheduled 10 hour shifts, but they usually turn into 14's or more.



Ok then it is not so bad after all ...
I would like to trade ...
I have respect  for my mission on Saturday .... Honestly, I do not if I'll do it right.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 29, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> You're all crazy...:rofl:



New motto for EMTLife!


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 29, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> New motto for EMTLife!



oh yes...

And who brought it here .... *innocentLook*

:blush:


----------



## R99 (Dec 29, 2011)

Figured a nice hot shower would help me sleep,  the giant spider lurking in the shower had other ideas ...


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 29, 2011)

R99 said:


> Figured a nice hot shower would help me sleep,  the giant spider lurking in the shower had other ideas ...



How big is the spider?
:unsure:


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Dec 29, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> How big is the spider?
> :unsure:



I don't care how big it is... the fact that it is still alive paralyzes me.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 29, 2011)

OrlandoRMAMedic said:


> I don't care how big it is... the fact that it is still alive paralyzes me.



Why ????
They're sweet little critters....


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Dec 29, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> Why ????
> They're sweet little critters....



ha ha ha...


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 29, 2011)

R99 said:


> Figured a nice hot shower would help me sleep,  the giant spider lurking in the shower had other ideas ...



I feel your insomniac pain. Phenylephrine I'm taking for congestion is causing me major sleep issues, if I didn't think pseudoepedrine would be worse I'd go through the hassle of getting that.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 29, 2011)

OrlandoRMAMedic said:


> ha ha ha...



Really you can believe me.


----------



## Medic2409 (Dec 29, 2011)

708 pages.  

Must be a record.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 29, 2011)

Medic2409 said:


> 708 pages.
> 
> Must be a record.



Where?:unsure:

Strangely, it's 02:58 AM. I'm still not weary.
Insomnia....:unsure:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 29, 2011)

medic417 said:


> :rofl::rofl: not.



Lose the tude.

Your no fun when your grumpy :rofl:

In other news I'm bored out of my mind. 8 hours in to a 16 and we are at the only post in our system that is slow. The city is running back to back calls, we have run 0 since they put us here. Idk how you rural guys/gals do it.


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Dec 29, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> Where?:unsure:
> 
> Strangely, it's 02:58 AM. I'm still not weary.
> Insomnia....:unsure:



Insomnia stinks.  Have had it for years.  Has gotten worse as of late.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 29, 2011)

Just avoid the Conrad Murray method of treatment .


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Dec 29, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Just avoid the Conrad Murray method of treatment .



umm, yeah, no.  i would rather not sleep at all than go that route


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 29, 2011)

OrlandoRMAMedic said:


> Insomnia stinks.  Have had it for years.  Has gotten worse as of late.



I have it only occasionally.
It has to do with my current life situation. It is somewhat difficult at present. But I'm working on that, next year it gets better.^_^
I am currently happy to be healthy again after 5 Years.


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Dec 29, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> I have it only occasionally.
> It has to do with my current life situation. It is somewhat difficult at present. But I'm working on that, next year it gets better.^_^
> I am currently happy to be healthy again after 5 Years.



I wish it was only occasionally.  Every night.  But once I fall asleep, unless my alarm goes off, I can sleep.  It is the falling asleep that I have the issue with.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 29, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Lose the tude.
> 
> Your no fun when your grumpy :rofl:
> 
> In other news I'm bored out of my mind. 8 hours in to a 16 and we are at the only post in our system that is slow. The city is running back to back calls, we have run 0 since they put us here. Idk how you rural guys/gals do it.



:glare:  I'll be grumpy if I want to.  

Us rural people pass the time by sleeping.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 29, 2011)

OrlandoRMAMedic said:


> I wish it was only occasionally.  Every night.  But once I fall asleep, unless my alarm goes off, I can sleep.  It is the falling asleep that I have the issue with.



That's a silly thing.
For me it is like from time to time and then come occasionally nightmares. In my nightmares are the things I experienced before. I dream always of such a situation again where I lay with relaxed muscle on the op table and the surgeon had talked, but I could not answer..... :unsure:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 29, 2011)

medic417 said:


> :glare:  I'll be grumpy if I want to.
> 
> Us rural people pass the time by sleeping.



Yea I already slept. Been studying 12 lead MI imposters but that's getting old now too. Shoulda brought my pharm cards today. 3 calls in 10 hrs is absurd!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 29, 2011)

R99 said:


> Figured a nice hot shower would help me sleep,  the giant spider lurking in the shower had other ideas ...



Oh my gosh....that is horrible! I am waiting for Sasha and Linuss to come back me up here too.


----------



## Hate (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm new here. Somebody post an interesting thread?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 29, 2011)

OrlandoRMAMedic said:


> umm, yeah, no.  i would rather not sleep at all than go that route



If you have insomnia long enough you start to understand how things got to that point. After a while you'll do anything to sleep.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 29, 2011)

*Lots of new people*

Just wanted to say I'm very pleased to see all the new faces...uh I mean avatars. Welcome new peeps.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 29, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> If you have insomnia long enough you start to understand how things got to that point. After a while you'll do anything to sleep.



Milk helps a person sleep.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 29, 2011)

Lights I'm right there with you. I hate spiders.



Hate said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new here. Somebody post an interesting thread?



No, no, no, the new guy is supposed to bring the excitement and fun. Welcome!

My partner has been a medic for 22 years, I'm 22 years old... We had a pretty cool conversation about pedis but now he's sleeping again.


----------



## Hate (Dec 29, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Lights I'm right there with you. I hate spiders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, my "new posts" tab ony has 4 threads in it, and when I look at all threads, the amount of threads is overwhelming


----------



## silver (Dec 29, 2011)

Hate said:


> LOL, my "new posts" tab ony has 4 threads in it, and when I look at all threads, the amount of threads is overwhelming



Go to Quick Links at the top and then to Today's Posts. That will give you all active topics over the past 24 hours.


----------



## Hate (Dec 29, 2011)

silver said:


> Go to Quick Links at the top and then to Today's Posts. That will give you all active topics over the past 24 hours.



Cool, thanks.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 29, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Milk helps a person sleep.



Damn and I just added milk to the list of animal products I don't eat.......ohhhhhhh wait I get it!


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Dec 29, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> If you have insomnia long enough you start to understand how things got to that point. After a while you'll do anything to sleep.



I was there a few years ago.  But the meds that I have been using are no longer working.  I had tried OTC, herbal, exercise, meditation, you name it.  I need to take a week off from work, detox the current med and try all that other stuff again.

edit - ok not "there" as in as bad as MJ, but "there" enough that I probably would have entertained just about anything if I had had the means to...


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Dec 29, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Damn and I just added milk to the list of animal products I don't eat.......ohhhhhhh wait I get it!



:rofl:


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 29, 2011)

This Baylor/Washington game is going to give me aneurysm >=[


----------



## R99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Still awake coz my flatmates friend won't piss off and needs entertaining GRRRR


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Dec 30, 2011)

R99 said:


> Still awake coz my flatmates friend won't piss off and needs entertaining GRRRR



well, that is rude... and it is much later there than it is here.


----------



## ARose (Dec 30, 2011)

R99 said:


> Still awake coz my flatmates friend won't piss off and needs entertaining GRRRR



Eat a clove of garlic and then stand really close to them and talk all breathy and deep.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 30, 2011)

I've got my *** handed to me today, and I would really love to go to bed when I get back to quarters. I don't see that happening...


----------



## Aprz (Dec 30, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I've got my *** handed to me today, and I would really love to go to bed when I get back to quarters. I don't see that happening...


What happened?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 30, 2011)

Yummy! Homemade peanut butter cup made with cookies and cream instead of milk chocolate.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 30, 2011)

My shift almost went from real boring to a real headache. Who the hell *runs* around on the freeway at 0100? Apparently the guy strungout on drugs that we almost hit doing 70 does....Then NHP takes 20 minutes to respond while we weave back and forth on the freeway all lit up to keep this guy from getting nailed by a car right in front of us. 

Auto vs. ped involving medic 37 would have been a great way to end my first shift after clearing my FTO time...not

Off tomorrow then 1000-0200 on NYE, should be a good time 

Edit: also had a guy bio the entire CPR side of the rig. Bleeding was controlled from his head lac PTA. Then he starts projectiling, while in full SMR. Every heave not only included last night's dinner but also a healthy squirt of blood from the head lac. My medic laughed and all he could say was, "Well, looks like you popped your 'bio-cherry' today, the cleaning caddy is in this compartment  "


----------



## Anjel (Dec 30, 2011)

nvrob said:


> no, no, no, the new guy is supposed to bring the excitement and fun. Welcome!


 

and cookies!!!


----------



## R99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Well my flatmates friend pissed off and I finally got some sleep

So now I am wide awake at 3am talking about it people on the internet... still feels weird

But then again you'd have to be weird to be up.at 3am anyway?


----------



## fast65 (Dec 30, 2011)

Aprz said:


> What happened?



Just a long, busy shift...I haven't got a wink of sleep in the past 30 hours.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 30, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> and cookies!!!



I've given up on cookies


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 30, 2011)

NVRob said:


> No, no, no, the new guy is supposed to bring the excitement and fun. Welcome!





Anjel1030 said:


> and cookies!!!



Chocolate would be great......


----------



## exodus (Dec 30, 2011)

So I tried to install OSX onto my laptop. It worked totally other than the fact neither of my network cards would work... So I decided to just upgrade to Win 7 instead.  Now I'm sitting in a parking lot posting after installing Win 7 at work... This is a productive day!


----------



## exodus (Dec 30, 2011)

I highly dislike rap music playing all day. Debating blasting some eyes set to kill or cradle of filth to annoy my partner.


----------



## R99 (Dec 30, 2011)

exodus said:


> I highly dislike rap music playing all day. Debating blasting some eyes set to kill or cradle of filth to annoy my partner.



Buy him some headphones and tell him to use his ipod or phone to play his sounds 

Gosh I wish I could sleep, I'd do anything for  good uninterrupted SLEEEEEP!!


----------



## exodus (Dec 30, 2011)

R99 said:


> Buy him some headphones and tell him to use his ipod or phone to play his sounds
> 
> Gosh I wish I could sleep, I'd do anything for  good uninterrupted SLEEEEEP!!



Stereo


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 30, 2011)

I hate to write Excel files in my PC .....this is so boring ....:blink::huh:


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 30, 2011)

My grandma died in a car accident this week.  Seeing the pics of the accident tonight sucked.

She was my last grandparent too. <shrugs>


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh Chimpie. That's tragic. So sorry for your loss. ;(


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 30, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> My grandma died in a car accident this week.  Seeing the pics of the accident tonight sucked.
> 
> She was my last grandparent too. <shrugs>



That's terrible, Chimpie  Thoughts and prayers go out to your family.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 30, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> My grandma died in a car accident this week.  Seeing the pics of the accident tonight sucked.
> 
> She was my last grandparent too. <shrugs>



Im so sorry chimpie. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 30, 2011)

Chimpie ..
that sounds horrible. There are no words for this calamity......... :huh:
I wish you and your family everything good and quite a lot of strength to go through this time.


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Dec 30, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> My grandma died in a car accident this week.  Seeing the pics of the accident tonight sucked.
> 
> She was my last grandparent too. <shrugs>



sorry about your loss Chimpie.  She is in great company - both of my grandfathers are up there... they will keep her laughing...


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 30, 2011)

The partner today really puts me on edge. Don't know what it is about him, but he makes me want to punch babies... Not at all my normal outgoing, fun-loving self around this puto.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 30, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> The partner today really puts me on edge. Don't know what it is about him, but he makes me want to punch babies... Not at all my normal outgoing, fun-loving self around this puto.



Careful, last partner I had that was like that was writing me up behind my back.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss Chimpie. 

So my partner tomorrow is tentatively the girl who was driving during the code 3 accident last week. I'm deciding whether or not it would be tasteless to tell her that I'm driving response all day 

Rumor has it though that they are trying to cover her shift since the doc hasn't fully cleared her from light duty yet.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 30, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Careful, last partner I had that was like that was writing me up behind my back.



He liked babies I assume... :unsure:

Just found out that he requested to work with me regularly bc he enjoys working with me. That is going to have to be addressed ASAP. Not a chance in hell.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 30, 2011)

exodus said:


> Why do you hate him? XD



Combination of pessimistic, hypocritical, and a huge smart-***. He's driving me nuts.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 30, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Combination of pessimistic, hypocritical, and a huge smart-***. He's driving me nuts.



When I fly with people like that I impose the rule of 10. I keep track of their negative comments and after I count 10 I announce "ok that's 10 negative comments in a row it's time for one positive comment". I do it in a half joking way but it's sometimes enough to snap them out of it, at least for a bit.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Dec 30, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> My grandma died in a car accident this week.  Seeing the pics of the accident tonight sucked.
> 
> She was my last grandparent too. <shrugs>



Chimpie, My thoughts and prayers are with you and the rest of your family. I think everyone would agree that we are all here for you if you need anything. 

As for being your last grandparent I can share your feelings, I have lost three out of four of my grandparents in the last 18 months. And my grandfather who is the only one remaining just came home with hospice to die. :sad:


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 30, 2011)

Chimpie, my condolences to you and your family.  I too, recently lost my last grandparent, and although it was due to long-term illness, instead of a sudden event like an accident, I can relate to that feeling of not having any living grandparents anymore.  I hope you and your family are able to find their way through this difficult time, and know that your EMTLife family is here for you, no matter what you may need.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow, just took a 911 call on a 36 yr old male, witnessed cardiac arrest, was skeptical of wether or not it was  a true arrest based on the caller, and the crews coded him on arrival. CPR was started within 5 min of collapse, so hopeing for a good outocome. 
The very next call, was a 22 year old male with Cardiac hx, sudden collapse, unresponsive, stemi alerted. Caller advised that six months ago "they had to use the paddles on his chest". 
What a night this is turning out to be... :glare:


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Dec 30, 2011)

EMSDude54343 said:


> Wow, just took a 911 call on a 36 yr old male, witnessed cardiac arrest, was skeptical of wether or not it was  a true arrest based on the caller, and the crews coded him on arrival. CPR was started within 5 min of collapse, so hopeing for a good outocome.
> The very next call, was a 22 year old male with Cardiac hx, sudden collapse, unresponsive, stemi alerted. Caller advised that six months ago "they had to use the paddles on his chest".
> What a night this is turning out to be... :glare:



Just found out they pronounced the 36 yr old at the ED, family adv no meidcal hx, and no drug abuse... ED staff is thinking an MI, me too. But no hx? i doubt that


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm too nice. Swapped my 100-0200 tomorrow for a 0445-1645 tomorrow and Sunday. More hours for me though 

Plus I owe her since she help me clean my unit when it got bio'd yesterday when all my other coworkers that were at the hospital giggled about it. 

Edit: Ahhh I found out my medic tomorrow was my Intermediate instructor! Oh dear...


----------



## silver (Dec 30, 2011)

EMSDude54343 said:


> Wow, just took a 911 call on a 36 yr old male, witnessed cardiac arrest, was skeptical of wether or not it was  a true arrest based on the caller, and the crews coded him on arrival. CPR was started within 5 min of collapse, so hopeing for a good outocome.
> The very next call, was a 22 year old male with Cardiac hx, sudden collapse, unresponsive, stemi alerted. Caller advised that six months ago "they had to use the paddles on his chest".
> What a night this is turning out to be... :glare:



22 y/o STEMI alert? How much blow did he take?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 30, 2011)

silver said:


> 22 y/o STEMI alert? How much blow did he take?



Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## ARose (Dec 31, 2011)

Hubs is redeploying tomorrow and I'm not starting on the FD for a few more weeks. I have noooooo idea what I'm gonna do to keep myself occupied until he comes home in April....Gah...maybe I'll take up knitting.
 Or collecting cats.


----------



## silver (Dec 31, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth.



I'd give them back, but I'm sure you wouldn't want them anymore as they have been all chewed up with my stale gum (thats 3 hours old).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2011)

ARose said:


> Or collecting cats.



Bad idea on the cats lol.

To your husband and yourself you have my utmost respect and thanks, I couldn't do the military life. My thoughts are with both of you and for his speedy, safe return.


----------



## ARose (Dec 31, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Bad idea on the cats lol.
> 
> To your husband and yourself you have my utmost respect and thanks, I couldn't do the military life. My thoughts are with both of you and for his speedy, safe return.



Yea, on second thought, I really kinda hate cats. They're so...damn snobby. 

It's sounds hokey, but thank you. If there weren't people like you or me, he wouldn't have a job to do or people to protect (waves American flag) It's not about the cool guy stuff he gets to do, it's about the people he does it for.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 31, 2011)

ARose said:


> Yea, on second thought, I really kinda hate cats. They're so...damn snobby.
> 
> It's sounds hokey, but thank you. If there weren't people like you or me, he wouldn't have a job to do or people to protect (waves American flag) It's not about the cool guy stuff he gets to do, it's about the people he does it for.



For the record I like my cats....usually. 

They love each other, and food more than me tho. Catnip too, and sleep, shiny objects, rubber bands, scratching posts, then me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2011)

ARose said:


> Yea, on second thought, I really kinda hate cats. They're so...damn snobby.
> 
> It's sounds hokey, but thank you. If there weren't people like you or me, he wouldn't have a job to do or people to protect (waves American flag) It's not about the cool guy stuff he gets to do, it's about the people he does it for.



:usa:


----------



## ARose (Dec 31, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> For the record I like my cats....usually.
> 
> They love each other, and food more than me tho. Catnip too, and sleep, shiny objects, rubber bands, scratching posts, then me.



Actually, I had an awesome cat when I was a kid. She loved to eat styrofoam, and lived to be about 18. When she would purr you could hear her clear across the house. I miss my styrofoam sucking cat....
*cuddles my stinky ferret*


----------



## Cup of Joe (Dec 31, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> For the record I like my cats....usually.
> 
> They love each other, and food more than me tho. Catnip too, and sleep, shiny objects, rubber bands, scratching posts, then me.









I love my golden lab.


----------



## ARose (Dec 31, 2011)

NVRob said:


> :usa:



Right on


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 31, 2011)

Chimpie, I lost a grandma type friend on Christmas eve in a car wreck, too.   Having seen a million wrecks, those pics are ones I wish I never looked at.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 31, 2011)

I have had 4 patients today.  None were wearing pants.  It has been an odd series of calls.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 31, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I have had 4 patients today.  None were wearing pants.  It has been an odd series of calls.



From someone who goes into SNFs and Board and Cares on the reg, it's an odd day when a majority of my patients ARE wearing pants.


----------



## firetender (Dec 31, 2011)

Chimpie, beloved Grandparents have a tendency to stick around for a while to make sure you all adjust. Love doesn't die that easy you know even though the body can and will!

Blessings to you all.


----------



## FourLoko (Dec 31, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> From someone who goes into SNFs and Board and Cares on the reg, it's an odd day when a majority of my patients ARE wearing pants.



seriously, and shoes, holy crap, shoes!?


----------



## FourLoko (Dec 31, 2011)

In other news, so much silly stuff we have to put up with for such pathetic wages (yes I still like the job, well some of it). 

Stupid busy today and we're randomly informed that the Ops Manager is "keeping track of times." Good for him, what should we do? Drive faster? Drop some patients? Silly. They even had one of the supervisors staked out at one of our main pickups/drop offs.

I was told to turn my rig off because the owner has a thing about that. Maybe he should have a thing about not buying us piece of :censored::censored::censored::censored: rigs that die if you turn them off. How about that novel idea? And the side door flew open on the freeway today as well, that was fun.

/rant


----------



## fast65 (Dec 31, 2011)

I put off my news years plans for a day to babysit for one of our other medics...it was actually quite enjoyable.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind comments.  To be honest I really didn't know her that well.  I haven't seen her since 1994 and I couldn't tell you when before that.  I'm just kind of bummed because I didn't know her, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 31, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> The partner today really puts me on edge. Don't know what it is about him, but he makes me want to punch babies... Not at all my normal outgoing, fun-loving self around this puto.



I feel for you. I'm nearing the end of The Year From Hell, all because of my partner. People with philosophy degrees should not be allowed to interact with the general public.


----------



## R99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments.  To be honest I really didn't know her that well.  I haven't seen her since 1994 and I couldn't tell you when before that.  I'm just kind of bummed because I didn't know her, if that makes any sense.



Yeah it does make sense, sorry for you loss, I imagine the holidays make it harder.

Happy new year to all, so far all quiet on the 2012 front


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2011)

On the road in five and no partner to be found...this might get hairy with dispatch.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 31, 2011)

FourLoko said:


> seriously, and shoes, holy crap, shoes!?



Its always a weird day when they have shoes and pants on. 

I get so confused.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 31, 2011)

NVRob said:


> On the road in five and no partner to be found...this might get hairy with dispatch.



Im praying for my partner to call off. 

But he has this thing with wanting perfect attendence or some nonsense. Lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 31, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Its always a weird day when they have shoes and pants on.
> 
> I get so confused.



If its any consolation, I'm not wearing shoes or pants at the moment.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 31, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> If its any consolation, I'm not wearing shoes or pants at the moment.



Ooo dang....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2011)

My partner has the same taste in music as I do. Win.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 31, 2011)

Fire stations... 90 dollars on the table for one of our guys to finish a 5lb gummy bear in an hour...


----------



## ARose (Dec 31, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Fire stations... 90 dollars on the table for one of our guys to finish a 5lb gummy bear in an hour...



Oh man, that's not gonna be the least bit pleasant coming out...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2011)

ARose said:


> Oh man, that's not gonna be the least bit pleasant coming out...



Or if he actually has to fight a fire...


----------



## ARose (Dec 31, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Or if he actually has to fight a fire...



Oh, I'm sure there will be some sort of fire.
In his pants most likely.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 31, 2011)

ARose said:


> Oh man, that's not gonna be the least bit pleasant coming out...



He's not going to finish. 1lb in and it's already came out once

Rob, he's on the shift that just got off.


----------



## ARose (Dec 31, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> He's not going to finish. 1lb in and it's already came out once



How long did that take?


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 31, 2011)

20min or so.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> He's not going to finish. 1lb in and it's already came out once
> 
> Rob, he's on the shift that just got off.



That makes more sense lol.

We are posted central, everyone is getting worked around us, but not us. Gotta love getting paid to study for my medic final.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 31, 2011)

36min and about 1.5lbs in, it's game over. Smh.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 31, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> If its any consolation, I'm not wearing shoes or pants at the moment.



:glare:


----------



## Nervegas (Dec 31, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> If its any consolation, I'm not wearing shoes or pants at the moment.



I plan on that being what happens tonight.:rofl:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone ever do that thing where you just wonder through wikipedia one link at a time? Last night I went from supernovas to denim (or something like that) by way of magnesium, the catholic church, an F-22 Raptor, tornadoes,  SD cards, chicken fried steak, the history of poker and much more!

I had a slow night at work last night I guess.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 31, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Anyone ever do that thing where you just wonder through wikipedia one link at a time? Last night I went from supernovas to denim (or something like that) by way of magnesium, the catholic church, an F-22 Raptor, tornadoes,  SD cards, chicken fried steak, the history of poker and much more!
> 
> I had a slow night at work last night I guess.



Welcome to the ADHD curse of Wikipedia. I may start out looking up the Battle of the Wilderness and end up on the history of dildos...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 31, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Welcome to the ADHD curse of Wikipedia. I may start out looking up the Battle of the Wilderness and end up on the history of dildos...



It is just to easy to get so freaking off track on that site!!!


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 31, 2011)

I hate making training presentations..Powerpoint is not my friend.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm not really interested on being on the forum much anymore but I have to vent somewhere. 

Today my partner has: 

picked up smoke ball fireworks and asked me if I like smokey balls

Handed me a rainbow flag when we were at the flea market and said I should buy it since I'm a lesbian (I am not BTW)

Described in detail why Latin women have such nice butts. Points them out to me and badgers me about them trying to get me to say they're nice. 

Told his girlfriend on the phone that I like black people (??) 

Asked me if I had hemorrhoids.

Asked me if I liked anal. 

Blew a noise maker in my ear.

And got offended when I mentioned I described him as old. 

I'm thisclose from demanding to go home. But I need the hours. I am however going to talk to my supervisor when we get back. I'm tired of being walked on and being partners with whoever they want to stick me with. 

He is so obnoxious and inappropriate that it is NOT funny in the least. 

I have not egged it on at all.

He also cocked an attitude with me then I cocked it back and he blows up at me. 


Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 31, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm not really interested on being on the forum much anymore but I have to vent somewhere.
> 
> Today my partner has:
> 
> ...



Holy hell... This is harrasment and way inappropiate. I wouldnt wait to talk to the supervisor. If this was happening with one of my crews id want to know immediately.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 31, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> Holy hell... This is harrasment and way inappropiate. I wouldnt wait to talk to the supervisor. If this was happening with one of my crews id want to know immediately.



I am always so iffy because I worry I am being too sensitive. Because I know that's how some guys just are with other guys. But I'm not a guy and I don't want them to think I'm pulling the woman card. I don't want to be perceived as a whiner and I think I already am by dispatch because I complained about another partner. 

I hate to complain about people in general but I'm so fed up with this. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## R99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Handed me a rainbow flag when we were at the flea market and said I should buy it since I'm a lesbian (I am not BTW)



If its consolation I have had to work with two very nasty butch lesbians who are not liked by other members of the watch or ED staff

Unfortunately one is on the LSU ambulance (what you call ALS) so is inescapable

What you describe is beyond just giving a bit of stick as we all do at work; it's pretty immature and not something you should have to put up with, if it came down to it I doubt the union would be quick to support him either!

Also I am never doing overtime again.  this is what happens when you  mix red watch with brown, who get all the poo, you get some sort of maroon poo, new year poo, ewww.


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 31, 2011)

Yay going to indy


----------



## Anjel (Dec 31, 2011)

R99 said:


> If its consolation I have had to work with two very nasty butch lesbians who are not liked by other members of the watch or ED staff
> 
> Unfortunately one is on the LSU ambulance (what you call ALS) so is inescapable
> 
> ...



Union? Funny.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 31, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm not really interested on being on the forum much anymore but I have to vent somewhere.



You know you can't stay away from me.

Those comments/questions by your partner are not acceptable.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 31, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Yay going to indy



Transport?


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 31, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Transport?



Yeah


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I am always so iffy because I worry I am being too sensitive. Because I know that's how some guys just are with other guys. But I'm not a guy and I don't want them to think I'm pulling the woman card. I don't want to be perceived as a whiner and I think I already am by dispatch because I complained about another partner.
> 
> I hate to complain about people in general but I'm so fed up with this.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




That isn't complaining, that would be reporting borderline sexual harassment. 

As a former part time supervisor, not only would I want to know something like this ASAP, I would be passing it up the chain as fast as I possibly can. I would never see reporting some of those things as "pulling the woman card." And in fact, if I saw some of those things between two other people at work, I'd be reporting it myself.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 31, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> Yeah



Where from?


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 31, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Where from?



Transfer from gateway


----------



## R99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Playing Hitman on xbox abd posting about it to random internet strangers in downtime .... man I feel sooooo normal


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 31, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I am always so iffy because I worry I am being too sensitive. Because I know that's how some guys just are with other guys. But I'm not a guy and I don't want them to think I'm pulling the woman card. I don't want to be perceived as a whiner and I think I already am by dispatch because I complained about another partner.
> 
> I hate to complain about people in general but I'm so fed up with this.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



There's a reason you get stuck with this guy, it's because you don't complain about it. Everybody else probably has him on their no fly list. This guy sounds over the top you need to report it asap.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2011)

14 yo with suicidal/homicidal ideologies. Felt like I was hanging him out to dry in my chart...hopefully he gets the help he needs. 

"If they don't help me I'm gonna go to the hospital and shoot everybody" ... when did kids get so crazy?


----------



## ARose (Dec 31, 2011)

NVRob said:


> 14 yo with suicidal/homicidal ideologies. Felt like I was hanging him out to dry in my chart...hopefully he gets the help he needs.
> 
> "If they don't help me I'm gonna go to the hospital and shoot everybody" ... when did kids get so crazy?



I'm sorry dude. I think they were always crazy, but that's just me. I know I was when I was a kid. I hope he gets the help he needs too.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 31, 2011)

Nothing like walking into a house, not seeing anyone that looks remotely like they might possibly need an ambulance, and when asked what is going on, being told, "She doesn't want to be alone, and I can't say anymore, so I called you."

What, exactly, do you think I can do?  I can't sit here and babysit...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Well, off to celebrate and burn a lot of money with fireworks. 

See you all next year!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 31, 2011)

Epi-do said:


> Nothing like walking into a house, not seeing anyone that looks remotely like they might possibly need an ambulance, and when asked what is going on, being told, "She doesn't want to be alone, and I can't say anymore, so I called you."
> 
> What, exactly, do you think I can do?  I can't sit here and babysit...



Sounds like it's time to call another agency such as Adult Protective Services.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 31, 2011)

We did notify adult protective services, only to be told they have tried to get help in to the house before and it has been refused every time it is offered.  The neighbors all pitch in to keep the place clean and make sure she has meals to eat every day.  Because the neighbors are willing to help out, APS says they can't force the issue.


----------



## Spedz (Dec 31, 2011)

Epi-do said:


> We did notify adult protective services, only to be told they have tried to get help in to the house before and it has been refused every time it is offered.  The neighbors all pitch in to keep the place clean and make sure she has meals to eat every day.  Because the neighbors are willing to help out, APS says they can't force the issue.






Sounds very much like Indiana... unfortunately:glare:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2011)

ARose said:


> I'm sorry dude. I think they were always crazy, but that's just me. I know I was when I was a kid. I hope he gets the help he needs too.



I was too. But I didn't go around threatening to kill people. 

He didn't like it when I told him his vitals were great and started getting wild. You get some pretty interesting looks bringing a 14 YO in to the ER in restraints.


----------



## ARose (Dec 31, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I was too. But I didn't go around threatening to kill people.
> 
> He didn't like it when I told him his vitals were great and started getting wild. You get some pretty interesting looks bringing a 14 YO in to the ER in restraints.


 
Touché.
I sound like my grandmother by saying this, but kids seriously have the sh*t end of the stick these days....my heart really goes out to them.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 31, 2011)

NVRob said:


> 14 yo with suicidal/homicidal ideologies. Felt like I was hanging him out to dry in my chart...hopefully he gets the help he needs.
> 
> "If they don't help me I'm gonna go to the hospital and shoot everybody" ... when did kids get so crazy?



There are a lot of cracks just the right size for kids to fall into. Very sad.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 31, 2011)

Just got home from 3 days of dirt bike riding/offroading. I really need to get an overhead light bar on my truck.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2011)

firefite said:


> Just got home from 3 days of dirt bike riding/offroading. I really need to get an overhead light bar on my truck.



I've been on the fence about one for my jeep. I reallllllly want one, but then I'd have to lose the ski racks...and I don't really want wet skis dripping on my leather, subs, or amp....

Ahh decisions, decisions.

Either way, sounds like a blast of a weekend. Where'd you go?


----------



## exodus (Dec 31, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/49-75-Fully...ultDomain_0&hash=item1c2264ca16#ht_500wt_1156


I know that's not what you mean though


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 31, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I've been on the fence about one for my jeep. I reallllllly want one, but then I'd have to lose the ski racks...and I don't really want wet skis dripping on my leather, subs, or amp....
> 
> Ahh decisions, decisions.
> 
> Either way, sounds like a blast of a weekend. Where'd you go?



My 2 biggest issues are:
1) I would want all HID lights which means alot of $$$$
2) my truck is only a 2 wheel drive (but it has 35 inch tires with a 6 inch lift up front and 4 inch in back)

And we went to a place called Johnson Valley. They hold all sorts of difference offroad races there.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2011)

firefite said:


> My 2 biggest issues are:
> 1) I would want all HID lights which means alot of $$$$
> 2) my truck is only a 2 wheel drive (but it has 35 inch tires with a 6 inch lift up front and 4 inch in back)



Agreed on the HID's. The bar itself is pretty cheap, though.

My Heep is all-time 4wd, 2 inch lift, sittin on 32s. The fenders are getting chopped as soon as I have time. The 32s are a tad big


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 31, 2011)

exodus said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/49-75-Fully...ultDomain_0&hash=item1c2264ca16#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> 
> I know that's not what you mean though



I'm not that much of a whacker haha.


----------



## R99 (Dec 31, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I've been on the fence about one for my jeep



Hush you I just downgraded from a 96 Grand Cherokee Limited ... loved it great to drive, stupid gas at NZ$7/gal


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 31, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Agreed on the HID's. The bar itself is pretty cheap, though.
> 
> My Heep is all-time 4wd, 2 inch lift, sittin on 32s. The fenders are getting chopped as soon as I have time. The 32s are a tad big



I have 2 KC Highlites on my truck right now (I hit an owl 3 months ago so only one of the lights work tho...). But they aren't bright enough. So I would get 5 HIDs for the overhead lightbar and then 2 for the front lightbar $$$ :sad:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2011)

R99 said:


> Hush you I just downgraded from a 96 Grand Cherokee Limited ... loved it great to drive, stupid gas at NZ$7/gal



99 Limited here  Only has 133k on it and people never believe me when i tell them it has that many miles. 

It does need a new heater core though and the driver's window sticks if it's remotely chilly outside.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2011)

firefite said:


> I have 2 KC Highlites on my truck right now (I hit an owl 3 months ago so only one of the lights work tho...). But they aren't bright enough. So I would get 5 HIDs for the overhead lightbar and then 2 for the front lightbar $$$ :sad:



I think I'd be good with 4 

Also I've had my eye out for a newer year of my body style with headlights that aren't all fogged. 

Idk what it is but the last few cars I've owned always have dim headlights <_<


----------



## R99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Wq





NVRob said:


> 99 Limited here  Only has 133k on it and people never believe me when i tell them it has that many miles.
> 
> It does need a new heater core though and the driver's window sticks if it's remotely chilly outside.



Of course your window sticks when its cold duh so it stays closed and keeps you warm, Jeeps are awesome like that, always looking out for their owner ... and they know to come with 8 speaker surround sound to blast redneck music, and of course it wasn't until I bought an American car did I find a drink holder big enough to take a drive through large, stupid Japanese cars and their inadequate drink holders! 

Is it sad I cried when I sold my Jeep but not when my dog died? :unsure:


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 31, 2011)

NVRob said:


> 14 yo with suicidal/homicidal ideologies. Felt like I was hanging him out to dry in my chart...hopefully he gets the help he needs.
> 
> "If they don't help me I'm gonna go to the hospital and shoot everybody" ... when did kids get so crazy?



It's just crazy night, as soon as we crossed into the county from our Indy trip, caught a run for a suicidal. Went available from that and got a run for a drunk suicidal


----------



## R99 (Jan 1, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> It's just crazy night, as soon as we crossed into the county from our Indy trip, caught a run for a suicidal. Went available from that and got a run for a drunk suicidal



Dude thats terrible I had a suicide on Christmas day and a couple last year not my boyfriend left me waaah teens either but  people who were genuinely mentally or psychoemotionally exhausted and decided not to live anymore.

I have dealt with people who have been murdered, horrific road accidents, people who had died and a lot of gory sights, God give me that any day over a suicide I say, I have no fix  in the bag of ambo tricks for these people and it makes you feel pretty useless at a time you want to help.  Make no mistake, psychoemotional pain is very real and unfortunately its not something  my morphine can magic away.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 1, 2012)

R99 said:


> Is it sad I cried when I sold my Jeep but not when my dog died? :unsure:



It's a Jeep thing.

rmabrey, I guess it is. Right outta the gate this morning at 0445 we had a stabbing. Turned out to not be serious but apparently ours was the 5th of the night along with a shooting.

Then the pedi trauma activation, that got the Helo launched and everything. Crew made the decision to transport by ground. 

A lady friend of mine is on tonight. I'm sure I'll get to hear all about the craziness of the night along with picking up the pieces starting at 0445 tomorrow.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new yearr!


----------



## Cup of Joe (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy and healthy new year everyone!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 1, 2012)

False! False! False! It is 2120 December 31st, 2011! Not the new year!


----------



## Cup of Joe (Jan 1, 2012)

NVRob said:


> False! False! False! It is 2120 December 31st, 2011! Not the new year!



I am from the future!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 1, 2012)

Cup of Joe said:


> I am from the future!



Can you take me back to the future?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 1, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Can you take me back to the future?



Come with me, if you want to livvveee.


----------



## exodus (Jan 1, 2012)

We get an hour and half long transfer 45 mins before our eos because one of the oncoming emts on the bls shift called out. Sick my ***. Now i get to miss new years.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 1, 2012)

exodus said:


> We get an hour and half long transfer 45 mins before our eos because one of the oncoming emts on the bls shift called out. Sick my ***. Now i get to miss new years.



Yea that wouldn't fly here. You'd have to present a MD note the next day which means a visit to the ER and seeing lots of our crews. 

I'm sorry bud that sucks!


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 1, 2012)

Back from the night shift....:unsure: The time now is 8:50 AM
Everything hurts .... 11:50 PM, 30 min, 20 Pts simultaneously....and then pretty constant...Cuts, lacerations, contusions, fractures, burns, circulatory problems and a lot of tear gas ...... That was not my of shift.:wacko:


----------



## Joe (Jan 1, 2012)

Yup someone just emptied a small callibwr weapon very near to us followed by what sounded like a shotgun...in metro... yup its new years!


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 1, 2012)

That does not sound good.
They pelted us with firecrackers.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 1, 2012)

My too drunk friend was nice enough to face plant and then puke up a blood clot, now I know what that looks like hooray.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow! I have not been on this forum since last year!!!


----------



## Hate (Jan 1, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Wow! I have not been on this forum since last year!!!



Me neither! Does my one year tenure here mean I am no longer the forum newbie?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ah ha ha ha ha ha ha! You know what is really funny? When two people are OBVIOUSLY in love, but they deny it to everyone, including each other and even including themselves. 

Ha ha ha! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## exodus (Jan 1, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ah ha ha ha ha ha ha! You know what is really funny? When two people are OBVIOUSLY in love, but they deny it to everyone, including each other and even including themselves.
> 
> Ha ha ha! :rofl::rofl::rofl:



Oh, well. I guess I should tell you. I love you.


----------



## exodus (Jan 1, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Yea that wouldn't fly here. You'd have to present a MD note the next day which means a visit to the ER and seeing lots of our crews.
> 
> I'm sorry bud that sucks!



Hoping that's what happens. Tonight was a cluster f for ALS not AS bad for bls, but with ALS super busy they can't backup BLS transfers. I didn't make plans other than spending the night with my girl though, figured this would happen one way or another. At least I'm home now with 2.5 hours double time.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 1, 2012)

exodus said:


> Oh, well. I guess I should tell you. I love you.



Ha ha! Very funny. h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 1, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ah ha ha ha ha ha ha! You know what is really funny? When two people are OBVIOUSLY in love, but they deny it to everyone, including each other and even including themselves.
> 
> Ha ha ha! :rofl::rofl::rofl:




So why do you hate your right hand again?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm getting my unit ready and the radio won't shut up. It's gonna be a longggggg morning.


----------



## R99 (Jan 1, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Can you take me back to the future?



Yes, however money, fame AND your credit card will be  required


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 1, 2012)

Holy Crap .... I slept now for 5 hours  and it has brought nothing.... :blink:
I feel drunk, but I have not drunk alcohol...:huh:


----------



## Bob67 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ran my first two calls as a third overnight.


----------



## ARose (Jan 1, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> Holy Crap .... I slept now for 5 hours  and it has brought nothing.... :blink:
> I feel drunk, but I have not drunk alcohol...:huh:



I feel hungover but I didn't drink last night. Explain that one...


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 1, 2012)

ARose said:


> I feel hungover but I didn't drink last night. Explain that one...



I believe that one can not explain, 
Status after New Year's Eve night shift .....:unsure:


I think I get a migraine attack, at least I have a feeling


----------



## medic417 (Jan 1, 2012)

ARose said:


> I feel hungover but I didn't drink last night. Explain that one...



Sleep apnea.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 1, 2012)

Two decompensated shock patients in three days. One was septic from Infxn of her Peg tube, the other (this morning) I didn't have a clue. Lungs full of fluid bilateral upper and lower. Elevated temp, but was not ill last night. Likely history of CHF from meds and presentation (husband was a horrible historian), so possibly cardiogenic. But she also had blood out of her mouth that had the strong GI odor, so maybe hypovolemic? Either way, both got bilateral lines with fluid boluses and dopamine drips. Levophed may have been a better option, but we just got it in our protocols and it hasn't arrived yet.

Interesting way to finish off my week. And now... 2 weeks vacation


----------



## R99 (Jan 1, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Two decompensated shock patients in three days. One was septic from Infxn of her Peg tube, the other (this morning) I didn't have a clue. Lungs full of fluid bilateral upper and lower. Elevated temp, but was not ill last night. Likely history of CHF from meds and presentation (husband was a horrible historian), so possibly cardiogenic. But she also had blood out of her mouth that had the strong GI odor, so maybe hypovolemic? Either way, both got bilateral lines with fluid boluses and dopamine drips...



Hmmm I wouldn't be too keen on giving fluid to somebody with dishwasher lungs, you raise an interesting clinical conundrum sir.

While non perfusion of vital organs from shock kills so does pulmonary oedema, balance of risk is probably towards  very short on scene time , foregoing ALS backup because they have nothing in their bag of tricks I dont thats going to help in the short term and conveying on red lights into hospital

Given me something to think about, damn you


----------



## exodus (Jan 1, 2012)

R99 said:


> Hmmm I wouldn't be too keen on giving fluid to somebody with dishwasher lungs, you raise an interesting clinical conundrum sir.
> 
> While non perfusion of vital organs from shock kills so does pulmonary oedema, balance of risk is probably towards  very short on scene time , foregoing ALS backup because they have nothing in their bag of tricks I dont thats going to help in the short term and conveying on red lights into hospital
> 
> Given me something to think about, damn you



CPAP + Pressors, then see how they sound maybe bolus after that?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 1, 2012)

Inotropes, vasodilators, fluid and CPAP sounds like my treatment plan of choice.

You don't want to start pressors on an underresucitated patient if you can avoid it.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 1, 2012)

2 days!


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 1, 2012)

Woke up with severe vomiting and diarrhea. Im up to 2000 of LR and getting sent home.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> 2 days!



And 200 pages to read in those two days. School hasn't even started yet and I'm already stressed. h34r: Thank God the majority of the reading is watered down cell physiology, which I've been burying myself in for the last month or so.


----------



## R99 (Jan 1, 2012)

So nursing staff twice referred to me as a doctor in the last 24 hours hmmm can I get that in writing   for my next car loan or something?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 1, 2012)

Attended my first trauma pt today. The charge nurse was all "as my little rookie is growing up!"

Plus my partner complimented me on it...


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 1, 2012)

"... that binds with oxygen in the pulmonary (lung) capillaries." 

Really? If they need "pulmonary" clarified, maybe they shouldn't be going into medic school.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 1, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> "... that binds with oxygen in the pulmonary (lung) capillaries."
> 
> Really? If they need "pulmonary" clarified, maybe they shouldn't be going into medic school.


 
LMAO that's kinda funny. 

I didn't have any required reading or anything. But I am half way through Dubins book. And I read the first Unit in the first book we will be using.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 1, 2012)

Remember, paramedic text are written at the 10th grade level...


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 1, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Remember, paramedic text are written at the 10th grade level...



And I was reading at a collegiate level in the fifth grade. This should be a piece of cake :rofl:




Anjel1030 said:


> LMAO that's kinda funny.
> 
> I didn't have any required reading or anything. But I am half way through Dubins book. And I read the first Unit in the first book we will be using.



Dubin's book is great! I think it'll be a good primer


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just had lunch at a sports bar in our area. We get 50% off if we eat there on duty. It's a Firefighter themed sportsbar (owned by a retired firefighter). The food was really good. 

The names of the meals are funny. There is a salad called The Paramedic. A sandwich called The Rookie. It's goes on and on.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 1, 2012)

CPAP was the first thing I wanted, however this PT gig does not carry CPAP (private service). Assisted respirations by BVM was my next best thing. 

R99: That was absolutely the first thing on my mind. However, this patient was not in a state of fluid overload, but in a state of increased vascular permeability, vasodilation, and cardiac compromise. This patient's vasculature was hypovolemic. Pressors won't do much good if there is nothing in circulation. The fluid bolus coupled with the inotropic and vasoconstrictive effects of dopamine  (possibly with a little assist from BVM) did help this patients lungs clear of a considerable amount of fluid prior to arrival at the hospital. But yes, a fluid bolus into a patient with such audible rales is not always advisable and definitely requires some forethought


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 1, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> CPAP was the first thing I wanted, however this PT gig does not carry CPAP (private service). Assisted respirations by BVM was my next best thing.



Tell them about these:
http://www.progressivemed.com/estylez_item.aspx?item=71100

While your at it, make sure you have some of these for your BVM's
http://www.progressivemed.com/estylez_item.aspx?item=10329


----------



## silver (Jan 1, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> "... that binds with oxygen in the pulmonary (lung) capillaries."
> 
> Really? If they need "pulmonary" clarified, maybe they shouldn't be going into medic school.




if you were in my imaginary class, you'd get marked off if you said "lung capillaries." As lung capillaries could be bronchial or pulmonary.

Interesting side note, most of the bronchial capillaries drain into the pulmonary veins not the azygos and hemiazygos veins. Leading to a natural shunting, though very small, of blood left to right. Additionally, some bronchial capillaries anastomose directly with pulmonary ones, but they don't appear to be "open" in normal physiological conditions.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 1, 2012)

I found out last week that my client for the rugby season pulled out, so I was left with no guaranteed source of income, as I had to drop to PT for medic school with my IFT job, and no hours are guaranteed. So I was pretty bummed about that. 

And now I just found out that a new client came in and I might be getting that contract. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 1, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just had lunch at a sports bar in our area. We get 50% off if we eat there on duty. It's a Firefighter themed sportsbar (owned by a retired firefighter). The food was really good.
> 
> The names of the meals are funny. There is a salad called The Paramedic. A sandwich called The Rookie. It's goes on and on.



Is there a separate area to eat in from the bar or is your department ok with you hanging out in a bar on duty? Mine would have a meltdown.


----------



## AlphaButch (Jan 1, 2012)

Why do we have to be the salad? Is it a meal type salad? or are we just the appetizer before the MD (entree).


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 1, 2012)

AlphaButch said:


> Why do we have to be the salad? Is it a meal type salad? or are we just the appetizer before the MD (entree).



Prob cuz we're all so low in fat and healthy? You know like a salad :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Jan 1, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Is there a separate area to eat in from the bar or is your department ok with you hanging out in a bar on duty? Mine would have a meltdown.



I was wondering the same thing. We would be in serious trouble. I even got talked to about getting carry out from bdubs.


----------



## R99 (Jan 1, 2012)

So, my sister is staying on my couch (well my flatmates couch) because her boyfriends mum sold literally everything in their house and moved to Australia while they  were out for the day; he is staying at his uncles place but its not big enough for the both of them

I dont know which is stranger; what happened or telling people on the internet about,it

Maybe this is one of those mildly ironic situations George Carlin was on about but I'm not sure how exactly


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 1, 2012)

R99 said:


> So, my sister is staying on my couch (well my flatmates couch) because her boyfriends mum sold literally everything in their house and moved to Australia while they  were out for the day; he is staying at his uncles place but its not big enough for the both of them
> 
> I dont know which is stranger; what happened or telling people on the internet about,it
> 
> Maybe this is one of those mildly ironic situations George Carlin was on about but I'm not sure how exactly



If you point out that your talking to people on the internet one more time I'm going to have an aneurysm. 

If you think it's so weird then stop posting. If you don't want to stop , then stop pointing it out. Please. 

Two words: Social Networking. Hundreds of millions of people do it worldwide every day. 



I'll take the infraction for being a ****, I don't care.


----------



## enjoynz (Jan 1, 2012)

*Happy New Year Christchurch - Not!*

Christchurch (South Island) NZ has had 42 earthquakes in the past 24 hours...the largest being 5.5 at 15km deep which knocked out power to 10.000 homes.
Poors sods have had quite enough...I'm so glad I live on the North Island.


----------



## R99 (Jan 1, 2012)

enjoynz said:


> Christchurch (South Island) NZ has had 42 earthquakes in the past 24 hours...the largest being 5.5 at 15km deep which knocked out power to 10.000 homes.
> Poors sods have had quite enough...I'm so glad I live on the North Island.



Yeah I saw that on the TV3 news, not good

The worst part is we're not sending SERT ... it would be nice to get something differnt than sick person, cardiac arrest, asthma, cut finger, "can't breaf" (West and Mangere stations only) and the infamous meal break .. nek minnit R99

@ Rob, I was just taking the piss bro


----------



## BandageBrigade (Jan 1, 2012)

R99 said:


> I was just taking the piss



I will never get used to this phrase..


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 1, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Is there a separate area to eat in from the bar or is your department ok with you hanging out in a bar on duty? Mine would have a meltdown.



It's a sports bar but it is extremely family friendly. You have the actual bar and then you have tables. There is only pictures of firefighter stuff and actually firefighter stuff on the walls. I know our sups will sometimes go there when they are on duty.

http://www.rocsfirehouse.com/


----------



## exodus (Jan 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> It's a sports bar but it is extremely family friendly. You have the actual bar and then you have tables. There is only pictures of firefighter stuff and actually firefighter stuff on the walls. I know our sups will sometimes go there when they are on duty.
> 
> http://www.rocsfirehouse.com/



It looks good, pretty expensive.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2012)

exodus said:


> It looks good, pretty expensive.



Not when it's 50% off.... Lol

I didn't even know we got a discount there. Then our check came it it was $14.25 combined for both meals. The owner comes out of the kitchen and says hi to everyone in the place.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Jan 2, 2012)

10.50 for the cheapest burger? oh my.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2012)

BandageBrigade said:


> 10.50 for the cheapest burger? oh my.



That's pretty much the same cost for any burger (at a restaurant, not fast food) around here.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 2, 2012)

...and today's locked thread message is, "Sometimes it's better to realize that everyone is thinking the same thing, but isn't posting it for a reason."


----------



## BandageBrigade (Jan 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> That's pretty much the same cost for any burger (at a restaurant, not fast food) around here.



Wow. Average burger (lettuce, sauces tomatoe, pickles, onion, cheese) fries and soda normally under 6.50 
Specialty burgers w/ fries and soda 6.50 to 8.50  There are some places that are more pricey, but this on average in the 'bigger' cities around here. the local diner here in town (approx 5,000 people) get the good stuff for 5.50 or so.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2012)

BandageBrigade said:


> Wow. Average burger (lettuce, sauces tomatoe, pickles, onion, cheese) fries and soda normally under 6.50
> Specialty burgers w/ fries and soda 6.50 to 8.50  There are some places that are more pricey, but this on average in the 'bigger' cities around here. the local diner here in town (approx 5,000 people) get the good stuff for 5.50 or so.



I wish haha. $6.50 is a meal at a fast food place. When we want to go "fancy" then we step it up to $10.50 haha. There are a couple places where it's like $30-40 for one person with no alcohol and no soft drink refills.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> I wish haha. $6.50 is a meal at a fast food place. When we want to go "fancy" then we step it up to $10.50 haha. There are a couple places where it's like $30-40 for one person with no alcohol and no soft drink refills.



Sounds about right. The casinos have some good food for less money, though. Less money, more artery clogging action :rofl:


----------



## R99 (Jan 2, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Sounds about right. The casinos have some good food for less money, though. Less money, more artery clogging action :rofl:



But the more artery clogging the better the taste!

There was a guy here who would go on about eating healthy and I am sure he meant well but jeez he weighted like 20kg tops and that was soaking wet!  Made me laugh real hard because he was so freaking skinny, I haven't seen him since 2010 lets hope he gained weight lol

Life is too short anyway, like george carlin says, everything is bad for you

Getring up at 4am is bad for you too, I think I'm screwed regardless of what I eat!


----------



## Anjel (Jan 2, 2012)

R99 said:


> But the more artery clogging the better the taste!
> 
> There was a guy here who would go on about eating healthy and I am sure he meant well but jeez he weighted like 20kg tops and that was soaking wet!  Made me laugh real hard because he was so freaking skinny, I haven't seen him since 2010 lets hope he gained weight lol
> 
> ...



You sound like someone I used to know.

Interesting.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2012)

Im not gonna have a life in march and April. We have Dinah Shore, White party, Coachella Fest 2012, and Stagecoach 2012. 

Gonna be busy with a lot of OT and DT.


----------



## R99 (Jan 2, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> You sound like someone I used to know.
> 
> Interesting.



I doubt we know each other, even if you came down for Christchurch as part of USAR we wouldn't have met.

You may know the person I was referring to  and if thats the case then frankly you dont know me and thats a good thing.  I'm not trying to be rude but the guy was a dropkick loser, but thats what happens when you do callback you get stuck with people you dont like and their dropkicks prodigys.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 2, 2012)

Roflmao. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Jan 2, 2012)

Mr. Red

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Jan 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> Im not gonna have a life in march and April. We have Dinah Shore, White party, Coachella Fest 2012, and Stagecoach 2012.
> 
> Gonna be busy with a lot of OT and DT.



I want to pick up some Coachella shifts.


----------



## enjoynz (Jan 2, 2012)

*LA fires*

Well I guess the only way the LAPD will know they got the right person in custody for lighting all those fires in LA, will be if the ongoing fires stop!-_-
It's pretty scary what goes through a person's mind, for them to do such a stupid thing in the first place!


----------



## exodus (Jan 2, 2012)

enjoynz said:


> Well I guess the only way the LAPD will know they got the right person in custody for lighting all those fires in LA, will be if the ongoing fires stop!-_-
> It's pretty scary what goes through a person's mind, for them to do such a stupid thing in the first place!



They arrested someone the first night, but they keep happening.


----------



## enjoynz (Jan 2, 2012)

exodus said:


> They arrested someone the first night, but they keep happening.



This is the article I read just before...sounds like they only took him into custody after the last 12 fires were lite, so I'm not sure of who you are referring to Exo?
http://www.smh.com.au/world/arson-rampage-man-held-over-55-fires-20120103-1pipr.html


----------



## exodus (Jan 2, 2012)

enjoynz said:


> This is the article I read just before...sounds like they only took him into custody after the last 12 fires were lite, so I'm not sure of who you are referring to Exo?
> http://www.smh.com.au/world/arson-rampage-man-held-over-55-fires-20120103-1pipr.html



Maybe that was it. I'm not sure, I heard it on talk radio.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 2, 2012)

Ghoul Pool 2012 choices:
 Pope Benedict XVI
 Lindsay Lohan (2012's Amy Winehouse)
 Mahmoud Ahmadinejad


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 2, 2012)

Theme of the day: abdominal pain.


----------



## R99 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Roflmao



Glad you find something funny, coz you know whats not funny, old people with haemotemesis, eww


----------



## R99 (Jan 2, 2012)

Plama osmolarity is not 300 mmmmk people it's 280 + glucose/18 + BUN/2.8 

Just because youre a consultant  physician and im not doesn't mean I cant know  these things so if I take the patients glucose and BUN values, divide as appropriate and add them to 280 on the form you gave doesn't mean I should get a look.from you mmmmk


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 2, 2012)

I thought I had a bleed this morning but then I remembered peptol turns your feces black..........drank an 8 ounce bottle with no relief.


----------



## ARose (Jan 2, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Ghoul Pool 2012 choices:
> Pope Benedict XVI
> Lindsay Lohan (2012's Amy Winehouse)
> Mahmoud Ahmadinejad



Lohan is a cockroach, girl won't ever die. 
I'll see your Benedict and raise you an Elizabeth II and The Situation.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 2, 2012)

So I've come to the conclusion that there is absolutely NOTHING in Kansas. At all. Complete waste of space.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2012)

exodus said:


> I want to pick up some Coachella shifts.



They are announcing the coachella line up on the 9th of this month. Soon after that the sups will have a sign up sheet.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 2, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> So I've come to the conclusion that there is absolutely NOTHING in Kansas. At all. Complete waste of space.



Win hahahah.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 2, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> So I've come to the conclusion that there is absolutely NOTHING in Kansas. At all. Complete waste of space.



Where's kansas again? Lol


----------



## Anjel (Jan 2, 2012)

Just found out that the cpr I went on a couple weeks ago, that got ROSC after 18 minutes, is being discharged from the hospital next week. With minimal brain damage.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 2, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Just found out that the cpr I went on a couple weeks ago, that got ROSC after 18 minutes, is being discharged from the hospital next week. With minimal brain damage.



Congrats! 

Finally, I am out of my FTO period and actually have a partner I can stand.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 2, 2012)

R99 said:


> Plama osmolarity is not 300 mmmmk people it's 280 + glucose/18 + BUN/2.8
> 
> Just because youre a consultant  physician and im not doesn't mean I cant know  these things so if I take the patients glucose and BUN values, divide as appropriate and add them to 280 on the form you gave doesn't mean I should get a look.from you mmmmk




...except it's not "280" it's "2[Na] + ...."


----------



## Anjel (Jan 2, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...except it's not "280" it's "2[Na] + ...."



Oooo burn.


----------



## R99 (Jan 2, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Oooo burn.



Burn is on him, plasma [Na+] is ~140 which x2 is 280


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 2, 2012)

R99 said:


> Burn is on him, plasma [Na+] is ~140 which x2 is 280



Assuming there isn't an electrolyte or fluid balance disorder.


----------



## R99 (Jan 2, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Assuming there isn't an electrolyte or fluid balance disorder.



Like anybody we are likely to see ever has one of those, dont be daft man!
(sarcasm)


----------



## exodus (Jan 2, 2012)

R99 said:


> Like anybody we are likely to see ever has one of those, dont be daft man!
> (sarcasm)









Your post makes no sense going off of what you said before?


----------



## Spedz (Jan 2, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> I thought I had a bleed this morning but then I remembered peptol turns your feces black..........drank an 8 ounce bottle with no relief.



TMI..............That is all


----------



## ARose (Jan 2, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> I thought I had a bleed this morning but then I remembered peptol turns your feces black..........drank an 8 ounce bottle with no relief.



Hhhuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh..........????


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 2, 2012)

Spedz said:


> TMI..............That is all











ARose said:


> Hhhuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh..........????




Food poisoning


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 2, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> I thought I had a bleed this morning but then I remembered peptol turns your feces black..........drank an 8 ounce bottle with no relief.




...sounds like I really want to take a rifampicin or two just for one of the side effects.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 2, 2012)

Just noticed there is a st johns ambulance emblem on the door of the Tardis. 

And yes I realize nobody knows what the hell I'm talking about. I kind of like it that way.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 2, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...sounds like I really want to take a rifampicin or two just for one of the side effects.



bright orange urine? :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 2, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just noticed there is a st johns ambulance emblem on the door of the Tardis.
> 
> And yes I realize nobody knows what the hell I'm talking about. I kind of like it that way.




I noticed that a few series, heck a few Doctors, ago actually.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 2, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I noticed that a few series, heck a few Doctors, ago actually.



I missed it until I was rewatching the vapors of Venice episode. I am such a bad fan.


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 2, 2012)

NVRob said:


> bright orange urine? :rofl:



Kinda wondering the same. I already have/had most of the common side effects


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 3, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I missed it until I was rewatching the vapors of Venice episode. I am such a bad fan.




Next season is going to suck... Amy Pond is leaving.... :-(


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Just found out that the cpr I went on a couple weeks ago, that got ROSC after 18 minutes, is being discharged from the hospital next week. With minimal brain damage.



Awesome. When that happens here we get an award bar. The Phoenix.


----------



## Bob67 (Jan 3, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Next season is going to suck... Amy Pond is leaving.... :-(



Nooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 3, 2012)

I hate it when I make a post on Facebook for only certain people, and instead of limiting it to those lists I exclude those lists. 

In other news, the cross section of a penis looks like the painting The Scream.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 3, 2012)

If Y'all could kindly look to your left...

You'll notice that I can finally put I'm a medic student!!!


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> If Y'all could kindly look to your left...
> 
> You'll notice that I can finally put I'm a medic student!!!



Jealous. Congrats!!


----------



## AlphaButch (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> If Y'all could kindly look to your left...
> 
> You'll notice that I can finally put I'm a medic student!!!



With and exclamation point no less. Very nice congrats.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 3, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I hate it when I make a post on Facebook for only certain people, and instead of limiting it to those lists I exclude those lists.
> 
> In other news, the cross section of a penis looks like the painting The Scream.



Your mom must have loved that.

In related news, my loving husband sent a suggestive text, intended for me, to his MOTHER.  Who I have to now TALK TO.  OMG.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 3, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Your mom must have loved that.




There's a reason that my parents nor my sister are Facebook Friends, and I intend to keep it that way. If I want to talk to either of them (and I do call), I've got their phone number and they have mine. Phone>>Facebook.


----------



## R99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> If Y'all could kindly look to your left...
> 
> You'll notice that I can finally put I'm a medic student!!!



just  don't end up like those we have here, especially considering you seem to have run across one of them before, they all think they know everything, might know big words and all the theory but doesn't mean you can make it as an ambo, but hey I've done the vocational diploma not some university degree so what do I know? 

They talk about clinical excellence and "future of the profession", yeah, 19 year old school kids and skinny loosers who spend 20 minutes at a job getting a perfect quality ECG and asking a hundred questions are where the future lies ... well it seems that way


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 3, 2012)

R99 said:


> just  don't end up like those we have here, especially considering you seem to have run across one of them before, they all think they know everything, might know big words and all the theory but doesn't mean you can make it as an ambo, but hey I've done the vocational diploma not some university degree so what do I know?
> 
> They talk about clinical excellence and "future of the profession", yeah, 19 year old school kids and skinny loosers who spend 20 minutes at a job getting a perfect quality ECG and asking a hundred questions are where the future lies ... well it seems that way


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 3, 2012)

R99 said:


> just  don't end up like those we have here, especially considering you seem to have run across one of them before, they all think they know everything, might know big words and all the theory but doesn't mean you can make it as an ambo, but hey I've done the vocational diploma not some university degree so what do I know?
> 
> They talk about clinical excellence and "future of the profession", yeah, 19 year old school kids and skinny loosers who spend 20 minutes at a job getting a perfect quality ECG and asking a hundred questions are where the future lies ... well it seems that way



Do you ever have anything positive to say?

I think our favorite troll is back again.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 3, 2012)

Phew ...
When I read here I get images in my head ....:rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Jan 3, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> Do you ever have anything positive to say?
> 
> I think our favorite troll is back again.



Oh he is.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 3, 2012)

I like my job, but....


I don't want to go to work today.  Gah.  Hate having 3 days off then going back to work.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I like my job, but....
> 
> 
> I don't want to go to work today.  Gah.  Hate having 3 days off then going back to work.



I'm with you. I worked a split today. Got up early to cover 0700 to 1300 for a medic, came home... Now going back to work 1900 to 1100, staying a few extra hours to cover for an FTO. I love the overtime, but I like sleep more. And sleep has been in short supply lately.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 3, 2012)

that sounds stressful.....:unsure:


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Oh he is.



You know what the best part is? He sent my parents a 2 page letter saying how nice they were, then spent the rest of the letter basically calling me a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: for dating USAF. He dated the letter the 25th, on the 26th I got a few texts from his mother saying he had hung himself. I contacted everyone I could think of, from the coroner to the head of organ procurement, nobody had any record of his death. Then, on Christmas Day, no less, his mother sent USAF a string of nasty text messages saying they had an empty seat at the table, and why couldn't he be a man and tell her why he had caused someone to commit suicide. He's :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing psychotic.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 3, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> You know what the best part is? He sent my parents a 2 page letter saying how nice they were, then spent the rest of the letter basically calling me a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: for dating USAF. He dated the letter the 25th, on the 26th I got a few texts from his mother saying he had hung himself. I contacted everyone I could think of, from the coroner to the head of organ procurement, nobody had any record of his death. Then, on Christmas Day, no less, his mother sent USAF a string of nasty text messages saying they had an empty seat at the table, and why couldn't he be a man and tell her why he had caused someone to commit suicide. He's :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing psychotic.



Thats seriously demented. He is truly psychotic.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 3, 2012)

That felt really good to get that off my chest.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 3, 2012)

Look what I miss when I stop coming to the forums as often.


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 3, 2012)

How long do food poisoning symptoms last. I have to go back to work tomorrow and this is day 3


----------



## Anjel (Jan 3, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Look what I miss when I stop coming to the forums as often.



I miss you


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 3, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> How long do food poisoning symptoms last. I have to go back to work tomorrow and this is day 3



In my case it was a week  last year. -_-


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 3, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> In my case it was a week  last year. -_-


----------



## fast65 (Jan 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I miss you



I miss you too...but at least now I'm out of my FTO lol.

On a separate note, I thought it was funny that the ER nurses and one of the doctors lectured my FTO about yelling at me for something super trivial.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 3, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> How long do food poisoning symptoms last. I have to go back to work tomorrow and this is day 3



We have alot of EMTs/Medics calling out sick/ leaving work sick due to something going around. We have pretty much raided the hospitals of their Zofran.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 3, 2012)

rmabrey said:


>



I have helped me with Vomex and loperamide....


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 3, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> I have helped me with Vomex and loperamide....



Isn't it better to let your system flush the bacteria though rather than stop the symptoms. I'm all for stopping them though........not much more I can flush out. I'm out of LR and still fighting to stay hydrated


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2012)

I had it on new years eve. Nasty, nasty gastroenteritis. It kicked the h#££ out of me.


----------



## Farmer2DO (Jan 3, 2012)

*Weather*

Temp her is 5 deg F.  Wind Chill is 5 below zero F.  Got 4 inches of snow last night.  First real winter weather we've had this season!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 3, 2012)

Farmer2DO said:


> Temp her is 5 deg F.  Wind Chill is 5 below zero F.  Got 4 inches of snow last night.  First real winter weather we've had this season!



It's currently 85 deg F here. With no wind and only a couple clouds in the sky... And it's supposed to be winter here as well lol


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 3, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Isn't it better to let your system flush the bacteria though rather than stop the symptoms. I'm all for stopping them though........not much more I can flush out. I'm out of LR and still fighting to stay hydrated



That's right, since I agree with you. However, I had to help myself last year, because I stood on the day shift schedule, despite the shoulder injury and food poisoning. The doctor has not written me sick ...
who wants puking at work ????:sad:


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 3, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> That's right, since I agree with you. However, I had to help myself last year, because I stood on the day shift schedule, despite the shoulder injury and food poisoning. The doctor has not written me sick ...
> who wants puking at work ????:sad:



Well I gotta do what I gotta do. I missed 9 hours of holiday pay Sunday, which in turn will also make me miss 8 hours of OT. I can't afford to miss work, nor do I want an occurrence on my record.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 3, 2012)

Colorado is flippin' awesome! I want to move here


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 3, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Well I gotta do what I gotta do. I missed 9 hours of holiday pay Sunday, which in turn will also make me miss 8 hours of OT. I can't afford to miss work, nor do I want an occurrence on my record.



Difficult .....
I was just three months last year, health and the rest of the year sick. Of the three months that I was healthy, was exactly the one work week here in which I had food poisoning.... With the shoulder, I had to stop working at some point.....

http://www.emtlife.com/picture.php?albumid=339&pictureid=1844


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> Difficult .....
> With the shoulder, I had to stop working at some point.....



Ouchie!


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 3, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> Ouchie!



Seconded


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 3, 2012)

@R99

I find you weird....:unsure:


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 3, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> Ouchie!



I have not spoken about pain...
but yes they were bad.
and cruel after the operation to this day ...
But you learn to live with it.
Agility is more important for the work.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 3, 2012)

R99 said:


> Oh this place is awesome I figured it was maybe a bit strange to talk to people on the internet, but not only does it kill downtime but I get to diss skinny loosers that I dont like AND find out that said skinny looser offd himself? I suppose I can make an exception to my usual stance on suicide just once.
> 
> I should have come here sooner!! Lets see, I can vividly remember having an argument with this dropkick about VT vs Torsade, the IC and another Paramedic agreed with him, perhaps they forgot who'd actually finished the Paramedic course? He was painful, would spend ages pissn around doing his assessment and writing a.novel about it,, just put the patient on the bloody stretcher so I can go back and watch TV.  I only got stuck.with him twice on callback, rest of the  time he got paired with the LSU but the IC was just as big a toss as him.  I dont even remember his name and never saw him again, sounds like he learned his true.value in the world and decided to spare us the displeasure of continuing to convert glucose into ATP.
> 
> I think the rest of the day is going to be excellent, I dont care what I get thrown!




http://emtlife.com/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=15207


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 3, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> http://emtlife.com/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=15207



Ahhhh thank you JP. That button worked perfectly lol


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 3, 2012)

firefite said:


> Ahhhh thank you JP. That button worked perfectly lol



Good idea ...
But hopefully I will not be ignored here because I can not keep up so well.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 3, 2012)

R99 said:


> I'm weird because I dont like skinny dropkicks who I had to get stuck with on call back because the LSU was mentoring and endure not only him performing 200 questions with patients but also his hour long.debate with the LSU about cardiac rhythms, which they agree?



Was that for you a traumatic experience ????


----------



## R99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> Was that for you a traumatic experience ????



Yes, very much so.  Any dropkick (or student paramedic too for that matter) is a.traumatic experience, especially when others on watch not only agree with him.but say how good he is and that the patients like him! 

Hey can't blame the patients, they.might not be in the best frame of mind to .make decisions


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 3, 2012)

R99 said:


> Yes, very much so.  Any dropkick (or student paramedic too for that matter) is a.traumatic experience, especially when others on watch not only agree with him.but say how good he is and that the patients like him!
> 
> Hey can't blame the patients, they.might not be in the best frame of mind to .make decisions



One can not always be the same opinion. 
You are very thin-skinned. This is not good for the job.:unsure:


----------



## Sasha (Jan 3, 2012)

I didn't know multiple personalities were aware of each other.

When does Mr.Black show up? After Mr.Red cyber stalks for awhile then pretends to off himself?

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I didn't know multiple personalities were aware of each other.
> 
> When does Mr.Black show up? After Mr.Red cyber stalks for awhile then pretends to off himself?
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



I'm not stalking.


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 3, 2012)

fast65 said:


> You mean he was doing his job? *gasp* the audacity.



Yeah its so annoying when people doing their job keep others from getting paid to be lazy.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> After Mr.Red cyber stalks for awhile then pretends to off himself?



Mr. Red standing by.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK7KzxulHNU&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## fast65 (Jan 3, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Yeah its so annoying when people doing their job keep others from getting paid to be lazy.



It really upsets me too


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 3, 2012)

R99 said:


> I'm weird because I dont like skinny dropkicks who I had to get stuck with on call back because the LSU was mentoring and endure not only him performing 200 questions with patients but also his hour long.debate with the LSU about cardiac rhythms, which they agree?



You my friend are the epitome of a burnt out EMS worker who needs to get a new job.

The kid is trying to learn, cut him some slack. You obviously are more interested in surfing the net or lounging around than actually caring for people. Do us and your patients a favor and find a new job, please. 

I'm willing to bet the LSU knows more than you and if it had been a time sensitive issue he would have pushed his student in that direction or stepped in and taken over. There is no reason to "grab and go" with patients except in certain circumstances.

I was going to give you the benefit of the doubt but your definitely going on the ignore list now.

edit: its loser not looser.


----------



## R99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ever since they decided it was better for ambos to go to university now its part of the job to   babysit kids fresh out of school who have too much zeal and not enough life skills to know how to talk to people or act appropriately.  Most, not ask.

I dont even remember the person I am thinking ofs name, the IC who knew him best is no longer here and is on brown, not red.  I met this guy twice and his whole attitude made such a negative impression on me I still remember him despite having worked with or met hundred of people my time.

He was quite polite and good to use as a dogs body to check the vehicle or do dishes but he knew too much and was quick to express it which unfortunately gave the other crew a reason to like him  because the IC was as bigger know it all as he was.

Maybe its not the same person I dont really care but either way this makes for something interesting, as the truth is stranger than any fictitious slop on TV that we have to watch.

If it is who I am thinking of then bloody hell sorry you all had the unfortunate  displeasure of interacting with him.  I wouldn't waste my time on here concerning him, he's just another one of the mistakes of the world, plenty of them about. 

Now, lets go see what the nursing home wants


----------



## Anjel (Jan 3, 2012)

I can do clinicals at any ems service as long as they will have me. Hmmmm

Decisions decisions.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I can do clinicals at any ems service as long as they will have me. Hmmmm
> 
> Decisions decisions.



Do them at yours.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Do them at yours.



I want to be able to see stuff. We have short transport times so basically its monitor, iv, fluids.

I want to see crics, and decompressions, and RSI.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 3, 2012)

Roflmao you know some medics go their whole careers without cric-ing or RSIing?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Roflmao you know some medics go their whole careers without cric-ing or RSIing?



Not 911 medics.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I want to be able to see stuff. We have short transport times so basically its monitor, iv, fluids.
> 
> I want to see crics, and decompressions, and RSI.



The problem is, if you pick a really fun, progressive service... you'll want to move and work there. And you'll HATE going back to the "Vitals, oxygen, monitor, IV, transport" game.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 3, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Not 911 medics.



Not true. One of my preceptors in medic school had been a 911 medic his entire career. When asked how often he performed a cric he said he almost got the chance to once, but another medic jumped in and did it.

A few in my class are 911 medics and have yet to cric or RSI.

I have seen several RSIs, but they were all in the ER.


----------



## enjoynz (Jan 3, 2012)

Stunning day here in my little corner of the world...what's it doing in the States, you guys/gals had much snow yet?
P.S Those LA fires stopped now...Exo?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 3, 2012)

Only one place around here even has those things in their protocols. I want to work there very badly. 

Those in charge of my program said if I do well all it would take is a phone call from them and I'm in since they all are/were sups and/or ops manager there. 

I was just thinking id have a better chance to see those things if there were transports more than 5min long. But id be trusted more at my service.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> But id be trusted more at my service.



Unless you are a complete ****** (which I know you aren't!) it isn't difficult to build a rapport with people.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Roflmao you know some medics go their whole careers without cric-ing or RSIing?



Wish I was still one of those medics!  It is far from a good day when you find out all other airway options have failed and you have no choice but to cric someone.  I guess, at least I know I can do it now, for if the day ever comes where the patient actually has a chance of making it.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 3, 2012)

GotTheChair said:


> Maybe this will help you in your future endeavors: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Official_Table_of_Drops



Dammit, I see I'm not the only one that he challenged with such a feat lol


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Not true. One of my preceptors in medic school had been a 911 medic his entire career. When asked how often he performed a cric he said he almost got the chance to once, but another medic jumped in and did it.
> 
> A few in my class are 911 medics and have yet to cric or RSI.
> 
> I have seen several RSIs, but they were all in the ER.



Agreed.  I came close to a cric once, and have been present for the RSI of several patients, but have done neither on my own.  

We don't RSI at my current agency.


----------



## silver (Jan 3, 2012)

Some of the recent discussions on this thread make me greatly question humanity. I seriously hope I am not the only one.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 3, 2012)

silver said:


> Some of the recent discussions on this thread make me greatly question humanity. I seriously hope I am not the only one.



Nope, feels that way sometimes huh?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 3, 2012)

silver said:


> Some of the recent discussions on this thread make me greatly question humanity. I seriously hope I am not the only one.



You aren't the only one. 

Hopefully I don't have a hand in your questioning of humanity....


----------



## silver (Jan 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Have you read any of the posts he's put up? Fair enough it wasn't the most appropriate response but still.
> 
> I know others on here agree. Seems like someone "who offed them self" coming back from the dead.



Maybe someone will really kill him/herself now, which is something I don't think anyone here can bear on their conscience. Just because someone is actually foolishly, immature, or whatever you want to call it, doesn't mean you have to instigate anything and do the same back.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 3, 2012)

Thread closed for awhile.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thread reopened.


----------



## exodus (Jan 3, 2012)

And in other news, mumba jumbo invented a potion that puts a turkey in the backpack of a cat!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 3, 2012)

I want to know who deleted my posts and thread. 

Check your mods, Matt.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 3, 2012)

I did.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 3, 2012)

FF I'd love a PM with an explanation. Not trying to throw stones but this is getting ridiculous.

You've always been fair with me and I will always return the respect.


----------



## exodus (Jan 3, 2012)

It could be because the posts broke the rules?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> FF I'd love a PM with an explanation. Not trying to throw stones but this is getting ridiculous.
> 
> You've always been fair with me and I will always return the respect.


Check your PM's



exodus said:


> It could be because the posts broke the rules?



No comment.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 3, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Check your PM's



Fair enough. 


I'll catch ya'll later.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 3, 2012)

To all those wondering why there posts were removed, it was because they quoted a removed post.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I want to be able to see stuff. We have short transport times so basically its monitor, iv, fluids.
> 
> I want to see crics, and decompressions, and RSI.



I agree!  Take this opportunity to challenge yourself. Not much gets done in the back of a rig in five minutes.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I want to be able to see stuff. We have short transport times so basically its monitor, iv, fluids.
> 
> I want to see crics, and decompressions, and RSI.



Find the busiest rural system in your area and go there.  In a rural system busy = more than 6 calls per 24 hour shift.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 4, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Roflmao you know some medics go their whole careers without cric-ing or RSIing?



While I haven't had to cric anyone yet (thank God) how in the hell do many people never do an RSI?

This "black cloud" crap really sucks sometimes...


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 4, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Find the busiest rural system in your area and go there.  In a rural system busy = more than 6 calls per 24 hour shift.



Seconded. In four years at a VERY busy urban system I did 8 tubes, RSI and cardiac arrest. My first year in a busy rural EMS I did 15, most of them RSIs.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 4, 2012)

Agreed. I've had 8 RSIs in the last year. No cric, but I'm sure it's coming.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 4, 2012)

RSI is only allowed in 3 or 4 places Michigan and its mostly way in the U.P


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 4, 2012)

We don't have RSI available to us, so unless it changes, I am pretty sure I will go my entire career without doing one.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 4, 2012)

While in my current locale it's probably not important as your rarely more than 5 min from some sort of hospital, I can't fathom being at my last job with 45min median transports and no RSI.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 4, 2012)

Well if I ever do work somewhere that has it and it is absolutely necessary, I would like to have seen it, before I go paralyzing someone and taking over their breathing.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 4, 2012)

Two big points on RSI are:
1)Done early with good planning it's the easiest tube you'll ever get, done late and in a panic it's an absolute disaster

2)Properly screen and preoxygenate your patients and it's almost never a panic situation.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 4, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> While in my current locale it's probably not important as your rarely more than 5 min from some sort of hospital, I can't fathom being at my last job with 45min median transports and no RSI.



I did 1 year in rural EMS (as you know   ).  My driver trainer has done 28 years in urban EMS.  I've done 2 RSIs.  She's never done a single one.  Infact, my first RSI was also my first ever field intubation.  Needless to say, I was scared crapless, but the patient had an absolutely fantastic outcome.




RSI shoudl be available everywhere, rural or urban.  It's not needed often (and less so in urban areas), but when it is, it is needed, without a doubt.

A couple of the people in my last new hire class thought I was too stuck on RSI.  They've never had a patient crashing on them, unable to breathe, when being upwards of an hour from the hospital, and seen the absolute goodness it can create when done correctly.



Jeez, usal, 15 in one year?  Then again you were in H town and I was stuck in VZ.. so I guess 2 isn't bad.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 4, 2012)

3 days Insomnia despite fatigue.....:mellow:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 4, 2012)

RSI is the one procedure that I believe is important as a "skill". a systematic, planned approach to managing that airway will keep you from having to make panic decisions. A bougie, rescue airway, suction at the ready, alternate tubes... I set myself up for success, but always envision and prepare for the worst case when I RSI. 

Out of the last 8, all were without a hitch. I'm sure my "pucker tube" is coming... But I hope to be well prepared for it when it arrives.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 4, 2012)

For the respiratory management, I consider myself easy at algorithms  ........ then I have no reason to be nervous... ^_^


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 4, 2012)

Alright I'm not so grumpy anymore. 

HAZMAT class today. Who sucked down a 60 minute bottle in 30 minutes? This guy...I guess that's what you get the first time you ever wear an SCBA and add class B protection on top of it.

MCI drill tomorrow. This should be interesting.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Alright I'm not so grumpy anymore.
> 
> HAZMAT class today. Who sucked down a 60 minute bottle in 30 minutes? This guy...I guess that's what you get the first time you ever wear an SCBA and add class B protection on top of it.
> 
> MCI drill tomorrow. This should be interesting.



I did about the same.  When dealing with Level Bs, try to have someone help you with most of it.  Move as little as possible.  You'll suck less air that way.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 4, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> I did about the same.  When dealing with Class Bs, try to have someone help you with most of it.  Move as little as possible.  You'll suck less air that way.



We were extricating a 200 lb dummy. Had to move quite a bit. I knew the bottle was going to go fast just from my comfort level in the SCBA. I just need more training on them. We don't use them where I work though so unless I get a fire job I don't foresee myself spending a lot of time in them.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Alright I'm not so grumpy anymore.
> 
> HAZMAT class today. Who sucked down a 60 minute bottle in 30 minutes? This guy...I guess that's what you get the first time you ever wear an SCBA and add class B protection on top of it.
> 
> MCI drill tomorrow. This should be interesting.



The time estimates on the SCBAs suck. If you are sitting still then you maybe able to get around 60 mins. If you are, you know, actually doing real work that bottle goes down real quick.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> The time estimates on the SCBAs suck. If you are sitting still then you maybe able to get around 60 mins. If you are, you know, actually doing real work that bottle goes down real quick.



"Hey guys...Why's my mask vibrating???"

"Oh snap he's outta air, take a deep breath and hold it bud. Now pop the regulator off. Drill is over."

They were SWAT rigs so no alarms h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> "Hey guys...Why's my mask vibrating???"
> 
> "Oh snap he's outta air, take a deep breath and hold it bud. Now pop the regulator off. Drill is over."
> 
> They were SWAT rigs so no alarms h34r:



I've had the vibra-alert go off before.... As I was pushing a guy out of a building for training.... As my mask was right in his crouch. He started laughing uncontrollablely (sp?).


----------



## Anjel (Jan 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> I've had the vibra-alert go off before.... As I was pushing a guy out of a building for training.... As my mask was right in his crouch. He started laughing uncontrollablely (sp?).



Oh God lmfao


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> I've had the vibra-alert go off before.... As I was pushing a guy out of a building for training.... As my mask was right in his crouch. He started laughing uncontrollablely (sp?).



Now that's funny!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 4, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> I did about the same.  When dealing with Level Bs, try to have someone help you with most of it.  Move as little as possible.  You'll suck less air that way.



Skip breathing works pretty well for extending your air supply too.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 4, 2012)

"An effective EMS dispatch system places the first unit on scene within 4 minutes" 

^^^ actual slide from a powerpoint in class


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 4, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Skip breathing works pretty well for extending your air supply too.



They were trying to explain it to me but I was a bit preoccupied.

The gist I got was inhale normally -> pause -> little inhale -> pause -> exhale -> repeat. 

Yay? nay? Seems like it would make you hypercapnic real quickly especially under exertion. 

I'd love to play with an SCBA more. 

To add some medical fun my pre-operation vitals were 116/76, 72 BPM, 97% on RA, signs rhythm on the monitor.

Post-operation vitals were 148/90, 119 BPM, 97% on RA and sinus tacycardia on  the monitor and a very, very sweaty human being.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 4, 2012)

That's the correct process.

The hardest part of the whole process is remembering to do it.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 5, 2012)

Gaaahhhhhh

My uterus is trying to kill me


----------



## Anjel (Jan 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> To add some medical fun my pre-operation vitals were 116/76, 72 BPM, 97% on RA, signs rhythm on the monitor.
> 
> Post-operation vitals were 148/90, 119 BPM, 97% on RA and sinus tacycardia on  the monitor and a very, very sweaty human being.



Haha I did the whole level B scba thing when I need that Hazmat training in AL. 

Before I went in my BP was 128/88 pulse 112 (im always tachy) 

And when I came out it was 112/64  and pulse 88. 

We wore ice vests but I was still drenched in sweat even after the cold decon shower. Guess I was just nervous before.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 5, 2012)

First time I played in Level B's we spent 8 hours in them learning how to make air tight tents out of duct tape and plastic.  No vital monitoring or anything like that...got to love the military.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 5, 2012)

They tried to put me in Level A's but I wasn't having it. I was uncomfortable enough for the first couple of minutes in Level B. If I was used to the SCBA it wouldn't be a problem but first time on air + level A protection did not seem like a good idea to me at all.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> They tried to put me in Level A's but I wasn't having it. I was uncomfortable enough for the first couple of minutes in Level B. If I was used to the SCBA it wouldn't be a problem but first time on air + level A protection did not seem like a good idea to me at all.



Haha yea. I nevet thought of myself as claustrophobic untill I started getting all dressed up. Prob didnt help there was a plate of sarin in the room either. 

I left my regulator partially open so I could have a steady stream of air when we were running around for the first time.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 5, 2012)

I actually like wearing the SCBAs. That is one of the things I miss from the Fire Department. I always liked putting it on and then going for a nice run and some push ups.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 5, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> "An effective EMS dispatch system places the first unit on scene within 4 minutes"
> 
> ^^^ actual slide from a powerpoint in class



Ohhh God the fail here is so strong...


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> "Hey guys...Why's my mask vibrating???"
> 
> "Oh snap he's outta air, take a deep breath and hold it bud. Now pop the regulator off. Drill is over."
> 
> They were SWAT rigs so no alarms h34r:



You can ignore a bell, it's very hard to ignore when the mask becomes something out of an adult shop .


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jan 5, 2012)

Holy crap. I started the insanity workout for the first time in probably about a year. I do not remember it sucking this bad the first time around.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 5, 2012)

Because the appropriate thread got closed, I'm gonna throw a "sick of hearing" on here.

"Kids go from fine to dead without any warning"

No...what happens is your to dense to pick-up the signs that the patient is crashing because unlike adults, they don't bludgeon you over the head with them.
[/rant]


----------



## medic417 (Jan 5, 2012)

I hate disappearing topics.  At least when locked we can still read them.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 5, 2012)

Fun stuff. Then as we were taking crew and pt from helipad to hospital, our side door flew open and out went our backboards, pole stretcher, and stretcher mattress.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 5, 2012)

I think I'm a horrible EMT .....*sniff*


----------



## Sasha (Jan 5, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Gaaahhhhhh
> 
> My uterus is trying to kill me



Yours too? I wish I could pop mine out and put it on a shelf 'til I was ready to incubate something in it. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 5, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Ohhh God the fail here is so strong...



Thank God my teacher brought this up today and gave his thoughts on how horrible that kind of system is. The PowerPoint was straight from Brady


----------



## medic417 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Yours too? I wish I could pop mine out and put it on a shelf 'til I was ready to incubate something in it.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Wow it's true females that spend time together sync their menses.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 5, 2012)

So yeah...today has just become my first day on the ambulance with a BLS partner...


----------



## medic417 (Jan 5, 2012)

fast65 said:


> So yeah...today has just become my first day on the menses...



:unsure:


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 5, 2012)

do not trust any People who bleeds 4 - 6 days and still lives.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 5, 2012)

medic417 said:


> :unsure:



I know...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 5, 2012)

And my truck is in the shop. New right front bearing, new rotor, new brake pads up front, 2 new tie rods, alignment, and 1 new tire. I believe that's all. And my wallet is crying


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 5, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Wow it's true females that spend time together sync their menses.



The firefighters at my station love that fact. Now they have 2 *****y females for one week instead of a *****y one for 2 weeks.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 5, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> The firefighters at my station love that fact. Now they have 2 *****y females for one week instead of a *****y one for 2 weeks.



* lol *:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 5, 2012)

Apparently tazer barb removal is a Medic skill.........oh well, at least I got to do it once before the fun got ruined.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 5, 2012)

I think  I try to go to sleep.  I hope that I am not again Sleepless. Insomnia is stupid. :blink: It's 01:56 AM and again at 8:00 I have to go to the doctor. I hate it to go every 4 weeks for blood test.... . But so it is when you have to take immunosuppressants. Stupid skin diseases...Which you inherit so everything for genes from his parents...-_-

Good Night  !!! See you....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 5, 2012)

So the ops director nixed the idea of me being a full time employee during school. 

So instead of getting benefits I get a full time shift line with per diem pay (OT after 8 hrs a day rather than 40 a week like the full timers get) and I can request any day off I want with a weeks notice and get it...

I'll take that for sure!! 32 hrs of OT per pay period rather than 16


----------



## exodus (Jan 6, 2012)

I hate seeing my paystub online, but then not being able to use the money yet because it's not in my bank yet 

Edit: It probably also isn't a good idea to depend on the pay I should get around 11:30 or so tonight to be paying for the gas I need to get home... Ah ha hah... It better come through


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2012)

exodus said:


> I hate seeing my paystub online, but then not being able to use the money yet because it's not in my bank yet



Mine is the opposite way around. The money is already in my account but I won't be able to look at the online paystub until tomorrow.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Jan 6, 2012)

My Grandfather died early Tuesday morning. He is my third grandparent to die in less than two years. Its a wierd feeling, knowing you only have one grandparent left..... :sad:
And to top it off next week marks one year since my best friend died....


----------



## exodus (Jan 6, 2012)

firefite said:


> Mine is the opposite way around. The money is already in my account but I won't be able to look at the online paystub until tomorrow.



So not fair. Who do you have?

I hate this:


```
Account	                   Available Balance 	 Present Balance 	 
 	
CHASE CHECKING (...0683)                 $-6.29               	$-6.29	 
 	
See activity	See statements	Pay bills
```


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have citi bank (brothers wife works at citi bank). 

And yeah I'm not gonna show my amount in it haha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 6, 2012)

EMSDude54343 said:


> My Grandfather died early Tuesday morning. He is my third grandparent to die in less than two years. Its a wierd feeling, knowing you only have one grandparent left..... :sad:
> And to top it off next week marks one year since my best friend died....



I'm sorry for your loss 

I understand the feeling of only having one grandparent left. I only have my grandma and her health is failing.


----------



## R99 (Jan 6, 2012)

Me: so um this guy has a blood sugar of like 30, polyuria and is quite shut down, we ....
House officer: right, what do you think is wrong with him?
Me: DKA or HONK, probably DKA
House officer: ... and you've checked for ketosis or ketonuria?
Me:  no, thats why he is here
House officer: (matter of factly) precisely

....

Consultant: dont worry about him, house surgeons know everything, he's an ahole
Me: weren't you a, house surgeon once?
Consultant: in 1992 .... but I wasn't an ahole!

ah medicine


----------



## Anjel (Jan 6, 2012)

exodus said:


> So not fair. Who do you have?
> 
> I hate this:
> 
> ...



I soooo hear you on that. That was me yesterday


----------



## Anjel (Jan 6, 2012)

EMSDude54343 said:


> My Grandfather died early Tuesday morning. He is my third grandparent to die in less than two years. Its a wierd feeling, knowing you only have one grandparent left..... :sad:
> And to top it off next week marks one year since my best friend died....



Im really sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 6, 2012)

EMSDude54343 said:


> My Grandfather died early Tuesday morning. He is my third grandparent to die in less than two years. Its a wierd feeling, knowing you only have one grandparent left..... :sad:
> And to top it off next week marks one year since my best friend died....



I feel with you. 
I have spent the last 3 years, 2 good friends (45, 50 years old) lost in my organization and my mother 6 days after my Sports accident in 2010. She was only 56 years old.  The death of friends and close family members will leave scars on the soul. But you learn to live with it and the memories of beautiful moments stay in your heart.

I wish you much strength for the next time.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 6, 2012)

Wearing gloves in the cab while driving to the hospital: Fail

Coming out of the ED and driving off sans gloves without cleaning the cabriceless


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 6, 2012)

Off to Terrible Haute for the viewing of USAFs uncle, then back to work tonight.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 6, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> Off to Terrible Haute for the viewing of USAFs uncle, then back to work tonight.



I'm sorry


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2012)

I am tired of disappearing posts.  When a fact is stated and does not violate any rule it should stay.  :excl:


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 6, 2012)

medic417 said:


> I am tired of disappearing posts.  When a fact is stated and does not violate any rule it should stay.  :excl:



Oops ...
Which contribution has disappeared?:blink:
I noticed nothing yet.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2012)

medic417 said:


> I am tired of disappearing posts.  When a fact is stated and does not violate any rule it should stay.  :excl:



Sorry about the above comment.  Should have asked in private.  Just found out no posts were removed so not sure what happened.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 6, 2012)

medic417 said:


> I am tired of disappearing posts.  When a fact is stated and does not violate any rule it should stay.  :excl:



I worked with medic417 via PM.  No posts have been deleted (they never are), moved or removed since yesterday.  (According to the logs.)


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> I worked with medic417 via PM.  No posts have been deleted (they never are), moved or removed since yesterday.  (According to the logs.)



Thanks and again sorry for posting.  Maybe cookie monster has started eating comments.  "C is for comments thats good enough for me."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BovQyphS8kA


----------



## Nervegas (Jan 6, 2012)

Workout...check
Time at the range...check
yardwork...check

Finally relaxing on my day off with fajitas on the grill and a cold beer?...priceless

PS: It was 65 here today


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 6, 2012)

grrrr ..
Insomnia.....:sad:


----------



## Anjel (Jan 6, 2012)

F&&&&&&&@@@@@@$$$$$$$! 

They are cutting 3 full time emts down to contingent. Based on performance. And since I was just suspended its not looking good.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 6, 2012)

Guess who is back for a while?
Wiser and Focused???
Still and EMT... but is trying to move on???


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> F&&&&&&&@@@@@@$$$$$$$!
> 
> They are cutting 3 full time emts down to contingent. Based on performance. And since I was just suspended its not looking good.



Suspended? What did I miss?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Suspended? What did I miss?



I'm not the only one who missed that


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm not the only one who missed that



She said I don't care what the protocol says they told me on emtlife to do it this way.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 6, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Guess who is back for a while?
> Wiser and Focused???
> Still and EMT... but is trying to move on???



I dont know. Is that you ^^^^^^ ?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2012)

medic417 said:


> She said I don't care what the protocol says they told me on emtlife to do it this way.



Haha. I'd love to be able to use what I learned on this site in the field. But I'm not gonna get fired for not following protocols, even if they are dumb lol.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 6, 2012)

Long story. Big mistake my partner made. And they had to suspend the whole crew. 

Im screwed. Anyone need a roomate?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> F&&&&&&&@@@@@@$$$$$$$!
> 
> They are cutting 3 full time emts down to contingent. Based on performance. And since I was just suspended its not looking good.



Ok who'd you kick in the fork?


----------



## fast65 (Jan 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> F&&&&&&&@@@@@@$$$$$$$!
> 
> They are cutting 3 full time emts down to contingent. Based on performance. And since I was just suspended its not looking good.



Yeah, but you're so awesome, thy even after being suspended you're still the companies best EMT


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ok who'd you kick in the fork?



"OHHHHHH Right in the mommy daddy button":blink:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 6, 2012)

medic417 said:


> "OHHHHHH Right in the mommy daddy button":blink:



ooo that's a good one I'm writing that one down.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 7, 2012)

I think I'm addicted to taking photos with long shutter times... Curse you Project 365...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 7, 2012)

I found the lightbar of my dreams for my truck. Gotta save up roughly $1,300.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 7, 2012)

Pt had 10/10 abd pain curled up in a ball on the floor.

Partner: "Ma'am how much methadone do you take?"
Pt: "30 mg"
Partner: "How often"
Pt: "every 3 hours, it doesn't always work though so sometimes I take a double dose."
Me to Partner: *sideways look* "Is our morphine even going to touch this?"
Pt: "Probably not"
Partner: "Ma'am I hate to say it, but you're probably right. We are gonna try anyways though!!!"
Pt: "You two are adorable. There's a pair of lucky girls out there."
Me: "If you find the second half of the pair please direct her my way  "

Yea she was right. 10mg and it didn't even phase her or her 6mm kidney stone :wacko:


----------



## Aprz (Jan 7, 2012)

Treatment plan for epistaxis: NPA and snow cones.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 7, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Treatment plan for epistaxis: NPA and snow cones.



Or a super absorbent tampon....


----------



## Nervegas (Jan 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Pt had 10/10 abd pain curled up in a ball on the floor.
> 
> Partner: "Ma'am how much methadone do you take?"
> Pt: "30 mg"
> ...



Try all the drugs!
http://qkme.me/35nsvu


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Pt had 10/10 abd pain curled up in a ball on the floor.
> 
> Partner: "Ma'am how much methadone do you take?"
> Pt: "30 mg"
> ...



RSI for pain management? 



Nervegas said:


> Try all the drugs!
> http://qkme.me/35nsvu



I was hoping for that meme based on the rest of body of the post.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Pt had 10/10 abd pain curled up in a ball on the floor.
> 
> Partner: "Ma'am how much methadone do you take?"
> Pt: "30 mg"
> ...



Just one of the many downsides of long term narcotic abuse.
Do you guys have Toradol? I have limited experience with it but it does seem to be even more effective at relieving kidney stone pain than narcotic pain meds.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow!  My parents just showed up here with a new 46" flat screen tv!  Woot!


----------



## firetender (Jan 7, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Wow! My parents just showed up here with a new 46" flat screen tv! Woot!


 
Now the trick will be to make sure they leave it there!

You can do it, you're a miracle worker!


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 7, 2012)

Getting sincerely worried about the possibility of divorce :unsure:...


----------



## Anjel (Jan 7, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Getting sincerely worried about the possibility of divorce :unsure:...



Im sorry to hear that


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 7, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Getting sincerely worried about the possibility of divorce :unsure:...



Oh, man.  That sucks.


----------



## firetender (Jan 7, 2012)

*Ouch!*



usalsfyre said:


> Getting sincerely worried about the possibility of divorce :unsure:...


 
Just something to consider:

We live a lot longer these days. We have "time" to change in different ways, different directions. That's why divorce is so common. "'Til death do us part" as sad as it seems is NOT the reality of our lives anymore. In a lot of ways, divorce is more about transitioning from one way of being to another.

Of course, that doesn't take away the pain. I wish for you both the best (and most appropriate) outcome.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 7, 2012)

Somewhere in the last three weeks the train seriously left the tracks. I still love my wife, but we can't seem to communicate without yelling, and things that are hard to take back are getting said. If we don't figure something out soon there's not going to be anything left to repair.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 7, 2012)

Just through out my back. God ive nevet been in this much pain.


----------



## firetender (Jan 7, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Somewhere in the last three weeks the train seriously left the tracks. I still love my wife, but we can't seem to communicate without yelling, and things that are hard to take back are getting said. If we don't figure something out soon there's not going to be anything left to repair.


 
Well then, it sounds like you need a third party to sit down with you and help you listen to and hear each other. It's fair to say, "Let's put the hard stuff on hold until we can find someone we both trust to work with us." It doesn't have to be a shrink; I'd bet there are "Peer Counselors" available at low or no cost somewhere nearby.

Just make sure YOU don't turn up the heat, even if she does.

Love is a choice and sometimes you gotta work at it.

PM if you want


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 7, 2012)

firetender said:


> Well then, it sounds like you need a third party to sit down with you and help you listen to and hear each other. It's fair to say, "Let's put the hard stuff on hold until we can find someone we both trust to work with us." It doesn't have to be a shrink; I'd bet there are "Peer Counselors" available at low or no cost somewhere nearby.
> 
> Just make sure YOU don't turn up the heat, even if she does.
> 
> ...



What he said.  Plus, you guys are in the middle of adjusting to your sons diagnosis, I bet without a firm plan for his therapies and stuff.  

I firmly disagree that till death do us part is not for today's people, but it takes complete buy in from both spouses to make it work.  We have looked disaster in the face several times in our marriage (usually my fault) and thanks to our commitment to not mentioning divorce and God's guidance of my husband, we make it through.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear that usalsfyre  I wish both of you the best


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 7, 2012)

My Project 365...

About project 365


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 7, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> My Project 365...
> 
> About project 365



Interesting project. 
I've looked at your pictures on Facebook. I like your project.


----------



## exodus (Jan 7, 2012)

I am very surprised by the way our emts act while working with a patient. Calm down, catch your breath , and slow down. Especially when all we are doing is a transfer home the patient won't die if you take 15 seconds longer to put on the o2. Patients can feel your nervousness. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.799431,-116.377030


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 7, 2012)

exodus said:


> I am very surprised by the way our emts act while working with a patient. Calm down, catch your breath , and slow down. Especially when all we are doing is a transfer home the patient won't die if you take 15 seconds longer to put on the o2. Patients can feel your nervousness.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.799431,-116.377030



Haha. Who is your partner today?


----------



## exodus (Jan 7, 2012)

firefite said:


> Haha. Who is your partner today?



It wasn't my partner. But another two emts. Im not gonna give names. But it was a cluster. Nothing negative happened though. So it's all good. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.838195,-116.510145


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 7, 2012)

exodus said:


> It wasn't my partner. But another two emts. Im not gonna give names. But it was a cluster. Nothing negative happened though. So it's all good.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.838195,-116.510145



I have a pretty good idea on who it was. And all I can say is if it is those 2 then I'm not surprised


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 8, 2012)

exodus said:


> I am very surprised by the way our emts act while working with a patient. Calm down, catch your breath , and slow down. Especially when all we are doing is a transfer home the patient won't die if you take 15 seconds longer to put on the o2. Patients can feel your nervousness.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.799431,-116.377030



In school:  "EMS... Racing the Reaper and Saving Lives!"

Working 911:  "Slow down...  Prolonging Lives if We Are Lucky."

Working IFT:  "Dude... Seriously, They Aren't Gonna Die Today."

Patient:  "First Day on the Job, huh?"


----------



## exodus (Jan 8, 2012)

On the computer now... Lol.  But basically what happened was he went to put the patient on a NC. He's not familiar with the rig so I told him where to get it from. He found it and ripped the package open almost throwing / dropping the actual cannula.  It was pretty funny at the time, for me at least.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 8, 2012)

I want to do something that I think is kind of stupid. :\


----------



## Bob67 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ran my first MVA last night.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 8, 2012)

I find it sad that I can't read most of the threads on the forum without getting angry at and/or disgusted by the posters.

I think I need to take a deep breath and not read any more posts about:

Finding a job in CA
EMT-B skills and "how we should do more"
NREMT testing and "how hard it is"
Firefighters having ANYTHING to do with EMS.
Boots, pants or stethoscopes

I need some Xanax and a hug.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I find it sad that I can't read most of the threads on the forum without getting angry at and/or disgusted by the posters.
> 
> I think I need to take a deep breath and not read any more posts about:
> 
> ...



I got a brand new stethoscope during my EMT class but I'm not sure it is the best kind. Soon after I got my steth I had to pass the extremely hard NREMT. Soon after that I was on the tough job hunt in California with like a billion points on my record (do you think that hurt me getting a job?!?!?!). 

Once I got hired I strongly believe EMTs should be able to do much much more, I mean come on we are one step below a medic and a medic is basically a doctor. And Firefighters are dedicated people who place all of their training on EMS. They love EMS and the system works perfectly. I mean we have a huge ladder engine, we gotta show it off to the public by using it as a valuable resource during a medical aid.   

Edit: and I strongly believe that EMS workers should be packing heat at all times!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> I got a brand new stethoscope during my EMT class but I'm not sure it is the best kind. Soon after I got my steth I had to pass the extremely hard NREMT. Soon after that I was on the tough job hunt in California with like a billion points on my record (do you think that hurt me getting a job?!?!?!).
> 
> Once I got hired I strongly believe EMTs should be able to do much much more, I mean come on we are one step below a medic and a medic is basically a doctor. And Firefighters are dedicated people who place all of their training on EMS. They love EMS and the system works perfectly. I mean we have a huge ladder engine, we gotta show it off to the public by using it as a valuable resource during a medical aid.
> 
> Edit: and I strongly believe that EMS workers should be packing heat at all times!!



Okay... that actually made me smile.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 8, 2012)

I have five guys. I'm in heaven.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 8, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I have five guys. I'm in heaven.



I had 5 guys yesterday. Made of win!


----------



## Sasha (Jan 8, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I had 5 guys yesterday. Made of win!



It is but my jaw always hurts after eating five guys.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 8, 2012)

Sasha said:


> It is but my jaw always hurts after eating five guys.



Soooo many ways I could go with this... but decorum prevents it.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I have five guys. I'm in heaven.





n7lxi said:


> I had 5 guys yesterday. Made of win!





Sasha said:


> It is but my jaw always hurts after eating five guys.



:blink:


----------



## Sasha (Jan 8, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Soooo many ways I could go with this... but decorum prevents it.



The meat is just too thick.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sasha said:


> The meat is just too thick.



again :blink:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 8, 2012)

Sasha said:


> The meat is just too thick.



Right. It's gotta be hard to get it in your mouth.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 8, 2012)

I've never had the opportunity to taste 5 Guys before. However, I do like the experience of In-N-Out.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> i got a brand new stethoscope during my emt class but i'm not sure it is the best kind. Soon after i got my steth i had to pass the extremely hard nremt. Soon after that i was on the tough job hunt in california with like a billion points on my record (do you think that hurt me getting a job?!?!?!).
> 
> Once i got hired i strongly believe emts should be able to do much much more, i mean come on we are one step below a medic and a medic is basically a doctor. And firefighters are dedicated people who place all of their training on ems. They love ems and the system works perfectly. I mean we have a huge ladder engine, we gotta show it off to the public by using it as a valuable resource during a medical aid.
> 
> edit: And i strongly believe that ems workers should be packing heat at all times!!



+one


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey, guys, what's going on in this thre...



Sasha said:


> I have five guys. I'm in heaven.





n7lxi said:


> I had 5 guys yesterday. Made of win!





Sasha said:


> It is but my jaw always hurts after eating five guys.





Sasha said:


> The meat is just too thick.





n7lxi said:


> Right. It's gotta be hard to get it in your mouth.





JPINFV said:


> I've never had the opportunity to taste 5 Guys before. However, I do like the experience of In-N-Out.


Oh lawd


----------



## fast65 (Jan 8, 2012)

Is it sad that we're having pretty much the exact same conversation about Five Guys and In-N-Out on here as we are on Facebook?

That being said, I would love to get Five Guys with a little In-N-Out


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Sasha (Jan 8, 2012)

Why does she look wet


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 8, 2012)

Well looks like my partner and I are gonna go for some In and Out at work today.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2012)

I guess I'm the odd man out. I'm not a fan of In-and-Out or five guys.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Well looks like my partner and I are gonna go for some In and Out at work today.




Joining the Code 3 Club?


----------



## Sasha (Jan 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> I guess I'm the odd man out. I'm not a fan of In-and-Out or five guys.



I thought you were a woman.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I thought you were a woman.



Seriously?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 8, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I thought you were a woman.









What is Five Guys anyways? I'm guessing a burger joint.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 8, 2012)

There goes a perfect Sunday of chillin'

Rope Rescue Call...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 8, 2012)

Where in the Sierras are you?? 

I've been planning on checking of TNSAR once I'm finished with school. Or ALS patrol at Mt. Rose as a side gig. Or Both


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> What is Five Guys anyways? I'm guessing a burger joint.



http://www.fiveguys.com/


----------



## exodus (Jan 8, 2012)

I prefer Fatburger over any of those  Btw. I hate 5 guys.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 8, 2012)

I prefer Arby's... 

Roast beef > 5 Guys.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 8, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I prefer Arby's...
> 
> Roast beef > 5 Guys.



Not if you saw what that roast beef looked like prior to being on your sandwich. 

After working there for three years I can with great confidence tell you that a five pound slab of mushed up gooey raw roast beef bounces when it hits the floor. And after a little Goo smoothing you can't even tell it hit the floor.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Not if you saw what that roast beef looked like prior to being on your sandwich.
> 
> After working there for three years I can with great confidence tell you that a five pound slab of mushed up gooey raw roast beef bounces when it hits the floor. And after a little Goo smoothing you can't even tell it hit the floor.



But it tastes soo good haha.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> But it tastes soo good haha.




...as long as it doesn't smell like trout.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 8, 2012)

Whether I'm now shocked everyone here with my pictures?....:blush::blush:


----------



## exodus (Jan 8, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...as long as it doesn't smell like trout.



I like roast beef that has an alkaline taste?


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hodad's > All aforementioned burger joints.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2012)

We just had about 5 mins of crews making different animal noises over the radio. The people at the FCC who regulate our radios are gonna have a fun time. 

And I may or may not have played the meow game from super troopers at a hospital with a drunk patient... :rofl:


----------



## R99 (Jan 8, 2012)

Found the house, parked out front but it's a lovely day, the sun is shining, birds are singing and other touchy feely junk so I threw it in reverse and backed into the driveway, problem is there want enough room for my offsider to get out the passenger side, oops 

Doing callback fail


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> We just had about 5 mins of crews making different animal noises over the radio. The people at the FCC who regulate our radios are gonna have a fun time.
> 
> And I may or may not have played the meow game from super troopers at a hospital with a drunk patient... :rofl:



Meow you listen here! If you're not going to be nice to the nurses my partner and I are going to have to physically restrain you right meow.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a Question.....
I got an infraction here in my Profil. 
How long  I keep the infraction here?
I am not lucky about it... I know the question is stupid. But I am interested and hope that I get no further Infraction for the question. :huh:


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 8, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> I have a Question.....
> I got an infraction here in my Profil.
> How long  I keep the infraction here?
> I am not lucky about it... I know the question is stupid. But I am interested and hope that I get no further Infraction for the question. :huh:



We do not talk about any warnings or infractions publicly.  If you have a question it's best to PM a Community Leader.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 8, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> We do not talk about any warnings or infractions publicly.  If you have a question it's best to PM a Community Leader.



Chimpie excuse .. :huh:
Please do not be angry about me. I just did not know it better.
I just had this question on my mind and have sought an answer. But I have not found the answer. Thank you that you have answered me, now I know where I can get the answer.


----------



## exodus (Jan 8, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> Chimpie excuse .. :huh:
> Please do not be angry about me. I just did not know it better.
> I just had this question on my mind and have sought an answer. But I have not found the answer. Thank you that you have answered me, now I know where I can get the answer.




Click here and that will bring you to a form where you can private message him. That makes it so it's within the rules: http://emtlife.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=33


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 8, 2012)

PM sent to him already.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 8, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> There goes a perfect Sunday of chillin'
> 
> Rope Rescue Call...



Mtn! Welcome back to the Zoo!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Where in the Sierras are you??
> 
> I've been planning on checking of TNSAR once I'm finished with school. Or ALS patrol at Mt. Rose as a side gig. Or Both



Guessing that was for me?  South of Tahoe.  Just north of Yosemite.  Little Town called Twain Harte (i.e. Harte of the Sierras), named after a couple of classic writers that lived up here for a while:  Mark Twain and Bret Harte.

Not familiar with what TNSAR stands for.  TCSAR, yes.  TNSAR, no.  I know of Mt. Rose, but it is a little out of my backyard. 



Corky said:


> Mtn! Welcome back to the Zoo!



Missed ya... Time to feed the monkeys...


----------



## R99 (Jan 8, 2012)

I dont believe it, I actually used a triage tag!


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 8, 2012)

Wwttd?


----------



## Aprz (Jan 8, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Guessing that was for me?  South of Tahoe.  Just north of Yosemite.  Little Town called Twain Harte (i.e. Harte of the Sierras), named after a couple of classic writers that lived up here for a while:  Mark Twain and Bret Harte.
> 
> Not familiar with what TNSAR stands for.  TCSAR, yes.  TNSAR, no.  I know of Mt. Rose, but it is a little out of my backyard.
> 
> ...


I know a volunteer firefighter up there name Lindsey. Very short. I saw one other guy who also volunteers up there. Do they have a lot of volunteers or what? I'm all the way down in Alameda County (met both of them in Hayward at Chabot College).


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 8, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I know a volunteer firefighter up there name Lindsey. Very short. I saw one other guy who also volunteers up there. Do they have a lot of volunteers or what? I'm all the way down in Alameda County (met both of them in Hayward at Chabot College).



Not to my knowledge.  In fact, half the volunteer fire stations are closed right now due to a lack of FFs.  Often they volunteer for 6 months to get paid to go to the academy and then move on to CalFire or the FS.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 8, 2012)

exodus said:


> Click here and that will bring you to a form where you can private message him. That makes it so it's within the rules: http://emtlife.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=33



Thanks  ffemt8978 has explained it to me very well. 
I like rules. I just do not understand all the words right away. But I am learning more every day by all of you and I think I have improved me. 
So much I've learned not more since my school time 15 years ago.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 8, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Not to my knowledge.  In fact, half the volunteer fire stations are closed right now due to a lack of FFs.  Often they volunteer for 6 months to get paid to go to the academy and then move on to CalFire or the FS.


Ah, she was doing that, but was planning to stay instead since she loved it so much and the guys she was volunteering with. Makes sense to me now that I see all these Twain Harte Fire jackets and sweaters now. In the area I live in, everybody and their mom wants to be on 9-1-1 to get into a paid FD, or get into CalFire to do 9-1-1 near Gilroy (or so I hear, it's on one side of 101) or pump up their resume. Kind of sad.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 8, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Ah, she was doing that, but was planning to stay instead since she loved it so much and the guys she was volunteering with. Makes sense to me now that I see all these Twain Harte Fire jackets and sweaters now. In the area I live in, everybody and their mom wants to be on 9-1-1 to get into a paid FD, or get into CalFire to do 9-1-1 near Gilroy (or so I hear, it's on one side of 101) or pump up their resume. Kind of sad.



Pretty much...  Wonder system we have created in CA...


----------



## R99 (Jan 8, 2012)

Respiratory gas law mnemonic for the weird look fail

_"Henry boiled Charles Dalton"_

What kind of a sick weirdo boils people? Henry Dharmer?


----------



## firetender (Jan 8, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I want to do something that I think is kind of stupid. :\


 
 By now, you should already have done it. Where shall we send the bail money?


----------



## Aprz (Jan 8, 2012)

Flipping through the blue california handbook trying to find out where it says that we have to slow down to 15 mph. I want to know what section. I can find in the handbook that it says that we are exempted from 21543, but I cannot find where it says that it has to be 15 mph.

It's a slight discussion my partner and I had the other week because I told him I was pretty sure it was the law that we could travel through at 15 mph without stopping, but he said we have to stop (and I think that's an AMR policy really).

Can anyone help me find it? I'm still looking. My only source right now is AMR-EVOC test, lol.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hmmm, I thinking I should try something different with my hair when I get it cut this week, but what?!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Flipping through the blue california handbook trying to find out where it says that we have to slow down to 15 mph. I want to know what section. I can find in the handbook that it says that we are exempted from 21543, but I cannot find where it says that it has to be 15 mph.
> 
> It's a slight discussion my partner and I had the other week because I told him I was pretty sure it was the law that we could travel through at 15 mph without stopping, but he said we have to stop (and I think that's an AMR policy really).
> 
> Can anyone help me find it? I'm still looking. My only source right now is AMR-EVOC test, lol.



I looked through the blue book and didn't find anything on speed going through intersections. All I have to go on is my orientation which also said "California law states you can go through at 15 mph without stopping, but company policy states you must stop"


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 9, 2012)

firefite said:


> I looked through the blue book and didn't find anything on speed going through intersections. All I have to go on is my orientation which also said "California law states you can go through at 15 mph without stopping, but company policy states you must stop"



That is all I can find as well.  I do remember my AMR EVOC Instructor stating that it we were required to come to a complete stop and he made it a point of emphasis to state that according to CA Law a "complete stop" meant that the wheels are not moving at all for no less than 2 seconds; no rolling stops.

Whether it is law or not, it should be.  I remember a study that stated that 70% of all Ambulance involved accidents happened at intersections and/or when turning on to a road.  People encountering red lights and sirens turn stupid(er) and the code 3 drivers usually aren't much smarter...


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2012)

firefite said:


> I looked through the blue book and didn't find anything on speed going through intersections. All I have to go on is my orientation which also said "California law states you can go through at 15 mph without stopping, but company policy states you must stop"



That's because the California Vehicle Code (CVC) requires nothing more than due regard (CVC 21056) and doesn't give a speed limit when it comes to intersections (straight exemption under 21055. Red lights are handled in chapter 2 of the division).

http://leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=veh&group=21001-22000&file=21050-21070


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> That is all I can find as well.  I do remember my AMR EVOC Instructor stating that it we were required to come to a complete stop and he made it a point of emphasis to state that according to CA Law a "complete stop" meant that the wheels are not moving at all for no less than 2 seconds; no rolling stops.



Your EVOC instructor is full of poop as the definition of stopping doesn't include a hard time frame under the CVC.



> 587.  "Stop or stopping" when prohibited shall mean any cessation of movement of a vehicle, whether occupied or not, except when necessary to avoid conflict with other traffic or in compliance with the direction of a police officer or official traffic control device or signal.


http://leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=veh&group=00001-01000&file=100-680



> Whether it is law or not, it should be.  I remember a study that stated that 70% of all Ambulance involved accidents happened at intersections and/or when turning on to a road.  People encountering red lights and sirens turn stupid(er) and the code 3 drivers usually aren't much smarter...



Are you saying that EMS providers aren't professional enough to utilize "due regard," therefore requiring more laws to be placed instead of self-governance and the use of professional judgement?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 9, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Guessing that was for me?  South of Tahoe.  Just north of Yosemite.  Little Town called Twain Harte (i.e. Harte of the Sierras), named after a couple of classic writers that lived up here for a while:  Mark Twain and Bret Harte.
> 
> Not familiar with what TNSAR stands for.  TCSAR, yes.  TNSAR, no.  I know of Mt. Rose, but it is a little out of my backyard.



TNSAR is Tahoe Nordic. Never heard of TCSAR. Tahoe Nordic is on the north lake side, I'm pretty sure Douglas county does south lake.

I grew up in Tahoe and work in Reno.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Your EVOC instructor is full of poop as the definition of stopping doesn't include a hard time frame under the CVC.
> 
> 
> http://leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=veh&group=00001-01000&file=100-680




Sorry... that should be CVC 22450. I didn't notice that that definition only applied to "no stopping" zones.



> 22450.  (a) The driver of any vehicle approaching a stop sign at the entrance to, or within, an intersection shall stop at a limit line, if marked, otherwise before entering the crosswalk on the near side of the intersection.    If there is no limit line or crosswalk, the driver shall stop at the entrance to the intersecting roadway.


http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=veh&group=22001-23000&file=22450-22456


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 9, 2012)

Being a nightowl who does his best work between 9 and 12 really sucks with a 0500 shift change...


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2012)

Damn it Romney. You just made it so that I'm going to vote for Obama in the general election. Thanks you son of a fornicating female dog.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Are you saying that EMS providers aren't professional enough to utilize "due regard," therefore requiring more laws to be placed instead of self-governance and the use of professional judgement?



God I missed you JP.  But I am Zen now, so, whatever...  One day you to will figure it all out... of this I am sure... 

Oh, and, yes I am.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> God I missed you JP.  But I am Zen now, so, whatever...  One day you to will figure it all out... of this I am sure...
> 
> Oh, and, yes I am.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> TNSAR is Tahoe Nordic. Never heard of TCSAR. Tahoe Nordic is on the north lake side, I'm pretty sure Douglas county does south lake.
> 
> I grew up in Tahoe and work in Reno.



I am not familiar with TNSAR.  I know a Douglas County guy in passing.  On the CA side, it is El Dorado County Sheriff's SAR that is the agency with jurisdiction.  I am familiar with some of them and have tried to model my Search Management/GIS Program after some of the things they have done.  Good guys.  Large team.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



LOL... missed ya JP...


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> LOL... missed ya JP...




Aww... thanks.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 9, 2012)

Last year it snowed 4 feet on thanksgiving (2010) and didn't end until June.  Hell my 10 foot fences were missing for vast potions of the season.  Today is January 8th and not a drop of snow.  Nothing on the 10 day forecast.  Ridiculous...  :wacko:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 9, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I am not familiar with TNSAR.  I know a Douglas County guy in passing.  On the CA side, it is El Dorado County Sheriff's SAR that is the agency with jurisdiction.  I am familiar with some of them and have tried to model my Search Management/GIS Program after some of the things they have done.  Good guys.  Large team.



Sweet deal. El Dorado is too far from me now. I was thinking about looking into volly options with Washoe County Sheriff Office's HASTY team I heard you have to be a deputy though. 

I did a few minor SARs as a patroller but nothing big. Where I was everything funneled down into society. 

How do you like SAR?

Usalsfyre I feel your pain. I have been on the 0430-1630 unit and this weekend I'm on the 1530-0330, then next weekend I'm on a 16 hour unit starting in the am. Talk about screwing with my sleep cycle.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Sweet deal. El Dorado is too far from me now. I was thinking about looking into volly options with Washoe County Sheriff Office's HASTY team I heard you have to be a deputy though.
> 
> I did a few minor SARs as a patroller but nothing big. Where I was everything funneled down into society.
> 
> How do you like SAR?



Not too familiar with the Nevada Teams; Geographically we just don't interact with them.  The only time I can think of where we worked together was when a resident of Mineral County went missing in our county; still missing, was probably never here, FBI involved.  We accepted Mineral County's offer for help.  They showed up with jeeps, ATVs, etc and then they soon realized that once you cross over the sierra's the high desert disappears and we had only a few miles of jeep trail that could possible be covered with their fleet of 4WD.  The SAR culture is different from county to county, literally.

Washoe?  I think Fernando the Tracker is with them.  Took some classes from him.  Good guy; expert tracker used by local LEOs, SAR, FBI, etc.  Beyond that; not familiar with their system.

Ask me a year ago, the answer is LOVE IT, WILL NEVER STOP.  But I made the mistake of getting involved in the politics.  I had both Operational and Administrative Command positions.  Operationally, there is nothing better than a SAR call; like EMS, you take the good and bad, but love it every step of the way.  Administratively, not so much.  For every battle won and positive change made, there was as much pain.  I final resigned all my positions administratively; Training Officer, Executive Board Member, Medical Team Leader, Academy Coordinator/Instructor.  But operationally, you still have to hold me at gun point to make me quit.  We ran several call in the last year that leave you with that sense of accomplishment that nothing else compares to.  And of course, it is just funner than hell.  In fact, earlier today we were en-route to a missing person over the embankment call.  Fire/EMS were on-scene, panicking.  They requested air support and since I was the highest certified/experienced medical provider with flight crew/short-haul qualification, my Crew Chief singled me out to be the Dope-on-a-Rope.  Come on, how can you pass that up?  Be better if they paid me... but can;t stop doing this...


----------



## R99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hot night tonight, full moon tonight, glad I'm not working tonight .... 

Somebody send me your snow please


----------



## Sasha (Jan 9, 2012)

I called out sick Saturday... But today I'm actually sick.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 9, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I called out sick Saturday... But today I'm actually sick.



 No bueno


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 9, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Not too familiar with the Nevada Teams; Geographically we just don't interact with them.  The only time I can think of where we worked together was when a resident of Mineral County went missing in our county; still missing, was probably never here, FBI involved.  We accepted Mineral County's offer for help.  They showed up with jeeps, ATVs, etc and then they soon realized that once you cross over the sierra's the high desert disappears and we had only a few miles of jeep trail that could possible be covered with their fleet of 4WD.  The SAR culture is different from county to county, literally.
> 
> Washoe?  I think Fernando the Tracker is with them.  Took some classes from him.  Good guy; expert tracker used by local LEOs, SAR, FBI, etc.  Beyond that; not familiar with their system.
> 
> Ask me a year ago, the answer is LOVE IT, WILL NEVER STOP.  But I made the mistake of getting involved in the politics.  I had both Operational and Administrative Command positions.  Operationally, there is nothing better than a SAR call; like EMS, you take the good and bad, but love it every step of the way.  Administratively, not so much.  For every battle won and positive change made, there was as much pain.  I final resigned all my positions administratively; Training Officer, Executive Board Member, Medical Team Leader, Academy Coordinator/Instructor.  But operationally, you still have to hold me at gun point to make me quit.  We ran several call in the last year that leave you with that sense of accomplishment that nothing else compares to.  And of course, it is just funner than hell.  In fact, earlier today we were en-route to a missing person over the embankment call.  Fire/EMS were on-scene, panicking.  They requested air support and since I was the highest certified/experienced medical provider with flight crew/short-haul qualification, my Crew Chief singled me out to be the Dope-on-a-Rope.  Come on, how can you pass that up?  Be better if they paid me... but can;t stop doing this...



That makes sense. I don't have a whole lot of interest in admin. I'd love to do it on the side as a volly. Get to go find people while doing things I love to do!

I'm hoping this ALS patroller gig plays out next year although I'll be a relatively new medic, if all goes well, so I don't know if that will shoot me in the foot. I do have patrol experience though so that's on my side.


----------



## exodus (Jan 9, 2012)

It's too early. I haven't been up before 7am in ages.  Only 3 hours and 45 mins sleep as well.... Grrrrr. Energy drinks here I come.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 9, 2012)

Well todays the day I find out if I still have a job.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 9, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Hmmm, I thinking I should try something different with my hair when I get it cut this week, but what?!



Fauxhawk.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Fauxhawk.



Absolutely not


----------



## medic417 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I called out sick Saturday... But today I'm actually sick.


I is so disappointed.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 9, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Absolutely not



Just a thought.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Just a thought.



He should get a mullet.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 9, 2012)

I need to start hiking and running in my Chippewa boots. They are comfortable but act like ankle weights haha.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 9, 2012)

Today is somehow a strange day. I was at my dermatologist but he was not satisfied. I do not have enough white blood cells, lymphocytes, eosinophils, my blood sugar is too low again and  the Cholestrin a bit too high.  This stupid dermatologist wants to try it soon with MTX or cyclosporine. I do not like that stuff.......grrrrr :mellow:

Luckily I still have time to think about whether I want the therapy or not.
I do not know what I'll do. But one thing I know I will continue to work as a volunteer in my organization and this year I'll find a new job. And I know I'll do it.


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 9, 2012)

Back to school today. Anatomy 2 then working 1300-0100. Guess this is preparation for Medic class


----------



## Bob67 (Jan 9, 2012)

Start EMT class tonight.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 9, 2012)

I still have a job!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 9, 2012)

Got my new schedule, atleast until they bid it out to see if anyone else wants it since I'm the new guy.


T/Th/Sat from 7:45 to 23:45.  16 hours.




Downside?  It's 16 hours in a busy system... mainly during the day which means a lot of calls.


Upside?  Never work 2 days in a row, get 4 days off instead of just 3.


----------



## silver (Jan 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I still have a job!


Congrats!


----------



## medic417 (Jan 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I still have a job!



Darn guess I might as well apply somewhere else.  :rofl:

You will learn that often when told you may be fired they are just using a poor management technique to try and teach you a lesson.  Poor managers lead by fear.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jan 9, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> Today is somehow a strange day. I was at my dermatologist but he was not satisfied. I do not have enough white blood cells, lymphocytes, eosinophils, my blood sugar is too low again and  the Cholestrin a bit too high.  This stupid dermatologist wants to try it soon with MTX or cyclosporine. I do not like that stuff.......grrrrr :mellow:
> 
> Luckily I still have time to think about whether I want the therapy or not.
> I do not know what I'll do. But one thing I know I will continue to work as a volunteer in my organization and this year I'll find a new job. And I know I'll do it.



That's the attitude! Good luck!


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jan 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I still have a job!



Good to hear!!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 9, 2012)

Had an elderly lady walk up to the ambulance and ask if my partner and I ditched high school today haha.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 9, 2012)

saskvolunteer said:


> That's the attitude! Good luck!



I think it's exactly the right attitude. 5 years not be able to work properly after my accidents and surgeries was punishment enough. 

I am angry about my skin .... but that's no reason not to fight anymore. But It helps to write about. And then it is also good.

Thanks saskvolunteer. 

@Anjel1030
Glad to read this. ^_^


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That makes sense. I don't have a whole lot of interest in admin.



Ya, that's what I said.  Actually, my exact words were, "No ****.  Why the **** would I want to do that.  What kind of ***** do you take me for?"

Now I know...


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello Res-Q :beerchug:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 9, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> Hello Res-Q :beerchug:



Afternoon, Rettsani  :blush:


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 9, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Afternoon, Rettsani  :blush:



Why do you blush ? Still because of the compliment of yesterday? 

Nice to see you.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I still have a job!



Yay! Congrats!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 9, 2012)

I passed the Google Maps car twice today in the ambulance. Both times my partner and I were making weird faces. I wonder if it's gonna be up on the Internet haha


----------



## silver (Jan 9, 2012)

firefite said:


> I passed the Google Maps car twice today in the ambulance. Both times my partner and I were making weird faces. I wonder if it's gonna be up on the Internet haha



I always thought they had facial recognition software that blurred the faces out before it was uploaded. I can't confirm this though.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 9, 2012)

silver said:


> I always thought they had facial recognition software that blurred the faces out before it was uploaded. I can't confirm this though.



Given the legal hassles they've faced in various countries over this exact issue, it wouldn't surprise me if they did.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Given the legal hassles they've faced in various countries over this exact issue, it wouldn't surprise me if they did.



I know they do the license plates.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2012)

Dear Riverside Superior Court regarding my speeding ticket:
I can see my docket online. I can see that the officer never sent in a response to the trial by declaration (trial by mail) for my speeding ticket. I can see that my TBD was on the court calendar, as scheduled in my docket, over a week ago. I can also see that you haven't entered a ruling yet despite the fact that you can't find me guilty without the officer's declaration. As such, dismiss the charge and give me my $244 back.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello everybody. I'm a new EMT in California. I've read all the other posts about how difficult it is to get a job here, but I figured that was all for someone else, so I wanted to create a new thread and ask the exact same question again. Should I hold out any hope that I may get hired? I've applied at all the places that hire EMTs and sent in copies of my certifications, but I don't want to do boring transfers all day, I want to work as a 911 EMT. Also, I have some points on my license, and even though all the other posts about this say I most likely won't get hired because of that, I figured that was just BS, so I wanted to ask again. 


:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:
*   arrrggghhh!*
:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:​


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 9, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Hello everybody. I'm a new EMT in California. I've read all the other posts about how difficult it is to get a job here, but I figured that was all for someone else, so I wanted to create a new thread and ask the exact same question again. Should I hold out any hope that I may get hired? I've applied at all the places that hire EMTs and sent in copies of my certifications, but I don't want to do boring transfers all day, I want to work as a 911 EMT. Also, I have some points on my license, and even though all the other posts about this say I most likely won't get hired because of that, I figured that was just BS, so I wanted to ask again.
> 
> 
> :angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:
> ...



Ooh man your chances don't look too good at getting hired


----------



## exodus (Jan 9, 2012)

silver said:


> I always thought they had facial recognition software that blurred the faces out before it was uploaded. I can't confirm this though.



They do  Me and my old partner: http://g.co/maps/feq7m


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 9, 2012)

exodus said:


> They do  Me and my old partner: http://g.co/maps/feq7m



I like the car. 
Unfortunately I can not recognize your face.:sad:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 9, 2012)

exodus said:


> They do  Me and my old partner: http://g.co/maps/feq7m



That's awesome lol


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry ignore this post.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 9, 2012)

Drinking margaritas and studying my.drug cards. While taking flexeril and skalaxin.

Seems like an excellent idea to me.


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 9, 2012)

My six year old niece just informed me that when it comes to men, " you don't know shizzle from shinizzle". Hmmm.. thanks. I feel better now.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 9, 2012)

I've just spent my time,  to counting how many hours I have worked since 1995 in Volunteer EMS.....

The total number of hours makes me old ... *7172,45 hours* :blink:

I'm wondering just how I've managed to make a vocational education as a glazier and  my EMT-P, the Truck drivers liecense and 5 Years Full-Time EMS.

Somehow I am a little shocked .. where did the time go?
Better I should go to sleep and not think about...

Good Night at all its late in Germany...^_^


----------



## ARose (Jan 9, 2012)

jgaddis82 said:


> My six year old niece just informed me that when it comes to men, " you don't know shizzle from shinizzle". Hmmm.. thanks. I feel better now.



Heh, I still don't.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry dispatch I'm off in 2 hours. I'm not gonna take a call that is 2 hours and 30 mins one way. I hate going in or even passing through LA and Orange counties so I'm gonna turn it down every chance I get.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2012)

firefite said:


> Sorry dispatch I'm off in 2 hours. I'm not gonna take a call that is 2 hours and 30 mins one way. I hate going in or even passing through LA and Orange counties so I'm gonna turn it down every chance I get.


Getting into OC is easy this time of day. Getting out, on the other hand...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Getting into OC is easy this time of day. Getting out, on the other hand...



Yeah I know haha. If we got the call alot earlier it wouldn't be a problem. We would stop and hang out at the beach for a while


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 9, 2012)

One of my crews got a 3hr one way transfer an hour before they got off shift last week. Not a happy group of campers


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2012)

firefite said:


> Yeah I know haha. If we got the call alot earlier it wouldn't be a problem. We would stop and hang out at the beach for a while



When I worked for Lynch, we had a posting spot a few blocks north of Hoag Hospital (Newport and 17th), yet we'd always find ourselves down at the beach when posted there.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 9, 2012)

Never trust a patient who says they can stand. 

This has turned into such a headache.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 9, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Never trust a patient who says they can stand.
> 
> This has turned into such a headache.



Can't stand what


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 9, 2012)

Roll Tide!!!!

Oh and let the week of hell begin...


----------



## Anjel (Jan 9, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Never trust a patient who says they can stand.
> 
> This has turned into such a headache.



I know! I had a 600lb pt say that and when we finally got her in bed she got up and walked to the dining room.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I know! I had a 600lb pt say that and when we finally got her in bed she got up and walked to the dining room.



Mine said she could. Then her legs gave out.

Ever want to see an entire hallway of nursing home staff freak out? Tell them the patient is on the floor.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 9, 2012)

In class right now.  May be canceled; not enough students.  Only offered once a year... I NEED!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2012)

Law 2: Gomers go to ground.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's to multitasking...







EMT Life, Facebook, e-mail, and still following along in class...​


----------



## Anjel (Jan 9, 2012)

Omg I am so concerned.

On my drug card for diphenhydramine is a story.

And I quote....

"Ben is a '25' year old who feels like he is '50' when his 'allergies'  flare up. Ben's allergies make him sound like an 'asthmatic'. His Tx for his allergies is his wife. He likes it 'deep and slow' which makes him have 'palpitations'. Afterwards he sometimes feels 'drowsey, confused, and has blurred vision'. "

Bow chicka wah.wah

What the F. Lmao


----------



## R99 (Jan 9, 2012)

ARRRGH!! sticking poster putty to your body hair is not cool mmmk


----------



## silver (Jan 9, 2012)

R99 said:


> ARRRGH!! sticking poster putty to your body hair is not cool mmmk



use a solvent like alcohol or acetone to make it not sticky...


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 9, 2012)

Had to fold and get the new iPhone today. Not necessarily because I've been wanting it, but because I finally dropped and seriously F'd up my 4 =/ Almost never drop it, but when I do I make it count!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 10, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Had to fold and get the new iPhone today. Not necessarily because I've been wanting it, but because I finally dropped and seriously F'd up my 4 =/ Almost never drop it, but when I do I make it count!



Otterbox only way to go.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've done some thinking. I need to start dating a girl on Valentines day but she also needs to be born on that day. That will make it so I only need to remember 1 important date a year lol.


----------



## silver (Jan 10, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Otterbox only way to go.



I have the commuter for my blackberry. Its great, don't need to worry at all.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 10, 2012)

silver said:


> I have the commuter for my blackberry. Its great, don't need to worry at all.



Yeah, that's what I got for my new phone. Not as bulky as the regular otterbox (which is why I fought so hard on getting one)


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 10, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Had to fold and get the new iPhone today. Not necessarily because I've been wanting it, but because I finally dropped and seriously F'd up my 4 =/ Almost never drop it, but when I do I make it count!


----------



## exodus (Jan 10, 2012)

Anyone going to be attending spirit west coast in del mar?  I'm thinking of volunteering under medical staff - http://spiritwestcoast.org/Delmar/


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 10, 2012)

Show up for our one IFT per shoft we get. Transfer from ER to psyc facility for a patient on a 72 hour hold. Walk into the room and she starts bawling...Ex gf...talk about an interesting situation. Poor girl. 

I'm not sure if it'd be appropriate to let her know I'm always still around if she needs to talk to someone...not for a little while of course.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 10, 2012)

They just announced the line up for one of our major events Coachella Fest. There are some big names coming down. There is going to be alot of people and alot of drugs being used. Last year we had 3 full arrests during the event.


----------



## R99 (Jan 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> Last year we had 3 full arrests during the event.



As opposed to a half arrest?



NVRob said:


> I'm not sure if it'd be appropriate to let her know I'm always still around if she needs to talk to someone...not for a little while of course.



Totally stay away bro, just dont go there


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 10, 2012)

This is just a test and only a test of my smart phone.  Had this been an actual post, someone would have disagreed with me.  



Cool... my smart phone is more useful than most of my family members...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 10, 2012)

off work at 0330. School starts at 0900. It's gonna be a longggggg day.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> off work at 0330. School starts at 0900. It's gonna be a longggggg day.



Know the feeling. Two hours of sleep and Regional Advisory Council meeting today. 

Looking for coffee...


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 10, 2012)

Crap! My son has flu symptoms and my flu shot hasn't had time to take full effect. Procrastination may just bite me in the butt one more time. Will I ever learn?


----------



## R99 (Jan 10, 2012)

"There are some things only the people who do them understand"
- Movie poster, "War is Hell", Texas Theatre: November 22, 1963

2am , and I'm still awake while my flatmate hasnt been seen in 2 says hmmmm


----------



## Anjel (Jan 10, 2012)

Off to class. Should be interesting. 

My back hurts so bad, and its even worse to sit down.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 10, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Off to class. Should be interesting.
> 
> My back hurts so bad, and its even worse to sit down.


Would you like some cheese with that whine?


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 10, 2012)

Class tonight is all OBGYN. Sometimes its fun being the only female in class. Oh wait... That didn't sound so good. Just meant the guys might have a lot more studying to do than I will.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 10, 2012)

jgaddis82 said:


> Class tonight is all OBGYN. Sometimes its fun being the only female in class. Oh wait... That didn't sound so good. Just meant the guys might have a lot more studying to do than I will.



Female students seem to fail more often on this subject. Not sure if they assumed because they have the equipment they automatically know all about it or if the subject just is more interesting for the guys so they study harder?


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm studying pretty hard on it,  for the reason you just stated. I would feel rather foolish to flunk this particular unit.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 10, 2012)

Fever, chills and the powerful need to sleep. But sleeping won't get my crap done today.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Fever, chills and the powerful need to sleep. But sleeping won't get my crap done today.



Get well soon. We need a flower smiley.


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 10, 2012)

*???*

This may sound stupid, but here goes... Why chest compressions on a newborn with HR-60? 
My thought is that since it is half the normal rate, baby's heart needs help.
Also, is there anything else we can do for little one? Is shocking newborns out of the question? Thanks for any input. Hope you guys don't bite me too hard for this one.


----------



## ARose (Jan 10, 2012)

Presented without comment.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 10, 2012)

jgaddis82 said:


> This may sound stupid, but here goes... Why chest compressions on a newborn with HR-60?
> My thought is that since it is half the normal rate, baby's heart needs help.
> Also, is there anything else we can do for little one? Is shocking newborns out of the question? Thanks for any input. Hope you guys don't bite me too hard for this one.



Look for the neonate resuscitation triangle. I'm most cases newborns need a little stimulation and BVM assistance to get the heart rate up. It would be rare to find one in VF (which is why you would shock).


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks n7! That's very helpful. Studying OB/GYN is giving me brain cramps!


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 10, 2012)

Its odd that this textbook goes into a lot of detail on some things, but goes absolutely flat on others.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 10, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Would you like some cheese with that whine?



You can kiss my ***. 

I messed up my sciatic nerve and can barely move.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 10, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> You can kiss my ***.
> 
> I messed up my sciatic nerve and can barely move.



No ma'am not into that.  

I hope you feel better, might want to try a chiropractor or acupuncture.  We really need a flower smiley so we can send it with the get well wishes.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 10, 2012)

In 2 hours is a team meeting in my organization. Then we get our new assignments on Event shift"s for the next week's from our Team Leader.
And we discuss things from recent weeks. Then we train ALS, BLS and everything to do with our work has so. After that it is Time for EMS diet at McD. ^_^

See you later guys and gals.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh OB/Gyn... 

Make sure to study up on the Whiff Test.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 10, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Oh OB/Gyn...
> 
> Make sure to study up on the Whiff Test.



Gross


----------



## medic417 (Jan 10, 2012)

Some people are complete morons.  That is all. Now return to your directionless banter.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 10, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Gross


The sad part is you can't make up some of this stuff.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 10, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> The sad part is you can't make up some of this stuff.



http://www.webmd.com/sexual-conditions/tests-for-bacterial-vaginosis

"Whiff test. Several drops of a potassium hydroxide (KOH) solution are added to a sample of vaginal discharge to see whether a strong fishy odor is produced. A fishy odor on the whiff test usually means bacterial vaginosis is present."


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 10, 2012)

jgaddis82 said:


> Thanks n7! That's very helpful. Studying OB/GYN is giving me brain cramps!



Here's my Paramedic OB class in a nutshell:

Babies come outta the Hoo Hoo. If it doesn't stop bleeding, massage the fundus and drive faster. If the foot or arm comes out first, drive faster. Breech? Make a airway with your fingers in the Hoo Hoo and drive faster. If the cord is prolapsed, keep it damp, mama is buns up kneeling and... you guessed it... drive faster. Nuchal cord? Cut and clamp. Remember where you keep the APGAR chart, cuz nobody _ever_ remembers that stuff. Oh, Pitocin is good if you carry it. If not, oh well. Class dismissed.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 10, 2012)

So apparently it's faster to ship a book from England than it is for Riverside Court to put the results of a traffic court trial into their system.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 10, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Here's my Paramedic OB class in a nutshell:
> 
> Babies come outta the Hoo Hoo. If it doesn't stop bleeding, massage the fundus and drive faster. If the foot or arm comes out first, drive faster. Breech? Make a airway with your fingers in the Hoo Hoo and drive faster. If the cord is prolapsed, keep it damp, mama is buns up kneeling and... you guessed it... drive faster. Nuchal cord? Cut and clamp. Remember where you keep the APGAR chart, cuz nobody _ever_ remembers that stuff. Oh, Pitocin is good if you carry it. If not, oh well. Class dismissed.



Hoo haw not Hoo Hoo  

That's about how my lecture went too. 

Side note I found out I get first pick on clinicals cause I'm ranked número UNO wooooohooooooo not having to worry about bartering to make them work with my schedule


----------



## ARose (Jan 10, 2012)

Dear OEMS,
I would really like it, love it actually, if you would stop being the bane of my CE existence. All I want is a simple "yes" or "no". That's it. And an updated card with the correct spelling of my name. Which I requested 3 weeks ago. Please and thank you.


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Ob/gyn*

n7- you forgot to mention that the umbilical is not a bungee cord. And if you drop the baby, fake a seizure.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 10, 2012)

jgaddis82 said:


> n7- you forgot to mention that the umbilical is not a bungee cord. And if you drop the baby, fake a seizure.



True, but baby catching is a BLS skill. I'll be in the airway seat, out of the way of the effluent.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 10, 2012)

Kids ( esp neonates) don't have great vascular control and can't really increase inotropy as a way of compensation. As such, HR is the only way to increase cardiac output.

A bradycardic kid is a decompensating kid.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 10, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> True, but baby catching is a BLS skill. I'll be in the airway seat, out of the way of the effluent.



Which is why I've never understood the desire of some people in EMS wanting to change the census in their ambulance.  When it's all said and done, somebody has to clean it up. :blink:


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 10, 2012)

Four words that will make even the laziest/slowest firefighter move at the speed if light:  "The baby is crowning."


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 10, 2012)

'Whiff Test" stage two: then you look at the slide under a microscope. If it has fungus as well or primarily, you will see the cellulose filaments of hyphae, since they resist the KOH while the KOH dissolves any proteinaceous material, as well as the chrome on your microscope objective's nosepiece. Or the tips of your fingers, or corneas.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's a good day off


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 10, 2012)

I was going to stay away for a while, but instead I'm just scaling back. Sorry all.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 10, 2012)

fast65 said:


> It's a good day off



*like*


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm back... The few hours at the team meeting was quite exhausting. My head smokes and my muscles hurt. We had to vacate the equipment vehicles completely empty and check. This year we have many big events. 
After the equipment check, we then have BLS / ALS trained... 
I do not like to see more ..... algorithms :huh:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 10, 2012)

I got to transport a pair of shoes and a hat to the hospital today. No patient just his shoes and hat. 

He was in a car accident 20 mins earlier and our medic crew who responded to him accidentally let his shoes and hat on scene.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> I got to transport a pair of shoes and a hat to the hospital today. No patient just his shoes and hat.
> 
> He was in a car accident 20 mins earlier and our medic crew who responded to him accidentally let his shoes and hat on scene.



That sounds very motivating. :huh:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 10, 2012)

12 hours at the station and we left three times. Two cancellations and a trip to the grocery store. 

Relief shows up, I hand them keys, pager and radio...

beep beep beep beep beep

"Cardiac arrest with CPR in progress"

That's a bad start to the night. I hope karma doesn't pay me back tomorrow night, cuz I'll admit I was snickering a little as I drove out of the lot...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> I got to transport a pair of shoes and a hat to the hospital today. No patient just his shoes and hat.
> 
> He was in a car accident 20 mins earlier and our medic crew who responded to him accidentally let his shoes and hat on scene.



What's the charge for that?


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 10, 2012)

Good Evening ResQ.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 10, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> Good Evening ResQ.



Maybe... I've got school work to do...


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 10, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Maybe... I've got school work to do...



No problem. School is more important than me. 
I just wanted to say good evening. ^_^


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 10, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> What's the charge for that?



Haha. No charge for that. We only charge if our unit transports a patient. I've literally transported 3 people and luggage from a hospital to an airport for a medical international flight because the unit their family member was in was too crowded to fit them in. 

At that point I am literally a Taxi.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 10, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> Good Evening ResQ.





Mountain Res-Q said:


> Maybe... I've got school work to do...



Did I miss something? lol


----------



## R99 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wtf is a nerf?


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 10, 2012)

It's a brand name.

www.nerf.com


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 10, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Did I miss something? lol



nooooooo 
I'm shocked. Why do you think such a thing?
We have just recently posted in the chat. He had explained to me a few words from the language used in your country. That was very helpful for me.
Some words I do not find here in typical textbook.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 10, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Did I miss something? lol



Confusion abounds...  :blink:


----------



## Nervegas (Jan 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> Haha. No charge for that. We only charge if our unit transports a patient. I've literally transported 3 people and luggage from a hospital to an airport for a medical international flight because the unit their family member was in was too crowded to fit them in.
> 
> At that point I am literally a Taxi.



More so than usual eh?

and Kobe Beef Fajitas and Beer (Sam Adams Winter Lager), seriously, delicious.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 10, 2012)

Working on the el bloggo. Can't figure out how to make my posts background transparent. Damn HTML lol


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's such an odd transition going from working all trauma all weekend to playing BLS taxi during the week.

EDIT: Not that I don't like working IFT, it just amazes me how little actual intelligence is needed for IFT here in San Diego


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 11, 2012)

So the ops guy (non-EMT) at my PT IFT gig decided he was going to give me crap (legitimate I'm going to write you up crap) for opening a drug box for training purposes when I'm not an FTO.... Yeah... I may have gone overboard blowing up on him :unsure: No write up though  He ended up seeing it my way


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 11, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> It's such an odd transition going from working all trauma all weekend to playing BLS taxi during the week.
> 
> EDIT: Not that I don't like working IFT, it just amazes me how little actual intelligence is needed for IFT here in San Diego



Not just San Diego. It's the same way here. 

A year ago I paid my college $300+ for a 16-18 week long EMT class. And now that same college has paid me back $300+. I guess my EMT class really did "pay for itself. 

And I still can't get used to the fact that a community college is paying me, a 19 year old, to teach.


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 11, 2012)

I graduate in August. My son graduates the following May. I think I'll move to Texas in June and not tell him where I went. I'm running away in June 2013! Lol.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 11, 2012)

jgaddis82 said:


> I graduate in August. My son graduates the following May. I think I'll move to Texas in June and not tell him where I went. I'm running away in June 2013! Lol.



But the world ends in December 2012....


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 11, 2012)

firefite said:


> But the world ends in December 2012....



Glad im not working the 21st


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 11, 2012)

firefite said:


> But the world ends in December 2012....


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang! I'm always late for everything! Should have ran last year. Oh who am I kidding? He would just get hungry and hunt me down to fry him some chicken and tell me what a hateful old bird I am.....


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 11, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Glad im not working the 21st



We are all working on the 21st...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 11, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



I am already signed up for the hover conversion on my Jeep...


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 11, 2012)

*please explain..does not compute*

This guy in my class is always bragging about his wife being a dentist. Yet he has one of the most messed up grills i have ever seen. ????


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 11, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> It's such an odd transition going from working all trauma all weekend to playing BLS taxi during the week.
> 
> EDIT: Not that I don't like working IFT, it just amazes me how little actual intelligence is needed for IFT here in San Diego



Tell that to the nurses around here. It amazes me how little they apparently need to know to get by.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 11, 2012)

jgaddis82 said:


> This guy in my class is always bragging about his wife being a dentist. Yet he has one of the most messed up grills i have ever seen. ????


That's not nearly as bad as all of the RTs who smoke.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 11, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



Yup stealing this now.

ksweetthanks


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 11, 2012)

Yep! Gotta love a good hypocrite.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 11, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> That's not nearly as bad as all of the RTs who smoke.



My dentist chews.


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 11, 2012)

And now, eating Captain Crunch straight out of the box. Cuz I'm gangsta!


----------



## exodus (Jan 11, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> It's such an odd transition going from working all trauma all weekend to playing BLS taxi during the week.
> 
> EDIT: Not that I don't like working IFT, it just amazes me how little actual intelligence is needed for IFT here in San Diego



Or how little intelligence is needed for working IFT anywhere.


----------



## R99 (Jan 11, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> That's not nearly as bad as all of the RTs who smoke.



Heaps of ambos, nurses and medical staff suck fags out back here, disgustingly ironic


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 11, 2012)

R99 said:


> Heaps of ambos, nurses and medical staff suck fags out back here, disgustingly ironic



In mine and Exodus' response area that takes on a whole new meaning :rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Jan 11, 2012)

Well this is a dilemma. I've been invited to the wedding of one of my favorite medics...but I'm also scheduled for an OT shift that day with one of my favorite partners. I'm not a huge fan of weddings...but I feel like I should go.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 11, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Well this is a dilemma. I've been invited to the wedding of one of my favorite medics...but I'm also scheduled for an OT shift that day with one of my favorite partners. I'm not a huge fan of weddings...but I feel like I should go.



Do ya prefer money or executions?


----------



## exodus (Jan 11, 2012)

firefite said:


> In mine and Exodus' response area that takes on a whole new meaning :rofl:



In my whole two, almost three or four months out there, I have seen more nipple rings than I have my entire life... On men.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd go to the wedding. This might be a once in a life opportunity and it would probably mean something to your friend. Unless your partner has cancer or your company decides to get rid of OT, they'll probably be still around after the wedding. I would feel disrespected if you chose work (even our jobs are cool) over my wedding. I bet he's bribing you already with free food, alcohol, and maybe some cute girls there.  Do it.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 11, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> So the ops guy (non-EMT) at my PT IFT gig decided he was going to give me crap (legitimate I'm going to write you up crap) for opening a drug box for training purposes when I'm not an FTO.... Yeah... I may have gone overboard blowing up on him :unsure: No write up though  He ended up seeing it my way



Wow. I wouldn't last working anywhere else. That is stupid.


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm getting a new partner from our sister shop that does mainly IFT. As far as I know his only emergency experience is contract facilities. This should be interesting


----------



## fast65 (Jan 11, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Do ya prefer money or executions?



That's the thing, both can be quite entertaining


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 11, 2012)

Yahoo. Just found out the service is sending me to EMS Today. 

See you in Baltimore.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 11, 2012)

R99 said:


> Heaps of ambos, nurses and medical staff suck fags out back here, disgustingly ironic



You have no idea how that sounds here in the states lol


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 11, 2012)

jgaddis82 said:


> This guy in my class is always bragging about his wife being a dentist. Yet he has one of the most messed up grills i have ever seen. ????



And Mechanics always drive crappy cars lol


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 11, 2012)

exodus said:


> Or how little intelligence is needed for working IFT anywhere.



While not trying to be TOO argumentative, I see more sick patients doing IFT than I did doing 911. They are there if you care to look.


----------



## Steam Engine (Jan 11, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You have no idea how that sounds here in the states lol



I lol'd at that, for real.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 11, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> While not trying to be TOO argumentative, I see more sick patients doing IFT than I did doing 911. They are there if you care to look.



I don't doubt that. As in my experience you get more experience doing 911 then IFT. IFTs here we don't do anything at all. It's just monitor the patient. With 911 you get to intubate, IVs, splinting, backboarding, etc. 

I'm not saying that stuff doesn't happen in IFTs I have just not seen it yet or heard about it in my service.


----------



## R99 (Jan 11, 2012)

Cardiac arrest at the mini market, maybe I can get a drink or something during a cycle of CPR coz its boiling hot here


----------



## exodus (Jan 11, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> While not trying to be TOO argumentative, I see more sick patients doing IFT than I did doing 911. They are there if you care to look.



You also do CCT. Of course we'll get more terminal patients with a ton of problems, how many of them that we see as a BLS IFT provider are acute? As well as, BLS shouldn't be doing IFT unless it's a discharge for a medical patient back home or to a SNF, or lateral transfer.  (And of course our favorite 5150's.)


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 11, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> While not trying to be TOO argumentative, I see more sick patients doing IFT than I did doing 911. They are there if you care to look.



Have I seen really sick patients doing IFT? You bet. But with my job we have a very low call volume and our two contracts (which we're really only back ups for) are psych facilities. So it's very slow work. Drive to facility, pick up patient experiencing ASI/AHI who has either had time to chill out or been given a nice dose of benzos, and drive them to the other facility. If SHTF, call ALS or drive 10-20 minutes to the ED.

You don't need to know much on the BLS side here.

Yes, I strive to be more than a taxi driver, and I think I am. And I do love my job, and there have been serious calls I've attended where if I hadn't taken the time to read and learn from the vast knowledge available on this amazing site I would have lost my composure and not known what the hell to do. 

I was simply commenting on how mindless a large portion of my IFT job is relative to my stand by job


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 11, 2012)

There's a difference between chronically sick and acutely sick.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 11, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> There's a difference between chronically sick and acutely sick.


I guess because all of our trucks are ALS and our facilities use our service more like 911 than they should at times my impression is skewed. I've  tubed one of my "transport for evaluation" calls and a couple of others have ended up that way shortly after ED arrival.


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 11, 2012)

Turns out I missed an opportunity to be on a UK documentary about obesity.


----------



## R99 (Jan 11, 2012)

Free bottle of coke sweet


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 12, 2012)

And I get to take tactical PHTLS for free. I have no idea what it is but if its tactical it must be cool


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 12, 2012)

10.5 hours till my mini-staycation starts.


----------



## Meursault (Jan 12, 2012)

And this month in _J. Gallifrey Med_: Malignant dysrhythmias of two hearts.

http://www.annemergmed.com/webfiles/images/journals/ymem/4937.pdf

(I figured there's a little something for everybody here)


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 12, 2012)

MrConspiracy said:


> And this month in _J. Gallifrey Med_: Malignant dysrhythmias of two hearts.
> 
> http://www.annemergmed.com/webfiles/images/journals/ymem/4937.pdf
> 
> (I figured there's a little something for everybody here)



Meh, who cares. He's 71, so he'll just regenerate soon enough anyways. Besides, where's Dr. Jones when you need her anyways?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 12, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOur_y7LWpA[/youtube]


----------



## medic417 (Jan 12, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Turns out I missed an opportunity to be on a UK documentary about obesity.



Your that fat?:unsure:


----------



## Joe (Jan 12, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Cool... my smart phone is more useful than most of my family members...



Sig worthy for sure!


----------



## R99 (Jan 12, 2012)

Red night tonight, am tring to sleep so my flatmate and his friend should probably shut the hell up and this fly should really stop buzzing me, and the landlord should really stop hammering but we need the mailbox fixed


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 12, 2012)

Listening to my partner discuss the vollitics around her VFD makes me realize there's a decent chance I'll never be involved in that again.


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 12, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Your that fat?:unsure:



No I just live in the fattest city in the US. It was about health a lifestyle of obese patients.


----------



## TbArbie (Jan 12, 2012)

dan, wow how funny is that im craving a ham sandwich but im refusing to move from my warm couch and snuggie lol


----------



## medic417 (Jan 12, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> No I just live in the fattest city in the US. It was about health a lifestyle of obese patients.



You know denial is not a healthy trait.  Acceptance is the first step to a healthier lifestyle.


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 12, 2012)

medic417 said:


> You know denial is not a healthy trait.  Acceptance is the first step to a healthier lifestyle.



I weigh a whole 160#


----------



## Anjel (Jan 12, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> I weigh a whole 160#



Kilos?


----------



## medic417 (Jan 12, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> I weigh a whole 160#



But if your only 4 foot tall that is just big.

http://comedians.jokes.com/gabriel-iglesias/videos/gabriel-iglesias--the-sixth-level-of-fat


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 12, 2012)

Joe said:


> Sig worthy for sure!



You know it.


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Kilos?



72


----------



## Anjel (Jan 12, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> 72



Oh I thought you meant 160kg lol


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Oh I thought you meant 160kg lol



I don't know how I would get around


----------



## fast65 (Jan 12, 2012)

I said I wouldn't do it, but I did...I got a fauxhawk...


----------



## Anjel (Jan 12, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I said I wouldn't do it, but I did...I got a fauxhawk...



WHAATTT? Pictures lol 

I am so influential.


----------



## TbArbie (Jan 12, 2012)

The USA is the only place we order a big Mac and a diet coke lol


----------



## fast65 (Jan 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> WHAATTT? Pictures lol
> 
> I am so influential.



In due time lol


----------



## ARose (Jan 12, 2012)

On call tonight and I'm getting my stuff ready and I notice my only clean pair of socks are a pair of bright green thigh high merino wool. 
At least I'll be warm....


----------



## fast65 (Jan 12, 2012)

Here ya go Anjel...


----------



## Anjel (Jan 12, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Here ya go Anjel...



Yay


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 12, 2012)

Just finished watching an episode of cops. A guy got assaulted. Police get on scene and they are in nice uniforms. Then Fire gets on scene and they are also in nice uniforms. Then the ambulance gets there and well they are in wrinkled untucked pollos. 

Make me glad that we have to wear uniforms. To me it looks more professional.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 12, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Here ya go Anjel...



Nice...h34r:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 12, 2012)

I found the video of bigbaldguy at work

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f22_1326343194


----------



## Anjel (Jan 12, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I found the video of bigbaldguy at work
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f22_1326343194



HAHAHA I expected him to be a little bigger....and white.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> HAHAHA I expected him to be a little bigger....and white.



What do you mean he's not white?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IK1Pjgix79k&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZQAvtFO_uA&feature=related


----------



## fast65 (Jan 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Yay



Just for you lol


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 12, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I found the video of bigbaldguy at work
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f22_1326343194



Lol yeah that's so not me.

That guys really funny the first flight you work with him, then he's kind of funny the next flight, then 5 flights later you're forcing a smile, and by the end of three days with 6 flights a day you look like the flight attendant sitting in the middle of the airplane in this video with her fingers in her ears.
I gotta say though the customers love him and that's all that really matters.

P.S. And just FYI I'm actually not white believe it or not


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 12, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Here ya go Anjel...



I helped deliver a baby yesterday that had that same hairdo..........looked about the same age too come to think of it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 12, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Listening to my partner discuss the vollitics around her VFD makes me realize there's a decent chance I'll never be involved in that again.



I went to orientations at two VFD outfits when I was looking to start volunteering and they both basically ran me off with that vollitics crap in the first meeting.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just finished watching an episode of cops. A guy got assaulted. Police get on scene and they are in nice uniforms. Then Fire gets on scene and they are also in nice uniforms. Then the ambulance gets there and well they are in wrinkled untucked pollos.
> 
> Make me glad that we have to wear uniforms. To me it looks more professional.



This reminds me of a phrase I once heard that says something along the lines of "No combat ready unit has ever passed formal inspection".


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 12, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Meh, who cares. He's 71, so he'll just regenerate soon enough anyways. Besides, where's Dr. Jones when you need her anyways?



:rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 12, 2012)

And just to make it an even half dozen in a row.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 12, 2012)

Fat girl, postictal. Wedged between the toilet and the wall. 

Now my back hurts. 

FML.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 12, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> P.S. And just FYI I'm actually not white believe it or not



Lies.... I have seen pictures.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 12, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Fat girl, postictal. Wedged between the toilet and the wall.
> 
> Now my back hurts.
> 
> FML.



It's always the toilet and something, eh?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 12, 2012)

This helped so much.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Lies.... I have seen pictures.



Nope I'm serious, I'm less than 50 percent Caucasian. I'm a little bit of this and a little bit of that.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Nope I'm serious, I'm less than 50 percent Caucasian. I'm a little bit of this and a little bit of that.



Well I am part Indian, but still white as a ghost lol


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 13, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Well I am part Indian, but still white as a ghost lol



East or Native? Native American is in my mix as well.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 13, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> This helped so much.



...but the Serenity crew had between 6 and 9 people depending on how you count Shepard Book, Inara, and River. Simon at one point was specifically mentioned to be a member of the crew by Mal at the end of Ariel. River was used in a heist at the beginning of of the movie Serenity, which would make her a crew member depending on the point of time in the Firefly cannon that the picture took place. 

The picture accompanying the "human tower of Serenity crew" only has 4 people.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I helped deliver a baby yesterday that had that same hairdo..........looked about the same age too come to think of it.



Hahahaha, ok now that was funny


----------



## FourLoko (Jan 13, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Fat girl, postictal. Wedged between the toilet and the wall.
> 
> Now my back hurts.
> 
> FML.



no lube?


----------



## TbArbie (Jan 13, 2012)

got this in an email and thought id share it for some laughs:rofl:

If Chuck Norris was a Paramedic

If you have never heard of Chuck Norris, then you have been living under a rock with no daytime cable. From the “Delta Force” to “Walker Texas Ranger”, he has shown the world that he is one certified badass. Now today we are going to talk about what happens when you take Chuck Norris from the role of kicking *** to saving lives. So now the big question……

What kind of Paramedic would Chuck Norris be?

Shifts

Chuck Norris doesn’t work shifts. He tells people when they are allowed to have emergencies. This is done around his busy schedule. At no time will he be tied down to scheduled hours.

Scene Safety

We all know the “Texas Ranger” doesn’t need to cleared to a scene. As a matter of fact, he prefers to live life on the edge. The more dangerous the scene, the better. My guess is law enforcement wouldn’t be dispatched to any of his calls.

Response

Chuck Norris doesn’t respond to calls. The calls respond to him. When he gives the OK to have an emergency, patients will make their way to his location. He can’t be bothered with driving and trying to find peoples homes.

Vehicle

Chuck Norris doesn’t need a vehicle to respond in, as he doesn’t respond. Patient’s seeking his services must provide their own form of transportation.

Partner

Come on now…..we all know Chuck Norris works alone!

Equipment

Chuck Norris doesn’t need medical gear, tools or medications. Disease processes quiver at the very sight of Chuck Norris and have no choice but to immediately comply to his demands. Patients suffering from trauma usually got their injuries as a result of a Chuck Norris beating. There isn’t much treatment that can be done to improve their condition anyway.

You can’t end a post about Chuck Norris without including some old Chuck Norris facts…..

Here are some healt/medical related Chuck Norris facts that I found for your reading pleasure!

    The leading causes of death in the United States are

       1. Heart disease
       2. Chuck Norris
       3. Cancer

    TNT was originally developed by Chuck Norris to cure indigestion

    Chuck Norris will never have a heart attack. His heart isn’t foolish enough to attack him.

    Chuck Norris doesn’t get frost bite. Chuck Norris bites frost.

    Chuck Norris’ tears can cure cancer. The only problem is, Chuck Norris doesn’t cry.

As always, feel free to post any more Chuck Norris facts. Enjoy!


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 13, 2012)

Chuck Norris is a short ex-USAF hispanic guy?
Speaking about ex-USAF, that puts him on the same bench as Sinbad and George Carlin.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 13, 2012)

Nothing better than tell off an idiot who is left scratching his head, not really sure how to take your back handed, respectful but laced with disdain, "is he really on board with my ideas" comments.  

Wait for it... wait for it... what for it...

Hours latter....

"Oh, crap, you were right.  Help me."


----------



## R99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hmmm, does anybody else see a connection here?


----------



## Niccigsu (Jan 13, 2012)

Have you guys heard about the theory/experiment that has proven E=MC^2 to be worng? The world as we know it is coming to an end :rofl: poor Einstein


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 13, 2012)

R99 said:


> Hmmm, does anybody else see a connection here?



Good job connecting the dots. And, I do hope your mom will be okay.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 13, 2012)

Is that from xkcd?


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 13, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Is that from xkcd?



Yes it is.


----------



## R99 (Jan 13, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Good job connecting the dots. And, I do hope your mom will be okay.



Lol she'll be fine I an sure, it's a shame she had to fake a seizure tho .... and its mum with a u here and most other places who talk satanic I mean metric, dno aboot canada eh

Also I am now oficially psychic, it's raining and blowing a gale here

Me: I bet the next job will be a 29 (vehicle accident)
Sam: probably

Next minute, Ambulance calls ... code 29

Right so it's 230am I am going to sleep, nobody has anything that can't wait until 601am mmmk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 13, 2012)

Right. Mum's the word


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh. Shoot me know. 13 calls and 1 AMA in 10 hours. Only 2 more hours to go :blink:


----------



## ARose (Jan 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Oh my gosh. Shoot me know. 13 calls and 1 AMA in 10 hours. Only 2 more hours to go :blink:



*bang*

Guess I shouldn't complain about my dead night, eh?


----------



## TbArbie (Jan 13, 2012)

ARose said:


> *bang*
> 
> Guess I shouldn't complain about my dead night, eh?



haha...just saw a redbull commercial and you posted lol..good morning ARose!


----------



## ARose (Jan 13, 2012)

TbArbie said:


> haha...just saw a redbull commercial and you posted lol..good morning ARose!



It's the sweet nectar of life! 
Good morning to you too! 
How's the studying going?


----------



## TbArbie (Jan 13, 2012)

ARose said:


> It's the sweet nectar of life!
> Good morning to you too!
> How's the studying going?



Oh Yes It Is!...Its going OK! I need to find a tutor lol


----------



## ARose (Jan 13, 2012)

Did you have TA's from you class?


----------



## TbArbie (Jan 13, 2012)

ARose said:


> Did you have TA's from you class?



No...it was just mister wonderful himself...i need like a review book with questions so i can keep doing them and see where my strong and weak points are


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 13, 2012)

16 hour shift on friday the 13th...with a third rider...I have a feeling today could be interesting h34r:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Oh my gosh. Shoot me know. 13 calls and 1 AMA in 10 hours. Only 2 more hours to go :blink:



*KATHUNK!* dammit, hang on one sec while I reload this thing.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 13, 2012)

S.A.TUR.DAY?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 13, 2012)

Well idk what happened to our third rider. They never showed. Someone's gonna be in trouble in class!!


----------



## FourLoko (Jan 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Well idk what happened to our third rider. They never showed. Someone's gonna be in trouble in class!!



He was afraid to wear his 5.11 EMS pants


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 13, 2012)

FourLoko said:


> He was afraid to wear his 5.11 EMS pants



:rofl:


----------



## Sasha (Jan 13, 2012)

When the doctor looks at you shambling along to the treatment room and says "Wow! You do not look good at all!" You know you're getting admitted.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 13, 2012)

Not a good night. At the ED with my girlfriend. R/O: Perforated uterus. 

Damn.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 13, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Not a good night. At the ED with my girlfriend. R/O: Perforated uterus.
> 
> Damn.



Damn! Hope she's ok.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Damn! Hope she's ok.



Me too. She's pretty tough. We were joking about my starting the line after the nurse missed.  Shes in ultrasound now... And frankly, I'm more upset about this than she is. Of course, the Ativan she got may have something to do with that.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 13, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Not a good night. At the ED with my girlfriend. R/O: Perforated uterus.
> 
> Damn.



Ummmm I cant just let this go without further explanation.  How does one do that?  Well i know there are many reasons........    I mean is this post-procedure?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 13, 2012)

Corky said:


> Ummmm I cant just let this go without further explanation.  How does one do that?  Well i know there are many reasons........    I mean is this post-procedure?



...

>--- h34r: ---<

:unsure:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 13, 2012)

From an IUD.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 14, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Not a good night. At the ED with my girlfriend. R/O: Perforated uterus.
> 
> Damn.



I hope everything turns out ok!

In other news I had a realization today: 16 hour shifts in a busy system are way too long. Day started off as me being a cab driver with a bunch of ALS runs out of the gate, then ended with a bunch of BLS/ILS stuff and writing 8 RMAs for the same accident :wacko:

Also: my feet + duty boots +16 hours of go go go = a wonderfully interesting smell that rivals a few of my patients from earlier h34r:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 14, 2012)

Have a meeting tomorrow morning with someone who wants my help in revisiting a previously failed attempt to setup a County Incident Management & Mapping Team.  I tried once to get the powers that be to support the intergration of GIS into Emergency Management and build an organization that could provide command, GIS, and logistical support for any local incident... but I was before my time in this backwards county.  Never mind that it is a fact of life in many other areas...  Now it seems that losing grant money provided specifically for Public Safety GIS has them interested (use the grant or lose it)... 

Now I can't sleep...


----------



## R99 (Jan 14, 2012)

Couldnt reverse into the driveway, had to go down the very end and turn around

The neighbour called,  seemed nice and genuine enough, had called but nobody answered the phone, said nobody seemed to be home for the last week, so in the window, coppers are handy for things like that

Tiny place, sparsely furnished,  tidy enough but thats probably from lack of use more than anything; fridge pretty bare, no photos on the wall, no cards from the holidays, no sign that anybody auctually lives in the place

Found in bed, status zero, probably for at least that week the neighbour was on about.  The place is cold, still, lifeless, in the bedroom is the same, no signs of personalisation, no photos, no nothing, cold, impersonal, dark, lifeless

Makes you wonder how somebody can live like that.  There is life and there is death I suppose, makes you wonder if anybody will notice or really care.  the mind boggles how somebody in this world can drop dead and nobody notices for over a week and the sad state that the lives of some of the people we meet take, how somebody can live like that.

No wine or dancing, no hard romancing ... since the new stryker came anyway, sure as hell better be not be any rockin on the truck only had two jobs all night, its just on five and I dont want to hear no rooster

I'm goin down til probably well after the sun comes up mmmk

It's a funny old world


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 14, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> From an IUD.



Ouch, hope all goes well.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, just started a 36, and found out that apparently my grandmother had to be sedated this morning after having a stroke yesterday...looks like I have a 4 hour drive ahead of me after getting off at 1900 tomorrow.


----------



## enjoynz (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm taking my 15 year daughter to the movies today...Has anyone seen 'War Horse' and is it worth going to see? Otherwise what else would you suggest?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 14, 2012)

I generally like movie reviews on The Escapist, and they gave it a good review. 

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/escape-to-the-movies/5145-War-Horse


----------



## Sasha (Jan 14, 2012)

Picture if you will, a 350+ lb patient going home to her second floor apartment. 

Me: is she able to ambulate?
Nurse: no.

Me: are you able to walk up stairs?
Pt: no.
-10 minutes later-
Me: how far are you able to walk?
Pt: just a few steps
Me: are you able to climb stairs?
Pt: no.

Repeat variations of it three times. While waiting near an hour for FD for assist.

Douche Fire Medic: can you try walking sweetheart? You're heavy and those stairs are steep. 
Pt: I can try...

Pt ambulates up stairs with no issue.

Me: ...............

Fire: you didn't need us. Next time ask if they can walk

Me: .................

Fire: really... Ambulate before carry.

Me: ......... *slinks off to ambulance*


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 14, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Picture if you will, a 350+ lb patient going home to her second floor apartment.
> 
> Me: is she able to ambulate?
> Nurse: no.
> ...



Lol nice, love it :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 14, 2012)

In the course of 1 semester of teaching EMT skills at the college I go from a volunteer instructor, to a paid substitute instructor, and I just learned that I am now a paid primary instructor. And still the youngest skills instructor that is at the college.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 14, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Picture if you will, a 350+ lb patient going home to her second floor apartment.
> 
> Me: is she able to ambulate?
> Nurse: no.
> ...



I hate when crap like this happens.  Ugh.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Fire: really... Ambulate before carry.
> 
> Me: ......... *slinks off to ambulance*



You should have been a firefighter.
You should have learned to drive the big red truck.
Playing with water all day.
Patient care never on your radar.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 14, 2012)

9erssssssssss. 

And the day off? Say what!!?!?!?


----------



## cynikalkat (Jan 14, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Well, just started a 36, and found out that apparently my grandmother had to be sedated this morning after having a stroke yesterday...looks like I have a 4 hour drive ahead of me after getting off at 1900 tomorrow.


 
Sorry to hear, good luck.


----------



## cynikalkat (Jan 14, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Not a good night. At the ED with my girlfriend. R/O: Perforated uterus.
> 
> Damn.


 
Hope she's ok. That sounds aweful!


----------



## fast65 (Jan 14, 2012)

cynikalkat said:


> Sorry to hear, good luck.



Thanks, apparently they're calling it a staph infection now, who knows. 

Ugh, had a patient today who was terrified of IV's and when I tell her not to worry because I'm really good at them, the douche volunteer fire medic butts in and says:

"But I'm better, I've been doing this for 30 years. Look how young he is, who are you going to trust more?"

Are you :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing serious?!


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 14, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Thanks, apparently they're calling it a staph infection now, who knows.
> 
> Ugh, had a patient today who was terrified of IV's and when I tell her not to worry because I'm really good at them, the douche volunteer fire medic butts in and says:
> 
> ...



My response would have gotten me in trouble.


----------



## ARose (Jan 14, 2012)

So, is it safe to assume Fire Medics are a special breed of..."people"?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 14, 2012)

ARose said:


> So, is it safe to assume Fire Medics are a special breed of..."people"?




Emphasis on "special"?


----------



## ARose (Jan 14, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Emphasis on "special"?



Duly noted.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 14, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Thanks, apparently they're calling it a staph infection now, who knows.
> 
> Ugh, had a patient today who was terrified of IV's and when I tell her not to worry because I'm really good at them, the douche volunteer fire medic butts in and says:
> 
> ...



Our days always seem to mirror each other. You have bad partners I have bad partners. You want to kill the fire medic. I want to kill the fire medic.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 14, 2012)

What a day. I'm glad that's over. Girlfriend home and resting, surgery done. Crisis averted. 

Thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 14, 2012)

Well... I guess the NE/Bronchos game is over. Tim Tebow was going to win the Superbowl just like Brady, until he took an arrow in the knee.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Our days always seem to mirror each other. You have bad partners I have bad partners. You want to kill the fire medic. I want to kill the fire medic.



I know right? I was about to tear him a new one...but I like my job more than I like to demean a volunteer fire medic.

Besides, I always assume that the firefighters I get on scene will be :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing morons...so I chalk it up to my daily "incompetence allowance".


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 14, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I know right? I was about to tear him a new one...but I like my job more than I like to demean a volunteer fire medic.
> 
> Besides, I always assume that the firefighters I get on scene will be :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing morons...so I chalk it up to my daily "incompetence allowance".



Funny I once heard a firefighter say the same thing about medics <_<


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 14, 2012)

Stepping up front to defend the poor misunderstood fire medics.

Although I may be one of the eight people on the planet who went to fire school to get a medic job.  Darn these combination departments!


----------



## fast65 (Jan 14, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Stepping up front to defend the poor misunderstood fire medics.
> 
> Although I may be one of the eight people on the planet who went to fire school to get a medic job.  Darn these combination departments!



Don't get me wrong, I don't have anything against fire medics in general, as I know quite a few great fire medics. I just have a problem with the fire medics that are here...because all of them seem to be morons.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 14, 2012)

enjoynz said:


> I'm taking my 15 year daughter to the movies today...Has anyone seen 'War Horse' and is it worth going to see? Otherwise what else would you suggest?



I'm sure you've already been to the theater by now, but I took my son to see this, and we both really liked it.

What did you end up seeing?


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 15, 2012)

No ma'am. You do not have a right to know what's going on with your little boy... who's 25. He's a big boy now, he can make his own medical decisions.


----------



## EMS123 (Jan 15, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> I'm sure you've already been to the theater by now, but I took my son to see this, and we both really liked it.
> 
> What did you end up seeing?



http://www.americanhumanefilmtv.org/on-the-set-war-horse/

- Movie focused, on "No Animals Harmed"


----------



## enjoynz (Jan 15, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> I'm sure you've already been to the theater by now, but I took my son to see this, and we both really liked it.
> 
> What did you end up seeing?



Yes we did go to see War Horse...I thought it was a great movie.
Mr Spielberg lives up to his usual standard of movies!

Thanks also to JPINFV for the link.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]l_4KOUKY-tA[/YOUTUBE]

Just for you, JP


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 15, 2012)

Got the old study group back together for a birthday bonfire. It was really cool to catch up with them again.


----------



## cynikalkat (Jan 15, 2012)

*snow!*

we finally got snow here in Cape Cod. Now i get to experience driving an old box truck in it! Im not complaining though, we could get feet of snow like some places. Its been such an odd winter...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 15, 2012)

My dog got her A@@ handed to her last night in a dust up with a neighbors dog. She'll be fine but she has the split ear, hole in nose the whole nine yards. Apparently she's not as scrappy as she used to be.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 15, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> My dog got her A@@ handed to her last night in a dust up with a neighbors dog. She'll be fine but she has the split ear, hole in nose the whole nine yards. Apparently she's not as scrappy as she used to be.



Rufus took off after something last night, we're still unsure of what he was after.  It was either a cat or a rabbit.  I'm thinking it was a cat because it wasn't hopping.  Anyway, Rufus covered about 100 feet in about two seconds.  That's about 35 mph.  His street cred just went up a few notches.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 15, 2012)

SNOW!!!!  it's only a dusting though, I miss Central Oregon


----------



## Sasha (Jan 15, 2012)

I think there is a tumor in my brain by my ear.

Or I have an ear infection.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 15, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Rufus took off after something last night, we're still unsure of what he was after.  It was either a cat or a rabbit.  I'm thinking it was a cat because it wasn't hopping.  Anyway, Rufus covered about 100 feet in about two seconds.  That's about 35 mph.  His street cred just went up a few notches.



Much like people all it takes is the right kind of motivation to get them moving.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 15, 2012)

Well I have 2 weeks to find a new job, or quit medic school.

This month has included:


My dad in the hospital with a broken ankle, then a DVT, then a lesion on his lung, and now possibly lung cancer.
Me thinking I may loose my job during layoffs.
Me keeping my job.
Me loosing my shift because my higher senority partner wanting it, so now I can't have time off for school.
My lease being up in 2 weeks and trying to find a place to live.
I want a do over. Or just to get into bed, cry, and never get up.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 15, 2012)

6 calls with transports in under 3 hours and 30 mins. This is going to be a long shift


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 15, 2012)

First day back from vacation. Get to the station, get all unpacked, then get a phone call from a chief, "We need you to go to 32s today instead, they need a paramedic." .... 32s is by far the busiest in the department  Going to be a long shift...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 15, 2012)

How sad is my life that at the age of 29 I am back to thinking about the next Sociology Exam...


----------



## fast65 (Jan 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> 6 calls with transports in under 3 hours and 30 mins. This is going to be a long shift



I'm jealous, I'm bored out of my mind and I still have 8 hours left


----------



## medic417 (Jan 15, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> How sad is my life that at the age of 29 I am back to thinking about the next Sociology Exam...



How sad is it at my age that I'm wondering where I left the Geritol bottle?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 15, 2012)

That awkward moment when you get written up by a supervisor for transporting a patient on a BLS rig with their IV still flowing during an IFT. That more awkward moment when you show the supervisor your protocols and then he rips up the write up he did on you.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 15, 2012)

I thought awkward was being a new EMT (both to the state and company), getting into a fight with the owner and another EMT who's an instructor about whether a protocol is a standing order or medical control order, and then pulling the protocol up online and showing both that ASA for chest pain, as an example, is a standing order and not an online order.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 15, 2012)

Yesterday I was on a evening Shift at a Event.... and do not get the smell of alcohol from the nose...
I doesn't like drunk Party People.....:huh:


----------



## Sasha (Jan 15, 2012)

What is it with patients wanting to fall on my shift! Aaaarggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## medic417 (Jan 15, 2012)

Sasha said:


> What is it with patients wanting to fall on my shift! Aaaarggghhhhhhhhhh



Are you drop dead gorgeous?


----------



## Aprz (Jan 15, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Are you drop dead gorgeous?


+1

4char


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 15, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> My dog got her A@@ handed to her last night in a dust up with a neighbors dog. She'll be fine but she has the split ear, hole in nose the whole nine yards. Apparently she's not as scrappy as she used to be.



But, couldn't one argue that given the recent acquisition of her new injuries, she now appears even more scrappy than before?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 15, 2012)

Apparently Jon Huntsman just took an arrow in the knee.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 15, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Apparently Jon Huntsman just took an arrow in the knee.



Anybody seen bigbaldguy and his crossbow? h34r:


----------



## foxfire (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey everyone! long time since I have been around here.


----------



## cynikalkat (Jan 15, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Well I have 2 weeks to find a new job, or quit medic school.
> 
> This month has included:
> 
> ...



holy crap Anjel. I'm sorry to hear this. I wish you lots of luck & some prayers for your dad.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 16, 2012)

cynikalkat said:


> holy crap Anjel. I'm sorry to hear this. I wish you lots of luck & some prayers for your dad.



Thanks. Life sucks sometimes. 

and then there are things like this to always make me smile...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 16, 2012)

foxfire said:


> Hey everyone! long time since I have been around here.



Welcome back stranger! How have you been?

Didactic final for class tomorrow. h34r: 640 questions either short answer or multiple choice, and 110 4 leads/12 leads.

It's going to be a long freaking day!

Wish me luck!


----------



## Joe (Jan 17, 2012)

Anjel, that just made my day! thanks!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 17, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> anybody seen bigbaldguy and his crossbow? h34r:



kathunk!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 17, 2012)

Just found out that in 1982 my ambulance company only charged a max price of  $72 and $4 for every mile transported. And we also tried to sue 3 cities/fire departments hahaha


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 17, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just found out that in 1982 my ambulance company only charged a max price of  $72 and $4 for every mile transported. *And we also tried to sue 3 cities/fire departments* hahaha




1. How'd that work out for them?
2. How did Medix not learn from that situation?

Side note: It's nice to see that Medix finally updated their site and stopped saying they were serving as 911 for cities other than Mission Viejo. It's also nice that they dropped the part of them suing OCFA. Finally, was it really necessary to put up all of the "firsts" that they used to do, most of which they don't do anymore (like the contract for UCI Children's (Care Ambulance), Disneyland (Anaheim Fire), or CHOC (Lynch Ambulance)? Nothing builds confidence like, "We were the first, but we couldn't keep up."


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> 1. How'd that work out for them?
> 2. How did Medix not learn from that situation?



Notice how I said tried haha.

http://www.emsa.ca.gov/systems/files/ambulance/745_f_2d_1270.pdf


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 17, 2012)

firefite said:


> Notice how I said tried haha.
> 
> http://www.emsa.ca.gov/systems/files/ambulance/745_f_2d_1270.pdf



I'm thinking more of "Don't bite the hand that feeds you." Medix sued OCFA because OCFA wouldn't let them treat contiguous cities as one big area. OCFA basically pulled all of their contracts but one city after that.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 17, 2012)

750 questions stand between me and the end of the didactic portion of medic school.

Bring on the final!


----------



## Aprz (Jan 17, 2012)

Go NVRob! You can do it!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 17, 2012)

NVRob said:


> 750 questions stand between me and the end of the didactic portion of medic school.
> 
> Bring on the final!



Go for it brother!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 17, 2012)

My sister is driving me absolutely insane. I swear to god I'm going to start slipping her menopause meds in her breakfast cereal.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 17, 2012)

Just used a little online app to see how much house I can technically afford based on my income, debt ect. It came up as 282000 dollars. What the hell are they smoking? No wonder half the country is in foreclosure.


----------



## cynikalkat (Jan 17, 2012)

*yayah*

Completely unrelated, but I just found out that a short story of mine is going to be published! Woo!


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jan 17, 2012)

cynikalkat said:


> Completely unrelated, but I just found out that a short story of mine is going to be published! Woo!



Congrats! Thats really good news.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 17, 2012)

"Dang the trash can keeps falling over every time we make a turn"

"Yeah, that bungee cord doesn't work very well"

"You know there's probably a better way to keep the trash can up"

"Huh? We have the bungee."

"Yeah but the bungee doesn't work."

"Yeah but the bungee is cheap and easy to install."

"Yeah but it doesn't work."

Ladies and Germs. I give to you the "trash can keeper upper" prototype. Materials cost 74 cents and it takes under 2 minutes to install.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 17, 2012)

Very clever BBG


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 17, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Very clever BBG



I'm very pleased with myself. I'm even more pleased with myself over figuring out how to get the thumbnails to show up.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 17, 2012)

92% on my final. Woohoooo.
4.0 in medic school


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 17, 2012)

NVRob said:


> 92% on my final. Woohoooo.
> 4.0 in medic school



Nice!  Congrats


----------



## firetender (Jan 17, 2012)

cynikalkat said:


> Completely unrelated, but I just found out that a short story of mine is going to be published! Woo!


 
You understand heroin now.

God(dess) save you!

Good work!


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 17, 2012)

Just saw my schedule for the new shift cycle. Just turned the stress switch off. Since school started I've only been getting 10hrs a week at the ambulance job. Now I've got a minimum of 30hrs a week on top of one shift from my stand by job. Not bad.


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 17, 2012)

So, I try not to eat in front of certain teammates. It makes me uncomfortable. Then my blabber mouth sidekick tells off that I ate 2 turkey sandwiches and half a dozen cookies.


----------



## DV_EMT (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, two ER calls today. Both receiving facilities *****ed my partner and I out about not diverting to a more appropriate facility.... ie, Doctors being lazy and not wanting to deal with what their being paid to do.


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 17, 2012)

I never understood the whole "appropriate facility" thing. Except in burns or severe trauma or maybe in need of hyperbaric. Most doctors and facilities labeled E.R. OR E.D. should be equipped to handle the rest, at least to a point of stabilizing.


----------



## LifelongEMT (Jan 17, 2012)

Im An EMT in Tennesse only been licensed for 6 months But 5 years in the fire service. I work for private service. Anybody have any pointers for this business and how to truly succeed?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 17, 2012)

LifelongEMT said:


> Im An EMT in Tennesse only been licensed for 6 months But 5 years in the fire service. I work for private service. Anybody have any pointers for this business and how to truly succeed?



Become a medic.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 17, 2012)

jgaddis82 said:


> I never understood the whole "appropriate facility" thing. Except in burns or severe trauma or maybe in need of hyperbaric. Most doctors and facilities labeled E.R. OR E.D. should be equipped to handle the rest, at least to a point of stabilizing.




Burns....severe trauma....complicated delivery. Peds...especially peds. Every hospital isn't required to have a pediatrician on board.  Some hospitals don't have cath lab capabilities. The pt could never be "stabilized without the proper resources. How is a hospital gonna stabilize a stroke pt if they aren't a stroke center?


----------



## LifelongEMT (Jan 17, 2012)

We just started a whole new thing that advanced Emt-IV No more i 89 or I 99 So Im trying to get into the Class ASAP it suppose to be 20 to 24 hours and introducing IOs Narcan and 12 leads.


----------



## silver (Jan 17, 2012)

jgaddis82 said:


> I never understood the whole "appropriate facility" thing. Except in burns or severe trauma or maybe in need of hyperbaric. Most doctors and facilities labeled E.R. OR E.D. should be equipped to handle the rest, at least to a point of stabilizing.



strokes, AMIs? time is muscles or neurons. 

In high quality care is stabilizing really what we are trying to achieve? Getting that STEMI to a cath lab which may be 20 more minutes away is most likely going to be better than stoping off at the community hospital which will load them with plavix and ASA send them on their way.


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 17, 2012)

There are a couple of hospitals here that have the resources to handle stroke patients, but don't call themselves a stroke center. As for peds-ideally you would want a pediatrician, but I don't think that only pediatricians can handle pediatric emergencies.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 17, 2012)

jgaddis82 said:


> There are a couple of hospitals here that have the resources to handle stroke patients, but don't call themselves a stroke center. As for peds-ideally you would want a pediatrician, but I don't think that only pediatricians can handle pediatric emergencies.



But they'd certainly be better at it, wouldn't they? 

Kids aren't just small adults.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 18, 2012)

jgaddis82 said:


> I never understood the whole "appropriate facility" thing. Except in burns or severe trauma or maybe in need of hyperbaric. Most doctors and facilities labeled E.R. OR E.D. should be equipped to handle the rest, at least to a point of stabilizing.



*cough* interventional cath lab *cough*

Adamjh3 your right, they aren't just little adults, they are little adults with big heads  

Just kidding

One of our hospitals who accepts strokes has a neurologist on call...in Seattle. Tele-medicine ftw


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 18, 2012)

Of course, thus the word, ideally. Thankfully we only have one or two community hospitals that would scare me to take my dog to. The rest are pretty well equipped and on top of their game. For how long? Who knows?


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 18, 2012)

And yes, I left out cath lab on my original. I am now curious as to what was wrong with these pts. And what kind of facility were they taken to? Hmmm...cookies! Oops, sorry, my ADD kicked in.


----------



## DV_EMT (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah, both were hypovolemic or hypotension calls. Both coulda been fixed with some fluid and blood


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 18, 2012)

I got nothing.


----------



## rwik123 (Jan 18, 2012)

Why do perfectly good threads get closed by certain mods? Its a bit ridiculous. Unless someone goes off topic, they shouldn't be shut down. In the thread im thinking about there was a difference of opinion but nothing ridiculous. Do mods really feel the need to treat us like little children? One witty comment by the mod and the thread gets locked.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 18, 2012)

jgaddis82 said:


> I never understood the whole "appropriate facility" thing. Except in burns or severe trauma or maybe in need of hyperbaric. Most doctors and facilities labeled E.R. OR E.D. should be equipped to handle the rest, at least to a point of stabilizing.



In my county if you do not divert everything related to cardiac, burns, pediatric, and (depending on day of the week) ortho to "a more appropriate facility", you probably just killed someone.  Especially true with cardiac.  Most protocols in county have timelines associated with them; i.e. "more than XX minutes drive time to Trauma/Burn/Cardiac Center, call for helo".  While the local ER can may be able to stabilize, the are going to have to call for another rig to transport code three to a "more appropriate facility".  Happens all the time.



jgaddis82 said:


> Of course, thus the word, ideally. Thankfully we only have one or two community hospitals that would scare me to take my dog to. The rest are pretty well equipped and on top of their game. For how long? Who knows?



Plus 1


----------



## cynikalkat (Jan 18, 2012)

MassEMT-B said:


> Congrats! Thats really good news.


 

thank you  



firetender said:


> You understand heroin now.
> 
> God(dess) save you!
> 
> Good work!


 
Thanks?


----------



## Sasha (Jan 18, 2012)

Wake up to pee, end up on EMTLife.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 18, 2012)

So Tired...

Finished 2 sociology papers, 2 take home tests, and a term paper proposal on the history or recreation as it pertains to sociological trends.  YAWN!!!

This whole "return to school to get a degree unrelated to EMS" thing is great in theory, until you realize that there are GE classes I never finished the first time around.  English... no problem.  Earth Science... FUN.  Biology... in my sleep.  Sociology... boring.  Math... I already have a calculator.

Thank God I mixed GE in with the stuff I am going back to school.  Tomorrow night = Raster Data...


----------



## xxTriNakedxx (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm new here. Still feeling my way around. New to being an EMT too. So new I don't have my state card yet... 

Started medic classes today... definitely looking forward to being able to do a little more then nothing in a year, although WV protocol aren't bad. Can administer nitro, epi and albuterol with MEDCOM direction. 

Anyways, hitting the hay! I hope everyone has a fantastic Wednesday!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 18, 2012)

rwik123 said:


> Why do perfectly good threads get closed by certain mods? Its a bit ridiculous. Unless someone goes off topic, they shouldn't be shut down. In the thread im thinking about there was a difference of opinion but nothing ridiculous. Do mods really feel the need to treat us like little children? One witty comment by the mod and the thread gets locked.



Be careful, the infraction stick swings easily nowadays


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 18, 2012)

Dear supervisors, why do you have to keep teasing me by splitting up our BLS IFT unit and turning it into 2 ALS 911 units? Just give me that full time ALS 911 spot and we will call it even. I've been over BLS IFTs for 4 months now. Plus I'm on the disaster response team and soon to be on the raceway team and pick up alot of OT ALS shifts.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 18, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Wake up to pee, end up on EMTLife.



So what exactly is EMTLife after going pee? EMT Sports? Golden Life?


----------



## xxTriNakedxx (Jan 18, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> So what exactly is EMTLife after going pee? EMT Sports? Golden Life?



LOL I'll say EMT Life, Just Add....?

Did the same thing this morning though... got up to take the dog out, ended up on EMTLife. 

What shall we call that?


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 18, 2012)

So I just had a spill on the icy boat ramp. Pretty sure I did that cartoon running but not going anywhere thing for a good 15 seconds before I busted it. That's gonna leave a mark.^_^:blush:


----------



## fast65 (Jan 18, 2012)

Nothing like 60 mph winds with a downpour of rain...not a good day to be working.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 18, 2012)

MV-Structure. One patient pinned under a SUV. He was knocked through the glass wall and steel frame, drug into the building before coming to a stop against some cabinets and completely under the vehicle. Only injuries were some minor cuts and bruises. Talk about lucky h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Jan 18, 2012)

I can now identify several of my grandmother's medications without the rx bottle like a boss.

Because I spent an hour or so googling pill descriptions to sort out her hodge podge mess.

It's amazing she hasn't accidently killed herself.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 18, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Because I spent an hour or so googling pill descriptions to sort out her hodge podge mess.



Epocrates pill finder? Wayyyyyy easier


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 18, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I can now identify several of my grandmother's medications without the rx bottle like a boss.
> 
> Because I spent an hour or so googling pill descriptions to sort out her hodge podge mess.
> 
> It's amazing she hasn't accidently killed herself.



There should be an app for that.  Take a picture of the pill and it kicks back what it is.

<trademark>


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 18, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Epocrates pill finder? Wayyyyyy easier



Love epocrates pill finder.  I used it with huge success on several overdoses since I downloaded it a few month back.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 18, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> There should be an app for that.  Take a picture of the pill and it kicks back what it is.
> 
> <trademark>



I'm sure it's coming. I hear if you take a picture of a viagra tablet with the google pic search thing it will kick back with the viagra entry in wiki so how far off can it be.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 18, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> There should be an app for that.  Take a picture of the pill and it kicks back what it is.
> 
> <trademark>



I'll say it again, Epocrates pill finder. It's pretty cool, not quite like you described though. You pick color shape size scoring and it kicks bak options with pictures at you.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm trying to download it.. Doesn't wanna download.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 18, 2012)

So with wiki down I wonder if the posts here will get dumber for the day


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 18, 2012)

Why? The smart ones know how to get around it. Try hitting the stop button after the page loads but before it changes to the blackout screen.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> So with wiki down I wonder if the posts here will get dumber for the day



:rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 18, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Why? The smart ones know how to get around it. Try hitting the stop button after the page loads but before it changes to the blackout screen.



Um, the smart ones don't need wiki to sound smart :unsure:


----------



## Sasha (Jan 18, 2012)

Wikipedia still works??

http://www.wikipedia.org/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 18, 2012)

There still are EMT jobs out here in California. A student who finished the EMT program 1 month ago who has no experience in EMS or Fire just got hired at a company in California.


----------



## exodus (Jan 18, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Why? The smart ones know how to get around it. Try hitting the stop button after the page loads but before it changes to the blackout screen.



Or disable JS(may work, not sure) Or use google cache.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ooh that awkward moment when you are working and you go into a place to get food and see not 1 but 2 of your ex-girlfriends.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 18, 2012)

firefite said:


> Ooh that awkward moment when you are working and you go into a place to get food and see not 1 but 2 of your ex-girlfriends.



Not as bad as running into 2 current girlfriends.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 18, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Not as bad as running into 2 current girlfriends.



Hahaha. Speaking from personal experience?


----------



## medic417 (Jan 18, 2012)

firefite said:


> Hahaha. Speaking from personal experience?



Well after that I had 2 more exes. Along with a bruise scratch or two.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 18, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Not as bad as running into 2 current girlfriends.




To wives and sweethearts... may they never meet.


----------



## exodus (Jan 18, 2012)

firefite said:


> Ooh that awkward moment when you are working and you go into a place to get food and see not 1 but 2 of your ex-girlfriends.



Especially awkward when dispatch crosses units for no reason!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 18, 2012)

exodus said:


> Especially awkward when dispatch crosses units for no reason!



Wanna trade places? I'm in ghetto JFK haha


----------



## firetender (Jan 18, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Wikipedia still works??
> 
> http://www.wikipedia.org/


 
So I guess the stupid ones go to Sasha's link, get the choice of languages, hit English, get the English Home Page then hit the X like JPINFV says and then still get the Blackout page?

I suspect, though, it may depend on your Time Zone. I'm in Hawaii and it's not 8:00 p.m. yet. My bet is y'all are better timed if it's working for you!


----------



## ARose (Jan 18, 2012)

firefite said:


> Ooh that awkward moment when you are working and you go into a place to get food and see not 1 but 2 of your ex-girlfriends.



3 of my ex's work out of the same hospital as me.
I feel the...awkward....


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 18, 2012)

There's also the mobile version.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/


----------



## exodus (Jan 18, 2012)

firefite said:


> Wanna trade places? I'm in ghetto JFK haha



I get fast internet off my my iphone there at least!  We don't have a modem at all in this rig.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 18, 2012)

exodus said:


> I get fast internet off my my iphone there at least!  We don't have a modem at all in this rig.



Yeah I know. Make up a reason to put that rig out of service... Haha


----------



## Youngin (Jan 18, 2012)

firetender said:


> So I guess the stupid ones go to Sasha's link, get the choice of languages, hit English, get the English Home Page then hit the X like JPINFV says and then still get the Blackout page?
> 
> I suspect, though, it may depend on your Time Zone. I'm in Hawaii and it's not 8:00 p.m. yet. My bet is y'all are better timed if it's working for you!



Disable JavaScript and Wikipedia will work.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 18, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Not as bad as running into 2 current girlfriends.



How about 2 ex-girlfriends who are now dating one another?  :unsure:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 18, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Not as bad as running into 2 current girlfriends.



I once worked a 3 day trip with one ex girlfriend (who hates me, but then most of them do), one kinda but not really current girlfriend, and the kinda but not really current girlfriends current husband (she told me she was separated but wasn't) who was the pilot all three days. Now that my friends was an awkward 3 days. 

I Win


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I once worked a 3 day trip with one ex girlfriend (who hates me, but then most of them do), one kinda but not really current girlfriend, and the kinda but not really current girlfriends current husband (she told me she was separated but wasn't) who was the pilot all three days. Now that my friends was an awkward 3 days.
> 
> I Win



You sir have won that in my book :rofl:


----------



## LifelongEMT (Jan 19, 2012)

Does anybody else have to argue with your supervisor about the best way to get a flat tire fixed on your rig???   :glare:


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 19, 2012)

LifelongEMT said:


> Does anybody else have to argue with your supervisor about the best way to get a flat tire fixed on your rig???   :glare:



Nope. Besides, the most I'm going to do to fix a flat tire is call the crew chief. If he wants to change it himself, awesome. If he wants to call a tow truck, then so be it. I'm not going to have my first tire change be an ambulance.


----------



## exodus (Jan 19, 2012)

firefite said:


> Yeah I know. Make up a reason to put that rig out of service... Haha



XD Well, it does need new shocks.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 19, 2012)

A guy I work with convinced his partner that he forgot to change the tires on the stretcher and put on snow tires.

Convinced him enough that he called the sup to see if they could make the main to exchange them.

Fricken hilarious!!! LMFAO


----------



## Sasha (Jan 19, 2012)

I got my new replacement other box case. Yay happy sasha.


----------



## cynikalkat (Jan 19, 2012)

*always using my phone*



exodus said:


> I get fast internet off my my iphone there at least!  We don't have a modem at all in this rig.



we dont have modems on ANY rigs..such is the life of private IFT, and we dont use tablets. we still use paperwork!


----------



## medic417 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I got my new replacement *other* box case. Yay happy sasha.



Whats an *other* box?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 19, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Whats an *other* box?




Something like this maybe?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 19, 2012)

cynikalkat said:


> we dont have modems on ANY rigs..such is the life of private IFT, and we dont use tablets. we still use paperwork!



Bummer. All our units have wireless in them. Even the supervisor trucks do.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 19, 2012)

Stupid auto correct. Otter box. All hail the protective case.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 19, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Stupid auto correct. Otter box. All hail the protective case.



Protects the phone when you throw it against a wall for auto correction...


----------



## exodus (Jan 19, 2012)

cynikalkat said:


> we dont have modems on ANY rigs..such is the life of private IFT, and we dont use tablets. we still use paperwork!



I work at a private IFT as well


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 19, 2012)

exodus said:


> I work at a private IFT as well



Well 911/IFT haha


----------



## exodus (Jan 19, 2012)

firefite said:


> Well 911/IFT haha



Well all AMR divisions have wifi, even the IFT only ones


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 19, 2012)

Bad thing about going back to school when a little older... you realize how stupid 18 and 19 year-olds really are.  

Seriously, if I have to debate some kid on a subject they read about in a book, but have never seen or experienced, I will shoot them.  

Makes me wonder, was I that stupid once?  In ten more years, will I look back and realize how stupid I am now?  Scary thought...


----------



## xxTriNakedxx (Jan 19, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Bad thing about going back to school when a little older... you realize how stupid 18 and 19 year-olds really are.
> 
> Seriously, if I have to debate some kid on a subject they read about in a book, but have never seen or experienced, I will shoot them.
> 
> Makes me wonder, was I that stupid once?  In ten more years, will I look back and realize how stupid I am now?  Scary thought...



*I'm turning 25 in February and I realize that 18 and 19 year olds are stupid and that I was definitely one of those stupid 18 or 19 years olds because I didn't take anything serious... now, 6.5 years later, I'm still in school.  lol.  

*


----------



## silver (Jan 19, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Bad thing about going back to school when a little older... *you realize how stupid 18 and 19 year-olds really are.  *
> 
> Seriously, if I have to debate some kid on a subject they read about in a book, but have never seen or experienced, I will shoot them.
> 
> Makes me wonder, was I that stupid once?  In ten more years, will I look back and realize how stupid I am now?  Scary thought...



<_<


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 19, 2012)

xxTriNakedxx said:


> *I'm turning 25 in February and I realize that 18 and 19 year olds are stupid and that I was definitely one of those stupid 18 or 19 years olds because I didn't take anything serious... now, 6.5 years later, I'm still in school.  lol.
> 
> *



Well, I am definitely stupid for not finishing what I started 11 years ago, on the other hand my age makes taking on 17.5 units along with everything else I have going on MUCH EASIER... I don't stress what the youngins do, I know how to multitask, and I have the experience to understand better and relate to what is being taught.  Seems like 50% or more of the youngins drop out of any given class while the older ones can handle it.



silver said:


> <_<



Not you Silver... you are smarter than me...


----------



## medic417 (Jan 19, 2012)

xxTriNakedxx said:


> *I'm turning 25 in February and I realize that 18 and 19 year olds are stupid and that I was definitely one of those stupid 18 or 19 years olds because I didn't take anything serious... now, 6.5 years later, I'm still in school.  lol.
> 
> *



Wait until you realize just how stupid 25 yo, 30 yo, 35........what are we talking about again?


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2012)

Got stuck by a needle the off going crew didn't dispose of. Hidden in the crevice of the bench seat. For the love of god people. Put your sharps away! Im now sitting waiting to get blood drawn.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Whatever happened to HotelCo?


----------



## Sasha (Jan 19, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Whatever happened to HotelCo?



He left the forum for personal reasons.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 19, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Whatever happened to HotelCo?



He last visited the forum on the on 1-10-12.
http://emtlife.com/member.php?u=4158


----------



## Anjel (Jan 19, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Whatever happened to HotelCo?



HotelCo was 2 seconds late for work this morning. Lol it was quite funny.. 

He clicked out on the time clock instead of in. And when he went to clock in again he was late. 

I've done it a couple times.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 20, 2012)

Reno is burning to the ground yet again...

Got called in today to stack the system since fit declared they weren't responding to any medical call including cardiac arrests. On my way out the door they asked me to come in 30 minutes early tomorrow...on the bright side my partner and I are designated to the fire group so it'll be a real easy day unless something goes horribly wrong.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 20, 2012)

I am so confused.  Finished all my school work for the week and have nothing to do until work tomorrow AM.  It is 2130 hrs and I have nothing to do for the next 10 hrs but sleep...  pfff...  sleep???  Who does that?  

Margarita anyone?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 20, 2012)

Today was a pretty eventful day. One serve SOB almost had to intubate with a code 3 transport to the hospital. A guy with a STEMI and a left BBB, again with a code 3 transport to the hospital. Followed by a 12 y/o in full seizure, pushed meds with no effect and once again code 3 transport. And then finally a BS call.


----------



## cynikalkat (Jan 20, 2012)

*amr*



exodus said:


> Well all AMR divisions have wifi, even the IFT only ones



yes, AMR is SO much better than us. hana. no forced OT, nice equipment, better pay (so I hear), BUT they are 911/ift and drive all over the place...not that we dont, but we're just ift. our company has lost a few ppl to AMR...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 20, 2012)

What a great shift. 12 hour night, went to bed at 2200, slept til 0545 when we had our only call of the shift. My partner was up for the call, so I woke up, drove the squad to the call, he took patient care, I drove the squad back to the station, had coffee, gave my keys to the relief crew...and went home to have breakfast with my sweetie. 

I wish every shift was like that.


----------



## exodus (Jan 20, 2012)

What is this a statue of? Hint: it's in palm springs, ca


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.824730,-116.536686


----------



## Anjel (Jan 20, 2012)

9hours down 3 to go. finishing call number 9 right now. 

We had an on scene time of 6min lol

Not too shabby.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 20, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> 9hours down 3 to go. finishing call number 9 right now.
> 
> We had an on scene time of 6min lol
> 
> Not too shabby.



Lucky, I've only had one call today, 15 hours 15 minutes to go.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 20, 2012)

Why are men such douches?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Why are men such douches?



The same way women are b******.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 20, 2012)

Spent the last two days at a Bob Page seminar - 12 Lead EKG Interpretation, Enhanced Interpretation, and Riding the Wave/Slap the Cap (capnography).  

All I can say is it is amazing I haven't killed anyone in the last 3 years.  (Or, maybe I did, but I just didn't know it.)  I know EMS education is pretty much an oxymoron when talking about EMTB and medic courses, but holy cow Batman!  I can't believe all the stuff that I was never taught, that is so easy to look for once you know how, why, and what it means to you and your patient!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 20, 2012)

The lack of precipitation over the last 6-8 weeks has all the Meteorologist being overly optimistic in predicting the storms this weekend.  

Yesterday we were supposed to get an inch of rain at the lower elevations and a foot of snow at the resorts... we got three sprinkles (I counted) and no snow.  

Today we were supposed to get 1-3 feet of snow at the resorts and although the storm is here, it is TOO WARM (49 degrees at my home at 3,630 feet) and the lowest snow is about several thousand feet higher than the resorts.  

January 20 and the only snow I have seen was back in October.  Prediction: Enough snow this weekend to open the resorts for the week... and then close by next weekend.  :sad:


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, they're currently predicting a quarter inch of rain at the coast, which means it's time for STORM WATCH 2012.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 20, 2012)

Laying in my bunk, hoping for a repeat of last night. 

However, frozen precip tonight means MVAs, which always results in chilly, damp medics.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 20, 2012)

Never again will I volunteer to be attached to the medical group for a large scale fire. Never again...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 20, 2012)

This picture makes me want to go back into the Fire department badly.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 20, 2012)

firefite said:


> This picture makes me want to go back into the Fire department badly.



The Seabees, because fire fighters need heroes too...


The back story on this is a BMW driven by a woman with a baby in the back seat got ran off the road by a big rig (big rig fell over the side killing the driver). A convoy of Seabees just happened to be driving by and volunteered to help out by doing random things like direct traffic. The fire department declined that, but asked if they could use their fork lift.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 20, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> The Seabees, because fire fighters need heroes too...
> 
> 
> The back story on this is a BMW driven by a woman with a baby in the back seat got ran off the road by a big rig (big rig fell over the side killing the driver). A convoy of Seabees just happened to be driving by and volunteered to help out by doing random things like direct traffic. The fire department declined that, but asked if they could use their fork lift.



My grandpa was a seabee in WWII. Not until after he died that I realized that he wasn't just some construction worker. 



NVRob said:


> Never again will I volunteer to be attached to the medical group for a large scale fire. Never again...



I thought you said it should be a bad day unless something seriously goes wrong? lol


----------



## Anjel (Jan 20, 2012)

Dispatched priority 3 for one not eating or drinking at an ECF. 

ATF pt laying in bed. I introduced myself. she opened her eyes. Then quit breathing. I went to take pulse. Felt 3 beats. Then arrest. 

Daughter looks at me says she doesn't think she needs us anymore and we can go, because she is dead. 

Nurse comes in with BP machine. I tell her there is no pulse. She says she still has to take BP. No BP. DNR. We were cancelled, and asked to go to another room and take a pt with abnormal labs. 

Daughter says its ok because her mom code blues a lot. 

OH EM GEE


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 20, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I thought you said it should be a bad day unless something seriously goes wrong? lol



We saw one pt in 14 hrs...and he AMA'd. Cool that's fine. Our official sign out time is 2100, the crew that time ended at 1900 just came through an said it took them an hour and forty minutes to sign out.

My original shift was 0745-1945. Actual shift so far is 0700 to somewhere around 2200...I'm a grumpy panda and so is my partnet


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 21, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mn360trGChY&feature=colike[/youtube]
So... where's the [verbal fecal matter] Paramedics Say video?


----------



## fast65 (Jan 21, 2012)

I love me some frozen yogurt


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 21, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I love me some frozen yogurt



Yogurt?!  I hate yogurt!!  Even with Strawberrys!!!


----------



## fast65 (Jan 21, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Yogurt?!  I hate yogurt!!  Even with Strawberrys!!!



Blasphemy!

You're a member of the rebel alliance and a traitor! Take him away!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 21, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Blasphemy!
> 
> You're a member of the rebel alliance and a traitor! Take him away!



A see your schwartz is as big as mine... let me show you how to use it...


----------



## fast65 (Jan 21, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> A see your schwartz is as big as mine... let me show you how to use it...



Rain check


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 21, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Rain check



What???  <_<  I was just gonna send you a video link to the latest training video from the Jedi Temple...  "Healing arts of the schwartz"


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 21, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcArnepkhv0[/youtube]


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 21, 2012)

Is it just me, or are the movies from the 80's among the best EVER???


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 21, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Is it just me, or are the movies from the 80's among the best EVER???


It's not fair when discussing Mel Brooks movies. 

/Still waiting for History of the World Pt. 2
//HITLER. ON. ICE.
///Needs the Eunuch Test too...


----------



## Joe (Jan 21, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Is it just me, or are the movies from the 80's among the best EVER???



Just you hahaha. I like special effects


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 21, 2012)

Joe said:


> Just you hahaha. I like special effects



Which is why Ghostbusters and Space Balls are at the top of my favorite movie list... along with Breakfast Club, Red Dawn, The Wrath of Khan, and several others...


----------



## Joe (Jan 21, 2012)

Ghostbusters hands down!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 21, 2012)

Joe said:


> Ghostbusters hands down!



One of the reasons why when someone asks if I am a God, I SAY YES!  The other reason is ego...


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jan 21, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> One of the reasons why when someone asks if I am a God, I SAY YES!  The other reason is ego...


----------



## Sasha (Jan 21, 2012)

My work wife took a code BLS last night. I'm so proud of her!  but IFT isn't important, roflmao.


----------



## exodus (Jan 21, 2012)

Sasha said:


> My work wife took a code BLS last night. I'm so proud of her!  but IFT isn't important, roflmao.



Wooh! She got to play coroner!


----------



## Sasha (Jan 21, 2012)

Nope. They didn't have a DNR and worked it right into the ER.


----------



## enjoynz (Jan 21, 2012)

Barack Obama has a nice singing voice...his should try out for American Idol!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 21, 2012)

As grumpy as I was yesterday I'm a happy camper today. They pushed our start time back 1.5 hours and we still have the same off time 


Today is a cardiovascular kind of day, CVA, a STEMI, what's next?


----------



## Aprz (Jan 21, 2012)

An AAA.


----------



## exodus (Jan 21, 2012)

Crazy bleeping sand storms. Near 0 visibility on the freeways. P


----------



## xxTriNakedxx (Jan 21, 2012)

*Lights and sirens ran through town for the first time today by yours truly... holy crap!    *


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 21, 2012)

exodus said:


> Crazy bleeping sand storms. Near 0 visibility on the freeways. P



Hahaha. I got the page for the sand storms. Meanwhile I'm just at home about to go on a run, and no wind here haha


----------



## exodus (Jan 21, 2012)

firefite said:


> Hahaha. I got the page for the sand storms. Meanwhile I'm just at home about to go on a run, and no wind here haha



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcqHenXmxj8


----------



## exodus (Jan 21, 2012)

firefite said:


> Hahaha. I got the page for the sand storms. Meanwhile I'm just at home about to go on a run, and no wind here haha



Currently all units are being held over until further notice...

Edit: According to my partner, this is the worst that it's ever been.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 21, 2012)

exodus said:


> Currently all units are being held over until further notice...



How strong are the winds?


----------



## Sasha (Jan 21, 2012)

Man everyone wants to die today!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 21, 2012)

exodus said:


> Currently all units are being held over until further notice...
> 
> Edit: According to my partner, this is the worst that it's ever been.



Im debating on calling the sup and see if he wants me to come in.


----------



## cynikalkat (Jan 21, 2012)

*weather*

I haaaattteeee snow! 

Sand storms? Where?


----------



## exodus (Jan 21, 2012)

firefite said:


> Im debating on calling the sup and see if he wants me to come in.



Be careful with the drive if you do, it's super bad visibility.

Chimpie, I have no clue, at least 45+ sustained with gusts up to probably 80

Got a report of 90+ winds:

http://www.weather.com/weather/aler...ificance=W&areaid=CAZ061&office=KSGX&etn=0002


----------



## exodus (Jan 21, 2012)

cynikalkat said:


> I haaaattteeee snow!
> 
> Sand storms? Where?



Palm Springs, coachella valley


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 21, 2012)

exodus said:


> Palm Springs, coachella valley



That the only thing I don't like about palm springs. I'm ok with the heat. But the wind can kill.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 21, 2012)

Why can't we have winds like that out near Claremont/San Bernandino area?

/wants to fly my stunt kite.
//2 mph winds gusting to 5 just doesn't do it for a delta.


----------



## cynikalkat (Jan 21, 2012)

*sand storms? ugh*

I think I'll take  the snow then


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 21, 2012)

How about 80+ mph gusts with a firestorm? 

Oh wait that was 2 days ago...


Our wonderful cardiovascular day was unhinged by a grumpy GSW via a shotgun.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 21, 2012)

cynikalkat said:


> I think I'll take  the snow then



We get both within a month.:sad:


----------



## exodus (Jan 21, 2012)

Party in chat.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Police are calling in for extra officers today, power outages, a parked plane was flipped over at the airport. Sounds really fun haha


----------



## Sasha (Jan 21, 2012)

I got screamed at by a nurse.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 21, 2012)

The Outlaw Josey Wales and Pale Rider...back to back.


SWEEET!!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 21, 2012)

I went for a hike...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I went for a hike...



...?


----------



## exodus (Jan 21, 2012)

Party in chat over.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 21, 2012)

Spent the day with my son, helping him make his Pinewood Derby car.  It's the first one he has done.  It turned out pretty good, if I don't say so, myself.  The weigh in is this Monday, and the race is Friday.  I think he is pretty excited about it.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 21, 2012)

4WD went out at 6,000 feet in 8 inches of snow while climbing a grade.  *****in snow tires and an excellent driver only get ya so far with 2WD in California Concrete (snow).  For what?  A single patient... bite his tongue....  offered to amputate... he declined...


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 21, 2012)

Watched someone get KO'd in one hit today. Benches cleared. Scene not safe.


----------



## Bob67 (Jan 21, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Spent the day with my son, helping him make his Pinewood Derby car.  It's the first one he has done.  It turned out pretty good, if I don't say so, myself.  The weigh in is this Monday, and the race is Friday.  I think he is pretty excited about it.



At the weigh in of my sons first derby, it weighed 2.1 oz. I asked if that was good or bad. Another Dad pulled me aside and helped out. I was never a scout. But, we did have a nice looking Jeff Gordon 24 car.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 21, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> The Outlaw Josey Wales and Pale Rider...back to back.
> 
> 
> SWEEET!!!!



Shoot em up bang bang classics.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 21, 2012)

Bob67 said:


> At the weigh in of my sons first derby, it weighed 2.1 oz. I asked if that was good or bad. Another Dad pulled me aside and helped out. I was never a scout. But, we did have a nice looking Jeff Gordon 24 car.



Max weight is 5 oz. so we already added some weight to get closer to that.  His car was roughly 2 1/2 oz before adding the weight.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 21, 2012)

I really wonder if paramedics will ever learn field RSI is a pretty darn dangerous undertaking, and if they're really as concerned about lawsuits as they say giving up endotracheal intubation all together would be in their best interest.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 21, 2012)

You read that too, huh? :unsure:


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 21, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> You read that too, huh? :unsure:



Yea, but the thoughts in response to a couple of post on here and a few conversations I've had in real life in the last week. Too many people don't seem to understand the laryngoscope can be a murder weapon.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 21, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Yea, but the thoughts in response to a couple of post on here and a few conversations I've had in real life in the last week. Too many people don't seem to understand the laryngoscope can be a murder weapon.



Agreed. Especially when it's not a regularly practiced skill and is performed horribly. I cringe when I see the "I almost see the cords.... almost.... almost...almost..." while the patient is turning blue. *sigh*


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Max weight is 5 oz. so we already added some weight to get closer to that.  His car was roughly 2 1/2 oz before adding the weight.



I remember doing the pine wood derby. It was alot of fun. We always ended up outing the extra weight under the car after cutting out some of the wood down there so the weights fit in flush.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 21, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> 4WD went out at 6,000 feet in 8 inches of snow while climbing a grade.  *****in snow tires and an excellent driver only get ya so far with 2WD in California Concrete (snow).



Fixed... I think...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 22, 2012)

Shouldn't have talked about my shift. Off an hour late. Status epilepticus and a broken hip are to thank for it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I got screamed at by a nurse.



I made a nurse scream once


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I made a nurse scream once




Quick, someone call 911... BBG just admitted to murder!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I made a nurse scream once



Dude with the new nursing school semester starting there's been so many gorgeous nursing student girls running around the ER and guess who starts medic clinical rotations on Tuesday in the same hospital...this guy h34r:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Quick, someone call 911... BBG just admitted to murder!



I meant in a good way .............well at least I think it was good.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I meant in a good way .............well at least I think it was good.



Whoa whoa. Keep it G rated haha


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 22, 2012)

firefite said:


> Whoa whoa. Keep it G rated haha



Yeah, man you would never have thought old Bob would get that excited over a birthday card that played the chicken dance song. That Bob is one hell of a nurse but screams like a girl when he gets excited.


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 22, 2012)

Being on a basic truck sucks, especially when you can't respond to anything. Apparently we are also too incompetent to respond code 3 without Medic supervision


----------



## medic417 (Jan 22, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Being on a basic truck sucks, especially when you can't respond to anything. Apparently we are also too incompetent to respond code 3 without Medic supervision



Most in EMS are too incompetent to respond code 3.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 22, 2012)

I have jello. Hmmm.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 22, 2012)

Jello is good


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 22, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Jello is good



Ray: It looks like a Jell-O mold.
Winston: I hate Jell-O.
Peter Venkman: Oh, come on. There's always room for Jell-O!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 22, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Ray: It looks like a Jell-O mold.
> Winston: I hate Jell-O.
> Peter Venkman: Oh, come on. There's always room for Jell-O!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqGnJzPeXFE[/YOUTUBE]
I believe this is the link you were looking for.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqGnJzPeXFE[/YOUTUBE]
> I believe this is the link you were looking for.



Thanx.  My computer was not behaving.  Or my brain isn't...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 22, 2012)

I just grabbed lunch at Subway. A foot long pastrami. 

Ready?

It cost NINE DOLLARS. 

That's what I get for ordering something I saw on a commercial without checking the price. :/ 

It's so amazing, I have to type it again. NINE DOLLARS.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 22, 2012)

It is cold outside... time to pull up a pillow and watch someone's Super Bowl dreams get crushed...


----------



## firetender (Jan 22, 2012)

firefite said:


> This picture makes me want to go back into the Fire department badly.


 
I'm just curious if you're serious and why this picture gets you going?

http://emsoutsideagitator.com/2012/01/scene-safety-sbcofd-and-divine-intercession/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 22, 2012)

firetender said:


> I'm just curious if you're serious and why this picture gets you going?
> 
> http://emsoutsideagitator.com/2012/01/scene-safety-sbcofd-and-divine-intercession/



I love doing auto extrication. In this area if we get a TC cut and rescue very rarely does the ambulance crew get to do anything for the patient until the patient is on the gurney. It's usually the fire medic inside or around the vehicle helping the patient as the ambulance crew waits. 

So basically Fire is doing everything as the ambulance crew is just waiting. The main reason we (ambulance) can't treat the patient while they are in the car is safety. We are just wearing cloths and fire is wearing their much more durable bunker gear. 

And the last reason is probably because while I do love EMS I do not like being a transporting unit. I like the on scene work and that's about it. I love physical jobs and lets face it being on an ambulance is not really physical and is getting less physical as time goes by with the power gurneys and the power load systems (however they are making work safer in a way).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 22, 2012)

So ALS calls are cool and all and driving doesn't bug me but I'd love to attend a damn call!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 22, 2012)

I was hoping to get out of work early... and instead of an arrow to the knee, I began acting like a dingo with a lingo.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 22, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I was hoping to get out of work early... and instead of an arrow to the knee, I began acting like a dingo with a lingo.



Lmao i love you. That really made,me LOL. 

In other news. Went shopping with my bridesmaids. One step closer to the wedding.


----------



## firetender (Jan 22, 2012)

firefite said:


> I love doing auto extrication. ...
> And the last reason is probably because while I do love EMS I do not like being a transporting unit. I like the on scene work and that's about it. I love physical jobs and lets face it being on an ambulance is not really physical and is getting less physical as time goes by with the power gurneys and the power load systems (however they are making work safer in a way).


 
That's clear; thanks!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 22, 2012)

firetender said:


> That's clear; thanks!



Haha. No problem. And also I am an adrenaline junkie (rock climbing, dirt bike riding, whitewater rafting, zip lines, etc). Now I know how dangerous and more then likely stupid that firefighter is being for standing on the forklift but in all reality that would probably be me, and the sad part is I would probably volunteer for it haha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 22, 2012)

firefite said:


> Haha. No problem. And also I am an adrenaline junkie (rock climbing, dirt bike riding, whitewater rafting, zip lines, etc). Now I know how dangerous and more then likely stupid that firefighter is being for standing on the forklift but in all reality that would probably be me, and the sad part is I would probably volunteer for it haha



Sounds like we would get along pretty well. Shoot me a pm if your ever gonna be in the Reno area.

Only difference under is I like being the transport unit and I'm not too keen on the fire suppression side.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 22, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Sounds like we would get along pretty well. Shoot me a pm if your ever gonna be in the Reno area.
> 
> Only difference under is I like being the transport unit and I'm not too keen on the fire suppression side.



I'll make sure to pm you if I'm ever in the area. 

Fires scares the bejeebees out of me. But it's still something that I like to watch and fight.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 22, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I just grabbed lunch at Subway. A foot long pastrami.
> 
> Ready?
> 
> ...



$9 footlong, seems the song is slightly inaccurate.


----------



## Joe (Jan 22, 2012)

the only sandwiches at subway that arent 9 dollars are the crappy cold cut trio and the vegie delight... not up my alley. i like something other than bologna for 5 bucks...


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 22, 2012)

However, every 3-4 months they seem to have a month long sale where everything is $5.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 22, 2012)

You guys have :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty subways. Ours are like 7 bucks tops for a foot long...


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 22, 2012)

Rubio's New Favorites aren't mine! And they eliminated the pager thingees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and the salsa fresca.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 22, 2012)

I want to get cleeeaaaaaredddd so I can go oooouuutttt.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.takethislollipop.com/

Not cool man, Not cool.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 22, 2012)

Since I don't accept random requests to access my information, what's next after clicking on the lollipop with the razor in it?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 22, 2012)

Dear NFL: Excessive celebration should be rewarded, not penalized.


----------



## exodus (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh my god, SO COOOL!!!  It would be cool, if for people who put their addresses up, they used streetview to make  you think he's there!!


----------



## Anjel (Jan 22, 2012)

exodus said:


> Oh my god, SO COOOL!!!  It would be cool, if for people who put their addresses up, they used streetview to make  you think he's there!!



Hahaha yea! I was a little creeped out.

And JP. Do it. It forgets all your info afterwards. lol


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 22, 2012)

What does Kyle Williams and 72 hours have in common?



A 5150 hold!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 22, 2012)

Rollover MVA with a distended abdomen, a non English speaking autistic child and 5 AMAs 3 of which were pedis under the age of 8 and all of which were non English speaking except for one... 

That was the biggest fuster cluck of my life. But it was a great way to end the shift!


----------



## cynikalkat (Jan 23, 2012)

*"a silly name for a high ranking Fuzzler"*

today we took a 20 y/o guy who had stroke-like symptoms 8 days ago. he went from home to ER, to rehab facility, then ER to ER in Boston in that time frame. The drs have done all sorts of tests, including a spinal tap, which set of more symptoms, such as neuropathy and a weird shingles-like (but not shingles) rash on his abdomen & chest, pain all-over and painful-to-touch, possible sepsis, and continuous headaches.His working dx was hypothetical, however I cant remember what it is right now...brain is tired. lol. what a great guy; i feel terrible for him. Sometimes life odenst make sense.

And 1 of my adopted grandpa's passed on this afternoon. 


in other news, i love Futurama (hence the title) and the Pats won a ridiculous game.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 23, 2012)

16 hours later finally in Palm Springs for Module A&B of the International School of Tactical Medicine.  Get woke up to call saying flight is cancelled.  Drive to airport just in case we can get a different flight, no go.  Drive from Redding to San Fran (through 49er game traffic........). Get to SFO and cant get a commit on a connector flight so drove the whole way here.  16 hours later and my arse is numb.  

2 weeks of Tactical training and certification in sunny Palm Springs.  Anyone else down here for the 2 week rotation?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 23, 2012)

Corky said:


> 16 hours later finally in Palm Springs for Module A&B of the International School of Tactical Medicine.  Get woke up to call saying flight is cancelled.  Drive to airport just in case we can get a different flight, no go.  Drive from Redding to San Fran (through 49er game traffic........). Get to SFO and cant get a commit on a connector flight so drove the whole way here.  16 hours later and my arse is numb.
> 
> 2 weeks of Tactical training and certification in sunny Palm Springs.  Anyone else down here for the 2 week rotation?



Welcome to the desert. If you see an ambulance pass by with an EMT who looks like he is 14 wave because that's me. Sadly there is supposed to be wind. There was a huge sand storm that passed thru yesterday. 

I'm not down for the 2 week rotation... I'm down here perminatly haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 23, 2012)

So weird to see all the damage the wind caused. Street lights broken and missing, sand everywhere, trees uprooted, roofs damaged and missing. Had to blow out the sand from our ambulance with a leaf blower.:censored:


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 23, 2012)

Why can't Kyle Williams (San Francisco 49ers punt return man) get sick with the cold?

Because he has to catch it first.


----------



## roninwarrior (Jan 23, 2012)

Why can't Cundiff of the Ravens just quit?  How do you miss 30 yard field goals that will tie championship games?


----------



## medic417 (Jan 23, 2012)

roninwarrior said:


> Why can't Cundiff of the Ravens just quit?  How do you miss 30 yard field goals that will tie championship games?



Coach Billicheat had a laser that he pointed at a mirror above the goal posts that reflected back into Cundifs face.  Seriously only way to miss that kick.  h34r:


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 23, 2012)

I lost 180 pounds in 5 days. On the dump the chump plan.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 23, 2012)

jgaddis82 said:


> I lost 180 pounds in 5 days. On the dump the chump plan.



Wow now just to keep the dead weight off. Congrats.


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks. Dead weight should always be kicked to the curb.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 23, 2012)

jgaddis82 said:


> Thanks. Dead weight should always be kicked to the curb.



Yes it should.  Starts stinking if you keep it around.


----------



## medicnick83 (Jan 23, 2012)

I haven't touched any sorta junk food in 3 weeks... by order of my GF... I have no idea why I'm doing it... but it's pretty cool either way.


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sad how adults can't fathom that when you are at work, you are WORKING!


----------



## Anjel (Jan 23, 2012)

So guys....

I have an interview tomorrow and I was just wondering what I should wear?

What kind of questions are they going to ask me?

Should I tell them I have asthma? Or that I wear glasses. Is it going to prevent me from getting the job?

Hahahaa j/k 

in all seriousness I have an interview tomorrow. Wish me luck. 

And I will leave you this.....


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 23, 2012)

Just had this convo with my dry cleaner. Imagine the part of the dry cleaner being played by the little Chinese guy in Gremlins cuz that's what he looks and sounds like in RL.

Me: Hi I need to have these laundered, there's some blood on the shirt too can you get that out?

Him: Hmm that's a lot of blood but I can try. Did you hurt yourself?

Me: No it's not mine.

Him: .......(long pause)......... ok anything else.

Me: umm yeah there's blood on the pants too.

Him: .......(long pause).......... wow this guy really piss you off or something?


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 23, 2012)

firefite said:


> I remember doing the pine wood derby. It was alot of fun. We always ended up outing the extra weight under the car after cutting out some of the wood down there so the weights fit in flush.



We ended up drilling a couple holes in the top of his car.  My dad reloads ammo for his guns, so we used a couple bullets as the weight.  They are in the holes we drilled, and stick up just a little bit.  My son says it's the car's motor.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 23, 2012)

Argh! I'm sitting outside court waiting to testify and it is nerve wracking. They've already run late, and I have no idea if they will get to me today or not. Lawyers!


----------



## fast65 (Jan 23, 2012)

I just spent an hour trying to make a report to DHS...in that time I was transferred at least 5 times, put on hold, transferred again, put on hold and disconnected. Then the line was busy, then I got a voicemail and the list goes on. Is it supposed to be that hard?


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 23, 2012)

Just did yet another fire department Inservice for stair chairs and power cots. I love my job


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 23, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I just spent an hour trying to make a report to DHS...in that time I was transferred at least 5 times, put on hold, transferred again, put on hold and disconnected. Then the line was busy, then I got a voicemail and the list goes on. Is it supposed to be that hard?



Mandated reporter report?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 23, 2012)

My head hurts...  Sitting in class trying to reclassify raster data...

Program errors...  :sad:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 23, 2012)

Worked my first severe trauma with RSI recently. Man I felt useless. At least I got to clean the cot after.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 23, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Mandated reporter report?



Yes sir.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 23, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Yes sir.




I had to do one of those once... almost more painful than it's worth to be honest. Especially when you follow the written policy for the phone report and the response is, "Thanks for that... detailed... message... so what happened again?"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 24, 2012)

To help calm a friend down I told her that her sister is at a great hospital with smart and competent providers and that if I ever had to be a patient I would want to go there. 

The first part is completely true. The second part not so much. I would never go to that hospital if I had a choice.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I had to do one of those once... almost more painful than it's worth to be honest. Especially when you follow the written policy for the phone report and the response is, "Thanks for that... detailed... message... so what happened again?"



Totally what I wanted to do after the cluster :censored::censored::censored::censored: of a call.


----------



## Spedz (Jan 24, 2012)

OK guys and gals lets get back OFF TOPIC.....sorry had too:rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 24, 2012)

http://youtu.be/5-LoaQS5JNk

This would appear to be the worst movie about an ambulance you've never heard of. Just watching the clip has numbed my brain so much I can't remember what I was originally looking for.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 24, 2012)

Dear college students... if your apartment is on fire your parents shouldn't be your first call.

http://www.bu.edu/today/2012/allston-blaze-sends-seven-students-to-hospital-2/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Dear college students... if your apartment is on fire your parents shouldn't be your first call.
> 
> http://www.bu.edu/today/2012/allston-blaze-sends-seven-students-to-hospital-2/



That honestly doesn't surprise me. Mommy and daddy can't do anything for a fire. And that emergency number is extremely hard to remember...


----------



## exodus (Jan 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpPmIHQAP2Y


----------



## EMSLaw (Jan 24, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> http://youtu.be/5-LoaQS5JNk
> 
> This would appear to be the worst movie about an ambulance you've never heard of. Just watching the clip has numbed my brain so much I can't remember what I was originally looking for.



James Earl Jones must've been short on rent money that month or something.  

Gotta love the Ghostbusters ambulance, though. Anecdotal evidence from those who were there back in the day - those things could really fly.


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Rasputia's sister just moved in down the street.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 24, 2012)

Nervous for the interview today. Lol

I don't think you ever get used to them.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Nervous for the interview today. Lol
> 
> I don't think you ever get used to them.



Just take your time.  Take a breath before answering.  We're cheering for you.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 24, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Just take your time.  Take a breath before answering.  We're cheering for you.



Aww thanks.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Nervous for the interview today. Lol
> 
> I don't think you ever get used to them.



They're going to ask you tons of trick questions and are totally out to get you.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 24, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> They're going to ask you tons of trick questions and are totally out to get you.



Hush your not supposed to give away our secrets.


----------



## cynikalkat (Jan 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Aww thanks.



good luck anjel!


----------



## Anjel (Jan 24, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> They're going to ask you tons of trick questions and are totally out to get you.



They asked me why I wanted to work there. What the hell is that all about? 

They really are out to get me! 

Haha jk 

I GOT THE JOB!!!!


----------



## exodus (Jan 24, 2012)

SO where do you work now?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 24, 2012)

Congrats Anjel!


----------



## Anjel (Jan 24, 2012)

exodus said:


> SO where do you work now?



Its another private service. That is willing to let me have tuesdays off for school.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 24, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Congrats Anjel!



Thank you


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jan 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> They asked me why I wanted to work there. What the hell is that all about?
> 
> They really are out to get me!
> 
> ...



Congratulations Anjel!!!!


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jan 24, 2012)

Received my official letter, I start my paramedic class in March .


----------



## Anjel (Jan 24, 2012)

MassEMT-B said:


> Received my official letter, I start my paramedic class in March .


Yay!


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 24, 2012)

13 hours in, 8 calls, all but one barri, and that patient being the only one in our district. 

Anyone know a good massuse? My back needs it...


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 24, 2012)

I am so freaking bored...  How can we be so slow in this nasty weather?! Even the slow stations around us are making more runs than us


----------



## exodus (Jan 24, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I am so freaking bored...  How can we be so slow in this nasty weather?! Even the slow stations around us are making more runs than us



According to one of our sups, with the windstorms we had last saturday, there were 40 different mutual aid engines in the county.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 24, 2012)

One word. Migraine.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 24, 2012)

I have bad abdominal pain ...... and the painkillers do not help..
To be a woman is sometimes stupid .....:sad:


----------



## Anjel (Jan 24, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> One word. Migraine.



Three words.

Aww poor baby.

Lol jk I hope you feel better.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 24, 2012)

@
Anjel

You're Charming.....:blink:


----------



## Anjel (Jan 24, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> @
> Anjel
> 
> You're Charming.....:blink:



Just giving him a hard time lol 

Migraines are awful. 

And I totally feel your stomach pain. That sucks.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> They asked me why I wanted to work there. What the hell is that all about?
> 
> They really are out to get me!
> 
> ...



Congrats!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 24, 2012)

Got to watch an interventional catheterization today during clinicals.

And saw a guy with a K of 7.5, his heart was very very grumpy.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 24, 2012)

Aww... did someone not take their daily calcium chloride supplement today?


----------



## silver (Jan 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Got to watch an interventional catheterization today during clinicals.
> 
> And saw a guy with a K of 7.5, his heart was very very grumpy.



what did they do?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 24, 2012)

silver said:


> what did they do?


I'm going to guess fluids, K wasting diuretic, calcium polystyrene, albuterol, and calcium chloride.


----------



## silver (Jan 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I'm going to guess fluids, K wasting diuretic, calcium polystyrene, albuterol, and calcium chloride.



lol, sorry I meant cath...screw hyperkalemia.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 24, 2012)

silver said:


> what did they do?



Stent in the upper LAD, it was 75% occluded. Pretty cool to watch it in real time.

HyperK guy got calcium chloride, bicarbonate, insulin, D50 dopamine and ended up intubated and sent to the ICU and eventually dialysis. Guy was a mess.


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 25, 2012)

Baaad headache. Blurred vision. Ears ringing, teeth hurt. This little chicken don't feel so good.


----------



## exodus (Jan 25, 2012)

jgaddis82 said:


> Baaad headache. Blurred vision. Ears ringing, teeth hurt. This little chicken don't feel so good.



I would say you need to get to an ER, like now. By means of someone else driving you or possibly 911...


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 25, 2012)

Seriously?  Around here they call you drug seeker, shoot you full of dilauded and send you home .


----------



## exodus (Jan 25, 2012)

jgaddis82 said:


> Seriously?  Around here they call you drug seeker, shoot you full of dilauded and send you home .



Do you have a BP cuff or anything you can take it with? IIRC, all those are S/S of a hypertension crisis

IMO, if somethings effing with my vision, I'm going to consider it an emergency and get it checked out right away. Somethings not right.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 25, 2012)

Interview with Express today just because I can.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 25, 2012)

usalfyre kills people with his words.  I've had 4 dead people in the last 2 weeks thanks to him.



Infact, the one last night was rather gruesome.  Evil usalfyre... evil.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 25, 2012)

Linuss said:


> usalfyre kills people with his words.  I've had 4 dead people in the last 2 weeks thanks to him.
> 
> 
> 
> Infact, the one last night was rather gruesome.  Evil usalfyre... evil.



I've got a frequent flyer who might appreciate some of usals words. Seriously.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 25, 2012)

Interview went rather well, actually. I might just jump ship... decision support decisions


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 25, 2012)

Classes from 1430 to 2035 tonight... then 4 days at work... then back to class...  Should be finishing sociology homework right now...  too tired to care about Interactionist Theory...  -_-


----------



## Anjel (Jan 25, 2012)

OMG what a roller coaster today was. 

Started off with my dad ending up in the ICU with a huge blood clot that made its way to his lung. 

THEN!

1. I gave my two weeks notice to my work that I would be leaving. They respond by terminating me today and telling me to bring my uniforms in. 

2. I called new place of employment to see if they need anything from previous company. He tells me he accidentally hired too many people and that he can place me part time, with no promise of full time. 

3. Previous place calls me tells me they thought I had missed the last three days of work and that they are sorry and want me to work the next two weeks. 

4. New place calls me and tells me he felt bad, and managed to get me a full time shift that will work with my school.

I am not checking messages or emails for the rest of the day lol I have had enough.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 25, 2012)

My lord Anjel, I'm glad things worked out in the end  and I'm really sorry to hear about your dad


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 25, 2012)

Finally back at home ..
I was at an airway management training and there the whole evening slipped around on my knees....Endotracheal intubation, GlideScope, LM, i-gel,  LT, LT-D.....all things nice.....:unsure:


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 25, 2012)

What was supposed to be a simple 3 hour CCT wait and return this morning turned into an 11 and a half hour odyssey through multiple departments at one of our local facilities.


----------



## Oculuck (Jan 25, 2012)

So where is everyone at right now? Anyone staging at checkin EMTLIFE from their phone?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 25, 2012)

Just found out at 1800 tonight my PALS refresher is at 0800 tomorrow. Nothing like last minute.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 25, 2012)

Well so far the International School of Tactical medicine has been excellent.  Tomarrow morning its time for live fire operations on the move with MP5's


----------



## Oculuck (Jan 25, 2012)

So all I really want to do right now is get a good E call.. Anyone agree?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 25, 2012)

Oculuck said:


> So all I really want to do right now is get a good E call.. Anyone agree?



Nope...I wanna go to bed.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 25, 2012)

Corky said:


> Well so far the International School of Tactical medicine has been excellent.  Tomarrow morning its time for live fire operations on the move with MP5's



Nice. Where is all your training going on at?


----------



## Oculuck (Jan 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Nope...I wanna go to bed.



I haven't had anything legit "emergency" for like two weeks.. I only ride on the weekends due to school.. and my last "E call" was for a patient who; while picking his nose, started a nose bleed, and then couldn't get it to stop.. -_-


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 25, 2012)

Its put on in Palm Springs, CA.  2 week course.  In the class we have 6 LEO'S, 5 ED docs / trauma surgeons and the rest are military and paramedics.  Instructors are trauma surgeons / ED Docs and SWAT team leaders/operators


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 25, 2012)

Corky said:


> Its put on in Palm Springs, CA.  2 week course.  In the class we have 6 LEO'S, 5 ED docs / trauma surgeons and the rest are military and paramedics.  Instructors are trauma surgeons / ED Docs and SWAT team leaders/operators



I mean where at in Palm Springs? I work in Palm springs lol.


----------



## JDub (Jan 25, 2012)

Corky said:


> Well so far the International School of Tactical medicine has been excellent.  Tomarrow morning its time for live fire operations on the move with MP5's



Do you actually work as a tactical medic or is this just a for fun/info class for you?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh gotcha!  Its put on at the Palm Springs PD for didactic, scenarios and exercises have been inside these vacant malls and the live fire is at some private gun range.  

Myself and another medic I work with are going through the program to become operators in our own county and a neighboring county who atm only have a single tac medic (ED Doc)


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 26, 2012)

Corky said:


> Well so far the International School of Tactical medicine has been excellent.  Tomarrow morning its time for live fire operations on the move with MP5's



If anyone in SoCal gets a call for a "Paramedic down... GSW at the range"... make it a soft code 3...  :unsure:



j/k Corky...  have fun...  don't do anything I would do..  



_Typed as Mountain Res-Q cleans his XD40..._


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> If anyone in SoCal gets a call for a "Paramedic down... GSW at the range"... make it a soft code 3...  :unsure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha. Either myself or Exdous would be responding to that. So we will keep the soft code 3 in mind :rofl:


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 26, 2012)

*Regarding my earlier snarky comments about teeny keyboards...*

I bought a netbook and am wrestling with the tiny keyboard. I now know why you give up and leave every single typo in and use shortcuts. Must end, battery drained doing this reply!
:blink:


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 26, 2012)

Finally getting the painful hardware removed from a tibia fracture repair that was done 3 years ago. 

I make a horrible patient.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 26, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> I make a horrible patient.



you can not be worse than me after my acromioclavicular reconstruction..


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 26, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> you can not be worse than me after my acromioclavicular reconstruction..



easily solved by the liberal application of versed.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 26, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> easily solved by the liberal application of versed.



How do you mean? :unsure:


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm only 2 days behind in my Project 366.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 26, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> How do you mean? :unsure:



when you use enough, patients stop complaining.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 26, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> when you use enough, patients stop complaining.



lol..

In principle you are right...
If the word " if " it were not....
I had to learn what pain between 8 -10 on the pain scale mean despite opioid. As a EMT , you can quickly push physicians to the brink of madness. It"s funny.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 26, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> As a EMT , you can quickly push physicians to the brink of madness.



Happens to me on this website all the time.

It is not funny.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 26, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Happens to me on this website all the time.
> 
> It is not funny.



EXEGGCUTE ...
You're doing me sorrow... 
Is it so bad here? :unsure:


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 26, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> EXEGGCUTE ...
> You're doing me sorrow...
> Is it so bad here? :unsure:



some days are better than others.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 26, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Happens to me on this website all the time.
> 
> It is not funny.




They must be upgraded.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 26, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> They must be upgraded.



yeah......:rofl::rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yesterday was the best day I have ever had a work so far. We had a legit 5150 hold. She was trying to fight us so we had to get a little physical to get her on the gurney and restrain her. During the transport her arms got out of the restraints and tried to run out of the ambulance so I had to "gentley place" her back in the restraints. 

Then we got a transport with an absolutely sweetheart with a broken hip up to the beach. After we were done with the transport she asked for our supervisors number so she could call him and tell him how great we were. She was also a retired nurse. Then we stopped at the beach and hung out there before going back to the desert. 

I want more days like that


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 26, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> some days are better than others.



Why ?
I like the people here, even if I sometimes have problems with some words.:blush:


----------



## tylerp1 (Jan 26, 2012)

EMSDude54343 said:


> Just found out they pronounced the 36 yr old at the ED, family adv no meidcal hx, and no drug abuse... ED staff is thinking an MI, me too. But no hx? i doubt that




I'm waaaay late, but this is a directionless thread nonetheless.  

A friend of mine is an ICU nurse and she had a similar event when she was doing her ER rotation in school.  They came to the conclusion that it was Brugada Syndrome..what are your thoughts?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 26, 2012)

USAF and I are planning a trip to Michigan this weekend. Any crazy northerners want to meet up?


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 26, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> easily solved by the liberal application of versed.



And Fentanyl and nitrous...No reason to do general anesthesia for a 10min screws removal.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 26, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> USAF and I are planning a trip to Michigan this weekend. Any crazy northerners want to meet up?



Heck ya where ya going?


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 26, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> And Fentanyl and nitrous...No reason to do general anesthesia for a 10min screws removal.



Screws ...
that's boring.
Since it is not worth a bad patient to be.


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 26, 2012)

Transported my dad the other night. We don't have a great relationship, but he flat out lied about his medical history to me. I'm smart enough to know why your taking certain medications


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Heck ya where ya going?



Lansing


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 26, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Transported my dad the other night. We don't have a great relationship, but he flat out lied about his medical history to me. I'm smart enough to know why your taking certain medications



In regards to medical history you're far more likely to be lied to by family and friends than strangers. the strangers never have to see you again.


----------



## ARose (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm tested out. 
Studied out.
And quite possibly burnt the eff out. 
I have my DOT 3Feb-5Feb, a drill on the 1st, my NREMT-B practical on the 6th (please let me pass)
The Army is going to be at my place on the 23rd to move my house, and  going to be staying on until 29Feb living in an empty house with a half blind and deaf dog who suffers from separation anxiety and won't admit to the fact that at 70 lbs she is not a lapdog....and then trying to drive from Mass to GA in less than a day...
Is it March yet? 
/rantended/
Look! Ponies!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 27, 2012)

Nothing worse than working all day... and then spending the entire night writing sociology papers and Incident Reports for an employee that was "openly insubordinate to his manager"... always knowing that you have to wake up the next morning and do it all over again...  :sad:

_Actually, I kinda like writing up employees..._  :blush:


----------



## fast65 (Jan 27, 2012)

I've spent all evening browsing the "no sleep" section of Reddit...and now I'm trying to avoid going to bed. :unsure:

On a side note, just had the PANDA team come pickup a neonate on CPAP...it has reaffirmed my interest in pediatrics and critical care medicine. Now I just need to figure out where I want to go from here.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 27, 2012)

Baaaaaaaah


----------



## BandageBrigade (Jan 27, 2012)

What is the PANDA team? A local pedi team?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 27, 2012)

Is it bad that I'm watching the TV series Life, and all I can think about when I see Charlie Crews's car is that he's missing his forward facing, steady red light?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 27, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Is it bad that I'm watching the TV series Life, and all I can think about when I see Charlie Crews's car is that he's missing his forward facing, steady red light?



People hate watching ems, fire, or cop shows (that are supposed to be in CA) with me... that is the first thing I pick up on.  Flashing looks cool; but you need steady red!


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 27, 2012)

*Here's your steady red light*







"Ten-fowah, ten-fowah!".

He won an Oscar.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 27, 2012)

It's sad to watch LIFE and realize I'm not the only one who likes to eat fresh fruit with a knife.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 27, 2012)

BandageBrigade said:


> What is the PANDA team? A local pedi team?



Yeah, it's the Pediatric and Neonatal Doernbecher Ambulance.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 27, 2012)

So I was all grumpy that I work 7 12s a week for the next two months between clinicals and work. Then I came to work and they post us in our only rural post. Needless to say I got a 4 hour nap now I'm watching "Seconds From Disaster". I have no right to :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: anymore


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 27, 2012)

Getting my car out of my driveway is to tow truck drivers what pulling grandma out from between the toilet and the bathtub is to us.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 27, 2012)

I pick things up and put them down. Time to get our sweat on


----------



## cynikalkat (Jan 27, 2012)

*rain*

rain during a funeral is poetic injustice


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm everywhere!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 27, 2012)

I go on call tonight for next three days to cover any uncovered company time but there isn't any so guess who gets paid to sit on their big fat butt, that's right ME!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 27, 2012)

So that was a first...12 hour shift and not one call, I guess that's life as usual at our only rural post. Now I really cant complain about my work and school schedule.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm at the station, working til 0700... and I'm starving.

My partner says, "I've got a box of Special K with Red Berries. Want some?"

Do I? Does the Pope wear little red shoes? Does a bear...

Uhhh.

Anyway.

It was...

without a doubt...

THE SINGLE

BEST

bowl of cereal I've ever had.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 27, 2012)

Got an email today saying a former patient of mine was in the admin office to pay the balance on the bill, and wanted to know when the medics that came to the house were working again so we could be thanked for everything we did that day.  One of our division chiefs was there for the entire conversation, and passed along the information.  

I don't know if the patient will actually stop by the firehouse or not, but it was nice to get an atta-girl, and find out that someone higher up in the department is aware of it.  Sort of makes all those crappy runs not seem quite so crappy.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 27, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I'm at the station, working til 0700... and I'm starving.
> 
> My partner says, "I've got a box of Special K with Red Berries. Want some?"
> 
> ...



Best random post ever!


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jan 27, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I'm at the station, working til 0700... and I'm starving.
> 
> My partner says, "I've got a box of Special K with Red Berries. Want some?"
> 
> ...



That was exactly what I had for supper.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 27, 2012)

Is it really that effing hard to fill out a PCS correctly?!? I showed you three days ago, so you can't claim ignorance.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 28, 2012)

Breakfast for dinner...  Pancakes and Bacon...  Fried Potatoes and Bacon...  Eggs and bacon...  Hell...  Anything and Bacon!!!


----------



## medic417 (Jan 28, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Is it really that effing hard to fill out a PCS correctly?!? I showed you three days ago, so you can't claim ignorance.



Don't yell at me.  I have slept since then.  Geeze lighten up dude.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 28, 2012)

In Lansing for the night, heading to Saginaw tomorrow!


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 28, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Is it really that effing hard to fill out a PCS correctly?!? I showed you three days ago, so you can't claim ignorance.



I never really got why people find it hard to fill out PCRs and PCSs correctly. It's not like all the lines are labeled and all. Is it really that much more work on a PCR to write out 4/5/6 instead of just 15 with a circle over everything? Is it really so hard to get signatures? Maybe I'm just too anal when it comes to filling out paperwork, but I've always felt that if there's a place for a signature or a piece of exam information to just fill it out and be done with it.

However, not to police. Please feel free to continue to fill out citations wrong so that I can get them tossed because of tiny little things you miss. <3.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 28, 2012)

How babby is formed.

/Meme Grand Master.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 28, 2012)

If a nurse gets mouthy with me on the radio again... I'm gonna punch someone. 

That is all.


----------



## Hockey (Jan 28, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> If a nurse gets mouthy with me on the radio again... I'm gonna punch someone.
> 
> That is all.



Sounds like my Thursday.  She told me when we got to the hospital that just because I have Paramedic patches now doesn't mean I don't need to answer to her :unsure:

I asked her to go out next weekend.  She turned beat red :rofl:


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 28, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Don't yell at me.  I have slept since then.  Geeze lighten up dude.



I scream here so I can smile nod and explain it for the 7,386th time at bedside lol.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 28, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> In Lansing for the night, heading to Saginaw tomorrow!



Swing by waterford lol

I know...no where near where you are. But worth a try.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 28, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Is it really that effing hard to fill out a PCS correctly?!? I showed you three days ago, so you can't claim ignorance.



Welcome to my life. 

If I have a nurse tell me the pt is bed confined when he walks past me in the hallway... I will punch someone.

Then say for the purpose of the PCS  he is bed confined. 

Then yell at me when I say I wont commit medicare fraud.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 28, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Is it really that effing hard to fill out a PCS correctly?!? I showed you three days ago, so you can't claim ignorance.



Hence why I just ask for the signature and mark the boxes/fill in the blanks myself. That way I know it's right.


And thinking I could handle being back at work 2 days after leg surgery was really wishful thinking on my part...Its gonna be a long weekend.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 28, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Hence why I just ask for the signature and mark the boxes/fill in the blanks myself. That way I know it's right.


Due to accusations by a competitor we can't do that anymore. 



shfd739 said:


> And thinking I could handle being back at work 2 days after leg surgery was really wishful thinking on my part...Its gonna be a long weekend.


Come on, supervising can't be THAT strenuous . 

May your ibuprofen be strong...


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 28, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Due to accusations by a competitor we can't do that anymore.
> 
> 
> Come on, supervising can't be THAT strenuous .
> ...



it is when you have to constantly use your bad leg to kick people in the a$$


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 28, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> it is when you have to constantly use your bad leg to kick people in the a$$



Truth^^^^. 

I wouldn't be too concerned except for now we have to accompany our Bari unit on calls. And our volume on those has jumped in the last week. 

Motrin is my friend.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 28, 2012)

Actually working today rather than being paid to sleep....

My work wife, who works on other unit, do idk how she claims to be my work wife, keeps getting her patients to poke fun at me when we run into each other. Maybe she likes me?


----------



## fast65 (Jan 28, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Actually working today rather than being paid to sleep....
> 
> My work wife, who works on other unit, do idk how she claims to be my work wife, keeps getting her patients to poke fun at me when we run into each other. Maybe she likes me?



I've been working hard today too. Got to work, checked off the rig, ate breakfast, and I've been playing COD since then


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 28, 2012)

Tomorrow is going to be a good day. I took PTO at my main job (the first time I've ever taken PTO in 10 months) and I'm going to be up at the college getting paid to run thru scenarios.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 28, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> How babby is formed.
> 
> /Meme Grand Master.




Since there has been questions regarding babby...

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/how-is-babby-formed


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 28, 2012)

Apparently all it takes is getting 9/10s of the way through a diy project to make work call me in.


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 28, 2012)

And leaving indy. Not soon enough


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 28, 2012)

Back Home from Shift.  My knees hurt. In 8 hours, I could not even sit. So much material as today, I have not controlled for a long time. And then this constant running behind the Paramedic, if he would part drugs again, taken out of the box, without them unsubscribe from the list.....-_-:mellow:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 28, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Apparently all it takes is getting 9/10s of the way through a diy project to make work call me in.



That's what you get for talking about it yesterday!


----------



## silver (Jan 28, 2012)

MCAT taken.

Add that to memorable life events.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 28, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That's what you get for talking about it yesterday!



Yup. Lol


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 28, 2012)

silver said:


> MCAT taken.
> 
> Add that to memorable life events.




Pfft. The MCAT is simple now that it's computer based. Memorable is spending 10 hours taking that God forsaken exam, and having to write the 2 essays by hand. 

/My lawn, get off it.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 28, 2012)

Lunch with USAF and Kat tomorrow


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 28, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Pfft. The MCAT is simple now that it's computer based. Memorable is spending 10 hours taking that God forsaken exam, and having to write the 2 essays by hand.
> 
> /My lawn, get off it.



Plus I hear you had to walk through 3 feet of snow for 7 miles up hill both ways 

Saw this the other day.
http://boingboing.net/2011/06/01/con-artists-caught-t.html


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 28, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.:rofl:



I got cocky and paid the price I suppose. The sad thing is ive been doing it long enough to know better than to tempt the gods that be. I did however get nearly all my wall base board swapped out before they snagged me.


----------



## Nubby09 (Jan 28, 2012)

*truck checks*

can you get fired for not checking the ambulance once you go off shift? I a new EMT and I got a job and I had my first day the other day and  I almost left without checking the truck. I was just pondering if that could happen.:unsure:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 28, 2012)

Nubby09 said:


> can you get fired for not checking the ambulance once you go off shift? I a new EMT and I got a job and I had my first day the other day and  I almost left without checking the truck. I was just pondering if that could happen.:unsure:



Are you supposed to?

It's a **** move to leave the truck a mess and not restocked.

I'm spoiled our VSTs do all of our stocking h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 29, 2012)

Nubby09 said:


> can you get fired for not checking the ambulance once you go off shift? I a new EMT and I got a job and I had my first day the other day and  I almost left without checking the truck. I was just pondering if that could happen.:unsure:




Fired, on a first offense as a new hire? Sure, it's possible, but to be fired for simply that would be a blessing in disguise. 

Besides that, it depends on the company setup. Is the car continuously used or does it sit in a garage overnight? Do you have people like vehicle service technicians whose job is to restock?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 29, 2012)

Saw this on another forum

The four types of labs


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 29, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Saw this on another forum
> 
> The four types of labs



No lie... roflmao...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 29, 2012)

Nubby09 said:


> can you get fired for not checking the ambulance once you go off shift? I a new EMT and I got a job and I had my first day the other day and  I almost left without checking the truck. I was just pondering if that could happen.:unsure:



Depends what's missing. If Is couple of sheets or something probably not  but if you get a call and your little O2 bottle is dead that might cause tru @$&storm.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Depends what's missing.


Especially if it is the ambulance.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Depends what's missing. If Is couple of sheets or something probably not  but if you get a call and your little O2 bottle is dead that might cause tru @$&storm.



Meh any service worth anything should have spares onboard. We carry our main onboard "M" cylinder then 4 spare "D" cylinders + the "D" in the airway bag.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Meh any service worth anything should have spares onboard. We carry our main onboard "M" cylinder then 4 spare "D" cylinders + the "D" in the airway bag.



Same for us, plus the D cylinder on the cot


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 29, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> Same for us, plus the D cylinder on the cot



You have one on the cot and in the bag?? Seems a little excessive lol. 

We don't have any o2 on the cot, no place to secure it either. it'll either go between the pt's legs or behind the seat-back.


----------



## Nubby09 (Jan 29, 2012)

well. We had cleaned it and made it look nice and made sure it was stocked but we almost foegot to do the paperwork
NVRob;371966]Are you supposed to?

It's a **** move to leave the truck a mess and not restocked.

I'm spoiled our VSTs do all of our stocking h34r:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 29, 2012)

Nubby09 said:


> well. We had cleaned it and made it look nice and made sure it was stocked but we almost foegot to do the paperwork



We can't clock out until our supervisor approves all our paperwork on the computer. 

I don't think any reputable company will fire you for something like that, especially being new employee. Now if it becomes a habitual problem things might change.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> You have one on the cot and in the bag?? Seems a little excessive lol.
> 
> We don't have any o2 on the cot, no place to secure it either. it'll either go between the pt's legs or behind the seat-back.



There's times I wish we didn't have one in the airway bag... that thing is :censored: heavy! I tell the firefighters we carry everything but the kitchen sink.


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 29, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> There's times I wish we didn't have one in the airway bag... that thing is :censored: heavy! I tell the firefighters we carry everything but the kitchen sink.



I'm sorry you have to be in Indy during this super bowl crap. Went to to Methodist tonight and traffic was crazy. Got some cute medics up there though.


----------



## R99 (Jan 29, 2012)

ive really had enough, I want to sleep, its only 10pm and 630am is so bloody far away, I think ill stay up front tonite, that way I can not have to talk to anybody and hide in the darkness, I want to go down well before the sun comes up and stay there.  Ambulance calls, .... Ambulance calls,.... Ambulance calls, well I dont care who so long as for tonight its NOT ME.

Maybe one of these motorway signs will direct me to a yellow watch day only slot not on the LSU.

At least I'm not expected to do any mentoring tonight ...


----------



## Ramis46 (Jan 29, 2012)

I think that was A Hikoo R99... lol...


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 29, 2012)

Interstate 75 closed in Florida between MM 374 & 382 due to multiple wrecks involving multiple commercial vehicles, at least nine dead.

http://www2.tbo.com/news/news/2012/...//t.co/AltLkacn&shorturl=http://tbo.ly/zVT3Xb


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 29, 2012)

Took PTO today so I could go up to instruct class today. Talked to the schedule supervisor and he said everything is good. Looked online and everything was good. My shift normally starts at 0700. 

At 0714 I get a page from dispatch saying "you are scheduled to work today on unit XYZ 0700-1900, where are you at?". Look online and they rescheduled me for today. 

Called the supervisor straight away and hopefully got everything cleared up.


----------



## R99 (Jan 29, 2012)

Ramis46 said:


> I think that was A Hikoo R99... lol...



What that?

Oh bloody hell its 436am and I have been awoken, ..... I dont suppose a shout ar 436am could wait another two hours?


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 29, 2012)

Pictures from the wreck...
http://www.gainesville.com/article/...--At-least-9-dead-in-traffic-crashes-on-I-75m


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 29, 2012)

R99 said:


> ive really had enough, I want to sleep, its only 10pm and 630am is so bloody far away, I think ill stay up front tonite, that way I can not have to talk to anybody and hide in the darkness, I want to go down well before the sun comes up and stay there.  Ambulance calls, .... Ambulance calls,.... Ambulance calls, well I dont care who so long as for tonight its NOT ME.
> 
> Maybe one of these motorway signs will direct me to a yellow watch day only slot not on the LSU.
> 
> At least I'm not expected to do any mentoring tonight ...



If you don't like it get a new job. Simple as that.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 29, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Interstate 75 closed in Florida between MM 374 & 382 due to multiple wrecks involving multiple commercial vehicles, at least nine dead.
> 
> http://www2.tbo.com/news/news/2012/...//t.co/AltLkacn&shorturl=http://tbo.ly/zVT3Xb



Thats not good.  Hopefully there were plenty of ambulances available.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 29, 2012)

We got an arrest at a rehab facility last night.  We get on scene to find the nurses doing CPR.  One of them says the BVM wasn't working, so they did mouth-to-mouth.

The BVM was still scrunched up in it's packaged form...     My partner proceeded to show them how to expand the ends...






As an aside, we got pulses back after 20 minutes (PEA the whole arrest), started hypothermia and other stabilization on scene, then lost pulses again, proceeded to call it.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 29, 2012)

Linuss said:


> We got an arrest at a rehab facility last night.  We get on scene to find the nurses doing CPR.  One of them says the BVM wasn't working, so they did mouth-to-mouth.
> 
> The BVM was still scrunched up in it's packaged form...     My partner proceeded to show them how to expand the ends...
> 
> ...


That is unbelievable, unless you've spent any time working in EMS.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 29, 2012)

MMiz said:


> That is unbelievable, unless you've spent any time working in EMS.



You're not kidding.

The thought of mouth to mouth makes me want to puke. 

Have they not heard of hands only CPR?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> You're not kidding.
> 
> The thought of mouth to mouth makes me want to puke.
> 
> Have they not heard of hands only CPR?



Just the fact that there was a nurse working a code in a nursing home is astonishing to me… Normally they're standing around, mutely pointing at the room saying, "she's in there"


----------



## R99 (Jan 29, 2012)

Well that job turned out to be an old bloke who was having a AAA I could feel it with my hands


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 29, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Just the fact that there was a nurse working a code in a nursing home is astonishing to me… Normally they're standing around, mutely pointing at the room saying, "she's in there"



They actually did fairly decently, but were more than happy to vacate the area once we were in doing our thing, standing back and watching astonished at what we could do. 


The facility doctor that showed up was a different story...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 29, 2012)

Ruh roh. Called in from the BFE post to central. Haven't gotten asked to light up yet but from the sounds of it it's gonna happen pretty quickly.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 29, 2012)

Is it bad that I'm actually hoping I get laid off so I can just collect unemployment through medic school?


----------



## FourLoko (Jan 29, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Is it bad that I'm actually hoping I get laid off so I can just collect unemployment through medic school?



nope, I never got around to collecting

found this damn EMT job too quiick


----------



## Oculuck (Jan 29, 2012)

FourLoko said:


> nope, I never got around to collecting
> 
> found this damn EMT job too quiick



Well, that's because you tried to hard!


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 29, 2012)

Back to the nurses working the code, I had a BVM thrown at me during a code. Nurse was crouched by the pt's head, shouting "It's broken!". 
"What's broken?".
"The mouth piece. It's broken off!".
"You're kneeling on it". It had been dropped and she basically sat on it.
"I tell you, it's broken!!".

(See my early thread about being ready to do some 
"hewing and slewing").


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 29, 2012)

And another thing.
I finally sat down and tried to read the Brady First responder text (LeBadour et al), and through the thicket of "This is right but you have to follow your local protocol" warnings, I see where we should start O2 @ 15 lpm for any abdominal pain.
Copyright 2009.
Crikey.<_<


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 29, 2012)

It's a runny nose and constipation  kind of day


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 29, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> And another thing.
> I finally sat down and tried to read the Brady First responder text (LeBadour et al), and through the thicket of "This is right but you have to follow your local protocol" warnings, I see where we should start O2 @ 15 lpm for any abdominal pain.
> Copyright 2009.
> Crikey.<_<




For first responders? Meh, what ever.


----------



## Oculuck (Jan 29, 2012)

So I walk in the front door this morning after going to church, and my step mom yells from upstairs, "Is that you DJ? Can you come up here please?" And from the sound of it, I was in trouble..

As I get to the top of the stairs, she is standing there, with something hid behind her back.. I am standing there, thinking to myself.. "Holy crap, what did she find, what did she find.." 

She then hands me this little black bag, and tells me to open it.
To my surprise, it is a brand NEW duel/swiveling head Sphygmomanometer, and Stethoscope!! 

https://www.prestigemedical.com/Prod...il.aspx?sku=70

https://www.prestigemedical.com/Prod....aspx?sku=S132


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Jan 29, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Interstate 75 closed in Florida between MM 374 & 382 due to multiple wrecks involving multiple commercial vehicles, at least nine dead.
> 
> http://www2.tbo.com/news/news/2012/...//t.co/AltLkacn&shorturl=http://tbo.ly/zVT3Xb



I worked the radio for this... for as hectic as it was it went pretty smooth once we figured out what all we had.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Jan 29, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Thats not good.  Hopefully there were plenty of ambulances available.



The crash happened in alachua county, we in marion county sent a bunch of units to assist and between the two agencies we were able to cancel units off after initial size up and we figured out what all we had. I cannot speak for alachua county, but i know that for what we were able to send we were also able to backfill our county to avoid coverage gaps.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 29, 2012)

Someone make the 911 line stop ringing please. Every time the dispatcher talks I hear it ringing! And we are sliding closer and closer to central coverage.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Jan 30, 2012)

well, happy monday...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 30, 2012)

Well my *****ing paid off. 2 minutes before EOS "medic 05 priority 1 stroke".

Run screaming across the city to find a wonderfully smelly gentleman. What's going on today? "I figured if I said stroke you would come faster, my gout really hurts."

Me: "...umm..."
Pt: "I was at the hospital this morning they gave me a Rx when they kicked me out because I don't have insurance."
Me: "did you fill that Rx?"
pt: "no"
Me: "do you take your meds as prescribed?"
pt: "no"
Me: "...umm...and how do you think the hospital is going to help you this time?"
pt: "it's not your job to question me it's your job to take me to the hospital so take me to the hospital mother:censored::censored::censored::censored:er."

10 minutes later

"xxx er Robby on medic 05 inbound eta 5 xx male c/c gout pain discharged from xxx hospital this morning, same complaint, pt non-compliant with his meds, vitals are beautiful, can we go to triage?"

ER nurse: "I knew I liked you for a reason, you read my mind, see you in 5"

And that's how a 12 hour shift turned into 13 hours. :glare:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 30, 2012)

NVRob said:


> "I figured if I said stroke you would come faster, my gout really hurts.  I was at the hospital this morning they gave me a Rx"



And that, my friend, would be getting a call to my medical director for a medical director initiated refusal, and the patient would be put on an "Abuser" list that gets a medic fly car for future 911 calls instead of an ambulance for transport.



I got a call this week for a guy with boils.  We were going to do a medical director refusal but the patient hadn't been seen for it before, so we transported.  We're starting PSIAM in the next couple of months where those types of calls will get a nurse on the phone instead of an Paramedic in the house, and they will be referred to primary care.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 30, 2012)

Linuss said:


> And that, my friend, would be getting a call to my medical director for a medical director initiated refusal, and the patient would be put on an "Abuser" list that gets a medic fly car for future 911 calls, and the medic decides if it's worthy for a transport by ambulance.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call this week for a guy with boils.  We were going to do a medical director refusal but the patient hadn't been seen for it before, so we transported.  We're starting PSIAM in the next couple of months where those types of calls with get a nurse on the phone instead of an Paramedic in the house, and they will be referred to primary care.



Oh believe me, my supervisor heard about it. Problem is he's not a frequent flyer, he wasn't in our computer. My partner had seen him once but it was a while ago. I did try talk to him about the ramifications of what he did, politely of course, but the guy wanted nothing to do with me or what I had to say. 

All I will say is I wish we had an MD who would be onboard with a program like that. 

I had another pt I transported today who I transported last week as well. Turns out she had been transported 8 times in 3 weeks. That was pointed out for a supervisor as well. 

If you're really sick and working to fix the problem I don't care if you're a frequent flyer, if it's warranted I wont question it. It's the people that pull crap like the guy I saw tonight that pushes my temper to the limit. I don't understand how people can be non-compliant with their meds and wonder why they are in pain or feel like death.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 30, 2012)

See, that's why sometimes I'm jealous of PD.  They can tell people like it is.  I can only HINT, and even then, if you do it in front of the wrong people they'll complain.




I'm convinced that people don't realize you can get admitted to a hospital just fine without showing up in an ambulance.  They HAVE to think we're registration or something.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 30, 2012)

We had a mom call a while back because her middle school aged child had a tooth ache.  She was going to follow us to the ER in her car so they had a ride home.  When we told her there was absolutely nothing at all we could do for a tooth ache, she still insisted on the kid going in the ambulance.  Supposedly the kid had already been to a dentist.  When asked if they had tried any OTC meds for pain, the mom looked at us like we had 3 heads, were green, and had just climbed out of a spaceship.

She ended up riding in with us because she couldn't find her car keys.  When we got to the ER, she thanked me when I told my partner I would go get a wheel chair.  If only she knew "I'll see if I can find a chair" was actually code for "I'll give triage a heads up that this patient can go to the waiting room."  The best part was they were really busy that night and had a minimum of a couple hour wait.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 30, 2012)

Just in the past 2 months, I've also had:


A person called because a 'part of a chip' got stuck between tooth and gum, 9 hours earlier, and the pain was 'unbearable'.  Triaged.

A person called, complaining that they had "chest pain and fell".  We got diverted from another call to this one.    In reality, they had a cold for the past week, went down the block to the payphone, tripped (but didn't fall) going down a hill.  Chest pain from coughing, and fall without actually falling.  Oh, and burnt their tongue on the coffee they bought while waiting for us...   Triaged.  


A person was 'choked' by their SO, walked a mile to a gas station, and called stating they couldn't breathe because they were still choking... an hour later.




I swear, no hope for humanity.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 30, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> I'm sorry you have to be in Indy during this super bowl crap. Went to to Methodist tonight and traffic was crazy. Got some cute medics up there though.



You aren't kidding! I work all weekend and am planning a major drinking fest at 7 am Monday morning.


----------



## R99 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hot night tonight.  Nothing good on TV a nd ill leave the discussion of ECGs and the ILS pathway for those who care to talk such matters

Im going to bed and wish to get up only long  after the sun has come up.   Something tells me I'm probably not going to be that fortunate.

At least that pizza for dinner was nice, mmm you can feel the arteries hardening


----------



## cynikalkat (Jan 30, 2012)

*joy*

I swear I am the section queen at my shop. All 3 of my runs the other day were sections (psych runs) and 2 of them were off Cape. This was also the day I was with my partner long enough to get the rig ready, get to ER, gather paperwork and almost get patient onto cot when dispatch pages me to tell me to switch with someone else b/c they had a 15 y/o psych patient going and I was the only female on. I had 3 different partners (1 of which is vying for most-annoying-person award) , 3 different trucks, and all psych runs. That was a fun shift. At least I had a great conversation w/a medic and some OT. Its the little things!


----------



## saskgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

I am a terrible person... I did the "quick turn down another aisle" today in the grocery store to avoid my hubby's long winded Grandma...


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 30, 2012)

Yay back to indy for more super bowl madness. Dispatch hates me


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jan 30, 2012)

saskgirl said:


> I am a terrible person... I did the "quick turn down another aisle" today in the grocery store to avoid my hubby's long winded Grandma...



We all do it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 30, 2012)

saskvolunteer said:


> We all do it.



I'm willing to be that grandma did the same thing.  h34r:


----------



## R99 (Jan 30, 2012)

Got to sleep all last night woohoo


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 30, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I swear, no hope for humanity.



Agreed.

Winner today is "I've been peeing a lot." 
"define a lot?"
"like once an hour, I started a new all liquid diet...could that be it?"

#facepalm


----------



## hibiti87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Did you provide the option of a catheter that way they won't have to get up?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 30, 2012)

hibiti87 said:


> Did you provide the option of a catheter that way they won't have to get up?



If I ever buy an ambulance company, my first rule would be for all males to wear a condom cath as to increase productivity.


----------



## hibiti87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Beats walking around with a chuk sheet crammed down my pants....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 30, 2012)

hibiti87 said:


> Did you provide the option of a catheter that way they won't have to get up?



Not in my scope 

No we took that lovely lady to the ER. Maybe they gave her a cath, I never ended up back in that hospital today.  My guess is they told her an all liquid diet will make you pee a lot and discharged her. Maybe some bloodwork, who knows.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jan 30, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Not in my scope
> 
> No we took that lovely lady to the ER. Maybe they gave her a cath, I never ended up back in that hospital today.  My guess is they told her an all liquid diet will make you pee a lot and discharged her. Maybe some bloodwork, who knows.



I told myself that I would never have to do catheters......then I took a part-time job in an ER. *sigh*


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 30, 2012)

SeanEddy said:


> I told myself that I would never have to do catheters......then I took a part-time job in an ER. *sigh*



Luckily for me, if I do end up applying PRN as a tech after school for a bit of extra income and to switch it up from the field it still isn't in our scope. All RNs at the hospital I'll be applying at even though every tech is a medic 

Might be too much though. FT medic, PRN as a tech and PT as an ALS ski patroller...FT medic and ALS patrol are the first goals, in that order.

I'm working on saving for a down payment on a house for after I finish school and clear my FTO medic time. 

/hopes and dreams


----------



## SeanEddy (Jan 30, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Luckily for me, if I do end up applying PRN as a tech after school for a bit of extra income and to switch it up from the field it still isn't in our scope. All RNs at the hospital I'll be applying at even though every tech is a medic
> 
> Might be too much though. FT medic, PRN as a tech and PT as an ALS ski patroller...FT medic and ALS patrol are the first goals, in that order.
> 
> ...



Fortunately, I work in a children's hospital so I'm not having to cath people all that often. Mostly just babies.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 30, 2012)

How do you like it? I'm looking forward to my PICU rotations for the simple fact that I'm not comfortable with pedis at all and want to get my comfort level up.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm beginning to think my company gets some kind of bonus from the government for hiring the mentally ill.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 31, 2012)

59 days till NREMT and ACLS expire...gah.  I have all the NREMT CE thanks to card classes except for the damn 2 hours of "Use body mechanics when lifting and moving patient" and "Communicate with patient while providing care"


I swear, the way the NREMT words this stuff is idiotic.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 31, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> If I ever buy an ambulance company, my first rule would be for all males to wear a condom cath as to increase productivity.



I've actually toyed with the idea. Just because you can only walk into PetCo so many times in a shift before you start feeling unwelcome :rofl:


----------



## R99 (Jan 31, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'm working on saving for a down payment on a house for after I finish school and clear my FTO medic time.



Thats pretty awesome bro for somebody who is still in school to be thinking like that, good on you

House prices are crazy insane here

Can I burn evidence in your incinerator? Lol


----------



## Anjel (Jan 31, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> I've actually toyed with the idea. Just because you can only walk into PetCo so many times in a shift before you start feeling unwelcome :rofl:



Working in ems has changed the way I pee. I only go 2x a day now lol we are always so busy we are usually running to the truck for our next call.


----------



## exodus (Jan 31, 2012)

Woah. My tax return is over $3,000 this year.... Was not expecting that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 31, 2012)

One of the hospitals we do transports to changed how they want us to do run reports. We now have to say the patients last name, age, gender, C/C, and vitals. Stupid.


----------



## Oculuck (Jan 31, 2012)

firefite said:


> One of the hospitals we do transports to changed how they want us to do run reports. We now have to say the patients last name, age, gender, C/C, and vitals. Stupid.



For a transport?

That's dumb..


----------



## medic417 (Jan 31, 2012)

exodus said:


> Woah. My tax return is over $3,000 this year.... Was not expecting that.



I owe, I owe, oh no.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 31, 2012)

Ex, they're gonna charge you income tax on your return!


----------



## exodus (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow that was fast, I used turbo tax and both federal and state returns have been accepted... I should have my money within a week!


----------



## Oculuck (Jan 31, 2012)

exodus said:


> Wow that was fast, I used turbo tax and both federal and state returns have been accepted... I should have my money within a week!



How much does that program cost?


----------



## exodus (Jan 31, 2012)

Oculuck said:


> How much does that program cost?



In total it was like 59 bucks for state and federal with e-file and direct deposit.


----------



## Oculuck (Jan 31, 2012)

exodus said:


> In total it was like 59 bucks for state and federal with e-file and direct deposit.



Well shoot, I might just go get me a copy of that tomorrow then!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 31, 2012)

exodus said:


> In total it was like 59 bucks for state and federal with e-file and direct deposit.



I did mine online fo' freeeeeee last year with efile and direct deposit  

Idk if I get it for free this year though...I guess I should get to work on my taxes... bleh


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 31, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I did mine online fo' freeeeeee last year with efile and direct deposit
> 
> Idk if I get it for free this year though...I guess I should get to work on my taxes... bleh



Sometimes it pays to have a CFO in the house.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 31, 2012)

exodus said:


> In total it was like 59 bucks for state and federal with e-file and direct deposit.



My family has a tax guy we've been going to for years. Not that I'm gonna be seeing any money back from taxes due to my parents claiming me <_<


----------



## cynikalkat (Jan 31, 2012)

*taxes*

i started my taxes...oh god i hate doing taxes! Also, MA is just ridiculous. People can write off gambling expenses but get screwed for not having health insurance. Freaking communists 

My federal will be about $760, but I did make a helluva lot more in 2011 than I did in 2010!


----------



## exodus (Jan 31, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I did mine online fo' freeeeeee last year with efile and direct deposit
> 
> Idk if I get it for free this year though...I guess I should get to work on my taxes... bleh



Turbotax makes it SOOOO much easier though.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 31, 2012)

firefite said:


> My family has a tax guy we've been going to for years. Not that I'm gonna be seeing any money back from taxes due to my parents claiming me <_<



My dad tried and then I got wise and told him if he wanted to he had to start paying for stuff 

Oh and NV doesn't have state income tax h34r: woop woop


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm still waiting on another W2... 


I WAS expecting $1000 back but due to my school not sending my payment forms from 2009 when I took an educational credit, I currently owe $1000...so I should break even.   Damnit.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 31, 2012)

Turbo tax is great if you have a relatively simple return. Take it from someone who found out the hard way if or when you have a business get a good tax person. Trust me saving a few hundred a year is not worth the trouble that clicking yes when you should have clicked no can cause.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 1, 2012)

I have started our taxes.  Not really sure how much we are going to be getting back yet.  I use TaxAct software, and have for the last several years.  My dad always buys it and then lets my siblings and myself also use it, so I am not complaining.  And, if I get stuck on anything, my step-mom is a CPA.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 1, 2012)

exodus said:


> Turbotax makes it SOOOO much easier though.



I used turbotax, the free version on their website. Even with season employment and 3 different jobs only took me 15 minutes to do them last year.


----------



## exodus (Feb 1, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I used turbotax, the free version on their website. Even with season employment and 3 different jobs only took me 15 minutes to do them last year.



Pretty much the same here


----------



## exodus (Feb 1, 2012)

exodus said:


> Pretty much the same here



Here's a breakdown of the fees:

TurboTax Online - Federal Free Edition	$0.00	(Paid)	
Refund Processing Service Fee	$29.95	(Paid)	
FEDERAL e-file	$0.00	(Paid)	
TurboTax State: California	$27.95	(Paid)	
STATE e-file	$0.00	(Paid)	


Oh how I wish we could edit so I wouldn't have to keep posting...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone else under the impression that 2012 is gonna suck as much as 2011?

:banghead:


----------



## R99 (Feb 1, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Anyone else under the impression that 2012 is gonna suck as much as 2011?
> 
> :banghead:



2011 was awesome but if you reckon this year is gonna suck you only have to wait until December when the world ends .....


----------



## fast65 (Feb 1, 2012)

Well so far today my shift has started out with a dirty rig with trash in the med kit, no charting computer, and a cracked windshield that has been getting worse over the past week and has yet to be reported. Really people? This is part of your job!

Then I asked another medic if they got ROSC on a code this morning and the response I got was "what's that?"...


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 1, 2012)

Please, PLEASE tell me the ride in the ambulance is too bumpy, just so I can have the pleasure of saying "If you wanted a taxi, you called the wrong number".


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 1, 2012)

Turned in my reg for EMS today in Baltimore. And work is paying! Double score. Who else is gonna be there?


----------



## exodus (Feb 1, 2012)

I just learned that my rig for today had the rumbler siren.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 1, 2012)

I love playing the, "Hey, what does this button do?" game.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 1, 2012)

exodus said:


> I just learned that my rig for today had the rumbler siren.



4 or 5 of our rigs have the rumbler.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 1, 2012)

:nosoupfortroll:

That is all.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 1, 2012)

Is it bad I am playing madden anf thought....

Wow tebow has nice veins. Lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 1, 2012)

Taxes done.


$339 refund :glare:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 1, 2012)

Taxes done here, too. 

$1600 back.  I'll take it.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't have to file taxes until next year... and even then it's more for loan repayment benefits than anything else.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 1, 2012)

I get 1346 and only worked 8months.

Did mine for free with H and R block.


----------



## cynikalkat (Feb 1, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Anyone else under the impression that 2012 is gonna suck as much as 2011?
> 
> :banghead:



it already has for me


----------



## cynikalkat (Feb 1, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I get 1346 and only worked 8months.
> 
> Did mine for free with H and R block.




how was it free?


----------



## fast65 (Feb 2, 2012)

So apparently my partner today associates me bringing doughnuts to our dispatchers and helping other crews out, with me wanting to sleep with them. Sorry for trying to be nice...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 2, 2012)

In addition to the 18 units of GIS, Sociology, and HHP this semester, I am taking a 0.5 unit rock climbing class in an effort to build up the athleticism I had before the knee and shoulder issues.  

Class was this afternoon (followed by an evening GIS class) and all I have to say is this:

Is there anything better than belaying hot girls in tights as they contort their bodies to reach for that distance ledge?  

I THINK NOT!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 2, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> In addition to the 18 units of GIS, Sociology, and HHP this semester, I am taking a 0.5 unit rock climbing class in an effort to build up the athleticism I had before the knee and shoulder issues.
> 
> Class was this afternoon (followed by an evening GIS class) and all I have to say is this:
> 
> ...



Where is that class at and when can i sign up?!?!?!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> Where is that class at and when can i sign up?!?!?!



~6 hours north of ya...  3 female to 1 male ratio...  NICE!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 2, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> ~6 hours north of ya...  3 female to 1 male ratio...  NICE!!!



Awww man. At least I have Stagecoach coming up. That means tons upon tons of beautiful females wearing small shorts and cowboy boots :wub:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> Awww man. At least I have Stagecoach coming up. That means tons upon tons of beautiful females wearing small shorts and cowboy boots :wub:


----------



## Jon (Feb 2, 2012)

SeanEddy said:


> I told myself that I would never have to do catheters......then I took a part-time job in an ER. *sigh*




It's a crude first attempt. What do you think?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 2, 2012)

Looking through some really old EMTLIFE PMs and found a message to me where a certain Veneficus was asking for my knowledge...

How cool is that?  

Check one off the bucket list...


----------



## Anjel (Feb 2, 2012)

cynikalkat said:


> how was it free?



Online....they do a federal free edition. And michigan was free to do.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 2, 2012)

I feel so mature right now. My cousin likes to model, so i got one of her pictures of Facebook and added devil horns, a devil tail, flames, and added a pile of skulls that she is standing on.

Our whole family views her as an angel but myself and male cousin know the truth, she is the devil :rofl:


----------



## Bob67 (Feb 2, 2012)

First EMT exam tonight.


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 2, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Looking through some really old EMTLIFE PMs and found a message to me where a certain Veneficus was asking for my knowledge...
> 
> How cool is that?
> 
> Check one off the bucket list...



So does that mean we have to call you...'Sir' Mountain Res-Q now?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 2, 2012)

enjoynz said:


> So does that mean we have to call you...'Sir' Mountain Res-Q now?



Do they knight people in NZ?


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 2, 2012)

The things we do for our kids.  In about an hour, I am heading downtown to the Superbowl Village.  I have no desire to go, but my kid has asked me if we could go.  EVERY.  SINGLE.  DAY.  FOR.  A.  WEEK.

I should get some sort of cool mom award for choosing to head down there into that mess of closed streets, overpriced parking, and crazy crowds, against my better judgement, all to make my 8yo son happy.


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 2, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Do they knight people in NZ?



Have you not heard of Sir Edmund Hillary, Sir Peter Jackson...Lady Enjoynz..lol?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 2, 2012)

What a day. Only one call so far _and_ a big bowl of chowder and fresh baked bread for lunch. 

Life is good friends. Life is good.


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 2, 2012)

Speaking of which....we will be getting a new neighbour soon.
James Cameron (Director of Titanic and Avatar) is moving to the other end of the region I live in.
That means both Sir Peter Jackson and James Cameron will be neighbours!
All we need is 'Steven Spielberg' to move in and make it a hat-trick!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 2, 2012)

*LIFE...
Not As Described in the Brochure

I Want a Refund!!!*​


----------



## Anjel (Feb 2, 2012)

Went on a call at 0500. Possible unconscious 83 y.o at a private residence.

Atf pt completely naked and lethargic but A&Ox3...

Any guesses where we found him. Lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 2, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Went on a call at 0500. Possible unconscious 83 y.o at a private residence.
> 
> Atf pt completely naked and lethargic but A&Ox3...
> 
> Any guesses where we found him. Lol



I gonna guess and say between the toilet and bath tub.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> I gonna guess and say between the toilet and bath tub.



Of course. Where else would he be covered in poo cause he pulled an elvis on the toilet lol

They can barely walk, but can always end up wedged in the weirdest spot


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 2, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Of course. Where else would he be covered in poo cause he pulled an elvis on the toilet lol
> 
> They can barely walk, but can always end up wedged in the weirdest spot



I'm waiting for the one day I get an overweight patient stuck there and we have to remove the toilet in order to get the patient out haha


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 2, 2012)

Philosophical question for ya:

You are fighting a battle that is good and just, where victory will mean a better system and therefore allow the community and your co-workers to be safer.

You can not win.  The deck is stacked against you.  All your allies are pansys depending on you to fight their war.  You are good at this sort of thing and have won many battles (maybe the reason why you have so many enemies now ^_^), but have grown weary and it is affecting you.

Do You:

A.  Retreat to fight another day.  Lower you moral and ethical standards, letting incompetents continue in their reckless and often illegal behavior, knowing that one day the consequences could be catastrophic?

B.  Go out guns blazing.  Make a last stand for what you know is true, confident that even if reinforcements fail to arrive in time, you have done everything you could have and can hold your head high?


----------



## fast65 (Feb 2, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Philosophical question for ya:
> 
> You are fighting a battle that is good and just, where victory will mean a better system and therefore allow the community and your co-workers to be safer.
> 
> ...



C. Lure them into a narrow corridor, here forth known as the "Hot Gates". In that narrow corridor, their numbers will mean nothing. Wave after wave of opposition will clash with your arguments, their losses will be great, their men will be demoralized, and they will have no choice but to abandon their campaign.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 2, 2012)

Go out guns blazin!

Spent my clinical time with the crazies today. Alright I'll be politically correct, psychiatric patients. Wasn't the most exciting day but I did learn some good stuff. I got lucky and all the nurses were already paired with nursing students so I hung around with the psychiatrist all day   I will say a couple of the nursing student were grumpy when they found out the lowly paramedic student was paired with the MD


----------



## AlphaButch (Feb 2, 2012)

Sent a cherry CCT medic on a transport that flight couldn't do due to weather.  Now I get to pace around and try not to have a coronary myself.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm waiting for the one day I get an overweight patient stuck there and we have to remove the toilet in order to get the patient out haha



Been there, done that.  Also had to cut a section of the exterior wall to get the patient out (different call).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 2, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Been there, done that.  Also had to cut a section of the exterior wall to get the patient out (different call).



We have a preplan for a certain patient if we are ever presented with an emergent situation. 

The FD has the exterior wall of her second story apartment pre-marked so as to make extrication faster....she's that big. Think like 5'x8' marking...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 2, 2012)

fast65 said:


> C. Lure them into a narrow corridor, here forth known as the "Hot Gates". In that narrow corridor, their numbers will mean nothing. Wave after wave of opposition will clash with your arguments, their losses will be great, their men will be demoralized, and they will have no choice but to abandon their campaign.



Hmmm...  good idea... probably will not work... but what the hell, why not...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 2, 2012)

NVRob said:


> We have a preplan for a certain patient if we are ever presented with an emergent situation.
> 
> The FD has the exterior wall of her second story apartment pre-marked so as to make extrication faster....she's that big. Think like 5'x8' marking...



We didn't have it pre-marked, but we had it pre-planned.  K-saws are a wonderful tool.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 2, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> We didn't have it pre-marked, but we had it pre-planned.  K-saws are a wonderful tool.



I've never had the privilege of playing with one unfortunately :sad:


----------



## Tigger (Feb 2, 2012)

Today I was able to walk mostly without a walker today, and was given a corset to wear by an orthopedist. My life is looking up I think. I think I am the first of my college friends to have to use these infernal contraptions, which can only be made better by the liberal application of valium and percocet.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 2, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Today I was able to walk mostly without a walker today, and was given a corset to wear by an orthopedist. My life is looking up I think. I think I am the first of my college friends to have to use these infernal contraptions, which can only be made better by the liberal application of valium and percocet.



Apparently I missed something but I'm glad you're up and around but sorry you were laid up to begin with.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 2, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Apparently I missed something but I'm glad you're up and around but sorry you were laid up to begin with.



No I think in my confused mental state I forgot to mention that I had hit a tree with my back skiing. No breaks or bleeds so I am just considering myself lucky at this point.

I appreciate the kind words as well!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 2, 2012)

Tigger said:


> No I think in my confused mental state I forgot to mention that I had hit a tree with my back skiing. No breaks or bleeds so I am just considering myself lucky at this point.
> 
> I appreciate the kind words as well!



I saw the photo in faces behind post the other day but didn't realize it was recent.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 3, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Today I was able to walk mostly without a walker today, and was given a corset to wear by an orthopedist. My life is looking up I think. I think I am the first of my college friends to have to use these infernal contraptions, which can only be made better by the liberal application of valium and percocet.



On the bright side, with your new corset you should be able to get some free drinks!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 3, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> On the bright side, with you new corset you should be able to get some free drinks!



Ooo and you'll fit right in at rocky horror picture show.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 3, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ooo and you'll fit right in at rocky horror picture show.



Why did I just have a Time Warp to my teenage years?


----------



## exodus (Feb 3, 2012)

I love that movie. /hidell


----------



## R99 (Feb 3, 2012)

Just watched Hostel, made my blood run cold, um ima try to sleep now?


----------



## AlphaButch (Feb 3, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Philosophical question for ya:
> 
> You are fighting a battle that is good and just, where victory will mean a better system and therefore allow the community and your co-workers to be safer.
> 
> ...



Move to where the fight is winnable, or there are at least more allies on my side. Short  of that, I go with option B.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 3, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Today I was able to walk mostly without a walker today, and was given a corset to wear by an orthopedist. My life is looking up I think. I think I am the first of my college friends to have to use these infernal contraptions, which can only be made better by the liberal application of valium and percocet.



One positive the corset should make you look skinny.^_^


But in serious mode now, I am glad you are alive and walking, many that have similiar accidents are not so fortunate.  Hope you a speedy recovery.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 3, 2012)

64 stories in full bunker gear... I'm gassed! x)


----------



## Tigger (Feb 3, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> On the bright side, with your new corset you should be able to get some free drinks!



Sadly it has delayed my departure to New Zealand, where I can actually acquire free drinks!


----------



## fast65 (Feb 3, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Hmmm...  good idea... probably will not work... but what the hell, why not...



It worked for the Spartans, as long as you have a six-pack, nothing is impossible


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 3, 2012)

fast65 said:


> It worked for the Spartans, as long as you have a six-pack, nothing is impossible



Guns blazing... reinforcements arrived (kinda)... still fighting the war, but battle won.

Like I say, I may have been home schooled but I was still unbeaten as Captain of the Debate Team.  :what:


----------



## medic417 (Feb 3, 2012)

After many Years of life... 
I am Reevaluating time... Working on a nothing... 
 Just here to have trouble... Ya'll take it way to lightly... Life is too long...


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> We have a preplan for a certain patient if we are ever presented with an emergent situation.
> 
> The FD has the exterior wall of her second story apartment pre-marked so as to make extrication faster....she's that big. Think like 5'x8' marking...



We really have no plan other than they are screwed. Thankfully the new power cots come equipped with a higher weight tolerance and extra long belts. The bariatric unit is down while we equip the new unit.


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm ready for Medic school to start. The excitement of being an EMT has worn off and I'm becoming rather bored at work.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 3, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> I'm ready for Medic school to start. The excitement of being an EMT has worn off and I'm becoming rather bored at work.



Just wait til you're bored as a medic. Its a whole new level of boring.


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 3, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Just wait til you're bored as a medic. Its a whole new level of boring.



With my luck my basic partner will get transfers all day and ill still be an ambulance driver. I can say that at least my partner is very willing to teach so I get to work on my assessment skills a lot.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 3, 2012)

medic417 said:


> After many Years of life...
> I am Reevaluating time... Working on a nothing...
> Just here to have trouble... Ya'll take it way to lightly... Life is too long...


----------



## medic417 (Feb 3, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


>



Why so serious?  Seems you need to apply your signature.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 3, 2012)

Who's familiar with California's  unemployment? If I quit because I am given a schedule that conflicts with school and am unable to change it, will I be able to collect?


----------



## Anjel (Feb 3, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Who's familiar with California's  unemployment? If I quit because I am given a schedule that conflicts with school and am unable to change it, will I be able to collect?



I am in the same exact boat as you. 

In Michigan its a negative.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 3, 2012)

I would say you quit so no money for you.


----------



## exodus (Feb 3, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Who's familiar with California's  unemployment? If I quit because I am given a schedule that conflicts with school and am unable to change it, will I be able to collect?



You have to be dismissed for reasons of "no fault of your own."


----------



## Anjel (Feb 3, 2012)

Went to stand this guy up today and sit him on the stretcher.

He didn't have a brief on. As soon as I went to lift explosive lower GI bleed goodness went all over the floor and my boot. 

Almost threw up right there lol


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 3, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Why so serious?  Seems you need to apply your signature.





Like I told someone last night: "Despite everything, I still care.  I can't completely turn that off...  Life would be so much easier if my 'I don't give a F***' attitude was real.  I have given up money for this.  I have skipped family events for this (including weddings and funerals).  I have spent days on end cold, wet, miserable, tired, hungry, and hurt for this.  I have spent 36 hours straight in front of computers and at meeting creating policy and organizing training.  I have taken college grade hits for this.  I have literally bled and cried for this."

But I did win the battle last night, outnumbered 8 to 1.  On the other hand, yes, sometime I need to take my sig seriously.  I am today.  Instead of the proposal for creation of a County Incident Management Team, I am focused 100% on about 10 hours of online school work and term papers... minus the open Facebook and EMTLife Windows where give me a break...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 3, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Who's familiar with California's  unemployment? If I quit because I am given a schedule that conflicts with school and am unable to change it, will I be able to collect?



Your employer has a right to dispute any claim.  If they fight a claim and can prove that you 1. Quit or 2. Were fired for just cause then no unemployment for you.  I have had to fight these claims several times as a Manager.  Oh, and going to school usually means no unemployment anyway; you have to be looking for full time work and the EDD assumes that if you are in school full time you can not take full time work (not a factual statement, but their belief).


----------



## cynikalkat (Feb 3, 2012)

*groan*



Anjel1030 said:


> Went to stand this guy up today and sit him on the stretcher.
> 
> He didn't have a brief on. As soon as I went to lift explosive lower GI bleed goodness went all over the floor and my boot.
> 
> Almost threw up right there lol



ugh!! Good job on not throwing up!

 I started out my shift (the other day) with a cirrhosis of liver and Hep C pt (mid 40s btw) who was on suction @ hospital who we transported back to SNF. Well, it took us an hour from getting him on the stretcher to actually leaving the hospital room b/c he kept retching up nasty G-tube-fed stuff and meds. I was very proud of myself for not throwing up even though I definitely almost did!


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 3, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Your employer has a right to dispute any claim.  If they fight a claim and can prove that you 1. Quit or 2. Were fired for just cause then no unemployment for you.  I have had to fight these claims several times as a Manager.  Oh, and going to school usually means no unemployment anyway; you have to be looking for full time work and the EDD assumes that if you are in school full time you can not take full time work (not a factual statement, but their belief).



Hm. I'm not in school full time, just two days a week, but since we're dropping to 24hr shifts only, that drops my availability down to Fri, Sat, Sun. And we can't work consecutive 24s, so that leaves it at either Saturday, or Friday and Sunday, and people with more seniority than me (due to me being PT) are bidding for those shifts.  

With the 10 hour shifts I was open Monday, Wednesday, Friday-Sunday. That's more than enough for full time employment. Eh... I'll give it a shot, won't hurt to try.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Drove over 200 miles around El Paso in two days with a buddy who collects rare bourbon. 57 liquor stores and every corner of this town and nothing to show for it but a sore butt. Apparently this is not a bourbon town.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 3, 2012)

Just finished watching season 1, episodes 13-15 of Lost.  Never watched it while the show was on TV, but we have been watching it at the firehouse for the last few shifts.  I am completely HOOKED!


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 3, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Just finished watching season 1, episodes 13-15 of Lost.  Never watched it while the show was on TV, but we have been watching it at the firehouse for the last few shifts.  I am completely HOOKED!



I stopped after the second or third season. It was just getting too bizarre to follow.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 3, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Hm. I'm not in school full time, just two days a week, but since we're dropping to 24hr shifts only, that drops my availability down to Fri, Sat, Sun. And we can't work consecutive 24s, so that leaves it at either Saturday, or Friday and Sunday, and people with more seniority than me (due to me being PT) are bidding for those shifts.
> 
> With the 10 hour shifts I was open Monday, Wednesday, Friday-Sunday. That's more than enough for full time employment. Eh... I'll give it a shot, won't hurt to try.



I can't speak for CA but I know in NV you need to have 24/7 availability. With that said, I may or may not know people who are in school while also collecting unemployment.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 3, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Just finished watching season 1, episodes 13-15 of Lost.  Never watched it while the show was on TV, but we have been watching it at the firehouse for the last few shifts.  I am completely HOOKED!


The last few seasons and how it was wrapped up was disappointing.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 3, 2012)

Words of the day today on the radio: "Medic 5, you've been cancelled." Drove code 3 freaking everywhere only to be cancelled multiple times.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I can't speak for CA but I know in NV you need to have 24/7 availability. With that said, I may or may not know people who are in school while also collecting unemployment.



A guy I work with is in school and collects. They just deduct the number of hours he works from his unemployment check.


----------



## R99 (Feb 3, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Sadly it has delayed my departure to New Zealand, where I can actually acquire free drinks!



Why are you coming here and where are you going?

Let me know if you're coming to Auckland


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 3, 2012)

Is it sad that I can say hydrochlorothiazide without issue, but stumble saying HCTZ?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 4, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> I stopped after the second or third season. It was just getting too bizarre to follow.



Plus one...  stooped after season 2.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 4, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Plus one...  stooped after season 2.



Do I count?  I stopped after season zero (never saw an episode).


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 4, 2012)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/46253840#46253840

Wow. Cuban woman claims to be 127. I regularly see 40 year olds in worse shape


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 4, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Do I count?  I stopped after season zero (never saw an episode).



Right there with you. I've heard it's a cool show but never actually watched it. 


A pt handed me a med list today...I love word games.

Lisinprolol and Metropril... I think gma took an extra dose of her oxycontin before she wrote her list down


----------



## R99 (Feb 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Right there with you. I've heard it's a cool show but never actually watched it.
> 
> 
> A pt handed me a med list today...I love word games.
> ...



I saw oxycontin as "oxytocin" and was like huh WTF?

Oh and I never got "Lost"; I'd have eaten the fat white guy or something 

One of our APs.is eating material should the world end while I happen to.be at.the ambulance station


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 4, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Do I count?  I stopped after season zero (never saw an episode).



"Do you count"???  I dunno... as a FF, isn't the better question "can you count?"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 4, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> "Do you count"???  I dunno... as a FF, isn't the better question "can you count?"



Hahahahaha :rofl:

Please excuse Mountain Res as he will be taking an unexpected break from EMTLife for reasons unknown hahaha


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> Hahahahaha :rofl:
> 
> Please excuse Mountain Res as he will be taking an unexpected break from EMTLife for reasons unknown hahaha



Never... ffemt loves me... although he denies the results of the paternity test, he knows truth.  ^_^

Oh, and so does Chimpie, or else why would he keep sending me those e-mails once a month telling how much EMTLife missed me?


----------



## Anjel (Feb 4, 2012)

Sitting in the parking lot of work.

Last shift today. I want so badly to just leave. Since they are keeping my last check for the money they paid to my school.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 4, 2012)

I just came up with a great name for a band.  "Jimi clary and the diabetes (pronounced die-a-beats)


----------



## medic417 (Feb 4, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Oh, and so does Chimpie, or else why would he keep sending me those e-mails once a month telling how much EMTLife missed me?



Don't feel special, I got those during my mandatory "vacation".h34r:


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 4, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> I just came up with a great name for a band.  "Jimi clary and the diabetes (pronounced die-a-beats)



I'm pretty sure he'd sue you for copyright infringement


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 4, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Don't feel special, I got those during my mandatory "vacation".h34r:



Were your letters adorned with glitter laden lipstick lip impressions?  I think not...


----------



## EMSLaw (Feb 4, 2012)

1000 posts.  Yay!


----------



## Tigger (Feb 4, 2012)

R99 said:


> Why are you coming here and where are you going?
> 
> Let me know if you're coming to Auckland



I'm coming to study at the University of Auckland until late June (or whenever classes end). I'm pretty stoked, and I'm definitely looking to meet up with someone involved with EMS down there.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 4, 2012)

3 hrs sleep in the last 36.  Tired and hungry.  Too tired to sleep and too tired to make something to eat...

Should sleep... long day tomorrow...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 5, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> 3 hrs sleep in the last 36.  Tired and hungry.  Too tired to sleep and too tired to make something to eat...
> 
> Should sleep... long day tomorrow...



I'm impressed my posts make way less sense after 36 hours of no sleep.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 5, 2012)

Why is 6 afraid of 7?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 5, 2012)

I must be good... or lucky... all my political combat seems to have made inroads.

In theory I could be appointed the chief of the SO Incident Management & Mapping Team in the near future.  Funding is coming through.  I have secured a significant amount of GIS software and hardware.  I have partnerships with the College's GIS program.  Mock drills are being planned.  If I can get caught up on sleep, work, and school this next week I might have the time to finish the final drafts of policy and procedure to officially get this in place.  

Then again... I have fought so many battles that I can hopeful but must be ready to fight on...


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Why is 6 afraid of 7?




Because 7, 8, 9.


----------



## R99 (Feb 5, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I'm coming to study at the University of Auckland until late June (or whenever classes end). I'm pretty stoked, and I'm definitely looking to meet up with someone involved with EMS down there.



What are you studying?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 5, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Because 7, 8, 9.



:rofl:

Alright...maybe not as funny as a hoped.

12 hours of back to back to back to back to back to back runs + a couple brews warps your sense of humor apparently.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 5, 2012)

CMT Crossroads has sucked me in with a Steven Tyler/Carrie Underwood duet...and I can't pull myself away to go to bed. This is tragic, especially since I work in the morning.


----------



## R99 (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't sleep bugger it


----------



## Sasha (Feb 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Why is 6 afraid of 7?


Because 7 has MRSA


----------



## Anjel (Feb 5, 2012)

They all have MRSA.


----------



## R99 (Feb 5, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> They all have MRSA.



Give them streptomyocin or a cycline antibiotic then 

I still.can't get.to sleep somebody.come hit me with a heavy object?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 5, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Because 7 has MRSA



:rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 5, 2012)

Just had to drop off supplies at a huge cheer leading event. The crew that is working the event is soo lucky. I begged dispatch if we could stay haha

And wow 4 full arrest calls just went down all at the same time all in different cities in our response area.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 5, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just had to drop off supplies at a huge cheer leading event. The crew that is working the event is soo lucky. I begged dispatch if we could stay haha
> 
> And wow 4 full arrest calls just went down all at the same time all in different cities in our response area.



Pedophile.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 5, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Pedophile.



Colleges have dancers an cheer teams too


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Pedophile.



There were alot of college aged girls there.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Pedophile.




18 y/os... 

Also, it could technically be ephebophilia (16-19y/os) which is arguably much less worse than wanting to get it on with a 5 year old since post-puberty children are sexually mature in the biological sense.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 5, 2012)

R99 said:


> What are you studying?



Err well presently I am taking two political science classes and an anatomy class with lab (I believe). I'm working towards a BA in political science at my current college in Colorado, but I want to take the prereqs for PA and nursing while I am at it.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 5, 2012)

Replied to an e-mail from a prospective employer. Proof-read twice. Sent the e-mail. Realized I said "pace" instead of "place" and left a word out in another sentence. FML


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 5, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Replied to an e-mail from a prospective employer. Proof-read twice. Sent the e-mail. Realized I said "pace" instead of "place" and left a word out in another sentence. FML



That's why I always have someone else put another set of eyes on anything that's "mission critical".


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> That's why I always have someone else put another set of eyes on anything that's "mission critical".



For those types of emails, I usually print out a hard copy and review it.  For some reason, it seems easier to spot mistakes on paper than on a screen.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 5, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> For those types of emails, I usually print out a hard copy and review it.  For some reason, it seems easier to spot mistakes on paper than on a screen.



I just use texting style to reply so they know I am current.h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Feb 5, 2012)

My tummy hurts bad.


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 5, 2012)

Went to my first gun show yesterday with an attractive girl that was carrying a bigger gun than me. She also bought a gun and I did not. Not only has she ruined gun shows for me, I may have to marry her now.


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 5, 2012)

Highly irritated with myself and my crews right now.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 5, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Went to my first gun show yesterday with an attractive girl that was carrying a bigger gun than me. She also bought a gun and I did not. Not only has she ruined gun shows for me, I may have to marry her now.



Sounds like the perfect plan.


----------



## exodus (Feb 5, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Highly irritated with myself and my crews right now.



What happened?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 5, 2012)

Watching the half time show right now...but I don't know why.  I can't stand Madonna (except for one song).

However, that freak bouncing off the tight rope made me cring. :wacko:


----------



## medic417 (Feb 5, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Watching the half time show right now...but I don't know why.  I can't stand Madonna (except for one song).
> 
> However, that freak bouncing off the tight rope made me cring. :wacko:



Obviously missing certain equipment or he wouldn't have been doing that.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 5, 2012)

I think dispatch has forgotten us or we pissed them off or both. Wee been posted in a random non critical post for about 8 hours now while everyone runs their asses off around us. 

I'm beginning to see why people hate system status.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sasha said:


> My tummy hurts bad.



I'm sorry. Hope you feel better.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 5, 2012)

Sasha said:


> My tummy hurts bad.



Wait! Hold on let me look it up in my field guide. Ok according to my field guide you're either pregnant or have an inflamed prostate. Uhhhh maybe I shouldn't have bought a hand written field guide off eBay.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Wee been posted in a random non critical post for about 8 hours now while everyone runs their asses off around us.



And this is bad why?

I mean, I like to run calls... But not running calls can be nice, too. 

But sitting an an ambulance on a street corner blows. No two ways about it. (he says, as he sits in his comfy recliner at the station, watching the super bowl)


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Wait! Hold on let me look it up in my field guide. Ok according to my field guide you're either pregnant or have an inflamed prostate. Uhhhh maybe I shouldn't have bought a hand written field guide off eBay.



Hey, Sasha, I'm trained in prostate exams... so I'm going to need you to bend over and...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> But sitting an an ambulance on a street corner blows. No two ways about it. (he says, as he sits in his comfy recliner at the station, watching the super bowl)



This is the key point. I could care less about calls if we were in a hard post.

I have some choice words for you and your recliner that would probably get the ban-stick swing swiftly and sharply at me 

My partner is the strong silent type too so it gets a bit weird in the can after so many hours of silence.

I did read Kelly Grayson's "Untold Stories" in it's entirety today though. Pretty good book, the last short story is a rough one to read.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 5, 2012)

Such nice individuals to put us in a central hard post an hour before our EOS. 

:wacko:

Oops sorry fuel on your way there. Oh your clear fuel? Continue to hard post. Wait I changed my mind parking lot pimp it again.

Can anyone tell I'm a little grumpy that I missed the superbowl today?


----------



## fast65 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nobody has been running calls here today...I'm so very bored. :/ Then again I'm just sitting on the couch at quarters watching Law and Order, so it could be worse.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 5, 2012)

I haven't been out on a call since 2 this afternoon. It's pretty quiet here,too. 

And Kelly's book is great. I'm gonna bring my copy to have him autograph at JEMS. Then I'm gonna buy him a beer.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 5, 2012)

Enough with the talk of couches and tvs already! Lol


----------



## Sasha (Feb 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Enough with the talk of couches and tvs already! Lol



I just bought a new tv yesterday. 

Supposed to be off at 9. We are still 20 minutes from our station.


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 5, 2012)

exodus said:


> What happened?



We've simply gotten lax in a couple of areas and it showed today


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 5, 2012)

Woohoo!!! Patriots lost!!!


----------



## Anjel (Feb 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> .
> 
> I did read Kelly Grayson's "Untold Stories" in it's entirety today though. Pretty good book, the last short story is a rough one to read.



Untold stories? 

Is it the same as enroute?


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Feb 5, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Wait! Hold on let me look it up in my field guide. Ok according to my field guide you're either pregnant or have an inflamed prostate. Uhhhh maybe I shouldn't have bought a hand written field guide off eBay.



Turn to page 312 in the special events section:

"During the Superbowl, tummy aches may be attributed to overeating of cheap high fat foods"

"Expect diarrhea and emesis to follow approximately 1-5 hours after the Superbowl"


----------



## fast65 (Feb 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Enough with the talk of couches and tvs already! Lol



Sorry...however I haven't run a call since 10 this morning...and I've been watching TV all day.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Woohoo!!! Patriots lost!!!




I like how the Giants cheated in the second to last play. "Let's put 12 men on the field and help the Patriots run down the clock!" Giants, 2012 Super Bowl Champions*


In all seriousness, defensive penalties in the last 2 minutes of each half should also give the offense the option of resetting the clock to the time at the end of the last unpenalized play.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 5, 2012)

Agreed on the clock bs, and they should be able to reset it. But that game was fully of shady/bs/missed calls. Really, I'm not at all a Giants fan, I just can't stand the Patriots  Overall it was a pretty good game though


----------



## Tigger (Feb 5, 2012)

Though watching the Pat's lose in the Super Bowl again hurts a lot (a lot, a lot), I think the recovery on this one will be better than 2008. There's no two ways about it, they just got outplayed.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 5, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Untold stories?
> 
> Is it the same as enroute?



Yes Ma'am. Idk where I got untold stories from.

Next on the list is Resecue 471.

Apparently I can read books pretty quickly, I need more suggestions. I used to love to read and now that I don't have Paramedic school reading every damn day I want to get back into it. Might end up with a Kindle h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Feb 5, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Though watching the Pat's lose in the Super Bowl again hurts a lot (a lot, a lot), I think the recovery on this one will be better than 2008. There's no two ways about it, they just got outplayed.



Tebow!


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Yes Ma'am. Idk where I got untold stories from.
> 
> Next on the list is Resecue 471.
> 
> Apparently I can read books pretty quickly, I need more suggestions. I used to love to read and now that I don't have Paramedic school reading every damn day I want to get back into it. Might end up with a Kindle h34r:




The Man Who Mistook His Wife For a Hat
http://www.amazon.com/Man-Who-Mistook-His-Wife/dp/0684853949

The House of God.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 5, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> The House of God.


One of the few things I have ever read that changed the way I though about medicine. Everyone should read it, regardless of their role or specialty.


----------



## R99 (Feb 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Next on the list is Resecue 471.



Thats actually a pretty good book same with.his other one, although a rather poor example of how to run an ambulance system 



NVRob said:


> Apparently I can read books pretty quickly



Good on you mate apparently here if you.can't make it through.a thousand page medical book you arent cut out to be an ambo


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2012)

R99 said:


> Thats actually a pretty good book same with.his other one, although a rather poor example of how to run an ambulance system
> 
> 
> 
> Good on you mate apparently here if you.can't make it through.a thousand page medical book you arent cut out to be an ambo



Have you ever tried reading Harrison's Internal Med?


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2012)

R99 said:


> Thats actually a pretty good book same with.his other one, although a rather poor example of how to run an ambulance system



Oh? What makes you say that?


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 6, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> The Man Who Mistook His Wife For a Hat
> http://www.amazon.com/Man-Who-Mistook-His-Wife/dp/0684853949



Yeah, NVRob, this is a good one. I've got a copy that I'm done with. I can send it to you if you'd like.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Yeah, NVRob, this is a good one. I've got a copy that I'm done with. I can send it to you if you'd like.



I might have to take you up on that one. No anthrax though! 

That could be a cool setup...A book trade type of thing.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> No anthrax though!








Curses! Foiled again!

In all seriousness, shoot me your address and I can have it off to you tomorrow


----------



## R99 (Feb 6, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Have you ever tried reading Harrison's Internal Med?



Yes, that is one of the books some of the degree students use along with others like Guyton, Rosen, Bates etc

Much (most) of what is in the great laborious volumes is far above what a paramedic needs to know, we get  degree people here who have an extreme level of book smarts about tissue and receptors and who want to  listen to heart sounds to see if its CHF or asthma and who think at 22 they are better than the rest who did vocational training but they can barely talk to a patient without embarrassing themselves and can't lift the stryker properly

The balance needs to move a little less toward books and a lot more towards practical or we need to stop letting people with no life experience and big egos in 



Jon said:


> Oh? What makes you say that?



Because in.both books he talks of low pay like so low its not legal to be paid that little here,   having to spend hours sitting in an ambulance on the street without a break, having to seek permission to use certain drugs or procedures and I was struck him saying some EMTs can only administer oxygen, such a person would not be allowed on an ambulance here

I know it was in the early to mid 1990s in Connecticut but has anything changed?


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 6, 2012)

And the whistles go whoo-whoooooo


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> And the whistles go whoo-whoooooo



The sirens go weee-wooo weee-wooo weee-wooo


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 6, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dRWgVo0FHE&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Bubrubb and li'l sis


----------



## R99 (Feb 6, 2012)

Why must people in the ten items or less lane pay with small coins? makes me want to injure them

Oh and pats vs giants? could you get any teams that suck worse to play each other? 

Never mind this thing in my pocket is making noise and must be obeyed ... and turning the knob on the controller makes the ambulance go woo woo, hi low hi low, woo woo


----------



## Anjel (Feb 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> The sirens go weee-wooo weee-wooo weee-wooo



except on one of the trucks we had it went. wee-wee-wee-wee-wee

SOOO ANNOYING.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ugh, I've never felt so terrible after a call as I did after that one...I :censored::censored::censored::censored:ed up.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 6, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Ugh, I've never felt so terrible after a call as I did after that one...I :censored::censored::censored::censored:ed up.



I'm sorry dear. If you need to talk I'm here for ya


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 6, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Ugh, I've never felt so terrible after a call as I did after that one...I :censored::censored::censored::censored:ed up.



 Just try to learn from it and use that new knowledge moving forward.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 6, 2012)

It was just such a simple diagnosis that I overlooked because I was so tunnel visioned


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2012)

I think the EMS gods heard my *****ing yesterday...back to back runs and still going


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2012)

fast65 said:


> It was just such a simple diagnosis that I overlooked because I was so tunnel visioned



Don't sweat it bud. It happens to everyone.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> except on one of the trucks we had it went. wee-wee-wee-wee-wee
> 
> SOOO ANNOYING.



Don't forget the wo-wo -wo -wo- wooooooooo

And the deeee-doooo-deeee-doooo


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 6, 2012)

Dear fire fighter first responders in my service area:



It's "sat" as in 'saturation', not "stat" as in 'now'.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 6, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Dear fire fighter first responders in my service area:
> 
> 
> 
> It's "sat" as in 'saturation', not "stat" as in 'now'.



Agreed x1000!! This makes me want to choke you >=[ However, I've heard it just as often from non-firefighters, too.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 6, 2012)

We get a patient who needs to have 10ml of normal saline infused every minute. We have a 2 hour transport time. My partner looks at me dumbfounded. I guess not every EMT class teaches how to calculate drip rates, which is extremely easy to do..


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 6, 2012)

My EMT class didn't cover drip rates either. On the other hand why 10 mL/hr? Thats not that much to begin with.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 6, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> My EMT class didn't cover drip rates either. On the other hand why 10 mL/hr? Thats not that much to begin with.



We went over drip rates and had a couple questions on our tests with drip rates. 

Patient with cancer in his "boys". Hasn't been drinking water for a couple of days do they have had him being infused at 10ml per minute for a couple days. Nurse doesn't want to stop the infusion.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 6, 2012)

Save the pebbles?

I'm almost tempted to say 10 ml/hr can be achieved with a fast TKO rate.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 6, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Save the pebbles?
> 
> I'm almost tempted to say 10 ml/hr can be achieved with a fast TKO rate.



10 ml/minute. So 600ml/hr


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 6, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> My EMT class didn't cover drip rates either. On the other hand why 10 mL/hr? Thats not that much to begin with.



Ummm...it was actually 10mL/min = 600mL/hr.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 6, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Save the pebbles?
> 
> I'm almost tempted to say 10 ml/hr can be achieved with a fast TKO rate.



Where do you get hour from?  It's 10cc/min, 600 an hour.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 6, 2012)

That makes a difference. 

/blames smart phone


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 6, 2012)

Psh, drip rates are silly.  Want to know how I do 600cc/hr?


Bolus 600cc as fast as I can, then clamp it shut.  Ta-da, no worrying about fluid-overload!


----------



## MMiz (Feb 6, 2012)

Walked to a conference today to avoid the car ride with my colleagues.  Someone walked off with my coat at the conference.  The walk home sucked.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 6, 2012)

firefite said:


> We get a patient who needs to have 10ml of normal saline infused every minute. We have a 2 hour transport time. My partner looks at me dumbfounded. I guess not every EMT class teaches how to calculate drip rates, which is extremely easy to do..


I don't think I've ever heard of drip rates being taught in any basic class before. In CA of all place too:rofl:.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 6, 2012)

MMiz said:


> Walked to a conference today to avoid the car ride with my colleagues.  Someone walked off with my coat at the conference.  The walk home sucked.



Sorry but it looked better on me.






Is it possible your colleagues that you ditched stole it in hopes you would ride with them?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 6, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I don't think I've ever heard of drip rates being taught in any basic class before. In CA of all place too:rofl:.



Haha. Well now you have.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 6, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I don't think I've ever heard of drip rates being taught in any basic class before. In CA of all place too:rofl:.



It was taught in my original basic class in Iowa 10 years ago.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 6, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> It was taught in my original basic class in Iowa 10 years ago.



Ditto...  11 years ago... in California of all places...  

Basic math...


----------



## kymedic25 (Feb 6, 2012)

Basic Math and an IV pump.....DONE!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 6, 2012)

...but I'm not sure how O+ compares...


----------



## Anjel (Feb 6, 2012)

So glad they explained what pulmonary meant lol

Looks like me and Adam are using the same book.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 6, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Ditto...  11 years ago... in California of all places...
> 
> Basic math...



I learned it this year and my Colorado IV class, it is certainly not difficult. But given that most EMTs aren't really supposed to associate with IVs, I was just surprised to see it in the curriculum. If you can't hang them, do you _need_ to know how to calculate drip rates?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 6, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I learned it this year and my Colorado IV class, it is certainly not difficult. But given that most EMTs aren't really supposed to associate with IVs, I was just surprised to see it in the curriculum. If you can't hang them, do you _need_ to know how to calculate drip rates?



Certain states allowed basics to monitor pre-existing IV's, and to D/C them when necessary.  While not an everyday skill, it is something that could come into play in an MCI.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> So glad they explained what pulmonary meant lol
> 
> Looks like me and Adam are using the same book.



Should we feel really smart or really disappointed?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Should we feel really smart or really disappointed?



Meh. My medic text isn't exactly written at a difficult comprehension level either.

One thing I have noticed around here is the docs do tend to have a decent amount of respect for our paramedics, even if our literature is written at the HS level


----------



## Anjel (Feb 6, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Should we feel really smart or really disappointed?



Lets go with really smart lol


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 6, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Certain states allowed basics to monitor pre-existing IV's, and to D/C them when necessary.  While not an everyday skill, it is something that could come into play in an MCI.



San Diego protocols allow this, on the IFT side its actually not uncommon here.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Feb 6, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> It was taught in my original basic class in Iowa 10 years ago.




Ffemt8978 I didnt know you were once a hawkeye! From where about?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 6, 2012)

Sewer City area.  I'm from South Dakota, but took my EMT class in Iowa.  Grew up in Iowa, though, but am not a Hawkeye.  Go Cyclones!!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Psh, drip rates are silly.  Want to know how I do 600cc/hr?
> 
> 
> Bolus 600cc as fast as I can, then clamp it shut.  Ta-da, no worrying about fluid-overload!



I like your style sir. :rofl:


----------



## BandageBrigade (Feb 6, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Sewer City area.  I'm from South Dakota, but took my EMT class in Iowa.  Grew up in Iowa, though, but am not a Hawkeye.  Go Cyclones!!!!



I could make a clones comment, but the ban stick would have to get waved ;-p. Nah all my family went the state, I was the traitor and became a hawkeye going to the u.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 6, 2012)

So did anyone else think the Super Bowl commercials were kinda lame this year?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 6, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> So did anyone else think the Super Bowl commercials were kinda lame this year?



Haven't checked them out on hulu yet but I'm hearing that a lot.


----------



## R99 (Feb 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> So glad they explained what pulmonary meant lol
> 
> Looks like me and Adam are using the same book.



yup thats the bledsoe book I think we use it here


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 7, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> So did anyone else think the Super Bowl commercials were kinda lame this year?



Couldn't tell ya. I spent all day yesterday staring at the same parking lot for like 8 hours while being teased by the sports bar in that parking lot. 

We didn't feel it would have been appropriate for us to hang out in a bar in uniform on shift to watch the game. Used to happen all the time apparently but times are changin.

Edit: Just found out they are adding two new hard posts and another shift line in the near future to cover the outlying areas in our county. One of which is where I sat yesterday...to bad the post wasn't there yet <_<


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 7, 2012)

I can't wait till I grow up and can present at a conference. Not because I want to teach people, but because I want to come up with some cool names. I'm tempted to make the trek down to San Diego tomorrow for the AAEM conference, and I love some of the session names. 

"When You Just Can’t Get it Up: Unresponsive Hypotension"

"Pediatric Diarrhea, Hematochezia and Constipation: Crap You Need to Know"

"GC, Chlamydia and Trichomonas… Oh My!"


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Couldn't tell ya. I spent all day yesterday staring at the same parking lot for like 8 hours while being teased by the sports bar in that parking lot.
> 
> We didn't feel it would have been appropriate for us to hang out in a bar in uniform on shift to watch the game. Used to happen all the time apparently but times are changin.
> 
> Edit: Just found out they are adding two new hard posts and another shift line in the near future to cover the outlying areas in our county. One of which is where I sat yesterday...to bad the post wasn't there yet <_<



That's why the patches on my jacket are attached with Velcro.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> That's why the patches on my jacket are attached with Velcro.



Why am I not surprised?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 7, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Why am I not surprised?



Oh sure I come up with a loop hole in the whole "presenting a professional appearance at all times while in uniform" clause and everybody looks at me funny.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Oh sure I come up with a loop hole in the whole "presenting a professional appearance at all times while in uniform" clause and everybody looks at me funny.



Yeah, that's the reason people look at you funny :wacko:


----------



## medic417 (Feb 7, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> So did anyone else think the Super Bowl commercials were kinda lame this year?



I can only think of 3 that even made me smile.  The rest I should have skipped.  Companies wasted lots of money this year.


----------



## cynikalkat (Feb 7, 2012)

*the big game*

We were so dead on Sunday we had about 15 people in the station for most of the day and someone decided riding a box down the stairs would be fun. It _was _funny as all hell, despite his skinned legs b/c, of course, the box broke halfway down. There's nothing like laughter at someone else's expense. 

Then my partner & I got excommunicated to Falmouth (the other, smaller, less staffed shop) @1800 and had a run, but whatever. We blared the game in the truck and made it back to see the last quarter of failure. We were all devastated Mass*****.

I'm sure the gods of EMS will smite us today and we'll be slammed, as we were dead the last 2. My partner & I were on for a 12 yesterday and only left the shop to get some food.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 7, 2012)

cynikalkat said:


> There's nothing like laughter at someone else's expense.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q45x4EOEPI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anjel (Feb 7, 2012)

Just broke my nose


----------



## R99 (Feb 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Just broke my nose



Oh no I am really sorry to hear that and hope u r ok how did u manage to break it?


----------



## Anjel (Feb 7, 2012)

R99 said:


> Oh no I am really sorry to hear that and hope u r ok how did u manage to break it?



I locked myself out. So I was clinbing through the window and landed nose first against a chair.


----------



## R99 (Feb 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I locked myself out. So I was clinbing through the window and landed nose first against a chair.



We had one bloke who cut his arm trying to break into his house, catastrophic haemmorhage ensued looked like a bloody warzone (no pun intended lol)

Anyway enough of my stories, hope you feel better!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 7, 2012)

Delivering babies is nowhere near as difficult as I thought it would be...


----------



## Anjel (Feb 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Delivering babies is nowhere near as difficult as I thought it would be...



Speak for yourself lol 

Im sure it wasnt as easy for the mother.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2012)

What is it with all my patients these last 2 days wanting to show me their penis. Even the females are trying to show me their penis. Sorry I don't swing that way and I'm glad you are in limb restraints.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Delivering babies is nowhere near as difficult as I thought it would be...



LOL.  All you are is the catcher.  You are not even necessary woman have delivered on their own for centuries.  But always volunteer to catch as it's easier than the clean up.


----------



## R99 (Feb 7, 2012)

medic417 said:


> You are not even necessary .



I try telling people this but nobody listens and they keep coming back!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 7, 2012)

medic417 said:


> LOL.  All you are is the catcher.  You are not even necessary woman have delivered on their own for centuries.  But always volunteer to catch as it's easier than the clean up.



Policy on our service is you catch, you clean.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 7, 2012)

I can feel the crepitud in my nose is so gross.

and it's starting to turn purple *sobs*


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I can feel the crepitud in my nose is so gross.
> 
> and it's starting to turn purple *sobs*



I hope you had your BSI in place prior to palpation, young lady!


----------



## R99 (Feb 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I can feel the crepitud in my nose is so gross.
> 
> and it's starting to turn purple *sobs*



Dry those eyes and have some of my blueberry and lemon loaf, itll make you feel better, oh and panadol lots of panadol will help


----------



## Anjel (Feb 7, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> I hope you had your BSI in place prior to palpation, young lady!



Its wet and mine so i can touch it. And I feel it just wiggling it lol. 

I gave orientation tomorrow. Should be fun to explain. 

And that was supposed to say crepitus.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 7, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Why am I not surprised?



The best part of Velcro patches is staging dramatic "depatching ceremonies" just as the first ride ever student shows.


----------



## NJN (Feb 7, 2012)

Can somebody tell me why I decided to pick up the overnight when there is a full moon out?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay, I don't know who came up with the idea for a 3 unit class on sociology being offered in 5 weeks, but that was exhausting.  

Just submitted a term paper online worth 20% of the total grade, and based on the finished product, I think it is official:  I am either a genius or an idiot...  :blink:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 7, 2012)

medic417 said:


> LOL.  All you are is the catcher.  You are not even necessary woman have delivered on their own for centuries.  But always volunteer to catch as it's easier than the clean up.



Hahaha true. 

I'm gonna have to tear into an OB kit at work and see if we have the nifty little fluid catcher bags that keep everything so nice and clean in the L&D unit. My guess is no 


I'm glad my first delivery was in a controlled environment with an OB right behind me talking me through it.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Its wet and mine so i can touch it. .


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 7, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Okay, I don't know who came up with the idea for a 3 unit class on sociology being offered in 5 weeks, but that was exhausting.
> 
> Just submitted a term paper online worth 20% of the total grade, and based on the finished product, I think it is official:  I am either a genius or an idiot...  :blink:



From reading your posts I'm going to go with the former, chief.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> From reading your posts I'm going to go with the former, chief.



Okay... I am way tired... so two questions:

1. "The former" means the first one right?

2. The fact that I asked that first question in no way changes your answer to the first question, right?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 7, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Okay... I am way tired... so two questions:
> 
> 1. "The former" means the first one right?
> 
> 2. The fact that I asked that first question in no way changes your answer to the first question, right?



Yes to both.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 7, 2012)

It's embarrassing that the kids at this HS basketball game have more facial hair than me...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 7, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Okay... I am way tired... so two questions:
> 
> 1. "The former" means the first one right?
> 
> 2. The fact that I asked that first question in no way changes your answer to the first question, right?



Yea I retract my statement. :rofl:


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 7, 2012)

Am I the only person that's heard one of the HP Codemasters selling points was that it floated?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 7, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Am I the only person that's heard one of the HP Codemasters selling points was that it floated?



What's an HP Codemaster?

I'm guessing electronic since it's by HP but I'm too tired and lazy to look it up.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 7, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Yes to both.





NVRob said:


> Yea I retract my statement. :rofl:



 *Leave me alone... I'm tired *


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 8, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> *Leave me alone... I'm tired *



I kid I kid.

I feel your pain. 84 hours a week either in a clinical or an ambulance as an Intermediate for the last 8 weeks has made me mr. grumpy. I do get thursday off though!!!!! woooohoooo


----------



## cynikalkat (Feb 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Just broke my nose




oh dang. Sucks that you had to do that. :sad:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I kid I kid.
> 
> I feel your pain. 84 hours a week either in a clinical or an ambulance as an Intermediate for the last 8 weeks has made me mr. grumpy. I do get thursday off though!!!!! woooohoooo



In November I made plans for this semester to be as easy as possible to accommodate work, snow, shorter days, longer commutes, and the position of Chief for SAR I was planning on taking.  Only 12.5 units; all short-term and night classes.

Then in December/January the weather never happened, commutes got short, work was at a minimum, and politics forced me to resign/decline all SAR Positions.  So I upped the units to 18.5 for the semester.

Then within the last 2 weeks the weather started to come, work increased, I am spending way too much time on the road, I played political hard-ball and now have a much larger SAR workload.  Oh... and I decided to stick with the 18.5 units since I am already signed up.  :wacko:

On the bright side, I am accustomed to no sleep now!!!  School/homework 3 days a week... work 4 days a week... SAR everywhere in between... sleep when I am dead.  <_<


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Re-certs, re-certs, re-certs. Seems like everything expires at the worst time, eh?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 8, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Re-certs, re-certs, re-certs. Seems like everything expires at the worst time, eh?



So it may be different but I know my paramedic instructors will write a letter for those of us who's cards expired during class and they satisfied the CE requirements for NV and NREMT.

Depending on when yours expires it'd be worth asking your instructor about rather than shelling out more cash.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> So it may be different but I know my paramedic instructors will write a letter for those of us who's cards expired during class and they satisfied the CE requirements for NV and NREMT.
> 
> Depending on when yours expires it'd be worth asking your instructor about rather than shelling out more cash.



Yeah, my instructor said he would for the county and NREMT.

But I also have to renew my CPR card, ME card, and ADL (the last two are CA specific) within the next two months. 

And that's on top of my Driver's License and car registration.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 8, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Yeah, my instructor said he would for the county and NREMT.
> 
> But I also have to renew my CPR card, ME card, and ADL (the last two are CA specific) within the next two months.
> 
> And that's on top of my Driver's License and car registration.



Gotcha. Yea...that sucks. How often do you have to renew your ADL and ME stuff?


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Gotcha. Yea...that sucks. How often do you have to renew your ADL and ME stuff?



Every two years. They go hand in hand, the Medical Examiner's card is basically just a slip from a doctor saying you passed a physical. Then you have to go to the DMV with that slip and re-take the ambulance driver license test.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 8, 2012)

It's hard realizing that one of the places I loved as a kid, and eventually worked for even though I never planned on working there, is gone. RIP Wild Rivers... RIP.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Feb 8, 2012)

fast65 said:


> It's embarrassing that the kids at this HS basketball game have more facial hair than me...



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I probably shouldn't be laughing, I was asked if I was still in middle school...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 8, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Every two years. They go hand in hand, the Medical Examiner's card is basically just a slip from a doctor saying you passed a physical. Then you have to go to the DMV with that slip and re-take the ambulance driver license test.



Has that changed in the last 18 months?  I thought ME was every 2 years and the ADL matched up with the CDL which is good for 5 years.  Used to be, but my ADL and ME were last needed in 2010; so I haven't paid attention.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 8, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Has that changed in the last 18 months?  I thought ME was every 2 years and the ADL matched up with the CDL which is good for 5 years.  Used to be, but my ADL and ME were last needed in 2010; so I haven't paid attention.



I was thinking the same thing. At my 2 year mark I had to renew my ME, but the ADL was still good. Of course then I moved shortly thereafter.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 8, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I was thinking the same thing. At my 2 year mark I had to renew my ME, but the ADL was still good. Of course then I moved shortly thereafter.



Yeah it's still the same way. Your ADL matches up with your CDL (should be on or around your birthday). And then your ME is every 2 years.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 8, 2012)

The two years is on the ADL is probably just coincidental for me, then. My CDL is up for renewal this year, and my ADL has the same date stamped on it, and it's only been two years. So... coinkidink. 

Do you need to do another livescan for the ADL renewal or is that just for the initial?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 8, 2012)

So now that I'm finally conscious after working Indy during the superbowl... thank god the giants won, otherwise the city would still be burning. We lucked out that they decided not to move us downtown the entire weekend and left us at our normal station. 

Friday we had about twice the runs we normally have, Saturday was absolutely dead run wise, and Sunday was about normal. We did have an insane number of stupid drivers, but other than that it wasn't bad. Now that most of the people are gone, gas prices are back down, and I can now venture out of the house.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 8, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Do you need to do another livescan for the ADL renewal or is that just for the initial?



Renew before it expires and no livescan.  At least, use to be that way...


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Feb 8, 2012)

I test next week to get on the road as a basic, been in the communications center for 5 years. Finally!! I am nervous, I am not that great at tests, especially practicals.  :unsure:


----------



## TbArbie (Feb 8, 2012)

So its official! I am a MASS EMT!!! PASSEDDDD YESTERDAY YAY! thanks to all of you that gave advice!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 8, 2012)

TbArbie said:


> So its official! I am a MASS EMT!!! PASSEDDDD YESTERDAY YAY! thanks to all of you that gave advice!



congrats


----------



## R99 (Feb 8, 2012)

I know this probably makes me sound bad but somebody who is sick does not generally walk out to the ambulance before we've even parked and then have totally normal observations then decline transport, so can I beat them with the oxygen tank for being stupid?

Oh and somebody hit my car in the parking lot, look if I can reverse a large vehicle using only the mirrors you should be.able to maneuver your tiny little nana car without hitting mine mmmmk 

now im going to sleep, my offsider can stay up if he likes but not me, maybe I can get back to that dream I was having about a cat and a hypertonic  saline drink before I was rudely awakened .... 

Night!


----------



## exodus (Feb 8, 2012)

R99 said:


> I know this probably makes me sound bad but somebody who is sick does not generally walk out to the ambulance before we've even parked and then have totally normal observations then decline transport, so can I beat them with the oxygen tank for being stupid?
> 
> Oh and somebody hit my car in the parking lot, look if I can reverse a large vehicle using only the mirrors you should be.able to maneuver your tiny little nana car without hitting mine mmmmk
> 
> ...



HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHA. I'm so going to use that!


----------



## TbArbie (Feb 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> congrats



Thank u hun!


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 8, 2012)

So, I have to wonder...


If the insurance mandate holds true, and come 2014 where most of our patients will have some form of payable insurance... as opposed to just 1/3 of patients paying now...


Will I see a 2-3x increase in salary?  h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 8, 2012)

Linuss said:


> So, I have to wonder...
> 
> 
> If the insurance mandate holds true, and come 2014 where most of our patients will have some form of payable insurance... as opposed to just 1/3 of patients paying now...
> ...



Doesn't matter. Everyone knows the world is going to end this year.. :unsure:


----------



## Tigger (Feb 8, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Re-certs, re-certs, re-certs. Seems like everything expires at the worst time, eh?



Yes. I have to do all my CE in Colorado since I spend most of my time there but work in Massachusetts. I've sent in three semester college courses, a 5 hour conference, 20 hours of EMT-B skills testing, 2 hour cardiac arrest management course, and a 22 hour IV therapy class and I have received *7* hours of credit. And they won't even tell me what I need to do next, despite a call every day!


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 8, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Will I see a 2-3x increase in salary?  h34r:




Depends. Will insurance cover more than a fraction of a cost?
If everyone has insurance, than will they feel more entitled to ambulance transport? After all, they're already paying for insurance, why not use it?


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 8, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Depends. Will insurance cover more than a fraction of a cost?



Not if insurance companies keep doing their tactic of forcing agencies to contract with them for more "fair" pricing... or withholding funding altogether.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 8, 2012)

Reading some of the older threads where _everything _ended in a fight (these threads usually involved Rid and Vent, interestingly enough).  Now I am all worked up. h34r:

Hey, Mods... sure that you won't allow for deletion of posts?  'Cause some of my posts were idiotic and biased.  Then again, some were genius...


----------



## medic417 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Reading some of the older threads where _everything _ended in a fight (these threads usually involved Rid and Vent, interestingly enough).  Now I am all worked up. h34r:
> 
> Hey, Mods... sure that you won't allow for deletion of posts?  'Cause some of my posts were idiotic and biased.  Then again, some were genius...



I miss both of them.  We need them here and here now.  People have gotten soft with no one to call them out for idiotic posts.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 8, 2012)

medic417 said:


> I miss both of them.  We need them here and here now.  People have gotten soft with no one to call them out for idiotic posts.



Aww... I'll let you call me an idiot... :wub:


----------



## medic417 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Aww... I'll let you call me an idiot... :wub:



I'm not allowed to call you an idiot as my method always lead to involuntary vacation.  So sorry guess we're stuck with idiots idiotic posts not being called out.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 8, 2012)

First call of the day, 5 mins after we clock in is a full arrest, called DOA. This is probably going to be a long shift. Plus we are in overload warning. 

Except gotta love incentives to pick up shifts. Getting paid 24 hours of double time tomorrow for a 12 hour shift.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Had to call EMS for my second passenger OD on the aircraft in less than 2 months. I'll be the first to admit that the current flying experience is less than ideal but do these people really need to down an entire bottle of pills to get through a 45 minute flight?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 8, 2012)

I hate it when threads get locked before I can post...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Had to call EMS for my second passenger OD on the aircraft in less than 2 months. I'll be the first to admit that the current flying experience is less than ideal but do these people really need to down an entire bottle of pills to get through a 45 minute flight?



Maybe it's the crew on the plane, since that's the only thing the two passengers would have in common. :rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 8, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I hate it when threads get locked before I can post *again*...



Considering you were the first one that responded in that thread, I fixed that for ya.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 8, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Considering you were the first one that responded in that thread, I fixed that for ya.




I was trying to be helpful at that point in time.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 8, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I was trying to be helpful at that point in time.



I know and appreciate that you and several members tried to be helpful.  Unfortunately, it wasn't going to end that way so rather than give "involuntary vacations" as medic417 put it, I chose to close the thread.


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 8, 2012)

Multiple ICU to ICU trips so far. It's been a good day.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Interview as a basic, get offered a job as a sup. I am win.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 8, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Interview as a basic, get offered a job as a sup. I am win.



Ha thats pretty sweet. Good job.


----------



## cynikalkat (Feb 8, 2012)

TbArbie said:


> So its official! I am a MASS EMT!!! PASSEDDDD YESTERDAY YAY! thanks to all of you that gave advice!



congrats.welcome to the club.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 8, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Maybe it's the crew on the plane, since that's the only thing the two passengers would have in common. :rofl:



Actually just one crew member in common....hmm maybe it is me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 9, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Multiple ICU to ICU trips so far. It's been a good day.



I have a new found interest in pediatrics thanks to my PICU rotation today. I went in dreading it and came out of it not wanting to leave and looking forward to my next one. CICU next week. These ICU rotations are really interesting. Definitely something I want to pursue. Still not very interested in the RN route though.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I know and appreciate that you and several members tried to be helpful.  Unfortunately, it wasn't going to end that way so rather than give "involuntary vacations" as medic417 put it, I chose to close the thread.



So is that the new official title for ban?:rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 9, 2012)

1500-0300 tonight. Yay for night shift. So much better than days plus I'm working with the medic who I did all my rides with for my HS work experience program, the guy that got me into EMS so I'm happy aaaaaannnndddd I get the plush shift and get off at a semi decent hour.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm thinking about going home and taking a nap. I'm mentally exhausted.

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 9, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> I'm thinking about going home and taking a nap. I'm mentally exhausted.



I'm right there with you. At least I got to have a little R&R during my last couple of days off.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 9, 2012)

Santa Clara County in California is offering a free First Responder Operational Hazmat for those of you who are in California and want 16 hours CEs. I e-mailed them awhile ago and figured they were ignoring me, but just received an e-mail saying they RSVP'ed a slot for me to take the class, which made me pretty happy.

My company offers EVOC, but it seems to only be exclusive for people who work in San Francisco County. I wish I had EVOC training under my belt, which I would think would be standard everywhere.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Santa Clara County in California is offering a free First Responder Operational Hazmat for those of you who are in California and want 16 hours CEs. I e-mailed them awhile ago and figured they were ignoring me, but just received an e-mail saying they RSVP'ed a slot for me to take the class, which made me pretty happy.
> 
> My company offers EVOC, but it seems to only be exclusive for people who work in San Francisco County. I wish I had EVOC training under my belt, which I would think would be standard everywhere.



EVOC was a requirement during our company orientation for all of Riverside and San Bernardino counties.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 9, 2012)

wont get to drive at my new company for two months.

This will be fun.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ooh how I love the rumbler/growler on the ambulances. I'll get people that won't pull over, I switch from wail to yelp a couple of times and follow that with the airhorn. Then I'll end up using the rumbler/growler and they sure are quick to pull over.


----------



## MMiz (Feb 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> wont get to drive at my new company for two months.
> 
> This will be fun.


Really?

If anything I'd think they'd be less strict.

How is the new gig?  Are they still AED-less?


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> wont get to drive at my new company for two months.
> 
> This will be fun.



I turned down a job for that very reason


----------



## Anjel (Feb 9, 2012)

MMiz said:


> Really?
> 
> If anything I'd think they'd be less strict.
> 
> How is the new gig?  Are they still AED-less?



Ya I have to take a CEVO class. And wont get full driving privledges for 120days. 

Ill go from no driving, to no driving emergent or with a patient in the back, to no emergent, to full status.

And they don't have AEDs??? im not sure about all that lol im def gonna find out monday.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 9, 2012)

2000hrs...  I am dead...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> Ooh how I love the rumbler/growler on the ambulances. I'll get people that won't pull over, I switch from wail to yelp a couple of times and follow that with the airhorn. Then I'll end up using the rumbler/growler and they sure are quick to pull over.



What is this growler you all speak of?

Had a new hire Intermediate on the unit with me tonight for the shift I covered. I'm wondering if I was as awkward when I first started? I'm guessing I was. 

An I should be sleeping, My next shift starts in 7 hours but I'm not sleepy. We have a Basic student riding with us as well. I got all excited when I heard student then realized that he can't start IVs, probably wont know how to place 4/12 leads :glare: He's doing assessments all day haha.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> What is this growler you all speak of?



http://www.noiseoff.org/rumbler.php


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 10, 2012)

I just did some basic math and found out that I really make about the same as RNs with equilevent experience in my area 



The difference is their 36/hr week compared to my 48... and if they pick up just 2 extra shifts a month, the difference sky-rockets :glare:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 10, 2012)

Haayyyy!!! How is every one? =)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 10, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Haayyyy!!! How is every one? =)



The Zombies!!!!!   Run for the hills!!!!!!!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 10, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Haayyyy!!! How is every one? =)



L&S!!!  Waiting for you to show up... how is it, chief???


----------



## Maine iac (Feb 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> What is this growler you all speak of?




A growler is a glass container, typically 64oz, used to hold beer. You can find them at many breweries, some bars, and at the houses of many alcoholics.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 10, 2012)

Maine iac said:


> A growler is a glass container, typically 64oz, used to hold beer. You can find them at many breweries, some bars, and at the houses of many alcoholics.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 10, 2012)

My mom accidently gave two meds.with tylenol in them to my little 4yr old 38lb sister. Totaling  400mgs. 

Poor kid. HR is 152. And she is bouncing off the walls.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 10, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Haayyyy!!! How is every one? =)



Welcome back love.


----------



## R99 (Feb 10, 2012)

After being up for 4 days on a total of 16 hours sleep I think that 20 hour nap I took has reset my ability to function without my brain falling out my ears


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 10, 2012)

My intermediate student got way lucky today. Auto v bicycle with a huge lac all the way to the bone. Terrible for the guy, great for the student and a quick anatomy lesson. Got a guy who OD'd on suboxone. Guess he shot "16-24 mgs" Totally gorked GCS of 7, cold pale diaphoretic, sats in the 40s she got to give naloxone and he came around nicely. A couple suicidal ideation patients, an MVA and a solid cardiac case.

Glad she was an I student not a B like the schedule said.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> http://www.noiseoff.org/rumbler.php



I want one. I'd probably use it too much though. How loud is it in the cab?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 10, 2012)

Women always say that giving birth is way more painful than a guy getting kicked in the nuts. Here is proof that they are wrong. A year or so after giving birth a women will often say "It would be nice to have another kid." You never hear a guy say " I'd like to have another kick in the nuts."

Case closed.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I want one. I'd probably use it too much though. How loud is it in the cab?



I can feel the steering wheel vibrate when I turn it on. It vibrates pretty much the whole ambulance.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 10, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Women always say that giving birth is way more painful than a guy getting kicked in the nuts. Here is proof that they are wrong. A year or so after giving birth a women will often say "It would be nice to have another kid." You never hear a guy say " I'd like to have another kick in the nuts."
> 
> Case closed.



Stole it for my facebook status  Thanks dude haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Stole it for my facebook status  Thanks dude haha



I stole it for my Facebook status too :rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 10, 2012)

I stole it from another forum...wish I was that smart to figure it out first.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 11, 2012)

Finally, after 39 hours of being awake, I can finally get some sleep...good night all.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 11, 2012)

Night, fast65.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 11, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> My mom accidently gave two meds.with tylenol in them to my little 4yr old 38lb sister. Totaling  400mgs.
> 
> Poor kid. HR is 152. And she is bouncing off the walls.



Tylenol causes tachycardia and hyperactivity?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 11, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Haayyyy!!! How is every one? =)



Howdy  good to see you back.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 11, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Haayyyy!!! How is every one? =)








 ???


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 11, 2012)

2 guys are out hiking. One guy somehow gets a snake bite to his "boys". The other guy calls the hospital and asks what he has to do. The doctor tells him "you have to make a small cut and suck the venom out". The guy who got bit asks the guy on the phone "well what did the doctor say?". The guy on the phone responds with "the doctor says your screwed" :rofl:


----------



## R99 (Feb 11, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Tylenol causes tachycardia and hyperactivity?



Not to my knowledge,  such a large dose of paracetamol in a small child  could be considered overdose I can't find a reference for overdose in children but  you might want to.check into that, paracetamol overdose is nasty


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 11, 2012)

I just got confirmed for my anesthesiology rotation at Riverside County RMC... which means that altogether I have 8 months at Arrowhead in Colton or RCRMC next school year. I expect to see all of you Riverside people when I move out there.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 11, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I just got confirmed for my anesthesiology rotation at Riverside County RMC... which means that altogether I have 8 months at Arrowhead in Colton or RCRMC next school year. I expect to see all of you Riverside people when I move out there.



I hardly ever transport patients there due to it being 45 minutes or more away from our response area. Now if you were doing your time at Desert Regional MC then I would see you haha.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 11, 2012)

Tomorrow is my first day off in I don't know how long and it's Friday night. I'm so cool that I'm sitting at home watching the House marathon with my roommate and my old roommate. I can't even muster up the energy or the motivation to go out and party it up.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 11, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Women always say that giving birth is way more painful than a guy getting kicked in the nuts. Here is proof that they are wrong. A year or so after giving birth a women will often say "It would be nice to have another kid." You never hear a guy say " I'd like to have another kick in the nuts."
> 
> Case closed.



Yeah cause the only thing you get from having another kid is giving birth. After the birthing process they just throw the kid away


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 11, 2012)

It's my second day shift. This month I'm at the station farthest from my house, so that means up at 4:30 for a 6:30 shift change. I couldn't sleep last night, so I took 50mg of Benadryl and now I feel like a limp dishrag. I hope I can sneak a quick hour nap.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 11, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Yeah cause the only thing you get from having another kid is giving birth. After the birthing process they just throw the kid away




To be fair, I've heard that the action preceding full term birth by about 9 months is rather enjoyable.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning...


----------



## Sasha (Feb 11, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> To be fair, I've heard that the action preceding full term birth by about 9 months is rather enjoyable.



You've heard? 

Have you not experienced?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 11, 2012)

Sasha said:


> YAfter the birthing process they just throw the kid away



  Floridians...  And they call Californians barbaric...


----------



## medic417 (Feb 11, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed that everytime a new person gets grilled and proof requested another new poster magically appears to confirm what the other new person claims?


----------



## Anjel (Feb 11, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Tylenol causes tachycardia and hyperactivity?



For some reason in this kid it does. She has a hypersensitivity to it. 

But she has acid reflux really bad and cant handle ibprofen. 

Fever got up to 103 before we finally got it down with a cold bath.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 11, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that everytime a new person gets grilled and proof requested another new poster magically appears to confirm what the other new person claims?



It has not escaped my attention.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 11, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> It has not escaped my attention.



Figured you had.  It just amazes me that they think we will see another brand new person post and go hey the OP was right because no way a second new person would lie to us.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 11, 2012)

I must have missed this thread.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 11, 2012)

I just had the honor of transporting a 101 year old legitimate war hero.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 11, 2012)

Prolly a good thing, n7lxi


----------



## medic417 (Feb 11, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I must have missed this thread.



http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=28237

But it happens almost weekly.  New poster posts.  Experienced people ask for evidence or reference.  Sometimes same day sometimes a week or two later a new person joins and backs up OP's story.  I would hate to be a mod and deal with it so frequently.


----------



## fortsmithman (Feb 11, 2012)

Here are some words of wisdom
Buy low sell high
Who dares wins
Did I do that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 11, 2012)

It just started sleeting. Ugh. And I'm up for the next call. Double ugh.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 11, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> It just started sleeting. Ugh. And I'm up for the next call. Double ugh.



That's like a snow/ice/water mix right?


----------



## exodus (Feb 11, 2012)

Just had. 20 yo f try and escape. She slipped out of one and restraint and tried to release the other. Had my partner pull over and come back. She got her arm pulled behind her head for a bit. I really wish we had better restraints.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 11, 2012)

exodus said:


> Just had. 20 yo f try and escape. She slipped out of one and restraint and tried to release the other. Had my partner pull over and come back. She got her arm pulled behind her head for a bit. I really wish we had better restraints.



Don't forget triangle bandages make great soft restraints.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 11, 2012)

RIP Whitney Houston


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 11, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> RIP Whitney Houston



Saw that.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Feb 11, 2012)

exodus said:


> Just had. 20 yo f try and escape. She slipped out of one and restraint and tried to release the other. Had my partner pull over and come back. She got her arm pulled behind her head for a bit. I really wish we had better restraints.



Curious how you restrain your patients.  Best method for me is with legs crossed and one arm up by their head and the other next to their hip.  That way they can never get true leverage.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 11, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> RIP Whitney Houston



WHAT? Dang first I heard.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 11, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> WHAT? Dang first I heard.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-17001548


----------



## Bob67 (Feb 11, 2012)

We had our first trauma assessment class. Lets just say it is good we have 3 more months of practicals. :sad:


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 11, 2012)

Bob67 said:


> We had our first trauma assessment class. Lets just say it is good we have 3 more months of practicals. :sad:




EMT ground hogs...


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 11, 2012)

Corky said:


> Curious how you restrain your patients.  Best method for me is with legs crossed and one arm up by their head and the other next to their hip.  That way they can never get true leverage.




Restraining cross legged just sounds way too uncomfortable.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 11, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Restraining cross legged just sounds way too uncomfortable.



Yeah.  To bad we can't go back to the days of placing them between two stokes baskets.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 11, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Yeah.  To bad we can't go back to the days of placing them between two stokes baskets.




Well, I've seen sandwich boarding prohibited, but not casket restraints.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 11, 2012)

Corky said:


> Curious how you restrain your patients.  Best method for me is with legs crossed and one arm up by their head and the other next to their hip.  That way they can never get true leverage.



4 soft velcrow restraints. 1 on each ankle that extend their legs flat. 1 on each wrist placed down by the hips. Plus the normal gurney seatbelts.


----------



## exodus (Feb 12, 2012)

Firefite has it. This lady got her arm above her head for a while until she calmed down, then I put it  back at her side.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 12, 2012)

Productive day...  Lets see if the next few hours of unconsciousness will be as productive...


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 12, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> RIP Whitney Houston



Would it be inappropriate to call in a request to the radio station, "Cocaine" dedicated to Whitney?


----------



## Sasha (Feb 12, 2012)

WTF. HOW CAN YOU COME TO WORK WITH A BROKEN HAND AND NOT TELL ANYONE. NOW I HAVE TO DO ALL THE LIFTING. #%@?!*@%@&!*!:censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:&@-!&!)@*$*@-!*!*@:censored::censored::censored:%!%!$!$!$!$


----------



## Sasha (Feb 12, 2012)

Or not. I'm calling super. This is ridiculous.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 12, 2012)

Me thinks sahsa is a tad bit peeved.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 12, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Me thinks sahsa is a tad bit peeved.



A bit beyond peeved. It's inconsiderate and immature to do that to your partner. Then we were loading a stretcher into an airplane and her hand FAILED. She dropped her side.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 12, 2012)

Just bought flowers for delivery on V-day... damn expensive flora.


Atleast I got 20% off for using my American Express.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 12, 2012)

Pfft.. I once had a bariatric transport where one of the people sent to help lift had a sore back, but they failed to tell anyone before they reached the hospital, thus requiring a 4th unit to be sent to help.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 12, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Just bought flowers for delivery on V-day... damn expensive flora.
> 
> 
> Atleast I got 20% off for using my American Express.



Valentines schmalentines. Valentines day sucks and cherubs are fat.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleet and snow flurries outside. 

Winter is awesome.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 12, 2012)

And pic


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 12, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Sleet and snow flurries outside.
> 
> Winter is awesome.



73 degree weather with not a cloud in the sky. Winter is awesome.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 12, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Valentines schmalentines. Valentines day sucks and cherubs are fat.



Agreed, but social convention says I must pay for flowers... or pay with my life.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 12, 2012)

First shift at the new company tomorrow. 

Absolutely no FTO period so hopefully my partner doesnt hate me for making her drive for the next 2 months.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> 73 degree weather with not a cloud in the sky. Winter is awesome.




Hate!

57 degrees, partly cloudy, and it rained last night.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 12, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Hate!
> 
> 57 degrees, partly cloudy, and it rained last night.



We are posted by a hotel with the engine off and windows down. I hate cold weather. But I regret working here in the summer when temps get up to 120+.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> First shift at the new company tomorrow.
> 
> Absolutely no FTO period so hopefully my partner doesnt hate me for making her drive for the next 2 months.



No FTO period? Sounds a little sketchy.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 12, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> No FTO period? Sounds a little sketchy.



Yea. They put us with more experienced people, but still just me and her on a truck.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow. It took us over 3 hours to drive 20 miles due to this traffic. Who in their right mind would do construction on a Sunday in the middle of the day on the only freeway in town!


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> 73 degree weather with not a cloud in the sky. Winter is awesome.



Oh I wasnt complaining. Im loving the cold weather of late. 

But I gotta find the warmer sleeping bags for this coming weekend's camping trip.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 12, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Oh I wasnt complaining. Im loving the cold weather of late.



:glare:


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> Wow. It took us over 3 hours to drive 20 miles due to this traffic. Who in their right mind would do construction on a Sunday in the middle of the day on the only freeway in town!



Who in their right mind would willingly sit in traffic for 3 hours when they know there's construction, instead of taking surface roads?


:unsure:


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> First shift at the new company tomorrow.
> 
> Absolutely no FTO period so hopefully my partner doesnt hate me for making her drive for the next 2 months.



Have fun! Why would she have to drive for two months?


----------



## Jon (Feb 12, 2012)

medic417 said:


> ... I would hate to be a mod and deal with it so frequently.



Be careful what you wish for


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> Wow. It took us over 3 hours to drive 20 miles due to this traffic. Who in their right mind would do construction on a Sunday in the middle of the day on the only freeway in town!



Would you rather it be done during rush hour?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 12, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Who in their right mind would willingly sit in traffic for 3 hours when they know there's construction, instead of taking surface roads?
> 
> 
> :unsure:



No surface roads at all. And I mean zero


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 12, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Would you rather it be done during rush hour?



Normally they do it from 2100-0500


----------



## medic417 (Feb 12, 2012)

Jon said:


> Be careful what you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do know that there's a rule about not threatening other members?h34r:


----------



## Anjel (Feb 12, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Have fun! Why would she have to drive for two months?



I have to take cevo in a month, and no driving for 30days,.then like 30 or 60 more after that for full status.


----------



## exodus (Feb 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> Wow. It took us over 3 hours to drive 20 miles due to this traffic. Who in their right mind would do construction on a Sunday in the middle of the day on the only freeway in town!



Still doing it huh? They started last night, took me twice as long to get home, even at 0030.


----------



## exodus (Feb 12, 2012)

New puppy:


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 12, 2012)

exodus, my son would be in love!  What a cute little guy/gal!


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 12, 2012)

I think he's having a stroke, his tongue is going to one side.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 12, 2012)

exodus said:


> Still doing it huh? They started last night, took me twice as long to get home, even at 0030.



I'm not even gonna bother going home tonight. We had a late call and then it would take a normal 30min drive and turn it into a 4 hour drive. I would get like 2 hours of sleep before I have to wake up again. 

I'm either gonna crash in the ambulance or my truck.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 13, 2012)

medic417 said:


> You do know that there's a rule about not threatening other members?h34r:



It wasn't a threat...

It was either advice or a prediction. :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 13, 2012)

I need all ya'lls help for another EMS image project (something along the same line as this). What I need is a picture of an EMS crew bored out of their mind while posting in the ambulance. Preferably not the infamous (IIRC) AMR crew where one is sleeping on the gurney and the other has his feet hanging out the passenger window. If you want to manufacture one yourself and because semifamous, feel free to do so. This is the last image I need... 

Yes.. this is related to the current image meme floating around Facebook.


----------



## R99 (Feb 13, 2012)

How is it fair that when we lay down to sleep the demons in our mind rear their ugly head, can't they adopt a daytime schedule like the rest of us?

Speaking of daytime lets see if I get that yellow watch spot I applied


----------



## Jon (Feb 13, 2012)

anyone get Prehospital Emergency care?

Can you shoot me a PM? I'm trying to help a friend look for an article.


----------



## R99 (Feb 13, 2012)

Jon said:


> anyone get Prehospital Emergency care?
> 
> Can you shoot me a PM? I'm trying to help a friend look for an article.



There are a number of journals i get free online access to through the ambulance service I will check and see if I can help you out

Now can somebody hit me with a heavy object please, I really need to sleep?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 13, 2012)

Snow snow snow snow. Today is going to be interesting. Even staffed an extra unit.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 13, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I need all ya'lls help for another EMS image project (something along the same line as this). What I need is a picture of an EMS crew bored out of their mind while posting in the ambulance. Preferably not the infamous (IIRC) AMR crew where one is sleeping on the gurney and the other has his feet hanging out the passenger window. If you want to manufacture one yourself and because semifamous, feel free to do so. This is the last image I need...
> 
> Yes.. this is related to the current image meme floating around Facebook.



Oh THAT meme? Because you know there's not like fifty of them floating around facebook or anything.


----------



## R99 (Feb 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Snow snow snow snow. Today is going to be interesting. Even staffed an extra unit.



I forsee a large number of vehicle accidents


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 13, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Oh THAT meme? Because you know there's not like fifty of them floating around facebook or anything.


It's not -that- meme as I've already done that one, but it's somewhat similar.


----------



## Jon (Feb 13, 2012)

Did someone say EMS Memes?

http://medicmadness.com/tag/ems-memes/


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 13, 2012)

So today's spam mail from Ancestry.com is titled "Tricks for growing your family tree." 

Umm, if you need tricks to do that, do the world a favor and don't.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 13, 2012)

Yesterday a local news writer said "ambulance drivers" in his article.  I'm in the process of educating him.

His response was 'It was intended as the driver of the ambulance" to which I asked back "Do you call officers police 'car drivers', or firefighters 'fire truck drivers'?"


Oh snap, I burned him!  h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 13, 2012)

Do you call reporters "keyboard tappers"?


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 13, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Do you call reporters "keyboard tappers"?



You know what, I actually googled pejoratives to use, but thought I'd keep from angering him, as my full name is in the email and I didn't want him putting 2 and 2 together to find out who employs me then file a complaint 



But looking at all his previous articles, he's your typical journalist, going for the stories that sell, even if they mean nothing, he doesn't get the full thing right, or just looks at one side.  That's why I despise most journalists.



Oh oh, his response:

"I see your point. I do. But I cannot write a line like "protocal dictates the ambulance to divert" for the following reasons (just sharing the newspaper mindset)

1) It's passive voice, and I try to use active voice when writing
2) an ambulance doesn't divert. it's an inanimate object without a brain. Someone makes the object move and changes its direction"


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 13, 2012)

Finally found the picture I was looking for...


----------



## Sasha (Feb 13, 2012)

News flash. We are an ambulance not a effing uhaul.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 13, 2012)

Sasha said:


> News flash. We are an ambulance not a effing uhaul.




Ambulances, more "Shipping Wars" than "Uhaul."


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes!  Heartbreak Ridge is on!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 13, 2012)

A certain dispatcher is cruisin for a bruisin...stop being a dingle and dispatching units from hard posts on the other side of the city to low priority calls only to cancel them en route.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 13, 2012)

I Hate vanbulances


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 13, 2012)

5.5 earthquake north of Eureka, California.  Anyone feel it?


----------



## cynikalkat (Feb 13, 2012)

awesome! 



JPINFV said:


> Finally found the picture I was looking for...


----------



## medic417 (Feb 13, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> It wasn't a threat...
> 
> It was either advice or a prediction. :rofl:



Rules clearly state such rude behavior will not be tolerated.  Now don't make me send you on an involuntary vacation.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 13, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> 5.5 earthquake north of Eureka, California.  Anyone feel it?



5.6 according to my data.  20.4 miles deep.  286 miles away from me.  So... no..  but I am ready to respond if California falls into the ocean...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 13, 2012)

Andddddd the CAD goes down. One thing after another. Doesn't change anything for us, sucks for dispatch.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Feb 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Andddddd the CAD goes down. One thing after another. Doesn't change anything for us, sucks for dispatch.



Ours are either frozen on the main screen, or are just left off so we don't have to deal with a frozen main screen.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 13, 2012)

Cup of Joe said:


> Ours are either frozen on the main screen, or are just left off so we don't have to deal with a frozen main screen.



We don't have screens in the units it's all radio still  dispatch has all the CAD stuff so I have no idea how they do it but they didn't look happy when I was in there at EOS turning in paperwork.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 13, 2012)

18 year old College Students make me sad.  Just want to rip those rose colored glasses off their stupefied faces...


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> 18 year old College Students make me sad.  Just want to rip those rose colored glasses off their stupefied faces...



Thus why I hate being associated with my generation


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 13, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> 18 year old College Students make me sad.  Just want to rip those rose colored glasses off their stupefied faces...



Hey I wear colored glasses! Not rose colored though  More like neon blue, but not at work, I have "professional" glasses for that.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Hey I wear colored glasses! Not rose colored though  More like neon blue, but not at work, I have "professional" glasses for that.



And as you age, they change colors to this color.  It is a gradual transition, so you won't be able to pinpoint the start, but it is an undeniable change.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 13, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> And as you age, they change colors to this color.  It is a gradual transition, so you won't be able to pinpoint the start, but it is an undeniable change.




All you do is make me afraid of getting old h34r:

I kid I kid.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> All you do is make me afraid of getting old h34r:
> 
> I kid I kid.



http://www.gocomics.com/shoe/2011/07/23#mutable_649264


----------



## fast65 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well that was a relaxing weekend. Beer festival on Saturday and a wine tasting on Sunday...now back to the grindstone tomorrow.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 14, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Well that was a relaxing weekend. Beer festival on Saturday and a wine tasting on Sunday...now back to the grindstone tomorrow.



14 year olds aren't allowed to drink beer and wine..


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 14, 2012)

My roommate insists on watching "The Voice" every week. I'm going to start locking my door at night. 

Fast did you save some beer and wine for me!?


----------



## fast65 (Feb 14, 2012)

NVRob said:


> My roommate insists on watching "The Voice" every week. I'm going to start locking my door at night.
> 
> Fast did you save some beer and wine for me!?



Absolutely not, I drank all of it...I have a problem.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 14, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Absolutely not, I drank all of it...I have a problem.



Way to be a team player dude! :rofl:

I'm watching the NatGeo show about the Costa Concordia...if it truly went down as they or portraying it that captain needs to spend the rest of his life in prison.


----------



## exodus (Feb 14, 2012)

I have Heineken beer.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 14, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Way to be a team player dude! :rofl:
> 
> I'm watching the NatGeo show about the Costa Concordia...if it truly went down as they or portraying it that captain needs to spend the rest of his life in prison.



I'm just preventing alcoholism in the other members of my party.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 14, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I'm just preventing alcoholism in the other members of my party.



Good form sir.  I retract my statement of not being a team player.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 14, 2012)

sup fellas nice forum, nice to meet you and all that jazz


----------



## fast65 (Feb 14, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Good form sir.  I retract my statement of not being a team player.



You know me bud, I'm always thinking of the team.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 14, 2012)

fast65 said:


> You know me bud, I'm always thinking of the team.



What about the friendship between yourself and your liver?


----------



## fast65 (Feb 14, 2012)

firefite said:


> What about the friendship between yourself and your liver?



He's been a jerk lately, I don't know of we can still be friends.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 14, 2012)

Brainstorming like a mad man today. 

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 14, 2012)

fast65 said:


> firefite said:
> 
> 
> > What about the friendship between yourself and your liver?
> ...


----------



## Sasha (Feb 14, 2012)

Beach bound <3


----------



## Cup of Joe (Feb 14, 2012)

fast65 said:


> He's been a jerk lately, I don't know of we can still be friends.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 14, 2012)

Cup of Joe said:


>



Exactly why iHave an iPhone


----------



## Cup of Joe (Feb 14, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Exactly why iHave an iPhone



that and angry birds. :rofl:


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 14, 2012)

Always love standing in a line at the dmv that wraps around the building...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm getting paid today at work for nothing today. Clock in and supervisors said "your partner called off sick so you get the day off too and you still get paid". Sitting at home and still making money


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 14, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm getting paid today at work for nothing today. Clock in and supervisors said "your partner called off sick so you get the day off too and you still get paid". Sitting at home and still making money



I am also getting paid to sit.  Ain't it fun?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 14, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I am also getting paid to sit.  Ain't it fun?



Then I realize that being at home and being on the ambulance is pretty much the same. I can sleep, eat, watch TV, talk to people, and run errands if I'm home or on the ambulance.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 14, 2012)

firefite said:


> Then I realize that being at home and being on the ambulance is pretty much the same. I can sleep, eat, watch TV, talk to people, and run errands if I'm home or on the ambulance.



Well I am actually at work... but sitting and playing on ebay.  3 more hours and I go home with a pressure ulcer on my azz...  but getting paid to sit is fine by me...  makes up for the long days.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 14, 2012)

Cup of Joe said:


>




How about finding a pancreas?


----------



## Nerd13 (Feb 14, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm getting paid today at work for nothing today. Clock in and supervisors said "your partner called off sick so you get the day off too and you still get paid". Sitting at home and still making money



How does that work? I have to stay at work and use a rig to first respond until they find cover or my shift ends... Apparently I'm working at the wrong place... haha


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 14, 2012)

That's BS. If you're actually sick then they should want you to stay at home so you don't spread germs.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nerd13 said:


> How does that work? I have to stay at work and use a rig to first respond until they find cover or my shift ends... Apparently I'm working at the wrong place... haha



We can only respond to calls as a 2+ member team. Since my partner called out sick I am the only member of my unit. 

The company had us sign a sort of contract that says for full time employment status they have to give us 36 hours of work one week and 48 hours the next unless we want to be short on our paycheck. 

So instead of staying at our main station and doing nothing while getting paid I am at home running errands lol.


----------



## WickedGood (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm in my paramedic class and someone is asking what the difference is between a Heart attack and cardiac arrest.  He thinks they are the same.......


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 14, 2012)

WickedGood said:


> I'm in my paramedic class and someone is asking what the difference is between a Heart attack and cardiac arrest.  He thinks they are the same.......


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 14, 2012)

All right, who taught JPINFV how to use Photoshop?



Fess up and take your punishment.h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 14, 2012)

If you're talking about the '___ thinks we do' image, that's MS Paint. I'm OG like that.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 14, 2012)

How do I know that I'm going to hell?

One of the 4th years at my school just scored a rotation at the LA County Coroner and wants to know if it's too soon to buy stuff from the gift shop. I responded that it would be better to wait for the Whitney Houston/Michael Jackson combo pack.


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 14, 2012)

I despise the DRG system.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Family doesn't understand that I have to joke about the stuff at work to stay sane. Just got *****ed at for like 20 minutes for making a joke about the dude who jumped off the 805 yesterday (I didn't work him, just saw him getting bagged up while we were driving to post). afghfjshthsdty;ilstyfgsthghsdftgasrgh


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 15, 2012)

23 year old female 27 weeks pregnant came into the ER today during my clinical. 

GLF, alert and oriented, massive left sided deficits. Poor girl had a stroke  Hope she doesn't end up to debilitated. Luckily the baby was doing good per the OB, had quite a scare in the trauma room with no fetal heart tones on the doppler to begin with. Ultrasound and fetal heart monitor confirmed a very "live and kicking" fetus.

I feel bad for my work wife. She was the responding unit. It tore her up pretty good.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 15, 2012)

It's my first Valentines day when I'm actually in a relationship and I'm working...it was at this point that I came to two realizations. First, my partner is my pseudo-valentine; and two, my work partnership will probably last longer than my personal one. /depressing Valentines day post


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 15, 2012)

Got to see someone cardioverted today. My first time and the medics first time doing it. We were puckered up tight.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 15, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Got to see someone cardioverted today. My first time and the medics first time doing it. We were puckered up tight.



Fun!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 15, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Got to see someone cardioverted today. My first time and the medics first time doing it. We were puckered up tight.



That's awesome. The only electrical therapy I've ever given is pacing. Done it twice in two ER clinicals, still no defibs or cardioversions 

Side note: a couple of ER nurses today told me they are going to recommend me for a per diem tech spot at the Level 2 TC for when I finish school


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 15, 2012)

We had a call today because someone freaked out when a slightly demented patient tried to drive their car.  Again, slightly demented, but otherwise able to refuse care.  Just didn't know what city they were in (they were from out of state)

That callers reasoning?  The patient, who had never been to that facility before, had to call and ask for directions!  Plus, on the patients papers were doctors orders that stated the patient was not to drive.


I asked the reporting party if they wanted to use the hospital as a hotel and when they asked why I said because taking someone to the hospital that has no medical need nor want will be sent straight to the waiting room, where they will be free to walk away.  I then told them that a doctors orders are not legally binding, and that as long as the person legally has their license, they can drive.  That is the very reason why PD would not arrest the person, and why we would not transport.



Yes, I'll say that for a demented patient, driving possibly isn't the best thing, but just because you don't know where you're driving doesn't mean you suck at driving and are a danger to others.   We finally just had a local friend of the persons come pick them up to take them home.


Such a waste.


----------



## Joe (Feb 15, 2012)

How about the pt that has anxiety because Whitney houston died . Yup just ran that


----------



## R99 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sitting at mcdonalds at midnight discussing ketamine, next minute ... code 18 had to look on the MPDS card, headache


----------



## Bob67 (Feb 15, 2012)

We got a tour of the Chester County 911 center last night. Great way to break up the lecture on communication and documentation.


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 15, 2012)

R99 said:


> Sitting at mcdonalds at midnight discussing ketamine, next minute ... code 18 had to look on the MPDS card, headache



But it could be a possible stroke (sarcasm)


----------



## R99 (Feb 15, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> But it could be a possible stroke (sarcasm)



Im going to have stroke if my offsider doesnt develop a better taste in music; semisonic, deep purple, frank zappa and ub40 are all terrible

Why is this being discussed at 4 am anyway?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 15, 2012)

I was right... this is going to be a long week...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 15, 2012)

Is it twisted that I look at the day where I have to attend a 4 hour skills and procedures lecture in the morning that was asked for by my classmates as my day off? Its 1315 and I'm sitting on my couch, in basketball shorts and a t-shirt rather than an EMS or school uniform, contemplating what I want for lunch and if I want to drink a beer with lunch....

This is new territory to me...


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 15, 2012)

I've been sick for a week.  I had, I believe, a virus (symptoms identical to my kid who was sick a couple days before) that I got over 3 or 4 days ago.  Since then, I have continued to have a HA, productive cough, and total exhaustion, along with a few other symptoms.  I finally went to the doctor today since I'm not getting any better.

I left with prescriptions for an antibiotic, a steroid, and a diagnosis of "borderline pneumonia."  I am going to be getting a call on Friday to see how I am feeling.  If I'm not a lot better, she wants to add a second antibiotic to the mix.  I am guessing at that point, my diagnosis will change from "borderline" to just plain ole pneumonia.  

I am sick of feeling sick, and hope to finally be over this crap soon.


----------



## Joe (Feb 15, 2012)

Dang its going around. My partner and I both got sick on our day off within a hour of each other. Same symptoms and a 24 hr shift the next day where we got handled. Hate being sick.. according to web md our symptoms say we may have nearsightedness, or a brain aneurysm


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 15, 2012)

joe said:


> according to web md our symptoms say we may have nearsightedness, or a brain aneurysm



call 911!!!!!!*)$#*&)@#*$&!)@*#!@#!@!!!^!^@&@^$!&$!$!$!$!!!!!!#&$($!!!!!


Sorry your sick :/


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 15, 2012)

First date at the gun range. Yes please!!


----------



## Joe (Feb 15, 2012)

NVRob said:


> call 911!!!!!!*)$#*&)@#*$&!)@*#!@#!@!!!^!^@&@^$!&$!$!$!$!!!!!!#&$($!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry your sick :/



To do it right I must first pee on my self and wait till 3:47am to call, ama, thenll again in an hr


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 15, 2012)

It's was 57 degrees this afternoon. I was standing on my back deck, grilling steaks. How can this be bad? If this is global warming, I'm all for it.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 15, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> It's was 57 degrees this afternoon. I was standing on my back deck, grilling steaks. How can this be bad? If this is global warming, I'm all for it.



Snowed last night.  Mid 50's today.  Even the 8 inches at 6300' on Monday was 80% gone on Tuesday.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 15, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> First date at the gun range. Yes please!!



You better marry them!!!!


----------



## Tigger (Feb 15, 2012)

This post comes to EMTlife from lovely Auckland, New Zealand! As will all the subsequent ones for the next 4 months....

I'm quite excited, that is all.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 15, 2012)

Tigger said:


> This post comes to EMTlife from lovely Auckland, New Zealand! As will all the subsequent ones for the next 4 months....
> 
> I'm quite excited, that is all.



Very cool. Looking forward to hearing all about it. Do they really talk funny like on TV?


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 15, 2012)

Just logged on to my bank account to find 2 fraudulent charges from my debit card, one from NC the other from VA.

The odd thing?  Today is the 15th...one of the charges is for tomorrow, the 16th.

I called and told USAA that my time machine wasn't currently working so I don't know how I made a purchase tomorrow.





Oh well, USAA rocks and they fixed it.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 15, 2012)

Shameless is my new guilty pleasure...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 15, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Shameless is my new guilty pleasure...



Mine is "Trailer Park Boys". I actually laugh out loud.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 15, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Mine is "Trailer Park Boys". I actually laugh out loud.



But Julian what about the kitties!?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 15, 2012)

Best part, my girlfriend is from Nova Scotia. Haha.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 15, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Best part, my girlfriend is from Nova Scotia. Haha.



First read, I thought you posted, "Best part, my girlfriend is in the photo" :rofl::rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 15, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Best part, my girlfriend is from Nova Scotia. Haha.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlCBm_pEGEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSreZ-rmy7g[/YOUTUBE]

Just saw this :rofl:


----------



## Tigger (Feb 16, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Very cool. Looking forward to hearing all about it. Do they really talk funny like on TV?



It's the best accent I've ever heard and I've been hearing it for years with my grandfather's domestic partner being a kiwi.

It is also quite an expensive place to live, even compared to Massachusetts. 2 days of food at the grocery set me back over 50 bucks and alcohol is close to twice the prices we have. At least the NZ dollar is a little weaker...


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 16, 2012)

Just a heads up for those who might care,  USAFMedic45 is in the hospital with suspected appendicitis.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 16, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> Just a heads up for those who might care,  USAFMedic45 is in the hospital with suspected appendicitis.



Hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 16, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> Just a heads up for those who might care,  USAFMedic45 is in the hospital with suspected appendicitis.



Also hope all goes well


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 16, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> Just a heads up for those who might care,  USAFMedic45 is in the hospital with suspected appendicitis.



That's not good. Hope he gets better. I miss him around here owning the noobz :rofl:


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 16, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> You better marry them!!!!



Might just have to


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 16, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> Just a heads up for those who might care,  USAFMedic45 is in the hospital with suspected appendicitis.



I hope for a speedy recovery!


----------



## BandageBrigade (Feb 16, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> Just a heads up for those who might care,  USAFMedic45 is in the hospital with suspected appendicitis.







Don't let them take it! He may need it someday! That was my actual fear when mine was taken out at 16. In all seriousness, give him my best.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 16, 2012)

first interview tomorrow and i am nervous as heck. any advice or ideas on what i should study up on?


----------



## fast65 (Feb 16, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> Just a heads up for those who might care,  USAFMedic45 is in the hospital with suspected appendicitis.



And he still managed to wish me a happy birthday, what a guy. Hope everything turns out ok for him.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 16, 2012)

In honor of one of my classmates who just heard her first heart murmur in clinic tonight.


----------



## firetender (Feb 16, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> Just a heads up for those who might care, USAFMedic45 is in the hospital with suspected appendicitis.


 
Wishing him well!


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 16, 2012)

Never walk your patient to the ambulance as that's lazy.

However, there's often little reason not to assess the patient's gait because who wouldn't want a full assessment? It's funny how often the gait check starts here and ends at the ambulance.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 16, 2012)

He is in ultrasound right now, the docs changed their minds and now think it's his gallbladder. Surgery either tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 16, 2012)

Get well soon.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 16, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> He is in ultrasound right now, the docs changed their minds and now think it's his gallbladder. Surgery either tomorrow or Monday.



I hope it's today.  Might as well get it over with, right?

He's in our thoughts.


----------



## R99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Well its 3am

A crew thought it was a good idea calling for backup as this person in VT clearly needed "adenosine".  Oh how far medical knowledge wouldo go

The dispatcher thought it a good idea to ignore the caller saying her child had a sore throat  and type in the passing comment of "chest pain" so what does MPDS do? Send us lights and sirens  for "cardiac".  Oh how far some medical knowledge would go.

Somebody thinks its a good idea to let their 7 year old daughter up on the roof while they are fixing it, next minute your kid is GCS 3 with severe TBI needing RSI after falling onto concrete

A crew thinks its a good idea to call for backup despite the hospital being very close and there being no specific intervention this, patient requires.  Oh how far medical knowledge would go

Some people should not be allowed to think

Now its 3am and I'm tired so I'm going to sleep and nobody better disturb me or im going to get out the suxamethonium

Oh and I hope your friend gets better


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 16, 2012)

Nothing worse than rolling off a 24 late then having to run to class without a chance to shower


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 16, 2012)

A couple hours working on snowmobiles and restocking my medical gear for the weekend... and now sitting...  and sitting... and...  wait.... no..... still sitting...


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2012)

Bob67 said:


> We got a tour of the Chester County 911 center last night. Great way to break up the lecture on communication and documentation.



I hope you enjoyed it. It is a pretty 911 center. With some very special people. And behind door "026" off of the main dispatch floor is our ARES/RACES room.

Jon


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> First date at the gun range. Yes please!!



What'd ya shoot?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 16, 2012)

8 bags of heroin + SpO2 of 82 = 1mg of Narcan and an NPA. 

Street Drugs 0, Medic 1.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 16, 2012)

Just got put on a clear liquid diet, and I have never seen anyone so happy for jello. They were hoping to get him into surgery sometime today, but looks like it won't happen until tomorrow.


----------



## Bob67 (Feb 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday to 911. Create today in 1968.


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 16, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Just logged on to my bank account to find 2 fraudulent charges from my debit card, one from NC the other from VA.
> 
> The odd thing?  Today is the 15th...one of the charges is for tomorrow, the 16th.
> 
> ...



You caught those?

Crap...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 16, 2012)

Apparently getting shot 5 times isn't conducive to living. 

Idk if it was that or the nursing students CPR...  don't look at me, I was the drug man. In hospital codes are a total custerfluck


----------



## R99 (Feb 16, 2012)

What a nice day


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 16, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> Just a heads up for those who might care,  USAFMedic45 is in the hospital with suspected appendicitis.



Crap hope he makes a quick recovery. Don't worry he's too grumpy to stay down long. I'm sure he'll be up and telling the nurses how poorly they do their jobs in no time.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by katgrl2003
> Just a heads up for those who might care, USAFMedic45 is in the hospital with suspected appendicitis.



Hope all goes well ...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 16, 2012)

Jon said:


> What'd ya shoot?





n7lxi said:


> 8 bags of heroin + SpO2 of 82 = 1mg of Narcan and an NPA.
> 
> Street Drugs 0, Medic 1.



Am I the only one that read these two consecutive posts and thought n7lxi was answering jon?  :wacko:


----------



## WickedGood (Feb 16, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Am I the only one that read these two consecutive posts and thought n7lxi was answering jon?  :wacko:




LOL I did too!


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 16, 2012)

This is less than a mile from me....
http://www.mysuncoast.com/content/n...od-Ranch-standoff/qRbyV__uF06OTdo9gqg91A.cspx



> MANATEE COUNTY - Authorities are on the scene of a house in the Summerfield Place neighborhood where a man reportedly has threatened to kill himself and burn the house down.
> 
> The house is in the 11200 block of Parkside Place in Lakewood Ranch.
> 
> Authorities on the scene say they received a call from a woman in the home who said a man in the house had poured gasoline around the house and is threatening to kill himself.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 16, 2012)

Man is now in custody.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Feb 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Apparently getting shot 5 times isn't conducive to living.
> 
> Idk if it was that or the nursing students CPR...  don't look at me, I was the drug man. In hospital codes are a total custerfluck



Its a miracle anyone survives codes in a hospital. Even in the ER, they don't know how to run it without ignoring BLS entirely.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 16, 2012)

You heard it here first folks. According to a pharmacist I spoke with today  wal mart apparently is investigating putting In urgent care clinics. The clinic would be manned by para medics.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 16, 2012)

With my new insurance, urgent care copays are less than PCP copays. $10 vs $20

I love me some urgent cares.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 16, 2012)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Its a miracle anyone survives codes in a hospital. Even in the ER, they don't know how to run it without ignoring BLS entirely.


The handful of codes I've seen, as well as participated in, in the ED have gone really smooth.


----------



## cynikalkat (Feb 16, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Am I the only one that read these two consecutive posts and thought n7lxi was answering jon?  :wacko:



i did too


----------



## cynikalkat (Feb 16, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> you heard it here first folks. According to a pharmacist i spoke with today  wal mart apparently is investigating putting in urgent care clinics. The clinic would be manned by para medics.




what?!


----------



## Tigger (Feb 17, 2012)

R99 said:


> What a nice day



Indeed it is, though that massive thunder clap earlier scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm falling in love with critical care. 

The complexities of the patients is fascinating. It really requires some thought and I have learned so much from the docs, mid-level providers, RRTs and nurses in those units. It's driving home the fact that I want to pursue more education in science.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 17, 2012)

I finally have to start to get all my stuff to recert for EMT. I already have 45 hours of CE hours. I just looked online to see that we offer more then 300 hours of all online instructor based courses. Plus we also offer classroom classes that range from EMT Refresher to 12-lead interpretation. 

Looks like I'll never have an issue finding hours and not having to pay a dime for them


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 17, 2012)

firefite said:


> I finally have to start to get all my stuff to recert for EMT. I already have 45 hours of CE hours. I just looked online to see that we offer more then 300 hours of all online instructor based courses. Plus we also offer classroom classes that range from EMT Refresher to 12-lead interpretation.
> 
> Looks like I'll never have an issue finding hours and not having to pay a dime for them



Isn't working for an agency that is proactive about helping their employees wonderful? I see your free class and raise you my hourly wage for certs required by my agency for employment  well a couple of them, not all. 

They just implemented a new airway course to keep us sharp as well as gain CEUs. Scenario and lecture based plus in the near future availability for OR time to get tubes. Also we are able to schedule time in the cardiac cath lab to observe catheterizations, tough though, it can be hit or miss if you see anything.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 17, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Isn't working for an agency that is proactive about helping their employees wonderful? I see your free class and raise you my hourly wage for certs required by my agency for employment  well a couple of them, not all.



I'm honestly not sure if we get paid to do the mandatory classes but I will find out since I have to renew CPR in a couple of months. 

And yes it is so nice having all of that. Some of my friends are stressing about getting enough CE hours. I can get a max of 12 CE hours per day. So literally in 2 days I can have enough hours to recert for EMT.

Edit: Its also extremely bad that I am 19 and I don't understand any of the "text talk" except lol and lmao.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 17, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm honestly not sure if we get paid to do the mandatory classes but I will find out since I have to renew CPR in a couple of months.
> 
> And yes it is so nice having all of that. Some of my friends are stressing about getting enough CE hours. I can get a max of 12 CE hours per day. So literally in 2 days I can have enough hours to recert for EMT.



We don't get paid for CPR.

Unless something has changed we do get paid for ACLS, I'm 95% sure we do for PALS as well. ITLS and NRP I'm not sure but I'll find out in two years. Word has it we are going to switch to something else. PHTLS or another option. Also NRP to something called STABLE? *I believe* don't quote me on it.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 17, 2012)

firefite said:


> I finally have to start to get all my stuff to recert for EMT. I already have 45 hours of CE hours. I just looked online to see that we offer more then 300 hours of all online instructor based courses. Plus we also offer classroom classes that range from EMT Refresher to 12-lead interpretation.
> 
> Looks like I'll never have an issue finding hours and not having to pay a dime for them



I would do a lot for free online classes! We have free CE but you have to go in person and I spend to much time in the car as it is. Plus the prospect of a class immediately post shift isn't super. I did my refresher online, it was fine if a bit pricy.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 17, 2012)

firefite said:


> Edit: Its also extremely bad that I am 19 and I don't understand any of the "text talk" except lol and lmao.


OMG, I thought those were the only two.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 17, 2012)

Surgery today at 2. He is currently passed out asleep (and worrying the new nurse because his heart rate is low). He thanks everyone for the well wishes.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 17, 2012)

The penny cutting with shears as a "party trick" works in other countries too if anyone is curious. Ladies think they're getting a present or something.


Sent from my out of area communications device.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 17, 2012)

Yay, I'm an NREMT-P for another 773 days!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 17, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Yay, I'm an NREMT-P for another 773 days!



:beerchug:


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 17, 2012)

Sat in during one of the other instructor's classes last night for the basic class I teach at. It was painful to watch  So much wrong information given, or things pulled out of his butt after being asked questions. I interjected a few times, but my tongue was bleeding from having to bite it so hard h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 17, 2012)

It's like EPS day  I do not want to get old.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 17, 2012)

NVRob said:


> It's like EPS day  I do not want to get old.



Yeah, it sucks... Just ask bbg...


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 17, 2012)

Why I shouldn't get involved with EMS groups on Facebook.

Person: "Governor Cristie is bad for wanting to fly the US flag at half staff for a dead druggy singer and not real heros like FF, PD, and EMS."

Me: "You do realize that the Flag Code doesn't allow for the flag to be flown at half staff for FF, PD, or EMS as well?"

Person: "But that's only done at fire stations... and we died trying to save people."

Me: ...

Cognitive dissonance hurts my head.

Must. Not. Get. Drawn. Into. Discussion. With. "But but but WE'RE HEROES." Crowd.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Feb 17, 2012)

*re*

Sigh. So sick of hearing about this crack:censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:.

Here is the vigil she deserves........  please move on

http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/1329/vigil.jpg


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 18, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Yeah, it sucks... Just ask bbg...



I hate seeing it. Those calls and legit sucidal ideology/attempt calls are the ones that get me the most. 

Only thing you can do is do everything in your pawer to help them and get them the further help that they need. I don't understand how someone can abuse their grandfather/mother/mom/dad. I just can't grasp it. 


On another note, we got F'd in the A by dispatch today. 

A better note, I'm on the dedicate ski resort car tomorrow, sucks being up there but not being able to ride but still nice to have some time to study while on the clock and start on the book adamjh3 sent me


----------



## fast65 (Feb 18, 2012)

NVRob said:


> On another note, we got F'd in the A by dispatch today.
> 
> A better note, I'm on the dedicate ski resort car tomorrow, sucks being up there but not being able to ride but still nice to have some time to study while on the clock and start on the book adamjh3 sent me



On an even better note, I finally bought an STi...and it was the greatest decision ever.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 18, 2012)

fast65 said:


> On an even better note, I finally bought an STi...and it was the greatest decision ever.



Now we know what you spent your birthday money on.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 18, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Now we know what you spent your birthday money on.



Totally worth it


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2012)

I will not ask for any kind of discount for being an EMT. What I do instead is go to places right after work so I am still in my uniform which they see and I get a discount. 

Car insurance, phone bill, bank account, and now at the gym haha


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 18, 2012)

firefite said:


> I will not ask for any kind of discount for being an EMT. What I do instead is go to places right after work so I am still in my uniform which they see and I get a discount.
> 
> Car insurance, phone bill, bank account, and now at the gym haha



http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=16991

THIEF!!!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=16991
> 
> THIEF!!!!!



Haha. I don't really have a choice but to go in uniform. I get off at 1900 so everything is pretty much closing.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 18, 2012)

fast65 said:


> On an even better note, I finally bought an STi...and it was the greatest decision ever.



Congrats man! Now you must roadtrip to Reno give me a ride and you can do a ride along with me and not do code 3 LDTs all day long 



firefite said:


> I will not ask for any kind of discount for being an EMT. What I do instead is go to places right after work so I am still in my uniform which they see and I get a discount.
> 
> Car insurance, phone bill, bank account, and now at the gym haha



Wait car insurance and phone bill!? Teach me your ways.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Congrats man! Now you must roadtrip to Reno give me a ride and you can do a ride along with me and not do code 3 LDTs all day long
> 
> 
> 
> Wait car insurance and phone bill!? Teach me your ways.



Car insurance due to EVOC.

And phone I don't really know. Went in one day while on duty because my phone stopped working. Came out with a discount haha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 18, 2012)

firefite said:


> Car insurance due to EVOC.
> 
> And phone I don't really know. Went in one day while on duty because my phone stopped working. Came out with a discount haha



Weird. I will have to talk to my agent since I have EVOC through my agency. 

The phone store would never work on duty, we are too busy.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Weird. I will have to talk to my agent since I have EVOC through my agency.
> 
> The phone store would never work on duty, we are too busy.



We were coming back from a long distance transfer so we were out of service when we stopped.


----------



## Jon (Feb 18, 2012)

I get a 20% AT&T discount... that's about the only think I'm not ashamed to ask for... given that I use MY personal phone quite often, especially on the volunteer side.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Crap hope he makes a quick recovery. Don't worry he's too grumpy to stay down long. I'm sure he'll be up and telling the nurses how poorly they do their jobs in no time.



Actually the nurses have been saying how nice and polite he is. :huh:

Got out of surgery almost 12 hours ago, hopefully will get discharged later today.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 18, 2012)

Jon said:


> I get a 20% AT&T discount... that's about the only think I'm not ashamed to ask for... given that I use MY personal phone quite often, especially on the volunteer side.



What discount is that? Does it have a specific name? I use my AT&T phone at work all the time… I need to ask for a discount too.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 18, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Totally worth it



Hopefully you can afford the medication for your newly acquired sti


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 18, 2012)

fast65 said:


> On an even better note, I finally bought an STi...and it was the greatest decision ever.



Sexually transmitted infection?! Why would you spend your money on such a thing?!


----------



## Anjel (Feb 18, 2012)

Loving actually doing 911 calls as a basic. 

Exhausted since im teching all of them for now. 

Had a guy yesterday in vtach with a pulse. 210 monitor rate. A&Ox4 and only complaining of DIB. 

Couldnt get a line or the medics were gonna cardiovert. We were only 7 min from the ER. 

A lot better than being a kidney saver thats for sure.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 18, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Loving actually doing 911 calls as a basic.
> 
> Exhausted since im teching all of them for now.
> 
> ...



I'm so proud of you!  

How is medic school going? Hate life yet?


----------



## Sasha (Feb 18, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Sexually transmitted infection?! Why would you spend your money on such a thing?!



He didnt have the money for the clean hooker.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 18, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> Actually the nurses have been saying how nice and polite he is. :huh:
> 
> Got out of surgery almost 12 hours ago, hopefully will get discharged later today.



They must have him heavily sedated.  :rofl:

Tell to get up off his lazy butt and get well now.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 18, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I'm so proud of you!
> 
> How is medic school going? Hate life yet?



Thanks Sasha.

And Not quite yet. Got a 94% on my Anatomy final. Go me. Lol


----------



## cynikalkat (Feb 18, 2012)

firefite said:


> I will not ask for any kind of discount for being an EMT. What I do instead is go to places right after work so I am still in my uniform which they see and I get a discount.
> 
> Car insurance, phone bill, bank account, and now at the gym haha




good idea!


----------



## fast65 (Feb 18, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Sexually transmitted infection?! Why would you spend your money on such a thing?!



Well, I didn't have one and I felt left out  You really haven't lived until you have had at least one STi. 

And Rob, that's a very valid point...but you forgot to add "BS" in front of the "code 3 LDT".


----------



## Jon (Feb 18, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> What discount is that? Does it have a specific name? I use my AT&T phone at work all the time… I need to ask for a discount too.



If you've got a PA DOH Cert, they'll give you the PA state employee discount. It ends up being enough that you only pay plan price, not taxes and fees.


----------



## exodus (Feb 18, 2012)

STI?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 18, 2012)

exodus said:


> STI?


----------



## fast65 (Feb 18, 2012)

exodus said:


> STI?



STI


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GaoLU6zKaws[/YOUTUBE]

Still my favorite video of all time


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 19, 2012)

medic417 said:


> They must have him heavily sedated.  :rofl:
> 
> Tell to get up off his lazy butt and get well now.



:rofl:

My mom was so nice when she was on pain meds my siblings and I were kinda hoping she would get hooked.

In all seriousness I'm glad to hear he's out of surgery. I suspect he's not the type to lay around in a hospital for long. In fact you better check on him he may be signing his own discharged papers while you read this.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 19, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> What discount is that? Does it have a specific name? I use my AT&T phone at work all the time… I need to ask for a discount too.



Agreed. I'm not one to ask for discounts because I am in EMS but my iPhone bill is a bit ridiculous with unlimited texting since I get my pages for work on it and the data plan.



Anjel1030 said:


> Loving actually doing 911 calls as a basic.
> 
> Exhausted since im teching all of them for now.
> 
> ...



Did they end up cardioverting him? What was his pressure? Sorry but what is DIB :unsure:

That's awesome I'm glad you're enjoying it. 

I second Sasha's question, how is medic school?! And don't listen to her, despite popular belief you can have plenty of fun and not hate your life during school even if you work as well


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Sorry but what is DIB :unsure:



Difficulty In Breathing would be my guess.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 19, 2012)

10 days behind on project 366.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 19, 2012)

Tina Fey for President under the Lemon Party. Who's with me?


----------



## Tigger (Feb 19, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Tina Fey for President under the Lemon Party. Who's with me?



Strongly.

"We had him, Jack, and we lost him. So Kenneth and I had to spend the rest of the afternoon trying to think like Tracy. I ended up eating a swordfish dinner at a strip club and Kenneth grabbed a cop's gun and shot a blimp."


----------



## Anjel (Feb 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Did they end up cardioverting him? What was his pressure? Sorry but what is DIB :unsure:
> 
> That's awesome I'm glad you're enjoying it.
> 
> I second Sasha's question, how is medic school?! And don't listen to her, despite popular belief you can have plenty of fun and not hate your life during school even if you work as well



Yea its Difficulty in Breathing. The hospitals here dont want us using.SOB. 

His pressure was 78/58. And im not.sure what the ER did but our medics couldnt get a line, and we were too close to the ER for them to want to do an IO. The doctor was arguing that it was Afib and not Vtach. But there wasnt any p waves so idk. 

And school is great. Anatomy is over. I have a 92% in the class. Its only once a week so its nicely spread out.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm so hungry. 

And all I have in the house is cupcakes. 

24 of them to be exact.


----------



## R99 (Feb 19, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Yea its Difficulty in Breathing. The hospitals here dont want us using.SOB.
> 
> His pressure was 78/58. And im not.sure what the ER did but our medics couldnt get a line, and we were too close to the ER for them to want to do an IO. The doctor was arguing that it was Afib and not Vtach. But there wasnt any p waves so idk.
> 
> And school is great. Anatomy is over. I have a 92% in the class. Its only once a week so its nicely spread out.



Interesting that you must user DIB not SOB I have never heard of DIB but that doesn't mean its wrong

You can usually distinguish between AF and VT as VT is genetally regular wide and coupled but AF is narrow and irregular

A patient with VF is probably going to be more sick than somebody in AF as AF is generally well tolerated

Everybody here can cardiovert but only this year did we get any official sedation for cardioversion, its probably been done for years creatively but its not totally neceszary, if I cannot get a drip in you and youre that crook I'm going to zap you


----------



## Anjel (Feb 19, 2012)

Yea it wasn't irregular. The monitor said vtach. And just from what ive seen it looked like it. And there was some elevation. So like I said, I'm not sure what was going on.


----------



## R99 (Feb 19, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Yea it wasn't irregular. The monitor said vtach. And just from what ive seen it looked like it. And there was some elevation. So like I said, I'm not sure what was going on.



Hmm which monitor are you using that will interpret VT?


----------



## Anjel (Feb 19, 2012)

Phillips


----------



## R99 (Feb 19, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Phillips




I am sure Phillip wants his multi thousand dollar monitor back 

We have some here, never used,one and now were going back to LPs

There are a bunch of MRx information on our moodle ima go watch it, I'm curious now lol


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I'm so hungry.
> 
> And all I have in the house is cupcakes.
> 
> 24 of them to be exact.



So... what's the problem? h34r:


----------



## Cup of Joe (Feb 19, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I'm so hungry.
> 
> And all I have in the house is cupcakes.
> 
> 24 of them to be exact.



breakfast of champions...


----------



## Aprz (Feb 19, 2012)

I hate to post informational stuff. I was gonna send you a private message about heart rates and COX-2 inhibitors when you talked about the kid getting Tylenol, typed it up a couple of times, and decided not to send it. I rather spam. Anyone else does that before they send a message or post something?


Anjel1030 said:


> The doctor was arguing that it was Afib and not Vtach. But there wasnt any p waves so idk.


I think it's unlikely you'll see a p-wave in either rhythm. Atrial fibrillation has a bunch of parasystolic beats at the atrium creating a bunch of jagged lines in between the QRS complexes (classically a fast irregularly irregular rhythm, narrow complexes, no visible p-wave). Ventricular tachycardia ectopic beat starts at one of the ventricles, but I think it's possible to see retrograde p-waves after the QRS complexes (fast, wide QRS complexes). I'm pretty much reiterating what R99 said short of I don't think nobody caught what you said about the p-waves.

I imagine the two rhythms would be hard to mix up UNLESS the doctor was saying it's atrial fibrillation with an accessory pathway like with Wolff-Parkinson-White syndrome, which is commonly discussed (on the ACLS cards and booklets, they'll say "SVT with aberrancy" and/or "afib + WPW", here is an example picture - look to the right under irregular wide).

There are a couple of criteria to help favor one rhythm over the other e.g. if lead aVR is positive or there is an initial R-wave, more likely vtach (cause it's starting at the ventricles and going up towards the atriums), if the mean QRS vector goes towards no man land (around -90 degrees to -180 degrees, could be a wider range, not trying to give you exact numbers), likely vtach (same reasons as aVR explanation), if you can spot delta waves (curved R-wave), favors afib + WPW (suggests bundle of Kent's exist), SVT with aberrancy is usually much faster than vtach (not exact numbers HR >250 for afib with WPW vs. HR 120-250 for vtach... remember when they teach you in EMT school or in an EKG book SA/atria area 60-100 or 60-80, AV/junctional area 40-60, and ventricles 20-40, or something like that? Usually the higher up the ectopic beat is, the faster.... (in Dubin Dale's book, he teaches it at the beginning to help you at least guess what rhythm it is using rate alone), changing morphology suggest afib + WPW (changing between different pathways). These are things that should make you suspicious of which rhythm it is, but the general rule is "Treat wide fast rhythm as vtach until proven otherwise" like TomB always says on here and at his website ems12lead.com.

Per the ACLS standards I know and what you can see in that link I provided earlier, and they are probably the same as the new standards (pretty much they put emphasis on what to do when you achieve ROSC, removed atropine, emphasis on chest compressions, and changed to CAB for BLS), the treatment is similar. If the patient is hemodynamically unstable, cardioversion. If they are stable, consider sedation before cardioversion. Consider antiarrhythmics like amiodarone. For the SVT with aberrancy, drugs like adenonsine are contraindicated (don't want to make the accessory pathway e.g. bundle of Kent the dominant pathway).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 19, 2012)

R99 said:


> A patient with VF is probably going to be more sick than somebody in AF as AF is generally well tolerated



Umm...people in VF are dead...you know the whole lack of perfusion issue and all 

But people walk around in afib all day every day without problems 

Like aprz said delta waves in wpw could make distinguishing vs VT a bit more difficult. Why not do a 12-lead and find out which it is? Pt is "stable" and relatively asymptomatic so there's no reason to cardiovert him. Id play with my MRx and find out exactly what it is.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> In all seriousness I'm glad to hear he's out of surgery. I suspect he's not the type to lay around in a hospital for long. In fact you better check on him he may be signing his own discharged papers while you read this.



He threatened to sign out AMA when they put him back on a liquid diet after surgery, but I sneaked in a coke and he was happy again.

Actually, he is talking about making a Black Forest Torte cake for the nurses to show how much he appreciated them. See? If you don't give him any reason to yell at you, he can actually be somewhat tolerable.

One nurse in particular got a hug from him because all the other nurses said he wasn't allowed a shower, only a bed bath... she told him she would ignore the fact he took a shower (this was 6 hours after surgery). I think he would have kissed her if I wasn't in the room. Although, there was a very hot nursing student that said she would help with the bed bath, and I'm pretty sure he was about to accept when I told her no.

He was discharged 24 hours ago, and is doing pretty well. He's not in very much pain, but is still on Vicodin. He says hi to everyone and says thank you for all the well wishes.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 19, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> So... what's the problem? h34r:



The problem is there is only 22 cupcakes left now.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 19, 2012)

This friggin sucks!  gah.  


There goes my life.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad he's doing well, Kat


----------



## R99 (Feb 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Umm...people in VF are dead...you know the whole lack of perfusion issue and all



Typo, VT then


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Glad he's doing well, Kat



Same here.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2012)

Dynamite defrosting of a river...that is all

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f00_1329643857


----------



## Anjel (Feb 19, 2012)

Linuss said:


> This friggin sucks!  gah.
> 
> 
> There goes my life.



Huh?


----------



## Jon (Feb 19, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I hate to post informational stuff. I was gonna send you a private message about heart rates and COX-2 inhibitors when you talked about the kid getting Tylenol, typed it up a couple of times, and decided not to send it. I rather spam. Anyone else does that before they send a message or post something?



Oh Really?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 19, 2012)

Linuss said:


> This friggin sucks!  gah.
> 
> 
> There goes my life.



I refer to this kind of thing on FB as "vaguebooking". If you've got something to say, spit it out, man!


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 19, 2012)

Thing is, I can't.


Legal issues.


----------



## Jon (Feb 19, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Thing is, I can't.
> 
> 
> Legal issues.


but you want us all to know, anyway.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2012)

Jon said:


> but you want us all to know, anyway.



Well, if he's letting us know he won't be posting much because of it, I'm all for it.  That way I don't get blamed for banning him when I didn't do it.:glare:


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I didn't do it.:glare:



Took the words right out of my mouth...


----------



## Sasha (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a feeling we will see Linuss on the next episode of Americas Most Wanted, little red wagon and all.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I have a feeling we will see Linuss on the next episode of Americas Most Wanted, little red wagon and all.



Only after a special guest appearance on COPS.:rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, if you need bail money...


----------



## Sasha (Feb 19, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Well, if you need bail money...



Don't ask me! I am but a lowly, broke paramedic!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Don't ask me! I am but a lowly, broke paramedic!



Who only has 22 cupcakes to eat.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Who only has 22 cupcakes to eat.



Bail requires at least 24.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Bail requires at least 24.



But what's the conversion rate from cupcakes to bananas?:rofl:


----------



## Aprz (Feb 19, 2012)

For Jon, SPAM.  I wouldn't spam outside of this topic.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 19, 2012)

Tomorrow is gonna suck.  It will start with writing a letter of reprimand for an employee with an invalid EMT who worked as one today.  Then I have to have a sit down with an EMT who either A. Committed abandonment or B. Backboarded a patient who shouldn't have been.  Then comes 2 hours of paper work on all that, including incident reports and PCRs.  Then then day begins...

Oh, and I have a crap load of homework...


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 19, 2012)

Shift bid this week. And just in time......I need to go back to nights, I can't do this half day shif thing anymore


----------



## cynikalkat (Feb 19, 2012)

*mntn resq*

Wow Mountain I'm glad I'm not you. Good luck!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 19, 2012)

Today was ridiculous. 13 calls in 12 hours. Transported all but one. Only one of the transports was a BS call. The rest were all actual "good" calls. We had to go out of service to be restocked partway through the day. 

Watched V-tach with pulses go to pulseless. 
Me: "Hey VT on the monitor, ok he's still yelling get the pads out."
Partner: " Crap he stopped yelling. Start CPR."

Got ROSC

Bypassed the ER and went straight to the cath lab. We will see how it turns out tomorrow.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Today was ridiculous. 13 calls in 12 hours. Transported all but one. Only one of the transports was a BS call. The rest were all actual "good" calls. We had to go out of service to be restocked partway through the day.
> 
> Watched V-tach with pulses go to pulseless.
> Me: "Hey VT on the monitor, ok he's still yelling get the pads out."
> ...



Could be worse...
http://www.king5.com/news/People-reported-missing-in-Stevens-Pass-avalanche-139645233.html?c=n
You were working Ski Patrol today, right?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Could be worse...
> http://www.king5.com/news/People-reported-missing-in-Stevens-Pass-avalanche-139645233.html?c=n
> You were working Ski Patrol today, right?



That's awful.

Negative, no patrolling this year  Full time ALS 911 agency as an intermediate + full time medic school = no time ot even volunteer patrol.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That's awful.
> 
> Negative, no patrolling this year  Full time ALS 911 agency as an intermediate + full time medic school = no time ot even volunteer patrol.



Ahh...I was off by one day
http://emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=377030&postcount=23043


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 20, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Ahh...I was off by one day
> http://emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=377030&postcount=23043



Oh I see what you mean.

One day a week my partner and I are permanently posted at a resort to cut down on response times. Also they have a few ALS ski patrollers so we meet them at the base of the mountain quite a bit if they have given meds to restock them or assist if the poo hits the spinning blades.


----------



## ATrain (Feb 20, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Shift bid this week. And just in time......I need to go back to nights, I can't do this half day shif thing anymore



Just caught a few of your posts, but I'm pretty sure I know where you work, and I've definitely been in your shoes.  If you're REAL lucky, you might be forced to flip your sleep schedule around entirely within 12 hours!


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 20, 2012)

ATrain said:


> Just caught a few of your posts, but I'm pretty sure I know where you work, and I've definitely been in your shoes.  If you're REAL lucky, you might be forced to flip your sleep schedule around entirely within 12 hours!



PM with your guess


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 20, 2012)

ATrain said:


> Just caught a few of your posts, but I'm pretty sure I know where you work, and I've definitely been in your shoes.  If you're REAL lucky, you might be forced to flip your sleep schedule around entirely within 12 hours!



Actually I would say your right on, judging by where your from, and your description of your first EMS job. 







rmabrey said:


> PM with your guess


----------



## Anjel (Feb 20, 2012)

Went on a cardiac arrest last night. We (BLS) showed up first. Then fire. ALS was still on the way. 

We get to the elevator. Fire takes our clip board, jump bag, and AED. Gets in the elevator and shuts the door. 

My partner was a little pissed lol we were just like "ok no problem, we'll catch the next one."


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 20, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Went on a cardiac arrest last night. We (BLS) showed up first. Then fire. ALS was still on the way.
> 
> We get to the elevator. Fire takes our clip board, jump bag, and AED. Gets in the elevator and shuts the door.
> 
> My partner was a little pissed lol we were just like "ok no problem, we'll catch the next one."



WTH?  Lack of respect?


----------



## Anjel (Feb 20, 2012)

Its.complicated. My company took over EMS for that city. That citys fire department closed. And the city adjacent to us took over fire. So the ones that went to the new department are a little bitter. 

So I am not even sure why they were on scene. But they just took our stuff and ran. 

It ended up being an obvious death, but still.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 20, 2012)

Not going to lie, being called an ambulance officer upon showing my id in this country is quite gratifying.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 20, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Its.complicated. My company took over EMS for that city. That citys fire department closed. And the city adjacent to us took over fire. So the ones that went to the new department are a little bitter.
> 
> So I am not even sure why they were on scene. But they just took our stuff and ran.
> 
> It ended up being an obvious death, but still.



I think a ten second chat advising "that's not cool" would have been had after the call.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 20, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> I think a ten second chat advising "that's not cool" would have been had after the call.



Followed up by the "keep your mitts off my gear" comment.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 20, 2012)

First attorney quoted $20,000.  :sad:  And that's just a retainer.  



Why does my sister have to be a divorce attorney instead of the one I need?


----------



## Sasha (Feb 20, 2012)

Emts should not be allowed to tech calls. Wtf.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 20, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Emts should not be allowed to tech calls. Wtf.



Excuse you


----------



## medic417 (Feb 20, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Excuse you



Your excused.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 20, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Excuse you



Considering my last couple shifts, no. They effing shouldn't. Omfg.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 20, 2012)

Linuss said:


> First attorney quoted $20,000.  :sad:  And that's just a retainer.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does my sister have to be a divorce attorney instead of the one I need?



Maybe she can offer to handle the divorce for an attorney of the type you need?

If EMS related if you have insurance they provide attorney.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 20, 2012)

OMFG

Get called for n/v and hypotension.

Get there, med control wanted ALS, so they were on the way. 

Ten minutes later, nurse mentions.she was having chest pain. ALS gets there and is doing their thing.

Already been on scene for a half hour. Trying to push ALS out the door. Nurse comes in again, and says "ohhh I forgot to mention, they did an ultrasound yesterday and she has a Triple A."


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 20, 2012)

medic417 said:


> If EMS related if you have insurance they provide attorney.



Sadly, it's not.


I'd rather have a malpractice suit than what's being alleged.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 20, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Sadly, it's not.
> 
> 
> I'd rather have a malpractice suit than what's being alleged.



You know if your innocent we will back you.  That is until the news convicts you as then we have to turn on you. 

In seriousness I hope all turns out well.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds bad bro. I hope all works out.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Followed up by the "keep your mitts off my gear" comment.



I'm glad to have fire's mitts on my gear. That means they are carrying it and I'm not 

We have a good relationship with fire on the street, higher up is a different story but I don't want anything to do with that.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 20, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Sadly, it's not.
> 
> 
> I'd rather have a malpractice suit than what's being alleged.



Are you planning on explaining any time soon? Or are you just going to make vague allusions to it over and over and over?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Are you planning on explaining any time soon? Or are you just going to make vague allusions to it over and over and over?



My guess would be that he's better off not explaining until it is over or in the open.


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 20, 2012)

Yay!! Another local Medic program closed down. I'll only have 23 months to get my Medic or be fired by the time class starts and only one program to choose from. :banghead:


----------



## fast65 (Feb 20, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Sadly, it's not.
> 
> 
> I'd rather have a malpractice suit than what's being alleged.



I'm sorry  I hope that everything works out for you


----------



## R99 (Feb 20, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Not going to lie, being called an ambulance officer upon showing my id in this country is quite gratifying.



Bro thats awesome and I figured out how to get my phone working with the vehicle stereo so I can play me a little Sugarland on "fluid deployment"

Both of these situations combine to be ...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 20, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> My guess would be that he's better off not explaining until it is over or in the open.



+1

Lawyers are sneaky types. I wouldn't put it past em to lurk forums looking for their next boat payment.


----------



## exodus (Feb 20, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> My guess would be that he's better off not explaining until it is over or in the open.



But he can go, "Someone is suing me over allegations of blah blah blah." and that doesn't put him in any liability.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 20, 2012)

exodus said:


> But he can go, "Someone is suing me over allegations of blah blah blah."



Assuming it's civil and not criminal.  Best course of action is not to mention anything until the lawyer clears it.


----------



## exodus (Feb 20, 2012)

Hmm. True.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm not sure what's worse. Being stuck behind someone going down a mountain who is riding their breaks and refusing to use a turnout, or realizing at the bottom that it's a woman who's listening to music on headphones.


----------



## ATrain (Feb 20, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Yay!! Another local Medic program closed down. I'll only have 23 months to get my Medic or be fired by the time class starts and only one program to choose from. :banghead:



Who closed??


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 20, 2012)

ATrain said:


> Who closed??



Hendo supposedly isn't getting reaccredited. Any insight? Not side which program you are in.


----------



## ATrain (Feb 20, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Hendo supposedly isn't getting reaccredited. Any insight? Not side which program you are in.



That's true.  I'm in their class that just finished up, but for some reason I was under the impression that if they started a class before they required accreditation that they would be able to do one last class.  At least that's what the coordinator there told us...


----------



## Cindigo (Feb 20, 2012)

So I'm studying. I have access to the book on .mp3 which is great since I'm an audio learner. It was kind of a slow, repetitive portion so my mind was drifting a bit. Then I was like "what the....?" and rewound (do you rewind a .mp3?) to hear it again.

How many of you when dealing with a hard of hearing PT have taken off your stethoscope, put the earpieces in the PT's ears and spoken into the bell?

Really. No, really?


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 20, 2012)

ATrain said:


> That's true.  I'm in their class that just finished up, but for some reason I was under the impression that if they started a class before they required accreditation that they would be able to do one last class.  At least that's what the coordinator there told us...



When will this class start. I do.t want to wait till august


----------



## fast65 (Feb 20, 2012)

And this makes 4 charts I'm down...


----------



## ATrain (Feb 20, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> When will this class start. I do.t want to wait till august



I'm not really sure.  I am thinking he said June, but I'm not positive.  I'll PM you the guy that you'd need to talk to.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Cindigo said:


> So I'm studying. I have access to the book on .mp3 which is great since I'm an audio learner. It was kind of a slow, repetitive portion so my mind was drifting a bit. Then I was like "what the....?" and rewound (do you rewind a .mp3?) to hear it again.
> 
> How many of you when dealing with a hard of hearing PT have taken off your stethoscope, put the earpieces in the PT's ears and spoken into the bell?
> 
> Really. No, really?



That's worse than my paramedic texts expecting us to have a platform scale in the rig 

Seriously, I don't even let my partner touch my steth, let alone a patient


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 20, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Sadly, it's not.
> 
> 
> I'd rather have a malpractice suit than what's being alleged.



He was with me that night... I swear...


----------



## MMiz (Feb 20, 2012)

Cindigo said:


> Really. No, really?



Never, really.  I'm not sure that I'd ever be able to use the stethoscope again.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 20, 2012)

Cindigo said:


> So I'm studying. I have access to the book on .mp3 which is great since I'm an audio learner. It was kind of a slow, repetitive portion so my mind was drifting a bit. Then I was like "what the....?" and rewound (do you rewind a .mp3?) to hear it again.
> 
> How many of you when dealing with a hard of hearing PT have taken off your stethoscope, put the earpieces in the PT's ears and spoken into the bell?
> 
> Really. No, really?



I guard my new stethoscope with my life.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 20, 2012)

No one else uses my stethoscope.  Nope, not gonna happen.  If they can't hear me very well, I just talk louder.  It usually is effective, and no one is going to overhear in a moving ambulance, so privacy isn't an issue.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 20, 2012)

First time I got to realign a long bone. Poor lady. 91 years old, fell down and snapped her arm. No distal pulses and her arm was starting to go cyanotic.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 20, 2012)

firefite said:


> First time I got to realign a long bone. Poor lady. 91 years old, fell down and snapped her arm. No distal pulses and her arm was starting to go cyanotic.



Cool for you!  Not so much for her, though....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 20, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Cool for you!  Not so much for her, though....



She didn't want any pain medications at all so we didn't call for ALS. No matter how much I told her it was going to hurt she said no.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 20, 2012)

There's a puddle in the bay for some reason...and I've been splashing around in it for 5 minutes now...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 20, 2012)

fast65 said:


> There's a puddle in the bay for some reason...and I've been splashing around in it for 5 minutes now...



Just don't ask what fluid it is.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 20, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Just don't ask what fluid it is.



Don't worry, I've splashed around in worse


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 20, 2012)

fast65 said:


> There's a puddle in the bay for some reason...and I've been splashing around in it for 5 minutes now...



I bet it was the probie. They're like puppies, you practically have to put news paper down


----------



## fast65 (Feb 20, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I bet it was the probie. They're like puppies, you practically have to put news paper down



It was probably my partner today; he spiked a bag earlier and left it running while he went to do something else, I found it after 100 cc's had drained out. That was in addition to the list of other "complications" he's had today.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 21, 2012)

I totally forgot that it was a holiday today...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 21, 2012)

Draft Executive Order sent to the "Powers That Be"...  Now I just wait to see if anyone is smart enough to take advantage of everything I have handed them on a silver platter...

I have upwards of $30,000 in grant money and donations lined up in hardware and software for Incident Management and GIS.  I have a College Professor trying to send me GIS Students and real-time tracking technology.  I am meeting with a Park Service GIS Specialist this week to get some logistics in place.  County GIS gave me massive amounts of data on EVERYTHING.  A consulting firm is developing software specifically for us.  I have lesson plans and training material ready so  can instruct tomorrow if needed.

MY GOD... JUST SIGN THE DAMN ORDER!!!

Someone pass the Vodka...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Someone pass the Vodka...



Can't....fast65 is playing around in it.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Feb 21, 2012)

I simply cannot watch a full episode of Americas Funniest Home Videos without cringing and walking away.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 21, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Can't....fast65 is playing around in it.



Zamboni time!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 21, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Can't....fast65 is playing around in it.



ffemt... are you contributing to the delinquency of a minor?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> ffemt... are you contributing to the delinquency of a minor?



I didn't make the puddle...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 21, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I didn't make the puddle...



At your age I thought that unknowingly "springing a leak" was just a fact of life... :unsure:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 21, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> At your age I thought that unknowingly "springing a leak" was just a fact of life... :unsure:



*zing* 

:rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> At your age I thought that unknowingly "springing a leak" was just a fact of life... :unsure:




he has a valid point ffemt...however at this point in the night, I could use a puddle of vodka. 

My partner is asking me to help him write his BLS transfer chart, and every time I point out a piece of information he should add he says "well, they told me I can leave that blank, and I haven't had a problem with it yet". Honestly, why ask for me to help if you're not taking my advice?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 21, 2012)

fast65 said:


> he has a valid point ffemt...however at this point in the night, I could use a puddle of vodka.
> 
> My partner is asking me to help him write his BLS transfer chart, and every time I point out a piece of information he should add he says "well, they told me I can leave that blank, and I haven't had a problem with it yet". Honestly, why ask for me to help if you're not taking my advice?



It's not that difficult to write a chart...dude sounds like a ding dong.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> It's not that difficult to write a chart...dude sounds like a ding dong.



That'a putting it lightly...it's the same one I was telling you about last night


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> At your age I thought that unknowingly "springing a leak" was just a fact of life... :unsure:



Depends...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 21, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Depends...



Is that a:

A. "Depends on _____" Depends? or

B. "I need the murse to change my depends" Depends?


----------



## rwik123 (Feb 21, 2012)

Just sitting in the ED with two bags hung and some zofran. I love the stomach flu.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 21, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Depends...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nl27AZ3BzK0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Is that a:
> 
> A. "Depends on _____" Depends? or
> 
> B. "I need the murse to change my depends" Depends?



Depends


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 21, 2012)

fast65 said:


> That'a putting it lightly...it's the same one I was telling you about last night



Wow. Dude lets just get a job at a place that runs dual medic, when I finish school, so neither of us have to deal with less-than-stellar partners.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Wow. Dude lets just get a job at a place that runs dual medic, when I finish school, so neither of us have to deal with less-than-stellar partners.



Sounds like a plan...but I don't see how that will solve your problem


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> fast65 said:
> 
> 
> > That'a putting it lightly...it's the same one I was telling you about last night
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL4L4Uv5rf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL4L4Uv5rf0[/YOUTUBE]



NVRob...  Fast65...  one question...  who took out whose appendix?  :unsure:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 21, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> NVRob...  Fast65...  one question...  who took out whose appendix?  :unsure:



Bahahahaha


----------



## fast65 (Feb 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL4L4Uv5rf0[/YOUTUBE]



It won't open video


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 21, 2012)

fast65 said:


> It won't open video



Too much puddle vodka?


----------



## firetender (Feb 21, 2012)

Glad to hear USAF is doing better and sorry to hear about all the stuff that Linuss is not telling us!


----------



## Cindigo (Feb 21, 2012)

Cindigo said:


> ....How many of you when dealing with a hard of hearing PT have taken off your stethoscope, put the earpieces in the PT's ears and spoken into the bell?
> 
> Really. No, really?



So, onto my second totally serious question (no sarcasm font available). 

The book says that I should not tell parents that have just lost their child that "it's okay, you can always have another one".

I just want to make sure the information I'm getting is correct because I was leaning toward the first approach. 

What's really amazing about things like this, is that they're in there for a reason.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 21, 2012)

So I have something to say about this whole ordeal with Linuss. 

That sucks that you are in that situation and I hope everything turns out ok buddy.

It's his business, stop prying at it. He's being smart by not revealing details, I commend him for that. I know when I'm facing something big it's difficult to keep my mouth shut sometimes. 

Sure it sucks getting a little teaser but I'm sure after everything is resolved all of those that are curious will get to hear the details.


----------



## Cindigo (Feb 21, 2012)

*In celebration of my sixth post.....*

I give you awkward sleeping cat.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 21, 2012)

Cindigo said:


> So, onto my second totally serious question (no sarcasm font available).
> 
> The book says that I should not tell parents that have just lost their child that "it's okay, you can always have another one".
> 
> ...



Yea you shouldn't tell them that. I have never had the misfortune of telling a parent their child has died, or telling anyone that a loved one has died for that matter though so I'm not the most experienced person.

Personally I feel telling them "you can have another one" is somewhat belittling to the memory and the life of the child, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 21, 2012)

Cindigo said:


> So, onto my second totally serious question (no sarcasm font available).
> 
> The book says that I should not tell parents that have just lost their child that "it's okay, you can always have another one".
> 
> ...



It's gods will.  It's alright.  I understand.  It could be worse.  Be strong.  Don't cry.  etc...  ALL BAD!!!

Don't bring religion in to it.  It is not alright.  In their mind, how can you understand; it is their tragedy?  Could anything be worse to them?  It is okay to let emotions run their course.  NO platitudes or trivialization of the situation.  

Just my experience.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 21, 2012)

Cindigo said:


> I give you awkward sleeping cat.


----------



## Cindigo (Feb 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Yea you shouldn't tell them that. I have never had the misfortune of telling a parent their child has died, or telling anyone that a loved one has died for that matter though so I'm not the most experienced person.
> 
> Personally I feel telling them "you can have another one" is somewhat belittling to the memory and the life of the child, but that's just my opinion.



Just to be clear, I was being unnecessarily snarky. Never in a million years would I say something like that.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 21, 2012)

Cindigo said:


> So, onto my second totally serious question (no sarcasm font available).
> 
> The book says that I should not tell parents that have just lost their child that "it's okay, you can always have another one".
> 
> ...



To add to what I said, there's nothing you can say to make these people feel better. They are going to grieve there's no way around it. 

The best thing you can do is be compassionate and help get them help with dealing with what's happened. There are people out there who have the education and training to help with the grieving process after a death.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 21, 2012)

Cindigo said:


> So, onto my second totally serious question (no sarcasm font available).
> 
> The book says that I should not tell parents that have just lost their child that "it's okay, you can always have another one".
> 
> ...



You would be surprised what comes out of your mouth in times of mental duress. I think my biggest never thought I'd be dumb enough to say that moment was "are you sure it's mine" it did not go over well.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 21, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Too much puddle vodka?



Never too much 

It's probably bad that I told dispatch we would cover a different district just to piss my partner off...


----------



## Sasha (Feb 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> So I have something to say about this whole ordeal with Linuss.
> 
> That sucks that you are in that situation and I hope everything turns out ok buddy.
> 
> ...



When someone is posting their business on a public forum, its really not a private matter anymore. 
All his teasers are doing are making people concerned. This isn't looking for juicy gossip its concern for someone a lot of us consider a friend. 

If he can't assuage our concern by telling us exactly what is going on so our minds don't run wild (something I'm infamous for... Omg they're ten minutes late, they're dead on the side of the road from a hit and run)  then honestly i would prefer not to read about it 

I have enough to stress about without trying to decode his cryptic Facebook statues. 

My grandpa is about to start his third round of chemo, so my stress level is very high.


----------



## R99 (Feb 21, 2012)

i hope your grandpa gets better sasha

tiger you should probably ignore this seeing as how you're new to nz and basically a massive rant follows 

right now im so :censored::censored::censored::censored:ed off i am about to explode and just go mental and beat the absolute crap out of somebody who doesn't deserve it or just have a total flip out

i am driving so i can hopefully just hide out alone and not have to do anything no if only i should be so lucky almost got got collected twice on the way back before once by a guy who failed to give way and another by some stupid :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: in her piece of :censored::censored::censored::censored: little japanese car just pulled out right into my path didnt even indicate she was turning, i got halfway through turning into the street and next thing i gotta slam the brakes on and almost go hurtling through the windscreen; at the other end of the street she copped a gob full of abuse and nasty hand jestures i know i shouldnt have but still  ... stupid i mean lady if i can go through red light closed intersections safely and reverse a big truck using only mirrors then cant you drive you crap little car? im also increasingly getting really frustrated having to drive before i really loved it but now im resorting to making more noise than usual and jamming down hard on the horn and getting massively stressed out and having to restrain myself from making rude jestures or yelling at people; im really anal about keeping both hands on the steering wheel so that makes it kind of difficult before i really liked driving it was interesting but you know im trying to use it as a refuge to escape but i cant seem to do that anymore 

the guy i am paired with is a decent bloke ex combat medical technician from the uk been to iraq 3x i am however not very impressed with our student just out of high school knows nothing can barely find her head from her *** the one we had was a good bloke worked for a couple years excellent at talking to people if not the most confident with bits and pieces the most recent batch of students are just so green and have their heads up their *** its frustrating the latest batch of students are just so green its not funny they dont know their head from their bum and it makes my job so much harder and its just really annoying

im also trying to find a new place as my flatmate is a douche but its not proving very successful he is loud and rude and a general idiot the last bloke we had was awesome really great bloke got on really good with him it was a pleasure but this douche makes me want to just attack him with a meat cleaver or something; what he doesnt seem to get is that some of us work at night sometimes and you know you need to shut the :censored::censored::censored::censored: up and be quiet during the day if you are home and not make a ton of noise and wake me up which makes me want to get some suxamethonium out the fridge and stick it in your drink ... i just hole up in my room and ignore the world; the fridge is leaking and is full of water down the bottom and its not getting much better; its the flatmates fridge and he doesnt give a :censored::censored::censored::censored: because hes a muppet who needs his head caved in 

this new holster i got for my belt doesn't fit properly and it makes wearing my :censored::censored::censored::censored: a pain in the *** because some head thought it would be more professional if we wear long business type shirts unlike other places where you wear a polo shirt or a jumpsuit like uk pisses me off and whats more the big fatty on oscar 10 jesus bloody christ its an atrosity he should be allowed to get that fat he probably cant even lift the stretcher his high visibility vest cant even be zipped up he is so fat its disgusting its unprofessional

i am increasingly hating what im doing the number of stupid people is increasing and its not good ive got no support nobody cares and im absolutely disgusted in myself that i could end up in this position if youd told me this back in march of 1986 id have said your mental get out of here no way now how but now this place i hate well i hate myself more for letting myself end up in such a position it just defeats the entire purpose of everything i suppose im not impressed 

i guess i got entrusted with something that i let slip through my fingers despite my best efforts to the contrary its not a good feeing its just not a good feeling it just doesnt do good things inside 

all i want to do is sit back and punt not have to stress play a little sugarland now that i got the connection for my phone working as long as you dont turn it up so loud you cant hear the radio or nothing you know just go help some nanas and maybe watch a little tv or go make somebodies day brighter and not have to go home to :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: the douche 

ew im turning into one of those old burn outs that would tradittionally slip off into the patient transfer service but thats not an option so i dno ... ive been promised i can try out for something on yellow watch which is like days only so who knows if that doesnt work im probably gonna go off 

i have to ask did the ambulance service ruin my life or did i let it ruin my life who knows or was it even the ambulance service who knows 

well its almost 6.30am


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 21, 2012)

Somebody needs some Ativan.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 21, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Somebody needs some Ativan.



Or a nap


----------



## Sasha (Feb 21, 2012)

Psycho, party of one, your haldol is ready.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...tor-anthony-federico-claims-article-1.1025566

Damn it, this is why jocks should stick to asking "Would you like fries with that." The phrase "chink in the armor" is not racist, even if it is being applied to an Asian. Really, people, there are more than one definition for words, and unlike other words, the use of "chink" in this context is still commonly used.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...tor-anthony-federico-claims-article-1.1025566
> 
> Damn it, this is why jocks should stick to asking "Would you like fries with that." The phrase "chink in the armor" is not racist, even if it is being applied to an Asian. Really, people, there are more than one definition for words, and unlike other words, the use of "chink" in this context is still commonly used.



But what if he was wearing damaged armor? h34r:

Philosiraptor quote of the day


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...tor-anthony-federico-claims-article-1.1025566
> 
> Damn it, this is why jocks should stick to asking "Would you like fries with that." The phrase "chink in the armor" is not racist, even if it is being applied to an Asian. Really, people, there are more than one definition for words, and unlike other words, the use of "chink" in this context is still commonly used.



Actually the fact that things like this slip past editors is a good sign. It means one more racist word is losing it's hateful meaning and either reverting back to its original meaning or taking on an entirely new one. Now if this would only happen with a few people I know.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 21, 2012)

The thing with "chink" is that I don't feel that it has ever gained acceptance as primarily racist word. However, it only seems to come as use in that phrase or as a slur. Granted, it's not as bad as "niggardly" which was never a racist word, even if it sounds like one.

/would love to see "queer" reclaimed to its original meaning. "Queerer than a 3 dollar bill" has nothing to do with sexual preference.


----------



## R99 (Feb 21, 2012)

Chink is thought of as bring primarily racist here but gook is the more common slur

anyway sleep for me woohoo anybody dare disturb me is really gonna get it

sorry im not up on what generic that ativan or haldol translate to I think one is a benzo so hook me the heck up im totally seeing the deep end here


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 21, 2012)

> You agree that you will not use this site to post any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise in violation of any law. We have the ability to remove objectionable content and we will make every effort to do so, within a reasonable time frame, if we determine that removal is necessary.


Let's not have any more discussion on racial slurs...time to get off topic.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 21, 2012)

Sasha said:


> When someone is posting their business on a public forum, its really not a private matter anymore.
> All his teasers are doing are making people concerned. This isn't looking for juicy gossip its concern for someone a lot of us consider a friend.
> 
> If he can't assuage our concern by telling us exactly what is going on so our minds don't run wild (something I'm infamous for... Omg they're ten minutes late, they're dead on the side of the road from a hit and run)  then honestly i would prefer not to read about it
> ...



I'm sorry about your grandpa and you and your family will be in my thoughts. 

If you are letting facebook statuses stress you out you need some help girly...not going to lie.

You've gotta stop, smell the roses and appreciate how beautiful the world we live in truly is, you're too young and too nice of a girl to constantly be stressing


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 21, 2012)

"
1. a crack, cleft, or fissure: a [redacted] in a wall. 

2. a narrow opening: a [redacted] between two buildings. 

   verb (used with object) 3. to fill up [redacted] in."

Dictionary surrenders to insanity. 
*http://tinyurl.com/ox6dm

*After all, who gets to define what is offensive? If I claim that the word "thought" is offensive, does that mean no one else gets to use it because it's now knowingly offensive, definition and common usage be damned? Alternatively, is this like George Carlin's discussion on two way words. After all, "it's OK to [redact] your finger, just don't finger your [redacted]."


----------



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> You've gotta stop, smell the roses and appreciate how beautiful the world we live in truly is, you're too young and too nice of a girl to constantly be stressing



Are you trying to make a move on Sasha?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 21, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Are you trying to make a move on Sasha?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 21, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Are you trying to make a move on Sasha?



Not at all. Just trying to cheer someone up who seems down :unsure:


----------



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Not at all. Just trying to cheer someone up who seems down :unsure:



Right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Trying to play the knight and shining armor for the damsel in distress.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 21, 2012)

Leave Sasha alone...


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Feb 21, 2012)

*re*



JPINFV said:


> Leave Sasha alone...



Lol, chuckled irl at that one


----------



## Anjel (Feb 21, 2012)

5 IM injections and 5 sub-cue...not my idea of a good time.


----------



## cynikalkat (Feb 21, 2012)

*yay boats*

I'm going on my first Martha's Vineyard run!  taking the ambulance on a ferry should be fun.

I hope.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 21, 2012)

I can't believe the mods closed the "why men are happier" HUMOR thread. Does that mean blonde jokes are off limits because blondes may be offended? Or we can't tell nurse jokes, because nurses may be offended? Or accordion player jokes because... Well, you get the idea. 

I worked for a private. As someone who did, I find the thread mocking it to be offensive. I have a relative in an institution. I find the "mental hospital" thread offensive. 

Shall I go on?

I think some may be a little to quick on the trigger. What say you all?


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 21, 2012)

100% agree. Some need thicker skin. If something offends you on an INTERNET forum.... *wait for it*... DON'T READ IT!!! =o I thought that was pretty ridiculous as well.


----------



## firetender (Feb 21, 2012)

*One-million!*

Don't know if anyone noticed, but if you look at the stats, this thread has had over One-Million One-Thousand Views!

:rofl:

I was trying to figure out a contest but we had no way of tracking who would have been the 1 millionth viewer. On Jan. 30th, I wrote to the other CLs.



> To date, people have checked this thread out 947,636 times. Before this thread hits its fifth Birthday it will have been viewed over One-Million Times!  At the rate of about 200,000 hits a year, that means we have less than three months to go!


 
Over 50,000 views in 20 something days. How ridiculous are we?!


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Feb 21, 2012)

*re*

Agreed the humor forum should be looked at like other rants and flames / humor forums and have a standing disclaimer as this may not be found humorous to everyone.   

Simply put dont like what you read / see? Stop reading and looking at it and move on and quit pushing your beliefs on others.  Then go cry to your mommies that you feelings were hurt on the interwebs.  <_<

But then again it's not our sandbox.........


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 21, 2012)

I find threads with over a million views offensive. I don't want that many people watching me! Request to the mods to IMMEDIATELY close this thread!


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 21, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> But what if he was wearing damaged armor? h34r:
> 
> Philosiraptor quote of the day




Thank you for getting me a green light on Fark...
http://www.fark.com/comments/695433...t-what-if-Jeremy-Lin-is-wearing-damaged-armor


----------



## exodus (Feb 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Thank you for getting me a green light on Fark...
> http://www.fark.com/comments/695433...t-what-if-Jeremy-Lin-is-wearing-damaged-armor



What does that mean? XD


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 21, 2012)

www.fark.com

It's a website where readers submit links to news stories (or occasionally other random things), but the submitter writes their own headline. Normally the snarkier the better. 

For example, one of the top headlines last year was, "Toddler's finger severed in freak escalator accident. Mother says they will take steps to make sure it doesn't happen again"


----------



## exodus (Feb 21, 2012)

What does green light mean though? xD


----------



## Sasha (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry but it was derogatory. I took offense to it being implied that a woman's biggest worry is finding a husband and that we are frivolous.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 21, 2012)

exodus said:


> What does green light mean though? xD




Green light means that the headline gets accepted. The published statistic is only about 5% of the submitted headlines actually get posted.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Sorry but it was derogatory. I took offense to it being implied that a woman's biggest worry is finding a husband and that we are frivolous.



Don't take offense to it Sasha, after all, that's my biggest worry as well


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 21, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Don't take offense to it Sasha, after all, that's my biggest worry as well




What? Being frivolous or finding a husband (NTTAWT)?


----------



## fast65 (Feb 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> What? Being frivolous or finding a husband (NTTAWT)?



Are you calling me frivolous?! That's crossing the line Joe...


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 21, 2012)

Almost done with building one of the modules of a new CCT class


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Sorry but it was derogatory. I took offense to it being implied that a woman's biggest worry is finding a husband and that we are frivolous.





Sasha said:


> Psycho, party of one, your haldol is ready.



Pot...meet kettle.  

The thread was closed to give the CL team enough time to look at it and discuss amongst ourselves if we were going to remove it or let it stay.  While we realize that some people may find it offensive, others do not.  Our final decision was to let it remain, provided it does not go downhill from where it is now.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 21, 2012)

Excuse me?


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Thank you for getting me a green light on Fark...
> http://www.fark.com/comments/695433...t-what-if-Jeremy-Lin-is-wearing-damaged-armor



:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Feb 21, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Pot...meet kettle.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 21, 2012)

Drowning my sorrows... I'll be in chat...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 21, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Almost done with building one of the modules of a new CCT class



So how does one get into this class? h34r:


----------



## fast65 (Feb 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> So how does one get into this class? h34r:



Good question...

On a side note: night out with my bromance


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 21, 2012)

Parents accidentally locked themselves out of their house with their 1 y/o inside. Fire department removes a small bathroom window then look around. Everyone starts staring at me. Ooh the joys of being small.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 21, 2012)

firefite said:


> Parents accidentally locked themselves out of their house with their 1 y/o inside. Fire department removes a small bathroom window then look around. Everyone starts staring at me. Ooh the joys of being small.



This is why every fire department should own a well trained chimp......or a tiny female medic......wait I don't mean own a female medic I mean own the chimp but employ the female medic but at the same rate of pay.......crap sashas gonna yell at me now.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 21, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> This is why every fire department should own a well trained chimp......or a tiny female medic......wait I don't mean own a female medic I mean own the chimp but employ the female medic but at the same rate of pay.......crap sashas gonna yell at me now.



Female Medic = Chimp???

Owning women???

I AM OFFENDED!!!  -_-


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 21, 2012)

Actually, I'm more like a honey badger.


----------



## R99 (Feb 21, 2012)

There are several quite small female ambos here perhaps you can use one of them

Infact the watch opposite has two

Lets see if tonight is a bit less stressful .... im driving again.so you might want to stay off the road


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 22, 2012)

R99 said:


> There are several quite small female ambos here perhaps you can use one of them
> 
> Infact the watch opposite has two
> 
> Lets see if tonight is a bit less stressful .... im driving again.so you might want to stay off the road



I am convinced that every SAR team has a female member under 5'3".  We have one (5'2" and like 100lbs) and when we requested Mutual Aid for a Mine Rescue, LA County responded with her twin (not literally).  Not only that, ours is gung-ho and extremely competent; EMT, Advanced Swiftwater Tech, Technical Rope Rescue Tech, etc...

NOTE:  "Ours" in no way implies ownership...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 22, 2012)

I love random puking spells...

Totally out of nowhere. Sitting here minding my own business when all of the sudden puking my brains out, then going back to feeling just fine...I'm confused.


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 22, 2012)

Good day. 6/7 patients actually needed and ambulance. Nice end to my last shift with my partner.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 22, 2012)

Great night out with my supervisors and other coworkers...too bad one of them had to drive my car home


----------



## R99 (Feb 22, 2012)

why are you braking for a green light?  Stupid lady omfg get out of my way I swear people.can't drive in the rain

at least my, flatmate shut the hell up today so I got some sleep but I paid for it my dad has to have tests for bladder cancer stupid karma why didn't you take visa?

Its only 9pm and I swear im really going to loose it if this keeps up

tiger where are you when I need you to fill in lol


----------



## Aprz (Feb 22, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I love random puking spells...
> 
> Totally out of nowhere. Sitting here minding my own business when all of the sudden puking my brains out, then going back to feeling just fine...I'm confused.


Standing on corner minding (my) own business reading the bible (SOCMOBRTB).


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Pot...meet kettle.
> 
> The thread was closed to give the CL team enough time to look at it and discuss amongst ourselves if we were going to remove it or let it stay.  While we realize that some people may find it offensive, others do not.  Our final decision was to let it remain, provided it does not go downhill from where it is now.



Sorry this is really bugging me. 

You have removed and given warnings for things because they are potentially offensive or inflammatory even though no one was offended or inflamed. 

Then you leave a thread despite people (more than just me) stating they were offended?

I don't get the logic in that.


----------



## R99 (Feb 22, 2012)

Look im real sorry about whatever your screaming about but can you please.stop abusing the hell out of me?

man I must have done something real bad to get this juju


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Sorry this is really bugging me.
> 
> You have removed and given warnings for things because they are potentially offensive or inflammatory even though no one was offended or inflamed.
> 
> ...



So you want us to remove a thread because you find it offensive, but you feel it is perfectly acceptable for you to make offensive, deragatory, and insulting comments about another forum member?  

While the number of people that complain about something is taken into our considerations in determining what actions we may or may not take, it is by no means the final or ultimate factor.  In the past, the CLs have been accused of being too heavy handed, so we have made an effort to change that.  Now we are being accused of not being strict enough.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> So you want us to remove a thread because you find it offensive, but you feel it is perfectly acceptable for you to make offensive, deragatory, and insulting comments about another forum member?
> 
> While the number of people that complain about something is taken into our considerations in determining what actions we may or may not take, it is by no means the final or ultimate factor.  In the past, the CLs have been accused of being too heavy handed, so we have made an effort to change that.  Now we are being accused of not being strict enough.



That is not it at all. In the past and present you remove things because they MIGHT be offensive. Now you leave something that people have complained is offensive. 

My comment wasn't directed at R99 though I understand how it could be seen as that. It was a random post, which are all over the directionless thread.

Of course your gender is not the one being slammed, really. It isn't implied that your life goal is to find a spouse who can give you enough money to make you happy. As someone who works her butt off in a prediomently male field, I find that incredibly offensive. 

Then again you don't have the snide comments from patients about how you shouldn't be doing a male job or you're only here looking for a husband etc.


----------



## R99 (Feb 22, 2012)

To clarify my last comment was because id just copped a severe gob full of abuse from the family ... jeez try and help somebody, some people can't seem to appreciate when they've got something in their favour going on


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 22, 2012)

Drama drama drama...


----------



## fast65 (Feb 22, 2012)

firefite said:


> Drama drama drama...



On a brighter note, I'm going to the home and garden show this weekend


----------



## R99 (Feb 22, 2012)

fast65 said:


> On a brighter note, I'm going to the home and garden show this weekend



Uh oh somebody is displaying well roundness and culturalism 

Youre just going to try and pick up chicks aren't you


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 22, 2012)

You are 25 years old and have hemorrhoids. It is approximately 1:00 a.m. Rather than wreck havok on society, breaking multiple laws in the process, you and your home boyz have opted to chill at your crib for the night. Amazingly, no one becomes drunk, high, or otherwise impaired. 

Sitting on the street, in front of your humble abode, as well as in your driveway, are multiple ghettosleds. They all appear to be in working condition. 

Those hemorrhoids you've got? They have been bothering you for the last 14 hours. After a bowel movement some 6-8 hours ago, the irritation became worse, and you are no longer able to stand it.

Naturally, the only logical thing to do in this situation is to call 911 for an ambulance and head to the ER.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 22, 2012)

R99 said:


> Uh oh somebody is displaying well roundness and culturalism
> 
> Youre just going to try and pick up chicks aren't you



On a related note I recently found out that the best day to meet pretty girls at a dog park is shortly after the super bowl starts on super bowl sunday. Got a phone number and three face books.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 22, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> You are 25 years old and have hemorrhoids. It is approximately 1:00 a.m. Rather than wreck havok on society, breaking multiple laws in the process, you and your home boyz have opted to chill at your crib for the night. Amazingly, no one becomes drunk, high, or otherwise impaired.
> 
> Sitting on the street, in front of your humble abode, as well as in your driveway, are multiple ghettosleds. They all appear to be in working condition.
> 
> ...



Love this! Also dig the term "ghettosled". I will be stealing that.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 22, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> You are 25 years old and have hemorrhoids. It is approximately 1:00 a.m. Rather than wreck havok on society, breaking multiple laws in the process, you and your home boyz have opted to chill at your crib for the night. Amazingly, no one becomes drunk, high, or otherwise impaired.
> 
> Sitting on the street, in front of your humble abode, as well as in your driveway, are multiple ghettosleds. They all appear to be in working condition.
> 
> ...



Well written reminds me of the old gum shoe novels.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 22, 2012)

My poor car is sick...it came down with C. Diff


----------



## ARose (Feb 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> On a related note I recently found out that the best day to meet pretty girls at a dog park is shortly after the super bowl starts on super bowl sunday. Got a phone number and three face books.



You dog....


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 22, 2012)

In class tonight...  Got tomorrow off...  going to sleep...  A LOT!!!


----------



## ARose (Feb 22, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> In class tonight...  Got tomorrow off...  going to sleep...  A LOT!!!



What are you studying? 
I suppose I could just stalk your profile...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 22, 2012)

ARose said:


> What are you studying?
> I suppose I could just stalk your profile...



Geographic Information Systems and then Emergency Management


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 22, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Geographic Information Systems and then Emergency Management



AKA How not to get lost, and what to do when he gets lost.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Going to a huge event with 20 fields running simultaneously with four EMTs on shift this weekend. Been hearing all the way up to this point that we were going to have golf carts to respond in. Schweet. Get my event sheet, "There will be three golf carts for the event, Adam, you will be on foot since you have the smallest response area" 

Blast and damnation! I'm still running 5 fields... :glare: 

At least I'll get a workout this weekend!


----------



## ARose (Feb 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> AKA How not to get lost, and what to do when he gets lost.



So, once you're done with school you can't blame your GPS if you get lost?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 22, 2012)

ARose said:


> So, once you're done with school you can't blame your GPS if you get lost?



GPS just sends you where Mountain Res-Q programs it to send you.


----------



## ARose (Feb 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> GPS just sends you where Mountain Res-Q programs it to send you.



Oh, you're on fire tonight....


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 23, 2012)

Man, 30 minute drive home and not only did I nearly draw my weapon when "Drunk Road Rage Man" almost ran me off the road and then started to advance on my vehicle, but I arrive home to find that I am the focus of a Mod's attention.  I do believe I am offended...  



ffemt8978 said:


> AKA How not to get lost, and what to do when he gets lost.



Already know how not to get lost and what to do when Firefighters get lost.  "SAR CZAR"... remember, Alzheimer Boy?



ARose said:


> So, once you're done with school you can't blame your GPS if you get lost?



GPS?  What's that?  Never relied on one, but I can reprogram them to eff with people...  



ffemt8978 said:


> GPS just sends you where Mountain Res-Q programs it to send you.



Never worked before when I tell people to "Go to Hell".  In fact, it barely works when I tell Rescuers to "Go that-a-way"...



ARose said:


> Oh, you're on fire tonight....



Wouldn't that be nice?  :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 23, 2012)

So the police pulled over and arrested a prostitute on campus today, and all I could think of was the "unmarked" (well, as unmarked as a car could get with a push bumper) car didn't have a valid light scheme since it didn't have a forward facing steady red lamp.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> but I arrive home to find that I am the focus of a Mod's attention.


At least you're not the focus of my complete and undivided attention...













yet.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 23, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> At least you're not the focus of my complete and undivided attention...
> 
> 
> ...
> ...




... but


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 23, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> At least you're not the focus of my complete and undivided attention...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl:  For You, Chief:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 23, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> So the police pulled over and arrested a prostitute on campus today, and all I could think of was the "unmarked" (well, as unmarked as a car could get with a push bumper) car didn't have a valid light scheme since it didn't have a forward facing steady red lamp.



As with 99% of unmarked police cars I've seen.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 23, 2012)

firefite said:


> As with 99% of unmarked police cars I've seen.



It is only illegal if you get caught.  Who is gonna catch the cops?  Ah ha...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 23, 2012)

Res-Q, where did you get my yearbook photo from?
:rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> It is only illegal if you get caught.  Who is gonna catch the cops?  Ah ha...



http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=news/bizarre&id=8411742


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 23, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Res-Q, where did you get my yearbook photo from?
> :rofl:



Google Fu...

Oh and... for you...


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 23, 2012)

firefite said:


> As with 99% of unmarked police cars I've seen.



I actually saw one about a year ago running down the street with just one of those vanity mirror lights set to a steady red. It didn't strike me as particularly safe, despite being legal.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 23, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I actually saw one about a year ago running down the street with just one of those vanity mirror lights set to a steady red. It didn't strike me as particularly safe, despite being legal.



Some of the SO undercover have basically that set up, a single red in the window, maybe a red/blue in the grill, and maybe an single amber in the back window.  But they are there just in case the Coroner, Detective, Boat Patrol, or Lieutenant have to do traffic stop.  We inherited a 2000 Tahoe that only has a red in the window, a couple of small dash blues, and two hide-a-ways in the rear.  It works, it is legal, it is useless for a true code 3 response.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 23, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I actually saw one about a year ago running down the street with just one of those vanity mirror lights set to a steady red. It didn't strike me as particularly safe, despite being legal.



I do like the fact that they try to make the cars blend in yet they have a million antennas on the roof.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 23, 2012)

firefite said:


> I do like the fact that they try to make the cars blend in yet they have a million antennas on the roof.



And hubcaps that are only used on cop cars and taxis.h34r:


----------



## R99 (Feb 23, 2012)

firefite said:


> I do like the fact that they try to make the cars blend in yet they have a million antennas on the roof.



If the undercover cops really want to blend in,    drive a car ten years old with no insurance, complain about the price of gas, perform minor traffic violations eg illegal lane changes and then pull somebody over lol


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 23, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> It is only illegal if you get caught.  Who is gonna catch the cops?  Ah ha...




1. If I'm being pulled over for something major and there's no steady red light, I'm running. "You're honor, I'm under no obligation to pull over and yield to a flashing red and blue light (per CVC 21806). A flashing lamp is not a lit lamp (see CVC 25252). 

2. Last thing I would want to be is involved in an accident and give any reason to have my emergency vehicle deemed not an emergency vehicle.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 23, 2012)

I may have inadvertently made an incredibly crude comment to my partner this evening in Subway...the clerk was trying so hard not to laugh 

On a side note, tomorrow marks the beginning of the Seafood and Wine Festival...I'm working tomorrow and Sunday and expect to see a plethora of drunkards and allergic reactions. h34r:


----------



## R99 (Feb 23, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I'm working tomorrow and Sunday and expect to see a plethora of drunkards and allergic reactions. h34r:



Best keep the adrenaline handy mate 

Also is it too much to ask for people to use their turn signals in the parking lot?

And is it weird to think of asking the checkout chick out?


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 23, 2012)

Nothing so heartbreaking as sitting on post watching a LODD escort for and 18 y/o firefighter


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 23, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Nothing so heartbreaking as sitting on post watching a LODD escort for and 18 y/o firefighter



I was online when the accident occurred. Totally sucks.


Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 23, 2012)

Article w/ picture..
http://www.courierpress.com/news/2012/feb/22/mccutchanville-fire-truck-overturns-north-st-josep/


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 23, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Article w/ picture..
> http://www.courierpress.com/news/2012/feb/22/mccutchanville-fire-truck-overturns-north-st-josep/




For a minute I thought you were talking about the firefighter who died when his tender overturned. The catch in this one was that he was riding on the tailboard, which is just stupid and stupid deaths tend to get me cranky. 

http://www.vafirenews.com/2012/02/f...escue-firefighter-dies-in-apparatus-accident/


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 23, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> I was online when the accident occurred. Totally sucks.
> 
> 
> Sent using the Tapatalk app!



I only knew him from medical calls he was on, but a nice kid. Several coworkers knew him well and left work. It was a rough night.


----------



## ARose (Feb 23, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Nothing so heartbreaking as sitting on post watching a LODD escort for and 18 y/o firefighter



My thoughts are with the family and community.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 23, 2012)

R99 said:


> Best keep the adrenaline handy mate
> 
> Also is it too much to ask for people to use their turn signals in the parking lot?
> 
> And is it weird to think of asking the checkout chick out?



Nope. Did it a bunch of times. I had the advantage of working with them, though


----------



## ARose (Feb 23, 2012)

They keep testing the tones...I have no idea why but I do know that it keeps scaring my dog enough that she farts. 
It's gonna be a long night folks, let's hope most of its spent on the truck and away from my gassy dog.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 23, 2012)

I forgot how bad the stomach flu sucks.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 23, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I forgot how bad the stomach flu sucks.



Did you forget... Or simply choose not to remember?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 23, 2012)

Midterms for the 6 units of GIS done!  Sociology homework done for the week!  Spending the next 3 days taking a 1 unit short course on SAR GIS; second time taking it with an instructor who is a friend of mine... taking it only for the easy unit and to "harvest" the college for GIS Students who want to come play in my backyard.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> For a minute I thought you were talking about the firefighter who died when his tender overturned. The catch in this one was that he was riding on the tailboard, which is just stupid and stupid deaths tend to get me cranky.
> 
> http://www.vafirenews.com/2012/02/f...escue-firefighter-dies-in-apparatus-accident/



You're telling me you've never done anything stupid enough to get yourself killed?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 24, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Did you forget... Or simply choose not to remember?



I'm guessing chose not to remember. I am being painfully reminded as we speak though. <_<


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 24, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You're telling me you've never done anything stupid enough to get yourself killed?



Not like that, and definitely not with my father would would be smart enough not to allow me to do something that stupid. Maybe I've lived a sheltered life, but I'm seriously seeing how anyone could have thought that was a good idea. Now, if they're going down half a block at a speed where if something happens the guy on the back can just step off relatively safely, then sure. Something tells me that the father was driving at a pretty good clip when that accident occurred.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 24, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You're telling me you've never done anything stupid enough to get yourself killed?



In my case, I think it needs to be rephrased to, "I've never done anything smart enough not to get killed."
:wacko:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 24, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You're telling me you've never done anything stupid enough to get yourself killed?



I thought this was a requirement when you are a teenager?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 24, 2012)

firefite said:


> I thought this was a requirement when you are a teenager?



Some of us make careers out of it though.


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 24, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You're telling me you've never done anything stupid enough to get yourself killed?



I am alive today only by the grace of God. I have done many of stupid things in my day.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 24, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> I am alive today only by the grace of God. I have done many of stupid things in my day.



Shhhh don't let cindigo hear you say that.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm not sure which island firetender is on, but...



> ...scientists said they are continuing to keep an eye on the swarm of small earthquakes around the active Kilauea volcano.



http://www.bigislandvideonews.com/2012/02/23/4-1-earthquake-hits-hawaii-island/


----------



## Sasha (Feb 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Shhhh don't let cindigo hear you say that.



I was wondering if he said it because of indigo.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 24, 2012)

*cindigo


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm sitting in small group right now trying to contain my rage as one of my classmates underlines a textbook checked out from the library. WTF is wrong with people? I don't want to read through his, or anyone elses highlights or underlining in a book checked out from the library.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I'm sitting in small group right now trying to contain my rage as one of my classmates underlines a textbook checked out from the library. WTF is wrong with people? I don't want to read through his, or anyone elses highlights or underlining in a book checked out from the library.



I would say something.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 24, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> I would say something.



I pretty much already did when I noticed the extensive highlighting in it after I saw the library stamp on the side of the book and mentioned that I had a hold in for the book. I thought he was just screwing with me when he said that the highlighting was his...


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I pretty much already did when I noticed the extensive highlighting in it after I saw the library stamp on the side of the book and mentioned that I had a hold in for the book. I thought he was just screwing with me when he said that the highlighting was his...



I'm surprised you didn't say...


> Y U NO RESPECT BOOKS?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 24, 2012)

Correction:

Y U NO RESPECT *LIBRARY* BOOKS?

Underline (especially with ink...) and highlight your own damn property, not the school's property.


----------



## R99 (Feb 24, 2012)

A bunch of wanksta homeboy wannabees beat a young guy to death outside his house because him and his mates.drinking beers on the lawn had obviously done something with dying over

Some prize of society oxygen thief ran some guy over in his car and dragged him 2km down the road leaving him to die in the street

A young girl about 20ish got stabbed up pretty good and managed to run home, her last words were "help me mum"

You know I.always believed that the world was essentially a good place, maybe in march of 1986 it was, 

What the :censored::censored::censored::censored: is wrong with people?

Im going back to bed, its only 9am


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 24, 2012)

R99 said:


> A bunch of wanksta homeboy wannabees beat a young guy to death outside his house because him and his mates.drinking beers on the lawn had obviously done something with dying over
> 
> Some prize of society oxygen thief ran some guy over in his car and dragged him 2km down the road leaving him to die in the street
> 
> ...



There are still plenty of good things about this world and the people in it. If you weren't so negative all the time maybe you would see that...


----------



## TatuICU (Feb 24, 2012)

Had sex, doesn't matter


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm so tired of being sick. Stomach flu you have conquered me! Can I have my life back now? Supposed to be back at work tomorrow but we will see if that happens. 

I guess I'll work on my case study for school so I don't drive myself totally mad with boredom.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 24, 2012)

TatuICU said:


> Had sex, doesn't matter


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 25, 2012)

Ugh. Gas prices are up to $4.15/gallon again <_<


----------



## ATrain (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, just filed my taxes, FAFSA is done...  Now I just wait to get registered for classes in the fall semester.  Guess I'm going to go be a PA, eventually.


----------



## CritterNurse (Feb 25, 2012)

Getting ready to go take my PSE. I'm trying to relax. I've played with the fur-kids, taken a bubble bath, and I'm trying not to drive everyone nuts with being antsy. I'll be so happy once the test is over.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 25, 2012)

My partner called off today so I'm stuck on the bariatric truck today, meaning I chill in the truck till some overweight patient needs to be taken home. No 911 calls unless we know before hand that I'm needed. 

You'd think that'd be a cush job... But I have a 16 hour shift so it will drag... And can't sleep because I have no partner to help listen to the radio to make sure I don't miss a call. 


Gah.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 25, 2012)

Only been at work an hour and Im ready for a cigar and booze. Its gonna be a long 3 days.

Truly random: Danica Patrick is on Sportscenter and is annoying. Reminded me why I hate Crapcar.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 25, 2012)

firefite said:


> Ugh. Gas prices are up to $4.15/gallon again <_<



They rose $0.20 in a day here, I imagine it's partly due to the Seafood and Wine Festival this weekend though. And just when I bought a car that requires premium. :/


----------



## TatuICU (Feb 25, 2012)

Linuss said:


> My partner called off today so I'm stuck on the bariatric truck today, meaning I chill in the truck till some overweight patient needs to be taken home. No 911 calls unless we know before hand that I'm needed.
> 
> You'd think that'd be a cush job... But I have a 16 hour shift so it will drag... And can't sleep because I have no partner to help listen to the radio to make sure I don't miss a call.
> 
> ...



Whatever dude, that is bad ***.  You should name your bari unit "The Gravy Train" for obvious reasons.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 25, 2012)

Great, looks like my SS number may have been stolen...:censored::censored::censored::censored:ing great.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 25, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Great, looks like my SS number may have been stolen...:censored::censored::censored::censored:ing great.



Freeze your credit reports.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 25, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Great, looks like my SS number may have been stolen...:censored::censored::censored::censored:ing great.



Bummer dude! Like Linuss said be proactive.

In other news, I missed 2 paramedic clinicals and 2 days of work this week from this damn stomach flu. I've never called into work before, that was a new experience. 

Hopefully back to work tomorrow.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 25, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Freeze your credit reports.



Already did, filed a fraud alert with the national credit institutions. I'm signed up for LifeLock as well.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 25, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Already did, filed a fraud alert with the national credit institutions. I'm signed up for LifeLock as well.



Oh you are good then.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Oh you are good then.



It still stresses me out though, especially since they also have the title to my car since the dealer hadn't sent it off yet...


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 25, 2012)

Get a new title issued.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 25, 2012)

So long, and thanks for all the fish.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEXwlilZqnM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fast65 (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh, I will


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 25, 2012)

So had a pt the other day when I was at a clinical in the ER Young female 23 weeks pregnant came in as a trauma. A&O however combative after the fall with hemiparesis of the left side. I got to sit down with the ERP and talk about it after she went up, my theory was a thrombolytic stroke as a complication from the pregnancy. 

Turns out she suffered an acute carotid dissection resulting in a massive right cerebral infarct.  Holy camoly!


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 25, 2012)

Went to Chicago yesterday, got to come in two hours late today, did a 911 then a peds transfer to indy. The EMS gods can't make up thier minds to love or hate me


----------



## ATrain (Feb 25, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Went to Chicago yesterday, got to come in two hours late today, did a 911 then a peds transfer to indy. The EMS gods can't make up thier minds to love or hate me



I'm taking myself a little vacation next week, but then I'm hitting the ride time hard back there.  I'm wanting to be done and tested and certified before the end of April.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 25, 2012)

NVRob said:


> So had a pt the other day when I was at a clinical in the ER Young female 23 weeks pregnant came in as a trauma. A&O however combative after the fall with hemiparesis of the left side. I got to sit down with the ERP and talk about it after she went up, my theory was a thrombolytic stroke as a complication from the pregnancy.
> 
> Turns out she suffered an acute carotid dissection resulting in a massive right cerebral infarct.  Holy camoly!



Wow! At 23? What was her outlook did they know yet?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Wow! At 23? What was her outlook did they know yet?



I'm not sure. This was a couple weeks ago and I found out that she is still in the ICU and still totally flaccid on the left side :-/ poor girl. She had a history of meth use I guess and I'd be willing to be that the drug use didn't help her cause or the baby's for that matter.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 26, 2012)

16 hours.  Didn't move a single time all day for a single call, yet the system was busy as hell.

Essentially got paid OT to do nothing before my next 2 days off, meaning almost 3 days off :rofl:




Oh, and it's official... I work with 10% of the members on this forum.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 26, 2012)

Linuss said:


> 16 hours.  Didn't move a single time all day for a single call, yet the system was busy as hell.
> 
> Essentially got paid OT to do nothing before my next 2 days off, meaning almost 3 days off :rofl:
> 
> ...



See to me that sounds absolutely boring...but it is nice to get paid for not doing a whole lot all day.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 26, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ictqCRakTIY&feature=colike[/youtube]

Proof that all med schools are the same...


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> See to me that sounds absolutely boring...but it is nice to get paid for not doing a whole lot all day.



It was boring, but it's also a nice break from running your butt off for 16 hours.


I wont complain about getting paid overtime to do nothing.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 26, 2012)

Are girls in med school really that hot? This is the second video I've seen where supposedly medical students are making fun of medical school, and most of the girls are hot.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 26, 2012)

There's quite a few very attractive ones at the med school hear h34r:


----------



## R99 (Feb 26, 2012)

Some poor bloke got crushed by a big rig, the fireys had to pry bits of him out from between the dual wheels at the back of the tractor unit, thats going to leave a stain or something

Fairly certain if I don't get yellow watch that the ambulance service is not for me anymore


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 26, 2012)

Found out a guy my partner and I transported last week had a dissecting AAA. Wowsers. I knew he was sick and I kinda suspected it but it definitely wasn't a textbook presentation.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 26, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Are girls in med school really that hot? This is the second video I've seen where supposedly medical students are making fun of medical school, and most of the girls are hot.




As with everything else, there are hot girls and there are not so hot girls in med school.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 26, 2012)

Our teaching hospital is like greys anatomy especially in the ER. Everyone is smoking hot and relatively young. I keep trying to scoop up one of the interns. 

You think "lets make this a little less Greys Anatomy and a little more Trauma... My trucks right outside" would be a good pick up line?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 26, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Our teaching hospital is like greys anatomy especially in the ER. Everyone is smoking hot and relatively young. I keep trying to scoop up one of the interns.
> 
> You think "lets make this a little less Greys Anatomy and a little more Trauma... My trucks right outside" would be a good pick up line?




I shall now call you Nurse Molly.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 26, 2012)

Code 3 for a "person fainted" that happens to be 90 minutes away. As soon as we finally arrive on scene we see that fire called the helicopter out and the helicopter is already taking off. 

90 minute drive to get sand blasted and watch the bird take off, good way to kill a couple hours.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 26, 2012)

Ugh. My partner just RSIed an MVA patient while I was transporting a guy with a stuffy nose. :/


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 26, 2012)

BAHAHAHAHAH


Just due to boredom, I went to the Verizon site and entered my work email address to see if I could get a discount.




22% discount off my monthly bill!  Score!  Saves me nearly $20 a month.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 26, 2012)

"ok Mr smith let's get you on the stretch-------- where did Mr Smith go?"

What a fun call.


----------



## R99 (Feb 26, 2012)

Well its pretty clear being an ambo is no longer my thing 

Later people

Tigger let people online know how you liked the ambulance service here compared to back home


----------



## fast65 (Feb 26, 2012)

So I ran a call this afternoon at the casino where 4 elderly women fell down the escalator...I was disappointed when I didn't find a mangled pile of walkers and dentures  :/


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 26, 2012)

Holy ALS day batman. 

You know those days where you are busy as hell but you run all BS calls? Yea today was one of those busy days where EVERYONE was trying to die on us. My partner got 2 tubes and an EJ in a 12 hour shift. Can I finish medic school already so I'm not stuck driving and starting IVs all day long lol.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 26, 2012)

fast65 said:


> So I ran a call this afternoon at the casino where 4 elderly women fell down the escalator...I was disappointed when I didn't find a mangled pile of walkers and dentures  :/



I've had medics tell me some of the worst calls they've been on were multi-wheelchair accidents at nursing homes :huh:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 26, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I've had medics tell me some of the worst calls they've been on were multi-wheelchair accidents at nursing homes :huh:



Like you have never had a wheelchair race before...  <_<


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 26, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I've had medics tell me some of the worst calls they've been on were multi-wheelchair accidents at nursing homes :huh:



"Dispatch, medic 5, we are on scene assuming incident command, we have what appears to be 5 wheelchairs involved, moderate damage, send us a second unit priority 2 and advise fire we have an active fluid leak from an odd bag on the side of one wheelchair, possible HAZMAT scene, we will advise."


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> "Dispatch, medic 5, we are on scene assuming incident command, we have what appears to be 5 wheelchairs involved, moderate damage, send us a second unit priority 2 and advise fire we have an active fluid leak from an odd bag on the side of one wheelchair, possible HAZMAT scene, we will advise."



You forgot the mutual aid request from AARP.


----------



## Oculuck (Feb 26, 2012)

Is it bad I check my notifications from this before facebook?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 26, 2012)

Oculuck said:


> Is it bad I check my notifications from this before facebook?



There's a reason we call this EMTLife.com - we become your life.:rofl:


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 26, 2012)

I try to avoid looking at my notifications. 



Too many infractions in my past, I'm scarred for life.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 26, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Like you have never had a wheelchair race before...  <_<



We had an operations agent in Las Vegas who was goofing around in a wheelchair who accidentally pulled a dumb and dumber and rolled off the end of the jetway.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 26, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I try to avoid looking at my notifications.
> 
> 
> 
> Too many infractions in my past, I'm scarred for life.



My first thought when I get the pop up window is "Crap. What did I say that was inflammatory this time?"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 26, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Like you have never had a wheelchair race before...  <_<



I've done it lol. I find gurney surfing to be alot more fun.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 26, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I try to avoid looking at my notifications.
> 
> 
> 
> Too many infractions in my past, I'm scarred for life.



I guess I don't talk enough to get infractions. This is not an invitation for any of the mods to give me any haha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 26, 2012)

firefite said:


> I've done it lol. I find gurney surfing to be alot more fun.



I may or may not have gotten caught surfing the gurney across the ambulance bay to the unit by a supervisor. He gave me a 10 for style. Then told me to stop looking like a kid who got caught with his hand in the cookie jar and that he's happy to know that there are still employees around who have fun at work but still work their butts off. Glad he had a sense of humor, I thought I was going to get a good tongue lashing.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 26, 2012)

Just a quick note...

I do not recommend ignoring any notifications from the CL's.  We will get your attention one way or another.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 26, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I try to avoid looking at my notifications.
> 
> 
> 
> Too many infractions in my past, I'm scarred for life.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 26, 2012)

Sasha said:


> My first thought when I get the pop up window is "Crap. What did I say that was inflammatory *to some thin skinned fool that I pity* this time?"



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Oculuck (Feb 26, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> There's a reason we call this EMTLife.com - we become your life.:rofl:



Its addicting, thats for suree!


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 27, 2012)

Things I learned this weekend; 

1) When working the base station at a 28 field soccer event, you will have 1/10th the calls of the mobile medics

2) There is nothing to do in Bakersfield

3) Despite number 2, two medics, two EMTs, and some cute (for Bakersfield) soccer refs can have a hell of a time.

4) Creating an orientation and field training guide for a new company is harder than it sounds


----------



## Oculuck (Feb 27, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Things I learned this weekend;
> 
> 1) When working the base station at a 28 field soccer event, you will have 1/10th the calls of the mobile medics
> 
> ...



All in one weekend..
That's EMS for ya!


----------



## Aidey (Feb 27, 2012)

Sasha said:


> You think "lets make this a little less Greys Anatomy and a little more Trauma... My trucks right outside" would be a good pick up line?



Mmmmm, I wish I had thought of that line for the cute surgical resident the other day, lol.


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 27, 2012)

I was handling this well till I saw this. I broke down in the truck


----------



## exodus (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm assuming that's for that 18 year old?


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 27, 2012)

exodus said:


> I'm assuming that's for that 18 year old?



Yes


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 27, 2012)

Rick Santorum makes a hard turn to the left...


----------



## Tommerag (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, 'ello again everyone it's been a while since ive posted. Anywho passed the medic practicals and just need to take the registry woot woot.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrata


----------



## Sasha (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## medic417 (Feb 27, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Just a quick note...
> 
> I do not recommend ignoring any notifications from the CL's.  We will get your attention one way or another.



That's for sure. They call the next steps the medic417 procedure.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 27, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> I was handling this well till I saw this. I broke down in the truck



Im sorry hun. Thats tough. If you need anything you know we are all here for you.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 27, 2012)

R99 said:


> Well its pretty clear being an ambo is no longer my thing
> 
> Later people



Uhh. Bye? 

Whatev.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 27, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Uhh. Bye?
> 
> Whatev.



Haha ditto


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 27, 2012)

Tommerag said:


> Well, 'ello again everyone it's been a while since ive posted. Anywho passed the medic practicals and just need to take the registry woot woot.



Congrats. Good to see you back.


----------



## R99 (Feb 27, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Uhh. Bye?
> 
> Whatev.



Not that I have to explain myself to you but working with muppets and stupid people on our crap watch system is burning me out

I figured this place would be good to blow off some steam  but I either get beraded about being negative all the time or the fact I am really some other person who.sounds like a complete :censored:ing nutcase but hey he was probably in reality the watch manager nobody likes as bring mentally unbalanced is their best quality

So far I have not been successful in fading into a nice cruisy yellow roster on a quiet vehicle so :censored: this :censored: im done

Tigger, remember don't forget to get a hold of Andy Gummer or Murray Holt to set up coming to visit, Andy is a really nice guy he'll help you out heaps


----------



## Sasha (Feb 27, 2012)

R99 said:


> Not that I have to explain myself to you but working with muppets and stupid people on our crap watch system is burning me out
> 
> I figured this place would be good to blow off some steam  but I either get beraded about being negative all the time or the fact I am really some other person who.sounds like a complete :censored:ing nutcase but hey he was probably in reality the watch manager nobody likes as bring mentally unbalanced is their best quality
> 
> ...



No one asked you to explain yourself. 

It's funny that when you first began to post here you claimed to know said person and dislike said person. Now you claim not to know said person. 

Why are you looking to stir drama? 

This is a nice thread, please leave your drama ilama off of it


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 27, 2012)

Just sent in $2800 to finish paying off my motorcycle.



I'm one of those people that loves seeing money in my bank account, even though I know I technically owe it, but I was paying 12% in interest on the balance, which meant I paid over $300 in the past year on the motorcycle.  I paid $3100 of the final balance this month alone.  


I hate seeing the money go, but that frees up $85 a month that I can waste on other stuff, like skittles and kitkats.





Though my net-worth graph will take a funny little nose dive this month and probably freak me out whenever I look at it.  (Yes, net-worth, so sue me)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sasha said:


> drama ilama



What is a drama ilama?


----------



## Anjel (Feb 27, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Just sent in $2800 to finish paying off my motorcycle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



court thing must not of been so bad then.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 27, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> court thing must not of been so bad then.



He's settling up his affairs before he goes to the big house.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 27, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> What is a drama ilama?



http://www.dalailama.com/


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 27, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> court thing must not of been so bad then.



Oh no, court thing is still pretty bad, but no point in paying more in interest than I make in my savings account when I can pay it off, and still keep plenty of money in the bank for potential lawyer fees...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 27, 2012)

I am SO ready for EMStoday. I can't wait.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 27, 2012)

Gotta love it when you walk up to your psych patient and the first thing he yells is "I NEED OXYGEN!!!". 

Let's see: you are a 45 year old male who is breathing at 18 times per minute with clear lung sounds. Your skin is of perfect color. You have a 98% SpO2. And no medical history that requires oxygen therapy. And I already know that you don't have home O2 because you are homeless. 

No extra oxygen for you bud. You are welcome to have the 21% in the air. Make me mad and I might take that away too..


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 27, 2012)

I had a patient several months ago call for shortness of breath.  As we walked up to her door, she literally jogged out and hopped on the stretcher and said "Let's go, I can't breathe".   Needless to say, I took my time on scene to do a... thorough... assessment.

Clear lungs, 99% room air, 40 EtCO2, no dyspnea, etc etc etc.  When I went to start an IV she said "Dont try, you ambulance drivers can never get it"....


So, off we went, me doing nothing but partaking in a staring contest.  She started to complain that the ride was too bumpy because my partner was going too fast, so I asked him to slow down.  5 minutes later she said "It's taking too long, we should be there".

I said "Ma'am, you asked us to slow down"

"No need to be rude"

"Ma'am, I'm not being rude, I'm trying to figure out what you want us to do"

"Well why aren't you doing anything for my breathing?!"

"Because ma'am, you're having no trouble holding a conversation with me.  If you'd like, I can knock you out and put a breathing tube in your throat, but I was trying real hard to avoid that"





People...


----------



## Tigger (Feb 27, 2012)

R99 said:


> Tigger, remember don't forget to get a hold of Andy Gummer or Murray Holt to set up coming to visit, Andy is a really nice guy he'll help you out heaps



That I will certainly do, thanks for the help. Now that my two week vacation is over and I have structure (OMG CLASSES) back in my life, I need a diversion.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 27, 2012)

I wonder if I can sneak out of work early to watch the Daytona 500.h34r:


----------



## medic417 (Feb 27, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I wonder if I can sneak out of work early to watch the Daytona 500.h34r:



Let me narrate for you.  Here they come to a left turn.  And now they approach another left turn, and ..............................  The cautions out bubba done banged the wall hard.  Now back green we come to a left turn......................


----------



## medic417 (Feb 27, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I wonder if I can sneak out of work early to watch the Daytona 500.h34r:





medic417 said:


> Let me narrate for you.  Here they come to a left turn.  And now they approach another left turn, and ..............................  The cautions out bubba done banged the wall hard.  Now back green we come to a left turn......................



And an update just in they made a left turn followed by a left turn.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 27, 2012)

This just in Danika Patrick has not taken the lead as they enter a left turn......


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 27, 2012)

medic417 said:


> And an update just in they made a left turn followed by a left turn.




I heard they made 4 or 5 left turns and then someone made a right turn.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 27, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I heard they made 4 or 5 left turns and then someone made a right turn.



Those damn left turns are just too confusing, you really have to be in shape and on your toes to catch 'em all


----------



## NJN (Feb 27, 2012)

How many left turns are they up to now?


----------



## Sasha (Feb 27, 2012)

NJN said:


> How many left turns are they up to now?



Aaaah. It's a zombie.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 27, 2012)

It's that deuced left turn that gets most them, Smedrick!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 27, 2012)

Now they're trying to put out a 200 gal jet fuel fire on the track.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 27, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I had a patient several months ago call for shortness of breath.  As we walked up to her door, she literally jogged out and hopped on the stretcher and said "Let's go, I can't breathe".   Needless to say, I took my time on scene to do a... thorough... assessment.
> 
> Clear lungs, 99% room air, 40 EtCO2, no dyspnea, etc etc etc.  When I went to start an IV she said "Dont try, you ambulance drivers can never get it"....
> 
> ...



I hate rude people, especially when they are rude towards me when I am there to help them. I have the patience of an ant...make more than a few comments and you are going to get a talking to from me. Especially when I bend over backwards to be nice to people. I don't get paid enough to deal with it.

Usually something along the lines of "You called us, not the other way around, if your going to be rude I'd appreciate it if you just kept your mouth shut. I haven't done anything wrong to you, I'm here working to make you feel better. I can't kick you out but I sure can set the wheels in motion and shorten your leash at the ED if you bring it to that."


----------



## medic417 (Feb 27, 2012)

As Montoya makes a left he decides he has time to fire one up.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 27, 2012)

Vid of accident
http://www.nascar.com/video/post-race/highlights/120227/cup-day-high-eight/index.html
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPRTD4Qj6lM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NJN (Feb 27, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Aaaah. It's a zombie.



Yes, I have risen from the dead. But instead of brains i want wawa..... WAWA!


----------



## NJN (Feb 27, 2012)

medic417 said:


> As Montoya makes a left he decides he has time to fire one up.



He messed up and turned right.... silly professional driver.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 27, 2012)

Letter in the mail from or general manager "boss" for an MCI in a difference county that I lead (fire chief called and wanted to tell the manager about me) and a letter of a patient who wanted to thank us personally for her transport. Plus a letter from the general manager an a Starbucks gift card. 

I can't wait for the yearly review haha


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 27, 2012)

So, I have over $540 in my old employers retirement fund, at MetLife.  The rest of my 401(k) and IRAs are at Fidelity.


I can't for the life of me, figure out how the hell to rollover my money from MetLife to ANYONE.  The option just is not there on the page!  It's like they don't want me to or something?!


----------



## Jon (Feb 28, 2012)

Caution? Again?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 28, 2012)

firefite said:


> Letter in the mail from or general manager "boss" for an MCI in a difference county that I lead (fire chief called and wanted to tell the manager about me) and a letter of a patient who wanted to thank us personally for her transport. Plus a letter from the general manager an a Starbucks gift card.
> 
> I can't wait for the yearly review haha



Nice work.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 28, 2012)

I wish the fortune tellers would make up their minds:

One weather report calls for 4 inches of snow over the next 3 days.
Another says 10-12 inches.
Another says 1-3 feet.

I have plans in the works that are being screwed with by the weather men!!!


----------



## Sasha (Feb 28, 2012)

Jon said:


> Caution? Again?



Screw caution. Dangers the name of the game.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 28, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Screw caution. Dangers the name of the game.




Apparently you missed the video posted earlier of the car rear ending a safety truck with a jet engine on it's back during a caution.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 28, 2012)

I stay as far away from NASCAR as humanly possible.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 28, 2012)

How far is it to Daytona from there?


----------



## ATrain (Feb 28, 2012)

I always thought NASCAR would be much more exciting if they didn't have cautions and made the drivers avoid the hazards on the track after a wreck.  

I know it's tough to drive that hard for that long, but think about the viewing audience that would tune in just to watch the drivers have to slalom between bumpers, pieces of exhaust, chunks of tire?  

THAT'S entertainment!


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## JPINFV (Feb 28, 2012)

> "Hello jet engine on a truck. My name is Juan Pablo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die"



...and this is why I love fark.com


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 28, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



You have just described one of the reasons I prefer most other motor sport to NASCAR.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 28, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> How far is it to Daytona from there?



Less than an hour. I was in Daytona two weeks ago at the beach.


----------



## Bob67 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ordered my Class B last night.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 28, 2012)

*Mycrofft was rong*

(haha).
I was taught by my teacher, Wilma Flintstone, to use  an apostrophe after acronyms like EMT (EMT's) to denote a plural. That is no longer the case.

_"Turabian (Chicago) allows for an apostrophe "only when an abbreviation contains internal periods or both capital and lowercase letters". The MLA is explicit "do not use an apostrophe to form the plural of an abbreviation". The APA is specific in "without an apostrophe".
_
Wikipedia said it, I believe it, that makes it so. Now to remember it!


----------



## Anjel (Feb 28, 2012)

About to get an IV started.on me 15 times.

Sounds like a good time.

And bring on the work.now. 

Pharmacology ain't no joke. Dawg.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 28, 2012)

We have an EMT in the hospital due to her totaling her car on black ice last night :sad:


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 28, 2012)

Best wishes to the blackiceskater


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 28, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> (haha).
> I was taught by my teacher, Wilma Flintstone, to use  an apostrophe after acronyms like EMT (EMT's) to denote a plural. That is no longer the case.
> 
> _"Turabian (Chicago) allows for an apostrophe "only when an abbreviation contains internal periods or both capital and lowercase letters". The MLA is explicit "do not use an apostrophe to form the plural of an abbreviation". The APA is specific in "without an apostrophe".
> ...



I had to break myself of that habit a few years ago.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 28, 2012)

So apparently my new nickname is "neonate"...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 28, 2012)

fast65 said:


> So apparently my new nickname is "neonate"...



Is that because...never mind.  I probably don't want to know.


----------



## NJN (Feb 28, 2012)

Its supposed to rain tomorrow.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, my ambulance is now a jet...I feel the need, the need for speed.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 28, 2012)

Since when are neonates allowed to fly?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 28, 2012)

I was perfectly able to fit the words "wiggle wiggle" into a patient assessment today haha


----------



## fast65 (Feb 28, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Since when are neonates allowed to fly?



Ya know ffemt, it's just a natural thing when you're this awesome.

@firefite: did they workout?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 28, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Ya know ffemt, it's just a natural thing when you're this awesome.
> 
> @firefite: did they workout?



You forgot to show us what the plane you were flying looked like, so I figured I'd do it for you.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 28, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Ya know ffemt, it's just a natural thing when you're this awesome.
> 
> @firefite: did they workout?



Hahahahaha. Not that I know of. :rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Feb 28, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> You forgot to show us what the plane you were flying looked like, so I figured I'd do it for you.



It's in the picture 

@firefite: well that's odd, were they at least wearing a speedo?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 28, 2012)

I got my first complaint today. "It hurt when he started the IV".... The education coordinator at the ER almost fell over laughing. It was quite an escapade to watch the patient and her go back and forth. 

"Ma'am it hurt because you wouldn't hold your arm still while he started it."
"No it hurt when he did, then I moved and he moved the needle in my arm and it hurt more!"
"Ma'am, if you feel the need to take this further I can supply you with the phone number to his program director but I will assure you she is not as nice or is she required to be nice to you. She will more than likely laugh at you."
"Give me her number!"

Text to me 15 minutes later from my director read: "HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, thank you for doing something that gave me a laugh today, I needed it."

Moral of the story: Don't move your freaking arm when someone is starting an IV, it hurts.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 28, 2012)

People, people, always people. Just when I'm trying to think, people get in the way


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 29, 2012)

USAF and I would like to announce our engagement. Anyone that wants details or invite, pm me.


----------



## exodus (Feb 29, 2012)

I remember a thread a while back where someone ( I think it was a Dr.) posted their cranial exam they did. I can't seem to find it now, if anyone knows where it's at can someone link it?

Gratz kat.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 29, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> USAF and I would like to announce our engagement. Anyone that wants details or invite, pm me.



Congratulations!


----------



## ATrain (Feb 29, 2012)

One more night at work after tonight until I'm on vacation for a week.  Very excited to get the hell out of Indiana for a bit.


----------



## ATrain (Feb 29, 2012)

Tornado warning here.  Ballin'.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 29, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> USAF and I would like to announce our engagement. Anyone that wants details or invite, pm me.



Congratulations Kat and Stephen!


----------



## Sasha (Feb 29, 2012)

So sad. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobil...-porter-arrested-maine-florida_n_1308148.html


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 29, 2012)

Going blind reading the mechanisms of renal gluconeogenisis.

Why can't the answer simply be "consult nephro?"


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 29, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> USAF and I would like to announce our engagement. Anyone that wants details or invite, pm me.



WOOOOO!!!! :beerchug:


----------



## Sasha (Feb 29, 2012)

They found the body of the SCFD firefighter in Maine. His poor family


----------



## fast65 (Feb 29, 2012)

You know what I miss? Usalsfyres "train wreck" scenarios


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 29, 2012)

Ask him about his post-arrest transfer that he recently had :unsure:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 29, 2012)

Seriously?!?!  Could we be a little more vague???

http://www.mymotherlode.com/news/local/1534928/Winter-Weather-Update.html



> Half a foot to five feet snow is likely above 3000 feet.



I live at 3650 ft.  So what should I expect; "Man from Snowy River" or "Day After Tomorrow"?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 29, 2012)

fast65 said:


> You know what I miss? Usalsfyres "train wreck" scenarios



I agree with this and move to demand more trainwrecks!!

All in favor say aye.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 29, 2012)

Aye!


----------



## Anjel (Feb 29, 2012)

Pregnant ladies and the use of activated charcoal.

Good idea?

Bad idea?


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Pregnant ladies and the use of activated charcoal.
> 
> Good idea?
> 
> Bad idea?



I don't see why not. It prevents adsorption of whatever the substance may be, preventing it from going into baby's blood supply.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Pregnant ladies and the use of activated charcoal.
> 
> Good idea?
> 
> Bad idea?


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 29, 2012)

"defib?"
"no reason, he's in asystole"

Breaking Bad,  accurate medicine


----------



## fast65 (Feb 29, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Ask him about his post-arrest transfer that he recently had :unsure:



Not sure I want to


----------



## fast65 (Feb 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I agree with this and move to demand more trainwrecks!!
> 
> All in favor say aye.



Aye!!!!


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 29, 2012)

*MtRescue*

North or South-facing slope?


----------



## MedicBrew (Feb 29, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Going blind reading the mechanisms of renal gluconeogenisis.
> 
> Why can't the answer simply be "consult nephro?"



That's what the Docs do around here. The problem is that the Nephro in 2 countys away and guess who gets to take them there.....anyone?????<_<


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 29, 2012)

MedicBrew said:


> That's what the Docs do around here. The problem is that the Nephro in 2 countys away and guess who gets to take them there.....anyone?????<_<



Yea, that won't help


----------



## MedicBrew (Feb 29, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Yea, that won't help



Sorry brother. 

There’s a large Native American population in our area and as such we deal with a lot of renal patients. They really are a complicated lot to treat compared. We have an initial in-depth training, followed by yearly refresher type training mostly in arrest or fluid overload situations. The gross mechanisms of the renal system are interesting, but when you start going to deep, man its head bobb’n time. Just can’t seem to keep my attention.


----------



## Jon (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey TomB... Congrats on the award tonight!!!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Pregnant ladies and the use of activated charcoal.
> 
> Good idea?
> 
> Bad idea?



I don't think it will prevent you from getting pregnant if that's what you mean.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I don't think it will prevent you from getting pregnant if that's what you mean.



No lol can a pregnant women take activated charcoal. Without harming the fetus. I did some digging and apparently activated charcoal pills work wonders on morning sickness. So I think I have my answer.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I don't think it will prevent you from getting pregnant if that's what you mean.



No you prevent pregnancy by doing naked jumping jacks after sex so his sperm falls out.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Feb 29, 2012)

*re*



Sasha said:


> No you prevent pregnancy by doing naked jumping jacks after sex so his sperm falls out.



Mental picture, cant retract it!


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 29, 2012)

Corky said:


> Mental picture, cant retract it!



I see no need for retraction of that picture at all


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Feb 29, 2012)

Sasha said:


> No you prevent pregnancy by doing naked jumping jacks after sex so his sperm falls out.



ROFLMAO!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
I needed a laugh today, thanks Sasha!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 29, 2012)

Sasha said:


> No you prevent pregnancy by doing naked jumping jacks after sex so his sperm falls out.



....... I think something in my head just made a snapping sound.


----------



## ATrain (Feb 29, 2012)

Sasha said:


> No you prevent pregnancy by doing naked jumping jacks after sex so his sperm falls out.



Sounds like the sort of thing you might want to lay down a ShamWow beforehand...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 29, 2012)

ATrain said:


> Sounds like the sort of thing you might want to lay down a ShamWow beforehand...



Okay, you owe me a new keyboard.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 29, 2012)

ATrain said:


> Sounds like the sort of thing you might want to lay down a ShamWow beforehand...


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 29, 2012)

I think taking a big swig of Charcoal in laculose, then smiling, would be birth control enough.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 29, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> I think taking a big swig of Charcoal in laculose, then smiling, would be birth control enough.



Depends upon what part of the country you are from.


----------



## tnoye1337 (Feb 29, 2012)

It's a shammy for your hammy


----------



## Aprz (Mar 1, 2012)

Aw, it looks like I didn't get hired at Rural/Metro.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 1, 2012)

Dear pharmacists, 
Don't write clinical based questions.  
Sincerely,
Students who actually understand the terms you're throwing out that you don't understand.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 1, 2012)

Dear God or TWIMC, I have a heee-uge CPR class tomorrow, please lend me a few of those lost neurons back, just for tomorrow, pretty-please?


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 1, 2012)

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/03/01/10549926-calif-teacher-resigns-after-leaving-family-for-student?ocid=todmsnbc11

Uh huh....


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 2, 2012)

Refocus... refocus... refocus... :censored::censored::censored::censored: the world, time to refocus...


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 2, 2012)

How now brown cow..............That is all, thank you


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 2, 2012)

Lots of severe weather out there today.  For those in the affected area, stay safe.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm supposed to fly into Birmingham tonight. I get in around 8pm so expect major storms around 745pm


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 2, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm supposed to fly into Birmingham tonight. I get in around 8pm so expect major storms around 745pm



Aw snap, bbg!


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 2, 2012)

Tommerag said:


> How now brown cow..............That is all, thank you



Sorry mate, good y'all thinking of Brown but Brown was a figment of my imagination and I think it's best we forget he ever existed.



katgrl2003 said:


> USAF and I would like to announce our engagement. Anyone that wants details or invite, pm me.



Good for you, you deserve to be with somebody who makes you happy and I feel deeply ashamed I could not make you happy.  

I sincerely hope your marriage is strong and enduring and that it brings you both true joy and happiness for eternity.  

May you spend many happy years together, may each and every day you are together bring both of you the opportunity to grow closer and love one another more than the previous day.  I hope your children grow up happy and strong to one day tell you that they will be fulfilled if their own relationships could be like your own.

Please give your marriage the attention it deserves to so it can be platform of stability for future growth and prosperity; never take each other for granted, you have been blessed with the opportunity to spend your life with each other and while capable of producing overwhelmingly worthwhile reward it will require work.   Please heed the warning that broken families produce broken children who will forever seek all consumingly to escape their broken upbringing

May the Lord bless and keep both of you so you can enjoy the benefits of a good life together, may the Lord be gracious onto you, and bring you peace both now and forever 

Anyway enough from me, best nick off ... 

Looks like a go Oz, road traffic accident
Bloody hell Brown, somebody travelling at twice the speed of life again?
Sounds like it Oz, you know we travel much faster and we never crash, hmm
That Brown, is because we keep you from driving the helicopter!

Ambulance, Medevac, airborne


----------



## Bob67 (Mar 2, 2012)

Calling for thunder storms for my shift tonight. This may break my white cloud streak. :unsure:


----------



## Runinhot (Mar 2, 2012)

Sasha said:


> No you prevent pregnancy by doing naked jumping jacks after sex so his sperm falls out.



So that's how you do it? Why didn't I get the memo 4 kids ago?!   Lol


----------



## Sasha (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow. Another zombie.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 2, 2012)

MrBrown said:


> Good for you, you deserve to be with somebody who makes you happy and I feel deeply ashamed I could not make you happy.
> 
> I sincerely hope your marriage is strong and enduring and that it brings you both true joy and happiness for eternity.
> 
> ...




Wow, so you actually didn't commit suicide? I knew it was just a ploy to make me and USAF upset. You are trying to sound gracious, but I remember all the nasty things you said, the nasty things that were sent to USAF on _Christmas Day_ no less trying to make him think he was responsible for your supposed suicide. You are a sick twisted :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: who has nothing better to do but to try to make other people miserable. I was willing to stay friends, but when I moved on, you seemed to make it your life goal to make my life miserable. Sending a letter to my parents? If you wanted to talk to me, that's fine, but do not get my family involved. I am washing my hands of you, and want nothing more to do with you.

Oh, and the bolded portion? I am well aware of that after dating you, and my family and USAF's are both plenty stable. I think we will do fine without any advice from you.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 2, 2012)

Tommerag said:


> How now brown cow..............That is all, thank you


----------



## silver (Mar 2, 2012)

NVRob said:


>



[YOUTUBE]jYj7T9eEQ4U[/YOUTUBE]

added audio emphasis


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 2, 2012)

MrBrown said:


> Sorry mate, good y'all thinking of Brown but Brown was a figment of my imagination and I think it's best we forget he ever existed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 2, 2012)

*re*

Oh the day just got interesting!


----------



## Aprz (Mar 2, 2012)

I know he upsets you and USAFmedic and this forum is meant to be a place where you can talk about things to get it off your shoulder, but I really do feel like there are better people to share that with than us.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 2, 2012)

I thought that most of the people I work with actually respected me as a young medic trying to do the best he can...but today's training session has made it blatantly apparent that I'm here simply for their amusement.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 2, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I know he upsets you and USAFmedic and this forum is meant to be a place where you can talk about things to get it off your shoulder, but I really do feel like there are better people to share that with than us.



You don't even know half the story. 

This "nice message" from Brown is after he pretended to be his Mom and texted USAF and Kat and harassed them and guilted them for "causing Brown to hang himself" he harassed them on effing Christmas with that BS. 

Yet here he is, alive and well. And Kats response was a lot more civil than I would have been. 

You're not a mod so why are you trying to tell others what to do?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 2, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I thought that most of the people I work with actually respected me as a young medic trying to do the best he can...but today's training session has made it blatantly apparent that I'm here simply for their amusement.



I'm sorry. I think you're fantastic.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I'm sorry. I think you're fantastic.



Thank you


----------



## BandageBrigade (Mar 2, 2012)

Sasha said:


> You don't even know half the story.
> 
> This "nice message" from Brown is after he pretended to be his Mom and texted USAF and Kat and harassed them and guilted them for "causing Brown to hang himself" he harassed them on effing Christmas with that BS.
> 
> You're not a mod so why are you trying to tell others what to do?



I think everyones entitled to their own opinion though. This is a public forum. Apr gave one on a subject being discussed. You gave one on that. Besides, doesnt this dude live in NZ? Is it that hard to ignore someone that far away? Now you have my opinion thrown in as well :glare: h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Mar 2, 2012)

When they're testing you, stalking you on a forum and through other media outlets.... Yeah. I'd say its hard for them to ignore him.


----------



## firetender (Mar 2, 2012)

...so let's please continue with our Directionlessness.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 2, 2012)

Sometimes it's best to say nothing at all...


----------



## BandageBrigade (Mar 2, 2012)

Apparently..


----------



## Anjel (Mar 2, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Sometimes it's best to say nothing at all...



...you say it besttt....whenn you sayy nothinng at allll....

/love ballad


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 2, 2012)

A deputy sheriff just bought me my Qdoba...he was in front of me in line and we got the same thing, both in uniform, and he gets it for cheaper. Didn't really bother me but the LEO got very grumpy with the cashier, paid for mine because "you guys worker harder and get paid less than we do!" then proclaimed he was never buying food from a Qdoba again unless they gave equivalent discounts to all public safety employees. Then customers in the store started chiming in and agreeing with him... Talk about being the center of attention...all i wanted was my quesadilla!


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 2, 2012)

NVRob said:


> A deputy sheriff just bought me my Qdoba...he was in front of me in line and we got the same thing, both in uniform, and he gets it for cheaper. Didn't really bother me but the LEO got very grumpy with the cashier, paid for mine because "you guys worker harder and get paid less than we do!" then proclaimed he was never buying food from a Qdoba again unless they gave equivalent discounts to all public safety employees. Then customers in the store started chiming in and agreeing with him... Talk about being the center of attention...all i wanted was my quesadilla!



Interesting. I've noticed a lot of places give discounts to fire and LE, but not EMS. I don't understand why. If you're giving it to one, why not the others?


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 2, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> USAF and I would like to announce our engagement. Anyone that wants details or invite, pm me.



Congratulations!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 2, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> USAF and I would like to announce our engagement. Anyone that wants details or invite, pm me.



My condolences...I mean my congratulations.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 2, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> USAF and I would like to announce our engagement. Anyone that wants details or invite, pm me.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 2, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I thought that most of the people I work with actually respected me as a young medic trying to do the best he can...but today's training session has made it blatantly apparent that I'm here simply for their amusement.




Are those two concepts mutually exclusive?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 2, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Are those two concepts mutually exclusive?



Nope...in EMS they are pretty much required.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 2, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> My condolences...I mean my congratulations.



I think condolences are in order for USAF. I already have him trained to answer yes, dear when I tell him to do something.


----------



## firetender (Mar 2, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> I think condolences are in order for USAF. I already have him trained to answer yes, dear when I tell him to do something.


 
You must be something else; it never worked for us!

Kidding aside, that's great news and all my best!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 2, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Lots of severe weather out there today.  For those in the affected area, stay safe.



Possibly the "best" vehicle accident in snow that I have ever seen outside of Hollywood:

http://ilovepwnage.com/video.php?v=MzE0NzI


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 2, 2012)

NVRob said:


> A deputy sheriff just bought me my Qdoba...he was in front of me in line and we got the same thing, both in uniform, and he gets it for cheaper. Didn't really bother me but the LEO got very grumpy with the cashier, paid for mine because "you guys worker harder and get paid less than we do!" then proclaimed he was never buying food from a Qdoba again unless they gave equivalent discounts to all public safety employees. Then customers in the store started chiming in and agreeing with him... Talk about being the center of attention...all i wanted was my quesadilla!



That is one of those friggin awesome "spontaneous applause" moments...  LOVE IT...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 2, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> That is one of those friggin awesome "spontaneous applause" moments...  LOVE IT...



It was pretty entertaining. The cashier then decided to give me the discount and the LEO insisted on paying full price since she would be "breaking the rules since he's not a cop." I have a new favorite cop haha. 

Honestly I could care less about the discount, a dollar or two really isn't a big deal but the entire scene was pretty hilarious to witness. I'm the last person to ask for a discount and if I get one the discounted money ends up in the tip jar.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 2, 2012)

About how I feel today


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 2, 2012)

Just watched a friend's video she shot talking to her dog at the vet's from behind the camera before leaving the dog overnight, then having to put down the dog the next morning. The friend has stage 4 lung CA but is fighting it, and being medically indigent is looking at her socialized medicine money drying up. Soon, "no soup for you".
The cloud doesn't get much blacker.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 3, 2012)

firetender said:


> You must be something else; it never worked for us!
> 
> Kidding aside, that's great news and all my best!



I have no idea how it happened, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 3, 2012)

Quick someone post something positive.


----------



## firetender (Mar 3, 2012)

If you're one in a million and you live in New York City, there are 8.3 of you.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 3, 2012)

I managed to hack Chimpie's webcam...here's the proof.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 3, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Quick someone post something positive.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 3, 2012)

firefite said:


>



"claps" 

I was so waiting for that. You win the mental hug


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 3, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> "claps"
> 
> I was so waiting for that. You win the mental hug



Haha yay!! Well you did say positive..


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 3, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I managed to hack Chimpie's webcam...here's the proof.



CHIMPIE:






FFEMT:






IF THEY HAD A CHILD:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 3, 2012)

You win that round.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 3, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> You win that round.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 3, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


>



Wanna bet?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 3, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Wanna bet?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 3, 2012)

I had more then 100 blood pressures done on me in 4 hours today. I don't think that is the healthiest thing...


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 3, 2012)

firefite said:


> I had more then 100 blood pressures done on me in 4 hours today. I don't think that is the healthiest thing...




Why not just get the students involved with health fairs? I'm going to be doing a ton of blood pressures tomorrow at a community health fair that my school is volunteering at.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 3, 2012)

I forgot how loud apartment buildings can be on friday nights....


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 3, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


>



 ( •_•)⌐■-■ So you don't gamble because... (⌐■_■) it's a losing bet.

YEEEAAAAAAAA


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 3, 2012)

I love when my partner is in a bad mood before our shift even starts...NOT! Smile :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: it'll make our day much more enjoyable.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 3, 2012)

I swear, some doctors are as bad as civilians when it comes to abusing ems 


No, potential for mvc is not a valid reason to use an ambulance. 

No, voluntary psych patients don't need continual supervision during transport.  You don't keep a nurse in their room the whole time.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 3, 2012)

I have had two redbulls since 7am. I feel like I'm vibrating.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 3, 2012)

Must.... Refrain.... So tempting.....


----------



## Anjel (Mar 3, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Must.... Refrain.... So tempting.....



Better out than in.... I always say.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 3, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Why not just get the students involved with health fairs? I'm going to be doing a ton of blood pressures tomorrow at a community health fair that my school is volunteering at.



We were testing students out on vital signs. So in order to know that the students weren't pulling numbers out of their butt I had to be the "test subject" since my B/p is always on the low side around 108/70


----------



## fast65 (Mar 3, 2012)

Lucky me, I have a third rider today...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 3, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Lucky me, I have a third rider today...



What did you do to cause the supervisor to ride with you today?


----------



## rmabrey (Mar 3, 2012)

I just spent $600 pm a mtn bike and I'm excited that it was on sale


----------



## fast65 (Mar 3, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> What did you do to cause the supervisor to ride with you today?



Started introducing myself to all my patients as Tony Stark II


----------



## Sasha (Mar 3, 2012)

I have messed up something. My hip keeps popping and my lower back effing hurts.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I have messed up something. My hip keeps popping and my lower back effing hurts.



So sorry. Hope you feel better. When do you have to go to work?


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 3, 2012)

Insanely productive day today...painted the bathroom, decluttered an cleaned the kitchen, kid bday party for my cousins son, 2 hours at a girl scout cookie booth, a goodwill run, and a 12 hour night shift.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I have messed up something. My hip keeps popping and my lower back effing hurts.



Too much Redbull?:rofl:

Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 3, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> So sorry. Hope you feel better. When do you have to go to work?



I'm at work.  

I worked last night from 11am to 4am then came back for a 10-10 and I'm working every day til Wednesday. Maybe my hip is crying in exhaustion.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 3, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Insanely productive day today...painted the bathroom, decluttered an cleaned the kitchen, kid bday party for my cousins son, 2 hours at a girl scout cookie booth, a goodwill run, and a 12 hour night shift.



Super Mom dun dun dun.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I'm at work.
> 
> I worked last night from 11am to 4am then came back for a 10-10 and I'm working every day til Wednesday. Maybe my hip is crying in exhaustion.



Painful. Ugh. Probably ought to just quit your job.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 3, 2012)

Going to a Bob Page seminar at the end.of the month. Kinda excited lol


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 3, 2012)

I've on Wednesday brought a job application for the fire and Rescue to the city Administration. I hope so that i can get the Job as EMT-P.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 3, 2012)

Just got home from EMS today. It's a pretty good conference this year, some really good speakers…


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Mar 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Going to a Bob Page seminar at the end.of the month. Kinda excited lol



He's speaking in my area, but unfortunately its on a weekday and I work weekdays. Really wanted to go, but I can't burn the PTO.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Going to a Bob Page seminar at the end.of the month. Kinda excited lol



I'm jealous. I just got his book in the mail.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Going to a Bob Page seminar at the end.of the month. Kinda excited lol



Is it a one or two day seminar?  I went to a two day seminar about a month ago.  He's a very entertaining speaker, and has some good information.  It is well worth the time/money.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry for the 200lb package I ordered UPS guys.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 3, 2012)

I am officially a dork. 

I changed my notification sound to the four note mockingjay theme from the hunger games movie. 

Where do I go for my welcome to dorkdom package?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I am officially a dork.
> 
> I changed my notification sound to the four note mockingjay theme from the hunger games movie.
> 
> Where do I go for my welcome to dorkdom package?



http://tinyurl.com/3c3ut


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> Sorry for the 200lb package I ordered UPS guys.



toys for the truck or the dirtbike?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 4, 2012)

Anyone else have a long day and want to go out drinking?


----------



## Aidey (Mar 4, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Anyone else have a long day and want to go out drinking?



Make that a long week. I would, and I don't even drink.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 4, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Anyone else have a long day and want to go out drinking?



Me! The option is pretty much out of the question though seeing as I work at 0615 tomorrow :sad:

Another night though. If you are ever up in the Reno area I'll buy you a beer or two. :beerchug: 

edit: same goes for you Aidey, or anyone who isn't a creep. If you don't drink, we'll make it a Root Beer haha.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> toys for the truck or the dirtbike?



Toys for the truck. 






Moves the spare tire from underneath the truck and puts it where the tailgate is. Already have a brand new spare tire and brand new rim for it. 

Up next is strobe lights (not to be a wacker haha)


----------



## Anjel (Mar 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Me! The option is pretty much out of the question though seeing as I work at 0615 tomorrow :sad:
> 
> Another night though. If you are ever up in the Reno area I'll buy you a beer or two. :beerchug:
> 
> edit: same goes for you Aidey, or anyone who isn't a creep. If you don't drink, we'll make it a Root Beer haha.



I def. Need a drink. But I work at 0900. I have been trying to curse my partner and I with a LDT to Cali lol

So we can swing by Reno lol EMTlife party. Since 70% on here are from Cali.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> or anyone who isn't a creep.



You say that like it doesn't rule out 99% of us


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 4, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I def. Need a drink. But I work at 0900. I have been trying to curse my partner and I with a LDT to Cali lol
> 
> So we can swing by Reno lol EMTlife party. Since 70% on here are from Cali.



Everyone loves Cali. The sun, beach, surf, mountains, high gas prices, high taxes on everything, no jobs, very limited scope of practice for EMT/Medic....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 4, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I def. Need a drink. But I work at 0900. I have been trying to curse my partner and I with a LDT to Cali lol
> 
> So we can swing by Reno lol EMTlife party. Since 70% on here are from Cali.



That would be a ridiculously long LDT haha.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> Everyone loves Cali. The sun, beach, surf, mountains, high gas prices, high taxes on everything, no jobs, very limited scope of practice for EMT/Medic....



True, but you're forgetting the best part of Cali.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 4, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> True, but you're forgetting the best part of Cali.



And that is?


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> And that is?




Me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 4, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Me.



false :rofl:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 4, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Make that a long week. I would, and I don't even drink.



You need to take it up.



NVRob said:


> Me! The option is pretty much out of the question though seeing as I work at 0615 tomorrow :sad:
> 
> Another night though. If you are ever up in the Reno area I'll buy you a beer or two. :beerchug:
> 
> edit: same goes for you Aidey, or anyone who isn't a creep. If you don't drink, we'll make it a Root Beer haha.



I am a creep.  But I may be in Reno if my Grandpa decides that I need another funeral this month.  



firefite said:


> Everyone loves Cali. The sun, beach, surf, mountains, high gas prices, high taxes on everything, no jobs, very limited scope of practice for EMT/Medic....



But.. Happy Cows Come From California.



ffemt8978 said:


> True, but you're forgetting the best part of Cali.



Free college tuition for Illegal Immigrants while my tuition went up by 80% per unit in the last 12 months???


----------



## Aidey (Mar 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Me! The option is pretty much out of the question though seeing as I work at 0615 tomorrow :sad:
> 
> Another night though. If you are ever up in the Reno area I'll buy you a beer or two. :beerchug:
> 
> edit: same goes for you Aidey, or anyone who isn't a creep. If you don't drink, we'll make it a Root Beer haha.



Lol, ok. What about a root beer float?


----------



## Aidey (Mar 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> And that is?



Girls in bikinis. 

I'm a straight chick and even I know the answer to that one!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 4, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Lol, ok. What about a root beer float?



Absolutely haha. I don't even remember the last time I had one.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 4, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Girls in bikinis.
> 
> I'm a straight chick and even I know the answer to that one!



I don't get to see much of that since I am about an hour away from the beach. The most excitement we get is stagecoach haha


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> I don't get to see much of that since I am about an hour away from the beach. The most excitement we get is stagecoach haha



Contrary to popular belief, the entire state is not Ocean Front.  In fact, if you wore a bikini three days ago in my county... well, lets just say "It ain't polite to point"!!!  :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Contrary to popular belief, the entire state is not Ocean Front.  In fact, if you wore a bikini three days ago in my county... well, lets just say "It ain't polite to point"!!!  :rofl:



Same here. We got 3 inches of snow. The snow has only stuck on the ground 3 times in 19 years in my town haha


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> And that is?



The sign that says "Now leaving California."


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 4, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> The sign that says "Now leaving California."


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 4, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> The sign that says "Now leaving California."



Haha that's just wrong. Even tho I talk kind of badly about Cali I actually never plan on leaving.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Tigger (Mar 4, 2012)

First study session for anatomy class is now. Arrgg so many bones, so little time.


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 4, 2012)

When I took A&P years ago, what I did was get some 'temporary tattoo' pens (Some gel pens work great for this) and draw on myself labeling where the bones and muscles were. Didn't work so well for the backside since I couldn't talk my boyfriend into letting me draw on him. But it was a help for the areas I could see on myself.

I also made 'jigsaw' puzzle by transferring the outlines of the bones onto card stock and fitting them together. I had to make many different views for parts like the skull. On the back of each 'bone' I would put things like the name of the bone, and any other tidbits of info I thought I would need to memorize.


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 4, 2012)

What a nice last month with a lot of work and no one has noticed that I had on Carnival Monday birthday ....:wacko:

what can I do.?....i feel so old... :rofl:

Here it is spring....


----------



## medic417 (Mar 4, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> The sign that says "Now leaving California."



Thankfully it want be long till thats gone as Cali falls off into the ocean.h34r:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 4, 2012)

Every time I lean over snot dribbles out my nose  this is gonna be a long day at work.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 4, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Every time I lean over snot dribbles out my nose  this is gonna be a long day at work.



Don't lean over.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 4, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Don't lean over.



Shhh no medical advice


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 4, 2012)

I love doing medical flight pick-ups. Spend over an hour waiting for the plane to land, then driving on the landing strip with code lights on. Pick up the patient and flight crew transport to the hospital. Then have to transport the flight crew back all with barely any paperwork.

Depending on who the flight nurse and flight medic are sometimes they will buy us lunch or coffee.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 4, 2012)

Sitting under a Valley Oak, on BOR land, next to a reservoir, playing Angry Birds, waiting for the Dog to find me.  I love training days...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't know what it is about today but I'm over it. All bs ALS calls in the middle of nowhere and all I've done is drive all over this damn city all day long.

Pardon my grumpiness.

My partner isn't helping the fact either by deciding to attend every single call even if it's an easy I or B call.


----------



## saskgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Apparently it's time for me to hit the books again, recert time is here...

Every year I say I'm going to review a bit over the year and every year I don't. It's like a bad new year's resolution...


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 4, 2012)

saskgirl said:


> Apparently it's time for me to hit the books again, recert time is here...
> 
> Every year I say I'm going to review a bit over the year and every year I don't. It's like a bad new year's resolution...



I know that  from somewhere.......-_-


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 4, 2012)

Just a reminder, be careful on windy mountain roads. I got to watch a recovery operation about 1/8th of a mile up the road from where I study in the mountains.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't remember this in any of my rescue classes.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ed7_1330887675


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 4, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Just a reminder, be careful on windy mountain roads. I got to watch a recovery operation about 1/8th of a mile up the road from where I study in the mountains.



County?  Fire or LE/SAR running it?



ffemt8978 said:


> I don't remember this in any of my rescue classes.
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ed7_1330887675



Easier ways to get them down... "READY... AIM... FIRE!!!"


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 4, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> County?  Fire or LE/SAR running it?


I think County Fire. LACo had their helicopter on scene. US Forrest Service had a helicopter staged on a parking area close to Mt. Baldy. There was 2 different SAR vehicles that passed me, as well as about a half a dozen LACo fire vehicles (rough estimate: 2 pumpers, 2 ladders, a paramedic squad, and the LACo USAR truck), a Schaffer ambulance and supervisor vehicle, and a couple US Forrest Service fire vehicles (at least one brush truck and one person hauler) when I got up there. 

http://glendora.patch.com/articles/...crash-mountain-rescue-angeles-national-forest

The maps wrong. It's just east of where the white road (a fire road) meets the yellow road (Glendora Ridge Road).


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 4, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I think County Fire. LACo had their helicopter on scene. US Forrest Service had a helicopter staged on a parking area close to Mt. Baldy. There was 2 different SAR vehicles that passed me, as well as about a half a dozen LACo fire vehicles (rough estimate: 2 pumpers, 2 ladders, a paramedic squad, and the LACo USAR truck), a Schaffer ambulance and supervisor vehicle, and a couple US Forrest Service fire vehicles (at least one brush truck and one person hauler) when I got up there.
> 
> http://glendora.patch.com/articles/...crash-mountain-rescue-angeles-national-forest
> 
> The maps wrong. It's just east of where the white road (a fire road) meets the yellow road (Glendora Ridge Road).



Cool.  I have had some dealings with the LA County Sheriff's SAR, Montrose SAR, and Sierra Madre SAR folks.  And I have been a follower of Sierra Madre and their GIS development.  Just wondering if they were involved.  Was Rescue 5 in the air?


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 4, 2012)

Correction: It was a LACo Sheriff helicopter, not LACo FD. 

Sierra Madre was one of the SAR pickups that I saw pass me, but I don't remember what the other SAR pickup was. Here are some pictures. Thankfully, I couldn't see the actual recovery operation, it was on the other side of an outcropping. However it was very eerie seeing the helicopter disappear behind the hillside while it was below me.  


















Here's the US Forrest Service helicopter that was parked near the start of the road. When I left they were gone too.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 4, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Correction: It was a LACo Sheriff helicopter, not LACo FD.
> 
> Sierra Madre was one of the SAR pickups that I saw pass me, but I don't remember what the other SAR pickup was. Here are some pictures. Thankfully, I couldn't see the actual recovery operation, it was on the other side of an outcropping. However it was very eerie seeing the helicopter disappear behind the hillside while it was below me.



<sigh>  Good times.  Yep... that is Rescue 5; the envy of every Smaller County SAR Team in CA... it is a beast.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 4, 2012)

Little Johnny blows up a balloon and starts flicking it all around the house with his finger.

His mother tells him to stop it as he's liable to break something, but Johnny continues.

"Johnny!" Mom screams. "Knock it off." You're going to break something.
He stops and eventually Mom leaves for a short trip to the shopping center.
Johnny starts up with the balloon again after his mom has left for the store...

He gives it one last flick and it lands in the toilet where he leaves it..
Mom comes in and while putting away the groceries gets a diarrhea run. She can hardly make it to the toilet in time and SPLASH, out it comes.

When she's finished, she looks down and can't believe what she's seeing. She's not sure what this big brown thing is in the toilet! She calls her doctor. The doctor is baffled as she describes the situation, but he assures her he'll be over shortly to examine everything.

When he arrives she leads him to the bathroom and he gets down on his knees and takes a long, hard look at the thing. Finally, he takes out his pen and sort of touches it to see what it might be and POP! The balloon explodes and poop is everywhere. On him, the walls, etc.

"Doctor! Doctor! Are you all right?" she asks.

He says, "I've been in this business for over 30 years, and this is the first time I've ever actually seen a fart!"


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 4, 2012)

Amazing... just absolutely amazing.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 4, 2012)

Way too many "red names" in the Private Room... I think JP or medic417 said something that would make me laugh... that... or they're playing spin the bottle in there.  :unsure:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 4, 2012)

Our weekly CL chat.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 4, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Our weekly CL chat.



Who brings the tequila?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Who brings the tequila?



The first forum member to ask what we're doing in chat.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 4, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Way too many "red names" in the Private Room... I think JP or medic417 said something that would make me laugh... that... or they're playing spin the bottle in there.  :unsure:




So you saw my "Don't be racist, be like Mario" post?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 4, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> The first forum member to ask what we're doing in chat.



All out... sorry... it was a long day yesterday...



JPINFV said:


> So you saw my "Don't be racist, be like Mario" post?



"I am not racist; I hate everyone equally!  I am an equal opportunity azzhole!"


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 4, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> "I am not racist; I hate everyone equally!  I am an equal opportunity azzhole!"



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLDVzyWMCXU[/YOUTUBE]

I'm am actually smart enough not to post the "I hate everyone equally" clip from Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 4, 2012)

I was supposed to be off an hour and a half ago. We are taking a patient home. Up stairs. My partner never used a stairchair before. She also cant lift. 

Having partners like her is making me hate female EMS providers. I am finding generally they play into the weak and helpless I'm just a girl crap. 

I know there are some kickass ladies here. I figure you guys are the exception, as is my bestie.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 4, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I was supposed to be off an hour and a half ago. We are taking a patient home. Up stairs. My partner never used a stairchair before. She also cant lift.
> 
> Having partners like her is making me hate female EMS providers. I am finding generally they play into the weak and helpless I'm just a girl crap.
> 
> I know there are some kickass ladies here. I figure you guys are the exception, as is my bestie.



Are stairchairs that difficult to figure out? Do you have the ballin Stryker chair with the tracks?


----------



## MMiz (Mar 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Are stairchairs that difficult to figure out? Do you have the ballin Stryker chair with the tracks?


I found that many of my partners struggled opening a stair chair and working with the straps.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 4, 2012)

We have the rickety Orange ones. 

They're not hard to figure out but she's never done it and can't lift and I'm worried the combination will make her drop the patient. 

She kept telling me I think I can well I have to do it anyway well If I don't they'll fire me I might be able to do it etcetc. 

I told her she needs to tell me for sure 100% she can do it or she is putting me and my patient in danger. 

She couldn't. So I called dispatch and apologized profusely and asked for a second crew. We are waiting.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 4, 2012)

MMiz said:


> I found that many of my partners struggled opening a stair chair and working with the straps.



Really? 

I've never had an issue figuring out how to use any of our equipment. Also the two new guys that have ridden FTO time with my partner and I have never had a problem either. Maybe I just give people too much credit? 

I guess it helps that Stryker had the brilliant idea to make anything that causes a part of the equipment to fold/unfold/move bright red.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Really?
> 
> I've never had an issue figuring out how to use any of our equipment. Also the two new guys that have ridden FTO time with my partner and I have never had a problem either. Maybe I just give people too much credit?
> 
> I guess it helps that Stryker had the brilliant idea to make anything that causes a part of the equipment to fold/unfold/move bright red.



That's why I love the fact that for our company we all (old and new employees) get trained on how to use the stair chair.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm like two minutes from fireman carrying this dude up the stairs.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 4, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I'm like two minutes from fireman carrying this dude up the stairs.



Yea muscles!!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 4, 2012)

Either stair chairs aren't that complicated or I'm a friggin genius.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 4, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Either stair chairs aren't that complicated or I'm a friggin genius.



Soo EMS in fact is rocket science..


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 4, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Either stair chairs aren't that complicated or I'm a friggin genius.



Ummm... I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that given the alternative: Definitely the FIRST ONE!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 4, 2012)

I just intubated and flew a 16 year old drowning. 

Ruined my night.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 4, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I just intubated and flew a 16 year old drowning.
> 
> Ruined my night.



Down time?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 4, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I just intubated and flew a 16 year old drowning.
> 
> Ruined my night.



Bummer. I'm sorry to hear that. If you need someone to vent at don't hesitate to PM me.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 4, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I just intubated and flew a 16 year old drowning.
> 
> Ruined my night.



Bummer


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> That's why I love the fact that for our company we all (old and new employees) get trained on how to use the stair chair.



We use the stairchair in our pre-employment lift test so that probably has something to do with why all the newbies know how they work. 

The tracked Strykers are like cheating though. If push came to shove I could take a 200 pounder down a set of stairs by myself and I'm a little guy. Hell I watched one of our tiny female medics go down a set of stairs with the 200 lb dummy alone just to prove to the new hires it was possible. They are that operator friendly.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm home now. Going to sleep a bit. Back in the truck tomorrow. It'll be okay. I think the kid will be okay, too. 

It's just that my son is 16. Kinda hit close to home. :/


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I'm home now. Going to sleep a bit. Back in the truck tomorrow. It'll be okay. I think the kid will be okay, too.
> 
> It's just that my son is 16. Kinda hit close to home. :/



I hear you, brother.  Been there.  Remember, you come first.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I'm home now. Going to sleep a bit. Back in the truck tomorrow. It'll be okay. I think the kid will be okay, too.
> 
> It's just that my son is 16. Kinda hit close to home. :/



Worked (and subsequently called) a 2 y/o swimming pool drowning with a 2 y/o daughter at the house. I know the feeling. Feel free to get in touch if you need to.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 5, 2012)

I've been seriously examining certain parts of my life in the last month or so. It's time for a different direction.

"We are what we think. All that we are arises With our thoughts. With our thoughts, We make our world."


----------



## Anjel (Mar 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Bummer. I'm sorry to hear that. If you need someone to vent at don't hesitate to PM me.



Ditto hun. Im here for you.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I just intubated and flew a 16 year old drowning.
> 
> Ruined my night.



I'm sorry  That's a terrible way to end a night


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 5, 2012)

It's all good. Thanks guys. I'm going to call up to the trauma center and get an update.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, I'll be. He's already extubated, no neuro deficits. Going home tomorrow. 

Thank God for positive outcomes.


----------



## MedicBrew (Mar 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Well, I'll be. He's already extubated, no neuro deficits. Going home tomorrow.
> 
> Thank God for positive outcomes.



Sounds like you did your job, Good job brother!!


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 5, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I was supposed to be off an hour and a half ago. We are taking a patient home. Up stairs. My partner never used a stairchair before. She also cant lift.
> 
> Having partners like her is making me hate female EMS providers. I am finding generally they play into the weak and helpless I'm just a girl crap.
> 
> I know there are some kickass ladies here. I figure you guys are the exception, as is my bestie.



You know it. I hate girls who play that crap and make the rest of us look bad. 

Add to the weak and helpless thing drama and oversharing.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 5, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I've been seriously examining certain parts of my life in the last month or so. It's time for a different direction.
> 
> "We are what we think. All that we are arises With our thoughts. With our thoughts, We make our world."



So just wondering, what does that quote mean to you?


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Well, I'll be. He's already extubated, no neuro deficits. Going home tomorrow.
> 
> Thank God for positive outcomes.



Count this one as an actual save!  Rock on!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Well, I'll be. He's already extubated, no neuro deficits. Going home tomorrow.
> 
> Thank God for positive outcomes.



Paramedic = 1

Death = 0

Guess we know who is more powerful.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 5, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Paramedic = 1
> 
> Death = 0
> 
> Guess we know who is more powerful.



Today.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 5, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Today.



Yep. I've had plenty of days when death trumps my amazing paramedical feats of daring do...


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Well, I'll be. He's already extubated, no neuro deficits. Going home tomorrow.
> 
> Thank God for positive outcomes.



Great job!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Well, I'll be. He's already extubated, no neuro deficits. Going home tomorrow.
> 
> Thank God for positive outcomes.



Nice work!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 5, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Paramedic = 1
> 
> Death = 0
> 
> Guess we know who is more powerful.



Shhhhhhhhh he might be listening.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 5, 2012)

*Recipe for worst mixed drink ever*

3 crushed up halls cough drops
1 aspirin
1 crushed up cepacol (15 mg benzocaine/ 4 mg menthol)
2 cups boiling water
1 tea bag of choice

Dissolve everything in boiling water add tea bag then sip slowly while feeling sorry for yourself and cursing your parents for deciding not to have your tonsils out when you were 7.


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 5, 2012)

Back home from the rescue training. Now I've Refreshed all Medical Device admissions again, for the Corpuls 08/16, AED Zoll Plus , AED Zoll Pro and Medtronic CRplus. The practicing with laryngeal tube, Semi automatic defibrillator and the AED"s was really good today. 

I like it !!!!


----------



## Aprz (Mar 5, 2012)

Start working at Rural/Metro on the 17th if everything goes smoothly.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Mar 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Well, I'll be. He's already extubated, no neuro deficits. Going home tomorrow.
> 
> Thank God for positive outcomes.



Awesome!!! Like somone else stated, attribute that to great scene work!!


----------



## Tigger (Mar 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Really?
> 
> I've never had an issue figuring out how to use any of our equipment. Also the two new guys that have ridden FTO time with my partner and I have never had a problem either. Maybe I just give people too much credit?
> 
> I guess it helps that Stryker had the brilliant idea to make anything that causes a part of the equipment to fold/unfold/move bright red.



The great thing about them Ferno stair chairs is that they fall open if you don't carry them right way. No instruction required! 

I can't imagine those Stryker's are terribly fun when taking someone up the stairs though? And this is not strictly an IFT problem, I have taken people up the stairs on 911 calls, stupid basement apartments and their rickety narrow staircases.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Mar 5, 2012)

I was doing calltaking in the comm center sat night/sun morning, and at the end of my shift during shift change a Sheriffs Deputy hit his emergency button on his radio which keyed up all the radios in the center and for 10 seconds, all we heard was him screaming that he was on fire.....
I wasnt on a radio, so there wasnt anything I could do... Never felt so useless in my life... :sad:
The Deputy was hit head on at a high rate of speed by a wrong way driver after a night of storms... Luckily there was no fire but the Deputy was Trauma Alerted in critical condition. 
They upgraded him to stable today, and all of his surgeries have gone well, they think he will be home at the end of the week.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 5, 2012)

Worked 64 hours since Thursday.

Lazy time starts now. ZzzZzZzZZ


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Worked 64 hours since Thursday.
> 
> Lazy time starts now. ZzzZzZzZZ



It took that long to get the patient up the stairs in the stair chair? :wacko:


----------



## Anjel (Mar 5, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Worked 64 hours since Thursday.
> 
> Lazy time starts now. ZzzZzZzZZ



I did 60. so I hear ya. 1 more 12hr shift to go.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 5, 2012)

Tigger said:


> The great thing about them Ferno stair chairs is that they fall open if you don't carry them right way. No instruction required!
> 
> I can't imagine those Stryker's are terribly fun when taking someone up the stairs though? And this is not strictly an IFT problem, I have taken people up the stairs on 911 calls, stupid basement apartments and their rickety narrow staircases.



They go up stairs as easy as they go down minus the whole fighting gravity ordeal.

Top man pulls, bottom man is the safety and helps push. I wish I could say the spotter is the safety but I'm not going to lie and say we use a spotter every time.

Also the Strykers fall open too.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> They go up stairs as easy as they go down minus the whole fighting gravity ordeal.
> 
> Top man pulls, bottom man is the safety and helps push. I wish I could say the spotter is the safety but I'm not going to lie and say we use a spotter every time.
> 
> Also the Strykers fall open too.



Do you guys use the tracks to go up stairs as well?

We have to lift the whole chair up step by step


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 5, 2012)

firefite said:


> Do you guys use the tracks to go up stairs as well?
> 
> We have to lift the whole chair up step by step



Depends on the situation and who I'm working with. I've done it both ways. My partner I work with mostly has a bad back so he uses every little advantage he can get. Other people will wrangle fire into carrying them for us, or just carry them themselves with the help of their partner. 


It depends on the pt too. grandma whos thin as a twig and weighs 100 lbs soaking wet is going to get carried on the chair up the stairs rather than using the tracks 9 times out of 10.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I did 60. so I hear ya. 1 more 12hr shift to go.



I was supposed to work tomorrow but gave my shift away. 

They called me on shift today to see if I wanted to work tomorrow because they were desperate.

Nope. Sorry. My checks big enough thank you.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Depends on the situation and who I'm working with. I've done it both ways. My partner I work with mostly has a bad back so he uses every little advantage he can get. Other people will wrangle fire into carrying them for us, or just carry them themselves with the help of their partner.
> 
> 
> It depends on the pt too. grandma whos thin as a twig and weighs 100 lbs soaking wet is going to get carried on the chair up the stairs rather than using the tracks 9 times out of 10.



Not always but we probably should, it's the safer way of doing it. It takes longer but the safe way of doing things usually does.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> They go up stairs as easy as they go down minus the whole fighting gravity ordeal.
> 
> Top man pulls, bottom man is the safety and helps push. I wish I could say the spotter is the safety but I'm not going to lie and say we use a spotter every time.
> 
> Also the Strykers fall open too.



What is this pull and push? The one with the wheely track things?

We have handle bars and back little wheels. We lift and carry. Yesterday my lift assist wanted to lift up one stair at a time which I honestly felt was harder then just getting it over and done with.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 6, 2012)

Sasha said:


> What is this pull and push? The one with the wheely track things?
> 
> We have handle bars and back little wheels. We lift and carry. Yesterday my lift assist wanted to lift up one stair at a time which I honestly felt was harder then just getting it over and done with.



Yea, all of our stair chairs have the tracks.

I agree with you. Do it all at once and get it over with. Maybe stop at a landing if you really need to.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> They go up stairs as easy as they go down minus the whole fighting gravity ordeal.
> 
> Top man pulls, bottom man is the safety and helps push. I wish I could say the spotter is the safety but I'm not going to lie and say we use a spotter every time.
> 
> Also the Strykers fall open too.



Let's be real here, what is a spotter?


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 6, 2012)

I just did 5 calls in 7 hours, with two transports, including a trauma alert, 2 refusals more than 20 miles from the station, and a commercial fire alarm. 

Now I'm too keyed up to sleep even though it's way past my bedtime.  Turning on the acoustic guitar ensemble pandora station and finding my happy place.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Let's be real here, what is a spotter?



Spotter= never actually seen...located behind the action. See: dispatcher. They aren't real either.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 6, 2012)

Just another day in Sarasota...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XA5FVKTlDzg[/youtube]


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 6, 2012)

I love being a taxi. Pick up a nurse at her hotel, take her to a private residence to pick up a patient, then drop both of them off at the airport curb for their flight.


----------



## saskgirl (Mar 6, 2012)

Some people are so frustrating to work with!
"I've never done it that way in all 9 years I've worked here..."
Just because you've never done it that way doesn't mean your way of doing it is right!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 6, 2012)

And just because you know a different way of doing it doesn't mean I'm going to change my daily routine for some newbie. 

What are they doing "wrong"?


----------



## saskgirl (Mar 6, 2012)

It's paperwork and coding stuff. I recently took over the billing for our region from another person and she was sick of fighting with this guy so she just make all the corrections for him and never told him because she "hated to fight with him". 
I'm of the opinion that, it's your paperwork, do it right.
Just one of those days apparently....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 6, 2012)

Ahhh. That's a totally different thing than "how to apply a splint" or "the only way to strap a backboard". 

Good luck with billing. You're a better person than I am!


----------



## Anjel (Mar 6, 2012)

Wrist IVs hurt.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Mar 6, 2012)

In a great mood today...really cravin' wings for dinner.


----------



## MedicBrew (Mar 6, 2012)

saskgirl said:


> It's paperwork and coding stuff. I recently took over the billing for our region from another person and she was sick of fighting with this guy so she just make all the corrections for him and never told him because she "hated to fight with him".
> I'm of the opinion that, it's your paperwork, do it right.
> Just one of those days apparently....



Fight or no fight. If you didn't generate it, don't change it. 

I work hand in hand with the billing department and we never change information on a report. It's their responsibility. Send enough back and they change their habits. Well most of the time. 

They will just have to get angery.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sometimes I feel like I just have no place being a paramedic...


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 6, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Sometimes I feel like I just have no place being a paramedic...



Why's that, señor?


----------



## fast65 (Mar 6, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Why's that, señor?



I missed the flipped T-waves on the 12-lead of a patient that ended up having an inferior STEMI. I brought them in code 1, then only gave ASA, and one NTG w/relief. Granted, it took the hospital two 12-leads to see any elevation, however, I obviously failed my patient.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 6, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I missed the flipped T-waves on the 12-lead of a patient that ended up having an inferior STEMI. I brought them in code 1, then only gave ASA, and one NTG w/relief. Granted, it took the hospital two 12-leads to see any elevation, however, I obviously failed my patient.



Mistakes happen to everyone, even God (from a Judeo-Christian standpoint, see the story of Noah).


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 6, 2012)

We all make mistakes and have failures.  You only truly fail when you fail to learn from it.


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 6, 2012)

I've done something wrong here ? :unsure:


----------



## fast65 (Mar 6, 2012)

How long will it be before a failure on my part kills someone though?


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 6, 2012)

fast65 said:


> How long will it be before a failure on my part kills someone though?



Show me a physician that hasn't harmed a patient by a mistake and I'll show you either a liar or someone who just finished medical school. 

If you're going to calculate a "number needed to harm," make sure to calculate a "number needed to treat" first.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 6, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I missed the flipped T-waves on the 12-lead of a patient that ended up having an inferior STEMI. I brought them in code 1, then only gave ASA, and one NTG w/relief. Granted, it took the hospital two 12-leads to see any elevation, however, I obviously failed my patient.



So what exactly would you have done differently and how would the outcome have changed if you'd noticed it?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 6, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> I've done something wrong here ? :unsure:



Huh?


----------



## fast65 (Mar 6, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> So what exactly would you have done differently and how would the outcome have changed if you'd noticed it?



That's the thing, not really anything different. Upgraded to code 3 (big deal...) and probably given another NTG, that's it. There's not a lot more I could have done, but it still makes me feel terrible.

Dammit Joe...I suppose you're right.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 6, 2012)

fast65 said:


> How long will it be before a failure on my part kills someone though?



Everything in life is about ratios. Correct choice versus incorrect choice. You will never have, and no one will ever have, a ratio of all correct to zero wrong. It just doesn't happen, not in EMS, not in life. The best we can do is try and improve the ratio moving forward.

Don't beat yourself up, it doesn't do anyone any good.


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 6, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Huh?



no, one talked to me.....:sad:

I get no answers. 

I write something, but no one criticizes me. That preoccupied me a little and i thought i have done something wrong.... -_-


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 6, 2012)

fast65 said:


> That's the thing, not really anything different. Upgraded to code 3 (big deal...) and probably given another NTG, that's it. There's not a lot more I could have done, but it still makes me feel terrible.
> 
> Dammit Joe...I suppose you're right.



I went on a call last night for a guy who suspected that he had an episode of SVT while working out, he wanted me to get a 12 lead "just in case" so that he would feel better about staying home.

Uh, nothing doing buckwheat.  If I can't convince you to go to the hospital on the merits of my good old fashioned non-electronic assessment, well, no.  THAT's the kind of 12-lead mistake that could keep a person up at night, to miss something and leave them home to die.

KWIM?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 6, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> no, one talked to me.....:sad:
> 
> I get no answers.
> 
> I write something, but no one criticizes me. That preoccupied me a little and i thought i have done something wrong.... -_-



That happens sometimes.  Either they miss the post, or they don't know the answer.


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 6, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> That happens sometimes.  Either they miss the post, or they don't know the answer.



Ok, then I try to write more. Perhaps I have sometime luck. 
I do not know why I always think that I've done something wrong. -_-


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 6, 2012)

As some other members here can attest, when you do something wrong here you will now about it.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 6, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I went on a call last night for a guy who suspected that he had an episode of SVT while working out, he wanted me to get a 12 lead "just in case" so that he would feel better about staying home.
> 
> Uh, nothing doing buckwheat.  If I can't convince you to go to the hospital on the merits of my good old fashioned non-electronic assessment, well, no.  THAT's the kind of 12-lead mistake that could keep a person up at night, to miss something and leave them home to die.
> 
> KWIM?



I suppose that makes sense. I don't know, I tend to have some sort of idea that I shouldn't make mistakes...it's bad.

"KWIM"?


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 6, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> As some other members here can attest, when you do something wrong here you will now about it.



ok, here in Germany you get a quick response. People criticize and correct everything. :unsure:


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 6, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I suppose that makes sense. I don't know, I tend to have some sort of idea that I shouldn't make mistakes...it's bad.
> 
> "KWIM"?



Know what I mean.  Sorry.  I get my forums crossed sometimes.

It is a valuable thing to kick yourself and want to correct mistakes.  It's not so valuable to wallow in them.  Especially mistakes that don't affect outcomes.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 6, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> ok, here in Germany you get a quick response. People criticize and correct everything. :unsure:



Sounds like someone else misses USAF 

Perhaps you've posted nothing to correct or criticize  must be nice lol


----------



## fast65 (Mar 6, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Know what I mean.  Sorry.  I get my forums crossed sometimes.
> 
> It is a valuable thing to kick yourself and want to correct mistakes.  It's not so valuable to wallow in them.  Especially mistakes that don't affect outcomes.



But I like wallowing, I'm good at it


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 6, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Sounds like someone else misses USAF


Have I missed something? I was  longer not here, because of the shifts.



bigbaldguy said:


> Perhaps you've posted nothing to correct or criticize  must be nice lol



Thanks I hope so. Sometimes I think I'm a too worse EMT, EMT-P or whatever.... What  I am really in your country ? I don"t know. What i know is that my certificate is nothing in U.S....-_-


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 6, 2012)

We had a guest instructor from saska-... sasketcha-... sasquatchistan... He was Canadian.  

Anyway, we were doing 45 minute skills rotations, the Canadian instructor heard 1 hour. When he let his group out late, the lead instructor went into his room with this little gem :

"Damn it, 45 minutes on the empirical clock, not the metric!"


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 6, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I suppose that makes sense. I don't know, I tend to have some sort of idea that I shouldn't make mistakes...it's bad.
> 
> "KWIM"?



Dude don't let it get you down buddy. We are still new. We are going to make mistakes. What matters is what you do when you make the mistake. Learn from it and move on! 

You're good bud, don't let it keep ya down.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Dude don't let it get you down buddy. We are still new. We are going to make mistakes. What matters is what you do when you make the mistake. Learn from it and move on!
> 
> You're good bud, don't let it keep ya down.



Thanks bud, I'm just too hard on myself. My supervisor doesn't make it any easier by making jokes about it when I try to talk about things like this...thus I shall call his wife and tell on him.


----------



## rmabrey (Mar 6, 2012)

Dodged another baby


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 6, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> Have I missed something? I was  longer not here, because of the shifts.



He was banned.



> Sounds like someone else misses USAF



I don't miss him, I get to hear him :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: about idiotic people every day...and yes, I'm usually *****ing right along with him.

Speaking of USAF, if he doesn't quit reading over my shoulder and correcting my grammar, I'm going to smack him. There, he didn't have anything grammatical to say about that sentence.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 6, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Dodged another baby



You're gonna have to start paying child support evenutally


----------



## fast65 (Mar 6, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> He was banned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel so left out that he doesn't read over my shoulder and correct my grammar


----------



## rmabrey (Mar 6, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> You're gonna have to start paying child support evenutally



Birthing one, not having my own. When they say I have the urge to push I hit the lights


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 6, 2012)

katgrl2003 said:


> He was banned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 6, 2012)

"The usual suspects is on" great movie.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 6, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Birthing one, not having my own. When they say I have the urge to push I hit the lights



I'm bad a making jokes. Can you tell? :rofl:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 6, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> no, one talked to me.....:sad:
> 
> I get no answers.
> 
> I write something, but no one criticizes me. That preoccupied me a little and i thought i have done something wrong.... -_-



You want me to criticize you?  First time anyone asked for that.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 6, 2012)

Usalsfyre's newest trainwreck has made me completely question how much I actually know as well as if I have any business caring for patients at any higher a level than ILS...

At this point in my life if I was called to attend that patient I'd probably be crying on the inside. Correction, sobbing uncontrollably on the inside.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 6, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> First time anyone asked for that.



You did what, to who, for how many jelly beans?


----------



## fast65 (Mar 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Usalsfyre's newest trainwreck has made me completely question how much I actually know as well as if I have any business caring for patients at any higher a level than ILS...
> 
> At this point in my life if I was called to attend that patient I'd probably be crying on the inside. Correction, sobbing uncontrollably on the inside.



Thank God I'm not the only one.

When I asked for another train wreck, I guess I should have specified that I meant a Lionel train wreck...


----------



## rmabrey (Mar 7, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm bad a making jokes. Can you tell? :rofl:



I noticed


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> You did what, to who, for how many jelly beans?



Unless the video is subpoenaed, that's for me to know and a court of law to figure out...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Unless the video is subpoenaed, that's for me to know and a court of law to figure out...



No need for a subpeona...since you're associated with a government agency we'll just do a Freedom of Information Act request.h34r:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 7, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> you're associated with a government agency



Not for long... 

And funny how those tapes are so easily erased... "I have no recollection of the events in question..."


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 7, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Not for long...
> 
> And funny how those tapes are so easily erased... "I have no recollection of the events in question..."



Are you sure you don't work for the TSA?


----------



## Pavehawk (Mar 7, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I missed the flipped T-waves on the 12-lead of a patient that ended up having an inferior STEMI. I brought them in code 1, then only gave ASA, and one NTG w/relief. Granted, it took the hospital two 12-leads to see any elevation, however, I obviously failed my patient.



Don't beat yourself up over this. There is a reason that they do serial 12 leads in the ED. Sometimes you are not going to see changes on the first one and can only get to the actual dx after comparing them.

You started correct interventions for the given situation (though a lock might have been nice, perhaps) and the patient did get relief. As long as you are concerned about your actions (or inactions) and learn from it you are not failing anyone.


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 7, 2012)

Oops ...... Sorry, I'm asleep.... was probably just a little to late for me at 04:00 AM..... :unsure:




katgrl2003 said:


> He was banned.
> I don't miss him, I get to hear him :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: about idiotic people every day...and yes, I'm usually *****ing right along with him.
> 
> Speaking of USAF, if he doesn't quit reading over my shoulder and correcting my grammar, I'm going to smack him. There, he didn't have anything grammatical to say about that sentence.



10-4 I understand, i think there I've probably overlooked something here in the Forum. Or I was  too long not here....

Me was not about that,  to criticize the fact my orthography. I know that my English is not very good. Criticizing orthography on a forum where are writing a lot of different nationalities, would be out of place. That"s my meaning...^_^

To me it was more about Professional criticism and to food for thought. Or just simple human things...






Mountain Res-Q said:


> You want me to criticize you?  First time anyone asked for that.



Is it wrong? I have no one remembered as evil. Food for thought I think it's ok.

But please do not go into my head for this.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a movie date today with just about the most handsome boy I've ever laid eyes on.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 7, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I have a movie date today with just about the most handsome boy I've ever laid eyes on.



edward or jacob bwahahahah


----------



## Bob67 (Mar 7, 2012)

Birthing class last night. Class reactions included: :unsure: -_- h34r: :rofl:


----------



## medic417 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I have a movie date today with just about the most handsome boy I've ever laid eyes on.



Well thank you very much, but did you really have to tell everyone how handsome I am?








h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Mar 7, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Well thank you very much, but did you really have to tell everyone how handsome I am?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bwahahaha.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> edward or jacob bwahahahah


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 7, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I have a movie date today with just about the most handsome boy I've ever laid eyes on.



Woooo!! Get it, Sasha! Don't scare him off on the first date


----------



## Sasha (Mar 7, 2012)

Haha. It's my nephew. As long as I buy him popcorn and let him wear his big boy underwear he will go on another movie date with me.


----------



## Pavehawk (Mar 7, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Haha. It's my nephew. As long as I buy him popcorn and let him wear his big boy underwear he will go on another movie date with me.



That would work for me too...just saying!


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 7, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Haha. It's my nephew. As long as I buy him popcorn and let him wear his big boy underwear he will go on another movie date with me.




Keeping it in the family? I thought that was more Georgia than Florida.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 7, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Keeping it in the family? I thought that was more Georgia than Florida.



:/ apparently a 3yo boy is the only boy I can trick into going out with me.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sasha said:


> :/ apparently a 3yo boy is the only boy I can trick into going out with me.



Now don't start that. I'm sure your someone special will show up.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 7, 2012)

Sasha said:


> :/ apparently a 3yo boy is the only boy I can trick into going out with me.




Well, my date this weekend is a bunch of powerpoints and text books. I don't even get to go to the movies. :-(


----------



## medic417 (Mar 7, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Well, my date this weekend is a bunch of powerpoints and text books. I don't even get to go to the movies. :-(


Power points are like movies.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 7, 2012)

Sasha said:


> :/ apparently a 3yo boy is the only boy I can trick into going out with me.



You can have mine.

He bought a snake today. Im gonna either pawn him off, or kill him.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yay my debit card info was stolen and used to buy stuff in china :wacko:


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 7, 2012)

firefite said:


> Yay my debit card info was stolen and used to buy stuff in china :wacko:



Sounds like some asian in china stole your debit card info. You probably bought something online within the last two months. Your computer most likely has a keylogger and the person can steal all your information. Unless it was a leak from the bank itself or they hacked directly into there servers etc etc. Which is highly unlikely. So in short fix your computer!


----------



## medic417 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pavehawk said:


> That would work for me too...just saying!



Your to young for her, or maybe to old no sure based on her posts.  :blink::huh:


----------



## fast65 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pavehawk said:


> Don't beat yourself up over this. There is a reason that they do serial 12 leads in the ED. Sometimes you are not going to see changes on the first one and can only get to the actual dx after comparing them.
> 
> You started correct interventions for the given situation *(though a lock might have been nice, perhaps)* and the patient did get relief. As long as you are concerned about your actions (or inactions) and learn from it you are not failing anyone.



I actually did start a line, the only thing missing was perhaps another dose of NTG and a code 3 return. I ran a total of 4 12-leads on this gentleman, and it wasn't until the last one that I started seeing minor ST-changes, and by that time we were 30 seconds out. However, the patient thought I did a great job and was thankful that we didn't come in code 3, so I suppose that is a plus.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 7, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I actually did start a line, the only thing missing was perhaps another dose of NTG and a code 3 return. I ran a total of 4 12-leads on this gentleman, and it wasn't until the last one that I started seeing minor ST-changes, and by that time we were 30 seconds out. However, the patient thought I did a great job and was thankful that we didn't come in code 3, so I suppose that is a plus.



Code 3 can stress patients which means working heart more which means more damage. May have been beneficial that you missed it.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> You can have mine.
> 
> He bought a snake today. Im gonna either pawn him off, or kill him.



If he bought a snake I don't want him. He and the snake would be finding a new home.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 7, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Your to young for her, or maybe to old no sure based on her posts.  :blink::huh:



Judging by his profile he's been EMS since before I was born. Therefore he is too old. I no longer date over the age of 30


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Judging by his profile he's been EMS since before I was born. Therefore he is too old. I no longer date over the age of 30



Well hello there Sasha  haha


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 7, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Judging by his profile he's been EMS since before I was born. Therefore he is too old. I no longer date over the age of 30



If you're into the whole pedo bear thing, I'm sure Fast would go with you


----------



## fast65 (Mar 7, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Code 3 can stress patients which means working heart more which means more damage. May have been beneficial that you missed it.



Exactly what I was thinking after he said he was glad we didn't come in code 3.



PoeticInjustice said:


> If you're into the whole pedo bear thing, I'm sure Fast would go with you



As long as there will be candy and puppies there, I'm good to go.


----------



## rmabrey (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like I have an opportunity to do volunteer EMS bike patrol and possibly a paid gig.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 7, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Looks like I have an opportunity to do volunteer EMS bike patrol and possibly a paid gig.


Congrats, but for some reason I had a mental image of you on a bike with a card in the spokes for your "siren". :rofl:


----------



## rmabrey (Mar 7, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Congrats, but for some reason I had a mental image of you on a bike with a card in the spokes for your "siren". :rofl:



I was just gonna make woo woo sounds but I like your idea better


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 7, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> I was just gonna make woo woo sounds but I like your idea better



Ooo and a helmet with a red flashing light. That sir would be awesome.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 7, 2012)

Range day


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ooo and a helmet with a red flashing light. That sir would be awesome.







That one has the light and siren built into it.

:rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 7, 2012)

Had a flight crew fly down from Northern California to Southern California to fly a patient from a hospital down here to a Skilled Nursing Facility up in Northern California. 

We transport to the flight crew to the hospital and it ends up that the SNF will not accept the patient because of a central line and some medications being infused. The Doctor at the sending facility refuses to change the line or meds. 

So the flight crew gets cancelled. Yeah that is a first for me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> Had a flight crew fly down from Northern California to Southern California to fly a patient from a hospital down here to a Skilled Nursing Facility up in Northern California.
> 
> We transport to the flight crew to the hospital and it ends up that the SNF will not accept the patient because of a central line and some medications being infused. The Doctor at the sending facility refuses to change the line or meds.
> 
> So the flight crew gets cancelled. Yeah that is a first for me.



I wonder how the billing works for that? Canceling an ambulance isn't a huge deal. It's a bit more expensive to fly across a state then cancel the service...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> Had a flight crew fly down from Northern California to Southern California to fly a patient from a hospital down here to a Skilled Nursing Facility up in Northern California.
> 
> We transport to the flight crew to the hospital and it ends up that the SNF will not accept the patient because of a central line and some medications being infused. The Doctor at the sending facility refuses to change the line or meds.
> 
> So the flight crew gets cancelled. Yeah that is a first for me.



Wow! So who gets the bill for that I wonder? Obviously someone didn't give someone else the right info or they didn't listen when they were told.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 8, 2012)

Anyone want to take bets that the ambulance service gets the bill?:wacko:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 8, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Anyone want to take bets that the ambulance service gets the bill?:wacko:



My guess it would be whoever requested the transport but who knows. 

That's on expensive mistake.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I wonder how the billing works for that? Canceling an ambulance isn't a huge deal. It's a bit more expensive to fly across a state then cancel the service...



According to the whole flight team no one is going to get charged because they did not transport. 

@BBG yeah the hospital "forgot" to tell the SNF that the patient has a central line in place with meds being infused.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> According to the whole flight team no one is going to get charged because they did not transport.
> 
> @BBG yeah the hospital "forgot" to tell the SNF that the patient has a central line in place with meds being infused.



Ouch, so the basically the transport company eats the cost. Bummer.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Mar 8, 2012)

OMG, Just had a caller who decided to shove a clove of garlic up her vagina. For TWO freaking days!! And is now calling because its burning. She said it was a home remedy for her terrible yeast infection.... :rofl:
WOW!! :rofl:


----------



## Jon (Mar 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> According to the whole flight team no one is going to get charged because they did not transport.
> 
> @BBG yeah the hospital "forgot" to tell the SNF that the patient has a central line in place with meds being infused.


Facepalm.

your skilled nursing homes must be different from my skilled nursing homes. Most of mine don't like IV's or PICC lines.


----------



## Jon (Mar 8, 2012)

EMSDude54343 said:


> OMG, Just had a caller who decided to shove a clove of garlic up her vagina. For TWO freaking days!! And is now calling because its burning. She said it was a home remedy for her terrible yeast infection.... :rofl:
> WOW!! :rofl:


Dude. TMI.

WAYYYY TMI.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 8, 2012)

EMSDude54343 said:


> OMG, Just had a caller who decided to shove a clove of garlic up her vagina. For TWO freaking days!! And is now calling because its burning. She said it was a home remedy for her terrible yeast infection.... :rofl:
> WOW!! :rofl:



http://www.food.com/recipe/perfect-garlic-bread-from-scratch-449124

You better double check and make sure the rest of the ingredients aren't in there.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 8, 2012)

Jon said:


> Facepalm.
> 
> your skilled nursing homes must be different from my skilled nursing homes. Most of mine don't like IV's or PICC lines.



Same here, although I have seen patient's with multi-lumen ports in SNFs. Mostly for dialysis though. 

Around her a PT like that would go to a tertiary rehab hospital until they no longer needed the line and the med infusions.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 8, 2012)

EMSDude54343 said:


> OMG, Just had a caller who decided to shove a clove of garlic up her vagina. For TWO freaking days!! And is now calling because its burning. She said it was a home remedy for her terrible yeast infection.... :rofl:
> WOW!! :rofl:



Did she put it through a garlic crusher first... you know... to increase the surface area?

Besides, garlic goes well with fish. (Yes, I know, the whiff test is for bacterial vaginosis, not candidiasis.)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 8, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Besides, garlic goes well with fish. (Yes, I know, the whiff test is for bacterial vaginosis, not candidiasis.)



nom nom nom :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 8, 2012)

Jon said:


> Facepalm.
> 
> your skilled nursing homes must be different from my skilled nursing homes. Most of mine don't like IV's or PICC lines.



None of the SNF in my area accept patients with any kind of lines. 

This patient needs to be on hospice care. He is septic, has pneumonia, has colon cancer, prostate cancer, liver failure, 5 MIs in the past 3 months, and starting to show signs of Resp failure. 

How he is still alive I have no clue. But it's not really a life in my opinion. 

He can't speak, can barely move, too weak to follow directions.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 8, 2012)

My partner and I, along with two EMTs, just got our collective asses kicked by an 87 year old diabetic with a sugar of 47. 

He put a whuppin' on us. 

Haha. Got a line and 1/2 an amp of D50 later he was very apologetic.


----------



## Jon (Mar 8, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> My partner and I, along with two EMTs, just got our collective asses kicked by an 87 year old diabetic with a sugar of 47.
> 
> He put a whuppin' on us.
> 
> Haha. Got a line and 1/2 an amp of D50 later he was very apologetic.


Dontcha love that?

My favorite was the one that was screaming and fighting and yelling for her husband to "just give me the :censored:ing glucagon"

Turns out she was an ex-EMS provider recently diagnosed as insulin-dependent. She'd felt it coming on, but went downhill too fast to self administer, and her husband wasn't comfortable.


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 8, 2012)

chat party right meow


----------



## Anjel (Mar 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> Had a flight crew fly down from Northern California to Southern California to fly a patient from a hospital down here to a Skilled Nursing Facility up in Northern California.
> 
> We transport to the flight crew to the hospital and it ends up that the SNF will not accept the patient because of a central line and some medications being infused. The Doctor at the sending facility refuses to change the line or meds.
> 
> So the flight crew gets cancelled. Yeah that is a first for me.






I see SNFs are the same everywhere lol




JPINFV said:


> Did she put it through a garlic crusher first... you know... to increase the surface area?
> 
> Besides, garlic goes well with fish. (Yes, I know, the whiff test is for bacterial vaginosis, not candidiasis.)



If you bring up the whiff test one more time. Im gonna smack you.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 8, 2012)

Finally taking CEVO!


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Mar 8, 2012)

Has anyone else heard about this movement? Pass the word!! 
Kony 2012!!
Not a political campaign.... jfyi
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4MnpzG5Sqc&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fast65 (Mar 8, 2012)

EMSDude54343 said:


> Has anyone else heard about this movement? Pass the word!!
> Kony 2012!!
> Not a political campaign.... jfyi
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4MnpzG5Sqc&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]



I've heard about it, and this was my thought about most of it.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 8, 2012)

My spidie-sense is tingling.  Something just ain't right.  It is gonna be a long several days waiting for that shoe to drop.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 8, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I've heard about it, and this was my thought about most of it.



Actually, the guy who made the video has cared about the kids for over a decade. 

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 8, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Actually, the guy who made the video has cared about the kids for over a decade.
> 
> Sent using the Tapatalk app!



I am also sure the guy who made the video will be enjoying his new 10 million dollar house in the bahamas.  I am sure they will enjoy being care free, and work free for the rest of their life.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 8, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Actually, the guy who made the video has cared about the kids for over a decade.
> 
> Sent using the Tapatalk app!



It's not particularly referring to the maker of the video, but to some of the people who posted it. From what I have seen personally (i.e. Facebook), the people who posted it are the ones who did it just to jump on the band wagon so to speak. They're the ones who never gave any thought to the children, or even people of another country, and then after finding the Kony 2012 video, they all of a sudden have been the biggest supporter of human rights known to man. 

Now don't take this as a reference to all of the people who post the video, it's just a observation I've made.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 8, 2012)

fast65 said:


> It's not particularly referring to the maker of the video, but to some of the people who posted it. From what I have seen personally (i.e. Facebook), the people who posted it are the ones who did it just to jump on the band wagon so to speak. They're the ones who never gave any thought to the children, or even people of another country, and then after finding the Kony 2012 video, they all of a sudden have been the biggest supporter of human rights known to man.
> 
> Now don't take this as a reference to all of the people who post the video, it's just a observation I've made.



It's an observation that I second.

They are all about saying "educate yourself" when all they have done is watch a 30 minute movie. Hardly educating themselves, then they run around reposting, spamming and preaching about this Invisible Children situation. 

It's been going on for years now, it's not something new. 

Yet again fast and I's generation being impulsive.... OCCUPY KONY 2012!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko: 

I love being a part of this generation. Not.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> It's an observation that I second.
> 
> They are all about saying "educate yourself" when all they have done is watch a 30 minute movie. Hardly educating themselves, then they run around reposting, spamming and preaching about this Invisible Children situation.
> 
> ...



Exactly, it's no secret that the living conditions in Africa are dismal at best, especially for the children. There's constant war, poverty, murder, rape, etc. and yet, most of the these people have ignored that for years. Now they see a viral video that appeals to their first world guilt and they are all of a sudden the biggest activists known to man. 

Don't get me wrong, it's great to care, and it's good to be a part of campaign, but don't try to pass yourself off as a bleeding heart activist when you're just yearning to belong.

Occupy Kony 2012 :wacko:


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 8, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Exactly, it's no secret that the living conditions in Africa are dismal at best, especially for the children. There's constant war, poverty, murder, rape, etc. and yet, most of the these people have ignored that for years. Now they see a viral video that appeals to their first world guilt and they are all of a sudden the biggest activists known to man.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's great to care, and it's good to be a part of campaign, but don't try to pass yourself off as a bleeding heart activist when you're just yearning to belong.
> 
> Occupy Kony 2012 :wacko:


1. I definitely support sending the Occupy protesters to Uganda. 

2.







3.

Sorry, but the pun is just too good.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 8, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Exactly, it's no secret that the living conditions in Africa are dismal at best, especially for the children. There's constant war, poverty, murder, rape, etc. and yet, most of the these people have ignored that for years. Now they see a viral video that appeals to their first world guilt and they are all of a sudden the biggest activists known to man.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's great to care, and it's good to be a part of campaign, but don't try to pass yourself off as a bleeding heart activist when you're just yearning to belong.
> 
> Occupy Kony 2012 :wacko:



Nobody is an activist until they become one. I agree that most people do the right things for the wrong reasons (like posting this video when they don't really care) but lets hope some good still trickles out of it. 

I try not to let my opinion of the messenger affect my perception of the message.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Nobody is an activist until they become one. I agree that most people do the right things for the wrong reasons (like posting this video when they don't really care) but lets hope some good still trickles out of it.
> 
> I try not to let my opinion of the messenger affect my perception of the message.



Valid point.

And Joe, I laughed way too hard.


----------



## firetender (Mar 8, 2012)

*Beneath the Virus...*

Opening a door for the U.S. to enter yet one more country as Policemen -- in this case to "bring to justice" a foreign warlord -- is suspect to me. I always look to the resources side of the issue; what do we, as a country, or we, as a political arm of a larger, emerging Global Economy have to gain by our presence there?

Here's a quick snapshot from a profile of Uganda: 



> The Great Nile River has its source in Uganda, flowing out of Lake Victoria, the second largest fresh water lake in the world and watering and dutifully watering the lands of Sudan and Egypt all year round with un wavering commitment! We of such strategic importance to the Sudan and Egypt that if anything happens to our water bodies, the entire Egyptian civilization will vanish from the face of the earth
> 
> Read more: http://trifter.com/africa/uganda/uganda-the-pearl-of-africa/#ixzz1oYolCxcJ


 
If we control the water, we control the oil. But ultimately, it ain't about the oil; isn't that strange?

Besides having an abundance of precious minerals, there's a lot for us to gain by being at the source of water for that region. Look at what's happening in Tibet. All the focus on publicity about the Dalai Lama and the Chinese suppression of the Tibetans is laid over what is really happening; that region is the source of water for Asia, including THE most populated areas of the world; China and India.

If I put my Conspiracy Hat on, I could see how effective such a viral program could be to mobilize the masses enough to help us justify establishing a presence in an unstable country with pivotal resources.  

I'm not accusing anyone of anything, but this is helping me understand how this Viral stuff could easily be manipulated to draw public support for something -- by getting a lot of uninformed people on the bandwagon -- that benefits a select few.

The deeper I look into this, the more I see that the world crisis that Governments are preparing for is all about water.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 8, 2012)

firetender said:


> Opening a door for the U.S. to enter yet one more country as Policemen -- in this case to "bring to justice" a foreign warlord -- is suspect to me. I always look to the resources side of the issue; what do we, as a country, or we, as a political arm of a larger, emerging Global Economy have to gain by our presence there?
> 
> Here's a quick snapshot from a profile of Uganda:
> 
> ...



I had some suspicions upon the same line...I'm just not intelligent enough to expand on them. 

On a side note, I'm feeling Rigatoni di Gregorio with garlic bread tonight.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 8, 2012)

Sometimes I hate my school... hate with the burning intensity of a thousand suns.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 8, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I had some suspicions upon the same line...I'm just not intelligent enough to expand on them.
> 
> On a side note, I'm feeling Rigatoni di Gregorio with garlic bread tonight.



And where is my invite? Haha

And our dispatch center's radios are down today. Soo glad I'm not working today


----------



## fast65 (Mar 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> And where is my invite? Haha
> 
> And our dispatch center's radios are down today. Soo glad I'm not working today




If you can make it up here by 1800, you're more than welcome to stop by


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 8, 2012)

fast65 said:


> If you can make it up here by 1800, you're more than welcome to stop by



Well luckily I have a personal jet h34r:


----------



## fast65 (Mar 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> Well luckily I have a personal jet h34r:



Roger that shark 4-6, I have you inbound bearing 3-1-0, call the ball. 

Yes I'm bored, and yes, I have been playing Battlefield 3 today.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 8, 2012)

ITLS is so useless


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 8, 2012)

*re*

Sigh, please don't say that.  Our company is wanting to do a ITLS course instead of PHTLS this time around.........


----------



## rmabrey (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh hey a post. Stupid SSM


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 8, 2012)

Got a great email today. My internship for medic school is officially scheduled. 3 weeks and counting!!!!! One step closer to graduation. 



Corky said:


> Sigh, please don't say that.  Our company is wanting to do a ITLS course instead of PHTLS this time around.........



From what I've heard, there truly isn't that much of a difference. I've taken ITLS but not PHTLS.

ITLS is just like any other alphabet soup course.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 8, 2012)

A question a student just asked me "at what point is breathing controlled?"

Uhhh that is a wide questions with many different answers.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Mar 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> A question a student just asked me "at what point is breathing controlled?"
> 
> Uhhh that is a wide questions with many different answers.



Which will probably be asked on a test somewhere.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 9, 2012)

Gotta say I am pretty happy with CitiBank. 

My debit card info was stolen on Tuesday. I found the charges on Wed. Called the bank right then and they froze my account and cancelled the card. Less then 24 hours later I got a new card and so far $90 back of the $140 that was stolen


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 9, 2012)

So, lets recap...

Monday it was 70 degrees out and I was in shorts.

Tuesday it was 30 degrees and snowing.

Wednesday it was 50 degrees and I was back in a t-shirt.

Today it was 60 degrees and all the snow from Tuesday is GONE.

All I have to say to the Democrats is: "This Global Warming invention of yours is freakin' me out!!!"  ^_^


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 9, 2012)

That's what I love about BoA. I've twice had companies double charge me, and both times a phone call and my account was credited pending the investigation which sided on my side.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 9, 2012)

Before I go to bed...

100% on my Sociology Term Paper...


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 9, 2012)

“We must advocate for the traditional family, protect the sanctity of procreation and ensure that all men using PDE-5 inhibitors are healthy, stable, and educated about their options -- including celibacy as a viable life choice. This legislation will do just that.”


http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...ohio-lawmaker-wants-men-to-get-second-opinion


So. Much. Win.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> “We must advocate for the traditional family, protect the sanctity of procreation and ensure that all men using PDE-5 inhibitors are healthy, stable, and educated about their options -- including celibacy as a viable life choice. This legislation will do just that.”
> 
> 
> http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...ohio-lawmaker-wants-men-to-get-second-opinion
> ...



At least they're not advocating men be raped by an ultrasound wand thing so they can guilt them about their choices.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 9, 2012)

Sasha said:


> At least they're not advocating men be raped by an ultrasound wand thing so they can guilt them about their choices.




I wonder if they could tie it with a transrectal ultrasound prostate exam.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 9, 2012)

Though, to be honest, the hypocrisy is amazing.




Women get free birth control, but no one has advocated for men to get free condoms?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 9, 2012)

I love underaged drunk college girls who threaten to jump off the top of a parking garage at 0700. I also love being waved down by an onlooker who points it out to us then sitting on scene for 10 minutes watching her think about doing it while we wait for pd. 

Pd talked her down thank goodness, i really didn't want to watch a young girl jump off a building this morning. Then the lovely lady gets put on a legal hold freaks out starts crying then pukes all over the back of the ambulance. All within the first 30 minutes of our shift before we even made it to our first post of the day. 

She was a doll, let me tell you.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 9, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Though, to be honest, the hypocrisy is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lies! Planned parenthood gives out free doggy-bags of condoms! Lol


----------



## exodus (Mar 9, 2012)

I got randomly put on an ALS shift yesterday, even though my unit was still kept up and not closed.  

What did we do? 3 BLS calls, no ALS calls...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 9, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Though, to be honest, the hypocrisy is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can have mine, the way things are looking I'll never need em again


----------



## Anjel (Mar 9, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Though, to be honest, the hypocrisy is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where can I get free birth contol?

Planned parent hood goes based off your income. I pay 20a month. You can get free condoms though.


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I love underaged drunk college girls who threaten to jump off the top of a parking garage at 0700. I also love being waved down by an onlooker who points it out to us then sitting on scene for 10 minutes watching her think about doing it while we wait for pd.
> 
> Pd talked her down thank goodness, i really didn't want to watch a young girl jump off a building this morning. Then the lovely lady gets put on a legal hold freaks out starts crying then pukes all over the back of the ambulance. All within the first 30 minutes of our shift before we even made it to our first post of the day.
> 
> She was a doll, let me tell you.



Thirsty Thursdays are always a good time.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Where can I get free birth contol?
> 
> Planned parent hood goes based off your income. I pay 20a month. You can get free condoms though.




You could probably walk into the local university student health center and swipe some from the bowl at the check-in desk.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Where can I get free birth contol?
> 
> Planned parent hood goes based off your income. I pay 20a month. You can get free condoms though.



There is something circulating around right now about making insurance provide birth control at no cost.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 9, 2012)

Sasha said:


> There is something circulating around right now about making insurance provide birth control at no cost.



It's not at no cost, the legislation would force insurance companies to cover womans health medications like the pill the same way they cover other medications. The idea is to stop for instance an organization that's run by a church from preventing it's insured employees access to birth control on religious grounds. Any copays Ect would still apply but they would have to be the same copays as for other medications. They couldn't for instance charge a 20 percent copayment for high blood pressure meds but a 90 percent copayment for birth control.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 9, 2012)

Dx: Dysmenorrhea.

Problem solved.


----------



## firetender (Mar 9, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You can have mine, the way things are looking I'll never need em again


 
Just so you understand fully: becoming a CL won't help matters any!


----------



## Sasha (Mar 9, 2012)

firetender said:


> Just so you understand fully: becoming a CL won't help matters any!



It's your free birth control.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 9, 2012)

Does "Kony 2012" sound like an election slogan to anyone else?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 9, 2012)

It reminds me of hot dogs. 

I'm so hungry.


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 9, 2012)

I would like everyone to note the change in my training . Passed the registry this morning and an hour and a half after finishing the test I had my state license already.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 9, 2012)

Tommerag said:


> I would like everyone to note the change in my training . Passed the registry this morning and an hour and a half after finishing the test I had my state license already.



Let me add your state to my do not visit list.








J/K.  Congrats.


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 9, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Let me add your state to my do not visit list.
> 
> 
> 
> J/K.  Congrats.



It is a scary thought though, isn't it. Ah well South Dakota is probably big enough you wouldn't get me showing up anyways. haha


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 9, 2012)

*re*

Grats Tommerag


----------



## fast65 (Mar 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Does "Kony 2012" sound like an election slogan to anyone else?



I assumed he was a non-partisan candidate, so do we have to write him in on the ballet? 

And congrats Tommerag!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 9, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Let me add your state to my do not visit list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If all goes as planned your going to have to add Nevada to that list soon too :rofl: 

Congrats Gary enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> If all goes as planned your going to have to add Nevada to that list soon too :rofl:
> 
> Congrats Gary enjoy it while it lasts.



I've already added it as a precaution.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 9, 2012)

Contrats Rag!


----------



## Sasha (Mar 9, 2012)

Tommerag said:


> I would like everyone to note the change in my training . Passed the registry this morning and an hour and a half after finishing the test I had my state license already.



Congrats love.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 9, 2012)

Tommerag said:


> I would like everyone to note the change in my training . Passed the registry this morning and an hour and a half after finishing the test I had my state license already.



Congratulations!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 9, 2012)

firetender said:


> Just so you understand fully: becoming a CL won't help matters any!



Wait, you're telling me that dropping the fact that your a "forum mod" into a conversation with a hot chick in a bar doesn't get you action? Pffft that's what they said when I went though all that trouble to become an honorary Klingon at the las Vegas star trek convention and that totally gets me the hunnies.....I mean it did that one time, I mean it wasn't a bar so much as a virtual pub on WoW but still she was a totally a hot elf and so that counts, kinda? Right? I mean I'm like 99 percent certain it was a girl IRL.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm so bored. These suburb parking lot posts are getting old. I don't mind system status at all if we are at least in the city and running calls but being stuck with no where to go in BFE. 

The unit on the next level in that was in the hard post just got toned for an arrest but of course the unit that just signed on gets the hard post.

I love this job but there are a few things about it that piss me off.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats Mer.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 9, 2012)

I thought I was actually getting off on time tonight then realized I'm working 8-8 not 9-9.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 9, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Wait, you're telling me that dropping the fact that your a "forum mod" into a conversation with a hot chick in a bar doesn't get you action? Pffft that's what they said when I went though all that trouble to become an honorary Klingon at the las Vegas star trek convention and that totally gets me the hunnies.....I mean it did that one time, I mean it wasn't a bar so much as a virtual pub on WoW but still she was a totally a hot elf and so that counts, kinda? Right? I mean I'm like 99 percent certain it was a girl IRL.



I try not to mention my emaginary life IRL. It skeeves people out. 

I will say that I met most of my best friends who've become like family online.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 9, 2012)

Grilled chicken on a kaiser roll with chipotle mayo, smokey swiss, lettuce and kosher deli pickles. 

Totally worth starving all day for this. Although we did work some food in about six.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 9, 2012)

http://dcist.com/2012/03/anyone_wanna_buy_70000_worth_of_unu.php


----------



## Sasha (Mar 9, 2012)

I found a pic of BBG on an airplane 

http://www.cnn.com/2012/02/21/travel/snyder-airline-passenger-behavior/index.html?iref=obnetwork


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Grilled chicken on a kaiser roll with chipotle mayo, smokey swiss, lettuce and kosher deli pickles.
> 
> Totally worth starving all day for this. Although we did work some food in about six.



I thought you were a vegetarian?


----------



## medic417 (Mar 9, 2012)

firefite said:


> I thought you were a vegetarian?



It was all tofu made to taste like real people food.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 9, 2012)

firefite said:


> I thought you were a vegetarian?



I gave that up a few months ago.

Funny thing about being a vegetarian... never really felt full and satisfied. Need the meat (That's what she said)


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 9, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I gave that up a few months ago.
> 
> Funny thing about being a vegetarian... never really felt full and satisfied. Need the meat (That's what she said)



I've got some meat. 

/The Todd


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I gave that up a few months ago.
> 
> Funny thing about being a vegetarian... never really felt full and satisfied. Need the meat (That's what she said)



Haha. I love meat too haha. 

This sucks. The EMT students who passed their midterm are out partying. I get invited to go but of course I'm not 21. So while they are all out having a good time I am home doing nothing.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 9, 2012)

And it's kosher


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I've got some meat.
> 
> /The Todd



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtxfJGmj-aE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasha (Mar 9, 2012)

My check oil light came on


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 9, 2012)

*re*



ffemt8978 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtxfJGmj-aE[/YOUTUBE]



Shows don't get any better then this


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> [YOUTUBE]KtxfJGmj-aE[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3BAPQtlr6s[/YOUTUBE]

I posted from my iPhone while watching TV, and finding clips on an iPhone isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 9, 2012)

Did I make a patient apologize to me for using profanity? Why yes I did.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 9, 2012)

Sasha said:


> My check oil light came on




When was your last oil change?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> When was your last oil change?



Ummm... probably the last time the Check Oil Light came on...


----------



## Sasha (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't know.

It comes on when I brake hard and I'm low on oil.

It just makes me go  because I don't like getting car ick on my hands. I know how to add oil.

Sasha's guide to adding oil:

Drive to gas station.

Wander in, buy oil and get the little funnel thing.

Pop hood. 

Look helpless, wait for someone to wander over and put it in for you.

Close hood.

Get in car and drive away.

That's also how I got someone to add coolant for me when I was afraid it'd blow up.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 9, 2012)

No low cut blouse?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 9, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Did I make a patient apologize to me for using profanity? Why yes I did.



I didn't make him apologize, but I did tell a patient to watch his mouth. Then, when my partner found out he swore at me, she told him to "shut his f*cking mouth." 

/facepalm


----------



## Sasha (Mar 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> No low cut blouse?



That's only for flat tires.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Look helpless, wait for someone to wander over and put it in for you.



Oddly enough, I use a similar method with intubation...


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 9, 2012)

*re*



fast65 said:


> Oddly enough, I use a similar method with intubation...



Tries to get mental picture of Fast65 in a low cut blouse out of my head


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 9, 2012)

Corky said:


> Tries to get mental picture of Fast65 in a low cut blouse out of my head



Goes off to ban corky for putting that image in my head. :censored:


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 9, 2012)

Corky said:


> Tries to get mental picture of Fast65 in a low cut blouse out of my head


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



Thanks JP...now I don't have to ban corky.:rofl:


----------



## Sasha (Mar 9, 2012)

It would be like Debra Messing in a low cut top...

Doesn't matter, they're flat chested.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 9, 2012)

*re*

Thank you, Thank you.  I'm here all week!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 9, 2012)

Corky said:


> I'm here all week!


That can be fixed.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> That can be fixed.



Dang FFEMT is on a role tonight.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 9, 2012)

Sasha said:


> It would be like Debra Messing in a low cut top...
> 
> Doesn't matter, they're flat chested.









I've got bigger breasts than her.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 9, 2012)

Corky said:


> Tries to get mental picture of Fast65 in a low cut blouse out of my head



Don't judge, I work hard on my pecs


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 9, 2012)

The instructor doubts your commitment to Sparkle Motion...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 9, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Did I make a patient apologize to me for using profanity? Why yes I did.



Well played sir. Good manners go a long ways towards me going that little extra mile to help you out.

The drunk people haven't figured out that the way we word our patches to the hospital determines whether they get to go to a room with a bed or to the lobby with a hard plastic chair.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Well played sir. Good manners go a long ways towards me going that little extra mile to help you out.
> 
> The drunk people haven't figured out that the way we word our patches to the hospital determines whether they get to go to a room with a bed or to the lobby with a hard plastic chair.



That's exactly what he learned, but then he was a jerk to the nurses.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 9, 2012)

fast65 said:


> That's exactly what he learned, but then he was a jerk to the nurses.



Being rude to me is one thing but when people are rude to nurses in front of me it really pisses me off.

If it's someone who I was on the fence about calling PD and doing a CPC on scene and decided to be nice and take them to the hospital I usually will call PD and CPC them in the waiting room if they start popping off. 

Either that or I go talk to my security buddies and people end up in 4 points the second they start to escalate.

Plus I figure the more I help the nurses the more they will help me AND the more likely I'll find one that is interested in me beyond "who/what did you bring me today?" :rofl:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Being rude to me is one thing but when people are rude to nurses in front of me it really pisses me off.
> 
> If it's someone who I was on the fence about calling PD and doing a CPC on scene and decided to be nice and take them to the hospital I usually will call PD and CPC them in the waiting room if they start popping off.
> 
> ...



You're just hoping to score points with the hot MICN down the hall...  :wub:

GOOD FOR YOU!!!


----------



## fast65 (Mar 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Being rude to me is one thing but when people are rude to nurses in front of me it really pisses me off.
> 
> If it's someone who I was on the fence about calling PD and doing a CPC on scene and decided to be nice and take them to the hospital I usually will call PD and CPC them in the waiting room if they start popping off.
> 
> ...



Yeah...there were three cops waiting outside the door pretty soon after he started yelling.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 10, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> You're just hoping to score points with the hot MICN down the hall...  :wub:
> 
> GOOD FOR YOU!!!



No most of the good ones work on the floors but good words always help haha


----------



## enjoynz (Mar 10, 2012)

I had to laugh when I heard about the incident where a airhostess lost the plot on a plane over your neck of the woods.
One of the passagers rang 911....not quite sure if the PD have patrols car with jet engines now....because that is the picture that came to mind when I heard the news reel.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpJGNZtYzag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 10, 2012)

I see they had a Kevorkian scarf in there at about the 2 minute mark.

Of course it also helps that Yakety Sax makes every funny. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLXChoDlM40&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 10, 2012)

I love this man's work...


----------



## JDub (Mar 10, 2012)

Had my first MCI come in at work last night. 

EMS brought us 7 patients, one of which was critical from one MVC. 7 people were crammed in a small hatchback headed to Mexico when the driver lost control and rolled the vehicle and none of the patients were wearing seat belts. We also had a separate wreck that resulted in an ejection, an assault, and a code stroke that all happened to come in at the same time.

I felt really bad for the critical patient from the MCI, she was the only one unfortunate enough to be ejected in the 1 car rollover and had almost completely avulsed her scalp and had a fractured T5 vertebra resulting in her being able to feel but not move her legs.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 10, 2012)

Who got the "Code 3 Driving is Your Thang" award at EOS tonight? This guy! 

Apparently my partners over the past couple of months like the way I drive...and so do the supervisors. 

/tooting my own horn.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 10, 2012)

enjoynz said:


> I had to laugh when I heard about the incident where a airhostess lost the plot on a plane over your neck of the woods.
> One of the passagers rang 911....not quite sure if the PD have patrols car with jet engines now....because that is the picture that came to mind when I heard the news reel.



I admit I got a little confused but I'm felling *much better now*


----------



## fast65 (Mar 11, 2012)

That moment when your significant other does the one thing they know pisses you off, just to upset you...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2012)

fast65 said:


> That moment when your significant other does the one thing they know pisses you off, just to upset you...



Yeah I know what you mean, I hate when my truck breaks down


----------



## Cup of Joe (Mar 11, 2012)

fast65 said:


> That moment when your significant other does the one thing they know pisses you off, just to upset you...



you hurt your hand or something?  lol, jk. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


i'm sorry...i just couldn't pass that one up.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 11, 2012)

Unless things change... I'm taking leave from this thread. It simply isn't worth it anymore.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 11, 2012)

fast65 said:


> That moment when your significant other does the one thing they know pisses you off, just to upset you...



Sorry to hear that bud. Let me know if you need anything.



JPINFV said:


> Unless things change... I'm taking leave from this thread. It simply isn't worth it anymore.



Por que?


----------



## fast65 (Mar 11, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Sorry to hear that bud. Let me know if you need anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Por que?



Thanks bud. On the up side, I did just see a couple of my medic classmates at the bar.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 11, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Unless things change... I'm taking leave from this thread. It simply isn't worth it anymore.



It's directionless. Be the change you want to see.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Mar 11, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> It's directionless. Be the change you want to see.



This thread is now kittens!!!

KittenWAR


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 11, 2012)

*re*






By heriophantdruid at 2012-03-11


----------



## Anjel (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Sasha (Mar 11, 2012)

When your partner doesn't understand "Stop stop stop!" It makes a bad day.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 11, 2012)

Ummm thats what safe words are for.


----------



## Steam Engine (Mar 11, 2012)

That's now Lt. Steam Engine to you...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Steam Engine said:


> That's now Lt. Steam Engine to you...



oh great name


----------



## medic417 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sasha said:


> When your partner doesn't understand "Stop stop stop!" It makes a bad day.



You ok?


----------



## Jon (Mar 11, 2012)

Sasha said:


> When your partner doesn't understand "Stop stop stop!" It makes a bad day.



Was it a guy? Because guys often don't here women saying "stop" or "no"


----------



## Sasha (Mar 11, 2012)

It was broken hand girl. My hand got caught between the door frame and stretcher on a tight turn and I'm yelling "stop stop stop" and she is still going. 

The fact I get the "hard cases" as partners is getting on my nerves and not worth the FTO raise. I love to teach but I don't deal with idiots well.


----------



## Jon (Mar 11, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Unless things change... I'm taking leave from this thread. It simply isn't worth it anymore.



Really?

What needs to change?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 11, 2012)

Jon said:


> Really?
> 
> What needs to change?



???


----------



## Jon (Mar 11, 2012)

Sasha said:


> ???


`Fixed it


----------



## medic417 (Mar 12, 2012)

Jon said:


> `Fixed it



Da home boy don sez no mo posts how u fis dat?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 12, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Da home boy don sez no mo posts how u fis dat?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 12, 2012)

You know you have a pretty bad patient when the doctor is asking for a whole bunch of medications and says "you guys might as well throw in the kitchen sink".


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 12, 2012)

Going to show off my system to one of the forum members this week. Hopefully we'll have some calls!


----------



## medic417 (Mar 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


>



Taint no tang.  Why u bringin me down?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 12, 2012)

Trying to talk one of the medics into giving me an iv.

Had nasty stomach flu the last two days. Super dehydrated. BP 88/p

Maybe I'll just drink some more gatoraide lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 12, 2012)

Try some Pedialyte.


----------



## JDub (Mar 12, 2012)

Well I put in an application with Guardian EMS this morning and they already called me back asking to setup an interview I was surprised by how quick that was. Kinda messed up though because they called me while I was dead asleep and not thinking I scheduled the interview for like 2 hours after I get off work, and I have a 2 hour drive to get to the interview... I tried calling right back once I realized my mistake but they must have already left the office because I just got a machine.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 12, 2012)

JDub said:


> Well I put in an application with Guardian EMS this morning and they already called me back asking to setup an interview I was surprised by how quick that was. Kinda messed up though because they called me while I was dead asleep and not thinking I scheduled the interview for like 2 hours after I get off work, and I have a 2 hour drive to get to the interview... I tried calling right back once I realized my mistake but they must have already left the office because I just got a machine.



Call off work, or get someone to switch with you.

IMO its always best to be a little early.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


>


----------



## Anjel (Mar 12, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


>



See I knew you loved cats


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> See I knew you loved cats



No, I don't.  My dog loves cats...she considers them "self-propelled chew toys".:rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a friend who's all excited about passing ACLS. 

I didn't have the heart to tell her EVERYONE passes ACLS.  

It's like getting a "participant" ribbon in a 5k.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 12, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I have a friend who's all excited about passing ACLS.
> 
> I didn't have the heart to tell her EVERYONE passes ACLS.
> 
> It's like getting a "participant" ribbon in a 5k.



I had a CICU nurse drill me with 124870183471048 questions about it. Apparently she had just been hired and was in training so she hadn't taken it yet. "I'm so scared I heard it's almost impossible hard!" When I told her it wasn't bad she freaked and was like "You paramedics are all so damn cocky! Not everyone runs codes!" 

And you tried to tell me nurses are better than medics and that nursing school makes medic school look like a joke earlier, lady?


----------



## fast65 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is the most snow this area gets in two years and it's still coming down. I sense a busy night...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 12, 2012)

fast65 said:


> This is the most snow this area gets in two years and it's still coming down. I sense a busy night...



That is a very cool but very creepy pic. I can almost hear the sound of screaming zombies in the background.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> That is a very cool but very creepy pic. I can almost hear the sound of screaming zombies in the background.



It's going to be a very long night


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 13, 2012)

fast65 said:


> It's going to be a very long night



No offense, but you Oregonians are a bunch of girls.  That is nothin'.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 13, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> No offense, but you Oregonians are a bunch of girls.  That is nothin'.



:rofl: I said the same thing!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 13, 2012)

Alright I must say that the application Draw Something for iTunes and Android is a good way to kill time on a long shift and show off my awesome artistic skills :rofl:


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 13, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> It's like getting a "participant" ribbon in a 5k.



Such a horrible feeling  Almost as bad as the sympathy clap...


----------



## fast65 (Mar 13, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> No offense, but you Oregonians are a bunch of girls.  That is nothin'.



Oh, don't get me wrong, I drive in much worse than this. But I moved over to the coast, THEY'RE a bunch of girls  

On a side note, trees are down blocking all of the highways out of town :/


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 13, 2012)

Apparently GPS's are taking away an entire generation of EMS providers critical thinking skills....


----------



## Aprz (Mar 13, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Apparently GPS's are taking away an entire generation of EMS providers critical thinking skills....


Is that what someone told you, or is that what you think?


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 13, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Is that what someone told you, or is that what you think?



When you know you need to go SOUTH but the GPS points you NORTH...one would think you would stop and evaluate for a second.

This morning was the third time a partner has gone 100% the wrong way because "the GPS sent me this way"

:facepalm:

I dread to think if some of these folks were ever forced to use a mapsco


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 13, 2012)

The first few weeks at my agency all we're allowed to use is the MAPSCO.  After that, we use the trucks gps.   If we end up going the wrong way due to gps, we're off the hook


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 13, 2012)

Had a walk-in at the station. Full blown STEMI. The kicker is, my station is in the heart of the medical center! Not that I don't enjoy a good medical, but seriously? You could drive to my station, but not to one of the 5 major hospitals within two blocks of the station?! *sigh*


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 13, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Apparently GPS's are taking away an entire generation of EMS providers critical thinking skills....



Map reading skills, anyway. I totally agree. Our county's map is a little bit hard to use, very zoomed in and you need to flip between multiple pages to figure out routing.  Instead of doing this everybody just cries about how hard it is and uses the gps (and not quickest) routing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 13, 2012)

We have map books... I think they're in the back seat somewhere. 

Our CAD routes us to our calls. With a service area of close to 950 square mile and different stations almost every month, most of us would be lost without CAD mapping. :/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 13, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> We have map books... I think they're in the back seat somewhere.
> 
> Our CAD routes us to our calls. With a service area of close to 950 square mile and different stations almost every month, most of us would be lost without CAD mapping. :/



Now imagine that with a 5,000 square mile response area (not counting when we get called in for mutual aid for other areas) :wacko:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 13, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> When you know you need to go SOUTH but the GPS points you NORTH...one would think you would stop and evaluate for a second.
> 
> This morning was the third time a partner has gone 100% the wrong way because "the GPS sent me this way"
> 
> ...



The problem with most technology is the general lack of understanding that most people possess, believing that simple possession of a GPS is sufficient.  It is like buying a gun without knowing how to load it, shoot it, or clean it.  I believe that unless you understand basic concepts that affect the reliability of a GPS you shouldn't have one.  People have literally died putting their faith in a box of circuit boards and wires.

Oh, and point of order:

GPS stands for Global Positioning System, a SYSTEM with three main components: 5 Monitoring Stations, 24 satellites (for the U.S. system, only 24 are active at any given time), and the RECEIVERS.  That device in the rig or in the backpackers hands are not GPSs, they are GPS Receivers.  Semantics, but meh...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 13, 2012)

I know my way around the city pretty well. Still use the mapbook or the GPS for the little streets though. 

The GPS is awesome for getting you out of neighborhoods and into familiar territory. 

Another note: Took my protocol test for my internship today. Talk about a total pain in the ***! Now the fun times of sitting and waiting to find out if I have to take it again or if I'm cleared for my field internship!


----------



## Anjel (Mar 13, 2012)

Got a 115% on my pharmacology quiz today. 

And I only need one more IV stick in class, and I will have my 15 and will be able to start clinicals in the ER.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 13, 2012)

I use a gps. And that's it. Screw map books.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 13, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Got a 115% on my pharmacology quiz today.
> 
> And I only need one more IV stick in class, and I will have my 15 and will be able to start clinicals in the ER.



Congrats!


Program director just called me and said I passed the protocol test with flying colors!  2 1/2 weeks stand between me and the start of my field internship


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 13, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I use a gps. And that's it. Screw map books.



GPS doesn't always give you the quickest routing when it comes to 911 calls. 

Does it really matter? Probably not. Does it matter for compliance standards and contracting issues? Yes it does.


----------



## MedicBrew (Mar 13, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I use a gps. And that's it. Screw map books.



That sounds great, but I can’t find one that works in BFE where I work… 

Wrong road or no road available.. 

Turn right at the brown cow in the field isn’t in there, I’ve looked!!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 13, 2012)

So I found out my preceptor won a shift lottery and his shift is changing. 3 days 911 1 day ALS transfer car. I was kinda bummed at first but then I thought about it and realized it will make me a more rounded provider, expand my knowledge base and allow me to get a taste of both sides of the business. 

Never really done any IFTs other than the random ER -> Psyc facility. Any ALS transfer up to now has been me lifting, pushing and driving, not much more than that.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Alright I must say that the application Draw Something for iTunes and Android is a good way to kill time on a long shift and show off my awesome artistic skills :rofl:



Im addicted lol


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> GPS doesn't always give you the quickest routing when it comes to 911 calls.
> 
> Does it really matter? Probably not. Does it matter for compliance standards and contracting issues? Yes it does.



Putting faith in a device made by the cheapest available labor without understanding how the technology works and the problems commonly encountered by even those with PhD's in GIS is stupid.  I have seen it; people die when they put their faith in Garmin, SPOT, and Motorola... I have recovered their bodies.... and I am not talking about only the hikers getting in trouble and/or dying because of GPS, I am talking about people driving from point A to B:

http://www.usatoday.com/travel/news/2008-08-05-gps-navigation_N.htm

http://kingmandailyminer.com/main.asp?Search=1&ArticleID=29333&SectionID=1&SubSectionID=1&S=1

http://jalopnik.com/gps-horror-stories/

http://ezinearticles.com/?GPS-and-Sat-Nav-Horror-Stories&id=4027236

http://thepinetree.net/index.php?module=announce&ANN_user_op=view&ANN_id=8742

http://www.uniondemocrat.com/News/Local-News/Ukiah-man-rescued-after-three-days-trapped-in-snow

I was on the last two; as part of the Hasty Team on one of them and as the IC on the other.  Faith in GPS is based on ignorance, and that is coming from someone who is back in school in an effort to get his degree in GIS Technology.


----------



## MedicBrew (Mar 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> So I found out my preceptor won a shift lottery and his shift is changing. 3 days 911 1 day ALS transfer car. I was kinda bummed at first but then I thought about it and realized it will make me a more rounded provider, expand my knowledge base and allow me to get a taste of both sides of the business.
> 
> Never really done any IFTs other than the random ER -> Psyc facility. Any ALS transfer up to now has been me lifting, pushing and driving, not much more than that.



Some of the most interesting cases I've had were IFT's 

Take the time if you have it and dig into their chart and take notes. Then go back and research their patho. 

Take it for what it is, a good learning opportunity. You have the right mind set goin.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 13, 2012)

MedicBrew said:


> Some of the most interesting cases I've had were IFT's
> 
> Take the time if you have it and dig into their chart and take notes. Then go back and research their patho.
> 
> Take it for what it is, a good learning opportunity. You have the right mind set goin.



You can learn a ton on IFTs, but you have to put forth the effort. I've learned more than I've ever needed to know about urinary catheters.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 13, 2012)

MedicBrew said:


> Some of the most interesting cases I've had were IFT's
> 
> Take the time if you have it and dig into their chart and take notes. Then go back and research their patho.
> 
> Take it for what it is, a good learning opportunity. You have the right mind set goin.





Sasha said:


> You can learn a ton on IFTs, but you have to put forth the effort. I've learned more than I've ever needed to know about urinary catheters.



The more I think about it the more I'm looking forward to it. Unfortunately he isn't a CCP so all the CCT transfers go with the CCPs but after talking to him a bit today they do get some good ALS transfers that he thinks I will learn a lot from. 

Our transfers are relatively short and generally pretty straight forward as all our hospitals are pretty capable. I've been working on getting to know how the hospital charts are laid out during clinicals so I don't have to go on a treasure hunt to find what I am looking for.  

Unfortunately we don't have great transport vents, only the little auto-vents so there's not a whole lot to learn about them. I've been trying to pick at RRTs brains to learn more but they are so busy at the hospital we do clinicals at they rarely have time to sit down and talk with us.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 13, 2012)

MedicBrew said:


> Some of the most interesting cases I've had were IFT's
> 
> Take the time if you have it and dig into their chart and take notes. Then go back and research their patho.
> 
> Take it for what it is, a good learning opportunity. You have the right mind set goin.



I'll second that.
I did 72 hours of ride time with AMR for my basic in the Med Center in Houston. Incredibly complex cases. Many very sad cases but very interesting. Anybody who is able to do IFT day in and day out gets a lot of credit in my book. I couldn't do it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 13, 2012)

I guess im on the other side of this conversation. IFTs are not my thing. Normally (all the IFTs I've been on) are extremely boring. Hook up the monitors and hang the IV bags. Uneventful transport. But then again I'm not a fan of learning anything about long term care or treatment. 

I treat the patient enroute to the hospital which is 1-120 minutes. Then hand the patient over and head back out.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 14, 2012)

Arg, my company is finally offering an EVOC class on a day I cannot go.  So mad.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 14, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Arg, my company is finally offering an EVOC class on a day I cannot go.  So mad.



It's not a requirement for your company?


----------



## Aprz (Mar 14, 2012)

Unfortunately not.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 14, 2012)

I was in the news, I was in the news!




Granted, you can't tell it's me because of the glare on the ambulances windshield, but it was me!  Local news was at the hospital taping our ambulances for a story about a stolen ambulance taken from the ER today (ambulance NOT from my agency) and there I am in my truck!




In your faces!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 14, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I was in the news, I was in the news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thus meaning you owe us, or at least myself, ice cream. I'll take chocolate fudge brownie ice cream


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 14, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Unfortunately we don't have great transport vents, only the little auto-vents so there's not a whole lot to learn about them. I've been trying to pick at RRTs brains to learn more but they are so busy at the hospital we do clinicals at they rarely have time to sit down and talk with us.



Message USAF... you will learn everything you wanted to know about respiratory and vents and probably some stuff you didn't.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 14, 2012)

Took a few Weeks off from the private. First shift back was last night, already hate my life again


----------



## ShannahQuilts (Mar 14, 2012)

firefite said:


> Thus meaning you owe us, or at least myself, ice cream. I'll take chocolate fudge brownie ice cream



I'd prefer a link to the news story - sounds interesting.


----------



## MedicBrew (Mar 14, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I was in the news, I was in the news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This you?? 

Had trouble with the buffering and was choppy so couldn't see everything.

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Police-Man-Took-Ambulance-Out-for-a-Drive-142572415.html


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 14, 2012)

ShannahQuilts said:


> I'd prefer a link to the news story - sounds interesting.



He can't for one of two reasons:
1) http://emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=377552&postcount=23128
2) There was no film in the camera


----------



## Aprz (Mar 14, 2012)

I feel a lot more productive when I sleep during the day and work during the night, lol. Feeling good.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 14, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I feel a lot more productive when I sleep during the day and work during the night, lol. Feeling good.



Wait really? I'm definitely a night person but I'm not a fan of working until 4-5-6 am. 1100-2300 is an awesome shift. Even 1300-0100 is nice. much later than that and I feel like I waste the day the next day. Even if I wake up and go to work. I've gotten too used to being awake by 0600 every morning.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 14, 2012)

I hate waking up early but I love my 0700-1900 shift. For me it makes the day go by super quick.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 14, 2012)

MedicBrew said:


> This you??
> 
> Had trouble with the buffering and was choppy so couldn't see everything.
> 
> http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Police-Man-Took-Ambulance-Out-for-a-Drive-142572415.html





I cannot confirm nor deny that I work for said agency, and cannot confirm nor deny that I was in the furthest right ambulance at :10s h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Mar 14, 2012)

I hated nights. I felt like life was passing me by and I never felt fully rested. 

It was hard getting a full nights sleep because my dogs would be up or my neighbors would be making noise. 

It was hard to schedule stuff like Dr appointments and cable guys anf spending time with my nephew or my friends because our schedules were flipped.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 14, 2012)

firefite said:


> I hate waking up early but I love my 0700-1900 shift. For me it makes the day go by super quick.



Here you work 7-7 and you are almost guaranteed to get off late and work a 14hr shift


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 15, 2012)

My favorite schedule was 3p-3a.  Sleep in, go to work, busy during the day, slower and relaxed at night, home and asleep by 4, and even if you sleep 7 hours, you're up by 11.   Doesn't screw up sleep pattern too much for your days off.


My current schedule is a 16hr shift, from 8a-midnight.  Not too bad.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 15, 2012)

Linuss said:


> My favorite schedule was 3p-3a.  Sleep in, go to work, busy during the day, slower and relaxed at night, home and asleep by 4, and even if you sleep 7 hours, you're up by 11.   Doesn't screw up sleep pattern too much for your days off.
> 
> 
> My current schedule is a 16hr shift, from 8a-midnight.  Not too bad.



Neither of those shifts are bad, 0300 is about the latest I'd be super happy about. Our call volume drops at night, the problem is so does the staffing so you are still about as busy during the day, a little less but I've still heard of night trucks doing 10-12+ transports. 

8-midnight is pretty nice, the only problem I see is after you add in commute time + getting ready and winding down your sitting at about 6 hours of sleep max then add in the possibilities of late calls and I could see that getting rough. Our 16s have staggered starts 0600-2200, 0800-midnight then 10-0200. Others run a "split shift", they alternate between the standard 3x16 with the staggered start and 4x12 with a single start time. I haven't worked that schedule but I hear it's pretty nice. 16s can get long sometimes.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 15, 2012)

We work 0700-0700...and when you have a transfer to Portland at 0300, the next day gets completely wasted with sleep. That being said, I still like our 24 hour shifts.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 15, 2012)

fast65 said:


> We work 0700-0700...and when you have a transfer to Portland at 0300, the next day gets completely wasted with sleep. That being said, I still like our 24 hour shifts.



We used to have a 24 hr car, they had their own apartment and covered the southern end of town. From what I hear it was a 24-12-12 shift and the 24 hr days could be ruthless, running for almost the entire 24 hours.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 15, 2012)

Helping a friend move out of his house tomorrow. After 5 years of wanting a divorce, 3 years after going to a lawyer and changing his mind, he finally got all the stuff done. 

But the kicker is I don't think his wife (ex) completely knows about the divorce. So we are moving out all his stuff while she is at work. She is getting the papers later tomorrow night. I hope she doesn't come home early...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> Helping a friend move out of his house tomorrow. After 5 years of wanting a divorce, 3 years after going to a lawyer and changing his mind, he finally got all the stuff done.
> 
> But the kicker is I don't think his wife (ex) completely knows about the divorce. So we are moving out all his stuff while she is at work. She is getting the papers later tomorrow night. I hope she doesn't come home early...



Yeah I don't see that ending well for your buddy.


----------



## Steveb (Mar 15, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I feel a lot more productive when I sleep during the day and work during the night, lol. Feeling good.


Same I get all my energy at night


----------



## fast65 (Mar 15, 2012)

NVRob said:


> We used to have a 24 hr car, they had their own apartment and covered the southern end of town. From what I hear it was a 24-12-12 shift and the 24 hr days could be ruthless, running for almost the entire 24 hours.



Yeah, we get our own quarters, but lately we haven't been seeing them all that often...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 15, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Yeah, we get our own quarters, but lately we haven't been seeing them all that often...



I wonder if it's nationwide. We've had a pretty solid increase in call volume lately. They've had to add a couple more units per shift to keep up, and this is our "slow" season, if the trend continues this summer could be real busy. 

Reno/Tahoe is making a bid for the Winter Olympics in 2022(?), if I'm still around I can only imagine what that will be like for us.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 15, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I wonder if it's nationwide. We've had a pretty solid increase in call volume lately. They've had to add a couple more units per shift to keep up, and this is our "slow" season, if the trend continues this summer could be real busy.
> 
> Reno/Tahoe is making a bid for the Winter Olympics in 2022(?), if I'm still around I can only imagine what that will be like for us.



I don't know, but most we've had a lot of IFT's lately. However, our 911 call volume has increased a little as well.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 15, 2012)

On Monday, I'm working a pseudo 24 hour shift. I'm scheduled for 0800-1800, 2200-0800. 4 hour break. 

My regular shifts are 2200-0800. It's so slow at our station 91-2 calls a night, they provide beds, our supervisors are okay with us sleeping, but I first tried staying up wanting to be ready for calls, but then I decided I wanted to be paid to sleep, but then it sucked getting interrupted sleep and I'd end up sleeping at home anyhow for a little bit, and none of my friends or family are free during the day so I was bored so I decided to go back to staying awake at night, and it's been pretty productive.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 15, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I wonder if it's nationwide. We've had a pretty solid increase in call volume lately. They've had to add a couple more units per shift to keep up, and this is our "slow" season, if the trend continues this summer could be real busy.
> 
> Reno/Tahoe is making a bid for the Winter Olympics in 2022(?), if I'm still around I can only imagine what that will be like for us.



I don't know what it is lately but even with an extra truck on the road we are still slammed. I'm running late almost every day and we run from the time we go in service to the time we go out of service and we go out of service late. There's no time for food.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 15, 2012)

We make time for food every time we drop a patient off.   We can chill at the hospital for 20 min no questions asked.   Which is good when the nurses don't take forever for patient transfer... Sucks when they're slow.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 15, 2012)

NVRob said:


> 8-midnight is pretty nice, the only problem I see is after you add in commute time + getting ready and winding down your sitting at about 6 hours of sleep max then add in the possibilities of late calls and I could see that getting rough. Ol



Our 16s never work 2 days in a row (unless you volunteer for ot).  1 on, 1off, 1on, 1off, 1on, 2off.   So you can sleep in all you want these next day.   Getting held over doesn't ruin you as much. 


However our 12s tend to work 4on, 3off.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 15, 2012)

Linuss said:


> We make time for food every time we drop a patient off.   We can chill at the hospital for 20 min no questions asked.   Which is good when the nurses don't take forever for patient transfer... Sucks when they're slow.



They have been up our butts about our drop off times. 

My Saturday partner drives me crazy. He doesn't eat fast food so its really hard trying to find something he will eat that will go quickly. 

Last week I begged to stop for food on the way to a call, dispatch said it was fine but make it quick. He wanted to stop at a place that is super busy and you order, then sit down and they bring you your food. 
I was like Uhm!!! We have a call that is going to take at least 20 minutes... He didn't understand it had to be QUICK then you eat on the way. 

I really wish he'd just bring his food.


----------



## Jon (Mar 15, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Took a few Weeks off from the private. First shift back was last night, already hate my life again



There's a reason I'm only per-diem with my private job. I work just often enough to remind myself why I'm happy it's not my full-time job


----------



## fast65 (Mar 15, 2012)

It makes me sad that I actually had to tell my supervisor to apologize to my partner for saying something offensive to them...


----------



## Sasha (Mar 15, 2012)

Earlier I counted there were 8 California specific threads in the new post section. 

Cali is taking over the forum.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 15, 2012)

I am really growing to hate homework! The kid knows when he get home from school he has to feed the pets, can have a snack, and then he does his homework. This is how it has been every single day since he has been in school. (The only exception to this is if his homework is to read something. He won't comprehend/retain anything he reads unless he has had a bit of a break first.)

This way, the rest of the evening is open for whatever may be planned or comes up. So, why is it then, that of late I have to get on his case every single day to get the damn homework done?!?!?!? If he would channel the energy he spends trying to get out of doing it into getting it done, it would only take him 1/4 of the time it actually takes him to complete the stuff.






Sorry.  I just had to get that out there.  He really is a good kid, and it is most likely spring fever, but it still annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 15, 2012)

** Image deleted **


----------



## fast65 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm feeling pancakes for dinner


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 15, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I'm feeling pancakes for dinner



I had fruit salad and Pringles. 

Not feeling it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 15, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I had fruit salad and Pringles.
> 
> Not feeling it.



You will in a few hours.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 15, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I had fruit salad and Pringles.
> 
> Not feeling it.




Still a decent dinner...but chocolate chip pancakes is a wee bit better


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 15, 2012)

Can I have the last 12 hours of my night back? Spent all day standin around getting denied observation by patients in L&D then at the last second a patient says she'll let a student deliver with supervision...sweet deal right? Wrong! A med student rained on my parade hard. 

I probably should have stayed and watched but I ended up Walkin out getting my signature and leaving. 

I've about had enough of clinicals, I'm tired of being treated like free labor and someone who doesn't know anything. I'm always the first to jump in and help with whatever task needs to be done and sometimes it pays off in getting me some more interesting and technical skills. Lately its been nothing but moving patients and cycling vitals and even that is rare with the automated bp on the monitors.


----------



## Jon (Mar 15, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Can I have the last 12 hours of my night back? Spent all day standin around getting denied observation by patients in L&D then at the last second a patient says she'll let a student deliver with supervision...sweet deal right? Wrong! A med student rained on my parade hard.
> 
> I probably should have stayed and watched but I ended up Walkin out getting my signature and leaving.
> 
> I've about had enough of clinicals, I'm tired of being treated like free labor and someone who doesn't know anything. I'm always the first to jump in and help with whatever task needs to be done and sometimes it pays off in getting me some more interesting and technical skills. Lately its been nothing but moving patients and cycling vitals and even that is rare with the automated bp on the monitors.


I feel your pain.

I had a variety of L&D clinical experiences:

In the urban teaching hospital, the nurses were tolerant of having a student asking questions, and for the most part, let me observe unfettered.

In my second go-around, I interacted with a bunch of nurses... some better than others. Best was the ones that brought me in, and introduced me with them... "I'm Nurse Rachett, and this is Jon, a paramedic student who's working with me today." Only in one case did someone ask why a medic student was in the hospital, and the nurse answered for me... "because this way he gets to see it in a controlled environment, rather than having to figure it out on his own in the field" - Family was more than OK with that explanation.

Worse was when the nurse went in "to get the patients OK" and asked... "There's this paramedic student that wants to observe your delivery.... I have to ask, but it's OK to say no"... well, of course those patients said no.

Sadly, good clinicals are a product of both engaged students and preceptors that care. If you get a crappy preceptor, you're going to likely have a bad shift, no matter what you do.


----------



## Jon (Mar 15, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Still a decent dinner...but chocolate chip pancakes is a wee bit better



Screw chocolate chip pancakes. Make them with mini M&M's. It's a game-changer.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 15, 2012)

Jon said:


> Screw chocolate chip pancakes. Make them with mini M&M's. It's a game-changer.



I save the M&M's for my popcorn.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 15, 2012)

Jon said:


> Screw chocolate chip pancakes. Make them with mini M&M's. It's a game-changer.



I have none...and I don't feel like going to the store :/

On a side note, our Zoll rep. is coming by tomorrow and I get to go look at the new X-series we'll probably be getting.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Mar 15, 2012)

Jon said:


> Worse was when the nurse went in "to get the patients OK" and asked... "There's this paramedic student that wants to observe your delivery.... I have to ask, but it's OK to say no"... well, of course those patients said no.



If they had your back, it would be "it's ok to say no, but it's really important for him to get this experience now, as he will be solely responsible for delivering babies in the field with no backup"


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 16, 2012)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> If they had your back, it would be "it's ok to say no, but it's really important for him to get this experience now, as he will be solely responsible for delivering babies in the field with no backup"



I pointed that out, politely as I could be while my head was about to pop off, to the med student who swooped my delivery, as well as the fact that she'd been there for 30 minutes an I had been there for 11 hours... She didn't like that much and told me I could have the next one. Too bad it's real easy for med students to get consent and really difficult for medic students to get consent. Also there was no one in the unit that was going to deliver anytime soon an I was done wasting my time.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I pointed that out, politely as I could be while my head was about to pop off, to the med student who swooped my delivery, as well as the fact that she'd been there for 30 minutes an I had been there for 11 hours... She didn't like that much and told me I could have the next one. Too bad it's real easy for med students to get consent and really difficult for medic students to get consent. Also there was no one in the unit that was going to deliver anytime soon an I was done wasting my time.



Thats where I hope being female can help a little.

If I was preggo I would be more inclined to let a female come watch.

But if I knew there was a medic student there, I would give him the ok over a med student.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello ridiculously big pay check. I can't wait to spend you.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 16, 2012)

Ouch.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 16, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ouch.



I am always having bruises of one sort or another all over me. I went to a hematologist this week who took a look and said that she doesn't see bruises like that on anybody but toddlers unless there's a clotting disorder. 

I guess that makes me as graceful as a 2 year old.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 16, 2012)

Haha nice. This is actuly my first bruise like that.

But thats because my body hates me right now, for having 8 iv starts on tuesday lol. I look like a junkie


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2012)

Goodbye ridiculously big paycheck. I hardly knew you


----------



## Anjel (Mar 16, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Goodbye ridiculously big paycheck. I hardly knew you



That didnt last long lol


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> That didnt last long lol



Nope but my vacation is now fully paid for and all my bills are paid and I still have a good amount left. It's just over half gone.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 16, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Nope but my vacation is now fully paid for and all my bills are paid and I still have a good amount left. It's just over half gone.



That was some paycheck!!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 16, 2012)

March is my 3 paycheck month.  One paycheck covers my monthly bills and expenses....

I don't know how to waste my next 2 paychecks?!  Oh well, guess I'll just buy more dividend paying mutual funds    Though it helps since last month I paid off the final $2800 for my motorcycle, so I guess I'm just replenishing my funds.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> That was some paycheck!!!



I worked my butt off for that paycheck.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 16, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I worked my butt off for that paycheck.



I don't have much of a butt to begin with, so I only do my schedule hours 


Pretty much only time I'll pick up OT is if it's something different that I don't already do every day.  I won't want to come in to work on my day off just to do the same thing.  I'll pick up stand bys, demos, etc etc


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 16, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I don't have much of a butt to begin with, so I only do my schedule hours
> 
> 
> Pretty much only time I'll pick up OT is if it's something different that I don't already do every day.  I won't want to come in to work on my day off just to do the same thing.  I'll pick up stand bys, demos, etc etc



Same. I'll only pick up OT if they are offering incentives.

Going up to the college today for the EMT class. Having a demo by Mercy Air (helicopter EMS). Im so jealous. Most people say "yeah I'll bring my agencies ambulance down for the class". These guys/gals get to say "yeah I'll fly my agencies freakin' helicopter to the class".


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 16, 2012)

*My daughter's blues program at her college*

http://www.live365.com/stations/csustanislaus?site=pro

Playing BB King right now! "Riding With The King"!!

Fridays 7 Am Pacific Time


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2012)

My psych asked what the penalty is if he punches me in the face


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 16, 2012)

You'll give his address to the forum. You'll put his office number on some burner cell phones and throw them over the fence into the jail.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 16, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> You'll give his address to the forum. You'll put his office number on some burner cell phones and throw them over the fence into the jail.



I think she meant her patient, not her doctor.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 16, 2012)

Just had a meeting with our Zoll rep. and listened to his spiel about the X-series...I want it, NAOW.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2012)

Yaaaay alcohol induced psychosis. From a nursing home. Yaaaaay.


----------



## exodus (Mar 16, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Just had a meeting with our Zoll rep. and listened to his spiel about the X-series...I want it, NAOW.



What's so good about it? We may be getting them...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 16, 2012)

Just found out one of my good friends is in the hospital with fractures of his T3-T10 along with a basilar skull fracture.

Thank goodness he's moving all his extremities and awake, alert and oriented.

Please stay safe everyone!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Just found out one of my good friends is in the hospital with fractures of his T3-T10 along with a basilar skull fracture.
> 
> Thank goodness he's moving all his extremities and awake, alert and oriented.
> 
> Please stay safe everyone!



Wow.  I hope he recovers, but I've got to ask...how did that happen?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 16, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Wow.  I hope he recovers, but I've got to ask...how did that happen?



Skiing. They were doing some filming doing a gap over stairs to a handrail and he shorted it. Went far enough to get his skis out in front of him and try to catch the rail but all it did was kick him backwards onto the concrete stairs. 15 feet to his back. He was wearing a helmet but still somehow managed the basilar skull fracture. The doctor said the fact that he did hit the rail which slowed his fall a bit and that he was wearing a helmet saved his life.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 17, 2012)

exodus said:


> What's so good about it? We may be getting them...



Dynamic 12-lead monitoring, CO detection option, super lightweight, and a few other cool little options that escape me at the moment.

Perhaps it's just super cool to me because I've been using older Zoll M-series.

Ugh, this night just took a turn for the worse.


----------



## ATrain (Mar 17, 2012)

I got my first nasal intubation the other day.  Much easier than I thought it would be, for some reason.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 17, 2012)

ATrain said:


> I got my first nasal intubation the other day.  Much easier than I thought it would be, for some reason.



I find that you either get it on the first shot or you don't get it at all.


----------



## ATrain (Mar 17, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I find that you either get it on the first shot or you don't get it at all.



I could see that.  

I was just glad to get my first "good" run of my internship.  Already down 150 hours, and it's just been very... routine up till then.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 17, 2012)

Hanging out at the hospital, waiting for my husband to go to surgery.  Not how I had planned on spending my weekend...


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 17, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Just found out one of my good friends is in the hospital with fractures of his T3-T10 along with a basilar skull fracture.
> 
> Thank goodness he's moving all his extremities and awake, alert and oriented.
> 
> Please stay safe everyone!



Glad to hear he is doing so well.  May he have a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 17, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Hanging out at the hospital, waiting for my husband to go to surgery.  Not how I had planned on spending my weekend...



Been there done this. I wish him the best. Has the ortho said how it will be repaired? IM nailing or plates/screws?


----------



## patput (Mar 17, 2012)

Has anyone else been ridiculously busy lately? I run with a volunteer ALS service covering 500 or so square miles. General call volume is approximately 3-4 a day. We have been in the 5-10 range for the past two weeks or so. Lots of second rig calls too which can really put us in a bind, especially over night because we only have one medic on call then.


----------



## ATrain (Mar 17, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Hanging out at the hospital, waiting for my husband to go to surgery.  Not how I had planned on spending my weekend...



How'd he manage that?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 17, 2012)

patput said:


> Has anyone else been ridiculously busy lately? I run with a volunteer ALS service covering 500 or so square miles. General call volume is approximately 3-4 a day. We have been in the 5-10 range for the past two weeks or so. Lots of second rig calls too which can really put us in a bind, especially over night because we only have one medic on call then.



Is it spring break up there for school kids? It always picks up during spring break.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 17, 2012)

Leg has spiral fractures, so force was applied.....


----------



## medic417 (Mar 17, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Leg has spiral fractures, so force was applied.....



Makes me think he made epi-do mad.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 17, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Makes me think he made epi-do mad.



Or she was mad about the elections and he was close...


I hope the surgery and recovery goes well.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 17, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Been there done this. I wish him the best. Has the ortho said how it will be repaired? IM nailing or plates/screws?



He now has a plate and some screws in there, holding it all together.



ATrain said:


> How'd he manage that?



He took our son roller skating, and decided to join in the fun.  On his first lap around the rink, he fell and couldn't get up.  He said he felt it break.  Dummy was going to drive himself to the ER.  He refused to let them call an ambulance because he didn't want to "bother anyone."  The skating rink employees made an attempt to splint it (props to them for at least making an effort), and then a couple friends helped him into a vehicle so they could take him to the ER.  

It then took the ER over an hour to get him any pain meds.  (I was not very happy!)  Of course, during the course of that hour, I pointed out that had he allowed an ambulance to be called, he would have gotten something for the pain, although he would most likely be needing more at that point, and that they would have properly splinted his leg.

He doesn't know exactly what happened when he fell, but my guess is he twisted his leg and managed to hit it with the other skate at the same time.




medic417 said:


> Makes me think he made epi-do mad.



Actually, I wasn't anywhere close when it happened.  I was at work.  I did point out to him though that just because I hadn't been to the ER yet that shift, he didn't have to make sure it happened for me.



ffemt8978 said:


> Or she was mad about the elections and he was close...
> 
> 
> I hope the surgery and recovery goes well.



Surgery went well.  Now for the recovery part.  I am thinking this is the part that isn't going to be much fun.  Thanks!


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 17, 2012)

Rt leg...the ankle inverted (adducted at an unnatural angle) which spiraled the tibia. The 3/4 of the *fib* acted as a lever and caused the upper end of the fib to spiral as well. No obvious intrarticular bone damage, hope he gets better son. 

Was he going to drive left-footed?:blink:


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 17, 2012)

Spending a rainy St PAt's day reading HG Wells, baking cherry and almond scones, listening to Alanis Morrisette unplugged. Life can be OK.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 17, 2012)

Noodles & Co mac & cheese with chicken.....MMmmmmm......


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 17, 2012)

What happens when 2 ambulances and 2 fire trucks, all running code, our ambulance opposing traffic, meet at a downtown intersection in rush hour traffic and hundreds of pedestrians on the sidewalk?

A total cluster, that's what! Holy crap plus add a car that fails to yield to all 4 emergency vehicles...

Nothing bad happened but it got real interesting for a second trying to decode who had the right of way seeing the turn lanes were green and all straight lanes were red and everyone of us was going straight.


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 17, 2012)

I brought home a new fur-kid today. We're calling him Paddy.


----------



## exodus (Mar 18, 2012)

Apparently there's black ice in the freeway just west of here. Something ain't right Willis.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 18, 2012)

exodus said:


> Apparently there's black ice in the freeway just west of here. Something ain't right Willis.



1/2 of ice and slush on the freeway causing an accident possibly 10 vehicles involved. Just got declared as an MCI. All in Banning.

19 patients need to be transported so far.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 18, 2012)

firefite said:


> 1/2 of ice and slush on the freeway causing an accident possibly 10 vehicles involved. Just got declared as an MCI. All in Banning.
> 
> 19 patients need to be transported so far.



We had an accident like that a couple weeks back. Mix some water and snow on the freeway and add in 100 yd visibility and we get to play in it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow. In a matter of 4 hours my county has had a total of 4 MCIs. 1 with 6 patients (3 airships had to be called for that one). The second one with 7 patients. The third one with 7 patients. The fourth one with 19 patients. 

And a new MCI just got declared. So that makes 5 within four hours. Wow, we are going to have no beds open at any hospital.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 18, 2012)

firefite said:


> Wow. In a matter of 4 hours my county has had a total of 4 MCIs. 1 with 6 patients (3 airships had to be called for that one). The second one with 7 patients. The third one with 7 patients. The fourth one with 19 patients.
> 
> And a new MCI just got declared. So that makes 5 within four hours. Wow, we are going to have no beds open at any hospital.



Sounds like a total :censored::censored::censored::censored: show of a night to be working.


On another note it just hit me that I graduate from school in 3 months. I'm starting to get a little nervous about being the guy that everyone on scene turns to for answers when everything goes to hell.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 18, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Sounds like a total :censored::censored::censored::censored: show of a night to be working.
> 
> 
> On another note it just hit me that I graduate from school in 3 months. I'm starting to get a little nervous about being the guy that everyone on scene turns to for answers when everything goes to hell.



Just starting to? Hell I'm only three months in and I'm already nervous about that, haha. Granted, it seems around these parts there's usually five other medics standing around on scene in the city and most suburbs here.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 18, 2012)

Just worked a bomb threat on a train.  They say it happened in one city... but it didn't. Happened on the border.

We spent an hour and a half on scene... and got stuck with 7 passengers in my truck after the train left without telling us.  Luckily the police were willing to drive them home. 



http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/Police-investigate-bomb-threat-aboard-TRE-train-143076236.html


----------



## fast65 (Mar 18, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Just worked a bomb threat on a train.  They say it happened in one city... but it didn't. Happened on the border.
> 
> We spent an hour and a half on scene... and got stuck with 7 passengers in my truck after the train left without telling us.  Luckily the police were willing to drive them home.
> 
> ...



You know you're going to have to go back in time and find the bomber, right?


----------



## exodus (Mar 18, 2012)

firefite said:


> Wow. In a matter of 4 hours my county has had a total of 4 MCIs. 1 with 6 patients (3 airships had to be called for that one). The second one with 7 patients. The third one with 7 patients. The fourth one with 19 patients.
> 
> And a new MCI just got declared. So that makes 5 within four hours. Wow, we are going to have no beds open at any hospital.




We just drove through all that craziness....were heading to chino.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 18, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> I brought home a new fur-kid today. We're calling him Paddy.



Congrats!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 18, 2012)

Sounds like you all are earning your money. Please be careful and be safe.

While you guys are out dodging cars and saving lives I'm on my way to hand out salted peanuts and then spend the day in LA  Trader joes here I come.


----------



## exodus (Mar 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Sounds like you all are earning your money. Please be careful and be safe.
> 
> While you guys are out dodging cars and saving lives I'm on my way to hand out salted peanuts and then spend the day in LA  Trader joes here I come.



Driving home through the slush, ice, and snow was not fun. I'm just happy my jeep has 4WD


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 18, 2012)

First shift on an ambulance in months. I kinda miss it.


----------



## cynikalkat (Mar 18, 2012)

*I've been away...*

This is one of the hardest times of my life right now. My adopted Mom is dying of cancer (lung, liver, brain, spinal). I flew out to OH last week to be here for my sisters and dad and essentially say goodbye. 

Its one thing to intently watch someone breath when they are your  patient, an entirely different thing if that person is your family. Holy crap this is hard. I am no stranger to death (both my biological parents are gone and most of my biological family), but this is just hell. 

At this point she's barely awake, existing in a drug-induced haze of Roxanol, as she can't swallow her Morphine pills and Xanax, so the dosage of Rox has gone way up. She's been on 4 LPM O2 for at least a week (NC). There's a large tumor sitting on (or near, not entirely sure) her larynx and she can't talk anymore. I really hope this doesn't last much longer for her sake, and ours; its heartbreaking. 

Hospice was called in Monday. They had a social worker stop by, the home health aide has been here twice, and a reflexologist came to work on her feet, which was cool. She was still lucid for that and really enjoyed it. She refused the aide on Friday. Now, who knows...


Anyway, I thought I'd pop in and say hi if anyone noticed my absence. Lots to read...


----------



## Sasha (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry you're going through that. It must be so difficult. 

However please know that I have never met a bad hospice nurse. They're all amazing and I admire them. You can take comfort in the fact she will be taken care of and she is being kept comfortable in her final days. 

I hope for peace for both of you.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 18, 2012)

Im so sorry. Stay strong and dont keep it all in. 

We are all here for ya.


----------



## cynikalkat (Mar 18, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I'm so sorry you're going through that. It must be so difficult.
> 
> However please know that I have never met a bad hospice nurse. They're all amazing and I admire them. You can take comfort in the fact she will be taken care of and she is being kept comfortable in her final days.
> 
> I hope for peace for both of you.



thanks. Shes staying @ home. Dad's a RN (a director of emerg services actually) and the nurse stops by...once a week? 

But thank you.


----------



## cynikalkat (Mar 18, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Im so sorry. Stay strong and dont keep it all in.
> 
> We are all here for ya.




thank you. I also hope that works keeps being cool about this. I'm trying to decide when to go back and I just don't know. I work sat-tues so going back Mon & working Tues then having 3 days off is almost stupid, but I don't know what to do.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 18, 2012)

I like that I just had a 10 minute conversation with the ER doc...about GoGurt


----------



## Sasha (Mar 18, 2012)

Gross.


----------



## exodus (Mar 18, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Gross.



I love go gurt.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 18, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I like that I just had a 10 minute conversation with the ER doc...about GoGurt



GoGurt is amazing.

In other news make sure to find out what your post CVA pt last ate before proclaiming he's vomiting coffee ground looking emesis...it might end up jus being chocolate cake 

Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 18, 2012)

Waaaalking Deeeeaaaddd Ffffiinnnaallleeee


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 18, 2012)

Scheduled end of shift is 2000. Another crew needs our ambulance at 1900. So we get to get cleared in early and do nothing for an hour. Overtime to sit on our butts not even in service haha


----------



## Sasha (Mar 18, 2012)

Zombies zombies zombies!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 18, 2012)

Never seen a colostomy bag before, today was my first and I'm scarred for life...


Dude was too lazy to dispose of them so he had 3+ weeks worth of used bags and fecal matter in garbage cans next to his bed. Furthermore we helped change his bag because the one he had on was full to the brim. 

House smelled like a dead body mixed with poo, Ben-Gay and spoiled mayonnaise. I almost tossed my cookies in the guys house. We had to take turns going out side and breathing fresh air then holding our breath to go inside, it was that bad.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 18, 2012)

Wait til you see what happens when you don't "burp" the colostomy bag when you change it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 18, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Wait til you see what happens when you don't "burp" the colostomy bag when you change it.



Negative ghostrider. I will not be around when that happens. I have a newfound respect for you Sasha and all the other IFT people out there. That was gross.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 18, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Negative ghostrider. I will not be around when that happens. I have a newfound respect for you Sasha and all the other IFT people out there. That was gross.



I do not change colostomy bags. Not me nope nope. 

However I was present when a CNA changed one that turned into a poop geyser when she changed it. CDIFF all in her eye.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh common Sasha! You know you like to burp colostomy bags when nobody is looking, Admit it!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 18, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I do not change colostomy bags. Not me nope nope.
> 
> However I was present when a CNA changed one that turned into a poop geyser when she changed it. CDIFF all in her eye.



"IN THE FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'

A little CDIFF in the eye never hurt anyone...oh wait :huh:


----------



## Sasha (Mar 18, 2012)

Corky said:


> Oh common Sasha! You know you like to burp colostomy bags when nobody is looking, Admit it!



You caught me.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 18, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Never seen a colostomy bag before, today was my first and I'm scarred for life...



Some providers hate vomiting.  I cannot STAND colostomy bags.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 18, 2012)

cynikalkat said:


> This is one of the hardest times of my life right now. My adopted Mom is dying of cancer (lung, liver, brain, spinal). I flew out to OH last week to be here for my sisters and dad and essentially say goodbye.
> 
> Its one thing to intently watch someone breath when they are your  patient, an entirely different thing if that person is your family. Holy crap this is hard. I am no stranger to death (both my biological parents are gone and most of my biological family), but this is just hell.
> 
> ...



I here that.  It seems like all my grandparents have been fighting what the doctors said would be the end.  But they kept on going... until now...

My grandma died 4 weeks ago; 2 MIs and 3 CVAs in a week, coma for 2 days, and than home hospice for less than 24 hours.  She too had a lucid few hours, called all the kids together, and said what needed to be... 

Got home tonight and found out that my grandfather who was in for surgery for a GI bleed didn't fair well and had to be put on a vent.  Decision was made to extubate and shut off the internal pacemaker.  I am expecting word any time now that it is over.

Sucks for people who spend life helping others... nothing I can do... plus, years of seeing death and being "that person who deals with it so I can move to the next call" makes it hard to deal with it when you know them.  I can do body recovery after recovery, but I really don't do the whole death process well.

Good luck... I know it ain't easy when you have this background...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 18, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Never seen a colostomy bag before, today was my first and I'm scarred for life...
> 
> 
> Dude was too lazy to dispose of them so he had 3+ weeks worth of used bags and fecal matter in garbage cans next to his bed. Furthermore we helped change his bag because the one he had on was full to the brim.
> ...



Been there Done that. Impressive indeed. IFT folks are hard core.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 18, 2012)

Rumor going around in my part of the woods is that one of our SWAT Medics (Doctor) might try to become our medical director.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 18, 2012)

*re*



Sasha said:


> You caught me.



Ideas for you next IFT patient with a colostomy bag.  Will break the ice and kill some time.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 18, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Some providers hate vomiting.  I cannot STAND colostomy bags.



I hate trachs. 

Hate the sound of suctioning them. Hate how gooey they get. Hate trach coughs. Hate trach boogers. Hate the weird vader with a sore throat voice trach pts try to talk with. 

If I ever require a trach, just load me up with morphine and let me die. 

No trach for me. Ever.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 18, 2012)

Also... You think colostomys are bad. Try flexiseals. One big long colostomy.

Directly from their booty.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 18, 2012)

Corky said:


> Ideas for you next IFT patient with a colostomy bag.  Will break the ice and kill some time.



Lol that sir just ain't right, which is why it's so dang funny.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 18, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Some providers hate vomiting.  I cannot STAND colostomy bags.



I'm with you on that. 

Suctioning chocolate cake vomit was nasty, but that colostomy debacle took the cake. Hands down.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 19, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Zombies zombies zombies!



After last week... not that good yet... started 10 minutes ago for me


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 19, 2012)

:rofl::rofl:





NVRob said:


> I'm with you on that.
> 
> Suctioning chocolate cake vomit was nasty, but that colostomy debacle took the cake. Hands down.



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 19, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Waaaalking Deeeeaaaddd Ffffiinnnaallleeee



Crossbow"..............*THUNK*


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 19, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> After last week... not that good yet... started 10 minutes ago for me



Okay... it's good...

The next 8+ months are gonna suck waiting for the next season.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:



Wow that was a total accident hahaha.

>3000 posts...I have no life :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Wow that was a total accident hahaha.
> 
> >3000 posts...I have no life :rofl:



I signed away my life when I signed all the paperwork for work.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 19, 2012)

firefite said:


> I signed away my life when I signed all the paperwork for work.



Yea work + clinicals for school has me in a uniform working either on the ambulance or in the hospital for more than half the hours in a week. After the scheduled hours, OT and commute time although my commutes are short, have me above 90 hours a week sometimes pushing 100 if I stay to watch an interesting surgery or get multiple late calls.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 19, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## Sasha (Mar 19, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> After last week... not that good yet... started 10 minutes ago for me



I thought it was excellent  

Although the super zombie that popped out of nowhere and got Patricia annoyed me. It was a fast little effer


----------



## fast65 (Mar 19, 2012)

So yeah...I always assumed you would be dead, or at the very least unconscious with a core temperature of 75.5 F...apparently I was wrong.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 19, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I thought it was excellent
> 
> Although the super zombie that popped out of nowhere and got Patricia annoyed me. It was a fast little effer



They needed to kill off more of the charectures who either whine too much or can't shoot or both.  Patricia and Jimmy were better served as Zombie Food.  Michonne will be a great addition.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> They needed to kill off more of the charectures who either whine too much or can't shoot or both.  Patricia and Jimmy were better served as Zombie Food.  Michonne will be a great addition.



If the kid (Carl, I think is his name) keeps wondering off and doing his own thing he is next lol


----------



## cynikalkat (Mar 19, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I here that.  It seems like all my grandparents have been fighting what the doctors said would be the end.  But they kept on going... until now...
> 
> My grandma died 4 weeks ago; 2 MIs and 3 CVAs in a week, coma for 2 days, and than home hospice for less than 24 hours.  She too had a lucid few hours, called all the kids together, and said what needed to be...
> 
> ...



wow...good luck yourself! thank you


----------



## Sasha (Mar 19, 2012)

Lori should be next. cant stand her.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 19, 2012)

Who wants to be awesome and tell me the dose for Digitalis.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

Epocrates.com


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 19, 2012)

firefite said:


> If the kid (Carl, I think is his name) keeps wondering off and doing his own thing he is next lol





Sasha said:


> Lori should be next. cant stand her.



Carol first.  Then Lori.  Then Carl can go, but he can shoot, so meh...


----------



## Anjel (Mar 19, 2012)

Corky said:


> Epocrates.com



Thats a lot of work


----------



## exodus (Mar 19, 2012)

And you would have it by now!


----------



## Anjel (Mar 19, 2012)

Lol I got it.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 19, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Carol first.  Then Lori.  Then Carl can go, but he can shoot, so meh...



How boring would it be if everyone was a hero? You need people like Carol and Patricia. 

Patricia was Hershels assistant so in essence she was a make shift medic. How is that not useful?

Carol gets the house work done. Cooking and washing clothes and the like.

Michonne is going to kill the show. I liked the realism of TWD. Average people thrown together. Now we have someone straight out of Kill Bill.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 19, 2012)

Its gonna be a long night. Got a few crews already sent to an area hit by tornados and the worst of the weather is yet to come.

Got my gear ready and strike teams on alert.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 19, 2012)

Sasha said:


> How boring would it be if everyone was a hero? You need people like Carol and Patricia.
> 
> Patricia was Hershels assistant so in essence she was a make shift medic. How is that not useful?
> 
> ...



In an apocalypse, the last thing I am thinking about is if my shirts are starched.  Real people are nice; Glen, Andrea, etc... the ones who have grasped their reality.  Carol is trying to break the group up, claiming that Rick should not be their leader.  Lori is simply a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:, the way she was working Shane and Rick against one another.  You need Rick, Daryl, Andrea, Glen, and Hershel.  Everyone else is dead weight.  Hershel is a gun-slinging doctor.  Rick is a gun-slinging leader.  Glen is a gun-slinging gopher.  Andrea is a gun-slinging hottie.  Daryl is a bow-slinging bad ***.  Carol cooks.  Lori incites riots.  T-Dog bleeds.  Carl tries to get killed every episode.  Hershel other daughter cries...  I need the person next to me to be defending my *** as much as I am theirs.  One person defending 2 is stupid.  Two people defending each other is smart.  Andrea should have left Carol to be Zombie Food.  Michonne will be interesting... lets see how the producers handle this realistically, after all, they haven't failed yet...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 19, 2012)

I used to watch the walking dead but then I started having dreams about zombies. Usually zombie movies don't bother me but for a while there I was dreaming about fighting zombies all night every night so I stopped watching it. Plus the episodes are kinda slow for my taste sometimes. 

In other news I need a break. Badly. Awful day today at work and I was told by a supervisor that he had seen a change in my personality and can tell I'm worn to the ragged edge from working 7 days a week 12.5 + hours a day since december. I just don't think I can afford to take that break :-/


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> In other news I need a break. Badly. Awful day today at work and I was told by a supervisor that he had seen a change in my personality and can tell I'm worn to the ragged edge from working 7 days a week 12.5 + hours a day since december. I just don't think I can afford to take that break :-/


Can you afford NOT to take it?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 19, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> In an apocalypse, the last thing I am thinking about is if my shirts are starched.  Real people are nice; Glen, Andrea, etc... the ones who have grasped their reality.  Carol is trying to break the group up, claiming that Rick should not be their leader.  Lori is simply a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:, the way she was working Shane and Rick against one another.  You need Rick, Daryl, Andrea, Glen, and Hershel.  Everyone else is dead weight.  Hershel is a gun-slinging doctor.  Rick is a gun-slinging leader.  Glen is a gun-slinging gopher.  Andrea is a gun-slinging hottie.  Daryl is a bow-slinging bad ***.  Carol cooks.  Lori incites riots.  T-Dog bleeds.  Carl tries to get killed every episode.  Hershel other daughter cries...  I need the person next to me to be defending my *** as much as I am theirs.  One person defending 2 is stupid.  Two people defending each other is smart.  Andrea should have left Carol to be Zombie Food.  Michonne will be interesting... lets see how the producers handle this realistically, after all, they haven't failed yet...



It's not just "starched shirts" its food on the table and a sense of normalcy so they can keep the shreds of humanity and sanity and feel that one day there will be hope for civilization again. 

T dog showed his bad assery in s1 where he and Morales put the beat down on some zombies in season 1. 

Remember season 1? Where Andrea didn't know how to work the safety on her gun and wanted to kill herself? No one is a hero overnight. She was a useless whiny bee til half way through s2 then her desire to be the hero nearly killed Daryl. 

Carol was a battered woman who lost her daughter. I'm interested in how her drama develops and how she evolves.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Can you afford NOT to take it?



This^^^^

My wife was in this position recently and had the decision to take a break made for her..Take a break if you need it. It isnt worth pushing yourself that hard.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 19, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Its gonna be a long night. Got a few crews already sent to an area hit by tornados and the worst of the weather is yet to come.
> 
> Got my gear ready and strike teams on alert.



Stay safe.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 20, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Can you afford NOT to take it?





shfd739 said:


> This^^^^
> 
> My wife was in this position recently and had the decision to take a break made for her..Take a break if you need it. It isnt worth pushing yourself that hard.



You both bring up a good point. I don't want to push my self to the point of being so burnt at the end of school that I don't even want to work as a medic anymore. I don't see that happening as I love my job but too much of anything, even a good thing isn't good. Wait, beer might be the exception h34r:

I'm trying to figure out if I can make it work, because after what happened today it made me stop and think and it kind of scared me. It wasn't a clinical mistake, lets call it a "professional conduct with another allied health worker" type of mistake.

shfd I second what BBG said, stay safe out there!


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 20, 2012)

lololol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 20, 2012)

Our call sign is 201. We changed it today to 2 0 Fun. We are waiting for dispatch to call us out on it haha


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 20, 2012)

I've pulled off "8-fun" "goat head" "10-ninety-leavin'" and "Hof-loading"


----------



## fast65 (Mar 20, 2012)

I've pulled off "Mclovin", "medic fun", and "medic tree". They never seem to laugh :/

On a side note, I just got dispatched out for a code 3 kodiak transfer, looks like I'm heading to Alaska.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 20, 2012)

57 Loading meow
57 Meow in route
57 meow at hospital
57 meow on scene

I'm not very creative I tend to stick with what works


----------



## fast65 (Mar 20, 2012)

Why yes, I did just sing the Saved by the Bell theme song in unison with my roommate.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 20, 2012)

Got denied two tubes in the ER today because they were difficult airways  Wouldn't it make sense to let the person who's solely responsible for protecting a compromised airway in the field attempt a difficult airway in a controlled environment with someone there to swoop in and save the day if they failed? 

I knew the docs too, it wasn't like I was the random medic student that walked up and was like "hey let me do that tube!"

Total tube count throughout all my OR and ER clinicals: 0 

I'm extremely frustrated with that fact and the way nurses have been treating us like free labor recently. I'm down to help but I'm not going to continue to be helpful if there's no "reward" and no IVs, lab draws and ECGs are not a reward, they are tedious. No I will not walk each and every one of your patients to the restroom multiple times in a shift, that's not what I'm here for. Every now and again absolutely but not every freaking time, especially if you pull me out of a room where they are dealing with an unresponsive TCA overdose that has no blood pressure to walk crotchety old grandma to the can. 



bigbaldguy said:


> 57 Loading meow
> 57 Meow in route
> 57 meow at hospital
> 57 meow on scene
> ...



We used to play the meow game at my old lifeguard gig over the PA when we would yell at people out in the swim area.

Hey! You guys in the kayaks look at the buoys. See them? Meow paddle out past them! You are in designated swim area only."

Group on the buoy line, if you need help raise your hand straight in the air and a beach patroller will come right meow on the jet ski to help you!


----------



## Tigger (Mar 21, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> 57 Loading meow
> 57 Meow in route
> 57 meow at hospital
> 57 meow on scene
> ...



60% of the time it works all of the time.

Operations 35 is meow back in the city, can we get a fuel number meow?


----------



## Cup of Joe (Mar 21, 2012)

It was really quiet yesterday.  Hopefully, now that it's 12:47AM of Wednesday, that will change...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 21, 2012)

Rant/

Work tried to give me an EMT student on my BLS rig today. I am all for students since I am a skills instructor but for the sake of the student I turned her down so she could get on an ALS 911 car not my BLS 5150 taxi. 

Then had another EMT who is in nursing school argue that EMT students should never be placed on a ALS rig and only on BLS. Yeah sorry but I disagree big time. Once in a blue moon do I actually do anything as far as patient care. I can't even remember the last time we transported a patient who was on/needed oxygen. 

The way BLS is ran in my company is 90% 5150 holds. 5% medical transports. 5% running errands for everyone. Out of the 90% all it is is "your on a 5150 hold. Now hop on the gurney and we have alot of seatbelts for you. Company policy also says I have to put these 4 restraints on you. In the back of the ambulance there isn't anything to do for the 2-3 hour transport."

/End rant


----------



## exodus (Mar 21, 2012)

I feel accomplishes, in the chatroom for my online medic class tonight, I was the only person that picked up on the STEMI here:






Wooh.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't know what it's like in your area, but it's very unlikely that most EMTs students in my area will ever work as an EMT, and if they do, it's unlikely they will work in 9-1-1. At my previous company, we had people with over a half decade of experience still trying to get hired with the companies that do 9-1-1 or fire. We have paramedics who have 9-1-1 experience from out of state or years ago who took a break, and they are working as EMTs in a BLS interfacility transport (IFT) only company even though they have a valid paramedic card and experience. Paramedic Plus, the 9-1-1 provider in Alameda County, had on their application "If you do not have 10+ years full time experience as a medic, DO NOT FILL OUT THIS APPLICATION!)", which I think is a clear sign that we are very over saturated with paramedics in the area.






To let an EMT student ride along on an ALS unit dedicated for 911-only calls is a treat, and it might be the only time they ever do it if they live in California (since the state only requires one 10 hour ride along).

In my EMT class, the instructors kept saying "Most calls are medical, not trauma" sounded like they were toning down the excitement of EMS. EMTs from IFT companies shared dramatized stories of responding CODE 2 (in my area, that's urgent, but without red lights and sirens) or still alarms (e.g. come across an unexpected motor vehicle accident on the freeway). I think it gives students a false idea that every EMT does emergencies. Unfortunately, students don't want to believe the truth if you do tell that they aren't going to be doing emergencies. A lot of EMTs of my company were very surprised to see what kind of calls we do. Some even quit shortly after getting hired because it's not what they expected.

We have posts here on EMTLife asking "What is IFT?", "What do you do in IFT?" One of my friends applied to an ambulance company, called me afterwards, and he said "Yeh, they told they do something called I-F-T, ever heard of that?"

I think that if EMTs here in the San Francisco Bay Area, and what I imagine a lot of California to be like, want a realistic view of what it's like to work as an EMT in California, they should do their ride along on a BLS IFT rig. I had a lot of fun on the 9-1-1 ALS rig when AMR was still in Santa Clara County, but if it weren't for this forum, I wouldn't have known what IFT was before hand, and even with this forum, I still had little clue about IFT except 5150 holds (California psychiatric hold).

It would benefit the student for them to see what BLS IFT is like, to go through what each equipment looks like (even though we talked about certain equipments in class, I never saw them, or we never discussed other things like evacu-AID, pedimate, or the ambulance's inverter), teach them how to write a narrative, show them the paperwork, what a DNR, POLST, CPAHC, 5150, facesheet, and PCS look like, and have them flip through the chart. I think a lot of EMTs also parrot what everyone else says "Know your protocols!" A couple of months ago, I looked at the protocols here and there, and I decided I would thoroughly go through it, and it's surprising to see how many EMTs say "Know your protocols" or "That's in the protocols", and it really isn't, and they really don't know the protocols - this include training managers and supervisors. My co-workers at my previous company seem to have a negative reaction to this and now it's "Dude, don't need to know the protocols, use common sense, don't base your medical decisions on the protocols [just to be clear, I don't, but I can't get that through their heads, a lot of protocols and policies have to do with operational related stuff too rather than medical treatment], we are only BLS, we don't need to know that stuff". At Rock Medicine (volunteer standby for events, usually concerts), I had an EMT tell me "The protocols don't apply to us because we aren't transport". I'd show the EMT ride along how to look up the protocols, some common mistakes made (e.g. in school, they taught us you need the original DNR if you're to honor it otherwise it cannot be honored, and they taught us that family and friends can proxy it if, yet in our protocols, it says to honor it no matter what, and we can transport with only a copy of the DNR OR copy of part of the patient's chart were it says they have a confirmed DNR if the DNR is not on the patient - yet we have patients who don't have the original DNR at the facility and EMTs refusing transport or saying they will not honor the DNR if the patient codes during transport because we are taught this in school), and this one may be very specific to my area, but we don't know any of the hospital names, location, major streets, and what kind of services each hospital offers (e.g. are they a stroke center?). When I started working, I knew of a few hospitals: one across the street from my school, one by my house, two by my dad's work, and that's it, yet each county I've worked in has around 20, maybe more, hospitals within an hour. If I had a student ride along with me, I hope I would be their wake up call. I obviously can't teach them all of this even within a week and most people will say that it is up to the company to teach them, but I find that even companies seem to lack at this too. Hopefully I'd either get them onto a good start learning on their own this information or they won't waste their time on this if it's not right for them.

Like I said, ALS 9-1-1 would be a treat for them in my opinion, but would just feed their fantasies more.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice. Do you know if it's lateral, inferior, anterior, posterior, etc?


----------



## exodus (Mar 21, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I don't know what it's like in your area, but it's very unlikely that most EMTs students in my area will ever work as an EMT, and if they do, it's unlikely they will work in 9-1-1. At my previous company, we had people with over a half decade of experience still trying to get hired with the companies that do 9-1-1 or fire. We have paramedics who have 9-1-1 experience from out of state or years ago who took a break, and they are working as EMTs in a BLS interfacility transport (IFT) only company even though they have a valid paramedic card and experience. Paramedic Plus, the 9-1-1 provider in Alameda County, had on their application "If you do not have 10+ years full time experience as a medic, DO NOT FILL OUT THIS APPLICATION!)", which I think is a clear sign that we are very over saturated with paramedics in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not out here where EMT's actually do run 911. They should do 911 ride alongs out here.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 21, 2012)

Cools, so not all of California is that bad, lol.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 21, 2012)

exodus said:


> Not out here where EMT's actually do run 911. They should do 911 ride alongs out here.



EMTs in this area do get on 911 ambulances. 3 months out of EMT class I was hired at a 911 provider and I had no experience. And while California only requires 1 ride along the school that I instruct at requires 4 twelve hour shifts to be able to pass the class. And the school only sets up ride out contracts with 911 providers and never sole IFT or sole BLS companies.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't make me jealous!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 21, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Don't make me jealous!



Haha. The EMT ride outs are so the student can use what they learned and actually use it out in the field. BLS here equals doing vitals and paperwork. ALS here equals all the stuff they were taught in EMT school. Better to have them ride out on stuff they are being trained for.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 21, 2012)

Woot woot

I finally have post to post driving status. 

So when we catch a priority 1 we get to chinese fire drill it and switch spots. 

Cuz I cant drive emergent.


----------



## Nerd13 (Mar 21, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Woot woot
> 
> I finally have post to post driving status.
> 
> ...



Really? My dream job would be one where I NEVER had to drive. Thankfully my current partner is much more into the driving than the pt care haha.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank god I have my stress ball. Or I might punch my partner in the face.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 21, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Thank god I have my stress ball. Or I might punch my partner in the face.



Go for it! Much more destressing than some stupid ball...


----------



## Anjel (Mar 21, 2012)

We are really busy. It is exhausting teching every call


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 21, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> We are really busy. It is exhausting teching every call



We have been getting our butts handed to us today also. 6 hours in to our shift and 7 calls and transports so far. Plus having to wrestle a patient on our gurney with PD helping.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 21, 2012)

firefite said:


> We have been getting our butts handed to us today also. 6 hours in to our shift and 7 calls and transports so far. Plus having to wrestle a patient on our gurney with PD helping.



16 hours, 11 calls with 18 patients, 10 transports... and got off an hour late because we caught a call 5 minutes before getting off duty.  


Atleast I don't work 2 days in a row, and since my partner and I are both Paramedics, we alternate every call.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 21, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Nice. Do you know if it's lateral, inferior, anterior, posterior, etc?



What do you think it is? I'm on my phone so it's difficult to see, I know what I think it is


----------



## Sasha (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank god. I finished the shift without an assault charge.


----------



## exodus (Mar 21, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Thank god. I finished the shift without an assault charge.



Sheesh, you sure do hate a lot of your partners.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 21, 2012)

exodus said:


> Sheesh, you sure do hate a lot of your partners.



I have a low tolerance for incompetence and ignorance. 

And I get stuck with the same crappy people over and over.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 21, 2012)

Sasha said:


> And I get stuck with the same crappy people over and over.



Ok I really want to say "yeah that's what they say" but I don't want to get punched in the throat so I'm just gonna keep it to myself and go to bed ;P


----------



## exodus (Mar 21, 2012)

Someone please save me... *Come to chat!*


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 21, 2012)

exodus said:


> Someone please save me... *Come to chat!*



Take my hand!!!!!

and they say EMTs and Paramedics aren't heros.... :rofl:


----------



## Tigger (Mar 21, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Woot woot
> 
> I finally have post to post driving status.
> 
> ...



I was so happy when I got that "restriction" lifted. Got some funny looks doing the swithero with in the middle of the road. Especially in the hood.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Woot woot
> 
> I finally have post to post driving status.
> 
> ...



I was so happy when I got that "restriction" lifted. Got some funny looks doing the swicthero with in the middle of the road. Especially in the hood.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 22, 2012)

We have no restrictions here. I drove to the hospital the first half of my first shift then started doing all the driving including emergent for the last half and the whole next shift then I started attending.

Tigger, doublepost for the win


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 22, 2012)

For the first time in all my clincals I got a nurse to let me access the hospital-wide patient directory to follow up and do research on the TCA OD I saw yesterday to write my final case study.

Self-extubation with the cuff still inflated...sounds like a great way to destroy your vocal cords :wacko:


----------



## Anjel (Mar 22, 2012)

I have my first medic ER clinical tonight.

I am a tad bit nervous.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 22, 2012)

Relax. Do what you're asked to do. Ask to do what you're taught to do and don't take anything personally.

Just remember that just because you're an almighty medic student doesn't make you above helping to change a diaper or two.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Ask to do what you're taught


And ask to learn about what you're not.

Have fun!!


----------



## Pavehawk (Mar 22, 2012)

The amount of ALS skills you will get to do is directly porportional to the number of beds you make, vitals you take, and butts you help clean. The helpful student gets the help!


----------



## fast65 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Relax. Do what you're asked to do. Ask to do what you're taught to do and don't take anything personally.
> 
> Just remember that just because you're an almighty medic student doesn't make you above helping to change a diaper or two.



Exactly. The ER staff will notice the student who ran their butt off to help, they'll notice the one who made beds, took vitals, and helped clean patients...then they'll be a lot more likely to let you practice your new found skills.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 22, 2012)

Pavehawk said:


> The amount of ALS skills you will get to do is directly porportional to the number of beds you make, vitals you take, and butts you help clean. The helpful student gets the help!



That! 10 fold.  But........ Dont let them use you as just extra housekeeping/CNA staff as that is not why you are there.

Try to get in with a MD and stick to them like glue. While you will learn IV/NG/OG/Med administration skills from the RN's everything else will come from following the Medical Staff.  Watch and listen to their questioning techniques and afterwards if a study that was ordered is unfamiliar to you ask why it was ordered, time permitting.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 22, 2012)

Corky said:


> That! 10 fold.  But........ Dont let them use you as just extra housekeeping/CNA staff as that is not why you are there.
> 
> Try to get in with a MD and stick to them like glue. While you will learn IV/NG/OG/Med administration skills from the RN's everything else will come from following the Medical Staff.  Watch and listen to their questioning techniques and afterwards if a study that was ordered is unfamiliar to you ask why it was ordered, time permitting.



Not saying be a CNA at all but definitely don't turn your nose up at helping out by cleaning up or changing diapers. Don't let that be all you do of course but offer to help if you notice a nurse going to change a patient.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh I know what you mean Sasha.  Trust me.  The techs in the ED I did my clinicals at couldnt keep up I was wiping arse and changing beds so fast during downtime


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 22, 2012)

*And now or something completely different*

The weather in fort lauderdale Is awesome!


----------



## Anjel (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone I will definitely remember all that.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 22, 2012)

NVRob said:


> What do you think it is? I'm on my phone so it's difficult to see, I know what I think it is


I hate being wrong on the Internet, lol, especially since I have been public about who I am (I wouldn't be surprise if co-workers and friends see some of my posts) so I didn't want to say. I was curious myself. I personally believe it's a posterolateral infarction. STE and pathological Q-waves in the lateral leads, reciprocal changes (ST-depression) in the inferior leads, poor R-wave progressions. I love rhythms and 12-leads, but I definitely need practice with the stuff that isn't clean. I've consider buying practice books and reading Bob Page's book, but I want to focus more on science than skills (like 12-lead) so I've been investing my time into that instead (Chemistry). What do you think it is?

By the way, got full time at my new job. I'll be working on a 12 hour graveyard CCT rig in Alameda County which I am definitely excited for. I didn't like that 12 hour shifts were exclusive in my previous company (10 was usually the max we could work). I wish I could stay in Santa Clara, but all the positions for that was taken - maybe next time we are able to bid for shifts. Oddly, I don't think it will be so bad since I've worked in Alameda County for about three to four months in the beginning at my previous company so I know a bit already. I was focusing on their protocols and it seems they've taken some of Santa Clara County's protocols word-for-word verbatim. I went to check if we have the same medical director in both counties, but we don't. Interesting. Anyhow, I am working on some more FEMA stuff just for fun.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> The weather in fort lauderdale Is awesome!



What are you doing a few hours from my hood?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> What are you doing a few hours from my hood?



Working. I'm here for 18 hours then back out tomorrow. I'm jealous you get to work in ths weather,very nice.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 22, 2012)

Yet another good friend found dead this morning at his house....

What the :censored::censored::censored::censored: is wrong with this world? You know how I know that God doesn't exist? Because if he did exist and was as everyone says he is he would never take this many amazing people from one person's life in such a short amount of time. I'm going to :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing snap. I can't take this :censored::censored::censored::censored: much longer. 

Adam I love you and miss you already, I know you will always be watching over me. Rest in peace my friend.

:censored::censored::censored::censored: it. There's nothing good about the last year and a half. I'm to the point where I'm ready to drop everything and move out of the country.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 22, 2012)

That sucks, nvrob.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry to here that.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 22, 2012)

Damn... maybe we should go out drinking when I am in Reno next week...  You drink to friends... I drink to grandparents...  get arrested... buy some ocean front property in Arizona...wake up in Vegas handcuffed to...  ...  ...  ummm... never mind...   bad idea... long week... long year... long existance... I hear ya...


----------



## fast65 (Mar 22, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Yet another good friend found dead this morning at his house....
> 
> What the :censored::censored::censored::censored: is wrong with this world? You know how I know that God doesn't exist? Because if he did exist and was as everyone says he is he would never take this many amazing people from one person's life in such a short amount of time. I'm going to :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing snap. I can't take this :censored::censored::censored::censored: much longer.
> 
> ...



I'm really sorry Rob  If you need to talk, you have my number, so feel free to call or text me anytime, day or night.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 22, 2012)

Rob, that's horrible, brother. I know it's not much, but hit me up if there's anything I can do for you, man


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your friend Rob


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you to everyone. 

It sucks. Too many good friends in too little time. I'm too young to have attended this many funerals of close friends. The oldest one out of the 5 in the 9 months was 23, the youngest was 20


----------



## ATrain (Mar 23, 2012)

So, I'm not usually a big videogame person, and generally just use my Xbox for Netflix, but my brother sent me a game called Skyrim, and I was unable to put the controller down today...  I'm regretting it right now because I'm still 2 hours away from being off, and running on just an hour of sleep.


----------



## ATrain (Mar 23, 2012)

NVRob said:


> For the first time in all my clincals I got a nurse to let me access the hospital-wide patient directory to follow up and do research on the TCA OD I saw yesterday to write my final case study.
> 
> Self-extubation with the cuff still inflated...sounds like a great way to destroy your vocal cords :wacko:



We've had a TON of TCA overdoses here recently.  I've personally taken in 3 amitriptyline ODs in the past week and a half of my internship.


----------



## tnoye1337 (Mar 23, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Yet another good friend found dead this morning at his house....
> 
> What the :censored::censored::censored::censored: is wrong with this world? You know how I know that God doesn't exist? Because if he did exist and was as everyone says he is he would never take this many amazing people from one person's life in such a short amount of time. I'm going to :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing snap. I can't take this :censored::censored::censored::censored: much longer.
> 
> ...



Totally sorry for what happened, but in my county at least 5 firefighters/EMT's died in the past 2 weeks of random things unrelated to work. It just sucks


----------



## Anjel (Mar 23, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Yet another good friend found dead this morning at his house....
> 
> What the :censored::censored::censored::censored: is wrong with this world? You know how I know that God doesn't exist? Because if he did exist and was as everyone says he is he would never take this many amazing people from one person's life in such a short amount of time. I'm going to :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing snap. I can't take this :censored::censored::censored::censored: much longer.
> 
> ...



I am so sorry hun. I'm here for ya. We all are. Stay strong. You can make it through. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger, right?


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 23, 2012)

SSM. With no system to manage.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 23, 2012)

Buffalo New York on a Friday night! To bad getting up at 3am guarantees it's a waste of a good overnight.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 23, 2012)

Running through a creek bed with foot-high grass/weeds makes an easy  2mile run feel like an exhausting 10k  Completely dead now...


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 23, 2012)

Creepy brown IV fluid. I had an iron infusion today, the first of 5, and then I will be a mega-athlete. (not. My hgb will be over 9, though)


----------



## Anjel (Mar 23, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Buffalo New York on a Friday night! To bad getting up at 3am guarantees it's a waste of a good overnight.



Do they pay for your hotel rooms? Lol that seems like it would get expensive 
A padies by thr vomoanny.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 23, 2012)

I want to go to bed but I'm too tired to drag myself to my bedroom.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 23, 2012)

I love when supervisors accidently CC the field crews in emails and we get to see all their unabashed replies.  

One sup sent out an email to the others seeing what they should make their new supervisor vehicles as and what they'd like to see.  One replied back that they didn't need much storage as they'd ductape one of the other supervisors to the side.  :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 24, 2012)

I love how I request time off so I don't drive myself up the wall and go crazy and no one will pick up the shifts so I can't get the time off. 

Brilliant.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I love how I request time off so I don't drive myself up the wall and go crazy and no one will pick up the shifts so I can't get the time off.
> 
> Brilliant.



That sucks bro. I just read the post about losing your friend. I know everyone has offered a shoulder and stuff... But if you need to vent, drop me a note. We're all here for you.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 24, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> That sucks bro. I just read the post about losing your friend. I know everyone has offered a shoulder and stuff... But if you need to vent, drop me a note. We're all here for you.



Thanks bud. You have a PM. 

I want to know who's brilliant idea it was to take both bariatric ambulances out of service at the same time? 

My back is sore and I might be going for x-rays on my hand depending on how it feels in the morning...awesome just what I need.  

Hand couldn't really have been avoided with a bariatric unit or without it but the back sure could have been.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Do they pay for your hotel rooms? Lol that seems like it would get expensive
> A padies by thr vomoanny.



Yeah they put us up. Pretty decent hotels usually.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Thanks bud. You have a PM.
> 
> I want to know who's brilliant idea it was to take both bariatric ambulances out of service at the same time?
> 
> ...



Hope your hand/back is better today.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 24, 2012)

What day. I've got a ton of things to do around the house, but I just feel like sitting on the couch and watching TV. Maybe drinking a cup of coffee… I have to work tonight, another 12 hour shift, and I'm just not feeling it. Maybe I should just call off sick tonight… No, that's not me.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 24, 2012)

I want to eat steak and caesar salad.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 24, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I want to eat steak and caesar salad.



Stop listening in on my dinner plans for tonight.

1" thick T-bone steaks
Salad
Southern fried potatoes
Corn


----------



## Aprz (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm gonna eat it for lunch. Ever heard of Texas Road House?

I'll share pictures.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 24, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I'm gonna eat it for lunch. Ever heard of Texas Road House?
> 
> I'll share pictures.



Yup fake steak.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 24, 2012)

You're a fake steak.  Don't make me go Benihanas on you!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 24, 2012)

It amazes me by the number of EMTs and Medics who get DUIs. 

You would think after seeing the car accidents they would not drink and drive. But I guess they think "I'm better then they were, so I can get away with it.". 

LEO may or may not give us breaks for minor traffic violations but they aren't going to help us out for DUIs (and they shouldn't. No one should get breaks from DUIs).


----------



## Aprz (Mar 24, 2012)

Shouldn't get a break for minor traffic violations either; We should be role models to the public. It's embarrassing to me at work when my partners drive over the speed limit while they are not driving with red lights and sirens (CODE 3), park in the fire lane while not on an emergency call, double park while not on an emergency call, CODE 3 while not on an emergency call, yell at other drivers, inappropriately use the PA system, etc.

My partner the other week was mad at me for driving the speed limit. He asked me, "What if you have to drive CODE 3?" I told him, "We aren't driving CODE 3 right now, and if we were, I'd drive no faster than 10 mph over the speed limit." He then proceeded with, "What if the paramedic told you to drive faster?" I replied "I would still drive only 10 mph over the speed limit." He was not happy, and felt that my decision to drive the speed limit and my future decision to drive no more than 10 mph over the speed while CODE 3 even if a paramedic or nurse told me to drive faster would be detrimental to the patient and public.

It's just as important to be a role model when you're off duty.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 24, 2012)

I double park in the ambulance and in my personal vehicle. I just make sure to park far back so I'm not in anyones way. And when we post we tend to park on fire lanes as long as its not blocking traffic.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 24, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Shouldn't get a break for minor traffic violations either; We should be role models to the public. It's embarrassing to me at work when my partners drive over the speed limit while they are not driving with red lights and sirens (CODE 3), park in the fire lane while not on an emergency call, double park while not on an emergency call, CODE 3 while not on an emergency call, yell at other drivers, inappropriately use the PA system, etc.
> 
> My partner the other week was mad at me for driving the speed limit. He asked me, "What if you have to drive CODE 3?" I told him, "We aren't driving CODE 3 right now, and if we were, I'd drive no faster than 10 mph over the speed limit." He then proceeded with, "What if the paramedic told you to drive faster?" I replied "I would still drive only 10 mph over the speed limit." He was not happy, and felt that my decision to drive the speed limit and my future decision to drive no more than 10 mph over the speed while CODE 3 even if a paramedic or nurse told me to drive faster would be detrimental to the patient and public.
> 
> It's just as important to be a role model when you're off duty.



You and I think alike on this and it seems to be rare sometimes.

I also ask my crews to not park in fire lanes or at the curb when at a businesses. If you arent there for a call then you are a customer and need to be parked in a parking space. If the spaces arent close enough to effect a quick enough response then go somewhere else.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 24, 2012)

firefite said:


> I double park in the ambulance and in my personal vehicle. I just make sure to park far back so I'm not in anyones way. And when we post we tend to park on fire lanes as long as its not blocking traffic.



Not so much the double parking but I will also park in fire lanes when posting as long as it's safe to do so and at least one of us will be in the rig to move it if necessary. 

I will always look for a suitable spot that isn't a fire lane first, though.

If we're just stopping for food or a bathroom break and there's nowhere to park, one of us will hop out and go in while the other circles the lot


----------



## Sasha (Mar 24, 2012)

Double parking makes it easier to leave. We double park when there are several spots in a row open. 

We park in fire lanes occasionally but make sure there is someone to move the truck remaining behind.

I'm not going to argue when a cop let's me out of a ticket but half the time they don't know my occupation. Being humorous goes a long way.

If anyone wants me.to be an example in my off time they better pay me for it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 24, 2012)

Working for the county and driving a county paramedic truck puts me in the public's eye. I make sure that my partner and I park in appropriate spots, (not fire lanes) hold doors when going into a business, keep our radios at a discrete volume in a restaurant and generally behave as model citizens. When the public pays your salary it's important to be at your best behavior.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 24, 2012)

My fiance left me tonight.

Just chillin with my kitties and puppy. 

Chat anyone?

Edit: Left as in hanging out with his friends lol. Not left... left


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> My fiance left me tonight.
> 
> Just chillin with my kitties and puppy.
> 
> ...



Good on the edit.  I was shocked and angry for you.  /patpatpat.

I still can't get the chat to work except for on my phone.  Something has run amok with the java on my 'puter.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> My fiance left me tonight.
> 
> Just chillin with my kitties and puppy.
> 
> ...



Lol wow! That's exactly how i took it 

Well I went in there and TRIED to talk to you, but apparently I'm not worthy of chatting with :sad:


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 24, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I still can't get the chat to work except for on my phone.  Something has run amok with the java on my 'puter.



It was giving me the same problem the other night. I had to re-update it and restart my computer several times before it cooperated


----------



## Anjel (Mar 24, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> It was giving me the same problem the other night. I had to re-update it and restart my computer several times before it cooperated



Lol apparently it lost connection when I wasn't looking. Saweey :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Mar 24, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> It was giving me the same problem the other night. I had to re-update it and restart my computer several times before it cooperated



Yea it keeps booting me when I switch to another window. I like the other char so much better.

and the creepy seductive whisper voice at the start up creeps me out.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Double parking makes it easier to leave. We double park when there are several spots in a row open.



I guess we have different definitions of double parking, I always think of that as a car being parallel parked, then you parking next to them, in effect blocking them from leaving.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 24, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> It was giving me the same problem the other night. I had to re-update it and restart my computer several times before it cooperated



I just don't care that much, apparently.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 24, 2012)

Just heard on the radio... no joke...

"Can you start PD out here... this is the biggest Chihuahua I've ever seen...and it won't let us in the house!"


----------



## fast65 (Mar 24, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Just heard on the radio... no joke...
> 
> "Can you start PD out here... this is the biggest Chihuahua I've ever seen...and it won't let us in the house!"



Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 24, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Just heard on the radio... no joke...
> 
> "Can you start PD out here... this is the biggest Chihuahua I've ever seen...and it won't let us in the house!"


----------



## Sasha (Mar 24, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> I guess we have different definitions of double parking, I always think of that as a car being parallel parked, then you parking next to them, in effect blocking them from leaving.



I thought it was when you took up two spots? 

Sometimes at facilities we have to block them in but its either that or park way away from the doors and I don't care for wheeling our pt around a parking lot.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 24, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I thought it was when you took up two spots?
> 
> Sometimes at facilities we have to block them in but its either that or park way away from the doors and I don't care for wheeling our pt around a parking lot.




I think technicaly double parking is blocking a lane of traffic, parallel parked next to a car that's parallel parked.  But I know what you meant.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 24, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I thought it was when you took up two spots?
> 
> Sometimes at facilities we have to block them in but its either that or park way away from the doors and I don't care for wheeling our pt around a parking lot.



That's what I thought too


----------



## fast65 (Mar 24, 2012)

It was a pretty sunset tonight


----------



## ATrain (Mar 24, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Just heard on the radio... no joke...
> 
> "Can you start PD out here... this is the biggest Chihuahua I've ever seen...and it won't let us in the house!"



I heard once, "It's either a Doberman or el Chupacabra, but either way, we aren't going in there without animal control."


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 25, 2012)

My 48 just got cut to a 38. I'm losing two hours of pay, but sleeping in my own bed without interruption is worth the $13.70 - before taxes - I'd make being there for another 10 hours


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 25, 2012)

One of my crews is making chalk art in a parking lot..

I really need to spend more time with this rotation's night shift. The fun is worth the no sleep


----------



## Aprz (Mar 25, 2012)

All the previous FEMA things I did were pretty boring, but so far IS 230 Fundamentals of Emergency Management is probably the most boring. I am going to finish the other half of the reading tomorrow and take the test (I don't like to cheat). My goals are: HICS, ICS 300, ICS 400, IS 701, and IS 703. I'm signed up for a 2 hour HICS class on the 16th of April, and then I am waiting for my county to make ICS 300 and ICS 400 available. I don't find them useful, but it's required for our county's supervisors. I want to have them for lolz.


----------



## ATrain (Mar 25, 2012)

Gah.  Just about 150 more hours of internship time left.  I'm ready to get certified so I can leave this state.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 25, 2012)

Yesterday my shift consisted of,

SVT with AMS
Status epilepticus
CHF exacerbation with minimal air movement initially satting low 70's
A fire engine struck by 2 cars while blocking an accident



And an inmate telling me he had "The sugar diabetes type B"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 25, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Yesterday my shift consisted of,
> 
> SVT with AMS
> Status epilepticus
> ...



Yesterday my shift consisted of;

Gear check
Narc sign off
Dinner
8 hours of sleep. 

Thank you EMS gods.  the offering is in the collection plate.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 25, 2012)

The supervisors got a brand new truck. I really wanna drive it


----------



## medic417 (Mar 25, 2012)

firefite said:


> The supervisors got a brand new truck. I really wanna drive it



Become a supervisor.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 25, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Become a supervisor.



That won't be anytime soon. All our supervisors have 20+ years as a paramedic for the company.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 25, 2012)

firefite said:


> That won't be anytime soon. All our supervisors have 20+ years as a paramedic for the company.



Sounds like it won't be very new by the time you get there then.  :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 25, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Sounds like it won't be very new by the time you get there then.  :rofl:



Nope. The sad thing is that we will still probably have it. We have a mid 1990s ford explorer with 400,000 that still has lights and sirens (lights and sirens last used in like 2000 haha). It still gets driven everyday


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 25, 2012)

Only the second time this has been done, and the first was 50 years ago.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-17503395


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 25, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Only the second time this has been done, and the first was 50 years ago.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-17503395



Oh it's all well and good for us to ooo and ahh over this but when they wake Godzilla up who pays the price? The poor Japanese. Haven't those poor people suffered enough?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Oh it's all well and good for us to ooo and ahh over this but when they wake Godzilla up who pays the price? The poor Japanese. Haven't those poor people suffered enough?



Well, Hollywood is running out of new material so maybe they can use the footage for something decent.  Who knows, maybe they will do a Godzilla vs Kraken movie in the spirit of Alien vs Predator.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 25, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Yesterday my shift consisted of;
> 
> Gear check
> Narc sign off
> ...



I got you both beat!   Today, my shift has consisted of what will be 24 hours of paid time off at 0800 in the morning.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 25, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> I got you both beat!   Today, my shift has consisted of what will be 24 hours of paid time off at 0800 in the morning.



Shouldn't have said that 


ILS day at work today. I'd rather attend than drive but I won't lie I do like driving every now and again.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 25, 2012)

Linuss said:


> And an inmate telling me he had "The sugar diabetes type B"









I hear if your diabeetus sacs rupture you can die... h34r:


----------



## ATrain (Mar 26, 2012)

I chuckle every time I see that pic...

Then it leads me to think about this and smile, too.
http://youtu.be/va8bqZyIc3w


----------



## ATrain (Mar 26, 2012)

In other news, scheduled for 36 hours of internship this week.

It's a lot easier to be excited for all this unpaid time than I thought it would be..  I think it helps that I'm currently working in a job that has no ties to EMS at all.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 26, 2012)

Let the 72 hour week begin.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 26, 2012)

Just finished my ACLS renewal... gah that sucked.  But I much prefer the online course to the classroom...

Now just to do my skills at work and be done with it for 2 years.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 26, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Just finished my ACLS renewal... gah that sucked.  But I much prefer the online course to the classroom...
> 
> Now just to do my skills at work and be done with it for 2 years.



ACLS is fun I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> ACLS is fun I don't know what you're talking about



Not when it's watered down so Joe Schmoe RRT/RN can understand how to run a code... that they'll never run... and make decisions... that they'll never make.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 26, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Not when it's watered down so Joe Schmoe RRT/RN can understand how to run a code... that they'll never run... and make decisions... that they'll never make.



Yea conveying sarcasm through text is a concept I haven't yet grasped. 

I don't understand why they don't have separate classes for those who participate in codes and follow directions and those who run them and give directions.

I guess there's ACLS EP but I have heard very mixed reviews about it and haven't found a place near me that actually has it. 

Since we are talking about 4 letter classes... There was talk of an ATLS class at our trauma center this summer. I was considering trying to get in on that one.


----------



## ATrain (Mar 26, 2012)

Man, Daredevil is the pinnacle of cinematic perfection.  Affleck, Jennifer Garner, and a ton of Evanescence.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yay overtime for allowing me to make rent this month.

In other news... I need a vacation!!!


----------



## ATrain (Mar 26, 2012)

I just got back from mine a few weeks ago...  Now I want to pack up and move down there.


----------



## saskgirl (Mar 26, 2012)

Dentist appointment in 30 min, getting a wisdom tooth pulled. So not excited :unsure:


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 26, 2012)

saskgirl said:


> Dentist appointment in 30 min, getting a wisdom tooth pulled. So not excited :unsure:



Legal narcs!


----------



## saskgirl (Mar 26, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Legal narcs!



Oh how I wish! I got a ton of freezing, a tylenol and ibuprofen routine, and a couple days off work!


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 26, 2012)

You just chose the wrong dental surgeon 


A few years ago my dentist said I might have to have my wisdom teeth taken out at some point (still have them in to this day) and he said "You might even have to be put under"

My response?  "Might?  Hell, there is no question about it.  No general anesthesia, no tooth pulling"


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 26, 2012)

saskgirl said:


> Oh how I wish! I got a ton of freezing, a tylenol and ibuprofen routine, and a couple days off work!



Just one more point for Linuss' argument against gov't run healthcare :rofl:


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 26, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Just one more point for Linuss' argument against gov't run healthcare :rofl:



Democrats are against proper pain relief!


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 26, 2012)

My partner today is about as sharp as a marble. Lord give me strength to not choke a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: today.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 26, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> My partner today is about as sharp as a marble. Lord give me strength to not choke a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: today.










Best.  Skit.  EVAR!


----------



## fast65 (Mar 26, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> My partner today is about as sharp as a marble. Lord give me strength to not choke a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: today.



I can't relate, my partner today is sharp as a tach...then again she has two Master's and is premed, so that probably helps


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> ILS day at work today. I'd rather attend than drive but I won't lie I do like driving every now and again.



Working today?  While "cruzin" the mean streets of Reno, saw a sorry sack of medics posting at Lemon and Buck north of town. . YOU?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 26, 2012)

Very possible. What time? I was up there around noonish. 

I'm in medic 6  

Savin' lives all day. After this morning I have a totally different view of conscious sedation at dentists' offices.

Pediatric status seizure. Couldn't break it. Poor girl had seized for about 40 minutes continuously by the time we had gotten to the hospital and that's with a fast scene time and a code 3 transport.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 26, 2012)

OMFG

I hate the fire department.

They were our AlS. Refused to take a pt with a severe headache with hx of prior CVAs. 

We transport. She has a massive stroke. And I get screamed at by ER doc.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 26, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Best.  Skit.  EVAR!



I would have to agree with that. Although the basketball with Prince comes in a close second.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 26, 2012)

Went and picked up my new uniform shirts today, old ones were XXL, new ones are Medium. I might have to change my name from bigbaldguy to mediumbaldguy.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 26, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Went and picked up my new uniform shirts today, old ones were XXL, new ones are Medium. I might have to change my name from bigbaldguy to mediumbaldguy.



Woo! Good work!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 26, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Woo! Good work!!



Thank you thank you very much!


----------



## Sasha (Mar 26, 2012)

Got whacked in the face with a mitted hand, got called a racist, got.my hair pulled and got spit on by the same pt. 

It's pick on Sasha day


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Got whacked in the face with a mitted hand, got called a racist, got.my hair pulled and got spit on by the same pt.
> 
> It's pick on Sasha day



Gotta love restraints and spit socks haha


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 26, 2012)

firefite said:


> Gotta love restraints and spit socks haha



I prefer benzodiazepines.  Less physical contact between me and people.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 26, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I prefer benzodiazepines.  Less physical contact between me and people.



I'm pretty sure it just went into our protocol for medics to use versed for it.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 26, 2012)

firefite said:


> Gotta love restraints and spit socks haha



Can't restrain on our way to restraint free facility


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Can't restrain on our way to restraint free facility



So they have you take an aggressive patient to a restraint free facility?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 26, 2012)

firefite said:


> So they have you take an aggressive patient to a restraint free facility?



Most nursing homes are restraint free facilities. They had him in mitts.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 26, 2012)

firefite said:


> So they have you take an aggressive patient to a restraint free facility?



Spitter/hairpuller was different from mitt whacker.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Very possible. What time? I was up there around noonish.
> 
> I'm in medic 6



Didn't catch the unit number. Posting at a Quick Stop two exits before Red Rock.  1300hrs to 1315hrs.

BTW, know a newer medic in his 50's (older newbie playing with the youngins)?


----------



## MS Medic (Mar 26, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I prefer benzodiazepines.  Less physical contact between me and people.



I agree but crazy thing here is chemical restraints are preferred per protocol but state requires med con orders for any  restraints. Your lucky to get physical restraint orders from the resident over the phone so good luck with the benzos.


----------



## exodus (Mar 26, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Can't restrain on our way to restraint free facility



Restrain, then pull em off as you pull up


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 26, 2012)

Can it be?  Is it true?


Did someone actually just utter the phrase "attempted manslaughter"?




Wow...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 26, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Didn't catch the unit number. Posting at a Quick Stop two exits before Red Rock.  1300hrs to 1315hrs.
> 
> BTW, know a newer medic in his 50's (older newbie playing with the youngins)?



Sounds like it may have been me. We were up there around that time. We tried to hide from downtown but the dispatcher found us and posted us back central after a short vacation up there. 

And yes I do, I love that guy! He's a cool dude. Gettin' after it a little late in the game but he's awesome so he gets away with it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 26, 2012)

MS Medic said:


> I agree but crazy thing here is chemical restraints are preferred per protocol but state requires med con orders for any  restraints. Your lucky to get physical restraint orders from the resident over the phone so good luck with the benzos.



That's ridiculous. I'd restrain them then call.

If it's too the point of needing restraints you don't have the time to call and wait for a doc then explain the situation then get orders. 

Stupid protocol.

I'd tell a resident to stuff it if they denied me. They aren't stuck in a 6x 10 box with the violent patient rolling down the freeway at 65 mph.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Sounds like it may have been me. We were up there around that time. We tried to hide from downtown but the dispatcher found us and posted us back central after a short vacation up there.
> 
> And yes I do, I love that guy! He's a cool dude. Gettin' after it a little late in the game but he's awesome so he gets away with it.



When I get home I will post a pick.

That medic knew my Grandfather.  He was at the funeral.  He was the one who picked him up at the VA for his trip to the hospital where he would die.  <insert "its a small world" theme>

"Interesting" day...  Never been to a military funeral...  but I really need to remove myself from this field; my perspectives and reactions toward death are just too odd... I may be damaged goods (women beware)...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 26, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> When I get home I will post a pick.
> 
> That medic knew my Grandfather.  He was at the funeral.  He was the one who picked him up at the VA for his trip to the hospital where he would die.  <insert "its a small world" theme>
> 
> "Interesting" day...  Never been to a military funeral...  but I really need to remove myself from this field; my perspectives and reactions toward death are just too odd... I may be damaged goods (women beware)...



Gotcha. He's an awesome guy. Always smiling, friendly and just a genuine good person. 

I'm sorry for your loss bud.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 26, 2012)

And the new diet fad will begin in 3, 2, ...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-17511011


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Gotcha. He's an awesome guy. Always smiling, friendly and just a genuine good person.
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss bud.



Cool. Like I said in chat, it was you or one of your coworkers holding his hand during all the cva, mi, cancer stuff over the years. You never think about it in this field, but it is very likely that a medic or emt somewhere will be called on to hold the hand of someone you know; good to know that people take it seriously, treating every patient as if they were family.  Something to take how for everyone: you next patient is loved by someone.

And back at ya.  Sucky few months for the both of us; just gotta hope that for every 5 crappy things, life gives something good.

Sorry, melancholy day, all.  And this 12 hours driving 600+ miles today SUCKS!!!  :thumbdown:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 26, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Cool. Like I said in chat, it was you or one of your coworkers holding his hand during all the cva, mi, cancer stuff over the years. You never think about it in this field, but it is very likely that a medic or emt somewhere will be called on to hold the hand of someone you know; good to know that people take it seriously, treating every patient as if they were family.  Something to take how for everyone: you next patient is loved by someone.
> 
> And back at ya.  Sucky few months for the both of us; just gotta hope that for every 5 crappy things, life gives something good.
> 
> Sorry, melancholy day, all.  And this 12 hours driving 600+ miles today SUCKS!!!  :thumbdown:



I'll drink to that!

:beerchug:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'll drink to that!
> 
> :beerchug:



I'll wait til I get home.  I've seen too many nevada LEOs to do that here... lol... home... then Vodka...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 27, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I'll wait til I get home.  I've seen too many nevada LEOs to do that here... lol... home... then Vodka...



They've been out in force lately. 

Drive safely my friend. And enjoy that vodka when you get home!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 27, 2012)

NVRob said:


> They've been out in force lately.
> 
> Drive safely my friend. And enjoy that vodka when you get home!



Ya... not gonna test the "professional courtesy" standards across state lines.  Say what you will about California, but at least our cops are corrupt... j/k


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 27, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Ya... not gonna test the "professional courtesy" standards across state lines.  Say what you will about California, but at least our cops are corrupt... j/k



haha. Most of our cops are angry rednecks.

With that said, they are angry rednecks that I get along with quite nicely. I scratch their backs and they scratch mine, so to speak.

It's nice to be able to call someone who will take custody of that drunk human being who has no need of an ER visit but is intoxicated enough to be "unable to care for themselves". On the other hand they call us to deal with the ones who get a little too drunk, ok a lot too drunk, and can't go to the drunk tank due to how intoxicated they are. Then they get a sweet ride with me and my bright and shining personality in my spiffy ambulance 

Although the other day a LEO asked my partner if he got stuck with "the oldest box in the fleet" since the relatively new guy has to drive it. I take offense to that, I love my ambulance, she treats me well. Well unless her transmission goes out...not that it's ever happened before h34r:


----------



## fast65 (Mar 27, 2012)

So I may have been dancing to "Working for the Weekend" while driving through town today...and I MAY have gotten a gentleman walking on the sidewalk to start dancing with me. Check that off my to do list today.

And now to enjoy a delicious Black Butte Porter, I think I'll give this chocolate diet a try.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hooray new - for me anyway - computer. 

It'd be nicer if it wasn't because my other one took a crap


----------



## Jon (Mar 27, 2012)

Sasha said:


> got.my hair pulled and got spit on ...



Girl, you have a kinky job.

Oh, wait. You didn't like it. Nevermind.


----------



## Jon (Mar 27, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> ...You never think about it in this field, but it is very likely that a medic or emt somewhere will be called on to hold the hand of someone you know; good to know that people take it seriously, treating every patient as if they were family.  Something to take how for everyone: you next patient is loved by someone.



Amen.
Actually had a similar story related to me by a career firefighter recently. Ended up, the treated the LOLINAD with the same respect they would give their grandma... and her grandson was a firefighter in a different house... Someone else made the crew dinner the next shift. You never know who the person is, or who they were related to.


And PS, Mountain - It gets better, but you never get over it. If you need anything, we're all here for you.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 27, 2012)

First day doing live starts, missed all four attempts in a guy with huge ropes for veins. Eff


----------



## Anjel (Mar 27, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> First day doing live starts, missed all four attempts in a guy with huge ropes for veins. Eff



That sucks. 

If it makes you feel any better I am 25 for 25 lol sorry :-( 

My teacher made us do 15 on each other. I was getting sick of looking like a junky. Then I had 10 successful in the hospital. 

Once you get the technique you want to use down pat, then you will get the hang of it. And find the people with the biggest veins possible to start with at first.

My partner let me put a 16g in her AC. She wanted me to use a 14 but I chickened out lol


----------



## Sasha (Mar 27, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> First day doing live starts, missed all four attempts in a guy with huge ropes for veins. Eff



Some days you're on your game some days you're not. 

Today you weren't. Tomorrow you try again.


----------



## ATrain (Mar 27, 2012)

Holy balls, what a day...  Still got 3 hours left of a 12 hour internship shift, but already made 11 runs including a STEMI, actual stroke, an OD that I intubated, and other various ALS goodies.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 27, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> First day doing live starts, missed all four attempts in a guy with huge ropes for veins. Eff



I got my first live start, and then missed the following four. Ooops. It just takes some time to get a solid technique down, then they get easier. I think my first one was just luck. It also sounds corny but if you tell yourself "that vein is small, I'm going to miss," you'll miss.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 27, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> When I get home I will post a pick.



Here:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 27, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> First day doing live starts, missed all four attempts in a guy with huge ropes for veins. Eff



Ropes aren't always as easy as you would think. They roll like no one's business. 

Don't get down on yourself, like Anjel said, once you get it, you got it. Everyone still has slumps though. Lately I've been a sniper in the hospital but totally failing on the truck, I can't figure out what the hell I'm doing wrong. 


I got to play with an IABP today. Ok, not play, but see one, help remove the balloon and have a great discussion with an NP and CIC nurse about them. Pretty simple concept but so ingenious at the same time! Just don't mess the timing up. h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 27, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Here:



That looks like my partner in the side seat but the unit number on the side looks like it's 2 digits, mine's a single digit... maybe it's single but just stretched out from you driving by? That's the same spot we were parked in too. 

Should have stopped and said hello!


----------



## MS Medic (Mar 27, 2012)

So I'm watching T.V. and see the ad for the new Snow White movie. Does the fact that I realize I find Julia Roberts more attractive than the 20 something playing Snow White mean I'm getting old?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 27, 2012)

Any one know of some nice tall bridges?

Just realized there is only 101 days till my wedding.

And my cardiology final is 4 days after. Awesome. 

SOOO MUCH TO DO!


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 28, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Any one know of some nice tall bridges?
> 
> Just realized there is only 101 days till my wedding.
> 
> ...



You're getting married just a couple weeks before me! 

Except I don't have school to study for 

Wait... I've got a promotional exam a week before mine... Crap


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 28, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Your getting married just a couple weeks before me!
> 
> Except I don't have school to study for
> 
> Wait... I've got a promotional exam a week before mine... Crap



So here's a thought why don't you guys get married In a double ceremony. Save time, money and split the panning ^_^


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 28, 2012)

I like the splitting the cost part! Eesh!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 28, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I like the splitting the cost part! Eesh!



Vegas baby

All inclusive for 1100 bucks. Give your guests a coupon to the buffet and call it done!

http://www.mandalaybay.com/things-to-do/weddings/crystal-waters.aspx

Or go all out with this one http://www.mandalaybay.com/things-to-do/weddings/four-seasons-experience.aspx for 24k


----------



## FourLoko (Mar 28, 2012)

best idea, don't get married


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 28, 2012)

FourLoko said:


> best idea, don't get married



All in favor, say "Best Post of the Day"!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 28, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That looks like my partner in the side seat but the unit number on the side looks like it's 2 digits, mine's a single digit... maybe it's single but just stretched out from you driving by? That's the same spot we were parked in too.
> 
> Should have stopped and said hello!



Windshield is a mess.  Lots of salt they put on the west side of 80.  Makes a mess that I don't see on my mountain roads.  Blurry photo.  While I am not one for spontaneous "hey, I am in EMS too... cool ride...", medics rolling eyes, "who the eff is this whacker" conversation outside random gas stations, I might have had the occasion been different.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 28, 2012)

Note to self: don't touch a medics drug box without asking.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 28, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I like the splitting the cost part! Eesh!



For serious yo.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 28, 2012)

Anonymous said:


> Note to self: don't touch a medics drug box without asking.



Very good note to remember.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 28, 2012)

Anonymous said:


> Note to self: don't touch a medics drug box without asking.



If it has narcs in it, you'll lose your fingers.


If it's just the ambulance drugs, meh, go wild.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh...it had narcs in it. I went to move it out of the way as we were moving a patient and he said "touch that box one more time and your done" funny thing is he had me go into it to get a glucometer earlier.


----------



## exodus (Mar 28, 2012)

Anonymous said:


> Oh...it had narcs in it. I went to move it out of the way as we were moving a patient and he said "touch that box one more time and your done" funny thing is he had me go into it to get a glucometer earlier.



Sounds like a douche medic.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 28, 2012)

Anonymous said:


> Oh...it had narcs in it. I went to move it out of the way as we were moving a patient and he said "touch that box one more time and your done" funny thing is he had me go into it to get a glucometer earlier.



He keeps the glucometer in the narc box?


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 28, 2012)

exodus said:


> Sounds like a douche medic.



Yep.  I can't remember a single time I even came close to acting like this.  Random people are in my drug boxes all the time -get this:  GETTING MEDS OUT FOR THE PATIENT.

There is a lot of implied trust, and when something goes missing, everybody whose hands were in there is equally responsible.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 28, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> There is a lot of implied trust, and when something goes missing, everybody whose hands were in there is equally responsible.



Except the medic is MORE equally responsible than all others. h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2012)

Anonymous said:


> Oh...it had narcs in it. I went to move it out of the way as we were moving a patient and he said "touch that box one more time and your done" funny thing is he had me go into it to get a glucometer earlier.



Mommy mommy, the EMT touched my box!!!


----------



## exodus (Mar 28, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Except the medic is MORE equally responsible than all others. h34r:



Animal Farm <3


My cockatiel is loving this music... Side note. Sickness sucks.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ugh, yesterday got worse and worse...just one more shift and I finally have a three day weekend.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 28, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Ugh, yesterday got worse and worse...just one more shift and I finally have a three day weekend.



We dropped a patient off at the ER for a minor complaint that was seen and treated at another ER 4 days earlier.  Pt non-compliant with meds.  Upon being told it would be a 7 hour wait, patient left and re-called 911 complaining of chest pain.  We jumped on the call as we were still at the hospital.  Look on their face when I stepped out was funny.



After giving a lengthy teaching to them about the proper use of 911, and notifying our supervisor of the abuse (easily "overheard" by the patient) we transported 1 mile to the next ER, with my parting words being "Are you going to call 911 again if they tell you it's a long wait?"   After telling the charge nurse the full story, they got sent right back to a busy triage to wait in line with everyone else.



I didn't hear a 911 call come out of that ER.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 28, 2012)

exodus said:


> Sounds like a douche medic.



Nope sounds like a Quality Paramedic that understands how unpleasant a visit from the DEA is.  Trust me you don't want that trouble especially when the problem was someone to stupid to keep their hands off what is no theirs.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Nope sounds like a Quality Paramedic that understands how unpleasant a visit from the DEA is.  Trust me you don't want that trouble especially when the problem was someone to stupid to keep their hands off what is no theirs.



Doesn't sound like a Quality paramedic to me. Sounds more like the ParaGod syndrome.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 28, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Nope sounds like a Quality Paramedic that understands how unpleasant a visit from the DEA is.  Trust me you don't want that trouble especially when the problem was someone to stupid to keep their hands off what is no theirs.



It took 100's of thousands of pills, thousands of prescriptions and 15 years of writing bogus scripts before the DEA launched an investigation of a local pill mill. Do you really think they are going to be knocking on a medics door because he can't account for 100mgs of fent.

edit
I can find only one mention on google of an ambulance company being investigated by the DEA for missing narcs and it sounds like they were taken from their central supply not from the bus.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 28, 2012)

firefite said:


> Doesn't sound like a Quality paramedic to me. Sounds more like the ParaGod syndrome.



Nope quality CYA.  Once I sign out the narcs no one is allowed to touch them, if they ignore my orders they are fired.  Once you get responsibility and actually are involved in a DEA investigation because of someone else's stupidity you will change that sad old accusation of Paragod that gets thrown out anytime those of us that do the job say no to you that still only aspire to do the job.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 28, 2012)

Anonymous said:


> Oh...it had narcs in it. I went to move it out of the way as we were moving a patient and he said "touch that box one more time and your done" funny thing is he had me go into it to get a glucometer earlier.



I am assuming (dangerous, I know) that at some point during the run, he was using something out of the box for that patient, right?  Otherwise, I can't figure out why the narcs would be sitting out in the first place.


----------



## exodus (Mar 28, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Nope sounds like a Quality Paramedic that understands how unpleasant a visit from the DEA is.  Trust me you don't want that trouble especially when the problem was someone to stupid to keep their hands off what is no theirs.



Why aren't the narcs locked in the lockbox or on his person? A drugbox isn't a locked box. The box was also readily available to the pt if he had to move it out of the way while moving the pt.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 28, 2012)

firefite said:


> Doesn't sound like a Quality paramedic to me. Sounds more like the ParaGod syndrome.



Nope quality CYA.  Once I sign out the narcs no one is allowed to touch them, if they ignore my orders they are fired.  Once you get responsibility and actually are involved in a DEA investigation because of someone else's stupidity you will change that sad old accusation of Paragod that gets thrown out anytime those of us that do the job say no to you that still only aspire to do the job.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Nope quality CYA.  Once I sign out the narcs no one is allowed to touch them, if they ignore my orders they are fired.  Once you get responsibility and actually are involved in a DEA investigation because of someone else's stupidity you will change that sad old accusation of Paragod that gets thrown out anytime those of us that do the job say no to you that still only aspire to do the job.



So if the narc box is sitting on top of let's say the main response bag and I need to get something out of the main response bag fast then I can't. I'll just turn to the medic "ooh ParaGod, I would really like to get you the Epi but I can't get to the bag because your narcs are on top and god almighty if I touch them then your gonna fire me". Yeah that seems like a good thing to say to my medic partner. 

If you don't want your narcs to be handled by other people then keep them on your person or locked away at all times.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 28, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> It took 100's of thousands of pills, thousands of prescriptions and 15 years of writing bogus scripts before the DEA launched an investigation of a local pill mill. Do you really think they are going to be knocking on a medics door because he can't account for 100mgs of fent.
> 
> edit
> I can find only one mention on google of an ambulance company being investigated by the DEA for missing narcs and it sounds like they were taken from their central supply not from the bus.



They do not publically list all investigations amigo.  The one I was involved with was for 10mg morphine that actually ended up not being missing just handled by someone that should not have and then documented improperly.  DEA did investigate.  Was an extremely long day having to provide proof of every purchase, every use, and every waste for the past several years.  In the end no charges.  Very unpleasant time and was not my fault.  Live through that and you will never allow anyone near your narcs.  

I speak of what I know and have lived.  This has nothing to do with being a Paragod.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 28, 2012)

medic417 said:


> They do not publically list all investigations amigo.  The one I was involved with was for 10mg morphine that actually ended up not being missing just handled by someone that should not have and then documented improperly.  DEA did investigate.  Was an extremely long day having to provide proof of every purchase, every use, and every waste for the past several years.  In the end no charges.  Very unpleasant time and was not my fault.  Live through that and you will never allow anyone near your narcs.
> 
> I speak of what I know and have lived.  This has nothing to do with being a Paragod.



Sounds like how I feel about IRS audits.

Still you would thing there would be more than one mention of an investigation of it on google. I've heard of state level investigations involving missing drugs.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 28, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Sounds like how I feel about IRS audits.
> 
> Still you would thing there would be more than one mention of an investigation of it on google. I've heard of state level investigations involving missing drugs.



The state investigated as well.  Was a long couple of months during the entire process when you include internal, state, and fed investigations.  It may be a rare event but I will not allow anything I control to lead to any investigation.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 28, 2012)

We get pre packaged drug boxes.that are sealed from the county. When you get to the hospital you leave the open box and take a new one. 

My teacher said his box was missing fent and his partner didnt catch it when he turned it back in. He had the DEA at the station 4 hours later.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 28, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Nope quality CYA.  Once I sign out the narcs no one is allowed to touch them, if they ignore my orders they are fired.  Once you get responsibility and actually are involved in a DEA investigation because of someone else's stupidity you will change that sad old accusation of Paragod that gets thrown out anytime those of us that do the job say no to you that still only aspire to do the job.


Wouldn't the easiest way to avoid this be to just keep the damn things on your person? If you're leaving them out where they can be "touched" by others, how can that be considered secure?


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 28, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Wouldn't the easiest way to avoid this be to just keep the damn things on your person? If you're leaving them out where they can be "touched" by others, how can that be considered secure?



I'd argue the "easiest way" is for people to not touch things they shouldn't.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 28, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Wouldn't the easiest way to avoid this be to just keep the damn things on your person? If you're leaving them out where they can be "touched" by others, how can that be considered secure?



The amount of narcs we carry will not fit in a pocket. If I place the box on shelf to do the thing that I do, it is in no ones way. Thus if they touch they are where they do not belong.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Mar 28, 2012)

medic417 said:


> The amount of narcs we carry will not fit in a pocket. If I place the box on shelf to do the thing that I do, it is in no ones way. Thus if they touch they are where they do not belong.



Why don't we keep the narcs double locked in a cabinet where the DEA requires we put them and the emt can't get to them?

Everywhere i've worked the narcs are in the medics hands until they get locked into the cabinet. You don't have to worry about them when they're locked up.


----------



## MS Medic (Mar 28, 2012)

Had the second worst IFT I've ever had last night. Get to the local Level 4 at about 0100 for a OB in labor. The on duty doc, who is actually pretty good, says he thinks this 25 y/o who's G3P1 is 3 cm but she is screaming, thrashing around on the bed, and showing out so bad that he can't do a good exam. So we load her in the truck and get rolling. I get to spend the next very misserable hour in an enclosed space listening to her screaming almost nonstop. A few times I think she is about to put her hand through the plexiglass of the cabinet door. She tries to grab me in by the :censored: once and all the while she is thrashing and rolling around on the stretcher so bad that when she said she thought she peed herself, I almost missed the fact that her water broke because she had the sheet bunched up under her :censored:. The closest thing to an assessment I can do is pull the blanket back every 5 minutes or so to make sure she is not crowning.
By the time we made it to the OB facility, I wished I had delivered the baby already just so she would shut up.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 28, 2012)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Why don't we keep the narcs double locked in a cabinet where the DEA requires we put them and the emt can't get to them?
> 
> Everywhere i've worked the narcs are in the medics hands until they get locked into the cabinet. You don't have to worry about them when they're locked up.



If they are out they are being used or inventory is taking place.

How about a link to where it says 2 locks required?


----------



## Jon (Mar 28, 2012)

So... because it was going so well, I moved the "Drug box" thread out into it's own thread. I left the posts here, too... just for posterity's sake.

But I feel that topic is "going somewhere" - and that is TOTALLY against the point of this thread 

Find it here: http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=29161


----------



## Jon (Mar 28, 2012)

MS Medic said:


> Had the second worst IFT I've ever had last night. Get to the local Level 4 at about 0100 for a OB in labor. The on duty doc, who is actually pretty good, says he thinks this 25 y/o who's G3P1 is 3 cm but she is screaming, thrashing around on the bed, and showing out so bad that he can't do a good exam. So we load her in the truck and get rolling. I get to spend the next very misserable hour in an enclosed space listening to her screaming almost nonstop. A few times I think she is about to put her hand through the plexiglass of the cabinet door. She tries to grab me in by the :censored: once and all the while she is thrashing and rolling around on the stretcher so bad that when she said she thought she peed herself, I almost missed the fact that her water broke because she had the sheet bunched up under her :censored:. The closest thing to an assessment I can do is pull the blanket back every 5 minutes or so to make sure she is not crowning.
> By the time we made it to the OB facility, I wished I had delivered the baby already just so she would shut up.


Seriously? No OB or anesthesia on call? Pain like that ain't cool.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 28, 2012)

Finally released the cause of death of my friend. 

Asphyxiation secondary to obstructive sleep apnea....

Wow. That's all I can say. Something that simple can take the life of healthy 21 yea old. So sad.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 28, 2012)

MS Medic said:


> Had the second worst IFT I've ever had last night. Get to the local Level 4 at about 0100 for a OB in labor. The on duty doc, who is actually pretty good, says he thinks this 25 y/o who's G3P1 is 3 cm but she is screaming, thrashing around on the bed, and showing out so bad that he can't do a good exam. So we load her in the truck and get rolling. I get to spend the next very misserable hour in an enclosed space listening to her screaming almost nonstop. A few times I think she is about to put her hand through the plexiglass of the cabinet door. She tries to grab me in by the :censored: once and all the while she is thrashing and rolling around on the stretcher so bad that when she said she thought she peed herself, I almost missed the fact that her water broke because she had the sheet bunched up under her :censored:. The closest thing to an assessment I can do is pull the blanket back every 5 minutes or so to make sure she is not crowning.
> By the time we made it to the OB facility, I wished I had delivered the baby already just so she would shut up.



Good grief. That is some drama there. How much was she dilated when you got to the receiving facility?

I like to get in the face of girls like that and convince them to calm down. They help no one with the thrashing and screaming, and labor progresses better if you arent fighting it. 

Poor girl.


----------



## firetender (Mar 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Finally released the cause of death of my friend.
> 
> Asphyxiation secondary to obstructive sleep apnea....
> 
> Wow. That's all I can say. Something that simple can take the life of healthy 21 yea old. So sad.


 
Those are harsh lessons to deal with when we're out in the field. Just the innumerable ways that people can and do die is enough to rock anyone's view of life and his/her place in it.

But you, this year have had more than your share of this variety with the added twist that they've all been people in your real life.

It's just an unfortunate "run" of bad luck for you as a witness. The worst luck seems to be theirs, but since we all end up going, only heaven knows what they've been saved from.

If you face these things squarely, you'll gain a perspective on life/death that few others will have. Then, your job is to share what you've learned to help others through their bad runs.


----------



## MS Medic (Mar 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Finally released the cause of death of my friend.
> 
> Asphyxiation secondary to obstructive sleep apnea....
> 
> Wow. That's all I can say. Something that simple can take the life of healthy 21 yea old. So sad.



wow that sucks man. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## MS Medic (Mar 29, 2012)

Jon said:


> Seriously? No OB or anesthesia on call? Pain like that ain't cool.


It was a level 4 county hospital without OB services. If I had picked her up on a 911 call, we would completely bypass that facility. Atleast, that is what I think you are asking.



abckidsmom said:


> Good grief. That is some drama there. How much was she dilated when you got to the receiving facility?
> 
> I like to get in the face of girls like that and convince them to calm down. They help no one with the thrashing and screaming, and labor progresses better if you arent fighting it.
> 
> Poor girl.



Everyone tried to tell her that including me. The mothers of both babies I've delivered didn't act that crazy during the actually delivery. 

And she was actually 9 cm when the OB doc got her to calm down enough to examine her. If the sending facility had waited 10 more minutes before calling for the transfer, I would have ended up delivering in the receiving hospital parking lot.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yay, I get to go show the medical students the ambulance today...


----------



## patput (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm doing one of those online defensive driving courses to lower my insurance. I honestly would be paying off my Expedition every year and then some if I wasn't on my parents policy. Rates are ridiculous for young drivers (no points or any of that either!). They are talking about MVCs are the _two_ impacts that occur. Someone should have a talk with them about the kinematics of a car accident.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 29, 2012)

patput said:


> I'm doing one of those online defensive driving courses to lower my insurance. I honestly would be paying off my Expedition every year and then some if I wasn't on my parents policy. Rates are ridiculous for young drivers (no points or any of that either!). They are talking about MVCs are the _two_ impacts that occur. Someone should have a talk with them about the kinematics of a car accident.



Yeah the whole "well at least my rates will go down when I get older" thing is only true to a point so don't look too forward to it.


----------



## MedicBrew (Mar 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Yeah the whole "well at least my rates will go down when I get older" thing is only true to a point so don't look too forward to it.



Yep, and when you kiddos start driving you can kiss all those deductions goodbye!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 29, 2012)

Work wants us to take mandatory training online. It's due tomorrow and I've been looking for the training, where they told us to look, for over a week now. Called other employees who can't find it either. Called the supervisor and left him a message. Nothing more I can do haha


----------



## patput (Mar 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Yeah the whole "well at least my rates will go down when I get older" thing is only true to a point so don't look too forward to it.



When I got added to my parents policy it almost doubled their cost. All of our vehicles are fairly new, and two are large trucks which probably doesn't help the situation. The vehicle that I'm considered the full time driver for is an 06 F250 crew cab diesel long bed. They probably figure I can kill a lot of people with that beast :rofl:


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 29, 2012)

patput said:


> They probably figure I can kill a lot of people with that beast :rofl:



Like mom always says: "It's a 3000-pound weapon you're driving there."


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 29, 2012)

Just heard a call go over the radio "engine 30 and truck 35 code 3 for a hanglider stuck in powerlines. Be advised the hanglider is on fire". About a minute later "be advised patient is now on the ground next to a brush fire". 

That guy/gal is not having a good day


----------



## MS Medic (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL, that is good stuff.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2012)

Who's finished with clinicals? This guy is!!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 29, 2012)

nvrob said:


> who's finished with clinicals? This guy is!!!



you da man!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 29, 2012)

Something to not think about the next time you get on a plane.

"Since 2010, the FAA has had an exception for pilots who take an anti-depressant medication for mild to moderate depression. Out of 120,000 commercial pilots, about 30 have utilized the exception."

Only 30 out 120000 thousand pilots are being treated for depression. Which means that either pilots are an awfully happy bunch or they don't seek help.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 29, 2012)

What did the Irish alcoholic say to the brain surgeon ??? .... Be gorra now doc......sure I'd rather have a bottle in front a me than a frontal lobotomy.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> you da man!



No, no, no, you da man!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Who's finished with clinicals? This guy is!!!



How much longer do you have until you pass medic school?

I wanna plan all my vacations to Nevada before that happens :rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> No, no, no, you da man!



no no no me da guy you da man!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2012)

firefite said:


> How much longer do you have until you pass medic school?
> 
> I wanna plan all my vacations to Nevada before that happens :rofl:



Oh you got jokes I see! :lol: I start my internship on Sunday and will be finished in June. CBT at the end-ish of June then Practicals on July 11th. Official graduation is Friday July 13th. It seems appropriate to have a bunch of new medics graduate on Friday the 13th haha.

You forget that all the activities you do hurt when you crash and I am the candyman. Analgesia is one of the few "instant gratification" things we can do, so why not use it? Just for that comment, no narcs for you if you get hurt and I show up 



bigbaldguy said:


> no no no me da guy you da man!



:rofl:


----------



## Tigger (Mar 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Who's finished with clinicals? This guy is!!!



Sweet as, bru!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Oh you got jokes I see! :lol: I start my internship on Sunday and will be finished in June. CBT at the end-ish of June then Practicals on July 11th. Official graduation is Friday July 13th. It seems appropriate to have a bunch of new medics graduate on Friday the 13th haha.
> 
> You forget that all the activities you do hurt when you crash and I am the candyman. Analgesia is one of the few "instant gratification" things we can do, so why not use it? Just for that comment, no narcs for you if you get hurt and I show up
> 
> ...



Is it too late to take back my comment?? haha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2012)

firefite said:


> Is it too late to take back my comment?? haha



You can take it back...

Just this once


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> You can take it back...
> 
> Just this once



OK good haha. And I got a new signature :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2012)

firefite said:


> And I got a new signature :rofl:



Win!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Win!



And it makes you look like a drug dealer :rofl:

Double win!!!


----------



## exodus (Mar 29, 2012)

Pretty much none of our BLS rigs have wi-fi built in. So I had to buy an ethernet cable to go from the modem to the laptop. Oh and so I can watch Netflix on mine!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 29, 2012)

exodus said:


> Pretty much none of our BLS rigs have wi-fi built in. So I had to buy an ethernet cable to go from the modem to the laptop. Oh and so I can watch Netflix on mine!



I think there is one or two rigs that have it. Our rig ,93315, doesnt have a modem either. I am going crazy! Not that we have any down time on the front half of the week. 7 in town calls, 2 out of town calls, and 2 cancel on scenes last monday :glare:


----------



## exodus (Mar 30, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just heard a call go over the radio "engine 30 and truck 35 code 3 for a hanglider stuck in powerlines. Be advised the hanglider is on fire". About a minute later "be advised patient is now on the ground next to a brush fire".
> 
> That guy/gal is not having a good day



Http://mydesert.com/topstories/article?a=2012120329011&f=622


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 30, 2012)

My eyes squint against the glare, but see nothing except the monotony of slowly undulating waves as far as the eye could see. An unbroken vista, with nary a landmark, but I knew my quarry lay just beneath the surface. Patience lad, patience.

There! A quick flash of blue!

My breath quickened as I braced my feet against the bench and let loose a manly growl, “Arrrrgggghhh. Man the harpoons!”

POW!

It was a fair and true shot! Straight and right to the target! 

Flashback!

_“See? I told you that IV would hardly hurt. Now, I’m just going to draw some blood for the hospital…”_


----------



## Anjel (Mar 30, 2012)

So we are driving.... And our dome light comes out and an alarm is going off indicating our amp level is 0?

What does that mean?


----------



## medic417 (Mar 30, 2012)

exodus said:


> Http://mydesert.com/topstories/article?a=2012120329011&f=622



link no work, me no happy


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 30, 2012)

Who got new boots? This guy. And I didn't even have to start a thread to see which ones I should get


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 30, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> So we are driving.... And our dome light comes out and an alarm is going off indicating our amp level is 0?
> 
> What does that mean?



Probably your alternator went out or you lost the belt. 

Wow just found out that a fire medic from my old fire station has cancer at 28 years old.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 30, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Who got new boots? This guy. And I didn't even have to start a thread to see which ones I should get



Impossible!!!!!!! There is no way to decide with out starting a thread.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 30, 2012)

One more beer, and I might just split it out into it's own thread.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 30, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> One more beer, and I might just split it out into it's own thread.



h34r:  Now drunk thread splitting is against a rule I'm sure.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 30, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Who got new boots? This guy. And I didn't even have to start a thread to see which ones I should get



What'd ya get? I hate to say it but I need new ones and have no idea which ones I want. 

I'm stuck between station boots or a real pair. My real pair is still decent, they need a good buff-job though. And some air freshener :lol:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 30, 2012)

medic417 said:


> h34r:  Now drunk thread splitting is against a rule I'm sure.



Drunk banning is against the rules, drunk thread splitting is allowed.:rofl:


----------



## rmabrey (Mar 30, 2012)

if any of you Indianapolis folks were at Methodist to help me unload the morbidly obese person I thank you!


----------



## ATrain (Mar 30, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> if any of you Indianapolis folks were at Methodist to help me unload the morbidly obese person I thank you!



Who's your new partner now?  I think I remember seeing the new schedule.  SB, right?


----------



## ATrain (Mar 31, 2012)

I may have made a little cash on the Mega Millions tonight.  Not the big money, of course, but I think I may get a hundred or so bucks out of it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 31, 2012)

medic417 said:


> h34r:  Now drunk thread splitting is against a rule I'm sure.



They're more like guidelines.


----------



## rmabrey (Mar 31, 2012)

ATrain said:


> Who's your new partner now?  I think I remember seeing the new schedule.  SB, right?



no that was a trade. I work with PC


----------



## Aprz (Mar 31, 2012)

First day working with the new company. I hope everything will go smoothly.


----------



## ATrain (Mar 31, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> no that was a trade. I work with PC



Oh, right on.  He's cool.  I was in there the other day riding with Karen.


----------



## ATrain (Mar 31, 2012)

This medic study guide I have on my nook just had a sub-heading titled "Hepatitis Fun Facts".  Got a good chuckle out of that.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 31, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Drunk banning is against the rules, drunk thread splitting is allowed.:rofl:


Don't drink and ban, it's just not safe.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 31, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Don't drink and ban, it's just not safe.



Okay... I will bite the bullet and volunteer... FFEMT, in the future, I will be your "Designated Banner"... bwahahaha...  "BANS FOR EVERYONE!!!"


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 31, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Okay... I will bite the bullet and volunteer... FFEMT, in the future, I will be your "Designated Banner"... bwahahaha...  "BANS FOR EVERYONE!!!"



Sorry, bbg already took that job.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 31, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Sorry, bbg already took that job.



Thank goodness that I have the anti ban button.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 31, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> One more beer, and I might just split it out into it's own thread.


DO EET!


NVRob said:


> What'd ya get? I hate to say it but I need new ones and have no idea which ones I want.
> 
> I'm stuck between station boots or a real pair. My real pair is still decent, they need a good buff-job though. And some air freshener :lol:



I got a pair of square toe Eagles. Super comfy. I figured I should get a decent pair of station boots before I start doing ride alongs. 

As for your stanky boots, get a set of cedar shaving filled shoe inserts. Throw 'em in there overnight every night for a couple weeks, then a couple times a week for maintenance afterwards.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 31, 2012)

NVRob said:


> What'd ya get? I hate to say it but I need new ones and have no idea which ones I want.
> 
> I'm stuck between station boots or a real pair. My real pair is still decent, they need a good buff-job though. And some air freshener :lol:




I'm about ready for a new pair as well, my 5.11's didn't hold up worth a crap. I'm thinking maybe a pair of Danners.

On a side note: I think I may see if I can drive my brothers S4 tonight.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 31, 2012)

Im gonna get a pair of underarmor boots for the summer. 

My bates boots I got are falling apart.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 31, 2012)

My Pro Warrington's going on 4 years old and still going strong haha


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 31, 2012)

fast65 said:


> On a side note: I think I may see if I can drive my brothers S4 tonight.



Super jealous. A V8 in a small car is just pure bliss.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 31, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Super jealous. A V8 in a small car is just pure bliss.



I wasn't super impressed when I went on the test drive with him, but perhaps it's more impressive when you drive it? There's just so much sound proofing, so it kinda ruins part of the experience for me.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 31, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I wasn't super impressed when I went on the test drive with him, but perhaps it's more impressive when you drive it? There's just so much sound proofing, so it kinda ruins part of the experience for me.



Ahh, I gotcha. Never had a chance to drive the S4, but had good times with the M3 twice (two blissful, blissful times). Hopefully it's not like driving a Lexus...


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 31, 2012)

*re*



EpiEMS said:


> Super jealous. A V8 in a small car is just pure bliss.



Take a drive in an older Cosworth V8 Mini.   First time I saw one was when I lived in Germany.  Was walking down the strasse and hearing the loping of a beefed up v8.  I could not friggin believe it when it was a mini with an accordian top on it.  The owner just laughed about it.  

Ive yet to see one but i also here the twin turbo v6 version are little demons also


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 31, 2012)

What a day. Held over for 12 hours, didn't mind so much because I need the money and was working with my best friend. Got put on a detail to help teach Ambulance operations to the EMT class at my school (because my supervisor is also an instructor there) and we just had one call. 

Our one call was a very sick patient and we knocked it out like rockstars. But then, we got yelled at by the MICN on the radio and mocked in the hospital for not upgrading the patient to ALS. Never mind the fact we saw the closest 911 unit transporting a patient while on the way to our scene, we had a 15 minute transport, and that waiting for ALS to get on scene, take a turnover, **** around getting IV, and get to the hospital would have thrown an extra 15-20 minutes on to that. 

Call into question my decisions all you want, I can justify every single one. Don't sit there and talk smack when you have no idea what's going on. 

Grrr. Alright, I'm vented and ready for my shift tomorrow


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 31, 2012)

*re*

Should have kicked her in the shin and ran out!


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 31, 2012)

Corky said:


> Should have kicked her in the shin and ran out!



Sorry, that's not in my protocols, which I can't deviate from. Ever.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 31, 2012)

Corky said:


> Take a drive in an older Cosworth V8 Mini.   First time I saw one was when I lived in Germany.  Was walking down the strasse and hearing the loping of a beefed up v8.  I could not friggin believe it when it was a mini with an accordian top on it.  The owner just laughed about it.
> 
> Ive yet to see one but i also here the twin turbo v6 version are little demons also



Wow, a V8 in an old-style Mini? *whistles* Daaaaamnnn!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 1, 2012)

Medic Internship starts tomorrow at 0745... and I'm back to feeling like I know nothing :lol:

It feels like my first day on the job all over again and it hasn't even started.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 1, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Medic Internship starts tomorrow at 0745... and I'm back to feeling like I know nothing :lol:
> 
> It feels like my first day on the job all over again and it hasn't even started.



Congrats, bro.
You're solid, man. Don't sweat it.


----------



## ATrain (Apr 1, 2012)

I know there's quite a few people from the Indianapolis area on here.  That being said, anyone know much about Community Hospital East practical tests?  I'll be up there May 12 for my medic.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 1, 2012)

Just back to quarters after a structure fire stand by. Resident was an 81 year old guy, and he lost everything. It broke my heart to see him standing there, watching the fire fighters, as the silent tears rolled down his cheeks. 

Man. That was rough.


----------



## saskgirl (Apr 1, 2012)

Feeling a bit sad today, got a phone call yesterday from a co-worker to let us know that his girfriend, who is also a co-worker of ours, was killed in an MVA. She was t-boned in her little car by a semi.
Feeling horrible for him, I can't imagine.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 1, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Medic Internship starts tomorrow at 0745... and I'm back to feeling like I know nothing :lol:
> 
> It feels like my first day on the job all over again and it hasn't even started.



Just remember it's pronounced ANNALgesic and not...well, you get it...

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Apr 1, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Just remember it's pronounced ANNALgesic and not...well, you get it...
> 
> Good luck and have fun.



I just got a good laugh because I had a friend who thought it was pronounced another way.  Then he realized we were laughing at him...:rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 2, 2012)

Last call of the first day of my internship....

Walking, talking, smiling with VT @ 190. Only complaint was a "knot" in his throat.

If things keep up like today I'm going to have a fairly interesting internship, thats for sure!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 2, 2012)

1:1 HR to beat?

Contact med control or just transport with pads on his torso and a raised fist ready to pound?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 2, 2012)

Linuss said:


> 1:1 HR to beat?
> 
> Contact med control or just transport with pads on his torso and a raised fist ready to pound?



Yessir, 1:1.

178/90 and steadily dropped to 114/100 by the time we were pulling in. A&O the whole time, only complaint was that "knot" in his throat and real minor SOB.

No med control, we can do a pretty decent amount without contacting OLMD. He got the pads, an IV, and amio drip and a quick jaunt to the ER. Amio didn't work though and he ended up getting some electricity in the ED. 

According to my preceptor I had an awesome look on my face when we got him on the monitor. One of those "Well that can't be right..." type of looks. Kinda like this -> :unsure: 

Kicker is he had an AICD and had it disabled because "It kept shocking me all the time!'


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 2, 2012)

NVRob said:


> According to my preceptor I had an awesome look on my face when we got him on the monitor. One of those "Well that can't be right..." type of looks. Kinda like this -> :unsure:



I had that face once before, when I was a new medic with a new partner, and I didn't notice he put the 12-lead on backwards when he handed me the printout.  I quickly saw his error and fixed it though 


Sounds like a fun call, though.  I've had a few patients go in to 'stable' vtach (I hate saying stable, it really isn't) during transport and it really does add a whole new pucker factor to the run...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 2, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I had that face once before, when I was a new medic with a new partner, and I didn't notice he put the 12-lead on backwards when he handed me the printout.  I quickly saw his error and fixed it though
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fun call, though.  I've had a few patients go in to 'stable' vtach (I hate saying stable, it really isn't) during transport and it really does add a whole new pucker factor to the run...



I've never actually seen VT with pulses so it was a first for me. I didn't believe it at first, it looked like a rhythm from a rhythm generator on the monitor. Almost "too perfect" if that makes any sense? A couple other medics at the hospital said he was the "most stable" VT patient they had ever seen. 

Definitely a pucker factor. 

I guess I did ok-ish though...only comment from my preceptor was be quicker to pull the trigger on putting him on the monitor with all the red flags.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 2, 2012)

Red flags?  A lump in his throat?

Man, tough preceptor :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 2, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Red flags?  A lump in his throat?
> 
> Man, tough preceptor :rofl:



Well he had an extensive history too. A-Fib, CVA x3 AMI x5 with no stents, no allergies but his meds were amiodarone, diltiazem, lisinopril and simvastatin :lol:

The key question I missed about the lump in the throat was "has this ever happened before?" "What happened when it did happen before?". My preceptor asked them for me and his answer was "They had to use 400 Joules to make my heart calm down." 

That's about the time I was like hmm I want him on the monitor right meow!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 2, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Well he had an extensive history too. A-Fib, CVA x3 AMI x5 with no stents, no allergies but his meds were amiodarone, diltiazem, lisinopril and simvastatin :lol:
> 
> The key question I missed about the lump in the throat was "has this ever happened before?" "What happened when it did happen before?". My preceptor asked them for me and his answer was "They had to use 400 Joules to make my heart calm down."
> 
> That's about the time I was like hmm I want him on the monitor right meow!



Meow that's good thinking!


----------



## ATrain (Apr 2, 2012)

I've really been trying to eat better, but it's hard as hell when there's a local pizza place here that appreciates me so much they're constantly bringing me free pizza to work...


----------



## exodus (Apr 2, 2012)

ATrain said:


> I've really been trying to eat better, but it's hard as hell when there's a local pizza place here that appreciates me so much they're constantly bringing me free pizza to work...



We did a transport from my area down to my old working area in san diego last night. We were hungry after the call, so we drove 15 more minutes past where we were to get my favorite pizza... Yummy, bronx pizza in hillcrest


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 2, 2012)

ATrain said:


> I've really been trying to eat better, but it's hard as hell when there's a local pizza place here that appreciates me so much they're constantly bringing me free pizza to work...



Did you know not getting meat on a slice of pizza can shave 300+ calories per slice? 
Check out this book. It tells you how to slightly modify what you already eat to make it healthier. It really changed the way I look at food, especially in restaurants.

http://www.amazon.com/This-Thousands-Simple-Swaps-Pounds/dp/1594868549


----------



## exodus (Apr 2, 2012)

Who ran 0 calls in a normally busy BLS shift? This guy!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 2, 2012)

exodus said:


> Who ran 0 calls in a normally busy BLS shift? This guy!



Law of averages my friend


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 2, 2012)

exodus said:


> Who ran 0 calls in a normally busy BLS shift? This guy!



We were pretty steady today. Not busy but not slow. 8 calls in 12 hours. Tomorrow is a "power car" shift. We're the designated transfer car but also run 911 calls. Once we transport 8 patients the shift is over or 12 hours. Whichever comes first. Usually takes about 6-7 hours  and we start at noon. Can't complain about that one. It's a nice change in schedule from my 7 days a week starting at 0630 give or take half an hour.


----------



## ATrain (Apr 2, 2012)

NVRob said:


> We were pretty steady today. Not busy but not slow. 8 calls in 12 hours. Tomorrow is a "power car" shift. We're the designated transfer car but also run 911 calls. Once we transport 8 patients the shift is over or 12 hours. Whichever comes first. Usually takes about 6-7 hours  and we start at noon. Can't complain about that one. It's a nice change in schedule from my 7 days a week starting at 0630 give or take half an hour.



Do you still get paid for the 12 if you finish in 6 hours?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 2, 2012)

ATrain said:


> Do you still get paid for the 12 if you finish in 6 hours?



Thats the whole point of a high performance shift. No one would work them if they didn't. I won't work one period.


----------



## ATrain (Apr 2, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Thats the whole point of a high performance shift. No one would work them if they didn't. I won't work one period.



I figured as much, but the concept was new to me.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 2, 2012)

The new executive director of my agency is wanting to switch to power cars.  Not quite sold on it yet, because although you CAN get out early, you don't know the exact time you'll get out, so you can't really plan anything, especially since you can still get out AFTER the 12 hour "maximum".


Currently we have HUT shifts for OT, which are High Utility Trucks.  Work 8 hours, get paid for 12.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 2, 2012)

exodus said:


> We did a transport from my area down to my old working area in san diego last night. We were hungry after the call, so we drove 15 more minutes past where we were to get my favorite pizza... Yummy, bronx pizza in hillcrest



Best pizza on the west coast, hands down.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 2, 2012)

Define west coast.  Boston's North End Pizza Bakery in Oahu beats anything I had in the mainland.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 2, 2012)

Linuss said:


> The new executive director of my agency is wanting to switch to power cars.  Not quite sold on it yet, because although you CAN get out early, you don't know the exact time you'll get out, so you can't really plan anything, especially since you can still get out AFTER the 12 hour "maximum".
> 
> 
> Currently we have HUT shifts for OT, which are High Utility Trucks.  Work 8 hours, get paid for 12.



Here the dispatcher screws you so you'll get your last call right at end of shift. It's a trick. They run you like crazy with the possibility of getting off early then make it where you can't. 

Oooor send you on a long distance and count it as one.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 2, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Define west coast.  Boston's North End Pizza Bakery in Oahu beats anything I had in the mainland.



Hawaii isn't part of the contiguous 48 states, so that doesn't count, in my mind.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 2, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Hawaii isn't part of the contiguous 48 states, so that doesn't count, in my mind.



Hawaii and Alaska are the red-headed step-children of the united states :glare:


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 2, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Hawaii and Alaska are the red-headed step-children of the united states :glare:



Hey, if it costs more to ship there than anywhere else in the States, they can frig off. :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 2, 2012)

ATrain said:


> Do you still get paid for the 12 if you finish in 6 hours?



yes



Linuss said:


> The new executive director of my agency is wanting to switch to power cars.  Not quite sold on it yet, because although you CAN get out early, you don't know the exact time you'll get out, so you can't really plan anything, especially since you can still get out AFTER the 12 hour "maximum".
> 
> 
> Currently we have HUT shifts for OT, which are High Utility Trucks.  Work 8 hours, get paid for 12.



I personally don't mind it. I've never heard of it taking longer than 8 or 9 hours for a crew to finish. Technically if you get to 25 minutes prior to your scheduled EOS they tell you to get fuel and come home and wont keep you out late unless you have the bad luck of being the closest unit to a 911 call. 



Sasha said:


> Here the dispatcher screws you so you'll get your last call right at end of shift. It's a trick. They run you like crazy with the possibility of getting off early then make it where you can't.
> 
> Oooor send you on a long distance and count it as one.



Maybe it's different but our dispatchers try pretty hard to get the HPC crew transfers as fast as they can. If there are no pending transfers they double post them over the downtown car and give the HPC priority on calls in that area.


----------



## firetender (Apr 2, 2012)

*The pizza challenge: Defending the honor of N.Y. and Hawaii *



adamjh3 said:


> Hawaii isn't part of the contiguous 48 states, so that doesn't count, in my mind.


 


> Poetic injustice said: Hawaii and Alaska are the red-headed step-children of the united states


 
First off, there is NO real good pizza left of NY and New Jersey!

(Anyone who has eaten that or bagels there knows that's the truth; it's because of the water, mineral rich from underground glacier aquifers and generally considered to be the highest quality/tastiest tap water in the U.S.) 

...and even though I truly doubt Oahu has the best pizza, Hawaii counts more than you know:

Horses got here before Texas.

1st printing press west of the Rockies.

 1st High School west of the Rockies.

80% literacy rate (reading and writing in Hawaiian) by about 1860 -- Northeast coast literacy (in own language) about 60%

Had electric lights BEFORE the White House.

Polynesian navigators were routinely crossing thousands of miles of open sea (in dual-hulled dugout canoes!) about 1,700 years before Western man left sight of land!

Besides that, we don't have to worry about suddenly seismically slipping into the sea, we're already there and the surf's up!


Hawaii was actually a sovereign nation, recognized throughout the world, whose legal government (a constitutional monarchy modeled on Britain) was overthrown by a cabal of U.S. businessmen in conspiracy with the U.S. Minister of Hawaii. It is the only piece of stolen U.S. territory once ruled by Kings and Queens.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 2, 2012)

firetender said:


> *The pizza challenge: Defending the honor of N.Y. and Hawaii *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While all true, I don't see how any of this moves Hawaii to the West coast of the contiguous 48 States.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 2, 2012)

Patient has a possible TIA 2 days ago. All symptoms are gone less then 24 hours after onset. Patient goes to urgent care 2 days later (today). Doctor says BLS transport is fine. So we transport to the hospital and I do my call in telling them everything. 

Get to the hospital and they decided to activate the full stroke team (code 10). Gotta say that was a new experience haha


----------



## Cup of Joe (Apr 2, 2012)

firetender said:


> *The pizza challenge: Defending the honor of N.Y. and Hawaii *



NYC's 5 boroughs has some of the best pizza in the world, outside of Italy.  Nothing beats the food in Italy.  But even the worst pizza places in the 5 boroughs beat anyplace else outside of those 5 boroughs.

On a side note:  http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/future-is-now/palm-sized-star-trek-tech-may-closer-think-210316301.html

^^^ Few years, maybe???


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 2, 2012)

Cup of Joe said:


> On a side note:  http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/future-is-now/palm-sized-star-trek-tech-may-closer-think-210316301.html
> 
> ^^^ Few years, maybe???



 Ohmygawd yes. Yes. Yes. Yes.

Dammit, Jim, I'm an EMT, not a miracle-worker!


----------



## Anjel (Apr 2, 2012)

Why???? glucagon, lidocaine, lorazepam, magnesium sulfate, manitol, merepidine, and metaproterenol. Why!?????

Why am I such a procrastinator?


----------



## Cup of Joe (Apr 2, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Why am I such a procrastinator?



That's what I need to figure out about myself.  Eh, I'll do it tomorrow.  :rofl:


----------



## jgaddis82 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes. Tomorrow I will write a blog about procrastination.


----------



## exodus (Apr 3, 2012)

And tonight... I shall write about intoxication.. TJ is Drunk.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 3, 2012)

1001 posts!

And now, studying for my anatomy midterm!


----------



## Anjel (Apr 3, 2012)

The parkland burn formula just put my class into a stupid coma lol


----------



## Sasha (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm actually suspended.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 3, 2012)

What?!?!:huh:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I'm actually suspended.





ffemt8978 said:


> What?!?!:huh:



Yeah what he said!


----------



## Sasha (Apr 3, 2012)

Came into work for a short shift in the office and was told I was suspended for "mouthing off" to a nurse.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Came into work for a short shift in the office and was told I was suspended for "mouthing off" to a nurse.



Did they even try listening to your side of the story?

With the way things are going here, I may be joining you soon...


----------



## Sasha (Apr 3, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Did they even try listening to your side of the story?
> 
> With the way things are going here, I may be joining you soon...



No because listening to my side of the story doesn't preserve their contracts.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> No because listening to my side of the story doesn't preserve their contracts.



Ooh, valid point


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 3, 2012)

*re*

*Fight the power!*


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> No because listening to my side of the story doesn't preserve their contracts.



That's total crap!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> No because listening to my side of the story doesn't preserve their contracts.



Well, did you mouth off to a nurse or say anything that might be construed as disrespectful?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 3, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


>



:unsure:  <cough> <cough> WHACKER <cough> <cough>  :rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 3, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> :unsure:  <cough> <cough> WHACKER <cough> <cough>  :rofl:



Notice I left out the left side of the bumper where I have my star of life and witty emt bumper sticker


----------



## Sasha (Apr 3, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Well, did you mouth off to a nurse or say anything that might be construed as disrespectful?



I asked her if she was really sending a patient to the ER for an ear infection. Then I asked her what made the ear infection an emergency. 

I asked to get a better picture of what was going on... To see if there was something I was missing.  

My tone was very even. I don't feel like I was disrespectful or mouthy.


----------



## firetender (Apr 3, 2012)

So, Sash, are you complaining or did the Nurse deserve it?

Not good to have on your record but some things are worth standing in the corner for a while. If it's a pattern, be more cautious. Better yet, have something on the nurse so he/she can't squeal!


----------



## fast65 (Apr 3, 2012)

That moment when one sentence makes you realize that you're not as good of a person as you thought you were...that moment when you decide to change. Yup, I just had it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I asked her if she was really sending a patient to the ER for an ear infection. Then I asked her what made the ear infection an emergency.
> 
> I asked to get a better picture of what was going on... To see if there was something I was missing.
> 
> My tone was very even. I don't feel like I was disrespectful or mouthy.



Well, that just sucks. As you certainly know, when you're working IFT, unfortunately, in most cases it's "you call, we haul". And most nurses aren't accustomed to, or real comfortable with, an "ambulance driver" telling them what is and isn't an emergency. 

Just another reason I'll never do IFT again.  I'm far too mouthy, and would most certainly be fired.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 3, 2012)

fast65 said:


> That moment when one sentence makes you realize that you're not as good of a person as you thought you were...that moment when you decide to change. Yup, I just had it.



Good for you. Never stop trying to be a better person


----------



## fast65 (Apr 3, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Good for you. Never stop trying to be a better person



Thank you sir


----------



## Anjel (Apr 3, 2012)

Had an awesome ER shift. 

10 iv starts, 5 IVP, 1 IM, and 3 blood draws.

Nuse said I was the best student she has ever had, and if I needed a letter of recomendation just let her know. 

/ tooting my own horn.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Had an awesome ER shift.
> 
> 10 iv starts, 5 IVP, 1 IM, and 3 blood draws.
> 
> ...



And I was all proud that I got two successful IV starts today, way to burst my bubble Anjel!


----------



## Anjel (Apr 3, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> And I was all proud that I got two successful IV starts today, way to burst my bubble Anjel!



Way to go Adam. Baby steps. Lol


----------



## fast65 (Apr 3, 2012)

My roommates girlfriend just stole our cookies and left...he just had to demand more cookies


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 4, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> And I was all proud that I got two successful IV starts today, way to burst my bubble Anjel!



There ya go! Now you know how it feels, it just gets easier and easier. 


I have to remember that tomorrow and the next day I am wearing my Intermediate pants and not my paramedic intern pants on the truck. I can go back to wearing my paramedic pants on friday. :rofl:


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> There ya go! Now you know how it feels, it just gets easier and easier.
> 
> 
> I have to remember that tomorrow and the next day I am wearing my Intermediate pants and not my paramedic intern pants on the truck. I can go back to wearing my paramedic pants on friday. :rofl:



Yupyup, that's what I've been told. Screw IVs, though, I plan on being a dynamic airway sultan by the time I'm through with medic school. 

Speaking of which, how goes the internship so far, bud?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 4, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Yupyup, that's what I've been told. Screw IVs, though, I plan on being a dynamic airway sultan by the time I'm through with medic school.
> 
> Speaking of which, how goes the internship so far, bud?



I need lots of practice with airways before I can even think about that. I'll settle for the IV ninja for now. 

It's going pretty well only had 2 days one of which was a transfer day but even that was cool. Had an emergent IFT for a lady with pulmonary edema. Pretty crazy, you could hear it from the doorway into her room in the SNF. Also had a couple vent transfers one of which I ended up using 8 mg of versed. He was on a versed drip but we don't have pumps, only our CCT medics do so they disco'd the drip and gave 5 mg before we left and I did 2mg q5 per the sending doc to keep him down. Not ideal but it was an interesting transfer. Not like most we get. Oh the fact that he was on contact and droplet precautions along with being a bigger individual made it even more entertaining and a pain in the ***.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 4, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Well, that just sucks. As you certainly know, when you're working IFT, unfortunately, in most cases it's "you call, we haul". And most nurses aren't accustomed to, or real comfortable with, an "ambulance driver" telling them what is and isn't an emergency.
> 
> Just another reason I'll never do IFT again.  I'm far too mouthy, and would most certainly be fired.




One of my favorite pastimes is asking nurses "What is the reason for ambulance transport?", as we all know, is a requirement for billing.  The looks on their face are always like "Huh? To go to the hospital"

"Yes, I understand they need to go to the hospital, but why an ambulance as opposed to a taxi or wheelchair van?"

'Tis the best way I can question their... errr... decisions, without getting in trouble as it's technically required for my documentation 




Another one I like asking people is "Technically in an emergency we're supposed to go to the closest appropriate facility", to which they often reply "But this isn't an emergency" and I reply back "And imagine my surprise at you calling 911"


----------



## Anjel (Apr 4, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Yupyup, that's what I've been told. Screw IVs, though, I plan on being a dynamic airway sultan by the time I'm through with medic school.
> 
> Speaking of which, how goes the internship so far, bud?



We start intubation next week. And we learn on the floor under our desks lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 4, 2012)

Always entertaining when you get to work and find out we have a brand new intermediate to train for the next 3 or 4 weeks. Looks like I'm spending the next 3 weeks riding in the back 6 days a week between my internship and the trainee...awesome. 

Usually that means I get to ride in back on ALS calls but the way this guy drives I doubt it.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 4, 2012)

Seeing the New Zealand EMS system first hand tonight. Buddy got punched in the face and got a broken nose and a lip that needs a whole lot of stitches. He insisted on an ambulance since a cab is expensive. Before we left I warned everyone to not ever do this again, I think it fell on deaf ears. Then I sheepishly got in the truck with him and tried not to feel too bad about how wasteful this was. Triage to waiting room on arrival, my favorite place at 4 am.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 4, 2012)

fast65 said:


> My roommates girlfriend just stole our cookies and left...he just had to demand more cookies



I had that exact thing happen once only she tossed her cookies and left. I like your way better.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 4, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Seeing the New Zealand EMS system first hand tonight. Buddy got punched in the face and got a broken nose and a lip that needs a whole lot of stitches. He insisted on an ambulance since a cab is expensive. Before we left I warned everyone to not ever do this again, I think it fell on deaf ears. Then I sheepishly got in the truck with him and tried not to feel too bad about how wasteful this was. Triage to waiting room on arrival, my favorite place at 4 am.



But at least the women are beautiful


----------



## Tigger (Apr 4, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> But at least the women are beautiful



Everyone else in the waiting room is also leaking from their face haha. If you see a pretty woman at four am your either in the very right or very wrong place but definitely not the waiting at Auckland city hospital.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Always entertaining when you get to work and find out we have a brand new intermediate to train for the next 3 or 4 weeks. Looks like I'm spending the next 3 weeks riding in the back 6 days a week between my internship and the trainee...awesome.
> 
> Usually that means I get to ride in back on ALS calls but the way this guy drives I doubt it.



I had the unfortunate luck of having one of the new basics as my partner a few weeks ago...I can't begin to express his encumbrance on my day. However, I did get partnered with the newest basic last week, and he was by far one of the best partners I've had...odd.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 4, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I had the unfortunate luck of having one of the new basics as my partner a few weeks ago...I can't begin to express his encumbrance on my day. However, I did get partnered with the newest basic last week, and he was by far one of the best partners I've had...odd.



I feel bad for the guy it's his first day ever and we've been getting slammed with bad calls, working cardiac arrest right out of the gate.  He's a nice guy and has been busting his *** all day but he's just getting thrown to the wolves. 

I'm not complaining by any means my partner and I are having fun but it's nearly impossible to teach anyone anything with the way things have been going today.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I feel bad for the guy it's his first day ever and we've been getting slammed with bad calls, working cardiac arrest right out of the gate.  He's a nice guy and has been busting his *** all day but he's just getting thrown to the wolves.
> 
> I'm not complaining by any means my partner and I are having fun but it's nearly impossible to teach anyone anything with the way things have been going today.



Well, at least he's getting some exposure to how busy your system is, right?


----------



## Aidey (Apr 4, 2012)

A pox on norovirus.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 4, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Well, at least he's getting some exposure to how busy your system is, right?



This is true. He's basically been driving us around all day. I offered to drive for a bit but my partner, his FTO, put the kabosh on that one. He wants him to get comfortable driving which makes sense.

Aidey, sounds yummy lol


----------



## fast65 (Apr 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> This is true. He's basically been driving us around all day. I offered to drive for a bit but my partner, his FTO, put the kabosh on that one. He wants him to get comfortable driving which makes sense.
> 
> Aidey, sounds yummy lol



Eh, that makes sense.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Aidey, sounds yummy lol



I promise it is not. 

One of my partners is also an FTO and we have an EMT with us right now. It sucks big time. I've get to yet an adequate explanation about why I can't sit up front why the new guy drives.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 4, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Eh, that makes sense.



Yea. We are switching medics right now too so my partner can go teach part of the new hire academy today. So I'm going to be with a medic I've never met and possibly this new guy. I'm wondering if he's staying with us through the change. If he is this could get real interesting...


----------



## fast65 (Apr 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Yea. We are switching medics right now too so my partner can go teach part of the new hire academy today. So I'm going to be with a medic I've never met and possibly this new guy. I'm wondering if he's staying with us through the change. If he is this could get real interesting...



Ah, the awkward shift with people you really don't know...love those


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 4, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Ah, the awkward shift with people you really don't know...love those



Right? Lol

Finally a hard post. Is it bad that all I want to do is go inside and lounge on the couch for a bit rather than go over where everything is in the ambulance?

I'll just pop some bins open to make up for saying no to the call of the couches :rofl:


----------



## Tigger (Apr 4, 2012)

Seven hours in the ER. For five absorbable sutures. kldsafjdskl It's bed time.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Right? Lol
> 
> Finally a hard post. Is it bad that all I want to do is go inside and lounge on the couch for a bit rather than go over where everything is in the ambulance?
> 
> I'll just pop some bins open to make up for saying no to the call of the couches :rofl:



Yes, you are a terrible person. Good job Rob, you have single handily led to downfall of EMS.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 4, 2012)

And now for a lesson in complacency. Went to pick up a frequent flyer, routine dialysis transfer, and found an opiate overdose


----------



## exodus (Apr 4, 2012)

So we're thinking of moving to Holland possibly.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 4, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> And now for a lesson in complacency. Went to pick up a frequent flyer, routine dialysis transfer, and found an opiate overdose



Yup....takes you by surprise. I had that a couple weeks ago. But she was at a nursing home.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 4, 2012)

exodus said:


> So we're thinking of moving to Holland possibly.



Shoes suck but the windmills are nice.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Yup....takes you by surprise. I had that a couple weeks ago. But she was at a nursing home.



It was an odd presentation, too. I think the only reason we picked up on it is because we know the patient and see him very often. I'm glad I was working with another guy who's very on top of his game. 

Almost no respiratory depression, one eye is cataracted (I don't think that's a word, so if someone could educate me as to the right term that would be great) so there's really no way to see the pupil in that one, the other was very constricted, but not quite pinpoint. He's normally very out of it, but he seemed more lethargic today, and his systolic pressure was in the 70s, he had been given a script for vicodin after having a fistula placed a couple days ago. I suppose having next to no renal function increases the duration of action for most drugs? 

We ran him to the ED, they gave him 2mg of naloxone and he perked right back up to his usual combative, profanity throwing self and he was discharged 30 minutes later.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 4, 2012)

Got a 911 cal today for "unresponsive CPR in progress". Arrive on scene and there is no patient. The patient wondered off according to the lady doing CPR. So we go driving around the housing complex trying to find him. He returns back to our original location. 

Turns out his wife (the lady doing CPR) and himself (the patient) thought it would be a good idea to get wasted and do CPR on each other.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 4, 2012)

I had one of those the other day. Dispatch said, "four-year-old CPR instructions being given". Arrive to find a 50-year-old male, opiate overdose, with snoring respiration's… No CPR in progress. 

0.5 mg of Narcan up the snout, the guy was cussing and yelling… All was good.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 5, 2012)

n7lxi, if you're in my mom's house then you're in my house! *looks behind me* I still live with my mom. :[

Rid posted yesterday. 

I can't wait to work tonight!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 5, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> We ran him to the ED, they gave him 2mg of naloxone and he perked right back up to his usual combative, profanity throwing self and he was discharged 30 minutes later.



ahh well....so you fixed him then. Such a pleasant sounding guy can't imagine how he could have ended up over medicated


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 6, 2012)

My little sister got her wisdom teeth pulled today, she's all swollen and lethargic from vicoprofin. I feel bad for her, but it's still funny that she looks like a chipmunk


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 6, 2012)

I've got to put away all my medical books and journals for a few months  (well, they're basically being taken...). Stupid promotional test with boring material >=[ This is gonna suck


----------



## fast65 (Apr 6, 2012)

I've done three back to back out of town transfers today...I swear, I might go crazy if I have any more tonight.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 6, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I've done three back to back out of town transfers today...I swear, I might go crazy if I have any more tonight.



Welcome to my life on BLS :glare:

Normal for us is 3 out of town transfers roughly 2-3 hours one way.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 6, 2012)

Posting just to see the time stamp.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 6, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Posting just to see the time stamp.



Official time is five o'clock somewhere.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 6, 2012)

Aprz said:


> n7lxi, if you're in my mom's house then you're in my house! *looks behind me* I still live with my mom.




Yes, and you're out of milk.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 6, 2012)

Looking forward to my trip to Austin next week.  It'll be a short visit.  Anything I *need* to check out while I'm there?


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 6, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Looking forward to my trip to Austin next week.  It'll be a short visit.  Anything I *need* to check out while I'm there?



Just eat. Constantly. There is so much good food there! All mom and pop places  I'd grab a beer with you up there but I'm working like crazy the next two weeks


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 6, 2012)

In a town of 70,000 people this weekend we are expecting over 200,000 more people over a 3 day period 2 weekends in a row. Talk about a logistical nightmare. 

And of course the closest hospital to the event is also our smallest hospital. 

Rough estimates last year were about 800 medical aids in the course of just 3 days. 

Welcome druggies from all over the world with every drug you can think of from weed to acid.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 6, 2012)

firefite said:


> Rough estimates last year were about 800 medical aids in the course of just 3 days.



Psh, we do 370-400 a day


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 6, 2012)

Burning man?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 6, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Psh, we do 370-400 a day



That's just at the event itself. Then you add on our normal call volume on to of that which can be over 250 a day.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 6, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Looking forward to my trip to Austin next week.  It'll be a short visit.  Anything I *need* to check out while I'm there?



Skip the bats they've been lame lately. If you're staying downtown and like punk/metal rock check out red eye fly a bar with a good music scene. There's also a bar called "the dive" that's pretty cool. As poeticinjustice said plan on eating a lot, the food is good and for the most part cheap. If you like Indian food there's a place downtown called the clay pit that's good.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 6, 2012)

Aprz said:


> n7lxi, if you're in my mom's house then you're in my house! *looks behind me* I still live with my mom. :[





n7lxi said:


> Yes, and you're out of milk.



Yeah and he's out of Oreos too. Aprz you need to tell your mom to put better locks in, and while your at it can you ask her to pick up some more milk and cookies and ask her where she keeps the chips cuz n7Lxi and I found the dip in the fridge. Oh and a six pack of beer sounds good, but not that cheap stuff that was in the fridge tell her to get something decent.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 6, 2012)

Fit "Carl's Jr." "Strawberry shake" and "request denied" into a narrative today


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 6, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Fit "Carl's Jr." "Strawberry shake" and "request denied" into a narrative today



I love this! My partner and I often play "word of the day" where we have to squeeze a goofy word into the radio report on every call that we transport. 

"Bamboozle" and "discombobulated" were both pretty easy. 

"Cattywampus" was a bit more difficult.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 6, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I love this! My partner and I often play "word of the day" where we have to squeeze a goofy word into the radio report on every call that we transport.
> 
> "Bamboozle" and "discombobulated" were both pretty easy.
> 
> "Cattywampus" was a bit more difficult.



The meow game is child's play. This is how the pros do it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_the_Occult_Hand.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 6, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I love this! My partner and I often play "word of the day" where we have to squeeze a goofy word into the radio report on every call that we transport.
> 
> "Bamboozle" and "discombobulated" were both pretty easy.
> 
> "Cattywampus" was a bit more difficult.



I shouldn't have let my partner read this. The game is on, but we're doing word of the week, since we have so few ER transports.  h34r:

We're starting slow with "Shag"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 6, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> I shouldn't have let my partner read this. The game is on, but we're doing word of the week, since we have so few ER transports.  h34r:
> 
> We're starting slow with "Shag"



Awesome.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Apr 6, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I love this! My partner and I often play "word of the day" where we have to squeeze a goofy word into the radio report on every call that we transport.
> 
> "Bamboozle" and "discombobulated" were both pretty easy.
> 
> "Cattywampus" was a bit more difficult.



We should have a separate thread with a new word for each week. :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 7, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Burning man?



Coachella I think.

Burning Man is in September and we are the closest EMS agency. We used to do all the medical but a hospital based service from BFE Nevada does it now and we just provide HEMS and mutual aid for ground transports or intercepts.

Believe it or not we don't do a whole lot of transports for how big it is.


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 7, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Just eat. Constantly. There is so much good food there! All mom and pop places  I'd grab a beer with you up there but I'm working like crazy the next two weeks



Yep eat and enjoy the city..If we didnt have such a good house arrangement in San Antonio we'd move closer to Austin instead of me commuting up there. Though if the commute keeps up Im getting a play/work car--Honda S2000 sounds nice. I say "if it keeps up" cuz I might go back to working in SA sooner than I expected.

Lots of places to check out though. Billys on Burnet sticks out in my mind right now. Great burgers and lots of fresh, local beers on tap.

Ill be up there 3 or 4 days next week.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 7, 2012)

Cup of Joe said:


> We should have a separate thread with a new word for each week. :rofl:



Interesting concept.  A word is chosen, and then everyone has to work it into their reports for that week.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 7, 2012)

But how do we verify the word has been used


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Coachella I think.
> 
> Burning Man is in September and we are the closest EMS agency. We used to do all the medical but a hospital based service from BFE Nevada does it now and we just provide HEMS and mutual aid for ground transports or intercepts.
> 
> Believe it or not we don't do a whole lot of transports for how big it is.



Yeah Coachella Fest. We have ambulances staged ready to transport to the hospital, foot teams, bike teams, and medical carts. We also set up a medical tent with EMTs, Medics, RNs, and possibly a Doctor. 

We don't transport every patient as a lot of them are treat and release (hardly any paperwork if any at all for the simple stuff). But we get some extreme ODs, allergic reactions, full arrests, assaults, and seizures.


----------



## Fox800 (Apr 7, 2012)

Haven't been on here in a while. Waiting for medical school to start in July. h34r:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 7, 2012)

Fox800 said:


> Haven't been on here in a while. Waiting for medical school to start in July. h34r:



Welcome back.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 8, 2012)

A great Aidey is a twit who manage to use something she learned on EMTLife moment. 

Call for a diabetic, ALOC. Arrive on scene and find a sickly looking  male who is diaphoretic. His wife can not give a coherent story. She is  so frazzled that she can not say more than 1/2 a sentence on one topic  without switching to something totally different. I can only listen to  someone interrupt themselves and talk about a room key so many times. We  quickly establish that the guys CBG is not low, but I see orange juice  and crackers near by so I'm trying to find out if they checked his blood  sugar and it was low and now it is fixed and he just doesn't look great  yet. 

Me - Ma'am have you checked his blood sugar today?
Her - Yes, we checked it this morning...oh where did I put his insurance cards..
Me - Ok, what time this morning?
Her - Oh, sometime earlier (head buried in her purse, almost literally) 
Me - .....Do you know about what time?
Her - After we woke up...honey you need to give me the room key before I forget about it.
Me - ..................When you checked it what was it? 
Her - It was 10. 

At this point I'm a little irritated because this woman will not focus. 

Me - Hang on a second. It was TEN? When was it 10? What time exactly? (As I pull out our glucometer to check it a second time) 
Her - Yes it was 10, around 9am. 
Me - Ten? As in one zero. 
Her - Yes. It is supposed to be between 5 and 7. 
Me - ....*facepalm* You're Canadian aren't you? 
Her - Yes, how did you know? 

D'oh.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 8, 2012)

Aidey said:


> A great Aidey is a twit who manage to use something she learned on EMTLife moment.
> 
> Call for a diabetic, ALOC. Arrive on scene and find a sickly looking  male who is diaphoretic. His wife can not give a coherent story. She is  so frazzled that she can not say more than 1/2 a sentence on one topic  without switching to something totally different. I can only listen to  someone interrupt themselves and talk about a room key so many times. We  quickly establish that the guys CBG is not low, but I see orange juice  and crackers near by so I'm trying to find out if they checked his blood  sugar and it was low and now it is fixed and he just doesn't look great  yet.
> 
> ...



That's obnoxious. It's terrible but I don't know the conversion from mmol/L compared to mg/dL.

Good detective work, eh!


----------



## Fox800 (Apr 8, 2012)

I love changing out ambulances in the middle of the night. Our A/C stopped working in the back.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That's obnoxious. It's terrible but I don't know the conversion from mmol/L compared to mg/dL.
> 
> Good detective work, eh!




I have no idea either, I had to google it. 10 mmol/l is about 180mg/dl. Apparently to convert them you have to convert mg to g, and then multiply that by some obnoxiously long number to get moles, and then convert it to milimoles. The liter to deciliter is much easier.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 8, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I have no idea either, I had to google it. 10 mmol/l is about 180mg/dl. Apparently to convert them you have to convert mg to g, and then multiply that by some obnoxiously long number to get moles, and then convert it to milimoles. The liter to deciliter is much easier.



Sounds like grains. I think it's grains? For medications. 

I have no idea how it's measured and have no idea how I would convert it to mg or gm if I had to.


----------



## ATrain (Apr 8, 2012)

Awesome, huge argument with my girlfriend.  Seems this may be the big one.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 8, 2012)

Packing for a two month expedition of sorts to New Zealand's south island. Haven't lived out of a backpack for awhile, I can't wait. Backpacking, bungy jumping, glacier walking, and several days of sea kayaking...yup I'll be picking up as many shifts as I can come summer time.


----------



## Fox800 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Packing for a two month expedition of sorts to New Zealand's south island. Haven't lived out of a backpack for awhile, I can't wait. Backpacking, bungy jumping, glacier walking, and several days of sea kayaking...yup I'll be picking up as many shifts as I can come summer time.



I'm heading down there on the 28th of this month for 16 days. Both islands. I can't wait.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Sounds like grains. I think it's grains? For medications.
> 
> I have no idea how it's measured and have no idea how I would convert it to mg or gm if I had to.



Grains? Where did you come up with that? Lol. The obnoxioisly long number is the conversion factor for moles. It is 6 something something something times 10 to the 23rd.


----------



## Fox800 (Apr 8, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Grains? Where did you come up with that? Lol. The obnoxioisly long number is the conversion factor for moles. It is 6 something something something times 10 to the 23rd.



Avogadroooooooooo

6.023 x 10^23


----------



## Tigger (Apr 8, 2012)

Fox800 said:


> I'm heading down there on the 28th of this month for 16 days. Both islands. I can't wait.



I've been living here and going to school (nominally haha) for the last nine weeks and it's been some of the best times of my life. I'm sure you've got plenty of stuff planned, but if you need more shoot me a message.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 8, 2012)

"Dude, you never smile, you never look happy"
"Oh, that's just because I was born without emotions" 

Should I be more concerned that that reply just came naturally and completely deadpan, or that a friend actually told me I never look happy?


----------



## fast65 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well this Easter is starting off wonderfully...


----------



## CritterNurse (Apr 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That's obnoxious. It's terrible but I don't know the conversion from mmol/L compared to mg/dL.



That inspired me to do a little research. I found this site: http://diabetesupdate.blogspot.com/2006/11/converting-blood-sugar-measurements.html that said to convert from mmol/L to mg/dL, multiply by 18.05. To convert from mg/dL to mmol/L divide by 18.05.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 8, 2012)

Thats not bad at all


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 8, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Grains? Where did you come up with that? Lol. The obnoxioisly long number is the conversion factor for moles. It is 6 something something something times 10 to the 23rd.



I guess it's a janky old way to measure meds? I had a med math problem with grains as the unit on a test once and had absolutely no idea what to do with it.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I guess it's a janky old way to measure meds? I had a med math problem with grains as the unit on a test once and had absolutely no idea what to do with it.



Grains are a medical measurement and you should have been taught them.  Many older docs will prescribe so many grains of morphine and you better know how to convert.

http://www.tostepharmd.net/pharm/clinical/measurement.html


----------



## NYMedic828 (Apr 8, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Grains are a medical measurement and you should have been taught them.  Many older docs will prescribe so many grains of morphine and you better know how to convert.




I think one grain = 60mg.

1/150 grain nitro pill = 60/150 = 0.4mg standard dose.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I guess it's a janky old way to measure meds? I had a med math problem with grains as the unit on a test once and had absolutely no idea what to do with it.



No, I know what grains are. I just can't figure out why you brought them up.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 8, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> "Dude, you never smile, you never look happy"
> "Oh, that's just because I was born without emotions"
> 
> Should I be more concerned that that reply just came naturally and completely deadpan, or that a friend actually told me I never look happy?



Next time tell them "I would find your comment hurtful if I weren't so dead inside"


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 8, 2012)

Aidey said:


> No, I know what grains are. I just can't figure out why you brought them up.



We were talking about uncommon measurements! Now you're just making me feel like the oddball. 



medic417 said:


> Grains are a medical measurement and you should have been taught them.  Many older docs will prescribe so many grains of morphine and you better know how to convert.
> 
> http://www.tostepharmd.net/pharm/clinical/measurement.html


I know what grains are and in a pinch it's pretty easy too find the conversion for it. 

With that said I have yet to ever hear any orders in grains and we have plenty of older physicians in our area.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 8, 2012)

"hey bob how many cubits of gauze is on this roll"?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> "hey bob how many cubits of gauze is on this roll"?



"dunno about cubits, but I'm pretty sure it's at least an acre-breadth."


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> We were talking about uncommon measurements! Now you're just making me feel like the oddball.
> 
> 
> I know what grains are and in a pinch it's pretty easy too find the conversion for it.
> ...



If a doc orders 24 grains of X, would it be okay for me to confirm the order as a pennyweight of X?


----------



## Aidey (Apr 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> We were talking about uncommon measurements! Now you're just making me feel like the oddball.



mmol/l isn't that uncommon, which is why I think I was confused.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 8, 2012)

mmol and moles aren't uncommon.  But I hate them.  Stoichiometry is my arch enemy.

Did senior level chemistry my sophomore year of high school, and while I did great in the class, I HATED stoich.  Hated.  Like, you would not believe.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 8, 2012)

Who just did their first conscious sedation in the field? This guy!

Grandma fell hiding Easter eggs and fractured her femur and pelvis 

But hey in the ER she told the ERP that she didn't remember us splinting or moving her. That was way cool to hear.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 8, 2012)

I love mixing Fentanyl and Versed, if not for the patients pain relief, then the look on the RNs face when she realizes what I did on arrival :rofl:


----------



## Fox800 (Apr 8, 2012)

My paramedic intern has his last shift tonight. Hallelujah!


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't know why, but this is just too damn funny..


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 8, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I love mixing Fentanyl and Versed, if not for the patients pain relief, then the look on the RNs face when she realizes what I did on arrival :rofl:



I've never seen it done in the field before, to the extent we did today at least. Started at a Bloomsbury of 3 dropped her to a -2 with 100 mcg of fentanyl and 1 mg of versed then she came back up to a 1 in the box during transport. Stayed at 99% on 2 lpm, didn't even touch her respiratory drive. Talk about the stars aligning!

I'm going to need to do that a few more times before I feel comfortable with it though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 8, 2012)

I used to do the same with phenergan and morphine. It was the perfect cocktail to move a Nana with a hip or pelvic fracture.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Who just did their first conscious sedation in the field? This guy!
> 
> Grandma fell hiding Easter eggs and fractured her femur and pelvis
> 
> But hey in the ER she told the ERP that she didn't remember us splinting or moving her. That was way cool to hear.



Nice. Well done, but does she remember where she hid the eggs?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> I don't know why, but this is just too damn funny..



I know why, cuz it's hilarious.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 8, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I used to do the same with phenergan and morphine. It was the perfect cocktail to move a Nana with a hip or pelvic fracture.



That'd be a good one too. They use it in the ER sometimes still and we carry phenergan but the only time we can use it is if the patient is allergic to zofran. 


Last call of the day definitely got me going pretty good. Acute fulminant pulmonary edema. 58% on room air. Hands down the fastest I have ever moved on scene and easily the biggest chunk I've taken out of the seat when i puckered. 

So far we've had a legit code 3 return every single day of my internship. I've returned code 2 times in the 6 months I've worked as an I and we've done it once 5 out of 5 days of my internship. Bad omen much? And I graduate on a Friday the 13th...


----------



## exodus (Apr 8, 2012)

It took us 55 minutes to get checked in at Delta today at LAX because the Kiosk wanted us to see the rep at the counter for some reason. It took us a matter of 2 or 3 minutes once we got up there. But it took everyone else about 15-20 minutes to get checked in... They had one rep in the "normal" check in area, but 4 or 5 in the premier or whatever check in.

Wtf takes so long!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 8, 2012)

exodus said:


> It took us 55 minutes to get checked in at Delta today at LAX because the Kiosk wanted us to see the rep at the counter for some reason. It took us a matter of 2 or 3 minutes once we got up there. But it took everyone else about 15-20 minutes to get checked in... They had one rep in the "normal" check in area, but 4 or 5 in the premier or whatever check in.
> 
> Wtf takes so long!



If they don't make flying coach miserable nobody would pay for the upgrades.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That'd be a good one too. They use it in the ER sometimes still and we carry phenergan but the only time we can use it is if the patient is allergic to zofran.
> 
> 
> Last call of the day definitely got me going pretty good. Acute fulminant pulmonary edema. 58% on room air. Hands down the fastest I have ever moved on scene and easily the biggest chunk I've taken out of the seat when i puckered.
> ...



And you know as soon as you become a medic it'll all dry up. You won't be able to catch a serious call to save your life.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 9, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> And you know as soon as you become a medic it'll all dry up. You won't be able to catch a serious call to save your life.



During my FTO/DTO process at my new employer, I went 2 months without a single legit call.  My first 2ish weeks with my partner, we had 5 arrests, an RSI and a homicide.  I now average an arrest a week.   Though once I get my own truck again, you know it will be dry...



My agency is taking part in a new ROC study about permissive hypotension.  I've YET to have a major trauma.  There are a couple of medics who have already enrolled 3+ patients.  ?!?!?!?!


----------



## Sasha (Apr 9, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> If they don't make flying coach miserable nobody would pay for the upgrades.



Does southwest really not fly to Miami?


----------



## fast65 (Apr 9, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> And you know as soon as you become a medic it'll all dry up. You won't be able to catch a serious call to save your life.



So very true, during the last two weeks of my internship I RSI'd two people, ran two codes, and had around 6 legit code 3 returns...now, nothing.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 9, 2012)

Really dispatch? We have to transport a guy 2 hours and 30 mins away just so he can get 6 stitches removed?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 9, 2012)

firefite said:


> Really dispatch? We have to transport a guy 2 hours and 30 mins away just so he can get 6 stitches removed?



Please tell me your not serious!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 9, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Does southwest really not fly to Miami?



Nope. Not yet.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm getting excited. Something new is coming to EMTLIFE.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 9, 2012)

Ohhh I love surprises!   Come on come tell us tell us! Is it a pony?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 9, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Nope. Not yet.



Mother effer. I need a flight from Orlando to Miami. I don't want to drive it


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 9, 2012)

Corky said:


> Please tell me your not serious!



I wish I wasn't serious. After a 45 minute wait for the doctor he comes in cuts the stitches off and says "all done".


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 9, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm getting excited. Something new is coming to EMTLIFE.



Well go on! Spill!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 9, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Well go on! Spill!



When it's time, we will.

Until then, we won't.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> When it's time, we will.
> 
> Until then, we won't.



Tease...


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 9, 2012)

Arggg this is so painful!!!!    You think AHA classes are bad?  This NRP course is killing me.  The video they are showing in class sucks arse.  I was seriously hoping for some challenging learning..........    I wish I would have taken it before it changed to online didactic / in person skills...................


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> When it's time, we will.
> 
> Until then, we won't.



This is what I tell my people when they ask what's for dinner.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 9, 2012)

Here's a hint. Bigbaldguy's been traveling ..........even more than usual I mean


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 9, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Here's a hint. Bigbaldguy's been traveling ..........even more than usual I mean



This just in...we have photographic proof of BBG running from the law.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> This just in...we have photographic proof of BBG running from the law.



HA! I just lost 42 pounds and I could still eat that guy with room left over for pie. Oh and he has wayyyy too much hair.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 9, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Here's a hint. Bigbaldguy's been traveling ..........even more than usual I mean



Dream Exchange Program con Senor el Calvo Grande?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry it's not a pony but I'll put it on the list for future ideas


----------



## Sasha (Apr 9, 2012)

This better be awesome. Not like the surprises you get from family where you have to pretend to like it even though it sucks. "oh.... How nice... Thank you."


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 9, 2012)

Totally called it


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 9, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Totally called it



Did not!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 9, 2012)

Sasha said:


> This better be awesome. Not like the surprises you get from family where you have to pretend to like it even though it sucks. "oh.... How nice... Thank you."



If you don't like this one stay tuned for more newness. There may even be swag involved


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have worked about 150 hours in the last two weeks, not a single day off. Havent had a two week pay period with less than 130 hours in about 4 months. And there is no relief in sight.... Ugh... <_<


----------



## Sasha (Apr 9, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> If you don't like this one stay tuned for more newness. There may even be swag involved



Did I miss the announcement?


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 9, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Did not!



Did so! 

You are Senor el Calvo Grande, you really sounded like you wanted to work at station 19, so in my mind it fits the parameters of the exchange program. 

Bam.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 10, 2012)

EMSDude54343 said:


> I have worked about 150 hours in the last two weeks, not a single day off. Havent had a two week pay period with less than 130 hours in about 4 months. And there is no relief in sight.... Ugh... <_<



I feel your pain. I was pulling 84 hr work weeks between school and work and that's time at the hospital or in the box, didn't include commuting, being held over or studying at home.

I've toned it down now to 72 hours per week all ambulance time though between internship 4 days and work 2 days a week.


----------



## Fox800 (Apr 10, 2012)

Staying up late to read the NRP textbook. Figured I'd improve on my weak points (babies).


----------



## cynikalkat (Apr 10, 2012)

*'12 sucks*

Ok, this year has sucked. My mom passed away march 20 and now my boyfriend of 3 years & I just broke up then...wait for it...i got called in tonight (this morning?) @ 230 for a psych transport to Brockton. Granted i worked 3-11 today (yesterday) and i actually left on time, but what sucks is i had spent 2 hours fighting w now ex-bf, went to bed @215 and got paged @ 220. sleep? Nope. And, to top it off I'm gonna have to TRY to get a car now...
Ok im done now


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh how I love being right


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got my PCRs audited and I got a 100%. I was also told that I don't have to change anything at all with how I do my PCRs. 

On top of that my name goes to our boss which means more then likely I'll be getting some kind of reward lol. 

0 write ups, 0 verbal warnings, 1 formal letter from a Fire Chief on a call not in our response area, and 1 patient letter of "excellent care and compassion". My first yearly review is going to look great haha.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe they'll reward you with some brand new knee pads!  :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Maybe they'll reward you with some brand new knee pads!  :rofl:



Lmao. I see what you did there :rofl:

And hey you gotta do what you gotta do to get where you want to be haha


----------



## fast65 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have officially run out of things to do, I'm bored.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 10, 2012)

I love my day off.

I don't love the fact that I have no motivation whatsoever and feel like I get nothing done other than laundry and studying on said day off.

I need to get off my *** and get back to being the active person I was before medic school.

Hopefully I'll be getting my summer job back as a PRN beach guard so I'll be on the beach a decent amount along with being finished with school...for now.


----------



## Epi-do (Apr 10, 2012)

2 observations from my most recent shift (even though I already knew both of them):

1.  When your patient asks, "Is this ambulance ALS or BLS?" and knows what it means, they have spent way to much time in the back of one.

2.  The only patients that are naked when you show up at the house are the ones you never wanted to see that way.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Apr 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I feel your pain. I was pulling 84 hr work weeks between school and work and that's time at the hospital or in the box, didn't include commuting, being held over or studying at home.
> 
> I've toned it down now to 72 hours per week all ambulance time though between internship 4 days and work 2 days a week.



At least your going to school as part of those hours, mine is straight work. I've been trying to back to school, but it is impossible in the black hole I work in. :wacko:  <--- this is how I feel .... :angry:

Thanks for the sympathy though. Our management keeps telling us it will get better, we will work less hours... Ive been hearing that for five years now....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2012)

You know that you have a frequent flyer in your response area when the Fire Department buys the guy a bicycle helmet due to him having so many seizures and hitting his head. He never leaves home with out it. 

He cracked his old helmet in half so the fire department got him a new helmet today haha


----------



## Sasha (Apr 11, 2012)

cynikalkat said:


> Ok, this year has sucked. My mom passed away march 20 and now my boyfriend of 3 years & I just broke up then...wait for it...i got called in tonight (this morning?) @ 230 for a psych transport to Brockton. Granted i worked 3-11 today (yesterday) and i actually left on time, but what sucks is i had spent 2 hours fighting w now ex-bf, went to bed @215 and got paged @ 220. sleep? Nope. And, to top it off I'm gonna have to TRY to get a car now...
> Ok im done now



Why did you go in? I would have silenced my phone and rolled over. 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## cynikalkat (Apr 11, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Why did you go in? I would have silenced my phone and rolled over.
> 
> Sorry for your loss.



I was on call...
thank you.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 11, 2012)

Do all drips work with the clock method?


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 11, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Do all drips work with the clock method?



I don't see why not. I've used it for lido, dopamine, and amiodarone


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 11, 2012)

A few months ago, I got a letter from the IRS stating that I owed them $1,000 due to them not being able to verify my educational deductions from 2009.  After speaking with them, they said if I could get a receipt from my school, that would suffice.


Funny thing?  Yes, my taxes were wrong, but in THEIR favor.  The educational expenses were about 3x the amount that I originally put on the tax form.  Which means, they should owe me MORE money.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 11, 2012)

I keep hoping for an RSI or maybe a good trauma. But then I get another crashing patient and I fail them, when will I realize that wishing for bad things to happen is not who I should be. I need a vacation.


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 11, 2012)

First ambulance shift down here in months and I get a facility complaint for not stopping at admissions. 

Whatever. Hadn't even cleared before they called it in.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 11, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> First ambulance shift down here in months and I get a facility complaint for not stopping at admissions.
> 
> Whatever. Hadn't even cleared before they called it in.



Were you picking up or dropping off?


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 11, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Were you picking up or dropping off?



Dropping off. When I was last here that facility didn't care if we stopped. Now it's the end of the world if we don't. Oh well.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 11, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Do all drips work with the clock method?



Only if the concentrations are the same if I'm not mistaken. 

Amio you shouldn't need it. It's either 100, 150 or 600 gtts depending on your drip set, and at that you shouldn't be using a 60 gtt set for amio unless you can accurately count 10 drops per second 

Dopamine I've never heard of a clock but there is a shortcut to get to 5 mcg/kg/min but it's better that you learn the math and get good at the math before you start using cheater ways. 

Isn't medication math fun!


----------



## Anjel (Apr 11, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Only if the concentrations are the same if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Amio you shouldn't need it. It's either 100, 150 or 600 gtts depending on your drip set, and at that you shouldn't be using a 60 gtt set for amio unless you can accurately count 10 drops per second
> 
> ...



I used it for Lidocaine.

I know a short cut for dopamine, but poetic said it was too difficult lol 

You take the persons weight in kilograms. So say 60kg. Drop the 0. and minus 2 from the 6. You would give 4gtts a minute of dopamine to give 5mcg/kg/min or something like that lol 

So I was just wondering what else. My teacher said you have to use a 60gtt set for every med?


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Apr 11, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I keep hoping for an RSI or maybe a good trauma. But then I get another crashing patient and I fail them, when will I realize that wishing for bad things to happen is not who I should be. I need a vacation.



The way I look at it, your not wishing for bad things to happen, just that when they do happen, that you are the one to be there to help them and to further your experience.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 11, 2012)

*******Spoiler alert******
Do not look if you cant do real dopamine math yet!!























Pt wt in #, drop last digit, -1 = 5mcg/kg/min
#150 , 15, 14 gtts

Double results for 10mcg/kg/min. Dop math in your head in 1 second


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 11, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> first ambulance shift down here in months and i get a facility complaint for not stopping at admissions.
> 
> Whatever. Hadn't even cleared before they called it in.



mst?


----------



## Cup of Joe (Apr 11, 2012)

Corky said:


> Dop math in your head in 1 second



Dop math even for dopes.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 11, 2012)

Cup of Joe said:


> Dop math even for dopes.



Lol I am so jacking that phrase!


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 12, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> mst?



Nah. NEB. I don't dare walk past mst's admit folks.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 12, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Nah. NEB. I don't dare walk past mst's admit folks.



Ah. They can suck it. Yeah, MST would be chasing you down the hallway with a club


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 12, 2012)

Nothing better than having people you have lost all respect for on their knees, begging you for help because they finally realize that they were idiots for failing to realize how much they were benefiting from your skills...

SUCKS TO BE YA... BIOTCHS!!!  :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 12, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Nothing better than having people you have lost all respect for on their knees, begging you for help because they finally realize that they were idiots for failing to realize how much they were benefiting from your skills...
> 
> SUCKS TO BE YA... BIOTCHS!!!  :rofl:



Did you really have to put the spot light on me like that?

Not cool man.... Not cool


----------



## Aprz (Apr 12, 2012)

Went CODE 3 (red lights and sirens) for my first time ever today... twice.  It's been about 8-9 months since I started, and it finally happened. Wooh!


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Apr 12, 2012)

LOL, first time code 3 driving.  Didn't kill anyone or leave your partner with gray hair, right?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 12, 2012)

TheLocalMedic said:


> LOL, first time code 3 driving.  Didn't kill anyone or leave your partner with gray hair, right?



I leave my partner with grey hair driving to our posting area


----------



## Anjel (Apr 12, 2012)

Going to the Tigers vs the.Rays game. 

Sorry Chimpie.

But LETS GO TIGERS!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 12, 2012)

Just posted some IFT truck pics in the Post Crawl thread. If you work for an IFT in Houston Texas go see if I took a picture of you taking a nap in a parking lot. There may even be a pretty girl in some of the photos


----------



## fast65 (Apr 12, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just posted some IFT truck pics in the Post Crawl thread. If you work for an IFT in Houston Texas go see if I took a picture of you taking a nap in a parking lot. There may even be a pretty girl in some of the photos



I read that as "pub crawl"  and was super excited...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 12, 2012)

Currently in progress.  One officer and one civilian dead.  Barricaded suspect.  

Deputy Robert Paris.  End of Watch: April 12, 2012.  RIP, sir!

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/modestobee/obituary.aspx?n=robert-paris&pid=156959015


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 12, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I read that as "pub crawl"  and was super excited...



Maybe when your old enough to drink.

I was going to introduce you to Amanda our new EMTLIFE sticker hander outer but then I realized she was too old for you. She just turned 21 ;P


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 13, 2012)

Can I meet Amanda? I'm 22


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Can I meet Amanda? I'm 22



Nope. You're too old


----------



## exodus (Apr 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Nope. You're too old



Well I'm 21! I'm engaged though.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Apr 13, 2012)

Maybe I'm just superstitious, but does anyone else out there seem to get a call every time you eat or shower?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Can I meet Amanda? I'm 22



lol I'll pass along your info


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 13, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Going to the Tigers vs the.Rays game.
> 
> Sorry Chimpie.
> 
> But LETS GO TIGERS!



Who won?


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 13, 2012)

Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## Anjel (Apr 13, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Who won?



Tigers 7 to 2. Rays won the game before yesterday.

Very good game.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 13, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Happy Friday the 13th!



Ugh thanks for reminding me. Im off to work till 2100


----------



## MassEMT-B (Apr 13, 2012)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Maybe I'm just superstitious, but does anyone else out there seem to get a call every time you eat or shower?



Yea, and when I go to the bathroom...


----------



## fast65 (Apr 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Maybe when your old enough to drink.
> 
> I was going to introduce you to Amanda our new EMTLIFE sticker hander outer but then I realized she was too old for you. She just turned 21 ;P



Touche sir.

The sad part is that one of my coworkers posted a picture on Facebook of her 2 year old son in a tie...and he looked older than me.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 13, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Happy Friday the 13th!



Thanks...I start a 36 tonight, perhaps I'll get lucky and actually get some sleep for once? h34r:


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 13, 2012)

Got called to a dentist office yesterday.  As we walked in, the dentist said they put an EKG on the patient and "It looks like Vtach".  Had the upper limb leads on the shoulders, and lower limb leads on the wrists...



Put on our EKG, afib with RVR at a rate of 220+.  Gave some Cardizem and it lowered to 120s.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sitting in the occupational health exam room waiting four my physical for my DL-51. Guy comes in via POV in his boss's truck, said he crawled under a trailer that was on blocks and it fell on him, dude was super pale, abdomen was purple in the lower quadrants, pretty sure he had a pelvic or hip fracture, too. All of the staff absolutely panicked. Gave him 3Mg of toradol and called 911.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 13, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Sitting in the occupational health exam room waiting four my physical for my DL-51. Guy comes in via POV in his boss's truck, said he crawled under a trailer that was on blocks and it fell on him, dude was super pale, abdomen was purple in the lower quadrants, pretty sure he had a pelvic or hip fracture, too. All of the staff absolutely panicked. Gave him 3Mg of toradol and called 911.



It always amazes me that the people who need 911 don't call, and the people who don't need it, call non-stop.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 13, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Sitting in the occupational health exam room waiting four my physical for my DL-51. Guy comes in via POV in his boss's truck, said he crawled under a trailer that was on blocks and it fell on him, dude was super pale, abdomen was purple in the lower quadrants, pretty sure he had a pelvic or hip fracture, too. All of the staff absolutely panicked. Gave him 3Mg of toradol and called 911.



Toradol was a singularly poor choice by the clinic in this case as well...


----------



## Anjel (Apr 13, 2012)

Just found out I was exposed to TB. Awesome.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Just found out I was exposed to TB. Awesome.



Don't worry, wont be the last time.  I used to get exposed so often it took years for me to actually have a follow up test as I kept having to get exposure tests done so frequently.  Actually is much tougher to catch than the media makes it out to be.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 13, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Just found out I was exposed to TB. Awesome.



Eh? Who hasn't been


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 13, 2012)

New contest coming soon.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Apr 13, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Just found out I was exposed to TB. Awesome.



Oy, been there.  Had a positive skin test and now I need a chest x-ray every year or if I get a cough...


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Apr 13, 2012)

Holy weather, Batman!  Heavy 2 minute hailstorm out of nowhere!  Then it stops like turning off a faucet.  Spring weather, I am very disappoint.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Linuss said:


> It always amazes me that the people who need 911 don't call, and the people who don't need it, call non-stop.



Right? 



usalsfyre said:


> Toradol was a singularly poor choice by the clinic in this case as well...



I thought that as well, but I didn't say anything because I wasn't 100% sure and I figured a doctor should know a little bit about the meds he's giving. I get home and look it up, sure enough, it inhibits platelet function. 

This patient would also be at risk for acute renal failure due to either trauma directly to the liver/kidneys or due to volume depletion, yes? So aren't all NSAIDs relatively contraindicated due to them being able to reach a toxic blood level with a normal dose?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 13, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it was all they had? Not sure what kind of doctors office you were at but maybe they don't keep inject-able narcs on hand? I'm assuming he was in a lot of pain?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 13, 2012)

Had a 73 year old guy fall 30 feet out of a tree today. He had a subluxation of C4/C5 and several compression fx of lumbar vertebrae. No neuro deficit. Lucky bastid. He was excited because he had never been in a helicopter before.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone got any suggestions for station visits in Irvine California? How about places where IFT's post?


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Maybe it was all they had? Not sure what kind of doctors office you were at but maybe they don't keep inject-able narcs on hand? I'm assuming he was in a lot of pain?



Yeah, it's just a little occupational health clinic and that was indeed all they had. 

But 3Mg of toradol won't touch pain that severe, to my understanding. They might have been better off giving him nothing and just keeping him still and warm until medics got there with narcs. But even then, narcs are contraindicated for multi traumas in our protocols here.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 13, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Yeah, it's just a little occupational health clinic and that was indeed all they had.
> 
> But 3Mg of toradol won't touch pain that severe, to my understanding. They might have been better off giving him nothing and just keeping him still and warm until medics got there with narcs. But even then, narcs are contraindicated for multi traumas in our protocols here.



Rock and a hard place literally.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 14, 2012)

I've never worked such an auspicious date in EMS (i.e. Friday the 13th), and boy was it an awesome day! I had some enjoyable calls (and one not so fun).


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 14, 2012)

Anybody get any coeds with machete wounds today?


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 14, 2012)

Dude. No way. That sounds like one heck of a call. Heard a really bad pediatric trauma incident over the radio, and I was half about to tear up...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 14, 2012)

Got my first arrest and first "field save" as a medic intern today. Kinda bitter sweet. Cool knowing that we were able to successfully resuscitate her and that I lead the team that did it but sad to realize that she will probably never make it out of the ICU or even ever talk again. 

Worst part is the husband stated she wasn't a DNR and that he wanted us to do everything we could then we get to the hospital and find out she had signed a DNR and we were never made aware of it even after directly asking if she had one. :-/

Then had a massive hemorrhagic stroke. Decerebrate posturing by the time we got to the ER. 

4 calls, 2 code 3 returns to the hospital, a very torn Rob. It finally hit me that I will be around to see the worst days in hundreds of thousands of people's lives...It really stopped and made me think. Maybe it's just being tired and mentally fatigued but I can't lie, I was pretty torn up after the stroke call. 2 bad calls back to back and 2 families losing a loved one, they are both alive but will probably never be the same again.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 14, 2012)

I always find it flattering when one of my older patients asks if I'm married...because at least there's one person that believes someone would actually marry me.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 14, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I always find it flattering when one of my older patients asks if I'm married...because at least there's one person that believes someone would actually marry me.



It's overrated


----------



## Sasha (Apr 14, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> I've never worked such an auspicious date in EMS (i.e. Friday the 13th), and boy was it an awesome day! I had some enjoyable calls (and one not so fun).



We did two separate 100 mile transports yesterday. 

One with a guy who extubated himself the day before, supposed to be on a venti but rips it off, so was on a high flow cannula at 10lpm, mouth breathing and would take that down and drop down to the mid 80s. He was confused, grabby and couldn't be sedated because he "doesn't do well on ativan"

He had: triple lumen picc and another regular iv. He was receiving tpn and lipids. We could not take their pump because it was 100 miles out of our area. Was going to put him on a dial a flow but figured the filter in the line of the tpn was probably important and prevented the dial a flow hook up. 

He had two jp drains

A peg draining into a foley bag 

A urostomy

A colostomy

And a strong urge to pull at all of them.

 He would get really anxious and start freaking out and his sats would drop. Didn't even try to restrain his hands because we figured he would get agitated.

He was a wiggle worm and wiggled his way out of the foot belt. 

And he would throw enough pvcs an hour to make me go 

Did I mention we were transporting him 100 miles!?! 

Hate Friday the 13th.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh. And mid transport our main just decided to stop working so we had to keep him on portables. 

THAT was fun.

1000 in the main and it just wouldn't flow.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 14, 2012)

This garage behind my house where a volly FF lives, exploded. Burnt up a classic car. Sad. 






This garage accross the lane and behind the FD, fell down too.

Because the FD backed into it.

Fail.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 14, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> It's overrated



That's what I hear...then again, if I say that, people get all angry at me


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 14, 2012)

Sasha said:


> We did two separate 100 mile transports yesterday.
> 
> One with a guy who extubated himself the day before, supposed to be on a venti but rips it off, so was on a high flow cannula at 10lpm, mouth breathing and would take that down and drop down to the mid 80s. He was confused, grabby and couldn't be sedated because he "doesn't do well on ativan"
> 
> Hate Friday the 13th.



Oy vey, that does not sound fun.

Are there any other drugs you could use to calm him down in the prehospital setting?


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm 18, can't afford to move out of my mom's house, and have a daughter to take care of. I know what I'll do, I'll buy a mustang. With a V8. And then spend money on a tattoo of my daughter's face on my arm. That will help my situation. 

Seems like sound logic, no? 

My extended family disgusts me.


Side note, just took my little sister to see the Hunger Games. Interesting movie. Savage concept, but interesting.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 14, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm 18, can't afford to move out of my mom's house, and have a daughter to take care of. I know what I'll do, I'll buy a mustang. With a V8. And then spend money on a tattoo of my daughter's face on my arm. That will help my situation.
> 
> Seems like sound logic, no?
> 
> ...



That's what family is for.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 14, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm 18, can't afford to move out of my mom's house, and have a daughter to take care of. I know what I'll do, I'll buy a mustang. With a V8. And then spend money on a tattoo of my daughter's face on my arm. That will help my situation.
> 
> Seems like sound logic, no?
> 
> ...



If it's the new 5.0, then that plan is totally logical. If it's the old 4.6, I would probably rethink it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 14, 2012)

fast65 said:


> If it's the new 5.0, then that plan is totally logical. If it's the old 4.6, I would probably rethink it.



It's a ford. If you buy a ford you need to rethink your logic haha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 14, 2012)

firefite said:


> It's a ford. If you buy a ford you need to rethink your logic haha



Shoulda bought a Jeep!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 14, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Shoulda bought a Jeep!



Why would anyone buy a Heep I mean Jeep? Haha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 14, 2012)

firefite said:


> Why would anyone buy a Heep I mean Jeep? Haha



I'll have you know my Heep will crawl right over that pile you call a truck 

I kid I kid!


----------



## Sasha (Apr 14, 2012)

I want a beetle.

Not the new new ones but the old new ones. 

Bright green, with a convertible top.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 15, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I want a beetle.
> 
> Not the new new ones but the old new ones.
> 
> Bright green, with a convertible top.



Gonna name it "Pablo"?

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 15, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'll have you know my Heep will crawl right over that pile you call a truck
> 
> I kid I kid!



My truck is pretty tall... Now pull me out when I get stuck is more like it


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> My truck is pretty tall... Now pull me out when I get stuck is more like it



Fair enough. 

I've been fighting the temptation to put a 4.5 inch long travel kit on the Heep for the last year or so. It's either lift the Heep or continue saving and buy myself a graduation present in the flavor of a gsxr 600 or 750, haven't decided which yet but I'm pretty set on the Suzuki, it's the most comfortable seating position for me.

Another thought, EMTLife wheeling trip? I need to cut my fenders first though so they don't get rubbed to death.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> It's a ford. If you buy a ford you need to rethink your logic haha



Well now my feelings are hurt  then again, I did switch from one of my Ford's over to a Subaru, so eh


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 15, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I've been fighting the temptation to put a 4.5 inch long travel kit on the Heep for the last year or so. It's either lift the Heep or continue saving and buy myself a graduation present in the flavor of a gsxr 600 or 750, haven't decided which yet but I'm pretty set on the Suzuki, it's the most comfortable seating position for me.
> 
> Another thought, EMTLife wheeling trip? I need to cut my fenders first though so they don't get rubbed to death.



I just wish my truck was 4x4 :glare:

I've been drooling over a long travel kit that would give my truck 14-18 inches of suspension travel :wub:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> I just wish my truck was 4x4 :glare:
> 
> I've been drooling over a long travel kit that would give my truck 14-18 inches of suspension travel :wub:



If I help build it can I come ride along for a mob session through the desert? 

Which kit have you been looking at? Also if you are gonna do it you gotta weld up a bed cage and do the rear end too! Can't get wild if you can't put the power to the ground.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 15, 2012)

Female EMTLIFE members there is a poll up specifically for your input. Please check it out when you get a chance


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 15, 2012)

NVRob said:


> If I help build it can I come ride along for a mob session through the desert?
> 
> Which kit have you been looking at? Also if you are gonna do it you gotta weld up a bed cage and do the rear end too! Can't get wild if you can't put the power to the ground.



It's a kit from Mazzulla offroad. I've heard alot of really good things about it. Mix the kit with some Fox shocks front and rear and Deaver rear springs. 

If I ever do get the kit you are more then welcome to come down haha


----------



## Anjel (Apr 15, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Female EMTLIFE members there is a poll up specifically for your input. Please check it out when you get a chance



responded


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> It's a kit from Mazzulla offroad. I've heard alot of really good things about it. Mix the kit with some Fox shocks front and rear and Deaver rear springs.
> 
> If I ever do get the kit you are more then welcome to come down haha



Mazzula makes great stuff. Seen a few kits never gotten to ride in a truck with one though. They seem rock solid. Can't go wrong with Fox, Kings are awesome too. Deavers, only the best!

That'd be cool, or you could bring it up here, toss a flag on it and we could play at Sand Mountain. Although the last person that was at Sand Mountain that I met had bilateral femur fractures along with a laundry list of other injuries from a quad accident gone way bad h34r:


----------



## exodus (Apr 15, 2012)

Someone really needs to learn to eat with their mouth shut. God it's gross hearing this.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 15, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I've been fighting the temptation to put a 4.5 inch long travel kit on the Heep for the last year or so. It's either lift the Heep or continue saving and buy myself a graduation present in the flavor of a gsxr 600 or 750, haven't decided which yet but I'm pretty set on the Suzuki, it's the most comfortable seating position for me.



GSXRs are by far the most comfortable supersports... however I would not recommend an SS as your first bike.



I'm debating getting a GSXR as my next.  The 08+ are so sexy, comfortable (as far as SS go), and easy to ride.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 15, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Mazzula makes great stuff. Seen a few kits never gotten to ride in a truck with one though. They seem rock solid. Can't go wrong with Fox, Kings are awesome too. Deavers, only the best!
> 
> That'd be cool, or you could bring it up here, toss a flag on it and we could play at Sand Mountain. Although the last person that was at Sand Mountain that I met had bilateral femur fractures along with a laundry list of other injuries from a quad accident gone way bad h34r:



I like my femurs the way they are haha


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 15, 2012)

*Houstgn IFT crew responds to man down, photos soon*

Houston IFT crew responds to man down. Bigbaldguy was on scene and ZAPed a photo or two. Check back soon for pics of this great crew who stayed on scene with patient. Oh and nice assist by HFD EMS


----------



## exodus (Apr 15, 2012)

Dang, that was fast. I got my stickers yesterday!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 15, 2012)

exodus said:


> Dang, that was fast.



I get that said to me alot :sad: haha


----------



## fast65 (Apr 15, 2012)

exodus said:


> Dang, that was fast. I got my stickers yesterday!



Me too!


----------



## Anjel (Apr 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> I get that said to me alot :sad: haha











fast65 said:


> Me too!



That's unfortunate


----------



## fast65 (Apr 15, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> That's unfortunate




Not really, it saves me time, thereby freeing up more of my day.


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 15, 2012)

After a nice short 6 hour drive I am in Boston. Would have made it in 5.5 if the statie hadn't got me for speeding. Luckly I only got a warning.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 15, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Not really, it saves me time, thereby freeing up more of my day.



Only if you want to be a one and done guy.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 15, 2012)

First EZIO on a live patient. Had to be a diabetic, right?  An hour out from the hospital, cold and clammy with a 3 hour down time. 

Poor dear cried about her leg the whole way in.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 15, 2012)

No lido jelly?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 15, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> First EZIO on a live patient. Had to be a diabetic, right?  An hour out from the hospital, cold and clammy with a 3 hour down time.
> 
> Poor dear cried about her leg the whole way in.



Owie. 

"Hey sorry about that, I'm awake now though I've done this before so you all can leave now, thank you!"

"Umm actually ma'am you have to go with us, see we drilled a needle into your bone, similar to a drill and a drywall screw...sorry about that, you have crap for veins  "

I do have to ask though, no glucagon? Or was it that obvious that it wasn't going to work?


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 15, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> No lido jelly?



Or  infusion?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 15, 2012)

Ouch seriously, Lidocaine is in every protocol ive read when using an IO


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 15, 2012)

Corky said:


> Ouch seriously, Lidocaine is in every protocol ive read when using an IO



It's pretty much the only reason we carry it anymore. Oh and R-on-T PVCs. Never actually seen lido used as an antiarrhythmic, only for numbing purposes.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 15, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Owie.
> 
> "Hey sorry about that, I'm awake now though I've done this before so you all can leave now, thank you!"
> 
> ...



I gave the glucagon 10 minutes.  Her cbg went from 28 to LO. 

And she was stopping with the breathing, throwing all kinds of PVCs and FLBs, just generally looking like we were gonna start CPR in a few minutes, so I pulled the trigger.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 15, 2012)

Corky said:


> Ouch seriously, Lidocaine is in every protocol ive read when using an IO



We don't even carry it any more. It sucked.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 15, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I gave the glucagon 10 minutes.  Her cbg went from 28 to LO.
> 
> And she was stopping with the breathing, throwing all kinds of PVCs and FLBs, just generally looking like we were gonna start CPR in a few minutes, so I pulled the trigger.



I figured you tried it.

Wasn't trying to come off like you didn't, sorry if it sounded like that.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 15, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> We don't even carry it any more. It sucked.



Wow you have no local to give to conscious IO patients?   Your medical director needs to have one inserted into him/her and have some fluids pushed into it.  Im pretty sure that would change on the spot.  Get involved in your MAC meetings and get that changed


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 15, 2012)

I've drilled a few live people. Only time they complained (read: yell at the top of their lungs) is when I flushed it. 

And for the to lido work, it has to be pushed before the flush, and sit in the trebecular space for a bit. In most cases, only a patient in extremis is going to get drilled and I don't have time to mess about with lido at that point.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 15, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Only if you want to be a one and done guy.



Could you actually see me as that kind of guy?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 16, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Could you actually see me as that kind of guy?



Ever heard the term "setting yourself up for failure"? h34r:


I had a call today that totally stumped me. Most of my calls in my internship thus far have been very cut and dry, this one I got to the point of making the ALS vs. ILS/BLS decision and decided ALS after a bit of prompting from my preceptor. Pulled the trigger on monitor and 12-lead and found nothing, and the guy denied the IV and pain and nausea management. Could he have been ILS? Absolutely but I don't think I would have been comfortable dropping that on my Intermediate. Straight from my preceptor: "If you have no idea what's going on he probably has even less of an idea, play it safe and take the call." My new excuse is "I have no idea what the hell is going on so I'm going to just rule out everything I possibly can."


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 16, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I've drilled a few live people. Only time they complained (read: yell at the top of their lungs) is when I flushed it.
> 
> And for the to lido work, it has to be pushed before the flush, and sit in the trebecular space for a bit. In most cases, only a patient in extremis is going to get drilled and I don't have time to mess about with lido at that point.



Obviously a patient in extremis wont need it.  But her case is exactly why lido is in most protocols.  Went from extremis to compensated and now has to endure the pain of it.  When a simple 0.5mg/kg left to sit for 30 seconds and it would be a non issue.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Ever heard the term "setting yourself up for failure"? h34r:



It's tends to be a constant action of mine bud.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 16, 2012)

Corky said:


> Obviously a patient in extremis wont need it.  But her case is exactly why lido is in most protocols.  Went from extremis to compensated and now has to endure the pain of it.  When a simple 0.5mg/kg left to sit for 30 seconds and it would be a non issue.



Can you use or dilute lido in bristoject for this purpose?


----------



## Anjel (Apr 16, 2012)

Today I worked from 0900 to 2100.

Tomorrow through Tuesday I work

0900 to 0700. Then school 0900 to 1600, then a clinical from 1630 to 2200. 

I always called my friends, who did this crap, nuts.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 16, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Can you use or dilute lido in bristoject for this purpose?



Yeah use just regular old code lidocaine.  This makes it very easy and an insanely cheap treatment and 100mg of lido is like $2


----------



## BandageBrigade (Apr 16, 2012)

(abckidsmom) Please dont take any of the following comments as criticism. I'm still 'new' as a paramedic (by my standards at least), so just curious of a few things. You pushed D-50 through the IO? Im assuming at this point she was not conscious? Was there a need to push further meds after she became coherent? I have not had a patient complain about an IO unless I am infusing/pushing something. If not then what was the pain from? If there was still in need to increase cbg then why not give oral glucose? BTW - I'm had a patient still complain of quite a bit of pain after having lido sit for a minute, I'm not convinced it makes much of a matter.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 16, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Today I worked from 0900 to 2100.
> 
> Tomorrow through Tuesday I work
> 
> ...



Ugh, tell me about it. 1/4 way through a 48 right now, get off 0700 tuesday, go to school from 0830 to 1830, back to work from  0700-0700, school again at the same time thursday, then I'm driving a couple counties north Friday night to work a two day soccer tourney over the weekend.

Why do we do this to ourselves?


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 16, 2012)

BandageBrigade said:


> (abckidsmom) Please dont take any of the following comments as criticism. I'm still 'new' as a paramedic (by my standards at least), so just curious of a few things. You pushed D-50 through the IO? Im assuming at this point she was not conscious? Was there a need to push further meds after she became coherent? I have not had a patient complain about an IO unless I am infusing/pushing something. If not then what was the pain from? If there was still in need to increase cbg then why not give oral glucose? BTW - I'm had a patient still complain of quite a bit of pain after having lido sit for a minute, I'm not convinced it makes much of a matter.



No worries, I wanted to think this through thoroughly because I was not happy with the choices in the situation. 

She was really sick, 2 recent CVAs, unknown downtime since she was alone with a child. Very cold, we couldn't get the temp to register, breathing 4-6/min. 

We attempted 2 IVs but her veins were super fragile and after watching the first one blow with a gentle flush I don't think I would have trusted any of them to D50. 

In my experience, people with hypoglycemia and extended down times are slow to wake up even after the CBG is normal. Those neurons are looking around at each other trying to figure out who's still kicking and not really doing a whole lot of work.

She never woke up enough that I would have given oral glucose, mostly she got up to a GCS of 13-14, mumbling a lot about her leg and reaching out a little but not making a lot of sense. 

I was hesitant, and might have waited till we got to the hospital, but I am comfortable with the decision. I tend to be pretty conservative overall, so the drill in my hand surprised me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 16, 2012)

My partner talked me into trying this new Sleep Cycle app for my phone. I guess it uses the accelerometer to judge your sleep cycle and "gently wakes you up at the lightest point of your cycle starting 30 minutes prior to your set alarm time" or something of the sort. 

He thinks it will hopefully help me be more awake in the morning rather than the zombie I am before I get a cup of coffee or an energy drink...we will see but hey, I'm open to anything.

I feel like I should set a backup alarm for the first few weeks. I don't think my supervisor would accept an experimental app as an excuse for why I'm late. :lol:


----------



## fast65 (Apr 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> My partner talked me into trying this new Sleep Cycle app for my phone. I guess it uses the accelerometer to judge your sleep cycle and "gently wakes you up at the lightest point of your cycle starting 30 minutes prior to your set alarm time" or something of the sort.
> 
> He thinks it will hopefully help me be more awake in the morning rather than the zombie I am before I get a cup of coffee or an energy drink...we will see but hey, I'm open to anything.
> 
> I feel like I should set a backup alarm for the first few weeks. I don't think my supervisor would accept an experimental app as an excuse for why I'm late. :lol:



What's the name of the app?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 16, 2012)

Got sand in my eye and borrowed a preloaded syringe of saline (sharpless) from the hospital to rinse it out. Of course I had to do the mature thing and tell the nurses I was going to be shooting up some heroin and wanted to clean my injection kit. The looks on their faces were priceless.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 16, 2012)

fast65 said:


> What's the name of the app?



It's called "Sleep Cycle". It's the first thing that pops up in the app store. It was 99 cents I think. Not free but I'll try it for a dollar, especially if it helps my mornings out, I am not a morning person.

My partner swears by it. We will see how it works, I was reading about it and it seems like the logic behind it makes sense but I also don't know a whole lot about sleep cycles outside of the basics.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> It's called "Sleep Cycle". It's the first thing that pops up in the app store. It was 99 cents I think. Not free but I'll try it for a dollar, especially if it helps my mornings out, I am not a morning person.
> 
> My partner swears by it. We will see how it works, I was reading about it and it seems like the logic behind it makes sense but I also don't know a whole lot about sleep cycles outside of the basics.



I think I'll try it, thank you sir.

Ugh...last night my partner kept waking me up because I didn't hear the dispatcher moving us up for coverage, apparently I would wake up when another unit got a call and turn down my radio, I really don't like that.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> It's called "Sleep Cycle". It's the first thing that pops up in the app store. It was 99 cents I think. Not free but I'll try it for a dollar, especially if it helps my mornings out, I am not a morning person.
> 
> My partner swears by it. We will see how it works, I was reading about it and it seems like the logic behind it makes sense but I also don't know a whole lot about sleep cycles outside of the basics.



How does it know how you're sleeping?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 16, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I think I'll try it, thank you sir.
> 
> Ugh...last night my partner kept waking me up because I didn't hear the dispatcher moving us up for coverage, apparently I would wake up when another unit got a call and turn down my radio, I really don't like that.



They don't have selective toning for the stations when you are in quarters? I understand backfilling stations but why drop tones on every station for one unit? We even get to sleep in peace in our hard posts and only hear traffic when they drop tones on our specific hard post.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 16, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I think I'll try it, thank you sir.
> 
> Ugh...last night my partner kept waking me up because I didn't hear the dispatcher moving us up for coverage, apparently I would wake up when another unit got a call and turn down my radio, I really don't like that.



Tones went off one night and I turned the radio off. My partner slept through his radio too. It was not fun waking up to the other medics' air horns on the apron. They were les than pleased.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 16, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> How does it know how you're sleeping?



So apparently you turn the app on (it can't run in the background), place it face down on the corner of your bed by your head and it uses the accelerometer in the iPhone to judge your sleep cycle by your movements. I don't know if that makes any sense haha. 

It actually generates a graph and starts statistics and averages of your sleep cycle, time sleeping and all that jazz as you use it. 

This is all from reviews and my partner, I'll keep you updated how it works. It seems like it might not work with two different people in the bed.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> They don't have selective toning for the stations when you are in quarters? I understand backfilling stations but why drop tones on every station for one unit? We even get to sleep in peace in our hard posts and only hear traffic when they drop tones on our specific hard post.



Well, I am paranoid about turning my radio to "tones only" for my unit, so I keep it on our company channel and I hear all the traffic on my end of the county. So, sometimes I hear the other units get a call and sometimes I don't; it depends on the dispatcher, but some send tones for a move up and some don't. They're supposed to, and quite honestly, it drives me crazy when they don't send tones for a move up in the middle of the night. 

Ugh, I can imagine that wasn't a great experience abckidsmom :/


----------



## fast65 (Apr 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> It seems like it might not work with two different people in the bed.



Perfect! Now I have another excuse for why I sleep alone..."I'm not dating anyone because it would mess with my sleep cycle app." h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 16, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Perfect! Now I have another excuse for why I sleep alone..."I'm not dating anyone because it would mess with my sleep cycle app." h34r:



Bahaha. 

My excuse is I have no time or life due to the fact that I spend nearly half my waking hours in an ambulance until school is finished. 

Yours works too though :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah we don't have any tones for our units. Fire department does but not ambulance. We get to hear our dispatchers "Medic 106 post Monroe 52" or "Medic 106 Code 3". It's so weird to be sleeping and not hear any traffic then once you hear your medic number you wake up.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Bahaha.
> 
> My excuse is I have no time or life due to the fact that I spend nearly half my waking hours in an ambulance until school is finished.
> 
> Yours works too though :rofl:



Unfortunately, I'm not in school anymore, so that excuse goes right out the window...however, it seems I've spent half 95% of my waking hours at work over the past couple of weeks. 

On that note, I am off to try my new sleep cycle app, good night all.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 16, 2012)

firefite said:


> Yeah we don't have any tones for our units. Fire department does but not ambulance. We get to hear our dispatchers "Medic 106 post Monroe 52" or "Medic 106 Code 3". It's so weird to be sleeping and not hear any traffic then once you hear your medic number you wake up.



We only get tones if we are in a hard post. The whole system hears them if they aren't in a hard post but the other hard posts only hear traffic when they are toned out specifically.

We have post tones to activate the pager in the post. If you are in a parking lot all you get is "Medic 325 traffic in the area of xxx and xxx, then if it's priority 1 or 2 they drop priority tones which activates a speaker in the fire dispatch center and they hear our unit getting dispatched to request a response from them as well. 

I feel like I'm talking mumbo jumbo tonight. Sorry about that.

I got to use nitronox for the first time today. We don't carry it anymore but our paramedic patrollers at the mountain we post at carry it it along with morphine and fentanyl so we used it to get junior out of his jacket rather than cutting it off of him. Worked like a charm. I feel like it even worked better than the 200 mcg of fent I gave him during transport. Either way he was pretty comfortable. It was funny when the new grad nurse was like "wait you gave a 13 year old 200 mcg!?" "Yes ma'am, 100, then 50 halfway through transport then 50 more about 2 minutes ago. Took him from a 10/10 to a 4/10." Poor kid fractured his radius and ulna in his left arm snowboarding. He ended up going to the OR and getting some hardware and a killer scar to show off to the ladies.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> My partner talked me into trying this new Sleep Cycle app for my phone. I guess it uses the accelerometer to judge your sleep cycle and "gently wakes you up at the lightest point of your cycle starting 30 minutes prior to your set alarm time" or something of the sort.
> 
> He thinks it will hopefully help me be more awake in the morning rather than the zombie I am before I get a cup of coffee or an energy drink...we will see but hey, I'm open to anything.
> 
> I feel like I should set a backup alarm for the first few weeks. I don't think my supervisor would accept an experimental app as an excuse for why I'm late. :lol:



If it works with iPad I'm gonna give it a shot too.


----------



## exodus (Apr 16, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> If it works with iPad I'm gonna give it a shot too.



Does the iPad vibrate?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 16, 2012)

exodus said:


> Does the iPad vibrate?



Only for a little while after I drop it.


----------



## firetender (Apr 16, 2012)

*Maybe I just nuts*

My duty is to read as many posts as I can whenever I can. This 100% Directionless thread has turned into a habit that I once was afraid of getting but now have accepted. So I churn through the posts like I was flipping the pages of an animated cartoon. Sometimes it's fun, like just now.

Read a post
scroll down
read a post
scroll down
read a post
notice avatar
read a post
scroll down
BBG's face!
A BOLD headline!
read post
scroll down
pass avatar
read post
scroll down
read post
scroll down
BBG's FACE!!!!
(Damn, he's like an announcer!)
scroll down
go back to my Scotch.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 16, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Ugh, tell me about it. 1/4 way through a 48 right now, get off 0700 tuesday, go to school from 0830 to 1830, back to work from  0700-0700, school again at the same time thursday, then I'm driving a couple counties north Friday night to work a two day soccer tourney over the weekend.
> 
> Why do we do this to ourselves?



Because we are gonna get our big boy/girl medic pants. Lol


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> We only get tones if we are in a hard post. The whole system hears them if they aren't in a hard post but the other hard posts only hear traffic when they are toned out specifically.
> 
> We have post tones to activate the pager in the post. If you are in a parking lot all you get is "Medic 325 traffic in the area of xxx and xxx, then if it's priority 1 or 2 they drop priority tones which activates a speaker in the fire dispatch center and they hear our unit getting dispatched to request a response from them as well.
> 
> ...



Good work!  Wish we had it, it would help so much.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> It was funny when the new grad nurse was like "wait you gave a 13 year old 200 mcg!?"



Ahhh new grad nurses.  It's always fun when you shatter their view that all we do is drive ambulances and not do anything advanced.  Just wait till you walk in with an RSI  :rofl:


Apparently, ER nurses at our local level 1 can't give Phenergan.  We can.


----------



## FourLoko (Apr 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> We only get tones if we are in a hard post. The whole system hears them if they aren't in a hard post but the other hard posts only hear traffic when they are toned out specifically.
> 
> We have post tones to activate the pager in the post. If you are in a parking lot all you get is "Medic 325 traffic in the area of xxx and xxx, then if it's priority 1 or 2 they drop priority tones which activates a speaker in the fire dispatch center and they hear our unit getting dispatched to request a response from them as well.
> 
> ...



I fractured my radius and ulna once. I took an Advil.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 16, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Ahhh new grad nurses.  It's always fun when you shatter their view that all we do is drive ambulances and not do anything advanced.  Just wait till you walk in with an RSI  :rofl:
> 
> 
> Apparently, ER nurses at our local level 1 can't give Phenergan.  We can.



What is really fun is walking in with an RSI without any FFs. About 5 people started bombarding me with questions until I finally told them to hang on. 

"Where are the rest of you!?!? " 
"You're looking at all of us, so you're either going to have to give us a second or get in here and help".


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah. At my last service I got used to just having me and my partner on an RSI. Now, if I knock someone down and tube them, I'll have 6 people in the ambulance. It gets a little crowded. I've been told to "play nicer" with the BLS crews, because on priority calls when the ambulance starts looking like a clown car, I start kicking people out. "I want one EMT and my partner in here. Everyone else, OUT! Yes Chief, that means you!"


----------



## fast65 (Apr 16, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Yeah. At my last service I got used to just having me and my partner on an RSI. Now, if I knock someone down and tube them, I'll have 6 people in the ambulance. It gets a little crowded. I've been told to "play nicer" with the BLS crews, because on priority calls when the ambulance starts looking like a clown car, I start kicking people out. "I want one EMT and my partner in here. Everyone else, OUT! Yes Chief, that means you!"



Weird, I've been told I need to start being nicer to the FD  Of course, there are only a few select people from the FD that I'll take with me as a third rider. After my last ordeal with a crashing patient where two FF's stood outside lollygagging over who wanted to go, I don't think I'll be able to be as nice as people want me to be. h34r:

Well, I tried the sleep cycle app last night...it woke me up in the middle of the night when my phone fell off my bed. Then I woke up before my alarm this morning, so I'll have to do a little more testing on it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 16, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Well, I tried the sleep cycle app last night...it woke me up in the middle of the night when my phone fell off my bed. Then I woke up before my alarm this morning, so I'll have to do a little more testing on it.



I couldn't get the app for the iPad to work at all.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Apr 16, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Ahhh new grad nurses.  It's always fun when you shatter their view that all we do is drive ambulances and not do anything advanced.  Just wait till you walk in with an RSI  :rofl:
> 
> 
> Apparently, ER nurses at our local level 1 can't give Phenergan.  We can.



That's not really fair. You're implying that nurses get to decide what meds the patient gets.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 16, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I couldn't get the app for the iPad to work at all.



Would it just not open?


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 16, 2012)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> That's not really fair. You're implying that nurses get to decide what meds the patient gets.



They do get to suggest a lot. If a nurse doesn't approach the doc with at least a vague plan, things don't go as smoothly.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 16, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> They do get to suggest a lot. If a nurse doesn't approach the doc with at least a vague plan, things don't go as smoothly.



This is definitely true. What the nurse tells the doc can have a big impact on how long it takes for the doc to get in the room and what care the pt gets in the meantime.


----------



## Epi-do (Apr 16, 2012)

Just over a year of medic school and 3 1/2 years working as a medic, and I have never gotten pulses back on a cardiac arrest...
















UNTIL LAST NIGHT!!  Now to follow up and see what the ultimate outcome is for this guy.  

He's a known diabetic with a feeding tube and a suprapubic catheter who stopped speaking to his roommate midsentence.  We found him in v-fib, shocked him once, and had a bounding pulse and a BP of ~140/90.  Eventually went into PEA, pushed some epi, and pulses came back.  

We get to the ER and the first thing the doc points out is that he isn't intubated.  Yeah, about that....he was initially taking agonal respirations, and continued to breath on his own throughout the run, although not adequately enough on his own, so he got bagged anyway.  We don't have RSI, so I wasn't able to intubate him.

The doc does RSI to intubate him, and then off he goes to CT.  Nothing unexpected showed up there.  He did start moving though, so they had to sedate him again to finish the CT.  When we left the ED, he was on a vent, and they had to restrain him to keep him from moving too much and pulling a line or the tube.  Apparently, they had tried propofol, but it made him too hypotensive, so they were trying to decide what they were going to use instead.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 16, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Just over a year of medic school and 3 1/2 years working as a medic, and I have never gotten pulses back on a cardiac arrest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats!

Perhaps a fentanyl drip with a touch of Versed?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 16, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Ahhh new grad nurses.  It's always fun when you shatter their view that all we do is drive ambulances and not do anything advanced.  Just wait till you walk in with an RSI  :rofl:
> 
> 
> Apparently, ER nurses at our local level 1 can't give Phenergan.  We can.



Unfortunately no RSI for us ground medics here... :wacko: hopefully that will change in the near future or I'm going to have to start wielding nasotracheal intubations haha. Never done one though, don't it on a mannequin once but that's about it.

Fast it worked pretty well for me, albeit I did get to sleep till 0930.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 16, 2012)

Well we've been holding the wall for 90 minutes now on an ift to radiology for a scan... We are working on our 4th O2 tank. 

Well we only killed one of ours and 2 of the hospitals, now we are on the hospitals 3rd. No big deal.

I love watching the rad techs watch YouTube videos in their empty MRI rooms while we sit in the hallway.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Unfortunately no RSI for us ground medics here... :wacko: hopefully that will change in the near future or I'm going to have to start wielding nasotracheal intubations haha. Never done one though, don't it on a mannequin once but that's about it.



Never done a naso-tracheal on a real patient, and I've done more RSIs than standard intubations.  And my last intubation was in July :sad:




Epi-do said:


> Just over a year of medic school and 3 1/2 years working as a medic, and I have never gotten pulses back on a cardiac arrest...  UNTIL LAST NIGHT!!



Congrats!  I had my first sustained ROSC several weeks ago, though haven't heard anything about him since.  No mention in obituaries or medical examiner website, either.  




jjesusfreak01 said:


> That's not really fair. You're implying that nurses get to decide what meds the patient gets.



No, I'm saying even doctors cannot have nurses given Phenergan at that hospital.  It's not allowed to be handled by nurses per facility rules.  Apparently a bad patient outcome one time when a nurse gave it.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 16, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Never done a naso-tracheal on a real patient, and I've done more RSIs than standard intubations.  And my last intubation was in July :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's like banning medics from driving code 3 because once there was a really bad accident and the medic was driving code 3.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 16, 2012)

Sasha said:


> That's like banning medics from driving code 3 because once there was a really bad accident and the medic was driving code 3.



I didn't say it made sense, and infact it shocked me last week when I first learned about it.  It then proceeded to cause an argument at the nurses station, as I slowly backed away to the door.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 16, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Ahhh new grad nurses.  It's always fun when you shatter their view that all we do is drive ambulances and not do anything advanced.  Just wait till you walk in with an RSI  :rofl:
> 
> 
> Apparently, ER nurses at our local level 1 can't give Phenergan.  We can.



Wait till you give three or four milligrams of NTG to a CHF patient and instead of the doc reaming you a new one like said nurses want all they have to say is "good job" .


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 16, 2012)

What's the deal with medics giving probies tons of s**t? Srsly.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 16, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Yeah. At my last service I got used to just having me and my partner on an RSI. Now, if I knock someone down and tube them, I'll have 6 people in the ambulance. It gets a little crowded. I've been told to "play nicer" with the BLS crews, because on priority calls when the ambulance starts looking like a clown car, I start kicking people out. "I want one EMT and my partner in here. Everyone else, OUT! Yes Chief, that means you!"



Yes!! Lol I've made plenty of enemies by "kindly asking them" to get the hell out of my box  I can't stand when the back gets crowded like that! Our boxes are pretty good size, and I still don't like more than three people back there, including myself


----------



## fast65 (Apr 16, 2012)

Mozzarella stuffed meatballs with garlic bread for dinner? I think yes.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Apr 16, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Mozzarella stuffed meatballs with garlic bread for dinner? I think yes.



got enough to share?


----------



## fast65 (Apr 16, 2012)

Cup of Joe said:


> got enough to share?



Not anymore, I had one of the crews over for dinner...my apologies


----------



## Sasha (Apr 16, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Mozzarella stuffed meatballs with garlic bread for dinner? I think yes.



I'm having something Irish for dinner.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Apr 16, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I'm having something Irish for dinner.



I think its called potatoes. :rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 16, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I'm having something Irish for dinner.



Lucky Charms?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 16, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I'm having something Irish for dinner.



Killing and eating a leperachan is just wrong.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 16, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> What's the deal with medics giving probies tons of s**t? Srsly.



It's even better when there's six fire medics on scene harassing a medic intern


----------



## fast65 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I'm having something Irish for dinner.



Jameson?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 17, 2012)

Tupac lives! Haha

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajVGIRsKXdo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## socalemt123 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've spent the last 2 days in the hospital with pneumonia and sleep deprivation. And we are going on IV #7 at 0200.. I want to go home  

On a positive note, I found out yesterday I got a full-time AMR job I interviewed for last week. I'm more than excited to get out of IFT and dispatch.. They also said they'd work entirely around my school schedule since I start a master's program in August. It's almost too good to be true


----------



## Epi-do (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry to hear about the hospital stay.  I hope you are on the mend and get to go home soon!  And, congrats on the new job!


----------



## Cup of Joe (Apr 17, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I'm having something Irish for dinner.



Guinness?


----------



## Meursault (Apr 17, 2012)

This is an amazing idea, and I need to pitch it to my employer. http://hangoverheaven.com/how-it-works/

tl;dr Make a phone call in Vegas and a bus shows up to give you Zofran and a banana bag. Payment up front. 

Now all we need to do is find a legal cover for "Chronic Pain Bus" and I'll never need to work a day in my life.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Apr 17, 2012)

MrConspiracy said:


> This is an amazing idea, and I need to pitch it to my employer. http://hangoverheaven.com/how-it-works/
> 
> tl;dr Make a phone call in Vegas and a bus shows up to give you Zofran and a banana bag. Payment up front.



:rofl::rofl::rofl: Hahaha.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 17, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> It's even better when there's six fire medics on scene harassing a medic intern



Oh, wonderful...that's worse than what I had, but at least they have funny 'staches.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 17, 2012)

Trying a sleep app for android. 

I like it ready. It just told me to go to bed lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 17, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Trying a sleep app for android.
> 
> I like it ready. It just told me to go to bed lol



Geez look what I started!! According to the graph in mine I sleep like crap, constantly tossing and turning and waking up multiple times in the night.

With how jacked my circadian rhythm is between working so much and napping at work it makes sense but at the same time it makes me wonder if my mom is right and there's something else going on...


----------



## fast65 (Apr 18, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Geez look what I started!! According to the graph in mine I sleep like crap, constantly tossing and turning and waking up multiple times in the night.
> 
> With how jacked my circadian rhythm is between working so much and napping at work it makes sense but at the same time it makes me wonder if my mom is right and there's something else going on...



Same here, it look like I'm always tossing and turning.


----------



## socalmedic (Apr 18, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Geez look what I started!! According to the graph in mine I sleep like crap, constantly tossing and turning and waking up multiple times in the night.
> 
> With how jacked my circadian rhythm is between working so much and napping at work it makes sense but at the same time it makes me wonder if my mom is right and there's something else going on...



whats the name of the app?


----------



## socalmedic (Apr 18, 2012)

guess who is a paramedic skills instructor now... THIS GUY! :rofl: may God be with us all.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 18, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Geez look what I started!! According to the graph in mine I sleep like crap, constantly tossing and turning and waking up multiple times in the night.
> 
> With how jacked my circadian rhythm is between working so much and napping at work it makes sense but at the same time it makes me wonder if my mom is right and there's something else going on...



According to mine I got 3 hours of deep sleep. And the rest light. Me and my fiance cant sleep in the same bed because I toss and turn.so much and snore.

The app recorded sound during the night and im wondering if I have obstructive sleep apnea.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 18, 2012)

What is this sleep thing you guys speak of? Is it somesort of dark magic?


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 18, 2012)

Aprz said:


> What is this sleep thing you guys speak of? Is it somesort of dark magic?



It is dark magic..For first time in forever I didnt get woke up while on call last night. Too bad it was a fluke of a night


----------



## fast65 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ugh, I'm really not in the mood to do the 60k mile service on my car today.


----------



## saskgirl (Apr 18, 2012)

Had a 77 year old woman in V tach on the weekend, she sat on her bed and chatted with us through the whole call, coded once we reached our rural hospital, got her back and to CCU. Just talked to her niece (our head nurse) and she's doing awesome. I love hearing things like that!


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 18, 2012)

Went all craycray today and got squaw bread on my sub for the first time. Yum. I think that will be my modus operandi from here on out.


----------



## Jon (Apr 18, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> guess who is a paramedic skills instructor now... THIS GUY! :rofl: may God be with us all.



And you hit 500 posts, too!


----------



## medic417 (Apr 18, 2012)

Jon said:


> And you hit 500 posts, too!



Wow another emt need to get a life club member.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 18, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> guess who is a paramedic skills instructor now... THIS GUY! :rofl: may God be with us all.



Nice dude!

The app is called "Sleep Cycle". 

So who might score a cool new per diem job within my agency? This guy! Still have all the application process and interviews but it sounds like it could be a really cool deal.


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 18, 2012)

when was the chatroom changed? Apparently I need to come around more often lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 18, 2012)

One of our EMT students got spit on face from a patient with HIV. Yay paperwork and medications and blood tests. Feel bad for her tho


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 18, 2012)

Unexpected roomie tonight...6 yo with croup, stridorous on the other pillow. AC on, earbuds in, alarmset for 0500. 

Long day tomorrow.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 18, 2012)

Tommerag said:


> when was the chatroom changed? Apparently I need to come around more often lol



Theres no sensor and it is kinky. You can whip people. Me, aprz, and poetic had a good time.

But you cant fricken type "lol"


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 18, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Theres no sensor and it is kinky. You can whip people. Me, aprz, and poetic had a good time.



Yeah I know I was in there ghosting  "super freak, super freak, she's super freaky!"


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Yeah I know I was in there ghosting  "super freak, super freak, she's super freaky!"



Stalking more like it! Creeper! h34r:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 19, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Stalking more like it! Creeper! h34r:



I was performing my duties as a community leader proactively and with enthusiasm as stated in my job description.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 19, 2012)

How dare I ask a nurse if 98/60 is normal for the 300lb CHF, COPD, CAD pt that I am taking to a nursing home.

Got my head ripped off.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 19, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> How dare I ask a nurse if 98/60 is normal for the 300lb CHF, COPD, CAD pt that I am taking to a nursing home.
> 
> Got my head ripped off.



WHEN WILL YOU EVER LEARN THAT YOUR JOB IS TO DRIVE HIM TO THE HOSPITAL. Questions are superfluous. 

Shut up and drive. Duh.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 19, 2012)

!


----------



## Anjel (Apr 19, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> WHEN WILL YOU EVER LEARN THAT YOUR JOB IS TO DRIVE HIM TO THE HOSPITAL. Questions are superfluous.
> 
> Shut up and drive. Duh.



Apparently lol my bad.

She told me that wasn't low. It within normal limits.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 19, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Apparently lol my bad.
> 
> She told me that wasn't low. It within normal limits.



I would call it WNL if it was normal for the pt. otherwise it would be called a skosh low.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 19, 2012)

Right! Which is what I was trying to find out. Lol


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 19, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Right! Which is what I was trying to find out. Lol



Hey, at least she knew something about the patient. I've been dealing with this nursing home where the nurses know absolutely nothing and call 911 for everything.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 19, 2012)

Just submitted my official letter of interest for per diem/on call SAR Intermediate on my agency's new joint team with the SO here.

:beerchug: to continuing my busy schedule after school ends. 

If I get lucky enough to be selected it sounds like I will be able to jump to medic if I get that full time ground medic spot and make it through my FTO period.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Just submitted my official letter of interest for per diem/on call SAR Intermediate on my agency's new joint team with the SO here.
> 
> :beerchug: to continuing my busy schedule after school ends.
> 
> If I get lucky enough to be selected it sounds like I will be able to jump to medic if I get that full time ground medic spot and make it through my FTO period.



Coolio, let me know how it goes bud.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 19, 2012)

You forgot how to type lol in the chat room?


```
l = &#108;
L = &#76;

lol = &#108;ol
LOL = &#76;OL
```
*whip*


----------



## Anjel (Apr 19, 2012)

Nananana nananana na na na na na.

I don't wanna be a chicken, I don't wanna be a duck so I shake my butt. *clap clap clap*

Come on Rob....your turn.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 19, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Nananana nananana na na na na na.
> 
> I don't wanna be a chicken, I don't wanna be a duck so I shake my butt. *clap clap clap*
> 
> Come on Rob....your turn.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 19, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> How dare I ask a nurse if 98/60 is normal for the 300lb CHF, COPD, CAD pt that I am taking to a nursing home.
> 
> Got my head ripped off.



I got in the habit of ripping back. I'd stand right up and get out my pad, "what's your supervisors name? How do you spell your last name? Whats the phone number I call to speak with your supervisor". I never backed down if that stuff happened. Worked like a champ for me. 

However, I'm a rather aggressive Type A who doesn't take to being spoken to like a child very well. So, YMMV.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


>



HA! nice!


----------



## Anjel (Apr 19, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I got in the habit of ripping back. I'd stand right up and get out my pad, "what's your supervisors name? How do you spell your last name? Whats the phone number I call to speak with your supervisor". I never backed down if that stuff happened. Worked like a champ for me.
> 
> However, I'm a rather aggressive Type A who doesn't take to being spoken to like a child very well. So, YMMV.



Yea I will stand up for myself which I did, but it was better just to walk away then to get a complaint. I am new still.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 19, 2012)

Back to my seat in the airway chair tomorrow and starting phase 4 of my internship. No help on assessment or skills from my preceptor...unless someone is dying or I'm doing it wrong. 

Kinda nerve racking. I'm still having trouble deciding ALS vs. ILS/BLS. My tendency is probably too cautious and I tend to make patients ALS that probably could have been ILS but I guess that's better than missing something big because I dished the call to my I.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 20, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Back to my seat in the airway chair tomorrow and starting phase 4 of my internship. No help on assessment or skills from my preceptor...unless someone is dying or I'm doing it wrong.
> 
> Kinda nerve racking. I'm still having trouble deciding ALS vs. ILS/BLS. My tendency is probably too cautious and I tend to make patients ALS that probably could have been ILS but I guess that's better than missing something big because I dished the call to my I.



It's easier to justify instability than stability, so I hear ya. Just pretend the hospital is full of lawyers and you have to explain why you made your decisions to them.

Unless they're dead. Then they're totally stable


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 20, 2012)

8 hours into my 12 and only 1 call at the start of the shift. I hate slow shifts, they seem to go on foreverrrrrrrr


----------



## ATrain (Apr 20, 2012)

I got to write on internship paperwork yesterday, "R/O implanted defibrillator firing secondary to vigorous masturbation".


----------



## Anjel (Apr 20, 2012)

Was just attacked my a 93 yr old women. Scratches on my arms and.chest and bruises on my boobs where she latched on and wouldnt let go. 

Took two men to get her off me.


----------



## titmouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Was just attacked my a 93 yr old women. Scratches on my arms and.chest and bruises on my boobs where she latched on and wouldnt let go.
> 
> Took two men to get her off me.



Thats one strong 93 yo lol


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 20, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Was just attacked my a 93 yr old women. Scratches on my arms and.chest and bruises on my boobs where she latched on and wouldnt let go.
> 
> Took two men to get her off me.



I don wunna go gramgrams house her snuggles hurt.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 20, 2012)

The worst @ss kickings you will receive are from old women and kids, because it's impossible to fight back.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 20, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> How dare I ask a nurse if 98/60 is normal for the 300lb CHF, COPD, CAD pt that I am taking to a nursing home.
> 
> Got my head ripped off.



And you didn't rip right back?  Said nurse would be regretting her decision to :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: at me after I got done. Wouldn't be the first time I corrected their ill-placed abger.  And several times, a doctor was right next to us and backed me on it. 


Oh the look on a nurses face when a doctor tells them to be quiet because the lowly ambulance driver is right... priceless.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Was just attacked my a 93 yr old women. Scratches on my arms and.chest and bruises on my boobs where she latched on and wouldnt let go.
> 
> Took two men to get her off me.



 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-Yl_kAE4eg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## FourLoko (Apr 20, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Yea I will stand up for myself which I did, but it was better just to walk away then to get a complaint. I am new still.



Sucks doesn't it? I'm not really new anymore but I know the quickest way to get fired. Already lost one partner.

We got a call yesterday to take a PT from an assisted living facility to the ER. Closest ER is literally two blocks away. Oh but her doctor is at the other hospital 15 - 20 minutes away.

My partner points this out and the first sentence out of the "nurses" mouth includes the name of the OWNER of our company. I ran away. 

Such politics. All about that paper!


----------



## exodus (Apr 20, 2012)

The most appropriate still would be the other ER. That dr knows the patient. Also, was it really an emergency that needed to go to the closest? Or do you go to the most appropriate here?


----------



## Aidey (Apr 20, 2012)

How often does a patient see their own doctor for an EX visit? Around here the short answer is statistically never. Everyone has an on call doc that does their admitting. The only time you would see your personal MD is if they happen to also be the on call person. 

There is also the question of what type of doc are they talking about? If your pulmonologist is at Saint Anne's 20 miles away and you fell down and hurt your knee that doesn't make Saint Anne's the automatic choice.


----------



## Epi-do (Apr 20, 2012)

But, if you are taking the patient for an issue that is going to require admission, and the patient's doc has privileges at hospital B, but not hospital A, the second hospital most likely is going to be the best one.  Granted, you aren't going to know if the doc has privileges, but if he is specifying a particular hospital, there is a very good likelihood that they do.


----------



## exodus (Apr 20, 2012)

Only reason to not go 15-20 mins away is laziness if theres not an emergency.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 20, 2012)

Aidey said:


> How often does a patient see their own doctor for an EX visit? Around here the short answer is statistically never. Everyone has an on call doc that does their admitting. The only time you would see your personal MD is if they happen to also be the on call person.
> 
> There is also the question of what type of doc are they talking about? If your pulmonologist is at Saint Anne's 20 miles away and you fell down and hurt your knee that doesn't make Saint Anne's the automatic choice.



I mention that to patients all the time when they say their doctor is at a hospital.

"Yes, but your gasteroenterolgist is not going to be in the ER at 3am on a Friday to come see you for a leg that's hurt you for 5 days"  But alas, getting common sense and correct information out to the general public is all but impossible when they're set in their ways.





exodus said:


> Only reason to not go 15-20 mins away is laziness if theres not an emergency.




"Policy dictates in an emergency, to transport to the closet appropriate facility"
"But this isn't an emergency"
"And yet you called 911"


----------



## Aidey (Apr 20, 2012)

Honestly we run into this one most often with pulled J-tubes. The local  EDs have made it VERY VERY clear they do not reinsert them in the ED.  Period. End of discussion. They put in a foley to keep the site open and  send the pt back with instructions to schedule an appointment with  interventional radiology. 




exodus said:


> Only reason to not go 15-20 mins away is laziness if theres not an emergency.



There is actually one very good reason. Medicare/Medicaid pay mileage for the closest appropriate hospital. If you have a simple issue that can be dealt with at the closest hospital they will not pay the mileage difference to go to the further away hospital. There is an exception to this if the hospitals are close together (I think it is within a mile, but I'm not 100% sure). Depending on what a company charges for mileage that can get expensive fast.

And I will admit to overruling patients very rarely because of this. We had an older lady with a classic UTI presentation. She had just moved from one side of town to the other a couple weeks previously, and was confused and believed she was still living 4 blocks from hospital A, when really she was now 16 miles away, and only 4 blocks from hospital B. It would have been a nearly $300 charge if we had taken her to hospital A. Since the hospitals records systems are linked we knew there would be no issues there. Staff also told us that she moved there to be closer to her family (who they couldn't get a hold of) and I have a suspicion they would have been pissed if we had taken her to the further away hospital.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 20, 2012)

exodus said:


> Only reason to not go 15-20 mins away is laziness if theres not an emergency.



If there's not an emergency there will be no issue as I will not transport them.  Love having the right to treat and release along with the right to refuse transport.


----------



## exodus (Apr 20, 2012)

medic417 said:


> If there's not an emergency there will be no issue as I will not transport them.  Love having the right to treat and release along with the right to refuse transport.



This isn't a 911 call...  Good luck denying in IFT.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 20, 2012)

exodus said:


> This isn't a 911 call...  Good luck denying in IFT.



"Do you have the statement of medical necessity for this transport?  No?  Okay, call back when you do."


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 20, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> "Do you have the statement of medical necessity for this transport?  No?  Okay, call back when you do."



THat is one of my favorite things to ask nurses at facilities when called for silly things:

"What is the reason for ambulance transport today?"

They often respond "To go to the hospital" while glaring at me like I'm an idiot.


"I understand that, but taxis and wheelchair vans can take people to hospitals too.  Medicare requires a medical necessity as to why they have to go by ambulance as opposed to some other form of transportation.  And fear of an MVC isn't one of them."




I can be such a jerk when I'm passive aggressive.  ^_^


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 20, 2012)

Got my first b12 shot today. Still waiting to shoot into the sky like a rocket as advertised.


----------



## exodus (Apr 20, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> "Do you have the statement of medical necessity for this transport?  No?  Okay, call back when you do."



I guess I'm lucky that our dispatch handles medical necessity paperwork.  It's not in our job description to determine if the call actually required our level of care. Isn't that the EMD / Dispatchers job?  They want to go to the hospital, they go, and they can choose which one they go to.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 20, 2012)

exodus said:


> Only reason to not go 15-20 mins away is laziness if theres not an emergency.



Mileage, ER saturation, available services and the time you will be out of service if your company either backs up 911 or you handle emergent transfers.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 20, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> "Do you have the statement of medical necessity for this transport?  No?  Okay, call back when you do."



We do the med necs here unfortunately. I love when the same nurse I took from a few days ago goes "OMG I'VE NEVER SEEN THIS BEFORE WE DON'T DO THIS OMG!"

ORLY? Because that's the same thing you said two days ago when I walked you through this same little sheet of paper.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 20, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> The worst @ss kickings you will receive are from old women and kids, because it's impossible to fight back.



They develop retard strength at 65. I swear. It's in the textbooks.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 20, 2012)

exodus said:


> I guess I'm lucky that our dispatch handles medical necessity paperwork.  It's not in our job description to determine if the call actually required our level of care. Isn't that the EMD / Dispatchers job?  They want to go to the hospital, they go, and they can choose which one they go to.



I'm not saying it's our job to determine if the "call actually required our level of care".  Technically, that is between the dispatch and the sending facility.  What I meant to say was that the sending facility must sign an official document about why the patient must be transported by ambulance and not some other method.  IIRC it must be either a MD or RN to sign the form.  There are supposed to be penalties for the robo-signers that insist every patient needs an ambulance transport, but they are rarely enforced.

The private I worked for would not be paid by Medicare/Medicaid if we did not have a signed copy of the necessity statement, so our owner stated "no paperwork, no transport."


----------



## Anjel (Apr 20, 2012)

Worked 40 hours of overtime this week. time for bed.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm up in Santa Clarita/Stevenson Ranch if one of y'all northerners want to grab some grub tomorrow night


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 20, 2012)

Gotta admit being an aggressive and combative patient and getting forcibly restrained by the EMT students was a lot of fun. I am gonna be sore tomorrow from all the fighting haha.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 20, 2012)

Finally to the point of running calls without any help whatsoever from my preceptor. He just stands around in the background and talks with the fire chief. All I really ask is for narcs or meds and give him a reason why I'm doing what I'm doing. 

Feels pretty good, let me tell you!

Still a little rough around the edges with pedis, just need to run a few more calls with them to get it ironed out. The one today wanted nothing to do with me or anyone else on scene for that matter. Sugar of 52 may have had something to do with that though. Gave him some juice and he perked right up lol. Never seen a little kid so excited to drink juice.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 20, 2012)

firefite said:


> Gotta admit being an aggressive and combative patient and getting forcibly restrained by the EMT students was a lot of fun. I am gonna be sore tomorrow from all the fighting haha.




Eeeps, I'm pretty sure I would end up accidentally hurting someone if I did that.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 20, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Eeeps, I'm pretty sure I would end up accidentally hurting someone if I did that.



Right... "accidentally".  





NVRob said:


> Still a little rough around the edges with pedis, just need to run a few more calls with them to get it ironed out. The one today wanted nothing to do with me or anyone else on scene for that matter.


My last pedi call last shift was smacked by a car.  Luckily all he had wrong was an abrasion on his eye.  He, too, wanted nothing to do with any of us.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 20, 2012)

Linuss said:


> My last pedi call last shift was smacked by a car.  Luckily all he had wrong was an abrasion on his eye.  He, too, wanted nothing to do with any of us.



Ouch.

I'm fine once they get above 5. Below 5 is where I start getting uncomfortable. Needless to say my preceptor doesn't help the matter by trying to jump any pediatric call that comes out. 

"Trial by fire, I'm going to make you a premier pediatric paramedic! Oh and the candyman."

According to the supe I've already given more narcs in my internship than some of the street medics have since january... works for me, if I ever hurt myself bad enough to call an ambulance they better freakin snow me!


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 21, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Right... "accidentally".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooof. Ouchies! First (technically) pedi call today: clavicle. Then a car vs bike. Thankfully neither kid was too badly hurt. I would've been so scared otherwise!


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Apr 21, 2012)

_Cough...  cough..._ said the paranoid stoner, _I think I'm dying..._

No dude, it's 420 and you're just high and paranoid.  

_Cough...  cough...  But I can't feel my arms!_

You're high.  Here, close your eyes and tell me which finger I grab.  

_I have fingers?  Wait...  what?  I that my car?_

No, that's an ambulance.  Now what finger did I grab?

_Finger?  Why would I have fingers?_

Exactly


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm actually kinda jealous - I didn't get any 4/20 calls


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 21, 2012)

So as I'm driving up to work an event for one of my companies, I get a call from my boss... Telling me he sold the company name to his partner so he's no longer my boss. He then proceeded to tell me he's started his own separate company and wants me to work for him. He's offering me a pay raise and is encouraging me to continue working for the current company until I get some solid contracts with his company.

Now I need to find out how boss number 2 feels about all this.


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 21, 2012)

PALS recert tomorrow morning. Should be a fun* day




*boring


----------



## Sasha (Apr 21, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> So as I'm driving up to work an event for one of my companies, I get a call from my boss... Telling me he sold the company name to his partner so he's no longer my boss. He then proceeded to tell me he's started his own separate company and wants me to work for him. He's offering me a pay raise and is encouraging me to continue working for the current company until I get some solid contracts with his company.
> 
> Now I need to find out how boss number 2 feels about all this.



It's a trap. They're testing your loyalty.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sasha said:


> It's a trap. They're testing your loyalty.


I saw same thing on an episode of George Lopez.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 21, 2012)

My 4/20 shift was actually pretty awesome. Two refusals on two different rollover MVC's, and then I made a lady who fell on the beach, nice and comfortable with a little fentanyl.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 21, 2012)

Woot woot.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 21, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Woot woot.



 glad you like it. I'm working on getting better prizes and better contests.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 22, 2012)

Right out of the gate, 12th shift of my internship, first pediatric arrest...first pediatric intubation...first HEMS request...first arrest without ROSC, pronounced at the hospital. 

Talk about a great way to ruin a shift. I am the epitome of a black cloud. 

From what I hear it couldn't have gone better with the hand that we were dealt. 

Bring on the beer.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 22, 2012)

Trying to open a new chapter in life is hard when the last chapter is too painful to completely close...


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 22, 2012)

Love the Madea movies..A TV in my office is a bad idea when there are funny movies on


----------



## ATrain (Apr 22, 2012)

Just passed my medic practical.  120 more hours of internship.  I should be able to take my written mid-May


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 22, 2012)

Three calls within an hour. All at the same nursing home. All legit ALS calls. 

Is it something in the water?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 22, 2012)

ATrain said:


> Just passed my medic practical.  120 more hours of internship.  I should be able to take my written mid-May



Nice! You're almost there.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 22, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Is it something in the water?



Yes!!!! Make sure you don't drink it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 22, 2012)

When I walked in for the third time, I asked the nurse to have a lunch tray waiting for when I came back.  she did give me a cranberry juice for the ride.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 22, 2012)

Had my first generalized dystonia patient yesterday.  We didn't even need a backboard to carry them out, as they were their own built in one.    Yeah, I'm going to hell 


Versed, Ativan and Benadryl didn't do anything for them... they got admitted, still stiff as a board.  That's gotta stuck.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Apr 22, 2012)

Last night, one nurse thought I was a student doing ride alongs and another one thought I was a paramedic.  

Everyone got a good laugh.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 22, 2012)

Cup of Joe said:


> Last night, one nurse thought I was a student doing ride alongs and another one thought I was a paramedic.
> 
> Everyone got a good laugh.



On my second shift as a basic, the nurse thought I was a medic. It was so awesome.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Apr 22, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> On my second shift as a basic, the nurse thought I was a medic. It was so awesome.



It was funny because they were both within seconds of each other.  If there wasn't a door in the way, they would have been standing right next to each other. :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 22, 2012)

Batted 0s today, thank goodness. They put us in our middle-of-nowhere post to "give you guys a break after yesterday."

Pretty nice and got quite a bit of studying done.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 22, 2012)

Quick my date is tanking I need something clever and witty to say to a cute medical assistant!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Quick my date is tanking I need something clever and witty to say to a cute medical assistant!



Nothing involving EMS hahaha. Unless it involves you running into a burning building and saving a baby, then you can use it!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 22, 2012)

ATrain said:


> Just passed my medic practical.  120 more hours of internship.  I should be able to take my written mid-May



Congrats dude! 

I wont be far behind ya. 300 hours of internship left, CBT mid June and Practical July 11th. 

I can see the light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 23, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Nothing involving EMS hahaha. Unless it involves you running into a burning building and saving a baby, then you can use it!



I already tried the "hey my name is red on this cool site that no one has ever heard of" only I said it all in one breath so it came out "heymanumisnredonthuscolesutnounasevaerdof". Man I have been out of the game way too long. 

"Waiter check please"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 23, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Quick my date is tanking I need something clever and witty to say to a cute medical assistant!



Why are you always on EMTlife during your dates?

If this website is more interesting then the woman or man (I don't judge haha) that you are on a date with them something's not right


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 23, 2012)

firefite said:


> Why are you always on EMTlife during your dates?



Seconded.

On another note, Happy Earth Day to everyone.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 23, 2012)

firefite said:


> Why are you always on EMTlife during your dates?
> 
> If this website is more interesting then the woman or man (I don't judge haha) that you are on a date with them something's not right



Hey I go on a date like 3 times a year but I'm always on EMTLIFE so yeah I'm kinda pathetic that way.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 23, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Hey I go on a date like 3 times a year but I'm always on EMTLIFE so yeah I'm kinda pathetic that way.



Don't worry, you're not the only one that is browsing EMTLife while on a date...I did it twice on my last date...


----------



## truetiger (Apr 23, 2012)

Is that an indication of how the date went?


----------



## exodus (Apr 23, 2012)

The only time I've ever checked my phone during a date is to check the time... Lol.


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 23, 2012)

Back to San Antonio in a week. Woo Hoo. No more long drive to work


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 23, 2012)

New photo contest up in the lounge.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 23, 2012)

And our popular FlashChat is back!







We're just full of great news today.


----------



## ShannahQuilts (Apr 23, 2012)

I am going to have to weigh in more often: I don't have enough posts yet to join the chat.  Maybe I'll go enter the photo contest; that's a good way to add another post to my total.  Wish I could use a photo of my instructor, but he's states away today.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 23, 2012)

I may have made a 100 clip long paper clip string...someone at dispatch is going to be very dissatisfied when they need a paper clip.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 23, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I may have made a 100 clip long paper clip string...someone at dispatch is going to be very dissatisfied when they need a paper clip.



If there was an award for most random post I'd nominate you


----------



## fast65 (Apr 23, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> If there was an award for most random post I'd nominate you



Well thank you good sir, I do what I can


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 23, 2012)

Dammit. Forgot to submit my recert for NR, and now I'm lapsed


----------



## Aprz (Apr 23, 2012)

Did you do a 24 hour refresher course? I think you can do it by retest up until 6 months after the time it expired if you took a 24 hour EMT refresher.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 23, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Did you do a 24 hour refresher course? I think you can do it by retest up until 6 months after the time it expired if you took a 24 hour EMT refresher.



I did indeed take a refresher as part of my Medic program. I'll have to give the NR a call and see what I need to do. Either my reading comprehension sucks or the website is kind of vague.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 23, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> I did indeed take a refresher as part of my Medic program. I'll have to give the NR a call and see what I need to do. Either my reading comprehension sucks or the website is kind of vague.



Matter of fact. It doesn't even matter. I don't need my NR cert to keep up state or county certs, and I'm planning on taking the NREMT-P by the end of the year, so why pay for it twice?


----------



## CritterNurse (Apr 23, 2012)

I got the happy email today with my EMT license number.

Now the hard part, finding a job. At least I have another occupation field I can search in.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 23, 2012)

*Bigbaldguys 43 seconds of youtube fame*

Fast forward to 5:41 thru 6:24 oh who's that good looking tall fellow looking all official. I'll give you hint. He's tall, bald and you just might know him


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 23, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Fast forward to 5:41 thru 6:24 oh who's that good looking tall fellow looking all official. I'll give you hint. He's tall, bald and you just might know him



... Where? :rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 23, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> ... Where? :rofl:



It was at Buzzfest 26 at the Woodlands Pavilion. We were backing up security in the pit during crowd surfing.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 23, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Fast forward to 5:41 thru 6:24 oh who's that good looking tall fellow looking all official. I'll give you hint. He's tall, bald and you just might know him



Is there supposed to be a video? Lol i dont see it.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 23, 2012)

BBG, you're about 22 days late for April Fool's day.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 24, 2012)

5 hours, 17 mg morphine, and 200 mcg fentanyl later, and I'm finally nearing the ending chapters of my chart for that rope rescue. I'm so excited to get my *** chewed by my medical director tomorrow. :/


----------



## exodus (Apr 24, 2012)

fast65 said:


> 5 hours, 17 mg morphine, and 200 mcg fentanyl later, and I'm finally nearing the ending chapters of my chart for that rope rescue. I'm so excited to get my *** chewed by my medical director tomorrow. :/



Why are you going to get chewed out?


----------



## fast65 (Apr 24, 2012)

exodus said:


> Why are you going to get chewed out?



Probably because I didn't fly a stable patient based solely on MOI. Or because I spent the extra 15 minutes to divert to a level 2 hospital instead of the level 4 that has no ortho services.

Quite honestly, I'm not sure why I will, but with my medical director, there doesn't technically have to be a reason.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 24, 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jdZ-hXW7xs&feature

Sorry my bad. It was late and I was trying to embed it but apparently I didn't do it right.

fast forward to 5:41 thru 6:24


----------



## Aidey (Apr 24, 2012)

ARRRRRRRRGH! 

My partner is going to kill my hearing. He is older, and very set in his ways, and his hearing isn't as good as it used to be. He has the music radio on loud, the truck radio on loud, his window open (lots of traffic noise) and is on the phone and pretty much yelling into it. 

He also refuses to believe me that the AC works better if the windows are closed, so pretty soon the fan will be on high too. 

All I want to do is read my book :-(


----------



## Anjel (Apr 24, 2012)

Ooo bbg is a celebrity. I like how some kid is just flying sideways at you lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 24, 2012)

For the first time ever I had to tell a guy to "hop in the back of the ambulance, drop your pants, and bend over". 

It was soo hard to keep a straight face on that medical aid :rofl:


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 24, 2012)

firefite said:


> For the first time ever I had to tell a guy to "hop in the back of the ambulance, drop your pants, and bend over".
> 
> It was soo hard to keep a straight face on that medical aid :rofl:



Haha, what'd everybody else on scene look like? I'd wager something like :unsure:


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh ACLS, how I love you. 

I'm in the middle of medic school doing sims that involve "activating the emergency response system" and using an AED


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 24, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Haha, what'd everybody else on scene look like? I'd wager something like :unsure:



The guy sat on a 3 inch screw. We got him in the back of the ambulance before we started our assessment. The screw was still in his butt. And of course he didn't want to get transported. 

So that was an awkward call to medical control to get clearence to remove the screw. I've taken screw out of wood before but it's alot different when it's flesh.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ooo bbg is a celebrity. I like how some kid is just flying sideways at you lol



I wish they had filmed me a little later in the evening when the half naked and in one case almost completely naked girls started dropping on my head. So much fun, you can see me trying really hard in the video to fight down a big stupid grin


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 24, 2012)

*ZOMBIES!!!  Get the Crossbows!!!*

Okay... had to take a break from finishing up school work for the semester to post this link.  Despite the fact that I primarily use GIS for Public Safety and Emergency Service applications, the people who made this GIS Database and Map are BRILLIANT!!!  This is a Zombie Survival Map.  The parameters for the creation of this data set may be in dispute by some, but the premise is AWESOME!!!  The maps lays out areas of higher danger as well as locations for supplies, such as guns, food, gas, etc.  Shopping Malls (Dawn of the Dead) are also highlighted, as well as locations for medical professionals; not hospitals (high danger areas), but the residences of Doctors and Nurses (if their residence location was available for the database) so that you can "target" who you want in your survival group.  Personally, I have already selected locations to take refuge at, shops to raid in the first 3 months, a place to set a permanent settlement once the dust starts to settle, and some of the people I need in the group to ensure our survival...  and of course, my choice in armaments...

Check it Out...

http://www.mapofthedead.com/


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 24, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Okay... had to take a break from finishing up school work for the semester to post this link.  Despite the fact that I primarily use GIS for Public Safety and Emergency Service applications, the people who made this GIS Database and Map are BRILLIANT!!!  This is a Zombie Survival Map.  The parameters for the creation of this data set may be in dispute by some, but the premise is AWESOME!!!  The maps lays out areas of higher danger as well as locations for supplies, such as guns, food, gas, etc.  Shopping Malls (Dawn of the Dead) are also highlighted, as well as locations for medical professionals; not hospitals (high danger areas), but the residences of Doctors and Nurses (if their residence location was available for the database) so that you can "target" who you want in your survival group.  Personally, I have already selected locations to take refuge at, shops to raid in the first 3 months, a place to set a permanent settlement once the dust starts to settle, and some of the people I need in the group to ensure our survival...  and of course, my choice in armaments...
> 
> Check it Out...
> 
> http://www.mapofthedead.com/



That's pretty cool.

I too have a pretty awesome plan. Probably not quite as detailed but a couple friends and I have a general idea of who, what, where, when and how. I'd have a grand old time with zombies. Just like Call of Duty!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That's pretty cool.
> 
> I too have a pretty awesome plan. Probably not quite as detailed but a couple friends and I have a general idea of who, what, where, when and how. I'd have a grand old time with zombies. Just like Call of Duty!



At work this winter, several of us (when bored) would have hour-long discussions on this.  As a result, we have a number of detailed plans for long-term survival... and I do mean "LONG TERM"!  Most people focus on "what type of gun is best for killing Zombies", but there is so much more to consider.

For every one of my GIS classes, I have to do an end-of-the-semester project.  For instance, last semester I mapped out a criminal investigation / 5 day search for SO Investigators and created a map book for further investigative purposes.  This semester I just finished up a county wide jurisdictional analysis for Rope Rescue Services, revealing jurisdictional boundaries based on local policy for wilderness versus urban rope rescue and basic versus technical rope rescue (using proximity to roadways and angle of terrain).  *Next semester I HAVE to create a county-wide Zombie Survival Map.*  That site is good, but I am finding issues with it; things that they did not factor in that I will... of course, I will not reveal my personal plan for fear that my select group arrives at out secure location and find 500 people with iPods squatting in my compound!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 24, 2012)

If I bring beer can I come to the compound? I guess I can leave my iPod at home... :rofl:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> If I bring beer can I come to the compound? I guess I can leave my iPod at home... :rofl:



You have to have skills necessary to the long-term success of our new society...  bringing beer?  NO... Knowing how to make beer?  YES.

I have a guy who knows how to make bio-diesel... the idea is that for every Zombie we kill, we can brew half a gallon of fuel.  See... that is a skill that can be far more valuable than being able to shoot in a long-term survival situation.  Other factors we have addressed long term (not survival, but new way of life):  Water (we have a location with a secure supply), power (solar), remote defense with a walled perimeter, food (canned only works for the first year, better have a long term plan), etc...

I really CAN NOT wait!!!


----------



## fast65 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have realized it's easier to bring my medical director a milk shake and ask for forgiveness, than it is to ask for permission.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 24, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> You have to have skills necessary to the long-term success of our new society...  bringing beer?  NO... Knowing how to make beer?  YES.
> 
> I have a guy who knows how to make bio-diesel... the idea is that for every Zombie we kill, we can brew half a gallon of fuel.  See... that is a skill that can be far more valuable than being able to shoot in a long-term survival situation.  Other factors we have addressed long term (not survival, but new way of life):  Water (we have a location with a secure supply), power (solar), remote defense with a walled perimeter, food (canned only works for the first year, better have a long term plan), etc...
> 
> I really CAN NOT wait!!!



I can brew beer too. That's about all I got for ya though....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 24, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I have realized it's easier to bring my medical director a milk shake and ask for forgiveness, than it is to ask for permission.



New signature. 

Thank you very much.  



Sorry BBG :/


----------



## fast65 (Apr 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> New signature.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> ...



You're welcome, it's what I'm here for


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 24, 2012)

firefite said:


> The guy sat on a 3 inch screw. We got him in the back of the ambulance before we started our assessment. The screw was still in his butt. And of course he didn't want to get transported.
> 
> So that was an awkward call to medical control to get clearence to remove the screw. I've taken screw out of wood before but it's alot different when it's flesh.



"Sat on," right 

That's what they all say :rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 24, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Okay... had to take a break from finishing up school work for the semester to post this link.  Despite the fact that I primarily use GIS for Public Safety and Emergency Service applications, the people who made this GIS Database and Map are BRILLIANT!!!  This is a Zombie Survival Map.  The parameters for the creation of this data set may be in dispute by some, but the premise is AWESOME!!!  The maps lays out areas of higher danger as well as locations for supplies, such as guns, food, gas, etc.  Shopping Malls (Dawn of the Dead) are also highlighted, as well as locations for medical professionals; not hospitals (high danger areas), but the residences of Doctors and Nurses (if their residence location was available for the database) so that you can "target" who you want in your survival group.  Personally, I have already selected locations to take refuge at, shops to raid in the first 3 months, a place to set a permanent settlement once the dust starts to settle, and some of the people I need in the group to ensure our survival...  and of course, my choice in armaments...
> 
> Check it Out...
> 
> http://www.mapofthedead.com/



CROSSBOW? Ahh damnit just another zombie discussion. I thought this was the big one :/


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 24, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> CROSSBOW? Ahh damnit just another zombie discussion. I thought this was the big one :/


Who needs crossbows?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 24, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Who needs crossbows?



It's called style?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 24, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> It's called style?



Style be damned... after a ton of research and debate with friends that will be part of the new civilization that we create in the post Zombie Apocalyptic World, two weapons cam to mind as primary:

Glock 17
9mm Beretta

Now, I know that the debate rages on what is the best weapons to take out zombies, and I agree that there are a wide range that have applications in certain situations, however overall, the criteria we set for weapons were met by these two handguns...  however, there are still those in my group that preach .40, .357, 12g, and 30-06... but after some objective discussion, we had to go with the 2 handguns that best met the criteria we felt was important.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 24, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Style be damned... after a ton of research and debate with friends that will be part of the new civilization that we create in the post Zombie Apocalyptic World, two weapons cam to mind as primary:
> 
> Glock 17
> 9mm Beretta
> ...



I really think that in the interest of simplicity we will be ok with the 12 g, 9 mm Beretta, and MP4 the hubby is always looking into. 

I really like the beretta, and I hope the zombies run away when I rack the shotgun cause I don't want to get any pellets in the plaster.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 24, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> You have to have skills necessary to the long-term success of our new society...  bringing beer?  NO... Knowing how to make beer?  YES.
> 
> I have a guy who knows how to make bio-diesel... the idea is that for every Zombie we kill, we can brew half a gallon of fuel.  See... that is a skill that can be far more valuable than being able to shoot in a long-term survival situation.  Other factors we have addressed long term (not survival, but new way of life):  Water (we have a location with a secure supply), power (solar), remote defense with a walled perimeter, food (canned only works for the first year, better have a long term plan), etc...
> 
> I really CAN NOT wait!!!



It can get very tedious defending potatoes. How much are you planning to pay the night watchmen?


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 24, 2012)

Got a carol from my mom while in school. Little sister is in the hospital, c. Diff that ran borderline septic


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 25, 2012)

Trail run? Why yes, yes I will  Oh summer, how I love thee


----------



## fast65 (Apr 25, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Trail run? Why yes, yes I will  Oh summer, how I love thee



It's raining here...and like 50 :/


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 25, 2012)

fast65 said:


> It's raining here...and like 50 :/



85 and not a cloud in the sky! I'd go for a ride today too if it weren't for a race on Saturday


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 25, 2012)

Admit it:  you guys want to look at my gorgeous people. We had family pictures taken the other day and the photographer posted them on her blog. 

http://www.denisefeagansphotography.com/blessed-louisa-family-photographer/


----------



## fast65 (Apr 25, 2012)

Lucky


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 25, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Admit it:  you guys want to look at my gorgeous people. We had family pictures taken the other day and the photographer posted them on her blog.
> 
> http://www.denisefeagansphotography.com/blessed-louisa-family-photographer/



I was so expecting that to be a link to akwardfamilyphotos.com


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 25, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Got a carol from my mom while in school. Little sister is in the hospital, c. Diff that ran borderline septic



An update, she got 3L of NS with 20meq of K per liter the first 90 minutes she was there to get her pressure up. She's been on a cipro drip, an oral antibiotic I can't remember the name of and another 125ml/hr of the NS/K mix, and she has a PRN for toradol and zofran. Her CT scan looked pretty bad, too according to her RN, said it was the most inflammation she's seen in a ped.  

She looked a lot better this morning, but she went to take a shower and went pretty hypotensive, and she's been in a persistent sinus tach at around 120 since then. 

Poor little thing, I'd trade places with her in a heart beat.


----------



## Epi-do (Apr 25, 2012)

Dana, you've got a great looking family!

adamjh3, sorry to hear about your sister.  I hope she starts feeling better soon.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 25, 2012)

Holy cow dude. How old is she. Im so sorry.

My thoughts and prayers are with your family and sister.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Holy cow dude. How old is she. Im so sorry.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with your family and sister.



She just turned 17. 

Thanks


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 25, 2012)

Our 8 transports a week frequent flier is going to JAIL!!!!  Woot!  I personally have taken this punk to the hospital 4 times since Saturday.  Tonight, the cops are camped on the ER, waiting for him to get discharged.  

The best news?  The jail is in a whole other county.  We've got at least 2 years that we won't have to deal with him!  (Parole violation, he's at least going to finish his original sentence.)


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 25, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Our 8 transports a week frequent flier is going to JAIL!!!!  Woot!  I personally have taken this punk to the hospital 4 times since Saturday.  Tonight, the cops are camped on the ER, waiting for him to get discharged.
> 
> The best news?  The jail is in a whole other county.  We've got at least 2 years that we won't have to deal with him!  (Parole violation, he's at least going to finish his original sentence.)



Darn, I was hoping he was getting snatched for abusing 911.




On another topic, my best friend is in the final stages of getting hired for Customs and Border Patrol.  Have a background investigator coming to my house Friday morning to interview me.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 25, 2012)

Linuss said:


> On another topic, my best friend is in the final stages of getting hired for Customs and Border Patrol.  Have a background investigator coming to my house Friday morning to interview me.



And on that note, Linuss will no longer be here starting Saturday. 
:rofl:


----------



## Aidey (Apr 25, 2012)

I hate my car. Another $1500 into the stupid thing.


----------



## silver (Apr 25, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Darn, I was hoping he was getting snatched for abusing 911.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a similar experience with a DoD investigator. It was awkward at best. 

When he/she shows you his/her credentials scrutinize for 30 secs and then say these are satisfactory, and then say "I've had a few run-ins with other federal agents before."


----------



## fast65 (Apr 25, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I hate my car. Another $1500 into the stupid thing.



I'm sorry  what happened?


----------



## Anjel (Apr 25, 2012)

Is it bad that I am absolutely terrified about going to the OR tomorrow and doing my intubations?


----------



## Aidey (Apr 25, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I'm sorry  what happened?



Forewarning, if any of this doesn't make sense it is my fault. I know zip about cars. 

A tone ring broke on the back passenger side, knocking out the ABS sensor, and in order to fix it they have to replace the whole back passenger axle. When I took it in to get that fixed they found that in the 2 weeks since they last looked at it the speed sensor had broken and wrapped around the front driver's axle and now that whole assembly has to be replaced.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Is it bad that I am absolutely terrified about going to the OR tomorrow and doing my intubations?



Nope.  I've been doing this for most of two decades, have a PERSONAL friend nurse anesthetist who has invited me to work with her, and I'm still nervous.

No pressure, but 15 people are sitting watching you work.  

Or so I've heard.

But you can't pay for that experience elsewhere.  Tubes are just too hard to come by, and it matters too much that you are competent.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 25, 2012)

Ya just nervous I suppose. I've never missed on a manikan but thats nothing like real life lol

As long as they let me choose my blade I should be ok. I hate miller blades.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ya just nervous I suppose. I've never missed on a manikan but thats nothing like real life lol
> 
> As long as they let me choose my blade I should be ok. I hate miller blades.



You'll do fine.  You have a wealth of experience, knowledge and tools in there with you, and most physicians won't give you a Malapatti of 4 right off the bat.


And learn  both blades and learn them well.  I prefer Macs, and 2 of my last 3 tubes have been Macs, but I also did a Miller just because each person is different.



My first intubation was an RSI in the field. :wacko:


----------



## Aprz (Apr 26, 2012)

Frustrating week.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 26, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Forewarning, if any of this doesn't make sense it is my fault. I know zip about cars.
> 
> A tone ring broke on the back passenger side, knocking out the ABS sensor, and in order to fix it they have to replace the whole back passenger axle. When I took it in to get that fixed they found that in the 2 weeks since they last looked at it the speed sensor had broken and wrapped around the front driver's axle and now that whole assembly has to be replaced.



Good lord, that sounds terrible


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 26, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Frustrating week.



You, too?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 26, 2012)

So enthused right now... shouting from the roof tops... facebook... college website... emtlife...

Semester is over!!!  I just finished presenting my final GIS Project to two classes of GIS Students.  Then, after confirming yet another "A" for the semester (can we say "Deans List" again), the Professor asked me if I would be one of the four speakers at the region's biannual GIS User Meeting!  30 minutes to present a county wide geospatial analysis resulting in the production of a map which shows jurisdiction for Rope Rescue Services provided in the county by factoring in slope (basic versus technical rope rescue), proximity to roadways (urban and rural versus remote and wilderness rope rescue), and length of ropes (Fire is limited on length, SAR is not).  The professor wants to introduce me to some GIS Technicians from other county GIS departments and GIS Specialists with other Emergency Service Organizations...  I MIGHT HAVE TO EVEN SMILE TONIGHT!!!


----------



## Aprz (Apr 26, 2012)

Probably less frustrating than your week. I'm just being whiny. I normally work CCT, but the RN that works on my unit decided to take this week off, and last week called in sick so I'm working on BLS. 

My partner is also completely lost, doesn't know where anything is at, and her mapping skills could use some improvement. She heavily relies on GPS. She doesn't have GPS other than her phone giving step-by-step instructions, but she always seems to make a wrong turn. My phone has it, but this week it hasn't been working "searching for GPS" is all it does. I personally don't like to use GPS and consider it an adjunct at most/a back-up if I truly am lost. As you can probably guess, I am in the back with the patient giving directions trying to get unlost. I hate it when that happens. She sucks at listening to my directions too.

Just things you gotta deal with when paired up with brand spanking new EMTs.


----------



## firetender (Apr 26, 2012)

*Dominant gene!*



abckidsmom said:


> Admit it: you guys want to look at my gorgeous people. We had family pictures taken the other day and the photographer posted them on her blog.
> 
> http://www.denisefeagansphotography.com/blessed-louisa-family-photographer/


 
The photo with Grandma and Gramps and the five kids...

All the kids got Gramps' eyes! Can you see it?


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 26, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Probably less frustrating than your week. I'm just being whiny. I normally work CCT, but the RN that works on my unit decided to take this week off, and last week called in sick so I'm working on BLS.
> 
> My partner is also completely lost, doesn't know where anything is at, and her mapping skills could use some improvement. She heavily relies on GPS. She doesn't have GPS other than her phone giving step-by-step instructions, but she always seems to make a wrong turn. My phone has it, but this week it hasn't been working "searching for GPS" is all it does. I personally don't like to use GPS and consider it an adjunct at most/a back-up if I truly am lost. As you can probably guess, I am in the back with the patient giving directions trying to get unlost. I hate it when that happens. She sucks at listening to my directions too.
> 
> Just things you gotta deal with when paired up with brand spanking new EMTs.



And she's probably a less-than-stellar EMT? That's the worst, when it feels like you literally have to do everything but turn the wheel all day. I've worked with a couple people like that. It amazes me they're able to retain employment for more than a couple of weeks.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 26, 2012)

I like how I'm getting *****ed at today for treating a patient effectively, and within protocol...


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> As long as they let me choose my blade I should be ok. I hate miller blades.



It's ok, a miller takes some skill to use ...

Use both while you've got OR time. I prefer a Miller but if I'm looking at a huge tongue I'm reaching for a Mac. Learn which anatomy suits a particular blade. Be sure to ask the preceptor any question that comes to mind.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 26, 2012)

Lol I got one tube today using a mac 3

I had 2 CRNAs and a doc yelling at me.

The lady was a 51 yr old smoker asthmatic. With a reactive airway. And rotten teeth. They told me if I missed they wouldn't be able to try again. 

No pressure at all. 

I tried on 2 others but one guy was really big and his vocal cords were.really floppy. And I couldn't visualize the glottic opening. 

The other one we couldnt get her damn mouth open.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 26, 2012)

That is one scary picture h34r: Congrats on your first tube today!


----------



## Anjel (Apr 26, 2012)

Haha I know! I kinda creeped myself out. Lol but thanks


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 26, 2012)

I keep seeing EMS administrator jobs posted... and they are looking more and more attractive. Having 20 years of management experience but now back to a "feet on the street" medic and fed piles of BS by mid level managers who are barely literate is starting to wear on me. I can only say, "you don't need to treat us ALL as children..." so many times.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Lol I got one tube today using a mac 3
> 
> I had 2 CRNAs and a doc yelling at me.
> 
> ...



Were his cords floppy... Or his epiglottis?


----------



## Anjel (Apr 26, 2012)

I thought it was cords. Maybe not. I really couldnt lift up hard enough to get a clear view.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 26, 2012)

Congrats Anjel


----------



## Aidey (Apr 26, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Good lord, that sounds terrible



Pretty much. It especially sucks because I had to dump $4500 into it last year when the alternator and transmission went out within in a couple weeks of each other.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 26, 2012)

firetender said:


> The photo with Grandma and Gramps and the five kids...
> 
> All the kids got Gramps' eyes! Can you see it?



I am an only child. That they have a crowd of grandchildren is unexpected. And you'll remember my dad has all those heart issues. He got the final word a week ago:  poor flow to 60%of his heart with small vessel disease. They don't know why he hasn't had a big fat mi yet, and they say that it doesn't look good if/when it happens. 

I'm just sick about that, so I got these photos. 

I think Marc and I look pretty similar anyway, so not surprising you see my dad's eyes on them. I think they totally match their dad.  The boy especially. Probably something biologically driven about that opinion.


----------



## exodus (Apr 26, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Pretty much. It especially sucks because I had to dump $4500 into it last year when the alternator and transmission went out within in a couple weeks of each other.



should have just scrapped it and bought a new car when the tranny went out. I'm wondering why it cost over 4k to replace those two. Tranny parts and labor is about 2500 and the alternator shouldn't be any more than 200.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 26, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I keep seeing EMS administrator jobs posted... and they are looking more and more attractive. Having 20 years of management experience but now back to a "feet on the street" medic and fed piles of BS by mid level managers who are barely literate is starting to wear on me. I can only say, "you don't need to treat us ALL as children..." so many times.



Three points.

1.Midlevel managers who are selected via the good old boy system or because of clinical competence rarely have the skill set to be leaders as well.

2.It's easy to fall into the "treat them like kids" trap when they all either act like kids or are kids

3.This management carp way harder than I ever imagined.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 26, 2012)

exodus said:


> should have just scrapped it and bought a new car when the tranny went out. I'm wondering why it cost over 4k to replace those two. Tranny parts and labor is about 2500 and the alternator shouldn't be any more than 200.



I would have looked at getting something new but it only had 80,000 miles on it at the time and was paid off. Hard to scrap a paid off car that should still have several years on it. Plus with a dead tranny the trade in value would have sucked. 

The $4500 included the $900 in rental car expenses (4 different rentals over 3 weeks). The issue with the alternator was intermittent, which made it hard to diagnose. The first time it died was after sitting for a week, so the shop recharged my battery, checked the alternator and said it was good to go. 3 days later it died. After that they replaced the battery and checked the alternator and said it was good to go. 3 days later it dies again. After that they kept it until they were able to catch the alternator malfunctioning. So it wasn't as easy as "Oh, the alternator is dead lets replace it". 

Plus on my car the front axle has to be removed to replace the alternator (I know, WTF). So it took a few hours longer than on most cars, which doubled the cost.  

So $900 in rentals + $2800 for the tranny + $250 in towing and $550 for the alternator = $4500


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 26, 2012)

Complete the sentence. 

"A BMI of 80 and a 9th grade education ___________"


----------



## medic417 (Apr 26, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Complete the sentence.
> 
> "A BMI of 80 and a 9th grade education ___________"



......is an EMS job requirement!!!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 26, 2012)

medic417 said:


> ......is an EMS job requirement!!!



If that is true then it is the first time I am under and over qualified for a single job at the same time!


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 26, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Complete the sentence.
> 
> "A BMI of 80 and a 9th grade education ___________"



Is what almost every supervisor I've ever had met


----------



## rwik123 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## medic417 (Apr 26, 2012)

FireWA1 said:


> If that is true then it is the first time I am under and over qualified for a single job at the same time!



You are fired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 26, 2012)

*scientifically proven as most effective CPR*


----------



## cynikalkat (Apr 26, 2012)

*whoa*

holy mother of...the company I work for just got bought out...by Falck. I hope this is a good move for us.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 26, 2012)

cynikalkat said:


> holy mother of...the company I work for just got bought out...by Falck. I hope this is a good move for us.



I'm sure it was for the sellers, maybe not for the employees.:unsure:


----------



## cynikalkat (Apr 26, 2012)

medic417 said:


> I'm sure it was for the sellers, maybe not for the employees.:unsure:



well...it *might *be better for us, god I hope so...time will tell


----------



## medic417 (Apr 26, 2012)

cynikalkat said:


> well...it *might *be better for us, god I hope so...time will tell



Hope it is better.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 26, 2012)

Shoulder mics...really!? That's about all I'll say about that so I don't get myself into trouble by voicing my opinion on the internet.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Shoulder mics...really!? That's about all I'll say about that so I don't get myself into trouble by voicing my opinion on the internet.



What did we miss here?


----------



## medic417 (Apr 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Shoulder mics...really!? That's about all I'll say about that so I don't get myself into trouble by voicing my opinion on the internet.


Hey they look cool.
:rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 26, 2012)

I never use the radio in the truck. I do everything with my portable. Gotta have a shoulder mic... And the radio on a Boston strap.


----------



## rwik123 (Apr 26, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Hey they look cool.
> :rofl:



I prefer whacker straps..or the "firemen straps".


----------



## rwik123 (Apr 26, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I never use the radio in the truck. I do everything with my portable. Gotta have a shoulder mic... And the radio on a Boston strap.



Didn't see this post. But those straps ^


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 26, 2012)

rwik123 said:


> I prefer whacker straps..or the "firemen straps".



They are exceptionally convenient straps, but holy cow what a pain in normal use.  I use them in active firefighting only.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 26, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> What did we miss here?



Our new radios came with shoulder mics and they decided to make it mandatory that we wear them. 

Maybe it'll grow on me.

What are these Boston straps you speak of?


----------



## Aidey (Apr 26, 2012)

It is a strap worn diagonally across the chest that you can clip the radio holster to (I think).

What is sad is that I have never heard that term before, but I have seen them. It figures Boston would come up with something that is the fire equivalent of an EMS hip holster for your 3 pairs of scissors.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Our new radios came with shoulder mics and they decided to make it mandatory that we wear them.
> 
> Maybe it'll grow on me.
> 
> What are these Boston straps you speak of?



I like shoulder mics.  I wear the radio on the back of my belt, and stretch the mic up and over and clip it to the button fabric of my polo.  I love how I can keep the radio turned way down but still here it, and I am not taking it on and off my belt all day.  



Aidey said:


> It is a strap worn diagonally across the chest that you can clip the radio holster to (I think).



Yep.  It's extremely firefighterish.  I think it's slightly overacheiving, but whatever.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 26, 2012)

Aidey said:


> It is a strap worn diagonally across the chest that you can clip the radio holster to (I think).
> 
> What is sad is that I have never heard that term before, but I have seen them. It figures Boston would come up with something that is the fire equivalent of an EMS hip holster for your 3 pairs of scissors.



:rofl: Thank you! Sorry I'm feeling extremely lazy at the moment and didn't google it.



abckidsmom said:


> I like shoulder mics.  I wear the radio on the back of my belt, and stretch the mic up and over and clip it to the button fabric of my polo.  I love how I can keep the radio turned way down but still here it, and I am not taking it on and off my belt all day.



That's about the only advantage I can see. Just seems obnoxious considering we run system status management so we sit in the truck all day unless you are lucky enough to get a hard post but we rarely stay there long. Pager on one side and radio on the other...my belt is getting crowded!

With the old radios I just left it in the door handle pocket thingy and grabbed it and clipped it on my pocket whenever I got out of the unit.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> :rofl: Thank you! Sorry I'm feeling extremely lazy at the moment and didn't google it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used it the most in the SSM system I worked in.  On at the start of shift, off at the end.  I just sat on the radio all day.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 26, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I used it the most in the SSM system I worked in.  On at the start of shift, off at the end.  I just sat on the radio all day.



Fine...I'll stop complaining and give them a chance then :lol:

Just like my own mother, always winning with experience and logic.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 26, 2012)

I can't stand people who's entire life revolves around EMS. 

They wear their work pants everyday of the week. Always sone EMT shirt with corny jokes. Every post on fb is "Like if you think EMTs" are heros. 

Every picture they post is of an ambulance. 

I am seriously gonna have to defriend Rob. 

Hahaha jk. But this chick I work with is getting on my nerves.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I am seriously gonna have to defriend Rob.



Woa, woa, woa! Way too hurt my feelings! Unfortunately though at the current time my life does revolve around EMS between school and work. Only 2 more months though and I get my life back!


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I can't stand people who's entire life revolves around EMS.
> 
> They wear their work pants everyday of the week. Always sone EMT shirt with corny jokes. Every post on fb is "Like if you think EMTs" are heros.
> 
> ...



Ya, u should definitely tell the chick to take off her EMS pants next time u see her! Lol...


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I can't stand people who's entire life revolves around EMS.
> 
> They wear their work pants everyday of the week. Always sone EMT shirt with corny jokes. Every post on fb is "Like if you think EMTs" are heros.
> 
> ...



So your saying the 80 hour weeks I've been doing are a problem?!?


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 26, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> So your saying the 80 hour weeks I've been doing are a problem?!?



I believe he was simply referring to peoples behavior strictly outside their scheduled duty shifts. 

Every place has some degree of whackers parading around... I mean I knew a girl who would wear EMS pants, some sort of EMS shirt, her Sscope and a BPcuff to school. Mind you this was before she even finished EMT class, which by our local protocol meant that she was not allowed to leave school to respond to any calls... Just kinda makes you look silly wearing all that stuff if there isn't even the slightest chance you will respond to anything.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 26, 2012)

MochaRaf said:


> I believe he was simply referring to peoples behavior strictly outside their scheduled duty shifts.



He is a she


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> He is a she



Uhm, yeaaaah I totally knew that! I was uhm, just seeing if you would be the friend she says you are and correct me... But it's all good, you PASSED the test, yay!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 26, 2012)

MochaRaf said:


> Uhm, yeaaaah I totally knew that! I was uhm, just seeing if you would be the friend she says you are and correct me... But it's all good, you PASSED the test, yay!



I do what I can.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 27, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I used it the most in the SSM system I worked in.  On at the start of shift, off at the end.  I just sat on the radio all day.



And with absolutely no fanfare, we now have our 25,000th post of this thread.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 27, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> And with absolutely no fanfare, we now have our 25,000th post of this thread.



...despite all attempts to have a mod lock it...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> ...despite all attempts to have a mod lock it...



That can be arranged.h34r:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 27, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> That can be arranged.h34r:



On post 27,666... my favorite number... ^_^


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 27, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> On post 27,666... my favorite number... ^_^



That is one helluva interesting favorite number... Is there a story behind it?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 27, 2012)

MochaRaf said:


> That is one helluva interesting favorite number... Is there a story behind it?



It's how old he is...:rofl:


----------



## dmc2007 (Apr 27, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Our new radios came with shoulder mics and they decided to make it mandatory that we wear them.



My guess would be that that is to reduce damage-the odds of you dropping the radio goes down the less you have to remove it from your belt.  When my University PD went to speaker mics, they had one officer who refused to use the speaker mic-guess whose radio was out for service the most?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 27, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> It's how old he is...:rofl:



coming from the man that farts dust h34r:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 27, 2012)

MochaRaf said:


> That is one helluva interesting favorite number... Is there a story behind it?



27,666

2 = Because I don't want to wait for the 30,000 to arrive

7 = My actual favorite single digit number

666 = Because I worship the dark one...  



j/k... I would never worship ffemt...  :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 27, 2012)

Mr. Frederick Douglass may have just inspired a new tattoo. 

"Without struggle, there is no progress "


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 27, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> 27,666
> 
> 2 = Because I don't want to wait for the 30,000 to arrive
> 
> ...



:rofl:

I know it's very controversial taking pictures of healthcare providers in action with their patients.. But in order to proof you wrong that FFemt isnt the dark one I snapped some shots of him doing some high quality CPR!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 27, 2012)

MochaRaf said:


>



I only do one pawed CPR when the patient is less than 25% of my size.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 27, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I only do one pawed CPR when the patient is less than 25% of my size.



If you are doing one pawed CPR you know something is seriously wrong. 

Done it recently. Hope I never have too again or at least don't have too for a long, long time. 

Now should I have used "to" instead of "too"? hahaha


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 27, 2012)

MochaRaf said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I know it's very controversial taking pictures of healthcare providers in action with their patients.. But in order to proof you wrong that FFemt isnt the dark one I snapped some shots of him doing some high quality CPR!



I prefer to use foot only CPR instead of hands only.  Place the heel of your foot on the chest and stomp in time to "Another One Bites The Dust"


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 27, 2012)

NVRob said:


> If you are doing one pawed CPR you know something is seriously wrong.
> 
> Done it recently, hope I never have too again or at least don't have too for a long, long time.
> 
> Now should I have used "to" instead of "too"? hahaha



or "two"?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 27, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I prefer to use foot only CPR instead of hands only.  Place the heel of your foot on the chest and stomp in time to "Another One Bites The Dust"



for two minutes until "shock advised"?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 27, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> or "two"?



Alright now you are just making things difficult! :rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> for two minutes until "shock advised"?



Depends upon if the jumper cables will reach from the rig.


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 27, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Depends upon if the jumper cables will reach from the rig.



Who needs jumper cables? The way we shock our patient is by getting trauma naked and jumping in circle around them... Or is it more of a bouncing?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 27, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Depends upon if the jumper cables will reach from the rig.


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 27, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


>



They are way too considered in these demonstrations... Do you really think the child wants us to check his breath so we can give him a breath mint in case it smells funny? I think the kid has bigger problems like why he wears a banana colored dress shirt at age 7


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 27, 2012)

FFEMT doing CPR...


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


>



Just solidifying ffemt's statement. Who checks airway before starting 1-rescuer CPR anymore? Sooooooo 2010 h34r:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 27, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Just solidifying ffemt's statement. Who checks airway before starting 1-rescuer CPR anymore? Sooooooo 2010 h34r:



Some of us were doing this stuff before 2010, young gun... 

I still do 5:1  :unsure:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 27, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Some of us were doing this stuff before 2010, young gun...
> 
> I still do 5:1  :unsure:



Wait, the world existed before 2010? 

5:1 CPR, did you do a precordial thump with that? h34r:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 27, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Wait, the world existed before 2010?
> 
> 5:1 CPR, did you do a precordial thump with that? h34r:



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyUQPFggcPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 27, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyUQPFggcPQ[/YOUTUBE]



:rofl:


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 27, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Just solidifying ffemt's statement. Who checks airway before starting 1-rescuer CPR anymore? Sooooooo 2010 h34r:



I just consulted the new AHA guidelines regarding 1 man CPR, it's definitely still in there... See for yourself!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Aprz (Apr 27, 2012)

My night just got better. Working on CCT again and possibly tomorrow to.

My poor little brother had 4 guns pointed at him today though.  He didn't get robbed or shot, the gangsters were probably just screwing around. They left laughing when he put his hands up he said.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 27, 2012)

Aprz said:


> My night just got better. Working on CCT again and possibly tomorrow to.
> 
> My poor little brother had 4 guns pointed at him today though.  He didn't get robbed or shot, the gangsters were probably just screwing around. They left laughing when he put his hands up he said.



Is it force-you-to-realize-you-appreciate-your-younger-sibling week or what?


----------



## Aidey (Apr 27, 2012)

MochaRaf said:


> That is a great seal he's got going there... I was very disappointed to find my partner not having a proper seal on the patient...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is that a monkey and a cat?!


----------



## Aprz (Apr 27, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Is it force-you-to-realize-you-appreciate-your-younger-sibling week or what?


Apparently so.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 27, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Woa, woa, woa! Way too hurt my feelings!




I wuv you!






MochaRaf said:


> Ya, u should definitely tell the chick to take off her EMS pants next time u see her! Lol...






Sorry I don't roll that way




MochaRaf said:


> I believe he was simply referring to peoples behavior strictly outside of their normally scheduled shifts.



This








NVRob said:


> He is a she






Thannnkkkk you




MochaRaf said:


> Uhm, yeaaaah I totally knew that! I was uhm, just seeing if you would be the friend she says you are and correct me... But it's all good, you PASSED the test, yay!




Very good friend indeed.


----------



## LifelongEMT (Apr 27, 2012)

I think its gonna be a long day. started my shift at 3 am have a doc appointment in the city an hour and a half away at 6 so we got dispatched at 4 o yeah looooong day. o well at least its nice out


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 27, 2012)

Aprz said:


> My night just got better. Working on CCT again and possibly tomorrow to.
> 
> My poor little brother had 4 guns pointed at him today though.  He didn't get robbed or shot, the gangsters were probably just screwing around. They left laughing when he put his hands up he said.



Sorry to hear that man. I'm glad to hear he's a alright though.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 27, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Is it force-you-to-realize-you-appreciate-your-younger-sibling week or what?



How is she doing Adam?


----------



## Anjel (Apr 27, 2012)

Yup


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 27, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> How is she doing Adam?



She looked a lot better yesterday. Still in a bit of pain, and not able to eat much of anything and definitely not able to drink enough to keep herself hydrated. She can at least get up and shuffle to the bathroom by herself now.
I was able to get a couple laughs out of her last night, so that's a good sign


----------



## medic417 (Apr 27, 2012)

Aprz said:


> My night just got better. Working on CCT again and possibly tomorrow to.
> 
> My poor little brother had 4 guns pointed at him today though.  He didn't get robbed or shot, the gangsters were probably just screwing around. They left laughing when he put his hands up he said.



Sounds like the gangsters were just kids with water guns.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 27, 2012)

Do yourself a favor, Google "Zerg Rush"


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 27, 2012)

*Epic win*






Rumor has it that a neighboring Fire Department changed their slogan to "None". Epic Win.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 27, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Do yourself a favor, Google "Zerg Rush"


That's so cool!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 27, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Do yourself a favor, Google "Zerg Rush"



Ha that only took me mile 30 minutes to figure out and I suck at it. Very cool thought thanks for sharing lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 27, 2012)

Alright I might get yelled at for profiling but I love Hispanic panic when you put them in the waiting room and they start screaming at the top of their lungs how they are going to die. 

Priceless looks directed at the paramedic intern from all the occupants and the staff.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 27, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Sorry I don't roll that way


What's wrong with rolling that way? 

I may have topped myself tonight, the chicken marinara I made was delicious, especially with the wine I served it with.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 27, 2012)

fast65 said:


> What's wrong with rolling that way?
> 
> I may have topped myself tonight, the chicken marinara I made was delicious, especially with the wine I served it with.



Nothing wrong. I just prefer to look at men without pants on.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 27, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Nothing wrong. I just prefer to look at men without pants on.



Valid point


----------



## Anjel (Apr 28, 2012)

Horrible day at work. On a call for 4 hours. Long story. 

I come home and this...






I love my fiance, but sometimes I want to run him over with my car.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 28, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I love my fiance, but sometimes I want to run him over with my car.



Domestic violence is not the answer!


----------



## fast65 (Apr 28, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Horrible day at work. On a call for 4 hours. Long story.
> 
> I come home and this...
> 
> ...



I'm going to say something very insensitive, however, I will precede it with something less insensitive. 

I'm sorry you had a bad day  If you want to talk...I will listen and do nothing. 

Now, my original thought: run him over in my district, I need more trauma in my life.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 28, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Now, my original thought: run him over in my district, I need more trauma in my life.



I agree. We talked about it today and one of the "bad" calls I haven't seen yet is a multisystems trauma. 

Had the arrest, had the pedi arrest, had a couple wicked breathers, had a chest painer that turned into a STEMI in the ER (only had depression in the field so no pre-alert), had a hemorrhagic stroke, had a thrombolitic stroke, had bilateral brain aneurysms, had the hypotensive septic pt, done a fair share of conscious sedation calls but no multisystems trauma. 

Best part is all of this is in 3 weeks of internship. I am the definition of a black cloud and the talk is that my preceptor is passing his black cloud torch to me. I'll take it as long as I can pass it to an intern in the future


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 28, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I agree. We talked about it today and one of the "bad" calls I haven't seen yet is a multisystems trauma.
> 
> Had the arrest, had the pedi arrest, had a couple wicked breathers, had a chest painer that turned into a STEMI in the ER (only had depression in the field so no pre-alert), had a hemorrhagic stroke, had a thrombolitic stroke, had bilateral brain aneurysms, had the hypotensive septic pt, done a fair share of conscious sedation calls but no multisystems trauma.
> 
> Best part is all of this is in 3 weeks of internship. I am the definition of a black cloud and the talk is that my preceptor is passing his black cloud torch to me. I'll take it as long as I can pass it to an intern in the future



Eh, I am the complete opposite. I am the super white cloud, not even jinxing us works. I suppose it is for the best, never want to wish anyone harm anyways.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 28, 2012)

MochaRaf said:


> Eh, I am the complete opposite. I am the super white cloud, not even jinxing us works. I suppose it is for the best, never want to wish anyone harm anyways.



I don't ever really want someone to get really hurt or injured but I do like to be around when it does happen. Except for kids. I'm getting better with them but they still get me a bit. 

Although I could go the rest of my career without another pediatric arrest and be perfectly fine with that. Unfortunately at the pace I'm going it doesn't sound like I will be so lucky. 

Had a motorcycle accident today. Came out priority one as "pt thrown from his bike". Turned out he was at a stop and got bumped at <5 mph from behind and fell over. Couple scrapes but nothing serious.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 28, 2012)

MochaRaf said:


> Eh, I am the complete opposite. I am the super white cloud, not even jinxing us works. I suppose it is for the best, never want to wish anyone harm anyways.



Think of it this way. Someone is going to get messed up somewhere at some time isn't better that it happens while you're there rather than some less enthusiastic provider


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 28, 2012)

You know you've had a stressful week when you're a grown *** man and a song comes on the radio that makes you start bawling on your drive home. For like no reason at all. 

What the heck?
[YOUTUBE]iCdBc5uByFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 28, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> You know you've had a stressful week when you're a grown *** man and a song comes on the radio that makes you start bawling on your drive home. For like no reason at all.
> 
> What the heck?
> [YOUTUBE]iCdBc5uByFQ[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah but that's Johnny man. He could make Hitler get all maudlin and weepy. Stay strong.


----------



## firetender (Apr 28, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Do yourself a favor, Google "Zerg Rush"


 
It's not nice to give CL's flashbacks!


----------



## firetender (Apr 28, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Nothing wrong. I just prefer to look at men without pants on.


 
 If you're going to look at me I'd prefer you put your pants back on.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 28, 2012)

It's amazing the people who promise they are different are the ones who hurt you the most.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 28, 2012)

My pants on. Their pants off lol


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 28, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> And with absolutely no fanfare, we now have our 25,000th post of this thread.



I should get a sticker or something.  Where's the carrot in this place???


----------



## fast65 (Apr 28, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> You know you've had a stressful week when you're a grown *** man and a song comes on the radio that makes you start bawling on your drive home. For like no reason at all.
> 
> What the heck?
> [YOUTUBE]iCdBc5uByFQ[/YOUTUBE]



Been there, just with a different song. I'm really sorry you're having a crappy week Adam.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 28, 2012)

It seems it's my supervisors goal this week to see just how much he can piss me off.

And speaking of no pants, my roommate is, for some reason, no wearing his pants. :huh:


----------



## Anjel (Apr 28, 2012)

Nothing like having an 8 y.o beg you to save their grandma who was just pronounced.

:-/ Not something I think I will get used to.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 28, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> You know you've had a stressful week when you're a grown *** man and a song comes on the radio that makes you start bawling on your drive home. For like no reason at all.
> 
> What the heck?
> [YOUTUBE]iCdBc5uByFQ[/YOUTUBE]



That song, especially the last verse, makes me well up no matter what the day.


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 28, 2012)

Covering today for 4 hours is actually gonna be 6+ hours. After getting my butt handed to me for the last 2 days. 

It all gets better in a week when I change areas. Can't wait to get to the pool tonight and start drinking.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 28, 2012)

Working OT again. I'm glad to make the extra money, but I'm starting to get a tiny bit fried.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 28, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Been there, just with a different song. I'm really sorry you're having a crappy week Adam.



Clearly you missed the "grown *** man" part of my post 

I suppose it was about time for my annual tear-letting, gotta keep those ducts drained out or you could get some increased ICP. Feels good, y'know?


----------



## fast65 (Apr 28, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Clearly you missed the "grown *** man" part of my post
> 
> I suppose it was about time for my annual tear-letting, gotta keep those ducts drained out or you could get some increased ICP. Feels good, y'know?



Dammit, I'm a man!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 28, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> I suppose it was about time for my annual tear-letting, gotta keep those ducts drained out or you could get some increased ICP. Feels good, y'know?



I so want to make a comment about having used an argument similar to this on a date once but I won't because I have to set an example.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 28, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Dammit, I'm a man!



The odd part is... you're older than me :huh:


----------



## fast65 (Apr 28, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> The odd part is... you're older than me :huh:



My mind has been blown.


----------



## cynikalkat (Apr 28, 2012)

*so far so good*

We have 3 new ambulances already..wow


----------



## LifelongEMT (Apr 28, 2012)

:blink:I dont believe my company will EVER get a new ambulance!


----------



## fast65 (Apr 28, 2012)

We only get new chassis' and remount the boxes.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 28, 2012)

Just got this text notification of a call:

(Incident Notification) Call#: -5484 ; EMS-Sick/Other ; 1007 @&$) RD ; ; Box 607 ; Info:  right leg pain  adv just got out of hosp for strepacockrus  51yom

OMG.  Send everyone. He's got the strepacockrus!


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 28, 2012)

fast65 said:


> My mind has been blown.



Once this starts happening it happens more and more. It can get astonishing.


----------



## LifelongEMT (Apr 28, 2012)

fast65 said:


> We only get new chassis' and remount the boxes.



I would settle for that. One of our "BETTER" units has 297k but the box is perfect due to well a roll over in 07.....


----------



## fast65 (Apr 28, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Once this starts happening it happens more and more. It can get astonishing.



Unfortunately I don't have much of a mind to blow. 

Haha, one our dispatchers used "vaginysmus" the other day.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 28, 2012)

AND THE CHAT WORKS!!!     It is an "Opening Day of Fishing Season" Miracle!!!


----------



## Aidey (Apr 28, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Unfortunately I don't have much of a mind to blow.
> 
> Haha, one our dispatchers used "vaginysmus" the other day.



Please tell me they used it in casual conversation, and you were not being dispatched for it?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 28, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Please tell me they used it in casual conversation, and you were not being dispatched for it?



LMAO...  :rofl:


----------



## firetender (Apr 28, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Nothing like having an 8 y.o beg you to save their grandma who was just pronounced.
> 
> :-/ Not something I think I will get used to.


 
If you get used to it you're working in the wrong neighborhood!

Just curious; how did you handle it?


----------



## Anjel (Apr 28, 2012)

firetender said:


> If you get used to it you're working in the wrong neighborhood!
> 
> Just curious; how did you handle it?



The mom just kinda swept the kid away to his room. 

I didn't have time to react.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 28, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> LMAO...  :rofl:



Well! Seriously!!! What woman calls 911 because her partner can't penetrate her or her tampon won't go in? FFS!


Never mind, don't answer that. Consider it a rhetorical question.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 28, 2012)

Im not going to do.what every healthy person does. And drink my stresses away.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 28, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Well! Seriously!!! What woman calls 911 because her partner can't penetrate her or her tampon won't go in? FFS!
> 
> 
> Never mind, don't answer that. Consider it a rhetorical question.



Ya.... I thought you had be in EMS longer than 3 seconds...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 28, 2012)

Alright Mr. 10/10 abdominal pain who is rolling on the ground screaming. The next time I ask you if you drink and you say only socially then I ask you if you have had anything today and you say no, rethink your answers.

Blew a .22 at the ER. After I gave him 5 mg of morphine....

Needless to say if I ever run on him again he will get no narcotics from me. 

Don't lie to me and make me look like an idiot in front of the ER staff. 

A&O, walking, no slurring, nice clean house, nothing pointed to alcohol abuse, he didn't even smell like booze. What the hell am I supposed to do? Withhold pain management from a man rolling around screaming on the ground in front of me, my preceptor, his partner and 4 firemedics?


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 29, 2012)

On a happy note, my sister got discharged today after five days in hospital.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 29, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Please tell me they used it in casual conversation, and you were not being dispatched for it?



I wasn't dispatched for it...another unit was  They said "unknown vaginysmus status"


----------



## Anjel (Apr 29, 2012)

So.glad to hear adam!

Side.note: what is EMSA?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> So.glad to hear adam!
> 
> Side.note: what is EMSA?



Emergency Medical Services Authority.

That's what the end of the agency I work for name stands for at least.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 29, 2012)

fast65 said:


> We only get new chassis' and remount the boxes.



I guess I should not mention that all of our trucks are 2010 and newer. The real question will be how long we keep them for since the company has only been around since 2010.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 29, 2012)

fast65 said:


> We only get new chassis' and remount the boxes.



Same here. They are working on replacing our whole fleet.

Remounts on new chassis but the boxes are getting totally refurbed and redesigned on the inside so they don't even look like our old ambulances on the inside. It's like an OR back there with the lights they switched to. and we have a remote controlled spotlight on the roof of the cab h34r:


----------



## fast65 (Apr 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Same here. They are working on replacing our whole fleet.
> 
> Remounts on new chassis but the boxes are getting totally refurbed and redesigned on the inside so they don't even look like our old ambulances on the inside. It's like an OR back there with the lights they switched to. and we have a remote controlled spotlight on the roof of the cab h34r:



Lucky  The interior of our boxes are pretty much unchanged, and I don't particularly like them. However, all of our first out units are 2011's, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Same here. They are working on replacing our whole fleet.
> 
> Remounts on new chassis but the boxes are getting totally refurbed and redesigned on the inside so they don't even look like our old ambulances on the inside. It's like an OR back there with the lights they switched to. and we have a remote controlled spotlight on the roof of the cab h34r:



What are these boxes you speak so highly of? :lol:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 29, 2012)

firefite said:


> What are these boxes you speak so highly of? :lol:



I need to take a picture of this drawing hanging in the EMS room of one of our hospitals here. 

It's going to make you laugh. I'll snag one tomorrow if we make it to that ER.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 29, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I wasn't dispatched for it...another unit was  They said "unknown vaginysmus status"



Oh my.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 29, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I wasn't dispatched for it...another unit was  They said "unknown vaginysmus status"



There are certain things you never want to experience in EMS... and yet... 

One question, since this has never been addressed in any class or training I have been to, how the hell do you assess this pre-hospital???


----------



## Aidey (Apr 29, 2012)

You don't. It only happens when something is inserted into the vagina. As long as nothing is in there it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 29, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> On a happy note, my sister got discharged today after five days in hospital.



That's awesome to hear man.


----------



## LifelongEMT (Apr 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Same here. They are working on replacing our whole fleet.
> 
> Remounts on new chassis but the boxes are getting totally refurbed and redesigned on the inside so they don't even look like our old ambulances on the inside. It's like an OR back there with the lights they switched to. and we have a remote controlled spotlight on the roof of the cab h34r:



The Only way anything gets refurbed at my company is if say the idiot medic is driving way to fast in the snow and rolls it. or she hits a deer then gets out to check its pulse. She a gem im tellin ya. AND she no longer works for us. Thank God


----------



## fast65 (Apr 29, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Oh my.



Right? Rather unprofessional, but we're going away from that dispatch center anyways.

Awesome, not even 1/3 of the way through my 36, and I'm already 4 charts down. This is going to be a very, very long day.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 29, 2012)

Awww, my partner made breakfast while I was finishing my charts


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 29, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Awww, my partner made breakfast while I was finishing my charts



Hmmm sounds like he want's a favor.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Hmmm sounds like he want's a favor.



I know...but what?!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Hmmm sounds like he want's a favor.



... or is attracted to you ...  :unsure:


----------



## fast65 (Apr 29, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> ... or is attracted to you ...  :unsure:



Nah, my bromance already left for vacation, my partner today just realizes how cranky I am when I don't eat.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 29, 2012)

fast65 said:


> my partner today just realizes how cranky I am when I don't eat.



Sure recipe for a partner to hold ya down and shove a grapefruit down your throat...  get some food in your partner and feel some satisfaction...


----------



## Aidey (Apr 29, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Sure recipe for a partner to hold ya down and shove a grapefruit down your throat...  get some food in your partner and feel some satisfaction...



Um. What?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 29, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Um. What?



Oh, ya, like you have never worked with someone who brought that side of you out...

"Stop wiggling... I am just trying to feed you..."


----------



## Aidey (Apr 29, 2012)

A grapefruit?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 29, 2012)

Aidey said:


> A grapefruit?



You prefer papaya?  ^_^


----------



## Anjel (Apr 29, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Oh, ya, like you have never worked with someone who brought that side of you out...
> 
> "Stop wiggling... I am just trying to feed you..."



Hell ya I have. Mine needs coffee and prozac or we aren't going out on the road.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 29, 2012)

A certain 7 yo just came into my room.  They are having a sleepover tonight and are sitting up late watching movies.

Bethany:  Mama, I really have a bad headache.
Me:  Oh. my. goodness.  I bet I know what the problem is.
B:  I know what you're gonna say and it's not that.
Me:  Oh yeah?
B:  You're gonna say I should just go to sleep.
Me:  You always were the smart one.
B:  But that's not going to work!
Me:  So...
B:  Maybe some tylenol and I should go to sleep?
Me:  Oh, man.  Maybe you should call 911.
B:  But isn't the ambulance for people who are really sick?
Me:  Are you saying you're not really sick?
B:  Maybe I should just go to sleep.

...I'm raising a ROCKET SCIENTIST!


----------



## Aidey (Apr 29, 2012)

That is some elegant maneuvering right there.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 29, 2012)

Aidey said:


> That is some elegant maneuvering right there.



What I didn't tell her is that 2 days a week, I call people on their crap for money.  

She was up against a master.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm trying to decide if it's a good thing or a bad thing that I don't get excited on scene anymore. Everything is systematic and much slower in my head rather than going 1041804731205 miles an hour. 

I'm trying to decide if this is me getting more comfortable or me getting complacent...I'm leaning towards comfortable because I'm always thorough but who knows.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'm trying to decide if it's a good thing or a bad thing that I don't get excited on scene anymore. Everything is systematic and much slower in my head rather than going 1041804731205 miles an hour.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if this is me getting more comfortable or me getting complacent...I'm leaning towards comfortable because I'm always thorough but who knows.



Good thing as long as your picking up on all the stuff you have been.

I tell new partners of they see me in a hurry it's BAD....


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 29, 2012)

Remember EMTLIFERS every time you break a forum rule another baby bird gets it. Why do you all hate baby birds so much?


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Remember EMTLIFERS every time you break a forum rule another baby bird gets it. Why do you all hate baby birds so much?



HOLY HUGE PICTURE, Batman!

You are too cute to squish that baby bird!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 29, 2012)

Is that not the creepiest photo of me ever!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 29, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> HOLY HUGE PICTURE, Batman!
> 
> You are too cute to squish that baby bird!



I know I was going for dramatic effect  I did wait till it was the last post out of consideration to those of you with slow connections though.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 30, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Is that not the creepiest photo of me ever!



I'm sure it could be creepier, but please don't try. Some of us have to sleep tonight.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 30, 2012)

BBG, You da man!


----------



## smalls801 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello all. I'm not an EMT but hope.to.someday soon be one


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Aprz (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Anjel (Apr 30, 2012)

Awww BBG you are too cute.

Now put the bird down and walk away.


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome! 

And BBG, are you going to finish those Oreos on the top right?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 30, 2012)

MochaRaf said:


> Welcome!
> 
> And BBG, are you going to finish those Oreos on the top right?



Nah you can have em I ended up eating the bird.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 30, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Nah you can have em I ended up eating the bird.



What was that, 15 calories?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 30, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> What was that, 15 calories?



I put him in a smoothie so there was a banana and soy milk too.


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 30, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Nah you can have em I ended up eating the bird.



If you are still hungry, there are plenty of pigeons you can have at around me.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 30, 2012)

Just found out I get to be the HPS guy for work .


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 30, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> just found out i get to be the hps guy for work .



hps?


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 30, 2012)

Home provider service?


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 30, 2012)

High Profile Slacker?


----------



## Cup of Joe (Apr 30, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I put him in a smoothie so there was a banana and soy milk too.



ewww... soy milk?


----------



## Anjel (Apr 30, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I put him in a smoothie so there was a banana and soy milk too.



I thought you were a veggie


----------



## Sasha (Apr 30, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Remember EMTLIFERS every time you break a forum rule another baby bird gets it. Why do you all hate baby birds so much?



You are very handsome.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 30, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> High Profile Slacker?



While this is probably an apt description...I get to set up the human patient simulator and associated educational programs.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just found out my partner/best friend passed his oral boards for medic school. Now all he has to conquer is his internship. So stoked for him. Beers would be on me if I was old enough to buy boozahol. h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 30, 2012)

So we are doing a standby event. We are watching a movie inside the ambulance and the crew that is taking down all the stuff for stagecoach (big country music show) decide to surround our ambulance with fake horses and cattle. Scared the heck out of us when we finally looked out the window and saw a horse right by the window :lol:


----------



## Anjel (Apr 30, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Just found out my partner/best friend passed his oral boards for medic school. Now all he has to conquer is his internship. So stoked for him. Beers would be on me if I was old enough to buy boozahol. h34r:



Holy crap. I forget you aren't even 21 yet.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 30, 2012)

firefite said:


> So we are doing a standby event. We are watching a movie inside the ambulance and the crew that is taking down all the stuff for stagecoach (big country music show) decide to surround our ambulance with fake horses and cattle. Scared the heck out of us when we finally looked out the window and saw a horse right by the window :lol:



lol


----------



## Sasha (Apr 30, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Just found out my partner/best friend passed his oral boards for medic school. Now all he has to conquer is his internship. So stoked for him. Beers would be on me if I was old enough to buy boozahol. h34r:



Virgin Shirley temples on you! You guys will be seated at the kiddie table?


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 30, 2012)

I think I have a new idea of my goals and direction for the year...I forsee major changes by 2013..some good and some potentially bad. Gonna be a heck of a ride.

I came across an artist on Palladia this morning that is new to me..Andrew Bird..good stuff.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Virgin Shirley temples on you! You guys will be seated at the kiddie table?



C'mon now, it's all about the Roy Rogers.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 30, 2012)

Showed up in the mail today. Gotta figure out what to stick it to now


----------



## EMT91 (Apr 30, 2012)

My professor today told us about an ambulance that was 'jacked by a drunken man...it was a funny story, since no one got hurt.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have come to the conclusion that being this sexy, is truly a curse. h34r:


----------



## Aidey (Apr 30, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that being this sexy, is truly a curse. h34r:




Wiggle?


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 30, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Wiggle?



Yeah.


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 30, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Showed up in the mail today. Gotta figure out what to stick it to now



Yep. Cant decide to put it on my Land Cruiser or the office wall or, or, too many choices.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 30, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that being this sexy, is truly a curse. h34r:


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 30, 2012)

Watching We Were Soldiers with my honey. 

I love this movie.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 30, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Yep. Cant decide to put it on my Land Cruiser or the office wall or, or, too many choices.



I'm waiting to get mine. 

I could stick it on the Harley, the mustang, the helicopter, or the brand new 2012 crew cab, extended bed diesel F250. 

But none of those are mine. 

Bummer.


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 30, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I'm waiting to get mine.
> 
> I could stick it on the Harley, the mustang, the helicopter, or the brand new 2012 crew cab, extended bed diesel F250.
> 
> ...



I was thinking dang nice garage. Till the last line. Lol


----------



## fast65 (Apr 30, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


>



Oh how I love that bear...he seems to follow me around for some reason. :unsure:



abckidsmom said:


> I'm waiting to get mine.
> 
> I could stick it on the Harley, *the mustang*, the helicopter, or the brand new 2012 crew cab, extended bed diesel F250.
> 
> ...



Ooooh, what kind of Mustang?


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 30, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> I was thinking dang nice garage. Till the last line. Lol



Yeah we have a 12 passenger van and a Subaru. 

Very high class.


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 30, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Yeah we have a 12 passenger van and a Subaru.
> 
> Very high class.



Yes it is...lol

Feels pretty equal to my 15 year old Land Cruiser and the wife's mazda.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 30, 2012)

It's always a good day when you describe one of your supervisors as "C. Diff."


----------



## cynikalkat (May 1, 2012)

*ooh shiny*

I did my first medflight t/p today. Is it totally dorky that I got excited? Lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 1, 2012)

cynikalkat said:


> I did my first medflight t/p today. Is it totally dorky that I got excited? Lol



Some flight crews are really cool, others are total tools with the "just drive" attitude. 

I've learned most of the stuff I know about vents and sedative drips from the cool flight crews.


----------



## Jon (May 1, 2012)

cynikalkat said:


> I did my first medflight t/p today. Is it totally dorky that I got excited? Lol



T/P?

What does medflight have to do with white stuff on a roll?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 1, 2012)

Jon said:


> T/P?
> 
> What does medflight have to do with white stuff on a roll?



Jon, might I suggest a book?

...






Yes, even EMTs and Flight Crews...


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 1, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


>



False. 

My preceptor told me girls don't poop until they turn 37.


----------



## STXmedic (May 1, 2012)

NVRob said:


> My preceptor told me girls don't poop until they turn 37.


Fact.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 1, 2012)

NVRob said:


> False.
> 
> My preceptor told me girls don't poop until they turn 37.



Correct. They also don't fart. They fluff hahaha


----------



## STXmedic (May 1, 2012)

firefite said:


> Correct. They also don't fart. They fluff hahaha



Or "poot" from what I'm told. I've never seen it in person though :unsure:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 1, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Or "poot" from what I'm told. I've never seen it in person though :unsure:



Personally I think it's a myth 

Got a call today on event stand-by for LOC. The guy was extremely dehydrated with more then likely heat exhaustion but did not want to go to the hospital. For that call I wish I was in an area where EMTs can start IVs and infuse saline. Instead it was a slow process of having the guy drink water and Gatorade. Along with some food (history of the diabeets but had no way of testing BGl).


----------



## Aprz (May 1, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if t/p is an abbreviation for transport. In my area, and I think on this forum too, a lot of people use txp instead (although txp is not an approved abbreviation in Alameda County or Santa Clara County).


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 1, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if t/p is an abbreviation for transport. In my area, and I think on this forum too, a lot of people use txp instead (although txp is not an approved abbreviation in Alameda County or Santa Clara County).



Not going to lie, I'm pretty sure everyone was being facetious.


----------



## Aprz (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Handsome Robb (May 1, 2012)

No frowning!


----------



## Aprz (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Tigger (May 1, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Virgin Shirley temples on you! You guys will be seated at the kiddie table?



That is my drink of choice at this point in my life, I love watching the waitress's face when five beers get ordered and then she gets to me...

I love being able to order a beer in this country, it's going to be a tough two months at home!


----------



## Sasha (May 1, 2012)

firefite said:


> Correct. They also don't fart. They fluff hahaha



And a burp is a puff. 

When I'm with my bestie I have this horrible habit of accidently fluffing, and then starting to laugh hysterically at it because we behave like five year olds, which makes me fluff again and I end up with a case of the walking/laughing fluffs.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 1, 2012)

Cardiac Arrest.

BLS performing CPR on arrival.

34 years old.

Screaming wife in the hallway.

Fixed it with...


----------



## fast65 (May 1, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Cardiac Arrest.
> 
> BLS performing CPR on arrival.
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## abckidsmom (May 1, 2012)

Sasha said:


> And a burp is a puff.
> 
> When I'm with my bestie I have this horrible habit of accidently fluffing, and then starting to laugh hysterically at it because we behave like five year olds, which makes me fluff again and I end up with a case of the walking/laughing fluffs.



We call the walking ones "cropdusting," as in "I was cropdusting at Target yesterday, and fortunately no one noticed."


----------



## Anjel (May 1, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> We call the walking ones "cropdusting," as in "I was cropdusting at Target yesterday, and fortunately no one noticed."



Ya we call it that too lol


----------



## Anjel (May 1, 2012)

I got to decompress an 83 y.o womens chest. Very cool.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 1, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I got to decompress an 83 y.o womens chest. Very cool.



Wow!


----------



## Sasha (May 1, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> We call the walking ones "cropdusting," as in "I was cropdusting at Target yesterday, and fortunately no one noticed."



Cropdusting is quiet. The walking fluffs is not necessarily quiet. 

I have this horrible quirk that when I laugh it makes me have to pee. Or sometimes fluff. 

24 going on 64. 

Amazing we are talking about farting.


----------



## STXmedic (May 1, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Cardiac Arrest.
> 
> BLS performing CPR on arrival.
> 
> ...



Love the MAD! Used it twice with Versed in the last two shifts with wonderful results!  Chemical restraints are much less puckering when there's no needle involved


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 1, 2012)

Yeah. The MAD rules. I'm a fan.


----------



## fast65 (May 1, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I got to decompress an 83 y.o womens chest. Very cool.



Quite the experience, isn't it?


----------



## Anjel (May 1, 2012)

Ya lol it was like letting the air out of a tire.


----------



## fast65 (May 1, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ya lol it was like letting the air out of a tire.



Mine was a little more stressful than letting the air out of a tire 

Is it bad when you're supervisor has to remind you that you can actually say "no" when they ask you to work extra shifts?


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 1, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Mine was a little more stressful than letting the air out of a tire
> 
> Is it bad when you're supervisor has to remind you that you can actually say "no" when they ask you to work extra shifts?



That's an old management trick. They make it seem like you have a choice.


----------



## Anjel (May 1, 2012)

It wasn't too stressful. 

We arrived and she was in cardiac arrest- Asystole. 

Fire was attaching their AED and started CPR. 

The medic couldn't intubate because the pts mouth and throat was full of food/vomit. 

So they put a combitube in. And it was in the trachea. So they switched lumens and started to ventilate and I notice that this lady had SQ emphysema starting to form up her neck. 

Medic asked if I knew how. Said I learned it in school. Handed me the 14g and pointed where. And in it went. 

2 rounds of Epi later there were pulses and a great BP. 

They started hypothermia when we got to the ER, and as of today she is still alive in the ICU, but is breathing on her own.


----------



## exodus (May 1, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> It wasn't too stressful.
> 
> We arrived and she was in cardiac arrest- Asystole.
> 
> ...



If I'm understanding correctly, you are doing this at your regular job? If so, I would somehow get rid of the posts talking about it and never talk about it again. You acted out of your scope and can lose your cert and be unable to get your medic license.


----------



## fast65 (May 1, 2012)

exodus said:


> If I'm understanding correctly, you are doing this at your regular job? If so, I would somehow get rid of the posts talking about it and never talk about it again. You acted out of your scope and can lose your cert and be unable to get your medic license.



That's a valid point, I mean doing it during an internship or clinicals is one thing, but I don't think you can really do it while working. Sorry to burst your bubble. 

That being said, was there any sort of trauma that lead to the arrest?


----------



## STXmedic (May 1, 2012)

Party poopers. I still think you're a BAMF, Anjel


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 1, 2012)

poeticinjustice said:


> party poopers. I still think you're a bamf, anjel



+1


----------



## Anjel (May 1, 2012)

I do clinicals with my work have all paperworked filled out and covered through my schools liability insurance. 

This was after my shift was over and I went out with ALS for an extra set of hands. 

And the people who witnessed the arrest said she just dropped. So maybe she hit something on the way down.

Or trauma from cpr.


----------



## exodus (May 1, 2012)

fast65 said:


> That's a valid point, I mean doing it during an internship or clinicals is one thing, but I don't think you can really do it while working. Sorry to burst your bubble.
> 
> That being said, was there any sort of trauma that lead to the arrest?



I just want to clarify, I didn't say this to "troll" her or anything, I have seen how excited she gets posting in threads when she talks about the new stuff she has learned and would hate to see all that taken away from a mistake being made.


----------



## Anjel (May 1, 2012)

exodus said:


> I just want to clarify, I didn't say this to "troll" her or anything, I have seen how excited she gets posting in threads when she talks about the new stuff she has learned and would hate to see all that taken away from a mistake being made.



I totally understand. If I was on my actual shift I probably wouldn't have. But I was clocked out and logged it in my clinical book.


----------



## fast65 (May 1, 2012)

exodus said:


> I just want to clarify, I didn't say this to "troll" her or anything, I have seen how excited she gets posting in threads when she talks about the new stuff she has learned and would hate to see all that taken away from a mistake being made.



Nah, I know ya didn't, I totally know what you're saying.

I'm glad you're getting to do your clinicals with work Anjel, that seems like it would make things a little easier.

Damn, I was thinking there could have been a tension pneumo that was part of the arrest, or something.


----------



## STXmedic (May 1, 2012)

YEAH! Suck it, haters!! 

 LoL


----------



## Anjel (May 1, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> YEAH! Suck it, haters!!
> 
> LoL



Haha you are awesome my dear.


----------



## fast65 (May 1, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> YEAH! Suck it, haters!!
> 
> LoL



Inappropriate...just...inappropriate.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 1, 2012)

exodus said:


> I just want to clarify, I didn't say this to "troll" her or anything, I have seen how excited she gets posting in threads when she talks about the new stuff she has learned and would hate to see all that taken away from a mistake being made.



Exodus was just looking out for her as I hope we would all do for each other. We all know how easy it can be to forget we are in a public forum. I would hope that if anyone ever saw me post something that could be questionable they would bring it to my attention.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 1, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Exodus was just looking out for her as I hope we would all do for each other. We all know how easy it can be to forget we are in a public forum. I would hope that if anyone ever saw me post something that could be questionable they would bring it to my attention.



As a wise man once said "think before you post" but if you forget that then hope you have friends watching your back


----------



## fast65 (May 1, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> As a wise man once said "think before you post" but if you forget that then hope you have friends watching your back



So apparently I am now known as "The Candyman" and have people fighting over me...

And here's the text one of my friends sent me:

"You sow discord wherever you go, with your candyman ways and a certain indefinable allure."


----------



## Anjel (May 1, 2012)

My bad arse pen and light from BBGs photo contest.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 2, 2012)

I feel like a bum. I managed to sleep through my alarm on my one day off and sleep until 1600...I live in an apartment complex with little kids running around playing and screaming all the time, I'm not sure how I pulled it off. 

Then fast pointed out I can't feel like a bum when I work 80+ hours a week between school and work....

I still feel like a bum. 

I did get a new couple of uniform shirts though finally. With my first initial and last name rather than my full first and last name. Finally I can lie to the crazy, violent, sketchy people about my first name


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 2, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> My bad arse pen and light from BBGs photo contest.



Those are some damn fine pens if I do say so myself! and just FYI but the blunt end with the flashlight in it works as a stylus for digital pcr's


----------



## fast65 (May 2, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I feel like a bum. I managed to sleep through my alarm on my one day off and sleep until 1600...I live in an apartment complex with little kids running around playing and screaming all the time, I'm not sure how I pulled it off.
> 
> Then fast pointed out I can't feel like a bum when I work 80+ hours a week between school and work....
> 
> ...



It's ok Rob, you can admit how wise I am


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 2, 2012)

"Sir I understand that last time you were transported for a bloody nose, the insurance company made you pay for the transport. I'm not saying that they are going to not pay for it again because I honestly don't know. But you did call us out for a bloody nose again, however we are more then welcome to transport you."

"what was that? No, you are going to drive yourself to an urgent care? Sorry sir we only transport to the hospitals. Well can you sign this paper for me saying you are refusing medical advise/transport and that if you die it's not our fault? Thanks and have a better day"


----------



## Sasha (May 2, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I feel like a bum. I managed to sleep through my alarm on my one day off and sleep until 1600...I live in an apartment complex with little kids running around playing and screaming all the time, I'm not sure how I pulled it off.
> 
> Then fast pointed out I can't feel like a bum when I work 80+ hours a week between school and work....
> 
> ...



Hello my name is Roberta....


----------



## Epi-do (May 2, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I feel like a bum. I managed to sleep through my alarm on my one day off and sleep until 1600...I live in an apartment complex with little kids running around playing and screaming all the time, I'm not sure how I pulled it off.
> 
> Then fast pointed out I can't feel like a bum when I work 80+ hours a week between school and work....
> 
> ...



Boo for having to have your last name on your shirt!  I have worked places where we had to have our names on them, but it was always just our first name.  The thought was that if the crazy person remembered your last name, it would make it easier to track you down if they were so inclined.  It's a lot harder to find Bob than it is to find R. Smith.

And, yes, I know patients don't turn into to stalkers very often, but I have seen it happen to an EMT that worked the opposite shift on the same truck I worked on in the past.  It got to the point the EMT was getting death threats from the former patient and they were found lurking around the station, waiting for the EMT to show up.


----------



## Tigger (May 2, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Yeah. The MAD rules. I'm a fan.



Naloxone via MAD is now a service option in Massachusetts for BLS ambulances! Of course they will never give it to us at work, but I can dream, right? Or get a real medic's license...


----------



## Tigger (May 2, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I did get a new couple of uniform shirts though finally. With my first initial and last name rather than my full first and last name. Finally I can lie to the crazy, violent, sketchy people about my first name



Our name tags are first name only, one of my partner's and I like to start the shift picking last names for the day for each other.


----------



## Anjel (May 2, 2012)

Its very cool BBG. Thank you.


----------



## rmabrey (May 2, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I do clinicals with my work have all paperworked filled out and covered through my schools liability insurance.
> 
> This was after my shift was over and I went out with ALS for an extra set of hands.
> 
> ...



Short neck and stiff combitube? Weve had at least 2 instances of sub q in the last couple years. One was the result of a short neck and a stiff combitube. The other was the result of a stiff combitube and years of prednisone.


----------



## Sasha (May 2, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Our name tags are first name only, one of my partner's and I like to start the shift picking last names for the day for each other.



I wear my name tagged flipped around so random people can't actually read my name, occasionally my partner and I will make funny names up for eachother and play "in character" if the patient is not alert and there is no family around.

Last time we were Russians. My partner's name was Svetlana and I was Ivana.

When you have fun on shift it makes it go by a wee faster, even if we did behave like children.


----------



## Jon (May 2, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Naloxone via MAD is now a service option in Massachusetts for BLS ambulances! Of course they will never give it to us at work, but I can dream, right? Or get a real medic's license...



I happen to know someone who just put it in service up there. Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 2, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I wear my name tagged flipped around so random people can't actually read my name, occasionally my partner and I will make funny names up for eachother and play "in character" if the patient is not alert and there is no family around.



Sadly, our names are printed on our shirts with first initial and full last name.  <_<


----------



## adamjh3 (May 2, 2012)

Sasha said:


> When you have fun on shift it makes it go by a wee faster, even if we did behave like children.



So so true. Who said work should never be fun?


----------



## Tigger (May 2, 2012)

Jon said:


> I happen to know someone who just put it in service up there. Bueller? Bueller?



I know of said person and his plan is quite well done. Unfortunately given the nature of the majority of our calls it will not be seen as cost effective.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 2, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I wear my name tagged flipped around so random people can't actually read my name, occasionally my partner and I will make funny names up for eachother and play "in character" if the patient is not alert and there is no family around.
> 
> Last time we were Russians. My partner's name was Svetlana and I was Ivana.
> 
> When you have fun on shift it makes it go by a wee faster, even if we did behave like children.



That sounds like fun!  I like to sing whatever song pops into my head. One of my faves is love in an elevator. 

This morning I woke up after sleeping through the night with no calls. I sang "I could have danced all night" Cause you know, I didn't!  And that was nice!!!!


----------



## usalsfyre (May 2, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Sadly, our names are printed on our shirts with first initial and full last name.  <_<



Can do one better, full name and assorted initials...


----------



## Sasha (May 2, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> That sounds like fun!  I like to sing whatever song pops into my head. One of my faves is love in an elevator.
> 
> This morning I woke up after sleeping through the night with no calls. I sang "I could have danced all night" Cause you know, I didn't!  And that was nice!!!!



My Sunday partner and I harmonize very well.


----------



## Medic Tim (May 2, 2012)

Just knocked out 10 pages of my research paper in an hour and a half. Only 10 or so more pages to go.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 2, 2012)

Someone's about to resurrect a thread from August 2011.

In the EMS employment section. 

Watch me win.


----------



## Anjel (May 2, 2012)

Got a call first thing this morning. 

Priority 1 for a possible CVA.

We get there, medics were already on scene. Laughing hysterically and saying the patient was all ours.

We climb the million stairs to his room and he tells us he had a dream that he was paralyzed and when he woke up, he thought he couldn't move. But he can now. 

But wanted to go to the hospital just to make sure there was no lasting damage. 

Yup. I love my job.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 2, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Got a call first thing this morning.
> 
> Priority 1 for a possible CVA.
> 
> ...


This is NEVER a good sign.


----------



## Aidey (May 2, 2012)

An equally bad sign is everyone standing in a circle with their arms crossed. 

Also, google sleep paralysis.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 3, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Just knocked out 10 pages of my research paper in an hour and a half. Only 10 or so more pages to go.



Call me sick, but I love writting research papers... I get better grades when they are required...


----------



## Anjel (May 3, 2012)

Aidey said:


> An equally bad sign is everyone standing in a circle with their arms crossed.
> 
> Also, google sleep paralysis.




Very interesting. I am assuming that is what was going on. 

The pt just started taking seroquel .....which I took for awhile and had seriously messed up things happening while I slept.... and he had dementia.

So the family freaked.


----------



## Medic Tim (May 3, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Call me sick, but I love writting research papers... I get better grades when they are required...



I just wish I could write better when not under pressure. It is due Friday.


I HATE writing papers


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 3, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> I just wish I could write better when not under pressure. It is due Friday.
> 
> 
> I HATE writing papers



Exact opposite for me.  Love writing them and need a down-to-the-wire deadline.  That last minute stress somehow creates better papers for me.


----------



## Medic Tim (May 3, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Exact opposite for me.  Love writing them and need a down-to-the-wire deadline.  That last minute stress somehow creates better papers for me.



I do my best work under pressure at the deadline. If I work on a paper for months vs a few days before it is due. I get better marks on the last min ones.

thought it is a great feeling when you finish


----------



## silver (May 3, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Exact opposite for me.  Love writing them and need a down-to-the-wire deadline.  That last minute stress somehow creates better papers for me.



Writing a thesis currently. Definitely feeling the pressure.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 3, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> I do my best work under pressure at the deadline. If I work on a paper for months vs a few days before it is due. I get better marks on the last min ones.
> 
> thought it is a great feeling when you finish



+1





silver said:


> Writing a thesis currently. Definitely feeling the pressure.



Sounds like fun... finished a term paper last week... spring semester is over for me... gotta wait until summer semester starts next week to fret over a paper... can't wait!


----------



## silver (May 3, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Sounds like fun... finished a term paper last week... spring semester is over for me... gotta wait until summer semester starts next week to fret over a paper... can't wait!



More or less the only formidable thing between me and graduating and ultimately graduate school.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 3, 2012)

silver said:


> More or less the only formidable thing between me and graduating and ultimately graduate school.



Topic?


----------



## silver (May 3, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Topic?



Reevaluation of American value system to best conform with the universal human right of health care, and a proposal for strategic implementation of community health programs in conjunction with a type of universal insurance as to best fulfill our correlative duties to the right.

Edit: to clarify my degree is in biology though...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 3, 2012)

silver said:


> Reevaluation of American value system to best conform with the universal human right of health care, and a proposal for strategic implementation of community health programs in conjunction with a type of universal insurance as to best fulfill our correlative duties to the right.



That sounds like fun...


----------



## adamjh3 (May 3, 2012)

Aidey said:


> An equally bad sign is everyone standing in a circle with their arms crossed.
> 
> Also, google sleep paralysis.



It's absolutely terrifying if you've never had it happen to you. 

Havent had a problem with it since we stopped doing 72s


----------



## fast65 (May 3, 2012)

Today has been an interesting day. STEMI transfer with a frickin hilarious patient, then my partner almost got punched by a patients boyfriend, and to end it, we had homemade lasagna at dispatch. I'm ready for a night of no calls now


----------



## Sasha (May 3, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> This is NEVER a good sign.



It can be a good sign for a good story later.


----------



## Sasha (May 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Very interesting. I am assuming that is what was going on.
> 
> The pt just started taking seroquel .....which I took for awhile and had seriously messed up things happening while I slept.... and he had dementia.
> 
> So the family freaked.



I freak out when I take my narcotic cough syrup and fall asleep and then wake up and can't move. Then I remember the narcotics make all my limbs feel extra heavy and I can move.

I have also stumbled around on it proclaiming my teeth feel heavy.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 3, 2012)

Poison ivy, day 4. It's still spreading. I hope I can get to the dr today for some steroids. 

I have like 8%tbsa itchy painful awfulness.


----------



## MochaRaf (May 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Got a call first thing this morning.
> 
> Priority 1 for a possible CVA.
> 
> ...



So did he make it? 



Medic Tim said:


> I do my best work under pressure at the deadline. If I work on a paper for months vs a few days before it is due. I get better marks on the last min ones.
> 
> thought it is a great feeling when you finish



Ditto here, I always get the better grades when I write the paper in the last possible moment. Only downside is that I cannot enjoy the few days prior to the deadline since the paper sits in the back of my mind and I always feel obligated to start it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 3, 2012)

When I'm forced to hold over because the medic that's coming in on the next shift calls in sick, I just get angry. I don't even care about the OT. I just want to go home.


----------



## exodus (May 3, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> When I'm forced to hold over because the medic that's coming in on the next shift calls in sick, I just get angry. I don't even care about the OT. I just want to go home.



And that... Is what supervisors should be for.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 3, 2012)

Our medical director is lecturing today. Should be interesting


----------



## Rhonda (May 3, 2012)

I just love spending my day filling out job applications


----------



## shfd739 (May 3, 2012)

exodus said:


> And that... Is what supervisors should be for.



I cover shifts frequently so someone can go home while I find coverage. It's the nice thing to do.


----------



## rmabrey (May 3, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Poison ivy, day 4. It's still spreading. I hope I can get to the dr today for some steroids.
> 
> I have like 8%tbsa itchy painful awfulness.



I got it two weeks agon when i was out trail riding. Somehow it spread to my butt. :sad:

In other news, day two of working with computer charting.


----------



## fast65 (May 3, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> I got it two weeks agon when i was out trail riding. Somehow it spread to my butt. :sad:
> 
> In other news, day two of working with computer charting.



Mountain bike, or dirt bike?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 3, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Mountain bike, or dirt bike?



Or horse?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 3, 2012)

Or butt scratching?


----------



## fast65 (May 3, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Or horse?



Touche


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 3, 2012)

A level 1 trauma center in my area was just closed down for "an object that looks like a bomb". That is a great way to clear bed delay :rofl:


----------



## rmabrey (May 3, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Mountain bike, or dirt bike?



mtn bike


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 3, 2012)

exodus said:


> And that... Is what supervisors should be for.



What world do you live in? Can I go there? Haha.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> What world do you live in? Can I go there? Haha.



It's really funny watching the sups run calls. Surprisingly all our supervisors have to keep their certs up for medic.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 3, 2012)

Taking my boy out to a local bar for his bday tomorrow.  He's turning 5.

www.thehalliganbar.com

They have an engine inside, and you can sit up top and eat.  He's going to be thrilled!


----------



## usalsfyre (May 3, 2012)

Just named a scenario on the patient simulator _Kobayashi Maru_ because I'm that big of a geek.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 3, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Just named a scenario on the patient simulator _Kobayashi Maru_ because I'm that big of a geek.



Somebody will beat it, just to show you.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 3, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Somebody will beat it, just to show you.



I hope they do. It's based on a scenario I didn't "beat" in real life.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 3, 2012)

firefite said:


> It's really funny watching the sups run calls. Surprisingly all our supervisors have to keep their certs up for medic.



All ours are required to be medics and they end up on trucks every now and again. Some respond to calls while they are in the supe truck more than others.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> All ours are required to be medics and they end up on trucks every now and again. Some respond to calls while they are in the supe truck more than others.



Out of eight or so supervisors at the company I would only trust two with a family member of mine. Most are decade+ EMTs and, contrary to popular belief, experience alone does not equate to adequate performance. Sure they can recite the rule book back to you word for word, but throw them on a scene that's anything above a taxi ride and their answer is always "call ALS" 

EDIT: Not too sure why I quoted you, Rob...


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 3, 2012)

Mhmm. Sureeee. 

On a gloomier note, just got a call from my coworker who just transported my Grandmother to the hospital  

Now I'm stuck between deciding if I need to jet over there right now or go to bed like I was planning and hope she's been discharged by the time I get on duty tomorrow. She's "stable" per my coworker but like everyone knows that's a controversial term.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 3, 2012)

Sorry about your grandma, Rob. Family in the hospital sucks. 


Apparently I'm very good at ensuring I die alone in a cluttered house with 67 cats.


----------



## FourLoko (May 4, 2012)

Highlights of the day: 

1. Finishing up rig checkout, sitting in the driver seat when I feel something funky/moving on my head. Instant reaction was to throw my hand up to investigate. Felt fuzzy/squishy for a split second then OW! Thanks Mr. Bee. Stung in the left, middle finger. Good confirmation that I'm not allergic.

2. Picking up hospital discharge PT who is not quite with it but aware of what's happening around him. My female partner was standing right next to him as he laid in bed. He reaches up and taps her gut (yes she has one) and says "Big."

She wasn't quite as amused as I was. LOL.


----------



## shfd739 (May 4, 2012)

FourLoko said:


> Highlights of the day:
> 
> 1. Finishing up rig checkout, sitting in the driver seat when I feel something funky/moving on my head. Instant reaction was to throw my hand up to investigate. Felt fuzzy/squishy for a split second then OW! Thanks Mr. Bee. Stung in the left, middle finger. Good confirmation that I'm not allergic.
> 
> ...



#1 been there done that. Had a bee ride my shirt collar into a house and stayed there all during the scene time. As we went to transport my partner saw it. Before he could brush it off it stung me in the neck. 

#2 is freaking hilarious. I just laughed so hard! That is awesome

Thankfully only 2 more nights of being on call. Today is looking like a near 24 hour day with 3 hours of sleep. I dare one of my medics to complain about being tired.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 4, 2012)

I love ramen noodles. 

That is all.


----------



## BandageBrigade (May 4, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> When I'm forced to hold over because the medic that's coming in on the next shift calls in sick, I just get angry. I don't even care about the OT. I just want to go home.



For us that gets classified as "Incentive pay" which translates to: This sucks for you, we dont have anyone else who is willing come in, so we will throw extra cash and vacation at you and hope you will not be too disgruntled." 

You can choose to either take double time and have your next shift off, or time and a half +  1.5 hours for every hour  worked past your end of shift of extra vacation.
 Which really amounts to the same compensation, its just whether you want a day off right away or tack it on to a planned vacation. This is only for if you get mandated to stay because someone calls in or does not show up, getting held over for late calls does not qualify. All in all its a pretty good deal, and most will take it and be happy. Plus the director will come in and work(most of the time) if you really dont want it and have some important family event or something.


----------



## rwik123 (May 5, 2012)

Taking the nremt practical bright and early tomorrow! Boy am I kicking myself for not testing right after I got my MA cert.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 5, 2012)

Word on the street is I've had one of the "better" internships of any intern that's come out of my school in a long time. 

Better is a 100% subjective term. My learning is unfortunately accompanied by patients having very, very bad days prior to our arrival. 

I've been doing my best to make those terrible days better with some success but unfortunately, as everyone knows, sometimes there's nothing you can do.


----------



## Anjel (May 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Word on the street is I've had one of the "better" internships of any intern that's come out of my school in a long time.
> 
> Better is a 100% subjective term. My learning is unfortunately accompanied by patients having very, very bad days prior to our arrival.
> 
> I've been doing my best to make those terrible days better with some success but unfortunately, as everyone knows, sometimes there's nothing you can do.



um.... I'm like a hero I can like save everyone .....duh.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 5, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> um.... I'm like a hero I can like save everyone .....duh.



Haha I love you Anjel. How can I be as awesome as you?


I'm being all mushy and :censored::censored::censored::censored: but today just reaffirmed how much I love my job.


----------



## Jon (May 5, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Just named a scenario on the patient simulator _Kobayashi Maru_ because I'm that big of a geek.


Oddly enough, I've seen/heard this phrase 2x this week related to EMS.

1st is a EMS-Week Con-Ed Class in Philly. I was gonna go, but I've got to go and get a code-save pin the same night. Here's that link: http://www.phila.gov/regionalems/pdfs/Flyer-ConEd2012.pdf

2nd was at my Grotto meeting last night. A new member who is a medic made a comment about attending a remote/rescue medic class "final exam" sceneiro.


----------



## Sasha (May 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Haha I love you Anjel. How can I be as awesome as you?
> 
> 
> I'm being all mushy and :censored::censored::censored::censored: but today just reaffirmed how much I love my job.



You can't. Anjel is the best of the brightest of the medic students

You can be the best of the brightest of the interns. 

You guys are equally awesome for different reasons so you shall not compare yourselves. 

The Queen of the Forum (self appointed) has spoken. So it is spoken so it shall be


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 5, 2012)

Sasha said:


> You can't. Anjel is the best of the brightest of the medic students
> 
> You can be the best of the brightest of the interns.
> 
> ...



And there yah have it +1


----------



## Sasha (May 5, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> And there yah have it +1



That is BBG seconding my self appointment as forum queen.


----------



## Anjel (May 5, 2012)

I love all you guys lol

NEW SIG FOR ME! lol


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 5, 2012)

If you want to take part in future EMTLIFE contests please be sure and subscribe to the sub forum* "Contests!"*. Set it to send you a email when new contests go live, don't miss out!


----------



## medic417 (May 5, 2012)

Sasha said:


> That is BBG seconding my self appointment as forum queen.



Just because he's a yes man.:rofl:


----------



## adamjh3 (May 5, 2012)

The personal communication lecture I got in medic school taught me to find allies on scene.

The doc at the psych facility wanting to cancel a transport so that a patient isn't escalated to violence was definitely my ally last night


----------



## adamjh3 (May 5, 2012)

And before I get my :censored: jumped on, it was in the patient's best interest - not my want for sleep - that the doc and I didn't want to transport. The doc wanted to wait until chemical restraint could be initiated.


----------



## Sasha (May 5, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> And before I get my :censored: jumped on, it was in the patient's best interest - not my want for sleep - that the doc and I didn't want to transport. The doc wanted to wait until chemical restraint could be initiated.



Chillax. No one was gonna jump on you. Sometimes txp is just not a good idea.


----------



## Anjel (May 5, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> And before I get my :censored: jumped on, it was in the patient's best interest - not my want for sleep - that the doc and I didn't want to transport. The doc wanted to wait until chemical restraint could be initiated.



Oh I'll jump on your *** alright. Errr...that doesn't sound right.

But, anywho, very cool of the doctor to do that.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 5, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Chillax. No one was gonna jump on you. Sometimes txp is just not a good idea.



I just reread the first post and thought it might be construed as laziness 



Anjel1030 said:


> Oh I'll jump on your *** alright.


 Oh really? : ph34r: 


> But, anywho, very cool of the doctor to do that.



He was new to the facility, the nurses were pushing for physical restraints and transport. Doc said Eff that, someone's going to get hurt that way. He hasn't hit burn out yet, I guess haha.

 Doc just had a super calm presence about him that I really admired.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 5, 2012)

Two double posts in a row? I'm terrible. 

But, I just got to put "acting like a lion" in a narrative.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 5, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Two double posts in a row? I'm terrible.
> 
> But, I just got to put "acting like a lion" in a narrative.



As in 'Pt presented on all fours, roaring, with a large furry mane around his neck"?


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 6, 2012)

Sasha said:


> You can't. Anjel is the best of the brightest of the medic students
> 
> You can be the best of the brightest of the interns.
> 
> ...



Aye-aye, Captain!


----------



## exodus (May 6, 2012)

As we were pulling in, the kids bp was 60/32 hr 120's. Tell the nurse this and we get him into a room quick and they do an nibp, 110/70 hr 104.... Now I feel retarded when I swear that's what I heard. He was trending 80s in the ER all night too. Gr. wtf.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 6, 2012)

exodus said:


> As we were pulling in, the kids bp was 60/32 hr 120's. Tell the nurse this and we get him into a room quick and they do an nibp, 110/70 hr 104.... Now I feel retarded when I swear that's what I heard. He was trending 80s in the ER all night too. Gr. wtf.



That's happened to me a few times. I always proclaim that my fluid challenge fixed them when it happens.


----------



## Achilles (May 6, 2012)

Do they make extra slutty olive oil? They can't all be virgins right?!?


----------



## exodus (May 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That's happened to me a few times. I always proclaim that my fluid challenge fixed them when it happens.



Problem is, we're BLS, so I cant do a challenge.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 6, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> As in 'Pt presented on all fours, roaring, with a large furry mane around his neck"?



I was quoting from a psych hold. They "found (him) impeding traffic on (xx) street, acting like a lion"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 6, 2012)

Apparently SNFs don't like it when you sign out one of their patients (who they called 911 for) AMA.


----------



## TRSpeed (May 6, 2012)

firefite said:


> apparently snfs don't like it when you sign out one of their patients (who they called 911 for) ama.



lol


----------



## Sasha (May 6, 2012)

exodus said:


> Problem is, we're BLS, so I cant do a challenge.



"My partners driving stressed him out so his BP went up."


----------



## Aprz (May 6, 2012)

Is it wrong for me to want to have the attitude towards my partner "I don't want to help you, and I won't"? Would your answer change if I told you that it didn't matter what I said anyhow. I'm kind of frustrated. I know it's me too, how I present myself, what I say, people treat me like a we Todd.


----------



## Sasha (May 6, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Is it wrong for me to want to have the attitude towards my partner "I don't want to help you, and I won't"? Would your answer change if I told you that it didn't matter what I said anyhow. I'm kind of frustrated. I know it's me too, how I present myself, what I say, people treat me like a we Todd.



Yes. You should help if he asks. There is nothing wrong with not.offering to help but if its asked you should help. If he argues with you tell him "You ASKED for my help, not the other way around, so either take it or leave it, I'm good either way."

I have to work on my way of answering people. I apparently make faces and get a tone when I think they're an idiot or they should know this. 

Tact, I don't has it.


----------



## Epi-do (May 6, 2012)

My partner decided to bid a new truck.  I am ok with that, really.  We got along well, and have worked together for almost 5 years, but I can understand if he wanted a change.  What hurt my feelings though, was that he didn't bother to tell me he was doing it, and I found out when the last schedule came out.  I understand he doesn't owe me anything, but you would think after working together for that long that he could have mentioned it before I found out from someone else.


----------



## Aprz (May 6, 2012)

I'm at that point where I am tired of saying "You asked for my opinion, you asked for my help." I say it all the time. The funny thing is the people who don't help get praised. I want to do what is best for the patient, but I want to do what's best for me too, and I don't think I can do both.

I also want to switch both because there are two weekend ER tech positions and because of my partner.

I've decided that when I didn't like my experienced partners and thought things would be different working with an inexperienced person that I was hoping would listen to me, I was totally wrong. I may not like what the experienced person do, but at least everything is no so chaotic, everyone being disappointed, and me looking like a douche whether I help or not.


----------



## Sasha (May 6, 2012)

You probably haven't found the right partner yet. 

I often have trouble with older people as partners especially if they've been an EMT forever. They get all butthurt taking direction from a "little girl"

Men in their midlife crisis stage suck the worst.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 6, 2012)

Yay... Good chance my partner and I were exposed to a patient with meningitis. Fever with a headache. Patient left out the fact that he also has neck, back, and pretty much full body pain, photosensitivity, and just returned from out of country.


----------



## shfd739 (May 6, 2012)

firefite said:


> Yay... Good chance my partner and I were exposed to a patient with meningitis. Fever with a headache. Patient left out the fact that he also has neck, back, and pretty much full body pain, photosensitivity, and just returned from out of country.



Single dose prophylactic Cipro and carry on. 

Had the same thing happen to me last year. Ours was an elderly man with fever of unkown origin. 

2.5 hours to go and Im bored...


----------



## MassEMT-B (May 6, 2012)

Well, we did live IV sticks on each other today. I did a lot better than I thought I was going to. It's good we finally got to start an actual IV rather than on one of the manikins.


----------



## Aprz (May 6, 2012)

Super cute girl at the movie theater.


----------



## Sasha (May 6, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Super cute girl at the movie theater.



Get off EMTLife and go talk to her.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 6, 2012)

I find I have the biggest issue with women EMTs as partners. They either flirt with me, which pisses me off or they try to be one of the guys, or push and force their position to be the alpha. Which also pisses me off. It's rare that I run into a female EMT who can just do her job like a normal person. 

Conversely, I find most female medics have noting to prove so there's no drama and we work as a great team all day.


----------



## Anjel (May 6, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I find I have the biggest issue with women EMTs as partners. They either flirt with me, which pisses me off or they try to be one of the guys, or push and force their position to be the alpha. Which also pisses me off. It's rare that I run into a female EMT who can just do her job like a normal person.
> 
> Conversely, I find most female medics have noting to prove so there's no drama and we work as a great team all day.



Eh....I could same the same about guys EMTs. 

I have worked with one or two guys I have respected. The rest either try and control you or try and get in your pants.

I get along better with the guy medics.


----------



## Sasha (May 6, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I find I have the biggest issue with women EMTs as partners. They either flirt with me, which pisses me off or they try to be one of the guys, or push and force their position to be the alpha. Which also pisses me off. It's rare that I run into a female EMT who can just do her job like a normal person.
> 
> Conversely, I find most female medics have noting to prove so there's no drama and we work as a great team all day.



Are you sure they're flirting? I find a lot of guys have a problem with realizing just because she's being nice to you doesn't mean she wants to get in your pants.


----------



## Sasha (May 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Eh....I could same the same about guys EMTs.
> 
> I have worked with one or two guys I have respected. The rest either try and control you or try and get in your pants.
> 
> I get along better with the guy medics.



I prefer to work with women or men my own age.


----------



## medic417 (May 6, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Get off EMTLife and go talk to her.



What if they don't want to talk to her?


----------



## Sasha (May 6, 2012)

medic417 said:


> What if they don't want to talk to her?



Well no one ever got a date by not talking. 

Why are you being so disagreeable?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 6, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Are you sure they're flirting? I find a lot of guys have a problem with realizing just because she's being nice to you doesn't mean she wants to get in your pants.



Yeah. "you look stressed, let me rub your neck" is far beyond being nice or what's appropriate at work.  

I'd also much rather work with someone my own age.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 6, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Yeah. "you look stressed, let me rub your neck" is far beyond being nice or what's appropriate at work.
> 
> I'd also much rather work with someone my own age.



So I should stop doing that to my partners...


----------



## Sasha (May 6, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Yeah. "you look stressed, let me rub your neck" is far beyond being nice or what's appropriate at work.
> 
> I'd also much rather work with someone my own age.



I've worked with someone who is also a massage therapist, so I've actually encountered that line before... 

I just have a problem with two males where I work. I made the mistake to being nice to them. Now one is convinced I'm in love with them, and the other is creepy sexually harrasing.


----------



## medic417 (May 6, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Well no one ever got a date by not talking.
> 
> Why are you being so disagreeable?



Yes they have.

It's my job.


----------



## Jon (May 6, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I'd also much rather work with someone my own age.



I'm sorry. most of them are retired now.


----------



## Aprz (May 6, 2012)

Never approached movie theater girl. Maybe I'll see her again since she works there. In other news, The Avengers was a good action movie.


----------



## Anjel (May 6, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Never approached movie theater girl. Maybe I'll see her again since she works there. In other news, The Avengers was a good action movie.



Maybe next time.


----------



## Anjel (May 6, 2012)

Damn sciatic nerve.

Its a real pain in the ***.


----------



## Aprz (May 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Maybe next time.


Maybe, but I am a huge wimp. I think it's unlikely.


----------



## STXmedic (May 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Damn sciatic nerve.
> 
> Its a real pain in the ***.



Heh... I see what you did there


----------



## Anjel (May 6, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Maybe, but I am a huge wimp. I think it's unlikely.



Yea I can tell. No offense. Stop worrying about making everyone like you. Man up, and go for what you want.

B-e a-g-g-r-e-s-s-i-v-e. Be aggressive. 

And Poetic...


----------



## Sasha (May 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Yea I can tell. No offense. Stop worrying about making everyone like you. Man up, and go for what you want.
> 
> B-e a-g-g-r-e-s-s-i-v-e. Be aggressive.
> 
> And Poetic...



Preach it sista!


----------



## usalsfyre (May 6, 2012)

So easy to say when y'all are the ones getting approached....


----------



## Shishkabob (May 6, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> So easy to say when y'all are the ones getting approached....



Ta-da!  It's not easy being the approacher.  So much easier being the approachee. 

"Oh but I feel bad rejecting guys".  Yeah, imagine how the guy felt.  He very would could be one of the ones who's taken days to get the nerve up to talk to you.



I skydive.  I SCUBA dive.  I ride a motorcycle.  I play paintball.  I joined the Marines when I was 18.  I work as a Paramedic.  Clearly, I'm no wimp... but damn talking to girls with the aim of getting a date is not as 'easy' or 'non-threatening' to some guys as girls would like you to think.


----------



## Sasha (May 6, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> So easy to say when y'all are the ones getting approached....



Bull. I've done my fair share of asking out. If I see a guy I want I go.for it, I don't sit on the sidelines hoping maybe one day it'll work out. I MAKE it work out.

It's 2012, not 1950. Girls ask guys out now.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 6, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Bull. I've done my fair share of asking out. If I see a guy I want I go.for it, I don't sit on the sidelines hoping maybe one day it'll work out. I MAKE it work out.



"So easy to say when you're the one with the boobs"  ^_^


----------



## usalsfyre (May 6, 2012)

Yes, but chances are your the only chick that's asked that guy out that day. Me in the other hand, I might be number 6 or 7.

(I hate that I'm having to jump back into this crap...)


----------



## Shishkabob (May 6, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> (I hate that I'm having to jump back into this crap...)



Yeah and it took you how many weeks to let me know?!


Plus, I've been here since March after a 5 month break of not having to :rofl:


----------



## Sasha (May 6, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Yes, but chances are your the only chick that's asked that guy out that day. Me in the other hand, I might be number 6 or 7.
> 
> (I hate that I'm having to jump back into this crap...)



Worst she can do is say no.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 6, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Worst she can do is say no.



Actually, worst she can do is tape your castration then show all her friends.





It's possible.


----------



## Sasha (May 6, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Actually, worst she can do is tape your castration then show all her friends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Worst she can do is say no.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 6, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Worst she can do is say no.



Or just laugh...

That said, it's true, it's simply the fear of rejection, and not knowing who the heck is single that makes it so nerve wracking.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 6, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Worst she can do is say no.



You can only be told 'no' so many times before you start to believe the reasons yourself.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 6, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Or just laugh...
> 
> That said, it's true, it's simply the fear of rejection, and not knowing who the heck is single that makes it so nerve wracking.



There's a registration girl at one of our hospital who I've thought was cute for a while.  I was chatting it up with her every time we dropped a patient off.  One day, showed up, and there was a giant *** diamond on her finger.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 6, 2012)

Linuss said:


> There's a registration girl at one of our hospital who I've thought was cute for a while.  I was chatting it up with her every time we dropped a patient off.  One day, showed up, and there was a giant *** diamond on her finger.



I have a hell of a time defining "friendly", "harmless flirting" and "ask me out flirting"....


----------



## Sasha (May 6, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Or just laugh...
> 
> That said, it's true, it's simply the fear of rejection, and not knowing who the heck is single that makes it so nerve wracking.



And how is that the end of the world? She laughs. Oh well. You figured out she's a b.tch and not.someone you'd want to date. Positive comes out of that.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 6, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I have a hell of a time defining "friendly", "harmless flirting" and "ask me out flirting"....



Preaching to the choir.



But you have/had a wife, so you had to have gotten it right atleast once.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 6, 2012)

Sasha said:


> And how is that the end of the world? She laughs. Oh well. You figured out she's a b.tch and not.someone you'd want to date. Positive comes out of that.



You speak the truth, but my confidence usually decides to take a personal day around attractive women lol.


----------



## Sasha (May 6, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> You speak the truth, but my confidence usually decides to take a personal day around attractive women lol.



And maybe that's why you get shot down. Confidence is sexy on a man.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 6, 2012)

Sasha said:


> And maybe that's why you get shot down. Confidence is sexy on a man.



Again truth in abstract, harder in real life...

I'm not trying to be a smartass, just realizing my own inadequacies.


----------



## Sasha (May 6, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Again truth in abstract, harder in real life...
> 
> I'm not trying to be a smartass, just realizing my own inadequacies.



Work on them. You're a good guy, no reason to feel inadequate. 

Look at yourself in the mirror every morning and tell yourself why you rock out loud. 

I've been.working on my own problems, and just forcing myself to be positive first thing in the morning is helping more than I ever thought it would.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 6, 2012)

Apparently my preceptor and I were gushing with confidence. We couldn't go anywhere without getting cat calls or wolf whistles. It was cool at first, started to get annoying when it started happening around patients. I never really have all that much confidence with girls, maybe it's just the uniform."

Quote of the day : "Rob, she was starin' at you like a ham sandwich!"


----------



## Aidey (May 6, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Ta-da!  It's not easy being the approacher.  So much easier being the approachee.
> 
> "Oh but I feel bad rejecting guys".  Yeah, imagine how the guy felt.  He very would could be one of the ones who's taken days to get the nerve up to talk to you.
> 
> ...



A while ago one of the guys at work pulled me aside. He is a total sweetheart, one of those genuinely nice guys. The type that would help old ladies cross the street (I'm dead serious). Anyway, he is beet red, shuffling his feet, won't look at me. I'm thinking "WTF is going on here". He wanted to know if I was single because one of the FFs he works with at his other job wanted to ask me out.  

If he gets that embarrassed asking for a friend I can't imagine what happens when he asks someone out for himself. 




Linuss said:


> There's a registration girl at one of our hospital who I've thought was cute for a while.  I was chatting it up with her every time we dropped a patient off.  One day, showed up, and there was a giant *** diamond on her finger.



That happened to me with one of the FFs. Men should wear engagement rings too. 




I've found it easier to just not date. I find the concept of getting 'picked up' icky and yeah. Ugh.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2012)

Jon said:


> I'm sorry. most of them are retired now.



Zing! Last time I let you sleep on my couch!


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 7, 2012)

I have a friend who amuses himself by walking into car dealerships negotiating these incredibly awesome deals on a car then feigning dismay over some last little detail and storming out. I've seen him do it a dozen times. He just exudes confidence and they give him anything he asks for but he just got screwed on the nice truck he just bought. I told him what the hell happened? He says "it's easy to be confident when the thing your trying to to get isn't really something you want because if you lose it you don't care. So you can go for broke." I have the same problem with women. I can be the smoothest talker you've ever seen when I'm not that interested. Hell half the time I don't even realize I'm flirting but the second it's a women I really like I'm a complete idiot who's too intimidated to even ask for a phone number :/ 

That said lets get this thread back off track.

Does anyone know if the Atlanta airport has a smoothie king in it?

Don't forget to sign up for notifications from the contest forum so you don't miss out on chances to win swag.


----------



## fast65 (May 7, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I've found it easier to just not date.



I'm just about to this point, it's really just getting to be too much work.


----------



## Sasha (May 7, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I'm just about to this point, it's really just getting to be too much work.



It's worth it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 7, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I'm just about to this point, it's really just getting to be too much work.



Fast you have to date! If our race is to survive we'll need your ageless dimpled  doogie howser like genes. Procreate damn you!


----------



## Anjel (May 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Fast you have to date! If our race is to survive we'll need your ageless dimpled  doogie howser like genes. Procreate damn you!



Just made my day.


----------



## fast65 (May 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Fast you have to date! If our race is to survive we'll need your ageless dimpled  doogie howser like genes. Procreate damn you!




Eh, dating stresses me too much...something I really don't need.

However, I do need a new sig, so there ya go.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2012)

Never mind. It's not important.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 7, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I'm just about to this point, it's really just getting to be too much work.



I tell people I'm dating my truck. It's a love and hate relationship. But I don't mind spending money on her to modify her :rofl:


----------



## fast65 (May 7, 2012)

firefite said:


> I tell people I'm dating my truck. It's a love and hate relationship. But I don't mind spending money on her to modify her :rofl:



I used to say the same thing about my STi...then I totaled it.


----------



## Anjel (May 7, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Never mind. It's not important.



Nice. Sometimes its good just to let it out.


----------



## Anjel (May 7, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I used to say the same thing about my STi...then I totaled it.



How in the heck did you do that.


----------



## fast65 (May 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> How in the heck did you do that.



I'll just say that working too many hours had a role in it, and speed and alcohol did not.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Nice. Sometimes its good just to let it out.



Truth.


----------



## fast65 (May 7, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Truth.



I saw the original post, and I will say that I feel your pain. The FD's around here are pretty much made up of people like those you spoke of.


----------



## Aidey (May 7, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I'm just about to this point, it's really just getting to be too much work.



For the record, it's not that I never get involved with guys, I just avoid the meat market that 'normal' dating involves.


----------



## fast65 (May 7, 2012)

Aidey said:


> For the record, it's not that I never get involved with guys, I just avoid the meat market that 'normal' dating involves.



The record will be noted as such.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 7, 2012)

And we are now in the triple digits for temps. Supposed to get to 101 degrees today.


----------



## exodus (May 7, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I used to say the same thing about my STi...then I totaled it.



When did you total your car? I don't remember hearing about that!


----------



## fast65 (May 7, 2012)

exodus said:


> When did you total your car? I don't remember hearing about that!



A few days ago.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I saw the original post, and I will say that I feel your pain. The FD's around here are pretty much made up of people like those you spoke of.



Thanks. I get so frustrated. I actually had to delete my FB account because of an innocuous comment I made about a BLS provider. I had so many people on my account it was easier to delete it and start over, minus the work people.


----------



## fast65 (May 7, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Thanks. I get so frustrated. I actually had to delete my FB account because of an innocuous comment I made about a BLS provider. I had so many people on my account it was easier to delete it and start over, minus the work people.


It truly makes the work day that much harder, especially when they start "free-lancing".


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2012)

fast65 said:


> It truly makes the work day that much harder, especially when they start "free-lancing".



Agreed. If they want to do my job, go to medic school.


----------



## fast65 (May 7, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Agreed. If they want to do my job, go to medic school.



I've had a partner who seems to be obsessed with reminding me of Narcan on EVERY AMS patient, before I can even do an assessment. It has been getting rather frustrating.


----------



## Anjel (May 7, 2012)

It seems though to me that some medics have such a hatrid for ALL "those types that were mentioned". 

I definitely understand that the majority are like what you described. But some aren't.


----------



## fast65 (May 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> It seems though to me that some medics have such a hatrid for ALL "those types that were mentioned".
> 
> I definitely understand that the majority are like what you described. But some aren't.



Don't get me wrong, I don't hate all basics, just the ones like those mentioned. Most of my partners are awesome, but the ones that we're talking about drive me crazy. Perhaps it's just because I'm in a relatively pissy mood this week.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 7, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Poison ivy, day 4. It's still spreading. I hope I can get to the dr today for some steroids.
> 
> I have like 8%tbsa itchy painful awfulness.



My first experience with poison ivy was awful. I feel your pain.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 7, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I've had a partner who seems to be obsessed with reminding me of Narcan on EVERY AMS patient, before I can even do an assessment. It has been getting rather frustrating.



Wait...you mean we aren't supposed to randomly give narcan to people just because they are altered?


----------



## fast65 (May 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Wait...you mean we aren't supposed to randomly give narcan to people just because they are altered?



I was confused as well.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2012)

Agreed. I am also in a pissy mood, and have been all week. Many of the basics I work with are great. A few bad ones can ruin my mood and sour me on the whole bunch. 

For the most part, I work with a great group of basics that I trust and respect.

But seriously. On scene with a "posssible CVA" for at least 10 minutes, THEN call for a medic, but no blood sugar? C'mon. These basics want more skills like IO, IV and advanced airways but we can't count on them to rule out hypoglycemia with a finger stick? (FYI, the sugar was 40.)

Ugh. Where's that "head into wall" smiley?


----------



## Epi-do (May 7, 2012)

firefite said:


> I tell people I'm dating my truck. It's a love and hate relationship. But I don't mind spending money on her to modify her :rofl:



Have you ever seen that show "Strange Addictions"?  It is on one of the Discovery-owned channels.  Anyway, there was an episode on there about a guy that was in a relationship with his car.  


[YOUTUBE]AFqhPaSL79I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fast65 (May 7, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Agreed. I am also in a pissy mood, and have been all week. Many of the basics I work with are great. A few bad ones can ruin my mood and sour me on the whole bunch.
> 
> For the most part, I work with a great group of basics that I trust and respect.
> 
> ...



Well three options:

1. I'll just head over to Delaware and work with you.

2. You head over to Oregon and work with me.

3. I'll go to Delaware and we can have a couple beers to make us both feel better.


----------



## Epi-do (May 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Wait...you mean we aren't supposed to randomly give narcan to people just because they are altered?



You mean, I've been doing it wrong?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Have you ever seen that show "Strange Addictions"?  It is on one of the Discovery-owned channels.  Anyway, there was an episode on there about a guy that was in a relationship with his car.



Almost as good as the chick that ate couch cushions. :/


----------



## Epi-do (May 7, 2012)

I should be getting my new partner in 2-3 weeks.  He is going through his physical and all that stuff right now.  I don't know anything about him, so hopefully he is a decent basic and we get along personality-wise.

There is a kid on one of the other shifts that is really good that I would love to have as a partner, but he is in the middle of medic school.  Since he has clinicals already scheduled, it would be too hard for him to switch shifts.  

Cross your fingers for me that the new guy is cool.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 7, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Have you ever seen that show "Strange Addictions"?  It is on one of the Discovery-owned channels.  Anyway, there was an episode on there about a guy that was in a relationship with his car.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]AFqhPaSL79I[/YOUTUBE]



I didn't want people to know what I look like. Thanks alot!


----------



## Epi-do (May 7, 2012)

firefite said:


> I didn't want people to know what I look like. Thanks alot!



Don't you think it is a little bit late to worry about that?  I mean, you did consent to being filmed, after all.


----------



## Aidey (May 7, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Well three options:
> 
> 1. I'll just head over to Delaware and work with you.
> 
> ...



You guys could always meet halfway (Wisconsin?) and get drunk there.


----------



## fast65 (May 7, 2012)

Aidey said:


> You guys could always meet halfway (Wisconsin?) and get drunk there.



A valid point.


----------



## Sasha (May 7, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Well three options:
> 
> 1. I'll just head over to Delaware and work with you.
> 
> ...



How about a triple medic truck in FL?


----------



## fast65 (May 7, 2012)

Sasha said:


> How about a triple medic truck in FL?



I suppose such an idea would work.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I suppose such an idea would work.



I don't care if it's a quad medic motorcycle in Des Moines, as long as there's beer to be had!


----------



## fast65 (May 7, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I don't care if it's a quad medic motorcycle in Des Moines, as long as there's beer to be had!



Mmmm, beer.


----------



## Aidey (May 7, 2012)

Urgh. Some days I really hate my job. Anyone around? I need advice.


----------



## Sasha (May 7, 2012)

I'm here!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Urgh. Some days I really hate my job. Anyone around? I need advice.



Welcome to my world! Can I help?


----------



## Sasha (May 7, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Welcome to my world! Can I help?



I can help!


----------



## medic417 (May 7, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I can help!



I don't think she wants help.


----------



## Aidey (May 7, 2012)

Sasha, I PMd you.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2012)

Aidey, hopefully my advice is worth something…


----------



## Maine iac (May 7, 2012)

Always a good time to watch the thought process of an intoxicated individual try and eat chicken....

1- raw/semi frozen chicken is cooking in a frying pan.
2- pt grabs chicken and burns fingers.
3- pt puts chicken back down and grabs a towel.
4- pt picks up hot/raw/semi frozen chicken and is about to take a bite...
5- my partner yells at him.


I just wanted his lips to make contact and see his reaction before saying something.

I swear I am there for my pt's well being.


----------



## fast65 (May 7, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Urgh. Some days I really hate my job. Anyone around? I need advice.



It's probably not worth much, but I'm here as well lol.


----------



## Sasha (May 7, 2012)

Maine iac said:


> Always a good time to watch the thought process of an intoxicated individual try and eat chicken....
> 
> 1- raw/semi frozen chicken is cooking in a frying pan.
> 2- pt grabs chicken and burns fingers.
> ...



yeah because a patient's pain is so entertaining....


----------



## Sasha (May 7, 2012)

fast65 said:


> It's probably not worth much, but I'm here as well lol.



You're a good listener.


----------



## Maine iac (May 7, 2012)

Sasha said:


> yeah because a patient's pain is so entertaining....



Sorry that's the tequila talking.... and the fact that I took a good spit to the face earlier today.

It's been one of those weeks. Had a physical fight with a pt (people who spit and bite aren't fun), had another spitter try and get off the cot while driving on the interstate (he got handcuffed), got burned on my last two shifts, and the above mentioned spit to the face.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 7, 2012)

Maine iac said:


> Sorry that's the tequila talking.... and the fact that I took a good spit to the face earlier today.
> 
> It's been one of those weeks. Had a physical fight with a pt (people who spit and bite aren't fun), had another spitter try and get off the cot while driving on the interstate (he got handcuffed), got burned on my last two shifts, and the above mentioned spit to the face.



Thinking something is different than doing it. As longs we don't act on those horrible little thoughts (that we all occasionally have) then its all good.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 7, 2012)

Sasha said:


> yeah because a patient's pain is so entertaining....



Now now as long as he doesn't punch anybody in the throat....


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 7, 2012)

4 hours late in phoenix. Won't get to the hotel tonight until almost 4 am. Can I borrow somebody's gun and one bullet please.


----------



## Sasha (May 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Now now as long as he doesn't punch anybody in the throat....



Kidney punches are easier.

I've had a decent week, although I have considered trading in my pink clipboard for a metal clipboard to nickname my "Good whackin' clipboard" (Which compliments my good stabbin' knife.) but that is more for idiot partners and nurses.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 7, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Kidney punches are easier.
> 
> I've had a decent week, although I have considered trading in my pink clipboard for a metal clipboard to nickname my "Good whackin' clipboard" (Which compliments my good stabbin' knife.) but that is more for idiot partners and nurses.



Nice heavy plastic one with rounded edges is less likely to cause obvious bruising, just saying


----------



## Sasha (May 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> 4 hours late in phoenix. Won't get to the hotel tonight until almost 4 am. Can I borrow somebody's gun and one bullet please.



You can borrow my good stabbin' knife.


----------



## Anjel (May 7, 2012)

Module 1 exam in the morning.

Trying to resist the urge to cram study


----------



## Aprz (May 7, 2012)

One time I went to the movie theaters, the only four consecutive seats in the theater were next to me. Four girls went to sit there, and the one that had to sit next to me said to her friends loud enough for me to hear "Ew, I don't want to sit next to him. Trade with me, please!" and they argued a bit "Just sit down next to him!" I wasn't doing anything, I wasn't gunning them with my eyes, I took a shower, brushed my teeth, put deodorant on, cologne on, etc. I feel very repulsive and things like that really reinforce it. Perhaps I am wearing the same cologne as the guy from Anchorman. Y'know, the puma one?

I think I feel so repulsive and very fearful of rejection just because I got shot down at a very young age. Had a sixth grade crush that totally went wrong, labeled gay in Jr. High School because I didn't have hair on my legs in PE, didn't have a deep voice, and I wasn't kissing girls in the hallways, and pretty much just lived the life style of not approaching girls and just keeping to myself "Why don't girls like me?"

There were some girls that I went after that I didn't straight up till them I was interested. I was put into the friend zone and tried getting out of 'em, but never did get out of it. I didn't even really like a friend sometimes. One of them I could never get to go get food with me just me and her. She always had to have another guy along. Perhaps she knew? Even a friend would go some place alone with me. She didn't. So the last time I talked with her, I decided that she really wasn't a friend anyhow since she wouldn't even go somewhere like In-N-Out with me after work, she always bailed on me, so I just told her "I don't want to hang out with you anymore" when she wanted me and another guy to go to the movies with her, lol.

It's lame, lol.

Oh, I don't have much to be confident about either.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 7, 2012)

Aprz said:


> One time I went to the movie theaters, the only four consecutive seats in the theater were next to me. Four girls went to sit there, and the one that had to sit next to me said to her friends loud enough for me to hear "Ew, I don't want to sit next to him. Trade with me, please!" and they argued a bit "Just sit down next to him!" I wasn't doing anything, I wasn't gunning them with my eyes, I took a shower, brushed my teeth, put deodorant on, cologne on, etc. I feel very repulsive and things like that really reinforce it. Perhaps I am wearing the same cologne as the guy from Anchorman. Y'know, the puma one?
> 
> I think I feel so repulsive and very fearful of rejection just because I got shot down at a very young age. Had a sixth grade crush that totally went wrong, labeled gay in Jr. High School because I didn't have hair on my legs in PE, didn't have a deep voice, and I wasn't kissing girls in the hallways, and pretty much just lived the life style of not approaching girls and just keeping to myself "Why don't girls like me?"
> 
> It's lame, lol.



School bus. 8th grade. It was the day we got our yearbooks. Two girls behind me were playing would-you-rather by pulling names from the yearbook. One asked my name or some other dude, the second responded with my name, then the first proceeds to go "eeeeewwwwww look what he looks like!" then they were giggling back and forth about how ugly I apparently am, completely oblivious to the fact I'm sitting right in front of them. 

I wanted to die. 

I think that's when my chauvinistic attitude started.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 7, 2012)

Aprz I was in the same boat as you (except for the leg hair). I still have a kind of high voice. 

I am a very vocal person so I would have said something to that girl haha. Don't let them get to you. Sadly that is just how alot of younger girls are. It's bad when I am ashamed of my own generation.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 7, 2012)

firefite said:


> It's bad when I am ashamed of my own generation.



Right there with ya, brother.


----------



## Aprz (May 7, 2012)

Well, good news is I tried being a little bit more aggressive today (taking Anjel advise). I saw this gorgeous girl at Chipotle too. I walked up to her to tell her that I think she is gorgeous, but she walked away really quick, and I said "Excuse me", and again "Excuse me ma'am", and she just kept on walking and I stopped cause I didn't want to look like a creep.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 8, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Well, good news is I tried being a little bit more aggressive today (taking Anjel advise). I saw this gorgeous girl at Chipotle too. I walked up to her to tell her that I think she is gorgeous, but she walked away really quick, and I said "Excuse me", and again "Excuse me ma'am", and she just kept on walking and I stopped cause I didn't want to look like a creep.



Oh you poor dear. 

 Good friend of mine is a former partner of my hubby's. She is totally hot, like an amazon. 6'1", gorgeous athletic body, huge boobs. Funny, smart and interesting. 

She has spotted a guy on her regular bus that she rides to work and has chickened out 3 days running on giving him her number or even talking to him. 

This is the same chick who mooned another crew in the cab of the ambulance one night as they were driving past. 

Lack of confidence is so killer. I am glad I only had one person to play these mind games with.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 8, 2012)

Repeat after me:  You is kind. You is smart. You is important. 

Oh, and for me it was 2nd grade. I loved him deeply. I thought he was amazing. One day, leaning on the wall outside the bathroom I told him. He never spoke to me again. We graduated together 10 years later in a class of 188. Like he could have consciously avoided me that long.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 8, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Oh you poor dear.
> 
> Good friend of mine is a former partner of my hubby's. She is totally hot, like an amazon. 6'1", gorgeous athletic body, huge boobs.



Soo when are you gonna introduce me??


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 8, 2012)

Aprz said:


> One time I went to the movie theaters, the only four consecutive seats in the theater were next to me. Four girls went to sit there, and the one that had to sit next to me said to her friends loud enough for me to hear "Ew, I don't want to sit next to him. Trade with me, please!" and they argued a bit "Just sit down next to him!" I wasn't doing anything, I wasn't gunning them with my eyes, I took a shower, brushed my teeth, put deodorant on, cologne on, etc. I feel very repulsive and things like that really reinforce it. Perhaps I am wearing the same cologne as the guy from Anchorman. Y'know, the puma one?
> 
> I think I feel so repulsive and very fearful of rejection just because I got shot down at a very young age. Had a sixth grade crush that totally went wrong, labeled gay in Jr. High School because I didn't have hair on my legs in PE, didn't have a deep voice, and I wasn't kissing girls in the hallways, and pretty much just lived the life style of not approaching girls and just keeping to myself "Why don't girls like me?"
> 
> ...



Take it from a *very* late bloomer nothing is set in stone.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> Soo when are you gonna introduce me??



Colorado springs. I thought you were poised for destruction in ca?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 8, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Colorado springs. I thought you were poised for destruction in ca?



I am but I am very good with talking. So I might be able to convince her to move haha


----------



## Aprz (May 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Take it from a *very* late bloomer nothing is set in stone.


Not even stone?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 8, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Not even stone?



Nope..... Nothing


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 8, 2012)

Junctional tachycardia with bigeminal PJCs into VT with his AICD firing x3? That's how I ended my day, how about you guys? I'm not going to lie I'm kinda afraid to finish my internship and be on a truck by myself...everyone keeps trying to die on me now, when I'm on my own I wont have a preceptor to bounce ideas off...

Aprz, I know it's easier said than done but don't sweat it. Any girl that is that insensitive isn't worth the air she breathes. I'd have told her I didn't want to sit next to them either and to bug off but I'm a smartass type of person. 

*I am not sexist in any way shape or form, there are amazing girls out there but if they are going to act like that they can jump off a bridge and go to hell and I wont even blink an eye*


----------



## Tigger (May 8, 2012)

I'm not going to lie, I am actually starting to miss working on the ambulance or at the hockey rink. As much as I am enjoying the crap out of being overseas, it's tough filling the massive hole that work is.


----------



## Anjel (May 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Take it from a *very* late bloomer nothing is set in stone.



Right. Aprz you are like what...20? 

You aren't all washed up yet. 

Look at BBG. He is now a manly, bald, very attractive man. 

But when he was your age....he could of looked like urkle.


----------



## fast65 (May 8, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Well, good news is I tried being a little bit more aggressive today (taking Anjel advise). I saw this gorgeous girl at Chipotle too. I walked up to her to tell her that I think she is gorgeous, but she walked away really quick, and I said "Excuse me", and again "Excuse me ma'am", and she just kept on walking and I stopped cause I didn't want to look like a creep.



Good job, keep that up, and you'll eventually have a much easier time talking to girls you're interested in.

Just remember you're a nice guy, and a smart kid, don't let the inevitable rejection deter you from taking a chance on someone who might feel the same way about you as you do about them. If you never take a chance, you'll never find out what could have been. Some of us have never asked anyone out...don't make that same mistake.


----------



## fast65 (May 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Junctional tachycardia with bigeminal PJCs into VT with his AICD firing x3? That's how I ended my day, how about you guys? I'm not going to lie I'm kinda afraid to finish my internship and be on a truck by myself...everyone keeps trying to die on me now, when I'm on my own I wont have a preceptor to bounce ideas off...
> 
> Aprz, I know it's easier said than done but don't sweat it. Any girl that is that insensitive isn't worth the air she breathes. I'd have told her I didn't want to sit next to them either and to bug off but I'm a smartass type of person.
> 
> *I am not sexist in any way shape or form, there are amazing girls out there but if they are going to act like that they can jump off a bridge and go to hell and I wont even blink an eye*



Do I need to remind you why you're getting these calls Rob?


----------



## Sasha (May 8, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Repeat after me:  You is kind. You is smart. You is important.
> 
> Oh, and for me it was 2nd grade. I loved him deeply. I thought he was amazing. One day, leaning on the wall outside the bathroom I told him. He never spoke to me again. We graduated together 10 years later in a class of 188. Like he could have consciously avoided me that long.



I love you. So much. You're so awesome.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 8, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Do I need to remind you why you're getting these calls Rob?



Negative ghostrider. I think you had a pretty good explanation  :rofl:


----------



## fast65 (May 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Right. Aprz you are like what...20?
> 
> You aren't all washed up yet.
> 
> ...



So BBG pulled an MJ?


----------



## fast65 (May 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Negative ghostrider. I think you had a pretty good explanation  :rofl:



I thought so too.


----------



## Sasha (May 8, 2012)

Aprz said:


> One time I went to the movie theaters, the only four consecutive seats in the theater were next to me. Four girls went to sit there, and the one that had to sit next to me said to her friends loud enough for me to hear "Ew, I don't want to sit next to him. Trade with me, please!" and they argued a bit "Just sit down next to him!" I wasn't doing anything, I wasn't gunning them with my eyes, I took a shower, brushed my teeth, put deodorant on, cologne on, etc. I feel very repulsive and things like that really reinforce it. Perhaps I am wearing the same cologne as the guy from Anchorman. Y'know, the puma one?
> 
> I think I feel so repulsive and very fearful of rejection just because I got shot down at a very young age. Had a sixth grade crush that totally went wrong, labeled gay in Jr. High School because I didn't have hair on my legs in PE, didn't have a deep voice, and I wasn't kissing girls in the hallways, and pretty much just lived the life style of not approaching girls and just keeping to myself "Why don't girls like me?"
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry that happened to you. I seriously am. People are cruel. 

To be like that, girls really have to hate themselves. 

You've had a run of really crappy people in your life. That's okay. You will eventually meet better people who deserve a spot in your life. Don't settle for people who suck as friends. 

You are very smart, aprz. You're passionate. I see it through your posts here. You do have things to be confident of, you do have things to be proud of. 

I'm the forum mean girl, if I can say something nice about you, its got to be true.


----------



## firetender (May 8, 2012)

*It's a numbers game*



Aprz said:


> Well, good news is I tried being a little bit more aggressive today (taking Anjel advise). I saw this gorgeous girl at Chipotle too. I walked up to her to tell her that I think she is gorgeous, but she walked away really quick, and I said "Excuse me", and again "Excuse me ma'am", and she just kept on walking and I stopped cause I didn't want to look like a creep.


 
Keep doing it and doing it and don't give up and you'll get the big "YES!".

(Keep track of how many turndowns before the success.)

Then, do it again and again  until you score, keep your tally

One more round until you hit paydirt and then average out the numbers and you'll figure out about how much work you'll have before you make another connection.

(If it averages over 400 turndowns and more than five black eyes before you score, give it up!)


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Right. Aprz you are like what...20?
> 
> You aren't all washed up yet.
> 
> ...



I'll put my junior high and high school photos up when I get back from this trip. You will die laughing. My idea of fashion was green velour shirts and knee high moccasins with extra fringe. Oh and thick photogray glasses.


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'll put my junior high and high school photos up when I get back from this trip. You will die laughing. My idea of fashion was green velour shirts and knee high moccasins with extra fringe. Oh and thick photogray glasses.



They had cameras back then?

Aprz a good way to get girls is to talk about stuff you know, you can't walk up to a girl and say she is gorgeous, she will feel uncomfortable because you were looking a her, or she could think you're hitting on her. Make friends with girls and then ask them out after you know them for a little while. One thing to not talk about is the old ladys' vomit you had to clean up earlier that day!
Good luck.


----------



## Aidey (May 8, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Well, good news is I tried being a little bit more aggressive today (taking Anjel advise). I saw this gorgeous girl at Chipotle too. I walked up to her to tell her that I think she is gorgeous, but she walked away really quick, and I said "Excuse me", and again "Excuse me ma'am", and she just kept on walking and I stopped cause I didn't want to look like a creep.



Oh goodness, I would have run too. Being directly approached like that makes me very very uncomfortable and suspicious. I hate it when guys express interest solely in my looks. It also makes me suspicious that some guy just lost a bet or is doing it on a dare. So don't take it personally, some women just don't like being approached so aggressively. 



Anjel1030 said:


> Right. Aprz you are like what...20?
> 
> You aren't all washed up yet.
> 
> ...





fast65 said:


> So BBG pulled an MJ?



DAMN YOU!!! That was totally my joke!!!




Achilles said:


> They had cameras back then?
> 
> Aprz a good way to get girls is to talk about stuff you know, you can't walk up to a girl and say she is gorgeous, she will feel uncomfortable because you were looking a her, or she could think you're hitting on her. Make friends with girls and then ask them out after you know them for a little while. One thing to not talk about is the old ladys' vomit you had to clean up earlier that day!
> Good luck.



This is good advice. It also prevents you from asking out girls already in relationships.


----------



## SSwain (May 8, 2012)

Let me share my humiliation.
I was kind of the oddball in school. Not too many friends, no real girlfriend..more of the loner type.
9th grade, one of the popular girls came up and told me that another popular girl had a crush on me. She wanted me to ask her out.
If I wanted to I was to meet her in front of the school store at lunch and ask her out.
Man...I never had a girl have a crush on me...let alone one of the hot popular ones.
I was so excited. I couldn't wait for lunch.
When it was time, I got to the store and there was all the popular people in the school, and a small crowd along with them.
I spotted "Beth" and proceeded to ask her if she wanted to go out with me.
At this time, she reeled back with a look of utter disgust and said, "What would make you thin I would EVER go out with YOU? You are a freak! So gross."
The crowd that had gathered all started to laugh. 
I was set up.

Talk about wanting to crawl in a hole....

I had a hard time with women for a long time after that. Until I met my wife.
She is the most beautiful and caring soul on earth. I still can't believe she married me. Our 15th anniversay is coming in June! I married soooooo far out of my league with her.
We went to my 20th class reunion a couple years ago. Most of the crowd (from that day) that was there didn't age or fare so well in life. "Beth" has been divorced 3x already, and looks much older than what she is.

I guess it all works out in the end.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 8, 2012)

That is a perfect example of karma.

Good for you!


----------



## fast65 (May 8, 2012)

Aidey said:


> DAMN YOU!!! That was totally my joke!!!



Great minds think alike.


----------



## Sasha (May 8, 2012)

My permanent Wednesday partner is fun sized like me. This'll be fun.


----------



## Anjel (May 8, 2012)

Well got a 90%. Didn't do as well as I hoped, but I'll take it.


----------



## Sasha (May 8, 2012)

I'm proud of you and so excited for you. I can't wait until you're a medic. You are going to be a strong asset to the profession.


----------



## SSwain (May 8, 2012)

I have 2 classes left. I will test out on my practicals this week, and next week will be tested on medical and trauma assessments.

Graduation on the 19th

NREMT practical exams on June 2.

Had a meeting last night with a volly service (as an EMR). Possibly as a volunteer Fire Fighter as well. First responder will not pay, but FF will (per call and a small monthly amount)

Will be meeting with another service once I obtain my EMT-B license. This one will be as an EMT-B level of service (they are ALS, but use EMT's too.)
This could be a part time position, but if it is just volly, it is a paid per call service.


----------



## fast65 (May 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Well got a 90%. Didn't do as well as I hoped, but I'll take it.



Still better than I would do Anjel, congrats, keep up the good work.

Started my day watching my partner swing dance with another coworker to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gX1EP6mG-E&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Nathan (May 8, 2012)

The awkward moment you receive a break up text in the morning. The truly awkward moment when you never realized you were dating someone. I don't know whether to laugh, be confused, be angry. Do I reply with a "I didn't even know we were dating." or is that unnecessary? Oh and to make matters worse, there is only 2 more episodes of house and what kind of horrible person ends last nights episode the way they did?


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Well got a 90%. Didn't do as well as I hoped, but I'll take it.



You da woman!


----------



## shfd739 (May 8, 2012)

First day back in San Antonio and I get to spend the day in middle of nowhere Live Oak county. 

So freaking easy.


----------



## STXmedic (May 8, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> First day back in San Antonio and I get to spend the day in middle of nowhere Live Oak county.
> 
> So freaking easy.



Welcome back, home slice! Hope you didn't forget how to work diabetics or the bariatric unit!


----------



## fast65 (May 8, 2012)

Most days I like my job, but I'm tired of getting dragged into senseless drama that I had nothing to do with.


----------



## Sasha (May 8, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Most days I like my job, but I'm tired of getting dragged into senseless drama that I had nothing to do with.



Awww.


----------



## medic417 (May 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Nice heavy plastic one with rounded edges is less likely to cause obvious bruising, just saying



Nice 1000ml bag of NS leaves even less, just saying.  h34r:


----------



## Sasha (May 8, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Nice 1000ml bag of NS leaves even less, just saying.  h34r:



Doesn't matter if you leave a bruise. Didn't write it, didn't happen. "Did you whack your partner in the middle of the call?" "Did I write that I did?" "No." "Didn't happen."


----------



## Jon (May 8, 2012)

Apparently, I missed the pity party this AM. So I'm gonna bring it around again. It's been a rough few weeks.



Aprz said:


> ...pretty much just lived the life style of not approaching girls and just keeping to myself "Why don't girls like me?"
> ...
> It's lame, lol.
> 
> Oh, I don't have much to be confident about either.



I feel ya, and it isn't lame.



firefite said:


> Aprz I was in the same boat as you (except for the leg hair). I still have a kind of high voice.
> 
> I am a very vocal person so I would have said something to that girl haha. Don't let them get to you. Sadly that is just how alot of younger girls are. It's bad when I am ashamed of my own generation.



I'll top you... I sang Soprano I my freshman year of high school. I still have trouble singing, especially stuff at religious services, because I learned it young, and now I have a different range. (more of a tenor).



bigbaldguy said:


> Take it from a *very* late bloomer nothing is set in stone.



boy, I hope so.


And folks, take it from me. EMTLifeHarmony.com here isn't the greatest source of relationships (no offense, Kat!).


----------



## Jon (May 8, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Doesn't matter if you leave a bruise. Didn't write it, didn't happen. "Did you whack your partner in the middle of the call?" "Did I write that I did?" "No." "Didn't happen."



I've tried that arguement. When I've had someone say that, I respond with, "if I drop the patient, and don't write it up, it never happened, right?"

Somehow it doesn't work in that case.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 8, 2012)

Self diagnoses, AvPD through almost all of school. 

Working in this field has changed that.


----------



## Cup of Joe (May 8, 2012)

Jon said:


> Apparently, I missed the pity party this AM. So I'm gonna bring it around again. It's been a rough few weeks.



I'm here.  I'll join in as well.



firefite said:


> Aprz I was in the same boat as you (except for the leg hair).



Same boat here too.  It wasn't until the end of high school that I actually started becoming friends with girls that I was just seeing every day.  Entering college, I told myself I was going to change.  

I'll keep it real short: I actually met one girl who I really liked in my freshman year.  I thought we got along perfectly (and everyone else did too.  Everyone thought we were already dating.)  Anyway, when I finally asked her out, she laughed a little and let out a really cute, "Awwww."  I really felt like a failure at life.  And now, some years later, I'm still getting rejected.  



firefite said:


> It's bad when I am ashamed of my own generation.



I just like to tell myself that being different from everyone else will pay off in the future.  I like to think of all the money I'm saving not going out and drinking in the clubs on the weekends....and my liver.  That little thing too.


----------



## shfd739 (May 8, 2012)

Most boring shift evar.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 8, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Self diagnoses, AvPD through almost all of school.
> 
> Working in this field has changed that.



I noticed the same thing when I started (i.e. very recently, ^_^ ), I find that things I was really once concerned about aren't that important at all. And same thing about age: you ain't old till you stop acting young (I've worked with some EMTs nearing 80, and they're as spry as I am).


----------



## Aidey (May 9, 2012)

Jon said:


> Apparently, I missed the pity party this AM. So I'm gonna bring it around again. It's been a rough few weeks.
> 
> 
> And folks, take it from me. EMTLifeHarmony.com here isn't the greatest source of relationships (no offense, Kat!).



I'll also pull up a chair. I have two words to describe how I was treated from K onward. Social pariah. I grew up in a small town, and was always the one kid in the class not invited to the birthday party, or the kid who only got 4 valentines in my mailbox. Never had a date to a dance, or actually a date period. I am still surprised I turned out even passably normal.

And lol @ EMTLifeHarmony


----------



## shfd739 (May 9, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Welcome back, home slice! Hope you didn't forget how to work diabetics or the bariatric unit!



Thanks..

Bari unit is such an evil word...Had to go with it daily in Austin. Ugh.


----------



## FourLoko (May 9, 2012)

Best conversation of the day. Female at a board and care, residence, not the PT

Her: Oh no, we haven't done anything
Me: Don't worry, we're not police
Her: I thought you were going to take us away
Me: Nope, just and an EMT. It's like a Paramedic (no one knows what an EMT is)
Her: Do they pay you a good salary?
Me: Ha, no way.
Her: Then why don't you quit?

Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Medic Tim (May 9, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I'll also pull up a chair. I have two words to describe how I was treated from K onward. Social pariah. I grew up in a small town, and was always the one kid in the class not invited to the birthday party, or the kid who only got 4 valentines in my mailbox. Never had a date to a dance, or actually a date period. I am still surprised I turned out even passably normal.
> 
> And lol @ EMTLifeHarmony



Wow you got 4 more valentines then I ever did.


----------



## enjoynz (May 9, 2012)

I'm curious if any of you are getting scam phone calls from a firm with an Indian (not American Indian) sounding accent?
Going on about problems with your computer...they are doing the rounds in New Zealand at the moment.
I'm wondering if they are targeting your countries as well?
From what I've heard.. they get you to log onto a link...from there they can access all the info on your PC.
I just wanted to give you all the heads up about this scam, as if they are not already targeting you, it will only be a matter of time.


Cheers Joy


----------



## exodus (May 9, 2012)

enjoynz said:


> I'm curious if any of you are getting scam phone calls from a firm with an Indian (not American Indian) sounding accent?
> Going on about problems with your computer...they are doing the rounds in New Zealand at the moment.
> I'm wondering if they are targeting your countries as well?
> From what I've heard.. they get you to log onto a link...from there they can access all the info on your PC.
> ...



I had one of those. I told them I was an FBI agent specializing in CIS... They hung up on me


----------



## abckidsmom (May 9, 2012)

Lalala!  I slept all night!  Woot!

I think in my last 5 shifts, I have only done 3 calls. This is going to give me a bad attitude whenever the calls start flowing again.


----------



## Sasha (May 9, 2012)

Workedy work work.


----------



## medic417 (May 9, 2012)

exodus said:


> I had one of those. I told them I was an FBI agent specializing in CIS... They hung up on me



Impersonating a federal employee is a criminal offense.


----------



## SSwain (May 9, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Impersonating a federal employee is a criminal offense.



Who's to say they hung up before he was able to add..." Just kidding."


----------



## smalls801 (May 9, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> School bus. 8th grade. It was the day we got our yearbooks. Two girls behind me were playing would-you-rather by pulling names from the yearbook. One asked my name or some other dude, the second responded with my name, then the first proceeds to go "eeeeewwwwww look what he looks like!" then they were giggling back and forth about how ugly I apparently am, completely oblivious to the fact I'm sitting right in front of them.
> 
> I wanted to die.
> 
> I think that's when my chauvinistic attitude started.



Us females at a young age are very heartless mean creatures ha but we grow up. Well a lot of us do... I feel sorry for the ones that don't


----------



## smalls801 (May 9, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Workedy work work.



I am jealous of your workedy work work


----------



## Sasha (May 9, 2012)

I did this on Facebook but want to do it here as well. 

I saw a LOT of negativity on this thread the past day or so, a lot of people who don't feel they have much to be proud of, much to offer. 

That is just not true.

So I would like posters to tell me 5 things they like about themselves. 

You tell me yours ill tell you mine.


----------



## SSwain (May 9, 2012)

1) I have an AWESOME wife
2) I am in good health
3) I like who I am
4) I don't care what you think about me...I know what matters
5) I am a good dad and husband.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 9, 2012)

1) My girlfriend is my best friend and spending time with her is the best part of any day.

2) I love what I've discovered about myself in the past few years. I'm a different person and I'm happy with who I am.

3) I don't care if people don't like me or what I have to say. Life is too short to beat around the bush.

4) I love what I do and where I do it.

5) I'm healthy and so is my family.


----------



## fast65 (May 9, 2012)

1) I'm good at what I do.

2) I strive to be better at what I do.

3) The care I have for my patients.

4) My eyes.

5) I'll drop what I'm doing to help a friend.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 9, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I did this on Facebook but want to do it here as well.
> 
> I saw a LOT of negativity on this thread the past day or so, a lot of people who don't feel they have much to be proud of, much to offer.
> 
> ...



1) I'm damn good at my job, but I know I can always be better

2) My friends know if there's anything they need help with they can come to me

3) I'm in relatively good health

4) I have a decent support system, in that I have friends I know I can vent to. 

5) Haters just be jealous foo's.


----------



## Achilles (May 9, 2012)

1. I'm proud of myself for graduating HS and going college. 
2. I will help a friend even at 3am and if he's 80 miles away.
3. I love God and know he's always by my side.
4. My family and friends love me.
5. I try to put a smile on my face even on my worst days.

Regards,
Andrew


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 9, 2012)

1.) I'm just awesome

2.) well #1 sums it all up


----------



## CritterNurse (May 9, 2012)

1. Always eager to learn and help others learn
2. I care about others
3. I don't swear (had a few people tell me they admire me for that)
4. I rarely drink and I don't smoke
5. I adopt my pets from a non-profit rescue organization.


----------



## saskvolunteer (May 9, 2012)

1) I love what I do. 
2) I'm good at what I do. 
3) My smile. 
4) What I've learned about myself from this job. And I love it. 
5) That people trust me. And know I'm there.


----------



## Medic Tim (May 9, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Just knocked out 10 pages of my research paper in an hour and a half. Only 10 or so more pages to go.



yay my paper got an A


----------



## kparker91 (May 9, 2012)

i dont like hot dogs...









Sjames said:


> Everybody loves hot dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Sasha (May 9, 2012)

As promised, here are mine.

1) I'm smart and love to learn. 

2) I may get frustrated, but eventually I always keep going. 

3) I am strong. I have survived a lot. 

4) My bedside manner. I pride myself on patient care. 

5) My work ethic. Despite whining I work very hard.


----------



## Anjel (May 9, 2012)

1. I am pretty smart
2. I love that I am a good EMT, and will strive to be a good medic
3. I have an amazing family, friends, and fiance.
4. I like my smile. 
5. I like that I have a good heart and truly care about others. Even those I have never met personally.


----------



## Sasha (May 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> 1. I am pretty smart
> 2. I love that I am a good EMT, and will strive to be a good medic
> 3. I have an amazing family, friends, and fiance.
> 4. I like my smile.
> 5. I like that I have a good heart and truly care about others. Even those I have never met personally.



You are so adorable.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 9, 2012)

I love telling people to get back off topic.


----------



## Sasha (May 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I love telling people to get back off topic.



That is only one. Four more.


----------



## Cup of Joe (May 9, 2012)

1.) I enjoy helping people.
2.) I have a very analytical view on the world.
3.) I love learning about almost anything, really.
4.) My ability to keep calm and almost never get mad.  (no one has *ever* seen me yell)
5.) My ability to make things and fix things.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 9, 2012)

Sasha said:


> That is only one. Four more.



Get back off topic.
Get back off topic.
Get back off topic.
Get back off topic.

There's your four more.


----------



## Sasha (May 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Get back off topic.
> Get back off topic.
> Get back off topic.
> Get back off topic.
> ...



Have to be different things.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 10, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Have to be different things.



Can it be the same thing in four different languages?


----------



## Sasha (May 10, 2012)

One week down, a million to go. Exhausting and exciting at the same time.


----------



## TB 3541 (May 10, 2012)

Sasha said:


> One week down, a million to go. Exhausting and exciting at the same time.



Actually, that's 19,178 years. I doubt any of us will still be alive by then.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 10, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> Actually, that's 19,178 years. I doubt any of us will still be alive by then.



Fast will be. Biologically he'll be about 74.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 10, 2012)

The emtlife min scavenger hunt is now closed and congratulations to the winners  Check out the winning photos in the Contests! forum.


----------



## Sasha (May 10, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> Actually, that's 19,178 years. I doubt any of us will still be alive by then.



I am going to be one of those batty little old ladies who refuses to die.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 10, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I am going to be one of those batty little old ladies who refuses to die.



https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Euthanasia_Coaster


----------



## exodus (May 10, 2012)

"Oh my god! They're going to give me electro-shock therapy up my butthole!"


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 10, 2012)

I love being bitten by the crazy postictal patient on my first call of the day. It just sets my day up for success.


----------



## Sasha (May 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I love being bitten by the crazy postictal patient on my first call of the day. It just sets my day up for success.



Make sure you get that taken care of. Human mouths are filthy and you'll get an infection.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 10, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Make sure you get that taken care of. Human mouths are filthy and you'll get an infection.



Definitely! Luckily she didn't break the skin anywhere that I can find but it's pretty hard to believe. She bit me hard.


----------



## fast65 (May 10, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Fast will be. Biologically he'll be about 74.



This man speaks the truth...it'll be NPH and I. And in post apocalyptic Earth it will be left up to us to repopulate the world so we once again reign supreme in the universe.


----------



## Sasha (May 10, 2012)

fast65 said:


> This man speaks the truth...it'll be NPH and I. And in post apocalyptic Earth it will be left up to us to repopulate the world so we once again reign supreme in the universe.



I will still be there. Like I said. I will be the batty old lady who refuses to die.


----------



## Bob67 (May 10, 2012)

Just got word that my son and I passed the state exam and are officially EMTs.  

Graduation ceremony tonight.


----------



## Aidey (May 10, 2012)

Sasha, will you have cats? 

Because if you do, we can be batty old ladies who refuse to die together.


----------



## fast65 (May 10, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I will still be there. Like I said. I will be the batty old lady who refuses to die.



I suppose that is true...


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 10, 2012)

Bob67 said:


> Just got word that my son and I passed the state exam and are officially EMTs.
> 
> Graduation ceremony tonight.



Let the celebration begin  Congrats!


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 10, 2012)

fast65 said:


> This man speaks the truth...it'll be NPH and I. And in post apocalyptic Earth it will be left up to us to repopulate the world so we once again reign supreme in the universe.



NPH is a god.


----------



## Sasha (May 10, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Sasha, will you have cats?
> 
> Because if you do, we can be batty old ladies who refuse to die together.



Of course. I already have this on pre order.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 10, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Of course. I already have this on pre order.



Shouldn't it be full of old ladies then?


----------



## fast65 (May 10, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> NPH is a god.


Yeah, pretty much.

On a side note, I find it a bit disturbing that when I went to meet a coworker for drinks last night, I had a guy ask if I "wanted to smoke a bowl" with him. I guess I have one of those faces :/


----------



## Sasha (May 10, 2012)

I'm surprised you knew what that was. 

Kids. Growing up earlier and earlier.


----------



## fast65 (May 10, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I'm surprised you knew what that was.
> 
> Kids. Growing up earlier and earlier.



Of course I know what a bowl is, I eat cereal out of one every day. I was just confused as to why he wanted to smoke cereal. :unsure:


----------



## abckidsmom (May 10, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Of course I know what a bowl is, I eat cereal out of one every day. I was just confused as to why he wanted to smoke cereal. :unsure:



I learned all this crap from my baby cousins.


----------



## fast65 (May 10, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I learned all this crap from my baby cousins.



The weird thing was that the guy was at least 60...


----------



## MochaRaf (May 10, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Shouldn't it be full of old ladies then?



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Anjel (May 10, 2012)

fast65 said:


> The weird thing was that the guy was at least 60...


----------



## SSwain (May 10, 2012)

A Hippie that is still living like it's the 60's?


----------



## fast65 (May 10, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


>



There's that bear again, he seems to be coming around more and more often.


----------



## Sasha (May 10, 2012)

Just don't let him play doctor with you.

BTW, I found the ambulance pedobear would drive.

I got on it yesterday, toys....EVERYWHERE.

I expected it to play the ice cream man song instead of a siren.


----------



## fast65 (May 10, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Just don't let him play doctor with you.



It's a little too late for that...


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 10, 2012)

Situational awareness has an entirely new meaning to me after today. 

That's about all I'll say about that publicly. 

The most important part is no one got hurt. Well I got bitten, but it could have gotten way worse than that.


----------



## Aidey (May 10, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Of course. I already have this on pre order.



Oh good. But I think we will probably need 2. Plus some sort of organizer to hold our hordes of G2 pens.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 10, 2012)

My liver needs some abuse. Long day

Side note, 88% on my block exam today.


----------



## Anjel (May 10, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> My liver needs some abuse. Long day
> 
> Side note, 88% on my block exam today.



Good job. And I'll get the shirley temples ready.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 10, 2012)

*It's 2200...*

and my shift starts at 0500. Yet, instead of being in bed, I sit here reviewing curriculum and reading EMTLife. Darn you insomnia, darn you.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 10, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> and my shift starts at 0500. Yet, instead of being in bed, I sit here reviewing curriculum and reading EMTLife. Darn you insomnia, darn you.



I feel your pain. 0530 start time usually equals a bed time of 2230 for me.


----------



## Aidey (May 10, 2012)

0430 start here. Around 1900 I usually look at the clock and think, oh I should get ready for bed. Then it is suddenly 2200. I still haven't figured out how that happens. :glare:


----------



## Anjel (May 10, 2012)

I start at 0900. No complaints here. If I go to bed now at 2330. I will get my.8 hours.


----------



## Aidey (May 10, 2012)

I've decided that it is a shame that Wake County is in NC. I would love to work under their MD and protocols, but it is NC.


----------



## fast65 (May 11, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I've decided that it is a shame that Wake County is in NC. I would love to work under their MD and protocols, but it is NC.



I know, I felt the same way.

It's nice to have people tell you "yeah, everyone likes you". Then you find out your coworkers have been spreading a couple of really hurtful rumors about you. All I did was be the guy that will drop anything for a friend or coworker, and this is what I get. I feel really awesome about myself now...


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 11, 2012)

As promised here is a photo of little bigbaldguy  Keep in mind this is actually a good photo of me compared to most of them. I was awkward to say the least and my parents were cruel enough to let me dress myself :/


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 11, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Situational awareness has an entirely new meaning to me after today.
> 
> That's about all I'll say about that publicly.
> 
> The most important part is no one got hurt. Well I got bitten, but it could have gotten way worse than that.



Glad your ok.


----------



## Sasha (May 11, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> As promised here is a photo of little bigbaldguy  Keep in mind this is actually a good photo of me compared to most of them. I was awkward to say the least and my parents were cruel enough to let me dress myself :/



I have shorts like that somewhere.


----------



## Sasha (May 11, 2012)

Just checked out my bank account. Half my paycheck is missing out of this deposit.

What. The. $&!%@%@-


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 11, 2012)

I've been telling my friends that my girlfriend is in the hospital. They do the normal response of "what happened?". Then the look on their face when I say "her check engine light came on" is priceless. My truck is the love of my life :rofl:


----------



## abckidsmom (May 11, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> As promised here is a photo of little bigbaldguy  Keep in mind this is actually a good photo of me compared to most of them. I was awkward to say the least and my parents were cruel enough to let me dress myself :/



I consider it to be one of the more valuable services I provide to abckidsdad that I shop for his wardrobe. When I found him he was wearing neon tank tops with camo BDUs as if that wasn't a crime against eyeballs. 

With a mullet. 

You filled out, BBG.


----------



## Aidey (May 11, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I consider it to be one of the more valuable services I provide to abckidsdad that I shop for his wardrobe. When I found him he was wearing neon tank tops with camo BDUs as if that wasn't a crime against eyeballs.
> 
> With a mullet.
> 
> You filled out, BBG.



Wow. That is....Was this the '70s by chance?


----------



## usalsfyre (May 11, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I consider it to be one of the more valuable services I provide to abckidsdad that I shop for his wardrobe. When I found him he was wearing neon tank tops with camo BDUs as if that wasn't a crime against eyeballs.
> 
> With a mullet.
> 
> You filled out, BBG.



Scary thing is I can picture that.



Except for the mullet. Skullet, perhaps, but not mullet....


----------



## abckidsmom (May 11, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Scary thing is I can picture that.
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the mullet. Skullet, perhaps, but not mullet....




Lol


We go way back. He chopped the mullet when the top went thin. He was 19, lol.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 11, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Wow. That is....Was this the '70s by chance?



He is just a holdout. It was the early 90s.


----------



## Aprz (May 11, 2012)

"I ate raw shrimps. I need an ambulance."


----------



## SliceOfLife (May 11, 2012)

http://www.newstimes.com/news/article/Radioactive-man-Milford-resident-pulled-over-by-3549631.php

Troopers pull over FF after stress test.
I didn't know they had such equipment!


----------



## Sasha (May 11, 2012)

I have had the worst shift today. Literally worst call as my first call, second call not so bad. Third frustrating as all get out.


----------



## SSwain (May 11, 2012)

I had a dream last night that I passed my NREMT test.

One more night of class left. I will get tested on assessments. Practical skills portion I have passed and written test material as well.

I am starting to get a little nervous about  National Registry. 3 weeks away!


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 11, 2012)

SSwain said:


> I had a dream last night that I passed my NREMT test.
> 
> One more night of class left. I will get tested on assessments. Practical skills portion I have passed and written test material as well.
> 
> I am starting to get a little nervous about  National Registry. 3 weeks away!



You'll do fine just don't over think it


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 11, 2012)

I love that two weeks in a row my first call of my internship "Monday" has been an arrest that I pronounced in the field. 

It's going to be a good day and a total cluster...this Obama guy is in town and the whole world stops!


----------



## SSwain (May 11, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You'll do fine just don't over think it



I am 42...it's been quite a while since I had "finals".


----------



## CritterNurse (May 11, 2012)

SSwain said:


> I had a dream last night that I passed my NREMT test.
> 
> One more night of class left. I will get tested on assessments. Practical skills portion I have passed and written test material as well.
> 
> I am starting to get a little nervous about  National Registry. 3 weeks away!



I found the national registry exam less stressful than the practical exams. 

Just relax, don't over-think the questions, and take some of the practice tests listed in the NREMT section.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 12, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I love that two weeks in a row my first call of my internship "Monday" has been an arrest that I pronounced in the field.



Oof. That's rough stuff. Did you find that it got any easier the second time?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 12, 2012)

I love Diltiazem.

Well, I love giving it to patients that need it.


----------



## fast65 (May 12, 2012)

I had one of the city cops tell me tonight: "I hope someone resists tonight, so I can tell them 'I wouldn't do that, otherwise I'm gonna have to get Doogie Howser down here, and he's got some big words.'"


----------



## Anjel (May 12, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I had one of the city cops tell me tonight: "I hope someone resists tonight, so I can tell them 'I wouldn't do that, otherwise I'm gonna have to get Doogie Howser down here, and he's got some big words.'"



Love it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 12, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Oof. That's rough stuff. Did you find that it got any easier the second time?



Easier no. Smoother yes. I know how to go about it now, if that makes any sense. It's never going to be easy telling family there's nothing I can do for their loved one.

Me being younger doesn't make it any easier either. That takes a lot of work to get patients and family to trust me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 12, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I had one of the city cops tell me tonight: "I hope someone resists tonight, so I can tell them 'I wouldn't do that, otherwise I'm gonna have to get Doogie Howser down here, and he's got some big words.'"



Bahahahahaha

Your cops sound funnier than ours.


----------



## CANDawg (May 12, 2012)

I am a CPR master. That is all.


----------



## fast65 (May 12, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Bahahahahaha
> 
> Your cops sound funnier than ours.



Most of them are pretty entertaining.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 12, 2012)

I love practicing using the Sager on the intermediate on my internship shift h34r: 

Took it like a champ and I somehow still remember how to use the Sager splint haha


----------



## fast65 (May 12, 2012)

A day of jet skiing with a barbecue at my coworkers lakeside house...it's gonna be a good day


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 12, 2012)

Truck has been in the shop since Wednesday. Shop is closed tomorrow. So Monday will make 5 days of work on it. I hope it doesn't cost me an arm and a leg.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 12, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I love practicing using the Sager on the intermediate on my internship shift h34r:
> 
> Took it like a champ and I somehow still remember how to use the Sager splint haha



Beats a Hare any day – except you have to tell the pt to "adjust."


----------



## abckidsmom (May 12, 2012)

Because we are leaving on our cruise in 56 hours, I fell and scraped my knee today. 

Yippee!  First adults only week in a decade and I'm going to be the one with the bandaid on my knee.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 12, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Beats a Hare any day – except you have to tell the pt to "adjust."



Or worse, adjust for them. Somehow, making sure a guy's balls are comfortable crosses the discomfort line for me. 

As in, I am the uncomfortable one.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> Truck has been in the shop since Wednesday. Shop is closed tomorrow. So Monday will make 5 days of work on it. I hope it doesn't cost me an arm and a leg.



You sure they didn't ship it to Mexico?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 12, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> You sure they didn't ship it to Mexico?



Haha. Drive by it every day just to make sure


----------



## NYMedic828 (May 12, 2012)

So who else here besides myself is a computer nerd and will be picking up Diablo 3 on tuesday? (or monday night )

I need friends to play with!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-ZA7NLSRhg


----------



## piranah (May 12, 2012)

Hey all, damn it's been awhile since I've been on..I'll try to swing through every once in awhile.


----------



## Anjel (May 12, 2012)

My weekends on really wear me down. 

12 on 12 off 12 on 12 off 12 on 12 off 12 on 12 off. 

Ugh. 2 more to go.


----------



## Anjel (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Handsome Robb (May 13, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


>



I want some.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 13, 2012)

piranah said:


> Hey all, damn it's been awhile since I've been on..I'll try to swing through every once in awhile.



Hey welcome back.....uh whoever you are god to see yah again.


----------



## Aidey (May 13, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Or worse, adjust for them. Somehow, making sure a guy's balls are comfortable crosses the discomfort line for me.
> 
> As in, I am the uncomfortable one.



Me too. But apparently it is A Crime Against Humanity to ignore the plight of a man's balls.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 13, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Me too. But apparently it is A Crime Against Humanity to ignore the plight of a man's balls.



Well we are patient advocates...


----------



## abckidsmom (May 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Well we are patient advocates...



Remember that and throw. A sheet over a girl who you just immobilized, making her boobs look like freaks of nature the way the spiders go on. It's not cause she's cold that she needs a cover. She feels ridiculous.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 13, 2012)

I have woken up exactly eleven minutes before my alarm every day for the last two weeks. I usually snooze the alarm a couple times before getting up, that's why it's weird


----------



## NYMedic828 (May 13, 2012)

No one else is gettin diablo 3? :sad:


----------



## Achilles (May 13, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> No one else is gettin diablo 3? :sad:



Is that like a new Monopoly or something?

I play counter strike (when i have time) and that's it!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 13, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Remember that and throw. A sheet over a girl who you just immobilized, making her boobs look like freaks of nature the way the spiders go on. It's not cause she's cold that she needs a cover. She feels ridiculous.



Don't use spider straps here.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Hey welcome back.....uh whoever you are god to see yah again.



You don't know piranah?!  And you call yourself a CL...  


It's ok, piranah, I've noticed your absence! 





Aidey said:


> Me too. But apparently it is A Crime Against Humanity to ignore the plight of a man's balls.




It's the double standard of the sexes;  women can adjust their boobs, but a guy reaches for his stuff and everyone screams "THINK ABOUT THE CHILDREN!"


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 13, 2012)

Linuss said:


> You don't know piranah?!  And you call yourself a CL...



Hey no one ever said I was a good one.


----------



## Sasha (May 13, 2012)

Linuss said:


> You don't know piranah?!  And you call yourself a CL...
> 
> 
> It's ok, piranah, I've noticed your absence!
> ...



Sometimes you just need to toss your girls. 

Interesting this came up when it did. One of my patients yesterday had swelling in scrotum. It was soooooo big he was literally laying on his balls on the stretcher. Poor poor dear.


----------



## Aidey (May 13, 2012)

Linuss said:


> It's the double standard of the sexes;  women can adjust their boobs, but a guy reaches for his stuff and everyone screams "THINK ABOUT THE CHILDREN!"



Oh no no no, a woman might be able to adjust her boobs, but if a woman tries to adjust her underwear or itches she is accused of pleasuring herself, so I don't wanna hear it.


----------



## Sasha (May 13, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Oh no no no, a woman might be able to adjust her boobs, but if a woman tries to adjust her underwear or itches she is accused of pleasuring herself, so I don't wanna hear it.



Or being unladylike. 

God forbid you get a wedgie.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Oh no no no, a woman might be able to adjust her boobs, but if a woman tries to adjust her underwear or itches she is accused of pleasuring herself, so I don't wanna hear it.



Hey, if a guy tries to adjust HIS boobs, people look at him oddly.  Again, double standard. h34r:


----------



## Aidey (May 13, 2012)

I don't think people are looking at him oddly because he is adjusting his boobs.....


----------



## abckidsmom (May 13, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Sometimes you just need to toss your girls.
> 
> Interesting this came up when it did. One of my patients yesterday had swelling in scrotum. It was soooooo big he was literally laying on his balls on the stretcher. Poor poor dear.



For these people I make a sling out of a pillow case. Fold it to be about 4-5 inches and full length and lift the scrotum and lay it on the pillow case. Pull the pillowcase right across the thighs. This is elevation and cool, smooth fabric. It really helps.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 13, 2012)

Aidey said:


> ...But apparently it is A Crime Against Humanity to ignore the plight of a man's balls.



No truer words have ever been written.


----------



## Anjel (May 13, 2012)

My partner went home early today. I get to man the wheelchair van. yay me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 13, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> My partner went home early today. I get to man the wheelchair van. yay me.



Soo glad we don't do wheelchair transports


----------



## Aprz (May 13, 2012)

Counter Strike Source? I play on ze.plaguefest.com.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Soo glad we don't do wheelchair transports



If we don't have a partner, we get stuck in the supply department helping them, which really sucks if you have a 16hr shift.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 13, 2012)

Linuss said:


> If we don't have a partner, we get stuck in the supply department helping them, which really sucks if you have a 16hr shift.



We do a range of different things. You could either get placed as an extra on a 911 or BLS rig, help our mechanic, help our unit restock person, do paperwork, help the supervisor, go home without pay if you choose to, and sometimes go home while still getting paid for your normal shift (only happens if it's the companies/supervisors fault that you don't have a partner lol).


----------



## Chimpie (May 13, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the new SimCity coming out in 2013.  It's supposed to be more realistic, but easier to play than the recent releases.  It's supposed to be as easy as SimCity 2000.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Soo glad we don't do wheelchair transports



I refuse to train on W/Cs for this reason.

Partner bangs out most people get sent home early or moved to a different truck for the day. However, being the only CCT medic on shift has its benefits .


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> We do a range of different things. You could either get placed as an extra on a 911 or BLS rig, help our mechanic, help our unit restock person, do paperwork, help the supervisor, go home without pay if you choose to, and sometimes go home while still getting paid for your normal shift (only happens if it's the companies/supervisors fault that you don't have a partner lol).



I wish we could go home early if opting to, as one paycheck covers my expenses for the month and taking a day off, even without pay, is fine by me.  But alas, they require full time people to do 48 hours a week.


----------



## CritterNurse (May 13, 2012)

Finally made an avatar to fit my screen name.


----------



## NYMedic828 (May 13, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Is that like a new Monopoly or something?
> 
> I play counter strike (when i have time) and that's it!



You guys suck :sad:


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 13, 2012)

I'm working OT with nary a call all day. That means we'll get a code right before shift change.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 13, 2012)

Heading to Israel soon: hoping to see an MDA ambulance or two. Maybe try to tour a station. (And totally getting an MDA shirt!)


----------



## TB 3541 (May 13, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Heading to Israel soon: hoping to see an MDA ambulance or two. Maybe try to tour a station. (And totally getting an MDA shirt!)



I want to go to Israel. I hear Tel Aviv is a beautiful city architectually and otherwise.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 13, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> I want to go to Israel. I hear Tel Aviv is a beautiful city architectually and otherwise.



It's just gorgeous. Like Miami meets New York, except Bauhaus all over.

Also, I just love, love, love, Israeli girls. So that helps.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 13, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Heading to Israel soon: hoping to see an MDA ambulance or two. Maybe try to tour a station. (And totally getting an MDA shirt!)



Take pictures please.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Take pictures please.



Can do!


----------



## Tigger (May 13, 2012)

Not that anyone here needs the reminder but if you are a young driver or the parent of one, please please please remind them to slow down and buckle up.

Three students from Boston University studying at the University of Auckland (where I am also now studying) were killed this weekend in a minivan rollover. This kind of accident is far too common and too preventable...

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/accidents/news/article.cfm?c_id=13&objectid=10805521


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 13, 2012)

Ok I might have a visitor stopping by the site later so everyone look busy, and for gods sake clean this place up a little I'm trying to impress this girl. Oh and it wouldn't hurt to tuck your shirts in.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ok I might have a visitor stopping by the site later so everyone look busy, and for gods sake clean this place up a little I'm trying to impress this girl. Oh and it wouldn't hurt to tuck your shirts in.



Sorry dude I'm very busy celebrating my anniversary. 12 years of wedded bliss. We are watching "Best of Whose Line" compilations on YouTube. That show was brilliant.


----------



## Cup of Joe (May 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Take pictures please.





EpiEMS said:


> Also, I just love, love, love, Israeli girls. So that helps.



Yeah, pictures....plenty of pictures.


----------



## Anjel (May 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ok I might have a visitor stopping by the site later so everyone look busy, and for gods sake clean this place up a little I'm trying to impress this girl. Oh and it wouldn't hurt to tuck your shirts in.



We may need to work on your "game"


----------



## STXmedic (May 13, 2012)

No worries BBG, I don't have game either


----------



## Anjel (May 13, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> No worries BBG, I don't have game either



You don't need game. You are getting married.


----------



## Maine iac (May 13, 2012)

Read The Game by Neil Strauss.

Interesting read.


Or at least google it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 13, 2012)

Oh I got game but this girlis special and there will be no games played. 100 percent right down the middle.


----------



## Pavehawk (May 14, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Sorry dude I'm very busy celebrating my anniversary. 12 years of wedded bliss. We are watching "Best of Whose Line" compilations on YouTube. That show was brilliant.



The American version (which was great) or the UK one which was even "greater"....


----------



## mycrofft (May 14, 2012)

BBG, I'm not touching that line.

I remember Sim City. Like a combination of Ant Farm and a train set through a microscope. I always cheated.


----------



## STXmedic (May 14, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> You don't need game. You are getting married.



Not saying I need it anymore, but I still don't know how I managed such a great catch


----------



## Aidey (May 14, 2012)

I love causing trouble 

Today our supervisor pawned off their tickets on their partner. This is a common occurrence, with the supervisor having their partner fill out everything on the ePRC except the narrative. Today, we encouraged him to rebel a bit.h34r:

The result is that they transported Darth Vader for being drunk. His address is the Death Star, he has a past history of 3rd degree burns and he takes midiclorians. ^_^

We are wondering if the sup is gonna catch it before submitting the ticket.


----------



## Anjel (May 15, 2012)




----------



## bigbaldguy (May 15, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I love causing trouble
> 
> Today our supervisor pawned off their tickets on their partner. This is a common occurrence, with the supervisor having their partner fill out everything on the ePRC except the narrative. Today, we encouraged him to rebel a bit.h34r:
> 
> ...



Awesome, can I repost this on my face book status


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 15, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I love causing trouble
> 
> Today our supervisor pawned off their tickets on their partner. This is a common occurrence, with the supervisor having their partner fill out everything on the ePRC except the narrative. Today, we encouraged him to rebel a bit.h34r:
> 
> ...



Now that Is awesome


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 15, 2012)

Just moving an ambulance at my college that hasn't been moved in 5+ years


----------



## Sasha (May 15, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


>


----------



## Tigger (May 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just moving an ambulance at my college that hasn't been moved in 5+ years



You're the one riding the bumper, right?


----------



## Sr Dingdong (May 15, 2012)

This looks like the right thread for me to get enough posts so I can send private messages!


----------



## Sr Dingdong (May 15, 2012)

Just one more and Im there


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 15, 2012)

Tigger said:


> You're the one riding the bumper, right?



Nope. I'm the one hanging out of the driver door wearing the N95 haha


----------



## Achilles (May 15, 2012)

Driving down the highway to school today and decided to stop and help this guy out before the fire got to crazy. My ten second fire extinguisher helped a little but it re kindled and I just waited for FD to show up


----------



## Tigger (May 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> Nope. I'm the one hanging out of the driver door wearing the N95 haha



Well as long you're not pushing then you're doing it right. Have to channel all that eager EMT student energy somewhere!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 15, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Well as long you're not pushing then you're doing it right. Have to channel all that eager EMT student energy somewhere!



It was right after they took their 200 question final so there was alot of anger haha. As an instructor I felt it was better if I just steered it haha


----------



## shfd739 (May 15, 2012)

Backwards 24 and today will be on the busiest power truck we have. And a certain hospital has no admit beds left so every admit patient has to be moved. 

I'm screwed.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just moving an ambulance at my college that hasn't been moved in 5+ years



Wow 5 years? That is some seriously low call volume. Must be a fire based service


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 15, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Wow 5 years? That is some seriously low call volume. Must be a fire based service



Haha. An ambulance service donated an ambulance and 4 gurneys to the college. All we use the ambulance for is the lifting/moving patients and gurney operation lectures and skills. No need to move it if we only use the back of it


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> Haha. An ambulance service donated an ambulance and 4 gurneys to the college. All we use the ambulance for is the lifting/moving patients and gurney operation lectures and skills. No need to move it if we only use the back of it



You mean they don't have you sit in the front and practice yelling at the radio because the dispatcher is an idiot or proper feet on dash technique for parking lot posting? School these days :glare:


----------



## Anjel (May 15, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You mean they don't have you sit in the front and practice yelling at the radio because the dispatcher is an idiot or proper feet on dash technique for parking lot posting? School these days :glare:



That just comes natural. Alll thooouugghh I have perfected the perfect sleeping position for the front seat of the vans.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 15, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> That just comes natural. Alll thooouugghh I have perfected the perfect sleeping position for the front seat of the vans.



Some are trained, others called, and then there's Anjel, born to this work


----------



## STXmedic (May 15, 2012)

The feet on the dash technique took me some time and flexibility training to perfect. However, it was indeed time well spent


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 15, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You mean they don't have you sit in the front and practice yelling at the radio because the dispatcher is an idiot or proper feet on dash technique for parking lot posting? School these days :glare:



Feet on the dash at any time = someone calling and complaining that it looks unprofessional = verbal/written warning. 

That's why we try to post in the middle of nowhere so no public can see us. Or we totally black out all the windows on the ambulance so they can't see anything.


----------



## shfd739 (May 15, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> The feet on the dash technique took me some time and flexibility training to perfect. However, it was indeed time well spent



Truth^^^


----------



## adamjh3 (May 15, 2012)

"Poor perfusion is the number one sign of shock" 

Yeah, bro... 'cause that's the definition of shock


----------



## Tigger (May 15, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> The feet on the dash technique took me some time and flexibility training to perfect. However, it was indeed time well spent



Perhaps I need to work on my flexibility, I always blame it on being tall. But when you can post at an abandoned naval airstation during the summer, suddenly the feet on mirror option comes into play.


----------



## FourLoko (May 15, 2012)

I wish we could wear T-Shirts as our Summer "uniform" This collar business in shirts that don't breathe sucks.


----------



## Anjel (May 15, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Some are trained, others called, and then there's Anjel, born to this work



Haha much love BBG.


----------



## Sasha (May 15, 2012)

I can't stretch out like that. I sit curled up.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 15, 2012)

FourLoko said:


> I wish we could wear T-Shirts as our Summer "uniform" This collar business in shirts that don't breathe sucks.



That's unfortunate. We have T-shirt uniforms specifically for the summer. 


I prefer to open the door and rest my feet in the V between the door and the cab. Not as steep of an angle and more airflow through the cab


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 15, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That's unfortunate. We have T-shirt uniforms specifically for the summer.
> 
> 
> I prefer to open the door and rest my feet in the V between the door and the cab. Not as steep of an angle and more airflow through the cab



During the summer we can't do that. For us it's find shade, set unit on high idle, pop the hood, sun shades in all windows, and A/C on high in cab and back of the unit.


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> During the summer we can't do that. For us it's find shade, set unit on high idle, pop the hood, sun shades in all windows, and A/C on high in cab and back of the unit.



Try making an adventure out of it? I would have tons of fun jumping around everywhere getting ready for this. Then that moment of closing doors and laying back with pumping AC. Makes me go "ahhhhhhhhh".


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 15, 2012)

CrackerBDingus said:


> Try making an adventure out of it? I would have tons of fun jumping around everywhere getting ready for this. Then that moment of closing doors and laying back with pumping AC. Makes me go "ahhhhhhhhh".



It is nice. But the way it's been working out is as soon as we are all set up we get a call.


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> It is nice. But the way it's been working out is as soon as we are all set up we get a call.



No problem! Just drive hood up shades in windows full AC blasting!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 15, 2012)

CrackerBDingus said:


> No problem! Just drive hood up shades in windows full AC blasting!



Managment gets mad when we do that...


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 15, 2012)

Free money. Come in to cover the tail end of a buddy's shift to find out his partner took a NICU team on an LDT. Now I get to do nothing until he gets back. 

I'll take it.


----------



## Tigger (May 15, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Free money. Come in to cover the tail end of a buddy's shift to find out his partner took a NICU team on an LDT. Now I get to do nothing until he gets back.
> 
> I'll take it.



One time and one time only was all it took for me to realize that if I'm on the schedule and there is no partner for me, I'm staying until they find something for me to do. I gave up my day for work, I want that check!


----------



## adamjh3 (May 15, 2012)

I have officially lost my mind. 

I'm dating a dispatcher.


----------



## Anjel (May 15, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> I have officially lost my mind.
> 
> I'm dating a dispatcher.



Traitor!!!! Burn him at the stake! Off with his head! 

Haha jk. Thats cool. Congrats.


----------



## TB 3541 (May 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just moving an ambulance at my college that hasn't been moved in 5+ years



Hey, I know that ambulance...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 15, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> Hey, I know that ambulance...



If you remember where it was parked then it shouldn't surprise you that it took almost an hour to get it out. 


And finally got my truck back after $1,695 in repairs :sad:


----------



## TB 3541 (May 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> If you remember where it was parked then it shouldn't surprise you that it took almost an hour to get it out.



Yeah, I remember a discussion about how many points the turn would have to be to make it out of there.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 15, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> Yeah, I remember a discussion about how many points the turn would have to be to make it out of there.



8 points haha.


----------



## Aidey (May 16, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Awesome, can I repost this on my face book status



Yes, you can. 

And for the record the sup did catch it before sending the ticket to the server. The sup was told that is what he gets for pawning his tickets off. :rofl:


----------



## TB 3541 (May 16, 2012)

firefite said:


> 8 points haha.



Nice. Why did you guys move it? I saw it parked with the fire engines today.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 16, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> Nice. Why did you guys move it? I saw it parked with the fire engines today.



Rats were living in it so its not safe for anyone to use. The fire guys are going to spray out the back of the ambulance with their pumper. Then after that we are trying to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 16, 2012)

I'm about over it. I'm tired of being a black cloud. I'm tired of seeing the things we see. I'm tired of working all the freaking time. 

Most of all I'm tired of pediatric arrests. 2 in 4 weeks. This is crap.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'm about over it. I'm tired of being a black cloud. I'm tired of seeing the things we see. I'm tired of working all the freaking time.
> 
> Most of all I'm tired of pediatric arrests. 2 in 4 weeks. This is crap.



Man that sucks. 

If you can afford it, take a couple of days off and spend them way away from EMS. Unfortunately it sometimes seems a small percentage of the providers bear the majority of the crap call burden.

You know how to get in touch if need be.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 16, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Man that sucks.
> 
> If you can afford it, take a couple of days off and spend them way away from EMS. Unfortunately it sometimes seems a small percentage of the providers bear the majority of the crap call burden.
> 
> You know how to get in touch if need be.



It is greatly appreciated. I'm right smack in the middle of 20 days straight of work and internship, then one day off then 7 on then 10 days off, 2 of which are travel days and 4 of which are vacation time in Vegas.

It can't come soon enough. 

I'll keep the resource for a conversation in mind my friend.


----------



## Aidey (May 16, 2012)

I'm around too. I've been whining at you enough lately I definitely owe you time back.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'm about over it. I'm tired of being a black cloud. I'm tired of seeing the things we see. I'm tired of working all the freaking time.
> 
> Most of all I'm tired of pediatric arrests. 2 in 4 weeks. This is crap.



I don't believe in luck, or black clouds, but I do believe in the law of averages and that law say you're due for a break. Add me to the list of folks you can vent to should you need it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 16, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I don't believe in luck, or black clouds, but I do believe in the law of averages and that law say you're due for a break. Add me to the list of folks you can vent to should you need it.



You can add me to that list as well.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 16, 2012)

This place never ceases to be able to make me feel better, even if it only is a little bit. 

Thank you guys, it means the world to me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> This place never ceases to be able to make me feel better, even if it only is a little bit.
> 
> Thank you guys, it means the world to me.



But just remember im only 20 years old so I may not be much help..


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 16, 2012)

firefite said:


> But just remember im only 20 years old so I may not be much help..



I'm only 22. 

It's fine, we can talk like young adults and not have to be all proper like when we talk to these old folks


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'm only 22.
> 
> It's fine, we can talk like young adults and not have to be all proper like when we talk to these old folks



It's not nice to call the CLs old folks :rofl:


----------



## Sasha (May 16, 2012)

firefite said:


> It's not nice to call the CLs old folks :rofl:



They're youth deficient.


----------



## STXmedic (May 16, 2012)

firefite said:


> It's not nice to call the CLs old folks :rofl:



They shouldn't be old, then!


----------



## Sasha (May 16, 2012)

I would like to put it out there that ANYONE here who needs to talk is welcome to PM me. I'm not great with advice but I'm really good at listening and going "Oh my god! That b.tch!!!"

I am also available by phone or text, but you'll have to PM me for the number.  I know some of you are crazy stalkers.


----------



## Anjel (May 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'm only 22.
> 
> It's fine, we can talk like young adults and not have to be all proper like when we talk to these old folks



Fo sho young grasshopper. Im here and on fb. Day or night.


----------



## Rhonda (May 16, 2012)

Just great my iPhone decided to fall into a cup of tea and now it won’t work. My whole life is on there including the study guide I made for a pre-employment test I have coming up.:angry::sad:


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 16, 2012)

Rhonda said:


> Just great my iPhone decided to fall into a cup of tea and now it won’t work. My whole life is on there including the study guide I made for a pre-employment test I have coming up.:angry::sad:



Take battery out and let the phone sit for 12-24 hours then try it again. Worked for mine after I dropped it in a cup of Gatorade.


----------



## SSwain (May 16, 2012)

Sasha said:


> ... I know some of you are crazy stalkers...



Just because I have dozens of restraining orders against me, that doesn't make me a stalker.


----------



## SSwain (May 16, 2012)

On a side note, I have a meeting/interview next week with a local EMS to discuss paid volly service and/or part time work.

Just gotta pass the NREMT tests first.
So close I can almost taste it. Last class is tonight. Final exam.


----------



## Rhonda (May 16, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Take battery out and let the phone sit for 12-24 hours then try it again. Worked for mine after I dropped it in a cup of Gatorade.



I dont think you can take the battery out of an Iphone. Isn't it on the inside?


----------



## Achilles (May 16, 2012)

Rhonda said:


> Just great my iPhone decided to fall into a cup of tea and now it won’t work. My whole life is on there including the study guide I made for a pre-employment test I have coming up.:angry::sad:



Stick it in rice and then buy the lifeproof case


----------



## Rhonda (May 16, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Stick it in rice and then buy the lifeproof case



It is in a bag of rice right now. I hope it works.


----------



## Aprz (May 16, 2012)

If Rhonda tried turning it on before putting it in the bag of rice, it may have shorted and that trick won't work now.


----------



## Rhonda (May 16, 2012)

Aprz said:


> If Rhonda tried turning it on before putting it in the bag of rice, it may have shorted and that trick won't work now.



It was on when I got it out of the tea but then it turned off and now won’t turn on. I just have to wait until after work to go to the Apple store and see what they can do.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 16, 2012)

Looks who's swag supplier came through early 

Would you like to play a game?


----------



## Anjel (May 16, 2012)

Ohh I want dark blue ones.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 16, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ohh I want dark blue ones.



They are cool aren't they?


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 16, 2012)

*Stand by for new contest !*

Ok folks a new EMTLIFE mini photo scavenger hunt will be held this evening so don't forget to add the "Contests!" sub forum to your subscribed forum list so you'll be among the first to get the details.

sub forum is located here. http://www.emtlife.com/forumdisplay.php?f=25 use the drop down menu forum tools and select subscribe to this forum to receive instant updates on new contests.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 16, 2012)

I don't think I get to play anymore...


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 16, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I don't think I get to play anymore...



Sure you do  I have new limited edition stickers only available to previous winners


----------



## firetender (May 16, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Sure you do  I have new limited edition stickers only available to previous winners


 
BBG -- well on the way to becoming the Monty Hall of EMS!


----------



## firetender (May 16, 2012)

firefite said:


> It's not nice to call the CLs old folks :rofl:


 
Believe me, that's the sweetest thing I get called these days!


----------



## rmabrey (May 16, 2012)

new protocol......basics cannot transport any patient with a pump, including insulin or PCA regardless of whether or not it is related to the chief complaint.


succesfully getting closer to basics being ambulance drivers


----------



## exodus (May 16, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> new protocol......basics cannot transport any patient with a pump, including insulin or PCA regardless of whether or not it is related to the chief complaint.
> 
> 
> succesfully getting closer to basics being ambulance drivers



I thought that was a standard? What if the pump malfunctions loads the pt up with insulin and is now ALOC and unable to fix it. With the PCA, we can't because it's a narc.


----------



## rmabrey (May 16, 2012)

exodus said:


> I thought that was a standard? What if the pump malfunctions loads the pt up with insulin and is now ALOC and unable to fix it. With the PCA, we can't because it's a narc.



before the new protocol, we would pull over and trade places. PCA was good to go cause its patient controlled. 

IMO a stubbed toe, cough, etc etc does not need a paramedic just cause they have an insulin pump


----------



## Anjel (May 16, 2012)

Michigan doesn't have a set protocol saying what basics can or cannot take. So its up to the county or medical director. 

If it came down to it, we could take anything on a pump or hanging.

But if ALS is available it gets handed over to them. If not we load and go.


----------



## Tigger (May 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'm only 22.
> 
> It's fine, we can talk like young adults and not have to be all proper like when we talk to these old folks



We need to start a young peoples' alliance or something so we stop being "misunderstood." :rofl:

Actually though, I do think that the younger providers issue is worth discussing. It can get tough at work being constantly treated as a "kid." Yea, I am twenty and have less life experience than others but that says nothing about my ability as a provider. I cannot stand being coddled by older partners. "No sweetie, don't worry about driving, I've been doing it forever." 

I guess I need to do a better job advocating for myself.


----------



## Aidey (May 16, 2012)

Ok, enough you little brats, you're making me feel old.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 16, 2012)

Tigger said:


> We need to start a young peoples' alliance or something so we stop being "misunderstood." :rofl:
> 
> Actually though, I do think that the younger providers issue is worth discussing. It can get tough at work being constantly treated as a "kid." Yea, I am twenty and have less life experience than others but that says nothing about my ability as a provider. I cannot stand being coddled by older partners. "No sweetie, don't worry about driving, I've been doing it forever."
> 
> I guess I need to do a better job advocating for myself.



I get it from some medics but most treat me just like any other partner. I've busted my *** to prove to all of them that I'm not some random snot-nosed 22 year old.


----------



## STXmedic (May 16, 2012)

I'm 24 and I still get that crap! Granted, I still look 18 apparently :glare: New partners always start out the same. First, they treat me like an inexperienced twelve year old that needs hand holding. Then we make our  patient, and I point out some obvious oversight in the acuity of our patient. "Oh, you know this medical stuff, huh?" Then I get treated like an outcast for knowing "medical stuff". Damn fire medics... :glare:


----------



## usalsfyre (May 16, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Ok, enough you little brats, you're making me feel old.



I'm 28. I actually used the phrase "that snot nosed, arrogant (rest of the adjectives and nouns are not forum suitable)" today. It's not eff'ing fair I tell ya :sad:

So far I'm 0 for 2 on finding single people.....


----------



## Tigger (May 16, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'm 24 and I still get that crap! Granted, I still look 18 apparently :glare: New partners always start out the same. First, they treat me like an inexperienced twelve year old that needs hand holding. Then we make our  patient, and I point out some obvious oversight in the acuity of our patient. "Oh, you know this medical stuff, huh?" Then I get treated like an outcast for knowing "medical stuff". Damn fire medics... :glare:



Couldn't have summed it up any better. I work hard to show that I'm not a 20 year old wannabe doctor and then suddenly I'm getting funny looks for wanting to call an entry note to the hospital or use an icepack.

One day I will have a real partner!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 16, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Ok, enough you little brats, you're making me feel old.



Psh you're not that much older than Poetic or I!


----------



## Aidey (May 16, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I'm 28. I actually used the phrase "that snot nosed, arrogant (rest of the adjectives and nouns are not forum suitable)" today. It's not eff'ing fair I tell ya :sad:
> 
> So far I'm 0 for 2 on finding single people.....



26, and I swear I'm going to use that now. I'm also curious if 1. You were serious and 2. What was the circumstance under which you found yourself using said phrase. 

I also want to add that it is incredibly depressing when you realize that you are your friend's token single buddy. 

And I know I'm not that much older than you kids, but the way you are carrying on makes me feel old. Although Rob, I have to admit that I laughed when I saw that your name on your shirt is Robby.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 16, 2012)

Aidey said:


> 26, and I swear I'm going to use that now. I'm also curious if 1. You were serious and 2. What was the circumstance under which you found yourself using said phrase.
> 
> I also want to add that it is incredibly depressing when you realize that you are your friend's token single buddy.
> 
> And I know I'm not that much older than you kids, but the way you are carrying on makes me feel old. Although Rob, I have to admit that I laughed when I saw that your name on your shirt is Robby.



It says Robby but I tend to introduce myself as Rob to patients. Still go by Robby around friends and coworkers and I don't think it will ever change. My new shirts only have my first initial though


----------



## usalsfyre (May 17, 2012)

Aidey said:


> 26, and I swear I'm going to use that now. I'm also curious if 1. You were serious and 2. What was the circumstance under which you found yourself using said phrase.


Unfortunately I was. It was after an official interaction with another paramedic in my role with the clinical department. I can't really go into more detail than that in public.



Aidey said:


> I also want to add that it is incredibly depressing when you realize that you are your friend's token single buddy.


I realized the other day I'm hosed because I was married fairly young. Most divorcees are 5-10 years older than me, most girls my age are married/attached (hence the 0 for 2) and most younger girls aren't particularly interested in a guy with a 60+ hour a week job and two kids.


----------



## Aidey (May 17, 2012)

I'm still undecided on kids, and it scares me that the older I get the only guys available all seem to have a kid or two, which usually means ex-wives/girlfriends to deal with. It just adds several levels of complexity to the situation right off the bat, which I find intimidating. I absolutely suck at dating, and anything that makes it more complicated freaks me out.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 17, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I'm still undecided on kids, and it scares me that the older I get the only guys available all seem to have a kid or two, which usually means ex-wives/girlfriends to deal with. It just adds several levels of complexity to the situation right off the bat, which I find intimidating. I absolutely suck at dating, and anything that makes it more complicated freaks me out.



I'm available, have no kids, and have no ex-wifes/girlfriends to deal with haha.


----------



## Aidey (May 17, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm available, have no kids, and have no ex-wifes/girlfriends to deal with haha.



You're also not old enough to drink.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 17, 2012)

Aidey said:


> You're also not old enough to drink.



That's agism. Just saying.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 17, 2012)

Aidey said:


> You're also not old enough to drink.



Your point being?


----------



## Aidey (May 17, 2012)

When a man dates a younger woman it is "atta boy" and "good for you".
When a woman dates a younger man it is "you're too old" and "cougar".


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 17, 2012)

Aidey said:


> When a man dates a younger woman it is "atta boy" and "good for you".
> When a woman dates a younger man it is "you're too old" and "cougar".



Haha. 26 doesn't not qualify you as a cougar haha.


----------



## Aidey (May 17, 2012)

It does when you aren't old enough to drink! lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 17, 2012)

Aidey said:


> It does when you aren't old enough to drink! lol



I can too drink! Just the other day I had a virgin screwdriver. :rofl:


----------



## fast65 (May 17, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'm about over it. I'm tired of being a black cloud. I'm tired of seeing the things we see. I'm tired of working all the freaking time.
> 
> Most of all I'm tired of pediatric arrests. 2 in 4 weeks. This is crap.



Once again, I'm sorry you're having such a crappy couple of weeks Rob. I kinda figured ya had a bad day when I saw you calling me yesterday  

Anyways, you know I'm here for you, even though I'm not much help


----------



## fast65 (May 17, 2012)

firefite said:


> I can too drink! Just the other day I had a virgin screwdriver. :rofl:



Whoa, this is a family friendly site


----------



## firetender (May 17, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Anyways, you know I'm here for you, even though I'm not much help


 
If you don't show up you'll never know if and how you could help. Give yourself credit for showing up; without that, nothing else can happen!


----------



## SSwain (May 17, 2012)

Passed my final exam last night.
94%
Woo hoo.

Next, I'll take on the National Registry tests in early June.

Bring it!


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 17, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Passed my final exam last night.
> 94%
> Woo hoo.
> 
> ...



Excellent work.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2012)

Just took an 85 year old guy in with some serious edema. His lower extremities were certainly edematous, but his scrotum... Whew... His scrotum was the size of a basketball. He was no distress and actually was cracking jokes the whole time. 

Of course, he was hard of hearing and delivered all of his comments at the top of his lungs. 

"HEY BOYS! WATCH OUT FOR MAH SACK! IT'S FREAKIN HUGE!!"

The RN in the ER saw it and said, under her breath... "wow"

The old guy said, "WHAT?" looking around, "IS SHE TALKING ABOUT MY BALLS?"

From the hallway I could hear everyone bust out laughing. Great way to start the morning.


----------



## Sasha (May 17, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Just took an 85 year old guy in with some serious edema. His lower extremities were certainly edematous, but his scrotum... Whew... His scrotum was the size of a basketball. He was no distress and actually was cracking jokes the whole time.
> 
> Of course, he was hard of hearing and delivered all of his comments at the top of his lungs.
> 
> ...



I love patients like that. They're the best.


----------



## Sasha (May 17, 2012)

Yesterday I had a dirty old man patient. I told him I was gonna listen to his chest. He asked me if he could look at mine. 

He tried to feel me up while I was starting his IV. 

But the part that made me laugh the most...

"What's your name?"
"Sasha."
"Cheryl!"

Ten minutes later "What's your name? Oh wait no I remember. Cheryl."

I wanted to take him home and keep him in my bathtub.


----------



## Sasha (May 17, 2012)

Aidey said:


> When a man dates a younger woman it is "atta boy" and "good for you".
> When a woman dates a younger man it is "you're too old" and "cougar".



Cougars are effing hot.


----------



## mycrofft (May 17, 2012)

QUOTE:

"What's your name?"
"Sasha."
"Cheryl!"

Ten minutes later "What's your name? Oh wait no I remember. Cheryl."

I wanted to take him home and keep him in my bathtub.


UNQUOTE

Thanks, I needed that laugh!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Cougars are effing hot.



quoted for truth!


----------



## usalsfyre (May 17, 2012)

Who's at EMS Websummit?


----------



## STXmedic (May 17, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> quoted for truth!



Seconded for emphasis!


----------



## Aidey (May 17, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Who's at EMS Websummit?



Never heard of it, but it looks interesting.


----------



## SSwain (May 17, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Seconded for emphasis!



Third for good measure.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 17, 2012)

Hehe, I got to play like a goof last night.

Due to a series of events because of 3 rollovers near eachother at the same time and FD getting cancelled off our scene before they even got on, we were on the scene of a rollover with a patient in the back of his pickup for a good length of time before FD even showed up.

I was perfectly content sitting at the back of the truck and staring inside the window at the patient, but PD broke the front windshield (rather entertaining to watch) and I crawled on in to do my thing.  



It's a rarity in urban EMS to actually GET to get inside of a car, because FD gets all antsy about extrication being their thing, so I seized the opportunity and was inside the wreckage with the patient when FD finally arrived after 20 minutes :rofl:


----------



## Aidey (May 17, 2012)

I need to start reading RougeMedic's blog more often. He makes my rants look warm and fuzzy.


----------



## mycrofft (May 17, 2012)

*Potential avatar..*


----------



## fast65 (May 17, 2012)

Who had a 13 minute dispatch to hospital time on a massive inferior STEMI? This guy


----------



## Aidey (May 17, 2012)

Holy crap. I just spent the last 9 hours listening to EMS lectures. +1 for the EMS websumit.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 17, 2012)

mycrofft said:


>



Okay, I actually LOL'd at that one.:rofl:


----------



## Shishkabob (May 17, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Who had a 13 minute dispatch to hospital time on a massive inferior STEMI? This guy



Psh, you've done nothing till you've had a door-to-balloon time of 19 minutes and a 100% RCA occlusion relieved.


----------



## fast65 (May 17, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Psh, you've done nothing till you've had a door-to-balloon time of 19 minutes and a 100% RCA occlusion relieved.



Unfortunately that is physically impossible here


----------



## STXmedic (May 17, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Psh, you've done nothing till you've had a door-to-balloon time of 19 minutes and a 100% RCA occlusion relieved.



Done. Except it was 17min. Two stents and a pacemaker.  Also an RCA


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 17, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Psh, you've done nothing till you've had a door-to-balloon time of 19 minutes and a 100% RCA occlusion relieved.



I had to erase my last STEMI time off the board. No pre-alert, only depression in inferior leads. 

Had a door to PCI time of 83 minutes. That one came down off the board as soon as I saw it. 

I never get STEMIs. Never actually seen a STEMI in the field. I get obvious deaths, codes and pediatric arrests instead.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 18, 2012)

I'm getting laid off. 

I have mixed emotions about it.


----------



## Sasha (May 18, 2012)

File unemployment. Go to school and look for another job. 

Think of it as a vacation.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 18, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm getting laid off.
> 
> I have mixed emotions about it.



Sasha hit it. Use it as an opportunity. I suspect a person as competent as you are will have no problem finding another job should you choose to do so.


----------



## Sasha (May 18, 2012)

Maybe I should get myself fired so I can go to RN school.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2012)

hahahahahahaha made my day yesterday


----------



## Anjel (May 18, 2012)

Oh Laryngitis how I love you. 

Never in my life have I lost my voice. And now, with my bridal shower tomorrow. I feel like crap and can't talk. 

My fiance is loving it lol


----------



## fast65 (May 18, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm getting laid off.
> 
> I have mixed emotions about it.



I'm sorry :/

But like Sasha and BBG said, look at it as an opportunity.

Ugh, apparently someone was using my debit card in Miami yesterday...I was at work in Oregon. :/


----------



## Sasha (May 18, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I'm sorry :/
> 
> But like Sasha and BBG said, look at it as an opportunity.
> 
> Ugh, apparently someone was using my debit card in Miami yesterday...I was at work in Oregon. :/



Sorry. I promise I bought you something pretty with it.


----------



## FourLoko (May 18, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm getting laid off.
> 
> I have mixed emotions about it.



Enjoy! Work is for suckers.

I'm working my EMT job because I got laid off from a "real" job. 

Sucks being poor but I was hired at my EMT job the week after I got laid off. Quite amusing.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 18, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I'm sorry :/
> 
> But like Sasha and BBG said, look at it as an opportunity.
> 
> Ugh, apparently someone was using my debit card in Miami yesterday...I was at work in Oregon. :/



Amex used to call me at east once a week to tell me my card had been used in multiple states in 24 hours. I finally got em to figure out that was normal.


----------



## Anjel (May 18, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm getting laid off.
> 
> I have mixed emotions about it.



Is it the sports gig? Or the other?


----------



## MMiz (May 18, 2012)

Just got my three remaining wisdom teeth out.  Went to the pharmacy to get my prescriptions and an hour later the lady says that I am not in the system.

I call Blue Cross with a mouth full of gauze and not being able to feel my lips. The system kept asking me to speak my group number and policy number.  It came out as "aeswjlkhasdfkl."  After ten minutes I just kept hitting 0 until I got someone.  She couldn't understand a word I am saying and transferred me to her supervisor.  Finally in a moment of frustration I nearly screamed.  Lets just say I left a nasty clean up in aisle five.


----------



## Sasha (May 18, 2012)

Say it don't spray it, MMiz


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 18, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Say it don't spray it, MMiz



Mommy look it's snowing....mommy why does the snow have blood on it?


----------



## FourLoko (May 18, 2012)

MMiz said:


> Just got my three remaining wisdom teeth out.  Went to the pharmacy to get my prescriptions and an hour later the lady says that I am not in the system.
> 
> I call Blue Cross with a mouth full of gauze and not being able to feel my lips. The system kept asking me to speak my group number and policy number.  It came out as "aeswjlkhasdfkl."  After ten minutes I just kept hitting 0 until I got someone.  She couldn't understand a word I am saying and transferred me to her supervisor.  Finally in a moment of frustration I nearly screamed.  Lets just say I left a nasty clean up in aisle five.



I never even took the Vicoden after having 4 done at once. Man up.


----------



## fast65 (May 18, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Sorry. I promise I bought you something pretty with it.



I figured you would be one to buy something at "Naked Pizza"


----------



## Anjel (May 18, 2012)

Nope that was Chimpie.


----------



## Maine iac (May 18, 2012)

Used my handcuffs again today.

Thankfully no spitting was involved.

How often do you guys have to restrain a pt, or take them against their will (I can have a doctor or the police sign a transportation hold)?


----------



## fast65 (May 18, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Nope that was Chimpie.



Hmmm, I should have known


----------



## adamjh3 (May 18, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Is it the sports gig? Or the other?



My ambo job. 

I'm anxious to see how my contracting work will affect unemployment claims seeing as I've made a whopping 300 bucks at that job so far this year. Definitely can't earn a living at like 8 hours a month


----------



## Chimpie (May 18, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I figured you would be one to buy something at "Naked Pizza"





Anjel1030 said:


> Nope that was Chimpie.





fast65 said:


> Hmmm, I should have known



Wait... what?


----------



## shfd739 (May 18, 2012)

Let's see up working for 24+ hours then 3 hours of crappy sleep and back for 12+ more. 

Dispatch better play nice or I'm pulling the downtime card. 

At least my week off starts Sunday morning.


----------



## Aidey (May 18, 2012)

I learned two important things today.

1. It is not a good idea to lash out at your partner when you are driving code. It does not influence your driving in a positive way.

2. Sometimes life would be easier if the pt would just code already.


----------



## Anjel (May 18, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Wait... what?



Dont deny it.


----------



## Joe (May 19, 2012)

Maine iac said:


> Used my handcuffs again today.
> 
> Thankfully no spitting was involved.
> 
> How often do you guys have to restrain a pt, or take them against their will (I can have a doctor or the police sign a transportation hold)?



Yesterday we restrained 3 or 4 cant remember. It was kinda a weird day. Everyone wanted to fight us


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 19, 2012)

Maine iac said:


> Used my handcuffs again today.
> 
> Thankfully no spitting was involved.
> 
> How often do you guys have to restrain a pt, or take them against their will (I can have a doctor or the police sign a transportation hold)?



I hate restraining people with a passion. It's not a fun experience for all parties involved. 

I prefer verbal judo but every now and again there isn't any other option. Generally if they are getting physical restraints on a 911 call they will probably be getting some sort of chemical restraint as well, situation dependent of course. 

I rarely have to restrain people but when I do it tends to be a big deal. The other day it involved total spinal motion restriction. soft 4-point restraints and 6 mg of versed. She was an angry panda.


----------



## mycrofft (May 19, 2012)

Handcuffs???

Since this is all off subject, I just found out they are killing six shows I was watching, leaving me three.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 19, 2012)

I swear I get an obvious death or a working code every single shift. When I finish school I feel like the coroner and I may be on a first name basis. Might even happen before then.


----------



## fast65 (May 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I swear I get an obvious death or a working code every single shift. When I finish school I feel like the coroner and I may be on a first name basis. Might even happen before then.



False. Because you text me whenever you get one, and you don't text me about it everyday. I assume you work everyday, hence, you don't get one every single shift.


----------



## Aprz (May 19, 2012)

Mexican food.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 19, 2012)

fast65 said:


> False. Because you text me whenever you get one, and you don't text me about it everyday. I assume you work everyday, hence, you don't get one every single shift.



Alright fair enough. 

Pretty freakin' close though


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 19, 2012)

Maine iac said:


> Used my handcuffs again today.
> 
> Thankfully no spitting was involved.
> 
> How often do you guys have to restrain a pt, or take them against their will (I can have a doctor or the police sign a transportation hold)?



Rarely but it happens. So...uh do you bring your own cuffs?


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 19, 2012)

fast65 said:


> False. Because you text me whenever you get one, and you don't text me about it everyday. I assume you work everyday, hence, you don't get one every single shift.



Busted!


----------



## Aprz (May 19, 2012)

Chocolate shake.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 19, 2012)

Maine iac said:


> Used my handcuffs again today.
> 
> Thankfully no spitting was involved.
> 
> How often do you guys have to restrain a pt, or take them against their will (I can have a doctor or the police sign a transportation hold)?



Every 5150 (psych hold) gets 4 point soft limb restraints per county and company protocol. 

I don't like doing the restraints on every 5150 hold but I restrain them because it's not worth it to get fired over something like that. 

I get an average of 5 5150 holds per day.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 19, 2012)

firefite said:


> Every 5150 (psych hold) gets 4 point soft limb restraints per county and company protocol.
> 
> I don't like doing the restraints on every 5150 hold but I restrain them because it's not worth it to get fired over something like that.
> 
> I get an average of 5 5150 holds per day.



That's a pain in the ***. Unless a 5150 is different from a Legal 2000 not everyone on them is violent or uncooperative. I guess if you are good at explaining why the patient might understand, still seems like it could cause more problems than it prevents.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 19, 2012)

Maine iac said:


> Used my handcuffs again today.
> 
> Thankfully no spitting was involved.
> 
> How often do you guys have to restrain a pt, or take them against their will (I can have a doctor or the police sign a transportation hold)?



In my experience a B52 works much better than any kind of physical restraint for most patients.


----------



## Sasha (May 19, 2012)

fast65 said:


> False. Because you text me whenever you get one, and you don't text me about it everyday. I assume you work everyday, hence, you don't get one every single shift.



He doesn't text me...

And I'M the bad texter!


----------



## Sasha (May 19, 2012)

GAAH.

I hate my indecision.

I keep talking myself into an iPhone.

And then I talk myself into an android phone.

And then I go "Well if I don't like it I have 14 days to return it and get an android phone."

And then I go "But that's like an extra $30."

And then I go "iPhone it is."

And then I go "WTF applecare is 99 dollars..."

And then I go "But I really want an iPhone..."

And then I go "But I like my android phone...."

And then I go "But I can trade it in within 14 days if I don't like it."


AND THE CYCLE REPEATS.


----------



## Sasha (May 19, 2012)

AND the fact of the matter is I need a new phone because the vibraty part of my phone is dying AND the charging port is dying.

AND they're going to charge me $35 to fix EACH

And if they even SUSPECT it's from dropping the phone they wont fix the charging port.

And they WILL suspect it because there are scratches around that part of the phone

And the charging port is apparently a chronic problem with the phone and the warranty is up in July and then they said I'm on my own.

And I will hurt myself trying to open up the phone and sodder the charging port.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 19, 2012)

I love the iPhone, but fair warning, once your in Apple's clutches its very expensive to go a different direction. (Who has 600 songs from iTunes that only work on an Apple device? This guy...)

I know people who are very happy with Androids as well


----------



## Anjel (May 19, 2012)

Omg you poor dear.

Get the iphone before you hurt yourself. I am in september.

Im holding off for the iphone 5. Though.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 19, 2012)

I also recommend the Ballistic case over the OtterBox


----------



## Chimpie (May 19, 2012)

LOL @ Sasha.  I'm having the same debate myself.

My phone was the 4th phone with Android on it (HTC Droid ERIS).  It's running an outdated version of Droid (1.8 I think.  Won't upgrade to 2.x). I really like the Android OS, but Apple seems to be pretty stable as well.  

One thing I learned is that the iPhone doesn't have turn by turn voice navigation that an Android powered phone has.  This is important to me because I'm moving in a couple of months and will definitely need a GPS of some sort that will guide me where I need to go.  I've read that there is an app that gives iPhone maps a voice but, I don't know.  I could buy a GPS unit but why if a phone will do it for me?

And since I don't have a Mac, will I be able to utilize all the features of an iPhone?

ugh.. decisions decisions.


----------



## Sasha (May 19, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> LOL @ Sasha.  I'm having the same debate myself.
> 
> My phone was the 4th phone with Android on it (HTC Droid ERIS).  It's running an outdated version of Droid (1.8 I think.  Won't upgrade to 2.x). I really like the Android OS, but Apple seems to be pretty stable as well.
> 
> ...



The GPS was my big hold out BUT I researched it.

There is a free app called waze that does have turn by turn direction and traffic road condition updates. It'll also warn you of red light cameras and reported speed traps.

If you're addicted to TeleNav it's $20/year on iPhone.

I also have like 200 songs on my EVO. I only listen to a handful of them but I didn't pay for a single one of them. I kind of will miss that, but someone told me you can add your own songs to your iTunes and then transfer them onto your phone?


----------



## Anjel (May 19, 2012)

Also mapquest app has turn by turn navigation.


----------



## Aidey (May 19, 2012)

Android FTW. 

And 1.8? Holy crap, the rest of us are up to 4.04!


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 19, 2012)

Sasha said:


> He doesn't text me...
> 
> And I'M the bad texter!



Woa Woa Woa! I don't want to burden you with it!

Fast is always sitting in his station in the middle of nowhere with nothing better to do  he needs something to entertain him. I let him live vicariously through my black cloud of calls.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 19, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Android FTW.
> 
> And 1.8? Holy crap, the rest of us are up to 4.04!



Some of us that have rooted our devices prefere to continue to use the older versions.

Android gives you more choices and control, plus you will not be giving your money to a company attempting to sue their competitors out of business because they can not stand competition.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Android gives you more choices and control, plus you will not be giving your money to a company attempting to sue their competitors out of business because they can not stand competition.


While true, Google hasn't exactly been a paragon of ethical behavior either.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 19, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> While true, Google hasn't exactly been a paragon of ethical behavior either.



Granted, but they're not filing lawsuits unless they are sued first.


----------



## Chimpie (May 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Some of us that have rooted our devices prefere to continue to use the older versions.
> 
> Android gives you more choices and control, plus you will not be giving your money to a company attempting to sue their competitors out of business because they can not stand competition.



Some of us are saving for the big move. lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 19, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Some of us are saving for the big move. lol



And some of us are saving to buy 40 acres and build on it.  My goal is to save 50 grand in 5 years.


----------



## Aidey (May 19, 2012)

I'm rooted too, but I don't know why anyone would prefer a version that old.

Edit - What big company has been a paragon of ethical behavior?


----------



## MMiz (May 19, 2012)

Having both an iPhone 4 and work-provided android device, I find that the android often is quirky, lags, crashes, and has poor battery life. We got them to test teaching apps, but there aren't that many apps available. 

The iPhone just works, appears more refined, has more apps, and a much longer battery life. 

I don't like Apple, nor do I own a Mac, but the iPhone is definitely worth it. I got a squatetrade warranty (that I haven't used).


----------



## adamjh3 (May 19, 2012)

MMiz said:


> Having both an iPhone 4 and work-provided android device, I find that the android often is quirky, lags, crashes, and has poor battery life. We got them to test teaching apps, but there aren't that many apps available.
> 
> The iPhone just works, appears more refined, has more apps, and a much longer battery life.
> 
> I don't like Apple, nor do I own a Mac, but the iPhone is definitely worth it. I got a squatetrade warranty (that I haven't used).



But with an iPhone, if you're not near a powersource and your battery runs out, or it starts going kaput you're out of luck. User replacable battery ftw.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 19, 2012)

MMiz said:


> and has poor battery life.



Mmiz, meet Razr Maxx.  Battery owns the iPhone 4s.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 19, 2012)

*Amgen Tour of California bicycle race*

Just met some of the medics and EMT's with AMR working the Amgen Tour of California bicycle race. Good peeps and sharp looking rigs. I also got to speak with some of the great law enforcement folks working the event. I'll get some rig photos up soon. Talk about a great day to be working standby at an event. 69 degrees, clear skies, no wind and low humidity. Where do I sign up for that gig


----------



## Chimpie (May 19, 2012)

I miss California.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 19, 2012)

My volunteer fire company has a chicken BBQ every weekend. I'm working this weekend and we've been selling chicken dinners no stop since 8 this morning. It's now 15:15. I'm exhausted. And I never want to see another chicken again. Ever.


----------



## Joe (May 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just met some of the medics and EMT's with AMR working the Amgen Tour of California bicycle race. Good peeps and sharp looking rigs. I also got to speak with some of the great law enforcement folks working the event. I'll get some rig photos up soon. Talk about a great day to be working standby at an event. 69 degrees, clear skies, no wind and low humidity. Where do I sign up for that gig



That came through my area yesterday. Missed out on the stand by but what you describe is every shift


----------



## usalsfyre (May 19, 2012)

Redacted, I'm not gonna whine lol.


----------



## exodus (May 19, 2012)

My iphone was good nearly 2 hears ago when I got it, but now it's slow, clunky, and likes to crash a lot... Getting a droid next month when I upgrade.

BOTH of of our patients yesterday attempted to escape from us. At least we got the second one slightly (Not really due to lazy ER staff) medicated. The second patient took off on security, so they restrained him with better restraints, then he got out of one of the hard restraints and they wanted us to take him as he was, still fighting. 

I told the RN that we can't take him that way because it is dangerous for us and the patient, especially since he's been able to break out of their good restraints. Our RN tried to keep pushing us to take him, but the charge walked over and asked what was wrong, and as soon as she heard he escaped again and that she wanted us to transport him; she said the same exact thing I did "It's not safe to be isolated in the back with him where he may get out or escape."

MD ordered haldol. Our RN convinced the MD to drop it down to a whopping 1mg IM ativan


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 19, 2012)

exodus said:


> MD ordered haldol. Our RN convinced the MD to drop it down to a whopping 1mg IM ativan



A week ago we had a doctor at EMC order 25mg of benadryl 5mg of Haldol and 2mg of Ativan all for a non aggressive patient who was just pacing his room. That patient was KTFO :huh:


----------



## exodus (May 19, 2012)

firefite said:


> A week ago we had a doctor at EMC order 25mg of benadryl 5mg of Haldol and 2mg of Ativan all for a non aggressive patient who was just pacing his room. That patient was KTFO :huh:



weird, they only didn't want to give the haldol because the RN's were too lazy to do an EKG.


----------



## Sasha (May 19, 2012)

firefite said:


> A week ago we had a doctor at EMC order 25mg of benadryl 5mg of Haldol and 2mg of Ativan all for a non aggressive patient who was just pacing his room. That patient was KTFO :huh:



Wasn't aggressive RIGHT NOW.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 19, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Wasn't aggressive RIGHT NOW.



14 Y/O female who cut her wrists (hesitation cuts) after her boyfriend broke up with her. She was pacing here room for 20 hours according to hospital staff. The doctor said he gave that much to her so she could get some rest.


----------



## shfd739 (May 19, 2012)

Only 11 more hours then 7 days off. Tonight can't be that bad. I hope. 

And the tones keep dropping nowhere near us.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 20, 2012)

firefite said:


> A week ago we had a doctor at EMC order 25mg of benadryl 5mg of Haldol and 2mg of Ativan all for a non aggressive patient who was just pacing his room. That patient was KTFO :huh:



A B52! Well almost. Usually its 50 mg of benadryl instead of 25 but that makes sense for a 14 year old.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 20, 2012)

NVRob said:


> A B52! Well almost. Usually its 50 mg of benadryl instead of 25 but that makes sense for a 14 year old.



A B52 for us is 5mg Haldol and 2mg Ativan.


----------



## fast65 (May 20, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Woa Woa Woa! I don't want to burden you with it!
> 
> Fast is always sitting in his station in the middle of nowhere with nothing better to do  he needs something to entertain him. I let him live vicariously through my black cloud of calls.



He has a valid point. I'm usually just playing Call of Duty or pointlessly bothering our dispatchers...but mostly the Call of Duty thing. I need something to "entertain" me. 

I imagine Rob only does it so that I feel wanted.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 20, 2012)

firefite said:


> A B52 for us is 5mg Haldol and 2mg Ativan.



Really?

I've always been taught 50 of benadryl, 5 of haldol and 2 of ativan.


----------



## Maine iac (May 20, 2012)

Yeah.... B(benadryl) 5(Haldol) 2(benzo)

That is what I've always heard.

I have standing orders for 5mg/kg of Ketamine. I realllllllyyyy want to use it.


----------



## Sasha (May 20, 2012)

B52 is the name of the actual psych holds here.


----------



## Tigger (May 20, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Really?
> 
> I've always been taught 50 of benadryl, 5 of haldol and 2 of ativan.



That's the B52 we get too. Ah to be a BLS crew with that, sometimes the staff makes it a borderline ALS transfer with that level of sedation, especially for the elderly.


----------



## exodus (May 20, 2012)

Dr thinks its kidney stones. Toradol took all the pain away so he's probably right, just finished with the abd CT. It started while I was on shift last night. I shoulda just had my medic bring me to an ER down there.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 20, 2012)

No fun, Exodus. Kidney stones suck! Gotta lay off the energy drinks, bro!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 20, 2012)

What hospital are you at?


----------



## exodus (May 20, 2012)

firefite said:


> What hospital are you at?



Hemet, right by my house. I got discharged with a norco RX. Dr said the stone probably just passed a little before the CT we did.  

I am now a firm supporter for Toradol prehospital! I will say though, the staff knowing I worked for AMR really got me through fast.  I was in so much pain, I forgot to take off my belt with our PPE pouch before I went it... lol


Edit: what really sucks, is today is mine and my Fiance / gf's 2 year anniversary.


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 20, 2012)

exodus said:


> Hemet, right by my house. I got discharged with a norco RX. Dr said the stone probably just passed a little before the CT we did.
> 
> I am now a firm supporter for Toradol prehospital! I will say though, the staff knowing I worked for AMR really got me through fast.  I was in so much pain, I forgot to take off my belt with our PPE pouch before I went it... lol
> 
> ...



Congrats man! My two year with the gf is coming up on June 13th!  time flies!


----------



## Anjel (May 20, 2012)

Had my bridal shower yesterday. 

Feeling a little overwhelmed now.


----------



## Sasha (May 20, 2012)

You're going to be such a gorgeous bride.


----------



## Anjel (May 20, 2012)

Thanks sasha


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 20, 2012)

exodus said:


> Dr thinks its kidney stones. Toradol took all the pain away so he's probably right, just finished with the abd CT. It started while I was on shift last night. I shoulda just had my medic bring me to an ER down there.



Oh man bummer. Sorry to hear you're laid up but glad it isn't more serious. Hope your have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 20, 2012)

Hang in there.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 20, 2012)

I asked my gf to move in with me today.  I'm still grinning.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I asked my gf to move in with me today.  I'm still grinning.



I take it she said no.


----------



## Jon (May 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I asked my gf to move in with me today.  I'm still grinning.



Congrats... I hope.

She seemed like a keeper.


----------



## Anjel (May 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I asked my gf to move in with me today.  I'm still grinning.



Congrats.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 20, 2012)

Thanks. She is fantastic. Now, we just need to sell her house. 

She likes you too Jon. She actually asked me about you yesterday. She was curious when you were going to apply.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Thanks. She is fantastic. Now, we just need to sell her house.



Wait... you met her when you moved to your new state, right?  And that hasn't even been a year?


Jeez, I feel lazy being single at 23.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 20, 2012)

Who has a super hero for a girlfriend? This guy does


----------



## Anjel (May 20, 2012)

Older people can't just wait around forever.

When it's right, they just gotta jump in with both feet.

Hahaha I kid I kid. Much love Rob.


----------



## Anjel (May 20, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Who has a super hero for a girlfriend? This guy does




Is this another one of those types of things 

Where you are in a relationship with a celebrity, they just don't know it?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 20, 2012)

Had a guy pop a Viagra and start having uhh "relations" with his girlfriend (even tho he is married) and bam hemorrhagic stroke. Partner and I were debating in the guy was like "keep going!!" haha.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 20, 2012)

It's true. I took her out for the first time on November 5th. I knew she was the one not long after. She's smart, funny , beautiful and is the perfect partner for me. 

When you know, you know. 

We're both older and know what we want in a relationship. What's great is, we want the same things.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 20, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Is this another one of those types of things
> 
> Where you are in a relationship with a celebrity, they just don't know it?



No this time she actually knows it, but I'm still having a hard time believing it myself. She is without a doubt the single most amazing human I've ever met and for some reason she still likes me


----------



## Anjel (May 20, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> No this time she actually knows it, but I'm still having a hard time believing it myself. She is without a doubt the single most amazing human I've ever met and for some reason she still likes me



Aww well I am very happy for you. 

And you too Rob.


----------



## Aidey (May 20, 2012)

Enough with the lovey-dovey crap, you guys are making us under achievers feel bad.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 20, 2012)

Hey, it's giving us divorcing folks hope...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 20, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Enough with the lovey-dovey crap, you guys are making us under achievers feel bad.



Hey... I offered but you shot me down.


----------



## Aidey (May 20, 2012)

firefite said:


> Hey... I offered but you shot me down.



I have one word for you. 

Meow.


----------



## exodus (May 21, 2012)

Just took another vicodin at about 11. Didn't need one since a little after noon. I got a feeling i'll be better tomorrow.


----------



## nemedic (May 21, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I have one word for you.
> 
> Meow.



Any more shenanigans and I'm gonna start pistol whipping people


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 21, 2012)

What's the name of that resturant you like so well?


----------



## Aprz (May 21, 2012)

Benihana.


----------



## Sasha (May 21, 2012)

You relationship people are just jealous you're not single anymore so you're over compensating. 

Right!?


.....right?

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## SSwain (May 21, 2012)

Graduated Saturday...
Interview tomorrow (for part time EMT/paid volly)
NREMT tests in 2 weeks
Full time current job has me working 55-60 hrs per week
coaching son's baseball
teaching sailing lessons for the youth program 


Sleep? WTF is that?


----------



## fast65 (May 21, 2012)

Sasha said:


> You relationship people are just jealous you're not single anymore so you're over compensating.
> 
> Right!?
> 
> ...



Agreed...SINGLE FOR LIFE! 

*cue "forever alone" meme

But congrats to both of you as well.

On a side note, I had a patient describe our power gurney yesterday by saying "well look at that, it's like Viagra".


----------



## Sasha (May 21, 2012)

If a penis is ever battery powered or makes a little whining noise when raising I'm running out of that room as fast as I can.


----------



## SSwain (May 21, 2012)

Sasha said:


> If a penis is ever battery powered or makes a little whining noise when raising I'm running out of that room as fast as I can.



Give it time...it'll come.


----------



## Aidey (May 21, 2012)

Sasha, I'm pretty sure there are already battery powered penises (peni?) on the market.


----------



## Anjel (May 21, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Give it time...it'll come.



Hehehehe

I am so 12


----------



## Chimpie (May 21, 2012)

While funny, let's keep it family friendly.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 21, 2012)

Hey I paid my dues, took me 37 years of poor dating decisions to find a good one. Well I mean I wasn't dating for the first 10 years of that but you get the idea 

How is everyone liking the photo scavenger hunts. Want a different kind of contest or another one of those? Give me some feedback.


----------



## Anjel (May 21, 2012)

You should make them more challenging. I love them. Makes me feel like a dork. Lol but its fun.


----------



## CritterNurse (May 21, 2012)

I like the idea of the scavenger hunts. I just wish I could catch one (when I have a camera available) before it closes.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 21, 2012)

It's good mood Monday. 


Bbg, the scavenger hunts are fun, and I love all the swag I'm getting from them, but something new never hurts


----------



## SSwain (May 21, 2012)

BBG,
The hunts are fun...but I am never able to get in before they are done.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 21, 2012)

What is this town coming to? Over the past month 6 pipe bombs have been found. Then today a dead body was discovered in a sandy wash by a major road, and an officer involved shooting today.


----------



## Jon (May 21, 2012)

firefite said:


> What is this town coming to? Over the past month 6 pipe bombs have been found. Then today a dead body was discovered in a sandy wash by a major road, and an officer involved shooting today.



Someone is trying to tell you that the town is, quite literally, "da bomb"


----------



## Aidey (May 21, 2012)

Dispatch needs to :censored::censored::censored::censored: off.


----------



## Sasha (May 21, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Dispatch needs to :censored::censored::censored::censored: off.



I hear ya sister.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 21, 2012)

Teaching to an empty classroom to get a feel for class length. It's kinda weird...


----------



## Sasha (May 21, 2012)

I want to learn something.


----------



## Hunter (May 21, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Teaching to an empty classroom to get a feel for class length. It's kinda weird...



*raises hand* teacher teacher!!!!


----------



## abckidsmom (May 21, 2012)

After a weeklong cruise to the Bahamas, I am back to shuttling people to girl scouts and telling them to do their math. 

It was pure genius to schedule ourselves 3 days at home before we return to working and parenting both. The cruise was insanely relaxing, it's been tough to adjust to the volume in the house and we've only been home a few hours.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 21, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Teaching to an empty classroom to get a feel for class length. It's kinda weird...



Are you stopping to post? Cause that will add time. 

I have to say I never have once taught to an empty room. I usually just multiply the # of slides by 2.5 and add 15 minutes per hour that the calculation comes out with. It's usually spot on, give or take 10 mins. If I wrote the ppt.


----------



## smokeater (May 21, 2012)

*AEMT Test Prep*

Can someone please tell me where I can prep for AEMT registry...I test tomorrow at 2 and Im looking for something web based to go over while im at work...........any suggestions?


----------



## usalsfyre (May 21, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I want to learn something.



Come on, it's all about the history of critical care transport.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 21, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Are you stopping to post? Cause that will add time.
> 
> I have to say I never have once taught to an empty room. I usually just multiply the # of slides by 2.5 and add 15 minutes per hour that the calculation comes out with. It's usually spot on, give or take 10 mins. If I wrote the ppt.



I didn't write the slides is the problem, and this also lets me go through Brady's stuff to ensure accuracy.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 21, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I didn't write the slides is the problem, and this also lets me go through Brady's stuff to ensure accuracy.



I'm helping with an EMT class right now and the instructor is all "the slides are on the laptop in the classroom, just review chapter 10". To which I say, email me the slides. I'll be there an hour early to flip through them. 

How could someone effectively teach, not knowing what's coming up next so they can work the transition. 

Oh, how I hate just reading slides and not teaching.


----------



## smokeater (May 21, 2012)

Well, thanks for the help guys. I know my post does not pretain to the thread, but there doesnt seem to be too many folks on the site right now. Sorry to bother you.


----------



## Epi-do (May 21, 2012)

smokeater said:


> Well, thanks for the help guys. I know my post does not pretain to the thread, but there doesnt seem to be too many folks on the site right now. Sorry to bother you.









So, you post a question, wait 25 minutes, and then get huffy that you don't get an immediate answer?

Also, if you are waiting until today to make sure you are prepared for your test tomorrow, I think you have bigger issues than us not giving you a website address.


----------



## smokeater (May 21, 2012)

Sounds more to me like you are being huffy. I was just a little dissappointed not to have had a responce. Esspecialy since there are people actively posting in this particular thread. Not that its is in any way your problem, but I do not have an unlimited amount of time to monitor the site for a responce. I have several friends who recommended this forum because people were really nice and very helpful in EMS related issues. Hence, no response in your specified time frame and lack of helpfulness thus far = dissappointment. Please do not confuse this is huffy, and I am sorry if it came across as such. As for my preparedness, think what you like. My goal is not to learn new information. I am aware, as is in most cases, if I am not ready by now (and the fact that I have accomplished all that is required by the Registry to test) chances are nothing I do between now and then will help. However, I think it would be wise to try and review some registry style test questions. Seeing as how the test is very new and little seems to be know about what it comprises...specifically. I digress by once again apologizing for my non-related thread entry and my seemingly missunderstood previous post. Good day to you sir/ma'am.


----------



## SSwain (May 21, 2012)

smokeater said:


> Sounds more to me like you are being huffy. I was just a little dissappointed not to have had a responce. Esspecialy since there are people actively posting in this particular thread. Not that its is in any way your problem, but I do not have an unlimited amount of time to monitor the site for a responce. I have several friends who recommended this forum because people were really nice and very helpful in EMS related issues. Hence, no response in your specified time frame and lack of helpfulness thus far = dissappointment. Please do not confuse this is huffy, and I am sorry if it came across as such. As for my preparedness, think what you like. My goal is not to learn new information. I am aware, as is in most cases, if I am not ready by now (and the fact that I have accomplished all that is required by the Registry to test) chances are nothing I do between now and then will help. However, I think it would be wise to try and review some registry style test questions. Seeing as how the test is very new and little seems to be know about what it comprises...specifically. I digress by once again apologizing for my non-related thread entry and my seemingly missunderstood previous post. Good day to you sir/ma'am.



id44.com


----------



## smokeater (May 21, 2012)

Oh yes, I forgot. I need to test as soon as possible because I begin taking paramedic courses and making paramedic rotations in June. I was only able to apply to test on Friday. Also, due to tech difficulties and waiting for my university to release grades, I had to wait till Monday to request a test date. The earliest date was tomorrow. Again, this pretains to my unpreparedness.


----------



## smokeater (May 21, 2012)

Hey man...thanks for the site but there arent any AEMT prep test available. Anyway, Im sure it will be handy for paramedic testing. Thanks again.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 21, 2012)

You seem new here. Showing up and coming across as a pushy jerk won't win you many friends here.

Specific questions about testing are better in the "education" section. Or... you can always try the search function. We get the "I need test help" question every few days. Due to so few places using AEMTs you might want to pick and choose questions from a paramedic level test.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 21, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> You seem new here. Showing up and coming across as a pushy jerk won't win you many friends here.
> 
> Specific questions about testing are better in the "education" section. Or... you can always try the search function. We get the "I need test help" question every few days. Due to so few places using AEMTs you might want to pick and choose questions from a paramedic level test.



Also, as one of the two people who were active in the thread at that time, I was clueless about your question.  I tested back when dinosaurs roamed the earth and we used stone tablets and chisels for our tests.  I have no clue what you were even asking about.

This forum, while totally active, is slower moving in the afternoons.  

Now, back to directionlessness everybody!


----------



## smokeater (May 21, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> You seem new here. Showing up and coming across as a pushy jerk won't win you many friends here.
> 
> Specific questions about testing are better in the "education" section. Or... you can always try the search function. We get the "I need test help" question every few days. Due to so few places using AEMTs you might want to pick and choose questions from a paramedic level test.





Yes...I am new to the site, as I stated in my previous post. I mentioned how I was reffered to the site because the people were really nice and helpful. Seeing as how you did not read my post, I am finding it hard to understand "exactly" how im being a pushy jerk. I even went so far as to apologize for my post that was incorrectly precieved as huffy. So, I will also say thank you to you for your suggestion. Lastly, I did search the threads. Although new to the site, I am familiar with how such sites work. Also mentioned in my previous post (the one that im pretty sure you have not taken the time to read before making accusatory remarks) was the reasoning for posting the question in this particular thread. It was the only one with traffic and I also posted it in a thread with a related topic. I sure hope this helps to clear things up...with all who may run across this thread and only take time to read the negative comments and not my actual posting. My goal here is not to make life long pals, but likewise I do no intend to create any anomosity. As I do feel that this site could be particularly helpful to myself and all who choose to take part. Have a great day sir/ma'am.


----------



## Tigger (May 21, 2012)

smokeater said:


> Yes...I am new to the site, as I stated in my previous post. I mentioned how I was reffered to the site because the people were really nice and helpful. Seeing as how you did not read my post, I am finding it hard to understand "exactly" how im being a pushy jerk. I even went so far as to apologize for my post that was incorrectly precieved as huffy. So, I will also say thank you to you for your suggestion.



Many times I am active on this site but choose not to post in certain threads because I have nothing of value to add, as do most of our members. That's why we have a great forum. In your case I had nothing to add, so I said nothing.


----------



## smokeater (May 21, 2012)

I understand...and that makes perfect sense. Actually, you dont even need or have to tell me that you have nothing to add, but I do appreciate you aknowledging the post with out syaing that I was rude, huffy, or a pushy jerk. Not exactly sure what all of that derived from.


----------



## Tigger (May 21, 2012)

In other news I had another ride in an Auckland ambulance last night with a bro that slammed his head into a door frame playing pretend basketball. Found him barely able to sit up, sweating profusely, and not responsive to questions. Yup living on your own for the first time can be dangerous. He cleared up fine though and took five sutures.

But what I really want is their ambulances, lot's of room with smaller interior compartments, roll in stretchers, and a sweet set of stairs that fold out of the back bumper when you open the door!


----------



## mycrofft (May 21, 2012)

Just to get directionless, is there a magic incantation I can use to convince people that, in a conscious adult, a glass of orange juice or Gatorade's worth of sugar isn::'t going to hurt anyone?:deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse:


----------



## Aidey (May 21, 2012)

Presumably you knew you would be testing for AEMT sometime in the future right around the time you attended your first day of class. You should have looked into study materials then. This can be a helpful forum, but not when you ask a question that has a limited audience, in the wrong thread, and are rude. You may not have meant to sound rude, but you do. Things tend to come across much more blunt online, which you need to accommodate for. 

AEMT is new. There are not a lot of resources available for it yet. Not a lot of people here have tested for it, and since you posted your question in a thread not everyone visits it is likely no one who has an answer to your question has seen it.


----------



## Cawolf86 (May 21, 2012)

So today I swapped from a full-time 911 job to an IFT job to knock out my last nursing pre-reqs in the fall! Microbio incoming!


----------



## Epi-do (May 21, 2012)

I just don't understand some people - had a rather melodramatic 20yo kid today that just didn't sit right with me.  Lots of perceived "issues", none of which an ambulance and it's crew can do anything about, yet to the ER we go.


----------



## smokeater (May 21, 2012)

Only two people made comments. Old or not, if people are so aware of unintended or implied emotion being inadvertantly attached to a comment, it would seem that individuals would not resort to name calling. Not resort, rather reply immediately without clarifying or at the very least acting in a mature manner to inform me that my post came across as......or maybe just saying that in their vast experience on the site a better way of getting an answer may be to ask your question like this... I still have no idea how my post could have bothered someone so much that it required name calling and certainly not explatives. Funny how people take the time to cast a stone, but not to help explain and practice a little problem resolution. Even after several apologies. I also tried web searches prior to posting and the same stuff comes up. I was under the impression that this site was for finding answers to such questions. Geniuses they may be o'l chap. However, polite they are not. Thanks for taking the time to respond and I appreciate the imput. As for my impatientce, I agree it was lacking. Reguardless of my personal time constraints, but its not like i made 10 or even 3 posts in 20 mites. Besides, as many have mentioned, users are free to not read or respond to any and all posts. Also, is it like I am calling on the phone over and over again or blowing a horn in anyones ear. It was 2 post dude....I mean really....


----------



## Sasha (May 21, 2012)

You know instead of complaining that this site is unhelpful and complaining about the posters you could be using this time to study.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 21, 2012)

Sasha said:


> You know instead of complaining that this site is unhelpful you could be using this time to study.



I'm afraid to say it but I agree with you. 

I just agreed with Sasha.... The world must be ending


----------



## Aprz (May 21, 2012)

Inappropriately saying "I'm sorry sir/ma'am" doesn't help. If you reread your posts, I hope you'd recognize that you do come off as a jerk. Sorry nobody could answer your time sensitive question. Good luck with your test. Hopefully next time somebody will be able to answer you sooner.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> You know instead of complaining that this site is unhelpful and complaining about the posters you could be using this time to study.



Word. 

Seriously, we get it. You weren't trying to be rude and we are all uncouth, foul mouthed, immature name calling idiots. Enough, please. This is our fun thread we use to catch up with each other on non EMS related stuff. You're killing our atmosphere.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Word.
> 
> Seriously, we get it. You weren't trying to be rude and we are all uncouth, foul mouthed, immature name calling idiots. Enough, please. This is our fun thread we use to catch up with each other on non EMS related stuff. You're killing our atmosphere.



Not to mention any chance of future help.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

Yup, not that most of us know anything about AEMT anyway.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

Back off topic. 

Anyone else sick of ems week already? The "its not a job, it's a calling" theme foe this year is annoying.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Yup, not that most of us know anything about AEMT anyway.



But he's going to paramedic, isn't he?


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Back of topic.
> 
> Anyone else sick of ems week already? The "its not a job, it's a calling" theme foe this year is annoying.



Heck no. I scored three free pens and Wednesday there is ice cream.

I want EMS month.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

I think so, but I've been skimming his last few posts since they are just huge text walls on my phone.


----------



## smokeater (May 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> You know instead of complaining that this site is unhelpful and complaining about the posters you could be using this time to study.


Very true and rest easy as I am. I have the board open in another window so I can follow along. And Im not complaining about the site at all. Nor am I complaining about the posters. I dont know or presume to know these people. All I know of these people are the comments they have made. I was was just taken back by the caddy immature comments made about me by folks I dont know, after they have read a post i submitted. Im gtg. Thank you for your advice. I could pay a litte less attention. Im just so amused.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Back off topic.
> 
> Anyone else sick of ems week already? The "its not a job, it's a calling" theme foe this year is annoying.



Nope. Hospitals are having BBQs for us. Dispatch will try to rotate crews to the hospitals so they can eat. And we always get gifts for EMS week. So what's not to like? Haha


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

firefite said:


> Nope. Hospitals are having BBQs for us. Dispatch will try to rotate crews to the hospitals so they can eat. And we always get gifts for EMS week. So what's not to like? Haha



I think you just agreed with me again.

Holy cheezit. The mayans had it right.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

When did anyone start talking about golf? 






It is 'catty' not 'caddy'.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

Please don't talk about golf. It makes me sleepy and I'm trying to eat gross chicken.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

firefite said:


> Nope. Hospitals are having BBQs for us. Dispatch will try to rotate crews to the hospitals so they can eat. And we always get gifts for EMS week. So what's not to like? Haha



We were slammed all day, we got food but had to eat it on the run. And the gifts make my inner anti-consumerist sad.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> We were slammed all day, we got food but had to eat it on the run. And the gifts make my inner anti-consumerist sad.



You can borrow my good whackin' clipboard for your inner anti consumerist so you can enjoy your gifts.


----------



## smokeater (May 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> When did anyone start talking about golf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice catch Aidey...was hoping noone in here would notice...nice none the less. You were so excited to point out a grmatical error you couldnt resist could you. And yes sasha, AEMT is a prerec for Paramedic. If you were truely wondering.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

I have a love/hate relationship with chicken. When it is cooked right it is good. When it is cooked wrong it is freaking nasty.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

Maybe I will get my own good whackin' clipboard as a gift.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

No, I'm just pointing out how you're going to shoot yourself in the foot here.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Maybe I will get my own good whackin' clipboard as a gift.



You should. They're useful.

Compliments my good stabbin' knife rather nicely.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> No, I'm just pointing out how you're going to shoot yourself in the foot here.




Stop being so logical. Using a paramedic study guide when you're going to go past AEMT and get your medic makes way too much sense.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

Does your good stabin' knife fit in your good whackin' clipboard?


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

It does, but I keep it in my pocket ready to cut a b!tch at a moments notice.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

Makes sense. 

And on that note, it is sleepy time. More work tomorrow.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

We've successfully derailed this thread. 

High five, Aidey.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

Actually I don't think we have. Maybe we should move our Facebook conversation here?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> We were slammed all day, we got food but had to eat it on the run. And the gifts make my inner anti-consumerist sad.



Temps hit 109 today. We had 3 units all break down and have to be towed in at the same time. Plus we had 2 units go out yesterday because the A/C systems stopped working. 

We had 8 crew members all sitting in our deployment area because we had no extra rigs for them to use.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Actually I don't think we have. Maybe we should move our Facebook conversation here?



You're trying to get me banned, aren't you?


----------



## Anjel (May 22, 2012)

So far I got an awesome travel mug, sandwhiches, and cupcakes. 

I look forward to wednesday lol


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> You're trying to get me banned, aren't you?



We won't get banned. All the boys will be too busy cleaning off their keyboards to punish us.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

Oooo, I want cupcakes!


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Oooo, I want cupcakes!



I thought that made your inner anti consumerist cry?


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> We won't get banned. All the boys will be too busy cleaning off their keyboards to punish us.



You know, that sounds worse out loud than it did in my head.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

The food doesn't! Just the made in China gifts.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> We won't get banned. All the boys will be too busy cleaning off their keyboards to punish us.



:huh: uhhhh can I get in on that Facebook conversation??


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

I used the phrase "YOURE GOING TO MAKE ME PEE" three times in the hour early that I showed up to work today.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> The food doesn't! Just the made in China gifts.



What about the ones made in Taiwan?


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> We won't get banned. All the boys will be too busy cleaning off their keyboards to punish us.



You've been trying to pull me into this debachery the entire time. 

All I said was we don't get crap for EMS week and I'm a cheap date because I got bribed to cover a shift with a 10$ starbucks card...

and now this. 

so bad.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

Same difference.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

Sasha and I could have fun with starbucks too.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

They just have to give us access to the whipcream.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> They just have to give us access to the whipcream.



where's the like button when you need it?


----------



## fast65 (May 22, 2012)

It's sad how accurately Portlandia portrays Portland...that place drives me crazy.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I'm very much a woman. That's how Aidey and I could be lesbian lovers.
> 
> You're shooting yourself in the foot, because you will probably need this resource (the forum) later as you're continuing your education.
> 
> ...



what'd I miss?


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

Sasha said rubbed.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

NVRob said:


> what'd I miss?



We became lesbian lovers on facebook.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

We may even change our relationship statuses and make it official.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

Who wants to be the maid of honor?


----------



## fast65 (May 22, 2012)

sasha said:


> who wants to be the maid of honor?


dibs!!!!


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

If he is the maid of honor can we make him dress in drag?


----------



## Aprz (May 22, 2012)

Once it's on Facebook, it's official.


----------



## Anjel (May 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Who wants to be the maid of honor?



I get best man then! Errr best girl!

And who's getting rubbed? :beer:


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I get best man then! Errr best girl!
> 
> And who's getting rubbed? :beer:



The highest bidder.


----------



## Cawolf86 (May 22, 2012)

I generally enjoy browsing this thread when I'm bored - but the guy will all the wall-o-texts is ruining it for me. :/


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> We became lesbian lovers on facebook.



No I saw that. I was right in the middle of that one when it happened. 

who's this person that everyone's in an uproar about. 

Grumpy, grumpy, grumpy.


----------



## fast65 (May 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> If he is the maid of honor can we make him dress in drag?




Anything for love


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

Two Girls One Guy isn't that a video somewhere?


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

I'm sure it is a video in a lot of places.


----------



## Anjel (May 22, 2012)

I see FFEMT and Chimpie having a massive MI in the near future.


----------



## fast65 (May 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I see FFEMT and Chimpie having a massive MI in the near future.



I'd like to send my condolences in advance for being a small part of it...


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I see FFEMT and Chimpie having a massive MI in the near future.


Well, they are in the right place for it. There are like... A bazillion medics around here, lol.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> We won't get banned. All the boys will be too busy cleaning off their keyboards to punish us.



Willing to bet the next 3 months on that?


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Willing to bet the next 3 months on that?



You can't separate us she's my soul mate 

That is not an invitation to ban me as well, btw.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Willing to bet the next 3 months on that?



From the soda/coffee they spit out laughing at our antics.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> You can't separate us she's my soul mate
> 
> That is not an invitation to ban me as well, btw.



Way to have my back wifey!


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Willing to bet the next 3 months on that?



Now look what you two started.


----------



## Anjel (May 22, 2012)

The directionless thread is being dicrectionalized. 

I don't like it. :what:


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Now look what you two started.



Don't act like you weren't involved.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> The directionless thread is being dicrectionalized.
> 
> I don't like it. :what:



New direction:

I'm laughing so hard I have to pee.


----------



## fast65 (May 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> New direction:
> 
> I'm laughing so hard I have to pee.



New Directions


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Don't act like you weren't involved.



I don't know what you're talking about :unsure:


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 22, 2012)

Okay, the next time I have to remove that many posts from this thread somebody is getting a week long forum vacation for each post removed.

Get back off topic!


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I see FFEMT and Chimpie having a massive MI in the near future.



Nope.  I've got to have a heart first before I can have a MI


----------



## nemedic (May 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Nope.  I've got to have a heart first before I can have a MI



In that case, you will run out of lube for your mechanical cyborg-body powering device, and suffer a catastrophic meltdown


----------



## fast65 (May 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Nope.  I've got to have a heart first before I can have a MI



Awww, come on now, even this counts as a heart.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 22, 2012)

nemedic said:


> In that case, you will run out of lube for your mechanical cyborg-body powering device, and suffer a catastrophic meltdown



BBG already thinks I'm Borg - please don't feed his misconception any more.


----------



## Anonymous (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

What is a polar bear doing in Asia.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 22, 2012)

That bear is huge!


----------



## Anonymous (May 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> What is a polar bear doing in Asia.



looks like he is trying to see what is going on inside the bus...


----------



## CANDawg (May 22, 2012)

Page 1300!


----------



## Medic Tim (May 22, 2012)

Just finished writing my vows. wedding is sunday.


----------



## Aprz (May 22, 2012)

Posted at a cafe, and y'know everything dies after 30-60 minutes with the engine off cause the radios for work and the radio playing music being on, and this cafe owner came out and asked if we could turn it off. I told him we could, but I'd have to turn it back on every half or so for a minute or two. He thanked me and gave me a free soda! I also like the cashier that works there, but I think I would be pushing my luck, lol.


----------



## danburyfirerescue (May 22, 2012)

I've had a blast reading over the post in this tread... also its keeping me from wanting to kill my partner at work ( out side of the fire dept I work in public safety and my partner aint worth the pay we pay him).  Thank to all for cheering me up tonight while i am at work.


----------



## Aprz (May 22, 2012)

Was gonna see if I could talk to her when she's walking away, ask her about working there and the area. Turns out her boyfriend was waiting for her too and when she walked out, they walked away together. I guess it's a good thing I didn't say anything earlier, but still bummed.


----------



## Aprz (May 22, 2012)

Oh, and I figured it wouldn't be creepy since we are posted right there and didn't go in until hours of being posted there.


----------



## exodus (May 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> What is a polar bear doing in Asia.



Or the Arctic!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 22, 2012)

Apparently I'm still allowed to post. :/


----------



## SSwain (May 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> What is a polar bear doing in Asia.



He's hungry for Chinese food.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Apparently I'm still allowed to post. :/



We apparently all are, but I think we owe a few people some beers.


----------



## Chimpie (May 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I see FFEMT and Chimpie having a massive MI in the near future.



It wouldn't be the first time.



Aidey said:


> We apparently all are, but I think we owe a few people some beers.



I like beers.


----------



## Anjel (May 22, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Just finished writing my vows. wedding is sunday.



Congrats! Very exciting.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 22, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Just finished writing my vows. wedding is sunday.



It's not to late man you can run to Canada...oh wait nm.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> We apparently all are, but I think we owe a few people some beers.



Agreed. Beers on me.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> BBG already thinks I'm Borg - please don't feed his misconception any more.



Unblinking all seeing eye of the forum god! All hail ffemt. Seriously the guy must never sleep.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Back off topic.
> 
> Anyone else sick of ems week already? The "its not a job, it's a calling" theme foe this year is annoying.



Yeah, although one of the ERs gave us all little packs with pens, notepads and trauma shears. Plus a couple of Rita's! (people from Jersey and Delmarva know what Rita's is...)


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

I have no beer but I have chocolatey bread from pizza hut and mountain dew.

It isn't even diet mountain dew.


----------



## Anjel (May 22, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Yeah, although one of the ERs gave us all little packs with pens, notepads and trauma shears. Plus a couple of Rita's! (people from Jersey and Delmarva know what Rita's is...)



Margaritas? That would be awesome.


----------



## Anjel (May 22, 2012)

26000!


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Margaritas? That would be awesome.



It's frozen custard and Italian ice.


----------



## Chimpie (May 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> 26000!



Actually Sasha got 26,000.


----------



## Anjel (May 22, 2012)

My browser says I got it. 

So


----------



## fast65 (May 22, 2012)

I think we're supposed to have an EMS week barbecue on Saturday, but I'm working and it's two towns over, so I probably won't get anything.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 22, 2012)

Pt:  I have the West Niles
Me: What makes you think you have West Nile?
Pt: I was bit by a mosquito 4 days ago
Me: And what makes you think you have West Nile?
Pt: They kept biting me all weekend


----------



## Aprz (May 22, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Pt:  I have the West Niles
> Me: What makes you think you have West Nile?
> Pt: I was bit by a mosquito 4 days ago
> Me: And what makes you think you have West Nile?
> Pt: They kept biting me all weekend


That's hilarious dude!


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> My browser says I got it.
> 
> So



Your browser is showing that you have the 26000 post that is still in this thread.  chimpie was referring to the fact sasha got the actual 26000 post in this thread, including removed posts.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Your browser is showing that you have the 26000 post that is still in this thread.  chimpie was referring to the fact sasha got the actual 26000 post in this thread, including removed posts.



What do I win? A get out of ban free card maybe?


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

One of my Facebook posts got 256 comments last night. 

Beat that.


----------



## Anjel (May 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> One of my Facebook posts got 256 comments last night.
> 
> Beat that.



Haha that was awesome.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

I think that is the most replies I've ever seen on a facebook post that was not posted by a celebrity or politician.

Edit - I also think that it is up to 260 replies now.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

I'm going to procure a dolphin on Saturday


----------



## Epi-do (May 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I'm going to procure a dolphin on Saturday



?????

I must be missing something....


----------



## fast65 (May 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I'm going to procure a dolphin on Saturday



I can haz dolphin?

Damn, got a new haircut, frickin sweet.


----------



## SSwain (May 22, 2012)

Sasha... I have got to "friend" you.

Just got a voice mail...my interview for a PT/paid Volunteer EMT that was scheduled for this afternoon has been canceled.
Damn... I was really looking forward to it.
Now I need to find some spare time to reschedule it in, and amongst, all the other things in my hectic life.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 22, 2012)

I just got a call from infection control. A patient I transported yesterday has scabies.

Ick. I mean, seriously...ICK!

I am so grossed out... I'm shuddering. :sad:


----------



## Shishkabob (May 22, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I just got a call from infection control. A patient I transported yesterday has scabies.
> 
> Ick. I mean, seriously...ICK!
> 
> I am so grossed out... I'm shuddering. :sad:



Psh, I had a patient who had "The West Niles".  Scabies ain't go crap on me!


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I just got a call from infection control. A patient I transported yesterday has scabies.
> 
> Ick. I mean, seriously...ICK!
> 
> I am so grossed out... I'm shuddering. :sad:



We transported a pt with them and my partner tweaked out. I thought he was going to have a seizure when I told him the symptoms didn't appear for 6 weeks and bleach wouldn't kill them.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 22, 2012)

Yeah, well... I have to do the cream and stuff. And the worst part was, it was supposed to be my partner's call. I took it because he had a headache.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

Transported a few scabies patients. 

Patients with TB freak me out.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Transported a few scabies patients.
> 
> Patients with TB freak me out.



Just reviewed a chart where the facility "forgot" to mention the patient's SOB was due to being diagnosed with active TB.


----------



## Anjel (May 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Transported a few scabies patients.
> 
> Patients with TB freak me out.



I still going through TB hell. Tests every month. 

And I have a cough right now. Thought for sure I was a goner.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 22, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I can haz dolphin?
> 
> Damn, got a new haircut, frickin sweet.



What is this "Haircut" you speak of?


----------



## fast65 (May 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> What is this "Haircut" you speak of?



It's my new haircut. I will refrain from posting the YouTube video, due to language.  

I swear, nobody bottles porters, not that I don't like Black Butte Porter from Deschutes Brewery, but I want to try something different.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> What is this "Haircut" you speak of?



Don't worry about it.  It's something that people with hair have to worry about.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> What is this "Haircut" you speak of?



So right over your eyes there are those stripes of furry stuff.  That's called "eyebrows."  It's made of "hair."  Some people have that stuff all over their scalp.  It is a multi-billion-dollar industry, maintaining that.  

Check into it.  There is artificial hair called "wigs" if you want some.


----------



## STXmedic (May 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> What is this "Haircut" you speak of?



You know, that thing you do to your back to keep you from looking like chewbacca


----------



## Shishkabob (May 22, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Check into it.  There is artificial hair called "wigs" if you want some.



I love waiting on the scene of an "emergency" because the patient has to get her wig...


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

Party on my Facebook?


----------



## adamjh3 (May 22, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I can haz dolphin?
> 
> Damn, got a new haircut, frickin sweet.



I got a new haircut and a massage for $15. I didn't realize haven was so easy to get in to


----------



## usalsfyre (May 22, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I love waiting on the scene of an "emergency" because the patient has to get her wig...



Your forgot my patient that had a chief complaint of "my weave got knocked loose" by an MVA...


----------



## abckidsmom (May 22, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Your forgot my patient that had a chief complaint of "my weave got knocked loose" by an MVA...



Oh man!  I've done that call before!  Also "she pulled my weave out" after a fight.  

I miss the city sometimes.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Party on my Facebook?



I think we may need to schedule these weekly.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Your forgot my patient that had a chief complaint of "my weave got knocked loose" by an MVA...



Did you transport?:blink:


----------



## usalsfyre (May 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Did you transport?:blink:



Nope, no rode that one.


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

I love writing the narrative for calls like that.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I love writing the narrative for calls like that.



I like calling them "complainant," "person," and "man" in my narrative and not "patient."

It doesn't accomplish much, but the passive aggressive in me is turned on.  I try to avoid cop lingo like "subject."


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

I've done that also, on cancels where the "patient" wasn't the calling party and wanted nothing to do with us. They were never a patient, all we did was go out and confirm they weren't a patient.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I love writing the narrative for calls like that.



It's fun to put the exact quote in the CC section. Even more fun is getting to use four letter words in quotes .


----------



## Anjel (May 22, 2012)

Me at age 9. My aunts wedding. She just posted this on Facebook. I am the best bride ever. No hideous outfits for my wedding party.

I don't know what some people are thinking lol


----------



## Aidey (May 22, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> It's fun to put the exact quote in the CC section. Even more fun is getting to use four letter words in quotes .



One of my favorites ever "I want my mommy" and "I'm not comfy" 

Same pt, I couldn't pick which complaint I liked best.

The backstory is that it was a 7 yo psych in full restraints, with a spit hood and c-collar on. He never figured out what the spit hood was for, so it was full of spit by the time we got to the hospital.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Me at age 9. My aunts wedding. She just posted this on Facebook. I am the best bride ever. No hideous outfits for my wedding party.
> 
> I don't know what some people are thinking lol



Ahhh


----------



## adamjh3 (May 23, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ahhh



I think the term you're looking for is "Awww" 

"Ahhh" Just seems kinda creepy


----------



## Medic Tim (May 23, 2012)

and for the 3rd time this month I am in Boston. Made it in less than 5 hours this time.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 23, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I've done that also, on cancels where the "patient" wasn't the calling party and wanted nothing to do with us. They were never a patient, all we did was go out and confirm they weren't a patient.



Yup.  If they don't receive care from me, I don't label them as "patient" in my narrative.


I also don't click "African American" in our ePCR, but instead write "Black" in the "Other" category.  I don't care if no one ever reads it.   ^_^

If it ever gets brought up in court, I'd reply "I don't know what continent they're from, so I can't click it.  I don't falsify my reports"  :lol:


----------



## Anjel (May 23, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> I think the term you're looking for is "Awww"
> 
> "Ahhh" Just seems kinda creepy



Just a little. Lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 23, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I like calling them "complainant," "person," and "man" in my narrative and not "patient."
> 
> It doesn't accomplish much, but the passive aggressive in me is turned on.  I try to avoid cop lingo like "subject."



We're supposed to call them "subject" per policy. Pisses me off when I write multiple RMAs at an accident and realize half way through I've been interchanging subject and patient...


----------



## Epi-do (May 23, 2012)

Mmmm.....chocolate chip cookie dough....


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 23, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Just a little. Lol



Ok how about "ahhh look how cute you were carrying around a 5 dollar bill for some reason"  

Seriously though whats up with the cash did they have to bribe you for the photo?


----------



## Anjel (May 23, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ok how about "ahhh look how cute you were carrying around a 5 dollar bill for some reason"
> 
> Seriously though whats up with the cash did they have to bribe you for the photo?



Dollar dance lol and they had to pay me wear that dress


----------



## usalsfyre (May 23, 2012)

How can dispatch assign us to a call for bariatric capability, cancel our lift assist because we have an intern, and then NOT have a weight on the patient. W....T....F....


----------



## SSwain (May 23, 2012)

Just finished up with our internal audit here at work (I am one of the auditors)....I think I'd rather watch paint dry.
Why in hell did I EVER volunteer to do this?


----------



## flhtci01 (May 23, 2012)

Off to do PALS recert.


----------



## Medic Tim (May 23, 2012)

flhtci01 said:


> Off to do PALS recert.



have fun with that


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 23, 2012)

flhtci01 said:


> Off to do PALS recert.



Dumb question I'm sure but whats the GN in your title?


----------



## Medic Tim (May 23, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Dumb question I'm sure but whats the GN in your title?



???graduate nurse???


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 23, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> ???graduate nurse???



Generally normal?


----------



## brbGallifrey (May 23, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Generally normal?



Well we know THAT isn't true.


----------



## Anjel (May 23, 2012)

BDLS class tomorrow. 

8 hrs of triage fun.


----------



## Steam Engine (May 23, 2012)

Earl Grey Tea + binaural beats set to relaxing music = some of the most productive studying I've done in a long time. This is awesome.


----------



## CANDawg (May 23, 2012)

Steam Engine said:


> some of the most productive studying I've done in a long time. This is awesome.



...... as you surf an online forum.

:rofl:


----------



## Steam Engine (May 23, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> ...... as you surf an online forum.
> 
> :rofl:



It was break time...


----------



## Jon (May 24, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> ...... As you surf an online forum.
> 
> :rofl:



+1!!!!


----------



## Sasha (May 24, 2012)

Epic thread version 2 

373 comments.


----------



## CANDawg (May 24, 2012)

Oops. My bad.


----------



## Tigger (May 24, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Epic thread version 2
> 
> 373 comments.



What in the world do ya'll talk about. Hell the party planning thread for my senior class doesn't even have that yet!


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 24, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Oops. My bad.



Dafuq did I say that to? My phone formatted your sig as part of this thread.


----------



## exodus (May 24, 2012)

We drove the the EMS week BBQ in the rig.  Of course, Mercy had to fly in with their shiny helicopter for the BBQ....


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 24, 2012)

Brand new ambulance? Absolutely. This thing drives and rides like a dream. Plus it's rippin' fast


----------



## Chimpie (May 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Brand new ambulance? Absolutely. This thing drives and rides like a dream. Plus it's rippin' fast



Pics?


----------



## usalsfyre (May 24, 2012)

Lesson learned from last night...don't joke about procedures your patient is going to need before you get there.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 24, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Pics?



I'll snap one the next time I get out of it. This one has a remounted box but they totally refurbed it. The rest are all getting a different box design with a bigger window from the box to the cab an a fridge. I'm crossing my fingers for Ativan once they get them all in service. We have 43 units so it takes a long time to replace them all.


----------



## Anjel (May 24, 2012)

Probably going to strangle myself before BDLS is over


----------



## nemedic (May 24, 2012)

Just don't use your button down sweater and walker like a "patient" I may or may not have had a little ways back.


----------



## Sasha (May 24, 2012)

Tigger said:


> What in the world do ya'll talk about. Hell the party planning thread for my senior class doesn't even have that yet!



Only 90% was about sex.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Probably going to strangle myself before BDLS is over



Basic Dramatic Life Support? Is that a pre-req for working on the set of "Trauma?"


----------



## Anjel (May 24, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Basic Dramatic Life Support? Is that a pre-req for working on the set of "Trauma?"



Yup. Advanced dramatic live saving too.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 24, 2012)

When doing a welfare check and having to bust down a door, I always expect to find a dead body...


Hasn't happened yet, but still.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 24, 2012)

Linuss said:


> When doing a welfare check and having to bust down a door, I always expect to find a dead body...
> 
> 
> Hasn't happened yet, but still.



I love when we bust down the WRONG door. It's only happened once, but was pretty good. Yeah, dispatch gave us the wrong apartment number. 

Knock knock.

No answer. 

"Paramedics!!!"

No answer

Ka-boom!

The door crashes open to a vacant apartment. 

Oops.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 24, 2012)

I just heard THREE of my radio pet peeves in one transmission!

"be advised"

"at this time"

"myself"

"dispatch, be advised at this time the ambulance and myself will be remaining on scene"

Facepalm. 

Fa gawd's sake... Talk like a normal person!

"dispatch, the ambulance and I are remaining on scene."

Was that so hard?


----------



## usalsfyre (May 24, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I just heard THREE of my radio pet peeves in one transmission!
> 
> "be advised"
> 
> ...



 One FD I ran mutual aid with had a BC that was famous for this statement. "Release all other units, I'll be holding the first engine and myself".


----------



## Sasha (May 24, 2012)

I HATE "ETA is about 5 minutes."

Really? ETA is about? ETA is already an estimate, so you're estimating your estimate? 

*head explodes*

Although it's accurate for me. I'm horrible at estimating time, weight, and height.

I will never work at a carnival.


----------



## Aidey (May 24, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I just heard THREE of my radio pet peeves in one transmission!
> 
> "be advised"
> 
> ...



Did dispatch answer with "Afirm" ?:glare:


----------



## TB 3541 (May 24, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I HATE "ETA is about 5 minutes."
> 
> Really? ETA is about? ETA is already an estimate, so you're estimating your estimate?
> 
> ...



This is one of my biggest pet-peeves...


----------



## TB 3541 (May 24, 2012)

Well, depending on how the grade on my history final exam turns out, this will potentially be the lowest grade I've ever gotten. The one variable I can identify? Joining this forum :lol:


----------



## Cup of Joe (May 24, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I HATE "ETA is about 5 minutes."
> 
> Really? ETA is about? ETA is already an estimate, so you're estimating your estimate?
> 
> *head explodes*



"Didn't you say you're ETA was one minute.  You're here kind of early." :glare:

Saying "about" seems to solve that problem, for some strange reason.  :glare::glare:


----------



## usalsfyre (May 24, 2012)

Cup of Joe said:


> "Didn't you say you're ETA was one minute.  You're here kind of early." :glare:
> 
> Saying "about" seems to solve that problem, for some strange reason.  :glare::glare:



Got into a serious over the radio p!ssing match one day with a dispatcher that didn't seem to understand the GPS and/or CAD ETA didn't apply when sitting still in 5:30 Friday traffic....


----------



## abckidsmom (May 24, 2012)

I used my super medic bag out of my car today. 

These things happen ya know.


----------



## Cup of Joe (May 24, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Got into a serious over the radio p!ssing match one day with a dispatcher that didn't seem to understand the GPS and/or CAD ETA didn't apply when sitting still in 5:30 Friday traffic....



I am not afforded that luxury.  :rofl:  I have to deliver and estimate my own ETA's.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 24, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I just heard THREE of my radio pet peeves in one transmission!
> 
> "be advised"
> 
> ...



I say "be advised" all the time...


----------



## Anjel (May 24, 2012)

I say A firm to make dispatch mad lol

I like to live on the wild side.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 24, 2012)

firefite said:


> I say "be advised" all the time...



We get "Information only, ................" Doesn't bother me. Mic clicks are disrespectful to the person you are responding too. That one makes me grumpy.


----------



## STXmedic (May 24, 2012)

I'll be overly happy on the radio during busy spurts. Tends to piss dispatch off for some reason


----------



## Sasha (May 24, 2012)

I hate "144 Same Traffic"

Really? Can't you just say "144 on scene"???


----------



## Sasha (May 24, 2012)

One of my partners likes to make me laugh when I key up.. They usually get

"131 o-----hahaha" unkey hahahahahah rekey "131 on sc---scene hahaha"


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 24, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'll be overly happy on the radio during busy spurts. Tends to piss dispatch off for some reason



I try to be friendly on the radio. My paramedic preceptor has everyone beat though.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 24, 2012)

We got called to a hospital to hospital transport for a patient with a DVT. 

5 minutes after we are enroute we get "unit 204 cancel off, your patient is now on a heparin drip and CCT is being arraigned" I replied "unit 204 copy, good thing that's not a BLS call". 

With some dispatchers I'm nice, with others not so much. Some dispatchers I will ask if we are clear for C7 (food) other dispatchers I will just tell them we are stopping. 

We do ALS (who respond with Fire) and BLS (no fire). When ALS go on scene they have to say "on scene with fire" "prior to fire" "same as fire". I'm on BLS so we don't respond with fire. So with new dispatchers I'll say "unit 204, on scene with fire". Dispatch normally gets extremely confused.


----------



## Epi-do (May 24, 2012)

Instead of saying "Our ETA is..."  I always say, "We're about x minutes out."  No particular reason, just personal preference, I guess.  

There is a certain nurse at a certain hospital, that we have to call with every patient we are bringing them, regardless of what is going on, that is always entertaining on the radio.  It's a bit of a haul to take patients there, but if he is working and catches the radio, it always makes the trip worthwhile.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 24, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Instead of saying "Our ETA is..."  I always say, "We're about x minutes out."  No particular reason, just personal preference, I guess.



I give a really odd number on ETAs. "our ETA is 5 minutes and 37 seconds".


----------



## adamjh3 (May 24, 2012)

After much deliberation, I've decided I'm moving to Vegas for my internship. The opportunity is too good to pass up.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 24, 2012)

Things to piss dispatch off

"Meowing" them

"Goathead" 

"10-4 good buddy"

Using Roman numerals to identify your unit

Giving your position in either lat long coordinates or "front seat facing forward". 

Stating you were delayed to "defunk"

Asking for "north or south bound" on residential streets 

Stating over the radio them that despite what the CAD is telling them the other truck is 0.2 miles closer, it really is faster for you to run the interstate to that call rather than 15 miles of goat paths.

Can you tell I worked in a system where management went home at 5?


----------



## Anonymous (May 24, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Things to piss dispatch off
> 
> "Meowing" them
> 
> ...



:rofl:


----------



## abckidsmom (May 24, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Things to piss dispatch off
> 
> "Meowing" them
> 
> ...



We did squirrel chattering sounds too. 

Or key up over an annoying, long winded crew. 

One guy I work with currently likes to make what I call "speeches". "Dispatch, Medic 1 is clear of the receiving facility, having completed all necessary tasks there, and is now returning, in service, to the county, available for calls"

It's a real riot when he's first in on commercial fire alarms.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 24, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> We did squirrel chattering sounds too.
> 
> Or key up over an annoying, long winded crew.
> 
> ...



Usually people like that think they're somehow covering themselves when they do that. What's worse is when they chart like that ...


----------



## adamjh3 (May 24, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Usually people like that think they're somehow covering themselves when they do that. What's worse is when they chart like that ...



I once wrote a three page narrative for an infant who's only issue was an abrasion on her palm from catching herself when falling on the only rock on the field. 

It was a slow day. Why not list EVERY negative, not just the pertinent ones? :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (May 24, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> After much deliberation, I've decided I'm moving to Vegas for my internship. The opportunity is too good to pass up.



Hell Yea! That sounds Awesome!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 24, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Can you tell I worked in a system where management went home at 5?



I miss the freedom you and I had at ol' Burgandy to mess with dispatch.  There's always 1-2 field supervisors and a dispatch supervisor on at this agency so we can't really do any funny stuff to get at dispatch.  Doesn't mean we don't find ways to piss them off.



I have to fight the urge every time dispatch asks for current location to say "Texas" or something of the like.


----------



## danburyfirerescue (May 24, 2012)

we have guys that will key up and just play random parts of songs just to piss the dispatch off on a slow day.  Dispatch will than start to set tones off trying to catch the person that's doing it and cover them selves by calling it a pager test.


----------



## Anonymous (May 24, 2012)

Haha I wish we could get away with shinanigans like that.


----------



## Sasha (May 24, 2012)

danburyfirerescue said:


> we have guys that will key up and just play random parts of songs just to piss the dispatch off on a slow day.  Dispatch will than start to set tones off trying to catch the person that's doing it and cover them selves by calling it a pager test.



Our radios display our unit number when we key up. No way we'd get away with that.


----------



## fast65 (May 24, 2012)

I absolutely hate it when I call dispatch and they reply to me with a *click*...it seems to upset them when I wait for them to actually talk to me before giving them my traffic. 

I tend to make it a goal of my day to make the dispatcher laugh or to piss them off, depending on who it is.  I get bored throughout the day so I'll do a few things like:

-Copying them with the current time like they do.
-I'll mix foreign words into my traffic
-I'll use an accent, not as funny as I thought it would be
-I'll give an oddly exact ETA to the hospital, i.e. 3 minutes 32 seconds.

But the most fun I have with dispatch is mixing movie quotes in...it can be a challenge.


----------



## danburyfirerescue (May 24, 2012)

lol you have to remember we are a "out in the sticks" rural fire dept ... we don't have Hi-tech radios  yet.... come Jan 1 the whole county has to transfer to a new system though so who know what the new system will prevent.


----------



## Joe (May 24, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I absolutely hate it when I call dispatch and they reply to me with a *click*...it seems to upset them when I wait for them to actually talk to me before giving them my traffic.
> 
> I tend to make it a goal of my day to make the dispatcher laugh or to piss them off, depending on who it is.  I get bored throughout the day so I'll do a few things like:
> 
> ...



I dont mind the click to copy. I know where my station is after going 10-8. 
Now the time thing is absolutely hillarious and i will be doing that next shift!
Yea the accent thing is always funnier in my head. But i have been known to be ruski for the day. Works well with ride alongs. 
We dont get alot of wiggle room, theres always a disbitch supe in the office. 
There is one guy that can fart on command. Best way to copy traffic, especially when were asked to repeat.

We use 10 codes. Makes it interresting to string together stuff. Example.  "Dispatch, be advised we need to 10-11 station 1 to 10-22 our 10-12 were 10-7. We'll 10-21 our 10-8." Basically drop off a ridealong.


----------



## fast65 (May 25, 2012)

Joe said:


> I dont mind the click to copy. I know where my station is after going 10-8.
> Now the time thing is absolutely hillarious and i will be doing that next shift!
> Yea the accent thing is always funnier in my head. But i have been known to be ruski for the day. Works well with ride alongs.
> We dont get alot of wiggle room, theres always a disbitch supe in the office.
> ...



I just find it disrespectful, they have the time to say two words "medic one"...easy.


----------



## Joe (May 25, 2012)

Oh yea dont get me wrong it isnt hard to say go ahead, or even easier "12" theres only 1 that clicks tho. She gets it back from us too ha!


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 25, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> After much deliberation, I've decided I'm moving to Vegas for my internship. The opportunity is too good to pass up.



Heck ya dude!

When do you start?


----------



## Anjel (May 25, 2012)

I am so doing the time thing.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 25, 2012)

Another favorite is status checking dispatch when they don't answer you...


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 25, 2012)

It's snowing...really?


----------



## Rhonda (May 25, 2012)

NVRob said:


> It's snowing...really?



I had a nice dusting on my car this morning.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 25, 2012)

NVRob said:


> It's snowing...really?



Passes all open.  Forest Service and Park Service opened a large number of high altitude roads.  Campgrounds open.  Snow down to 5500 feet on Memorial Day Weekend.  Could be interesting...


----------



## Rhonda (May 25, 2012)

It's hailing at the airport


----------



## Chimpie (May 25, 2012)

NVRob said:


> It's snowing...really?



Yep, snowing here and there...


----------



## adamjh3 (May 25, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Heck ya dude!
> 
> When do you start?



Roughly September/October-ish. I'll be wrapping up my didactic at the end of July, then I'm doing my clinicals here, and I'm coordinating with a buddy in my class who's also doing it. We're going to be renting a house out there, and then you'll be cruising out for beers and football :rofl:

I'm stoked about it. I need to get out of California.


----------



## Rhonda (May 25, 2012)

Lovely Memorial Day Weekend


----------



## fast65 (May 25, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Roughly September/October-ish. I'll be wrapping up my didactic at the end of July, then I'm doing my clinicals here, and I'm coordinating with a buddy in my class who's also doing it. We're going to be renting a house out there, and then you'll be cruising out for beers and football :rofl:
> 
> I'm stoked about it. I need to get out of California.



Damn, I want beer in Vegas


----------



## fast65 (May 25, 2012)

It's official, I am in a Facebook poke war with one of our dispatchers. h34r:


----------



## SSwain (May 25, 2012)

Well...that's a first.
I was coming back from lunch and while I was walking across the parking lot...I got hit by a bird.

A mourning dove flew right into me. 

WTF?


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 25, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Well...that's a first.
> I was coming back from lunch and while I was walking across the parking lot...I got hit by a bird.
> 
> A mourning dove flew right into me.
> ...



Had a dove take me off a dirt bike once back in the day. I felt terrible. Hurt too.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 25, 2012)

Only got one set of pics of an Israeli ambulance 
But it was an IDF ambulance, so that was cool!

Saw Magen David Adom (Israeli EMS) do their thing. Hadn't seen a non-power assist stretcher ever, so it was quite an experience.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 25, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Damn, I want beer in Vegas



Cruise on down, dude! We'll set up an EMTLife Vegas get together!


----------



## fast65 (May 25, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Cruise on down, dude! We'll set up an EMTLife Vegas get together!



I suppose I should head over sometime this year


----------



## Sasha (May 25, 2012)

IPhone iPhone iPhone.


----------



## Aidey (May 25, 2012)

Android Android Android.


----------



## Aidey (May 25, 2012)

We can't be lesbian lover twins if you have an iPhone.


----------



## Sasha (May 25, 2012)

I still have my EVO too. I'm like a drug dealer. Two phones.


----------



## Achilles (May 25, 2012)

Sasha said:


> IPhone iPhone iPhone.



Two iPhones walk into a bar, I forget the rest


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 25, 2012)

Just heard on the scanner from our local LEO, but I missed the first part.



> Description of the birthday suit is in the eyes of the beholder, and I'll be clear.



:wacko:


----------



## Aidey (May 25, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Two iPhones walk into a bar, I forget the rest



Booooooooo. 

I'm kind of disappointed in myself that I got that joke. I suppose that shows just how much of a nerd I am.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 25, 2012)

Rhonda said:


> Lovely Memorial Day Weekend



I love that airport. It's so easy. Only ere an you show up an hour before your flight, check your bags, grab snacks and walk right through security and onto the plane.

It's gorgeous and sunny now, still windy though.


----------



## Anjel (May 25, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Two iPhones walk into a bar, I forget the rest



I dont get it.


----------



## Aidey (May 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I dont get it.



It is a two part joke. 

The first part is that it is the joke Siri tells when you ask her to tell you a joke. Siri is the voice command software on the newest iPhone.

The second part of the joke is the fact that Apple has not once, but twice had employees lose/forget prototype iPhones in bars.


----------



## Achilles (May 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I dont get it.


I didn't understand it first time I heard it either. :wacko:



Aidey said:


> It is a two part joke.
> 
> The first part is that it is the joke Siri tells when you ask her to tell you a joke. Siri is the voice command software on the newest iPhone.
> 
> The second part of the joke is the fact that Apple has not once, but twice had employees lose/forget prototype iPhones in bars.



I knew the first part, didn't know the second part.


----------



## Aidey (May 25, 2012)

The second part is what makes it actually funny.


----------



## Achilles (May 25, 2012)

Aidey said:


> The second part is what makes it actually funny.



Ya now that i think about it more it's actually pretty funny. 
Anyways I'm going to finish watching the Tigers'.
Have a good holiday weekend!


----------



## Sasha (May 25, 2012)

Eat em up tigers eat em up *shakes coin cup*


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 25, 2012)

Aidey said:


> The second part is what makes it actually funny.



The unfunny part of that story is what Apple did in their efforts to retrieve the lost phones. :angry:


----------



## Anjel (May 25, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Ya now that i think about it more it's actually pretty funny.
> Anyways I'm going to finish watching the Tigers'.
> Have a good holiday weekend!





Hell ya. 

I knew I liked you.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 25, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> The unfunny part of that story is what Apple did in their efforts to retrieve the lost phones. :angry:



Was a bit Orwellian wasn't it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Was a bit Orwellian wasn't it.



Putting it mildly.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 25, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Putting it mildly.



Ok it was a lot Orwellian


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 25, 2012)

Who has two thumbs and only ten internship shifts left? 


This guy!



Final stage, ALS attending with no assistance unless you mess something up real bad.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 25, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Who has two thumbs and only ten internship shifts left?
> 
> 
> This guy!
> ...



Light at the end of the tunnel my friend.


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2012)

I love this phone.


----------



## Aidey (May 26, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> The unfunny part of that story is what Apple did in their efforts to retrieve the lost phones. :angry:





bigbaldguy said:


> Was a bit Orwellian wasn't it.



Gizmodo did not exactly do themselves any favors when the first phone was lost. I don't think Apple would have responded as harshly if Gizomodo hadn't dangled it above their heads while saying "Ne-ner-ne-ner-ne-ner". The incident led to Gizmodo being banned from all Apple events ever, and indirectly led to 1/2 of the staff leaving.


----------



## Anjel (May 26, 2012)

Kindle support is fricken awesome.

The screen messed up. I called them, and they are sending me a new one next week. 

Only took a 7minute phone call.,


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 26, 2012)

I think I may have just royally screwed up a great opportunity with a great girl. 

On the other hand she's the type that's understanding so who the hell knows. 

Medic school needs to end so I can have my social life back.


----------



## Anjel (May 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I think I may have just royally screwed up a great opportunity with a great girl.
> 
> On the other hand she's the type that's understanding so who the hell knows.
> 
> Medic school needs to end so I can have my social life back.



See I told you, Doogie can help you with your game.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Medic school needs to end so I can have my social life back.



Who told you that you can have a life after medic school? :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 26, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Who told you that you can have a life after medic school? :rofl:



No one. 

I'm taking my life back. No one is giving me permission to have it. 

I'm single, as it stands right now, 22 years old and *hopefully* going to be on a medic salary within the next month or two. 4 on 3 off is plenty of time and money to save and still enjoy my time off.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 26, 2012)

Way beyond pissed at a local first responder organization right now.


Wont get more specific yet, but people are being notified.


----------



## fast65 (May 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> See I told you, Doogie can help you with your game.



Texting him as we speak 

Dammit, I walk in this morning after the PR lady had some sort of city get together in our conference room, and what do I find in the crew quarters? All of her dishes, cold coffee, and half eaten pastries from yesterday. How in the hell does she expect us to clean up her mess?!


----------



## CBentz12 (May 26, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Texting him as we speak
> 
> Dammit, I walk in this morning after the PR lady had some sort of city get together in our conference room, and what do I find in the crew quarters? All of her dishes, cold coffee, and half eaten pastries from yesterday. How in the hell does she expect us to clean up her mess?!



You better get to it boy! Lol


----------



## fast65 (May 26, 2012)

CBentz12 said:


> You better get to it boy! Lol



I may just go leave them in her office, depending on how big of a jerk I feel like today.


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2012)

Battleship is not worth the $9


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 26, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Battleship is not worth the $9



$9?

That's one of the things I love about small towns. On Wednesday it's $2.50 for any movie


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 26, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I may just go leave them in her office, depending on how big of a jerk I feel like today.



I'd call her at home and tell her to clean up her mess. That's crap. I'd be so heated.


----------



## fast65 (May 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'd call her at home and tell her to clean up her mess. That's crap. I'd be so heated.



The problem is that I'm not exactly sure what her name is...


----------



## Aprz (May 26, 2012)

I agree with Sasha. Battleship sucks.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 26, 2012)

I told Sasha she should go to see Men In Black 3. Now THAT was a movie.


----------



## nemedic (May 26, 2012)

fast65 said:


> The problem is that I'm not exactly sure what her name is...



I vote for the leaving them in her office......with a couple sardines artfully placed in the ceiling(assuming one of those tile drop ceilings)and maybe some tuna mixed onto the dishes. As the coup de grace, if her office has its own thermostat, then crank the heat before you leave


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 26, 2012)

Or, be a nice guy, clean up the mess and send an email to the whole district about how you appreciate all she does and you're glad to be able to help by cleaning up her mess in between 911 calls. Cuz you're a team player and mom taught you never to leave a mess for others to clean up.


----------



## Achilles (May 26, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Or, be a nice guy, clean up the mess and send an email to the whole district about how you appreciate all she does and you're glad to be able to help by cleaning up her mess in between 911 calls. Cuz you're a team player and mom taught you never to leave a mess for others to clean up.



That's some good advice!


----------



## fast65 (May 26, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Or, be a nice guy, clean up the mess and send an email to the whole district about how you appreciate all she does and you're glad to be able to help by cleaning up her mess in between 911 calls. Cuz you're a team player and mom taught you never to leave a mess for others to clean up.



A valid point. Unfortunately, neither will r done, because an email such as that would only get me in trouble. Same a leaving the dishes in her office :/


----------



## exodus (May 26, 2012)

fast65 said:


> A valid point. Unfortunately, neither will r done, because an email such as that would only get me in trouble. Same a leaving the dishes in her office :/



Why not just write a letter to her superior?


----------



## fast65 (May 26, 2012)

exodus said:


> Why not just write a letter to her superior?



I suppose that would be the most logical course of action. h34r:


----------



## adamjh3 (May 26, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I suppose that would be the most logical course of action. h34r:



 But logical isn't fun!


----------



## shfd739 (May 26, 2012)

Nevermind.


----------



## Anjel (May 26, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Nevermind.



Fine then.


----------



## fast65 (May 26, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> But logical isn't fun!



True story.


----------



## shfd739 (May 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Fine then.



I had typed a rant about today then thought better of it.


----------



## STXmedic (May 27, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> I had typed a rant about today then thought better of it.



Aww! Well let's hear it! You can't leave us hangin'


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 27, 2012)

Is it appropriate to say porcelain throne on a PCR. As in "the patient was found in his bathroom vomiting into the porcelain throne"?


----------



## Aidey (May 27, 2012)

I need a vacation before I have a nervous breakdown. 

Today, while driving to a call (no code) I scared the crap out of my partner when I got startled and gasped and jumped in my seat. 

The problem is nothing startled me. I have no idea why that happened, so I must conclude I am on the verge of a nervous breakdown. :wacko:


----------



## mycrofft (May 27, 2012)

V-A-C-A-TION,,,,vacation vacation, you need one again.


----------



## mycrofft (May 27, 2012)

*How many people think Greg House should have gotten with 13?*

I always remember the gaze of respect and admiration he gave her after she demoed the potato gun into the vehicle window.
(The "before" shot...)


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 27, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> I always remember the gaze of respect and admiration he gave her after she demoed the potato gun into the vehicle window.
> (The "before" shot...)



She was Maxim's #1 a couple years back. 

House blew that one. :rofl:


----------



## STXmedic (May 27, 2012)

This sucks. Finally have a slow night where I can sleep, and I'm wide freakin' awake... Figures... :glare:


----------



## Aprz (May 27, 2012)

One time I got off shift real late and I was tired, I went to bed, and I started to hiccup. I was so mad. Wouldn't go away for like half an hour, happened about every 10 seconds.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 27, 2012)

I'm horrible. Watching Mickey Mouse Clubhouse this morning with my kids. A "pretend doctor sticker" was mentioned. My first thought? "She must be a DNP candidate"


----------



## Sasha (May 27, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I need a vacation before I have a nervous breakdown.
> 
> Today, while driving to a call (no code) I scared the crap out of my partner when I got startled and gasped and jumped in my seat.
> 
> The problem is nothing startled me. I have no idea why that happened, so I must conclude I am on the verge of a nervous breakdown. :wacko:



It's okay wifey. A lint ball scared me this morning. I thought it was a gigantic killer spider.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 27, 2012)

Sasha said:


> It's okay wifey. A lint ball scared me this morning. I thought it was a gigantic killer spider.



Something must be going around, I got woken up for a call after being asleep for only 45 minutes and I was shaking in my boots over a dream that literally had something to do with puppies and kittens.

It was intense.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 27, 2012)

Doing a ride with my old partner at a rural medic station. 

On since 0800 and not a single call, we're actively trying to summon one through all known methods. 

We've tried making coffee, making lunch, sleeping (not together), working out, and loudly using the S and Q words. Nothing is working.


----------



## Hunter (May 27, 2012)

firefite said:


> Is it appropriate to say porcelain throne on a PCR. As in "the patient was found in his bathroom vomiting into the porcelain throne"?



I think you can say "praying to the porcelain gods"


----------



## Joe (May 27, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Doing a ride with my old partner at a rural medic station.
> 
> On since 0800 and not a single call, we're actively trying to summon one through all known methods.
> 
> We've tried making coffee, making lunch, sleeping (not together), working out, and loudly using the S and Q words. Nothing is working.



Your last course of action is to invite a friend over to station. That will get you a call for sure!


----------



## adamjh3 (May 27, 2012)

First major Trauma of my ride outs.

ATV rollover, 1.5 hours to a level one trauma center, no birds available. I had a hard time telling if it was me or my patient that pooped.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 27, 2012)

Quiet, clean house, kids all to grandmas, watching SG-1 reruns with the hubby.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 28, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> First major Trauma of my ride outs.
> 
> ATV rollover, 1.5 hours to a level one trauma center, no birds available. I had a hard time telling if it was me or my patient that pooped.



Sounds like your summoning worked.

We had a BS trauma today. For some reason I don't ever get bad traumas, isolated extremities every now and again but mostly acute medical patients or arrests.


----------



## mycrofft (May 28, 2012)

Daughter graduated college and moved back in tonight. Now we have two or three of everything in the kitchen.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 28, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Sounds like your summoning worked.
> 
> We had a BS trauma today. For some reason I don't ever get bad traumas, isolated extremities every now and again but mostly acute medical patients or arrests.



Yup, this one was weird, too. We kept getting pressures in the high sixties and low seventies, (both auto and manual, auscultated and palpated by the medic and myself) all the way into the hospital. there were really no signs of hemorrhage anywhere, the patient was mentating fine, other than feeling sleepy, Her pulse never went above 80, and her skins were fine other than being slightly cool.

Of course when we get to the hospital they're pulling BPs in the 110s.

On the nuero side, everything checked out other than her right foot being mostly numb, but I'm pretty sure that was because of the tib-fib Fx. No overt signs of head injury or myocardial injury.

Even the medic I was with who has been doing this for 20+ years was puzzled.


----------



## saskvolunteer (May 28, 2012)

I'm sick. And in class until Saturday. With physical fitness testing this afternoon. Ugh.


----------



## medic417 (May 28, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Daughter graduated college and moved back in tonight. Now we have two or three of everything in the kitchen.



So you failed in parenting rule number 1.  When the kids move out you move away leaving no forwarding address.  :rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 28, 2012)

medic417 said:


> So you failed in parenting rule number 1.  When the kids move out you move away leaving no forwarding address.  :rofl:



Rule two. Change the locks and turn their room into a studio or fill it with cement


----------



## fast65 (May 28, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> First major Trauma of my ride outs.
> 
> ATV rollover, 1.5 hours to a level one trauma center, no birds available. I had a hard time telling if it was me or my patient that pooped.



Oooh, ATV rollovers are always fun


----------



## saskvolunteer (May 28, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Oooh, ATV rollovers are always fun



I've caught 3/4 snowmobile rollovers/MVC's we had in our area this past winter. The trek through the snow is alway the best part.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 28, 2012)

In Flanders Fields 
By: Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae, MD (1872-1918) 
Canadian Army

In Flanders Fields the poppies blow 
Between the crosses row on row, 
That mark our place; and in the sky 
The larks, still bravely singing, fly 
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the Dead. Short days ago 
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow, 
Loved and were loved, and now we lie 
In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe: 
To you from failing hands we throw 
The torch; be yours to hold it high. 
If ye break faith with us who die 
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow 
In Flanders fields.

Happy Memorial Day everyone, may we all remember its real meaning.


----------



## Aidey (May 28, 2012)

I just got dispatched for a pt complaining of gingivitis.


----------



## Achilles (May 28, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I just got dispatched for a pt complaining of gingivitis.



  Did the ED require further action


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 28, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I just got dispatched for a pt complaining of gingivitis.



Time to spool up the helo...:rofl:


----------



## Chimpie (May 28, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I just got dispatched for a pt complaining of gingivitis.



This is why I couldn't do EMS.  I would be tempted to give the pt a piece of my mind.



ffemt8978 said:


> Time to spool up the helo...:rofl:



"Sir/Ma'am.  It's a good thing you called us.  We're flying in a helicopter for you.  Local PD are closing the streets around your neighborhood now.  This transport will only cost you ten grand."


----------



## Aidey (May 28, 2012)

She was transported for it yesterday also. Lady is nutty, and there was no reasoning with her. She ended up in triage, which was packed.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 28, 2012)

Crazy people off their meds are coming out of the woodworks tonight.


----------



## nemedic (May 28, 2012)

Why is it that the people stroking out have to give me the most grief? Depending on this outcome, I just might be able to have a night that didn't include someone dying. I left work yesterday to have a grim reaper doll sitting on top of my car, courtesy of my. Co workers. My nickname as of yet has been the angel of death. Haven't had many calls, but the few legitimate I have had all ended up passing inside of 24 hours after I "interacted" with them.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 29, 2012)

Darn. We had a B-25 plane fly over the airport dropping 3,000 red and white flowers in honor of the military troops that have passed away. I of course had to be out of town when that happened <_<


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 29, 2012)

nemedic said:


> Why is it that the people stroking out have to give me the most grief? Depending on this outcome, I just might be able to have a night that didn't include someone dying. I left work yesterday to have a grim reaper doll sitting on top of my car, courtesy of my. Co workers. My nickname as of yet has been the angel of death. Haven't had many calls, but the few legitimate I have had all ended up passing inside of 24 hours after I "interacted" with them.



Unfortunately most of the "real calls" we get are going to be pretty bad off when we get there. Truly sick people tend to wait till the last possible moment to call 911.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Unfortunately most of the "real calls" we get are going to be pretty bad off when we get there. Truly sick people tend to wait till the last possible moment to call 911.



I ran a call like that a few years ago, but it came in as unknown problem.  Asked the patient why he called for an ambulance and his response was, "I don't want an ambulance.  I wanted the coroner and they sent you instead!"  He was a hospice patient that died a couple of days later.


----------



## exodus (May 29, 2012)

Disneyland tomorrow, erhm, today?


----------



## Anjel (May 29, 2012)

My face is getting sore from the threads lately causing facepalms.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 29, 2012)

Who's got a sunburn? I've got a sunburn. Ouch. With that said, I'd rather spend today the exact way I did than be at work. 

No complaints, plus it fixed my trucker tan from working so damn much.


----------



## CANDawg (May 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> My face is getting sore from the threads lately causing facepalms.



Better than the alternative...


----------



## saskvolunteer (May 29, 2012)

"Spider bit foot 4 days ago." Perfect reason to call 911.


----------



## nemedic (May 29, 2012)

saskvolunteer said:


> "Spider bit foot 4 days ago." Perfect reason to call 911.



Hey, could've been z radioactive spider, and given the super power of the ability to piss someone off instantly


----------



## Anjel (May 29, 2012)

Or a brown recluse! Those things eat away at you.


----------



## STXmedic (May 29, 2012)

nemedic said:


> Hey, could've been z radioactive spider, and given the super power of the ability to piss someone off instantly



It turned her into a troll


----------



## Anjel (May 29, 2012)

Side note:

Everyone should check out my thread in the advertisement section. Because you all love me very very much.


----------



## STXmedic (May 29, 2012)

LOS SPURS!!!!


That is all.


----------



## wigwag (May 29, 2012)

I'm going to start reading this thread from the beginning to make sure I don't duplicate post.  -_-


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 29, 2012)

wigwag said:


> I'm going to start reading this thread from the beginning to make sure I don't duplicate post.  -_-



See you in 9 weeks.


----------



## EMT11KDL (May 29, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> See you in 9 weeks.



Only 9 weeks.. Thinking more like 9 months

 2


----------



## CANDawg (May 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Or a brown recluse! Those things eat away at you.



First thought: "That looks like a giant piece of pepperoni sitting on someone's thigh. ... I want pizza."

:rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 29, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> First thought: "That looks like a giant piece of pepperoni sitting on someone's thigh. ... I want pizza."
> 
> :rofl:



Okay, so I wasn't the only one that thought that.


----------



## Anjel (May 29, 2012)

Sick.....sick sick people.


----------



## fast65 (May 29, 2012)

So I may have answered dispatch with "this is Walker, I'm on it!". Thank you Walker Texas Ranger marathon.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 29, 2012)

saskvolunteer said:


> "Spider bit foot 4 days ago." Perfect reason to call 911.



And whenever I get one of those WONDERFUL 911 calls, one of my first, and most pronounced questions, are "Why did you wait ____ time to call?" and/or "What changed today to make you call 911 that is different from all the other time that it wasn't an emergency?"   Hey, medically appropriate questions!  


Another is "What are we here for today?" (in a friendly, chipper voice)... it often gets replied with "To take me to the hospital" to which my favorite response is "Yes well we're not a taxi so what emergency medical issue can I help you with?"


Ahhh, passive-aggressiveness.  Love it.  Friggin cops and their ability to speak their minds without the fear of getting in any real trouble.


----------



## CANDawg (May 29, 2012)

Linuss said:


> And whenever I get one of those WONDERFUL 911 calls, one of my first, and most pronounced questions, are "Why did you wait ____ time to call?" and "What changed today to make you call 911 that is different from all the other time that it wasn't an emergency?"   Hey, medically appropriate questions!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I can definitely take you to the hospital. Let me just prepare this medically necessary 14 gauge IV, stick you with it, and we'll be on our way."

"Oh, you feel better? Well that's great! I encourage you to visit your doctor, and call me again if your symptoms return."


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 29, 2012)

Reason I hate urgent cares: doc saw me for maybe 3 minutes. Wrote me 3 scrips and nothing to help with my SOB. 


In other news I love some of our hospitals. I may or may not have gotten to place a Naso-gastric tube then an Oral-gastric tube on a patient.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 29, 2012)

firefite said:


> Reason I hate urgent cares: doc saw me for maybe 3 minutes. Wrote me 3 scrips and nothing to help with my SOB.



Reason I hate urgent cares:  Called to one for a chest pain, found the patient alone in the room, nothing being done.  Doc walks up, "You guys need anything?  I'm closing up".  

A report would have been great.


----------



## saskvolunteer (May 30, 2012)

Linuss said:


> And whenever I get one of those WONDERFUL 911 calls, one of my first, and most pronounced questions, are "Why did you wait ____ time to call?" and/or "What changed today to make you call 911 that is different from all the other time that it wasn't an emergency?"   Hey, medically appropriate questions!
> 
> 
> Another is "What are we here for today?" (in a friendly, chipper voice)... it often gets replied with "To take me to the hospital" to which my favorite response is "Yes well we're not a taxi so what emergency medical issue can I help you with?"
> ...



Preach. We can have a lot of fun on scene if we're just here to give you a ride.


----------



## STXmedic (May 30, 2012)

Does anybody know where I can get some FEMA study guides? :unsure:


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 30, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Does anybody know where I can get some FEMA study guides? :unsure:



I see what you did there. :rofl:


----------



## Joe (May 30, 2012)

My farts smell like complete death.. breakfast burrito this am, shrimp burrito for lunch, and in-n-out for dinner...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 30, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Does anybody know where I can get some FEMA study guides? :unsure:


----------



## Aprz (May 30, 2012)

Ha, I dunno almost anything about insurance except Medicare and Medi-Cal. What's the difference between a $0 HMO and $250 HMO?


----------



## danburyfirerescue (May 30, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Ahhh, passive-aggressiveness.  Love it.  Friggin cops and their ability to speak their minds without the fear of getting in any real trouble.




LOL yeah it was great being able to talk crap to people and somewhat get away with it back when I was a cop.... Shoot I still do that in my current jobs


----------



## Sasha (May 30, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Ha, I dunno almost anything about insurance except Medicare and Medi-Cal. What's the difference between a $0 HMO and $250 HMO?



$250 dollars.


----------



## Anjel (May 30, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Does anybody know where I can get some FEMA study guides? :unsure:



I know a guy....


----------



## EMSDude54343 (May 30, 2012)

So after a few family deaths and a very bad breakup with my now EX-fiance over the past year, things are starting to get better and turn around.... feels wierd, but in a good way.


----------



## Chimpie (May 30, 2012)

In the past 90 minutes I've consumed one egg sunny side up on toast and two blue berry bagels with cream cheese.

I can figure out if I'm still hungry or not.


----------



## Sasha (May 30, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> In the past 90 minutes I've consumed one egg sunny side up on toast and two blue berry bagels with cream cheese.
> 
> I can figure out if I'm still hungry or not.



Then you're not.

If you THINK you might be, you're really just bored. Go for a walk.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 30, 2012)

I'm going to agree with Sasha.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (May 30, 2012)

yea, what Sasha said, your just bored...


----------



## EMT11KDL (May 30, 2012)

So not in the mood to work today. Im working over in family practice today. :-( 

 2


----------



## STXmedic (May 30, 2012)

Eat more foooood!


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 30, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Side note:
> 
> Everyone should check out my thread in the advertisement section. Because you all love me very very much.



Checking it out now


----------



## Hunter (May 30, 2012)

D= lots and lots of cold water today


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 30, 2012)

Hey yall! How is everyone? Three weeks till the end of medic class! Can I get an AMEN!


----------



## STXmedic (May 30, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey yall! How is everyone? Three weeks till the end of medic class! Can I get an AMEN!



A-MEN! Good luck, brotha!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 31, 2012)

Amen!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 31, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey yall! How is everyone? Three weeks till the end of medic class! Can I get an AMEN!



Oooh your still a Mod on here?

I kid, I kid


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 31, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey yall! How is everyone? Three weeks till the end of medic class! Can I get an AMEN!



Good...we've been saving all your work for you.


----------



## Aprz (May 31, 2012)

But is the $250 a deductible?


----------



## nemedic (May 31, 2012)

I'll deduct the $259 for you.


----------



## medic417 (May 31, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Good...we've been saving all your work for you.



Is that why I haven't been on any involuntary vacations lately?


----------



## EpiEMS (May 31, 2012)

No soy probie anymore!

Hurrah!


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 31, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> No soy probie anymore!
> 
> Hurrah!



Congrats


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 31, 2012)

Most users ever online was 1,126, 05-23-2012 at 10:05 PM.


----------



## STXmedic (May 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Most users ever online was 1,126, 05-23-2012 at 10:05 PM.



Woot woot!


----------



## Sasha (May 31, 2012)

I have food


----------



## Aidey (May 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Most users ever online was 1,126, 05-23-2012 at 10:05 PM.



That is a lot of spiders.


----------



## Sasha (May 31, 2012)

aidey said:


> that is a lot of spiders.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 31, 2012)

Ugh, got held over at work because of a LDT, so I missed >1 hour of class today and thus failed PEPP just because of the amount of time I missed. 

Anyone know where I can take that class in San Diego, Riverside, or OC in the next month? Seems like a class not many people are hosting


----------



## usalsfyre (May 31, 2012)

My response to the NAEMTs education survey.

The needed education and the desired education will not match up. There is ZERO need for new tactical medicine courses, there's a very small pool of civilian providers who need this and several established courses. Ditto for disaster medicine. These are "sexy" topics, as opposed to medicine or leadership which are incredibly needed but do not appeal to the typical EMS provider. The NAEMT would be doing the profession a favor to put things like tactical and disaster medicine out of their mind and focus on coming up with education in the needed areas rather than empty money makers.


----------



## Sasha (May 31, 2012)

I'm restless and agitated.


----------



## CANDawg (May 31, 2012)

My personal car definitely got broken into last night, and my prescription sunglasses were definitely stolen. (Only thing of real value in there not attached.) So, I definitely just had to spend $320 on new glasses I wasn't planning on. 

I'm DEFINITELY pissed off.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 31, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> My personal car definitely got broken into last night, and my prescription sunglasses were definitely stolen. (Only thing of real value in there not attached.) So, I definitely just had to spend $320 on new glasses I wasn't planning on.
> 
> I'm DEFINITELY pissed off.



That definitely sucks. Sorry


----------



## Anjel (May 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> That definitely sucks. Sorry



Definitely


----------



## saskvolunteer (May 31, 2012)

I haven't worked EMS for a week straight. This is awesome.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 31, 2012)

Throw medic school away for a week off to keep my sanity or lose a lot of money and that week off and finish school. 

This is a stupid question to be asking myself but I'm questioning how stable my personality is with this schedule and no time off.


----------



## Anjel (May 31, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Throw medic school away for a week off to keep my sanity or lose a lot of money and that week off and finish school.
> 
> This is a stupid question to be asking myself but I'm questioning how stable my personality is with this schedule and no time off.



Um....I personally would probably finish school. 

But I am a fuddy duddy. 

So to hell with the last year, PARTY ON DUDE!


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 31, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Throw medic school away for a week off to keep my sanity or lose a lot of money and that week off and finish school.
> 
> This is a stupid question to be asking myself but I'm questioning how stable my personality is with this schedule and no time off.



Do not I REPEAT do not chew off a guys face. Say it with me Rob, "no matter how stressed out I get I will not chew off a guys face".

My thoughts are with the faceless guys family at this difficult time and I wish him a rapid recovery.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 1, 2012)

Aidey said:


> That is a lot of spiders.





Sasha said:


> I have food



Correlation or causation?

We can only wonder.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 1, 2012)

Sasha said:


> View attachment 1135



In tech talk a spider is a automated bot that indexes websites. It is how places like Google get websites to add to search results.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 1, 2012)

Aidey said:


> In tech talk a spider is a automated bot that indexes websites. It is how places like Google get websites to add to search results.



Still that means we're getting added to a lot of search results  We better all start wearing ties.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 1, 2012)

I will not chew off a guy's face. 

It's an obvious answer but not one I'm happy about. I'm gonna have to jump through hoops to get my money back. If I'm not going on this trip I'm spending it all on a tattoo. That's what I've decided.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 1, 2012)

Scalp the tickets.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 1, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I will not chew off a guy's face.
> 
> It's an obvious answer but not one I'm happy about. I'm gonna have to jump through hoops to get my money back. If I'm not going on this trip I'm spending it all on a tattoo. That's what I've decided.



I'm getting a tattoo too!! 

But not because of a concert.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 1, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I will not chew off a guy's face.



You mean you're not supposed to do that?


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 1, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I will not chew off a guy's face.



Do it. I've got my zombie shot loaded :glare:


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 1, 2012)

If any of you are in the NCTI riverside class, I'm the transplant today


----------



## Joe (Jun 1, 2012)

Someone came in the bay and jacked one of the old backup gurneys. Then wheeled it to the scrap yard. This upstanding citizen was promptly arrested. I <3 crackheads


----------



## Achilles (Jun 1, 2012)

Aidey said:


> In tech talk a spider is a automated bot that indexes websites. It is how places like Google get websites to add to search results.



Wikipedia uses them too, to ensure information on their sit is accurate and not edited by some kid that did it wrote jiberish for fun. 
A good way to have your site number one on google is to, use tags to define your site, the more tags the more likely you come up number one on the a searh from your chosen search engine.


----------



## Always BSI (Jun 1, 2012)

I drink a lot of water. I haven't peed yellow in months. 

I'm eating a orange.

I love burts bees lip balm.

That is all.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 1, 2012)

How do you all overcome wanting to be anywhere but in an ambulance while you are stuck in the ambulance? I'm not feeling it today?



Sasha said:


> I'm getting a tattoo too!!
> 
> But not because of a concert.



This one's been in the works for a while but I didn't have the money because of this trip. 

Now if I can figure out how to get my money back I can get the tattoo. 

What are you getting?


----------



## Sasha (Jun 1, 2012)

Something to represent my eating disorder and recovery. 

Not sure what yet. Im bad at being creative.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 1, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> If any of you are in the NCTI riverside class, I'm the transplant today



Transplant?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 1, 2012)

My headphones take me to another place.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 1, 2012)

For all of you who understand labs and blood work here is one for you. A ck level of 59488


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 1, 2012)

EMT11KDL said:


> For all of you who understand labs and blood work here is one for you. A ck level of 59488


----------



## EMTFozzy (Jun 1, 2012)

Whats the point of this thread lol!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 1, 2012)

A city in my response area is laying off alot of firefighters and police officers. This is not going to be good. 

A police LT said that there won't be any down sides to laying off 23 officers except possible longer response times. Your supposed to want to stay fully staffed. You should say there will be alot of down sides and dangers to cutting officers. Make the city officials think twice about cutting police and fire.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 1, 2012)

EMTFozzy said:


> Whats the point of this thread lol!



http://www.emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=108766&postcount=1


----------



## nemedic (Jun 1, 2012)

orcas, gray whales, bottlenose dolphins, and west indian manatees.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 1, 2012)

I like turtles


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 1, 2012)

I love coming home to my roommate an some close friends totally belligerent. No I'm serious I really do. It's quite hilarious. 

No Vegas for me but I'm tentatively headed to big sur for a couple days of camping then for sure to Santa Clara for my friend's graduation in two weeks. After my internship finishes.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 2, 2012)

EMT11KDL said:


> For all of you who understand labs and blood work here is one for you. A ck level of 59488



He's in rhabdomyolysis?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 2, 2012)

EMT11KDL said:


> For all of you who understand labs and blood work here is one for you. A ck level of 59488



I'm gonna take a guess they got some bicarbonate


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 2, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I'm gonna take a guess they got some bicarbonate



No bicarbonate they should be given fluids and their creatine levels should  be checked, if they have zero renal function they should start dialysis ASAP.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes he was. He had normal kidney function but liver was wacked lol we admitted him for constant fluid. He did a cross fit workout 36 hr prior


----------



## Achilles (Jun 2, 2012)

Kinda random and off topic, but I'm watching MTV series Teen Wolf On demand.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 2, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> No bicarbonate they should be given fluids and their creatine levels should  be checked, if they have zero renal function they should start dialysis ASAP.



I'll have to look at the latest data out there, even up to a couple of years ago it was pretty common for these folks to get bicarb in their fluids.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 2, 2012)

Finally starting medic class next month. I know its not the greatest idea, but its mostly teach yourself with 3 days a month of classroom. I know its gonna be hard but Its the only way to do it without having the worst work schedule ever.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 2, 2012)

How many awkward things can you find in this picture?


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 2, 2012)

2 sets of leg belts, and the arm rest isn't up?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 2, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> 2 sets of leg belts, and the arm rest isn't up?



Exactly. And the torso strap isn't connected, it's just hanging off the side.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 2, 2012)

Also no sheet covering the patient.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 2, 2012)

Pants are pulled down and on backwards


----------



## Sasha (Jun 2, 2012)

The oompa loompa's hands are all normal colored! Wrf!


----------



## fast65 (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't think the hospitals here have kept a patient at all today. I left my station at 0800 this morning and am just now getting back at 0400, and I'm supposed to work another 12 this morning :/


----------



## Aidey (Jun 2, 2012)

EMT11KDL said:


> Yes he was. He had normal kidney function but liver was wacked lol we admitted him for constant fluid. He did a cross fit workout 36 hr prior



Call me crazy, but I'm pretty sure someone in rhabdo with a CK that high wouldn't have normal kidney function.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm sitting at the station, writing a paper for class. 

However...

I am much more interested in the bowl of Honey Comb I am snaffling down.

Education be damned! It's breakfast time!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> How many awkward things can you find in this picture?



Working in EMS for as long as some of us have, I'd say none of it is all that awkward....


----------



## Sasha (Jun 2, 2012)

My truck is too tall for me. I am standing on my tip toes to put patients in

Also I found RSI drugs. Apparently this is our back up critical care truck. 

I am not a critical care medic. 

But I'm gonna find someone to knock down and shove something down their throat.


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 2, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Also I found RSI drugs. Apparently this is our back up critical care truck.
> 
> I am not a critical care medic.
> 
> But I'm gonna find someone to knock down and shove something down their throat.



Succinylcholine is part of our regular medic scope here. 

Not gonna lie, that and driving L&S are pretty much the only reasons I got into EMS. 

:rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 2, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I'll have to look at the latest data out there, even up to a couple of years ago it was pretty common for these folks to get bicarb in their fluids.



I have a confession to make. I was just writing down what my girlfriend said. I have no idea what any of that actually means. She's a super genius pediatric emergency MD  She uses big words and stuff, it's awesome. Oh and just for the record she's a hottie.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> How many awkward things can you find in this picture?



So I showed this to gf and without even a pause she says "the medics grinning". Nothing else about the picture seemed to phase her. She's a keeper.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 2, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I have a confession to make. I was just writing down what my girlfriend said. I have no idea what any of that actually means. She's a super genius pediatric emergency MD  She uses big words and stuff, it's awesome. Oh and just for the record she's a hottie.



Aww! I thought you were a sleeper genius! I feel misled and betrayed :sad:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 2, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> So I showed this to gf and without even a pause she says "the medics grinning". Nothing else about the picture seemed to phase her. She's a keeper.



All of my EMS and fire friends all said the seatbelts and the side rail. Only non EMS people I've showed have said "wtf? There are bunnies hugging, guy is dressed like a prostitute, and there is an umpa lumpa (sp?)" haha


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 2, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Aww! I thought you were a sleeper genius! I feel misled and betrayed :sad:



Hey I could still be a genius or something....mostly something.


----------



## FLdoc2011 (Jun 2, 2012)

What your blood looks like with triglycerides >5000.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 2, 2012)

FLdoc2011 said:


> What your blood looks like with triglycerides >5000.



OK, ewwww.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 2, 2012)

FLdoc2011 said:


> What your blood looks like with triglycerides >5000.




Santorium isn't the only thing that's frothy.


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 2, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Santorium isn't the only thing that's frothy.



Part of me really doesn't want to acknowledge that I know what you're talking about.

The other part is more grossed out by that than the blood.

:wacko:


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 2, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Part of me really doesn't want to acknowledge that I know what you're talking about.
> 
> The other part is more grossed out by that than the blood.
> 
> :wacko:




My job here is done.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 2, 2012)

Sasha said:


> ...I'm gonna find someone to knock down and shove something down their throat.



And when *I* say this, I find myself thrown out of the bar. 

How is this fair?


----------



## Sasha (Jun 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> All of my EMS and fire friends all said the seatbelts and the side rail. Only non EMS people I've showed have said "wtf? There are bunnies hugging, guy is dressed like a prostitute, and there is an umpa lumpa (sp?)" haha



Who is not practicing bsi


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 2, 2012)

32hrs into a 48. First shift ran all day and night, got 1.5hrs of broken sleep.

2nd 24, so far not a call! Got me a 3hr nap and feel like a person again!


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 2, 2012)

FLdoc2011 said:


> What your blood looks like with triglycerides >5000.



I wish I was allowed to show some 'pet parents' the vials of their pet's blood after its been spun down when it looks like that, to re-enforce the idea that their pet isn't just big-boned and that they are nearly twice as heavy as they should be.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 2, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> 32hrs into a 48. First shift ran all day and night, got 1.5hrs of broken sleep.
> 
> 2nd 24, so far not a call! Got me a 3hr nap and feel like a person again!



I've been running my cute little a$$ off.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 2, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I've been running my cute little a$$ off.



And very cute it is.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 2, 2012)

Proof!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 2, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Proof!



Seconded!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 2, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Proof!



Is in the pudding.....


----------



## Hunter (Jun 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> Seconded!



3rded!!


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 2, 2012)

(Insert creepy comment about Sasha's posterior here)


----------



## Aidey (Jun 2, 2012)

Sasha is my *** twin.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 2, 2012)

Hunter said:


> 3rded!!



4ted!


----------



## Anjel (Jun 2, 2012)

Sashas ***! Sashas ***!


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 2, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Sashas ***! Sashas ***!



You'd better give them what they want quick Sasha, or we might have a full fledged forum revolt on our hands. :unsure:


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 2, 2012)

Tigger, reading your posts, you seem to be a relatively experienced, educated, and knowledgeable practitioner. 

Then I look at your avatar, and my brain forgets all that and assumes you're just like Tobias Fünke.

:blink:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sasha said:


> View attachment 1135




YES!!!!! I like you Sasha.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 2, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> YES!!!!! I like you Sasha.



Ummm, you do realize that is a horse's *** and not Sasha's, correct?


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 2, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Tigger, reading your posts, you seem to be a relatively experienced, educated, and knowledgeable practitioner.
> 
> Then I look at your avatar, and my brain forgets all that and assumes you're just like Tobias Fünke.
> 
> :blink:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 3, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> No bicarbonate they should be given fluids and their creatine levels should  be checked, *if they have zero renal function they should start dialysis ASAP*.



More like sometime 3 1/2 days ago...... h34r:


----------



## Achilles (Jun 3, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOL8-qIYemg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68ugkg9RePc&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]
idk which one fits the picture better...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 3, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Ummm, you do realize that is a horse's *** and not Sasha's, correct?



h34r:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 3, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



Must can has like button?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 3, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Must can has like button?



LnS! What's up buddy?

How's school treating you?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> LnS! What's up buddy?
> 
> How's school treating you?



Awesome awesome awesome! I finish in two weeks....no, scratch that one....in a half hour it will be 13 days.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> LnS! What's up buddy?
> 
> How's school treating you?



No, Rob! You will not derail the current line of discussion! :glare:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 3, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> No, Rob! You will not derail the current line of discussion! :glare:



Considering this thread should have no line of discussion, I'd say that it needs to be derailed.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 3, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Awesome awesome awesome! I finish in two weeks....no, scratch that one....in a half hour it will be 13 days.



Nice! Totally finished or still have an internship left? I feel like we talked about this not too long ago but I can't remember, sorry about that. 

I feel your excitement. 6 more intern shifts left!



PoeticInjustice said:


> No, Rob! You will not derail the current line of discussion! :glare:



Whatchugonnadoaboutit?


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 3, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Considering this thread should have no line of discussion, I'd say that it needs to be derailed.



Fine.

You're lucky I'm afraid of you...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 3, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Fine.
> 
> You're lucky I'm afraid of you...



I'm not much to be afraid of haha. 

5'9" and 160 lbs of fury!

Since we are talking about the Blue Man Group, I saw them in Vegas with my dad a couple years ago. Pretty awesome I'm not going to lie.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Whatchugonnadoaboutit?



Apparently nothing :sad:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 3, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Apparently nothing :sad:





Our shift bid ended today, new one starts tomorrow. Pretty bittersweet. The Intermediate on my Intern truck is freakin' awesome and we wont be working with him anymore.

The cool part is I'll be on a double medic truck, plus me and nights instead of days. Nice change of scenery.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 3, 2012)

Gwar is amazing


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ummmm....well, the ride outs we do for class ended today. I not entirely clear on what you mean by internship. 

Now I know when I get a job Ill have to be doing probie rides, but my preceptorship is done and I will sit for Texas State on Friday (15th) and for National Registry on Saturday (16th).

Is that what you mean?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 3, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Gwar is amazing



Yeah, but I still prefer Disturbed but since they've broken up I haven't found a good substitute for them.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 3, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I will sit for Texas State on Friday (15th)



What are you sitting for? We don't have our own test; those trolls just want our money.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 3, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ummmm....well, the ride outs we do for class ended today. I not entirely clear on what you mean by internship.
> 
> Now I know when I get a job Ill have to be doing probie rides, but my preceptorship is done and I will sit for Texas State on Friday (15th) and for National Registry on Saturday (16th).
> 
> Is that what you mean?



Yea. 

They call ours an internship. 480-720 hours on an ALS 911 unit depending on if they feel like you need more time plus the class and clinical time.

Good luck bud! NREMT practicals are on July 11th, CBT sometime in the next 3 weeks. No NV exam, they go off the NREMT 

If the stars align, and it sounds like they are going too I'll be in the next FTO academy starting sometime in mid July.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 3, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



Possibly my favorite episode. In any case thanks for the kind words dbo!

Also I thought about making my forum handle "Forum Analrapist," as in the best gag of the show, the combination of Analysis and Therapist. However I doubt that will receive mod approval!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrIpPqcln6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 3, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Considering this thread should have no line of discussion, I'd say that it needs to be derailed.



I'd re-rail it.


OHH!! Innuendo!

In-YOUR-endo!


:rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 3, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Also I thought about making my forum handle "Forum Analrapist," as in the best gag of the show, the combination of Analysis and Therapist. However I doubt that will receive mod approval!



Good guess.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 3, 2012)

Who got a maple frosted doughnut this morning with BACON, yes bacon, pieces on it? This guy. 

Best. Doughnut. Ever. 

Then dispatch nicknamed my preceptor, his partner and I "The Avengers". I can dig it. Too bad there's only two of us now


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm guessing you're black widow?


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Who got a maple frosted doughnut this morning with BACON, yes bacon, pieces on it? This guy.



Those doughnuts are quite possibly the most delicious thing I've ever experienced.

http://jellymoderndoughnuts.com/menu/

^^ This place is only a 5-6 minute walk from where I work. Its dangerous.:unsure:


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 3, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Possibly my favorite episode. In any case thanks for the kind words dbo!
> 
> Also I thought about making my forum handle "Forum Analrapist," as in the best gag of the show, the combination of Analysis and Therapist. However I doubt that will receive mod approval!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]UrIpPqcln6Y[/YOUTUBE]




You'd probably get rewarded with some points, especially if they Google it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 3, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'm guessing you're black widow?



:rofl:

My preceptor is Captain America, the Intermediate is Thor and I'm Iron Man apparently. We asked if that could be our identifier when we get dispatched but they said no 

I've never actually read the comic or seen the movie so that's about as far as my knowledge base goes.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2012)

Still running my apparently popular *** off.


----------



## FourLoko (Jun 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Still running my apparently popular *** off.



pics?


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll give you pics of my partners ***. But he's 50 and shorter than me.


----------



## exodus (Jun 3, 2012)

Ewwwww. 

On other news, I got a new phone. An LG Something HD


----------



## Tigger (Jun 3, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>





ffemt8978 said:


> Good guess.



But that's what I do here, I analyze and therapize!


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 3, 2012)

Ugh. Poor puppy wants to go for a walk and all I want to do is stay in bed.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2012)

Go to sleep. Wake up. Partner is missing...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Go to sleep. Wake up. Partner is missing...



Ooo I saw a movie like that. Every time this guy went to sleep people around him disappeared then at the end he figured out it was him.


----------



## exodus (Jun 3, 2012)

I love our ER. We were bringing a ~280lb patient back to his SNF up the street and the ER asked us if we wanted to borrow one of their slide boards to offload him there!

God I love slide boards.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2012)

I asked for a slide board yesterday at the nursing home and they gave me a CPR board. 

280lbs ain't nothin. We don't bat an eyelash til they break 350.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I
> 280lbs ain't nothin. We don't bat an eyelash til they break 350.



Same.


But we also have toys, such as the HoverMatt, HoverJack, a fully loaded bari truck, and each of our ambulances has a bari tarp with a slippery plastic undersheet.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2012)

I hate the hover mat. It's a pain to roll the patient on and off and my company tries to use it instead of a lift assist. 

Getting them on the stretcher usually isn't the problem. Getting the stretcher up and loaded is usually where we need help.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 3, 2012)

I smell bacon. That means its time to get out of bed


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Getting them on the stretcher usually isn't the problem. Getting the stretcher up and loaded is usually where we need help.



"Dispatch, please send FD for lift assist"

2 minutes later, FD shows up L&S, patients lifted and off we go.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 3, 2012)

In the past four hours I've been to church, mini grocery shopping, made breakfast, started laundry, took the dog for a mile long walk, now I'm watching HGTV.  So far, it's been a good Sunday.


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 3, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> mini grocery shopping



Do you have to go to a special store to buy "mini" groceries?


----------



## Achilles (Jun 3, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Now I'm watching HGTV.  .



I'm in surprised, I'd thought you'd be watchig curious George


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 3, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> What are you sitting for? We don't have our own test; those trolls just want our money.



Yea that....I guess. I was so tired when I wrote that. I am sitting for class final and THEN applying for texas state. Or something like that.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll try not to be bias, but this kind of upset me.

I've been working on a dedicated CCT rig every other week the same nurse, and it's burning me out a little bit. He always jokes around about my partner, in my opinion inappropriately, he gave me a nickname I absolutely hate, and always disagrees with me about anything. I'm just an EMT (only 110 hours of training) and he's a Paramedic/RN (a bizillion hours of education)with many years of experience including in 911 so I feel like I have to respect his wishes, but at times I just feel like it's just a title, that he isn't as good as the title. Maybe he can sense that. When I first started working with him, I'd always kind of give him my thought, but now I stop. I allow him to do things I consider wrong e.g. administer oxygen to patients that don't need it, him not doing his own 12-lead on a STEMI patient, incorrectly perform certain assessments (e.g. most recently a TIA patient that we responded and transported CODE 3 red lights and sirens, when he did the pronator drift, he didn't ask the patient to close their eyes, he didn't have their palm face up), he didn't want me to use a head block when we backboarded a patient, we just taped the patient's head of the patient to the board (and he had me tape their chin too when I was taught not to do that, but I told him, and he told me again to do/not to argue with him), and he fakes the times and respiratory rate (e.g. took a blood pressure at 2204, but he wants me to write down 2345) because he wants it to look good on paper (he got mad at me for writing down the true times and that all the RNs with a lot of experience do this, it's a common mistake new people do). Since he always disagrees with me even if I have evidence of it, and I've given him the impression of "wants to be perfect, deny ever being wrong, it's never my fault" sorta attitude, I stopped saying anything. The things I mentioned are bugging me because I allowed him to do it without me saying a thing now, I looked at his PCR (cause I was copying his vital signs instead of the right time - instead of me writing it down what the actual time and respiratory rate is, I turn my head as if he actually has the right time and respiratory rate) and allowed him to incorrectly spell ecchymosis (he put "echymosis") because I am tired of being labeled as a know it all. When I read that expert vs. know it all post, I related because I felt that I am a know it all for stepping in when not wanted.

Anyhow today we were told to start heading to a certain hospital, we might be upgraded to CODE 3 (red lights and sirens). I have no other information on the call. I opened the window and yell back there "hey, dispatch just informed us to start heading to such and such hospital, they might upgrade us to CODE 3. Just wanted to give up a heads up." I _thought_ he said "So? Why are you so excited?" which in my opinion he just thought I was excited to go CODE 3, I told him "I'm not excited. Don't make it more than what it is." He said "Did you just give me attitude?" I'm not perfect, I joked "Yes" and my partner started laughing and I said "nah, I just wanted to give you a heads up". He didn't saying anything en route there, but I knew from the tone when he said "Did you just give me attitude?", he sounded mad. Later on, I asked him "Is this standby?" because I saw him making a phone call with our nextel which I was assumed to dispatch because we were heading a STEMI center that we usually do standby for STEMI patients (it was explained to me that they were a low level cath lab, and if things didn't go right, we transport them to a higher level cath lab). He said "I don't know" in what sounded like an angry tone to me. I asked dispatch, and it was. They sent us a page with the information when we got to the hospital. I went to the back "Here is my pager" because our pagers have all the information on the call and his wasn't working. He said "I don't need it." I said "Okay." I got the impression he was mad because he didn't want my pager, which he usually wants a heads up on the calls, and usually asks for my pager/I give it to him, so I told him "Hey, I'm sorry if I offended you early. I didn't mean to. I was just trying to give you a heads up and I guess I did sorta snap. I'm sorry." He said "I'm not offended, we'll talk about it after the call."

We ended up not getting the call so it was probably successful, but we did get another call immediately after that was canceled, literally they canceled us and told us about the other call at the same time.

After we finished that call, he slept the entire time. We didn't talk.

When we got back to station, another crew needed to start checking out our ambulance, all our paperwork and everything was done, I clocked out, and left.

He called me when I got home, he told me that he meant to get to me before I left, but this is the best he can do. He wanted to let me know that he wasn't mad, he wasn't offended, but he is frustrated with me, and that it is an ongoing issue, he doesn't know what's going on. Every time he talks to me, I cut him off or don't understand him even though he is speaking plain English to me. He said he only wanted information about the call "Where are we going? What's wrong with the patient?" He thought it was ironic I asked him if it was standby because he wanted to know information earlier on, but that I snapped back so he didn't have any information. He has decided that the best solution is that when we talk, it will be strictly business and professional, we will keep conversations limited. He doesn't want things to escalate. Next time an issue happens, me, him, my (EMT) supervisor, and his (RN) supervisor will sit down and talk. In the future, he will try to not be on the same unit as me.

^^By the way, that paraphrase is closely matching what he said to me like the "you don't understand me even though I'm speaking in plain English to you".

I told him I was really sorry, yeh, I'll try to keep it professional and business only. Sorry. I understand.

He said "great, well, I guess... when is the next time I see you?"

"Not next week, but the week after that."

"Well, see you then."

"Bye"

I texted my partner right away telling him the same deal, but now I am pretty upset. I almost want to be like "No, f that. That's a toxic environment. Maybe one of us should get off the unit now." I am not a believer in sitting down and resolving things. At my previous fast food company, we did that, the people kept doing the problem anyhow, and I ended up getting fired eventually, and then they kept me, and then I had a gun pointed at my face even though technically I was fired several weeks before. I feel like that kinda BS will just repeat if we sit down and talk.

I kind of have that anger in me right now just wanna call him back and say "f that", but at the same time, I am holding myself back.

I was talking to my partner about this how it's complicated for me because I've learned a lot of things, but I am just an EMT so my credibility is not so good, but then at the same time, credibility doesn't make your right or wrong, it just makes you more credible, but then I always think about what Usalfyre said about the Dunning-Kruger effect and how maybe I don't even realize that what I am saying is completely stupid.

I do also feel like there is a problem with me.

Maybe it's just time for us to be on different units. I did try making it work for both of us too. With me and my partner, I decided that if I wanted the real time to happen for vital signs, we gotta be quicker when we get the first set (that's our RN problem, he thinks that it's bad if it doesn't look like we got our own set of vital signs <5 minutes after get on scene) so I talked to my partner about choreographing what we do on scene ( got the idea from choreograph CPR) so... while he gets a report from the other RN, I'll ask AO questions, determine how we move the patient over, my partner should be writing down what the hospital VS are on their monitor, then we'll move the patient over, I take the heavy side, she takes the light side (she's not strong). Once he is on, I'll take the right side of the patient, she'll take the left (cause the monitor wires are on the left), I have them all wrapped up so we can take everything out, put it on the patient, I'll get the blood pressure and pulse ox on, she'll get the electrodes on. Prior to even walking into the room, the monitor I have is already on, I already prefilled it with all the patient's information (full name, gender, and age) and set to take vital signs every 15 minutes, once the BP cuff is on, have it start getting a blood pressure immediately, and write that down and hopefully it will be less than 5 minutes since our OS time. (we've only tried this for 2 days now, I think with more practice, we will be quicker).

I'm just mad. I think this is bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:.

To me, it's sort of a **** move too cause he's acting like the professional one "I'm not mad. We are gonna be professional" sorta deal. This to me screams "I'm mad" without actually screaming.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 3, 2012)

And I've heard somewhere that if you feel the world is against you, maybe you are the one doing something wrong. I always think about that. This wouldn't be my first incident. I didn't get along well with my previous partner, I kicked out of helping at the EMT program I used to help at, and nobody seems to listen to me in real life. I like to believe that I just sound a lot better on the Internet than in real life.

At the moment my mind is trending towards calling a supervisor at work and really having that sit down, make my complaints, or call a supervisor to switch units so I don't have to work with him. I've tried being reasonable with supervisors for other things though, and I have been unsuccessful. If I switch units, I'd likely not work CCT. At the same time, I feel like it's wrong for me to just abandon ship, but I can already speculate that nothing will be resolved between me and him.

Like the supervisor deal, we are told we aren't allow to go CODE 3 on freeways unless there is traffic that is slowing us down significantly. First they told me to drive CODE 3 speed without lights and sirens, I told them no. They said fine. Then they changed their minds to yes, drive CODE 3. They changed their mind and said drive speed limit +5. I told them I am not going to go over the speed limit, that's illegal. They told me that if a cop pulls me over, they are a douche. That's just not cool. I am on the same boat as other people, we don't need CODE 3 for everything, but for time sensitive emergencies like STEMI (our CODE 3 calls are usually STEMI and stroke patients), I believe every second counts. Today I had a CODE 3 call, I went CODE 3 about a block, got on the freeway and drove about 60 miles before I got off the freeway and drove about 6 blocks to the hospital they needed to go to. The family that was driving got there at the same time as me. That's ridiculous. For things like that, I feel like telling them it's pointless to go CODE 3 (risk vs. benefit, I am literally saving no time). Two supervisors told me no CODE 3, one said yes. I am still not doing it until everyone is on the same page. I told my supervisor who asked me if there was anything wrong with the company, I told them "it's directionless, nobody is on the same page".

Then rig checkouts, they give us only 15 minutes. 15 minutes is good if everything is tagged, but not everything is tagged. I have to check the oil, transmission, belts, etc too. Then we aren't required to do this, but I clean up the ambulance too. People leave garbage, boot marks on the wall from people sleeping, and people don't switch gloves when they touch things so they cross contaminate things all the time. It takes me about 45 minutes to do what I believe is the bare minimum. I've worked with a bunch of people at the company so far and seen a lot (I was working 94 hours/week on average my last paycheck said, I didn't spend a day off). People walk in, grab the keys, get the starting numbers (takes <3 minutes to do), and go. When I get on a rig, I often find 10-15 things missing. My supervisor was saying that other people can do it in less than 15 minutes, why can't I? I kept pointing out people aren't doing the bare minimum though, 15 minutes is unrealistic. He didn't understand. I come in about an hour early now because I still believe in doing the bare minimum even though I'm not getting paid. What I find most ironic is last night I saw one of the paperwork in the ambulance was incorrect, when I told the same supervisor, he went to go check, he couldn't even find it, it clearly showed to me that he even didn't know where things are at/don't check. I ended up having to show him where it was at and point it out to him.

Rant, rant, rant.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 3, 2012)

Do something that's outta the box maybe, but not really that far outta the box. That RN wants to keep things business and professional. Maybe just call him up, say I'd like to talk about work, get coffee, resolve some things without escalating it to both of our supervisors. Tell him I am sorry, let him know my concerns, what I am trying to do to resolve it, I'd love to still work with him on CCT and I think we can do better. Let's not make this a toxic work environment. I do believe the choreographic thing will improve our on scene time to get the number he wants, let me get the vital signs with him, I'll give him the respiratory rate. Point out errors I notice previously, bring documentation that this is the way it is done or spelled, or whatever, and try to say that in the future, I will speak my concern only once, I won't argue with him, I won't put him down in front of the patient (previously I mentioned something in front of the patient, but I didn't think it was a big deal at the time, and we didn't argue on scene, I just did it, he didn't like I said it in front of the patient because it could make them doubt him, the next couple of times things happened, I did pull him to the side and he still shot me down) but try to build up some credibility that if I do see a mistake, at least consider what I am saying (he's shot down everything I've said so far). In a sense, that could be too much to bring over just coffee... he could feel like I am setting him up just going there with printed stuff of what I notice he did wrong and what is right.

I know there is one thing he trusts me on is what I report to him when I assess. We had one call where the patient pupils were unreactive (not a big deal), he was like "let me check", I was right, he was shocked that I caught that though, he said that the paperwork that they gave him said it was reactive even when we got there. After that, he has had me do some limited assessments he'll ask before he gets a report from a nurse, and he seems to appreciate what I report, which is the one thing I like about working with him (other nurses don't want me doing anything with the patient except hooking them up to the monitor and getting them on the gurney).


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 3, 2012)

Aprz...welcome to CCT and working with nurses. The majority of providers are hard working and willing to educate. The rest of them are passive aggressive a-holes with a chip on their shoulder who think they deserve reverence because they're "special". 

(Caution: Wholly anecdotal opinion here)
Nursing has a serious issue with conflict resolution. The whole darn profession is passive aggressive. Ever heard "nurses eat their young"? This is it.

Bail. Change units. Your unlikely to win this fight, he's more experienced in fighting these battles and more valuable to the company.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 3, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Aprz...welcome to CCT and working with nurses. The majority of providers are hard working and willing to educate. The rest of them are passive aggressive a-holes with a chip on their shoulder who think they deserve reverence because they're "special".
> 
> *(Caution: Wholly anecdotal opinion here)
> Nursing has a serious issue with conflict resolution. The whole darn profession is passive aggressive. Ever heard "nurses eat their young"? This is it.*
> ...




Thus my career in EMS.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I'll try not to be bias, but this kind of upset me.
> 
> I've been working on a dedicated CCT rig every other week the same nurse, and it's burning me out a little bit. He always jokes around about my partner, in my opinion inappropriately, he gave me a nickname I absolutely hate, and always disagrees with me about anything. I'm just an EMT (only 110 hours of training) and he's a Paramedic/RN (a bizillion hours of education)with many years of experience including in 911 so I feel like I have to respect his wishes, but at times I just feel like it's just a title, that he isn't as good as the title. Maybe he can sense that. When I first started working with him, I'd always kind of give him my thought, but now I stop. I allow him to do things I consider wrong e.g. administer oxygen to patients that don't need it, him not doing his own 12-lead on a STEMI patient, incorrectly perform certain assessments (e.g. most recently a TIA patient that we responded and transported CODE 3 red lights and sirens, when he did the pronator drift, he didn't ask the patient to close their eyes, he didn't have their palm face up), he didn't want me to use a head block when we backboarded a patient, we just taped the patient's head of the patient to the board (and he had me tape their chin too when I was taught not to do that, but I told him, and he told me again to do/not to argue with him), and he fakes the times and respiratory rate (e.g. took a blood pressure at 2204, but he wants me to write down 2345) because he wants it to look good on paper (he got mad at me for writing down the true times and that all the RNs with a lot of experience do this, it's a common mistake new people do). Since he always disagrees with me even if I have evidence of it, and I've given him the impression of "wants to be perfect, deny ever being wrong, it's never my fault" sorta attitude, I stopped saying anything. The things I mentioned are bugging me because I allowed him to do it without me saying a thing now, I looked at his PCR (cause I was copying his vital signs instead of the right time - instead of me writing it down what the actual time and respiratory rate is, I turn my head as if he actually has the right time and respiratory rate) and allowed him to incorrectly spell ecchymosis (he put "echymosis") because I am tired of being labeled as a know it all. When I read that expert vs. know it all post, I related because I felt that I am a know it all for stepping in when not wanted.
> 
> ...



Why didn't you just tell him you misunderstood what he was saying?

A lot of the times I laugh and go "sorry im deaf, what did you say?"

I talk fast, but I don't listen fast. Communication is something I have to put a lot of effort in, if you don't understand what they said dont be scared to ask them to repeat it. It is easier to be a little embarrassed that you didnt hear then to say the wrong thing.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I talk fast, but I don't listen fast. Communication is something I have to put a lot of effort in, if you don't understand what they said dont be scared to ask them to repeat it. It is easier to be a little embarrassed that you didnt hear then to say the wrong thing.



I'm the same way. I usually repeat what a person says back to me to make sure I understand as well.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 3, 2012)

Both me and my partner agree that he said "So why are you so excited?" I say with confidence that is what he said and that I didn't mishear him. I am saying that I thought because he said differently over the phone and I didn't argue with him. I just told him I was very sorry and I didn't mean to offend him. I also believe that he believes that it was a miscommunication error because he did tell me that that has been an ongoing issue (well particularly me not understanding him when he speaks in plain English).


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 3, 2012)

Afternoon treat for Rufus.  And he stayed in this position for at least three or four minutes.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2012)

Do other people complain of having trouble communicating with you?


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sat down at my drum kit for the first time in about 18 months, only to find my snare has three broken lugs


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 3, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Afternoon treat for Rufus.  And he stayed in this position for at least three or four minutes.



That is a pretty puppy!

My aunt has an elderly lab who needs daily meds that she gives him in peanut butter.  I went to make a sandwich, and she busted me with the dog peanut butter.  Gross!


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 3, 2012)

Spent the morning turning wrenches (replacing brake caliper and bleeding brakes) on a friend's Land Cruiser. Somehow I filleted my finger open so now I gotta clean blood of my wrenches. She freaked out, I said meh and kept working. Im gonna have nasty hands at work on tuesday even after multiple Go Jo scrubbings. 

Oh and had to order a new mower yesterday as my 36 year old Lawn Boy finally gave out. Turns out my wife has an Amazon Prime account and 1 day shipping was only $4. I didnt know she bought enough thru Amazon to need a Prime account. Hmmm.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2012)

Also it sounds as if you are judging this guy. 

I estimate respiratory rate. A number isn't important, if it's eupneic who cares is its 18 or 16. Sometimes I write the wrong times because I write them down and forget to time then then estimate back. I also have crap spelling. I try to look up words I'm unsure of but if I don't know it's wrong then eh. It's gonna be spelt incorrectly. 

Maybe there is a reason the patient is on oxygen that youre not seeing or aware of. he is a nurse, he did go to school a lot longer than you. That isn't to say that you're wrong just something to consider. 

If you don't like a nickname, say something. If you don't like the way he is talking to your partner, say something. Dont expect people to change if you let their problematic behavior continue. If he calls you it and you've told him before you don't like it, don't respond. When he gets mad "sorry I only respond to my name, which is Aprz."

You should probably get off the truck. You've said you don't think he's a good nurse and you seem to be nitpicking of him. Thats hard to hide. The problem is just going to get worse til it gets explosive. 

And if I was ever invited to coffee and you brought me print outs I'd throw them in your face an then go demand you get taken off my truck immediately.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2012)

Big pet peeve of mine. Partners who have a problem and don't say something to me and I hear second hand through a super or other employee. 

I'm not a mind reader. If something is wrong tell me.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 3, 2012)

Did anyone hear about the Polish fish?
It drowned


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 3, 2012)

Well.... I wander back this way and find this thread still going... Figures


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 3, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Well.... I wander back this way and find this thread still going... Figures



Welcome back stranger.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 3, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Welcome back stranger.



Hey man  Sorry for the long time away... new jobs, school, and testing kicked my *** hard.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 3, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Hey man  Sorry for the long time away... new jobs, school, and testing kicked my *** hard.



Welcome back, congrats on getting your P!


----------



## Anjel (Jun 3, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Hey man  Sorry for the long time away... new jobs, school, and testing kicked my *** hard.



Yay you're back!


----------



## medic417 (Jun 3, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Well.... I wander back this way and find this thread still going... Figures



Well don't let the door hit where the good lord split you on the way back out.  :rofl:

How's NM treating you?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 3, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Well don't let the door hit where the good lord split you on the way back out.  :rofl:
> 
> How's NM treating you?



So well that I'm trying to figure out the quickest ways back out ;p I'm waiting on my Colorado and Texas medic certs to come in the mail... But I might stay here and at least get my AAS before I move on.




Anjel1030 said:


> Yay you're back!



Yep  You may now run for hte door again




fast65 said:


> Welcome back, congrats on getting your P!



Thank you! Took long enough huh?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 3, 2012)

What do you call a cow with no legs??


Ground Beef.......


----------



## Achilles (Jun 3, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> What do you call a cow with no legs??
> 
> 
> Ground Beef.......



Do they make extra slutty olive oil? They can't all be virgins right?


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 3, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Do they make extra slutty olive oil? They can't all be virgins right?



You think this is funny?

We have a goal to keep the forums PG, OK?  Make sure the language is family-friendly.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 3, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> You think this is funny?
> 
> We have a goal to keep the forums PG, OK?  Make sure the language is family-friendly.



I didn't didn't find that particularly offensive. 

But that's just me.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 3, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Hey man  Sorry for the long time away... new jobs, school, and testing kicked my *** hard.



DUDE!!!! Hi!


----------



## Achilles (Jun 3, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> You think this is funny?
> 
> We have a goal to keep the forums PG, OK?  Make sure the language is family-friendly.


Sorry, no one I've told it to thought it was offensive. Won't post it again.

 what's red but smells like blue paint? 

Red paint...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 3, 2012)

Another ...uh... Interesting night shift. We're at my partners parents house. His mom was kicked in the head by a mini horse! Yikes.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 3, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Another ...uh... Interesting night shift. We're at my partners parents house. His mom was kicked in the head by a mini horse! Yikes.



So in other words your location is now somewhat accurate?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 3, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> DUDE!!!! Hi!



How's it going man?


----------



## Achilles (Jun 3, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So in other words your location is now somewhat accurate?



Haha I was just thinking the same thing, except I was going to word it a little differently :rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 3, 2012)

No no. That was my partner's mom. My location is at YOUR mom's.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 3, 2012)

Just passed my written test for my IPMBA EMS cyclist cert!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2012)

Woohoo!


----------



## Achilles (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm watching Super Troopers


----------



## medic417 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Woohoo!



What?  You trying to get my attn?:unsure:


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes my love. I haven't gotten any PMs from you recently. I'm heart broken.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I'm watching Super Troopers



I didn't know that was on meow.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm excited for Prometheus.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 3, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Another ...uh... Interesting night shift. We're at my partners parents house. His mom was kicked in the head by a mini horse! Yikes.



So, how do you get kicked in the head by a mini horse?  I mean, they aren't that tall.

I hope she is ok!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 3, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> So, how do you get kicked in the head by a mini horse?  I mean, they aren't that tall.
> 
> I hope she is ok!



I'm guessing it was something like this:
http://www.emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=403128&postcount=26270


----------



## medic417 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Yes my love. I haven't gotten any PMs from you recently. I'm heart broken.



I'm a Paramedic I can fix da heart.:rofl:


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 3, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I didn't know that was on meow.



Dammit. You beat me. Meow I can't be first to say it.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 3, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Dammit. You beat me. Meow I can't be first to say it.



Hey stop that shenanagains!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 3, 2012)

Can I get a large Farva?


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2012)

medic417 said:


> I'm a Paramedic I can fix da heart.:rofl:



My inbox is still empty.. No fixing.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 3, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> You think this is funny?
> 
> We have a goal to keep the forums PG, OK?  Make sure the language is family-friendly.



Actually FFEMT said PG13. 

Because you can type *** and it not censor. And you have to be 13 to join I think. 

Love you.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Actually FFEMT said PG13.
> 
> Because you can type *** and it not censor. And you have to be 13 to join I think.
> 
> Love you.



Yep, PG-13 and you have to be 13 to join the forum.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks Sasha. I think you are right.

My current partner has told me before I am difficult to communicate with, and my previous partner and I have gotten into a couple of headbutting before. I so far haven't had a problem with other RNs or other EMTs, but I don't work with them as regularly either (I work with my partner 4 days on, 3 days off, 3 days on, 4 days off, I work with this RN 7 days off, 3 days on). When he's not on, we are usually BLS or we might get lucky for 1-2 days and have a RN who picked up the shift. I've worked with 2 other nurses when I picked up shifts which I was picking up shifts everyday so it's like I work with my partner 50% of the time and this RN 25% of the time. Anyhow, they are the people I work with the most.

I haven't been up front about disliking the name. I wasn't up front about it at my previous company, I had another nickname I didn't like either, but I told one EMT that I didn't work with regularly, he told somebody else, and then I guess word got to the manager, and the manager told everyone to stop calling me that name, and the people who were calling me that were upset thinking I just went directly to him, and they were talking about "chain of command" and that the reason they gave me a nickname is because they liked me, they didn't mean to hurt my feeling.

It's true I've been nitpicking with this RN. In someways, I agree, its not a big deal, and that's why I just copy his vital signs and times instead. I still think that if it's not that big of a deal and you can do it, why lie? Why not leave it blank and just put down the numbers you got when you got them? Is it that important to just have a number regardless of what it was? I tried giving him the respiratory rates before, and he said he didn't want them, and then the times he lies about because it doesn't look good. He has had this conversation with me a couple of times before I stopped writing the vitals and tried sharing it with him. Maybe since he has talked to me about this a couple of times, he thinks I didn't get it. I still do agree it's not a big deal either way, but to him it's important those times are earlier, and for whatever reason he doesn't want the respiratory rates. I think I mentioned these things that I do personally believe aren't a big deal just because I was mad.

There are things I like about him. He used to be in charge of hiring EMTs like me, he had a lot of great advice for my resume and recently gave me advice on interviewing and stuff I should.

I have not been straight up and told him "I don't like that name", my partner and I haven't told him that we don't like his jokes about her/they are getting old.

I felt that he has communicated what he doesn't like and I've done my best to resolve those: he communicated about the vital signs thing several times, I finally stopped writing vital signs, and he said he doesn't like my driving, I take turns too hard, I've tried stopping earlier and going down ramps and turns to the point that it is painfully slow for me, that I misunderstand him a lot, and that I don't like to change topics. With what happened today, I think the misunderstand thing is probably getting on his nerve which is probably why he said we'll keep our conversation limited, strictly business and professional.

I really do like working on CCT a lot. The calls are more interesting, I love EKGs (even though I am not the one who is interpreting it, I like setting it up and I do like looking at it, when I work with other RNs, they ask me to do a 12-lead or I'll ask if I can do one and that's awesome to me). He has taught me some things I didn't know before like about vents, medications, and equipment, and I think that has made our calls a lot smoother. The backboard call was the only time things did not go smoothly. Other things that haven't gone smoothly is me giving my partner directions from from the back because she is lost driving, and one time I didn't take the best route in San Francisco and he got mad at me for that, but the calls themselves, on scene, in the back with the patient, and most calls directions wise have been very smooth.


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 3, 2012)

In Vegas and my night consists of a bottle of Rombauer Merlot and my Intermediate book. Not a fun trip. Got to study for my pre employment test and hopefully interview.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 3, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Yep, PG-13 and you have to be 13 to join the forum.



Well... PG-13 means even the F word is allowed atleast once in the movie...


Hmmm....


Wait, *** is allowed?  So I can go *** *** *** *** *** *** and not worry about an infraction?  Why was I not told of this sooner?!   *Runs off to cause havoc*


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 3, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Well... PG-13 means even the F word is allowed atleast once in the movie...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....
> ...



Well *** is in the Bible. 

[insert reference to 7 words you can't say on TV]


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 3, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Hey stop that shenanagains!



I swear to God I'll pistol whip the next person I hear say shenannagins!


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 3, 2012)

Shenannagins!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 3, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I swear to God I'll pistol whip the next person I hear say shenannagins!



I'm pretty sure threatening bodily harm is against the rules and you have to give yourself an infraction now.

Tsk tsk.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 3, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I swear to God I'll pistol whip the next person I hear say shenannagins!



Hey Farva what's that place you like with all of the goofy :censored: on the wall?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 3, 2012)

A liter of cola


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 3, 2012)

Rondo missed a free throw!!!!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 3, 2012)

Celtics with the win!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not quite sure how the mini horse kicked her. Maybe it climbed up on a stool? 

She wasn't really hurt, just a cut lip. My partner was doing the full court press to get her to go to the hospital. She looked at me and asked, "well, what do you think?" I replied, "you're my partner's mom. If you go to the hospital with me after being kicked by a horse, you can have all the fentanyl in the box!" she laughed, told us to go back to work and gave us strawberry pie to take with us. 

So, the end result, she was fine. No transport. Delicious pie. 

Win all the way around.


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 4, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Celtics with the win!



A little to close for comfort.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 4, 2012)

I think I could get used to nights. 

Just ran the funniest call of my life, and it involved bath salts "white power!!!!!!!!!" and another word I won't say. 

He wasn't the nicest of human beings and caught an Assault on a HCP charge on top I his other charges. 

But hot damn if we didn't have fun while we ran the call with PD.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I think I could get used to nights.
> 
> Just ran the funniest call of my life, and it involved bath salts "white power!!!!!!!!!" and another word I won't say.



Skin heads should be put on an exercise bike attached to a generator when in prison. You know... truth in advertising.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 4, 2012)

Nights are awesome. Way better than days, especially pre-family.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 4, 2012)

While I realize it's part of my job, I still don't appreciate being sent on a 6 hour round trip transfer at 3 am...for a hip fracture that could have gone to a closer facility. Especially when my partner and I are on a 36...I'm feeling Voodoo doughnuts this morning.


----------



## SSwain (Jun 4, 2012)

Woo Hoo!
Psychomotor skills test= PASS!

Next up...cognitive written exam.


4 out of 10 of us in my class passed with no failed stations. So we hung out and waited for the others to find out their re-test results.
End result...10/10 in my class passed.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 4, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Woo Hoo!
> Psychomotor skills test= PASS!
> 
> Next up...cognitive written exam.
> ...



Right on!


----------



## Aprz (Jun 4, 2012)

fast65 said:


> While I realize it's part of my job, I still don't appreciate being sent on a 6 hour round trip transfer at 3 am...for a hip fracture that could have gone to a closer facility. Especially when my partner and I are on a 36...I'm feeling Voodoo doughnuts this morning.


I think my little brother just told me about that place. He went somewhere in Oregon that started with a P, I think Portland, or something like that, and he did a challenge where he was suppose to eat a giant doughnut in under a minute. He was unsuccessful.


----------



## SSwain (Jun 4, 2012)

Just scheduled my written exam.
June 22 at 11:15 am.

Dang...this is getting real.

I have an interview this Friday afternoon for a part time EMT job.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 4, 2012)

Alright the sun coming up as I'm getting home is gonna be weird for a bit.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 4, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Just scheduled my written exam.
> June 22 at 11:15 am.
> 
> Dang...this is getting real.
> ...



Good luck.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 4, 2012)

Voodoo doughnut is delicious...however Portland is a dreadful place I get sent when the ER feels I need some sort if punishment. That being said, I hear it's a nice place when you're not working...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 4, 2012)

Second twelve of the week... one more twelve then a thirty two hour shift left of my week


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 4, 2012)

I miss Portland for the great Vietnamese food, voodoo donuts, powells books, McMinnimans brew pubs and the Ringside for great steaks.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 4, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Second twelve of the week... one more twelve then a thirty two hour shift left of my week



Hey dude! Welcome back! Longtime no see


----------



## Aprz (Jun 4, 2012)

My little brother had a blast there.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 4, 2012)

JT IS BACK!! Woot woot!


----------



## fast65 (Jun 4, 2012)

I've never gotten the chance to try any Vietnamese food there, but I've heard things. Don't forget about Kells though, oh how I love Kells.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 4, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Hey dude! Welcome back! Longtime no see



Hey man  How's it going?




PoeticInjustice said:


> JT IS BACK!! Woot woot!


Yep. Back and now back to looking for work in other states lol


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jun 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Alright the sun coming up as I'm getting home is gonna be weird for a bit.



Straight nights man. That's what I work. Sunrise is the best part.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 4, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Hey man  How's it going?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Back and now back to looking for work in other states lol



SAFD is hiring soon  Sadly none of the other good places to work around here are hiring any time soon


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 4, 2012)

Never thought I would ever say this but next month I'm going to a toga party :lol:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> Never thought I would ever say this but next month I'm going to a toga party :lol:



toga! Toga! TOGA!

Welcome back JT!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 4, 2012)

Spotify for my iPhone. Best thing since sliced bread. 

Pandora is getting old and I'm willing to pay the money to be able to stream music anywhere I am and get to pick what I listen to.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 4, 2012)

RIP Mr. Trololol man. 

May your work live in forever on message boards and YouTube.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRMBxnxWiNQ[/youtube]


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 4, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> SAFD is hiring soon  Sadly none of the other good places to work around here are hiring any time soon



Heh I noticed that. But I'm not sure I wanna really work in SA... I'm also looking at an internal transfer with one of my services (I got hired on by the Evil Empire recently) too. Baltimore FD is one I've been looking at too. Along w/ Boston EMS, A/TcEMS, Williamson County EMS, and Sussex County EMS in DE


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 4, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> and Sussex County EMS in DE



A little bird told me they were hiring soon and their website says the same thing.

I heard rumors another company on the Left Coast is hiring and isn't in CA.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 4, 2012)

Pretty sure my unit is going to explode. In order for the AC to actually be cold we have to set it on high idle when posted in the 100+ degree heat. The high idle on this unit is set to 5,000 RPM. This will be fun.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> A little bird told me they were hiring soon and their website says the same thing.
> 
> I heard rumors another company on the Left Coast is hiring and isn't in CA.



I was told the same thing  And Left Coast that's not CA? Hmmm... I need to hurry up and get my AAS in Paramedicine.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> Pretty sure my unit is going to explode. In order for the AC to actually be cold we have to set it on high idle when posted in the 100+ degree heat. The high idle on this unit is set to 5,000 RPM. This will be fun.



5,000?!?!?! Somebody better ask dispatch to call the shop....


----------



## Achilles (Jun 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> Pretty sure my unit is going to explode. In order for the AC to actually be cold we have to set it on high idle when posted in the 100+ degree heat. The high idle on this unit is set to 5,000 RPM. This will be fun.



Hope it's a gas engine, 5k RPM is pretty high for a diesel.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 4, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Hope it's a gas engine, 5k RPM is pretty high for a diesel.



Hell, 5k is fast for a gas engine, that's about redline on my Neon SXT

Yeah I'm a giant dude driving a Neon. Shaddup. I got a good deal on it.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey fire, is your ambulance high idle on a switch?


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 5, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Hey fire, is your ambulance high idle on a switch?




I'm betting it's the parking break petal.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 5, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I'm betting it's the parking break petal.



Yep. Whenever the parking brake is engaged the high idle comes on. 

And yeah 5k RPM on any engine is not good. That unit is our back up to our back up. Mechanic said he will look at it. If it goes out of service then we are either going to get the day off (if we want), use an ALS ambulance for BLS calls, or use our CCT rig for BLS calls.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 5, 2012)

Ugh. 22 month old. Dandy–Walker syndrome. Status seizures.

I don't like kid calls.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Ugh. 22 month old. Dandy–Walker syndrome. Status seizures.
> 
> I don't like kid calls.



Yuck. Sorry to hear that bud. 

I was starting to really like peds then I got two pedi arrests and a partial airway obstruction and now I'm all skiddish around them.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 5, 2012)

firefite said:


> Yep. Whenever the parking brake is engaged the high idle comes on.
> 
> And yeah 5k RPM on any engine is not good. That unit is our back up to our back up. Mechanic said he will look at it. If it goes out of service then we are either going to get the day off (if we want), use an ALS ambulance for BLS calls, or use our CCT rig for BLS calls.



I feel so spoiled with our trucks rarely ever having mechanical issues, two mostly fulltime mechanics for a fleet of 35 ambulances that are 2010 and newer means they're always running pretty well and the a/c is always cold. Of course we don't see the same long stretches of 100 degree temps you do, but it happens. Dem gas engines are quiet too.


----------



## Meursault (Jun 5, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I feel so spoiled with our trucks rarely ever having mechanical issues, two mostly fulltime mechanics for a fleet of 35 ambulances that are 2010 and newer means they're always running pretty well and the a/c is always cold. Of course we don't see the same long stretches of 100 degree temps you do, but it happens. Dem gas engines are quiet too.



Is it bad that in the Boston area, that is effectively proof of which company you work for? Most people would have posted, "Yeah, we have a mix of trucks. Some are beat to :censored: but run okay, some are about 10k miles from the car crusher, and some are only a couple of years old, but you'd never know it."


----------



## Tigger (Jun 5, 2012)

MrConspiracy said:


> Is it bad that in the Boston area, that is effectively proof of which company you work for? Most people would have posted, "Yeah, we have a mix of trucks. Some are beat to :censored: but run okay, some are about 10k miles from the car crusher, and some are only a couple of years old, but you'd never know it."



Yes haha, I realize it's a dead give away for those familiar with the Boston area. For a variety of reasons I don't make it directly public for whom I work for, but I care not if people know. I'm plenty forthcoming with PMs and I have nothing bad to say about the company but I am not going to say "I work at #*(#$*( company," just to be safe.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 5, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Yes haha, I realize it's a dead give away for those familiar with the Boston area. For a variety of reasons I don't make it directly public for whom I work for, but I care not if people know. I'm plenty forthcoming with PMs and I have nothing bad to say about the company but I am not going to say "I work at #*(#$*( company," just to be safe.



Dang I was in downtown Boston yesterday. I took photos of some ambos. Maybe you're in one


----------



## SSwain (Jun 5, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> dang i was in downtown boston yesterday. I took photos of some ambos. Maybe you're in one



stalker!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 5, 2012)

Right BBG is heading towards creeper status pretty quick.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 5, 2012)

Hmmm... Any of ya'll MA people know how AMR is in the Springfield area? It's a pretty big op, I know a supervisor there, and I'm looking at a transfer up to there.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 5, 2012)

RIP Eric Koston


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 5, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Right BBG is heading towards creeper status pretty quick.



He pulls up to stations in his van, looking for EMTs, opens the sliding door, says he has stickers..... I would be leery.


----------



## SSwain (Jun 5, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> He pulls up to stations in his van, looking for EMTs, opens the sliding door, says he has stickers..... I would be leery.



...and asking us to e-mail him pictures....


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 5, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> RIP Eric Koston



Probably not true.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 5, 2012)

I hate doing medical support for a grenade range


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 5, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Dang I was in downtown Boston yesterday. I took photos of some ambos. Maybe you're in one





SSwain said:


> stalker!





Sasha said:


> Right BBG is heading towards creeper status pretty quick.





Chimpie said:


> He pulls up to stations in his van, looking for EMTs, opens the sliding door, says he has stickers..... I would be leery.





SSwain said:


> ...and asking us to e-mail him pictures....



No No No I am so misunderstood. Stalkers and creepers pick one person to follow and photograph and obsess over. I follow, photograph and obsess over you all! BWHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAhahahahahah cough. Yeah maybe I do need to get another hobby.


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 5, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Probably not true.



It's not true until its on Wikipedia. 

For deaths anyway. :blink:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 5, 2012)

Anybody have one of those magic bullet blender things? I'm thinking about getting one to take with me when I travel.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 5, 2012)

Speaking of bullets, it took 2 years as a Paramedic and 3.5 years in EMS, but had my first ever GSW last night.

I'm a total white cloud when it comes to trauma.  It eludes me.  On average, the most blood I see in any given week is from an IV start.   Obviously good for the general public, but no less odd or weird.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 5, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Anybody have one of those magic bullet blender things? I'm thinking about getting one to take with me when I travel.



Yup, seems to work pretty well.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jun 5, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Yup, seems to work pretty well.



I need to get one for work. One of the nurses does. And then I feel all left out. Shucks.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't think what I'm thinking about as a bullet is the same thing you're thinking of as a bullet and if it IS you are DIRTY.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 5, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I don't think what I'm thinking about as a bullet is the same thing you're thinking of as a bullet and if it IS you are DIRTY.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah that wasn't what I think of when I hear bullet.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 5, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> It's not true until its on Wikipedia.
> 
> For deaths anyway. :blink:



The article that most are referring to says that it's fake in the footer.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 5, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Yeah that wasn't what I think of when I hear bullet.



Sasha has a whole weapons cache.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 5, 2012)

I hate sims.


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 5, 2012)

Just finished my pre-employment test and interview now to play the waiting game.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 5, 2012)

Just got to work and the others crews informed us the crew we are relieving will be at least 1-2 hours due to going on an emergency transfer. There are no spare trucks tonight. Awesomeness.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 5, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Speaking of bullets, it took 2 years as a Paramedic and 3.5 years in EMS, but had my first ever GSW last night.
> 
> I'm a total white cloud when it comes to trauma.  It eludes me.  On average, the most blood I see in any given week is from an IV start.   Obviously good for the general public, but no less odd or weird.



Southern California= Good GSW experience lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 5, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Southern California= Good GSW experience lol



San Bernardino, Colton, and Rialto (sp?) = extremely good GSW experience.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 5, 2012)

firefite said:


> San Bernardino, Colton, and Rialto (sp?) = extremely good GSW experience.




Colton? Sweet, I  just signed a lease application for an apartment in Colton!


----------



## exodus (Jun 5, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Colton? Sweet, I  just signed a lease application for an apartment in Colton!



Only like 45 mins from me


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 5, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Colton? Sweet, I  just signed a lease application for an apartment in Colton!



I live close to Colton in San Bernardino. The parts of Colton that are closer to Grand Terrace, Loma Linda, and Riverside are nicer than the parts that are closer to Rialto and Fontana. Plus there's good mini-golf at Fiesta Village in Colton.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 5, 2012)

exodus said:


> Only like 45 mins from me



I'm doing 5 and a half months of rotations at Arrowhead and 2 and a half months at Riverside Regional.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 5, 2012)

My mom is an RN at Arrowhead and my sister is a Pre-Med CCE volunteer at Riverside.....


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 5, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> My mom is an RN at Arrowhead and my sister is a Pre-Med CCE volunteer at Riverside.....




What unit is your mom on? I've got IM, FM, psych, surgery, and peds (6 weels) at Arrowhead.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice man....she's in the E.R.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 5, 2012)

I am not ashamed to say it... I just yelled at the radio...

When dispatching units to a vehicle accident, there is no need to end the dispatch with the words, "There are children involved."  Who cares!?!?  Is that supposed to make you respond faster?  Abandon proper code 3 driving techniques?  Are we saying that this call should be treated differently than if the involved parties were elderly and were therefore expendable?  Do dispatchers feel that certain people are more deserving of care?  Does the standard of care change with age, gender, race, religion, sexual orientation, or tax bracket?  "70 year old involved... nay, lets finish our pasta first..."  "7 year old involved... OH MY GOD... MOVE MOVE MOVE..."  

Rant finished...


----------



## Anjel (Jun 5, 2012)

In the ED doing clinicals.

I was watching them set a kids arm. 

It took 140mg of propofol to daze him enough that he wasn't screaming. 

13 y.o and 90 pounds. It was interesting.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 5, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Southern California= Good GSW experience lol



My city gets a decent amount of shooting, I just somehow never get dispatched to them.  No, when there are multiple 5 car MVCs dispatched within minutes of each other, I get sent on the abd pain x 4 days.





Mountain Res-Q said:


> When dispatching units to a vehicle accident, there is no need to end the dispatch with the words, "There are children involved."




Our dispatch is fond of saying "This might upgrade to priority 1".  Don't tell me what it MIGHT do, tell me what it is.  Really, the only difference between 1 and 2 is an extra 2 minutes of response time before being 'late'.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 5, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Nice man....she's in the E.R.




Ah, I don't do EM until next year.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 5, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I am not ashamed to say it... I just yelled at the radio...
> 
> When dispatching units to a vehicle accident, there is no need to end the dispatch with the words, "There are children involved."  Who cares!?!?  Is that supposed to make you respond faster?  Abandon proper code 3 driving techniques?  Are we saying that this call should be treated differently than if the involved parties were elderly and were therefore expendable?  Do dispatchers feel that certain people are more deserving of care?  Does the standard of care change with age, gender, race, religion, sexual orientation, or tax bracket?  "70 year old involved... nay, lets finish our pasta first..."  "7 year old involved... OH MY GOD... MOVE MOVE MOVE..."
> 
> Rant finished...



Please expedite units to 1234 Maple be aware ECIS. (emotional crisis involving stripper)


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 5, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Please expedite units to 1234 Maple be aware ECIS. (emotional crisis involving stripper)



Too bad the stripper is OctoMom


----------



## Aidey (Jun 5, 2012)

Has anyone here used the Merck Medicus app?


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm guessing it's not for iPhone.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 5, 2012)

It is, or it was. There were versions for multiple platforms. However they pulled the app a few months ago for a redesign. I got an e-mail today saying the new website was up and there were apps for your computer and mobile device. Problem is, I can't find ANYTHING for a mobile device. I'm trying to figure out if I'm blind or there are no apps for phones.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 5, 2012)

Tigers lost again...........:.::...........


----------



## Achilles (Jun 5, 2012)

Aidey said:


> It is, or it was. There were versions for multiple platforms. However they pulled the app a few months ago for a redesign. I got an e-mail today saying the new website was up and there were apps for your computer and mobile device. Problem is, I can't find ANYTHING for a mobile device. I'm trying to figure out if I'm blind or there are no apps for phones.



Site says theres no apps for mobile devices


----------



## Aidey (Jun 5, 2012)

Where?


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 5, 2012)

I was looking for my iPhone and couldn't find anything


----------



## Aidey (Jun 5, 2012)

Exactly! That is my point. The e-mail said mobile apps, which are no where to be found. It is very annoying because I loved that app and it has been useless for the last few months.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 5, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I was looking for my iPhone and couldn't find anything



Well, where is the last place you left it? That is a good place to start...... Better find that thing, they aren't cheap!


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 5, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well, where is the last place you left it? That is a good place to start...... Better find that thing, they aren't cheap!



LoL que?!  Not a chance in hell I'm losing that guy!


----------



## Achilles (Jun 5, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> LoL que?!  Not a chance in hell I'm losing that guy!



I text people from my iPhone saying "call my phone i lost it"


----------



## Achilles (Jun 5, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Where?



http://www.merckmedicus.com/pp/us/hcp/hcp_mobile_medicus.jsp


here........


----------



## Aidey (Jun 6, 2012)

You found the old website. If you go to the new website you can see it is completely redesigned. http://www.merckmedicus.com/pp/jsp/home.jsp


----------



## Achilles (Jun 6, 2012)

....................................


----------



## Meursault (Jun 6, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Our dispatch is fond of saying "This might upgrade to priority 1".  Don't tell me what it MIGHT do, tell me what it is.  Really, the only difference between 1 and 2 is an extra 2 minutes of response time before being 'late'.



One of our dispatchers almost always gives out, "Priority 3, for now".  It adds a completely unnecessary element of suspense to the "fall 3 days ago".


----------



## shannonlovesth (Jun 6, 2012)

I can't sleep =[ this really stinks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 6, 2012)

Start your day with a DOA, do-da, do-da


----------



## SSwain (Jun 6, 2012)

I am in a GREAT mood today. That is all....


----------



## Achilles (Jun 6, 2012)

shannonlovesth said:


> I can't sleep =[ this really stinks.



Read a HIPPA forum


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 6, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Read a HIPPA forum



What's that?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 6, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> What's that?



It's like a HIPAA form that really has to 'P".


----------



## Sasha (Jun 6, 2012)

I thought a Hippa was an English Hippo.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 6, 2012)

Looking at new wheels for my STi today...then I'm one step closer to getting it back from the body shop.


----------



## exodus (Jun 6, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Looking at new wheels for my STi today...then I'm one step closer to getting it back from the body shop.



You getting it back as a salvage title?


----------



## fast65 (Jun 6, 2012)

exodus said:


> You getting it back as a salvage title?



Bit of a long story, but it ended up not being totaled. The body shop here in town was being rather difficult, so the insurance appraiser took it to a larger shop in one of the bigger cities. Anyways, the new shop said it wasn't nearly as bad as the local guy told me, so they're repairing it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 6, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Bit of a long story, but it ended up not being totaled. The body shop here in town was being rather difficult, so the insurance appraiser took it to a larger shop in one of the bigger cities. Anyways, the new shop said it wasn't nearly as bad as the local guy told me, so they're repairing it.



Now that is what I like to hear!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 6, 2012)

Understanding pharmacology: a physiologic approach is a pretty good book.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Now that is what I like to hear!



Right? And the wheels are seexxxyyyy.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 6, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Right? And the wheels are seexxxyyyy.



What'd you get?

I love my Heep but I miss the Evo, not gonna lie.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> What'd you get?
> 
> I love my Heep but I miss the Evo, not gonna lie.



The TSW Nurburgring






You never told me you had an Evo


----------



## Hunter (Jun 6, 2012)

I just had a cat run over a patient's face...


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 6, 2012)

Hunter said:


> I just had a cat run over a patient's face...



 Was it black? If so, that's probably not a good sign....


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jun 6, 2012)

All I have done is study today, and I want to shoot myself. I am sooo bored.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 6, 2012)

Working day shift tomorrow:sad:and working 1100-1430 doing volunteer bike patrol and 1600-0400 all weekend h34r:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Sitting in a community garden in Boston thinking maybe I need to look into getting  a place here. If it weren't for how funny these guys talk I think I might just do it.


----------



## silver (Jun 6, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Sitting in a community garden in Boston thinking maybe I need to look into getting  a place here. If it weren't for how funny these guys talk I think I might just do it.



Oh Boston, such a great city. Dream to move back there when I "grow up" and get a row house.


----------



## nemedic (Jun 6, 2012)

silver said:


> Oh Boston, such a great city. Dream to move back there when I "grow up" and get a row house.



Boston(and pretty much all of MA IMHO): great area to live, crap politicians and .gov


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 6, 2012)

The best thing about Boston is it gives me a team to root for in sports I don't like. 

With that said...

Let's Go Miami Heat!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 6, 2012)

shannonlovesth said:


> I can't sleep =[ this really stinks.


Ativan.....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 6, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Was it black? If so, that's probably not a good sign....



Don't put him in an ambulance. And REALLY don't put him in a helicopter!


----------



## shannonlovesth (Jun 6, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Read a HIPPA forum



:rofl: that actually is great advice.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 6, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I thought a Hippa was an English Hippo.


Wouldn't a hippa be a female hippo instead of an English one?


----------



## Aprz (Jun 6, 2012)

On a company's PCR, one that shall not be named or hinted, I may or may not have looked at another company's PCR that I don't work for, it says "HIPPA", lol.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 6, 2012)

Got all my videos and test done for my eval goals and cleaned my bike up for the weekend............no i think im gonna get drunk so i can sleep for my daywalking tomorrow


----------



## Anjel (Jun 6, 2012)

*sigh*

One month to go.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> *sigh*
> 
> One month to go.



You can do it!


----------



## Anjel (Jun 6, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You can do it!



Get married? Haha idk it's a tough thing to do.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 6, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You can do it!



Why did I just picture Rob Schneider in the Waterboy?


----------



## Sasha (Jun 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Get married? Haha idk it's a tough thing to do.



I can't wait to see the pics!!!!


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 7, 2012)

I hear ya, chica! What's your date again?


----------



## Anjel (Jun 7, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I hear ya, chica! What's your date again?



July 6th. Sooooo close.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> July 6th. Sooooo close.



Two days before my 21st!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 7, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Two days before my 21st!



Maddening ain't it.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> July 6th. Sooooo close.



No kidding! Good luck  You've got 3 weeks on me


----------



## Anjel (Jun 7, 2012)

Haha thanks. If you never need any marriage advice I will be the old married lady by then haha 

I am just happy all the planning will be done.


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I am just happy all the planning will be done.



Paracord bracelet favors?


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Haha thanks. If you never need any marriage advice I will be the old married lady by then haha
> 
> I am just happy all the planning will be done.



My wedding was on the 27th of May, Before that day I was going to work to relax. Wedding planning sucks...... Thank god it is over and I still have some $ in the bank.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Sitting in a community garden in Boston thinking maybe I need to look into getting  a place here. If it weren't for how funny these guys talk I think I might just do it.



EMTLife comes to Boston and I'm not around? Figures. Hope you enjoyed your time there, I hear the weather has been awful, but then again it's windier than Chicago and rainier than Seattle so maybe that's to be expected.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 7, 2012)

*Boston EMS*



Tigger said:


> EMTLife comes to Boston and I'm not around? Figures. Hope you enjoyed your time there, I hear the weather has been awful, but then again it's windier than Chicago and rainier than Seattle so maybe that's to be expected.



It was actually great. Much nicer than last week. Good people there, very friendly. Boston EMS has some of the growliest looking rigs I've  seen, the things are beasts. I'll post a few photos soon.


----------



## silver (Jun 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> It was actually great. Much nicer than last week. Good people there, very friendly. Boston EMS has some of the growliest looking rigs I've  seen, the things are beasts. I'll post a few photos soon.



I love those things. I really don't understand why they have them as driving in the city is a pain, but they are amazing.


----------



## SSwain (Jun 7, 2012)

On this day, fifteen years ago, I somehow managed to get the most awesome and caring woman in the world to marry me.
Me...with all my flaws and issues....and she still loves me.

I SOOOooooooo married out of my league. 

Going out for dinner tonight.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 7, 2012)

SSwain said:


> On this day, fifteen years ago, I somehow managed to get the most awesome and caring woman in the world to marry me.
> Me...with all my flaws and issues....and she still loves me.
> 
> I SOOOooooooo married out of my league.
> ...



Happy Anniversary


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 7, 2012)

My agency is partaking in a ROC study titled HypoResus, essentially hoping to prove permissive hypotension.  We're spearheading it, and along with several other agencies, hoping to get 200 enrollments before rolling it out nationally.

My agency already has 50 in less than 2 months, and 2 of the enrollments have my name on it 


Doing my part to progress medicine.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## SSwain (Jun 7, 2012)

BBG....Nice!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 7, 2012)

Gotta love it when work has a sense of humor


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 7, 2012)

firefite said:


> Gotta love it when work has a sense of humor



I remember that little exam lol. All of us in the office that day couldn't believe that answer was there


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4awVqRr1eCo[/YOUTUBE]

Don't try this at home, you might get shot!


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 7, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4awVqRr1eCo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Don't try this at home, you might get shot!



Or arrested.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 8, 2012)

"So let me get this straight...you and your partner were out at the bar then a 'cougar' told you she knew where your grandmother's car was parked so you left your partner, followed this cougar, then she robbed you and threw you off the third floor of a parking garage?"

"Yes sir!!!! I promise! Why would I lie!?"

"I believe the story up until she threw you off the third floor and you fell 30+ feet to pavement then you got up and walked over here and promptly passed out on the street corner, with no outward signs of injuries"

"I swear"

"Alright, just a heads up, the hospital is going to activate a trauma team and it's going to be extremely expensive, like 15 grand expensive, are you sure you fell three floors to pavement?"

"Yes! Why don't you believe me?"

"XXX hospital we are inbound with a xx yo male who reportedly fell 3 floors to pavement from a parking structure, he has no outward signs of trauma, vitals are textbook WNL, he's in full SMR and I've got a 16g line started for ya"

"He fell how far? 3 floors? Is he sure? ETOH onboard?"

"That's his story and he's sticking to it. Yes to the ETOH"

"Copy...trauma bay on arrival, we need bilateral lines if you can make it happen"

"Only for you "

The doc told the guy he's an idiot in the trauma bay, I love our ER physicians.

I believe that he got robbed and his *** kicked, I'd give him maybe a 10 foot fall, not 30 feet though. That bill is gonna suck when he sees it. Talk about an expensive vacation.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 8, 2012)

Way to go for needlessly starting bilateral large bore IVs. 

I always love punishing my patient with pain for annoying me. It makes me feel powerful. 

That was sarcasm, by the way.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 8, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Way to go for needlessly starting bilateral large bore IVs.
> 
> I always love punishing my patient with pain for annoying me. It makes me feel powerful.
> 
> That was sarcasm, by the way.



I would agree with you. But the doctor told him to.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I would agree with you. But the doctor told him to.



I was thinking the same thing. What sucks is that if he didn't start them the doc probably would have been pissy about it.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yesterday was the most boring shift of my life...I got one call and was cancelled on it. I watched 4...count them 4 movies yesterday.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 8, 2012)

My new partner comes on shift Monday.  Hopefully we are busy enough to get his precepted runs in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 8, 2012)

I have no partner today.

So I am in.the haunted wheelchair van. Someone died where I am sitting right now. 

And the radio keeps turning on and off.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 8, 2012)

He established the first large bore before calling report. 

Absolutely ridiculous and uncalled for. 

I'm on an ALS truck running stretcher calls


----------



## Sasha (Jun 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I have no partner today.
> 
> So I am in.the haunted wheelchair van. Someone died where I am sitting right now.
> 
> And the radio keeps turning on and off.



Get out of the wheelchair.


----------



## SSwain (Jun 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I have no partner today.
> 
> So I am in.the haunted wheelchair van. Someone died where I am sitting right now.
> 
> And the radio keeps turning on and off.



Quit flipping the power switch...duh.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 8, 2012)

Nurse: "Hey, I am just calling to get a report on my patient in room XXX, are they still in V fib?"
Me: "ummm.....No. But they are in A fib"
Nurse: "Oh ok thanks, the night nurse wrote down V fib 140's during handoff. Did they convert?"
Me "Nope they were never in ventricular fibrillation. And that didn't sound odd to you at all?"
Nurse: "Oh ya I thought the rate was pretty high" 

:blink::rofl: I just let that one go


----------



## SSwain (Jun 8, 2012)

*I’ll Have Another*, winner of Kentucky Derby and Preakness Stakes, out of Belmont Stakes due to leg injury....Dang... I had $20.00 on this.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 8, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Get out of the wheelchair.



Its the driver seat. It was an employee that died.







SSwain said:


> Quit flipping the power switch...duh.



Dude it is getting weird. During a call the lift broke. I had to manually pump the lift and 300 pound lady to the ground while she was flailing around.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 8, 2012)

Sasha said:


> He established the first large bore before calling report.
> 
> Absolutely ridiculous and uncalled for.
> 
> I'm on an ALS truck running stretcher calls



I did not notice much difference in pain between getting a 16 and a 20 in my own arm, if anything the 16 was done quicker. I also found it easier to use larger gauge catheters (18) when learning to start IVs since they tend to bend around less.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Its the driver seat. It was an employee that died.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it's the van version of The Grudge house. Now a creepy black haired lady is going to kill you.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 8, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I did not notice much difference in pain between getting a 16 and a 20 in my own arm, if anything the 16 was done quicker. I also found it easier to use larger gauge catheters (18) when learning to start IVs since they tend to bend around less.



18s tend to be our default go to size around here. I prefer them over 20s due to the less bendy bit.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 8, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Maybe it's the van version of The Grudge house. Now a creepy black haired lady is going to kill you.



I wouldnt doubt it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 8, 2012)

Remodeling the house sucks. My bathroom is currently stripped and awaiting fresh paint.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 8, 2012)

Dispatch: 123 you are responding priority 1. Caller states he is having a grand mal seizure.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, you're a student with plenty of loans and never been late on the credit card you've had for 8 years? Sorry, you'll need a cosigner for the apartment because you have no real credit history.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 8, 2012)

really. i had a full time job and same thing with student and didn't need a co sign


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jun 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Dispatch: 123 you are responding priority 1. Caller states he is having a grand mal seizure.



What, I thought everyone can speak while having a seizure .


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 8, 2012)

Sasha said:


> He established the first large bore before calling report.
> 
> Absolutely ridiculous and uncalled for.
> 
> I'm on an ALS truck running stretcher calls



Get off your high horse?

A) the charge nurse ordered the second line, I wasn't going to start it until he asked me too.

B) My partner started the first 16. Also Large bore lines aren't as easy as you think to start. When you really need one you need it so you better be good at it. Practice makes perfect and I'm not going to practice on grandma who fell out of her wheelchair but blacked out ETOH man who cant feel a thing? Heck yea I'll practice and I know for a fact that I'm not the only one on here that does it or has done it. 

C) He's complaining of a reported fall of 30+ feet to pavement causing +LOC abdominal pain, flank pain and head/neck/back pain, he's going to CT and getting contrast dye, If I had anything smaller than an 18 and lower than the forearm they are going to :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: at me because they want high and big for contrast dye. 

When you deal with dumbass drunks multiple times a night let me know if you're still full of sunshine and flowers.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 8, 2012)

hey i just met you and this is crazy but i fight for your country support me maybe?


gotta love being the military and in the field


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Get off your high horse?
> 
> A) the charge nurse ordered the second line, I wasn't going to start it until he asked me too.
> 
> ...



I agree with some of this. I usually start 20s on most patients that get a line. Most of them don't need a liter of fluid, so a 20 is just fine. I also start 16s or better on healthy drunk guys to stay in practice, not to practice "punitive ALS". 

And yeah, I was also told contrast needs an 18 or better in the the AC. That's my plan for trauma patients.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 8, 2012)

EMT11KDL said:


> hey i just met you and this is crazy but i fight for your country support me maybe?
> 
> 
> gotta love being the military and in the field



My partner and I always sing that song in the ambulance.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 8, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I agree with some of this. I usually start 20s on most patients that get a line. Most of them don't need a liter of fluid, so a 20 is just fine. I also start 16s or better on healthy drunk guys to stay in practice, not to practice "punitive ALS".
> 
> And yeah, I was also told contrast needs an 18 or better in the the AC. That's my plan for trauma patients.



It was never meant to be punitive. I had a line that my partner started. The charge requested a second line, so I complied with his request and I hadn't had the chance to start a big bore line in a while so I dropped a 16. 

When it comes to contrast they can use smaller but they don't like to. 

If the RN at the ER can draw off my line that's one less poke the pt has to endure. Most of my experience with 20s is they wont draw well. 18s nearly every time you can draw off em, 16s and 14s never once had a problem. 

18s are my go to size, the hospitals here prefer them here. 16s or 14s for traumas, it's rare to get a trauma that really needs a 14 though. 

Shoot me, I'm evil. :wacko:


----------



## Achilles (Jun 8, 2012)

So is anyone from the wolverine state going to the hoedown?


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> Gotta love it when work has a sense of humor



I love that answer. I giggle every time I take that course


----------



## Anjel (Jun 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> So is anyone from the wolverine state going to the hoedown?



I so wish. Gotta work though. And am protesting because we have to pay this year.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 8, 2012)

Your post did not indicate any complaints of pain. Your post totally dismissed his story of falling from that height and you had the air of writing him off totally as just another drunk. 

Sorry if I don't stroke your ego for starting frivolous bilateral large bore IVs.


----------



## exodus (Jun 8, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Your post did not indicate any complaints of pain. Your post totally dismissed his story of falling from that height and you had the air of writing him off totally as just another drunk.
> 
> Sorry if I don't stroke your ego for starting frivolous bilateral large bore IVs.



Say what? Lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 8, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Your post did not indicate any complaints of pain. Your post totally dismissed his story of falling from that height and you had the air of writing him off totally as just another drunk.
> 
> Sorry if I don't stroke your ego for starting frivolous bilateral large bore IVs.



Sorry, I should have been more clear. He complained of pain, plenty of it, pretty much everywhere we plapated. There were no outward signs of trauma other than a bruise on his cheek and a superficial abrasion on his shin. I have no doubt that he got robbed and beat up, hell I'll even give him falling from the first floor of the parking garage but not the third floor to pavement. 

I don't need my ego stroked but I also don't need to be belittled. Frivolous is not the term I'd use for the first line, it was 100% appropriate, call the second line whatever you want but that's what the Trauma Center asked for so I made it happen for them.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 8, 2012)

Drop it kids.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> My partner and I always sing that song in the ambulance.



we been singing it everyday lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 8, 2012)

EMT11KDL said:


> we been singing it everyday lol



So here's my number, call me maybe 

Ya'll missed out on the Britney Spears dance party in the ambo last night. 16s make people do the darndest things.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> So here's my number, call me maybe
> 
> Ya'll missed out on the Britney Spears dance party in the ambo last night. 16s make people do the darndest things.



Oh, I heard about it...I just decided to go back to sleep instead of text you back.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 8, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Oh, I heard about it...I just decided to go back to sleep instead of text you back.



Yea my bad about that one. Didn't realize what time it was haha.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Yea my bad about that one. Didn't realize what time it was haha.



I really have no idea what time it was


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Drop it kids.




Drop it like it's hot?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 8, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I really have no idea what time it was



you know i don't want to hear about sleep. im on a 24 hr range providing med support


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> So here's my number, call me maybe
> 
> Ya'll missed out on the Britney Spears dance party in the ambo last night. 16s make people do the darndest things.



I would but I don't have your digits hahaha


----------



## fast65 (Jun 8, 2012)

EMT11KDL said:


> you know i don't want to hear about sleep. im on a 24 hr range providing med support



Well let me tell you about sleep, it's a wondrous thing full of delusions of prowess and power. You feel so much better after it.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 8, 2012)

I can't wait to AUG rotations.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 8, 2012)

Got my PTO approved. I'll be Colorado river bound on the 17th.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 8, 2012)

Ready for vacation. Tomorrow starts my last tour before 12 days of vacation.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 8, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I can't wait to AUG rotations.



Getting close. Light at the end of the tunnel and all that.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 8, 2012)

BBG....you should seriously put some of those stickers on the outside of your airplane. Ha ha ha!


Just kidding.....just kidding. Don't get fired or nuthing.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 8, 2012)

Last night I had a dream I was a muffler, woke up exhausted!


----------



## Anjel (Jun 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Last night I had a dream I was a muffler, woke up exhausted!



Haha I LOLd


----------



## Notown (Jun 9, 2012)

Just told that joke to my wife...Now Im alone. So very very lonely.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 9, 2012)

3.5 years without a GSW, and I've had 2 this week.  When it rains, it pours!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 9, 2012)

I love listening to other units get their asses handed to them while we sit on our asses and review pediatric protocols, do bag checks, get creeped on by drunkees and wander Walmart  at the post that's just far enough out of the way to avoid the Friday night downtown traffic

I'm starting to get bored though. We were considering volunteering to swap with a unit that's been running a lot but they haven't been very nice on the radio to dispatch or anyone else...hmm decisions decisions.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 9, 2012)

Been at work for 3 hours. 

So far I've accomplished the following:

1) fully checked 3 sets of ALS gear. 
2) printed material for my next class. 
3) made a PowerPoint for a class I'm teaching. 
4) had breakfast with the BLS crew. 

So far, so good.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh yeah, almost forgot. 

5) crop dusted my partner.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 9, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Oh yeah, almost forgot.
> 
> 5) crop dusted my partner.



Hands down the most important of the tasks you've completed!

Can't complain about an easy night followed by breakfast and a brew with some coworkers. A beer at 0530 with eggs, bacon, hash browns and toast while watching the sun come up is a new one for me.

Now, bedtime.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 9, 2012)

I love the breakfast after a busy nightshift. A bloody Mary is a necessity.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Hands down the most important of the tasks you've completed!
> 
> Can't complain about an easy night followed by breakfast and a brew with some coworkers. A beer at 0530 with eggs, bacon, hash browns and toast while watching the sun come up is a new one for me.
> 
> Now, bedtime.



Beer with breakfast rocks.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jun 9, 2012)

Found out today my partner quit this week. :sad: Im going to miss him, this sucks.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 9, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Well let me tell you about sleep, it's a wondrous thing full of delusions of prowess and power. You feel so much better after it.



Haha thanks for that


----------



## fast65 (Jun 9, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Been at work for 3 hours.
> 
> So far I've accomplished the following:
> 
> ...



I wish I could say I've been that productive. So far today I've:

1) Checked off the ambulance 
2) Ate breakfast 
3) Began playing COD 

It's not going to be a productive day


----------



## Anjel (Jun 9, 2012)

I am hiding from the owner in the back of one of the OOS vans. I don't have a partner again and I hate busy work.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I am hiding from the owner in the back of one of the OOS vans. I don't have a partner again and I hate busy work.



You must smell bad or something.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 9, 2012)

Last night I went to bed with cookies in my pocket, woke up crummy!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like I can take TCCC at the state conference next month  makes me happy.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 9, 2012)

Sasha said:


> You must smell bad or something.



Geez thanks. Lol

My partner sprained her knee and hip. She's off for a while.


----------



## EEMMTT (Jun 9, 2012)

I can't work out if my socks are on the proper feet.    They didn't come with L or R:sad:


----------



## EEMMTT (Jun 9, 2012)

how many more posts before I can reply to in other threads?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 9, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> BBG....you should seriously put some of those stickers on the outside of your airplane. Ha ha ha!
> 
> 
> Just kidding.....just kidding. Don't get fired or nuthing.



The thought crossed my mid but I would never deface my companies property...now somebody else's property on the other hand.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 9, 2012)

EEMMTT said:


> how many more posts before I can reply to in other threads?



You don't need a certain number to reply to threads.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> You don't need a certain number to reply to threads.



Except maybe in the Advertising forums, which is a 10 post minimum.  I'd have to go back and double check the settings to be certain if 10 posts is needed to reply, but I know it is needed to start new threads there.


----------



## EEMMTT (Jun 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Except maybe in the Advertising forums, which is a 10 post minimum.  I'd have to go back and double check the settings to be certain if 10 posts is needed to reply, but I know it is needed to start new threads there.



Yes it was an advertising thread.....oh well 1 less to go


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 9, 2012)

What is it with fire departments and parking their engine in a place better suited for the ambulance?   Leave the driveway / side walk / access to the door open for the ambulance.  


You'd think they'd know that, and that it'd be common sense, but nope.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 9, 2012)

Posted at the sports arena, LMFAO is performing tonight.There are far too many guys cruising around with zebra print pants on


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 9, 2012)

Linuss said:


> What is it with fire departments and parking their engine in a place better suited for the ambulance?   Leave the driveway / side walk / access to the door open for the ambulance.
> 
> 
> You'd think they'd know that, and that it'd be common sense, but nope.




How else would you know that the driveway or open door is there? Kinda of like when the police arrive at a fire first and park in front of the hydrant to let the fire department know where the hydrant is.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 9, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Posted at the sports arena, LMFAO is performing tonight.There are far too many guys cruising around with zebra print pants on



You poor thing. They traumatize me.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 9, 2012)

I wonder how many calls he's going to get for lower back/groin strains for people doing the "Wiggle, wiggle, wiggle" move.

:rofl:


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 9, 2012)

Unfortunately I'm not cool enough to actually work the show, one of our contact facilities just happens to be a block away


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 9, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Unfortunately I'm not cool enough to actually work the show, one of our contact facilities just happens to be a block away



Does that mean you're going to be in their next video instead?

I'm sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Jon (Jun 9, 2012)

Linuss said:


> What is it with fire departments and parking their engine in a place better suited for the ambulance?   Leave the driveway / side walk / access to the door open for the ambulance.
> 
> 
> You'd think they'd know that, and that it'd be common sense, but nope.



On the flipside, I've seen more than a few FIRES where EMS arrived first (because we do that) and managed to park IN THE WAY of the 1st due engine, truck, or in front of the plug. And then EMS complains when they get blocked in by 5".

If only FD's realized we felt the same way sometimes.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Does that mean you're going to be in their next video instead?
> 
> I'm sorry, I couldn't resist.



"I'm not sexy but I act like I am?"


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 9, 2012)

Jon said:


> On the flipside, I've seen more than a few FIRES where EMS arrived first (because we do that) and managed to park IN THE WAY of the 1st due engine, truck, or in front of the plug. And then EMS complains when they get blocked in by 5".
> 
> If only FD's realized we felt the same way sometimes.



True... but them blocking us at a medical call is infinity more common than we blocking them at a fire.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 9, 2012)

Linuss said:


> True... but them blocking us at a medical call is infinity more common than we blocking them at a fire.



They're the fire department don't they get special funding for the purchase of apparatus secifically designed to lift and remove ambulances from in front of fire hydrants?


----------



## exodus (Jun 9, 2012)

If we get a fire standby out here, we get told to stage somewhere, and then if we're lucky they will tell us to park somewhere with a good view... lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 9, 2012)

exodus said:


> If we get a fire standby out here, we get told to stage somewhere, and then if we're lucky they will tell us to park somewhere with a good view... lol



Same here. We don't get dispatched until it's confirmed that it's a working fire then it's priority 2 (code 3 but can be diverted) until they confirm there are patients then it becomes priority 1. 

Sometimes they tell us which direction they'd like us to approach from other times they don't and then we park and walk up to talk to the BC and let him know where exactly we are staged at then we hang out until we get a patient or they put the fire out.


----------



## exodus (Jun 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Same here. We don't get dispatched until it's confirmed that it's a working fire then it's priority 2 (code 3 but can be diverted) until they confirm there are patients then it becomes priority 1.
> 
> Sometimes they tell us which direction they'd like us to approach from other times they don't and then we park and walk up to talk to the BC and let him know where exactly we are staged at then we hang out until we get a patient or they put the fire out.



Sounds about right. We're then last out, but can be sent on a call if there's no other unit close enough.  At least that's how it was on the whole one fire i was on lol.


----------



## exodus (Jun 9, 2012)

Time to do our PAT survey.. Do it rob, you know you want to


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 9, 2012)

exodus said:


> Sounds about right. We're then last out, but can be sent on a call if there's no other unit close enough.  At least that's how it was on the whole one fire i was on lol.



Yeah that's how it is. 

Once we were posting and a wildland fire started just up the block. The Fire Chief got on scene and we heard over the fire departments radio channel "staging will be done where the ambulance is. Ambulance crew if you could light up for me."

Next thing we know we are surrounded by fire engines. Had to call dispatch and tell them we are out of service because we can't move.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 9, 2012)

firefite said:


> Yeah that's how it is.
> 
> Once we were posting and a wildland fire started just up the block. The Fire Chief got on scene and we heard over the fire departments radio channel "staging will be done where the ambulance is. Ambulance crew if you could light up for me."
> 
> Next thing we know we are surrounded by fire engines. Had to call dispatch and tell them we are out of service because we can't move.



Haha funny


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 9, 2012)

exodus said:


> Time to do our PAT survey.. Do it rob, you know you want to



Physical Aptitude Test?

For what?


----------



## exodus (Jun 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Physical Aptitude Test?
> 
> For what?



Log into ninth brain and look under corporate annoucments or memo's. There's the info there. Our division is drawing off a 25 dollar gift card for doing it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 9, 2012)

exodus said:


> Log into ninth brain and look under corporate annoucments or memo's. There's the info there. Our division is drawing off a 25 dollar gift card for doing it.



I see. I'll look and see if we are doing anything with it. 

I don't work for AMR though haha.


----------



## exodus (Jun 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I see. I'll look and see if we are doing anything with it.
> 
> I don't work for AMR though haha.



You work for MW though dont you? I saw them on the division / business drop down list.  

I dont know now xD


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 9, 2012)

exodus said:


> You work for MW though dont you? I saw them on the division / business drop down list.
> 
> I dont know now xD



Negative Ghostrider.

Good guess though


----------



## exodus (Jun 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Negative Ghostrider.
> 
> Good guess though



So close.  

Finally done! Got that survey was horrendous.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 9, 2012)

exodus said:


> So close.
> 
> Finally done! Got that survey was horrendous.



How often do you preform ALS and nursing skills? Are they an important part of your job/skill set?


----------



## exodus (Jun 9, 2012)

firefite said:


> How often do you preform ALS and nursing skills? Are they an important part of your job/skill set?



Every day. Extremely Important.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 9, 2012)

exodus said:


> Log into ninth brain and look under corporate annoucments or memo's. There's the info there. Our division is drawing off a 25 dollar gift card for doing it.



Hmmm maybe i should actually log inti ninthbrain once in a while and see if my division is doing anything ...

Ugh doing a ldt cause the southern AMR doesn't want to come to ABQ ... so we get to drive down there, pick up, then transport back


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 9, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh doing a ldt cause the southern AMR doesn't want to come to ABQ ... so we get to drive down there, pick up, then transport back



Now that's a pain in the ***. Should have met in the middle! That's what we do with our sister company in NorCal.


----------



## exodus (Jun 9, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmmm maybe i should actually log inti ninthbrain once in a while and see if my division is doing anything ...
> 
> Ugh doing a ldt cause the southern AMR doesn't want to come to ABQ ... so we get to drive down there, pick up, then transport back



Our currrent transport right now is about 130 miles one way


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 9, 2012)

exodus said:


> Our currrent transport right now is about 130 miles one way



For us its close to 300 one way


----------



## Sasha (Jun 9, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> For us its close to 300 one way



Nate!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 9, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Nate!



Sasha!!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 9, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Sasha!!



HI!!! 

How are you?

I've missed you.

I'm glad you were born.

I'm glad you're back.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 9, 2012)

Sasha said:


> HI!!!
> 
> How are you?
> 
> ...



Ahh that's so cute.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 9, 2012)

after 2 days of being in a classroom back to the field i go providing more med support for military ranges :-(


----------



## firetender (Jun 9, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> For us its close to 300 one way


 
TJ; Nice to hear from you.1!

Blessings to you and yours.

...and I'm taking a break to celebrate my birthday, new digs and new bed!


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 9, 2012)

Just finished getting the kid packed for camp about a half hour ago.  Drop him off tomorrow, and then we will be kid free for the week!


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 10, 2012)

firetender said:


> ...and I'm taking a break to celebrate ... [a] new bed!



I do hope you'll break it in properly. :lol:


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 10, 2012)

Back on permanent night shifts and with my favorite sup as my daytime partner. Im so freaking happy!!

I forgot how much fun it is to drive around on weekend nights blasting the club simulcasts on my truck radio. Always excitement.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 10, 2012)

Human anatomy final tomorrow. Death.


----------



## shannonlovesth (Jun 10, 2012)

We watch this in my core 13 yesterday (or whatever we are supposed to call it now) and now I can't stop watching it. :rofl:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnCGZhvSRj0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 10, 2012)

Drive 1 hour with a nurse to a hospital for a CCT transfer.....get there and find out another company already picked up the patient.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 10, 2012)

Patient families...gahhh...


----------



## medicnick83 (Jun 10, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Drive 1 hour with a nurse to a hospital for a CCT transfer.....get there and find out another company already picked up the patient.



Ya! That must suck! no communication what so ever between services!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 10, 2012)

After a long 48 hour shift, checking out Prometheus in Imax 3D seems like a good way to cap off the weekend.


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi everybody, ive been lurking for awhile in this thread so I thought it would be a good idea to introduce myself. Ive been an EMT for almost a year and I just got a job in Socal at a 911 company. Looking forward to the experience Im going to get and lots of downtime to post in this forum! I am ready to get with you all!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 10, 2012)

Crazy weekend. Day shifts yesterday and today had several ped vs car, 4 trauma fly outs, at least 4 RSIs... and my station did 7 cancellations and 2 priority 3 transports. 

We only have 8 medic units on. You'd think some of the craziness would have landed in my district. 

Nope. 

I continue my white cloud streak. 

My partners enjoy it, but I'm bored.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 10, 2012)

I jailbroke my iPhone on Thursday, I should have done this years ago!!!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 10, 2012)

ToyotaTruck said:


> Hi everybody, ive been lurking for awhile in this thread so I thought it would be a good idea to introduce myself. Ive been an EMT for almost a year and I just got a job in Socal at a 911 company. Looking forward to the experience Im going to get and lots of downtime to post in this forum! I am ready to get with you all!



Hello and welcome.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 10, 2012)

My buddy the dentist has been trying to talk me into going on this cruise with him. Some kind of dental CEU thing. I told him I would sooner chew my own arm off than go on a cruise with 300 dentists and their wives. We compromised I think we're going to go on a regular cruise. One where I can smile without feeling I'm being judged.

I asked my girlfriend about going on a cruise with me but she said that after 9 years in the navy she would pass.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 10, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> My buddy the dentist has been trying to talk me into going on this cruise with him. Some kind of dental CEU thing. I told him I would sooner chew my own arm off than go on a cruise with 300 dentists *and their wives.* We compromised I think we're going to go on a regular cruise. One where I can smile without feeling I'm being judged.
> 
> I asked my girlfriend about going on a cruise with me but she said that after 9 years in the navy she would pass.



What, the only female dentists are lesbians?


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 10, 2012)

I think he meant that there are no female dentists. 

Mans work, I guess?


----------



## Tigger (Jun 11, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I jailbroke my iPhone on Thursday, I should have done this years ago!!!



I got my 3GS so I could use it down here in New Zealand, I'm kinda meh about it. It freezes more often now and it hates getting turned on from a dead battery (or just turning it off) to the point that it'll get stuck on the homescreen for hours without some TLC/force shutting it down repeatedly. Hopefully you have better luck.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 11, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> My buddy the dentist has been trying to talk me into going on this cruise with him. Some kind of dental CEU thing. I told him I would sooner chew my own arm off than go on a cruise with 300 dentists and their wives. We compromised I think we're going to go on a regular cruise. One where I can smile without feeling I'm being judged.
> 
> I asked my girlfriend about going on a cruise with me but she said that after 9 years in the navy she would pass.



I've thought about going on a cruise as a navy vet, just so I can go to sea again and not have to work during it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 11, 2012)

Aidey said:


> What, the only female dentists are lesbians?



The only female dentists are married.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 11, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I've thought about going on a cruise as a navy vet, just so I can go to sea again and not have to work during it.



Ooo maybe we can both go. Make a real EMTLIFE vacay out of it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 11, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ooo maybe we can both go. Make a real EMTLIFE vacay out of it.



Gotta wait for a bit -you know I've got a new toy to pay off first.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 11, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I think he meant that there are no female dentists.
> 
> Mans work, I guess?



I was going with the feminist version that there must be female dentists, which would mean they are all lesbians. I'm just being a smartarse 



bigbaldguy said:


> The only female dentists are married.



You said the dentists and their wives, which would mean any female dentist was married to a woman.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 11, 2012)

I got bored at work today... and had a new lens to play with too... so ya...


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 11, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I got bored at work today... and had a new lens to play with too... so ya...



I like that perspective, but lower, like your view when you're putting the stretcher in the bracket and your partner is on the bench already. 

I have always wanted to write a blog with that pic as its banner. I just don't have the first bit of dedication to writing daily or even weekly.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 11, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I like that perspective, but lower, like your view when you're putting the stretcher in the bracket and your partner is on the bench already.
> 
> I have always wanted to write a blog with that pic as its banner. I just don't have the first bit of dedication to writing daily or even weekly.



I like that idea  I'm already putting together a shoot that started with the idea from this pic:





Maybe I can incorporate both...


----------



## Achilles (Jun 11, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I got my 3GS so I could use it down here in New Zealand, I'm kinda meh about it. It freezes more often now and it hates getting turned on from a dead battery (or just turning it off) to the point that it'll get stuck on the homescreen for hours without some TLC/force shutting it down repeatedly. Hopefully you have better luck.



I got rid of 3G because of that, I didn't JB it, but I would
Mig/ Tig weld with it and i think the high frequency messed it up.


----------



## exodus (Jun 11, 2012)

So I got a new car last week, a 2013 Kia Rio EX.  Only getting like 29MPG combined though. Even though most of my miles is freeway and it's advertised 40mpg highway...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 11, 2012)

Don't expect the 40 mpg on your way home from palm springs. That head wind is always horrible.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 11, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Gotta wait for a bit -you know I've got a new toy to pay off first.



Caliber?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 11, 2012)

Sasha said:


> HI!!!
> 
> How are you?
> 
> ...



While not that exuberant, long time no see, JT...


----------



## SSwain (Jun 11, 2012)

Sooooo....
I got a call from a local FIRE/EMS.

 I had met with the EMS Chief a couple weeks ago. We talked a bit about the station and possible EMT-B positions.I hadn't even taken my NREMT tests yet. I told him I would submit an application once I was done testing. 

Took my psychomotor skills test on 06-02-12...cognitive written scheduled for 06-22-12.

Chief leaves me a voice mail stating he and the Paramedic LT want to sit down and talk to me about a position as a part time EMT-B.

I am floored that they want me to come in and talk position when I haven't even filled out the application yet.

A meeting with them this week, who knows, I might be affiliated by month's end.

Thing I have going for me is, due to full time job and full time family obligations,  I would only be available Friday and Saturday nights on their 00:00-08:00 shift. Apparently nobody else wants these hours.:wacko:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 11, 2012)

Congrats. The first EMS gig is always the best.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 11, 2012)

Been awake for 37 straight hours. I hate exam time. Time to get on a plane for a change of scenery.


----------



## SSwain (Jun 11, 2012)

Woo Hoo!
Meeting is at 16:00 today.


----------



## Jon (Jun 11, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> The only female dentists are married.



And?

Isn't it common to have flings with good-looking flight attendants?


----------



## Jon (Jun 11, 2012)

Well... my Netbook died last night.

LCD fracture. Not really sure from what, other than my bag being a little over-packed this weekend.

While I could replace the screen, I'm probably going to replace the whole thing (it's about 2 years old). Really wasn't what I wanted to see this AM.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 11, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I like that idea  I'm already putting together a shoot that started with the idea from this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flashback to the movie Re-Animator.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 11, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Caliber?



1500


----------



## Achilles (Jun 11, 2012)

That 1500 is a cute little truck 

Nothing like the fresh smell of diesel in the morning


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 11, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> 1500



I am possibly taking some psychology classes next semester and will be looking for a term paper topic, so could you tell me: What are we overcompensating for?  :rofl:


----------



## Achilles (Jun 11, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I am possibly taking some psychology classes next semester and will be looking for a term paper topic, so could you tell me: What are we overcompensating for?  :rofl:



Hey be nice! Your tax dollars payed for that truck h34r:

All joking aside, that is a nice truck, but red is a better color


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 11, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I am possibly taking some psychology classes next semester and will be looking for a term paper topic, so could you tell me: What are we overcompensating for?  :rofl:



You should interview me then. I am defiantly overcompensating..


----------



## SSwain (Jun 11, 2012)

I used to have a 94 Toyota pick up. (now a 2000 Grand Am)
I don't need to compensate for anything.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 11, 2012)

There's a guy in my neighborhood with an f350, extended cab, extended bed, fire engine red with about five iaff stickers on the back window.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 11, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> There's a guy in my neighborhood with an f350, extended cab, extended bed, fire engine red with about five iaff stickers on the back window.



I have a small star of life on my back window. It may or may not be to help with getting pulled over. And it also allows me to park at college for free sometimes.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 11, 2012)

I've been accused by my employees of overcompensating too. Not that I care. 

At least mine is all purpose built and functional.


----------



## SSwain (Jun 11, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> I've been accused by my employees of overcompensating too. Not that I care.
> 
> At least mine is all purpose built and functional.



Is it wrong that I am now suffering "Truck Envy"?


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 11, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Is it wrong that I am now suffering "Truck Envy"?



Nah


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 11, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Hey be nice! Your tax dollars payed for that truck h34r:
> 
> All joking aside, that is a nice truck, but red is a better color


Not around here.  Too much dust and dirt, so it would be way to difficult to keep looking nice.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 11, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I am possibly taking some psychology classes next semester and will be looking for a term paper topic, so could you tell me: What are we overcompensating for?  :rofl:



Nope, not overcompensating in any way.

This is what I have to drive on every day, and it is one of our easier to access towers.





This is what I do every day (I'm the one part way up the tower).  For a scale representation, it is a 100 foot tower.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 11, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Nope, not overcompensating in any way.
> 
> This is what I have to drive on every day, and it is one of our easier to access towers.
> 
> ...





Good I have a question for you, what is the airplane light spacing requirement for radio towers. I thought it was 50 but it seems to be 100


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 11, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Good I have a question for you, what is the airplane light spacing requirement for radio towers. I thought it was 50 but it seems to be 100



No clue.  I always call the FAA for that type of info.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 11, 2012)

firefite said:


> I have a small star of life on my back window. It may or may not be to help with getting pulled over. And it also allows me to park at college for free sometimes.



I also have a single small star of life sicker on the back window. 

For some reason that I can't explain, multiple stickers + FF license plate + helmet prominently displayed with turn outs makes me angry


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 11, 2012)

In terms of helmet plus turnouts, isn't there the issue of off gassing and UV light degrading the protective material?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 11, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> In terms of helmet plus turnouts, isn't there the issue of off gassing and UV light degrading the protective material?



Yep.  Not to mention the fact that turnouts are rarely, if ever, washed correctly.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 11, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> I've been accused by my employees of overcompensating too. Not that I care.
> 
> At least mine is all purpose built and functional.



That's not overcompensating, that's a beautiful truck.

She'd look better in grey though 






She's got burlier tires now


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 11, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That's not overcompensating, that's a beautiful truck.
> 
> She'd look better in grey though
> 
> ...



I almost bought a Grand Cherokee 5.9 Limited years ago. The only ones close to me were in too rough condition so I never got one.

I wish mine wasnt red....but at the time it was the right miles,options, condition etc so I deal with the color.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 11, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> I almost bought a Grand Cherokee 5.9 Limited years ago. The only ones close to me were in too rough condition so I never got one.
> 
> I wish mine wasnt red....but at the time it was the right miles,options, condition etc so I deal with the color.



I wouldn't mind a white truck. If you get a scratch you just need some white out.


----------



## SSwain (Jun 11, 2012)

Interview went great!
Turns out the EMS chief asked around with a few of my preceptors (some of whom started in this particular station)
Turns out I was a great Ride Along. Apparently I impressed some of them to the point where they highly recommended me.

I have my physical/drug test scheduled for next Monday.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 11, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 11, 2012)

Goodnight moon.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 11, 2012)

...and time for LA to burn baby burn.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 11, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Goodnight moon.



Goodnight room.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 11, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...and time for LA to burn baby burn.



Who gave JP matches?


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 11, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Who gave JP matches?




Kings won the Stanley Cup.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 11, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Who gave JP matches?



The LA Kings won the stanley cup for hockey while playing in their hometown.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 11, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Goodnight room.



Good night stars


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 11, 2012)

Goodnight air.
Goodnight noises everywhere.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 11, 2012)

firefite said:


> The LA Kings won the stanley cup for hockey while playing in their hometown.



I know.  Maybe the Mayans were correct after all.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 11, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I know.  Maybe the Mayans were correct after all.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 11, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I know.  Maybe the Mayans were correct after all.



I didn't even know California had a hockey team until I saw everything on the news...


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> I didn't even know California had a hockey team until I saw everything on the news...


We've got 3, 2 in the Greater Orange County area.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 12, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> We've got 3, 2 in the Greater Orange County area.



Yeah.... I don't watch sports haha


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 12, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> We've got 3, 2 in the Greater Orange County area.


Kings, Ducks, and Sharks right?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 12, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Kings, Ducks, and Sharks right?



That is A-firm


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 12, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



:rofl: Stolen for my fb thank you.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 12, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Kings, Ducks, and Sharks right?



Yep. I'll admit that I knew we had the Kings and Ducks down here and I was sure we had a team in Northern California, but I had to look that up to confirm it.


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Jun 12, 2012)

I must be the only Kings fan in this thread. If you would have told me in January this is where my team would be I would have laughed at you. GO KINGS!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 12, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> I almost bought a Grand Cherokee 5.9 Limited years ago. The only ones close to me were in too rough condition so I never got one.
> 
> I wish mine wasnt red....but at the time it was the right miles,options, condition etc so I deal with the color.



Mines the limited. 4.7L V8 hauls the mail, I love my Jeep but she definitely has her quirks. Such has the damn death wobble that took me almost a grand to fix. Pain in my ***, long story short, spacer lifts suck.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you ants, Thants. Bless you ants, Blants. Haha, I just watched this fake science show called Look Around You and it's pretty funny.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 12, 2012)

Work....school. Work work work....school....wedding.....work.... School.

I have no life.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 12, 2012)

Quick! Somebody do CPR on Anjel!


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 12, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Mines the limited. 4.7L V8 hauls the mail, I love my Jeep but she definitely has her quirks. Such has the damn death wobble that took me almost a grand to fix. Pain in my ***, long story short, spacer lifts suck.



I hear about Chryslers having alot of steering issues post lift. One of the few complaints I have about my truck is the lack of power from the inline 6 cylinder motor. A V8 would be nice but Im not going thru the hassle of a swap. 

There is a nicely built WJ i see at the offorad park every so often. Next time I see it Ill grab a pic.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 12, 2012)

New contest up in the contest sub forum. Only 5 winners will be taken so go check it out fast


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 12, 2012)

happy adenosine day!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Work....school. Work work work....school....wedding.....work.... School.
> 
> I have no life.



Sounds like the last year of my life minus the wedding part. 

It gets better I promise!


Last night of my internship tonight! It's either going to be super slow or ridiculously busy.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 12, 2012)

Ugh at the hospital with my mom. 

She is having a miscarriage. :-/ 

Well technically still born. This is awful.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 12, 2012)

That sucks.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ugh at the hospital with my mom.
> 
> She is having a miscarriage. :-/
> 
> Well technically still born. This is awful.



I'm so sorry Anjel  I'm sure she's glad that you're there with her.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 12, 2012)

Perfect summer ride


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 12, 2012)

Apparently knowing that Epstein Barr virus is linked to nasopharyngeal cancer is so important that I got asked it 3 times today. So much for those that say looking up questions between blocks is a bad study idea (when it's legal). It's also fun to learn new terms in the middle of a test.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your mom, Anjel!


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 12, 2012)

I hate shampooing carpets!  However, the living room and staircase is D-O-N-E, done!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ugh at the hospital with my mom.
> 
> She is having a miscarriage. :-/
> 
> Well technically still born. This is awful.



I'm so sorry Anjel. Don't forget to take time out for your own mourning in the situation. Way to be there for your mom when life sucks. 

A close friend of mine found out her 21 weeker was dead in utero today too. It is just. Not. Fair.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ugh at the hospital with my mom.
> 
> She is having a miscarriage. :-/
> 
> Well technically still born. This is awful.



Thoughts and prayers to yall. Its great you can be there for her but as abdkidsmom said take some time for yourself as well. 




ChaseZ33 said:


> Perfect summer ride



Nice Heap!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 13, 2012)

My thoughts are with you, your mother and your family Anjel as well with your friend and her family Dana  let me know if you need anything!!

102 minutes stand between me an the en of my internship. Let's hope the city stays calm and quiet. We already had one ambulance break on us, this new one isn't the nicest of backups.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Jun 13, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ugh at the hospital with my mom.
> 
> She is having a miscarriage. :-/
> 
> Well technically still born. This is awful.



So sorry to hear that...


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 13, 2012)

does the pucker factor ever go away with cardioversion? second time for me and this particular partner and both times we were puckered up tight


----------



## Anjel (Jun 13, 2012)

Been a long night. Still trying to induce her. Thanks all for the kind words. I'm leaving to go to work now.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 13, 2012)

Internship is finished!!! Of course we get a late call but I don't care, all that I care about is passing my scenario next week then national registry and finally being finished with school.

Beers are in order! :beerchug: Even if it is 0600.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Internship is finished!!! Of course we get a late call but I don't care, all that I care about is passing my scenario next week then national registry and finally being finished with school.
> 
> Beers are in order! :beerchug: Even if it is 0600.



Congrats bud! 

And, I'm really sorry to hear that Anjel


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 13, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> A close friend of mine found out her 21 weeker was dead in utero today too. It is just. Not. Fair.



 I'm sorry to hear that as well.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Internship is finished!!! Of course we get a late call but I don't care, all that I care about is passing my scenario next week then national registry and finally being finished with school.
> 
> Beers are in order! :beerchug: Even if it is 0600.



Once again, you da' man!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Internship is finished!!! Of course we get a late call but I don't care, all that I care about is passing my scenario next week then national registry and finally being finished with school.
> 
> Beers are in order! :beerchug: Even if it is 0600.



Congrats man! And if you've worked all night, beer at 0600 is very much allowed


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Internship is finished!!! Of course we get a late call but I don't care, all that I care about is passing my scenario next week then national registry and finally being finished with school.
> 
> Beers are in order! :beerchug: Even if it is 0600.



Woot woot! Drink one for me!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 13, 2012)

10 days off of work starting tomorrow. 4 of those days will be spent at the Colorado river. It will be nice to get away and relax.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Jun 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> 10 days off of work starting tomorrow. 4 of those days will be spent at the Colorado river. It will be nice to get away and relax.



Awesome!!! Are you going on rapids or just canoeing the river?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks fellas! It's much appreciated! That light at the end of the tunnel is getting brighter and brighter!



firefite said:


> 10 days off of work starting tomorrow. 4 of those days will be spent at the Colorado river. It will be nice to get away and relax.



Nice!! Where on the Colorado??  Sounds like a grand old time. I realized a little while ago that I don't work again until 1630 on Monday. Not quite 10 days but still the most consecutive days off I've had in more than two years. Camping for a couple days in Big Sur then Santa Clara for my best friend's friend's graduation? Sounds good to me!


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Jun 13, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Been a long night. Still trying to induce her. Thanks all for the kind words. I'm leaving to go to work now.



So sorry, hang in there, thought and prayers to you and your family. I know how much it sucks to have to leave a loved one in the hospital to go to work. :sad:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 13, 2012)

EMSDude54343 said:


> Awesome!!! Are you going on rapids or just canoeing the river?



Neither haha. We have a 19 foot boat that we use. 

And NVRob it's a place called moabi. It's north of lake havasu on the actual river. We rent a beach for a week. So we get to park our trailers/motor homes on our beach and park the boats on the beach. Have to make reservations a year in advance tho.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 13, 2012)

My dog and I both just got our :censored::censored::censored: handed to us by a garter snake. Very embarrassing. Damn thing chased us for a good 10 yards lol.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> My dog and I both just got our :censored::censored::censored: handed to us by a garter snake. Very embarrassing. Damn thing chased us for a good 10 yards lol.



Serpents of any type make me scream like a little girl. Literally. So I've got your back...


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 13, 2012)

I woke up this morning and realized that I'm already repressing my memories of Step 1. I still can't believe they asked a ventilator management question on that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 13, 2012)

Stupid people cause accidents


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Stupid people cause accidents



I think I need a nap.  It took me a couple minutes to figure out what was wrong with that picture.


----------



## SSwain (Jun 13, 2012)

Side note: Around here, a paver block road wouldn't last through a winter.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 13, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Side note: Around here, a paver block road wouldn't last through a winter.



We don't really get winters here. During the middle of winter it's about 50 degrees F. We are in the desert so we have to deal with the 120+ weather.


----------



## firetender (Jun 13, 2012)

Hang in there, Anjel and keep us posted.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 13, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Side note: Around here, a paver block road wouldn't last through a winter.


actually paver brick roads are better because if you need to replace some because of a pothole, you just peel them up and pop some slaying there and call it a day. Detroit has paver brick roads still. And they get a winter every year except 2012!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 13, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> I think I need a nap.  It took me a couple minutes to figure out what was wrong with that picture.



Same here don't feel bad.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 13, 2012)

Achilles said:


> actually paver brick roads are better because if you need to replace some because of a pothole, you just peel them up and pop some slaying there and call it a day. Detroit has paver brick roads still. And they get a winter every year except 2012!!



Besides, they keep the local windshield repair shops in business.  :angry:


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 13, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Side note: Around here, a paver block road wouldn't last through a winter.



What's "winter"?


----------



## Achilles (Jun 13, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> What's "winter"?



It's a season


----------



## Anjel (Jun 13, 2012)

Achilles said:


> actually paver brick roads are better because if you need to replace some because of a pothole, you just peel them up and pop some slaying there and call it a day. Detroit has paver brick roads still. And they get a winter every year except 2012!!



Ya but have you seen what has happened in berkley.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 13, 2012)

Winter in Palm Springs.....Hahahahahaha
:rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 13, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Winter in Palm Springs.....Hahahahahaha
> :rofl:



Winter means 60 degrees and maybe 1 or 2 days of rain right?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 13, 2012)

That's rough.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 14, 2012)

Matt Cain!

That's all I will say.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 14, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Matt Cain!
> 
> That's all I will say.


----------



## mct601 (Jun 14, 2012)

lol nice

These next few weeks need to go by. Start my new job, finish this damn classroom portion of my medic program, and purchase my new gift to myself (Can Am Outlander 1000XT). Cannot. Wait. 


Back to the study.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 14, 2012)

Anybody have some Aderall they want to slide me? I can't stand studying this fire crap. Not at all interesting and can't focus on it for :censored::censored::censored::censored:... Grr...


----------



## mct601 (Jun 14, 2012)

Amino Energy, my friend. awesome little mix of amino acids, green tea extract, green coffee extract, and some other things that's probably not optimal for your body but definitely better than addy lol


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmm... Might look into it... GNC? Cost Plus?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 14, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Anybody have some Aderall they want to slide me? I can't stand studying this fire crap. Not at all interesting and can't focus on it for :censored::censored::censored::censored:... Grr...



I've heard bath salts work great..........


----------



## mct601 (Jun 14, 2012)

GNC would have it, but I would recommend buying it from bodybuilding.com or the like. If you have a Vitamin Shoppe around you, definitely them. Our GNCs local to me kill us on prices (ON Gold Standard Whey - like $42 for 2lbs, $24 at VS). Its pretty good stuff, its a powder and I used it at the station to help focus with studying.




Bath salts? Why not just go the DIY route and do the redneck 'shake n bake' method for making meth?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 14, 2012)

mct601 said:


> Bath salts? Why not just go the DIY route and do the redneck 'shake n bake' method for making meth?



And risk blowing up my trailer and lighting my moonshine in the bathtub on the back lawn???? Defiantly not worth it :rofl:


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll take the bath salts with a side of face, please 

I've got a vitamin shoppe right down the street. Might hit them up on the way home mañana.


----------



## mct601 (Jun 14, 2012)

oh c'mon Cletus, they got more down that there road that they been tryin sell from Femur since Katrina! you need a new trailer anayways.



Vitamin Shoppe is the only place I use for supplements and things of that nature. Close to online prices.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 14, 2012)

Side note: Company just got a 3 year extended contract for the county. Better yet we are going to be hiring people to look at our EMS system and update it (finally).


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 14, 2012)

What does a nosy pepper do?


It gets jalapeño business!


(Took me a while to get.  )


----------



## Sasha (Jun 14, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Anybody have some Aderall they want to slide me? I can't stand studying this fire crap. Not at all interesting and can't focus on it for :censored::censored::censored::censored:... Grr...



I don't focus on Adderall. I run around and clean things and have lots of sex.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 14, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> What does a nosy pepper do?
> 
> 
> It gets jalapeño business!
> ...



Oh man that made my head hurt but laughed like a hyena once I got it.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 14, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I don't focus on Adderall. I run around and clean things and have lots of sex.



...... I, Uhh... Hmm... So many responses for that... Umm...


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 14, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> ...... I, Uhh... Hmm... So many responses for that... Umm...



Yeah just keep them to yourself..


I swear some of the FDs around here should be banned from talking on their radios.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 14, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> ...... I, Uhh... Hmm... So many responses for that... Umm...



The proper response is to acknowledge that is a perfectly acceptable response. Sex results in increased dopamine availability, same as methylphenidate and other amphetamines do.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 14, 2012)

Aidey said:


> The proper response is to acknowledge that is a perfectly acceptable response. Sex results in increased dopamine availability, same as methylphenidate and other amphetamines do.



Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 14, 2012)

Written final day....

Brings a conclusion to finals week. :wacko:


----------



## Anjel (Jun 14, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Thanks for clarifying.



Well you may not of known what happens during sex lmao


----------



## ATrain (Jun 14, 2012)

Officially a paramedic.

CBT was actually really easy.  Had myself all worked up for nothing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 14, 2012)

There are some days when it's best if I don't talk to people.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 14, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> There are some days when it's best if I don't talk to people.



Left the office early partly for the same reason today...


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 14, 2012)

ATrain said:


> Officially a paramedic.
> 
> CBT was actually really easy.  Had myself all worked up for nothing.



Congratulations!


----------



## Jon (Jun 14, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> There are some days when it's best if I don't talk to people.



Yup.

I want to throttle a dispatcher right now. But I'm not going to.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 14, 2012)

It's just better to stay quiet.


----------



## silver (Jun 14, 2012)

Aidey said:


> The proper response is to acknowledge that is a perfectly acceptable response. Sex results in increased dopamine availability, same as methylphenidate and other amphetamines do.



To clarify though the effects of amphetamines and other stimulants like cocaine on the autonomic nervous system inhibits men ability to do anything thus creating a problem. h34r:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 14, 2012)

ATrain said:


> Officially a paramedic.
> 
> CBT was actually really easy.  Had myself all worked up for nothing.



Congratulations


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 14, 2012)

ATrain said:


> Officially a paramedic.
> 
> CBT was actually really easy.  Had myself all worked up for nothing.



Nice!!!

Congrats dude!


----------



## fast65 (Jun 14, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> There are some days when it's best if I don't talk to people.



Agreed, I've been having more and more of those days lately...


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 14, 2012)

Best quote I've heard in a long time: "You should be working on the being the most awesome you that you want to be, not the less awesome you that someone else wants you to be."


----------



## firetender (Jun 14, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> What does a nosy pepper do?
> 
> 
> It gets jalapeño business!
> ...


 
I guess I'm hopeless!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 14, 2012)

Who's getting tattooed tomorrow morning? This guy!


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 14, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Who's getting tattooed tomorrow morning? This guy!



Nice! What of?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 14, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Nice! What of?



Half sleeve. I'll post up some pics tomorrow. It's for me to know and you to wonder about 

In all honesty I don't totally know either. My friend that's doing it is amazing so I just give her a general idea of what I want and she does a beautiful job of making it happen.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 14, 2012)

Written final taken and passed! Course completion certificate in hand! 

Now then.....on to national registry testing on Saturday. :wacko:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 14, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Written final taken and passed! Course completion certificate in hand!
> 
> Now then.....on to national registry testing on Saturday. :wacko:



Congrats man!!

Ya'll are making me jealous being able to test so soon. I'm still waiting for my director to review all my paperwork and authorize me for the National Registry written. Practicals are on 7/13.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 14, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Written final taken and passed! Course completion certificate in hand!
> 
> Now then.....on to national registry testing on Saturday. :wacko:



Well done!


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 14, 2012)

Good work, lights!


----------



## exodus (Jun 14, 2012)

We got our new toughbooks today. Now we have 2 in the rig, one for MDT and one for the PCR.  By the end if next week, our wifi should be up and running in all the rigs


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 14, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Congrats man!!
> 
> Ya'll are making me jealous being able to test so soon. I'm still waiting for my director to review all my paperwork and authorize me for the National Registry written. Practicals are on 7/13.



I know....it is great! And I take my written first week of July too.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 14, 2012)

exodus said:


> We got our new toughbooks today. Now we have 2 in the rig, one for MDT and one for the PCR.  By the end if next week, our wifi should be up and running in all the rigs



Ooh no... How is it working out so far?

And dang. We just found out yesterday that YouTube wasn't blocked on our computer. That probably changed.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 14, 2012)

And since three of our four instructors are SWAT team medics, we did a two days of TCCC this past month. So much fun. And they did this "combat challenge for us too. We started off with sprinting 50 yards, jumping through the bed of a pickup truck and then sprint another 50 feet. There we had to grab a 200 pound rescue randy, pick him up and carry him 25 yards. Then another 50 yard sprint. Then we had to establish a patent IV and secure it, draw up and administer 2 ccs from a 4 cc vial. Then a low crawl behind some short cover to the airway dummy, place a king airway and ventilate him for 30 seconds. Low crawl to another rescue randy, apply a CAT tourniquet and drag him 10 meters to good cover at the finish line. All while the instructors painted us with automatic airsoft guns if part of us came above the cover. The whole thing was done in boots and wearing a full weight vest.

It was pretty fun. Then we spent the afternoon learning basic (very basic) room clearing and hostage rescue. 

Lots of fun.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 14, 2012)

I got another stork pin today  Me and my partner are now the proud owners of pink storks


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 14, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I got another stork pin today  Me and my partner are now the proud owners of pink storks



Nice  I did that once, I neeeever want to do that again.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 15, 2012)

47 hours. I have worked 47 hours so far this week at church, preparing for our Vacation Bible School. We expect about 250 kids next week and we have decorated the place from top to bottom. 












We should be out by mid afternoon tomorrow and I am taking my kids to the pool. 

Now I can go back to my easy job at work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4 outriggers on that lift, I repositioned it about 40 times, which means I rolled those feet up and down 320 times. 

Ish.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 15, 2012)

Skyjackes are fun to shake back and forth at 40' up


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 15, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Skyjackes are fun to shake back and forth at 40' up



Right up until the point they put your eye out.  

Happened to my uncle, an electrician, that had one tip over on him.  Lost his eye, had a stoma placed for a while, and he spent about 4 months in the hospital.


----------



## Jon (Jun 15, 2012)

exodus said:


> We got our new toughbooks today. Now we have 2 in the rig, one for MDT and one for the PCR.  By the end if next week, our wifi should be up and running in all the rigs



And 2 weeks later, it will be locked. Because someone will look at too much porn.


----------



## Jon (Jun 15, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Skyjackes are fun to shake back and forth at 40' up





ffemt8978 said:


> Right up until the point they put your eye out.
> 
> Happened to my uncle, an electrician, that had one tip over on him.  Lost his eye, had a stoma placed for a while, and he spent about 4 months in the hospital.



We had one at the high school. It was common practice for stage crew to have 1 guy up, and loosen the outriggers, then move the jack a few feet, and put them back down.

Then again, I did most of my tech work in the TV studio. I used a rigging cart w/ a 6' ladder, and only had to get something bigger a couple of times.


----------



## Jon (Jun 15, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I got another stork pin today  Me and my partner are now the proud owners of pink storks



I'm gonna come and ride with you. You've seen more stuff than I have... and you've been a medic for what, a month? NOT FAIR.






congrats, though!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 15, 2012)

Jon said:


> And 2 weeks later, it will be locked. Because someone will look at too much porn.



They have to keep the wifi on. If we don't have wifi then the whole MDT system would be a waste of money (a lot of money 25+ toughbooks). And we also have to do mandatory training that has to be able to be done while we are on duty.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 15, 2012)

Who in their right mind thinks it is a good idea to raise and lower the tail board of the ambulance with their bare hand? Ugh.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 15, 2012)

Jon said:


> And 2 weeks later, it will be locked. Because someone will look at too much porn.



It's not porn... it's investigating anatomical variety.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 15, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I got another stork pin today  Me and my partner are now the proud owners of pink storks



Jealous. All my intensive study of birth has left the white fluffy clouds firmly over me. Ugh.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Jun 15, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> It's not porn... it's investigating anatomical variety.



borrowing that. :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 15, 2012)

Always get nervous when I receive a private message from a CL :unsure: haha


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> Always get nervous when I receive a private message from a CL :unsure: haha



h34r:

And have another.


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> Always get nervous when I receive a private message from a CL :unsure: haha



They're not nearly as scary as they would have you think.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 15, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> They're not nearly as scary as they would have you think.



We like to keep you off balance.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> Always get nervous when I receive a private message  haha



FTFY. If you already know it's from a mod, you already know the subject line.


----------



## Agent Cooper (Jun 15, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> What does a nosy pepper do?
> 
> 
> It gets jalapeño business!
> ...



That brightened my day, sir or ma'am. Thank you.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 15, 2012)

Just got a phone call from Afghanistan. Its great talking to people u love thAt r deployed. Really makes me wish i was next to them over there


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 15, 2012)

AOx4 said:


> That brightened my day, sir or ma'am. Thank you.



I guess I'm still not getting this. 

Is it supposed to be like "all up in yo"


----------



## SSwain (Jun 15, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I guess I'm still not getting this.
> 
> Is it supposed to be like "all up in yo"



GET'S ALL-UP-IN-YO BIDNESS
That's what I got out of it.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a splitting headache, my eyes are watering and can't focus.  It's been 48 hours without caffeine.  Uuuggghhhh


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 15, 2012)

Jon said:


> I'm gonna come and ride with you. You've seen more stuff than I have... and you've been a medic for what, a month? NOT FAIR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol i got my other stork pins riding lead on an ILS truck lol. Remember I've done rural 911 for two years now in nm and tx.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 15, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Jealous. All my intensive study of birth has left the white fluffy clouds firmly over me. Ugh.



Should I ever have another opportunity you are more than welcome to take it. Miracle of life my :censored::censored::censored:.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 15, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Should I ever have another opportunity you are more than welcome to take it. Miracle of life my :censored::censored::censored:.



This really made me lol


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 15, 2012)

"This town needs an enema!"


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 15, 2012)

I love waking up frantic.

"Aw :censored::censored::censored::censored:! I'm late for work! Oh wait...I don't work again until Monday! I had something to do today...what was it?? Ah tattoo then drive to California! And I'm up earlier than I need to be! Winnnnerrrrrrrr!"

My internal clock is way too nice to me.


By the way...a hangover plus a tattoo is a bad idea, don't ask me why I subjected myself to something like this.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 15, 2012)

Thats not good. You will bleed a lot.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 15, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> I have a splitting headache, my eyes are watering and can't focus.  *It's been 48 hours without caffeine. * Uuuggghhhh



Now, why would you go and do something stupid like that?


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 15, 2012)

NVRob said:


> By the way...a hangover plus a tattoo is a bad idea, don't ask me why I subjected myself to something like this.



Tell me about it. My first tattoo was no the most sober decision but I still don't regret it. And it glows in the dark :blink:


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 15, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Now, why would you go and do something stupid like that?



I don't know, but I'm currently fixing my mistake.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 15, 2012)

Have any of you cool Internet people had to deal with puttin your best friend to sleep? If so, did you bury them in the backyard?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 15, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Thats not good. You will bleed a lot.



False. It's a myth. I have my fair share of tattoos and a few of them have been post-party or I had a beer during them. I didn't bleed at all today and she worked for 3 hours. 



Achilles said:


> Have any of you cool Internet people had to deal with puttin your best friend to sleep? If so, did you bury them in the backyard?



I have on a couple of occasions and it's awful  I'm sorry you have to deal with that bud. No never buried them in the yard though.

Chase that's pretty awesome I saw a picture of it in the tattoo thread. My artist is actually incorporating my very own ECG into this one in the next sitting. She had to go to a convention today so we could only do 3 hours but honestly I wasn't complaining about stopping, my hand was numb the whole damn time from the position she had me in.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 15, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Have any of you cool Internet people had to deal with puttin your best friend to sleep? If so, did you bury them in the backyard?



Cremated mine.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 15, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Cremated mine.



Same here. 

I just hope by best friend you are referring to your dog/cat or some other kind of pet...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 15, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Have any of you cool Internet people had to deal with puttin your best friend to sleep? If so, did you bury them in the backyard?



Sorry to hear you're having to deal with the loss of a pet or at least making plans for the loss of your pet. Your vet can usually make arrangements for cremation of your pet but it might be cheaper to speak directly with the folks that do it in your area.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 15, 2012)

Heh I guess I shouldn't post in a volly thread when I had just gotten off a shift where I saw 1 volunteer rescue out of 14 calls in almost thirty hours (with a 2 hour average call length from start to back in service, that's a hellish shift). And the irony is I'm abotu to start volunteering in the county that I'm trying to help the Evil Empire take over in. Now if only the Evil Empire would take over my other paid job's county, I'd be perfectly happy.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey yall, a good friend of mine is in for some brain surgery right now. I didn't think to post earlier, but thoughts and prayers would be greatly appreciated! 

He is also in medic school right now. Well....after surgery and recovery.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 15, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Heh I guess I shouldn't post in a volly thread when I had just gotten off a shift where I saw 1 volunteer rescue out of 14 calls in almost thirty hours (with a 2 hour average call length from start to back in service, that's a hellish shift). And the irony is I'm abotu to start volunteering in the county that I'm trying to help the Evil Empire take over in. Now if only the Evil Empire would take over my other paid job's county, I'd be perfectly happy.



Lol I've been getting a kick out of that drama you started  :rofl:


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 15, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey yall, a good friend of mine is in for some brain surgery right now. I didn't think to post earlier, but thoughts and prayers would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> He is also in medic school right now. Well....after surgery and recovery.



You've got it. Hope all goes well for him


----------



## MMiz (Jun 15, 2012)

He is in my thoughts. Please keep us updated.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 15, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey yall, a good friend of mine is in for some brain surgery right now. I didn't think to post earlier, but thoughts and prayers would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> He is also in medic school right now. Well....after surgery and recovery.



I always suspected you had to have your brain removed to get into medic school thanks for confirming my suspicion. 

I'll be thinking about him, hope he bounces back fast.


----------



## ponytail (Jun 15, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Have any of you cool Internet people had to deal with puttin your best friend to sleep? If so, did you bury them in the backyard?



Just went through this last fall... She was with me for 15 years, pretty much 24 hours a day. I thought of burying her in the yard, but it was so hard to let her go I didn't want to bawl every time I saw the grave.

Sorry. It just sucks.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 15, 2012)

I was going to plant a tree over the site.
Yes he's a dog, I've had him for about 12 years he was a rescue. He's got about a week left


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't understand why I can't be proactive and file for unemployment when I know when my last day of work will be.


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 15, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Have any of you cool Internet people had to deal with puttin your best friend to sleep? If so, did you bury them in the backyard?



So sorry to hear about your fur-kid. Some of the best pets I've had were rescues.

I've had to put many to sleep over the years. What I do with the remains depends on how the pet died. If a 'euthanasia solution' was used (Euthasol, Somnusol, 'Pink Juice', 'Blue Juice', etc) then the body gets cremated. If the pet died of natural causes, we bury the remains in the back yard near a weeping angel statue. 

The reason euthanised remains are creamated is that scavengers *may* dig up the body unless it it buried many feet down (local regulations in my area says it must be 6 or more feet if euthanasia solution of any sort was used, I'd suggest checking your local regulations). Euthanasia solutions are still toxic after the pet has died, and it will poison anything that tries to eat the body. Its not a pretty way to go if ingested, and if it was someone's pet that ingested it, that could be trouble if you didn't follow your areas regulations for burial.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 15, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Have any of you cool Internet people had to deal with puttin your best friend to sleep? If so, did you bury them in the backyard?



My dad has several acres, and we have our own little pet cemetary going on.  My parents, my sister, and I have all buried pets out there.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 15, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey yall, a good friend of mine is in for some brain surgery right now. I didn't think to post earlier, but thoughts and prayers would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> He is also in medic school right now. Well....after surgery and recovery.



Good luck to your friend, and may he have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 15, 2012)

Starbucks and EMS....a match made in Heaven.


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 15, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Starbucks and EMS....a match made in Heaven.



You've never had Tim Hortons.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 15, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> You've never had Tim Hortons.



Good ol' Horny Tims.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 16, 2012)

3rd degree heart blocks are so fun to watch. So purrrty


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 16, 2012)

So, as of like 4 hours ago my buddy is out of surgery and I got this when I talked to his girlfriend: "He is out of surgery and the surgeon said everything went well, the tumor was totally encapsulated and Alex is in Post-op, still moving all his arms and legs." (I guess that would be a good thing!) Biopsy results should be back within a few days she said. Keep on the thoughts and prayers!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 16, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Lol I've been getting a kick out of that drama you started  :rofl:



Lol me too... Oh well, they need to grow thicker skin


----------



## exodus (Jun 16, 2012)

So I've decided. Screw being a paramedic where I can barely make enough to live comfortably. I realised I would be just as happy being a PCP Pediatric MD. As long as I can get the funds together, I will be starting back in school this fall to get an AS at community college, then a BS at a uni. Then to try to get into med school.


I've always wanted to be an MD, but never pursued it. I was thinking the other day, why not? What's really holding me back from doing it.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 16, 2012)

The worlds greatest race starts in an hour!


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 16, 2012)

exodus said:


> So I've decided. Screw being a paramedic where I can barely make enough to live comfortably. I realised I would be just as happy being a PCP Pediatric MD. As long as I can get the funds together, I will be starting back in school this fall to get an AS at community college, then a BS at a uni. Then to try to get into med school.
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to be an MD, but never pursued it. I was thinking the other day, why not? What's really holding me back from doing it.


I've got the same thought, other than the fact I feel like I'm too old to go back lol.


----------



## SSwain (Jun 16, 2012)

I was online taking some practice NREMT-B tests...and doing horribly.
WTF?
I have my written test this coming Friday...I am officially starting to freak out over this.

I sailed through my practical exam, got a 96-97% in class.....
What the hell is going on with me? I am getting about a 70% avearge on these online practice tests...

Crap. I have a job offer as a part time EMT with a local dept...I don't want to fail on the test.

Maybe I just need to breathe more and study up on some problem areas....


Just venting y'all. thanks for listening


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 16, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> The worlds greatest race starts in an hour!



What race is that?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 16, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> What race is that?



24 Heures du Mans...also known as Le Mans. 

Been watching this race for years, one day I'm going to attend.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 16, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> 24 Heures du Mans...also known as Le Mans.
> 
> Been watching this race for years, one day I'm going to attend.



Ahh.  Are you excited for F1 in Austin later this year?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 16, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Ahh.  Are you excited for F1 in Austin later this year?



Hugely.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 16, 2012)

I wish my TX medic card would get here already... I'm ready for a change in scenery... I have my NM card, waiting on CO and TX right now.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 16, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I wish my TX medic card would get here already... I'm ready for a change in scenery... I have my NM card, waiting on CO and TX right now.



I thought you were heading to Indiana.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 16, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> I thought you were heading to Indiana.



That was the plan initially... until I found out the girl I was going to move there for was a compulsive liar who I split up with. IEMS still sounds fun, but I'd much rather go back to TX or CO.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 16, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> That was the plan initially... until I found out the girl I was going to move there for was a compulsive liar who I split up with. IEMS still sounds fun, but I'd much rather go back to TX or CO.



Dang, sorry man.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 16, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Dang, sorry man.



Eh, it's ok. Glad I found out before I got up there.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 16, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> 24 Heures du Mans...also known as Le Mans.
> 
> Been watching this race for years, one day I'm going to attend.



Dang I'm missing this one cuz of a camping/offroading trip.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 16, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> 24 Heures du Mans...also known as Le Mans.
> 
> Been watching this race for years, one day I'm going to attend.



And I have decided that since I'm on shift...I'm going to watch all 24 hours of it...or at least the remaining 21 hours 

And thoughts and prayers to your friend L&S, I wish him a quick recovery!


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 16, 2012)

It's sad how many people who are sitting for certification exams don't take the time to learn about test question construction...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2012)

Every summer my city decides to catch on fire. Had a small 30 acre fire yesterday. And today we have a 300 acre fire (as of right now). Around 10 aircraft and 255 firefighters on the ground. Fun, fun, and more fun.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 16, 2012)

According to Grey's you can have a GCS of 1 4 7 lol


----------



## exodus (Jun 16, 2012)

firefite said:


> Every summer my city decides to catch on fire. Had a small 30 acre fire yesterday. And today we have a 300 acre fire (as of right now). Around 10 aircraft and 255 firefighters on the ground. Fun, fun, and more fun.



Its up to 600 as of 25 mins ago.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2012)

exodus said:


> Its up to 600 as of 25 mins ago.



Yep. 280 firefighters on the ground. 

I'm being a total wacker and listening to the Tac channels and air channels.


----------



## exodus (Jun 16, 2012)

Different view of same fire from moval


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 16, 2012)

Not a fire, but how about wolves?  Wolf Park pictures from our visit today.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 16, 2012)

firefite said:


> Yep. 280 firefighters on the ground.
> 
> I'm being a total wacker and listening to the Tac channels and air channels.



I wish I knew how to listen to air channels. I usually see ~5 helicopters land a shift and always want to hear what is going on. 


Has anyone tried the Monster Rehab drinks? I grabbed one by accident thinking it was an energy drink but it's like tea and juice with 10 calories. It's delicious


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 17, 2012)

That awkward moment when you're out with your girl and you run into the two guys from school that called you fa**ot every day you got on the bus for six years and you find out they're a couple...


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 17, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> That awkward moment when you're out with your girl and you run into the two guys from school that called you fa**ot every day you got on the bus for six years and you find out they're a couple...



The homophobes are often the ones deepest in the closet.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2012)

exodus said:


> Different view of same fire from moval



Hmm that patch on your arm looks familiar  I may or may not be wearing the same one on my arm lol.

And on that note... I love my job. I just got paid for 9 hours of OT to get great seats and listen to Brantley Gilbert and Toby Keith play a packed concert


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 17, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmm that patch on your arm looks familiar  I may or may not be wearing the same one on my arm lol.
> 
> And on that note... I love my job. I just got paid for 9 hours of OT to get great seats and listen to Brantley Gilbert and Toby Keith play a packed concert



You work for the evil private company that alot of people talk bad about (normally not the employees however..)?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2012)

firefite said:


> You work for the evil private company that alot of people talk bad about (normally not the employees however..)?



Among other places, yep. For now anyway. Debating if I wanna stay with teh company and transfer, or move to one of the local services on my dream list (Denver, Austin, Williamson County, City of Beaumont, Wake county, or Sussex County).


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 17, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmm that patch on your arm looks familiar  I may or may not be wearing the same one on my arm lol.
> 
> And on that note... I love my job. I just got paid for 9 hours of OT to get great seats and listen to Brantley Gilbert and Toby Keith play a packed concert





firefite said:


> You work for the evil private company that alot of people talk bad about (normally not the employees however..)?



I have one of those too


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 17, 2012)

The patch on my right arm is the same as exodus'... And the left arm... And the badge... It's almost like we work together :huh:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just had a call for SOB at a SNF. Walk in the patient's room to see him on O2 at 2 LPM.....via Non-Rebreather.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 17, 2012)

This guy might actually live to get discharged! And then go to jail.... Trying to lose the cops by running across the highway is generally ill-advised.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 17, 2012)

the wrong resident just tangled with me.

let's see how this plays out.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 17, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> the wrong resident just tangled with me.
> 
> let's see how this plays out.



On a related note, we're about two weeks away from the most dangerous month in American medicine.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 17, 2012)

first years are great. they listen.



this moron, made me badger him for 6 hours until he finally realized i was right.

after throwing a tantrum in the nursing station.

forcing the patient to take meds she tried to refuse.

and then ultimately understanding that his 3 years of residency didn't apply to this individual.


i'm open ears for the results of my incident report


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jun 17, 2012)

I really just need to vent about this. I had the worst call of my career yesterday. It seemed everything that could have went wrong went wrong. Then, we were criticized for every decision we made. Of course, the nightmare is not over. I feel a giant pit in my stomach and nauseous. I just want to fall asleep and just not wake up for a week. It really makes me question to go to medic school and why I do this job. To make matters worse in fell in the worse weekend ever, the one between my deceased fathers birthday and fathers. I have no one to vent to right now that will understand, I feel horrible and just need to get this out.


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jun 17, 2012)

My mother is insane. I just received a box containing a Littman Master Cardiology stethoscope and more scrubs than I can count. So I called her and was like why would you send me scrubs? I'm going to EMT school, not nursing school. She just assumed that everyone in medicine wears scrubs. Then I told her that I really really appreciated the stethoscope but it was totally unnecessary and I would send it back to her and for her to get her money back. She said OH NO! The guy at the store said this is a must have because anything less and you won't be able to hear anything and that the only people who use anything less are CNA's at nursing homes. Yeah...he totally robbed her.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 17, 2012)

heatherabel3 said:


> My mother is insane. I just received a box containing a Littman Master Cardiology stethoscope and more scrubs than I can count. So I called her and was like why would you send me scrubs? I'm going to EMT school, not nursing school. She just assumed that everyone in medicine wears scrubs. Then I told her that I really really appreciated the stethoscope but it was totally unnecessary and I would send it back to her and for her to get her money back. She said OH NO! The guy at the store said this is a must have because anything less and you won't be able to hear anything and that the only people who use anything less are CNA's at nursing homes. Yeah...he totally robbed her.



What an awesome mom!

Yea she got swindled but at least now you have a really nice scope. 

We don't wear scrubs but they make awesome pajamas!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2012)

Hmmm after talking to a transfer from Vegas... doing an internal transfer to Medic West sounds kinda fun...


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 17, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmmm after talking to a transfer from Vegas... doing an internal transfer to Medic West sounds kinda fun...



famous last words


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey its one of three large metro agencies i wouldn't mind working for (denver and austin being the other two)


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 17, 2012)

NVRob said:


> What an awesome mom!
> 
> Yea she got swindled but at least now you have a really nice scope.
> 
> We don't wear scrubs but they make awesome pajamas!



a tech last night was teasing me saying... you look like someone.... i can't say who...


then she busts out, YOU LOOK LIKE A DAMN EMT.

yeah.  i don't like to wear pajamas at work.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 17, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> a tech last night was teasing me saying... you look like someone.... i can't say who...
> 
> 
> then she busts out, YOU LOOK LIKE A DAMN EMT.
> ...




You should go with nursing whites, including the little hat.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 17, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmmm after talking to a transfer from Vegas... doing an internal transfer to Medic West sounds kinda fun...



I'm going to be doing my internship out there. Do eet so you can precept me


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm going to be doing my internship out there. Do eet so you can precept me


Lol I have to be a medic for a year before I can get a student


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> You should go with nursing whites, including the little hat.



are you hitting on me? gross!


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 17, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> are you hitting on me? gross!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 17, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmmm after talking to a transfer from Vegas... doing an internal transfer to Medic West sounds kinda fun...



I hear ya. MW has always been high on my list of agencies that I'd like to work for. I've got too nice of a setup here though and I love working here so I don't think I'll be going anywhere for a while. 



JPINFV said:


> You should go with nursing whites, including the little hat.



It's posts like this that make me wish there was a "like" button on here :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 17, 2012)

Since the picture didn't post in my last post...





There, I had to rehost it... :-(


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Since the picture didn't post in my last post...



strike two.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 17, 2012)

I will not call the pilot a self-centered uneducated bus driver.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 17, 2012)

That awkward moment when your partner tells you that she transferred a patient with a "SubDERMAL HemaCOMA" and you correct her, which makes for a horrible 10 hours remaining of your shift.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 17, 2012)

30 mins back at work and I already want to go back to the trails/camp. 

Apparently the past 2 days while I consumed excessive quantities of beer and put new dents in my truck the county went to crap. Glad I missed it.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 17, 2012)

How should I use my EMTLife stickers?


----------



## MMiz (Jun 17, 2012)

Aprz said:


> How should I use my EMTLife stickers?


I think the only responsible answer is to deface something at work.  Be a team player.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Aprz said:


> How should I use my EMTLife stickers?



Well you could do this







But be warned it's a slippery slope because 6 months later after too much coffee and amazon 1 click you might end up with this 











Just saying


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 17, 2012)

MMiz said:


> I think the only responsible answer is to deface something at work.  Be a team player.



Yeah all the cool kids are doing it! I suggest the door of the fridge cuz its really hard to remove it. Bathroom mirror is good too 


*Note EMTLIFE management does not condone defacement of property nor does it encourage it's members to do anything that might get them fired. *

P.s. if you stick it on something really interesting at work (fridge, truck, sleeping supervisor) there might be a special prize in it for you if you post a pic.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 18, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> That was the plan initially... until I found out the girl I was going to move there for was a compulsive liar who I split up with. IEMS still sounds fun, but I'd much rather go back to TX or CO.



Come to TX man! I'm moving down here in September. I know its a huge state.....but anyhow.....


----------



## silver (Jun 18, 2012)

Aprz said:


> How should I use my EMTLife stickers?



busy hospitals EMS restocking area or room.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Come to TX man! I'm moving down here in September. I know its a huge state.....but anyhow.....



I'm really thinking about it. Gonna probably apply at ATcEMS, WCEMS, CBEMS, MCHDEMS, and a few others... maybe even DeathStar  Where in TX are you headed to?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2012)

1st day at the river and we have someone get a 2 inch lac above her right eyebrow. You would figure out of 1 EMT and 1 RN in the family we would have a pretty good first-aid kit. Nope. 

So instead of going to the ER and getting it stitched up we clean it out and use a couple of old (probably over 5 years old) butterfly bandages.


----------



## silver (Jun 18, 2012)

firefite said:


> 1st day at the river and we have someone get a 2 inch lac above her right eyebrow. You would figure out of 1 EMT and 1 RN in the family we would have a pretty good first-aid kit. Nope.
> 
> So instead of going to the ER and getting it stitched up we clean it out and use a couple of old (probably over 5 years old) butterfly bandages.



Shes going to probably regret the scar.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 18, 2012)

OMG it's a trauma, let's all act crazy cuz its a trauma!!

I swear some people continue to amuse me.


----------



## exodus (Jun 18, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> OMG it's a trauma, let's all act crazy cuz its a trauma!!
> 
> I swear some people continue to amuse me.



I got that last night because I BLS's a lady who fell down 15 stairs at her home while ETOH the day before. She walked into a psych facility for help and then was admitted for being severe ETOH and opiate withdrawals.  They transfer her to somewhere else, then they have use transport her to the ER for evaluation.

This lady has full recall, good short term memory recall, no LOC, no abdominal distension, lungs clear, eyes clear, ambulatory, denies NV. Only complaint is several contusion all over her body and a few abrasions. Along with head neck back pain.  We C-Spine her and bring her in and the ER freaks out and calls a trauma alert.

The charge said to me condenscendily. "You know, you can refuse calls." I said back, "Yeah, but why, she has full neuro stability and is stable." Then she says, "Well you dont have x-ray vision."  I really just wanted to be like - So exactly how would having contact 911 to transport her been any different, other than add about 10 -15 minutes to her being in the ER. We C-Spined, that's all they would have done on an ALS level.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 18, 2012)

Meh, fell yesterday, no neuro problems? I wouldn't have even bothered with a board to be honest. C/C= medical clearance, not a fall if you need some weasel words.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 18, 2012)

exodus said:


> I got that last night because I BLS's a lady who fell down 15 stairs at her home while ETOH the day before. She walked into a psych facility for help and then was admitted for being severe ETOH and opiate withdrawals.  They transfer her to somewhere else, then they have use transport her to the ER for evaluation.
> 
> This lady has full recall, good short term memory recall, no LOC, no abdominal distension, lungs clear, eyes clear, ambulatory, denies NV. Only complaint is several contusion all over her body and a few abrasions. Along with head neck back pain.  We C-Spine her and bring her in and the ER freaks out and calls a trauma alert.
> 
> The charge said to me condenscendily. "You know, you can refuse calls." I said back, "Yeah, but why, she has full neuro stability and is stable." Then she says, "Well you dont have x-ray vision."  I really just wanted to be like - So exactly how would having contact 911 to transport her been any different, other than add about 10 -15 minutes to her being in the ER. We C-Spined, that's all they would have done on an ALS level.



I'm guessing not a Trauma Center?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm watching the moron resident get demolished by the attending.  I wonder if that fool will ignore my earnings again.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 18, 2012)

I wish someone would have demolished a certain on call attending last night. Her rant was less than neccessary and only showed how little she thinks of the rest of us.


----------



## Jon (Jun 18, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmmm after talking to a transfer from Vegas... doing an internal transfer to Medic West sounds kinda fun...



You know, there's an option in Vegas that doesn't involve changing uniforms. And they do 911 as well.



JPINFV said:


> You should go with nursing whites, including the little hat.



and the one-piece dress? Interesting mental picture there.




TransportJockey said:


> I'm really thinking about it. Gonna probably apply at ATcEMS, WCEMS, CBEMS, MCHDEMS, and a few others... maybe even DeathStar  Where in TX are you headed to?



How about coming east? My dream job out west might just be Humboldt General Hospital.


----------



## exodus (Jun 18, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'm guessing not a Trauma Center?



I'm not sure, it's outside of our primary area. I'm pretty sure they are a TC though. It was riverside community hospital.  The most irritating part was that the nurse didn't even let me give a report. I tried to talk and she said, "I want to hear it from her."

Honestly, I don't care. It's just irritating. Glad I don't mainly work in riverside.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2012)

exodus said:


> I'm not sure, it's outside of our primary area. I'm pretty sure they are a TC though. It was riverside community hospital.  The most irritating part was that the nurse didn't even let me give a report. I tried to talk and she said, "I want to hear it from her."
> 
> Honestly, I don't care. It's just irritating. Glad I don't mainly work in riverside.



I don't think community is. DRMC, RCRMC, LLUMC, and Arrowhead are the closest trauma centers I believe.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 18, 2012)

At least it wasn't your supervisor b**ching at you for transporting a trauma resource when you're 15 minutes from the trauma center and ALS is 20 minutes out...


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 18, 2012)

Starting to get extremely nervous about a project I'm running as the launch date gets closer.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2012)

Jon said:


> You know, there's an option in Vegas that doesn't involve changing uniforms. And they do 911 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MW is still an internal transfer ... and Dr Bledsoe is the medical director for MW...

And east? Where is Humboldt?


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 18, 2012)

JT, if I'm not mistaken, WilCo just opened up their application process today 

Don't hold your breath for ATC though...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 18, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> MW is still an internal transfer ... and Dr Bledsoe is the medical director for MW...
> 
> And east? Where is Humboldt?



Humboldt General is based out of Winnemucca. About 4 hours east of Reno in the middle of BFE. 

They have a giant Crew Cab Freightliner Medium Duty for transfers to Reno. Rescue 4. The thing is massive. 







They also do all their own auto extrication and supposedly follow national guidelines rather than having a set of written protocols.  If it's not covered by the NREMT, ACLS, PALS, ITLS/PHTLS or NRP they call their on duty MD in the ER at the hospital. That last one is one I've heard from multiple sources but never actually seen it in writing or heard it from one of their employees so who knows if it's true. 

AND they took the Burning Man contract from REMSA :angry: :glare: :sad:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> JT, if I'm not mistaken, WilCo just opened up their application process today
> 
> Don't hold your breath for ATC though...



I still dont have my texas medic yet  think they'll still let me put an app in?


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh yeah. Especially since they aren't doing the testing for like a month. Send Fish a message, I'm sure he's got more info than I have


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 18, 2012)

Officially got the paid Bike patrol EMS gig today. Pays more than my ambulance job.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 18, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Officially got the paid Bike patrol EMS gig today. Pays more than my ambulance job.



Now that's pretty awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 18, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Officially got the paid Bike patrol EMS gig today. Pays more than my ambulance job.



Awesome! Congrats!!  Get ready to sweat it out down by the river.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 18, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Awesome! Congrats!!  Get ready to sweat it out down by the river.



Got to do that last weekend at Shriners fest, volunteering through the red cross with our EMA Bike team.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 18, 2012)

Ahh back to work after 5 days off. That was definitely needed. Final scenario for school tomorrow then NREMT testing and I'll have all that jazz wrapped up. I get to play Intermediate for the rest of my shifts until July which means I don't have to ride in the damn box and I actually can do a bit of driving!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Oh yeah. Especially since they aren't doing the testing for like a month. Send Fish a message, I'm sure he's got more info than I have


I just double checked the site, just need to be able to get it within 30 days of offer  Application going out now


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 18, 2012)

I think the starter on my car just went out.  UGH!


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jun 18, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> I think the starter on my car just went out.  UGH!



Bump it.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 18, 2012)

heatherabel3 said:


> Bump it.



Tried, didn't work.  It's okay.  It has a lifetime warranty and will be replaced tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> But be warned it's a slippery slope because 6 months later after too much coffee and amazon 1 click you might end up with this
> 
> Just saying



You mean the dog right? amazon really does have everything.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 18, 2012)

Tigger said:


> You mean the dog right? amazon really does have everything.



Dog what dog? HEY THAT'S MY WIFE DAMNIT!


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jun 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Dog what dog? HEY THAT'S MY WIFE DAMNIT!



That is funny and wrong all at the same time.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2012)

Well crap... i can't reapply for City of Beaumont EMS  they have one constant open position that i applied for last year and turned down due to medic school... and.their software won't let me apply again to it. Guess i'll call tomorrow and talk to their director


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 18, 2012)

Why do my partner and I always get stuck in the slowest ambulances? It's never the same unit either. Everyone else gets a set unit...what's the deal!? 

Seeing as that's my only complaint I'd say I made off pretty well. 

Rodeo's in town! One of the largest in the nation. You know what that means? Smokin' hott cowgirls everywhere, that's what it means!


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 18, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Rodeo's in town! One of the largest in the nation. You know what that means? Smokin' hott cowgirls everywhere, that's what it means!



You need to come check out the Calgary Stampede. By far my favourite time of year... for a variety of reasons.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 19, 2012)

Going to visit my GF in DC next weekend. I'm getting pretty damn excited. Anyone have any suggestions on things to do there, obviously there is a lot. Any places where medics gather like a cheap restaurant.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Going to visit my GF in DC next weekend. I'm getting pretty damn excited. Anyone have any suggestions on things to do there, obviously there is a lot. Any places where medics gather like a cheap restaurant.



 The cheapest restaurant medics gather at is Starbucks!
Why you're there, pick me up some coffee 

If you have time check out the following places:
National archives (free)
White house (free)
Lincoln memorial (free)
Washington monument  (costs money)
Hollocause museum
Arlington national cemetary.
The capital building. 
That's about all I have to say about that.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks to auto correct, Ben and Jerry's ice cream is now known as Ben and uterus between me and my girlfriend


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 19, 2012)

Car finally fixed after 2 weeks... almost $4000 in damage.  I missed my car!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 19, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> You need to come check out the Calgary Stampede. By far my favourite time of year... for a variety of reasons.



I've heard lots about it and would love to go one day.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 19, 2012)

Damn... the camera I ordered for my trip to Baltimore in two weeks was supposed to be here a week ago. And now the seller just randomly decides to refund my money. Now I have to wait for it to get back in my account so I can try ordering another one (Nikon D7000)


----------



## Anjel (Jun 19, 2012)

Im going to DC for my honeymoon. Lol

And I really need a break from school.

My cat was laying with his body up against my ear. He was purring, and all I think of is..

Hmmm sounds like a friction rub. 

Aye aye aye


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 19, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Im going to DC for my honeymoon. Lol


Just stay in the tourist areas. Seeing "the real DC" is ahh...exciting....yeah, that's it, exciting....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 19, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Just stay in the tourist areas. Seeing "the real DC" is ahh...exciting....yeah, that's it, exciting....



*cough* ghetto *cough*

Or so I'm told at least. 

If you're having to use the FD to "show presence" in neighborhoods at night your city may qualify as ghetto. 

I need to sleep. I need better blinds to sleep. I'm fighting off the urge to go to Walmart right now and get blackout curtains.

Off at 0430, home at 0500 gotta be up by 1300 and at work at 1430 for a meeting with HR about benefits and what happens at the end of school, then my final medic school scenario at 1515 to get myself cleared to sit for the NREMT then on shift at 1630 keeping the streets safe from intoxicated human beings. Well that was the theme of the night tonight at least. Apparently Sunday night is the new Friday night... :blink: I now understand why everyone from nights says "The Intermediate runs the calls and the medic drives."


----------



## Anjel (Jun 19, 2012)

I met six guys from dc fd when I did that centers for disaster prepardness training lol

 maybe I'll call then up. Lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 19, 2012)

In the midst of 12 days off and not missing the medic unit. 

Not even a little. 

I'm happy about it, but it's a little sad too. 

I remember how much I loved every shift, and while I still really like what I do... It's just a job.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Apparently Sunday night is the new Friday night... :blink:



Sunday Funday! Wake up hung over from saturday grab a 30 pack and lay out by the pool, get trashed, Pass out, wake up and eat some dinner then wash rinse and repeat haha oh how I miss Mizzou.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 19, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Damn... the camera I ordered for my trip to Baltimore in two weeks was supposed to be here a week ago. And now the seller just randomly decides to refund my money. Now I have to wait for it to get back in my account so I can try ordering another one (Nikon D7000)



Just get a go pro


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 19, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Just get a go pro



Nah... I already had a Nikon DSLR (D70) and want to keep that level of functionality.


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Rodeo's in town! One of the largest in the nation. You know what that means? Smokin' hott cowgirls everywhere, that's what it means!



I was going to say hot cowboys wearing nice wranglers and a couple trips to the JD tent.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 19, 2012)

So apparently my expensive workforce printer/fax/scanner is a piece of junk. Anybody have a printer that they like and doesn't require you to replace 90 dollars worth of color ink every time the black ink gets low?


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> So apparently my expensive workforce printer/fax/scanner is a piece of junk. Anybody have a printer that they like and doesn't require you to replace 90 dollars worth of color ink every time the black ink gets low?



We've had good luck with a few different Brother multifunction machines at home. Every couple weeks I get an email with different ones on sale for really good prices. Brothers have held better than other brands that family have had fwiw. 

I had a patient last night who was from north London. I could sit all night and chat with him and his wife. Neat life experiences they've had and the most awesome accents to go with it.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> So apparently my expensive workforce printer/fax/scanner is a piece of junk. Anybody have a printer that they like and doesn't require you to replace 90 dollars worth of color ink every time the black ink gets low?



I converted to a B&W laser printer about seven years ago and never looked back.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> So apparently my expensive workforce printer/fax/scanner is a piece of junk. Anybody have a printer that they like and doesn't require you to replace 90 dollars worth of color ink every time the black ink gets low?



I have a Canon Pixma.  I can't remember which series it is off the top of my head, and I'm not near it at the moment.  However, it does a great job with photos, regular printing, and anything else I have asked it to do. The scanner does a good job, and scanned images are very clear.

It has 5 ink wells - red, blue, yellow, and 2 black (one large, one small).  If you buy the replacement ink individually, it's around $15 per cartridge, or you can buy combo packs.  Sometimes they are cheaper, other times I have found it works out to the same price/cartridge or more, depending upon where I am buying them at.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 19, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> I converted to a B&W laser printer about seven years ago and never looked back.



Yeah that might be the way I end up going. Any particular one you like?

The problem is I have a little side project going at the moment that I need color for :/


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 19, 2012)

Mine is the Brother MFC 4800.  It's old but works.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 19, 2012)

Rhonda said:


> I was going to say hot cowboys wearing nice wranglers and a couple trips to the JD tent.



The JD tent is where it's at! I still stand by my hott cowgirls though


----------



## fast65 (Jun 19, 2012)

I want to be the first to congratulate Rob...I'll let him explain for what.  Anyways, congrats bud!


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 19, 2012)

CONGRATS ROB!!!! Woot woot!!

What'd you do? :unsure:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats Rob. (why are we congratulating Rob?)


----------



## fast65 (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't wanna ruin the surprise!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 19, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I don't wanna ruin the surprise!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


>



ROB! You da Man! Do you know who the mother is?


----------



## Anjel (Jun 19, 2012)

Yay rob! 

I am assuming he passed his scenario.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey Lifer's I'll be rolling out another EMTLIFE mini photo contest sometime tonight. If you haven't already done so please go to the "contest" forum and subscribe to that thread so you'll get the contest details as soon as I post em. 

Good Luck.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


>



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Achilles (Jun 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Hey Lifer's I'll be rolling out another EMTLIFE mini photo contest sometime tonight. If you haven't already done so please go to the "contest" forum and subscribe to that thread so you'll get the contest details as soon as I post em.
> 
> Good Luck.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> ROB! You da Man! Do you know who the mother is?



Cher...Cher is the mother


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 19, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Cher...Cher is the mother



Good god rob the woman is like 80! How drunk were you?


----------



## fast65 (Jun 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Good god rob the woman is like 80! How drunk were you?



She's not even like a cougar, she's a frickin saber tooth.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 19, 2012)

fast65 said:


> She's not even like a cougar, she's a frickin saber tooth.



That's a lot of experience right there!


----------



## fast65 (Jun 19, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> That's a lot of experience right there!



Perhaps a little too much...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 19, 2012)

You guys crack me up. Sorry I've been slow, busy keepin' the streets safe. 

Passed the scenario, all I have left is nremt practicals and written. The big part though is I received a verbal offer for a FT medic gig at my current company starting in July provided I don't have any foul ups with the NREMT. 

Can't wipe the :censored::censored::censored::censored: eating grin off my face 

Thank you all for the congrats, it really means a lot to me. Y'all kept me sane over the last year.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 19, 2012)

Good work, señor!


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 19, 2012)

If Sandusky did what he did because of "histrionic personality disorder," and he's almost guaranteed to get special hugs while in prison, does that make prison therapy?


----------



## fast65 (Jun 19, 2012)

I promise this is the last time I'll say this...at least on this topic. 

I told you so


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats, Rob!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> You guys crack me up. Sorry I've been slow, busy keepin' the streets safe.
> 
> Passed the scenario, all I have left is nremt practicals and written. The big part though is I received a verbal offer for a FT medic gig at my current company starting in July provided I don't have any foul ups with the NREMT.
> 
> ...



Dang and I already ordered the baby sized EMTLIFE.com onesie :/


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Dang and I already ordered the baby sized EMTLIFE.com onesie :/



Can you trade it in for an adult sized one? 



bigbaldguy said:


> So apparently my expensive workforce printer/fax/scanner is a piece of junk. Anybody have a printer that they like and doesn't require you to replace 90 dollars worth of color ink every time the black ink gets low?



I'd go with Kodak. They have pretty cheap cartridges, mostly because they have a separate print head that doesn't get thrown out when the cartridge is done. Up here Canuck land a B&W cartridge is about $10, is it would probably only be $7-$8 down there.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 19, 2012)

Except that Kodak is in bankruptcy looking to sell off everything.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 19, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Can you trade it in for an adult sized one?



If he can, I call dibs!


----------



## firetender (Jun 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Thank you all for the congrats, it really means a lot to me. Y'all kept me sane over the last year.


 
Very happy to hear the news! You worked real hard and through about fifteen major, major walls. That says a lot about the medic you are; you CAN perform while dealing with very human issues. Already, you have much to teach!

I'm also very proud to be part of this community which had room enough in it for you to share honestly and offered support in the ways you needed.

Many congrats!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 20, 2012)

ER resident 0 :: 8jimi8 3

1 for the first night he was wrong and threw a tantrum
1 for the second night he was wrong
1 for the attending telling him he was wrong in front of me.

Actually the last one should count as 2

8jimi8 4


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 20, 2012)

fast65 said:


> If he can, I call dibs!



Feet or no feet


----------



## fast65 (Jun 20, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Feet or no feet



Footie PJ's FTW!


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 20, 2012)

my hospice patient was ready to code......not like most. thus one was going any minute. my patients aren't supposed to do that


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 20, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> ER resident 0 :: 8jimi8 3
> 
> 1 for the first night he was wrong and threw a tantrum
> 1 for the second night he was wrong
> ...



Jimi is back! Glad to see you posting again as well as telling off residents haha.

It's Friday! You know what that means? Rodeo tomorrow night, that's what it means! Bring on the Jack Daniel's tent!


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 20, 2012)

Over the past 48 hours I've taken off and reinstalled the starter three times.  Had the starter and battery tested.  Both were just fine.  Replaced the starter anyway (under warranty) and at the end of the night last night, it still wouldn't start.

Go out this morning and it starts right up. 

Seriously?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 20, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Over the past 48 hours I've taken off and reinstalled the starter three times.  Had the starter and battery tested.  Both were just fine.  Replaced the starter anyway (under warranty) and at the end of the night last night, it still wouldn't start.
> 
> Go out this morning and it starts right up.
> 
> Seriously?



Sounds like you have a fouled connection somewhere my friend. My Heep does that from time to time and I cleaned the posts and connectors for the battery and it fixed it. Could be a ground wire being loose too.

That's a pain in the ***! Electrical gremlins suck!


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 20, 2012)

I had my first really critcal patient this week....Trached on a vent with a bolt and Ventriculostomy. Q15 vitals and Neuro assessments. That Clincal went by fast.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 20, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Over the past 48 hours I've taken off and reinstalled the starter three times.  Had the starter and battery tested.  Both were just fine.  Replaced the starter anyway (under warranty) and at the end of the night last night, it still wouldn't start.
> 
> Go out this morning and it starts right up.
> 
> Seriously?



Obviously it was just tired, don't you ever just get tired?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 20, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I had my first really critcal patient this week....Trached on a vent with a bolt and Ventriculostomy. Q15 vitals and Neuro assessments. That Clincal went by fast.



I'd love to hear about it from start to finish. Might I suggest you start a thread.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 20, 2012)

I hate it when the lawn service thinks that 7am is a great time to start.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 20, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I hate it when the lawn service thinks that 7am is a great time to start.



Are from Michigan because I started at 6:00 today


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 20, 2012)

NVRob said:


> It's Friday! You know what that means? Rodeo tomorrow night, that's what it means! Bring on the Jack Daniel's tent!



Have fun with that. I went last Thursday and I am going Saturday.


----------



## Jon (Jun 20, 2012)

Just got a chance to shake the hand of a true American Hero - Air Force ParaRescue Candidate doing his medic ride time with Philly Fire.

Something different.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 20, 2012)

Guess who just did fifty yards of mulch!!
This guy did! (of course I had the help of my three employees (and my trusty skid steer))


----------



## Anjel (Jun 20, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Are from Michigan because I started at 6:00 today



so glad I live in the middle of nowhere. But I an marrying a landscaper. He is always up with the sun.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 20, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Guess who just did fifty yards of mulch!!
> This guy did! (of course I had the help of my three employees (and my trusty skid steer))



That's a lot of mulch.


----------



## enjoynz (Jun 20, 2012)

Written over 70,000 words of my second novel..on the down hill run now!

P.S. The first page is devoted to a rouge piece of rigging from a sailing ship, smacking into the side of a passenger's face!


----------



## exodus (Jun 20, 2012)

I got a landscaper at my new house  he comes every other week.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 21, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Guess who just did fifty yards of mulch!!
> This guy did! (of course I had the help of my three employees (and my trusty skid steer))



Skid steer!!! I got to play with one last November when I help my father in law build a fence. He sucks at operating equipment and I can drive/operate anything. 

It was fun--nearly rolled it over and got it stuck.


----------



## exodus (Jun 21, 2012)

What happened to the EMTLife paracord contest?


----------



## Anjel (Jun 21, 2012)

exodus said:


> What happened to the EMTLife paracord contest?



Usalfyre won. And it closed.


----------



## socalmedic (Jun 21, 2012)

I fell Victim to censorship yet again. oh when will I learn my lesson.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 21, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> I fell Victim to censorship yet again. oh when will I learn my lesson.



It was either that or I removed the post completely...which do you prefer?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 21, 2012)

Me: When did the pain start?
Pt: Right after my surgery.
Me: Which was when?
Pt: Novem...no... January of last year.
Me:  As in 18 months ago?
Pt: Yes
Me: And it has been 10/10 the whole time, with no change?
Pt: Yes




...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 21, 2012)

linuss said:


> me: When did the pain start?
> Pt: Right after my surgery.
> Me: Which was when?
> Pt: Novem...no... January of last year.
> ...



i need drugz mr paramedic!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 21, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Me: When did the pain start?
> Pt: Right after my surgery.
> Me: Which was when?
> Pt: Novem...no... January of last year.
> ...


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## socalmedic (Jun 21, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> It was either that or I removed the post completely...which do you prefer?



dashed lines where the redaction was made, so as to show that there was at one time more said.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 21, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> dashed lines where the redaction was made, so as to show that there was at one time more said.



If I remember the next time, I'll think about it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok please don't make ffemt8978 grumpy because part of the duties of a junior CL is getting him back in his cage at night and getting him riled up makes it so much harder to do. We had to sing 45 minutes of "I'm a little tea pot" last night before he finally gave in.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 21, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> I fell Victim to censorship yet again. oh when will I learn my lesson.




I'm sorry, but your standing in my whine.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 21, 2012)

Good news... finally closed on my apartment!

Bad news... the judge in my traffic ticket denied my motion to dismiss (demurrer, to be technical).

Comforting news: The judge said I made a good argument and should have been a lawyer.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 21, 2012)

Why must the NREMT take so long to give me my Authorization to Test? Pain in my ***


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 21, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ok please don't make ffemt8978 grumpy because part of the duties of a junior CL is getting him back in his cage at night and getting him riled up makes it so much harder to do. We had to sing 45 minutes of "I'm a little tea pot" last night before he finally gave in.



I just rub that little spot between his eyebrows.  It weakens the eyelid muscles and he falls asleep sooner.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 21, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> We had to sing 45 minutes of "I'm a little tea pot" last night before he finally gave in.



Haha :rofl::rofl::rofl:


So when is the next contest?
I like the super close up pics you take and we have to guess what it is.
Oh btw, it's time for a joke!


Last night I went to bed with a cookie in my pocket and woke up all crummy!


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 21, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I just rub that little spot between his eyebrows.  It weakens the eyelid muscles and he falls asleep sooner.



Does this work with agitated patients too? Now THAT should be in the textbook!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 21, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Does this work with agitated patients too? Now THAT should be in the textbook!



I learned it with my newborns.  It works on everyone who wants you to rub their forehead.  I've used the trick in the ICU on agitated people.  Nobody can resist a scalp massage.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 21, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> I fell Victim to censorship yet again. oh when will I learn my lesson.



I did too. Don't feel bad.



bigbaldguy said:


> Ok please don't make ffemt8978 grumpy because  part of the duties of a junior CL is getting him back in his cage at  night and getting him riled up makes it so much harder to do. We had to  sing 45 minutes of "I'm a little tea pot" last night before he finally  gave in.



At least it wasn't "It's a small world".


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 21, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I did too. Don't feel bad.



Quite a few people did...I didn't discriminate today.


Aidey said:


> At least it wasn't "It's a small world".



Don't give him any ideas.


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 21, 2012)

When calming furry patients at my previous job I would rub small, slow circles either behind their ears, or over their shoulder blades. Worked very well in most cases. Even had clients commenting that Fluffy/Fido usually doesn't like strangers, or that they've never seen him/her so calm at the vet's. Wouldn't tell them it had to do with pressure-points and a type of alternative medicine we were taught in school though. I'd just tell them I was giving a kitty/puppy massage.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 21, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I did too. Don't feel bad.
> 
> 
> 
> At least it wasn't "It's a small world".




Meh... could be worse... it could have been [deep breath]

♫This is the song that never ends. It keeps going on and on my friend. Some people, started singing it not knowing what it was, and now they'll continue singing it because this is the song that never ends. It keeps going on and on my friend. Some people, started singing it not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it because it's the song that never ends. It keeps going on and on my friend. Some people started singing it not knowing what it was, and now they'll continue singing it because this is the song that never ends. It keeps going on and on my friend. Some people, started singing it not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it because it's the song that never ends. It keeps going on and on my friend. Some people started singing it not knowing what it was, and now they'll continue singing it because this is the song that never ends. It keeps going on and on my friend. Some people, started singing it not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it because it's the song that never ends. It keeps going on and on my friend. ♫


----------



## Anjel (Jun 21, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> When calming furry patients at my previous job I would rub small, slow circles either behind their ears, or over their shoulder blades. Worked very well in most cases. Even had clients commenting that Fluffy/Fido usually doesn't like strangers, or that they've never seen him/her so calm at the vet's. Wouldn't tell them it had to do with pressure-points and a type of alternative medicine we were taught in school though. I'd just tell them I was giving a kitty/puppy massage.



Side note: our rat we got two days ago is in labor I think. How long does it normally take. She is breathing heavily and spotting lol


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 21, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Side note: our rat we got two days ago is in labor I think. How long does it normally take. She is breathing heavily and spotting lol



Take bets on how many babies she'll have. \


----------



## Anjel (Jun 21, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Take bets on how many babies she'll have. \



Im guessing 4. hopefully.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 21, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Side note: our rat we got two days ago is in labor I think. How long does it normally take. She is breathing heavily and spotting lol



Remember APGAR


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Fixed that for ya.



If I didn't suck at math, I would happily use that on some of the people that call.



Had a guy not too long ago call because he fell 4 days prior.  We show up non-lights and siren for, you know, the non-emergency, and he's livid.    "Thank God I wasn't dying or I'd having nothing done.  I should have had my daughter take me, it would have been faster."


"Sir, if you were dying, there'd actually be stuff to do.  And yes, you could have had your daughter take you, at any time between 4 days ago when it happened and today when it suddenly became an emergency that required 911."



My attitude is dictated by yours


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm a Cub Scout leader!


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 22, 2012)

So, my husband has had absolutely no healing of his leg he broke roller skating in the last two months.  Looks like he is going to be getting a bone stimulator in the very near future.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 22, 2012)

Forza 4 is making me want a stick shift again


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Im guessing 4. hopefully.



Hopefully, but I think an 'average' litter is 8-10. I've heard of a litter of 25 before.

I've never been a mid-wife to a rat, but I think it will be over within several hours.

Here's a scary rat fact. A 6 week old male can impregnate a female rat. The female goes into heat every 4-5 days, and will be in heat several hours after finishing giving birth. Make sure you separate any male babies from the mom at 5 weeks old. Otherwise, the baby boys may make their mom and sisters pregnant.

Here's some links I hope would be helpful.
http://ratguide.com/breeding/pregnancy/overt_gestational_changes.php (May be a bit late for this one, but I'll put it up here for info)
http://ratguide.com/breeding/pregnancy/fertility_problems_and_litter_loss.php (also has info on newborn rat pups)
http://ratguide.com/breeding/postpartum/lactation_and_milk.php
http://ratguide.com/breeding/postpartum/maternal_behaviors.php
http://ratguide.com/breeding/birth/labor_and_birth.php
http://ratguide.com/breeding/birth/labor_emergencies.php


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 22, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> Here's a scary rat fact. A 6 week old male can impregnate a female rat. The female goes into heat every 4-5 days, and will be in heat several hours after finishing giving birth. Make sure you separate any male babies from the mom at 5 weeks old. Otherwise, the baby boys may make their mom and sisters pregnant.



While I'm not sure about rats, the worst thing about mice is that the mice often like to make their first litter lunch. Also, the only thing I hated more than getting ear clippings, was sexing the baby mice when it came time to wean them.


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 22, 2012)

A healthy, unstressed mother rat typically will not eat healthy babies. Stillborn babies, maybe, but not the healthy ones.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 22, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> A healthy, unstressed mother rat typically will not eat healthy babies. Stillborn babies, maybe, but not the healthy ones.




Well, considering these were lab mice, I guess stress could be reasonably considering a factor.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 22, 2012)

This post made from 41000 feet.


----------



## SSwain (Jun 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> This post made from 41000 feet.



41,000 feet of what?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> This post made from 41000 feet.


Violation! Violation!


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 22, 2012)

Laptop <$1000 that can run most current games; go!

I'm looking at a few asus machines that look pretty decent, but I'm looking for input on other manufacturers


----------



## fast65 (Jun 22, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Forza 4 is making me want a stick shift again



I know  It makes me miss my STi...but I shall have him back again on the 29th


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 22, 2012)

SSwain said:


> 41,000 feet of what?



I'm guessing above sea-level.


----------



## SSwain (Jun 22, 2012)

Well... I got a bad feeling. 
But I'm hoping for the best, and planning for the worst.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 22, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Laptop <$1000 that can run most current games; go!
> 
> I'm looking at a few asus machines that look pretty decent, but I'm looking for input on other manufacturers



Laptop >$6000 that can do just about anything - go!


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Laptop >$6000 that can do just about anything - go!



Should I assume you're buying this for me?


----------



## Achilles (Jun 22, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> I'm guessing above sea-level.



I sure hope so! Challenger deep is like 35,000 feet.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 22, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Should I assume you're buying this for me?



Yep, right after your payment of $60000 clears.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 22, 2012)

My neurons are screaming!  I can't learn anything new if I know the names of 400 children.  It's not going to happen.  Nap imminent.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I either lost one of my paramedic books or someone figured oo a free book. :angry: I really don't want to buy a new one.


----------



## SSwain (Jun 22, 2012)

Well....hoping for the best paid off.

I passed my written exam today.

Soon I will be a licensed WI EMT-B


----------



## Anjel (Jun 22, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> A healthy, unstressed mother rat typically will not eat healthy babies. Stillborn babies, maybe, but not the healthy ones.



Still no babies yet.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sometimes motorcycle clubs (gangs) will actually do some good things for the community and work together. 

A soldier from a close by town was killed by an IED. A church group from out of state was planning on protesting at the funeral services. It seemed liked thousands of people were out with American flags lining the road, on/off ramps, and overpasses. Included of all of the people were several motorcycle clubs flying American flags. 

It was an extremely nice thing to see.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 22, 2012)

firefite said:


> Sometimes motorcycle clubs (gangs) will actually do some good things for the community and work together.
> 
> A soldier from a close by town was killed by an IED. A church group from out of state was planning on protesting at the funeral services. It seemed liked thousands of people were out with American flags lining the road, on/off ramps, and overpasses. Included of all of the people were several motorcycle clubs flying American flags.
> 
> It was an extremely nice thing to see.



That's awesome  

Is it odd that my trach patient, his caregiver, and my partner are rocking out to Survivor?


----------



## Achilles (Jun 22, 2012)

firefite said:


> Sometimes motorcycle clubs (gangs) will actually do some good things for the community and work together.
> 
> A soldier from a close by town was killed by an IED. A church group from out of state was planning on protesting at the funeral services. It seemed liked thousands of people were out with American flags lining the road, on/off ramps, and overpasses. Included of all of the people were several motorcycle clubs flying American flags.
> 
> It was an extremely nice thing to see.



Westburo baptist church would be the church and the motor cycle club is the patriot riders. WBC is hate by many.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 22, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Westburo baptist church would be the church and the motor cycle club is the patriot riders. WBC is hate by many.



Patriot riders weren't the only motorcycle club there. The Los Vagos was on of the several other clubs.


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 22, 2012)

firefite said:


> Sometimes motorcycle clubs (gangs) will actually do some good things for the community and work together.
> 
> A soldier from a close by town was killed by an IED. A church group from out of state was planning on protesting at the funeral services. It seemed liked thousands of people were out with American flags lining the road, on/off ramps, and overpasses. Included of all of the people were several motorcycle clubs flying American flags.
> 
> It was an extremely nice thing to see.



Calling Westboro Baptist a church is akin to calling a dog with a stethoscope in its ears a paramedic.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 22, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Well....hoping for the best paid off.
> 
> I passed my written exam today.
> 
> Soon I will be a licensed WI EMT-B



Congrats!

Why do people protest funerals. Talk about disrespectful.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 22, 2012)

firefite said:


> Sometimes motorcycle clubs (gangs) will actually do some good things for the community and work together.
> 
> A soldier from a close by town was killed by an IED. A church group from out of state was planning on protesting at the funeral services. It seemed liked thousands of people were out with American flags lining the road, on/off ramps, and overpasses. Included of all of the people were several motorcycle clubs flying American flags.
> 
> It was an extremely nice thing to see.




I maintain that hating the Westboro Baptist Church is the only topic that everyone can agree on.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 22, 2012)

Not my pic, but epic nonetheless.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I maintain that hating the Westboro Baptist Church is the only topic that everyone can agree on.



If I was an EMT or FF in Kansas city and recieved a call to that church, I can honestly say I'd be very nervous on going in. I know a ton of people have tried to burn the place down.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 22, 2012)

Achilles said:


> If I was an EMT or FF in Kansas city and recieved a call to that church, I can honestly say I'd be very nervous on going in. I know a ton of people have tried to burn the place down.



Dispatch: "medic 104 respond to westboro baptist church for a subject ill"

Medic 104: "do we really have to..."


----------



## Aidey (Jun 22, 2012)

The WBC is in Topeka, unless something has significantly changed.


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 22, 2012)

Achilles said:


> If I was an EMT or FF in Kansas city and recieved a call to that church, I can honestly say I'd be very nervous on going in. I know a ton of people have tried to burn the place down.



Is the scene safe? No, because if I enter that scene, the people there will definitely not be safe. <_<


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Still no babies yet.



How's the mom doing?

Of course I mean both the human mom and the rattie mom.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 22, 2012)

Today's activity.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Feels a little weird to hop back on a truck after a six
Month hiatus. My crew has been awesome and let's me do more than just watch. Just returned from taking two nine year old boys with head injuries sustained during separate rugby tackles, not a call I'd ever get at home!


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 22, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Not my pic, but epic nonetheless.



Right click save


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jun 22, 2012)

WBC was planning a protest at two little boys funerals here in WA. It was amazing to see the number of soldiers, MC's, and the like that gathered almost immediately to counter protest. They never showed...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 22, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Well....hoping for the best paid off.
> 
> I passed my written exam today.
> 
> Soon I will be a licensed WI EMT-B



Awesome congrats!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 23, 2012)

Good day today. ACLS Recert (yay extended for another 4 months past my old one lol), additional vent training from a local flight service's RRT, and lots of scenario cases to run. All paid training by the Evil Empire  
Oh, and I finished apps for Montgomery County TX EMS, WilCo EMS, and a few other places.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 23, 2012)

I just stuck a patient six times, managed to get a 24 in the top of her left foot.  That was an IV that I really needed… Rather than just starting one for the heck if it.  

Not my proudest moment.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 23, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I just stuck a patient six times, managed to get a 24 in the top of her left foot.  That was an IV that I really needed… Rather than just starting one for the heck if it.
> 
> Not my proudest moment.



Yowsers. No EJ? It happens! The ones you really need are the toughest ones to get. I played paddy-cake with an IV yesterday and blew the one good vein we had if it makes you feel any better.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 23, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I just stuck a patient six times, managed to get a 24 in the top of her left foot.  That was an IV that I really needed… Rather than just starting one for the heck if it.
> 
> Not my proudest moment.



Been there, done that.  It was me and another medic both working on getting some access.  She had absolutely nothing in her arms, the EJ the other medic tried to hit blew, and a few other attempts were no good as well.  I finally got a 24 on the top of her foot as well.  It has been my first, and only, IV in the foot.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 23, 2012)

My uncle just had a 6 vessel CABG, impressive? :wacko:


----------



## Aidey (Jun 23, 2012)

I managed to make a fire medic yell at me in front of the patient. That was a first.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 23, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I managed to make a fire medic yell at me in front of the patient. That was a first.



How'd you pull that one off?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 23, 2012)

I made a Trooper Medic very sad when I told him his patient was going via ground and not by air. 

His pout was priceless.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I made a Trooper Medic very sad when I told him his patient was going via ground and not by air.
> 
> His pout was priceless.



Trooper Medic?


----------



## ShannahQuilts (Jun 23, 2012)

Aren't CHP supposed to all be First Responders?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 23, 2012)

HEMS in Delaware is provided by State Police Troopers that are also paramedics. Trooper Medics.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> HEMS in Delaware is provided by State Police Troopers that are also paramedics. Trooper Medics.



Ooh nice to know. LEO have nothing to do with EMS here.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 23, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> HEMS in Delaware is provided by State Police Troopers that are also paramedics. Trooper Medics.



That is a really interesting set up. I really thought about applying for a summer externship at the Shock Trauma Center but I would end up spending more on housing than I would make. The experience would be priceless tho.


----------



## Meursault (Jun 24, 2012)

Anyone from Kentucky around? Do you have some sort of alternative to ICS/NIMS where command is determined by duels?
http://www.loweringthebar.net/2009/02/first-responders-cannot-duel-in-kentucky.html
The original statute, passed in 1998; note that Wiffle Bats are still okay.


ChaseZ33 said:


> I would end up spending more on housing than I would make. The experience would be priceless tho.



Do you see a conflict here? How much money would you "lose" to get to do this?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't understand how some of you all work in slow rural systems. Spent 12 hours sitting in post yesterday and seems like it may be the same tonight and I'm pulling my hair out from boredom.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I don't understand how some of you all work in slow rural systems. Spent 12 hours sitting in post yesterday and seems like it may be the same tonight and I'm pulling my hair out from boredom.



I like it when I'm on BLS, I'm not a fan of doing IFTs. For ALS (911 cars) I like being busy. It makes the day go by quick and sitting in an ambulance for 12 hours sucks. On back to back to back 12 hours shifts I like the middle shift to be slow so I can get some sleep.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 24, 2012)

*Germs*

Met one of the Georgetown EMS folks today. Good looking rig and a sharp medic. Very interesting college run EMS program. Check it out here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgetown_Emergency_Response_Medical_Service


----------



## SSwain (Jun 24, 2012)

Small pic, but here's my future ride...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 24, 2012)

"the voices in my head are telling me to attack you take your scissors and stab you with them"

"you should tell the voices in your head to be quiet, because that won't end well for you if you listen to them."

Gotta love those lovely HI/SI patients.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 24, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Small pic, but here's my future ride...



Looks big. Does it come with a jet bridge to into it?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 24, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Small pic, but here's my future ride...



I love the look of the medium duty ambulances but I would never want to drive one around in my response area. 

One question I have is how smooth are they coming to a stop with air brakes compared to friction brakes on type I-III ambulances? Never driven a truck with air brakes but from what I hear they aren't the smoothest under braking.

A couple of the rural services here use medium duty ambulances and when they get to the hospital the air-ride suspension lowers the box down to a level where you can unload the gurney. Pretty damn cool to see.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I love the look of the medium duty ambulances but I would never want to drive one around in my response area.
> 
> One question I have is how smooth are they coming to a stop with air brakes compared to friction brakes on type I-III ambulances? Never driven a truck with air brakes but from what I hear they aren't the smoothest under braking.
> 
> A couple of the rural services here use medium duty ambulances and when they get to the hospital the air-ride suspension lowers the box down to a level where you can unload the gurney. Pretty damn cool to see.



Most of the medium duties have hydraulic brakes with an air parking brake. Air brakes on an ambulance would suck.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Most of the medium duties have hydraulic brakes with an air parking brake. Air brakes on an ambulance would suck.



Or air-assisted brakes. The Kodiak MD rig I drove in Pecos had the air assist, along with an exhaust brake. Thing sucked to drive.... but then again, I love working in Type IIs.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 24, 2012)

I was out in the woods last night......I just found a tick in a very unpleasant place  :censored:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 24, 2012)

I may or may not have found a by-pass to our ambulances secured WiFi....


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 24, 2012)

I love camping


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 24, 2012)

firefite said:


> I may or may not have found a by-pass to our ambulances secured WiFi....



WEP or WPA?


----------



## Achilles (Jun 24, 2012)

EMT11KDL said:


> I love camping
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must be far enough away if you still get cell phone range


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 24, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> WEP or WPA?



WEP with an unknown (to EMTs and medics) code.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 24, 2012)

firefite said:


> WEP with an unknown (to EMTs and medics) code.



Figured.  WEP can be cracked in about 10 minutes without much effort.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I don't understand how some of you all work in slow rural systems. Spent 12 hours sitting in post yesterday and seems like it may be the same tonight and I'm pulling my hair out from boredom.



Sometimes it sucks...but it's also part of the reason that I'm so good at Call of Duty.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jun 24, 2012)

Captain Black Cloud reporting for duty.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 24, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Figured.  WEP can be cracked in about 10 minutes without much effort.



Except I have no clue where to even start. The modem inside the unit has an Ethernet port. So I plugged a cable in and connected it to the port on my laptop. Made my laptop a hotspot with WEP password (so that I know the password) and now WiFi for the iPhones, iPads, and computers.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 24, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Met one of the Georgetown EMS folks today. Good looking rig and a sharp medic. Very interesting college run EMS program.


Would've thought they'd be BLS. Interesting!

Are most of the college services you've run in to BLS?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2012)

This whole internal transfer thing is confusing. I've heard there's a place I can look at internal postings before they get put on the company's public site, but I can't find it. Lol I'm tired and I'll just call HR tomorrow


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm under a Tropical Storm Watch now.

For those who don't know, a Watch means that a TS or Hurricane Party is possible within the specified area.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 24, 2012)

30 minute call to dispatch today. They could hear radio traffic but no one could hear them. I decide to call them up and let them know we can't hear them. So they test their main radio, nothing. Back up radio, nothing. Back up radio to the back up radio, still nothing. 

Of course while I'm still on the phone when them a code 3 call comes in. Dispatch is like "uhhh hey I need you guys to play dispatch until we fix the radio issue". So we had to stay on the phone with dispatch write down all the call information and then dispatch the units out. It was a different experience.


----------



## FourLoko (Jun 24, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> I'm under a Tropical Storm Watch now.
> 
> For those who don't know, a Watch means that a TS or Hurricane Party is possible within the specified area.



warning then watch right?

are you watching?


----------



## Achilles (Jun 24, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> I'm under a Tropical Storm Watch now.
> 
> For those who don't know, a Watch means that a TS or Hurricane Party is possible within the specified area.










Light green is a moderate rain and the red is hail.


The purple is RF


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 24, 2012)

Achilles said:


> You must be far enough away if you still get cell phone range



Haha nope i just got home. Lol


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 24, 2012)

What a shift!  It started at 8:05, just 5 minutes into the shift, and never stopped.  Things were spaced out so it was a steady pace throughout the day.  We had 6 runs in the first 16 hours, which isn't really all that bad.  It was the 6 runs in the next 6 hours (from midnight to 6) that totally sucked!  At least we got out on time.


----------



## Steam Engine (Jun 24, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I was out in the woods last night......I just found a tick in a very unpleasant place  :censored:



You should see your doctor. Lyme and other tick-borne diseases are no joke.


----------



## SSwain (Jun 24, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Looks big. Does it come with a jet bridge to into it?



It's a Freightliner/Medtec
Seems like most ALS departments around here run them.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 24, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Would've thought they'd be BLS. Interesting!
> 
> Are most of the college services you've run in to BLS?



I did say medic but they are BLS unit. Honestly not sure what cert was of guy I met.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 24, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I did say medic but they are BLS unit. Honestly not sure what cert was of guy I met.



Ah, gotcha. Seems like there are few college ALS agencies, and nearly none with students as ALS providers, far as I can tell. Still, college EMS is a darn good thing!


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm now under a Tropical Storm Warning.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 25, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> I'm now under a Tropical Storm Warning.



Sounds like u might get a little wet than. Now remember you don't need to water your lawn today


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 25, 2012)

I have two words. 

Star. Ving. 

That is all.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 25, 2012)

Just used the word eructation in my pcr. Feeling kinda special right now.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 25, 2012)

Just finished 3hrs of extrication training in 95-100 degree heat. Holy :censored::censored::censored::censored:, somebody shoot me


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 25, 2012)

EMT11KDL said:


> Sounds like u might get a little wet than. Now remember you don't need to water your lawn today



We've had about 10 inches of rain in the last 48 hours.  The sprinklers will still come on on Saturday.  Automatic sprinklers.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 25, 2012)

Wife filed for divorce today .


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 25, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Wife filed for divorce today .



Man that sucks. I'm so sorry.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 25, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Wife filed for divorce today .



I'm really sorry to hear that


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 25, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Wife filed for divorce today .



Been there. It sucks. So sorry...

However, a few years later, it has gotten better. And it will for you, too. 

Even though right now it sucks.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 25, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Wife filed for divorce today .



Im so sorry *hugs*


----------



## exodus (Jun 25, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Wife filed for divorce today .



I know I haven't gone through it. But from a youngen and outsider view. You're going to be away from the stresses that she's causing and you can start to really move on. 

Sorry to hear you do have to go through it though.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jun 25, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Just used the word eructation in my pcr. Feeling kinda special right now.



Just because you Canadians have superior EMS training doesn't mean you gotta shove it in our faces all the time! :-D


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 25, 2012)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> Just because you Canadians have superior EMS training doesn't mean you gotta shove it in our faces all the time! :-D



That is a very good word!


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 25, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Wife filed for divorce today .



That sucks.  Sorry.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 25, 2012)

We all love you, usal!


----------



## Achilles (Jun 25, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> We've had about 10 inches of rain in the last 48 hours.  The sprinklers will still come on on Saturday.  Automatic sprinklers.



Rain Sensors do wonders!!!
So does turning the system off, very simple to do. If you need a walk through just give me a shout I do irrigation all the time!


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 25, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Rain Sensors do wonders!!!
> So does turning the system off, very simple to do. If you need a walk through just give me a shout I do irrigation all the time!



I could care less.  The water comes from a recycled system.  All the homes in our neighborhood are on the same system.

Rain fills up our lakes/ponds.  Pipes from the lake irrigate our lawns.

The beauty of living in a master planned city.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 25, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Wife filed for divorce today .



Ouch :/


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 25, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Just used the word eructation in my pcr. Feeling kinda special right now.



You treated a volcano?


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 25, 2012)

Getting my car detailed, going to get a price quote on it Wednesday, shop around for a truck in that price range and make a swap. 

That's how it's supposed to work anyway


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You treated a volcano?



You don't have google?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 25, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> You don't have google?



volcanoes were definitely mentioned in the first thing that popped up on google


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 25, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> You don't have google?



 As per my departments rules I will have you know I always wear eye protection.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 25, 2012)

Another fun day in the NICU, one of my patients was going through DTs as well as having a NSTEMI and various other problems. He was on a versed/fentanyl drip with versed running @ 18mg/hr  which had him out with a RASS of -3, but we had to pause the drips to do a few procedures and after ~ 15 seconds off the drips he was up fighting and required a 20 mg bolus to get him back down. But I did get to do some arterial sticks, draw sterile cultures, learned a lot about vents, and gave tons of medication. Also go to help set up a Lidco non invasive cardiac monitor (http://www.lidco.com/), very cool alternative to using a PA line. He did have an A line which I love, especially since i was hanging Norepi and dobutamine. 

Then the 500lb guy in the room next door almost extubated himself, which would have meant a surgical cric since it took the doctors about 2 hours to figure out how they were going to intubate him in the first place.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 25, 2012)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/expresident/pictures-that-will-restore-your-faith-in-humanity


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You treated a volcano?



If by volcano you mean person so full of crap it was erupting out if them, then yes.



bigbaldguy said:


> As per my departments rules I will have you know I always wear eye protection.



I was debating using a nose clip but didn't want to embarrass the pt. Pt had a Bowel obstruction and was 
Vomiting feces. They also had c diff. I did all I could not to vomit myself.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 25, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> If by volcano you mean person so full of crap it was erupting out if them, then yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I usually wear a N95 mask, it helps a little. I have seen people put vicks inside but never tried it.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 25, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I usually wear a N95 mask, it helps a little. I have seen people put vicks inside but never tried it.



I did use an N 95.

I hate Vics and I would be wary to use something that would open up my nasal passages more.


----------



## ShannahQuilts (Jun 25, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Wife filed for divorce today .



I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 25, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> If by volcano you mean person so full of crap it was erupting out if them, then yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I keep getting 'Hey, where were you?' or 'We could have used your nose' type questions when I miss a smelly call. Been completely anosmic for most of my life.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 25, 2012)

So I'm finding that dating a woman who is like 1000 times smarter than me has definite advantages. For instance when I make a statement and she gives me the look I know what I said was incorrect. I don't even bother Googling it anymore. I'm dating a woman who has an informational accuracy rate greater than Google it's awesome  The fact that she's cute is a bonus.


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 25, 2012)

Posting that with the hopes she'll see it?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> So I'm finding that dating a woman who is like 1000 times smarter than me has definite advantages. For instance when I make a statement and she gives me the look I know what I said was incorrect. I don't even bother Googling it anymore. I'm dating a woman who has an informational accuracy rate greater than Google it's awesome  The fact that she's cute is a bonus.



Does she have a sister or daughter over the age of 18?  :lol:


----------



## Anjel (Jun 25, 2012)

Anyone notice where Sasha went?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 25, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Wife filed for divorce today .



I'm sorry to hear that. Never experienced it and I can't imagine how it feels, let me know if you need anything.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jun 25, 2012)

Got my final exams/assessments in a few weeks to qualify as a medic. Anyone know where I can find some good videos detailed obstetric manovres including "Lovet's Manoeuvre" and Mariceau-Smellie-Veit Manoeuvre ?

Not much online. I've done it was obstetric dummies, just want to see more


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 26, 2012)

firefite said:


> Does she have a sister or daughter over the age of 18?  :lol:



Negative.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 26, 2012)

Taco ambulance makes anyone's argument invalid haha.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 26, 2012)

I may or may not have managed to set my car alarm off in the parking lot of my apartment complex at 0445...oops. I bet there are some angry people turning over in bed right now.


----------



## SSwain (Jun 26, 2012)

NREMT certificate came in the mail yesterday!
I was a pi$$ed that the postal carrier folded it in order to fit in the mail box.

Nevermind the big bold letters on the envelope that state "DO NOT BEND".:angry:


----------



## Aidey (Jun 26, 2012)

Someone rescue me. I have an emt student today who is chipper. :screwy:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Wife filed for divorce today .



I'm sorry man


----------



## SSwain (Jun 26, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Someone rescue me. I have an emt student today who is chipper. :screwy:



Would you rather them be sullen and withdrawn?


----------



## Aidey (Jun 26, 2012)

I would rather they didn't exist. But sullen and withdrawn works when I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## Melclin (Jun 26, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> So I'm finding that dating a woman who is like 1000 times smarter than me has definite advantages. For instance when I make a statement and she gives me the look I know what I said was incorrect. I don't even bother Googling it anymore. I'm dating a woman who has an informational accuracy rate greater than Google it's awesome  The fact that she's cute is a bonus.



Smart chicks are the best. Every time I meet a woman who can demolish me in an intellectual argument, I have this powerful urge to get down on one knee and propose.




firefite said:


> Taco ambulance makes anyone's argument invalid haha.



Nandos had Peri-medic truck floating around the city for a while, flogging chicken. Greatest thing I ever saw.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2012)

Ahhh the one singular reason I'm wasting my time volunteering at an FD is paying off... They're paying for conference next month and I'll be able to get my TCCC cert out of it


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 26, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Ahhh the one singular reason I'm wasting my time volunteering at an FD is paying off... They're paying for conference next month and I'll be able to get my TCCC cert out of it



After 6 months as an RN I can take TNCC for free at my hospital


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jun 26, 2012)

But you'll have the cleanest ambulance ever!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> After 6 months as an RN I can take TNCC for free at my hospital



I could make the Evil Empire pay for it, since I'm FT and been there over 6 months... but they do reimbursment. The volly dept I joined (just for this reason, and other training classes they'll pay for) pays up front for it.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 26, 2012)

Had to have something new find it's way to my desk...


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 26, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Had to have something new find it's way to my desk...



I can't post pictures on my IPad but someone needs to imbed this haha

http://grcctoday.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/milton-stapler1.jpg


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 26, 2012)

On my last call last night, I had to check out an officer for neck pain after a suspect rammed his car.  Officer was going to sign AMA, so being the smart *** I am, I said 

"Press hard, 3 copies.  This is not an admission of guilt, just a promise to contact the court within 11 days"



Oh yes, he lol'd.


----------



## saskgirl (Jun 26, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Had to have something new find it's way to my desk...



Nice! I looked everywhere at Christmas to find one of these for my sister... sadly no dice.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 26, 2012)

Sir I am a paramedic! 

I am trained to whisper sweet nothings in your ear!


----------



## Achilles (Jun 26, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Had to have something new find it's way to my desk...



I'm sorry about your divorce but I've got a question that's been bugging me.
Are you related to Chuck Norris?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 26, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I'm sorry about your divorce but I've got a question that's been bugging me.
> Are you related to Chuck Norris?



Other than in nickname no lol.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Sir I am a paramedic!
> 
> I am trained to whisper sweet nothings in your ear!



Creeeepy


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Sir I am a paramedic!
> 
> I am trained to whisper sweet nothings in your ear!



You might want to go back to medic school and study anatomy some more...you got the genders reversed from the photo.:lol:


----------



## Anjel (Jun 26, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> You might want to go back to medic school and study anatomy some more...you got the genders reversed from the photo.:lol:



I was more referring to me putting it into practice lol


----------



## fast65 (Jun 26, 2012)

So I heard it was your birthday JPINFV...this goes to you:






Happy birthday :birthday:


----------



## Achilles (Jun 26, 2012)

fast65 said:


> So I heard it was your birthday JPINFV...this goes to you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What goes up but never comes down?

Your age!!!


You know you're old when you sing along to elevator music

Or 

you start every sentance with "nowadays"

Or

You and your teeth don't sleep together!


Happy birthday, since you're too old for gifts, the only thing you're getting is another year older!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 26, 2012)

fast65 said:


> So I heard it was your birthday JPINFV...this goes to you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks!

On a side note, I don't have internet at my apartment yet (clubhouse does, though), so I'm going to be around sporadically till Saturday.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 26, 2012)

Dear patient I  got to "admit" while on call last night (side note: we get day after call off, so wee! We also had journal club last night, so I got to roll up to the hospital about 2.5 hours 'late' after a free stake dinner), you're NPO because the specialist might want to do a procedure after he consults on you. It doesn't help anything to go AMA to eat lunch and then show up later after the consultant leaves for the day. Love, your OMS-III.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday JPINFV, remember age is just wibbly-wobbly timey-wimey stuff and all that really matters is how old you feel


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 26, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Happy Birthday JPINFV, remember age is just wibbly-wobbly timey-wimey stuff and all that really matters is how old you feel



Have you seen the new companion? They managed to top Amelia Pond!


----------



## fast65 (Jun 26, 2012)

Not gonna lie, I really wanna get an FNH Five-Seven...I just can't justify spending $1100 on one. h34r:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 26, 2012)

jpinfv said:


> have you seen the new companion? They managed to top amelia pond!



heresy!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 26, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> JPINFV said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen the new companion? They managed to top Amelia Pond!
> ...









[insert obvious cliche regarding hot companion and a police box]


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 26, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> [insert obvious cliche regarding hot companion and a police box]



Charge of heresy has been withdrawn my bad. Still she's no red head in a police uniform, just saying.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 26, 2012)

I love the pseudo-seizing patients who's entire knowledge of seizures is off of TV. Especially when they call at 2am. :glare:


----------



## Anjel (Jun 26, 2012)

Me: any medical problems?
Patient: Doctor says I have a rare seizure disorder.
Me: Oh what's it called?
Patient: pseudo seizure disorder.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Me: any medical problems?
> Patient: Doctor says I have a rare seizure disorder.
> Me: Oh what's it called?
> Patient: pseudo seizure disorder.



Pseudo seizure patients are only transported by a CCT unit here :lol: :lol:


----------



## nemedic (Jun 26, 2012)

firefite said:


> Does she have a sister or daughter over the age of 18?  :lol:



Or other female family at or older than 18 in or around the Boston area?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks like I get to make a call to our county health department. Got into a small arguement with a SNF. The SNF wants us (EMS) to take off all our BSI when we enter their facility. They let us put it back on once we get in the patients room but can't wear it anywhere else. 

I'm sorry but I'm not going to take off my BSI stuff when our patient is in contact isolation. Even if I'm not touching the patient I'm still touching the gurney. They are they only SNF in the county that makes us take everything off.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 26, 2012)

firefite said:


> Looks like I get to make a call to our county health department. Got into a small arguement with a SNF. The SNF wants us (EMS) to take off all our BSI when we enter their facility. They let us put it back on once we get in the patients room but can't wear it anywhere else.
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm not going to take off my BSI stuff when our patient is in contact isolation. Even if I'm not touching the patient I'm still touching the gurney. They are they only SNF in the county that makes us take everything off.



So what is their reason for wanting you to remove BSI?


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 26, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> So what is their reason for wanting you to remove BSI?



Not wanting to expose the patients in the hallways to the contagions of the patient.  

Or so I would guess.  

I can see keeping gloves on to push a contact iso patient, but that's all.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 26, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> So what is their reason for wanting you to remove BSI?



"we got in trouble by county health because our nurses kept coming out of patients rooms and still had their gloves on. And then they would go and touch stuff in the hallway."

.... We aren't employed by them. There is a difference between their nurses and us. I'm not gonna be touching anything in the hallway.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 26, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Not wanting to expose the patients in the hallways to the contagions of the patient.
> 
> Or so I would guess.
> 
> I can see keeping gloves on to push a contact iso patient, but that's all.



This would make sense. I keep my gloves on(after getting a fresh pair) but leave gown, mask(patient will be masked) etc in the room to not spread whatever around.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 26, 2012)

4 more shifts then Im off for nearly 2 weeks on vacay to Virginia and DC.

Im gonna be in DC for July 4th. That should be fun.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 26, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> 4 more shifts then Im off for nearly 2 weeks on vacay to Virginia and DC.
> 
> Im gonna be in DC for July 4th. That should be fun.



Anything special in DC? 

I'm trying to find things to do for our honeymoon


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 26, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> 4 more shifts then Im off for nearly 2 weeks on vacay to Virginia and DC.
> 
> Im gonna be in DC for July 4th. That should be fun.



I'm gonna be in fairfax for July 4th. I've always wanted to be on he mall for independence day. 

15 miles. But I would never take my little kids into that insanity.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 26, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> This would make sense. I keep my gloves on(after getting a fresh pair) but leave gown, mask(patient will be masked) etc in the room to not spread whatever around.



I don't have an issue with taking off the gown. But they want it all of including the gloves on. So I end up using 3-4 pairs of gloves for one simple IFT.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 26, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I'm gonna be in fairfax for July 4th. I've always wanted to be on he mall for independence day.
> 
> 15 miles. But I would never take my little kids into that insanity.



I think my wife is planning for us to be on the mall most of the 4th. She warned me on what to expect-and I hate crowds. 

 Except for DC we'll be in Hampton with her parents.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Anything special in DC?
> 
> I'm trying to find things to do for our honeymoon



DC has the usual museums and American history stuff. It's been 15 years since I was last there so I'm not really sure what to expect.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Anything special in DC?
> 
> I'm trying to find things to do for our honeymoon



If you are a dork and will appreciate these things, go to the spy museum, the national archives, and visit the Jefferson memorial at night. 

If you can, it is so worth it to walk across the 14th st bridge from the mall to Arlington. But it's several miles, brin some water. I love walking across the Potomac river. 

Visit the house at Arlington and think about how interesting the politics were when they started burying American dead on the estate of Robert E Lee's wife in 1864. 

Visit the Jefferson Memorial at night. It was the highlight of our trip to the Kennedy Center for Mary Poppins last year. I got to hear my 8 yo read the opening lines of the declaration of independence, standing in a round marble hall. Very fun. 

Eat lunch at the museum of the native American. Super delicious ethnic foods. 

Watch a movie at air and space. It's he only air conditioned sit down thing in the whole city. 

For less expensive lunch, eat at the old post office food court. Go up in the bell tower for a birds eye view without the line of the monument. 

For a fun, slightly more expensive, but OMG WHAT AN AWESOME FOOD COURT experience, try union stations food court.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 26, 2012)

Nighttime monuments! YES!

Go to the Korean War Memorial, that's an awe-inspiring one. Oh, and don't buy bottled water from the street vendors, go grab one at a convenience store or bodega.


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 26, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> For a fun, slightly more expensive, but OMG WHAT AN AWESOME FOOD COURT experience, try union stations food court.



Agreed. I stayed a hotel just kiddie corner to union station, and I had breakfast there every day. (Love Au Bon Pain!)


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 26, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Nighttime monuments! YES!
> 
> Go to the Korean War Memorial, that's an awe-inspiring one. Oh, and don't buy bottled water from the street vendors, go grab one at a convenience store or bodega.



Oh yes. I first saw the Korean war memorial with my husbands uncle, an actual Korea vet. It was Saturday, the week of 9/11/01 and he was wearing his   VFW hat that identified him as such. Several people stopped him and thanked him for his service. He was in tears. 

It's a really neat monument. 

Side note: a cousin or something from my mom's family was a signer of the declaration. There's a monument to the signers around a little pond on the wet side of the reflection pool. I have only found it once. His name was something Stockton. Can't remember right now. Right to the left as you enter the circle.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 26, 2012)

firefite said:


> I don't have an issue with taking off the gown. But they want it all of including the gloves on. So I end up using 3-4 pairs of gloves for one simple IFT.



Kind of like how some of the local urgent cares want us to come in the back door instead of the front as to avoid making people think medical emergencies actually happen.


Some days I just don't care and go in the door I want... like the ones where the "shortness of breath" or "chest pain", is out in the waiting area, conveniently near closing time.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 26, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Kind of like how some of the local urgent cares want us to come in the back door instead of the front as to avoid making people think medical emergencies actually happen.
> 
> 
> Some days I just don't care and go in the door I want... like the ones where the "shortness of breath" or "chest pain", is out in the waiting area, conveniently near closing time.



Those get a full lights and siren response right to the front door.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 26, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> 4 more shifts then Im off for nearly 2 weeks on vacay to Virginia and DC.
> 
> Im gonna be in DC for July 4th. That should be fun.



I just got back from DC it's a very cool town. I had an awesome tour guide though


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 26, 2012)

firefite said:


> I don't have an issue with taking off the gown. But they want it all of including the gloves on. So I end up using 3-4 pairs of gloves for one simple IFT.



Bummer they make you buy your own gloves?


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 26, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Those get a full lights and siren response right to the front door.



Yep. And here depending on which clinic and where it's located they also get a 3-4 man FD response in a rescue truck or engine.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 26, 2012)

During a verbal sim today I accidentally asked if I would be able to establish vaginal access for fluid resuscitation.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 26, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Bummer they make you buy your own gloves?



Heck no haha. Work supplies me with everything I need and more (thank you evil empire). It just makes it a pain in the butt to put on and take off that many gloves.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 26, 2012)

firefite said:


> Heck no haha. Work supplies me with everything I need and more (thank you evil empire). It just makes it a pain in the butt to put on and take off that many gloves.



You could just put all three pairs on at once then peel them off as you go


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 26, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> During a verbal sim today I accidentally asked if I would be able to establish vaginal access for fluid resuscitation.



:unsure:
:rofl:
*snort, sniffle, fall to floor*
What was the reaction to that one?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 26, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> During a verbal sim today I accidentally asked if I would be able to establish vaginal access for fluid resuscitation.



Awesome awesome awesome pick up line.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 26, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> During a verbal sim today I accidentally asked if I would be able to establish vaginal access for fluid resuscitation.



:rofl: 

Well we all know what was on your mind haha


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 27, 2012)

Toes stepped on and feelings hurt. And I've been working for 4 hours so far. This is gonna be a great night


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 27, 2012)

officially 1 year in EMS today and I finally got to do CPR. sadly I was in such an awkward position to avoid sitting in blood that my back hurts. firemen get a high five from now on


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 27, 2012)

Lucas device = no CPR for me.  

Big benefit as an ALS provider.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 27, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Lucas device = no CPR for me.
> 
> Big benefit as an ALS provider.



Fire = no CPR for me  even at the ILS level unless we are on scene first. 

I may or may not have just deleted 90% of the mp3 files off my computer by accident...trying to clear space and it said they were duplicates now nothing in iTunes will play. 

Wow. Good thing 95% of them weren't actually purchased from iTunes.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm getting tired of the drive so I think I might show around for a new volly outfit, anyone hav any suggestion?


----------



## Expat (Jun 28, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm getting tired of the drive so I think I might show around for a new volly outfit, anyone hav any suggestion?



Whhhhhaaaaaaattttttt?


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 28, 2012)

The billing hoops that ambulances jump through (ie "magic words") is nothing  compared to the hoops hospitals jump through. Yes, I helped admit a patient today for "metabolic encephalopathy" because the patient ODed on the patient's Ambian. Similarly, it's not CHF, but "acute on chronic systolic/diastolic heart failure."


----------



## Aprz (Jun 28, 2012)

NVRob, you can recover it. When you delete a file on your computer, you don't really delete it forever, even if you (re)install an operating system on it. What you really do is destroy the link between the file and it's binary. On GNU/Linux, you can recover your file using `dd'. Some people have written user friendly programs to recover files (e.g. ForeMost). You'll likely need to use a LiveCD. I'd recommend looking into it. Try to minimize what you do on your computer, especially anything that will write to your hard drive e.g. making a word document, downloading more music, etc. If you write to your hard drive, it could write over that memory since there is no link from the filesystem, the thing that organizes the memory for your files. The filesystem will create a new link and write over that binary.

Since there is no link for that memory, `dd', or other programs used to recover those files, will at random recover your files. Some of those user friendly programs can recognize and copy over files based on type (since the same type of files will usually have some special patterns that make it that certain file). The files will likely have random names since the filesystem is responsible for remembering the name of the file too. Since it has to look through every bit, it can take a very long time looking through your hard drive also.

If use `dd', be very careful using it. Make sure the guide you follow is legit, not written by a troll, that you understand what you are doing. `dd' is used to edit raw material from your hard drive, edit every little bit. People use this program to erase very important material from their hard drive if they plan on selling it or are paranoid about the government recovering it, they'll change every bit to 0, "zero out" their hard drive.

I wish I could help you more, but I cannot give you my LiveCD of GNU/Linux (unless I mail it, but it would be easier for both of us if you created one).

It's likely Windows may have a program to recover it too, but I am very unfamiliar with Windows.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 28, 2012)

Aprz said:


> NVRob, you can recover it. When you delete a file on your computer, you don't really delete it forever, even if you (re)install an operating system on it. What you really do is destroy the link between the file and it's binary. On GNU/Linux, you can recover your file using `dd'. Some people have written user friendly programs to recover files (e.g. ForeMost). You'll likely need to use a LiveCD. I'd recommend looking into it. Try to minimize what you do on your computer, especially anything that will write to your hard drive e.g. making a word document, downloading more music, etc. If you write to your hard drive, it could write over that memory since there is no link from the filesystem, the thing that organizes the memory for your files. The filesystem will create a new link and write over that binary.
> 
> Since there is no link for that memory, `dd', or other programs used to recover those files, will at random recover your files. Some of those user friendly programs can recognize and copy over files based on type (since the same type of files will usually have some special patterns that make it that certain file). The files will likely have random names since the filesystem is responsible for remembering the name of the file too.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up. It's a Macbook.. You went way over my head with Linux/GNU and what not :lol:

It's going into the Apple store tomorrow anyways to hopefully get the sound card fixed so maybe they can retrieve it. At the same time I'm tempted to ask that they save my documents, movies and photos and just wipe the whole computer and restore it to factory settings so I can just start over.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 28, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> The billing hoops that ambulances jump through (ie "magic words") is nothing  compared to the hoops hospitals jump through. Yes, I helped admit a patient today for "metabolic encephalopathy" because the patient ODed on the patient's Ambian. Similarly, it's not CHF, but "acute on chronic systolic/diastolic heart failure."



That's why I laugh at 90% of the "my boss is doing illegal stuff" threads. If magic words get people thrown in jail than every healthcare entity is in trouble....


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 28, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Lucas device = no CPR for me.
> 
> Big benefit as an ALS provider.



Firefighters = no CPR for me.


Big benefit as an ALS provider


----------



## SSwain (Jun 28, 2012)

So...Obama care stands pretty much "as is"...
I wonder what the Holder Contempt vote will bring today.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 28, 2012)

One of my coworkers and friends was in a car wreck this morning on his way to work. 

He died at the hospital. 20 years old. 

Good grief. It's all just so stupid. Hard to see the point on days like this.


----------



## SSwain (Jun 28, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> One of my coworkers and friends was in a car wreck this morning on his way to work.
> 
> He died at the hospital. 20 years old.
> 
> Good grief. It's all just so stupid. Hard to see the point on days like this.



Damn...sorry to hear that.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 28, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> One of my coworkers and friends was in a car wreck this morning on his way to work.
> 
> He died at the hospital. 20 years old.
> 
> Good grief. It's all just so stupid. Hard to see the point on days like this.



I am so sorry to hear this.

My thoughts and prayers are with you, his family, and your coworkers.

Only the good die young.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 28, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> One of my coworkers and friends was in a car wreck this morning on his way to work.
> 
> He died at the hospital. 20 years old.
> 
> Good grief. It's all just so stupid. Hard to see the point on days like this.



So sad to hear. 

Thoughts and prayers with you guys. 

Same thing happened to a medic from my hometown last week. Very hard to understand at times.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 28, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> One of my coworkers and friends was in a car wreck this morning on his way to work.
> 
> He died at the hospital. 20 years old.
> 
> Good grief. It's all just so stupid. Hard to see the point on days like this.



So sorry to hear this!  Thoughts and prayers to all who knew him.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 28, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> One of my coworkers and friends was in a car wreck this morning on his way to work.
> 
> He died at the hospital. 20 years old.
> 
> Good grief. It's all just so stupid. Hard to see the point on days like this.



I'm very sorry to hear that


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 28, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> One of my coworkers and friends was in a car wreck this morning on his way to work.
> 
> He died at the hospital. 20 years old.
> 
> Good grief. It's all just so stupid. Hard to see the point on days like this.



I'm so sorry to hear this. Y'all are all in my prayers.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 28, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> One of my coworkers and friends was in a car wreck this morning on his way to work.
> 
> He died at the hospital. 20 years old.
> 
> Good grief. It's all just so stupid. Hard to see the point on days like this.



Oh no. 

My thoughts are with you, your department and his family


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 28, 2012)

That sucks.


----------



## armywifeemt (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm very sorry this has happened. Pardon if this seems in any way insensitive to such a fresh wound but... Mourn the loss, remember the friend, push on and do your best to help someone survive another day... I became an EMT because of the loss of a few good friends... the knowledge that someone showed up and did their damnedest to try to save them, even though they were not successful, was enough to give me some peace... Even when we can't do anything, we bring peace to the loved ones of the people we try to help. A great deal of what we do is psychological in my opinion. Losses of our own can be reminders to always treat with dignity, compassion, and a sense of purpose, because the person in front of us is the loved one of someone else.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that abck. Hearing about people my age passing away is hard to hear. 

Going to be getting a chest x-ray, blood draws, other lab work, and a 24 hour cardiac monitor to hopefully find out what is going on with my stupid cough. :wacko:


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 28, 2012)

armywifeemt said:


> I'm very sorry this has happened. Pardon if this seems in any way insensitive to such a fresh wound but... Mourn the loss, remember the friend, push on and do your best to help someone survive another day... I became an EMT because of the loss of a few good friends... the knowledge that someone showed up and did their damnedest to try to save them, even though they were not successful, was enough to give me some peace... Even when we can't do anything, we bring peace to the loved ones of the people we try to help. A great deal of what we do is psychological in my opinion. Losses of our own can be reminders to always treat with dignity, compassion, and a sense of purpose, because the person in front of us is the loved one of someone else.



I do EMS in my rural hometown. It's ALWAYS someone I know. 

The past couple of weeks have been hard hitting, but I always tell people I'm sorry they need us, but I'm glad it was me that got to help them. 

We press on. It was right at shift change, so the whole crews from two stations responded. Hubby and I are staffing an engine today while a ton of people are hanging out and talking at the other station. 

They can climb back on tomorrow.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 28, 2012)

Dammit, I was supposed to get my STi back from the body shop tomorrow, but turns out I need a new transmission now. :/


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 28, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Dammit, I was supposed to get my STi back from the body shop tomorrow, but turns out I need a new transmission now. :/



Geez dude you hit that tree hard.

Still not totaled? Hoping for a speedy recovery of Ol' Blue!


----------



## fast65 (Jun 28, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Geez dude you hit that tree hard.
> 
> Still not totaled? Hoping for a speedy recovery of Ol' Blue!



Thing is that I didn't even hit a tree, I just went into a ditch, over a crossroad and into another ditch...total rally status. 

But yeah, I just miss Mr. Scoobody so much.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 28, 2012)

For the "EMS reports aren't read by he hospital" crowd, during morning report today we discused a patient who was ALOC due to hypoglycemia that was treated successfully by paramedics. Whether we could document hypoglycemia or not came down to whether the EMS crew documented hypoglycemia since the hypoglycemia had to be documented by someone with a license documented the hypoglycemia.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 28, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> One of my coworkers and friends was in a car wreck this morning on his way to work.
> 
> He died at the hospital. 20 years old.
> 
> Good grief. It's all just so stupid. Hard to see the point on days like this.



I'm very sorry to hear this. I know this has been a very tough year for you. Please know that all of us here at EMTLIFE count you as a good friend and our thought's are with you and the family of your coworker.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 28, 2012)

Almost feels like old times around here...


----------



## Aidey (Jun 28, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Almost feels like old times around here...



I've been having a lot of deja vu lately, maybe that is why.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 28, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> One of my coworkers and friends was in a car wreck this morning on his way to work.
> 
> He died at the hospital. 20 years old.
> 
> Good grief. It's all just so stupid. Hard to see the point on days like this.



That's horrible  I still remember every minute of the day one of the local EMTs was killed. Didn't know him, didn't even work at the same place, but I saw him on the freeway minutes before he got hit. Hearing the news was surreal. I can't imagine losing a friend like that.


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Jun 28, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> One of my coworkers and friends was in a car wreck this morning on his way to work.
> 
> He died at the hospital. 20 years old.
> 
> Good grief. It's all just so stupid. Hard to see the point on days like this.



I am sorry for your loss. I know I am new to this thread but please let me know if there is anything I can do via the internets to help.


So I have finally come to the realization that I am a white cloud. I had my 6th FTO shift today, 2nd consecutive 8 hour shift without a call. I just want a really acute call before I am signed off to start working. It is starting to get disheartening, has anyone had to deal with anything like this?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 28, 2012)

ToyotaTruck said:


> So I have finally come to the realization that I am a white cloud. I had my 6th FTO shift today, 2nd consecutive 8 hour shift without a call. I just want a really acute call before I am signed off to start working. It is starting to get disheartening, has anyone had to deal with anything like this?



Enjoy this, the other end seems fun for a while, but can get tiring quickly.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 28, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm very sorry to hear this. I know this has been a very tough year for you. Please know that all of us here at EMTLIFE count you as a good friend and our thought's are with you and the family of your coworker.



Thanks. That means a lot. 

This kids dad is my dad's best friend. I have been so worried about his heart today. He has been popping nitros like crazy. 

I made a mistake last year of praying for a boring, forgettable 2012.


----------



## Tommerag (Jun 29, 2012)

I think I really need to check back here more often. Then again it would work a lot better if I didn't work as much. Such is life.

CHAT PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 29, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Enjoy this, *the other end seems fun for a while, but can get tiring quickly.*



Bolded for emphasis. 

I've been a white cloud lately but the last couple months started to get rough for a minute there.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 29, 2012)

Missed the chat party by an hour.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 29, 2012)

My partner has woken up to the tones for anything tonight...I'm starting to get rather frustrated.


----------



## SSwain (Jun 29, 2012)

ToyotaTruck said:


> So I have finally come to the realization that I am a white cloud. I had my 6th FTO shift today, 2nd consecutive 8 hour shift without a call. I just want a really acute call before I am signed off to start working. It is starting to get disheartening, has anyone had to deal with anything like this?



Does being a White Cloud during my practical ride alongs count? 
110+ hrs of "ride time" to get 5 contacts...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 29, 2012)

Calls last night? Zero. Went to bed at 2300, slept til the relief crew showed up at 0630. Nights like that are amazing. 

I cherish them, because I know a bad night is coming...


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jun 29, 2012)

the worst is the 5am-5:30 calls, because sometimes its not worth it to go back to bed.


----------



## SSwain (Jun 29, 2012)

Speak for yourself.
I get up at 4:00, at work by 4:45.
Granted, being an engineer isn't as exciting as EMS....


----------



## Melclin (Jun 29, 2012)

Get thee to the live chat. 

I have some whiskey but nobody to talk too!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 29, 2012)

DeepFreeze said:


> the worst is the 5am-5:30 calls, because* it's never *worth it to go back to bed.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 29, 2012)

Omg 7 days to go. Just applied for my marriage license.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Omg 7 days to go. Just applied for my marriage license.



 no going back now


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Omg 7 days to go. Just applied for my marriage license.



Woot!


----------



## Anjel (Jun 29, 2012)

Poetic! You can still run! There is still time.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 29, 2012)

I start a medic class in less than 3 weeks. Back to school at 37. :blink:


----------



## fast65 (Jun 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I start a medic class in less than 3 weeks. Back to school at 37. :blink:



I'm excited for you 

On a side note, I'm about to head off to a weekend rafting trip with some coworkers...it's a much needed break.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I start a medic class in less than 3 weeks. Back to school at 37. :blink:



Heck ya! 

Very exciting.


----------



## ponytail (Jun 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I start a medic class in less than 3 weeks. Back to school at 37. :blink:



Are you implying we're old?  
That's awesome!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 29, 2012)

ponytail said:


> Are you implying we're old?
> That's awesome!



Actually now that I think about it my brain is practically mint in box so if you look at it that way it's not nearly as scary is it


----------



## ponytail (Jun 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Actually now that I think about it my brain is practically mint in box so if you look at it that way it's not nearly as scary is it



Nah, my grades are way better now than they ever were back in the day. I figure it's because I'm much wiser now


----------



## SSwain (Jun 29, 2012)

ponytail said:


> Nah, my grades are way better now than they ever were back in the day. I figure it's because I'm much wiser now



Mine too....only I figured it to be I am not proccupied with chasing tail.
I am married now...so I can pretty much figure that will not happen.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I start a medic class in less than 3 weeks. Back to school at 37. :blink:



That's how old I was when I finally went.  You will do great!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks all


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 29, 2012)

I took my NREMT-P on my 40th birthday.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Omg 7 days to go. Just applied for my marriage license.





bigbaldguy said:


> I start a medic class in less than 3 weeks. Back to school at 37. :blink:



Now that is awesome on both counts. Congrats to both of you!


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Poetic! You can still run! There is still time.



Nuh uh! She can outrun me! And when she catches me, it's game over :sad:


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 29, 2012)

Ted = Best. Movie. Ever.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 29, 2012)

One more week...I can hardly contain my excitement.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jun 29, 2012)

This black cloud is getting tiring. I've had at least one person die each tour. Four days off now. And Canada Day off. Just relax and have fun with friends.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2012)

Off today... volunteer tomorrow, work Sunday, then off on vacation till the following Sunday


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 29, 2012)

It's so hard to read this



when I've got these




sitting right next to me :sad: Especially when the former reads like a 5th grader wrote it... :glare:


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 29, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> It's so hard to read this
> View attachment 1162
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh promotional testing. 90% of the test for 10% of the calls...


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 29, 2012)

So true. And this is just one of the many torture devices they are making me study  I think the Fire Officer 1&2 book is the worst. I'm not even promoting to officer! I'm promoting to EMS!


----------



## Aidey (Jun 29, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> It's so hard to read this
> View attachment 1162
> 
> 
> ...



I'm reading Pathological Basis of Disease now. I am really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Joe (Jun 29, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> It's so hard to read this
> View attachment 1162
> 
> 
> ...



5th graders have to write it..how else are firefighters going to understand it?


----------



## Anjel (Jun 29, 2012)

Joe said:


> 5th graders have to write it..how else are firefighters going to understand it?




Ohhh burrrrrrn.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I start a medic class in less than 3 weeks. Back to school at 37. :blink:



Go you!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 29, 2012)

Joe said:


> 5th graders have to write it..how else are firefighters going to understand it?



Hmm I'm just sitting here flipping through my basic text book and thinking maybe we don't need to be throwing any stones.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Hmm I'm just sitting here flipping through my basic text book and thinking maybe we don't need to be throwing any stones.



:rofl: Good work, sir


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jun 30, 2012)

My 13 week, 3 nights a week and 2 or 3 Saturdays, EMT-B class just turned into a 9 week, 3 nights a week and every Saturday class. They really should tell you this sort of stuff when you apply, not as they are handing you the class schedule. I'm pretty sure my head is gonna explode.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 30, 2012)

Guess who has a birthday coming up!!
On Wednesday!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 30, 2012)

It's really sad when you go into the coffee shop in street clothes and they look very surprised and ask "You're not working today?"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 30, 2012)

Went shooting with some guys from work today. Well over $150 in ammo shot. A couple of watermelons, golf balls, and zombie targets destroyed.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 30, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> So true. And this is just one of the many torture devices they are making me study  I think the Fire Officer 1&2 book is the worst. I'm not even promoting to officer! I'm promoting to EMS!



I thought you were already EMS???


----------



## Tigger (Jun 30, 2012)

Back in America after a 4 and half month stay in lovely New Zealand. Should be back on the truck cruisin around Boston shortly, lord knows I could use some dollars right about now.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 30, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Back in America after a 4 and half month stay in lovely New Zealand. Should be back on the truck cruisin around Boston shortly, lord knows I could use some dollars right about now.



I'm assuming you flew, so I mustache you a question that I've wondered from time to time. When you fly to a country around the world, does the plane go east over the Atlantic or west over the pacific?


----------



## Achilles (Jun 30, 2012)

firefite said:


> Went shooting with some guys from work today. Well over $150 in ammo shot. A couple of watermelons, golf balls, and zombie targets destroyed.



Rifles, pistols or Shottys? Or SMG/ MG?
Pretty sure you can't kill a zombie since it's already dead so idk what good a gun would do!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 30, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Rifles, pistols or Shottys? Or SMG/ MG?
> Pretty sure you can't kill a zombie since it's already dead so idk what good a gun would do!



Gotta destroy what brain the zombies have left. Shotgun should do it


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 30, 2012)

I fly Monday to Tucson.  I'm interviewing at university of Arizona medical center for their CVICU. It's a heart and lung transplant unit.  I've got a standing offer for 3 jobs here in Columbia for the medical Icu ( which is a 24,000$ pay cut)... Not to mention the state tax if I stay. I could stay on as weekend/nights  resource nurse which means I would float to surgical/trauma, coronary care, cvcicu (which is only a 10,000$ pay cut -buti have to work nights and every weekend).   I've got an offer for a seasonal to permanent position in Tucson at Carondelet neurological institute ( they have some one of a kind in north America brain surgery suite) buti REALLY hate neuro.  

The bright side of staying in Columbia... I pay 300$ a month for rent and my roommate watches my dog.  Also
I found out that the university will not require me to get my BSN to get into CRNA school, since I have a previous bachelors degree. 

So the options.  Change my drivers license to SC and get state residency while I take the CVICU job in AZ. Or stay here and take the paycut... Most likely az will be a paycut too, but my sister and new nephew live there.

Blah. I'm calling my Mom.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Back in America after a 4 and half month stay in lovely New Zealand. Should be back on the truck cruisin around Boston shortly, lord knows I could use some dollars right about now.



Welcome back. Glad it went well.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 30, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> I fly Monday to Tucson.  I'm interviewing at university of Arizona medical center for their CVICU. It's a heart and lung transplant unit.  I've got a standing offer for 3 jobs here in Columbia for the medical Icu ( which is a 24,000$ pay cut)... Not to mention the state tax if I stay. I could stay on as weekend/nights  resource nurse which means I would float to surgical/trauma, coronary care, cvcicu (which is only a 10,000$ pay cut -buti have to work nights and every weekend).   I've got an offer for a seasonal to permanent position in Tucson at Carondelet neurological institute ( they have some one of a kind in north America brain surgery suite) buti REALLY hate neuro.
> 
> The bright side of staying in Columbia... I pay 300$ a month for rent and my roommate watches my dog.  Also
> I found out that the university will not require me to get my BSN to get into CRNA school, since I have a previous bachelors degree.
> ...



Arizona sucks right now. It's all xenophobic and bitter but Tucson has some incredible beauty if you're an outdoors person. 

I'm 37 and I still call my mom  I'd go with that.

Regardless of what you decide good luck!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm a climber.  I've longingly looked at Mt Lemmon.  I'm also ... brown...  Sadly it's all about numbers.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 30, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Guess who has a birthday coming up!!
> On Wednesday!!



America! Geraldo Rivera! Neil Simon! Mitch Miller! My uncle! Malia Obama! The Situation! Dear Abby! 



shfd739 said:


> I thought you were already EMS???



He works like a bagillion jobs.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 30, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> I fly Monday to Tucson.  I'm interviewing at university of Arizona medical center for their CVICU. It's a heart and lung transplant unit.  I've got a standing offer for 3 jobs here in Columbia for the medical Icu ( which is a 24,000$ pay cut)... Not to mention the state tax if I stay. I could stay on as weekend/nights  resource nurse which means I would float to surgical/trauma, coronary care, cvcicu (which is only a 10,000$ pay cut -buti have to work nights and every weekend).   I've got an offer for a seasonal to permanent position in Tucson at Carondelet neurological institute ( they have some one of a kind in north America brain surgery suite) buti REALLY hate neuro.
> 
> The bright side of staying in Columbia... I pay 300$ a month for rent and my roommate watches my dog.  Also
> I found out that the university will not require me to get my BSN to get into CRNA school, since I have a previous bachelors degree.
> ...



I'm starting to freak out about applying for jobs in the next month or two. I can't decide if I should keep trying for an ICU job as a new grad which probably won't happen or just taking a Med/surg job, or joining the military.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 30, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I'm starting to freak out about applying for jobs in the next month or two. I can't decide if I should keep trying for an ICU job as a new grad which probably won't happen or just taking a Med/surg job, or joining the military.



Don't go med surg.  ICUs hire new grads all the time. I started out in ICU. I took a stepdown job to get my foot in the door at a level 1.   All I learned was how horrible non critical care nursing is. Don't settle.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm not sure I can make it through the day without having a CVA.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 30, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I'm assuming you flew, so I mustache you a question that I've wondered from time to time. When you fly to a country around the world, does the plane go east over the Atlantic or west over the pacific?



From NZ it's quicker to get to Boston by flying to Los Angeles first. Gave me a nice excuse to hit the beach and get really burned and to observe the large packs of job seeking EMT-Bs roaming the county seeking work :rofl:.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Tigger said:


> From NZ it's quicker to get to Boston by flying to Los Angeles first. Gave me a nice excuse to hit the beach and get really burned and to observe the large packs of job seeking EMT-Bs roaming the county seeking work :rofl:.



Yeah I hear the poor things have gone all feral and will snap and snarl if you make too sudden a move around them


----------



## Anjel (Jun 30, 2012)

Bachelorette Party tonight!


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 30, 2012)

Yea! Internet at home finally!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 30, 2012)

Fired off an email to my medical director highlighting deficient patient care by our local FD on a fatality wreck last month, where it essentially turned in to a pissing match between FD and EMS to get even the simplest of things done for an unconscious, agonal patient for 40 minutes during extrication, where they refused to let us anywhere near the patient, refused to bag them via BVM, and didn't even do a c-collar until after the patient was removed.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 30, 2012)

My "wait, what did I just say moment" from yesterday. While dictating a note, "The patient denies a history of schizophrenia, psychic consultations, or medications.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 30, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Guess who has a birthday coming up!!
> On Wednesday!!



My son!  We had his party last night, and he had a blast.  He thought his cake was totally awesome too!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 30, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> My "wait, what did I just say moment" from yesterday. While dictating a note, "The patient denies a history of schizophrenia, psychic consultations, or medications.



I thought that was hillarious.  I'm going to include it in my psych questioning from now on.

It's a very telling detail.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 30, 2012)

I wish the nurse would have called me before putting her patient on a TENS unit ...I thought their pacemaker was flipping out


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 30, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> I thought you were already EMS???



I'm on the fire side at SA. All my other jobs are EMS  I still get to play, though. I'm at the busiest station in the city, and my station is one of the few "full ALS" stations. So I get to have my fun, then let EMS transport


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 30, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'm on the fire side at SA. All my other jobs are EMS  I still get to play, though. I'm at the busiest station in the city, and my station is one of the few "full ALS" stations. So I get to have my fun, then let EMS transport



Makes sense. I thought you were already EMS division.


----------



## exodus (Jun 30, 2012)

I fink you freaky and I like you a lot.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 30, 2012)

:unsure: ....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 30, 2012)

exodus said:


> I fink you freaky and I like you a lot.



Talking about one of our frequent fliers?


----------



## exodus (Jun 30, 2012)

firefite said:


> Talking about one of our frequent fliers?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoHbI-955uQ


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow...

So that's why MedicNick hasn't been on lately h34r:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 30, 2012)

exodus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoHbI-955uQ



Oh! Calvin and the chipmunks cut a rap album? Good for them.

These guys are like the Carrot Top of rap acts lol


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 30, 2012)

exodus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoHbI-955uQ



Good god..... Those eyes.... I don't think I'm going to be able to get that image out of my head.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 30, 2012)

exodus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoHbI-955uQ



Oh god make it stop MAKE IT STOP! Someone please come turn youtube off I can't stop watching it. I can feel my brain cells dieing.


----------



## MadMedic (Jun 30, 2012)

And to think that is making more money than me....  Wow!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 30, 2012)

exodus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoHbI-955uQ



Further proof that youtube is one of the 5 biggest wastes of bandwidth on the internet.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 30, 2012)

*New EMTLIFE mini photo contest coming soon*

We'll be rolling out another mini contest soon. If you haven't already subscribed to the contest sub forum don't forget to do it soon. By subscribing to the contests forum you'll get notification of new contests as soon as they go live.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 1, 2012)

What else should I consider naming my wireless connection?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 1, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> What else should I consider naming my wireless connection?



http://www.holytaco.com/25-hilarious-wifi-network-names/


----------



## Achilles (Jul 1, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> http://www.holytaco.com/25-hilarious-wifi-network-names/



ooo i like the "my neighbors suck" one. since i recently jailbroke my iPhone, i'll have to rename my hotspot which was FREE!


----------



## Achilles (Jul 1, 2012)

exodus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoHbI-955uQ



Trying to think of a good word, perhaps tomorrow when i'm more awake :unsure::unsure:


----------



## Achilles (Jul 1, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Trying to think of a good word, perhaps tomorrow when i'm more awake :unsure::unsure:






just facebooked someone, the word is "Terrifying"h34r:


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 1, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Trying to think of a good word, perhaps tomorrow when i'm more awake :unsure::unsure:



The internets have warped my brain so much that the most surprising thing about that video was that the guy in red had hair. I was expecting a shaved head.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 1, 2012)

It's gonna be one of those nights I guess. Working arrest, call it, bystander seizes. Beautiful.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 1, 2012)

I made it all 12 hours without writing a single chart. Unfortunately my partner wasn't so lucky.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 1, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Oh god make it stop MAKE IT STOP! Someone please come turn youtube off I can't stop watching it. I can feel my brain cells dieing.



I guess I'm officially as old as my Dad was when I started listening to punk rock.

I just can't understand it and nothing about it sounds good. And the *c*hick was only "kinda" hot.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 1, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> I guess I'm officially as old as my Dad was when I started listening to punk rock.
> 
> I just can't understand it and nothing about it sounds good. And the *c*hick was only "kinda" hot.



Her eyes looked into my soul..


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 1, 2012)

I spent my night driving this around... 




Actually transported into the city with it a few times


----------



## Anjel (Jul 1, 2012)

Omg I feel like death.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 1, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Omg I feel like death.



Yup weddings and funerals basically the same thing.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice Rig...can't imagine its easy to park though.:rofl:



TransportJockey said:


> I spent my night driving this around...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Achilles (Jul 1, 2012)

DeepFreeze said:


> Nice Rig...can't imagine its easy to park though.:rofl:



Oh I'll bet it's not too hard; that truck is only about 17' long, and the mirrors usually have a rear view mirror on them.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 1, 2012)

DeepFreeze said:


> Nice Rig...can't imagine its easy to park though.:rofl:



How hard can it be you just find two subcompacts parked next to each other and park on top.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 1, 2012)

DeepFreeze said:


> Nice Rig...can't imagine its easy to park though.:rofl:



Actually shorter than our F-350 Rescue, and about as wide.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 1, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I spent my night driving this around...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that's one heck of a vehicle.
What's the inside look like?


----------



## armywifeemt (Jul 1, 2012)

This weekend has been FUBAR. Agreed to work nights since they didn't have a partner for me on my reg shift. Coulda taken it easy riding as a third but going for brownie points to pad my app for FTO when a position opens up, which should be soon... so much for a boring job in privates... transferred a chemical burn to the eyes, a 13 yo who wanted to kill herself and her entire family (rather, the voices wanted her to), got flagged down during a post change for a 6mos pregnant woman having a rather violent seizure, then tranferred a 15 yo w/ multiple trauma resulting from an MVA to the childrens ER... all on a BLS truck. The psych was the only one we were really equipped to handle... the rest was just a matter of no ALS crew being available soon enough. WTH happened to my white cloud.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 1, 2012)

Sometimes I just want to lay down and die.....


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 1, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Now that's one heck of a vehicle.
> What's the inside look like?



I'll get some when I go back not this coming week, but the next week


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 1, 2012)

Sitting in the hospital with a patient. Why? Because the keys decided to fall out of my pocket into the floor of the ambulance before we locked it. Tried a coat hanger with no luck. Highway patrol tried with no luck and the fire department tried, also with no luck.

So now we are just waiting for the spare keys to be delivered.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 1, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Sometimes I just want to lay down and die.....



Now now. There will be none of that.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 1, 2012)

firefite said:


> Sitting in the hospital with a patient. Why? Because the keys decided to fall out of my pocket into the floor of the ambulance before we locked it. Tried a coat hanger with no luck. Highway patrol tried with no luck and the fire department tried, also with no luck.
> 
> So now we are just waiting for the spare keys to be delivered.



Smooth move. No external unlock button?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 1, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Sometimes I just want to lay down and die.....



Yeah, me too.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 1, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Smooth move. No external unlock button?



Not everyone thinks that a few hundred extra dollars are worth it. :unsure:


----------



## medic417 (Jul 1, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Not everyone thinks that a few hundred extra dollars are worth it. :unsure:



Of course whats worse is when they show up with the extra keys and find all the windows open.  :rofl:


----------



## Achilles (Jul 1, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Sometimes I just want to lay down and die.....



Sometimes I go to bed with cookies in my pocket and wake up all crumby.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 1, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Smooth move. No external unlock button?



Nope. Our ambus aren't that fancy. We have 3 sets of keys per ambulance. 1 stays in the ignition to keep the unit on. 1 set stays with a crew member at all times. And the last set is "hidden" on the ambulance. 

Well our "hidden" set was hidden soo well we couldn't find it..


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 1, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Of course whats worse is when they show up with the extra keys and find all the windows open.  :rofl:



Or the patient compartment doors are unlocked.^_^


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2012)

Sitting at the airport... Denver, then Baltimore


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 2, 2012)

Shouldn't have opened my big fat mouth about not having to write any charts yesterday and my partner having to do all of them. 

Nothing but BLS all night long with a dash of ILS mixed in while my partner laughed at my karma all night long. Oh with a lot of running code and getting cancelled from one side of the city to the other, multiple times, that was fun too


----------



## Achilles (Jul 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> Well our "hidden" set was hidden soo well we couldn't find it..


Maybe it got up and walked away!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 2, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Sitting at the airport... Denver, then Baltimore



Coming out to see us already?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2012)

Not quite yet .. lol seeing a friend in PA


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 2, 2012)

Gotcha. If you're bored an want to do a ride along, send me a FB message.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 2, 2012)

My partner and I may have been challenged to a drag race by one of the sheriffs last night...we lost.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 2, 2012)

Slowly realizing the advantages of dating someone with a kid. 

Like..  All you really have to do is be cool with the kid and you're long term material


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jul 2, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Slowly realizing the advantages of dating someone with a kid.
> 
> Like..  All you really have to do is be cool with the kid and you're long term material



I have a friend who is in the middle of a nasty divorce because of that exact thing.  The guy fell in love with her kid, not her. Then adopted the kid and is now fighting her for custody. Its a mess.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 2, 2012)

As above, tread lightly. Kids were at least one factor into why I'm divorcing now.


----------



## Rhonda (Jul 2, 2012)

I hate pack and moving. It seems like the older you get the more stuff you accumulate and takes longer to get it done. :sad:


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 2, 2012)

This is the world's longest shift!  I really should have stayed home today.  I feel like I've been hit by a Mack truck, and while I was down, the driver jumped out and ran a cheese grater over the back of my throat.


----------



## saskgirl (Jul 2, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> This is the world's longest shift!  I really should have stayed home today.  I feel like I've been hit by a Mack truck, and while I was down, the driver jumped out and ran a cheese grater over the back of my throat.



Ugh that sounds awful! 
Feel better soon!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 2, 2012)

Rhonda said:


> I hate pack and moving. It seems like the older you get the more stuff you accumulate and takes longer to get it done. :sad:



Did you get that job down south?

And the city is burning again...doesn't sound like any structures are threatened at this point though. 

It's gonna be a busy day I think...food and some coffee are in order.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 2, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Sitting at the airport... Denver, then Baltimore



Charlotte airport.  Phoenix then Tucson.  

Text message from manager interviewing me tomorrow "I am glad that u r still considering us and I hope a tour of our facility will convince u!"

CVICU, heart and lung transplant unit.  I'll be countin down the days after starting this job, until CRNA school.


----------



## Rhonda (Jul 2, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Did you get that job down south?
> 
> And the city is burning again...doesn't sound like any structures are threatened at this point though.
> 
> It's gonna be a busy day I think...food and some coffee are in order.



No :sad: my lease is up. Yeah last I heard the fire was heading away from the houses.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 2, 2012)

We buried our friend today. It was an honor to honor such a guy.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 2, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> Charlotte airport.  Phoenix then Tucson.
> 
> Text message from manager interviewing me tomorrow "I am glad that u r still considering us and I hope a tour of our facility will convince u!"
> 
> CVICU, heart and lung transplant unit.  I'll be countin down the days after starting this job, until CRNA school.



For real? Come on, just about every phone has a keyboard or typing aid, texts like that just should not exist.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 2, 2012)

Tigger said:


> For real? Come on, just about every phone has a keyboard or typing aid, texts like that just should not exist.



I can overlook text speak to appreciate the undertones of "the job is yours."


----------



## Maine iac (Jul 2, 2012)

Saw a guy with a core temp of 110 degrees. This was taken after the cooling process had been started already!


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 2, 2012)

So a 30 minute barely enought time to get to the next gate layover has become a 2 hour and increasing layover. 

 there is a Sam Adams Brew Pub by our gate. I'm not minding the layover too much now.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 2, 2012)

Rhonda said:


> No :sad: my lease is up. Yeah last I heard the fire was heading away from the houses.



Ah bummer! I'm sorry!! 

It's starting to get windier but it almost looks like its contained. I hope it's not a repeat of last year, the smoke is already going me a headache


----------



## Achilles (Jul 2, 2012)

Ran over my iPhone today with a 2500 lbs pipe puller. Screen is alright but the back was shattered and the case has a crack.
I hope otter box wont void the warranty!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> Ooh nice to know. LEO have nothing to do with EMS here.



Actually, some of the helicopters run by the CHP are set up as HEMS units and are staffed with at least one officer that is also a flight paramedic... 

And all CHP officers are certified at to the minimum level of Emergency Medical Responder...

http://www.chp.ca.gov/depts_divs_offs/oao.html


----------



## Tigger (Jul 2, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> I can overlook text speak to appreciate the undertones of "the job is yours."



True true, I do the same when my boss gifts me a shift via text.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 3, 2012)

Maine iac said:


> Saw a guy with a core temp of 110 degrees. This was taken after the cooling process had been started already!



Zombie says, "mmm dinner served hot!"


----------



## firetender (Jul 3, 2012)

*Consider my experience*



adamjh3 said:


> Slowly realizing the advantages of dating someone with a kid.
> 
> Like.. All you really have to do is be cool with the kid and you're long term material


 
When you get involved with a woman with a kid you are in a relationship with mom/kid. It's not just her.

If and when the time comes for you to commit, you're commiting to the Mom to always be there, but of course, when the time comes you can't, you can't. But when you commit to the Mom, you commit to the kid as well. Would it make sense to do anything but that?  Just remember, that's a different ball of wax.

When you commit to a kid -- especially a child -- that's way beyond an adult arrangement; it's for real because that's one heart that you will be in more pain about breaking than you ever would be about doing so to Mom.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 3, 2012)

I went down to pay my deposit on my medic class. They didn't have any of the syllabus ready. I couldn't have found a program that is less compatible with my work schedule.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 3, 2012)

firetender said:


> When you get involved with a woman with a kid you are in a relationship with mom/kid. It's not just her.
> 
> If and when the time comes for you to commit, you're commiting to the Mom to always be there, but of course, when the time comes you can't, you can't. But when you commit to the Mom, you commit to the kid as well. Would it make sense to do anything but that?  Just remember, that's a different ball of wax.
> 
> When you commit to a kid -- especially a child -- that's way beyond an adult arrangement; it's for real because that's one heart that you will be in more pain about breaking than you ever would be about doing so to Mom.



Not to mention that dumping an adult hurts, but a child who has attached to and broken ties with a series of "dad" people is damaged, sometimes beyond repair. 

Tread lightly, and stay away from a woman's child until you are ready to commit to her semi strongly. It is not fair to do it any other way.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 3, 2012)

firetender said:


> When you get involved with a woman with a kid you are in a relationship with mom/kid. It's not just her.
> 
> If and when the time comes for you to commit, you're commiting to the Mom to always be there, but of course, when the time comes you can't, you can't. But when you commit to the Mom, you commit to the kid as well. Would it make sense to do anything but that?  Just remember, that's a different ball of wax.
> 
> When you commit to a kid -- especially a child -- that's way beyond an adult arrangement; it's for real because that's one heart that you will be in more pain about breaking than you ever would be about doing so to Mom.





abckidsmom said:


> Not to mention that dumping an adult hurts, but a child who has attached to and broken ties with a series of "dad" people is damaged, sometimes beyond repair.
> 
> Tread lightly, and stay away from a woman's child until you are ready to commit to her semi strongly. It is not fair to do it any other way.



This is good advice considering nearly every girl I meet and talk to nowadays has a kid.

Unfortunately, I'm not a kid person. Wasn't a huge fan before EMS and after my recent-ish run of calls with peds I like them even less. They scare the bajeebers out of me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 3, 2012)

Today and tonight are going to be tough. 1 year anniversary of two amazing friends' deaths. Both separate events if you can believe that. 

I'm kinda hoping that it's busy at work tonight to keep my mind off it provided we don't run on an DUI MVA. It'll take everything I've got to keep from popping my top on the driver if we do. 

RIP Mike and Whitney, I'll always remember you two and what you brought to this world.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 3, 2012)

NVRob... anniversaries like that are never easy.

In other news, RIP Andy Griffith.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 3, 2012)

+1............


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 3, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Not to mention that dumping an adult hurts, but a child who has attached to and broken ties with a series of "dad" people is damaged, sometimes beyond repair.
> 
> Tread lightly, and stay away from a woman's child until you are ready to commit to her semi strongly. It is not fair to do it any other way.



Precisely. I'd be wary of dating any girl who wanted to introduce me to her kid early on anyway.


----------



## Aidey (Jul 3, 2012)

I swear if one more FF grabs my bicep when I'm lifting I will drop kick his arse.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 3, 2012)

Stop being so strong, then! They're all impressed that you're probably stronger than they are


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 3, 2012)

Y'all help me get my resume down to 2 pages it's posted in employment


----------



## Aidey (Jul 3, 2012)

It is so rude though! Jebus, I'm in the middle of the lift and you're suddenly going to grab my arm. Plus it is an invasion of my personal bubble, and I'm allergic to their latex gloves.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 3, 2012)

Hmm... Show them how strong you are with a nice right hook, maybe?


----------



## CritterNurse (Jul 3, 2012)

When one of my cousins was dating a woman with a little girl, he asked the little girl's permission before proposing to the mom. At first the kid said no, because she thought that if her mom got married again, her mom would go away like her dad did. He talked to her, told her he'd adopt her and be her dad, and eventually the girl gave her permission. During the wedding ceremony, after my cousin said his vows to the mom, he knelt down, gave a small ring to the girl and said vows to her. It was a very touching moment.

He adopted her formally, had two kids with the mom, and the family is doing very well. He really does treat the girl as his own.

Granted this is only one anecdote, but at least it shows it is possible to include the kid and still have it work out.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hmm. Got a voicemail from my colleges payroll department. Hopefully I don't have to give any money back...


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 3, 2012)

Get it on the floor. Get it, get it on the floor.


----------



## saskgirl (Jul 3, 2012)

AC not working in my office today = not happy, somewhat unproductive me.

On a brighter note only 17 days til my fishing vacation!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 3, 2012)

I got a bacon sundae. What have YOU got?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 3, 2012)

Envy... h34r:


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jul 3, 2012)

saskgirl said:


> AC not working in my office today = not happy, somewhat unproductive me.
> 
> On a brighter note only 17 days til my fishing vacation!



Where to?!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 3, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I got a bacon sundae. What have YOU got?



Now that looks good.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 3, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I got a bacon sundae. What have YOU got?



That is pretty disgusting! Was it good?



An Oreo


----------



## saskgirl (Jul 3, 2012)

saskvolunteer said:


> Where to?!



We're off to Tobin Lake on our annual family vacation... usually turns out to be a disaster but at least the fishing is good!


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jul 3, 2012)

saskgirl said:


> We're off to Tobin Lake on our annual family vacation... usually turns out to be a disaster but at least the fishing is good!



Hahahahaha I was just going to say! The fishing is fantastic. Have fun!


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 3, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I got a bacon sundae. What have YOU got?



Clean arteries.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 4, 2012)

Annual CBTs...gag me. At least I'm on the clock this time.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 4, 2012)

Don't know what has been going on lately but the last 2 months have been outrageous with shootings in my area. There have been multiple "home boy ambulance" drop offs at the police stations, fire stations, hospitals, and ambulance stations. Along with many that were not dropped off. 

There has also been alot of officer involved shootings recently along with robberies. 

(for those of you who have never heard of "home boy ambulance" it's when someone gets shot and his/her friends get them in their car and take them to the police, fire, EMS station, or hospital. Once there they dump them out of the car and take off so they don't get in trouble and questioned by the police. We call it "home boy ambulance" because it's normally the "gangs" and "thugs" that do this.)


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Annual CBTs...gag me. At least I'm on the clock this time.



Y'all have those too? We have to do CBTs monthly and if not completed are fired. Always have medics at the last minute trying to get them done


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 4, 2012)

The bacon sundae was not great. Too much ice cream, not enough bacon. The balance between savory and sweet just wasn't there. I'm thinking it might have been beter with a decent ice cream, crumbles of bacon and a maple syrup or caramel sauce... But hey, it was bacon. So, it was still a win.

I'm sitting at work, trying to stay awake. It's been very "Q" word in my district. How are you all celebrating today?


----------



## exodus (Jul 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> Don't know what has been going on lately but the last 2 months have been outrageous with shootings in my area. There have been multiple "home boy ambulance" drop offs at the police stations, fire stations, hospitals, and ambulance stations. Along with many that were not dropped off.
> 
> There has also been alot of officer involved shootings recently along with robberies.
> 
> (for those of you who have never heard of "home boy ambulance" it's when someone gets shot and his/her friends get them in their car and take them to the police, fire, EMS station, or hospital. Once there they dump them out of the car and take off so they don't get in trouble and questioned by the police. We call it "home boy ambulance" because it's normally the "gangs" and "thugs" that do this.)



And another: http://www.kesq.com/news/Palm-Sprin...ting/-/233092/15399942/-/q3sq0fz/-/index.html


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 4, 2012)

Back to the grind. 9 more days and I'm done with this stupid test.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jul 4, 2012)

*In honor of America's 236th birthday*

http://5secondfilms.com/watch/historically-correct-bbq <-5 second film thats hilarious in honor of the day.

Thank you US and all her allies. Happy 4th of july emtlife!


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 4, 2012)

I really hate sinus infections!!!!


----------



## fast65 (Jul 4, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> The bacon sundae was not great. Too much ice cream, not enough bacon. The balance between savory and sweet just wasn't there. I'm thinking it might have been beter with a decent ice cream, crumbles of bacon and a maple syrup or caramel sauce... But hey, it was bacon. So, it was still a win.
> 
> I'm sitting at work, trying to stay awake. It's been very "Q" word in my district. How are you all celebrating today?



Today, I'm sitting at work as the second out rig until midnight when the first out crew goes home. It's been extremely quiet here today.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 4, 2012)

My 12 hour shift is over. I'm home now, sitting in the cool AC, enjoying a beer. My truck only had 2 calls today. An altered drunk guy and an SVT. I was lucky. Our beach trucks got hammered.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 4, 2012)

San Jose California on the fourth of July. Not the worst place I've ever spent the holiday but definetly not feeling in the mood for fireworks. 1890 miles from where I really want to be when the sky flowers start going off :/


----------



## Achilles (Jul 4, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> San Jose California on the fourth of July. Not the worst place I've ever spent the holiday but definetly not feeling in the mood for fireworks. 1890 miles from where I really want to be when the sky flowers start going off :/



Hey. thanks for the happy birthday, although you're not in in your hometown, hope you have a goo fourth.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 4, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Hey. thanks for the happy birthday, although you're not in in your hometown, hope you have a goo fourth.



Ew I hope there's no goo involved lol


----------



## Aidey (Jul 4, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> San Jose California on the fourth of July. Not the worst place I've ever spent the holiday but definetly not feeling in the mood for fireworks. 1890 miles from where I really want to be when the sky flowers start going off :/



You do realize that anyone else would have just said 1900?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 4, 2012)

Aidey said:


> You do realize that anyone else would have just said 1900?



I mapped it from my hotel to the exact address on google maps


----------



## fast65 (Jul 4, 2012)

"posting" at my coworkers house for his BBQ...sometimes I love my job


----------



## fast65 (Jul 4, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I mapped it from my hotel to the exact address on google maps



That's weird, my house isn't that far from San Jose...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 5, 2012)

Good night America and happy birthday. Thanks for putting up with me for another year.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 5, 2012)

I was told my an ER doc tonight that "I don't hate you, I just hate what you do." I don't know how I'm supposed to feel about that.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 5, 2012)

Is anyone signed up for the july medic class with CCEMS near Houston. If so please shoot me an IM I need to ask a few questions.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jul 5, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I was told my an ER doc tonight that "I don't hate you, I just hate what you do." I don't know how I'm supposed to feel about that.



Not only how to feel, but how do you even respond?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 5, 2012)

saskvolunteer said:


> Not only how to feel, but how do you even respond?




Ask him to clarify. It's probably a "Your stuck doing [insert inappropriate intervention] based off of [training/protocol/dogma], even though [insert inappropriate intervention] is inappropriate." Hate the game... not the playa.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok going to bed for reals now.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 5, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Ask him to clarify. It's probably a "Your stuck doing [insert inappropriate intervention] based off of [training/protocol/dogma], even though [insert inappropriate intervention] is inappropriate." Hate the game... not the playa.



This.

It was after I brought in a c-spined patient. But it was still like...I don't know, I wasn't really sure what to think. Then again I've been a bit sensitive this week...


----------



## Aprz (Jul 5, 2012)

Cool, San Jose. I live in that general area.


----------



## Melclin (Jul 5, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Ask him to clarify. It's probably a "Your stuck doing [insert inappropriate intervention] based off of [training/protocol/dogma], even though [insert inappropriate intervention] is inappropriate." Hate the game... not the playa.



I feel like I'm too young not to understand what you mean by "hate the game not the player".

In any case, the doctor may dislike EMS dogma, but its rude to single out one punter and say what he said. 


I hate rudeness. 

When I seize control of the world as the New World Order comes to power as part of the international atheist conspiracy, I'm going to start executing people for being rude and for picking on the powerless. And people who write run on sentences :lol:


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 5, 2012)

Melclin said:


> I feel like I'm too young not to understand what you mean by "hate the game not the player".



"Hate the game, not the player" means that sometimes people are stuck doing things that aren't their fault. It's OK to dislike it, but don't take it out on the person stuck doing it. For example, I recently had to replace my iPhone because Apple is too evil or stupid to figure out a way to replace broken screens, so they replace the whole phone (thus turning a $50 repair into a $150 repair, plus getting them a phone to refurbish and resell). I can get mad at Apple for that (hate the game), but it wouldn't be right to get mad at the poor person working at the Apple Store who didn't create that stupid policy/design (don't hate the player).


----------



## Melclin (Jul 5, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> "Hate the game, not the player" means that sometimes people are stuck doing things that aren't their fault. It's OK to dislike it, but don't take it out on the person stuck doing it. For example, I recently had to replace my iPhone because Apple is too evil or stupid to figure out a way to replace broken screens, so they replace the whole phone (thus turning a $50 repair into a $150 repair, plus getting them a phone to refurbish and resell). I can get mad at Apple for that (hate the game), but it wouldn't be right to get mad at the poor person working at the Apple Store who didn't create that stupid policy/design (don't hate the player).



Haha. Eloquent. 

Testify. Apple can suck me.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 5, 2012)

Melclin said:


> And people who write run on sentences :lol:



Damn that makes me first one against the wall :/


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 5, 2012)

About a month and a half ago, worked a fatality wreck.  We ended up transporting one of the people in the car who was agonal, unconscious and HR of 120 during a 40 minute extrication.  When we finally got them out, we transported to the local level 1, where their family member was also transported.

The level 2, 1.5 miles from the level 1 and technically 'on the way' has thrown a hissy fit that we didn't transport to them, to which our medical director now has to play politician.  (Without getting in too much detail, the patient works in a certain high level capacity with a partner facility to the level 2 in question)

Not to mention the fact that the only way that the level 2 found out is someone violating HIPAA and releasing the patients identity...





And apparently, this whole thing is a bigger issue than the FD who refused to do anything simple for the patient for that 40 minute extrication, like, oh I don't know, bagging with a BVM or putting the c-collar on BEFORE getting the patient out.  No, they were more interested in playing with their toys and yelling at the Paramedics whenever we tried to get near to do our job.  It was like pulling teeth to get them to even use a damn KED.


----------



## exodus (Jul 5, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> "Hate the game, not the player" means that sometimes people are stuck doing things that aren't their fault. It's OK to dislike it, but don't take it out on the person stuck doing it. For example, I recently had to replace my iPhone because Apple is too evil or stupid to figure out a way to replace broken screens, so they replace the whole phone (thus turning a $50 repair into a $150 repair, plus getting them a phone to refurbish and resell). I can get mad at Apple for that (hate the game), but it wouldn't be right to get mad at the poor person working at the Apple Store who didn't create that stupid policy/design (don't hate the player).



Buy one at bestbuy and get the accidental damage plan   Or take it to an iphone repair place on CL and they will replace the screen for much cheaper.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVEPvXBEOSE[/YOUTUBE]

Alright this made me laugh. Glad to live on the west coast...


----------



## Tigger (Jul 5, 2012)

firefite said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVEPvXBEOSE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Alright this made me laugh. Glad to live on the west coast...



"If you ever do see a sleeping coyote, do not wake it. Bad idea."


----------



## fast65 (Jul 5, 2012)

Got my awesome prize today, plus a bonus. Awesome patch BBG! Thanks!


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice! They look great, BBG!


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 5, 2012)

exodus said:


> Buy one at bestbuy and get the accidental damage plan   Or take it to an iphone repair place on CL and they will replace the screen for much cheaper.



The problem is that that would void 
my warranty.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 5, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> The problem is that that would void
> my warranty.



Here's what you do, jailbreak your iPhone, and have fun.
Is it the 4 or 4s?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 5, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Got my awesome prize today, plus a bonus. Awesome patch BBG! Thanks!





PoeticInjustice said:


> Nice! They look great, BBG!



Thanks guys. Those patches are awesome you just put it on whatever you want it on, run an iron on high over it for 60 seconds or so and that suckers not coming off.

Remember everybody, subscribe to the contests forum for breaking news on new contests and chances to win stickers, patches and other awesome swag.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 5, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Here's what you do, jailbreak your iPhone, and have fun.
> Is it the 4 or 4s?



3Gs which I originally got for a $1 when I got a new contract.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 5, 2012)

Sigh. Almost got into a fight with one of my residents (cool guy. It's funny because the other students made a comment that we were like different versions of the same person with how we were fighting) because he thinks there's "a law" requiring paramedics to take patients to the closest hospital which trumps specialty needs (we were talking about cardiac caths today). I'm sure some [insert unkind words] paramedic or EMT used the "it's a law" line after not diverting a patient who had a STEMI.


----------



## JakeEMTP (Jul 5, 2012)

There are a few services here in California which don't have 12 lead EKG so chest pain still goes to the nearest facility. They are then transported by CCT or a MICN RN accompanies the ALS crew. Only trauma can bypass other facilities.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 5, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> 3Gs which I originally got for a $1 when I got a new contract.



How do you still have warranty on a phone that old?


----------



## Aidey (Jul 5, 2012)

JakeEMTP said:


> There are a few services here in California which  don't have 12 lead EKG so chest pain still goes to the nearest  facility. They are then transported by CCT or a MICN RN accompanies the  ALS crew. Only trauma can bypass other facilities.



There is a big difference between a generalized law, and a local policy/protocol.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 6, 2012)

Achilles said:


> How do you still have warranty on a phone that old?



The phone was acquired new.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 6, 2012)

JakeEMTP said:


> There are a few services here in California which don't have 12 lead EKG so chest pain still goes to the nearest facility. They are then transported by CCT or a MICN RN accompanies the ALS crew. Only trauma can bypass other facilities.


Umm, I'm going to bet that the Chino (ICEMA) area isn't included in that area.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 6, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Umm, I'm going to bet that the Chino (ICEMA) area isn't included in that area.



I'm pretty sure you are correct. Did a ride out with the company that covers that area and they all have 12 leads...


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 6, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm pretty sure you are correct. Did a ride out with the company that covers that area and they all have 12 leads...



cough AMR cough. 

The other "cool story bro" from today was our lunch lecture was from a family practice physician who specializes in pallative care. When she asked if anyone knew what a POLST was, she correctly guessed that I was an EMT. I also got to go on a minirant about DNR forms not being filled out properly (read signed) and the consequences thereof (your patient is now, as far as the ambulance crew is concerned, a full code. Enjoy the bounce when it happens).


----------



## Aidey (Jul 6, 2012)

That is a HUGE pet peeve of mine. I found one that was dated 5 years ago that wasn't signed. The staff said I was the first person to ever point out that the MD hadn't signed it. :glare:


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 6, 2012)

Aidey said:


> That is a HUGE pet peeve of mine. I found one that was dated 5 years ago that wasn't signed. The staff said I was the first person to ever point out that the MD hadn't signed it. :glare:



My favorite was the physician line signed, "Mrs. Nurse, RN."

You know, if you hadn't had put that RN I could have at least assumed you were a consultant or something, but the RN kinda of ruins that.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 6, 2012)

JakeEMTP said:


> There are a few services here in California which don't have 12 lead EKG so chest pain still goes to the nearest facility. They are then transported by CCT or a MICN RN accompanies the ALS crew. Only trauma can bypass other facilities.



Or patient request, I would hope. 

Or services offered at a given hospital like hyperbaric treatment, neurosurgery, hand ortho, etc. there is so much more to choosing the right hospital than proximity.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 6, 2012)

However right or wrong it may be, I have learned through trial and error that its pretty easy to manipulate your patient into agreeing to the correct hospital.

i.e. NH fall that hospital A may or may not trauma activate so just pushing for B from the start. 

Or a pregnant woman in a car wreck that uses Womens hospital A, but they only do trauma at C so talking her into D that does all of the above.

Its really screwed up down here


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 6, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> However right or wrong it may be, I have learned through trial and error that its pretty easy to manipulate your patient into agreeing to the correct hospital.
> 
> i.e. NH fall that hospital A may or may not trauma activate so just pushing for B from the start.
> 
> ...



For your system the patient has to agree to go to the correct hospital? 

If there is a medical reason why the patient needs to go to hospital B but they need hospital A then we get the final call on taking them to hospital A (we have one hospital that will not (unless forced) take OB/pregancy and traumas, so it happens here quite often).


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 6, 2012)

firefite said:


> For your system the patient has to agree to go to the correct hospital?
> 
> If there is a medical reason why the patient needs to go to hospital B but they need hospital A then we get the final call on taking them to hospital A (we have one hospital that will not (unless forced) take OB/pregancy and traumas, so it happens here quite often).



Technically yes, but a firm "NO we cant take you there" usually does the trick. If they are absolutely adamant about going we agree to take them and then quickly call report to a doctor and get diversion orders


----------



## SSwain (Jul 6, 2012)

Still waiting to see if I will get the part time EMT job at a local village.
Had several meetings,did my physical abilities tests, blood work and drug screen. (I have nothing to worry about with them)

Called 2x and left a voice mail to ask what's the next step I need to take.

EMS director has not called me back. It's been a couple weeks now.

It would be nice to know if I still am in it, or out of it completely. You would think a courtesy call back to let me know would be a polite thing to do.
GRRrrrr:angry:


----------



## Anjel (Jul 6, 2012)

Today is the day I will be marrying my best friend.

Ill be sure to post on here during the ceremony.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Today is the day I will be marrying my best friend.
> 
> Ill be sure to post on here during the ceremony.



You do have a pocket for your phone on your dress, right?

If not just use an armband. 

have fun, and kiss your Mom. I was a wench to my mom on my wedding day.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Today is the day I will be marrying my best friend.
> 
> Ill be sure to post on here during the ceremony.



Good luck and congrats


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2012)

So finally got to meet the Mysterious Jon yesterday. Being out on the coast is a nice vacation


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 6, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> You do have a pocket for your phone on your dress, right?
> 
> If not just use an armband.
> 
> have fun, and kiss your Mom. I was a wench to my mom on my wedding day.



Two words, pod cast.


----------



## SSwain (Jul 6, 2012)

WOW...all I had to do was post here.
I just got the call from who I was waiting on!
I will meet with the whole EMS dept next Saturday. All my test results came back good to go.

Looks like I will be afilliated with the North Fond du Lac WI EMS!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 6, 2012)

SSwain said:


> WOW...all I had to do was post here.
> I just got the call from who I was waiting on!
> I will meet with the whole EMS dept next Saturday. All my test results came back good to go.
> 
> Looks like I will be afilliated with the North Fond du Lac WI EMS!



Yeah cuz that's the kind a pull we got here at the EMTLIFE! Better recognize! 

Seriously though congrats!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Today is the day I will be marrying my best friend.
> 
> Ill be sure to post on here during the ceremony.



You are awesome and today is your day. I wish you and your husband happiness, beauty, peace and love for the rest of your days together on this earth.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Today is the day I will be marrying my best friend.
> 
> Ill be sure to post on here during the ceremony.



Woohoo!!! Congrats, Anjel! The waiting is finally over


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 6, 2012)

Congrats Anjel!


----------



## SSwain (Jul 6, 2012)

Congrats Anjel!

Make sure everybody takes lots of pics. Best way to remember the day!


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 6, 2012)

EMTLife swag!*

*computer not included


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Today is the day I will be marrying my best friend.
> 
> Ill be sure to post on here during the ceremony.



Good luck Anjel! Best wishes.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Today is the day I will be marrying my best friend.
> 
> Ill be sure to post on here during the ceremony.



Congrats Anjel! 

I'm happy for ya.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 6, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> EMTLife swag!*
> 
> *computer not included



dork.

And with the default wallpaper on your computer?  confirmed.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 6, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> You do have a pocket for your phone on your dress, right?
> 
> If not just use an armband.
> 
> have fun, and kiss your Mom. I was a wench to my mom on my wedding day.



I thought that's what the garter belt was for...:wacko:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 6, 2012)

Congratulations Anjel!!!!!!


----------



## firetender (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd send my congrats to you Anjel but I think you're wise enough not to read anything here for a while. I trust you will be appropriately occupied!

Be thankful you didn't grow up where I hung out. Whenever anyone got married in my group there would be a stealth operation to find out where the Honeymoon night would be. On Long Island, there'd be the wedding, the reception and then honeymoon night somewhere local, planning on flying out to wherever the next day.

Sure enough, the last people you'd want to see would be sitting on your bed when you arrived!


----------



## nemedic (Jul 6, 2012)

Congrats anjel.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 6, 2012)

I am married! Lol

And posting during the reception lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am pretty sure HotelCo just got bested.... :lol:


----------



## Achilles (Jul 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I am married! Lol
> 
> And posting during the reception lol



Congratulations


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 6, 2012)

Got to assist with a paracentesis today... sweet!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 6, 2012)

anjel1030 said:


> i am married! Lol
> 
> and posting during the reception lol



 :d


----------



## Hunter (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Ambulanceman (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^^^^HAHA nice!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 6, 2012)

Best day of my life.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Best day of my life.



Congrats Congrats Congrats!


----------



## Tigger (Jul 7, 2012)

First day back at work today. Back held up fine despite post ski crash/lumbar fractures. Today my truck had a combined crew age of 41, with 10 months combined experience working at the company. Today was all the first day I was cut loose to drive with a non-driving a partner, hello 10 hours of winging it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Best day of my life.



Ahh you're so beautiful  oh and you look great too Anjel 

You did explain to your husband that should he fail to treat you as anything other than the wonderful person you are he'll have 17000+ EMTLIFE members who might suddenly forget how to read a map should he fall down a flight of stairs or choke on a hot dog, that sort of thing right? 

Nah I'm just kidding Anjels new hubby.....or am I?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 7, 2012)

It's going to be 115 degrees in my response area on Sunday and Monday. I'm hoping we don't have an MCI or Traffic collision with cut and rescue.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ahh you're so beautiful  oh and you look great too Anjel
> 
> You did explain to your husband that should he fail to treat you as anything other than the wonderful person you are he'll have 17000+ EMTLIFE members who might suddenly forget how to read a map should he fall down a flight of stairs or choke on a hot dog, that sort of thing right?
> 
> Nah I'm just kidding Anjels new hubby.....or am I?



You aren't kidding.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Best day of my life.



Congrats!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 7, 2012)

Tigger said:


> First day back at work today. Back held up fine despite post ski crash/lumbar fractures. Today my truck had a combined crew age of 41, with 10 months combined experience working at the company. Today was all the first day I was cut loose to drive with a non-driving a partner, hello 10 hours of winging it.



Nice! How old are you? I was thinking older than you are apparently.


----------



## ShannahQuilts (Jul 7, 2012)

Congratulations!  You're a beautiful bride, and I hope that you and your husband have a wonderful long life together.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I am married! Lol
> 
> And posting during the reception lol



Congratulations Anjel!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Best day of my life.



Thrilled for you! Enjoy every moment together!


----------



## MMiz (Jul 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I am married! Lol
> 
> And posting during the reception lol


Congratulations!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 7, 2012)

Congratulations Anjel on your big day! I'm a little late, sorry! Happy honeymooning!!!

In other news, reason why you never talk to your partner about something you've never seen...

Me: So I've never actually seen a STEMI in the field.
Partner: Are you serious? You've had how many pediatric arrests, bleeds and pulsatile VT and you've never seen a STEMI? Really?
Dispatch: Medic 20 respond priority one to xxx for chest pain.
Partner: You're an :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:, guaranteed STEMI, thanks. 

12-lead = Inferior MI with reciprocal changes in lateral leads, Junctional rhythm at ~ 30 beats per minute with an unobtainable BP. Still A&O with a GCS of 15 amazingly... picture of the 12-lead for all of your viewing pleasure to come tomorrow.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Congratulations Anjel on your big day! I'm a little late, sorry! Happy honeymooning!!!
> 
> In other news, reason why you never talk to your partner about something you've never seen...
> 
> ...



Inferior MIs are the best, you get to see all kinds of funky bradyarrhythmias and Av blocks


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 7, 2012)

Am I the only one that feels as if I lose brain cells while trying to read a JEMS article...


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 7, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Am I the only one that feels as if I lose brain cells while trying to read a JEMS article...



Mongo read JEMS to learn about paramediki...paramagi...taking care of people.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 7, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Am I the only one that feels as if I lose brain cells while trying to read a JEMS article...



Try this, pick up a JEMS mag and read it cover to cover then immediately after finishing it pick up a copy of the Economist and try reading it. Swear to god you can actually feel your head making little popping noises.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Try this, pick up a JEMS mag and read it cover to cover then immediately after finishing it pick up a copy of the Economist and try reading it. Swear to god you can actually feel your head making little popping noises.



I feel a JEMS drinking game is coming up...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok Lifers I need a little help here.

Everybody who thinks my girlfriend (sorry ex girlfriend) should give me another chance say aye. 

After she and I decided to break up (2nd dumbest thing I ever did) I kind of lost my mind and fired off a hurtful email (dumbest thing I ever did) so I'm trying to gather proof that I'm not a complete and total ***, at least not all of the time anyway.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok one more pic, because it is fricken adorable lol


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ok one more pic, because it is fricken adorable lol



LOL very cute.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 7, 2012)

AYE! BBG is the :censored::censored::censored::censored:! I once witnessed him, at his own peril, rescue a kitten from freezing water using only a paracord bracelet and his stewardess hat!  True story! (think she'll buy it?)

And Anjel, Que bonita!! Love it! Where are y'all honeymooning at??


----------



## fast65 (Jul 7, 2012)

I once saw BBG rescue an entire plane of people from a perilous venomous snake attack...he then landed the aforementioned plane, single handily protecting the witness to a murder committed by a nationally wanted drug kingpin. In short, he's pretty much the most awesome person I've ever "met".

On a side note, I'm very pleased (read extremely pissed off) that our new medic intern has been talking crap about me and other coworkers whom he doesn't even know.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 7, 2012)

*cough*topper*cough cough*
Oh my! Excuse me!


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ok Lifers I need a little help here.
> 
> Everybody who thinks my girlfriend (sorry ex girlfriend) should give me another chance say aye.
> 
> After she and I decided to break up (2nd dumbest thing I ever did) I kind of lost my mind and fired off a hurtful email (dumbest thing I ever did) so I'm trying to gather proof that I'm not a complete and total ***, at least not all of the time anyway.



So a bunch of random people, most of which probably have never met you in real life, saying your a great guy on an online forum is going to convince her that she should give you a second chance?

If that works then you are one lucky man:beerchug:

Aye, BBG is an exceptional gentleman and sent me a EMTLIFE sticker, which made my entire year and brought me out of a deep dark spiral of depression allowing me to continue on with school. Every patient's life I save in my future career will be because of him. Which will probably be like 1,322,874


----------



## Anjel (Jul 7, 2012)

Aye BBG!

One time in the plane the pilots were killed in some kind of disastorous way. And the auto pilot and radar weren't working. So he had to manually over ride the system, but the plane was flying to low. 

He hit a billboard and broke the landing gear.

So he crawled into the bottom of the plane. lowered the landing gear and landed the plane. Saving millions.

So she should probably forget the one stupid thing. And look at how wonderful and sweet you are. And look at your shiny smooth head lol


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 7, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> So a bunch of random people, most of which probably have never met you in real life, saying your a great guy on an online forum is going to convince her that she should give you a second chance?
> 
> If that works then you are one lucky man:beerchug:



Hey I'm a desperate man here, I'm grabbing at straws. 

And yes I agree if this works I am a ridiculously lucky man.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 7, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> AYE! BBG is the :censored::censored::censored::censored:! I once witnessed him, at his own peril, rescue a kitten from freezing water using only a paracord bracelet and his stewardess hat!  True story! (think she'll buy it?)
> 
> And Anjel, Que bonita!! Love it! Where are y'all honeymooning at??



That would be a steward hat thank you  and it was two kittens and a pony remember?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 7, 2012)

Well, 1 kitten basically self-rescued itself.... But I completely forgot about the pony!!!

I wanted to see if you'd catch it :rofl:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2012)

Gotta love wifi at 32k feet. Not happy to be headed home though.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 7, 2012)

Great....BBG is the EMTLife equivalent of the Chuck Norris meme.

:headdesk:


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 7, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Great....BBG is the EMTLife equivalent of the Chuck Norris meme.
> 
> :headdesk:



BBG doesn’t work shifts. He tells people when they are allowed to have emergencies.

BBG doesn’t need medical gear, tools or medications. Disease processes quiver at the very sight of BBG and have no choice but to immediately comply to his demands.

BBG disinfects his rig by looking at it. All bacilli, viruses, etc. tremble in fear under his gaze and immediately flee from the vehicle. 

The mere mention of BBG's name is enough to convert even the most lethal arrhythmia.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Try this, pick up a JEMS mag and read it cover to cover then immediately after finishing it pick up a copy of the Economist and try reading it. Swear to god you can actually feel your head making little popping noises.



Did this a couple weeks ago - damn shame there isn't an Economist-level publication for prehospital providers.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 7, 2012)

BBG once wrestled an alligator. He walked away with a new set of luggage.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Nice! How old are you? I was thinking older than you are apparently.



20. Patients seem to either love or hate having a "young" crew. Yesterday we didn't catch any flak from patients, or even staff...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 7, 2012)

Tigger said:


> 20. Patients seem to either love or hate having a "young" crew. Yesterday we didn't catch any flak from patients, or even staff...



I had an anxiety patient tell me I was an idiot when I told her she was going to pass out if she didn't stop breathing 100 times a minute. Then she did and when she woke up she actually gave me the time of day. 

Like you said it can definitely go both ways. My partner and I yesterday had a combined age of 46 hah. 

BBG she will come back, just tell her what you told me about her and she wont be able to leave!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 7, 2012)

We have a new frequent flyer who calls 911 2 or three times a day. 

Ugh. The dispatchers keep sending medics, even though it's always a PT refusal. I've been to her house 9 times. Now, I go with a reduced response an make sure the cops are dispatched. :/


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I had an anxiety patient tell me I was an idiot when I told her she was going to pass out if she didn't stop breathing 100 times a minute. Then she did and when she woke up she actually gave me the time of day.
> 
> Like you said it can definitely go both ways. My partner and I yesterday had a combined age of 46 hah.
> 
> BBG she will come back, just tell her what you told me about her and she wont be able to leave!



That's not a bad idea


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2012)

Ugh diverted to waco Texas. Waiting for a storm to clear out of dfw


----------



## fast65 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have, once again, managed to piss off one of the local volunteer fire medics...I suppose I'll be heading to medical directors office first thing Monday morning.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 8, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I have, once again, managed to piss off one of the local volunteer fire medics...I suppose I'll be heading to medical directors office first thing Monday morning.



You realize I hope, that at this rate if your house ever burns down you're screwed right? Plus you know firefighters are probably really good at fighting fires in reverse, just something to think about.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You realize I hope, that at this rate if your house ever burns down you're screwed right? Plus you know firefighters are probably really good at fighting fires in reverse, just something to think about.



I would be concerned if it weren't for the following reasons:

-my roommate is one of the more respected members of the FD
-this particular fire medic is hated by 99% of the department
-I pissed him off by simply denying him an IV start, I wasn't rude, condescending, or an :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:. I was simply running a call the way I wanted to.


----------



## firetender (Jul 8, 2012)

*Just sayin'*



bigbaldguy said:


> Ok Lifers I need a little help here.
> 
> Everybody who thinks my girlfriend (sorry ex girlfriend) should give me another chance say aye.
> 
> After she and I decided to break up (2nd dumbest thing I ever did) I kind of lost my mind and fired off a hurtful email (dumbest thing I ever did) so I'm trying to gather proof that I'm not a complete and total ***, at least not all of the time anyway.


 
BBG if she reads this, your goose is cooked!

(But she'll get a kick out of the responses.)

Could be good; could be bad.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ok Lifers I need a little help here.
> 
> Everybody who thinks my girlfriend (sorry ex girlfriend) should give me another chance say aye.
> 
> After she and I decided to break up (2nd dumbest thing I ever did) I kind of lost my mind and fired off a hurtful email (dumbest thing I ever did) so I'm trying to gather proof that I'm not a complete and total ***, at least not all of the time anyway.



A couple married for 75 years was recently asked "how they did it?" 
They responded by saying "back in our day, when something was broke, we didn't grow it away, we fixed it" 
Now if you just apply this (or atleast try) it may make you feel better!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 8, 2012)

firetender said:


> BBG if she reads this, your goose is cooked!
> 
> (But she'll get a kick out of the responses.)
> 
> Could be good; could be bad.



She's agreed to a face to face tomorrow. Hopefully my groveling will be enough.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 8, 2012)

I really wish I could post a picture of the call we just had. 

Ocular displacement of the left eye after a ground level fall...I guess that's the only way I can describe it.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 8, 2012)

First legit day off in nearly three weeks starting now...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2012)

So after a night stuck in DFW Airport, I'm trying to head home again... plane lands in ABQ at ten am... i have to be at work at ten am. Joy


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 8, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> So after a night stuck in DFW Airport, I'm trying to head home again... plane lands in ABQ at ten am... i have to be at work at ten am. Joy



Well crap, if I had been off I would have at least treated you to a beer.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Well crap, if I had been off I would have at least treated you to a beer.



No worries man. They didn't even cancel my flight till close to midnight


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dear lord, has anyone seen the Megan fox super girl photo spread


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 8, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> Dear lord, has anyone seen the Megan fox super girl photo spread



No.... But should I??


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday ADAM!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 8, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> Dear lord, has anyone seen the Megan fox super girl photo spread



Any male who's had access to a computer for atleast a year?


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 8, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Any male who's had access to a computer for atleast a year?



And some females too I'd bet.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 8, 2012)

Sitting in yet another BLS CPR Class (my 10th recert to date, I believe).  I know full well the science behind the nearly-annual changes in the guidelines, but damn, I hate erasing my memory banks; "forget what you knew... do it this way", and then in 2 years: "Forget what we said was the 'right way' two years ago... this is better!"  My head hurts...


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 8, 2012)

I get to teach a few dozen police officers at our local big city PD CPR this Thursday.


My partner said ROSC rates will drop dramatically in that sector... :mellow:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2012)

I was told that I might havea new job... Cant say much about it.. but 52k/yr is the figure we are working on right now. I'll have to get my FF1, but my primary job will be EMS. New standup operation  I can't wait to get some more info for it.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome! Will there be a move required for said job?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 8, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> Dear lord, has anyone seen the Megan fox super girl photo spread




Meh, let me know when someone who's actually attractive plays Supergirl.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Awesome! Will there be a move required for said job?



Nope. That's the only downside to the job. I can still live in ABQ and work at this said job


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2012)

I Don't know what to do! 
?
I have an extremely important decision to make.

Ugh....

Kindle Fire or iPad?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I Don't know what to do!
> ?
> I have an extremely important decision to make.
> 
> ...



Ipad


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 8, 2012)

iPad. For sure.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 8, 2012)

iPad


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2012)

Anyone selling theirs? lol


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Look what I got for my birthday







His name is Res Q.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I Don't know what to do!
> ?
> I have an extremely important decision to make.
> 
> ...



You're forgetting one...the Android tablets.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> You're forgetting one...the Android tablets.



I have an android phone. I kinda wanted something different.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 8, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> You're forgetting one...the Android tablets.



The Kindle Fire IS an Android tablet. 



I say go Fire, or order the new Nexus 7 directly from Google.  Screw the iPad.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 8, 2012)

Linuss said:


> The Kindle Fire IS an Android tablet.
> 
> 
> 
> I say go Fire, or order the new Nexus 7 directly from Google.  Screw the iPad.



Just keep in mind if you do go with the Ipad you will never ever be able to go to anything else ever because it kind of sucks up your soul and nothing else will ever be good enough.


----------



## exodus (Jul 8, 2012)

Finally all moved into our new house. 1300 Sq ft, 3 bed 2 bath. 1100/month with a gardener! I'm so happy with it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 8, 2012)

Linuss said:


> The Kindle Fire IS an Android tablet.
> 
> 
> 
> I say go Fire, or order the new Nexus 7 directly from Google.  Screw the iPad.



I meant a "real" one.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 8, 2012)

My work week....


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> My work week....



Oh. Good. God.

Say what you will, but there are definite advantages to living north of the 49th parallel. Specifically, my skin doesn't ever come close to bubbling. :blink:


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 8, 2012)

At least it's a dry heat... unless you're down at the Salton Sea.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> My work week....



Alright I'll stop complaining about the 98 degrees that I'm working in.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 8, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Oh. Good. God.
> 
> Say what you will, but there are definite advantages to living north of the 49th parallel. Specifically, my skin doesn't ever come close to bubbling. :blink:



Going to be 106 here tomorrow, with thunderstorms and severe lightning to ignite all the sage brush...and I'm near the 47th.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I have an android phone. I kinda wanted something different.



What are you gonna do with it? I have a fire and love it for reading and movies and stuff like that when I'm at work. 

I have an iPhone, I don't really need a bigger iPhone that doesn't make calls.  kindle fire was a no brainer for me.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> What are you gonna do with it? I have a fire and love it for reading and movies and stuff like that when I'm at work.
> 
> I have an iPhone, I don't really need a bigger iPhone that doesn't make calls.  kindle fire was a no brainer for me.



Well...i am getting an iphone in september. 

I mainly just want it for playing on the internet and watching movies at work. 

I guess I am confused as to what a ipad can do that a kindle cannot.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Well...i am getting an iphone in september.
> 
> I mainly just want it for playing on the internet and watching movies at work.
> 
> I guess I am confused as to what a ipad can do that a kindle cannot.



If you plan on reading on it you can't beat a kindle if you plan on doing anything else then an Ipad is the way to go.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> If you plan on reading on it you can't beat a kindle if you plan on doing anything else then an Ipad is the way to go.



I am sorry I am slow lol

So by anything else.

Do you mean internet, movies, etc.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Sitting in yet another BLS CPR Class (my 10th recert to date, I believe).  I know full well the science behind the nearly-annual changes in the guidelines, but damn, I hate erasing my memory banks; "forget what you knew... do it this way", and then in 2 years: "Forget what we said was the 'right way' two years ago... this is better!"  My head hurts...




My head hurts too.....but for an entirely different reason.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> At least it's a dry heat... unless you're down at the Salton Sea.



I'd much rather have the dry heat over humid heat (one of the reasons I don't like beach cities).


----------



## Wheel (Jul 9, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> If you plan on reading on it you can't beat a kindle if you plan on doing anything else then an Ipad is the way to go.



I've been considering a tablet too, and this is what I'm thinking as well. Are the integration aspects worth getting an iPad to go with an iPhone, or is it too repetitive to have both?


----------



## Jon (Jul 9, 2012)

Not sure if I posted this or not. Had a cool encounter a few weeks ago in a City ambulance bay. There was a student with a Philly Fire crew. Young(ish), clean cut... wearing a standard clinical uniform (polo, navy pants), and tan boots. Turns out, he was doing his ride time for NREMT-P as part of the Pararescue training program.

I've heard OF the students - never met one. From what I hear, as a whole, they are very smart and motivated.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'd much rather have the dry heat over humid heat (one of the reasons I don't like beach cities).



Hey, SD is ok!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 9, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey, SD is ok!



Nope. Too many people


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2012)

awwww....that is just CA in general.

(And yes, I am allowed to rag on it....its my home state.)


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2012)

Jon said:


> Not sure if I posted this or not. Had a cool encounter a few weeks ago in a City ambulance bay. There was a student with a Philly Fire crew. Young(ish), clean cut... wearing a standard clinical uniform (polo, navy pants), and tan boots. Turns out, he was doing his ride time for NREMT-P as part of the Pararescue training program.
> 
> I've heard OF the students - never met one. From what I hear, as a whole, they are very smart and motivated.



And a pain to do clinicals with. They do initial EMT-P training here in ABQ (As I mentioned to you lol)


----------



## DPM (Jul 9, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> And a pain to do clinicals with. They do initial EMT-P training here in ABQ (As I mentioned to you lol)



Why would they be a pain?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2012)

DPM said:


> Why would they be a pain?



Because they are in a hospital for skills alone. While I might be in the room assessing a patient, they will come in, start a line, and leave. Whereas a student from one of the other schools (CNM or EMS Academy of UNM SOM)will see I'm doing an assessment and talking to the patient and let me have first dibs on line. It's one of those little things of how they are trained and interact with non PJ students. Great guys though, I've spent more than a few nights that I don't remember out at bars with them.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 9, 2012)

Worked until 0430, caught a late call that took our actual EOS to 5. Realized driving to said late call that I have to be at school today by 0900 for a class photo and NREMT practical practice then realized that I have to be back at work at 1630 for a 12 hour shift...

Ah medic school how I'm so ready to be finished. 4 more days!


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 9, 2012)

Saw some FF's with their rig pulled over to the side of the road, lights on, replacing some woman's flat tire.

I REALLY hope that they stopped on their own accord and she wasn't just using 911 as roadside assistance.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 9, 2012)

We do that all the time  A few months ago we stopped to help an old guy mow his lawn in the heat


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jul 9, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> We do that all the time  A few months ago we stopped to help an old guy mow his lawn in the heat



Now thats good customer service,y'all in Mule Lick really got it going on.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 9, 2012)

Wheel said:


> I've been considering a tablet too, and this is what I'm thinking as well. Are the integration aspects worth getting an iPad to go with an iPhone, or is it too repetitive to have both?



No idea I don't have an Iphone sorry. I like having a android phone and Ipad combo.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 9, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> We do that all the time  A few months ago we stopped to help an old guy mow his lawn in the heat



That's the spirit  

It's doing little things like this that will make the general public feel towards EMS as they have historically felt toward FD.

Very proud of you.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wee, brush fire a couple miles from my house. Sounds like they have 10 to 20 apparatuses on scene


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Meh, let me know when someone who's actually attractive plays Supergirl.



I wasn't looking at her face... But I think she pretty anyway


----------



## EMT91 (Jul 9, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ok Lifers I need a little help here.
> 
> Everybody who thinks my girlfriend (sorry ex girlfriend) should give me another chance say aye.
> 
> After she and I decided to break up (2nd dumbest thing I ever did) I kind of lost my mind and fired off a hurtful email (dumbest thing I ever did) so I'm trying to gather proof that I'm not a complete and total ***, at least not all of the time anyway.



BBG is an awesome guy who is always supportive and welcoming, he gave me a nice reply on the contest thread I posted in.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 9, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Because they are in a hospital for skills alone. While I might be in the room assessing a patient, they will come in, start a line, and leave. Whereas a student from one of the other schools (CNM or EMS Academy of UNM SOM)will see I'm doing an assessment and talking to the patient and let me have first dibs on line. It's one of those little things of how they are trained and interact with non PJ students. Great guys though, I've spent more than a few nights that I don't remember out at bars with them.



Havent you started hundreds of lines? I can't see why that would be a bother. Also if thy are in it for hospital skills why not do them at a hospital?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2012)

Because at that time i had not started hundreds of lines and i had skills requirements to get just like they did, along with assessments to obtain. It was just rather annoying.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 9, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Because at that time i had not started hundreds of lines and i had skills requirements to get just like they did, along with assessments to obtain. It was just rather annoying.



Ohhhh that makes sense


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 9, 2012)

That moment when you find out that your Ex-gf of two years is already with another guy after just over a month of being broke up...:angry::censored::angry: Who wants to volunteer to be my punching bag? :deadhorse:


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 9, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> A few months ago we stopped to help an old guy mow his lawn in the heat


Gotta dig helping the elderly!


----------



## Tigger (Jul 9, 2012)

Every extra shift I work always turns into some sort of fiasco. Only did three calls, but the last one had a patient that was too heavy and awkwardly sized (read massively swollen legs) for my partner (5' 2" woman) and I to handle. There was a crew at the hospital already and they helped load him in but when I called for a lift assist on the other end I was told that I didn't need one (wtf?). I insisted that there was no way I was going to hot drop the cot with a patient on it nor slideboard someone with two people onto a wheelchair and finally got my way. Of course they had to send another ambulance company because we were going way out of area, which pissed dispatch off a bit. Retaliation was served via a non-priority response to literally the farthest place that one could be from me yet still be in Boston, during rush hour. Trying to beat traffic I got hopelessly lost, and then the dispatch shift changed and they took mercy on me and sent another truck and called us back early.

I dunno how other companies work, but don't you usually put a new driver with someone that has experience? My last two partners are not even allowed to drive unloaded, so I'm "in command" and it can be a struggle, especially since my knowledge of Boston streets is limited to the pockets we work in, get me out of them and I am glued to the GPS.

/vent.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2012)

So I found out today I'm not doing tactical training at the NM state EMS conference. The class was already full. But I'll be doing my rope rescue tech course  Should be fun either way. And I'll be doing a 5-day EMT-T training course from RTI in September  And not paying for a thing. Only reason I'm bothering to volunteer is so they pay for classes, and it's working out well


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 9, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> So I found out today I'm not doing tactical training at the NM state EMS conference. The class was already full. But I'll be doing my rope rescue tech course  Should be fun either way. And I'll be doing a 5-day EMT-T training course from RTI in September  And not paying for a thing. Only reason I'm bothering to volunteer is so they pay for classes, and it's working out well



Awesome. Looks like a good conference. I'm gonna have to work on getting some ABQ overnights.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol yoi should. I'll buy you a beer if I'm off duty. although now it looks like i might do the TCCC course anyway since my time off for the rope course was denied. Either way, lota of fun


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 10, 2012)

My written final for medic class is tomorrow. To say I'm worried is an understatement.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 10, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> My written final for medic class is tomorrow. To say I'm worried is an understatement.



Dude you got it! Good luck!


----------



## Rsxtacee (Jul 10, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> My written final for medic class is tomorrow. To say I'm worried is an understatement.



Good Luck!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 10, 2012)

Over the last 40 hours I've gotten 2 hours of sleep. I'm going to bed so I can wake up and get some more work done on the tattoo. Hopefully she chooses a spot that I can sleep while she does it. From what she was saying I doubt it though :wacko:

A brewski says :beerchug: to my friday and goodnight.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Over the last 40 hours I've gotten 2 hours of sleep. I'm going to bed so I can wake up and get some more work done on the tattoo. Hopefully she chooses a spot that I can sleep while she does it. From what she was saying I doubt it though :wacko:
> 
> A brewski says :beerchug: to my friday and goodnight.



Woah woah woah.

I may of missed this. But umm.. Practicals? How did they go!?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 10, 2012)

Get it, Adam!


----------



## Aidey (Jul 10, 2012)

Ughhhh. Someone shoot me before I shoot my partner, a fireman, or a patient.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 10, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Ughhhh. Someone shoot me before I shoot my partner, a fireman, or a patient.



Put the gun back in your specially made fanny pack with star of life holster, they aren't worth it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 10, 2012)

Start my medic class Monday. Going into it completely blind. No book no uniform nothing. Registered at the last minute.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruNdU6bGE5E&feature=fvwrel


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 10, 2012)

anybody know what the name of the song is that talks about the guys dad running moonshine and talks about smelling the moonshine burning. I'm drawing a blank

edit NM it's copperhead road


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the good wishes, guys. Pass or fail, copious amounts of alcohol are in my near future. The outcome of the test just determines whether I'll wake up to find myself on 72 hour hold or not : rofl:




bigbaldguy said:


> Start my medic class Monday. Going into it completely blind. No book no uniform nothing. Registered at the last minute.



You don't need no steenking books. 

But really, almost everything in my books ended up getting further research because I wasn't happy with the book's definition.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Start my medic class Monday. Going into it completely blind. No book no uniform nothing. Registered at the last minute.



Good luck man! You'll do good 


Adam, hope you do well!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 10, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Start my medic class Monday. Going into it completely blind. No book no uniform nothing. Registered at the last minute.



You will do great.

How long is the course?


On a related note. Kinda had a wake up call in class today. I need to kick my *** into high gear.

Cardiology here I come.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 10, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Start my medic class Monday. Going into it completely blind. No book no uniform nothing. Registered at the last minute.



Good luck!  You'll do great.  

The objectives?  They're there for a total reason.  Make sure you can write out the "answer" to each objective with a good solid understanding of what it means before the test for each chapter.

This is the key to success.  You can study and review all day, but unless you can teach yourself, you're spinning your wheels.

And DANG there were a love of homonyms in those two paragraphs.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks all. The course is a year and I think it's a pretty decent one. Not a community college unfortunately but with my schedule that would be tricky. Clinicals on this one should be excellent. Didactic is only 433 hours  but there's 244 hrs of clinical (in a level one hopefully) and 288 hours on a truck (I'll be riding out of the busiest station I can find). Clinicals in theory should include 
Trauma 24 hrs
ER 72 hrs
OR 12 hrs
Cath 8 hrs
MICU 12 hrs
SICU 12 hrs
Resp  12 hrs
Psych 12 hrs (hopefully I can get some extra time on this one)
Peds ER 24 hrs
Geriatrics 8 hrs
L/D 24 hrs
Hyperbarics 8 hrs
Mortuary? 4 hrs (not sure what this is about)

Top 6 students get to do a lifeflight ride out. My goal is to be in top 3 so hopefully I'll get a piece of that too.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 10, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Mortuary? 4 hrs (not sure what this is about)



Dealing with dead bodies, decomposition, autopsies, etc.




Had a patient yesterday who most likely broke their neck upon falling out of a wheelchair.  The hard palate was so anterior and up against the front of the mouth that it was darn near impossible to get the laryngescope blade past the teeth.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 10, 2012)

Good luck bbg!

Let me tell you, take all the OR time you can get your mitts on. And don't just sit around all day either waiting for a tube. Go sit in the CRNA lounge and pick their and the anesthesiologist's brains for all you are worth.

Oh yea, and never turn down a ride in the bird.  Fortunately my entire class was able to do shifts with helo crews. I personally was able to do 5 or 6 and rode probably 8 or 10 calls with them.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 10, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Good luck bbg!
> 
> Let me tell you, take all the OR time you can get your mitts on. And don't just sit around all day either waiting for a tube. Go sit in the CRNA lounge and pick their and the anesthesiologist's brains for all you are worth.



One advantage to being an older student is I have no problem jumping on opportunities. I'll definitely shoot for extra OR time if it's an option...OR will I? Sorry I've always wanted to use that line.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 10, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Dealing with dead bodies, decomposition, autopsies, etc.



I'm not complaining, but is this a normal part of a medic course?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 10, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm not complaining, but is this a normal part of a medic course?



We went to the morgue during A&P.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 10, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm not complaining, but is this a normal part of a medic course?



This is not normal, but another good opportunity from those guys is to learn some language and tips for dealing with people who just lost a loved one. That's a tricky scene to deal with, and morticians do it well. 

My lab partner in a&p class was a guy in his 50s who'd apprenticed in a mortuary for a decade, and was now working on his degree. I learned so much from him.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 10, 2012)

So, I'm pretty sure my medical director thinks I'm some sort of a ladies man, he constantly asks me how all the women that follow me around are doing. I have come to the conclusion that I either have a secret society of female stalkers, or that my medical director has me confused with someone else.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 10, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> We went to the morgue during A&P.



I think every EMT class should include an autopsy viewing.  It's truly fascinating how the human body is assembled and works, and a good pathologist is a great teacher.


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 10, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm not complaining, but is this a normal part of a medic course?



the medic school I teach at spends a day in the cadaver lab with the medical director and other trauma docs. we usually have enough bodys for a 1-5 ratio. it is a great opportunity that we get and it truly helps all the students out. I wish it where a requirement for all medic schools.


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 10, 2012)

on a side note, "shooting fish in a barrel" cant even begin to explain how I feel about new grads and nursing students... Its open season fellas, and I got a fist full of tags (you ladies are welcome to join).


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 10, 2012)

We had a 500 lb guy with elephant legs and needed a lift assist at the hospital the other day.  July 2, lol.

The pair of interns that pulled that assignment (???) had obviously spent a LOT of time burning off steam at the gym while they were in school.  I have a real problem with guy forearms, and these ones were real winners.  

I had to avert my gaze.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 10, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Woah woah woah.
> 
> I may of missed this. But umm.. Practicals? How did they go!?



It was a practice day. More like my instructor reading the NREMT sheets to us and telling us not to be dumbasses then playing with skills stations. We did get to run through static and dynamic cardiology though so I feel much more comfortable with those. 

Tomorrow is the day, 830 then the written on Thursday at 2 pm I'll keep ya'll posted 



fast65 said:


> So, I'm pretty sure my medical director thinks I'm some sort of a ladies man, he constantly asks me how all the women that follow me around are doing. I have come to the conclusion that I either have a secret society of female stalkers, or that my medical director has me confused with someone else.



I'm going to go with option A. lol



bigbaldguy said:


> I'm not complaining, but is this a normal part of a medic course?



We did an 8 hour lab in the cadaver lab then a 4 hour clinical in the morgue observing an autopsy. Trouble was the coroner had to approve student viewing and it had to be a autopsy not involved in a crime so it was a pain in the butt to actually get in. I never managed to.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 10, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> on a side note, "shooting fish in a barrel" cant even begin to explain how I feel about new grads and nursing students... Its open season fellas, and I got a fist full of tags (you ladies are welcome to join).



I like your style.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 10, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> on a side note, "shooting fish in a barrel" cant even begin to explain how I feel about new grads and nursing students... Its open season fellas, and I got a fist full of tags (you ladies are welcome to join).



Personally I have been scouting out the OT/PT students. I have had enough drama with dating fellow nursing students lately.


They love cheesy pick up lines. Try something about gag reflexes and intubating. Gets them 89% of the time, every time. Guaranteed


----------



## EarnMoneySleeping (Jul 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if its possible to schedule time at a mortuary without a paramedic school affiliation? I'm in medic school now, and I know we don't have scheduled clinical time for something like that , but it is something id like the opportunity to do. Any answers?


----------



## fast65 (Jul 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> It was a practice day. More like my instructor reading the NREMT sheets to us and telling us not to be dumbasses then playing with skills stations. We did get to run through static and dynamic cardiology though so I feel much more comfortable with those.
> 
> Tomorrow is the day, 830 then the written on Thursday at 2 pm I'll keep ya'll posted
> 
> ...



I suppose I could see that...but option B is more likely.

Anyways, I call first dibs on finding out if you pass or not. h34r:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 10, 2012)

EarnMoneySleeping said:


> Does anyone know if its possible to schedule time at a mortuary without a paramedic school affiliation? I'm in medic school now, and I know we don't have scheduled clinical time for something like that , but it is something id like the opportunity to do. Any answers?



I have no idea how you'd even go about asking that without coming off creepy lol. Talk to your instructor maybe?


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 10, 2012)

Passed!


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 10, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Passed!



Congrats!!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 10, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Passed!



Duh. Like there was any doubt.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 10, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Passed!


Congrats!!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> on a side note, "shooting fish in a barrel" cant even begin to explain how I feel about new grads and nursing students... Its open season fellas, and I got a fist full of tags (you ladies are welcome to join).



Hmm if I hadn't just gotten in a relationship I'd be all over that  But I like the way you think


----------



## Rhonda (Jul 10, 2012)

Well this day just keeps getting better! My flight is delayed 2hrs and 15mins!!! Hope everyone else is having a better day.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 10, 2012)

Rhonda said:


> Well this day just keeps getting better! My flight is delayed 2hrs and 15mins!!! Hope everyone else is having a better day.



That sucks, but I just consider that more time to sit and play on my phone.

I am kicked back living the high life watching Ken Burns' Baseball, eating chocolate chess pie, and playing on the computer.

Kids all spending the night elsewhere tonight.  Awesome.


----------



## Rhonda (Jul 10, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> That sucks, but I just consider that more time to sit and play on my phone.
> 
> I am kicked back living the high life watching Ken Burns' Baseball, eating chocolate chess pie, and playing on the computer.
> 
> Kids all spending the night elsewhere tonight.  Awesome.



It sounds like you are having a good evening then.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 10, 2012)

It was hotter then a single guy at a college cheerleading computation today. Hit 118 degrees at 1500-1800. When I left work at 1900 it was still 113.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 11, 2012)

Spent the last part of my shift posted downtown doing nothing. Get back to base to find that a friend of mine was in the hospital we were posted in front of after t-boning a car on his bike. He's fine, but I just got home from a 13 and have to be back at 0800. Sweet as.


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jul 11, 2012)

OPA and NPA practical tomorrow for class. I keep forgetting to check for gag reflex. For the first time in my life I wish someone, namely the dummy, would throw up on me that way I would def not forget to check the next time.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 11, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Passed!



Never doubted it but Congrats all the same.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Rhonda said:


> Well this day just keeps getting better! My flight is delayed 2hrs and 15mins!!! Hope everyone else is having a better day.



AIRLINES SUCK! Seriously. Tell em you know a boy stewardess maybe they'll give you a drink. Don't use the term boy stewardess if it's a straight male flight attendant though cuz I'm pretty much the only one that thinks that's funny.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2012)

Rhonda said:


> Well this day just keeps getting better! My flight is delayed 2hrs and 15mins!!! Hope everyone else is having a better day.



I can sympathize. I got stuck at DFW airport overnight cause they canceled my flight this past Saturday


----------



## Rhonda (Jul 11, 2012)

LAS was all screwed up because the Vice President flew in.


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 11, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Personally I have been scouting out the OT/PT students. I have had enough drama with dating fellow nursing students lately.
> 
> 
> They love cheesy pick up lines. Try something about gag reflexes and intubating. Gets them 89% of the time, every time. Guaranteed



I will have to give that a whirl. radiology chicks are fun too... the point to remember about the students is that they will be gone in 2 months so if you piss them off you aren't black-balled from that ER. new grads are too scared to talk :censored::censored::censored::censored:...


----------



## Aprz (Jul 11, 2012)

Took the advice of some people on my resume and updated it. I resubmitted it to the local 911 company and e-mailed their HR saying that I am still interested in "serving my county". After talking with somebody in private chat, reading about Hall Ambulance here, I decided I'd apply online and upload my resume to their website. If I got hired at Hall, I would have to move.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 11, 2012)

Goin SCUBA diving today


----------



## Anjel (Jul 11, 2012)

heatherabel3 said:


> OPA and NPA practical tomorrow for class. I keep forgetting to check for gag reflex. For the first time in my life I wish someone, namely the dummy, would throw up on me that way I would def not forget to check the next time.



Just keep thinking of what happens when things get shoved in your mouth/throat. 

Like a toothbrush....

If you have that feeling in your mind, you won't forget to check.


----------



## exodus (Jul 11, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Took the advice of some people on my resume and updated it. I resubmitted it to the local 911 company and e-mailed their HR saying that I am still interested in "serving my county". After talking with somebody in private chat, reading about Hall Ambulance here, I decided I'd apply online and upload my resume to their website. If I got hired at Hall, I would have to move.



Hall is up in kern right?


----------



## exodus (Jul 11, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Just keep thinking of what happens when things get shoved in your mouth/throat.
> 
> Like a toothbrush....
> 
> If you have that feeling in your mind, you won't forget to check.



How do you check for a gag reflex? We were told to drop and then just pull and suction if they do gag?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 11, 2012)

exodus said:


> How do you check for a gag reflex? We were told to drop and then just pull and suction if they do gag?



The way I have learned and have to teach is to touch their eyelashes. If their eyelids/eyes move then they have a gag reflex. However I have used this and it doesn't seem to work very well.


----------



## CMHills (Jul 11, 2012)

exodus said:


> How do you check for a gag reflex? We were told to drop and then just pull and suction if they do gag?



I was taught the eyelash thing too, but I've never used it. One of my instructors told me that it's possible (though unlikely) for a pt to have a gag reflex and no twitch reflex in their eyelids. Whatever the specifics are, I just tend to go for the gold with an OPA. It's quicker, and if I were down and in need of an airway, I'd rather the EMT chance it than waste time giving me butterfly kisses.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll use the eyelash method, but like firefite said, it's not very accurate. I've seen many with no flutter and still have a gag (not as common the other way around). Typically you just drop it in or test it with a tongue depressor. When they start to gag, pull it out. Would love to find out there's a better way, though


----------



## CMHills (Jul 11, 2012)

In my Basic class, I think my instructor's exact words in response to this question were "To test the gag reflex? Oh you just stick an OPA down there. The pt will let you know if they have a gag reflex."

He then proceeded to test the dummy's gag reflex with his middle finger.


----------



## Pavehawk (Jul 11, 2012)

Corneal reflex is not the same as the blink reflex.... to test the corneal reflex you need to touch the cornea itself, not the eye lid.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 11, 2012)

Doesn't the Trigeminal (V) cranial nerve affect the sensory of the eyelid, and the Glossopharyngeal (IX) and Vagus (X) cranial nerve affect the gag reflex?

Yeh, Hall Ambulance is in Kern county. I'd probably have to move if I got hired there. It's about 5 hours South of me, lol.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 11, 2012)

The girlfriend of an EMT co-worker of mine decided to post a "sexy" picture of herself on Facebook and tagged my co-worker in it. 

This co-worker is friends on facebook with pretty much all the employees at our company. She now has a whole lot of likes on that photo from people she doesn't know. He is going to be in for it when he comes to work tonight :rofl:


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 11, 2012)

Proof or it didn't happen.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 11, 2012)

This conversation is useless without pictures.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 11, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Proof or it didn't happen.





Aprz said:


> This conversation is useless without pictures.



I agree with both of you. But this is a "family friendly site"..... And I'm not gonna pass around a pic of his girlfriend


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 11, 2012)

:glare:


----------



## Aprz (Jul 11, 2012)

Time to add you on Facebook then! Let's be friends.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 11, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Time to add you on Facebook then! Let's be friends.



I searched for Aprz and it said "no results found"


----------



## fast65 (Jul 11, 2012)

Finally, 10 more days until the Dirty Dash...not gonna lie, I'm pretty excited. Plus, I should be picking my car up from the collision repair shop this weekend. h34r:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 11, 2012)

*EMTLIFE patch*

New contest is up in the contest thread. Check it out. Prize is one of our new EMTLIFE patches.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 11, 2012)

Done studying. Test in the morning. Hope forfeiting all of my recent adventures will pay off. h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 11, 2012)

NREMT-P practicals passed! Written tomorrow. Only had to retest one station, peds airway for a stupid mistake. 

In other news I found out my agency is doing a UMBC CCEMT-P class in the fall sometime. I'm hoping I can get into it but I feel like I should have more experience under my belt before that and I have to focus on passing my NREMT and FTO time first.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 11, 2012)

Excellent NVrob!


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 11, 2012)

Just got my USMLE score back... 214. Just another score that falls into the "neither really helps nor hurts" section for EM. :-(


----------



## armywifeemt (Jul 11, 2012)

Transferred someone I knew to hospice a couple days ago.. Tossed and turned all night the last couple of nights. Just feeling kinda crappy about it.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 11, 2012)

NVRob said:


> NREMT-P practicals passed! Written tomorrow. Only had to retest one station, peds airway for a stupid mistake.
> 
> In other news I found out my agency is doing a UMBC CCEMT-P class in the fall sometime. I'm hoping I can get into it but I feel like I should have more experience under my belt before that and I have to focus on passing my NREMT and FTO time first.



Congrats, bro!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 11, 2012)

NVRob said:


> NREMT-P practicals passed! Written tomorrow. Only had to retest one station, peds airway for a stupid mistake.
> 
> In other news I found out my agency is doing a UMBC CCEMT-P class in the fall sometime. I'm hoping I can get into it but I feel like I should have more experience under my belt before that and I have to focus on passing my NREMT and FTO time first.



So proud of you!


----------



## Rhonda (Jul 11, 2012)

NVRob said:


> NREMT-P practicals passed! Written tomorrow. Only had to retest one station, peds airway for a stupid mistake.
> 
> In other news I found out my agency is doing a UMBC CCEMT-P class in the fall sometime. I'm hoping I can get into it but I feel like I should have more experience under my belt before that and I have to focus on passing my NREMT and FTO time first.



Nice going!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 12, 2012)

NVRob said:


> NREMT-P practicals passed! Written tomorrow. Only had to retest one station, peds airway for a stupid mistake.
> 
> In other news I found out my agency is doing a UMBC CCEMT-P class in the fall sometime. I'm hoping I can get into it but I feel like I should have more experience under my belt before that and I have to focus on passing my NREMT and FTO time first.



You sir are now truly Da man. I mean I know I said it before but I was just being nice, this time I really mean it. Nice work. Now that you're done with all that medic class mojo how bout sending it my way


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 12, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Just got my USMLE score back... 214. Just another score that falls into the "neither really helps nor hurts" section for EM. :-(



It's plenty high to match, though, no? I looked at a couple datasets and it seems like it's pretty darn good!


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 12, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> It's plenty high to match, though, no? I looked at a couple datasets and it seems like it's pretty darn good!




Let's just say that my med school academic history isn't the best. I know the average is in the low 220s, so I'm about a half a SD below that (average for my USMLE date is 224, SD of 22).


----------



## Aprz (Jul 12, 2012)

Doesn't anyone have anything to add to the eyelid trick. Is it a myth? I'll quote myself from earlier.


Aprz said:


> Doesn't the Trigeminal (V) cranial nerve affect the sensory of the eyelid, and the Glossopharyngeal (IX) and Vagus (X) cranial nerve affect the gag reflex?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm bored somebody say something funny.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Jul 12, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm bored somebody say something funny.



"Something Funny" :rofl:

<_<


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats  NVRob !


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 12, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Doesn't anyone have anything to add to the eyelid trick. Is it a myth? I'll quote myself from earlier.



In my experience it doesn't work. 

Put the OPA in their mouth, they will tell you if they have a gag or not. If you aren't comfortable doing that use a suction catheter so it's right there if they vomit lol.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 12, 2012)

I is a paramedork! National Registry all done...all passed. So....world, look out!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 12, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I is a paramedork! National Registry all done...all passed. So....world, look out!



YEAH!! BOOYAH. Change your forum title quick. I dub thee paramedork


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Jul 12, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I is a paramedork! National Registry all done...all passed. So....world, look out!



Congrats!!


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats, Lights!

So I didn't test as well as I hoped, but it should still be enough to promote  Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 12, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I is a paramedork! National Registry all done...all passed. So....world, look out!



Congratulations love.,

All my boys are moving on to paramedic and stuff.

Im proud of you all.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Congratulations love.,
> 
> All my boys are moving on to paramedic and stuff.
> 
> Im proud of you all.



Exept for me


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 12, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I is a paramedork! National Registry all done...all passed. So....world, look out!



Congrats!


Side note, we lost a student today. His words on the way out? "Can't make a chicken salad out of chicken s***"


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats lights!

NREMT written in 90 minutes...hopefully I will be joining you. Theoretically should know by tomorrow.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 12, 2012)

Get it, Rob!


----------



## Aidey (Jul 12, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Side note, we lost a student today. His words on the way out? "Can't make a chicken salad out of chicken s***"



WTF? :huh:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 12, 2012)

Go get em rob!


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 12, 2012)

Aidey said:


> WTF? :huh:



We had a student fail out at skills testing today, when asked if he would contest it he said the above as he was walking out


----------



## firetender (Jul 12, 2012)

Hot damn, rob, goodonya!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 12, 2012)

Omg my dog ate 20 of my husbands lisinopril tablets. 

Please pray he doesn't die.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 12, 2012)

I hope you got him to a vet asap


----------



## Anjel (Jul 12, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I hope you got him to a vet asap



Yea im on my way there. He is already there. 

I am freaking out. They were on a shelf I don't know how he got the bottle. 

We have been gone for 4 hrs. I just hope it isn't too late. 

He is only 9 pounds.


----------



## Aidey (Jul 12, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> We had a student fail out at skills testing today, when asked if he would contest it he said the above as he was walking out



I got that, I have just never heard that particular phrase before.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 12, 2012)

Not a chance in hell I passed that. When 90% of the questions make you go :blink: that can't be a good sign.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Omg my dog ate 20 of my husbands lisinopril tablets.
> 
> Please pray he doesn't die.



Use a turkey baster and get half a cup of peroxide down him even if you have to force it. It will make him throw up like ipecac.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Yea im on my way there. He is already there.
> 
> I am freaking out. They were on a shelf I don't know how he got the bottle.
> 
> ...



 We'll all be pulling for him.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 12, 2012)

Positive thought Rob, positive thoughts!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 12, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Not a chance in hell I passed that. When 90% of the questions make you go :blink: that can't be a good sign.



Hey, thats what I said too....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 12, 2012)

Anjel, thats not cool! We are all behind you. Thoughts and prayers for the pup!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 12, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Not a chance in hell I passed that. When 90% of the questions make you go :blink: that can't be a good sign.


You know your :censored::censored::censored::censored:. I am sure you did just fine. Everyone thinks they failed it. I don't know one person who took the registry, and was like "Oh yea. I nailed it"



bigbaldguy said:


> We'll all be pulling for him.





lightsandsirens5 said:


> Anjel, thats not cool! We are all behind you. Thoughts and prayers for the pup!



Thanks guys. $100, activated charcoal, and subcutaneous fluids later he is home and seeming to do ok. They did try to induce vomiting but no pills came up. 

He ate around 20 10mg tablets. So We are mainly worried about his kidneys at the moment. I take him back tomorrow to get his createnine and BUN levels checked. 

They charge 20 dollars just to check a BP. I wish I had a cuff small enough lol


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 12, 2012)

I call bs Rob.

Any updates, Anjel? Your pup doing okay? :sad:

Edit: Nevermind... Well hopefully there's no lasting issues; glad he's doing okay


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> You know your :censored::censored::censored::censored:. I am sure you did just fine. Everyone thinks they failed it. I don't know one person who took the registry, and was like "Oh yea. I nailed it"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ACE inhibitors have mild to moderate toxicity in dogs according to this site http://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/poison/ace-inhibitors/

Thanks for the update. Poor little guy and after all the mental trauma from the photo last night


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 12, 2012)

Anjel, glad to hear your pup is doing well.  I hope the labs tomorrow come back ok.

Congrats, lights!  Now you can take that little bit of knowledge and begin figuring out how to be all paramedical and stuff.

Rob, think positive thoughts!  You rocked everything else, so I am sure you did fine.


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 12, 2012)

Representin' EMTLife up here in Canada, courtesy of BBG and the contest forum! Thanks!

Now let's hope it stands up to the rain we've been having. :blink:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2012)

I just caved in and got an IPad. It's not the newest one out, because I wanted to save some money, but I am already liking it


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 13, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> View attachment 1180
> 
> 
> Representin' EMTLife up here in Canada, courtesy of BBG and the contest forum! Thanks!
> ...



Very nice.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> I just caved in and got an IPad. It's not the newest one out, because I wanted to save some money, but I am already liking it



I've had the one and the two. There really isn't anything on the two that I use enough to justify the upgrade. 

If you like online shooters get Nova3 it's a very good Halo3 clone.


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm a tad late on this, been busy with class, but they are having is do a sternal rub or put pressure behind the ear to check for gag reflex. I guess the theory is if they react to painful stimuli they have an intact reflex. 

Also, I hope all goes well at your pups follow up, Angel.


----------



## SSwain (Jul 13, 2012)

Turned 42 today...
Start my part time EMT-B job tomorrow morning...

I guess this could be considered my "mid life crisis". Although, it's not much of a crisis.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 13, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Turned 42 today...
> Start my part time EMT-B job tomorrow morning...
> 
> I guess this could be considered my "mid life crisis". Although, it's not much of a crisis.



I did the same thing. Took my National Registry for Paramedic on my 40th birthday.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 13, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Turned 42 today...
> Start my part time EMT-B job tomorrow morning...
> 
> I guess this could be considered my "mid life crisis". Although, it's not much of a crisis.





n7lxi said:


> I did the same thing. Took my National Registry for Paramedic on my 40th birthday.



Wow thanks. I don't feel so out of place then. I'll be finishing up school at 38. I'm glad it can be done.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jul 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Wow thanks. I don't feel so out of place then. I'll be finishing up school at 38. I'm glad it can be done.



They say the average adult will have 3 careers by the time of retirement. EMS certainly isn't a bad one to get into.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 13, 2012)

DeepFreeze said:


> EMS certainly isn't a bad one to get into.



I think about 17,217 people think the same!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 13, 2012)

DeepFreeze said:


> They say the average adult will have 3 careers by the time of retirement. EMS certainly isn't a bad one to get into.



I'm hoping I can get away with just the one career but if I finish my medic it will certainly be a good fall back plan.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh man dont say that. That means i have 2 more careers to go before i can retire!  I already have my donkey and hat pickedx out.  

You will find me in the hills with a can of beans, my dog and gold pan for retirement


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh Friday the 13th....my patients are having a V Tach party. Now if we can get some Torsades going that would be some real fun.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 13, 2012)

So, a certain someone here owes me $10 today, you know who you are


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 13, 2012)

There's a subtle change that you all should notice somewhere around my name...


----------



## fast65 (Jul 13, 2012)

Speak of the devil, there's the man that owes me money! 

Congrats Rob!!!!! I knew you could do it


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> There's a subtle change that you all should notice somewhere around my name...



Congrats


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> There's a subtle change that you all should notice somewhere around my name...



So proud


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 13, 2012)

"Oh, not a chance in hell I passed that, I don't know anything..." :nosoupfortroll: Congrats, buddy!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> So proud



We are next BBG! Well Adam. Then us!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 13, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> We are next BBG! Well Adam. Then us!



I know! I'm getting kind of nervous class starts Monday  I guess I should go buy a pen or something, maybe one of those fancy notebooks with the little tabs. lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> There's a subtle change that you all should notice somewhere around my name...



I'm so happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I know! I'm getting kind of nervous class starts Monday  I guess I should go buy a pen or something, maybe one of those fancy notebooks with the little tabs. lol



I love buying school supplies.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm getting really tired of the repair shop pushing back the delivery date on my car. This is the third time...


----------



## CritterNurse (Jul 13, 2012)

I type faster than I write, so I found taking notes much easier when I got a laptop. Some professors/instructors go very fast. One class I was taking 7 pages of notes in an 80 minute class, on those narrow ruled, full sized notebooks. I wish I had a laptop then.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> There's a subtle change that you all should notice somewhere around my name...



No way I passed it my @$$ haha we knew you'd pass. You clearly nailed everything through your class, so congrats on a job well done!

In other news my Friday the thirteenth has been extremely slow but I'm not complaining after working 50 hours this week. Apparently I'm moving to nights next week too hmmm.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 13, 2012)

*re*

Excellent Rob, Congratz!


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats Rob!  We knew you would pass!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 13, 2012)

Newest hire at University of Arizona Medical Center CVICU.  Time is limited before i am a fully trained heart transplant nurse.  I'm excited


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 13, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 13, 2012)

Making up scenarios for the EMT class that starts next month. I've got all the basic scenarios. Just coming up with more off the wall ones that a student could get correct and possibly treat.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 13, 2012)

I got an interview at Hall Ambulance.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats, Jimi! That sounds like an awesome gig!


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 13, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> Newest hire at University of Arizona Medical Center CVICU.  Time is limited before i am a fully trained heart transplant nurse.  I'm excited



Congrats!!

Your signature makes me laugh every time, sounds perfect for a dating site for nurses


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 13, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I got an interview at Hall Ambulance.



Cool man good luck


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 13, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> heart transplant nurse



Top ten coolest business card titles ever.


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 13, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> Newest hire at University of Arizona Medical Center CVICU.  Time is limited before i am a fully trained heart transplant nurse.  I'm excited



Congrats!!!!


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 13, 2012)

I've come to the realization that if people just did what I told them to do, life would be a whole lot easier for everyone involved. :glare:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 13, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> I've come to the realization that if people just did what I told them to do, life would be a whole lot easier for everyone involved. :glare:



You work for the government don't you?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Making up scenarios for the EMT class that starts next month. I've got all the basic scenarios. Just coming up with more off the wall ones that a student could get correct and possibly treat.



Do you have the 19 y.o playing video games who suddenly can't breath?

Lol that one stumped me. spontaneous pneumo.


----------



## Rhonda (Jul 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> There's a subtle change that you all should notice somewhere around my name...



Congrats! Way to rock it!


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You work for the government don't you?



Better yet: a bank.

We're only slightly more bearable than the DMV.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 13, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Do you have the 19 y.o playing video games who suddenly can't breath?
> 
> Lol that one stumped me. spontaneous pneumo.



Haha. I would like to but I highly doubt any of the students will get it. As of right now I have your normal hypo/hyperglycemia patients, hypertension crisis, septic shock, allergic reaction, meningitis, carbon monoxide poising, DVT, TIA, CVA, GI problems, ectopic pregnancy, and a couple of others. 

We already have quite a few of respatory and "chest pain" "chest pressure". I'm trying to stay away from cardiac issue due to the fact that, well lets face it there really isn't much EMTs can due for these calls except nitro and aspirin (if indicated).


----------



## fast65 (Jul 13, 2012)

I can't remember the last time I was this angry.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Haha. I would like to but I highly doubt any of the students will get it. As of right now I have your normal hypo/hyperglycemia patients, hypertension crisis, septic shock, allergic reaction, meningitis, carbon monoxide poising, DVT, TIA, CVA, GI problems, ectopic pregnancy, and a couple of others.
> 
> We already have quite a few of respatory and "chest pain" "chest pressure". I'm trying to stay away from cardiac issue due to the fact that, well lets face it there really isn't much EMTs can due for these calls except nitro and aspirin (if indicated).



What about supine hypotension syndrome? That one always used to stump people when I gave it to them for some reason.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 13, 2012)

fast65 said:


> What about supine hypotension syndrome? That one always used to stump people when I gave it to them for some reason.



Your referring to when pregnant females lay supine and the baby places pressure on the vena cava correct?


----------



## Tigger (Jul 13, 2012)

And the 52 hour work week has concluded. Now one day off before starting a week of 4 to mid shifts. And dealing with the ePCR rollout.


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Your referring to when pregnant females lay supine and the baby places pressure on the vena cava correct?



AKA: Aortocaval compression syndrome.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 13, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I got an interview at Hall Ambulance.



I'm glad I told you about Hall's open recruitment! Congrats!


----------



## fast65 (Jul 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Your referring to when pregnant females lay supine and the baby places pressure on the vena cava correct?



Yes sir


----------



## Anjel (Jul 14, 2012)

He is feeling much better.


----------



## rwik123 (Jul 14, 2012)

Just did my first IV! And nailed it. 18g left ac


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 14, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> He is feeling much better.



He should he has the BP of a dog half his age 
So glad he's doing ok.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 14, 2012)

NVRob said:


> There's a subtle change that you all should notice somewhere around my name...



Valedictorian of your class? Really! And you tried to have us believe you might not make it. I was impressed before but now I am truly agog.


----------



## SSwain (Jul 14, 2012)

Girl from my class got hired at Paratech. She starts  Monday.
That is all.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 14, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Valedictorian of your class? Really! And you tried to have us believe you might not make it. I was impressed before but now I am truly agog.



Guilty as charged. Not sure how I pulled it off but I did. 


Jimi, congrats! That's awesome.

Watched a super drunk guy put himself into bigeminal PACs with a few random PVCs as well from vomiting tonight, that one was pretty interesting to watch. Went right back to sinus tach when he was finished but still cool to see.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 14, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Guilty as charged. Not sure how I pulled it off but I did.
> 
> 
> Jimi, congrats! That's awesome.
> ...



It's interesting to watch people go into various paroxysmal heart blocks when vomiting. 

I had one lady who would go into a complete heart block and have a syncopal episode each time she threw up. That was fun to watch all day.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 14, 2012)

My girlfriend is an emergency vet, and she had a dying dog last night that she simply could not help..  The owners wanted everything done...

When I saw her this morning, she said she did everything, but the dog still died ... "if I had injectable kitchen sink, I would have used that, too."

Best. Line. Ever. 

We both cracked up. Yeah, we're strange.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 14, 2012)

Just got a page sent out for tomorrow. We are going to be having 3 EMTs take a BLS call from Palm Desert, CA up to Reno, NV. It's only about 10 hours each way and around 530 miles one way. 

So glad I'm already working on another unit so that I don't get stuck doing it.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 14, 2012)

Why 3? So they can rotate driving?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 14, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Why 3? So they can rotate driving?



1 drives, 1 for patient care, and 1 to sleep. Then they rotate every couple of hours so that no one is trying to drive while they are tired or do patient care when they are tired.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 14, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just got a page sent out for tomorrow. We are going to be having 3 EMTs take a BLS call from Palm Desert, CA up to Reno, NV. It's only about 10 hours each way and around 530 miles one way.
> 
> So glad I'm already working on another unit so that I don't get stuck doing it.


20 hours, so 2 extra 1.5 hours plus 8 hours at time and a half... 

that makes it 30 hours (8+4(1.5)+8(2)) pay for one shift? Not a bad shift to be honest. The bigger issue, from what I've seen, is taking care of the patient's personal needs (bowel movements, feeding, turning, etc). The things that most EMS providers are neither trained in, nor willing to do in most cases.

Now don't forget to add start of shift, drive to the pickup, receive the patient, dropping the patient off, and end of shift activities, which is in reality all going to be at double time. 

This is all assuming you aren't on 24 hour shifts (which goes at 40 hour work weeks regardless of the length of the shift).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 14, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just got a page sent out for tomorrow. We are going to be having 3 EMTs take a BLS call from Palm Desert, CA up to Reno, NV. It's only about 10 hours each way and around 530 miles one way.
> 
> So glad I'm already working on another unit so that I don't get stuck doing it.



That vanbulance is going to look real funny with all the boxes around haha.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 14, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> 20 hours, so 2 extra 1.5 hours plus 8 hours at time and a half...
> 
> that makes it 30 hours (8+4(1.5)+8(2)) pay for one shift? Not a bad shift to be honest. The bigger issue, from what I've seen, is taking care of the patient's personal needs (bowel movements, feeding, turning, etc). The things that most EMS providers are neither trained in, nor willing to do in most cases.
> 
> ...



$10.62/hr for the first 8 hours. $15.93 for the next 4 hours. The next 8 hours is $21.24

So just for the call it's about $316.12. 

I despise BLS and absolutely hate IFTs so it's not worth it for me


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 14, 2012)

firefite said:


> $10.62/hr for the first 8 hours. $15.93 for the next 4 hours. The next 8 hours is $21.24
> 
> So just for the call it's about $316.12.
> 
> I despise BLS and absolutely hate IFTs so it's not worth it for me



I'll admit to being a bit of a trollop when it comes to things like this. $300+ (again, don't forget about the non-transport activities, plus it's not like you're driving straight through anyways. Everybody's gotta eat, and that just adds time) is enough to get me on the road. Don't forget a laptop and some DVDs (to the point that I'd ask the patient, if he's awake, what he wants to watch and at least Red Box it). However I'd push for a box given the need for space to perform the more CNA type activities that are going to occur when you're watching a patient for 10 hours.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 14, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I'll admit to being a bit of a trollop when it comes to things like this. $300+ (again, don't forget about the non-transport activities, plus it's not like you're driving straight through anyways. Everybody's gotta eat, and that just adds time) is enough to get me on the road. Don't forget a laptop and some DVDs (to the point that I'd ask the patient, if he's awake, what he wants to watch and at least Red Box it). However I'd push for a box given the need for space to perform the more CNA type activities that are going to occur when you're watching a patient for 10 hours.



We only have one box available and it is our CCT unit. So they will be given a type II. Yeah it will be well over a 20 hour call. So the crew is going to be making some good money.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 14, 2012)

We have some crews that will fight each other tooth and nail for those long distance calls, I just don't get it myself. Spending 14 hours an ambulance on one call just does not appeal to me. I'll do up to three hours one way, but after that someone else can take it.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 15, 2012)

SAD NEWS - 
Please join me in remembering YET ANOTHER great icon of the entertainment community. The Pillsbury Dough Boy died yesterday of a yeast infection and traumatic complications from repeated pokes to the belly. He was 71. Dough Boy is survived by his wife Play Dough, three children, John Dough, Jane Dough, and Dill Dough, plus they had one in the Oven. Services were held at 3:50 for about 20 minutes.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 15, 2012)

Achilles said:


> SAD NEWS -
> Please join me in remembering YET ANOTHER great icon of the entertainment community. The Pillsbury Dough Boy died yesterday of a yeast infection and traumatic complications from repeated pokes to the belly. He was 71. Dough Boy is survived by his wife Play Dough, three children, John Dough, Jane Dough, and Dill Dough, plus they had one in the Oven. Services were held at 3:50 for about 20 minutes.




Meh, I'm not going to lose sleep over another dead racist [Link goes to Google Image Search].


----------



## exodus (Jul 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> We only have one box available and it is our CCT unit. So they will be given a type II. Yeah it will be well over a 20 hour call. So the crew is going to be making some good money.



They're actually taking the CCT unit on the call.  We tested it out by driving it down to san diego and back today.  We averaged 7.8 MPG lol


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 15, 2012)

exodus said:


> They're actually taking the CCT unit on the call.  We tested it out by driving it down to san diego and back today.  We averaged 7.8 MPG lol



We need more efficient ambulances now now now now!......oh wait never mind gas prices came back down 30 cents.......we need bigger ambulances now now now!

sigh


----------



## Achilles (Jul 15, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> We need more efficient ambulances now now now now!......oh wait never mind gas prices came back down 30 cents.......we need bigger ambulances now now now!
> 
> sigh



I like bigger ambulances. Especially Ford's and International 
Oh and I love a diesel!


----------



## Aprz (Jul 15, 2012)

I've seen a pic of RV ambulances for MCIs, but we need to switch to the RV ambulances for regular use.


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 15, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I've seen a pic of RV ambulances for MCIs, but we need to switch to the RV ambulances for regular use.









How about these? From Dubai, of course. An articulated bus that can hold up to 123 patients. Instead of one patient to the hospital and back, you can just do a milk run of 10 - 20 calls, and then take them all at once! Efficiency!

http://www.mideast.mercedes-benz.co...ld/update/Middle_East_News/Guinness_Buch.html


----------



## Aprz (Jul 15, 2012)

Where is the like button when you need one?


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 15, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Where is the like button when you need one?



We need a "rep" system like some other website so we can ding people for dumb reposes and give positive rep for quality info.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 15, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> We need a "rep" system like some other website so we can ding people for dumb reposes and give positive rep for quality info.



That's been discussed before and we decided against it.  

1) They always become a popularity contest.
2) They're used for personal vendettas
3) Too easy to game the system

If you want to "ding people for dumb responses", then counter it with factual information and logic...and keep your response within the limits of our rules.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2012)

Good lord, I just realized that I spent the past two hours reading about PA lines...I need a life, or at least a call.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 15, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I like bigger ambulances. Especially Ford's and International
> Oh and I love a diesel!



I'm 6'4" trust me I like em too but I think the bigger is better mentality is getting a bit out of hand. Some of the rigs I've seen are just nuts.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 15, 2012)

Breaking bad season 4 is out on netflix! Damn it, the timing couldn't have been worse with me starting class tomorrow. :/ I guess I'll just have to watch em all in the next 9 hours and get it out of the way.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 15, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> We need a "rep" system like some other website so we can ding people for dumb reposes and give positive rep for quality info.



We need Hyper text markup language enabled too bulletin board Code and smiles isn't enough :/


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 15, 2012)

Achilles said:


> We need Hyper text markup language enabled too bulletin board Code and smiles isn't enough :/



Yeah, that'll never happen.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 15, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Yeah, that'll never happen.



I won't change the background I promise


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2012)

We need...



































more cowbell.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 15, 2012)

You would think I wouldn't have to, but I had to remind firefighters twice this week to bag an agonal patient instead of standing around.  Then again, it's the same FD who we got in to a pissing match with when they refused to bag an agonal patient during a 40 minute extrication...


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 15, 2012)

fast65 said:


> We need...
> more cowbell.



Supported by a chorus of weeping angels?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 15, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Supported by a chorus of weeping angels?



Far left in the back, see her? I dated her about 7 years ago. She's a yoga instructor now.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 15, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Far left in the back, see her? I dated her about 7 years ago. She's a yoga instructor now.



The one with the beard?:rofl:

JP, that's still one of my favorite episodes of that show.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 15, 2012)

So glad to finally be going back to work tomorrow! Two weeks and a half weeks and I'm going nuts. Only have three shifts until I go on a 2wk vacation, though! This next break will be much more enjoyable


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 15, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> The one with the beard?:rofl:
> 
> JP, that's still one of my favorite episodes of that show.



Wait? Wait? Wait? ffemt is a whovian? My mind was just completely and utterly blown right out of my ears and onto my dalek mouse pad.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 15, 2012)

Linuss said:


> You would think I wouldn't have to, but I had to remind firefighters twice this week to bag an agonal patient instead of standing around.  Then again, it's the same FD who we got in to a pissing match with when they refused to bag an agonal patient during a 40 minute extrication...




I'd be on the phone with their medical control, or the state board of EMS.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 15, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> I'd be on the phone with their medical control, or the state board of EMS.



Their medical control is my medical control, and they've been made aware about the 40 minute extrication ordeal.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 15, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Their medical control is my medical control, and they've been made aware about the 40 minute extrication ordeal.



Was your brawl with them like this?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh trust me, the scene was not pretty, however we relented.


But I made it known to my supervisors that the next time I'm in such a situation, I'm not leaving the patients side and am doing my job.  I would LOVE to see an FF try to force me away from the patient and defend their actions.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 16, 2012)

Just got done writing my trial by declaration (traffic ticket). I'll give CalTrans another day or two to see if they can get me that darn engineering study...


----------



## Tigger (Jul 16, 2012)

And so a week of 4 to midnights has started with a 45 mile psych hold and a degloved big toe. Better than the renal roundup I suppose.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 16, 2012)

I am coming to the realization that sometimes, no matter what you do, certain periods of undermined length in your life just flat out suck.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 16, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I am coming to the realization that sometimes, no matter what you do, certain periods of undermined length in your life just flat out suck.



I could not agree more.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 16, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I am coming to the realization that sometimes, no matter what you do, certain periods of undermined length in your life just flat out suck.



No truer words.

Remember what I told you.

Circumstances in your life don't define who you are.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 16, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I am coming to the realization that sometimes, no matter what you do, certain periods of undermined length in your life just flat out suck.



Agreed. I'm in one of those periods right now too. What keeps me going is knowing it will get better.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 16, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Circumstances in your life don't define who you are.



Quoted for truth. 

Hang in there lights and Kyle, it'll get better!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 16, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I am coming to the realization that sometimes, no matter what you do, certain periods of undermined length in your life just flat out suck.



The good news is the longer you live the more periods like that there are, wait nm.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 16, 2012)

This post comes to you from bigbaldguy sitting in his first day of class.  Wish me luck folks.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 16, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> No truer words.
> 
> Remember what I told you.
> 
> Circumstances in your life don't define who you are.



I remember Anjel. And I still really appreciate it. 

I hope your pup is doing well too!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 16, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> This post comes to you from bigbaldguy sitting in his first day of class.  Wish me luck folks.



Good luck BBG! You can be da man!!!


----------



## Achilles (Jul 16, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> This post comes to you from bigbaldguy sitting in his first day of class.  Wish me luck folks.



Hey put your phone away!
Good luck


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 16, 2012)

"Mama said there'd be days like this...".
:sad:

Oh, anyone have tips for me about VONAGE phone service? Send me a PM if so, I'm going into Comcast today to do battle and want an alternative. Going in two hours or so.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 16, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Agreed. I'm in one of those periods right now too. What keeps me going is knowing it will get better.



That is true as well


----------



## Rsxtacee (Jul 16, 2012)

Good luck sir!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 16, 2012)

I thought I had to work tonight, and checked the online schedule before I went in to see who my partner was going to be.

SCHWEET!  I don't have to work tonight!

In celebration, I'm spending the first 2 hours sitting around vegging.  

I promise I will get moving later.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 16, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I thought I had to work tonight, and checked the online schedule before I went in to see who my partner was going to be.
> 
> SCHWEET!  I don't have to work tonight!
> 
> ...



Don't feel quilty you of all people have earned it.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 16, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Don't feel quilty you of all people have earned it.



Company's coming tomorrow, I'm meeting an online friend and her family of 6...they're staying with us for 2 days of their east coast road trip.

That'll make 9 kids in the house for a couple of days, from 2-14.  Crazy.


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Aprz (Jul 16, 2012)

In Bakersfield ready for my interview.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 16, 2012)

Aprz said:


> In Bakersfield ready for my interview.



Good luck!


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 16, 2012)

Aprz said:


> In Bakersfield ready for my interview.




Bakersfield? My condolences.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 16, 2012)

Aprz said:


> In Bakersfield ready for my interview.



You don't need luck you got mad skills 

But just in case good luck.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 16, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You don't need luck you got mad skills
> 
> But just in case good luck.



So does your instructor or any of your classmates spend their life on this forum too?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 16, 2012)

504 on COMLEX step 1.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 16, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> 504 on COMLEX step 1.



No idea what that means but awesome job!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 16, 2012)

Achilles said:


> So does your instructor or any of your classmates spend their life on this forum too?



Not yet but I'll work on em  

I tried the girlfriend thing but I just missed you guys too much. Yeah that's what it was it wasn't cuz I screwed it up I just missed you guys, really, why are you all looking at me funny. I swear that's what happened.

You're right though I spend way too much time on here, but it's either this or POF and dating is expensive.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 16, 2012)

Finally got my state paperwork through, checked the website, and I'm licensed in my state finally. Now it's time to start applying. Looking in the employment forum, I'm just glad people are hiring here (aka I'm glad I don't live in California.)


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 16, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> No idea what that means but awesome job!




400 is passing, 500 is average.


----------



## EMT91 (Jul 16, 2012)

Watching the movie Anonymous right now...yes, the one about Shakespeare...third time seeing it lol.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 17, 2012)

The interview was tough. I don't know if I'll be considered for the position.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> 400 is passing, 500 is average.



Congratulations on being slightly above average? Lol just kidding. Congrats, I am sure it was a lot of hard work.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 17, 2012)

Why do people insist on apologizing or making excuses when they screw up? 

Just acknowledge the error, say "roger that" to not doing it again and move on. I dont care for some stupid excuse and no reason to apologize to me.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 17, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Why do people insist on apologizing or making excuses when they screw up?
> 
> Just acknowledge the error, say "roger that" to not doing it again and move on. I dont care for some stupid excuse and no reason to apologize to me.



Cause it's the polite and proper thing to do.

The question is, why do you have such hatred for apologies?


----------



## Aprz (Jul 17, 2012)

If they are coming up with an excuse, they might not recognize the mistake, or what you to understand why they did something that way, especially if you said "I don't understand why you sidn't do it like this..."

I think it's the proper thing to do, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's happening on scene, which is what is making you mad. I think that's difficult because I know I've explained myself on scene before because I thought I was doing it right or didn't want to look like a complete idiot with the patient or other staff. I am unsure if it would be best to call me out after scene, take me off to tge side, or if they do call me out, to wait until after it all happens for me to explain myself if I still want to.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 17, 2012)

I just got this email. 

"Succinylcholine is currently on back order so we have been supplied with Anectine"

Seriously? Thank god they didn't try to give us Quelicin instead!


----------



## Aidey (Jul 17, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I just got this email.
> 
> "Succinylcholine is currently on back order so we have been supplied with Anectine"
> 
> Seriously? Thank god they didn't try to give us Quelicin instead!



Lol! That is both awesome and sad.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 17, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I just got this email.
> 
> "Succinylcholine is currently on back order so we have been supplied with Anectine"
> 
> Seriously? Thank god they didn't try to give us Quelicin instead!



Next shortage they'll just send you a big wooden mallet


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 17, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Next shortage they'll just send you a big wooden mallet



You realize Succinylcholine and Anectine are the same thing? 

It would be like a supervisor sending an email saying "we're out of diphenhydramine so we will be stocking the bags with Benadryl instead."

"...there is a severe water shortage, so when refilling your "water bottles" all medics are instructed to use H2O until further notice..."

You see?

I don't know if it's worse that a supervisor sent that email or that I work for a service where the supervisor has to send that email.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 17, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> You realize Succinylcholine and Anectine are the same thing?
> 
> It would be like a supervisor sending an email saying "we're out of diphenhydramine so we will be stocking the bags with Benadryl instead."
> 
> ...



Nope
Damnit I knew I'd say something dumb today. Oh well at least I got it out of the way early


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 17, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I just got this email.
> 
> "Succinylcholine is currently on back order so we have been supplied with Anectine"
> 
> Seriously? Thank god they didn't try to give us Quelicin instead!





bigbaldguy said:


> Next shortage they'll just send you a big wooden mallet





n7lxi said:


> You realize Succinylcholine and Anectine are the same thing?
> 
> It would be like a supervisor sending an email saying "we're out of diphenhydramine so we will be stocking the bags with Benadryl instead."
> 
> ...





shfd739 said:


> Why do people insist on apologizing or making excuses when they screw up?
> 
> Just acknowledge the error, say "roger that" to not doing it again and move on. I dont care for some stupid excuse and no reason to apologize to me.





Roger that


----------



## Achilles (Jul 17, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> The question is, why do you have such hatred for apologies?



Why does it take a bunch of good acts to gain trust but one bad act to ruin it?


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 17, 2012)

Aprz said:


> If they are coming up with an excuse, they might not recognize the mistake, or what you to understand why they did something that way, especially if you said "I don't understand why you sidn't do it like this..."
> 
> I think it's the proper thing to do, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's happening on scene, which is what is making you mad. I think that's difficult because I know I've explained myself on scene before because I thought I was doing it right or didn't want to look like a complete idiot with the patient or other staff. I am unsure if it would be best to call me out after scene, take me off to tge side, or if they do call me out, to wait until after it all happens for me to explain myself if I still want to.



It stemmed from unit inspections last night and when people were caught not doing daily tasks among other things and knew they were caught the apologies and excuses flowed. 

Dont apologize to me or give an excuse. Just say ok and move on and not make the same mistake again. 

I dont ask alot of the crews but expect that 30mins of daily tasks will take precedence over Netflix/naptime/Facebook etc.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 17, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> It stemmed from unit inspections last night and when people were caught not doing daily tasks among other things and knew they were caught the apologies and excuses flowed.
> 
> Dont apologize to me or give an excuse. Just say ok and move on and not make the same mistake again.
> 
> I dont ask alot of the crews but expect that 30mins of daily tasks will take precedence over Netflix/naptime/Facebook etc.



A lot is two words. 
Two things I've learned being a business owner, 
1. The customer is always right
2. If the customer is ever wrong, read number one.
And always say sorry when you're wrong and make as mistake.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 17, 2012)

Achilles said:


> A lot is two words.
> Two things I've learned being a business owner,
> 1. The customer is always right
> 2. If the customer is ever wrong, read number one.
> And always say sorry when you're wrong and make as mistake.



You must not have been a business owner for very long, because the customer is not always right.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 17, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> You must not have been a business owner for very long, because the customer is not always right.



I was going to say the same thing and I don't even own a business.  Try working on a beach in an area where 4/5 people is a self entitled :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: who thinks they are the coolest thing since sliced bread. 

"I don't care who you are, get your damn glass bottle off my beach."


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm going to have to keep my eyes out for a Big Bald Guy snapping photos of us at work tonight


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 17, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> You must not have been a business owner for very long, because the customer is not always right.



Very true. If a crew is right and the facility/nurse/patient is wrong I will tell them that as nicely as possible. Not gonna bust a crew just because a customer thinks they were right and the crew did something wrong when the crew was right


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> 504 on COMLEX step 1.



Very naaaice. I like you!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 17, 2012)

The customer is not always right… The customer wants you to fix what's wrong.

The sooner you learn that lesson, the better off you'll be, both professionally and personally. Don't simply acquiesce, but instead... do what you can to make "the pain" go away. 

That is the one major key to providing excellent customer service.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 17, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'm going to have to keep my eyes out for a Big Bald Guy snapping photos of us at work tonight



I'm like a ninja dude you'll never see me. A big bald clumsy ninja whos had two piña coladas. Yeah ok maybe not so much ninja as enormous slightly befuddled photog.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 17, 2012)

Have any of you seen "Food Inc" and "King Corn"? 

Watch those movies, you'll never want to eat fast food again. Ever.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 17, 2012)

Stressful week so far. Working on a Neuro floor is depressing. Yesterday I had a patient who was A&O x0 post multiple strokes and a NSTEMI (plus long medical history). He would just lay there and yell and moan. Wife and kids were there and he didn't recongnize them and cussed them out and told them to get out of his room. He would kick and punch anyone who came near him and ended up restrained. I was in the room when the doctor told the family that there was a strong possibility that there would be no improvement. The wife lost it, I didn't even know what to say I just sat there and let her cry on my shoulder. He was 51 years old. First time I have ever had to deal with a family member like that. It was a huge reminder than there are much worse things that death. 


Tomorrow is my peds clinical. My pt is a 11 year old with 30% 2nd degree burns after a house fire.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 17, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Have any of you seen "Food Inc" and "King Corn"?
> 
> Watch those movies, you'll never want to eat fast food again. Ever.



Ya my husband and I are changing how we eat by eating no processed food. So far so good.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 17, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ya my husband and I are changing how we eat by eating no processed food. So far so good.



Good for you. We eat only grass fed, locally raised beef, organic chicken grown on a local farm, fish from local dealers and locally grown produce. 

It's hard... But its much better for you. Of course, escaping high fructose corn syrup is next to impossible.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 17, 2012)

But on a positive note, our hospital was listed #6 in the nation according to US News best hospitals list. That is pretty cool


----------



## Anjel (Jul 17, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Good for you. We eat only grass fed, locally raised beef, organic chicken grown on a local farm, fish from local dealers and locally grown produce.
> 
> It's hard... But its much better for you. Of course, escaping high fructose corn syrup is next to impossible.



You're not kidding. Now that I am actually reading labels and stuff its crazy. It is everywhere.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 17, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> You must not have been a business owner for very long, because the customer is not always right.



Anyone who believes the customer is always right has never worked in tech support.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 17, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> You must not have been a business owner for very long, because the customer is not always right.



You must not have read number "2"
And you shouldn't take a statement so literal. Basically it means that you're not going to straight up tell a customer they're wrong (or maybe you do.) turn a negative into a positive. Let the customer feel like they're in charge yet still control the situation.

Btw still a business owner, I thought the pictures of my work would've shown that but I'll post more to show you.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 17, 2012)

...Or maybe he knows that a sound customer service strategy isn't based on platitudes?

Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 17, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> The customer is not always right… The customer wants you to fix what's wrong.
> 
> The sooner you learn that lesson, the better off you'll be, both professionally and personally. Don't simply acquiesce, but instead... do what you can to make "the pain" go away.
> 
> That is the one major key to providing excellent customer service.


If you caused what's wrong shouldn't you fix it?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 17, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Stressful week so far. Working on a Neuro floor is depressing. Yesterday I had a patient who was A&O x0 post multiple strokes and a NSTEMI (plus long medical history). He would just lay there and yell and moan. Wife and kids were there and he didn't recongnize them and cussed them out and told them to get out of his room. He would kick and punch anyone who came near him and ended up restrained. I was in the room when the doctor told the family that there was a strong possibility that there would be no improvement. The wife lost it, I didn't even know what to say I just sat there and let her cry on my shoulder. He was 51 years old. First time I have ever had to deal with a family member like that. It was a huge reminder than there are much worse things that death.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my peds clinical. My pt is a 11 year old with 30% 2nd degree burns after a house fire.



When I did my ride time for basic it was with an IFT truck. I hated it. I had 3 12hr shifts in a row with nothing but patients exactly like this. They were all being transported to long term care and had families who were all pretty much in various levels of denial about their recovery chances. Luckily I had 2 other 12s that were much less depressing. 

Thanks for letting that woman cry on your shoulder. A year ago I was in a similar position to that woman and I would have given anything at that moment to have someones shoulder to cry on. Don't ever lose that empathy.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 17, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> ...Or maybe he knows that a sound customer service strategy isn't based on platitudes?
> 
> Maybe it's just me.



Ya it's just you


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 17, 2012)

It depends. Maybe you didn't cause the problem. Maybe the customer has unrealistic expectations or wants something you're not in the position to deliver. 

if you really want to get a good idea on how to deliver customer service, I suggest reading anything by T. Scott Gross. He wrote several books based on the concept of "positively outrageous service". He also went on to develop customer service strategies for some of the most successful businesses in the country. 

I used his methodology at several of the properties that I managed, before EMS. I took the same amazing customer service strategies from those successful properties with me, and I use them almost every day on the paramedic unit.

Almost anybody can promise that they deliver great customer service, and use an expression like "the customers always right"... Unfortunately, most business owners don't empower their staff to make things right, nor do they believe that great customer service will increase revenue. 

I firmly believe that it doesn't matter if you run a fast food restaurant, airline, hotel, hardware store or work on a paramedic unit… The end result should be the same. Give the customer more than they asked for, give it to them with a smile and then help them realize that they got something special at the end.

Don't forget, they don't remember our medicine… They remember how we made them feel.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 17, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> You realize Succinylcholine and Anectine are the same thing?
> 
> It would be like a supervisor sending an email saying "we're out of diphenhydramine so we will be stocking the bags with Benadryl instead."



To be fair, are we sure it wasn't meant as a "Well, we can't get it in the vial you're used to, so we're switching to it under another name" type of thing?  Makes sense when thought of that way.


Obviously not worded the best, but I can see how it can be meant.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 17, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> When I did my ride time for basic it was with an IFT truck. I hated it. I had 3 12hr shifts in a row with nothing but patients exactly like this. They were all being transported to long term care and had families who were all pretty much in various levels of denial about their recovery chances. Luckily I had 2 other 12s that were much less depressing.
> 
> Thanks for letting that woman cry on your shoulder. A year ago I was in a similar position to that woman and I would have given anything at that moment to have someones shoulder to cry on. Don't ever lose that empathy.



When I did my basic class, we had a student that was with a private company who was given a package of badaids and told some like "just stay out of the way" that's what he told us and showed us the package of bandages with th company name. He hated it too, never went back and now I dislike that company as well, but for different reasons.
And I 100% agree with the shoulder to cry on, and a hug helps as well sometimes!


----------



## Achilles (Jul 17, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> It depends. Maybe you didn't cause the problem. Maybe the customer has unrealistic expectations or wants something you're not in the position to deliver.
> 
> if you really want to get a good idea on how to deliver customer service, I suggest reading anything by T. Scott Gross. He wrote several books based on the concept of "positively outrageous service". He also went on to develop customer service strategies for some of the most successful businesses in the country.
> 
> ...



I like this post.
 Never heard of that author though, but I personally know John Spence who has expirence with the business that I am in (landscaping) and he has written some good books. I'm on my phone right now so I'll go in detail further later.
Until then 
Regards
Andrew


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 17, 2012)

Lets get back off topic folks.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 17, 2012)

I like turtles.


And how was the first day of paramedic class BBG?


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 17, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I like turtles.



Do you really like the turtle, or are you just saying it because you saw it?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 17, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I like turtles.
> 
> 
> And how was the first day of paramedic class BBG?



Anticlimactic. Apparently they don't actually give you the patch till the end. I was thinking I could ask to "look at it" then pull a runner like a teenager and a six pack of beer but apparently it doesn't work that way. Who knew?

I think it's going to be a great program though. It's basically their accreditation "trial" class so it's going to be very thorough and by the book. Class size is a little big but the instructors seem very enthusiastic and the clinical sites should be top notch. All in all I think it should be a great experience if I can manage the schedule for a year.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 17, 2012)

Trust me dude, my face is painted like a zombie. I like freaking turtles okay?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 17, 2012)

Achilles said:


> When I did my basic class, we had a student that was with a private company who was given a package of badaids and told some like "just stay out of the way" that's what he told us and showed us the package of bandages with th company name. He hated it too, never went back and now I dislike that company as well, but for different reasons.
> And I 100% agree with the shoulder to cry on, and a hug helps as well sometimes!



Lol I worked for a company with bandaids like that lol


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 17, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I like freaking turtles okay?




There's oh, so many ways to take this... but isn't there mechanical issues between man and turtles?


Also, do you know who else liked turtles?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> There's oh, so many ways to take this... but isn't there mechanical issues between man and turtles?


 
Where there's a will...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 17, 2012)

Played mechanic for 6 hours today and then went to a station 80 miles away and watched TV with the crew there. Awesome day


----------



## jameswf (Jul 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> There's oh, so many ways to take this... but isn't there mechanical issues between man and turtles?



Never do anything you don't want to explain to a paramedic...


----------



## Aprz (Jul 17, 2012)

Got an e-mail saying I didn't qualify for the job, and to reapply in the future.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 17, 2012)

I had my interview with PT-1 today in the Central Valley and I think it went well. I should know by Friday.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 18, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Got an e-mail saying I didn't qualify for the job, and to reapply in the future.



Sorry to hear that


----------



## Aprz (Jul 18, 2012)

I bummed, but I'll try other places as well. I think another thing that hurted me was that I've only been with my current company for 3 months which is something she brought up. There was some confusion about how I work for the same company that has 911 where I live, but their 911 and IFT are completely separate, you have to repply to get into 911, and they haven't had an open spot since rhey started operations.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 18, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Got an e-mail saying I didn't qualify for the job, and to reapply in the future.



Try American in Fresno.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 18, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Got an e-mail saying I didn't qualify for the job, and to reapply in the future.



Bummer. Their loss.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah, I was thinking of hitting up American and Riggs Ambulance Service in Merced. Trying to make an effort to do 911. I don't think I will be able to get on with anything local.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 18, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Yeah, I was thinking of hitting up American and Riggs Ambulance Service in Merced. Trying to make an effort to do 911. I don't think I will be able to get on with anything local.



Riggs... seems like a great service too!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 18, 2012)

There are few better ways to spend your afternoon than with a Stihl 044.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 18, 2012)

"Sir, have you ever heard of something called IBS?"

"Ig'nant B**** Syndrome? I think my girl have it."


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 18, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Yeah, I was thinking of hitting up American and Riggs Ambulance Service in Merced. Trying to make an effort to do 911. I don't think I will be able to get on with anything local.



Riggs is a sister company to the one I work for. Go for it! One of our managers left to be the ops director down there, I never met him seeing as he left before my time but I've heard nothing but pod things about him.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 18, 2012)

I am still gonna put in an application, but it does mention on their website to give a copy of your NREMT, mine has expired, and I haven't gone back to take the test again to get a new one. I wonder if it is required. I'm going to ask by e-mail.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 18, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I am still gonna put in an application, but it does mention on their website to give a copy of your NREMT, mine has expired, and I haven't gone back to take the test again to get a new one. I wonder if it is required. I'm going to ask by e-mail.



It's worth a shot. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 18, 2012)

Cadaver lab today? Why yes, yes I will


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 18, 2012)

Just did our in service for the LP15. We're moving the entire fleet of monitors from 12s to 15s on the 30th. Two per truck and a spare at each station. 

I like the changes... having a temp probe and all of the CPR analytical data seems pretty nice. 

Apparently, this button still does the same thing...


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Jul 18, 2012)

I am finally starting back at school, Sept 3rd! Starting for my BS in Disaster and Emergency Management!!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 18, 2012)

Please give to starr ems driver 

Awesome.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 18, 2012)

Overheard this conversation between my boy and his dad:

Daniel: Diddy, I want to keep my tool kit in my bed.

 Marc: I don't think so, buddy, I don't want the pieces to get lost.

 Daniel: But what about when I'm 10, can I do it then?

 Marc: When you're a grownup, you can decide where to keep your tools. Until then, you keep them in the tool cabinet.

 Daniel: I bet you could keep your tools in your bed!

 Marc: If I wanted to, I would.

 Daniel: Then you could drill Mama in the butt every night!


----------



## Wheel (Jul 18, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Overheard this conversation between my boy and his dad:
> 
> Daniel: Diddy, I want to keep my tool kit in my bed.
> 
> ...





Nice.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 18, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Overheard this conversation between my boy and his dad:
> 
> Daniel: Diddy, I want to keep my tool kit in my bed.
> 
> ...



Ok folks just keep telling yourselfs family friendly site, family friendly site, family friendly site.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 19, 2012)

It a bit awkward coming out of my room to see one of the ER docs standing there drinking a beer...


----------



## shiroun (Jul 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ok folks just keep telling yourselfs family friendly site, family friendly site, family friendly site.



I'm trying...

It's 0100 EST here, and I've got insomnia. 

Also, we had the radio on in class today, you guys might get a laugh out of this.

Dispatch - "Ambulance XX1 what is patient history."
EMT - "Patient denies history of schizophrenia, allergic to latex."
Dispatch - "Did you consult physician."
EMT - "We attempted, but he's in the psych ward right now. As a patient."
Dispatch - "Well okay then, transport to ________ Hospital."



I need sleep.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 19, 2012)

Last weekend on nights coming up then back to days...it's going to take a bit to get used to being up at 0400 again...


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 19, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Just did our in service for the LP15. We're moving the entire fleet of monitors from 12s to 15s on the 30th. Two per truck and a spare at each station.
> 
> I like the changes... having a temp probe and all of the CPR analytical data seems pretty nice.
> 
> Apparently, this button still does the same thing...



LP15 are sweet.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ugh. I have been going back and forth on turning my truck into an offroad truck with really nice (aka expensive) suspension or buying a jeep Cherokee for dirt cheap and having fun with that. :blink:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 19, 2012)

firefite said:


> Ugh. I have been going back and forth on turning my truck into an offroad truck with really nice (aka expensive) suspension or buying a jeep Cherokee for dirt cheap and having fun with that. :blink:



Problem with the Heeps are you are going to need a better front axle if you really are going to wheel the hell out of it, the Dana 30 wont stand up to much. Beyond that you can't beat a solid front axle and a relatively simple suspension setup, plus it's generally easy to get a good replacement front axle for a decent price depending on your location. 

Big question is what kind of wheeling are you planning on doing? Desert, trails, rocks? The SFA on the Heep will kill it on the trails and the rocks but if you're looking for desert a long travel IFS on a truck is where it's at.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Problem with the Heeps are you are going to need a better front axle if you really are going to wheel the hell out of it, the Dana 30 wont stand up to much. Beyond that you can't beat a solid front axle and a relatively simple suspension setup, plus it's generally easy to get a good replacement front axle for a decent price depending on your location.
> 
> Big question is what kind of wheeling are you planning on doing? Desert, trails, rocks? The SFA on the Heep will kill it on the trails and the rocks but if you're looking for desert a long travel IFS on a truck is where it's at.



It would be used on the trails and in the desert. That's why I want to go with using my truck since the IFS A-arms offers a smooth ride and a lot of suspension travel. 

But since my truck is a semi new (2003) upgraded parts make my bank account cry. Parts for heeps are fairly cheap. Once I start and finish school (probably next year or two) then I'm going to probably start doing some suspension upgrades on my truck. Deavers with fox/king and airbags in the rear so I can still put weight in the bed and fox/king coilovers with custom shock towers and bump stops in the front. :dreaming:

Man I really need to get into the fire department again so I can have all the money I need :huh:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 19, 2012)

firefite said:


> It would be used on the trails and in the desert. That's why I want to go with using my truck since the IFS A-arms offers a smooth ride and a lot of suspension travel.
> 
> But since my truck is a semi new (2003) upgraded parts make my bank account cry. Parts for heeps are fairly cheap. Once I start and finish school (probably next year or two) then I'm going to probably start doing some suspension upgrades on my truck. Deavers with fox/king and airbags in the rear so I can still put weight in the bed and fox/king coilovers with custom shock towers and bump stops in the front. :dreaming:
> 
> Man I really need to get into the fire department again so I can have all the money I need :huh:



You, my friend, sound like a Jeep wont keep you happy and may just set you back from your end goal.

Airbags in the back are going to kill your travel! You can't have your cake and eat it to 

If you do that much work in the front you might as well do a full long travel system. You drive a Chevy don't you? Mazzulla Offroad makes a wicked system. Pricey but worth it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> You, my friend, sound like a Jeep wont keep you happy and may just set you back from your end goal.
> 
> Airbags in the back are going to kill your travel! You can't have your cake and eat it to
> 
> If you do that much work in the front you might as well do a full long travel system. You drive a Chevy don't you? Mazzulla Offroad makes a wicked system. Pricey but worth it.



Ive priced their kits. It's about 11K fully installed. My end goal is to go with full long travel suspension and get a bed cage so I can add in 16-18 in shocks in the rear. 

I don't want to go all out with a mazzulla kit yet because my truck is still my DD and money. Once I get another truck then I want to go all out (roll cage, racing seats, 5 point harness, fiberglass fenders, etc). 

Yeah I know airbags will kill my travel. But for right now I still have to have it able to tow and haul things. But airbags are normally pretty simple to remove, sometimes as easy as 4 bolts


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 19, 2012)

firefite said:


> Yeah I know airbags will kill my travel. But for right now I still have to have it able to tow and haul things. But airbags are normally pretty simple to remove, sometimes as easy as 4 bolts



I like your style. Well when you get that thing all built up you'll have to give me a ride! I'd love to build a desert truck but a house, a motorcycle and a snowmobile are higher on the list right at this moment in my life. Provided I pass my FTO time at work. 

We should probably get back off topic before we get yelled at. 

I kept my eyes open for your guys' rig the other day, never saw it though.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Jul 19, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Overheard this conversation between my boy and his dad:
> 
> Daniel: Diddy, I want to keep my tool kit in my bed.
> 
> ...



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



bigbaldguy said:


> Ok folks just keep telling yourselfs family friendly site, family friendly site, family friendly site.



......must.. resist...temptation....dont...anger the CL's.....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I like your style. Well when you get that thing all built up you'll have to give me a ride! I'd love to build a desert truck but a house, a motorcycle and a snowmobile are higher on the list right at this moment in my life. Provided I pass my FTO time at work.
> 
> We should probably get back off topic before we get yelled at.
> 
> I kept my eyes open for your guys' rig the other day, never saw it though.



It took them about 26 hours to do the call. It was literally a taxi ride. The guy wanted pizza 8 hours into the transport so the crew stopped and got pizza haha.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 19, 2012)

Alright, who knows which cylinder is #4 on a 4.7l powertech in a jeep....it's misfiring badly and I can't for the life of me find a cylinder map on google. 

She ran beautifully yesterday and today is running like crap


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Alright, who knows which cylinder is #4 on a 4.7l powertech in a jeep....it's misfiring badly and I can't for the life of me find a cylinder map on google.
> 
> She ran beautifully yesterday and today is running like crap



http://troubleshootmyvehicle.com/chrysler/compression/4.7L/engine_compression_test_2.php

This is the only link I could find that had the cylinders labeled.

Looks like passenger side of the block and the second cylinder back.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 19, 2012)

firefite said:


> http://troubleshootmyvehicle.com/chrysler/compression/4.7L/engine_compression_test_2.php
> 
> This is the only link I could find that had the cylinders labeled.
> 
> Looks like passenger side of the block and the second cylinder back.



Money, thank you. I guess I could have looked under the hood before going on a wild goose chase seeing as they are labeled and all... 

Seems like it's the ignition coil for that cylinder...cleared the code and swapped the coils from #2 and #4 we will have to wait and see if the misfire follows the coil. 

If that isn't it next is spark plugs, then injectors then a valve...I'm hoping it's early on in my list, I really don't want to have to open the heads up.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ok folks just keep telling yourselfs family friendly site, family friendly site, family friendly site.



I thought that was fair game since that was a classic, indelible family memory.  Just sayin.  

I am still laughing over that little exchange.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 19, 2012)

Dana, that made my day.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm curious what people who volley or do EMS PT do outside of EMS for work.

Also: now half-studying for the GMAT and watching mindless movies. So. Very. Mindless.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Money, thank you. I guess I could have looked under the hood before going on a wild goose chase seeing as they are labeled and all...
> 
> Seems like it's the ignition coil for that cylinder...cleared the code and swapped the coils from #2 and #4 we will have to wait and see if the misfire follows the coil.
> 
> If that isn't it next is spark plugs, then injectors then a valve...I'm hoping it's early on in my list, I really don't want to have to open the heads up.



If its coil on plug chances are it's the coil or the harness leading to the coil. Then the plug being bad.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 19, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> If its coil on plug chances are it's the coil or the harness leading to the coil. Then the plug being bad.



I switched the coil on plug between the #2 and #4 cylinder and now it's driving like a champ... I don't get it. I guess I'll wait until it happens again and pull the code. I'm hoping its either the coil on plug or the spark plug otherwise it might get a tad more expensive and complicated. 

From what I've read if it isn't the coil, the plug or the injector it's one of the valves hanging up and that'll pretty much ruin my day. If that's the case I may be in the market for a new set of wheels, I've already put too much money into this thing and tearing into the valvetrain wont be cheap or easy. The Tacomas are pretty nice though


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 19, 2012)

Tastykake pies rule. 

That is all. 

And for those of you who have never had one, you need to come to the Philly area and try one. I'm just lucky that we have 'em here in Delaware.


----------



## firetender (Jul 19, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Tastykake pies rule.


 
Haven't had one since a 1995 trip cross-country to NY. Lemon! Don't get me started...


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 19, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Tastykake pies rule.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> And for those of you who have never had one, you need to come to the Philly area and try one. I'm just lucky that we have 'em here in Delaware.



And Wawa. I LOVE Wawa. Give me a Tastykake pastry and a slurpee from Wawa, and I'm one happy camper.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 19, 2012)

WaWa has great subs and great coffee. 

Darn. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Money, thank you. I guess I could have looked under the hood before going on a wild goose chase seeing as they are labeled and all...
> 
> Seems like it's the ignition coil for that cylinder...cleared the code and swapped the coils from #2 and #4 we will have to wait and see if the misfire follows the coil.
> 
> If that isn't it next is spark plugs, then injectors then a valve...I'm hoping it's early on in my list, I really don't want to have to open the heads up.



Spark plugs are for Wusses! Glow plugs are where it's at 

What kind of vehicle is it?


----------



## Achilles (Jul 19, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> I'm curious what people who volley or do EMS PT do outside of EMS for work.
> 
> Also: now half-studying for the GMAT and watching mindless movies. So. Very. Mindless.



Small business owners, employees at other companies, employees in other parts of the town or city they are a volunteer in. A paid ff at another FD, and a ton of other things!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 19, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> I'm curious what people who volley or do EMS PT do outside of EMS for work.
> 
> Also: now half-studying for the GMAT and watching mindless movies. So. Very. Mindless.



Masked avenger. My specialty is fighting arch criminals with unusual deformities. Two heads, a third arm, freckles that spell things out. Stuff like that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 19, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Spark plugs are for Wusses! Glow plugs are where it's at
> 
> What kind of vehicle is it?



Until you have to do any kind of repair on them. An oil change at the local shop is $29.95 (a lot of other stuff added into the oil change). That same shop for a diesel is around the $801-$100. 

And you don't have the lag time with gas engines


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 19, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Spark plugs are for Wusses! Glow plugs are where it's at
> 
> What kind of vehicle is it?



It's a Jeep. 

My old nitro RC truck had a glow plug haha

I would love to have a big diesel truck but I have absolutely no need for one. The Jeep tows just fine, if I have to replace it a newish Access Cab Tacoma is high on my list.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Masked avenger. My specialty is fighting arch criminals with unusual deformities. Two heads, a third arm, freckles that spell things out. Stuff like that.



I thought you liked to run out of the cockpit and yell "is anyone here a pilot?!" with a really worried look on your face.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 19, 2012)

EMSDude54343 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ......must.. resist...temptation....dont...anger the CL's.....



Wise choice...

but I must confess I chuckled at that one.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 20, 2012)

firefite said:


> Until you have to do any kind of repair on them. An oil change at the local shop is $29.95 (a lot of other stuff added into the oil change). That same shop for a diesel is around the $801-$100.
> 
> And you don't have the lag time with gas engines



Little off on oil changes, it's about 150 here, that's because of the filter and 15 qts of oil.
Lag time: it's meant for towing not racing, if you want to eliminate lag buy a chip. I do landscaping and snowplowing so a diesel is good for me because of weight when plowing and towing when landscaping. (although I've gone over weight a few times) :/


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 20, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I switched the coil on plug between the #2 and #4 cylinder and now it's driving like a champ... I don't get it. I guess I'll wait until it happens again and pull the code. I'm hoping its either the coil on plug or the spark plug otherwise it might get a tad more expensive and complicated.
> 
> From what I've read if it isn't the coil, the plug or the injector it's one of the valves hanging up and that'll pretty much ruin my day. If that's the case I may be in the market for a new set of wheels, I've already put too much money into this thing and tearing into the valvetrain wont be cheap or easy. The Tacomas are pretty nice though



Yeah if it winds up being a valve issue I'd flip it for something else. Not worth putting that much into a Jeep. 

A Tacoma with stage 2 Icon suspension, 33s and a front locker will go anywhere you'd ever want. Toyotas with slightly longer travel IFS are quickly closing the gap with SFA trucks off road performance wise.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 20, 2012)

Ahhh...tooo muuccchh mechanic talllk. 

Brain is melllllttttttiiiinnnnggggg.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 20, 2012)

Anyone hear about that shooting at the movie theater in Colorado? That must have been a horrible scene. Praying for all the victims and responders.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 20, 2012)

firetender said:


> Haven't had one since a 1995 trip cross-country to NY. Lemon! Don't get me started...



You can buy tastykake pies online. For some reason though, you can't get them straight from the factory, only the krimpets and such. And they taste just the same. Here


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 20, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ahhh...tooo muuccchh mechanic talllk.
> 
> Brain is melllllttttttiiiinnnnggggg.



You sound like my wife lol. 

Then I remind her how much money we save by me fixing our junk and she hushes. 

I can go nuts on car talk.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 20, 2012)

So today I find out an industrial health company is paying EMTBs $60k a year to be oil field "Hydration Technicians"....Water Boys

And what does the water boy do???

He makes sure the oil rig guys are hydrating and tracks their PO fluid intake. 

Can I be an EMTB again?


----------



## Achilles (Jul 20, 2012)

firefite said:


> I thought you liked to run out of the cockpit and yell "is anyone here a pilot?!" with a really worried look on your face.



HA!
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

That is good!


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 20, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> So today I find out an industrial health company is paying EMTBs $60k a year to be oil field "Hydration Technicians"....Water Boys
> 
> And what does the water boy do???
> 
> ...



Downside: You're stuck in a boring camp, miles away from civilization, with nothing to do and surrounded by other men with not a woman to be seen.

I might have to work the rigs for some "experience" (if you can call it that), but I definitely don't want to make it a long term thing - even despite making truckloads of cash.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 20, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers to victims in aurora CO


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 20, 2012)

I listened to the radio traffic from the CO shooting. Sounded like chaos.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 20, 2012)

firefite said:


> I thought you liked to run out of the cockpit and yell "is anyone here a pilot?!" with a really worried look on your face.



Nah that stopped being funny after that jet blue pilot lost a his mind. Was a great shtick while it lasted though. 

True story though, I did have Leslie Nielson on my flight once. He was nice enough to stick his head into the cockpit on the way out and say "remember we're counting on you boys". It was the highlight of my career.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 20, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Thoughts and prayers to victims in aurora CO



+1

Let's add a big thanks to the men and women who responded during this horrible and chaotic event. In addition to keeping the victims in our thoughts and prayers let's keep those responders in our thoughts as well. I know we have some members who work EMS in Colorado where this shooting took place and I hope they are all doing ok.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I listened to the radio traffic from the CO shooting. Sounded like chaos.



Any time on any call we could end up being the ones everyone's listening to. It's a big reminder to take a breath before keying up, and also a reminder to give people some grace. 

I know my department would not handle that call terribly well.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 20, 2012)

Around ill people all day every day for two years: Never got sick. 

Get laid off: Get sick


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 20, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Any time on any call we could end up being the ones everyone's listening to. It's a big reminder to take a breath before keying up, and also a reminder to give people some grace.
> 
> I know my department would not handle that call terribly well.




No doubt. I'm sure the scene was insane and it was obvious the BC was trying to get things under control. I'll bet some of the daily training in the coming months will have to do with correct radio usage and early implementation of ICS.

The fact that there were Patients scattered far and wide certainly didn't help. As units were arriving, they were being dragged in every direction.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 20, 2012)

Anyone else work at a place where BLS is not allowed out of the truck for the shift? I'm sitting on the ramp at base having not run a call in our first two hours. Last night we did a no hitter without moving but were still not allowed to go inside and watch tv. Is this common for the rest of the fine emtlife folk?

PS BBG, got my swag today, sweet as!


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 20, 2012)

You're sitting at the station in your truck and can't go inside? 

I thought my prior employer was bad for posting us two miles away for 14out of 24 hours


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 20, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Anyone else work at a place where BLS is not allowed out of the truck for the shift? I'm sitting on the ramp at base having not run a call in our first two hours. Last night we did a no hitter without moving but were still not allowed to go inside and watch tv. Is this common for the rest of the fine emtlife folk?
> 
> PS BBG, got my swag today, sweet as!



Nope. As long as we answer the radio or get pages then it doesn't matter. I've posted at employees houses that I'm working with. We will go inside and watch a movie or 2. We also go shopping.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 20, 2012)

We can go anywhere within a mile of post. We can shop, eat, go inside the library. Just have to respond and be available when dispatch calls.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 20, 2012)

Anywhere we want, just have to keep our radios with us. And no posting, can just drive around if we're not at the station.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 20, 2012)

I can go anywhere I want in town, but they took away portables for BLS crews so now one of us has to be in the truck. God forbid we listen to the medic's portable who is sitting inside, where only two of four recliners are being utilized! There's also a landline in the base of course...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 20, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Anyone else work at a place where BLS is not allowed out of the truck for the shift? I'm sitting on the ramp at base having not run a call in our first two hours. Last night we did a no hitter without moving but were still not allowed to go inside and watch tv. Is this common for the rest of the fine emtlife folk?
> 
> PS BBG, got my swag today, sweet as!



Cool, post a pic when you get a chance.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 20, 2012)

Got my patch today, too. Thanks BBG!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Got my patch today, too. Thanks BBG!



You're very welcome.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 20, 2012)

So apparently out of the 5 med students in the call room today, I'm the only one who's ever heard of House of God. Furthermore, I never realized how awkward reading HoG outloud is... especially when someone walks in halfway through some of the passages (like the entire first chapter). If 50 Shades of Gray is "mommy porn," then HoG is "medical porn."


----------



## Jon (Jul 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Tastykake pies rule.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> And for those of you who have never had one, you need to come to the Philly area and try one. I'm just lucky that we have 'em here in Delaware.



Amen. So unhealthy. But good at the same time.


EpiEMS said:


> And Wawa. I LOVE Wawa. Give me a Tastykake pastry and a slurpee from Wawa, and I'm one happy camper.


Slurpee's are 7-11. Wawa has Icee's


n7lxi said:


> WaWa has great subs and great coffee.
> 
> Darn. Now I'm hungry.



Oh... and Wawa is now in FLORIDA!!! So all you folks down south can see what we are raving about.


----------



## NJN (Jul 20, 2012)

Gotta have a WAWA


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 20, 2012)

NJN said:


> Gotta have a WAWA



Never heard of WAWA...


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 20, 2012)

Just bought a Mr beer kit. Can't wait to brew my own marzen.


----------



## TB 3541 (Jul 21, 2012)

firefite said:


> Never heard of WAWA...



Kind of a weird name. I guess it's better than the Kum & Go stores that my relatives in Arkansas have...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 21, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> Kind of a weird name. I guess it's better than the Kum & Go stores that my relatives in Arkansas have...



Sounds like a one night sta.... Ooh that's right family friendly site hahaha :rofl:


----------



## Tigger (Jul 21, 2012)

I love Kum and Go(s)! But actually, given the choice I will stop at one if I need gas in Colorado.


----------



## TB 3541 (Jul 21, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I love Kum and Go(s)! But actually, given the choice I will stop at one if I need gas in Colorado.



Just make sure you stay away from the theaters...


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 21, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> Just make sure you stay away from the theaters...



Especially if  you're Fred Willard?


----------



## TB 3541 (Jul 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Especially if  you're Fred Willard?



I'm sorry, I don't get it.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 21, 2012)

Fred Willard is a famous actor (Anchorman, Best in Show) who was arrested last week because he... umm... sought a little too much relief while patronizing a porn theater in LA.

...link...


----------



## Achilles (Jul 21, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> Just make sure you stay away from the theaters...



Thats kinda stepping over the line, too soon to be making jokes about this mass murder.


----------



## TB 3541 (Jul 21, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Thats kinda stepping over the line, too soon to be making jokes about this mass murder.



It's not a joke, and who decides when it is "too soon" anyway?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 21, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> It's not a joke, and who decides when it is "too soon" anyway?


I imagine one indication could be when they finally finish clearing the IEDs out of the suspect's house.


----------



## TB 3541 (Jul 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I imagine one indication could be when they finally finish clearing the IEDs out of the suspect's house.



My point was, why does time elapsed make it ok or not ok to "joke" about a person's demise? 

I'm sorry for striking a nerve with anyone. I didn't mean it in jest. I just saw an opportunity to link another poster's comment with a relevant event in EMS. Perhaps the execution was not as graceful as I had hoped.


----------



## exodus (Jul 21, 2012)

So I did my fafsa today and am eligible for 5,550 USD. Tuition for 12 credits + books is less than a grand, maybe slightly more... I need a macbook retina for school. My current laptop is ~4 years old.


----------



## EMTjhk (Jul 21, 2012)

I've been watching probably 5 episodes of Scrubs per day for the past month.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 21, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ahhh...tooo muuccchh mechanic talllk.
> 
> Brain is melllllttttttiiiinnnnggggg.



Is it bad that I find wrenching similar to working on humans? I guess I'd technically have to be a surgeon to really say that but it's still ask about the problem, find the real problem, attempt to fix the real problem. I'm not the only person at work that wrenches in my spare time. Well when I stopped racing it changed from a hobby to a "crap my car is broken I need to fix it" but close enough 

As bad as it may sound sometimes cars are much more frustrating than humans. Plus cars tear your knuckles up. 

Side note: the Heep is running like a champ still. haven't driven it a whole lot, just to work and back but I took the long way and put my foot in it to see if I could get it to misfire again but she wont do it. Crossing my fingers that it was just a bad connection somewhere, I'd really prefer to by a motorcycle rather than a new truck.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> So apparently out of the 5 med students in the call room today, I'm the only one who's ever heard of House of God. Furthermore, I never realized how awkward reading HoG outloud is... especially when someone walks in halfway through some of the passages (like the entire first chapter). If 50 Shades of Gray is "mommy porn," then HoG is "medical porn."



Really? That is odd, It is a fantastic book. "the gomers..."


----------



## Tigger (Jul 21, 2012)

Why do things always go poorly on overtime ?!? Had a stoke patient yanked off my stretcher by a different private company's ALS, wrote a patient's name as tequila instead of her real name on a PCR for some reason.

And I just dropped my iPhone and destroyed the screen. Hooray!!


----------



## Achilles (Jul 21, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Why do things always go poorly on overtime ?!? Had a stoke patient yanked off my stretcher by a different private company's ALS, wrote a patient's name as tequila instead of her real name on a PCR for some reason.
> 
> And I just dropped my iPhone and destroyed the screen. Hooray!!



That's why I have to otterbox,
But I ran over mine last week and it shattered the back glass.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 21, 2012)

Resumes really aren't fun.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 21, 2012)

Wheel said:


> Resumes really aren't fun.



Just borrow someone else's resumè


----------



## Wheel (Jul 21, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Just borrow someone else's resumè



I actually used my fiance's and just edited it so I didn't have to format the whole thing.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ugh......


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 21, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Really? That is odd, It is a fantastic book. "the gomers..."




The funny part is that when the book started describing the residents we started assigning our own residents to the various rolls.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> The funny part is that when the book started describing the residents we started assigning our own residents to the various rolls.



Haha I am sure most hospitals have similar characters. 

One of my favorite quotes.....

"Gomers are human beings who have lost what goes into being human beings. They wan to die, and we will not let them. We're cruel to the gomers, by saving them, and they're cruel to us, by fighting tooth and nail against our trying to save them. They hurt us, we hurt them." -chapter 2


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 21, 2012)

What the heck. Everything I touch today is making me bleed. Just got cut number 6 right now..... Should I call 911?!?!


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 21, 2012)

Conversation I had in the car with my son earlier today

Child:  Mom, what would you do if a zombie bit you.  Would you kill yourself, or let yourself be turned into a zombie?

Me:  I guess it depends upon where I was bit.  I mean, if I got bit in the arm couldn't I just cut my arm off before I turned into a zombie?

C:  Oh.  What if you were bit in the.....

And the conversation continued on for a while until he asked me "What if you get bit in the back?"

Me:  Well, I guess I can't cut my back off, now can I?

C:  No.  So, would you get your gun out and shoot yourself then?

M:  Why wouldn't I get my gun out before the zombie bit me, and shoot it instead?

C:  Oh....


----------



## Achilles (Jul 21, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Conversation I had in the car with my son earlier today
> 
> Child:  Mom, what would you do if a zombie bit you.  Would you kill yourself, or let yourself be turned into a zombie?
> 
> ...


Because the zombie is already dead.


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 21, 2012)

But if you have zombie ammo and you shoot it in the head, I thought you could kill them?  Of course, I am far from a zombie expert.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 21, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> But if you have zombie ammo and you shoot it in the head, I thought you could kill them?  Of course, I am far from a zombie expert.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQWb-5nblx4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 21, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Me:  I guess it depends upon where I was bit.  I mean, if I got bit in the arm couldn't I just cut my arm off before I turned into a zombie?



Assuming what makes people a zombie is blood-borne and passed via zombie saliva, then this wouldn't work as the blood would have circulated out of your arm before you could a) make the decision to cut off your arm, b) work up the courage to do so, c) find the tools you need, and d) actually cut off your arm. The blood would have already reached the heart and spread throughout your body, thus infecting all your tissues.

Alternatively, if it was some type of infection that passed through tissue itself, your chances are better. However, most movies show a quick turnaround from bite to full zombiefication (®), sometimes less than a minute or two. This would mean such infection would again move so quickly that you chances of amputating the body part affected would be slim before the infection had already reached the point of no return.  

So your child appears to wise beyond their years in suggesting that you kill yourself if infected, as it is likely the only thing you would have time to do before the infection ravaged your brain and you lost all control. That is, assuming you had some type of quick method of suicide available, which is another discussion entirely.




I think I might have put a bit too much thought into this.....


----------



## chillybreeze (Jul 21, 2012)

maybe just a little!  :rofl:


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 21, 2012)

ffemt8978, my husband actually has a box of that.  That's how I knew there was zombie ammo.

dbo789, well, yes, maybe you have put too much thought into it, but how else am I going to broaden my zombie knowledge without people like you?

Zombies are the current "hot topic" in my 9 year old's mind, so I am sure I am going to be learning more than I ever thought I would know about the topic.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 21, 2012)

Well I must say, the Dirty Dash was a success today, definitely some of the most fun I've had in awhile.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 21, 2012)

Playing beer pong while wearing a toga. Never thought I would say that in my life haha.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 22, 2012)

firefite said:


> Playing beer pong while wearing a toga. Never thought I would say that in my life haha.



Weird, I never thought I would be running through the mud with a cape on...but I suppose we all do interesting things.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 22, 2012)

Anyone around right now to talk for a second?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Anyone around right now to talk for a second?



What's up?


----------



## fast65 (Jul 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Anyone around right now to talk for a second?



Sorry I didn't get your message until just now, I'm on my phone and didn't see it.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 22, 2012)

Sunday funday. Sitting in dispatch without a partner.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Sunday funday. Sitting in dispatch without a partner.



Never have been inside dispatch. Then again it's about an hour outside of our response zone.


----------



## JDub (Jul 22, 2012)

I get a 3 hour tour of my company's dispatch during this final week of orientation. I hope maybe they will let us listen in on a call or two and not just rush us through.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 22, 2012)

JDub said:


> I get a 3 hour tour of my company's dispatch during this final week of orientation. I hope maybe they will let us listen in on a call or two and not just rush us through.



We spend 3-4 hours annually sitting in dispatch listening to the line while they take calls. 

Which reminds me, I should probably schedule that...


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 22, 2012)

I may or may not have just called into EMS Office Hours...

(>.>) (<.<)


----------



## exodus (Jul 23, 2012)

firefite said:


> Never have been inside dispatch. Then again it's about an hour outside of our response zone.



It's actually pretty cool. Tons of desks with a projector showing a giant map of the entire area with all the units... And yeah. Nice and air conditioned


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 23, 2012)

On the back side of a 48 hour shift.  I really hate working doubles...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 23, 2012)

I got held over today. My relief called out. 

Ugh.


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jul 23, 2012)

I do not like that passing the final practicals for class is not solely up to me. If I study like mad, put in the practice and hours and fail because my team mate does something dumb I am gonna cry.


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 23, 2012)

heatherabel3 said:


> I do not like that passing the final practicals for class is not solely up to me. If I study like mad, put in the practice and hours and fail because my team mate does something dumb I am gonna cry.



I wouldn't like that either.  Doesn't really seem fair that you're paired up like that for a final.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 23, 2012)

heatherabel3 said:


> I do not like that passing the final practicals for class is not solely up to me. If I study like mad, put in the practice and hours and fail because my team mate does something dumb I am gonna cry.



Can only assume your a paramedic student.  What this does is at least show you can be a leader and direct/redirect others at a scene. If your partner starts screwing up, say something and get him back on track.  You will only be failed if you fail to notice or you do notice and dont say anything about it


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jul 23, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> I wouldn't like that either.  Doesn't really seem fair that you're paired up like that for a final.



Yep. Most teams are 4 man teams, mine is a 3 man. We run 4 scenarios, 2 medical 2 trauma and if at any point a team mate gets a critical fail you all fail.  I just thought I was stressed before, now I'm totally freaking out.


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jul 23, 2012)

Corky said:


> Can only assume your a paramedic student.  What this does is at least show you can be a leader and direct/redirect others at a scene. If your partner starts screwing up, say something and get him back on track.  You will only be failed if you fail to notice or you do notice and dont say anything about it



I'm a basic student. I get what they are doing but at beginner level it sucks. We are allowed to help and redirect our partners but say one let's go of cspine, we all fail. If vitals guy fakes his vitals instead of doing them we all fail. I can lead all day long but I cant fix stupid.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 23, 2012)

heatherabel3 said:


> I'm a basic student. I get what they are doing but at beginner level it sucks. We are allowed to help and redirect our partners but say one let's go of cspine, we all fail. If vitals guy fakes his vitals instead of doing them we all fail. I can lead all day long but I cant fix stupid.



Both your team members are thinking the same thing.  One of you needs to stay calm. You'll do fine. Take it slow and remember the basics. I've read enough from your posts on here to know you got this. Relax.


----------



## TB 3541 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hahaha! I just watched two people texting in Wal-Mart PLOW right into each other! They both fell to the ground! Rofl!


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 23, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I may or may not have just called into EMS Office Hours...
> 
> (>.>) (<.<)



I rather like the show...not a fan?


----------



## Cup of Joe (Jul 23, 2012)

heatherabel3 said:


> I'm a basic student. I get what they are doing but at beginner level it sucks. We are allowed to help and redirect our partners but say one let's go of cspine, we all fail. If vitals guy fakes his vitals instead of doing them we all fail. I can lead all day long but I cant fix stupid.



In my class, they made us direct our partner: who just so conveniently had absolutely no knowledge whatsoever, yet was driving the ambulance in the scenario.

And when I say no knowledge whatsoever....they had no idea had to count to 30 for the CPR scenario.  

It was valuable though, I like to think I can now turn firefighters into useful assets on scene.   :rofl:


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 23, 2012)

Cup of Joe said:


> In my class, they made us direct our partner: who just so conveniently had absolutely no knowledge whatsoever, yet was driving the ambulance in the scenario.
> 
> And when I say no knowledge whatsoever....they had no idea had to count to 30 for the CPR scenario.
> 
> It was valuable though, I like to think I can now turn firefighters into useful assets on scene.   :rofl:



That is quite a skill!


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 24, 2012)

So I was thinking....

Firefighters have Dalamtians. Police have German Shepard Police dogs. What does EMS have?

I vote the EMTLife community officially designate an EMS animal mascot.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 24, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> So I was thinking....
> 
> Firefighters have Dalamtians. Police have German Shepard Police dogs. What does EMS have?
> 
> I vote the EMTLife community officially designate an EMS animal mascot.



EMS has firefighters... :rofl::rofl::rofl: kidding kidding


----------



## Tigger (Jul 24, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> So I was thinking....
> 
> Firefighters have Dalamtians. Police have German Shepard Police dogs. What does EMS have?
> 
> I vote the EMTLife community officially designate an EMS animal mascot.



We kind of have St. Bernards right? I mean any dog that can bring me brandy sounds like a dog that is out to end pain and suffering.


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 24, 2012)

Tigger said:


> We kind of have St. Bernards right? I mean any dog that can bring me brandy sounds like a dog that is out to end pain and suffering.



Hahaha, indeed!

And if you think about it, they're kind of fitting in another way too. :blush:

*cough*LINK*cough*


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 24, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> So I was thinking....
> 
> Firefighters have Dalamtians. Police have German Shepard Police dogs. What does EMS have?
> 
> I vote the EMTLife community officially designate an EMS animal mascot.



Chimpie..... h34r:


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 24, 2012)

our mascot is siren the st. bernard


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 24, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Chimpie..... h34r:



I chuckled out loud at this.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 24, 2012)

That late call literally made me stop and think, "I'm about to be the one running this show in a week and a half..." 

Holy crap. Talk about making me wonder if I'm truly ready for this. 

If you're going to get a true "save" that's going to be it, we will see when I go back to work tonight how it turned out.

Massive anteriolateral MI with runs of VT, A&Ox4 -> "I'm dizzy" -> grand mal seizure -> VF, defib -> talking, amio drip -> VF, defib -> talking -> VT without pulses, defib -> talking -> VF, defib -> talking -> VF, defib -> talking -> VF, defib -> talking -> hospital defibbed 2 more times, RSI -> cath lab.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That late call literally made me stop and think, "I'm about to be the one running this show in a week and a half..."
> 
> Holy crap. Talk about making me wonder if I'm truly ready for this.
> 
> ...



Holy hell! 

Wow.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 24, 2012)

Grrrr I hate Peds!!!!! Just totally bombed my test. 

I am also starting to freak out a little bit, Graduate Nurse applications are Due on September 1st. I need to update and buff up my resume.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jul 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That late call literally made me stop and think, "I'm about to be the one running this show in a week and a half..."
> 
> Holy crap. Talk about making me wonder if I'm truly ready for this.
> 
> ...



Holy :censored::censored::censored::censored: show, Batman!

That's crazy! Well done.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That late call literally made me stop and think, "I'm about to be the one running this show in a week and a half..."
> 
> Holy crap. Talk about making me wonder if I'm truly ready for this.
> 
> ...



That's why you're in my phone as "Rob *** Super Medic Extraordinaire"


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 24, 2012)

RIP Sherman Hemsley (George Jefferson). I hope you're movin' on up.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L09qnRfZY-k[/youtube]


----------



## Achilles (Jul 24, 2012)

I keep getting PM's from someone and I keep thinking its s warning from a moderator. h34r:


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 24, 2012)

Anyone know how much ACLS initial certification usually costs? Only place around here is $350, does that sound right? I wish I could just do it through my hospital but they only do it a few times a year and none are anytime soon


----------



## Anjel (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Anjel (Jul 24, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Anyone know how much ACLS initial certification usually costs? Only place around here is $350, does that sound right? I wish I could just do it through my hospital but they only do it a few times a year and none are anytime soon



Cheapest around here is 230 for a new provider. 175 for recert. 

Mine is included in the cost of my medic program thankfully.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


>



hahaha I laugh so hard at this.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah. Mine was included in medic school. Try all of the local hospitals. Somebody's always having that class.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


>



Great...now I'm associating you and JPINFV because of that.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 24, 2012)

Is online bad for ACLS?

http://www.aclsrecertificationonline.com/missouri.html that is $275

http://savingamericacpr.com/courses/acls-certification/st-louis-acls-certification 

That one is $175


----------



## Aprz (Jul 24, 2012)

Damn. I'm one of the 79%.


----------



## Aidey (Jul 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


>



Damn you woman!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 24, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Damn you woman!



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 24, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Anyone know how much ACLS initial certification usually costs? Only place around here is $350, does that sound right? I wish I could just do it through my hospital but they only do it a few times a year and none are anytime soon



Sorry no it's included in our medic class.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> hahaha I laugh so hard at this.



Awesome


----------



## EMDispatch (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd love to know when a crew decided "stage away from scene" became optional direction...


----------



## fast65 (Jul 24, 2012)

Got my first code save, and I feel terrible about it...


----------



## fma08 (Jul 25, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Got my first code save, and I feel terrible about it...



Heartbeat but no neuro function?


----------



## fast65 (Jul 25, 2012)

fma08 said:


> Heartbeat but no neuro function?



Oh, he had plenty of neuro function. In fact, a few minutes post arrest, he was talking, and subsequently vomited all over me and the ambulance...pulling my line in the process/amio drip in the process.


----------



## CritterNurse (Jul 25, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I keep getting PM's from someone and I keep thinking its s warning from a moderator. h34r:



Guilty Conscience?


----------



## fast65 (Jul 25, 2012)

fma08 said:


> Heartbeat but no neuro function?



Double post.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 25, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Oh, he had plenty of neuro function. In fact, a few minutes post arrest, he was talking, and subsequently vomited all over me and the ambulance...pulling my line in the process/amio drip in the process.



Why are you feeling bad about it then? :wacko:


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Jul 25, 2012)

I never post in this thread but I need to vent a little right now. So I am in Cabo on vacation for 5 days and today someone pulled a 7 year old boy out of the pool. He was AOx0, pulseless and had aspirated alot of water. When I got to the kid he had been down for 3 minutes already with people giving TV/Movie CPR on  him. I stepped in after I made sure the hotel supervisor had called EMS. Worked the kid for 10 minutes while waiting for ems asking the supervisor over and over if they had an AED, medical kit, and to make sure that ems was coming. This being Mexico they had none of the things, and no one who worked at the hotel was first aid or CPR trained except me. Ems finally shows up to the pool and it is one guy in a jumpsuit with a cross on it, no gurney, no backboard, no aed, no bvm so I pick the kid up and quickly follow the ems guy to the ambulance. The gurney w/backboard is sitting there right next to the ambulance along with this guy's partner. He took over compressions and I left it there after attempting a report in Spanish. Im not sure if the child made it but it did not look good.

Tomorrow I am going to meet with the Manager of the resort and explain to him that this hotel needs some sort of emergency medical intervention if something like this happens again (and it will with all of the unsupervised children). Any tips when I talk to him? Suggestions?
 My first time doing CPR and it is on a 7 year old kid and I think I feel totally fine I think. Thanks for reading this if you did.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 25, 2012)

ToyotaTruck said:


> I never post in this thread but I need to vent a little right now. So I am in Cabo on vacation for 5 days and today someone pulled a 7 year old boy out of the pool. He was AOx0, pulseless and had aspirated alot of water. When I got to the kid he had been down for 3 minutes already with people giving TV/Movie CPR on  him. I stepped in after I made sure the hotel supervisor had called EMS. Worked the kid for 10 minutes while waiting for ems asking the supervisor over and over if they had an AED, medical kit, and to make sure that ems was coming. This being Mexico they had none of the things, and no one who worked at the hotel was first aid or CPR trained except me. Ems finally shows up to the pool and it is one guy in a jumpsuit with a cross on it, no gurney, no backboard, no aed, no bvm so I pick the kid up and quickly follow the ems guy to the ambulance. The gurney w/backboard is sitting there right next to the ambulance along with this guy's partner. He took over compressions and I left it there after attempting a report in Spanish. Im not sure if the child made it but it did not look good.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to meet with the Manager of the resort and explain to him that this hotel needs some sort of emergency medical intervention if something like this happens again (and it will with all of the unsupervised children). Any tips when I talk to him? Suggestions?
> My first time doing CPR and it is on a 7 year old kid and I think I feel totally fine I think. Thanks for reading this if you did.



While your intention seems extremely good, but remember it is Mexico. Mexico seems as if it doesn't really hold high standards.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 25, 2012)

firefite said:


> Why are you feeling bad about it then? :wacko:



Eh, because I don't like how the call went. It started pretty well, defib to pulsatile vtach, then cardioverted to sinus tach. Launched the chopper, and hung amiodarone.

However, I should have thought of pushing some Zofran for prophylaxis, and I was unable to get a 12-lead. I don't know, I was just a little disappointed in myself.

Edit: In the ED, they found a massive anterioseptal infarct. I received some follow up, and I guess the guy made it to the cath lab fine, and they placed an IABP.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 25, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Eh, because I don't like how the call went. It started pretty well, defib to pulsatile vtach, then cardioverted to sinus tach. Launched the chopper, and hung amiodarone.
> 
> However, I should have thought of pushing some Zofran for prophylaxis, and I was unable to get a 12-lead. I don't know, I was just a little disappointed in myself.



And how long have you been a medic for? You've probably heard it before but with the serious calls you will always be disappointed in what you did or didn't do. 

It was your first save so things are going to be out of order. It takes time for anyone to be able to remember everything that you should have done. It's just like doing CPR for the first time, your mind is all over the place but after you do it enough you will get better and better.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jul 25, 2012)

ToyotaTruck said:


> Thanks for reading this if you did.



Wow sucks to have to see that on your vacation. Sounds like you did everything you could for the kid. I guess its a reminder of how lucky we are to have good healthcare in our home countries. That kid probably died, yet the outcome may have been different if it had happened in the US. 



fast65 said:


> Eh, because I don't like how the call went. It started pretty well, defib to pulsatile vtach, then cardioverted to sinus tach. Launched the chopper, and hung amiodarone.
> 
> However, I should have thought of pushing some Zofran for prophylaxis, and I was unable to get a 12-lead. I don't know, I was just a little disappointed in myself.
> 
> Edit: In the ED, they found a massive anterioseptal infarct. I received some follow up, and I guess the guy made it to the cath lab fine, and they placed an IABP.



There's always things to improve on. You achieved ROSC which is the important thing. At least you have this experience to draw on for future cases.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 25, 2012)

firefite said:


> And how long have you been a medic for? You've probably heard it before but with the serious calls you will always be disappointed in what you did or didn't do.
> 
> It was your first save so things are going to be out of order. It takes time for anyone to be able to remember everything that you should have done. It's just like doing CPR for the first time, your mind is all over the place but after you do it enough you will get better and better.



Coming up on a year...

I suppose I'm just a perfectionist, and get a little disappointed when I feel like I fail myself, I'm weird like that. Either way, he's alive, so I guess that's what's important.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 25, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Coming up on a year...
> 
> I suppose I'm just a perfectionist, and get a little disappointed when I feel like I fail myself, I'm weird like that. Either way, he's alive, so I guess that's what's important.



He's alive and he got to throw up on you. What could possibly be better then that?


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## fast65 (Jul 25, 2012)

firefite said:


> He's alive and he got to throw up on you. What could possibly be better then that?



An apology for the vomitus!

Or backing up another unit on a code right after that, and getting to intubate without having to do any paperwork.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just looked at the schedule for the EMT class starting up next month. It is now an 8 unit class. 

This is the second semester that we are having a reading prerequisite in order to get into the class. It seemed to have a really good outcome last semester so we are trying it again. 

And now we have a new age requirement in place. 

As of 5 days ago total class size for the 3 different instructors was about 40 students. 2 semesters ago it was 129 students. 

Lower number of applicants but higher quality ones. This should make for a pretty good semester.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 25, 2012)

Yar got off 45 minutes late after being sent north to pick up supplies for the medics...the same medics that were chilling/sleeping at the base the whole time...Yar.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 25, 2012)

Hypothermic kid in July...That one threw me for a loop. I didn't believe the thermometer at first then I took my own temp and it was normal and I became a believer and started sweating my *** off with the heater on in the back of the ambulance. 

After working 12 hours on not enough sleep I have to be back at work for a CQI meeting in a little less than three hours :angry:



NVRob said:


> Massive anteriolateral MI with runs of VT, A&Ox4 -> "I'm dizzy" -> grand mal seizure -> VF, defib -> talking, amio drip -> VF, defib -> talking -> VT without pulses, defib -> talking -> VF, defib -> talking -> VF, defib -> talking -> VF, defib -> talking -> hospital defibbed 2 more times, RSI -> cath lab.



My guy is alive and well in the CICU today per the ER charge nurse. Didn't get a chance to go up and see him but I'm hoping to go say hello next week, maybe even in my shiny new paramedic shirt 



ChaseZ33 said:


> Anyone know how much ACLS initial certification usually costs? Only place around here is $350, does that sound right? I wish I could just do it through my hospital but they only do it a few times a year and none are anytime soon



My agency does it for $200 bucks and we have 8 bazillion classes available, kinda far from you though...



fast65 said:


> Got my first code save, and I feel terrible about it...



Do we need to go over this again ya jackwagon!?


----------



## fast65 (Jul 25, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Do we need to go over this again ya jackwagon!?



Absolutely! I call you super medic extraordinaire, and all I get is jackwagon?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 25, 2012)

24 hour shifts suck... that is all...


----------



## fma08 (Jul 25, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> 24 hour shifts suck... that is all...



Amen...


----------



## Wheel (Jul 25, 2012)

So, just got a call for my first paramedic interview. I'm a bit nervous, but definitely excited.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 25, 2012)

A little kid at the hospital kept following me around and when I said Hi, he asked "Are you Tim Tebow?" I guess I'll take that as a compliment?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 25, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> A little kid at the hospital kept following me around and when I said Hi, he asked "Are you Tim Tebow?" I guess I'll take that as a compliment?



Only if you Tebow after every successful IV start.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 25, 2012)

*re*

Anyone ever built a stand for there Projector Screen.   Finally got around to building my Home Theater and went with a 106" Elite Fixed Screen and HD23 projector.  Just don't want it permanently up as it blocks to much sunlight from a large window.  And didn't want a roll-up screen that is going to wrinkle and have waves.  So I'm thinking home made screen stand for when in use.  Who here is a handyman contractor type on the side


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 25, 2012)

Wheel said:


> So, just got a call for my first paramedic interview. I'm a bit nervous, but definitely excited.



Cool! Congrats. Don't show up drunk i hear that's a deal breaker everywhere except a few places in Alaska.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 25, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Only if you Tebow after every successful IV start.



I drop to my knees, start crying, and thank sweet baby Jesus


----------



## Wheel (Jul 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Cool! Congrats. Don't show up drunk i hear that's a deal breaker everywhere except a few places in Alaska.



Well they scheduled me for friday, and now they've called back and said they were having scheduling issues, and that they would call me in a couple of weeks to schedule my interview. Blah


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 25, 2012)

Wheel said:


> Well they scheduled me for friday, and now they've called back and said they were having scheduling issues, and that they would call me in a couple of weeks to schedule my interview. Blah



Blah indeed. Bummer.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Blah indeed. Bummer.



Well this is the place I really want to work. I just don't want to be put in a position where I have other job offers and haven't interviewed yet.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Jul 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


>



:glare:

I lol'd though.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 25, 2012)

Go to bed at 10am for a 2 hour nap and wake up at 4pm... I hate post call days. :-(


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 25, 2012)

Gomers go to ground.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 25, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Gomers go to ground.


:glare:
We will have none of that tonight.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 25, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> :glare:
> We will have none of that tonight.



Its ok, gomers never die but they do go gomertose.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 25, 2012)

Do you want to set the electric gomer bed to ortho height or neuro height?


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 25, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Do you want to set the electric gomer bed to ortho height or neuro height?



I was just gonna buff and turf...


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 25, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Do you want to set the electric gomer bed to ortho height or neuro height?



Wait that was a joke? oops


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 25, 2012)

Fix the lump fix the lump fix the lump.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 25, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> fix the lump fix the lump fix the lump.



roodle roodle roooooooo...dle!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 25, 2012)

Does she have a hobby? 
Yeah. Moo-elling. 
I'm not familiar with that. 
MOO-ELL, MOO-ELL!


----------



## Aidey (Jul 25, 2012)

I really need to re-read that book.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 25, 2012)

What book its it?


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> What book its it?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_House_of_God

There is no body cavity that cannot be reached with a 14 gauge needle and good strong arm.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 25, 2012)

Really considering driving my truck off a cliff with me not inside it. 

Got the AC "fixed" a couple of months ago for $1,600. 

Well it's not working again. Same problem as last time. 

And my battery is also now bad, I have to jump start it every time I turn it off.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> What book its it?



As our friendly Canadian EMR said, "The House of God." It's by Samuel Shem, pen name for Stephen Bergman, MD. He's a psychiatrist. "House of God" is hilarious. Absolutely hilarious.

It's the source of much wisdom, methinks.

For example: "At a cardiac arrest, the first procedure is to take your own pulse." And "The delivery of good medical care is to do as much nothing as possible."


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 25, 2012)

epiems said:


> "house of god" is hilarious. Absolutely hilarious



+ 1


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 26, 2012)

On my last rotation there was a resident who was a spitting image of the Fat Man.


----------



## Aidey (Jul 26, 2012)

I know an anesthesiologist who quit to become a psychiatrist. It always makes me chuckle.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 26, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> 24 hour shifts suck... that is all...



Naw dude....12s suck.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 26, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Naw dude....12s suck.



12s are awesome... 24s suck, especially when you work straight from 9pm to 8am. 

Also, if any of the So Cal people end up at Arrowhead this Saturday, say hi to the friendly admission team located across from bed 11 (middle desk in the right pod) in the ED.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jul 26, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Naw dude....12s suck.



+1, especially when they rotate day/night every 3 days of work.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 26, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I really need to re-read that book.



I left mine in Colorado. Ever since it stopped coming to work with me, I seem to getting friggin terrible luck on the majority of my shifts. Hmmm I need that book back! Maybe then my partner will take less than an hour to write his PCR at a hospital forty minutes from our area that has no coverage while we are out. Or maybe just a partner that doesn't yell at me in front of the patient and entire triage bay despite having 4 months experience. "He can't walk, he's gotten versed!!!" Uh he did walk to the stretcher 40 minutes ago..


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 26, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Naw dude....12s suck.



Lies! 12s are awesome. I work 4 days a week, get 16 hours of built in OT per check and still get 3 day weekends. Plus a 12 hour shift with a steady call volume, provided I get enough time to grab and eat some food, fly by.

16s are awful. I've never worked a 24 but I'd be willing to bet that I wouldn't be a fan.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 26, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> For example: "At a cardiac arrest, the first procedure is to take your own pulse."



Or the part talking about the ICU resident dropping to his knees and praying that the cardiac arrest in ER dies so that he can go to sleep instead of admitting him.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 26, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Or the part talking about the ICU resident dropping to his knees and praying that the cardiac arrest in ER dies so that he can go to sleep instead of admitting him.



:rofl:
Yup.

Haven't ever seen anybody actually do that, but I can't imagine that people don't feel that way...


----------



## Anjel (Jul 26, 2012)

Omg I was so excited. I get to drive the new ambulance today. 







And saw a lifepack 9. Lol


----------



## Wheel (Jul 26, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> + 1



I just bought it, haven't started yet


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Omg I was so excited. I get to drive the new ambulance today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not a huge fan of the lights above the windshield. I'm just a fan of the good old fashioned light bar


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Omg I was so excited. I get to drive the new ambulance today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, purdy. I always liked how Deemers does the molded lights, especially compared to the new cheapy light bars that is just 2 forward white strobes and to 45 degree red strobes.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 26, 2012)

A lifepak 9, eh? An old standby?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 26, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> A lifepak 9, eh? An old standby?



No on the crash cart in the ER


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> And saw a lifepack 9. Lol



Back in my day we had a LifePack 5 as a reserve and we were happy by God.

[walks off mumbling about pushing the ambulance to the call, uphill both ways in the snow...]


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 26, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Back in my day we had a LifePack 5 as a reserve and we were happy by God.
> 
> [walks off mumbling about pushing the ambulance to the call, uphill both ways in the snow...]



You left out having to refuel it with hay after every call.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> And saw a lifepack 9. Lol



I lol'led very much. Especially when I looked up how old it was (well, not exactly: the LifePak 10 is from 1994 and the 11 from 1995 (http://www.emsmuseum.org/virtual-mu...articles/398872-1994-Defibrillator-LifePak-10). So...yeah...I was 2 when that puppy came out.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 26, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> So...yeah...I was 2 when that puppy came out.



:blink:

Granted I'm not exactly old, and the system I started in was a bit...uh...dated...but an LP10P was my frontline monitor at one point, and there's a LARGE nationally known company that still runs them on front-line IFT trucks here in Dallas.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 26, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> :blink:
> 
> Granted I'm not exactly old, and the system I started in was a bit...uh...dated...but an LP10P was my frontline monitor at one point, and there's a LARGE nationally known company that still runs them on front-line IFT trucks here in Dallas.



I feel young. It's not a good feeling, sometimes.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 26, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Back in my day we had a LifePack 5 as a reserve and we were happy by God.
> 
> [walks off mumbling about pushing the ambulance to the call, uphill both ways in the snow...]



Thats what my dispatcher said. Lol and that they could break apart.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> No on the crash cart in the ER



That's actually a fairly common sight at DFW hospitals, mainly on the floors (not so much the ERs)


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 26, 2012)

I made a patient cry today.  It's been a long time since that has happened.


----------



## fma08 (Jul 26, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> :blink:
> 
> Granted I'm not exactly old, and the system I started in was a bit...uh...dated...but an LP10P was my frontline monitor at one point, and there's a LARGE nationally known company that still runs them on front-line IFT trucks here in Dallas.



I'm trying to convince my supervisor to put the LP10 back on the rig so I can use the actual paddles once. Gonna make a big scene of it too like in all the medical shows. Who knows, maybe I'll defib asystole to make it authentic.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 26, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> I made a patient cry today.  It's been a long time since that has happened.



Remember teenage girls dont count!


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 26, 2012)

fma08 said:


> I'm trying to convince my supervisor to put the LP10 back on the rig so I can use the actual paddles once. Gonna make a big scene of it too like in all the medical shows. Who knows, maybe I'll defib asystole to make it authentic.



Ohmygawdyesyeysyes.

Then again, you certainly won't get the ROSC rates like on TV...


----------



## shiroun (Jul 26, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Ohmygawdyesyeysyes.
> 
> Then again, you certainly won't get the ROSC rates like on TV...



With enough drugs and voltage, youll either get ROSC or an exploded heart.

Dude I would love to have an LP9/10 on the bus to do that with :\


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 27, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Back in my day we had a LifePack 5 as a reserve and we were happy by God.
> 
> [walks off mumbling about pushing the ambulance to the call, uphill both ways in the snow...]



I hear the next lifepak model is going to have customizable wallpapers, an MP3 player, and automatically plays "We Are the Champions" through a set of loudspeakers upon ROSC.

h34r:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 27, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Omg I was so excited. I get to drive the new ambulance today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Purdy


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 27, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> I lol'led very much. Especially when I looked up how old it was (well, not exactly: the LifePak 10 is from 1994 and the 11 from 1995 (http://www.emsmuseum.org/virtual-mu...articles/398872-1994-Defibrillator-LifePak-10). So...yeah...I was 2 when that puppy came out.



Christ I'm old. 

Awesome pic by the way.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a lp 3 and lp 4. One of them still turns on, though I can't remember which one.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm reading through the anatomy physiology chapters in my textbook and having lots of "ohhhhh that's why we do that" moments. Kinda cool. For instance I've been checking pupils for 2 years without knowing exactly why. 

Also my head hurts cuz all these big words are starting to get annoying.


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jul 27, 2012)

4 weeks till schools done and I got 2 job offers today. Well, one volunteer position offer and one kinda sorta offer at the hospital on base in the OR. I am over the moon excited.


----------



## firetender (Jul 27, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> I have a lp 3 and lp 4. One of them still turns on, though I can't remember which one.


 
(SETUP)

I guess I'm the only one on the site who's used a Lifepak 2 in the field...

(PUNCH!)

... my inguinal hernia proves it!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 27, 2012)

firetender said:


> (SETUP)
> 
> I guess I'm the only one on the site who's used a Lifepak 2 in the field...
> 
> ...



I've only used the LP12...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 27, 2012)

You know that feeling when you spend time with someone and everything goes just right? Can't wipe this smile off my face, hopefully it's a two way street and she feels the same way but I guess I'll just have to wait and see. 

I'm going to feel all grown up though if this works out along with the new job :wacko:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 27, 2012)

I started with an LP5. With a cassette recorder in it, to record the audio and rhythm on codes. Ugh. 

The LP10, with the quick pad adapter was a godsend. 

I guess I am old.


----------



## shiroun (Jul 27, 2012)

Been awake 28+ hours at the moment. Accidentally ordered a free hot chocolate with a lot of caffine in it about 10 hours ago. My friend was paying, and I'm regretting it now.

Actually that's a lie. I don't really regret it, I just can't sleep and I have a serious urge to go party and play beerpong. Also getting my baby (95 mustang v6 turbo) back in about 3.5 hours. Counting down :]

And my girlfriend wants me to go with her to a nude beach. I told her its a bad idea, for obvious reasons, I mean isn't it bad ettiquite to have an erection at a nude beach?


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 27, 2012)

http://www.stlouischildrens.org/our-services/transport-services/modes-transport/mobile-intensive-care-units

I was able to take a tour of our children's hospital transport team this week. They have a very cool set up, most days they have 2-3 teams available, 2 RNs and an EMT-P. They have 2 helicopters, a fixed wing, and 3 MICU ambulances(see link above) and they decide what to take depending on weather, distance, etc. They do only IFT and primarily serve the Midwest but have done trips all over the country.They also are working getting ECMO certified and will be one of the few services able to transport ECMO patients. 

I can not wait to be a flight nurse, too bad I hate Peds or I would love to work for them.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 27, 2012)

NVRob said:


> You know that feeling when you spend time with someone and everything goes just right? Can't wipe this smile off my face, hopefully it's a two way street and she feels the same way but I guess I'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> I'm going to feel all grown up though if this works out along with the new job :wacko:



Awesome.


----------



## Aidey (Jul 27, 2012)

For the love of the flying spaghetti monster someone save me from my partner's student. He is horrifically slow. I have no idea how he passed medic school.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 27, 2012)

NVRob said:


> You know that feeling when you spend time with someone and everything goes just right? Can't wipe this smile off my face, hopefully it's a two way street and she feels the same way but I guess I'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> I'm going to feel all grown up though if this works out along with the new job :wacko:



No, no I do not. I am happy for ya though bud.


----------



## charlie37 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Charlie*

I love this tread! LOL how very appropriate


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 27, 2012)

I just finished reading "The House of God" in 2 days. Wish I would've found it sooner. 

Thanks to the ones here that mentioned it.


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 27, 2012)

Corky said:


> Remember teenage girls dont count!



Ah, but it wasn't!  It was a full-grown adult.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 27, 2012)

Corky said:


> Remember teenage girls dont count!


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 27, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



I am only 22, I can still pull off the 18-19 year olds with out being creepy haha except I went the opposite way and am dating a 26 year old :wacko: I'm a sucker for nurses


----------



## Anjel (Jul 27, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Ah, but it wasn't!  It was a full-grown adult.





EpiEMS said:


> So...yeah...I was 2 when that puppy came out.




I got you two mixed up for a minute and was so confused. There was No way I am older than Epi-Do lol


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 27, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I got you two mixed up for a minute and was so confused. There was No way I am older than Epi-Do lol



Hey!  Now just wait a minute!!!!!  Just how old do you think I am?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 27, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Hey!  Now just wait a minute!!!!!  Just how old do you think I am?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 27, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Hey!  Now just wait a minute!!!!!  Just how old do you think I am?!?!?!?!?!



Older than 22 lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 27, 2012)

Gah. I have to be up at 0430. I'm happy to be back on days but swapping from a 1630 start time to a 0530 start time is going to take a bit to get used to.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 27, 2012)

We have a 26-foot tall statue of Marlin Monroe in our city (brought the city a lot of money and now the city is trying to buy it so it stays put) and I've been debating driving the ambulance under it turning on the code lights and taking some pictures haha. I have no life.


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 27, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Older than 22 lol



Only by the least little bit.....at least that's how I feel.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 28, 2012)

firefite said:


> We have a 26-foot tall statue of Marlin Monroe in our city (brought the city a lot of money and now the city is trying to buy it so it stays put) and I've been debating driving the ambulance under it turning on the code lights and taking some pictures haha. I have no life.



If you do it and post them here I'll hook you up with a prize


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 28, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> If you do it and post them here I'll hook you up with a prize



Best I could due is parking the unit at the curb. Don't think management would like it very much if I drove up the curb haha


----------



## Achilles (Jul 28, 2012)

My uncle just died


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jul 28, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## firetender (Jul 28, 2012)

Achilles said:


> My uncle just died


 
Uncles are great things and they tend to keep looking out for you!

Still, it's a tough one, blessings to the family.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 28, 2012)

I love July! New residents are so much fun...

I just got an order for Milk of Magnesia *IV*...Um say what? :blink:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 28, 2012)

Achilles said:


> My uncle just died



I'm sorry to hear that Achilles.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 28, 2012)

Achilles said:


> My uncle just died



Sorry to hear as well. 

Consistently Getting woke up 2 hours early for some minor crises is getting old quick. And killing my sleep. 

Plus side I get to work in the middle of nowhere all night where there is a high chance of doing nothing.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 28, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 28, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I love July! New residents are so much fun...
> 
> I just got an order for Milk of Magnesia *IV*...Um say what? :blink:



Maybe they meant Milk of _Amnesia_, a.k.a. propofol!

Achilles, sorry for your loss.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 28, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Maybe they meant Milk of _Amnesia_, a.k.a. propofol!



That's what I thought at first until I saw the indication: stomach discomfort


----------



## fast65 (Jul 28, 2012)

I think I may host a continuing education class on how to load the dishwasher...it seems to be a skill that my coworkers just can't show competence with.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 28, 2012)

I am a great cousin! (Or something like that.) I really have no idea. Lets put it this way, my grandparents are now great-grandparents because my cousin just had a baby. 

I will now entertain suggestions on what title I should take on due to this event.


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 28, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I am a great cousin! (Or something like that.) I really have no idea. Lets put it this way, my grandparents are now great-grandparents because my cousin just had a baby.
> 
> I will now entertain suggestions on what title I should take on due to this event.



You would be first cousins once removed, or second cousins.  My (quite possibly wrong) understanding is they are essentially the same thing.  I say you claim to be the uber cool relative.


----------



## ShannahQuilts (Jul 28, 2012)

Sad to say, and in spite of having loaded dishwashers since about 1967, I never do it "right", either.  No matter whose dishwasher I'm loading, someone tells me I'm doing it wrong.  If it's my own dishwasher, hubby always has a better idea.  No, seriously, not just an idea he thinks is better: an actual better idea.

I'm competent, even highly competent, at some things, but loading the dishwasher is NOT one of them.

I console myself with the fact that I actually make really good jam.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 28, 2012)

ShannahQuilts said:


> Sad to say, and in spite of having loaded dishwashers since about 1967, I never do it "right", either.  No matter whose dishwasher I'm loading, someone tells me I'm doing it wrong.  If it's my own dishwasher, hubby always has a better idea.  No, seriously, not just an idea he thinks is better: an actual better idea.
> 
> I'm competent, even highly competent, at some things, but loading the dishwasher is NOT one of them.
> 
> I console myself with the fact that I actually make really good jam.



If he doesn't like the way you load the dishes then have him load it from now on


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 28, 2012)

ShannahQuilts said:


> Sad to say, and in spite of having loaded dishwashers since about 1967, I never do it "right", either.  No matter whose dishwasher I'm loading, someone tells me I'm doing it wrong.  If it's my own dishwasher, hubby always has a better idea.  No, seriously, not just an idea he thinks is better: an actual better idea.
> 
> I'm competent, even highly competent, at some things, but loading the dishwasher is NOT one of them.
> 
> I console myself with the fact that I actually make really good jam.



It could be worse.  My dad will actually go behind you and move stuff while you are still loading the dishwasher, so everything is in it's "right" place for optimal cleaning.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 28, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> It could be worse.  My dad will actually go behind you and move stuff while you are still loading the dishwasher, so everything is in it's "right" place for optimal cleaning.



I have done, okay I still do, this.


----------



## shiroun (Jul 28, 2012)

I haven't seen the girl im with in around a week, after being around her almost daily for the last couple of months. I'm actually getting kind-of worried. After she got her shark week 

even though she's missed it for the last month and a half (she was..or thought she was, pregnant).

I'm only slightly worried though, at the moment. I'm not sure whether to ask her about it, or just let it go. Namely because it wasn't me who knocked her up, and also because I don't want to seem like an idiot.


Also, Achillies, you've gained a guardian angel. Don't worry, those you love stay with you. The body is transient, the soul clings to that which it loves.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 28, 2012)

ShannahQuilts said:


> Sad to say, and in spite of having loaded dishwashers since about 1967, I never do it "right", either.  No matter whose dishwasher I'm loading, someone tells me I'm doing it wrong.  If it's my own dishwasher, hubby always has a better idea.  No, seriously, not just an idea he thinks is better: an actual better idea.
> 
> I'm competent, even highly competent, at some things, but loading the dishwasher is NOT one of them.
> 
> I console myself with the fact that I actually make really good jam.



It's not that there's technically a "right" way to do it. Rather, it's the fact that they randomly throw dishes in, creating a massive waste of space.


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 28, 2012)

fast65 said:


> It's not that there's technically a "right" way to do it.



If you're not using grid paper and a protractor, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## ShannahQuilts (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, I wouldn't say I actually throw them in, but I don't take a lot of time over it, either.  If I want to do something painstaking, I'll go make a quilt or knit lace.  

I'd make hubby load the dishwasher, but the thing is, I'm too short to unload it, so he'd have to do it all.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 29, 2012)

Gotta love getting chastised by an ER nurse for giving pain meds to someone that needed them because it meant they couldn't put the patient in triage. 

He really didn't like when I told him my protocol says treat pain and I will irregardless of what the ER wants.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 29, 2012)

You mean "regardless". 

Regardless of what you have heard, “irregardless” is a redundancy. The suffix “-less” on the end of the word already makes the word negative. It doesn’t need the negative prefix “ir-” added to make it even more negative. 

It's my BIGGEST grammar pet peeve.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Jul 29, 2012)

*as i was once working with a burned out medic i thought to my self*

Is it an oxymoron for a firefighter to be burned out?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 29, 2012)

I love backfilling posts while everyone else runs calls. I'm all for running calls but after a good old fashion asswhoopin' yesterday I'll take some downtime today, especially with studying to do for my FTO academy that starts tomorrow!


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 29, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> You mean "regardless".
> 
> Regardless of what you have heard, “irregardless” is a redundancy. The suffix “-less” on the end of the word already makes the word negative. It doesn’t need the negative prefix “ir-” added to make it even more negative.
> 
> It's my BIGGEST grammar pet peeve.



Yeah I caught it when it was too late to edit and my phone had changed it from the correct way.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 29, 2012)

No prob. I'm just busting your stones.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 29, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> No prob. I'm just busting your stones.



Yeah its cool. Im usually all over grammar stuff and hate misspelled words.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 29, 2012)

Just flew to, and out of Houston; was thoroughly disappointed when a certain shiny-headed steward wasn't on board :sad:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 29, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Just flew to, and out of Houston; was thoroughly disappointed when a certain shiny-headed steward wasn't on board :sad:



Well there's 900 of us in Houston so it tends to be long odds  Thanks for thinking of me though.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 29, 2012)

That look of pure horror when your partner for the day asks for the fire/police/EMS discount at a fast food place. 

That look of pure horror goes away when my partners card got declined and turns into :rofl:


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 29, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> You mean "regardless".
> 
> Regardless of what you have heard, “irregardless” is a redundancy. The suffix “-less” on the end of the word already makes the word negative. It doesn’t need the negative prefix “ir-” added to make it even more negative.
> 
> It's my BIGGEST grammar pet peeve.



Never have a conversation with my father, then. He says that at least once a day :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 29, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Never have a conversation with my father, then. He says that at least once a day :rofl:



Irregardless of what you say I don't think I'll ever have a conversation with him :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TB 3541 (Jul 29, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> You mean "regardless".
> 
> Regardless of what you have heard, “irregardless” is a redundancy. The suffix “-less” on the end of the word already makes the word negative. It doesn’t need the negative prefix “ir-” added to make it even more negative.
> 
> It's my BIGGEST grammar pet peeve.



Even more than there, their, they're, then, and than?


----------



## CritterNurse (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't forget our, are, and r.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 29, 2012)

Along with you're and your.


----------



## TB 3541 (Jul 29, 2012)

A lowboy CDF tractor trailer with a bulldozer just blew through town code 3. Who needs a bulldozer that fast?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 29, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> A lowboy CDF tractor trailer with a bulldozer just blew through town code 3. Who needs a bulldozer that fast?



I've always been curious why things like dozers, tenders and (the most mysterious to me)  canteen units would have the capability to run code.


----------



## Aidey (Jul 29, 2012)

It is CDF. That explains it all.


----------



## Aidey (Jul 29, 2012)

It has become my goal this week to use the phrase "...giving a homeopathic dose of XYZ..."


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 29, 2012)

Existential crisis.

That is all.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 29, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I've always been curious why things like dozers, tenders and (the most mysterious to me)  canteen units would have the capability to run code.



At my old fire station we changed our water tender so that it was unable to run code (took off the siren and just put yellow caution lights on it). 

They like to flip when you turn and people would forget how water acts when you are driving. 

Now for the dozer I have no clue. It scares me when it's going code.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 29, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Existential crisis.
> 
> That is all.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 29, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I've always been curious why things like dozers, tenders and (the most mysterious to me)  canteen units would have the capability to run code.




It's like why I've always wondered, once a perimeter is set up, why all of the emergency lights have to remain on on a scene? It's like people are going to miss the huge mass of machines, but catch the blinking lights?


----------



## Aidey (Jul 29, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



+1

I have the "Stand back I'm going to try science" shirt.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 29, 2012)

Paramedic FTO time starts tomorrow...5 days of classroom followed by 5 weeks of 12sx4 of me attending and charting every single call with lots of tests and scenarios mixed in...and I thought medic school was a pain in the ***.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 29, 2012)

Similar to what we do here. Good luck!


----------



## fast65 (Jul 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Paramedic FTO time starts tomorrow...5 days of classroom followed by 5 weeks of 12sx4 of me attending and charting every single call with lots of tests and scenarios mixed in...and I thought medic school was a pain in the ***.



You know you're excited


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 30, 2012)

General announcement.....FML.....that is all.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm really tired of getting screwed when it cones to scheduling.


----------



## shiroun (Jul 30, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> It's like why I've always wondered, once a perimeter is set up, why all of the emergency lights have to remain on on a scene? It's like people are going to miss the huge mass of machines, but catch the blinking lights?



No, that I understand. Without lights a drunk can completely disregard and ram into you. And with the lights on you can sue him, not vice-versa.


My car is messed up again, and its frustrating me. I JUST had a shop fix it. This is upsetting.


----------



## SSwain (Jul 30, 2012)

I am an official EMT-B now.
My WI State license was approved!


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 30, 2012)

Its called the Moth Effect.  Im a big believer it in, but there have been studies to disprove it also.  According to a few articles that is why law enforcement switched to blue lights so they would not look like the back of a normal vehicle while on the side of the road.

As long as there is a big friggin fire truck there to absorb the damage and not my ambulance, they can shine all the lights on the big shiny rigs as they want.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 30, 2012)

The person I like just told me that I need to take some anti-depressants, because I'm not fun to talk to anymore...good day.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 30, 2012)

I've had some very good conversations with you. Just gotta find something interesting to talk about.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 30, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I've had some very good conversations with you. Just gotta find something interesting to talk about.



It's not an inability to come up with topics, apparently I :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: way too much.


----------



## med51fl (Jul 30, 2012)

Now a Tennesse Paramedic.  WOOHOO!   Let the games begin.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 30, 2012)

med51fl said:


> Now a Tennesse Paramedic.  WOOHOO!   Let the games begin.



Congrats


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 30, 2012)

In a couple of months our EMS system is going to get evaluated by an outside consultant. Could mean some huge changes in the way we operate. Hopefully for the better.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 30, 2012)

In front of one of the ERs. 







In da ghetto. No abulance parking.


----------



## mrg86 (Jul 30, 2012)

firefite said:


> In a couple of months our EMS system is going to get evaluated by an outside consultant. Could mean some huge changes in the way we operate. Hopefully for the better.



http://www.youtube.com/embed/Z1qINaYZ7ao


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 30, 2012)

firefite said:


> In a couple of months our EMS system is going to get evaluated by an outside consultant. Could mean some huge changes in the way we operate. Hopefully for the better.



Is Fitch the consultant? If so, it means more posting and tighter IFT scheduling. In private ambulance it's all about UHU. If you're sitting still, you're not making money for the company. Expect that to change. 

http://fitchassoc.com/questions-uhu-explained.html


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 30, 2012)

Not in the mood to work tonight. At all. Anyone want to fill in for me?


----------



## shiroun (Jul 30, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Not in the mood to work tonight. At all. Anyone want to fill in for me?



Happily. But I'm not a medic :[


----------



## fast65 (Jul 30, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Not in the mood to work tonight. At all. Anyone want to fill in for me?



Not particularly, but you can come work for me tonight if you want?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 30, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Is Fitch the consultant? If so, it means more posting and tighter IFT scheduling. In private ambulance it's all about UHU. If you're sitting still, you're not making money for the company. Expect that to change.
> 
> http://fitchassoc.com/questions-uhu-explained.html



As of right now we don't have a consultant. Every consultant who wants to do it has to write a proposal first. 

And it's not just for our company. It's for our whole county. So it's going to be looking at fire departments, 911 ambulance companies, IFT ambulance companies, contracts,etc. 

Pretty much our whole EMS system is being evaluated and supposed to be brought up to today's standards. 

My company is a 911 service that runs a couple of BLS ambulances. The BLS units are mostly for IFT but not always. Our ALS 911 ambulances will also get ALS/BLS transports. 

All units post (so we can't really post even more). We don't do the good old renal rodeo. We rarely do discharges. So we don't really have a IFT schedule. The hospitals/SNF/Doctors call and we are dispatched at that moment. Very rarely will we have a scheduled IFT call.

Our UHU can be pretty bad at times. We had 3 BLS units on yesterday in a 24 hour period and only had 3 calls in that time frame.


----------



## TB 3541 (Jul 30, 2012)

firefite said:


> Our UHU can be pretty bad at times. We had 3 BLS units on yesterday in a 24 hour period and only had 3 calls in that time frame.



That's a drag...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 30, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> That's a drag...



Was too bad. Watched 2 movies, flirted with some nurses, and had lunch at Denny's haha.


----------



## TB 3541 (Jul 30, 2012)

firefite said:


> Was too bad. Watched 2 movies, flirted with some nurses, and had lunch at Denny's haha.



Well, I guess as long as you're finding things to do.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 30, 2012)

I hate not having a partner. Mine is off for at least a month. And no one is picking up the shift.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 30, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



I love XKCD as much as the next fellow nerd, but it's one of those "holy crap I'm graduating from college what do I wanna do I can do anything holy crap holy crap" moments. Heck, I've plotted out possible career tracks. I've got ideas ranging from high finance to hospital administrator to epidemiologist.


----------



## Aidey (Jul 30, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> I love XKCD as much as the next fellow nerd, but it's one of those "holy crap I'm graduating from college what do I wanna do I can do anything holy crap holy crap" moments. Heck, I've plotted out possible career tracks. I've got ideas ranging from high finance to hospital administrator to epidemiologist.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdyoGruec88&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I'll just leave this here....


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 30, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I'll just leave this here....



That was phenomenal. Gilbert and Sullivan < XKCD comic opera


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 30, 2012)

So my IM team had to give a case presentation today on a patient who a patient that a endocrine consultant suggested had early myxadema coma. The first thing out of the new program director's mouth (however he isn't my team's attending) was, "That's not a myxedma coma because X, Y, Z, but it's an important subject, so it's going to be a good review."

FML.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 31, 2012)

My reaction to hearing someone say "patient is on multiple medications for different diagnoses'" during a HEAR report.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 31, 2012)

I am gonna do it!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 31, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I am gonna do it!



You can do it!!!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 31, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I am gonna do it!



DO, it.

[youtube]gbuq3vTy2IY[/youtube]


----------



## Aprz (Jul 31, 2012)

I <3 Breaking Bad. I just finished watching the 4th season. I'd like to see the new episodes, but I haven't bothered to check when it's on or which channel. I watched the first episode of the new season with a friend, and that's it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 31, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I <3 Breaking Bad. I just finished watching the 4th season. I'd like to see the new episodes, but I haven't bothered to check when it's on or which channel. I watched the first episode of the new season with a friend, and that's it.



I'm re-watching from the beginning and hopefully by the time I'm done the new one will be out on netflix.


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 31, 2012)

I survived King's Island and Bass Pro Shop with 9 and 10 year old boys.  Glad to be home.  Now to baby my feet and try to make them feel better while getting over the blisters I ended up with, despite wearing good shoes.  (I'm actually a bit confused about how the whole blister thing came about.)


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 31, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> I survived King's Island and Bass Pro Shop with 9 and 10 year old boys.  Glad to be home.  Now to baby my feet and try to make them feel better while getting over the blisters I ended up with, despite wearing good shoes.  (I'm actually a bit confused about how the whole blister thing came about.)



I first read this as "I survived King's Landing," you awoke the Game of Thrones nerd in me


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 31, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> I first read this as "I survived King's Landing," you awoke the Game of Thrones nerd in me


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 1, 2012)

So I just got done watching the newest episode of Franklin and Bash and in a flashback one of them dropped a "Boom goes the dynamite" reference. Is it bad that the first thing I thought of was the flashback predated the reference?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 1, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I am gonna do it!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvlYs5JgU78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 1, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I am gonna do it!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoqDYcCDOTg&NR=1&feature=endscreen[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anjel (Aug 1, 2012)

I felt smart last night. Lol

I was in the ER on a Clinical. An 85 y.o came in with chest pain. I went in the room started and IV and hooked her up to the monitor. 

The monitor showed sinus tach with bigeminy pvcs. Rate of 162. 

Well no one would beleive me. I told the nurse and she said I must of read it wrong, because the EKG was normal. So finally I dragged a tech in there. Lol

I was right. Sorry this might not seem like a big deal. But I was proud of myself lol


----------



## Tigger (Aug 1, 2012)

That awkward moment when your boss forgets to schedule you and you're left to pick up the crap shifts that equal a whopping 24 hour work week.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 1, 2012)

It's rather flattering when the ER nurses are asking you to switch districts with the supervisor because they like your patient care more...


----------



## TB 3541 (Aug 1, 2012)

fast65 said:


> It's rather flattering when the ER nurses are asking you to switch districts with the supervisor because they like your patient care more...



"patient care" riiiiight....


----------



## exodus (Aug 1, 2012)

So after two years and over a year of being engaged, I'm now single... :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty part is, I still have to live with her and see her every day for a while since I'm living with her and her parents helping out with rent.

I was looking on craigslist and I can get a room for pretty cheap, nearly less than what I'm paying here... So I may just move closer to work. I hate it though, I left San Diego to move up here with her, so I have nobody out here really.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 1, 2012)

exodus said:


> So after two years and over a year of being engaged, I'm now single... :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty part is, I still have to live with her and see her every day for a while since I'm living with her and her parents helping out with rent.
> 
> I was looking on craigslist and I can get a room for pretty cheap, nearly less than what I'm paying here... So I may just move closer to work. I hate it though, I left San Diego to move up here with her, so I have nobody out here really.



That sucks man. I think most of us have been there.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 1, 2012)

I was there dude, one of the big reasons I moved to Delaware.

And I'm glad I did. Bought a house, met a fantastic girl… Life is pretty good. 

So there is light at the end of that tunnel.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 1, 2012)

Anybody living in the Tucson area? I just arrived this afternoon.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 2, 2012)

I just spent 3 hours watching a kid with sinus tachycardia at 150 bpm walk and talk with no ill effects, and then he reverted with no interventions done, not even o2.

what. the. :censored::censored::censored::censored:.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 2, 2012)

I will not be a stupid, lazy, paramedic. 

 I will not be a stupid, lazy, paramedic. 

 I will not be a stupid, lazy, paramedic. 

 I will not be a stupid, lazy, paramedic. 

My mind is totally blown right now.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 2, 2012)

shiroun said:


> I just spent 3 hours watching a kid with sinus tachycardia at 150 bpm walk and talk with no ill effects, and then he reverted with no interventions done, not even o2.
> 
> what. the. :censored::censored::censored::censored:.



How old? That HR really isnt that high for most chidlren, they are always tachycardic. I would be more worried if they were bradycardic.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 2, 2012)

Anyone here work an evening shift, like four to midnight type thing?

I've been stuck on this shift for a couple weeks now and it is killing me. I enjoy the actual shift itself, it's slower, less dialysis and other IFTs, no bosses, and better dispatchers. 

That said its taking a toll on the other 16 hours of my life. I don't get home till about one and then I can't sleep like 230 since I've been up and working. This leads to sleeping till noon, giving me like three hours to get something done during the day which ends with me just barely making it to work on time. Plus with it only being eight hours I have to work five to six days a week, which isn't making it easier ha.

Anyone that works evenings have some insight on how to better manage your day?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 2, 2012)

Is there any reason you can think of on why you're sleeping for 9.5 to 10 hours? (2:30 to 12:00)?


----------



## TB 3541 (Aug 2, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Is there any reason you can think of on why you're sleeping for 9.5 to 10 hours? (2:30 to 12:00)?



Causes of Oversleeping


----------



## Tigger (Aug 2, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Is there any reason you can think of on why you're sleeping for 9.5 to 10 hours? (2:30 to 12:00)?



Force of habit I suppose, I am not a morning person and struggle mightily to get up when I have no place to be till four. It's embarrassing really, but work seems to run me down to the point that I need the sleep to be functional.


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 2, 2012)

Just got off the phone with an ortho office. Waiting to hear back from them regarding an appt for a second opinion about my husband's leg.

His appt today didn't go that well. They told us there was "very minimal" change in the x-ray, and pulled up today's film and June's film, side-by-side. To say "very minimal" was being optimistic. Next appt is in 2 months, with the actual surgeon this time. If no change, then we will be discussing bone grafting. When asked about PT, we were told it wasn't indicated at this time, but given no indication of when it would be. I know they can't give us a time frame, but they still could have said something like, "We need it to be at least 50% healed before starting PT," or something along those lines.

It's been 5 months since he broke it and had surgery.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 2, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> How old? That HR really isnt that high for most chidlren, they are always tachycardic. I would be more worried if they were bradycardic.



17 with a messed up o-wave. The mother brought him in, but the RN & physician ruled him as having münchausen syndrome. No cardiologist was available to look at it until he reverted, but I was taking a shot at sinus tach with an atrial flutter, or some sort of atrial problem.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 2, 2012)

Uh, what's an o wave?


----------



## shiroun (Aug 2, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Uh, what's an o wave?



:censored::censored::censored::censored:. I'm :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing up all my typing today.

His qrs complex was wonky. I was thinking about opqrst(i) when I was tying, guess I mixed up.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 2, 2012)

Wonky how? You said it was sinus tach. By definition that should look pretty normal, aside from the rate.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 2, 2012)

Sam Adams Octoberfest is finally here!!! I have been waiting for this day all year.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 2, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Wonky how? You said it was sinus tach. By definition that should look pretty normal, aside from the rate.



Hard to explain. I'm going back tonight and ill see if i can grab the EKG


----------



## Rsxtacee (Aug 2, 2012)

Have my written EMT-B final today. Practicals tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Sam Adams Octoberfest is finally here!!! I have been waiting for this day all year.



Ich liebe Sam Adams Oktoberfest.

Going to oktoberfest would be the trip of a lifetime!


----------



## Aprz (Aug 2, 2012)

Woah woah woah, Ich kenne Deutch nicht. 

Okay, maybe I know like one or two words.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 2, 2012)

If only I couldnt remember my 4 days in Munich at the fest in 88....   Such a blur


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 2, 2012)

Rsxtacee said:


> Have my written EMT-B final today. Practicals tomorrow. Wish me luck!



Sending you many mental fist bumps in anticipation of your no doubt epic pass of the practicals.

=ƎE=
=ƎE=
=ƎE=


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 2, 2012)

I heard that the fire department in Bellaire Texas is hiring medics. Seems like it would be a pretty good outfit to work for. Small but very sharp.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 3, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Sending you many mental fist bumps in anticipation of your no doubt epic pass of the practicals.
> 
> =ƎE=
> =ƎE=
> =ƎE=



BOOM! Goes the dynamite.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 3, 2012)

I love going in for clinicals whenever I want. Had a pt who was in-and-out A&O, was telling us her birthday was 1923 (and then when we explained to her, said her birthday was 1993, which it was, and followed that by saying her grandmother was in 1994...). She snorted adderal and drank a buncha alcohol, and I watched two of the IVs in her dig past the skin when she would sit up. She was also trying to seduce me at one point, which cracked me up. She was in trauma 1.

The guy in trauma 2 drank a full thing of bleach, 2 bottles of pills (not sure what kind), and said he wanted to die. This was all after he beat the :censored::censored::censored::censored: out of his wife and kid, who were in the room diagonally across from us. Deep laceration on L wrist, scratches (from his wife?) on his L arm, and at one point he started siezing. I couldn't keep up with him since I was dealing with the drunk girl .

Finally, my favorite call of the night was a 12 y/o girl who was on a bike and got hit by a car going 40. She had effectively NO injuries. I mean, a few abrasions and contusions (the same ones I had when I was hit, ironically), but effectively okay. She was absolutely the sweetest girl ever, and took needles like a champ. When asked if  we could cut her shirt, she said "yeah sure why not." 

However, WHY she wasnt naked when she came in is beyond me. She was hit at around 40 mph, on her left side. She still had all her clothes on, but was marked as a trauma from the moment EMTs were on scene. Maybe not naked, but more exposed would have been better. Hidden wounds = bad.

And speaking of the bleach guy, I saw an EMT who was on shift last night as-well. Asked him if his day was any fun, he said nope. He's the one who brought in the bleach-man. ahahha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 3, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Finally, my favorite call of the night was a 12 y/o girl who was on a bike and got hit by a car going 40. She had effectively NO injuries. I mean, a few abrasions and contusions (the same ones I had when I was hit, ironically), but effectively okay. She was absolutely the sweetest girl ever, and took needles like a champ. When asked if  we could cut her shirt, she said "yeah sure why not."



Glad you had a good clinical!

Not to rain on your parade but I find it really hard to believe she was really hit at 40 mph unless she was "just" sideswiped and came away from it with minor abrasions. I know kids bounce but pediatrics aren't exempt from the laws of physics. 

As far as stripping her, my personal opinion but I can do a pretty god job of visualizing without cutting by moving the clothes around, especially in the younger kids who's clothes don't tend to be as fitted as teenagers and young adults. I wasn't there so I don't want to monday morning quarterback but if she truly had no outward signs of trauma outside of mom/neighbor/bystander yelling about "THE CAR WAS DOING AT LEAST 40!" I wouldn't be all that quick to make this girl trauma naked. She was in a scary accident and ambulances and hospitals can be really scary as well, no need to add to it by stripping her all the way down. If it's necessary then by all means do it but it doesn't sound like it was in this case as you described it.


----------



## Rsxtacee (Aug 3, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Sending you many mental fist bumps in anticipation of your no doubt epic pass of the practicals.
> 
> =ƎE=
> =ƎE=
> =ƎE=



Thank you sir! I think it went well today. Now on to the practicals.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Glad you had a good clinical!
> 
> Not to rain on your parade but I find it really hard to believe she was really hit at 40 mph unless she was "just" sideswiped and came away from it with minor abrasions. I know kids bounce but pediatrics aren't exempt from the laws of physics.
> 
> As far as stripping her, my personal opinion but I can do a pretty god job of visualizing without cutting by moving the clothes around, especially in the younger kids who's clothes don't tend to be as fitted as teenagers and young adults. I wasn't there so I don't want to monday morning quarterback but if she truly had no outward signs of trauma outside of mom/neighbor/bystander yelling about "THE CAR WAS DOING AT LEAST 40!" I wouldn't be all that quick to make this girl trauma naked. She was in a scary accident and ambulances and hospitals can be really scary as well, no need to add to it by stripping her all the way down. If it's necessary then by all means do it but it doesn't sound like it was in this case as you described it.



Someone else that isn't scissor happy!!

I was starting to think I'm the only one.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> BOOM! Goes the dynamite.



This started me on a three hour long youtube browsing session and now I am somehow watching Who's Line is it Anyway. Thanks Rob. I needed to laugh!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 3, 2012)

Since we're talking clinicals... got to help put in a femoral line and work up a urosepsis vs colitis patient.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 3, 2012)

Just heard that there might be a Supertroopers 2 movie sometime in the near future. About dang time


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 3, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Since we're talking clinicals... got to help put in a femoral line and work up a urosepsis vs colitis patient.



did you use ultrasound? or landmarks?


don't for get NAVEL


Nerve Artery Vein Empty Lymph


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 3, 2012)

We used ultrasound.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 3, 2012)

So, let me get this right,


You don't know what ejection fraction or right bundle branch block mean, but you somehow think you can question why I want a 12lead on a patient, as if you know better?


Did I miss something?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 3, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> We used ultrasound.




i got to put in a fem on a live goat at the Critical Care Transport Medicine Conference Procedural Anatomy course in 2011.  Vanderbilt Life Flight hosts it every year.  we used landmarks.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Glad you had a good clinical!
> 
> Not to rain on your parade but I find it really hard to believe she was really hit at 40 mph unless she was "just" sideswiped and came away from it with minor abrasions. I know kids bounce but pediatrics aren't exempt from the laws of physics.
> 
> As far as stripping her, my personal opinion but I can do a pretty god job of visualizing without cutting by moving the clothes around, especially in the younger kids who's clothes don't tend to be as fitted as teenagers and young adults. I wasn't there so I don't want to monday morning quarterback but if she truly had no outward signs of trauma outside of mom/neighbor/bystander yelling about "THE CAR WAS DOING AT LEAST 40!" I wouldn't be all that quick to make this girl trauma naked. She was in a scary accident and ambulances and hospitals can be really scary as well, no need to add to it by stripping her all the way down. If it's necessary then by all means do it but it doesn't sound like it was in this case as you described it.



The parent was saying 30-40 mph, it was marked as >40mph. And you never know, I was hit by a car right next to a speed trap, he was marked at 35 mph, and I came away with a bruise on my shin and nerve damage in my knee, and nothing else.

Also, I can understand that, but she did have a one piece bathing suit on that covered her entire side. That's what I meant when I said expose. There's no way to visualize the skin under that.


By the way, a question:

The guy who drank bleach was considered unresponsive, but on a couple of occasions (when they shoved a foley in and pulled it out really fast for whatever reason, and a couple of others), pain made him jerk around. I saw them take a tube kit out, and then a minute or two later I heard a deep gurgling noise, and about 20 seconds after that a suction machine. I thought gag reflexes went to :censored::censored::censored::censored: when you were unresponsive?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 3, 2012)

Or perhaps he just had a oropharynx full of secretions?

Did they sedate and paralyze him when they intubated him?


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 3, 2012)

Unresponsive does not automatically mean no gag reflex


----------



## shiroun (Aug 3, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Or perhaps he just had a oropharynx full of secretions?
> 
> Did they sedate and paralyze him when they intubated him?



I wasn't working on him, so I couldn't tell you. I could tell you they had bilateral IV's in him, but I don't know what drugs they pushed.


----------



## SSwain (Aug 3, 2012)

I just had a bi-colored bowel movement....


----------



## firetender (Aug 3, 2012)

Please flush and get back off (this) topic!


----------



## Tigger (Aug 3, 2012)

shiroun said:


> I love going in for clinicals whenever I want. Had a pt who was in-and-out A&O, was telling us her birthday was 1923 (and then when we explained to her, said her birthday was 1993, which it was, and followed that by saying her grandmother was in 1994...). She snorted adderal and drank a buncha alcohol, and I watched two of the IVs in her dig past the skin when she would sit up. She was also trying to seduce me at one point, which cracked me up. She was in trauma 1.
> 
> The guy in trauma 2 drank a full thing of bleach, 2 bottles of pills (not sure what kind), and said he wanted to die. This was all after he beat the :censored::censored::censored::censored: out of his wife and kid, who were in the room diagonally across from us. Deep laceration on L wrist, scratches (from his wife?) on his L arm, and at one point he started siezing. I couldn't keep up with him since I was dealing with the drunk girl .
> 
> ...



Yeah I am not going to cut the clothes off of a little girl that has no visible injuries. You can move clothes without scissors in EMS too... Now if you find something that might be different. Blanket statements about what to do with trauma statements really do no good. Glad she was fine nonetheless.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 3, 2012)

First day in the field as a medic tomorrow. 

Talk about nerve racking.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> First day in the field as a medic tomorrow.
> 
> Talk about nerve racking.



=ƎE=
=ƎE=
=ƎE=

You wearing your "da man" name tag?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 3, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> =ƎE=
> =ƎE=
> =ƎE=
> 
> You wearing your "da man" name tag?



Haha unfortunately not. They did embroider "Paramedic" on all my shirts though with a great parting statement, "You better not mess up otherwise we are going to have to send ALL your shirts back to get re-embroidered again!"

Thanks for the pressure... :facepalm:


----------



## shiroun (Aug 3, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Yeah I am not going to cut the clothes off of a little girl that has no visible injuries. You can move clothes without scissors in EMS too... Now if you find something that might be different. Blanket statements about what to do with trauma statements really do no good. Glad she was fine nonetheless.



I didnt mean it as a blanket statement. but the MOI would indicate it to be a good idea. The was no chance in hell (s)he could visualize injuries on the abdomenal/chest area. 

Regardless, I agree, it's a good thing she's okay.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 3, 2012)

shiroun said:


> I didnt mean it as a blanket statement. but the MOI would indicate it to be a good idea. The was no chance in hell (s)he could visualize injuries on the abdomenal/chest area.
> 
> Regardless, I agree, it's a good thing she's okay.



Errr there are a fair number of studies showing that MOI is a pretty good indicator of well, nothing. And one could just, you know lift the shirt up during an assessment. 

And now back to being off topic!!!


----------



## shiroun (Aug 3, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Errr there are a fair number of studies showing that MOI is a pretty good indicator of well, nothing. And one could just, you know lift the shirt up during an assessment.
> 
> And now back to being off topic!!!



Yeah lift up the shirt, great idea when she had a one piece bathing suit on cover the entire torso.

and NOW back to being off topic. How was everyones day?


----------



## Aidey (Aug 3, 2012)

Last time I checked children's bathing suits were usually pretty stretchy. With the information provided I wouldn't have cut her clothes off either.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 3, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Last time I checked children's bathing suits were usually pretty stretchy. With the information provided I wouldn't have cut her clothes off either.



I'd rather not derail the directionless thread any further. I guess it comes down to personal opinion on that one. It's only one person, and I'm not giving an extensive enough report on it to explain my reasoning behind it.

With that said, shall we move on?


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 3, 2012)

Tigger said:


> And now back to being off topic!!!





shiroun said:


> NOW back to being off topic.





shiroun said:


> With that said, shall we move on?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIyixC9NsLI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 3, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> [YOUTUBE]EIyixC9NsLI[/YOUTUBE]



I ain't got time for that...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaAd8OuwwPk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 3, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIyixC9NsLI[/YOUTUBE]



Awesome and creepy at the same time. I like it.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 3, 2012)

Did you know there is no real scientific data indicating a cervical collar or a backboard are actually beneficial to a patient?

Go figure


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 3, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Did you know there is no real scientific data indicating a cervical collar or a backboard are actually beneficial to a patient?
> 
> Go figure


As a matter of fact... yes... yes I did.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 3, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Did you know there is no real scientific data indicating a cervical collar or a backboard are actually beneficial to a patient?
> 
> Go figure



Indeed that is why there are so many topics on here that derail over whether or not. Backboarding was appropriate. It doesn't help that many think that their protocols are binding and therefore every patient must be boarded.


----------



## Aidey (Aug 3, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Did you know there is no real scientific data indicating a cervical collar or a backboard are actually beneficial to a patient?
> 
> Go figure



And the scientific data that does exist shows that there are multiple harmful side effects from backboards and c-collars.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 3, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Indeed that is why there are so many topics on here that derail over whether or not. Backboarding was appropriate. It doesn't help that many think that their protocols are binding and therefore every patient must be boarded.



its more over CYA i believe. We've had a few FDGBs come in lately (even my nurses say that! :rofl and more and more are coming on on stretchers w/ no board with a C-collar, because of how old they are.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 3, 2012)

And...with that...

I can't be the only one who feels this way.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 3, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> And...with that...
> 
> I can't be the only one who feels this way.



It hurts it hurts!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 4, 2012)

Back riding the engine again! Oorah! Its been too long.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 4, 2012)

Rice Krispies and chocolate milk. I love EMS break rooms.


----------



## Rsxtacee (Aug 4, 2012)

I passed my written and my practicals! On to the registry exam!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 4, 2012)

Not sure what I want to go on to. I used to be all about the fire departments. Then it moved to ambulance companies. Then flight medic. And now I'm looking at LEO jobs and Govt jobs that use medics :blink:

Guess my first thing to do is get my medic and get some experience as a medic then find out where to go.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## shiroun (Aug 4, 2012)

I just remembered, I don't think I've ever had a patient admit to having more then two beers to me.

Also:


Three nurses are walking along the beach when they find an old lamp. One of the nurses rubs the lamp and out pops a genie! 

"For freeing me, I'll give each of you one wish," annouces the genie. 

The first nurse says, "I want to be twice as smart as I am now, that way I'll be a better nurse." The genie puts his hand to his temple and concentrates, then smiles and says, "It is done." 

The second nurse declares, "Well, I want to be ten times as smart!" Again, the genie concentrates and then says, "It is done." 

The third nurse, not to be outdone, asks, "Can you make me one hundred times smarter than I am now?" 

The genie puts his hand to his temple, then pauses and askes the third nurse, "Are you sure you want to be a paramedic?"


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 4, 2012)

Rsxtacee said:


> I passed my written and my practicals! On to the registry exam!



Sweet! Congrats.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hmmm a local search and rescue team requires all volunteer members to go through an arrest and firearm course to carry when volunteering. Plus they work with horses, K-9s, offroad vehicles, and helicopters. Looks like I'll be putting in an application when I turn 21.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> Hmmm a local search and rescue team requires all volunteer members to go through an arrest and firearm course to carry when volunteering. Plus they work with horses, K-9s, offroad vehicles, and helicopters. Looks like I'll be putting in an application when I turn 21.



Wait wait wait.

Helicopters? Horses? Search dogs?
OFF-road vehicles?

Ohmygawd.

That's freakin' awesome, dude!


----------



## Jon (Aug 4, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Wait wait wait.
> 
> Helicopters? Horses? Search dogs?
> OFF-road vehicles?
> ...



And guns.

Thats like an "11" on the awesome scale!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 4, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Wait wait wait.
> 
> Helicopters? Horses? Search dogs?
> OFF-road vehicles?
> ...





Jon said:


> And guns.
> 
> Thats like an "11" on the awesome scale!



I know right!!!!


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 4, 2012)

My, oh my, where to start.  Things have been weird for me for a couple years. Need someone who will understand.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 4, 2012)

Welcome back, stranger!


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, thank you, it has certainly been a roller coaster.  I believe you've all met my new (and Oh so much better is every way) husband.  He is registered here as LACoCowboyEMT.  And he really is an EMT (yeah, we met on the job :hangs head


----------



## Anjel (Aug 4, 2012)

Sapphyre said:


> Thank you, thank you, it has certainly been a roller coaster.  I believe you've all met my new (and Oh so much better is every way) husband.  He is registered here as LACoCowboyEMT.  And he really is an EMT (yeah, we met on the job :hangs head



Well welcome back.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 4, 2012)

I didn't kill anyone. It was a good day.


----------



## Aidey (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm glad someone I know had a good day.

My day was a nightmare, topped off by having my ambulance go out of service because the antenna fell off.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 4, 2012)

Just in case you think CLs do nothing all day but sit around and drink beer, well you're wrong. We don't do it *all* day. Usually.







We eat really healthy while we're doing it to


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 4, 2012)

Excellent choice of fermented beverage there, Jon.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 4, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Excellent choice of fermented beverage there, Jon.



Hey I get dollar coors lights and believe it or not I occasionally crave a really tasteless beer.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 4, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just in case you think CLs do nothing all day but sit around and drink beer, well you're wrong. We don't do it *all* day. Usually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude....I swear you have been a steward on at least one of my flights before. You look so darn familiar. When I get back to Texas, we are definitely going to have to get together.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 4, 2012)

In fact I think you gave me a free sandwich or something.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 5, 2012)

My day was bad too.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 5, 2012)

Aprz said:


> My day was bad too.



Sitting thinking bud, my day aint too great either.

Someone refer me to the areas in the laws regarding patient contact outside of direct care, for a volunteer in a hospital? This is actually really important, and I need to know what applies, ASAP.


----------



## Aidey (Aug 5, 2012)

If you need legal advice talk to a lawyer. Laws like that are often location dependent and vary from state to sate.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 5, 2012)

Aidey said:


> If you need legal advice talk to a lawyer. Laws like that are often location dependent and vary from state to sate.



I don't need legal advice. It's personal advice. I got on-shift today at a hospital (volunteering), spent two hours in trauma, and then four more hours sitting by a patient who was a .215 etOH helping her feel better. I left before she was discharged, and I just want to be sure she's okay. However I'm not sure what ruling that would be under. Since I'm not a paid employee, it shouldnt be a problem, but I'm not sure.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 5, 2012)

shiroun said:


> I don't need legal advice. It's personal advice. I got on-shift today at a hospital (volunteering), spent two hours in trauma, and then four more hours sitting by a patient who was a .215 etOH helping her feel better. I left before she was discharged, and I just want to be sure she's okay. However I'm not sure what ruling that would be under. Since I'm not a paid employee, it shouldnt be a problem, but I'm not sure.



If you're just looking to confirm that she was okay, check with the doctor/nurse that discharged her. That said, if you're looking for beyond just that, it might be a sign you're already in murky waters.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 5, 2012)

shiroun said:


> I don't need legal advice. It's personal advice. I got on-shift today at a hospital (volunteering), spent two hours in trauma, and then four more hours sitting by a patient who was a .215 etOH helping her feel better. I left before she was discharged, and I just want to be sure she's okay. However I'm not sure what ruling that would be under. Since I'm not a paid employee, it shouldnt be a problem, but I'm not sure.




Go to next shift. Ask patient's nurse/doctor/tech/whoever else might know, "Hey, what ever happened to _____?"


----------



## Achilles (Aug 5, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just in case you think CLs do nothing all day but sit around and drink beer, well you're wrong. We don't do it *all* day. Usually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Wait!
Which one are you?


----------



## Aidey (Aug 5, 2012)

shiroun said:


> I don't need legal advice. It's personal advice. I got on-shift today at a hospital (volunteering), spent two hours in trauma, and then four more hours sitting by a patient who was a .215 etOH helping her feel better. I left before she was discharged, and I just want to be sure she's okay. However I'm not sure what ruling that would be under. Since I'm not a paid employee, it shouldnt be a problem, but I'm not sure.



If her biggest issues was that she was drunk and needed baby sitting she is probably at home with a hangover.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 5, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> If you're just looking to confirm that she was okay, check with the doctor/nurse that discharged her. That said, if you're looking for beyond just that, it might be a sign you're already in murky waters.



Exactly how I'm feeling right now. This is botheirng the crap out of me. I had a pt die while I was working on her, two more with serious injuries, and I'm sitting here freaking out over a god damn girl that made me lose my head. It was ridiculously obvious to everyone around me too. They all saw it and I just didn't care.

:censored::censored::censored::censored: me, I need to go drink. I'll be on later.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 5, 2012)

shiroun said:


> :censored::censored::censored::censored: me, I need to go *exercise*. I'll be on later.



Fixed! Do this instead!

Just as good a way to relieve stress, without all that nasty liver abuse. :wacko:


----------



## shiroun (Aug 5, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Fixed! Do this instead!
> 
> Just as good a way to relieve stress, without all that nasty liver abuse. :wacko:



Everyones asleep or I'd go out running a 5k to try and blow some heat. *

Besides, the last thing I'd want is to end up in the same hospital, in the bed next to her, for the same thing. That'd just be a hilariously bad example. :rofl:

* - Getting out of the house without waking people is hard. Getting tempermentally drunk is easy.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 5, 2012)

Forget worrying about waking people..... I'd just go running. I got a friend who goes running every time he is mad. (If he can.) Called me up one day and was like "Hey, I just ran 22 miles." Must have been pretty dang mad!


----------



## RSKS (Aug 5, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Everyones asleep or I'd go out running a 5k to try and blow some heat. *
> 
> Besides, the last thing I'd want is to end up in the same hospital, in the bed next to her, for the same thing. That'd just be a hilariously bad example. :rofl:
> 
> * - Getting out of the house without waking people is hard. Getting tempermentally drunk is easy.



I don't mean to sound judgmental although I'm sure I do anyway... But I feel its a waste of time to worry/ think/ flirt with someone you are supposed to be helping, and the reason she was in the hospital probably means she has some issues.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 5, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Dude....I swear you have been a steward on at least one of my flights before. You look so darn familiar. When I get back to Texas, we are definitely going to have to get together.



I have never in 17 years handed out a sandwitch on a flight much less a free one lol still u may have seen me I get around.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 5, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I get around.



You dog.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 5, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Excellent choice of fermented beverage there, Jon.



You should have seen Jon score phone numbers off usairways stewardess last night. It was like watching a shark among guppies. He looks all innocent and then wham next thing you know he's got three flight attendants hanging on his every word and asking to see his stethoscope.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 5, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Wait!
> Which one are you?



I could be wrong. But I think.... Just a guess.... He may be the not so big bald guy. 

Call me crazy though. Idk.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 5, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I could be wrong. But I think.... Just a guess.... He may be the not so big bald guy.
> 
> Call me crazy though. Idk.



I know since I lost weight maybe I should be renamed to mediumbaldguy.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Civvy radio traffic at a go kart tournament is killing me


----------



## shiroun (Aug 5, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Forget worrying about waking people..... I'd just go running. I got a friend who goes running every time he is mad. (If he can.) Called me up one day and was like "Hey, I just ran 22 miles." Must have been pretty dang mad!



Can't say I've ever gone that far. I've been upwards of 15 in one run, I ran to the beach from where I lived! Greatest idea I had, besides not being able to walk for a day or so.


RSKS said:


> I don't mean to sound judgmental although I'm sure I do anyway... But I feel its a waste of time to worry/ think/ flirt with someone you are supposed to be helping, and the reason she was in the hospital probably means she has some issues.



You don't sound judgemental at all, don't worry. But with all due respect, I've come close to ending up in the hospital for etOH poisoning, and I know quite a few who have aswell. There are times I should have gone, where I've passed out after throwing up, and woken up with my head in the toilet, inches from the water (no exaggeration there. One of the scariest things in my life), and other crap. It comes down to who you're with, she was out partying and had too much (from what I hear, 3 bacardi shots, 2 gin shots, 3 beers, all in around an hour and a half), and her friend called for her. 

And I've been beating the crap out of myself for this, and I don't know why. It's EMS' job to help people, psycological first aid is one of the top tools in our arensal. I deal with stuff every week, traumas, FDGB old ladies, and nasty stuff, and feel nothing for those people, for the most part. I might feel a bit bad, but I don't have an emotional connection to them. I never have with a patient who I didn't know prior to injury/intox. 

Anyway, I'm knocking the train off its rails again, so in better news I got a nickname from some old ladies at the hospital, they called me angel


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 5, 2012)

Speaking about old ladies I had a pt with Alzheimers and when I was checking her lung sounds she forgets where she is and who I am and notices that my stethoscope is placed on top her chest and bam I almost get slapped lol


----------



## Anjel (Aug 5, 2012)

What is this?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 5, 2012)

Something that looks nasty at about 120 (300-150-100 "calculation") B/M, looks regular, is wide, and is paced.


----------



## Aidey (Aug 5, 2012)

It looks kind of like a dual chamber pacemaker. Either that, or the Phillips monitor adds in a lot of extra lines.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Somebody's pacemaker taching out?


----------



## exodus (Aug 5, 2012)

So our rig caught on fire yesterday, small electrical fire in the engine bay, luckily the wind blew it out and we got the rig turned off cutting power to that location before it really lit. Only smouldered as far as I know.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 5, 2012)

exodus said:


> So our rig caught on fire yesterday, small electrical fire in the engine bay, luckily the wind blew it out and we got the rig turned off cutting power to that location before it really lit. Only smouldered as far as I know.



So none of this?


----------



## exodus (Aug 5, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> So none of this?



Haha nope. The sup at first was like, "WELL, you can just drive it back if you want and if it catches on fire, grab your belongings and hop out." Probably because it's one of the older rigs!

Then they decided to call a tow truck.


----------



## exodus (Aug 5, 2012)

I wouldn't of minded driving it back. I could make a few bucks off an ambulance fire video 

Edit: got my first issue of my free year of JEMS yesterday


----------



## Anjel (Aug 5, 2012)

exodus said:


> I wouldn't of minded driving it back. I could make a few bucks off an ambulance fire video
> 
> Edit: got my first issue of my free year of JEMS yesterday



Free?


----------



## exodus (Aug 5, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Free?



They had an offer a few weeks back where if you did a subscription during that day, it was free. I forget what it was for, but it was an appreciation day or something I think.

I got lucky and got it right at the end just before it closed.  I woulda posted it but it was just about to end.


----------



## TB 3541 (Aug 5, 2012)

Schrödinger's cat

So by that logic, since I haven't knowingly met any of you in real life, does that make all of you simultaneously dead and alive?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 5, 2012)

exodus said:


> They had an offer a few weeks back where if you did a subscription during that day, it was free. I forget what it was for, but it was an appreciation day or something I think.
> 
> I got lucky and got it right at the end just before it closed.  I woulda posted it but it was just about to end.




I got it too. On one hand, it's JEMS, and I know that reading it is going to make me dumber. On the other hand, free stuff!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 5, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> Schrödinger's cat
> 
> So by that logic, since I haven't knowingly met any of you in real life, does that make all of you simultaneously dead and alive?



Nope that only applies to fast, we suspect he's a child vampire.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 5, 2012)

She said yes.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> View attachment 1200
> 
> 
> she said yes.



congrats!  Woohooo!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> View attachment 1200
> 
> 
> She said yes.



 That's awesome congrats!


----------



## chillybreeze (Aug 5, 2012)

Im so happy for you both!!  congrats!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks y'all.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 5, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> Schrödinger's cat
> 
> So by that logic, since I haven't knowingly met any of you in real life, does that make all of you simultaneously dead and alive?



Headache....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 5, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> headache....


----------



## shiroun (Aug 5, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> Schrödinger's cat
> 
> So by that logic, since I haven't knowingly met any of you in real life, does that make all of you simultaneously dead and alive?



Yes. There is an infinite amount of decisions to be made at each moment in time, creating an infinite amount of probable outcomes. Therefore, we are all dead, yet alive, depending on which universe we exist in.

Look up quantam immortality.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 5, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Yes. There is an infinite amount of decisions to be made at each moment in time, creating an infinite amount of probable outcomes. Therefore, we are all dead, yet alive, depending on which universe we exist in.
> 
> Look up quantam immortality.



You so got that off star trek don't lie.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 5, 2012)

Just set my alarm for 345am :/ why do I do this to myself.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 5, 2012)

I quit.


----------



## TB 3541 (Aug 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> View attachment 1201



Nice pic


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 5, 2012)

Talk about headaches....I still feel so concussed haha


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 5, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Talk about headaches....I still feel so concussed haha



Last decent concussion I had left me with a month long headache and color blind for 3 weeks.


----------



## TB 3541 (Aug 5, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Yes. There is an infinite amount of decisions to be made at each moment in time, creating an infinite amount of probable outcomes. Therefore, we are all dead, yet alive, depending on which universe we exist in.
> 
> Look up quantam immortality.



Very interesting. Interesting, indeed.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 5, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Last decent concussion I had left me with a month long headache and color blind for 3 weeks.



I've had one serious concussion. On day one I was so dizzy I fell out of a chair and I was "fuzzy" for a month or so.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 5, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You so got that off star trek don't lie.



Death used to be a paralyzing fear for me at night, after my car accident. My therapist (at the time) was kind of geeky, she suggested I look into quantam physics to understand stuff. I got pretty into it, that's about all I remember though.



bigbaldguy said:


> Just set my alarm for 345am :/ why do I do this to myself.



Must be working in the morning. I wish i was :[


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 5, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I've had one serious concussion. On day one I was so dizzy I fell out of a chair and I was "fuzzy" for a month or so.



Ya I fell over trying to take a piss the morning after. Standing up in the shower was a challange.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 5, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just set my alarm for 345am :/ why do I do this to myself.




I'm asking myself the same thing. My team is on night float this week, which means the students are basically just doing scut work since the interns are only at the hospital at nights. I have to be at the hospital at 6am every day this week, and then pull night call on Friday. So Friday, I'm there from 6am till work is done, then 10 pm to 7 am, which is followed by 24 hr call on Monday.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 5, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Last decent concussion I had left me with a month long headache and color blind for 3 weeks.



Got hit in the back of the head with a hockey puck at work two years ago. Had the month long headache along with blurry vision. I also couldn't read and retain any information, almost failed my intro to psych class. I'd read and take very detailed notes, and then not remember taking the notes, much less what they were about.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 5, 2012)

Also just got an email about a base meeting this week. The bosses asked for feedback via email first and they got it from me. It'll be interesting to see if they even address it considering I've only been around for a year. It's all just operational and clinical stuff, but I'm not holding by breath.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 5, 2012)

First call right out of the gate on my second day as a medic was a multisystems trauma that arrested on me on the way to the hospital...

Talk about feeling totally helpless.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> First call right out of the gate on my second day as a medic was a multisystems trauma that arrested on me on the way to the hospital...
> 
> Talk about feeling totally helpless.



We always judge ourselfs harder than anyone else. I'm sure you did the best you could. In fact I know you did the best you could. They happen in threes so be watching for em.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 5, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> We always judge ourselfs harder than anyone else. I'm sure you did the best you could. In fact I know you did the best you could. They happen in threes so be watching for em.



Except in billy mayes case. He threw one in for free.

Too soon?

Anyway, I agree with BBG. You did the best you could, it'll bother you, but try not to let it get to you too much.


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> View attachment 1200
> 
> 
> She said yes.



Congrats!!!


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> First call right out of the gate on my second day as a medic was a multisystems trauma that arrested on me on the way to the hospital...
> 
> Talk about feeling totally helpless.



I'm sure you did better than you feel you did!  There's nothing like getting thrown to the wolves right out of the starting gate.  I could tell you how crazy my first year as a medic was, but I won't bore you with it.  Just look at it as a great learning experience that most new medics don't get that soon into being on their own.  Each "big" run like that you get early on will just help to build your confidence that much quicker that all that information that was poured into you during school really did stick and you know how to sort through it and use what is applicable.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 5, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I quit.



Quit what?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 5, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Quit what?



Everything . Had a very bad call and it won't go away.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 5, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Everything . Had a very bad call and it won't go away.





Let me know if you need anything or anyone to talk to!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Let me know if you need anything or anyone to talk to!



Ditto what he said


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 5, 2012)

Had an odd thing happen yesterday.  Picked up a patient yesterday that had the same first name as me.  She had just had a baby recently, so we were talking about her new son, and come to find out he has the same name as my son, and it isn't a common name.  In fact, her son is the only other person I have ever "met" that has the same name as my son.

What are the odds that both she and her son would have the same names as my son and me?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 5, 2012)

She's stealing your identity...or you're stealing hers.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 6, 2012)

firefite said:


> Ditto what he said



Same here anjel....


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 6, 2012)

Our invasion of Mars continues with the successful landing of Curiosity on a sound stage someplace in Hollywood.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Aug 6, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> View attachment 1200
> 
> 
> She said yes.



Dude!! Congratulations!!! That's so awesome.


----------



## exodus (Aug 6, 2012)

Just finalised everything with the break up. She's telling her parents (who we live with) today. I'm gonna keep living with her and we are going to try the friends route. Hopefully we can make it work that way.

I just have to get used to sleeping alone.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 6, 2012)

exodus said:


> Just finalised everything with the break up. She's telling her parents (who we live with) today. I'm gonna keep living with her and we are going to try the friends route. Hopefully we can make it work that way.
> 
> I just have to get used to sleeping alone.



I am really sorry you have to go through all of that.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 6, 2012)

exodus said:


> Just finalised everything with the break up. She's telling her parents (who we live with) today. I'm gonna keep living with her and we are going to try the friends route. Hopefully we can make it work that way.
> 
> I just have to get used to sleeping alone.



It never is fun to have a break up, especially when youre so invested. I'm truly sorry.


By the way, NPAs are not fun to have inserted.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 6, 2012)

shiroun said:


> By the way, NPAs are not fun to have inserted.



A girl in my EMR class attempted to insert an OPA on herself... and easily succeeded. 

We didn't ask too many questions.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 6, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> A girl in my EMR class attempted to insert an OPA on herself... and easily succeeded.
> 
> We didn't ask too many questions.



I can put an OPA in myself, it's just keeping it in that's a little hard, considering I puke. NPAs feel disgusting all the way in.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 6, 2012)

exodus said:


> Just finalised everything with the break up. She's telling her parents (who we live with) today. I'm gonna keep living with her and we are going to try the friends route. Hopefully we can make it work that way.
> 
> I just have to get used to sleeping alone.



Ahhh that sucks. If you need anything just let me know T.


----------



## TB 3541 (Aug 6, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Our invasion of Mars continues with the successful landing of Curiosity on a sound stage someplace in Hollywood.









Seriously though, you're probably right.


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 6, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> She's stealing your identity...or you're stealing hers.



Since my son and I are both older than her son and her, I would say they are stealing ours.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 6, 2012)

exodus said:


> Just finalised everything with the break up. She's telling her parents (who we live with) today. I'm gonna keep living with her and we are going to try the friends route. Hopefully we can make it work that way.
> 
> I just have to get used to sleeping alone.



I feel your pain.


----------



## TB 3541 (Aug 6, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Since my son and I are both older than her son and her, I would say they are stealing ours.



I found a guy about my age on facebook with the same first and last name as me, and he also has two friends that have the same first and last names as my best friend and his brother.


----------



## exodus (Aug 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I am really sorry you have to go through all of that.



I don't remember if I put in the first post about it, but we were engaged to get married at the end of next year.

Thanks for all the help though everyone. I've actually gotten more support from you guys here than some of my other friends.  She is my first true love since pretty much every other girl I dated before was abusive. So I'm kinda going through the first major break up thing lol.


----------



## Jon (Aug 6, 2012)

exodus said:


> I don't remember if I put in the first post about it, but we were engaged to get married at the end of next year.
> 
> Thanks for all the help though everyone. I've actually gotten more support from you guys here than some of my other friends.  She is my first true love since pretty much every other girl I dated before was abusive. So I'm kinda going through the first major break up thing lol.



Dude - that sucks.

And the friend route sucks, too. Not sure that it's any worse than just never seeing her again... but yeah, it's not that fun.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 6, 2012)

So, Mr. Mayor, I was thinking...you know how we have all those calls where, you know, it'd be pretty sweet to have an amphibious tracked vehicle...

http://youtu.be/QLpP3MYkfDk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 6, 2012)

exodus said:


> I don't remember if I put in the first post about it, but we were engaged to get married at the end of next year.
> 
> Thanks for all the help though everyone. I've actually gotten more support from you guys here than some of my other friends.  She is my first true love since pretty much every other girl I dated before was abusive. So I'm kinda going through the first major break up thing lol.



I'm friends with all but a few of my exes. It doesn't happen right away. It took at least a couple of years with most of them and in a few cases 15+ years. Don't expect to just pop right into buddy mode. You're both going to need to heal and get distance from the pain and hurt first.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 6, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> So, Mr. Mayor, I was thinking...you know how we have all those calls where, you know, it'd be pretty sweet to have an amphibious tracked vehicle...
> 
> http://youtu.be/QLpP3MYkfDk



Mayor: "Those look great! Let's order 10 of them for Fire. Oh wait, you wanted one? But you're EMS! EMS doesn't get toys like that!"


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 7, 2012)

Off before 6 am...wow


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 7, 2012)

This is just a friendly reminder that sepsis is not to be toyed with.


----------



## Jon (Aug 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]YLO7tCdBVrA[/YOUTUBE]

Bob Ross is awesome, and PBS Digital Studios keeps rolling out some fun stuff.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 7, 2012)

Trying to find a Primary Care Physician is annoying. Everyone I call keeps saying they don't except new patients until October.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 7, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> This is just a friendly reminder that sepsis is not to be toyed with.



Want to come explain that to a group of paramedics?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 7, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Want to come explain that to a group of paramedics?



Dude! I know what you mean. I hate the number of medics that look at you like you have two heads when you mention sepsis.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 7, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Want to come explain that to a group of paramedics?




Well, we just had a patient go from awake and responsive to ICU and intubated in less than 24 hours who ended up bordering on PEA when we were trying to get a femoral line in. :-(


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 7, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Mayor: "Those look great! Let's order 10 of them for Fire. Oh wait, you wanted one? But you're EMS! EMS doesn't get toys like that!"



Haha, depends on where you are, my dude!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 7, 2012)

After 11 days in a row of work and a very eventful first week as a paramedic on the street it's Friday night and I'm ready for a beer! The massive, week long classic car show is here as well. This beer may be accompanied by a large dose of muscle cars :beerchug:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> After 11 days in a row of work and a very eventful first week as a paramedic on the street it's Friday night and I'm ready for a beer! The massive, week long classic car show is here as well. This beer may be accompanied by a large dose of muscle cars :beerchug:



I was just thinking about sending you a request for an update on your first week  Have two beers I'm sure you've earned em.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 7, 2012)

Jon said:


> [YOUTUBE]YLO7tCdBVrA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Bob Ross is awesome, and PBS Digital Studios keeps rolling out some fun stuff.



That. Was. Epic.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 7, 2012)

Jon said:


> [YOUTUBE]YLO7tCdBVrA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Bob Ross is awesome, and PBS Digital Studios keeps rolling out some fun stuff.



That was great. Perfect timing thanks for posting that.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I was just thinking about sending you a request for an update on your first week  Have two beers I'm sure you've earned em.



If he follows what you say, BBG, and ends up in the ER, he might just be the first person to have actually ONLY HAD two beers.

With that said, NVRob, congrats on your first week, hope its going awesome for you!


----------



## Aidey (Aug 7, 2012)

Back when 4loko still had a ton of caffeine in it I had a lot of people who had "2 beers" and were about 5 sheets to the wind. 

Granted those "2 beers" have the same amount of alcohol in them as 2 bottles of wine, plus about 1/2 a box of NoDoze, but still, it was only "2 beers".


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hmm. It's too quiet tonight. We need an MCI or something. I really wanna play.


----------



## TB 3541 (Aug 8, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Hmm. It's too quiet tonight. We need an MCI or something. I really wanna play.



I'm making a mass casualty incident right now over in Battlefield 3


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 8, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Hmm. It's too quiet tonight. We need an MCI or something. I really wanna play.




Imma kill you if we are busy here tonight. Just reading the quiet word is bad juju. h34r:

Last time I accidentally said it, I was 2nd due on a fatal dwelling fire.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 8, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Imma kill you if we are busy here tonight. Just reading the quiet word is bad juju. h34r:
> 
> Last time I accidentally said it, I was 2nd due on a fatal dwelling fire.



I don't believe in that superstitious stuff. I just wanna run some calls lol. I don't get to very often. 

Halfway thru the shift and all of the boss work is done so I wanna do something.


----------



## exodus (Aug 8, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Back when 4loko still had a ton of caffeine in it I had a lot of people who had "2 beers" and were about 5 sheets to the wind.
> 
> Granted those "2 beers" have the same amount of alcohol in them as 2 bottles of wine, plus about 1/2 a box of NoDoze, but still, it was only "2 beers".



I've had the equivalent of 10 shots of Jaeger (mixed) and 5 beers and counting right now.... Since about 9pm

Edit: My vision is blurry and I can't really focus on reading, but whatever.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 8, 2012)

exodus said:


> I've had the equivalent of 10 shots of Jaeger (mixed) and 5 beers and counting right now.... Since about 9pm
> 
> Edit: My vision is blurry and I can't really focus on reading, but whatever.



Having an EMT as a pt sucks, he corrects you even if you're right.

And I had those problems when my friends decided to spike my tea with 2 grams of shrooms. That was an...interesting... day.


----------



## MexDefender (Aug 8, 2012)

third day on the job and i've already seen so much! I can't even express how awesome this job is and how great everyone has been toward me. 

possible hip fracture (which it was) patient which a tricky extrication was a my first patient. I actually got to use the line today is my first day when the son asked about his father and he laughed and said I looked like I knew what I was doing so extra encouragement has gone a long way in just these 12 hr shifts.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 8, 2012)

MexDefender said:


> third day on the job and i've already seen so much! I can't even express how awesome this job is and how great everyone has been toward me.
> 
> possible hip fracture (which it was) patient which a tricky extrication was a my first patient. I actually got to use the line today is my first day when the son asked about his father and he laughed and said I looked like I knew what I was doing so extra encouragement has gone a long way in just these 12 hr shifts.



That's great. Remember this feeling and when you have rough days in the future think back on days like this.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 8, 2012)

exodus said:


> I've had the equivalent of 10 shots of Jaeger (mixed) and 5 beers and counting right now.... Since about 9pm
> 
> Edit: My vision is blurry and I can't really focus on reading, but whatever.



I think he's exaggerating nobody types that clearly after 10 shots of jaeger not even Charlie sheen.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I think he's exaggerating nobody types that clearly after 10 shots of jaeger not even Charlie sheen.



Challenge accepted.


----------



## exodus (Aug 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I think he's exaggerating nobody types that clearly after 10 shots of jaeger not even Charlie sheen.



Nah, I just used to drink A LOT and I'm a big guy. Total count for the night ws the 10 shots and 10 beers.

No more drinking for me for a very very long time. I don't feel good xD


----------



## Anjel (Aug 8, 2012)

exodus said:


> Nah, I just used to drink A LOT and I'm a big guy. Total count for the night ws the 10 shots and 10 beers.
> 
> No more drinking for me for a very very long time. I don't feel good xD



Big guy? Really? I pictured you looking like one of the guys from one direction hahaha


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 8, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Challenge accepted.









*chortle* *snort* :rofl:


----------



## exodus (Aug 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Big guy? Really? I pictured you looking like one of the guys from one direction hahaha



Hah I wish   I wonder how that image came about XD

Me:


----------



## Anjel (Aug 8, 2012)

exodus said:


> Hah I wish   I wonder how that image came about XD
> 
> Me:



I dunno lol my mental images are always off lol still cute though ;-)

I was way off for BBG.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 8, 2012)

halfway through 18 shifts in 20 days....I haven't worked this much since I worked for a hospital based service in the US. YAY for having more OT hours than regular hours.


----------



## TB 3541 (Aug 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I dunno lol my mental images are always off lol still cute though ;-)
> 
> I was way off for BBG.



I'm not sure why, but for some reason I picture him as a guy who is big and bald... weirdest thing.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 8, 2012)

exodus said:


> Hah I wish   I wonder how that image came about XD
> 
> Me:



OMG, dude it's like I've seen you before....


----------



## Achilles (Aug 9, 2012)

exodus said:


> Hah I wish   I wonder how that image came about XD
> 
> Me:



You look like Corey from pawn stars when he was a kid!


----------



## shiroun (Aug 9, 2012)

JUST happened today.
"Yeah, he was ambulatory at the scene."
"Uh... dude. He has a lac from the middle of his forehead to the side of his face... and.. is his arm broken? He's got severe bruising on his abdomen too..."
"So? He was ambulatory, it was an MCI we had to do it."

By the way, there were only two injured. Jesus chriiist. Some emts.


----------



## Aidey (Aug 9, 2012)

So.... What's the problem?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I dunno lol my mental images are always off lol still cute though ;-)
> 
> I was way off for BBG.



uhh is that good for bad :/

Exodus I was picturing you as a 99 pound skateboard type kid. My mind is blown


----------



## shiroun (Aug 9, 2012)

Aidey said:


> So.... What's the problem?



The firehouse was right next door, with another fully stocked ambulance and crew sitting inside. 

Oh, and the fact that the guy had a freaking cervical fracture under x-ray. He may have been ambulatory, but letting him WALK into the ER with absolutely nothing on...

I'm just very frustrated with some of what I'm seeing.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 9, 2012)

shiroun said:


> The firehouse was right next door, with another fully stocked ambulance and crew sitting inside.
> 
> Oh, and the fact that the guy had a freaking cervical fracture under x-ray. He may have been ambulatory, but letting him WALK into the ER with absolutely nothing on...
> 
> I'm just very frustrated with some of what I'm seeing.



A fractured collar bone isn't bad at all. I've had patients walk into the ER holding their own IV bag with a fractured arm (although it did have a splint).


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 9, 2012)

shiroun said:


> The firehouse was right next door, with another fully stocked ambulance and crew sitting inside.
> 
> Oh, and the fact that the guy had a freaking cervical fracture under x-ray. He may have been ambulatory, but letting him WALK into the ER with absolutely nothing on...
> 
> I'm just very frustrated with some of what I'm seeing.






firefite said:


> A fractured collar bone isn't bad at all. I've had patients walk into the ER holding their own IV bag with a fractured arm (although it did have a splint).



But wouldn't a broken *clavical* be a fractured collar bone?  A *cervical* fracture would be somewhere in his neck/upper spine.  (Not that I think a LBB and c-collar does squat for a patient, because I don't.)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 9, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> But wouldn't a broken *clavical* be a fractured collar bone?  A *cervical* fracture would be somewhere in his neck/upper spine.  (Not that I think a LBB and c-collar does squat for a patient, because I don't.)



Whoops. Complete fail on my part, I read clavicle and not cervical.


----------



## Aidey (Aug 9, 2012)

shiroun said:


> The firehouse was right next door, with another fully stocked ambulance and crew sitting inside.
> 
> Oh, and the fact that the guy had a freaking cervical fracture under x-ray. He may have been ambulatory, but letting him WALK into the ER with absolutely nothing on...
> 
> I'm just very frustrated with some of what I'm seeing.



Did he get a halo? If not, I wouldn't be too fussed about the lack of spinal motion restriction. There is a big difference between an unstable fracture and a stable one. Plus there is zero evidence a c collar an back board would help anyway. That being said, he probably should have been on the gurney, and but if he volunteered to walk it was his own choice.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 9, 2012)

firefite said:


> Whoops. Complete fail on my part, I read clavicle and not cervical.



Funny note: Until I started my EMS education, I definitely assumed 'cervical' referred to the female anatomy. The day I got my text, I was flipping through, kept seeing "stabilize cervical spine" and started picturing some ... odd scenarios in my head.

Then I flipped to the back glossary and all was made clear. Glad that happened BEFORE day one of class. :blush:


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 9, 2012)

No fear, cervical can still refer to the cervix.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 9, 2012)

Almost got in trouble on Facebook. Someone I know from high school has been complaining that her car battery is dead and that she doesn't have enough money to buy a new one. I almost typed "if you stopped going to all those parties and stopped wearing 10 pounds of make-up everyday then you probably would have the money"


----------



## exodus (Aug 9, 2012)

Achilles said:


> You look like Corey from pawn stars when he was a kid!



I can get famous... And rich. brb, stealin identitiez.


----------



## Sandog (Aug 9, 2012)

WTF is up with people? http://www.cnn.com/2012/08/09/justice/delaware-waterboarding/index.html?eref=igoogledmn_topstories


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 9, 2012)

It is 455 am that is all.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 9, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> It is 455 am that is all.



It's now 522am...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 9, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> It's now 522am...



607 and my alarm finally went off.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 9, 2012)

Sandog said:


> WTF is up with people? http://www.cnn.com/2012/08/09/justice/delaware-waterboarding/index.html?eref=igoogledmn_topstories



wow that makes me sick.

There is a certain medic here from Sussex County. 

If you get called to him. Wait five minutes to help, and then accidentally loose track of time.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 9, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> uhh is that good for bad :/
> 
> Exodus I was picturing you as a 99 pound skateboard type kid. My mind is blown



Ya that's what I was getting at. Lol

And definitely a good thing. 

BBG is a hunk, a hunk of burning love. 

Lmao I need sleep. 

But this is what I pictured....


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ya that's what I was getting at. Lol
> 
> And definitely a good thing.
> 
> ...



Oh hell yah! New avatar me thinks. Anjel I soooooo needed this  it has been a rough couple of days.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 9, 2012)

Siri wants to know if anjel jail broke her ?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 9, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Siri wants to know if anjel jail broke her ?



I'm getting the 4s lol it's making me mad. I did jailbreak but you cannot get the Siri app on iOS 5.1


----------



## Anjel (Aug 9, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Oh hell yah! New avatar me thinks. Anjel I soooooo needed this  it has been a rough couple of days.



Def new avatar lol and I'm sorry things have been rough. Glad I could make you smile.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 9, 2012)

Fast ruined my day. 

I was going to go buy a motorcycle today but he just had to be the voice of reason and talk me out of it...for 4 more weeks at least


----------



## Anjel (Aug 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Fast ruined my day.
> 
> I was going to go buy a motorcycle today but he just had to be the voice of reason and talk me out of it...for 4 more weeks at least



What's with all my boys buying things that can kill them. Fast cars, bikes, trips to Australia to bungee jump. Sheesh.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 9, 2012)

Buy a motorcycle!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> What's with all my boys buying things that can kill them. Fast cars, bikes, trips to Australia to bungee jump. Sheesh.



I promise I'll wear my helmet mom 



Aprz said:


> Buy a motorcycle!



Oh I am. That's not the question. The question is when and the best answer is after my FTO time is complete in September rather than now. Although I may end up waiting until the spring seeing as I can't really ride it during the winter...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 9, 2012)

I officially suck at online games, that is all.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 9, 2012)

Do not buy a motorcycle.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> What's with all my boys buying things that can kill them. Fast cars, bikes, trips to Australia to bungee jump. Sheesh.



My bungee in New Zealand was like one of the safest things I did, all 140 meters of it!


----------



## fast65 (Aug 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Fast ruined my day.
> 
> I was going to go buy a motorcycle today but he just had to be the voice of reason and talk me out of it...for 4 more weeks at least



You could have done the same thing I did...text you asking for advice, then do what I was going to do before you can get back to me.  However, I only spent $600 compared to the thousands you were going to spend. 

Oh, and in my defense Anjel, I didn't just buy a fast car...I just happened to get my fast car back.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 9, 2012)

http://whatshouldwecallmedschool.tu...-i-attempt-to-read-an-ekg-or-cxr-my-attending


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> http://whatshouldwecallmedschool.tu...-i-attempt-to-read-an-ekg-or-cxr-my-attending



I love that site.

http://whatshouldwecallmedschool.tu...-my-classmates-practice-the-abdominal-exam-on

http://whatshouldwecallmedschool.tumblr.com/post/25644222067/rectal-prolapse

http://whatshouldwecallmedschool.tu...8764/taking-blood-pressure-for-the-first-time


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 10, 2012)

Tonight I sat in a burning airplane for about 25 minutes. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, another code that I got ROSC on...I have a sneaking suspicion he has a shot at a good outcome as well.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 10, 2012)

Ever have a day where you can't hit the broad side of a barn with an IV?  

Like, the patient has ROPES and you STILL either miss or blow it?

Yeah. Me too. 

As a matter of fact, today is one of those days.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 10, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Ever have a day where you can't hit the broad side of a barn with an IV?
> 
> Like, the patient has ROPES and you STILL either miss or blow it?
> 
> ...



Or the days when you get heroin addicts who have no more veins to stick besides in their skull, and you walk into the ER with bilateral cranial IVs and the nurses look at you and the medic weird,
like





and you're like


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 10, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Or the days when you get heroin addicts who have no more veins to stick besides in their skull, and you walk into the ER with bilateral cranial IVs and the nurses look at you and the medic weird,
> like
> 
> 
> ...



I stuck a 16 in an ankle last night. Shoulda seem those looks...


----------



## shiroun (Aug 10, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I stuck a 16 in an ankle last night. Shoulda seem those looks...



i/o or IV?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 10, 2012)

shiroun said:


> i/o or IV?



IOs don't go in the ankle.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 10, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> IOs don't go in the ankle.



Brain fart. whoops.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 10, 2012)

Anyone else bored out of their minds?

Sitting at my cross street location for 3 hours now... It's never this slow.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 10, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Anyone else bored out of their minds?
> 
> Sitting at my cross street location for 3 hours now... It's never this slow.



It's kinda a slow day.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 10, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Or the days when you get heroin addicts who have no more veins to stick besides in their skull, and you walk into the ER with bilateral cranial IVs and the nurses look at you and the medic weird,
> like
> 
> 
> ...



If I put an IV in a patients skull i would probably lose my job. 

Ankles I can get away with if the situation really calls for it and I can't find anything else.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 10, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Or the days when you get heroin addicts who have no more veins to stick besides in their skull, and you walk into the ER with bilateral cranial IVs and the nurses look at you and the medic weird,
> like
> 
> 
> ...



Yea I call shenanigans, a quick way to get called on the carpet.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 10, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Yea I call shenanigans, a quick way to get called on the carpet.



He had no legs from midfemur down, track marks up both arms, shoulders, and medic tried to dig in his groin/legs first. Found a nice juicy one on his forehead so he took it.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 10, 2012)

And now my partner is watching anime on his iPad. With the speakers plugged into the aux jack. Yup so much for a peaceful shift at the peaceful base.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 10, 2012)

shiroun said:


> He had no legs from midfemur down, track marks up both arms, shoulders, and medic tried to dig in his groin/legs first. Found a nice juicy one on his forehead so he took it.



The groin would also be completely unacceptable unless you intend to attain a femoral line... Which would also cost you your certification if the wrong person got word.

Just because he has track marks doesn't mean you can't start an IV... If anything it's telling you where his veins are...


What was the reason for the IV?


----------



## Aidey (Aug 10, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> IOs don't go in the ankle.



They can. The EZIO is approved for the lateral mallelous.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 10, 2012)

...and if you've got a opiate OD that needs Narcan with no access, you can always IN or IM that stuff. 

I usually don't bother starting lines on most of my opiate ODs these days. IN Narcan and call it good. 

I squeaked a 24 into a woman's foot a few weeks ago. 'twas a good'un.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 10, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> The groin would also be completely unacceptable unless you intend to attain a femoral line... Which would also cost you your certification if the wrong person got word.
> 
> Just because he has track marks doesn't mean you can't start an IV... If anything it's telling you where his veins are...
> 
> ...



Medic had to push drugs. It wasn't an extremely memorable call, just that skull IVs stuck with me. I've [heard] of them being done before. The first person to actually tell me about them was Mr. Ferrucci (whom you might know), whose brought a couple of people in with head IVs.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 10, 2012)

Aidey said:


> They can. The EZIO is approved for the lateral mallelous.



I assume it would require the 15mm(red) needle on most patients save for the pedal edemas.

Is there really any rhyme or reason to it though other than improving the marketability/versatility of their product?


----------



## Aidey (Aug 10, 2012)

The more sites the better? You never know what you are going to run into. We had a burn pt a few weeks ago that was a few inches away from needing ankle IOs over tibial because of how far down the burns went.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 10, 2012)

Aidey said:


> The more sites the better? You never know what you are going to run into. We had a burn pt a few weeks ago that was a few inches away from needing ankle IOs over tibial because of how far down the burns went.



Here's a good question...

Can you still IO a site that has been burned? Theoretically as long as the medullary cavity is still circulating you should be good to go? I'm sure the infection risk is pretty exentisve though... Last resort obviously.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 10, 2012)

Why is it that every time I go to see my medical director to talk about a call I had, he always ends up trying to set me up with his med student?


----------



## Aidey (Aug 10, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Here's a good question...
> 
> Can you still IO a site that has been burned? Theoretically as long as the medullary cavity is still circulating you should be good to go? I'm sure the infection risk is pretty exentisve though... Last resort obviously.



You could, assuming you could still find the land marks, but it would be poor form if there was a non burned site available. 








fast65 said:


> Why is it that every time I go to see my medical director to talk about a call I had, he always ends up trying to set me up with his med student?


You say this like it is a bad thing...


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 10, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Why is it that every time I go to see my medical director to talk about a call I had, he always ends up trying to set me up with his med student?



You must be one handsome motherfu...


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 10, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> If I put an IV in a patients skull i would probably lose my job.
> 
> Ankles I can get away with if the situation really calls for it and I can't find anything else.



You're that limited?

If it's not a central line I'm going for, I'm allowed to stick it.  Be it AC, ankle, foot, scalp, breast, hand, EJ, whatever.



If I see a vein that I think I can get, I go for it, regardless of location.  Granted, 9/10 times that ends up being the AC...


----------



## SSwain (Aug 10, 2012)

Well...something I did back in April has come back to reward me...

Long story short, I was on my way home from work, and this all happened right in front of me on a bridge. I didn't even think twice, and lent some help to the State Patrol Sgt. While restraining the subject, I ran a PT assessment, sample history and general rapor with the subject. (Keep in mind I was still in school for becoming an EMT-B when this happened). When the paramedics arrived (who happened to be one of my preceptors for my ride times), I was able to give him a full verbal report on the subject.

Then I went about my normal life, not thinking about it until I got a phone call (and a letter) from the Dept Of Transportation/State Patrol Safety Bureau....


Dear SSwain:

The Wisconsin State Patrol has nominated you along with Sgt. Nelson for a “Traffic Safety Heroism Award” in recognition of your intervention with a suicidal subject on Highway 41 on April 10th, 2012. The Bureau of Transportation Safety would like to recognize you for your actions at the Governor’s Conference on Highway Safety in Wisconsin Dells. The award would be presented at a luncheon on Tuesday, August 28th, beginning at 11:30 A.M. at the Chula Vista Resort. 

...yadda yadda yadda...

Kinda made my $hitty week seem not so bad.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 10, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Well...something I did back in April has come back to reward me...
> 
> Long story short, I was on my way home from work, and this all happened right in front of me on a bridge. I didn't even think twice, and lent some help to the State Patrol Sgt. While restraining the subject, I ran a PT assessment, sample history and general rapor with the subject. (Keep in mind I was still in school for becoming an EMT-B when this happened). When the paramedics arrived (who happened to be one of my preceptors for my ride times), I was able to give him a full verbal report on the subject.
> 
> ...



Wow dude! Congrats!


----------



## fast65 (Aug 10, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> You must be one handsome motherfu...



Well, I have my moments...plus I drive an STi, so there's that.  

It hinders my productivity Aidey!

Congrats SSwain!


----------



## shiroun (Aug 10, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Well, I have my moments...plus I drive an STi, so there's that.
> 
> It hinders my productivity Aidey!
> 
> Congrats SSwain!



I drive a mustang and I don't get girls! 

...Nevermind thats a lie, the girls part. I <3 my mustang.


----------



## Aidey (Aug 10, 2012)

A hot med student hinders your productivity? What see you, a monk working on a Nobel prize in his spare time?





Edit - wait a second, are you even old enough that they've dropped yet? Lol


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 10, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Well, I have my moments...plus I drive an STi, so there's that.
> 
> It hinders my productivity Aidey!
> 
> Congrats SSwain!



I'll run your STI over, if I can catch you.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 10, 2012)

I miss my 350z, I dumped so much money into that thing just to tear it up drifting. Now I am dumping money in my wrangler but at least it's a little more practical....ya not really. Oh and the ladies loved both of my cars but they attract two totally different kinds of girls.


----------



## SSwain (Aug 10, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I miss my 350z, I dumped so much money into that thing just to tear it up drifting. Now I am dumping money in my wrangler but at least it's a little more practical....ya not really. Oh and the ladies loved both of my cars but they attract two totally different kinds of girls.



Jeep Chicks are hotter. Just sayin.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Aug 10, 2012)

I can consider it a good day if my car works in the morning


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 10, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I miss my 350z, I dumped so much money into that thing just to tear it up drifting. Now I am dumping money in my wrangler but at least it's a little more practical....ya not really. Oh and the ladies loved both of my cars but they attract two totally different kinds of girls.



2011 Wrangler unlimited checking In 

Lifted/front bumper and winch. Need bigger tires waiting on the stock 32s to wear down before shelling out $1500 considering I had to pay extra for the stockers...

Classy women dig jeeps. The kind that want a real man.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 10, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I miss my 350z, I dumped so much money into that thing just to tear it up drifting. Now I am dumping money in my wrangler but at least it's a little more practical....ya not really. Oh and the ladies loved both of my cars but they attract two totally different kinds of girls.



350z gets you the blondes who are just down for anything. Jeeps give you the skinny brunettes with the tanktops and bandos and sunglasses that everyone looks at like "wow they're hott."


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 10, 2012)

I will never understand why people mess around with drugs. Everytime I get on Facebook a kid from highshool or some friend of a friend is dead or in the hospital from an OD. I hated it at the time but I am so glad my HS did mandatory random drug tests (Private catholic school), never touched anything back then and I never saw a point after that.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 10, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I'll run your STI over, if I can catch you.



Ha! I challenge thee to a duel!



Aidey said:


> A hot med student hinders your productivity? What  see you, a monk working on a Nobel prize in his spare time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well...I'm still deep in my cooties research, and I cant' take any chances!

What kind of a Mustang shiroun?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 10, 2012)

Bored


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 10, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Well...something I did back in April has come back to reward me...
> 
> Long story short, I was on my way home from work, and this all happened right in front of me on a bridge. I didn't even think twice, and lent some help to the State Patrol Sgt. While restraining the subject, I ran a PT assessment, sample history and general rapor with the subject. (Keep in mind I was still in school for becoming an EMT-B when this happened). When the paramedics arrived (who happened to be one of my preceptors for my ride times), I was able to give him a full verbal report on the subject.
> 
> ...



That sir is AWESOME. Nice work! Don't forget to plug emtilfe when you give you're speech


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 10, 2012)

My mustang just kicked the bucket .. I was running the car with a hole in the coolant line (that goes from the engine to the water pump) I might have burnt my engine


----------



## shiroun (Aug 10, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> My mustang just kicked the bucket .. I was running the car with a hole in the coolant line (that goes from the engine to the water pump) I might have burnt my engine



Swap in a 3.8 and turbo it.

Or another 5.0.  




fast65 said:


> What kind of a Mustang shiroun?



3.8L Turboed, 1995. Painting it soon, its got a primed hood...I'm just waiting on the front bumper :<


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 10, 2012)

I got the email I have been waiting for! The good news is I finally got a job offer the bad news I get to move to Vegas in the hot summer!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 10, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Well...something I did back in April has come back to reward me...
> 
> Long story short, I was on my way home from work, and this all happened right in front of me on a bridge. I didn't even think twice, and lent some help to the State Patrol Sgt. While restraining the subject, I ran a PT assessment, sample history and general rapor with the subject. (Keep in mind I was still in school for becoming an EMT-B when this happened). When the paramedics arrived (who happened to be one of my preceptors for my ride times), I was able to give him a full verbal report on the subject.
> 
> ...





http://www.fdlreporter.com/article/...sted-after-driving-wrong-direction-Highway-41

"The officer caught up to the van and stopped it at the top of the ramp. He intended to give the 35-year-old woman field sobriety tests when she removed her sandals and ran toward a highway overpass and said she wanted to die.

The officer had to restrain the woman and waved down the driver of a Waste Management truck to help hold the woman. The truck driver, Dave Chappa of Berlin, and another man, Seth Swain of Fond du Lac, assisted the officer."


----------



## fast65 (Aug 10, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Swap in a 3.8 and turbo it.
> 
> Or another 5.0.
> 
> ...



Oooh, neat setup. How much boost are you running?

I still have my 65 GT coupe with a stroker 347, and I'm about to sell my 84 Mustang SVO.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 10, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> The groin would also be completely unacceptable unless you intend to attain a femoral line... Which would also cost you your certification if the wrong person got word.
> 
> Just because he has track marks doesn't mean you can't start an IV... If anything it's telling you where his veins are...
> 
> ...




Considering that starting a femoral line is a little more in depth than the standard IV, I can pretty much guarentee that if someone started a femoral line in the field the wrong people would get word of it.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 10, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Why is it that every time I go to see my medical director to talk about a call I had, he always ends up trying to set me up with his med student?



Is she hot?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 10, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Considering that starting a femoral line is a little more in depth than the standard IV, I can pretty much guarentee that if someone started a femoral line in the field the wrong people would get word of it.



Would you consider a scalp IV acceptable?

Personally, I don't see what could be SO imperative that I need to put an IV in the patients head... My magic bag of saline isn't saving them and if it is that necessary there's always IO...

I know scalp IVs are used in infants/neonates but on a regular patient I would think some flags would be raised...


----------



## Anjel (Aug 10, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Would you consider a scalp IV acceptable?
> 
> Personally, I don't see what could be SO imperative that I need to put an IV in the patients head... My magic bag of saline isn't saving them and if it is that necessary there's always IO...
> 
> I know scalp IVs are used in infants/neonates but on a regular patient I would think some flags would be raised...



I've seen it done a few times in the pts forehead or temporal area. No one questioned it. A veins a vein. AC or Forehead. And saves the pt a lot of pain from an IO.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 10, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I've seen it done a few times in the pts forehead or temporal area. No one questioned it. A veins a vein. AC or Forehead. And saves the pt a lot of pain from an IO.



I think that depends on what the hospital needs to run through that IV, I would think an infiltrated forehead would not be fun. Periorbital edema anyone?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 10, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Would you consider a scalp IV acceptable?
> 
> Personally, I don't see what could be SO imperative that I need to put an IV in the patients head... My magic bag of saline isn't saving them and if it is that necessary there's always IO...
> 
> I know scalp IVs are used in infants/neonates but on a regular patient I would think some flags would be raised...




Sure... I don't see why not provided it was not a "Look kids, see what I can do" line. A superficial vein is a superficial vein, and is better than nothing if a line -has- to be gotten. 

In contrast, we're talking about a femoral IV... aka a central line. It's a sterile procedure that requires a special kit (scalpel, lidocaine, guide wire, dilator, etc) that isn't going to be found on most/all ambulances. Every time I've seen a femoral go in, it's been under ultrasound guidance, but you can use landmarks.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 10, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I think that depends on what the hospital needs to run through that IV, I would think an infiltrated forehead would not be fun. Periorbital edema anyone?



True but the hospital has a lot more options than EMS does. Like the more invasive procedures.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 10, 2012)

Like JP said, a superficial vein is a superficial vein. 

I'd rather start a 20 in someone's forehead than drill them with an IO. IO is more invasive when it comes down to it. With that said don't go all macho and shoot for something you don't think you can get. We aren't in the business of giving people ridiculous bruises in less than stellar places (read: forehead) because we couldn't get a line. Honestly though, why don't people look for EJs? I love EJs if the pt needs a line and I can't get one on an extremity. With that said don't go shooting for bilateral EJs or the hospital will shoot you when they go to start an IJ and you blew both EJs trying to get a line...

I'll give you guys a fun one to talk about: our EMT-Is can start EJs without supervision from a medic.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 10, 2012)

I guess I'm not going to get any sleep before my 10pm to 8am shift tonight. :-(.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 10, 2012)

I love my job so much


----------



## MexDefender (Aug 11, 2012)

started driving and gaining direction with mock addresses for testing me on my navigation and as we drove up a couple of cars were passing and kids with a lady were all waving to us so I waved back and my trainer said now you are a kids hero. he was joking in a way but also somewhat serious and it made me feel really good after i said well if they knew me i would be and he said well you are my hero and we had a bro moment lol the other aemt said started cracking up


----------



## fast65 (Aug 11, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Is she hot?



Yes indeed, she was pretty. But, I mustn't let my coworkers catch wind of this, lest they try setting me up with her as well.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 11, 2012)

Whoa dude! Its been over 24 hours since someone posted in this thread?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 11, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Whoa dude! Its been over 24 hours since someone posted in this thread?



Damn we could have lost her what were you people thinking!


----------



## Anjel (Aug 11, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Whoa dude! Its been over 24 hours since someone posted in this thread?



Huh? I am seeing tons of posts in the last 24 hours.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 11, 2012)

Military recruiters are so persistent, 3 voicemails in one day (two different branches)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 11, 2012)

I just did a call at a commercial chicken house. If you have never been in or near one of these facilities… All I can say is, "what a stink".


----------



## Anjel (Aug 11, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I just did a call at a commercial chicken house. If you have never been in or near one of these facilities… All I can say is, "what a stink".



Did it look like the ones on Food Inc?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 11, 2012)

Yep.

I may have to burn my uniform.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree! ! Love what you do and you will be whole ... am I the only weird one around that enjoys taking of my station boots after 12 hours of having them on,  and placing my foot on carpet? ? Feels like "stoking the furry walls" (from the movie, take him to the Greek)


----------



## medic417 (Aug 11, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'll give you guys a fun one to talk about: our EMT-Is can start EJs without supervision from a medic.



Whats the big deal a veins a vein. Why do people get so excited about EJ's it's just another vein.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 11, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Whats the big deal a veins a vein. Why do people get so excited about EJ's it's just another vein.



But it's a *big* vein!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 11, 2012)

Went into ninja mode for a couple of hours at the EMT class orientation h34r:

Then my cover got blown when the director of the program made me speak to the class :glare:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 11, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I just did a call at a commercial chicken house. If you have never been in or near one of these facilities… All I can say is, "what a stink".



Just one of many reasons I no longer eat meat.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 11, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> But it's a *big* vein!



And? We've got big IV caths.


----------



## MissK (Aug 11, 2012)

I never want to see that much vomit in my ambulance again.  But.. I know it won't be the last time.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 11, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> And? We've got big IV caths.



Very true. I still think there are potentially more serious complications associated with EJ IVs than with peripheral IVs. Air embolisms, hematoma, etc


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 11, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Very true. I still think there are potentially more serious complications associated with EJ IVs than with peripheral IVs. Air embolisms, hematoma, etc



Disagree. ALL IV placements have risks, including thrombophlebitis, hematoma, infection, peripheral nerve injuries, and local infiltration. A properly prepared and placed EJ has no "potentially more serious complication" than any other peripheral IV.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 11, 2012)

Today I had one of the most intense shifts... It was great experience. Sometimes having a  partner who is a medic whom is overweight and sleeping bout 90% of the shift making you take all the BLS calls, at the same time driving to them, and then taking the wheel back after you've attended, and having 0 ALS calls, allowing him to do the least work (with more pay) and only critiquing your work gave me an understanding of how it is working on my own. Also, is it recommended for one person to replace the heavy house tank by them selves?


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 11, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> Today I had one of the most intense shifts... It was great experience. Sometimes having a  partner who is a medic whom is overweight and sleeping bout 90% of the shift making you take all the BLS calls, at the same time driving to them, and then taking the wheel back after you've attended, and having 0 ALS calls, allowing him to do the least work (with more pay) and only critiquing your work gave me an understanding of how it is working on my own. Also, is it recommended for one person to replace the heavy house tank by them selves?


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 11, 2012)

lol, Big Bang Theory!!!, lol its not sarcasm, it did give me a better understanding lol... Taught me to not depend on my partner...


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 11, 2012)

That's not a good lesson to learn.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 11, 2012)

You should be able to count on your partner to back you up, but be able to function well on your own. When I was very green I had a partner who acted similarly to the one you described except we on a double basic rig. I always told him I learned a lot from him. Little did he know I meant I learned a lot of what not to do.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 11, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> Also, is it recommended for one person to replace the heavy house tank by them selves?



/shrugs.

I did that all the time while my partner was doing other work. What exactly is there to help out with that anyways?


----------



## medic417 (Aug 11, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Very true. I still think there are potentially more serious complications associated with EJ IVs than with peripheral IVs. Air embolisms, hematoma, etc



Any thing we do has risks.  EJ no more so than any other.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 11, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> /shrugs.
> 
> I did that all the time while my partner was doing other work. What exactly is there to help out with that anyways?



Same


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 11, 2012)

I've never actually change one of those before... till that night, figured it out by my self, didn't even know how heavy they were... I kinda hurt my wrist handling it, but nothing to bad. 5' tanks are pretty heavy, I guess I got to work out more? lol, Yeah my partner was bussy talking to his buds at station and talking about how ingenious some medics are, but I understand his pain, sometimes when fire medics get laid off and end up in IFTs Co they may become a tad bit bitter. :wacko:


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 11, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> /shrugs.
> 
> I did that all the time while my partner was doing other work. What exactly is there to help out with that anyways?



Depends on the Ambulance. The Leader type IIs I was in pretty much required two people unless one party is willing to end their career prematurely because of a back injury.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanx for the feed back adam, for a minute there I was wondering if there was something wrong with me that I had trouble taking that sucker out. I agree that it should be a two people job since it requires a dolly to move around.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 11, 2012)

Well I'm destined to be a :censored::censored::censored::censored:magnet for the rest of my life I think. I'm starting to get confidence in myself but I'm still scared of being out on my own without an FTO to bounce ideas off of.

I'm also walking proof that you can manage an airway with BLS techniques when ALS airways fail. The doc even gave me a high five for ditching the tube and just bagging.

Also drilled an IO in the same alive patient that I was bagging in the ER after they RSI'd her. Nurses didn't want to do it and they came out to the truck to tell me they needed me to drill it. Poor dear, no lido flush or anything. Even though she had a GCS of 7 she still went ballistic when I flushed it


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 11, 2012)

Me and studying right now...


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 11, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Depends on the Ambulance. The Leader type IIs I was in pretty much required two people unless one party is willing to end their career prematurely because of a back injury.




Bear hug and lift with the legs to load it in the upright standing ones. Personally, I liked the type 2s with the caddy that pulls out.

What I'm really trying to figure out is, given that it's a cylinder, how two people can get enough grip on it to lift it into the ambulance to begin with.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 11, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Well I'm destined to be a :censored::censored::censored::censored:magnet for the rest of my life I think. I'm starting to get confidence in myself but I'm still scared of being out on my own without an FTO to bounce ideas off of.



I'm currently the biggest white cloud at the hospital. 5 call shifts and no code blues, and all of the rapid response teams were for the other service. Heck, even the patient who was actively trying to die last night in the ICU decided to relatively stabilize as soon as I came on duty. 



> Also drilled an IO in the same alive patient that I was bagging in the ER after they RSI'd her. Nurses didn't want to do it and they came out to the truck to tell me they needed me to drill it. Poor dear, no lido flush or anything. Even though she had a GCS of 7 she still went ballistic when I flushed it



They wouldn't give you a lido flush?

Also, my current senior resident loves the Ez-IO because she feels like a  complete bad-___ when she pulls it out and the floor nurses look at her  in horror.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 11, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Bear hug and lift with the legs to load it in the upright standing ones. Personally, I liked the type 2s with the caddy that pulls out.
> 
> What I'm really trying to figure out is, given that it's a cylinder, how two people can get enough grip on it to lift it into the ambulance to begin with.



All the rigs I've worked on the cylinder lays horizontal behind the cab. One person at the bottom of the tank, one at the stem. Bottom lifts and then positions, top supports and then pushes. Damn near impossible to do on your own, too much "delicate" movement.

Not to mention the opening is at about waist height, give or take. You'd have your back bent nearly the whole time


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 11, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> All the rigs I've worked on the cylinder lays horizontal behind the cab. One person at the bottom of the tank, one at the stem. Bottom lifts and then positions, top supports and then pushes. Damn near impossible to do on your own, too much "delicate" movement.
> 
> Not to mention the opening is at about waist height, give or take. You'd have your back bent nearly the whole time




Leaders? I've never really worked in them (we only had 2 really old ones when I worked in So. Cal.). Most of the ambulances I've worked in have been significantly lower and either had a caddy that pulled out if horizontal or they were stored vertically.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 12, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I'm currently the biggest white cloud at the hospital. 5 call shifts and no code blues, and all of the rapid response teams were for the other service. Heck, even the patient who was actively trying to die last night in the ICU decided to relatively stabilize as soon as I came on duty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Want to trade? Actually, in all honesty I do like being a black cloud, I'd rather get these calls while I have an FTO to bounce things off of before it's me and a relatively new, if not brand new, intermediate on a truck together. The only thing I don't like about it is staying 2 hours overtime consistently to finish my paperwork.


I asked and the doc just kinda gave me one of those looks and I didn't ask questions and just flushed it. It was a cluster of a respiratory arrest call, two failed airway attempts in the field, (I wont go into detail you can PM me if you'd like details on the call just not something I want public as to not potentially ruffle feathers between agencies, especially with me still beinga brand new medic and in my probationary period), a patient on prednisone so lines kept blowing including my partner's beautiful 18g AC after someone tugged on the IV line too hard, 6 failed attempts in the ED including an EJ and a decompensating patient who needed an airway but needed paralyzation and sedation in order to get one. 

He actually took me aside told me I had a great thought later but in the situation it wasn't ideal. It was one of those calls that if I could do it over again I would change little things but overall I went as well as it could have in the situation we were in. 

edit: :lol: at "actively trying to die"


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 12, 2012)

Just in case you were wondering, the following are not reasons to call 911 for an ambulance:

1. You are in "excruciating pain" due to a "sore" you have on the bottom of your foot, only to be completely shocked when the paramedic tells you that not only do you not have any open wounds on the bottom of your foot, it looks completely normal.

2. You are drunk, although you deny it, just tripped and fell, sustaining no injuries whatsoever and having no complaints. However, about an hour ago you started having some vaginal bleeding and your stomach seems "bigger than normal". You swear there is no way you just started your period, even though your last one was just over a month ago (1st week of July) and that stomach thing is called bloating. Have no fear, you decided to manage the bleeding with a tampon, but think you should go get checked out just to make sure everything is ok.

To add to the crews frustration for the day, they also get to deal with the following:

If you escape from the psych hospital, the judge will issue a court order for you to be returned there, and no amount of crying or hysterics will stop it.  However, it is possible to delay it slightly by convincing PD you need an ambulance for your "difficulty breathing".  Once in the back of the ambulance you stop sobbing and can suddenly breathe better.  At this point though, you still have to go to the ER before getting transferred back to the psych hospital.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 12, 2012)

NVRob said:


> edit: :lol: at "actively trying to die"


Probable DIC (basically your body forms a lot of small clots that uses up all of the coagulation factors) with a D-Dimer that almost reached 1000, fixed, dilated pupils, no response to pain, no cornea reflex response, 100/40 or so maxed out on 2 pressers. I felt really bad for the resident who was trying to work with the family.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 12, 2012)

So I'm sitting here bouncing up and down in my chair eating carob chips thinking "wow I'm not even a little bit tired" which is weird because I got up at 330 today. That's when it hits me that I ran out of carob chips a week ago which means I've been eating the 60 percent dark chocolate chips I bought for someone else  I'm not real sure how much caffeine is in 60 percent cocoa chips but I'm guessing from the way I'm bouncing across the floor it's a crap load. This is going to be a rough night


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 12, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Leaders? I've never really worked in them (we only had 2 really old ones when I worked in So. Cal.). Most of the ambulances I've worked in have been significantly lower and either had a caddy that pulled out if horizontal or they were stored vertically.



Yup, Leaders. No caddy or anything. Funny thing is I swear we had this same conversation about a year ago, I remember you saying the above pretty much verbatim :rofl:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 12, 2012)

You know that feeling when you just want life to go away and stop being such a bother? I need something other than alcohol to drown myself in right now. Any good (legal) suggestions? 

Oh wait, maybe sleep will work......


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ems discount for an hour back massage $15 bucks in alhambra (los angeles) .. or did I get jipped?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 12, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You know that feeling when you just want life to go away and stop being such a bother? I need something other than alcohol to drown myself in right now. Any good (legal) suggestions?
> 
> Oh wait, maybe sleep will work......



Go for a run? Walk? Jog?

Skip? Gallop? hop??


----------



## firetender (Aug 12, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You know that feeling when you just want life to go away and stop being such a bother? I need something other than alcohol to drown myself in right now.


 
PM your phone # and we'll find the comic relief in your life so the drowning is fun!


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 12, 2012)

I think I just got stuck on a 36hr shift. 

This should be fun. 12hours down so far.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 12, 2012)

Nothing like summer residents showing up at their house and finding a drunk, homeless guy passed out in front of their garage. 

That was a 9E1 that quickly became a no patient.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 12, 2012)

One of my patients is A Fib w/ WPW just hanging out in the 170-180s. Break out that procainamide


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 12, 2012)

I want to cook some eggs, but the damn kitten will be on the counter, on the stove, in the fridge, in the eggs, swinging from the table....sigh. It might not be worth the chaos.

I love him, though. I swear. :wacko:


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 12, 2012)

I was going through my closet grabbing all the clothes I don't wear, and I have 12 hoodies in my closet.


12.  I live in Texas!  But I actually do wear all of them during the 'winter'


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 12, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> One of my patients is A Fib w/ WPW just hanging out in the 170-180s. Break out that procainamide



Kid?


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 12, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I was going through my closet grabbing all the clothes I don't wear, and I have 12 hoodies in my closet.
> 
> 
> 12.  I live in Texas!  But I actually do wear all of them during the 'winter'



My thing is jeans. I seriously have close to 20 pairs. :unsure:
Or rather, I did before I got rid of a bunch. Now I'm down to 11. :wacko:


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 12, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Kid?



Negative ghost rider, 66 year old. Now in the ICU. I had a PA try to argue with me that he was having runs of VT until the CCP came up and backed up my interpretation.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 12, 2012)

Just found out from a long time medic at my company that a little while back in order to get in one gang you had to shoot/kill a police officer, firefighter, or EMS worker. 

Our protocol for that year was drive really fast to the scene of any call, scoop them up ASAP, and transport really fast to the hospital. During that time a lot of our employees went out and bought bullet resistant vests. Crazy :wacko:


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 12, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> Ems discount for an hour back massage $15 bucks in alhambra (los angeles) .. or did I get jipped?



Where is this at? Definitely interested. If its a actual massage that is lol lots of "MASSAGE " parlors around Alhambra


----------



## TB 3541 (Aug 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just found out from a long time medic at my company that a little while back in order to get in one gang you had to shoot/kill a police officer, firefighter, or EMS worker.
> 
> Our protocol for that year was drive really fast to the scene of any call, scoop them up ASAP, and transport really fast to the hospital. During that time a lot of our employees went out and bought bullet resistant vests. Crazy :wacko:



Wow...


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just found out from a long time medic at my company that a little while back in order to get in one gang you had to shoot/kill a police officer, firefighter, or EMS worker.
> 
> Our protocol for that year was drive really fast to the scene of any call, scoop them up ASAP, and transport really fast to the hospital. During that time a lot of our employees went out and bought bullet resistant vests. Crazy :wacko:



:unsure::unsure::unsure:


----------



## Jambi (Aug 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just found out from a long time medic at my company that a little while back in order to get in one gang you had to shoot/kill a police officer, firefighter, or EMS worker.
> 
> Our protocol for that year was drive really fast to the scene of any call, scoop them up ASAP, and transport really fast to the hospital. During that time a lot of our employees went out and bought bullet resistant vests. Crazy :wacko:



Meh...sounds like campfire stories based solely on the fact that there are too many people joining gangs to make this logistically or economically feasible...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 12, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Meh...sounds like campfire stories based solely on the fact that there are too many people joining gangs to make this logistically or economically feasible...



Given the area that this took place in its highly likely. Mix it in with 2 medics that I've heard it from now and the fact that some neighborhoods we still operate the same way (getting on scene quickly and getting the heck out of there quickly).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 12, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Probable DIC (basically your body forms a lot of small clots that uses up all of the coagulation factors) with a D-Dimer that almost reached 1000, fixed, dilated pupils, no response to pain, no cornea reflex response, 100/40 or so maxed out on 2 pressers. I felt really bad for the resident who was trying to work with the family.



I'm trying to decide whether or not to be offended that you just explained DIC to me ya jackwagon. Although I'm sure you could run circles around me and my understanding of it so I don't want to get into it with you


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 12, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'm trying to decide whether or not to be offended that you just explained DIC to me ya jackwagon. Although I'm sure you could run circles around me and my understanding of it so I don't want to get into it with you




What about the 10 other people who aren't you who are wondering what the heck this DIC thing is.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 12, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> What about the 10 other people who aren't you who are wondering what the heck this DIC thing is.



True, sorry I think the whole world revolves around me when I'm the quoted post haha


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 12, 2012)

SebCoe!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 12, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> /shrugs.
> 
> I did that all the time while my partner was doing other work. What exactly is there to help out with that anyways?



We kind of have one of these:

http://www.itecmfg.com/tankboss

Ours doesn't have the fancy electric lift tho. It's basically a stand where we pivot the tank to make it really easy. But it never gets used


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 12, 2012)

I forgot how much 24hr shifts suck when you get no sleep the whole time.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 12, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> I forgot how much 24hr shifts suck when you get no sleep the whole time.



Only if it's been a while  It's expected at my station, so it doesn't even phase me anymore. I was surprised I was able to get in my whole workout today in one attempt!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 12, 2012)

So my FTO is getting pulled off the unit tomorrow for an interview for 2.5 hours. I'm guessing they are going to put me through my first scenario when they pull him. As ready as I feel that mannequin always makes things more interesting...


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 12, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Only if it's been a while  It's expected at my station, so it doesn't even phase me anymore. I was surprised I was able to get in my whole workout today in one attempt!



Yeah its been awhile. Im just happy someone stepped up tonight and saved me from a 36hr shift. I was prepared to go to a far away station and supervise from a couch with the radio and phone lol.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 13, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> What about the 10 other people who aren't you who are wondering what the heck this DIC thing is.



Yeah I would have had to google it and and I hate googling acronyms.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just found out from a long time medic at my company that a little while back in order to get in one gang you had to shoot/kill a police officer, firefighter, or EMS worker.
> 
> Our protocol for that year was drive really fast to the scene of any call, scoop them up ASAP, and transport really fast to the hospital. During that time a lot of our employees went out and bought bullet resistant vests. Crazy :wacko:



Urban legend at least here in the US, although that may change now that the gangs from Mexico are moving in.

Although there are a couple of bike gangs that have something like this with police officers.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Urban legend at least here in the US, although that may change now that the gangs from Mexico are moving in.


Zetas already have a strong presence down here h34r:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 13, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Zetas already have a strong presence down here h34r:



True but they so far are not pulling off the kind of nastiness they pull in Mexico so as to avoid getting stomped on. I imagine we will see some major escalation once their numbers build.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> True but they so far are not pulling off the kind of nastiness they pull in Mexico so as to avoid getting stomped on. I imagine we will see some major escalation once their numbers build.



Actually they've tried. PD, FBI, ATF, and others have done a great job at stopping several incidents that could have caused significant casualties. It's certainly not like it is near the border, but they are definitely encroaching.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 13, 2012)

I think at one time back in the 90's it was that violent in LA,  I lived here my whole life and I've seen open gun fire in a park full of people between gangs, but gangs have been declining since the 2000's. Its a new era, gangster rap and violent music has declined, and so has violent activity. My theory is because (Maybe ) "minorities" began seeing that there are more opportunities out there than just gangs, plus the 9/11 incident gave alot of these gang members jobs as tsa, or joining the military, allowing them  to make more than they would on the steets... like I said before,  its just a theory


----------



## Jon (Aug 13, 2012)

I think you're talking about this, the O2X: http://www.amazon.com/O2X-99-Oxygen-Mobilizer-Cylinder-Loading/dp/B004GLBAEO

Doesn't appear to be manufactured anymore. We have one at one of my jobs. It sure beats manhandling an H-Tank.

For some reason, the horizontal-load O2 tanks seem to be a west-coast thing. There's a lot of that. AMR seems to run Leader vans (with the overhead control panel/ siren) on the west coast, while the east coast runs AEV's.


----------



## Jon (Aug 13, 2012)

I think you're talking about this, the O2X: http://www.amazon.com/O2X-99-Oxygen-Mobilizer-Cylinder-Loading/dp/B004GLBAEO

Doesn't appear to be manufactured anymore. We have one at one of my jobs. It sure beats manhandling an H-Tank.

For some reason, the horizontal-load O2 tanks seem to be a west-coast thing. There's a lot of that. AMR seems to run Leader vans (with the overhead control panel/ siren) on the west coast, while the east coast runs AEV's.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 13, 2012)

Infraction issued for double post


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Infraction issued for double post



Snicker.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 13, 2012)

Have I ever mentioned that I hate ssm.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Infraction issued for double post



Mandatory vacation?


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Mandatory vacation?



Ooohhh!!!!!  Pick me!!!  I could totally use a vacation!  Can I get a cabana boy bringing me fruity alcoholic beverages in a coconut with one of those little paper umbrellas stuck in it, lots of sunshine, white sandy beaches, ocean waves, an no one else around for miles and mile?  If not, then I guess I will pass.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 13, 2012)

First IV in t minus 20 minutes.


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> First IV in t minus 20 minutes.



You will do great!!!


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Urban legend at least here in the US, although that may change now that the gangs from Mexico are moving in.
> 
> Although there are a couple of bike gangs that have something like this with police officers.



I live in Saint Louis, MO (Most dangerous city in the US according to some haha) and I remember a few years ago there was a string of EMS/FF's shot and killed by gangs. They would set a car or house on fire and then wait for them to respond and start shooting. Supposedly it was an initiation thing.


----------



## TB 3541 (Aug 13, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I live in Saint Louis, MO (Most dangerous city in the US according to some haha) and I remember a few years ago there was a string of EMS/FF's shot and killed by gangs. They would set a car or house on fire and then wait for them to respond and start shooting. Supposedly it was an initiation thing.



That's messed up.


----------



## SSwain (Aug 13, 2012)

I've got it...
A new initiation to get into EMS/Fire/ Law Enforcement....

You have to shoot/kill 3 gangbangers.

Bait 'em in with a box of guns/drugs/money....and open season.

Turn the tables, so to speak.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2012)

SSwain said:


> I've got it...
> A new initiation to get into EMS/Fire/ Law Enforcement....
> 
> You have to shoot/kill 3 gangbangers.
> ...



We have already been doing that here... Dodge the ambulance. They're not too good at dodging. We have a point system set up also :rofl: (obviously kidding because that would be wrong).


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 13, 2012)

SSwain said:


> I've got it...
> A new initiation to get into EMS/Fire/ Law Enforcement....
> 
> You have to shoot/kill 3 gangbangers.
> ...



Oops I mixed up my morphine with a bolus of potassium chloride. My bad


----------



## shiroun (Aug 13, 2012)

So for extrenuating circumstances, I'm not allowed to take my EMT-B exam, and am now banned from the place I took the course at. 

Good thing I'm moving states I guess :rofl:


But in all actuality, I deserved to get yelled at, but not this harsh a punishment. I'll just hop on an accelerated class and the NR, getting twice the education .


----------



## TB 3541 (Aug 13, 2012)

shiroun said:


> So for extrenuating circumstances, I'm not allowed to take my EMT-B exam, and am now banned from the place I took the course at.
> 
> Good thing I'm moving states I guess :rofl:
> 
> ...



Aaaand what, may I ask, did you do?


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 13, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> Aaaand what, may I ask, did you do?



What happened to the smiley eating popcorn?  Lol h34r:


----------



## firetender (Aug 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Infraction issued for double post


 
Now I can't move the redundant post into Moved Posts because SOMEONE got everybody talking and then I'd be moving EVERYONE for no good reason!


----------



## shiroun (Aug 13, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> Aaaand what, may I ask, did you do?



Can't say, for various reasons. However lets just say that pissing off physicians never ends well, even if you apologize profusely.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 13, 2012)

Had an EMT student today. It went pretty well. He got to do CPR for the first time and got to watch an RSI.

He looked a little shellshocked at the end of the day.


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 13, 2012)

Please keep me in your thoughts.  My job is potentially on the chopping block.



> The mayor blamed much of the city's fiscal crisis on spending decisions made in 2010 by the previous administration, which hired 18 new firefighters without a permanent source of revenue to fund the positions. Lawrence bridged part of the funding gap by spending down all of the city's reserves.
> 
> There's talk of cutting all 24 civilian EMS positions and making up the difference by plugging in firefighters.



City Of Lawrence Faces Budget Crisis, Cuts In Public Safety

There is oh so much I could say about this entire situation and some of the misleading, if not flat out incorrect, statements that have been made, but think it best to just keep my mouth shut at the moment, and ride this out to see what happens.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 13, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Please keep me in your thoughts.  My job is potentially on the chopping block.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're pulling for you.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 13, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I live in Saint Louis, MO (Most dangerous city in the US according to some haha) and I remember a few years ago there was a string of EMS/FF's shot and killed by gangs. They would set a car or house on fire and then wait for them to respond and start shooting. Supposedly it was an initiation thing.



News article? I'm finding nothing on google.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> News article? I'm finding nothing on google.



http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,387541,00.html

Here is one similar story. This had nothing to do with gangs though. 

Ill have to search, it was a story on the news a few years ago but im sure it is still on a website somewhere.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 13, 2012)

shiroun said:


> So for extrenuating circumstances, I'm not allowed to take my EMT-B exam, and am now banned from the place I took the course at.
> 
> Good thing I'm moving states I guess :rofl:
> 
> ...



EMS is a small community. 

I wouldn't take getting booted from a course so lightly. It could end up following you for the rest of your career. I especially wouldn't go around posting it up on the internet...

In all seriousness good luck on finding a new course, I hope things work out for you. 

Now I'm nitpicking but why does your training say EMT-B if you haven't passed a class?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 13, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Can't say, for various reasons. However lets just say that pissing off physicians never ends well, even if you apologize profusely.


 

Now I really want to know what you did...


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 13, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Now I really want to know what you did...



+1, There is something more to the story. I don't see how you would be kicked out of a program just because you pissed of a Dr unless the reason he was mad was some blatant disregard for an order or something that endangered a patient.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 13, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> +1, There is something more to the story. I don't see how you would be kicked out of a program just because you pissed of a Dr unless the reason he was mad was some blatant disregard for an order or something that endangered a patient.



Yep. I've never seen any students removed from an EMT program unless it was for patient endangerment or an ethics violation.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 13, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Yep. I've never seen any students removed from an EMT program unless it was for patient endangerment or an ethics violation.



We had a guy kicked out because he was drinking a tilt during class. When the teacher confronted him his response was "Oh I thought it was just an energy drink" haha He did a lot of other dumb things and barely passed any of our tests so it was the final straw.

I think the label is pretty obvious.....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 13, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> We had a guy kicked out because he was drinking a tilt during class. When the teacher confronted him his response was "Oh I thought it was just an energy drink" haha He did a lot of other dumb things and barely passed any of our tests so it was the final straw.
> 
> I think the label is pretty obvious.....



While I have never drank in class, I can't say that I didn't spend some time at the bar with some friends before we all meandered over to music appreciation...those days were always entertaining.

Different story all together though


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 13, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Now I really want to know what you did...





shiroun said:


> Can't say, for various reasons. However lets just say that pissing off physicians never ends well, even if you apologize profusely.





ChaseZ33 said:


> +1, There is something more to the story. I don't see how you would be kicked out of a program just because you pissed of a Dr unless the reason he was mad was some blatant disregard for an order or something that endangered a patient.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Yep. I've never seen any students removed from an EMT program unless it was for patient endangerment or an ethics violation.



We've removed several students for reasons other than ethics and patient endangerment...


----------



## shiroun (Aug 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> EMS is a small community.
> 
> I wouldn't take getting booted from a course so lightly. It could end up following you for the rest of your career. I especially wouldn't go around posting it up on the internet...
> 
> ...



Kinda nitpicking a bit there, but it's fine. I'll get around to changing it.

EMS isn't as small a community as you make it out to be. That and only four people (outside my immediate family) know I was kicked out, and I highly doubt 3 of them use this website. Even if they do, they have no proof it's me.



ChaseZ33 said:


> +1, There is something more to the story. I don't see how you would be kicked out of a program just because you pissed of a Dr unless the reason he was mad was some blatant disregard for an order or something that endangered a patient.



Neither. The doc was just very vindictive, and it caused me a lot more drama then it should have. If you're really that interested, PM me.

With that said, I'm leaving this state soon, and I won't be returning to work here. I never did like suburban life, and I'm going to be in the military soon.

Also, trying to "get it on" in a mustang isn't easy. I learned that the hard (no pun intended) way tonight.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 13, 2012)

Beauty sticks the beast or watch BBG almost pass out 

The back story on this is I screwed up on my first try getting an IV started on her but she was nice enough to let me try a second time. Then she nails mine on the first try. I felt awful :/

Video


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 13, 2012)

I missed my first few on a guy with tree trunks for veins. Don't worry about it


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 14, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> I missed my first few on a guy with tree trunks for veins. Don't worry about it



The biggest veins are sometimes the hardest to hit, they roll all over the place if you don't hold good traction and even then they still tend to roll. 

BBG don't worry about it. Like anything, it takes practice.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. I wasn't to worried about missing just that I had to stick her twice. She was very cool about it. I went for a vein very low on her arm just above her wrist but should have gone for the big one further up her arm to begin with.

You guys know that that's a video right?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 14, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Thanks guys. I wasn't to worried about missing just that I had to stick her twice. She was very cool about it. I went for a vein very low on her arm just above her wrist but should have gone for the big one further up her arm to begin with.
> 
> You guys know that that's a video right?



Yep. I watched it. I don't have sound on my computer so i'll have to watch it with sound later. For what it's worth I'm a big advocate of trying to hit the harder veins when practicing rather than shooting for the pipes. With that said starting with bigger ones helps get your confidence up. Just remember, do it nice and quick, it actually hurts less that way. 

If it makes you feel any better I made a total *** of myself on scene today in front of the pt's roommate, fire, PD and my FTO. PM me or facebook me and I'll tell you all the fun exciting bits of the story.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2012)

BBG, you look exactly like one of our supervisors :unsure:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 14, 2012)

firefite said:


> BBG, you look exactly like one of our supervisors :unsure:



Damn I've been found out. To the escape pod. This is going in your permanent work file mister.

Seriously though why would you say something like that about your supervisor. If he reads that he really will get you fired.


----------



## jamesbond05 (Aug 14, 2012)

what a thread lol


----------



## jamesbond05 (Aug 14, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Damn I've been found out. To the escape pod. This is going in your permanent work file mister.
> 
> Seriously though why would you say something like that about your supervisor. If he reads that he really will get you fired.



are you a houstonian?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 14, 2012)

jamesbond05 said:


> are you a houstonian?



Nah I live in Seattle its a hell of a commute to school let me tell yah


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Damn I've been found out. To the escape pod. This is going in your permanent work file mister.
> 
> Seriously though why would you say something like that about your supervisor. If he reads that he really will get you fired.



I just said look like him. You act a lot better than he does


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 14, 2012)

firefite said:


> I just said look like him. You act a lot better than he does



Oh I am so going to fire you now


----------



## jamesbond05 (Aug 14, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Nah I live in Seattle its a hell of a commute to school let me tell yah



Loll I bet it is


----------



## jamesbond05 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm from Houston. The EMS capital lol


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Adding to the list of things I never imagined I would have to say:


 "Mommy never showed you how to operate a mint wrapper?"
"Stop trying to dance with the dog"
"Don't pick the dog up while he's going potty" 
"Don't... rake... the car" 
"No you can't ride in the trunk of the car"
"Please stop trying to crawl through the dog door"
"Rakes aren't for mommy's hair"


----------



## saskvolunteer (Aug 14, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Beauty sticks the beast or watch BBG almost pass out
> 
> The back story on this is I screwed up on my first try getting an IV started on her but she was nice enough to let me try a second time. Then she nails mine on the first try. I felt awful :/
> 
> Video



Hahaha!! You're a funny guy BBG!


----------



## Jon (Aug 14, 2012)

firefite said:


> We've removed several students for reasons other than ethics and patient endangerment...



Academic reasons?


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Aug 14, 2012)

Our service is currently locked in a bitter pay dispute with out State over wages and conditons.

Heres a good video of one of our Officers describing what its like to work in EMS-  Shes not bad looking either 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tweKcwWKHDk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jon said:


> Academic reasons?



Dress code not being followed, disrespect issues, a whole bunchfor grades. We pretty much have a zero tollerence rule. We tell all the students what is expected of them and things that will get them kicked out of the program.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 14, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Kinda nitpicking a bit there, but it's fine. I'll get around to changing it.
> 
> EMS isn't as small a community as you make it out to be. That and only four people (outside my immediate family) know I was kicked out, and I highly doubt 3 of them use this website. Even if they do, they have no proof it's me.
> 
> ...



How do you know that EMS isn't a small community without having had to draw your paycheck from it? Even if you only plan on volunteering, you have one reputation and one only. Anything that tarnishes it takes far longer to remove than it did to get it on there. Listen to NVRob here, he isn't kidding. There is no harm in being careful.

You are who you are, represent yourself accordingly.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 14, 2012)

Well good point. Obviously I've seen students bounced from a class for academic reasons, that should go without saying. However, most students who are removed from an EMT or paramedic program, not for academic reasons, are usually dropped because of ethics violations or patient endangerment. Those seem to be the two biggies that'll get you tossed as fast as the admin can do it. And those seem to be the kind of things that would get you "banned from the clinical site and banned from the program."


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 14, 2012)

Its 5 oclock somewhere and Im out of SoCo. Not good....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2012)

"so sir let me get this straight... You called 911 because you need to get to the airport fast so you don't miss your flight?.

"uhhh yeah"

Yeah let's get PD down here to write this guy a ticket


----------



## firetender (Aug 14, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Adding to the list of things I never imagined I would have to say:
> 
> 
> "Mommy never showed you how to operate a mint wrapper?"
> ...


 
Great stuff! Keep the notes. Use them!


----------



## MexDefender (Aug 14, 2012)

being on call is horrid, there is a lot I could do but I feel as if every time I go to do it the pager goes off. these days...


----------



## Anjel (Aug 14, 2012)

Rocked my heart blocks quiz today.

And on another note. Am I wrong to not want to think of my pts that don't make it as people. I don't want to know who they are, or that they just graduated, and were an only child. I don't want to see their obituary. 

I swear I don't get some people that I work with.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Aug 14, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Rocked my heart blocks quiz today.
> 
> And on another note. Am I wrong to not want to think of my pts that don't make it as people. I don't want to know who they are, or that they just graduated, and were an only child. I don't want to see their obituary.
> 
> I swear I don't get some people that I work with.



Nope. Not wrong at all. That's part of the reason I don't live in the community I work.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Rocked my heart blocks quiz today.
> 
> And on another note. Am I wrong to not want to think of my pts that don't make it as people. I don't want to know who they are, or that they just graduated, and were an only child. I don't want to see their obituary.
> 
> I swear I don't get some people that I work with.



Congrats

I'm the same way. I don't read the obituary. I don't google them. I don't even remember their names (this goes towards all my patients, alive and not). The only time I will ask about them is in the ER to find out what their Dx was then they get erased from my memory.

I'm horrible at remembering names so it's easy however I can remember what their C/C was.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 14, 2012)

What does a weighted total mean in terms of your grade? Probably a dumb question but it's been a looooong time since I've been in class.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 14, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> What does a weighted total mean in terms of your grade? Probably a dumb question but it's been a looooong time since I've been in class.



certain assignments are worth more than others regardless of how many points they are out of. It will be outline in your syllabus how much is worth what. It may be something like Exams 50%, homework 25% and quizzes 25%. So if you have a homework assignment and a test both worth 100 points you can not just add the two together and average the points. You would take the exam grade total and multiply by the percentage and then do the same with the homework and add them together.

http://www.blacksdomain.com/files/Notes/Calculating_WA.php


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 14, 2012)

So apparently its a bad idea for me to be sending text messages after consuming a large amount of SoCo/Cokes.

Go figure.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 14, 2012)

I was poking around on our employee website today and discovered that I am the 11th most senior EMT at my company. Wait what?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I was poking around on our employee website today and discovered that I am the 11th most senior EMT at my company. Wait what?



I don't even want to know how far down that list I am :glare:

Im probably #32.5 (the .5 because im special).


----------



## Tigger (Aug 14, 2012)

firefite said:


> I don't even want to know how far down that list I am :glare:
> 
> Im probably #32.5 (the .5 because im special).



We're a fairly good sized company too, I guess this goes to show how transient the EMS workforce can be.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2012)

Tigger said:


> We're a fairly good sized company too, I guess this goes to show how transient the EMS workforce can be.



How long have you been working for said company?


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 14, 2012)

Time to grow up and get a big boy job.......


----------



## Tigger (Aug 14, 2012)

firefite said:


> I don't even want to know how far down that list I am :glare:
> 
> Im probably #32.5 (the .5 because im special).



To be fair the company is only two years old, but we are up to 40 ambulances so I was still surprised.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 14, 2012)

the_negro_puppy said:


> Our service is currently locked in a bitter pay dispute with out State over wages and conditons.
> 
> Heres a good video of one of our Officers describing what its like to work in EMS-  Shes not bad looking either
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tweKcwWKHDk&feature=player_embedded



Smart, well-spoken, beautiful AND Australian? Wow.
...I think I'll be applying to work at Macquarie after all.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 14, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> certain assignments are worth more than others regardless of how many points they are out of. It will be outline in your syllabus how much is worth what. It may be something like Exams 50%, homework 25% and quizzes 25%. So if you have a homework assignment and a test both worth 100 points you can not just add the two together and average the points. You would take the exam grade total and multiply by the percentage and then do the same with the homework and add them together.
> 
> http://www.blacksdomain.com/files/Notes/Calculating_WA.php



Awesome thanks. Congrats on the RN thing .


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 15, 2012)

Just curious, what would you give someone for an allergic reaction if they were allergic to Benadryl?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 15, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Just curious, what would you give someone for an allergic reaction if they were allergic to Benadryl?



Epi

Edit
If you're talking oral there are other antihistamines in the same family but most don't work as well for allergies or are more sedating. I think many of the anti nausea drugs were originally anti histamines.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 15, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Epi
> 
> Edit
> If you're talking oral there are other antihistamines in the same family but most don't work as well for allergies or are more sedating. I think many of the anti nausea drugs were originally anti histamines.



I've run into a lot of people who are allergic to the dye rather than the diphenhydramine itself, so IV med wise your good. Also make sure your looking at a true allergy and not an unwanted side affect. "Benadryl puts me out for a week" is not an allergy, but will still often be treated as one. 

Promethazine is an anti-histamine...but if they have a dystonic issue you don't have the next line drug.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 15, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Just curious, what would you give someone for an allergic reaction if they were allergic to Benadryl?



promethazine

we talking on the truck or in general?


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 15, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Just curious, what would you give someone for an allergic reaction if they were allergic to Benadryl?



I'm assuming you're referring to my post in the Narcan thread. 

There's a generic brand of diphenhydramine that doesn't have citric acid in it that we use. 

If it were to not be caught in time for the diphenhydramine to prevent respiratory involvement, she'd get albuterol/atrovent nebulized, epi SQ (or IV if necessary). That's speaking as an almost-medic, rather than a pseudo-parental unit.

Of course, if it got to that point we'd be hauling *** to the hospital or calling 911. 

Since they finally figured out that it was citric acid she's allergic to (two years ago) she's never gotten past the point of needing more than the diphenhydramine.

EDIT:eff, just saw you're a medic, and apparently took your question in a different way than everyone else. Oh well, I'll leave the above for others


----------



## Sandog (Aug 15, 2012)

Citric acid allergy, go figure... You mean there is Citric acid in Benadryl?


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sandog said:


> Citric acid allergy, go figure... You mean there is Citric acid in Benadryl?



Yup. It's in a lot of things. It's used as a preservative most of the time. Often it's in flavorings for children's medications as well. You wouldn't believe the problems we have when she gets sick.


----------



## Sandog (Aug 15, 2012)

I never knew that, interesting. Learned something today


----------



## Sandog (Aug 15, 2012)

Is my new puppy cute or what?











---------------------------edit----------------------
Darn, it appears image shack is not compatible for posting here. Sure wish they would let us upload photo's. Oh well.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 15, 2012)

Picked up my school's paramedic uniform today. Looking forward to September 4th.

I think you posted up the wrong links.











I dislike imageshack. I just downloaded apache, portforward 80, and host my images off of my computer instead. Easier.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> How long have you been working for said company?



Since May of 2011, when I am not in Colorado that is.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 15, 2012)

This made me lol


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 15, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I've run into a lot of people who are allergic to the dye rather than the diphenhydramine itself, so IV med wise your good. Also make sure your looking at a true allergy and not an unwanted side affect. "Benadryl puts me out for a week" is not an allergy, but will still often be treated as one.
> 
> Promethazine is an anti-histamine...but if they have a dystonic issue you don't have the next line drug.



No, I wasn't thinking adverse reactions.  I was talking about a true allergic reaction.  Unfortunately, we quit carrying promethazine a few years ago.  We carry ondansetron for nausea/vomiting instead.



Medic Tim said:


> promethazine
> 
> we talking on the truck or in general?



More on the truck than in general.  There are plenty of OTC options out there - claritan, zyrtec, etc - if benadryl isn't an option.



adamjh3 said:


> I'm assuming you're referring to my post in the Narcan thread.



Actually, I posted this before reading your post in that thread.  After reading it though, I did find it somewhat ironic that I had just posed this question.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 15, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Picked up my school's paramedic uniform today. Looking forward to September 4th.



Congrats man!


----------



## MexDefender (Aug 15, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> This made me lol



that was hilarious:rofl:


----------



## Jon (Aug 15, 2012)

the_negro_puppy said:


> ...Shes not bad looking either...



The accent makes her even hotter.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 15, 2012)

Jon said:


> The accent makes her even hotter.
> 
> Can you introduce me?



Umm she talks an awful lot about her husband and family in the vid. I agree though she is adorable.  I wish these folks the best of luck. I went to their petition page but didn't sign since I don't even live in the same country.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 15, 2012)

I have an interview tomorrow for a part time job as a registrar. 

Medic school, full time basic, and registrar. I got this. Lol


----------



## Cup of Joe (Aug 15, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> This made me lol



Went to get food today, and saw a sign next to the menu on the wall that said "CPR Available" with an arrow pointing to a plastic bag taped to the wall.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 15, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I have an interview tomorrow for a part time job as a registrar.
> 
> Medic school, full time basic, and registrar. I got this. Lol



I agree, you got it


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 15, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Umm she talks an awful lot about her husband and family in the vid. I agree though she is adorable.  I wish these folks the best of luck. I went to their petition page but didn't sign since I don't even live in the same country.



So, smart, pretty, AND family oriented? Damn...what's not to like about Australia?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 15, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Smart, well-spoken, beautiful AND Australian? Wow.
> ...I think I'll be applying to work at Macquarie after all.



fax me one, eh?


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 15, 2012)

Finally sprung for a radio strap. Anyone know how it's supposed to ride on the body? (right on the side or more on the butt/back) Worried it might be a little too long since it rides on my butt..might have to punch some new holes in it.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 15, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> fax me one, eh?



That's the plan!

Then again, getting a gig at Macquarie (or a peer) right out of undergrad with limited experience is gonna be a s-t-r-e-t-c-h...


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 15, 2012)

rwik123 said:


> Finally sprung for a radio strap. Anyone know how it's supposed to ride on the body? (right on the side or more on the butt/back) Worried it might be a little too long since it rides on my butt..might have to punch some new holes in it.




I'm under the impression that those are supposed to be worn like a hall monitor strap...


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 15, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I'm under the impression that those are supposed to be worn like a hall monitor strap...



Hahahah yeah I know. The length of the strap is so long that when slung over my shoulder it rests near the small of my back. 

I can't even imagine how you thought I was wearing it based on my description hahaha


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 15, 2012)

rwik123 said:


> Hahahah yeah I know. The length of the strap is so long that when slung over my shoulder it rests near the small of my back.
> 
> I can't even imagine how you thought I was wearing it based on my description hahaha



Own a leather punch? Know someone who does?


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 15, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Own a leather punch? Know someone who does?



Thats what I was figuring...punch a few more holes it in to shorten it up a bit and bring it more to my side. I'll embrace my inner whacker...but I actually enjoy this method better....easier to hear radio traffic on a loud scene and not having to take the radio on and off the belt...I know its more a fire thing, but seems to be pretty popular with both EMS and fire in my area.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 16, 2012)

This seems like a good time.


----------



## Jon (Aug 16, 2012)

firefite said:


> This seems like a good time.



PA's got 3 full crews out there, it's interesting to follow the updates on this end... as of the other day, one was on the Jawbone Complex fire, and 2 were working Ramsey.

Sounds like fire season is in full swing. I can't seem to open NIFC's site today... not sure if it's having issues, if I'm having issues, or it's just too busy.



rwik123 said:


> Finally sprung for a radio strap. Anyone know how it's supposed to ride on the body? (right on the side or more on the butt/back) Worried it might be a little too long since it rides on my butt..might have to punch some new holes in it.



Personally, I wear mine low on my left (non-dominant) side. It rides slightly lower than it would if belt-mounted (top of radio is either in line with my belt or no lower than my belt).


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 16, 2012)

How would you guys attend this? lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UV1p...outube.com/watch?v=7680xe52eU0&feature=relmfu


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 16, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> How would you guys attend this? lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UV1p...outube.com/watch?v=7680xe52eU0&feature=relmfu



A. I feel so sorry for this guy. Not because he ate those peppers that was just stupid. I feel sorry for him because he has a self esteem issue so bad that he would do this to himself on video to try and fill that hole. Very very sad.

B. That said I think rapid transport and keeping a very close eye on airway would be the way to go. If his airway was to become compromised from the swelling you might have to RSI but I suspect he'll survive without much in the way of medical help. Maybe stop and buy him a big jug of half and half? People do stupid stuff like this all the time and rarely die.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 16, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> How would you guys attend this? lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UV1p...outube.com/watch?v=7680xe52eU0&feature=relmfu



ABC's, transport, and sit back and enjoy the show. I don't believe that hot peppers normally cause airway compromise unless there is some type of allergy. That said, you might need to coach down the respirations. When something gets spicy, people tend to hyperventilate thinking that the passing air will cool their mouth off. It doesn't. 

I have never personally had success with dairy products myself, but  I have a friend that swears by lemon juice. I have yet to try it.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 16, 2012)

Its an irritator that can cause inflammatory response "over sensitivity" in extreme cases it can cause bronco constriction,  get ready for albuturol, I wonder if using olive oil may it completely remove the burning sensation since it's an organic hydrophobic compound that triggers receptor,  if you use hydrophobic orgabic oils "olive oil" will it cause the cause the burning sensation to stop faster?  Sounds like a job for BBG lol...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 16, 2012)

Protocol test #2 in 30 minutes...just a little on the intimidating side.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Stemi recognition: beyond the basics*

TomB's 


Stemi recognition: beyond the basics

Free webinar on EMS
World website is beginning right now.

FREE


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 16, 2012)

Can't make it to the web cast but thanks for letting us know.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Aug 16, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> TomB's
> 
> 
> Stemi recognition: beyond the basics
> ...



It was good, I learned some stuff even though I missed like the first 15 minutes.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 16, 2012)

Finally almost a year and a half after I got hired I'm finally on an ALS 911 unit full time. Never met the medic and it's on the side of the week that doesn't really work for me but I'll make it work.

My unit is also the newest unit in our fleet


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 16, 2012)

firefite said:


> Finally almost a year and a half after I got hired I'm finally on an ALS 911 unit full time. Never met the medic and it's on the side of the week that doesn't really work for me but I'll make it work.
> 
> My unit is also the newest unit in our fleet



Congrats. The new gas units are pretty good. They got cool little gadgets and dual sirens.  

Also today I realized how corrupt dispatch is, and how much a box of fresh donuts can make your day one hundred times better. Especially in a 500+ employee busy system. Lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 16, 2012)

I forgot how much I hate the DMV.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I forgot how much I hate the DMV.



They love me. "So you bought a fully functional, no-damage 1990 Honda Civic for $100?"

"Its a ricebucket. What more do you want?"

"Okay. $20 tax please."

And then two days later the same lady at the counter.

"A MUSTANG for $200? WHERE THE HELL ARE YOU BUYING THESE CARS."

Yeah...

Also it's never a good day when there's so much swelling in/around your esophagas you can barely swallow water. Docs have no idea what I have, but they've ruled out strep and a cold. What the hell do we pay them for again?


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 16, 2012)

shiroun said:


> What the hell do we pay them for again?



Someone has to keep BMW in business, and I'd rather have the doctors making the $$ than the lawyers.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 16, 2012)

You guys obviously have no idea how much most doctors actually make lol


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 17, 2012)

shiroun said:


> They love me. "So you bought a fully functional, no-damage 1990 Honda Civic for $100?"
> 
> "Its a ricebucket. What more do you want?"
> 
> ...



havent recently started any new medications? lisinopril...?


----------



## shiroun (Aug 17, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> havent recently started any new medications? lisinopril...?



No medications, NKDA, no PMH of this. fever ranging from 100-104 rectal, mild head pain, severe throat pain and swelling/redness of throat. No blisters present (almost wrote pregnant lmao). Minor periods of time where not fully alert (not confused, just very zoned out). Talking provokes some pain, onset was about 2AM this morning, pain awoke me. Dizziness sometimes present.  Airway is clear bilaterally, in all 5 lobes. slight cough occurs every-so-often (non-frequent). My heart felt a little weird before, hard to describe. Almost like the reverse of how aFib presents (2nd beat felt a lot stronger then the first one). But that went away really quick.

Ironically, I... how do I put this... _christened_ my mustang 2 days ago with a girl. And she had a slight cough which she said was nothing... I'm wondering if she got me sick.

Actually she probably did.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 17, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Ironically, I... how do I put this... _christened_ my mustang 2 days ago with a girl. And she had a slight cough which she said was nothing... I'm wondering if she got me sick.
> 
> Actually she probably did.



Severe throat pain? Fever? And not strep?
If you're often tired, I'd think mono, except the incubation period is something like 3+ weeks.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 17, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Severe throat pain? Fever? And not strep?
> If you're often tired, I'd think mono, except the incubation period is something like 3+ weeks.



Strep culture taken. came back negative. 

I don't think its mono since I don't have a rash anywhere, and I'm not always tired.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sti can also live in mucus membrane of the pharynx, that is if something fishy was done. It will have similar symptoms as strep with fevers... it can also be transmitted mouth by full on mac session..


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 17, 2012)

Breakfast tacos/beer or whiskey and waffles for breakfast in the morning?

Been one of those nights.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 17, 2012)

cmon man. whiskey is NOT for going to sleep. did you bring a woman home?

Beer and tacos is a great way to pass out.


----------



## exodus (Aug 17, 2012)

Really thinking of going the PA route, I can get into the program and licensed for less than 10k, and salaries around the 90+k mark... Very promising, especially for only a 2 year program.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 17, 2012)

CRNA is the only midlevel position i can fathom.  A body system i love, paid way above any other midlevel.  Annnnnd.. no (freak)ing responsibility of managing total patient care, maintaining a clientele base.  0800 to 1500 and enough money to travel or do whatever else i want.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 17, 2012)

exodus said:


> Really thinking of going the PA route, I can get into the program and licensed for less than 10k, and salaries around the 90+k mark... Very promising, especially for only a 2 year program.



$10k for a PA program? Nice! Talk about serious ROI, that's pretty cool


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 17, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> cmon man. whiskey is NOT for going to sleep. did you bring a woman home?
> 
> Beer and tacos is a great way to pass out.



My wife may not like if I bring a woman home lol.

Just been one of those nights at work.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 17, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> My wife may not like if I bring a woman home lol.
> 
> Just been one of those nights at work.



but if she did... THEN the whiskey would be the appropriate choice!


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 17, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> but if she did... THEN the whiskey would be the appropriate choice!



Whiskey, wine, margaritas etc. lol. At that point it's wide open and I'm screwed and will need lots


----------



## exodus (Aug 17, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> $10k for a PA program? Nice! Talk about serious ROI, that's pretty cool



http://www.rccd.edu/academicprograms/pa/Pages/EstimatedCost.aspx



> The total program cost including tuition, books, and other educational supplies is: $8,559 (out-of-state first year and second year cost $17,447).


----------



## heatherabel3 (Aug 17, 2012)

shiroun said:


> No medications, NKDA, no PMH of this. fever ranging from 100-104 rectal, mild head pain, severe throat pain and swelling/redness of throat. No blisters present (almost wrote pregnant lmao). Minor periods of time where not fully alert (not confused, just very zoned out). Talking provokes some pain, onset was about 2AM this morning, pain awoke me. Dizziness sometimes present.  Airway is clear bilaterally, in all 5 lobes. slight cough occurs every-so-often (non-frequent). My heart felt a little weird before, hard to describe. Almost like the reverse of how aFib presents (2nd beat felt a lot stronger then the first one). But that went away really quick.
> 
> Ironically, I... how do I put this... _christened_ my mustang 2 days ago with a girl. And she had a slight cough which she said was nothing... I'm wondering if she got me sick.
> 
> Actually she probably did.



Could it be Epiglottitis? I know its mainly a little kid thing but it can happen in adults.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 17, 2012)

Family friendly folks


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 17, 2012)

exodus said:


> http://www.rccd.edu/academicprograms/pa/Pages/EstimatedCost.aspx



Their PANCE pass rate isn't great, though -- it's significantly (P > 0.05) lower than the national, at least, based on their 5-year numbers. Also, is it not a master's level program?


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 17, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Their PANCE pass rate isn't great, though -- it's significantly (P > 0.05) lower than the national, at least, based on their 5-year numbers. Also, is it not a master's level program?



There was a thread about this topic a while ago. Apparently California does not require their PAs to have a masters. Crazy :wacko: I wonder if NPs have to have their MSN?


For comparison, in Missouri my MSN (ACNP or CRNA) will take me two years (After 2 years ICU experience and some extra classes such as physics, Biochem, calculus ) and will cost me about $40k.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 17, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> There was a thread about this topic a while ago. Apparently California does not require their PAs to have a masters. Crazy :wacko: I wonder if NPs have to have their MSN?



Eh, it's not so much that I think it's a bad thing -- I'm just sort of surprised. Certainly means nothing in terms of clinical competence, I mean, we've all met providers who were more or less competent than their level of education suggested. Granted, from a $$ perspective, if I were a PA, I'd demand the highest educational requirements so as to jack up the cost of entry, reduce the number of providers, etc. so as to protect and raise my earnings.



ChaseZ33 said:


> For comparison, in Missouri my MSN (ACNP or CRNA) will take me two years (After 2 years ICU experience and some extra classes such as physics, Biochem, calculus ) and will cost me about $40k.



Didn't realize that you needed calc, physics, and biochem for NP programs -- I would've assumed they're necessary for a CRNA program, surely. Any idea what the income differential between an NP and a CRNA is? I was thinking that it's >$50k a year (with the NP at ~$80-100k and the gas passer at ~$150k)?


----------



## heatherabel3 (Aug 17, 2012)

The school where I'm from offers a Bachlor only program as well as a Masters program. Each are equally hard to get into but from I've seen there isnt really a preference for one over the other when it comes to getting hired.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 17, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Didn't realize that you needed calc, physics, and biochem for NP programs -- I would've assumed they're necessary for a CRNA program, surely. Any idea what the income differential between an NP and a CRNA is? I was thinking that it's >$50k a year (with the NP at ~$80-100k and the gas passer at ~$150k)?



You only need advanced science classes for CRNA and ACNP not for the other NP programs, at least at the schools I am looking at. However they are talking about changing the structure of the NP certifications so things may be different in the next few years. 

Ya your figures are pretty much dead on. It really depends on what type of NP you are. A lot of RNs are going back for their MSN-Education which would allow them to teach or be clinical educators but does not really add much to their value as a practitioner so they are usually lower on the pay scale. ACNP is usually somewhere in-between more towards the $100k+ range. 

Speaking of pass rates, here is my school's CRNA progam...

Certification Exam Pass Rate (first time takers):
2006 - 100%
2007 - 100%
2008 - 100%
2009 - 100%
2010 - 100%
2011 - 100%


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 17, 2012)

Entry level np is msn. If not DNP.  Pa non masters? Sounds like weaksauce.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 17, 2012)

8jimi8 said:


> Entry level np is msn. If not DNP.  Pa non masters? Sounds like weaksauce.



That is because we are just dumb nurses who can't do anything without a doctors order therefore we need all that extra education just to be on the same level. Or something like that


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 18, 2012)

Its not that easy becoming a Dr., there is a lot of steps , First,  get a near perfect grade in all Bio chem ochem physics calculus and biochem and have a bachelors  then take your mcats, before applying you must have research experience, volunteer experience,  and must obtain 3 letters of recommendations,  one from a Dr. That you've work for, and 2 from professors, after you've got all that done now you can apply for medical school,  which is 5 years,  after completing medical school you have to complete residency which may take 3-7 years  depending on the field of interest .... compare alllllllll that education and experience to nurse program,  a masters in nursing takes less time than an MD.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 18, 2012)

Let me rephrase so that my intent will not be misconstrued.

If I walk into your office seeking medicinal advice and I see you are a bachelors prepared PA, I will keep on walking.


----------



## heatherabel3 (Aug 18, 2012)

I actually find that very unfortunate. In my very short time of actual exposure in the medical field one of the biggest things I have learned is that the letters behind a persons name have no true impact on the level of provider they are. I have met a few medics I wouldn't let touch me with a self guiding laryngascope yet the fire chief at my soon to be vfd is a basic that I would let take out my spleen on the side of the road if necessary. A degree means you had the time and money to invest and were good at learning a text book, it doesnt always mean you have the practical know how to be a good provider.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 18, 2012)

heatherabel3 said:


> A degree means you had the time and money to invest and were good at learning a text book, it doesnt always mean you have the practical know how to be a good provider.



But it helps...


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 18, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> Its not that easy becoming a Dr., there is a lot of steps , First,  get a near perfect grade in all Bio chem ochem physics calculus and biochem and have a bachelors  then take your mcats, before applying you must have research experience, volunteer experience,  and must obtain 3 letters of recommendations,  one from a Dr. That you've work for, and 2 from professors, after you've got all that done now you can apply for medical school,  which is 5 years,  after completing medical school you have to complete residency which may take 3-7 years  depending on the field of interest .... compare alllllllll that education and experience to nurse program,  a masters in nursing takes less time than an MD.



I do not think anyone is claiming that becoming a Dr is easy, not sure where that came from? My comment was in reference to the same level as PAs not MDs

Also at the hospital where I work the ACNPs function basically at the same level as the residents, they have similar responsibilities and perform the same procedures. Just to give you an idea of their level and role in the hospital. At that point they will have 6+ years of education plus a lot of working experience which is similar to what a new resident would have (residents still have more).

So can bachelor prepared PAs in California write orders/prescriptions? I am confused how a PA would be able to right orders for a BSN RN without having a higher level of education.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 18, 2012)

Honestly, I've never quite understood the PA thing. That said, I can't say I have much knowledge on the issue. In my province we have a grand total of 14 (yes, exactly 14) PAs, and 10 of those received their training in the military. (Source: http://www.cpsa.ab.ca/PhysicianAssistants/Physician Assistants Listing.pdf) There's no regulatory mechanism, and there isn't really a defined role that they fill here. 

That said, If there is a need to fill a gap between RN's and physicians, why not just create a new role that you can tack onto the career progressions of RNs or Paramedics? This would mean the people moving into this role already have extensive experience, a good educational background, and come from roles that have pretty large scopes. You could then leverage this into an even larger scope than PA's already fill. Seems more appropriate than taking someone from zero skills and knowledge, sitting them in a classroom for a few years and then expecting them to replace physicians in many areas.

Edit: Is it just me, or does anyone else think this should be a separate thread?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 18, 2012)

heatherabel3 said:


> I actually find that very unfortunate. In my very short time of actual exposure in the medical field one of the biggest things I have learned is that the letters behind a persons name have no true impact on the level of provider they are. I have met a few medics I wouldn't let touch me with a self guiding laryngascope yet the fire chief at my soon to be vfd is a basic that I would let take out my spleen on the side of the road if necessary. A degree means you had the time and money to invest and were good at learning a text book, it doesnt always mean you have the practical know how to be a good provider.



An ACCREDITED  degree means that your PROGRAM has met the national STANDARD.   Maybe that programs low output of first time pass rates are a testimonial to the standards of the curricullum, or the quality of applicants admitted.  In either case, those letters DO mean something.  Unles the ProEducation nature of this website has changed, since I was more active, I think you may find that most people agree with the recognized accreditation process.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 18, 2012)

heatherabel3 said:


> A degree means you had the time and money to invest and were good at learning a text book



Sounds like you have never taken a nursing school exam, you can know the text book in and out and still fail the test lol Most schools have moved to cognitive based testing for all exams much like state board exams are. This involves a lot of critical thinking questions and scenarios, very little is memorized information from a text book. Each semester our final exams are computer tests called HESIs which are standardized kind of like the ACT/PSAT but only over one area. The teachers have no idea what topics or information will be on them and you may have half the test on information you have never heard of or studied. 

I totally agree that there are good and bad practioners at every level however I do not see that as a argument that degrees are not an important part of advancing and maintaining a practioner's proficiency.

This comment is not made to offend anyone but I sure it will: this is one of those arguments that will never really be won because the two sides will never meet in the middle. The people who have a higher degree with always argue the importance of such to justify the time and money they spent and to increase their worth while the people without will always try to down play higher degrees usefulness or worth to justify not obtaining one and to avoid decreasing their value as a provider. It's just a difference of opinion and attitude, nothing really wrong with either side.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 18, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> Its not that easy becoming a Dr., there is a lot of steps , First,  get a near perfect grade in all Bio chem ochem physics calculus and biochem and have a bachelors  then take your mcats, before applying you must have research experience, volunteer experience,  and must obtain 3 letters of recommendations,  one from a Dr. That you've work for, and 2 from professors, after you've got all that done now you can apply for medical school,  which is 5 years,  after completing medical school you have to complete residency which may take 3-7 years  depending on the field of interest .... compare alllllllll that education and experience to nurse program,  a masters in nursing takes less time than an MD.



There is no "must" for research and volunteer. Highly recommended? Yes. However even with those "must" is a little too strong. Similarly, one of the LORs does not necessarily have to come from a physician. The MCAT is taken during undergrad (for traditional applicants), not after graduation. Finally, medical school is 4 years, not 5.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 18, 2012)

Todays task list:

Show up, sign narcs, check truck, eat breakfast, take nap. 

Seems legit.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 18, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> Its not that easy becoming a Dr., there is a lot of steps , First,  get a near perfect grade in all Bio chem ochem physics calculus and biochem and have a bachelors  then take your mcats, before applying you must have research experience, volunteer experience,  and must obtain 3 letters of recommendations,  one from a Dr. That you've work for, and 2 from professors, after you've got all that done now you can apply for medical school,  which is 5 years,  after completing medical school you have to complete residency which may take 3-7 years  depending on the field of interest .... compare alllllllll that education and experience to nurse program,  a masters in nursing takes less time than an MD.



Wow why do it the hard way.  Go spend a few months on a tropical island.  Get licenseded there.  Use study guides/coaches.  Pass USA exams.  Get License. Easy.


----------



## heatherabel3 (Aug 18, 2012)

I do agree that a higher level of education is important and I don't think people should ever stop trying to learn. That wasn't what I was saying at all. My point was that just because a person hasn't been able to get their Masters yet should not count them out as a good provider and by assuming that they are second rate because of the letters behind their name may leave you missing out on someone who really could have helped you.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 18, 2012)

heatherabel3 said:


> I do agree that a higher level of education is important and I don't think people should ever stop trying to learn. That wasn't what I was saying at all. My point was that just because a person hasn't been able to get their Masters yet should not count them out as a good provider and by assuming that they are second rate because of the letters behind their name may leave you missing out on someone who really could have helped you.



What You implied was that people with Degrees have money to burn.  Then You went on to state that you would let a fire chief do abdominal surgery on you.
I paid for all of the letters behind my name I'll go up against your fire chief in any type of medical showdown, cause I'm betting  I know jusssst a little but more than him, in that arena.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 18, 2012)

Time to get back off topic before I lock this topic.h34r:


----------



## Jon (Aug 18, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Time to get back off topic before I lock this topic.h34r:










h34r:h34r:h34r:


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 18, 2012)

If you have not tried this stuff yet you are missing out. I put this :censored::censored::censored::censored: on everything


----------



## medic417 (Aug 18, 2012)

Jon said:


> h34r:h34r:h34r:



Don't make me break out my super undercover ninja mod powers.:lol:


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 18, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> If you have not tried this stuff yet you are missing out. I put this :censored::censored::censored::censored: on everything



Love that stuff


----------



## Joe (Aug 18, 2012)

Browsing craigslist and found this gem.. who buys this at the start of school? Dude wants 120 for it... seems legit :/

http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/for/3138393997.html


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 18, 2012)

Joe said:


> Browsing craigslist and found this gem.. who buys this at the start of school?
> 
> http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/for/3138393997.html



Dibs! You don't carry your own personal defibrillator at all times? You need to step your game up.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 18, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> If you have not tried this stuff yet you are missing out. I put this :censored::censored::censored::censored: on everything



Oh yeah!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 18, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Don't make me break out my super undercover ninja mod powers.:lol:



You've been a super secret ninja mod for less than 3 minutes and you already told everyone? You've hereby been officially demoted to forum sub probie for your lack of discretion. 

The other CLs told me the super secret ninja mod program was a bad idea but did I listen?


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 18, 2012)

Lolz http://theoatmeal.com/comics/sriracha


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 18, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Lolz http://theoatmeal.com/comics/sriracha



So true lol


----------



## TB 3541 (Aug 18, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Lolz http://theoatmeal.com/comics/sriracha



Haha! I "Napalm the Jungle" all the time.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You've been a super secret ninja mod for less than 3 minutes and you already told everyone? You've hereby been officially demoted to forum sub probie for your lack of discretion.
> 
> The other CLs told me the super secret ninja mod program was a bad idea but did I listen?



What? Wait?  Why did my buttons dissappear?


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 18, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Dibs! You don't carry your own personal defibrillator at all times? You need to step your game up.



You best protect your neck, too.

By purchasing a personal C-collar to carry at all times.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 18, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> You best protect your neck, too.
> 
> By purchasing a personal C-collar to carry at all times.



Why go with a C-collar when you can have the X-collar!

http://www.xcollar.com/


----------



## shiroun (Aug 18, 2012)

heatherabel3 said:


> Could it be Epiglottitis? I know its mainly a little kid thing but it can happen in adults.



I have no airway issues, its all in my esophagus and upper throat. 

I went to this PM doctor business thing (so specific, I know) near me, and was almost completely unable to swallow, my throat was red as hell and blistered. Got put in a room pretty quick, doc came in to examine me and took a strep culture. Looked at me and said "Welp. You're sick. Want 600 mg of motrin?" He couldn't give me antibiotics. Stupidest stuff ever.

Actually that may have been two days ago. I came into my room for the first time in a couple of days..actually today, to see my facebook still open and my girl-thing sent me a message 4 hours prior.

Forgot I'd been neglecting her. Whatever! I'm getting better, can be social soon.

On a better note, college move in in 14 days. How is everyone!?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 18, 2012)

firefite said:


> Why go with a C-collar when you can have the X-collar!
> 
> http://www.xcollar.com/



x-collar is sweet. previewed them when Linus and i went to PEPP.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Aug 18, 2012)

The things I find on Reddit:

http://articles.latimes.com/1995-11-07/news/ls-217_1_side-effect


----------



## Cup of Joe (Aug 18, 2012)

darn computers and their double posting.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 18, 2012)

Gah how lazy can I be all I have to do is take the elevator down two floors to get the gym and yet I lay here on EMTLIFE instead.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Gah how lazy can I be all I have to do is take the elevator down two floors to get the gym and yet I lay here on EMTLIFE instead.



Better yet, run to the top of the stairs and back down as your warmup!


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Gah how lazy can I be all I have to do is take the elevator down two floors to get the gym and yet I lay here on EMTLIFE instead.



Im in the same boat. Took Thursday off to study for my Friday practical exam, took Friday off to celebrate kicking *** on said practical exam, and now two days has morphed into three.

I'll go if you do.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 18, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Im in the same boat. Took Thursday off to study for my Friday practical exam, took Friday off to celebrate kicking *** on said practical exam, and now two days has morphed into three.
> 
> I'll go if you do.



I just got back. I did 2.5 miles on the treadmill some light stretching and a few burpees  your turn.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 18, 2012)

Go get some of this.....you will be trippin balls and work out for hours. 







But seriously a good pre-workout drink helps a lot when you don't have the energy or the drive. I couldn't do my 4am workout without it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 18, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Go get some of this.....you will be trippin balls and work out for hours.
> 
> But seriously a good pre-workout drink helps a lot when you don't have the energy or the drive. I couldn't do my 4am workout without it.



I might have to actually try one of these. My friend swears by them and my biggest issue with the gym is having to deal with so many people. 4 am would be less busy but it's already tough to get up and to be at work by 5. Not sure if it's just because I'm in FTO time but my FTO shows up like 2 minutes before our shift starts so I have to get everything all lined up otherwise we'd sign on late every day. 

Oh that might go in the pet peeves thread.


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 18, 2012)

Just got the syllabus for my AEMT class this coming semester! Finally get to do some fun ALS stuff!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 19, 2012)

rwik123 said:


> Just got the syllabus for my AEMT class this coming semester! Finally get to do some fun ALS stuff!



Nice!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 19, 2012)

Work schedule changed. Looks like I'm gonna have some shift trades to do for the next couple of months.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I just got back. I did 2.5 miles on the treadmill some light stretching and a few burpees  your turn.



My gym closed at 8, but I did some burpees in my living room and my gym bag is all packed for tomorrow morning. 

So Costco has the most amazing kiwis right now, huge and super sweet. But I think I might have a problem. I definitely just ate 6 of them in one sitting.


----------



## enjoynz (Aug 19, 2012)

So looking forward to springtime. I already ready have a few daffodils out in the garden....I'm soooooooooo over winter.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 19, 2012)

The FF's and I realized tonight that we all drive blue cars...so naturally we spent an hour rearranging our cars in the parking lot from darkest to lightest, as most logical people would do.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 19, 2012)

When did the women in Omaha get so smoking hot? They weren't this cute last time I was here!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 19, 2012)

fast65 said:


> The FF's and I realized tonight that we all drive blue cars...so naturally we spent an hour rearranging our cars in the parking lot from darkest to lightest, as most logical people would do.



I hope you reimbursed the tax payers for this flagrant abuse and misuse of paid time


----------



## medic417 (Aug 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I hope you reimbursed the tax payers for this flagrant abuse and misuse of paid time



You are absolutely right.  No way to even claim this was a "training exercise" as so many kept trying to justify the other bs.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I hope you reimbursed the tax payers for this flagrant abuse and misuse of paid time



I did not, that's some you may want to take up with the FD


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 19, 2012)

medic417 said:


> You are absolutely right.  No way to even claim this was a "training exercise" as so many kept trying to justify the other bs.



 

Parking training? Color blindness screening?


----------



## shiroun (Aug 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Parking training?



Great idea, except 95% of the fire trucks I've seen park like 10 feet from the curb. Man I'd love to write that ticket .


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 19, 2012)

Funny. 90% of the firefighters I know drive f250s or Chevy 2500s, and wouldn't think of driving anything like "a car".


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 19, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Funny. 90% of the firefighters I know drive f250s or Chevy 2500s, and wouldn't think of driving anything like "a car".



Same here... And I am included in that list. Gotta have a big truck haha


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 19, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Great idea, except 95% of the fire trucks I've seen park like 10 feet from the curb. Man I'd love to write that ticket .



Duh why do you think they park so far from the curb? Lack of confidence.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 19, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Funny. 90% of the firefighters I know drive f250s or Chevy 2500s, and wouldn't think of driving anything like "a car".





firefite said:


> Same here... And I am included in that list. Gotta have a big truck haha



Should I insert another lack of confidence joke here? Nah too easy.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Duh why do you think they park so far from the curb? Lack of confidence.



Funny, you'd think driving a big red...truck... would instill some serious man-confidence.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 19, 2012)

Ugh... Pharmacodynamics makes my head hurt.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 19, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Great idea, except 95% of the fire trucks I've seen park like 10 feet from the curb. Man I'd love to write that ticket .



Must be nice.  The FFs in our area love to park in the only logical spot for an ambulance (ie right infront of the house with easy access for the stretcher to the driveway / walkway)  but NOOOOOOO, they need to be 15 feet closer in their big truck.


It's ok, you're the ones rolling the patient out in the uneven terrain while I sit back and snicker.  h34r:


----------



## shiroun (Aug 19, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Must be nice.  The FFs in our area love to park in the only logical spot for an ambulance (ie right infront of the house with easy access for the stretcher to the driveway / walkway)  but NOOOOOOO, they need to be 15 feet closer in their big truck.
> 
> 
> It's ok, you're the ones rolling the patient out in the uneven terrain while I sit back and snicker.  h34r:



Good thing I won't have to do that either soon. A couple of years from now I'll be a 2LT in the army. Atleast I'm not scared of jumping out of planes anymore (already dun-it).

I talked with my girlfriend about quantam dynamics a little while ago. My brain hurts.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 19, 2012)

Despite what I have said in the past about not stopping at MVAs, I broke my own promise to myself driving down 93 in New Hampshire

Old beater explorer rolled three times, down an embankment, and came to rest on its roof on an abandoned exit ramp 20 feet below the highway. Must of happened like 90 seconds before I came around the curve and saw said vehicle, wheels still spinning. Figuring it unlikely that I would get by traffic considering the traffic jam and that I was not on the highway anymore I decided to stop. There was another EMT who decided to hold C-spine while I checked the car and then the driver (only patient) briefly. Despite the car being crushed down to it's window sills and the driver not wearing a seatbelt, he only had a few lacerations on his back and leg. 

All of this is not notable. What bothered me I guess was when the ambulance showed up the first thing the crew did was grab a backboard, apply a collar, and board him. The guy had no complaints of c-spine injuries and no distracting injuries. He freed himself and was walking around on my arrival. But no, the MOI myth still holds true. I don't know what the area's protocols are and I am not second guessing the actions of the crew. I'm just sad that this is still the expectation of many services. See rolled over car, board patient, screw to hospital. I think we can do better.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't know at least in this case there was a very significant moi. It's when they backboard a fender bender that makes me chuckle.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 19, 2012)

Tigger said:


> All of this is not notable. What bothered me I guess was when the ambulance showed up the first thing the crew did was grab a backboard, apply a collar, and board him. The guy had no complaints of c-spine injuries and no distracting injuries. He freed himself and was walking around on my arrival. But no, the MOI myth still holds true. I don't know what the area's protocols are and I am not second guessing the actions of the crew. I'm just sad that this is still the expectation of many services. See rolled over car, board patient, screw to hospital. I think we can do better.



I agree but the last time I took a rollover patient into the TC without a board and collar on they were less than pleased with me. Even though the doc agreed with me when I rattled off NEXUS and cleared the patient that way. 

I'm wondering how long it'll take for use to catch up with the rest of the world.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'm wondering how long it'll take for use to catch up with the rest of the world.



Heard that. Evidence based practice guideline implementation should really speed the heck up.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 19, 2012)

It's a tough dilemma. There are two "rights" here. One is the standard of care (full c-spine for significant MOI) and the other is what the research says (MOI is a poor predictor of injury in the absence of other findings). Whatever is best for the patient is what should be done, however I also desire to keep my job and my credibility. I got some funny looks when I suggested that I had little suspicion of c-spine injury that's for sure. It's like I was speaking french or something.


----------



## Aidey (Aug 19, 2012)

What standard of care? Standard of care based on where? I HATE it when people say "oh, well it is the standard of care" because there is a huge variety of "standards" that there is no actual standard.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 20, 2012)

There is most certainly a standard in the system or region that one works in. The standard of care is what is expected of you as a provider. This certainly varies from place to place, but we are not at the top of the totem pole. There will be expectations from a higher authority, and we will be expected to meet them, regardless of whether or not it is the best practice or not.

I don't necessarily agree with this, but I'd say this is a fairly universal concept for anyone working under another's license.


----------



## Aidey (Aug 20, 2012)

No, there is not necessarily a standard. I work in a county with 7 different ALS agencies, 2 ILS agencies, and 6 BLS agencies with 10 different medical directors (some agencies share). We have neither a spinal clearance protocol or a protocol listing criteria for when we should immobilize someone. There aren't even standards within agencies. Whether or not a patient gets backboarded completely depends on the first agency on scene and what crew happens to be working that day. 

Only one agency is consistent, and that is an ALS agency that literally backboards everyone who possibly fell, regardless of complaint or time frame of the fall (fell yesterday? That means backboard). On the other hand, my MD has said we need to stop backboarding isolated head injury patients, including GSWs. There is no general consensus among the MDs or the ED docs and so there are a wide variety of expectations from the "higher authorities". 

So yeah, what exactly is the standard of care I'm supposed to be following?


----------



## Tigger (Aug 20, 2012)

Aidey said:


> No, there is not necessarily a standard. I work in a county with 7 different ALS agencies, 2 ILS agencies, and 6 BLS agencies with 10 different medical directors (some agencies share). We have neither a spinal clearance protocol or a protocol listing criteria for when we should immobilize someone. There aren't even standards within agencies. Whether or not a patient gets backboarded completely depends on the first agency on scene and what crew happens to be working that day.
> 
> Only one agency is consistent, and that is an ALS agency that literally backboards everyone who possibly fell, regardless of complaint or time frame of the fall (fell yesterday? That means backboard). On the other hand, my MD has said we need to stop backboarding isolated head injury patients, including GSWs. There is no general consensus among the MDs or the ED docs and so there are a wide variety of expectations from the "higher authorities".
> 
> So yeah, what exactly is the standard of care I'm supposed to be following?



The one that cuts you a check I would imagine. 

Alternatively perhaps you work at an agency where the QA does not really care that you chose or did not choose to use some sort of intervention if it is a grey area. I guess then the standard of care is your own, backed up by research and acceptance by those that receive your patient. That's a place I'd like to work. In the meantime I'll continue to document the crap out of why I didn't do what was expected of me by my misguided bosses.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 20, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I don't know at least in this case there was a very significant moi. It's when they backboard a fender bender that makes me chuckle.



Generally if it was a simple rear-ender, if the patient is ambulatory, or if there is no immediate pain or tenderness, we can eliminate c-spine by just verifying the pt can turn their head left and right. (Some exceptions apply.)

I would hate to have to try to explain to some guy that I want to backboard him while he's ambulatory and more concerned about the damage to his bumper. Hahaha.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 20, 2012)

I just had a guy with sudden onset acute abdominal pain, radiating to his back. Abdomen distended and 10/10 if I as much as touched him. 

"Hail Mary, fulla grace... Let this IV slide inta place..."

I'll admit, I was a little nervous. The BLS guy said, "wow. I've never seen you sweat before..."

I got him to the ED alive.


----------



## Jon (Aug 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I just had a guy with sudden onset acute abdominal pain, radiating to his back. Abdomen distended and 10/10 if I as much as touched him.
> 
> "Hail Mary, fulla grace... Let this IV slide inta place..."
> 
> ...




Always a start.


I had a TCA OD the other day. He didn't want to go to the hospital - at all. 2 of Ativan changed his level of resistance.

Got him there alive, although I was more than a little nervous. He had an impressive R-wave on his 12-lead at the ED. Someone bought a Unit bed.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm gonna call a little later and see what the outcome was


----------



## Anjel (Aug 20, 2012)

Went on a call for a lady with a chest tube. She was transferred to an ECF that did not have the equipment for the tube. We got there and he was hypoxic and she had rales in lower lobes.

We would of had a 20min transport time. So I called for ALS. Since we don't even have a pulse ox to monitor. They only had a 3min response time. And the lady started complaining of cheat pain. 

My partner got pissed. An said " I don't see the big deal. We can just hook her up to the suction in the truck". 

Lord help me.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 20, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Went on a call for a lady with a chest tube. She was transferred to an ECF that did not have the equipment for the tube. We got there and he was hypoxic and she had rales in lower lobes.
> 
> We would of had a 20min transport time. So I called for ALS. Since we don't even have a pulse ox to monitor. They only had a 3min response time. And the lady started complaining of cheat pain.
> 
> ...



What was the chest tube connected to? Was it a water seal unit?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 20, 2012)

Gotta love those Ill equipped BLS IFT trucks.  

And my abdo guy... Any guesses?


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Gotta love those Ill equipped BLS IFT trucks.
> 
> And my abdo guy... Any guesses?



Ruptured AAA?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 20, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> What was the chest tube connected to? Was it a water seal unit?



It wasn't connected anything. It had a cap on the end. It was supposed To be sealed for transport and reconnected upon arrival. But they didn't have anything.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Gotta love those Ill equipped BLS IFT trucks.
> 
> And my abdo guy... Any guesses?



Ya tell me about it. And I say AAA


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 20, 2012)

That was my first guess. But, no. 

This malady often mimics more catastrophic abdominal issues, like the AAA. (and makes paramedics sweat...)

Another guess?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> That was my first guess. But, no.
> 
> This malady often mimics more catastrophic abdominal issues, like the AAA. (and makes paramedics sweat...)
> 
> Another guess?



Gas? Lol


----------



## Aidey (Aug 20, 2012)

Diverticulitis?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 20, 2012)

Dammit, someone beat me to it! I'm voting for gas also


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 20, 2012)

Hahah. Nope. Not gas. (although that was in my rule out on the PCR)


Severe Pancreatitis.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Hahah. Nope. Not gas. (although that was in my rule out on the PCR)
> 
> 
> Severe Pancreatitis.



The great imitator, Almost as bad a dig toxicity!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 20, 2012)

Corky said:


> The great imitator, Almost as bad a dig toxicity!



Yep. Had me fooled.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Gotta love those Ill equipped BLS IFT trucks.
> 
> And my abdo guy... Any guesses?




Anything else to go on? Fever, chills, HPI?

Peritonitis or ischemic colitis sounds more likely than an AAA.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 20, 2012)

Is a supraglottic airway the same thing as a extraglottic airway?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 20, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Anything else to go on? Fever, chills, HPI?
> 
> Peritonitis or ischemic colitis sounds more likely than an AAA.



That's the kicker! Claimed sudden onset, extreme diaphoresis, hypotensive, distended belly and 10/10 "worst pain ever" through to the back ... denied any bowel changes, denied fatty food or EtOH. No medical HX, no meds, NKDA.

He got two lines and a super fast ride to the ED. I was thinking either AAA or ischemic bowel. Part of me was thinking I was bringing in a Priority 1 that needed to fart.  But he looked like death... and I was ready to pour the fluid to him if things went downhill...

I got caught by a mimic. Oh well. Now I know. 

"Patients usually have pain in the epigastrium that typically radiates through to the back. It is often associated with nausea and vomiting. Severe attacks often mimic other abdominal catastrophes such as perforated or ischaemic bowel and ruptured aortic aneurysm. Abdominal distension with or without a vague palpable epigastric mass is common in severe attacks."


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 20, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Is a supraglottic airway the same thing as a extraglottic airway?



Why? Do you know someone with an extra glottis? Tell 'em to put it on Craigslist.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Why? Do you know someone with an extra glottis? Tell 'em to put it on Craigslist.



Google is confusing me. So a LMA is a supraglottic device but a king tube is an extraglottic device then in another place it calls a LMA a extraglottic device. 

I have no idea what I would do with an extra glottis.


----------



## Jon (Aug 20, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Went on a call for a lady with a chest tube. She was transferred to an ECF that did not have the equipment for the tube. We got there and he was hypoxic and she had rales in lower lobes.
> 
> We would of had a 20min transport time. So I called for ALS. Since we don't even have a pulse ox to monitor. They only had a 3min response time. And the lady started complaining of cheat pain.
> 
> ...



Are you guys ALLOWED to take chest tubes?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 20, 2012)

It's 110 degrees here today and the fire department ambulance comes into the ER with a SOB patient. The firefighters are complaining about how hot it is but of course they are wearing bunker gear for no reason. 

I was soo tempted to say "it's actually not bad if you guys would take the bunker gear off on medical aids". Sadly I didn't say it because I need to make friends at this job haha


----------



## Anjel (Aug 20, 2012)

Jon said:


> Are you guys ALLOWED to take chest tubes?



Negative


----------



## Cup of Joe (Aug 20, 2012)

firefite said:


> It's 110 degrees here today and the fire department ambulance comes into the ER with a SOB patient. The firefighters are complaining about how hot it is but of course they are wearing bunker gear for no reason.
> 
> I was soo tempted to say "it's actually not bad if you guys would take the bunker gear off on medical aids". Sadly I didn't say it because I need to make friends at this job haha



But its really important to look cool, no matter how hot you may be.

Then pretend to complain about it to the hot nurses to make them notice you and hopefully start a conversation?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 20, 2012)

Jon said:


> Are you guys ALLOWED to take chest tubes?




I'm not sure. I've always operated on the "if the patient can be discharged home with it, I can take it" mentality. As such, I once took a patient with a chest tube with a flutter valve on it. 

I think the problem with a SOP in regards to attached equipment is that it can be overly restrictive when it comes to unusual equipment. Is a paramedic needed for a patient with a rectal tube because it's not spelled out specifically in the scope for EMTs, even though it's the GI equivalent of a foley? Is a paramedic really needed for all chest tubes, or is it a case by case situation erroring on the side of caution?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 20, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I'm not sure. I've always operated on the "if the patient can be discharged home with it, I can take it" mentality. As such, I once took a patient with a chest tube with a flutter valve on it.
> 
> I think the problem with a SOP in regards to attached equipment is that it can be overly restrictive when it comes to unusual equipment. Is a paramedic needed for a patient with a rectal tube because it's not spelled out specifically in the scope for EMTs, even though it's the GI equivalent of a foley? Is a paramedic really needed for all chest tubes, or is it a case by case situation erroring on the side of caution?



Regardless if we could. I didn't want to go twenty minutes with a pt who was having a hard time breathing and getting worse by the minute. And I sure as hell wasn't gonna hook it up to the truck suction like my idiotic partner suggested.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 20, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Regardless if we could. I didn't want to go twenty minutes with a pt who was having a hard time breathing and getting worse by the minute. And I sure as hell wasn't gonna hook it up to the truck suction like my idiotic partner suggested.



The stability of the patient is a different situation than the presence or absence of attached appliances in determining which level is appropriate for the patient.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you know why the patient had the chest tube? Some lung CA patients with chronic effusions can dump fluid out of their chest tubes. I had a patient who filled up two of those atrium drains in one 12 hour shift. Also (correct me if I am wrong) never hook up a chest tube to direct suction.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 20, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Do you know why the patient had the chest tube? Some lung CA patients with chronic effusions can dump fluid out of their chest tubes. I had a patient who filled up two of those atrium drains in one 12 hour shift. Also (correct me if I am wrong) never hook up a chest tube to direct suction.



Yeah only as a temp measure on low intermitent while debugging your pleuroVac.

I was amazed the first time we drew off 3+L of fluid during a routine thoracentesis.  Patient was slightly short of breath but had somehow had become pretty tolerent of it all.  We did him at least 8 different times before TCN was injected into the pleural space to prevent further effusion.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 20, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I have no idea what I would do with an extra glottis.



This: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBSr1nKBEME&t=1m42s

And yes, it's real. Wikipedia says so: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overtone_singing.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 20, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Do you know why the patient had the chest tube? Some lung CA patients with chronic effusions can dump fluid out of their chest tubes. I had a patient who filled up two of those atrium drains in one 12 hour shift. Also (correct me if I am wrong) never hook up a chest tube to direct suction.



She was changing curtains and fell. Ended up with a hemopneumo and a massive infection. She was in the hospital for somewhere around 4months. 

And yes JP I was just stating even if we could take chest tubes. I still think it was more appropriately an ALS transport based on my limited knowledge and tools.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 21, 2012)

So I have these four giant manilla envelopes that I bring back and forth to wherever I am living with "important stuff" in them. I threw most of it out today (old bank stuff, random ambulance service HR people business cards, school documents), but I did come across my preceptor evaluations from my EMT class. I'm only two and a half years in at this but it was a nice short trip down memory lane. 

Included in the "skills performed section" was "appropriate deflection of unwanted sexual advances." Yes.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 21, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Included in the "skills performed section" was "appropriate deflection of unwanted sexual advances." Yes.



Shouldn't that be easy for a nevernude?


----------



## Tigger (Aug 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Shouldn't that be easy for a nevernude?



At that point I had to yet to discover the miracle that is a pair of jean cut-offs.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Aug 21, 2012)

We joined forces with Fire-fighters and marched on our state parliament today :lol: 

some funny excerpts including challenging the Premier to walk in our boots with boots thrown over the fence.

We are currently negotiating for a pay agreement, the government is looking to strip us of entitlements including changing our rostering from 3 months notice to 3 weeks.

http://au.news.yahoo.com/video/national/watch/30339447/emergency-workers-protest-pay-deal/885636/


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 21, 2012)

How I feel this morning:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh help.... I feel so redneck right now. I just fired my rifle from the front deck. :wacko:


----------



## saskgirl (Aug 21, 2012)

Yep it's official I'm becoming an old lady... 
My husband just bought me a sewing machine and I am excited about it...


----------



## Tigger (Aug 21, 2012)

Hopefully solving the previous debate about removing patients from airplanes without having them walk...

Excuse the crap picture, taken right before boarding my SWA flight back to colorado (see you in four months ambulance company, save some OT for me!). This thing is way narrower than a stair chair.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also I have more legroom than I know what do with...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 21, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Hopefully solving the previous debate about removing patients from airplanes without having them walk...
> 
> Excuse the crap picture, taken right before boarding my SWA flight back to colorado (see you in four months ambulance company, save some OT for me!). This thing is way narrower than a stair chair.
> 
> ...



Nice. Got the big seat! 

All aircraft are required to have a stair/aisle chair on board.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 21, 2012)

Purdy!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 21, 2012)

I refuse to call patients customers, and I refuse to say we do customer service in EMS.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 21, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I refuse to call patients customers, and I refuse to say we do customer service in EMS.



Try working in a hospital, it's 100x worse. Everything is about patient or "costumer" satisfaction. In my opinion it is a slippery slope. Patients know this and use it to their advantage, the people who make a scene and cause problems get rewarded for their behavior. Sorry not everyone gets a private room, a room with a view, or whatever. No you can not go out and smoke or order fast food to the cardiac floor because the low sodium diet sucks. But if the patient complains enough they will get whatever they want just because charge nurses down want the bad survey. We had some middle aged wealthy biznitch who was in the hospital for some stupid reason complain and complain about now having a private room until finally they have her one. A few hours later another patient came up who should have gotten a private room but was placed with a roommate and later died. All the family was in the room upset and another patient had to witness it all just because the person who complained the most got what they wanted


----------



## firetender (Aug 21, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I refuse to call patients customers, and I refuse to say we do customer service in EMS.


 
Technically we "deliver human services" and the people we serve are termed 
"Consumers" of our services.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 21, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I refuse to call patients customers, and I refuse to say we do customer service in EMS.



You just said it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 21, 2012)

the_negro_puppy said:


> We joined forces with Fire-fighters and marched on our state parliament today :lol:
> 
> some funny excerpts including challenging the Premier to walk in our boots with boots thrown over the fence.
> 
> ...



I've been following it. I wish you and your fellow employees the best of luck.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 21, 2012)

saskgirl said:


> Yep it's official I'm becoming an old lady...
> My husband just bought me a sewing machine and I am excited about it...



I asked three times today what random pieces of equipment in class cost. My dad used to do that lol


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 21, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Hopefully solving the previous debate about removing patients from airplanes without having them walk...
> 
> Excuse the crap picture, taken right before boarding my SWA flight back to colorado (see you in four months ambulance company, save some OT for me!). This thing is way narrower than a stair chair.
> 
> ...



Where'd the pics go?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 21, 2012)

Potential meningitis exposure...:censored::censored::censored::censored: me


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 21, 2012)

That blows Rob. Got my fingers crossed for you. 

Had a guy my paramedic class get exposed and contract meningitis. He did four days in the ICU. When he came back to school, his new nickname was "the ma-ninja".


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Potential meningitis exposure...:censored::censored::censored::censored: me



Wash it out with copious amounts of H2O2...


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 21, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> "the ma-ninja".



Haha that is awesome


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 21, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Wash it out with copious amounts of H2O2...



I heard Bacardi 151 works great......


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Potential meningitis exposure...:censored::censored::censored::censored: me



Single dose Cipro???

I think Ive decided my next vehicle purchase will be an 03-04 Corvette Z06. Book values are high teens-low 20s, I can easily afford that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 21, 2012)

I must be getting old because now my dream car is a Volvo XC 70 or Saab 95 wagon.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm just trying to figure out how to make "fast" and "usable back seat" go together. At the moment I'm thinking of a WRX early next year.

And n7lxi...you are old .


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 21, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> And n7lxi...you are old .



Look who's talking!


----------



## shiroun (Aug 21, 2012)

Had a definite EMS moment today. I managed to FDGB, hitting a few things on my way down a flight of stairs, realized I was bleeding and didnt know from where. 

This is the stuff that happens when you don't look where you're going and are texting in your girlfriends house.

At any rate, I was in boxers and started getting blood all over them, ran into her bathroom and she came rushing in, right as I hopped in. I showered to clean most of it off, and then turned it off to see if we could pinpoint it.

AS IT TURNS OUT:

I had a lac on my forehead, and bi-lateral epitaxis. This was only about 1/3 of the blood that actually came out (and I'm doing a hard link so no one can get mad at me for posting it. Since I guess it would be NSFW). Yelled for my girlfriend to get the camera so I could take a photo of all the blood.

EDIT: Link fixed

http://i46.tinypic.com/23m62l3.jpg

Certainly not much in comparison to some stuff we've all seen, but it's a lot of fun when its your own.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 21, 2012)

I see a paper cut worth of my own blood and I pass out.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 21, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Wash it out with copious amounts of H2O2...



What, his brain?


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 21, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I must be getting old because now my dream car is a Volvo XC 70 or Saab 95 wagon.



04-07 V70R wagon with the manual trans. Cuz wagons rule.



usalsfyre said:


> I'm just trying to figure out how to make "fast" and "usable back seat" go together. At the moment I'm thinking of a WRX early next year.
> 
> And n7lxi...you are old .



Im including 03-04 Mustang Cobras in the search cuz they have a back seat. Though I really dont care for the backseat and dont intend on kids anytime soon to make it required. This will also be a second car for me so I have my Land Cruiser if room is needed.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Potential meningitis exposure...:censored::censored::censored::censored: me



Worst case scenario you lose 20 IQ points due to the brain swelling and you get promoted to supervisor. Don't sweat it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 21, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Had a definite EMS moment today. I managed to FDGB, hitting a few things on my way down a flight of stairs, realized I was bleeding and didnt know from where.
> 
> This is the stuff that happens when you don't look where you're going and are texting in your girlfriends house.
> 
> ...



umm you're gonna wanna have that looked at I think.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 21, 2012)

Gotta love it when the supervisor says "dang you do know how to play the system". 

Got the ALS shift that I wanted. Average 9 calls per day with a turn around time of about 10 minutes. Busy busy busy.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 22, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> That blows Rob. Got my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Had a guy my paramedic class get exposed and contract meningitis. He did four days in the ICU. When he came back to school, his new nickname was "the ma-ninja".



Well hopefully we wont be sharing a nickname haha



shfd739 said:


> Single dose Cipro???


No, kinda surprised me. She had a hx of viral meningitis so I don't know if that's why?



usalsfyre said:


> I'm just trying to figure out how to make "fast" and "usable back seat" go together. At the moment I'm thinking of a WRX early next year.



My WRX was so much fun.



firefite said:


> Got the ALS shift that I wanted. Average 9 calls per day with a turn around time of about 10 minutes. Busy busy busy.



Nice. Makes the day go by way faster.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 22, 2012)

'92 5-speed ES300 with less than 100k miles shall me mine on the morrow.


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 22, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I see a paper cut worth of my own blood and I pass out.



I imagine you were never one to volunteer for practice sticks?


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 22, 2012)

Was the ghost buster car an ambulance for the 5150 ghost?


----------



## Aprz (Aug 22, 2012)

I hate needles.

Edit: Been trying to memorize the different alpha-1a adrenergic receptor blockers and their different brand names for the past couple of hours, but I keep forgetting them. Bummer.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Worst case scenario you lose 20 IQ points due to the brain swelling and you get promoted to supervisor. Don't sweat it.



Hahahaha I love you. Totally made my morning.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 22, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> And n7lxi...you are old .



Thanks. I prefer "well seasoned".


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 22, 2012)

Passed all my exams this semester. Officially in my final semester of nursing school. Only a couple more months and I am done!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 22, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Passed all my exams this semester. Officially in my final semester of nursing school. Only a couple more months and I am done!



Yea buddy!


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 22, 2012)

Why does FEMA training have to be so long and boring? :wacko:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 22, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Passed all my exams this semester. Officially in my final semester of nursing school. Only a couple more months and I am done!



Well done!


----------



## exodus (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol Hatzalah: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73odiHZN31o


----------



## fast65 (Aug 22, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I'm just trying to figure out how to make "fast"  and "usable back seat" go together. At the moment I'm thinking of a WRX  early next year.
> 
> And n7lxi...you are old .



I suppose it depends on how "usable" you want your back seat to be.  I love my STi, and I can fit two adults in the back seat somewhat comfortably, but other than that, I would consider it to be a large back seat. Another thing to consider would be a WRX wagon...



shfd739 said:


> 04-07 V70R wagon with the manual trans. Cuz wagons rule.
> 
> 
> 
> Im including 03-04 Mustang Cobras in the search cuz they have a back seat. Though I really dont care for the backseat and dont intend on kids anytime soon to make it required. This will also be a second car for me so I have my Land Cruiser if room is needed.



Oh, nothing like a Terminator. The back seat in them is big enough.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 22, 2012)

I had a patient at the psych hospital submit a comment card today saying that I do a good job listening. Too bad I have almost zero interest in psych.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## JPINFV (Aug 22, 2012)

fast65 said:


>



So you're familiar with process group sessions then? Does anyone have any words of encouragement for Fast?


----------



## fast65 (Aug 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> So you're familiar with process group sessions then? Does anyone have any words of encouragement for Fast?



Absolutely not.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I had a patient at the psych hospital submit a comment card today saying that I do a good job listening. Too bad I have almost zero interest in psych.



It'd be even funnier if you were blatently ignoring him the whole time that they were talking to you, and then they put that in.

Getting my 2nd and 3rd tattoos in a week. WELL, potentially 3rd. I kinda want a little smilie face on my upper thigh, just like a $5 thing i'd have him do during my bigger one.


I'm between this (ignore the straight white, that's area that wouldn't be shaded) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or something where it's just the letters engraved in.


----------



## heatherabel3 (Aug 22, 2012)

Comprehensive practical in 55 minutes. I think I'm gonna puke...


----------



## Anjel (Aug 22, 2012)

If only I were this flexible. 

If only.....


----------



## Aidey (Aug 22, 2012)

HA!!!! I am so glad to see I am NOT the only person who sleeps like that in the ambulance. Anjel, I'm stealing this picture to prove to all of my partners I'm not alone!


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 22, 2012)

Geez, what's wrong with the cot?!?


----------



## fast65 (Aug 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> If only I were this flexible.
> 
> If only.....



That's how one of my friends always sleeps in the ambulance as well...of course he's about her size. Fortunately our new ambulances have a pretty generous cab extension, so the seats actually recline most of the way, much more comfortable.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 22, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Geez, what's wrong with the cot?!?



Ewww.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ewww.



I figure if I'm not colonized with it by now it doesn't exist.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll sleep wherever I can, lol. Sometimes I sleep kinda upside on the seat with my head between the driver seat and my seat with a bunch of jackets stuffed there, sometimes my head is on the window, the bench seat, the gurney, the captain seat with my legs on the head of the gurney and really bad posture, like my bum near the edge of the seat, head on steering wheel, etc, lol.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> If only I were this flexible.
> 
> If only.....



Tried that once. Got stuck and had to have my partner open the door and pull me out. I'm not tall or big either. I'm just not really flexible.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> If only I were this flexible.
> 
> If only.....





Aidey said:


> HA!!!! I am so glad to see I am NOT the only person who sleeps like that in the ambulance. Anjel, I'm stealing this picture to prove to all of my partners I'm not alone!





firefite said:


> Tried that once. Got stuck and had to have my partner open the door and pull me out. I'm not tall or big either. I'm just not really flexible.



I can and do sleep like that in the truck. I guess I should bring my own pillow and stop stealing from this disposable ones....


----------



## fast65 (Aug 22, 2012)

Aprz said:


> head on steering wheel, etc, lol.



I tried that once, my head slipped down and honked the horn, scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 22, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I tried that once, my head slipped down and honked the horn, scared the crap out of me.



You're lucky it was only the horn. In our rigs you would have gotten the siren...one feature I cannot stand. Fortunately we can turn it off with a toggle switch on the console in most of the units.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 22, 2012)

NVRob said:


> You're lucky it was only the horn. In our rigs you would have gotten the siren...one feature I cannot stand. Fortunately we can turn it off with a toggle switch on the console in most of the units.



Same with ours, it's a toggle switch.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 22, 2012)

NVRob said:


> You're lucky it was only the horn. In our rigs you would have gotten the siren...one feature I cannot stand. Fortunately we can turn it off with a toggle switch on the console in most of the units.




Can't you just turn the siren off on the control unit for the siren?


----------



## medic417 (Aug 22, 2012)

Wuz up


----------



## medic417 (Aug 22, 2012)

The ceiling

29000


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Can't you just turn the siren off on the control unit for the siren?



I guess theoretically you could...but that's not generally what happens and rookies scare the hell out of themselves when they set the siren off with the horn.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Can't you just turn the siren off on the control unit for the siren?



Button pushing for the siren and lights are not a medic skill. It's purely an EMT skill


----------



## Tigger (Aug 22, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I can and do sleep like that in the truck. I guess I should bring my own pillow and stop stealing from this disposable ones....



I have slept like that and did "self extricate" but I have never been so stiff at work ever. 6' 2'' might be a little much in height for that small of a space.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 22, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I guess theoretically you could...but that's not generally what happens and rookies scare the hell out of themselves when they set the siren off with the horn.




It's one of my OCD things. If I'm not using it, it's turned off. Just tooling around town? Sirens off, siren/horn toggle set to horn, power switch for the back turned off.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> It's one of my OCD things. If I'm not using it, it's turned off. Just tooling around town? Sirens off, siren/horn toggle set to horn, power switch for the back turned off.



But then how will I use the electronic air horn to express my displeasure with poor displays of Bostonian driving?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 22, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I tried that once, my head slipped down and honked the horn, scared the crap out of me.



Did this. Same result lol


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 22, 2012)

Tigger said:


> But then how will I use the electronic air horn to express my displeasure with poor displays of Bostonian driving?




Don't get me started on Boston driving... especially Boston EMS.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 22, 2012)

Tigger said:


> But then how will I use the electronic air horn to express my displeasure with poor displays of Bostonian driving?



Sign language?


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 22, 2012)

That Lexus got bought out from under me. I got a 4runner instead. I think I'll be happier with it.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 22, 2012)

*re*

Take it back and get a Jeep )


----------



## Anjel (Aug 22, 2012)

medic417 said:


> The ceiling
> 
> 29000



Well aren't you smooth.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Don't get me started on Boston driving... especially Boston EMS.



Must take every patient to ED emergent no matter complaint! Must get back in service meow!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 22, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Must take every patient to ED emergent no matter complaint! Must get back in service meow!




10 cars backed up at red light, but lanes in opposite direction clear? No problem... blare siren and horn until cars run the red light for us!


Don't get me started on the number of ambulances (albeit not Boston EMS) I saw running up the 93 with lights and sirens, but going the speed of traffic.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 22, 2012)

Corky said:


> Take it back and get a Jeep )



Only a person who has never driven a Lexus for a week would say that.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 22, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I have slept like that and did "self extricate" but I have never been so stiff at work ever. 6' 2'' might be a little much in height for that small of a space.



i'm 5'9'' and it takes me some finagling to get out of that position...I couldn't imagine another 5 inches on top of that. 



JPINFV said:


> It's one of my OCD things. If I'm not using it, it's turned off. Just tooling around town? Sirens off, siren/horn toggle set to horn, power switch for the back turned off.



I feel like you and I would either have a fantastic partner ship or a great friendship and not be able to work together :lol:



Corky said:


> Take it back and get a Jeep )



HEEP HEEP HEEP HEEP! I love my Jeep. She's my baby.


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 22, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Must take every patient to ED emergent no matter complaint! Must get back in service meow!



haha this made my night


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 22, 2012)

Why is it that whenever I'm coming up with acronyms, the ones I remember best are the dirty ones?

My current acronym for the secondary assessment of the head is particularly... inappropriate.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 22, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Why is it that whenever I'm coming up with acronyms, the ones I remember best are the dirty ones?
> 
> My current acronym for the secondary assessment of the head is particularly... inappropriate.



Whether you like it or not they are way easier to remember that way.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 23, 2012)

NVRob said:


> HEEP HEEP HEEP HEEP! I love my Jeep. She's my baby.



Well I found some info on Ada County for you. Apparently they really like to hire people who drive Evos...so this could be a problem...


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 23, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Well I found some info on Ada County for you. Apparently they really like to hire people who drive Evos...so this could be a problem...











Oh, wait, Evo, not Devo.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 23, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Oh, wait, Evo, not Devo.



Substitutions can be made.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 23, 2012)

Finally had my first interview today. It took two hours, interviewed with an HR rep, then the director of operations, then the director. Then I had a skills assessment which consisted of a map reading test, multiple choice test, essay on why I wanted to work for the company, ECG rhythm test, and a trauma assessment. 

I feel like it all went well, and I should hear by Friday. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Tigger (Aug 23, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Don't get me started on the number of ambulances (albeit not Boston EMS) I saw running up the 93 with lights and sirens, but going the speed of traffic.


I turn the lights off on 93. I hate driving on it enough as it is and driving faster than traffic would mean driving at grossly unsafe speeds.



NVRob said:


> i'm 5'9'' and it takes me some finagling to get out of that position...I couldn't imagine another 5 inches on top of that.


At the 21 hour mark of a 23 hour shift spent entirely in the same ambulance, I could have slept inside the bench seat. It was death.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 23, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> It's one of my OCD things. If I'm not using it, it's turned off. Just tooling around town? Sirens off, siren/horn toggle set to horn, power switch for the back turned off.



Oh thank God! I am not the only one!


----------



## fast65 (Aug 23, 2012)

Ugh, I can't believe I had to call in sick today. My first time calling in sick here, and it's at a time where we're low on staffing. :/


----------



## Achilles (Aug 23, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Ugh, I can't believe I had to call in sick today. My first time calling in sick here, and it's at a time where we're low on staffing. :/



Last night I was having nightmares of whether or not I wanted to be a lathe operator or a salad chef.
Man I was tossing and turning all night!


----------



## FourLoko (Aug 23, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Ugh, I can't believe I had to call in sick today. My first time calling in sick here, and it's at a time where we're low on staffing. :/



Why are they low on staffing? Not your fault.

Too bad for them.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 23, 2012)

FourLoko said:


> Why are they low on staffing? Not your fault.
> 
> Too bad for them.



Because people keep getting sick or injured.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 23, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Because people keep getting sick or injured.



they should stop that


----------



## fast65 (Aug 23, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> they should stop that



If only


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 23, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Last night I was having nightmares of whether or not I wanted to be a lathe operator or a salad chef.
> Man I was tossing and turning all night!



*Insert groan here*


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 23, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Last night I was having nightmares of whether or not I wanted to be a lathe operator or a salad chef.
> Man I was tossing and turning all night!



I don't know what's worse the joke or the fact that it took me 15 seconds to get it


----------



## exodus (Aug 23, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I don't know what's worse the joke or the fact that it took me 15 seconds to get it



Having taken metal shop in HS I got it and laughed out loud.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 23, 2012)

I have discovered what may be seen by many, as the greatest creation of 2012...chocolate Snack Pack mixed with peanut butter. You're welcome Earth.

Disclaimer: I'm sure I'm not the only one to discover this.


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 23, 2012)

Well the Bad Kitty has quickly figured out that the spray bottle doesn't actually hurt, so just screws his little eyes shut to the water and continues his mischief--which today was an entire plate of pasta on the floor.


----------



## sperry (Aug 23, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I have discovered what may be seen by many, as the greatest creation of 2012...chocolate Snack Pack mixed with peanut butter. You're welcome Earth.
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm sure I'm not the only one to discover this.



I think that raising the bar a bit and upgrading to PB/Nutella sandwiches would also be among the nicer things here on Earth.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 23, 2012)

sperry said:


> I think that raising the bar a bit and upgrading to PB/Nutella sandwiches would also be among the nicer things here on Earth.



Nutella is the bomb!!!

When we went to Italy there were these sidewalk crepe stands that made fresh Nutella crepes..Freaking awesome.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 23, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Nutella is the bomb!!!



Quoted for truth!


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 23, 2012)

A restaurant near work makes a Nutella calzone with chopped almonds inside, dusted with icing sugar and served with a sour cherry sauce.

AH - MAZE - ING.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 23, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Nutella is the bomb!!!
> 
> When we went to Italy there were these sidewalk crepe stands that made fresh Nutella crepes..Freaking awesome.



I have no Nutella right now


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 23, 2012)

A spider bit my gluteus maximus !!!


----------



## shiroun (Aug 23, 2012)

lateralligator said:


> Well the Bad Kitty has quickly figured out that the spray bottle doesn't actually hurt, so just screws his little eyes shut to the water and continues his mischief--which today was an entire plate of pasta on the floor.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdNu8xV3gZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 23, 2012)

I really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really HATE job hunting.  It would be so much easier if I could convince my husband to move.  That way I could expand the area I am looking in.  No such luck though...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 23, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> I really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really HATE job hunting.  It would be so much easier if I could convince my husband to move.  That way I could expand the area I am looking in.  No such luck though...



Oh no! Did they end up cutting your position?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 24, 2012)

I absolutely love being related to a State Fair Princess. ^_^ And I get to hang out with her all weekend. This means I can go pretty much anywhere I want and do anything and everyone will be ok with it.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 24, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> I really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really HATE job hunting.  It would be so much easier if I could convince my husband to move.  That way I could expand the area I am looking in.  No such luck though...



I feel you here, and because my fiance is in grad school, no moving for me either


----------



## Anjel (Aug 24, 2012)

I am supposed to be off work in 1 min. Instead I am taking a 5150 to the ER. 

I would be upset if my husband deleted my FB and I lost contact with my boyfriend too.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 24, 2012)

Double


----------



## CritterNurse (Aug 24, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> I really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really HATE job hunting.  It would be so much easier if I could convince my husband to move.  That way I could expand the area I am looking in.  No such luck though...



I hear you. I just finally found a job, and I had been laid off for almost a year.


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 24, 2012)

shiroun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdNu8xV3gZg[/YOUTUBE]



LOL. Yep. That's about right.


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Oh no! Did they end up cutting your position?



We haven't gotten the official word yet, so I don't know when my last day will be, but rumors from a very reliable source confirm it is a done deal.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 24, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> This means I can go pretty much anywhere I want and do anything and everyone will be ok with it.



I do the same thing wearing my uniform.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 24, 2012)

I just had a patient vaso-vagal down to a junctional escape in the 20-30s while having a bowl movement. Fun stuff.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 24, 2012)

Manic patients (GAF of 20-30) are funny and entertaining.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 24, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> We haven't gotten the official word yet, so I don't know when my last day will be, but rumors from a very reliable source confirm it is a done deal.



Bummer, I'm sorry! Best of luck to you in your job search!


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Manic patients (GAF of 20-30) are funny and entertaining.



That's the magic number...over 30 is boring and under 20 is just depressing


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 24, 2012)

How on earth do some of these people make it through RN/PA school?

Just had a 59 y/o make complaining of lethargy, muscular fatigue and dizziness since Tuesday.

This PA at the clinic tells me they can't figure out whatsoever what is wrong with him he needs to go to the ER.

Meanwhile, in the bus the patient tells me he was started on lithium on Monday. Complaining of all the side effects of lithium and the PA really can't even consider it as a possible cause?

Unreal...


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 24, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> How on earth do some of these people make it through RN/PA school?
> 
> Just had a 59 y/o make complaining of lethargy, muscular fatigue and dizziness since Tuesday.
> 
> ...



Has he had a blood level drawn yet? Probably not if just started it Monday. Sounds like lithium toxicity. Are they also on any diuretics? Hyponatremia can cause increased levels IIRC


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 24, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Has he had a blood level drawn yet? Probably not if just started it Monday. Sounds like lithium toxicity. Are they also on any diuretics? Hyponatremia can cause increased levels IIRC



HCTZ

They didn't draw any labs but the PA kept insuring me "he's not orthostatic" for whatever reason. Must of mentioned it 3 times.

He's a PA im a lowly paramedic.How am I able to gather a clue as to what it MIGHT be at a minimum and he can't provide me a damn thing? Problem started the day after a new prescription, of a psych med at that.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 24, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> HCTZ
> 
> They didn't draw any labs but the PA kept insuring me "he's not orthostatic" for whatever reason. Must of mentioned it 3 times.
> 
> He's a PA im a lowly paramedic.How am I able to gather a clue as to what it MIGHT be at a minimum in when you can't? Problem started the day after a new prescription, of a psych med at that.



I could be wrong but I am pretty sure HCTZ and lithium is a bad combination



Edit: Too bad the PA didn't have WebMD haha
http://www.webmd.com/drugs/drug-5310-Hydrochlorothiazide+Oral.aspx?drugid=5310&drugname=Hydrochlorothiazide+Oral&dmid=77&dmtitle=THIAZIDE%20DIURETICS/LITHIUM&intrtype=DRUG&pagenumber=9


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 24, 2012)

As per epocrates, "combo may increase lithium levels to toxicity"

The part that irks me is the PA provided me nothing. He didn't even know the patient was Rx lithium on Monday. Did he not do an assessment whatsoever?


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 24, 2012)

Senior year = career crisis. I can't be the only one freaking out, here. This is terrifying 

Also, every career path I can think of has problems. Serious ones.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 24, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Senior year = career crisis. I can't be the only one freaking out, here. This is terrifying
> 
> Also, every career path I can think of has problems. Serious ones.



High school senior?

Can't go wrong with nursing, or the dreaded med school if you are up to it...

Nursing you can work anywhere in the country and it's only 4 years good pay.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 24, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> High school senior?
> 
> Can't go wrong with nursing, or the dreaded med school if you are up to it...
> 
> Nursing you can work anywhere in the country and it's only 4 years good pay.



Ohhhh noessssssss you can't recommend nursing! This is an EMS forum :deadhorse:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 24, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Ohhhh noessssssss you can't recommend nursing! This is an EMS forum :deadhorse:



Quite honestly I don't recommend the EMS path to anyone...

(please don't hurt me)


Only time I actually tell someone to get into EMS is when they ask me how they can become a firefighter.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 24, 2012)

There's places where you can be a career medic and live comfortably while supporting a family. The trick is finding one then getting hired on!

There are a few out there that I've been very very tempted to apply to...I just don't really want to know what kind of wrath would rain down on me after them spending all the money to put me through an academy and FTO period. 

Hopefully there will be some spots left after a couple years of experience. I'm definitely in one of the better systems for new medics to gain experience in.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 24, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> High school senior?
> 
> Can't go wrong with nursing, or the dreaded med school if you are up to it...
> 
> Nursing you can work anywhere in the country and it's only 4 years good pay.



Appreciate it, but college senior (AB, economics). I suppose I could do a post-bac year for med school, as I only have the bio and math prerequisites done (still would need chem, physics, and English). Frankly, I don't think I have the compassion/level of tolerance for patients necessary for nursing 

I don't think I would want to be FT/career EMS, but I can't shake the bug, so I think volley and/or part-time EMS would be wonderful. One day, maybe, if I go about it the right way, it'd be a great learning experience to get a P-card.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 24, 2012)

I need to move to a different city I feel like I live in Mogadishu. There is a murder, robbery, or assault literally everyday around my school. Last week some kid walked up to a girl talking on the phone in her car and shot her in the face just to steal her cellphone. Seriously what is wrong with people. And that wasnt even in a bad part of town. Conceal and carry? I think so. 


That being said, I am putting together my application for an ER residency at our level 1 trauma center / teaching hospital. I shadowed there a few times and their patient volume and variety is amazing. It would be a great place to learn.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 24, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I need to move to a different city I feel like I live in Mogadishu...That being said, I am putting together my application for an ER residency at our level 1 trauma center / teaching hospital. I shadowed there a few times and their patient volume and variety is amazing. It would be a great place to learn.



Sounds like Baltimore?


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 24, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Sounds like Baltimore?



Saint Louis, MO


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 24, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Saint Louis, MO



Ahh, makes sense as well. I hear StL is pretty rough. Great medicine though, right? Always did have a high opinion of WUSTL and the hospitals in StL.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 24, 2012)

So I bought my truck for $1k below blue book value because the AC didn't blow cold and it only had one key. Fixed both of those for less than 100 dollars. I win


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 24, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Ahh, makes sense as well. I hear StL is pretty rough. Great medicine though, right? Always did have a high opinion of WUSTL and the hospitals in StL.



Ya WUSTL is a great med school and Barnes-Jewish hospital is ranked like #6. Our children's hospital is pretty high up there too. I love doing clinicals at BJH, you get to see a lot of things you don't normally see at other hospitals.

Idk if you know the saint Louis area but my school is located on the Wash U / BJH campus with the college of pharmacy and a few other places.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 24, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Ya WUSTL is a great med school and Barnes-Jewish hospital is ranked like #6. Our children's hospital is pretty high up there too. I love doing clinicals at BJH, you get to see a lot of things you don't normally see at other hospitals.
> 
> Idk if you know the saint Louis area but my school is located on the Wash U / BJH campus with the college of pharmacy and a few other places.



Haven't been, but done a looooot of looking at programs at WUSTL though. Would like to take a trip out to StL at some point to see WUSTL.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 24, 2012)

Got marks finalized for my EMR course today, 97.6%. 

Now it seems like I may not be able to take the registration exam until January, as the November one is probably full. :wacko: <_< That means that somehow I have to keep my skills and knowledge fresh and current for 5 months! Any suggestions? (Unfortunately getting a job in EMS pre-test isn't really an option.)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 24, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Got marks finalized for my EMR course today, 97.6%.
> 
> Now it seems like I may not be able to take the registration exam until January, as the November one is probably full. :wacko: <_< That means that somehow I have to keep my skills and knowledge fresh and current for 5 months! Any suggestions? (Unfortunately getting a job in EMS pre-test isn't really an option.)



Nice, congrats. Why do you have to wait so long? Just keep studying and you'll be alright.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 24, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Appreciate it, but college senior (AB, economics). I suppose I could do a post-bac year for med school, as I only have the bio and math prerequisites done (still would need chem, physics, and English). Frankly, I don't think I have the compassion/level of tolerance for patients necessary for nursing
> 
> I don't think I would want to be FT/career EMS, but I can't shake the bug, so I think volley and/or part-time EMS would be wonderful. One day, maybe, if I go about it the right way, it'd be a great learning experience to get a P-card.



I'm in your boat right now as well. I am trying to make sure that I take the prerequisite courses for PA or Nursing programs. Current plan is to take a few years off school and get a job as a ski patroller for a bit. Maybe try and swing some rural EMS as well, but I'm like you. I love EMS, but I am not working BLS forever and it seems a bit silly to go to medic school immediately after getting a four year degree.


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 24, 2012)

So, do I call in sick to work tomorrow? I have 2 1/2 days of sick time I am not going to get paid for if I don't use it. I most likely only have 3 or 4 shifts left to work. I could call it a mental health day. Heaven knows, we have been under enough stress lately to easily justify it.


----------



## exodus (Aug 24, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> So, do I call in sick to work tomorrow? I have 2 1/2 days of sick time I am not going to get paid for if I don't use it. I most likely only have 3 or 4 shifts left to work. I could call it a mental health day. Heaven knows, we have been under enough stress lately to easily justify it.



What are they gonna do? Fire you?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 24, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> So, do I call in sick to work tomorrow? I have 2 1/2 days of sick time I am not going to get paid for if I don't use it. I most likely only have 3 or 4 shifts left to work. I could call it a mental health day. Heaven knows, we have been under enough stress lately to easily justify it.



Do you get paid for sick time? 

We do but we get paid our hourly, no OT so We lose 4 hours of OT pay for every sick. 

I vote mental health day as long as it isn't a money issue.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone getting guild wars2?

Launches tnite 3am EST. 12 pacific.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Do you get paid for sick time?
> 
> We do but we get paid our hourly, no OT so We lose 4 hours of OT pay for every sick.
> 
> I vote mental health day as long as it isn't a money issue.



I love ETO, I have 150 hours. I plan on saving them until I'm a nurse and taking a nice vacation.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 24, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I'm in your boat right now as well. I am trying to make sure that I take the prerequisite courses for PA or Nursing programs. Current plan is to take a few years off school and get a job as a ski patroller for a bit. Maybe try and swing some rural EMS as well, but I'm like you. I love EMS, but I am not working BLS forever and it seems a bit silly to go to medic school immediately after getting a four year degree.



What've you taken as far as PA or RN (NP?) prereqs? It seems like they're broader and less standardized than MD/DO prereqs, far as I can see.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 24, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Anyone getting guild wars2?
> 
> Launches tnite 3am EST. 12 pacific.



No I'm not 12!
I play cool games like Arma 2 and Counter Strike


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Do you get paid for sick time?
> 
> We do but we get paid our hourly, no OT so We lose 4 hours of OT pay for every sick.
> 
> I vote mental health day as long as it isn't a money issue.



Our contract states that there is no affect on our OT if we used paid time off.  They did that after it was pointed out that it used to cost us $100 per shift to take vacation time.  Since we were loosing money on vacation days, it applies to any of our paid time off.  Everything else, I will get a check for.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Nice, congrats. Why do you have to wait so long? Just keep studying and you'll be alright.



They only hold the exams every two months, the deadline for the September one was a couple weeks back, and the November one is likely full. (So I've heard, that will be confirmed once they process my application.) That just leaves January. :unsure:

I'll plan out some studying on a regular basis, and use the time to pick up some other certs: H2S, First Aid & BLS Instructor, TDG, WHIMIS, etc... Plus I'll spend a good chunk of time learning on EMTLife, of course!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 24, 2012)

I love StL, I lived there twice. First time in Tower Grove, second time in Soulard. I did radio there, not EMS, but if there was ever a great EMS career opportunity there, I'd move back in a second. I have great memories from there.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 24, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I love StL, I lived there twice. First time in Tower Grove, second time in Soulard. I did radio there, not EMS, but if there was ever a great EMS career opportunity there, I'd move back in a second. I have great memories from there.



I love Soulard. If I get a job at Barnes I might look into getting a loft down there. I used to live right by tower grove. EMS in the city isn't very good right now but the county medic/FF have it made.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 24, 2012)

BLS Training:


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 24, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> BLS Training:



Someone else monitors http://whatshouldwecallmedschool.tumblr.com/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2012)

Ooh the good thing about knowing people is it makes recerts much easier, quicker, and cheaper.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 24, 2012)

firefite said:


> Ooh the good thing about knowing people is it makes recerts much easier, quicker, and cheaper.



But does that make it right? 

Recerts do exist for a reason. Granted the material is usually laughable.


----------



## rennex (Aug 24, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Anyone getting guild wars2?
> 
> Launches tnite 3am EST. 12 pacific.



I'd love to but since medic school starts in a week, I don't think its a good idea :wacko:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 25, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> But does that make it right?
> 
> Recerts do exist for a reason. Granted the material is usually laughable.



Well I've been having to teach the new material for a while now and technically we did cover everything that was required for the recert so I don't see any problems with it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 25, 2012)

*Ladies and gentlemen please observe the fasten seatbelt sign*

You know how flight attendants are always nagging you about keeping your set belt on in case of "unexpected turbulence"? It doesn't get more unexpected than his. Code 4 clear air turbulence at cruise. Tossed us around like toys.







And one of me in the ER after bouncing off the ceiling, wall, floor and ceiling again.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 25, 2012)

I would've :censored::censored::censored::censored: myself!


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 25, 2012)

Can't WAIT to tell all the new freshmen pre-meds who don't seem to understand that medicine involves patient care and bodily fluids about my last few calls.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 25, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Someone else monitors http://whatshouldwecallmedschool.tumblr.com/



Guilty as charged! 

BBG: Anything exciting? Maybe a subdural hematoma or an open pneumothorax? They don't just put anyone in those fancy gowns ya know!

Oh, wait. Maybe they do.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 25, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I would've :censored::censored::censored::censored: myself!



Who says I didn't?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 25, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Guilty as charged!
> 
> BBG: Anything exciting? Maybe a subdural hematoma or an open pneumothorax? They don't just put anyone in those fancy gowns ya know!
> 
> Oh, wait. Maybe they do.



Right arm is numb and lots of neck shoulder and arm pain but x rays were negative. Doc says if I still have numbness in a few days to get an MRI.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 25, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I would've :censored::censored::censored::censored: myself!



Oy vey such a mess!

Me too.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 25, 2012)

I give you the inside of BBG's head. Just as empty as everyone expected I suspect.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I give you the inside of BBG's head. Just as empty as everyone expected I suspect.



hope everything works out ok. Btw, it's been a bit since I've been on the site, so how is the medic program going?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 25, 2012)

Wheel said:


> hope everything works out ok. Btw, it's been a bit since I've been on the site, so how is the medic program going?



We're on a 14 day break and are supposed to be doing OR clinical but sounds like hospital is being a little picky about paperwork so we're currently on hold. I'm using the time to get ahead on reading. So far I've got a 91 average. Hoping I can keep it up.

Welcome back.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 25, 2012)

My partners snoring is louder than the tv...... He is in a different room. Going to be a long night.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> We're on a 14 day break and are supposed to be doing OR clinical but sounds like hospital is being a little picky about paperwork so we're currently on hold. I'm using the time to get ahead on reading. So far I've got a 91 average. Hoping I can keep it up.
> 
> Welcome back.



Thank you. The OR was my favorite. I enjoyed picking the brains of the anesthesiologists and sitting in on surgeries.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 25, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I do the same thing wearing my uniform.



No you don't. Not quite. I guarantee it..... h34r:


----------



## Anjel (Aug 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I give you the inside of BBG's head. Just as empty as everyone expected I suspect.



So glad my BBG is ok. 

But your C1 in the first X-ray looks really funny. Like a snork. Haha


----------



## medic417 (Aug 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> And one of me in the ER after bouncing off the ceiling, wall, floor and ceiling again.



Holy crap batman you are bald.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 25, 2012)

My movie came in the mail today from EMTLife. I'm stoked haha, my dad had a photo of him and raquel welch that he carried around for 12 years in his helmet.

Anyway, I cant wait to watch it.


----------



## nemedic (Aug 25, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I have discovered what may be seen by many, as the greatest creation of 2012...chocolate Snack Pack mixed with peanut butter. You're welcome Earth.
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm sure I'm not the only one to discover this.



Damn you fast, now that people know about them, my potential supply is dwindling.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 25, 2012)

What's another word for thesaurus?


----------



## nemedic (Aug 25, 2012)

Rhonda said:


> Why does FEMA training have to be so long and boring? :wacko:



Because it is from the government and here to help.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 25, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> What've you taken as far as PA or RN (NP?) prereqs? It seems like they're broader and less standardized than MD/DO prereqs, far as I can see.



2 Semesters chem, 2 semester calc, 1 semester psych, 1 semester sociology, 1 semester English, 1 semester stats, and 2 semesters biology coming up. Not great, but it's really all I've had time for considering I'm a political science major and took worthless classes as a freshman.


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 25, 2012)

Achilles said:


> What's another word for thesaurus?



Here ya go!



> Main Entry:
> thesaurus  [thi-sawr-uhs]
> Part of Speech: 	noun
> Definition: 	dictionary of synonyms and antonyms
> ...


----------



## Achilles (Aug 25, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Here ya go!



 Is it true that cannibals don't eat clowns because they taste funny?


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 25, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Is it true that cannibals don't eat clowns because they taste funny?



It is!

Factoid: They always avoid the upper arm for the same reason.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 25, 2012)

shiroun said:


> My movie came in the mail today from EMTLife. I'm stoked haha, my dad had a photo of him and raquel welch that he carried around for 12 years in his helmet.
> 
> Anyway, I cant wait to watch it.



Very cool lol


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 25, 2012)

Talking about oldies anyone remember this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7C3c4Dn3UgQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player ?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 25, 2012)

RIP Neil Armstrong.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Very cool lol



Maybe i should've cleaned up. Having my ointment out... well thats just weird!:rofl:


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 25, 2012)

Tigger said:


> 2 Semesters chem, 2 semester calc, 1 semester psych, 1 semester sociology, 1 semester English, 1 semester stats, and 2 semesters biology coming up. Not great, but it's really all I've had time for considering I'm a political science major and took worthless classes as a freshman.



Ah, beat me. I have 1 semester calc (covered Calc 1 and 2), 1 semester calc-based stats, 3 semesters of bio (2 of 3 w/lab), and 1 semester of psych. Sounds like I need to bone up on physical sciences. Econ major, myself.

When do you graduate? I'm May of 2013.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm currently under a Tropical Storm Watch. w00t!


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 25, 2012)

Mental health days are wayyyyy underrated.  Granted all the stressors I currently have are still in place, but I am feeling like I am in a much better place to be able to deal with them now.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 25, 2012)

So I was all stoked that I'd never have to do a NICU transport since I'm a medic now and the usually send an intermediate driver with the NICU transport team...boy was I wrong. 3 hours of waiting and counting with a 2 hour drive behind me then another's he same 2 hour drive home with the little one. Needless to say, I won't be getting off on time tonight.

Note to all you NICU transport team members out there: don't argue with the paramedic when he says he's note running code through BFE when there's no one around. 1) the sirens don't make us go faster, I'll speed and light up if we hit traffic but that's my final offer 2) it's my rig and my responsibility, 3) if we don't make it there it's not going to help the babe at all...


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 25, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Mental health days are wayyyyy underrated.  Granted all the stressors I currently have are still in place, but I am feeling like I am in a much better place to be able to deal with them now.



I took one just 2 weeks ago, they're always awesome when it leads to a 4 day weekend.  


Considering that's only my second day I've taken off in 11 months, I'm not ashamed.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 25, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Maybe i should've cleaned up. Having my ointment out... well thats just weird!:rofl:



Lol I was just looking at my desk and ive got a big tube of ointment on it too. Use it for my mosquito bites.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 25, 2012)

Just had a VT/TDP arrest (caused by R-on-T PVC). Family decided not resuscitate. Progressed into VF them finally into asystole. Took 45 mins


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 25, 2012)

I might be too tired to drink this glass of wine.

Yet I must try.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 25, 2012)

What's BFE?


----------



## medic417 (Aug 25, 2012)

Aprz said:


> What's BFE?



Your just trying to get him to say a dirty word.h34r:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 25, 2012)

Overtime tomorrow. Yippee.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 25, 2012)

Aprz said:


> What's BFE?



Butt Fornicating Egypt.

/snooty versions of curse words aren't censored...


----------



## MrJones (Aug 25, 2012)

Pharmacology flash cards and the night race at Bristol don't mix.


just sayin'....


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 25, 2012)

How I wish I just went to school right off the bat for nursing or something.

I am so sick of spending 40 hours a week locked in a box with complete morons.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 25, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> How I wish I just went to school right off the bat for nursing or something.
> 
> I am so sick of spending 40 hours a week locked in a box with complete morons.



So you want to get out of a mobile box with windows to instead lock yourself in a windowless study room box for 40/hr a week? Either way, you're going to have to deal with complete morons.*


*feel free to substitute medical school with nursing school before anyone's underwear gets tangled.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 25, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> I'm currently under a Tropical Storm Watch. w00t!



Not fair!

I miss the hurricane parties from when I worked/lived on the northern Gulf Coast


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 25, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> So you want to get out of a mobile box with windows to instead lock yourself in a windowless study room box for 40/hr a week? Either way, you're going to have to deal with complete morons.*
> 
> 
> *feel free to substitute medical school with nursing school before anyone's underwear gets tangled.



Your fellow medical students are that dumb?


Today's partner gave aspirin to our asthma patient. Last week another partner gave benadryl to a food poisoning.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 25, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Your fellow medical students are that dumb?
> 
> 
> Today's partner gave aspirin to our asthma patient. Last week another partner gave benadryl to a food poisoning.



Did he at least nebulize the aspirin? And food posioning is somewhat like an allergy. Kind of? Maybe?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 25, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Did he at least nebulize the aspirin? And food posioning is somewhat like an allergy. Kind of? Maybe?



Nope! Talk about lazy!

Actually had the patient chew it. Can you believe that crap!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 25, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Your fellow medical students are that dumb?
> 
> 
> Today's partner gave aspirin to our asthma patient. Last week another partner gave benadryl to a food poisoning.



Well... depends on their reasoning.



But I'd take that over a firefighter/"EMT" asking why I want a BGL done on an unconscious seizure patient...


----------



## shiroun (Aug 25, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Nope! Talk about lazy!
> 
> Actually had the patient chew it. Can you believe that crap!



You seem a little more agitated then usual. Just remember that everyone is trying their best, help them fix their mistakes, so they don't do it again.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 25, 2012)

shiroun said:


> You seem a little more agitated then usual. Just remember that everyone is trying their best, help them fix their mistakes, so they don't do it again.



Correction: MOST people are trying their best. There are those few who don't give a rat's hind quarters. Unfortunately EMS doesn't have even close to as much room as other professions to tolerate those types of people.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 25, 2012)

shiroun said:


> You seem a little more agitated then usual. Just remember that everyone is trying their best, help them fix their mistakes, so they don't do it again.



It doesnt work that way in medicine. Or atleast it shouldn't.

There is no "I tried my best" when you blatantly give a non-indicated treatment and don't have the knowledge to back it up when you get a sit down for it.

Sorry I tried my hardest isn't a good defense in a courtroom either.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 25, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> It doesnt work that way in medicine. Or atleast it shouldn't.
> 
> There is no "I tried my best" when you blatantly give a non-indicated treatment and don't have the knowledge to back it up when you get a sit down for it.
> 
> Sorry I tried my hardest isn't a good defense in a courtroom either.



Standard of Care: Providing the same level of care that another equivalently trained provider would also provide in the same situation. AKA, if 9/10 EMTs think what you did was stupid, it is.

I agree, providing drugs that clearly aren't indicated is simply not good enough. In the ASA case, what if the patient had an undiagnosed (or diagnosed but yet to be discussed) bleeding disorder? That easily would fit the legal recipe for negligence.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 25, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Well... depends on their reasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'd take that over a firefighter/"EMT" asking why I want a BGL done on an unconscious seizure patient...



Shame you can't just strip them of their cert right then and there. Seems like he doesn't really care very much about the most important (EMT) part of his job, because, after all: firefighters don't fight fires very much.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 26, 2012)

NYmedic if you feel that many people are incompetent and not doing their job right, you should get involve in helping to correct  this issue such as teaching, or training,  or management.


----------



## Aidey (Aug 26, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> NYmedic if you feel that many people are incompetent and not doing their job right, you should get involve in helping to correct  this issue such as teaching, or training,  or *management*.



:rofl::rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 26, 2012)

Aidey said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl:



Lol, yes that is managements focus isnt it


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 26, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Your fellow medical students are that dumb?
> 
> 
> Today's partner gave aspirin to our asthma patient. Last week another partner gave benadryl to a food poisoning.



A few are dumber than a box of rocks, but most aren't


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 26, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Standard of Care: Providing the same level of care that another equivalently trained provider would also provide in the same situation. AKA, if 9/10 EMTs think what you did was stupid, it is.
> 
> I agree, providing drugs that clearly aren't indicated is simply not good enough. In the ASA case, what if the patient had an undiagnosed (or diagnosed but yet to be discussed) bleeding disorder? That easily would fit the legal recipe for negligence.



Standard of care shouldn't matter in EMS. Half the time, if 9/10 EMTs think something is stupid, it's because they don't understand the what/when/why/how of the intervention. Just ask your average EMT if it's possible to clear c-spine in the field and most will say something about not having an x-ray. Apparently they don't understand NEXUS criteria. 

Also, giving ASA to a patient who has an undiagnosed bleeding disorder is not negligence, nor is giving it to someone who says that they don't have a bleeding disorder when they do.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 26, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> A few are dumber than a box of rocks, but most aren't



Really doesn't surprise me, to be honest.  People think that just because someone has MD or DO after their name, they MUST be smart.  Spend one day talking to many SNF physician med directors and it will prove otherwise.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 26, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Really doesn't surprise me, to be honest.  People think that just because someone has MD or DO after their name, they MUST be smart.  Spend one day talking to many SNF physician med directors and it will prove otherwise.



Burrrrrn

Then again, lazy ≠ stupid.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 26, 2012)

If MD are dumb,  then it should be easy to go from Emt/p to MD right? Lol,  or was it maybe because it was a medical student who is still going to school for it and hasn't had much pt interaction yet... recall the first time you took vitals behind a rig, wasn't that easy? Also some drs who are specialist in a certain field forget of about certain things that they never practise, kinda like those Emt that never practice skills learned in class forget.


----------



## med51fl (Aug 26, 2012)

The main difference I have noticed in my area over the last several years is that there are an increasing number of people getting into EMS because "it is a job".  They really do not have an interest beyond punching in and punching out.  They do the basic required things and not an ounce more.  They all have these dreams of getting hired by a "fire-rescue department" where they won't have to do so much "EMS sh#t".  Then they will be cool firemen.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 26, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> If MD are dumb,  then it should be easy to go from Emt/p to MD right? Lol,  or was it maybe because it was a medical student who is still going to school for it and hasn't had much pt interaction yet... recall the first time you took vitals behind a rig, wasn't that easy? Also some drs who are specialist in a certain field forget of about certain things that they never practise, kinda like those Emt that never practice skills learned in class forget.



Oh yes, my bad, it was a medical student acting as an SNF medical director.  You caught me.  I shall go shame myself now.


There are idiots in every profession, regardless of title.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 26, 2012)

Always remember that the person who graduated last in their class is still called Doctor.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 26, 2012)

med51fl said:


> The main difference I have noticed in my area over the last several years is that there are an increasing number of people getting into EMS because "it is a job".  They really do not have an interest beyond punching in and punching out.  They do the basic required things and not an ounce more.  They all have these dreams of getting hired by a "fire-rescue department" where they won't have to do so much "EMS sh#t".  Then they will be cool firemen.



First time I took vitals on someone in a rig they died in the middle of it. 

"She's got a systolic but I couldn't get a diastolic. Then I re-took it and the systolic disappeared. John, what happened?"

"Uh... she's dead bud."

"Oh."


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 26, 2012)

Code #2 this weekend. Post op patient went into some goofy looking AIVR after developing a tamponade. Apparently they are opening up his sternotomy right now....


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 26, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Standard of care shouldn't matter in EMS. Half the time, if 9/10 EMTs think something is stupid, it's because they don't understand the what/when/why/how of the intervention. Just ask your average EMT if it's possible to clear c-spine in the field and most will say something about not having an x-ray. Apparently they don't understand NEXUS criteria.
> 
> Also, giving ASA to a patient who has an undiagnosed bleeding disorder is not negligence, nor is giving it to someone who says that they don't have a bleeding disorder when they do.



If you gave ASA when it was indicated (ischemic heart pain), and there were complications due to a unknown bleeding disorder, you're right - that's not negligence. (Unless the patient told you about the disorder, but that's another issue.) Its when you decide to give ASA for a situation in which it clearly is not appropriate that the problem exists. If complications arose, whether you could predict them or not, all the requirements for criminal negligence are there. (Duty to act, violation of protocol or standard of care, damage caused, and directly caused by you.)

As for the standard of care, you may think it doesn't apply in EMS, but the court system disagrees. I can't give nitro to my 85 y/o patient with a c/c of n/v who just popped a Viagra and say "oh, you just don't understand." I'd get raked over the coals by my partner, supervisor, medical director, and possibly a judge - in that order.


----------



## Aidey (Aug 26, 2012)

I would love to see some hard data on court judgements against EMS for violating the "standard of care" that does not qualify as gross stupidity and negligence. Look at all the trauma scenarios people post and say they would back board because of the standard of care. Now compare their opinion to the medical literature that shows backabords are at best useless and probably harmful. Which one is going to be more credible in court?


----------



## Tigger (Aug 26, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> It doesnt work that way in medicine. Or atleast it shouldn't.
> 
> There is no "I tried my best" when you blatantly give a non-indicated treatment and don't have the knowledge to back it up when you get a sit down for it.
> 
> Sorry I tried my hardest isn't a good defense in a courtroom either.



This is the troof. I'm all about educating others but at the same time it is not my job to repeatedly correct the ignorance of my coworkers. If I tell you once that you did something stupid that is not allowable (tough to do at BLS), that should be enough. To err is human, but only the first time.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 26, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I would love to see some hard data on court judgements against EMS for violating the "standard of care" that does not qualify as gross stupidity and negligence. Look at all the trauma scenarios people post and say they would back board because of the standard of care. Now compare their opinion to the medical literature that shows backabords are at best useless and probably harmful. Which one is going to be more credible in court?



If your protocols said backboard and the patient suffered spinal injuries directly related to you NOT backboarding, the court will find against you. Until you have an MD, judges don't like seeing you alter protocols on a whim. 

I agree, the medical literature on backboards is overwhelming, and there are way more times they're used than when they should be. But that is a discussion that you should be having with your medical director - not a judge.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 26, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> If your protocols said backboard and the patient suffered spinal injuries directly related to you NOT backboarding, the court will find against you. Until you have an MD, judges don't like seeing you alter protocols on a whim.
> 
> I agree, the medical literature on backboards is overwhelming, and there are way more times they're used than when they should be. But that is a discussion that you should be having with your medical director - not a judge.



Find me a single court case where any ruling was made insinuating in any way shape or form that due to EMS not backboarding a patient that an injury was caused or exacerbated.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 26, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> As for the standard of care, you may think it doesn't apply in EMS, but the court system disagrees. I can't give nitro to my 85 y/o patient with a c/c of n/v who just popped a Viagra and say "oh, you just don't understand." I'd get raked over the coals by my partner, supervisor, medical director, and possibly a judge - in that order.



There's more than a slight difference between a well known and universal medication contraindication and some of the real stupidity that EMS does... like "Supplemental oxygen and backboards FOR EVERYONE!" (hear that last sentence in this voice...). A paramedic who properly applies NEXUS criteria to not backboard someone after an accident is not going to get charged with negligence if the patient ends up having a vertebral column injury.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 26, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> If your protocols said backboard and the patient suffered spinal injuries directly related to you NOT backboarding, the court will find against you. Until you have an MD, judges don't like seeing you alter protocols on a whim.
> 
> I agree, the medical literature on backboards is overwhelming, and there are way more times they're used than when they should be. But that is a discussion that you should be having with your medical director - not a judge.



1. However there are some systems that includes lines like the following in their protocols. "Standing orders are to be utilized as clinically indicated. Not every standing order in a treatment protocol must be carried out on every patient treated under that treatment protocol. *Discretionary judgment is required.*" (emphasis added). It's really hard to argue that the protocols are the standard of care and should be followed like a cookbook when the protocol states that judgement is required to implement anything in it. 

2. The cookbook-ocol mentality is why I'm no longer in EMS as an EMT and didn't advance to paramedic.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 26, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> There's more than a slight difference between a well known and universal medication contraindication and some of the real stupidity that EMS does... like "Supplemental oxygen and backboards FOR EVERYONE!" (hear that last sentence in this voice...). A paramedic who properly applies NEXUS criteria to not backboard someone after an accident is not going to get charged with negligence if the patient ends up having a vertebral column injury.



Omgzzzzz it's your 10,000th post!!!!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 26, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Omgzzzzz it's your 10,000th post!!!!!!



Hahaha.... didn't even realize it. I've been here way too long...


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't know what to think of that pic you posted,  is he sad or happy, crazy? Or so happy that he is crazy sad ?


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 26, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> I don't know what to think of that pic you posted,  is he sad or happy, crazy? Or so happy that he is crazy sad ?



You need to watch a jackass movie.....


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 26, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> It's really hard to argue that the protocols are the standard of care and should be followed like a cookbook when the protocol states that judgement is required to implement anything in it.



Not to mention that lots of what's in the protocols doesn't match with evidence. That's one of the many problems with the protocol-based, EMS as physician extender model.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 26, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Find me a single court case where any ruling was made insinuating in any way shape or form that due to EMS not backboarding a patient that an injury was caused or exacerbated.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 26, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> If the patient suffered spinal injuries directly related to you NOT backboarding


How in the Phuket, Thailand do you prove THAT one? 

The truly bad thing about civil trials is the standards of "proof" are markedly lower. In the US at the moment it's more like "prove this might have possibly maybe if the stars lined up right contributed to the injury".


----------



## Tigger (Aug 26, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Ah, beat me. I have 1 semester calc (covered Calc 1 and 2), 1 semester calc-based stats, 3 semesters of bio (2 of 3 w/lab), and 1 semester of psych. Sounds like I need to bone up on physical sciences. Econ major, myself.
> 
> When do you graduate? I'm May of 2013.



May 2013 too. Political Science major, not a lot of overlap. However I have learned quite a bit about policy making and the like which I think has greatly contributed to how I look at EMS and how I am able to discuss. My "concentration" is on local government so it's all tied in.

In other news today is my 21st birthday!


----------



## fast65 (Aug 26, 2012)

Tigger said:


> May 2013 too. Political Science major, not a lot of overlap. However I have learned quite a bit about policy making and the like which I think has greatly contributed to how I look at EMS and how I am able to discuss. My "concentration" is on local government so it's all tied in.
> 
> In other news today is my 21st birthday!



Happy birthday. Please drink responsibly, if you intend to do so.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 26, 2012)

Tigger said:


> May 2013 too. Political Science major, not a lot of overlap. However I have learned quite a bit about policy making and the like which I think has greatly contributed to how I look at EMS and how I am able to discuss. My "concentration" is on local government so it's all tied in.
> 
> In other news today is my 21st birthday!



I highly recommend cement mixers for your first shot. Very tasty


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 26, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I highly recommend cement mixers for your first shot. Very tasty



 Luls


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 26, 2012)

Listening to a fire dept work a two alarm fire in a ten story apt building.  It really bugs me when Command really isn't commanding.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 26, 2012)

The biggest suck about divorce is the times that you miss ordinary.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 26, 2012)

Operations Lead: "We need a secondary search of the 4th floor.  What company can take care of that for me?"
Engine 14: "Engine 14 can take care of that."

Ugh... you're a lead.  You're supposed to be assigning companies to tasks, not asking for volunteers.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 26, 2012)

Tigger said:


> May 2013 too. Political Science major, not a lot of overlap. However I have learned quite a bit about policy making and the like which I think has greatly contributed to how I look at EMS and how I am able to discuss. My "concentration" is on local government so it's all tied in.
> 
> In other news today is my 21st birthday!



Happy birthday! Don't end up in the ER or jail but short of that go crazy


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 26, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> The biggest suck about divorce is the times that you miss ordinary.



:/ yeah I've never been married but it blows my mind how fast this last woman I dated kind of pulled me into a completely new normal and now my old life feels weird. I want the new normal back, old normal sucks


----------



## Tigger (Aug 26, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Happy birthday! Don't end up in the ER or jail but short of that go crazy



My favorite campus safety officer says that he is going to reserve a room in campus health for me, must prove him wrong!:rofl:


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 26, 2012)

I most likely only have a job for aprox 1 more week... I haven't found anything new yet... My husband is still not working due to his broken leg that isn't healing after 6 months... We keep slipping behind a little bit more every day... It doesn't seem like things can get too much worse...  And I have decided that since there isn't a whole lot that I can do about it, I JUST DON'T CARE ANYMORE!

Ok, maybe not the most responsible or adult response to everything, but it is working for me today.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 26, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> I most likely only have a job for aprox 1 more week... I haven't found anything new yet... My husband is still not working due to his broken leg that isn't healing after 6 months... We keep slipping behind a little bit more every day... It doesn't seem like things can get too much worse...  And I have decided that since there isn't a whole lot that I can do about it, I JUST DON'T CARE ANYMORE!
> 
> Ok, maybe not the most responsible or adult response to everything, but it is working for me today.



Sometimes we just have to do the childish thing. Think of it as strategic regression. Sorry to hear about your troubles. I'm sending you and your hubby a big mental hug.....well maybe not your hubby but I'll send you one.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 26, 2012)

Who says grandma can't hold her narcotics? 300 mcg of fentanyl and still sharp as a tack. 

Maybe the fractured femoral neck had something to do with that though?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 26, 2012)

State fair is done. My sister sold her steer at the cattle auction and got the highest profit per pound of any stock animal at the entire fair. I am so proud of her. Such a little showman!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 26, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> State fair is done. My sister sold her steer at the cattle auction and got the highest profit per pound of any stock animal at the entire fair. I am so proud of her. Such a little showman!



Show woman?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 26, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> lightsandsirens5 said:
> 
> 
> > state fair is done. My sister sold her steer at the cattle auction and got the highest profit per pound of any stock animal at the entire fair. I am so proud of her. Such a little showman!
> ...



nttawwt


----------



## shiroun (Aug 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Who says grandma can't hold her narcotics? 300 mcg of fentanyl and still sharp as a tack.
> 
> Maybe the fractured femoral neck had something to do with that though?



150+ and i start getting wonky as hell on that stuff.

In better news, i was fighting my friend and he picked up a glass bottle, and subsequently I punched right through it.

:censored::censored::censored::censored: man. My hand is still bleeding :[


----------



## Anjel (Aug 26, 2012)

shiroun said:


> 150+ and i start getting wonky as hell on that stuff.
> 
> In better news, i was fighting my friend and he picked up a glass bottle, and subsequently I punched right through it.
> 
> :censored::censored::censored::censored: man. My hand is still bleeding :[



Dude... Time to grow up. You wanna be in this line of work. Act like an adult. Not some kid who fights, sleeps around, bleeds and brags.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Dude... Time to grow up. You wanna be in this line of work. Act like an adult. Not some kid who fights, sleeps around, bleeds and brags.



Yeah stop acting like a man


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 26, 2012)

shiroun said:


> 150+ and i start getting wonky as hell on that stuff.
> 
> In better news, i was fighting my friend and he picked up a glass bottle, and subsequently I punched right through it.
> 
> :censored::censored::censored::censored: man. My hand is still bleeding :[


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 26, 2012)

Tigger said:


> May 2013 too. Political Science major, not a lot of overlap. However I have learned quite a bit about policy making and the like which I think has greatly contributed to how I look at EMS and how I am able to discuss. My "concentration" is on local government so it's all tied in.



True that. Very much tied in! My only pre-med overlap is calculus and statistics, that's it.



Tigger said:


> In other news today is my 21st birthday!



Whooo! Have fun (and be safe)!


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 26, 2012)

Tigger said:


> May 2013 too. Political Science major, not a lot of overlap. However I have learned quite a bit about policy making and the like which I think has greatly contributed to how I look at EMS and how I am able to discuss. My "concentration" is on local government so it's all tied in.
> 
> In other news today is my 21st birthday!



Happy birthday!

And that's sweet! I did it the other way around. Finished my BA in Poli Sci, and then decided to wanted to do paramedic.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 27, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Show woman?



Whatever..... :-S

In other news, I and my team are the E. Washington tug of war champions. I was thrilled....why? The prize was $20 each. We cleaned the ice cream stand out of espresso ice cream.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 27, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Whatever..... :-S
> 
> In other news, I and my team are the E. Washington tug of war champions. I was thrilled....why? The prize was $20 each. We cleaned the ice cream stand out of espresso ice cream.



Really? More bragging. You youngsters and your normal levels of testosterone. :rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 27, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I give you the inside of BBG's head. Just as empty as everyone expected I suspect.





Anjel1030 said:


> So glad my BBG is ok.
> 
> But your C1 in the first X-ray looks really funny. Like a snork. Haha



Oh wow it does totally look like a Snork. That's awesome. 

"Mr. BBG we have good news and bad news. The good news is we figured out why you've been having the neck and back pain. The bad news is your spine is completely made out of Snorks. I'm sorry Snork sarcoma is incredibly aggressive and frankly Chemo isn't an option. Go home and spend what time you have left with your family Mr. BBG."


----------



## Tigger (Aug 27, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> True that. Very much tied in! My only pre-med overlap is calculus and statistics, that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> Whooo! Have fun (and be safe)!



All is well, my friends ended up far more intoxicated than me, which in itself is a lovely present!


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 27, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Dude... Time to grow up. You wanna be in this line of work. Act like an adult. Not some kid who fights, sleeps around, bleeds and brags.



Beat me to it. 

You need to get your act together or move on to a different field.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 27, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Dude... Time to grow up. You wanna be in this line of work. Act like an adult. Not some kid who fights, sleeps around, bleeds and brags.



 I do competative MMA, so a bunch of my friends enjoy going at it with me. I still have no idea what enticed him to pick up the bottle, but its a moot point.

Also, my actions off-duty, in a friends house, with no patients around certainly doesnt (and shouldn't) reflect on my professionalism with patients. I'm still extremely young, compared to some here. To compare, I start my freshman year of college in a week. I enjoy having fun, especially while I still can. But, to reiterate, I am not violent or crude, or in any way immature when dealing with patients. 


And happy birthday tigger! Hope it was a great one!


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 27, 2012)

shiroun said:


> I do competative MMA, so a bunch of my friends enjoy going at it with me. I still have no idea what enticed him to pick up the bottle, but its a moot point.
> 
> Also, my actions off-duty, in a friends house, with no patients around certainly doesnt (and shouldn't) reflect on my professionalism with patients. I'm still extremely young, compared to some here. To compare, I start my freshman year of college in a week. I enjoy having fun, especially while I still can. But, to reiterate, I am not violent or crude, or in any way immature when dealing with patients.
> 
> ...



Then quit bragging about your shenanigans.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 27, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Then quit bragging about your shenanigans.



Fair point, I'll quit it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 27, 2012)

Got off BLS just in time. One of my favorite BLS units was ummm let's call it forced to go out of service :sad:


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 27, 2012)

First day of a new job! Only took me 8 months to get here.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 27, 2012)

We have had 52 earthquakes in the past 36 hours that all were 3.0 or bigger (the biggest was 5.3). Our disaster team is on stand by to be deployed. The hospital in the town where all the earthquakes have been has been evacuated. 

The big one is coming and California is going to separate from the main land :rofl:


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh please just let from Sacramento south drop off into the ocean, we northerners have been wanting to seperate the state for generations anyways 

Just looked at the USGS map for the last 2 days.  Have to say that is an impressive amount of quakes so localized


----------



## med51fl (Aug 27, 2012)

shiroun said:


> Fair point, I'll quit it.



Don't quit.  We were all young and full of piss & vinegar at some point.  There were those who told us the same thing and somebody who told them and so on.  This is the natural progression of things.  You have to be young, crazy, and 
braggadocious to get the life experiences that provide wisdom.  So be crazy and enjoy life (off duty of course).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 27, 2012)

Enjoy life all you want... Just stop posting about it.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 27, 2012)

As if applying for jobs wasn't enough, I just picked up my application for grad school. Ahhh stressed out


----------



## Tigger (Aug 27, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> As if applying for jobs wasn't enough, I just picked up my application for grad school. Ahhh stressed out



Oooph good luck sir, nothing about applying to schools is fun (or cheap).


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 27, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Oooph good luck sir, nothing about applying to schools is fun (or cheap).



I have to decide which program I want. At my school you are allowed to apply for your MSN and have until after your first year to declare which program since all of the NPs have the same first two semesters. I am leaning towards ACNP. But I am applying now to be on the wait list for 2014.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 27, 2012)

med51fl said:


> Don't quit.  We were all young and full of piss & vinegar at some point.  There were those who told us the same thing and somebody who told them and so on.  This is the natural progression of things.  You have to be young, crazy, and
> braggadocious to get the life experiences that provide wisdom.  So be crazy and enjoy life (off duty of course).



Disagreed, I've never been what I consider to be "crazy". I've made bad choices, and learned from them like everyone else. But saying that you "have to be young and crazy" at some point, is quite frankly, stupid.


----------



## saskgirl (Aug 27, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Disagreed, I've never been what I consider to be "crazy". I've made bad choices, and learned from them like everyone else. But saying that you "have to be young and crazy" at some point, is quite frankly, stupid.



Agreed!


----------



## saskgirl (Aug 27, 2012)

I forgot to put my wedding band back on this morning before heading out the door :sad:. It's the weirdest feeling!


----------



## Anjel (Aug 27, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Enjoy life all you want... Just stop posting about it.



Exactly.

In other news:

I just asked a medic that I work with, about bundle branch blocks. She replied with " we didn't have to learn that. All you need to know is how to recognize a STEMI." then replied with " I don't treat people anyway. I'll give ASA and nitro but I am not doing much more than that. It's not worth the risk". 

*sigh*


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 27, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> In other news:
> 
> ...



Sadly much more common than it should be... :sad:


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 27, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> In other news:
> 
> ...



So what happens when they have a new onset LBBB.....


----------



## exodus (Aug 27, 2012)

firefite said:


> Got off BLS just in time. One of my favorite BLS units was ummm let's call it forced to go out of service :sad:



A week night shift did it! Center divides are not good for ambulances!


----------



## shiroun (Aug 27, 2012)

med51fl said:


> Don't quit.  We were all young and full of piss & vinegar at some point.  There were those who told us the same thing and somebody who told them and so on.  This is the natural progression of things.  You have to be young, crazy, and
> braggadocious to get the life experiences that provide wisdom.  So be crazy and enjoy life (off duty of course).
> 
> 
> ...



It's also the environment you grow up in. Most of my friends are huge partiers, a few are serious druggies (I don't approve, but if they want to ruin their lives, they can). I'm friends with very few people who don't have one vice or another (alcohol, fighting, tattoos, etc), and a lot of them are/were crazy. Some grew up quick, some didn't. 

At any rate, I didn't mean to impose all my stories. 

In better news, getting my next tattoo in a couple of days.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 27, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I have to decide which program I want. At my school you are allowed to apply for your MSN and have until after your first year to declare which program since all of the NPs have the same first two semesters. I am leaning towards ACNP. But I am applying now to be on the wait list for 2014.



Cool! So how long will it take you to do an ACNP after your BSN?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 27, 2012)

exodus said:


> A week night shift did it! Center divides are not good for ambulances!



Yeah I know. They never win. Feel sorry for the partner tho. That would have scared the c*** out of me.


----------



## exodus (Aug 27, 2012)

firefite said:


> Yeah I know. They never win. Feel sorry for the partner tho. That would have scared the c*** out of me.



I know right, I just hope they were both up front and not with one in the back!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 27, 2012)

exodus said:


> I know right, I just hope they were both up front and not with one in the back!



They were both up front.


----------



## Meursault (Aug 27, 2012)

Boston PD said:
			
		

> Traffic & Parking Advisory: Relative to College Move in Weekend August 31-September 4, 2012 Residents should expect congestion and delays in the areas of Allston, Brighton, Fenway, Back Bay, Mission Hill and Beacon Hill as 70,000 college students will be moving in these neighborhoods.


First move-in day when I'm both living and working in the city. I'm terrified.


----------



## exodus (Aug 27, 2012)

firefite said:


> They were both up front.



That's good


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 27, 2012)

exodus said:


> That's good



I liked that unit :sad:


----------



## exodus (Aug 27, 2012)

Me too.... I wish they got 54485 working again, sounds like they are going to retire it though. Nothing wrong with it other than the alternator light coming on. Never actually had any defects.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 27, 2012)

exodus said:


> Me too.... I wish they got 54485 working again, sounds like they are going to retire it though. Nothing wrong with it other than the alternator light coming on. Never actually had any defects.



The mechanic was using that unit as his personal car when his car broke down haha


----------



## exodus (Aug 27, 2012)

Those :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 27, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Cool! So how long will it take you to do an ACNP after your BSN?



27 months, after two years of ICU experience. But I just have to have two years by the time I start clincial so if i need one year before starting the program. I can work and go to school for the first 12 months. Depending when I actually start I may have to get my DNP, so add another two years on top of that. :sad:

I know a lot of people remember MedicRob, he is pretty much my idol as far as careers go.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 27, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> 27 months, after two years of ICU experience. But I just have to have two years by the time I start clincial so if i need one year before starting the program. I can work and go to school for the first 12 months. Depending when I actually start I may have to get my DNP, so add another two years on top of that. :sad:



That's not too bad, at least you can get paid while studying, right? That is, assuming you can do your MSN while working, right?


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 27, 2012)

First dinner in new apartment: take-out. I swear, I'm an adult. Kinda. Sorta. Mostly not. Also, Deadliest Warrior is perfect dinnertime TV.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 27, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> 27 months, after two years of ICU experience. But I just have to have two years by the time I start clincial so if i need one year before starting the program. I can work and go to school for the first 12 months. Depending when I actually start I may have to get my DNP, so add another two years on top of that. :sad:
> 
> I know a lot of people remember MedicRob, he is pretty much my idol as far as careers go.



Um he was a fake? You might not want him as an idol.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 27, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Um he was a fake? You might not want him as an idol.



That like me saying I want to be as good of a paramedic as Johnny Gage. Hahaha


----------



## Anjel (Aug 27, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> That like me saying I want to be as good of a paramedic as Johnny Gage. Hahaha



Who is Johnny gage? 

*wonders off to google*


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 27, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Who is Johnny gage?
> 
> *wonders off to google*



Not sure if serious.....


----------



## Aprz (Aug 27, 2012)

Unfortunately, medicRob was a fake. :[


----------



## Anjel (Aug 27, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Not sure if serious.....



Ya I had to google. I'm so ashamed.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 27, 2012)

anjel1030 said:


> who is johnny gage?
> 
> *wonders off to google*


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 27, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Who is Johnny gage?
> 
> *wonders off to google*










...and I'm not even a fan of the show.
/JPINFV, Doctor of Pop Culture and Internet Memes.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## JPINFV (Aug 27, 2012)

Unger Games cancelled after a game master is killed with a spear

...I'm a bad person for that headline.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 27, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Unger Games cancelled after a game master is killed with a spear
> 
> ...I'm a bad person for that headline.



I am Katniss!


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 27, 2012)

Darn meme links don't work... 

In other news, currently re-watching Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 27, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Unfortunately, medicRob was a fake. :[



Really? I never knew that. Oops I feel like a dumbass. He seemed to be pretty knowledgeable. Oh well. Well if he theoretically was real he would be my idol...BSN, flight nurse, ACNP


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 27, 2012)

What are the tags for strikethrough text?  I know I have seen others here do it, but I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 27, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Unger Games cancelled after a game master is killed with a spear
> 
> ...I'm a bad person for that headline.



Is it just me who immediately started wondering how many rolled up cravats would it take to stabilize a javelin?

:blink:


----------



## Anjel (Aug 27, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Really? I never knew that. Oops I feel like a dumbass. He seemed to be pretty knowledgeable. Oh well. Well if he theoretically was real he would be my idol...BSN, flight nurse, ACNP



He was only a EMT-IV


----------



## Tigger (Aug 27, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Is it just me who immediately started wondering how many rolled up cravats would it take to stabilize a javelin?
> 
> :blink:



A friend got hit in the calf with one in high school. He did get transported, but they somehow shortened it so that only the pointy part was still in his leg. Not sure how they went about doing that though.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 27, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> He was only a EMT-IV



Ya I just searched through the forum and read up on it. Idk how I missed all that go down. He actualy pm'd me a lot of good info and nursing stuff. Never thought twice about it


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 27, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Um he was a fake? You might not want him as an idol.



I'm currently accepting new worshippers if you are interested in a new idol. Plus I also accept VISA/Mastercard for your monetary sacrifices.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 27, 2012)

I had a patient last night who had a history of bacterial meningitis, with the current complaints being pretty much the exact same ones the last time they were diagnosed with it.


Hoping I don't receive a call saying I need to come in for some tests...  Then again, it might just be a coinky-dink, but my throats been scratchy all day.  Hmm...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 27, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I had a patient last night who had a history of bacterial meningitis, with the current complaints being pretty much the exact same ones the last time they were diagnosed with it.
> 
> 
> Hoping I don't receive a call saying I need to come in for some tests...  Then again, it might just be a coinky-dink, but my throats been scratchy all day.  Hmm...



Dude no fun. Hopefully it turns out like my scare did!

In other news, this guy is scheduled to clear his FTO time on Monday and to be the Medic on a night car with a newish EMT-I...I don't feel ready for this.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 27, 2012)

Tigger said:


> A friend got hit in the calf with one in high school. He did get transported, but they somehow shortened it so that only the pointy part was still in his leg. Not sure how they went about doing that though.



Alligator clamps and a sawzall.

Or fulcrum and break it. I've seen a 3" exhaust pipe cut away from a person, while keeping it in them.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 27, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Dude no fun. Hopefully it turns out like my scare did!
> 
> In other news, this guy is scheduled to clear his FTO time on Monday and to be the Medic on a night car with a newish EMT-I...I don't feel ready for this.


Just don't kill anyone and you'll be fine.  Otherwise, space out the killings so they never catch on... once every few weeks seems to work.  



I take my scenario testing tomorrow, since I finished my FTO time last week, moving up a spot at my agency.  Next after the scenario is an interview with my medical director, where essentially he asks physician level questions to gauge your knowledge :unsure:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 27, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Just don't kill anyone and you'll be fine.  Otherwise, space out the killings so they never catch on... once every few weeks seems to work.
> 
> 
> 
> I take my scenario testing tomorrow, since I finished my FTO time last week, moving up a spot at my agency.  Next after the scenario is an interview with my medical director, where essentially he asks physician level questions to gauge your knowledge :unsure:



Depending on who you ask I've already killed one patient. I say she was already on her way out and there was nothing I or even an OR were going to do for her while other argue "she had a pulse on scene but not when you got to the hospital...you killed her". 

My scenarios are a week from today. They are the one thing that I'm nervous about. A 60% first time fail rate of our FTO process doesn't inspire confidence when most of those failures were great candidates but muffed the scenario. 

Luckily for me, no physician interview


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 27, 2012)

Rob, you will be fine.  If you get a patient that stumps you, just remember to keep it simple and go back to the beginning.  Do they have an airway?  Are they breathing?  etc, etc, etc.

Linuss, good luck with the scenarios and physician interview!  Just like Rob, I am sure you are going to be fine.

When I was still in medic class, we had oral boards with the medical director.  Basically, you sat down in his office with him, and he gave you 3 different scenarios.  They were all real cases that had come through the ER, although the idea was to get you to think outside of the box a little bit.  My entire class had to redo our oral boards because we all over thought what he was asking and failed the first time around.  The second time went much better, since we all had a better idea of what to expect.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Epi. The scenarios are nerve racking but then I realize I'll be on the street with a pretty green EMT and it gets worse. Thanks for the advice, I also have the advantage of having hospitals within 10 minutes of me if I really have no idea what's going on. It's the situations that have other, non-medical issues that make me the most nervous. Our supervisors are really good about helping out new medics when they need it though so that's comforting. 

I've got two scenarios to do on Monday, provided the system isn't so busy that they can actually pull us in to do them. 

One is generally an ACS to megacode type situation with the other being a grab bag of OB, respiratory failure, sick pedis or any other call with some nightmare circumstance mixed in.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 28, 2012)

Dammit Rob, we're not going over this again! That being said, I have confidence in you.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 28, 2012)

It is amazing how you can meet someone for the first time, spend a total of a few hours together, then miss them like crazy when life takes them away, even if only for a time. How on earth does that work? Someone you didn't even know existed two weeks ago leaves you with an empty spot that feels impossible to fill. :sad:

Ok, enough of my nonsense. I am going to bed to try to sleep so I don't know I miss someone. Never works of course......


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 28, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> It is amazing how you can meet someone for the first time, spend a total of a few hours together, then miss them like crazy when life takes them away, even if only for a time. How on earth does that work? Someone you didn't even know existed two weeks ago leaves you with an empty spot that feels impossible to fill. :sad:
> 
> Ok, enough of my nonsense. I am going to bed to try to sleep so I don't know I miss someone. Never works of course......



Yeah I know EXACTLY what you're saying. Know someone for a month and miss them for a lifetime :/ hardly seems fair huh.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 28, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Yeah I know EXACTLY what you're saying. Know someone for a month and miss them for a lifetime :/ hardly seems fair huh.



Yea....not fair at all. There are few people you meet in life that just bypass all the superficial stuff and move strait into your heart. Sucks when they cant be there any more. Be that forever or just for a time, it still sucks.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 28, 2012)

It's official: Moving sucks.

I have too much stuff and not enough space at my new place. :wacko:


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 28, 2012)

Tonight I ran across a patient that remembered me transporting them a little over 18 months ago. Spent about 40mins with them that night going from an ER to inpatient psych. 

They even quoted back the advice i gave and conversation we had. They said that talking helped alot. 

Pretty neat.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 28, 2012)

That's awesome! It's always nice to see when we make a positive impact on a patient's life.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 28, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> That's awesome! It's always nice to see when we make a positive impact on a patient's life.



It was cool! 
 She fealt embarrassed at first to bring it up because she thought I didn't remember. Once she quoted the advice it clicked who she was. 

The guys on Ladder 29 and maybe engine 22 are great. Ran a Bari call with them earlier and they were super helpful. More surprised looks at the Bari truck in action.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 28, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Tonight I ran across a patient that remembered me transporting them a little over 18 months ago. Spent about 40mins with them that night going from an ER to inpatient psych.
> 
> They even quoted back the advice i gave and conversation we had. They said that talking helped alot.
> 
> Pretty neat.



Very cool  now if she starts showing up at your front door for more advice you might want to worry a bit.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 28, 2012)

Pulled a muscle. Now I'm home, with a few days off and a scrip for flexeril. I'm thrilled.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 28, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> The guys on Ladder 29 and maybe engine 22 are great. Ran a Bari call with them earlier and they were super helpful. More surprised looks at the Bari truck in action.



A bunch of country good ol' boys?  The one that sounded like Boomhauer came out of drill school with me :rofl:

We always try and play nice with others; it's just each other that we're :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s to


----------



## enjoynz (Aug 28, 2012)

My thoughts are with those of you that will be affected by Hurricane Isaac............take care out there!

From your NZ buddy.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 28, 2012)

If you're about to catch a hurricane please be careful. Many positive vibes being sent your way.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 28, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> If you're about to catch a hurricane please be careful. Many positive vibes being sent your way.



Stop the vibes!  They cause waves!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 28, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> If you're about to catch a hurricane please be careful. Many positive vibes being sent your way.



We have our disaster team on stand by for the next 48 hours just in case


----------



## Achilles (Aug 28, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Stop the vibes!  They cause waves!



I chuckled


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 28, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Stop the vibes!  They cause waves!



Very small high frequency vibes


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 28, 2012)

Borrowed from EMSworld. I think, may have been some other EMS Facebook page.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 28, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Borrowed from EMSworld. I think, may have been some other EMS Facebook page.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 28, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



I'm convinced that you have a meme for everything.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 28, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



Hahaha. I don't know what happened. Tappatalk didn't like hosting it I guess. 

It came from me, no :censored::censored::censored::censored: it's awesome!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 28, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Hahaha. I don't know what happened. Tappatalk didn't like hosting it I guess.
> 
> It's a hurricane evacuation sign that says "1. Grab beer 2. Run like hell!"


----------



## Cup of Joe (Aug 28, 2012)

Picked up McMurtrie's human anatomy color book for $11.  Just bought a box of colored pencils...this is gonna be fun!


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## shiroun (Aug 28, 2012)

dbo789 said:


>



When I was put in the back as a pedestrian hit it was the exact opposite. C-collar, stretcher, and away we went. Didn't even immobilize my injury.

But that's hysterical.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 29, 2012)

Somebody just went out on a date with a pretty young lady. This somebody is big and bald.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Somebody just went out on a date with a pretty young lady. This somebody is big and bald.



That's the way to do it! Jump right back into the saddle.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Somebody just went out on a date with a pretty young lady. This somebody is big and bald.



No squeezing allowed!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Somebody just went out on a date with a pretty young lady. This somebody is big and bald.




Was she pretty young, or pretty and young? 

/Is the FBI Party Van is on your street?


----------



## Aidey (Aug 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Somebody just went out on a date with a pretty young lady. This somebody is big and bald.


 
I'm glad to see you kept the puppy.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 29, 2012)

How long did everyone have to wait after interviewing for a medic job? I interviewed on Wednesday. Then they called on Friday to tell me they were calling my references, and now I'm waiting to hear back. Should I call to follow up?


----------



## exodus (Aug 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Somebody just went out on a date with a pretty*,* young lady. This somebody is big and bald.
> 
> 
> Somebody just went out on a date with a pretty young lady. This somebody is big and bald



Almost Oxford..... Almost.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Somebody just went out on a date with a pretty young lady. This somebody is big and bald.



Before or after you woke up?


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Somebody just went out on a date with a pretty young lady. This somebody is big and bald.



Pretty young by who's standards? Haha I think young to you is totally different than young to me.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 29, 2012)

If she is older than (half your age plus 7) you are ok BBG


----------



## Anjel (Aug 29, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> If she is older than (half your age plus 7) you are ok BBG



Well If BBG was 18-20 that might not be ok lol


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Well If BBG was 18-20 that might not be ok lol



depends on the state I guess..........I may be wrong, but I have a sneaking suspicion he is over the age of 20.


----------



## JDub (Aug 29, 2012)

Awesome. My work is setting up a Cath Lab rotation where you can shadow a cardiologist for a day. Definitely taking advantage of that.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 29, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> If she is older than (half your age plus 7) you are ok BBG



I've always preferred half your age plus 9 - that ensures that an 18 yo won't accidentally go to jail


----------



## Wheel (Aug 29, 2012)

Wheel said:


> How long did everyone have to wait after interviewing for a medic job? I interviewed on Wednesday. Then they called on Friday to tell me they were calling my references, and now I'm waiting to hear back. Should I call to follow up?



Scratch that. They are having me come in next week for paperwork and a physical!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 29, 2012)

Lol she was younger than me that's all that matters  of course that means she's older than at least 75 percent of the people on this forum


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 29, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I'm glad to see you kept the puppy.



Roflol


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> No squeezing allowed!



Applies to neck only


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 29, 2012)

My agency is getting an "Ambus" provided by the state.  While I'm not a fan of such vehicles due to what I view of a waste of money (especially since there are a handful of these buses in this area alone, and I have yet to hear of one be used) I'm still volunteering for a position on the unit for if/when it gets activated for Katrina style events.  Should be interesting.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 29, 2012)

Linuss said:


> My agency is getting an "Ambus" provided by the state.



Is it primarily for transport or for treatment? Those are pretty cool, I have to say. Wouldn't wanna drive it though!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 29, 2012)

Linuss said:


> My agency is getting an "Ambus" provided by the state.  While I'm not a fan of such vehicles due to what I view of a waste of money (especially since there are a handful of these buses in this area alone, and I have yet to hear of one be used) I'm still volunteering for a position on the unit for if/when it gets activated for Katrina style events.  Should be interesting.



Very nice. We just use citifare busses to transport greens, a "Busulance" would be way cooler though. 

Took my final written protocol exam today. Pediatrics and Initial MCI Management and Triage. 

Provided I didn't botch the test and have to retake it I have 3 days of work and 2 scenarios between me and clearing my FTO time! Then starts the year probationary period...


----------



## fast65 (Aug 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Very nice. We just use citifare busses to transport greens, a "Busulance" would be way cooler though.
> 
> Took my final written protocol exam today. Pediatrics and Initial MCI Management and Triage.
> 
> Provided I didn't botch the test and have to retake it I have 3 days of work and 2 scenarios between me and clearing my FTO time! Then starts the year probationary period...



I'm super excited for ya bud, good luck!

On a side note, I can't remember the last time I was this bored...


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 29, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Is it primarily for transport or for treatment? Those are pretty cool, I have to say. Wouldn't wanna drive it though!



A local city firefighter will be the one driving, while we will have a supervisor, 2 Paramedics and 2 EMTs staffing it. 

According to the release, it's primarily for treatment such as at the Superdome back in Katrina.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 29, 2012)

Linuss said:


> A local city firefighter will be the one driving, while we will have a supervisor, 2 Paramedics and 2 EMTs staffing it.
> 
> According to the release, it's primarily for treatment such as at the Superdome back in Katrina.



Sounds cool! Hopefully you don't need to use it!


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 29, 2012)

Linuss said:


> My agency is getting an "Ambus" provided by the state.  While I'm not a fan of such vehicles due to what I view of a waste of money (especially since there are a handful of these buses in this area alone, and I have yet to hear of one be used) I'm still volunteering for a position on the unit for if/when it gets activated for Katrina style events.  Should be interesting.



Sounds like the one our region has. Neat piece of equipment but I think they are still figuring out how to utilize it. So many ways it can be used depending on the operation.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 29, 2012)

Don't ya hate it when you missed out on a thread that went to 10 pages in less than 2 days, and in the middle of replying to posts suddenly BAM, "Thread Closed"?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 29, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Don't ya hate it when you missed out on a thread that went to 10 pages in less than 2 days, and in the middle of replying to posts suddenly BAM, "Thread Closed"?



That's how we know when to close it...we wait until we see you typing a reply.  :lol:

Just kidding


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 29, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Don't ya hate it when you missed out on a thread that went to 10 pages in less than 2 days, and in the middle of replying to posts suddenly BAM, "Thread Closed"?



It's your own fault for being so wordy  if you only fired off 3rd grade level responses like me you would get a lot more of them in.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 29, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Don't ya hate it when you missed out on a thread that went to 10 pages in less than 2 days, and in the middle of replying to posts suddenly BAM, "Thread Closed"?



I feel like I have a sneaking suspicion about which thread you are talking about considering it is nowhere to be found. 

I think if a thread like that makes it as long as it did with the mods not locking it it should be allowed to still be viewable. Lock it if you want but don't delete it. 

I don't care who you are, the entertainment value was worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 29, 2012)

Agreed. There was much comedy there


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I feel like I have a sneaking suspicion about which thread you are talking about considering it is nowhere to be found.
> 
> I think if a thread like that makes it as long as it did with the mods not locking it it should be allowed to still be viewable. Lock it if you want but don't delete it.
> 
> I don't care who you are, the entertainment value was worth it's weight in gold.



I removed it rather than spending the effort to clean it up, and issuing the associated infractions/bans that would have been warranted.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 29, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Don't ya hate it when you missed out on a thread that went to 10 pages in less than 2 days, and in the middle of replying to posts suddenly BAM, "Thread Closed"?



What topic?  Darn I missed all the fun.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 29, 2012)

How have I not watched breaking bad before now. My next 2 days off will be spent catching up.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 29, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I removed it rather than spending the effort to clean it up, and issuing the associated infractions/bans that would have been warranted.



Fair enough.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 29, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I removed it rather than spending the effort to clean it up, and issuing the associated infractions/bans that would have been warranted.



Wasn't me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Somebody just went out on a date with a pretty young lady. This somebody is big and bald.



Good for you....but....me hate you! :sad:


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> It's your own fault for being so wordy  if you only fired off 3rd grade level responses like me you would get a lot more of them in.




Well, the OP on that thread did have some valid points... just buried a little too deep in the derp.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 29, 2012)

I didn't think it was possible, but I have found the one downfall of having a beer fridge. I went out to the garage for a beer, and stood there for 10 minutes trying to decide which beer to drink...


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 29, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Sounds like the one our region has. Neat piece of equipment but I think they are still figuring out how to utilize it. So many ways it can be used depending on the operation.



It's useless. We have one of the ones Linuss is getting at both my FT and PT gig. So far, one is using it as a rehab bus, the other is using it as a overly large paper weight. I'm just glad we didn't have to pay for them. 

They are pretty cool inside though


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 29, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> It's useless. We have one of the ones Linuss is getting at both my FT and PT gig. So far, one is using it as a rehab bus, the other is using it as a overly large paper weight. I'm just glad we didn't have to pay for them.
> 
> They are pretty cool inside though



I knew the PT had one, didnt know the FT did. 

Ive only seen it twice and the concept seems good, havnt seen it action though.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 29, 2012)

FT just got it about a month ago. They're working with the other one to figure out the best way to stock it right now, so I'm not sure if it's officially operational yet. As difficult as it is to load and access patients, it will essentially be a bus for SNF patients. Preferably ones that can walk  It's suck a pain in the *** to load anybody into those cots, and we won't be putting anybody anywhere on the top row. Not Happening.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 29, 2012)

Finally caved and bought myself a present. Brand new 32 gig iPad in the mail for me   I figure it'll keep my entertained at work.

Any recommendations for apps or other things to check out?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Finally caved and bought myself a present. Brand new 32 gig iPad in the mail for me   I figure it'll keep my entertained at work.
> 
> Any recommendations for apps or other things to check out?



Defiantly gonna have to get the YouTube and Safari applications... Ooh wait they are already installed..


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 30, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> It's useless. We have one of the ones Linuss is getting at both my FT and PT gig. So far, one is using it as a rehab bus, the other is using it as a overly large paper weight. I'm just glad we didn't have to pay for them.
> 
> They are pretty cool inside though



Lol don't kid yourself, we're all paying for them


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 30, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Finally caved and bought myself a present. Brand new 32 gig iPad in the mail for me   I figure it'll keep my entertained at work.
> 
> Any recommendations for apps or other things to check out?



Download nova 3 immediately. It's a halo clone with online play. Get me your username and we can take turns killing each other


----------



## Cup of Joe (Aug 30, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Finally caved and bought myself a present. Brand new 32 gig iPad in the mail for me   I figure it'll keep my entertained at work.
> 
> Any recommendations for apps or other things to check out?



Angry Birds?


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 30, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Lol don't kid yourself, we're all paying for them



Touché, sir


----------



## SSwain (Aug 30, 2012)

Hellllooooooo.....

Sure is quiet here today....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 30, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Download nova 3 immediately. It's a halo clone with online play. Get me your username and we can take turns killing each other



Aye, aye Captain!



Cup of Joe said:


> Angry Birds?



I'm not a huge fan of Angry Birds. I have the space version on my phone and it's a little frustrating at times.


----------



## Aidey (Aug 30, 2012)

nvrob said:


> i'm not a huge fan of angry birds. I have the space version on my phone and it's a little frustrating at times.



BLASPHEMY!!!!

We can no longer be friends.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 30, 2012)

Cup of Joe said:


> Angry Birds?



That game sucks so much I hate it!


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 30, 2012)

Emergadroid!!


----------



## exodus (Aug 30, 2012)

Out on injury. Thank you 450 lb lady that decided to lean over as we were lifting the gurney.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 30, 2012)

exodus said:


> Out on injury. Thank you 450 lb lady that decided to lean over as we were lifting the gurney.



You can't fix stupid*.

*The 450lb'er, not you, naturally


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 30, 2012)

Just got a call to schedule an interview for a job in an ER.  It's on Tuesday, so wish me luck!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 30, 2012)

exodus said:


> Out on injury. Thank you 450 lb lady that decided to lean over as we were lifting the gurney.



We can be OJI buddies


----------



## SSwain (Aug 30, 2012)

Well life officially sucks....I am totally choked up right now.

MTV has cancelled the show Jersy Shore.


(too bad there isn't a "sarcasm font")


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh thank god!


----------



## fast65 (Aug 30, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Well life officially sucks....I am totally choked up right now.
> 
> MTV has cancelled the show Jersy Shore.
> 
> ...



I can feel the skies opening up on the dawn of a new world...a more intelligent world!


----------



## SSwain (Aug 30, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I can feel the skies opening up on the dawn of a new world...a more intelligent world!



Too late....some of them reproduced.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 30, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Well life officially sucks....I am totally choked up right now.
> 
> MTV has cancelled the show Jersy Shore.
> 
> ...


Good. Terrible show anyways.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 30, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Too late....some of them reproduced.



Crap...it has begun. The prophets were right...


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 30, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Too late....some of them reproduced.



This just wasn't a bad movie, it's a prophecy for the future.

[youtube]BBvIweCIgwk[/youtube]


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 30, 2012)

Landed a job as an athletic trainer's assistant at a high school, I'm learning so much!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 30, 2012)

I saw quite possibly one of the most funny things in my life last night:


I was looking down the hallway at a hospital when a doctor in her labcoat appeared, walking and texting.  She walked face first in to a wall a pretty loud thud, no doorway anywhere near that wall.  Jumped back startled, looked both ways, then continued on walking and texting as if nothing happened.  


My only regret is I didn't have a camera recording it and I was the only witness to it.  :lol:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ooh man I love our trauma doctor. We had a BS auto vs bike. The guy on the bike had no injuries at all. But he was acting up the drama. Get him to the hospital and the doc and nurse comes in. After they get done doing their assessment they walk out of the room and the doc says to the nurse "give him 50mg IV of man up followed by 8 pills of grow a set". 

My partner and I were on the floor laughing


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 30, 2012)

I feel your pain, last week we had a 6'5 510lbs  Samoan dude. Moving him around (with lift assist) was a lot of work.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 30, 2012)

Just got told by my supervisor that "you're in the instructor class..."


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 30, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> View attachment 1245
> 
> 
> Just got told by my supervisor that "you're in the instructor class..."



Excellent! Going the 1a, b ,c route or EMS I and II route.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 30, 2012)

I guess it's "instructor I".


----------



## silver (Aug 30, 2012)

Ughhhh, I feel like dying. Studying every day, all day.


----------



## Tommerag (Aug 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO........'ello everyone once again I am back for a random check of things. How has everyone been? Up to anything interesting? Random fun fact for me tonight, I'm out of Malibu rum  how sad.......2nd fun fact for me tonight.....I'm now setting sale with Capt. Morgan  wooooo

Whose up for chat party?


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 31, 2012)

I can only nicely tell you so many times that your tube is no good before I rip it out and do it myself... :glare:


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 31, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I can only nicely tell you so many times that your tube is no good before I rip it out and do it myself... :glare:



Uh oh.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 31, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Uh oh.



Watch for a shooting in tomorrows news.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Watch for a shooting in tomorrows news.



Are you planning something.......


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 31, 2012)

firefite said:


> Are you planning something.......



 :rofl:


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Aug 31, 2012)

Had a good trauma the other day...

40 y.o M motorcyclist collided with a car going approx 80 km/h.

On scene pt GCS14, BP 90 systolic in extreme pain.

Sadly for us (but good for the patient) we had lots of resources including our med director. Partner and I pretty much organised equipment and prepared drugs.

FAST scan performed, positive for significant bleeding around spleen. Suspected pelvic fracture , # L) ribs and pneumothorax. Lost radial pulse shortly after

Pt was given fentnyl for analgesia before he was RSI'd with 80mg ketamine and rocuronium. Tubed, with thoracotomy peformed. 

Enroute he received 2 units of packed red blood cells, 1 L NS, and Tranexamic acid.  Got him to hospital, HR 136 not sure of what BP was sitting at, very very grey in appearance. Bypassed ED went straight to theatre. Apparently he's still alive.:wacko:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 31, 2012)

Does the medical director routinely respond to calls of that nature? Did he (or she) bring the blood products and TXA? Is that normally stocked on the doctors car? Sounds like an excellent run...


----------



## shiroun (Aug 31, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Does the medical director routinely respond to calls of that nature? Did he (or she) bring the blood products and TXA? Is that normally stocked on the doctors car? Sounds like an excellent run...



x2, I'm curious. When I used to volly I never had the MD come on scene, even when we had some seriously nasty stuff go down (5 year old with four GSW, MVA headon at 80mph each car, or a flipped car that had been going around 120 from what the leo's told us).


----------



## Anjel (Aug 31, 2012)

The people from down under get all the cool stuff.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 31, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> The people from down under get all the cool stuff.



Yes they do...:glare:


----------



## BandageBrigade (Aug 31, 2012)

shiroun said:


> x2, I'm curious. When I used to volly I never had the MD come on scene, even when we had some seriously nasty stuff go down (5 year old with four GSW, MVA headon at 80mph each car, or a flipped car that had been going around 120 from what the leo's told us).



..you've seen quite a bit for a 17 year old student..


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 31, 2012)

I understand you've been a nurse since the beginning of time, and when you started, EMS was really nothing more than 'ambulance drivers', but 40 years later, we have an education and we have aggressive treatment regimens.  You may not agree with what Paramedics can do today, but you have no say otherwise.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 31, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Does the medical director routinely respond to calls of that nature? Did he (or she) bring the blood products and TXA? Is that normally stocked on the doctors car? Sounds like an excellent run...



To add to this, was the FAST performed on scene?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hmmmm....used to like iOS a lot. Am kind of hooked on Android now. Remains to be seen how this one plays out.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Aug 31, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Does the medical director routinely respond to calls of that nature? Did he (or she) bring the blood products and TXA? Is that normally stocked on the doctors car? Sounds like an excellent run...



Yep, our boss routinely responds to calls. His car has warmers which contain blood as well as other geat. Here's a vid of him in action lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_sDhcB7kSI



shiroun said:


> x2, I'm curious. When I used to volly I never had the MD come on scene, even when we had some seriously nasty stuff go down (5 year old with four GSW, MVA headon at 80mph each car, or a flipped car that had been going around 120 from what the leo's told us).



We have several MD's working for us who specialise in pre-hospital trauma. There is usually always one on duty to respond to major trauma in our capital.



Anjel1030 said:


> The people from down under get all the cool stuff.



Indeed the Doctors and Intensive Care Medics get good stuff but on these major calls, the stock standard medics get pushed out of the way.



EpiEMS said:


> To add to this, was the FAST performed on scene?



Yes, once we had him loaded the FAST scan was performed on scene while he was being RSI'd


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 31, 2012)

the_negro_puppy said:


> Yep, our boss routinely responds to calls. His car has warmers which contain blood as well as other geat. Here's a vid of him in action lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_sDhcB7kSI
> 
> ...



   Words fail me


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 31, 2012)

the_negro_puppy said:


> Yep, our boss routinely responds to calls. His car has warmers which contain blood as well as other geat. Here's a vid of him in action lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_sDhcB7kSI
> 
> ...





bigbaldguy said:


> Words fail me



Oh wait I thought of some.

Holy :censored: :censored: that is bad:censored:. Dr Rashford should wear a cape!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Oh wait I thought of some.
> 
> Holy :censored: :censored: that is bad:censored:. Dr Rashford should wear a cape!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 31, 2012)

Who wants a contest? Don't forget to go to the lounge and subscribe to the contest thread for up to the minute info on EMTLIFE contests. Don't miss your chance to win cool EMTLIFE swag.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Oh wait I thought of some.
> 
> Holy :censored: :censored: that is bad:censored:. Dr Rashford should wear a cape!



Agreed, it's badarse (does arse get censored?), but I wonder how much of a difference it makes in survival and quality of life post-hospital.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 31, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Agreed, it's badarse (does arse get censored?), but I wonder how much of a difference it makes in survival and quality of life post-hospital.



Who cares? Lol c collars and back boards and flashy lights probably make no difference and they aren't half as bad :censored:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 1, 2012)

Really want to get an off-road prerunner style bumper for my truck. Only issue is, it's illegal to have them per the wonderful California vehicle code :angry:


----------



## medic417 (Sep 1, 2012)

I sure hate when a good thread gets locked.  Ruins all the fun, I mean discussion.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Sep 1, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Agreed, it's badarse (does arse get censored?), but I wonder how much of a difference it makes in survival and quality of life post-hospital.



Well for the guy in the vid, if he was GCS3 on scene it probabl wouldnt have made much difference.

But to the trauma patient I had the other day, I can honestly say its quite likely he would have died without the interventions.

The scene time was 36 mins including FAST scan, RSI etc. If it was just my partner and I plus a few bystanders the scene time would have been similar.
We essentially brought the ED/ER to the patient and bypassed it taking patient straight to theatre. Without these interventions with the scene time plus 25 minute transport time, plus full workup required in the trauma room, I think this patient probably would have bled out and arrested either as we arrived or while being assessed in the trauma room


----------



## Anjel (Sep 1, 2012)

Football standby. Life is good.


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 1, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Who cares? Lol c collars and back boards and flashy lights probably make no difference and they aren't half as bad :censored:



Completely true -- lotsa good studies on those topics


----------



## MrJones (Sep 1, 2012)

My paramedic program ride-alongs start tonight. It'll be my first time in an ambulance as a licensed EMT. Pray for the crew that gets stuck with me. 

:lol:


----------



## Anjel (Sep 1, 2012)

firstshirt said:


> My paramedic program ride-alongs start tonight. It'll be my first time in an ambulance as a licensed EMT. Pray for the crew that gets stuck with me.
> 
> :lol:



*gasp* you mean you didn't work as an EMT for 5 years before going to medic school. 

BLASPHEMY! Burn the witch!


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 1, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> BLASPHEMY! Burn the witch!



She turned me into a newt!


----------



## MrJones (Sep 1, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> *gasp* you mean you didn't work as an EMT for 5 years before going to medic school.
> 
> BLASPHEMY! Burn the witch!



:rofl:

I know - right? I thought of that while I was posting. I decided that I could handle being chastised over my lacking the experience necessary to be a competent Paramedic and hit the submit button.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 1, 2012)

firstshirt said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I know - right? I thought of that while I was posting. I decided that I could handle being chastised over my lacking the experience necessary to be a competent Paramedic and hit the submit button.



You are one of the few intelligent ones around this site.  Most it seems wasted a lot of years working at the BLS level.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 1, 2012)

medic417 said:


> You are one of the few intelligent ones around this site.  Most it seems wasted a lot of years working at the BLS level.



I prefer to thinking of it along the lines of stretching before I work out


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 1, 2012)

firstshirt said:


> My paramedic program ride-alongs start tonight. It'll be my first time in an ambulance as a licensed EMT. Pray for the crew that gets stuck with me.
> 
> :lol:



You'll love it.

I've always explained my ride outs to friends and family like this.

Your first ride outs are like being kidnapped in Mexico. Two guys you don't know pull up and usually without saying much lock you in the back of a van and then drive you all over town. Occasionally the doors open and you squint at the bright light and you're told to get out and given orders you often don't understand. Then they put you back in the van. Sometimes there's screaming when the doors open. At the end of the ride you're dumped in front of a building as the van screeches away. When you get home you find blood on your shirt and can't remember how it got there. 

The difference of course is that no one wants to be kidnapped a second time but we keep climbing into the back of that ambo don't we?


----------



## chillybreeze (Sep 1, 2012)

ROFL  never quite thought about it that way before but it sure seems about right!  :rofl:


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 1, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You'll love it.
> 
> I've always explained my ride outs to friends and family like this.
> 
> ...



GREAT analogy!!  LOL!


----------



## Asclepius911 (Sep 1, 2012)

I just saw this (Idiocracy), and the first thing that came to mind was "This is the world that Jersey Shore influenced." It was a really good movie. I can see the future becoming somewhat like that lol. The electrolytes discussion part of the movie was hilarious. "It got electrolytes thats what the plant's body craves." And starbucks being a prostitute business LOL, didn't see that coming. 

Who ever got a chance to watch it, check it out; 
http://www.putlocker.com/file/AA75E6EF1B9018A5#


----------



## Anjel (Sep 1, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You'll love it.
> 
> I've always explained my ride outs to friends and family like this.
> 
> ...



Amazing. I am so sharing this.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 1, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Amazing. I am so sharing this.



Please feel free to do so. Just include a nod to EMTLIFE if you post it on another site or Facebook


----------



## Anjel (Sep 1, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Please feel free to do so. Just include a nod to EMTLIFE if you post it on another site or Facebook



Oh crap. Ok I'll go fix it


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 1, 2012)

Just heard this. If you get off on rockin', stompin', crunchin', dead-on blues, here's a Leslie West song for you!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCB0ypqHHH4


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 1, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Oh crap. Ok I'll go fix it



It's not a critical thing if you forgot


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 1, 2012)

I think a very short but critically important chapter of my life just officially closed. There's a lot of sadness but also some relief that at least now I know where things stand.

On the upside now I can devote more time to school and more importantly holding more EMTLIFE contests  Speaking of which don't forget to get your entries in for the one currently happening in the lounge.


----------



## FourLoko (Sep 1, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You'll love it.
> 
> I've always explained my ride outs to friends and family like this.
> 
> ...



I love this. Just past the one year BLS/IFT torture test. Medic around here is a waste of time and money but I'd move to have this experience.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 2, 2012)

"You're responding to a 47Yo male complaining of right leg pain secondary to ... pregnancy."


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 2, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> "You're responding to a 47Yo male complaining of right leg pain secondary to ... pregnancy."



Transgender? It's been known to happen. Good luck with that


----------



## Asclepius911 (Sep 2, 2012)

Sexual anomalies? Possibly xxy?  Or may it be a delusion from drugs? Or may it be delusions of personality disorder? Possibly some kind of dementia?  DSM may have the answer to this. Maybe it's a dilusional druggie looking for morphine?  Interesting case....


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 2, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Transgender? It's been known to happen. Good luck with that



Yea... but it's not really impressive when the factory installed equipment still works, regardless of the person's gender.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 2, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> Sexual anomalies? Possibly xxy?



In general chromosomal and genetic abnormalities (Klinfelters, androgen insensitivity, etc) are sterile and have male internal equipment regardless of what's on the outside (i.e. complete androgen insensitivity will have a female appearance with breast development, vulva, 2/3rds of a vagina, female fat distribution, but descended testicles, prostate, no uterus, etc. It's generally diagnosed when a teenage female doesn't go through menarche).


----------



## Asclepius911 (Sep 2, 2012)

That's where it gets tricky you may never know, a lot of men or women rarely go in to check if they have chromosomal ambiguity , most of them find out when they go to a geneticist from reproduction failure, my professor found out that she was a hermaphrodite from that same exact reason. There are many types of sexual anomalies from pseudo hermaphrodite to true hermaphrodite ... interesting stuff, it is possible to "self pollinate"... its depending in the site where the gene crossed over. Genetics is a new and mysterious field... make you think twice about creation...


----------



## CritterNurse (Sep 2, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> "You're responding to a 47Yo male complaining of right leg pain secondary to ... pregnancy."



My first thought was 'pregnant wife kicked him?'


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 2, 2012)

Just had an awesome priority one save. 70-year-old female, unconscious, not breathing. She was choking on a roast beef sandwich. Abdominal thrusts, chest compressions, bag valve mask ventilations not effective.

I arrived on scene and used McGills and a Mac 4 to remove a gigantic wad of sandwich.

It was really cool.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Sep 2, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Just had an awesome priority one save. 70-year-old female, unconscious, not breathing. She was choking on a roast beef sandwich. Abdominal thrusts, chest compressions, bag valve mask ventilations not effective.
> 
> I arrived on scene and used McGills and a Mac 4 to remove a gigantic wad of sandwich.
> 
> It was really cool.



Good work, a true save


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 2, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Just had an awesome priority one save. 70-year-old female, unconscious, not breathing. She was choking on a roast beef sandwich. Abdominal thrusts, chest compressions, bag valve mask ventilations not effective.
> 
> I arrived on scene and used McGills and a Mac 4 to remove a gigantic wad of sandwich.
> 
> It was really cool.



Nice! Now the important question. Did you save the sandwich and how was it?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 2, 2012)

the_negro_puppy said:


> Good work, a true save



Right. Most of what we do as paramedics isn't really "mission critical". Removing a complete airway obstruction is really one of those "damn, it's a good thing a paramedic was here" skills.

I don't write this post to brag, although I do feel pretty chuffed… It's more like, this is really cool and I wanted to share with my brothers and sisters.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 2, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Nice! Now the important question. Did you save the sandwich and how was it?



It looked good… Glad it didn't have mayonnaise on it, that would've made it harder to grab with the McGills.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 2, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> It looked good… Glad it didn't have mayonnaise on it, that would've made it harder to grab with the McGills.



Yeah but at least it wouldn't have been so dry, actually come to think of it no wonder she choked on it. No mayonnaise I would have choked too  Seriously nice work life saver!


----------



## Achilles (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey I have a quick question, I've been getting mixed answers about it. 
So which is better, BVM or mouth to mask?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 2, 2012)

achilles said:


> hey i have a quick question, i've been getting mixed answers about it.
> So which is better, bvm or mouth to mask?



bvm.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 2, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Hey I have a quick question, I've been getting mixed answers about it.
> So which is better, BVM or mouth to mask?



Mouth to mouth. Without a question.


----------



## CANDawg (Sep 2, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Hey I have a quick question, I've been getting mixed answers about it.
> So which is better, BVM or mouth to mask?



BVM! Higher O2 rate, easier to manage ventilation rate, and you don't have you get as cozy with your patient.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 2, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Mouth to mouth. Without a question.



That's only for the 18-25 year old females who also have chest pain (aka needing a 12-lead). :rofl: I kid, I kid.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 2, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Hey I have a quick question, I've been getting mixed answers about it.
> So which is better, BVM or mouth to mask?



Depends. Cardiac or respiratory arrest? How many people? Etc. Arguably mouth to mask if one person is managing airway and respiration's because you can use two hands to keep the seal. Additionally, the fancy masks have a port that you can hook up to an oxygen tank. So while it might not be 100% oxygen, it's more than room air.


----------



## med51fl (Sep 2, 2012)

Go BVM (with a proper seal of course)


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 2, 2012)

It's amazing how the thought of a lawsuit causes EMS providers to lose any goad all good sense...


----------



## silver (Sep 2, 2012)

chat party?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 2, 2012)

Random acts of violence...I don't know what's going on in this city. 

Had a lady with her throat slashed today, arterial bleed from the left carotid. She had a pulse when she went to surgery I haven't heard anything else though.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 3, 2012)

Sigh. Second time in as many weeks that I've seen classmates snickering at PRN Ambulance because... get it... PRN... as needed. 

/sigh.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 3, 2012)

The rule is mouth to mask is better than BVM, one of the main reasons being you are a lot less likely to hyper- and over-inflate a patient (because that'd go against what YOUR body wants to do) and hopefully avoid insulfation of the stomach.


BVM is just easier and removes the 'ick' factor of being that close to a dirty dead person.  Think about it, although mask barriers tend to have one way valves, do you really want a front row seat to passive regurgitation?


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 3, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> My first thought was 'pregnant wife kicked him?'



haha, didn't even think of that.

My girlfriend dispatches at a 911 agency and works graveyards, I woke up to a text saying exactly what I posted. Turned out to be a psych, drug, or both
 run. All the crew could get out of him was that his leg started hurting six weeks ago when he found out he was pregnant, and has gotten progressively worse.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 3, 2012)

Little kids crack me up....

Kid #1: "Mommy, why is that guy wearing pajamas" in reference to my scrubs

Kid #2: "Are you Tim Tebow?" :rofl: that's actually the second time, which is weird because i look nothing like him.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Random acts of violence...I don't know what's going on in this city.
> 
> Had a lady with her throat slashed today, arterial bleed from the left carotid. She had a pulse when she went to surgery I haven't heard anything else though.



It may not have been as random as you think. Usually these things end up being someone they knew. It does seem to be getting crazier and crazier though. I'll let you in on a little secret though. As you get older the world gets scarier but it's just a perception thing. It's not really any more crazy, or dangerous you just start focusing more outward than inward as you age. Wait till you have kids then I hear it really all goes to hell


----------



## Anjel (Sep 3, 2012)

Well that's not good.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Well that's not good.



At first it looks like it was an engine fire but then I think I see grass and dirt in the engine compartment. And it also looks like the windshield is cracked. Accident?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Well that's not good.



wrecked burned then buried?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure where the grass and dirt came from. 

I think someone tried throwing stuff on it to put out the flames. Lol 

The fire department did a real number on it. They don't like us very much.


----------



## MrJones (Sep 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I'm not entirely sure where the grass and dirt came from.
> 
> I think someone tried throwing stuff on it to put out the flames. Lol
> 
> The fire department did a real number on it. They don't like us very much.



That's your ambulance??

:blink:


----------



## Tigger (Sep 3, 2012)

First day of senior year today! Exciting. Except not quite.

Met with my political science adviser, who when I mentioned that I was thinking about doing the ski patrol thing for a few years after graduation promptly pulled out his phone and called a friend. Said person spent a half hour giving me the low down on the process and whatnot. Can't beat networking like that....


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 3, 2012)

Tigger said:


> First day of senior year today! Exciting. Except not quite.
> 
> Met with my political science adviser, who when I mentioned that I was thinking about doing the ski patrol thing for a few years after graduation promptly pulled out his phone and called a friend.



That's some serious networking.
But I did notice a minor error..."First day of senior beer" must've been what you meant


----------



## Tigger (Sep 3, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> That's some serious networking.
> But I did notice a minor error..."First day of senior beer" must've been what you meant



Hah well played sir. Forgot how "college" college can be during the beginning of the year. Glad I only have to work athletic events and not at night. A fire captain friend said he used to take his vacation during the first week of school.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Aprz (Sep 3, 2012)

Tomorrow is my first day of paramedic school.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 3, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Tomorrow is my first day of paramedic school.



Oh fun fun! Good Luck!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 3, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Tomorrow is my first day of paramedic school.



Nice man! Good luck!


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 3, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



:sad: That is quite unfortunate. Unless, of course, you're a major Dr. Who fan, and then meeting a disarmed Dalek wouldn't be too bad 



Tigger said:


> Hah well played sir. Forgot how "college" college can be during the beginning of the year. Glad I only have to work athletic events and not at night. A fire captain friend said he used to take his vacation during the first week of school.



Yeah, syllabus week is easily skipped, with a little bit of planning ahead.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 3, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



Lol just imagine how the women feel 

I've actually been pleasantly surprised with the women I've met. With one notable exception that i try not to think to much about.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 3, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Tomorrow is my first day of paramedic school.



Oh man did they tell you about the mandatory beat down gauntlet that was the worst.

Seriously remember to protect your head and neck keep your abs tight and roll so they can't get the boot in to hard.

Congratulations man your gonna have a blast.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 4, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Lol just imagine how the women feel
> 
> I've actually been pleasantly surprised with the women I've met. With one notable exception that i try not to think to much about.




You met Jenna-Louise Coleman online?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 4, 2012)

After reading that thread on gloves I realized, it is nice being able to choose between 3 different types of gloves supplied by the company and the 1 type that the hospitals have.


----------



## rennex (Sep 4, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Tomorrow is my first day of paramedic school.



Me too. A year of BLS was more than enough for me :glare:


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> After reading that thread on gloves I realized, it is nice being able to choose between 3 different types of gloves supplied by the company and the 1 type that the hospitals have.



People at AMR need to stop taking everything for granted. I tell this to every partner that start complaining about there; highest paying emt 911 private company job, with all new technology (power gurney,tough book,etc), half a case of waters before shift, comfort stations, and unlimited OT.

I'm not saying you do, but just stirred my mind.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 4, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> You met Jenna-Louise Coleman online?



Worse


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 4, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Worse




To be fair, it's hard to get better... once you get over the fact that she's currently a Dalek.


----------



## exodus (Sep 4, 2012)

Man, if I could. I would quit my job right now, go to school full time and get a degree, and get into CIS.  My back is still hurting me pretty badly....  I'm not sure if it's worth it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 4, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> People at AMR need to stop taking everything for granted. I tell this to every partner that start complaining about there; highest paying emt 911 private company job, with all new technology (power gurney,tough book,etc), half a case of waters before shift, comfort stations, and unlimited OT.
> 
> I'm not saying you do, but just stirred my mind.



Comfort stations not so much (my unit not at all) and yep free water plus an ice chest to keep everything cold. Plus a lot of other perks from management.


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 4, 2012)

exodus said:


> Man, if I could. I would quit my job right now, go to school full time and get a degree, and get into CIS.  My back is still hurting me pretty badly....  I'm not sure if it's worth it.



Honestly 2 person lifting is the best although most people don't. It is worse if you both dont lift right, but once you guys have it down it makes everything extremely light and easy. 

I def understand the school thing. Hey AMR reimburses us up to 1k per semester I believe for school. Another good thing. Not much but people forget it is there. 







firefite said:


> Comfort stations not so much (my unit not at all) and yep free water plus an ice chest to keep everything cold. Plus a lot of other perks from management.



Ya ALS units have SSM so its understandable but for BLS, it can't be any easier. And little perks like I've said above^


----------



## exodus (Sep 4, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> Honestly 2 person lifting is the best although most people don't. It is worse if you both dont lift right, but once you guys have it down it makes everything extremely light and easy.
> 
> I def understand the school thing. Hey AMR reimburses us up to 1k per semester I believe for school. Another good thing. Not much but people forget it is there.
> 
> ...



We don't have power gurney's for BLS. And our BLS out here dont get stations either, we post SSM just like ALS.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 4, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> Honestly 2 person lifting is the best although most people don't. It is worse if you both dont lift right, but once you guys have it down it makes everything extremely light and easy.
> 
> I def understand the school thing. Hey AMR reimburses us up to 1k per semester I believe for school. Another good thing. Not much but people forget it is there.
> 
> ...



The 1k is only for medic school and you also have to sign a 2 year contract with the company saying you will work full time as a medic for the company for 2 years. 

When I went thru orientation we were told the 1k was not being offered anymore.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> The 1k is only for medic school and you also have to sign a 2 year contract with the company saying you will work full time as a medic for the company for 2 years.
> 
> When I went thru orientation we were told the 1k was not being offered anymore.



You may want to consider getting a job at a hospital as a tech. A few of the guys I work with went through medic school that way. At my hospital you get $4500 a year.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 4, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> People at AMR need to stop taking everything for granted. I tell this to every partner that start complaining about there; highest paying emt 911 private company job, with all new technology (power gurney,tough book,etc), half a case of waters before shift, comfort stations, and unlimited OT.
> 
> I'm not saying you do, but just stirred my mind.



Sounds a bit like my place of work. They could give us all 10000 bonus checks and we would complain about having to walk allllll the way into the office to pick them up.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 4, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> You may want to consider getting a job at a hospital as a tech. A few of the guys I work with went through medic school that way. At my hospital you get $4500 a year.



As much as I wouldn't mind the pay the hospital setting is not for me. I would much rather take the lower pay and be out in the field. When I start medic school I'm paying my whole way through. I am not going to sign any contracts with anyone. No student loans and no student aid (from what I heard its alot of steps for it and more then likely I won't qualify for it). 

In fact the only thing I like about the hospitals aside from the hot nurses and cool air are a couple of the doctors that are extremely funny.


----------



## shiroun (Sep 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> In fact the only thing I like about the hospitals aside from the hot nurses and cool air are a couple of the doctors that are extremely funny.



And a lot of the others suck . 


Ofificially signed a contract for ROTC, and I'm in the ambulance core at my college. I haven't been on a lot due to socializing, and training. I hope you're all doing awesome, and that everything is great. I fully intend to read through this thread tonight.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 4, 2012)

Judgement day. Final scenarios in t-minus 4 1/2 hours....

Crap no more FTO after this...haha


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't even know why I pay for health insurance. 9 times out of 10 it doesn't cover anything I would need.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Judgement day. Final scenarios in t-minus 4 1/2 hours....
> 
> Crap no more FTO after this...haha



Good luck, not that you need it.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 4, 2012)

Why would they schedule case reviews right in the middle of the state EMS conference? Rather inconvenient.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 4, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Sounds a bit like my place of work. They could give us all 10000 bonus checks and we would complain about having to walk allllll the way into the office to pick them up.



So true. I always say that we could give the guys I work with $1 million, and half of them would complain, "it's all in 20s!"


----------



## Tigger (Sep 4, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> So true. I always say that we could give the guys I work with $1 million, and half of them would complain, "it's all in 20s!"



But whining is what we do for sport where I work! But actually, I work at a good place and while things could obviously be better in some regards, it drives me up the walls when people moan for a shift. When I ask if they've worked anywhere else it's always "oh yea but those places REALLY suck!" Make of the best of it, try looking at the bright side for once.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 4, 2012)

Also my boss emailed me asking me to trade a day so he can go to a conference, to accept such a trade would destroy a 4 day vacation. Instead of traveling I would for a grand total of 12 hours. Sounds like a good deal. But then he is my boss soooo...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah, a lot of the guys that work where I am now have never been anywhere else. They complain about the trucks, the equipment, the shifts, the pay, the BLS people, the quarters...

I always tell them, "go to work where I've been and I guarantee in a week you'll come running back, realizing how good you've got it."


----------



## saskgirl (Sep 4, 2012)

Starting to book our fall getaway,  I love this time of year!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 4, 2012)

saskgirl said:


> Starting to book our fall getaway,  I love this time of year!



Booked our trip couple of months ago, my fiancé and I are getting ready to head to Mexico for a week of frozen drinks and relaxing by the pool


----------



## saskgirl (Sep 4, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Booked our trip couple of months ago, my fiancé and I are getting ready to head to Mexico for a week of frozen drinks and relaxing by the pool



Sounds awesome! We're headed to the Rockies, it's our annual anniversary/summer is over, relaxing time!


----------



## Tigger (Sep 4, 2012)

Not sure if it's been mentioned but anyone with OnDemand should check out the BBC's "24 Hours in the ER." It's not EMS but it's a great documentary about Emergency Medicine.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 4, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned but anyone with OnDemand should check out the BBC's "24 Hours in the ER." It's not EMS but it's a great documentary about Emergency Medicine.



I saw an episode not to long ago......I liked it


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 4, 2012)

11 a.m. - Found out husband has to have second surgery on broken leg.  Scheduling a bone graft, and hopefully he will actually heal this  time around.

2 p.m. - Interview with local hospital for full-time position in ER.  I felt it went well.  Now to just wait and see if I get a second interview.

4 p.m. - Missed phone call to schedule an interview with another employer.  Not really sure what job the interview would be for, since I applied for several available ones I am qualified for.  Guess I will find out more tomorrow when I call her back.

7 p.m. - Council meeting.  They pulled the proposal that included lay-offs by dropping the sponsorship of it.  Then, they tabled another proposal that was supposed to be heard that included an offer from IEMS to take over our ambulances and absorb the employees.  Apparently, since the offer is still in legal and there are still some issues to be worked out, it isn't ready to go yet.  The council doesn't want to read it until that time, so they can pass it and we don't loose any time at work.  Had they went forward with it tonight, we would have been laid off by the mayor immediately, and been out of work until IEMS was ready to take us on.  The council refuses to support anything that would cause us to loose even one day of work.  

So, that was my day today.  It was pretty busy, so I am looking forward to not having much at all on my plate tomorrow.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 4, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> 11 a.m. - Found out husband has to have second surgery on broken leg.  Scheduling a bone graft, and hopefully he will actually heal this  time around.
> 
> 2 p.m. - Interview with local hospital for full-time position in ER.  I felt it went well.  Now to just wait and see if I get a second interview.
> 
> ...



Wow you ain't kidding. Sounds like the council has your back at least.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 4, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned but anyone with OnDemand should check out the BBC's "24 Hours in the ER." It's not EMS but it's a great documentary about Emergency Medicine.



Is it on Netflix?


----------



## Tigger (Sep 4, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Is it on Netflix?



Not sure, I don't have Netflix sadly.


----------



## CANDawg (Sep 4, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Is it on Netflix?



Unfortunately not on Canadian Netflix. :sad:

But then again, what IS on Canadian Netflix? :blink:


----------



## Achilles (Sep 5, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Unfortunately not on Canadian Netflix. :sad:
> 
> But then again, what IS on Canadian Netflix? :blink:



Probaly escanaba in the moonlight and caddyshack 2, both terrible movies!

I like untold stories of the ER better.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 5, 2012)

FTO time passed!

So excited and incredibly nervous to be out on my own.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 5, 2012)

Am I the only one who can't see the forum skin?  I've got a white screen with everything just floating around in the abyss.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 5, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Am I the only one who can't see the forum skin?  I've got a white screen with everything just floating around in the abyss.



Same for me.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> FTO time passed!
> 
> So excited and incredibly nervous to be out on my own.



Sometimes it's really surprising that they'll just give me an ambulance and tell me to go for it.  Even now.


----------



## crashh (Sep 5, 2012)

directionless:  I just saw a HUGE spider on my wall and i can't sleep now LOL


----------



## CANDawg (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh. My. GOD!!!

I am JUST discovering Nutella tonight. Never had it before in my life.


So many wasted years..........


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 5, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Oh. My. GOD!!!
> 
> I am JUST discovering Nutella tonight. Never had it before in my life.
> 
> ...



What rock have YOU been living under all these years?

Please tell me you are kidding.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 5, 2012)

crashh said:


> directionless:  I just saw a HUGE spider on my wall and i can't sleep now LOL



And now I can't either..... :wacko:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 5, 2012)

Nutella is gross.


----------



## exodus (Sep 5, 2012)

nvrob said:


> nutella is gross.



+1000000


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Nutella is gross.




Dude.....


----------



## ken158 (Sep 5, 2012)

Has anyone here heard of the Community Emergency Response Team? That's how I got into EMS :3


----------



## Aprz (Sep 5, 2012)

I like making nutella sandwich. It's just white bread and nutella.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 5, 2012)

Also a Nutella fan. It's awesome on toast and great as a dip for sliced up apples.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Nutella is gross.





exodus said:


> +1000000



Agreed. Can't stand it at all.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> FTO time passed!
> 
> So excited and incredibly nervous to be out on my own.



Congrats man, free to kill on your own now .


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 5, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Oh. My. GOD!!!
> 
> I am JUST discovering Nutella tonight. Never had it before in my life.
> 
> ...



My last shift, one of the guys made cookies with the stuff.  They were awesome!!!


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> FTO time passed!
> 
> So excited and incredibly nervous to be out on my own.



Congrats!  Now, go forth and kill, err, help people!


----------



## fast65 (Sep 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Nutella is gross.



Well, I was gonna say congrats again, and say that I suppose I owe you a beer or two. But, now this? I just don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 5, 2012)

ken158 said:


> Has anyone here heard of the Community Emergency Response Team? That's how I got into EMS :3



Is that like a vollie first responder program? Something like ARC runs?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 5, 2012)

No. CERT is a Citizen Corps thing, usually run or administered by fire departments and/or a municipal emergency preparedness department. 

http://www.citizencorps.gov/cert/

It's a good group if you keep the wackers out.


----------



## crashh (Sep 5, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And now I can't either..... :wacko:



it was big, and black and ugly :/  It's the only thing I'm afraid of..i hate this phobia :unsure:


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 5, 2012)

Passing through north Houston, makes me realize how much I like this area. Maybe one day.


----------



## Jon (Sep 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> No. CERT is a Citizen Corps thing, usually run or administered by fire departments and/or a municipal emergency preparedness department.
> 
> http://www.citizencorps.gov/cert/
> 
> It's a good group if you keep the wackers out.



Yup. Great concept. Locally, they give out some cool swag when you go through the CERT training (Backpack, half decent consumer first aid kit, gas shut-off/pry tool, gloves, flashlight, safety glasses, and I think they are getting a lime green vest now, too.

Many folks in the local Scouting community have been attending the CERT training to get CPR and First Aid training, as well as the free swag. It's great having the adult leaders better prepared for the "little crises" of camp and outings.


----------



## SSwain (Sep 5, 2012)

Nutella is da bomb!
(... according to my two kids.)

Me? I like it, but in moderation. 
Peanut butter and Nutella on a toasted english muffin is an awesome snack.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 5, 2012)

I love how wound up everyone gets when I say nutella is gross. haha

Thanks for the congrats by the way.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I love how wound up everyone gets when I say nutella is gross. haha
> 
> Thanks for the congrats by the way.



We only get wound up because we know you secretly like it...when I come to Reno, I shall make you eat Nutella. Muhahahahahaha!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 5, 2012)

Come to Sussex Rob. Nutella and beer and crab cakes await!


----------



## Aidey (Sep 5, 2012)

Nutella is awesome, but I don't think it will go well with crab cakes...just sayin'


----------



## SSwain (Sep 5, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Nutella is awesome, but I don't think it will go well with crab cakes...just sayin'



I double dog dare you to try it and post the results.
I didn't think chocolate and bacon would go together, until I had chocolate covered bacon, on a stick.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 5, 2012)

We don't have to eat/drink it all at once. 

And chocolate covered bacon is awesome. Not paleo, but awesome.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Come to Sussex Rob. Nutella and beer and crab cakes await!


Count me in for the crab cakes and beer.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 5, 2012)

Just had to go lights and sirens for 15miles for a committal of an 11y.o because pd was tired of waiting. 

Really? I didn't know that was a reason to risk lives for.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 5, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Just had to go lights and sirens for 15miles for a committal of an 11y.o because pd was tired of waiting.
> 
> Really? I didn't know that was a reason to risk lives for.



Wow seriously? We run RLS for some dumb stuff but that is pretty ridiculous


----------



## CANDawg (Sep 5, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Just had to go lights and sirens for 15miles for a committal of an 11y.o because pd was tired of waiting.
> 
> Really? I didn't know that was a reason to risk lives for.



Who made you go L&S? PD can't order you to do that.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 5, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Who made you go L&S? PD can't order you to do that.



They can request it through your dispatch center and the dispatcher can order you too. Also answers to certain questions, if the dispatch agency is using an EMD system, can cause calls to be upgraded to a code 3 response very easily.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 5, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Who made you go L&S? PD can't order you to do that.



PD can make the request to dispatch and dispatch will make it a code 3 response. 

Same when the fire departments have a non emergent patient walk to the station. They request we respond code 3 so we have to go code.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> They can request it through your dispatch center and the dispatcher can order you too. Also answers to certain questions, if the dispatch agency is using an EMD system, can cause calls to be upgraded to a code 3 response very easily.



This is what happened. 

And then after we got there they stayed on scene BSing.


----------



## CANDawg (Sep 5, 2012)

firefite said:


> PD can make the request to dispatch and dispatch will make it a code 3 response.
> 
> Same when the fire departments have a non emergent patient walk to the station. They request we respond code 3 so we have to go code.



That's disappointing. I would hope that dispatch would be willing to say "No, we are not going to place our staff at risk just because you think you have better things to do."

If there is a valid reason, fine. A LEO not wanting to miss American Idol (exaggeration for effect) is not a valid reason. 

:wacko:


----------



## MissK (Sep 5, 2012)

Go Giants!


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 5, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> That's disappointing. I would hope that dispatch would be willing to say "No, we are not going to place our staff at risk just because you think you have better things to do."
> 
> If there is a valid reason, fine. A LEO not wanting to miss American Idol (exaggeration for effect) is not a valid reason.
> 
> :wacko:



I think you've got the right take on this. Especially considering all the evidence on L&S not really helping, anyway.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 5, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> That's disappointing. I would hope that dispatch would be willing to say "No, we are not going to place our staff at risk just because you think you have better things to do."
> 
> If there is a valid reason, fine. A LEO not wanting to miss American Idol (exaggeration for effect) is not a valid reason.
> 
> :wacko:



Around here the police have learned the key words to say to get us coming hot, not breathing right it the most popular.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 5, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> That's disappointing. I would hope that dispatch would be willing to say "No, we are not going to place our staff at risk just because you think you have better things to do."
> 
> If there is a valid reason, fine. A LEO not wanting to miss American Idol (exaggeration for effect) is not a valid reason.
> 
> :wacko:



Nope. Dispatch doesn't really care. We will have urgent cares and SNFs call dispatch directly and ask for us to respond code 3 for BS stuff. Then it gets sent out to us code 3.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 6, 2012)

I feel like sometimes we're too cool for school...singing a cheer from Bring It On, in unison with my partner and one of the SO's...awww yeeeaaahhh.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 6, 2012)

crashh said:


> it was big, and black and ugly :/  It's the only thing I'm afraid of..i hate this phobia :unsure:



I know! When I get married, the gal is automatically DQed if she can't handle spiders. She can be afraid of everything else on earth, but someone has to handle the spiders and it aint. gonna be me.


----------



## exodus (Sep 6, 2012)

Going to the DR in the AM about my back, don't think I am going to get cleared back just yet... It's still sore.


----------



## ken158 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Is that like a vollie first responder program? Something like ARC runs?



*uber late response*

It's essentially a program where normal people are trained to respond to huge natural disasters or anything with a large number of casualties, and to supplement the emergency services. They triage and do very basic first aid (treatment for shock without oxygen, bleeding control, some splinting, etc) and fire control. It was a pretty neat program.

Oh yeah, and it is volunteer.


----------



## NREMTroe (Sep 6, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I know! When I get married, the gal is automatically DQed if she can't handle spiders. She can be afraid of everything else on earth, but someone has to handle the spiders and it aint. gonna be me.



+1. I completely agree!


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 6, 2012)

Back on a unit full time and first shift is in a brand new Demers Sprinter on its first day in service. This thing is my new favorite ambulance. 

And I forgot how much fun patient care is.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 7, 2012)

I never thought I would go to a drag show, let alone dance on stage with a coworker at one. I must say though, our swing dancing skills were a hit.


----------



## CANDawg (Sep 7, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I never thought I would go to a drag show, let alone dance on stage with a coworker at one. I must say though, our swing dancing skills were a hit.



Did you dance.....

in drag?!?!?!


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 7, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Did you dance.....
> 
> in drag?!?!?!




...and pictures?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 7, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I never thought I would go to a drag show, let alone dance on stage with a coworker at one. I must say though, our swing dancing skills were a hit.



Oh man the most fun I ever had was at a drag show in Phoenix, well maybe not the most fun but definitely in the top 10. Those pseudo gals know how to party!


----------



## fast65 (Sep 7, 2012)

I did dance, however, not in drag. Sorry to disappoint fellas  

I did the YMCA though, pretty legit, I know.


----------



## SarahAus (Sep 7, 2012)

NREMTroe said:


> +1. I completely agree!



You need to marry an Aussie - we're used to bugs and creepy crawlies that want to kill you!


----------



## Asclepius911 (Sep 7, 2012)

Aussies in California? That's not common


----------



## Aidey (Sep 7, 2012)

Someone please shoot me now. This weekend is going to truly suck.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 7, 2012)

SarahAus said:


> You need to marry an Aussie - we're used to bugs and creepy crawlies that want to kill you!



Ha ha ha ha! Thats awesome.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 7, 2012)

I will never understand why people like watching cars go in circles, even if the cars are pretty bad arse.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 7, 2012)

I am so tempted to buy this fire station converted into a house. It looks like they did a good job on the renovations. The price is steep for the area but hopefully it will sit around for a few months before I graduate and they can come down. 

http://m.trulia.com/property/3030567296-3934-Enright-Ave-Saint-Louis-MO-63108?ecampaign=con_rlt_sharepropfriend_fr&eurl=www.trulia.com%2Fproperty%2F3030567296-3934-Enright-Ave-Saint-Louis-MO-63108


----------



## rwik123 (Sep 7, 2012)

First aemt IV Lab tomorrow! And my birthday. Maybe as a present, no one will stick me.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 7, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I will never understand why people like watching cars go in circles, even if the cars are pretty bad arse.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnutXjBt6LU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 7, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I am so tempted to buy this fire station converted into a house. It looks like they did a good job on the renovations. The price is steep for the area but hopefully it will sit around for a few months before I graduate and they can come down.
> 
> http://m.trulia.com/property/3030567296-3934-Enright-Ave-Saint-Louis-MO-63108?ecampaign=con_rlt_sharepropfriend_fr&eurl=www.trulia.com%2Fproperty%2F3030567296-3934-Enright-Ave-Saint-Louis-MO-63108




I would so be all over that..And the price is lower than I wouldve expected. Lot of place the $$$


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 7, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I am so tempted to buy this fire station converted into a house. It looks like they did a good job on the renovations. The price is steep for the area but hopefully it will sit around for a few months before I graduate and they can come down.
> 
> http://m.trulia.com/property/3030567296-3934-Enright-Ave-Saint-Louis-MO-63108?ecampaign=con_rlt_sharepropfriend_fr&eurl=www.trulia.com%2Fproperty%2F3030567296-3934-Enright-Ave-Saint-Louis-MO-63108



I have to admit I kind of rolled my eyes when I first saw this but it's pretty nicely done. No idea what the area is like but it does look like a lot of home for the money.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 7, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I am so tempted to buy this fire station converted into a house. It looks like they did a good job on the renovations. The price is steep for the area but hopefully it will sit around for a few months before I graduate and they can come down.
> 
> http://m.trulia.com/property/3030567296-3934-Enright-Ave-Saint-Louis-MO-63108?ecampaign=con_rlt_sharepropfriend_fr&eurl=www.trulia.com%2Fproperty%2F3030567296-3934-Enright-Ave-Saint-Louis-MO-63108



I was very interested in buying something similar back in the 90's.  The price was dirt cheap, but was off of a VERY BUSY road and not good for sleeping.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 7, 2012)

I know exactly where that is. I used to ride my bike back that way when I worked downtown and was living in the Central West End.  (my place was in Soulard, but my ex's place was in the CWE)

God, I miss STL. I'd move back in a heartbeat.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 7, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I know exactly where that is. I used to ride my bike back that way when I worked downtown and was living in the Central West End.  (my place was in Soulard, but my ex's place was in the CWE)
> 
> God, I miss STL. I'd move back in a heartbeat.



I have 3 roommates so the price shouldn't be too bad. But I am assuming utilities will be expensive. We are going to go take a look this weekend. It would be perfect if I get a job at Barnes.


The fire hose light fixtures are badass


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 7, 2012)

As you could all brush your teeth at the same time. Great family house if you have multiple kids. I guess they removed the pole?


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 7, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> As you could all brush your teeth at the same time. Great family house if you have multiple kids. I guess they removed the pole?



Nope, the pole is still there and functional by the looks of it. Perfect bachelor's pad haha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 7, 2012)

Chase, that's a cool looking spot!

For the first time in my life I feel completely like an adult rather than a college kid. 

Jumpstart on my career, full benefits, decent job security, everything is in my name and I spent all morning on the phone with my dad, a former coworker who is a loan officer and exchanging emails with my former debate coach who is a realtor...

The crazy part is, it looks like it's going to happen, and be the same or cheaper than renting! My lease right now is through January so nothing is going to happen until that gets closer to ending though. Right now just saving, have a down payment but I want an emergency fund of at least 10k before this adventure starts.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 7, 2012)

Just got the OK to have the EMT students insert NPAs on other EMT students. This is going to be a fun day :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 7, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just got the OK to have the EMT students insert NPAs on other EMT students. This is going to be a fun day :rofl:



Have a garbage can ready. I don't care what anyone says npas make people gag haha.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 7, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> As you could all brush your teeth at the same time. Great family house if you have multiple kids. I guess they removed the pole?



Perfect house for abckidsmom and her kin


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 7, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I will never understand why people like watching cars go in circles, even if the cars are pretty bad arse.




....because every once in a while a car turns right instead of left.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Have a garbage can ready. I don't care what anyone says npas make people gag haha.



We are using a slightly smaller size then what the student would actually take (to avoid the vomit).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 7, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ....because every once in a while a car turns right instead of left.



Only reason I watch NASCAR right here haha


----------



## Aidey (Sep 7, 2012)

It isn't even racing. It is a show off your very expensive cars while practicing lesson.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 7, 2012)

I love being told my shift starts at 0700 by the scheduling girl then getting an email saying "ALS crew must be on site at the garage no later than 0615"...even though it's only 45 minutes I still didn't agree to come in at 0615...I guess I can't complain when I'm getting paid to watch the Air Races.


----------



## Jon (Sep 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I love being told my shift starts at 0700 by the scheduling girl then getting an email saying "ALS crew must be on site at the garage no later than 0615"...even though it's only 45 minutes I still didn't agree to come in at 0615...I guess I can't complain when I'm getting paid to watch the Air Races.




At my one job, my boss has an ugly habit of changing start times and barely telling folks. And he moves the fulltimers around to suit "operational need"

And they keep asking why I don't want to be full time.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> I was very interested in buying something similar back in the 90's.  The price was dirt cheap, but was off of a VERY BUSY road and not good for sleeping.



I'd love to buy one of those converted ICBM silos in North Dakota. Only problem is, well, they're in North Dakota.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'd love to buy one of those converted ICBM silos in North Dakota. Only problem is, well, they're in North Dakota.



Well, here's one in New York that comes with it's own runway. Only a cheap $750,000. 

http://www.missilebases.com/adirondack


----------



## Asclepius911 (Sep 8, 2012)

How would you guys feel that you guys can't use the restroom at Starbucks without buying something first? You have a huge urge to ... and there is a huge line, you are also a frequent customer.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 8, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> How would you guys feel that you guys can't use the restroom at Starbucks without buying something first? You have a huge urge to ... and there is a huge line, you are also a frequent customer.




People ask first?


----------



## Asclepius911 (Sep 8, 2012)

In hollywood,  they give you a punch-in code in order to access their restroom.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 8, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> How would you guys feel that you guys can't use the restroom at Starbucks without buying something first? You have a huge urge to ... and there is a huge line, you are also a frequent customer.



On the other hand it beats having to use the restroom right after a homeless guy took a shower in the sink and pooped in the urinal  trade offs man.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 8, 2012)

Quiet quiet quiet quiet quiet

QUIET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sure is quiet.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 8, 2012)

Meow


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 8, 2012)

I might feel old but I'm still young enough to go to a keggar and enjoy it. DD putting a curfew on it is no fun though.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I might feel old but I'm still young enough to go to a keggar and enjoy it. DD putting a curfew on it is no fun though.



I haven't even thought the word kegger in at least 10 years lol


----------



## nemedic (Sep 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I haven't even thought the word kegger in at least 10 years lol



Next time you are in the Boston area, we will have to change that. There's a decent enough group of EMTLifers to have a respectable sized kegger.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 8, 2012)

nemedic said:


> Next time you are in the Boston area, we will have to change that. There's a decent enough group of EMTLifers to have a respectable sized kegger.



It does seem to a hotbed of emtlife activity.


----------



## nemedic (Sep 8, 2012)

It's also a hotbed for keggers too.


----------



## Jon (Sep 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Meow



[YOUTUBE]mXPeLctgvQI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tigger (Sep 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> It does seem to a hotbed of emtlife activity.



It's also a hotbed of awesomeness, especially when I'm working...


----------



## Tigger (Sep 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> It does seem to a hotbed of emtlife activity.



It's also a hotbed of awesomeness, especially when I'm working...


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 8, 2012)

My wife and I are in Boston now.... Directions to kegger please......


----------



## medic417 (Sep 8, 2012)

gig em aggies

SEC meet what real football is all about.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 8, 2012)

medic417 said:


> gig em aggies
> 
> sec meet what real football is all about.



miz....


----------



## medic417 (Sep 8, 2012)

Aggies were only third best in the big 12 so they switched to the SEC where they could ne number 1.


----------



## Meursault (Sep 8, 2012)

nemedic said:


> Next time you are in the Boston area, we will have to change that. There's a decent enough group of EMTLifers to have a respectable sized kegger.



My mind boggles at how terrible an idea that would be. 

Meet on the MGH helipad in two hours?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 8, 2012)

nemedic said:


> Next time you are in the Boston area, we will have to change that. There's a decent enough group of EMTLifers to have a respectable sized kegger.



I'll drive up from DE.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 8, 2012)

Note to future students... Buy an Ipad and just get Ebooks. You will save yourself a ton of money. The Ebook bundles are usually half the price of the real textbooks. I never even opened half the textbooks I had to buy. I want to cry when I think about how much $$$ I spent on all of this. Also, it is very convenient having your entire library on one device that you can take with you anywhere.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 8, 2012)

Lol looks like my collection, though all mine have been put to use
 Nevermind to much of a pain to upload from phone


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 8, 2012)

First night on my own as a medic... This is nerve racking!


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> First night on my own as a medic... This is nerve racking!



Good luck. 

And here is some motivation


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> First night on my own as a medic... This is nerve racking!



why? It's cake.

have fun.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> First night on my own as a medic... This is nerve racking!



Good luck brother. You got this!


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 8, 2012)

Ever have one of those nights where nothing seems to go the way you intend?

That was last night for me.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> First night on my own as a medic... This is nerve racking!


May your shift be slow and quiet.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 8, 2012)

Someone shoot me now.


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 8, 2012)

Anonymous said:


> Ever have one of those nights where nothing seems to go the way you intend?
> 
> That was last night for me.



Just one night?  I feel like that is the kind of year I am having!


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> First night on my own as a medic... This is nerve racking!



You will be fine!  Enjoy it and have fun!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 9, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Someone shoot me now.



Nope I'm saving my last bullet for myself  besides have you seen the price of ammo lately?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> First night on my own as a medic... This is nerve racking!



This loudly and at full volume on the way to your calls the whole night. Get video and I'll send you an EMTLIFE t shirt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42yvvLDM6Uw


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 9, 2012)

I wouldn't mind running back to back if I could keep up on reports at the same time. 

And FTDNITBOMA....fixin to die, not in the back of my ambulance.. has been the theme for the weekend.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 9, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> This loudly and at full volume on the way to your calls the whole night. Get video and I'll send you an EMTLIFE t shirt.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42yvvLDM6Uw



New contest????


----------



## Joe (Sep 9, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> New contest????



Me and my partner were made for a contest like this!


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 9, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Someone shoot me now.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 9, 2012)

Joe said:


> Me and my partner were made for a contest like this!



Yeah us too!!

New thing is to bring a pair of fold up camp chairs and sit outside the truck when posted.  

Had about 5 people stop and ask where the beer cooler is.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 9, 2012)

Patience


----------



## Supermarites (Sep 9, 2012)

hey I just met you


----------



## Tigger (Sep 9, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Yeah us too!!
> 
> New thing is to bring a pair of fold up camp chairs and sit outside the truck when posted.
> 
> Had about 5 people stop and ask where the beer cooler is.



That was my deal all summer. Camp chair, book, and a dunkin iced and I was set for the day. Or at least till the sun went down.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 9, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> And FTDNITBOMA....fixin to die, not in the back of my ambulance.. has been the theme for the weekend.



Same! According to my partner my "oh :censored::censored::censored::censored: this guy is going to die" look came out. Other than that it's been a prett calm night.

I love how my iPhone just randomly crapped out on me as well...I think the iPad made it grumpy and now it's acting out because of it.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 9, 2012)

Tigger said:


> That was my deal all summer. Camp chair, book, and a dunkin iced and I was set for the day. Or at least till the sun went down.



It's been way too hot all summer until this weekend. 

Instead of 100degrees it topped out at 90. And tonight has been in the 60s with a breeze. Awesome weather finally.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 9, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Yeah us too!!
> 
> New thing is to bring a pair of fold up camp chairs and sit outside the truck when posted.
> 
> Had about 5 people stop and ask where the beer cooler is.



I like it!! Definitely stealing it.

Apparently my FTDNITBOMA guy coded in the ER. Bad juju.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 9, 2012)

Supermarites said:


> hey I just met you



And this is crazy


----------



## CANDawg (Sep 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> And this is crazy



but here's my number...


----------



## Anjel (Sep 9, 2012)

It is cold. I am wearing a sweat shirt and Tennis shoes. 

Bring on the football!!!!! 

Perfect Sunday. Before I have to work from 1700 today to 2100 tomorrow. 

That's a long time to be in an ambulance.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Sep 9, 2012)

So call me maybe?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 9, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> So call me maybe?









with bonus image I came across on Google...


----------



## Tigger (Sep 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> with bonus image I came across on Google...



I should probably save this...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's soo hot and humid today that getting 12-leads is next to impossible. Limb leads are also difficult. Right after you stick the electrodes on the patients they slide right off.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 9, 2012)

firefite said:


> It's soo hot and humid today that getting 12-leads is next to impossible. Limb leads are also difficult. Right after you stick the electrodes on the patients they slide right off.



Scrub with rag or gauze.  Then usalcoholol. Then use iodine.  Might get it where you can get a good read.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 9, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Scrub with rag or gauze.  Then usalcoholol. Then use iodine.  Might get it where you can get a good read.



Why go through all the trouble when you can just go L&S to the ED and have them do it?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 9, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Scrub with rag or gauze.  Then usalcoholol. Then use iodine.  Might get it where you can get a good read.



Did the scrub and alcohol. It kept the electrode on for a little bit longer but it still ended up sliding off. We have resorted to having the fire department hold down the electrodes for a 12-lead.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 9, 2012)

Benzoin. That stuff is magic on sweaty people.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 9, 2012)

firefite said:


> It's soo hot and humid today that getting 12-leads is next to impossible. Limb leads are also difficult. Right after you stick the electrodes on the patients they slide right off.



Staples?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 9, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Staples?



Super glue.  Less painful at least until removed.:rofl:


----------



## Tigger (Sep 9, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Benzoin. That stuff is magic on sweaty people.



The tincture of benzoin is my best friend during hockey games. It's impossible to steri-strip a player's face lac without that stuff because of how much they sweat. I use it even when the skin is dry, benzoin makes it tacky and that's what you need to help adhesive. Good for bandaids too.


----------



## CritterNurse (Sep 9, 2012)

I know someone who carries a can of ether (the car starter sort you can buy at an auto-parts store) for making bandage tape stick to sweaty or bloody skin. Tear off a strip of tape, hold it suspended in the air, spray the ether on the sticky side, let dry a moment, and stick it to the skin.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 9, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> I know someone who carries a can of ether (the car starter sort you can buy at an auto-parts store) for making bandage tape stick to sweaty or bloody skin. Tear off a strip of tape, hold it suspended in the air, spray the ether on the sticky side, let dry a moment, and stick it to the skin.



Yea I don't that's a great idea when there are sprays out there that are designed for that purpose. If an EMT pulled out a can of ether while treating me I might have some words for them, even if it is "harmless," that just doesn't seem like good practice. Cramer Tuf-Skin works great and would probably work great for EKG electrodes now that I think about it. It's usually used in athletics before taping someone.


----------



## CritterNurse (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh, that guy wasn't an EMT. It was just his trick to make bandage tape stick. Just like on a call you won't find me using Vet-wrap, but at home I'll use it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 9, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> Oh, that guy wasn't an EMT. It was just his trick to make bandage tape stick. Just like on a call you won't find me using Vet-wrap, but at home I'll use it.



I use vet-rap on calls. All the time. I carry a roll in my pocket. 

Not kidding.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 9, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> Oh, that guy wasn't an EMT. It was just his trick to make bandage tape stick. Just like on a call you won't find me using Vet-wrap, but at home I'll use it.



I use it frequently at work for bandaging humans, I see a bit of distinction between that and ether.


----------



## Meursault (Sep 9, 2012)

They sell ether in auto parts stores? Like diethyl ether?

Brb, reliving the only good part of orgo lab.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 10, 2012)

It cracks me up when a non-medically educated patient asks to see their EKG strip then nods knowingly like they understand all the squiggly lines.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 10, 2012)

Linuss said:


> It cracks me up when a non-medically educated patient asks to see their EKG strip then nods knowingly like they understand all the squiggly lines.



Last time I had a patients boyfriend do that, his justification was that his mom was a CNA, so he "knows what he's talking about". It ended with me trying to explain his girlfriends condition and him saying, "but the squiggles are good, right?".


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 10, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Last time I had a patients boyfriend do that, his justification was that his mom was a CNA, so he "knows what he's talking about". It ended with me trying to explain his girlfriends condition and him saying, "but the squiggles are good, right?".




You mean that the magical knowledge of the noctor isn't genetically linked?


----------



## fast65 (Sep 10, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> You mean that the magical knowledge of the noctor isn't genetically linked?



Apparently not. I offered to rewire his house because my brother is an electrician, but that was a no go.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 10, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Apparently not. I offered to rewire his house because my brother is an electrician, but that was a no go.



Shocking!


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 10, 2012)

Interviewing with my medical director later today.




Here's to not acting like an idiot!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 10, 2012)

Linuss said:


> It cracks me up when a non-medically educated patient asks to see their EKG strip then nods knowingly like they understand all the squiggly lines.



You realize that that applies to probably half of the medics out there as well right?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 10, 2012)

*Not an offical contest*

Folks good morning from Texas where it is now 550 in the am and I'm getting ready for another exciting day of sitting on my butt in medic class. My challenge for you today is to post interesting and amusing things in the directionless thread so that I have something to look at on my breaks. The most amusing comment/link/pic posted by end of class gets an EMTLIFE patch. Remember this could very well could save me from losing what's left of my mind so dig deep.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 10, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Folks good morning from Texas where it is now 550 in the am and I'm getting ready for another exciting day of sitting on my butt in medic class. My challenge for you today is to post interesting and amusing things in the directionless thread so that I have something to look at on my breaks. The most amusing comment/link/pic posted by end of class gets an EMTLIFE patch. Remember this could very well could save me from losing what's left of my mind so dig deep.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0

Best music video everrrrrrrrrrrrr :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 10, 2012)

If your gonna go hiking in the desert, during the summer time, and when there is 50% humidity 1 bottle of water is not going to be enough. Add in the fact that your not an avid hiker and this makes a nice recipe for a rescue. 

Then the patient says "I thought I would be fine. I walked a couple parks in LA."

A park and a desert mountain are just a little different, however I did give him credit for walking a couple parks in LA without getting shot :rofl:


----------



## exodus (Sep 10, 2012)

One of our units got into an accident this morning while transporting a CVA patient code 3. Thankfully no injuries and everyone is okay. Crappy part, drive did EVERYTHING by the book, stopped at the light, cleared every lane, then proceeded to turn right when they were struck.

Edit: Accidenitly an intersection.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 10, 2012)

exodus said:


> One of our units got into an accident this morning while transporting a CVA patient code 3. Thankfully no injuries and everyone is okay. Crappy part, drive did EVERYTHING by the book, stopped at the light, cleared every intersection, then proceeded to turn right. When they were struck.



Heard the supervisor responding to the accident. Not sure what unit it was.


----------



## exodus (Sep 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> Heard the supervisor responding to the accident. Not sure what unit it was.



Check your texts.


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 10, 2012)

Interview went well today.  I got there, took a test, and then interviewed with the HR person.  The test took about an hour and the interview was about 30 minutes.  Once that was over, I was sent to the main station for the ambulance service and interviewed with the head of that department and 3 other supervisors.  That took about an hour.  Over all, I think all of it went really well.  Supposedly, I will know something in about 2 weeks.  Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 10, 2012)

exodus said:


> Edit: Accidenitly an intersection.


Meme reference?


----------



## exodus (Sep 10, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Meme reference?



Yup!  Blame reddit.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 10, 2012)

exodus said:


> Check your texts.



Got it thanks. 

Just did an ALS intercept for a BLS company. "SOB" patient. Their report started off good until they forgot to do lung sounds and placed the patient on a NRB at 15lpm with a O2 sat at 98% on room air.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> Got it thanks.
> 
> Just did an ALS intercept for a BLS company. "SOB" patient. Their report started off good until they forgot to do lung sounds and placed the patient on a NRB at 15lpm with a O2 sat at 98% on room air.




Was the patient at least short of breath?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 10, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Was the patient at least short of breath?



Nope. Good tidal volume. His respirations were at 28 per minute.


----------



## exodus (Sep 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> Got it thanks.
> 
> Just did an ALS intercept for a BLS company. "SOB" patient. Their report started off good until they forgot to do lung sounds and placed the patient on a NRB at 15lpm with a O2 sat at 98% on room air.



I keep thinking. Damn, you're lucky you keep getting split up onto ALS! Then I remembered.... You're on an ALS shift now. -.-


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 10, 2012)

Went almost 2 hours today without thinking about the ex, that's progress right lol


----------



## Bob67 (Sep 10, 2012)

First night driving the ambulance. Down to the burn house for rehab drill.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 10, 2012)

Well the bad news is I had to replace my phone, the good news is AT&T tried to charge me like 500 bucks so I went to apple and they did it for 150


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 10, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> with bonus image I came across on Google...



Came across this one today...


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 10, 2012)

So, at bedtime, I was able to claim another "Mean Mom" award. It all started when I wouldn't let the boy have anything for desert immediately before bedtime. That was quickly followed by me not allowing him to have his ceiling fan on tonight, since it isn't that hot. It all ended when he bumped his head on his bed, and I told him that I did know that would hurt, but he needed to wait a little bit to see if it got better, rather than immediately giving him the tylenol he requested.

I just don't have any idea how on earth he is ever going to survive his childhood without finding a much nicer mom.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 10, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> So, at bedtime, I was able to claim another "Mean Mom" award. It all started when I wouldn't let the boy have anything for desert immediately before bedtime. That was quickly followed by me not allowing him to have his ceiling fan on tonight, since it isn't that hot. It all ended when he bumped his head on his bed, and I told him that I did know that would hurt, but he needed to wait a little bit to see if it got better, rather than immediately giving him the tylenol he requested.
> 
> I just don't have any idea how on earth he is ever going to survive his childhood without finding a much nicer mom.



Stalling tactics of children...like us parents don't know what going down!


----------



## Jambi (Sep 10, 2012)

Beer is good, that is all.

PS Good beer is good. I thought I needed to clarify.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 10, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Beer is good, that is all.
> 
> PS Good beer is good. I thought I needed to clarify.




Rum is better.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 10, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Rum is better.



I prefer good scotch.  Gin too, but you've got to be careful with the gin, it might kill you. :wacko:


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 10, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Beer is good, that is all.
> 
> PS Good beer is good. I thought I needed to clarify.



Thanks for the clarification...natty lite disagrees with the original premise lol.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 10, 2012)

As does Tecate... Bleh!


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 10, 2012)

I never realized that so many physicians are  Dr. Who fans. After all, what else could a sontimeter be than a form of  Sontaran measurement. 

 Medicine, the largest collection of schizotypals ever.


----------



## exodus (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Jambi (Sep 11, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I never realized that so many physicians are  Dr. Who fans. After all, what else could a sontimeter be than a form of  Sontaran measurement..



How much time have I spent on SDN so that I get that joke!


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 11, 2012)

exodus said:


> [why is the rum gone.gif



Thank you.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 11, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I never realized that so many physicians are  Dr. Who fans. After all, what else could a sontimeter be than a form of  Sontaran measurement.
> 
> Medicine, the largest collection of schizotypals ever.



What amazes me is the number of cute women who follow the series. I joined a Dr. Who meetup group thinking it would be all goofy guys in their 30s and 40s and instead it's all goofy (but cute) girls in their 20s. Where the hell were these girls 10 years ago when I could actually go out with them without getting dirty looks 

Life just isn't fair.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 11, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> girls in their 20s. Where the hell were these girls 10 years ago when I could actually go out with them without getting dirty looks



They were in their teens, when you'd not only be getting goofy looks, but probably a nice shiny pair of bracelets from the local PD.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 11, 2012)

Linuss said:


> They were in their teens, when you'd not only be getting goofy looks, but probably a nice shiny pair of bracelets from the local PD.



Some of them weren't even in their teens. I just don't get when Doctor who suddenly became the new 20 something female phenom. Oh wait yeah I do it was when they stopped casting ugly English guys with bad teeth as the main character.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 11, 2012)

Got my new T shirt from Kip over at DT4EMS. Love it. I wanted to get the "I'd tap that twice" shirt but just knew I wouldn't be brave enough to wear it.






And yes I do always have that slightly befuddled look on my face.


----------



## MissK (Sep 11, 2012)

I thought it would be another boring day of paramedic clinicals since I'm usually a white cloud... but a few hours in and we've had 2 scene flights, with the last one making breaking news on tv. I think my preceptors are ready for me to go home... ha!


----------



## SSwain (Sep 11, 2012)

Beer is good, but after 12 of them, it makes me sleepy.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 11, 2012)

Beer is good... and people are crazy.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKpQRjj_WbU[/youtube]


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 11, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Beer is good... and people are crazy.



Downloaded. What a WIN of a song!


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks like at least for the time being, I am going to become an IEMS employee.

City of Lawrence solves 2012 budget crisis; Indianapolis EMS to take over EMT operations



> LAWRENCE, Ind. (WISH) - The city of Lawrence has solved their budget crisis: at least, for this year.
> 
> At the city council meeting Monday night, Lawrence Mayor Dean Jessup proposed a new way to get the city through the year.
> 
> He proposed an ordinance that transfers Lawrence EMT’s and equipment to Indianapolis EMS. EMT’s will become Indianapolis EMS employees. For the rest of 2012, the city of Lawrence will retain the ambulance billing revenue.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm going to effing kill my dog.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 11, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I'm going to effing kill my dog.



http://www.networkworld.com/community/files/user11778/scooby_ruh_roh.jpg


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 11, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I'm going to effing kill my dog.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 11, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I'm going to effing kill my dog.



I just tried to kill mine with a 2 mile run but she survived so I guess I have to keep feeding her.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 12, 2012)

They look like they're just laying down to go to sleep, but they're really plotting my demise.


----------



## exodus (Sep 12, 2012)

Tired kitty.  Ps. This is my new kitten.  Still trying to get her to get along with our dog. She walks up to her and acts nice, then suddenly freaks and smacks them...


----------



## Aidey (Sep 12, 2012)

That is better than your dog being a total jackarse and chasing them. I swear I'm getting a prescription for doggy xanax tomorrow.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 12, 2012)

Aidey said:


> That is better than your dog being a total jackarse and chasing them. I swear I'm getting a prescription for doggy xanax tomorrow.


That's just ruff. 

It also sounds more cluster B, have you tried therapy first?


----------



## Aidey (Sep 12, 2012)

Nah, it isn't cluster B, he doesn't fit any of them very well. I think it is a mix of separation anxiety, ADHD, selective hearing and mania. Maybe even suicidal ideations, considering how many times he tried to run into the road on our walk today. 

I'm actually thinking electroshock therapy is in order. I understand it is making a comeback.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 12, 2012)

Mine is just cute.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 12, 2012)

Bedtime, or else I turn into a pumpkin!


----------



## Jambi (Sep 12, 2012)

Working for the man


----------



## Jambi (Sep 12, 2012)

What did we learn today?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 12, 2012)

Aidey said:


> That is better than your dog being a total jackarse and chasing them. I swear I'm getting a prescription for doggy xanax tomorrow.



Dogs are supposed to eat cats that is the law of nature.  Why try to change it?


----------



## Achilles (Sep 12, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Dogs are supposed to eat cats that is the law of nature.  Why try to change it?


Dogs are mans best friend but lions and tigers eat Dingos which are dogs.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 12, 2012)

Sooooooooo........
Whose getting the new iPhone?


----------



## Aidey (Sep 12, 2012)

Law of nature my arse. Dogs and cats are perfectly capable of behaving around each other. The little monster gets along with the neighbors cat perfectly fine.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 12, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Sooooooooo........
> Whose getting the new iPhone?



I just got the 4S. Lol I'm good for now.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 12, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Sooooooooo........
> Whose getting the new iPhone?



The first time I see someone typing on the holographic keyboard, I'm gonna cry a little.  There will be no upgrading my phone before my grandfathered unlimited data contract is expired.  I want unlimited data way more than I want that cool holographic keyboard.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 12, 2012)

My shift next bid is going to be awesome! That is all.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 12, 2012)

Jambi said:


> What did we learn today?
> 
> Apparently we learn that no matter how interesting something is there is always one guy facing the other direction taking photos.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 12, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Law of nature my arse. Dogs and cats are perfectly capable of behaving around each other. The little monster gets along with the neighbors cat perfectly fine.



My dogs best friend was a cat they would wrestle for hours.


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 12, 2012)

I know it's not evidence based, but I do find myself shouting about the lack of C-spine precautions taken on TV...


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 12, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Sooooooooo........
> Whose getting the new iPhone?



When the iPhone 5 comes out, I'm getting the 4S.  Cheaper and functions just as nice.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 12, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Sooooooooo........
> Whose getting the new iPhone?




I would really like to, but I'm not eligible for a discounted upgrade until April, and I'm not willing to pay what will probably be $800 for a phone. 

On a side note, I'm feeling so much better after a nice day of shooting with my best friend...feels good to finally shoot my Mauser.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 12, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I would really like to, but I'm not eligible for a discounted upgrade until April, and I'm not willing to pay what will probably be $800 for a phone.
> 
> On a side note, I'm feeling so much better after a nice day of shooting with my best friend...feels good to finally shoot my Mauser.



And don't forget that if you still have an unlimited data plan with verizon, you'll be forced to go to a tiered plan unless you want to pay the unsubsidized cost of the phone outright <_<


----------



## Achilles (Sep 12, 2012)

Jambi said:


> And don't forget that if you still have an unlimited data plan with verizon, you'll be forced to go to a tiered plan unless you want to pay the unsubsidized cost of the phone outright <_<



I have AT&T 
And a few months back they throttled my service because apparently I was in their top 5% of data users. I called them up argued a little and asks for a metal for being in the top 5%. They told me its just for the month and yada yada yada and some blah blah blah. And a have a nice day. Used wifi for the next month and haven't gotten a text since. But I hate AT&T because I live so close to Canada and always pick up their cell phone service (Rogers)


----------



## Achilles (Sep 12, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I would really like to, but I'm not eligible for a discounted upgrade until April, and I'm not willing to pay what will probably be $800 for a phone.
> 
> On a side note, I'm feeling so much better after a nice day of shooting with my best friend...feels good to finally shoot my Mauser.




Did you shoot at any targets or just shoot 
I just got done zeroing my 7mm rem mag from 200 to 300 yards.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 12, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> When the iPhone 5 comes out, I'm getting the 4S.  Cheaper and functions just as nice.



I went bananas over the 4s


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 12, 2012)

I love my iPhone 4S. Siri is a huge help with completing PCR's. As a matter of fact, I very infrequently text without using voice recognition. It makes life a lot easier.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 12, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I have AT&T
> And a few months back they throttled my service because apparently I was in their top 5% of data users. I called them up argued a little and asks for a metal for being in the top 5%. They told me its just for the month and yada yada yada and some blah blah blah. And a have a nice day. Used wifi for the next month and haven't gotten a text since. But I hate AT&T because I live so close to Canada and always pick up their cell phone service (Rogers)



You gotta watch the data usage with all that internet porn! :rofl:

I seriously have a friend that went over his data plan and got hit with a huge bill because of porn on his phone :unsure: :blink:

To each their own...I guess.  I don't touch his phone, ever.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 12, 2012)

Jambi said:


> You gotta watch the data usage with all that internet porn! :rofl:
> 
> I seriously have a friend that went over his data plan and got hit with a huge bill because of porn on his phone :unsure: :blink:
> 
> To each their own...I guess.  I don't touch his phone, ever.



Let's remember this is family friendly site.  Moving on...


----------



## Jambi (Sep 12, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Let's remember this is family friendly site.  Moving on...



Duly noted.  That's about as profane as I get


----------



## Anjel (Sep 12, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I have AT&T
> And a few months back they throttled my service because apparently I was in their top 5% of data users. I called them up argued a little and asks for a metal for being in the top 5%. They told me its just for the month and yada yada yada and some blah blah blah. And a have a nice day. Used wifi for the next month and haven't gotten a text since. But I hate AT&T because I live so close to Canada and always pick up their cell phone service (Rogers)



Happens to me with sprint when im in Marine city


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 13, 2012)

I believe our ambulance got skunked on the way to our last call. 

That's a first--for any vehicle Ive been in.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 13, 2012)

I had to pay $12.00/min international roaming charge back when I had AT&T and the only tower I could hit to make a call to med control was a Rogers tower. Yikes! Fortunately my service reimbursed me.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 13, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I had to pay $12.00/min international roaming charge back when I had AT&T and the only tower I could hit to make a call to med control was a Rogers tower. Yikes! Fortunately my service reimbursed me.



Near the canadian border?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 13, 2012)

I hate babies! Especially sick ones! That is all.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 13, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Near the canadian border?



About 40 miles


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 13, 2012)

Dear pedipsych RN, 

Your new 14y/o patient has serious school and home stressors and tried committing suicide today and is now in a psych hospital for the first time in his life. Yea... he's more than a little contracted and isn't going to speak unless you sit down, given him some time, and listen. Sure, you have a lot of things to do, but telling, rather loudly (and definitely loud enough for him to hear since he's sitting in front of the nurses' station) the other nurse to just put down "patient doesn't want to talk" if an immediate reply isn't forthcoming isn't helping any.

/1 day left in psych.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I hate babies! Especially sick ones! That is all.



Babies are creepy.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Babies are aliens.



Fixed that for you BBG :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 14, 2012)

Lol at babies are aliens.

So I had all these ALS calls in my FTO period then I clear and switch to nights and all I do is get paid more to drive my AEMT partner around...deal!


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Jambi (Sep 14, 2012)

Gin and tonic to effect.  Therapeutic levels attained...


----------



## Asclepius911 (Sep 14, 2012)

I heard that animal emergency gets payed more than us. We the world is coming to an end lol. Has anyone heard of this type of ems service? 

http://mypet2vet.com/


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 14, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> I heard that animal emergency gets payed more than us. We the world is coming to an end lol. Has anyone heard of this type of ems service?
> 
> http://mypet2vet.com/



Damnit that was my idea!


----------



## Tigger (Sep 14, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> I heard that animal emergency gets payed more than us. We the world is coming to an end lol. Has anyone heard of this type of ems service?
> 
> http://mypet2vet.com/



How many people do you know that care more about their pet's than their self's.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Sep 14, 2012)

You will be surprised how many pet lovers live in California, do you guys know that there is a restaurant where you can order food for your self and your pet and eat along side with your dog? Only in Hollyweird


----------



## Asclepius911 (Sep 14, 2012)

I wonder if there are assessments, "the dog is alert and oriented to clapping snapping sit and lay, pt confirms pain in lower paw by bark" I've heard from some coworkers that there are classes for dog cpr, they shut the dogs mouth and blow into their nose for rescue breathing


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 14, 2012)

Long story short from last night:  Man got angry.  We move back.  Man got even more angry that we weren't treating his wife, so he walks towards us.  We move back more.  Man gets even more angry and runs at us.  We walk back more.


Dispatch gets angry that we don't answer them on the radio this whole time, AFTER we called for PD, and complains to supervisors.  Sorry dispatch, busy trying not to get pummeled by an angry raging bull.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 14, 2012)

It's sad that the toughest decision of my day is whether or not I want to spend $550 on the iPhone 5, or if I want to wait until April when I can get it for $300...I'm a moron.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 14, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> I wonder if there are assessments, "the dog is alert and oriented to clapping snapping sit and lay, pt confirms pain in lower paw by bark" I've heard from some coworkers that there are classes for dog cpr, they shut the dogs mouth and blow into their nose for rescue breathing



http://www.hccs.edu/hccs/business-c...edic/course-descriptions-veterinary-paramedic


----------



## Aidey (Sep 14, 2012)

fast65 said:


> It's sad that the toughest decision of my day is whether or not I want to spend $550 on the iPhone 5, or if I want to wait until April when I can get it for $300...*I'm a moron.*



As long as you are aware of it...


----------



## Asclepius911 (Sep 14, 2012)

Holly van damme, and it does exist lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 14, 2012)

My fiancé is a Critical Care Vet. The prices they charge at her practice are through the roof, and people will spare no expense for their pets. Just to be seen by a doc is 135. Average cost for a preliminary exam, bloodwork and X-rays is about 600 dollars.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 14, 2012)

Hm, scenarios in paramedic school didn't go well. I refused to give a stroke patient oxygen today. The skill instructor kept saying "Do you wanna be that one guy who brings in a stroke patient while withholding oxygen?" I told him about the research I've read, what even AHA is saying now, and explained the logic in my mind. My group and the instructor felt that I was still wrong. They also still teach trendelenburg for patients in shock. Disappoints me.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 14, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Hm, scenarios in paramedic school didn't go well. I refused to give a stroke patient oxygen today. The skill instructor kept saying "Do you wanna be that one guy who brings in a stroke patient while withholding oxygen?" I told him about the research I've read, what even AHA is saying now, and explained the logic in my mind. My group and the instructor felt that I was still wrong. They also still teach trendelenburg for patients in shock. Disappoints me.



You may want to play the game while in school. Once you're on your own, do what you want.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 14, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> You will be surprised how many pet lovers live in California, do you guys know that there is a restaurant where you can order food for your self and your pet and eat along side with your dog? Only in Hollyweird



Also Huntington Beach...

http://www.huntingtonbeachca.gov/re...parks/huntington_central_park/restaurants.cfm


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 14, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> You may want to play the game while in school. Once you're on your own, do what you want.



This 100%!

Otherwise you will fail even if you are ultimately correct. Same thing with your internship. You're going to have to do it the way your preceptor wants, no if ands or buts about it.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Sep 14, 2012)

When is it declared to much? Where should the line be drawn for animal obsession? The other day I went to a cafe bean and witness a woman yelling and demanding that her "baby (chihuahua) " should be allowed to come inside. After the incident she goes outside and begins talking to the dog telling her dog to sit in the chair because the floor is to dirty.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 14, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> You may want to play the game while in school. Once you're on your own, do what you want.



Agreed. I know it sucks, but unfortunately you have to play by their rules if you want to make it through.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 14, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Hm, scenarios in paramedic school didn't go well. I refused to give a stroke patient oxygen today. The skill instructor kept saying "Do you wanna be that one guy who brings in a stroke patient while withholding oxygen?" I told him about the research I've read, what even AHA is saying now, and explained the logic in my mind. My group and the instructor felt that I was still wrong. They also still teach trendelenburg for patients in shock. Disappoints me.


"Why yes, yes I do you arrogant, idiotic jack wagon...."

Play the game. Pass. Practice good medicine and tell everyone you know to stay the hell away from that school.

I hear every new employee class about how all COPD'ers have hypoxia drive and we can't give them too much O2. Despite this, no one has seen an oxyhemoglobin disassociation curve till they get in my class. 

Why in Hades do we keep saying medic instructors don't need a background in physiology?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 14, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Why in Hades do we keep saying medic instructors don't need a background in physiology?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRdfX7ut8gw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 14, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> When is it declared to much? Where should the line be drawn for animal obsession? The other day I went to a cafe bean and witness a woman yelling and demanding that her "baby (chihuahua) " should be allowed to come inside. After the incident she goes outside and begins talking to the dog telling her dog to sit in the chair because the floor is to dirty.



A. The floor is dirty.
B. I suspect that chihuahua is probably cleaner than me.
C. I would much rather sit in a chair after a dog sat in it than after a baby sat in it. Babies are creepy and get boogers and cheerios on everything.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 14, 2012)

Chihuahuas are WAY creepier than babies. WAY creepier.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 14, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Chihuahuas are WAY creepier than babies. WAY creepier.



Chihuahuas are creepy but I think babies especially the little bitty new ones with the floppy heads are like creepy squared.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 14, 2012)

Chiuahuas have bug eyes.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 14, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Chiuahuas have bug eyes.



Babies have boogers and no necks. Plus they smell like milk *all the time.*


----------



## Aidey (Sep 14, 2012)

Chiuahuas look like rats!


----------



## Anjel (Sep 14, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Chiuahuas look like rats!












No way jose


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 14, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> No way jose



Not a true chihuahua doesn't count. Now stimpy was a chihuahua.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok then, a glowing rat


----------



## CritterNurse (Sep 14, 2012)

They don't look like rats.



<---- That fella over there is a rat. Much cuter.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 14, 2012)

I call mine a chihua-gator. She's all attitude and teeth. Don't let the smile fool you.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 14, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I call mine a chihua-gator. She's all attitude and teeth. Don't let the smile fool you.



Looks like a baby with fur, make it stop.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 14, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Looks like a baby with fur, make it stop.



Exactly! Creepier!!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 15, 2012)

How to be Sir Buzzkillington in male adolescent psych process group .  When the kids are trying to claim that marijuana doesn't have long term  side effects, drop the bomb that it has linked to testicular cancer. The  need for redirection suddenly dropped significantly.


----------



## Meursault (Sep 15, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> How to be Sir Buzzkillington in male adolescent psych process group .  When the kids are trying to claim that marijuana doesn't have long term  side effects, drop the bomb that it has linked to testicular cancer. The  need for redirection suddenly dropped significantly.



And then you have this.

All the bad things it does to one's gonads do end up reducing sperm count, though I guess not everyone sees that as a plus.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 15, 2012)

MrConspiracy said:


> And then you have this.
> 
> All the bad things it does to one's gonads do end up reducing sperm count, though I guess not everyone sees that as a plus.



14-17 year old boys are generally not in the demographic where self castration would be seen as a plus. 

Of course I also didn't breach the subjects of correlation vs causation and the fact that it was use vs non-use (so technically once you start there's no point in stopping).


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 15, 2012)

Wife sent me this. For the baby-faced providers like myself...

Since I don't know how to post .gifs on to here, look here instead


----------



## fast65 (Sep 15, 2012)

I just had the pleasure of over hearing this conversation between PD and the subject of an unknown medical.

Subject: "What are you guys doing here?"
PD: "You're friend called us. She hadn't heard from you in awhile, and wanted to make sure you didn't drown in the bath. We tried kicking in the door."
Subject: "Well...that's not a very strong door, I think you need to work out more."
PD: "Good night sir..."


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok all you gun guys.....

Springfield XdM 9mm or Walther PPQ 9mm


I can't decide. Not really planning on carying. Mostly for home defense, going to the range, and maybe keeping in the Jeep.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 15, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Ok all you gun guys.....
> 
> Springfield XdM 9mm or Walther PPQ 9mm
> 
> ...



Springfield all the way.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 15, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Ok all you gun guys.....
> 
> Springfield XdM 9mm or Walther PPQ 9mm
> 
> ...



If you're not carrying why are you getting a pistol. Short barreled shotgun. Cheaper more effective and causes much more pucker factor in the dark. Also safer depending on your living arrangements and ammo used.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 15, 2012)

If you really want a handgun, i'd go with the springfield XD.  I have the fullsize in .45. It's a beautiful thing.

If it's for protection, i'm with bigbaldguy, shotgun is king in a home enviroment.

Click click, pucker pucker


----------



## Achilles (Sep 15, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Ok all you gun guys.....
> 
> Springfield XdM 9mm or Walther PPQ 9mm
> 
> ...



Everyone has a 9mm get at .45
With some nice hollow points.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 15, 2012)

Guns are a personal thing. Go to the range, rent/borrow a few. Put some rounds down range with each. Find the one that feels best when you shoot it. For me it was my S&W 4013. Felt like an extension of my hand. 

And I agree. Shotty all the way for home defense. I have a Remington 870, and if I ever hear anyone in the house, I'm racking it and yelling, "I'm armed and I'm coming for you!"


----------



## fast65 (Sep 15, 2012)

No better way to spend my morning after shift, than to build a giant Lego train track with my roommates.

Oh, and as for the gun conversation, I have a .40 Glock 23, but I've been really wanting to pick up a .45 XD.


----------



## CANDawg (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm Canadian.


I really have nothing to add to this conversation.


:glare:


----------



## Jambi (Sep 15, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> I'm Canadian.
> 
> 
> I really have nothing to add to this conversation.
> ...



Canadians can have guns, it's just more paperwork!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 15, 2012)

fast65 said:


> build a giant Lego train track with my roommates.
> 
> I have a .40 Glock 23, but I've been really wanting to pick up a .45 XD.





dbo789 said:


> I'm Canadian.
> 
> 
> I really have nothing to add to this conversation.



We are a unique little country aren't we


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 15, 2012)

Pistols and rifles = lame. Let me know when you can shoot moving targets, like in trap, with them.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 15, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Everyone has a 9mm get at .45
> With some nice hollow points.



9mm and train with it. Shot placement is important no matter what you're shooting, so I'd rather have the extra rounds a similar sized 9mm can provide.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 15, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Pistols and rifles = lame. Let me know when you can shoot moving targets, like in trap, with them.



How about a trotting deer at 283 yards? Or maybe a bird flying away...
Or a stationary 1^2' target at 600 yards with a 7mm zeroed at 200.
Or how about a 12 guage at 200 yards 1^2' target


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 15, 2012)

And now back to something completely random 

I like bananas.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 15, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> And now back to something completely random
> 
> I like bananas.



Another EMT told me a peeled banana in someone's rectum could cause hyperkalemia?



Not sure if serious.....but I bet you'll never think of bananas the same way again....:rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 15, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I like bananas.



This ___ is bananas.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Sep 15, 2012)

Ghetto Gwen with short shorts = banana


----------



## Asclepius911 (Sep 15, 2012)

Rectal insertion of banana I would think it might take longer for your body to break down banana to carbos and salts since majority of the enzymes are stored in saliva, stomach, in duodenum / jejunum... I'm not sure what type of enzymes might reside in the rectum  or colon, the main function of the colon is water and electrolytes adsorption


----------



## MrJones (Sep 15, 2012)

Don't normally answer my phone on Saturday mornings. Glad I did today, though - it was Rural Metro calling to schedule an interview. Guess my resume wasn't so bad after all.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 15, 2012)

Hate stat pack bags. Hate them. Hate. Hate. Hate. 

Have I mentioned I'm not very fond of our stat packs?


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 15, 2012)

I think some patients are there to help you put things into perspective, whether it be in your personal or professional life. I recently had one of those patients.

She has to be one of the nicest people I have ever met, however, she has had a much harder life than most. While she was a teen, she had a brain tumor that took her vision. Then, due to underlying medical issues, she developed sudden, acute renal failure that she never recovered from. She went on dialysis, and eventually got a kidney transplant. Eleven years later, her body rejected the transplant. She has been back on dialysis for the last year, and is back on the transplant list. She was told to expect a 3-5 year wait. Several family members and friends have offered to be tested, and donate a kidney, if they are compatible. This woman doesn't want to go that route, for fear something could eventually happen to that friend or family member, damaging the remaining kidney and forcing them onto dialysis. She says that is something she wouldn't wish upon anyone. Despite everything she has been through, you could just tell that she has a very peaceful, gentle, and kind soul.

It really makes the rough year that my family has been having not seem quite so bad.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 15, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Guns are a personal thing. Go to the range, rent/borrow a few. Put some rounds down range with each. Find the one that feels best when you shoot it. For me it was my S&W 4013. Felt like an extension of my hand.
> 
> And I agree. Shotty all the way for home defense. I have a Remington 870, and if I ever hear anyone in the house, I'm racking it and yelling, "I'm armed and I'm coming for you!"



I went to the range today and fell in love with the PPQ. Hands down the best out of the box trigger on any striker fired gun I have shot. And the ergos are just perfect and feels great in my hand. 

I will eventually get a shotty but I want a handgun so I have the option to keep it concealed in my car. 

As for 45s.....one day I will own a FN FNP 45 tactical.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 15, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> This ___ is bananas.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 15, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Ok all you gun guys.....
> 
> Springfield XdM 9mm or Walther PPQ 9mm
> 
> ...



Nothing 9mm, that is for sure.

I swear by Sig, but they are a bit on the spendy side.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 15, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> And now back to something completely random
> 
> I like bananas.




My dear sir....you ARE bananas....


----------



## medic417 (Sep 15, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> And now back to something completely random
> 
> I like bananas.



And now back on topic.... Guns = Fun.  If just shooting cans a 22 is fine, if defense is your goal get a nine.  :rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 15, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> I think some patients are there to help you put things into perspective, whether it be in your personal or professional life. I recently had one of those patients.
> 
> She has to be one of the nicest people I have ever met, however, she has had a much harder life than most. While she was a teen, she had a brain tumor that took her vision. Then, due to underlying medical issues, she developed sudden, acute renal failure that she never recovered from. She went on dialysis, and eventually got a kidney transplant. Eleven years later, her body rejected the transplant. She has been back on dialysis for the last year, and is back on the transplant list. She was told to expect a 3-5 year wait. Several family members and friends have offered to be tested, and donate a kidney, if they are compatible. This woman doesn't want to go that route, for fear something could eventually happen to that friend or family member, damaging the remaining kidney and forcing them onto dialysis. She says that is something she wouldn't wish upon anyone. Despite everything she has been through, you could just tell that she has a very peaceful, gentle, and kind soul.
> 
> It really makes the rough year that my family has been having not seem quite so bad.



One of the greatest gifts my time on the ambo has given me is the realization that no matter how bad my life might get, it's still better than the life the guy living under the bridge has. Kind of puts things into perspective.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 15, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Nothing 9mm, that is for sure.



Ammo is cheaper (so you're likely to put more rounds down at the range, increasing your familiarity with the gun) , can be as lethal as a similar .40 round, recoil is far more manageable (increasing ease of placing multiple rounds on target) and you can carry far more rounds per magazine. 

So... Why not?


----------



## Tigger (Sep 15, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Hate stat pack bags. Hate them. Hate. Hate. Hate.
> 
> Have I mentioned I'm not very fond of our stat packs?



What don't you like about them? My boss boss swears by them and I was thinking of ordering two of them for "emergency kits" for both of my sports medicine facilities.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 16, 2012)

I should rephrase. I hate OUR stat packs. We carry all our our ALS gear in 2 backpacks and they weigh a ton, they are crammed full of gear, stuff falls out when we're on scene... It's just a mess. 

But nobody's come up with a better solution for lugging our stuff and our ergonomic study says we have carry backpacks.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 16, 2012)

It seems weird to me, to read my friends Facebook status about how their life is "crumbling around" them, because they had a bad day at work. Yet, they still have someone that they love, to go home to at the end of the day...


----------



## chillybreeze (Sep 16, 2012)

I agree with you!  I see so many people saying the whole "woe is me" thing on facebook and I just want to sit down with them sometime and have a nice long talk with them!  They should see some of the things that we see on a daily basis!  We see so many things that make me just wanna look at those people and shake a little reality into them!


----------



## Achilles (Sep 16, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Nothing 9mm, that is for sure.
> 
> I swear by Sig, but they are a bit on the spendy side.



This guy should get a medal  
Sigsauer


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 16, 2012)

Quality handguns are generally all about the same, Indian vs arrow comment to follow....


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 16, 2012)

Ughh, hate realizing I used the wrong "you're" after the edit time limit .


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 16, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I should rephrase. I hate OUR stat packs. We carry all our our ALS gear in 2 backpacks and they weigh a ton, they are crammed full of gear, stuff falls out when we're on scene... It's just a mess.
> 
> But nobody's come up with a better solution for lugging our stuff and our ergonomic study says we have carry backpacks.



Cramer-Decker. 

I have an omni-pro that I use at my stand by job as a trauma/airway bag, the organization options are endless. 

And the high school I work at uses almost exclusively cramer/cramer-decker stuff.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 16, 2012)

Well, we have at least 40 full sets of ALS gear, that means 80 bags, plus spares. 

We've tried/investigated most of the bags out there and since we settled on the Stat Packs, I was told we're not going to buy new bags for a while. 



And the Cramer and Decker stuff is MERET, right?


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 16, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Well, we have at least 40 full sets of ALS gear, that means 80 bags, plus spares.
> 
> We've tried/investigated most of the bags out there and since we settled on the Stat Packs, I was told we're not going to buy new bags for a while.
> 
> ...



Bummer. I did look at the Stat Packs pretty extensively when I was looking at combining my trauma and airway bags, it seems like they WANT to be organized, but don't do it very well. Granted I've never put my hands on one... 

Yessir, Cramer-Decker makes the MERET line.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 16, 2012)

Achilles said:


> This guy should get a medal
> Sigsauer



Going out to shoot it right now actually....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 16, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Going out to shoot it right now actually....



Take me with you?


----------



## fast65 (Sep 16, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Quality handguns are generally all about the same, Indian vs arrow comment to follow....



A valid point. That being said, I wouldn't mind having a Wilson Combat pistol like my cop friend who uses it as his service weapon. He left me check it out the other day, now I'm just waiting to shoot it.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 16, 2012)

My neighbor has tricked out John Deere lawn tractor (Don't dare call it a riding mower) that he washes, waxes, and polishes.  Yes, it gets armor all too.  He doesn't mow his own lawn...the thing is a garage queen.  :blink:


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 16, 2012)

...and yes, I'll admit to making the "just got out of jail" joke after a jail transport.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 16, 2012)

Jambi said:


> My neighbor has tricked out John Deere lawn tractor (Don't dare call it a riding mower) that he washes, waxes, and polishes.  Yes, it gets armor all too.  He doesn't mow his own lawn...the thing is a garage queen.  :blink:



I do that with my eXmark :blush: 
But it's a $10,000 mower so it's gotta look nice!


----------



## Jambi (Sep 16, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I do that with my eXmark :blush:
> But it's a $10,000 mower so it's gotta look nice!



...but do you use the mower? Lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 16, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Nothing 9mm, that is for sure.



Nothing at all wrong with 9mm.  It's the most used, easiest to find, and relatively cheap handgun ammo in the world, and depending on the SD ammo you choose, can exceed penetration AND expansion of most .40 and .45


Heck, the Gold Dot 9mm 124gr +P is the most battle tested handgun round out there (aside from military ball ammo, which doesn't count) and has a great track record, used by tens of thousands of police officers, and that is why it's my carry ammo, with several boxes in my safe.


----------



## MrJones (Sep 16, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I do that with my eXmark :blush:
> But it's a $10,000 mower so it's gotta look nice!



Meh. I have an eXmar Lazer ZX and it's lucky to get hosed off once in a while. Same with my big Kubota. I do park them in a barn, though, so that should count for something.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 16, 2012)

Jambi said:


> ...but do you use the mower? Lol



Five days a week!
I'm gonna start putting tire shine on!


----------



## Tigger (Sep 16, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I do that with my eXmark :blush:
> But it's a $10,000 mower so it's gotta look nice!





firstshirt said:


> Meh. I have an eXmar Lazer ZX and it's lucky to get hosed off once in a while. Same with my big Kubota. I do park them in a barn, though, so that should count for something.



I used to work at an eXmark dealership (along with Husqvarna and Toro among others), those are some real nice machines. The ZX was the perennial winner of our drag races.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 16, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I used to work at an eXmark dealership (along with Husqvarna and Toro among others), those are some real nice machines. The ZX was the perennial winner of our drag races.



Idk how long ago you worked there, but Toro owns eXmark now. (no idea when that happend) 
And I hate husquvarna, a buddy of mine works for one and we always give each other crap about the other company.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Nothing at all wrong with 9mm.  It's the most used, easiest to find, and relatively cheap handgun ammo in the world, and depending on the SD ammo you choose, can exceed penetration AND expansion of most .40 and .45
> 
> 
> Heck, the Gold Dot 9mm 124gr +P is the most battle tested handgun round out there (aside from military ball ammo, which doesn't count) and has a great track record, used by tens of thousands of police officers, and that is why it's my carry ammo, with several boxes in my safe.



I knew you were a reasonable gentleman


----------



## Tigger (Sep 16, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Idk how long ago you worked there, but Toro owns eXmark now. (no idea when that happend)
> And I hate husquvarna, a buddy of mine works for one and we always give each other crap about the other company.



Haven't worked there in three years and we were pretty much out of the commercial market in the last year I was there. I am partial to the Husqy, in fact I am wearing a Husqy hat right now!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 16, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...and yes, I'll admit to making the "just got out of jail" joke after a jail transport.



Lol nice.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think my Radeon HD 5770 is taking a dump on me :sad:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 17, 2012)

More then likely gonna be buying a GoPro HD Hero camcorder for this years dirt bike season. It will be cool to record my crashes haha


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 17, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I think my Radeon HD 5770 is taking a dump on me :sad:



Tell me about it, i just had to replace the GTX 470 in my HTPC......


----------



## Tigger (Sep 17, 2012)

firefite said:


> More then likely gonna be buying a GoPro HD Hero camcorder for this years dirt bike season. It will be cool to record my crashes haha



I'm thinking about getting one for ski season. I have a POV camera but it's four years old and the picture sucks. My buddy has a GoPro and hte picture is awesome and we have already made a couple sweet "highlight reels."

And I'm expecting this season to be epic so yea. I figure we're due, no snow last year and I had that damn incident hitting that damned tree in Vermont.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a go pro that I got for my birthday. I love it, I just don't know if I like the sound quality or the picture quality better


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 17, 2012)

Just did a shooting call. 8 minutes on scene, 8 minute transport to the ED. I'm working with a guy I have never worked with before and yet everything went smooth as butter... I love calls like that.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 17, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Just did a shooting call. 8 minutes on scene, 8 minute transport to the ED. I'm working with a guy I have never worked with before and yet everything went smooth as butter... I love calls like that.



Very nice (borat voice)


----------



## Rhonda (Sep 17, 2012)

A good end to a long slow night, I passed my internship.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 17, 2012)

Quote of the day "You're not even green yet. You're still yellow and blue"


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 17, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Just did a shooting call. 8 minutes on scene, 8 minute transport to the ED. I'm working with a guy I have never worked with before and yet everything went smooth as butter... I love calls like that.



Nice


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 17, 2012)

Rhonda said:


> A good end to a long slow night, I passed my internship.



Well done


----------



## Jambi (Sep 17, 2012)

Rhonda said:


> A good end to a long slow night, I passed my internship.



:beerchug:  Awesome!


----------



## Jambi (Sep 17, 2012)

Corky said:


> Tell me about it, i just had to replace the GTX 470 in my HTPC......



RMA number acquired.    I'm lucky my mobo had integrated video.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 17, 2012)

Interview for a ER tech position tomorrow. Wish me luck.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 17, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Interview for a ER tech position tomorrow. Wish me luck.



Good luck!


----------



## Rhonda (Sep 17, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Interview for a ER tech position tomorrow. Wish me luck.



Good luck!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 17, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Interview for a ER tech position tomorrow. Wish me luck.



Ooo sweet. Good luck. Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 18, 2012)

Just got to assist on a field amputation of a mangled leg! Doc amputated through the knee joint while the patient was trapped in a paper press/roller. You can keep me up till 2am for that any time!


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 18, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Just got to assist on a field amputation of a mangled leg! Doc amputated through the knee joint while the patient was trapped in a paper press/roller. You can keep me up till 2am for that any time!



Holy crap!!

We were listening to the county radio traffic of that and wondered how it was going. 

No way to take the roller apart I presume?

So freaking jealous. We almost got that call.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 18, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Holy crap!!
> 
> We were listening to the county radio traffic of that and wondered how it was going.
> 
> ...



Yes sir! Yeah, the roller was huge, definitely wasn't going to be coming apart. And the way he was positioned in it, the engineers said if they tried to reverse it, it would likely just grind the leg more. His joint had already amputated about half way when we got there (I showed up with the docs), so they just finished what the machine had started. I got tons of pictures, but it was on one of the doc's phone, so he's going to email them to me when he gets the chance.  Oh yes, be jealous...  Lol


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 18, 2012)

And now a shooting, self-inflicted through and through the temporal two hours before we got there, and still with decent vitals. Interesting shift... Ready to go home and sleep though!


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 18, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Yes sir! Yeah, the roller was huge, definitely wasn't going to be coming apart. And the way he was positioned in it, the engineers said if they tried to reverse it, it would likely just grind the leg more. His joint had already amputated about half way when we got there (I showed up with the docs), so they just finished what the machine had started. I got tons of pictures, but it was on one of the doc's phone, so he's going to email them to me when he gets the chance.  Oh yes, be jealous...  Lol



Shoot a couple pics my way if you can. I know our folks will want to see them. 

I saw our sup later on and she told me about some of it. Freaking crazy.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 18, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Shoot a couple pics my way if you can. I know our folks will want to see them.
> 
> I saw our sup later on and she told me about some of it. Freaking crazy.



Will do. Just saw the doc again, said he'd get them to me as soon as he could.

The ginger?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 18, 2012)

Interview got moved till Thursday. But I am happy. I don't have to miss my 12 lead lecture today.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 18, 2012)

It's my Monday :sad:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 18, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Just got to assist on a field amputation of a mangled leg! Doc amputated through the knee joint while the patient was trapped in a paper press/roller. You can keep me up till 2am for that any time!



Geeze! Very cool but man the poor guy.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm having some kind of weird allergic reaction that is making my lips puff up :/ I crushed up a bunch of benadryl tablets and made a paste I smeared on my lips and it worked but must have worn off cuz they're puffing up again. 

I am making the most awesome airplane noises right now )


----------



## Pavehawk (Sep 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm having some kind of weird allergic reaction that is making my lips puff up :/ I crushed up a bunch of benadryl tablets and made a paste I smeared on my lips and it worked but must have worn off cuz they're puffing up again.
> 
> I am making the most awesome airplane noises right now )



I have seen some pretty strange safety briefings on your airline BBG, but that would by far be the strangest... "Pay no attention to the lips and vrooming noise!!"


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 18, 2012)

First call last night?  Constipation x3 days, on arrival met us outside but demanded we do the stuff indoors and not the ambulance because they weren't sure they wanted to go yet.  Tried to go to the bathroom twice as we were there.  Finally after 45 minutes I was done and said a choice needs to be made because we can't spend an hour at a house for constipation (especially since the ER was literally 7 minutes away).


-_-


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 18, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Just got to assist on a field amputation of a mangled leg! Doc amputated through the knee joint while the patient was trapped in a paper press/roller. You can keep me up till 2am for that any time!



That is a once in a lifetime sort of run, for sure!  How cool to be able to be there and see it happen.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 18, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Will do. Just saw the doc again, said he'd get them to me as soon as he could.
> 
> The ginger?



Yep the ginger lol.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 18, 2012)

Figured out why my lips puffed up. I accidentally sprayed them with off last night. That's going on my stupid things to avoid in the future list.

In other news. If you see an ex in a public place but you know they don't want to talk to you is it rude to pretend you don't see them or are you still supposed to wave or something?


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 18, 2012)

If you know they don't want to talk to you, I say pretend you don't see them, and go about your business.  That's what I would do anyway...  (And if it matters, that's coming from a girl's point of view.)


----------



## Jambi (Sep 18, 2012)

Computer Games!

I've been playing Endless Space


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 18, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> If you know they don't want to talk to you, I say pretend you don't see them, and go about your business.  That's what I would do anyway...  (And if it matters, that's coming from a girl's point of view.)



Cool that's what i did. I just don't want her to hate me for yet something else  especially when it's something I didn't mean to do this time. 

Relationships the game that nobody ever wins. Best you can do is a draw. It's official I'm never dating again. I'm officially over it  

Doh gotta go I hear them calling my table.

"bitter party of one your table is ready"


----------



## MrJones (Sep 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> In other news. If you see an ex in a public place but you know they don't want to talk to you is it rude to pretend you don't see them or are you still supposed to wave or something?



Knowing they don't want to talk to you is all the reason you need to shout their name from across the room, move quickly into their personal space and start a meaningless conversation with them.


----------



## apagea99 (Sep 18, 2012)

firstshirt said:


> Knowing they don't want to talk to you is all the reason you need to shout their name from across the room, move quickly into their personal space and start a meaningless conversation with them.



And all the better if they are with someone else h34r:


----------



## Jambi (Sep 19, 2012)

Neighbors look at you funny when you're doing the bug spray thing at 2130...not that I know from experience or anything.  :lol:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 19, 2012)

firstshirt said:


> Knowing they don't want to talk to you is all the reason you need to shout their name from across the room, move quickly into their personal space and start a meaningless conversation with them.



I do that with regular folks that dislike me all the time, it's kind of my hobby actually. I'm a little afraid of my ex though, she could probably rip me in half


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 19, 2012)

Just had a news camera man walk into the side of my ambulance at a TC. I really want to see the recording before they edit it out. "breaking news! A 2 car accident in the heart of *smack* (insert cuss words here)."


----------



## apagea99 (Sep 19, 2012)

Tonight, we celebrated the completion of my bachelors degree with 22 friends at a local Mexican restaurant. Things went downhill when I was handed a random shot of some sort of liquor (not sure it wasn't gas), followed by another and another and another. So I returned the favor by buying the table shots....the night ended with all of us taking shots of habanero sauce. Tomorrow should be an interesting bathroom day ...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 19, 2012)

apagea99 said:


> Tonight, we celebrated the completion of my bachelors degree with 22 friends at a local Mexican restaurant. Things went downhill when I was handed a random shot of some sort of liquor (not sure it wasn't gas), followed by another and another and another. So I returned the favor by buying the table shots....the night ended with all of us taking shots of habanero sauce. Tomorrow should be an interesting bathroom day ...



Oh you youngsters and all those brain cells burning a hole in your pocket lol


----------



## apagea99 (Sep 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Oh you youngsters and all those brain cells burning a hole in your pocket lol



LOL I wish I was a youngster! Tequila is not my friend! :wacko:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 19, 2012)

apagea99 said:


> LOL I wish I was a youngster! Tequila is not my friend! :wacko:



Ahh well then in that case I have no sympathy for you whatsoever. Enjoy your hangover


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 20, 2012)

I love how I get promoted to medic and all I end up doing is driving my partner around for the most part...is it bad that I've been looking for reasons to make a call ALS so I can do something other than drive?


----------



## Tigger (Sep 20, 2012)

apagea99 said:


> Tonight, we celebrated the completion of my bachelors degree with 22 friends at a local Mexican restaurant. Things went downhill when I was handed a random shot of some sort of liquor (not sure it wasn't gas), followed by another and another and another. So I returned the favor by buying the table shots....the night ended with all of us taking shots of habanero sauce. Tomorrow should be an interesting bathroom day ...



Did I win a bar tab in Auckland by taking an ABC (Absolute, Bacardi, Chartreuse) shot mixed with Tabasco sauce? Yes. Do I regret it? Yes. Still to this day.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 20, 2012)

Interview take two.  Here goes nothing.


----------



## Doczilla (Sep 20, 2012)

Just avoid the phrase "stepping stone"


----------



## Anjel (Sep 20, 2012)

Doczilla said:


> Just avoid the phrase "stepping stone"



Oh.... Is that bad?


----------



## fast65 (Sep 20, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I love how I get promoted to medic and all I end up doing is driving my partner around for the most part...is it bad that I've been looking for reasons to make a call ALS so I can do something other than drive?



Move here, EVERYTHING IS ALS. h34r:


----------



## Meursault (Sep 20, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Oh.... Is that bad?



Apparently, a lot of employers want to have exclusive use of you until you break. The sort of people who see EMS as a stepping stone usually also have other qualities that make them poor choices, like a capacity for independent thought and a concept of ethics.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 20, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Oh.... Is that bad?



I learned very quickly not to mention anything about CRNA school during interviews. They may ask where you see yourself in 5 years but they expect "Working here" as the answer not what you actually plan to do. 

For certain positions they spend a lot of money to train you and they don't want to put the money in unless they feel like they will get a return back. Even when I wanted to transfer into a different tech position they refused because they didnt want to spend money training me since I graduated in 6 months because it wasn't worth to them for that short about of time.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 20, 2012)

I think it went fairly well. She was very interested in the schooling I was going through. She also specifically asked if I considered going on to become a nurse. 

I answered honestly. I should know next week. 

I told her working in the road wasn't a practical as I thought it was and I was looking for a long term position.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 20, 2012)

Busy busy busy. Promotional written exam is Monday, oral boards on Thursday. My 30 minute presentation for instructor class on STEMI Mimics is due on Wednesday. Plus, I'm on the truck Friday and Saturday days and Sunday and Monday nights. 

Why am I doing all if this again?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 20, 2012)

No you will not D/C the dopamine drip for me, that drip is staying just how it is, thank you.

I might be a new medic but last time I checked I can manage titrating a dope drip to set parameters during transport....

I am a very grumpy new medic and my partner isn't helping the cause.


----------



## exodus (Sep 20, 2012)

NVRob said:


> No you will not D/C the dopamine drip for me, that drip is staying just how it is, thank you.
> 
> I might be a new medic but last time I checked I can manage titrating a dope drip to set parameters during transport....
> 
> I am a very grumpy new medic and my partner isn't helping the cause.



Story time?


----------



## fast65 (Sep 20, 2012)

exodus said:


> Story time?



Tell the story Rob! Even though I already heard it. h34r:


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 20, 2012)

Toes stepped on and feelings hurt..It was a successful day.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 20, 2012)

NVRob said:


> No you will not D/C the dopamine drip for me, that drip is staying just how it is, thank you.
> 
> I might be a new medic but last time I checked I can manage titrating a dope drip to set parameters during transport....
> 
> I am a very grumpy new medic and my partner isn't helping the cause.



Pop quiz: what are the 3 doses for Dopamine. Renal, Cardiac, and pressor?


----------



## Jambi (Sep 20, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Pop quiz: what are the 3 doses for Dopamine. Renal, Cardiac, and pressor?



A little, some, and lots. TKO isn't a dose?


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 20, 2012)

All through medic class I teased my husband (who is deathly afraid of needles) that I was going to practice IVs and injections on him.  Fast forward to four years after medic class, and I really am sticking him with needles - and he is not happy about it.  Apparently, Lovenox burns no matter how slowly I push it.  

2 injections down, only 12 more to go.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 20, 2012)

Dopamine. Run it wide open til their toes curl up. Then TKO.


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 20, 2012)

Just because you carry Dopamine, you aren't supposed to actually use it!!!!!!!  Don't you know the reason it is in that fancy silver bag is because it is supposed to be kept buried at the bottom of you drug bag/box, never to see the light of day?!?!?!?!


----------



## Jambi (Sep 20, 2012)

Or you can be like Riverside CA and completely remove it from protocol.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 20, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Pop quiz: what are the 3 doses for Dopamine. Renal, Cardiac, and pressor?



Renal dose is fiction... it doesn't improve outcomes.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Dopamine. Run it wide open til their toes curl up. Then TKO.




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD6olRJ8S3I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anjel (Sep 21, 2012)

All I got is...

Symptomatic bradycardia 5-10mcg/kg/min

Cardiogenic shock 10-20mcg/kg/min


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD6olRJ8S3I[/YOUTUBE]



I miss scrubs


----------



## CANDawg (Sep 21, 2012)

I got into the November exam! Which means that roughly on December 1st I'll be a certified EMR. Which means that I can go to EMT school in January. Which means I need to start working on my application. Which means I need to find some way to scrounge up 10k between now and January. Which means that starting today I'm going to be living like a hobo.

Wait. Why am I doing this again? :blink:

:lol:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 21, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> All I got is...
> 
> Symptomatic bradycardia 5-10mcg/kg/min
> 
> Cardiogenic shock 10-20mcg/kg/min



Thats pretty much it


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 21, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Pop quiz: what are the 3 doses for Dopamine. Renal, Cardiac, and pressor?



1-5 for renal, 5-10 for inotropic and 10-20 for pressor.

It's not an exciting story, but apparently a dope drip is over my head according to a certain RN.

Long story short I ended up having to titrate up to 10 mcg/kg/min to keep their MAP in the 60s...started at 5/kg/min...and she wanted to D/C it.  

I win.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> 1-5 for renal, 5-10 for inotropic and 10-20 for pressor.
> 
> It's not an exciting story, but apparently a dope drip is over my head according to a certain RN.
> 
> ...



You make me smile lol


----------



## Anjel (Sep 21, 2012)

I pride myself in being able to figure out the rate for a dopamine drip in 30seconds lol 

I frustrate a lot of the medics I work with, who break out the field guide, a piece of paper, an a calculator.


----------



## AngelMedic360 (Sep 21, 2012)

Dont worry about those high-testosterone medic apes, Just relax and do the best you can. The more you do it, the better you get at it.


----------



## AngelMedic360 (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow, wow, wow, wow, this forum isn't big enough for two Angels :lol: lol


----------



## Anjel (Sep 21, 2012)

AngelMedic360 said:


> Wow, wow, wow, wow, this forum isn't big enough for two Angels :lol: lol



Yup so you will have to leave. 

Sorry bout your luck.

Hahaha I kid I kid. I'm anJel so it's all good


----------



## AngelMedic360 (Sep 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD6olRJ8S3I[/YOUTUBE]



I totally love this show!!! And I think the SNF use Dr. Cox rules for dosage and administration, Some of the patients we pick up are in a narcotic cocktail trance.


----------



## AngelMedic360 (Sep 21, 2012)

Another "female attendant requested" 5150, lets hope I dont have to restraint this one :blink:


----------



## Doczilla (Sep 21, 2012)

Low "renal" dose dopamine has been called into question, that's true. 

As a blanket statement, its difficult to say that it would work for every patient in renal failure. However, i have used it with good results in burnt children, in conjunction with other therapy. 

One kid in particular went from sweet tea colored urine to light yellow in 45 mins. AND I had to calculate it manually on paper and administer it without an I.V. pump. 

I miss Afghanistan.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 21, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I pride myself in being able to figure out the rate for a dopamine drip in 30seconds lol
> 
> I frustrate a lot of the medics I work with, who break out the field guide, a piece of paper, an a calculator.



The cheater way is nice but I still ended up doing the math on my phone real quick to make sure I wasn't totally off base. Had it mapped out for 7.5 mcg/kg/min and 10 mcg/kg/min so I wasn't spinning my wheels trying to do math with a crashing patient in my ambulance. 

Dial-a-flows are nifty little gadgets, set it then counted the rate and it was spot on.

finally this extremely frustrating night is over, a beer is in order then sleepy time.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 21, 2012)

FTW.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> It's not an exciting story, but apparently a dope drip is over my head according to a certain RN.
> 
> Long story short I ended up having to titrate up to 10 mcg/kg/min to keep their MAP in the 60s...started at 5/kg/min...and she wanted to D/C it.
> 
> I win.


Had a very similar occurrence a couple months ago. Patient was an IV Pump pt on Dopamine, but they didn't tell our dispatch, so they sent me (crew without a pump that day). She was pissed and said we couldn't transport without a pump.... "Uhh... I'm fine with just running it by gravity..." Absolutely not! You can't run that without a pump!... And doc with the overrule  Suck it, Trebek.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 21, 2012)

Yay, a code 3 cath lab transfer 15 minutes before shift change...that was exciting.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 21, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Yay, a code 3 cath lab transfer 15 minutes before shift change...that was exciting.



Beats playing NICU team taxi like we did last night.


----------



## AngelMedic360 (Sep 21, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with NICUs I actually like them. Just kick back and relax and just talk with the NICU team.


----------



## MrJones (Sep 21, 2012)

Happiness is getting a phone call telling you that you passed your EMT job interview and that drug test/background check paperwork is on the way.

Now, back to studying for an anatomy exam. :blink:


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 21, 2012)

Went to the local farm market for a buffalo burger and some local leos were there. Long story short they bought us lunch.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 21, 2012)

Rumor has it we are going to be getting another ambulance for my college EMT program. So if its true we will have one that does not run (but we still use a lot) and then a fully operational ambulance. I don't even know how we get stuff like that donated to us since the company that is donating it (and the first one) has their own EMT and Medic programs.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 21, 2012)

firefite said:


> Rumor has it we are going to be getting another ambulance for my college EMT program. So if its true we will have one that does not run (but we still use a lot) and then a fully operational ambulance. I don't even know how we get stuff like that donated to us since the company that is donating it (and the first one) has their own EMT and Medic programs.



Tax deduction.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Tax deduction.



Probably. Honestly I don't care haha. Now if we can just get some power gurneys.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 21, 2012)

It was awesome feeling yesterday when I picked up a 12 lead and was able to identify a left bundle branch block and  pathological left axis deviation.

Things are starting to fall into place.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 21, 2012)

It's vitals signs testing time for my students...my head hurts.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> It was awesome feeling yesterday when I picked up a 12 lead and was able to identify a left bundle branch block and  pathological left axis deviation.
> 
> Things are starting to fall into place.



I've fallen back to "The squiggly lines aren't squiggling like they're supposed to" and my medical directors advice of "If you don't recognize it, shock it till you do".


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 21, 2012)

Well, on the way to work this AM, my DC inverter plugged into the cigarette lighter caught fire, rather violently (read, exploded), so I blasted it with my fire extinguisher. No I get to clean that horrible dry chem out of every little crevasse in my truck. Stupid inverter.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 21, 2012)

Well folks, Achilles dun cracked his front screen on his iPhone. Guess ihave no choice now but to buy a new one


----------



## nemedic (Sep 21, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Well folks, Achilles dun cracked his front screen on his iPhone. Guess ihave no choice now but to buy a new one



As it turns out, you have impeccable timing with the new one out today. Hope you are due for an upgrade/ have the phone insurance. The apple devices are rather pricey otherwise


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 21, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Well folks, Achilles dun cracked his front screen on his iPhone. Guess ihave no choice now but to buy a new one



How many tries did it take


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 21, 2012)

Jambi said:


> It's vitals signs testing time for my students...my head hurts.



Used to dread that. Now we are testing them out on our expensive mannequins that we can enter all the vital signs. So we can know if they are giving us accurate answers.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 21, 2012)

firefite said:


> Used to dread that. Now we are testing them out on our expensive mannequins that we can enter all the vital signs. So we can know if they are giving us accurate answers.



We're still doing it the old fashioned way at MSJC with dual steths.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 21, 2012)

Jambi said:


> We're still doing it the old fashioned way at MSJC with dual steths.



That's how we did it last semester (my arm hurt after 30 blood pressures). We decided to mix things up on the students and have them tested out on patients with irregular pulses, pupils not reactive or equal, etc.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 21, 2012)

firefite said:


> That's how we did it last semester (my arm hurt after 30 blood pressures). We decided to mix things up on the students and have them tested out on patients with irregular pulses, pupils not reactive or equal, etc.



We just make them do it on one another is pairs while we listen in.  I really wish we had a holodeck like in Star Trek...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 21, 2012)

Jambi said:


> We just make them do it on one another is pairs while we listen in.  I really wish we had a holodeck like in Star Trek...



Never watched Star Trek... :blink:


----------



## Jambi (Sep 21, 2012)

It's basically the penultimate virtual reality system...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holodeck


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sure, I'd love to help grandma, as soon as the whole family gets out of the way.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 22, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Sure, I'd love to help grandma, as soon as the whole family gets out of the way.



Amen!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 22, 2012)

I had a great day showing off Sussex County EMS to one of our forum members here. I won't mention his name, because I don't know if he wants his job search to be public…

But it was a good day, ran some interesting calls, got to show off our really cool equipment… I think we may have a new employee soon.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 22, 2012)

Dear EMS crews responding to frequent flyer in my neighborhood:

You have taken this chick to the hospital 4 times this week for a headache.  Why are two ambulances responding in a residential area with lights and sirens at bedtime?  There are NO cars on the street.  There are NO controlled intersections on this street.  Please stop with the air horns already.  

Sincerely, 

Mother of sleeping children.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 22, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Dear EMS crews responding to frequent flyer in my neighborhood:
> 
> You have taken this chick to the hospital 4 times this week for a headache.  Why are two ambulances responding in a residential area with lights and sirens at bedtime?  There are NO cars on the street.  There are NO controlled intersections on this street.  Please stop with the air horns already.
> 
> ...



Maybe they're members on here and you could give them an infraction


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 22, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Maybe they're members on here and you could give them an infraction



Yeah.  I could give them an infraction IRL, and they'd just laugh in my face.  

No respect for me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 22, 2012)

My first day off in weeks and I spend it curled into the fetal position w/ horrible RUQ pain. God this gallbladder needs to come out. 
But on the bright side, I'm now ahead for my CCP class


----------



## CritterNurse (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm making spaghetti sauce, and I just discovered that my favorite wooden spoon is developing a crack in the handle.:sad:


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 22, 2012)

Has anyone ever watched The Incredible Dr. Pol on NatGeo Wild? It's about this vet, his family, and their clinic. It's actually a pretty cool show, from what I have seen. Today was the first time I have ever watched it.

What I really don't understand is how I can walk into some of the scenes I show up at while at work, see some of the things that people do to each other or themselves, whether it be something unintentional or intentional, and none of it really bothers me. However, watching this guy remove a fatty tumor from a dog, and seeing the tumor afterwards, totally grossed me out. I just don't get it!!


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 22, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> My first day off in weeks and I spend it curled into the fetal position w/ horrible RUQ pain. God this gallbladder needs to come out.
> But on the bright side, I'm now ahead for my CCP class



I totally feel for you!  I can't even begin to tell you how much better I felt after getting mine taken out.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 22, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> My first day off in weeks and I spend it curled into the fetal position w/ horrible RUQ pain. God this gallbladder needs to come out.
> But on the bright side, I'm now ahead for my CCP class



Bummer sorry to hear that. Aren't you qualified to perform that procedure yet?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 22, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> I totally feel for you!  I can't even begin to tell you how much better I felt after getting mine taken out.



On the bright side I had some PO Toradol left from the last time... it helped enough so I could go to sleep. I'm saving PTO to go to my skills lab/clinical portion of my crit care class... I'm hoping to get it out next year


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Bummer sorry to hear that. Aren't you qualified to perform that procedure yet?



I'm getting damned close lol. Give me another month or so.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 22, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm getting damned close lol. Give me another month or so.



Screw it I'll take a stab at it so to speak.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 22, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> I'm making spaghetti sauce, and I just discovered that my favorite wooden spoon is developing a crack in the handle.:sad:



Pampered chef bamboo spoons.  Never split again.  I have no idea how this happens, but it's for real.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 22, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Pampered chef bamboo spoons.  Never split again.  I have no idea how this happens, but it's for real.



Got a drawer full of them.  I do not, however, care for stoneware.


----------



## CritterNurse (Sep 22, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Pampered chef bamboo spoons.  Never split again.  I have no idea how this happens, but it's for real.



I'll have to look into that next time I know someone who's throwing a Pampered Chef party. 

I just don't know why I get attached to certain tools. Some things break and I just toss them out (if they can't be repaired). I don't know what made that spoon 'special' out of the collection, other than the length of the handle.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 23, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Pampered chef bamboo spoons.  Never split again.  I have no idea how this happens, but it's for real.



Pampered Chef is the bomb on a few things.


----------



## CANDawg (Sep 23, 2012)

Going for a day hike tomorrow. My first in a super duper long time! Excited.

One thing that's different now: My first aid kit is 3 times as big. :unsure: I went through it to pare it down, but I've completed my EMR training since last time and now my brain starts thinking of hundreds of legitimate reasons I would need each item. 

Upside: I told my friends they don't need to pack any first aid stuff, so in lieu I'm going to get them to carry some of my water.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 23, 2012)

Anybody tried placing the electrodes to see the Lewis lead (S5)? I just tried it on myself, and the p-waves didn't seem to be amplified and the QRS complex didn't look isoelectric. I was very disappointed.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 23, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Going for a day hike tomorrow. My first in a super duper long time! Excited.
> 
> One thing that's different now: My first aid kit is 3 times as big. :unsure: I went through it to pare it down, but I've completed my EMR training since last time and now my brain starts thinking of hundreds of legitimate reasons I would need each item.
> 
> Upside: I told my friends they don't need to pack any first aid stuff, so in lieu I'm going to get them to carry some of my water.



Duct tape, quick clot and various PO meds. Add mole skin, gauze and steri strips if you really want to get wild.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 23, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Duct tape, quick clot and various PO meds. Add mole skin, gauze and steri strips if you really want to get wild.



So no OPAs and NPAs?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Duct tape, quick clot and various PO meds. Add mole skin, gauze and steri strips if you really want to get wild.



I usually toss in a small SAM splint type thing too and a little kerlix. But pretty much this.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2012)

firefite said:


> So no OPAs and NPAs?



Screw that, just take a cric kit


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 23, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Screw that, just take a cric kit



Go big or go home


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 23, 2012)

firefite said:


> Go big or go home




So what about a Fulton STARS setup (the balloon thing from Dark Knight)?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 23, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> So what about a Fulton STARS setup (the balloon thing from Dark Knight)?



No clue... Never watched any of the batman movies.


----------



## CANDawg (Sep 23, 2012)

firefite said:


> So no OPAs and NPAs?



Are you trying to imply that I should drop the OBGYN kit too? But what if I have to deliver a black bear cub? In September? :rofl:

It's actually just a off the shelf first aid kit I keep in my car. Only I never realized how much space it took until I tried to fit it in my backpack with 4 litres of water. :unsure:


----------



## CANDawg (Sep 23, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Duct tape, quick clot and various PO meds. Add mole skin, gauze and steri strips if you really want to get wild.



Yeah, I think i'll custom make a hiking first aid kit with an emphasis on weight and size. This will probably be my last hike before snow falls though, so I'll leave that for my spring to-do list.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 23, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Yeah, I think i'll custom make a hiking first aid kit with an emphasis on weight and size. This will probably be my last hike before snow falls though, so I'll leave that for my spring to-do list.



My hiking medical kit is pretty much just duct tape and gauze/paper towels. 

Need a splint? Just find a small branch or two and secure in on the injury with duct tape. 

Need a bandage? Get a strip of tape (or a couple) and put the gauze/paper towel on it. 

Need to close a wound? Small strips of duct tape over the wound closing it and then one large piece to secure it all. 

Getting a blister? Slap on some duct tape (usually sticks better then mole skin). 

Thinking about it now, I use duct tape when ever I go hiking, camping, and motorcycle riding. I should invest in the company haha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 23, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Screw that, just take a cric kit



I like your style!!


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 23, 2012)

Pepper sprayed while posted? Sure, why not. 

This night needs to end


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 23, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Screw that, just take a cric kit



If you are looking to save space a lighter,pocket knife and ballpoint pen will work just fine.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 23, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Pepper sprayed while posted? Sure, why not.
> 
> This night needs to end



How'd that happen?


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 23, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> How'd that happen?



Partner and I posted near a local purveyor of delicious mexican fare watching the late night sights. Off duty co worker out with friends sees us and stops. So did some dude that had been following them around the club. Dude is obviously drunk and harmless. 

Another chick pulls up and begins yelling at said dude to leave our friends alone and he was following her around the club as well. Before we could get both of them to go their separate ways, chick sprays the dude. My partner was near the dude and got his eyes closed in time but still caught some to his face. I caught the cloud as it floated away.

Unknown chick took off as did the dude once we helped him clean his face a little.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 23, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Partner and I posted near a local purveyor of delicious mexican fare watching the late night sights. Off duty co worker out with friends sees us and stops. So did some dude that had been following them around the club. Dude is obviously drunk and harmless.
> 
> Another chick pulls up and begins yelling at said dude to leave our friends alone and he was following her around the club as well. Before we could get both of them to go their separate ways, chick sprays the dude. My partner was near the dude and got his eyes closed in time but still caught some to his face. I caught the cloud as it floated away.
> 
> Unknown chick took off as did the dude once we helped him clean his face a little.



Days like those I just keep telling my self... "I love my job, I love my job, I love my job"


----------



## Anjel (Sep 23, 2012)

And on a different note. 

I am on my way to rodeo roundup. 

Take that as you will.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 23, 2012)

firefite said:


> No clue... Never watched any of the batman movies.




It's a real life system as well...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5GJ4cu311o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 23, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Days like those I just keep telling my self... "I love my job, I love my job, I love my job"



Yep. 

Big city and drunk Mexicans. Never a dull moment.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## STXmedic (Sep 23, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Big drunk Mexicans. Never a dull moment.



Fixed.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 23, 2012)

Geez, you guys seem to have much more exciting lives than I do...the only thing that happens on my shift is that I get pie with the cops. h34r:


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 23, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Fixed.



Well that explains another crew last night that nearly had to fight back against a patient's son when he went after them.


----------



## jameswf (Sep 23, 2012)

*Keeping stuff in your car*

People get all butt hurt about keeping gear in your car.  As a student I keep stuff in my car back and forth to school. Just want to point out that I am glad I do. the other day I got a flat tire. Busted out a pair of gloves and kept my hands clean while changing the tire...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 23, 2012)

jameswf said:


> People get all butt hurt about keeping gear in your car.  As a student I keep stuff in my car back and forth to school. Just want to point out that I am glad I do. the other day I got a flat tire. Busted out a pair of gloves and kept my hands clean while changing the tire...



Gloves and stuff small like that isn't what most people ask about (most people have a personal first aid kit in their car). It's the ones who want to keep C-collars, traction splints, BVMs, NPAs, OPAs, etc in their car.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 23, 2012)

jameswf said:


> People get all butt hurt about keeping gear in your car.  As a student I keep stuff in my car back and forth to school. Just want to point out that I am glad I do. the other day I got a flat tire. Busted out a pair of gloves and kept my hands clean while changing the tire...



Knock yourself out, carry what you want. But don't ask me for advice in the matter...


----------



## Aidey (Sep 23, 2012)

firefite said:


> My hiking medical kit is pretty much just duct tape and gauze/paper towels.
> 
> Need a splint? Just find a small branch or two and secure in on the injury with duct tape.
> 
> ...



Pretty much this exactly. Although I do have a soft spot for mole skin after working wildland fire for a few years. I also like the quick clot because it can be used on pretty big wounds, and you shouldn't have to worry about changing out normal gauze that gets saturated.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 23, 2012)

Getting ready for my first clinical as a paramedic student in the AM. I forgot to buy chap-stick and wouldn't you know it my watch breaks. So I'm digging through my drawers trying to find an old watch I can scrounge the band off of. I find a small bag that has some of my dads stuff in it (he died about a year ago). Sure enough in the bag is his watch ticking away and a chap-stick. Even now my dad is taking care of me. 

Thanks dad, I love you.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 24, 2012)

How do I know I'm a bad person? Current rotation joke: "I'm going from adolescent psych to surgery... so I'm going from cutters to cutting.


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 24, 2012)

Just popped in to change some details. Tapatalk hasnt been working with this forum on my phone so I dont post as much. But yay for being a medic student


----------



## Anjel (Sep 24, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Just popped in to change some details. Tapatalk hasnt been working with this forum on my phone so I dont post as much. But yay for being a medic student



Yay rmabrey!

You Should pop in more often.


----------



## Joe (Sep 24, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Dear EMS crews responding to frequent flyer in my neighborhood:
> 
> You have taken this chick to the hospital 4 times this week for a headache.  Why are two ambulances responding in a residential area with lights and sirens at bedtime?  There are NO cars on the street.  There are NO controlled intersections on this street.  Please stop with the air horns already.
> 
> ...


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 24, 2012)

Turkey/sirloin burgers made for an awesome dinner..


----------



## Aprz (Sep 24, 2012)

I really like 12 lead: Art of Interpretation. I am learning a ton I didn't know. I am getting a little tired staring at all these 12-leads though. I can't wait until cardiology in Decemember. I think I am gonna dominate.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 24, 2012)

Ugh I hate moving... even if it's only across town... But damn, you should see the reference shelf me and my roommate have lol. She's a brand new parapup on the pediatric BS-EMS degree track, her boyfriend is a medic student, and I'm a 6 month medic and Critical Care student... damn do we have a lot of books lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 24, 2012)

Joe said:


> All i know is our sop says sirens with lights while responding. County mandates we run code to all 911. When you have people always watching and calling on you when u run soft at night, you start to cover your butt. Is it dumb...yes. do i want to lose my job? Nope




Really? I'd think more people would complain about an ambulance running code 3 through their neighborhood at zero-dark-thirty than about running with only lights. 

Maybe it's just me but I can't see for crap at night and the disco lights make it nearly impossible for me to read addresses even with my glasses on. I'll run hot until we get into the neighborhood and then shut everything down. If someone wants to complain I'll gladly explain why I did what I did. 

"Sir/Ma'am would you rather me keep the pretty lights on and miss your house and take longer to get here or would you like me to shut them down and find your house on the first try? Despite popular belief the lights and siren don't make the ambulance go faster or handle better "


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 24, 2012)

Agreed. We have an unwritten policy that we shut the lights off when we arrive in a subdivision. It's easier to read house numbers and its not like I need to move traffic out of the way when I'm creeping down "Elmhurst Court" at 0330 looking for a house.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ugh I have to sit at the airport for the next 6 hours and stare at Airforce 1. I HATE standbys.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 24, 2012)

Taking the promotional written test today. I had no idea what to study... So, I guess we'll just see how it goes.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 24, 2012)

I have not stressed out over any test in medic so far. But this cardiology exam has my stomach turning.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I have not stressed out over any test in medic so far. But this cardiology exam has my stomach turning.



Cardiology is easy. Left ventricle is usually the answer, and if the ECG doesn't look normal immediately it probably isn't




n7lxi said:


> Taking the promotional written test today. I had no idea what to study... So, I guess we'll just see how it goes.



Promotion to?


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I have not stressed out over any test in medic so far. But this cardiology exam has my stomach turning.



Are you having trouble with EKGs? Here is a great website. I has all the different conditions and rhythms with examples and explanations. It has a great section on Infarct localization. Also you can look at case studies with EKGs and quiz youself. It's all under the EKG library tab. 

http://lifeinthefastlane.com/ecg-library/basics/diagnosis/

That is my go to website when I am bored in class. I am kind of a geek


----------



## Anjel (Sep 24, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Are you having trouble with EKGs? Here is a great website. I has all the different conditions and rhythms with examples and explanations. It has a great section on Infarct localization. Also you can look at case studies with EKGs and quiz youself. It's all under the EKG library tab.
> 
> http://lifeinthefastlane.com/ecg-library/basics/diagnosis/
> 
> That is my go to website when I am bored in class. I am kind of a geek



Thanks! 

I'm pretty sure I've got down axis and blocks. I'm having a harder time with ST elevation. Which people tell me is supposed to be the easiest lol

I'll check that out though.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## fast65 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sweet, code 1 transfer an hour before shift change...I'm not destined to get off on time at any point this week.


----------



## jameswf (Sep 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/v/YzYxz_uvtSI
Why isn't she C-Spined have you seen this MOI


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 24, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Promotion to?



Our rank steps are Paramedic 1, Paramedic 2 and Paramedic 3.

I tested for P2 today. It's the mid level rank, similar to Corporal. (We wear 2 stripes)

From P2, you can move to FTO or other off shoots. 

P3s are sergeants. They can serve as acting supervisors, have more responsibility. 

Our supervisors are Captains.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 24, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Our rank steps are Paramedic 1, Paramedic 2 and Paramedic 3.
> 
> I tested for P2 today. It's the mid level rank, similar to Corporal. (We wear 2 stripes)
> 
> ...


Good luck man! Hope you get it!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks. Today was just the written test, Thursday morning is the oral interview.

I think I did okay on the test… There were some things I was a little shaky on.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 24, 2012)

Was it protocol or company policies?


----------



## exodus (Sep 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Was it protocol or company policies?



Knowing his system, probably a little bit of that, but with a lot of actual patient care and treatment + A&P questions.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's to waking up from a NyQuil induced nap still in a stooper, while looking at 3 different clocks with 3 different times being confused as hell because you didn't know the power went out.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 24, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Here's to waking up from a NyQuil induced nap still in a stooper, while looking at 3 different clocks with 3 different times being confused as hell because you didn't know the power went out.



Just remember, the phone is the accurate one.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 25, 2012)

It's almost pointless to even watch the NFL anymore. 

Everyone always complains about the referees but it's starting to get pretty bad.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 25, 2012)

NVRob said:


> It's almost pointless to even watch the NFL anymore.
> 
> Everyone always complains about the referees but it's starting to get pretty bad.



Yea, these pictures are slightly damning.


----------



## SSwain (Sep 25, 2012)

Take the fines that were genrated from last night's game....and use that to pay the REAL refs.
What a bunch of total crap. Piss poor calls all season....last night was the epitome.
When you rule it a "catch" by a player catching the body that really caught the ball....then there are some serious issues.

There....that's all I'm gonna say about this, because I know there are some NW area fans who will chime in and get all up in my grill about this.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 25, 2012)

My brain is full, and my eye is twitching. Time to take this damn test.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 25, 2012)

I give up


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I give up



I can't hear you? Did you say something?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 25, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I can't hear you? Did you say something?



You heard me


----------



## SSwain (Sep 25, 2012)

NNNNNNOOOOOOOoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Experts warn of a shortage of...(gasp) BACON! 
OMG...my one true vice in life....

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2012/09/25/industry-group-bacon-pork-shortage-unavoidable/?test=latestnews


----------



## Anjel (Sep 25, 2012)

I need an extremely wowing research paper topic to make up for the atrocity of a test I just took


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I need an extremely wowing research paper topic to make up for the atrocity of a test I just took



Bummer :/ Does it have to be in cardiology or can it be anything EMS related?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Bummer :/ Does it have to be in cardiology or can it be anything EMS related?



Anything medical


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 25, 2012)

"Should paramedics continue to be allowed to perform RSI" 

That's an easy one.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 25, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> "Should paramedics continue to be allowed to perform RSI"
> 
> That's an easy one.



They should? They can't in Michigan. 

Maybe should Michigan paramedics be allowed RSI


----------



## Achilles (Sep 25, 2012)

So how about them Packers :rofl:
Had to sorry  

Haven't see the play yet but saw every other post on my FB.


----------



## SSwain (Sep 25, 2012)

You  tell me who has possession...


----------



## Aidey (Sep 25, 2012)

OMG, can we please all move on? That stupid play is all anyone will talk about today.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm not really sure what all the fuss is about, then again, I only watched like half the game.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 25, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I'm not really sure what all the fuss is about, then again, I only watched like half the game.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXDs1YQO04k

It just ruins the game when horrible calls decided who wins


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 25, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> "Should paramedics continue to be allowed to perform RSI"
> 
> That's an easy one.



I think that depends on what paramedics we are talking about


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 25, 2012)

Pretty good calls today. Nice 6 inch forehead laceration. Doctor accidentally severed a older woman's femoral artery while doing some thing. And then a lady who crashed on her bike into multiple cacti (plural for cactus?). Anyone know any other ways of getting the spikes out besides tape? I have a lot in my hand


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 25, 2012)

firefite said:


> Pretty good calls today. Nice 6 inch forehead laceration. Doctor accidentally severed a older woman's femoral artery while doing some thing. And then a lady who crashed on her bike into multiple cacti (plural for cactus?). Anyone know any other ways of getting the spikes out besides tape? I have a lot in my hand



I know for the prickly pear ones tape is all that works.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 25, 2012)

firefite said:


> Pretty good calls today. Nice 6 inch forehead laceration. Doctor accidentally severed a older woman's femoral artery while doing some thing. And then a lady who crashed on her bike into multiple cacti (plural for cactus?). Anyone know any other ways of getting the spikes out besides tape? I have a lot in my hand



baking soda and water paste?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 25, 2012)

firefite said:


> Pretty good calls today. Nice 6 inch forehead laceration. Doctor accidentally severed a older woman's femoral artery while doing some thing. And then a lady who crashed on her bike into multiple cacti (plural for cactus?). Anyone know any other ways of getting the spikes out besides tape? I have a lot in my hand



Go to Walgreens and buy a ladies waxing kit  wax on wax off so to speak.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 25, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> I know for the prickly pear ones tape is all that works.





Anjel1030 said:


> baking soda and water paste?





bigbaldguy said:


> Go to Walgreens and buy a ladies waxing kit  wax on wax off so to speak.



I've done the tape over and over again and finally got it all out (I think). I was talking to hospital staff and the doctor and they used to use Elmer's white glue. Pour it on the patient, let it dry, and then peal it off like a layer of skin.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 25, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I think that depends on what paramedics we are talking about



Most.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 25, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Most.



Interestingly enough I was reading over my unit's policy book and RNs are technically allowed to intubate if they are ACLS certified and no higher qualified practitioner is present or available. Who knew. Except I do not think this has ever or will ever happen with the abundance of RTs, PAs, and MDs around. The only thing I could think of would be like a serious MCI.


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 25, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Interestingly enough I was reading over my unit's policy book and RNs are technically allowed to intubate if they are ACLS certified and no higher qualified practitioner is present or available. Who knew. Except I do not think this has ever or will ever happen with the abundance of RTs, PAs, and MDs around. The only thing I could think of would be like a serious MCI.



If it's a serious enough MCI, patients who need intubation are tagged expectant, no?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 25, 2012)

Someone pointed out that while napping I look like an intubation dummy.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Someone pointed out that while napping I look like an intubation dummy.



I wonder how far we could get the tube in before you start fighting back?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a confession to make.

I am a closet wacker. 

There's simply nothing cooler than having one of those voice pagers cry out, "Trauma alert, 34 year old male with stab wound to the chest. Paramedics report decreased right side chest sounds. Needle thoracostomy performed. ETA 10 minutes by air," and then walking out to meet the helicopter. 


I think I need help.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 25, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I have a confession to make.
> 
> I am a closet wacker.
> 
> ...



I can think of one thing cooler. Having it happen while you're standing next to that really cute girl you've been trying to talk to for the last three days. Just as you start to talk to her the pager goes off and you say "sorry gotta go save a life but we'll talk later babe" then you make that little pistol with your thumb and index finger and wink as you pretend to fire it at her. 

Women like that kind of thing right?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 25, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I wonder how far we could get the tube in before you start fighting back?



It had been a long day so I would probably have just let you do it to save me the effort of having to breath.

This was my first day of clinicals by the way  That's how we roll out her in the lone star state dog!


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I can think of one thing cooler. Having it happen while you're standing next to that really cute girl you've been trying to talk to for the last three days. Just as you start to talk to her the pager goes off and you say "sorry gotta go save a life but we'll talk later babe" then you make that little pistol with your thumb and index finger and wink as you pretend to fire it at her.
> 
> Women like that kind of thing right?



I think I'd get smacked if I did that to a med student or resident.

On the other hand, I wanted to throw it out the window on about the 3rd code stroke today. All of the codes (blue, stroke, etc), rapid response, trauma alerts/activations (different levels of response), c-sections, and deliveries go through the same voice pager channel. The best was when the overhead page in the ED came before the voice pager. It's like, "Pick up pager from pocket... prepare to press SILENCE button."


----------



## CANDawg (Sep 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I can think of one thing cooler. Having it happen while you're standing next to that really cute girl you've been trying to talk to for the last three days. Just as you start to talk to her the pager goes off and you say "sorry gotta go save a life but we'll talk later babe" then you make that little pistol with your thumb and index finger and wink as you pretend to fire it at her.
> 
> Women like that kind of thing right?



Only if you're wearing a leather jacket with aviators.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I can think of one thing cooler. Having it happen while you're standing next to that really cute girl you've been trying to talk to for the last three days. Just as you start to talk to her the pager goes off and you say "sorry gotta go save a life but we'll talk later babe" then you make that little pistol with your thumb and index finger and wink as you pretend to fire it at her.
> 
> Women like that kind of thing right?



They do if they look like this....

WARNING: NSFW - nudity

http://tinyurl.com/8vbj4ry


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 25, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> They do if they look like this....
> 
> WARNING: NSFW - nudity
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/8vbj4ry



 yeah that's the ex she was totally into me.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 25, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Only if you're wearing a leather jacket with aviators.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 25, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Only if you're wearing a leather jacket with aviators.



Next change to the uniform. :rofl:



On a side note, this will be the second time I am working on a certification that they will change the protocols half way through my class.  Except this time they're not revising (like they did during my EMT-B), they're rewriting.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh, and because I stumbled upon this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ArXuQwjj7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jambi (Sep 25, 2012)

Cup of Joe said:


> , this will be the second time I am working on a certification that they will change the protocols half way through my class.  Except this time they're not revising (like they did during my EMT-B), they're rewriting.



I had this happen to me during medic school.  the county I'm did a complete rework for their protocols.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 26, 2012)

Spelling mistake of the day: Cholostomy. Definition: A Latino with a colostomy. Ahh, rotations with an attending with a sense of humor.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 26, 2012)

Mmm Pumpkin wheat beer. I'm now counting six bottle, 7 textbooks, three laptops, and my ipad on our dining room table. Yep, gotta love being a student living with a student whose boyfriend is a student (all EMS)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 26, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Mmm Pumpkin wheat beer. I'm now counting six bottle, 7 textbooks, three laptops, and my ipad on our dining room table.



And a partridge in a pear tree?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 26, 2012)

firefite said:


> And a partridge in a pear tree?



Nope, it's in the oven


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 26, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Nope, it's in the oven



Nice comeback sir


----------



## Tigger (Sep 26, 2012)

Deciding that going to sleep is just not going to happen is very enlightening and really enables amazing procrastination.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 26, 2012)

firefite said:


> I've done the tape over and over again and finally got it all out (I think). I was talking to hospital staff and the doctor and they used to use Elmer's white glue. Pour it on the patient, let it dry, and then peal it off like a layer of skin.



And that right there folks is the 30,000th post of this thread!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 26, 2012)

Tigger said:


> And that right there folks is the 30,000th post of this thread!



Wow I didn't even know. I feel honored


----------



## fast65 (Sep 26, 2012)

I like that the new ER doc gave me a chance to intubate, and then actually discussed it with me afterwards.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 26, 2012)

*re*



fast65 said:


> I like that the new ER doc gave me a chance to intubate, and then actually discussed it with me afterwards.



Need a like button for this one.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 26, 2012)

Corky said:


> Need a like button for this one.



Right? Apparently he's from a teaching hospital, so I suppose that would explain it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 26, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I like that the new ER doc gave me a chance to intubate, and then actually discussed it with me afterwards.



Very cool 

Coolest thing that happened during my clinical is everyone was amazed that I was able to carry 3 cups of ice, 3 cans of soda, and a bag of chips at the same time. Go figure


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 26, 2012)

Heck, need a DONATE button!


----------



## Jambi (Sep 26, 2012)

Lunch special at work. $3.00. That is all.


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 26, 2012)

Someone please just put me out of my misery....

Lawrence EMT jobs back on chopping block



> LAWRENCE, Ind. (WISH) - The city of Lawrence is once again considering eliminating all 24 emergency medical technician, or EMT, jobs.
> 
> ...
> 
> An earlier plan to save the jobs by transferring Lawrence EMT's over to Indianapolis EMS has fallen through.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 26, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Someone please just put me out of my misery....
> 
> Lawrence EMT jobs back on chopping block



Why the heck fire, police and EMS are always near the top of the list when budget cuts come is beyond me.....


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 26, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Why the heck fire, police and EMS are always near the top of the list when budget cuts come is beyond me.....



EMS and fire in Texas. Fire rarely gets eyeballed here.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 26, 2012)

:censored::censored::censored::censored: just found out the level one trauma center where I had planned on doing most of my clinicals was removed as one of our sites :/ Not only would I have seen some awesome stuff but it was only 5 minutes from my house. All the other sites are an hour plus. Very very disappointing.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 26, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> EMS and fire in Texas. Fire rarely gets eyeballed here.



It'd be safer for all of us to go be Garbagemen


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 26, 2012)

Jambi said:


> It'd be safer for all of us to go be Garbagemen



Pays better, too.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm playing this first person shooter on the iPad and it just recently added this feature where you can have in game chat and the chat default setting is on but nobody knows it. So you're playing this game and you can hear whatever is going on in the background of your fellow players but they have no idea you can hear them. I just played against this kid that sounded like he was maybe 8 years old and he was just shredding everybody while he was switching between singing the sponge bob square pants song and baby hit me one more time. I was laughing so hard I started crying.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 26, 2012)

If only you could have recorded that!


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 26, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm playing this first person shooter on the iPad and it just recently added this feature where you can have in game chat and the chat default setting is on but nobody knows it. So you're playing this game and you can hear whatever is going on in the background of your fellow players but they have no idea you can hear them. I just played against this kid that sounded like he was maybe 8 years old and he was just shredding everybody while he was switching between singing the sponge bob square pants song and baby hit me one more time. I was laughing so hard I started crying.



you need to put that kind of thing on youtube then share it with us.


all i could think of while reading this was 




LEEROY JENKINS


----------



## silver (Sep 26, 2012)

I think I failed my exam


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 26, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> If only you could have recorded that!



I'm really hoping someone is recording all of this. If only I was more tech savvy. These kids are cracking my up. I'm listening to another kid who sounds about 8 or 9 just screaming at the screen. "YOU BOOGERS STOP SHOOTING ME YOU BUTTS". It's actually kind of uplifting because so far I haven't heard any of the really young ones use any serious profanity.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 26, 2012)

silver said:


> I think I failed my exam



Positive thoughts man. Everybody reading this think "silver passed his exam" tonight at exactly 12pm central time


----------



## silver (Sep 27, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Positive thoughts man. Everybody reading this think "silver passed his exam" tonight at exactly 12pm central time



You know how when a professor tells you its easy, not in depth, and don't worry about it. Then you get to the exam and you didn't memorize any of that stuff...Yeah that happened. I know I got a handful wrong, I just need to bank on not getting more wrong that I think I got right. Lets hope the class did as poorly.

Edit: doesnt have to do with not putting in the time. I spent 26 hours in the library the 2 days before and averaged 6 hr/day for the two weeks prior.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 27, 2012)

silver said:


> You know how when a professor tells you its easy, not in depth, and don't worry about it. Then you get to the exam and you did memorize any of that stuff...Yeah that happened. I know I got a handful wrong, I just need to bank on not getting more wrong that I think I got right. Lets hope the class did as poorly.
> 
> Edit: doesnt have to do with not putting in the time. I spent 26 hours in the library the 2 days before and averaged 6 hr/day for the two weeks prior.



I know you well enough to know that if you failed that test there were plenty of others who did too.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 27, 2012)

Happy thoughts


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 27, 2012)

So for septic shock the reason the patient is hypotensive is due to the pathogen causing vasodilation? The prehospital treatment for it is a bolus of saline to get more fluid volume into the vascular system due to the extra space from the vasodilation? 

Or am I completely lost?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 27, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm really hoping someone is recording all of this. If only I was more tech savvy. These kids are cracking my up. I'm listening to another kid who sounds about 8 or 9 just screaming at the screen. "YOU BOOGERS STOP SHOOTING ME YOU BUTTS". It's actually kind of uplifting because so far I haven't heard any of the really young ones use any serious profanity.



What game is this?


----------



## fast65 (Sep 27, 2012)

Not gonna lie, I have zero desire to do a "gangnam style" video for our Christmas video. It seems like a ridiculous idea...if I wanted to see reposts I'd just look on the front page of Reddit...


----------



## Jambi (Sep 27, 2012)

firefite said:


> So for septic shock the reason the patient is hypotensive is due to the pathogen causing vasodilation? The prehospital treatment for it is a bolus of saline to get more fluid volume into the vascular system due to the extra space from the vasodilation?
> 
> Or am I completely lost?



I hope I don't sound stupid, but it's been awhile....

Not a pathogen, but rather endotoxin release from gram-negative cells (bacteria). It's not the cell, but the toxin that gets released when they're destroyed.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 27, 2012)

Lesson for the night: an asp baton to the face will cause an open jaw fracture. 

And don't run/resist when you have warrants.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Sep 27, 2012)

We've just been taught needle chest decompression to use only on consult with a medical officer for tension pneuomothrax. Anyone here done many needle decompressions? is it as easy as they make out to be? we have been taught to use 14 gauge IV catheters, 2nd intercostal space, mid-clavicular line just above the 3rd rib/


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes it's easy, and honestly... Pretty cool.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 27, 2012)

72lbs of fluid off in 6 days on 100mg IV Lasix BID and still no drop in BNP....DaFuq? 

This patient also wins the award for the biggest scrotum I have seen. :wacko:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 27, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> What game is this?



It's called Nova 3. It's a Halo clone for the iPad. Very cool little shooter I highly recommend it.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 27, 2012)

So at my new job I was going through the stock room and found "ammonia inhalants"

I was curious so I cracked one like 2 feet from myself and WOW I thought my nose was melting for like 5 seconds.

Guess that's how they wake you up..:


----------



## Anjel (Sep 27, 2012)

silver said:


> I think I failed my exam





silver said:


> You know how when a professor tells you its easy, not in depth, and don't worry about it. Then you get to the exam and you didn't memorize any of that stuff...Yeah that happened. I know I got a handful wrong, I just need to bank on not getting more wrong that I think I got right. Lets hope the class did as poorly.
> 
> Edit: doesnt have to do with not putting in the time. I spent 26 hours in the library the 2 days before and averaged 6 hr/day for the two weeks prior.



Welcome to the club. I studied my *** off for the cardio exam. Nothing that I studied was on it, and the entire class failed. I wish there was a curve.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 27, 2012)

Well, this sucks. Apparently my registration got messed up, and now Bob Page's 12-lead class is sold out.


----------



## silver (Sep 27, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Welcome to the club. I studied my *** off for the cardio exam. Nothing that I studied was on it, and the entire class failed. I wish there was a curve.



ouch. No curve is brutal.


----------



## Jon (Sep 27, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Taking the promotional written test today. I had no idea what to study... So, I guess we'll just see how it goes.



FTO, or Paramedic First Class?


----------



## Pavehawk (Sep 27, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> 72lbs of fluid off in 6 days on 100mg IV Lasix BID and still no drop in BNP....DaFuq?
> 
> This patient also wins the award for the biggest scrotum I have seen. :wacko:



You have CHUCK NORRIS for a patient?


----------



## Jon (Sep 27, 2012)

Got my iPhone 5. And an OtterBox (I miss the old ones, FYI). Now just waiting for it to synchronize.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 27, 2012)

Jon said:


> Got my iPhone 5. And an OtterBox (I miss the old ones, FYI). Now just waiting for it to synchronize.



And then jailbreak it!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 27, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> It's called Nova 3. It's a Halo clone for the iPad. Very cool little shooter I highly recommend it.



Agreed.

Badass game!


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 27, 2012)

Pavehawk said:


> You have CHUCK NORRIS for a patient?



He actually looked somewhat like Chuck Norris...if Chuck Norris was 420lbs.


My other patient was getting septic and had a BP if 78/42 for 2 hours before the Dr finally gave me an order for a "250ml Bolus of NS @ 100 mL/hr". Why even bother?


----------



## Jambi (Sep 27, 2012)

No it's not a spider bite...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 27, 2012)

So I'm re-varnishing/staining the deck and there I am, tears running down my face and I'm choking on fumes. My little sister comes up and asks why I am crying. So I say:

"Well, the smell is so strong that it makes me cry because it burns my eyes."

Her: "Oh. Well, I like the smell. Its a happy smell." And the goes skipping off into the yard. 



Well, no wonder people huff that stuff. h34r:


----------



## socalmedic (Sep 27, 2012)

Jon said:


> Got my iPhone 5. And an OtterBox (I miss the old ones, FYI). Now just waiting for it to synchronize.



I am waiting patiently for the mail man... I definitely need the "lifeproof" case though


----------



## Trashtruck (Sep 27, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> So at my new job I was going through the stock room and found "ammonia inhalants"
> 
> I was curious so I cracked one like 2 feet from myself and WOW I thought my nose was melting for like 5 seconds.
> 
> Guess that's how they wake you up..:



Ahhh yes. I don't know of anyone actually stocking them anymore, but some medics carry their own personal 'stash'


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 27, 2012)

Jon said:


> FTO, or Paramedic First Class?



Paramedic 2. Required before FTO.


----------



## JDub (Sep 27, 2012)

Trashtruck said:


> Ahhh yes. I don't know of anyone actually stocking them anymore, but some medics carry their own personal 'stash'



I believe my service carries them. I have never had to use one, but my Medic pulled one out the other day on a patient who was doing a very poor job of faking a seizure. Not sure if it came off the truck or my medic's personal stash though.


----------



## chillybreeze (Sep 27, 2012)

We have  them on our trucks and they work pretty good for anyone faking anything!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 27, 2012)

Jon said:


> FTO, or Paramedic First Class?



Paramedic 2. Required before FTO.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 27, 2012)

JDub said:


> I believe my service carries them. I have never had to use one, but my Medic pulled one out the other day on a patient who was doing a very poor job of faking a seizure. Not sure if it came off the truck or my medic's personal stash though.



All I know is I cracked it at 830 in the morning out of curiosity and I was more awake than 10 cups of coffee would provide. 

I also thought my nose spontaneously combusted.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 27, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> All I know is I cracked it at 830 in the morning out of curiosity and I was more awake than 10 cups of coffee would provide.
> 
> I also thought my nose spontaneously combusted.



We used to use them on the plane to pop people's ears. Break the capsule drop it in a cup of hot water tell em to close their eyes hold their breath then stick it under their nose and have em smell. It's amazing we never gave anyone a heart attack  worked on the ears though.


----------



## EMDispatch (Sep 27, 2012)

Dear medic crews,
I'm sorry we had to alert 2 ALS units. (It was policy)
I'm sorry the other dispatcher misread the call (no it wasn't a stabbing)
Yes I was told they had stepped on a toothpick...
I'm sorry, but I had to do it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 27, 2012)

I've decided the only sure fire way to get over my ex is to take a job in the most dangerous EMS system I can find. That's right folks I'm moving to Detroit


----------



## Anjel (Sep 27, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I've decided the only sure fire way to get over my ex is to take a job in the most dangerous EMS system I can find. That's right folks I'm moving to Detroit



YAY! BBG and Anjel. In the hood! Well I am 30 miles from the hood. But I will come play too!


----------



## Anjel (Sep 28, 2012)

ohhh ohhh

We will get Achilles, and Hockey, and HotelCo! I know where he works. Watch out. 

EMTLIFE in the D!


----------



## JDub (Sep 28, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I've decided the only sure fire way to get over my ex is to take a job in the most dangerous EMS system I can find. That's right folks I'm moving to Detroit



Congrats!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm_m4CR4dN4


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 28, 2012)

I think I met the Yellow Man from HoG today. Thankfully no one got stuck with a needle full of hep C.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 28, 2012)

JDub said:


> Congrats!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm_m4CR4dN4



Thats the one. 12 hours a day of not thinking about her.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 28, 2012)

Almost missed the HoG reference.  

The delivery of good medical care is to do as much nothing as possible.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 28, 2012)

He isn't the yellow man unless he resits all attempts to kill him and proceeds to live for another several months.


----------



## firetender (Sep 28, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I've decided the only sure fire way to get over my ex is to take a job in the most dangerous EMS system I can find. That's right folks I'm moving to Detroit


 
In ages past, people like BBG joined the French Foreign Legion and surrounded themselves with other male broken hearts and camels!

I suppose this is progress.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 28, 2012)

All's quiet on Thursday night. We'll see how long this lasts.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 28, 2012)

Otis!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 28, 2012)

Reading about Sgarbossa's criteria is giving me a headache.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 28, 2012)

Pretty sure i am about to have a stroke. At my college we use the newest book, newest AHA standards, and newest NREMT standards but the students have to get and use a workbook that was written up in 2005 (it lists NG tube placement as a BLS skil...)

The EMT book wants the students to do an assessment differently then NREMT. The workbook wants them to do a different assessment from what NREMT and the new EMT book want.

Going in tomorrow to talk to the director of the program to hopefully get the old workbooks thrown out.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 28, 2012)

firetender said:


> In ages past, people like BBG joined the French Foreign Legion and surrounded themselves with other male broken hearts and camels!
> 
> I suppose this is progress.



Looked into it. Standards are way too high I'd never make it in lol


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 28, 2012)

So what about medic class then, BBG?  Are you going to get into a class up there, once you are all settled in?


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 28, 2012)

In the car this morning, with my son:

Son:  Mom, do you know how to tell a fish is still ok to eat?
Me:  Eat it as soon as you catch it?
S:  Well.....yes, but what do you look at?
M:  The gills
S:  But what color should they be if the fish is still ok to eat?
M:  Pink or red
S:  Right!  If they are blue, then the fish is sick.  It probably has heart disease.

This was only part of the conversation, which consisted of various other fishing and hunting questions.  He is going deer hunting for the first time this weekend, and is just a little bit excited.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 28, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> So what about medic class then, BBG?  Are you going to get into a class up there, once you are all settled in?



Sorry the Detroit thing was just a joke I'm not really moving.....yet  I'm still in medic school here in Texas. Although the reason for doing it seems to have escaped me at the moment :/

I do think there is a move in my future though. I've been stationary too long. I'm getting bored and when I get bored I find trouble to get into.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 28, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Sorry the Detroit thing was just a joke I'm not really moving.....yet  I'm still in medic school here in Texas. Although the reason for doing it seems to have escaped me at the moment :/
> 
> I do think there is a move in my future though. I've been stationary too long. I'm getting bored and when I get bored I find trouble to get into.



Come get in trouble here! Lol


----------



## Anjel (Sep 28, 2012)

We are taking a pt who went into cardiac arrest yesterday and vtach today to a nursing home. Nurse said he might not make it through transport


----------



## SSwain (Sep 28, 2012)

Not a single tone today.

I am hoping tonight isn't going to be the "big one"....we are due for the seemingly annual multi car pile up on the interstate.

Oh well... I start at 1800 and am on until 0600.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 28, 2012)

> Not a single tone today.<br />
> <br />
> I am hoping tonight isn't going to be the "big one"....we are due for the seemingly annual multi car pile up on the interstate.<br />
> <br />
> Oh well... I start at 1800 and am on until 0600.


Im jealous. I got my *** kicked yesterday. Ten transports and three refusals in twenty four hours. Each transporting call averages two hours start to finish ...


----------



## Achilles (Sep 28, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Sorry the Detroit thing was just a joke I'm not really moving.....yet  I'm still in medic school here in Texas. Although the reason for doing it seems to have escaped me at the moment :/
> 
> I do think there is a move in my future though. I've been stationary too long. I'm getting bored and when I get bored I find trouble to get into.



You're moving to Detroit!?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 28, 2012)

Achilles said:


> You're moving to Detroit!?



I believe the legal terminology is "being extradited". 

:rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 28, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I believe the legal terminology is "being extradited".
> 
> :rofl:



Deported or exiled also spring to mind.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 28, 2012)

firetender said:


> In ages past, people like BBG joined the French Foreign Legion and surrounded themselves with other male broken hearts and camels!
> 
> I suppose this is progress.



Dude! That's an excellent idea!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 28, 2012)

firetender said:


> In ages past, people like BBG joined the French Foreign Legion and surrounded themselves with other male broken hearts and camels!
> 
> I suppose this is progress.





lightsandsirens5 said:


> Dude! That's an excellent idea!



Obviously you've never spent any time around camels. Besides who wants to sit around listening to a bunch of guys whining about how wonderful their exs were and how they'll never find anyone like them again....now if you'll excuse me I need to go find a tall building with an unlocked roof door or a foreign legion recruiter.

What are the odds, 9 floors. Plan A and B 

French Consulate General
777 Post Oak Blvd #600, Houston

Nah too dramatic I think I'll just go on a bender instead.


----------



## firetender (Sep 28, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Nah too dramatic I think I'll just go on a bender instead.


 
You're already on a bender, and getting bent won't do anything but delay the pain!


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 28, 2012)

Ugh I didn't do so hot in my advanced vent management section of my CCP class


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 29, 2012)

*Warning: Vent Status*

Ok so I am not trying to get into a religious debate but I can not stand when people insist on talking about religion/politics at work even when you have told them repeatedly that you do not like talking about it. I have the mentality of believe whatever you want, it's none of my business, just don't try to shove your beliefs down my throat. I actually love theological debates and discussion, i have a minor in philosohpy, but work is not the place for that. I will never criticize someone for what they believe (Ok, maybe the people who let their children die because they prayed instead of taking them to hospital) but I expect the same curtousy. 

So our hospital is currently raising money for the United Way of America which involves selling T shirts for dress down days. So me and this co-worker are siting at lunch and she asks me about the T shirt so I explain what it was and she has this disgusted look on her face and starts to explain that united way donates money to planned parenthood. Ya...I know...along with donating money to around 20 other organizations. So she then proceeded to explain that 90% of the money given to PP goes to abortions :rofl: and that "I am directly responsible for murdering unborn child" and that I "should be ashamed of myself". Seriously?!! Part of me was tempted to educate her ignorant *** but I decided to responded by saying "Thank you for your insightful opinion" and walk away. 

This woman also signs "P.T.L" for "Praise The Lord" after her name on everything. Like charting she will sign "Sally Sue RN, PTL". It is incredibly annoying and confuses everyone. People always ask what special certification she has <_<


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 29, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> This woman also signs "P.T.L" for "Praise The Lord" after her name on everything. Like charting she will sign "Sally Sue RN, PTL". It is incredibly annoying and confuses everyone. People always ask what special certification she has <_<



Just tell people she is certifiable and PTL stands for "pity the lunatic"


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 29, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Just tell people she is certifiable and PTL stands for "pity the lunatic"



I like it.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 29, 2012)

+2.

That is some grade A religious loony there.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 29, 2012)

I have a Christian background, but that's nuts. 

And a few years ago when I couldn't afford my birth control to take with my metformin for my PCOS,  planned parenthood was a life saver. 

SMH


----------



## Anjel (Sep 29, 2012)

Also had a pastor told me planned parenthood was created by the KKK, to eliminate African Americans lol


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 29, 2012)

Isn't Obama or something looking to outlaw abortion in the US?

Because the 18 year old girl with 4 kids who never worked a day and lives off of my paycheck is clearly the more responsible and ethical move for society.

I personally think it is worse to bring a child into the world which will not be properly supported and often result in a poor quality of life for the child and ultimately ruins what may have been a promising future for the parents.

And not for nothing but nature kills off an unborn child every month...


Anj, instead of us spending all this money to support the children of these poverty living families who had a few "oops" maybe we should make birth control free...

My girlfriend doesn't work during the year with school and though I offered to pay for it $20 a month is still not cheap for many people on a tight budget.

NYC is moving to offer the "plan b" pill or free in schools.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 29, 2012)

The pill I need for what I use birth control for is 250 a month. 

Something definitely needs to be done. Like you said, having it be free before these girls get knocked up and before abortion is an option. 

And before anyone says anything about what if someone is raped, that is completely different circumstances, and that's not what I'm talking about.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Also had a pastor told me planned parenthood was created by the KKK, to eliminate African Americans lol



:blink:

Christianity would do well to look at its standard bearers.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> The pill I need for what I use birth control for is 250 a month.
> 
> Something definitely needs to be done. Like you said, having it be free before these girls get knocked up and before abortion is an option.
> 
> And before anyone says anything about what if someone is raped, that is completely different circumstances, and that's not what I'm talking about.



$250 a month!?!?!?

Is that with health insurance?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 29, 2012)

No I dont have insurance.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> No I dont have insurance.



That stinks. Gotta find an EMS gig with benefits.


I'd say apply for medicaid but since you work for a living and contribute to society you will get denied.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 29, 2012)

firetender said:


> You're already on a bender, and getting bent won't do anything but delay the pain!



Damn you and your wise words :/ maybe I could delay it a little? You know just till those last few months when I'm like 90 and dribbling on myself and think everybody is tony my nurse anyway?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 29, 2012)

http://www.wral.com/lifestyles/healthteam/story/11586049/

BSI


----------



## Anjel (Sep 29, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> That stinks. Gotta find an EMS gig with benefits.
> 
> 
> I'd say apply for medicaid but since you work for a living and contribute to society you will get denied.



My work provides it. But it's 300 a month with a 4000 dollar deductible and 50% coinsurance. It's not worth it. 

And before EMS I did apply for Medicaid. I was denied and told that if I got pregnant they would be able to help me.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> My work provides it. But it's 300 a month with a 4000 dollar deductible and 50% coinsurance. It's not worth it.
> 
> And before EMS I did apply for Medicaid. I was denied and told that if I got pregnant they would be able to help me.



So they actually advocate getting pregnant on a regular basis...


----------



## Anjel (Sep 29, 2012)

That's what they told me.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 29, 2012)

Pregnancy is one of those automatic qualifiers so long as you are under the income limits.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 29, 2012)

I seriously think that there should be a license that is given out in order to reproduce. Put 2 Darwin Award winners together and their offspring does not have a chance.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 29, 2012)

firefite said:


> I seriously think that there should be a license that is given out in order to reproduce. Put 2 Darwin Award winners together and their offspring does not have a chance.



2 negatives make a positive?:unsure:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 29, 2012)

The powers that be benefit from keeping women pregnant as young as possible and as often as possible. 

1. Young women who get pregnant usually don't continue school.
2. Young women who don't go to school don't get decent paying jobs.
3. The majority of low income families are single mothers.
4. Poor, uneducated people are easy to control.

So by making birth control difficult to obtain and eliminating access to family planning you can control a large portion of the population.

You want to scare the hell out of a bunch of old rich men? Tell them you're going to empower young women.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 29, 2012)

Phone pre screening for a company in Texas on Monday...... To "see if you are still interested in working for us" and "determine if you may be a candidate for in person interview."

Wish me luck!


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 29, 2012)

Good luck lights! What part of Tx would said company be in?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 29, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Phone pre screening for a company in Texas on Monday...... To "see if you are still interested in working for us" and "determine if you may be a candidate for in person interview."
> 
> Wish me luck!



Good luck bro!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 29, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Good luck lights! What part of Tx would said company be in?



E Tex. I would like to live in Big Sandy, got some friends there than can help put me up for the interim. That should pretty much tell you what services. I know they have a pretty strict social media policy, so I don't know if I should go saying who exactly.......

I still have to figure that kinda stuff out. Both places I have worked so far have no social media policy.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 29, 2012)

One of them isn't the Green Monster is it?


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> The powers that be benefit from keeping women pregnant as young as possible and as often as possible.
> 
> 1. Young women who get pregnant usually don't continue school.
> 2. Young women who don't go to school don't get decent paying jobs.
> ...



Get them pregnant, have them drop out of school and break their will.

Then send them to church.

You'll never have to spend money on shoes for them again.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 29, 2012)

medic417 said:


> 2 negatives make a positive?:unsure:



When multiplying yes and sometimes when subtracting.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 29, 2012)

What a great call. A guy in a fib with RVR at about 200. He says, "you can't give me any medicine, last time I got medicine I went into cardiac arrest. You'll have to shock me."

Ah, if you say so!

Sedated with etomidate, cardioverted at 100 joules into a  beautiful sinus rhythm.

And today, my supervisor was my partner. One of the smoothest calls I've ever been on.

We celebrated with frozen custard. It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 29, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> What a great call. A guy in a fib with RVR at about 200. He says, "you can't give me any medicine, last time I got medicine I went into cardiac arrest. You'll have to shock me."
> 
> Ah, if you say so!
> 
> ...



Did he have WPW? They typically get up to the 200s+ and can go into V Fib if you look at them the wrong way.....or give them Beta Blockers


----------



## Meursault (Sep 29, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I still have to figure that kinda stuff out. Both places I have worked so far have no social media policy.



Anyone work for a service with a consistently enforced social media policy? Our social media policy is pretty much the same as all the other policies; do something that makes the company look bad and WE WILL CRUSH YOU, but no one's actually monitoring any sites.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 29, 2012)

I hate when no one calls me to let me know that they are putting a central line in a patient. Uh oh Vtachhhhhhhhhh

And some light reading for tonight.....


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 29, 2012)

Had a patient get tossed from a horse and land on her back/right side.

Got orders for 5mg of morphine with a 15 minute transport time. No effect and she was having a lot of pain upon breathing and talking so I called asking for another 5mg and got denied.

So ridiculous.

The person I was with wasn't sure if I should even ask for the other 5 because its too much... "we don't want to cause respiratory depression." (with 10mg of morphine...)


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 29, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Had a patient get tossed from a horse and land on her back/right side.
> 
> Got orders for 5mg of morphine with a 15 minute transport time. No effect and she was having a lot of pain upon breathing and talking so I called asking for another 5mg and got denied.
> 
> ...



That totally sucks!  (Both that your orders got denied, and that you can't give any more than that before having to call.)  So much for being able to treat pain, huh?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 29, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> That totally sucks!  (Both that your orders got denied, and that you can't give any more than that before having to call.)  So much for being able to treat pain, huh?



Lol I had to call for orders for the first 5mg! I'm surprised they even approved that much!

I don't know why we even have it if pain management is so discouraged.

Granted, when you have most of your provider base under the belief that we are going to induce respiratory depression with as little as 10mg, I wouldn't trust anyone either.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 29, 2012)

My partner just spilled au jus all over herself and the ambulance. 

I'm trying to decide what's worse, the spill itself or me laughing at her....


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 29, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Lol I had to call for orders for the first 5mg! I'm surprised they even approved that much!
> 
> I don't know why we even have it if pain management is so discouraged.
> 
> Granted, when you have most of your provider base under the belief that we are going to induce respiratory depression with as little as 10mg, I wouldn't trust anyone either.



I would hate working under protocols like that... Granted I think all EMS pain management except for a few certain systems, is Stone Age.... But that is horrible. I can give up to ten of ms on standing orders, then call for another twenty And/or call for orders to polypharm with fent.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> My partner just spilled au jus all over herself and the ambulance.
> 
> I'm trying to decide what's worse, the spill itself or me laughing at her....



Au Jus is delicious.

Love getting a big ole' french dip at the diner.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 29, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Au Jus is delicious.
> 
> Love getting a big ole' french dip at the diner.



So bomb. That's what I just had for my start of shift meal and she copied me. Karma is a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:!!

Transport, I agree. I can give up to 300 mcg of fentanyl in 100 mcg increments q5 before calling, if I want and can justify it I can stack 5 mg of versed on top of that in 1 mg increments q5. With that said the most I've ever given was 300 mcg and 2 mg for what turned out to be an acetabular fracture.

Morphine is 2-5mg q15 titrated to effect, no max. I do have to call to use fentanyl and MS concurrently.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> So bomb. That's what I just had for my start of shift meal and she copied me. Karma is a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:!!
> 
> Transport, I agree. I can give up to 300 mcg of fentanyl in 100 mcg increments q5 before calling, if I want and can justify it I can stack 5 mg of versed on top of that in 1 mg increments q5. With that said the most I've ever given was 300 mcg and 2 mg for what turned out to be an acetabular fracture.
> 
> Morphine is 2-5mg q15 titrated to effect, no max. I do have to call to use fentanyl and MS concurrently.



Dude that's better than me... I wanna work there lol


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 29, 2012)

The cashier at Rite Aid can provide better pain management than I can...


----------



## fast65 (Sep 29, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Dude that's better than me... I wanna work there lol



Me too, I'm jealous. I mean, I don't have any max for fentanyl or morphine, but I can't give Versed with it


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 29, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Dude that's better than me... I wanna work there lol



It's definitely nice, our MD is huge on pain management. 

If you do somehow manage to hit the max 300 mcg and 5 mg on standing orders you can call for more but generally our transport times are so short you never even get close.

As far as MS I'll admit I'm not super comfortable with it, they prefer we use fentanyl but can use MS on the paramedic's discretion. Only given it a handful of times and never had to go past 10 mg to get the patient relief.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 29, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Did he have WPW? They typically get up to the 200s+ and can go into V Fib if you look at them the wrong way.....or give them Beta Blockers



Negative on WPW. Had Cardizem and rhythmol. Arrested shortly after. 

The cardioversion was a better choice.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 29, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Get them pregnant, have them drop out of school and break their will.
> 
> Then send them to church.
> 
> You'll never have to spend money on shoes for them again.



Pretty much. I left out the part where we as men step in to "protect" them from the evils of the world. Oh and of course now that they have no education we better take care of all those pesky personal choices that they shouldn't have to bother with and frankly aren't qualified to make. 

The more things change the more they stay the same.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 29, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> The cashier at Rite Aid can provide better pain management than I can...



So can flight attendants  I actually take a substantial cut in scope of practice when I put my basic uniform on  first time that's occurred to me.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> It's definitely nice, our MD is huge on pain management.



Get me an address and I'll send him a patch for being a unicorn.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 29, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> One of them isn't the Green Monster is it?



Ding ding ding ding ding! We have a winner!


----------



## BandageBrigade (Sep 29, 2012)

I couldn't imagine working in a system where I had to call like that.
20 mg of morphine
200 of fent
20 of valium
8 of ativan

In any combination we feel needed.

Also etomidate for procedures.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 29, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ding ding ding ding ding! We have a winner!



Good luck man. They are a hell of a company. I'm still tempted to work foe them and eventually do offshore or flight


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 29, 2012)

Do they do offshore? Thats awesome. 

One of my medic instructors got switched from ground to flight about a year ago and is loving it. I got to ride with him a few times in class. Seems like all the employees are pretty happy with the service.

Dude, if I get hired and you ever come work for them....I'd kill to have you as a partner. I know they run a good number of M/M trucks.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 29, 2012)

:censored::censored::censored:

This nurse just gave her pt metoprolol with a heart rate of 38!!! Are you kidding me? Oh they are junctional escape 27 now....Oops. 


Did I mention this patient is s/p Inferior STEMI (100% RCA Occlusion) and coded on the CCL table? :angry:

:censored::censored::censored:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 30, 2012)

Pretty sure I'd be more PO'd at the Dr that ordered that one. I mean, yea the nurse should have caught it, but still, the Dr should never have ordered it in the first place.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 30, 2012)

Unless it is a standing order, or one of the pts "normal" meds and the RN is giving it based off that and not a direct order.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 30, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Do they do offshore? Thats awesome.
> 
> One of my medic instructors got switched from ground to flight about a year ago and is loving it. I got to ride with him a few times in class. Seems like all the employees are pretty happy with the service.
> 
> Dude, if I get hired and you ever come work for them....I'd kill to have you as a partner. I know they run a good number of M/M trucks.



Dude that would be pretty kick ***. Amd dont forget Mr Ambulance Driver himself works for the green machine too. I'm still debating... but yea I've heard almost no bad things about them, and their crews that i dealt with when i deployed during Isaac were amazing to us


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 30, 2012)

The kick from the field goal hit my clipboard and messed up my pcr, now I have to rewrite it. #firstworldproblems


----------



## Aprz (Sep 30, 2012)

My room is a mess. I think I'll allot an hour for cleaning tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 30, 2012)

Got stuck on BLS today. Extra personnel no ALS units open.

I shall follow my protocols to a tee and call ALS for everything.


----------



## medicdan (Sep 30, 2012)

What a good doubie. If/when an ALS truck shows up for your patients, can you act as a medic?


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 30, 2012)

6 chest pain admissions tonight. Just give them some Maalox and tell them to walk it off


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 30, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> What a good doubie. If/when an ALS truck shows up for your patients, can you act as a medic?



Yea. Still able to act as a medic but only if the tools are present.


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 30, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> 6 chest pain admissions tonight. Just give them some Maalox and tell them to walk it off



then tomorrow night you will have 5 chest pain patients...ah ah ah.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 30, 2012)

Dang they found me a medic unit. -_-


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 30, 2012)

Update:

I can already tell my partner today is going to be an incompetent moron.

Just have that vibe aside from her looking like a wildabeast with a $5 pink stethoscope.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 30, 2012)

Ammonia inhalents in semiconsious ETOH PT's nose?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 30, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Ammonia inhalents in semiconsious ETOH PT's nose?



Not if you want to keep your job...


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 30, 2012)

As I discovered the other day, ammonia inhalants are a very unpleasant and pretty cruel treatment on an unsuspecting patient.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 30, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> As I discovered the other day, ammonia inhalants are a very unpleasant and pretty cruel treatment on an unsuspecting patient.



Back when I was a student, I saw a PA pop one of them put it in an empty prefill.He then put it up to the nose of a pt faking seizures and syncopal episodes and gave the plunged a little push. I have never seen someone's eye go as big as that pts.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 30, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Back when I was a student, I saw a PA pop one of them put it in an empty prefill.He then put it up to the nose of a pt faking seizures and syncopal episodes and gave the plunged a little push. I have never seen someone's eye go as big as that pts.



Few days ago I found some and cracked one open about a foot from my nose and I thought my head exploded.

It is a terrible feeling.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 30, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Not if you want to keep your job...



I see it done in the ER all the time as a student. They pop it and put it in one of the nares. And leave it till the drunk wakes up.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 30, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I see it done in the ER all the time as a student. They pop it and put it in one of the nares. And leave it till the drunk wakes up.



And that is why we stopped carrying them years ago..Chemical burns to a patient's nares are a bad thing


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 30, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Dude that would be pretty kick ***. Amd dont forget Mr Ambulance Driver himself works for the green machine too. I'm still debating... but yea I've heard almost no bad things about them, and their crews that i dealt with when i deployed during Isaac were amazing to us



Mr Ambulance Driver?

Yea, I have heard pretty much all good. I actually did all my medic school ride alongs with them. They are pretty amazing. The one thing I don't like is their pain management. Nubain is the only pain med they carry. They have been talking about fentynal for years. But all the crews I worked with said they will believe it when the see it in the drug box. 

That and no RSI inside city limits. But that is almost neither here nor there.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 30, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Mr Ambulance Driver?
> 
> Yea, I have heard pretty much all good. I actually did all my medic school ride alongs with them. They are pretty amazing. The one thing I don't like is their pain management. Nubain is the only pain med they carry. They have been talking about fentynal for years. But all the crews I worked with said they will believe it when the see it in the drug box.
> 
> That and no RSI inside city limits. But that is almost neither here nor there.



Yep A Day in the Life of an Ambulance Driver works for The Borg, as he terms them.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 30, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Mr Ambulance Driver?
> 
> Yea, I have heard pretty much all good. I actually did all my medic school ride alongs with them. They are pretty amazing. The one thing I don't like is their pain management. Nubain is the only pain med they carry. They have been talking about fentynal for years. But all the crews I worked with said they will believe it when the see it in the drug box.
> 
> That and no RSI inside city limits. But that is almost neither here nor there.



Nubain??

I believe they are using Versed and Fentanyl like the rest of us.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 30, 2012)

Post first call shift on surgery at a level 2 center. Yea!

2 notes:

1. If your peeing thick blood because you ended up falling down and having a curb hit your flank, don't go to an urgent care. I'm still amazed that we didn't operate given the CT. 

2. Dear ambulance crews. If you're transporting a penetrating trauma patient from a non-trauma center and a trauma center, make sure that your ETA somehow gets to us. It's never fun to not have an ETA on a trauma activation, especially when he ends up going to the OR.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 30, 2012)

Can anyone shed some light about the differences between an iPhone 4 and 4s? I can get a 4 for a buck and 4s for 99 bucks, is there that big of a difference?


----------



## fast65 (Sep 30, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Can anyone shed some light about the differences between an iPhone 4 and 4s? I can get a 4 for a buck and 4s for 99 bucks, is there that big of a difference?



To my understanding, you get a little better of a camera, and you get Siri.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 30, 2012)

fast65 said:


> To my understanding, you get a little better of a camera, and you get Siri.



With the new iOS update, I think the 4 might have Siri too


----------



## mrg86 (Sep 30, 2012)

fast65 said:


> To my understanding, you get a little better of a camera, and you get Siri.


 The camera is an 8mp and shoots 1080p video.


----------



## JDub (Sep 30, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Nubain??
> 
> I believe they are using Versed and Fentanyl like the rest of us.



Nope. There isn't really even any Nubain left... IN Stadol may be here soon.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 30, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> With the new iOS update, I think the 4 might have Siri too



That's what I initially thought, but I'm pretty sure my 4 doesn't have it after the update. Perhaps I just don't know how to use it though.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 30, 2012)

fast65 said:


> That's what I initially thought, but I'm pretty sure my 4 doesn't have it after the update. Perhaps I just don't know how to use it though.



The 4 still does mnot have Siri. From what i've heard there is additional hardware that is needed for siri to run. The 4 does not have the hardware.


----------



## Wheel (Sep 30, 2012)

So, I start my first big boy job tomorrow. I have orientation at my ambulance service, where they're going to have me drive for roughly six months before they allow me to be the single medic on the truck. To be honest, I'm really nervous. I went straight through emt and then medic, and then I took about a year off before starting work because of family problems, so I feel rusty and green. So wish me luck!


----------



## CANDawg (Sep 30, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Can anyone shed some light about the differences between an iPhone 4 and 4s? I can get a 4 for a buck and 4s for 99 bucks, is there that big of a difference?



Go for the 4s. Apple tends to slowly stop supporting the older models as time goes on. The 4 is on the edge of the cliff at the moment, meaning you may not be able to get the next major software update. (No new cool features!)


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Wheel said:


> So, I start my first big boy job tomorrow. I have orientation at my ambulance service, where they're going to have me drive for roughly six months before they allow me to be the single medic on the truck. To be honest, I'm really nervous. I went straight through emt and then medic, and then I took about a year off before starting work because of family problems, so I feel rusty and green. So wish me luck!



Good luck


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm starting to become convinced that pulse oximetry should be removed from medicine in general. It's not that the number isn't valuable, but because most of the time no one knows how to trouble shoot or perform clinical correlation.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 30, 2012)

Currently one of my favorite things to do to fire medics when they are freaking out about an SpO2 of 70% is to switch the monitor to show the pleth waveform and point out that they don't have one.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 30, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Currently one of my favorite things to do to fire medics when they are freaking out about an SpO2 of 70% is to switch the monitor to show the pleth waveform and point out that they don't have one.




None of the portable pulse oximetry units on that floor showed a pleth. They have a pulse, a SpO2 reading, and the little bar thing that goes up and down (which it wasn't...). The second machine that they had hooked up was just cycling and not giving a reading at all. I also give a quick many lecture to any of my classmates who use the pulse ox for both a pulse and a SpO2 reading. Unfortunately there's no training in medical school regarding the actual use of most of the toys, so you end up with people blindly believing any number shown. This is also how the nursing staff calls a rapid response team alert for a SpO2 of 40 in a patient at his baseline.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 30, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Go for the 4s. Apple tends to slowly stop supporting the older models as time goes on. The 4 is on the edge of the cliff at the moment, meaning you may not be able to get the next major software update. (No new cool features!)



Indeed that is what I did!


----------



## Jambi (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting an iPad 3 with my big fancy $500 10 year gift card from work...or more tools/man garage stuff


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 30, 2012)

Anyone here cycle a lot? I know motorcycles but is bicycle stuff is all new to me


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 30, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I'm thinking of getting an iPad 3 with my big fancy $500 10 year gift card from work...or more tools/man garage stuff



I got a 4g iPad three with my FEMA deployment money and I love it. Fun toy


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 30, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I got a 4g iPad three with my FEMA deployment money and I love it. Fun toy



Seconded.

I got a 32 gig 3 for myself as a present for clearing my FTO time. Awesome for the ambulance.


----------



## Wheel (Sep 30, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Good luck



Thanks. We'll see how it goes. I know there will be a huge learning curve.


----------



## Wheel (Sep 30, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I got a 4g iPad three with my FEMA deployment money and I love it. Fun toy



Agree. Getting the iPad was one of the best decisions I've made.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm cheap so I saved over $100 buy getting the old IPad. I don't play games on it and don't do Skype or FaceTime or any of that. So the old iPad works perfectly.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 30, 2012)

First episode of Dexter was awesome.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 30, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Anyone here cycle a lot? I know motorcycles but is bicycle stuff is all new to me



I know enough to be dangerous. Cycled alot up till a few years ago and now Im getting back into it.


----------



## Porta (Sep 30, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm cheap so I saved over $100 buy getting the old IPad. I don't play games on it and don't do Skype or FaceTime or any of that. So the old iPad works perfectly.



Thank you for reminding me that I own an iPad....


----------



## Porta (Sep 30, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Anyone here cycle a lot? I know motorcycles but is bicycle stuff is all new to me



I'm just getting into it. Did this two days ago. Won't be cheap to fix. Also warped the break caliper and snapped a spring.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 30, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I'm starting to become convinced that pulse oximetry should be removed from medicine in general. It's not that the number isn't valuable, but because most of the time no one knows how to trouble shoot or perform clinical correlation.



+100000

They never work on our telemetry monitors and no one believes the numbers when they are real. Or they call a RRT because its reading 72% yet the patient is sitting in the bed perfectly fine. 

If you ever want to confuse a floor RN just start talking about pleth waves, they are clueless. Although not entirely their fault since it is not taught or mentioned in school.

One of our floors is trialing using continues capnography via NC on their patients with PCA pumps. I think this is a much better option. Or I vote ABGs for everybody, I love doing arterial sticks.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 30, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> If you ever want to confuse a floor RN just start talking about pleth waves, they are clueless. Although not entirely their fault since it is not taught or mentioned in school.




I ain't no expert in pleth waves, but shouldn't the concept of "is it a pretty wave that doesn't top or bottom out?" really that hard to deal with?

As an aside, reading CT scans follow a similarly simple process. For a lot of things, one side will be normal so it's like the child's game of "spot the difference." For everything else, it's "what doesn't look like it belongs."


----------



## BandageBrigade (Sep 30, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Anyone here cycle a lot? I know motorcycles but is bicycle stuff is all new to me





All the time. Did RAGBRAI for the first time this past summer.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Porta said:


> I'm just getting into it. Did this two days ago. Won't be cheap to fix. Also warped the break caliper and snapped a spring.
> View attachment 1279



Bummer. Could be worse. The dent could be in your skull


----------



## firetender (Sep 30, 2012)

Wheel said:


> so I feel rusty and green. So wish me luck!


 
Actually, you've just gotten greener, you haven't built anything that rusts yet!

The best you can do right now, since that's where most of your knowledge has come from, is review, review, review. Don't depend on your memory because school is school = take in, regurgitate, take in, regurgitate. You gotta start holding on to your knowledge and begin to apply it.

I'd wish you luck except that would probably fail you unless you strengthen it with consciously WORKING to at least get you back to where you were when you first got out of training.

So, do good work!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 30, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> First episode of Dexter was awesome.



You just discovered Dexter? I envy you. I'd love to see it for the fist time again.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 1, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You just discovered Dexter? I envy you. I'd love to see it for the fist time again.



Gotta admit that the season premier was pretty good


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 1, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Nubain??
> 
> I believe they are using Versed and Fentanyl like the rest of us.



Not as of three months ago they are not. I gave nubain multiple times. And the crews complained left and right about the lack of a "real" narcotic.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 1, 2012)

JDub said:


> Nope. There isn't really even any Nubain left... IN Stadol may be here soon.



In general or at the Green Monster?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 1, 2012)

Walking dead season two on Netflix I know what I'm doing for the next 9 hours.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 1, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Walking dead season two on Netflix I know what I'm doing for the next 9 hours.


My condolences. The farm story arch was really a dude outside a handful of episodes.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 1, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Walking dead season two on Netflix I know what I'm doing for the next 9 hours.



Ugh....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey hey! Back in business with Tapatalk! W00t! Happy to finally have a smart phone again!


----------



## Achilles (Oct 1, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey hey! Back in business with Tapatalk! W00t! Happy to finally have a smart phone again!



Is your phone smarter than you? :blink:
Siri is smarter than most people but that's also Internet based.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 1, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Is your phone smarter than you? :blink:
> Siri is smarter than most people but that's also Internet based.



Probably. Why, what did I do now? I know my phone isn't as tired as me......that's part of the problem.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2012)

BandageBrigade said:


> All the time. Did RAGBRAI for the first time this past summer.



Any recommendations on a bike that I can use on in town trails, but still take into the mountains and play around on the trails up there? all the different types of bikes is making my head spin. Hell, if I didnt want to get in better shape I'd just go buy an enduro and call it good lol

That question is to anyone with cycling experience


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 1, 2012)

Working with a partner you get along with is so much better than one you don't. Everything guess smoother on scene and the downtime is much more entertaining. 

Bumpin' country music, singing and doing bag checks to pass the time.

Bets part is he was the EMT on my medic school intern truck. We've gotten quite a few remarks about how we don't have a babysitter anymore.

Too bad it's only for one night


----------



## Wheel (Oct 1, 2012)

firetender said:


> Actually, you've just gotten greener, you haven't built anything that rusts yet!
> 
> The best you can do right now, since that's where most of your knowledge has come from, is review, review, review. Don't depend on your memory because school is school = take in, regurgitate, take in, regurgitate. You gotta start holding on to your knowledge and begin to apply it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice. The plan is to review a lot, which I've already started, and to listen as much as I can. One day at a time.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 1, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Is your phone smarter than you? :blink:
> Siri is smarter than most people but that's also Internet based.



Siri is a god damn moron she can't get a single thing right. Unless you are a celebrity than she apparently does everything correctly.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 1, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Not as of three months ago they are not. I gave nubain multiple times. And the crews complained left and right about the lack of a "real" narcotic.



Hmm. Our protocols are supposed to be statewide and dont have nubain in them..



TransportJockey said:


> Any recommendations on a bike that I can use on in town trails, but still take into the mountains and play around on the trails up there? all the different types of bikes is making my head spin. Hell, if I didnt want to get in better shape I'd just go buy an enduro and call it good lol
> 
> That question is to anyone with cycling experience



Look at the all mountain bikes. Enough travel to bomb with but still light enough to be pedaled around. 

Specialized Enduro, Ibis Mojo, Giant Reign


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 1, 2012)

I suspect y'all are talking about different "Green Machines". Remember there's a "Forest Green Machine" and a "Teal Green Machine" in Texas lol.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I suspect y'all are talking about different "Green Machines". Remember there's a "Forest Green Machine" and a "Teal Green Machine" in Texas lol.



Teal Green as in ETMC?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Hmm. Our protocols are supposed to be statewide and dont have nubain in them..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! Thanks man


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2012)

I did not realize I was so tired of NM till this last week. Tired of the attitude among most EMS agencies in the area, of some of hte providers, and of a lot of the hospital staffs. Ugh. I think it's time for another change. I'll be sending off my reciprocity packets to CO and TX now


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 1, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I suspect y'all are talking about different "Green Machines". Remember there's a "Forest Green Machine" and a "Teal Green Machine" in Texas lol.



Oh yeah...forgot about the other one lol


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 1, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Oh yeah...forgot about the other one lol



"There can be only one..." :lol:


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 1, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Teal Green as in ETMC?



Yep, in the Big Sandy area that's the Green Machine...or the 7 UP drivers...


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 1, 2012)

Decisions decisions.....take a job on the cardiac progressive care floor I currently work for or hold out for an ICU job. Hmmmm


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Yep, in the Big Sandy area that's the Green Machine...or the 7 UP drivers...



Lol I saw it was close to Shreveport so I figured he meant the Borg


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 1, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Hmm. Our protocols are supposed to be statewide and dont have nubain in them.



Ah ha! There, my good friend, you have gone strait to the heart of the issue.......


----------



## fast65 (Oct 1, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Hmm. Our protocols are supposed to be statewide and dont have nubain in them..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would love a Specialized Enduro, unfortunately I can't justify spending that much on a bike right now.  I'll probably just buy a new hardtail, and call it a day.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Hmm. Our protocols are supposed to be statewide and dont have nubain in them..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol i just looked at all of them.. they look amazing but i definitely don't have that kind of money


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 1, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol i just looked at all of them.. they look amazing but i definitely don't have that kind of money



Ahh yeah didnt think about that.

Keep an eye out here: http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/


----------



## Porta (Oct 1, 2012)

Brought pants in to be hemmed....Apparently I live in a flood zone.


----------



## Wheel (Oct 1, 2012)

So, first day of orientation went well. It turns out I'm the only one in my class, which is unusual according to the training staff. It makes me wonder why they didn't wait and hire a few more people before sending a class through, instead of doing one just for me. Maybe I'm special or something

Anyway,back to the protocol book for me


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 1, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Siri is a god damn moron she can't get a single thing right. Unless you are a celebrity than she apparently does everything correctly.



Hence why I have an Andriod....


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2012)

Had some excitement at my IFT job today ... vented patient om full cardiac, spo2, etco2 monitoring, with three drips running on my pump (Propofol, protonix, and bicarb) transported two hours. ABG was all sorts of messed up and he was giving me about 300cc/hr of frank blood and pinkish fluid from his gtube. 
CCT level call and i handled it pretty well, if i say so myself  can't wait to finish my CCP class and do this more often.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 1, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hence why I have an Andriod....



So far I kinda like Siri, course I've never even had anything as a comparison.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 1, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> can't wait to finish my CCP class and do this more often.



You sir are a unique individual


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You sir are a unique individual



Lol I'm gonna take that as a compliment


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 1, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol I'm gonna take that as a compliment



As you should  I'm just glad there are people like you in the world lol


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 1, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Had some excitement at my IFT job today ... vented patient om full cardiac, spo2, etco2 monitoring, with three drips running on my pump (Propofol, protonix, and bicarb) transported two hours. ABG was all sorts of messed up and he was giving me about 300cc/hr of frank blood and pinkish fluid from his gtube.
> CCT level call and i handled it pretty well, if i say so myself  can't wait to finish my CCP class and do this more often.



It's not a party till they get light on the propofol from all the extra stimulus and sit up and look at you h34r:....


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 1, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Had some excitement at my IFT job today ... vented patient om full cardiac, spo2, etco2 monitoring, with three drips running on my pump (Propofol, protonix, and bicarb) transported two hours. ABG was all sorts of messed up and he was giving me about 300cc/hr of frank blood and pinkish fluid from his gtube.
> CCT level call and i handled it pretty well, if i say so myself  can't wait to finish my CCP class and do this more often.



Strong work. 

CCT calls are about the only calls that interest me anymore.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 1, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Had some excitement at my IFT job today ... vented patient om full cardiac, spo2, etco2 monitoring, with three drips running on my pump (Propofol, protonix, and bicarb) transported two hours. ABG was all sorts of messed up and he was giving me about 300cc/hr of frank blood and pinkish fluid from his gtube.
> CCT level call and i handled it pretty well, if i say so myself  can't wait to finish my CCP class and do this more often.



Very nice, I must say, I share the same interest in CCTs. Took an intubated patient out the other day on Propofol, Levophed, and Vancomycin...that was an enjoyable 2 hour transfer.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 2, 2012)

I was turned on to this herbal treatment for canker sores called water Melon frost. This stuff is the bomb! Pain to find it but totally worth the hassle.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 2, 2012)

It looks like by the end of the week I will be officially unemployed.  I knew it was coming at some point, and have been looking for something else, but it still sucks.  I really need something full time, and all anyone seems to want right now is part time.  May have to take a couple jobs to be able to piece together full time hours.  Not really sure what I am going to do at the moment.


----------



## AngelMedic360 (Oct 2, 2012)

IPHONE 5 totally rocks!!!!! At first I thought android was the best until I took my chances and went with the bandwagon. ^_^


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyway else unable to tolerate EMS Facebook groups.

I feel like they are a collection of thousands of EMS people who believe they are the biggest heroes on the planet.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 2, 2012)

I can't. They annoy the crap out of me.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 2, 2012)

Wait? We're NOT the biggest heroes on the planet?

Hmm. I better send back this "racing the reaper" t shirt.


----------



## Porta (Oct 2, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> It looks like by the end of the week I will be officially unemployed.  I knew it was coming at some point, and have been looking for something else, but it still sucks.  I really need something full time, and all anyone seems to want right now is part time.  May have to take a couple jobs to be able to piece together full time hours.  Not really sure what I am going to do at the moment.



I'm sorry to read that. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 2, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Anyway else unable to tolerate EMS Facebook groups.
> 
> I feel like they are a collection of thousands of EMS people who believe they are the biggest heroes on the planet.



Paramedics on Facebook, Paramedics Edge, Nocturnal Medics, etc...  :rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 2, 2012)

[youtube]RBumgq5yVrA[/youtube]


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 2, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I feel like they are a collection of thousands of EMS people who believe they are the biggest heroes on the planet.



I am not the biggest hero on the planet? <_<

Oh well, I guess I will have to take that off of my resume...

But I am keeping "The Lord our God":rofl:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 2, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> I am not the biggest hero on the planet? <_<
> 
> Oh well, I guess I will have to take that off of my resume...
> 
> But I am keeping "The Lord our God":rofl:



Found a photo of you at your last job interview.


(Great tan by the way)


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 2, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Found a photo of you at your last job interview.
> 
> 
> (Great tan by the way)



picture doesn't show up


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 2, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Found a photo of you at your last job interview.
> 
> 
> (Great tan by the way)



picture doesn't show up

Edit: yea, but the beard itched, and I don't really like white. :unsure:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 2, 2012)

Piece of crap iPhone.


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 2, 2012)

Just for you


----------



## Jambi (Oct 2, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Found a photo of you at your last job interview.
> 
> 
> (Great tan by the way)



:rofl:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 2, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Just for you


----------



## Anjel (Oct 2, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Just for you



Awesome lol


----------



## MrJones (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm psyched - new employee orientation next week with Rural/Metro. Gonna part time w/ them while I'm in medic school.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 2, 2012)

So I text my friend asking him how his first day as a medic went and he called me to tell me about an arrest he had. His partner didn't know how to administer an IO. Good thing his partner is supposed to be his mentor.


All hope is lost.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 2, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> His partner didn't know how to administer an IO. Good thing his partner is supposed to be his mentor.



Got that beat...In the last two weeks a coworker had a firemedic place TWO IO's laterally...They were proximal to the knees, just not medial...and a second IO requires base order, which was not obtained....

Things that happen when fire is left to their own devices for a few minutes...they were calling Base to call the arrest as transport medic (by buddy) pulled up...needless to say that this went to the county...


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 2, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Got that beat...In the last two weeks a coworker had a firemedic place TWO IO's laterally...They were proximal to the knees, just not medial...and a second IO requires base order, which was not obtained....
> 
> Things that happen when fire is left to their own devices for a few minutes...they were calling Base to call the arrest as transport medic (by buddy) pulled up...needless to say that this went to the county...



I've had an AEMT on an arrest fire off a BIG IO blatantly into the patients lateral calf... The damn package has a picture of where it goes on it...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 2, 2012)

Just had a pretty good call. Got called out for "police department with a detained subject not breathing, CPR in progress". 

Get on scene and find out the subject was fighting with officers. He was tazed twice with no effect (affect?). Pepper sprayed with no response to that. It took 6 officers to get him under control. 

As soon as they get the handcuffs on patient goes into full arrest. Officers start CPR and get ROSC as soon as we get out of the ambulance. Patients B/P is 172/95. Pulse of 100 strong and regular. Lungs clear bi-laterally breathing at a rate of 4. Skins are hot, moist, and normal color. NPA placed, EJ placed, patient starts being bagged. 

Patient starts seizing. Tonic phase would last about 30 seconds and the clonic phase would last about 30 seconds. Patient seized multiple times. Versed given with no effect. 

Get patient to the ER and the patient goes into full arrest once again. Hospital gets ROSC (using no meds). Patient is RSI'ed and placed on a vent. B/P is 60/14 and pulse is 120. Skins are still the same. Patients core temp is 106.5. 

Last time I saw the patient (about an hour and a half after we got him to the hospital) his B/P was 130/70 pulse rate of 130 and being transferred to ICU.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 2, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Proximal to the knee? Femoral?
> 
> I've had an AEMT on an arrest fire off a BIG IO blatantly into the patients lateral calf... The damn package has a picture of where it goes on it...



He was intending on going for the proximal tibia, he just went lateral instead...twice.

this was with the EZ-IO Drill BTW, it to has easy to read graphics.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just had a pretty good call. Got called out for "police department with a detained subject not breathing, CPR in progress".
> 
> Get on scene and find out the subject was fighting with officers. He was tazed twice with no effect (affect?). Pepper sprayed with no response to that. It took 6 officers to get him under control.
> 
> ...



Excited delirium?


----------



## Jambi (Oct 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just had a pretty good call. Got called out for "police department with a detained subject not breathing, CPR in progress".
> 
> Get on scene and find out the subject was fighting with officers. He was tazed twice with no effect (affect?). Pepper sprayed with no response to that. It took 6 officers to get him under control.
> 
> ...



Excited delirium comes to mind...I'd like to see labs from this guy.  Though It sure would suck for PD if this dude was arrested for being altered and suspected of being under the influence, just to have it turn out he was stroke/head inj/post-ictal, etc


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 2, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Excited delirium comes to mind...I'd like to see labs from this guy.  Though It sure would suck for PD if this dude was arrested for being altered and suspected of being under the influence, just to have it turn out he was stroke/head inj/post-ictal, etc



That's what the hospital is thinking. When I go back to the hospital I'm gonna see if there is anyway I can follow up on the patient (I'm not aware if our company has anything in place). 

It wasn't post-ictal that was caused it. I can't really go into detail about what happened earlier because there are some people who are going to be in a lot of hot water.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 2, 2012)

Random thought out of left field.

With the hyperthermia worthy core temp.


MDMA overdose? (Ecstasy)


----------



## Jambi (Oct 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> That's what the hospital is thinking. When I go back to the hospital I'm gonna see if there is anyway I can follow up on the patient (I'm not aware if our company has anything in place).
> 
> It wasn't post-ictal that was caused it. I can't really go into detail about what happened earlier because there are some people who are going to be in a lot of hot water.



Understood...

There should be a formal relationship in place between AMR's QA/QI folks to follow up on stuff like this.  It's allowed under law for such things. Now actually getting the 2 or 3 people assigned to QA/QI for the entire county is another story completely.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 2, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Random thought out of left field.
> 
> With the hyperthermia worthy core temp.
> 
> ...



I've seen heat exhaustion and dehydration in relation to MDMA, but never bonafide hyperthermia/heat stroke.  The only time I've seen heat stroke is in drunk homeless people in the summer while wear 37 layers of clothing and passing out in the sun.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 2, 2012)

My money would be on Meth.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 2, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> My money would be on Meth.



That is a component of MDMA afterall...


----------



## Jambi (Oct 2, 2012)

these are wonderful


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 2, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> My money would be on Meth.



+ for meth, opiates, and THC. 

Myoglobin level is 9,210. 

Vitals are stable and core temp is slowly coming down.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> + for meth, opiates, and THC.
> 
> Myoglobin level is 9,210.
> 
> Vitals are stable and core temp is slowly coming down.



So he was probably on every drug under the sun...


I was close!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> + for meth, opiates, and THC.
> 
> Myoglobin level is 9,210.
> 
> Vitals are stable and core temp is slowly coming down.



Does the chicken strut.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 2, 2012)

Jambi said:


> That is a component of MDMA afterall...



huh I thought it was more closely related to cocaine. Very interesting.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 2, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> huh I thought it was more closely related to cocaine. Very interesting.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MDMA

MDMA (3,4-methylenedioxy-N-methylamphetamine) is an entactogenic drug of the phenethylamine and amphetamine classes of drugs.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 2, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Jambi (Oct 2, 2012)

We have a big white board in our office...I walked in today to find the following written down as a humorous ad.

ATTENTION: FREE NEEDLES

Only slightly used, typically by a pretty healthy diabetic person.  All you have to do is pry a locked sharps cabinet off of a wall, break open the cabinet, tear off the lid to the container and dive in.  You can have all the needles that stick to your hand.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 2, 2012)

2 and a half more hours in the chair finished. Brings it to a grand total of ~11 hours.

The half sleeve is almost done. Who'd have thought it'd take this long!? One more session and it should be all wrapped up.

Rise Against concert tonight as well, a fine way to spend my middle weekend day if I don't say so myself!


----------



## JDub (Oct 2, 2012)

NVRob said:


> 2 and a half more hours in the chair finished. Brings it to a grand total of ~11 hours.
> 
> The half sleeve is almost done. Who'd have thought it'd take this long!? One more session and it should be all wrapped up.
> 
> Rise Against concert tonight as well, a fine way to spend my middle weekend day if I don't say so myself!



I saw Rise Against at Riot Fest in Dallas like 2 weeks back. They put on an amazing show.


----------



## Wheel (Oct 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> That's what the hospital is thinking.* When I go back to the hospital I'm gonna see if there is anyway I can follow up on the patient (I'm not aware if our company has anything in place). *
> 
> It wasn't post-ictal that was caused it. I can't really go into detail about what happened earlier because there are some people who are going to be in a lot of hot water.



This is one reason I feel lucky to be where I am. I've been here two days and qa/qi has already offered to check on my (future) patients whenever I want. All it takes is a quick phone call. I've also been invited by billing to come by whenever I need help with pcr's and by the full time training staff to run scenarios and ask questions whenever. They seem pretty supportive so far.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 2, 2012)

Gonna be rocking a pink shirt at work tomorrow (and most of this month) for breast cancer awareness.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 3, 2012)

firefite said:


> Gonna be rocking a pink shirt at work tomorrow (and most of this month) for breast cancer awareness.



How come no brown shirts for prostate awareness?


----------



## Rhonda (Oct 3, 2012)

Only in Vegas would you have to ask the cashier at CVS for tin foil because they have problems with people coming in and stealing it to smoke drugs.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 3, 2012)

Rhonda said:


> Only in Vegas would you have to ask the cashier at CVS for tin foil because they have problems with people coming in and stealing it to smoke drugs.



I take you've never been to Hemet or San Jacinto?


----------



## Jambi (Oct 3, 2012)

Rhonda said:


> Only in Vegas would you have to ask the cashier at CVS for tin foil because they have problems with people coming in and stealing it to smoke drugs.



That's awesome BTW


----------



## Rhonda (Oct 3, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I take you've never been to Hemet or San Jacinto?



Nope never


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 3, 2012)

Jambi said:


> How come no brown shirts for prostate awareness?



Not as widely known?

I've seen the I <3 boobies wristbands. I've never seen a I <3 prostate wristband...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 3, 2012)

Rhonda said:


> Nope never



Stay far far away from Hemet and San Jacinto.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 3, 2012)

How to clean your gun.

Step 1: Don't be drunk (as in several times the legal driving limit)
Step 2: Check to make sure gun is unloaded first.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 3, 2012)

...............................................Asked Google.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 3, 2012)

firefite said:


> Not as widely known?
> 
> I've seen the I <3 boobies wristbands. I've never seen a I <3 prostate wristband...



Be the change you wish to see.....


----------



## Anjel (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm doing a fundraiser for a medics mom who was just diagnosed with Stage 3b long cancer. 

I have had places refuse to donate because it wasn't breast cancer.

Awesome.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 3, 2012)

I never understood why we care so much primarily about breast cancer.

There are so many forms of cancer out there each one devastating in its own right. The fact that someone won't donate based on lung cancer over breast cancer is wrong. Just say you don't want to donate at that point... (If it was induced by chronic smoking, then I can understand)


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 3, 2012)

12hrs OT to sit outside a hospital and take people across the street for CT scans cuz their scanner is broke. Easy money.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 3, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I never understood why we care so much primarily about breast cancer.
> 
> There are so many forms of cancer out there each one devastating in its own right. The fact that someone won't donate based on lung cancer over breast cancer is wrong. Just say you don't want to donate at that point... (If it was induced by chronic smoking, then I can understand)



I agree.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 3, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> ... (If it was induced by chronic smoking, then I can understand)



For what it's worth, it wasn't. It was caused by long term radon and asbestos exposure


----------



## SSwain (Oct 3, 2012)

Crap.

Car blew an intake manifold gasket yesterday...coolant pouring out as fast as I could fill it.
Got the quote to fix it...
About $1,200.00

We can't afford another car payment...so I'll fix the POS Pontiac until  I can get something better.


----------



## exodus (Oct 3, 2012)

firefite said:


> Stay far far away from Hemet and San Jacinto.



Yes. Stay far far away. I want to live in peace  :rofl:


----------



## Jambi (Oct 3, 2012)

For bigbaldguy

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443862604578032541863652264.html


----------



## Aidey (Oct 3, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I never understood why we care so much primarily about breast cancer.
> 
> There are so many forms of cancer out there each one devastating in its own right. The fact that someone won't donate based on lung cancer over breast cancer is wrong. Just say you don't want to donate at that point... (If it was induced by chronic smoking, then I can understand)



Because of the boobies. Seriously. Over the years I've become convinced that breast cancer awareness has become so popular because we are a bunch of juvenile nitwits who get excited over getting to wear things that say "Save the Ta-Tas and "Save the boobies".


----------



## Jambi (Oct 3, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Because of the boobies. Seriously. Over the years I've become convinced that breast cancer awareness has become so popular because we are a bunch of juvenile nitwits who get excited over getting to wear things that say "Save the Ta-Tas and "Save the boobies".



I'n not sure that that is the reason why it's become so popular.  There is legitimate reason to fight against cancer and to suggest otherwise is a mis-characterization of...oh what am I saying? 

you said boobies!  :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 3, 2012)

ugh I'm tired of this abdominal pain. Stupid gallbladder. The attacks have been coming more frequently


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 3, 2012)

Jambi said:


> For bigbaldguy
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443862604578032541863652264.html



Better recognize! 

Now we just need to get that article to the 8 out of 10 balding men who think they're fooling people by sticking 7 hairs down.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 3, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Better recognize!
> 
> Now we just need to get that article to the 8 out of 10 balding men who think they're fooling people by sticking 7 hairs down.



you mean this isn't a good look?  I would have thought the ladies love this sort of thing...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 3, 2012)

JDub said:


> I saw Rise Against at Riot Fest in Dallas like 2 weeks back. They put on an amazing show.



It was a badass show. I haven't been to a show in a long time, I hurt all over and my ears are still ringing. 

Oh how I've missed this haha


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 3, 2012)

I retract my comment about today being easy OT.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2012)

Holy cow dudes. No one has posted in here in a while. 

Today starts my day off. And my desire was to not have to put on pants. But I suppose I should be a good friend and take my friend to get her upper GI scope done.

I wonder what their pants policy is...


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 4, 2012)

Nothing like pushing the stretcher down the hallway at a full sprint trying to make it to the ICU before the patient stops breathing. He desated into the 70s on a NRB @ 15lpm within 45 seconds of taking off the BPAP


----------



## CANDawg (Oct 4, 2012)

My first world problem of the day: Starbucks updated their iPhone app, but in their infinite wisdom decided to only include passbook support for the US. 

Not cool, Starbucks. Not cool.


----------



## exodus (Oct 4, 2012)

Dont you have a transport vent that does BiPap? Or a really long extension cord?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 4, 2012)

Interview in one hour......


----------



## SSwain (Oct 4, 2012)

I have the theme song from Gilligan's Island stuck in my head.....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 4, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Holy cow dudes. No one has posted in here in a while.
> 
> Today starts my day off. And my desire was to not have to put on pants. But I suppose I should be a good friend and take my friend to get her upper GI scope done.
> 
> I wonder what their pants policy is...


http://pigroll.com/img/you_need_pants_to_fly.jpg
Probably about like this


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2012)

No pic


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 4, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> No pic


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 4, 2012)

Interview went pretty well.....I think


----------



## JDub (Oct 4, 2012)

I think I am going to apply and test with Austin-Travis County EMS. I doubt I would get a slot, but supposedly they are hiring 40 people...


----------



## Jambi (Oct 4, 2012)

I started the last class of my bachelor's degree this week.  I am a happy little monkey.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 4, 2012)

I've got six and two thirds left, The end is in sight.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 4, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Interview went pretty well.....I think



Happy thoughts your way!  :beerchug:


----------



## fast65 (Oct 4, 2012)

After seeing how many "good news" posts there have been in this thread lately, it has made me realize that I spend too much time on Reddit when I keep looking for the "up vote" button. So I present all of you with this:


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> http://pigroll.com/img/you_need_pants_to_fly.jpg
> Probably about like this



Haha I see it now. Awesome!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 4, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> http://pigroll.com/img/you_need_pants_to_fly.jpg
> Probably about like this



And if you look in the background, you can see BBG when he first started working for the airlines.

:rofl:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 4, 2012)

So I made #370 on the FDNY firefighter list.

They want to hire 320 in January 2013 so I need to pray 50+ people are not eligible or don't make the cut. Sucks. (there's a good chance of that)

All based on social security number and a personality test.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 4, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> And if you look in the background, you can see BBG when he first started working for the airlines.
> 
> :rofl:



That explains it! The strangeness! He has PTSD from his first day on the job!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 4, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> So I made #370 on the FDNY firefighter list.
> 
> They want to hire 320 in January 2013 so I need to pray 50+ people are not eligible or don't make the cut. Sucks. (there's a good chance of that)
> 
> All based on social security number and a personality test.



Out of how many total?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 4, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Out of how many total?



From the EMS promotional candidates, 870.

In absolute total from people applying for the test, 40,800 roughly.
So technically im #370 of aprox. 40,800.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2012)

Sigh. Dear med-surg nurses, please review what a postictal period is.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 4, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> From the EMS promotional candidates, 870.
> 
> In absolute total from people applying for the test, 40,800 roughly.
> So technically im #370 of aprox. 40,800.



See. That's how you are supposed to look at it. You are in the top .90 (that's point 90) percent.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 4, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> See. That's how you are supposed to look at it. You are in the top .90 (that's point 90) percent.



Lol I am guaranteed to become a firefighter if I pass all the physical whatnot and I will destroy that in my shape but id prefer not to wait another 6-12 months for the next class.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 4, 2012)

JDub said:


> I think I am going to apply and test with Austin-Travis County EMS. I doubt I would get a slot, but supposedly they are hiring 40 people...



Go for it. Last group one of my paramedic's got in. I heard though that the group hired was all paramedics...that will be working at a basic level while they wait for a chance to move into a paramedic position.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 4, 2012)

fast65 said:


> After seeing how many "good news" posts there have been in this thread lately, it has made me realize that I spend too much time on Reddit when I keep looking for the "up vote" button. So I present all of you with this:


Dude, that is awesome.


----------



## JDub (Oct 5, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Go for it. Last group one of my paramedic's got in. I heard though that the group hired was all paramedics...that will be working at a basic level while they wait for a chance to move into a paramedic position.



See I thought they only hired Paramedics, but actually they will hire any level for what they call "Field Medic I".

It would actually be a step up for me, I could actually give a few medications and do 12 leads on my own.


----------



## exodus (Oct 5, 2012)

5150 somebody call the popo.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 5, 2012)

exodus said:


> 5150 somebody call the popo.



Why are girls so hard to understand?


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 5, 2012)

JDub said:


> See I thought they only hired Paramedics, but actually they will hire any level for what they call "Field Medic I".
> 
> It would actually be a step up for me, I could actually give a few medications and do 12 leads on my own.



As I understand it any level can apply for "Field Medic 1". If you are a current paramedic you won't be able to fully function as one however. 

I gathered that so many current paramedics applied (since now this is the only way to become a paramedic with them) that was all they hired. Though it was a decent pay cut from paramedic pay elsewhere.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 5, 2012)

exodus said:


> 5150 somebody call the popo.




Someone call me when they come out with a 5250...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 5, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Someone call me when they come out with a 5250...



Yikes! 

And that reminds me. I have a friend who works EMS in Cal, he says his favorite pts are the 5149.5 ones, not quite bad enough fire involuntary hold, but still way out there.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 5, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Go for it. Last group one of my paramedic's got in. I heard though that the group hired was all paramedics...that will be working at a basic level while they wait for a chance to move into a paramedic position.



That's what stopped me from applying to ATCEMS. I don't want to drop back down to working BLS.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 5, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> As I understand it any level can apply for "Field Medic 1". If you are a current paramedic you won't be able to fully function as one however.
> 
> I gathered that so many current paramedics applied (since now this is the only way to become a paramedic with them) that was all they hired. Though it was a decent pay cut from paramedic pay elsewhere.



Detroit EMS is the same way. But the pay is twice as good as any where else.


----------



## MrJones (Oct 5, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Detroit EMS is the same way. But the pay is twice as good as any where else.



How much of that is base pay and how much is hazardous duty/combat pay?


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 5, 2012)

Just bought my 4th stethoscope. I have a problem


----------



## firetender (Oct 5, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Just bought my 4th stethoscope. I have a problem


 
Yes. Please stop using them as screwdrivers.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 5, 2012)

firetender said:


> Yes. Please stop using them as screwdrivers.



I don't use them at all...they are just for show


I have a littmann classic from EMT class, a lightweight from nursing school, and then my cardiology III. I love my CIII, the audio quality is fantastic but the double sided tuneable diaphragm is not suited for how I use it. It was usefull when I did pediatrics (the smaller side is for Peds) and for trying to listen to bruits but I never really do that. The big draw back is the height of the head, it is just too cumbersome. Trying to maneuver it around the various inscisions, tubes, and wires that my patients usually have is nearly impossible. I will be upgrading to the Master Cardiology which is a single sided.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 5, 2012)

Ugh lots and lots of 12 leads for my CCP class. And on that note, I wound up with two more CCT calls this week  My boss is just waiting for me to get my CCPC or FP-C so she can really put me to work lol.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 5, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh lots and lots of 12 leads for my CCP class. And on that note, I wound up with two more CCT calls this week  My boss is just waiting for me to get my CCPC or FP-C so she can really put me to work lol.



That's awesome! In jealous


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 5, 2012)

fast65 said:


> That's awesome! In jealous



So far it's been right place, right time... Two trucks staffed w/ similarly trained medics, but my boss is sending me since I'm in CCP class right now. The joys of rural areas w/ flight not always available.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 5, 2012)

fast65 said:


> After seeing how many "good news" posts there have been in this thread lately, it has made me realize that I spend too much time on Reddit when I keep looking for the "up vote" button. So I present all of you with this:



Awesome  

The happy pills are working! More Coolaide anyone


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 5, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Why are girls so hard to understand?



Man don't get me started!

Seriously I just stopped yesterday nobody wants me to start again


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 5, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> was usefull when I did pediatrics (the smaller side is for Peds)



I thought small side was for low sounds? 

I used to have a friend in college who would try to make a, ahem "pipe" out of everything. It just occurred to me the small side on my LE would have him giggling with hand wringing glee.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 5, 2012)

Mayor finally made it official.  My last day of work is next Friday.  Things really suck right now...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 5, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> And if you look in the background, you can see BBG when he first started working for the airlines.
> 
> :rofl:





lightsandsirens5 said:


> That explains it! The strangeness! He has PTSD from his first day on the job!



First day? Yeah try all of them

The woman in this picture was taken off one of our flights (yes she actually made it onboard) then tried to get a ticket on USAIRWAYS, true story.

These days I don't get PTSD, I give it


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 5, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Mayor finally made it official.  My last day of work is next Friday.  Things really suck right now...



If one door closes, break some windows  I suggest starting with the mayors. 

Sending all the positive energy I have to spare your way epi


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 5, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Mayor finally made it official.  My last day of work is next Friday.  Things really suck right now...



That sucks Epi, I'm sorry


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 5, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I thought small side was for low sounds?
> 
> I us3d to have a friend in college who would try to make a, ahem "pipe" out of everything. It just occurred to me the small side on my LE would have him giggling with hand wringing glee.



The cardio 3 is 2 stethoscopes in one. Adult and ped. You can hear high and low from each side depending on the pressure you use.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 5, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> The cardio 3 is 2 stethoscopes in one. Adult and ped. You can hear high and low from each side depending on the pressure you use.



Wow, fancy!


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks guys!  Now, I need to figure out what my next move is going to be.  I am thinking about talking to the local junior college.  All I need to do is take 2 A&P classes to have my paramedic degree.  Then I can do their medic to RN program.  If I can do the two A&P classes this spring & summer, then I could conceivably be in the bridge class next fall.  If I am doubly lucky, I could find a job in an ER and get them to pay for some of it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 5, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Thanks guys!  Now, I need to figure out what my next move is going to be.  I am thinking about talking to the local junior college.  All I need to do is take 2 A&P classes to have my paramedic degree.  Then I can do their medic to RN program.  If I can do the two A&P classes this spring & summer, then I could conceivably be in the bridge class next fall.  If I am doubly lucky, I could find a job in an ER and get them to pay for some of it.



Can you take them online?


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 5, 2012)

The A&P classes can be done online.  The bridge program is on campus, I believe.  However, it is set up so that they teach the same info 3 days in a row, so it is fire department friendly.  It would also make it easier for me, if I was working 12 hour shifts at an ER, since you can pick the days you go to class based upon your work schedule.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 5, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> The A&P classes can be done online.  The bridge program is on campus, I believe.  However, it is set up so that they teach the same info 3 days in a row, so it is fire department friendly.  It would also make it easier for me, if I was working 12 hour shifts at an ER, since you can pick the days you go to class based upon your work schedule.



That is kind of cool. Must suck to be the teacher though. Teaching everything 3 times in a row must get old.

See you're already working on plan B and it sounds like it will be even better than plan A  funny how that happens.


----------



## MissK (Oct 5, 2012)

I love the smell of a new ambulance.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 5, 2012)

MissK said:


> I love the smell of a new ambulance.



Ooo. Got a pic? 

Mine is 6 months old and it's lost the new smell. And already has 20k miles.


----------



## MissK (Oct 5, 2012)

Not yet. I'll try to remember to take one in the morning. It's a Mercedes Sprinter, just went in service today.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 6, 2012)

MissK said:


> Not yet. I'll try to remember to take one in the morning. It's a Mercedes Sprinter, just went in service today.



Nice. Love the sprinters. We just got 2 new Demers Sprinters a few weeks ago. Those are my new favorite.  conversion.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPNED391eMU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

For the dog lovers.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Oct 6, 2012)

Just delivered my first baby in the back of the Ambulance. Arrived at house contractions were 2 minutes apart :excl:

Loaded 30 minute drive to hospital, turned the stretcher around so the patient's legs were facing the airway seat, put our paramedic student in the catcher position. 10 minutes in to the trip he informs me she is crowning, after we had just timed contractions 1 minute apart, lasting about 40 seconds.

At first I was like







After a few contractions of its head sliding in and out, out came a little girl.
good resp. status no problems

So then I was like







Got Dad to cut the cord.


Now I am all:


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 6, 2012)

That's awesome


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 6, 2012)

Negro pup that made me spit my beer all over, thank you for lightening my mood. Congrats on your first baby! I like how you made the student catch, good on ya! 

I used to be a King airway fanboy. The last 3 times I've used them they've failed and myself or another medic on scene intubated instead. 

On the bright side, intubation practice is good, on the dark side I'm afraid QA/QI is going to start questioning my competence with them...

In other news after 5 working arrests in 7 days at work I believe I'm getting the hang of orchestrating that band. QA/QI must hate me for all the chart reviews they are having to do


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 6, 2012)

the_negro_puppy said:


> Now I am all:



Just wait until you see a 4th degree laceration :blink:


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> In other news after 5 working arrests in 7 days at work I believe I'm getting the hang of orchestrating that band. QA/QI must hate me for all the chart reviews they are having to do



They don't like:

"Found patient dead, left him no worse off."

or

"Ressurected patient all sins forgiven."


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 6, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> They don't like:
> 
> "Found patient dead, left him no worse off."
> 
> ...



How about "fixin' to die, not in my ambulance?"

The 15 year old last week got to me but the one tonight really got to me seeing as he had a pulse when I got there but not when I left... Probably should have paced before sliding him from the (U)SNF bed to my gurney while my partner set up to pace and I set up to intubate although I really don't think it would have mattered.


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> The 15 year old last week got to me but the one tonight really got to me seeing as he had a pulse when I got there but not when I left... Probably should have paced before sliding him from the (U)SNF bed to my gurney while my partner set up to pace and I set up to intubate although I really don't think it would have mattered.



"found patient dying, wasn't my day to play god"

doesn't work for qa/qi either?


----------



## MrJones (Oct 6, 2012)

My Saturday: study for Tuesday's Physiology exam on Neurons & the Nervous System and Physiology of the Kidneys, beer and college football.

Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 6, 2012)

Congrats Puppy!

I am one of the few people at my service that actually will run a childbirth call willingly, and I am also like the only one who has never been paged on anything close.

Good on ya for making the student get in the "splash zone." :-D


----------



## Achilles (Oct 6, 2012)

Does anyone here study cardiology, specifically interventional cardiology? If so I have a few questions for you.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 6, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Does anyone here study cardiology, specifically interventional cardiology? If so I have a few questions for you.



How advanced are your questions? I have a decent working knowledge and have spent a good amount of time in the cath lab.


----------



## Trashtruck (Oct 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Negro pup that made me spit my beer all over, thank you for lightening my mood. Congrats on your first baby! I like how you made the student catch, good on ya!
> 
> I used to be a King airway fanboy. The last 3 times I've used them they've failed and myself or another medic on scene intubated instead.
> 
> ...




What is a King airway fanboy? Correct me if I'm wrong, but you state it as if you went to the King LTD first, then after they failed, you or your partner intubated??????


----------



## silver (Oct 6, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> How advanced are your questions? I have a decent working knowledge and have spent a good amount of time in the cath lab.



I'll second this. I spent a summer working in a lab as a cardiovascular tech...Though I know nothing compared to physicians.


----------



## silver (Oct 6, 2012)

firstshirt said:


> My Saturday: study for Tuesday's Physiology exam on Neurons & the Nervous System and Physiology of the Kidneys, beer and college football.
> 
> Not necessarily in that order.



Beer, kidneys and CNS all go together. You just need to figure out how. Consider it a practical lesson.


----------



## exodus (Oct 6, 2012)

Day 5/5 of this week. Total hours on this pay period, so far, 112.


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 6, 2012)

exodus said:


> Day 5/5 of this week. Total hours on this pay period, so far, 112.



So you are buying the drinks Mr. Warbucks?


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 6, 2012)

Trashtruck said:


> What is a King airway fanboy? Correct me if I'm wrong, but you state it as if you went to the King LTD first, then after they failed, you or your partner intubated??????



Some places use kings first pass in codes. It frees up the medic to do other Medic things. Is really easy to use and there is no interruption of compressions. This is besides the fact most medics can't intubate very well.(in no way am I implying that nvrob can't tube well)


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 6, 2012)

Congrats on the successful delivery, Pup!  I know the one I caught, afterwards I was like, "That wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be!"  Isn't it a great feeling to be present for a happy event for a change?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 6, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Congrats Puppy!
> 
> I am one of the few people at my service that actually will run a childbirth call willingly, and I am also like the only one who has never been paged on anything close.
> 
> Good on ya for making the student get in the "splash zone." :-D



I remember thinking "wow these guys are so nice letting me take point on the labor call" :/ Never ever ever ever again if I can avoid it. That which is seen can not be unseen.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 6, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Some places use kings first pass in codes. It frees up the medic to do other Medic things. Is really easy to use and there is no interruption of compressions. This is besides the fact most medics can't intubate very well.(in no way am I implying that nvrob can't tube well)



In my completely anecdotal experience. The King LTs have a fairly high failure rate due to gastric distension. The King LT-D (the ones with the suction port) do much, much better as long as you throw a Salem sump or even a large French suction cath back there connected to your portable suction.

That said, ROC PRIMED puts a lot of questions about using Kings first line in my mind.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 6, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> In my completely anecdotal experience. The King LTs have a fairly high failure rate due to gastric distension. The King LT-D (the ones with the suction port) do much, much better as long as you throw a Salem sump or even a large French suction cath back there connected to your portable suction.
> 
> That said, ROC PRIMED puts a lot of questions about using Kings first line in my mind.



I have never used the ones without the suction port. We use them exclusively for now, I have heard rumors we may be getting et tubes back because of the new data coming out on them.(the king)


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 6, 2012)

So has anyone else watched the pilot episode of "Chicago Fire"?


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 6, 2012)

I think I'll pass.  The commercials seem cheesy enough, I don't think I could do an entire hour long episode.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 6, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Yikes!
> 
> And that reminds me. I have a friend who works EMS in Cal, he says his favorite pts are the 5149.5 ones, not quite bad enough fire involuntary hold, but still way out there.


I should note that a 5250 is a 14 day court ordered confinement that follows a 5150 hold.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 6, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I should note that a 5250 is a 14 day court ordered confinement that follows a 5150 hold.



The Psych floor I had clinical on did "Tele-court" which was basically a video conference with the judge and lawyers. That was interesting to watch. The patients always insisted on talking, against their lawyers advice, and just dug themselves into a hole. 

"Well your Majesty (Talking to the judge) I punched the guy because he was trying to control my mind with his watch. It was in self defense!"


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 6, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> I have never used the ones without the suction port. We use them exclusively for now, I have heard rumors we may be getting et tubes back *because of the new data coming out on them.(the king)*



I called that at my service from the first day we got them. I didn't like them the moment I laid eyes on them. Now, that is due to no great knowledge on my part, it was just a hunch, and I have avoided Kings at all costs over the past two years we have had them.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 6, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I called that at my service from the first day we got them. I didn't like them the moment I laid eyes on them. Now, that is due to no great knowledge on my part, it was just a hunch, and I have avoided Kings at all costs over the past two years we have had them.



I've only had the King work 1 out of the 3 times I've used them. I'm not a fan, but then again, I have very limited experience with them.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 6, 2012)

Hmm coupon code for free engraving. Is getting a caduceus on the head too Ricky Rescue? Lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 6, 2012)

How 'bout them Gators!


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 6, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> How 'bout them Gators!



5-0  Chomp Chomp


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 6, 2012)

Trashtruck said:


> What is a King airway fanboy? Correct me if I'm wrong, but you state it as if you went to the King LTD first, then after they failed, you or your partner intubated??????



Like Medic Tim said,  we have to use them first pass during an arrest and can only intubate if they fail. 

The last three Kings I've used have failed and we have the LTD model with the suction port which we can use for OG tubes or esophageal temp probes for therapeutic hypothermia.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 6, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> So has anyone else watched the pilot episode of "Chicago Fire"?



Been meaning to. How was it?


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Been meaning to. How was it?



Not quite the train wreck that Trauma was. 

Still way far fetched with the story lines though.


----------



## Trashtruck (Oct 6, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> I have never used the ones without the suction port. We use them exclusively for now, I have heard rumors we may be getting et tubes back because of the new data coming out on them.(the king)



Medic Tim,
Are you saying, presently, you don't have ET intubation as an option? When was that taken away? Also, is that in Canada, or the U.S.?


----------



## Trashtruck (Oct 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Like Medic Tim said,  we have to use them first pass during an arrest and can only intubate if they fail.
> 
> The last three Kings I've used have failed and we have the LTD model with the suction port which we can use for OG tubes or esophageal temp probes for therapeutic hypothermia.



NVRob,
I didn't know places were using the King as your 'first in airway'(if you will).
Does the ED pull it when you walk in and replace it with an ETT?

Curious as to what constitutes a failure of a King? They seem, in theory, fail safe. I know, in theory...


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 6, 2012)

Trashtruck said:


> Medic Tim,
> Are you saying, presently, you don't have ET intubation as an option? When was that taken away? Also, is that in Canada, or the U.S.?



Where I work in Canada we lost ETI 3-4 years ago when the government took over the ambulance system. Long story short the training varied from service to service (prior to take over) so when they introduced province wide protocols and went from over 30 to 1 medical director, they were based on the lower skill set. To my knowledge every other province has ET tubes available for ALS. Of the 1200 or so medics in the province only 30-40 of us will be able to do it if/when it happens. Our system is still in the growing pains stage and because the government and politicians have their hands in the pot it takes forever to get anything done.

Where I volley in the US we use ETT first pass with a king or LMA backup.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 6, 2012)

Trashtruck said:


> NVRob,
> I didn't know places were using the King as your 'first in airway'(if you will).
> Does the ED pull it when you walk in and replace it with an ETT?
> 
> Curious as to what constitutes a failure of a King? They seem, in theory, fail safe. I know, in theory...



So they are our first line for arrests, ETT still is preferred with a perusing rhythm. Yes the Ed pulls them, every now and again they will use a boogie to do the exchange but they usually just yank it and use a glidescope.

The biggest issue is if you don't insert it correctly the tongue occluded he airway when the cuffs are inflated and it ends up working just like an ETT in the 'goose.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 7, 2012)

TPC Marriott resort.... That last call made up for the gomere before it. Wow.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 7, 2012)

Trashtruck said:


> NVRob,
> I didn't know places were using the King as your 'first in airway'(if you will).
> Does the ED pull it when you walk in and replace it with an ETT?


  My medical director prefers we do a King on an arrest, jumping to an ETT when a King is either unwarranted, doesn't work, or once we get ROSC.  However, with some studies now coming out looking down on Kings, and again favoring ETI, we shall see...


Nothing wrong with ETI in cardiac arrest so long as you don't stop compressions to do it.  If you can't intubate during compressions, then don't intubate.




> Curious as to what constitutes a failure of a King? They seem, in theory, fail safe. I know, in theory...


  Firefighters.  h34r:


----------



## Anjel (Oct 7, 2012)

I just hit a opossum. I think I may cry.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 7, 2012)

Linuss said:


> > Curious as to what constitutes a failure of a King? They seem, in theory, fail safe. I know, in theory...
> 
> 
> Firefighters.  h34r:


Haha! That made me lol in real life.


----------



## exodus (Oct 7, 2012)

My eos time was 3 hours ago. We are 2 and a half hours out of town atm.  We still gotta get gas and do paperwork still. ):


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Oct 7, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Congrats on the successful delivery, Pup!  I know the one I caught, afterwards I was like, "That wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be!"  Isn't it a great feeling to be present for a happy event for a change?



It is good for a change. As most of calls go hand in hand with misery and suffering its good to be part of a happy event. The parents were nice people and very thankful.



lightsandsirens5 said:


> Congrats Puppy!
> 
> I am one of the few people at my service that actually will run a childbirth call willingly, and I am also like the only one who has never been paged on anything close.
> 
> Good on ya for making the student get in the "splash zone." :-D






bigbaldguy said:


> I remember thinking "wow these guys are so nice letting me take point on the labor call" :/ Never ever ever ever again if I can avoid it. That which is seen can not be unseen.




There's not better way to learn than to be forced. Even though I put him in the hot seat I sat nearby and let him know I was gonna assist. We ran through who would be doing what and had all the gear set up. Our students are all university students who do internships during their uni semesters. This guy is about to graduate and they need as much experience as possible. I'm glad we got the call- my first delivery in nearly 3 years so it was somewhat rare for the student to get to experience this.


----------



## Melclin (Oct 7, 2012)

the_negro_puppy said:


> It is good for a change. As most of calls go hand in hand with misery and suffering its good to be part of a happy event. The parents were nice people and very thankful.
> 
> 
> 
> There's not better way to learn than to be forced. Even though I put him in the hot seat I sat nearby and let him know I was gonna assist. We ran through who would be doing what and had all the gear set up. Our students are all university students who do internships during their uni semesters. This guy is about to graduate and they need as much experience as possible. I'm glad we got the call- my first delivery in nearly 3 years so it was somewhat rare for the student to get to experience this.



Dream clinical instructor, right there.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 7, 2012)

Got in an accident last night. Hit a parked car pulling out of a parking lot. (Doh)
Dented the rear quarter panel and broke a taillight. And it was a BMW 
My truck is okay though. Infact there is not a mark on it. 
The worse part is the police non emergency number had office hours, so I had to call 911. I felt so guilty for having to dial 911 for that :huh:


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I just hit a opossum. I think I may cry.



Why?  They are just over grown rats with really nasty teeth.  Ewww!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 7, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Got in an accident last night. Hit a parked car pulling out of a parking lot. (Doh)
> Dented the rear quarter panel and broke a taillight. And it was a BMW
> My truck is okay though. Infact there is not a mark on it.
> The worse part is the police non emergency number had office hours, so I had to call 911. I felt so guilty for having to dial 911 for that :huh:



Ah ha ha ha! I've done the same thing. Not a mark on my truck, but the guys fancy fiberglass bumper was destroyed. I felt really weird calling that in too.

Ya know funny thing is, my insurance actually went down after that.....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 7, 2012)

Love our dispatcher today. Right out of the gate we get a page saying "umm.. If I have you guys do a stand-by at a church.. You won't burn it down will you.."  

We went over the radio and said "no guarantees. But more then likely we will burst into flames when we cross the threshold."


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 7, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Why?  They are just over grown rats with really nasty teeth.  Ewww!!!



They're actually pretty cute when they're young.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I just hit a opossum. I think I may cry.



I've nearly killed myself trying to avoid squirrels so I understand. If it makes you feel any better the average life span of a possum is less than a year. If you hadn't gotten him some one would have.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 7, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Got in an accident last night. Hit a parked car pulling out of a parking lot. (Doh)
> Dented the rear quarter panel and broke a taillight. And it was a BMW
> My truck is okay though. Infact there is not a mark on it.
> The worse part is the police non emergency number had office hours, so I had to call 911. I felt so guilty for having to dial 911 for that :huh:



Thank god for Michigan no fault


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I've nearly killed myself trying to avoid squirrels so I understand. If it makes you feel any better the average life span of a possum is less than a year. If you hadn't gotten him some one would have.



I will not try to avoid anything that is shorter then my bumper (animals that is). I've hit a lot of stuff (dogs, cats, squirrels, opossums, snakes, and a couple other things).


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ha ha. I don't really avoid anything. Well, except dogs. I used to avoid deer, but since I rolled my truck doing so, I've gone and schmucked more than my fair share of deer. Big old brush guard helps with that though.

Ok.....I do try to avoid things such as cows, moose and elk as well. Those tend to not be so good when you hit them.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 7, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ha ha. I don't really avoid anything. Well, except dogs. I used to avoid deer, but since I rolled my truck doing so, I've gone and schmucked more than my fair share of deer. Big old brush guard helps with that though.
> 
> Ok.....I do try to avoid things such as cows, moose and elk as well. Those tend to not be so good when you hit them.



I could see avoiding those. We don't have cows, moose, elk, deer, or any of that haha.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> They're actually pretty cute when they're young.



And they're tasty...


----------



## Jambi (Oct 7, 2012)

firefite said:


> I could see avoiding those. We don't have cows, moose, elk, deer, or any of that haha.



They do exist in the mountains, and palm springs area has a breeding population of big horn sheep.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 7, 2012)

Jambi said:


> They do exist in the mountains, and palm springs area has a breeding population of big horn sheep.



In the mountains yes. We have no roads that go up the mountains (in PS city). I've yet to see anything on the actual desert floor.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 7, 2012)

First hockey game day of the year! Time to teach the new intern the ropes of game day hooray. I've missed standing on the bench of a great college hockey program though.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 7, 2012)

firefite said:


> In the mountains yes. We have no roads that go up the mountains (in PS city). I've yet to see anything on the actual desert floor.



You do have an abundance of urban outdoorsmen!


----------



## Jambi (Oct 7, 2012)

The Broncos are not making me a happy boy today :-(


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 7, 2012)

Jambi said:


> You do have an abundance of urban outdoorsmen!



Well yes but I don't hit them with any vehicle....


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 7, 2012)

13 days, 177 hours... so nice to finally have a day off.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 7, 2012)

Went shooting this afternoon with three friends. Four guys: 13 guns. 

1x 30-06
1x 7.62
1X 25-06
2x 5.56
3x .22
2x 12 gauge
2x .40
1x .45


That is how to have fun.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 7, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Went shooting this afternoon with three friends. Four guys: 13 guns.
> 
> 1x 30-06
> 1x 7.62
> ...




No .50 No care


----------



## Achilles (Oct 7, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Went shooting this afternoon with three friends. Four guys: 13 guns.
> 
> 1x 30-06
> 1x 7.62
> ...


wow just like those guys on gold rush on the discovery channel. 
except it's like ten guys and 200 guns :rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 7, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Went shooting this afternoon with three friends. Four guys: 13 guns.
> 
> 1x 30-06
> 1x 7.62
> ...



Sounds like our monthly office parties, but there's 7 employees and we usually have more guns (yes, including a .50BMG)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey, well, no .50 yet. It's in the plans. ^_^

That was a slow day for us too anyhow.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 7, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Went shooting this afternoon with three friends. Four guys: 13 guns.
> 
> 1x 30-06
> 1x 7.62
> ...



Nice...Have most of those, sans 30-06, 25-06. and .40.  I want to add 45-70 gvmt to my collection...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 8, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey, well, no .50 yet. It's in the plans. ^_^
> 
> That was a slow day for us too anyhow.



Why buy a BMG just burn a 5 dollar bill and make a bang noise while you do it.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 8, 2012)

ER nurse kept making me repeat my report. She was enjoying my Deep South, not from around here accent.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Why buy a BMG just burn a 5 dollar bill and make a bang noise while you do it.



Well I'm not planning on getting a machine gun. Maybe a Tac 50. Possibly. That's a long term, maybe someday if I happen to have some rich unknown uncle leave me a fortune dream.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 8, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> ER nurse kept making me repeat my report. She was enjoying my Deep South, not from around here accent.



Ohh? I love me a guy with a southern accent.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ohh? I love me a guy with a southern accent.



My partner said she was flirting. I hope not as she was easily twice my age and not that attractive. 

Last night I was tired and super southern sounding-usually it isn't noticeable.  

I can sound super Alabama hick when I want to. Annoys the crap out of my wife.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 8, 2012)

Ugh. Home from work, time to shower and go to work. STABLE class tomorrow, and have to study for that, my CCP class, and our NRP class coming up.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 8, 2012)

$4.67 is the average price of 87 octane in California right now (some areas it's over $5 per gallon). I remember just last week it was $3.99 :wacko:


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> $4.67 is the average price of 87 octane in California right now (some areas it's over $5 per gallon). I remember just last week it was $3.99 :wacko:



$3.5x here right now


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 8, 2012)

67 days until graduation.......feels so close yet so far


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 8, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> 67 days until graduation.......feels so close yet so far



Lucky :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:. I'm dying in a lecture at the moment thinking there's no way I can do another 10 months.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Lucky :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:. I'm dying in a lecture at the moment thinking there's no way I can do another 10 months.



Try doing it for 4 years :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Achilles (Oct 8, 2012)

Do any of you use Wikipedia, I hate it because people can edit it without being credible. My biology teacher mentioned phosphocreatine, and talked a little about how it was used to detect an AMI. I asked about it and he told me to search it on Wikipedia, just wondering if there are anymore more credible resources like webmd, emtlife or mayo.
Thanks
Andrew.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Do any of you use Wikipedia, I hate t because people an edit it without being credible. My biology teacher mentioned phospheocreatine, and talked a little about how it was used to detect an AMI. I asked about it and he told me to search it on Wikipedia, just wondering if there are anymore more credible resources like webmd, emtlife or mayo.
> Thanks
> Andrew.



I have seen a PA look up something on Wikipedia at the bedside during a RRT......true story


I think Wikipedia is fairly accurate for quick reference of basic information. Obviouslly i wouldnt use it for a research paper but i will search for procedures or conditions from my phone just because it is usually the fastest. Also scroll down to the bottom of a Wikipedia page and click on some of the references, they are usually linked to more credible sites like the CDC or mayo.


----------



## silver (Oct 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Do any of you use Wikipedia, I hate it because people can edit it without being credible. My biology teacher mentioned phosphocreatine, and talked a little about how it was used to detect an AMI. I asked about it and he told me to search it on Wikipedia, just wondering if there are anymore more credible resources like webmd, emtlife or mayo.
> Thanks
> Andrew.



Wikipedia science articles are pretty good. There is something called the wikipedia project which a lot of different field's partake in, but science and medicine have gotten a fairly good showing.
I wrote an article and we (my fellow writers) got torn apart by some random guy who said we incorrectly cited something and the information was wrong. Turns out he was right for both on both counts.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 8, 2012)

Our excited dilirium patient from a couple of days ago ended up passing away. Hospital wasn't able to find out anymore info so now it's a corners case.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 8, 2012)

Just received a few extra chest x rays since the rad tech student forgot to put in the film. Whoops.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 8, 2012)

I use wikipedia mainly to get the links to a credible source. 

Or. Look up what I am after, scroll to the bottom and start browsing the external links.


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 8, 2012)

You cannot cite wiki as a scientific source.

I use it sometimes to refresh details of things I may have forgotten but remember enough to see if it sounds reasonable.

If I use it for new information, i usually just click on the citation links and confer with at least one other source.

webmd is not for healthcare professional.

medscape is owned by webmd and is for healthcare professionals. You have to sign up for it though.


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 8, 2012)

Reading a really interesting paper article on SIRS in neonates being caused by trauma during birth. 

I never thought about that before... Sort of neat actually.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 8, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> You cannot cite wiki as a scientific source.
> 
> I use it sometimes to refresh details of things I may have forgotten but remember enough to see if it sounds reasonable.
> 
> ...


Thanks again vene, you have been such a great help with my questions recently, I'm in class right now on my phone but when I get back to my desktop I have a question regarding stents and angioplasty.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Do any of you use Wikipedia, I hate it because people can edit it without being credible. My biology teacher mentioned phosphocreatine, and talked a little about how it was used to detect an AMI. I asked about it and he told me to search it on Wikipedia, just wondering if there are anymore more credible resources like webmd, emtlife or mayo.
> Thanks
> Andrew.



Nothing wrong with using Wiki for a quick look-up... just back it up with "credible" sources before relying on it.


I find Wiki dumbs complicated things down enough to get a good grasp on it.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> Our excited dilirium patient from a couple of days ago ended up passing away. Hospital wasn't able to find out anymore info so now it's a corners case.



Here comes the news media...bummer


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 8, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Here comes the news media...bummer



Just got off the phone with the police detectives giving a verbal record and account of what happened that day. They've already pulled our ePCR and are in the process of contacting the fire crew that responded with us.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Thanks again vene, you have been such a great help with my questions recently, I'm in class right now on my phone but when I get back to my desktop I have a question regarding stents and angioplasty.



Sure the other sites might have slicker graphics or better t shirts but we have Vene  and of course lots of other great members. I'll take good people over slick graphics every time.

I wouldn't mind a cool tshirt though.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Sure the other sites might have slicker graphics or better t shirts but we have Vene  and of course lots of other great members. I'll take good people over slick graphics every time.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a cool tshirt though.





Achilles said:


> Do any of you use Wikipedia, I hate it because people can edit it without being credible. My biology teacher mentioned phosphocreatine, and talked a little about how it was used to detect an AMI. I asked about it and he told me to search it on Wikipedia, just wondering if there are anymore more credible resources like webmd, *emtlife *or mayo.
> Thanks
> Andrew.


I know, this is a great site. 
Except the infraction thing, I'm not a fan of that Although I am not sure if I quite understand it either. :beerchug:


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 8, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> My partner said she was flirting. I hope not as she was easily twice my age and not that attractive.
> 
> Last night I was tired and super southern sounding-usually it isn't noticeable.
> 
> I can sound super Alabama hick when I want to. Annoys the crap out of my wife.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 8, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



Umm. No. Just no..not that nurse..now some of the others...Oh Yes!


----------



## Anjel (Oct 8, 2012)

Man vs train

Infant thrown off of a roof. 

Stabbing 

Dead on arrival x 3 weeks

Hip pain x13 years and couldn't take it anymore. 

Can I go home now?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I know, this is a great site.
> Except the infraction thing, I'm not a fan of that Although I am not sure if I quite understand it either. :beerchug:



Infraction issued for questioning infraction system.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Man vs train
> 
> Infant thrown off of a roof.
> 
> ...



Ouch. You need a 10 dollar beer.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 8, 2012)

Just finished my S.T.A.B.L.E pre-test... this might just be interesting. Should help with the CCP class at any rate...


----------



## Jambi (Oct 8, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Umm. No. Just no..not that nurse..now some of the others...Oh Yes!



Just turn the lights out...


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Man vs train
> 
> Infant thrown off of a roof.
> 
> ...



Oh holy hell chick. 

Go home and take a couple days off.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 8, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Oh holy hell chick.
> 
> Go home and take a couple days off.



Ugh I wish. I am home. School tomorrow. I am so mentally and physically exhausted.


----------



## silver (Oct 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ugh I wish. I am home. School tomorrow. I am so mentally and physically exhausted.



This sentence is similar to how I feel. Pulling 12+ hours studying a day since friday. Exam tomorrow, home now and exhausted.

edit: though I think some of those things are worse. I'll drink a pint for you tomorrow.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Oct 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ouch. You need a 10 dollar beer.



10 $1 beers might be better at that point..


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 8, 2012)

In OTEP, right now. Subject is TBI. The power point just said that the number one significant factor in reducing mortality and morbidity in TBI is knowledgeable dispatchers. And the survival rate is up in the post few years because dispatch centers are now vastly improved at recognizing TBI.

Say WHAT?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 8, 2012)

BandageBrigade said:


> 10 $1 beers might be better at that point..



I like the way you think.

Baby was fine BTW. Landed in some bushes.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Baby was fine BTW. Landed in some bushes.



only in EMS is this comment both satisfactory and slightly funny.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 9, 2012)

If you live in the northern US, go outside if you can. The northern lights are amazing right now. Apparently there was some huge solar eruption a few days ago and it is reaching us tonight. It is rare to see it this well this far south.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 9, 2012)

Here is what I see right now. (Sorry, terrible image quality. Long exposure, forgot my tripod and had to set the camera on the hood of my truck.)




IMG_6863 by J Pitt1, on Flickr


----------



## Achilles (Oct 9, 2012)

Jambi said:


> only in EMS is this comment both satisfactory and slightly funny.



:rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 9, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> In OTEP, right now. Subject is TBI. The power point just said that the number one significant factor in reducing mortality and morbidity in TBI is knowledgeable dispatchers. And the survival rate is up in the post few years because dispatch centers are now vastly improved at recognizing TBI.
> 
> Say WHAT?



Most dispatchers I've met (and I used to be one) make me want to induce TBI in them.h34r:


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 9, 2012)

These nurses are not happy they have two paramedics in their S.T.A.B.L.E course...


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Oct 9, 2012)

*re*

Haha tell em it's ok and you will just sit in the back and keep quiet with a big snicker.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 9, 2012)

Corky said:


> Haha tell em it's ok and you will just sit in the back and keep quiet with a big snicker.



We are on the airway section and the instructor is loving us lol.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 9, 2012)

I just had to turn down a "free" 8hr cadaver lab tomorrow


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 9, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> These nurses are not happy they have two paramedics in their S.T.A.B.L.E course...



There was a rumor going around that we were going to be switching from NRP to S.T.A.B.L.E. for all of our medics. We will see.

OT on the transfer car today and did a BLS LDT yesterday that turned into me driving there then sleeping in the passenger seat on the trip home. Hello 20 hours of cake-walk time and a half


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 9, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by TransportJockey<br />
> > These nurses are not happy they have two paramedics in their S.T.A.B.L.E course...
> 
> 
> ...


Our local AMR is mandating full-time paramedics get S.T.A.B.L.E courses done. And we have NRP later this month


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 9, 2012)

What's S.T.A.B.L.E?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 9, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> What's S.T.A.B.L.E?



It's a neonatal resus course, geared more towards critical care transport and hospital staff but still good info. Name is an acronym for Sugar Temperature Airway Blood Pressure Lab Work and Emotional Support


----------



## JDub (Oct 9, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I just had to turn down a "free" 8hr cadaver lab tomorrow



Can I go in your place? 

I have wanted to do a cadaver lab for a while, but I have had a hard time finding one that will allow individual students at reasonable prices.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 9, 2012)

Haha by all means! I'm not too terribly disappointed; I've already been to several this year. Wouldn't even know how to look for one to take as an individual though! I just manage to get invited all the time


----------



## exodus (Oct 9, 2012)

Just curious. In trauma, or even minor cuts / scrapes, there would be a spike in WBC's correct? As a preventative measure to stop infection before it spreads.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow, the forum has been dead today......


----------



## Achilles (Oct 9, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Wow, the forum has been dead today......



That's because everyone is tired from watching the aurora borealis last night  
It has been less active today though.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 9, 2012)

You guys had it pretty good in MI didn't you? It was amazing here in WA and we were just on the fringe of it.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 9, 2012)

Got to assist with an exploratory laparotomy yesterday. Sometimes 30hr surgery call can be cool.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 9, 2012)

Chicago fire is officially one of the worst shows I have ever watched.

Trauma was better.

Bring back Rescue Me...


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 9, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Chicago fire is officially one of the worst shows I have ever watched.
> 
> Trauma was better.
> 
> Bring back Rescue Me...



Nah it isnt quite as bad as Trauma..

Still missing Rescue Me and Third Watch. I want to think Third Watch got more things right but its been a long time since Ive seen it.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 10, 2012)

Apple products are overrated....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 10, 2012)

exodus said:


> Just curious. In trauma, or even minor cuts / scrapes, there would be a spike in WBC's correct? As a preventative measure to stop infection before it spreads.



Nothing that you will see in lab work depending on the severity.


In other news, even though we had a couple vented transports back to back and a late call I still have no complaints. Partner that's easy on the eyes and cool to boot then dinner and beers with said partner. On the downside I just realized that my normal work week starts tomorrow and I'm still looking at 4 12s before this 6 day week is over...


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Partner that's easy on the eyes and cool to boot then dinner and beers with said partner.



Havnt you heard to keep work and play seperate? 

Yay for a FB discussion on FFs and medics being called heroes..That quickly became a personal attack because I disagreed with that term being thrown toward FFs and medics so easily..We arent heroes.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 10, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You guys had it pretty good in MI didn't you? It was amazing here in WA and we were just on the fringe of it.



You know what you see when you look at the night sky in Houston? Not a damn thing, now stop bragging Yankees!


----------



## Jambi (Oct 10, 2012)

Coffee time!


----------



## Achilles (Oct 10, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You guys had it pretty good in MI didn't you? It was amazing here in WA and we were just on the fringe of it.


Unfortunately, from where I live, it is hard to see the stars. I have seen the northern lights once in my entire life and ironicall, it was near where I live. the problem I have, is I'm south of Detroit, and Detroit has tons of street lights and building lights, and fires which make it difficult to see anything. Anjel is north of Detroit so, she may have seen something...


----------



## Achilles (Oct 10, 2012)

Is there a difference between an Spiral and Oblique fracture? They look the same in the pictures, ( a slanted fracture along the long axis of a bone) I just can't tell any difference.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Is there a difference between an Spiral and Oblique fracture? They look the same in the pictures, ( a slanted fracture along the long axis of a bone) I just can't tell any difference.



Yes there is. Spiral fractures twist along the long axis of the bone whereas an oblique fracture is more of a diagonal shearing.

Stupidly oversimplified


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Is there a difference between an Spiral and Oblique fracture? They look the same in the pictures, ( a slanted fracture along the long axis of a bone) I just can't tell any difference.



Maybe it's based on the forces applied?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 10, 2012)

This is what I spent my morning wandering around and taking photos of


----------



## Anjel (Oct 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Unfortunately, from where I live, it is hard to see the stars. I have seen the northern lights once in my entire life and ironicall, it was near where I live. the problem I have, is I'm south of Detroit, and Detroit has tons of street lights and building lights, and fires which make it difficult to see anything. Anjel is north of Detroit so, she may have seen something...



I had no idea they were showing. I would of had an awesome view in Dryden lol


----------



## EchoMikeTango82 (Oct 10, 2012)

Gas is so expensive here in CA.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 10, 2012)

Finally assigned to my own ambulance. She ain't pretty but it'll work. A little cleaning and an air freshener and we will be good to go.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Finally assigned to my own ambulance. She ain't pretty but it'll work. A little cleaning and an air freshener and we will be good to go.



Does it have a Q


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 10, 2012)

EchoMikeTango82 said:


> Gas is so expensive here in CA.



I paid $1.39/L today (that is $5.22/G)


----------



## Jon (Oct 10, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Chicago fire is officially one of the worst shows I have ever watched.
> 
> Trauma was better.
> 
> Bring back Rescue Me...



Hey - anyone want to watch the first episode live and chat?


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 10, 2012)

Jon said:


> Hey - anyone want to watch the first episode live and chat?



Dang. I would if i wasn't at work. I'd like to hear what others think.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 10, 2012)

Jon said:


> Hey - anyone want to watch the first episode live and chat?



If I wasn't working I'd gladly join in on the fun.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Does it have a Q



Nope non of ours do. Not many of the fire trucks haves them either.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 10, 2012)

Jon said:


> Hey - anyone want to watch the first episode live and chat?



No one is in the chat though:sad:


----------



## Jambi (Oct 10, 2012)

An anxiety attack is nothing to panic about. just sayin'


----------



## exodus (Oct 11, 2012)

Just put in my application for Crafton hills to get enrolled. Going to try and get in the '14 medic program.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 11, 2012)

Not cool when you roll past the ER nurses station and they look at the patient and say back again. 

And registration knows their info without asking.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 11, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Not cool when you roll past the ER nurses station and they look at the patient and say back again.
> 
> And registration knows their info without asking.



Awwwww.....happens all the time.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 11, 2012)

Nothin' like a late night road trip to the senior behavioral hospital in the next county over to kill the end of your shift. Then I realized I'm on my new shift line that stars and ends an hour later....what to do for the next hour?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 11, 2012)

Took one of our frequent flyers to the ER. And when I say frequent. I mean last month we transported her 27 times. 

Well this ER was sick of her and discharged her as soon as she sat on the bed. We hadn't even cleared yet, and she left walled across the street, and called 911 because it was a different city, and the fire department would have to come. 

Except we do Pre arrivals for that city so we knew what was going on the second she called. 

This is getting to be quite ridiculous.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Oct 11, 2012)

Bring her multi disciplinary committee.  Then forward all info time Medicare and Medicaid/medical or whatever her handout medical insurance is for them road revoke it for fraud and abuse.  Then have someone turn her in for 911 abuse and get law enforcement and a judge deal with her.  Has happened in my neck of the woods and the results were, yeah no more 911 calls


----------



## chillybreeze (Oct 11, 2012)

I totally understand your frustration!  We have several like that at one of my squads!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 11, 2012)

Ugh I had a patient with possible sepsis and inferior ischemia that i just dropped off in resus room... his story to the resus team was completely different than what i was told on scene and en route. Ugh!


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 11, 2012)

Got my letter officially notifying me of being laid off in the mail.  I had to laugh just a little bit though because our chief promised he would hand deliver them to each of us, and it had typos in it.  Of course, we haven't heard anything at all from our chief in at least a couple months.  Our #2 in command has taken it upon himself to go around and speak on his behalf, so he doesn't come by the stations or send out any sort of emails any more.

To top it all off, they are going to have to shut down an engine and a squad to be able to staff the ambulances.  With us there, they were always staffed ALS, now that will no longer be the case -  BUT SERVICE ISN'T GOING TO CHANGE.  What a load of crap.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 11, 2012)

Man Epi, that stinks!


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 11, 2012)

The republican party just called. 8:30 on a school night, and I'm feeling like total crap and the kids are having one of those nights that needs lots of yelling to make them go to sleep. 

I answered the phone and the guy misprounounced my name. I told him, "It is after 8:30 at night and a stranger is calling my phone. My 5 children are all just put to bed and this is the time when I get to pick what's on TV. This is the 4th political call I've gotten today and I really don't care who or what you want me to vote for."

He said, "I'm sorry ma'am. I wish I could give you some chocolate."

Did Mitt Romney give him that line?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 11, 2012)

That is great.....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow...... the VP debate sure is interesting.....


----------



## triemal04 (Oct 11, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> He said, "I'm sorry ma'am. I wish I could give you some chocolate."
> 
> Did Mitt Romney give him that line?


Change that to "a bottle of scotch" and I might just vote republican...


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 12, 2012)

Dang it feels good to call a heart/stemi alert and have the ER not question it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 12, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Dang it feels good to *be a gangster*.



Fixed for ya!


----------



## Tigger (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## shfd739 (Oct 12, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Fixed for ya!



Dude that's how I felt lol. 

All the other medics here constantly run stemis. I havnt run one in years. Till tonight. 

And followed it up with an angioedema patient. Another first in a long time.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 12, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Dude that's how I felt lol.
> 
> All the other medics here constantly run stemis. I havnt run one in years. Till tonight.
> 
> And followed it up with an angioedema patient. Another first in a long time.



Nice! I got my first STEMI on my own the other night. Never seen angioedema before though. 

We had a good, well bad for the patient, spinal injury tonight. Drunken bicyclist versus a 4 foot deep construction ditch...Still not sure how he missed all the signs and cones warning him about it. No motor function from the waste down and only flexion and extension in the upper extremities, couldn't squeeze his hands.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 12, 2012)

I need to fashion a reaching device so I can change the song on our unit's radio without constantly having to take my feet off the dash so I can lean forward and reach the button with my short *** arms...any ideas. 

Then again I don't know if I'm coordinated enough to operate something that advanced....hah!


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 12, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Nice! I got my first STEMI on my own the other night. Never seen angioedema before though.
> 
> We had a good, well bad for the patient, spinal injury tonight. Drunken bicyclist versus a 4 foot deep construction ditch...Still not sure how he missed all the signs and cones warning him about it. No motor function from the waste down and only flexion and extension in the upper extremities, couldn't squeeze his hands.



Reminds me of a patient years ago. 

After Katrina during rebuilding, guy was working on a ceiling and fell about 5 ft off a ladder. He'd had a couple beers. Onscene couldn't move his legs and when we rolled him to check his back there was a palpable spinal deformity. 

My partner and I couldn't believe it. IIRC diagnoses was sublaxation of T something and a nearly severed spinal cord.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 12, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Reminds me of a patient years ago.
> 
> After Katrina during rebuilding, guy was working on a ceiling and fell about 5 ft off a ladder. He'd had a couple beers. Onscene couldn't move his legs and when we rolled him to check his back there was a palpable spinal deformity.
> 
> My partner and I couldn't believe it. IIRC diagnoses was sublaxation of T something and a nearly severed spinal cord.



Yowsers that's no bueno. It's crazy how people can fall from even higher and get up and walk away yet some end up stuck in a chair for life. 

Got to speak with the Trauma Doc just before my shift ended and it sounds like my guy is going to be a para, potentially a quad. Contusion in the C6-7 area paired with a previous injury at the same level that he failed to mention. Right now he can flex and extend his arms, no motor function in his hands or lower extremities though. Definitely unfortunate.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 12, 2012)

Stupid/Lazy people really annoy me... No transport tech I will not take my septic shock patient off his Norepi/ Dobutamine drips and saline lock him for the trip down to radiology. Sorry that you have to call for a second tech to walk with the pump but I think keeping my patient alive is worth the inconvenience.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sitting around at my firefighter interview waiting to get called.

Bored out of my mind.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 12, 2012)

Last shift at the firehouse.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 12, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Last shift at the firehouse.



:sad:

Did you manage to find another job yet?


----------



## fast65 (Oct 12, 2012)

Standing by for a water rescue, waiting for the Coast Guard chopper to get here...so bored.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm sitting here, getting ready to teach the afternoon skills portion of my EMT class, and I'm seriously considering changing "trauma assessment" to "how to find things and not hurt the patient more."  :rofl:


----------



## SSwain (Oct 12, 2012)

I just got an email stating I never restocked the rig Wednesday night.

Apparently they think I was working Wed night. 
Well, I wasn't. I have half the Junior Football League that will attest that I was coaching my son's team at training Wed.
If  I was working, I for sure wouldn't have forgotten to restock the 20 ga, 2 NS, 1 NRB and 3 nasals, 2x2, and IV tourniquets.

I am on tonight, my boss and mentor are on tonight as well....I'll see if we can get this straightened out.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 12, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> :sad:
> 
> Did you manage to find another job yet?



Still looking.  Got several apps/resumes out, but no calls yet.  Hopefully something will turn up soon.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 12, 2012)

SSwain said:


> I just got an email stating I never restocked the rig Wednesday night.
> 
> Apparently they think I was working Wed night.
> Well, I wasn't. I have half the Junior Football League that will attest that I was coaching my son's team at training Wed.
> ...



I would be so tempted to start out the conversation with "You were right!  I didn't restock the rig on Wednesday."


----------



## SSwain (Oct 12, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> I would be so tempted to start out the conversation with "You were right!  I didn't restock the rig on Wednesday."



Seriously thinking I might just do that....:rofl:


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow!  Things are really blowing up around here.  It all started with a FB account telling it like it is.  Then there was a cartoon on youtube.  Tonight, big stories on the local news about firetrucks being shut down in the city.  Things are going to get very interesting, and the plan is to keep things in the news for as long as possible.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 12, 2012)

Really started to feel neglected. I just called five people and every single one  ignored my phone call. How rude!


----------



## Jambi (Oct 12, 2012)

I was tempted to start handing out applications to McDonalds to my students today.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 12, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I was tempted to start handing out applications to McDonalds to my students today.



My teacher staples burger king applications to our tests that we fail.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Really started to feel neglected. I just called five people and every single one  ignored my phone call. How rude!



Atleast you have 5 to call!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 12, 2012)

Shinedown and Aaron Lewis on spotify? Sounds good to me! My partners singing on the other hand.....


----------



## Aprz (Oct 12, 2012)

I think that's kinda mean when people say something like "If you fail EMT/Paramedic school, you can work at McDonalds, Burger King, Home Dept, etc." I feel like they think higher of themselves compared to the people that work there. The people that work there can't be EMTs/Paramedics. It's attitude like that that I contribute to people being completely unreasonably disrespectful to employees there. I used to work at a fast food place, and customers were usually jerk offs there. I would get off my EMT shift with people thanking me for saving lives (I know we don't really do that often, and even better, I've only worked IFT-only companies/never done 911), and cover a shift at a fast food place where the customers would put me down, throw french fries cause it's funny, make fun of my voice, get mad because they came in 10 minutes after close and I was willing to take their order still, but it would have to be togo "What? I can't eat it here?" and then after I give them their order to go, try to eat it inside, and get mad when I'd tell them they can't eat inside, that I need to close. My boss wasn't the greatest, but he was all right, it was the customers that made it horrible to work fast food. I much rather take 5150s all night long than put up with the customers in fast food again.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 12, 2012)

^
Hospital environmental services (EVS) is possibly more important than anyone else. If the rooms don't get turned over, we can't see patients.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> My teacher staples burger king applications to our tests that we fail.



That just made my day!


----------



## Anjel (Oct 12, 2012)

Jambi said:


> That just made my day!



Hahaha ya. The local BK just has the take a number thing. That gives you the online website. Haha 

So that goes on the corner. Lol


----------



## fast65 (Oct 12, 2012)

I got my butt kicked by the ED doc today...literally, kicked me, on my butt, and I'm not really sure why.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 12, 2012)

Officially started my self learning, or further learning for that matter of A&P.

I thought about just going in and taking the test but it can't hurt to get a more than passing grade and actually learn something along the way.

Its funny how an actual A&P I class textbook is 1000 pages yet an entire medic textbook is not much bigger...


----------



## Jambi (Oct 13, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Officially started my self learning, or further learning for that matter of A&P.
> 
> I thought about just going in and taking the test but it can't hurt to get a more than passing grade and actually learn something along the way.
> 
> Its funny how an actual A&P I class textbook is 1000 pages yet an entire medic textbook is not much bigger...



Scary huh?  Then there's chem, bio, microbio, etc...it's all about motivation!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm really having trouble w/ IABP timing practice questions... anyone know any good online resources?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 13, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Scary huh?  Then there's chem, bio, microbio, etc...it's all about motivation!



The pain in the *** is I have to basically learn the entire textbook myself, and take a 120 question test on it. Fail the test, lose $305. (I'm quite frugal so, i shall not fail)


----------



## truetiger (Oct 13, 2012)

Cardinals : )


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 13, 2012)

truetiger said:


> Cardinals : )



Nats and O's knocked out the same night...rough time to be a DC kid...


----------



## Aprz (Oct 13, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Its funny how an actual A&P I class textbook is 1000 pages yet an entire medic textbook is not much bigger...


My anatomy book alone is 1,082 pages, but to be honest, I've only read 180 pages of it. Veneficus recommended it to me a long time ago, Clinically Oriented Anatomy. One thing that bums me about it is that I want to remember all the fine details, but if I don't keep going over and over over it, I forget the fine details. Since it's been awhile since I've last read it and tested myself on it, I'd like to start from the beginning again.

For some reason when I am reading books, and I hope it's understandable, I like to switch books every hundred pages, or something. I've read some biology, some chemistry, some anatomy, some EKG books, but I haven't mastered any of them, and I always seem to forget most of what I've learned previously. The only cool thing is while I am reading the book, I feel like a pro at that subject while I am reading that particular subject e.g. I am reading The Art of Interpretation: 12-lead ECGs, and I feel like a boss at 12-leads (by the way, in the middle of level 2 right now on blocks), but I didn't read it for a couple of days, so I wasn't too sure about what bifascicular blocks looked like except I remembered it was a RBBB in V1 and V6, and LAFB or LPFB, but when I look at it, it doesn't look like a LAFB or LPFB, it just has a picture of what they look like in particular leads, and it's like "remember this", and I keep forgetting.

It all really sucks. Unless I stick with it for a long time, I am not gonna master it, but at the same time, it feels like forever before everything comes together.

Cool thing is I am pretty sure I still improve anyhow. Even though I forget most of it, I still remember some of it, and I think that little shows still.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 13, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I'm sitting here, getting ready to teach the afternoon skills portion of my EMT class, and I'm seriously considering changing "trauma assessment" to "how to find things and not hurt the patient more."  :rofl:



Ooh don't worry we had 2 students inject their thumb with epipens (trainers luckily). So all the students got a brief lecture on why things are made firefighter proof and what that means. Also that if they don't know how use something read the directions...


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Ooh don't worry we had 2 students inject their thumb with epipens (trainers luckily). So all the students got a brief lecture on why things are made firefighter proof and what that means. Also that if they don't know how use something read the directions...



I know of a few medics that did this..with real EpiPens. Tards.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 13, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> I know of a few medics that did this..with real EpiPens. Tards.



Not to be a topper, but we had an Engineer inject his thumb with a (real) Duodote :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 13, 2012)

I feel bad that I've written one chart in the last three days and my partner has done everything else. 

I try to take calls for him but he wont let me. Meh, I guess I was the same way. "I can't help you if you get buried, why should you help me?" 

I guess I'll just keep offering...lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 13, 2012)

I felt the same way when I had a BLS partner. It never failed, he'd get crushed with BLS runs on day, I'd get it with ALS the next. 

It all works out in the end.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't know how people enjoy running.

7min mile, can barely breath after and have to keep going. Terrible feeling.



Aprz said:


> My anatomy book alone is 1,082 pages, but to be honest, I've only read 180 pages of it. Veneficus recommended it to me a long time ago, Clinically Oriented Anatomy. One thing that bums me about it is that I want to remember all the fine details, but if I don't keep going over and over over it, I forget the fine details. Since it's been awhile since I've last read it and tested myself on it, I'd like to start from the beginning again.
> 
> For some reason when I am reading books, and I hope it's understandable, I like to switch books every hundred pages, or something. I've read some biology, some chemistry, some anatomy, some EKG books, but I haven't mastered any of them, and I always seem to forget most of what I've learned previously. The only cool thing is while I am reading the book, I feel like a pro at that subject while I am reading that particular subject e.g. I am reading The Art of Interpretation: 12-lead ECGs, and I feel like a boss at 12-leads (by the way, in the middle of level 2 right now on blocks), but I didn't read it for a couple of days, so I wasn't too sure about what bifascicular blocks looked like except I remembered it was a RBBB in V1 and V6, and LAFB or LPFB, but when I look at it, it doesn't look like a LAFB or LPFB, it just has a picture of what they look like in particular leads, and it's like "remember this", and I keep forgetting.
> 
> ...



I read the first 2 chapters (70 pages) since last night. First chapter all redundancy of terminology but can't hurt. The second chapter gets overly complicated and is basically organic chemistry. Learned quite a bit already but I don't see the relevance in memorizing all of the protein structures and whatnot. Its just massively too much. Thats why we have people like Vene...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 13, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I don't know how people enjoy running.
> 
> 7min mile, can barely breath after and have to keep going. Terrible feeling.



I know what you mean! Everyone is like "if you want to get good at running, just go run." Yea, it don't quite work that way. My fastest two mile ever was 14 minutes and I was dying.

What really sucks is my dad is 56 years old and runs like a machine. Every morning at 0500 he's out running at least 2 or 3 miles. Albeit he is a retired seal, but still! In the Navy he used to run a 15 minute 3 mile and not really even be working that hard. 

So anyhow man, when I figure out how to get better at running without causing SVT or respiratory arrest, I'll let you know. Till then, you don't suffer alone.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Oct 13, 2012)

Ah skills testing for the next Paramedic class.   Next 10 hours will hopefully be entertaining at the very least.


----------



## Wheel (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm still working part time in a retail job. I don't know how much longer that will last.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 13, 2012)

truetiger said:


> Cardinals stink: )



There I made it better!


----------



## Achilles (Oct 13, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I don't know how people enjoy running.
> 
> 7min mile, can barely breath after and have to keep going. Terrible feeling.
> 
> ...



I love running, just haven't had much time lately. Mountain biking is fun as well, so is backpacking, and a good 4000 yard swim never hurt anybody (unless you get cramps, then it hurts a lot)


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 13, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I don't know how people enjoy running.
> 
> 7min mile, can barely breath after and have to keep going. Terrible feeling.



I used to think the same thing until two things happened,

1. I lost 52 pounds and can now run without my knees making the sound ironing boards make when you open them up.

2. I realized that the point of running isn't about how fast you move from point A to Z it's about how much you enjoy passing through points B through Y. 

Of course I'm nowhere near a 7 minute mile that's pretty damn impressive. I can do a 12 minute mile outside and a 10 minute mile on a treadmill but I don't enjoy it. I can jog 14-15 minute miles for 2 hours +. I'm kicking around the idea of doing my first 5k.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I used to think the same thing until two things happened,
> 
> 1. I lost 52 pounds and can now run without my knees making the sound ironing boards make when you open them up.
> 
> ...



Weight lifting is more my thing. Same feeling of pressing to the next point but less huffin and puffin lol.

I got up to 310 bench press but I have to stop lifting for strength now. My body is always sore from pushing so hard and it causes me issues with running.

Fire academy is january 14th so I need to step up my game with running and I can't risk getting an injury lifting heavy weight either. 

The day i graduate that academy im never running again lol.


----------



## silver (Oct 13, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> The day i graduate that academy im never running again lol.



Cardio is so key to your overall health...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 13, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> My body is always sore from pushing so hard and it causes me issues with running.



Work out too hard every third day and have to take 3 days off for a total of 1 hard workout every other day or work out much lighter 6 days a week. Which one do you think will get you in better shape and keep you in it 

I'm not giving you a hard time. Trust me when I was 15 years younger it was all about how much I could bench. 15 years later it's all about feeling good about my strength and fitness level. I gotta tell you I feel much better about my strength and fitness level now then at 23. All that anaerobically created muscle goes soft wicked fast when you crest the 30-35 mark. 

I don't look nearly as good in a t shirt now as I did when I was 25 though  I do however look way better than I did 18 months ago. Of course going from a 2xl t shirt size to a medium helps too.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 13, 2012)

silver said:


> Cardio is so key to your overall health...



+1

I do miss the mass I lost though when I go to open a big restaurant door. It was pretty comical for a bit after I lost the weight. I'd be cruising along, go to push through a door at a restaurant without pausing and "bam" almost end up on my butt.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 13, 2012)

silver said:


> Cardio is so key to your overall health...



I said I'm never running again.

Me and the stairmaster are best friends forever.


I need to master pull-ups, push-ups and running 4 miles.

No one can touch me on pull-ups that I know of.(in person) 

Whoever does the most push-ups and pull-ups along with a 1.5m run at the end of the academy gets to pick their station.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 13, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Whoever does the most push-ups and pull-ups along with a 1.5m run at the end of the academy gets to pick their station.



Two words, excersize ball. Do push ups with feet on ball then as you get tired roll yourself more and more onto the ball then roll back to your feet then repeat. Also works your core so should help with pull ups. I've always been lousy at pull ups though.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 13, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I read the first 2 chapters (70 pages) since last night. First chapter all redundancy of terminology but can't hurt. The second chapter gets overly complicated and is basically organic chemistry. Learned quite a bit already but I don't see the relevance in memorizing all of the protein structures and whatnot. Its just massively too much. Thats why we have people like Vene...


I hope it all will make sense later on. I have yet to read much on physiology, which is where I think chemistry, organic chemistry, and biology will be appreciated, so I couldn't tell you the relevance of it. Of the sciences I know, I've correlated it clinically very few times, only online too, and even then I had the feeling of either I am somewhat on the right track, or completely wrong. I was very pleased about the nitroglycerin and intoxication post in ALS discussion, it's one of the few times where I had somewhat of an idea, but at the same time, I am not sure whether I am right or wrong, it's just what I currently believe right now. I used to worry about posting on here because I was afraid of hearing that a little bit of knowledge is dangerous.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Two words, excersize ball. Do push ups with feet on ball then as you get tired roll yourself more and more onto the ball then roll back to your feet then repeat. Also works your core so should help with pull ups. I've always been lousy at pull ups though.



My goal is to do 30-40 pullups, full lockout each one.

I'm at 25 right now. 26 if i'm feeling saucy.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 13, 2012)

Wee, peritonsillar abscesses


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 13, 2012)

I've decided that printing all my textbooks and bringing them in a binder to work is impractical.

I don't need an iPad, I already have an iPhone.

Should I get the samsung tablet? Kindle?

I just need something I can load PDF files onto...


I can get a kindle fire 8gb for $170. The space more than suites my needs but is it comfortable reading on something that tiny?


----------



## Achilles (Oct 13, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Weight lifting is more my thing. Same feeling of pressing to the next point but less huffin and puffin lol.
> 
> I got up to 310 bench press but I have to stop lifting for strength now. My body is always sore from pushing so hard and it causes me issues with running.
> 
> ...



The academy is awesome!
When I did it last November we Had PT the first two hours.
First pt we had, one guy was carried away in an ambulance and multiple people threw up. we lost 19 people from day 1 to day 6. 
The most push-ups we did was about 400, and about 900 jumping jacks. Easy stuff, only ran  a max of three miles.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 13, 2012)

Just finished setting up this bad boy in our dining room:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 13, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Just finished setting up this bad boy in our dining room:



First step is admitting you have a problem...


----------



## Achilles (Oct 13, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> First step is admitting you have a problem...



Second step is to invite me to your next party.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a problem! That being said, everyone is invited over for beverages


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 13, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Just finished setting up this bad boy in our dining room:



The kegerator, the first step on the long downward spiral that every home brewer starts with. The next steps are.

2. I can make beer way better than this.

3. Wow it's only 13 cents a beer honey. We'd be stupid not to brew our own.

Two months later

4. God I'm broke and I can't park in my garage anymore but at least I have good beer. 

Followed 10 minutes later after your friends leave.

5. God I'm broke and I can't park in my garage :/ I'll clean this equipment later.

6. Man what was I thinking this garage stinks.

And step seven the Craig's list ad.

7. Brew your own beer for only 13 cents a bottle. Complete setup included with kegerator. Needs cleaning. Paid 3k will sell for $50 dollars.

And finally step 8

Well my wife left me and I have a cheap 12 pack of beer but at least I can park in my garage again........you know I should start reloading my own ammo, I bet I could reload it for 3 cents a round. Hell I'd be stupid not to reload my own.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 13, 2012)

At the hospital waiting for my niece to be born.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> At the hospital waiting for my niece to be born.



Awesome! Congrats


----------



## Anjel (Oct 13, 2012)

I like my kindle fire. I'll sell it to you for 150 lol 

I just don't use it. I bought it two months ago. The iPad for me is too difficult to read on, because it is so big and awkward to hold. 

And I don't know much about the Samsung.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 13, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I've decided that printing all my textbooks and bringing them in a binder to work is impractical.
> 
> I don't need an iPad, I already have an iPhone.
> 
> ...



No one needs an iPad until they get an iPad and then they can't imagine how they could ever have thought they didn't need an iPad. Probably a lot like heroin.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> The kegerator, the first step on the long downward spiral that every home brewer starts with. The next steps are.
> 
> 2. I can make beer way better than this.
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha, well, fortunately it's only for our house warming party  

Congrats firefite!


----------



## Wheel (Oct 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> No one needs an iPad until they get an iPad and then they can't imagine how they could ever have thought they didn't need an iPad. Probably a lot like heroin.



This is the truth. I love mine.


----------



## MrJones (Oct 13, 2012)

Getting psyched for my 1st day on the ambulance (after 3 days of videos, paperwork and training) - 12 hours of ride time tomorrow. It'll be interesting to see how busy a mainly IFT service is on a Sunday.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> At the hospital waiting for my niece to be born.



Congratz, and remember...


----------



## Jambi (Oct 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> The kegerator, the first step on the long downward spiral that every home brewer starts with. The next steps are.
> 
> 2. I can make beer way better than this.
> 
> ...



That's why you're supposed to do all this in the 2000sqft shop/man cave out back! Lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 13, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> First step is admitting you have a problem...



Yep. The problem is I'm not there to help break it in!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 13, 2012)

I think I am going to go with the Kindle Fire HD.

Its 1/3 the price of an iPad 3.

Isn't as monstrous to carry around and I can watch movies/read on it. Basically all I want it for lol.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 13, 2012)

Love my kindle fire. I already have an iPhone, I really just needed a content delivery device, which is exactly what the KFire is.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Yep. The problem is I'm not there to help break it in!



Hey, I invited you, and you said you were en route


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 13, 2012)

If I were more clever I'd make this into one of those what people think we do at work/ what we actually do at work photos.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 13, 2012)

Almost done with damned near 80 continuous hours on duty (41 hours at one service, went home to shower and change into a different uniform, then 38 hours at my other job)... I miss my bed... but first! A beer!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> If I were more clever I'd make this into one of those what people think we do at work/ what we actually do at work photos.



Meh... I wiped a butt the other day in a trauma patient (the team was rolling a patient off of bloody sheets and found a code brown... I just happened to be in the right place and gloved and gowned). Yes, I immediately made the "so much school and in order to wiped butts" joke.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 14, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> If I were more clever I'd make this into one of those what people think we do at work/ what we actually do at work photos.



That is one of the things I like about SSM posting. No quarters = I only have to clean the ambulance and not a station.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 14, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Meh... I wiped a butt the other day in a trauma patient (the team was rolling a patient off of bloody sheets and found a code brown... I just happened to be in the right place and gloved and gowned). Yes, I immediately made the "so much school and in order to wiped butts" joke.



Hmm picture of you in your cool trauma gown with a patient covered in bloody sheets with you taking the time to take care of the poor mans personal needs in order to maintain his dignity.

Me cleaning toilet.

Which picture would play better with the ladies you think


----------



## Jon (Oct 14, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> My teacher staples burger king applications to our tests that we fail.



Funny you say that. I took a PHTLS class, and the instructor had fake remediation packets.

Under the first page - It was a Mickey D's application.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 14, 2012)

Jon said:


> Funny you say that. I took a PHTLS class, and the instructor had fake remediation packets.
> 
> Under the first page - It was a Mickey D's application.



Awesome.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 14, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> The kegerator, the first step on the long downward spiral that every home brewer starts with.


 So is that a drip towel under the spouts, or a headrest?


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 14, 2012)

I released so much fog today (simulating a chemical accident) during our regional CERT exercise that cars on the adjacent freeway started cell phoning in reports of a fire...and this was a 20,000 sq ft uncompleted retail building I'm talking about!


----------



## Achilles (Oct 14, 2012)

Just wanted to let NYMEDIC know something,



Go Tigers!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2012)

Bye bye Wankees!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2012)

...and today's Facebook EMS thread that gives me a headache. 

https://www.facebook.com/sincitymedic/posts/478734598828189


"Whaa... anyone who I give narcs to is automatically altered and has to go to the hospital!"


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 14, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> If I were more clever I'd make this into one of those what people think we do at work/ what we actually do at work photos.



Dude, you look WAAAAYYYY to happy in that photo.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 14, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...and today's Facebook EMS thread that gives me a headache.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/sincitymedic/posts/478734598828189
> 
> ...



The fail is strong there....


----------



## Jambi (Oct 14, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> The fail is strong there....



Indeed. Some crazy guy on there is the only voice of reason.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Indeed. Some crazy guy on there is the only voice of reason.




[whistles] ...


----------



## Aidey (Oct 14, 2012)

Haven't you two heard of do not feed the troll? Just because 100 people are trolling....


----------



## Jambi (Oct 14, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Haven't you two heard of do not feed the troll? Just because 100 people are trolling....



I just can't help myself...


----------



## Achilles (Oct 14, 2012)

It is with the saddest heart that I must pass on the following news:
Please join me in remembering a great icon of the entertainment community.
The Pillsbury Doughboy died yesterday of a yeast infection and complications from repeated pokes in the belly.
He was 71.
Doughboy was buried in a lightly greased coffin.
Dozens of celebrities turned out to pay their respects, including Mrs. Butterworth, Hungry Jack, the California Raisins, Betty Crocker, the Hostess
Twinkies and Captain Crunch.
The grave site was piled high with flours.
Aunt Jemima delivered the eulogy and lovingly described Doughboy as a man who never knew how much he was kneaded.
Doughboy rose quickly in show business, but his later life was filled with turnovers. He was not considered a very smart cookie, wasting much of his dough on half-baked schemes.
Despite being a little flaky at times, he still, as a crusty old man, was considered a roll model for millions.
Doughboy is survived by his wife, Play Dough; two children John Dough and Jane Dough; plus they had one in the oven.
He is also survived by his elderly father Pop Tart.
The funeral was held at 3:50 for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 14, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Just wanted to let NYMEDIC know something,
> 
> 
> 
> Go Tigers!



With no help from valverde. 

Eat em up tigers, eat em up.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 14, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Dude, you look WAAAAYYYY to happy in that photo.



I'm a happy guy 

Mostly h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 14, 2012)

Found out I'm one of the primary student cars...apparently I'm getting all the EMT-I students since the FTOs all have trainee employees.

This will be interesting. I love students, not sure how I feel about it yet though while I'm still trying to get myself squared away being on my own.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 14, 2012)

I put someone on a NRB yesterday for the first time. 

My career is complete.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 14, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Just wanted to let NYMEDIC know something,
> 
> 
> 
> Go Tigers!



A nice thought, but wishful thinking. 

Let's go Yankees! 


*do believe I just started a war.....popcorn time!*


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 14, 2012)

Why is it seemingly paramedics are far less scared of neuromuscular blockers than opiates?


----------



## fast65 (Oct 14, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Why is it seemingly paramedics are far less scared of neuromuscular blockers than opiates?



Because neuromuscular blockers don't alter their mental state, allowing for a refusal 

/sarcasm


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Because neuromuscular blockers don't alter their mental state, allowing for a refusal
> 
> /sarcasm



They can't AMA if they can't move the pen...


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 14, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Why is it seemingly paramedics are far less scared of neuromuscular blockers than opiates?



Cuz opiates are bad!!!!


----------



## fast65 (Oct 14, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> They can't AMA if they can't move the pen...



I suppose I should think my comments through a little more thoroughly when I haven't had my coffee yet


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I suppose I should think my comments through a little more thoroughly when I haven't had my coffee yet




Well, it does alter their mental state from "Wow... this hurts... I'm having trouble breathing" to [silence] [internal monologue, "THE HECK, I CAN'T MOVE. I CAN'T BREATH. HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP. WHY CAN'T I MOVE."


----------



## fast65 (Oct 14, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Well, it does alter their mental state from "Wow... this hurts... I'm having trouble breathing" to [silence] [internal monologue, "THE HECK, I CAN'T MOVE. I CAN'T BREATH. HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP. WHY CAN'T I MOVE."



As always Joe, you have a very valid point. I suppose they do end up altered after the, ya know, death and all.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 14, 2012)

Is there anything in an ACLS class that isn't taught in medic?
Also would it be worth taking before medic to get a jump on the material?


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 14, 2012)

Red Bull Space Jump!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MrIxH6DToXQ


----------



## fast65 (Oct 14, 2012)

I may have been doing the "gangnam style" dance with a couple of coworkers, when someone walked by the station and saw us...


----------



## Achilles (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 14, 2012)

So the Kindle Fire HD was god awful. Everything is an advertisement and you have to pay to opt out of advertisements. What a scam.



I returned it and put out another $50 for a nexus 7.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2012)

Do you have to pay to opt out of the special offers, or do you get a discount if you get one with special offers?

While I'm not familiar with the Kindle Fire, the special offers (ads) for the Kindle 3 is completely unobtrusive, unless you spend a significant amount of time staring at the cover screen or the index screen.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 14, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Do you have to pay to opt out of the special offers, or do you get a discount if you get one with special offers?
> 
> While I'm not familiar with the Kindle Fire, the special offers (ads) for the Kindle 3 is completely unobtrusive, unless you spend a significant amount of time staring at the cover screen or the index screen.



Well the main difference here is that the kindle 3, is solely a reader. The kindle fire and fire HD are tablets meant to be in the same genre as the iPad.

I switched over to an iPhone from a Droid but as the iPad is essentially a big iPhone, the droid tablets are essentially a big droid phone.

The big difference between iPhone and droid is that unless you "jailbreak"(hack) your iPhone, it is very strict in what it allows you to do and customize. This is perfect for me in a phone. Its a damn phone. If i can browse the net to look up things at work and use epocrates and make calls/text, its perfect for me. Simple is better.

But when I buy a tablet, I want a handheld computer. The iPad doesn't allow for that customization, same as an iPhone. But, the kindle fire takes it a step further and takes away ANY customization ability that did remain. For example the "lock/unlock" screen, shows a different ad every time you power on the screen. I don't want to see an ad for $30 off denim jeans when I turn on my personal device.

The iPad also does not support flash, so you can't use it fully like a computer whereas the android supports flash, powerpoint, microsoft word, adobe reader, excel, all of that. It basically functions more like a computer without a keyboard then a big phone. 

The kindle fire actually is an android device, but amazon made their own customized platform of the operating system that doesn't allow you to do anything other than what they say you can. 

Lastly, the droid platform allows you to make actual desktops like a computer would instead of just a big central app screen. You can make folders and all that fun stuff. It definitely has a steeper learning curve for those who aren't to avid with computers, but if you are its probably the way to go.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok, soapbox time. 

Droid is a series of phones produced by Motorola.
Android is an operating system produced by Google. 
They are not interchangeable.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2012)

For $16 more dollars (alternatively, if you hadn't have taken the $16 discount), you could have gotten a Kindle Fire without special offers. 

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Fire-Amazon-tablet/dp/B0083Q04IQ


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 14, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> For $16 more dollars (alternatively, if you hadn't have taken the $16 discount), you could have gotten a Kindle Fire without special offers.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Fire-Amazon-tablet/dp/B0083Q04IQ



Yea but the actual interface of the kindle is god awful even without the adds. Rather spend $50 and get the better device.

Its very confusing to play movies and you really cant customize a thing on the kindle. Kindle also only have 60,000 apps. Androids have 600,000.



Aidey said:


> Ok, soapbox time.
> 
> Droid is a series of phones produced by Motorola.
> Android is an operating system produced by Google.
> They are not interchangeable.




Whatever :glare:


----------



## Aidey (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm a nerd. These things matter to us.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't know who just sang the National Anthem before the NLCS game 1, but you and your version sucks... and you should feel bad about it.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 14, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I don't know who just sang the National Anthem before the NLCS game 1, but you and your version sucks... and you should feel bad about it.



Haha that was horrible. I am surprised they allowed him to butcher the Anthem like that. 


Lets go Cards


----------



## Anjel (Oct 14, 2012)

My kindle fire doesn't have any ads. I didn't pay more or less. :shrugs:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 14, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> My kindle fire doesn't have any ads. I didn't pay more or less. :shrugs:



The kindle Fire HD sure does...

The lock screen is one giant advertisement.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> The kindle Fire HD sure does...
> 
> The lock screen is one giant advertisement.




There's 2 types of each version of Kindle. One with "special offers," one without "special offers." You have the one with "special offers," hence the advertisements. However not all Fire HDs have special offers.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 14, 2012)

Biked 100 miles yesterday. Biked another 57 today. I need a wheelchair.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 14, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Biked 100 miles yesterday. Biked another 57 today. I need a wheelchair.



That's not normal. 

You should go on "my strange addiction".


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 14, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> There's 2 types of each version of Kindle. One with "special offers," one without "special offers." You have the one with "special offers," hence the advertisements. However not all Fire HDs have special offers.



All the devices are physically the same you have to buy a $15 app in the store to opt out of advertisements but the devices interface is still less than desirable, for me anyway.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 14, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> That's not normal.
> 
> You should go on "my strange addiction".



Haha I know others much worse than myself!  Doesn't change the fact that in cramping just about every time I move my legs  Maybe I shouldn't have pushed so hard


----------



## SSwain (Oct 14, 2012)

I was issued full turn-out gear yesterday...and I now have my own locker at the station!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 14, 2012)

My new mountain bike is sitting at rei until i can go get it i wanna start breaking it in


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 14, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Haha I know others much worse than myself!  Doesn't change the fact that in cramping just about every time I move my legs  Maybe I shouldn't have pushed so hard



Just wait till you have to ride the 157 miles back home tomorrow.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 14, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> My new mountain bike is sitting at rei until i can go get it i wanna start breaking it in



What did you get?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 14, 2012)

SSwain said:


> I was issued full turn-out gear yesterday...and I now have my own locker at the station!



Cool you should put one of those cool locker messaging systems on it like the cool kids in jr high. You know the one you got for selling 89000 candy bars


----------



## SSwain (Oct 14, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Cool you should put one of those cool locker messaging systems on it like the cool kids in jr high. You know the one you got for selling 89000 candy bars



I'm just happy I don't have to haul my gear around in my trunk anymore.
Messaging system? Hell, we actually used to talk to the people we needed to  instead of messaging them. (Cell phones weren't around back then either. Yeah, I'm that old).


----------



## fast65 (Oct 14, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> What did you get?



I'm also curious as to what you purchased.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 14, 2012)

Homemade chili today.  :beerchug:

The wife is gonna be mad tomorrow.  :rofl:


----------



## Aidey (Oct 14, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Cool you should put one of those cool locker messaging systems on it like the cool kids in jr high. You know the one you got for selling 89000 candy bars



You're blue.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 15, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> What did you get?


Wound up getting the Novara Torero 29"... best I could afford, as I had 450 to spend and I got a pretty good discount on last years plus my 20% off member coupon for the year. 
I know it's not the best, but should get me back in shape and involved in mountain biking  Lots of trails to ride around here too, not only mountains but just standard offroad too.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 15, 2012)

First day off the truck. It feels weird knowing I don't have a 24 coming up.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 15, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> First day off the truck. It feels weird knowing I don't have a 24 coming up.



Off a truck? Did you let them promote you?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 15, 2012)

I chose to do A&P as my first self study college coarse.

I have to read the book and take a 120 question all multiple choice test when I am ready. (at a testing center)

What do you think the odds of having to remember fine details like what parts of the body are made of cuboidal cells is, in a 120 question test on the entire book.

Honestly every part of the body is so complicated to take one test after reading the whole book I can't possibly remember small details like that.

Book is about 1200 pages. I'm like 150 in in like 3 days and enjoy reading it but when I read 100% of the material im probably only going to retain half of it lol.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 15, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Off a truck? Did you let them promote you?



Yep. I'm a REMF now lol.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 15, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Yep. I'm a REMF now lol.



Damn lol. My condolences... although having you as a boss might not be too bad lol


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 15, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Damn lol. My condolences... although having you as a boss might not be too bad lol



If you were an incompetent buffoon it would be.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 15, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> If you were an incompetent buffoon it would be.



Good thing I'm reasonably sure that I'm not


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 15, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Wound up getting the Novara Torero 29"... best I could afford, as I had 450 to spend and I got a pretty good discount on last years plus my 20% off member coupon for the year.
> I know it's not the best, but should get me back in shape and involved in mountain biking  Lots of trails to ride around here too, not only mountains but just standard offroad too.



Looks like a lot for $450. And its a 29er..Enjoy

Im ordering a hitch rack from REI this week. It's an 2010 Yakima closeout but the price is great.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 15, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Looks like a lot for $450. And its a 29er..Enjoy
> 
> Im ordering a hitch rack from REI this week. It's an 2010 Yakima closeout but the price is great.



I plan on it  looking at an in bed rack for my truck now... can't wait to start riding again


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 15, 2012)

I've determined it's entirely unrealistic for me to read and remember an entire A&P book in any reasonable timeframe.

I've read 250 pages over 2 days and il never remember the detailed parts of the skull outside of the primary bones or the blood vessels in the dermis...

Il never finish if I have to remember all that. The test is 120 questions I'm not going to kill myself on this damn book!


(Good book though for referencing, martini fundamentals of A&P)


----------



## Jambi (Oct 15, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I've determined it's entirely unrealistic for me to read and remember an entire A&P book in any reasonable timeframe.
> 
> I've read 250 pages over 2 days and il never remember the detailed parts of the skull outside of the primary bones or the blood vessels in the dermis...
> 
> ...



You've got to take it in smaller chunks than that otherwise you'll kill yourself.

I've always liked to take the approach of learning things by system and it's associated anatomy.  Some of the details may not be useful in the end, but others are, and it's hard to decide which.  Does it really matter that you know what the sella turcica is? I don't think so, but it may be useful in knowing that is where the pituitary rests.  

Try these: http://www.amazon.com/Netters-Anato...350321681&sr=8-1&keywords=anatomy+flash+cards


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 15, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I've determined it's entirely unrealistic for me to read and remember an entire A&P book in any reasonable timeframe.
> 
> I've read 250 pages over 2 days and il never remember the detailed parts of the skull outside of the primary bones or the blood vessels in the dermis...
> 
> ...



Is it a combined A&P or more so anatomy?


----------



## Achilles (Oct 15, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I've determined it's entirely unrealistic for me to read and remember an entire A&P book in any reasonable timeframe.
> 
> I've read 250 pages over 2 days and il never remember the detailed parts of the skull outside of the primary bones or the blood vessels in the dermis...
> 
> ...



Don't just read it but outline it, write down important info and highlight, use a single color. That way when you're older; if you choose to read it again, you can hilight in a different color.

Another thing that helps me is to teach it, so get your teddy bear or wife/ GF out and teach the subject.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 15, 2012)

I think I should just pay $75 and see what the practice test is like to see what I am in for on my first test.

This online schooling thing is confusing.


Edit:
Apparently its a 6 credit A&P class... $415 to register for the exam. Damn. +75 for practice test. Not too bad though considering to take it at a physical school would cost me $2500-5000.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 15, 2012)

I decided not to do the bridge program for RN. I am just going to take the regular old program. I will end up graduating at the same time.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 15, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I decided not to do the bridge program for RN. I am just going to take the regular old program. I will end up graduating at the same time.



Are you going to go straight into it after medic school?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 15, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I decided not to do the bridge program for RN. I am just going to take the regular old program. I will end up graduating at the same time.



Its around $50,000 cheaper for me to do it via internet learning and I have most of my liberal arts completed from when I actually attended school so I need to take psychology, A&P, microbio, and nursing classes to achieve by BSN.

(Mind you I don't have the ADN yet either)

I am doing it online because I don't have the time right now to physically attend school with the fire academy starting in January. When I move on to my BSN I should be settled in as a firefighter and will do half the classes online and half at the local community college. (its free at the CC)

I want A&P and microbio out of my way first though.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 15, 2012)

How do you get passed the lab requirements? At least at my school anatomy, physiology, and micro all had to be accompanied with lab hours to be taken for credit. I am pretty sure it's a requirement for all BSN schools. 

It can be really hard to grasp the more complex concepts without discecting, culturing, staining, etc like you get hands on in lab.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 15, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> How do you get passed the lab requirements? At least at my school anatomy, physiology, and micro all had to be accompanied with lab hours to be taken for credit. I am pretty sure it's a requirement for all BSN schools.
> 
> It can be really hard to grasp the more complex concepts without discecting, culturing, staining, etc like you get hands on in lab.



Couldn't tell you but the entire BSN is online. Did a lot of research to make sure it was a fully legitimate program and it is.

The ADN to BSN half requires in hospital clinical hours same as any school.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 15, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Are you going to go straight into it after medic school?



I will be overlapping a little bit.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 15, 2012)

300 pages down... 900 to go...


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 15, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Does it really matter that you know what the sella turcica is?


Are you doing any radiology?

The thing with subjects like A&P is that repetition and actual use are what's going to solidify it. No one is going to be an expert in only one course.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 15, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Are you doing any radiology?
> 
> The thing with subjects like A&P is that repetition and actual use are what's going to solidify it. No one is going to be an expert in only one course.



Lol, no, not me.

The sella turcica was just one of those random things that stuck...

Repetition and practicality, like you said, it was works the best.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 15, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Are you doing any radiology?
> 
> The thing with subjects like A&P is that repetition and actual use are what's going to solidify it. No one is going to be an expert in only one course.



I just finished the chapter on support and movement which goes over in extreme detail the anatomy, cellular and chemical function of each type of muscle tissue and then furthermore every muscle in the body. 

I skipped over that part entirely. (The every muscle part)

I get the base concepts of myofibrils and calciums role but to remember all of it will never happen. Even half of it is probably unrealistic.

That's why people spend their lives studying anatomy and physiology... I  am going to read through it all the best I can, grasp all basic concepts and take the practice test with my fingers crossed hoping the don't ask obnoxious questions...


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 15, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Dude, you look WAAAAYYYY to happy in that photo.



It's the combination of cleaning agents.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Oct 15, 2012)

One of our frequent fliers is before the courts again:

http://www.sunshinecoastdaily.com.au/news/accused-cannot-call-000-service/1583839/

Excerpt from the article:

_ A BRIBIE Island woman accused of using Queensland ambulances as a taxi service and wasting more than $1 million in emergency services costs has faced court looking less than impressed.

Bongaree resident Valerie Dawn Gough, 67, was charged with 302 counts of improper use of the 000 service and two counts of breach of bail when she appeared in the Caboolture Courthouse.

POLICE alleged Ms Gough treated the 000 service like a taxi service, faking ailments to get rides to the hospital to pick up her medication. _

This lady has already been prosecuted in the past for abusing Ambulances. She was on bail at the time, and continues to call.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 15, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Yep. I'm a REMF now lol.



OK, now it's time to change the world.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 15, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Lol, no, not me.
> 
> The sella turcica was just one of those random things that stuck...
> 
> Repetition and practicality, like you said, it was works the best.


=======================================
OK Jambi, what syndrome is THIS then?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 16, 2012)

Today I had probably one of the most awkward full arrest possible. I would like to elaborate on the call but I can't because this is a family friendly site haha


----------



## Aidey (Oct 16, 2012)

Asphyxiation? ^_^


----------



## Tigger (Oct 16, 2012)

All of my self studying of anatomy is finally paying off..in my biology class.

Though I did learn how to assess SI joints for instability today, now to assess grandma's the next time we go to an ER...


----------



## Anjel (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm allowed to have an opinion damnit. 

And my opinion is that you are a moron for giving 10mg of morphine to your hypotensive pt who fell 25 ft from a window. And then freak out and wonder why his Bp dropped even further.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 16, 2012)

Tigger said:


> All of my self studying of anatomy is finally paying off..in my biology class.
> 
> Though I did learn how to assess SI joints for instability today, now to assess grandma's the next time we go to an ER...



My self study is making my head hurt. 100 pages on the nervous system to go...




Anjel1030 said:


> I'm allowed to have an opinion damnit.
> 
> And my opinion is that you are a moron for giving 10mg of morphine to your hypotensive pt who fell 25 ft from a window. And then freak out and wonder why his Bp dropped even further.



Fent? Or atleast give 5mg evaluate the effect and give more if they are hypo.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought fentanyl was more appropriate. But I'm just a basic.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> But I'm just a basic.



I despise that statement more and more each time I hear it. 

But yes, I would agree that fentanyl would have been a more appropriate choice. Then again, I wasn't there, so I can only guess. :/


----------



## Anjel (Oct 16, 2012)

Well this guy had multiple injuries, and was repeating himself. 25 yrs old. Amazing veins. Took 3 tries

Then he draws the morphine into an insulin syringe. Which doesn't hook into our Iv lines. So he had to transfer syringes. 

I didn't say a word on scene. Only asked if he wanted the IV line wide open and he said no TKO. 

Afterward I asked him to go through the call with me. And I asked why he choose morphine. 

He said "why do you care. You are just a basic".


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 16, 2012)

I would report him to his employer immediately. I am not one to be a "snitch" but such people are detrimental to the progression of EMS and more importantly likely to hurt people with improper practices.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 16, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> ] fingers crossed hoping the don't ask obnoxious questions...



:rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh you are going to love nursing exams.....


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 16, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh you are going to love nursing exams.....



Haha yea I know. My girlfriend has another 2 semesters left in her BSN. She thinks I'm insane for wanting to be a firefighter and nurse.

I want to just knock out A&P first since it helps me as a medic and it should be the foundation of any medical education. Haven't touched the nursing classes yet. My goal is to complete one class a month, at least.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 16, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I would report him to his employer immediately. I am not one to be a "snitch" but such people are detrimental to the progression of EMS and more importantly likely to hurt people with improper practices.



I would also add that it's things like this that should be subjected to QA/QI but never seems to be.

I wish the medecine concept of morbidity and mortality conferences were done in EMS with med directors present.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 16, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> But I'm just a basic.



That had nothing to do with how smart you are or the knowledge base you have. I've meet many a basic who is far wiser than a paramedic.


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 16, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I would also add that it's things like this that should be subjected to QA/QI but never seems to be.
> 
> I wish the medecine concept of morbidity and mortality conferences were done in EMS with med directors present.



I doubt any hospital would deny access to an M&M meeting to any EMS person who wanted to go.

There is a reason the docs try to get out of them though.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 16, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> I doubt any hospital would deny access to an M&M meeting to any EMS person who wanted to go.
> 
> There is a reason the docs try to get out of them though.



Do you believe M&M meetings are worth while? Do they become pointless complain fests dominated by people with an axe to grind?


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 16, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Do you believe M&M meetings are worth while? Do they become pointless complain fests dominated by people with an axe to grind?



M&M meetings generally come in 2 types. 

1. "we officially *****ed at you" QA types

2. Case review where everyone says their part QI types.

No matter what, this is a copy of a PM I sent, on how it always turns out.

The first few you go to seem like a really great idea.

After a while you notice the utter waste of time it is. No matter what is discussed or covered, neither the system nor the medical practices change.

It is like the ultimate corperate meeting. You have to go, everyone shows up, people talk, and not a damn thing changes or gets done and business goes on as usual.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 16, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I wish the medecine concept of morbidity and mortality conferences were done in EMS with med directors present.



We do these...


----------



## Jambi (Oct 16, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> =======================================
> OK Jambi, what syndrome is THIS then?



Wine cellar comes to mind lol


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 16, 2012)

Empty Sellar Syndrome?


----------



## Jambi (Oct 16, 2012)

Nomo Wine Syndrome!!!!   :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 16, 2012)

Throw a couple of boxes down there and you'll have a partially empty sella. 






Now, what is THIS syndrome?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 16, 2012)

I've determined that expecting most EMS providers to understand the human body is like expecting an electrician to understand physics.


----------



## nemedic (Oct 16, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Nats and O's knocked out the same night...rough time to be a DC kid...



Considering that DC is rarely out of the #1 spot for murder and other violent crime rates, not to mention the highest per capita rate of politicians, it's always a rough time to be a DC kid.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 16, 2012)

Pink Panther Syndrome? THanks Google. I guess a lower spinal anteroflexed posture?


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Well this guy had multiple injuries, and was repeating himself. 25 yrs old. Amazing veins. Took 3 tries
> 
> Then he draws the morphine into an insulin syringe. Which doesn't hook into our Iv lines. So he had to transfer syringes.
> 
> ...



Sounds like this guy has a great attitude...sorry you had to work with him.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 16, 2012)

And this?


----------



## Jambi (Oct 16, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> We do these...



How is it setup and run.  Is it a ad-hoc arrangement and put on only when needed, or is it a scheduled thing part of CE?


----------



## Jambi (Oct 16, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> M&M meetings generally come in 2 types.
> 
> 1. "we officially *****ed at you" QA types
> 
> ...



Bummer, but it doesn't surprise me that it would end up like this...:sad:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 16, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Now, what is THIS syndrome?



Peter Sellas Syndrome. Geez.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 16, 2012)

Jambi said:


> How is it setup and run.  Is it a ad-hoc arrangement and put on only when needed, or is it a scheduled thing part of CE?



Generally run once to twice a month. Medics are required to attend one a quarter. Medical director reviews significant calls.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> M&M meetings generally come in 2 types.
> 
> 1. "we officially *****ed at you" QA types
> 
> ...



This pretty much describes our QA/QI. We go up in front of everyone, talk about the critiques of our calls, and then usually get *****ed at and/or get beaten down by our peers. 

The only thing it seems to accomplish is for everyone to be more timid about the treatment they give, out of the fear of being publicly humiliated. At least that's been my general observation.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 16, 2012)

Just completed 2 of the 3 required job contacts for unemployment benefits.  It wouldn't hurt my feelings at all if one of the 2 applications I just submitted turned into job offers.  I really hate job hunting!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 16, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Just completed 2 of the 3 required job contacts for unemployment benefits.  It wouldn't hurt my feelings at all if one of the 2 applications I just submitted turned into job offers.  I really hate job hunting!



Although not particularly fond of my job, I am thankful I work for a municipality.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 16, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Although not particularly fond of my job, I am thankful I work for a municipality.



Ah, but I did too.  I still was laid off...


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 16, 2012)

Presidential debate is 15 minutes from my house.

Hoping Obama gets pimp slapped.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah so there was just a 4.6 earthquake in ME/NH....really glad I am not working my volly job right now.


----------



## rmabrey (Oct 16, 2012)

Just popping in to say im alive. Chimpie will know what I mean


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ha ha ha! Big Bird makes his cameo appearance.


----------



## CritterNurse (Oct 16, 2012)

I felt that quake. No damage other than a few things on shelves creeped closer to the edge and had to be pushed back where they belonged.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 16, 2012)

Come to california where we have real earthquakes...lol


----------



## CritterNurse (Oct 16, 2012)

No thanks, I'm all set with the baby-quakes we get here in the northeast.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been getting a kick watching Facebook blow up from everybody's comments on the debate :rofl:


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 16, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Just popping in to say im alive. Chimpie will know what I mean



Were you involved in the accident?


----------



## rmabrey (Oct 16, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Were you involved in the accident?



Nope, I was fortunately off work. My new partner starting next week was driving though


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 16, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Nope, I was fortunately off work. My new partner starting next week was driving though



Is that what you were referring to though?

Edit: And I'm glad you weren't involved.


----------



## rmabrey (Oct 16, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Is that what you were referring to though?
> 
> Edit: And I'm glad you weren't involved.



Yes that is what I was referring to


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 16, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I've been getting a kick watching Facebook blow up from everybody's comments on the debate :rofl:



Oh it is straight up ignorant on facebook. No one can watch the debate with a unbiased open mind, everyone is already so far to one side or the other.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 16, 2012)

chasez33 said:


> oh it is straight up ignorant on facebook. No one can watch the debate with a unbiased open mind, everyone is already so far to one side or the other.



qft


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 16, 2012)

New thread started for discussion of the elections and how they pertain to EMS.
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=32344


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 16, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> New thread started for discussion of the elections and how they pertain to EMS.
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=32344



Just to clarify... If it is not specifically related to EMS then we can not post about it anywhere on the forum?


Because I just saw a facebook post that would win the ignorant cray cray award that I really want to post :rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 16, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Just to clarify... If it is not specifically related to EMS then we can not post about it anywhere on the forum?
> 
> 
> Because I just saw a facebook post that would win the ignorant cray cray award that I really want to post :rofl:



Correct.  This is an EMS forum, not a political forum.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ex girlfriend just sent me a message on Facebook. This is gonna get fun haha  :rofl:


----------



## silver (Oct 16, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Just to clarify... If it is not specifically related to EMS then we can not post about it anywhere on the forum?
> 
> 
> Because I just saw a facebook post that would win the ignorant cray cray award that I really want to post :rofl:



when someone says cray cray in reference to other people's ignorance


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 16, 2012)

silver said:


> when someone says cray cray in reference to other people's ignorance



:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Achilles (Oct 16, 2012)

Just thought I'd let everyone know, Tigers won !


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm going to a cadaver lab on 25th and it says I can wear my own scrubs or they have some I can borrow when I get there. Is it worth me buying a set? I'm not crazy about wearing used scrubs but I'm not sure I want to bring home a pair I've worn to a cadaver lab either.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 17, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm going to a cadaver lab on 25th and it says I can wear my own scrubs or they have some I can borrow when I get there. Is it worth me buying a set? I'm not crazy about wearing used scrubs but I'm not sure I want to bring home a pair I've worn to a cadaver lab either.



I am assuming they will be surgical scrubs which are annoying and never fit right. You can pick up a pair of scrubs fairly cheap. If you do wear your own scrubs they probably have aprons/smocks you can wear so you dont get your actual scrubs dirty. Also scrubs are nice to wear bumming around the house. 

I love the sanitize setting on my washer, I take my scrubs off immediately when I get inside and throw them in.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 17, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I am assuming they will be surgical scrubs which are annoying and never fit right. You can pick up a pair of scrubs fairly cheap. If you do wear your own scrubs they probably have aprons/smocks you can wear so you dont get your actual scrubs dirty. Also scrubs are nice to wear bumming around the house.
> 
> I love the sanitize setting on my washer, I take my scrubs off immediately when I get inside and throw them in.



Yeah im a tall guy so I was thinking they might not have any that aren't high water approved for me. I figure this might not be the last time I'm in a hospital setting so might be worth spending the money.

Any one have any ideas on sites or material/ brands ect. Anything I should avoid?


----------



## Aprz (Oct 17, 2012)

I suck at IVs and intubation. Need more practice. Was so mad in class I felt like throwing the laryngoscope and saying "**** this ****!"


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 17, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I suck at IVs and intubation. Need more practice. Was so mad in class I felt like throwing the laryngoscope and saying "**** this ****!"



I'm told it's just a practice practice practice kind of thing.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 17, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Just thought I'd let everyone know, Tigers won !



That's what happens when the Yankees don't show up until the top of the 9th.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 17, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Any one have any ideas on sites or material/ brands ect. Anything I should avoid?



I hate Landau... They are the "Skinny jeans" of scrubs. 

I mostly have Cherokee or ****ies. Generic unisex scrubs are usually the cheapest however they fit kind of weird if you have broad shoulders or are muscular. I stay away from unisex and only buy the men's brands. 

Oh and get pants with pockets.....Lots of pockets.


----------



## Jon (Oct 17, 2012)

Hospital scrubs, freshly issued, are pretty clean. they are usually cleaned by the same folks that provide the cleaned and overly starched sheets and blankets to the hospital. Bear in mind that EVERYONE looks ridiculous in issued scrubs. You won't be alone. No offense, but this applies ESPECIALLY to ladies, as hospital scrubs are about as unisex as one can get.

Oh, and scrubs come in two sizes. too big and too small.

BTW - when it comes time to do OR clinical time (and perhaps time on other units too, like L&D) you will probably be required to wear hospital scrubs, at least in OR's.

Just make sure you make the fold in the surgical hat. Because that's what all the cool folks do.


----------



## Jon (Oct 17, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I hate Landau... They are the "Skinny jeans" of scrubs.
> 
> I mostly have Cherokee or ****ies. Generic unisex scrubs are usually the cheapest however they fit kind of weird if you have broad shoulders or are muscular. I stay away from unisex and only buy the men's brands.
> 
> Oh and get pants with pockets.....Lots of pockets.



Most of my stuff is generic. It was cheap, and I use them more as pajamas now than as anything else.

Problem with having lots of pockets is that your "belt" is a really long shoelace sown into the waistband. That's my biggest pet peeve of scrubs - I'm used to having a heavy duty belt that keeps my pants (mostly) up. I've had near wardrobe malfunctions in OR's because that drawstring came untied. Only reason I didn't have an embare-assing moment was because they weren't laden with crap.

Oh, and another scrub comment. Traditional hospital scrubs have 2 pockets in the top and two in the bottom. Pockets are set up as one on each side. That way, not only are the garments unisex, but they are never inside-out. This is why you'll sometimes see nurses rocking Weird Al-level fanny packs.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 17, 2012)

Jon said:


> Bear in mind that EVERYONE looks ridiculous in issued scrubs. You won't be alone.
> 
> Just make sure you make the fold in the surgical hat. Because that's what all the cool folks do.



False, I look amazing in surgical scrubs. 

Also Shoe covers are your best friend. Not sure if you have facial hair but I would just shave for clinical. Beard covers are extremely annoying


----------



## silver (Oct 17, 2012)

Jon said:


> Most of my stuff is generic. It was cheap, and I use them more as pajamas now than as anything else.
> 
> Problem with having lots of pockets is that your "belt" is a really long shoelace sown into the waistband. That's my biggest pet peeve of scrubs - I'm used to having a heavy duty belt that keeps my pants (mostly) up. I've had near wardrobe malfunctions in OR's because that drawstring came untied. Only reason I didn't have an embare-assing moment was because they weren't laden with crap.
> 
> Oh, and another scrub comment. Traditional hospital scrubs have 2 pockets in the top and two in the bottom. Pockets are set up as one on each side. That way, not only are the garments unisex, but they are never inside-out. This is why you'll sometimes see nurses rocking Weird Al-level fanny packs.



Lab coats! For those of us who feel more secure caring around a lot of stuff.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 17, 2012)

Jon said:


> Problem with having lots of pockets is that your "belt" is a really long shoelace sown into the waistband. That's my biggest pet peeve of scrubs - I'm used to having a heavy duty belt that keeps my pants (mostly) up. I've had near wardrobe malfunctions in OR's because that drawstring came untied.



Some of my scrub pants have belt loops and I have worn a small nylon riggers belt before. It was helpful but not really worth it. It was nice in the ER when my pockets were loaded with IVs, flushes, thoracotomy kits, etc but on the floors each room has its own supply cart so I dont have as much in my pockets anymore.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 17, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> That's what happens when the Yankees don't show up until the top of the 9th.



not only that but one  of their best player rolled his ankle the other night! :unsure:


----------



## Jon (Oct 17, 2012)

silver said:


> Lab coats! For those of us who feel more secure caring around a lot of stuff.



Except that lab coats are routinely found to be the most disgusting things in a hospital. Even more disgusting than the cafeteria floor... and the cafeteria food, too!


----------



## silver (Oct 17, 2012)

Jon said:


> Except that lab coats are routinely found to be the most disgusting things in a hospital. Even more disgusting than the cafeteria floor... and the cafeteria food, too!



Thats because people are too lazy to launder them not because they are innately dirtier than normal loose fitting clothes...


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 17, 2012)

We had nine calls today... all vented, all on drips... I don't know what i did to the EMS gods... but they can keep it up  I had a blast at work today


----------



## Tigger (Oct 17, 2012)

Over the last two weeks I've worked 30 hours each week on top of being a full time student, welcome to the real world I guess.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 17, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> False, I look amazing in surgical scrubs.



I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## Jambi (Oct 17, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I'll believe it when I see it



I believe the standard internet answer would be: Pics or it didn't happen! :rofl:


----------



## Jambi (Oct 17, 2012)

I saw my first VAD in the wild.

It was in the supermarket and the dude was about 5'5" and nearly that in diameter.  He was wearing a too-think t-shirt that the outline of the device and its connections were easy to see and he had the battery harness slung over both shoulders.

It was almost as cool as going on Space Mountain the first time :rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Oct 17, 2012)

I forgot that this was here!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 17, 2012)

Is that suction? 

My first thought when I glanced at the little thumbnail was portable petrogen torch. Lol!


----------



## Aidey (Oct 17, 2012)

I think it delivers anesthesia gas.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 17, 2012)

It's an Emerson Resuscitator, Inhalator, and Aspirator.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 17, 2012)

Reading over the details of my health insurance plan....I don't want to grow up


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for input on scrubs guys


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 17, 2012)

silver said:


> Lab coats! For those of us who feel more secure caring around a lot of stuff.


Lab coats suck. Too much weight on the shoulders. At least I'm still able to rock my stethoscope holster on the hospital issued scrubs.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 17, 2012)

Did my first I&D last night, including intradermal lidocaine injection, and it's amazing how much different medical training is to the other fields. 

Other fields: Step by step check list on how to do it.

Medicine: Just do it...


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 17, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I believe the standard internet answer would be: Pics or it didn't happen! :rofl:


----------



## rmabrey (Oct 17, 2012)

YAY we have Etomidate again


----------



## Jambi (Oct 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Did my first I&D last night, including intradermal lidocaine injection, and it's amazing how much different medical training is to the other fields.
> 
> Other fields: Step by step check list on how to do it.
> 
> Medicine: Just do it...



How was the smell?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 17, 2012)

Jambi said:


> How was the smell?




It didn't smell, but I don't think it had been there for a while.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 17, 2012)

Gotta love waking up to a coworker calling you to tell you "Happy birthday, I got your shift tonight for you!"

What to do, what to do. I'm thinkin' bomb dinner and beers. Any other ideas? Also a trip to the Ski-Doo dealer to work the kinks out of the deal on the new sled.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Lab coats suck. Too much weight on the shoulders. At least I'm still able to rock my stethoscope holster on the hospital issued scrubs.



Do you rock the cheapo plastic ADC or the super classy leather batclip?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 17, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Do you rock the cheapo plastic ADC or the super classy leather batclip?



Cheapo plastic ADC clip... I'm a poor student after all.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 17, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Gotta love waking up to a coworker calling you to tell you "Happy birthday, I got your shift tonight for you!"
> 
> What to do, what to do. I'm thinkin' bomb dinner and beers. Any other ideas? Also a trip to the Ski-Doo dealer to work the kinks out of the deal on the new sled.



Check out the Honda Aquatrax.  It's a nice piece of kit.

Happy birthday! :beerchug:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Medicine: Just do it...



MD - Makes decisions.

You earned the right to do it how you see fit.

Truly jealous of your endeavors. Must be a good feeling to be on the home stretch after so long.




Side note, ran an 11:30 1.5miles. Room for improvement but its under the 12 I needed. Feelin good.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 17, 2012)

I has it! Picked it up today right before i went to work


----------



## silver (Oct 17, 2012)

nymedic828 said:


> md - makes decisions.
> 
> You earned the right to do it how you see fit.
> 
> ...



do*


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 17, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Gotta love waking up to a coworker calling you to tell you "Happy birthday, I got your shift tonight for you!"
> 
> What to do, what to do. I'm thinkin' bomb dinner and beers. Any other ideas? Also a trip to the Ski-Doo dealer to work the kinks out of the deal on the new sled.



Happy birthday man! Need to borrow that mojo back for the night? It's been serving me well


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 17, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Check out the Honda Aquatrax.  It's a nice piece of kit.
> 
> Happy birthday! :beerchug:



Much appreciated. I'm looking at buying a snowmobile not a waverunner, ski-doo vs. sea-doo 

Looking at the 2013 Summit SP 800R 154" with the T-motion suspension and new front end or buying a leftover 2012 Summit 800R 154" and spending what I saved on buying a T-motion kit and flex edge track for it. Decisions, decisions. The 2013 Polaris Pro RMK is a pretty badass sled too. Any snowmobilers on here? Probably not...

Either way it's getting a ski rack, a jerry can, an aftermarket silencer and a detachable "two-up" seat to take some date rides right off the bat which will be followed by some epic GoPro videos this winter 



bigbaldguy said:


> Happy birthday man! Need to borrow that mojo back for the night? It's been serving me well



Thanks! Naw you can hang onto it  I seem to have shared the perfect amount so it's working for both of us.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 17, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Much appreciated. I'm looking at buying a snowmobile not a waverunner, ski-doo vs. sea-doo



Doh! Please forgive my ignorance.  I know nothing of snowmobiles.

Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 17, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Doh! Please forgive my ignorance.  I know nothing of snowmobiles.
> 
> Good luck on the hunt.



Haha no worries! Thanks. I like jet skis but they get old quickly. Only so much you can do on them, plus it's about to start snowing!


----------



## CritterNurse (Oct 17, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I hate Landau... They are the "Skinny jeans" of scrubs.
> 
> I mostly have Cherokee or ****ies. Generic unisex scrubs are usually the cheapest however they fit kind of weird if you have broad shoulders or are muscular. I stay away from unisex and only buy the men's brands.
> 
> Oh and get pants with pockets.....Lots of pockets.



I'll buy Cherokee or ****ies from a local scrub shop, but my favorite are the ones my memere made for me. She'll add extra pockets, they fit my curves better than off the shelf, and she uses wider drawstrings for the waistband. A bonus to the ones she makes is that I get to pick out cute prints and don't need to worry about a coworker showing up with the same scrubs. I remember one day at a previous job where three of my coworkers had the same print on their scrubs, and it wasn't planned.

BigBaldGuy, If you mail-order, I can send you the website for the scrub shop I buy from. Her prices are lower than most catalogs.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 17, 2012)

Dear fellow students...

You're a medical student on a surgery rotation. The hours will be long. You're finally in the hospital and actually getting a chance to manage patients, and doing it at one of my school's better sites. Stop whining, this is what you signed up for 2 years ago.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 17, 2012)

Guess Detroit wanted to give the Yankees a break!


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello AICD


----------



## Achilles (Oct 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Dear fellow students...
> 
> You're a medical student on a surgery rotation. The hours will be long. You're finally in the hospital and actually getting a chance to manage patients, and doing it at one of my school's better sites. Stop whining, this is what you signed up for 2 years ago.



No sarcasm at all!
I honestly love working a long shift, I do snowplowing and landscaping part time and in the winter, I get excited to stay up for 30 hours and see the sun rise and then set and rise again. 
What do you consider long hours? Anything over 12?
Because anything over about 32 is long for me (w a 3 hour nap)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 17, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Hello AICD



Annnd ZAAAPPPPPPP!

Now did you get to watch it from your tele desk or in person. 

One of the "cooler" things I've seen was capturing a 12-lead when the patient went into VT during the 12-lead then his AICD fired and terminated the VT. I thought it was awesome, the patient didn't agree. Luckily the amio drip warded off any more dysrhythmias. Poor guy got zapped 3 times. Once PTA, once as I walked through the door and again during my 12-lead.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 17, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Annnd ZAAAPPPPPPP!
> 
> Now did you get to watch it from your tele desk or in person.
> 
> One of the "cooler" things I've seen was capturing a 12-lead when the patient went into VT during the 12-lead then his AICD fired and terminated the VT. I thought it was awesome, the patient didn't agree. Luckily the amio drip warded off any more dysrhythmias. Poor guy got zapped 3 times. Once PTA, once as I walked through the door and again during my 12-lead.



I am watching from my desk right now. I had the patient on the floor monday and he did it twice infront of me. He is going in and out of VT/VF a few times an hour but most of the times he overdrive paces out of it instead of shocking. 

I remember we had a patient who went into VTach with a pulse and his AICD shocked him into VFib. That one confused me


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 17, 2012)

Achilles said:


> No sarcasm at all!
> I honestly love working a long shift, I do snowplowing and landscaping part time and in the winter, I get excited to stay up for 30 hours and see the sun rise and then set and rise again.
> What do you consider long hours? Anything over 12?
> Because anything over about 32 is long for me (w a 3 hour nap)


What do I consider a long shift? Anything around 24+ (call is about 30 hours with a decent possibility of sleep... especially if we have a night float student). Currently I'm averaging about 13 hours per shift ( ~5am to ~6pm). However I take the attitude during rotations of 'stay till the works done.' It's simply not worth it to whine during a rotation. 

Granted, I don't mind doing consults/admissions, helping out with random floor work (right place/right time = procedures anyways), or going to trauma calls. Besides, it looks good, which helps the rotation grade.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> What do I consider a long shift? Anything around 24+ (call is about 30 hours with a decent possibility of sleep... especially if we have a night float student). Currently I'm averaging about 13 hours per shift ( ~5am to ~6pm). However I take the attitude during rotations of 'stay till the works done.' It's simply not worth it to whine during a rotation.
> 
> Granted, I don't mind doing consults/admissions, helping out with random floor work (right place/right time = procedures anyways), or going to trauma calls. Besides, it looks good, which helps the rotation grade.



I have one problem, my feet begin to hurt, after standing and walking for Lon periods of time. 
I just love to get  in there and get my hands dirty


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 17, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I have one problem, my feet begin to hurt, after standing and walking for Lon periods of time.
> I just love to get  in there and get my hands dirty




Rules of clerkships and residency: 
1. Don't run when you can walk.
2. Don't stand when you can sit.
3. Eat when you can.
4. Sleep when you can. 

Also, my attending is a vascular surgeon. We sit on the little rolling doctor stools. Just make sure you're seated comfortably when you first sit down, or else it's awkward to roll back from a surgery just to stand up and sit back down again.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 17, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I have one problem, my feet begin to hurt, after standing and walking for Lon periods of time.
> I just love to get  in there and get my hands dirty



Go to a New Balance store and have them fit you for a shoe. They have like 10 different types for each size (different widths, arches, etc). They look ugly as hell but my feet never hurt running around the hospital for 12 hours.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 17, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Go to a New Balance store and have them fit you for a shoe. They have like 10 different types for each size (different widths, arches, etc). They look ugly as hell but my feet never hurt running around the hospital for 12 hours.



New balance are the bomb. Sketchers has some good shoes too.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 17, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> New balance are the bomb. Sketchers has some good shoes too.



Why is your name in Blue? Why Emeritus?


----------



## Jambi (Oct 17, 2012)

Medical standby at the range tomorrow for range qualifications.

Bring the guns and have fun! :beerchug:

I can't beleive I get paid for this somtimes.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Rules of clerkships and residency:
> 1. Don't run when you can walk.
> 2. Don't stand when you can sit.
> 3. Eat when you can.
> 4. Sleep when you can.



Those are generally good rules to live by in any form of acute care medicine.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 17, 2012)

He's no longer a CL? Bummer. :[ Must be too busy with medic school.


----------



## FLdoc2011 (Oct 17, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Go to a New Balance store and have them fit you for a shoe. They have like 10 different types for each size (different widths, arches, etc). They look ugly as hell but my feet never hurt running around the hospital for 12 hours.



Got a pair of Merrell's a few months ago and so far I have really enjoyed them. I never had much luck more regular tennis shoes.


----------



## FLdoc2011 (Oct 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Rules of clerkships and residency:
> 1. Don't run when you can walk.
> 2. Don't stand when you can sit.
> 3. Eat when you can.
> ...



I remember my vascular surg rotation and spending hours in the OR wearing lead for peripheral bypass cases.   

And open AAA repairs were one of my favorite surgeries to scrub in on, great chance to see anatomy.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 17, 2012)

Things I have learned today (after less than 12 hours in Chicago with two boys):

1. Apparently, even in a place as busy as downtown Chicago, it is possible for a 9 year old to be oblivious enough to his surroundings that he will still walk out into the middle of the street without looking if you don't stop him.

2. If it has been 2 years since you have been someplace, and that was the first time in memory you had been there as an adult, you obviously know how to get anywhere and everywhere without having to ask for directions.

3. If you tell a 10 year old one of the tallest buildings in the world is in the city you are visiting, there isn't a doubt in his mind that you know exactly where said building is, and can tell him how to get there from where ever you happen to be when he asks about it. (And it doesn't matter how many times you tell him you don't know exactly where the building is.)

4. Once the 10 year old finally believes that you really don't know where the building is (see #3 above), every skyscraper he sees MUST be the Sears Tower.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 17, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> 4. Once the 10 year old finally believes that you really don't know where the building is (see #3 above), every skyscraper he sees MUST be the Sears Tower.



I can only nod and smile at this one lol.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 18, 2012)

Ugh. Have very bad cold. Sore throat, fever, swollen lymph nodes. 

Feel like hammered poop.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 18, 2012)

Our fearles leeder 


http://health.discovery.com/videos/untold-stories-of-the-er-season-7-crowbar-in-head.html


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 18, 2012)

FLdoc2011 said:


> I remember my vascular surg rotation and spending hours in the OR wearing lead for peripheral bypass cases.
> 
> And open AAA repairs were one of my favorite surgeries to scrub in on, great chance to see anatomy.



Those sound cool. On the other hand I have a feeling that when I check the board tomorrow (post call today) we're going to have 3 surgeries, and at least 2 of them being related to AV fistulas. I'd almost say that I'd rather see a lap chole, but the last few I've seen the attending and residents have been borderline manic with controlling the camera and it was making me nauseous.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Our fearles leeder
> 
> 
> http://health.discovery.com/videos/untold-stories-of-the-er-season-7-crowbar-in-head.html



While attempting to make this link work, I found this:

http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120401124430AAxTE0v


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 18, 2012)

Got to watch my dad (A retired USN Capt.) award a medal to a Navy corpsman from WWII. The guy should have been awarded in 1944, but somehow the papers got lost in the chaos of wartime record keeping, and he finally got his award today, 68 years later. 

He spent 24 hours on the beach in Normandy, crawling on his belly, caring for wounded and dying soldiers despite being wounded fairly severely himself. After he got fixed up, he spent the next 22 days on the beach, working 7 days a week, 18 to 20 hours a day treating guys coming back from the front line. And they were under fire from German artillery nearly the whole time. His unit suffered 50 percent casualties.

It was quite an honor to be there today and shake his hand.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm going to the hospital to teach some nurses how to backboard.

 That's right there is something I know that you don't. Sit back and take notes. Lol


----------



## Tigger (Oct 18, 2012)

That awkward moment when you can't get out of bed because the only bright spot in your day is a dissecting a two day old, non preserved quail.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 18, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I'm going to the hospital to teach some nurses how to backboard.
> 
> That's right there is something I know that you don't. Sit back and take notes. Lol



Why do nurses need to learn to backboard? Real healthcare providers don't believe in such practices hence hospitals don't stock backboards?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 18, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Why do nurses need to learn to backboard? Real healthcare providers don't believe in such practices hence hospitals don't stock backboards?



So if people fall or go down outside of the hospital they don't have to call 911 to get them inside? This county we are in has been obsessed with back boarding lately. People stay on the board in the ER for hours.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 18, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> This county we are in has been obsessed with back boarding lately. People stay on the board in the ER for hours.



I wonder who missed the spinal Fx or injury then? Have fun!


----------



## Anjel (Oct 18, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Why do nurses need to learn to backboard? Real healthcare providers don't believe in such practices hence hospitals don't stock backboards?



And hospitals here have backboards, ked boards, a Stryker stretcher, splinting supplies ( the big orange boards) and traction splints. 

They sit in a pile by the front door.

Edit: it is the trauma nursing core course


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 18, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> So if people fall or go down outside of the hospital they don't have to call 911 to get them inside? This county we are in has been obsessed with back boarding lately. People stay on the board in the ER for hours.



I have never heard of a hospital that allows staff to exit the front doors to render aid, not even in the parking lot. Maybe its a rural thing?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 18, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I have never heard of a hospital that allows staff to exit the front doors to render aid, not even in the parking lot. Maybe its a rural thing?



It's a just in case thing. For the trauma nurse course. 

We are in the middle of one of the most dangerous cities in America. EMS is useless around here. I'm glad I don't work in this area. 

I am getting 20 clinical hours out of the deal. That's why I am here.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 18, 2012)

> This county we are in has been obsessed with back boarding lately. People stay on the board in the ER for hours.


For the nursing folks:
Risk of impaired tissue perfusion, pain, and infection?  Seems like a wonderful idea, keeping these patients boarded for so long...


----------



## Achilles (Oct 18, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Things I have learned today (after less than 12 hours in Chicago with two boys):
> 
> 1. Apparently, even in a place as busy as downtown Chicago, it is possible for a 9 year old to be oblivious enough to his surroundings that he will still walk out into the middle of the street without looking if you don't stop him.
> 
> ...



Don't ask around for the sears tower someone will laugh at you, it's called the Willis tower now
And you're in the 8th tallest building in the world. 
However, it is still quite fun to look down!
By the way I recommend you stop at Unos (the original) for the best pizza around!


----------



## Achilles (Oct 18, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> So if people fall or go down outside of the hospital they don't have to call 911 to get them inside? This county we are in has been obsessed with back boarding lately. People stay on the board in the ER for hours.



Would that be Oakland, Genesee, Wayne, SC?


----------



## JDub (Oct 18, 2012)

When I worked at an ER we had several times that a visitor or employee would pass out and fall or just trip and fall. They would send an ER nurse and tech to go backboard them and bring them back to the ER.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 18, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Would that be Oakland, Genesee, Wayne, SC?



Flint. It's a special breed all of its own.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 18, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> For the nursing folks:
> Risk of impaired tissue perfusion, pain, and infection?  Seems like a wonderful idea, keeping these patients boarded for so long...



You forgot the "Related to" and "As evidenced by" ...... 

Only half credit


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 18, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Flint. It's a special breed all of its own.



Still not Saint Louis


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 18, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> You forgot the "Related to" and "As evidenced by" ......
> 
> Only half credit



Lol I'll take it! Not bad for only hearing my wife talk about them  Tried getting her to explain the point of those darn things, still seem rather pointless and unnecessarily wordy/confusing


----------



## SSwain (Oct 18, 2012)

WOW!!

I just realized there is more  on the internet than just EMTLife.com and porn.

It's amazing the veritable plethora of information that is out there....


----------



## Jambi (Oct 18, 2012)

Yup, i'm getting paid for this.  It's a good day.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 18, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Yup, i'm getting paid for this.  It's a good day.



Glock 20?


----------



## Jambi (Oct 18, 2012)

Springfield XD .45

Haven't touched the gun in a year and just shot a 41/50. Not the best, but my 25 yd drill served as my warm up and I lost most my points there.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 18, 2012)

700 pages into my anatomy and physiology book.

My brain hurts but it's been an enjoyable read. 300 to go!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 18, 2012)

SSwain said:


> WOW!!
> 
> I just realized there is more  on the internet than just EMTLife.com and porn.
> 
> It's amazing the veritable plethora of information that is out there....



Blasphemy!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 18, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Glock 20?



Please please PLEASE tell me you did not just call that Springfield a Glock.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 18, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Glock 20?



You silly youngsters thinking every ugly black gun is a glock. I blame gangster rap personally. 

Glocks don't have active safeties FYI.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Our fearles leeder
> 
> 
> http://health.discovery.com/videos/untold-stories-of-the-er-season-7-crowbar-in-head.html



It worked last night :/

It's a link to a discovery show about people who have been impaled by objects. In this or they're interviewing the instructor of my paramedic course about a call he responded to involving a guy who fell off a roof and put a crow bar through his head.

Try this one http://health.discovery.com/videos/untold-stories-of-the-er-season-7-crowbar-in-head.html


----------



## rmabrey (Oct 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You silly youngsters thinking every ugly black gun is a glock. I blame gangster rap personally.
> 
> Glocks don't have active safeties FYI.



Actually saw a for sale add on another forum a few weeks back for a glock with an integrated safety. Apparently the back plate on the slide was replaced with a "locking" mechanism that disengages the firing pin. Uses a hand cuff key.:rofl:

Dumbest Idea ever


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 18, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Actually saw a for sale add on another forum a few weeks back for a glock with an integrated safety. Apparently the back plate on the slide was replaced with a "locking" mechanism that disengages the firing pin. Uses a hand cuff key.:rofl:
> 
> Dumbest Idea ever



Not if you have small children around. Eventually all new guns will probably be required to have some kind of locking safety like that. 

I saw a pretty neat prototype at a gun show that used an RF chip in a ring. If you weren't wearing the ring the gun wouldn't fire. It was more geared toward a police officer who lost control of his weapon but still not a bad idea.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Glocks don't have active safeties FYI.



Neither do Sigs. And that is one thing that makes them so awesome. I HATE safeties.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Not if you have small children around. Eventually all new guns will probably be required to have some kind of locking safety like that.
> 
> I saw a pretty neat prototype at a gun show that used an RF chip in a ring. If you weren't wearing the ring the gun wouldn't fire. It was more geared toward a police officer who lost control of his weapon but still not a bad idea.



Here in Cali, all new guns must come with a gun lock unless you have a gun safe. they're useful, but you're better off gun proofing your kids imo.  The arguments can go both ways, but I keep most of my guns locked, otherwise they wouldn't be very useful.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.wxyz.com/dpp/news/3-year-old-accidentally-shoots-himself-in-pontiac

This is why they need locks. 

Our company did the transfer.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 18, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> http://www.wxyz.com/dpp/news/3-year-old-accidentally-shoots-himself-in-pontiac
> 
> This is why they need locks.
> 
> Our company did the transfer.



That gun had a lock...

Does no good if you don't use it. 

I'm so sleepy, I don't wanna go to work tonight.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 18, 2012)

I think I'm gonna go order my discount Glock 22 when i get off work tomorrow 
You guys are making me think my 10mm Witness needed a friend


----------



## Achilles (Oct 18, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Please please PLEASE tell me you did not just call that Springfield a Glock.



I'm on my phone and its a shattered screen, cut me some slack!


----------



## Jambi (Oct 18, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I'm on my phone and its a shattered screen, cut me some slack!



Excuses! ;-)


----------



## Achilles (Oct 18, 2012)

One more thing, the Tigers are destroying the Yankees!


----------



## Anjel (Oct 18, 2012)

Achilles said:


> One more thing, the Tigers are destroying the Yankees!



Woot woot.


----------



## CritterNurse (Oct 18, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Here in Cali, all new guns must come with a gun lock unless you have a gun safe. they're useful, but you're better off gun proofing your kids imo.  The arguments can go both ways, but I keep most of my guns locked, otherwise they wouldn't be very useful.



When I was little, there were several news stories about kids shooting guns they found in the house. So my parents had an uncle come over with a selection of guns from his collection to teach us about how to handle a gun safely, and then took us to a gravel pit so we could shoot them. For targets he taped necco wafers to cardboard, so that when you hit them, they explode with a colorful cloud of dust. 

That way, if we did find a gun at a friend's house, we would know what it felt like, and wouldn't be tempted to try it out.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 18, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I have never heard of a hospital that allows staff to exit the front doors to render aid, not even in the parking lot. Maybe its a rural thing?



My current hospital will respond anywhere on the campus. We actually had a code blue in the ED parking lot a week or two ago that went out on the overhead as "Code blue, parking lot 8."


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 18, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Please please PLEASE tell me you did not just call that Springfield a Glock.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 18, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Here in Cali, all new guns must come with a gun lock unless you have a gun safe. they're useful, but you're better off gun proofing your kids imo.  The arguments can go both ways, but I keep most of my guns locked, otherwise they wouldn't be very useful.



A locking safety and a gun lock are not the same thing.


----------



## CANDawg (Oct 18, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I am getting 20 clinical hours out of the deal. That's why I am here.



Lies. You're there because you get to tell nurses what to do, watch them try to do it, and then tell them that they're doing it wrong.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 18, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I think I'm gonna go order my discount Glock 22 when i get off work tomorrow
> You guys are making me think my 10mm Witness needed a friend



Get a Glock 20 or 29 then...save on buying different types of ammo.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 18, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> My current hospital will respond anywhere on the campus. We actually had a code blue in the ED parking lot a week or two ago that went out on the overhead as "Code blue, parking lot 8."



Same here but they still activate us as well. Whoever gets their first takes the call.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 18, 2012)

Cardinals!!!


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 18, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I think I'm gonna go order my discount Glock 22 when i get off work tomorrow
> You guys are making me think my 10mm Witness needed a friend



Im looking hard at a Glock 26 with night sights...Sold my Glock 30 and need a replacement.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 19, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Cardinals!!! Suck!!


Fixed it!


----------



## FLdoc2011 (Oct 19, 2012)

Not a fan of an external manual safety on handguns, especially if it's for concealed carry/protection use.   If you are going to go that route then make sure you train with that particular gun so using that safety becomes second nature.  

The best safety is between your ears.


----------



## Jon (Oct 19, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Springfield XD .45
> 
> Haven't touched the gun in a year and just shot a 41/50. Not the best, but my 25 yd drill served as my warm up and I lost most my points there.



What?
How haven't you shot it in a year?

gotta love the XD. I carry a 4", occasionally a 3", and use a 5" for IDPA.
But my 1911 is my only .45


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Get a Glock 20 or 29 then...save on buying different types of ammo.



Been thinking about that too, and i could even buy conversion barrels for.40 and.357 Sig if i wanted that way


----------



## martor (Oct 19, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



Does that AK look like a NERF gun? It looks amazing. I see the Russians have been upgrading their AK.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 19, 2012)

Jon said:


> What?
> How haven't you shot it in a year?
> 
> gotta love the XD. I carry a 4", occasionally a 3", and use a 5" for IDPA.
> But my 1911 is my only .45



Hey, I was busy going to medic school and undergrad.

Love my XD, I just wish there was more aftermarket support. I'd buy a 22lr conversion in a heartbeat.  I'm not big on the metal body mags either.  I wouldn't trade it for anything else.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 19, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Lies. You're there because you get to tell nurses what to do, watch them try to do it, and then tell them that they're doing it wrong.



Ok that was pretty fricken cool. Haha

They were doing head to toe assessments. And it was a critical fail if they didn't have the doctor check sphincter tone. I giggled lol 

Also they argued for 15 min if the 87 y.o female with a broken pelvis, femur, and tib fib fracture could have a foley lol


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 19, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



I almost aspirated a swig of diet pepsi.  Do you sit paging through images all day so that you can find an appropriate one when you need it, or do you just have google images linked to your central processor?


----------



## Jambi (Oct 19, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I almost aspirated a swig of diet pepsi.  Do you sit paging through images all day so that you can find an appropriate one when you need it, or do you just have google images linked to your central processor?



For some reason this comes to mind...


----------



## Jambi (Oct 19, 2012)

My little girl wants this. I told her no AR's until she was 12.  The bolt action, single shot 22 will have to do till then.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey! It's abc's kids!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 19, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Been thinking about that too, and i could even buy conversion barrels for.40 and.357 Sig if i wanted that way



And .45ACP


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 19, 2012)

Whew... I thought I was going to have to post the Hello Kitty rifle.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 19, 2012)

A police officer here was killed yesterday when struck on the highway by a passing car.

Please be safe when jumping out of the rig on an active roadway.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 19, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> A police officer here was killed yesterday when struck on the highway by a passing car.
> 
> Please be safe when jumping out of the rig on an active roadway.



Rest In Peace.

It's unfortunate that it takes unfriendly reminders such as this to keep people wary of their surroundings.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 19, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> That way, if we did find a gun at a friend's house, we would know what it felt like, and wouldn't be tempted to try it out.



Yeah and what about the friend?


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 19, 2012)

*Finally!*

Somebody actually gets that numeric guidlines are secondary to the patient in front of you...

"The Surviving Sepsis Guidelines 2008 recommended more liberal blood transfusion to achieve oxygen saturation of 70% in central venous blood during the first 6 hours of resuscitation," Dr. Park said. "RBC transfusion should not be based on hemoglobin concentration. Decision for RBC transfusion should be based on an individual patient's intravascular volume status, evidence of shock, duration and extent of anemia, and cardiopulmonary physiologic parameters." 

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/772138?src=mp


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 19, 2012)

Ladies and gentleman, a moment of silence for Big Tex


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 19, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> ladies and gentleman, a moment of silence for big tex


----------



## Tigger (Oct 19, 2012)

On the bus for the first road trip I've taken in my three years with the hockey program I work for. Three big ole bags of medical stuff down below that took me about a day to pack.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 19, 2012)

Jambi said:


> For some reason this comes to mind...



So very many things wrong with this photo my brain just shut down. Seriously I just look at it and all I can see is a little dancing kitten in a tuxedo that my mind superimposes over things it can't bare to look upon. 

I see this dancing kitten far to much lately :/


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 19, 2012)

Jambi said:


> For some reason this comes to mind...



Wow!  I can't believe you found that!  I thought I posted that in the deepest darkest recesses of the cyberspace.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 19, 2012)

Jambi said:


> My little girl wants this. I told her no AR's until she was 12.  The bolt action, single shot 22 will have to do till then.



My 8 year old is looking over my shoulder and she says her BFF would love to have this gun.  I am not sure what this says about me or her friends.


----------



## Porta (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm not sure which sucks more about being a military wife...
The quiet or the sheer boredom that comes with your husband being away.
Right now boredom is winning.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 19, 2012)

Jambi said:


> For some reason this comes to mind...



That's a pretty nice scope on that AR15 However, it's mounted incorrectly


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 19, 2012)

Jambi said:


>



Game on


----------



## Jambi (Oct 19, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Game on



Obliged


----------



## Jambi (Oct 20, 2012)

Or for breakfast






Unless it's Sunday, then a special breakfast is in order


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 20, 2012)

Dear Tele Nurse,

Please remember to call your monitor tech (Me) before slamming 12mg of Adensoine into your patient. I almost spit my Mountain Dew all over the computer screen. Not cool. :angry:


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 20, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> And .45ACP



Meh i actually don't like .45...


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 20, 2012)

Ugh nothing like being written up by a supervisor asking me where I am...  I got off a forty four hour shift yesterday morning and have NRP today. I know I'm not on that schedule for today


----------



## Aidey (Oct 20, 2012)

It is super awkward when you are working g with someone else you don't normally work with, and they are having a petty, immature argument with their wife.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 20, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh nothing like being written up by a supervisor asking me where I am...  I got off a forty four hour shift yesterday morning and have NRP today. I know I'm not on that schedule for today



Woken up? Or written up?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 20, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> http://www.wxyz.com/dpp/news/3-year-old-accidentally-shoots-himself-in-pontiac
> 
> This is why they need locks.
> 
> Our company did the transfer.



And here is a reason where not having a gun lock was better than having one.
http://www.kten.com/story/19848350/12-year-old-shoots-home-intruder


----------



## fast65 (Oct 20, 2012)

I tell one coworker I'm dating someone, and suddenly my love life is the entertainment for the company. I'm not sure if this is normal for EMS or not?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 20, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> And here is a reason where not having a gun lock was better than having one.
> http://www.kten.com/story/19848350/12-year-old-shoots-home-intruder



If a 12 year old can calmly put a round in a guy breaking into a house I'm pretty sure they could turn a key in a gun lock.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 20, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I tell one coworker I'm dating someone, and suddenly my love life is the entertainment for the company. I'm not sure if this is normal for EMS or not?



It's normal everywhere dude. Lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 20, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> If a 12 year old can calmly put a round in a guy breaking into a house I'm pretty sure they could turn a key in a gun lock.



So what would be the benefit of locking the gun if you kept the key in it?  Also, I am keenly aware that there is a difference between a 12 year old and a 3 year old handling a firearm.  My point is that there is no magical bullet, so to speak, to stopping gun accidents.  The only solution is education and responsible gun ownership.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 20, 2012)

He didn't say keep the key in it, just that she is able to open it. Keep the key high enough the people in the house who know how to use guns responsibly are the only ones who can get to it. 

Or better yet, hack the gun safe and put a finger print scanner on it. 


Maybe I should check the patent on that idea....


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 20, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Woken up? Or written up?


Woken up lol. That's what happens when I'm half sleep


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 20, 2012)

Yay NRP today


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aidey said:


> He didn't say keep the key in it, just that she is able to open it. Keep the key high enough the people in the house who know how to use guns responsibly are the only ones who can get to it.
> 
> Or better yet, hack the gun safe and put a finger print scanner on it.
> 
> ...



Exactly  

I would like to see a gun safe that tracks when it's been opened. So if you have a kid that is mature enough (like this young girl) to know when to open it they can but also know that if it's opened inappropriately the parents will know it. It seems like many of these accidental child shooting occur when a friend is over and one kid wants to "show" the other kid the gun. If they knew their parents would find out they had removed the gun it might eliminate some of these shootings.

When I was a kid we had guns in the house. I never really fooled with them when I was home alone because they weren't really a big deal. Many times though when I had friends over and my parents weren't around at some point they'd be shown off to my wide eyed friends. If I had known that bringing them out would set off an alarm they wouldn't have come out. Luckily nothing tragic ever happened.

I did have a friend get shot in the middle of the back with a high powered pellet gun once. It was his pellet gun and he was letting another friend of ours carry it. The friend wasn't familiar with guns and we were walking single file in a ditch when he must have pulled the trigger and shot my friend right in the center of the back just to the right of the spine. It didn't occur to me until just now that if it had been a 22 or shotgun it may have killed him. If it had been 2 inches to left even the pellet might have paralyzed him. The pellet penetrated a half an inch and had to be pulled out by his very pissed mom. He wasn't supposed to have the pellet gun out and had only brought it out because we had all peer pressured him into it. We were all about 8 yrs old at the time.

It's been 30 years since my buddy got shot in the back. Massive improvements  have been made in firearms and the price of a gun has increased to ridiculous levels yet despite this the majority of gun owners won't spend the 45 bucks to get an electronic pistol safe? 

It's time responsible gun owners start putting peer pressure on the irresponsible owners. If we don't then eventually we'll lose our right to own guns and you know what? We'll have only ourselves to blame for it.


Edit: in addition to a safe tracking who opened it and when, I think it should also automatically send a text message or email to the parents phones if it's opened using a child's code/key.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 20, 2012)

Okay, before this thread deteriorates into a gun control debate, how about we get back off topic.

There are other forums out there where we can discuss and debate the benefits and drawbacks of gun control, and the good and bad points of trying to legislate an inanimate object to be "safer".


----------



## Achilles (Oct 20, 2012)

Aidey said:


> He didn't say keep the key in it, just that she is able to open it. Keep the key high enough the people in the house who know how to use guns responsibly are the only ones who can get to it.
> 
> Or better yet, hack the gun safe and put a finger print scanner on it.
> 
> ...



Too late they already have all five fingers and thumb scanners along with a code!

Also, they should make a tracker for tv remotes because I always lose mine


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 20, 2012)

Speaking of fingers, my hands officially don't shake anymore when I start an IV (much). I guess I should probably say attempt to start until my wins outnumber my losses.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 20, 2012)

Wonderful shift last night. Included, among many other things, plenty of vomit, cranky people, CPR, multiple gunshots, and a lovely 6 plus hour standby for the SO......


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 20, 2012)

Stay off the table you're ok.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 20, 2012)

OK, what syndrome is THIS person exhibiting?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 20, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> OK, what syndrome is THIS person exhibiting?



Tennis elbow? Lol


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 20, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> OK, what syndrome is THIS person exhibiting?



Muffin top?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 20, 2012)

I can't tell who that is, I'm not a big tennis fan. But if she was playing somebody named Fern Host, I would say it was host versus graf syndrome


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 20, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> OK, what syndrome is THIS person exhibiting?



Scrunchyfaceyitis real bad case by the looks of it. Probably do to a lack of peaceful humors or possibly a negative energy demon. 

Thank god the NREMT isn't write in answer cuz these are the kind of answers I'd come up with.


----------



## CANDawg (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a ride-along with my local, busy 911 service. Excited and nervous at the same time. I ultimately want to work 911 though, so I'm looking forward to the opportunity!


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 20, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Scrunchyfaceyitis real bad case by the looks of it. Probably do to a lack of peaceful humors or possibly a negative energy demon.
> 
> Thank god the NREMT isn't write in answer cuz these are the kind of answers I'd come up with.



Monica SeleSyndrome.

You know, after Empty Sella syndrome and Petah Sellah Syndrome?....


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I can't tell who that is, I'm not a big tennis fan. But if she was playing somebody named Fern Host, I would say it was host versus graf syndrome



Haha!


Wrong.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 20, 2012)

*How about this? The Beatles played there. Petula Clark referred to it.*





Has to do with hearing, sort of.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 20, 2012)

*You'll nevah get it*

Sellah fulla noise syndrome...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 20, 2012)

Mycrofft?


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 20, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> I have a ride-along with my local, busy 911 service. Excited and nervous at the same time. I ultimately want to work 911 though, so I'm looking forward to the opportunity!



You riding tonight?


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 20, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Speaking of fingers, my hands officially don't shake anymore when I start an IV (much). I guess I should probably say attempt to start until my wins outnumber my losses.



Just wait until you do arterial sticks. My win/loss is way better and it's more of a challenge


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Mycrofft?



Bath salts :wacko:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't know how UF played as crappy a game as they did and still managed to win. 

But I ain't going to complain.....


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 21, 2012)

So I am doing research into Masters programs....

ACNP will cost me $35k and takes 28 months 

CRNA will cost me $75K and also takes 28 months 

You can work part time while in the ACNP program whereas you can not work during CRNA. Well I guess you _could_ but its highly discouraged 

Even if I get into the program I have no clue how I can take 2+ years off work on top of paying $75k.


----------



## CANDawg (Oct 21, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> You riding tonight?



As we speak. Just witnessed the best incentive for weight loss I've ever seen.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 21, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> As we speak. Just witnessed the best incentive for weight loss I've ever seen.



Nice


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 21, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Mycrofft?



S-cubed syndrome


(Salt Sellah Syndrome)

Here's Botticelli's Salt Cellah Syndrome:





Turns the naughty bits to gold.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 21, 2012)

*How about this syndrome?*

You lean on a rough counter in Kathmandu all day, which results in chronic forearm flattening and sleeping on your feet.


----------



## Trashtruck (Oct 21, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> As we speak. Just witnessed the best incentive for weight loss I've ever seen.



How much incentive did this person weigh?


----------



## codethree (Oct 21, 2012)

Cellular Biology sucks


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 21, 2012)

Getting ready to use gallons of fake blood and various props over a three day period. It will be interesting having EMT students interface with law enforcement.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 21, 2012)

If you ever want to feel exceptionally inferior, have a conversation with a doctor with multiple specialties...

Doctor who just joined our volly house to become an EMT rofl is a dentist, oral surgeon and anesthesiologist. Hes written 3 full length leading textbooks on oral surgery, runs 3 practices, makes TV appearances, extensively research the histology head/jaw and has a research foundation that takes in all the proceeds of his work. He wanted to give back to the community... 

I feel so low right now. Hope to learn all I can from him. He said he has been continually going to college for 17 years.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 21, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> If you ever want to feel exceptionally inferior, have a conversation with a doctor with multiple specialties...
> 
> Doctor who just joined our volly house to become an EMT rofl is a dentist, oral surgeon and anesthesiologist. Hes written 3 full length leading textbooks on oral surgery, runs 3 practices, makes TV appearances, extensively research the histology head/jaw and has a research foundation that takes in all the proceeds of his work. He wanted to give back to the community...
> 
> I feel so low right now. Hope to learn all I can from him. He said he has been continually going to college for 17 years.



I wanna meet him! Tell him to join this site please


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 21, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> If you ever want to feel exceptionally inferior, have a conversation with a doctor with multiple specialties...
> 
> Doctor who just joined our volly house to become an EMT rofl is a dentist, oral surgeon and anesthesiologist. Hes written 3 full length leading textbooks on oral surgery, runs 3 practices, makes TV appearances, extensively research the histology head/jaw and has a research foundation that takes in all the proceeds of his work. He wanted to give back to the community...
> 
> I feel so low right now. Hope to learn all I can from him. He said he has been continually going to college for 17 years.



Yeah I used to get that feeling every time I spent any time with my ex 

I would think there would be a liability issue for him working as an EMT.

Tell him to join the site.


----------



## exodus (Oct 21, 2012)

What's a good cheap rifle? I'm wanting to get a bolt action 22 to start shooting out here.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 21, 2012)

exodus said:


> What's a good cheap rifle? I'm wanting to get a bolt action 22 to start shooting out here.



Ruger 10/22


----------



## JDub (Oct 21, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Ruger 10/22



Second this. I have never owned one, but I shot other people's and it was awesome. Plus you can find it available locally for cheap in most places.

Speaking of guns, me and a friend have been thinking about getting into Trap shooting. Does anyone on here do that?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 21, 2012)

I do a little trap shooting

And second (well, third) on the 10/22


----------



## JDub (Oct 21, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I do a little trap shooting
> 
> And second (well, third) on the 10/22



Do you have a recommendations on a good beginning shotgun? I have fired lots of shotguns before, but most were set up for home defense not shooting sports.


----------



## firetender (Oct 21, 2012)

*Check your guns at the door!*

If you intend to enter the 100% DIRECTIONLESS thread.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 21, 2012)

firetender said:


> If you intend to enter the 100% DIRECTIONLESS thread.



Ok but if my gun picks up one rust spot you're gonna wake up with a crowd around 'ya.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 21, 2012)

Archery>Trap>>>>rifles/pistols. 


That is all.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Archery>Trap>>>>rifles/pistols.
> 
> 
> That is all.



Where does black powder fall in your fantasy world? Lol


----------



## Achilles (Oct 21, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ok but if my gun picks up one rust spot you're gonna wake up with a crowd around 'ya.



Is it a glock


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 21, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Where does black powder fall in your fantasy world? Lol




Maybe right above the other "point firearm at non-moving target, pull trigger" nonsense. Archery and trap/skeet requires skill. Shooting a pistol at a non-moving target indoors is something at stodge can do. In contrast regularly hitting a target 50 yards away with a 30lb recurve bow takes practice and skill.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Archery>Trap>>>>rifles/pistols.
> 
> 
> That is all.



Matthews Or Hoyt?


----------



## Achilles (Oct 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Maybe right above the other "point firearm at non-moving target, pull trigger" nonsense. Archery and trap/skeet requires skill. Shooting a pistol at a non-moving target indoors is something at stodge can do. In contrast regularly hitting a target 50 yards away with a 30lb recurve bow takes practice and skill.



That'll just cripple the deer. Compound is the way to go IMO with a nice lighted sight. Set a 70 lbs


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm generally not concerned about crippling target bales. If I was hunting, I'd completely agree however.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> lShooting a pistol at a non-moving target indoors is something at stodge can do.


:rofl:

I take it you haven't been to a public range lately?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 21, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I take it you haven't been to a public range lately?




It's been about a year since I've gone pistol shooting, and there was only like 1 other person there.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> It's been about a year since I've gone pistol shooting, and there was only like 1 other person there.



They all take their own particular skill set. Shooting a pistol accurately at range is difficult. Shooting it at speed, accurately at a distance is supremely so.


----------



## Napper820 (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm intrigued reading the gun stuff.  I have a Bersa 380 I need to get reacquainted with.

Major review going on here between test in class and my EMT CAT on Wednesday.


----------



## Jon (Oct 21, 2012)

JDub said:


> Do you have a recommendations on a good beginning shotgun? I have fired lots of shotguns before, but most were set up for home defense not shooting sports.



Go for a Remington 870 or Mossberg 500/590.
They both have some packages with both a home defense 18.5" barrel and a 22"+ barrel for trap/hunting.

Both are very common, and have lots of accessories available.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Maybe right above the other "point firearm at non-moving target, pull trigger" nonsense. Archery and trap/skeet requires skill. Shooting a pistol at a non-moving target indoors is something at stodge can do. In contrast regularly hitting a target 50 yards away with a 30lb recurve bow takes practice and skill.



I should have said I was just ribbing you.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 21, 2012)

JDub said:


> Do you have a recommendations on a good beginning shotgun? I have fired lots of shotguns before, but most were set up for home defense not shooting sports.



Mossberg 500 is a good gun. 20 or 12


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 21, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Mossberg 500 is a good gun. 20 or 12



Mossberg 500 is probably one of the best shotguns ever made.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 21, 2012)

Never mind


----------



## Jambi (Oct 21, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Mossberg 500 is probably one of the best shotguns ever made.



If only they made a magazine fed version


----------



## Chris07 (Oct 22, 2012)

Pointless ponder of the day:

If a "C" grade is considered average, a "D" considered below average, and a "B" considered above average, then by definition shouldn't half of the class receive a 
"D" or "F"?

*Mind blown*


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 22, 2012)

Everyone needs a supe/boss like mine. Look what he just brought by the station. Chocolate chip cheesecake with chocolate frosting, chocolate syrup and a crumbled chocolate chip cookie topping. I'm in heaven.


----------



## firetender (Oct 22, 2012)

*The Sheriff speaks...*

I gave an infraction to everyone who talked guns after I told y'all to park your guns at the door.

If I knew how to temporarily close the thread I would have. I am not as well armed as I thought! Even the CLs and CL Emeritus got yelled at. 

I'm not kidding, derail this topic and NOW!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 22, 2012)

Umm we have CLs participating in the firearm talk. The gun control debate was derailed, so far now it just looks like friendly conversation... But that's just my opinion


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 22, 2012)

So... on another topic. What's a 24, almost 25 year old guy do when he can't sleep?





Play with LEGOS of course!


----------



## BandageBrigade (Oct 22, 2012)

firetender said:


> I gave an infraction to everyone who talked guns after I told y'all to park your guns at the door.
> 
> If I knew how to temporarily close the thread I would have. I am not as well armed as I thought! Even the CLs and CL Emeritus got yelled at.
> 
> I'm not kidding, derail this topic and NOW!





Not trying to cause trouble.. But

Isnt the point of the 100% directionless thread that the discussion/topic is fluid and can change.. Therefore what is wrong with people discussing hobbies civilly? I truly hope that it is not that you are uncomfortable with firearms and will not allow discussion of them..


----------



## Aidey (Oct 22, 2012)

Once guns come up it seems like it is impossible for the topic to change. It gets kind of annoying for us that don't have that hobby. It makes it hard to discuss anything else.


----------



## MrJones (Oct 22, 2012)

firetender said:


> I gave an infraction to everyone who talked guns after I told y'all to park your guns at the door.
> 
> If I knew how to temporarily close the thread I would have. I am not as well armed as I thought! Even the CLs and CL Emeritus got yelled at.
> 
> I'm not kidding, derail this topic and NOW!



wow.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Achilles (Oct 22, 2012)

firstshirt said:


> wow.



I said the same thing!


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 22, 2012)

BandageBrigade said:


> Not trying to cause trouble.. But
> 
> Isnt the point of the 100% directionless thread that the discussion/topic is fluid and can change.. Therefore what is wrong with people discussing hobbies civilly? I truly hope that it is not that you are uncomfortable with firearms and will not allow discussion of them..



Let's agree right now to not debate forum moderation out loud in the thread. While the CLs discuss this and figure out what firetender is thinking, let's remain directionless or take it to him by pm. 

We will NOT be discussing moderation in this thread. Apparently not 100% directionless, ok?


----------



## Achilles (Oct 22, 2012)

firetender said:


> I gave an infraction to everyone who talked guns after I told y'all to park your guns at the door.
> 
> If I knew how to temporarily close the thread I would have. I am not as well armed as I thought! Even the CLs and CL Emeritus got yelled at.
> 
> I'm not kidding, derail this topic and NOW!



Why did you bring it up? We were not even talking about is until you posted checking your guns at the door.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

Wait... a debate about moderation that I'm not in the center of? Is the world ending soon?

...and forum rules... another reason why archery is superior.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 22, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Why did you bring it up? We were not even talking about is until you posted checking your guns at the door.



Really. Not right now. I don't know what happened but I do know that continuing this is not OK.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 22, 2012)

Chris07 said:


> Pointless ponder of the day:
> 
> If a "C" grade is considered average, a "D" considered below average, and a "B" considered above average, then by definition shouldn't half of the class receive a
> "D" or "F"?
> ...



Unless your taking microbiology where B is only for the gunners, C is 90% of the class and D means come back next year.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 22, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Really. Not right now. I don't know what happened but I do know that continuing this is not OK.



That makes me wanna discuss it more lol... But I'll restrain myself and go back to my Legos


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 22, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> That makes me wanna discuss it more lol... But I'll restrain myself and go back to my Legos



Good job. Patpatpat. We have some time zone issues and we can totally anyone the benefit of a few hours when it's 4 am at their house.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 22, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> So... on another topic. What's a 24, almost 25 year old guy do when he can't sleep?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey I'm not the only one!


----------



## Achilles (Oct 22, 2012)

So how about that airplane food? What's up with that!


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 22, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> You lean on a rough counter in Kathmandu all day, which results in chronic forearm flattening and sleeping on your feet.



String Sellah Syndrome

and...CUT!


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 22, 2012)

Kathmandu is a rough town. I just learned that they never use heat in the houses. They just put on more layers. 

Brr.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 22, 2012)

To make one thing perfectly clear - the discussion of firearms is allowed provided it doesn't turn into a gun control debate.

If you want to debate the legality or morality of firearms, you need to do it elsewhere.  The occassional discussion of guns is allowed provided it doesn't derail a thread.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> To make one thing perfectly clear - the discussion of firearms is allowed provided it doesn't turn into a gun control debate.
> 
> If you want to debate the legality or morality of firearms, you need to do it elsewhere.  The occassional discussion of guns is allowed provided it doesn't derail a thread.



How can you derail this thread?


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 22, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> How can you derail this thread?






Like this.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> To make one thing perfectly clear - the discussion of firearms is allowed provided it doesn't turn into a gun control debate.
> 
> If you want to debate the legality or morality of firearms, you need to do it elsewhere.  The occassional discussion of guns is allowed provided it doesn't derail a thread.





abckidsmom said:


> View attachment 1303
> 
> 
> Like this.



Lol  But by definition of this thread, if we went off on a tangent of that picture then we still would be on topic, since theres not a topic


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 22, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol  But by definition of this thread, if we went off on a tangent of that picture then we still would be on topic, since theres not a topic



I look at that picture and laugh every time. I hear the puppy say, "I'm a big mean DOG. Imma eat your boot!"


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> How can you derail this thread?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZlNNSjsELs&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Napper820 (Oct 22, 2012)

Working on stuff for class and reading this while note taking is dangerous for the safety of my notes, just saying... (yes, I multitask, why do you ask? )


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

First day of family medicine... and my team is post call. Total time spent in the hospital: 10 minutes.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> First day of family medicine... and my team is post call. Total time spent in the hospital: 10 minutes.



Nice...

So was surgery a success?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> First day of family medicine... and my team is post call. Total time spent in the hospital: 10 minutes.



Is this like Greys Anatomy!!!!???

Or are you not a doctor yet?? Do you get a lab coat? Have you met McDreamy??


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Nice...
> 
> So was surgery a success?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvgleM10MDg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Is this like Greys Anatomy!!!!???
> 
> Or are you not a doctor yet?? Do you get a lab coat? Have you met McDreamy??




I don't watch Greys Anatomy... but it's probably about as accurate as Trauma is to EMS.

Not a doctor yet, but I do get to have a sweet short white coat. Also, no Female Dr. McDreamy yet... I'm not exactly looking for Male McDreamy.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I don't watch Greys Anatomy... but it's probably about as accurate as Trauma is to EMS.
> 
> Not a doctor yet, but I do get to have a sweet short white coat. Also, no Female Dr. McDreamy yet... I'm not exactly looking for Male McDreamy.



Greys anatomy is awesomely accurate. They inject high dose epi right into an open beating heart, to treat bradycardia. 

But it would never work because the tumor ate though the pulmonary artery.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I don't watch Greys Anatomy... but it's probably about as accurate as Trauma is to EMS.
> 
> Not a doctor yet, but I do get to have a sweet short white coat. Also, no Female Dr. McDreamy yet... I'm not exactly looking for Male McDreamy.



Are you going for MD or DO?
Or both?


----------



## exodus (Oct 22, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Are you going for MD or DO?
> Or both?



Why would anyone stop at MD?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 22, 2012)

I start my new shift today. 2000 to 0800. SOOO EXCITED!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

achilles said:


> are you going for md or do?
> Or both?




do...


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 22, 2012)

exodus said:


> Why would anyone stop at MD?



My friend is a DO and a pharmacist. I believe he may have a Phd or Mph as well.


----------



## exodus (Oct 22, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> My friend is a DO and a pharmacist. I believe he may have a Phd or Mph as well.



I believe MD is the EMT of doctors.


----------



## exodus (Oct 22, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed there hasn't been any simpsons, american dad, or family guy on in the past few weeks? Last one was on the 7th... What gives?!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

exodus said:


> I believe MD is the EMT of doctors.




As a DO, it would be a crime if I forgot my MD skills. After all, a DO is a MD++.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

exodus said:


> Has anyone else noticed there hasn't been any simpsons, american dad, or family guy on in the past few weeks? Last one was on the 7th... What gives?!




Well, respectively, those shows have jumped the shark, blatant knockoff, and jumped the shark. Not a single tear will be shed when those are cancelled.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I start my new shift today. 2000 to 0800. SOOO EXCITED!



Eww.  I had that shift for a grand total of 2 weeks.  I am NOT a fan of seeing the sun go down, then come back up, while I'm still at work.

Nope, I'll keep my 0800-2000 thank you.  




Although, I DO love the 1400-0200.


----------



## Napper820 (Oct 22, 2012)

Time for network TV,  what's that?

Although Mythbusters on Netflix is getting a workout here.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 22, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Eww.  I had that shift for a grand total of 2 weeks.  I am NOT a fan of seeing the sun go down, then come back up, while I'm still at work.
> 
> Nope, I'll keep my 0800-2000 thank you.
> 
> ...



Agreed.
 1630-0430 is about as late as I'll happily go. I liked my 1530-0330 shift as well. I think anywhere from a 1100-1400 start time would be an awesome shift.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 22, 2012)

1600 to 000 was a nice environment at work but it ruined my social life since I was working it 6 days a week (and routinely skipping the off day for even more OT). When we had 16s as an option I really loved working 0800 to 000 but those all went away and now all we really have are 13s which are not bad since it's a three day work week but man that is a long and busy day shift.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 22, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> My friend is a DO and a pharmacist. I believe he may have a Phd or Mph as well.



Mph is fine but I'm more a fan of NPH


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Mph is fine but I'm more a fan of NPH


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 22, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


>



Simpatico


----------



## exodus (Oct 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Simpatico



Oh god, please dont remind me of that picture which was once someones avatar thou shall not be named.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 22, 2012)

exodus said:


> Oh god, please dont remind me of that picture which was once someones avatar thou shall not be named.



Lol, sorry sorry. Go to your happy place.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

exodus said:


> Oh god, please dont remind me of that picture which was once someones avatar thou shall not be named.




Who was that again? I tend to associate people more with the avatar than their name since a glance at the avatar is enough to recognize it.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 22, 2012)

Woa BBG you retired?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 22, 2012)

exodus said:


> Oh god, please dont remind me of that picture which was once someones avatar thou shall not be named.



I dunno who had that avatar anymore...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 22, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> How can you derail this thread?



By making it about a single topic - i.e. guns.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 22, 2012)

Note to self: when getting the gurney into an elevator make sure yourself and the EMT student are not between the gurney and the back wall of the elevator. When you get to the floor you need, you may not be able to get out in time before the doors close. Then you end up riding the elevator all the way up.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> By making it about a single topic - i.e. guns.




I'm sorry. I must have missed where I can control what other people post or don't post about it. Just because there's a bunch of people discussing firearms doesn't mean that other people can't post about other things. 

Oh, also isn't this thread now railed on discussing the infractions issued because apparently posters are now God and control what other people does and does not post about? Can we derail this thread about something else... like say internet memes?


----------



## Achilles (Oct 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I'm sorry. I must have missed where I can control what other people post or don't post about it. Just because there's a bunch of people discussing firearms doesn't mean that other people can't post about other things.
> 
> Oh, also isn't this thread now railed on discussing the infractions issued because apparently posters are now God and control what other people does and does not post about? Can we derail this thread about something else... like say internet memes?


That post was awesome! Especially the first part!


----------



## SubiEmt (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 22, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Woa BBG you retired?



I like to think of it as a temporary break while I "find myself". 

I decided to step down for a bit so I could refocus on some of my other obligations like school and working enough to not starve to death.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I like to think of it as a temporary break while I "find myself".
> 
> I decided to step down for a bit so I could refocus on some of my other obligations like school and working enough to not starve to death.



I see! I wish the best of luck to you!


----------



## Anjel (Oct 22, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Eww.  I had that shift for a grand total of 2 weeks.  I am NOT a fan of seeing the sun go down, then come back up, while I'm still at work.
> 
> Nope, I'll keep my 0800-2000 thank you.
> 
> ...



Things must be sunnier in Texas. Remember your Michigan days. Sun set at 1830 today in Dryden.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

NLCS Game 7, MNF, and presidential debate... great night tonight.


----------



## Joe (Oct 22, 2012)

Go giants!!!! Game 7 baby!


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 22, 2012)

Joe said:


> Go giants!!!! Game 7 baby!



Psssh Cards all the way


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

Reasons to root for the Giants:
1. California.
2. St. Louis gave the Angels Poo-Holes.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Things must be sunnier in Texas. Remember your Michigan days. Sun set at 1830 today in Dryden.



Wow it set the same time in Livonia!
Weird!:blink:

Tigers will win the series 

Wish Hockey was on!


----------



## Joe (Oct 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Reasons to root for the Giants:
> 1. California.
> 2. St. Louis gave the Angels Poo-Holes.



could be worse... la could be in it.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

Joe said:


> could be worse... la could be in it.




LA has a baseball team? I mean, a real one, not a side show for the parking lot gang beatings.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Reasons to root for the Giants:
> 1. California.
> 2. St. Louis gave the Angels Poo-Holes.



I'm glad we got rid of him. It was all about the money and wants his ego stroked by the management. He killed his legacy. He should have retired in STL. He wanted to be the highest paid player in baseball, he didn't care about anything else.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I'm glad we got rid of him. It was all about the money and wants his ego stroked by the management. He killed his legacy. He should have retired in STL. He wanted to be the highest paid player in baseball, he didn't care about anything else.


Do you have a 12 month return policy?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

Debate time... let's see which campaign needs to call 911 (see... EMS related...) to save their candidacy.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Do you have a 12 month return policy?



You wish.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> You wish.



Who's down 2 runs and just gave up a lead off single?

Edit: 

Sorry, was that followed by a double to the left field corner?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

Giants are going Cardinal hunting.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 22, 2012)

Debate time. Yippee! Playing the Dr. Pepper Debate Drinking Game. (Dr. Pepper is nicer when you have to work in the morning.)


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Debate time. Yippee! Playing the Dr. Pepper Debate Drinking Game. (Dr. Pepper is nicer when you have to work in the morning.)




Debates over... someone just won 1 free internets with the "The 80s called, they want their foreign policy back" retort.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 22, 2012)

My deaf blind mom is enjoying this game except the fans are too excited for her to discern the play by play.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Debates over... someone just won 1 free internets with the "The 80s called, they want their foreign policy back" retort.



Yea, I nearly drowned myself there.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Giants are going Cardinal hunting.



We play best with our backs against the wall. Don't you worry


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> We play best with our backs against the wall. Don't you worry



0-7 isn't backs against the wall... it's approaching mercy rule level for the World Baseball Classic tournament.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Yea, I nearly drowned myself there.




...and then he went and sunk the other dude's battleship. "We have these things called aircraft carriers now."


----------



## Aidey (Oct 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Debates over... someone just won 1 free internets with the "The 80s called, they want their foreign policy back" retort.



+2 with bayonets and horse drawn carriages.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 22, 2012)

Discussions of the elections and debates need to go here:
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=32344


----------



## Aidey (Oct 22, 2012)

I think he might get a couple more internets for the rest of that too. As a female I totally see the 1950s social policy poking through a rift in the space time continuum.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Discussions of the elections and debates need to go here:
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=32344



I was under the impression that discussion of "the candidates and how their platforms affect EMS." were the only posts acceptable in that thread. What we are discussing has nothing to do with EMS and really not much to do with politics. We are discussing the quality of comebacks.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

Let's change this conversation to a discussion about how the kids at the kids table who can't seem to have a polite, adult conversation now have the power to keep the mature adults from discussing perfectly acceptable adult topics politely. 

Seriously... there's nothing wrong with discussing politics. The people who act their IQ more than their age and get all huffy because someone disagrees needs to be the ones who are spanked and told to go to their room. The adults should be allowed to discuss politics.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 22, 2012)

Anybody here play paintball?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

Dad calls: Help, the monitor attached to the laptop doesn't have color anymore and is a weird shade of gray.

Me: Have you tried replugging in the cables?

Dad: I never imagined that that would fix this.

/sigh. Aerospace engineers.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Dad calls: Help, the monitor attached to the laptop doesn't have color anymore and is a weird shade of gray.
> 
> Me: Have you tried replugging in the cables?
> 
> ...



Yup a lose VGA cable will cause that


----------



## Ace 227 (Oct 22, 2012)

I need to vent about a call today and I figure I'd rather put it here than start a new thread, etc.  So here goes:

My partner(Medic) and I(EMT) are dispatched to a local assisted living facility for a LOL who fell and is complaining of left hip pain. She's CAOx3 and still on the floor.  We arrive, assess, and transport ALS due to suspected pelvic fx(later confirmed by ED staff), all with minimal pain to the pt.  The pt wishes to go to an out of area hospital where her family is meeting her so we have a ~30 minute drive to get there. Throughout the trip she reports 0/10 pain due to not being provoked.  We arrive at the ED and bring the pt inside.  This is where I need to vent.  The ED nurse was clearly having a bad day because she directed us to "the only bed without a body in it".  As we are preparing to transfer her over to the bed, the nurse brushes past me to take the far side position.  My partner and I are both strong males and she is a smaller female, so I offer to take the far side if she'll guide the feet/injured leg.  She says "I got it" then hastily says 1,2,3 before yanking the pt violently off the stretcher and on to the bed, which causes our pt to scream loudly and begin to cry.  The nurse then states, in front of the fully oriented pt, "*sigh* this should be fun...".  At which point my partner pulls me out of the room because he could see the look on my face and knew I was about to cause a scene.

Seriously, wtf??  I get she may have been having a rough day but still, my partner and I managed to get her from the ground, to our stretcher, to the ED with almost no pain just by being conscientious.  In 30 seconds this nurse ruined what would have been a well executed call.

End rant.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Dad calls: Help, the monitor attached to the laptop doesn't have color anymore and is a weird shade of gray.
> 
> Me: Have you tried replugging in the cables?
> 
> ...



Dude, were you listening in on one of the tech support calls I took today?  :unsure:


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Dude, were you listening in on one of the tech support calls I took today?  :unsure:




Haha... I've had it happen enough times to my laptop (I dual screen at home), and it was the first thing I thought of. Sometimes I wonder how certain military aircraft are still flying.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 22, 2012)

Ace 227 said:


> I need to vent about a call today and I figure I'd rather put it here than start a new thread, etc.  So here goes:
> 
> My partner(Medic) and I(EMT) are dispatched to a local assisted living facility for a LOL who fell and is complaining of left hip pain. She's CAOx3 and still on the floor.  We arrive, assess, and transport ALS due to suspected pelvic fx(later confirmed by ED staff), all with minimal pain to the pt.  The pt wishes to go to an out of area hospital where her family is meeting her so we have a ~30 minute drive to get there. Throughout the trip she reports 0/10 pain due to not being provoked.  We arrive at the ED and bring the pt inside.  This is where I need to vent.  The ED nurse was clearly having a bad day because she directed us to "the only bed without a body in it".  As we are preparing to transfer her over to the bed, the nurse brushes past me to take the far side position.  My partner and I are both strong males and she is a smaller female, so I offer to take the far side if she'll guide the feet/injured leg.  She says "I got it" then hastily says 1,2,3 before yanking the pt violently off the stretcher and on to the bed, which causes our pt to scream loudly and begin to cry.  The nurse then states, in front of the fully oriented pt, "*sigh* this should be fun...".  At which point my partner pulls me out of the room because he could see the look on my face and knew I was about to cause a scene.
> 
> ...



Turn her in.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 22, 2012)

Had a guy on my plane today who was in WWII! The guy actually fought Nazis. I kept walking up to my co workers poking them in the chest and saying "hey that guy fought Nazis, what have you done with your life"  can't believe I got to shake the hand of guy who fought Nazis.

Also the guy has the ultimate topper.

Yeah I took a twelve point buck with pocket knife Tuesday.

I fought Nazis.

I drive a Maserati.

I fought Nazis.

I bench press 340.

I
     fought
                  Nazis.


----------



## Jon (Oct 22, 2012)

you're flying again, BBG? Awesome. And awesome story, too!


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 22, 2012)

You drive a Maserati?


----------



## Achilles (Oct 22, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> You drive a Maserati?



That's what the guy that was fighting the Nazis drives


----------



## Jambi (Oct 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Dad calls: Help, the monitor attached to the laptop doesn't have color anymore and is a weird shade of gray.
> 
> Me: Have you tried replugging in the cables?
> 
> ...



I had the power cable not plugged in talk with my mother a few months ago.  Lets just say that I started my life in the computer business, and I got out of it for a reason...:rofl:


----------



## Jambi (Oct 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Had a guy on my plane today who was in WWII! The guy actually fought Nazis. I kept walking up to my co workers poking them in the chest and saying "hey that guy fought Nazis, what have you done with your life"  can't believe I got to shake the hand of guy who fought Nazis.
> 
> Also the guy has the ultimate topper.
> 
> ...



Had a WWII patient a few years back with chest pain.  I asked the standard pain scale questions, and I said, "imagine being shot is a 10/10." He looked at me, laughed, and said, "I don't need to imagine. Those Nazi Bast***s shot me twice."  He was a cool dude, and luckily is turned out to be angina.

I almost asked him to rate the pain from 1 to 8mm Mauser, but the filter in my head kicked in just in time.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 23, 2012)

Jon said:


> you're flying again, BBG? Awesome. And awesome story, too!



Meeting the guy just made my day. Kind of puts it all in perspective. Yeah I'm back in the skies. Trying to ease back into it. I'm still having some issues pain wise so I'm trying not to stray too far from home.



abckidsmom said:


> You drive a Maserati?



That would be the biggest waste of a Maserati in the history of wasted cars. I'd be "that guy" who drives a 400 horse power car 15 miles an hour under the speed limit in the far right lane.



Achilles said:


> That's what the guy that was fighting the Nazis drives



I doubt it but it should be. The guy had a handshake like a mill press. I'm pretty sure I winced when I shook his hand and I probably failed the macho test, but you know what? I got no problem failing the macho test against a guy that fought goddamn nazis


----------



## Jambi (Oct 23, 2012)

The Marines at Camp Pendleton are doing artillery drills tonight.  It bugs some people, but I like it.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 23, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I had the power cable not plugged in talk with my mother a few months ago.  Lets just say that I started my life in the computer business, and I got out of it for a reason...:rofl:


My Mother is one of those people who downloads anything shiney and always ends up with several random toolbars slowing her computer down (as well as a homepage set to "my web search"). I was at my parent's house over the weekend, pulled off the browser add-ons (thank God I finally broke her from AOL for Firefox), deleted a few files, set Malwarebytes to work. I go take a shower and what's the first thing she does? She gets on the computer and cancels my scan. 

GRRRR!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 23, 2012)

Jambi said:


> The Marines at Camp Pendleton are doing artillery drills tonight.  It bugs some people, but I like it.



When the Army does it near here, it vibrates the whole house, even though their target area is 15 miles away.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 23, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> My Mother is one of those people who downloads anything shiney and always ends up with several random toolbars slowing her computer down (as well as a homepage set to "my web search"). I was at my parent's house over the weekend, pulled off the browser add-ons (thank God I finally broke her from AOL for Firefox), deleted a few files, set Malwarebytes to work. I go take a shower and what's the first thing she does? She gets on the computer and cancels my scan.
> 
> GRRRR!



Working in IT and tech support, I've come to the conclusion that some people should not be given anything more technologically complicated than an Etch-a-Sketch or a Crayon.


----------



## Jon (Oct 23, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> When the Army does it near here, it vibrates the whole house, even though their target area is 15 miles away.



Oooh.

Sounds like a fun time.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 23, 2012)

That's awesome BBG. I always love meeting those guys. I think I posted it on here already, but my dad, who is retired Navy, just got to award the Bronze Star to a Navy Corpsman from the 6th Naval Beach Battlion, in 1944, they were attached to the 16th RCT, 1st ID landing at Omaha Beach in Normandy. Man that guy has some stories. Wounded by machine gun fire and a Nazi 88 round, he said it was 12 hours before he could really get off his belly. At one point, he was holding pressure on an artery with one hand and firing his M1 Carbine with the other hand.

Those guys are amazing. Calling them the Greatest Generation is an understatement. I'd like to see 16-19 year olds, by the hundreds of thousands flock to recruiters to sign up today. Thousands of guys lied or fast talked their way in at 16 and 17 years old! You don't see that kind your people any more.

And they are dying, thousands a day. More WWII vets die every day today than were killed a day fighting in the war. I talk to them every chance I get. I regret the times I have not gotten to talk to my grandad about his time in the war. He was in the Pacific from 1942 through 1945. And now he's had a stroke and so so so much history and stories of sacrifice are locked up inside him.

I think you realize it, but we need to learn from these guys. They are an amazing, critical part of our history.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 23, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> That's awesome BBG. I always love meeting those guys. I think I posted it on here already, but my dad, who is retired Navy, just got to award the Bronze Star to a Navy Corpsman from the 6th Naval Beach Battlion, in 1944, they were attached to the 16th RCT, 1st ID landing at Omaha Beach in Normandy. Man that guy has some stories. Wounded by machine gun fire and a Nazi 88 round, he said it was 12 hours before he could really get off his belly. At one point, he was holding pressure on an artery with one hand and firing his M1 Carbine with the other hand.
> 
> Those guys are amazing. Calling them the Greatest Generation is an understatement. I'd like to see 16-19 year olds, by the hundreds of thousands flock to recruiters to sign up today. Thousands of guys lied or fast talked their way in at 16 and 17 years old! You don't see that kind your people any more.
> 
> ...



I always make it a point to go up to guys wearing retired military caps and shake their hand. I think this was my first WWII veteran though. It just occurred to me as I was shaking his hand that the guy had honest to god fought nazis. I grew up with Indiana jones and wolfenstine but this guy was a true part of history. Very humbling.

That's not to take anything away from other vets I appreciate them all but wow this one just kind of blew me away.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 23, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> When the Army does it near here, it vibrates the whole house, even though their target area is 15 miles away.



Yakima Firing Range?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 23, 2012)

Used to ride my dirt bike way inside the fence line at the fort bliss/Biggs field firing ranges in el paso. I was never there during live fire but it was fun wandering around and seeing all the enormous shells and shot up tanks and such. Eventually I'd be spotted and a couple privates in a jeep would chase me for a while. I'd eventually give up and they'd escort me off base. Much fun was has.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm all set with that. Ill have the basic do it.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 23, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I'm all set with that. Ill have the basic do it.



The sweet sweet smell of GI bleed!


----------



## Anjel (Oct 23, 2012)

On and in a different note. The breaks and power steering just went out on our truck. In front of the scene of a shooting we just went on. Awesome.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 23, 2012)

From my NRP book... Why can't they tell this to Basics so I don't get dirty looks when I take the patient they give me off the NRB(#11)


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 23, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I'm all set with that. Ill have the basic do it.




A finger or tube in every hole.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 23, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Had a guy on my plane today who was in WWII! The guy actually fought Nazis. I kept walking up to my co workers poking them in the chest and saying "hey that guy fought Nazis, what have you done with your life"  can't believe I got to shake the hand of guy who fought Nazis.
> 
> Also the guy has the ultimate topper.
> 
> ...



That is totally cool!  I had a patient a couple years ago that was a WWII vet.  He moved to the US sometime after the war.  I swear he has to be one of the coolest people I ever met.  He was a double agent for Great Britain.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 23, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> A finger or tube in every hole.



Sounds like a service guarantee


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 23, 2012)

A local police officer was shot and killed in my area this morning on a traffic stop.

We've lost two now this week. One struck by a car on a traffic stop and another fatally shot.

Very sad week here.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 23, 2012)

Power steering pump blew out on my truck, and I can't afford to fix it until next week. 

Silver lining: I won't have to work my triceps or lats in the gym for a week


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 23, 2012)

I had patients who HAD BEEN Nazis. They were very polite.

I had patients who ARE Nazis. Insufferable obnoxious and just smart enough to hurt someone.

AND I levered my 1960 F-100 p/u truck out of a little ditch wth my swiss army knife and a sapling. (True).


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 23, 2012)

*Slow forum*

So, what's the best knife for EMS?



<_<:rofl:


----------



## Hemostatic (Oct 23, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> so, what's the best knife for ems?






At least 3 of them.....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 23, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I'm all set with that. Ill have the basic do it.



You're learning!! Haha


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 23, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> A local police officer was shot and killed in my area this morning on a traffic stop.
> 
> We've lost two now this week. One struck by a car on a traffic stop and another fatally shot.
> 
> Very sad week here.



Was there any doubt the traffic in new york is killer?

sorry gallows humor, couldn't help it.


----------



## Rhonda (Oct 23, 2012)

Worked an 8 hour shift and didn't see a single patient.


----------



## gebhartme (Oct 23, 2012)

*good stuff*

nice thread


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 23, 2012)

gebhartme said:


> nice thread



Only 8 more quality posts such as this one


----------



## medic417 (Oct 23, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed how lame this site has become?

Oh and I bet gebhartme posts a bunch of worthless posts so he can sell his stuff.


----------



## gebhartme (Oct 23, 2012)

*haha*

It seems as if i'm being followed????  anyways i'm not sure why the ten post rule is there.  I'm trying to help out this community!!!  7 to go....


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 23, 2012)

So many of the personalities that keep it entertaining get banned (usaf, brown (although he did turn out to be a troll), etc.)


----------



## gebhartme (Oct 23, 2012)

*Alright, I'll go elsewhere*

not as welcoming as i thought......take care all and it's nice to see there's a resource website for all emt's out there.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 23, 2012)

Only 6 more to go


----------



## Aidey (Oct 23, 2012)

We are perfectly welcoming, but you aren't really following the spirit of the rule. Posting 10 random things doesn't tell us anything about you.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 23, 2012)

They caught the savage who shot a cop by me today.

I wish NY supported capital punishment.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 23, 2012)

All I can say after reading this forum over these last few days is that I am happy that in both places I live that Fire and EMS get's along just fine. The amount of "fire based EMS needs to die" posts as of late is starting to get a little old.

The quality of an EMS system has nothing to do with the agency that it falls under. If you have crappy providers providing crappy care, then you have a crappy department. That's it. You cannot expand that generalization, just because the fire department in your area sucks at EMS does not mean that fire based EMS sucks everywhere. Then there's the whole "you can only be good at one thing at a time" argument. Being a FF/Medic is too complicated! Really? So why are all the sudden we calling for EMS to run heavy rescue? I thought you could only be a paramedic and nothing else? 

Again, I am happy that fire and EMS get along where I am. When the engine medic and ambulance medic step out of their rigs here there are hellos and respect. I guess I don't understand where the anti-fire attitude comes from. And before anyone asks, I have had my fair share of encounters with FFs on scene. They were either helpful, or they weren't and I took control of the scene and did what I needed to do as if they weren't there. Then I forgot about it, and moved on.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 23, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> They caught the savage who shot a cop by me today.
> 
> I wish NY supported capital punishment.



Bring em to Texas we got an express line.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 23, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Has anyone else noticed how lame this site has become?
> 
> Oh and I bet gebhartme posts a bunch of worthless posts so he can sell his stuff.



See above.


----------



## MrJones (Oct 23, 2012)

Rhonda said:


> Worked an 8 hour shift and didn't see a single patient.



I did a 12 on Sunday with the same result. On the one hand, it was nice that no one needed emergency medical services, but on the other hand - booorrrrrinnng.


----------



## gebhartme (Oct 23, 2012)

*about me....*

I enjoy long strolls on the beach, soothing sounds of the ocean......

no really though, i'm in the military and i buy storage lockers as a hobby.  I came across a lot of emt accessories and gear.  I was trying to locate a community that would be interested.  I'm not an emt and do not have any posts that relate to the field of an emt.  I've spoke with some of our local emt's and already have helped them out.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 23, 2012)

Amen, Tigger. It's hard to imagine such a fire/EMS rivalry. Everyone around here works together great. Very much a team atmosphere. And yes; the style of system shouldn't effect the quality of care. It's easy to point out some of the stand-out services of a particular style, but there are just as many or more of those style systems that are very poor.


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 23, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Bring em to Texas we got an express line.



nevermind that some of those people didn't actually do it...

:unsure:

I think about the dumbest thing anyone can do is shoot a cop. Especially if they hope to escape.

You shoot some random non LE person, maybe a few cops will look for you.

You shoot a cop and every LE agency in the world is looking for you.

Just not a good escape plan.


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 23, 2012)

gebhartme said:


> I enjoy long strolls on the beach, soothing sounds of the ocean......
> 
> no really though, i'm in the military and i buy storage lockers as a hobby.  I came across a lot of emt accessories and gear.  I was trying to locate a community that would be interested.  I'm not an emt and do not have any posts that relate to the field of an emt.  I've spoke with some of our local emt's and already have helped them out.



He's the whacker repo and liquidation guy...

That is awesome.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 23, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> nevermind that some of those people didn't actually do it...
> 
> :unsure:
> 
> ...



This guy caused an accident and drove off. (hit and run)

Cops chased em, pulled em over. He shoots the officer 4 times in chest.

He drives off again, has 4 flats so he stops, shoots a civilian in the head and takes his car. 

Gets caught trying to flee.


For whatever reason the officer did not have his vest on and was mortally wounded.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 23, 2012)

Hang his *** in Central Park :glare:


----------



## gebhartme (Oct 23, 2012)

*???*



Veneficus said:


> He's the whacker repo and liquidation guy...
> 
> That is awesome.



What's that suppose to mean?


----------



## medic417 (Oct 23, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> nevermind that some of those people didn't actually do it...



Yup everyone in prison is innocent.


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 23, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Yup everyone in prison is innocent.



I didn't say they were innocent. They may just not have killed somebody.

Like most GSW victims are just fine upstanding citizens, minding their own business, taking their library books back in a bad neighborhood at 2am. 

(if it's one thing the 2 dudes cannot stand, it is somebody minding their own business)


----------



## Tigger (Oct 23, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Amen, Tigger. It's hard to imagine such a fire/EMS rivalry. Everyone around here works together great. Very much a team atmosphere. And yes; the style of system shouldn't effect the quality of care. It's easy to point out some of the stand-out services of a particular style, but there are just as many or more of those style systems that are very poor.



I also find it funny that when I occasionally peruse the likes of firehouse forums that you don't really find a whole lot of posts slamming EMS. Wonder why that is....


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 23, 2012)

gebhartme said:


> What's that suppose to mean?



We have people in EMS who once they get involved go out and buy all kinds of stuff that costs a lot, they don't need, or is totally useless.

They do things like buy lights and sirens for their personal vehicles, personal medical kits that rival most ambulance equipment, radios, pagers, and scanners that SETI would be envious of, Fire or EMS logos on all of their cloths, bumper stickers, etc. 

They then either troll around their area waiting to help "when something goes wrong and they are needed" or show up at their actual fire/EMS job with a belt full of gadgets that would make batman envious.

In most cases they chill out after a couple of years, but can't bring themselves to just trash the $1000s in gear they have. Some stay that way their entire lives.

It sounds like you came across such a trove in your storage buying hobby.

We have a couple of different names for them but "whacker" is the most derogatory we can post here.

AKA "Ricky rescue"


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 23, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> We have people in EMS who once they get involved go out and buy all kinds of stuff that costs a lot, they don't need, or is totally useless.
> 
> They do things like buy lights and sirens for their personal vehicles, personal medical kits that rival most ambulance equipment, radios, pagers, and scanners that SETI would be envious of, Fire or EMS logos on all of their cloths, bumper stickers, etc.
> 
> ...



There was a time when I had a flashlight, shears, multi tool, glove holder, rescue hook thingy, radio strap and an asp on my belt. 

Having those things were kind of impressioned upon me by coworkers when I was new...


Now I carry a flashlight shears and a radio.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 23, 2012)

Tactical Medic spot opened up on our TEMS Team...I guess I should start whooping my *** into shape for the agility test, eh?

I doubt they will hire me with how junior I am but after lots of talking with peers and friends I might as well try, right?


----------



## Napper820 (Oct 23, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I also find it funny that when I occasionally peruse the likes of firehouse forums that you don't really find a whole lot of posts slamming EMS. Wonder why that is....



I've done third rides with FD and private service.  I haven't heard anything derogatory from them.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 23, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> There was a time when I had a flashlight, shears, multi tool, glove holder, rescue hook thingy, radio strap and an asp on my belt.
> 
> Having those things were kind of impressioned upon me by coworkers when I was new...
> 
> ...



Ya'll are allowed to carry ASPs? Are you trained in their use in the academy or something?

Boston EMS has handcuffs which makes them the envy of every private EMT in the city rofl but they are trained in their use by the PD during their academy. I had a partner that carried them on his batbelt, one day a supervisor finally noticed and well it was awkward. Now he uses the handcuff case as a glove holder...


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 23, 2012)

Worst that could happen is they tell you no. Best that could happen is get you into shape, you see the application process, get seen, and maybe get picked up! I'm not on our Tac Medic team since they're PD based, but I help instruct quite a bit of their training and always have a blast


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 23, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Ya'll are allowed to carry ASPs? Are you trained in their use in the academy or something?
> 
> Boston EMS has handcuffs which makes them the envy of every private EMT in the city rofl but they are trained in their use by the PD during their academy. I had a partner that carried them on his batbelt, one day a supervisor finally noticed and well it was awkward. Now he uses the handcuff case as a glove holder...



Nope... Someone preached selling it to me new and I figured "o hey thats a cool gadget sure il take it!" About a week later it was in my closet and remains there to this day.

Still a cool gadget though :rofl:

If someone decides to come into my house uninvited I am fully prepared to beat them, assuming it hasn't rusted by now.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 23, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Worst that could happen is they tell you no. Best that could happen is get you into shape, you see the application process, get seen, and maybe get picked up! I'm not on our Tac Medic team since they're PD based, but I help instruct quite a bit of their training and always have a blast



That was my thought as well. Worst case scenario they meet me and see that I'm interested and get told "come back with more experience", that's the only qualification I don't meet.

Best case scenario I get a sweet new side job 

Our TEMS team is based through the agency I work for and works with all local SWAT teams including the Feds. Seems like it would be an awesome change of pace.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 23, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That was my thought as well. Worst case scenario they meet me and see that I'm interested and get told "come back with more experience", that's the only qualification I don't meet.
> 
> Best case scenario I get a sweet new side job
> 
> Our TEMS team is based through the agency I work for and works with all local SWAT teams including the Feds. Seems like it would be an awesome change of pace.



Dude go for it. Like you said, worse they will say is come back later. I would love to do TEMS... In fact debating doing a TEMS course since I can get my volly agency to pay for it (only worthwhile bit of running with a VFD), so when I move to somewhere other than NM I might be able to get on with a TEMS team


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 23, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> There was a time when I had a flashlight, shears, multi tool, glove holder, rescue hook thingy, radio strap and an asp on my belt.
> 
> Having those things were kind of impressioned upon me by coworkers when I was new...
> 
> ...



Before the cargo style EMS pants, I had a glove pouch, shears, a mini-maglight, and a set of kelly forcepts.

After cargo pants, I just kept the gloves in the pockets. 

The forcepts were extremely useful for 2 things. 

Most importantly: getting the damn cotton out of the baby ASA bottles that my fingers didn't fit in and secondly as a really efficent gripping tool when I had to perform on the fly repairs of equipment. It was sort of like plyers and a screwdriver all in one.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 23, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Before the cargo style EMS pants, I had a glove pouch, shears, a mini-maglight, and a set of kelly forcepts.
> 
> After cargo pants, I just kept the gloves in the pockets.
> 
> ...



As far as carrying gloves now I have a morning ritual I perform every time I get to work now.

I get my drug pouch, walk into the supply room and rip open an IV start kit. I remove the two pairs of gloves in the nice folded things they come in and stick them in the drug pouch.


FDNY won't buy us BDU style cargo pants. They claim it will interfere with putting on our bunker gear in the event of a fire or MCI because the pockets will be too wide... 

Maybe the wearer is just too wide...


----------



## Tigger (Oct 23, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Nope... Someone preached selling it to me new and I figured "o hey thats a cool gadget sure il take it!" About a week later it was in my closet and remains there to this day.
> 
> Still a cool gadget though :rofl:
> 
> If someone decides to come into my house uninvited I am fully prepared to beat them, assuming it hasn't rusted by now.



I saw one at a pawn shop for 20 bucks and almost bought it, they are kinda cool looking.


----------



## Jon (Oct 23, 2012)

Expandable batons are a good tool. Bear in mind, in some jurisdictions, they can be MORE controlled to own than firearms.


I used to wear a batbelt on the squad. Stopped after not too long. Then I wore one for years working Security. Now the only duty rig I usually wear is my "work" rig for armed security. Come to think of it, I still have one I could wear for EMS set up - I just have never had the desire to wear it. Hmm... Maybe I'll try again sometime.


----------



## JDub (Oct 23, 2012)

I had to get a titer test done to prove my immunity to Hep B for my Paramedic program today and I was happy that for the first time ever, someone was able to successfully draw blood out of my AC. I was impressed. 

Much better than when I wanted to donate plasma and the phlebotomist refused to even try and start an IV on me. 



PoeticInjustice said:


> So many of the personalities that keep it entertaining get banned (usaf, brown (although he did turn out to be a troll), etc.)



Wait... USAF and MrBrown got banned? I was just wondering why I hadn't seen them post in a while...

It seems to me that "Keep the forum friendly" rules only make forums boring. But I guess that's why I am not a moderator.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 23, 2012)

JDub said:


> I had to get a titer test done to prove my immunity to Hep B for my Paramedic program today and I was happy that for the first time ever, someone was able to successfully draw blood out of my AC. I was impressed.
> 
> Much better than when I wanted to donate plasma and the phlebotomist refused to even try and start an IV on me.
> 
> ...



I had to get that done today too for my critical care. I thought my proof of vaccination would be enough, but noooo. lol. I hate needles


----------



## JDub (Oct 23, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I had to get that done today too for my critical care. I thought my proof of vaccination would be enough, but noooo. lol. I hate needles



Well see, I got the first two shots in the series last year before I went into my EMT-Basic class and I just forgot to get my third one. I knew I had serologic immunity because of a blood draw for a previous job, but they no longer had my records since I quit. So my choice was pay $99 to get the final shot, or pay $49 to get the titer.

I didn't even end up having to pay either. I went to this place that does all sorts of lab tests so that I could get my drug test done and I asked them about titer tests and when they told me how much it cost, I turned it down. But the owner of the place offered that if I would give them a honest review on Google Maps, that he would throw in the titer test for free. Win!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 23, 2012)

Jon said:


> Expandable batons are a good tool. Bear in mind, in some jurisdictions, they can be MORE controlled to own than firearms.



They work pretty well on aggressive dogs, too.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 23, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> They work pretty well on aggressive dogs, too.



As do fire extinguishers (no joke) learned that in the fire academy


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 23, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Nope... Someone preached selling it to me new and I figured "o hey thats a cool gadget sure il take it!" About a week later it was in my closet and remains there to this day.
> 
> Still a cool gadget though :rofl:
> 
> If someone decides to come into my house uninvited I am fully prepared to beat them, assuming it hasn't rusted by now.



Just hope it isn't Tonya Harding's boyfriend.


----------



## JDub (Oct 23, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> They work pretty well on aggressive dogs, too.



What doesn't work on aggressive dogs you might ask? Mace.

My dad learned that lesson the hard way trying to break up two rottweilers that were fighting. Instead he just created a mace filled room with two angry dogs still going at it.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 24, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I also find it funny that when I occasionally peruse the likes of firehouse forums that you don't really find a whole lot of posts slamming EMS. Wonder why that is....




...because it's a side venture and nothing else. when you go over to Firehouse.com, how much discussion of EMS anything do you see?


----------



## Tigger (Oct 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...because it's a side venture and nothing else. when you go over to Firehouse.com, how much discussion of EMS anything do you see?



Depends, I really don't spend much time over there. Their EMS forum is pretty dead, that's for sure. It's a firefighting forum, I expect that they would talk about you know, firefighting. 

Here I expect that we talk about EMS, not b!tch about how much fire sucks. There is certainly a difference.

EMS is not a side venture where I live. The crews get that. They spend as much time training with the medical division as the fire training division. The side of the engines don't say "FIRE DEPT" they say "PARAMEDIC SERVICES SINCE 1979." The department is proud to be the lead EMS agency, and becoming a medic is competitive. They do not give significant preference to medics in the hiring process, preferring to train them themselves. You do not have to be a medic to promote either, the medics here want to be medics. This is the second largest department in the state for what it's worth.

We has non fire based EMS providers have no basis whatsoever to judge whether or not fire department likes providing EMS or not. It is a complete disservice to numerous departments nationwide that provide excellent patient care and service delivery to call EMS a "side-venture."


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 24, 2012)

Tigger said:


> We has non fire based EMS providers have no basis whatsoever to judge whether or not fire department likes providing EMS or not. It is a complete disservice to numerous departments nationwide that provide excellent patient care and service delivery to call EMS a "side-venture."



...and yet we have the greater Los Angeles area where paramedics are too stupid to even read a 12 lead for a STEMI notification. That's a job best left for the machine, and the paramedics see no problem with it. Oh, and call 911 and 99.99% of the time you'll get a fire medic.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...and yet we have the greater Los Angeles area where paramedics are too stupid to even read a 12 lead for a STEMI notification. That's a job best left for the machine, and the paramedics see no problem with it. Oh, and call 911 and 99.99% of the time you'll get a fire medic.



What does that have to do with EMS being run by a fire department? LA has crappy paramedics (apparently). Again, that has zero to do with the fact that they are fire based. None. It has everything to do with inadequate education. But that is not endemic to fire departments. I would not doubt that there are 3rd service EMS agencies out there that do the same thing with 12 leads. I have no interest in wasting my time reading other agencies to find them.


----------



## Chris07 (Oct 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...and yet we have the greater Los Angeles area where paramedics are too stupid to even read a 12 lead for a STEMI notification. That's a job best left for the machine, and the paramedics see no problem with it. Oh, and call 911 and 99.99% of the time you'll get a fire medic.



...that seems more like a county ems system failure. A private medic is not allowed to read a 12 lead either, in fact a private medic in LA county is more useless since they typically aren't allowed to use standing field protocols and must thus have base contact for everything. Private or fire there is no difference, thus a system failure.

Then again you could argue that the system fails because fire departments (the largest ems provider in the county) are resitant to better education because of the cost of training the entire department (a pitfall to having an entirely cross-trained department). What's the alternative? Encourage affordable medic mills and cater to the lowest common denominator.

There are some great Fire medics in LA but because the fire departments make up 80% of the ems commissions their will is what goes. Until county officials grow a spine and push for better education and a better system, the machines will continue to read 12 leads.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 24, 2012)

Gas prices are dropping just in time for the election. 

Whatever. I filled up for 30bucks today.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Gas prices are dropping just in time for the election.
> 
> Whatever. I filled up for 30bucks today.



Must be nice. My 4dr wrangler takes 22.5 gallons :sad:


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 24, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Must be nice. My 4dr wrangler takes 22.5 gallons :sad:



I think my 2 Door takes 18 gal. The 16 Mpg is killing me


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 24, 2012)

Ugh. Just had a huge face palm. 

I was just having a discussion with two medics who believe its a waste to require our FTOs be degreed. 

"There's plenty of FTOs who've been here a long time without degrees... And they do just fine."

Yeah. Why should we increase the educational requirement for the medics responsible for shaping the practice of our department when 20 years of tradition is what's really important.


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 24, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Ugh. Just had a huge face palm.
> 
> I was just having a discussion with two medics who believe its a waste to require our FTOs be degreed.
> 
> ...



I assure you, it is not just your department that thinks that way. 

I know of departments where FTO is an automatic promotion based on years of service.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 24, 2012)

Vene, it's not like that here. Or, at least it's not like that any longer. Our senior staff know that the times are a-changin'. 

And not all of the department thinks that a degree is useless, but the old salty guys think its a waste of time. 

All of our promotional processes require "progression toward a degree". I believe that it will become "degree mandatory" as the dinosaurs retire out. 

We need to break the "tenure is a basis for promotion" cycle.


----------



## MrJones (Oct 24, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Must be nice. My 4dr wrangler takes 22.5 gallons :sad:





ChaseZ33 said:


> I think my 2 Door takes 18 gal. The 16 Mpg is killing me



Be glad you don't have my Dodge 3500. It holds 35 gallons. Of diesel. And I wish I could see 16 MPG. :sad:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 24, 2012)

firstshirt said:


> Be glad you don't have my Dodge 3500. It holds 35 gallons. Of diesel. And I wish I could see 16 MPG. :sad:



If you are driving a 3500 series RAM as a personal vehicle EMS better not be your source of income...

Isn't 3500 an industrial model.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 24, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> If you are driving a 3500 series RAM as a personal vehicle EMS better not be your source of income...
> 
> Isn't 3500 an industrial model.



We have a few that do. Granted they are slightly older ones. 3500 is just your normal dually or non dually 1 ton.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 24, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I think my 2 Door takes 18 gal. The 16 Mpg is killing me



I would love that. Try 26 gallons and getting 13.5 mpg. Takes about $70-80 to fill up from a quarter tank. I get about 250 miles per 3/4 of a tank.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 24, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> 3500 is just your normal dually or non dually 1 ton.



yup...though I call 2500/3500 3/4 or 1 ton trucks, preferably diesal, "fire sign."  they can also be called "bro" trucks, but a common factor is that it must be raised (4x4 or not), never tow, and be driven to the firestation on a regular basis.

Also seen on these trucks are.numerous "skin," "independent," or "shocker" stickers, and some sort of obligatory MMA decal.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 24, 2012)

My F 250 takes 39.5 gallons of diesel, but I get 21 miles to a gallon. Its nice.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 24, 2012)

My 4.7L v8 Jeep gets like 13 mpg or less...I need to tear into the motor because it's been steadily getting worse


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 24, 2012)

Jambi said:


> yup...though I call 2500/3500 3/4 or 1 ton trucks, preferably diesal, "fire sign."  they can also be called "bro" trucks, but a common factor is that it must be raised (4x4 or not), never tow, and be driven to the firestation on a regular basis.
> 
> Also seen on these trucks are.numerous "skin," "independent," or "shocker" stickers, and some sort of obligatory MMA decal.



You know I was gonna post this...so true.

FWIW my Land Cruiser gets 9-11 mpg around town and 13-14 on the highway.

And I dont care.


----------



## MrJones (Oct 24, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> If you are driving a 3500 series RAM as a personal vehicle EMS better not be your source of income...
> 
> Isn't 3500 an industrial model.



EMS is not my only source of income, and the 3500 cab/chassis version could be considered an industrial model. The basic 3500 pickup, not so much.

My 3500 is a farm truck (for hauling hay, equipment, horses, etc) and (sadly for my wallet) daily driver.  And, other than having the Laramie package, it's not raised, stickered (in fact, I stripped off all the factory emblems) or otherwise pimped out.

I do so miss the days pre-Katrina when diesel was cheaper than gasoline


----------



## Anjel (Oct 24, 2012)

I get 375miles per tank.

Which is 12 gallons


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Just shoot me.....

I can't win.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 24, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Just shoot me.....
> 
> I can't win.



Ok, let me grab my.......oh wait I forgot we are supposed to check our guns at the door before entering this thread.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 24, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> My F 250 takes 39.5 gallons of diesel, but I get 21 miles to a gallon. Its nice.



You must have an older one because you have he dual tanks (front &rear) 
Because my 250 only takes 38 gallons


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 24, 2012)

21 is pretty solid for a truck but it's still a lot more per gallon cost wise.

F-250s are sweet though.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 24, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> 21 is pretty solid for a truck but it's still a lot more per gallon cost wise.
> 
> *F-250s are sweet though*.


Red ones are the best


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Red ones are the best



Amen to that! Red is the only color good enough......

And yea, 1993, dual 19.5 gallon tanks.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 24, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> 21 is pretty solid for a truck but it's still a lot more per gallon cost wise.



True. But the turbo diesel is so nice when you haul tons of hay or feed, or a stock trailer full of cows. Stuff like that. 

And you cut the muffler out sounds like a combination between a Cat D8 and a Gulfstream-V. Awesome....

Gas trucks sound stupid with no muffler.


----------



## firetender (Oct 24, 2012)

*'92 Honda Civic*

42 MPG Highway
35 MPG City
39 MPG Volcano (my average)

We've got a total of about 30 miles of Highway on Maui (55 MPH), through three arteries. I usually stick to driving around the Volcano on off-times and hit 8 lights each way, to and from work a few days a week,

I live at about 2,500 feet up Mt. Haleakala. For the most part I coast downhill on one of the major arteries (10 mile stretch!) and take the more gently sloping back roads home.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 24, 2012)

Procotored NREMT-B stations this am. Borderline painful...let me tell you! I just kept telling myself, "you were this awkward at some point too..."


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 24, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Bring em to Texas we got an express line.



True.

Sure our libraries suck and we've stopped funding healthcare for 100s of thousands of people (mostly women) across the state but we have no problem spending 2.5 million to prove we're tough on crime. 

2 million dollars to execute a death row inmate vs 700k per 40 years in supermax facility

Difference = 1.3 million dollars

1.3 million dollars =

13 new police officers (training and first year salary)
or
20 new teachers
or
7500 well woman health care check ups
or
10 paid scholarships to medical school
or
360 scholarships to paramedic school
or
4500 years of birth control (avoiding 200-250 unplanned pregnancies costing 15k each or about 3.5 million dollars)
or
School supplies for 6000 school children

Yay Texas, we're number one in hyper expensive corpses  gotta love seeing justice carried out.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 24, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> 2 million dollars to execute a death row inmate vs 700k per 40 years in supermax facility



Why does it cost 2 million? Give me $100 and some IV KCL and ill get the job done.


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 24, 2012)

firetender said:


> 42 MPG Highway
> 35 MPG City
> 39 MPG Volcano (my average)



The last car I owned in the US before moving to Europe (where I have no need of a car) 

1.9L diesel VW Jetta,

35-45 mpg city. (depending mostly on traffic)

55-60 highway. (depending on air in the tires and how close I was to getting the water out of the tank)

Filled the tank, drove from Cleveland, Ohio to Niagra Falls, Canada, spent 3 days in the city, drove to Toronto, Canada, 3 more days in the city and back, parked my car in the parking lot at home with 1/4 tank of fuel left.

If I ever buy another car again, it will definately be a diesel VW or Mercedes. (same engine)


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 24, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Why does it cost 2 million? Give me $100 and some IV KCL and ill get the job done.



$50 and a syringe full of air.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 24, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Why does it cost 2 million? Give me $100 and some IV KCL and ill get the job done.





JPINFV said:


> $50 and a syringe full of air.



Too easy...You're forgetting this is a government run operation


----------



## firetender (Oct 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Too easy...You're forgetting this is a government run operation


 
So. then it goes to the lowest bidder!


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 24, 2012)

The hospital is slammed today. Every floor is full. We have 6 patients in various other departments waiting to get transfered and ICU trying to d/c patients down to us. We just turfed all our code 2/3 patients to Ortho, I'm sure they loved that.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> $50 and a syringe full of air.



$10.80. Keep the ten. Ought-six is about .80/round. 

Very cheap.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 24, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> $10.80. Keep the ten. Ought-six is about .80/round.
> 
> Very cheap.



And the labor for digging should be cheap (free) too.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 24, 2012)

*Change of pace!*

Anyone else an INTJ?












and one of my favorites!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 24, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> The last car I owned in the US before moving to Europe (where I have no need of a car)
> 
> 1.9L diesel VW Jetta,
> 
> ...



Great car. Friend has one.

Honestly wish I bought one instead of my wrangler. And the jetta is $10,000 cheaper too.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 24, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Anyone else an INTJ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First I had to google what that was lol

And I would be the exact opposite.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Jambi said:


> And the labor for digging should be cheap (free) too.



Especially in Texas :-D


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 24, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Why does it cost 2 million? Give me $100 and some IV KCL and ill get the job done.



Actually the lowest number I could find was 2.3 million, the average is actually 2.5 to 5 million per execution. Cost has nothing to do with the actual execution. The costs are tied up with the multiple appeals, and much higher initial prosecution standards that have to be maintained ect. 

While I know that you guys are just joking I do find it a little disturbing that there really are people who would volunteer to kill another human being. A human being who is for all intents and purposes no longer a threat to anyone. 

Make no mistake executing a criminal has nothing to do with serving the greater good. It is simply vengeance without emotion. It's just something politicians crow about so they can pretend to be tough on crime while they pass laws that make it easier for the rich to steal without risk of punishment. 

We are willing to spend millions to see a bad man die but balk at spending a few hundred to see a good man live?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Anyone else an INTJ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope....ISFJ.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 24, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> $10.80. Keep the ten. Ought-six is about .80/round.
> 
> Very cheap.




I thought that this was a gun free thread... you know... with the rails and such.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 24, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> While I know that you guys are just joking I do find it a little disturbing that there really are people who would volunteer to kill another human being. A human being who is for all intents and purposes no longer a threat to anyone.


The only way a high security prisoner (whom I'm just going to make the assumption that anyone who has committed a capital offense is going to be) is only not a threat if they live in a supermax type box. Living in a box with little to no human contact is much more cruel than a bullet to the head. A life isn't nearly as important as being able to live. 



> Make no mistake executing a criminal has nothing to do with serving the greater good. It is simply vengeance without emotion. It's just something politicians crow about so they can pretend to be tough on crime while they pass laws that make it easier for the rich to steal without risk of punishment.


Like sex offender lists and restrictions?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 24, 2012)

I really hate my school at times. By all means, e-mail me at 4:30 2 days before my 2pm Livescan (finger print/background check) appointment to let me know. Not that it matters that Friday is the second day of night shifts for my team, so it's like giving me a 2am appointment with basically a day to see if they can change it.


----------



## MexDefender (Oct 24, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Anyone else an INTJ?



INTJ here


----------



## Achilles (Oct 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> The only way a high security prisoner (whom I'm just going to make the assumption that anyone who has committed a capital offense is going to be) is only not a threat if they live in a supermax type box.


So like James Holmes?


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hmm. Been thinking over the weekend. Maybe it's time to move on from medicine and Instead of nursing look at engineering. I'm really a gear head at heart.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> The only way a high security prisoner (whom I'm just going to make the assumption that anyone who has committed a capital offense is going to be) is only not a threat if they live in a supermax type box. Living in a box with little to no human contact is much more cruel than a bullet to the head. A life isn't nearly as important as being able to live.
> 
> 
> Like sex offender lists and restrictions?



The problem with your statement is that is assumes that everyone on "death row" is guilty of whatever crime they were convicted of. A high enough % of convictions have been overturned based on reevaluated evidence that I'm starting to think all capital convictions should be examined before any more executions. Now, you could make the argument that anyone who has spent 15-20 years in prison could be a threat simply based off the affects of prison culture.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 24, 2012)

Aidey said:


> The problem with your statement is that is assumes that everyone on "death row" is guilty of whatever crime they were convicted of. A high enough % of convictions have been overturned based on reevaluated evidence that I'm starting to think all capital convictions should be examined before any more executions. Now, you could make the argument that anyone who has spent 15-20 years in prison could be a threat simply based off the affects of prison culture.



What's the percentage I wonder? I'd honestly be okay with a per capita error rate of 100 (per 100k).


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> . Living in a box with little to no human contact is much more cruel than a bullet to the head. A life isn't nearly as important as being able to live.
> 
> 
> Like sex offender lists and restrictions?



Exactly so why do we claim execution is a punishment if it's the easy way out?

The costs I quoted were for a supermax facility. No prisoner has ever escaped a super max facility. I should have said that the prisoner is no longer a threat to the public. My bad.

Ever looked up studies on the effectiveness of sex offender lists and restrictions? They look a lot like the studies done on the effectiveness of execution as a deterrent to crime.

I'm not against executions on moral grounds, although I do think it should be limited to very few instances. I'm saying that it doesn't work for its claimed benefits. It does not save money, it does not make us safer. The only reason it exists is so politicians can crow about it. If someone I love was killed I would want the person dead and yes I would probably feel better if the person was executed, but when has public policy been about making one person or one family feel better? Public policy is about the public and spending millions to kill someone makes zero sense when we can't be bothered to hire more police because our taxes might go up 200 dollars a year.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 24, 2012)

Jambi said:


> What's the percentage I wonder? I'd honestly be okay with a per capita error rate of 100 (per 100k).



I doubt you'd feel that way if any of those 100 were your family.

Your still missing the point. This doesn't have to be a moral issue. Even if you believe in a kill them all let god sort them out mentality the fact that these executions are financially irresponsible and ineffective for their stated purpose is enough to make them a bad idea.

Executions are just one distraction used by politicians. They are a big bright tennis ball waved in the dogs face. We go bounding after the ball with our tails wagging while we're robbed blind.

STOP CHASING THE DAMN BALL PEOPLE!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 24, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ever looked up studies on the effectiveness of sex offender lists and restrictions? They look a lot like the studies done on the effectiveness of execution as a deterrent to crime.



[edit] I just realized that you would probably agree with this analysis on sex offenders, but it's worth leaving up anyways.[/edit]

Do they include the people who are "sex offenders" for public urination?

Are we really so afraid of 14 year olds who decide to moon someone that we must brand them for life?

Or the 17 year old who gets fellatio from his 15 year old girl friend... when intercourse would fall under a "Romeo or Juliet" exemption.

Furthermore, if someone is so dangerous that they have to be limited to essentially living under a bridge, shouldn't they still be in jail?


As long as horny teenagers (which, mind you, are often prosecuted only if they're male. Why isn't the 15 year old girl guilty of molesting the 17 year old boy? Both are under age.) or kids playing around are "sex offenders," the term "sex offender" is meaningless. 

If sex offenders are so dangerous that the only place in society for them to live is under a bridge like a troll, then they should be in jail, not out in public. 

Unfortunately, since the term "sex offender" is a political third rail, the only change will be more restrictions and a broader net to catch them with.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 24, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I doubt you'd feel that way if any of those 100 were your family.



Understood, but a an error rate of 0.001% is still acceptable.



bigbaldguy said:


> Your still missing the point. This doesn't have to be a moral issue. Even if you believe in a kill them all let god sort them out mentality the fact that these executions are financially irresponsible and ineffective for their stated purpose is enough to make them a bad idea.



Oh I got your point.  I also fall on the same side of the fence as you do because of the financial aspect, but such a low error rate is still acceptable, provided that it really is that low.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> [edit] I just realized that you would probably agree with this analysis on sex offenders, but it's worth leaving up anyways.[/edit]
> 
> Do they include the people who are "sex offenders" for public urination?
> 
> ...



So you agree that the current system for "sex offenders" is a broken system that doesn't work and costs more to society than it gives?

Executions are the same thing in my opinion. It is a basic idea that has some good logic in it. Kill bad people so they never hurt anyone again, that gets twisted and turned until it is meaningless.

Edit: sorry just saw your edit  what else can we talk about and then agree on this is fun.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 24, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I doubt you'd feel that way if any of those 100 were your family.



No offense to you personaly but I really hate that argument. It is an attempt to create a personal emotional bias against a situation that should be made without biased. It is human nature to want to protect your loved ones and have the best outcome for them which skews judgement but that in no way weakens an argument

If a person does X crime then they deserve Y punishment. That should apply to everyone regardless of your relationship with them. Just because you wouldn't want your family member to receive that punishment does not mean that the rule does not apply


----------



## Jon (Oct 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I get 375miles per tank.
> 
> Which is 12 gallons



What are you driving?


And I've been toying with a diesel VW... I'm looking at a job where I'd be commuting 50 miles 1-way. My 1997 Explorer is going to get very expensive very quickly.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 24, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> No offense to you personaly but I really hate that argument. It is an attempt to create a personal emotional bias against a situation that should be made without biased. It is human nature to want to protect your loved ones and have the best outcome for them which skews judgement but that in no way weakens an argument
> 
> If a person does X crime then they deserve Y punishment. That should apply to everyone regardless of your relationship with them. Just because you wouldn't want your family member to receive that punishment does not mean that the rule does not apply



He isn't arguing against a family member receiving a certain punishment, he is arguing that if your family member is falsely convicted of something you are not going to be blase about false conviction rates.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 24, 2012)

Aidey said:


> He isn't arguing against a family member receiving a certain punishment, he is arguing that if your family member is falsely convicted of something you are not going to be blase about false conviction rates.



That kind of depends upon which family member it is, doesn't it?  Most of us have at least one family member that when they are accused of committing a crime, it really comes as no surprise to us.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> [edit]
> 
> If sex offenders are so dangerous that the only place in society for them to live is under a bridge like a troll, then they should be in jail, not out in public.
> 
> .



Have you heard about the "civil commitments" that are being implemented?


----------



## Aidey (Oct 24, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> That kind of depends upon which family member it is, doesn't it?  Most of us have at least one family member that when they are accused of committing a crime, it really comes as no surprise to us.



Sure, but I still wouldn't want to see them falsely convicted.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 24, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Have you heard about the "civil commitments" that are being implemented?




Yep... and while I have issues with those, I think it's better than the "Well, you're free from prison, but you can't live anywhere" solution currently being done.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 24, 2012)

Sigh, there should be a rules quiz for baseball TV commentators. There's no such thing as a "foul tip" that the catcher doesn't catch.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Sigh, there should be a rules quiz for baseball TV commentators. There's no such thing as a "foul tip" that the catcher doesn't catch.



the tigers aren't even there!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 24, 2012)

Pretty fun day today. Had the EMT students run some scenarios with the medic students. Had a scenario with a GSW with an active shooter, had the local PD show up with lights, sirens, and weapons drawn and take the "shooter" into custody and clear the scene for EMS. 

2 more days of these type of scenarios. I love this time of the year for the EMT class.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 24, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Have you heard about the "civil commitments" that are being implemented?



I'm not sure that such things are less cruel than chemical/physical castration.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 24, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I'm not sure that such things are less cruel than chemical/physical castration.




Well, the eunuch on Game of Thrones is awesome.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 24, 2012)

It isn't really about cruelty. It is about the ability of the state to essentially lock someone up after they've completed their sentence. It means that someone could end up being locked up for life even if they were not given a life sentence by a court.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 24, 2012)

Aidey said:


> It isn't really about cruelty. It is about the ability of the state to essentially lock someone up after they've completed their sentence. It means that someone could end up being locked up for life even if they were not given a life sentence by a court.




If pedophilia is a mental disorder where the urges are supposed to be out of the person's control, then how is it different than any other person adjudicated to be criminally insane? 

How is civil commitment any worse than the current Megan's Law BS with extreme restrictions on where they can live, where they can be, and when they can be out? 

If a person has served their debt to society (regardless of whether we agree the debt is significant enough or not), then shouldn't they be free to do as they please under the laws that limit any other free citizen?


----------



## Jambi (Oct 24, 2012)

Aidey said:


> It isn't really about cruelty. It is about the ability of the state to essentially lock someone up after they've completed their sentence. It means that someone could end up being locked up for life even if they were not given a life sentence by a court.



Then what do we do with such a person?  I believe that sexual predation is not something that can be cured or counseled out of someone, I am not, however, an expert is any stretch of the imagination.  

Where is the balance drawn between rights vs protection?

I don't know where the line is, but I do have a rather cold opinion on how to address the issue.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 24, 2012)

Jambi said:


> chemical/physical castration.



Yet another mythical silver bullet to crime prevention. Obviously thought up well before any understanding of what actually drives sexual predators was understood.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 24, 2012)

Broken system broken laws.

Hey a tennis ball, who's a good boy then.

Speaking of distractions. Is 11.50 an hour full time as a basic/driver in a 911 system in the Houston area decent? Includes decent full benefits


----------



## Jambi (Oct 24, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Speaking of distractions. Is 11.50 an hour full time as a basic/driver in a 911 system in the Houston area decent? Includes decent full benefits



probably. going rate here is between 8 and 10 for a basic.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> If sex offenders are so dangerous that the only place in society for them to live is under a bridge like a troll, then they should be in jail, not out in public.



~10% of rape claims are deemed unfounded or utterly false, the highest of any reported crime.





However, I am ALL for a much stricter 3 strike rule punishment.  3rd violent felony?  Put to death.  Period.  I mean, your life is gone anyhow with life in prison, why waste money on your sorry useless ***?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 24, 2012)

Linuss said:


> ~10% of rape claims are deemed unfounded or utterly false, the highest of any reported crime.



Cough Crystal Mangum cough.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 24, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I mean, your life is gone anyhow with life in prison, why waste money on your sorry useless ***?



Seriously no one actually read the basis of my argument did they.

This must be what it's like to be the president.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Cough Crystal Mangum cough.



Or the dozens upon dozens put on this website each month:
http://falserapesociety.blogspot.com/



Honestly, it's shocking at the sheer amount of false allegations, and that people (looking at you, news agencies) who freak out when people say take a second look at those accusations and do due diligence and prove BEYOND a reasonable doubt.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 24, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Cough Crystal Mangum cough.



The woman's name was crystal man gum? Wow. Did not know that.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 24, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Seriously no one actually read the basis of my argument did they.
> 
> This must be what it's like to be the president.



I just jumped on to JPs.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 25, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Or the dozens upon dozens put on this website each month:
> http://falserapesociety.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> ...



So this is a website run by people accused of rape that was created to show that rape is just a bunch of hooey? Sounds pretty solid to me. Dozens and dozens of false accusations every month you say? 

There are an estimated 50000+ forcible rapes in the US.



Every month! 

That means when you started reading this post someone had just finished being raped and now while you're reading it another will have been raped. While your sitting there thinking about what you just read, yup that's right another rape will have happened.



Rape is the most unreported crime in the US. It is also one of the least prosecuted. It is reported less than 20 percent of the time.


Do you know where the whole idea behind "women can't get pregnant from forcible rape" came from? It's an argument used to get cases thrown out from decades ago. The idea was that if a man raped a woman and she got pregnant then she must have liked it so it wasn't rape. Obviously if she hadn't liked it then her mysterious lady parts would have shut down to prevent impregnation. There are still judges and prosecutors and at least one highly placed politician that believes this is true.

More recently the "rape victims can't get pregnant so obviously she wasn't raped" theory was revived to support removal of pregnancy by rape from anti abortion laws. 

1 in 4 women will at some point in their life be raped. Hold up your hand and start listing the women you know. Start with your family. Scary huh?

Only 4 women in your family? Dodged a bullet there. Oh wait 1 in 6 men will be be raped at some point in their life, better keep counting.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 25, 2012)

I thought it was 1 in 4 sexually assaulted, not necessarily raped?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 25, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I thought it was 1 in 4 sexually assaulted, not necessarily raped?



The FBI statistics were recently changed to include sodomy, oral sex, same sex assault, sexual assault while drugged ect. in the definition of rape, all of which were previously excluded. But yes if you're talking strictly traditional old school definition of rape the number is more like 1 in 25 I believe.

The 50k number is only forcible rape.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 25, 2012)

Jon said:


> What are you driving?
> 
> 
> And I've been toying with a diesel VW... I'm looking at a job where I'd be commuting 50 miles 1-way. My 1997 Explorer is going to get very expensive very quickly.



2004 cavalier


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Rape is the most unreported crime in the US. It is also one of the least prosecuted. It is reported less than 20 percent of the time.



It's also one of the few crimes where the defendant is guilty the second an accusation is made.

It's also one of the few crimes where only the defendant is named. 

It's also one of the few crimes where only one sex is considered to be able to be a victim. After all, look at the difference between when a male teacher rapes a student and when a female teacher rapes a student.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> The FBI statistics were recently changed to include sodomy, oral sex, same sex assault, sexual assault while drugged ect. in the definition of rape, all of which were previously excluded. But yes if you're talking strictly traditional old school definition of rape the number is more like 1 in 25 I believe.
> 
> The 50k number is only forcible rape.



Interesting. I understand classifying any forcible penetration as rape, but I'm not sure if expanding it beyond that will do anything but confuse people.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 25, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> It's also one of the few crimes where the defendant is guilty the second an accusation is made.
> 
> It's also one of the few crimes where only the defendant is named.
> 
> It's also one of the few crimes where only one sex is considered to be able to be a victim. After all, look at the difference between when a male teacher rapes a student and when a female teacher rapes a student.



I got into a big debate with a former (male) partner who maintained that a woman could not rape a man. It was an utterly bizarre discussion.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Seriously no one actually read the basis of my argument did they.
> 
> This must be what it's like to be the president.



Hey I did! lol

People think that I'm crazy when I tell them I'm against the death penalty based solely on the reason of cost...

And since I posted it earlier I would like to say that, "Why, yes I do know what it's like to have someone argue against me based on something other than my original premesis." LOL:rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 25, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I got into a big debate with a former (male) partner who maintained that a woman could not rape a man. It was an utterly bizarre discussion.




If the mind was unwilling, but the flesh was weak, then I don't see why it wouldn't be possible.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 25, 2012)

And also...since the whole gun/off topic thing, where the argument for not allowing it was based on politics...

Is this becoming too based on politics, or would this be more policy focuses?

Should we merge back into more on-topic off-topic stuff?


----------



## Tigger (Oct 25, 2012)

It's snowing here in Colorado Springs, got the ski box strapped onto the roof (brr) and now off to Steamboat for a few days vacation of chilling and hoping it snows enough to slap the skins on and get a run in before the mountain officially opens.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 25, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> If the mind was unwilling, but the flesh was weak, then I don't see why it wouldn't be possible.



That was pretty much my argument. Especially if a degree of drugs or alcohol are involved.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 25, 2012)

Aidey said:


> That was pretty much my argument. Especially if a degree of drugs or alcohol are involved.




Oh, another rape inequality. If both the man and women were drunk and had intercourse, then shouldn't both be unable to consent, and therefore guilty of rape?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 25, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Oh, another rape inequality. If both the man and women were drunk and had intercourse, then shouldn't both be unable to consent, and therefore guilty of rape?



That's why you always make sure someone is A&Ox4 before you get in bed


----------



## Jambi (Oct 25, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I got into a big debate with a former (male) partner who maintained that a woman could not rape a man. It was an utterly bizarre discussion.



It's likely where the same belief that trivializes older women that abuse younger boys.  Looking at the rash of female teachers having sex with male students.  separate the professional issue of engaging in sexual activity with a student, or the moral issue of such a thing.

Many men I know don't believe it's a (real) crime, or that it's even okay.  It is certainly socially more acceptable for, say, a 16 year old male to have sex with with an 30 year old woman.  Heck, when I was a walking  hormone monster (as most 16 year olds are), I would have put it past me to be willing to burn down an orphanage if it would have made such a thing happen.

I know, on a visceral level I react differently to such an occurrence than if it were reversed on the young person was female.  Part of that is society, and what is deemed acceptable despite laws.  There is no idolized MR. Robinson afterall (the thought makes me feel dirty).

So afterall that, your former partner's belief is likely part of a deeper cultural to accept one and shun the other, thus men are not the best people to weigh in on the concept of male rape, as it'l likely a majority of them would simply refer to it as that, "crazy freaky night," and blame the jager.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 25, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Oh, another rape inequality. If both the man and women were drunk and had intercourse, then shouldn't both be unable to consent, and therefore guilty of rape?



This also brings to question as to whether or not the anatomy in question would be able to "consent" at that level of intoxication.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 25, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Oh, another rape inequality. If both the man and women were drunk and had intercourse, then shouldn't both be unable to consent, and therefore guilty of rape?



Logic dictates that unless someone uses violence it shouldn't be rape, so I'm with you on this one. It doesn't make much sense to me.



Jambi said:


> So afterall that, your former partner's belief is likely part of a deeper cultural to accept one and shun the other, thus men are not the best people to weigh in on the concept of male rape, as it'l likely a majority of them would simply refer to it as that, "crazy freaky night," and blame the jager.



No, he was just crazy.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 25, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Oh, another rape inequality. If both the man and women were drunk and had intercourse, then shouldn't both be unable to consent, and therefore guilty of rape?



I believe that we're talking a bit more of a roofie type situation here not two drunk kids in the back of a Lincoln with a six pack type thing.

The new provision will define rape as any kind of penetration of another person, regardless of gender, without the victim's consent. It also includes a broad range of rapes involving both males and females in which attackers use objects to penetrate their victims.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 25, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Logic dictates that unless someone uses violence it shouldn't be rape, so I'm with you on this one. It doesn't make much sense to me.



So a woman or man is Roofied. They are then sexually assaulted. You don't believe this to be rape?


----------



## exodus (Oct 25, 2012)

JP, are you at Arrowhead tonight? We're dropping of a burn there.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I believe that we're talking a bit more of a roofie type situation here not two drunk kids in the back of a Lincoln with a six pack type thing.



I was referring more to the latter than the former. If both parties get drunk/intoxicated of their own volition it isn't very fair to hold one more responsible than the other. If neither can consent, how can one be held responsible? The exception may be if alcohol is involved and one party is over 21 and the other is under 21, but even then rape seems a little much. 



bigbaldguy said:


> So a woman or man is Roofied. They are then sexually assaulted. You don't believe this to be rape?



See above. But if there was no penetration, then yes, it is assault, not rape.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> So a woman or man is Roofied. They are then sexually assaulted. You don't believe this to be rape?



I think the it should be based on force...be it chemical or physical.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 25, 2012)

exodus said:


> JP, are you at Arrowhead tonight? We're dropping of a burn there.




Nope... I'll be there tomorrow night and the next, but I'm on Family now, so I get to play the Occupy the Resident Lounge game.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 25, 2012)

exodus said:


> JP, are you at Arrowhead tonight? We're dropping of a burn there.



I still can't believe that this county's burn center is all the way out to the 10 fwy!


----------



## Jambi (Oct 25, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Nope... I'll be there tomorrow night and the next, but I'm on Family now, so I get to play the Occupy the Resident Lounge game.



So judging from what I've read, the only hellish rotation left is OB/GYN?  I have heard horror stories about OMM and getting preceptors that love cranial too much.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 25, 2012)

Jambi said:


> So judging from what I've read, the only hellish rotation left is OB/GYN?  I have heard horror stories about OMM and getting preceptors that love cranial too much.




The last IM I have left is supposed to be so boring that it's painful (it's at Rancho Los Amigos rehabilitation hospital). My OMM rotation isn't supposed to be too bad since it's on campus. Definitely not with some of the cranial heavy docs that have OMM clerkships.


----------



## CANDawg (Oct 25, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Anyone else an INTJ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm an ISTJ. My high-school career test said I should be a cop or a doctor. So I combined the two and came up with EMS. 

Apparently the "ideal" personality types for EMS are ESTP or ISTP. I edge out a J rather than a P only by a small amount, so I wrote it off to the margin of error.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 25, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Anyone else an INTJ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




INTJ... in other words shut up and let me work...

Also, yes, it hasn't been done this way before... that doesn't mean this way doesn't work too.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm gonna go take a personality test now.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 25, 2012)

ESFP

Extravert(89%)  Sensing(62%)  Feeling(62%)  Perceiving(33)%

You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (89%)

You have distinctive preference of Sensing over Intuition (62%)

You have distinctive preference of Feeling over Thinking (62%)

You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (33%)


----------



## Jambi (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm at around

I 89%
N 87%
T 78%
J 36%


----------



## Aprz (Oct 25, 2012)

I just interpreted a fun 12-lead in the EKG Club on Facebook. I am one of the first few to answer so I have been given the end diagnosis, but I am hoping I am right even though the answer I gave I felt was pretty crazy/wrong.






Are you guys able to see it?

Story posted



> 57 yo white female.
> No pertinent significant PMH, apart from long-standing, poorly -controlled HTN.
> Presented with ischemic chest pain over the past several hours on October 19th, 2012.
> Her EKG is shown below:
> Your first impression...????


----------



## Anjel (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm extremely tired. But am I seeing WPW? I can't really tell, and it's almost 4am.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 25, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> INTJ... in other words shut up and let me work...
> 
> Also, yes, it hasn't been done this way before... that doesn't mean this way doesn't work too.



This.

I want to expand on this a little more but I have to head to work.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 25, 2012)

I love those nights where you are more sick than every patient you transport...and they all notice. Hopefully this only is a one day thing.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 25, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I love those nights where you are more sick than every patient you transport...and they all notice. Hopefully this only is a one day thing.



I used to never get sick, then I set foot in a hospital for clinicals, had a cold for two months. (I hated it)


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I'm extremely tired. But am I seeing WPW? I can't really tell, and it's almost 4am.



Ehh I don't see WPW, no delta waves. Also, the PR is normal in this EKG where as in WPW it is usually less than .13

I am thinking Subendocardial Ischemia


----------



## Anjel (Oct 25, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Ehh I don't see WPW, no delta waves. Also, the PR is normal in this EKG where as in WPW it is usually less than .13
> 
> I am thinking Subendocardial Ischemia



I thought I saw the delta in 1 and 2


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I thought I saw the delta in 1 and 2



I am on my IPad so I could be wrong


----------



## Jambi (Oct 25, 2012)

It looks a bit slurred, but It's hard to tell (at least that's my excused lol)


----------



## Achilles (Oct 25, 2012)

Picked up the iPhone 5 yesterday - dropped it twice already :censored: 
Other than that, LTE feels like wifi!


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 25, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Picked up the iPhone 5 yesterday - dropped it twice already :censored:
> Other than that, LTE feels like wifi!



https://www.lunatik.com/products/taktik-5?variant=68


----------



## Achilles (Oct 25, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> https://www.lunatik.com/products/taktik-5?variant=68



That's cool, I've currently got an Otter box (blaze & camo) 
But I'll check that out when it comes out, still waiting for life proof case as well.
My last phone (iPhone 4) I went through 3 otterbox cases.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 25, 2012)

Nothing like the scent of freshly baked banana bread. It's gonna be a good day


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 25, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Nothing like the scent of freshly baked banana bread. It's gonna be a good day




Bananas? (NSFW language)


----------



## fast65 (Oct 25, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Bananas? (NSFW language)



Thank you for getting that stuck in my head...unforgivable


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 25, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Thank you for getting that stuck in my head...unforgivable




Ok... how about peanut butter jelly time... peanut butter jelly time...


----------



## Anjel (Oct 25, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Ok... how about peanut butter jelly time... peanut butter jelly time...



Where he at?


----------



## Chris07 (Oct 25, 2012)

As my quarter continues I think more and more that I should have been a Physics major...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 25, 2012)

My job description this week:


----------



## Jambi (Oct 25, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> My job description this week:



I'm having the same work experience today...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 25, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I am on my IPad so I could be wrong



Quick glance on my phone and I agree. You might be able to argue a slur in I and II but I wouldn't call them delta waves or this strip WPW, personally.

I really don't know what I'd call it, looks sinus at first glance but that's probably too simple.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 25, 2012)

I get to meet with the district attorney's office in the morning about a call from 2 years ago. This is a first in 11 years.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 25, 2012)

Pretty sure I have made a tragic mistake in going the excelsior online college route.

I just did my second practice test (2/2) for A&P 1/2 and it was literally one of the hardest tests I ever took.

I read the entire 1200 page textbook and study guides and only got a 68/100. (need minimum 70% on the real test)

The questions they ask are completely unrealistic for someone to remember in any desirable time frame. I guess I just have to study some more and hope I make that extra 2 points...


There goes $1600 if I take the real test and fail... I don't mind passing with a C but I preferred to get at least a B in sciences...



May as well just attend actual school...


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 25, 2012)

I've never heard a single good thing about Excelsior. Everyone I know who's gone through it has hated it, and most never finished.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 25, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Pretty sure I have made a tragic mistake in going the excelsior online college route.
> 
> I just did my second practice test (2/2) for A&P 1/2 and it was literally one of the hardest tests I ever took.
> 
> ...



You've got to go it slower so you can absorb the information.  It would normally take 2 semesters to get through that book (32 weeks), so slow down, and set a more realistic time table.

68 is not horrible so don't despair.  just set a 4 - 6 week time table and see how you stand then.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 25, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Quick glance on my phone and I agree. You might be able to argue a slur in I and II but I wouldn't call them delta waves or this strip WPW, personally.
> 
> I really don't know what I'd call it, looks sinus at first glance but that's probably too simple.



I wish Aprz would respond and give us the diagnosis already 


I am still going with Subendocardial / Non Q wave MI.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 25, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> There goes $1600 if I take the real test and fail... I don't mind passing with a C but I preferred to get at least a B in sciences



I know you had interest in going NP so just remember that they heavily weigh science grades, especially for ACNP/CRNA. Getting a C may really cripple your application (Honestly, being an online class looks even worse).


----------



## Frozennoodle (Oct 25, 2012)

How long have you been studying that book for?


----------



## Aprz (Oct 25, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I wish Aprz would respond and give us the diagnosis already
> 
> 
> I am still going with Subendocardial / Non Q wave MI.


I wish I could tell you, but I haven't gotten the answer yet either.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 25, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I wish I could tell you, but I haven't gotten the answer yet either.



What was your interpretation?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 25, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I know you had interest in going NP so just remember that they heavily weigh science grades, especially for ACNP/CRNA. Getting a C may really cripple your application (Honestly, being an online class looks even worse).



Which is why I heavily prefer to get a better grade.

Gonna just have to study for a while...


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 25, 2012)

I love how me pointing out that being given a Livescan appointment in the middle of the day between two night shifts with less than 48 hours notice is a huge issue is me being "discourteous," but the rotations coordinator scheduling a Livescan appointment with less than 48 hours notice (it was supposed to be tomorrow and I got the email at 4:30 yesterday) is supposed to be completely appropriate. Dear admin staff, do your job correctly next time instead of waiting, yet again, to the last minute.


----------



## JDub (Oct 25, 2012)

Working the Baylor basketball game tonight. God I love cheerleaders...


----------



## Frozennoodle (Oct 25, 2012)

I like hot dogs. Does anyone have any awesome hot dog tips?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 25, 2012)

Frozennoodle said:


> I like hot dogs. Does anyone have any awesome hot dog tips?



Bacon wraped hotdogs.


----------



## CANDawg (Oct 25, 2012)

Frozennoodle said:


> I like hot dogs. Does anyone have any awesome hot dog tips?



This is not even close to as good as it sounds: http://www.foodbeat.com/food-news/p...-stuffed-crust-pizza-disgusting-or-delicious/


----------



## JDub (Oct 25, 2012)

Don't put ketchup on a hot dog. That ruins the hot dog.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 25, 2012)

JDub said:


> Don't put ketchup on a hot dog. That ruins the hot dog.



Yup, true story.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 25, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> This is not even close to as good as it sounds: http://www.foodbeat.com/food-news/p...-stuffed-crust-pizza-disgusting-or-delicious/



dam you 

I was all set to post a similar link then noticed you already had


----------



## Achilles (Oct 25, 2012)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/wan/3364867703.html


----------



## Aprz (Oct 25, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> What was your interpretation?


In my opinion, I am one of those people who has a little bit of extra knowledge that makes them dangerous. When I interpreted this, I thought my interpretation of this was crazy and probably wrong, but at least I explained my rationale for everything. This is what I replied on Facebook.



> Rate: 94-100. The complexes seem to be either 3 big boxes away, some look almost like they are 1/2-1 small box away.
> 
> Rhythm: Regular. P-wave present, PRi does look like it's 0.20 in lead II, I think I read somewhere that technically it is suppose to be 0.19 or less, but I personally wouldn't call this AVB 1 degree. The P-waves are associated with each complex, the complexes are about 0.08 ms. I'd call this normal sinus rhythm.
> 
> ...


Edit: Below is the image so you can compare.







Also I agree with you about it not being wolf parkinson white syndrome (WPW), the PRi isn't short like it would be in WPW so it's not going through the Kent's branch even though that does look like delta waves/slurred. Probably has more to do with the intrinsicoid period (or whatever it's called) being prolong for some reason in those leads.

Also I said 0.08 ms for the QRS complex, it's actually 0.08 s. I made another mistake somewhere else, but I don't see it right now.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 26, 2012)

Low MPG means we need more gas. Get rid of prepubescent mosnter trucks and SUV's and get something appropriate....like a 1972 Toronado.
:lol: 

The original:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 26, 2012)

Officially applied to TEMS.

Not going to lie, panel interview with all the PD and SO SWAT Commanders is rather intimidating, not to mention the agility test.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 26, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Pretty sure I have made a tragic mistake in going the excelsior online college route.
> 
> I just did my second practice test (2/2) for A&P 1/2 and it was literally one of the hardest tests I ever took.
> 
> ...



If a smart guy like you fails I bet everyone really blows it. They'll curve it. No worries


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 26, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> They'll curve it. No worries




:rofl: Curving a test in nursing school now that is a funny joke :rofl: 

He is taking an independent study online program so there is no way to curve it.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Officially applied to TEMS.
> 
> Not going to lie, panel interview with all the PD and SO SWAT Commanders is rather intimidating, not to mention the agility test.



Please...no matter how hard an interview or test appears, you always seem to rock it bud, we all know it. h34r:


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 26, 2012)

So I may wind up having to testify in court next week about an alleged murder call we ran 2 years ago. 

Any tips or advice on what it's like? This is a first for me.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 26, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Pretty sure I have made a tragic mistake in going the excelsior online college route.
> 
> I just did my second practice test (2/2) for A&P 1/2 and it was literally one of the hardest tests I ever took.
> 
> ...



Based on fellow medics that took excelsior most that almost passed the practices ended up with a B on real exam.  Don't let the whiny cry babies convince you that you are getting a lesser education.  Have met many quality nurses who went excelsior.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 26, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> So I may wind up having to testify in court next week about an alleged murder call we ran 2 years ago.
> 
> Any tips or advice on what it's like? This is a first for me.



You too, eh? I'm possibly going to have to do the same.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 26, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Based on fellow medics that took excelsior most that almost passed the practices ended up with a B on real exam.  Don't let the whiny cry babies convince you that you are getting a lesser education.  Have met many quality nurses who went excelsior.



I'm not concerned about being considered to have a lesser education.

The way I see it, I have learned every detail if I read every page of the book. All of my friends who have taken actual courses have had their teachers tell them what they can skip and whatnot.

I'm doing the practice stuff after every chapter now. I know I will pass but the practice tests discouraged me a bit. I'm not goin to let it get in my way.

The questions they ask are things like what portion I the nephron are effected by ADH. Very specific stuff mixed in with some very general questions.

I essentially power read the book (1100 pages) in under 2 weeks. I think il just have to take my time and do it right like anything haste makes waste. It is a 6 credit class expecting to finish it in 2 weeks wasn't very realistic...


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 26, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Don't let the whiny cry babies convince you that you are getting a lesser education.  Have met many quality nurses who went excelsior.



It is nothing to do with being a "Whiny cry baby", it is in fact a lesser education. That is why many states will not endorse excelsior graduates. Most will require anywhere from 6mo-2yrs RN experience from another state before they will allow reciprocity. Many NP programs will not accept their grads either. Nothing against excelsior students or grads but the program does have a lot of disadvantages over a traditional program. That does not mean that some of the grads are not great nurses. 

Cramming information for a self study online A&P class is in no way equal to taking two semesters of college anatomy and physiology with two separate labs.  

For a lot of people Excelsior is the best or only option for going back to school as I am not trying to discourage furthering your education but you can't argue that it is equal to traditional school and without serious disadvantages.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 26, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Pretty sure I have made a tragic mistake in going the excelsior online college route.
> 
> I just did my second practice test (2/2) for A&P 1/2 and it was literally one of the hardest tests I ever took.
> 
> ...



Get off this site and go study!


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 26, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> So I may wind up having to testify in court next week about an alleged murder call we ran 2 years ago.
> 
> Any tips or advice on what it's like? This is a first for me.



Reread the run report.

I was only ever expected to testify in a DUI case. When all of the prosecution witnesses showed up to court, the defendant plea bargained and we never even went in the court room. 

Since it is not you being tried, just stick with telling them what you remember, don't make stuff up and don't come off as arrogant.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 26, 2012)

Got off a hellacious 48 hour shift this morning... doing homework and getting packed for my trip to Omaha, NE for my critical care practical sessions. Should be fun


----------



## medic417 (Oct 26, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> It is nothing to do with being a "Whiny cry baby", it is in fact a lesser education. T



Really?  Funny when I see RN on the name tag I never see a distinction made. 

Honestly most that finish which many don't end up being better imho than most traditional school trained nurses.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 26, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Reread the run report.
> 
> I was only ever expected to testify in a DUI case. When all of the prosecution witnesses showed up to court, the defendant plea bargained and we never even went in the court room.
> 
> Since it is not you being tried, just stick with telling them what you remember, don't make stuff up and don't come off as arrogant.



Actually don't rely on memory they will tear you a new one.  Rely on what is written.  When asked question answer based on the documentation this was what occurred.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 26, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Really?  Funny when I see RN on the name tag I never see a distinction made.
> 
> Honestly most that finish which many don't end up being better imho than most traditional school trained nurses.



I never said they were were not RNs but there is a distinction made by many sates' BON and college admission departments.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 26, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> It is nothing to do with being a "Whiny cry baby", it is in fact a lesser education.



I'm all for making cutting to-the-point statements as I have little patience for peoples feelings, but the information has to be correct.  What you have written here is a statement of opinion.  If you have managed to stumble upon on body of information supporting your claim I'd be happy to consider it, but your statement has no merit in light of the large amount of data disproving the efficacy of traditional lecture-based education.  This is even further compounded by the fact that such models are often applied to adult learners which themselves have unique requirements for education to be efficient and effective.

To be fair though I merits being said that lecture becomes more effective as general intelligence improves, and as education level increases.  Traditional lecture is most effective at graduate levels of education.

self-paced, non-traditional, or distance education is not a lesser education, it's just a different method of delivery.  And just as every educational model or technique is not effective for everyone, such distance models are not effective for everyone.  This is where the singular failing of such programs come into play: They fail to screen adequately to ensure the person applying is well-suited for their particular brand of content delivery.

Look at medical schools where the dominant method of learning is self-directed based upon provided objectives.  Many medical schools do not have mandatory attendance, and many choose to remain away from the lecture all and learn on his or her own.  Is that lesser education?



> That is why many states will not endorse excelsior graduates. Most will require anywhere from 6mo-2yrs RN experience from another state before they will allow reciprocity.



In the words of Dwight Schrute: False

14 states require additional experience or take exception with Excelsior Grads.
Out of these, only 1, California, as a general rule will not accept Excelsior Grads, but there are exceptions made.  All other require between 400 and 2000 hours of experience.  Only Illinois requires 2 years of experience.

30 seconds of effort would have avoided such a drastic misstatement...but I still love you! 



> Many NP programs will not accept their grads either.



which ones?  I know a couple of Excelsior grads that have gone to NP school and they've not had a problem.  With such a wide variability is NP educational standards, I doubt anyone would have trouble finding somewhere to go.



> Nothing against excelsior students or grads but the program does have a lot of disadvantages over a traditional program.


 
What disadvantages would those be?  The ones that come to mind is the lack of structure clinical and lab experience, and the general lack of personal networking.



ChaseZ33 said:


> ...but you can't argue that it is equal to traditional school and without serious disadvantages.



I would argue the opposite simply based on the fact that many that choose non-traditional methods of education typically score higher in general knowledge retention because of motivational factors.  The non-trad student understands very well what is on the line.  such a person has generally gone through a rather complex decision making process as well, which is how he or she got into that spot in the first place.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 26, 2012)

Also, had a patient the other day with the first name Ky...yes that was the entire first name.

At first I was all: :blink:

Then I was all: :rofl:

At the end I was: :beerchug:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 26, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Also, had a patient the other day with the first name Ky...yes that was the entire first name.
> 
> At first I was all: :blink:
> 
> ...



Last name jelly?


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 26, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I'm all for making cutting to-the-point statements as I have little patience for peoples feelings, but the information has to be correct.  What you have written here is a statement of opinion.  If you have managed to stumble upon on body of information supporting your claim I'd be happy to consider it, but your statement has no merit in light of the large amount of data disproving the efficacy of traditional lecture-based education.  This is even further compounded by the fact that such models are often applied to adult learners which themselves have unique requirements for education to be efficient and effective.



I will type on a more detailed response later when I am in a real computer but for now I will admit that my post was more opinion that fact. 

I have tried to find to find excelsior's NCLEX pass rates and attrition rates but I can not find anything official. I have seem claims as low as 80 and high as 99% but excelsior's statement on their website is "Excelsior College nursing graduates pass the NCLEX at a rate equal to or greater than the average of all nursing schools nationwide". They do not mention specific numbers. I bet if they had a 99% NCLEX pass rate they would be advertising it. My school heavily advertises our pass rates since many students use it as a deciding factor in selecting schools. 


And about the NP comment...An RN I worked with was an EC grad applied to 3 different CRNA programs (I don't remember which ones) and was rejected because he fell way short on his science lab requirements. He ended up having to retake A&P as well as Micro. I am sure there are plenty of NP programs that will not care but I know some do.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 26, 2012)

*Testifying*



shfd739 said:


> So I may wind up having to testify in court next week about an alleged murder call we ran 2 years ago.
> 
> Any tips or advice on what it's like? This is a first for me.



1. Dress conservatively and moderately. Might cover up any tattoos or piercings.
2. If you can, review notes. You might be allowed to bring them with you but they may be taken as evidence. However, often better to rely on memory and admit when you do not remember.
3. Oh, yeah. If you do not clearly remember, say so. Never try to fill in the gaps or anything. If the info is important enough they wil ask again from anther angle and you might remember then.
4. "Yes, no, don't remember, don't usually do that", and direct answers without offering anything extra. No mugging. 
5. Bring something to occupy your time, money for parking and food. Don't be hurt or surprised if you are not called on day1,2,3,etc.
6. Make sure you finish all paperwork and see if your employer will reimburse you.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 26, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> 1. Dress conservatively and moderately. Might cover up any tattoos or piercings.
> 2. If you can, review notes. You might be allowed to bring them with you but they may be taken as evidence. However, often better to rely on memory and admit when you do not remember.
> 3. Oh, yeah. If you do not clearly remember, say so. Never try to fill in the gaps or anything. If the info is important enough they wil ask again from anther angle and you might remember then.
> 4. "Yes, no, don't remember, don't usually do that", and direct answers without offering anything extra. No mugging.
> ...



If you still work for the employer that you worked for when the run occurred, there is a very high likelihood you will be reimbursed for your time.  Check with them prior to going to court.  Some employers will require specific things of you to be reimbursed for your time.  They may also expect you to wear your uniform to court.  

Make sure you get a copy of your report to go over.  You should be allowed to keep it with you as a reference if/when you testify.  As already mentioned, give clear, concise answers and don't volunteer any extra information.  

I have been subpena'd several times, have met with the prosecutor to go over testimony, and wasted many hours in the courthouse.  I have never actually had to testify though.  Everything has always been settled outside the courtroom.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 26, 2012)

The danger of using the run report is that, if otherwise your recollection is dim, you are basically testifying _what the report says_, when the attorney may be trying to have you testify about _what you remember _you did, saw, etc.
On the _*other*_-other hand, sometimes you skim over it and your memory jolts back.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 26, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> On the _*other*_-other hand, sometimes you skim over it and your memory jolts back.



This is what I have found the report useful for.  One of the cases I was supposed to testify about, I had absolutely no recollection at all about it, until I read my report.  Then I was able to remember quite a bit about it.  The report has most likely already been gotten and is a part of the case file, so they already know what it says.  The other reason reviewing the report is helpful is if they start asking questions and then refer to it after you answer, as an attempt to either establish your credibility, or to dismiss it, it is helpful to know what it was that you did write.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 26, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> If you still work for the employer that you worked for when the run occurred, there is a very high likelihood you will be reimbursed for your time.  Check with them prior to going to court.  Some employers will require specific things of you to be reimbursed for your time.  They may also expect you to wear your uniform to court.
> 
> Make sure you get a copy of your report to go over.  You should be allowed to keep it with you as a reference if/when you testify.  As already mentioned, give clear, concise answers and don't volunteer any extra information.
> 
> I have been subpena'd several times, have met with the prosecutor to go over testimony, and wasted many hours in the courthouse.  I have never actually had to testify though.  Everything has always been settled outside the courtroom.



Met with the ADA this morning and got to read over my report. it was pretty thorough and well documented. And I remember the call pretty well. 

Hopefully the person takes a plea and it stays out of court. I dont see court going their way.

If we do go to court Ive got a class A uniform ready.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 26, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Look at medical schools where the dominant method of learning is self-directed based upon provided objectives.  Many medical schools do not have mandatory attendance, and many choose to remain away from the lecture all and learn on his or her own.  Is that lesser education?




The catch, however, is look at the type of people who make it into medical school as well as how the entire system is set up in regards to residencies. At the 1st and 2nd year of medical school, we're still working towards another checkpoint where our academic record means something besides pass/fail (i.e. licensure). That's the only big issue about extrapolating from medical school learning styles to other schools.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Oct 26, 2012)

A good thing to remember here is just because somebody chooses to go through the Excelsior program does not mean they didnt take 'real'  A/P micro, chemistry,  and physio all 5 unit courses with full labs along with every other RN prerequisite course like every otherr traditional RN.  It may simply means that the schedule may have been better suited then a traditional college program.   Every Excelsior grad i know completed every california rn prerequisite course alomg with traditional rn students before going to excelsior because of scheduling and other life issues


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Oct 26, 2012)

Corky said:


> A good thing to remember here is just because somebody chooses to go through the Excelsior program does not mean they didnt take 'real'  A/P micro, chemistry,  and physio all 5 unit courses with full labs along with every other RN prerequisite course like every otherr traditional RN.  It may simply means that the schedule may have been better suited then a traditional college program.   Every Excelsior grad i know completed every california rn prerequisite course alomg with traditional rn students before going to excelsior because of scheduling and other life issues



Uhh typos.   Cant edit on my phone for some reason and haven't become used to this Samsung keyboard on my phone yet,  so deal with the typos.. :what:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 26, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> So I may wind up having to testify in court next week about an alleged murder call we ran 2 years ago.
> 
> Any tips or advice on what it's like? This is a first for me.



Also, when either side asks you a question, don't answer immediately.  Take a breath and then answer.  It gives the lawyers time to object to the question, and you may not have to answer it.

Other than that, what has already been offered for advice is good advice.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 26, 2012)

Rant/

Sometimes I strongly dislike military students. If you act cocky in the EMT class then we are going to drill you. We know you have been doing poorly on your ride outs and in class. We have told you straight up that you have a lot to work on but that did help. So now we are drilling you and expecting you to fail. After you fail we are hoping you finally realize that you need to step your game up. 

So until that happens we are going to be throwing scenarios at you. Take the hint when we are drilling you and not the other students. 

/End Rant.


----------



## Porta (Oct 27, 2012)

firefite said:


> Rant/
> 
> Sometimes I strongly dislike military students. If you act cocky in the EMT class then we are going to drill you. We know you have been doing poorly on your ride outs and in class. We have told you straight up that you have a lot to work on but that did help. So now we are drilling you and expecting you to fail. After you fail we are hoping you finally realize that you need to step your game up.
> 
> ...



Specifically 68 Whiskeys, or just in general?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 27, 2012)

Porta said:


> Specifically 68 Whiskeys, or just in general?



Just in general. If you (not you, just students in general) want to be cocky then know what your talking about. It just seems to be that the military people tend to be more cocky.


----------



## silver (Oct 27, 2012)

My gosh so much studying. I don't even know what I am attempting to memorize anymore.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 27, 2012)

firefite said:


> Rant/
> 
> Sometimes I strongly dislike military students. If you act cocky in the EMT class then we are going to drill you. We know you have been doing poorly on your ride outs and in class. We have told you straight up that you have a lot to work on but that did help. So now we are drilling you and expecting you to fail. After you fail we are hoping you finally realize that you need to step your game up.
> 
> ...



I've had numerous military medics come through our program and I've only had a problem once.  Most of them have been very aware of their need to relearn the civilian approach to EMS, and that little of what they learned in the military is relevant to assessing chest pain.

By and large, I've had very positive experiences with military.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 27, 2012)

I worked with 2 68Ws who were still active duty who were huge Jackasses. They were great with trauma, but sucked hard core at medical, and were not willing at accept that 68W training does not directly correlate to civilian EMS. All the ones that are off active duty I've worked with have been fine.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 27, 2012)

firefite said:


> Rant/
> 
> Sometimes I strongly dislike military students. If you act cocky in the EMT class then we are going to drill you. We know you have been doing poorly on your ride outs and in class. We have told you straight up that you have a lot to work on but that did help. So now we are drilling you and expecting you to fail. After you fail we are hoping you finally realize that you need to step your game up.
> 
> ...



Sounds like actionable prejudice on the part of the instructors to me. Lack of knowledge should be evident in normal instruction/testing. Personal observations about attitude ought to be attended to personally, but be careful not to allow it to be interpreted as intruding into the instruction. Just put out scenarios which test the expected material, but include the oppportunity for the badness to emerge (i.e., if the student has a tendency to take too much initiative or goes off protocols too readily, set a scenario where backup is going to be long delayed and communication is cut off. Then you ream them for using the Quickie Saw to amputate, etc.). If you consistently reinforce that the class curriculum is sanctoined and teaches the civilian realities, then you won't need to stick your neck out or lose a misdirected but potentially valuable student.

Or take him/her out for a couple beers and explain the story of EMS life and oveeager ex-mil's.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 27, 2012)

*I officially claim dibs*

On the phrase:

*"OCCAM'S SWISS  ARMY  KNIFE"*


----------



## Aidey (Oct 27, 2012)

FML, today is going to be a bad freaking day.


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 27, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I've had numerous military medics come through our program and I've only had a problem once.  Most of them have been very aware of their need to relearn the civilian approach to EMS, and that little of what they learned in the military is relevant to assessing chest pain.
> 
> By and large, I've had very positive experiences with military.



Usually the military people I see are much more pleasant to teach. 

They are mature, they study, they don't argue for 1 or 2 stupid points on a test.

They pay attention in class and do what you ask. (aka at least looking at the chapter before the lecture.)

I only ever met 1 former HM3 (navy corpsman for the non-sailor speaking) who was a real pain in the A$$. However, I don't think it was because he was formerly in the military, I think he just had an intrinsic personality problem and happened to be former military.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 27, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Usually the military people I see are much more pleasant to teach.
> 
> They are mature, they study, they don't argue for 1 or 2 stupid points on a test.
> 
> ...



That's been my experience for the most part.

I have seen some of my co-instructors initiate adversarial interactions with these students based on what I beleive to be their own insecurities.

I'm not suggesting that this is the case with firefite.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 27, 2012)

Aidey said:


> FML, today is going to be a bad freaking day.



:-( 

That's no good.


----------



## exodus (Oct 27, 2012)

DRT management from our division is being deployed today out east.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 27, 2012)

exodus said:


> DRT management from our division is being deployed today out east.



Yep. All DRT members are on stand-by with a high likelihood of being deployed.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 27, 2012)

Halloween weekend+ full moon + mini Detroit = FML


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 27, 2012)

So much for having 7 days off....sitting at work now.


----------



## CritterNurse (Oct 27, 2012)

Tonight I tried a new recipe for beef-tips in gravy. My dad saw the amount of bouillon it called for (2 cubes) and said it would be far too salty, and asked me to replace one bouillon cube with a packet of brown gravy mix. He also asked me to omit the can of mushrooms it called for.

The result was a disappointment as far as going for beef-tips in gravy. 

I did manage to salvage it by taking a left over baked potato, removed the skin, then diced it, added it to the 'beef tips' along with some frozen carrots, and turned it into an excellent beef "stew".


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 27, 2012)

firefite said:


> Yep. All DRT members are on stand-by with a high likelihood of being deployed.



I'm hoping they do two waves. I'll have a chance at deployment if they do. I made close to 5k from Issac, and wouldn't mind another 2 or 3 grand


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 27, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm hoping they do two waves. I'll have a chance at deployment if they do. I made close to 5k from Issac, and wouldn't mind another 2 or 3 grand



I haven't heard anything about us being put into waves but we only have like 10 DRT members.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 27, 2012)

firefite said:


> I haven't heard anything about us being put into waves but we only have like 10 DRT members.



We have two at my operation, lol. But we only have like 20 employees. And they sometimes will break up the crews into waves, so if it's gonna last longer than a week they can rotate out crews if needed.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 27, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> We have two at my operation, lol. But we only have like 20 employees. And they sometimes will break up the crews into waves, so if it's gonna last longer than a week they can rotate out crews if needed.



Was your first wave already deployed?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 27, 2012)

firefite said:


> Was your first wave already deployed?



My boss is one, and not allowed to deploy this time, and I'm out of town lol. So neither one is deployed this time


----------



## Jon (Oct 27, 2012)

exodus said:


> DRT management from our division is being deployed today out east.





firefite said:


> Yep. All DRT members are on stand-by with a high likelihood of being deployed.



I was on standby for a non-DRT mission with one of our contracts. They stood down our ALS crews at least. Oddly enough, I've missed the invite to play DRT for this one, even though it's in my backyard. I'm a little miffed.

Guess I might make it to EMS Expo after all.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Oct 28, 2012)

Does anyone ever think 17 years old with no work history and 8 months of driving history is a suitable a candidate for an emt?


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 28, 2012)

Considering it is a high school class some places.... Yes.


----------



## Jon (Oct 28, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> Does anyone ever think 17 years old with no work history and 8 months of driving history is a suitable a candidate for an emt?


Paid? Unlikely.

Are EMT's under 18 allowed to work alone in your state? They aren't in PA


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 28, 2012)

Jon said:


> Paid? Unlikely.
> 
> Are EMT's under 18 allowed to work alone in your state? They aren't in PA



At seventeen are you even allowed to be an Emt? In NM they aren't


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 28, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> At seventeen are you even allowed to be an Emt? In NM they aren't



Usually by graduation in your senior year you at 18-18 1/2 years old.

In NYS you must be 18 by the day of the state exam.


----------



## Jon (Oct 28, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> At seventeen are you even allowed to be an Emt? In NM they aren't


PA will certify if you're 16 by the day of the exam.

NR will NOT.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 28, 2012)

Jon said:


> PA will certify if you're 16 by the day of the exam.
> 
> NR will NOT.



Wow. In WA you got to turn 18 before the last day of class.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 28, 2012)

Got our assess absolutely handed to us tonight. 17 calls in 12 hours... Everyone else gets a "thanks for the help" or "thanks for expediting" and we don't even get a word even though we ran more calls and transported more patients than any other unit on duty and were pleasant on the radio throughout the night.  

:censored::censored::censored::censored: you dispatch, last time I go out of my way to make your job easier.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 28, 2012)

15 mile bike ride this morning as a back on the bike after not riding for years.

Kept a respectable pace and mostly with the group I was with...

I dont think stretches exist that will relieve the tightness in my thighs. lol.


----------



## silver (Oct 28, 2012)

Jon said:


> PA will certify if you're 16 by the day of the exam.
> 
> NR will NOT.



Though if you turn 18 within the allotted time to become certified post-testing (if your state certifies through NR exam). I think like 1 year, you can potentially get certified.

At least I was. I paid them whatever the certification fee was, 30 bucks or whatever.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 28, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Usually the military people I see are much more pleasant to teach.
> 
> They are mature, they study, they don't argue for 1 or 2 stupid points on a test.
> 
> ...



There is one more category of veteran who is often insufferable, that is the bogus one. 

As in "I was in "Nam, man".
Oh, where?
"The jungles, you know. Pleiku".
.:glare:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 28, 2012)

Yesterday, 10,000 fire/ems/law enforcement members came together to honor the tragic murder of a fellow officer.

I don't think any words can amount to how great of a man he must have been to have such a momentous send off.

Roads were closed down for miles from the church to the cemetery lined with fire trucks and American flags. 5 helicopters overhead and a parade of police vehicles.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 28, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Usually the military people I see are much more pleasant to teach.
> 
> They are mature, they study, they don't argue for 1 or 2 stupid points on a test.
> 
> ...



It is entirely possible that the 2 that I worked with who were still active duty were jerks before they went into the military. I also worked in an area that was very hostile towards paramedics, which didn't help.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 28, 2012)

The guy posted the answer, but honestly don't know, lol, if that meant the patient had an MI or not. If so, he didn't mention which vessel/what kind.



> Logical comments & nice insights. This EKG was obtained in October 19th, 2012. Her initial serum troponin T titre, which was taken 8 hours post admission, was 0.6 ng/mL. The posterior EKG was normal. Serial EKGs are obtained & all are recorded during CP attaccks, except one & I will upload them.


From what I've been told in the past, any elevation in troponin means MI. Enzyme testing is one thing I don't know much about.

Edit: The incident itself is sad to hear and read about, but it's nice to see how many people got together to pay their respects.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 28, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Yesterday, 10,000 fire/ems/law enforcement members came together to honor the tragic murder of a fellow officer.
> 
> I don't think any words can amount to how great of a man he must have been to have such a momentous send off.
> 
> Roads were closed down for miles from the church to the cemetery lined with fire trucks and American flags. 5 helicopters overhead and a parade of police vehicles.



Wow! That's incredible thanks for posting those pics.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 28, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> Does anyone ever think 17 years old with no work history and 8 months of driving history is a suitable a candidate for an emt?



Sure, not every EMT needs to work on an ambulance.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 28, 2012)

That's amazing NYMedic!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 28, 2012)

Glad to see the Tigers finally showed up for a game.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 28, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Glad to see the Tigers finally showed up for a game.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 28, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



We would be doing a little better but someone decided to throw a 95 mph fast ball at Infante's Wrist.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 28, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Sure, not every EMT needs to work on an ambulance.



But every ambulance should have an emt


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 28, 2012)

"Run! It's an EMERGENCY! What are we paying you for!?" seemed to be the quote of the day today. Sure, I'll run in 90+ degree weather in pants and boots with 40ish pounds of gear for a kid who's doing the "can't you see he hurt me? Please throw the flag, ref, we could really use that 15 yard penalty" act. It's also especially useful to run when there's a doc already at the Pt's side. Great idea. If you know so much come on down from the stands and do the job. It's so hard to not turn around and yell back sometimes.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 28, 2012)

Bring out the brooms!!!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 29, 2012)

Rum!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 29, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Rum!


----------



## Anjel (Oct 29, 2012)

It's alright tigers I still love you.

And right now my partner is cracking me up. He ate chili. Now he keeps getting out of the truck to pass gas. 

Well he doesn't wait long enough to get back in the truck lol 

I'm just amused of him trying to play in off so cool.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 29, 2012)

rant on.....

So far on this website I have read people unrepentantly advocating carrying loaded guns inside ambulances because they might need to shoot a patient
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it is their constitutional right; using tobacco products because they want to and despite medical science; driving beyond the speed limit and defying traffic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




safety markings in cities because seconds count; taking amateur pictures of accident scenes and patients becaue it is a form of free speech; placing medically un-indicated large bore IV's becaue they are punishing unruly patients; defying treatment protocols (not reasonably deviating) because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they read or heard something to the contrary; and constantly adding and adding technques to scope of practices for basic technician certificates/licenses, without further education in the rationales, because they want to do them, not because there is a crying need; and etc.

w.....t......f....?????











rant off.:rofl:

Never boring. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Anjel (Oct 29, 2012)

You are an odd duck mycroftt. But I like you.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 29, 2012)

Yoga duck.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> You are an odd duck mycroftt. But I like you.



This.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 29, 2012)

Aprz said:


> The guy posted the answer, but honestly don't know, lol, if that meant the patient had an MI or not. If so, he didn't mention which vessel/what kind.
> 
> 
> From what I've been told in the past, any elevation in troponin means MI. Enzyme testing is one thing I don't know much about.



Sounds like it would considered a NSTEMI. From the EKG I would go with lateral LAD


----------



## silver (Oct 29, 2012)

Aprz said:


> The guy posted the answer, but honestly don't know, lol, if that meant the patient had an MI or not. If so, he didn't mention which vessel/what kind.
> 
> 
> From what I've been told in the past, any elevation in troponin means MI. Enzyme testing is one thing I don't know much about.
> ...



Or troponin levels can be increased from severe skeletal muscle exertion which results in damage. The zebras.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 29, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Yoga duck.



Case in point


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 29, 2012)

Just signed up for the NCLEX! 6 weeks to go


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 29, 2012)

Awright Chase!

signed,
The Duck


----------



## Meursault (Oct 29, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> "Run! It's an EMERGENCY! What are we paying you for!?" seemed to be the quote of the day today. Sure, I'll run in 90+ degree weather in pants and boots with 40ish pounds of gear for a kid who's doing the "can't you see he hurt me? Please throw the flag, ref, we could really use that 15 yard penalty" act. It's also especially useful to run when there's a doc already at the Pt's side. Great idea. If you know so much come on down from the stands and do the job. It's so hard to not turn around and yell back sometimes.



At a Pop Warner game yesterday, one of the bystanders waved at my partner and I and screamed, "MEDIC!", just like in the bad war movies.
It probably wasn't good customer relations to double over laughing, but the actual standby crew was already there.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 29, 2012)

MrConspiracy said:


> At a Pop Warner game yesterday, one of the bystanders waved at my partner and I and screamed, "MEDIC!", just like in the bad war movies.
> It probably wasn't good customer relations to double over laughing, but the actual standby crew was already there.



Yeah, this was Pop Warner, too. My partner and I worked an AYSO tourney once where a woman ran up to us and practically recreated the aftermath of the bunk beds scene from "Step Brothers" 
"Oh my god, thank god I found you! Come quickly! There's blood everywhere!" 
My partner walked away laughing while I got the what and where, ended up being a sprained ankle, no blood at all. 
The difference between the public's perception of what is happening and what we perceive always amazes me.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 29, 2012)

Had one where the very young Junior Peewee Foorball "mother" was asking her eight year old if he needed to go to the hospital (hyperextended lower back and complained opf pain and paresthesia). :glare:


----------



## Achilles (Oct 29, 2012)

Listening to the radio traffic for FDNY, sounds like they are running out of fuel for the generators at Bellevue...


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 29, 2012)

FDNY Brooklyn sounds like they are getting hammered with working fires. 

To the ones out in the mess be safe.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 29, 2012)

My computer is driving me nuts. I'm not sure this Windows 8 nonsense was a good idea.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 30, 2012)

Aidey said:


> My computer is driving me nuts. I'm not sure this Windows 8 nonsense was a good idea.



Windows 8 - more proof the Mayans were right after all.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 30, 2012)

It is faster, I will admit that. But the initial install didn't work 100%. Search wouldn't work at all, so I ended up having to use the refresh option, which caused 99% of my programs to be uninstalled. Including a bunch of Asus driver/programs that added extra functionality to some of the hardware. Like the USB quick charge...or the software that causes the touchpad to ignore errant activations while someone is typing. After several hours I've finally got everything back to normal (including that damned touchpad fix...that was driving me bonkers).


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 30, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Windows 8 - more proof the Mayans were right after all.



My computer kicked over a while ago abd I need a new one, but I am seriously considering going with a Mac. I've been using my family's Mac and its ok. 

This windows 8 thing I'm not so sure about. I think its idiotic to try to develop an operating system to fill both the tablet and desktop/laptop roles. Two totally different platforms need tailor made OS. Not a one size fits all OS.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 30, 2012)

Why did I get a Discover Student Credit Card when everything I need to pay for related to school does not except Discover? Facepalm


----------



## Aidey (Oct 30, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> My computer kicked over a while ago abd I  need a new one, but I am seriously considering going with a Mac. I've  been using my family's Mac and its ok.
> 
> This windows 8 thing I'm not so sure about. I think its idiotic to try  to develop an operating system to fill both the tablet and  desktop/laptop roles. Two totally different platforms need tailor made  OS. Not a one size fits all OS.



That seriously is the issue. I'm pretty sure I would like it way way better on a tablet/touch screen than I do on my laptop. I really dislike that they scattered the contents of the old start menu all over the place. I had to freaking do a google search to figure out how to restart the first time. I've also never been a huge fan of keyboard short cuts, and I don't like how they are suddenly the best alternative to touch when it comes to navigating the OS. 

That being said, the more I learn, the more I can avoid that absurd start screen, and once you get to that point things get better. I've never ever liked any of Apple's UIs and W8 isn't bad enough to make me switch. I would go with a chromebook way before I went near a mac.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 30, 2012)

Before I get on a rant about Winblows 8, I just want to point out two things.

First of all, this is 2012.  Who designs an operating system with the color scheme and layout that hasn't been seen since CGA cards were add on features in computers?

Secondly, there are other options out there besides Winblows and Mac...most of which are absolutely free.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 30, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Before I get on a rant about Winblows 8, I just want to point out two things.
> 
> First of all, this is 2012.  Who designs an operating system with the color scheme and layout that hasn't been seen since CGA cards were add on features in computers?



Visually it is a step backwards. The squared off windows look like something out of XP. I also seriously hate how they have dumbed down the personalization features. I miss being able to pick different colors for different things. Thus far the only way I've found to get even close to the old level of customization back is to pick a high contrast theme and tweak the hell out of it.



ffemt8978 said:


> Secondly, there are other options out there besides Winblows and Mac...most of which are absolutely free.



Of course there are, but for the average user who wants their computer to "just work" those aren't always a good option. I'm pretty nerdy and I don't want the bother of running a shell every time I need to run a program that isn't linux compatible (and I use several).


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 30, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Of course there are, but for the average user who wants their computer to "just work" those aren't always a good option. I'm pretty nerdy and I don't want the bother of running a shell every time I need to run a program that isn't linux compatible (and I use several).


VMWare or VirtualBox...it's how I run Windows now.  Plus if it gets corrupted, I can restore from a snapshot in under 3 minutes and be back to factory fresh install.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 30, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> VMWare or VirtualBox...it's how I run Windows now.  Plus if it gets corrupted, I can restore from a snapshot in under 3 minutes and be back to factory fresh install.



Can I come live with you fit a while?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 30, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Can I come live with you fit a while?



If you can get by the dog - plus you have to bring your own guns and ammo.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 30, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> If you can get by the dog - plus you have to bring your own guns and ammo.



Deal.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 30, 2012)

As much as I love my 4Runner, the one thing I cant stand are the cup holders. They're the ones that slide out of the dash that Toyota seemed to favor in the late 80s and early 90s







They hardly fit anything in them properly, I can't even get a can of Arizona tea in there, and even if I could it seems like it would break under that weight. 

So... can anyone recommend a good aftermarket cup holder? I figure at least some of you don't have cup holders in your ambos so maybe a couple of you take one of those door or vent hanging ones with you to work. I know the mini-mod I worked in for a whole week before it got taken up to corporate and never seen again didn't have any.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 30, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> If you can get by the dog - plus you have to bring your own guns and ammo.



What no claymores?


----------



## Achilles (Oct 30, 2012)

Someone sent this to me


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 30, 2012)

So the Jeep may be shot. Done lots of fiddling and nothing has fixed it, it's going in for a compression test beginning of next week. If the motor is shot it looks like I'll be in the market for a new rig. 

Leaning towards either a Chevy or GMC 2500HD crew cab with the Duramax motor and Allison transmission. Any thoughts?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 30, 2012)

NVRob said:


> So the Jeep may be shot. Done lots of fiddling and nothing has fixed it, it's going in for a compression test beginning of next week. If the motor is shot it looks like I'll be in the market for a new rig.
> 
> Leaning towards either a Chevy or GMC 2500HD crew cab with the Duramax motor and Allison transmission. Any thoughts?



I'll buy the Jeep chasis lol ;p what model?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 30, 2012)

MMiz said:


> Hey,
> 
> EMTLife.com now has a LiveJournal community, http://www.livejournal.com/community/emtlife/, which anyone can join and post to.  If you don't yet have a LiveJournal, you can create one for free at http://www.livejournal.com/.
> 
> Enjoy, I hope to see you join!



You have heard of the butterfly theory, haven't you?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 30, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I'll buy the Jeep chasis lol ;p what model?



99 WJ with 145k on it. Chassis is straight, transmission is solid but the motor feels like it's losing compression in at least one cylinder. If it really turns into me needing a new ride and you're serious I'll let you know and give you a solid deal on it. Too bad you live so damn far away!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 30, 2012)

10 ambulances and 1 police state trooper car all going code 3 = cluster F#%$. It may look nice because of all flashy lights.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 30, 2012)

NVRob said:


> 99 WJ with 145k on it. Chassis is straight, transmission is solid but the motor feels like it's losing compression in at least one cylinder. If it really turns into me needing a new ride and you're serious I'll let you know and give you a solid deal on it. Too bad you live so damn far away!



You know an STi is what you want...come to the dark side, and let the evil consume you. h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 30, 2012)

fast65 said:


> You know an STi is what you want...come to the dark side, and let the evil consume you. h34r:



I'd love an STi but having to tow the toys and camping says a truck is a better option. I make great money for someone my age but not good enough to own two cars haha.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 30, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'd love an STi but having to tow the toys and camping says a truck is a better option. I make great money for someone my age but not good enough to own two cars haha.



I know  But I still have to put my STi pitch out there.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 30, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'd love an STi but having to tow the toys and camping says a truck is a better option. I make great money for someone my age but not good enough to own two cars haha.



Oh well in that case, you'll need an F250 Diesel the red ones are best


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 30, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Oh well in that case, you'll need an F250 Diesel the red ones are best



Can't deny that the Powerstroke is a solid motor. I'm not a huge fan of how they look though. Definitely looking for a black truck. I'd take a really dark grey too, red just isn't my color.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 30, 2012)

firefite said:


> 10 ambulances and 1 police state trooper car all going code 3 = cluster F#%$. It may look nice because of all flashy lights.



Yea, I've wondered about that. I was looking at pics of the evacuation of NYU Hospital. Is having the red lights going, on a hundred ambulances, when there is no other traffic on the road really needed?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 30, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Oh well in that case, you'll need an F250 Diesel the red ones are best



I think you and I would get along just beautifully my friend.


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 30, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Yea, I've wondered about that. I was looking at pics of the evacuation of NYU Hospital. Is having the red lights going, on a hundred ambulances, when there is no other traffic on the road really needed?



Well, if you are uncomfortable and don't know what you are doing, try to look really cool doing it so nobody figures it out.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 30, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Yea, I've wondered about that. I was looking at pics of the evacuation of NYU Hospital. Is having the red lights going, on a hundred ambulances, when there is no other traffic on the road really needed?



We were on highways and city streets along with closed highways and flooded city streets. Any toll booths we go code thru (they want to charge $12.50 per person).


----------



## Jambi (Oct 30, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Well, if you are uncomfortable and don't know what you are doing, try to look really cool doing it so nobody figures it out.



I rarely laugh out loud, but now my coworkers are once again questioning my sanity.


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 30, 2012)

firefite said:


> We were on highways and city streets along with closed highways and flooded city streets. Any toll booths we go code thru (they want to charge $12.50 per person).



I would hand the toll my card, pay for everyone then submit for reimbursement. you obviously haven't read the DRT reimbursement policy, its all fair game. and the points/miles are yours to keep. did I mention you get $60.00 per day for food, as long as you dont take their crappy brown bag?

portal.com > admin resources or Common Links > Concur travel > expenses


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 30, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Chevy or GMC 2500HD crew cab with the Duramax motor and Allison transmission



blacked out, 4" lift, 35" MTs, yes please. 

dont forget to put grill lights and a light bar for 360* visibility...


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 30, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I rarely laugh out loud, but now my coworkers are once again questioning my sanity.



There was ever a question about your insanity?


----------



## Hemostatic (Oct 30, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Leaning towards either a Chevy or GMC 2500HD crew cab with the Duramax motor and Allison transmission. Any thoughts?



I did some calibration work for GM on the Duramax a few years ago. If you can swing it, look for 2009.5 or newer with the LMM. It was a HUGE step up from the previous model (LMI, I think......but don't quote me). 

That being said, forget GM altogether and go get and F150 with the EcoBoost!!


----------



## Anjel (Oct 30, 2012)

Just got a call and was told to pack a bag. Might be heading east within the next 24 hours.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 30, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> I would hand the toll my card, pay for everyone then submit for reimbursement. you obviously haven't read the DRT reimbursement policy, its all fair game. and the points/miles are yours to keep. did I mention you get $60.00 per day for food, as long as you dont take their crappy brown bag?
> 
> portal.com > admin resources or Common Links > Concur travel > expenses



I didn't realize that 60/day for food thing. I'll have to remember that for my next deployment. got reimbursed for everythign else though


----------



## Achilles (Oct 30, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Well, if you are uncomfortable and don't know what you are doing, try to look really cool doing it so nobody figures it out.


:rofl: lmao


Anjel1030 said:


> Just got a call.



Was it the president?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 30, 2012)

Achilles said:


> :rofl: lmao
> 
> 
> Was it the president?



Lol of my company


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 30, 2012)

firefite said:


> We were on highways and city streets along with closed highways and flooded city streets. Any toll booths we go code thru (they want to charge $12.50 per person).



Then entire northeast shuts down when a super-megastorm rolls in, except for the toll booths? Really? 

Its a freaking disaster out there right now, and they are still insisting on collecting tolls, from hundreds of ambulances, when the road is flooded and no one else is out? 

W.....T...F.....?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 30, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> I would hand the toll my card, pay for everyone then submit for reimbursement. you obviously haven't read the DRT reimbursement policy, its all fair game. and the points/miles are yours to keep. did I mention you get $60.00 per day for food, as long as you dont take their crappy brown bag?
> 
> portal.com > admin resources or Common Links > Concur travel > expenses



I already read it. I'm not gonna spend my money for a toll road (even tho I can get paid back) when we can just run right thru. I've already bought a lot of stuff (GPS, cloths, etc).


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 30, 2012)

Job interview on Friday.  Wish me luck!


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 30, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Lol of my company



So what do you do when you go to stuff like this?  Regular calls?  Regular dialysis runs?  I really don't know.


----------



## Jon (Oct 30, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> So what do you do when you go to stuff like this?  Regular calls?  Regular dialysis runs?  I really don't know.


Depends. From my past deployment (Katrina) and those of others:

Some of the DRT deployment will be backing up 911 in various areas. Partially due to increased volume, and partially so that those that have been on duty for 72 hours or more can stand down, go home, and worry about their own families and property.

Some of the deployment will be moving people as a direct result of the storm - evacuating SNF's and hosptials without power or other issues, and perhaps relocating people from shelter facilities to longer-term placement as things are available.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 30, 2012)

So Star Wars 7 comes out in 2015.  Discuss.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 30, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> So Star Wars 7 comes out in 2015.  Discuss.



Is Mickey Mouse going to be the next Yoda?:rofl:


----------



## Aidey (Oct 30, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> So Star Wars 7 comes out in 2015.  Discuss.



I haven't come to terms with the news yet. I'm not sure how I feel about it.


----------



## Porta (Oct 30, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> So Star Wars 7 comes out in 2015.  Discuss.



That sound you hear? 
My heart breaking into a million pieces. 

Really Lucas. How much money do you really need!? 

*stalks off to have her Star Wars tattoo removed*


----------



## Jambi (Oct 30, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Is Mickey Mouse going to be the next Yoda?:rofl:



Then Goofy gets to be Jar Jar  :rofl:


----------



## Jambi (Oct 30, 2012)

Porta said:


> That sound you hear?
> My heart breaking into a million pieces.
> 
> Really Lucas. How much money do you really need!?
> ...



Why so?

I don't ascribe to purist ideals so I am intrigued.

It's supposed to be based on the Thrawn Trilogy, and if done right, it could be awesome. Lucas won't be part of the production.  Some Disney person will be executive producer.  

Could be bad, could be great....I'm happy and scared at the same time.


----------



## Porta (Oct 30, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Why so?
> 
> I don't ascribe to purist ideals so I am intrigued.
> 
> ...



I love(d) the history of the original series, but I was just so disappointed in how I-III came out. I was hoping they wouldn't rely so much on CGI and flashy names on the marquee...
And I am a purist . 

Disney *does* make good movies, so I'm prepared to keep an open mind. But after the mess of freakin' Jar Jar Binks...


----------



## MexDefender (Oct 30, 2012)

Porta said:


> I love(d) the history of the original series, but I was just so disappointed in how I-III came out. I was hoping they wouldn't rely so much on CGI and flashy names on the marquee...
> And I am a purist .
> 
> Disney *does* make good movies, so I'm prepared to keep an open mind. But after the mess of freakin' Jar Jar Binks...



Sigh not another one... Everything you ever love has or will be hacked up into pieces for profit or more entertainment. Now if it were truly a master piece than I could see your point but its not. So world doesn't explode...

Oldboy remake by spike lee. Awesome ruin greatest South Korean film ever made. Remake this or that... It's what Hollywood and entertainment industry does and will continue to do. It's better to enjoy what you love and look at the new film/whatever in a new perspective. Like girl with dragon tattoo remake barely years after trilogy? Awful... But watched and had good qualities. Let me in... Better than original. You get my point hopefully.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 30, 2012)

Porta said:


> That sound you hear?
> My heart breaking into a million pieces.
> 
> Really Lucas. How much money do you really need!?
> ...



4.05 billion. He sold Lucasfilm to Disney.



Jambi said:


> Why so?
> 
> I don't ascribe to purist ideals so I am intrigued.
> 
> ...



That is just a suggestion/rumor. I'm enough of a nerd I've been paying close attention to this, and all info concerning what the new movies will be about is just conjecture.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 30, 2012)

Aidey said:


> That is just a suggestion/rumor. I'm enough of a nerd I've been paying close attention to this, and all info concerning what the new movies will be about is just conjecture.



Don't ruin my fantasy!


----------



## Porta (Oct 30, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Don't ruin my fantasy!



....that's what she said?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 30, 2012)

40 ambulances with code lights on (no sirens) making a U-turn into a truck stop. The look on the publics face was priceless.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 30, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> blacked out, 4" lift, 35" MTs, yes please.
> 
> dont forget to put grill lights and a light bar for 360* visibility...



I was thinking 33" MTs but other than and the light bar that I like it 



Hemostatic said:


> I did some calibration work for GM on the Duramax a few years ago. If you can swing it, look for 2009.5 or newer with the LMM. It was a HUGE step up from the previous model (LMI, I think......but don't quote me).
> 
> That being said, forget GM altogether and go get and F150 with the EcoBoost!!



This is what I was looking for, thanks! These things seem like they are damn near impossible to mod now with all the new computers they have in them.

I've heard good things about the EcoBoost but I'm leaning towards to diesel.

Plus this guy fits better on a bigger truck.

http://www.midwestsleddecks.com/HTML/gallery.html#


----------



## Jambi (Oct 30, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I was thinking 33" MTs but other than and the light bar that I like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All I will say is that solid axle > independant front suspension.  This is why I could not buy a heavy duty truck with such a thing.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 30, 2012)

Aidey said:


> That is just a suggestion/rumor. I'm enough of a nerd I've been paying close attention to this, and all info concerning what the new movies will be about is just conjecture.



Also:

Star Wars: The Old Republic is fun.  It is also alight with fervent discussion.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 30, 2012)

Porta said:


> I love(d) the history of the original series, but I was just so disappointed in how I-III came out. I was hoping they wouldn't rely so much on CGI and flashy names on the marquee...
> And I am a purist .
> 
> Disney *does* make good movies, so I'm prepared to keep an open mind. But after the mess of freakin' Jar Jar Binks...



I thought it was funny when 35 year olds complained about how the new star wars movies weren't as good as the old star wars movies. I mean come on we were 12 years old. Everything is cooler when your 12 years old man!

I have to admit Lucas does deserve a swift kick in the fork for jar jar though.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I thought it was funny when 35 year olds complained about how the new star wars movies weren't as good as the old star wars movies. I mean come on we were 12 years old. Everything is cooler when your 12 years old man!
> 
> I have to admit Lucas does deserve a swift kick in the fork for jar jar though.



If you google askew the whole screen becomes crooked.


----------



## Porta (Oct 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I thought it was funny when 35 year olds complained about how the new star wars movies weren't as good as the old star wars movies. I mean come on we were 12 years old. Everything is cooler when your 12 years old man!
> 
> I have to admit Lucas does deserve a swift kick in the fork for jar jar though.



I was born in '85, and never saw the movies until I was in my mid teens. It's not just the movies I'm a fan of, it's the concept and universe. That's all.


----------



## Porta (Oct 31, 2012)

Achilles said:


> If you google askew the whole screen becomes crooked.






Haaaaaa.....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 31, 2012)

Jambi said:


> All I will say is that solid axle > independant front suspension.  This is why I could not buy a heavy duty truck with such a thing.



SFA is nice but you can't argue with the ride IFS gives you.

I've had less than stellar luck with used cars throughout my life so I think if I have to replace the Jeep whatever I buy is going to be new.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 31, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I was thinking 33" MTs but other than and the light bar that I like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you towing around? If you buy a diesel; it absolutly loves warm weather.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 31, 2012)

Achilles said:


> What are you towing around? If you buy a diesel; it absolutly loves warm weather.



Generally dirtbike/toy trailers, my friend's boat and camper. I'm eventually hoping to buy a 5th wheel toy hauler at some point. 

All definitely towable with a gas motor but the torque of the diesel is tough to beat in the mountains around here. 

It gets cold here but we never have had problems in the past with the cold and friends' trucks.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 31, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Generally dirtbike/toy trailers, my friend's boat and camper. I'm eventually hoping to buy a 5th wheel toy hauler at some point.
> 
> All definitely towable with a gas motor but the torque of the diesel is tough to beat in the mountains around here.
> 
> It gets cold here but we never have had problems in the past with the cold and friends' trucks.



Might need an engine blanket. They use em up north. If it is a diesel glow plugs might need to be checked. I have no idea how you do that I just remember my dad had to fiddle with them when it got colder.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Might need an engine blanket. They use em up north. If it is a diesel glow plugs might need to be checked. I have no idea how you do that I just remember my dad had to fiddle with them when it got colder.



Block heater would be better, I only use mine if temps are below 38 (usually Nov - Apr)


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 31, 2012)

Slightly older super duty with the V10 motor. It will last longer than a diesel and potentially save you repair $$. 

If you go diesel get a pre '08 before the extra emissions crap. 

And GMs suck. I ride in one every day. The interiors and ergonomics are horrible. Yes the ride is soft but the handling suffers.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 31, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Slightly older super duty with the V10 motor. It will last longer than a diesel and potentially save you repair $$.
> 
> If you go diesel get a pre '08 before the extra emissions crap.
> 
> And GMs suck. I ride in one every day. The interiors and ergonomics are horrible. Yes the ride is soft but the handling suffers.



My buddy has a 250 with the V10 Triton. I've driven it a few times and wasn't a big fan although his is a crew cab long bed so it's obnoxiously big. 

I ride in a Ford on the daily but it's an E450 chassis with a 7.3l with 340k on it. We are replacing all our Fords with Chevys and I like that motor a lot. Those things get up and go for how big they are.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 31, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Slightly older super duty with the V10 motor. It will last longer than a diesel and potentially save you repair $$.
> 
> If you go diesel get a pre '08 before the extra emissions crap.
> 
> And GMs suck. I ride in one every day. The interiors and ergonomics are horrible. Yes the ride is soft but the handling suffers.



I am a die hard ford fan. But I hate the v10 it's a gas guzzler. I've got a friend who has a 350 dump v 10 she likes my diesel better 

Rob please tell me you're not going to buy a Chevy or a dodge :sad:


----------



## CANDawg (Oct 31, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Block heater would be better, I only use mine if temps are below 38 (usually Nov - Apr)



Seriously? I generally don't even think about plugging in the block heater until at least -20C. (-4F)

Edit: Never mind. Just realized you're talking diesel. Still, that seems a bit warm.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks like a marital aid but it keeps the engine oil pliable.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 31, 2012)

*ON a new subject*

Is it my imagination but have most of the female forum participants cleared off?:huh:


----------



## Achilles (Oct 31, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Is it my imagination but have most of the female forum participants cleared off?:huh:



I blame Chimpie he brought up Star Wars


----------



## Aidey (Oct 31, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> So Star Wars 7 comes out in 2015.  Discuss.





Aidey said:


> I haven't come to terms with the news yet. I'm not sure how I feel about it.





Aidey said:


> 4.05 billion. He sold Lucasfilm to Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> That is just a suggestion/rumor. I'm enough of a nerd I've been paying close attention to this, and all info concerning what the new movies will be about is just conjecture.





Ahem! What am I chopped liver?


Edit: We seriously need to add a gender field here.


----------



## silver (Oct 31, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Ahem! What am I chopped liver?
> 
> 
> Edit: We seriously need to add a gender field here.



The number of times people have been like she to me. :glare:

pre Doc avatar, but lets be honest it gives the idea that I am an old short man.


----------



## exodus (Oct 31, 2012)

silver said:


> The number of times people have been like she to me. :glare:
> 
> pre Doc avatar, but lets be honest it gives the idea that I am an old short man.



Wait. You're a girl??


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 31, 2012)

NVRob said:


> It gets cold here but we never have had problems in the past with the cold and friends' trucks.



Dad had a first gen Duramax in the mid-Atlantic, generally had a month or two of sub-freezing temps at night. In 4 years he never felt the need to use a block heater, nor did he ever have an issue with the truck.


----------



## silver (Oct 31, 2012)

exodus said:


> Wait. You're a girl??



<_<

Only on Sundays at the afternoon cabaret.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm sorry for those of you who work or live in New York, NY. The constant sounds of traffic, horns, sirens, small streets, one way streets, traffic in general, A$$hole drivers, etc. 

I honestly don't know how you guys can stand it all. And now I get why going code 3 here doesn't save anytime. People don't pull over, will cuss you out, pull right out infront of the ambulance, get between a group of 30 ambulances all going code 3. 

We have been ordered by "higher ups" to go code 3 everywhere we have to drive and even when transporting a stable patient.


----------



## Hemostatic (Oct 31, 2012)

NVRob said:


> This is what I was looking for, thanks! These things seem like they are damn near impossible to mod now with all the new computers they have in them.
> 
> I've heard good things about the EcoBoost but I'm leaning towards to diesel.
> 
> ...



Sorry, that post should have said *2007.5*. 

The LMM came out in 2007.5 ..... (somedays, I swear..... <_< ) 
I don't know which model they are up to now, but I would imagine they have only kept getting better on the calibration side. 

I love my EcoBoost, and with the exception of the the 5th wheel (although I've seen it done), I wouldn't be concerned with hooking up to anything you listed for towing. However, it really comes down to how often you're going to actually be pulling things:
- If your answer is "fairly often" to "a lot", then you probably are better off with a diesel. 
- If your answer is "only on the weekends" to "30% of the time", then it would seriously be worth considering the EB. It definitely has the ponies and the torque for you. Take the hit on fuel economy while you're towing, and make up for it when you're running light.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 31, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Looks like a marital aid but it keeps the engine oil pliable.



Really? A marital aid? Hmmm I suggest counseling


----------



## Achilles (Oct 31, 2012)

Hemostatic said:


> Sorry, that post should have said *2007.5*.
> 
> The LMM came out in 2007.5 ..... (somedays, I swear..... <_< )
> I don't know which model they are up to now, but I would imagine they have only kept getting better on the calibration side.
> ...



If he's going to be towing up grade. Especially a gooseneck. Just because you can do something doesn't mean you should. The DOT weighmaster will tell you that


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Really? A marital aid? Hmmm I suggest counseling



That was supposed to be MARTIAL aid. Yeah, yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 31, 2012)

Silly trucks. Jeeps are where it is at...


----------



## Achilles (Oct 31, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Silly trucks. Jeeps are where it is at...



What brand light is that on top?


----------



## Jon (Oct 31, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I haven't come to terms with the news yet. I'm not sure how I feel about it.





Porta said:


> That sound you hear?
> My heart breaking into a million pieces.
> 
> Really Lucas. How much money do you really need!?
> ...



I'm with both of you. Just doesn't feel "right"



Jambi said:


> Why so?
> 
> I don't ascribe to purist ideals so I am intrigued.
> 
> ...


I had this discussion last night at the squad, actually. Without even knowing, I mentioned that the Thrawn trilogy would be a natural story arc for the next movie.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 31, 2012)

Achilles said:


> What brand light is that on top?



Rigid Industries 50" LED bar. They sell various sizes


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I thought it was funny when 35 year olds complained about how the new star wars movies weren't as good as the old star wars movies. I mean come on we were 12 years old. Everything is cooler when your 12 years old man!
> 
> I have to admit Lucas does deserve a swift kick in the fork for jar jar though.







* I fine' yous-a lakka respeck disturbin'*


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 31, 2012)

P: LED civilian vehicle lights need to be banned while driving.


----------



## Jon (Oct 31, 2012)

exodus said:


> Wait. You're a girl??



Oh, you're a GIRL dragon


----------



## Achilles (Oct 31, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Rigid Industries 50" LED bar. They sell various sizes



Lol yup I was actually seein if you knew it, I was looking at the E series 20" flood/ spot, but the 600$ price tag scares me away :sad:


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 31, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Lol yup I was actually seein if you knew it, I was looking at the E series 20" flood/ spot, but the 600$ price tag scares me away :sad:



Oh doubting my Jeep parts knowledge?! <_< I don't know much about the offroad scene, this is my first 4x4 and my last 2 cars were import sports cars. I was big into the drifting scene for a while 

The E series 50 is around $1,500 :wacko: but you could probably get away with just having that and no other auxiliary lights


----------



## Achilles (Oct 31, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> The E series 50 is around $1,500 :wacko: but you could probably get away with just having that and no other auxiliary lights



I tried the sponsorship app and they never called me back or emailed me :sad:
I was going to get the 20" for the front (f250) and use it as fog lights, and I was going to get a whelen par 36 and use it as a reverse light.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 31, 2012)

Jon said:


> Oh, you're a GIRL dragon



Did you just infer that exodus is a scaly androgenous beast?

Exodus you gonna take that?

I'll just leave these gypsy daggers on the table here while I go get my gypsy fiddle.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 31, 2012)

I cannot, for the life of me, figure out what direction this thread went...


----------



## Achilles (Oct 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Did you just infer that exodus is a scaly androgenous beast?
> 
> Exodus you gonna take that?
> 
> I'll just leave these gypsy daggers on the table here while I go get my gypsy fiddle.



Thats from the movie Shrek. (Big green ogre) they're like onions!


----------



## exodus (Oct 31, 2012)

Jon said:


> Oh, you're a GIRL dragon







.....


----------



## enjoynz (Oct 31, 2012)

*For Emtlifers that are Lord of the Rings fans!*

Not sure if this helps with the good safety record of our airline or not? lol

Enjoy!!!

http://www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/travel/air-nz-hobbit-safety-viral-1409728


----------



## Jon (Oct 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Did you just infer that exodus is a scaly androgenous beast?
> 
> Exodus you gonna take that?
> 
> I'll just leave these gypsy daggers on the table here while I go get my gypsy fiddle.



:rofl:... I was making a joke based on the Shrek scene I quoted. for some reason, that was the first thing that popped into my mind.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 31, 2012)

Received a free full sized first in bag from my boss, hmmm how can I make this useful?


----------



## Porta (Oct 31, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I cannot, for the life of me, figure out what direction this thread went...



Just go with it dude.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 31, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Received a free full sized first in bag from my boss, hmmm how can I make this useful?



Makes for a good overnight bag.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 31, 2012)

Jon said:


> :rofl:... I was making a joke based on the Shrek scene I quoted. for some reason, that was the first thing that popped into my mind.



Yeah I know but I never miss a chance for a good old fashioned gypsy knife fight.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 31, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Makes for a good overnight bag.



Yea I'm thinking I can get all by backcountry ski stuff in it and what not.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 31, 2012)

I hope everyone is having fun and staying safe tonight!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 31, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> I hope everyone is having fun and staying safe tonight!



That your kid? Awesome costume. Props


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 31, 2012)

Yep!  That's my boy!  Thanks!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 31, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Yep!  That's my boy!  Thanks!



Can I put that pic on my FB? I've got some Friends that would love it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 31, 2012)

Still want pumpkin pie?


----------



## Jambi (Oct 31, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> I hope everyone is having fun and staying safe tonight!



I am safe.  I practice safe trick-or-treating but sitting in the driveway with a fire pit and a good beer supply.  Awesome parents get beer :rofl:


----------



## Jambi (Oct 31, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Still want pumpkin pie?



I'd eat it!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 31, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Still want pumpkin pie?



Awesomeness 

Well I've had my one tricker treater. Only having one kid in the building means they make out like a bandit. What she didn't get off me tonight she'll end up getting tomorrow. Except for the rubber worms I'm keeping the rest of those.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 31, 2012)

My candy AND candy bucket got jacked. I had to stick the dog outside because he spazzes out every time someone knocks on the door. After a couple of hours with no one and him throwing himself at the back door I finally gave up on trick or treaters. Set a chair out, with the candy on it and a sign saying happy Halloween. 20 minutes later, someone had taken the candy and the bucket it was in. :glare:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 31, 2012)

Aidey said:


> My candy AND candy bucket got jacked. I had to stick the dog outside because he spazzes out every time someone knocks on the door. After a couple of hours with no one and him throwing himself at the back door I finally gave up on trick or treaters. Set a chair out, with the candy on it and a sign saying happy Halloween. 20 minutes later, someone had taken the candy and the bucket it was in. :glare:



What a world. Hope they get the sugars.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 31, 2012)

Negative deflection in leads 2 and 3. -60degree deviation. Elevation in v2 and v3. 

Would it be appropriate to say a possible anterior hemiblock?


----------



## Jambi (Oct 31, 2012)

Every time my 15 year old son answers the door it's super adorable little kids.

Every time I answer the door it's girls his age dressed inappropriately.

I just laugh and tell him he should answer the door every time.  :rofl:


----------



## Jon (Nov 1, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> What a world. Hope they get the sugars.


We had a dispatcher send us for a "sugar attack" the other day.
She used to dispatch taxis. She probably was better at that than she is dispatching EMS and PD.



Jambi said:


> Every time my 15 year old son answers the door it's super adorable little kids.
> 
> Every time I answer the door it's girls his age dressed inappropriately.
> 
> I just laugh and tell him he should answer the door every time.  :rofl:



I'm working College-town EMS tonight. the females are slightly older... but most are outside of the "half your age plus 7" rule, so it's just as creepy.

Sucks getting old.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 1, 2012)

I thought it was 1/2 your age plus 9?


----------



## Jon (Nov 1, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I thought it was 1/2 your age plus 9?


Either way.
Both end up to legal drinking age or better... which means that more than half the student body is at the creepy level.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 1, 2012)

Jon said:


> Sucks getting old.



No it doesn't.  The older you get, the crankier you can be.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 1, 2012)

In the last couple of days I have watched classic Dr. Who, Voyager, Iron Man, Iron Man 2, Captain America and the Hulk. I also caught myself saying "I'm a paramedic, not a babysitter" 

I give up. I'm a lost cause.


----------



## Jon (Nov 1, 2012)

Aidey said:


> In the last couple of days I have watched classic Dr. Who, Voyager, Iron Man, Iron Man 2, Captain America and the Hulk. I also caught myself saying "I'm a paramedic, not a babysitter"
> 
> I give up. I'm a lost cause.


You want to see babysitting? Come run a shift with me.
Supervising 18-year-old EMT's that want to drive around in a truck with the blinkies and the woo-woo's. Then they deal with drunk 18 year olds that say:
"I don't know what happened. I had one shot... and this this hurricane happened"


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Aidey said:


> In the last couple of days I have watched classic Dr. Who, Voyager, Iron Man, Iron Man 2, Captain America and the Hulk. I also caught myself saying "I'm a paramedic, not a babysitter"
> 
> I give up. I'm a lost cause.



You married yet?


----------



## Aidey (Nov 1, 2012)

Jon said:


> You want to see babysitting? Come run a shift with me.
> Supervising 18-year-old EMT's that want to drive around in a truck with the blinkies and the woo-woo's. Then they deal with drunk 18 year olds that say:
> "I don't know what happened. I had one shot... and this this hurricane happened"



The other day they gave me a brand spanking new partner who was on his first shift after FTO AND a freaking EMT student. I was ready to kill someone.



bigbaldguy said:


> You married yet?



Age rule dude. I'm a toddler.


----------



## Jon (Nov 1, 2012)

Aidey said:


> ..
> Age rule dude. I'm a toddler.



So... Uh... Can I buy you a drink?


----------



## Aidey (Nov 1, 2012)

Jon said:


> So... Uh... Can I buy you a drink?



Only if it is non alcoholic. ^_^


----------



## Asclepius911 (Nov 1, 2012)

Toddler can drink jesus juice


----------



## Achilles (Nov 1, 2012)

Asclepius911 said:


> Toddler can drink jesus juice



That has to be the most ignorant statement ever made on this site!
First, it's not called "Jesus Juice", it's called the Eucharist.
Second, toddler is ages 1-3 in the Catholic Church the age to drink the Eucharist is 2nd grade (7-9).
Third, it should be toddlers and Jesus should be capitalized.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 1, 2012)

Knock it off!


----------



## Achilles (Nov 1, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Knock it off!



I'm sorry, I've just had a really bad day and that set me off. I apologize Asclepius911


----------



## Asclepius911 (Nov 1, 2012)

It's alright, I think we both need a drink lol... I've also had a bad/long day


----------



## Jon (Nov 1, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Only if it is non alcoholic. ^_^



:beerchug:



Asclepius911 said:


> It's alright, I think we both need a drink lol... I've also had a bad/long day



I think many of us do. Ever notice how when someone says "with all due respect", what follows isn't really respectful at all? Especially when they are the only one NOT sober involved in the conversation?


----------



## Jon (Nov 1, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> ...The older you get, the crankier you can be.


Who thinks this should become FFEMT's signature line... with the waving GIF. h34r:
It'd be a good warning for new members.... That's my logic. I'm sticking to that.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 1, 2012)

Jon said:


> :beerchug:



lol. I'm of age (and have been for a while). I just don't drink.


----------



## Jon (Nov 1, 2012)

Aidey said:


> lol. I'm of age (and have been for a while). I just don't drink.


LOL. Understand the feeling for the most part.

I enjoy GOOD beer occasionally, because it's tasty... not because it's intoxicating. I guess I saw enough sloppy drunk people growing up in College Town EMS that I have never really had a desire to get so drunk I do stupid things.

That said, I wish I was on Bourbon street with some old and new EMS friends tonight, instead of stuck at home because of another darn hurricane.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 1, 2012)

We had the most awesome student ever today. Killed it. First time I've ever felt comfortable with the student doing assessments. 

Rippin' allergic reaction with the urgent care staff freaking out and she saunters on up cool as a cucumber, looks at the patient, looks at me and says "I feel like some benedryl and albuterol may be in order" then goes to town getting the monitor going, vitals and a line all while I'm digging into my bag for medications and my partner is standing there with a :censored::censored::censored::censored:-eating grin on his face, didn't even have to prompt her. 

She made a rock solid argument for IM epi but I vetoed it, had it drawn up though. I was a tad bit hesitant to give the 72 year old patient with an extensive cardiac history epi unless I really had to. 

Why can't all students be so motivated?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 1, 2012)

Aidey said:


> The other day they gave me a brand spanking new partner who was on his first shift after FTO AND a freaking EMT student. I was ready to kill someone.



Didn't we go over this the other day when they stuck you in this debacle? Just be glad you don't have to work with me and my shiny new paramedic self


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 1, 2012)

Dear nursing staff,

My patient hasn't been on oxygen for 2 days. Why are you still documenting that she's on 2 liters? Furthermore, she has never been on 2 liters, it's always been 3 liters, so even if she was on oxygen you would still be wrong. It's the line that goes through the ball bearing, not the one immediately below it.

Sincerely, 
Grumpy medical student.


----------



## Jon (Nov 1, 2012)

NVRob said:


> She made a rock solid argument for IM epi but I vetoed it, had it drawn up though. I was a tad bit hesitant to give the 72 year old patient with an extensive cardiac history epi unless I really had to.


Nice!


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 1, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Dear nursing staff,
> 
> My patient hasn't been on oxygen for 2 days. Why are you still documenting that she's on 2 liters? Furthermore, she has never been on 2 liters, it's always been 3 liters, so even if she was on oxygen you would still be wrong. It's the line that goes through the ball bearing, not the one immediately below it.
> 
> ...



The ability to "copy all fields" in electronic charting is the dumbest idea. All it does is lead to errors like you describe. Having said that, when you have the incredible amount of charting to do on each patient at least twice a shift along with every change and procedure on 6 patients...the charting is usually going to be rushed and poorly done.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 1, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Why can't all students be so motivated?



Because we don't all have you as a teacher Rob


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Jon said:


> LOL. Understand the feeling for the most part.
> 
> I enjoy GOOD beer occasionally, because it's tasty... not because it's intoxicating. I guess I saw enough sloppy drunk people growing up in College Town EMS that I have never really had a desire to get so drunk I do stupid things.
> 
> That said, I wish I was on Bourbon street with some old and new EMS friends tonight, instead of stuck at home because of another darn hurricane.



Bummer you didn't make the expo :/ Next time maybe it will be in Branson  no hurricanes in Branson!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 1, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Bummer you didn't make the expo :/ Next time maybe it will be in Branson  no hurricanes in Branson!



Just tornadoes...... h34r:


----------



## Aprz (Nov 1, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Negative deflection in leads 2 and 3. -60degree deviation. Elevation in v2 and v3.
> 
> Would it be appropriate to say a possible anterior hemiblock?


Yes. I don't think the STE is important for diagnosisng an LAFB/LAB. The criterias I recall were: Left axis deviation >-29 degree, qR in lead I, rS or R in III (and probably in the inferior leads). A quick trick (per The Art of Interpretation: 12-lead ECGs) for rapidly diagnosising is positive I, negative in II and aVF.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 1, 2012)

Dear Fever, please go away.  I really want to go back to work.  Thanks!


----------



## Tigger (Nov 1, 2012)

Jon said:


> I think many of us do. Ever notice how when someone says "with all due respect", what follows isn't really respectful at all? Especially when they are the only one NOT sober involved in the conversation?



This is one my personal favorites when it comes to life's paradoxes.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 1, 2012)

Also I was successful in finding a use for that bag...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I've got my avy gear, skins, crampons, water bladder, first aid, and other odds and ends all tucked in there. Way better than the milk carton that all that crap was in.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Tigger said:


> This is one my personal favorites when it comes to life's paradoxes.



With all due respect, your personal opinions matter not in the world outside of you. 




Just kidding...I couldn't resist.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 1, 2012)

Some nights suck more than others...


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 1, 2012)

Still have no power here on Long Island. It is warmer outside than it is inside my house...

Granted I should be thankful I still have a house to come home to...


----------



## Achilles (Nov 1, 2012)

Carrie underwood is hot!


----------



## Achilles (Nov 1, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Still have no power here on Long Island. It is warmer outside than it is inside my house...
> 
> Granted I should be thankful I still have a house to come home to...



If you'd like I could get you one, and it can power your block.
it'll be 2.00 per mile to drive down there from Detroit plus 200 for fuel, plus the generator costs, and another 2.00 per mike to come pick it up! 
So you're looking at about 4000$ but hey, you can split it w/ your neighbors:rofl::rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 1, 2012)

Sleeping on the same bed as the supervisor in the hotel room tonight. I'm scared...

Good thing about being on the management team during a Disaster = hotel rooms.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 1, 2012)

firefite said:


> Sleeping on the same bed as the supervisor in the hotel room tonight. I'm scared...
> 
> Good thing about being on the management team during a Disaster = hotel rooms.



Meh. Nothing like having about 10 medical students and residents sleeping in the resident lounge together... mostly on couches with feet on a huge ottoman in the middle.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 1, 2012)

firefite said:


> Sleeping on the same bed as the supervisor in the hotel room tonight. I'm scared...
> 
> Good thing about being on the management team during a Disaster = hotel rooms.



Must....resist....urge....to....make.....snarky.....comment.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 1, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> must....resist....urge....to....make.....snarky.....comment.



NTTAWWT



...also....
http://youtu.be/5zey8567bcg?t=1m13s


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 1, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Must....resist....urge....to....make.....snarky.....comment.



I'm hoping I get a raise... Hahaha


----------



## Jambi (Nov 1, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm hoping I get a raise... Hahaha



That depends on what you decide to use as a pillow.  :wub:

Also, if you snore you're hosed.  That raise isn't happening.  :rofl:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 1, 2012)

firefite said:


> Sleeping on the same bed as the supervisor in the hotel room tonight. I'm scared...
> 
> Good thing about being on the management team during a Disaster = hotel rooms.



:blink:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 1, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> :blink:



One room and one bed. Neither of us want to sleep on the floor and my other partner is on the cot we have. We are lazy don't judge! :rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Aidey said:


> In the last couple of days I have watched classic Dr. Who, Voyager, Iron Man, Iron Man 2, Captain America and the Hulk. I also caught myself saying "I'm a paramedic, not a babysitter"
> 
> I give up. I'm a lost cause.



Classic Dr. Who? :huh: wow!

That reminds me of a commercial I saw once. It showed a clip from Monty pythons dead parrot sketch. Then it said "if your girlfriend is laughing right now *MARRY HER*

 you're a keeper


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 1, 2012)

I had no idea we could alter font size


----------



## Joe (Nov 2, 2012)

Pull the gurney in to the room bro


----------



## Jon (Nov 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm hoping I get a raise... Hahaha


You're digging your hole deeper, bud!


----------



## Jon (Nov 2, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I had no idea we could alter font size



It's smaller than normal.....






Wait for it.....



that's what she said.


[youtube]GBnBosmbkSs[/youtube]
And with that, we're gonna need to get off this topic.


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 2, 2012)

Interview in a couple hours.  Wish me luck!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 2, 2012)

Rumor has it we might be evacuating a 1,500 patient SNF. 

Never in my life have I seen so many government vehicles. We have the only fuel in town so we have FBI, Homeland security, secret service, police, and every other agency. It's an alphabet soup party!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> Rumor has it we might be evacuating a 1,500 patient SNF.
> 
> Never in my life have I seen so many government vehicles. We have the only fuel in town so we have FBI, Homeland security, secret service, police, and every other agency. It's an alphabet soup party!



That sounds like...a total PITA. Good luck and stay safe out there!

Also, I want to see a picture of the coolest ambulance you see out there!


----------



## Jambi (Nov 2, 2012)

I just got this image in my head of a bunch of SNF staff running around repeating, "not my patient, not my patient. Doctor say you take, not my patient."

:rofl:


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 2, 2012)

Interview went great! Now to wait impatiently for them to call & make me an offer. In the meantime, I got a phone call on the way home to schedule an interview for another app I had completed. Hopefully my stint on unemployment will be a short one!


----------



## Jon (Nov 2, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I just got this image in my head of a bunch of SNF staff running around repeating, "not my patient, not my patient. Doctor say you take, not my patient."
> 
> :rofl:



Ha. That's a mess.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 2, 2012)

I made hot chocolate with a blow torch.

Desperate times here...


----------



## Anjel (Nov 2, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I made hot chocolate with a blow torch.
> 
> Desperate times here...



I am very impressed


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ah ha ha! I've cooked like that before. Lived on Guam for 4 years abd when the typhoons can through we'd be without electricity and running water for 4-8 weeks. Cooked a lot of strange things over a charcoal grille, blow torch, vehicle engine block, etc.

Hang in there y'all!


----------



## chillybreeze (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks like a pretty smart idea to me!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 2, 2012)

Finally back in NM... Back to work for 24 starting tomorrow at 0600...


----------



## Aidey (Nov 2, 2012)

Epic code last night.

Witnessed arrest, epi x1, calcium 2gms, epi x1, intubation, suction, epi x1, ROSC, v-tach, shock, v-tach, shock, v-tach, shock, amiodarone 300mg, ROSC, PEA, calcium 2gms, ROSC.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 2, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Epic code last night.
> 
> Witnessed arrest, epi x1, calcium 2gms, epi x1, intubation, suction, epi x1, ROSC, v-tach, shock, v-tach, shock, v-tach, shock, amiodarone 300mg, ROSC, PEA, calcium 2gms, ROSC.



That's a lot of Ca. What was presumed cause? Or is calcium part of your algorithm for arrest?


----------



## Aidey (Nov 2, 2012)

Known hyper K with obvious hyper K EKG changes during the periods of ROSC.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 2, 2012)

Damn. We don't carry that much Calcium.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 2, 2012)

Neither do we. ALS engine on scene + our calcium.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 2, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Damn. We don't carry that much Calcium.



We carry 1g in our drug bag.

We have 2 spare drug inserts back on the truck so technically we have 3g total but its a medical control request here to give any Ca.





Side note for anyone curious, LI, NYC and NJ are having a major gasoline crisis. Lines to get gas are 5 blocks long. My folks waited 3 hours to gas up last night. Mainly stemming from 90% of gas stations not having electricity. Many fist fights, gun and knife threats have occurrd on gas lines. Near riots have also broken out.

Thankfully I had the good sense to fuel up Sunday evening. My volunteer establishment is working on getting us gas at this point.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 2, 2012)

I can't wait until Wednesday, I won't be getting any more political calls.
And maybe these guys on gold rush will figure out Newtons 1st law!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 2, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Epic code last night.
> 
> Witnessed arrest, epi x1, calcium 2gms, epi x1, intubation, suction, epi x1, ROSC, v-tach, shock, v-tach, shock, v-tach, shock, amiodarone 300mg, ROSC, PEA, calcium 2gms, ROSC.



Dang! Didn't know it got that exciting there. :lol:


----------



## Aidey (Nov 2, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> We carry 1g in our drug bag.
> 
> We have 2 spare drug inserts back on the truck so technically we have 3g total but its a medical control request here to give any Ca.



We carry a minimum of 2gms, but right now we actually have these huge 5gm vials because it is all we can get in stock. We can give Ca without orders in certain situations. In this case I had online orders for the second dose. I was on the phone with the MD advising them we were coming in with an ROSC pt when he coded again. I asked the doc if we could give more Ca and he said sure.


----------



## errey (Nov 2, 2012)

This is a comment to a few pages back talking about having pt's from WWII.  I had the opportunity when I was working with the RT's in the ED to meet the sweetest lady i have ever met.  After my shift one day I went to her room just to check in after she had been admitted, and we ended up chatting for a couple hours and she told me the story of how when she was a child she was in a concentration/ work camp in Poland.  She explained to me how the Nazi's gassed them, and how she lost her whole family.  She told me the worst part of all to her though, was she was put to work in a factory that made bombs, and she felt so guilty everyday that she was building bombs to attack the allies.  It really made me think and I'm thankful I had the chance to know her.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 2, 2012)

Ugh just applied wiht a different branch of the Evil Empire here in NM... two and a half hours away. They are cutting hours at my division


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 3, 2012)

I can't believe it is already November, just over a month left of school. After being in school full time the past 4 years it would be nice to have a break but I think I am just going to bite the bullet and either sign up for a paramedic program or take a few more sciences (Physics and organic chem)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 3, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I can't believe it is already November, just over a month left of school. After being in school full time the past 4 years it would be nice to have a break but I think I am just going to bite the bullet and either sign up for a paramedic program or take a few more sciences (Physics and organic chem)



Coming straight out of a BSN program you would, more than likely, end up pulling your own hair out in medic school from frustration, my friend.

With that said, might as well do it!


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Coming straight out of a BSN program you would, more than likely, end up pulling your own hair out in medic school from frustration, my friend.
> 
> With that said, might as well do it!



I know that is what I am worried about. I do not want to challenge the exam I want to take a program with good clinical rotations however I also don't want to retake everything. I am having a hard time finding a program that will work with me. For instance, the local CC will not credit any of the course work and expects me to pay to sit through "Medical Terminology" and "Introduction to Pharamacolgy for paramedics". 

But the sooner I get it over with the sooner I can start building experience. It would be nice to have a PRN job for some extra $ but I am hoping the EMS exerperience will help with flight/CRNA


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 3, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I know that is what I am worried about. I do not want to challenge the exam I want to take a program with good clinical rotations however I also don't want to retake everything. I am having a hard time finding a program that will work with me. For instance, the local CC will not credit any of the course work and expects me to pay to sit through "Medical Terminology" and "Introduction to Pharamacolgy for paramedics".
> 
> But the sooner I get it over with the sooner I can start building experience. It would be nice to have a PRN job for some extra $ but I am hoping the EMS exerperience will help with flight/CRNA



I would say the frustration would come from absolute boredom sitting in the program. Doubt you would need to study anything for more than a glance...

And it's a $10,000 expense on top of your college loans if you have any.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 3, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I would say the frustration would come from absolute boredom sitting in the program. Doubt you would need to study anything for more than a glance...
> 
> And it's a $10,000 expense on top of your college loans if you have any.



The hospital will pay for most of it so the cost really isn't an issue.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 3, 2012)

367 ambulances now, 5 fuel tankers, and 10+ school buses and no end of deployment date in sight.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 3, 2012)

And by far the best vehicle I have seen so far. Everyone was getting pictures on or around it after it fueled up.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 3, 2012)

Ugh i wanna come play lol. Maybe there will be a second wave


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 3, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh i wanna come play lol. Maybe there will be a second wave



Probably not to NY. We have not had a single mission in 48 hours and still have 367 ambulances. 

I want to go back into a strike team tho. I hate turning away firefighters and police that are in their POVs from our fueling trucks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 3, 2012)

firefite said:


> Probably not to NY. We have not had a single mission in 48 hours and still have 367 ambulances.
> 
> I want to go back into a strike team tho. I hate turning away firefighters and police that are in their POVs from our fueling trucks.



Ah you're in that stage of deployment. Well i can wish. I could use another three grand. 
Btw can you email me that first picture? I'll pm you my address if you can


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 3, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Ah you're in that stage of deployment. Well i can wish. I could use another three grand.
> Btw can you email me that first picture? I'll pm you my address if you can



Gladly. I some more pictures like that one also if you would like those. I'm working on getting a picture from standing on top of a mod or command trailer.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 3, 2012)

firefite said:


> And by far the best vehicle I have seen so far. Everyone was getting pictures on or around it after it fueled up.



That thing is badass!!!!!



ChaseZ33 said:


> I know that is what I am worried about. I do not want to challenge the exam I want to take a program with good clinical rotations however I also don't want to retake everything. I am having a hard time finding a program that will work with me. For instance, the local CC will not credit any of the course work and expects me to pay to sit through "Medical Terminology" and "Introduction to Pharamacolgy for paramedics".
> 
> But the sooner I get it over with the sooner I can start building experience. It would be nice to have a PRN job for some extra $ but I am hoping the EMS exerperience will help with flight/CRNA



Are you dead set on a CC program? With your educational background I see no reason why a solid vocational program wouldn't suffice...but I'm just a vocational school medic with the random collegiate class mixed in so take it with a grain of salt...


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Are you dead set on a CC program? With your educational background I see no reason why a solid vocational program wouldn't suffice...but I'm just a vocational school medic with the random collegiate class mixed in so take it with a grain of salt...



Nope, I would go for a vocational program. What ever I can get done the fastest. Since the CC had it broken down into separate classes I figured it would have the best chance of crediting classes instead of an integrated program.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 3, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> The hospital will pay for most of it so the cost really isn't an issue.



This is the best part. 

If someone is going to pay for it, why not do it? I wont call it free education for fear that someone would come to Nevada and shoot me but I think you're picking up what I'm putting down.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 3, 2012)

firefite said:


> Gladly. I some more pictures like that one also if you would like those. I'm working on getting a picture from standing on top of a mod or command trailer.



Sweet that works man! Thanks !


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 3, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Sweet that works man! Thanks !



Pictures have been sent.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 3, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Nope, I would go for a vocational program. What ever I can get done the fastest. Since the CC had it broken down into separate classes I figured it would have the best chance of crediting classes instead of an integrated program.



Ah gotcha, I see where you're coming from.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Ah gotcha, I see where you're coming from.



Ill be a Murse Medic. The ladies will love it.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 3, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Ill be a Murse Medic. The ladies will love it.



And you'll still get, "oh, you're not the doctor," and, "hey, ambulance driver."  Lol


----------



## coloradochick (Nov 3, 2012)

*Lol!*

Loving this thread.  I'm excited to be joining the ranks.  I start my new job on Monday ^_^


----------



## Achilles (Nov 3, 2012)

coloradochick said:


> Loving this thread.  I'm excited to be joining the ranks.  I start my new job on Monday ^_^



Are you from Colorado by any chance?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 3, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Are you from Colorado by any chance?



And female possibly?


----------



## medic417 (Nov 3, 2012)

firefite said:


> And female possibly?



Nowadays can't tell for sure unless you are doctor with equipment to confirm no changes have been made to the chassis.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 3, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Nowadays can't tell for sure unless you are doctor with equipment to confirm no changes have been made to the chassis.



You could check the XY or XX chromosome.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 3, 2012)

Achilles said:


> You could check the XY or XX chromosome.



ie the equipment.  Guess you could take a swab and send out for DNA results w/o being a doctor but......


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 3, 2012)

Achilles said:


> You could check the XY or XX chromosome.




Assuming no flaws during construction.


----------



## silver (Nov 3, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Nowadays can't tell for sure unless you are doctor with equipment to confirm no changes have been made to the chassis.



transphobia...alive and well.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 3, 2012)

medic417 said:


> ie the equipment.  Guess you could take a swab and send out for DNA results w/o being a doctor but......



I thought that was common courtesy? :wacko:


----------



## medic417 (Nov 3, 2012)

firefite said:


> I thought that was common courtesy? :wacko:



Dating in 2012.  Hi my name is ......  Can I take a swab or yank a hair before we get to know each other?


----------



## coloradochick (Nov 3, 2012)

*I am woman, hear me roar!*

Yep, I'm all woman and living in the Denver Metro area


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 3, 2012)

coloradochick said:


> Yep, I'm all woman and living in the Denver Metro area



Ooh I win. :rofl:


----------



## Achilles (Nov 3, 2012)

firefite said:


> Ooh I win. :rofl:



Your prize- a scratch and sniff sticker at the bottom of a pool.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 3, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Your prize- a scratch and sniff sticker at the bottom of a pool.



Sweet...... Wait.. I see what you did there


----------



## medic417 (Nov 3, 2012)

coloradochick said:


> Yep, I'm all woman and living in the Denver Metro area



Don't seem to see the required dna sample attached for confirmation.:rofl:

Oh and welcome to emt get a life.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 3, 2012)

silver said:


> transphobia...alive and well.



I think the fear of bringing a "female" home only to find out she is packin' more than you are is quite justifiable as far as phobias go...


----------



## coloradochick (Nov 3, 2012)

*Wow....*

I feel right at home :blush:


----------



## medic417 (Nov 3, 2012)

silver said:


> transphobia...alive and well.



Not a phobia.  If they have the right to change the equipment they are born with the person that is interested in getting to know them and their equipment have the right to know of the change.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 3, 2012)

coloradochick said:


> I feel right at home :blush:



Sorry we are all quite shy type people here.:rofl:


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 3, 2012)

What if they were born with equipment that looks one way but functions the other?

Technically there was no alteration done.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 3, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Oh and welcome to emt get a life.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 3, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Oh and welcome to emt get a life.



Well, our search for an EMTLife motto is officially over.  :rofl:


----------



## medic417 (Nov 3, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> What if they were born with equipment that looks one way but functions the other?
> 
> Technically there was no alteration done.



No alterations not part of my discussion.  But it would be courteous to explain to the other person that things do not work as they appear they would.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 3, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Well, our search for an EMTLife motto is officially over.  :rofl:



Yes finally.  I would like to thank all that voted for me.  This day shall live in infamy.


----------



## coloradochick (Nov 3, 2012)

*Hee hee....*

I'm such a stinker!  ^_^


----------



## silver (Nov 3, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Not a phobia.  If they have the right to change the equipment they are born with the person that is interested in getting to know them and their equipment have the right to know of the change.



Oh sure you have the right to that, but the fact that you brought that concept up through the comment "And female possibly?" demonstrates the negative attitude held. Just pointing that out...


----------



## Achilles (Nov 3, 2012)

coloradochick said:


> I'm such a stinker!  ^_^


----------



## silver (Nov 3, 2012)

medic417 said:


> No alterations not part of my discussion.  But it would be courteous to explain to the other person that things do not work as they appear they would.



So you mean on a hookup you should tell people you're infertile?

Complete AIS for example.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 3, 2012)

silver said:


> Oh sure you have the right to that, but the fact that you brought that concept up through the comment "And female possibly?" demonstrates the negative attitude held. Just pointing that out...



I think he was just joking.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 3, 2012)

silver said:


> So you mean on a hookup you should tell people you're infertile?
> 
> Complete AIS for example.



Infertile and being a man are two completely different ends of te spectrum...

A woman can be infertile without having a penis or for that matter a vagina crafted from a penis... 

That's right, I said vagina and penis laugh away children!


Not for nothing if a woman is infertile for "hookup" purposes she would be quite preferable. But not if she has or formerly had a man's apparatus between her legs...


----------



## silver (Nov 3, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Infertile and being a man are two completely different ends of te spectrum...
> 
> A woman can be infertile without having a penis or for that matter a vagina crafted from a penis...
> 
> ...



Read the quote. Veneficius was not referring to that....

Edit: I'll put them below



Veneficus said:


> What if they were born with equipment that looks one way but functions the other?
> 
> Technically there was no alteration done.






medic417 said:


> No alterations not part of my discussion.  *But it would be courteous to explain to the other person that things do not work as they appear they would.*


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 3, 2012)

Sigh... sex isn't binary, gender isn't binary, and the two are not always linked.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 3, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> What if they were born with equipment that looks one way but functions the other?
> 
> Technically there was no alteration done.



ambiguous genitalia?
pseudohermaphroditism?


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 3, 2012)

There are a bunch of sex dysmorphisms. Take your pick.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 3, 2012)

silver said:


> Oh sure you have the right to that, but the fact that you brought that concept up through the comment "And female possibly?" demonstrates the negative attitude held. Just pointing that out...



It's not anything negative its a fact.  If I take a ford emblem and place it on a chevy does that make the chevy a ford?  No.  Same thing you change the equipment from male to female or female to male does not make a person whichever one they switched to.  The DNA is still the original.  
If a person starts to get into a relationship they have the right to know that the equipment does not match the DNA.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 3, 2012)

Why do they have a right to know?


----------



## medic417 (Nov 3, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Why do they have a right to know?



So you get into the relationship.  Time goes by you are expecting to have no kids come.  Finally the person comes clean that they had a change.  Is relationship going to last since it began with a lie whether spoken or unspoken?  Probably not.  If they are honest up front about the change and why they chose to get the change perhaps they stay together and just adopt. Relationships should be built on honesty not lies.

Think of buying a car.  I post a picture of your dream car.  You see it as it sits.  Perfect.  You take off driving find out it barely runs.  Turns out it was a kit car built on a go cart frame.  Would you be happy when you got home?  Would you feel lied to even though I never said anything?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 3, 2012)

medic417 said:


> So you get into the relationship.  Time goes by you are expecting to have no kids come.  Finally the person comes clean that they had a change.  Is relationship going to last since it began with a lie whether spoken or unspoken?  Probably not.  If they are honest up front about the change and why they chose to get the change perhaps they stay together and just adopt. Relationships should be built on honesty not lies.



You get into a relationship with a woman expecting to have kids, and she never tells you that she's infertile because of (polycystic ovary disease, cancer, congenital adrenal hyperplasia, or any other causes). Is there an unspoken lie there?

You get into a relationship with a woman born with congenital adrenal hyperplasia who has had an operation to repair ambiguous genitalia. Changes to the factory chassis has been made. Is it a lie for her not to tell you?


----------



## Aidey (Nov 3, 2012)

Your example could be easily rectified by the person admitting they are sterile.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 3, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> You get into a relationship with a woman expecting to have kids, and she never tells you that she's infertile because of (polycystic ovary disease, cancer, congenital adrenal hyperplasia, or any other causes). Is there an unspoken lie there?
> 
> You get into a relationship with a woman born with congenital adrenal hyperplasia who has had an operation to repair ambiguous genitalia. Changes to the factory chassis has been made. Is it a lie for her not to tell you?



Actually it would be a respect to the other person to disclose the fact they have had health problems.  Heck common courtesy would even say you would tell the person you are getting into a relationship with that you have arthritis. So obviously if you know you have problems with the reproductive equipment you would tell the person you are getting into a relationship with.  

As to your final comment  DNA still matches the equipment so not actually pertinent to discussion but again full disclosure of all health issues really is not a bad idea if building a relationship.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 3, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Your example could be easily rectified by the person admitting they are sterile.



So if they knew the other person wanted kids and they know they are sterile regardless of the reason and they fail to mention it they start a relationship with a lie.  When it is found out relationship is doomed.  If person comes clean in the beginning the other person then can decide based on full disclosure whether they can build a relationship with the other person.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 3, 2012)

You do realize there are XY females right? Their external genitalia is female, so no surgery needed.


----------



## silver (Nov 3, 2012)

medic417 said:


> As to your final comment  DNA still matches the equipment so not actually pertinent to discussion but again full disclosure of all health issues really is not a bad idea if building a relationship.



Lets go back to complete AIS then. Externally female, lives life completely like a woman...is a woman. Demonstrates the ideas of gender and biological sex aren't quite black and white.

I like telling people all my baggage right up front...I'm insecure, I am neurotic, and overachiever, you can never win an argument.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm not saying it isn't lying, but your scenario could be easily solved by the person admitting they are sterile. That doesn't require they disclose their entire medical/surgical history.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 3, 2012)

Aidey said:


> You do realize there are XY females right? Their external genitalia is female, so no surgery needed.



Oh no I am so ignorant I had no clue.:rofl:

So chassis is unchanged.  Doesn't fit discussion I brought up in this directionless thread.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 3, 2012)

OK back off topic as no matter what any of us say we will just go round and round with everyone with there minds already made up.  There is enough of that crap going on with the elections drawing near so on to more off topic subjects. 

So in conclusion how in the heck did notre dame win that game.  I was really hoping they would lose.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 3, 2012)

silver said:


> you can never win an argument.



Challenge accepted. Game on


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## medic417 (Nov 3, 2012)

See I done told ya'll get back off topic.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 3, 2012)

*Let's stop saying "sex, sex, sex", and say, uh, "car....*


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 3, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Oh no I am so ignorant I had no clue.:rofl:
> 
> So chassis is unchanged.  Doesn't fit discussion I brought up in this directionless thread.




Yet the genes don't match the equipment.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 3, 2012)

medic417 said:


> OK back off topic as no matter what any of us say we will just go round and round with everyone with there minds already made up.  There is enough of that crap going on with the elections drawing near so on to more off topic subjects.
> 
> So in conclusion how in the heck did notre dame win that game.  I was really hoping they would lose.





ffemt8978 said:


>



enough said


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 3, 2012)

This dog is so ugly, it's cute!


----------



## medic417 (Nov 3, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> This dog is so ugly, it's cute!




Whatcha talking about willis?


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 3, 2012)

That's a dog?


----------



## Aidey (Nov 3, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> This dog is so ugly, it's cute!



It looks like someone crossbread a chihuahua with a goat.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 3, 2012)

Guess who has the rotavirus....

Ugh I want to die. I tried talking the urgent care into leaving my IV in. But no such luck.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Guess who has the rotavirus....
> 
> Ugh I want to die. I tried talking the urgent care into leaving my IV in. But no such luck.



Sorry to hear it young lady.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JDub (Nov 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Guess who has the rotavirus....
> 
> Ugh I want to die. I tried talking the urgent care into leaving my IV in. But no such luck.



Start an IV on yourself?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 3, 2012)

JDub said:


> Start an IV on yourself?



I tried I couldn't get myself to do it. 

And thanks medic417


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Guess who has the rotavirus....
> 
> Ugh I want to die. I tried talking the urgent care into leaving my IV in. But no such luck.



Dang anjel, that's no good! Get to feeling better soon!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 3, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> That's a dog?



It looks more like something that would come to the street surface when the NYC subways flooded.


----------



## rmabrey (Nov 3, 2012)

First medic class test in the AM. Confident as can be except for the short answer med term and anatomy. 

Loving this class, one month in and I can already start clinicals


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 3, 2012)

Haha. I figured the goat/dog would be Farrrrrrrr of topic and get this thread back where it belongs. 


In left field.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 3, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I tried I couldn't get myself to do it.
> 
> And thanks medic417



I get pale, dizzy, and all syncopal-ly when I watch it being done. It doesn't bother me so long as I don't watch.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 4, 2012)

Woah just traveled back in time. It's 1am here. 

Not cool when you can't sleep.


----------



## silver (Nov 4, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Woah just traveled back in time. It's 1am here.
> 
> Not cool when you can't sleep.



But it gives you another hour...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 4, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Woah just traveled back in time. It's 1am here.
> 
> Not cool when you can't sleep.



I usually work over the time change. A few years back, we got dispatched at 0159. Started transport at 0130 and arrived at the hospital at 0158. I made sure to put into my pcr that the call occurred over the time change. 

But it was funny.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 4, 2012)

I've had the same thing happen. My narrative started with a big disclaimer about the times.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 4, 2012)

silver said:


> But it gives you another hour...



Yea, at work...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Yea, at work...



That's why I work both time changes. In the spring the 23 hour shift makes up for the 25 hour shift.

And adiey, when working the spring time change I forgot to do that. Ended up with an on scene time of over an hour.   The boss had my write up a little addendum. Lol!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 4, 2012)

MY call last night I was back in service before I got to the hospital  our computer system was having fits


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 4, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> That's why I work both time changes. In the spring the 23 hour shift makes up for the 25 hour shift.
> 
> And adiey, when working the spring time change I forgot to do that. Ended up with an on scene time of over an hour.   The boss had my write up a little addendum. Lol!



I guess. I'd rather just work my standard 12 and be done with it though. especially considering I'm sick as a dog. 

Dammit now that you say that I definitely forgot to do that. my diabetic AMA is going to have a 2 hour scene time...uh oh


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 4, 2012)

Hmm to bite the bullet and buy a Master Cardiology or not. There is nothing wrong with my Cardio III I just don't really like the dual side head. I could sell my III but I doubt I would get much for it.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 4, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Hmm to bite the bullet and buy a Master Cardiology or not. There is nothing wrong with my Cardio III I just don't really like the dual side head. I could sell my III but I doubt I would get much for it.



Don't you have like 5 scopes? 

How much would you want for it?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I guess. I'd rather just work my standard 12 and be done with it though. especially considering I'm sick as a dog.
> 
> Dammit now that you say that I definitely forgot to do that. my diabetic AMA is going to have a 2 hour scene time...uh oh



Write a variance that says instead of a PB&J, you prepared chateaubriand and roasted new potatoes with a shallot and wine reduction, thus the extended on scene time.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 4, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Don't you have like 5 scopes?
> 
> How much would you want for it?



I had 3 sold one so now I am back to two. I think a guy in my class is going to give me $100


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 4, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Write a variance that says instead of a PB&J, you prepared chateaubriand and roasted new potatoes with a shallot and wine reduction, thus the extended on scene time.



Per patient request.
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 4, 2012)

:censored::censored::censored: you bleach wipes!!! Just ruined a brand new pair of (expensive) scrubs.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> :censored::censored::censored: you bleach wipes!!! Just ruined a brand new pair of (expensive) scrubs.


That's why I'm happy that I've figured out a way to keep 2 sets of hospital scrubs, even though the machine only gives me one at a time.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 4, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> That's why I'm happy that I've figured out a way to keep 2 sets of hospital scrubs, even though the machine only gives me one at a time.



Ah lucky you. 

Are you on SD net? I just read through a huge thread about DNPs and their expanding SOP. Very interesting opinions. The arguments are also much more entertaining then here :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Ah lucky you.
> 
> Are you on SD net? I just read through a huge thread about DNPs and their expanding SOP. Very interesting opinions. The arguments are also much more entertaining then here :rofl:


SDN? Yep... but I ignore those threads.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 4, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> SDN? Yep... but I ignore those threads.



I don't blame you. It derailed into a 4 page conversation on replacing NPs with DDx robots


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm currently enjoying the inflight emergency thread in the allo forum. Especially the ex-EMT who is parroting the "You have to release to someone higher trained than you" line.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 4, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I'm currently enjoying the inflight emergency thread in the allo forum. Especially the ex-EMT who is parroting the "You have to release to someone higher trained than you" line.



I'll have to check that one out. I am currently having a midlife crisis (@22) and surfing the per-med forums just checking out my options.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 4, 2012)

I need to go do something productive. But I'm too lazy to get out of my recliner.....  :-(


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 4, 2012)

I love listening to command staff on the radio. "Be advised the fan in 2 heaters is not work. Can we get mechanics here". "Did you try to kick it already?.....long pause......... I'm kidding, don't kick it."


----------



## silver (Nov 4, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> That's why I'm happy that I've figured out a way to keep 2 sets of hospital scrubs, even though the machine only gives me one at a time.



I have 5 from mine. Awwww yeaaa. Now they are just currently sitting at home until I start cadaver lab as I am unemployed (aka student for life).


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 4, 2012)

After much deliberation, I've decided to install a RAM mount in my truck


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 4, 2012)

Cuba libre!


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 4, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I'm currently enjoying the inflight emergency thread in the allo forum. Especially the ex-EMT who is parroting the "You have to release to someone higher trained than you" line.



My God it's like watching baby EMTs argue...


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 4, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Cuba libre!



Monster? They are amazing. It makes a great alcohol mixer.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> My God it's like watching baby EMTs argue...



:-(  I'm one of them... and it's probably obvious which one too...


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> I love listening to command staff on the radio. "Be advised the fan in 2 heaters is not work. Can we get mechanics here". "Did you try to kick it already?.....long pause......... I'm kidding, don't kick it."


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEkOT3IngMQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 4, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> :-(  I'm one of them... and it's probably obvious which one too...



You in an Internet argument?  Say it isn't so!  :rofl:


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 4, 2012)

Walking dead was intense!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 4, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Walking dead was intense!!!



Do not say anything else! I can't watch it until I'm done with deployment.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> Do not say anything else! I can't watch it until I'm done with deployment.




This.. I'm on call tonight and I'm not sure if my online sites will be blocked or not.


----------



## chillybreeze (Nov 4, 2012)

OH MAN....yeah it was!  I cant believe what happened!!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 4, 2012)

Spent the better portion of the day making runs back and fourth in my volly department pickup truck transporting donated clothing/supplies to the devastated areas of Long Island proceeding hurricane Sandy.

I just got power back a few hours ago after a week. Feel guilty knowing that so many people lost everything.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 4, 2012)

I am seriously about to disembowel myself. 

Ugh... So much pain.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 4, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I am seriously about to disembowel myself.
> 
> Ugh... So much pain.



Darn girl! I feel for you! Thoughts and prayers you get to feeling better real soon.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry Anjel, I've had norovirus, I know how much it sucks. 

I hate having to wash my comforter, stupid muddy dog who won't stay off the bed. It is weird sitting in a laundromat.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 5, 2012)

This makes for long night.....

Background: 1) Brought two slices of homemade pizza to work tonight for dinner. And 2) partner tonight is not a regular partner.

Story behind why this shall be a long night: After taking the baton from the day crew and doing the truck check, I go to stick my pizza in the microwave. This ensues:

Partner (P): Don't use the microwave.

Me: Say what? Why not? It worked just the other day.

P: It's bad for you. You know that? 

Me: Well possibly. There are theories.

P: Oh it is bad for you. It's been proven beyond all doubt that microwaves actually use radiation to cook your food. 

Me: Yes they do. Electromagnetic radiation. Same thing coming out of that light bulb, just a different wavelength.

P: Nope, that's light from the light bulb. The microwave uses real radiation, like from a nuc-yuh-ler (emphasis on the mispronunciation) bomb. It is really a huge plan by the government to destroy the molecular structure of our food. It will give us all cancer if we use them. That way the whole medical system that cares for cancer patients can stay in business, because if they go out of business, they can't support the government any more.

Me: *cue stand there with dumb look on face*

P: It's all true. You can find all the information to support this online. And there is proof that Romney's company heavily invests in companies that make microwaves. What do you have to say to that? 

Me: "Ummmmmmm.....nothing really. That's interesting."

:-S


----------



## Aidey (Nov 5, 2012)

*snort*

Now is the time to total screw with him. And report back to us on how it goes.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 5, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> This makes for long night.....
> 
> Background: 1) Brought two slices of homemade pizza to work tonight for dinner. And 2) partner tonight is not a regular partner.
> 
> ...


You should ask them if we really did land on the moon.
What causes global warming.
If its better to use a BVM or mouth to mask and why...


----------



## Achilles (Nov 5, 2012)

Aidey said:


> *snort*
> 
> Now is the time to total screw with him. And report back to us on how it goes.



Yes!:excl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 5, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> This makes for long night.....
> 
> Background: 1) Brought two slices of homemade pizza to work tonight for dinner. And 2) partner tonight is not a regular partner.
> 
> ...



Sounds like some of the Greenpeace activists that demonstrated outside of the base I was stationed at a while back.

"The U.S. Navy stores nuclear weapons in it's reactors in order to recharge them."

I love arguing with people like that.


----------



## silver (Nov 5, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> This makes for long night.....
> 
> Background: 1) Brought two slices of homemade pizza to work tonight for dinner. And 2) partner tonight is not a regular partner.
> 
> ...



This alone demonstrates the necessity of a well rounded education...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 5, 2012)

Achilles said:


> You should ask them if we really did land on the moon.
> What causes global warming.
> If its better to use a BVM or mouth to mask and why...



Updates forthcoming....... Installment two later tonight or possibly tomorrow.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 5, 2012)

I vote we think of awesome topics for discussion with L&S partner. 

So far we have the moon landing and global warming. How about compact florescent lights, wind turbine sickness, and electromagnetic hypersensitivity.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 5, 2012)

Keep them coming. Global warming was already shot down. 

"I don't believe in global warming. It's just a bunch of numbers put together by the government to scare people into submission."

On to the moon....or something.


----------



## silver (Nov 5, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Keep them coming. Global warming was already shot down.
> 
> "I don't believe in global warming. It's just a bunch of numbers put together by the government to scare people into submission."
> 
> On to the moon....or something.



evolution?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 5, 2012)

Cell phone radiation, point-to-point microwave towers, WiFi, and the whole HAARP conspiracy theories.

Plus the whole CS-137 from the Japanese reactor accident, Chernobyl, and Three Mile Island....not to mention other less well know incidents like SL-1 in Idaho.

Throw in dental and medical X-rays, and it's a wonder we don't already have mutant super powers.

But if you really want to get his goat, tell him that a microwave is the most energy efficient method for heating food.  Using other methods takes more energy, which causes more pollution, and therefore is worse for you and the environment.  You can then say you are using the microwave because you want to protect the environment.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 5, 2012)

Screw cell phone radiation, what about the government using your cell phone camera to record your every move?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 5, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Screw cell phone radiation, what about the government using your cell phone camera to record your every move?



I was just pointing out all the other ways that we are constantly bombarded with microwave and other radiation sources 24 hours a day, every day of the year.

Don't forget, all natural sources of food are inherently radioactive, just like our bodies are.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 5, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Screw cell phone radiation, what about the government using your cell phone camera to record your every move?



Oh....there we go.


----------



## silver (Nov 5, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Screw cell phone radiation, what about the government using your cell phone camera to record your every move?



Ever wonder why the government mandates vaccination for children now? Microchips...

You've been warned America.

Edit: added for children


----------



## Aidey (Nov 5, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I was just pointing out all the other ways that we are constantly bombarded with microwave and other radiation sources 24 hours a day, every day of the year.
> 
> Don't forget, all natural sources of food are inherently radioactive, just like our bodies are.



I know, that was why I mentioned electromagnetic hypersensitivity. I meant it like "forget about radiation, think of all the other cell phone conspiracies".


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 5, 2012)

Darn she went to sleep. Rumor of an IFT is coming through. So I'm going to try to grab some sleep before that. If we get it, I'll probably pick up where we left off on the return. 

Don't worry. This all started at 1800. There shall be plenty to report.....


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 5, 2012)

Waiting in an airport again...


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 5, 2012)

On this date in 1955, Doc Brown hit his head on the edge of his sink and invented time travel.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 5, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> P:...What do you have to say to that?



I'm hungry, want a slice?



:rofl:


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 5, 2012)

There's a radio show here in DFW that often promotes their charity for fallen police and firefighters, never any mention about EMS.  Because of this, I emailed them, challenging them as to why EMS is excluded. 


Their defense back is if I run a charity myself and that they don't support private organization employees... even after I showed them several EMS agencies in the area that are government employees.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 5, 2012)

Linuss said:


> There's a radio show here in DFW that often promotes their charity for fallen police and firefighters, never any mention about EMS.  Because of this, I emailed them, challenging them as to why EMS is excluded.
> 
> 
> Their defense back is if I run a charity myself and that they don't support private organization employees... even after I showed them several EMS agencies in the area that are government employees.



When's the last time an EMT was killed in the line of duty for anything actually job related? (Not MVAs or intrinsic diseases suffered by the person)

Sorry but being shot at and running into burning buildings is a little more high risk than picking up grandma because she has diarrhea.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 5, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> When's the last time an EMT was killed in the line of duty for anything actually job related? (Not MVAs or intrinsic diseases suffered by the person)
> 
> Sorry but being shot at and running into burning buildings is a little more high risk than picking up grandma because she has diarrhea.



Haven't you seen the first episode of Chicago fire?! :rofl:
I agree w/ you to a point. 
Which I will describe later, learning about evolution and Darwin.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 5, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Haven't you seen the first episode of Chicago fire?! :rofl:
> I agree w/ you to a point.
> Which I will describe later, learning about evolution and Darwin.



None of the EMS providers, who happen to be dime-piece women, have been killed line of duty on Chicago Fire...


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh goody, I just drove into a 200 acre fire


----------



## Achilles (Nov 5, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> None of the EMS providers, who happen to be dime-piece women, have been killed line of duty on Chicago Fire...



I was referring to the gang banger in the closet on the first trauma run.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 5, 2012)

Just took the plunge and bought an iPad...the apple store happened to have a 4th gen in stock..


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 5, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Just took the plunge and bought an iPad...the apple store happened to have a 4th gen in stock..



Nice! I like my third gen 4g


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 5, 2012)

If anyone has the oppotunity to hang out in the airport lounge, it is definately worth it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 5, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> When's the last time an EMT was killed in the line of duty for anything actually job related? (Not MVAs or intrinsic diseases suffered by the person)


  The majority of police related deaths are caused by MVCs, just like EMS.  NOT by shootings.



> Sorry but being shot at and running into burning buildings is a little more high risk than picking up grandma because she has diarrhea.



Stop doing interior attacks and you'll all but stop fire related deaths.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 5, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Waiting in an airport again...



Seriously dude the copy cat thing is getting creepy, you don't see me wandering around hospitals in Europe saving lives.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 5, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I was just pointing out all the other ways that we are constantly bombarded with microwave and other radiation sources 24 hours a day, every day of the year.
> 
> Don't forget, all natural sources of food are inherently radioactive, just like our bodies are.



Irradiated fruit is awesome  keeps forever and there's always that 1 in a billion chance for developing x ray vision after eating an apple.


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 5, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Seriously dude the copy cat thing is getting creepy, you don't see me wandering around hospitals in Europe saving lives.



You know this airport thing is a means for me to get to hospitals around the world?

I am in demand on 3 continents working on 4. It takes up the whole day.


----------



## rmabrey (Nov 5, 2012)

Did well on my first Medic test, as well as anatomy and med term(already had both before, so I better have). Did not so well on my drip calculations :angry:


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 5, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Did well on my first Medic test, as well as anatomy and med term(already had both before, so I better have). Did not so well on my drip calculations :angry:



It's all about conversion factors.

3 conversion factor variants gets you all med math.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 5, 2012)

Arguing with an FBI agent about the fact that ambulances get priority over our fuel pumps. Ended with myself saying "too bad. The fuel pumps are for the ambulances. If you have a problem get your supervisor out here." And then standing infront of his car so the ambulances could make their way into line.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 5, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> You know this airport thing is a means for me to get to hospitals around the world?
> 
> I am in demand on 3 continents working on 4. It takes up the whole day.



Showoff <_<


----------



## FLdoc2011 (Nov 5, 2012)

Another record lab value to add to my list:   Admitted a pt with WBCs of over 600,000.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 5, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Oh goody, I just drove into a 200 acre fire



I thought I saw some puffs of smoke coming from the mountains when I was driving home from ARMC this morning.


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 5, 2012)

FLdoc2011 said:


> Another record lab value to add to my list:   Admitted a pt with WBCs of over 600,000.



Leukemia or leukemoid?


----------



## FLdoc2011 (Nov 5, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Leukemia or leukemoid?



Hx of CLL.  Looks like now converted.  At least going to get some leukapheresis over next few days.  

 Had a case of AML with leukostasis a few months ago, VERY sick with pulm infiltrates, resp failure, multi organ dysfunction, etc that we started induction chemo on.


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 5, 2012)

FLdoc2011 said:


> Hx of CLL.  Looks like now converted.  At least going to get some leukapheresis over next few days.
> 
> Had a case of AML with leukostasis a few months ago, VERY sick with pulm infiltrates, resp failure, multi organ dysfunction, etc that we started induction chemo on.



lungs and kidneys messed up it sounds like, just like in major inflammatory processes.

Incidentally, there is a lot of research going on right now about erythropoeitin as a systemic inhibitor of apoptosis as the mechanism of why renal failure usually progresses to MODS despite renal replacement therapy.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 5, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> You know this airport thing is a means for me to get to hospitals around the world?
> 
> I am in demand on 3 continents working on 4. It takes up the whole day.



Man I didn't realize things were so tough that you had to work 4 different jobs to make ends meet :/ and commute on top of it. Sorry to hear that man. Don't worry I'm sure you'll get a full time gig soon


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wTRCiBahvU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Volunteer firefighter carries neighbor to safety.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 5, 2012)

No wonder the mailman as well as the garbage men hate me!! 60 bags! 









This picture below is just AWESOME




Avg. Fill up.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 5, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> You know this airport thing is a means for me to get to hospitals around the world?
> 
> I am in demand on 3 continents working on 4. It takes up the whole day.



That the kind of doctor I want to be when I get older.
Thank you for giving me a good goal to work towards! 
Regards, 
Andrew


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 6, 2012)

Wurstfest. 

Never again.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2012)

Mmm shock top end of the world wheat... tasty


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 6, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Mmm shock top end of the world wheat... tasty



That's good stuff. 

For us Miller Lite. In pitchers. That's all.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 6, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I thought I saw some puffs of smoke coming from the mountains when I was driving home from ARMC this morning.



Yup, it was around about Devore. The sad part is, as the cloud came into view, my first thought was "Gee, the smog is really bad up here today" didn't occur to me that it could be a fire until I actually smelled it.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 6, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> That's good stuff.
> 
> For us Miller Lite. In pitchers. That's all.



No better life than the high life.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 6, 2012)

Achilles said:


> That the kind of doctor I want to be when I get older.
> Thank you for giving me a good goal to work towards!
> Regards,
> Andrew



He's not a doctor.  He is a patient that has to go to different countries to get medical care because he refuses the "demand" for payment notices.  :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 6, 2012)

FEMA just extended our assignment contract until the 18th. I have no clue how long I'll be trapped in this city.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 6, 2012)

medic417 said:


> He's not a doctor.  He is a patient that has to go to different countries to get medical care because he refuses the "demand" for payment notices.  :rofl:



Nice :rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 6, 2012)

firefite said:


> FEMA just extended our assignment contract until the 18th. I have no clue how long I'll be trapped in this city.



Just get a snake tattoo and watch out for the king of New York


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 6, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just get a snake tattoo and watch out for the king of New York



Don't you mean the Duke of New York?  Also, you need the eye patch if you get the tatoo.


----------



## LANDI (Nov 6, 2012)

HEY! I am new.  I am from SA.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 6, 2012)

As in San Antonio?


----------



## enjoynz (Nov 6, 2012)

*Make your vote count!*

I just thought I'd mention....don't forget to take the time to vote!!!

I know,I know...who am I to say that..a meer Kiwi (New Zealander).

Although, you would not believe how much your votes count to the rest of us here in the world...no matter who gets into power!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 6, 2012)

LANDI said:


> HEY! I am new.  I am from SA.



Santa Ana?
San Antonio?
South Albuquerque?
South Africa!?
South America?
Saudi Arabia?
Saskatchewan?
South Australia?


----------



## enjoynz (Nov 6, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> As in San Antonio?



I think they mean 'South Africa'.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 6, 2012)

enjoynz said:


> I think they mean 'South Africa'.



I'm kind of hoping for Saskatchewan...


----------



## LANDI (Nov 6, 2012)

South Africa


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 6, 2012)

Darn


----------



## enjoynz (Nov 6, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Darn



I win!  


P.S. Welcome to the site....Landi


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 6, 2012)

enjoynz said:


> I win!



*hands over cookie* :sad:


----------



## enjoynz (Nov 6, 2012)

:beerchug:





PoeticInjustice said:


> *hands over cookie* :sad:


----------



## LANDI (Nov 6, 2012)

hahaha you guys are funny. Thanks its great that theres a site for like minded people.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 6, 2012)

LANDI said:


> HEY! I am new.  I am from SA.



Welcome to EMTLIFE  there's a few of your peeps wandering around here. MMiz must have put up a billboard.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 6, 2012)

After reading another "We need a union" thread on Facebook, I realize that EMS needs more Flexner and less Emma Goldman.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2012)

Been a good day at work. Steady calls and had time to set this up in my bed if my truck


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 6, 2012)

Another storm coming in tomorrow. Shucks.... Looks like work is going to be buying an expensive cold weather jacket and pants for me.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 6, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Been a good day at work. Steady calls and had time to set this up in my bed if my truck



Is that an old wooden backboard in the bed? 

We have one at work that will never (and should not) be used, I want to take it and inlay it into my new outdoor table.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 6, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Is that an old wooden backboard in the bed?
> 
> We have one at work that will never (and should not) be used, I want to take it and inlay it into my new outdoor table.



Probably doubles as a ramp to load the bike.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 6, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Been a good day at work. Steady calls and had time to set this up in my bed if my truck



!!!Whacker alert!!! I see 1-2 EMS decals on your window. Mix that in with a backboard in his bed and that makes..... Nice call on the Monster decal too haha.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 6, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Probably doubles as a ramp to load the bike.



That's what I thought.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Is that an old wooden backboard in the bed?
> 
> We have one at work that will never (and should not) be used, I want to take it and inlay it into my new outdoor table.



Yes it's a wooden backboard. I snagged it from one of my jobs when they got rid of it. When i get a place with a garagei want to refinish it and laquer my patches into it and hang it up


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2012)

firefite said:


> !!!Whacker alert!!! I see 1-2 EMS decals on your window. Mix that in with a backboard in his bed and that makes..... Nice call on the Monster decal too haha.



Lol my disco patch sticker and my fd sticker... And aperture and monster decals  the fd decal has saved me from multiple tickets lol


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 6, 2012)

I have an IAFF sticker, my department sticker, and 8 magnets from our soccer and football league the kids play in.  

On my Ford 12 Passenger van.  

I keep debating on the EMTLife sticker BBG sent me, but I somehow think it will cross some invisible line and people will start talking about me. 

:blink:


----------



## Achilles (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## JPINFV (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 6, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



:rofl::rofl:

Better the iceberg you know 

I'm so desperate for Netflix I haven't seen I'm actually going to watch starship troopers 3.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 6, 2012)

Gee, what a surprise. The patient who was intubated with a glucose of 11 was extubated 8 hours later. I wonder what would have happened if we gave him another minute before completing the PVC challenge.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 6, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Probably doubles as a ramp to load the bike.



It's a mountain bike not a Harley


----------



## Achilles (Nov 6, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> It's a mountain bike not a Harley



I was going to tell him something like that as well but then I remembered my last PM from him and it scared me into not doing it.:glare:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 6, 2012)

This election is killing me.....


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 6, 2012)

You already know that the first iceberg will sink you, though... You don't know that the second one will...


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I was going to tell him something like that as well but then I remembered my last PM from him and it scared me into not doing it.:glare:



My last pm to you? Lol what ?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 6, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> My last pm to you? Lol what ?



I think he meant ffemt


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I think he meant ffemt



Lol now it makes sense... I need to get some sleep


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 6, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I think he meant ffemt



I love the occasional "Be nice" PMs


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 6, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I love the occasional "Be nice" PMs



You have to admit his tend to get your attention a little more effectively then mine did


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 6, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I love the occasional "Be nice" PMs




Mine normally comes with points! I wonder who has the high total score on here.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 6, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Mine normally comes with points! I wonder who has the high total score on here.



Do I smell another EMTLife.com Challenge? :lol:

BBG how's medic school going?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Mine normally comes with points! I wonder who has the high total score on here.



Race you to the top


----------



## Achilles (Nov 6, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Race you to the top



Well I've got three warnings already! 2 in June :lol:


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Well I've got three warnings already! 2 in June :lol:



I was good when they made me a cl... i should do more drunk postings... but that means i have to be off work long enough to get drunk lol


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 6, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Race you to the top



It's on like donkey kong


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 6, 2012)

I've gotten my fair share of points and warnings as well. Count me in


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 6, 2012)

Yawn. I just checked Facebook and it looks like President Sound Bite got 4 more years, thus defeating Governor Etch-a-Sketch and Mr. 5%. Why are people cheering again?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Yawn. I just checked Facebook and it looks like President Sound Bite got 4 more years, thus defeating Governor Etch-a-Sketch and Mr. 5%. Why are people cheering again?



This was a :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty election to begin with


----------



## Jambi (Nov 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I've gotten my fair share of points and warnings as well. Count me in



I managed to catch a couple myself.  This place most certainly is not Pirate4x4, which is fine by me.


----------



## Meursault (Nov 6, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Yawn. I just checked Facebook and it looks like President Sound Bite got 4 more years, thus defeating Governor Etch-a-Sketch and Mr. 5%. Why are people cheering again?



I'm still hoping for death panels. 
seriously.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 7, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I managed to catch a couple myself.  This place most certainly is not Pirate4x4, which is fine by me.



Lol pirate is its own special level of hell. I still like it though.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 7, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol pirate is its own special level of hell. I still like it though.



This place is pretty tame compared to a lot of forums. The street bike forums are brutal!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> This place is pretty tame compared to a lot of forums. The street bike forums are brutal!



Which ones? I know sbn is pretty tame in most areas...


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 7, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Which ones? I know sbn is pretty tame in most areas...




You mean any part that doesn't have a "pre-" prefix?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 7, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> This was a :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty election to begin with



you can say that again.....


----------



## Achilles (Nov 7, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> you can say that again.....



I agree, I didn't like either candidate, didnt even know the others.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 7, 2012)

Day three of having my Razr Maxx, girlfriend's daughter spills chocolate milk on it. At least I can justify the cost of the Otterbox now


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 7, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I agree, I didn't like either candidate, didnt even know the others.



Yea, the pres race wasn't even the worst part. Some crazy weird measures on the ballots too, as well as tons of crappy choices for the house and senate.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Nov 7, 2012)

O to the Bama anyone? 

I wonder how Obama care will impact ems


----------



## Aidey (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm just happy it is over with. 

And pretty much every race/ballot measure I was watching went the way I wanted it to.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I've gotten my fair share of points and warnings as well. Count me in



Surprisingly I have not had any points or warnings. But that does not mean I want any either! Haha


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 7, 2012)

Was sitting in the ER and a page came over the PA for "Doctor House to bed 5."

Apparently they actually have two doctor "house's." They must take so much flak.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 7, 2012)

It still amazes me how much better a bag of normal saline can make you feel. 

My brain doesn't feel like its scraping on my skull any more.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow. Now for a lot of the areas we are sending crews to we have to get police/FBI/ATF/Secret Service/Federal Police to do security for us as citizens have been trying to break into our ambulances and threatening our crews :mellow:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 7, 2012)

firefite said:


> Wow. Now for a lot of the areas we are sending crews to we have to get police/FBI/ATF/Secret Service/Federal Police to do security for us as citizens have been trying to break into our ambulances and threatening our crews :mellow:



Lol really?

I was in far rockaway last night which is basically a demolished wasteland right now and no one bothered us. Kind of creepy sitting in a ghost town in complete darkness...


----------



## Anjel (Nov 7, 2012)

Record for the best OD I have gone on. 

60 trazodone and 40 saphris


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 7, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Lol really?
> 
> I was in far rockaway last night which is basically a demolished wasteland right now and no one bothered us. Kind of creepy sitting in a ghost town in complete darkness...



That's because everyone left rockaway because of the storm today haha. We had crews at breezy point and crews evacuating a SNF and the citizens were trying to get into the ambulances to take what they need/want. The worst part is the on a lot of these rigs the narc lock box doesn't lock. So either the narcs are just in the cabinet or in the paramedics pocket (most common right now).


----------



## exodus (Nov 7, 2012)

firefite said:


> Wow. Now for a lot of the areas we are sending crews to we have to get police/FBI/ATF/Secret Service/Federal Police to do security for us as citizens have been trying to break into our ambulances and threatening our crews :mellow:



Apparently it was like that during katrina too.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 7, 2012)

Darn, I have 0 points.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I've gotten my fair share of points and warnings as well. Count me in



I've gotten enough that any more and I may be on that non voluntary permanent vacation.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 7, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Darn, I have 0 points.



Do you need me to coach you?


----------



## Aprz (Nov 7, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Do you need me to coach you?


What are your koalafications?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm sick of people complaining about not getting a free coffee or something at Dunkin Donuts because they aren't a cop or a firefighter and assume their must be some great conspiracy to keep EMS down.

A true job well done doesn't require or expect a thank-you. If someone doesn't want to give you free :censored::censored::censored::censored: then too damn bad you aren't entitled to it.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 7, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I'm sick of people complaining about not getting a free coffee or something at Dunkin Donuts because they aren't a cop or a firefighter and assume their must be some great conspiracy to keep EMS down.
> 
> A true job well done doesn't require or expect a thank-you. If someone doesn't want to give you free :censored::censored::censored::censored: then too damn bad you aren't entitled to it.



I went to a 3 month class and drive a boo boo bus back a forth from displays...Bow down to me! I am a Hero :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 7, 2012)

Aprz said:


> What are your koalafications?


 
Well, I hit double digits for current points once.

Also...


----------



## Jambi (Nov 7, 2012)

*For gas?*

In light of this article, and because of the reports of needing LE escorts for protection, anyone out there in an official capacity get propositioned for fuel or supplies?

Also...that koala looks wonderful on a retina display.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 7, 2012)

Aprz said:


> What are your koalafications?



See post 31819. 
:rofl:


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 7, 2012)

Smoke Edition Master Cardiology. Ballin'


----------



## exodus (Nov 7, 2012)

Tacticool edition.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 7, 2012)

Jambi said:


> In light of this article, and because of the reports of needing LE escorts for protection, anyone out there in an official capacity get propositioned for fuel or supplies?
> 
> Also...that koala looks wonderful on a retina display.



We have 8,000+ of diesel and 10,000+ of unleaded fuel at our ambulance staging location. The fuel can only be used for ambulances and government vehicles. So when people come by in POV they get desperate. We have had the sexual offers and other bribes. We have also been threatened, cussed at, flipped off, etc. 

It is quite funny because the odds are really high that the next car behind them is some kind of government officer with a weapon/tactile unit.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 7, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Which ones? I know sbn is pretty tame in most areas...



R6-forum.com or gsxr.com come to mind.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 7, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Darn, I have 0 points.



That can be fixed....h34r:


----------



## silver (Nov 7, 2012)

firefite said:


> We have 8,000+ of diesel and 10,000+ of unleaded fuel at our ambulance staging location. The fuel can only be used for ambulances and government vehicles. So when people come by in POV they get desperate. We have had the sexual offers and other bribes. We have also been threatened, cussed at, flipped off, etc.
> 
> It is quite funny because the odds are really high that the next car behind them is some kind of government officer with a weapon/tactile unit.



How bad is it actually? I am not home, but doesn't Westchester have fuel? Why don't people just go there? Or were they just dumb and waited until they had a gallon left to look for fuel?

See this is one reason why I want to buy an old M35 A2 w/ a multifuel engine. Ohh a little flooding? No big deal. Oh no diesel? Well why don't I just use heating oil. Oh no heating oil? Let me just use used motor oil...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 7, 2012)

silver said:


> How bad is it actually? I am not home, but doesn't Westchester have fuel? Why don't people just go there? Or were they just dumb and waited until they had a gallon left to look for fuel?
> 
> See this is one reason why I want to buy an old M35 A2 w/ a multifuel engine. Ohh a little flooding? No big deal. Oh no diesel? Well why don't I just use heating oil. Oh no heating oil? Let me just use used motor oil...



A lot of people waited until their tank was on E to worry about fuel. The harbor opened a couple of days ago, and electricity is slowly coming back on. There are still a lot of gas stations that are closed. 

Some of the gas stations that are open are charging $6.00 for a gallon. No matter the price there are lines at every gas station. Some of the lines are 6+ hours. Police are doing traffic control at every open gas station. Most gas stations will have a 5-10 gallon limit. 

People are syfining (sp?) fuel out of parked cars. There are a lot of cars on the sides of the street with no fuel. Pretty much every single red gas canester is sold out. Our fuel tanker trucks would stop at a street light and people would run up and pound on the doors and try to get fuel. People are trading things for gas (food, cloths, sex, drugs, etc). 

There is no real reason for the ambulances to be here any longer. The local 911 systems can now handle all call volumes. State needs more gas then everything else right now. Our only calls (Missions) right now are doing evacuations of SNFs when their generators run out of fuel.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 7, 2012)

firefite said:


> Our only calls (Missions) right now are doing evacuations of SNFs when their generators run out of fuel.



As opposed to just taking them more fuel?  Seems to me that it would be far more efficient to take fuels than evac an entire SNF, but this is the gubmint we're talking about.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 7, 2012)

Jambi said:


> As opposed to just taking them more fuel?  Seems to me that it would be far more efficient to take fuels than evac an entire SNF, but this is the gubmint we're talking about.



Yep. 

In other news it's cold. Been snowing for 5 hours so far and I look like a banana in an orange vest who is going to rob a bank.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 7, 2012)

firefite said:


> Yep.
> 
> In other news it's cold. Been snowing for 5 hours so far and I look like a banana in an orange vest who is going to rob a bank.



I don't know what kinda bananas ya'll get in California but ours are yellow 

Send some snow this way!!!!!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I don't know what kinda bananas ya'll get in California but ours are yellow
> 
> Send some snow this way!!!!!!!



My rain gear that work gives out is the same yellow shade as a banana. It's overalls and a jacket.... All yellow.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 7, 2012)

firefite said:


> My rain gear that work gives out is the same yellow shade as a banana. It's overalls and a jacket.... All yellow.



That's what I figured. Just givin' you a hard time. Stay safe out there, watch out for those east coast girls, I hear they're trouble.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That's what I figured. Just givin' you a hard time. Stay safe out there, watch out for those east coast girls, I hear they're trouble.



They don't have anything on the west coast girls haha.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 7, 2012)

firefite said:


> Wow. Now for a lot of the areas we are sending crews to we have to get police/FBI/ATF/Secret Service/Federal Police to do security for us as citizens have been trying to break into our ambulances and threatening our crews :mellow:





exodus said:


> Apparently it was like that during katrina too.



You know most of the stories about violence in new Orleans during Katrina were totally made up and later proved to be rumors put out as fact right. Remember the whole people shooting at helicopters thing? Never happened. Bands of armed men riding around in the back of pick up trucks? Turns out they were cops.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 7, 2012)

n7lxi said:


>



:lol:

I'm guessing they aren't sleepless either?


----------



## chillybreeze (Nov 7, 2012)

Time to break out the cheetos and gold fish!  :rofl:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 7, 2012)

n7lxi said:


>



At the rate things are going up here, pretty soon we will be electing a stoned, gay governor. Lol!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 7, 2012)

I'll have to look in my voter pamphlet again, but I thought there was something about if this passed it would put federal highway money at risk - which could cost this state a lot more than most people realize.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 7, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'll have to look in my voter pamphlet again, but I thought there was something about if this passed it would put federal highway money at risk - which could cost this state a lot more than most people realize.



I wonder if recent developments will make this less likely? Loosing the money I mean.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 7, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'll have to look in my voter pamphlet again, but I thought there was something about if this passed it would put federal highway money at risk - which could cost this state a lot more than most people realize.



Oh yes, you are correct. But most people don't take the time to actually research anything they vote on.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 7, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'll have to look in my voter pamphlet again, but I thought there was something about if this passed it would put federal highway money at risk - which could cost this state a lot more than most people realize.



Roads. Where we're going we don't need roads
     -Doc Brown

Edit: I really doubt that the Obama Administration would really allow highway funding to be cut.  That is all I will say as it turns into political discourse, but I don't think it would actually happen.


----------



## Nothodad (Nov 7, 2012)

:blink:





chillybreeze said:


> Time to break out the cheetos and gold fish!  :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 7, 2012)

Told you.... A banana who looks like they are about to rob a bank. I have no clue on how to dress warmly haha.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 7, 2012)

Just discovered almond milk. Not half bad.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 7, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Just discovered almond milk. Not half bad.



That also means it's not half good.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 7, 2012)

firefite said:


> Told you.... A banana who looks like they are about to rob a bank. I have no clue on how to dress warmly haha.



We don't need that sort of crap here in California :rofl:


----------



## Jambi (Nov 7, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Just discovered almond milk. Not half bad.



I use/consume it. It's just a carrier liquid for me.  I don't drink it straight, but I don't drink cow juice straight either.


----------



## CANDawg (Nov 7, 2012)

Does watching Scrubs on Netflix count as studying?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 7, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Does watching Scrubs on Netflix count as studying?



It should at least be an orientation video for anyone who gets hired in a hospital.


----------



## JDub (Nov 8, 2012)

Whenever people asked me what TV show was most like actually working in a hospital, I always told them Scrubs.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2012)

JDub said:


> Whenever people asked me what TV show was most like actually working in a hospital, I always told them Scrubs.



I love that show, it's my go to study background noise show. And after working in a hospital, i love it even more


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2012)

Crap... I just got a message from my boss tonight, telling me 'be prepared to be embarrassed'.... I'm nervous what they might do lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 8, 2012)

Just showed up on scene to find my paramedic preceptor just so happened to be the FF/Medic on scene. Talk about feeling like a whiteshirt again.

Too bad it wasn't an interventional call so I could order his *** around!


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 8, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Just discovered almond milk. Not half bad.



I just discovered chocolate almond milk about two weeks ago, and now I'm hooked


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 8, 2012)

life on the razor's edge here...

At any moment all hell could break loose...

Maybe I will take a nap.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 8, 2012)

Screw this hurricane stuff. I am prepping for the next disaster. When the Mayans end up being right I'll be ready...


So far I have my jeep, which I need to invest in bigger tires for but figure I will wait till the stockers wear down. I need some more steel too, for protection purposes of course. 

I need to get a tool kit in their just have a leatherman right now but I have storage compartments in the bumper that want to be filled.







In the trunk under storage I stocked 6 MREs, 5 road flares and some quality rope.






Have to put together go bag too with a few essentials/first aid. I think I can leave the tube kit out...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 8, 2012)

A Hi-Lift in there too. Way easier to deal with. Some lights would be prime as well(read: rock lights or some fogs not lightbars).

Gotta love being the second unit in. You know you're getting the sickest person and generally they are all packaged up nicely for you. Scene time of 4 minutes? Yessir. Posturing by the time we got to the ER though so who knows if it even mattered.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> A Hi-Lift in there too. Way easier to deal with. Some lights would be prime as well(read: rock lights or some fogs not lightbars).
> 
> Gotta love being the second unit in. You know you're getting the sickest person and generally they are all packaged up nicely for you. Scene time of 4 minutes? Yessir. Posturing by the time we got to the ER though so who knows if it even mattered.



And why not a light bar?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> A Hi-Lift in there too. Way easier to deal with. Some lights would be prime as well(read: rock lights or some fogs not lightbars).



I want to get some HID or LED fog lights mounted on the sides of the windshield but until I get promoted to firefighter and make a livable wage it has to be on hold 

As far as the hi-lift, right now with my 3" lift on the jeep, I don't actually own a jack big enough to change the tire in the middle of nowhere lol. I would be screwed.


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 8, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I want to get some HID or LED fog lights mounted on the sides of the windshield but until I get promoted to firefighter and make a livable wage it has to be on hold



Make sure to put a permanant mount light bar on it before driving to your FD duty post. :rofl:


----------



## Achilles (Nov 8, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I want to get some HID or LED fog lights mounted on the sides of the windshield but until I get promoted to firefighter and make a livable wage it has to be on hold
> 
> As far as the hi-lift, right now with my 3" lift on the jeep, I don't actually own a jack big enough to change the tire in the middle of nowhere lol. I would be screwed.



Is that a hydraulic winch on there? If so do you have an air compressor on bored?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 8, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Make sure to put a permanant mount light bar on it before driving to your FD duty post. :rofl:



Yeaaaa I don't think so... Best to stay incognito.



Achilles said:


> Is that a hydraulic winch on there? If so do you have an air compressor on bored?



Na its an 8,000lb electric straight to the battery with the kevlar/nylon rope. 100' I think.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 8, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Yeaaaa I don't think so... Best to stay incognito.
> 
> 
> 
> Na its an 8,000lb electric straight to the battery with the kevlar/nylon rope. 100' I think.



Better get one of these too
http://zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=3382

And a few 30' tow straps.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Better get one of these too
> http://zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=3382
> 
> And a few 30' tow straps.



There is nothing in that link but 3 threads with no pictures that work?


I need to get tow straps too... I have a tree strap hooking up the winch to stuff in the front compartments but I certainly need more toys.


This is pretty cheap... http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Ton-2-Inc...Parts_Accessories&hash=item53ef7b3464&vxp=mtr

I really want a set of goodyear duratracs in 33" my stock tires are 32". FDNY has them on all of our vehicles. 

Problem is they are $250 a piece and I need 5...


----------



## Achilles (Nov 8, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> There is nothing in that link but 3 threads with no pictures that work?
> 
> 
> I need to get tow straps too... I have a tree strap hooking up the winch to stuff in the front compartments but I certainly need more toys.
> ...



Oops here's the real link
http://zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=33826
I have BFG AT's on the front and Mudders on the back.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Oops here's the real link
> http://zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=33826
> I have BFG AT's on the front and Mudders on the back.



I actually have the knock-off version of that bag from Voodoo Tactical in red sitting in my garage. It is technically the property of my volly agency though.

I thought about buying one for myself. For $100 its a great bag for general use of whatever you can think to throw in it. I would NEVER buy red for myself though... Blah.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 8, 2012)

I like these:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 8, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I want to get some HID or LED fog lights mounted on the sides of the windshield but until I get promoted to firefighter and make a livable wage it has to be on hold
> 
> As far as the hi-lift, right now with my 3" lift on the jeep, I don't actually own a jack big enough to change the tire in the middle of nowhere lol. I would be screwed.



That'll be sweet. I was gonna say, the stock jacks are pretty useless if you add any height to them. Good lookin' Heep though buddy! 

Definitely need some meaner tires...PM me about tires  I have a near new set (less than one summer) of 33s in storage that wont fit on the WJ with the 2 inch. Can't remember the specifics off the top of my head but I'd cut you a solid deal although shipping might be a deal breaker.

Random but what are ya'lls thoughts on versed in patients with S&S of a TBI? Eh, I should probably start a thread on that one, huh?


----------



## Jambi (Nov 8, 2012)

I found this place when looking up stuff when I was researching medical mission stuff and equipment.  They have a public side with lots of stuff.  They have a pay side, but, well, I have no idea what's there though there is lots of stuff on the public side.

http://www.alpharubicon.com/


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 8, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That'll be sweet. I was gonna say, the stock jacks are pretty useless if you add any height to them. Good lookin' Heep though buddy!
> 
> Definitely need some meaner tires...PM me about tires  I have a near new set (less than one summer) of 33s in storage that wont fit on the WJ with the 2 inch. Can't remember the specifics off the top of my head but I'd cut you a solid deal although shipping might be a deal breaker.
> 
> Random but what are ya'lls thoughts on versed in patients with S&S of a TBI? Eh, I should probably start a thread on that one, huh?



Yea i have held off on the tires there was no sense changing them when it cost me extra to get the ones I have. (included in package with the rims/power doors/windows/alarm)

The pic I posted is an old pic. I since took the "sport/wrangler" stickers off the sides and the hard top has not been off sadly since that summer of the picture last year.

They have probably a little less than a year left in them. Maybe il use my tax return on it as a gift to myself 

As far as your tires, shipping would be the death of the deal. You have to sell that stuff local. Online tire places have major deals with shipping companies... To ship one tire would cost you and I $100.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 8, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Yea i have held off on the tires there was no sense changing them when it cost me extra to get the ones I have. (included in package with the rims/power doors/windows/alarm)
> 
> The pic I posted is an old pic. I since took the "sport/wrangler" stickers off the sides and the hard top has not been off sadly since that summer of the picture last year.
> 
> ...



Yea it's ridiculous to ship them. I've been meaning to get rid of them but I've been too damn busy to drive to the storage unit and take pictures to put them up on craigslist.

Although so may argue using your tax return for tires is hardly a gift to yourself I beg to differ. Better tires equals more fun in the dirt!


----------



## CritterNurse (Nov 8, 2012)

I have some rather sad news. The handsome fella in my avatar passed away last night after a rather long (for a rat) battle with CHF. I knew it was coming, but I didn't think it would be this soon. The past couple months also saw increasing hind-end weakness which is fairly common in males that weren't neutered early. But he didn't seem to want to give up. If you said his name (or opened a bag of potato chips in his earshot) he would perk right up. If one of the human family members was nearby he would creep over to them for attention. 

Yesterday when I went to leave for work, he was lounging in his favorite hammock, but didn't perk up when I said his name. I reached in the cage to pet him, and he crept a bit closer. I noticed his paws felt cold, so I tucked a piece of fleece around him, and he adjusted it to his liking.

Apparently when my dad got home, he opened the cage like he usually does, but Peter didn't come creeping out like he usually does. My dad picked him up, and noticed that he seemed weaker than ever. My dad laid on the couch with him, with Pete on his chest, and Pete stayed there for a bit, before creeping down to 'his' spot on the couch. After an hour or so, Pete turned around and crept back up to sit on my dad's chest. A few minutes later my dad said he started to shake, collapse, and then his breathing slowed and went agonal. I arrived home about an hour after that.

Oddly enough, I was thinking about him a lot on my way home. After I had passed the last store open at that time of night, I remembered that I forgot to pick up some banana chips. We ran out Tuesday night, and they were Pete's favorite treat. With the nor'easter starting, I wasn't going to turn around to get them, and decided I would go out mid-day when the roads cleared. I guess it was a good thing I didn't turn around after all.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 8, 2012)

I am about to go to an "Interprofessional Simulation Experience" with Wash U 3rd Med students in their surgical rotations. This should be fun....


----------



## Anjel (Nov 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday TransportJockey


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Happy Birthday TransportJockey



Woah! HAPPY B-DAY!!!

Come to WA, we'll have a rare old time with all the legal weed!


----------



## chillybreeze (Nov 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Jambi (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 8, 2012)

Jambi said:


>



Dude, that looked too much like bigbaldguy

:blink:


----------



## CritterNurse (Nov 8, 2012)

Is it just me, or are bean sprouts just the vegetarian equivalent of veal?

They take the beans and put them in cramped plastic or glass containers with just a bit of water, and no sunlight to keep the sprouts pale as they grow. Veal calves are kept in confined pens with food that is lacking certain nutrients such as iron to keep the meat pale as it grows. People argue that you should just let the calf grow up and feed more people with it. But no one argues that you could let the sprouts grow up and feed more people when they mature and produce more beans.

Hmmm... I wonder if I could use that as ammo next time someone tries to convert me to vegetarianism...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 8, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> I have some rather sad news. The handsome fella in my avatar passed away last night after a rather long (for a rat) battle with CHF. I knew it was coming, but I didn't think it would be this soon. The past couple months also saw increasing hind-end weakness which is fairly common in males that weren't neutered early. But he didn't seem to want to give up. If you said his name (or opened a bag of potato chips in his earshot) he would perk right up. If one of the human family members was nearby he would creep over to them for attention.
> 
> Yesterday when I went to leave for work, he was lounging in his favorite hammock, but didn't perk up when I said his name. I reached in the cage to pet him, and he crept a bit closer. I noticed his paws felt cold, so I tucked a piece of fleece around him, and he adjusted it to his liking.
> 
> ...



I've never understood rats as pets but I'm all to familiar with the pain of loosing a furry friend. I'm very sorry to hear about his death. I just read that they only make it 4 or 5 years  I'm glad I'm not a fan of them as pets. Going through the process of loosing one every 5 years would be a bit much.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 8, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Dude, that looked too much like bigbaldguy
> 
> :blink:



Not anymore I've lost weight 

Happy birthday Transportjockey.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Oops here's the real link
> http://zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=33826
> I have BFG AT's on the front and Mudders on the back.



That has got to be some special kind of aspergers that guy has. He labels his band aids?


----------



## Jambi (Nov 8, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Dude, that looked too much like bigbaldguy
> 
> :blink:



Just doing my part :rofl:


----------



## CritterNurse (Nov 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I've never understood rats as pets but I'm all to familiar with the pain of loosing a furry friend. I'm very sorry to hear about his death. I just read that they only make it 4 or 5 years  I'm glad I'm not a fan of them as pets. Going through the process of loosing one every 5 years would be a bit much.



Not even that long. They only live 2-3 years. The oldest one I ever had made it to 3 years, 3 months.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 8, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> Not even that long. They only live 2-3 years. The oldest one I ever had made it to 3 years, 3 months.



Jeeze that's even worse than great Danes.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> That has got to be some special kind of aspergers that guy has. He labels his band aids?










People like that drive me insane......... <_<


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 8, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I am about to go to an "Interprofessional Simulation Experience" with Wash U 3rd Med students in their surgical rotations. This should be fun....




My condolences. We had "Interprofessional Education" at my school since we have 9 or so different grad programs. It was basically penance for the older generation of physicians being pure a-holes than anything else. All flash, no sizzle.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Nov 8, 2012)

I just took my first Krav Maga class and it was exhausting but I can't wait for the next one already.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> That has got to be some special kind of aspergers that guy has. He labels his band aids?



Every year I try to read the entire thread, and every year I fail. Thought on this year's attempt I did discover that he carries this around in his BMW M3 at times, guy's got waaaaayyy too much money and time on his hands.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 8, 2012)

5.5 hour each way to pick up/bring back a CCT patient on bipap. This shift got easy and annoying at the same time.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 8, 2012)

I think that flushing an EZ-IO reminds me of this scene in The Princess Bride when they suck 50 years off Wesley's life.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 8, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> View attachment 1318
> 
> 
> I think that flushing an EZ-IO reminds me of this scene in The Princess Bride when they suck 50 years off Wesley's life.



Best movie ever! Book was even better.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 8, 2012)

MassEMT-B said:


> I just took my first Krav Maga class and it was exhausting but I can't wait for the next one already.



Sweet! That is my next goal after getting settled in the new job.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 9, 2012)

MassEMT-B said:


> I just took my first Krav Maga class and it was exhausting but I can't wait for the next one already.



I did krav for a couple of months.

Its pretty cool but at level I at least, just about every move revolves around smashing your opponent in the groin and breaking their face.


----------



## Napper820 (Nov 9, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> View attachment 1318
> 
> 
> I think that flushing an EZ-IO reminds me of this scene in The Princess Bride when they suck 50 years off Wesley's life.




Glad I'm not the only one who's brain went there.


----------



## ThirdCareerMedic (Nov 9, 2012)

*Princiess Bride, eh?!*

Yup, that's what I thought, too!  LOL!  (And, yes, I am Canadian!  Silly "eh"!  LOL!)


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Happy Birthday TransportJockey



Thank you! Spent the majority of it on a truck though  But I had fun


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh my gosh. Just saw my paycheck. I am making over 2 times per hour on this deployment over my normal pay. Truck=paid off.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 9, 2012)

firefite said:


> Oh my gosh. Just saw my paycheck. I am making over 2 times per hour on this deployment over my normal pay. Truck=paid off.



Nice!

I think here is the only place where you can be driving through a whiteout and 6 inches of snow to a call, then turn around drive 15 minutes and it's a beautiful crystal clear night...why can't the snow be everywhere!?

Random observation of the night. Code 3 lights are borderline obnoxious in whiteout conditions while driving.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am so sick of everything people do at an MVA revolving around immediately backboarding everyone.

We had a rollover and this girl crawled out and was laying in the snow for probably 10 minutes shivering her *** off and people are concerned about holding her neck and putting a collar on her.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Nice!
> 
> I think here is the only place where you can be driving through a whiteout and 6 inches of snow to a call, then turn around drive 15 minutes and it's a beautiful crystal clear night...why can't the snow be everywhere!?
> 
> Random observation of the night. Code 3 lights are borderline obnoxious in whiteout conditions while driving.



Whiteout conditions = downgrading to normal driving  for me. 

We get brown out from blowing sand. That sucks because the sand stings when it hits you and it gets everywhere.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 9, 2012)

firefite said:


> Whiteout conditions = downgrading to normal driving  for me.
> 
> We get brown out from blowing sand. That sucks because the sand stings when it hits you and it gets everywhere.



It should but unfortunately SOPs don't allow us to. We call weather delays on the radio and provided it is substantiated it "removes the clock" from our response. We aren't any help if we slide into a ditch or worse on the way to the call.

We were doing maybe 20 mph with the disco lights going. One thing I will say is it keeps all the idiot drivers behind the ambulance and away from the sides of us so they don't have a chance to try and pass us and end up wadding up into us.


----------



## Jon (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice!

Shame they won't deploy my base because PA is in a State of Emergency still for recovery. At least that's the excuse to not send DRT folks this time.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jon said:


> Nice!
> 
> Shame they won't deploy my base because PA is in a State of Emergency still for recovery. At least that's the excuse to not send DRT folks this time.



Yeah. They are trying to send units from states that weren't affected. I haven't heard about anyone getting more crews in in a while. Now we just have crew swaps for some people.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 9, 2012)

firefite said:


> Yeah. They are trying to send units from states that weren't affected. I haven't heard about anyone getting more crews in in a while. Now we just have crew swaps for some people.



You guys should be coming up on being rotated out... I will take your place


----------



## Jon (Nov 9, 2012)

firefite said:


> Yeah. They are trying to send units from states that weren't affected. I haven't heard about anyone getting more crews in in a while. Now we just have crew swaps for some people.


Thing is, we weren't really effected. It's just that our GM doesn't seem to want to deploy anyone. We had crews on standby several times that week.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 9, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> You guys should be coming up on being rotated out... I will take your place



Day 14 is either today or tomorrow haha. Not too many people are getting rotated. I'm on the management command team so I'm not getting rotated out. Ill be going home after all the ambulances are gone.


----------



## ThirdCareerMedic (Nov 9, 2012)

*Hypothermia versus spinal imbolization.....*



NYMedic828 said:


> I am so sick of everything people do at an MVA revolving around immediately backboarding everyone.
> 
> We had a rollover and this girl crawled out and was laying in the snow for probably 10 minutes shivering her *** off and people are concerned about holding her neck and putting a collar on her.



I think use of a protocol to "clear c-spine" before an "emergency move" out of the severe cold would be a better approach....  Liability concerns go the best of patient care?


----------



## Jambi (Nov 9, 2012)

I wish the EMS would universally adopt Nexus criteria.


----------



## Jon (Nov 9, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I wish the EMS would universally adopt Nexus criteria.







Problem is, it isn't universal. Some of us like iOS better.


----------



## ThirdCareerMedic (Nov 9, 2012)

*Suggest you also check out this evidence-based research....*



Jambi said:


> I wish the EMS would universally adopt Nexus criteria.



Note that NEXUS and the CCS Rule are tools for physicians and there is no evidence-based research on their use in the pre-hospital setting as far as I know.  However, that doesn't mean that we shouldn't promote the use good research in a closely related fields in our protocols.  (Sounds like a "dah" but it is important to make explicit when advocating for change....)


Check out this research in the prestigious New England Journal of Medicine...

The Canadian C-Spine Rule versus the NEXUS Low-Risk Criteria in Patients with Trauma

http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa031375

Taken from the research above"

"Conclusions

For alert patients with trauma who are in stable condition, the CCR is superior to the NLC with respect to sensitivity and specificity for cervical-spine injury, and its use would result in reduced rates of radiography."


----------



## ThirdCareerMedic (Nov 9, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I am so sick of everything people do at an MVA revolving around immediately backboarding everyone.
> 
> We had a rollover and this girl crawled out and was laying in the snow for probably 10 minutes shivering her *** off and people are concerned about holding her neck and putting a collar on her.



For those interested in the possible reduction of use in spinal immobolisation, check out the following links: 

http://flobach.com/2012/11/02/ormskirk/ 
http://roguemedic.com/?s=immobilisation 

Anyone up to doing a meta-annalysis on the available research?


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 9, 2012)

ThirdCareerMedic said:


> Note that NEXUS and the CCS Rule are tools for physicians and there is no evidence-based research on their use in the pre-hospital setting as far as I know.  However, that doesn't mean that we shouldn't promote the use good research in a closely related fields in our protocols.  (Sounds like a "dah" but it is important to make explicit when advocating for change....)
> 
> 
> Check out this research in the prestigious New England Journal of Medicine...
> ...



How exactly would prehospital specific data change things? The state of Maine has been applying NEXUS criteria for a decade without a huge outcome issue.

I've read the cited study. The data is pretty weak.


----------



## ThirdCareerMedic (Nov 9, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> How exactly would prehospital specific data change things? The state of Maine has been applying NEXUS criteria for a decade without a huge outcome issue.
> 
> I've read the cited study. The data is pretty weak.



If we are going to truly to become recognized as profession at not just understood in many circles as being an adjunct to medical care by self-regulated professionals, we need to develop our own body of research (and many other things).  If your service has been using NEXUS for that long and it has been successful, it looks as if you have a useful retroactive study staring you in the face!  I would love to see the evidence!

With respect....


----------



## Jambi (Nov 9, 2012)

ThirdCareerMedic said:


> ...we need to develop our own body of research (and many other things).



Agreed, but at the same time there is no need to reinvent the wheel.

The issue, as I see it, is not whether or not the variables within NEXUS are valid, but if EMS can reliably apply it in a pre-hospital environment.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 9, 2012)

Jon said:


> Problem is, it isn't universal. Some of us like iOS better.



Since I'm typing this on a new 4th gen iPad, I'll rephrase to say that I wish a standard for spine clearance would be adopted.  This way adaptations could be made in much the same way local EMS agencies can adapt state protocol to fit an area.


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 9, 2012)

Guess who just got a job offer and is once again gainfully employed?  I only had to spend about a month unemployed.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 9, 2012)

Someone kill me.

Sitting at my station in the lounge with a bunch of people trying to read my textbook and all I hear is them telling war stories of how good they are and how back in the day the service was so much better and EMTs were held to higher standards and blah blah blah.

If any one of them was standing on a 100' ledge I swear I would push em'.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 9, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Guess who just got a job offer and is once again gainfully employed?  I only had to spend about a month unemployed.



Awesome!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 9, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Guess who just got a job offer and is once again gainfully employed?  I only had to spend about a month unemployed.



Congrats!


----------



## MMiz (Nov 9, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Guess who just got a job offer and is once again gainfully employed?  I only had to spend about a month unemployed.



Congratulations!


----------



## Jon (Nov 9, 2012)

Good for you!


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 9, 2012)

ThirdCareerMedic said:


> Note that NEXUS and the CCS Rule are tools for physicians and there is no evidence-based research on their use in the pre-hospital setting as far as I know. However, that doesn't mean that we shouldn't promote the use good research in a closely related fields in our protocols. (Sounds like a "dah" but it is important to make explicit when advocating for change....)


 
Of course the follow up question is "What patient needs c-spine precautions when a x-ray isn't indicated?"


----------



## ThirdCareerMedic (Nov 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Of course the follow up question is "What patient needs c-spine precautions when a x-ray isn't indicated?"



Yep!  That is the question, isn't it?  LOL!  

Think what is really needed is research that clearly shows the level of risks in clearing c-spine in the field using different tools (NEXUS, CCS Rule, etc.)  vs immobilization in the field by medics and clearance by a physician in the ED.  Immoblization has its own risks as well....  

What do you think?


----------



## Achilles (Nov 9, 2012)

Saw this on Facebook took me a minute to figure it out.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 9, 2012)

ThirdCareerMedic said:


> Yep!  That is the question, isn't it?  LOL!
> 
> *Think what is really needed is research that clearly shows the level of risks in clearing c-spine in the field using different tools (NEXUS, CCS Rule, etc.)  vs immobilization in the field by medics and clearance by a physician in the ED.  Immoblization has its own risks as well....  *
> 
> What do you think?



Why?


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 9, 2012)

ThirdCareerMedic said:


> Yep!  That is the question, isn't it?  LOL!
> 
> Think what is really needed is research that clearly shows the level of risks in clearing c-spine in the field using different tools (NEXUS, CCS Rule, etc.)  vs immobilization in the field by medics and clearance by a physician in the ED.  Immoblization has its own risks as well....
> 
> What do you think?



Do physicians have magic fingers? It's not a drastically difficult assessment...


----------



## ThirdCareerMedic (Nov 9, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Do physicians have magic fingers? It's not a drastically difficult assessment...



Hey, I know that paramedics are just as capable of carrying out an assessment algorithm as a physician!  I know some paramedics that are more reliable in their assessments than some doctors.   We are a VERY capable bunch. 

The issue is that since we all still work under the license of physicians (correct me if I am wrong in your case), their a**es are on the line.  Some physicians are more enlightened and engaged (your medical director?) in the EMS system.  I already know of some REAL sticks in the mud as far as medical director go....  Regardless, we are the ones who need to prove we can take on more skills as part of our scope of practice by producing evidence-based research.  And, anyway, isn't doing research into our own practice key in moving paramedicine towards acceptance as a profession in its own right? 

What do you think?


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 9, 2012)

Luck enough to have a very involved OMD I work very closely with. I see your point, but you risk becoming like nursing who has constructed some poorly designed "studies" to validate parts of their practice that were unlikely to change. 

Those medical directors are unlikely to change even when presented with good evidence unfortunately...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 9, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Guess who just got a job offer and is once again gainfully employed?  I only had to spend about a month unemployed.



Yippee! Great news!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 9, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Saw this on Facebook took me a minute to figure it out.



Really easy to blaze through it and totally miss that one!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 9, 2012)

FDNY has been doing medical evaluations on all EMS promotion to firefighter candidates and has thus far had a 75% failure rate. Primarily due to excessive heartrate on the stairmaster.

The physical fitness standards of EMS never cease to amaze.

Brb eating McDonalds and a giant regular coke every meal and expecting to be a firefighter.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 9, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> FDNY has been doing medical evaluations on all EMS promotion to firefighter candidates and has thus far had a 75% failure rate. Primarily due to excessive heartrate on the stairmaster.
> 
> The physical fitness standards of EMS never cease to amaze.
> 
> Brb eating McDonalds and a giant regular coke every meal and expecting to be a firefighter.


 

On the other hand, I imagine it's much easier to stay healthy when running a fraction of the runs out of a station with a gym instead of posting on a street corner.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> On the other hand, I imagine it's much easier to stay healthy when running a fraction of the runs out of a station with a gym instead of posting on a street corner.



This is what came to mind first.  Don't forget to add that PT is a mandatory part of the work day too.  I imagine that If EMS crews were given 1 hour PT breaks, things would be different.

Yes, yes. I get the whole accountability thing, but it's a different game when it's employer sponsored.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Yes, yes. I get the whole accountability thing, but it's a different game when it's employer sponsored.



And you're getting paid for it.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> On the other hand, I imagine it's much easier to stay healthy when running a fraction of the runs out of a station with a gym instead of posting on a street corner.



FDNY fire responds to ALS EMS runs all day long. They usually so more runs in a given 8 hours than an ALS ambulance. They just get to go back to a station after each run.

Your line of work is never a valid excuse for not staying healthy. I had a grilled chicken avocado salad for dinner while my partner had fast food.


----------



## ThirdCareerMedic (Nov 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> On the other hand, I imagine it's much easier to stay healthy when running a fraction of the runs out of a station with a gym instead of posting on a street corner.



Staying fit in EMS does have major challenges....  Check out Fit responder,  if you don't already know about it that is!   http://thefitresponder.com/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 9, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> FDNY has been doing medical evaluations on all EMS promotion to firefighter candidates and has thus far had a 75% failure rate. Primarily due to excessive heartrate on the stairmaster.
> 
> The physical fitness standards of EMS never cease to amaze.
> 
> Brb eating McDonalds and a giant regular coke every meal and expecting to be a firefighter.



Make that a diet coke.... Don't wanna get fat haha


----------



## Jambi (Nov 9, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Your line of work is never a valid excuse for not staying healthy. I had a grilled chicken avocado salad for dinner while my partner had fast food.



agreed, but if NY EMS made PT mandatory, it'd be a different story.

Also, since I am allergic to avocado (rough because I love the stuff) your overall argument in invalid. (i'm joking)


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jambi said:


> agreed, but if NY EMS made PT mandatory, it'd be a different story.
> 
> Also, since I am allergic to avocado (rough because I love the stuff) your overall argument in invalid. (i'm joking)



To my knowledge PT is not a mandatory part of your tour as a firefighter. They do, do drills at the station and have use of a gym if they have down time. Not a very extensive gym though.

Avacados and olives, two of my favorite sources of healthy fats. Natural peanut butter is in there too.


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 9, 2012)

ThirdCareerMedic said:


> Hey, I know that paramedics are just as capable of carrying out an assessment algorithm as a physician!  I know some paramedics that are more reliable in their assessments than some doctors.   We are a VERY capable bunch.
> 
> The issue is that since we all still work under the license of physicians (correct me if I am wrong in your case), their a**es are on the line.  Some physicians are more enlightened and engaged (your medical director?) in the EMS system.  I already know of some REAL sticks in the mud as far as medical director go....  Regardless, we are the ones who need to prove we can take on more skills as part of our scope of practice by producing evidence-based research.  And, anyway, isn't doing research into our own practice key in moving paramedicine towards acceptance as a profession in its own right?
> 
> What do you think?



Not sure where you live and or work but where I am we are self regulated. I do not need an MD to work as a medic.

where I work we use the The Canadian C spine to rule out/in(though to even get there you need to suspect a c-spine injury) If I remember correctly a pt NY brought up self extricated from an car and had no pain or deficits...why board this pt?

 Many provinces are looking at changing from protocols to treatment guidelines (BC has or is in the process now)....allowing the medics to do what they were trained to do....treat pts and not protocols. There is also a move for self regulation in several provinces.

There is also a lot of research being done by medics in Canada and around the world. Compared to other medical fields it is not a lot, but it is growing every year.


----------



## ThirdCareerMedic (Nov 9, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Not sure where you live and or work but where I am we are self regulated. I do not need an MD to work as a medic.
> .



Hmmm....  Correct me if I am wrong, but all EMS responders in Canada are LICENSED to practice within their scope, but they cannot practice INDEPENDENTLY like a doctor.  In other words, EMS responders have a delegated practice with transfers of function under the licensing umbrella of their Medical Director.  At least, this is what I have been led to believe....

Please explain how it is in your province if my understanding is incorrect.

BTW, I am aware that some provinces in Canada have a college (self-regulate) and others are moving towards this.  However, it is NOT the norm yet across Canada.... 

For those in the US, please share how you are legally able to practice--who takes the fall if you do everything according to protocol/medical direction.  Thanks!


----------



## Aidey (Nov 9, 2012)

You should probably make a new thread on the topic since it is kind of taking the over this thread.


----------



## ThirdCareerMedic (Nov 9, 2012)

Aidey said:


> You should probably make a new thread on the topic since it is kind of taking the over this thread.



Hmmm....  That may be an idea....  Does it hurt if the directionless thread has a direction for a while?  Just asking!  (Not lip!  LOL!)


----------



## ThirdCareerMedic (Nov 9, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Not sure where you live and or work but where I am we are self regulated. I do not need an MD to work as a medic.
> .



Hmmm....  Correct me if I am wrong, but all EMS responders in Canada are LICENSED to practice within their scope, but they cannot practice INDEPENDENTLY like a doctor.  In other words, EMS responders have a delegated practice with transfers of function under the licensing umbrella of their Medical Director.  At least, this is what I have been led to believe....

Please explain how it is in your province if my understanding is incorrect.

BTW, I am aware that some provinces in Canada have a college (self-regulate) and others are moving towards this.  However, it is NOT the norm yet across Canada.... 

For those in the US, please share how you are legally able to practice--who takes the fall if you do everything according to protocol/medical direction.  Thanks!


----------



## Aidey (Nov 10, 2012)

ThirdCareerMedic said:


> Hmmm....  That may be an idea....  Does it hurt if the directionless thread has a direction for a while?  Just asking!  (Not lip!  LOL!)



Yes, it does. This is the only thread for off topic discussion. An ongoing medical discussion should have its own thread. Otherwise it totally runs over all of the off topic posts in this thread.


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 10, 2012)

ThirdCareerMedic said:


> Hmmm....  Correct me if I am wrong, but all EMS responders in Canada are LICENSED to practice within their scope, but they cannot practice INDEPENDENTLY like a doctor.  In other words, EMS responders have a delegated practice with transfers of function under the licensing umbrella of their Medical Director.  At least, this is what I have been led to believe....
> 
> Please explain how it is in your province if my understanding is incorrect.
> 
> ...



PM sent


to get back off topic I have to be to work in 5 hours


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 10, 2012)

Lesson of the night is wear your gear when you're riding a motorcycle. Also, don't run from the police on said motorcycle. 

That guy's helmet and jacket saved his life and he's gonna be able to sit in jail with minimal injuries which is incredible to me. He t-boned another car whilst traveling 95 mph per the pursuing units. Thrown about 35-40 feet. Never knew there were so many parts to a motorcycle


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 10, 2012)

I wish I could just be ripped without having to workout.

Goin to the gym 5 days a week is such a hassle.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 10, 2012)

So yesterday I was finally able to take my new mountain bike out to some of the trails around here... was planning on a six mile loop (six out six back)... made it three miles into the return trip, when my tire went flat. Patched it... went flat again. Damn NM thorns. Walked thebike back the last three hours... oh and did I mention it started pouring rain too about a quarter mile into my walk? Lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 10, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> So yesterday I was finally able to take my new mountain bike out to some of the trails around here... was planning on a six mile loop (six out six back)... made it three miles into the return trip, when my tire went flat. Patched it... went flat again. Damn NM thorns. Walked thebike back the last three hours... oh and did I mention it started pouring rain too about a quarter mile into my walk? Lol



Was it also up hill both ways with knee deep snow?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> Was it also up hill both ways with knee deep snow?


Lol I was feeling kinda like that by the time I made it back to my truck. Note to self: SLIME in tires is a good thing out here.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 10, 2012)

Anyone ever hear of an bousniac mask? 
Few questions regarding it:
How is it used?
When is it used?
Why should it be used over other ways of delivering o2?
Can you provide a good link (besides wiki) regarding the device
And what is the correct spelling?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Anyone ever hear of an bousniac mask?
> Few questions regarding it:
> How is it used?
> When is it used?
> ...



Boussignac. It's disposable CPAP. 
http://smchealth.org/sites/default/files/docs/ems/CPAP Handout.pdf


----------



## Achilles (Nov 10, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Boussignac. It's disposable CPAP.
> http://smchealth.org/sites/default/files/docs/ems/CPAP Handout.pdf



Thank you!
Regards,
Andrew


----------



## ThirdCareerMedic (Nov 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Anyone ever hear of an bousniac mask?
> Few questions regarding it:
> How is it used?
> When is it used?
> ...



Boussignac or Bousniac mask is part of a CPAP system.  It has no moving parts.  Check out this link: http://medgadget.com/2006/02/boussignac_cpap.html

For a video showing the use of a Boussignac mask CPAP system for EMS, check out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1ftWsVGnvQ

Hope this helps!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 10, 2012)

If we have any Devil Dogs on here, happy 237th birthday!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 10, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Boussignac. It's disposable CPAP.
> http://smchealth.org/sites/default/files/docs/ems/CPAP Handout.pdf



I like them. Insanely simple and it doesn't sound like the space shuttle is lifting off inside your truck.


----------



## ThirdCareerMedic (Nov 10, 2012)

*Cpap*

Thanks for sharing the link to the handout!  It is interesting to see the differences (often slight but not always!) between services....


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> Was it also up hill both ways with knee deep snow?




LOL!  And don't forget, he was THANKFUL!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 10, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> LOL!  And don't forget, he was THANKFUL!!



Ahh man I can't believe I left that part out haha. I never had the experience of riding my dinosaur to work  hahaha


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 10, 2012)

Somedays I hate this job. If I could find another decent job working in the media, I'd go back to my previous career in a flash.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 10, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Somedays I hate this job. If I could find another decent job working in the media, I'd go back to my previous career in a flash.



You're like a PIO or something right now for Sandy relief work, right?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 10, 2012)

I find it pretty funny that in a group of 353 ambulances I can easily tell which ones are from California just by having them turn on their code 3 lights.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> I find it pretty funny that in a group of 353 ambulances I can easily tell which ones are from California just by having them turn on their code 3 lights.



No blue lights on Cali units?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 10, 2012)

Jambi said:


> No blue lights on Cali units?



Well that and it seems as if Cali is the only state that requires a steady burning forward facing red light.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 10, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You're like a PIO or something right now for Sandy relief work, right?



A county PIO, but still a lowly field medic most days. :/


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 10, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> A county PIO, but still a lowly field medic most days. :/



A PIO or a PIA?  Or is there even a difference?


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 10, 2012)

Lost my phone on a scene this morning. The patient had fallen 30 feet out of a tree stand, was extracted from the woods by her dad in their Yukon.  When I was getting her out of the car, my phone fell out of my otterbox clip into the car.  

Now I'm waiting for parents of a messed up trauma patient to get to worrying about me and my phone needs to stop by the station and drop it off.  

I keep thinking of people I need to call.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 10, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Lost my phone on a scene this morning. The patient had fallen 30 feet out of a tree stand, was extracted from the woods by her dad in their Yukon.  When I was getting her out of the car, my phone fell out of my otterbox clip into the car.
> 
> Now I'm waiting for parents of a messed up trauma patient to get to worrying about me and my phone needs to stop by the station and drop it off.
> 
> I keep thinking of people I need to call.




I miss the good old days of no cell phones was much more peaceful.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 10, 2012)

medic417 said:


> I miss the good old days of no cell phones was much more peaceful.



Bite your tongue sir!


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 10, 2012)

Jambi said:


> No blue lights on Cali units?



We don't have blue lights on our ambulances either.  EMS/fire have red & whites and police have red & blue.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 10, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> We don't have blue lights on our ambulances either.  EMS/fire have red & whites and police have red & blue.



Ditto.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 10, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> A PIO or a PIA?  Or is there even a difference?



Not much of a difference.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 10, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> We don't have blue lights on our ambulances either.  EMS/fire have red & whites and police have red & blue.



Same here. Although most fire/EMS have red/amber strictly (or at least the ability to kill all the white lights and still run the reds) because white reflects too much off of falling snow.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 10, 2012)

Gig'em


----------



## Achilles (Nov 10, 2012)

Anyone ever do a coma cocktail? I read a thread on here in regards to it but it was from 2008.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> I find it pretty funny that in a group of 353 ambulances I can easily tell which ones are from California just by having them turn on their code 3 lights.



All the AMR type 2s here in Colorado Springs must have come from California, they have that despite it not being the law here. There aren't many of them though, I think this division was the pilot for the fancy type 3s.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 10, 2012)

I may or may not have given so much Fent/Versed to a patient that ceased their breathing   h34r: 


In all the patients I've consciously sedated, I've never had to break out the BVM, let alone at 150mcg of Fent spread out over 40+ minutes.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 10, 2012)

medic417 said:


> I miss the good old days of no cell phones was much more peaceful.



I don't know how we ever survived.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 10, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I don't know how we ever survived.



You know we did though.  I really think we accomplished more as well because we weren't wasting so much time with all the technology.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 10, 2012)

Tigger said:


> All the AMR type 2s here in Colorado Springs must have come from California, they have that despite it not being the law here. There aren't many of them though, I think this division was the pilot for the fancy type 3s.



Probably. They come from everywhere. 

And we have some rigs here from Texas, South Carolina, Michigan, and Virginia with red and blue lights.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Anyone ever do a coma cocktail? I read a thread on here in regards to it but it was from 2008.



Maybe some years ago but I don't think anyone is doing it anymore.

The coma cocktail was a measure taken back when instantaneous measuring devices like glucometry weren't as readily available.

There isn't much reason with what we now have at our disposal to give someone dextrose/Naloxone/thiamine/flumazenil etc just for the heck of it.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> Probably. They come from everywhere.
> 
> And we have some rigs here from Texas, South Carolina, Michigan, and Virginia with red and blue lights.



I have never seen a Michigan ambulance with blue lights. Ever. 

Maybe it's an AMR thing. It definitely isn't regulation.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 10, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I may or may not have given so much Fent/Versed to a patient that ceased their breathing   h34r:
> 
> 
> In all the patients I've consciously sedated, I've never had to break out the BVM, let alone at 150mcg of Fent spread out over 40+ minutes.



150 mikes over 40 minutes? And you still had problems? What did they weigh? 2 kilos?


----------



## Achilles (Nov 10, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I have never seen a Michigan ambulance with blue lights. Ever.
> 
> Maybe it's an AMR thing. It definitely isn't regulation.



That is because of Michigan vehicular lighting code.

See # 5
http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(wcxpyr3nzqyol332koedqbio))/documents/mcl/pdf/mcl-257-698.pdf


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 11, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> We don't have blue lights on our ambulances either.  EMS/fire have red & whites and police have red & blue.



Out here in NM my 911 agency is one of the only EMS agencies I've ever seen with red/blue. Most run red/white or red/red. LEO here is red/white or red/blue


----------



## Aidey (Nov 11, 2012)

Dear fire medic, 

On the obvious CHF pt with a BP of 230/130 if you insist on lasix before nitro and refuse to give nitro until you have a line, any complains you have about my assertiveness on scene are null and void.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 11, 2012)

Although I was opposed to this 182 mile round trip transport at this time. All is well because I got to drive on a road called Tittabawassee and eat at iHOP


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 11, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I have never seen a Michigan ambulance with blue lights. Ever.
> 
> Maybe it's an AMR thing. It definitely isn't regulation.



It's a network provider (non-AMR ambulance).


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 11, 2012)

Discovered that I can make protein pancakes out of almond milk and protein powder/eggs. 300 calories, 35g of protein. Delicious.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 11, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> 150 mikes over 40 minutes? And you still had problems? What did they weigh? 2 kilos?



That's what threw me off!  130lbs.  I've given more to less and had no issues....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 11, 2012)

We might be sending out 100 more ambulances for a repatriation mission. That means we will have 348 ambulances out on missions and only 5 ambulances in staging. This should be a lot of fun. 89 EMTs/Medics when home yesterday and we got 89 that flew in yesterday. 

Hopefully this deployment is coming to an end soon.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 11, 2012)

firefite said:


> We might be sending out 100 more ambulances for a repatriation mission. That means we will have 348 ambulances out on missions and only 5 ambulances in staging. This should be a lot of fun. 89 EMTs/Medics when home yesterday and we got 89 that flew in yesterday.
> 
> Hopefully this deployment is coming to an end soon.



I dont quite understand why it hasn't ended yet?


----------



## medic417 (Nov 11, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I dont quite understand why it hasn't ended yet?



Free labor for the states, they are not going to give it up until forced.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 11, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I dont quite understand why it hasn't ended yet?



We are doing wellness checks in Nassau county and I believe Long Island (have to go thru 9,000 apartments) to see how everyone is doing and to find DOAs (the apartments still don't have power. We found 1 DOA yesterday). Breezy point and rockaway are still in bad shape with the local ambulances there being out of service. 

We evacuated a bunch of places. Once those places open back up (aka get power) then we have to transport everyone back to those SNFs and hospitals. 

Last update is we will probably be here until the 18th.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 11, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Free labor for the states, they are not going to give it up until forced.



And at the amount FEMA is paying for the ambulances, no ambulance company wants to go home anytime soon.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 11, 2012)

firefite said:


> And at the amount FEMA is paying for the ambulances, no ambulance company wants to go home anytime soon.



Many of those deployed feel like they won the lottery.  The companys like it because they don't even have to commit fraud to make big bucks.


----------



## Jon (Nov 11, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Dear fire medic,
> 
> On the obvious CHF pt with a BP of 230/130 if you insist on lasix before nitro and refuse to give nitro until you have a line, any complains you have about my assertiveness on scene are null and void.



You go, girl!


----------



## Jon (Nov 11, 2012)

firefite said:


> Well that and it seems as if Cali is the only state that requires a steady burning forward facing red light.





firefite said:


> Probably. They come from everywhere.
> 
> And we have some rigs here from Texas, South Carolina, Michigan, and Virginia with red and blue lights.



Yup.

Although my favorite thing in the AMR Cali trucks is that the "secondary" option activates 2 rear-facing amber flashers and nothing else. A co-worker at Katrina referred to them as the "excuse me" lights.


----------



## Jon (Nov 11, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Many of those deployed feel like they won the lottery.  The companys like it because they don't even have to commit fraud to make big bucks.



Sadly, it's true. I wish my op would deploy some of us - I'd love the money.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 11, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Many of those deployed feel like they won the lottery.  The companys like it because they don't even have to commit fraud to make big bucks.



Exactly. My pay more then doubled for deployment. And I'm getting paid for every single hour I'm away from home.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 11, 2012)

Jon said:


> Yup.
> 
> Although my favorite thing in the AMR Cali trucks is that the "secondary" option activates 2 rear-facing amber flashers and nothing else. A co-worker at Katrina referred to them as the "excuse me" lights.



We tend to use them often. Great for when you cut people off (kidding kidding).


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 11, 2012)

firefite said:


> We might be sending out 100 more ambulances for a repatriation mission. That means we will have 348 ambulances out on missions and only 5 ambulances in staging. This should be a lot of fun. 89 EMTs/Medics when home yesterday and we got 89 that flew in yesterday.
> 
> Hopefully this deployment is coming to an end soon.



Should be lol. Have fun man. I'm still jealous


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 11, 2012)

Jon said:


> Yup.
> 
> Although my favorite thing in the AMR Cali trucks is that the "secondary" option activates 2 rear-facing amber flashers and nothing else. A co-worker at Katrina referred to them as the "excuse me" lights.



Two of the trucks at my operation are like that. Confused all of us, since we are used to secondary being just red lights flashing all over


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 11, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Many of those deployed feel like they won the lottery.  The companys like it because they don't even have to commit fraud to make big bucks.



When i deployed for Isaac i loved the money. I wouldn't say no to more lol. I heard it might be a deployment to dc for the inauguration next. I'd gladly take that


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 11, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Should be lol. Have fun man. I'm still jealous



I'm jealous of the crews. My first deployment and I don't get to see or do anything cool because I get stuck on the incident management team.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 11, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm jealous of the crews. My first deployment and I don't get to see or do anything cool because I get stuck on the incident management team.



True. But I'm also jealous i missed deployment this time due to class


----------



## Jon (Nov 11, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> When i deployed for Isaac i loved the money. I wouldn't say no to more lol. I heard it might be a deployment to dc for the inauguration next. I'd gladly take that


I know folks that went 4 years ago. I really hope my base sends folks... that's EASY.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 11, 2012)

Jon said:


> I know folks that went 4 years ago. I really hope my base sends folks... that's EASY.



Me too man. I've already told my boss I'm available for that deployment and wanna go lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 11, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> True. But I'm also jealous i missed deployment this time due to class



 I'm jealous of some of the ambulances here. They are amazing and also taking to the crews and seeing how broad their protocols are compared to my counties.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 11, 2012)

Has anyone here heard of an STD called "Blue waffle"? Someone once told me about it and how it was so gross and blah blah blah... So I decided to do a little research on it CDC, medcape, web md, mayo, etc. Found one picture on the Internet that was on numerous sites. Looked like a bad infection. Haven't found anything regarding it on any reputable medical sites. I've seen responses on yahoo answers to people's questions as well as urbandictionary (lmao.)
I'm very skeptical that there is an actual disease due to no information on it except for the BS websites I found. I also believe that it is just a prank. 
I appoligize for the question, I usually don't fall into stupid things like this, but I'd like to educate someone next time they bring the topic up.
Thanks.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 11, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Has anyone here heard of an STD called "Blue waffle"? Someone once told me about it and how it was so gross and blah blah blah... So I decided to do a little research on it CDC, medcape, web md, mayo, etc. Found one picture on the Internet that was on numerous sites. Looked like a bad infection. Haven't found anything regarding it on any reputable medical sites. I've seen responses on yahoo answers to people's questions as well as urbandictionary (lmao.)
> I'm very skeptical that there is an actual disease due to no information on it except for the BS websites I found. I also believe that it is just a prank.
> I appoligize for the question, I usually don't fall into stupid things like this, but I'd like to educate someone next time they bring the topic up.
> Thanks.



Never heard of it....And I know my STDs :blink:


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 11, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm jealous of some of the ambulances here. They are amazing and also taking to the crews and seeing how broad their protocols are compared to my counties.




That's because there generally aren't any paramedics in So. Cal... just glorified EMTs.


----------



## exodus (Nov 11, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Has anyone here heard of an STD called "Blue waffle"? Someone once told me about it and how it was so gross and blah blah blah... So I decided to do a little research on it CDC, medcape, web md, mayo, etc. Found one picture on the Internet that was on numerous sites. Looked like a bad infection. Haven't found anything regarding it on any reputable medical sites. I've seen responses on yahoo answers to people's questions as well as urbandictionary (lmao.)
> I'm very skeptical that there is an actual disease due to no information on it except for the BS websites I found. I also believe that it is just a prank.
> I appoligize for the question, I usually don't fall into stupid things like this, but I'd like to educate someone next time they bring the topic up.
> Thanks.



It's not an actual disease but a mixture of multiple STD's and infection, found this out when I showed one of the nurses at my old company and she just loved the picture and actually started using it for some of her classes....


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 11, 2012)

firefite said:


> And at the amount FEMA is paying for the ambulances, no ambulance company wants to go home anytime soon.



Bingo!

Plus it probably qualifies them for future government contracts/tax breaks ect.


----------



## ThirdCareerMedic (Nov 11, 2012)

exodus said:


> It's not an actual disease but a mixture of multiple STD's and infection, found this out when I showed one of the nurses at my old company and she just loved the picture and actually started using it for some of her classes....



Just for interest sake, I checked out the Urban Dictionary and found the following....

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=blue+waffle

Blue Waffle
It appears to be an STI/STD on and in the vaginal region. This disease/infection is fictional and overly exaggerated vaginal infection (vaginitis). Images of the disease popped up on the internet on 03/18/10. The image created false concerns and misled people on the subject of vaginitis. No medical professional has provided proof for the existence of this disease/infection. The images of the disease have not yet been hosted by any medical site (legitimate). The individuals who allegedly had this ailment have not come out publicly. Which means the images were fabricated in photoshop. The images mislead uninformed, young, and naive members of the population; causing some to be too scared to engage in sexual activity. If you're 30+ and believe in this hoax...tie your tubes or get your self snipped.

The actual condition (vaginitis) causes; excessive itching, inflammation abnormal discharge, a burning sensation in the vulva. A women gets infected with vaginitis due to stress, poor diet, douching, unprotected sex, spermicidal lubricant, insufficient lubrication during intercourse, using unsanitary/unclean instruments for masturbation, or switching sexual partners within a twelve month period. This condition usually clears on its own, but antibiotics can be obtained to control the bacterial growth. It does not lead to anything resembling the fabled 'blue waffle'.
John: "Oh ***************** did you hear?!"
Andrea: "What?"
John: "Suzie has blue waffle! She's a total slut!"
Andrea: "Or you're an idiot... She had vaginitis from douching you stupid twat. And besides it doesn't exist in any LEGIT medical publication."
John: "How would you know?!"
Andrea: "I actually graduated med school."


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 11, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Discovered that I can make protein pancakes out of almond milk and protein powder/eggs. 300 calories, 35g of protein. Delicious.



Whey protein? Or just all egg white protein? I'd like that recipe


----------



## Chris07 (Nov 11, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Whey protein? Or just all egg white protein? I'd like that recipe


Sounds interesting...I likewise would like to know that recipe.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 11, 2012)

Chris07 said:


> Sounds interesting...I likewise would like to know that recipe.



Probably give you some bad gas.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 11, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Has anyone here heard of an STD called "Blue waffle"? Someone once told me about it and how it was so gross and blah blah blah... So I decided to do a little research on it CDC, medcape, web md, mayo, etc. Found one picture on the Internet that was on numerous sites. Looked like a bad infection. Haven't found anything regarding it on any reputable medical sites. I've seen responses on yahoo answers to people's questions as well as urbandictionary (lmao.)
> I'm very skeptical that there is an actual disease due to no information on it except for the BS websites I found. I also believe that it is just a prank.
> I appoligize for the question, I usually don't fall into stupid things like this, but I'd like to educate someone next time they bring the topic up.
> Thanks.


It's completley fake. That picture was photoshopped, it started going around like my freshman year of hs (3 years ago). There was someone that wrote about it on mayo and actually researched it and it's origins and determined it as fake.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 11, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Whey protein? Or just all egg white protein? I'd like that recipe



Whey and eggs.


1 scoop whey protein powder
1/2 cup unsweetend vanilla almond milk
2 egg whites.

Stir, cook like a pancake.


Can make protein pudding too.

1 thing of fat free instant pudding mix
1 scoop of nutella
2 cups almond milk.
2 scoops whey protien powder.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow. Thinking I might just become a supervisor at my company after hearing how much they make per year :blink:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 12, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Whey and eggs.
> 
> 
> 1 scoop whey protein powder
> ...



Just seems to easy to be even remotely edible but I'm definetly giving it a go tomorrow morning  I wonder if it would work with soy milk? It would add another 7 grams of protein. Adding a little coconut butter might make them a little richer tasting. I'll play around with it tomorrow.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> Wow. Thinking I might just become a supervisor at my company after hearing how much they make per year :blink:



And if its like where i work it still isn't worth it.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 12, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just seems to easy to be even remotely edible but I'm definetly giving it a go tomorrow morning  I wonder if it would work with soy milk? It would add another 7 grams of protein. Adding a little coconut butter might make them a little richer tasting. I'll play around with it tomorrow.



Eating one right now it tastes great.

I used vanilla protein powder by the way with fat free cool-whip and sugar free syrup.

You can absolutely use soy milk. I used almond milk because almond milk has 40 calories per cup and soy has 100. Skim milk is only 90.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 12, 2012)

I am really stressed out trying decide what to do for my first RN job. My two potential options are...

1.) Stay on the floor which I currently work, a Cardiac/Tele floor. Keep tuition assistance. 

2.) Apply for Trauma ICU at a different hospital system. Lose my tuition assistance from my current hospital and have to pay back ~$4k. 

None of this is set in stone but I am confident I will get the job on my current floor but no clue about the Trauma ICU. 

I have to decide if paying back the money and potentially burning a bridge at that large hospital system is worth the ICU experience. If I did get the ICU job that would save my time working towards my MSN. 

Or I could get neither jobs and be back to square one :rofl: just trying to plan ahead since most places only give you a few days to accept offers.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 12, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> And if its like where i work it still isn't worth it.



Why isn't it worth it?


----------



## ThirdCareerMedic (Nov 12, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I am really stressed out trying decide what to do for my first RN job. My two potential options are...
> 
> None of this is set in stone but I am confident I will get the job on my current floor but no clue about the Trauma ICU.



It all boils down to risk, doesn't it? 

1.) Likely to get present job and be $4,000 ahead AND get nursing experience in cardiac/tele in large hospital

2.) Not sure to get ICU job; get job and be $4,000 behind and get nursing experience in a field of your interest in a smaller(?) hospital that could help you get your advanced degree sooner....

Do many nursing students, including those with your background, get ICU jobs directly out of school?  Are you expected to "pay your dues" in less attractive positions (like EMS in many areas) before you are looked at for a "premium position"?  

What do you think?


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> Why isn't it worth it?



Politics, company first/line mentality, stress etc 

The pay was great as a sup, but not nearly enough to make it worth the expectations.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 12, 2012)

My dog's chest and neck are too beefy... Or his head is too small, I've gone through about eight different harnesses and collars of various sizes and have yet to find one that he can't slip out of. Little mutt needs to ease up on the push ups.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 12, 2012)

ThirdCareerMedic said:


> Do many nursing students, including those with your background, get ICU jobs directly out of school?  Are you expected to "pay your dues" in less attractive positions (like EMS in many areas) before you are looked at for a "premium position"?
> 
> What do you think?



The ICU hospital is actually a Level 1 trauma where as my current hospital is non-trauma. Both hospitals are medium/large hospitals that are part of large systems. 

It is 50/50, some places are 100% against new grads in the ICU where others encourage it. The common thought seems to be that ICU is so different and specialized that they must completely retrain you regardless if you are a new grad or have experience elsewhere so some like starting with blank slates (new grads) and training your their way from the beginning.


----------



## silver (Nov 12, 2012)

I would say that the you should only do ICU if they have a program specifically designed for new grads. Otherwise go to the floor where you can put more of your skills to the test and also build foundational knowledge for future decisions such as going into ICU, ED, OR, or any administrative position.

Source: I am in a nursing family and a lot of my non-premed college friends are nurses (or students still).


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 12, 2012)

silver said:


> I would say that the you should only do ICU if they have a program specifically designed for new grads. Otherwise go to the floor where you can put more of your skills to the test and also build foundational knowledge for future decisions such as going into ICU, ED, OR, or any administrative position.
> 
> Source: I am in a nursing family and a lot of my non-premed college friends are nurses (or students still).



The hospital does offer a new grad fellowship/internship for critical care.


----------



## silver (Nov 12, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> The hospital does offer a new grad fellowship/internship for critical care.



Do you want to stay in the ICU? Or do you plan to move up or elsewhere?


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 12, 2012)

silver said:


> Do you want to stay in the ICU? Or do you plan to move up or elsewhere?



I want the ICU experience so that I can eventually move into flight nursing or Nurse Practioner. Most require 2+ years ICU experience


----------



## Achilles (Nov 12, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I want the ICU experience so that I can eventually move into flight nursing or Nurse Practioner. Most require 2+ years ICU experience



Sounds pretty intense


----------



## ThirdCareerMedic (Nov 12, 2012)

silver said:


> I would say that the you should only do ICU if they have a program specifically designed for new grads. Otherwise go to the floor where you can put more of your skills to the test and also build foundational knowledge for future decisions such as going into ICU, ED, OR, or any administrative position.
> 
> Source: I am in a nursing family and a lot of my non-premed college friends are nurses (or students still).



Now, that sounds like some solid advice!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 12, 2012)

Dear Natcom,

Please stop calling me 3 times a day asking me for my placard number. Ive told you for the past 2 weeks that I do not have a placard number. My 2 partners do not have one either. Please stop calling. 

Sincerely, an EMT who would love a day off to explore the city.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 12, 2012)

ThirdCareerMedic said:


> Do many nursing students, including those with your background, get ICU jobs directly out of school? Are you expected to "pay your dues" in less attractive positions (like EMS in many areas) before you are looked at for a "premium position"?
> 
> What do you think?


 

It's funny because the ICU nurses (both surgical ICU and medical ICU) at my current hospital (large county hospital) are the younger nurses while the floor nurses tend to be older.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 12, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just seems to easy to be even remotely edible but I'm definetly giving it a go tomorrow morning  I wonder if it would work with soy milk? It would add another 7 grams of protein. Adding a little coconut butter might make them a little richer tasting. I'll play around with it tomorrow.


Definitely sounds like give bad gas.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 12, 2012)

Just spent $45 buying a case of copy paper so I can make copies tomorrow for my students.  It's crazy, both the price of paper and the teaching profession.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 12, 2012)

MMiz said:


> Just spent $45 buying a case of copy paper so I can make copies tomorrow for my students.  It's crazy, both the price of paper and the teaching profession.



Shouldn't the school pay for that?


----------



## Jambi (Nov 12, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Shouldn't the school pay for that?



Technically, yes.  I teach classes and it's worth the money to avoid the hassle.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 12, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Shouldn't the school pay for that?


Not since 2011.  $125 spent so far this year on paper alone.  Nuts.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Technically, yes.  I teach classes and it's worth the money to avoid the hassle.



We just take any paperwork to the secretary of Fire/EMS and a couple of minutes later we get however many copies we need/want. Makes it real easy.


----------



## Joe (Nov 13, 2012)

Get signed off on the king airway tomorrow! Feels weird to work in a system that trusts their emt-b's to be competent. Granted its almost dummy proof,still a little win inside


----------



## Chris07 (Nov 13, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Whey and eggs.
> Can make protein pudding too.
> 
> 1 thing of fat free instant pudding mix
> ...


I assume you use chocolate pudding mix with vanilla flavored protein powder? I want to try this out. 

Prior to yesterday i had never tried almond milk so I decided to give it a shot. I ended up buying the unsweetened UNFLAVORED variety for some unknown reason. I'm not to fond of it as a stand alone beverage (shame on me for getting unflavored), but it actually works quite well when mixed with my vanilla protein powder. Next batch I'm going for flavored.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 13, 2012)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/recent/poopaloopoop/you_got_skillssvg-rect4246-4294966631.png


----------



## Anjel (Nov 13, 2012)

Do you always shock someone in a hypothermic arrest? Or only when in a shockable rhythm. The book is confusing me.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 13, 2012)

I can't wait for this week to be over. It's the week of WTFs?



Hypertensive septic patient (meet 3/4 SIRS criteria, tunneled dialysis cath line infection. Line's been there for a year, which is excessive as it is. The only thing not met was WBC count... but the patient has Lupus (cue Dr. House) and is on steroids).
Hypertensive patient in 3rd degree block who's against anything "unnatural." Refused pacing, refused central line access, refused Glucagon because "the body will forget how to make it and the pancreas isn't the problem." Accepted atropine because I mentioned that it was "natural" (I left off that the first part of "nightshade" was "deadly").
When discussing this patient with the cardiology attending prior to him refusing just about everything, I got weird looks at both my resident and the cards attending when I asked the silly question of "Where would we go if the patient refuses?" The resident ended up apologizing.

Elderly pt with new diagnosis of small cell lung cancer... that's totally obstructed the left main bronchi leading to resorption atelectasis. While we'd love to do chemo, the 15% ejection fraction secondary to meth abuse makes that a no go because it either requires too much fluids or is cardiotoxic.
I never imagined that family practice inpatients would be more futzed up than internal medicine inpatients.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 13, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Do you always shock someone in a hypothermic arrest? Or only when in a shockable rhythm. The book is confusing me.



We only defibrillated one time in the hypothermic arrest with a core temp <87 degrees. Otherwise it'd BLS + a King and transport.

I'm not sure if that helps.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> We only defibrillated one time in the hypothermic arrest with a core temp <87 degrees. Otherwise it'd BLS + a King and transport.
> 
> I'm not sure if that helps.



So even if they were in asystole you still defib that one time?


----------



## Pavehawk (Nov 13, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Do you always shock someone in a hypothermic arrest? Or only when in a shockable rhythm. The book is confusing me.



According to Caroline (6th edition) the single shock is for shockable rhythms (V-fib/V-tach) at < 30c (86f)

Hope that helps.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 13, 2012)

Pavehawk said:


> According to Caroline (6th edition) the single shock is for shockable rhythms (V-fib/V-tach) at < 30c (86f)
> 
> Hope that helps.



Ok thank you! That's what I was trying to figure out.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 13, 2012)

Demobilizing 110 out of 352 ambulances in the next 4 hours. Could be going home today. Sounds like everyone is supposed to be demobed by Thursday.


----------



## JDub (Nov 13, 2012)

Worked my first traumatic arrest, a stabbing, over the weekend. Now I get the fun of driving 30 minutes out of town to give a statement. I have given lots of statements before, but never one regarding a call. I am kind of nervous.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 13, 2012)

Demobilization started a couple of hours ago. Trying to thank all the crews for coming out. I'm gonna be an ice cube by the time they all leave.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Demobilization started a couple of hours ago. Trying to thank all the crews for coming out. I'm gonna be an ice cube by the time they all leave.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 13, 2012)

Achilles said:


>



Exactly. :rofl:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 13, 2012)

Post op little kids still gorked on anesthesia are hilarious...


----------



## Achilles (Nov 13, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Post op little kids still gorked on anesthesia are hilarious...



Speaking of Anesthesia, 
Has anyone read Schwartz's Principles of Surgery?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 13, 2012)

There is an ambulance company that deployed with us that all I can say is wow at the crews and wow at the ops manager. I hope they lose their contract for deployment.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 13, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I can't wait for this week to be over. It's the week of WTFs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hahahaha!

It's only a matter of time, or taking the wrong turn in the hallway.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 13, 2012)

JDub said:


> Worked my first traumatic arrest, a stabbing, over the weekend. Now I get the fun of driving 30 minutes out of town to give a statement. I have given lots of statements before, but never one regarding a call. I am kind of nervous.



Just remember not to "remember" anything you don't remember, and that there will be things you don't remember and later on will facepalm yourself and say "DANG!" because they came back to you...maybe.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 13, 2012)

*THANKS to Akulahawk*

He has me spun-up on basic quick and dirty sports-oriented treatment of extremity and spinal complaints, and the material to learn much more. He could teach a unit to orient people silly enough to be assigned to a sporting event! OOrah.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> There is an ambulance company that deployed with us that all I can say is wow at the crews and wow at the ops manager. I hope they lose their contract for deployment.



Have you seen any Medstar and MMR people from Michigan?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 13, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Have you seen any Medstar and MMR people from Michigan?



Both. They are all really cool. Gonna go over to the MMR trailer tomorrow and pick up one of the shirts try have.

Do you work for them?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Both. They are all really cool. Gonna go over to the MMR trailer tomorrow and pick up one of the shirts try have.
> 
> Do you work for them?



Yea they are good companies.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 13, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Yea they are good companies.



I've met a lot of really cool people from all over. Some from SoCal I have never met and some from Colorado, Texas, Michigan, Florida, etc. I wish I wasn't on the management team so that I could get to talk to them more.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> I've met a lot of really cool people from all over. Some from SoCal I have never met and some from Colorado, Texas, Michigan, Florida, etc. I wish I wasn't on the management team so that I could get to talk to them more.



Did you meet the Vegas crews? I now the ones I deployed with seemed cool.


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 13, 2012)

I think our dispatcher is new... She is polite and cheerful....like too cheerful....there is no place for that here LOL


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 13, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Did you meet the Vegas crews? I now the ones I deployed with seemed cool.



Not that I know of. We could have them here or they could be in NJ.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Not that I know of. We could have them here or they could be in NJ.



Heh I forgot how spread out all the units are right now. Hell, I'm still hoping I'll meet you on a deployment one day


----------



## Aidey (Nov 13, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I can't wait for this week to be over. It's the week of WTFs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For pt 1 a year isn't unheard of. We had several pts with long term dialysis catheters because of multiple failed fistula/graft surgeries or such poor vasculature that the surgeon wouldn't even attempt a fistula/graft. 


For pt 2, did you ask them why they even bothered to go to the hospital?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 13, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Heh I forgot how spread out all the units are right now. Hell, I'm still hoping I'll meet you on a deployment one day



That would be great. I was hoping to meet someone on this deployment. Sadly I don't think anyone else is in NY.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 13, 2012)

Aidey said:


> [/LIST]
> For pt 1 a year isn't unheard of. We had several pts with long term dialysis catheters because of multiple failed fistula/graft surgeries or such poor vasculature that the surgeon wouldn't even attempt a fistula/graft.


Still doesn't make it anywhere near ideal... especially if they ever want to do a fistula on that side. Thankfully the peritoneal fluid culture is still negative. 



> For pt 2, did you ask them why they even bothered to go to the hospital?


His brother forced him to go to the hospital.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Both. They are all really cool. Gonna go over to the MMR trailer tomorrow and pick up one of the shirts try have.
> 
> Do you work for them?



Oh and no I don't work for them. Didn't see that part lol


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 13, 2012)

My tongue hurts 

I was making guacamole in a food processor and it was so delicious I decided to lick the blades after.

Feels like a bad papercut on my tongue it stings...


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 13, 2012)

So the moral of the story is not to lick sharp blades?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 13, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> So the moral of the story is not to lick sharp blades?



I believe I heard that in a song once, along with you don't tug on Superman's cape, you don't spit into the wind, and you don't pull the mask off the ol' Lone Ranger


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 13, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> So the moral of the story is not to lick sharp blades?



Stainless steel is not your friend :sad:


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 13, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> My tongue hurts
> 
> I was making guacamole in a food processor and it was so delicious I decided to lick the blades after.
> 
> Feels like a bad papercut on my tongue it stings...



I've actually done that... I can sympathize lol. I did get laughed at at the station though for doing it.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 13, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I've actually done that... I can sympathize lol. I did get laughed at at the station though for doing it.


----------



## Jon (Nov 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Both. They are all really cool. Gonna go over to the MMR trailer tomorrow and pick up one of the shirts try have.




Hey - good luck headed home. I'm working Philly tomorrow if you make it through here. Wonder if any more DRT trucks have shown up dead in the lot (there was one last week).

Oh, and if you happen to find an extra shirt....


----------



## ThirdCareerMedic (Nov 14, 2012)

*Any good scenario type video learning resources?*

Hey, I am looking for scenario type video learning resources--free on Youtube or pay for subscription. Please respond with free stuff by posting.  I think the commercial stuff should be in a private message.  Thanks!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 14, 2012)

ThirdCareerMedic said:


> Hey, I am looking for scenario type video learning resources--free on Youtube or pay for subscription. Please respond with free stuff by posting.  I think the commercial stuff should be in a private message.  Thanks!



I agree.


----------



## TB 3541 (Nov 14, 2012)

A friend of mine just credited $15 toward our (it's actually my account) shared iTunes account today, but then immediately afterward decided that he no longer wants a shared account with me and expects to be paid cash for his "loss".


----------



## Achilles (Nov 14, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> A friend of mine just credited $15 toward our (it's actually my account) shared iTunes account today, but then immediately afterward decided that he no longer wants a shared account with me and expects to be paid cash for his "loss".



For the sake of staying in the friendship, I'd give him the 15$ back and forget about it


----------



## Wheel (Nov 14, 2012)

Achilles said:


> For the sake of staying in the friendship, I'd give him the 15$ back and forget about it



+1. Is the friendship worth more than $15?


----------



## sneauxpod (Nov 14, 2012)

99% of friends are totally not worth $15 lol

so think its possible I have insomnia from laying on my stomach trying to fall asleep? I mean every morning when i wake up, if i sleep, my lower back is killing me. but its the only way i can fall asleep ): help


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 14, 2012)

Jon said:


> Hey - good luck headed home. I'm working Philly tomorrow if you make it through here. Wonder if any more DRT trucks have shown up dead in the lot (there was one last week).
> 
> Oh, and if you happen to find an extra shirt....



We had one blow a engine up.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 14, 2012)

sneauxpod said:


> 99% of friends are totally not worth $15 lol
> 
> so think its possible I have insomnia from laying on my stomach trying to fall asleep? I mean every morning when i wake up, if i sleep, my lower back is killing me. but its the only way i can fall asleep ): help



I've got the same issue. Use a super thin pillow, put your feet over the edge of the bed so they can point strait down, and keep your hands down by your side rather than under your pillow, face, or tucked under your chest. Worked wonders for me.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 14, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I've got the same issue. Use a super thin pillow, put your feet over the edge of the bed so they can point strait down, and keep your hands down by your side rather than under your pillow, face, or tucked under your chest. Worked wonders for me.



Weird. Lol

I have to have my legs l wrapped around something to sleep though.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ahhh diet dr. browns cream soda after a morning run. Its the little things that matter.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 14, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Weird. Lol
> 
> I have to have my legs l wrapped around something to sleep though.



There is no appropriate smiley for this statement. Lol

On a related note: I have a body pillow.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 14, 2012)

Jambi said:


> There is no appropriate smiley for this statement. Lol
> 
> On a related note: I have a body pillow.



Yes there is.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 14, 2012)

I swear to god all liberals need to be vanquished from the face of the earth.


One of my co-vollies is complaining on facebook about how he can't stand people who support big corporations and whatnot.

This moron works at the apple store...


----------



## Aidey (Nov 14, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I swear to god all liberals need to be vanquished from the face of the earth.
> 
> 
> One of my co-vollies is complaining on facebook about how he can't stand people who support big corporations and whatnot.
> ...



We can't all be Ivy League grads. Besides, the Free Republic website means your side has no room to talk.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 14, 2012)

My floor is all excited over our newest toy....The Glidscope :rofl: They had no clue we have had them on ambulances for a while now.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 14, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> My floor is all excited over our newest toy....The Glidscope :rofl: They had no clue we have had them on ambulances for a while now.



Wait, glidescopes on the ambulance? 

Insanely jealous.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 14, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Wait, glidescopes on the ambulance?
> 
> Insanely jealous.



Their providers couldn't intubate without them. :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 14, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Wait, glidescopes on the ambulance?
> 
> Insanely jealous.



Psh.... We carry those on our BLS units :rofl:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 14, 2012)

firefite said:


> Psh.... We carry those on our BLS units :rofl:



For what? Skype?


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 14, 2012)

Speaking of fancy toys, I hate bladder scanners. I can never get them to work right. I can't be user error


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 14, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> For what? Skype?



lol just had rootbeer come out my nose on that one


----------



## Jambi (Nov 14, 2012)

It would seem that my cousin had a stroke.  Partial loss of sight, right arm deficit, and dysphasia.  She's 38. This is of course coming second hand through other family, but bummer, she one of the few family members I actually care about.  :sad:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 14, 2012)

Jambi said:


> It would seem that my cousin had a stroke.  Partial loss of sight, right arm deficit, and dysphasia.  She's 38. This is of course coming second hand through other family, but bummer, she one of the few family members I actually care about.  :sad:



Sorry to hear that. If you need to vent feel free to send a PM.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 14, 2012)

Jambi said:


> It would seem that my cousin had a stroke.  Partial loss of sight, right arm deficit, and dysphasia.  She's 38. This is of course coming second hand through other family, but bummer, she one of the few family members I actually care about.  :sad:



That sucks.  how long ago?


----------



## ThirdCareerMedic (Nov 14, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Wait, glidescopes on the ambulance?
> 
> Insanely jealous.



Glidescope on BLS units??!  Really??  If that's true, I bet a ride in one of your trucks is a pretty expensive proposition!  :lol:


----------



## Tigger (Nov 14, 2012)

ThirdCareerMedic said:


> Glidescope on BLS units??!  Really??  If that's true, I bet a ride in one of your trucks is a pretty expensive proposition!  :lol:



I'm pretty sure he was being facetious, as I recall from previous postings BLS ambulances in that area (and apparently much of California) don't even have AEDs.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 14, 2012)

firefite said:


> Sorry to hear that. If you need to vent feel free to send a PM.



Thanks


----------



## Jambi (Nov 14, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> That sucks.  how long ago?



7 hours. I should know more tomorrow.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 14, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I'm pretty sure he was being facetious, as I recall from previous postings BLS ambulances in that area (and apparently much of California) don't even have AEDs.



I believe that it is becoming required. I know it is in Riverside County.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 14, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I believe that it is becoming required. I know it is in Riverside County.



Good to here. It's been required in MA since 2002, statewide.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 14, 2012)

Sucks when you find out the nurse who you've been talking to and thought things were going well with is going on a 4 day vacation with your coworker who happens to begone of your good friends...

Yep that's how my night's been. Two words, over it.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 15, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> For what? Skype?



It just took me a good 2 or 3 minutes to stop laughing.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 15, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Sucks when you find out the nurse who you've been talking to and thought things were going well with is going on a 4 day vacation with your coworker who happens to begone of your good friends...
> 
> Yep that's how my night's been. Two words, over it.



Three words.

Hoe fo sho


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 15, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Three words.
> 
> Hoe fo sho



Agreed....And you can't turn a hoe into a house wife so don't waste your time. 

There are plenty more nurses in the hospital. Find yourself a hot, young, naive new grad. 

As for your "good friend" he needs a steel toe enema (Or composite toe if you have fancy boots)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 15, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Agreed....And you can't turn a hoe into a house wife so don't waste your time.
> 
> There are plenty more nurses in the hospital. Find yourself a hot, young, naive new grad.
> 
> As for your "good friend" he needs a steel toe enema (Or composite toe if you have fancy boots)



Not his fault he had no idea otherwise believe me, I wouldn't be at work right now, probably wouldn't have a job to be honest.

:censored::censored::censored::censored: sucks that's all I will say. 

Our hospitals suck about hiring good looking new grads. I swear there is a requirement on the application to look like you fell out the top of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I believe that it is becoming required. I know it is in Riverside County.



It's not required in Riverside county for BLS. It is optional for BLS to carry it.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> It's not required in Riverside county for BLS. It is optional for BLS to carry it.



Who needs an AED just use the good old precordial thump! Or try some percussion pacing


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Who needs an AED just use the good old precordial thump! Or try some percussion pacing



I just use the power inverter in the back of the ambulance


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2012)

The president of the USA is supposed to be coming to our staging area today. Since I am in charge of check in and entry I wonder what would happen if I denied them entry haha.


----------



## chillybreeze (Nov 15, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Sucks when you find out the nurse who you've been talking to and thought things were going well with is going on a 4 day vacation with your coworker who happens to begone of your good friends...
> 
> Yep that's how my night's been. Two words, over it.





Our male EMTS say our nurses in our ED are part of the Swap-A-Hoe Tribe!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 15, 2012)

chillybreeze said:


> Our male EMTS say our nurses in our ED are part of the Swap-A-Hoe Tribe!!



Sounds about right.

Whatever, gives me that much more motivation to kill it on the SWAT/TEMS tests and interviews and nab myself a killer side job to show her she's an idiot.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 15, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> Whatever, gives me that much more motivation to kill it on the SWAT/TEMS tests and interviews and nab myself a killer side job to show her she's an idiot.



A nurse who gonna be impressed with a SWAT medic? Seriously?

Most nurses are only impressed when you pick up the check for dinner and later on don't mess up their hair, if you know what I mean. :/

My buddy said, "never date a nurse you don't intend to marry. Otherwise it's a dark pit of rumors and depression". 

Hahahah


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 15, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> A nurse who gonna be impressed with a SWAT medic? Seriously?
> 
> Most nurses are only impressed when you pick up the check for dinner and later on don't mess up their hair, if you know what I mean. :/
> 
> ...



Hey a guy can dream, right!? Haha. I mean, TEMS medic vs. EMT-I....gotta have a little of the badass factor, right?  This is all banking on me getting a spot that's a longer shot than me shooting at you in DE from NV... :rofl:

I'm pretty over it at this point. That one is unforgivable.

Your buddy sounds like a very smart gentleman. Boy did I learn my lesson. I thought nurses weren't included with "fishing off the company pier" but I guess I was wrong!

With all of this said, I did make a point to invite the one good looking new grad for beers tomorrow night after shift whilst standing in front of the original nurse while my buddy comes in with the trailer "you aren't invited!" with a big pointy finger. She was less than pleased but the answer to beers was yes....count it as a win?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2012)

NVRob said:


> "fishing off the company pier"



All you'll catch here are catfish and carp so to speak :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> I just use the power inverter in the back of the ambulance


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hgglug9yKhE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> All you'll catch here are catfish and carp so to speak :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



:rofl:

I don't even know what to say :lol:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2012)

NVRob said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I don't even know what to say :lol:



Challenge accepted :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 15, 2012)

firefite said:


> Challenge accepted :rofl:



You sir have single handedly made my last 24 hours that much better. Thank you!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 15, 2012)

We need a FB style like button.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2012)

110 ambulances demobed 2 days ago. 5 units demobed last night. 100 getting demobed right now. That leaves us with 138 ambulances still deployed.


----------



## chillybreeze (Nov 15, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> We need a FB style like button.




I totally agree!!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 15, 2012)

Breaking dawn! Part 2!! Tonight!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Breaking dawn! Part 2!! Tonight!



Ugh....just shoot me now......


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 15, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Breaking dawn! Part 2!! Tonight!




My condolences.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 15, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ugh....just shoot me now......



I am so excited! And I would shoot you, but when my husband took me out to hunt, I discovered I have a panic attack when I'm being forced to pull the trigger.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I am so excited! And I would shoot you, but when my husband took me out to hunt, I discovered I have a panic attack when I'm being forced to pull the trigger.



Anjel your MMR guys got demobilized today :sad:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 15, 2012)

Went out with a woman yesterday that is wayyyyy into zombies. Does the whole zombie walk thing with full hollywood style makeup. I was looking at her FB photos and all I could think was wow if I rolled up on this chick asleep in makeup I wouldn't even bother checking her for a pulse I'd just call it an obvious death and pack it up. Of course I'd probably poop my pants if she woke up and said hi.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 15, 2012)

Reading a thread on SDN, my new favorite diagnosis is acute Norcopenia. 

Also ICD-9 code E845.0. I won't ruin the surprise, Google it.

Also V65.5 is "medical student disease"


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 15, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Went out with a woman yesterday that is wayyyyy into zombies. Does the whole zombie walk thing with full hollywood style makeup. I was looking at her FB photos and all I could think was wow if I rolled up on this chick asleep in makeup I wouldn't even bother checking her for a pulse I'd just call it an obvious death and pack it up. Of course I'd probably poop my pants if she woke up and said hi.



Why didn't you tell me you went out with my ex?  I could have warned you!


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 15, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Also ICD-9 code E845.0.




:rofl: uh say what? I wonder how much that one is used.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 15, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Also ICD-9 code E845.0. I won't ruin the surprise, Google it.



:blink:


----------



## Jambi (Nov 15, 2012)

Even astronauts get hurt too lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 15, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Even astronauts get hurt too lol


----------



## Jon (Nov 16, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...



I love it!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 16, 2012)

Ugh got into a wreck on the way home. Seeing my old favorite partner from my last service come to my driver side window was kinda freaky.


----------



## Jon (Nov 16, 2012)

You OK?



What about your truck?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 16, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh got into a wreck on the way home. Seeing my old favorite partner from my last service come to my driver side window was kinda freaky.



Everything okay?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 16, 2012)

Jon said:


> You OK?
> 
> 
> 
> What about your truck?



I'm ok. I think I might have a slight concussion, but nothing too major. Truck is ok. I got hit rear driver quarter on the truck bed. It'll go to the shop tomorrow for a new bed, courtesy of this drunks insurance. Ugh still shaken up a little though. Although I think the girl I used to partner with at my 911 service that now works the city might be a bit more so.



ffemt8978 said:


> Everything okay?



Yea I think so. Killer headache, but nothing broken.


----------



## rmabrey (Nov 16, 2012)

Went and looked at a house today, got approved for the loan. What am i thinking.......


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 16, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm ok. I think I might have a slight concussion, but nothing too major. Truck is ok. I got hit rear driver quarter on the truck bed. It'll go to the shop tomorrow for a new bed, courtesy of this drunks insurance. Ugh still shaken up a little though. Although I think the girl I used to partner with at my 911 service that now works the city might be a bit more so.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I think so. Killer headache, but nothing broken.



Take care. Vehicles are fixable.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 16, 2012)

I really need to look at what I need to do to go back to college. 

Im thinking engineering and to heck with a healthcare career.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 16, 2012)

Squats suck. I can barely walk today. :/


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 16, 2012)

*Goodbye Twinkies*



> Hostess Brands Inc., the maker of the iconic snack (Twinkies), announced today that it will liquidate the entire company because not enough striking employees returned to work by a Thursday evening deadline set by the company.
> 
> "We deeply regret the necessity of today's decision, but we do not have the financial resources to weather an extended nationwide strike," said Gregory F. Rayburn, chief executive officer. "Hostess Brands will move promptly to lay off most of its 18,500-member workforce and focus on selling its assets to the highest bidders."
> 
> Hostess said it will seek bankruptcy court permission to close its business and sell its assets, "including its iconic brands and facilities. Bakery operations have been suspended at all plants."



http://abcnews.go.com/Business/twin...company-strike/story?id=17736898#.UKYxjeTLQg1


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/Business/twin...company-strike/story?id=17736898#.UKYxjeTLQg1



I didn't even know there was a strike going on...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2012)

No more Twinkies!? Noooooooooooooo


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2012)

Red Hook Winter Seasonal...yummmm

Stupid rain ruined plans for a before shift 10.5 mile summit hike/snowshoe...dammit! Extra sleep probably wouldn't hurt though.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Red Hook Winter Seasonal...yummmm
> 
> Stupid rain ruined plans for a before shift 10.5 mile summit hike/snowshoe...dammit! Extra sleep probably wouldn't hurt though.



Snowshoes means hiking in the snow. No thanks haha. I'd take the sleep over that.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2012)

firefite said:


> Snowshoes means hiking in the snow. No thanks haha. I'd take the sleep over that.



Dude, you Cali kids are so soft! I thought that hurricane over there woulda toughened you up a touch! :lol:

I've been waiting on the dealership to call me back about my sled for 4 days now...If they haven't called by the time I wake up hell is going to be risen. Snow's coming and I need some time to break that thing in before the powder shows up! At least snowmobiling is a good workout..save some cash at the gym, too bad all that's saved will get burnt up in gas, oil and parts.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Dude, you Cali kids are so soft! I thought that hurricane over there woulda toughened you up a touch! :lol:
> 
> I've been waiting on the dealership to call me back about my sled for 4 days now...If they haven't called by the time I wake up hell is going to be risen. Snow's coming and I need some time to break that thing in before the powder shows up! At least snowmobiling is a good workout..save some cash at the gym, too bad all that's saved will get burnt up in gas, oil and parts.



Haha. All the guys/girls from Cali were in bad shape when the snow storm hit here. I love the 60-70 degree weather in the middle of winter.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 16, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh got into a wreck on the way home. Seeing my old favorite partner from my last service come to my driver side window was kinda freaky.



Dang dude! Glad to hear you aren't seriously hurt!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, its official, so I might as well put it up here....I've got a real paramedic job in east Texas. 

Hitting the road one week from today. :sad: Don't want to leave Washington. But I do want to go to Texas. Mixed emotions I guess.

I start working down there December 3rd.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 16, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well, its official, so I might as well put it up here....I've got a real paramedic job in east Texas.
> 
> Hitting the road one week from today. :sad: Don't want to leave Washington. But I do want to go to Texas. Mixed emotions I guess.
> 
> I start working down there December 3rd.



Congrats! Teal or maroon?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 16, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well, its official, so I might as well put it up here....I've got a real paramedic job in east Texas.
> 
> Hitting the road one week from today. :sad: Don't want to leave Washington. But I do want to go to Texas. Mixed emotions I guess.
> 
> I start working down there December 3rd.



Congrats man! What color? I second the question lol.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 16, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm ok. I think I might have a slight concussion, but nothing too major. Truck is ok. I got hit rear driver quarter on the truck bed. It'll go to the shop tomorrow for a new bed, courtesy of this drunks insurance. Ugh still shaken up a little though. Although I think the girl I used to partner with at my 911 service that now works the city might be a bit more so.



Be careful with concussions, now is the time to shut everything down and give your brain some time to heal. Trying to power through the headaches will only make them worse and take longer to go away. Trust me on this one, there's three weeks of my life basically missing from my memory after mismanaging my own concussion despite that being much of what I do at work.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 16, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Be careful with concussions, now is the time to shut everything down and give your brain some time to heal. Trying to power through the headaches will only make them worse and take longer to go away. Trust me on this one, there's three weeks of my life basically missing from my memory after mismanaging my own concussion despite that being much of what I do at work.



I'm trying to take it easy, but I'm out of pto... so I'm stuck at work. I know i did wake up this morning with the headache from hell


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 16, 2012)

Rumor is that FEMA demobilized all of our units at Floyd Bennett. We are leaving 40 units in Nassau (sp?) county for a little longer. We are also leaving 75 units somewhere in the state (just the units no personnel) in case we have to deploy to the presidential inauguration. 

If this is true then I will be home in under 24 hours.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 16, 2012)

firefite said:


> Rumor is that FEMA demobilized all of our units at Floyd Bennett. We are leaving 40 units in Nassau (sp?) county for a little longer. We are also leaving 75 units somewhere in the state (just the units no personnel) in case we have to deploy to the presidential inauguration.
> 
> If this is true then I will be home in under 24 hours.



I've heard the inauguration will be a definite deployment. I'm going to go to that one


----------



## Tigger (Nov 16, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm trying to take it easy, but I'm out of pto... so I'm stuck at work. I know i did wake up this morning with the headache from hell



Obviously it sucks to miss a shift, but if you've got wicked headaches it might be worth considering missing one shift so you don't miss a week later.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 16, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Congrats! Teal or maroon?



Maroon.  ;-)  I'll looking forward to it. I think. Lol! 

I've been impressed by their management and all I've heard so far from employees is pretty good.


----------



## Jon (Nov 16, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I've heard the inauguration will be a definite deployment. I'm going to go to that one



I really hope I can get on it. If not, I'll probably come down anyway and run with my DC Metro Vollie company. EMTLife get together! I'll buy the first round!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 16, 2012)

We are leaving 75 taxi cabs.... I mean ambulances in NY that are all restocked for the inauguration.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 16, 2012)

Done with inpatient family med and was rewarded with a cardiac arrest save.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 16, 2012)

Passed my FDNY medical evaluation.

Physical agility test on Tuesday and then academy in Jan.

Can't wait.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 16, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Done with inpatient family med and was rewarded with a cardiac arrest save.



A really save? Because you know it's not a really save if they have deficits. You should offer them dead instead if burdening the family and all of the financial burdens. Why do we even work cardiac arrests. Did you give EPI? It doesn't work. 

/Troll


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 16, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> A really save? Because you know it's not a really save if they have deficits. You should offer them dead instead if burdening the family and all of the financial burdens. Why do we even work cardiac arrests. Did you give EPI? It doesn't work.
> 
> /Troll




Meh, I was just the gopher and compressor, but it's a team effort. However, not only was epi given, they lost the IV and couldn't snag the IO so we ended up with ET epi. 


Considering that after ROSC the patient was already opening her eyes and turning her head, I don't think there's going to be much deficit if any.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 16, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Meh, I was just the gopher and compressor, but it's a team effort. However, not only was epi given, they lost the IV and couldn't snag the IO so we ended up with ET epi.
> 
> 
> Considering that after ROSC the patient was already opening her eyes and turning her head, I don't think there's going to be much deficit if any.



All kidding aside. Good job. 

I was jut giving you a hard time.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 16, 2012)

I know. :-D


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 16, 2012)

We decided to make a duct tape and cardboard shark fin and place it on top of a golf cart. When we pick someone to demobilize we circle them and then strike haha. We are all out of our minds :rofl:


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 16, 2012)

firefite said:


> We decided to make a duct tape and cardboard shark fin and place it on top of a golf cart. When we pick someone to demobilize we circle them and then strike haha. We are all out of our minds :rofl:



I hope you had speakers playing the "jaws" music


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 16, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> I hope you had speakers playing the "jaws" music



Sadly no. The siren on the golf carts does not have a PA system :sad:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 16, 2012)

Currently Twinkie hunting.

$70 worth of twinkies in the trunk so far.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 16, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm trying to take it easy, but I'm out of pto... so I'm stuck at work. I know i did wake up this morning with the headache from hell



When I had my concussion they would not let me back to work until I took a mandatory week off and was cleared by a physician. I had headaches/dizziness that lasted a month.


Good call on stocking up on Twinkies! They will be a collectors item. I may need to stock a few in my bug out bag


----------



## medic417 (Nov 16, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Currently Twinkie hunting.
> 
> $70 worth of twinkies in the trunk so far.



I see an epidemic of sugar overdoses in the coming days.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 16, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> When I had my concussion they would not let me back to work until I took a mandatory week off and was cleared by a physician. I had headaches/dizziness that lasted a month.
> 
> 
> Good call on stocking up on Twinkies! They will be a collectors item. I may need to stock a few in my bug out bag



Umm yea... work doesn't know this since i refused transport to the hospital last night. I was able to sleep the first four hours of shift though


----------



## rmabrey (Nov 16, 2012)

firefite said:


> Rumor is that FEMA demobilized all of our units at Floyd Bennett. We are leaving 40 units in Nassau (sp?) county for a little longer. We are also leaving 75 units somewhere in the state (just the units no personnel) in case we have to deploy to the presidential inauguration.
> 
> If this is true then I will be home in under 24 hours.





TransportJockey said:


> I've heard the inauguration will be a definite deployment. I'm going to go to that one



I would go, but my shop doesnt offer deployment opportunities for full time. Now we have at least 5 pert timers that dont have another job, so they get to go


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 16, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> I would go, but my shop doesnt offer deployment opportunities for full time. Now we have at least 5 pert timers that dont have another job, so they get to go



I'm one of two people at my operation certified for DRT. And i meant to put that I'm hoping to go, not going to go. Stupid Swype


----------



## rmabrey (Nov 16, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm one of two people at my operation certified for DRT. And i meant to put that I'm hoping to go, not going to go. Stupid Swype



only two? Man we have like 30


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 16, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm one of two people at my operation certified for DRT. And i meant to put that I'm hoping to go, not going to go. Stupid Swype



Our certification requirements are 1. You work at the company for 6+ months. 2: you filled out the paperwork. 3: you say you are available for the month. 

All 4 people from my division are full time employees (1 EMT, 1 medic, 2 operations supervisors).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 16, 2012)

Breezy point, NY


----------



## rmabrey (Nov 16, 2012)

getting ready to go to my first ER clinical. Not really in the mood for it  :wacko:


----------



## Jon (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey - Random question. Anyone here work for Jan-Care Ambulance in WV?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 16, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> only two? Man we have like 30



We have a total of 12 FT employees. We are a brand new operation, almost a year in.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 16, 2012)

firefite said:


> Our certification requirements are 1. You work at the company for 6+ months. 2: you filled out the paperwork. 3: you say you are available for the month.
> 
> All 4 people from my division are full time employees (1 EMT, 1 medic, 2 operations supervisors).



It's me and THE operations supervisor. We both deployed to Issac together too. We have a few others that applied in the last month that haven't gotten an answer yet too


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 16, 2012)

There are times i like this state. We have awesome sunsets and sunrises


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 16, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> There are times i like this state. We have awesome sunsets and sunrises



That's beautiful. 

I have a huge sunset pic at home that was taken at a family farm in west Texas. Instant happy place.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 16, 2012)

I love UMHC's (Mizzou) newer ambulances. 






[/IMG]


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 16, 2012)

That is freaking awesome.....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 16, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> That is freaking awesome.....



Think of how many drunk drivers it would freak out...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 16, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm ok. I think I might have a slight concussion, but nothing too major. Truck is ok. I got hit rear driver quarter on the truck bed. It'll go to the shop tomorrow for a new bed, courtesy of this drunks insurance. Ugh still shaken up a little though. Although I think the girl I used to partner with at my 911 service that now works the city might be a bit more so.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I think so. Killer headache, but nothing broken.



Glad to hear you're ok.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 16, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Glad to hear you're ok.



Thanks man


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just got cleared to demob on Sunday morning. Finally gonna be going home.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 16, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I love UMHC's (Mizzou) newer ambulances.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 16, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I love UMHC's (Mizzou) newer ambulances.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are freaking awesome!


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 16, 2012)

An anteater would be better...


----------



## Aidey (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm assuming that is their mascot?


----------



## Jon (Nov 17, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just got cleared to demob on Sunday morning. Finally gonna be going home.



You know what your route home is?


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 17, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I'm assuming that is their mascot?



Our mascot is a Tiger


----------



## Jon (Nov 17, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Our mascot is a Tiger



Isn't he a forum member?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jon said:


> Isn't he a forum member?



Methinks I should change his avatar to that.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 17, 2012)

Jon said:


> Isn't he a forum member?



God how did you ever become a CL. You can't even spell  It's Tee-eye-double guh-errr


----------



## Tigger (Nov 17, 2012)

Jon said:


> Isn't he a forum member?



Nope that's me, there are no imitations!


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 17, 2012)

Hmm USAGPAN has a 3 year CRNA/DNP program. 5 years military service doesn't sound so bad.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 17, 2012)

Is all these links I am seeing on certain words new? 

I thought advertising was only going to be for people not signed in?


----------



## Aidey (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm not seeing any linked words.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 17, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Is all these links I am seeing on certain words new?
> 
> I thought advertising was only going to be for people not signed in?



Some web browsers do that. Are you using Internet Explorer or a browser with an MSN/Yahoo toolbar?


----------



## CritterNurse (Nov 17, 2012)

Neither am I. I think some adware programs do that though. I'd suggest doing a scan with an adware removal tool such as adaware or spybot. At best, it will fix the problem. At worst, its free and should do no harm.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 17, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Some web browsers do that. Are you using Internet Explorer or a browser with an MSN/Yahoo toolbar?



People still use Internet Explorer? :wacko:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 17, 2012)

3 days until my CPAT. Can't wait to get it all over with and hopefully burn some vacation time.


----------



## rmabrey (Nov 17, 2012)

Guess I never realized before that nurses love small IV's. That's not my style


----------



## Aidey (Nov 17, 2012)

Define small.


----------



## rmabrey (Nov 17, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Define small.



anything smaller than an 18.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 17, 2012)

Why isn't it your style? Depending on the patient a 20 or 22 can be entirely appropriate.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 17, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> anything smaller than an 18.



So, what's the problem?

I put 20s in all my patients unless I expect they will need blood, then I will go for an 18. And in some patients the best I can do is a 22. I also never use the AC.


----------



## rmabrey (Nov 17, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Why isn't it your style? Depending on the patient a 20 or 22 can be entirely appropriate.


seem to have a higher success rate. also seems to be that way for almost all of my coworkers. guess its just personal preference


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 17, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> seem to have a higher success rate. also seems to be that way for almost all of my coworkers. guess its just personal preference



No offense, that is a horrible reason / rationale. Do you know the flow rates between the various gauges? How frequently will you truly max out even a 20?

And if the RNs are putting them in, why does it matter that you seem to have a higher success rate? 

Do you go for any other site other than the AC?


----------



## rmabrey (Nov 17, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> No offense, that is a horrible reason / rationale. Do you know the flow rates between the various gauges? How frequently will you truly max out even a 20?
> 
> Do you go for any other site other than the AC?



yes. probably never. and yes


----------



## medic417 (Nov 17, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Guess I never realized before that nurses love small IV's. That's not my style



No you are going smaller.  Everyone knows 22 is bigger then 16.  ( Actually had an experienced RN tell me that. )


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 17, 2012)

For us the hospitals like 18g or 20g as the smallest. If we bring in anyone with smaller then that the nurses like to tease us. But we tease the nurses back if they can only get small ones in. 

The 2 most used in my service are the 18g and 20g.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 17, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Guess I never realized before that nurses love small IV's. That's not my style



In EVERY hospital I have been to, the standard IV is 20g unless there is reason to suspect need for blood transfusion or high volumes of fluid. Primarily trauma and sepsis.



rmabrey said:


> seem to have a higher success rate. also seems to be that way for almost all of my coworkers. guess its just personal preference



Not sure how a bigger catheter has a higher success rate. I think you have it backwards... I don't care how good you think you are, putting a big hose into a small pipe is always going to be harder than putting a small hose into a big pipe.



ChaseZ33 said:


> So, what's the problem?
> 
> I put 20s in all my patients unless I expect they will need blood, then I will go for an 18. And in some patients the best I can do is a 22.* I also never use the AC.*



That's because you don't want to keep pressing the mute button on the infusion pump. :rofl:





I use a 20 or 22g on almost every patient. Bigger IVs leave a bigger whole and hurt more too... Do the least harm. Starting an IV "just in case" for someone who is pretty much stable, it isn't right to make it even more painful.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 17, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> That's because you don't want to keep pressing the mute button on the infusion pump. :rofl:



Exactly.....Something ER nurses just don't understand. If only I could put a Freedom Splint on all those patients who don't understand the concept of keeping your arm straight. If they come up from the ER with an AC IV and I know I am going to hang drips then I just start a new IV. I am not going to restart the Lasix/Dobutamine/Protonix Drips every 5 mins for 12 hours.

Im getting better at sneaking 22s into dorsal hand veins on my edematous patients...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 17, 2012)

That was painful. Get held over, down 4 charts when we finally make it back to the garage, finish charting then get kicked back out into the system with a day EMT who's partner called in sick. Luckily didn't last long and she's one of my favorite people to work with otherwise I'd have said no, clocked out and walked out the door.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 17, 2012)

Holy hell... I just realized that I have a full day off tomorrow! No homework to do, no shifts to cover. I'm off from both places. I don't know what the hell to do with my time. It's been months since I had a real day off.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2012)

firefite said:


> People still use Internet Explorer? :wacko:


It wasn't until about 5 months ago that I convinced my Mom that she can be online without loading AOL.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 17, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Exactly.....Something ER nurses just don't understand.


Oh no we get it in the ED...it's just that we have other things to get to in the first 20 minutes of a resuscitation to spend the time hunting down smaller veins . If there's any acuity to it they're going to end up with a central line anyway.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 17, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Hmm USAGPAN has a 3 year CRNA/DNP program. 5 years military service doesn't sound so bad.



As a nurse? You'd be an officer. Easy street. Cakewalk. Literally the hardest part of your day would be wondering what to do with your paycheck.

Student loans? Gone.
Continued Education? Lots.
Powerpoint? Mastered.

It's not a bad gig at all.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 17, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> As a nurse? You'd be an officer. Easy street. Cakewalk. Literally the hardest part of your day would be wondering what to do with your paycheck.
> 
> Student loans? Gone.
> Continued Education? Lots.
> ...



According to their website I would be commissioned as an LT when I started for program and get paid ~$40k a year while in school and then be promoted to Cpt unpon graduation and make ~$80K a year. Which is significantly lower than the civilian world ($150k) however I would have zero debt whereas civilian I wold have to pay $50k+ for school and be without income for two years. 

Money is really not the deciding factor though, according to a few rankings the Army program is #1 in the US and is one of the best educations you can get as a nurse. The experience would be amazing. 

All this is 2-3 years in the future after getting some ICU experience and depending if I can even get accepted. The admission process is very selective along with all the physical and other requirements that to along with commission.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 17, 2012)

Does a person who is blind have corneal reflex?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 17, 2012)

I use Mozilla. No toolbars. And it's only on this site. Not that big of a deal. Just wondering.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Does a person who is blind have corneal reflex?



Assuming they have an eye, yes. It's a different reflex arc that doesn't go through the vision centers of the brain.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Assuming they have an eye, yes. It's a different reflex arc that doesn't go through the vision centers of the brain.



Wouldn't it be, in a sense, like infants? They lack optic reflex until 9 months but have the corneal reflex at birth. Assuming being blind would lose the optic reflex


----------



## MassEMT-B (Nov 17, 2012)

After last night all I can say is truck, y u no start? It is awesome to get off over an hour late due to the stupid truck not starting haha.


----------



## JDub (Nov 17, 2012)

http://www.methodisthealth.com/mce

I really want to attend this, but the $100 fee plus the gas for a 4 hour drive makes it tough to pull the trigger on.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Wouldn't it be, in a sense, like infants? They lack optic reflex until 9 months but have the corneal reflex at birth. Assuming being blind would lose the optic reflex



Even the blind, depending on where the damage is, can still have an optic reflex. Vision, light (optic reflex, night/day cycles, etc), and touch all have related (some more than others, the corneal reflex is vastly different, but shares some of the same physical areas) pathways, but those pathways diverge at different locations.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 17, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> As a nurse? You'd be an officer. Easy street. Cakewalk. Literally the hardest part of your day would be wondering what to do with your paycheck.
> 
> Student loans? Gone.
> Continued Education? Lots.
> ...



I've talked to US Army Medical Corps... It sounds like a damned good deal. If I ever get my BSN I might consider it


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Packing for a move. The time at which you realize you have way too much crap, but have no idea what to do with it all. So you end up giving or throwing away tons of stuff you need and keeping all kinds of junk that you don't. :wacko:


----------



## CritterNurse (Nov 17, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Does a person who is blind have corneal reflex?



I had a blind pet who had a corneal reflex, but no pupillary light reflex. I figured out she was blind not long after I adopted her, when trying to teach her to play fetch. She would only go after the balls that had bells in them. Then I brought her to the vet, and my vet said yup, she's blind. The animal shelter had no idea, but I was going to keep her anyways.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 17, 2012)

JDub said:


> http://www.methodisthealth.com/mce
> 
> I really want to attend this, but the $100 fee plus the gas for a 4 hour drive makes it tough to pull the trigger on.



I went to one of their recent cadaver labs. It was very cool and was 100 dollars very well spent. From what I understand all their educational programs are outstanding and they have some of the best cardio folks in the US so I think if this is something you're interested in you couldn't go wrong making it happen. I am curious though are you in paramedic school? The content of this particular class seems a bit advanced for a basic and it might be of more benefit to you to take it after you've had more a foundation in the subject. I certainly felt that way about the cadaver lab I took at Methodist.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 17, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Packing for a move. The time at which you realize you have way too much crap, but have no idea what to do with it all. So you end up giving or throwing away tons of stuff you need and keeping all kinds of junk that you don't. :wacko:



Just drive around when you get where you're going and check out dumpsters. There's always someone on the other end who does the same thing.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 18, 2012)

Things I hate:



Ovaries
Cysts.
Ovaries with Cysts
Metformin
taking 1500mg of Metformin
Not being able to eat carbs
I just want a twinkie. Before they go extinct.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 18, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Things I hate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Things that you love
-senior apts
-senior apts in Shelby twp
-senior apts on fire causing an MCI because everyone has SOB.

Did you go on that call at all?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 18, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Things that you love
> -senior apts
> -senior apts in Shelby twp
> -senior apts on fire causing an MCI because everyone has SOB.
> ...



Ha no when was this? I am in the yak. Not macomb county.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 18, 2012)

anjel1030 said:


> things i hate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pcos?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 18, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> pcos?



Mmmhmm. And trying to have a baby.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 18, 2012)

Everyone, I give you the new EMS Anthem: Dumb Ways to Die

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJNR2EpS0jw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jambi (Nov 18, 2012)

Also I just learned that my cousin that had the stroke is fine due to the miracle drug tPA.  A septal wall defect is what is believed to have been the root cause and surgery is scheduled in the next couple of weeks.

But in the same phone call I was told that her father has had a heart attack, was taken to the ED where he was promptly intubated because of his respiratory distress, and taken to the Cath Lab.  As of this writing he is still alive and has spontaneous breathing.  He is, of course, a co-morbidity nightmare.  Previous heart attacks, stents, pacemaker, diabetic, life-long smoker, etc,. 

Isn't there a saying that bad things happen in pairs?


----------



## Aprz (Nov 18, 2012)

About to eat steak and lobster.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 18, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Also I just learned that my cousin that had the stroke is fine due to the miracle drug tPA.  A septal wall defect is what is believed to have been the root cause and surgery is scheduled in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> But in the same phone call I was told that her father has had a heart attack, was taken to the ED where he was promptly intubated because of his respiratory distress, and taken to the Cath Lab.  As of this writing he is still alive and has spontaneous breathing.  He is, of course, a co-morbidity nightmare.  Previous heart attacks, stents, pacemaker, diabetic, life-long smoker, etc,.
> 
> Isn't there a saying that bad things happen in pairs?



Actually, in threes.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Nov 18, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Everyone, I give you the new EMS Anthem: Dumb Ways to Die
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJNR2EpS0jw[/YOUTUBE]



Thank you, that just made my day haha.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 18, 2012)

Officially demobilized. Now to drop off 75 ambulances and then off to the airport.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 18, 2012)

firefite said:


> Officially demobilized. Now to drop off 75 ambulances and then off to the airport.



Hey! Safe trip home! 

Where do you "drop off" ambulances?


----------



## Achilles (Nov 18, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Where do you "drop off" ambulances?


 at the ED of course!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 18, 2012)

Day off! Time to go for a little ride. And maybe do some photography today too.

EDIT: First I'm finishing up applications for SCEMS, Wake County EMS, RAA, BCFD, Alexandria Fire, and Denver Health. I need out of this state. Should I finish the one for San Fran fire too?

Edit again: and two in Nevada (one a in house transfer) and an in house transfer to Washington state. ... And still looking in Texas. Maybe MCHD EMS


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 18, 2012)

Let me know if you need/want SCEMS info.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 18, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Let me know if you need/want SCEMS info.



I'll never turn down extra information


----------



## Jambi (Nov 18, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Day off! Time to go for a little ride. And maybe do some photography today too.
> 
> EDIT: First I'm finishing up applications for SCEMS, Wake County EMS, RAA, BCFD, Alexandria Fire, and Denver Health. I need out of this state. Should I finish the one for San Fran fire too?



What state are you in now, and why do you wish to leave?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 18, 2012)

Jambi said:


> What state are you in now, and why do you wish to leave?



New Mexico. And i hate this state. I hadn't planned on coming back, but i moved back here from Texas when my dad got sick. Now my parents are looking at headed back to the east coast, so there's nothing holding me here


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 18, 2012)

2012 Ski Doo Summit 800 PTEK 154" is mine! More snow please!!!!!!!! Well, next week once it shows up please, Mother Nature


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 18, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Day off! Time to go for a little ride. And maybe do some photography today too.
> 
> EDIT: First I'm finishing up applications for SCEMS, Wake County EMS, RAA, BCFD, Alexandria Fire, and Denver Health. I need out of this state. Should I finish the one for San Fran fire too?
> 
> Edit again: and two in Nevada (one a in house transfer) and an in house transfer to Washington state. ... And still looking in Texas. Maybe MCHD EMS



SFFD would be a badass gig if it wasn't in Cali with their ridiculous EMS management.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 18, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Hey! Safe trip home!
> 
> Where do you "drop off" ambulances?



They are staying in Brooklyn until after the inauguration. After that they are going to Georgia


----------



## Jambi (Nov 18, 2012)

firefite said:


> They are staying in Brooklyn until after the inauguration. After that they are going to Georgia



Cool beans.  You going to write up.an AAR for us all?

Have a safe trip.


----------



## JDub (Nov 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I went to one of their recent cadaver labs. It was very cool and was 100 dollars very well spent. From what I understand all their educational programs are outstanding and they have some of the best cardio folks in the US so I think if this is something you're interested in you couldn't go wrong making it happen. I am curious though are you in paramedic school? The content of this particular class seems a bit advanced for a basic and it might be of more benefit to you to take it after you've had more a foundation in the subject. I certainly felt that way about the cadaver lab I took at Methodist.



That's good to hear, I am trying to convince someone to go with me that way we could split the travel costs.

I am not in Paramedic school yet (I start in January) but I try to study a lot in my free time and I feel that I am somewhat ahead of the curve.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 18, 2012)

So over the last 2 days my right arm broke out in some mystery rash on my forearm and now its starting on my leg and other arm as well as my waist. Itchy as can be...

Originally was worried it was bed bugs but it has spread since I've been out and there's no bite marks on the small bumps/hives. Took some benadryl but figures my luck this happens on a weekend and the dermo isn't open until tomorrow :sad:

Not allergic to anything I know of and haven't been crawling through any unknown weeds lately... ugh.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 18, 2012)

That sucks.

In other news, practicing 12-leads in ECGs for Physicians. Started off real strong nailing everything. Started to miss things here and there in the 20s, somethings I even knew, but just didn't look. I am disappointed. :[


----------



## CANDawg (Nov 18, 2012)

I had a prep class yesterday for the provincial registration exam, and I swear that the instructor was a spitting image of BBG. He was big, he was bald, and from the photos I've seen elsewhere on the forum, could easily pass as BBG's brother.

Unless that is, if BBG decided to make a covert move north of the border and teach EMS courses....h34r:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 18, 2012)

firefite said:


> They are staying in Brooklyn until after the inauguration. After that they are going to Georgia



So.....who on earth do they belong to? :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Nov 18, 2012)

BBG need to change his name to SBG. 

He is smexy and skinny.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 18, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So.....who on earth do they belong to? :unsure:



AMR. They're part of the FEMA DRT fleet, owned by AMR


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 18, 2012)

Went out riding today. I love the bosque areas near the city


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 18, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> AMR. They're part of the FEMA DRT fleet, owned by AMR



So they belong to the company, but aren't part of any system. They just sit around till a disaster hits?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 18, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> I had a prep class yesterday for the provincial registration exam, and I swear that the instructor was a spitting image of BBG. He was big, he was bald, and from the photos I've seen elsewhere on the forum, could easily pass as BBG's brother.
> 
> Unless that is, if BBG decided to make a covert move north of the border and teach EMS courses....h34r:



:mellow: Umm, how old was this guy roughly cuz I may or may not have sold Uhh donated something to a lab while broke in Vancouver about 21 years ago.

On a completely unrelated note does anyone know what the child supprot laws are regarding US/Canadian babies and such. I'm asking for a friend.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 18, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So they belong to the company, but aren't part of any system. They just sit around till a disaster hits?



Yep. They are retired from various operations around the country. There are several fleet yards where they are maintained and sit until needed


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 18, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> BBG need to change his name to SBG.
> 
> He is smexy and skinny.



 I like it  although I was actually thinking MBG, or maybe NABAHWBSPDBG. I will mail a 6 pack of lone star beer to the first person who figures out that acronym


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 18, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Things I hate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being a girl sucks. You should have asked for a reroll.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 18, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Is all these links I am seeing on certain words new?
> 
> I thought advertising was only going to be for people not signed in?



Should only show up if you aren't signed in. Try signing out and back in but click on a link or two first so we can keep the boss off the street


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 18, 2012)

rmabrey said:


> Guess I never realized before that nurses love small IV's. That's not my style



Yeah they tell you that but don't kid yourself they're just trying to spare your feelings.

I mean the patients feelings. You know as in pain and stuff.

*giggles*


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I like it  although I was actually thinking MBG, or maybe NABAHWBSPDBG. I will mail a 6 pack of lone star beer to the first person who figures out that acronym



Provided the winner is over the age of 21.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 18, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Provided the winner is over the age of 21.



Killjoy

Yes proof of age required upon delivery via FedEx. Alternate prize for youn guns will be a red rider bb gun no wait a slingshot dang nope Uhh a six pack of St Arnold's root beer.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 18, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Provided the winner is over the age of 21.




What if the winner is in Canada? Alternatively is that a clown question... bro.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I like it  although I was actually thinking MBG, or maybe NABAHWBSPDBG. I will mail a 6 pack of lone star beer to the first person who figures out that acronym



[FONT=&quot]Nearly[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ancient,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bad[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A:censored::censored:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hillbilly,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Who[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Be[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Pretty[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Dumb[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bald[/FONT]
Guy



[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 18, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> What if the winner is in Canada? Alternatively is that a clown question... bro.



Hmm excellent question. 

All winners have to be in US of A or alternate prize will be awarded at my sole discretion.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 18, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> [FONT=&quot]Nearly[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Ancient,[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Bad[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]A:censored::censored:[/FONT]
> ...



Swing and a miss. I like it though


----------



## Anjel (Nov 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I like it  although I was actually thinking MBG, or maybe NABAHWBSPDBG. I will mail a 6 pack of lone star beer to the first person who figures out that acronym



Normal average build and hairy with bald spots pretty ditzy bald guy


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 18, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Normal average build and hairy with bald spots pretty ditzy bald guy



Damn it's like you're in my head woman! No wait that's just the usual voices I always hear. Another good one though.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok I'm going for a 2.2 mile run. Contest closes when I get back. So call it 30 minutes and factor in lying on the floor face down till the chest pain stops so 45 total.

Now if you'll excuse me I need to hunt up my running banana.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ok I'm going for a 2.2 mile run. Contest closes when I get back. So call it 30 minutes and factor in lying on the floor face down till the chest pain stops so 45 total.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me I need to hunt up my running *banana*.




Running banana?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 18, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Running banana?



http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mar5g8HPjx1rfw6tro1_500.jpg


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 18, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mar5g8HPjx1rfw6tro1_500.jpg




Low hanging fruit?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 18, 2012)

BBG - our version of The Todd :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 18, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> BBG - our version of The Todd :rofl:









Actually, that's the advantage of being a DO student. I'm already a DO(c).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 18, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So they belong to the company, but aren't part of any system. They just sit around till a disaster hits?



Yep. We have a couple large stock piles of ambulances all over the US. FEMA activates us and we fly to the ambulances and drive them to the incident location. They are only used for disaster response. 

Just this one disaster we had 3 ambulances that are not returning into service. They are dead.


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I like it  although I was actually thinking MBG, or maybe NABAHWBSPDBG. I will mail a 6 pack of lone star beer to the first person who figures out that acronym



Not 
As
Big
As
He
Was
But
Still
Pretty
Darn
Big
Guy


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 18, 2012)

NABAHWBSPDBG means NABAHWBSPDBG.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 18, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Not
> As
> Big
> As
> ...



Oh snap IF THAT AIN'T MODERATOR MATERIAL I'LL EAT MY HAT! You are officially my hero of the week  send me your addy and I'll FedEx your gen u wine Texas beer to you tomorrow. Might even be there by thanksgiving.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 18, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Running banana?



Honestly sometimes I just type nonsense to see if anyone is paying attention. 

But mostly I type nonsense because it's what the voices dictate to me durring my little "episodes". Doc says if I keep taking my medicine I'll be all better one day


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 18, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Actually, that's the advantage of being a DO student. I'm already a DO(c).



Geeze you're still a student? Haven't you been in school for like 3 years? Man you could have been an MD by now


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 18, 2012)

Put money down on a new handgun today  Sig 2022 in .40S&W. My background came back as 'delayed' so I'll most likely pick it up Friday, since that's the first day I'm not riding a bus for work..
Oh, and applied at an indian reservation here in the state... just in case i decide to get my community health BS-EMS and stay here until I get it


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 18, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Put money down on a new handgun today  Sig 2022 in .40S&W. My background came back as 'delayed' so I'll most likely pick it up Friday, since that's the first day I'm not riding a bus for work..
> Oh, and applied at an indian reservation here in the state... just in case i decide to get my community health BS-EMS and stay here until I get it



How many hands do you have? Or are you going for the boondocks saints 4 rig cross draw holster set up?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> How many hands do you have? Or are you going for the boondocks saints 4 rig cross draw holster set up?



You ask that like you can have too many.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> How many hands do you have? Or are you going for the boondocks saints 4 rig cross draw holster set up?



This only makes two handguns. When I had my spell of uneployment after I moved to Colorado, I wound up selling off most of my firearms.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 19, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Put money down on a new handgun today  Sig 2022 in .40S&W. My background came back as 'delayed' so I'll most likely pick it up Friday, since that's the first day I'm not riding a bus for work..
> Oh, and applied at an indian reservation here in the state... just in case i decide to get my community health BS-EMS and stay here until I get it



Wait? YOU? You are getting a .40? Really? Let me get this strait. The very guy that made all the "short and weak" jokes when I got my .40 is now getting one? 

Vindication.....is.....awesome......


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 19, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Wait? YOU? You are getting a .40? Really? Let me get this strait. The very guy that made all the "short and weak" jokes when I got my .40 is now getting one?
> 
> Vindication.....is.....awesome......



Ummm...wasn't that me making those jokes?  If it wasn't, it should have been.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 19, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Put money down on a new handgun today  Sig 2022 in .40S&W. My background came back as 'delayed' so I'll most likely pick it up Friday, since that's the first day I'm not riding a bus for work..
> Oh, and applied at an indian reservation here in the state... just in case i decide to get my community health BS-EMS and stay here until I get it



SOunds like you kicked off with a bang :rofl:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 19, 2012)

If I ever moved to a state that wasn't awful like NY and allowed me to purchase a handgun I would be in the store the next day purchasing a S&W 1911 .45, in silver with black grips.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 19, 2012)

So am I the only one that think Lightsandsirens5 and TransportJockey should just swap residences and jobs?  One wants to move south, and the other wants to move north.

They wouldn't even have to move their belongings....just swap them with the other.

:rofl:


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 19, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Wait? YOU? You are getting a .40? Really? Let me get this strait. The very guy that made all the "short and weak" jokes when I got my .40 is now getting one?
> 
> Vindication.....is.....awesome......



Hey, I still have my 10mm Witness, and it's still one of the favorite guns I've ever shot  But I'll compromise with the SIG... I hate the flying ashtray (.45ACP) and am not a fan of 9mm. So, in the absence of a 10mm for a reasonable price (not to mention scarcity of ammo lately for 10mm), I did go with the .40 Short and Weak


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> So am I the only one that think Lightsandsirens5 and TransportJockey should just swap residences and jobs?  One wants to move south, and the other wants to move north.
> 
> They wouldn't even have to move their belongings....just swap them with the other.
> 
> :rofl:



Hey, I only recently started looking THAT far northwest. lol I actually wouldn't mind working where he's going


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 19, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Hey, I still have my 10mm Witness, and it's still one of the favorite guns I've ever shot  But I'll compromise with the SIG... I hate the flying ashtray (.45ACP) and am not a fan of 9mm. So, in the absence of a 10mm for a reasonable price (not to mention scarcity of ammo lately for 10mm), I did go with the .40 Short and Weak



I take it you're not a fan of the tupperware guns?


----------



## Achilles (Nov 19, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Hey, I still have my 10mm Witness, and it's still one of the favorite guns I've ever shot  But I'll compromise with the SIG... I hate the flying ashtray (.45ACP) and am not a fan of 9mm. So, in the absence of a 10mm for a reasonable price (not to mention scarcity of ammo lately for 10mm), I did go with the .40 Short and Weak



Everyone has a 9mm. .40 or .45 ACP is the way to go 
I'm still debating whether I want the P 220 or the P 226. The only reason i Wouldn't go with the 226 is because it's not a .45. 
12 rounds sounds better than 8 though and it'll shoot just a little further.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 19, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Everyone has a 9mm. .40 or .45 ACP is the way to go
> I'm still debating whether I want the P 220 or the P 226. The only reason i Wouldn't go with the 226 is because it's not a .45.
> 12 rounds sounds better than 8 though and it'll shoot just a little further.



Some of us have all of them...h34r:


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I take it you're not a fan of the tupperware guns?



I actually like polymer frames. The 2022 IS a polymer frame pistol. My first handgun was a Glock 19, and I most likely will pick up a blue label G29 under the Glock Homeland Security discount program eventually.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Some of us have all of them...h34r:



Bet you don't have one of these


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 19, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I actually like polymer frames. The 2022 IS a polymer frame pistol. My first handgun was a Glock 19, and I most likely will pick up a blue label G29 under the Glock Homeland Security discount program eventually.



The new SF's are quite comfortable for me to hold, and I love both my G20SF and G29SF.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 19, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Bet you don't have one of these



Yep, I do.  Full size and the mini-bat.

Along with OC spray, ASP baton, PR-24, and a stun gun.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 19, 2012)

Weren't we complaining like a week ago about guns in this thread?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 19, 2012)

Crossbow!


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Crossbow!




Recurve!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 19, 2012)

Wrist-rocket


----------



## Achilles (Nov 19, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Recurve!



Compound


----------



## Jon (Nov 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Some of us have all of them...h34r:



:rofl:

I actually don't have anything in .40. Keep debating it. As of now, I see no point - I have a little .45, and multiple 9mm (even a 9mm Kurtz). I figure the ammo consistency is easier than anything else.

Flying ashcan, eh? I like the numbers on Critical Defense in .45. And it's just plain fun to shoot steel with my 1911.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 19, 2012)

*Free pony!*

Ok everyone. BBG needs your help. Please go here 

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=32789

and cast your votes for the new community leaders. All members are eligible to vote so get to it. 

Every person who votes gets a free pony.



Note offer for a free pony is available only to persons who vote by morse code using a telegraph line that originates from within one of the following countries  •Aragon •Austro-Hungarian Empire •Aztec Empire •Belgian Congo •Bohemia •British Honduras •British India •Byzantine Empire •Castille •Central African Empire •Ceylon The following are disqualifiers for free pony prize. Use of time travel, use of dimensional rift technology, creation of a country specifically for the purpose of casting a vote through the use of warfare, a coup d'état or any type of puppet regime. Qualified voters will be issued their pony within 7 weeks of close of election. All ponies must be picked up in person at the Shari monastery in Tibet within 24 hours of notification of availability or pony will be forfeited. All forfeited ponies will be donated to Ponies for tots. Thank you for being an active part of EMTLIFE. Note bigbaldguy is no longer an active community leader on EMTLIFE and as such has no official authority to offer prizes, incentives, gifts or atta boys.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 19, 2012)

/Did anyone doubt a MLP meme post?


----------



## Jambi (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 19, 2012)

Jambi said:


>



Are you seriously trying to get into a meme battle with JPINFV?


----------



## Jon (Nov 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Are you seriously trying to get into a meme battle with JPINFV?



Oh, and best part? He can't get an infraction for off-topic memeimg in this thread.
...wait. Shouldn't have said that. JP will take that as a challenge.

Jon.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 19, 2012)

This came up on my Google Image Search and, while I'm neither into Twilight nor am I a Brony, it still made me laugh.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 19, 2012)

Jon said:


> Oh, and best part? He can't get an infraction for off-topic memeimg in this thread.
> ...wait. Shouldn't have said that. JP will take that as a challenge.
> 
> Jon.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 19, 2012)

Some more manly pony stuff


----------



## Jon (Nov 19, 2012)

So, Woot! has a funny shirt today:
shirt.woot.com






Just seems perfect for quite a few folks here. 


Jon


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 19, 2012)

Jon said:


> So, Woot! has a funny shirt today:
> shirt.woot.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Achilles (Nov 19, 2012)

http://youtu.be/bufTna0WArc


----------



## Aidey (Nov 19, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



Damn you beat me to it!


----------



## Jon (Nov 19, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



Yeah, that comes to mind as well.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 19, 2012)

I just love those 0400 power pole fires. Especially when its 35 degrees and pouring rain and sleet. Stand around and twiddle your thumbs till the power company shows up, sets up their cherry picker, and puts the fire out themselves with a fire extinguisher.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 19, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I just love those 0400 power pole fires. Especially when its 35 degrees and pouring rain and sleet. Stand around and twiddle your thumbs till the power company shows up, sets up their cherry picker, and puts the fire out themselves with a fire extinguisher.



This is the FD equivalent of a pulled g-tube lol.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 19, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> This is the FD equivalent of a pulled g-tube lol.



Ha! So true! 

In other news, I have not eaten a Twinkie in years. I wasn't really going to miss them, cause i never eat them. 

But they will soon be no more, so I figured "what the heck, I'll get one and eat it just because." OH MY GOD!!! Now I'm going crazy since I won't be able to get any more. I guess that is a good thing for me......


----------



## Achilles (Nov 19, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ha! So true!
> 
> In other news, I have not eaten a Twinkie in years. I wasn't really going to miss them, cause i never eat them.
> 
> But they will soon be no more, so I figured "what the heck, I'll get one and eat it just because." OH MY GOD!!! Now I'm going crazy since I won't be able to get any more. I guess that is a good thing for me......



They'll get bought out, their cupcakes are too good. And they're some smart business execs' out there.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 19, 2012)

Achilles said:


> They'll get bought out, their cupcakes are too good. And they're some smart business execs' out there.



I wonder what the short-term (maybe long-term) impact on the fair/carnival deep-fried twinkie industry will be lol.

People need to chill, Bimbo will buy the brand, but the unions won't remain like they are.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 19, 2012)

Eating Pho for lunch


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 19, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Eating Pho for lunch



There are no Vietnamese restaurants here. I'd KILL for pho.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 19, 2012)

:excl:GO VOTE PEOPLE!!!:excl:

This isn't ebay....sniping does not profit you anything! :lol:

Click on my signature to be redirected to the polls.

Course I realize most of you in this thread already have......but if you haven't, you should go vote. ​


----------



## Tigger (Nov 19, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Eating Pho for lunch



Nom.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 19, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Nom.



It was wonderful


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 19, 2012)

Saw that one coming...


*sigh*


----------



## Anjel (Nov 19, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Saw that one coming...
> 
> 
> *sigh*


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 19, 2012)

Applied for a few more jobs today. I really hate the BS "personality tests", you spend 30 mins going through the dumbest questions that are repeated over and over again. I never know how to answer them, do I sound to arrogant if I click 10/10 on "How intelligent do you view yourself" or should I go for a solid 8 or 9? haha


----------



## Anjel (Nov 19, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Applied for a few more jobs today. I really hate the BS "personality tests", you spend 30 mins going through the dumbest questions that are repeated over and over again. I never know how to answer them, do I sound to arrogant if I click 10/10 on "How intelligent do you view yourself" or should I go for a solid 8 or 9? haha



My husband took one if those for Walmart and failed. I don't know how I feel about that.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 19, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> My husband took one if those for Walmart and failed. I don't know how I feel about that.



From what I understand they usually "fail" you if your answers are not consistent. They want you to have similar responses to the repeat questions to ensure that it is accurate, if they are inconsistent then they throw it out.  

They only required it for the ICU job, they other floors didn't have it as part of the application process.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 19, 2012)

You ever take the test where you get a question like:

You have will have 3 workmates. 1 is white, 1 is Hispanic, 1 is African American.  Which one will work harder?

A. White
B. Hispanic
C. African American

Then later mixed in with similar type questions you see:
You have will have 3 workmates. 1 is white, 1 is Hispanic, 1 is African American.  Which one will be lazy?

A. White
B. Hispanic
C. African American


----------



## silver (Nov 19, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Eating Pho for lunch



pho real?

^_^


----------



## Jambi (Nov 19, 2012)

silver said:


> pho real?
> 
> ^_^



Pho sho!


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 19, 2012)

I think the only way to describe my last preceptor evaluation would be "schizophrenic." A patient with schizophrenia has a more rational thought process than that eval.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 19, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I think the only way to describe my last preceptor evaluation would be "schizophrenic." A patient with schizophrenia has a more rational thought process than that eval.



Product of sleep deprivation or apathy?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 19, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Product of sleep deprivation or apathy?




I don't know. It's just that I've never received so many "occasionally does ___" (2nd lowest) score for individual actions, yet somehow still got a "high pass." Further more, one section will say I only do something "occasionally" and then the next related area will be "excellent at ____." Someone I'm excellent at communicating with patients, but only occasionally documents in a non-biased fashion.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 20, 2012)

Off to take my FDNY CPAT exam. Didn't get any sleep last night :sad:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 20, 2012)

Why is new car shopping always such an awful experience? Is it just me or is literally every car salesman a lying crook?


----------



## Achilles (Nov 20, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Off to take my FDNY CPAT exam. Didn't get any sleep last night :sad:



CPAT is easy. We had a test we called "the killer" much more difficult. I'll explain later


----------



## Jon (Nov 20, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Off to take my FDNY CPAT exam. Didn't get any sleep last night :sad:



Didn't they already release the list? Or are you going EMS-side?



NYMedic828 said:


> Why is new car shopping always such an awful experience? Is it just me or is literally every car salesman a lying crook?



What are you looking at?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 20, 2012)

Achilles said:


> CPAT is easy. We had a test we called "the killer" much more difficult. I'll explain later



Yea, CPAT is a joke.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 20, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Why is new car shopping always such an awful experience? Is it just me or is literally every car salesman a lying crook?



My credit union has a car buying service. I  call them and tell them what I want, they find it, call me back price abd loan terms. I drive my old car to the branch as a trade in, sign some paperwork,.and drive my new car home (that was waiting for me at the branch).


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 20, 2012)

Jambi said:


> My credit union has a car buying service. I  call them and tell them what I want, they find it, call me back price abd loan terms. I drive my old car to the branch as a trade in, sign some paperwork,.and drive my new car home (that was waiting for me at the branch).



No haggling price?


----------



## Jambi (Nov 20, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> No haggling price?



The credit union does all the haggling. I've always come out better that I would have otherwise I believe.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 20, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Why is new car shopping always such an awful experience? Is it just me or is literally every car salesman a lying crook?



The process of buying a car is one reason I've decided to keep my Land Cruiser running as long as possible. 

I hate the hassle of buying a car.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 20, 2012)

Jambi said:


> The credit union does all the haggling. I've always come out better that I would have otherwise I believe.



Jealous.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 20, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Jealous.



Check around with local credit unions. They might offer such a service.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 20, 2012)

Just pay cash for the car, the dealer fills out the paperwork, you get a plate and you're gone! It takes like an hour.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 20, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Just pay cash for the car, the dealer fills out the paperwork, you get a plate and you're gone! It takes like an hour.



Can you loan me $32000 in cash?


----------



## Jambi (Nov 20, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Just pay cash for the car, the dealer fills out the paperwork, you get a plate and you're gone! It takes like an hour.



On a side note: I don't think I'll ever buy a "new" car again. I'll someone else take the depreciation hit and buy one that's 2 years old.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 20, 2012)

First physical for TEMS is passed. One more PAT after the one we had today, two panel interviews and a written exam spread out over next week. Crossing my fingers, I need to get my *** into the gym more though, legs shouldn't have been as jelly as they were by the end of today...


----------



## Achilles (Nov 20, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Can you loan me $32000 in cash?



Is a cashiers check alright?


----------



## medic417 (Nov 20, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Is a cashiers check alright?



Just wire it to him along with that money from the Nigerian prince.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 20, 2012)

Would an endemic goiter compromise the airway? 
If ever needed, how would a tracheostomy be performed?


----------



## Achilles (Nov 20, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Would an endemic goiter compromise the airway?
> If ever needed, how would a tracheostomy be performed?



Should say "tracheotomy"


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 20, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Should say "tracheotomy"



try to work around the thyroid.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 20, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> try to work around the thyroid.



What about compromising the airway?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 20, 2012)

Passed my CPAT with 2:20 to spare.

Just have to wait around till' jan 14 for the academy to start.

Hmmm I do have 90 hours of sick time...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 20, 2012)

Hope it all works out for you... You seem more than a little frustrated with your current situation.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 20, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Passed my CPAT with 2:20 to spare.
> 
> Just have to wait around till' jan 14 for the academy to start.
> 
> Hmmm I do have 90 hours of sick time...



Pfft I've got 912.95 trips as of this month


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Hope it all works out for you... You seem more than a little frustrated with your current situation.



The NYC EMS system is just unbearable... 4 years is enough.

I love working EMS at my flycar job outside the city and where I volunteer but I can't live on my pay (atleast now how I want to) and people I work with have me pulling my hair out daily.

At least as a firefighter I can work two 24s a week, still work EMS and have time for school.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 20, 2012)

*Thanks TLC Ambulance crew at Rancho Muretta!*

I failed to get your name, crewchief, but you and your folks kept it from becoming a real Little Bighorn.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZSBq8geuJk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 20, 2012)

Why do I get the strange feeling that Rebecca Black is going to reappear in this thread the day after Thanksgiving....:wacko:


----------



## Achilles (Nov 20, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Why do I get the strange feeling that Rebecca Black is going to reappear in this thread the day after Thanksgiving....:wacko:



Don't lie you enjoy the song :rofl:


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 21, 2012)

Everything has been in pairs tonight. Back to back assaults. Back to back sob calls, back to back codes, and finally back to back mvc's ....... Fun night.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 21, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Why is new car shopping always such an awful experience? Is it just me or is literally every car salesman a lying crook?


I've heard good things about CarsDirect.com and TrueCar.com.  It's time I get a new car but I don't like feeling ripped off.


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 21, 2012)

Achilles said:


> What about compromising the airway?



look up the anatomy and the shape of the structures.

If things get reall unbearable you can always cut the isthmus of the thyroid.


----------



## Jon (Nov 21, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Why do I get the strange feeling that Rebecca Black is going to reappear in this thread the day after Thanksgiving....:wacko:



Thankfully, Kohls isn't using that song in their "Black Friday" campaign this year.

The best Thanksgiving Song:
[YOUTUBE]-z27FKwupds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 21, 2012)

Another early morning riding backwards in a fire engine. This one for traffic control. 

FD  equivalent of, what? Transporting the little old lady from the SNF because the staff "can't handle" her?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 21, 2012)

POLLS CLOSE FRIDAY!​
If you have not voted, go do so! Don't wait till the last minute, it won't help you any! 

 Click on the red link in my signature to be redirected to the polls.​
All voters will receive a complimentary subscription to the emtlife newsletter!​


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 21, 2012)

My legs are jelly. That is all.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> My legs are jelly. That is all.



Your a wimp.  That is all.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.nydailynews.com/hamill-emperor-bloomberg-bureaucracy-mad-article-1.1205428

NYC government at its finest.


----------



## Jon (Nov 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> My legs are jelly. That is all.



What kind? Grape? Petroleum?


Does anyone else have a desire to have some toast right now?


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 21, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/hamill-emperor-bloomberg-bureaucracy-mad-article-1.1205428
> 
> NYC government at its finest.



Eh biased much?

So an inspector came to check to make sure the tent was properly secured and safe and the Firefighter told him to take a hike? That's helpful. Just recently here in St. Louis a large tent such as that collapsed in the wind killing/injuring numerous people. They then come back asking about basic food handling techniques and are again met with arrogant smart *** answers. 

I totally understand that it is a disaster and people do what they have to but it sounds like the inspector was just making sure it was done the safest way possible. I bet things would have gone over a lot better if the FF would have been more cooperative and less of a jackass. I bet the only reason they actually issued violations was the attitude.

What if the tent collapsed? What if the hundreds of people they served got food poisoning? How would that help the situation? I see nothing wrong with the inspector simply asking questions and pushing to make sure the food is properly cooked and served.

Edit: Quote from the Health Department "Inspectors will only be advising people in storm-affected areas on how they can better serve food without spreading food-borne illnesses.”


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 21, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Eh biased much?
> 
> So an inspector came to check to make sure the tent was properly secured and safe and the Firefighter told him to take a hike? That's helpful. Just recently here in St. Louis a large tent such as that collapsed in the wind killing/injuring numerous people. They then come back asking about basic food handling techniques and are again met with arrogant smart *** answers.
> 
> ...



Non-NYC folk just don't understand...


Dictator Bloomberg actually proposed a bill BANNING the sale of any non-diet beverage over 16oz.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 21, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Your a wimp.  That is all.



I try. Thanks!


----------



## JDub (Nov 21, 2012)

I am thinking about starting to train in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, but I am kinda nervous that I might injure myself and then be unable to work (which is bad when you have no other source of income). Does anyone here practice any martial arts?


----------



## CANDawg (Nov 21, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Eh biased much?
> 
> So an inspector came to check to make sure the tent was properly secured and safe and the Firefighter told him to take a hike? That's helpful. Just recently here in St. Louis a large tent such as that collapsed in the wind killing/injuring numerous people. They then come back asking about basic food handling techniques and are again met with arrogant smart *** answers.
> 
> ...



There's a difference between providing advice/guidance and issuing violations backed up by the threat of fines. Same goes for the person inspecting the poles.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 21, 2012)

Not yet. I'm going to stay Krav Maga though and I've wondered the same thing, so I'm interested to see what some replies are.


----------



## JDub (Nov 21, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Not yet. I'm going to stay Krav Maga though and I've wondered the same thing, so I'm interested to see what some replies are.



I would love to do Krav Maga, but there are no places that teach it where I live. In fact all it seems like we have here are Jiu-Jitsu and Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 21, 2012)

JDub said:


> I would love to do Krav Maga, but there are no places that teach it where I live. In fact all it seems like we have here are Jiu-Jitsu and Tae Kwon Do.



I did a couple months of krav. The place happens to be half mile from my house.

$139 a month isn't too cheap as that's the first responder discount.

I hope I can get back into it after the fire academy.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 21, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> There's a difference between providing advice/guidance and issuing violations backed up by the threat of fines. Same goes for the person inspecting the poles.



It sounds like the original intent was to provide advice/guidance but then turned into the issuing of violations only after the FF got an attitude and would not appropriately answer questions or cooperate. Like I said before, if he would have simply said no we do not have any rubber gloves or thermometers (which is a major concern when cooking large quantities of meat products) I am willing to bet there would have never been any violations issued, and probably fixed the issues. I think the way he handled the situation was totally immature and unprofessional.


----------



## Jon (Nov 21, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Not yet. I'm going to stay Krav Maga though and I've wondered the same thing, so I'm interested to see what some replies are.



Why do they call it Krav Maga? Shouldn't it be "Jew Jitsu"?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 21, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> It sounds like the original intent was to provide advice/guidance but then turned into the issuing of violations only after the FF got an attitude and would not appropriately answer questions or cooperate. Like I said before, if he would have simply said no we do not have any rubber gloves or thermometers (which is a major concern when cooking large quantities of meat products) I am willing to bet there would have never been any violations issued, and probably fixed the issues. I think the way he handled the situation was totally immature and unprofessional.



If you were spending every minute of your free time either working or providing relief to people torn from their homes by a disaster, you would be pretty mad too if someone came to question your methods or intentions. On a sunday no less.

I have personally been to these areas and they are devastated. The inspector can :censored::censored::censored::censored: himself and take bloomberg with him.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 21, 2012)

JDub said:


> I am thinking about starting to train in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, but I am kinda nervous that I might injure myself and then be unable to work (which is bad when you have no other source of income). Does anyone here practice any martial arts?



Used to for about 7 years. Martial arts is like any other physical workout. Start slow, don't get carried away and try stuff you're not comfortable with, stretch before workouts ect. I'm not familiar with Brazilian Jiu-jitsu but keep in mind that some styles are harder on your body than others. They sometimes call the styles where you yield and use an attackers momentum against them as soft and styles where you counter an attacker directly as hard. The hard style tends to be more physically difficult in my opinion but the soft styles tend to be much harder to learn.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm with Chase on this one. It sounds like the FF freely admits he was an arse to the inspectors that came by. I'm sorry, but being a FF volunteering for disaster victims does not give you a free pass to do whatever you want, and be a jerk to the people tasked with making sure you are being safe. Gloves/hand washing stations and meat thermometers are two basic means of avoiding food borne illness. As Chase pointed out, an area already devastated does not need an out break of e.coli or a tent collapsing on 100 people.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 21, 2012)

I hate having to back the vanbulance into a diagonal parking spot. Stupid ambulance bay


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 21, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I'm with Chase on this one. It sounds like the FF freely admits he was an arse to the inspectors that came by. I'm sorry, but being a FF volunteering for disaster victims does not give you a free pass to do whatever you want, and be a jerk to the people tasked with making sure you are being safe. Gloves/hand washing stations and meat thermometers are two basic means of avoiding food borne illness. As Chase pointed out, an area already devastated does not need an out break of e.coli or a tent collapsing on 100 people.



Hi I'm a city inspector here to make sure you meet the minimum safety standards so that people don't come down with salmonella because you know we don't have a whole lot of hospitals to go around and such.

You freon-blooded :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: take a hike!

:/ okie dokie just sign here then.

I like where he says this is a volly thing we ain't got no leaders 

If you look at this from the other side how would it look if 800 people came down with some kind of food born illness because New York inspectors "weren't doing their job". Kind of a no win situation for the city. It sounds to me like some ego got involved on both sides.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 21, 2012)

The whole thing in NY is messed up. Inspectors shut down a church and a Red Cross distribution center for "violations". The church was giving out hot meals to anyone that came by. The Red Cross was allowing people to wash cloths and other tasks like that. 

Heck our own laundry service for ambulance personnel got shut down by inspectors because "the grey water did not have a save holding tank".


----------



## silver (Nov 21, 2012)

firefite said:


> The whole thing in NY is messed up. Inspectors shut down a church and a Red Cross distribution center for "violations". The church was giving out hot meals to anyone that came by. The Red Cross was allowing people to wash cloths and other tasks like that.
> 
> Heck our own laundry service for ambulance personnel got shut down by inspectors because "the grey water did not have a save holding tank".



This is the most opportune time for any epidemic to hit. The department of health is only doing their job to prevent any spread of disease. Because whats worse than a disaster? One where the response causes another disaster.

Personally, I think that the department of health should give guidance and assistance (as in supplies too) so that they meet some basic standards (not restaurant grade), because any guy out there could cause something crazy like a huge Hep A outbreak...

Also the soda ban was approved by a board of experts who's selection was confirmed by the city council. If you don't like the system change it...AKA vote and lobby, not complain.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 21, 2012)

Do you know why they were shut down? "Violations" could be anything from lack of hair nets to rats running around the food storage area.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 21, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Do you know why they were shut down? "Violations" could be anything from lack of hair nets to rats running around the food storage area.



Nope. I know they were serving food out of a decent sized trailer will all the meals in boxes. One day they were there. The next day some of their members stopped by and told us that the health department closed them down. 

As for the Red Cross closing because of the health department I have no idea. They weren't even serving food there.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 21, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> There's a difference between providing advice/guidance and issuing violations backed up by the threat of fines. Same goes for the person inspecting the poles.



...and there's a difference between being polite and a [Summer's Eve]. The firefighter's answers would make Scumbag Steve blush. This is akin to someone talking their way into a traffic ticket when the officer was originally going to issue a warning.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 21, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> If you were spending every minute of your free time either working or providing relief to people torn from their homes by a disaster, you would be pretty mad too if someone came to question your methods or intentions. On a sunday no less.
> 
> I have personally been to these areas and they are devastated. The inspector can :censored::censored::censored::censored: himself and take bloomberg with him.



Last I checked, physics and microbiology doesn't care about how good your intentions are. You know what's worse than living through a disaster like this? Living through it and getting gastroenteritis because some [Summer's Eve-bag] volunteer didn't think he needed to was his hands.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 21, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...and there's a difference between being polite and a [Summer's Eve]. The firefighter's answers would make Scumbag Steve blush. This is akin to someone talking their way into a traffic ticket when the officer was originally going to issue a warning.



That was the exact analogy I was thinking of. I'm surprised the inspector didn't fine him on the spot.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 22, 2012)

I want a new vent for my CCT unit. Badly. 

And why do I keep getting the super green, first emt job new hires to precept? My patience is running thin.


----------



## CANDawg (Nov 22, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> And why do I keep getting the super green, first emt job new hires to precept? My patience is running thin.



Fate is paying you back for what you did to your first preceptor?


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 22, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Fate is paying you back for what you did to your first preceptor?



Oh no lol. 

I had common sense and a clue. Even then.


----------



## Jon (Nov 22, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> I want a new vent for my CCT unit. Badly.
> 
> And why do I keep getting the super green, first emt job new hires to precept? My patience is running thin.



What's wrong with your current vent?

And n00bs seem to be a nationwide thing.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 22, 2012)

Jon said:


> What's wrong with your current vent?
> 
> And n00bs seem to be a nationwide thing.



In a few short weeks ill be a noob all over again :sad:


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 22, 2012)

Jon said:


> What's wrong with your current vent?
> 
> And n00bs seem to be a nationwide thing.



It's an Eagle 754 and it sucks.

And is it really that hard to drive an ambulance? 

Apparently. yes it is. I'm amazed some folks managed to make it to the station.


----------



## Jon (Nov 22, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> It's an Eagle 754 and it sucks.



Alrighty.

Get a LTV.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 22, 2012)

Jon said:


> Alrighty.
> 
> Get a LTV.



I would love an LTV. But our higher ups were told they were crap so we're stuck with these. 

The flight crews here all use LTVs and love em. Never heard a complaint about them from any users I've talked to.


----------



## Jon (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh, and as for Thanksgiving Songs - here's my favorite.

[YOUTUBE]b8DtpdXZi0M[/YOUTUBE]


One thing I'm looking forward to this afternoon is a local DJ that will be playing it, from vinyl, in it's entirety.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 22, 2012)

So let me get this straight.

You fell 6 hours ago? Then went to the store and met friends at the bar? Then you came back home and called 911 at 330am, because you think your ankle is broke? 

But you don't want to go to the hospital. Just want some I e and an ace bandage? 

Sign here sir. Happy thanksgiving.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 22, 2012)

Went to see Red Dawn 2 in Spokane tonight. I was absolutely thrilled to learn it is set in Spokane and the surrounding area. 

Good movie.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 22, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Went to see Red Dawn 2 in Spokane tonight. I was absolutely thrilled to learn it is set in Spokane and the surrounding area.
> 
> Good movie.



A friend of mine was the set medic for the filming of that movie.

Made huge money


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 22, 2012)

Second night in a week that my girl has had an ambo involved in a TC with crew injuries. She's definitely a dispatch black cloud.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 22, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> I want a new vent for my CCT unit. Badly.
> 
> And why do I keep getting the super green, first emt job new hires to precept? My patience is running thin.



Can I have your old one for my ALS bag when you get your new one?  

Ours work great for one thing. Patients who are completely apneic...how often does that really happen?

Happy Turkey Day!!!! I'll be saving the day all night tonight. Thankfully my agency is generally awesome to it's employees and we get a high-end catered T-Day feast for all those on duty.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 22, 2012)

Unhappy turkey day here...

Covered in this god awful allergic reaction type rash that isn't getting better.

Been taking benadryl and using cortico creams with no relief...

Called in sick yesterday but I can't call in today and let someone get mandated and screwed out of being with their family.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 22, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> It's an Eagle 754 and it sucks.


A 754 still? Surprising. We've had 731s for about a year now. Better, but from what I understand still not an LTV.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 22, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Unhappy turkey day here...
> 
> Covered in this god awful allergic reaction type rash that isn't getting better.
> 
> ...



I would rather be at work. I'll trade you.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I would rather be at work. I'll trade you.



On the bright side I do get holiday overtime and don't have to see some people I can't stand at dinner...

But this rash is pretty awful.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 22, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> It's an Eagle 754 and it sucks.
> 
> And is it really that hard to drive an ambulance?
> 
> Apparently. yes it is. I'm amazed some folks managed to make it to the station.



Google "ALS CareVent". 

Yea...that's what we get to deal with, although idk if an Eagle is much better


----------



## Aidey (Nov 22, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> On the bright side I do get holiday overtime and don't have to see some people I can't stand at dinner...
> 
> But this rash is pretty awful.



I'm not getting paid and I'm eating dinner with my pets, so I'll still trade you. 



NVRob said:


> Google "ALS CareVent".
> 
> Yea...that's what we get to deal with, although idk if an Eagle is much better



I've got you both beat. We've got an AutoVent 3000.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I've got you both beat. We've got an AutoVent 3000.



I think my CareVent still wins. We have top of the line everything then they skimped on vents...although they did need to buy like 60 of em.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 22, 2012)

The AutoVent 3000 has 3 settings, if you include the setting to switch from adult mode to pediatric mode.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> The AutoVent 3000 has 3 settings, if you include the setting to switch from adult mode to pediatric mode.



Ok you win. At least I get 5 choices


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 22, 2012)

You all lose.

We don't even have a vent...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 22, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> You all lose.
> 
> We don't even have a vent...



You have an EMT and Firefighters though, right?

alright... /bad joke.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 22, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Unhappy turkey day here...
> 
> Covered in this god awful allergic reaction type rash that isn't getting better.
> 
> ...



You should go to your local urgent care and ask for a shot of Medrol. They gave me something of that nature when I had hives. It was gone in ten minutes.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 22, 2012)

Achilles said:


> You should go to your local urgent care and ask for a shot of Medrol. They gave me something of that nature when I had hives. It was gone in ten minutes.



Honestly as long as it has lasted I don't think he has an allergic reaction.  Might need to start looking at other conditions.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 22, 2012)

Achilles said:


> You should go to your local urgent care and ask for a shot of Medrol. They gave me something of that nature when I had hives. It was gone in ten minutes.



Btw this is *not* medical advice as I am not a doctor.... *yet*


----------



## Jon (Nov 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I'm not getting paid and I'm eating dinner with my pets, so I'll still trade you.



Just don't mix up the food. 
You mean you couldn't volunteer/swap? Usually someone wants off.




Aidey said:


> I've got you both beat. We've got an AutoVent 3000.





NVRob said:


> Google "ALS CareVent".
> 
> Yea...that's what we get to deal with, although idk if an Eagle is much better



Actually, they are both, essentially, timed demand valves. The Carevent also has a manual mode.

IMHO, using either on a patient WITH a respiratory drive is cruel.

I've got Autovent 3K's on all my trucks, both 911 and transport. They are nice for arrests.

At the transport gig, we rock LTV's. Seeing as I'm the only one on today, I elected to take the RN's LTV 1200, instead of my usual LTV 1000. Why? Because I'm special.


----------



## Jon (Nov 22, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Btw this is *not* medical advice as I am not a doctor.... *yet*



But have you ever stayed at a Holiday Inn Express? Because I've heard there might be exceptions for that.

h34r:


----------



## Aidey (Nov 22, 2012)

Jon said:


> Just don't mix up the food.
> You mean you couldn't volunteer/swap? Usually someone wants off.
> .



I was originally supposed to work today, and then 3 weeks ago I switched shifts and it didn't occur to me to trade someone. Plus no one posted anything on the shift trade board about wanting a trade.


----------



## Jon (Nov 22, 2012)

Bummer.

Well, you've got your dysfunctional family here to keep you company.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 22, 2012)

Jon said:


> Well, you've got your dysfunctional family here to keep you company.



Is it bad that I'm closer with my partner at work than I am with my own brother?

To the point that I'd rather spend the day talking :censored::censored::censored::censored: and running calls than dealing with the drama that is my family...


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 22, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> I would love an LTV. But our higher ups were told they were crap so we're stuck with these.
> 
> The flight crews here all use LTVs and love em. Never heard a complaint about them from any users I've talked to.



I just finished a run this mornign with an LTV 1200. I love this thing. much better than the Eagle I used in Texas when I worked in Pecos


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 22, 2012)

So I just got my schedule for December at my 911 job... I'm stuck working December 24,25,31,1-1-13... Looks like I will literally have worked every holiday this year (except Halloween)... great.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm in the same boat. I'm not high enough on the seniority list to get Christmas off.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 22, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I'm in the same boat. I'm not high enough on the seniority list to get Christmas off.



That's the crappy thing... at my 911 job I HAVE the seniority to get it off... but because I don't have kids or a sig other here... I was told that I'm working it to give those with kids a day off... Ok, I get that for Xmas... but what's their excuse for NYE?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 22, 2012)

Achilles said:


> You should go to your local urgent care and ask for a shot of Medrol. They gave me something of that nature when I had hives. It was gone in ten minutes.



I have a card of medrol oral tablets I took it upon myself to start taking today. (Orthopedist gave it to me a while back)

Dermatologist said its some form of contact dermatitis and if it doesn't get better he was going to prescribe me prednisone. Sadly it's a holiday and he is not reachable... Methylprednisolone will have to suffice.

Hypothetically speaking if I had a vial of dexamethasone in my drawer I could probably try that too last resort.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Amazingly I don't have to work today! 

Be safe if you are out there working the streets today.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh shut up. I was just coming here it whine about the incessant thanksgiving posts on facebook and you start that crap here. Not cool.


----------



## exodus (Nov 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Oh shut up. I was just coming here it whine about the incessant thanksgiving posts on facebook and you start that crap here. Not cool.



Happy turkey day aidey!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Oh shut up. I was just coming here it whine about the incessant thanksgiving posts on facebook and you start that crap here. Not cool.



Happy thanksgiving Aidey!!


----------



## Aidey (Nov 22, 2012)

Go up a few posts and see how I am spending my day. And then you can come back and apologize.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 22, 2012)

Y'all better hope she doesn't remember this when she becomes a CL...:rofl:


----------



## Aidey (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh believe me, I've already got a list going! :glare:


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Oh believe me, I've already got a list going! :glare:



Good thing some of us are already CLs  Hope your thanksgiving gets better


----------



## Jon (Nov 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Go up a few posts and see how I am spending my day. And then you can come back and apologize.


Eh, could be worse.


Thanksgiving isn't so happy around my parts. LODD on a local FD yesterday.
Facebook's been rather depressing today.


----------



## Jon (Nov 22, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Good thing some of us are already CLs  Hope your thanksgiving gets better



Was gonna say the same thing!


----------



## medic417 (Nov 22, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Oh believe me, I've already got a list going! :glare:



Sure I'm on that list but not because of today.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 22, 2012)

:excl::excl::excl::excl::excl::excl::excl::excl::excl::excl::excl: *Just over a day left to vote!* :excl::excl::excl:​:excl::excl::excl::excl::excl::excl::excl::excl:

Head on over to the polling thread and vote!

BBG is giving out free ponies to all voters. Contact him for details.​


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 22, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> A 754 still? Surprising. We've had 731s for about a year now. Better, but from what I understand still not an LTV.



Those (731) are supposed to be coming next year.

I still want an LTV but the big shots were fed a line about them being harder to use, more maintnence/repair intensive.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 22, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> :excl::excl::excl::excl::excl::excl::excl::excl::excl::excl::excl: *Just over a day left to vote!* :excl::excl::excl:​:excl::excl::excl::excl::excl::excl::excl::excl:
> 
> Head on over to the polling thread and vote!
> 
> BBG is giving out free ponies to all voters. Contact him for details.​



Ponies dead you take rat now.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ponies dead you take rat now.



Having a TIA? :rofl:


----------



## Jambi (Nov 22, 2012)

On an unrelated note, I ran this patient yesterday.  In my defense, the guy is a raging a-hole and a royal jerk normally.  So when speaking to him I had to figure out if he was just being a jerk or if he really was having a stroke.  Unfortunately I was right and he was having a stroke, and while he kept offering to box me, I politely turned down his offer of fisticuffs.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 22, 2012)

Just had an opiate abuser try and tell me he doesn't use drugs.


Family called 911 because he wouldn't wake up.

He's ambulatory with fire when we get there.

Falling asleep while sitting periodically states he never used drugs in his life. Pupils almost non-existent.

I ask him why he has bleeding holes directly over a vein on his forearm and ask him if he would like to rephrase his statement and come with us or be escorted into the backseat by the gentleman with handcuffs standing next to me.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ponies dead you take rat now.



Alright then....


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 22, 2012)

First pediatric arrest today... and it was the first call of the day too.  I managed to dodge it for nearly 3 years as a medic, but alas, it happened.   No CPR, too much rigor / dependent lividty.



And if it happened the way it seemed to, it was totally preventable too.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 22, 2012)

Linuss said:


> First pediatric arrest today... and it was the first call of the day too.  I managed to dodge it for nearly 3 years as a medic, but alas, it happened.  And it was the child of a local emergency responder, too, who just got off shift to find it.   No CPR, too much rigor / dependent lividty.
> 
> 
> 
> And it was totally preventable, too.



Cause of arrest?


----------



## medic417 (Nov 22, 2012)

Linuss said:


> First pediatric arrest today... and it was the first call of the day too.  I managed to dodge it for nearly 3 years as a medic, but alas, it happened.  And it was the child of a local emergency responder, too, who just got off shift to find it.
> 
> 
> No CPR, too much rigor / dependent lividty.



Surprised you made it so long.  I had several early on including a couple that still  were workable but they still didn't make it.  Seems I have had to tell many parents their child has died.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 22, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Cause of arrest?



The apparent way, without knowing the autopsy as of yet, is falling asleep in bed with a parent leading to suffocation.




medic417 said:


> Surprised you made it so long.  I had several early on including a couple that still  were workable but they still didn't make it.  Seems I have had to tell many parents their child has died.




I joked yesterday with my partner I was due for an arrest, but only if they were 50+.  We got an arrest the next call.  I kept my mouth shut on pedi arrest, but it chased me down.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 22, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Just had an opiate abuser try and tell me he doesn't use drugs.
> 
> 
> Family called 911 because he wouldn't wake up.
> ...



Those are the ones I give Narcan too when I find them down and out, and then when they wake up (after the narcan restores respiratory drive, I won't wake em up with it), they swear they've never touched drugs... Sure buddy, sure...


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 22, 2012)

Jambi said:


> On an unrelated note, I ran this patient yesterday.  In my defense, the guy is a raging a-hole and a royal jerk normally.  So when speaking to him I had to figure out if he was just being a jerk or if he really was having a stroke.  Unfortunately I was right and he was having a stroke, and while he kept offering to box me, I politely turned down his offer of fisticuffs.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 22, 2012)

Apparently it is important to be careful of what you post on the internet and acting like a jerk is frowned upon in the eyes of some med schools.

Happy Thanksgiving folks!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 22, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Apparently it is important to be careful of what you post on the internet and acting like a jerk is frowned upon in the eyes of some med schools.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving folks!



Yep, and that's the reason we have this:
http://www.emtlife.com/faq.php?faq=account#faq_remove_my_post


> Can you please remove my post?
> It is imperative that you choose your words carefully before posting, as what you post is made available to the entire world. What you post in EMTLife will show up in search engine results, online archives, and even other websites for years to come. We suggest that you be careful what you post. Don't post anything specific (city, town, address, patients' names, etc.) or anything else that can get you in trouble legally.
> 
> Having said that, we do not remove posts based on user input or feedback. As long as your post doesn't violate a forum rule or law, it will remain public.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Yep, and that's the reason we have this:
> http://www.emtlife.com/faq.php?faq=account#faq_remove_my_post


Disregard, did not read your post thorough enough 

btw 32,500


----------



## Aidey (Nov 23, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Just had an opiate abuser try and tell me he doesn't use drugs.
> 
> 
> Family called 911 because he wouldn't wake up.
> ...



Does this surprise you? I've had to pull needles out of patients arms before resuscitating them, and they'll still deny it. It is the first thing they learn in heroin abuse 101.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 23, 2012)

Had a brilliant kid just last shift try and shoot up with an insulin syringe. The syringe was apparently quite old and he had the genius idea to shoot up in his EJ... Needle broke off when he was about to inject it :unsure: The only reason he told us was that he was scared :censored::censored::censored::censored:less. Really, kid? You can't be like all the other users around here and just use your arms?! At least he was kind enough to leave us veins had we needed them :rofl:


----------



## Aidey (Nov 23, 2012)

I had a kit shoot up bleach with an insulin syringe in a suicide attempt. We spent like 10 minutes trying to figure out how much bleach he actually shot up. He kept telling me it was something like 550cc. I wasn't buying it. I eventually pulled up a picture of a insulin syringe on my phone, and we figured out he was thinking the units measurement was cc.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 23, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I had a kit shoot up bleach with an insulin syringe in a suicide attempt. We spent like 10 minutes trying to figure out how much bleach he actually shot up. He kept telling me it was something like 550cc. I wasn't buying it. I eventually pulled up a picture of a insulin syringe on my phone, and we figured out he was thinking the units measurement was cc.



So he drew up 5 and 1/2 syringe fulls? Assuming a 100U insulin syringe. I doubt an insulin needle would stand up to repeated injections.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 23, 2012)

Could you imagine sticking yourself over 500 times back to back? That's dedication to the cause...


----------



## Aidey (Nov 23, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> So he drew up 5 and 1/2 syringe fulls? Assuming a 100U insulin syringe. I doubt an insulin needle would stand up to repeated injections.



Yup.

And I'm not surprised. It is the most common syringe/needle set up we find in heroin kits in these parts.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 23, 2012)

I am hoping that I heard right and the county I sent money to in the south end of hte state is open today... I need them to cash my money order so they can squash the bench warrant i have out, and I can buy my new gun  I wants it now


----------



## Aidey (Nov 23, 2012)

Bench warrant? :huh:


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 23, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Bench warrant? :huh:



Speeding ticket that I had forgotten about.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 23, 2012)

If you can't sign on on time to your 0400 shift don't :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing bid it.

I get one more late call because of this guy and its not going to be pretty. I signed up for 4 12s not 4 14s. 

I'm :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing heated right now.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 23, 2012)

NVRob said:


> If you can't sign on on time to your 0400 shift don't :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing bid it.
> 
> I get one more late call because of this guy and its not going to be pretty. I signed up for 4 12s not 4 14s.
> 
> I'm :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing heated right now.



That sucks big time. 

I would not be nice either. My latest peeve is medics that won't take a call till their shift time. 4 minutes until shift start and they are making the medic they're relieving run the call.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 23, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I am hoping that I heard right and the county I sent money to in the south end of hte state is open today... I need them to cash my money order so they can squash the bench warrant i have out, and I can buy my new gun  I wants it now



So much wrong with this :wacko:


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 23, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> So much wrong with this :wacko:



Lol hey there were very few things that can deny me a firearms background check but still leave my medic cert alone. I already sent them money back when this happened, and they acknowledged that i did because my license was never suspended... but apparently i didn't pay the twenty dollar court costs. So without a letter or anything i found out about this.


----------



## exodus (Nov 23, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol hey there were very few things that can deny me a firearms background check but still leave my medic cert alone. I already sent them money back when this happened, and they acknowledged that i did because my license was never suspended... but apparently i didn't pay the twenty dollar court costs. So without a letter or anything i found out about this.



Something similar happened to me. I got a ticket and was using a payment plan to pay it off. I moved while doing this.  I thought I sent in all the payments, but there was one more I needed to do. We moved about 2 months after I sent in what I thought was the last payment and I changed my address with DMV and everything and setup a forwarder with the post office, but somehow all the reminders went to my old house instead of my new one.  All except the intent to suspend notice! Luckily I was able to get it taken care of right away before the suspension actually happened.


----------



## exodus (Nov 23, 2012)

NVRob said:


> If you can't sign on on time to your 0400 shift don't :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing bid it.
> 
> I get one more late call because of this guy and its not going to be pretty. I signed up for 4 12s not 4 14s.
> 
> I'm :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing heated right now.



Not the first time I take it?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 23, 2012)

exodus said:


> Something similar happened to me. I got a ticket and was using a payment plan to pay it off. I moved while doing this.  I thought I sent in all the payments, but there was one more I needed to do. We moved about 2 months after I sent in what I thought was the last payment and I changed my address with DMV and everything and setup a forwarder with the post office, but somehow all the reminders went to my old house instead of my new one.  All except the intent to suspend notice! Luckily I was able to get it taken care of right away before the suspension actually happened.



Yea, the county this happened in is notorious for doing Crap like this


----------



## exodus (Nov 23, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Yea, the county this happened in is notorious for doing Crap like this



I got even extra lucky because when I turned in my DMV record it still shows the "suspension" but it is "set aside".  It makes no sense, if something gets set aside on the DMV pull, it should be taken off.  But to my point, this is when I was looking for a job and luckily that didn't scare them off!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 23, 2012)

Been driving all day. I never thought I'd be so happy to see Delaware.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 23, 2012)

Did a little patch trading while I was in NY.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 23, 2012)

firefite said:


> Did a little patch trading while I was in NY.



Cool


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 23, 2012)

That's very cool. I was into the patch collecting for a while. Now, I just have one from each place I've worked or volunteered, from my first fire company in 1987 to my current agency. I haven't framed them or anything... I don't quite know what to do with them.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 23, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> That's very cool. I was into the patch collecting for a while. Now, I just have one from each place I've worked or volunteered, from my first fire company in 1987 to my current agency. I haven't framed them or anything... I don't quite know what to do with them.



This is the only patch from another company I have. I'm not into patch collecting. This one I'm going to frame along with other stuff that I received from my first deployment to Sandy.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 23, 2012)

That's a cool idea.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 23, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> That's very cool. I was into the patch collecting for a while. Now, I just have one from each place I've worked or volunteered, from my first fire company in 1987 to my current agency. I haven't framed them or anything... I don't quite know what to do with them.



I've got all my agency patches (except for one in Colorado) and all my cert patches... I'm gonna be laquering them onto an old wooden backboard eventually, then hanging it up.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 23, 2012)

firefite said:


> This is the only patch from another company I have. I'm not into patch collecting. This one I'm going to frame along with other stuff that I received from my first deployment to Sandy.



If you remind me in January il give you all the patches off one of my FDNY uniforms.

There are 6 of them per shirt.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 23, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> If you remind me in January il give you all the patches off one of my FDNY uniforms.
> 
> There are 6 of them per shirt.



Nice! Ill definatly hit you up in January!


----------



## Achilles (Nov 23, 2012)

How does high frequency affect the CNS or the human body for that matter?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 23, 2012)

Had a suspected pontine bleed.

Partner and I couldn't get the tube. 10mg of Valium is so worthless. Even more so by the fact that we don't have etomidate right now... Wish we had RSI.

RT/EM doc couldn't get the tube either had to get anesthia with a glide scope to come down...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 23, 2012)

That's lame. Trying to do DFI with less than optimal meds is a recipe for disaster. 

I feel for you bro.

Was it a tough tube due to not being able to get the patient flaccid enough for adequate jaw excursion or just poor visibility? If it was just a bad view, did you try a bougie?


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 23, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Had a suspected pontine bleed.
> 
> Partner and I couldn't get the tube. 10mg of Valium is so worthless. Even more so by the fact that we don't have etomidate right now... Wish we had RSI.
> 
> RT/EM doc couldn't get the tube either had to get anesthia with a glide scope to come down...



With diazepam?

Might as well have just clubbed him over the head, probably would have worked better.


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 23, 2012)

I love bougies


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 23, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> With diazepam?
> 
> Might as well have just clubbed him over the head, probably would have worked better.



It was a her. A very gross her. She was half naked lying on literally 1" of dust in a small messy room with no lights. Defecated as well. 4" toenails...

10 of Valium was enough to get the blade in but not to stop her from blocking tube insertion.




n7lxi said:


> That's lame. Trying to do DFI with less than optimal meds is a recipe for disaster.
> 
> I feel for you bro.
> 
> Was it a tough tube due to not being able to get the patient flaccid enough for adequate jaw excursion or just poor visibility? If it was just a bad view, did you try a bougie?



She was very anterior but I was able to see the arytnoids and epiglottis enough to try and get the tube in but it was just too tight even with a smaller tube. (Tried a 7.5 first)

Even stuck two rolled up sheets under her to get a better view but she just wouldn't let us in.  They had no luck in the ER until they got a glide scope and succs.



just went and checked on her and her CT was actually negative. Doc said they have nothing yet she's on a vent awaiting further tests. He said possibly a large ischemic stroke but he doubts it especially being on Coumadin.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alright everyone. If you voted and your casting met the criteria as set forth by BBG several pages back, you are eligible to receive a free pony! 

However, the pickup location has been changed from Tibet to Billings, Montana, where I am currently, with a load of ponies for all approved voters.

To prove your eligibility, and to verify your membership at emtlife, please appear in front of the courthouse between 2230 and 2232 tonight with a autographed print out of Jon's 631st post, a transmission verification of your vote in Morse Code from am approved country and your screen-name and those of the candidates on the ballot tattooed in cyrillic on the 1000 year old preserved hide of a Siberian Blue Squirrel with the tail still attached.

Thanks and see you all soon!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 24, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Alright everyone. If you voted and your casting met the criteria as set forth by BBG several pages back, you are eligible to receive a free pony!
> 
> However, the pickup location has been changed from Tibet to Billings, Montana, where I am currently, with a load of ponies for all approved voters.
> 
> ...



Might want to fix your signature, now that the polls are closed.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 24, 2012)

Tetracaine sure makes pepper spray tolerable....


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 24, 2012)

Also, I like turtles.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 24, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Tetracaine sure makes pepper spray tolerable....



Nobody wins whenever pepper spray is discharged. Especially outdoors. Always end up taking the perp and the user to the hospital.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 24, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Nobody wins whenever pepper spray is discharged. Especially outdoors. Always end up taking the perp and the user to the hospital.



But it's great for clearing out your sinuses when they are stuffed up.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 24, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> But it's great for clearing out your sinuses when they are stuffed up.



I prefer Chipotle.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 24, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I prefer Chipotle.



I agree with this. Chipotle is also great for clearing out your system if you know what I mean. Although Taco Bell takes it to explosive levels...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 24, 2012)

exodus said:


> Not the first time I take it?



I've gotten off on time 3 maybe 4 times since this shift bid started 2 months ago...

I work 4x12s...

You do the math lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> If you can't sign on on time to your 0400 shift don't :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing bid it.
> 
> I get one more late call because of this guy and its not going to be pretty. I signed up for 4 12s not 4 14s.



At my last agency, my relief had a tendency to show 5-10 minutes after the normal start of shift, and thus me getting a late call was not unusual, which meant if we transported, it was a 3 hour turn around time (yay rural EMS).  AND she lived within 5 minutes of the station!


Kick is, she got promoted to Captain, much to the chagrin and surprise of nearly everyone in the county.   Rumors abound about who, I mean how, she did it, BUT I do know nearly everyone, including myself, left shortly afterword.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 24, 2012)

That sucks.

If my shift ends at 11:00, our unit gets put on a 15 minute mark at 10:45 which puts us as last priority for assignment unless we are across the street from it.

At 11:00 our system automatically logs us off, doesn't matter if relief is here yet. I have to wait for my relief to show up to pass off narcotics or I can lock them up in the safe. If the person is a few minutes late I take the 15 minutes OT (after 7 minutes I get 15) and head home.

Assuming people know what time your unit logs off, they will usually pick up the job for you if you get called in your last half hour. Just have to go over the air and tell dispatch you are closer.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 24, 2012)

If the level is decent enough, my agency sends us a coverage truck an hour before our end of shift time.  30 minutes before our end of shift, we're cleared back to the station unavailable for everything but Priority 1 (Delta and Echo, high level) calls.  If for some reason we aren't back at the station and the clock passes our EOS time, dispatch can't even ask if we'd like to take a call, we don't exist.  


When it works, it works.  When it doesn't, you find yourself staring at the computer screen, seeing priority 1 after priority 1 pop up around your icon racing back to the station, knowing full well that dispatch planned those calls and coached the callers on what to say just to get your to stay late :glare:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 24, 2012)

My EOS time is 1800. At 1700 we sometimes get coverage. We are available to take any call until we clock out. 

We signed a contract with our company saying that we can be held over 2 hours past our EOS without a choice. After 2 hours dispatch has to ask us.


----------



## Chris07 (Nov 24, 2012)

Random thought of the day:

Time to complete a paper PCR: 15 minutes.
Time to complete an ePCR: 30 minutes.

Something seems wrong here...


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 24, 2012)

I wonder when the Dialysis mobiles will make the switch to EPCR in LA......


----------



## Achilles (Nov 24, 2012)

Chris07 said:


> Random thought of the day:
> 
> Time to complete a paper PCR: 15 minutes.
> Time to complete an ePCR: 30 minutes.
> ...



And an epcr uses more paper :wacko:


----------



## Wheel (Nov 24, 2012)

Our dispatch pulls us 45 min before we're supposed to clock out so we can refuel, restock, and wash the truck. Also good is that so far I have yet to see a mandatory hold-over.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 24, 2012)

Trying to introduce my parents to Settlers of Cantan. I might have made a $45 mistake...


----------



## Chris07 (Nov 24, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> I wonder when the Dialysis mobiles will make the switch to EPCR in LA......



Never. Not worth the money. Why spend $5000 on a single unit when you can use paper? Not to mention epcrs require a large back end to store all of the data. Believe it or not electronic data has higher standards of privacy than paper data. An epcr needs to be encrypted and hard to access, where paper PCRs can be shoved in a box and stored behind a cheap locked door.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 24, 2012)

What about Orange County requiring all ambulance companies to have ePCR sometime in 2013?


----------



## Chris07 (Nov 24, 2012)

Then be prepared to see some of the most ragtag ePCRs you've ever seen. 

Or maybe you'll see a Kindlefire HD with an ePCR app


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 24, 2012)

Chris07 said:


> Then be prepared to see some of the most ragtag ePCRs you've ever seen.
> 
> Or maybe you'll see a Kindlefire HD with an ePCR app



hahahahaha seriously. I guess you don't need a heavy duty tough book to keep track of Mrs. Snooglebiven's dialysis trips.


----------



## Jon (Nov 24, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I've got all my agency patches (except for one in Colorado) and all my cert patches... I'm gonna be laquering them onto an old wooden backboard eventually, then hanging it up.



That's gonna need to be a huge backboard!





Achilles said:


> How does high frequency affect the CNS or the human body for that matter?



As in high frequency radio waves? Depends. At high powers, you can get burns.





JPINFV said:


> Trying to introduce my parents to Settlers of Cantan. I might have made a $45 mistake...



You're more of a nerd than I thought. 





Chris07 said:


> Then be prepared to see some of the most ragtag ePCRs you've ever seen.
> 
> Or maybe you'll see a Kindlefire HD with an ePCR app



A word doc with editable fields.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 24, 2012)

Jon said:


> That's gonna need to be a huge backboard!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I haven't worked at THAT many places... yet...


----------



## Anjel (Nov 24, 2012)

Can you take pictures of an MVA and show people, as long as no identifying markers or pts?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Can you take pictures of an MVA and show people, as long as no identifying markers or pts?



As long as it doesn't have any bearing on patient confidentiality and it is not a crime scene.

If you are a bystander passing by you can do whatever you want.


Personally I think it is poor practice to take pictures and post them on facebook like many of my volly brethren enjoy doing. If the accident is just unreal, I may take a picture for my own sake on the phone but I almost never take a picture of anything.



I see ER doctors take pictures of patient injuries on the smartphones all the time. I'm sure its to show a surgeon but I'm sure that picture makes it to outside of work discussion if its an interesting patient.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a picture taken by another medic on scene. He sent it to me. I just don't want to be in trouble for having it. 

A convertible went through two fences and 6 feet into a cement building.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I have a picture taken by another medic on scene. He sent it to me. I just don't want to be in trouble for having it.
> 
> A convertible went through two fences and 6 feet into a cement building.



You weren't involved in patient care. You can have whatever you want unless you are directly linked to the confidentiality of that patient.


News reporters take pictures of whatever they want.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 24, 2012)

No I was on scene. Just didn't take the pic myself. 

I think I'll just keep it for my private collection lol just in case


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2012)

We have a "no photos ever" on scene policy. The only camera allowed is the county owed camera in the supervisor truck. Kind of silly, if you ask me. I'm used to talking pic of the vehicle for the doc when I'm on bad MVAs.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 24, 2012)

Im jealous of those of you that coverage for end of shift or cant be used after your end time.

I just get stuck. If we arent back at the station we are subject to any emergency if we are closest. Or in my unit's case an emergent CCT call. If we are posted in an area for coverage we just have to wait till a unit clears and can take our place. That gets real nervous knowing we are past our EOS and hoping an emergency doesnt come out because its instant being off way late.

Dispatch makes a decent effort to get us back to the station on time..But if we're away from it we are subject to any emergency call.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Nov 24, 2012)

So I tried out Brazilian Jujitsu yesterday. I ended up being there for 3 hours. I have multiple mat burns, I am sore everywhere and I am pretty sure my knees and chest are going to be bruised but it was awesome. I am defiantly going to start taking it.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 24, 2012)

MassEMT-B said:


> So I tried out Brazilian Jujitsu yesterday. I ended up being there for 3 hours. I have multiple mat burns, I am sore everywhere and I am pretty sure my knees and chest are going to be bruised but it was awesome. I am defiantly going to start taking it.



Hapkido is better


----------



## Chris07 (Nov 24, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Im jealous of those of you that coverage for end of shift or cant be used after your end time.
> 
> I just get stuck. If we arent back at the station we are subject to any emergency if we are closest. Or in my unit's case an emergent CCT call. If we are posted in an area for coverage we just have to wait till a unit clears and can take our place. That gets real nervous knowing we are past our EOS and hoping an emergency doesnt come out because its instant being off way late.
> 
> Dispatch makes a decent effort to get us back to the station on time..But if we're away from it we are subject to any emergency call.



Although it sucks to get held over, there is one slight benefit to it...double time. I'm on a 12 hour car so anything that holds me over means double time on the books. I'm not sure if its a regional thing (after 8 hours time and a half, 12+ = double time) but that is what helps me stay positive while being held over.

As a rule I typically don't make plans for nights I work. So I typically don't mind being held over.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 24, 2012)

Chris07 said:


> Although it sucks to get held over, there is one slight benefit to it...double time. I'm on a 12 hour car so anything that holds me over means double time on the books. I'm not sure if its a regional thing (after 8 hours time and a half, 12+ = double time) but that is what helps me stay positive while being held over.
> 
> As a rule I typically don't make plans for nights I work. So I typically don't mind being held over.



For us it just adds hours and after we go over 40 in the pay week it becomes time and half OT. 

Usually I don't mind but then there are the shifts when we just wanna go home.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 24, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Usually I don't mind but then there are the shifts when we just wanna go home.



That's me, every shift.


The slight increase in pay is not worth it to me to stay late, even by 1 minute.   Especially if I'm supposed to be back in 12 hours.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 24, 2012)

Working my first roller derby. It's...  interesting to say the least


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm in the middle of stinking nowhere in Wyoming and I still have cell service. I'm amazed.


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 24, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Working my first roller derby. It's...  interesting to say the least



I went to my first roller derby the weekend before Halloween.  I thought the same thing, but it was fun!  (My brother's girlfriend is a derby girl.)


----------



## DeepFreeze (Nov 24, 2012)

Is anyone done with their holiday shopping yet?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 24, 2012)

DeepFreeze said:


> Is anyone done with their holiday shopping yet?



Haven't even started yet :unsure:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 24, 2012)

I've been a shut in all week, studying for my paramedic class written and skills finals. No shopping for this guy -_-


----------



## Achilles (Nov 24, 2012)

Haven't even started holiday shopping either. But I'm asking Santa for a medical dictionary and the book "In Stitches" 




Anyone try this iPhone case?
I'v managed to break three otter boxes' 
https://www.lunatik.com/products/taktik


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 24, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Haven't even started holiday shopping either. But I'm asking Santa for a medical dictionary and the book "In Stitches"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who buys medical dictionaries anymore? Heard of the Internet?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 24, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Who buys medical dictionaries anymore? Heard of the Internet?



That's great if you always have internet and electrical power.  Sometimes, low tech is the most reliable solution.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 24, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Who buys medical dictionaries anymore? Heard of the Internet?


The internet is helpful However, they're some words that are just so difficult to find and the sites you do find them on often don't contain the etymology 


ffemt8978 said:


> That's great if you always have internet and electrical power.  Sometimes, low tech is the most reliable solution.



Yes!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 24, 2012)

Non-functional cruise control, inoperative speedometer, and half the lights in the instrument cluster are on, including the service engine soon light......

And I'm in the stinking middle of Wyoming. No dealers or mechanics I can locate that are open today for literally hundreds of miles around.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2012)

My student is a white cloud. She can ride anytime!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 24, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> My student is a white cloud. She can ride anytime!



Ha that would be awesome to do some clinical rides with you. 

Or about 10 other people on here.


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 24, 2012)

DeepFreeze said:


> Is anyone done with their holiday shopping yet?



I've only got two gifts left to buy - as soon as I figure out what to get.  However, I have 3 gifts that I have to make.  Two of them are cut out, and will be the quickest ones to get done.  For the third gift, I am making a pair of dolls and clothes.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ha that would be awesome to do some clinical rides with you.
> 
> Or about 10 other people on here.



Well, thanks. We do have fun!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 24, 2012)

What an amazing family portrait


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 24, 2012)

That kid looks like she's planning her escape...:rofl:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hahahaha seriously. I wonder what became of that kid, and if he has a fear of turtles. Particularly large turtles I assume.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Hahahaha seriously. I wonder what became of that kid, and if he has a fear of turtles. Particularly large turtles I assume.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 24, 2012)

Or the opposite. You sir, I believe have solved the mystery of the ninja turtle kid's whereabouts.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 24, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Or the opposite. You sir, I believe have solved the mystery of the ninja turtle kid's whereabouts.



On the set of "Walking Dead"?


----------



## medic417 (Nov 24, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ha that would be awesome to do some clinical rides with you.
> 
> Or about 10 other people on here.



Didn't know you felt that way about me ma'am.  I'm flattered.


----------



## CritterNurse (Nov 24, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ponies dead you take rat now.



Ooh! You're giving out rats? What kind? Do you have a neutered blue hooded dumbo rex?


----------



## Jambi (Nov 24, 2012)

Made from Scratch Biscuits this am for breakfast.  Made extra to go along with my stew that is simmering on the stove.  

P.S.  I don't care for Thanksgiving food.  Except for sweet potatoes, those things rock.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2012)

Nova Scotia is looking better and better. My fiancé is from there and I think if we could sell the houses, we'd go tomorrow.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 24, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Didn't know you felt that way about me ma'am.  I'm flattered.



I'd do a ride with you in a heartbeat... ;-)


----------



## Jon (Nov 24, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Haven't even started holiday shopping either. But I'm asking Santa for a medical dictionary and the book "In Stitches"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I demolish OtterBoxes on a regular basis. But they still protect the phone. If you buy it through AT&T, they replace it for a year - not a bad deal.



Anyway, I'm off to the bar to say goodbye to a friend headed off to Kuwait for a year with the Army.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 24, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Anyone try this iPhone case?
> I'v managed to break three otter boxes'
> https://www.lunatik.com/products/taktik



Otter Boxes really arent that great. Ive had better luck with a case from Seidio.

The LifeProof cases look good as well. 

The Lunatik looks amazing---but the price tag. Wow


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 24, 2012)

Just got done talking to one of the RNs at our trauma center. So far today they have had 10 helicopters land all bringing in trauma patients from an off-roading place called Glamis. Talk about a busy day.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 24, 2012)

Election results are posted:  http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=32879


----------



## Achilles (Nov 24, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Election results are posted:  http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=32879



Awe man my vote didn't count :sad:

SHFD; ya that's what turns me away as well, although that case looks pretty badass.
I've returned the otter box (every time it broke) got a new one and then the phone broke (again)


----------



## Anjel (Nov 24, 2012)

I have the life proof. I love it. I can take pics under water.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 24, 2012)

They want 180$ for this case. Maybe I should have bought the 100$ iPhone insurance


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 24, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Awe man my vote didn't count :sad:
> 
> SHFD; ya that's what turns me away as well, although that case looks pretty badass.
> I've returned the otter box (every time it broke) got a new one and then the phone broke (again)



Same problems my coworkers have had. Otter Boxes havnt protected their phones. 

Ive got this Seidio for 2 years and love it. 

http://www.seidioonline.com/apple-iphone-4-convert-case-holster-black-p/bd4-hkr4iph4v.htm

Ill replace it soon with a LifeProof just to have something different.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm also rockin' the Siedio. I picked it up for my iPhone 4S at EMS Today.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 25, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I'm also rockin' the Siedio. I picked it up for my iPhone 4S at EMS Today.



Excuse me Mr. CL, I'd like to congratulate you. Please don't warn me  h34r:


----------



## Jambi (Nov 25, 2012)

This sums up my day






This one is purely for my ego.






...and yes, I am still procrastinating...  :wacko:


----------



## Jon (Nov 25, 2012)

I've never done any damage that disqualified me from getting Apple to do a phone swap.

I last used a Lifeproof on my iPhone 4. Right now, I'm using an Otterbox on my iPhone 5, I need to find something better. Probably lifeproof.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Nov 25, 2012)

Ugh, I have OR time starting tomorrow and I am so nervous for it. Now time for reading my book all day so I at least don't look like the biggest moron they have ever seen :sad:.


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 25, 2012)

Did anyone get the license plate of the Mack truck that hit me? Ugh!! Raging headache, body aches, fever, and cough. And we've all got it. Not fun.....


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 25, 2012)

MassEMT-B said:


> Ugh, I have OR time starting tomorrow and I am so nervous for it. Now time for reading my book all day so I at least don't look like the biggest moron they have ever seen :sad:.



Rule 1 of the OR...


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 25, 2012)

Ugh.  Date last night.  Tonight her parents want to meet me.  Her dads a cop, therefor armed.


Probably doesn't help that she spent the night last night (though I SWEAR nothing happened)


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 25, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Ugh.  Date last night.  Tonight her parents want to meet me.  Her dads a cop, therefor armed.
> 
> 
> Probably doesn't help that she spent the night last night (though I SWEAR nothing happened)



My woman's father is a retired NYC ESU (SWAT) deputy inspector.

Nicest guy in the world, but I was still worried for my life when he accidentally found out she's on birth control...


----------



## Aidey (Nov 25, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Ugh.  Date last night.  Tonight her parents want to meet me.  Her dads a cop, therefor armed.
> 
> 
> *Probably doesn't help that she spent the night last night (though I SWEAR nothing happened)*



That is probably why they want to meet you. :rofl:


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 25, 2012)

Aidey said:


> That is probably why they want to meet you. :rofl:



Most likely.  It was more of a convenience thing than anything else.  She'd been up since 2am for work and we had a drink.  Doesn't bode well for a lengthy drive home around midnight.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 25, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> My woman's father is a retired NYC ESU (SWAT) deputy inspector.
> 
> Nicest guy in the world, but I was still worried for my life when he accidentally found out she's on birth control...



It helps with hormonal balance.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2012)

Ugh... my eight hour shift turned into a twenty hour shift  I'm freaking wiped.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 25, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh... my eight hour shift turned into a twenty hour shift  I'm freaking wiped.



Gotta get that bread dawg


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 25, 2012)

Bread?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 25, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Bread?



It's slang for an item not often seen by those working in EMS - money.
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bread


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 25, 2012)

Just purchased the Samsung Galaxy 3.  Not sure I like how big it is.  Might switch it for the iPhone 5.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 25, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> It's slang for an item not often seen by those working in EMS - money.
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bread


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 25, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Just purchased the Samsung Galaxy 3.  Not sure I like how big it is.  Might switch it for the iPhone 5.



I have the iPhone 4S and have no desire for the iPhone 5.

It's a weird elongated shape and the charging cables cost an arm and a leg for spares. Or the adapter...

Apple has dropped the ball since losing Steve Jobs. The iPad mini is disgraceful by comparison to other 7 inch tablets and they want $430 for it...

I hear good things about the Droid Max HD from Motorola.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 25, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I have the iPhone 4S and have no desire for the iPhone 5.
> 
> It's a weird elongated shape and the charging cables cost an arm and a leg for spares. Or the adapter...
> 
> ...



As evidenced by their worldwide litigation strategy - If you can no longer innovate, litigate.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 25, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> As evidenced by their worldwide litigation strategy - If you can no longer innovate, litigate.



I think the only apple product I truly want is a 27" iMac. But realistically, for a price tag of $2,000 I can do much better and build my own.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Just purchased the Samsung Galaxy 3.  Not sure I like how big it is.  Might switch it for the iPhone 5.



I've had one for a few months. i love it


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Gotta get that bread dawg



It was kinda nice since it was ALL OT... Gonna go buy me a rifle too I think


----------



## medic417 (Nov 25, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> It was kinda nice since it was ALL OT... Gonna go buy me a rifle too I think



You're taking this CL post a little serious don't you?:wacko:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 25, 2012)

medic417 said:


> You're taking this CL post a little serious don't you?:wacko:



:rofl:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 25, 2012)

Niners for the win?


----------



## exodus (Nov 25, 2012)

Anyone here play WoW?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 25, 2012)

No WoW on my end. I saw what that does to people thanks to South Park :rofl:


----------



## Achilles (Nov 25, 2012)

exodus said:


> Anyone here play WoW?



Nope I stick to counter strike 1.6 and Day z and Arma.
Fast65 might though, speaking of fast, where has he been?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2012)

medic417 said:


> You're taking this CL post a little serious don't you?:wacko:



That's only when I get a good long range setup going.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2012)

exodus said:


> Anyone here play WoW?



I used to... Quit before I started medic school again.. Have been debating getting back into it


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 25, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Nope I stick to counter strike 1.6 and Day z and Arma.
> Fast65 might though, speaking of fast, where has he been?


Probably playing an epic, week long session of WoW.



TransportJockey said:


> That's only when I get a good long range setup going.



6.5 Grendel


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Probably playing an epic, week long session of WoW.
> 
> 
> 
> 6.5 Grendel



I'm just now getting a .223 again for three gun (just put down a layaway payment for an Aero Precision AR) and actually am looking at getting my stamp for a suppressor and running a 300blk setup when I get the money for another upper. Glass will take more time to save up for though.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 25, 2012)

Norv Turner just got signed to a 6 year extension.....


----------



## Jambi (Nov 25, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Norv Turner just got signed to a 6 year extension.....



Guess that means 6 more years of no super bowl for the chargers...lol

Go Broncos!


----------



## Jambi (Nov 25, 2012)

exodus said:


> Anyone here play WoW?



Never touched it. I do play SWTOR, I typically stick to single player strategy and RPG style games.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 25, 2012)

Seriously :rofl: The Broncos are looking mighty good right about now.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 25, 2012)

So on my deployment to New York my supervisor looses his Debit card. Medic partner's Debit card gets canceled because he used it at a place that wasn't secure. Now my Credit card gets canceled after $1,100+ of pending charges from NM (never been there). 

We hit the trifecta.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 25, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Nope I stick to counter strike 1.6 and Day z and Arma.
> Fast65 might though, speaking of fast, where has he been?


CS:S and DayZ for me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2012)

firefite said:


> So on my deployment to New York my supervisor looses his Debit card. Medic partner's Debit card gets canceled because he used it at a place that wasn't secure. Now my Credit card gets canceled after $1,100+ of pending charges from NM (never been there).
> 
> We hit the trifecta.



Oops sorry about that man. Thanks fir the new laptop though lol


----------



## Jon (Nov 25, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Ugh.  Date last night.  Tonight her parents want to meet me.  Her dads a cop, therefor armed.
> 
> 
> Probably doesn't help that she spent the night last night (though I SWEAR nothing happened)



What's the big deal with her dad having a gun?
I don't usually go on dates WITHOUT one. 



ffemt8978 said:


> 6.5 Grendel



Nah, I'm thinking .300blk.



TransportJockey said:


> I'm just not getting a .223 again for three gun (just put down a layaway payment for an Aero Precision AR) and actually am looking at getting my stamp for a suppressor and running a 300blk setup when I get the money for another upper. Glass will take more time to save up for though.



Yeah. My kinda guy.
Think I'm gonna get a stamp for my lower and SBR it. Then the can.

As for optics, I'm running a EoTech XPS w/ a 3x. Works pretty nice.


----------



## Chris07 (Nov 25, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Never touched it. I do play SWTOR, I typically stick to single player strategy and RPG style games.



Skyrim. 'nough said. I'm not usually into RPGs but Skyrim is absolutely awesome.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 25, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Oops sorry about that man. Thanks fir the new laptop though lol



Next time at least give me a heads up haha


----------



## exodus (Nov 25, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I used to... Quit before I started medic school again.. Have been debating getting back into it



Shoot me your email, I'll send you a scroll or ressurection, it gives you a free level 85 character and all blues to start out on.  

The upgrade for pandaria deluxe edition (comes with a flying mount, a cool companion and a few other things) is also on sale for today and I think tomorrow for 20 bucks instead of 50.

http://us.battle.net/wow/en/services/digital-deluxe/


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 25, 2012)

Jon said:


> What's the big deal with her dad having a gun?
> I don't usually go on dates WITHOUT one.



I had mine on me last night, she had a knife on her, and she LOVES handguns, even though she technically can't buy one for a couple of years 




TransportJockey said:


> I'm just now getting a .223 again for three gun (just put down a layaway payment for an Aero Precision AR) and actually am looking at getting my stamp for a suppressor and running a 300blk setup when I get the money for another upper. Glass will take more time to save up for though.



I've been EXTREMELY tempted lately of getting an AR pistol.  Plus I get to circumvent the stupid illegal SBR tax the ATF imposes and still have the same outcome, minus an adjustable stock.  

I have a 9mm for my CHL right now... I can't decide what I want to buy next... a .22 handgun, .22 rifle, shotgun, or a "deadly back assault baby killing" weapon.


I love the look of this:


----------



## Anjel (Nov 25, 2012)

Just did an interesting BLS ICU to ICU transfer.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Just did an interesting BLS ICU to ICU transfer.



And why was it interesting?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 25, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> It's slang for an item not often seen by those working in EMS - money.
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bread



No wonder I don't know.....


----------



## Anjel (Nov 25, 2012)

Well I've never been to the ICU. Lol

Pt had a pain pump, two large Bore IVs each with a liter of NS, and a Foley. She had been ejected from a car and thrown 75ft yesterday. 

We had to C-collar and back board her while on the bed. 

And go lights and sirens to the next ICU 

That was the most advanced Basic transport I've done haha

Oh she had and open tib fib fracture, C6 and C7 fracture and L3 and L4.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2012)

How was it a basic transport with two ivs going? Just curious


----------



## exodus (Nov 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Well I've never been to the ICU. Lol
> 
> Pt had a pain pump, two large Bore IVs each with a liter of NS, and a Foley. She had been ejected from a car and thrown 75ft yesterday.
> 
> ...



Just curious, why was she C-Spined and why did you transport code?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 25, 2012)

Smells like California.....particularly Southern California. Hmmmmm?


----------



## exodus (Nov 25, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Smells like California.....particularly Southern California. Hmmmmm?



Nope she's out east.  h34r:


----------



## exodus (Nov 25, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> How was it a basic transport with two ivs going? Just curious



Out here NS can be flowing as long as the nurse sets it up before transport.

EditCA pump is also acceptable as long as it's locked.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 25, 2012)

Spidey sense has been a bit off lately.....damn febreeze! I curse you febreeze!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 25, 2012)

exodus said:


> Just curious, why was she C-Spined and why did you transport code?



Everything that was done was a specific doctors orders. 

They wanted her on the board for transport precaution. The IVs we could take were NS so BLS. And the PCA was locked. 

So it was a BLS transport technically, and OKd by our medical director.


----------



## exodus (Nov 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Everything that was done was a specific doctors orders.
> 
> They wanted her on the board for transport precaution. The IVs we could take were NS so BLS. And the PCA was locked.
> 
> So it was a BLS transport technically, and OKd by our medical director.



Sounds sketchy, I don't know why they don't just use a paramedic or CCT/RN and make it safer. Not like they're paying for it!

ICU transports are always fun, when I worked in diego we ALWAYS had 5150's out of the ICU!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 25, 2012)

ICU transports are always exciting. For instance, I had to do a bariatric (440lbs) transport with 2 EMTs, an RN, and an RT on board. Patient was intubated and on a ventilator, had IV pumps going with Fentanyl, Propofol, Nimbex, and Procainamide. Prior to our arrival, the patient had kept going into runs of VTAC and was cardioverted 8 times in 5 hours. During our 20 minute transport, the patient was cardioverted 2 times. A lot of sphincter puckering occurred during that wild ride.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 25, 2012)

exodus said:


> Sounds sketchy, I don't know why they don't just use a paramedic or CCT/RN and make it safer. Not like they're paying for it!
> 
> ICU transports are always fun, when I worked in diego we ALWAYS had 5150's out of the ICU!




There's a hospital in Chino that boards their 5150s in the ICU. I've never figured it out and no one has been able to give an actual answer why the 5150s are in the ICU. Thankfully (on multiple levels), there aren't many ICU patients there generally.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2012)

I love critical care type ift runs. As i sit,  I'm monitoring a patient on a propofol, norepi, and potassium drip..  plus prbc running in, and on my vent.


----------



## exodus (Nov 25, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> There's a hospital in Chino that boards their 5150s in the ICU. I've never figured it out and no one has been able to give an actual answer why the 5150s are in the ICU. Thankfully (on multiple levels), there aren't many ICU patients there generally.



All of ours were because the 5150's tried going crazy like destroying equipment in the ER status so they intubated them and let them think about it a few days.  Not one of my 5150's from the ICU ever gave me trouble...


----------



## exodus (Nov 25, 2012)

Party in chat by the way yall.


----------



## CANDawg (Nov 25, 2012)

Just got home from writing my EMR registration exams. Passed the practical (despite my best efforts to the contrary), now the long 2-3 week wait for the written exam results. 

It's funny how you can be confident as hell walking out of the exam room, and then your brain starts using the time to worry. :unsure:


----------



## Jon (Nov 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Everything that was done was a specific doctors orders.
> 
> They wanted her on the board for transport precaution. The IVs we could take were NS so BLS. And the PCA was locked.
> 
> So it was a BLS transport technically, and OKd by our medical director.



That's shady as heck. No tele?

In PA, flowing IV's are ALS, but I'm pretty sure my company would have done it ALS just because of common sense. .


----------



## Anjel (Nov 25, 2012)

Lol no the pt wasn't on a monitor and all VS stable. I argued till I was blue that it should go ALS just in case, but I was surrounded by doctors who said they couldn't justify an ALS transport.

Edit: I said if she was unstable enough that she needed a code transport, then it should go ALS


----------



## Jon (Nov 25, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I love critical care type ift runs. As i sit,  I'm monitoring a patient on a propofol, norepi, and potassium drip..  plus prbc running in, and on my vent.



Wait - you can watch blood?

By the state, I can only do the Vent and Potassium. Rest would need to be stopped or I'd need our RN.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 25, 2012)

So bored! Been sitting at the station for 3 hours watching TV because my partner went home early.

Atleast I got to sedate a violent drunk earlier. Sadly he got blood all over my sleeve. :/


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2012)

Jon said:


> Wait - you can watch blood?
> 
> By the state, I can only do the Vent and Potassium. Rest would need to be stopped or I'd need our RN.



I can monitor blood with no pump, and our state aske has a broad scope


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Lol no the pt wasn't on a monitor and all VS stable. I argued till I was blue that it should go ALS just in case, but I was surrounded by doctors who said they couldn't justify an ALS transport.



Pit me with those doctors and I'd be justifying an ALS transport...  They clearly don't know what qualifies as what.  

It's probably being paid for by the hospital so they want to pay the lower rate.




Jon said:


> Wait - you can watch blood?
> 
> By the state, I can only do the Vent and Potassium. Rest would need to be stopped or I'd need our RN.



I've transported blood before.  No need for an RN (Not like they add anything to the game...) Infact, one of my transports out when I was in Dallas at another agency was a patient with 2 bags of packed red blood going, a bag of platlets, a bag of calcium gluconate, a bag of potassium, and 2 bags of saline.... all at the same time... while he was fighting the restrains from one ICU to the other.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 25, 2012)

Seriously, after being okayed to go BLS by "Doctors" with patients of chief complaints of "Possible CVA", "Chest Pain", "Abdominal pain", etc. I think it would behoove a provider to go with their gut and use their judgement. Think about all the things that could have gone wrong on that call. What could a Basic do as opposed to a RN/Paramedic? Always err on the side of caution, no matter what. Don't get caught in a extremely risky situation. No matter what, us prehospital personnel usually get the blame. We should do our part and prevent those situations. Ok, I'll get off my soapbox.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 25, 2012)

I know of one paramedic crew that had a similar transport they thought should be flown instead of ground transport.  Doc insisted on ground transport, so they started.  Once they got out of town (and state) they called for a helo to meet them at an interchange on the interstate.  Patient was then flown to the next hospital.  Sending doc was furious, but evidently patient condition changed during transport so the paramedic crew felt justified in calling for flight.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 25, 2012)

Jon said:


> Wait - you can watch blood?



Even California allows paramedics to monitor blood on CCTs.


----------



## Chris07 (Nov 25, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Even California allows paramedics to monitor blood on CCTs.


You mean there is something a CA medic can do that others cannot?

Interesting though, I thought blood was an RN thing in CA.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 26, 2012)

Chris07 said:


> You mean there is something a CA medic can do that others cannot?
> 
> Interesting though, I thought blood was an RN thing in CA.



It sounds like CCT only not all medics.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 26, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> It sounds like CCT only not all medics.



Here all medics can do it for IFT


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 26, 2012)

Chris07 said:


> You mean there is something a CA medic can do that others cannot?
> 
> Interesting though, I thought blood was an RN thing in CA.




Here's OC's protocol page for blood. Note that OC only uses fire medics and there isn't a difference between regular and CCT medics. 

http://www.ochealthinfo.com/docs/me...lines/10 Procedures/ALS Procedures/PR-200.pdf


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 26, 2012)

Driving through Oklahoma today. I like this state.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 26, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Driving through Oklahoma today. I like this state.



Where are you headed to?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 26, 2012)

Texas. Tyler area.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 26, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Did anyone get the license plate of the Mack truck that hit me? Ugh!! Raging headache, body aches, fever, and cough. And we've all got it. Not fun.....



Ya I think it started with FML... 

It came to Michigan last night and hit me too. Mine is the Pre sick headache, body ache, baby cough and I'm already miserable


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 26, 2012)

Bad news for you then, cause I'm not really feeling any better this morning.  I got the kid to school, so now I am going to go back to bed.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 26, 2012)

I had it a few weeks ago. Turned into strep. Zpak, Claritin and Flonase was the cure for me.


----------



## OfficerEvenEMT (Nov 26, 2012)

Dumb Ways to Die

THIS IS HYSTERICAL!!!

http://dumbwaystodie.com/


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 26, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I had it a few weeks ago. Turned into strep. Zpak, Claritin and Flonase was the cure for me.



I see that it is heading westward.  Hopefully it doesn't make it past the Rockies.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 26, 2012)

OfficerEvenEMT said:


> Dumb Ways to Die
> 
> THIS IS HYSTERICAL!!!
> 
> http://dumbwaystodie.com/


Too late. Someone already mentioned this earlier this week or last week "EMS Theme Song" I recall.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 26, 2012)

In Texas finally


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 26, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> In Texas finally



I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 26, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm sorry to hear that



Don't be jealous 

Welcome to Texas, lights!


----------



## Jambi (Nov 26, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Too late. Someone already mentioned this earlier this week or last week "EMS Theme Song" I recall.



<bows> You all are welcome! :rofl::rofl:

It is funny.  there is a new version with clips of people doing the things being sung about.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the prayers and wishes you all! It's good to be in the republic, though I miss Washington like crazy.

I'm exhausted. Thank good I have a day and a half before orientation stats.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 26, 2012)

Since my truck is now paid off it puts me about a year ahead of what I had planned. Going to try to take A&P 101 (prerequisite for Medic school) next semester. If I can't get in the class then I'm gonna try for an organic chemistry or biology class. 

After I finally do take A&P 101 I am going to more then likely take A&P 151 and 152 (prerequisites for nursing school) and then medic school right after that. 

[_Plans are subject to change anytime without notice._]


----------



## Anjel (Nov 26, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Thanks for the prayers and wishes you all! It's good to be in the republic, though I miss Washington like crazy.
> 
> I'm exhausted. Thank good I have a day and a half before orientation stats.



Sweet. I can add You to the list I people I'm going to meet if I ever get to go I Texas. Lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 26, 2012)

Snowmobile gets delivered tomorrow 

Where's the damn snow mother nature?

Looks like saving all my PTO is gonna pay off, week long riding adventure in February? Yes please! Now to just decide where we want to go. McCall, Island Park, Togwotee, or somewhere around Big Sky... Decisions, decisions!


----------



## exodus (Nov 26, 2012)

So we may very well be moving to Holland. This will be an interesting adventure.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Sweet. I can add You to the list I people I'm going to meet if I ever get to go I Texas. Lol



Please do!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 26, 2012)

exodus said:


> So we may very well be moving to Holland. This will be an interesting adventure.



Like the Netherlands? Lol


----------



## exodus (Nov 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Like the Netherlands? Lol



Yup!  I think it'd be an awesome thing to do. It really seems like a lot of fun.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 26, 2012)

exodus said:


> Yup!  I think it'd be an awesome thing to do. It really seems like a lot of fun.



Interesting


----------



## Jambi (Nov 26, 2012)

Another thread inspired this, and I didn't want to break any hearts, so I'm putting it here


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Snowmobile gets delivered tomorrow
> 
> Where's the damn snow mother nature?
> 
> Looks like saving all my PTO is gonna pay off, week long riding adventure in February? Yes please! Now to just decide where we want to go. McCall, Island Park, Togwotee, or somewhere around Big Sky... Decisions, decisions.



McCall. Hands down one of the most beautiful places I've been in my entire life.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 26, 2012)

I really can't tell if a certain poster comes and trolls from time to time, or is just legitimately... Uhh... himself... :unsure:


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 26, 2012)

Had a patient start to crump on me en route.. for my second nasal tube for the year, and wound up bagging by myself for thirty five minutes. Gotta love rural lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 26, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Had a patient start to crump on me en route.. for my second nasal tube for the year, and wound up bagging by myself for thirty five minutes. Gotta love rural lol



Crump? I've only heard the work crump when someone says "get crump yo". 

And if the patient is dancing (crump) in the back of the ambulance something is wrong there :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Nov 26, 2012)

I thought it was crunk??


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 26, 2012)

I drink Crunk Juice....


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 26, 2012)

firefite said:


> Crump? I've only heard the work crump when someone says "get crump yo".
> 
> And if the patient is dancing (crump) in the back of the ambulance something is wrong there :rofl:



I've heard it used primarily here in nm... for weird looks for it in Texas.. Lol oh well. Y'all for the gist of what I was saying I'm assuming


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I thought it was crunk??



There are 3 versions that pretty much mean the same according to my hipster friend haha. Crump, crunk, and krump.


----------



## Jon (Nov 26, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> In Texas finally





firefite said:


> I'm sorry to hear that



"You may all go to hell, and I will go to Texas" - Davy Crockett.

Enjoy your time in the Republic of Texas.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> Bad news for you then, cause I'm not really feeling any better this morning.  I got the kid to school, so now I am going to go back to bed.



Post campaign stress dump. Very common, I hear Romneys been in bed with flu like symptoms for days.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been seriously considering Texas because my teaching job is drying up and my wife no longer has a difficult to replace job.  

I'm supposing that depending in the area, I'd be able to get a decent paying medic job with a lowered cost of living.  At least this is my impression.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I've been seriously considering Texas because my teaching job is drying up and my wife no longer has a difficult to replace job.
> 
> I'm supposing that depending in the area, I'd be able to get a decent paying medic job with a lowered cost of living.  At least this is my impression.



Economy is alive and well in Texas.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 26, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I'm supposing that depending in the area, I'd be able to get a decent paying medic job with a lowered cost of living.  At least this is my impression.


That could be a safe assumption  And we've got members that cover the whole spectrum of Tejas  Well... Minus the panhandle... We don't like to mention them...


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 26, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Economy is alive and well in Texas.



If all goes as planned I will end up in Texas in 2-3 years.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 26, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> If all goes as planned I will end up in Texas in 2-3 years.



Sounds like that saying on "Las Vegas Jailhouse"



> Come on vacation, leave on probation, return on parole violation.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 26, 2012)

Well my wife had said I've got to wait at least two years to move when my son finishes high school as he's currently highly invested in their football program.  After that it's free game.  

I'm just glad I decided not to buy a house in California.  It was a touch choice but I really believed that the state's economy was going to take a dive.

I've also been toying with the idea of trying to work for FEMA. If that happens then who knows.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mmmmm got to love maple and brown sugar oatmeal.


----------



## Chris07 (Nov 27, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Mmmmm got to love maple and brown sugar oatmeal.


...or homemade cheesecake. Although my heart may appreciate your selection more, mine was certainly more sinful


----------



## Anjel (Nov 27, 2012)

I couldn't find the "what do you see right now" thread lol


----------



## Chris07 (Nov 27, 2012)

I hope that bag is not yours! :wacko:

...or perhaps you just like looking up at the bag?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 27, 2012)

It's mine. Trying to make it 6 more hours of my shift. Fever of 100.4. Body aches and headache. 

My supervisor said to try this first before he lets me go home. We are short on cars.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 27, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> It's mine. Trying to make it 6 more hours of my shift. Fever of 100.4. Body aches and headache.
> 
> My supervisor said to try this first before he lets me go home. We are short on cars.



Have no fear! EMT Achilles is here!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 27, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Have no fear! EMT Achioles is here!



I would have no fear.. If you spelt your name right. Lmao


----------



## Achilles (Nov 27, 2012)

Do people that live in southern states go north for vacation?


----------



## Achilles (Nov 27, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I would have no fear.. If you spelt your name right. Lmao



My phone did that but I fixed just after I posted it, guess you quoted too quickly


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 27, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> If all goes as planned I will end up in Texas in 2-3 years.



Me to man


----------



## Achilles (Nov 27, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Me to man



Would Usalsfyre be your partner?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 27, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Would Usalsfyre be your partner?



I think he's driving a desk more than a bus... but I wouldn't mind working with Linuss either


----------



## medic417 (Nov 27, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I really can't tell if a certain poster comes and trolls from time to time, or is just legitimately... Uhh... himself... :unsure:



I'm just myself.:rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 27, 2012)

medic417 said:


> I'm just myself.:rofl:



Sadly we all know :rofl:


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 27, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Please do!



Wait, you're in Texas? For what? Where? How long?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 27, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Wait, you're in Texas? For what? Where? How long?



Woah you are slow. He moved to Texas to the Tyler area and is working there now.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 27, 2012)

Gotta love after you pronounce a full arrest after 2 rounds you find the DNR.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 27, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Woah you are slow. He moved to Texas to the Tyler area and is working there now.



This. 

I work with the big maroon mother. Well....I will, I start tomorrow. And I'm here indefinitely. We'll have to get together sometime.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 27, 2012)

Course they are separate now, aren't they?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 27, 2012)

exodus said:


> Anyone here play WoW?



Nah I was an ultima online guy for many years though.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 27, 2012)

Alright ladies and gentleman, 
I'm in a semi pickle. I currently go to a CC and I'm taking A&P as is required for medic.
I drive 37 miles every day to that school (we'll just call it school X for now)
I was talking to one of my instructors yesterday who happens to be a bio teacher at school "x" but is also an instructor at school "y" which is 40 miles away. The reason I'm considering switching to school "y" is because of the lab, school "y" has the chance to dissect cadavers in their A&P class.
While school "x" doesn't.
Would it be worth to just take my A&P class at school "y" (assuming all credits transfer) or should I just stay at school "x"?

I'll be taking medic at school "x" along with some other classes so I can transfer to a university and then go to Med school (I hope)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 27, 2012)

A cadaver lab is nice, but not a necessity for A&P.


----------



## FLdoc2011 (Nov 27, 2012)

If you're currently in an A&P course then it's probably not going to be worth it, financially or time wise, to get out of this class and sign up for the other one. 

Experience in a cadaver lab is nice and definitely can be helpful for some in learning anatomy, but honestly I wouldn't call it an absolute necessity or worth the trouble to switch.

It's definitely not going to help prepare you any more for med school of that's the ultimate goal. Truth be told, nothing will really prepare you, just be ready to work and study hard.  I had classmates from all different backgrounds and levels of healthcare experience and I'd say during the first few months everyone was on a level playing field.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 27, 2012)

Once a year Genesys has a cadaver lab EMS day. Just do that


----------



## Jambi (Nov 27, 2012)

I've got to agree with everyone else here about the A&P class.  You're in in one know.  I wouldn't swtitch now just to get in to the one with a cadaver.  Yes it's nice, but not needed for the paramedic stuff.  Finish what you're in, save the extra money, and goto medic school.  If you still want to, thanks the cadaver course later for personal enrichment.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 27, 2012)

Actually I'm not in one now, I'm in a prerequisite for A&P.
I apologize for not being more clear on that in the Original post.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 27, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> This.
> 
> I work with the big maroon mother. Well....I will, I start tomorrow. And I'm here indefinitely. We'll have to get together sometime.



Usal and I didn't scare you away? .  Which county?


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 27, 2012)

While testing an airway station the other day (I sometimes help on lab days)
Me- what is FRC?
Student- ......*blank stare*
Me- functional residual capacity?
Student-.... uhhhh .....ummmm.....I am supposed to put the tube in the heads mouth.
Me- we will get to that.... Do you know what frc is?
Student- no
Me- how about tidal volume?
Student- that's the thing. You know ...the breathing thing
Me- ok.......would it be too much to ask if you know why we pre oxygenate our pts?
Student-long pause.... Because that is what my instructor said to do.
Me- ***facepalm ***


Every other student had no problem answering these and other similar questions. THey finished their airway module a week or so ago. I brought it up to the instructor and he said this person is great one day and cant find his way out of a wet paper bag the next.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 27, 2012)

To the students defense, were the questions ones they would be expected to answer when testing for airway? I know that some students get themselves so "psyched out" when testing a skill station, their minds go blank. 

Not that students shouldn't know what functional reserve capacity and tidal volume are, but they most likely shouldn't be quizzed on those topics when their only expectation is to demonstrate the psychomotor skill.

Sorry, I'm wearing my devil's advocate hat.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 27, 2012)

Y'all are really making me want to move to Texas with all your talking and such.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 27, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Y'all are really making me want to move to Texas with all your talking and such.



You've got the lingo down


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 27, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> To the students defense, were the questions ones they would be expected to answer when testing for airway? I know that some students get themselves so "psyched out" when testing a skill station, their minds go blank.
> 
> Not that students shouldn't know what functional reserve capacity and tidal volume are, but they most likely shouldn't be quizzed on those topics when their only expectation is to demonstrate the psychomotor skill.
> 
> Sorry, I'm wearing my devil's advocate hat.



It was a training lab day. The instructor brought us (myself and a few others who help out from time to time) and told us to quiz them. The students knew we would be asking them questions as well as going over the skills portion. This was not an exam , it was a class lab day. I should have worded it a little better.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 27, 2012)

All these newbies are so young.  

Sitting in a hospital EMS lounge and a few say "hey, look at this cool old fire fighter show on TV". 

That cool show is "Emergency". I try to explain what's going on, Squad 51 the Ward Ultravision pumper etc. all I got in return were blank stares. 

That Ward pumper is awesome. My FD had one when I joined 12 years ago and it was a blast to drive. 

2 stroke Detroit diesel with a manual trans.  Swear it drove like a 30k lbs sports car.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 27, 2012)

Christmas came early!!!! Santa, can you send some snow early to go along with my present for myself please?


----------



## Tigger (Nov 27, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Christmas came early!!!! Santa, can you send some snow early to go along with my present for myself please?



Drooooooollllll.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 27, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Drooooooollllll.



Haha thank you sir! Congrats on the CL spot by the way. If you ever make it out this way rides to the top of the mountain to slide down are on me. Unfortunately I think the skis may get neglected this year...

Sorry about the giagantor pictures, didn't realize how big the iPad was going to make them.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 27, 2012)

Love the doctor at our trauma hospital. Bring in a patient with an arterial scalp bleed. Tell the doctor about how much blood was on the walls and how it was squirting out. He says "I doubt that, cut off the bandages". He dodged the blood just before it hits him. He places his finger on the bleed and says "hmm every time I take my finger away it squirts blood".


----------



## triemal04 (Nov 27, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> All these newbies are so young.
> 
> Sitting in a hospital EMS lounge and a few say "hey, look at this cool old fire fighter show on TV".
> 
> ...


Guess it's all about perspective.  You're what, 29?  30?  Even with full-time experience there's still lots of places where you'd be the newbie...

I can remember getting hired (it really wasn't that long ago) and working for a lieutenant who'd been at the same department for a few monthes longer than I'd been alive.  And he wasn't a rarity.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 27, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> All these newbies are so young.



I like making all the nurses feel old when I tell them I was born in 1990  

I thought being 22 with a BSN pretty was good until I met a 25 year old CRNA. Got his diploma of nursing at 20, got an ICU job as a new grad while completing a RN-BSN and applied to CRNA school at 22 then graduated a few months after his 25th birthday.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 27, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I like making all the nurses feel old when I tell them I was born in 1990
> 
> I thought being 22 with a BSN pretty was good until I met a 25 year old CRNA. Got his diploma of nursing at 20, got an ICU job as a new grad while completing a RN-BSN and applied to CRNA school at 22 then graduated a few months after his 25th birthday.



I was a medic at 20 and constantly got asked if I was on career day and old enough to do this. It was funny for awhile.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 27, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I like making all the nurses feel old when I tell them I was born in 1990
> 
> I thought being 22 with a BSN pretty was good until I met a 25 year old CRNA. Got his diploma of nursing at 20, got an ICU job as a new grad while completing a RN-BSN and applied to CRNA school at 22 then graduated a few months after his 25th birthday.



What did he do 21 credits per semester + summers and online courses?


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 27, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> What did he do 21 credits per semester + summers and online courses?



Diploma is 16 months and RN-BSN is one year online. It is a very rare shortcut that isnt common anymore


----------



## nemedic (Nov 27, 2012)

Jon said:


> Eh, could be worse.
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving isn't so happy around my parts. LODD on a local FD yesterday.
> Facebook's been rather depressing today.



Ouch. I know the feeling. Had two FDs with LODDs a week apart, with the second one 2 days before Xmas.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 27, 2012)

He may have graduated high school a year early too.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 27, 2012)

Aidey said:


> He may have graduated high school a year early too.



All I know is $150-200k a year at age 25 with minimal loans isn't half bad...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 27, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Usal and I didn't scare you away? .  Which county?


I'm living in Upshur. Hope to work in either Gregg or Rusk. Any idea what stations to stay away from? Lol!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 27, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> All I know is $150-200k a year at age 25 with minimal loans isn't half bad...



Wait who's making 150k to 200k? I know an ER pediatrician who barely made that in a major city at a big hospital.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 27, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> To the students defense, were the questions ones they would be expected to answer when testing for airway? I know that some students get themselves so "psyched out" when testing a skill station, their minds go blank.
> 
> Not that students shouldn't know what functional reserve capacity and tidal volume are, but they most likely shouldn't be quizzed on those topics when their only expectation is to demonstrate the psychomotor skill.
> 
> Sorry, I'm wearing my devil's advocate hat.



+1

I was so focused the day of testing the instructor asked me my name and I told him BSI then drew a blank for 30 seconds. True story. I'm sure he thought I was an idiot.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 27, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Wait who's making 150k to 200k? I know an ER pediatrician who barely made that in a major city at a big hospital.



CRNAs


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 27, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> CRNAs



Damn!


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 27, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Damn!



200K is probably a stretch without OT or moonlighting but even with modest hours you can make 120-175K. If you go private practice then sky is the limit. Some states allow CRNAs to function pretty much independently with little or no MD oversight. An example would be a CRNA in a plastic surgeon's office who may be the only anesthesia provider in house with a MDA "on call" for consult.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 28, 2012)

23 jiv


----------



## Clare (Nov 28, 2012)

Who left the LMA in the sink? I swear that was the first thought when I saw that ...


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice, what is that?


----------



## Aidey (Nov 28, 2012)

Dish sponge with soap in the handle.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 28, 2012)

Sweet, I should get me one of those. The bachelor pad could really use one. Then again, doing the dishes isn't a common occurence where I live.


----------



## Clare (Nov 28, 2012)

It's an LMA ... no really, its a dish sponge with soap in the handle.  

I bet if we took the soap out and end cap off it could probably be used as an LMA!  Maybe if the dish soap is left in there it will even eliminate the need for lubricant when inserting it?



Addrobo87 said:


> Sweet, I should get me one of those. The bachelor pad could really use one. Then again, doing the dishes isn't a common occurence where I live.



The dishwasher at my old station broke so we had to hand wash and dry the dishes; something I usually do anyway but it was surprising to see the number of people (remember, these are grown adults) who just piled dishes into both sinks (we have one of those fancy double sink deals) and just left them somebody else to clean up.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 28, 2012)

Just heard 4 gunshots outside my house. 2 homicides last night and one of my old friends shot the night before, seems like San Bernardino CA is a great place to raise the kiddies.


----------



## Clare (Nov 28, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Just heard 4 gunshots outside my house. 2 homicides last night and one of my old friends shot the night before, seems like San Bernardino CA is a great place to raise the kiddies.



There were a bunch of teenagers involved in some love triangle/tryst thing in the next suburb over from where I work and one of them ended up killing one of the other ones; then some dude down south got shanked because he was wearing a blue bandanna.  

Oh, then there are the bottles and rocks and bits of wood and abuse and knives and hammers and axes that people throw at Ambulance crews.  Half of the staff are female and quite a few crews are two females.  Fun times!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 28, 2012)

We shall persevere! ...............and wash our dishes


----------



## Achilles (Nov 28, 2012)

Well I guess I'm going to take FL docs advice and the others that contributed to my question. I will just stay at the school I am currently attending until I transfer to an university. 
Thanks again,
Regards


----------



## Clare (Nov 28, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> We shall persevere! ...............and wash our dishes



The crews at City station get to go across the road to the central fire station and eat dinner there at least once a week provided they chip in a couple bucks towards the food and the fireys do all the clean up too.

Those who are out in the suburban stations are stuck fending off the dishes!

To be fair most crews are fairly good about it but seriously, some people are just awful and leave a huge mess.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 28, 2012)

That's why you can never go wrong with paper plates.


----------



## Clare (Nov 28, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> That's why you can never go wrong with paper plates.



True, but then they get all icky when you put them in the trash and they aren't as big as a regular dinner plate.  

As I said, most people are pretty good, you know, you spend up to 12 hours at a time on station with at least 2 and up to 6 or 7 other people at times so you have to have at least some inclination to do the dishes, cleaning etc.  

Then again, some people are absolute pigs who should be fed in a trough.

Never mind the dishes at the end, sometimes the worst part can be about to tuck into a gourmet feed (some ambos are pretty good cooks!) and you get called up for a job, had that happen a few times.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 28, 2012)

Sitting at the stealership waiting for them to check out my Jeep. It's going to br a long day of BS and getting raped on the labor.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 28, 2012)

So who's going to try and win the power ball tonight?


----------



## MissK (Nov 28, 2012)

Last day of paramedic clinicals. Feels great!


----------



## nemedic (Nov 28, 2012)

Achilles said:


> So who's going to try and win the power ball tonight?



It's a waste I money since the odds are 175mil to 1, and I have the winning ticket in my pocket right now.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 28, 2012)

Achilles said:


> So who's going to try and win the power ball tonight?



Not enough money to make it worth playing for.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 28, 2012)

Second TEMS PAT passed...that was the most mentally stressful test I've ever taken. Almost done though!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2012)

Second day of retrying crossfit today. Even the easy stuff is killing me. Strength isn't the problem, it's endurance. They tell me that I won't recognize myself in three months. 

I hope.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 28, 2012)

Well, officially hired. Starting work with orientation and indoc on Monday.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 28, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well, officially hired. Starting work with orientation and indoc on Monday.



Congrats....now about that money you owe me.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 28, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Congrats....now about that money you owe me.



EMS job... Still gonna be a while before you get that money back.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 28, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Second day of retrying crossfit today. Even the easy stuff is killing me. Strength isn't the problem, it's endurance. They tell me that I won't recognize myself in three months.
> 
> I hope.



They're right you won't recognize yourself. Identifying the corpse is the job of the next of kin.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 28, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> They're right you won't recognize yourself. Identifying the corpse is the job of the next of kin.



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ok that made me laugh


----------



## medic417 (Nov 28, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> They're right you won't recognize yourself. Identifying the corpse is the job of the next of kin.



Careful now that they are in power you could get the ban button for picking on them.h34r:


----------



## Achilles (Nov 28, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Careful now that they are in power you could get the ban button for picking on them.h34r:



That's ironic!
Aren't you suppose to be making their job a living hell?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2012)

Why you gotta hate on the CLs?


----------



## JDub (Nov 28, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well, officially hired. Starting work with orientation and indoc on Monday.



I wonder what they will say about the Teal Green side of things... At my orientation there was quite a bit of negativity surrounding anything Maroon related...


----------



## Clare (Nov 28, 2012)

Somebody stole my Q wave!


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 28, 2012)

JDub said:


> I wonder what they will say about the Teal Green side of things... At my orientation there was quite a bit of negativity surrounding anything Maroon related...



When I was there we pretty well tended to ignore what Teal was doing and focus on the fact that how we practiced had moved out of 1995....


----------



## Anjel (Nov 29, 2012)

Playing an iPhone app called "Resuscitation". 

So much fun. And very accurate.


----------



## Clare (Nov 29, 2012)

Who keeps leaving the LMA in the sink? I didn't think redheads were supposed to have blonde moments


----------



## Achilles (Nov 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Playing an iPhone app called "Resuscitation".
> 
> So much fun. And very accurate.



You know, I do not have one game on my iPhone. my life consists of Medscape, SDN, EMTlife and facebook.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 29, 2012)

Well download resuscitation. Lol it's free and I keep having to look things up on medscape


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Well download resuscitation. Lol it's free and I keep having to look things up on medscape



Just downloaded it and ran through the two cardiac ones; it's not bad at all. Well worth the money I didn't spend on it


----------



## Anjel (Nov 29, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Just downloaded it and ran through the two cardiac ones; it's not bad at all. Well worth the money I didn't spend on it



I don't do very well haha


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I don't do very well haha



Lol I've scored a low 80 and a high 70. I'm going to blame it on being half awake while settling in for bed


----------



## Clare (Nov 29, 2012)

I have no games on my phone nor do I ever intend to get any.

I work with somebody who was mortified I don't play Facebook games.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I don't do very well haha



it's is defiantly ACLS. and i just payed $3 for the more cases


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 29, 2012)

Going to work at 5am to do a 12 hour, SLOW flycar shift is awful.


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 29, 2012)

I hate slow shifts but am crossing my fingers we make it 1 more hour till shift change.....we are the only truck in our region to not have a call tonight.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 29, 2012)

Well that was one way to get out of doing a lift assist. 

Witnessed a SUV roll over with entrapment and became a car fire. 

No injuries though. Clear with a refusal.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 29, 2012)

Discussing a patient this morning an incredibly odd thought popped in my head. Do patients circle the drain in the opposite direction south of the equator?


----------



## Aidey (Nov 29, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Discussing a patient this morning an incredibly odd thought popped in my head. Do patients circle the drain in the opposite direction south of the equator?



Grrrrrrrrooooooaaaaaannnnn.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 29, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> I hate slow shifts but am crossing my fingers we make it 1 more hour till shift change.....we are the only truck in our region to not have a call tonight.



I don't mind when I'm in a bus atleast with a partner at work but this side gig is torture.

I can drive around if I want but I have nowhere to go. I sit in an office alone and watch movies on my tablet. There's a computer from like 1996 I can watch YouTube on REAL slowly... 

If I wasn't planning to leave in a month i would go buy a laptop. If I had some video games time would fly.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 29, 2012)

Got one of my new toys yesterday. Sig 2022 in .40 sw. Feels good


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 29, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Got one of my new toys yesterday. Sig 2022 in .40 sw. Feels good



Absolutely outstanding choice sir. 

We are going to have to get together someday and go shooting.


----------



## Jon (Nov 29, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Got one of my new toys yesterday. Sig 2022 in .40 sw. Feels good



Guess you cleared NICS after all. Wasn't there that issue with public urination? In a playground? :rofl:



And yes, we need an EMTLife range day. I've got a range. Y'all just got to get here to PA.

And I'm buying my Shield tomorrow, probably.


----------



## CANDawg (Nov 29, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Discussing a patient this morning an incredibly odd thought popped in my head. Do patients circle the drain in the opposite direction south of the equator?



Nope.


----------



## Clare (Nov 29, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Discussing a patient this morning an incredibly odd thought popped in my head. Do patients circle the drain in the opposite direction south of the equator?



Can't say I have had a sick patient in ages, the guy yesterday with gastro was quite unwell but not critically ill.  There was somebody who had urosepsis/septicaemia and he was really sick by the sounds of it so I'll see if I can find out what happened.


----------



## FLdoc2011 (Nov 29, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Got one of my new toys yesterday. Sig 2022 in .40 sw. Feels good



Very nice.  

My schedule lately just hasn't allowed me to get out shooting in a little while.  Need to take the toys out and get rid of some stress.  

Anyone doing IDPA or USPSA here?   I have a decent outdoor range that holds weekly events, just haven't been able to make an event in the past 6 months or so.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 29, 2012)

Jon said:


> And I'm buying my Shield tomorrow, probably.



Oooooh, I assume you've shot one? 9mm or .40? I like the looks of it (in 9) but I haven't been able to find a shop near me that carries it, so I can't put my booger hooks on it to see how it feels :sad:


----------



## SSwain (Nov 29, 2012)

I like them a little bit older and bigger.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 29, 2012)

SSwain said:


> I like them a little bit older and bigger.
> View attachment 1328



And out of my budget


----------



## JDub (Nov 29, 2012)

Random question:

Why do some medications come in glass ampules? They are so much more of a pain to use than the multidose vials. Is it just to ensure that all the medication is used at once or wasted?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 29, 2012)

JDub said:


> Random question:
> 
> Why do some medications come in glass ampules? They are so much more of a pain to use than the multidose vials. Is it just to ensure that all the medication is used at once or wasted?



Cheaper than vials because they're easier to produce.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 29, 2012)

I have my first interview for a RN position tomorrow. Guess I have to shave off my gnarly No shave November beard :sad:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 29, 2012)

SSwain said:


> I like them a little bit older and bigger.
> View attachment 1328



I hate you!

Its been a long time dream of mine to own a 1911 .45.

Unfortunately in NY, attaining the permit is not worth it. Its $300 and a 6 month waiting period for approval and a whole bunch of hoop jumping. (and it expires every 3 years)


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 29, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I hate you!
> 
> Its been a long time dream of mine to own a 1911 .45.
> 
> Unfortunately in NY, attaining the permit is not worth it. Its $300 and a 6 month waiting period for approval and a whole bunch of hoop jumping. (and it expires every 3 years)



Get a XDm .45 - Similar grip angle and feel with a much larger ammo capacity 






And oh so sexy


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 29, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Get a XDm .45 - Similar grip angle and feel with a much larger ammo capacity
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bite your tongue sir. I'm no communist. I want a 1911. Real american gun.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 29, 2012)

We all love guns ... But let's get back OFF topic, eh?

(I said that in a Canadian accent.)


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 29, 2012)

I cant stand people who feel the need to advertise to the world on facebook every time they get ROSC on a patient.

As far as im concerned unless that patient can post a facebook status for themselves it doens't count for anything.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 29, 2012)

And that FB status would read something like, "brrrrrrr. It's freezing in here! Feels like I have ice water in my veins..."


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 29, 2012)

Ugh just informed AMR is cutting us to 36 hrs/week... and my other job is doing steep cut backs too. Great.. I need the hell out of here.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 29, 2012)

Just made the final payment on my truck $4,250. Thank you FEMA.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 29, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just made the final payment on my truck $4,250. Thank you FEMA.



Sweet! I need to get in on that deployment stuff!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm sore in places I didn't know you could before...damn you TEMS PAT!

With that said, probably the most fun I've had in a long time! Interview went well today, final interview tomorrow. Thank goodness for being posted in the slow hard post tonight, I'm pulling for a perfect game.


----------



## Clare (Nov 29, 2012)

JDub said:


> Why do some medications come in glass ampules? They are so much more of a pain to use than the multidose vials. Is it just to ensure that all the medication is used at once or wasted?



Most medicines that come in vials are for multiple uses (for example insulin) and those that come in ampoules (like ambulance drugs) are single use.


----------



## silver (Nov 29, 2012)

Clare said:


> Most medicines that come in vials are for multiple uses (for example insulin) and those that come in ampoules (like ambulance drugs) are single use.



What drugs do you have ampules for on the ambulance?

An ampule (ampoule) is a type of vial that is designed to protect the contents from exposure. As such, it is hermetically sealed and normally has inert gas inside. The top needs to be cracked off.

There are most definitely single dose vials...


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 29, 2012)

silver said:


> What drugs do you have ampules for on the ambulance?
> 
> An ampule (ampoule) is a type of vial that is designed to protect the contents from exposure. As such, it is hermetically sealed and normally has inert gas inside. The top needs to be cracked off.
> 
> There are most definitely single dose vials...



Only one we still have in ampule is Epi 1:1000.

Well this was an easy OT shift. And our EMTB student did great with a pediatric trauma call earlier. Didnt hesitate to do an assessment and ask what she could do.


----------



## JDub (Nov 29, 2012)

silver said:


> What drugs do you have ampules for on the ambulance?
> 
> An ampule (ampoule) is a type of vial that is designed to protect the contents from exposure. As such, it is hermetically sealed and normally has inert gas inside. The top needs to be cracked off.
> 
> There are most definitely single dose vials...



This would make more sense. I just hate if my medic asks me to draw up a medication and it is an ampule. It just seems to take more work and complicate things by having more sharps laying around.

Plus I don't know how much of a real concern it is, but we don't carry any filtered needles to draw out of an ampule with.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 29, 2012)

JDub said:


> This would make more sense. I just hate if my medic asks me to draw up a medication and it is an ampule. It just seems to take more work and complicate things by having more sharps laying around.
> 
> Plus I don't know how much of a real concern it is, but we don't carry any filtered needles to draw out of an ampule with.



I still think its more of a cost issue than anything. Ampules are a pain. We recently started seeing them on the truck because of the drug shortage.


----------



## silver (Nov 29, 2012)

JDub said:


> This would make more sense. I just hate if my medic asks me to draw up a medication and it is an ampule. It just seems to take more work and complicate things by having more sharps laying around.
> 
> Plus I don't know how much of a real concern it is, but we don't carry any filtered needles to draw out of an ampule with.



Btw you shouldn't be drawing up medications. Additionally, you should be using a filter...May not hurt the patient tomorrow or ever (for you), but its just poor practice.

SHFD, yeah thats the only drug I thought an ambulance might have, though they do make multi dose vials of epi 1:1000

edit: I guess before I jump to conclusions about what you should and shouldn't do. I guess it depends where you are. I think Washington allows EMTs to give IM epi. However, even if it was legal in your state to draw it up I would not feel comfortable having someone else draw that medication up.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 29, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Only one we still have in ampule is Epi 1:1000.
> 
> Well this was an easy OT shift. And our EMTB student did great with a pediatric trauma call earlier. Didnt hesitate to do an assessment and ask what she could do.



Same here, also D10 but they stopped buying them so they are slowly disappearing as they expire. 

I love students like that!


----------



## Tigger (Nov 30, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Only one we still have in ampule is Epi 1:1000.
> 
> Well this was an easy OT shift. And our EMTB student did great with a pediatric trauma call earlier. Didnt hesitate to do an assessment and ask what she could do.



The last call I did for my basic clinicals was for a six year old punched in the face by an angry non-family adult. I got through it all and the fire medic precepting me gave a thumbs up and I finally realized that I could definitely hack this on my own. I don't remember a whole lot else from class, but that'll stay with me.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 30, 2012)

Tigger said:


> The last call I did for my basic clinicals was for a six year old punched in the face by an angry non-family adult. I got through it all and the fire medic precepting me gave a thumbs up and I finally realized that I could definitely hack this on my own. I don't remember a whole lot else from class, but that'll stay with me.



That's awesome. All it takes is that little confidence reinforcement to make us realize we got this. 

Ours was a 4 year old hit by a car. This girl didn't hesitate to jump in and kept asking what she could do to help me and was asking questions. 

I'd take her over my normal partner and some of our current basics.


----------



## Clare (Nov 30, 2012)

silver said:


> What drugs do you have ampules for on the ambulance?



Glass ampoules 

- Adrenaline
- Midazolam 15mg/3ml 
- Fentanyl 
- Ondansetron 
- Ceftriaxone
- Morphine
- Naloxone 
- Lignocaine 
- Salbutamol
- Ipratropium bromide
- Atropine
- Methoxyflurane
- 0.9% NaCl for injection 

Single use vials 

- Amiodarone
- Adenosine
- Glucagon
- Ketamine
- Midazolam 5mg/5ml
- Vecuronium dry powder 
- Suxamethonium


----------



## silver (Nov 30, 2012)

Clare said:


> Glass ampoules
> 
> - Adrenaline
> - Midazolam 15mg/3ml
> ...



Based on some of the naming, you are in Australia or similar country? Also you use methoxyflurane in a ambulance? Thats kinda cool.


In the US, I would say single use vial for many of those are way more common (except like ipratropium, albuterol, now epi 1:1000 etc.).


----------



## CANDawg (Nov 30, 2012)

silver said:


> Also you use methoxyflurane in a ambulance? Thats kinda cool.



I'm sure you mean besides the liver and kidney damage, of course.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 30, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> I'm sure you mean besides the liver and kidney damage, of course.



Did I miss something?

I'd love to have the green whistle as an option on the box.


----------



## Clare (Nov 30, 2012)

silver said:


> Based on some of the naming, you are in Australia or similar country? Also you use methoxyflurane in a ambulance? Thats kinda cool.
> 
> In the US, I would say single use vial for many of those are way more common (except like ipratropium, albuterol, now epi 1:1000 etc.).



You might want to be careful about the whole "similar to Australia" part; even girls have been known to do crazy things when provoked 

I've never used methoxyflurane and probably never will as the majority of our ambulances carry entonox.  Methoxyflurane is only used at rural stations where it's hard to refill entonox cylinders or if one can't be carried for example on the motorbikes.

I made a mistake in the above list; atropine and 0.9% sodiumchloride come in plastic ampoules with snap off tops.

Single use vials are more expensive I think I am not sure.



dbo789 said:


> I'm sure you mean besides the liver and kidney damage, of course.



I've heard about this mentioned in a few places but I have never seen any evidence myself that 3 ml of methoxyflurane (the inhaled ambulance dose) causes any damage?

Methoxyflurane is used almost exclusively in Australia so I suppose it's been considered safe by a number of states there.  

It's a pain, while I've never used it I have been trained on it, and I much prefer entonox it is so much simpler and easier and you can use it for more than one patient by changing the filter/mouthpiece.  The only upside to methoxyflurane is it's easier to carry which is why it's used in places where entonox is too big and heavy.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh geez we have another kiwi on our hands!! I wish we still had nitronox on our street units :\


----------



## SSwain (Nov 30, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I hate you!
> 
> Its been a long time dream of mine to own a 1911 .45.
> 
> Unfortunately in NY, attaining the permit is not worth it. Its $300 and a 6 month waiting period for approval and a whole bunch of hoop jumping. (and it expires every 3 years)



Come to WI...I'll take you out to the range. I reload my own ammo so supply will not be an issue.

Here is some more of my gun porn....


----------



## Clare (Nov 30, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Oh geez we have another kiwi on our hands!! I wish we still had nitronox on our street units :\



Hey that's a bit harsh, all things considered we're very nice I assure you.  

Why did you get rid of entonox and what do you carry instead?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 30, 2012)

Clare said:


> Hey that's a bit harsh, all things considered we're very nice I assure you.
> 
> Why did you get rid of entonox and what do you carry instead?



Sorry, poor attempt at conveying humor, I worked ski patrol and lift ops for a long time, spent a lot of time hanging with New Zealanders. Probably have my favorite attitude of all the walks of life that I've met throughout my few years. Didn't mean to sound harsh, sorry!!

It's impossible to get parts for the portable blenders here in the states. Our ILS special events crews carry it still as well as our ALS Ski Patrollers, they pulled it off the street units just before I got hired. Analgesia wise I have fentanyl IV/IN or Morphine IV, every street unit is ALS. Supposedly we carry acetominophen as well as ibuprofen for BLS/ILS providers but all I've found is liquid oral tylenol and suppositories...no pills to speak of. 

Apparently my black cloud decided to replace itself with a late call curse...Did the TEMS PAT on Wednesday and my old preceptor covered my shift that night so I could get a solid night of sleep before the Commander interview yesterday. Today dispatch, because I'm awesome and befriended a dispatcher or three, decides to send me to our only rural post so I could get another solid night of sleep before my Team interview today. 

99 times out of 100 you bat zeros out there, it's one of the most coveted posts by the older and/or more burnt out medics. Right around 0230 my partner decides to tell his girlfriend we are pitching a perfect game on the phone...then my favorite dispatcher texts me at 0300 telling me she's going to pull us at 0330 and clear us to go home due to extended driving time because of this storm. 0325 the tones go off for a P1 Chest pain 30 miles in the wrong direction of home...yep I just got home from my shift that is supposed to end at 0430...woulda been cool if it was a STEMI or something other than pleuritic CP secondary to pneumonia that I actually had to manage rather than sit there and list to her sniffle and talk about her 5 kids with different dads for the hour drive to the hospital.  

Can I have my black cloud back? At least I was getting off on time when it was around! :rofl:

In other news...who wants to help teach me to iron a shirt for my final interview in 8 hours? Save the smartass comments, my mom did it for me up until I moved out or I just hung them up when they were damp and it worked just fine.


----------



## Jon (Nov 30, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Oooooh, I assume you've shot one? 9mm or .40? I like the looks of it (in 9) but I haven't been able to find a shop near me that carries it, so I can't put my booger hooks on it to see how it feels :sad:



9. I'm not a drinker of the 40 short-and-weak cool aid. And no, haven't tried it. Will be hitting up the NRA range on Sunday to test it out. (Yeah, down in VA area this weekend).


----------



## Jon (Nov 30, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Come to WI...I'll take you out to the range. I reload my own ammo so supply will not be an issue.
> 
> Here is some more of my gun porn....
> View attachment 1329



Hey - some of those look familiar. You're the guy that posed in your underwear with guns and guitar hero controllers on your bed, aren't you?

No. Not linking the pic. This is a FAMILY FRIENDLY site. (So don't anyone else do it either).


----------



## Jon (Nov 30, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Oh geez we have another kiwi on our hands!! I wish we still had nitronox on our street units :\



I wish someone around here would carry it.

Of course, it has its own issues:


----------



## SSwain (Nov 30, 2012)

Jon said:


> Hey - some of those look familiar. You're the guy that posed in your underwear with guns and guitar hero controllers on your bed, aren't you?
> 
> No. Not linking the pic. This is a FAMILY FRIENDLY site. (So don't anyone else do it either).



No...gladly not me. I honestly have not seen the photo you are referring to. Not sure if I want to either.

This is me....for a visual.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 30, 2012)

Jon said:


> I wish someone around here would carry it.
> 
> Of course, it has its own issues:



I'm pretty sure that may very well be another reason why it's not on the units. Although it's not hard to get a hold of in the garage. The bottles at least are just sitting in their little container. Now a blender on the other hand might be a bit more difficult to find but they have them somewhere. I've heard lots of stories of shenanigans involving nitrous whether it be abuse or someone opening up a bottle in the back of an ambo and closing it while the crew is inside the ER dropping a patient off. That was long before I was around though.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 30, 2012)

SSwain, you like exactly like one of our dispatchers...you sure you don't live in NV? hah


----------



## SSwain (Nov 30, 2012)

NVRob said:


> SSwain, you like exactly like one of our dispatchers...you sure you don't live in NV? hah



Nope...born and bred, corn fed, beer drinking, cheese eating, Packer loving, ice fishing, deer hunting Wisconsinite.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 30, 2012)

Clare said:


> Hey that's a bit harsh, all things considered we're very nice I assure you.
> 
> Why did you get rid of entonox and what do you carry instead?



My six months in Auckland (January-June) were some of the best of my life, made much better by how awesome and just generally nice and awesome Kiwis are!

I did a ride-along out of the Pitt St. station downtown, where do you work out of?


----------



## Achilles (Nov 30, 2012)

Packers suck!

-I beleive I'm starting a war


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 30, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Packers suck!
> 
> -I beleive I'm starting a war



YOU SUCK!!! 

Actually, I could care less about the Packers... I'm just a fan of Rodgers


----------



## SSwain (Nov 30, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Packers suck!
> 
> -I beleive I'm starting a war



You really wanna start a war with me? Have you SEEN my arsenal?

I have a few trophies from 500 and 1000 yard competitions....just sayin'


----------



## Achilles (Nov 30, 2012)

SSwain said:


> You really wanna start a war with me? Have you SEEN my arsenal?
> 
> I have a few trophies from 500 and 1000 yard competitions....just sayin'


I actually have ammo for my guns :lol:

I'm actually more of a fan of the team that's winning (usually not the Lions)
I absolutely hate Suh too.


----------



## SSwain (Nov 30, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I actually have ammo for my guns :lol:



Me too


----------



## Achilles (Nov 30, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Me too
> View attachment 1332
> 
> View attachment 1333



Hold on while I run up to cabelas and take a picture of their gun library. ^_^


----------



## SSwain (Nov 30, 2012)

Basement of my dreams....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bonus points if you can name whose house those were taken in.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 30, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Bonus points if you can name whose house those were taken in.



Charlton Hesston


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm a grumpy medic. Got sent what will turn into a fourteen hour call... two hours into a twelve hour shift ugh


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 30, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm a grumpy medic. Got sent what will turn into a fourteen hour call... two hours into a twelve hour shift ugh



Dude no bueno!

Final TEMS interview in T-minus 10 minutes...


----------



## Clare (Nov 30, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I did a ride-along out of the Pitt St. station downtown, where do you work out of?



At the moment I work at one of the suburban stations in the Auckland District but I have worked out of Pitt Street for a short time.

City station is, as the name implies, the central Ambulance station for Auckland and it covers obviously the CBD and inner suburbs out to about as far as Remuera and Mt. Eden as well as all the western waterfront area like Pt. Chev and Herne Bay.  Anything immediately beyond that is covered by New Lynn and Mt. Wellington so it's a pretty big area for 3 ambulances plus a couple of PTS vehicles.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 30, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Dude no bueno!
> 
> Final TEMS interview in T-minus 10 minutes...



How did it go!?


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 30, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm a grumpy medic. Got sent what will turn into a fourteen hour call... two hours into a twelve hour shift ugh



That sucks. Same thing happened to us a couple weeks ago. 12 hr round trip dispatched out 2 hrs into our 12hr shift to bring a CCT patient from the border to here. 

Guaranteed off late.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 30, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> That sucks. Same thing happened to us a couple weeks ago. 12 hr round trip dispatched out 2 hrs into our 12hr shift to bring a CCT patient from the border to here.
> 
> Guaranteed off late.



I wouldn't mind if it was a cct level call, or an ALS call... but this is a bs psych transfer


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 30, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I wouldn't mind if it was a cct level call, or an ALS call... but this is a bs psych transfer



Oh now that's uncalled for. 

We'd either call in an extra crew or find 2 people that don't mind staying and let them do it to keep from screwing an onduty crew.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 30, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Oh now that's uncalled for.
> 
> We'd either call in an extra crew or find 2 people that don't mind staying and let them do it to keep from screwing an onduty crew.



The joy of being a small IFT division of a very large company. My crew would get less overtime than any of the others... so we got your to do it. What irks me more is that the city where this call originated has both 911 and IFT run by a division of my company... And they said they couldn't even meet us halfway with the patient


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ahh. Not surprised given who you work for. Sad as that is


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 30, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Ahh. Not surprised given who you work for. Sad as that is



And one of many reasons I'm looking to move it find better employment in this good forsaken state (ha yea right). Once I test for my FP-C I'll probably look even harder at moving


----------



## medic417 (Nov 30, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> And one of many reasons I'm looking to move it find better employment in this good forsaken state (ha yea right). Once I test for my FP-C I'll probably look even harder at moving



There is no paradise mi amigo.  No matter where you go you will find lots of idiotic policies.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 30, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> And one of many reasons I'm looking to move it find better employment in this good forsaken state (ha yea right). Once I test for my FP-C I'll probably look even harder at moving



That will open some doors. Tough it out for now and you'll find something better. 

I'm looking at taking FP-C and going back to school.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 30, 2012)

Jon said:


> Hey - some of those look familiar. You're the guy that posed in your underwear with guns and guitar hero controllers on your bed, aren't you?
> 
> No. Not linking the pic. This is a FAMILY FRIENDLY site. (So don't anyone else do it either).


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 30, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Bonus points if you can name whose house those were taken in.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFNBUs7O-h4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 30, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> How did it go!?



Unfortunately didn't get a spot. I'll find out next week as to why when I sit down and review all my results with them.

Medic 424 is not a happy place to be right meow.


----------



## Chris07 (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't sweat it. You'll get 'em next time dude. 

Can't expect your ems career to pinnacle this yearly on. 
You'll either pull it off in the future or you'll go on to bigger and better. At least now you know what the process entails and you can build yourself around it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 30, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFNBUs7O-h4[/YOUTUBE]



I want that Rec Room.  No, I want the one Charlton Heston has, but I can afford the one Burt has.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 30, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Unfortunately didn't get a spot. I'll find out next week as to why when I sit down and review all my results with them.
> 
> Medic 424 is not a happy place to be right meow.



I'm sorry hun. Better luck next time. You are still young and new. You will get there one day.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 1, 2012)

ROFL. So I made a joke wishing "UCLA better luck next time... after all not all UCs can be like the undefeated UCI"  (the side joke is that UCI doesn't have a football team) and someone unfriended me over it. It's like, "Really? You're that hurt over losing a game?"


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 1, 2012)

I know someone who's uncle killed himself after the Buffalo Bills lost the Super Bowl the 4th straight time. Some people take sports VERY seriously. Pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Clare (Dec 1, 2012)

Found the following attached to the MDT this morning 






Spelling fail.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 1, 2012)

medic417 said:


> There is no paradise mi amigo.  No matter where you go you will find lots of idiotic policies.



I know that... but there are better places than EMS in NM...


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 1, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> That will open some doors. Tough it out for now and you'll find something better.
> 
> I'm looking at taking FP-C and going back to school.



That's the plan. I'm seriously looking at third services or a few certain private services where I can do more than just be a street medic (like the Maroon service w/ community paramedics)


----------



## Tigger (Dec 1, 2012)

Clare said:


> At the moment I work at one of the suburban stations in the Auckland District but I have worked out of Pitt Street for a short time.
> 
> City station is, as the name implies, the central Ambulance station for Auckland and it covers obviously the CBD and inner suburbs out to about as far as Remuera and Mt. Eden as well as all the western waterfront area like Pt. Chev and Herne Bay.  Anything immediately beyond that is covered by New Lynn and Mt. Wellington so it's a pretty big area for 3 ambulances plus a couple of PTS vehicles.



Yea I was surprised at how few ambulances covered that large of an area. I think I was in City 24, I had a great crew that let me jump right in. We had back to back cardiac arrests and made it so far out of the CBD that one patient ended up getting transported to North Shore hospital.

I came away very impressed with St. John.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 1, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> That's the plan. I'm seriously looking at third services or a few certain private services where I can do more than just be a street medic (like the Maroon service w/ community paramedics)



If I leave from here it will be because I finished a degree or a flight job. Really looking at moving to flight just to get off the streets while I work on a degree.

And the theme for the night is to take care of your chronic health issues.  Poorly controlled diabetics and seizure patients non compliant with Dilantin have ruled the night. 

Small rant. Why does it matter to an ER nurse if someone came in by us or car? There are only 2 patients in a 30 bed ER and the nurse wanted to criticize our patient for calling 911. He was having the worst pain of his life (probably appendicitis) and called 911 because of it. That's what we're here for. And the patient was going to show up at their ER anyway.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 1, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> If I leave from here it will be because I finished a degree or a flight job. Really looking at moving to flight just to get off the streets while I work on a degree.



I would love a flight job and until recently I was so sure that is where I would eventually end up but I am starting to realize it is probably not the best career route for me. It would be a dream job but ultimately side track me from getting my masters.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 1, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I would love a flight job and until recently I was so sure that is where I would eventually end up but I am starting to realize it is probably not the best career route for me. It would be a dream job but ultimately side track me from getting my masters.



I've resisted it for a long time. Now I'm thinking it would be a nice change from the streets and will deal mostly with CCT type patients which is the part of job I really enjoy. Like a new challenge. I'm bored with being a street medic. 

And the schedule I think will allow me to go back to school and pursue a nursing degree or engineering degree.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 1, 2012)

That was difficult lol


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 1, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> That was difficult lol



BUMBLEBEES! That's so cool


----------



## Clare (Dec 1, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Yea I was surprised at how few ambulances covered that large of an area. I think I was in City 24, I had a great crew that let me jump right in. We had back to back cardiac arrests and made it so far out of the CBD that one patient ended up getting transported to North Shore hospital.



You were probably on City 2 or in vehicle #24.  The vehicle number is for the people who look after the fleet while the radio number depends upon the station and roster.  If you were with a Paramedic and another Paramedic or an Ambulance Officer then City 2 would be my guess but if you were with an Intensive Care Paramedic then it would have been City 1 as the number 1 vehicle is always the highest qualified for a particular station on that watch.  

For somebody to get transported to North Shore then you would have to have gone so far west you crossed the catchment boundary between Auckland and Waitemata DHB which is somewhere on the western side of New Lynn, it does happen.  There is a new thing called "fluid deployment" which is where now we send vehicles to different stations to do covering or whatever because all their vehicles are busy, a good example for you is somebody from City being sent to New Lynn station or the North Shore (Takapuna station) because everybody else is busy.  The workload has increased so much that you could once upon a time expect to get a good sleep on nights but now its not as easy, last night I did 13 calls and transported 11 people! ... or maybe it was 11 and 9, one of the two.    

If you come back be sure to come out east and I will see what I can do for you, how comfortable are you at driving on the other side of the road?


----------



## MMiz (Dec 1, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> That was difficult lol


Very cool!  Is that a new rig in the back?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 1, 2012)

MMiz said:


> Very cool!  Is that a new rig in the back?




Thanks! it was fun. 

and Yea. It's our new gas vanbulance.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 1, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> That was difficult lol



Just noticed santas face without the mustache looks like the face of a certain novelty item.


----------



## Clare (Dec 1, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Thanks! it was fun.
> 
> and Yea. It's our new gas vanbulance.



I am jealous girl, its so hot here at Christmas time, I want to build a snowman!

I was in the vanbulance yesterday; oh and in case you missed the giant Merceedes emblem on the front they now put a little thing above it, just to be sure you know its made by Merceedes!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 1, 2012)

Snazzy.....


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 1, 2012)

How to repair a 2nd generation 4runner idler arm in ten easy steps:

1. Acquire two idler arm bushings and a grease seal and brew a pot of coffee 

2. Remove idler arm assembly from truck

3. Disassemble idler arm and discard worn bushings and grease seal

4. Thoroughly clean all parts, liberally pack the inside of the assembly and the bushings with a good MP grease. 

5. Reassemble idler arm

6. Repeatedly cuss at the idler arm because the arm won't pass through the new bushings

7. Beat the idler arm relentlessly in all directions with a rubber mallet in an attempt to reassemble the part. repeat x2.5hrs

8. Give up and buy a new idler arm assembly

9. Install brand new idler arm assembly

10. Enjoy your remaining coffee and pretend you were extremely thrifty and repaired your idler arm

Note: experienced mechanics can skip steps 3-7


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 1, 2012)

I tend to repeat steps 6 and 7 over and over again.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 1, 2012)

Guess who has pneumonia? Yeah, not a good way to start the 3rd week of your new job. Let's just say my boss wasn't real happy when I called him earlier today to let him know I won't be in tomorrow. 

My husband didn't think I should have called in, but when the choices are to stay home, get some rest, and get over this, or go to work, run myself down even more (I went in sick the last 3 days.), and risk having to stay in the hospital for a few days because I am continuing to get worse, I think I will take my chances with staying home sick for one day. (I won't have to work now until Wednesday.) I mean, just what am I really supposed to do?


----------



## firetender (Dec 2, 2012)

This falls into the category of "Scene Safety". You know, the part about protecting yourself first and your patients second from you hacking to death or keeling over in the middle of taking care of them.


----------



## Clare (Dec 2, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> My husband didn't think I should have called in, but when the choices are to stay home, get some rest, and get over this, or go to work, run myself down even more (I went in sick the last 3 days.), and risk having to stay in the hospital for a few days because I am continuing to get worse, I think I will take my chances with staying home sick for one day. (I won't have to work now until Wednesday.) I mean, just what am I really supposed to do?



He should be lovingly nursing you back to health not telling you go to go work sick!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 2, 2012)

Hmmm off work tomorrow... study or actually take a break from anything EMS related? Hmm... I think I'm gonna go shooting, then for a hike up to the Sandia Cave and wander around as far into it as I can.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 2, 2012)

Clare said:


> He should be lovingly nursing you back to health not telling you go to go work sick!




Lol my wife would be telling me to go back to work, too! Not because of needing money, but, to put it in her words, "You ain't no punk b$&*h!" I guess that's what I get for marrying a Muay Thai fighter... :sad: :rofl:


----------



## Clare (Dec 2, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Lol my wife would be telling me to go back to work, too! Not because of needing money, but, to put it in her words, "You ain't no punk b$&*h!" I guess that's what I get for marrying a Muay Thai fighter... :sad: :rofl:



I hope that whomever I marry is a bit more compassionate 

Speaking of Muay Thai, I ordered my neighbour a pair of Muay Thai shorts off the internet cos he wasn't the most computer literate person; the 6XL barely fit him, it was very disturbing.


----------



## FLdoc2011 (Dec 2, 2012)

Working while sick is miserable.  Been fighting some URI for a couple weeks now and last time on call I sounded like I had croup.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 2, 2012)

Clare said:


> He should be lovingly nursing you back to health not telling you go to go work sick!



His point is that I have just started this job, and it looks bad to call in sick on my first shift out of orientation.  He thinks I should have went in, and then hoped they sent me home.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 2, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> His point is that I have just started this job, and it looks bad to call in sick on my first shift out of orientation.  He thinks I should have went in, and then hoped they sent me home.



Yeah men are kinda stupid that way  we tend to focus on looking strong in the short term even if it means actually being weaker in the long term.

edit: Don't be to hard on him, he wasn't trying to be a jerk it's just the way us men are programmed to think.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 2, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmmm off work tomorrow... study or actually take a break from anything EMS related? Hmm... I think I'm gonna go shooting, then for a hike up to the Sandia Cave and wander around as far into it as I can.



Guns are bad. Maybe you should just get life preservers installed.:rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 2, 2012)

So in my class's Facebook group, there's a few people looking for more information of homeopathy (one of the campus clubs has them come in and give a lunch lecture every year). I so want to respond that the less they know, the more powerful it is. You know, the power of dilution and all.


----------



## Chris07 (Dec 2, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> So in my class's Facebook group, there's a few people looking for more information of homeopathy (one of the campus clubs has them come in and give a lunch lecture every year). I so want to respond that the less they know, the more powerful it is. You know, the power of dilution and all.



Out of curiosity...
Have you ever witnessed someone mistake Osteopathy for Homeopathy?

Might be awkward when someone finds out that your a DO and thinks your some kind of alternative medicine quack. :wacko:


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 2, 2012)

No, but unfortunately there are plenty of quack DOs out there when it comes to OMM.


----------



## Chris07 (Dec 2, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> No, but unfortunately there are plenty of quack DOs out there when it comes to OMM.



Then what separates a DO who exclusively practices OMM from a DC? (besides the unlimited license to practice medicine) 

I've always wondered, if someone wants to practice OMM exclusively, then why did they become a DO instead of a DC? 

Of course there may be a fundamental difference between a Chiropractic and OMM that I am unaware of.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 2, 2012)

Chris07 said:


> Then what separates a DO who exclusively practices OMM from a DC? (besides the unlimited license to practice medicine)
> 
> I've always wondered, if someone wants to practice OMM exclusively, then why did they become a DO instead of a DC?
> 
> Of course there may be a fundamental difference between a Chiropractic and OMM that I am unaware of.


I'm pretty sure a DC is not a physician (a chiropractor.) 

Go ask the pupils of pre-osteo on SDN. :unsure:


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 2, 2012)

Chris07 said:


> Then what separates a DO who exclusively practices OMM from a DC? (besides the unlimited license to practice medicine)
> 
> I've always wondered, if someone wants to practice OMM exclusively, then why did they become a DO instead of a DC?
> 
> Of course there may be a fundamental difference between a Chiropractic and OMM that I am unaware of.



Arguably the philosophy underlying the dysfunction. Chiropractic philosophy is that the misalignment of the spine itself results in dysfunction whereas osteopathy is the misalignment puts pressure on the nerves, which is the result of the dysfunction ("somatic dysfunction"). Outside the US and Canada, osteopaths (in contrast to US osteopathic physicians) only practice manipulative medicine, and not general medicine.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 2, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I'm pretty sure a DC is not a physician (a chiropractor.)
> 
> Go ask the pupils of pre-osteo on SDN. :unsure:



You're evil.


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 2, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Arguably the philosophy underlying the dysfunction. Chiropractic philosophy is that the misalignment of the spine itself results in dysfunction whereas osteopathy is the misalignment puts pressure on the nerves, which is the result of the dysfunction ("somatic dysfunction"). Outside the US and Canada, osteopaths (in contrast to US osteopathic physicians) only practice manipulative medicine, and not general medicine.



I find I like DOs better than DRs. The DOs I've seen took a whole-body view to health, and look at how one thing affects this which affects that. The DRs I've seen only seemed to be pill pushers. "Oh, you're having this problem, here's a pill for that. Oh, that pill is giving you that side effect, here's another pill to counter-act it."

I see a DO, and I'm on one prescription pill a day, and two OTC pills on days I have to go work. When I saw a DR, I was on several pills a day, and some of those pills were to counteract the side effects of another pill. Another reason I like the DO I see now is that she actually listened to me when I reported symptoms that had been bothering me since I was a teenager, and figured out that they were the common red-flags for a fairly common disorder, while the DR I had seen for years as a teen and young adult kept going along the lines of "I can't figure out what's wrong with you, it must be stress, here's a pill"


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 2, 2012)

Holy crap, Matt Damon died......


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 2, 2012)

At the end of "The Departed".


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 2, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Holy crap, Matt Damon died......



Source?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 2, 2012)

In the movie I was watching :rofl:


----------



## Chris07 (Dec 2, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Holy crap, Matt Damon died......



???


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 2, 2012)

Read the follow up comment!


----------



## Achilles (Dec 2, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> I find I like DOs better than DRs. The DOs I've seen took a whole-body view to health, and look at how one thing affects this which affects that. The DRs I've seen only seemed to be pill pushers. "Oh, you're having this problem, here's a pill for that. Oh, that pill is giving you that side effect, here's another pill to counter-act it."
> 
> I see a DO, and I'm on one prescription pill a day, and two OTC pills on days I have to go work. When I saw a DR, I was on several pills a day, and some of those pills were to counteract the side effects of another pill. Another reason I like the DO I see now is that she actually listened to me when I reported symptoms that had been bothering me since I was a teenager, and figured out that they were the common red-flags for a fairly common disorder, while the DR I had seen for years as a teen and young adult kept going along the lines of "I can't figure out what's wrong with you, it must be stress, here's a pill"


A DO is a doctor of osteopathic medicine.
Are you mistaking DR for MD?


----------



## Chris07 (Dec 2, 2012)

I was going to say...Twitter was not confirming your statement...<_<

Twitter is the ultimate source for confirming big natural disasters and celebrity deaths...

https://twitter.com/search

The hash tags on that page tell what's going on in the world. ^_^


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 2, 2012)

It's a nice gag I like to pull off from time to time.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 2, 2012)

Chris07 said:


> I was going to say...Twitter was not confirming your statement...<_<
> 
> Twitter is the ultimate source for confirming big natural disasters and celebrity deaths...
> 
> ...



Weekly World news is better :rofl:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 2, 2012)

Bat boy!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 2, 2012)

Is that magazine still around?


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 2, 2012)

Achilles said:


> A DO is a doctor of osteopathic medicine.
> Are you mistaking DR for MD?



:blush: Yup, should have proof-read. I can only plead a long day of answering phones at work.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 2, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> At the end of "The Departed".





Addrobo87 said:


> Holy crap, Matt Damon died......


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 2, 2012)

Some people have a hard time getting that one for some reason.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 2, 2012)

Holding my kitty in my arms, all cozy on the cough. Then out of nowhere he has a flash back to his nursing days, and thought I was his mom. He reached out and bit me so hard. 

I'm gonna kill him.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 2, 2012)

Watching Dexter. Anybody else? Good season so far.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 2, 2012)

Just got a call, gotta go in at 1am to cover for a sick crew member. 18 hour shift. Not happy.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 2, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Holding my kitty in my arms, all cozy on the cough. Then out of nowhere he has a flash back to his nursing days, and thought I was his mom. He reached out and bit me so hard.
> 
> I'm gonna kill him.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 2, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Holding my kitty in my arms, all cozy on the cough. Then out of nowhere he has a flash back to his nursing days, and thought I was his mom. He reached out and bit me so hard.
> 
> I'm gonna kill him.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 2, 2012)

PTSD dog is classic!


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 2, 2012)

She says she doesn't want a Christmas present, and threatens to not come over if I have one.


/me doesn't know if she's serious or if it's the "test" that girls do?!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 2, 2012)

Cooking frog legs. It's hard to get people to try them but once they do, they enjoy it.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 2, 2012)

Linuss said:


> She says she doesn't want a Christmas present, and threatens to not come over if I have one.
> 
> 
> /me doesn't know if she's serious or if it's the "test" that girls do?!


You better get her something.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 2, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Watching Dexter. Anybody else? Good season so far.



Yep. Just finished it. I wish Deb would just mind her own business haha


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 2, 2012)

MMiz said:


> You better get her something.



Already do.  


But she's also the kind that, if she doesn't think you believe her, she WILL follow through on her threats.






Women.  Grr.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 2, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Already do.
> 
> 
> But she's also the kind that, if she doesn't think you believe her, she WILL follow through on her threats.
> ...


Hide it from her until she gets upset that you "didn't get her anything".


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> Yep. Just finished it. I wish Deb would just mind her own business haha



Word.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 2, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Already do.
> 
> 
> But she's also the kind that, if she doesn't think you believe her, she WILL follow through on her threats.
> ...



Invite her over. Then once she is inside lock the doors so she can't make a quick escape hahaha


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> Invite her over. Then once she is inside lock the doors so she can't make a quick escape hahaha



??


----------



## Jambi (Dec 2, 2012)

Just realized Texas has no state income tax. I'm paying 8% in California.

One more thing for moving to Texas


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 3, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Just realized Texas has no state income tax. I'm paying 8% in California.
> 
> One more thing for moving to Texas



Really? There is no state income tax here?


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 3, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Really? There is no state income tax here?



Nope.  No state income tax.  Moderate sales tax which tends to be 8.25% (technically it's 6.25% but most localities add on the allowed additional 2%)


----------



## Clare (Dec 3, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Women.  Grr.



Come on now, all girls want is love and attention, its not that hard, seriously


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 3, 2012)

There's such a thing as too much love and attention. You don't want to be overbearing.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2012)

Clare said:


> Come on now, all girls want is love and attention, its not that hard, seriously



Bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:. I call bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:.

I've spent the last 23 years of my life on this planet studying women, that's hardly all they want


----------



## Clare (Dec 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I've spent the last 23 years of my life on this planet studying women, that's hardly all they want



Oh really? Then what do women want?


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 3, 2012)

They also seem to want you to have a big, err, salary... :unsure:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2012)

Clare said:


> Oh really? Then what do women want?



I'll let you know when I figure it out.


----------



## Clare (Dec 3, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> They also seem to want you to have a big, err, salary... :unsure:



Money does help especially if you are one of those superficial girls that likes sugarlifestyle, but that is pretty pointless and shallow if you ask me.  



NVRob said:


> I'll let you know when I figure it out.



Let me save you the trouble

Clare's list of what a girl wants:

- Love 
- Affection (I should have said that instead of attention, my bad)

There, that was simple.

What is it with men and not being able to figure that out, or do girls just make it too hard?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 3, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> They also seem to want you to have a big, err, salary... :unsure:



Win :rofl:


----------



## Aidey (Dec 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:. I call bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:.
> 
> I've spent the last 23 years of my life on this planet studying women, that's hardly all they want



Rob, this is the only time you will ever hear this. 

You're right 

:rofl:



Clare said:


> Money does help especially if you are one of those superficial girls that likes sugarlifestyle, but that is pretty pointless and shallow if you ask me.



Money definitely helps if it means not being in eternal debt and being able to afford basic needs. Wanting to be financially stable is hardly shallow.


----------



## Clare (Dec 3, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Money definitely helps if it means not being in eternal debt and being able to afford basic needs. Wanting to be financially stable is hardly shallow.



Financially stable is not shallow no but I see plenty of girls who are like "oh he has money so he is good" or they are like attracted to money and nothing else, now that is shallow.

And I reckon those yo-yo girls who are all over the show with what they want need a good slap.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 3, 2012)

Clare said:


> Oh really? Then what do women want?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 3, 2012)

You know what's funny, as soon as people found out I was an EMT and going to Medic school, random girls started jumping out of the woodwork. It was really funny. It's like they realized, they are mostly around my age in their mid 20s, that most guys around them don't offer much security. I don't know man, I don't want to be a meal ticket. That's why I'm aiming to marry a doctor


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 3, 2012)

I should play up the "I'm 66% doctor" card. It might make up for the 30-40 lbs I need to lose.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Rob, this is the only time you will ever hear this.
> 
> You're right
> 
> :rofl:



Woa...not nice.

Probably right though :lol:


----------



## Clare (Dec 3, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



Eh, not sure you would like to hear what I think, many people would say its un lady-like



Addrobo87 said:


> You know what's funny, as soon as people found out I was an EMT and going to Medic school, random girls started jumping out of the woodwork. It was really funny. It's like they realized, they are mostly around my age in their mid 20s, that most guys around them don't offer much security. I don't know man, I don't want to be a meal ticket. That's why I'm aiming to marry a doctor



So you are going to let her be one instead?  

You know when I tell people I work in emergency / healthcare they are like "oh wow that is cool, you must have a lot of gross stories or see a lot of interesting things" but I can't say it's a huge attraction feature.  



JPINFV said:


> It might make up for the 30-40 lbs I need to lose.



Sorry love, but you need to shed the 40 lb, that is all there is too it ...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2012)

Clare said:


> Sorry love, but you need to shed the 40 lb, that is all there is too it ...



Uh...didn't you just talk about shallowness? :unsure:


----------



## Clare (Dec 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Uh...didn't you just talk about shallowness? :unsure:



I would have to wonder if you're 40 lb overweight on your own volition then are you going to take my trying to help you get rid of the weight as a sign that I care about you and are trying to help, or are you going to get all "woman don't change me!" and so forth?

I'm not saying being 40 lb overweight is a bad thing, but eh, not sure being a Doctor wipes out the being 40 lb overweight.

Most of the girls I know are on a diet and absolutely hate me for being "metabolically un-challenged"


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 3, 2012)

She won't be my meal ticket, I'll be going to medical school within 5 years from now. Also, when you live in an area known as "The Armpit of California" such as San Bernardino, anybody that doesn't work at Walmart, isn't a felon, and makes more than $10 an hour......you're a meal ticket around these parts. I live in the second poorest city in America with an average of 40% plus on welfare, lol Paramedic money is being set for life around here. Sad but true.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 3, 2012)

:lol: Alright World, I have a question. :lol:

Should one major in biology even if they despise botany. 
I'd like to major in something that will be useful in medical school if I get in. :unsure::unsure::unsure::unsure:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 3, 2012)

Give Biochemistry a shot, that's what I'm going for.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 3, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Give Biochemistry a shot, that's what I'm going for.



Does it involve math?
I enjoy doing lots of math, especially in my head, my mother being a math teacher - I guess it just runs in the family. 
Thanks I will look into it.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes, lot's of math.


----------



## Clare (Dec 3, 2012)

Biology can be like boring high school biology which is plants and photosynthesis (yawn!) or it can be really interesting stuff looking at cells and molecules so you learn about cellular anatomy and processes which really make physiology and pharmacology much easier to understand.

I find cell and molecular biology really interesting, I don't really like chemistry, I understand it if I pay enough attention to it but I don't like it, biochemistry is interesting, like Krebs cycle and glucose metabolism is quite interesting and relevant in things like diabetic ketoacidosis and helps a bit in microbiology which is useful because it helps me to understand what happens if I give somebody ceftriaxone.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 3, 2012)

Achilles said:


> :lol: Alright World, I have a question. :lol:
> 
> Should one major in biology even if they despise botany.
> I'd like to major in something that will be useful in medical school if I get in. :unsure::unsure::unsure::unsure:




Something like 40% of people who are admitted to medical schools in the US have non science degrees. As long as you have the appropriate prerequisites you can major in whatever you like.


----------



## Chris07 (Dec 3, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Something like 40% of people who are admitted to medical schools in the US have non science degrees. As long as you have the appropriate prerequisites you can major in whatever you like.



Like me. Working on a BS in computer science while getting my med school requirements out of the way.

Just a shot in the dark...if you like math and want a challenge, why not major in physics? It's a nice change from biological sciences. Most of the Pre-med folks get their degrees in biological sciences. Since your major is meaningless to med schools, why not do something you enjoy?

I'll tell you if I had to start all over I would have picked Physics. I hate math classes but love physics. Why? Because in math classes you do pointless problems which give pointless answers. In physics, math is a tool which gives you meaningful answers. 

Ahhh, nothing like pulling you hair out for 6 hours over a single problem, then waking up the next morning and instantly understanding how to solve it!


----------



## Clare (Dec 3, 2012)

Came home to my housemates friends cooking dinner (some pasta thing) so I didn't have to cook, watched a little Family Guy, played some pool and I think I even won a game (my pool is not that good so um I dno) and had a think about some of the interesting topics on this website.  Oh I never realised conversing with random strangers on the internet could be so much fun! Why did I wait until now? 

All-in-all a pretty good night I reckon, now I have to be up in seven hours, I get cranky when I haven't had my sleep so night!


----------



## FLdoc2011 (Dec 3, 2012)

Achilles said:


> :lol: Alright World, I have a question. :lol:
> 
> Should one major in biology even if they despise botany.
> I'd like to major in something that will be useful in medical school if I get in. :unsure::unsure::unsure::unsure:



Major in whatever interests you and whatever you can maintain good grades in.   Ultimately no specific major is really going to be useful in med school.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 3, 2012)

First day at new job......oh boy


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 3, 2012)

I am off to work for day one. 

*crack knuckles* "All of my training had prepared me for this moment......."


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 3, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I am off to work for day one.
> 
> *crack knuckles* "All of my training had prepared me for this moment......."


----------



## Aidey (Dec 3, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


>



You know he is a dude right? :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 3, 2012)

Aidey said:


> You know he is a dude right? :rofl:



Some dudes can still be a princess :rofl:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 3, 2012)

Aidey said:


> You know he is a dude right? :rofl:



Thats the joke


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 3, 2012)

This is me right now...


----------



## Anjel (Dec 3, 2012)

And me


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Clare (Dec 3, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


>



I'll take this one, even though I am not really into all that airy-fairy princess type BS, I do like pink


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 3, 2012)

Cuz, ya know... It's what the AHA says.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 3, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Cuz, ya know... It's what the AHA says.



I liked that one!


----------



## Clare (Dec 3, 2012)

Adrenaline is probably being pulled from primary cardiac arrest come 2013.  While there is a clearly stated "watch this space" on the removal of both adrenaline and amiodarone from primary cardiac arrest, amiodarone was recently added to the  ILS Paramedic delegated scope of practice for cardiac arrest although I suspect the reasons for this may not have been entirely clinical.  

Also, I dislike the fact it is still somewhat as cold at night when it's supposed to be summer as it was during the winter, boo!


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 3, 2012)

Make that 2015 when they do their hemi-decadial revison in _Circulation_.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 3, 2012)

*Safety first*

More on my mention of a local animal control officer who was murdered by a man in a presumably empty house. 

The homeowner had been evicted the prior day, the ACO and a bank representative came back to get the owner's pets (he had stated he had nowhere to take them), and the evictee had re-enterd the premises and discharged his shotgun through the front door without warning, killing the ACO and minorly injuring the bank employee.

Now, not only is "the gun always loaded", "the syringe always used", but "the empty house has someone inside with a gun".

Take five, stay alive.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 3, 2012)

firefite said:


> Some dudes can still be a princess :rofl:


Agreed! Apparently some people never played...


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 3, 2012)

I was more of a DigDug and Crush Crumble and Chomp guy


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 3, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> I was more of a DigDug and Crush Crumble and Chomp guy



I heard you beta tested Pong.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I heard you beta tested Pong.



ZING!

What kind of motorsports shop is closed on a Monday? When a storm just dumped 3+ feet over the weekend and they are the only Ski Doo dealer for 150 miles? Spare parts fail! Hopefully I don't blow a belt tomorrow...definitely bringing the tow strap just in case. 

I'll try to get some snow porn for y'all.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 3, 2012)

I'll be going snowboarding for the first time in January! I'm stoked! Any of y'all have any tips to pass on?  Luckily I typically pick things like that up pretty quickly


----------



## FLdoc2011 (Dec 3, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'll be going snowboarding for the first time in January! I'm stoked! Any of y'all have any tips to pass on?  Luckily I typically pick things like that up pretty quickly



Yea, when you fall down don't sit on your rear for 20min in the middle of the slope forcing the skiers to narrowly avoid hitting you.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 3, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'll be going snowboarding for the first time in January! I'm stoked! Any of y'all have any tips to pass on?  Luckily I typically pick things like that up pretty quickly



The first day of snowboarding sucks. You will be falling constantly.
The second time you've mastered it and you will fall at all. 
I prefer riding goofy style as opposed to regular (foot placement)
I also ride left foot forward so my right foot comes out.
If you have a cool design on your board, put a stomp pad that won't interupt the picture.
you stop heel edge and toe edge, if you catch an edge doing toe side, it sucks as you will fall down the bill backwards.

Wear a helemet!!!
It's required at some places.
An MP3 player or iPod is pretty handy as hearing the air can get boring.
Chap stick is your friend, I use Burt's bees stuff.
Don't eat the snow, it's probably man made and came from the pond at the bottom of the hill.
Ice hurts if you fall on it. 
Lift tickets are expensive usually start at 38$ just for morning session. So be prepared for that. Also food, don't buy the ski lodge's food it's like 4$ for a hot choclate and 6$ for a slice of pizza. Bring a snowboard lock, this is helpful for when you need to urinate, eat or sleep.
Good luck have fun


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'll be going snowboarding for the first time in January! I'm stoked! Any of y'all have any tips to pass on?  Luckily I typically pick things like that up pretty quickly



Drive with your front foot, not your back foot. 

Don't fall on an out-stretched hand, broken wrists aren't fun. 

I ski, but I'll knuckle drag from time to time in the spring when I get bored. Always takes a minute to get used to the board in the park but it's like riding a bike.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 3, 2012)

If you can, take an introductory lesson. It'll make the first day of snowboarding tolerable, and the next day a lot better. 

Wear good gloves. 

Have fun. 

Take ibuprofen when you get finished. Your body will hurt in places you never imagined. 

And yeah, I've been riding since 1991... I'm still sore after the first day of getting back on it. 

Good advice about the lock and NOT paying ski area prices for food. Bring your own.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 3, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'll be going snowboarding for the first time in January! I'm stoked! Any of y'all have any tips to pass on?  Luckily I typically pick things like that up pretty quickly



Make sure your health insurance plan is paid ahead of time. 

Don't eat the yellow snow.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 3, 2012)

firefite said:


> Make sure your health insurance plan is paid ahead of time.
> 
> Don't eat the yellow snow.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2vGYLC87gU


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 3, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'll be going snowboarding for the first time in January! I'm stoked! Any of y'all have any tips to pass on?  Luckily I typically pick things like that up pretty quickly



Advanced directive?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 3, 2012)

Paramedic skills finals tomorrow, I've never been more nervous in my life!


----------



## Clare (Dec 3, 2012)

Today I had ....

- # femoral shaft 
- # elbow
- # Ankle
- Gastro
- Generally unwell with cough and abdo pain 
- Renal calci 
- Stroke with seizures
- Heart attack
- Lady with SpO2 92% on RA
- ? Testicular torsion in a 5 mom

WOW! I'm pooped so have dispatched my housemates to Pizza Hut to obtain dinner *cracks whip


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 3, 2012)

Where do you work?


----------



## Tigger (Dec 3, 2012)

Achilles said:


> The first day of snowboarding sucks. You will be falling constantly.
> The second time you've mastered it and you will fall at all.
> I prefer riding goofy style as opposed to regular (foot placement)
> I also ride left foot forward so my right foot comes out.
> ...



Wait a second, $38 dollars is an expensive lift ticket? Sheesh don't come out here, the big resorts are charging $95+ per DAY. I got my season pass half off by cancelling my Wells Fargo bank account in August and then taking them up on their two for one season pass deal when you open a college student checking account. Win!


----------



## Jambi (Dec 4, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Paramedic skills finals tomorrow, I've never been more nervous in my life!



You'll be fine. If you've made it this far, there's no reason you won't do so.  It doesn't make it any less stressful though does it?

What program?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 4, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Paramedic skills finals tomorrow, I've never been more nervous in my life!



Good luck


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 4, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Wait a second, $38 dollars is an expensive lift ticket?



That was my thought as well.... 38$ is pocket lint compared to tickets to real resorts


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks fellas. NCTI Riverside. Not the most reputable program lol, but I've made it this far.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 4, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Thanks fellas. NCTI Riverside. Not the most reputable program lol, but I've made it this far.



I'm very sorry to hear that haha. I do know some great medics who have come out of that program so there is still hope for you


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 4, 2012)

I made sure to prepare for paramedic school. I became an EKG Tech, took a prep course, and read as much as I possibly could. The result? Number 1 in my class and I never really struggled, I just get test anxiety pretty bad for some reason. I pride myself in being able to explain "Tetralogy of Fallot" while most students couldn't explain Acid-base balance.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that haha. I do know some great medics who have come out of that program so there is still hope for you



Thanks. Btw we have a bunch of instructors from out towards your way in the desert.


----------



## Chris07 (Dec 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That was my thought as well.... 38$ is pocket lint compared to tickets to real resorts



$80-$100 in Tahoe. I usually look for six pack deals. 6 days (any day). Usually pays for themselves after 4 days. Too bad I won't be able to travel to Reno/Tahoe this winter :unsure:.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 4, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Thanks fellas. NCTI Riverside. Not the most reputable program lol, but I've made it this far.



Ahh a fellow  NCTI alum  don't worry 3 months of hard learning and you'll be ready to take the test.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 4, 2012)

Haha I took my first CPR class, EMT class, and Paramedic at NCTI. Now if I can just get hired by AMR, the cycle will be complete.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That was my thought as well.... 38$ is pocket lint compared to tickets to real resorts



The only good daily deal left in Colorado is Wolf Creek, which is 50 a day. They have 35 dollar local appreciation day (which apply to everyone!) and college student days, but 50 is still ok for the most snow in Colorado! I usually get 2-3 days there a year, when Summit is sucking.

Otherwise, if you're gonna ski more than 5-7, a season pass is a must. Due to money issues from going to abroad, they'll be no Keyston, Vail, or A-Basin for me this year, it's two expensive to get a Vail Resorts pass and a Copper, Winter Park, and Steamboat pass. I'm gonna try and volunteer at Breck to score some comp tickets though.


----------



## intellectualfish (Dec 4, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Paramedic skills finals tomorrow, I've never been more nervous in my life!



Good luck! Remember that most skill testers give bonus points for the creative and liberal use of NPAs and water-based lubricants on airway mannequins!


----------



## Jambi (Dec 4, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Haha I took my first CPR class, EMT class, and Paramedic at NCTI. Now if I can just get hired by AMR, the cycle will be complete.



Good luck. I know a few people that have gone through NCTI.  It's all about what you put into it.  It's just expensive if you don't have AMR discount.

The hard part will be finding a job with the reported 6-8month wait for part-time paramedic spots at AMR.  With NCTI, RCC, Crafton Hills, Palomar, and other outliers, the market is just saturated.  

With that said, there are always spots. It's just about who you know. Excellent people tend to stand out and get hired far quicker than others...you know what I mean. There's always that one guy that can't ever seem to get hired...


----------



## Jambi (Dec 4, 2012)

intellectualfish said:


> Good luck! Remember that most skill testers give bonus points for the creative and liberal use of NPAs and water-based lubricants on airway mannequins!



Now that's just not nice...:rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 4, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Thanks. Btw we have a bunch of instructors from out towards your way in the desert.



Yep. One of your instructors is our Lead FTO.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 4, 2012)

We'll see what happens. I don't have any fire aspirations, just wanted to make better than EMT money and support myself through college.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> Yep. One of your instructors is our Lead FTO.



So no NCTI for you?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 4, 2012)

intellectualfish said:


> Good luck! Remember that most skill testers give bonus points for the creative and liberal use of NPAs and water-based lubricants on airway mannequins!



Thanks for the excellent advice buddy


----------



## intellectualfish (Dec 4, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Thanks for the excellent advice buddy



Hey, it's what I'm here for


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 4, 2012)

Chris07 said:


> $80-$100 in Tahoe. I usually look for six pack deals. 6 days (any day). Usually pays for themselves after 4 days. Too bad I won't be able to travel to Reno/Tahoe this winter :unsure:.



That's unfortunate. We just got a decent amount of snow up here that was exactly what we needed to build a rock solid base for the year 

I live where people vacation...it's pretty awesome


----------



## Chris07 (Dec 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That's unfortunate. We just got a decent amount of snow up here that was exactly what we needed to build a rock solid base for the year
> 
> I live where people vacation...it's pretty awesome



In all honesty I would love to live there. Usually go every year for a couple days with the family (day after Christmas till New Years). Unfortunately I'm working this year so I'm staying home.

If I do ever move out there I'm sure the whole shoveling snow concept may take some getting used to. I mean the coldest I get here is low high 40s with rain...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 4, 2012)

Chris07 said:


> In all honesty I would love to live there. Usually go every year for a couple days with the family (day after Christmas till New Years). Unfortunately I'm working this year so I'm staying home.
> 
> If I do ever move out there I'm sure the whole shoveling snow concept may take some getting used to. I mean the coldest I get here is low high 40s with rain...



Meh you get used to it. Just have to stay ahead of the game otherwise it ends up being a giant pain in the ***.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 4, 2012)

Burrrrrrrrr it's 57 degrees out here, I should get my parka.....


----------



## Clare (Dec 4, 2012)

I fell asleep earlier and am now wide awake, its just after midnight.  

The things I get myself into ....


----------



## Jon (Dec 4, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Just got a call, gotta go in at 1am to cover for a sick crew member. 18 hour shift. Not happy.



Yes you are.

You like overtime. Or has that changed?


----------



## Jon (Dec 4, 2012)

Linuss said:


> She says she doesn't want a Christmas present, and threatens to not come over if I have one.
> 
> 
> /me doesn't know if she's serious or if it's the "test" that girls do?!



That's a no-win situation.


----------



## Jon (Dec 4, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> You know what's funny, as soon as people found out I was an EMT and going to Medic school, random girls started jumping out of the woodwork. It was really funny. It's like they realized, they are mostly around my age in their mid 20s, that most guys around them don't offer much security. I don't know man, I don't want to be a meal ticket. That's why I'm aiming to marry a doctor



Wait- paramedic is viewed as a secure occupation?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 4, 2012)

Jon said:


> Yes you are.
> 
> You like overtime. Or has that changed?



I like OT, when I can sort of plan for it.  the "come in right meow" stuff is what I don't like 

And it turned out to be a busy day. Of course.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 4, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I like OT, when I can sort of plan for it.  the "come in right meow" stuff is what I don't like
> 
> And it turned out to be a busy day. Of course.



Confused with the  haha. 

Your post makes it seem like it sucked but it is followed up by a smiley face.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 4, 2012)

Trans-Siberian Orchestra. Ha ha ha! They are awesome!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hate having to restrict myself to lighter weight Olympic lifts in the gym!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 4, 2012)

That's what I get for posting while half asleep. I put a smiley  where no smiley belongs.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tips!  The location isn't set in stone yet (since I'm not the one paying for the lodging), but it's most likely going to be at Breck


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 4, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> That's what I get for posting while half asleep. I put a smiley  where no smiley belongs.



"I love my job. I love my job."


----------



## Jon (Dec 4, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I like OT, when I can sort of plan for it.  the "come in right meow" stuff is what I don't like
> 
> And it turned out to be a busy day. Of course.



That's because you had a turkey bowl.


----------



## Jon (Dec 4, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> That's what I get for posting while half asleep. I put a smiley  where no smiley belongs.



Funny, now it doesn't have smileys.

That's magic!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 4, 2012)

Jon said:


> Funny, now it doesn't have smileys.
> 
> That's magic!



Using administrative abilities to alter your own post after the 15 minute mark...

Abuse of power I say!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 4, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Using administrative abilities to alter your own post after the 15 minute mark...
> 
> Pretty darn awesome I say!



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 4, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Fixed that for ya.



:rofl:


----------



## Clare (Dec 4, 2012)

Jon said:


> That's a no-win situation.



If he handles it poorly then yes it is.  Should he handle it well then it has potential to go very well.  

What is it with guys and thinking girls are hard?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 4, 2012)

Clare said:


> If he handles it poorly then yes it is.  Should he handle it well then it has potential to go very well.
> 
> What is it with guys and thinking girls are hard?



Cause they are......


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 4, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Cause they are......



This post sums up my thoughts haha


----------



## Clare (Dec 4, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Cause they are......



I politely disagree! 

There are only two sections in my anatomy book where girls are different than boys (ewwww boys!) so how hard can it be? 

Now, boys, they are hard!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 4, 2012)

Clare said:


> I politely disagree!
> 
> There are only two sections in my anatomy book where girls are different than boys (ewwww boys!) so how hard can it be?
> 
> Now, boys, they are hard!



Try to understand a girl and what she wants. Then she changes her mind constantly. 

Guys are simple. For most guys they want: money, sleep, beer, sex, to shoot something, to fix something, and a hot wife :rofl:


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> Try to understand a girl and what she wants. Then she changes her mind constantly.
> 
> Guys are simple. For most guys they want: money, sleep, beer, sex, to shoot something, to fix something, and a hot wife :rofl:



Quoted for truth!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> Guys are simple. For most guys they want: money, sleep, beer, sex, to shoot something, to fix something, and a hot wife :rofl:



Yeah and this has to be true because the beer commercials tell us it's true and they would never lie to us


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 4, 2012)

Test results are in....







I am now a certified, registered, bonafide EMR. 

Now to start on EMT-A. Classes begin January 6th! :wacko:


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 4, 2012)

Clare said:


> Now, boys, they are hard!



Literally or figuratively? :blush:


----------



## Clare (Dec 4, 2012)

So I see Kate Middleton is on the morning news having been taken to hospital for treatment of "acute morning sickness" um sorry honey no sympathy from me or the girls on watch today, its called being pregnant dear, now that young lady with the ovarian cysts and polyps who I had recently, now I feel sorry for her

Boys take note, you are lucky you do not have these problems ....



firefite said:


> Try to understand a girl and what she wants. Then she changes her mind constantly.
> 
> Guys are simple. For most guys they want: money, sleep, beer, sex, to shoot something, to fix something, and a hot wife :rofl:



Girls want somebody to love them, stay with them and pay attention to them, not go out drinking or offroading with their guy friends and get horrendously pissed every weekend which may include changing plans they had with us.

Also, please try to pick up around the house, cook, clean and you know, be somewhat domesticated please.



ChaseZ33 said:


> Literally or figuratively? :blush:



See ... proof guys are always focused on sex, which is another way guys are hard, please gentlemen, there is more to life.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 4, 2012)

Clare said:


> please gentlemen, there is more to life.



Not when your 22 y/o :rofl:


----------



## Clare (Dec 4, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Not when your 22 y/o :rofl:



You're not helping your case.

One of my dad's friends was habitually obsessed with sex, anywhere, anytime, anyone, any way, and it didn't end well for him.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 4, 2012)

Clare said:


> You're not helping your case.
> 
> One of my dad's friends was habitually obsessed with sex, anywhere, anytime, anyone, any way, and it didn't end well for him.



There is a difference between addicted to sex and enjoying sex.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 4, 2012)

Clare said:


> So I see Kate Middleton is on the morning news having been taken to hospital for treatment of "acute morning sickness" um sorry honey no sympathy from me or the girls on watch today, its called being pregnant dear, now that young lady with the ovarian cysts and polyps who I had recently, now I feel sorry for her
> 
> Boys take note, you are lucky you do not have these problems ....
> 
> ...



That is asking way to much of us haha. We are simple minded creatures. We need to be released into the wild at times haha. You know the old term "bros before...." Family friendly site haha


----------



## Aidey (Dec 4, 2012)

Clare said:


> So I see Kate Middleton is on the morning news having been taken to hospital for treatment of "acute morning sickness" um sorry honey no sympathy from me or the girls on watch today, its called being pregnant dear, now that young lady with the ovarian cysts and polyps who I had recently, now I feel sorry for her
> .



Look up "hyperemesis gravidarum". It isn't morning sickness, it is a whole different monster. It isn't called "being pregnant" it is called having a legitimate illness while pregnant. I hope you and the other girls on watch figure out it is a serious issue before you run on someone with it and dismiss them as a delicate flower who can't handle being pregnant.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 4, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Look up "hyperemesis gravidarum". It isn't morning sickness, it is a whole different monster. It isn't called "being pregnant" it is called having a legitimate illness while pregnant. I hope you and the other girls on watch figure out it is a serious issue before you run on someone with it and dismiss them as a delicate flower who can't handle being pregnant.



Well the etymology suggests hyper meaning excessive and emesis obviously means to vomit. gravidarum is Greek which I beleve means pregnant women or woman. 

I have a question.
Are guys the only ones that enjoy nudity in movies or do girls enjoy it too? :blink:
Like caddy shack, and other fun movies.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 4, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Well the etymology suggests hyper meaning excessive and emesis obviously means to vomit. gravidarum is Greek which I beleve means pregnant women or woman.



That's the gist. It isn't just "morning sickness".


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm not even going to involve myself in this debate...

In other news, this guy is in a much better mood. Didn't get any of me, didn't want to break the sled on its first day out so I was just cruising around for the most part. Did a couple solid climbs though and even found some knee deep, untouched pow to play in 

Rained for a bit but turned to snow pretty quickly. We have a good base to build on for the rest of the year, definitely might have some potential for avalanches depending on the next storm. I don't wanna go back to work tomorrow!


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 4, 2012)

So jealous! Looks awesome out there!


----------



## Joe (Dec 4, 2012)

Can not wait for some snow! As long as i dont have to put chains on. Our rigs have auto chains but sadly my car does not


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 4, 2012)

Clare said:


> I politely disagree!
> 
> There are only two sections in my anatomy book where girls are different than boys (ewwww boys!) so how hard can it be?
> 
> Now, boys, they are hard!



...yet only 1 in my embryology book.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 4, 2012)

Clare said:


> Boys take note, you are lucky you do not have these problems ....







/yes, I know... factory installed equipment can still work, even if the case is modified. 




> Girls want somebody to love them, stay with them and pay attention to them, not go out drinking or offroading with their guy friends and get horrendously pissed every weekend which may include changing plans they had with us.


Ok... but no girl's night out or long trips to the mall. 


> Also, please try to pick up around the house, cook, clean and you know, be somewhat domesticated please.


The only exception I'll make is if one of the members of the relationship becomes a homemaker. If you want to stay at home all day, you've just got a new job. That doesn't excuse being a slob, but the homemaker is just that.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 4, 2012)

Clare said:


> Girls want somebody to love them, stay with them and pay attention to them, not go out drinking or offroading with their guy friends and get horrendously pissed every weekend which may include changing plans they had with us.



You're very naive if that's how you think relationships work...nothing is that simple. If I want to spend time with my friends I should be able to do that, a girl tries to take that away and she's cut from the team. Quickly. You have to have balances. 

Maybe I just pick complicated girls but that's far from what they've all wanted. 

I have plenty of friends that are girls that think or talk about sex just as much if not more than myself or any other guy I know. Being addicted to sex and being unsafe about it is one thing. There's nothing wrong with practicing safe sex, often. Sex is a huge part of a healthy relationship.


----------



## Clare (Dec 4, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Look up "hyperemesis gravidarum". It isn't morning sickness, it is a whole different monster. It isn't called "being pregnant" it is called having a legitimate illness while pregnant. I hope you and the other girls on watch figure out it is a serious issue before you run on someone with it and dismiss them as a delicate flower who can't handle being pregnant.



It was given as "acute morning sickness" on the TV news, so I can't say we looked into the matter much further.  

Of course none of us would dismiss a legitimate medical complaint.  



NVRob said:


> I'm not even going to involve myself in this debate...



And here I was thinking Paramedics liked a challenge! 



NVRob said:


> In other news, this guy is in a much better mood. Didn't get any of me, didn't want to break the sled on its first day out so I was just cruising around for the most part. Did a couple solid climbs though and even found some knee deep, untouched pow to play in
> 
> Rained for a bit but turned to snow pretty quickly. We have a good base to build on for the rest of the year, definitely might have some potential for avalanches depending on the next storm. I don't wanna go back to work tomorrow!



That looks pretty awesome mate, I am not much of a skier (I tried it once) but heck I'll go for a blat on a snowmobile, think you can teach me?



JPINFV said:


> Ok... but no girl's night out or long trips to the mall.



I much prefer girls' night in; those girls' nights out can end rather horrifically; I know I give guys a bad rap for drunken shenanigans and getting horrendously pissed but must say young (<25 ish) girls are worse for consuming supra-good time amounts of alcohol and ending up in bad situations.  



JPINFV said:


> The only exception I'll make is if one of the members of the relationship becomes a homemaker. If you want to stay at home all day, you've just got a new job. That doesn't excuse being a slob, but the homemaker is just that.



Come on now, so if I decide to stay at home +/- children it is OK for you not to cook and clean and whatnot, like at all?



NVRob said:


> You're very naive if that's how you think relationships work...nothing is that simple. If I want to spend time with my friends I should be able to do that, a girl tries to take that away and she's cut from the team. Quickly. You have to have balances.



I don't think I am naive, spending  time with your friends is not the problem; spending an excessive amount of time with your friends +/- dumping me to do it is not.  



NVRob said:


> Maybe I just pick complicated girls but that's far from what they've all wanted.



Maybe I am just a purist or idealist at heart or something; who knows?



NVRob said:


> There's nothing wrong with practicing safe sex, often. Sex is a huge part of a healthy relationship.



I agree, but again as you say, there must be a balance between often and excessive or addiction.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 4, 2012)

Clare said:


> Come on now, so if I decide to stay at home +/- children it is OK for you not to cook and clean and whatnot, like at all?




So it's OK for me to go to work 40+ hours a week to support you to sit at home and do nothing? Yes, the vast majority of the homemaking work should be done by someone who chooses to become a homemaker, regardless of whether that person is male or female. 

Also, note that I did mention that it doesn't excuse being a slob.


----------



## Clare (Dec 4, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> So it's OK for me to go to work 40+ hours a week to support you to sit at home and do nothing? Yes, the vast majority of the homemaking work should be done by someone who chooses to become a homemaker, regardless of whether that person is male or female.
> 
> Also, note that I did mention that it doesn't excuse being a slob.



I didn't say what you describe was OK; it's not, but as you imply, that doesn't mean the person who doesn't stay at home has to do nothing.

So, today has included a patient with a ripped foreskin and a patient with vaginitis; oh dear, can't we learn to use our anatomy correctly and care for it?

Oh and that STEMI I had from a couple days ago has now had stenting, 3 x CABG, an ICD and developed a TIA.  The # femur had it nailed and has now also had an NSTEMI.  

I think the moral of the story is just don't get sick or injured, even though that would mean I am out of a job!


----------



## Achilles (Dec 4, 2012)

So should we include whether we are male or female in out details :lol:


----------



## Clare (Dec 4, 2012)

Achilles said:


> So should we include whether we are male or female in out details :lol:



I thought we could do that; you can on another forum I belong to, but I guess not on this one.

Now, I will give you three guesses, is "Clare" a girls name or a boys name?


----------



## Achilles (Dec 4, 2012)

Clare said:


> I thought we could do that; you can on another forum I belong to, but I guess not on this one.
> 
> Now, I will give you three guesses, is "Clare" a girls name or a boys name?



I was joking, we had a huge debate about that a few months ago. 

I'd say Clare is a pastry


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 4, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I was joking, we had a huge debate about that a few months ago.
> 
> I'd say Clare is a pastry



Dang! You beat me to it. I love eclairs.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 4, 2012)

Clare said:


> It was given as "acute morning sickness" on the TV news, so I can't say we looked into the matter much further.
> 
> Of course none of us would dismiss a legitimate medical complaint.



And acute morning sickness isn't a legitimate medical complaint?


----------



## Clare (Dec 4, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I was joking, we had a huge debate about that a few months ago.



Oh OK I thought maybe you could do is somehow; I don't see a problem with it personally but that's not for me to decide



Achilles said:


> I'd say Clare is a pastry



That's an eclare, I have my 'e' at the other end, the difference positioning can make!

And you have two guesses left 



Aidey said:


> And acute morning sickness isn't a legitimate medical complaint?



If by "acute morning sickness" they mean "hyperemesis gravidarum" then yes, it is otherwise the consensus we reached was plenty of women have endured feeling crook in the morning while pregnant for centuries and nobody made a news story about any of them.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 5, 2012)

Clare said:


> So, today has included a patient with a ripped foreskin and a patient with vaginitis; oh dear, can't we learn to use our anatomy correctly and care for it?



I hope that the EMP used absorbable sutures for the foreskin. 


Also, did you do a whiff test for the vaginitis?


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Dec 5, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> The only exception I'll make is if one of the members of the relationship becomes a homemaker. If you want to stay at home all day, you've just got a new job. That doesn't excuse being a slob, but the homemaker is just that.



^Indeed.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 5, 2012)

Clare said:


> Girls want somebody to love them, stay with them and pay attention to them, not go out drinking or offroading with their guy friends and get horrendously pissed every weekend which may include changing plans they had with us.
> 
> Also, please try to pick up around the house, cook, clean and you know, be somewhat domesticated please.



My soon to be ex-wife blows this theory out of the water.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 5, 2012)

From a different thread...


Aidey said:


> And I'm working a night shift, so don't think ya'all  can get away with anything once ffemt goes to bed.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Dec 5, 2012)

LOL, my wife does pull that kind of stuff from time to time.  Goes in cycles....


----------



## Clare (Dec 5, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I hope that the EMP used absorbable sutures for the foreskin.
> 
> Also, did you do a whiff test for the vaginitis?



I take it EMP is Emergency Physician.  Dno, I'll see what I can find out, but I hope at any rate that the doctor did not use the staples.  



usalsfyre said:


> My soon to be ex-wife blows this theory out of the water.



I think "ex" is the key phrase there; also disclaimer: results may not be representational of general female population but should be



TheLocalMedic said:


> LOL, my wife does pull that kind of stuff from time to time.  Goes in cycles....



Are these cycles perhaps 14-21 days in length at all by some strange quirk of the universe? 

That would explain a lot.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 5, 2012)

Clare said:


> Are these cycles perhaps 14-21 days in length at all by some strange quirk of the universe?
> 
> That would explain a lot.



They are probably 28-31 days long depending on the month :rofl:


----------



## Clare (Dec 5, 2012)

firefite said:


> They are probably 28-31 days long depending on the month :rofl:



Oh dear, um, it would appear some people have longer erm, cycles then ...


----------



## Aidey (Dec 5, 2012)

Clare said:


> Oh dear, um, it would appear some people have longer erm, cycles then ...



Women aren't all the same? Go figure.


----------



## Clare (Dec 5, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Women aren't all the same? Go figure.



Where would the fun be in that?


----------



## Aidey (Dec 5, 2012)

Clare said:


> Girls want somebody to love them, stay with them and pay attention to them, not go out drinking or offroading with their guy friends and get horrendously pissed every weekend which may include changing plans they had with us.
> 
> Also, please try to pick up around the house, cook, clean and you know, be somewhat domesticated please.



Ahem. That is an awfully universal sounding statement.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 5, 2012)

Guns N Roses- Patience kind of mood.


----------



## Clare (Dec 5, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Ahem. That is an awfully universal sounding statement.



Guess that makes a lot of the girls I know, and myself, awfully universal; although do excuse me, I am off to drink beer and play pool with my housemates ... hmm, maybe not so much me then.


----------



## Chris07 (Dec 5, 2012)

Random Peeve:

Every 911 call gets a code 3 response...I have no problem with that...what I have a problem with is that every transport with a fire department paramedic on board is an automatic code 3 transport, regardless of pt condition.


----------



## JDub (Dec 5, 2012)

I feel like there has been a lot of subtle (and some not so subtle) trolling going on here today...


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 5, 2012)

Chris07 said:


> Random Peeve:
> 
> Every 911 call gets a code 3 response...I have no problem with that...what I have a problem with is that every transport with a fire department paramedic on board is an automatic code 3 transport, regardless of pt condition.



Do you work in LA or OC? Squad Medic central.....the logic behind the code 3 transport is that you get to the hospital faster and allow the medics to be ready for the next call.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 5, 2012)

JDub said:


> I feel like there has been a lot of subtle (and some not so subtle) trolling going on here today...



Elaborate please....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 5, 2012)

Clare said:


> Oh dear, um, it would appear some people have longer erm, cycles then ...



You obviously haven't met my ex-girlfriend :rofl:


----------



## Chris07 (Dec 5, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Do you work in LA or OC? Squad Medic central.....the logic behind the code 3 transport is that you get to the hospital faster and allow the medics to be ready for the next call.



LA...and it only saves like 3 minutes...not worth it IMO.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 5, 2012)

It's LA. Does your company rhyme with Shmekormick, Haefer, Kmr, Herber, Hamaricare, or Hare? Hahahaha :blink:


----------



## Chris07 (Dec 5, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> It's LA. Does your company rhyme with Shmekormick, Haefer, Kmr, Herber, Hamaricare, or Hare? Hahahaha :blink:


Hey now...I don't like mentioning explicitly who I work for...but the name is definitely on the list. 

If I could make 1 change to the system, it would have to be the the ALS = Code 3 rule, followed for a close second with the ALS Squad + BLS Engine + BLS Ambulance for every call. Either sticks 2 medics in the engine or keep the squad and loose the engine. 95% only 3 people are doing patient care while the other 4-5 guys just stand around and look pretty. Scene gets a little cramped sometimes.

WOOT: Post #100!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 5, 2012)

It's seriously ridiculous seeing the number of people on scene for grandma's rectal pain but hey, that's just the way it is.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 5, 2012)

And congrats on 100


----------



## Clare (Dec 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> You obviously haven't met my ex-girlfriend :rofl:



Again, I think "ex" is the key word in that statement



Addrobo87 said:


> It's seriously ridiculous seeing the number of people on scene for grandma's rectal pain but hey, that's just the way it is.



Speaking of rectal pain, I had a guy today with anal haemorrhoids, poor bloke, seemed to hurt a lot.

Also, I do not think our house dog likes me trying to feed  him beer, shame


----------



## Jambi (Dec 5, 2012)

If that's corona I can understand why... Lol


----------



## Wheel (Dec 5, 2012)

Jambi said:


> If that's corona I can understand why... Lol



Agree


----------



## Clare (Dec 5, 2012)

It wasn't Corona 

Now, my housemate (who is also female) reckons that girls are good for three things: cooking, cleaning and sex.  

Far be it from me to be one of those "feminist" types but something about that just seems a bit off ...


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 5, 2012)

I bought a beef jerky maker and food dehydrator this morning 

So excited.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 5, 2012)

Clare said:


> It wasn't Corona
> 
> Now, my housemate (who is also female) reckons that girls are good for three things: cooking, cleaning and sex.
> 
> Far be it from me to be one of those "feminist" types but something about that just seems a bit off ...



Feel free to pass my number along to your housemate :rofl:


----------



## Clare (Dec 5, 2012)

firefite said:


> Feel free to pass my number along to your housemate :rofl:



Hmm, not sure who this reflects worse upon, her or you lol 

Now one of my best friends from school is getting married; while quite awesome for her I can't help but be like 0.000001% jealous, I think, I am not even sure if its jealousy, who knows.  Pretty cool tho.

Well work calls, lets see what society throws at me today! (hopefully not a lot, I just washed this shirt!)


----------



## JDub (Dec 5, 2012)

http://us.megabus.com/Megabus Offers 200000 Free Seats.aspx

Free bus tickets to most places in the US. I want to take a weekend trip but not sure where to go.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 5, 2012)

firefite said:


> Feel free to pass my number along to your housemate :rofl:



Dammit you beat me to it :rolf:

In other news, my shoulders, back and knee are killing me. It's gonna be a long night in box tonight. One thing I am realizing is that light duty isn't something I would enjoy and I'd lose money on it so I can't hurt myself outside of work...


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Anjel (Dec 5, 2012)

JDub said:


> http://us.megabus.com/Megabus Offers 200000 Free Seats.aspx
> 
> Free bus tickets to most places in the US. I want to take a weekend trip but not sure where to go.



That is awesome. I got 2 to Chicago and 2 to Pittsburgh.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 5, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> [image]


What's that a picture of? My best guess is a girl on drugs who keeps getting busted and the picture is meant to show physical changes over time.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Dammit you beat me to it :rolf:
> 
> In other news, my shoulders, back and knee are killing me. It's gonna be a long night in box tonight. One thing I am realizing is that light duty isn't something I would enjoy and I'd lose money on it so I can't hurt myself outside of work...



Amen to that. 2.5 months off work for my hurt back on less then half pay because of crappy WC here sucked. Stay healthy.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 5, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I bought a beef jerky maker and food dehydrator this morning
> 
> So excited.



They're a lot like home brew kits. Lots of fun until the 3rd or 4th time you have to clean em


----------



## Jon (Dec 5, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I bought a beef jerky maker and food dehydrator this morning
> 
> So excited.



What brand dehydrator? My mom wants one, and given the season....


----------



## Jon (Dec 5, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Ahem. That is an awfully universal sounding statement.



What - some women want to go offroading and drinking WITH the guys?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 5, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


>



The last one looks like the 4th doctor who 

http://dailypop.wordpress.com/2012/10/02/tom-baker-returns-to-doctor-who-for-50th/


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 5, 2012)

Just wanted to share that picture for some reason. Amazing to see an actual downward spiral right before your eyes like that huh?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 5, 2012)

Also, major brownie points to anyone who gets me a Venti Starbucks Christmas Blend with cream and 2 sugars.....


----------



## Chris07 (Dec 5, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Also, major brownie points to anyone who gets me a Venti Starbucks Christmas Blend with cream and 2 sugars.....


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 5, 2012)

I will send them to you for consumption......cosmic brownies to boot.


----------



## exodus (Dec 6, 2012)

Out on a knee injury, just stood up from a crouching position and it popped. Non-work related so no light duty either....  Dr thinks it may be just a sprain but if it's still hurting in a week I'm going back in for an MRI. If it's torn, it's surgery time....


----------



## Clare (Dec 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Dammit you beat me to it :rolf:



Looking for a Kiwi girl are you? You know we talk funny right?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 6, 2012)

Clare said:


> Looking for a Kiwi girl are you? You know we talk funny right?



Not so much a kiwi girl.... More like any girl :rofl:


----------



## Clare (Dec 6, 2012)

firefite said:


> Not so much a kiwi girl.... More like any girl :rofl:



Fair enough.  

Well, I just downed some home-made chilli for dinner, it was pretty badass, I'll be in the loo for the next little bit.

Also, we had another crazy tornado here in Auckland.  Had one a couple years ago too.  Crazy.  http://www.stuff.co.nz/auckland/local-news/8044664/Auckland-tornado-kills-3-hits-150-homes.  Being out east didn't get affected much, just a half hour or so of crazy wind and rain!


----------



## Jambi (Dec 6, 2012)

NZ women are hot. Don't tell my wife I said that lol

Also, if I hear someone use the word conversate instead of converse I may freak out and start poking people in the eyes.


----------



## Clare (Dec 6, 2012)

Jambi said:


> NZ women are hot. Don't tell my wife I said that lol
> 
> Also, if I hear someone use the word conversate instead of converse I may freak out and start poking people in the eyes.



We try.

I had to laugh at conversate, I saw paracetamol misspelt parocetomal today in medical notes, written by a Doctor!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 6, 2012)

Clare said:


> Looking for a Kiwi girl are you? You know we talk funny right?



I'm a sucker for tattoos and accents.

First burn patient ever today. ~25% TBSA of superficial and partial thickness. Half his face, burned nares, clear lungs and upper airway though. 

Definitely a cool call. Wasn't what I expected right out the gates on my Monday!


----------



## Clare (Dec 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'm a sucker for tattoos and accents.



I have one of those, I will leave it up to you to guess which 



NVRob said:


> First burn patient ever today. ~25% TBSA of superficial and partial thickness. Half his face, burned nares, clear lungs and upper airway though.
> 
> Definitely a cool call. Wasn't what I expected right out the gates on my Monday!



Ew! I hate burns, I mean, I just hate them, they are horrible, never would I wish burns on my worst enemy.  The physical, psychological and social impact of burns, particularly severe burns, is just not good.  

I have been fortunate to only have one or two burn patients in my time on road both have been ~ 9% surface/partial thickness.

I seriously hope your patient makes a good recovery, poor bloke, feel very sorry for him.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 6, 2012)

My ex spoke Canadian, no accent though


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 6, 2012)

Down to only 2 more skills to be tested on tomorrow......Trauma assessment and IV piggyback/Dopamine drip.


----------



## Clare (Dec 6, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> My ex spoke Canadian, no accent though



Canadians speak English eh? Mind you, so do we.  



Addrobo87 said:


> Down to only 2 more skills to be tested on tomorrow......Trauma assessment and IV piggyback/Dopamine drip.



What is IV piggyback?  Never heard that term before.  I wonder if you mean injecting medicines into a free flowing IV line i.e. not into a luer plug?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 6, 2012)

Clare said:


> Canadians speak English eh? Mind you, so do we.
> 
> 
> 
> What is IV piggyback?  Never heard that term before.  I wonder if you mean injecting medicines into a free flowing IV line i.e. not into a luer plug?



Lol I was kidding about speaking Canadian. Also, IV piggyback is attaching another line to your pre-existing line.


----------



## Clare (Dec 6, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Also, IV piggyback is attaching another line to your pre-existing line.



Some Clare-ification (I do like that term) is required, you mean like attaching another drip set to a medication port on an existing line to run two bags of fluid at once through a single catheter or something?

I am a bit lost.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 6, 2012)

Exactly, we'll have one bag of fluid going TKO macro-drip with an infusion of fluid mixed with Dopamine micro-drip flowing at a set rate.


----------



## Clare (Dec 6, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Exactly, we'll have one bag of fluid going TKO macro-drip with an infusion of fluid mixed with Dopamine micro-drip flowing at a set rate.



How very interesting.  We don't use dopamine, ICP can run an IV infusion of adrenaline for patients who need support in raising their BP (anaphylaxis, septic shock, bradycardia and neurogenic shock, I wanted to say inotropic support but I know that is not the right term sorry  I can't think of the correct way to describe it but I think you know what I mean.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 6, 2012)

Contractility....I understand.


----------



## Clare (Dec 6, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Contractility....I understand.



Maybe my accent is not so bad then, or does not carry over to what I type? 

We have a British girl with us at the moment ex Londoner who has a very East End accent sometimes she is terrifically hard to understand but she can take the piss out of the way Down Underer's talk really good.

It bemuses me greatly that people still turn a bit of a head at a female crew, like somehow two female Ambulance Officers are less capable or something;  I know they don't really believe that like in a sexist way but you still get a quick look or a comment or something every so often. 

I do feel sorry for the two guys on watch at the moment as all the other crew are female and the guys are heavily outnumbered, mwahahahahahah!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 6, 2012)

Wait, aren't inotropic and contractility one in the same or is it 0400 and I'm loopy?

Epi infusion would be for more of a pressor effect as well as a chronotropic effect. Increased cardiac output plus vasoconstriction remembering CO=SVxHR. Whereas dope, depending on your dosing, would have inotropic effects before pressor effects and usually lack any type of chronotropic effects. 

Wow I used effects way too many times in that paragraph. Told y'all I'm better at math than English 

I'll hopefully hear more about my burned guy tomorrow or the next day. Last I heard was he was transferred by air to the nearest Burn Center but never required intubation.


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 6, 2012)

At lax waiting for my flight to San Jose so I can take ITLS instructor then back to the airport to come home so I can go to work tomorrow. Am I really that crazy or just stupid?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 6, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> At lax waiting for my flight to San Jose so I can take ITLS instructor then back to the airport to come home so I can go to work tomorrow. Am I really that crazy or just stupid?



Why on earth would you want to be an ITLS instructor? 

Hey if you're getting paid to do it and your travel is paid for why not!?

Apparently my burn guy had worse burns than I thought. I said 25% TBSA of superficial and full thickness. I spoke with the crew that transferred him to the airport, he went by fixed-wing because our HEMS service was getting their asses kicked, and my BSA was correct but his hand, face and thighs had full thickness burns as well. I feel like I missed it :-/ but at the same time it wouldn't have changed anything I did for him or the way the hospital handled it. I've never seen anything worse than a superficial burn but I guess now I know. 

Found out they didn't spin the helicopter when I activated the burn center criteria because the burn was from an "explosion" as a result of making hash in an enclosed space and they didn't want  to risk JCAHO having a fit about bypassing a Trauma Center with a traumatic mechanism. Generally, from what I'm told we usually will either get a scene flight or transport to the ER and go from the rig to the helo on the pad without ever going inside provided their isn't another TC criteria met outside of the burns. 

In the end he got where he needed to be and wants to come back and meet everyone that took care of him when he's all healed up. 

The toughest part about this call was when he asked me if he was going to be disfigured. I didn't know what to say. I didn't want to be the paramedic who told him he'd be fine and then end up being disfigured but at the same time I didn't want him to freak out any more than he already was. 

How do you even answer that question? I told him I didn't want to give him an answer and be wrong and just reassured him that I was doing everything in my power for him and talked him through the process of what was going to happen as far as initially in the ER then flying him out to the burn center and he did calm down quite a bit after that but I still didn't feel like I was able to really give him what he wanted. 

I've always been told "you don't have enough narcs on your ambulance to make these patients comfortable" but 200 mcg of fent didn't even touch him, I was trying to get another 100 on board but I would've been outside of protocol as far as the time between doses goes.


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Why on earth would you want to be an ITLS instructor?
> 
> Hey if you're getting paid to do it and your travel is paid for why not!?
> 
> ...



my school paid for the class but I am off the clock and traveling on my dime. They offered to pay me to take the class if I waited till June when money was in the budget. I am doing it now because the $50/hr I am going to make teaching in the two classes before then will more than pay for all my expenses! And my county may be starting to train all paramedics in some form of trauma care, we currently don't have any letter class other than ACLS. So I stand to make a boat load of cash by taking the class on my own.


As to the burns, I had a 30% BSA 2/3* last year. I have 30mg ms and 5mg versed. The ms was dosed 5, 5, 10, 10 and it nearly got him to stop screaming. Needless to say I had to have a little chat with the md about that call. But in the end I got a pat on the back and a "never do that again  " speech. We don't have conscious sedation and 20mg ms is supposed to be our max.


----------



## Jon (Dec 6, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> I will send them to you for consumption......cosmic brownies to boot.



Those are only legal for all in Colorado and Washington right meow.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 6, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> my school paid for the class but I am off the clock and traveling on my dime. They offered to pay me to take the class if I waited till June when money was in the budget. I am doing it now because the $50/hr I am going to make teaching in the two classes before then will more than pay for all my expenses! And my county may be starting to train all paramedics in some form of trauma care, we currently don't have any letter class other than ACLS. So I stand to make a boat load of cash by taking the class on my own.
> 
> 
> As to the burns, I had a 30% BSA 2/3* last year. I have 30mg ms and 5mg versed. The ms was dosed 5, 5, 10, 10 and it nearly got him to stop screaming. Needless to say I had to have a little chat with the md about that call. But in the end I got a pat on the back and a "never do that again  " speech. We don't have conscious sedation and 20mg ms is supposed to be our max.



Well can't complain about that then!

I thought long, well quickly but it seemed long at the time, and hard about just blatantly violating it and explaining myself later but by the time I was done thinking about it and calculating the Parkland formula we were pulling into the ambulance bay and one of the first things they did was give him dilaudid so I guess it worked out. I'm still very new and hesitant to try to weasel my way through something like that.


----------



## Jon (Dec 6, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> We don't have conscious sedation and 20mg ms is supposed to be our max.



If they are still conscious... Is it really sedation?

I once had a limb entrapment call. 100mcg Fentanyl and 5 of Versed. Barely calmed him down enough to start the rescue. Went through most of my narcs on that call... It was a couple of hours start to finish.


----------



## exodus (Dec 6, 2012)

exodus said:


> Out on a knee injury, just stood up from a crouching position and it popped. Non-work related so no light duty either....  Dr thinks it may be just a sprain but if it's still hurting in a week I'm going back in for an MRI. If it's torn, it's surgery time....



Ugh. Woke up this morning and my knee is still killing me. I hope this isn't a career ender.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 6, 2012)

exodus said:


> Ugh. Woke up this morning and my knee is still killing me. I hope this isn't a career ender.



You could always be a Gardner


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 6, 2012)

Achilles said:


> You could always be a Gardner



I see what you did there :rofl:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 6, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I see what you did there :rofl:



Lol, aware.


----------



## saskgirl (Dec 6, 2012)

Feeling the effects of playing the "If I fall asleep right now I will get __ hours of sleep..." game last night.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Wait, aren't inotropic and contractility one in the same or is it 0400 and I'm loopy?
> 
> Epi infusion would be for more of a pressor effect as well as a chronotropic effect. Increased cardiac output plus vasoconstriction remembering CO=SVxHR. Whereas dope, depending on your dosing, would have inotropic effects before pressor effects and usually lack any type of chronotropic effects.









Then you have Digoxin which is a + Inotrope and - chronotrope or Milrinone which is a + Inotrope but also vasodialtes = reduced afterload.

Pharm is so fun. Now explain the MOA of phosphodiesterase-3 inhibitors


----------



## Clare (Dec 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> The toughest part about this call was when he asked me if he was going to be disfigured. I didn't know what to say. I didn't want to be the paramedic who told him he'd be fine and then end up being disfigured but at the same time I didn't want him to freak out any more than he already was.
> 
> How do you even answer that question?/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 6, 2012)

I think phosphodiesterase inhibitors block second messengers like cAMP.


----------



## Jambi (Dec 6, 2012)

So, uh, Texas...what's up with all your junk being on fire?

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2012/12/06/power-pole-fire-downed-lines-close-interstate-30/


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 6, 2012)

To my understanding, cGMP causes vasodilation (not getting into the specific process). Phosphodiesterase then breaks down the phosphodiester bond in cGMP, decreasing the vasodilatory effects. PDE inhibitors help slow the breakdown caused by PDE, thus extending the effects of cGMP. 

That is likely exactly what you were getting at, but I wanted to throw my .02 in


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 6, 2012)

Jambi said:


> So, uh, Texas...what's up with all your junk being on fire?
> 
> http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2012/12/06/power-pole-fire-downed-lines-close-interstate-30/



You should have seen us last year! We were trying to burn down everything!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 6, 2012)

Passed my paramedic skills finals with flying colors!!!!! One of only six out of thirty who don't have to retake anything.


----------



## Jambi (Dec 6, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Passed my paramedic skills finals with flying colors!!!!! One of only six out of thirty who don't have to retake anything.



congratz! Feels good eh?


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 6, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I think phosphodiesterase inhibitors block second messengers like cAMP.





PoeticInjustice said:


> To my understanding, cGMP causes vasodilation (not getting into the specific process). Phosphodiesterase then breaks down the phosphodiester bond in cGMP, decreasing the vasodilatory effects. PDE inhibitors help slow the breakdown caused by PDE, thus extending the effects of cGMP.
> 
> That is likely exactly what you were getting at, but I wanted to throw my .02 in



PoeticInjustice gets the gold star for the day. Anyone want to name some specific situations in which PDEs are particularly useful?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yessir, feels pretty good I must say.


----------



## MissK (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm hoping for the same results when I take mine next weekend. My nerves are starting to get to me.


----------



## Clare (Dec 6, 2012)

I feel awful, my tummy is in knots and crampy so I went home from work early.  The OTM was like "we really would prefer if you stay" ... well duh but that is not going to happen.


----------



## Jambi (Dec 6, 2012)

Protip #1: don't drop your 12 day old baby on its head in the parking lot

Protip #2: don't let patients vomit on you or your bags


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 7, 2012)

Having a hard time sleeping tonight, my one day off. I have a headache, sinuses ache, and just feel bleh all over. So I'm playing on my phone, jamming out to Guns n Roses on Pandora.


----------



## Clare (Dec 7, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Having a hard time sleeping tonight, my one day off. I have a headache, sinuses ache, and just feel bleh all over. So I'm playing on my phone, jamming out to Guns n Roses on Pandora.



Welcome to my world right now; I feel awful, my tummy is all crampy and I am in knots, got me some panadol and ibuprofen and I am going to hunker down for the weekend and hopefully things will get better.

If you like we can wallow in our aches and pains together!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 7, 2012)

White shirt brought his white cloud with him.

Well we had a decent seizure call, I guess technically a status seizure by definition. 4 times in 90 minutes without ever becoming oriented again. Conscious but a&ox0 with a gcs of 10. Of course he decides to have the 4th one while we are wheeling him through the ER with no access to any syringes to give him some versed. Luckily a doc was standing right there and some Ativan magically appeared before he flopped his *** off the side of the gurney even with the seatbelts in place.


----------



## Clare (Dec 7, 2012)

I've only seen two seizures that were truly status epilepticus and required midazolam; both were darling little girls who were fitting for quite some time.  

At least now Paramedic has IM and IN midazolam for seizures rather than you know, nothing, if the patient did not have something pre-prescribed.

I feel a little better after my shower but am still have an upset tummy churning away and feel pretty horrible.  I need a hero in shining armour to come get me back to health, apply within.


----------



## JDub (Dec 7, 2012)

I got my first real LDT tomorrow. Gonna be taking a nice easy patient to New Orleans. I am actually pretty excited.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 7, 2012)

All registered for my first semester of Pre Reqs for nursing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 7, 2012)

Just found out one of my ex coworkers is "missing". His wife left him last week and he didn't show up to work today. House and car untouched and he's nowhere to be found. I'm hoping he just went on a walk ... But I'm not feeling very good about this.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 7, 2012)

So its official. My new hobby is making Jerky.

$70 dehydrator, so worth it. Makes fruit and stuff too!

All sodium free


----------



## Clare (Dec 7, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> All sodium free



What, you don't want to end up with high blood pressure like everybody else?

Man, what a rebel


----------



## Anjel (Dec 7, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> So its official. My new hobby is making Jerky.
> 
> $70 dehydrator, so worth it. Makes fruit and stuff too!
> 
> All sodium free



My husband bought one yesterday. He is now obsessed.


----------



## Clare (Dec 7, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> My husband bought one yesterday. He is now obsessed.



Thanks for that, I will be sure to add "no dehydrator" to the husband criteria!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 7, 2012)

Jerky - it's like a dehydrated bacon strip.  No wonder I like it.  :wub:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 7, 2012)

Just found out that I am a giving a speech at the EMT graduation next week. Not excited at all. 

Also I should be getting into an A&P class next semester. No way I'm going to be getting into the advanced A&P class, that class fills up the first day of registration. I can't register until a month after that <_<


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 7, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Just found out one of my ex coworkers is "missing". His wife left him last week and he didn't show up to work today. House and car untouched and he's nowhere to be found. I'm hoping he just went on a walk ... But I'm not feeling very good about this.



Dang thats not good.

Hope all turns out alright.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 7, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Just found out one of my ex coworkers is "missing". His wife left him last week and he didn't show up to work today. House and car untouched and he's nowhere to be found. I'm hoping he just went on a walk ... But I'm not feeling very good about this.



Had a similar situation once with a friend of mine. He turned up ok I hope your coworker turns up blind drunk on a buddies couch like my friend did.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 7, 2012)

How come do people enter new careers blindly then act shocked when they are told no they can not become certified if they were convicted of certain felonies?  :blink:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Had a similar situation once with a friend of mine. He turned up ok I hope your coworker turns up blind drunk on a buddies couch like my friend did.



He turned up. Something fishy though.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 7, 2012)

Creepy or cute? I'm leaning toward creepy but on the fence.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIq-C62SI5M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Creepy or cute? I'm leaning toward creepy but on the fence.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIq-C62SI5M&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Creepy.

Also, I can't imagine that such a long time standing on only his hind legs can be good for the dog. Dogs have 4 legs for a reason. :blink:


----------



## Achilles (Dec 8, 2012)

BBG, 
Since you work(ed) on a plane. Where do they keep all of the Medical gear. (Iv's, drugs, airways, and other acls gear)? Oh and AED?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> BBG,
> Since you work(ed) on a plane. Where do they keep all of the Medical gear. (Iv's, drugs, airways, and other acls gear)? Oh and AED?



Strapped down to the under side of the wings


----------



## Clare (Dec 8, 2012)

My Saturday night date ...


----------



## Wheel (Dec 8, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> He turned up. Something fishy though.



Did this person happen to be a radio host? If it is the person I'm thinking of, it is close to where I live and the story is really fishy.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 8, 2012)

Wheel said:


> Did this person happen to be a radio host? If it is the person I'm thinking of, it is close to where I live and the story is really fishy.



Yep. That's the one.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 8, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Yep. That's the one.



First name starts with W? I heard about that. Does sound very odd.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 8, 2012)

Wheel said:


> Did this person happen to be a radio host? If it is the person I'm thinking of, it is close to where I live and the story is really fishy.



You guys sparked my interest. That's a real odd story...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> Strapped down to the under side of the wings



Yup right next to the smoking lounge


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> BBG,
> Since you work(ed) on a plane. Where do they keep all of the Medical gear. (Iv's, drugs, airways, and other acls gear)? Oh and AED?



It's in a overhead bin with all the other emergency gear.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Dec 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> It's in a overhead bin with all the other emergency gear.



I believe it is labeled too, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> It's in a overhead bin with all the other emergency gear.



So does every flight have someone at the ACLS level?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> So does every flight have someone at the ACLS level?



No. The emergency medical kit is there for trained providers that happen to be on the flight. I understand that in the case of a severe medical emergency, some flight attendants are permitted to open the case when they're on the radio with med control.


----------



## Jon (Dec 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> So does every flight have someone at the ACLS level?



Only when BBG is the one serving the coffee.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 8, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> No. The emergency medical kit is there for trained providers that happen to be on the flight. I understand that in the case of a severe medical emergency, some flight attendants are permitted to open the case when they're on the radio with med control.



Then why not include a Intubation kit?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Then why not include a Intubation kit?



Why?


----------



## Achilles (Dec 8, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Why?



For having a definite airway.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> For having a definite airway.



I know what an intubation kit is for, thanks.  

My point is, if you're thinking about tubing someone on a plane, you've got bigger problems. :/


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 8, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I know what an intubation kit is for, thanks.
> 
> My point is, if you're thinking about tubing someone on a plane, you've got bigger problems. :/


 
If the situation is serious enough that the patient needs to be intubated, things will likely be going downhill faster than it takes the plane to land anyway.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 8, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> If the situation is serious enough that the patient needs to be intubated, things will likely be going downhill faster than it takes the plane to land anyway.



Reminds me of the "zombie apocalypse" med packs people put together that had things like intubation and surgical airway kits. I always wanted to ask "and what ICU are you taking this patient you've taken over their airway to..."


----------



## Achilles (Dec 8, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I know what an intubation kit is for, thanks.



Perhaps next time you should be more clear then. As opposed to a one word statement.


----------



## triemal04 (Dec 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Then why not include a Intubation kit?


Given that most people who are technically able to intubate (I'm including more than just paramedics here) probably shouldn't be...and the true need for intubation on a plane would be very, very low...why would you include an intubation kit?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 8, 2012)

Gotta love freestyle shows at a motorcycle dealership's grand opening.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 8, 2012)

Life. Its freaking full of closed doors, isn't it?


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 8, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Life. Its freaking full of closed doors, isn't it?



Better to find it closed than be pushed out it and have it slammed in your face my friend.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 8, 2012)

triemal04 said:


> Given that most people who are technically able to intubate (I'm including more than just paramedics here) probably shouldn't be...and the true need for intubation on a plane would be very, very low...why would you include an intubation kit?



Peanut allergy


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Then why not include a Intubation kit?



We have king tubes. Not sure if we will be getting more comprehensive kits now that we will be flying over water.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> We have king tubes. Not sure if we will be getting more comprehensive kits now that we will be flying over water.



Was just doing some flying around for interviews (yay, graduation...), and I was pleasantly surprised to see that there were pretty extensive med kits and AEDs even on small commuter planes. Not that I had to use one (or would hope to), but it's nice that they're there...


----------



## Achilles (Dec 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> We have king tubes. Not sure if we will be getting more comprehensive kits now that we will be flying over water.



I was unaware of that. I thought the kit only included NPA, OPA. 


















here is the list of everything....


http://rgl.faa.gov/Regulatory_and_G...6A65006505A2?OpenDocument&Highlight=first aid


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 8, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Better to find it closed than be pushed out it and have it slammed in your face my friend.



True that. Though one of then is that exact situation right now.


I suppose I should stop complaining. At least I have an awesome job, I'm alive, you know....stuff like that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Peanut allergy



Epi 1:1000.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 8, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Epi 1:1000.



And Benadryl. Either that or lots and lots of Epi.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 8, 2012)

Curious. Do you guys wait for an IV to give all your drugs for anaphylaxis? Or do you give everything IM? Besides the sQ Epi.


----------



## Clare (Dec 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Curious. Do you guys wait for an IV to give all your drugs for anaphylaxis? Or do you give everything IM? Besides the sQ Epi.



Adrenaline for anaphylaxis should be not be given subcutaneously; absorption is poor to variable and takes much longer than intramuscular administration.

IM adrenaline is the standard treatment here and we are not shy about giving it if it is thought the patient needs it; history of myocardial infarction or angina (myocardial ischaemia) should be reason enough for a reduced dose, say 0.3 mg instead of the standard 0.5 mg.

Intensive Care Paramedic has IV adrenaline and I am not an ICP so I don't know, it depends how quickly you can get an IV into somebody especially if they are very sick and shut down it might take a little bit whereas its fairly quick to draw up some IM adrenaline and give that, you can always give an infusion of IV adrenaline if needed.  If you can get a drip in quite quickly then you could just go straight to an IV infusion I suppose.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 8, 2012)

We give IM epi here. I usually try and give the Epi IM, have someone start a neb while the line is being started and give the benadryl IV.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 8, 2012)

Clare said:


> Adrenaline for anaphylaxis should be not be given subcutaneously; absorption is poor to variable and takes much longer than intramuscular administration.



Before you start telling us what we should and should not do, you should make sure that SQ epi hasn't been the standard in the US for a very long time. It is only in the last couple of years that IM epi has been accepted for pre-hospital use. :glare:


----------



## Clare (Dec 8, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Before you start telling us what we should and should not do, you should make sure that SQ epi hasn't been the standard in the US for a very long time. It is only in the last couple of years that IM epi has been accepted for pre-hospital use. :glare:



You are free to do what you like, not for me to make that decision, however there is now a strong consensus amongst international guidelines (particularly the NICE guidance from the UK) that IM adrenaline is much better absorbed, much faster than subcutaneous adrenaline.

It was recently asked why we do not carry promethazine or another anti-histamine or steroids (e.g. dexamethasone) for anaphylaxis and the answer came back that there is no evidence they are beneficial.  We now carry oral loratadine for patients who have minor allergy (skin rash or itching) so that we can give it to them and leave them at home.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 8, 2012)

There is also a strong consensus that backboards are crap, but we still have to use them. Unfortunately we (the end users) are not in control of these things in the US and it is _extremely _insulting to be talked down to by international providers who were taught differently than our current practices. We know some of the stuff we do is not current with international guidelines, but we still have to follow our protocols.


----------



## Clare (Dec 8, 2012)

Aidey said:


> There is also a strong consensus that backboards are crap, but we still have to use them. Unfortunately we (the end users) are not in control of these things in the US and it is _extremely _insulting to be talked down to by international providers who were taught differently than our current practices. We know some of the stuff we do is not current with international guidelines, but we still have to follow our protocols.



I can't say I know about backboards; never used them so I've never had occasion to look into the matter so it's not for me to comment.

I wasn't talking down to you, all I said was that adrenaline should not be given subcutaneously; the exact same thing could be said for giving adrenaline transdermal or giving intramuscular morphine to children.  I wasn't saying anything about you, but rather what about what was suggested and if you take exception to that then I apologise, it was not my intention.


----------



## triemal04 (Dec 8, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Before you start telling us what we should and should not do, you should make sure that SQ epi hasn't been the standard in the US for a very long time. It is only in the last couple of years that IM epi has been accepted for pre-hospital use. :glare:


Actually it's probably pushing a decade that IM epi has been ok.  Could be wrong though...might be even longer.

Clear something up for me if you don't mind.  Are you saying that, despite medicine changing quite often, people should not tell someone who was taught to use the old, incorrect method of doing something that they are wrong and should be using the new, correct method?

I'm going to have to remember you said that.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 8, 2012)

Since the mods are failing to do the job I guess I'll have to say it.  TIME TO GET BACK OFF TOPIC PEOPLE.


----------



## triemal04 (Dec 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Peanut allergy


Your airline still hands out free peanuts!?  :blink:  :beerchug:


----------



## Achilles (Dec 8, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Since the mods are failing to do the job I guess I'll have to say it.  TIME TO GET BACK OFF TOPIC PEOPLE.



Wanna talk about guns?


----------



## Aidey (Dec 8, 2012)

triemal04 said:


> Actually it's probably pushing a decade that IM epi has been ok.  Could be wrong though...might be even longer.
> 
> Clear something up for me if you don't mind.  Are you saying that, despite medicine changing quite often, people should not tell someone who was taught to use the old, incorrect method of doing something that they are wrong and should be using the new, correct method?
> 
> I'm going to have to remember you said that.



In some of the more progressive areas it might be 10 years. In the last 9 years I've worked under 7 different sets of protocols in 3 states and they all still had SQ initially. 2 of them were updated while I was working under the protocols. I'm not sure if any have changed in the years since I stopped using them. There are definitely still places in which SQ is the only accepted route of administration. 

I have nothing wrong with discussing changes in medicine and advocating for improved protocols. I have a problem with people talking down to providers who are stuck using outdated protocols, especially when those providers know they are outdated. Most US paramedics don't have the luxury of being able so say "oh, this other way is better, I'll just start doing that instead". 

There is a huge difference between an educational discussion and someone going around saying "you're doing it wrong".


----------



## FLdoc2011 (Dec 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Wanna talk about guns?



Itching to do some more IDPA shooting, just haven't been able to with my schedule.   Actually, I really want to do a 3 gun match as I haven't been able to use my AR in that sort of environment yet.


----------



## triemal04 (Dec 8, 2012)

Aidey said:


> In some of the more progressive areas it might be 10 years. In the last 9 years I've worked under 7 different sets of protocols in 3 states and they all still had SQ initially. 2 of them were updated while I was working under the protocols. I'm not sure if any have changed in the years since I stopped using them. There are definitely still places in which SQ is the only accepted route of administration.
> 
> I have nothing wrong with discussing changes in medicine and advocating for improved protocols. I have a problem with people talking down to providers who are stuck using outdated protocols, especially when those providers know they are outdated. Most US paramedics don't have the luxury of being able so say "oh, this other way is better, I'll just start doing that instead".
> 
> There is a huge difference between an educational discussion and someone going around saying "you're doing it wrong".


Well the first time I can remember seeing it was 7 or so years ago.  Figure that where I was working then wouldn't be likely to be the first place to do it and I'd say it's a good bet that 10 years or more is about the right timeframe.  If we're just going to base this on personal experience anyway.  Either way, doing something that you have to even though you know there is a better way is different than doing something and not knowing there's a better way.  Hard to tell which it is unless someone explains themself.

Regardless, saying something like:  





> Adrenaline for anaphylaxis should be not be given subcutaneously; absorption is poor to variable and takes much longer than intramuscular administration


 is definetly out of line.  What should probably have been done was to tell them they're wrong and then tell them why it's wrong.

I'll just go back to lurking again in this thead...


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 8, 2012)

Johnny MF'n HEISMAN!! 



That is all.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 8, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Johnny MF'n HEISMAN!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.



If only he could go pro this year.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 8, 2012)

Of course with him having to stay all I can say is Aggies will win the SEC next year.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 8, 2012)

medic417 said:


> If only he could go pro this year.



Hell, they only let him talk to the media a week ago :rofl:


----------



## Aprz (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't think Clare was trying to put down other people or the system they work in; she was just saying the standard.

In my system, paramedics can give 0.3 mg epinephrine (1:1,000) IM only if the patient is in shock. It doesn't specify location, and to be honest, I think paramedics in my area think IM = deltoid only.

I like the posted links by KellyBracket in the anaphylaxis post we recently had here. Per those, it should be given anterolateral thigh.

*Edit:* I'd like to talk about something that confuses me. In his links, it talked about there being relatively no contraindication for epinephrine in anaphylaxis. I've heard and read a million times about being cautious with people who have a history of CAD, and it even says in my county protocols to consider reducing the dose and contacting base (duh, I live in CA).

I understand that epinephrine is a sympathomimetic, and it binds to all the adrenergic receptors (e.g. alpha-1 for vasoconstriction, beta-1 increase heart rate, beta-2 dilate the bronchioles are the major things they teach in paramedic school). For the heart to contract, it at minimum requires ATP at least for the Na+-K+ pump to repolarize the heart (phase 3: rapid repolarization) and ATP with Ca2+ for the heart to mechanically contract (thinking about the regulartory proteins: tropomyosin, myosin, and actin, Z lines get closer) therefore needs more ATP, which will rely on aerobic metabolism, which requires oxygen to accept electrons from NAD.  I understand all of that. So increase oxygen demand cause we need more ATP.

When the SNS is stimulated, the coronary arteries dilate.

Is induced MI by epi another myth? Or what's the issue? Does their HR go up so quickly that it uses anaerobic metabolism because the coronary arteries didn't dilate enough? This is just something that confuses me.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 8, 2012)

Clare said:


> I can't say I know about backboards; never used them so I've never had occasion to look into the matter so it's not for me to comment.
> 
> I wasn't talking down to you, all I said was that adrenaline should not be given subcutaneously; the exact same thing could be said for giving adrenaline transdermal or giving intramuscular morphine to children.  I wasn't saying anything about you, but rather what about what was suggested and if you take exception to that then I apologise, it was not my intention.



Your post came across very condescending. Thank you for telling us epi should not be given subcutaneously however, telling us that doesn't change the fact that many people have to follow protocols that still require it be given subcutaneously. It is a good idea to establish why people do things a certain way before telling them they are wrong.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 8, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I don't think Clare was trying to put down other people or the system they work in; she was just saying the standard.
> .



The problem is that just because something is the standard somewhere doesn't mean it is the standard everywhere. "Standard" and be a very subjective term in medicine.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 8, 2012)

So, did anyone ask Santa for a new stethoscope for Christmas?

(He said, as he slipped the vial of Epi out of sight...)


----------



## FLdoc2011 (Dec 8, 2012)

triemal04 said:


> Well the first time I can remember seeing it was 7 or so years ago.  Figure that where I was working then wouldn't be likely to be the first place to do it and I'd say it's a good bet that 10 years or more is about the right timeframe.  If we're just going to base this on personal experience anyway.  Either way, doing something that you have to even though you know there is a better way is different than doing something and not knowing there's a better way.  Hard to tell which it is unless someone explains themself.
> 
> Regardless, saying something like:   is definetly out of line.  What should probably have been done was to tell them they're wrong and then tell them why it's wrong.
> 
> I'll just go back to lurking again in this thead...



http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?term=11692118


----------



## Anjel (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


>



Our Tims are better


----------



## Anjel (Dec 8, 2012)

Are you from Canada? Because they would be better. Because they are horney Tims.


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 8, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Are you from Canada? Because they would be better. Because they are horney Tims.



lol


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 8, 2012)

Aprz said:


> *Edit:* I'd like to talk about something that confuses me. In his links, it talked about there being relatively no contraindication for epinephrine in anaphylaxis. I've heard and read a million times about being cautious with people who have a history of CAD, and it even says in my county protocols to consider reducing the dose and contacting base (duh, I live in CA).
> 
> I understand that epinephrine is a sympathomimetic, and it binds to all the adrenergic receptors (e.g. alpha-1 for vasoconstriction, beta-1 increase heart rate, beta-2 dilate the bronchioles are the major things they teach in paramedic school). For the heart to contract, it at minimum requires ATP at least for the Na+-K+ pump to repolarize the heart (phase 3: rapid repolarization) and ATP with Ca2+ for the heart to mechanically contract (thinking about the regulartory proteins: tropomyosin, myosin, and actin, Z lines get closer) therefore needs more ATP, which will rely on aerobic metabolism, which requires oxygen to accept electrons from NAD.  I understand all of that. So increase oxygen demand cause we need more ATP.
> 
> ...



http://www.cjem-online.ca/v8/n4/p289


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 8, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> So, did anyone ask Santa for a new stethoscope for Christmas?
> 
> (He said, as he slipped the vial of Epi out of sight...)



Ooo Aideys mad  good luck with that. I had a hunch Clare would rub her the wrong way. I think it was the pink avatar.


----------



## Clare (Dec 8, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Is induced MI by epi another myth? Or what's the issue? Does their HR go up so quickly that it uses anaerobic metabolism because the coronary arteries didn't dilate enough? This is just something that confuses me.



Adrenaline increases cardiac work and myocardial oxygen requirements; in somebody with a known history of coronary artery disease this can lead to myocardial ischaemia.

There are several case reports and papers listing adverse effects of adrenaline including myocardial infarction so yes, it is absolutely a possibility.  

That said, a known history of myocardial infarction, angina or coronary artery disease is cause for a reduce dose, say 0.3 mg IM instead of 0.5 mg.


----------



## Jambi (Dec 8, 2012)

Back off topic everyone!

My guilty pleasure: watching ancient aliens.


----------



## Clare (Dec 9, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ooo Aideys mad  good luck with that. I had a hunch Clare would rub her the wrong way.



There are so many things I could say to that .... 

And yes I have a new stethoscope but Santa did not bring it; Littman Master Classic II with free engraving, only cost me about $100

Not sure what I want from Santa yet but I will think of something, probably in like you know, February.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 9, 2012)

You did what to who for how many jelly beans?

Our white shirt tonight is awesome. Either of us have yet to talk to a patient, he's running the whole show and killing it!


----------



## Clare (Dec 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Our white shirt tonight is awesome. Either of us have yet to talk to a patient, he's running the whole show and killing it!



What is a white shirt?


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 9, 2012)

Clare said:


> What is a white shirt?



i am going to go out on a limb and guess ........ student??


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 9, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> i am going to go out on a limb and guess ........ student??




Given the total context of the post, probably. However generally I've heard "white shirt" to refer to management or officers.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, my attending is back from vacation on Monday. No more super slow coverage doc that was brand new to the hospital and doesn't realize that she's in a rehab hospital and not an acute care hospital.


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Given the total context of the post, probably. However generally I've heard "white shirt" to refer to management or officers.



We all have white shirts(medics, management, students, etc)where I work 


rumor has it they might consider changing to something else (fingers crossed)


----------



## Clare (Dec 9, 2012)

Everybody here wears a white shirt, except specialist teams who wear green overalls.

And I had a Consultant Physician tell me today "a good doctor diagnoses before he examines the patient" hmmmm :unsure:


----------



## Jambi (Dec 9, 2012)

Clare said:


> What is a white shirt?



intern?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 9, 2012)

Clare said:


> What is a white shirt?



A student. 

Responders wear blue students wear white so everyone on scene knows they are a student and watches out for them.


----------



## Hunter (Dec 9, 2012)

Clare said:


> And yes I have a new stethoscope but Santa did not bring it; Littman Master Classic II with free engraving, only cost me about $100



Best scope ever


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 9, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Best scope ever



Nu uh the Master Cardiology is the best scope ever


----------



## Hunter (Dec 9, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Nu uh the Master Cardiology is the best scope ever



Not for someone who doesn't wanna drop almost $200 on a scope >.>


----------



## Achilles (Dec 9, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Not for someone who doesn't wanna drop almost $200 on a scope >.>



Why not? Teenagers do it everyday for the new iphone/ or iPod. 
Plus a seven year warranty.


----------



## Clare (Dec 9, 2012)

Note to self - on a hot summer day do not write on your hand and leave it for several hours, your hand will get sweaty and you won't be able to read what you wrote!


----------



## Jambi (Dec 9, 2012)

Clare said:


> Note to self - on a hot summer day do not write on your hand and leave it for several hours, your hand will get sweaty and you won't be able to read what you wrote!



Ah...souther hemispere and all.  Its cold here now...burr


----------



## Achilles (Dec 9, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Ah...souther hemispere and all.  Its cold here now...burr



I think the coolest thing is water flushes the other way


----------



## Clare (Dec 9, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I think the coolest thing is water flushes the other way



Wouldn't know about that, but did you know that apparently we think its a good idea to write things on our hands and such, and you know hamburgers eat people!

I don't usually write on my hand unless its important, so that probably was, so some sort of prize to whoever deciphers it!


----------



## Hunter (Dec 9, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Why not? Teenagers do it everyday for the new iphone/ or iPod.
> Plus a seven year warranty.



Lol they also get pregnant, overdose and shot each other. Don't think they're the best example to follow.


----------



## Hunter (Dec 9, 2012)

Clare said:


> Wouldn't know about that, but did you know that apparently we think its a good idea to write things on our hands and such, and you know hamburgers eat people!
> 
> I don't usually write on my hand unless its important, so that probably was, so some sort of prize to whoever deciphers it!



Looks like a drawing of a frog at the end?


----------



## Clare (Dec 9, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Looks like a drawing of a frog at the end?



Nah I don't draw frogs; I wouldn't have noticed I don't think if it wasn't my left hand; as you can see it's the one I wear my watch on, so I only noticed because I put it back on after getting out the bath (it's waterproof but it's easier not to wear it because water gets trapped in between the plastic and your skin and it gets all icky; is that just me, I notice I seem to be the only one who does that?) and yeah ... should have just written it on my right hand and I wouldn't have noticed and forgotten all about it.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 9, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> [URL
> 
> ="http://www.cjem-online.ca/v8/n4/p289"]http://www.cjem-online.ca/v8/n4/p289[/URL]


Nice article, but I don't feel like it answered my question. If epinephrine normally causes vasodilation, why does it cause vasospasms at therapeutic doses in these patients? Why are they more at risk if they have CAD compared to somebody young and without CAD? In your article, it mentioned three patients who were relatively young and without CAD, and made it seem like epi induced MI is rare. I also liked how they tried to argue that epi IV probably caused less myocardial damage. Some interesting stuff.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 9, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Lol they also get pregnant, overdose and shot each other. Don't think they're the best example to follow.


Not exactly something exclusive to teenagers either, lol, it's just frowned upon at their age. When they are older, it's OK.


----------



## Clare (Dec 9, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Nice article, but I don't feel like it answered my question. If epinephrine normally causes vasodilation, why does it cause vasospasms at therapeutic doses in these patients? Why are they more at risk if they have CAD compared to somebody young and without CAD? In your article, it mentioned three patients who were relatively young and without CAD, and made it seem like epi induced MI is rare. I also liked how they tried to argue that epi IV probably caused less myocardial damage. Some interesting stuff.



Adrenaline causes profound vasoconstriction.  The aetiology of acute myocardial ischaemia/acute myocardial infarction from adrenaline administration is the increased myocardial oxygen requirements due to the beta agonist effects; basically think of it as exertional angina in an ampoule; in a patient with pre-existing coronary artery disease the potential for this is going to be greater.

Having said that, the balance of risk is always in favour of giving adrenaline vs. not;; but if the person already has coronary artery disease then a reduced dose might be a good idea. 

I never did figure what I wrote on my hand, its almost completely faded, but like I said, points to anybody who can figure it out, I don't usually write on my hand so it was probably important!


----------



## Hunter (Dec 9, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Nice article, but I don't feel like it answered my question. If epinephrine normally causes vasodilation, why does it cause vasospasms at therapeutic doses in these patients? Why are they more at risk if they have CAD compared to somebody young and without CAD? In your article, it mentioned three patients who were relatively young and without CAD, and made it seem like epi induced MI is rare. I also liked how they tried to argue that epi IV probably caused less myocardial damage. Some interesting stuff.



Um... Sorry a little confused. Epi causes vaso constriction, not vaso dilation. 

And vaso dialation is caused by muscles relaxation, which to an extreme does cause vaso spam.


----------



## Clare (Dec 9, 2012)

I am seriously considering calling in sick; I still feel awful.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 9, 2012)

Clare said:


> I am seriously considering calling in sick; I still feel awful.



I'm at work and sick right now. Finally caved and called my supervisor to try and find some coverage for me


----------



## JMorin95 (Dec 9, 2012)

Came into work this morning at 0600 with a cold. Now 1500 and my cold symptoms are gone and we haven't had any calls. I think the naps I have been able to take have helped me greatly.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 9, 2012)

I feel awful every time I set foot at work... Hate this place.

One more month...


----------



## Achilles (Dec 9, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I feel awful every time I set foot at work... Hate this place.
> 
> One more month...



Maybe you need a vacation.
Down to the Caribbean, do some SCUBA, smoke a Cuban or two, have a few beers, get some snorkeling/ free diving in. Invite you friend Achilles.
Have an awesome time!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 9, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Maybe you need a vacation.
> Down to the Caribbean, do some SCUBA, smoke a Cuban or two, have a few beers, get some snorkeling/ free diving in. Invite you friend Achilles.
> Have an awesome time!



You payin?

I got a 2 week vacation pre fire academy in January. Assuming my
Captain approves it...


----------



## Achilles (Dec 9, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> You payin?
> 
> I got a 2 week vacation pre fire academy in January. Assuming my
> Captain approves it...








I wish I was, but in going down in the spring / summer depending on how my medic school schedule affects it.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 9, 2012)

I am starting to get very frustrated trying to type this on my phone. Epinephrine causes the coronary arteries to dilate. That's what I meant when I said vasodilation. I am specifically talking about the coronary arteries.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 9, 2012)

Can't seem to find my mod button to lock this thread since people have failed to heed repeated warnings to get back off topic by multiple people.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Can't seem to find my mod button to lock this thread since people have failed to heed repeated warnings to get back off topic by multiple people.



It's the little red triangle...


----------



## Achilles (Dec 9, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I am starting to get very frustrated trying to type this on my phone. Epinephrine causes the coronary arteries to dilate. That's what I meant when I said vasodilation. I am specifically talking about the coronary arteries.



http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/153943-overview#overview


----------



## medic417 (Dec 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> It's the little red triangle...



There it is darn how did I miss it.  Good thing you showed up my friend.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 9, 2012)

medic417 said:


> There it is darn how did I miss it.  Good thing you showed up my friend.



Yea lets talk about ems pranks instead 
Sorry had to!


----------



## medic417 (Dec 9, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Yea lets talk about ems pranks instead
> Sorry had to!



Well at least this the unprofessional thread.:rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 9, 2012)

Just put up the Christmas tree... And, since I haven't mentioned it, I'm getting married on Wednesday.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2012)

medic417 said:


> There it is darn how did I miss it.  Good thing you showed up my friend.



I've been laying low for a while to give our new CL's room to do their thang.h34r:


----------



## Anjel (Dec 9, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Just put up the Christmas tree... And, since I haven't mentioned it, I'm getting married on Wednesday.



Woo hoo! So happy for you!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Woo hoo! So happy for you!



Thank Anjel.  we figured 12/12/12 is a great day...


----------



## Anjel (Dec 9, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Thank Anjel.  we figured 12/12/12 is a great day...



Lol that is pretty awesome!


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 9, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I am starting to get very frustrated trying to type this on my phone. Epinephrine causes the coronary arteries to dilate. That's what I meant when I said vasodilation. I am specifically talking about the coronary arteries.



Whenever I take a break from studying for my final I will try to write up a detailed post about it. IRRC Epi does not directly cause vasodilation of the coronary arteries but rather it occurs as a secondary reflex to the increase myocardial oxygen demand. But Epi activates alpha 2 receptors which does directly cause coronary artery constriction however I think it is usually outweighed by beta 2 stimulation. Vasospasm is usually caused by a deficiency of Nitric Oxide so I am assuming there is a pathway/cascade that explains why it happens. Or something like that, I am just confusing myself.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 9, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Thank Anjel.  we figured 12/12/12 is a great day...



12/21/12 would've been more appropriate...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> 12/21/12 would've been more appropriate...



The only difference is a transposition error...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 9, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Just put up the Christmas tree... And, since I haven't mentioned it, I'm getting married on Wednesday.



w00t w00t! Congratulations man!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks all.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 9, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Whenever I take a break from studying for my final I will try to write up a detailed post about it. IRRC Epi does not directly cause vasodilation of the coronary arteries but rather it occurs as a secondary reflex to the increase myocardial oxygen demand. But Epi activates alpha 2 receptors which does directly cause coronary artery constriction however I think it is usually outweighed by beta 2 stimulation. Vasospasm is usually caused by a deficiency of Nitric Oxide so I am assuming there is a pathway/cascade that explains why it happens. Or something like that, I am just confusing myself.


Thanks.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 9, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Thanks.



Mechanism of Action: Epinephrine has complex target organ effects. It is a potent agonist at both alpha- and beta- receptors throughout the body except for the sweat glands and facial arteries. Epinephrine is a nonselective adrenergic agonist; it stimulates alpha1-, alpha2-, beta1-, and beta2-adrenergic receptors, although the degree of stimulation at these receptors may vary depending on the dose administered (i.e., the circulating concentration of epinephrine at the receptor). 

Courtesy of Nurse-Anesthesia.org 
http://www.nurse-anesthesia.org/showthread.php/1881-Epinephrine

**edited to meet copyright/fair use policy.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 9, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Can't seem to find my mod button to lock this thread since people have failed to heed repeated warnings to get back off topic by multiple people.





ffemt8978 said:


> It's the little red triangle...





medic417 said:


> There it is darn how did I miss it.  Good thing you showed up my friend.





ffemt8978 said:


> I've been laying low for a while to give our new CL's room to do their thang.h34r:



Seems someone has missed the point of the need to get back off topic.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2012)

I can't believe I'm going to say this, but medic417 has a point.

This is the 100% Directionless Thread, and as such needs to stay off topic.  Posting informative medical discussions in this thread will cause them to get lost in the background noise, and they really deserve their own thread.

So please, for what remains of medic417's sanity, let's get back off topic.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I can't believe I'm going to say this, but medic417 has a point.
> 
> This is the 100% Directionless Thread, and as such needs to stay off topic.  Posting informative medical discussions in this thread will cause them to get lost in the background noise, and they really deserve their own thread.
> 
> So please, for what remains of medic417's sanity, let's get back off topic.




:blink:

That has to be a first having any mod but especially ff agreeing with me.
:rofl:


----------



## MMiz (Dec 9, 2012)

7:11 PM on December 9, 2012.  A date which will live in infamy.  ffemt8978 agrees with medic417.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2012)

MMiz said:


> 7:11 PM on December 9, 2012.  A date which will live in infamy.  ffemt8978 agrees with medic417.



So the Mayan's were off by 12 days....


----------



## medic417 (Dec 9, 2012)

I could not let it pass w/o keeping it for all to see forever.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> So the Mayan's were off by 12 days....



Or maybe this is a sign of a larger even to come in 12 days?:unsure:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2012)

medic417 said:


> i could not let it pass w/o keeping it for all to see forever.



ftfy


----------



## medic417 (Dec 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> ftfy



So how did you make it quote the right way?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2012)

medic417 said:


> So how did you make it quote the right way?



I did a quote response to his post, copied the full text, and then inserted that into your signature.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 9, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I did a quote response to his post, copied the full text, and then inserted that into your signature.



That makes sense.  Thanks.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 9, 2012)

So you two have been on the same topic for a whole page.
Warnings for both


----------



## medic417 (Dec 9, 2012)

Achilles said:


> So you two have been on the same topic for a whole page.
> Warnings for both



Now see that I know.  I am used to warnings and involuntary vacations.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 9, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Just put up the Christmas tree... And, since I haven't mentioned it, I'm getting married on Wednesday.



Congrats man!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Congrats man!



Thanks Rob! We're pretty excited.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 9, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Thanks Rob! We're pretty excited.



Are you going all out and doing a ceremony and all that jazz? Or doing A justice of the peace type thing?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 9, 2012)

We're doing a small town hall ceremony. Jut a couple of friends and a lunch afterwards. We've got more important things to blow money on.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha sounds good


----------



## Jon (Dec 9, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Just put up the Christmas tree... And, since I haven't mentioned it, I'm getting married on Wednesday.



Congrats!

Justice of the Peace?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 9, 2012)

Jon said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Justice of the Peace?



See above 2 posts lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 9, 2012)

Jon said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Justice of the Peace?



Yep.  right on the circle, next to the 911 mapping/GIS department. LOL. 

I get a wedding half price because I'm a county employee.


----------



## Jon (Dec 9, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Yep.  right on the circle, next to the 911 mapping/GIS department. LOL.
> 
> I get a wedding half price because I'm a county employee.



Seriously? That's both awesome and disturbing. And kinda redneck. THen again, given where you are.....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 9, 2012)

It seriously is next to mapping, but the half price was a joke. 

And no kidding. Only way I could add more "local flavor" to this wedding would be if we both wore camo and held a reception at the volunteer fire hall.


----------



## Jon (Dec 9, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> It seriously is next to mapping, but the half price was a joke.
> 
> And no kidding. Only way I could add more "local flavor" to this wedding would be if we both wore camo and held a reception at the volunteer fire hall.


One of the local firehouses has a VERY CLASSY function hall. Dance floor, seperate entrance and parking, the whole bit. Been there for a wedding. Could have passed for any other mid-range function hall.

I've seen photos of firehouse weddings, though. Folding metal chairs, training room whiteboard in the backround. Yeah. That's redneck.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 9, 2012)

I vote we bring back the snow from last year.


----------



## Clare (Dec 9, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I vote we bring back the snow from last year.



Please do, its boiling hot here.  Having to work in black pants is just not fun.

So, I had my first ever status epilepticus, go me!

Had two people die today - both oldies, bummer but I guess it happens.

Also had two people named Clare, although one was spelt Claire, mildly amusing.

My old guy who fell down 2 steps at his daughters house about 3 weeks ago is still in intensive care in a medically induced coma and not expected to live; wow, I am going to be more careful on the stairs!


----------



## Achilles (Dec 9, 2012)

The day is almost over, so tomorrow's word of the day is "Douche-canoe" :rofl:


----------



## Clare (Dec 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> The day is almost over, so tomorrow's word of the day is "Douche-canoe" :rofl:



Aren't the rivers and such all frozen up in your part of the world this time of year making canoeing difficult?


----------



## Achilles (Dec 10, 2012)

Clare said:


> Aren't the rivers and such all frozen up in your part of the world this time of year making canoeing difficult?



HA and HA! 
It was 40 degrees today. It's been 40's all week.

I actually prefer kayaking. much easier to steer and more fun as you can have your own kayak.
The Detroit river hasn't frozen over in years. Too much garbage, oil, people, cars, and a bunch of other crap in there.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> HA and HA!
> It was 40 degrees today. It's been 40's all week.
> 
> I actually prefer kayaking. much easier to steer and more fun as you can have your own kayak.
> The Detroit river hasn't frozen over in years. Too much garbage, oil, people, cars, and a bunch of other crap in there.



That's one thing I love. When most of the states have freezing cold weather us here in Southern California not so much. 77 degrees was our high today


----------



## Clare (Dec 10, 2012)

Damn you boys, confusing me with your foreign Fahrenheit temperatures (thanks Google Chrome for helping me spell Fahrenheit correctly!)


----------



## Achilles (Dec 10, 2012)

Clare said:


> Damn you boys, confusing me with your foreign Fahrenheit temperatures (thanks Google Chrome for helping me spell Fahrenheit correctly!)



Off the top of my head, 40F is about 3C


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 10, 2012)

I know three temperatures in Celsius...
100C
0C
-273C

After that, I have to use a conversion app on my phone.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 10, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I know three temperatures in Celsius...
> 100C
> 0C
> -273C
> ...



What about 37.1??
I'm impressed you know absolute zero. That was taught to me in 8th grade and I know plenty of people that wouldn't even be able to tell me what the word means let alone the numerals.


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 10, 2012)

Clare said:


> Damn you boys, confusing me with your foreign Fahrenheit temperatures (thanks Google Chrome for helping me spell Fahrenheit correctly!)



It's like you're inside my head. 

On a similar note, I have absolutely no comprehension of how far a mile actually is.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 10, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> It's like you're inside my head.
> 
> On a similar note, I have absolutely no comprehension of how far a mile actually is.



A mile is simple...it is a block out here in the country.


----------



## Jambi (Dec 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> What about 37.1??
> I'm impressed you know absolute zero. That was taught to me in 8th grade and I know plenty of people that wouldn't even be able to tell me what the word means let alone the numerals.



That's easy! It's 0 Kelvin! Lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> What about 37.1??
> I'm impressed you know absolute zero. That was taught to me in 8th grade and I know plenty of people that wouldn't even be able to tell me what the word means let alone the numerals. ��



I have a decent background in physics from my time in the Navy.


----------



## Clare (Dec 10, 2012)

Jambi said:


> That's easy! It's 0 Kelvin! Lol



How many Clare's in a Kelvin? Hmm, that is my uncles name!


----------



## Jambi (Dec 10, 2012)

Clare said:


> How many Clare's in a Kelvin? Hmm, that is my uncles name!



I'm really really glad the names are in THAT particular order...


----------



## Clare (Dec 10, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I'm really really glad the names are in THAT particular order...



Um, I don't get it?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 10, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I'm really really glad the names are in THAT particular order...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 10, 2012)

Clare said:


> Um, I don't get it?



Before somebody gets in trouble for explaining it, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 10, 2012)

Clare said:


> Um, I don't get it?



:rofl::blush:


----------



## Clare (Dec 10, 2012)

Chase said:


> :rofl::blush:



Before anybody says anything; my hair is not blonde.


----------



## Hunter (Dec 10, 2012)

Clare said:


> Before anybody says anything; my hair is not blonde.



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Sorry but that's funny as heck.


----------



## Jon (Dec 10, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I'm really really glad the names are in THAT particular order...





ffemt8978 said:


> Before somebody gets in trouble for explaining it, I'll send you a PM.



Welll ... I'm glad I wasn't the one to "go there"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Before somebody gets in trouble for explaining it, I'll send you a PM.



That's gonna be an awkward PM


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 10, 2012)

Nah...I think it went rather well.

:blush:


----------



## rwik123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Even though I've been doing ems for about 2 years now, just ran my first code. Surreal experience.


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 10, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Nah...I think it went rather well.
> 
> :blush:



When a man medic and a girl medic love each other very much...


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 10, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I'm really really glad the names are in THAT particular order...


With the right accessories...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> With the right accessories...



Solid win :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Dec 10, 2012)

I come to this site and want to scream at someone in capital letters and tell them how stupid they are and how no one likes them. But that wouldn't be nice so I will refrain.


----------



## Clare (Dec 10, 2012)

Anjel said:


> I come to this site and want to scream at someone in capital letters and tell them how stupid they are and how no one likes them. But that wouldn't be nice so I will refrain.



Oh my goodness, what did I do? 

Well, my house mate kicked my bum at pool and it was quite embarrassing, I've made my lunch for tomorrow and cleaned up so I think I shall go to bed soon.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 10, 2012)

Anjel said:


> I come to this site and want to scream at someone in capital letters and tell them how stupid they are and how no one likes them. But that wouldn't be nice so I will refrain.





Clare said:


> Oh my goodness, what did I do?



Cat fight!


----------



## Clare (Dec 10, 2012)

Anjel said:


> I come to this site and want to scream at someone in capital letters and tell them how stupid they are and how no one likes them. But that wouldn't be nice so I will refrain.





Clare said:


> Oh my goodness, what did I do?





Chase said:


> Cat fight!



I am pretty sure I was joking sweetie


----------



## Wheel (Dec 10, 2012)

Clare said:


> I am pretty sure I was joking sweetie



If I'm not mistaken, he was too.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2012)

Clare said:


> I am pretty sure I was joking sweetie





Wheel said:


> If I'm not mistaken, he was too.



Are you sure you're not blonde?

Not gonna lie, you complain about stereotypes but don't always do much to help your cause...


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 10, 2012)

Wheel said:


> If I'm not mistaken, he was too.



:beerchug:

They've done studies, you know. 60% of the time, I'm joking every time.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 10, 2012)

I just got a call from HR and officially accepted a Graduate Nurse position on an Advanced Cardiac Care unit! Now I just have to pass this final, graduate, and then pass NCLEX.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2012)

Chase said:


> I just got a call from HR and officially accepted a Graduate Nurse position on an Advanced Cardiac Care unit! Now I just have to pass this final, graduate, and then pass NCLEX.



Nice dude! Congratulations!


----------



## Achilles (Dec 10, 2012)

Anjel said:


> I come to this site and want to scream at someone in capital letters and tell them how stupid they are and how no one likes them. But that wouldn't be nice so I will refrain.



:sad::sad::sad:
You need to hear one of Achilles's classic jokes.

Last night I was having nightmares about whether or not I wanted to be a lathe operator or a salad chef, I was tossing and turning all night!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 10, 2012)

Chase said:


> I just got a call from HR and officially accepted a Graduate Nurse position on an Advanced Cardiac Care unit! Now I just have to pass this final, graduate, and then pass NCLEX.



Well done! Did you mention that you're a premium member? They might be willing to wave the requirement


----------



## SSwain (Dec 10, 2012)

Interesting call this weekend. 
Right next door to the station.
Per protocol, I had to fire the rig up and drive 50 feet.:blink:


----------



## Clare (Dec 10, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Interesting call this weekend.
> Right next door to the station.
> Per protocol, I had to fire the rig up and drive 50 feet.:blink:



I remember hearing of a house catching fire across the street from the fire station, they drove the fire truck across the street and parked it there apparently it was better than stretching fire hose across the street, and there was hydrant they could hook the truck up to.  Apparently a pumping appliance does not carry a lot of water, I do not know exactly how much, but apparently not enough to fight a house fire.  I know a pump, pump/rescue and aerial platform all carry the same amount because they are built on the same design; I might see if I can find out how much they carry.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2012)

Clare said:


> I remember hearing of a house catching fire across the street from the fire station, they drove the fire truck across the street and parked it there apparently it was better than stretching fire hose across the street, and there was hydrant they could hook the truck up to.  Apparently a pumping appliance does not carry a lot of water, I do not know exactly how much, but apparently not enough to fight a house fire.  I know a pump, pump/rescue and aerial platform all carry the same amount because they are built on the same design; I might see if I can find out how much they carry.



My old station pumper carried 500 gallons of water. Flowing water thru a 2 1/2 or 1 3/4 inch hose at 90 gallons per minute empties the tank really quick (we would also have more then one line out).


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 10, 2012)

My engine carries 500 gallons and pumps at 1500+ gpm. It'll empty the tank through the deck gun in about 15-20 seconds.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2012)

I just had a patient that was in pain. I mean, serious pain. I gave him 200mcg of Fent and it didn't touch it. I had to call to ask for orders for more... And got denied.

I've never been denied pain management orders before. I asked the doc why when I arrived at the ED and he said, "well, 200 is a lot." 

Really? Not for everyone. I wasn't trying to snow the guy... I just wanted to get him comfortable. 

"Nope."

That's it. I'm pretty sure he never even listened when I told him I needed more cuz the guy was huge and in pain. 

"Nope. Just transport. See you in 15 minutes". 

I'm a little frustrated. It's hard to be a patient advocate when the docs aren't on board.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 10, 2012)

Do y'all have a specific doc (or group of docs) that you call for med control, or is it the on call physician at the hospital?


----------



## medic417 (Dec 10, 2012)

Glad I'm allowed to titrate to pain relief or I run out which aint likely as much as we carry on the ambulance.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2012)

We call the doc at the receiving hospital. 

I have 200 of fent on standing orders, and its rare that I need more... But if I need it, I need it.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 10, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> We call the doc at the receiving hospital.
> 
> I have 200 of fent on standing orders, and its rare that I need more... But if I need it, I need it.



Did you ask him why? There's a reason for everything. Sometimes it's good sometimes it's not.


Anyone ever hear of giving oral glucose PR?


----------



## medic417 (Dec 10, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> We call the doc at the receiving hospital.
> 
> I have 200 of fent on standing orders, and its rare that I need more... But if I need it, I need it.



Sounds like time for you to get with a more progressive service.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Did you ask him why? There's a reason for everything. Sometimes it's good sometimes it's not.
> 
> 
> Anyone ever hear of giving oral glucose PR?



He said the doc stated 200 mcg is a lot.

Heard of it, never done it.



medic417 said:


> Sounds like time for you to get with a more progressive service.



I'm assuming that was a joke?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Did you ask him why? There's a reason for everything. Sometimes it's good sometimes it's not.
> 
> 
> Anyone ever hear of giving oral glucose PR?



I've seen D50 given rectally.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> He said the doc stated 200 mcg is a lot.
> 
> Heard of it, never done it.
> 
> ...



That was said in the post :blush:

N7lxi is a guy?
I always thought Lxi was short for Lexi.
I am so sorry dood I had no idea :wacko:


----------



## Anjel (Dec 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> That was said in the post :blush:
> 
> N7lxi is a guy?
> I always thought Lxi was short for Lexi.
> I am so sorry dood I had no idea :wacko:



WOW!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> N7lxi is a guy?
> I always thought Lxi was short for Lexi.
> I am so sorry dood I had no idea :wacko:



:rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2012)

Anjel said:


> I've seen D50 given rectally.



D50 enema? :unsure:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah, I'm a guy. 

And I've never been denied additional pain management before. Most of the docs are down with letting the medics treat patients... However, there are some exceptions. 

This doc just thought that 200mcg of fentanyl seemed like a lot...

... And I think I work for one of the country's more progressive services.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> D50 enema? :unsure:



Sweet!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Sweet!



Literally :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> That was said in the post :blush:
> 
> N7lxi is a guy?
> I always thought Lxi was short for Lexi.
> I am so sorry dood I had no idea :wacko:



As a premium member I vote for N7lxi name to be changed to Lexi :rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> As a premium member I vote for N7lxi name to be changed to Lexi :rofl:



Hahah. Only if you change yours to "large marge". 

I'd go by my first name, but there are far to many people named Rob here already.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Hahah. Only if you change yours to "large marge".
> 
> I'd go by my first name, but there are far to many people named Rob here already.



Don't tempt me.... Haha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Hahah. Only if you change yours to "large marge".
> 
> I'd go by my first name, but there are far to many people named Rob here already.



I haven't decided what I want to change my name too. Thought about going with something completely out there so no one knows who I am


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 10, 2012)

More good news! Officially passed all my classes (Destroyed my exit exam) and now have a BSN!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2012)

Chase said:


> More good news! Officially passed all my classes (Destroyed my exit exam) and now have a BSN!



Now don't be dumb and take an expired ID to Pearson Vue to take the NCLEX and get denied like the last two people with BSNs did while I was there taking my EMT-P.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 10, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> ... And I think I work for one of the country's more progressive services.



Seems you've bought the koolaid they were selling.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Seems you've bought the koolaid they were selling.



Really? Please, elaborate.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 10, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Really? Please, elaborate.



They blew smoke up your skirt.

Your looking at the world through rose colored glasses.

Do I need to place any more cheesy sayings to make the point that based on what you posted they are not all that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2012)

medic417 said:


> They blew smoke up your skirt.
> 
> Your looking at the world through rose colored glasses.
> 
> Do I need to place any more cheesy sayings to make the point that based on what you posted they are not all that.



But he does work for one of the most progressive systems in the US....


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 10, 2012)

medic417 said:


> They blew smoke up your skirt.
> 
> Your looking at the world through rose colored glasses.
> 
> Do I need to place any more cheesy sayings to make the point that based on what you posted they are not all that.



Do you actually know what service he works for and anything about them, or are you just making assumptions?


----------



## medic417 (Dec 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> But he does work for one of the most progressive systems in the US....



Any service that restricts pain management is not very progressive.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2012)

Many here do know what service I work for. And yes, I feel we are  rather progressive based on criteria that I used to determine where I was going to work. 
I interviewed at several agencies and was offered jobs at most. I chose to move across the country to wok here. 

The fact that we have to call after 200mcg of fentanyl isn't great, but certainly doesn't detract from all of the excellent attributes my service DOES have. 

But, in the end, my reasoning probably doesn't matter to you. I could say the sky is blue and you would argue it's red, simply because you like confrontation.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 10, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Many here do know what service I work for. And yes, I feel we are  rather progressive based on criteria that I used to determine where I was going to work.
> I interviewed at several agencies and was offered jobs at most. I chose to move across the country to wok here.
> 
> The fact that we have to call after 200mcg of fentanyl isn't great, but certainly doesn't detract from all of the excellent attributes my service DOES have.
> ...



Sussex?  Not a bad service but still needs to come forward a bunch in critical areas where we can do the most good for patients like pain management.  They do have decent system in trying to keep people educated and up to date but words need to be followed by patient treatment guidelines improvements.  

No I would not say red I would say black with shiny spots because its night time.:rofl:


----------



## medic417 (Dec 10, 2012)

In more important matter time for the Texans to whip the patracheats.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 10, 2012)

medic417 said:


> In more important matter time for the Texans to whip the patracheats.















I forgot Texans are on vacation.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 10, 2012)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Any service that restricts pain management is not very progressive.



That's your sole reasoning? Solid argument my friend 

So do I work for a :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty agency because I have to call after 300 mcg? Or because we don't RSI? 

What qualifies a progressive system? Apparently unlimited pain meds and you're golden...In that case I'm set because I have no max on Morphine. Woohoo! :glare:


----------



## medic417 (Dec 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That's your sole reasoning? Solid argument my friend
> 
> So do I work for a :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty agency because I have to call after 300 mcg? Or because we don't RSI?
> 
> What qualifies a progressive system? Apparently unlimited pain meds and you're golden...In that case I'm set because I have no max on Morphine. Woohoo! :glare:



Didn't say that was the only criteria.  :wacko:


----------



## medic417 (Dec 10, 2012)

medic417 said:


> I forgot Texans are on vacation.



Hope this vacation is a short one.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Any service that restricts pain management is not very progressive.





medic417 said:


> Didn't say that was the only criteria.  :wacko:



Eh, not directly but you definitely put a lot of weight on it. 

I've got an idea? Why don't you enlighten us on where you work or at least what region you work in if your agency is so much better maybe we should be using it as a model to better other services... You constantly berate other services but bring nothing to the table other than snide, grumpy comments.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 10, 2012)

How about we get back off topic instead?


----------



## Achilles (Dec 10, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> How about we get back off topic instead?



It's more fun to stay on topic 
And it's in the rules (there is no clause referring to this thread)


----------



## medic417 (Dec 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Eh, not directly but you definitely put a lot of weight on it.
> 
> I've got an idea? Why don't you enlighten us on where you work or at least what region you work in if your agency is so much better maybe we should be using it as a model to better other services... You constantly berate other services but bring nothing to the table other than snide, grumpy comments.



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

You make me laugh.  Thank you I needed that.

Lack of proper pain management is a very good indicator that a service has issues.  

My area pain management is no issue.  But there are other issues that make it where I would not have it be the example.  Besides what I need in the middle of no where is way different than you city boys need.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 10, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> How about we get back off topic instead?



Oops sorry.  And after we agreed just yesterday.:rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> It's more fun to stay on topic
> And it's in the rules (there is no clause referring to this thread)



Do you really want to become the focus of my complete and undivided attention?


----------



## medic417 (Dec 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> It's more fun to stay on topic
> And it's in the rules (there is no clause referring to this thread)





ffemt8978 said:


> Do you really want to become the focus of my complete and undivided attention?



Achilles run and hide, run and hide.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 10, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Achilles run and hide, run and hide.



Hey if you go on a vacation, can you grab me a souvenir.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2012)

Need some help looking for a truck. Looking to spend under 25k. Crew cab preferably. I'd prefer a diesel but I might be able to settle for a gasser depending on how it tows. Not towing a ton of weight all the time but do have the potential to possibly need to tow a 4 place enclosed snowmobile trailer or a 25+ foot toyhauler with toys in it every meow and again.

Any years I should try for at or stay far away from? 



medic417 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> You make me laugh.  Thank you I needed that.
> 
> ...



Glad I could help. 

I agree pain management is a huge issue and one the areas we can actually make a true difference prehospitally for the patient. With that said, having standing orders for pain management with the option to call for more isn't necessarily a bad thing. Even in places like Sussex they still are going to have a lowest common denominator although in a system like that it's not going to be nearly as bad as other systems around the country.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 10, 2012)

Rob, you can't go wrong with a used F250 diesel. However you said you wern't towing much so I'm going to reccomend an gasser. Diesels are meant to tow not drive up to your local super market and bug a gallon of milk. 
A diesel will last longer, avg 400 to 500k miles, they're exceptions as with a gasser. Unless you change your own oil, a diesel will cost you around 150$ to change the oil. Since you said you'll be towing a snowmobile trailer sometimes, I urge to get 4x4. I'll send you some info in a pm.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Rob, you can't go wrong with a used F250 diesel. However you said you wern't towing much so I'm going to reccomend an gasser. Diesels are meant to tow not drive up to your local super market and bug a gallon of milk.
> A diesel will last longer, avg 400 to 500k miles, they're exceptions as with a gasser. Unless you change your own oil, a diesel will cost you around 150$ to change the oil. Since you said you'll be towing a snowmobile trailer sometimes, I urge to get 4x4. I'll send you some info in a pm.



Awesome thanks. My buddy's dad has a F250 crew cab 4x4 powerstroke that I had the privilege of towing with the other day and it was awesome. 

4x4 is definitely a requirement. I spend a LOT of time in the snow and do a fair share of camping off the beaten path in the summertime. 

Longevity, reliability and MPG has kinda been my reason for preferring a diesel but like I said, I'm not opposed to a gasser if it's going to tow well, be reliable and last a while. I just don't want to end up buying a truck that wont tow my toys if I get any more down the road. 

Also a SledDeck is a big possibility for those days where it's only two of us riding rather than dealing with a trailer. 

Truck isn't going to be lifted or messed with. A leveling kit, some wheels and that's about it. Oh and a stereo


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2012)

With a 25 foot toy hauler you want at least a 2500/250. Toy haulers are extremely heavy compared to normal travel trailers. 

I agree with Achilles on 4x4 (little worse gas mileage). 

Diesels have ups and downs.

Ups: more power, last longer, generally more reliable, depending on the year you don't have to smog them. 

Downs: insurance is usually more expensive, oil changes go from $20 up to $150, if/when something breaks it is more expensive, not all gas stations sell diesel, and they usually cost more to buy. 

The fords are known for their frame work. Dodge is known for their Cummins motor and Chevy is known for their Allison transmission. The saying around here is that if you attach a Chevy transmission to a dodge engine and put it in a ford frame/undercarriage you would have the ultimate truck.

FYI: if you want a good 4x4 do not get anything with dual wheels in the rear. The traction on them sucks horribly.


----------



## Clare (Dec 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> N7lxi is a guy?
> I always thought Lxi was short for Lexi.
> I am so sorry dood I had no idea :wacko:



That is embarrassing.

I shall give you the chance to reprieve, any guesses what sex I am?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 10, 2012)

Guy from my medic class/FDNY paramedic lost his 1 year battle with cancer today. Was a great guy


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> With a 25 foot toy hauler you want at least a 2500/250. Toy haulers are extremely heavy compared to normal travel trailers.
> 
> I agree with Achilles on 4x4 (little worse gas mileage).
> 
> ...



I think I'm pretty set on diesel. Preferably in the 250 weight class. No dually that's for sure, no point. Crew cab and 4x4 are a requirement. I might settle for the right extended cab but again, I'm pretty set on the crew cab.

As far as oil changes go, is there any reason why I can't do it myself? Spent plenty of times around toys with motors and gas motors, just not diesels. 

Gas and diesel prices seem to flip flop here each week, generally are pretty close though. 

Not my toy hauler but I have a couple of friends with them and they don't always have access to a truck. (read: "I bought some toys and a toy hauler and borrow my pop's truck). Generally would be towing 2-4 place enclosed trailers.



NYMedic828 said:


> Guy from my medic class/FDNY paramedic lost his 1 year battle with cancer today. Was a great guy



Sorry for your loss my friend. My thoughts are with you, his family and other friends. Let me know if you need anything or someone to yell at.


----------



## Wheel (Dec 10, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Guy from my medic class/FDNY paramedic lost his 1 year battle with cancer today. Was a great guy



That's awful. I assume he was at least somewhat young. That's hard for everyone involved, especially friends and family. I know it was when I lost my mom to cancer.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I think I'm pretty set on diesel. Preferably in the 250 weight class. No dually that's for sure, no point. Crew cab and 4x4 are a requirement. I might settle for the right extended cab but again, I'm pretty set on the crew cab.
> 
> As far as oil changes go, is there any reason why I can't do it myself? Spent plenty of times around toys with motors and gas motors, just not diesels.
> 
> ...



Chevy's have the most room in the extended cab. They are all pretty close on crew cabs. 

Dodge has the MegaCab but it is only sold in the short bed model. 

Fords have a more reliable 4x4 system. 

Oil change is the exact same as regular gas motors. Instead of 4 quarts of oil diesels normally take 16 quarts and I believe their oil filters are more expensive.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks, NABAHWBSPDBG!  I've been busy all day cleaning and sewing, so haven't had a chance to crack one open yet.  I have to work tomorrow, so don't want to drink one this late.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> Chevy's have the most room in the extended cab. They are all pretty close on crew cabs.
> 
> Dodge has the MegaCab but it is only sold in the short bed model.
> 
> ...



Dodge doesn't make trucks


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Dodge doesn't make trucks



What do they make then?


----------



## Achilles (Dec 10, 2012)

Nymedic 
Sorry to hear that man. 
Best friends dad lost his 6 month battle back in 2011. (pancreatic)


Clare said:


> That is embarrassing.
> 
> I shall give you the chance to reprieve, any guesses what sex I am?



Aren't you Kelvin Clare?


----------



## Achilles (Dec 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> What do they make then?



Ram makes them.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Ram makes them.



Pretty much the same thing... They still suck :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> Chevy's have the most room in the extended cab. They are all pretty close on crew cabs.
> 
> Dodge has the MegaCab but it is only sold in the short bed model.
> 
> ...



I don't need a long bed. Crew cab with a 6 foot box would be plenty. Those Megacabs are way nice though. 

I'm not exactly stoked on this but the Heep is losing compression in the #4 cylinder  I don't remember what the shop said it was and it wasn't terrible yet but it's on it's way out. I can't justify rebuilding the motor in a car that I paid 6k for and already have dropped 1000+ into.

A brand new truck crossed my mind but 600/month plus insurance is a bit steep for me. 

That's a lot of oil....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I don't need a long bed. Crew cab with a 6 foot box would be plenty. Those Megacabs are way nice though.
> 
> I'm not exactly stoked on this but the Heep is losing compression in the #4 cylinder  I don't remember what the shop said it was and it wasn't terrible yet but it's on it's way out. I can't justify rebuilding the motor in a car that I paid 6k for and already have dropped 1000+ into.
> 
> ...



That's why a lot of people just take them into the shop. 16 quarts is a lot to deal with.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2012)

firefite said:


> That's why a lot of people just take them into the shop. 16 quarts is a lot to deal with.



If I can buy it from a dealer around here most offer lifetime free oil changes for a decent price so I'm going to try and shoot for something like that. I think I'm gonna go to the dealership tomorrow and look around. I just hate going to car dealerships because they constantly hound you to buy right now.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 11, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I don't need a long bed. Crew cab with a 6 foot box would be plenty. Those Megacabs are way nice though.
> 
> I'm not exactly stoked on this but the Heep is losing compression in the #4 cylinder  I don't remember what the shop said it was and it wasn't terrible yet but it's on it's way out. I can't justify rebuilding the motor in a car that I paid 6k for and already have dropped 1000+ into.
> 
> ...



I still dont get people that buy new vehicles and have payments that high or higher. Way out of my comfort zone even though I could afford it. 

 I'd find a clean lower mileage '06-07 6.0 Ford SRW 350 and throw all the Bullet Proof diesel parts at it and drive the wheels off it. I know you said a 250 but a single rear wheel 350 is nearly identical except it has a sticker on the door that allows for 1000+ more pounds of payload on the rear axle. That may be useful down the road. 

'08 newer Chevys have egr cooler issues along with dpfs. The IFS front ends are weak. 

I don't know much about Dodges. Good motors, auto trans can be a weak spot. 

Personally I'd get a V10 Ford. I've done the numbers and one or two exspensive diesel repairs and any money saved on fuel is gone to repairs. The savings aren't that great.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 11, 2012)

Don't get a v10! They have the worst mpg of any pickup. 
Rob since you're in Nevada and from what I understand its fairly warm. Be sure your diesel has a block heater!
I'm not sure Nevada would have #2 diesel... :unsure:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 11, 2012)

Agreed. I have a solid income with job stability especially for a 23 year old but I'd rather spend a little less and be able to save more if I can get a good used truck that wasn't beaten on. 

I was waiting for someone to mention the V10 Triton. My friend has a 350 long bed crew cab with it. Fast truck, gets like 6 miles to the gallon though. 

I'm not dead set on Ford either. Achilles wants me to be but I'm not. That 06 I got to drive the other day was really nice but I've driven some of the new GMCs and our new rigs are Chevys and they drive pretty nice. Dodges are nice trucks, especially the turning radius and the Cummins, but I'm not a huge fan of how they look or the rest of the truck either. 

My friend recommended a Tahoe but I don't need or want a soccer mom mobile, although, I've seen some really nice Tahoes around. I'm about 99% set on a 250/350 class truck. Just makes the most sense.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 11, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Don't get a v10! They have the worst mpg of any pickup.
> Rob since you're in Nevada and from what I understand its fairly warm. Be sure your diesel has a block heater!
> I'm not sure Nevada would have #2 diesel... :unsure:



It gets plenty cold where I live in NV. It was 22 degrees out when I left work the other day and it gets colder than that. A block heater is a must. All the pumps say #2 diesel...I didn't know you could put anything else in them...Seen dyed diesel at the commercial stations we use at work but that's about the only alternate I've seen.

To give you an idea of the weather here, it's the High Desert. Summers are hot and dry and winters are cold and snowy. Hottest I've seen personally is 107 and lowest has been subzero Fahrenheit.


----------



## Clare (Dec 11, 2012)

NVRob said:


> ... most offer lifetime free oil changes for a decent price ....



If you have to pay for it, its not free 

Oh and I even know how to do my own oil changes, and I am like the most car illiterate person ever!  I have been thinking of taking a "cars for girls" class that one of the chain vehicle service places offers.  

Yes boys, go ahead and laugh why don't you, go on, I totally deserve it.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 11, 2012)

One more thing 
Ford didn't need to be bailed out.
Goodnight folks!


----------



## Clare (Dec 11, 2012)

Achilles said:


> One more thing
> Ford didn't need to be bailed out.
> Goodnight folks!



Would you like a bed time story?  I do like bed time stories, especially ones with happy endings.


----------



## JDub (Dec 11, 2012)

I think most people like happy endings. If you know what I mean...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 11, 2012)

Clare said:


> If you have to pay for it, its not free
> 
> Oh and I even know how to do my own oil changes, and I am like the most car illiterate person ever!  I have been thinking of taking a "cars for girls" class that one of the chain vehicle service places offers.
> 
> Yes boys, go ahead and laugh why don't you, go on, I totally deserve it.



Well...when You pay 500$ and get lifetime oil changes after 3 or 4 it becomes free 

My ex gf used to do all the work on her own car, needless to say, her covered in grease never made me complain  Until she messed something up or couldn't break a bolt loose and had to call me to drive across town to solve her problem for her.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll back up all the diesel advice. I'm a huge fan of diesel, especially in a truck. I had a 93 F-250, turbo diesel, x cab, long bed, four by, manual. I have no freaking idea why I sold it. Best vehicle I've every owned or driven. I hauled a lot of big loads of hay, wood, animals, and machinery with that truck. And it was red. :-D 

Gonna get me another one soon as I can. Maybe not a 93, but something in that range. Call me odd, bit I'm a huge, huge fan of the 7.3 liter TD.

As for the Triton V-10s, my department has several brush trucks with the motor, and apart from horrible, horrible, HORRIBLE fuel mileage, they are gutless, slow, and less tolerant than our 7.3 and 6.0 engines. They always have something going on to keep them in the shop.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 11, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Don't get a v10! They have the worst mpg of any pickup.
> Rob since you're in Nevada and from what I understand its fairly warm. Be sure your diesel has a block heater!
> I'm not sure Nevada would have #2 diesel... :unsure:



#2 is the norm, #1 is the Kerosene.  Depending upon where you are, stations will mix #1 & #2 to help prevent the fuel from gelling.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 11, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> #2 is the norm, #1 is the Kerosene.  Depending upon where you are, stations will mix #1 & #2 to help prevent the fuel from gelling.



Gotcha.

Never heard of that. I've had friends with diesels all my life and never can I remember having a problem with starting them here but most if not all had block heaters. 

First thing's first...remote start, then stereo then I'll decide from there. 

Oh wait, I need to buy the truck first!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 11, 2012)

I bought my first new vehicle this May, and I did strictly internet shopping until I was ready to sign the paperwork.  At that time, I went to the dealer, did a test drive, told them exactly what I wanted and waited for them to get it in.

I got lucky and happened to catch the dealership on their 100 year anniversary, so there were some sweet deals available.

Doing the shopping online, one thing I noticed was that Chevy/GMC was a lot more user friendly when doing package add ons and there were more choices.  Ford/Dodge were a pain to find exactly what I wanted, and the prices where higher because they charged per item instead of a package deal.  YMMV.

For what I wanted, I saved about 5 grand by going with a Chevy over a Ford or Dodge.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 11, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Agreed. I have a solid income with job stability especially for a 23 year old but I'd rather spend a little less and be able to save more if I can get a good used truck that wasn't beaten on.
> 
> I was waiting for someone to mention the V10 Triton. My friend has a 350 long bed crew cab with it. Fast truck, gets like 6 miles to the gallon though.
> 
> ...



Ill second the Fords. Best interiors on the market. All we use at work are Chevys and the pre 08s have lots of hard plastic and they have fallen apart easily. Same thing with the 08 and newers. I've noticed the GM ergonomics suck too. I can never get the seat/steering wheel comfortable. IFS if you intend to use it off road is a weak point. The GMs also ride too soft and handle horribly. 

A Ford with Lariat interior will be perfect. 

Everybody I know with V10s loves them and get 10-12mpg in town, low teens on the highway. No lack of power either. Some of our units have them and run circles around the diesel Fords. 

Personally I'm sold on Fords but don't like the 08 and newer design and aren't sure it's worth the $$$ over a V10 to make a 6.0 reliable. That $$$ buys a lot of regular gas and the V10s are near bullet proof.


----------



## Hunter (Dec 11, 2012)

Clare said:


> If you have to pay for it, its not free
> 
> Oh and I even know how to do my own oil changes, and I am like the most car illiterate person ever!  I have been thinking of taking a "cars for girls" class that one of the chain vehicle service places offers.
> 
> Yes boys, go ahead and laugh why don't you, go on, I totally deserve it.




again you're not helping your "I'm not blonde case"






Achilles said:


> Aren't you Kelvin Clare?


Thought it was clark


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow...10-12mpg?  I average about 16 in town and 20 or better on the highway, with a 5.3L V8 that has Active Fuel Management (basically, when I'm coasting or don't need it, the engine shuts off 4 cylinders to save fuel).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 11, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Wow...10-12mpg?  I average about 16 in town and 20 or better on the highway, with a 5.3L V8 that has Active Fuel Management (basically, when I'm coasting or don't need it, the engine shuts off 4 cylinders to save fuel).



I average 13 city driving in my 5.3 V8 lifted truck with oversized tires and rims (couple of more add-on: exhaust, intake, huge sterio system, 2 spare tires). 

I don't have any of the fancy AFM or Flexfuel. I get 19-20 on the highway.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 11, 2012)

Clare said:


> Would you like a bed time story?  I do like bed time stories, especially ones with happy endings.



Ooo! Me! I like happy endings!


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 11, 2012)

firefite said:


> I average 13 city driving in my 5.3 V8 lifted truck with oversized tires and rims (couple of more add-on: exhaust, intake, huge sterio system, 2 spare tires).
> 
> I don't have any of the fancy AFM or Flexfuel. I get 19-20 on the highway.



Did you re-gear after you bumped up the wheel size?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 11, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Did you re-gear after you bumped up the wheel size?



No. Stock gears and my speedometer is off buy 3mph. 

Never found the need to re-gear. Still gets up and goes (can spin the tires from a dead stop) and still has plenty of low range power. Still shifts smoothly.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 11, 2012)

PSA: if your 12 month old baby falls off the couch onto the carpeted floor and has no discernible injury, is happily playing with a toy and laughing, it's ok if you don't call 911 at 0100. 

That is all.


----------



## Clare (Dec 11, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Aren't you Kelvin Clare?





Hunter said:


> Thought it was clark



Hey you two leave my name alone, I like it just the way it is! 



Hunter said:


> again you're not helping your "I'm not blonde case"



For your information my head is red so there! 

Now, I used up the last of my leftovers so I have to cook tomorrow, this sucks.


----------



## Chris07 (Dec 11, 2012)

Achilles said:


> One more thing
> Ford didn't need to be bailed out.
> Goodnight folks!



They did not take a bailout, but their product quality really suffered!

My previous company had some 2008 ford based type IIs that were real lemons. They looked nice, but constantly had mechanical issues. Once they hit the 100,000 mile mark they started failing left and right lile clockwork unlike the older units which had 300,000+ miles and still rocked. It seems that in lieu of taking a bailout, ford shoved a bunch of plastic in their vehicles.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 11, 2012)

clare said:


> for your information my head is red so there!


----------



## Clare (Dec 11, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> View attachment 1342



Ah yes, that joke about how redheads are referred to as devil children ... like I haven't heard that before.


----------



## Hunter (Dec 11, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> View attachment 1342











Clare said:


> Ah yes, that joke about how redheads are referred to as devil children ... like I haven't heard that before.


----------



## exodus (Dec 11, 2012)

Okay... Moving my knee back and forth creates a small pop on the outside portion under my kneecap. Not a painful pop... But it's there, I still feel pain when my knee is rotated off to the side and I'm using my foot (like when driving).  And now when while typing this, I'm getting a sharp pain in it >.< Ugh, I really don't' know what I'm gonna do. I know for sure making an appointment tomorrow to go back in and get an MRI hopefully so we can actually see what's wrong...  

I really can't afford this, I've missed 4 days of work and am not sure how I'm going to do my car payment next paycheck... I was finally getting all caught back up again from my back injury and ugh... I need a safer job... I can't do this anymore...


----------



## Clare (Dec 11, 2012)

Hunter said:


>



Ah yes, precisely! Clare-ly sir you are very intelligent


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes, but we have no way of knowing which you are :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Dec 11, 2012)

Most important thing I have learned from my studying tonight.

Trichinosis is from pork. Trichomonas is from porking. 

That is all.


----------



## Hunter (Dec 11, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Yes, but we have no way of knowing which you are :unsure:



I have to agree.
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=7877&highlight=Pictures


----------



## Clare (Dec 11, 2012)

exodus said:


> And now when while typing this, I'm getting a sharp pain in it >.< Ugh, I really don't' know what I'm gonna do. I know for sure making an appointment tomorrow to go back in and get an MRI hopefully so we can actually see what's wrong...



Hope your knee gets better mate! 


Anjel said:


> Most important thing I have learned from my studying tonight.
> 
> Trichinosis is from pork. Trichomonas is from porking.
> 
> That is all.



Indeed, also related and amusing is that a slang term for sex here is boinking, which contains the word oink and its what pigs do 



PoeticInjustice said:


> Yes, but we have no way of knowing which you are :unsure:



I guess there is a way to find out, but didn't you mention a wife in a recent posting? Hmm, and you are probably quite a bit older.  

Both general exclusions under my policy, sorry.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 11, 2012)

So I had a patient earlier tonight with dizziness from exertion that resolved with stopping exertion and resting. Older male, older cardiac history. By the time we arrived (<10mins) he had no complaints and felt fine. Given his history I thought he should go to the ER. I had a gut feeling something wasnt right. He reluctantly agreed to go. Our 12 lead had nonspecific changes (nothing to call an alert for) and so did the ER one. Doc did  labs to cover the bases and he comes back with troponin elevation and NSTEMI. 

Nice feeling when that intuition proves right.


----------



## Hunter (Dec 11, 2012)

Early morning dialysis calls!!!


----------



## Hunter (Dec 11, 2012)

Clare said:


> I guess there is a way to find out, but didn't you mention a wife in a recent posting? Hmm, and you are probably quite a bit older.
> 
> Both general exclusions under my policy, sorry.



I don't think he ment it that way, considering texas is quiet a a ways away from down under.


----------



## Clare (Dec 11, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> So I had a patient earlier tonight with dizziness from exertion that resolved with stopping exertion and resting. Older male, older cardiac history. By the time we arrived (<10mins) he had no complaints and felt fine. Given his history I thought he should go to the ER. I had a gut feeling something wasnt right. He reluctantly agreed to go. Our 12 lead had nonspecific changes (nothing to call an alert for) and so did the ER one. Doc did  labs to cover the bases and he comes back with troponin elevation and NSTEMI.



Great catch mate, my bloke from a couple days ago had NSTEMI too! NSTEMI for all! ... well maybe not if I can avoid it!

One of the nurses today declared she loved salt, and upon my reminding her that water follows sodium she said "oh sweetie I am already have hypertension and hypercholesterolaemia I am going to be dead before 60, I don't stand a chance, but at least my kids will be grown!"

Women are more likely to have NSTEMI and have a poorer outcome post-MI so I bet I'll be dealing with her NSTEMI in 10 years!



Hunter said:


> I don't think he meant it that way, considering Texas is quite a a ways away from down under.



I know, I was joking 

If you would like more certainty, perhaps I could provide a detailed account of my um, abdominal symptoms?

Didn't think so


----------



## SSwain (Dec 11, 2012)

During the last meeting at the station, it was announced that we will be starting to do IFT's in our area.
Due to the low number of calls for EMS ( 850-900 per year) and the fact that our #2 Ambulance sits idle most of the time, it was figured we will do IFT's and Critical Care transports in order to increase revenue,
The CCT's will require minimum 2 medics and a Basic (driver)
The IFT's will be mostly Basics and advanced level EMT's.


Obviously, it will be an "On Call" basis, but it could be more income for me too!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 11, 2012)

My partner ran a red light while coding. And almost caused an accident. When I yelled at her and her response was "I don't care people feel bad for me and I won't get in trouble. "

Yeah that didn't go over too well with management


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey! I'm not old! Take it back!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 11, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Hey! I'm not old! Take it back!



Only old people are married don't ya know.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 11, 2012)

Anjel said:


> Only old people are married don't ya know.



I guess we're both old now, then... :sad:


----------



## chillybreeze (Dec 11, 2012)

SSwain said:


> During the last meeting at the station, it was announced that we will be starting to do IFT's in our area.
> Due to the low number of calls for EMS ( 850-900 per year) and the fact that our #2 Ambulance sits idle most of the time, it was figured we will do IFT's and Critical Care transports in order to increase revenue,
> The CCT's will require minimum 2 medics and a Basic (driver)
> The IFT's will be mostly Basics and advanced level EMT's.
> ...





Our station is considering doing the same thing.


----------



## SSwain (Dec 11, 2012)

Manny, are you Okay? 
Are you Okay?
Are you Okay, Manny?





h34r:


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 11, 2012)

after working a ton, being on active duty for a while, spending time with family and friends, and working a ton, it is finally nice to be able to come back to EMTLIFE so I can get through these long shifts at work without any worry of boredum


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just registered for my A&P class. Hopefully I will be in the fall 2013 paramedic class.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 11, 2012)

Never a good thing to hear on the scanner...

"Paging medics out to significant head crush injury".


----------



## Clare (Dec 11, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Hey! I'm not old! Take it back!



True, but you are probably older than me, by a lot, and thats not my thing.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 11, 2012)

Clare said:


> True, but you are probably older than me, by a lot, and thats not my thing.



BWAHAHAHAHAHA!

You two are the same age.

:rofl:


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 11, 2012)

Clare said:


> True, but you are probably older than me, by a lot, and thats not my thing.





ffemt8978 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> You two are the same age.
> 
> :rofl:



HA!!! Guess you're old too, then!! :rofl: You're getting up there in years, hun :rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 11, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> HA!!! Guess you're old too, then!! :rofl: You're getting up there in years, hun :rofl:



Yep.  I'm old.

And the best part about growing old is I can be grouchy and grumpy, and nobody cares.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 11, 2012)

It's always nice when you're out with the girly and her friend and you go to the bathroom and all you hear in the bathroom is dudes talking about how hott your date is...

Yep. I win. 

PTO this weekend for the pub crawl with her, I'm a happy camper


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 11, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Yep.  I'm old.
> 
> And the best part about growing old is I can be grouchy and grumpy, and nobody cares.



I know a couple of wonderful SNFs for you old man


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 11, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Yep.  I'm old.
> 
> And the best part about growing old is I can be grouchy and grumpy, and nobody cares.



Lol I wasn't referring to you  But I am looking forward to that perk! Especially being able to say what I want, no matter how socially incorrect, and get away with it


----------



## Clare (Dec 11, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> HA!!! Guess you're old too, then!! :rofl: You're getting up there in years, hun :rofl:



Oh my God, I am going to be 30 in about less than 5 years and as of now I am still single!!

I must immediately rent all the seasons of Sex in the City to find out what to do, they can help right?


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 11, 2012)

Clare said:


> Oh my God, I am going to be 30 in about less than 5 years and as of now I am still single!!
> 
> I must immediately rent all the seasons of Sex in the City to find out what to do, they can help right?



My cut off is 24. So close


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 11, 2012)

Chase said:


> My cut off is 24. So close



Seconded :rofl:


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 12, 2012)

Clare said:


> Oh my God, I am going to be 30 in about less than 5 years and as of now I am still single!!
> 
> I must immediately rent all the seasons of Sex in the City to find out what to do, they can help right?



I'd suggest something more from a guy's perspective... 

Or you could start here h34r:






Kidding


----------



## Jambi (Dec 12, 2012)

Chase said:


> My cut off is 24. So close



In which direction?  As people age i've noticed the addition of a bottom limit, even if it is arbitrary.

For example, if I were in the market, the idea of getting involved with anyone under 26 (I'm 32) sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 12, 2012)

ARRRGGGG we just lost the last intramural hockey game I will ever play in college, no championship t-shirt for me :sad::sad::sad:.

Off to the nearest bar now to make up for the loss.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 12, 2012)

Jambi said:


> In which direction?  As people age i've noticed the addition of a bottom limit, even if it is arbitrary.
> 
> For example, if I were in the market, the idea of getting involved with anyone under 26 (I'm 32) sounds like a bad idea.



My general range is 20-24.... But there are always exceptions


----------



## Aprz (Dec 12, 2012)

Excellent class today.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> I know a couple of wonderful SNFs for you old man


----------



## Clare (Dec 12, 2012)

"Hey Clare do you have poo chart written on your hand?"
"Yes I have poo chart written on my hand"
"Why?"
"I heard the nurses at the rest home talking about it so I decided to look it up"


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 12, 2012)

Chase said:


> My general range is 20-24.... But there are always exceptions



21-25 is my rule although I broke it the last two time before this and it turned out badly for me, so I think I'm going to revert back to straying away from girls that are older than 25....

Only other rule besides that one is they have to be old enough to go to the bar without a fake ID...or real close to it.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 12, 2012)

NVRob said:


> 21-25 is my rule although I broke it the last two time before this and it turned out badly for me, so I think I'm going to revert back to straying away from girls that are older than 25....
> 
> Only other rule besides that one is they have to be old enough to go to the bar without a fake ID...or real close to it.


I've dated early 20s to almost 40. There is crazy in every age range.



Clare said:


> Oh my God, I am going to be 30 in about less than 5 years and as of now I am still single!!


I promise this is better than the "marry early divorce later" option


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 12, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Hunter (Dec 12, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I've dated early 20s to almost 40. There is crazy in every age range.
> 
> 
> I promise this is better than the "marry early divorce later" option


 
2 years over and under seems to work pretty well. Still speak with my last two ex's without completely hating each other. o.o

and yes Clare, it's better to marry once later on than to mary 5 times and get started at 16, and much better than getting divorced with kids involved.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 12, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I've dated early 20s to almost 40. There is crazy in every age range.
> 
> 
> I promise this is better than the "marry early divorce later" option



Haha I hear that. My biggest issue is finding one without a child...this new one has one but I like her style about it so maybe this one is worth it.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 12, 2012)

Cliff notes of my night.....

Runs of V tach -> ST 120s -> Lopressor IV bolus -> Junctional 30s -> Asystole -> dead (span of 15 mins)

Took me forever to chart everything. Luckily I'm on monitors and not the floor tonight


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 12, 2012)

Chase said:


> Cliff notes of my night.....
> 
> Runs of V tach -> ST 120s -> Lopressor IV bolus -> Junctional 30s -> Asystole -> dead (span of 15 mins)




You're posting amazingly well for a dead guy!


----------



## medic417 (Dec 12, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Yep.  I'm old.
> 
> And the best part about growing old is I can be grouchy and grumpy, and nobody cares.



Youngster.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 12, 2012)

Tigger said:


> ARRRGGGG we just lost the last intramural hockey game I will ever play in college, no championship t-shirt for me :sad::sad::sad:.
> 
> Off to the nearest bar now to make up for the loss.



I know the feeling man.

My senior year playing football we lost the last game. We lead till the very last play of the game when some little backup running back squirted out of the line and ran 75 freaking yards to score.

I was in mourning for a week.


----------



## SSwain (Dec 12, 2012)

T-minus  NINE days until the apocolypse....

As a side note...Today 12-12-12 has been officially recognized in Wisconsin as "Aaron Rodgers Day"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 12, 2012)

T minus 3 hours til the wedding.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 12, 2012)

Clare said:


> Oh my God, I am going to be 30 in about less than 5 years and as of now I am still single!!
> 
> I must immediately rent all the seasons of Sex in the City to find out what to do, they can help right?



Yup you are going to die alone. Sorry bout your luck.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 12, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> T minus 3 hours til the wedding.



You however will not. Even though you are "old". 

Congrats!!! Wear extra thick socks do your feet don't get cold!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 12, 2012)

Anjel said:


> Yup you are going to die alone. Sorry bout your luck.



Little harsh :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Dec 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> Little harsh :unsure:



I'm sorry freaking out because you are 25 and not hitched is a little stupid.


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 12, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> T minus 3 hours til the wedding.



Congrats


----------



## Jambi (Dec 12, 2012)

My keen paramedic skills tell me there's some tension at play here...h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 12, 2012)

Jambi said:


> My keen paramedic skills tell me there's some tension at play here...h34r:



You mean paragod skills right


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> Little harsh :unsure:



Little awesome


----------



## Jambi (Dec 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> You mean paragod skills right



No I don't work for the large state-wide fire department...thus I'm only at the paramagical level of ability.  :rofl:

I love my CALFire friends


----------



## medic417 (Dec 12, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> T minus 3 hours til the wedding.



No time like the present to run away.

Congrats on the funer... I mean wedding.


----------



## Jambi (Dec 12, 2012)

medic417 said:


> No time like the present to run away.
> 
> Congrats on the funer... I mean wedding.



As a married father of two...I say run for the hills!


----------



## medic417 (Dec 12, 2012)

Jambi said:


> As a married father of two...I say run for the hills!



He must have ran otherwise he would have posted during the ceremony.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 12, 2012)

Are you guys kidding? He's marrying a veterinarian. He's not going to run, he's got himself a sugar mama.


----------



## Clare (Dec 12, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Are you guys kidding? He's marrying a veterinarian. He's not going to run, he's got himself a sugar mama.



Lucky for you guys by the sounds, there was a thing on TV here saying compared to the cost of education how poorly a vet gets paid.  They complete very similar training to a Doctor and start on half the pay.  



Anjel said:


> I'm sorry freaking out because you are 25 and not hitched is a little stupid.



I was joking dear


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 12, 2012)

ACLS Algorithms today......

Yes, we are going insane.....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 12, 2012)

Fire department just because the monitor shows a paced pulse on a patient that has a pacemaker doesn't mean the patient isn't in full arrest...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 12, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Are you guys kidding? He's marrying a veterinarian. He's not going to run, he's got himself a sugar mama.



Not exactly a sugar mama, but we do alright.

Thanks guys. We had a small little ceremony today with a few friends, a really nice lunch afterwards… And we're both heading to work tonight. She's at the emergency clinic and I am on a medic unit in the far south end of the county. 

Typical life of the couple who work shift


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 12, 2012)

Clare said:


> Lucky for you guys by the sounds, there was a thing on TV here saying compared to the cost of education how poorly a vet gets paid.  They complete very similar training to a Doctor and start on half the pay.


That's actually pretty standard here, too. I'm friends with several vets, and their salary ranges from 70k to 90k range. Of course there are those who make more, but its not as much as one would expect, and certainly not as much as they should. Definitely not on par with the amount of education and debt they go through.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 12, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Not exactly a sugar mama, but we do alright.
> 
> Thanks guys. We had a small little ceremony today with a few friends, a really nice lunch afterwards… And we're both heading to work tonight. She's at the emergency clinic and I am on a medic unit in the far south end of the county.
> 
> Typical life of the couple who work shift



Back to work?! Y'all are crazy! 

Congrats though!! Happy for you


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 12, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> That's actually pretty standard here, too. I'm friends with several vets, and their salary ranges from 70k to 90k range. Of course there are those who make more, but its not as much as one would expect, and certainly not as much as they should. Definitely not on par with the amount of education and debt they go through.



This is very true. My wife (heh. Still funny to say...) was an equine vet. She had a truck and did farm calls. She made about 150k a year, but worked non stop. Emerency calls and the phone on 24/7. She got pretty burnt out and now she specializes as an emergency vet, working 12 shifts a month at a nights/weekend "pet ER" and makes around 80k. It's a lot easier on our life and she's able to pretty much adjust her schedule around mine. She agrees that the money vs debt load is certainly not equal. :/


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm going to start working full time for the first time since 2002. Here goes nothing. It's an easy schedule to handle- work 1 off 3.  I'll still be homeschooling, in my free time.  

My planner just got to be my best friend, and sticky notes also.


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 12, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> My planner just got to be my best friend, and sticky notes also.



The calendar and notes apps on my iPhone are essential to my survival and sanity.

My iPhone got fried once, spent much of the two days until it was replaced resisting the urge to curl up in the fetal position. h34r:


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 12, 2012)

Not sure what vets you guys are talking about, but the ones I know have a decent salary. My family has a lot of live stock (3 horses, a donkey, 2 cows, 6 chickens, a few pigs, ya know? The normal stuff :unsure: ) 
The vet we use is a really good guy, normally doesn't even charge us, but he still has a massive house sitting on 50 acres of land. My mom used to work for him as a vet tech and he paid well and made quite a bit out of his clinic.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 12, 2012)

Just found out my work has a "Candy" Award. It's a bag full of candy that they hand out to the medic who used the most Morphine during the year..... We had 2 medics get the award :rofl:


----------



## Aidey (Dec 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just found out my work has a "Candy" Award. It's a bag full of candy that they hand out to the medic who used the most Morphine during the year..... We had 2 medics get the award :rofl:



I should propose this at work. Although I'm pretty sure I would win, so that wouldn't be very fair.


----------



## Jambi (Dec 12, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just found out my work has a "Candy" Award. It's a bag full of candy that they hand out to the medic who used the most Morphine during the year..... We had 2 medics get the award :rofl:



That is awesome!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 12, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I should propose this at work. Although I'm pretty sure I would win, so that wouldn't be very fair.



I think we should do it here,too. I'd also come in near the top of the list.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 12, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I think we should do it here,too. I'd also come in near the top of the list.



Me too.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 12, 2012)

I have no idea who anyone is any more:blink:.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just found out my work has a "Candy" Award. It's a bag full of candy that they hand out to the medic who used the most Morphine during the year..... We had 2 medics get the award :rofl:



Probably only need to give morphine 2 or 3 times in a year to win that award in FDNY.

"We will be at the hospital in 5 minutes, its a waste of time"


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I have no idea who anyone is any more:blink:.



Too much studying.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 13, 2012)

blittle said:


> Not sure what vets you guys are talking about, but the ones I know have a decent salary. My family has a lot of live stock (3 horses, a donkey, 2 cows, 6 chickens, a few pigs, ya know? The normal stuff :unsure: )
> The vet we use is a really good guy, normally doesn't even charge us, but he still has a massive house sitting on 50 acres of land. My mom used to work for him as a vet tech and he paid well and made quite a bit out of his clinic.



Large animal vets (equine and bovine) are where most of the money is. People are much more willing to drop considerably more money on animals that bring money in for them than, say, Fido who needs a 3k cancer treatment plus follow-ups.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> Just found out my work has a "Candy" Award. It's a bag full of candy that they hand out to the medic who used the most Morphine during the year..... We had 2 medics get the award :rofl:


So they get awarded appropriately for a job well done.


----------



## Clare (Dec 13, 2012)

Aprz said:


> So they get awarded appropriately for a job well done.



I must say that's a bit strange, you need some sort of reward to ensure your patients are not in pain?


----------



## Aidey (Dec 13, 2012)

I believe it is meant in a humorous manner since giving a lot of narcotics of colloquially known as being a candy man.

It also is a good idea to recognize people who are doing a good job, even if all they are doing is following their guidelines. If management only ever recognizes the people who are going above and beyond it leaves everyone else disheartened. People like being reassured that they are doing a good job.


----------



## Clare (Dec 13, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I believe it is meant in a humorous manner since giving a lot of narcotics of colloquially known as being a candy man.
> 
> It also is a good idea to recognize people who are doing a good job, even if all they are doing is following their guidelines. If management only ever recognizes the people who are going above and beyond it leaves everyone else disheartened. People like being reassured that they are doing a good job.



Oops sorry I didn't realise it was meant in jest 

I agree it is a very good idea to recognise when people do a good job.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 13, 2012)

Clare said:


> I must say that's a bit strange, you need some sort of reward to ensure your patients are not in pain?


You're probably so blonde that you don't even know your a blonde.


----------



## Clare (Dec 13, 2012)

Aprz said:


> You're probably so blonde that you don't even know your a blonde.



I have never heard the term "candy man" in relation to giving pain relief; sounds odd to me, like not something I would associate with it.

And no, my hair is not blonde, its red, I like my red hair so there!


----------



## Hunter (Dec 13, 2012)

Clare said:


> I have never heard the term "candy man" in relation to giving pain relief; sounds odd to me, like not something I would associate with it.
> 
> And no, my hair is not blonde, its red, I like my red hair so there!


 
You probably don't have as many drug addicts and junkies around there then.


----------



## Clare (Dec 13, 2012)

Hunter said:


> You probably don't have as many drug addicts and junkies around there then.



Not really no, mainly alcohol and tobacco, no real hard drugs tho, some methamphetamine.  By definition my house mates are all serious alcoholics and they are, they drink a lot, constantly.  

Ugh, I feel horrible again; my cramps have gone but now I think I have a respiratory tract infection.  Ugh! :sad:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 13, 2012)

Have you ever brought a pt into the ER then wondered why they were doing what they decided to do treatment wise?

Sure she's in SVT at 170 but she's been puking x72 hours with no sort of oral intake the entire time...I feel like a fluid challenge would be I better idea than adenosine especially since the adenosine didn't work but hey I'm just a lowly paramedic...

Also, yes we only tried twice for IVs then deferred it, I could have thrown a rock through the window of your hospital from the scene...if you want me to tear up her vasculature more than the heroine has and make your job harder ill gladly do that for ya next time  

And to top it off the BSN said I was speaking "paramedic talk" and he didn't understand me when I said I had her attempt to vagal and it didn't work...valsalva maneuvers are paramedic talk too apparently...then I have to explain how to push the adenosine to him...what the heck?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 13, 2012)

Clare said:


> I must say that's a bit strange, you need some sort of reward to ensure your patients are not in pain?



Unfortunately, depending on the system and/or the medic it can be like pulling teeth to get them to use narcotic analgesia, just ask NYMedic about it...

I've been called the Candy Man before. I don't pass them out to everyone but when I pull the trigger I do it big.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Have you ever brought a pt into the ER then wondered why they were doing what they decided to do treatment wise?
> 
> Sure she's in SVT at 170 but she's been puking x72 hours with no sort of oral intake the entire time...I feel like a fluid challenge would be I better idea than adenosine especially since the adenosine didn't work but hey I'm just a lowly paramedic...
> 
> ...



How old?


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 13, 2012)

Well that's another missed hand IV. I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong and it's getting really frustrating. :angry:


----------



## Anjel (Dec 13, 2012)

Rhonda said:


> Well that's another missed hand IV. I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong and it's getting really frustrating. :angry:



I just missed a garden hose size vein in a guys AC. It was fricken massive. And it rolled away. The medic missed 2 times as well so I don't feel so bad.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 13, 2012)

Aidey said:


> How old?



34 year old female, no personal or family cardiac Hx. Never been in SVT before. I was hesitant to call it SVT...it was a very obvious sinus tach with discernible P waves but it's above 150...so SVT it is!



Rhonda said:


> Well that's another missed hand IV. I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong and it's getting really frustrating. :angry:



PM me, I've got some pointers that might help ya out. Hands were the hardest for me to learn. A few tweaks and tricks and now they are easy as pie


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> And to top it off the BSN said I was speaking "paramedic talk" and he didn't understand me when I said I had her attempt to vagal and it didn't work...valsalva maneuvers are paramedic talk too apparently...then I have to explain how to push the adenosine to him...what the heck?




I got into a spirited discussion with the nurses at my current hospital about how a femoral central line isn't a PICC just because it's in the hip joint and not the chest.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> 34 year old female, no personal or family cardiac Hx. Never been in SVT before. I was hesitant to call it SVT...it was a very obvious sinus tach with discernible P waves but it's above 150...so SVT it is!



Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt. 

220 - age = Is the generally accepted cut off rate for SVT.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 13, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I got into a spirited discussion with the nurses at my current hospital about how a femoral central line isn't a PICC just because it's in the hip joint and not the chest.



Bet that was fun. 

I have zero problem with nurses, I spend a lot of time hanging with nurses outside of work but how on earth does a BSN-RN not know what adenosine is, the dosing, or how to administer it. 

Aidey, that's a new one. Never heard that, always been taught >150 is SVT and our protocol god says the same thing. Dumb argument using the P word but I had to  

They treated it as SVT in the ER, 6 of adenosine brought her to the 130s-140s then the doc asked if I had any thoughts and I said a 1 L bolus of NS and then reassess if another liter would be appropriate and he agreed. He's an awesome doc, always includes us in treatment plans and asks our thoughts/opinions on the sicker patients we bring him if we are able to hang out for long enough. 

Only real cool call of the night, everything else was pretty standard. Still have yet to see a really symptomatic SVT patient.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 13, 2012)

Really? You've never heard that? Not even playing sports when they tell you how to figure out your max heart rate?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 13, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Really? You've never heard that? Not even playing sports when they tell you how to figure out your max heart rate?



Not that I can remember. It very well could have been mentioned and I wasn't paying attention or just don't recall hearing it. Always been the "Greater than 150 BPM is SVT."

So SVT for me would be 197 BPM...I feel like that would be rather uncomfortable.

Now you're making me feel dumb


----------



## Aidey (Dec 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Not that I can remember. It very well could have been mentioned and I wasn't paying attention or just don't recall hearing it. Always been the "Greater than 150 BPM is SVT."
> 
> So SVT for me would be 197 BPM...I feel like that would be rather uncomfortable.
> 
> Now you're making me feel dumb



Sorry. 

I did sports in high school, and I remember our coaches teaching us that. It wasn't until I went to paramedic school that I understood the physiology behind it. 

I've had myself up that high. It really isn't that bad if you are well hydrated. I've also had PSVT, and the sensation is very different (at least for me).


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 13, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt.
> 
> 220 - age = Is the generally accepted cut off rate for SVT.



And of course technically anything 100 or greater originating above the ventricle s is a "Supraventricular Tachycardia."


----------



## Aidey (Dec 13, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And of course technically anything 100 or greater originating above the ventricle s is a "Supraventricular Tachycardia."



Fine. 220 - age = Pathological SVT :glare:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 13, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And of course technically anything 100 or greater originating above the ventricle s is a "Supraventricular Tachycardia."



Zing!


----------



## Aidey (Dec 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Zing!



Oh shush, you're just mad because I schooled you 

No one gets that nitpicky in the ED.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 13, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Oh shush, you're just mad because I schooled you
> 
> No one gets that nitpicky in the ED.



Whatever. You school me on a daily basis :lol:

That's like me writing "PEA" on ever single rhythm strip on a test because none stipulated whether they had a corresponding pulse with them. I wrote the right answer underneath but I had to be difficult


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 13, 2012)

You're not alone, Rob. I've always been taught >150 could be called SVT. I ran in HS and college and am well aware of calculating max heart rate, but I've never heard a correlation between the two.


----------



## Hunter (Dec 13, 2012)

I thought calculating your max heart rate included your resting heart rate as well, not just your age.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 13, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> You're not alone, Rob. I've always been taught >150 could be called SVT. I ran in HS and college and am well aware of calculating max heart rate, but I've never heard a correlation between the two.



Alright I don't feel like a total *** then.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 13, 2012)

Hunter said:


> I thought calculating your max heart rate included your resting heart rate as well, not just your age.



I think that is target heart rate. 

I know there are more refined formulas than 220 - Age that athletes use for finding their max heart rate. I'm not sure if any of those include resting heart rate.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Not that I can remember. It very well could have been mentioned and I wasn't paying attention or just don't recall hearing it. Always been the "Greater than 150 BPM is SVT."
> 
> So SVT for me would be 197 BPM...I feel like that would be rather uncomfortable.
> 
> Now you're making me feel dumb




SVT is just a catch all classification used while making your differential and to immediately identify Ventricular vs non Ventricular Tach. The basic definition of SVT is a supra-ventricular rhythm above 150 bpm. But to say everything above 150 bpm is SVT is stupid even though it is technically correct. I only call a rhythm SVT if the rhythm is indiscernible due to the rate. If it is 160 with a clear P wave then it is just Sinus Tach. If you can see Flutter waves its A flutter, etc. When most people say SVT they are usually referring to a reentry rhythm. 




Aidey said:


> Fine. 220 - age = Pathological SVT :glare:



You are talking about two totally different things. 220-age is one of the formulas for calculating maximal predicted heart rate, the other one being HR= 208 - (0.7 × age). Both formulas are pretty much worthless in medicine since there is a significant variation in individuals of the same age and with various pathologies. Even in healthy individuals there is usually a huge difference in predicted and actual symptomatic heart rate. That has nothing to do with SVT. 

If a 90 year old patient is in A fib RVR above 130 do you call it pathological SVT?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 13, 2012)

Chase said:


> SVT is just a catch all classification used while making your differential and to immediately identify Ventricular vs non Ventricular Tach. The basic definition of SVT is a supra-ventricular rhythm above 150 bpm. But to say everything above 150 bpm is SVT is stupid even though it is technically correct. I only call a rhythm SVT if the rhythm is indiscernible due to the rate. If it is 160 with a clear P wave then it is just Sinus Tach. If you can see Flutter waves its A flutter, etc. When most people say SVT they are usually referring to a reentry rhythm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love how pretty much everyone agrees that 220-age is not a sufficient means of determining HR.

Meanwhile, FDNY physicians who do your physical to get hired as a firefighter fail you if you exceed 220-age x 90% on your  test.

Of my group of 70, almost everyone failed and had to retest.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 13, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I love how pretty much everyone agrees that 220-age is not a sufficient means of determining HR.
> 
> Meanwhile, FDNY physicians who do your physical to get hired as a firefighter fail you if you exceed 220-age x 90% on your  test.
> 
> Of my group of 70, almost everyone failed and had to retest.



"While it is the most common (and easy to remember and calculate), this particular formula is not considered by reputable health and fitness professionals to be a good predictor of HRmax. Despite the widespread publication of this formula, research spanning two decades reveals its large inherent error (Sxy = 7–11 b/min). Consequently, the estimation calculated by HRmax = 220 - age has neither the accuracy nor the scientific merit for use in exercise physiology and related fields."

Robergs R and Landwehr R (2002). "The Surprising History of the "HRmax=220-age" Equation" (PDF). Journal of Exercise Physiology 5 (2): 1–10. ISSN 1097-9751.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 13, 2012)

Chase said:


> You are talking about two totally different things. 220-age is one of the formulas for calculating maximal predicted heart rate, the other one being HR= 208 - (0.7 × age). Both formulas are pretty much worthless in medicine since there is a significant variation in individuals of the same age and with various pathologies. Even in healthy individuals there is usually a huge difference in predicted and actual symptomatic heart rate. That has nothing to do with SVT.
> 
> If a 90 year old patient is in A fib RVR above 130 do you call it pathological SVT?



Yes it is pathological, it's A-fib. It certainly isn't physiological, which was the difference I was pointing out. Sinus tach is usually defined as a physiological rhythm, not a pathological one. And the presence or lack of symptoms doesn't change whether or not a rhythm is SVT.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 13, 2012)

Aidey said:


> And the presence or lack of symptoms doesn't change whether or not a rhythm is SVT.



I was talking about asymptomatic/symptomatic in relation to predicted heart rates not SVT. My main point is "220-age" has nothing to do with the definition of SVT or pathological. SVT. Not to mention that the formula itself is worthless.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 13, 2012)

I wasn't arguing that you could predict a specific heart rate that would produce symptoms. Just pointing out that as we age our ability to generate a high heart rate via physiological means decreases, and the result is that heart rates above that threshold are pathologic. I am also not saying that you can't have an SVT that is slower than that threshold. A-Fib and MAT are great examples of this. 

I am aware that there are a lot of myths in medicine, but considering I was told less than 12 hours ago by 2 emergency physicians that was the formula to use I'm a little hesitant to take your word for it. 220 - Age isn't meant to define what is and isn't SVT, it is meant as a guideline to determine when something is almost definitely not sinus tachycardia anymore.


----------



## Jambi (Dec 13, 2012)

There is far far too much EMS talk going on in here...

So I just wanted to tell everyone how happy I am that the gubmint took 53.1% of my Christmas bonus :deadhorse:


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 13, 2012)

Aidey said:


> 220 - age = Is the generally accepted cut off rate for SVT.





Aidey said:


> I am aware that there are a lot of myths in medicine, but considering I was told less than 12 hours ago by 2 emergency physicians that was the formula to use I'm a little hesitant to take your word for it. 220 - Age isn't meant to define what is and isn't SVT, it is meant as a guideline to determine when something is almost definitely not sinus tachycardia anymore.



In your original post saying it is the generally accepted cut off rate for SVT made it sound like you were using it to define SVT and that the patient could not have been in SVT since their HR did not exceed 220 - age. Which is incorrect. The way you just described it now as a quick rule of thumb to determine if a rhythm is no longer ST makes a little more sense but is still flawed. If a 90 year old patient has a HR of 130 I am still assuming it is Sinus Tach and not AVNRT or some other variant. 

You do not have to take my word for anything but I am just offering another opinion based off my knowledge. It seems what you said confused a few people and I was just trying to clarify.


----------



## Clare (Dec 13, 2012)

I was taught 220-age as well.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 13, 2012)

That puts my max HR at 187, and I regularly get to 180 and can talk in groups of words. I wouldn't  call them sentences, but 3-5 minutes at absolutely max effort feels really good sometimes.


----------



## Clare (Dec 13, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> That puts my max HR at 187, and I regularly get to 180 and can talk in groups of words. I wouldn't  call them sentences, but 3-5 minutes at absolutely max effort feels really good sometimes.



I don't think my heart has ever gone that fast in my life, maybe, but I severely doubt it.  My resting HR is somewhere in the 60s.  We are taught that 220-age is the theoretical maximum only.

Well I think I spoke too soon about feeling better, the cramps and upset tummy are back, I am not a morning person by any stretch of the imagination and would love to go back to bed, hopefully is will be um, q....not busy today? I got told off several times for saying the "q" word last week.


----------



## Hunter (Dec 13, 2012)

Jambi said:


> There is far far too much EMS talk going on in here...
> 
> So I just wanted to tell everyone how happy I am that the gubmint took 53.1% of my Christmas bonus :deadhorse:



better than nothing.


----------



## Clare (Dec 13, 2012)

Hunter said:


> better than nothing.



True that.  The stupid Government here goes on about how they lowered the personal tax rate (which they did by like 2% or something, it was so long ago I can't remember) and then they immediately increased GST (sales tax) by 2.5% to 15%.  They generally keep going from one scandal, fiasco or stuff up to another and thank goodness it's only another year then we can get rid of them.  

A little bit of credit to them for increasing funding for the ambulance service; although that was really just lip service because it was less than what costs rose by and far below what is required to achieve a reasonable level of service.  

Now my blood is all angry and its only 7.45 in the morning! Thanks a lot random internet forum!


----------



## Jon (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, that's one way to decorate a tree. I like the star at the top. .

Taken from @HyattsvilleVFD


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 13, 2012)

Can anyone tell me HOW adenocard works?

I've searched multiple times in the last year and never get results.

I know what it does, but I want to know how and why it happens...


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 13, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Can anyone tell me HOW adenocard works?
> 
> I've searched multiple times in the last year and never get results.
> 
> I know what it does, but I want to know how and why it happens...



http://www.cvpharmacology.com/antiarrhy/adenosine.htm


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 13, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> http://www.cvpharmacology.com/antiarrhy/adenosine.htm



Gracias.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 13, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Gracias.



Adenosine has a pretty cool MOI. Vasopressin is another drug with a complex/interesting MOI.


----------



## Clare (Dec 13, 2012)

Adenosine is for chumps, morphine is where it's at, my counterparts from New Lynn have just topped me up to 8 mg IV and now we are enroute to ACH.

I made it halfway down the stairs and was going to go to the doctor but quickly gave up on that idea so I guess my cramps and pain finally got the better of me, that is what you get for being medically qualified and putting off going to the doctor until it's really bad.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 13, 2012)

Clare said:


> Adenosine is for chumps, morphine is where it's at, my counterparts from New Lynn have just topped me up to 8 mg IV and now we are enroute to ACH.
> 
> I made it halfway down the stairs and was going to go to the doctor but quickly gave up on that idea so I guess my cramps and pain finally got the better of me, that is what you get for being medically qualified and putting off going to the doctor until it's really bad.



Dilaudid is where it's at.


Feel better.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 13, 2012)

Clare said:


> Adenosine is for chumps, morphine is where it's at.....



You do realize that those not only are two different drugs, the are in two vastly different classes, don't you?  ;-)

And get to feeling better too!


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 13, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You do realize that those not only are two different drugs, the are in two vastly different classes, don't you?  ;-)
> 
> And get to feeling better too!



Push enough Adenosine and you won't feel a thing :blink:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 13, 2012)

Chase said:


> Push enough Adenosine and you won't feel a thing :blink:



I was about to type that and my phone lost 3G! You suck!


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 13, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I was about to type that and my phone lost 3G! You suck!



4G LTE Brah


----------



## Clare (Dec 13, 2012)

Waiting for the Surgical Registrar .... I am quite worried now.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 13, 2012)

The only good thing about this shift is that it's over in less than 9 hours. 

It's been like that.


----------



## Clare (Dec 13, 2012)

Appendectomy, NOT the word I want to hear right now


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 13, 2012)

Clare said:


> Appendectomy, NOT the word I want to hear right now



Sounds about right for extreme abdominal pain...

Tough luck...


Atleast it can't happen again


----------



## Clare (Dec 13, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Sounds about right for extreme abdominal pain...
> 
> Tough luck...
> 
> Atleast it can't happen again



Tue but still ... 

Next person through will probably be the anaesthetist, I have been intubated before and it was horrible, not looking forward to it again .... and the thought of being put to sleep is quite concerning.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 13, 2012)

Clare said:


> Tue but still ...
> 
> Next person through will probably be the anaesthetist, I have been intubated before and it was horrible, not looking forward to it again .... and the thought of being put to sleep is quite concerning.



It's not like you remember anything when you wake up.

Throat hurts for a Damn week though.


----------



## Jon (Dec 13, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> The only good thing about this shift is that it's over in less than 9 hours.
> 
> It's been like that.



As good as Wawa is.... you should probably hold back when working. It doesn't like you.


Oh, and congrats!


----------



## Clare (Dec 14, 2012)

In surgical observation, waiting for the surgeon, and probably the anaesthetist but I might not meet him (hopefully her) until theatre, eek!


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 14, 2012)

Clare said:


> anaesthetist but I might not meet him (hopefully her)



Sexist much? :blink: We all know men are the best intubators


----------



## FLdoc2011 (Dec 14, 2012)

Clare said:


> In surgical observation, waiting for the surgeon, and probably the anaesthetist but I might not meet him (hopefully her) until theatre, eek!



Feel better soon!  Hopefully it's taken care of soon and smoothly.


----------



## Jon (Dec 14, 2012)

Chase said:


> Sexist much? :blink: We all know men are the best intubators



You're not trying to see if you can be the first Premium Member banned, are you? Cause you're doing a good job.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 14, 2012)

Clare said:


> In surgical observation, waiting for the surgeon, and probably the anaesthetist but I might not meet him (hopefully her) until theatre, eek!



When I had my jaw surgery the anesthesiologist made sure to comfort me by informing me that he brought his good hammer.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 14, 2012)

Jon said:


> You're not trying to see if you can be the first Premium Member banned, are you? Cause you're doing a good job.



Quick Chase.
Change your username! He won't know who you are!h34r:


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 14, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Quick Chase.
> Change your username! He won't know who you are!h34r:



Every time I get a message notification I just assume its a warning/infraction :blush: Anytime it is an actual message I am so surprised.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 14, 2012)

Chase said:


> Every time I get a message notification I just assume its a warning/infraction :blush: Anytime it is an actual message I am so surprised.



I have always wanted to prank a few members by sending them fake infractions. Maybe I'll give ffemt the first one and see how he likes it. :lol:


----------



## Clare (Dec 14, 2012)

Chase said:


> Sexist much? :blink: We all know men are the best intubators



I am not sexist, I am alone at the hospital and quite scared about being put to sleep and cut open, I would feel better and I don't know how to describe it if I was put to sleep by a female anaesthetist


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 14, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I have always wanted to prank a few members by sending them fake infractions. Maybe I'll give ffemt the first one and see how he likes it. :lol:



That last member that tried that is no longer a member here.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 14, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> That last member that tried that is no longer a member here.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ubw5N8iVDHI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Dec 14, 2012)

I hate cardiac arrests close to Christmas :sad:


----------



## Achilles (Dec 14, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> That last member that tried that is no longer a member here.



So when you ban someone do you just ban their IP or do you deactivate their username as well?


JPINFV, that video is loud when you have your volume turned all the way up


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 14, 2012)

JP. He always has something to one up anyone in the meme/video clip category.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 14, 2012)

Nothing like a rippin' arterial bleed to cap the night off... I will never complain about a legit late call. I'm counting it as a save  

Lesson of the night: the SWAT-T works way better than I ever thought possible. 

And had a PSVT pt, that was cool to see. Complained of intermittent palpitations and chest "aching" x5 days. ST in the low 100s then as we are backing into the ER "Umm it's happening again...", "DING DING DING DING DING" thanks MRx for ruining my heari...oh hey there! Right into it and right out of it without intervention. Cool to see though. 

Did a 500 mile round trip ALS LDT as well, never given a patient that many meds or that combo of meds. 

It was a night of firsts and lots of learning


----------



## SSwain (Dec 14, 2012)

Did I mention that my chief and I will be doing a presentation to my son's school next week?
They are studying health and wellness and my son offered to have me come in and give a demonstration on CPR/AED....without asking me first.
(for the record, I am a NSC certified instructor)

I asked my chief if I could use some extra stuff from the station, and he offered to help with the presentation...and bring our #2 ambulance as well.

Nothing major...just 100 kids.

I wonder if I can get CEU for this?h34r:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 14, 2012)

Achilles said:


> So when you ban someone do you just ban their IP or do you deactivate their username as well?
> 
> 
> JPINFV, that video is loud when you have your volume turned all the way up



Depends upon how much they annoy me.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 14, 2012)

Just registered for my first credit bearing exam for excelsior.

120 questions, need at least a 70 to get 6 credits of A&P...

Nervous as can be. (taking it tuesday)

Failure costs me $500 :sad:


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 14, 2012)

Clare said:


> Oh my God, I am going to be 30 in about less than 5 years and as of now I am still single!!
> 
> I must immediately rent all the seasons of Sex in the City to find out what to do, they can help right?



Yikes, I'm over 30 and still single. Guess I'm just plain out of luck.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 14, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Just registered for my first credit bearing exam for excelsior.
> 
> 120 questions, need at least a 70 to get 6 credits of A&P...
> 
> ...



It's so easy don't even bother studying .


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 14, 2012)

medic417 said:


> It's so easy don't even bother studying .










You've taken it? (from Excelsior)

The two practice tests (which cost me $75) were pretty specific questions... I got a 68 on the second one but that was after power reading 1200 pages in 2 weeks.


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm sitting at the computer with one of my pet rats. He's curled up asleep in my lap and I don't want to wake him up, but I need to run to the store. I wish there was some way to pick him up and put him into his hammock without waking him.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 14, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> I'm sitting at the computer with one of my pet rats. He's curled up asleep in my lap and I don't want to wake him up, but I need to run to the store. I wish there was some way to pick him up and put him into his hammock without waking him.





CritterNurse said:


> Yikes, I'm over 30 and still single. Guess I'm just plain out of luck.


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah, instead of being 'the crazy cat lady' I'm afraid I'm turning into 'the crazy rat lady'


----------



## Achilles (Dec 14, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> Yeah, instead of being 'the crazy cat lady' I'm afraid I'm turning into 'the crazy rat lady'



I plea the fifth!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 14, 2012)

Decided to make a switch panel for my truck. Went from this:






To this:






Strobe light switch, off road light switch, and bed rail light switch.


----------



## exodus (Dec 14, 2012)

firefite said:


> Decided to make a switch panel for my truck. Went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whacker


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 14, 2012)

8+ hour roubd trip long distance CCT call ? Sure. Rest of this shift just got easy.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 15, 2012)

http://cvpharmacology.com/

http://cvphysiology.com/

Officially in love with both of the above sites.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 15, 2012)

EMT graduation.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 15, 2012)

medic417 said:


>



I had a friend make a very good point on facebook yesterday about how one of the last thing Hitler did before killing 2 million of his own citizens...

Yesterday's events were terrible but banning firearms isn't going to stop random acts of violence. 

Probably the first time medic417 and I have agreed on something...


----------



## medic417 (Dec 15, 2012)

We better ban knives as well. 

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-202_162-57559179/china-school-knife-attack-leaves-23-injured/


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 15, 2012)

Just walked across the stage for graduation.  It's a great feeling


----------



## Jambi (Dec 15, 2012)

Chase said:


> Just walked across the stage for graduation.  It's a great feeling



Congtatz!


----------



## medic417 (Dec 15, 2012)

Chase said:


> Just walked across the stage for graduation.  It's a great feeling



Seems to be an easy final exam just having you walk across a stage.  Seems they at least should have asked a question or two.:blink:


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 15, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> http://cvpharmacology.com/
> 
> http://cvphysiology.com/
> 
> Officially in love with both of the above sites.



You're welcome.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 15, 2012)

medic417 said:


> We better ban knives as well.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-202_162-57559179/china-school-knife-attack-leaves-23-injured/


The comments section on that article... Oh, so very many idiots...


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 15, 2012)

blittle said:


> The comments section on that article... Oh, so very many idiots...



talk about idiots...

http://25.media.tumblr.com/04205bc8a1d59f9993aa8c87fcc6105b/tumblr_mf1kttewyC1qj720qo1_500.jpg

Made attachment due to language


----------



## MissK (Dec 15, 2012)

Just passed NR paramedic skills. SUCH a good feeling.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 15, 2012)

Reading up some more on autism tonight and I'm astounded by the number of bloody idiots that STILL believe vaccines have something to do with the disorder. The flipping mouth-breathers are doing nothing but distracting from finding the real issue.

[/RANT]


----------



## Achilles (Dec 15, 2012)

Chase said:


> talk about idiots...
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/04205bc8a1d59f9993aa8c87fcc6105b/tumblr_mf1kttewyC1qj720qo1_500.jpg
> 
> Made attachment due to language



They must've all been newly graduated BSN's :lol: lol


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 15, 2012)

Achilles said:


> They must've all been nurses :lol: lol



Low blow bro, low blow


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 15, 2012)

Chase said:


> Low blow bro, low blow



Don't lie... We all know you're a Beleiber....:wub:


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 15, 2012)

Dear unit RN,
Yes, the patient who's on 5 different HTN medications is actually hypotensive for a change, but 91/55 and asymptomatic is not terribly bad. Furthermore, while it can be a lot of things, "sepsis" isn't one of them despite what your little guide says.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 15, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Dear unit RN,
> Yes, the patient who's on 5 different HTN medications is actually hypotensive for a change, but 91/55 and asymptomatic is not terribly bad. Furthermore, while it can be a lot of things, "sepsis" isn't one of them despite what your little guide says.



Why would she immediately assume asymptomatic hypotension to be sepsis?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 15, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Why would she immediately assume asymptomatic hypotension to be sepsis?




...because that's what the "policy" is.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 15, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...because that's what the "policy" is.



I know a few hospitals in NYC have "sepsis alert" signs with suggest vital signs to SUSPECT sepsis...

But it usually includes fever, hypoxia, hypotension, alt mental status and a couple others... And I think you are supposed to have more than one presenting prior to alerting an MD.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 15, 2012)

Well, we were still on site, but she "had" to call the sepsis nurse.


----------



## FLdoc2011 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yea, sepsis is getting major play recently with hospitals trying to get a handle on it and become better at recognizing and managing it.   Some are treating it in a similar way they treat acute MI and acute stroke by forming Sepsis teams and sepsis alerts with certain triggers, usually a pt meeting SIRS criteria w/ a source of infection and possibly some other criteria.   In reality, a LOT if inpatients technically meet SIRS criteria and if you have some who develops some new renal insufficiency then that may pop up an automated trigger for the nurse for possible sepsis and then we have to evaluate if it is indeed sepsis.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 16, 2012)

..............................................


----------



## Aprz (Dec 16, 2012)

From what I heard, my county is gonna have a sepsis alert (like STEMI and stroke alert) for EMS, and will have paramedics check lactic acid levels.


----------



## Clare (Dec 16, 2012)

I just woke up and am still pretty groggy.  I feel awful, my mouth and throat hurt intensely and I feel so dry despite having received five litres of IV fluid.  I am on a good cocktail of tramadol, codeine, ondansetron, buscopan, paracetamol and something else.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 16, 2012)

Get well soon.


----------



## Hunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Call number 8, last meal was at 11 yesterday >.<


----------



## Clare (Dec 16, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Call number 8, last meal was at 11 yesterday >.<



I had to endure eating nothing for almost forty hours while I waited for the surgeons to do their thing.

Despite my protest they insisted that a litre of 30 mmol/l potassium in 0.18% NaCl and 4% dextrose with some ondansetron was just as adequate.

Oh and I got the most wonderful Filipino lady who as soon as I shuffled over onto the table she gave me a big hug and held my hand while I went to sleep, I never understood how nice and comforting it is to have somebody hold your hand when they are sick or scared or whatever until now.  She was absolutely amazing and make sure I was nice and warm and comfortable and was like "here comes the good stuff" and then we were all done! 

Hopefully I will be back to normal by Tuesday.


----------



## Hunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Clare said:


> I had to endure eating nothing for almost forty hours while I waited for the surgeons to do their thing.
> 
> Despite my protest they insisted that a litre of 30 mmol/l potassium in 0.18% NaCl and 4% dextrose with some ondansetron was just as adequate.
> 
> ...



Ouch, sounds like the best way to spend your weekend.


----------



## Clare (Dec 16, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Ouch, sounds like the best way to spend your weekend.



I am going to peer through the tramadol haze and assume you are joking, no, its not very fun at all.  

I should be all done and back to normal hopefully by Tuesday; unlike my mum who had one of the massive old school open appendectomies in the 1980s where she couldn't walk for a week afterwards. 

There is a lady next to me who is in for surgical drainage of an infected toe; she is 84 and it is her birthday today.  She doesn't know where she is and seems to have forgotten who her husband and son are.  All things considered I think I would rather be me right now.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sounds like you are trying to turn it into a learning experience.   Good on ya! Having been under the knife myself, I know exactly how you feel. Interestingly enough, I remember the exact same thing about going under. I was borderline terrified, even through the Versed, but the CRNA or whoever it was was so calm and relaxed and kind. I'll never forget that part, how all that mattered to me right then was that someone cared and was willing to hold my hand.

And it was amazing to watch it all from the other side while doing OR rotations during paramedic school. As much as I hated having that surgery (especially the going under part) it gave me a much better understanding of what those folks I was about tube were feeling.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 16, 2012)

Has anyone here done the StraightTalk $45/month unlimited plan with an iPhone 4S? I'm thinking about it, and the reviews look good... Just curious if anyone here as taken the plunge.


----------



## Jambi (Dec 16, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Has anyone here done the StraightTalk $45/month unlimited plan with an iPhone 4S? I'm thinking about it, and the reviews look good... Just curious if anyone here as taken the plunge.



what about data?


----------



## Jambi (Dec 16, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Sounds like you are trying to turn it into a learning experience.   Good on ya! Having been under the knife myself, I know exactly how you feel. Interestingly enough, I remember the exact same thing about going under. I was borderline terrified, even through the Versed, but the CRNA or whoever it was was so calm and relaxed and kind. I'll never forget that part, how all that mattered to me right then was that someone cared and was willing to hold my hand.
> 
> And it was amazing to watch it all from the other side while doing OR rotations during paramedic school. As much as I hated having that surgery (especially the going under part) it gave me a much better understanding of what those folks I was about tube were feeling.



I remember sitting up on the OR table and asking what the leather strap over my legs were for. The techs didn't appreciate the question and asked me to lie back down.  Thankfully I don't remember the rest of the appendectomy!

Vomitting afterwards hurt a tad.though...poor nurse, I tried to tell her that little kidney basin wasn't going to cut it, but no one listens to turtle. LOL


----------



## exodus (Dec 16, 2012)

Jambi said:


> what about data?



Apparently, it's still unlimited and works just fine.  My ex has the straight talk unlimited on her straight talk phone... I wish I would have known that before I sold my iPhone 3gs


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 16, 2012)

So my medic today doesn't understand the point that patients can refuse any treatment they want. Lady doesn't want an IV but he says "we have to". 

A minor MVC/TC with a patient walking around on scene PTA with a complaint of hand pain and he wants to backboard the patient. The patient states "I'll go to the hospital but I don't want to go on that thing". Medic states "it's our policy to backboard patients who were involved in MVC/TCs." Patient ends up signing AMA. It's pretty bad when my assessment is better then the medic :sad:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 16, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Has anyone here done the StraightTalk $45/month unlimited plan with an iPhone 4S? I'm thinking about it, and the reviews look good... Just curious if anyone here as taken the plunge.



I've got it on my Galaxy. No complaints so far. I simply love the fact that the data is unlimited. I'm pretty sure I would hit my limit in one day at work otherwise.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm thinking about giving it a go this week. I'm running iOS 6, and that hasn't been jail broken yet.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, today was my final day of paramedic school. I passed. WOO! Happy that is done haha.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 16, 2012)

MassEMT-B said:


> Well, today was my final day of paramedic school. I passed. WOO! Happy that is done haha.



Mazel Tov!


----------



## Clare (Dec 16, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Vomitting afterwards hurt a tad.though...poor nurse, I tried to tell her that little kidney basin wasn't going to cut it, but no one listens to turtle. LOL



I've filled up two basins with horrendous green watery stuff with chunky bits and yeah that hurt a bit.  They wanted to send me home about 30 minutes prior to this because apparently I was fine, yeah, about that ...

My tummy is still sore and tender but other than that I am OK, I can walk slowly.

I am never going to live this down.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 16, 2012)

Clare said:


> I am never going to live this down.



There's a thread for that....h34r:


----------



## Clare (Dec 16, 2012)

Chase said:


> There's a thread for that....h34r:



I didn't know either the crew from the rapid response unit nor the transporting crew so it's not too embarrassing but still ...


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 16, 2012)

Clare said:


> I am going to peer through the tramadol haze and assume you are joking, no, its not very fun at all.  .



I've had lots of tramadol and never had a "haze". 

That's one of the benefits of it. No haze


----------



## Jambi (Dec 16, 2012)

Clare said:


> I've filled up two basins with horrendous green watery stuff with chunky bits and yeah that hurt a bit.  They wanted to send me home about 30 minutes prior to this because apparently I was fine, yeah, about that ...
> 
> My tummy is still sore and tender but other than that I am OK, I can walk slowly.
> 
> I am never going to live this down.



Just wait till everything suddenly becomes funny and you can't keep from laughing!


----------



## Clare (Dec 16, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> I've had lots of tramadol and never had a "haze".
> 
> That's one of the benefits of it. No haze



Well it was something between the tramadol, codeine, paracetamol, ondansetron, buscopan, morphine and entonox that I got a bit of a haze/blurry period from.  Not that I am complaining, most of the weekend went pretty quick!



Jambi said:


> Just wait till everything suddenly becomes funny and you can't keep from laughing!



Never had that.


----------



## Jambi (Dec 16, 2012)

Clare said:


> Never had that.



what I meant was that everything is funny because it now hurts to laugh. Therefore you can no longer help yourself.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 16, 2012)

Clare said:


> Never had that.



Just wait till you hit that nitrous


----------



## Clare (Dec 16, 2012)

Jambi said:


> what I meant was that everything is funny because it now hurts to laugh. Therefore you can no longer help yourself.



Yeah, it does kinda hurt a bit to laugh now, oh well, I will chuckle on the inside for the next few days



Chase said:


> Just wait till you hit that nitrous



Actually I had very little entonox, it is a demand valve driven medical gas so only works if you take deep breaths on it which I couldn't do because it intensified the pain in my tummy.  

If a patient is in very severe pain entonox is only a "try this while we get an IV into you and give you some morphine" thing anyway.


----------



## foxfire (Dec 16, 2012)

hey everyone, long time since I have posted here. 
been creeping around in my free time every now and then just never posted or signed in. h34r:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow lookie who it is! Its homecoming week! Hotelco, crazycajun, and now foxfire all come back the same week.

Welcome back, its good to see you!


----------



## Aprz (Dec 17, 2012)

More people interested in the RN vs medic thread that shouldn't be in ALS than the ECG that I am dying to hear other peoples opinion on.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 17, 2012)

Aprz said:


> More people interested in the RN vs medic thread that shouldn't be in ALS than the ECG that I am dying to hear other peoples opinion on.



That is because it is so obviously V Tach and the other thread is much more entertaining h34r: jk I'll take a look at it


----------



## Aprz (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Clare (Dec 17, 2012)

Well I made it home from the hospital.  

My mouth, throat and tummy are very sore from being prodded and poked and I have absolutely no energy whatsoever, eating is OK and walking seems to be OK as long as I do it slowly.

Hopefully I will be back to reality on Wednesday.

Thanks for the well wishes, I think I am off to bed 

Clare


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 17, 2012)

Warning, rant! 

Why are drivers license office people so nasty? They always act like people are nobody, or that it is somehow your fault you need a license. I'm not the one that makes it expire! I'm not the one who even says I need one! 

I've been in line for AN HOUR! There are 12 people in front of me and since I've been here, the ONE woman working here hasn't even moved a single person all the way through. 

And I need this form to fill out to start the process. But the forms are all behind the counter. So guess what? I get to wait in line to ask for a form. Then I fill it out and and get back in line to turn it in. Really? I already asked for it so i could fill it out before i get in line, and got lectured about how I was cutting in line and being inconsiderate of everyone else in line and to (and I quote) "get to the back of the line and I will get to you when I get to you and not a minute before."

For real?! 

End rant.....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hmmm free AEMT course with the focus being on tactical medicine. Seriously thinking about doing it.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 17, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Warning, rant!
> 
> Why are drivers license office people so nasty? They always act like people are nobody, or that it is somehow your fault you need a license. I'm not the one that makes it expire! I'm not the one who even says I need one!
> 
> ...



I'm gonna take a wild guess and say you made the mistake of trying to do this in Tyler?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 17, 2012)

Maybe I should have! Gilmer, in Upshur county.

I walked into the office in longview, and right back out cause it was so packed. I thought maybe Gilmer would be better.....

FOUR HOURS LATER I find out I need a stinking social security card! Not a birth certificate. Not a passport. The actual card. So guess what I get to go do tomorrow?


----------



## medic417 (Dec 17, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Wow lookie who it is! Its homecoming week! Hotelco, crazycajun, and now foxfire all come back the same week.
> 
> Welcome back, its good to see you!



makes one wonder if they are one and the same?


----------



## medic417 (Dec 17, 2012)

Aprz said:


> More people interested in the RN vs medic thread that shouldn't be in ALS than the ECG that I am dying to hear other peoples opinion on.



Whats even worse is that more people are interested in the idiotic unprofessional  prank thread.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 17, 2012)

No work on be truck while I'm home for break and no skiing for a month.

Grade 1 MCL sustained on an epic day at Wolf Creek on Sunday.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 17, 2012)

If anyone is looking for some Christmas ideas, 
I'd like a pair of these 
http://www.oakley.com/products/7094/27029


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 17, 2012)

Tigger said:


> No work on be truck while I'm home for break and no skiing for a month.
> 
> Grade 1 MCL sustained on an epic day at Wolf Creek on Sunday.



Guess that means you'll have more time to be on here then.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 17, 2012)

Achilles said:


> If anyone is looking for some Christmas ideas,
> I'd like a pair of these
> http://www.oakley.com/products/7094/27029



EMTLIFE Secret Santa?

Those Airwaves are pretty amazing. I wish they made motorcycle helmets like that


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to go insane with how much time off I have. Two whole days off out of every three! What am I going to do with myself? 

I suppose I can pick up OT, but there is only so much to be had.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 17, 2012)

Took my class final for EMT-B today. Went in totally feeling unprepared, ended up with a 84% on the test, 91% overall grade in class.
I'm finally done, I can have a life again! Haha.
Oh, and since we're one the topic of Christmas gifts, if anyone wants to buy me a new car since mine feels the compulsive need to have something break every other day, that'd be great :lol:


----------



## Aprz (Dec 17, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Whats even worse is that more people are interested in the idiotic unprofessional  prank thread.


I'm really glad that Christopher responded to the thread though. I think I am pretty good with 12-leads right now, but need to improve with rhythms. I am nailing these 12-leads in ECG for Emergency Physician Part 1 no problem. Particularly I find aflutter, vtach, and svt with aberrancy to be difficult rhythms for me. The aflutter I've been lucky on admittingly when I see a fast narrow complex tachycardia, I just consider: ST, SVT, or aflutter, and usually look at the inferior leads for flutter waves and V1 for peakish t-waves. Also my first thought will be aflutter if the HR is >130 (although it can be faster or slower, there were some in the book with aflutter at a HR around 80), and usually my gut feeling "this one looks hard... must be aflutter", lol. I also didn't know about different variations on VT like RVOT, which looked very bizarre to me. To me, VT usually looks like an upside down shark tooth to me usually, lol. The latest 12-lead on ems12lead, I didn't feel comfortable with Sasaki's rule... I didn't even know where to start with it. Only thing I felt I would have done right with that ECG is the rate, the axis, and the mentality of "vtach until proven otherwise". I like that Harvard ECG Wave Maven website Christopher showed. I am gonna continue practicing 12-leads daily, but would like to focus more on my weakness and practice some of those VT criteria like Sasaki's rule (even though I think Dr. Smith and TomB have already said there is no one rule that is good/you can rely on).


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 17, 2012)

blittle said:


> Took my class final for EMT-B today. Went in totally feeling unprepared, ended up with a 84% on the test, 91% overall grade in class.
> I'm finally done, I can have a life again! Haha.
> Oh, and since we're one the topic of Christmas gifts, if anyone wants to buy me a new car since mine feels the compulsive need to have something break every other day, that'd be great :lol:



Nice work  congrats. Now for practicals


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 17, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Nice work  congrats. Now for practicals



Practicals are done  Did those last week. 
so... Now for NREMT -_-
haha. I have to wait for my next paycheck on the 28th, before I can sign up. Don't have the $70 right now. Have $100 in my wallet for two weeks of gas  It'll be pushing it, maybe literally, haha. That 14 mpg is fantastic >.>
I've put the application in to test, though.
Edit: Forgot to say thanks, woops. haha, thank you though.
Also wanted to add that me and one of my friends took the class together and we made a bet at the beginning of who would have the highest grade, kind of like a way to keep motivated, since it was $100. We both got 91.2% overall.... Not even a little bit of difference in the grade... haha.


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 17, 2012)

blittle said:


> Practicals are done  Did those last week.
> so... Now for NREMT -_-
> haha. I have to wait for my next paycheck on the 28th, before I can sign up. Don't have the $70 right now.



.....

$70!?!?!!

:blink:


My provincial registration test cost me... wait for it....*$647.00*. Then an additional $550 for the actual registration once I passed.

:angry:


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 17, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> .....
> 
> $70!?!?!!
> 
> ...





> •Pay the application fee of $70.00 (US funds). The application fee is non-transferable and non-refundable. This fee is charged for each attempt of the cognitive examination.


Yep, $70. Haha. 
But keep in mind, that I'm a high school student still and that $70 is quite a lot to me, when I make a whole $4/ hr. Supposed to make tips, but really? No one tips at Sonic...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 17, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> .....
> 
> $70!?!?!!
> 
> ...



Yeah but that's Canadian dollars right so what's that like 39 bucks US  j/k

Wow that is a bunch of money. What level of certification was it for?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 17, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Yeah but that's Canadian dollars right so what's that like 39 bucks US  j/k
> 
> Wow that is a bunch of money. What level of certification was it for?



CPR/AED :rofl:


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 17, 2012)

Something I want to say about practicals, real quick. They _really_ need new evaluators for some of them. 
My medical one was for chest pain, I get to the interventions part and say "I'm going to request permission from med control to admin 1 dose of ASA/ nitro."
He asks the proper dosage and I say 
ASA- (4) 81 mg chewable tablets
For nitro I say "1 .4 mg tablet" 
I realize how that could be confusing and I correct it and say "I mean 1 as in a single .4 mg sublingual tablet."
He still failed me for that and told me that I gave the improper dosage of nitro. "It should be .4, not 1.4..." 
:angry:
Made me do it all over again, but this time I got a diabetic with hypoglycemia.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 17, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> .....
> 
> $70!?!?!!
> 
> ...



My licensing fees will cost over $2500.00 by the time I'm done... and that's not counting cross country travel expense or specialty board fees.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 17, 2012)

Regarding a specific, now locked, thread....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 18, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Regarding a specific, now locked, thread....



Yep.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 18, 2012)

Damn, missed it, it all happened while I was in the shower :sad:


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 18, 2012)

Lame EMS meme got posted that references... alternative... lifestyles. Links got posted that directing him to a more appropriate site for his... hobby. 5 points to Gryffindor. However, I'd argue that technically speaking, the infraction is not merited based on the front page alone not showing anything... special.

...I love ellipsis...


----------



## Diptherious (Dec 18, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> .....
> 
> $70!?!?!!
> 
> ...



Wow, are you sure they didn't just pull a fast one on ya? Kinda ridiculous considering I hear medics are needed out in Alberta. We've got swathes of paramedics applying in Ontario and it's only 250$ a pop including retries


----------



## Jon (Dec 18, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I'm really glad that Christopher responded to the thread though...



Me too. Only thing cooler is when Tom B answers up.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 18, 2012)

blittle said:


> Something I want to say about practicals, real quick. They _really_ need new evaluators for some of them.
> My medical one was for chest pain, I get to the interventions part and say "I'm going to request permission from med control to admin 1 dose of ASA/ nitro."
> He asks the proper dosage and I say
> ASA- (4) 81 mg chewable tablets
> ...



Grieve the fail and file a complaint.
 Make it a habit to say "of", or do the math and give total dose. Such as "Four tabs 81 mg aspirin, po" or "364 mg aspirin, po".


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 18, 2012)

Once again Orange County, CA amazes me with their ability to provide for cookbook like instructions (12 step instructions to long board a patient), yet allow for judgement (very few absolute immobilization indications, and age isn't one of them). 

New (11/2012) spinal immobilization protocol.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 18, 2012)

In the back laying down. Sanitized the stretcher, Made my bed, took off my boots. 

Cue the radio.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Anjel (Dec 18, 2012)

You have no idea how long I looked for that meme lol


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 18, 2012)

It's about about the right words when you Google Image Search


----------



## Jon (Dec 18, 2012)

There's one somewhere with a Minitor V. Thought I had it.... I thought wrong.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 18, 2012)

Jon said:


> There's one somewhere with a Minitor V. Thought I had it.... I thought wrong.




It's out there... I just didn't want to bother trying to find it.


----------



## Jon (Dec 18, 2012)

Let me help you out. Try this.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 18, 2012)

Jon said:


> Let me help you out. Try this.




I'm trapped in a glass case of emotion.


----------



## Clare (Dec 18, 2012)

Tummy still a bit sore but I think I am on the mend.


----------



## Jon (Dec 18, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I'm trapped in a glass case of emotion.


Touche, sir.

I've got one more for you... then we should move on, OK?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 18, 2012)

Jon said:


> Touche, sir.
> 
> I've got one more for you... then we should move on, OK?




There are worse things than a ban hammer. Challenge: Not a Rick Roll.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 18, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> It's about about the right words when you Google Image Search



Ugh I searched the same except I said radio lol


----------



## Clare (Dec 18, 2012)

After spending the weekend basically unconscious on painkillers in the hospital and most of the last two days in bed recovering at home now I can't get to sleep! 

This stinks :sad:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 18, 2012)

This one.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 18, 2012)

Got an A in A&P 1/2 through excelsior.

No clue how it is graded into an A, but I'll take it h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 18, 2012)

I am proclaiming today as Traffic Collision Tuesday. In the lest 2 hours we have had 6 of them. That brings the total since 6am up to 9. 

We had a train vs car at an area with no railroad crossing anywhere close by. Not too sure how that happens.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 18, 2012)

firefite said:


> We had a train vs car at an area with no railroad crossing anywhere close by. Not too sure how that happens.



I presume the train won...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 18, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I presume the train won...



No injuries except for the car owners pride :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Dec 18, 2012)

Here I an cruising through medic school,  thinking that I'm doing great.

Then along comes review baseball and knocks me on my ***.

This module 3 exam is going to be brutal.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 18, 2012)

Anjel said:


> Here I an cruising through medic school,  thinking that I'm doing great.
> 
> Then along comes review baseball and knocks me on my ***.
> 
> This module 3 exam is going to be brutal.



You've got it, anjel  And you've got plenty of resources here if something isn't clicking


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 18, 2012)

Anjel said:


> Here I an cruising through medic school,  thinking that I'm doing great.
> 
> Then along comes review baseball and knocks me on my ***.
> 
> This module 3 exam is going to be brutal.



Maybe your just not good at baseball? Lol


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 18, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCkYw3cRwLo[/youtube]


----------



## Aidey (Dec 18, 2012)

My car stereo has been picking a fight with me recently. The sucker got beheaded today and replaced in 30 minutes. :glare:


----------



## Achilles (Dec 18, 2012)

Aidey said:


> My car stereo has been picking a fight with me recently. The sucker got beheaded today and replaced in 30 minutes. :glare:



I just had mine redone over the summer,
It plays dvd's , sirus, xm, backup camera, BT, radio, cd, and pandora, along with usb hookup.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 18, 2012)

My car set teases me. 2004 Accord, factory stereo with AM/FM/CD, has a knob labelled "AUX"....but no jack.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 18, 2012)

I spent like 8 hours redoing my dash, so I could put a double DIN in. Only to turn around and blow the system the next week... 
I like it, but the radios that play DVD's and all that stuff aren't really worth it. I wouldn't pay another $450 to replace it, I'll just leave it at that, haha. 
Of course I thought it was almost worth it just to have the KITT car background  
I was honestly surprised at how many people get in my car and don't recognize it. I thought everyone knew Knight Rider?!!


----------



## Aprz (Dec 18, 2012)

It's not on the news yet, but there might be an active shooter at San Jose City College in San Jose, CA. I don't know if there are any injuries or mortalities.

Started half an hour to an hour ago. Bunch of cops already there.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 18, 2012)

Should I attempt to tackle microbiology on my own like I did with A&P 1/2 or will I be pulling my hair out?

I can't take nursing classes prior to completing micro bio. I can either start working on micro now, or wait until after the fire academy in 6 months and go to the local CC to take micro and psychology for free.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 18, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Should I attempt to tackle microbiology on my own like I did with A&P 1/2 or will I be pulling my hair out?
> 
> I can't take nursing classes prior to completing micro bio. I can either start working on micro now, or wait until after the fire academy in 6 months and go to the local CC to take micro and psychology for free.



Mirco was by far the hardest class I have taken. However this was at a University with Lab and each section being taught by a different MD/Phd in the respective field. It was a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:.


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 18, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCkYw3cRwLo[/youtube]



Reminds me of this: https://soundcloud.com/xaeroseven/gangam-maybe


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 18, 2012)

Just picked up my uniform for my EMT class.

Gotta say, I need to get more shirts with epaulets.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 18, 2012)

I guess nothing happened? Still nothing on the news.


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 18, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I guess nothing happened? Still nothing on the news.



http://www.mercurynews.com/crime-courts/ci_22218825/report-san-jose-city-college-locked-down-after

After 3 hours, there's been no gunman found and no one injured.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 19, 2012)

Yep, was just about to post that.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 19, 2012)

One of these days I'm going to flip out and beat a fireman unconscious with a c collar.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 19, 2012)

Here goes nothing..... First day back on the truck.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 19, 2012)

Aidey said:


> One of these days I'm going to flip out and beat a fireman unconscious with a c collar.








If they all looked like that I think I could forgive their stupidity.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 19, 2012)

Quick question for everyone, what are your opinions on Anonymous hacking WBC?
I personally think its quite funny and maybe they'll have their site shut down (WBC's site)

However I'd be pretty pissed if they came to my kids' funeral and started protesting. 

I read their tires were already slashed in CT...


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 19, 2012)

Hacking:






WBC:







The only proper way to counter protest if you're going to do it (linked because of NSFW language on WBC's protest sign)

Alternatively, an interesting take on WBC's protests (also linked due to language used...)*


*That term also means cigarette in England


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 19, 2012)

Anjel said:


> If they all looked like that I think I could forgive their stupidity.



If I had a chiseled jawline and dark tan I think I could pull that off...

But let's get back to reality


----------



## Aidey (Dec 19, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Quick question for everyone, what are your opinions on Anonymous hacking WBC?
> I personally think its quite funny and maybe they'll have their site shut down (WBC's site)
> 
> However I'd be pretty pissed if they came to my kids' funeral and started protesting.
> ...



I think they deserve whatever they get short of actual physical violence.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 19, 2012)

Only call so far was a DOA at 0730 this morning. 31 year old OD. His dad found him. What a crummy Christmas memory to leave for the family.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 19, 2012)

One more store and I am done Christmas shopping for the kids. Over the next 5 days I have 60hours of work and 30+ presents to wrap.


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 19, 2012)

Just got the call. Starting my job next month. Alberta here I come....Not going to lie..... I am really excited.


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 19, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Just got the call. Starting my job next month. Alberta here I come....Not going to lie..... I am really excited.



Congrats! You'll love it here. I promise. 

Are you working Industrial/Oilfield?


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 19, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Congrats! You'll love it here. I promise.
> 
> Are you working Industrial/Oilfield?



Yep. I believe my first contract is near fox creek. I am crossing my fingers I get into one of the clinics.


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 19, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Yep. I believe my first contract is near fox creek. I am crossing my fingers I get into one of the clinics.



Are you working for HSE? 

Fox Creek is a good location, being comparatively close to Edmonton. I know a guy who just got back from a contract working on the edge of the NWT border. Talk about your middle of nowheres.


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 19, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Are you working for HSE?
> 
> Fox Creek is a good location, being comparatively close to Edmonton. I know a guy who just got back from a contract working on the edge of the NWT border. Talk about your middle of nowheres.



Never heard of HSC. As long as my bell cell phone will work and I have internet access I will be happy.


----------



## Jon (Dec 19, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Yep. I believe my first contract is near fox creek. I am crossing my fingers I get into one of the clinics.


where are you moving from? And does that make you an _Idiot_?


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 19, 2012)

Jon said:


> where are you moving from? And does that make you an _Idiot_?



I am not from Halifax but I am from atlantic Canada. 

Never heard of that song... Guess I will give it a listen.


----------



## SSwain (Dec 20, 2012)

Sweet! Made it to work thru 6 inces of snow. 
We are in the center of the worst part of the snowfall.
Predictions of up to 16-18" of wet heavy snow. 
My predictions are an influx of heart attacks thoughout the day as people over exert themselves while shoveling.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Dec 20, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Sweet! Made it to work thru 6 inces of snow.
> We are in the center of the worst part of the snowfall.
> Predictions of up to 16-18" of wet heavy snow.
> My predictions are an influx of heart attacks thoughout the day as people over exert themselves while shoveling.



What part of WI are ya in? Doesn't look like any delays at the airports yet...I ask because I have a friend flying from there today (in theory)


----------



## fast65 (Dec 20, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Sweet! Made it to work thru 6 inces of snow.
> We are in the center of the worst part of the snowfall.
> Predictions of up to 16-18" of wet heavy snow.
> My predictions are an influx of heart attacks thoughout the day as people over exert themselves while shoveling.




I wish we could have a bunch of snow  I miss snow!


----------



## SSwain (Dec 20, 2012)

Bottom end of Lake Winnebago
Halfway between Madison and Green Bay (Fond du Lac)

My day job is shutting down now. In my 14 years of being here, we have NEVER shut down due to weather.

Roads are snow covered and VERY icy. We are expected to get 16" total....plus 40-50 mile per hour wind gusts.

I am glad I am not on duty today. Responses would have to be a judgement call on the medic's part.

So...on that note, I bid you adieu'. Time to go home and build snowmen with my kids. Just gotta be able to get home.


----------



## SSwain (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Achilles (Dec 20, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Bottom end of Lake Winnebago
> Halfway between Madison and Green Bay (Fond du Lac)
> 
> My day job is shutting down now. In my 14 years of being here, we have NEVER shut down due to weather.
> ...


You think 16" is bad, try pushing 6 feet. I drove thru 27" last winter on the highway, top speed 45


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I wish we could have a bunch of snow  I miss snow!



He's back!!!!!


Why are y'all complaining about the snow? 

16 inches....I remember my first snow storm 

There's 5 feet forcasted over the weekend here!

*I. CAN'T. WAIT.*

Glad I got the sled broken in with a few rides already. She's gonna get a workout


----------



## fast65 (Dec 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> He's back!!!!!
> 
> 
> Why are y'all complaining about the snow?
> ...



It only took you about 22 hours to notice 

Anyways, I don't wanna hear about you and your snow! Some of us aren't as fortunate, and don't get any snow at all!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2012)

fast65 said:


> It only took you about 22 hours to notice
> 
> Anyways, I don't wanna hear about you and your snow! Some of us aren't as fortunate, and don't get any snow at all!



Meh I haven't been on in a couple days, leave me alone! I'll send you a snowball 

Also, has anyone else noticed that the world is still here?

It was pretty difficult to resist the urge to go into my roommate's room hot at 0445 yelling about how the city was burning, that the North Koreans were attacking and we needed to get out of dodge now.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Meh I haven't been on in a couple days, leave me alone! I'll send you a snowball
> 
> Also, has anyone else noticed that the world is still here?
> 
> It was pretty difficult to resist the urge to go into my roommate's room hot at 0445 yelling about how the city was burning, that the North Koreans were attacking and we needed to get out of dodge now.



Awwwww, you're so nice  I finally got to try my new snow tires out yesterday when I came over one of the passes 

Why resist the urge? It could be so entertaining 

Btw, you didn't even say anything about my Christmas suit in the "faces behind the posts" thread


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Awwwww, you're so nice  I finally got to try my new snow tires out yesterday when I came over one of the passes
> 
> Why resist the urge? It could be so entertaining
> 
> Btw, you didn't even say anything about my Christmas suit in the "faces behind the posts" thread



If I had a second set of hands to film it would've happened. Still contemplating it. He's still asleep. Any volunteers to aim the iPhone while I wreck havoc?

Oh shush up, we've been over how your christmas party suit was more snazzy than my TEMS interview getup hahaha

Also, I got chocolate in my box today  aaaaaandddddd a plate of 10 cupcakes magically appeared in my ambulance while I was clocking in from one of the female EMTs. Yea, she wants me


----------



## fast65 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll hold it...but it'll take me a couple hours to get there...

I forget these things so easily 

Oh really? Was there a subpoena with the chocolate?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I'll hold it...but it'll take me a couple hours to get there...
> 
> I forget these things so easily
> 
> Oh really? Was there a subpoena with the chocolate?



No, no subpoena for me!

After one of those calls I told you about though I'm thinking I'm definitely going to get one. Stupid brodozers giving their friends skull fractures and bleeds and all that nonsense.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> No, no subpoena for me!
> 
> After one of those calls I told you about though I'm thinking I'm definitely going to get one. Stupid brodozers giving their friends skull fractures and bleeds and all that nonsense.



Well I know how badly you want one, so best of luck


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 21, 2012)

Dear Mayans,

We're waiting...


----------



## Anjel (Dec 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Yea, she wants me



Oh brother....


----------



## Aidey (Dec 21, 2012)

Anjel said:


> Oh brother....




My thoughts _*EXACTLY*_.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2012)

Anjel said:


> Oh brother....





Aidey said:


> My thoughts _*EXACTLY*_.



That's about enough out of the two of you.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That's about enough out of the two of you.



Don't fall for it man....don't fall for it. Baaaaaaad idea.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 21, 2012)

So my wife walked the stage yesterday for her BSN; Summa cum laude with a 4.0  Today, she got offered a job at our Level 1 in the Neurosurgical/Surgical Trauma ICU  My wife is a bamf. Just sayin'... Lol


----------



## fast65 (Dec 21, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> So my wife walked the stage yesterday for her BSN; Summa cum laude with a 4.0  Today, she got offered a job at our Level 1 in the Neurosurgical/Surgical Trauma ICU  My wife is a bamf. Just sayin'... Lol



Congratulations to the two of you  That's quite impressive.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 21, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> So my wife walked the stage yesterday for her BSN; Summa cum laude with a 4.0  Today, she got offered a job at our Level 1 in the Neurosurgical/Surgical Trauma ICU  My wife is a bamf. Just sayin'... Lol



Nice, tell her congrats. Better watch out man she might be looking to trade up


----------



## Aprz (Dec 21, 2012)

When I was in Tahoe, I didn't like the snow.


----------



## JDub (Dec 21, 2012)

Not even 15 minutes into my shift and I get an Auto vs. Ped traumatic arrest. I have a feeling tonight is gonna be long.


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 21, 2012)

JDub said:


> Not even 15 minutes into my shift and I get an Auto vs. Ped traumatic arrest. I have a feeling tonight is gonna be long.



Your avatar = awesome.

Darwin the IKEA monkey rocks.

:rofl:


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 21, 2012)

my wife got this for me (us) to celebrate my new job


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 21, 2012)

So I'm posted in the middle of Timbuktu. Like two hours from my normal station. In an old insane asylum. 

Like, that is the freaking station! One wing of an old insane asylum. This building is creeeeeeepy. Remind me to never transfer to this station.


----------



## Outbac1 (Dec 21, 2012)

Medic Tim   Congrats!!

 Where is the new job? Oil Sands? 

 I have several friends working there and more co-workers leaving every week or so it seems.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 21, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So I'm posted in the middle of Timbuktu. Like two hours from my normal station. In an old insane asylum.
> 
> Like, that is the freaking station! One wing of an old insane asylum. This building is creeeeeeepy. Remind me to never transfer to this station.



So how many more hours is your psych hold still valid for?


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 21, 2012)

http://media.zenfs.com/en_us/News/ap_webfeeds/f94983dfcced9b1f200f6a706700381f.jpg

(_*Open link,*_ zoom in on guys in street)





"Well, Chief, to begin with I'd say the ventilation crew were a little over-eager..."


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 21, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So I'm posted in the middle of Timbuktu. Like two hours from my normal station. In an old insane asylum.
> 
> Like, that is the freaking station! One wing of an old insane asylum. This building is creeeeeeepy. Remind me to never transfer to this station.



That your substance problem diversion program? How enlightened, a "work release" version!


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 21, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So I'm posted in the middle of Timbuktu. Like two hours from my normal station. In an old insane asylum.
> 
> Like, that is the freaking station! One wing of an old insane asylum. This building is creeeeeeepy. Remind me to never transfer to this station.



Reminds me of this time like a year or 2 ago, must've been closer to 2, when me and a few friends went to an abandoned insane asylum, that was supposedly haunted. Didn't see anything, but just being in there gave me the creeps. 
Then we went to "guano" tracks, which is an abandoned race track in southern Phoenix, that's also supposedly haunted. It's called "guano tracks," because in the center there's a solid 8" of bat guano. Went in past those turn stile things and there's a metal gate. Walked past it first and it slammed shut in between me and my friends. As soon as it slammed, like a dozen bats flew straight at me, tried to turn around, but the gate was sticking... Still never found out if one of them slammed it to scare me or not, but they swear they didn't. 
Weren't some of the smarter things that I've done, but bored teenagers looking for cheap thrills to impress girls= bad ideas.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 21, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So I'm posted in the middle of Timbuktu. Like two hours from my normal station. In an old insane asylum.
> 
> Like, that is the freaking station! One wing of an old insane asylum. This building is creeeeeeepy. Remind me to never transfer to this station.



Our county parole board and some other local agencies are based in a similar place. In high school we used to have cross country practice in there since it had some good hills, that ended when a kid was hit by a security card driving too fast around a blind corner (he was not hurt). Creepy place, but it's now "secured" because of the asbestos risk. That makes them too expensive to tear down, so eventually when it catches fire it'll *burn.* Another one of them went up during a project to make the main building into condos.






(credit)


----------



## Achilles (Dec 21, 2012)

Blittle, we've got a few of those places around here, I've never gone because I'm not a fan of trespassing nor getting sick from mold.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 21, 2012)

Haha, I've heard that before, I got confused by it too and said "bucket. " But, you can't say you don't do anything stupid like that at 16, haha.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 22, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Blittle, we've got a few of those places around here, I've never gone because I'm not a fan of trespassing nor getting sick from mold.



There is a old place in Pontiac that was tore down. We post in the area. They built condos where it used to be. The condos keep catching in fire where the main building used to be. And a lady was murdered in one of them. Creepy area.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 22, 2012)

Anjel said:


> There is a old place in Pontiac that was tore down. We post in the area. They built condos where it used to be. The condos keep catching in fire where the main building used to be. And a lady was murdered in one of them. Creepy area.



Your in michigan.... The whole state is creepy :rofl:


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 22, 2012)

Anjel said:


> There is a old place in Pontiac that was tore down. We post in the area. They built condos where it used to be. The condos keep catching in fire where the main building used to be. And a lady was murdered in one of them. Creepy area.



Pontiac? My lil brother was there last week doing training on an electronic charting system that the company he works for builds and installs. 

He walked 5 blocks to a gas station in the middle of the night for a drink and cigarettes and the hospital staff said he was nuts for doing it. 

He said the place was a crap hole.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 22, 2012)

firefite said:


> Your in michigan.... The whole state is creepy :rofl:



Oh don't we just have a joker in here to tonight!
South of 94 everything is good and north of M59


----------



## Anjel (Dec 22, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Pontiac? My lil brother was there last week doing training on an electronic charting system that the company he works for builds and installs.
> 
> He walked 5 blocks to a gas station in the middle of the night for a drink and cigarettes and the hospital staff said he was nuts for doing it.
> 
> He said the place was a crap hole.



Yea I wouldn't walk anywhere alone at night lol not as bad as Detroit but still pretty bad. I work for a private company that does the 911 calls. And the fire department closed in February and was taken over by a neighboring city.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 22, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Oh don't we just have a joker in here to tonight!
> South of 94 everything is good and north of M59



I moved lol we are north of 59. I think. 24 and gratiot.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 22, 2012)

Anjel said:


> Yea I wouldn't walk anywhere alone at night lol not as bad as Detroit but still pretty bad. I work for a private company that does the 911 calls. And the fire department closed in February and was taken over by a neighboring city.



Yeah the hospital staff said the same- dont go anywhere off the property. Dumb one just had to have smokes. He's a stubborn soldier with no fear and a touch of crazy.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 22, 2012)

Anjel said:


> I moved lol we are north of 59. I think. 24 and gratiot.



M59 is hall road up there. I've got a buddy in New Baltimore.
Pontiac does suck, people say Detroit is bad, I've never had any issues when I used to do some work there. 
Mich ave. & 22nd (south west Detroit)

Smoking is bad anyways.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 22, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Smoking is bad anyways.



No kidding lol. Trying to get him to quit. Along with losing his post deployment beer belly. 

No luck on either so far.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 22, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Oh don't we just have a joker in here to tonight!
> South of 94 everything is good and north of M59



By that you meant anything south of Ohio/Michigan border and north of Michigan state line right? Haha


----------



## Achilles (Dec 22, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> No kidding lol. Trying to get him to quit. Along with losing his post deployment beer belly.
> 
> No luck on either so far.



Well you said your brother was here last week, so it sounds like you're not from here, which means my suspicion was wrong and you don't work for Sterling Heights FD. :unsure:






firefite said:


> By that you meant anything south of Ohio/Michigan border and north of Michigan state line right? Haha


Haha 
:rofl:
*** ****


----------



## Jon (Dec 22, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Our county parole board and some other local agencies are based in a similar place. In high school we used to have cross country practice in there since it had some good hills, that ended when a kid was hit by a security card driving too fast around a blind corner (he was not hurt). Creepy place, but it's now "secured" because of the asbestos risk. That makes them too expensive to tear down, so eventually when it catches fire it'll *burn.* Another one of them went up during a project to make the main building into condos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We've got one of those around here. Old State Hospital, now closed. 1 of the buildings is used by a Juvenile offender rehab place. Another used to be used for a Juvenile sex-offender program - that building is now empty. The local Intermediate Unit has one of the buildings - but most of them are closed up. Since it's in our First Due, I make sure to include it on the route when I'm out driver training. It's a little freaky driving around the place in broad daylight. At night, it's just plain creepy. 

There's another old state hospital that has been turned into a haunted house for the Halloween season. From what I hear, it's REALLY freaky.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 22, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Well you said your brother was here last week, so it sounds like you're not from here, which means my suspicion was wrong and you don't work for Sterling Heights FD. :unsure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, no lol. It stands for Seven Hills FD. Nice sized vollie department that borders up to Mobile AL.


----------



## Jon (Dec 22, 2012)

Anjel said:


> Yea I wouldn't walk anywhere alone at night lol not as bad as Detroit but still pretty bad. I work for a private company that does the 911 calls. And the fire department closed in February and was taken over by a neighboring city.



There was a pretty cool video about that... here: [YOUTUBE]CL8MHzpSTPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anjel (Dec 22, 2012)

My call I just went on.

Dispatched for an ETOH. 

On scene with sheriffs. 

Me: oh he was tased?? 
Sheriff: yup 
ME: I don't know if we can take the wires out. 
Sheriff: *yanks wires* there ya go
Me: well ok then. Off to the ER we go.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 22, 2012)

Anjel said:


> My call I just went on.
> 
> Dispatched for an ETOH.
> 
> ...



You guys don't remove taser darts?

I totally thought I was going to get to watch pd taze someone last night but it didn't happen


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 22, 2012)

NVRob said:


> You guys don't remove taser darts?
> 
> I totally thought I was going to get to watch pd taze someone last night but it didn't happen



Nope. The hospital has to call some kind of "specialist". PD will normally "remove" them "gently".


----------



## Anjel (Dec 22, 2012)

I have no idea what the protocol is on that. 

I'm sure no one would of cared if I did.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 22, 2012)

Anjel said:


> I have no idea what the protocol is on that.
> 
> I'm sure no one would of cared if I did.



It's a basic skill in most services that I know of.


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 22, 2012)

Outbac1 said:


> Medic Tim   Congrats!!
> 
> Where is the new job? Oil Sands?
> 
> I have several friends working there and more co-workers leaving every week or so it seems.



Thank you
Yes it is out in the oil sands. Our company just lost 5 or 6 ACPs to out west in the last couple weeks. Considering there are only 25 or so of us licensed here, that is a lot.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 22, 2012)

Anjel said:


> I have no idea what the protocol is on that.
> 
> I'm sure no one would of cared if I did.


At Alliance it was a BLS skill.  Never got to use it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 22, 2012)

Anjel said:


> I have no idea what the protocol is on that.
> 
> I'm sure no one would of cared if I did.



Better safe than sorry. That's weird it's not outlined at all. We have a "Less than lethal munitions" protocol. Covers OC, CS, TASER  and kinetic impact. We have some pretty unruly people here but I fell like you'd have us topped in that department.


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 22, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Better safe than sorry. That's weird it's not outlined at all. We have a "Less than lethal munitions" protocol. Covers OC, CS, TASER  and kinetic impact. We have some pretty unruly people here but I fell like you'd have us topped in that department.



Here darts can be removed unless they're in the face, eyes, ears, oropharynx, scalp, or (ouch) genitalia. If so, they get stabilized in place.


----------



## exodus (Dec 22, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Here darts can be removed unless they're in the face, eyes, ears, oropharynx, scalp, or (ouch) genitalia. If so, they get stabilized in place.



Hah. I totally read that wrong. At first I read it as you can only remove them if that's where they are it xD


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 22, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Here darts can be removed unless they're in the face, eyes, ears, oropharynx, scalp, or (ouch) genitalia. If so, they get stabilized in place.



Why not leave them in place and transport?  If the patient gets unruly, just connect the wires to the defib and viola - an EMS version of the taser.


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Why not leave them in place and transport?  If the patient gets unruly, just connect the wires to the defib and viola - an EMS version of the taser.



Beats the hell out of those pesky leather patient restraint straps!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 22, 2012)

Got my letter for the FDNY fire academy!

Just have to complete a 1.5 mile run test in under 13 minutes and I start Jan 14th!


Can't wait. Been waiting almost 4 years for "promotion."


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 22, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Got my letter for the FDNY fire academy!
> 
> Just have to complete a 1.5 mile run test in under 13 minutes and I start Jan 14th!



13 minutes?! I'm surprised they let you walk it.... 



Congrats, sir!


----------



## medic417 (Dec 22, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> 13 minutes?! I'm surprised they let you walk it....
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, sir!



Pretty much that is a walk.  No wonder there are so many fat ff's if that is as fast as they require.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 22, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Got my letter for the FDNY fire academy!
> 
> Just have to complete a 1.5 mile run test in under 13 minutes and I start Jan 14th!
> 
> ...



Traitor! Burn him!

Congratulations!


----------



## Tigger (Dec 22, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Pretty much that is a walk.  No wonder there are so many fat ff's if that is as fast as they require.



Meanwhile the very vast majority of EMS agencies have no physical fitness testing program to speak of...


----------



## medic417 (Dec 22, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Meanwhile the very vast majority of EMS agencies have no physical fitness testing program to speak of...



No argument here.  Next to cops and firefighters not hardly any profession more fat than EMS.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Traitor! Burn him!
> 
> Congratulations!



:rofl:


I'm at 10-10:30ish for a 1.5mile. Figure it leaves me 2 minutes to light up a smoke and wait for the rest of the group.

Running is the bane of my existence though.


Side note, if you don't come in under 12 minutes for the run you owe them an hour PT on your own time after class every day.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 22, 2012)

medic417 said:


> No argument here.  Next to cops and firefighters not hardly any profession more fat than EMS.



I don't see many chunky career FFs, but the vollys I see......


----------



## Tigger (Dec 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I don't see many chunky career FFs, but the vollys I see......



You aren't kidding, save for a few real long time guys. The department that I just applied to mandates at least an hour if not more of PT every shift, and provides workout facilities in every station. Sounds alright to me.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 22, 2012)

I just had a patient with a hemoglobin of 1.3. 

She was black, and was so pale I have actually seen corpses with more color. 

Amazing.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 22, 2012)

Trauma?


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 22, 2012)

Inverted, prolapsed uterus. Two weeks of denial, while she bled to death.


----------



## foxfire (Dec 22, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Inverted, prolapsed uterus. Two weeks of denial, while she bled to death.


recent pregnancy?


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 22, 2012)

foxfire said:


> recent pregnancy?



54 yo female who thought this was a normal period. I have deep regret that I didn't check her. I was thinking of dr house the whole way to the hospital, all patients lie. 

Her complaint was weak and dizzy. She mentioned off hand about the vaginal bleeding, but didn't mention the prolapse. I figured she was very anemic, but this was a winner.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 22, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> 54 yo female who thought this was a normal period. I have deep regret that I didn't check her. I was thinking of dr house the whole way to the hospital, all patients lie.
> 
> Her complaint was weak and dizzy. She mentioned off hand about the vaginal bleeding, but didn't mention the prolapse. I figured she was very anemic, but this was a winner.



Was it protruding out? I know you can have mild uterine prolapse which stays internal which I am assuming happened in this case. If it was an actual total prolapse and she didn't mention it then that is just crazy. My OB text had some disturbing pictures 

I think it is more common in postmenopausal women not necessarily after recent births.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 22, 2012)

Chase said:


> Was it protruding out? I know you can have mild uterine prolapse which stays internal which I am assuming happened in this case. If it was an actual total prolapse and she didn't mention it then that is just crazy. My OB text had some disturbing pictures
> 
> I think it is more common in postmenopausal women not necessarily after recent births.



I have no idea, the tech who filled us in wasn't present for the exam. With the inverted uterus being a part of that, I would think that it was at least partially protruding.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 23, 2012)

0600-0600 24s suck! 

I used to work 1800-1800...that was amazing.


----------



## Thricenotrice (Dec 23, 2012)

On a 0700-0700..... Getting off two days later! Now that sucks. But is awesome all at the same time. Two consecutive days and 48 hours of work later? Completion of work week


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 23, 2012)

Celebrated Christmas today due to me working for the next 4 days. Late night Christmas dinner on Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 23, 2012)

My Christmas gift to myself


----------



## Anjel (Dec 23, 2012)

Called for possible arrest. 

Vtach 
2 shocks
Asystole
3 epis
2 intubation attempts
Combitube because Fire took off with ET kit. 
At the ER doctor let me do IO.  
IV bag exploded when trying to pressure infuse.
Ultrasound- cardiac standstill
Time of death. 

All within 35min. I'm  exhausted.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 23, 2012)

Anjel said:


> Called for possible arrest.
> 
> Vtach
> 2 shocks
> ...



Like drilling a screw into a wall!


Sounds like a hectic call. Go sleep!


----------



## medic417 (Dec 23, 2012)

fast65 said:


> My Christmas gift to myself



Careful posting that.  When the anti-gun squad get the ban passed they will know to come to your house to claim it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 23, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> 54 yo female who thought this was a normal period. I have deep regret that I didn't check her. I was thinking of dr house the whole way to the hospital, all patients lie.
> 
> Her complaint was weak and dizzy. She mentioned off hand about the vaginal bleeding, but didn't mention the prolapse. I figured she was very anemic, but this was a winner.



What would have occurred differently if you had checked her? Is there something different that you would have done? 

Do you think it was embarrassment that might have kept her from saying anything about it?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 23, 2012)

It has been since Thursday since I have slept in a bed. It's time to take my *** home!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 23, 2012)

Anjel said:


> It has been since Thursday since I have slept in a bed. It's time to take my *** home!



Same here Anjel. I just got off. A bed is looking so good right now.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 23, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> What would have occurred differently if you had checked her? Is there something different that you would have done?
> 
> Do you think it was embarrassment that might have kept her from saying anything about it?



Had she visualized and seen something protruding or even just the actual amount of bleeding she could have given the hospital a better heads up.  A proper assessment includes exposing when needed and in this case it was needed.  The it won't change your treatment holds no water.  To properly advocate for a patient you need to do a proper exam so you can get them the care they need.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 23, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Had she visualized and seen something protruding or even just the actual amount of bleeding she could have given the hospital a better heads up.  A proper assessment includes exposing when needed and in this case it was needed.  The it won't change your treatment holds no water.  To properly advocate for a patient you need to do a proper exam so you can get them the care they need.



When the pt isn't truthful with you it's hard to do a proper assessment and advocate. 

If someone tells me they aren't bleeding significantly, I'm probably not going to exam her anyway.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 23, 2012)

Anjel said:


> When the pt isn't truthful with you it's hard to do a proper assessment and advocate.
> 
> If someone tells me they aren't bleeding significantly, I'm probably not going to exam her anyway.



If they mention bleeding I highly suggest checking.  It allows you to inform hospital of amount of blood, color, thickness, if there is protrusion, if there is clots, etc, etc.  Never fully trust a patient.  Odds are if they say they are bleeding a lot they aren't.  It's like the 911 call where the caller say's they are dying, odds are they are actually a low priority patient once you get there.  When they call and ask just for a check up, seems turns out they are dying and you better get ready to work.  

Not saying you are wrong just suggesting a way to improve based on many years experience.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 23, 2012)

I suppose you have a point


----------



## medic417 (Dec 23, 2012)

Anjel said:


> I suppose you have a point



I do think of things differently at times though as I have for most of my career had long transport times.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 23, 2012)

You know it's a busy day when you have a helicopter on the roof of the hospital dropping off a trauma patient and then another helicopter flying in circles/hovering waiting for the first helicopter to leave.


----------



## exodus (Dec 23, 2012)

firefite said:


> You know it's a busy day when you have a helicopter on the roof of the hospital dropping off a trauma patient and then another helicopter flying in circles/hovering waiting for the first helicopter to leave.



Figures. I was hoping I could pickup a shift tonight.... Nothing


----------



## Achilles (Dec 23, 2012)

exodus said:


> Figures. I was hoping I could pickup a shift tonight.... Nothing



White cloud


----------



## exodus (Dec 23, 2012)

Achilles said:


> White cloud



I am a white cloud....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 23, 2012)

exodus said:


> Figures. I was hoping I could pickup a shift tonight.... Nothing



If you were a medic I would say pick up my medic shift for the next 4 weeks. My medic is out for surgery.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 23, 2012)

firefite said:


> You know it's a busy day when you have a helicopter on the roof of the hospital dropping off a trauma patient and then another helicopter flying in circles/hovering waiting for the first helicopter to leave.



There was 4 at the trauma center here the other day. So ridiculous. Both roof pads, the ground pad and one in the park across the street.

Stupid gale force winds and avalanche warnings ruined my playtime in the snow


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 23, 2012)

NVRob said:


> There was 4 at the trauma center here the other day. So ridiculous. Both roof pads, the ground pad and one in the park across the street.
> 
> Stupid gale force winds and avalanche warnings ruined my playtime in the snow



Our trauma center has one roof pad and that's all. No parks close buy. Streets aren't big enough to land on.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 23, 2012)

firefite said:


> Our trauma center has one roof pad and that's all. No parks close buy. Streets aren't big enough to land on.



I guess there's a picture of two in the park and all three pads full from the air, haven't seen it though. There used to be only the ground pad and the park was just luckily across the street then they did a huge remodel and put the two new pads on the roof. It's pretty cool up there.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 23, 2012)

firefite said:


> Our trauma center has one roof pad and that's all. No parks close buy. Streets aren't big enough to land on.



Good grief! Are you all the main trauma hospital? With a single pad, eh? 

The two main trauma centers down here can each handle two or three at a time on the pad. At one center, there it's also a grass pad that could probably handle another three. And you could land as many birds as you want on the street outside the other.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 23, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Good grief! Are you all the main trauma hospital? With a single pad, eh?
> 
> The two main trauma centers down here can each handle two or three at a time on the pad. At one center, there it's also a grass pad that could probably handle another three. And you could land as many birds as you want on the street outside the other.



We are a level 2 trauma center with the next trauma center (level 1) being 60 miles away. I believe they only have 1 helipad possibly 2. 

We are also the closest trauma center for 3 of the USA biggest dirt bike and off road parks.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 23, 2012)

The hospital I'm doing most of my rotations at is a level 2 with 2 helipads (1 with lights) and plenty of room to land 2 more if they really need to (the helipad area is huge).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 23, 2012)

Our small community hospital has a bigger helipad then our trauma center. It's pretty bad.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 23, 2012)

LOL at the scanner just now.

PD being dispatched to the hospital for "a cold cat fight"

:rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Dec 24, 2012)

As far as I know, our trauma center only has one helipad as well. I'll have to look more closely next time I'm there.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 24, 2012)

Anybody watching Van wilder?:unsure:

Btw

Not sure if this is against the rules to post this but saw this on facebook






If its bad ill take it down :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Dec 24, 2012)

2 CPRs in 2 shifts. Not how I wanted my holiday weekend on to go.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 24, 2012)

Allergic to something all the sudden and now I've got hives everywhere. Only have a single, expired benadryl. Oh well, it's only me and I will not be sleeping without it.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Clare (Dec 24, 2012)

Torrential rain, Christmas eve traffic, night approaching, boiling hot and muggy beyond belief, working with another female officer.

Ambulance Mt Wellington 2 responding ... Bring it on!


----------



## Clare (Dec 24, 2012)

First job of the night, road crash, the pump rescue not far behind so I imagine somebody is trapped ...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 24, 2012)

Anjel said:


> 2 CPRs in 2 shifts. Not how I wanted my holiday weekend on to go.



 No good. Let me know if you wanna chat about anything!



Clare said:


> First job of the night, road crash, the pump rescue not far behind so I imagine somebody is trapped ...



We had a couple cut jobs here this weekend. I still have yet to work an accident that involves more than a couple minutes with a pry bar and maybe a sledge hammer. 

This whole trying to flip flop from working nights to being awake on weekend days is driving me bonkers. Oh well, partly sunny skies, decent temps and 48" of fresh snow is waiting for me and there's a 160 hp sitting on the trailer ready to go in a couple hours  Hopefully the wind stays calmer than they say it will.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 24, 2012)

NVRob said:


> No good. Let me know if you wanna chat about anything!
> 
> 
> .



Ya make that 3 arrests. :-(

And someone stole our jump bag out of the truck while we were on scene.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2012)

Anjel... That sucks! Time to go home!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 24, 2012)

Yup on my way there now.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm off work till Saturday and hanging out a cabin in Hill Country. This Christmas is gonna rock   

Everyone working stay safe and take care. I saw there is already an incident is New York State with fire fighters shot and down as they arrived to a fire. 

http://mcfw.com/?p=1271


----------



## mct601 (Dec 24, 2012)

I haven't been on this forum in a while.....






BECAUSE I BEEN BECOMING A MEDIC, YEAAAAAAA




haha just got my card and patch on Saturday, sending off for my state cards today. FINALLY its over and set in.


----------



## mct601 (Dec 24, 2012)

in sobering news


http://statter911.com/2012/12/24/breaking-news-people-shot-at-fire-scene-in-webster-ny/


----------



## Aprz (Dec 24, 2012)

I've never done CPR on anyone, I can't imagine what it's like for you guys who do it. I think that maybe I'll handle it well, but when I see you guys post, sometimes I think maybe it'll get to me. Sorry to hear, Anjel.

mct601, congrats on becoming a paramedic.

Sucks that happened to those firefighters.

At the moment, I am pretty happy cause I got close (in my opinion) to the answer on ems12lead. Can't wait for the next Name That ECG.


----------



## chillybreeze (Dec 24, 2012)

That is awful about the firefighters!  i just read about it on the news.  Its kinda sobering.  My thoughts and prayers go out to everyone involved!



I just got thru pulling an 18 hr shift!  We ran ALL NIGHt!  The dr at the hospital threatened to flatten the tires on the ems truck if he saw us pull up one more time!!  lol  We were able to get about 50 mins to sleep so when I got home it was all over....fell into bed and slept for about 6 hrs!  Now the race is on to get those last 4 gifts that I forgot to get before the stores close!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone!  I hope you all have a safe and happy holiday!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 24, 2012)

Wait....there is severe weather inside the bathroom? 

I are confuuzzed......


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 24, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Wait....there is severe weather inside the bathroom?
> 
> I are confuuzzed......



Flatulance and flooding...it is the men's room after all.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 24, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Flatulance and flooding...it is the men's room after all.



Scary thing is, the women's room has the same sign.


----------



## Clare (Dec 24, 2012)

Young dude killed himself by gassing himself in his car

Merry Christmas I guess.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 24, 2012)

Clare said:


> Young dude killed himself by gassing himself in his car
> 
> Merry Christmas I guess.



Sadly the holidays are a great time for most of us, but overwhelming to the point of despair for others. Something to remember this time of year.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 24, 2012)

Question:
Sig Sauer P220 which is a .45
Or 226 which comes in 9mm, .357 and .40?
The 226 is a nice gun but I like the .45.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2012)

226 in .40. I love that gun.


----------



## Jambi (Dec 24, 2012)

I find the .45 to be easier to control.  I am also partial toward my Springfield XD.

Why not find a place with a range that has the guns you're intetested in and shoot them?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 24, 2012)

Got to hunt down fingers and half a hand after a guy decided to try to cut tree branches with a skill saw. 

And had a car loose control and crash into an ambulance (totaling it) a fire engine and a highway patrol car. Hit a civilian, who has major injuries, and the highway patrol officer who has moderate injuries.


----------



## exodus (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.pe.com/local-news/breaki...lley-crash-involved-chp-officer-ambulance.ece



> Three people, including a California Highway Patrol officer, were injured in a crash Monday morning, Dec. 24, on westbound Highway 60 in Moreno Valley.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow, that looks scary.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 24, 2012)

Been dealing with bronchitis for a week now. Have to do my 1.5 mile run on jan3.

Tried to go running today and felt like a 70 year old asthmatic.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 24, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Been dealing with bronchitis for a week now. Have to do my 1.5 mile run on jan3.
> 
> Tried to go running today and felt like a 70 year old asthmatic.



Hmm wasn't there mention of having time to smoke a cigarette before the rest of the group caught up or was that someone else?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Sadly the holidays are a great time for most of us, but overwhelming to the point of despair for others. Something to remember this time of year.



I wouldn't even go so far as saying its most of us. The older you get the more Christmas seems to just be that time of year when you notice more acutely the people who aren't around the table anymore.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 24, 2012)

exodus said:


> http://www.pe.com/local-news/breaki...lley-crash-involved-chp-officer-ambulance.ece






> “I was at 7/11 drinking beer and a cup of coffee, I heard the accident, I came running and I seen an ambulance, three cars and a gurney. I assumed there was a fatality,” he said


Jesus, this happened at 7 A.M. and the guys already drinking? Haha, that's an early beer run.
In all seriousness, though, with how many wrecks they say happen in that area, shouldn't they of shut down the road, while they were working on it?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 24, 2012)

blittle said:


> Jesus, this happened at 7 A.M. and the guys already drinking? Haha, that's an early beer run.
> In all seriousness, though, with how many wrecks they say happen in that area, shouldn't they of shut down the road, while they were working on it?



Most awesome quote ever!


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 24, 2012)

Meanwhile, here in Canada....


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 24, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Hmm wasn't there mention of having time to smoke a cigarette before the rest of the group caught up or was that someone else?



Under normal circumstances. If I'm better by the 3rd hell yea...

I promise you I will crawl hands and knees to the finish line if I have to.

I don't smoke though lol.


----------



## Hunter (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Anjel (Dec 24, 2012)

Please for heaven sake please let these 12 hours be death free.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 24, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Question:
> Sig Sauer P220 which is a .45
> Or 226 which comes in 9mm, .357 and .40?
> The 226 is a nice gun but I like the .45.



Now of course anything Sig is good.

But I'd go with the 226 in .40 (or .357 as a second option.) I'm rather partial to .40.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 24, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Been dealing with bronchitis for a week now.




Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm working tonight. Wishing I was home with my wife. 

But, such is life. 

Brothers and sisters, stay safe tonight.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 24, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Brothers and sisters, stay safe tonight.



+1 

Beware drunks, crazies and old ladies bearing fruit cakes.


----------



## Jon (Dec 24, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I'm working tonight. Wishing I was home with my wife.
> 
> But, such is life.
> 
> Brothers and sisters, stay safe tonight.



I'm on tonight as well (until 6pm tomorrow). Started the shift with a syncope call.

But, given that I'm single and Jewish... I really don't mind that much.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2012)

Tonight's excitement has been 4 episodes of Duck Dynasty. 

That's it.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 24, 2012)

We have had 2 MVAs in an hour. 

One pt refused who is scheduled for surgery Thursday for a dissecting aorta. The doctor told her as long as she keeps her Bp down she was ok to be home till Thursday. Her BP was 180/126. 

2 ER docs talked to her and she still refused.


----------



## Jon (Dec 24, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Tonight's excitement has been 4 episodes of Duck Dynasty.
> 
> That's it.



Pawn Stars here.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 24, 2012)

Thankful to be home tonight, waiting for these punk children to give it up and go to sleep. I discovered an audio recording device planted behind the Christmas tree. They might look cute but they are far from innocent.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2012)

Hot cocoa with 50mg of Benadryl will get those little monsters off to the place where visions of sugarplums will dance in their heads.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 24, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Hot cocoa with 50mg of Benadryl will get those little monsters off to the place where visions of sugarplums will dance in their heads.



Done. Lol. Better living through pharmacology. 

The #3 one has a paradoxical reaction to it. She got to skip. I felt a little like a Jim Jones leader, lining them up.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2012)

Christmas time in Jonestown. Hahaha

That reference is wasted on the younger members.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 24, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Thankful to be home tonight, waiting for these punk children to give it up and go to sleep. I discovered an audio recording device planted behind the Christmas tree. They might look cute but they are far from innocent.



What is he thing at the bottom of the photo?



n7lxi said:


> Hot cocoa with 50mg of Benadryl will get those little monsters off to the place where visions of sugarplums will dance in their heads.



Bahahahaha!


----------



## exodus (Dec 24, 2012)

It's just one of those nights...


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 24, 2012)

Aidey said:


> What is he thing at the bottom of the photo?
> 
> 
> 
> Bahahahaha!



Those are a group of dinosaurs. The little one is very into the small plastic dinosaurs. She never has fewer than 2 within reach.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 24, 2012)

I really dislike comparing my protocols to evidence-based medicine literature...which, I often find, cannot be understood by many of my "superiors," as they just can't read a journal article to save their lives...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 24, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Thankful to be home tonight, waiting for these punk children to give it up and go to sleep. I discovered an audio recording device planted behind the Christmas tree. They might look cute but they are far from innocent.



The little one looks like trouble.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 24, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> I really dislike comparing my protocols to evidence-based medicine literature...which, I often find, cannot be understood by many of my "superiors," as they just can't read a journal article to save their lives...



Are your "superiors" promoted based on years of experience or education? Without at least some college education, especially statistics, I bet it would be very hard to actually understand EBM literature. Luckily I had to take a "Nursing Research" class which really helped.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 24, 2012)

Chase said:


> Are your "superiors" promoted based on years of experience or education? Without at least some college education, especially statics, I bet it would be very hard to actually understand EBM literature. Luckily I had to take a "Nursing Research" class which really helped.



I doubt there's more than a single stats class worth of experience among them...but what do I know, I'm just an EMT


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 24, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Christmas time in Jonestown. Hahaha
> 
> That reference is wasted on the younger members.



That went so far over my head I don't even think I saw it as it went by :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 25, 2012)

Anjel said:


> We have had 2 MVAs in an hour.
> 
> One pt refused who is scheduled for surgery Thursday for a dissecting aorta. The doctor told her as long as she keeps her Bp down she was ok to be home till Thursday. Her BP was 180/126.
> 
> 2 ER docs talked to her and she still refused.



Isn't illegal to be stupid. 

If you are too dumb and/or stubborn to understand the biggest blood vessel in your body is falling apart and your BP is obnoxiously high which is increasing that risk and possibly expediting the process, even after having multiple health care providers including a pair of doctors explain it to you, I have no sympathy when you wake up dead as a doornail.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 25, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That went so far over my head I don't even think I saw it as it went by :rofl:



http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonestown

Also where the phrase, "drinking the kool aid" came from.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 25, 2012)

I want it noted for the record that I got the reference and I am not old.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 25, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonestown
> 
> Also where the phrase, "drinking the kool aid" came from.



I recently watched a doc about that, with the most detail I'd ever seen before.  It was shocking and horrible.  I really can't imagine.  

Almost makes me feel guilty about making "drinking the kool aid" comments, but then I remember that it was actually flavor-ade that they drank, so never mind.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 25, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonestown
> 
> Also where the phrase, "drinking the kool aid" came from.



Ahh, gotcha. Thanks for edumacating me sir.



Aidey said:


> I want it noted for the record that I got the reference and I am not old.



You always complain about being old and now all of the sudden you aren't old? What is this!?


----------



## JDub (Dec 25, 2012)

Pretty jealous of my friend. He had a call earlier where the patient ended up having a STEMI with Takotsubo.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 25, 2012)

JDub said:


> Pretty jealous of my friend. He had a call earlier where the patient ended up having a STEMI with Takotsubo.



You mean it was Takotuso instead of a STEMI? Pretty sure its impossible to have both.

Just give them some Benzos


----------



## Aidey (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm sure it is possible to have both, just very, very unlikely.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 25, 2012)

JDub said:


> Pretty jealous of my friend. He had a call earlier where the patient ended up having a STEMI with Takotsubo.





Chase said:


> You mean it was Takotuso instead of a STEMI? Pretty sure its impossible to have both





Aidey said:


> I'm sure it is possible to have both, just very, very unlikely.



Occam's Razor! :rofl:

STEMI protocol activated only to have a clean cath is my bet.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 25, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Occam's Razor! :rofl:
> 
> STEMI protocol activated only to have a clean cath is my bet.



Pretty much.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 25, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Pretty much.



Didn't you have one of these cases a while back?

So I thought my shoulder was sore but I'm starting to think I might've tweaked it.... my ROM sucks in my left shoulder.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 25, 2012)

Yup. One of the nastiest looking 12 leads I've ever seen.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 25, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Occam's Razor! :rofl:
> 
> STEMI protocol activated only to have a clean cath is my bet.



That would be my guess as well but that means it would be Tako instead of a STEMI not a STEMI with Tako.

One of the defining criteria for Tako is a clean cardiac cath which would be impossible in a true STEMI. I am sure a patient could have apical wall ballooning similar to Tako with a STEMI but then that would be like a ventricular aneurysm r/t the MI, not Tako. Or something like that :wacko:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 25, 2012)

Chase said:


> That would be my guess as well but that means it would be Tako instead of a STEMI not a STEMI with Tako.



Yea. 

Like Aidey said, I don't see why you couldn't have both at once if you were a real unlucky individual. That'd be a real bad day hah


----------



## JDub (Dec 25, 2012)

Chase said:


> You mean it was Takotuso instead of a STEMI? Pretty sure its impossible to have both.
> 
> Just give them some Benzos



Yeah bad wording. It was initially called a code STEMI (can't rule it out) and ended up being confirmed Takotsubo after a cath.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 25, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonestown
> 
> Also where the phrase, "drinking the kool aid" came from.



Interesting reading. I thought I knew the story pretty well but I didn't realize Jones was such a darling of Mondale and other high ranking government folks.

The whole thing is so bizarre you almost have to wonder if the CIA wasn't somehow involved with Jones loosing his marbles.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 25, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Isn't illegal to be stupid.
> 
> If you are too dumb and/or stubborn to understand the biggest blood vessel in your body is falling apart and your BP is obnoxiously high which is increasing that risk and possibly expediting the process, even after having multiple health care providers including a pair of doctors explain it to you, I have no sympathy when you wake up dead as a doornail.



Yea. She kept saying she didn't want to be in the hospital and miss Christmas.i was like "ma'am when you don't wake up in the morning. You will be missing Christmas. But I am not kidnapping you. Sign here"


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Those are a group of dinosaurs. The little one is very into the small plastic dinosaurs. She never has fewer than 2 within reach.



[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znxFrgql5dc[/YouTube]


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I want it noted for the record that I got the reference and I am not old.



Me too!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 25, 2012)

Oh there's no place like home for the holidays.

Soooo glad to be back in NE WA for several days. And remarkably, the whole fam damily is here this year.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 25, 2012)

My pooch is sick


----------



## Clare (Dec 25, 2012)

OMG it's so dang hot I feel like my bones are on fire.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 25, 2012)

It's cold in the bay area right now.


----------



## JDub (Dec 25, 2012)

Clare said:


> OMG it's so dang hot I feel like my bones are on fire.




75 degrees Fahrenheit is hot? It was in the 80s here the other day and we are in winter!

Also I hate Christmas music with a passion.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 25, 2012)

JDub said:


> 75 degrees Fahrenheit is hot? It was in the 80s here the other day and we are in winter!
> 
> Also I hate Christmas music with a passion.



34*F Winds steady above 40mph w gusts over 70mph.  If there was a fat man trying to fly in the area they would ground him.


----------



## JDub (Dec 25, 2012)

Well I already got my Christmas DOA.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 25, 2012)

Last year I worked Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and the day after. I worked a cardiac arrest all three days and started each morning with a DOA.

Never fails.

Last night I worked my Christmas eve shift. Didn't turn a wheel.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 25, 2012)

Getting our butts handed to us today. Call after call. Status level 0 (aka all units are on a call). Put in a mutual aid for county fire and request denied (like usual). So we are having 911 calls stacking up and units responding from 30+ miles away. 

Gonna be a long shift. Only 8 more hours to go.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 25, 2012)

Worked last night, and I'm on until 0700 tomorrow morning...only one call so far, I'm bored out of my mind.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas! Too all those that are working, stay safe out there. I will drink a beer for you :beerchug:


----------



## Achilles (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas.
I was thinking about giving a DDOS to FFemt (kidding) for Christmas but I want to comeback to this site :rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 25, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Merry Christmas.
> I was thinking about giving a DDOS to FFemt (kidding) for Christmas but I want to comeback to this site :rofl:



Gotta find me first...

And I know where you are.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 25, 2012)

Woah n7lxi changed his avatar. I was all kinds of confused.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 25, 2012)

Anjel said:


> Woah n7lxi changed his avatar. I was all kinds of confused.



Yeah. Jon and I had the same one. I figured I'd swap mine. (He was here first)


----------



## Jambi (Dec 25, 2012)

firefite said:


> Getting our butts handed to us today. Call after call. Status level 0 (aka all units are on a call). Put in a mutual aid for county fire and request denied (like usual). So we are having 911 calls stacking up and units responding from 30+ miles away.
> 
> Gonna be a long shift. Only 8 more hours to go.



How the hell can a mutual aid request be denied?


----------



## Aidey (Dec 25, 2012)

Easy, if the mutual aid agreement allows the agency to refused based on available units, actual call volume, or expected call volume based on time of day or weather.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 25, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Yeah. Jon and I had the same one. I figured I'd swap mine. (He was here first)



It's about time. lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 25, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> It's about time. lol



I know. I guess I never realized how confusing it was. On tapatalk it looked like I had replied in threads. :/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 25, 2012)

Jambi said:


> How the hell can a mutual aid request be denied?



It's county fire so they can do whatever they want. But when they need mutual aid we have to provide if we can (even if we only have 1 unit available).


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 25, 2012)

Time to renegotiate.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 25, 2012)

We can't expect fire fighters to miss the big football game, or not get 8 hours of sleep at night.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 25, 2012)

Got this bad boy for Christmas. All mounted up and ready to go for tomorrow, just need to stop and get a mini SD card. 4+ feet from the last storm, got a break for one day then 2 more feet forecasted for overnight tonight  Gonna ride all morning tomorrow then work at 1630. Hopefully it stays calm tomorrow night so I can nap hah.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 25, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Got this bad boy for Christmas. All mounted up and ready to go for tomorrow, just need to stop and get a mini SD card. 4+ feet from the last storm, got a break for one day then 2 more feet forecasted for overnight tonight  Gonna ride all morning tomorrow then work at 1630. Hopefully it stays calm tomorrow night so I can nap hah.



4' of powder, that's nice! Don't use an arctic cat tho


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 25, 2012)

Jambi said:


> How the hell can a mutual aid request be denied?





Aidey said:


> Easy, if the mutual aid agreement allows the agency to refused based on available units, actual call volume, or expected call volume based on time of day or weather.



We have to have two units staffed and in quarters to send on mutual aid requests.  It's often a no.


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> We have to have two units staffed and in quarters to send on mutual aid requests.  It's often a no.



At all my 911 jobs (and volunteer services) we'd always go if the County sends us as "mutual aid" to cover another stations call.

One service, though, has 5 trucks and almost never fails to respond. That service will occasionally raise a ruckus AFTER a call - an example being a 3am BLS Emergency Transfer hospital-hospital after 3 squads failed by choice. County skipped to us because they knew we'd do it. Our crew did it, but we made a stink afterwards, and it hasn't happened since. That same service will occasionally do routine transports - that requires multiple available crews in station and the right insurance, etc. so it's rare.


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I know. I guess I never realized how confusing it was. On tapatalk it looked like I had replied in threads. :/



They were actually slightly different, I think. But it did get more confusing after your name turned red.

On tapatalk, the ones that bug me are the ones with NO avatar!


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 25, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Got this bad boy for Christmas. All mounted up and ready to go for tomorrow, just need to stop and get a mini SD card. 4+ feet from the last storm, got a break for one day then 2 more feet forecasted for overnight tonight  Gonna ride all morning tomorrow then work at 1630. Hopefully it stays calm tomorrow night so I can nap hah.



What do you ride? I'm guessing a snow mobile since you're talking about snow, haha.

I've had my eye on an '07 Triumph Scrambler for a while, now. Just been trying to find affordable insurance and then it's bye bye to the Trans Am, been waiting forever to get to say that, lol. I hate that car with a passion, I've put 10k in parts in it, in the last 7 months alone. 15k total since I've owned it, which will be officially one year in 2 days.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 25, 2012)

Jon said:


> At all my 911 jobs (and volunteer services) we'd always go if the County sends us as "mutual aid" to cover another stations call.
> 
> One service, though, has 5 trucks and almost never fails to respond. That service will occasionally raise a ruckus AFTER a call - an example being a 3am BLS Emergency Transfer hospital-hospital after 3 squads failed by choice. County skipped to us because they knew we'd do it. Our crew did it, but we made a stink afterwards, and it hasn't happened since. That same service will occasionally do routine transports - that requires multiple available crews in station and the right insurance, etc. so it's rare.



We go NUA 2-3 times every day, and cover a 500 sq mile county with 2 medic units and third from a single-pull station.  A single accident on the interstate dispatched with >2 pts or entrapment will dump the whole county.


----------



## Jambi (Dec 25, 2012)

firefite said:


> It's county fire so they can do whatever they want. But when they need mutual aid we have to provide if we can (even if we only have 1 unit available).



This is even more funny because county fire's ambulance service technically illegal. Only two services have contracts and agreements with county for ALS 911 transport: AMR and Idyllwild Fire.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 25, 2012)

Jambi said:


> This is even more funny because county fire's ambulance service technically illegal. Only two services have contracts and agreements with county for ALS 911 transport: AMR and Idyllwild Fire.



Not according to REMSA. Cat city, Indio fire, and the cove medics (also fire departments) are able to. There are also some others like CHP Air rescue ops. 

http://www.remsa.us/policy/8102.pdf

They are listed under ALS transport agencies.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 25, 2012)

blittle said:


> What do you ride? I'm guessing a snow mobile since you're talking about snow, haha.
> 
> I've had my eye on an '07 Triumph Scrambler for a while, now. Just been trying to find affordable insurance and then it's bye bye to the Trans Am, been waiting forever to get to say that, lol. I hate that car with a passion, I've put 10k in parts in it, in the last 7 months alone. 15k total since I've owned it, which will be officially one year in 2 days.



Yea that's about time to get rid of that car haha. 

Yea it's a '12 Skidoo Summit 800r 154". She's a beast. So much snow in the last week, best christmas ever haha. Waiting for a can and a rear axle kit. I've got some big plans for her but I'm going to have to replace the jeep before that and I want to put some miles on her before I start really tinkering.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 25, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Yea that's about time to get rid of that car haha.
> 
> Yea it's a '12 Skidoo Summit 800r 154". She's a beast. So much snow in the last week, best christmas ever haha. Waiting for a can and a rear axle kit. I've got some big plans for her but I'm going to have to replace the jeep before that and I want to put some miles on her before I start really tinkering.



All of the parts weren't necessarily 100 percent needed. Most were though. I bought it at 39k miles for 3 grand and I've put it to 51k now. It sat for like 13 years in storage (from 99 to 12), so that's where most of my problems are from, everythings dry rotted, especially out here in AZ. 
I've always wanted to ride a snow mobile, but I've never once even seen snow, so... Little hard, haha. All we get is sand and mud, which is still pretty fun, lol


----------



## Jambi (Dec 25, 2012)

firefite said:


> Not according to REMSA. Cat city, Indio fire, and the cove medics (also fire departments) are able to. There are also some others like CHP Air rescue ops.
> 
> http://www.remsa.us/policy/8102.pdf
> 
> They are listed under ALS transport agencies.



Look here...per state law all transport providers must have these contracts

http://www.rivcoems.org/downloads/downloads_contracts/09IFPDcontract.pdf

http://www.rivcoems.org/downloads/downloads_contracts/0907AMRAmendmentPacketWeb.pdf

County fire has no ambulance agreement with county EMS.  They exist and operate because of political pressures.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 25, 2012)

Isn't there some weird thing with government services that predate the LEMSA system?


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 26, 2012)

NVROB,
http://www.goes.noaa.gov/GSSLOOPS/alir.html

More of same coming for a while. 

Ditto east coasters


----------



## Achilles (Dec 26, 2012)

*Kind of late, but oh well!*

'Twas the night before Christmas and Santa's a wreck...
How to live in a world that's politically correct?
His workers no longer would answer to "Elves",
"Vertically Challenged" they were calling themselves.

And labor conditions at the north pole
Were alleged by the union to stifle the soul.
Four reindeer had vanished, without much propriety,
Released to the wilds by the Humane Society.

And equal employment had made it quite clear
That Santa had better not use just reindeer.
So Dancer and Donner, Comet and Cupid,
Were replaced with 4 pigs, and you know that looked stupid!

The runners had been removed from his sleigh;
The ruts were termed dangerous by the E.P.A.
And people had started to call for the cops
When they heard sled noises on their roof-tops.

Second-hand smoke from his pipe had his workers quite frightened.
His fur trimmed red suit was called "Unenlightened."
And to show you the strangeness of life's ebbs and flows,
Rudolf was suing over unauthorized use of his nose

And had gone on Geraldo, in front of the nation,
Demanding millions in over-due compensation.
So, half of the reindeer were gone; and his wife,
Who suddenly said she'd enough of this life,

Joined a self-help group, packed, and left in a whiz,
Demanding from now on her title was Ms.
And as for the gifts, why, he'd ne'er had a notion
That making a choice could cause so much commotion.

Nothing of leather, nothing of fur,
Which meant nothing for him. And nothing for her.
Nothing that might be construed to pollute.
Nothing to aim. Nothing to shoot.

Nothing that clamored or made lots of noise.
Nothing for just girls. Or just for the boys.
Nothing that claimed to be gender specific.
Nothing that's warlike or non-pacific.

No candy or sweets...they were bad for the tooth.
Nothing that seemed to embellish a truth.
And fairy tales, while not yet forbidden,
Were like Ken and Barbie, better off hidden.

For they raised the hackles of those psychological
Who claimed the only good gift was one ecological.
No baseball, no football...someone could get hurt;
Besides, playing sports exposed kids to dirt.

Dolls were said to be sexist, and should be passe;
And Nintendo would rot your entire brain away.
So Santa just stood there, disheveled, perplexed;
He just could not figure out what to do next.

He tried to be merry, tried to be gay,
But you've got to be careful with that word today.
His sack was quite empty, limp to the ground;
Nothing fully acceptable was to be found.

Something special was needed, a gift that he might
Give to all without angering the left or the right.
A gift that would satisfy, with no indecision,
Each group of people, every religion;

Every ethnicity, every hue,
Everyone, everywhere...even you.
So here is that gift, it's price beyond worth...
"May you and your loved ones enjoy peace on earth."


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 26, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> NVROB,
> http://www.goes.noaa.gov/GSSLOOPS/alir.html
> 
> More of same coming for a while.
> ...



That's what I like to see!

You just made my night, thank you sir.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 26, 2012)

We've got standing water in the fields, the Sacramento River is into the trees along the levee and high under the Capitol Bridge.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 26, 2012)

If my husband uses my razor to shave his fave one more time. I'm gonna cut him with it. Grrrr.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 26, 2012)

That is disgusting Anjel!


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 26, 2012)

Just got called in to work a 12.....yay for double time......not nearly as exciting as the triple time shift I had on Sat night though.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 26, 2012)

Holy faceshot batman. Nothing like a nice morning ride with 160 HP and 6 feet of fresh snow!

I think I got stuck going downhill like 3 times....never had that happen to me before. 

Not stoked to work tonight....maybe I'll call off tomorrow and go riding again


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 26, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Just got called in to work a 12.....yay for double time......not nearly as exciting as the triple time shift I had on Sat night though.



How'd you pull triple time?


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 26, 2012)

we get time and a half plus an alternative day off on holidays. If we get called in with less than 48 hours notice it is double time. My company assigns the days off. I was called in for an OT shift on my Stat day meaning they have to pay me out a 12 hour shift or give me another day off and then double time for the shift as it was late notice.

I think i said that right


----------



## Achilles (Dec 26, 2012)

Anjel said:


> If my husband uses my razor to shave his fave one more time. I'm gonna cut him with it. Grrrr.



Is it snowing up there ? It sure as hell is down here


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 26, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Thankful to be home tonight, waiting for these punk children to give it up and go to sleep. I discovered an audio recording device planted behind the Christmas tree. They might look cute but they are far from innocent.



One year my younger brother discovered that the remote-controlled tree lights ran off the same frequency as his fart machine. So before the party that year, he hid the fart machine in the same room as the tree, and waited for our dad to show off his remote controlled lights. Which also set off the fart machine each time. My brother then slipped the remote to the fart machine to one of the young children at the party and watched them set it off over and over and over...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 26, 2012)

Had a very loud African American patient who's chief complaint was bronchitis. As we load the patient into the back of the ambulance my medic partner says "I ain't got no time for this". I just about fell down from trying not to laugh


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 26, 2012)

firefite said:


> Had a very loud African American patient who's chief complaint was bronchitis. As we load the patient into the back of the ambulance my medic partner says "I ain't got no time for this". I just about fell down from trying not to laugh



That's awesome


----------



## Anjel (Dec 26, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Is it snowing up there ? It sure as hell is down here



Uh ya and I am working. 

FML


----------



## MMiz (Dec 26, 2012)

firefite said:


> Had a very loud African American patient who's chief complaint was bronchitis. As we load the patient into the back of the ambulance my medic partner says "I ain't got no time for this". I just about fell down from trying not to laugh


That's all I've been hearing this year in my classroom.

Me:  Tomorrow you'll have a test on the causes of the American Civil War.  I would suggest you review your study guide, notes, and online resources.
Students: Ain't nobody got time for that

2007: Your Mama (MTV Show)
2008: That's what she said (The Office)
2009: Imma let you finish...
2010: Brah
2011 - Wouldn't know, I worked with adults


----------



## Jambi (Dec 26, 2012)

firefite said:


> Had a very loud African American patient who's chief complaint was bronchitis. As we load the patient into the back of the ambulance my medic partner says "I ain't got no time for this". I just about fell down from trying not to laugh



Oh I would've lost it!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 26, 2012)

MMiz said:


> That's all I've been hearing this year in my classroom.
> 
> Me:  Tomorrow you'll have a test on the causes of the American Civil War.  I would suggest you review your study guide, notes, and online resources.
> Students: Ain't nobody got time for that
> ...




"That's what she said" was my indoc academy's motto, I swear. It followed EVERYTHING.


----------



## Hunter (Dec 26, 2012)

[\rant]

So I just got sent priority 1, to a hospital for an ift patient going from one hospital to another for urinary incontinence. I'm so f ing tired of getting sent lights and sirens for BS ift patients who are stable and have no need for a unit to respond lights and sirens just because our contract with that hospital says we have to be there within a certain time. Management says, "fire rescue does it goes L&S for stubbed toe" but when we ask for better equipment they say "we're not fire rescue" [\end rant]


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 26, 2012)

I feel pretty dumb about now.

We had a patient who had was a known drug abuser, didnt go to the methadone clinic today and his wife called because he was lethargic and having chills.

He wasn't very cooperative so we basically just took him to the ER assuming he too something. He was prescribed OxyContin and Xanax for home use but denied use.

Anyway, at the ER he finally lets us take vitals. SAT 79% on room air, BP 120/80, HR 116 and a temp of 105.0

Womp Womp


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 26, 2012)

firefite said:


> Had a very loud African American patient who's chief complaint was bronchitis. As we load the patient into the back of the ambulance my medic partner says "I ain't got no time for this". I just about fell down from trying not to laugh




Did you offer your patient a cold pop?


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 26, 2012)

Mizzou got a new helicopter. Badass


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 27, 2012)

Even with an engine, and ambo all lit up, flares and my head on a swivel I've almost been hit by two separate cars spinning out of control into two separate scenes on the freeway. When fire freaks out And requests a second engine for blocking you know it was a close call. I'm over tonight, I just want to go home safe, please, that's all I ask. 6 hours in 8 on scenes. Learn to drive people.

Please stay safe out there guys.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 27, 2012)

Made it home safe. The Jeep gets too good of traction, 0430 with sheets of ice for roads that are completely empty usually makes for a fun drive home but nooooope. Jeep is straight planted. Damn AWD and 31" MTs  

More snow's a comin'! Too bad I have to work the rest of the week 



Chase said:


> Mizzou got a new helicopter. Badass



That thing is saweeet!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 27, 2012)

After an icy night of death and destruction. I feel a beer is in order.

Cheers!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 27, 2012)

Anjel said:


> After an icy night of death and destruction. I feel a beer is in order.
> 
> Cheers!



I'll join you in that one. :beerchug:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 27, 2012)

...and my current station is over 48 hours without a dispatch. Traditionally one of the busiest stations, my white cloud has settled directly over us.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 27, 2012)

Glad to be home after yesterday's shift. Only had a total of 3 runs, and only transported 2 of them.  However, during both transports, the ambulance was involved in minor accidents.  Fortunately, only the vehicles involved suffered any damage and none of the humans were any worse off than they were prior to the incidents.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 27, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> ...and my current station is over 48 hours without a dispatch. Traditionally one of the busiest stations, my white cloud has settled directly over us.



Careful what you wish for...


----------



## Jon (Dec 27, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> ...and my current station is over 48 hours without a dispatch. Traditionally one of the busiest stations, my white cloud has settled directly over us.


Judging by your most recent Facebook photo, it would appear you found some work after all.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 27, 2012)

4 in a row, don't you know. 

I don't believe in the "oh no, you said the Q word" curse. It's never really busy enough here to make you crazy. 

On those days when it does get busy, it just reminds me of how good I have it, when I start to think 7 or 8 calls is a crazy busy day, I just remember the regular butt kicking we took where I used to work.


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 27, 2012)

being married to a chef has its perks

Dijon mustard and rosemary crusted rack of lamb, cooked medium rare with rosemary, garlic and butter potatoes


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 27, 2012)

Sigh, my Mom forced me to friend my sister on Facebook (I generally don't want relatives as friends on Facebook anyways... separation of specific areas of my life given the... attitude and demeanor... of different groups I'm involved with) and it's like the right wing derp machine vomited on my news feed (note: it could have easily have been a left wing derp machine as well... derp is derp). 

I'm not sure if I should just stick her on ignore or mock the posts.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 27, 2012)

Mock, definitely mock.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 27, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Mock, definitely mock.



Seconded


----------



## Aprz (Dec 28, 2012)

Third it.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 28, 2012)

I keep liberal hippies as friends on Facebook for the sole purpose of mocking them. It's half the fun of Facebook...


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 28, 2012)

So does anyone know what the significance of Jan 10th, 2013 is? After all, you know they're serious. You know, with the caps lack and the extra exclamation points!(!!!!)

I also refuse to follow any link to InfoWars or the Daily Fail (Mail) that aren't made for the purpose of mocking those sites.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 28, 2012)

Bless me Internet Father, for I have sinned. It's been 20 minutes since my last confession. I just followed a link from my sister to World Net Daily. I hope you can forgive me, because my dead brain cells certainly won't be coming back.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 28, 2012)

At least it wasn't the free Republic...


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 28, 2012)

The madness of my current news feed:







...followed by...





Subtitled: "Please help find a cure for this terrible disease affecting so many Americans!"


...which I responded by linking back...


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 28, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> The madness of my current news feed



In a phrase: Oy vey...


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 28, 2012)

Using interpreter phones in the hospital. 






Alternatively... the CMed radio in Massachusetts.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 28, 2012)

Wait so posting memes runs in the family?


----------



## Tigger (Dec 28, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Alternatively... the CMed radio in Massachusetts.



Torture, torture only.

RN at a hospital down south: "Hey you there in the blue, you didn't call in a note with your patient! Now what am I supposed to do with her?"
Us: "Well we called one in on C-MED."
RN: "What's that?"

After all that work, no soup for you.


----------



## med51fl (Dec 28, 2012)

*Us *- rescue to ED, request to speak to the doctor
*ED* - go ahead rescue
*Us* - Is this the doctor?
*ED* - go ahead rescue
*Us* - we are working a cardiac arrest, blaf, blah, blah...we request orders to stop resuscitation
*ED *- go ahead rescue
*Us* - may I have the doctors name authorizing
*ED* - Authorizing what rescue?
*Us* - stopping resuscitation
*ED* - What resuscitation?
:blink:


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 28, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Sigh, my Mom forced me to friend my sister on Facebook (I generally don't want relatives as friends on Facebook anyways... separation of specific areas of my life given the... attitude and demeanor... of different groups I'm involved with) and it's like the right wing derp machine vomited on my news feed (note: it could have easily have been a left wing derp machine as well... derp is derp).
> 
> I'm not sure if I should just stick her on ignore or mock the posts.



There is a way to limit what you see her. If you're sick of her flooding your feeds, click on her name so that you are brought to her wall. See where it "Friends" "Message" and then has what looks like a gear with a down arrow next to it? Click on the gear, and then click on "Report/Block". A box will pop up with a list of options. Click on the button next to "Unsubscribe from ___", then click on "Confirm". It won't remove her from your friends list, but will keep EVERYTHING she posts off your feed. She won't know you've unsubscribed.

I've had to do that with several relatives. The ones I don't like the public to know I'm related to. I'm sure you know the sort, they're the ones that think 'bigot' is a compliment.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 28, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> There is a way to limit what you see her. If you're sick of her flooding your feeds, click on her name so that you are brought to her wall. See where it "Friends" "Message" and then has what looks like a gear with a down arrow next to it? Click on the gear, and then click on "Report/Block". A box will pop up with a list of options. Click on the button next to "Unsubscribe from ___", then click on "Confirm". It won't remove her from your friends list, but will keep EVERYTHING she posts off your feed. She won't know you've unsubscribed.
> 
> I've had to do that with several relatives. The ones I don't like the public to know I'm related to. I'm sure you know the sort, they're the ones that think 'bigot' is a compliment.



On top of this, I don't 100% remember how, but you can block them from seeing your posts without removing them from your list, also. I've had to do this with a few family members


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 28, 2012)

I try to avoid blocking family members, but I've had to for a couple that would post racial stuff right on my wall, and wouldn't stop when asked. At first I tried just deleting their posts, but that just seemed to encourage them to post more. 

I haven't tried limiting who sees what I post, because with the size of my family, someone is bound to see it or hear of it somehow. The easier solution for me was to just not post stuff on facebook unless it didn't matter who saw it.


----------



## MissK (Dec 28, 2012)

I thought that the process of buying a house would be fun, but this kinda sucks. Make an offer, wait, get a counter offer, wait, counter again, wait.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 28, 2012)

Anyone know of a emt job in cali?  I spent a butt load of money w/o checking for how much and how many job openings there are in the area.  Because of my school debt and because ems is my calling though I have never worked in it the job should pay tons.  

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 28, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> I try to avoid blocking family members, but I've had to for a couple that would post racial stuff right on my wall, and wouldn't stop when asked. At first I tried just deleting their posts, but that just seemed to encourage them to post more.
> 
> I haven't tried limiting who sees what I post, because with the size of my family, someone is bound to see it or hear of it somehow. The easier solution for me was to just not post stuff on facebook unless it didn't matter who saw it.


Doesn't help when friends put stuff on your wall that your family doesn't need to see, haha.
I have no family added anymore, besides my sister. But she hangs out with me and my friends, anyways, because my best friend is dating her. Which I don't particularly like, but he's better than the last guy, so...
But there was more than a few times when they posted pictures and tagged me in stuff and my family saw it.
Like one time when me and my friend went to the drag strip for me to race; it's a huge party scene at this place though and there's a wet t shirt contest, so he snapped a pic and tagged me in it, without me knowing. I get a text like 30 minutes from my mom and I read it and I go "what picture is she talking about?" and show my friend and he's like "ohhh, I tagged you in a pic of the contest."
Deleted all my family members after that incident, haha.


----------



## med51fl (Dec 28, 2012)

MissK said:


> I thought that the process of buying a house would be fun, but this kinda sucks. Make an offer, wait, get a counter offer, wait, counter again, wait.



Probaly one of the most stressful, pain in the butt things you will ever do.  Good luck.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 28, 2012)

I forgot to delete my Ex-Gf's mom from my facebook. Its awkward when she liked a picture of me making out with a bartender at my graduation party.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 28, 2012)

My view from my quarters this morning. 

I'm loving this camp gig.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 28, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> There is a way to limit what you see her. If you're sick of her flooding your feeds, click on her name so that you are brought to her wall. See where it "Friends" "Message" and then has what looks like a gear with a down arrow next to it? Click on the gear, and then click on "Report/Block". A box will pop up with a list of options. Click on the button next to "Unsubscribe from ___", then click on "Confirm". It won't remove her from your friends list, but will keep EVERYTHING she posts off your feed. She won't know you've unsubscribed.
> 
> I've had to do that with several relatives. The ones I don't like the public to know I'm related to. I'm sure you know the sort, they're the ones that think 'bigot' is a compliment.



...or there's the "ignore posts from this user" option. It's just a question of how spammy it gets versus how much fun I can have with it. 



blittle said:


> On top of this, I don't 100% remember how, but you  can block them from seeing your posts without removing them from your  list, also. I've had to do this with a few family members



Lists and privacy settings are your friends. One of the problems with healthcare is that there can be a lot of shop talk... and the general public doesn't really like hearing medical shop talk.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 28, 2012)

You know I was noticing that I am friends with most of the mods.  Guess being a friend allows them to keep a closer eye on me?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 28, 2012)

medic417 said:


> You know I was noticing that I am friends with most of the mods.  Guess being a friend allows them to keep a closer eye on me?



Yep.h34r:


----------



## medic417 (Dec 28, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Yep.h34r:



And for all this time I thought all those private messages were because we were friends.  Guess I should have realized words like infraction and warning are not used often by friends.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 28, 2012)

medic417 said:


> And for all this time I thought all those private messages were because we were friends.  Guess I should have realized words like infraction and warning are not used often by friends.



They are...

Bans, on the other hand, aren't.  :lol:


----------



## Achilles (Dec 28, 2012)

medic417 said:


> And for all this time I thought all those private messages were because we were friends.  Guess I should have realized words like infraction and warning are not used often by friends.



I'm going to try and drop my to impeding traffic :lol:


----------



## medic417 (Dec 28, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> They are...
> 
> Bans, on the other hand, aren't.  :lol:



Hey now that ban term is not allowed around here, proper terminology is involuntary vacation, of which it seems I have had in the past if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 28, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Hey now that ban term is not allowed around here, proper terminology is involuntary vacation, of which it seems I have had in the past if my memory serves me correctly.



Isn't it about that time of year for another vacation?


----------



## medic417 (Dec 28, 2012)

firefite said:


> Isn't it about that time of year for another vacation?



Probably.  I just looked and while I have multiple pages of infractions, warnings, etc I have been good since January, receiving none.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 28, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Probably.  I just looked and while I have multiple pages of infractions, warnings, etc I have been good since January, receiving none.



Pages? :blink:


----------



## medic417 (Dec 28, 2012)

firefite said:


> Pages? :blink:



Apparently I was not always nice and kind like I am now.:unsure:


----------



## Aprz (Dec 28, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Anyone know of a emt job in cali?  I spent a butt load of money w/o checking for how much and how many job openings there are in the area.  Because of my school debt and because ems is my calling though I have never worked in it the job should pay tons.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


That sounds familiar.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 28, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Apparently I was not always nice and kind like I am now.:unsure:



Pretty sure I jut saw your nose grow :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 28, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Probably.  I just looked and while I have multiple pages of infractions, warnings, etc I have been good since January, receiving none.




I've been good since my last infraction.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 28, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I've been good since my last infraction.



That's what they all say.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 28, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> That's what they all say.




Isn't it always true though?


----------



## medic417 (Dec 28, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> That's what they all say.



Is that like saying I only had 2 beers officer?:lol:


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 28, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I've been good since my last infraction.



Me too, my last one was a little more stern than previous ones.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 28, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I've been good since my last infraction.





Chase said:


> Me too, my last one was a little more stern than previous ones.



It just so happens I'm in a position to rectify this oversight if you'd like


----------



## Achilles (Dec 28, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> It just so happens I'm in a position to rectify this oversight if you'd like



I see you're a CL again. Congrats!


----------



## medic417 (Dec 28, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> It just so happens I'm in a position to rectify this oversight if you'd like



Who did you bump off to get the power back?h34r:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 28, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Who did you bump off to get the power back?h34r:



Nah they said all I have to do is ban at least 15 members and I'm golden. I've decided the only fair way to do it is ban the first 15 people who mention the fact that I'm a CL again


----------



## medic417 (Dec 28, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Nah they said all I have to do is ban at least 15 members and I'm golden. I've decided the only fair way to do it is ban the first 15 people who mention the fact that I'm a CL again



Good thing I didn't mention it then.:rofl:


----------



## JDub (Dec 28, 2012)

Well pretty sure I will be going to court about a call. Now just to see how long until it happens.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 28, 2012)

I hate people... Just went out to the grocery store to grab a movie from Redbox (34 miles, round trip for me). One of the highways is under construction, but I'm still going 65, what it used to be, even though it's a 35. This guy is riding my :censored: the whole time we're driving down it. Literally can't see anything besides headlights. Pissed me off enough I dropped to 55. Started swerving around trying to pass in a no passing, drops back, then floors it and starts riding it again. I drop down to 35. 
Eventually we get to the off ramp and he gets so close to me that when I dropped the clutch and rolled back a little, I rolled into him. I point for him to pull off and when we start to go, he scrapes me again. I pull off and he slams the gas and passes me without stopping. I'm like, dude... You're in a Suburban... I'm in a Trans Am... I can catch you... So I pull up to read his plates and he brake checks me. I call non-emergency to call the plates and tell them he hit me and they say "we have a cop a few miles down the road, we'll pull him over when he gets there. Just stay on the phone and keep me constant on your position."
I'm like alright, so I see the cop eventually flick on lights, so I put on emergency and pull over with them. Had to deal with that for like 2 1/2 hours... 
The guy was _wayyy_ drunk. Cop wouldn't tell me what it was, but I heard him say ".2- something or other" to the guy that hit me.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 28, 2012)

JDub said:


> Well pretty sure I will be going to court about a call. Now just to see how long until it happens.



Witness or defendant?


----------



## JDub (Dec 28, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Witness or defendant?



Defendant I guess, I wasn't the one running the call though.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 28, 2012)

That sucks.  Probably best not to mention any more here.


----------



## JDub (Dec 28, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> That sucks.  Probably best not to mention any more here.



Yeah I won't.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 28, 2012)

blittle said:


> I hate people... Just went out to the grocery store to grab a movie from Redbox (34 miles, round trip for me). One of the highways is under construction, but I'm still going 65, what it used to be, even though it's a 35. This guy is riding my :censored: the whole time we're driving down it. Literally can't see anything besides headlights. Pissed me off enough I dropped to 55. Started swerving around trying to pass in a no passing, drops back, then floors it and starts riding it again. I drop down to 35.
> Eventually we get to the off ramp and he gets so close to me that when I dropped the clutch and rolled back a little, I rolled into him. I point for him to pull off and when we start to go, he scrapes me again. I pull off and he slams the gas and passes me without stopping. I'm like, dude... You're in a Suburban... I'm in a Trans Am... I can catch you... So I pull up to read his plates and he brake checks me. I call non-emergency to call the plates and tell them he hit me and they say "we have a cop a few miles down the road, we'll pull him over when he gets there. Just stay on the phone and keep me constant on your position."
> I'm like alright, so I see the cop eventually flick on lights, so I put on emergency and pull over with them. Had to deal with that for like 2 1/2 hours...
> The guy was _wayyy_ drunk. Cop wouldn't tell me what it was, but I heard him say ".2- something or other" to the guy that hit me.



You drove 34 miles to go to redbox and rent a movie for a $1? And you are going to bring it back too?

Heard of Netflix?


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 28, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> You drove 34 miles to go to redbox and rent a movie for a $1? And you are going to bring it back too?
> 
> Heard of Netflix?


Don't have enough internet. We live in the middle of nowhere so we can't get land line dsl. As it is, it's $80 a month for 5 gigs of Hughes net. Only thing out here, besides Verizon Mifi, but we're on contract.
Netflix uses like 1 gig per movie.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 28, 2012)

Netflix also mails movies to you.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 29, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Netflix also mails movies to you.


Yeah, I'm fine with Redbox, though. Between me and my parents, normally one of us has to go in to town once a day, anyways and we just pick them up and return them then. It's rare that we make a special trip for that. So, it's not too bad.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 29, 2012)

blittle said:


> Yeah, I'm fine with Redbox, though. Between me and my parents, normally one of us has to go in to town once a day, anyways and we just pick them up and return them then. It's rare that we make a special trip for that. So, it's not too bad.



I could never imagine living in such a remote area.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 29, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I could never imagine living in such a remote area.


I could never imagine living in such a busy city... Goes both ways, hahaha. Least out here we can ride our horses/ quads, without trailering them miles first.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 29, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I could never imagine living in such a remote area.



It's actually pretty nice, no trains, no lights (easy to see stars) 
Your neighbors can be a a few miles away, just peace and quiet. 
Until.
A stranger calls.....


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 29, 2012)

Achilles said:


> It's actually pretty nice, no trains, no lights (easy to see stars)
> Your neighbors can be a a few miles away, just peace and quiet.
> Until.
> A stranger calls.....



Actually the main road out here has a train track for freights right next to it. I kinda like it, though. 
We aren't so far out to where we don't have neighbors, though. Each house in our area sits on 3 acres, so they're relatively close. 
I'm also less than 2 miles from the drag strip, so not much peace and quiet on the weekends, but that's ok, because I'm normally running with them. Lol.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 29, 2012)

I've been in Vegas for 1.5 hours, and I already want to kill my friends. Does somebody want to come fly me back to Oregon?


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 29, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I've been in Vegas for 1.5 hours, and I already want to kill my friends. Does somebody want to come fly me back to Oregon?



Woah. Did anybody else not get their invite?


----------



## fast65 (Dec 29, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Woah. Did anybody else not get their invite?



I'm sorry, I assumed nobody else wanted to hangout with me


----------



## Achilles (Dec 29, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I've been in Vegas for 1.5 hours, and I already want to kill my friends. Does somebody want to come fly me back to Oregon?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 29, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Woah. Did anybody else not get their invite?



I didn't get mine either....


----------



## Anjel (Dec 29, 2012)

We clinicals tonight. 

I am making serious effort not to dislike nurses. 

I think we bonded tonight though lol

We had a pt who came in having an inferior MI. It was a textbook EKG. He goes to the cath lab everything is A OK. 

Then they call the insurance company to get an ICU auth. The insurance says no because his troponin levels don't meet his criteria and they request him to be discharged, and to follow up with his doctor.

Riiiigggghhhttt. That didn't go over well.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 29, 2012)

So, I just read an article on Yahoo and a parent of one of the survivors of the Sandy Hook shooting is suing the school district for $100 million. Their kid wasn't even injured.
The claim states "the school/ state/ board of education failed to protect the school from forseeable harm."
I'm sorry, but how was the shooting "forseeable"? 
That article almost makes me sick to my stomach... If my kid survived that, I would be on my knees thanking God, not putting out my tin cup...


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 29, 2012)

Anjel said:


> because his troponin levels don't meet his criteria and they request him to be discharged



Well obviously you should have waited longer before sending him to the CCL, Duh.


Did he really need ICU level care? The majority of our STEMI patients come right to the floor post cath. They only go to the ICU if they got an IABP or need critical care pressors.


Non EMS question: Why would we check BUN/Creat post cardiac cath? What does Mucomyst have to do with that.

Also, what are some post cath complications?


----------



## Aidey (Dec 29, 2012)

Contrast dye


----------



## Clare (Dec 29, 2012)

So I had a random dream where I vividly saw my untimely demise.

This is most concerning ... especially considering I am trying to get back to sleep!


----------



## Jon (Dec 29, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Contrast dye


Or, in contrast, die.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 29, 2012)

Got all new proposed protocols in my volunteer region, with added meds, and of course the intubation one is still

"medication facilitated intubation."


Smh...

Why do we bother. Do it right or don't do it at all.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 29, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I could never imagine living in such a remote area.



Remote I was thinking why the heck would he live so close to the city.

I like living where no one is around.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 29, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Netflix also mails movies to you.



If its like some of the rural areas in Texas you usually have to drive in to town to get to the P.O box anyway.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 29, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Remote I was thinking why the heck would he live so close to the city.
> 
> I like living where no one is around.



Same here.  I like living an hour away from the nearest McDonalds.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 29, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Same here.  I like living an hour away from the nearest McDonalds.



I have anxiety attacks when driving out to the burbs. All those big lawns freak me out.


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 29, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I've been in Vegas for 1.5 hours, and I already want to kill my friends. Does somebody want to come fly me back to Oregon?



Don't drive anywhere. No one in this town knows how to drive.


----------



## Hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Going on a crusie for the first time. It's f.ing huge!!! >.> so exited needed a vacation


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 29, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Remote I was thinking why the heck would he live so close to the city.
> 
> I like living where no one is around.


You can't even count the "town" I was talking about as a big city, either. It's a retirement city, so everyone that lives there is over 60. So, most of the businesses there are golfing ranges, a dealership that sells golf carts, etc...


----------



## Anjel (Dec 29, 2012)

Chase said:


> Well obviously you should have waited longer before sending him to the CCL, Duh.
> 
> 
> Did he really need ICU level care? The majority of our STEMI patients come right to the floor post cath. They only go to the ICU if they got an IABP or need critical care pressors.
> ...



They couldn't get his pulse ox up past 78%. He had pulmonary fibrosis and He was on BIPAP. I think they were trying to get an ICU bed for the monitoring he required. 

And I am assuming you would check those labs for renal function after the body is trying to filter out the dye. 

The nurses were telling me that the major complications are blood clots and internal/external bleeding. Also a possibility for stroke. They had him on a heparin and nitro drip. He also got 2g of magnesium and 25meq of potassium. I think that was the dose. 

And why is mucomyst given post cath? Isn't that what they give for Tylenol OD?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 29, 2012)

Anjel said:


> And why is mucomyst given post cath? Isn't that what they give for Tylenol OD?




It is (N-acetylcysteine), but it also has the possibility (the literature is incredibly mixed apparently) to decrease contrast induced nephropathy.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 29, 2012)

Anjel said:


> They couldn't get his pulse ox up past 78%. He had pulmonary fibrosis and He was on BIPAP. I think they were trying to get an ICU bed for the monitoring he required.
> 
> And I am assuming you would check those labs for renal function after the body is trying to filter out the dye.
> 
> ...



Then IMO the trops do not have anything to do with the equation since they are seeking ICU monitoring for respiratory distress and not MI complications. Even in that situation they would still be stuck on our floor until they got intubated which really sucks when you have 4 patients. 

That is correct, you can actually get something called contrast-induced nephropathy. 

Ya bleeds/clots are a major concern. Usually they will develop a hematomas at the insertion site but can have retroperitoneal bleed which can get ugly. Strokes are less common but I have seen a couple. A few other rare complications are perforation of an artery or re-occlusion of a coronary vessel. 

Yes it is, but it apparently has some renal protective properties as well. As JPNIV pointed out the evidence is mixed. I still see it ordered occasionally.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 29, 2012)

The more I hang around in the ER, the more interested I become in nursing.

I like knowing how and why things happen. Not only just how to keep the person stable until we get to the hospital.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 29, 2012)

Going to a sports medicine doctor (one of the best in Texas supposedly) who referred me to an occupational therapist. Therapist pulls out these dinky rubber bands and I'm giggling cuz 6 months ago I was hitting the gym twice a day and throwing steel around like a gorilla in a samsonite commercial. Really you want me to stretch these rubber bands all the way out wow.

I am no longer giggling. After using them my back feels like jello. These rubber bands have become my nemesis. Rubber bands I will *crush you*.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 29, 2012)

I just noticed BBG = CL again.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 29, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I just noticed BBG = CL again.



Involuntary vaycay for you!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 29, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I just noticed BBG = CL again.



And we have a third winner! *down comes the hammer* j/k


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 29, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I just noticed BBG = CL again.



Wow!  BBG is a CL again?  I couldn't see what color his name is because I was on tapatalk.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 29, 2012)

Anjel said:


> The more I hang around in the ER, the more interested I become in nursing.
> 
> I like knowing how and why things happen. Not only just how to keep the person stable until we get to the hospital.



You should try to shadow in an ICU. I am particularity fond of CT/CV ICU. There is nothing quite like managing a post op CABG patient with an open chest, Vented, IABP, and Multiple pressors/drips for 12 hours.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 29, 2012)

Chase said:


> You should try to shadow in an ICU. I am particularity fond of CT/CV ICU. There is nothing quite like managing a post op CABG patient with an open chest, Vented, IABP, and Multiple pressors/drips for 12 hours.



I have 16 hrs in either the ICU or CCU. I'll be doing those soon.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 29, 2012)

It's funny, the more time I spend in the ED, the happier I am that I didn't take everyone's advice and go to nursing school. 

I love the idea of Critical Care nursing, but the thought of working with catty, snotty, burnt out nurses everyday makes me want to jab a pen in my eye. 

At least when I'm on the medic unit, I can go out in the apparatus bay when I need some peace and quiet.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 29, 2012)

Anjel said:


> Involuntary vaycay for you!





bigbaldguy said:


> And we have a third winner! *down comes the hammer* j/k





abckidsmom said:


> Wow!  BBG is a CL again?  I couldn't see what color his name is because I was on tapatalk.



And a fourth and its another mod.  Wonder has the bigger ban button?:rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 29, 2012)

medic417 said:


> And a fourth and its another mod.  Wonder has the bigger ban button?:rofl:



Nope no good. Our buttons are like particle accelerators if you cross the streams… It would be bad…


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 29, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> You drove 34 miles to go to redbox and rent a movie for a $1? And you are going to bring it back too?
> Heard of Netflix?



Nearest Redbox to where I live is a 20 minute drive one-way.



ffemt8978 said:


> Same here.  I like living an hour away from the nearest McDonalds.



Ok, I'm not quite that bad. Nearest McDonalds takes me 50 minutes to get to.

Yup, I'm another one living out in the sticks.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Nope no good. Our buttons are like particle accelerators if you cross the streams… It would be bad…



It's like the _Avada Kedavra_ curse.  The streams would battle and the winner would live, but be left as a horcrux that the other would need to kill in order to get de-banned.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 29, 2012)

medic417 said:


> And a fourth and its another mod.  Wonder has the bigger ban button?:rofl:



I do.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 29, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I do.



He's a moderator among moderators.  You should see the mess whenever we do something wrong.  Smileys everywhere, with asterisks and pound signs all over the floor.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 29, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> He's a moderator among moderators.  You should see the mess whenever we do something wrong.  Smileys everywhere, with asterisks and pound signs all over the floor.



And where do you think he gets the smilies from?


----------



## medic417 (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh crap mod wars has started.  Run away fast everyone.:blink:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 29, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I do.



You don't have a ban button you have one of those huge floor levers like you see in old Frankenstein movies complete with sparks flying off of it as you manically slam it down as a wolf howls in the night and the lights flicker.



Chimpie said:


> And where do you think he gets the smilies from?



The big smilie storage cabinet next to the CL break room?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 29, 2012)

Last shift before vacation. Let's see if something happens.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 29, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Last shift before vacation. Let's see if something happens.



Besides an urgent trip to the restroom?


----------



## medic417 (Dec 29, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Besides an urgent trip to the restroom?



Thought that was already the upchuck?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 29, 2012)

Mock it if you want... but a WaWa Turkey Bowl is pretty damn good.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 29, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Mock it if you want... but a WaWa Turkey Bowl is pretty damn good.



And it comes pre-digested for your convenience.


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 29, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Mock it if you want... but a WaWa Turkey Bowl is pretty damn good.



Isn't WaWa a convenience store? 

I'm sorry, unless its chips, beef jerky, or a slushie, I don't buy food at the same place I gas my car. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: For reference, even the doctored up promotional photo of the turkey bowl isn't really appetizing. (http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5167/5230404256_04faa431db.jpg)


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 29, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Isn't WaWa a convenience store?
> 
> I'm sorry, unless its chips, beef jerky, or a slushie, I don't buy food at the same place I gas my car.
> 
> ...



No, it's a grocery store. I'd never heard of it so I googled it when he posted it out of curiosity.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 29, 2012)

A convenience store is just that. A small store that carries essentials and junk food. There is a big difference between a gas station with 1 cooler of soda and 1 shelf of dusty candy bars and some of the nicer convenience stores.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 29, 2012)

Is there a way to change it, so that I don't get emailed every time someone posts a new reply? I just cleared my inbox and I have 80 emails in the past 2 days..


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 29, 2012)

blittle said:


> Is there a way to change it, so that I don't get emailed every time someone posts a new reply? I just cleared my inbox and I have 80 emails in the past 2 days..



User CP -> List Subscriptions. Select them all, then at the bottom change to 'No Email Notification'.

Then go User CP -> Edit Options. Under 'Default Thread Subscription Mode' select 'No Email Notification'.

Done!


----------



## MMiz (Dec 29, 2012)

blittle said:


> Is there a way to change it, so that I don't get emailed every time someone posts a new reply? I just cleared my inbox and I have 80 emails in the past 2 days..


I just unsubscribed you from all past threads but you'll need to follow dbo789's suggestion for future threads.


----------



## throcktharock (Dec 29, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> It's like the _Avada Kedavra_ curse.  The streams would battle and the winner would live, but be left as a horcrux that the other would need to kill in order to get de-banned.



I love the Harry Potter reference.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 29, 2012)

First time out riding this season. 60 degree clear weather, it was perfect. Laid the bike over once and crashed once. Broke some of the plastics on my bike but I have spare pieces, so no harm.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 30, 2012)

Aidey said:


> A convenience store is just that. A small store that carries essentials and junk food. There is a big difference between a gas station with 1 cooler of soda and 1 shelf of dusty candy bars and some of the nicer convenience stores.




...and in the Free States we even have alcohol... including the ones at the gas station.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 30, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...and in the Free States we even have alcohol... including the ones at the gas station.



I always thought it was odd that the law is no drinking and driving yet you can get booze while you fuel up.  Things that make you go hmmmm.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 30, 2012)

medic417 said:


> I always thought it was odd that the law is no drinking and driving yet you can get booze while you fuel up.  Things that make you go hmmmm.



New Hampshire puts gigantic state owned liquor stores in highway rest areas, sends the right message right?


----------



## Aprz (Dec 30, 2012)

My ban button is bigger than all of your guys ban buttons!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 30, 2012)

Aprz said:


> My ban button is bigger than all of your guys ban buttons!



Is that a challenge?


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 30, 2012)

medic417 said:


> I always thought it was odd that the law is no drinking and driving yet you can get booze while you fuel up.  Things that make you go hmmmm.



And bars have parking lots.


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 30, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Is that a challenge?



In case anyone is already searching for ffemt8978's 2013 Christmas gift...






I hear it has a nice little 'jail door slamming shut' sound effect too.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 30, 2012)

It's almost like the phrase "ban button" is being used in place of a different noun.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 30, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> It's almost like the phrase "ban button" is being used in place of a different noun.



Such as the tool used by the Norse god of thunder?


----------



## Aprz (Dec 30, 2012)

I need to start taking notes from JPINFV.


----------



## Clare (Dec 30, 2012)

I can't sleep and have to be up in a few hours, this stinks, who knows any decent bedtime stories?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 30, 2012)

Clare said:


> I can't sleep and have to be up in a few hours, this stinks, who knows any decent bedtime stories?



There was once a bottle of benadryl...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 30, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> There was once a bottle of benadryl...



50 mg of benadryl PO + a glass of red wine = nighty night

Theme of the last two nights has been pediatrics. Specifically febrile seizures. 4  of em. Last lil guy had a rectal temp of 104.8...poor kid


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 30, 2012)

NV, she actually wants to wake up in a few hours. Not sleep through the new year.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 30, 2012)

throcktharock said:


> I love the Harry Potter reference.



I was counting on you to get it, dear.  Hope you had a nice Christmas.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 30, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> NV, she actually wants to wake up in a few hours. Not sleep through the new year.



25mg.


----------



## mediclife (Dec 30, 2012)

medic417 said:


> I always thought it was odd that the law is no drinking and driving yet you can get booze while you fuel up.  Things that make you go hmmmm.



In Louisiana we have drive-thur daiquiris and it not a open container unless the straw is in with the paper completely removed


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 30, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> NV, she actually wants to wake up in a few hours. Not sleep through the new year.





NYMedic828 said:


> 25mg.



'nuff said. :lol:


----------



## Achilles (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone here proficient at math?

If it's 90' to first base (base distance is equal) and 60.5' from the pitchers mound to home plate. What is the distance from the pitchers mound to first base?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 30, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Anyone here proficient at math?
> 
> If it's 90' to first base (base distance is equal) and 60.5' from the pitchers mound to home plate. What is the distance from the pitchers mound to first base?



When it comes to math, I am the guy in the black shirt. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdxEAt91D7k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 30, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Anyone here proficient at math?
> 
> If it's 90' to first base (base distance is equal) and 60.5' from the pitchers mound to home plate. What is the distance from the pitchers mound to first base?



LMGTFY
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_distance_between_the_pitcher's_mound_and_first_base


----------



## Achilles (Dec 30, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> LMGTFY
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_distance_between_the_pitcher's_mound_and_first_base



I know the answer I'm seeing if anyone else here knows the answer.
Btw I'm still mad at you so don't make me laugh


----------



## Achilles (Dec 30, 2012)

6/2(2+1)=X
Is the answer to this 1?


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 30, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Anyone here proficient at math?
> 
> If it's 90' to first base (base distance is equal) and 60.5' from the pitchers mound to home plate. What is the distance from the pitchers mound to first base?



About 63'.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 30, 2012)

Two days left until my retirement from NYC EMS.

So excited.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 30, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Anyone here proficient at math?
> 
> If it's 90' to first base (base distance is equal) and 60.5' from the pitchers mound to home plate. What is the distance from the pitchers mound to first base?


1. I hate you.

2. Even if 1st base and the pitcher's plate is reduced to a point, it still isn't a right triangle. Close, but not exactly. 

3. It's not actually 90 feet between each base. The base path starts at the point of home plate. It's 90 feet from there to the rear outside corner of first and third base (by rule, all bases and home plate are entirely within fair territory). It's 90 feet from that point to the center second base. This is covered, including diagrams, in the Official Rules of Baseball 1.04 (OBR 1.04).

4. To take into account the size of the base and the size of the pitchers plate and those effects on the distance, I considered it a straight line between them. Per 2, this is technically wrong, but the size difference that this assumption makes is insignificant. 

5. What we know per OBR: The distance between the middle of 2nd base to the point of the plate. The distance from the point of the plate to the edge of the pitchers plate, the distance from the point to the rear of 1st and 3rd base, and the distance from the rear of 1st and 3rd base to 2nd base. We know the distance from 1st and 3rd base using that point. We know the size of the base, and the size of the pitchers plate. 

We know that the center of the pitcher's plate is on the line between home plate and 2nd base.

To calculate the distance, what you need is a 90 degree angle. That triangle is formed from the middle point of the diamond to the rear corner of 1st base, (call this distance A), middle of the diamond to the pitchers plate (B), and the distance from the pitchers plate to 1st base (C, unknown).

A^2+B^2=C^2
C= 63.702.

The pitchers plate, by rule, is 2 feet wide (24 inches). Half of that is 1 foot. 

The base is, by rule, 15 inches on each side. We need to length across. 15^2+15^2 = C^2
C=21 inches =1.75 feet. 

63.702-1-1.75=60.952 feet = 60 feet, 11.4 inches. 

I still hate you for this.

I've attached a picture of the dimensions. The right triangle symbol in the center of field/first base/pitchers plate is on the wrong end and I had to redo some of the math because of that (otherwise I'd submit all of my work, but it's wrong and I ended up redoing it), but it gives an idea of the dimensions and the triangle I used to find the distance.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 30, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Two days left until my retirement from NYC EMS.
> 
> So excited.



Stay safe.


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 30, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Two days left until my retirement from NYC EMS.
> 
> So excited.



How many minutes?

(when you know that, the end is near.)


----------



## saskvolunteer (Dec 30, 2012)

Final day of two weeks on the beach underway now. Then back to the 30 below temps back home!


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 30, 2012)

The best part about being in medical school with an insanely long last name is when the following inevitable conversation will occur. 

"Is Dr. Plsdlkfhski here?"
"Doctor Who?"


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 30, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> How many minutes?
> 
> (when you know that, the end is near.)



After waiting almost 4 years I lost track.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 30, 2012)

achilles said:


> 6/2(2+1)=x
> is the answer to this 1?



x=1


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 30, 2012)

Anjel said:


> x=1




Its 9.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 30, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> 1. I hate you.
> 
> 2. Even if 1st base and the pitcher's plate is reduced to a point, it still isn't a right triangle. Close, but not exactly.
> 
> ...



You have a problem.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 30, 2012)

Aidey said:


> You have a problem.




_*A*_ problem? As in one?


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 30, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Its 9.



BEDMAS to the rescue.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 30, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Its 9.



I was in between the two lol

I forgot you can divide first if it comes first in the equation.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 30, 2012)

Anjel said:


> I was in between the two lol
> 
> I forgot you can divide first if it comes first in the equation.



Anything not in ( ) is left to right. 

6/2=3(3)=9


----------



## Anjel (Dec 30, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Anything not in ( ) is left to right.
> 
> 6/2=3(3)=9



What about PEMDAS!!!?

So 

4+4-5(3+4)*6

() then * then + then -


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 30, 2012)

Multiplication/division and addition/subtraction have the same priority in their respective groups.

Edit:
=6/2(2+1)
=6/2(3)
=3(3)
=9.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 30, 2012)

Anjel said:


> What about PEMDAS!!!?
> 
> So
> 
> ...



It's been a while but I think multiplication and division don't supersede one another by order in equation? I forget. Been years.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 30, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> It's been a while but I think multiplication and division don't supersede one another by order in equation? I forget. Been years.



They don't. If you have multiplication and division in the same problem then you work left to right.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 30, 2012)

Achilles said:


> 6/2(2+1)=X
> Is the answer to this 1?



x=1

Now, to be a smarty....  It depends on how you read it.

Option 1: 6 over 2(2+1)
You would add the (2+1) which equals 3.
You then have 2(3) which means multiply 2x3 which equals 6, which leaves you with 6 over 6, or 6 divided by 6, which of course equals 1.

Option 2: 6 ÷ 2(2+1)
You would add the (2+1) which equals 3.
You could then read it as 6 divided by 2 times 3.
So 6 ÷ 2 = 3, then 3 x 3 which equals 9.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 30, 2012)

firefite said:


> They don't. If you have multiplication and division in the same problem then you work left to right.



But multiplication and division both come before addition and subtraction.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 30, 2012)

Anjel said:


> But multiplication and division both come before addition and subtraction.



I know. That's why I only said it about multiplication and division. I was too lazy to put the + and - come after it but in the same working order of left to right.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 30, 2012)

The answer is 9
6 divided by 2 is the same as 6 over 2, they both reduce to 3.

Excuse me while I go have some Pi which equals 3.14159


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]52CzD31SqaM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 30, 2012)

If people would just learn to use ÷ instead of / then....


----------



## Achilles (Dec 30, 2012)

[/QUOTE] 

2√7

I'm enjoying this, i haven't done this kind of math since HS. :mellow:


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 30, 2012)

achilles said:


> jpinfv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




a^2+b^2=x^2

3^2=9
4^2=16
9+16=25
x^2=25
x=5


----------



## Achilles (Dec 30, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> a^2+b^2=x^2
> 
> 3^2=9
> 4^2=16
> ...


wow duh! 
had 28 for c^2. :sad:


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 30, 2012)

Anjel said:


> But multiplication and division both come before addition and subtraction.



Yes, but if there is both multiplication and division you work left to right, following exponents, or rather in this problem, parenthetical problems.
I like how like a freshman algebra level problem has cause like 3 pages of people trying to work it out XD


----------



## medic417 (Dec 30, 2012)

*ban buses they kill large numbers of people.*


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 30, 2012)

Achilles said:


> wow duh!
> had 28 for c^2. :sad:



Where did c come from in that equation jpinfv posted?

a^2+b^2=x^2


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 30, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Two days left until my retirement from NYC EMS.
> 
> So excited.



Awesome, congrats! I just met a recently retired NY medic on the plane but I didn't get his name. He was heading to Vegas 

Where you going first?


----------



## Achilles (Dec 30, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Where did c come from in that equation jpinfv posted?
> 
> a^2+b^2=x^2



Because the equation is a^2+b^2=C^2


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 30, 2012)

If one of my fellow stews calls in sick tomorrow and I can snag the hours before anyone else I will for 3 blessed days make just a little more than the most senior pilot in our company. I don't even want the money I just want a pay check showing a 3 digit hourly rate on it so I can leave it lying around when women come over. Is that wrong


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 30, 2012)

:blink:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 30, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Because the equation is a^2+b^2=C^2



Not the equation JPINFV posted.

Mistaken variables will always mess you up.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 30, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> If one of my fellow stews calls in sick tomorrow and I can snag the hours before anyone else I will for 3 blessed days make just a little more than the most senior pilot in our company. I don't even want the money I just want a pay check showing a 3 digit hourly rate on it so I can leave it lying around when women come over. Is that wrong



That'd get you into my pa....errr 

Hahaha.

3 digit hourly is impressive, sir. How much OT have you worked this pay period? :blink:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 31, 2012)

NVRob said:


> That'd get you into my pa....errr
> 
> Hahaha.
> 
> 3 digit hourly is impressive, sir. How much OT have you worked this pay period? :blink:



None this month, it's all been straight time. It's just the three days that will be at double time and a half. If I was a harder worker honestly I'd be able to retire already but alas I'm just to damn lazy.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> None this month, it's all been straight time. It's just the three days that will be at double time and a half. If I was a harder worker honestly I'd be able to retire already but alas I'm just to damn lazy.



That would be ....triple time?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 31, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Where did c come from in that equation jpinfv posted?
> 
> a^2+b^2=x^2




Classically it's a^2+b^2=c^2, however since we had already defined the unknown as being "x" and given numbers for "a" and "b," I just set "c" to our already unknown variable "x."


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 31, 2012)

I now officially cringe whenever I see or hear the word 'prolapse'.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 31, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> I now officially cringe whenever I see or hear the word 'prolapse'.



Don't even complain until you have seen it in person


----------



## Aprz (Dec 31, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> I now officially cringe whenever I see or hear the word 'prolapse'.


I'm gonna quote you so you see it again.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 31, 2012)

I feel this thread is going to jinx me for Tuesday night (first L&D shift).


----------



## Clare (Dec 31, 2012)

With less than an hour left of 2012 I say good riddance and bring on 2013, my resolutions are to eat better and to put an end to being single I would be quite happy with that, which I don't think is asking too much!


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 31, 2012)

Clare said:


> With less than an hour left of 2012 I say good riddance and bring on 2013, my resolutions are to eat better and to put an end to being single I would be quite happy with that, which I don't think is asking too much!



Omgz me too! :wub:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 31, 2012)

Clare said:


> With less than an hour left of 2012 I say good riddance and bring on 2013, my resolutions are to eat better and to put an end to being single I would be quite happy with that, which I don't think is asking too much!





Chase said:


> Omgz me too! :wub:



Ahhh you guys would make such a cute couple. Of course there's the whole thousands of miles of ocean thing. Someone better start swimming.


----------



## Clare (Dec 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ahhh you guys would make such a cute couple. Of course there's the whole thousands of miles of ocean thing. Someone better start swimming.



I never was a very good swimmer, well I did partake in some swimming competitions at school when I was younger but we will pretend that never happened and that I am not a good swimmer.

Also 

(1) He is from St. Louis and neither St Louis nor Missouri have a lot going for them; an arch, really? 

(2) I know one of my friends met his wife on the internet but they were only a couple hours apart so it was a bit more feasible, and most importantly 

(3) How do I know he is not some psychopathic stalker internet serial killer weirdo that I was just watching about on the Crime and Investigation channel?

Sorry mate, nothing personal


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 31, 2012)

Clare said:


> I never was a very good swimmer, well I did partake in some swimming competitions at school when I was younger but we will pretend that never happened and that I am not a good swimmer.
> 
> Also
> 
> ...



(1)We are the most dangerous city in the U.S., that is kinda cool? 
(2) I don't date old chicks.....

Ya that pretty much sums it up


On a side note I find an awesome blog by an RN. It is totally vulgar, inappropriate, and brutally honest. Worth a read 

http://mojo-rn.blogspot.com/?m=1


----------



## Clare (Dec 31, 2012)

Chase said:


> (1)We are the most dangerous city in the U.S., that is kinda cool?
> (2) I don't date old chicks.....
> 
> Ya that pretty much sums it up



(1) No
(2) I am going to pretend I did not see that, for your sake 

Also, is it wrong of me to be proper on the radio? Some people think I am being too anal but I don't think so; for example somebody might say "Ambulance, New Lynn 1, status 1, R50 required" whereas I will say "New Lynn 1 calls Ambulance, patient status 1, require R50"; if they are calling me they will say "Ambulance calls ...." so I say it the other way round and I dno, just saying "status 1" is improper English, the only thing that can be "status 1" is the patient because that is what status codes are used to describe, but I dno I just think it sounds lazy and bad grammar.

Now speaking of all this; Mt Wellington 2 calls Ambulance, Clare-ing on Code New Year!


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 31, 2012)

Well what a night and its not even over yet. Working New Years in Vegas is literally a :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored: show and it's not even NYE.


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year from New Zealand...See you all in 2013..when you catch us up!


----------



## Clare (Dec 31, 2012)

enjoynz said:


> Happy New Year from New Zealand...See you all in 2013..when you catch us up!



I know right, its cos we are awesome!

Are you working tonight Joy?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 31, 2012)

Rhonda said:


> Well what a night and its not even over yet. Working New Years in Vegas is literally a :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored: show and it's not even NYE.



 I so wanna be on your truck for new years! Or any truck in Vegas in new years for that matter. Are you covering any part of the strip or downtown?


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I so wanna be on your truck for new years! Or any truck in Vegas in new years for that matter. Are you covering any part of the strip or downtown?



Last night I was standby at one of the night clubs and tonight I am on a strip truck. It should be an interesting night for sure.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hate this time of the year as far as paperwork goes. We have a lot of snowbirds (mostly Canadians who come down here for the weather) but yet our computer ePCR is really only set up to let us put in information from people living here in the states. 

Also, at least once per shift I have had a medical call at our airport. Kinda fun just walking straight thru TSA checkpoints and having everyone just look at us.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 31, 2012)

Well downside is I'm out $ up side is I'm off for new years. Wonder if I can crash a neighbors party.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 31, 2012)

Chase said:


> (1)We are the most dangerous city in the U.S., that is kinda cool?
> 
> Ya that pretty much sums it up
> ]


What about Detroit? :blink:


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 31, 2012)

Achilles said:


> What about Detroit? :blink:



Put your hands up for Detroit.

A lovely city?


----------



## Achilles (Dec 31, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Put your hands up for Detroit.
> 
> A lovely city?



The island I live on is nice..


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 31, 2012)

Be safe out there tonight guys. I want everybody in bed by 1201 next year


----------



## Achilles (Dec 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Be safe out there tonight guys. I want everybody in bed by 1201 next year



Check into a bed at the ED by 1201? 
Got it!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dang I just realized I don't get off duty till next year!


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 31, 2012)

Clare said:


> Also, is it wrong of me to be proper on the radio? Some people think I am being too anal but I don't think so; for example somebody might say "Ambulance, New Lynn 1, status 1, R50 required" whereas I will say "New Lynn 1 calls Ambulance, patient status 1, require R50"; if they are calling me they will say "Ambulance calls ...." so I say it the other way round and I dno, just saying "status 1" is improper English, the only thing that can be "status 1" is the patient because that is what status codes are used to describe, but I dno I just think it sounds lazy and bad grammar.
> 
> Now speaking of all this; Mt Wellington 2 calls Ambulance, Clare-ing on Code New Year!




I just want to make sure, but you're advocating the "Hey you, it's me" style of starting a radio conversation instead of "It's me, hey you" type?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 31, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I just want to make sure, but you're advocating the "Hey you, it's me" style of starting a radio conversation instead of "It's me, hey you" type?



I hate that style.  It's not a natural method of speaking but we're required to use it here for some archaic and unknown reason.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 31, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I hate that style.  It's not a natural method of speaking but we're required to use it here for some archaic and unknown reason.




It's also stupid because you've identified yourself before getting the attention of who ever you're calling. The only exception is if all communication is supposed to go through one party (i.e. units only talk to dispatch on the radio), then the receiver is a given.


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 31, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> I now officially cringe whenever I see or hear the word 'prolapse'.



I've never seen that in a huma...

Wait, forget I said anything. Last time I said something like that, I got a call later that day involving something I had only seen/done to an animal in a vet clinic.


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 31, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I just want to make sure, but you're advocating the "Hey you, it's me" style of starting a radio conversation instead of "It's me, hey you" type?



Around here, we use the "Hey you, its me" style. Usually something like "Dispatch? Basic __. (Insert message here.)" or if I'm calling someone else, it would be something like "Rescue __? Basic __. (Insert message here)"


----------



## Achilles (Dec 31, 2012)

Can someone explain this to me even if it is old.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 31, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Can someone explain this to me even if it is old.



Vegas....


----------



## medic417 (Dec 31, 2012)

firefite said:


> Vegas....



Enough said and anyone posting that pic again deserves permanent ban. Ruined my lunch.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 31, 2012)

firefite said:


> Vegas....



I know that! :lol:

I'm trying to figure out the person on the gurney, how are they positioned?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 31, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I know that! :lol:
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the person on the gurney, how are they positioned?



On their back between 2 very convincing oompa loompas I think?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 31, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> On their back between 2 very convincing oompa loompas I think?



That's what it looks like to me. The patient is clearly on his/her/it's back.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 31, 2012)

Achilles said:


> The island I live on is nice..



Which island is that?  Rikers Island?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 31, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Which island is that?  Rikers Island?


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8lDYrvTILc[/youtube]


----------



## exodus (Dec 31, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Enough said and anyone posting that pic again deserves permanent ban. Ruined my lunch.





Achilles said:


> Can someone explain this to me even if it is old.



h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 31, 2012)

I love responding up here. Gotta love the aerial tramway.... Unless you are like my partner and are afraid of heights haha


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 31, 2012)

firefite said:


> I love responding up here. Gotta love the aerial tramway.... Unless you are like my partner and are afraid of heights haha



Palm Springs?


----------



## exodus (Dec 31, 2012)

Haha, hopefully she doesn't have to go up!

Edit: Yup. palm springs. 111&Tramway  1 Tramway wy.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 31, 2012)

exodus said:


> h34r:




There's something I would like to say to you but to busy puking what little lunch I got.  Thanks.:angry:


----------



## Achilles (Dec 31, 2012)

If Billy Mayes were alive, he'd be partying like it's 19.99!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 31, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Enough said and anyone posting that pic again deserves permanent ban. Ruined my lunch.



Hey you're not the boss around here!

However I agree and as soon as my hysterical blindness and hyperventilation goes away heads will roll.

I swear to god all I've been trying to do is forget my ex and you guys have to keep posting her damn picture every 2 or 3 weeks.





Should any of my exs actually stumble across the above post I'm just kidding, probably.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 31, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> On their back between 2 very convincing oompa loompas I think?



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-20873831



> Two men dressed as Oompa Loompas from the film Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory are being sought by police in connection with an assault in Norwich.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 31, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-20873831



Hard times in the candy biz. Poor little buggers had no backup plan.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> It's also stupid because you've identified yourself before getting the attention of who ever you're calling. The only exception is if all communication is supposed to go through one party (i.e. units only talk to dispatch on the radio), then the receiver is a given.



Agreed.

You don't approach someone and say Rob to JP what are you up to today? You say JP, it's Rob, what are you up to today?

Date tonight  Then lots of booze.

Crossing my fingers this keeps going in the direction it's going. She's a keeper.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 31, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Agreed.
> 
> You don't approach someone and say Rob to JP what are you up to today? You say JP, it's Rob, what are you up to today?
> 
> ...



I thought JP was a guy?  Now you say shes a keeper?:blink:


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 31, 2012)

medic417 said:


> I thought JP was a guy?  Now you say shes a keeper?:blink:



I would.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2012)

medic417 said:


> I thought JP was a guy?  Now you say shes a keeper?:blink:



Yea...looking back on that the order of those statements wasn't the best hahaha

Not doing much good for myself. First telling BBG his triple digit/hr check would get him into my pants the called JP a girl.... oops.

The girl I'm dating is a keeper, JP is a dude haha. 

I need some advice from anyone and everyone though. She has a two year old daughter...this is new territory for me. Don't really have any young kids in my family so my interaction with really young kids has been pretty limited to calls at work...

We talked about it and decided we want to make sure it's going to go somewhere between the two of us before i meet her daughter. I don't think she needs another man coming into her life and leaving right away. Not waiting forever obviously but until we actually make it an "official" relationship to meet her daughter. 

Does that sound like the right way to go about it? I'm ready to actually settle down and make a commitment rather than chasing girls in the bar. Got a career (got it started and been building experience, decided I'm going to test for the ALS FD when they hire at the end of spring/beginning of summer and if that works out hopefully stay PRN at my ALS 911 Transport job since this FD doesn't transport), working on a house (probably a year off), according to all my friends and coworkers all I'm missing is a girlfriend :lol:



PoeticInjustice said:


> I would.



:rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 31, 2012)

Rob, that's totally the way to go. Sounds very mature and level headed. 

Good luck on the fire monkey test. If you get the job, I promise I'll still respect you.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 31, 2012)

*New contest up in the contest thread*

New photo contest up in the contest thread folks. Fabulous prizes and adulation of your fellow forum members if up for grabs don't miss out.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Rob, that's totally the way to go. Sounds very mature and level headed.
> 
> Good luck on the fire monkey test. If you get the job, I promise I'll still respect you.



Thank you for both! I'm trying to finally grow up and do things right. Idk what it is, but I've got a good feeling about this one. Hopefully I'm right. 

Glad you respect me, might be alone on that one though. 

Fire isn't exactly where I want to be but I can't argue with 48/96s, low to medium call volume and a bigger salary. Especially when two OT shifts a month makes an entire paycheck at my job now. I know life isn't about money and I make plenty now for myself but I'm trying to think about down the road a ways. Only that that might screw me is I don't have my FF1 

I love patient care, that's why I want to stay PRN if things work out and actually be an active PRN medic not one that does the bare minimum shifts per quarter. Who knows, maybe in the future the FD will take over transport or my job now will change some things around. Don't get me wrong. I love my job and have nothing bad to say about the company I work for. Obviously there are things I'd like to see change but I doubt they will ever happen. The biggest problem I have is lack of vertical movement. TEMS or supervisor is about it and TEMS is more lateral than vertical. If I did end up lucky enough to land this new job I'd lose my TEMS opportunity :-/


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 31, 2012)

Best of luck Rob



Since when has subway had franks red hot and why did I just find out now.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 31, 2012)

Good riddance 2012...may 2013 be a far better year....


----------



## Anjel (Dec 31, 2012)

I look up to and respect you Robby. I think you are taking life by the reigns and know what you want. Good on you.


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 31, 2012)

2012 has been an interesting ride, but it's time for a new page in more ways than one. Starting off the next year with a complete career change will hopefully set things off on a good foot in 2013. Let's do it!

A very, very happy new year to everyone. 

:wub:

And if you're working tonight, stay safe and may a white cloud follow you your entire shift.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2012)

Anjel said:


> I look up to and respect you Robby. I think you are taking life by the reigns and know what you want. Good on you.



Woa, woa, woa. Very few people on here know that I go by Robby! hahaha

Thanks


----------



## Anjel (Dec 31, 2012)

I've had a pretty good year. Started medic, got married, moved twice. But purchased a home. 

2013 better not disappoint. I'll become a paramedic and maybe a mommy. We shall see what is in the cards for us.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, pretty good year for me, too. I got married, promoted and new opportunities at work and a few other goodies... Ready for a great 2013.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 31, 2012)

exodus said:


> Haha, hopefully she doesn't have to go up!
> 
> Edit: Yup. palm springs. 111&Tramway  1 Tramway wy.



My normal partner is out for 6 more weeks. I get to play medic roulette everyday.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 31, 2012)

My brother got engaged tonight.  The girl he is with is such a sweetheart!  I am so excited for them both!

As for me, I am hoping for a much better 2013, compared to 2012.  This past year brought a lot of difficult times for our family, so nothing but positive thoughts for the coming year here.


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 31, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> My brother got engaged tonight.  The girl he is with is such a sweetheart!  I am so excited for them both!
> 
> As for me, I am hoping for a much better 2013, compared to 2012.  This past year brought a lot of difficult times for our family, so nothing but positive thoughts for the coming year here.



Come on, he could at least have waited for the stroke of midnight to propose.


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 31, 2012)

Let the madness of NYE begin.  :wacko: Hope everyone has a safe night!


----------



## Aprz (Dec 31, 2012)

If you get a Fire job, Rob, I am gonna make fun of you.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gonna join the conversation of the year 2012. It's been boring. Nothing new has really happened at all. Highlights of the year are: being deployed to New York for Hurricane Sandy and paying off my truck with money from said deployment. 

2013 is looking like it will be Medic school and then Fire Academy possibly 2014 (can make over double working as a fire medic than as medic for an ambulance company, and I'm not very fond of transporting. I much prefer on scene medical treatment, although I do like the nurses at the hospitals haha).


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 31, 2012)

Aprz said:


> If you get a Fire job, Rob, I am gonna make fun of you.





n7lxi said:


> Good luck on the fire monkey test. If you get the job, I promise I'll still respect you.



I got his back! Take you all on h34r:




2013 is going to be the best year of my life (I hope)

Fire academy starts in 2 weeks, I'm back in school, girlfriend graduates nursing school before 2014. Hoping for big things. Heck maybe il even move out of my parents house :blush:


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 31, 2012)

2012 was actually kinda fun. 

Had a good time as a supervisor then went back to being a medic not by choice. And realized I like being a medic a lot more than a sup. now it's time to further the medic thing and go for a flight job. 

Had 2 nephews born and now I'm an uncle. Can't wait to corrupt them and send them back to their parents. 

Really was a good year. I learned a lot by myself and have clearer goals for the next year. 

And tonight we party away to watching bull riding and the Josh Abbot Band. New Years Eve Texas style.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Best of luck Rob
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has subway had franks red hot and why did I just find out now.



They have for like a year... It's kinda nasty, really. But, then again, I think almost everything is nasty at Subway besides the Feast, but I'm not paying $10 for a sandwich, so... No Subway for me, haha.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 31, 2012)

Subway isn't even worth going to anymore.

It's like $7.50 for what used to be $5. I can go to a deli and get a chicken sandwich for $5 on a hero, real non processed garbage at that.


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 31, 2012)

A foot long with chips and drink is 13 and change up here. It was also the only place open due to it being nye.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 31, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> A foot long with chips and drink is 13 and change up here. It was also the only place open due to it being nye.



Wow it's like $10 here and I'm in NYC what are you in Beverly Hills?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 31, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> Come on, he could at least have waited for the stroke of midnight to propose.



Never never never suggest a man delay a proposal if you want the wedding to happen. Seriously we're just looking for an excuse to get out of these things and you want to walk up and hand us one?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 31, 2012)

medic417 said:


> I thought JP was a guy?  Now you say shes a keeper?:blink:




1. I'm now an expert on vaginas. (3 days of OB/Gyn, 3 patients needing speculum exams)

2. I just checked and I don't have a vagina. 

3. Every vagina I've seen has been on a woman.

Therefore, I must conclude that I am not a "she."


----------



## Achilles (Dec 31, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Therefore, I must conclude that I am not a "she."


Unless there were changes to the chassis. :rofl:

j/k


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 31, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Unless there were changes to the chassis. :rofl:
> 
> j/k




I am currently stock and don't have any plans for after market modifications.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 31, 2012)

Just walked out of an Indian casino $85 up after playing blackjack ($10 minimum). It would have been over $100, but the new shoe brought 5 hands of the dealer hitting 20 every single hand. Needless to say, that table emptied faster than a trailer park during a tornado. The prior 2 shoes I ended up cutting the deck and it wasn't pretty for the house. The first hand alone net 3 players hitting 20, 2 black jacks, and a busted dealer.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy new year from Michigan! 

We got the first call of the year and are staging! Woot woot!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 1, 2013)

11:54


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 1, 2013)

11:55


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 1, 2013)

1159


----------



## Achilles (Jan 1, 2013)

1159


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year!!


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 1, 2013)

10:02


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy new year


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 1, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Wow it's like $10 here and I'm in NYC what are you in Beverly Hills?



Hell, with my employee discount (I worked there for 6 months, majority of the reason I hate Subway food now) it was normally around $5 or $6 for a full meal, depending on the sandwich. I remember one time I got a double meat feast with extra cheese and with my 50% off it was still $6 something for just the sandwich. 
Drink was $2.65, chips were $1.50. 
I worked like 7 or 8 hour shifts and we didn't even get a free sandwich while working. We sometimes got a 10 minute break to eat and that was it, if we took more than 10 min we got a write up. One time my manager timed me at 10 minutes and like 15 seconds and I got a write up. Normally, we were too busy for even that, though. Food courts at the mall suck... Haha.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 1, 2013)

I just did incident number 12681, then 1, and 3.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 1, 2013)

January 31st 2012 I hit a tree skiing. Fractured three vertebrae and seriously altered what I knew as my normal life. By late February I was living in New Zealand (hopped on  pain killers and muscle relaxers) but still having the best five months of my life. I don't expect to do better for many years. I was in a great place, had great friends, and an amazing girlfriend. 

I came back and worked a great three months on the ambulance. Got promoted, offered a full time position if I choose to return to Massachusetts, and am having a great final year of work and college for that matter. 

2013 will bring a new world for me. Full time job somewhere year round and most likely 2000 miles from where I grew up. I am both excited, and frankly terrified. Lets how for the best!


----------



## CritterNurse (Jan 1, 2013)

Lucky me, I get to ring in the new year in the back of an ambulance. At least it wasn't as a patient.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well I missed call #1. But that's because I was on call #40811, the last of '12.

But I did get the first tube in the system in '13.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 1, 2013)

Got call 1 of 2013 at midnight-ish, I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 1, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well I missed call #1. But that's because I was on call #40811, the last of '12.
> 
> But I did get the first tube in the system in '13.



I haven't seen someone who needed to be intimated since last spring. In the urban dictionary, they put my picture next to "white cloud."


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 1, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> I haven't seen someone who needed to be intimated since last spring. In the urban dictionary, they put my picture next to "white cloud."



Intimated?


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 1, 2013)

firefite said:


> Intimated?



Yeah, you know...inferred.

:/ that's how sad my life is- my phone doesn't even know the WORD!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 1, 2013)

Finished my final shift on the ambulance.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 1, 2013)

After skydiving in Vegas, I realize the rest of my life seems rather mundane...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 1, 2013)

fast65 said:


> After skydiving in Vegas, I realize the rest of my life seems rather mundane...



Your back?!


----------



## fast65 (Jan 1, 2013)

firefite said:


> Your back?!



Yes sir, got back last night


----------



## Rhonda (Jan 1, 2013)

fast65 said:


> After skydiving in Vegas, I realize the rest of my life seems rather mundane...


Where did you jump at? Skydiving is a crazy experiance.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 1, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> Where did you jump at? Skydiving is a crazy experiance.



I think we went to Vegas Extreme Skydiving, or something like that, but I can't be sure.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 1, 2013)

First shift on L&D tonight. I'm willing to bet that the first baby I help with is going to take one look at me...and crawl back in a la ground hogs day.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 1, 2013)

Just ordered $110 worth of protein bars and bid $40 on more. So impulsive :sad:


----------



## Achilles (Jan 1, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> Where did you jump at? Skydiving is a crazy experiance.



He probably jumped out of a plane.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 1, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> Where did you jump at? Skydiving is a crazy experiance.




Probably around 7-8 thousands feet.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 1, 2013)

Everybody's a comedian


----------



## fast65 (Jan 1, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Probably around 7-8 thousands feet.



Sorry, just realized that's what Rhonda meant  We jumped @ 14,000


----------



## medic417 (Jan 1, 2013)

fast65 said:


> Sorry, just realized that's what Rhonda meant  We jumped @ 14,000



Wow you did the grandma jump.  Why didn't you at least go for 100,000 feet? :rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Jan 1, 2013)

medic417 said:


> Wow you did the grandma jump.  Why didn't you at least go for 100,000 feet? :rofl:



Because I had just flown in from Oregon, and boy were my arms tired


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 1, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Everybody's a comedian



Sometimes I try... sometimes I'm just trying.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 1, 2013)

fast65 said:


> Because I had just flown in from Oregon, and boy were my arms tired



I bet there was some foul play going on!!


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 1, 2013)

Achilles said:


> I bet there was some foul play going on!!




Fowl play... it's fowl play.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 1, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Fowl play... it's fowl play.


You're right... 
Speaking of birds.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 1, 2013)

Just ran across this video while looking up CPAT requirements; no idea why youtube thinks it has anything to do with the CPAT, but it's pretty funny.
"Gangnam style- firefighter style"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYNkip68dig


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 1, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> First shift on L&D tonight. I'm willing to bet that the first baby I help with is going to take one look at me...and crawl back in a la ground hogs day.



Good luck. Hopefully your experience is better than mine was. Half my patients wouldn't let me exam them. Who wouldn't want this guy checking out their business right after having a baby?! Some people. They usually don't care about male doctors.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 1, 2013)

Chase said:


> Good luck. Hopefully your experience is better than mine was. Half my patients wouldn't let me exam them. Who wouldn't want this guy checking out their business right after having a baby?! Some people. They usually don't care about male doctors.




It's the advantage of being a medical student... there isn't really much of an option since it isn't "extra" and we're a part of the official medical team. Heck, in clinic if I need to do a pap or a speculum, I just tell the patient that we need to do it, tell the LVN or CNA, who then preps the patient and the room, and acts as the chaperone. For new gyn patients we're expected to do the breast, pap, pelvic exam before presenting to the attending.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 1, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> It's the advantage of being a medical student... there isn't really much of an option since it isn't "extra" and we're a part of the official medical team. Heck, in clinic if I need to do a pap or a speculum, I just tell the patient that we need to do it, tell the LVN or CNA, who then preps the patient and the room, and acts as the chaperone. For new gyn patients we're expected to do the breast, pap, pelvic exam before presenting to the attending.



So you're not a dr yet Are you? 

When do we call you Dr. JP?


----------



## Achilles (Jan 1, 2013)

blittle said:


> Just ran across this video while looking up CPAT requirements; no idea why youtube thinks it has anything to do with the CPAT, but it's pretty funny.
> "Gangnam style- firefighter style"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYNkip68dig



CPAT is the easiest test ever, look up "the killer"


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 1, 2013)

Achilles said:


> CPAT is the easiest test ever, look up "the killer"


Any criteria that could limit that search? I've searched about 6 or 7 variations of the "the killer" physical, physical testing, etc... and all I got was random sites.


----------



## dmc2007 (Jan 1, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well I missed call #1. But that's because I was on call #40811, the last of '12.
> 
> But I did get the first tube in the system in '13.



I got sent to a transfer with a pick up at 2359.  By the time we cleared and got assigned again, we were on Run 6.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 1, 2013)

Anjel said:


> So you're not a dr yet Are you?
> 
> When do we call you Dr. JP?



I know hasn't he been in school for like 7 years? I feel like im watching saved by the bell where the same kids are in school for so long they have to start shooting around the knocked up ones.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 1, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> I know hasn't he been in school for like 7 years? I feel like im watching saved by the bell where the same kids are in school for so long they have to start shooting around the knocked up ones.



I'm still wondering if he is real.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 1, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I'm still wondering if he is real.



He's gotta be real. I mean come on if you were creating a fake online alter ego you wouldn't make him a doctor who fan and you definetly wouldn't put him in DO school 

Just kidding JP DOs are cool.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 1, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I'm still wondering if he is real.



As real as the memes he posts.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 1, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> He's gotta be real. I mean come on if you were creating a fake online alter ego you wouldn't make him a doctor who fan and you definetly wouldn't put him in DO school
> 
> Just kidding JP DOs are cool.


But which is better DO or MD 

sorry, had to!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm finally off duty. And seeing as how I haven't slept a wink since sometime last year, I'm going to bed.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 1, 2013)

Achilles said:


> But which is better DO or MD
> 
> sorry, had to!



Neither. DNP 

:rofl:


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 2, 2013)

2013 protocol update is in the can and soon to be on the way to the state. Next up on the list is the field training process.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 2, 2013)

Anjel said:


> So you're not a dr yet Are you?
> 
> When do we call you Dr. JP?




[Don LaFontaine voice] Coming June 2014.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 2, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> He's gotta be real. I mean come on if you were creating a fake online alter ego you wouldn't make him a doctor who fan and you definetly wouldn't put him in DO school
> 
> Just kidding JP DOs are cool.




Hey, if Sam Ax from Burn Notice is a DO, then we're doing something right.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mWa_rBE_wA[/youtube]


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 2, 2013)

Lawless is a badass movie. 

That is all.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have an interview with a Roush Performance parts distributor tomorrow  So stoked. May not be EMS, but it isn't Subway, where I used to work, or no job, like right now. haha. 
Doubtful they'll hire though, they want 2 years of customer service experience, which you were supposed to include in your resume, but I have none, so I just put my fast food jobs and the general "want to learn, hardworking, very interested in cars with a working knowledge of most car parts," type bs. Was actually really surprised they called, I'll be so happy if I get a job there


----------



## med51fl (Jan 2, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 2, 2013)

blittle said:


> I have an interview with a Roush Performance parts distributor tomorrow  So stoked. May not be EMS, but it isn't Subway, where I used to work, or no job, like right now. haha.
> Doubtful they'll hire though, they want 2 years of customer service experience, which you were supposed to include in your resume, but I have none, so I just put my fast food jobs and the general "want to learn, hardworking, very interested in cars with a working knowledge of most car parts," type bs. Was actually really surprised they called, I'll be so happy if I get a job there



I'd take that job and go part time in EMS if the pay was good enough.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2013)

We may be getting Ativan and Fentanyl in the near future for the Medic scope.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 2, 2013)

firefite said:


> We may be getting Ativan and Fentanyl in the near future for the Medic scope.



What on earth do you have for controlling seizures? Or for PIM?

And what do you have for pain? Morphene?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> What on earth do you have for controlling seizures? Or for PIM?
> 
> And what do you have for pain? Morphene?



Seizures = midazolam

No idea what PIM means. 

And yeah morphine for pain


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 2, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> I'd take that job and go part time in EMS if the pay was good enough.



It's a part time position. I'm not sure I'll even be able to work, because of school hours. They want the person to work 8 hour shifts-3 or 4 days a week at $13. This is just for a customer service rep, though. All I'd be doing is tracking down parts to tell customers when they can expect them, they want them to track down original Shelby parts, etc... 
I'm assuming they want a 9-5'er, but I don't get out of school until 11 :/
May talk to him and say I can drop an elective and my trig class, because I have enough credits, and that'll get me out at 9:15 or so. I don't know, but I'm hoping! haha 
These guys in the auto business normally cut highschoolers some slack with hours, if they think they're worth it/ hardworking.
Edit: And to Med, thank you very much for the good luck wish, haha. I'm thinking I'll need it


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 3, 2013)

Just found this on Craigslist... People will never cease to amaze me...
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/vol/3502055401.html


----------



## Anjel (Jan 3, 2013)

My work wifey sewing my jacket.


----------



## Jon (Jan 3, 2013)

firefite said:


> Seizures = midazolam
> 
> No idea what PIM means.
> 
> And yeah morphine for pain


How quaint!


----------



## Jon (Jan 3, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> I'd take that job and go part time in EMS if the pay was good enough.


I found a JPINFV-wrapped christmas present:

http://thechive.com/2013/01/02/if-y...-memes-youre-gonna-have-a-bad-time-17-photos/


----------



## Jon (Jan 3, 2013)

blittle said:


> Just found this on Craigslist... People will never cease to amaze me...
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/vol/3502055401.html


screenshots are your friend. It's removed now.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 3, 2013)

It was someone begging for people go donate their kidney if their blood type is B- for their friend.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 3, 2013)

Jon said:


> screenshots are your friend. It's removed now.



Shorry :blush: Didn't realize ads were against the rules. Also, don't know how to take screen shots. 
Aprz: I know, it's just odd to stumble on to an ad that says "type b kidney needed."
I get the good intentions, but to go to cl for that? I dunno, but I'm not sure I know of anyone that would agree to give a stranger their kidney, because they saw an ad...


----------



## CANDawg (Jan 3, 2013)

blittle said:


> Shorry :blush: Didn't realize ads were against the rules. Also, don't know how to take screen shots.
> Aprz: I know, it's just odd to stumble on to an ad that says "type b kidney needed."
> I get the good intentions, but to go to cl for that? I dunno, but I'm not sure I know of anyone that would agree to give a stranger their kidney, because they saw an ad...



Not against EMTLife rules. Craigslist took down the posting.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 3, 2013)

There's nothing more beautiful than a blackjack table with 6 people playing Basic Strategy. Of course it does help that I'm now up about $150 this week between blackjack and roulette.


----------



## Jon (Jan 3, 2013)

EMTHarmony.com

Discuss.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 3, 2013)

Jon said:


> EMTHarmony.com
> 
> Discuss.



Awesome! If I wasn't married lol


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 3, 2013)

albertaEMS said:


> Not against EMTLife rules. Craigslist took down the posting.



Then I retract my previous statement ha
Hmm... It's still working for me... 
But... I still don't know how to screen shot so :lol:
I've been lurking around on it now though and a lot of people have postings like that. I've found 3 so far. I wonder if there's actually people that would do that...? I've never heard of such a thing.
Maybe my whole last post was wrong. ha.


----------



## Jon (Jan 3, 2013)

blittle said:


> Then I retract my previous statement ha
> Hmm... It's still working for me...
> But... I still don't know how to screen shot so :lol:
> I've been lurking around on it now though and a lot of people have postings like that. I've found 3 so far. I wonder if there's actually people that would do that...? I've never heard of such a thing.
> Maybe my whole last post was wrong. ha.


Yeah, I was trying to suggest that you take a screenshot next time. If it's that cringe-worthy, it often won't last long. It's a neat skill to learn, but depends on your OS.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 3, 2013)

Jon said:


> EMTHarmony.com
> 
> Discuss.



Sadly the male to female ratio is not in the males favor


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 3, 2013)

firefite said:


> Sadly the male to female ratio is not in the males favor



My EMT class was almost all female.. 4 guys, 16 girls. I figured that was the norm. 
Even when we combined our hs class with the adult classes it was nearly all female, considerably more males in the adult, but still skewed to the females.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 3, 2013)

blittle said:


> My EMT class was almost all female.. 4 guys, 16 girls. I figured that was the norm.
> Even when we combined our hs class with the adult classes it was nearly all female, considerably more males in the adult, but still skewed to the females.



Nope. The last 3 EMT classes here had a total of 52 student. There were 5-7 females in it. 

At my full time EMS job we have roughly 110 EMTs/Medics. We have maybe 15 female employees.

At least in my area it is a male dominated job. (Our city fire department only has 1 female field employee).


----------



## Clare (Jan 3, 2013)

Jon said:


> EMTHarmony.com
> 
> Discuss.



Um, this is one of those "I don't get it" moments 

I am sick of dealing with people today, they are just pissing me off, so I am going to assault my body with just downright terrible, terrible food that tastes good so I feel better for it.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 3, 2013)

First night back of the new year and we're getting killed. 2 serious CCT calls and a 911 stroke alert/head bleed that likely won't survive the night. Oh and another 911 with a TIA. 

Ill take my break now lol.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 3, 2013)

I can honestly say cancer sucks.
And so far 2013 does too!


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 3, 2013)

Clare said:


> Um, this is one of those "I don't get it" moments
> 
> I am sick of dealing with people today, they are just pissing me off, so I am going to assault my body with just downright terrible, terrible food that tastes good so I feel better for it.


http://www.eharmony.com/


----------



## Clare (Jan 3, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> http://www.eharmony.com/



Interesting, although I said I did want to get rid of this being single thing, hmm I did just watch a thing on the Crime and Investigation network about some dude who met single women online and they ended up in pieces in a chest freezer in his basement so there goes that idea ...


----------



## Anjel (Jan 3, 2013)

Achilles said:


> I can honestly say cancer sucks.
> And so far 2013 does too!



I'm sorry :-(


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 3, 2013)

firefite said:


> Seizures = midazolam
> 
> No idea what PIM means.
> 
> And yeah morphine for pain



Oh ok. I was assuming you guys didn't have any benzos.


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Achilles for helping to stir up this emtharmony post.. This could get interesting..


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 3, 2013)

Achilles said:


> I can honestly say cancer sucks.
> And so far 2013 does too!



Sorry to hear about your loss. I'll keep you and your friends family in my thoughts.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 3, 2013)

If you want to meet girls go to nursing school. My pre-nursing class at the university had 12 guys and 118 girls :blink: I would prefer MDharmony, I need to find me a cute resident


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 3, 2013)

Chase said:


> If you want to meet girls go to nursing school. My pre-nursing class at the university had 12 guys and 118 girls :blink: I would prefer MDharmony, I need to find me a cute resident



Why must she be a resident? I've met plenty of emt's who are much brighter than some of the residents out there..  $$ doesn't influence intelligence. :wub:


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 3, 2013)

kaaatielove said:


> I've met plenty of emt's who are much brighter than some of the residents out there..






I need a sugar momma to put me through CRNA school


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 3, 2013)

Chase said:


>



Don't roll your eyes at me  It's the truth! I work in an intensive care. I've been doing this for the last 6 years.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 3, 2013)

I love my partner to death, we work really well together, to the point that the FD just messes with our flow when they are around. With that said, don't question me in front of Fire, SO and family when I tell you to put the 50kg 17 year old that took 1000 mg of amitriptyline on the monitor, please. Also, definitely don't get mad when I tell you "just do it, I'll explain later".  If I remember correctly 20 mg/kg is definitely getting up near the LD50...

In his defense she was without any complaint, A&Ox4 and vitals were WNL except for her HR at the time of our initial contact. 

I have my reasons, don't need to vocalize or justify them to you. I'm especially not going to tell you that it's because she could very well go into respiratory and/or cardiac arrest on us, amongst other gremlins that could happen, in front of her mother, that's for damn sure. I think he figured it out when we went back to check on her and she's intubated, with pressors hanging with two ICU nurses and a RRT getting ready to take her upstairs.

Where are these cute EMTs? I want o...Oh wait...


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 3, 2013)

NVRob said:


> 50kg 17 year old that took 1000 mg of amitriptyline on the monitor, please. Also, definitely don't get mad when I tell you "just do it, I'll explain later".  If I remember correctly 20 mg/kg is definitely getting up near the LD50...



TCA Overdoses are no joke they cause all kinds of badness. Did you get a 12 lead? 

I think the LD50 is higher than 20 mg/kg but not sure


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 3, 2013)

Chase said:


> TCA Overdoses are no joke they cause all kinds of badness. Did you get a 12 lead?
> 
> I think the LD50 is higher than 20 mg/kg but not sure



I didn't do one...she wasn't having anything to do with me from the get go and it was all I could do to get her come with me cooperatively, let me start a line and put her on the 4-lead. Had she deteriorated it wouldn't have been a discussion anymore, partially because it needs to be done and partially because her LOC would be deteriorating rapidly. I figured I was moving in the right direction and was actually building a bit of a rapport with the angry little girl so I didn't want to ruin the progress I'd already made. This is definitely a situation where a coed crew would have been nice rather than my 23 year old self and my 21 year old partner and a 3 man engine crew, all male. 

I wasn't sure either so I looked it up. 35 mg/kg is the number I've found listed in a couple places with 10-20 mg/kg being considered "moderate to severe" poisoning with ALOC/Coma and cardiovascular symptoms present. 

This is the third one I've seen. She made it to the hospital completely asymptomatic then ended up getting RSI'd a short time later. The other two were fine, fine, fine then BOOM off the edge of the cliff so I'm pretty wary of them. I'm not a huge fan of giving bicarb prehospitally for them either unless i absolutely have to. I'd rather let the ER get a solid set of labs before we start jerking their pH around but maybe that's the wrong way to think?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 3, 2013)

Also, to the VST who yelled at me how it isn't your job to put a pair of bags of NS in the warmer when you restock the rig when I politely asked why there wasn't any in there...yes, it is your job. vehicle *SUPPLY* technician. That would be considered *supplies*. Plus if they don't get put in the warmer until the crew shows up for their shift, they aren't going to be warm any time soon...

You get paid nearly as much as I do and do half as much work with even less responsibility than that. Don't :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: about putting two liter bags of NS in the zippered warmer, it takes all of 15 seconds. 

Can you tell I was making friends today?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 3, 2013)

Officially appointed as an FDNY probationary firefighter.

Nothing can possibly ruin my day.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 3, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Officially appointed as an FDNY probationary firefighter.
> 
> Nothing can possibly ruin my day.



Congrats! Way to go man!


----------



## Anjel (Jan 3, 2013)

Holy cow Rob is on a mission!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 3, 2013)

NVRob said:


> I love my partner to death, we work really well together, to the point that the FD just messes with our flow when they are around. With that said, don't question me in front of Fire, SO and family when I tell you to put the 50kg 17 year old that took 1000 mg of amitriptyline on the monitor, please. Also, definitely don't get mad when I tell you "just do it, I'll explain later".  If I remember correctly 20 mg/kg is definitely getting up near the LD50...
> 
> In his defense she was without any complaint, A&Ox4 and vitals were WNL except for her HR at the time of our initial contact.
> 
> ...



You give bi carb?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 3, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Officially appointed as an FDNY probationary firefighter.
> 
> Nothing can possibly ruin my day.



:beerchug:

Good for you man! Glad to hear it, even if you are going to the dark side  You've been busting your hump for this for a long time comin'. Been considering it myself lately. Stay safe out there.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 3, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You give bi carb?



Standing orders for known TCA toxicity with profound hypotension, seizures, dysrhythmias (sustained or ectopy), cardiac arrest or any combination of the above. Never given it, came real close on the first two I saw though.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 3, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Holy cow Rob is on a mission!



He picked the wrong time to :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: about it. You've been at work for an hour... We ran our asses into the ground for twelve then got held over for an hour for central coverage then a priority 3 constipation call. Put the damn bags in the warmer. :angry:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 3, 2013)

NVRob said:


> :beerchug:
> 
> Good for you man! Glad to hear it, even if you are going to the dark side  You've been busting your hump for this for a long time comin'. Been considering it myself lately. Stay safe out there.



Can always work EMS on my 5 days off a week. Best of both :beerchug:


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 3, 2013)

NVRob said:


> :beerchug:
> 
> Good for you man! Glad to hear it, even if you are going to the dark side  You've been busting your hump for this for a long time comin'. Been considering it myself lately. Stay safe out there.



You should come over to the dark dark side with me


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 3, 2013)

Chase said:


> You should come over to the dark dark side with me



Oh ya? If I can't get a good career medic spot nailed down it's crossed my mind. 

No offense to nurses but I'd rather work in a single role medic or dual role FF/medic position than in a hospital. Although Tommerag had a pretty legit setup before he took his new job if any of y'all remember him.


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 3, 2013)

Chase said:


> You should come over to the dark dark side with me



what do you do in the hospital? ed?





**edit** I retract that question... murse 
What unit though?


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 3, 2013)

kaaatielove said:


> what do you do in the hospital? ed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cardiac step down


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 3, 2013)

Chase said:


> Cardiac step down



ah lovely.


----------



## Jon (Jan 3, 2013)

Chase said:


> TCA Overdoses are no joke they cause all kinds of badness. Did you get a 12 lead?
> 
> I think the LD50 is higher than 20 mg/kg but not sure



I had one a couple of months ago. TCA and a ton of ETOH. Played possum at first, then decided to start fighting me and my partner in the rig when it became clear she wasn't going to be left alone. That was my last patient assault in 2012 (and no, I didn't bother pressing charges) took 2 of us and 2 PD to get her restrained. She calmed down a little w/ 2 of Ativan IN (didn't like it at ALL though).  Had a fun conversation with the doc about why I wanted provisional orders for more Vitamin A for this 50 kg girl. Didn't do a prehospital 12-lead (in hindsight, I should have). And were some R-wave changes on 3-lead by arrival at Hopsital. Mild trend down in B/P, but not hypotensive. In hindsight, was borderline for bicarb orders.

Bought a tube rather quickly after getting to the ED.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2013)

I had a TCA OD a few months ago. Found her unresponsive, hypotensive, bradycardic with a wide QRS. Quickly intubated without any paralytics. 2 amps of bicarb while en route to the ED.

She was still on a vent when I went back to check the next day. She was flown to Johns Hopkins. No idea on her outcome.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 3, 2013)

Maybe it's a regional thing.. but I havnt seen a pt on TCAs here. They don't seem to be widely used in this area


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 3, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Maybe it's a regional thing.. but I havnt seen a pt on TCAs here. They don't seem to be widely used in this area



Yeah, I've only seen a handful. Definitely isn't very prevalent around here.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 3, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Yeah, I've only seen a handful. Definitely isn't very prevalent around here.



We hand them out like Tic Tacs


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 3, 2013)

"[Insert my name here], why aren't you going to grad school now?"

"Because I want to make some money first?"

I hate having to explain this...I want to work, darn it...


----------



## Anjel (Jan 3, 2013)

Chase said:


> We hand them out like Tic Tacs



I used to manage a psych clinic. The doc gave me a medication to help me sleep. 

It was. TCA. I didn't know. I wasn't very happy, when it came up on a drug test.


----------



## CritterNurse (Jan 3, 2013)

Had a job interview today, but at the end found out that I don't meet all their requirements, and don't have the funds readily available to get those requirements met. Also he wanted us to make a snap decision on whether or not we want the job, and if we didn't meet the requirements at this time, to commit to getting them met within a couple weeks. There were a couple other red flags as well, like the job sounding 'too good to be true' and some things that he seemed to be glossing over, and when asked about them, gave a quick answer (Under 10 words) and then waved more flashy 'benefits' at me and change the subject instead of discussing my concerns.

At least the temp job I have isn't over yet so I still have time to keep looking. I just wish he had presented the job requirements up front, and taken the time to answer my questions.

Also, I didn't contact them, they contacted me after seeing my resume online.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 3, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I used to manage a psych clinic. The doc gave me a medication to help me sleep.
> 
> It was. TCA. I didn't know. I wasn't very happy, when it came up on a drug test.



Huh? Who tests for TCAs? Was it trazadone? Who the hell would abuse trazadone.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 3, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Huh? Who tests for TCAs? Was it trazadone? Who the hell would abuse trazadone.



Elavil or amitriptyline. 

And it was in a drug test for basic class.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 3, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Elavil or amitriptyline.
> 
> And it was in a drug test for basic class.



Wow. That was a comprehensive panel I've always found it interesting that in the airline biz they test you for medications like pcp and LSD but Mexican Xanax is apparently not a big enough problem to be worth testing for. I suspect the reason they don't test for benzos is because they don't want to replace 80 percent if their work force.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 3, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> I suspect the reason they don't test for benzos is because they don't want to replace 80 percent if their work force.



Haha, I dunno, I'm half surprised they don't encourage benzo use! I could never put up with a hundred crazy passengers... :lol:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2013)

Several summers ago I worked at a water park as an EMT and I was always one of the staff picked for "random" drug screening. I think if they tested the ride ops, they wouldn't be able to staff the park.


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 3, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Several summers ago I worked at a water park as an EMT and I was always one of the staff picked for "random" drug screening. I think if they tested the ride ops, they wouldn't be able to staff the park.



Sounds like the waterpark here in my town.. their lunch breaks suddenly turn into visits to the car, parking lot, etc..


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 3, 2013)

Sitting at community college waiting to to be "academically advised" so I can sign up for classes. Thank god I have my iPad and free Internet.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 3, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Sitting at community college waiting to to be "academically advised" so I can sign up for classes. Thank god I have my iPad and free Internet.



Take stats take stats take stats! After (almost) 4 years of undergrad, I am SO glad I got a good stats background early on.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 3, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Sitting at community college waiting to to be "academically advised" so I can sign up for classes. Thank god I have my iPad and free Internet.



Best of luck with that. I have only ever had 1 academic advisor who was worth listening to. Strangely enough he was the head of a philosophy department.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 3, 2013)

Chase said:


> We hand them out like Tic Tacs



Same here. 

Girl last night was taking them for migraines.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 3, 2013)

Jon said:


> She calmed down a little w/ 2 of Ativan IN (didn't like it at ALL though).



Errrr....one the reasons she didn't like it is Ativan is oil based, generally not approved via the IN route and from what I understand burns like fire when delivered that way....


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 3, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Errrr....one the reasons she didn't like it is Ativan is oil based, generally not approved via the IN route and from what I understand burns like fire when delivered that way....



I stand corrected...apparently there is evidence for the safety of IN lorazepam....


----------



## BiggestLittleEMT (Jan 3, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Take stats take stats take stats! After (almost) 4 years of undergrad, I am SO glad I got a good stats background early on.



It really is a good class to take as a starting point for various directions of study.  However, if you're already decent at math (particularly standard curves and percentages), you're going to feel like smashing your head against the wall out of boredom.  There is a difference between reinforcing basic material, and being overly redundant.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm not allowed to leave the house for a couple months. Went out for 2 hours and bought Haix boots ~$260 (company paid for) and then motocross knee braces ~$700.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Take a contract worth 3 grand for a month of work or turn it down for vague answers and so far empty promises of maybe starting clinicals during that time frame


----------



## Aidey (Jan 3, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> I stand corrected...apparently there is evidence for the safety of IN lorazepam....



There might be evidence for the safety, but have you ever seen it done? We tried it with some expired ativan once. It wouldn't mist like other drugs do, it just shot in a straight stream out of the tip, and you had to use a lot of force to achieve that.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 3, 2013)

Code 3 response dash cam video - circa 1926

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=854_1357175296


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 3, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Code 3 response dash cam video - circa 1926
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=854_1357175296



Saw that on the Facebook yesterday. I love the part where he rams the snow bank repeatedly to gain access to the sidewalk.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 3, 2013)

I wish I could slap people sometimes. I was reading over comments on a hospital website and a lady was complaining about waiting in the ER for hours when she came in with a stomach flu. This was part of the comment..

"And of course, they rolled me up to a double - occupied- room. I lost it. It was 1:30am, I was feeling like :censored::censored::censored::censored:, and I threw a toddler quality tantrum. No one cared. They pretty much forced me in the room. I had no choice. I was on the "waiting list" for a private room."

Where do people get this sense of entitlement? Seriously.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 3, 2013)

Chase said:


> I wish I could slap people sometimes. I was reading over comments on a hospital website and a lady was complaining about waiting in the ER for hours when she came in with a stomach flu. This was part of the comment..
> 
> "And of course, they rolled me up to a double - occupied- room. I lost it. It was 1:30am, I was feeling like :censored::censored::censored::censored:, and I threw a toddler quality tantrum. No one cared. They pretty much forced me in the room. I had no choice. I was on the "waiting list" for a private room."
> 
> Where do people get this sense of entitlement? Seriously.



Anyone want to be on who was paying for her visit?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 4, 2013)

&$@?#! Grumble grumble....cough, dispatch $#*&?!

Two 911 trucks to cover the city. One night time transfer truck. 

Transfer truck gets sent to east Timbuktu to post a station that runs MAYBE 2 calls a shift. 

One of my station trucks gets sent on a 5 hour LDT. Leaving one truck, me, to cover the city, plus surrounding county, with virtually no backup.

Gonna be a heck of a busy night


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 4, 2013)

Partner went home sick. Now I'm partnerless sitting in the garage waiting for someone to show up to work with me. Not holding my breath or really hoping that someone does for that matter. I'll gladly sit here and do jack :censored::censored::censored::censored: nothing all night and get paid for it.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 4, 2013)

NVRob said:


> Partner went home sick. Now I'm partnerless sitting in the garage waiting for someone to show up to work with me. Not holding my breath or really hoping that someone does for that matter. I'll gladly sit here and do jack :censored::censored::censored::censored: nothing all night and get paid for it.



Where I work if you don't have a partner, and can't keep busy, you go home. Without pay.

I Didn't have a partner for 2 months. I shredded paper, went and got lunch, I was the lift assist truck, I washed trucks. I detailed them. Organized cabinets. 

Those were long 12 hour days.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 4, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Where I work if you don't have a partner, and can't keep busy, you go home. Without pay.
> 
> I Didn't have a partner for 2 months. I shredded paper, went and got lunch, I was the lift assist truck, I washed trucks. I detailed them. Organized cabinets.
> 
> Those were long 12 hour days.



For my company we are guaranteed hours. So the company has 1 of 2 choices. They can either send us home with pay or have us stay at the station.

Normally we are not sent home with pay. They will say "if you would like to go home you are more then welcome but you have to clock out". 

Normally we just stay at the station and will do VST jobs (if needed). I'm friends with the mechanic so I will normally help him out in the shop or work on my truck in the shop. 

Once I went to our 48 hour station (4 contract for a solar project) and spent 8 hours out there hanging with the crew.


----------



## Clare (Jan 4, 2013)

If people continue to be doucheface, they might end up needed a max/fac surgeon .... 

I may appear sweet and innocent but even I can get angry.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 4, 2013)

Clare said:


> If people continue to be doucheface, they might end up needed a max/fac surgeon ....
> 
> I may appear sweet and innocent but even I can get angry.


Aw, look how adorable she is thinking she can ... hey, what are you doing to my face? Stop it! Stop! it! Ahhhahahhhhahh! Stop it! Ahhahhahhhhhhh!!! That hurts! AaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhH!! My face! My face! Aahhhhh...............................................


----------



## Clare (Jan 4, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Aw, look how adorable she is thinking she can ... hey, what are you doing to my face? Stop it! Stop! it! Ahhhahahhhhahh! Stop it! Ahhahhahhhhhhh!!! That hurts! AaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhH!! My face! My face! Aahhhhh...............................................



Nah I don't do "adorable" ... and I dno, I am one for efficiency, so maybe some potassium chloride on your food or something to cause a fatal arrhythmia 

It just annoys me how um, whats the word, insincere some people are.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 4, 2013)

Clare said:


> Nah I don't do "adorable" ... and I dno, I am one for efficiency, so maybe some potassium chloride on your food or something to cause a fatal arrhythmia



Good luck with that. Works great IV but not so much orally. The amount you would have to put on someone's food would be totally noticeable, somewhere in the neighborhood of 2,500 mg. It would taste like :censored::censored::censored::censored:


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 4, 2013)

Replace all the salt in their house with KCl... And maybe convincing them to start spironolactone...... h34r:


----------



## Clare (Jan 4, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Replace all the salt in their house with KCl... And maybe convincing them to start spironolactone...... h34r:



LOL, they drink seriously excessive amounts of alcohol; isn't alcohol a diuretic?


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 4, 2013)

Clare said:


> LOL, they drink seriously excessive amounts of alcohol; isn't alcohol a diuretic?



Idk, is it? What does alcohol have to do with ADH? Sounds like a pimp question :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 4, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Where I work if you don't have a partner, and can't keep busy, you go home. Without pay.
> 
> I Didn't have a partner for 2 months. I shredded paper, went and got lunch, I was the lift assist truck, I washed trucks. I detailed them. Organized cabinets.
> 
> Those were long 12 hour days.



Not us, like firefite, we have mandatory hours we have to get each pay period so they have to keep us around or send us home on the clock, I've heard you can leave and use PTO but I'm saving that for a trip to Whistler in March. So I spent 4 hours sitting on a bench in the garage goofing around with my supervisor while "supervising" and heckling the VSTs cleaning and restocking ambulances  Technically I was the "office car" and if we went level 0 (no available units) or status 6 (pending 911s) Myself and either my supervisor or one of the dispatchers (all are EMT-Is or Paramedics and most are field qualified) would hop in my ambulance and go out into the system until units came available then we'd go back to the garage. It'll be the same story tomorrow if they don't fill his shift and he calls in which seems like a strong possibility with the way he looked and the amount he puked hah.

I eventually found a partner at 0030, we went to a hard post, slept for 2 1/2 hours, got toned out for a "stabbing" that sounded really, really bad, with basically the whole world responding that ended up being a dude who got knocked over the head with a 40 of OE...then we got fuel and went home. 



Chase said:


> Idk, is it? What does alcohol have to do with ADH? Sounds like a pimp question :rofl:



At what point? While they're intoxicated or while they're detoxing? 

If I'm not mistaken it's supressed which is why you piss like a racehorse when you're drinking then is "stimulated" during detox which is why, despite popular belief, it isn't a good idea to run fluids wide open into chronic alcoholics because you can fluid overload them pretty easily. Also, have you ever noticed after a long night of drinking, no matter how much you drink the next day, you don't really urinate all that much?

Someone will explain it better than me I'm sure.


----------



## Clare (Jan 4, 2013)

Chase said:


> Idk, is it? What does alcohol have to do with ADH? Sounds like a pimp question :rofl:



I think it is, I am not sure.  I know alcohol is eh, something ..... it's late and I can't sleep; who knows any good bedtime stories?


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 4, 2013)

So I finally get my authorization to schedule my NCLEX but there are not test dates until February unless I want to drive 2 hours to another testing site. So annoying


----------



## Anjel (Jan 4, 2013)

I would drive the 2 hours.

We have medics here that drive to Illinois to test, because its faster


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 4, 2013)

Chase said:


> So I finally get my authorization to schedule my NCLEX but there are not test dates until February unless I want to drive 2 hours to another testing site. So annoying



Drive the 2 hours... Well worth it


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 4, 2013)

Chase said:


> So I finally get my authorization to schedule my NCLEX but there are not test dates until February unless I want to drive 2 hours to another testing site. So annoying



What's two hours?  I drove 3 for my test.  Better to do it immediately than let it build up into some big thing.


----------



## CANDawg (Jan 4, 2013)

Where I live testing is only offered in one place, and over 2-3 days. 

I drove 3 hours to get there and paid for a hotel for the weekend. Lots of $$$, but not really any other choice. :sad:


----------



## silver (Jan 4, 2013)

Chase said:


> So I finally get my authorization to schedule my NCLEX but there are not test dates until February unless I want to drive 2 hours to another testing site. So annoying



I almost flew halfway across the country and stayed in a hotel for my MCAT as the closest one was 400 miles north in rural Maine for the date and time I wanted. Thankfully I found a seat opening 1.5 miles from my house later.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 4, 2013)

Speaking of no partner. I just got a page saying my shift had an opening tonight.

It's Friday night in the city. Someone should pick it up I hope.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 4, 2013)

Chase said:


> Idk, is it? What does alcohol have to do with ADH? Sounds like a pimp question :rofl:


Heh, tried Googling antidiuretic hormone and acetaldehyde cause I was thinking that maybe increase amount of acetaldehyde would inhibit the release of antidiuretic hormone... From what I recall, what's really poisonous to us (and also gives some Asians that red face cause of a lack of one type of acetaldehyde dehydrogenase enzyme, I think there are two types) is acetaldehyde. I don't know how the body knows, but I would figure it's a diuretic because the body is trying to excrete as much acetaldehyde as it can while at the same time acetaldehyde dehydrogenase converts acetaldehyde to acetate, and then acetyl-CoA where it's then used by the Kreb's cycle to make ATP. Anyhow! Googling that, it didn't say anything about antidiuretic hormone, but rather it probably automatically tried searching for "ADH" literally instead and ADH is alcohol dehydrogense, lol, which converts ethanol to acetaldehyde so maybe it's a trick question and while most people are thinking "What does alcohol have to do with antidiuretic hormone?" it's suppose to be "What does alcohol have to do with alcohol dehydrogenase?" I don't know, I am curious to find out if what I thought was correct about trying to void acetaldehyde, I'd like to know how the body knows about it, what makes the body want to void, and think it would be interesting if it was indeed a trick question.

Other things I can think of is I know alcohol is a coupling agent, protons start leaking around the proton pump, so to create more proton, more reactions happen, that increases temperature. To get rid of heat, the body dilates blood vessels, more fluid go to the kidney and get filtered out?

Those are things I am thinking right now. Probably way off and just sound cool to people who don't know what I am talking about.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 4, 2013)

Chase said:


> So I finally get my authorization to schedule my NCLEX but there are not test dates until February unless I want to drive 2 hours to another testing site. So annoying



Two hours? That's my commute one way if there's traffic!


----------



## Jambi (Jan 4, 2013)

Chase said:


> So I finally get my authorization to schedule my NCLEX but there are not test dates until February unless I want to drive 2 hours to another testing site. So annoying



Worth it, even if you had to hitch hike through a series if clown cars and serial killers.


----------



## CANDawg (Jan 4, 2013)

General consensus of the last few posts regarding Chase:


----------



## Clare (Jan 4, 2013)

OTL just rang and asked me to come in and do overtime


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 4, 2013)

albertaEMS said:


> General consensus of the last few posts regarding Chase:



Ya I think everyone is on the same page. I'm going to do that. Plus I'll see some old friends while I'm there. (My old college)


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 4, 2013)

Johnny Football is a monster... h34r:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 5, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Johnny Football is a monster... h34r:



Quite the game tonight


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 5, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Speaking of no partner. I just got a page saying my shift had an opening tonight.
> 
> It's Friday night in the city. Someone should pick it up I hope.



My partner and I flopped. He's at work and I ended up going home sick. Same bug. Guess it's been running through the company and ERs pretty bad lately.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 5, 2013)

I am starting to get excited. I fly out to Alberta on the 13th to start orientation for my new job. Just confirmed my flights.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 5, 2013)

NVRob said:


> My partner and I flopped. He's at work and I ended up going home sick. Same bug. Guess it's been running through the company and ERs pretty bad lately.



Yuck.

Feel better hun.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 5, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Yuck.
> 
> Feel better hun.



Thank you. Some NS, benedryl and zofran took the edge off my migraine and I'm not so nauseous that I'm green anymore. Just really sleepy now. I have to work tomorrow too, not looking forward to that.


----------



## silver (Jan 5, 2013)

Chase said:


> Idk, is it? What does alcohol have to do with ADH? Sounds like a pimp question :rofl:



You might like this article. Some advanced physiology in it. Shows that its much more complex than just vasopressin alone. As they see a direct effect on the kidneys from ethanol.

http://www.applied-cardiopulmonary-...wnloads/acp-2011-1_20110329/03_heringlake.pdf


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 5, 2013)

Its very rare that I have wanted to not be on vacation so badly. Monday can't come soon enough, followed by the next monday.


----------



## DFRJunkie (Jan 5, 2013)

I feel like such a rookie right now. Heh. Hi, guys.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 5, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Its very rare that I have wanted to not be on vacation so badly. Monday can't come soon enough, followed by the next monday.



I am on vacation right now, and I am killing it.


----------



## Earthworm Jim (Jan 5, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> I am starting to get excited. I fly out to Alberta on the 13th to start orientation for my new job. Just confirmed my flights.



Hey Tim, where in Alberta are you going to be working?


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 5, 2013)

Earthworm Jim said:


> Hey Tim, where in Alberta are you going to be working?



Pm sent


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 5, 2013)

[rant]
I'm so sick of the "Patients can do it at home, why can't we?" Normally it's EMTs...

I've transported patients (with an RT) who are vent dependent and on home health care. The family is trained in the basics of vent management and trouble shooting. Therefore EMTs should be allowed to treat vent patients with just a little extra training. Right? Right people?

[/rant]


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 5, 2013)

Just got about a $100 lesson on basic strategy of blackjack... and why splitting 2s when the dealer has a 2 is a bad thing.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 5, 2013)

silver said:


> You might like this article. Some advanced physiology in it. Shows that its much more complex than just vasopressin alone. As they see a direct effect on the kidneys from ethanol.
> 
> http://www.applied-cardiopulmonary-...wnloads/acp-2011-1_20110329/03_heringlake.pdf



Thank you Sir. I am stuck in bed with Strep Throat so I have been dying of boredom


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 5, 2013)

Sigh. My sister's birthday is on Feb. 1st, and I think I'm going to get her a tin foil hat.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 6, 2013)

Chase said:


> Thank you Sir. I am stuck in bed with Strep Throat so I have been dying of boredom


It was a short read.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Sigh. My sister's birthday is on Feb. 1st, and I think I'm going to get her a tin foil hat.



Make it a pirate capt style, seems to stop the government from reading/influencing your brain better than any other style.h34r:


----------



## Aidey (Jan 6, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Sigh. My sister's birthday is on Feb. 1st, and I think I'm going to get her a tin foil hat.



I have a co-worker who would get along well with your sister, who is also a die hard big foot believer. He is 110% sure big foot exists and is 110% sure he has seen him. 

The other day he was making fun of the people who think that chemtrails contain mind control formula or whatever. It was VERY hard to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 6, 2013)

Aidey said:


> The other day he was making fun of the people who think that chemtrails contain mind control formula or whatever. It was VERY hard to keep my mouth shut.




Obligatory...







Her latest thing is that her guns are going to be grabbed because of the UN and Obama is going to be emperor for life because someone introduced a bill into house to repeal the 22nd amendment (president term limits). After all, it isn't the first time the 22nd amendment had a bill introduced to repeal it... and it's not going to get any further than the last several times it's happened.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 6, 2013)

The stupid...it burns.

Ever watched "Doomsday Preppers"? Full of hilarious stupidity.


----------



## med51fl (Jan 6, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Ever watched "Doomsday Preppers"? Full of hilarious stupidity.



Oh sure, make fun of preppers.  I watched a documentary on TV called "The Walking Dead" and we will see how sorry you are when the Zombie Apocolypse comes!  So there!:rofl:


----------



## Aidey (Jan 6, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Her latest thing is that her guns are going to be grabbed because of the UN and Obama is going to be emperor for life because someone introduced a bill into house to repeal the 22nd amendment (president term limits). After all, it isn't the first time the 22nd amendment had a bill introduced to repeal it... and it's not going to get any further than the last several times it's happened.



Urgh, I've seen that floating around on facebook. It has been generating some very...interesting rants.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> The stupid...it burns.
> 
> Ever watched "Doomsday Preppers"? Full of hilarious stupidity.



Ummm I find this highly offensive as a doomsday prepper myself :rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 6, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Obligatory...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since when can Congress pass a law that repeals a Constitutional Amendment?  There's a reason we have the 21st Amendment.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 6, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> The stupid...it burns.
> 
> Ever watched "Doomsday Preppers"? Full of hilarious stupidity.


Lol yes, that show is pretty funny, I suppose the scenarios are theoretically possible, but highly unlikely. I wish they would show more of what people do to prep for a hurricane or tornado shelters. I'll bet that zombie site with that stomp II medical kit has a few super stars on it :rofl:


JPINFV said:


> Obligatory...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No comment :lol:


Aidey said:


> Urgh, I've seen that floating around on facebook. It has been generating some very...interesting rants.



I'll bet most of those people are basing their statements after their opinion and not any factual information. 
When you see something like that sit back and troll.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2013)

Company upgrades/updates the radio system to meet the counties new policy and now the radios suck. Soo much static. We can barely hear a unit who is less then a mile away from us and our dispatch center is 60-160 miles away from our response area.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 6, 2013)

There is a page on facebook called "Camping survival" I joined it because I honestly thought it would be about camping and such, but it's more about peepers and their bug out bags and how they store a years with of dried food. 

The other day someone posted how they carried an IV kit on them. So I asked him pretty general questions like: what drugs are you going to push.
His response: what! No drugs! This site is about survival not drugs!
my response: you said you were carrying an IV kit, I told him O2 was a drug as well as caffeine and alcohol. 
He insulted me, so I just told him what's up...

Overall, Facebook is pretty stupid. An addiction for many, and a bunch of like :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s on their.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 6, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Since when can Congress pass a law that repeals a Constitutional Amendment?  There's a reason we have the 21st Amendment.



Technically speaking, both houses can pass a proposal to amend the Constitution with a 2/3rds majority which then goes to the states, which requires 3/4ths of the state legislatures to ratify the proposal. That's the most common of the 4 pathways (2 ways to propose, 2 ways to ratify). Chances of 2/3rds majority in both houses followed by ratification by 3/4ths of the state legislatures? Nil.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2013)

Achilles said:


> There is a page on facebook called "Camping survival" I joined it because I honestly thought it would be about camping and such, but it's more about *peepers* and their bug out bags and how they store a years with of dried food.
> 
> The other day someone posted how they carried an IV kit on them. So I asked him pretty general questions like: what drugs are you going to push.
> His response: what! No drugs! This site is about survival not drugs!
> ...


 Peepers :huh: sounds a little risky haha


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 6, 2013)

Achilles said:


> There is a page on facebook called "Camping survival" I joined it because I honestly thought it would be about camping and such, but it's more about peepers and their bug out bags and how they store a years with of dried food.
> 
> The other day someone posted how they carried an IV kit on them. So I asked him pretty general questions like: what drugs are you going to push.
> His response: what! No drugs! This site is about survival not drugs!
> ...




Aww... Chad deleted his posts.


----------



## MissK (Jan 6, 2013)

First day as a medic.. here goes nothin. Woohoo...:lol:


----------



## medic417 (Jan 6, 2013)

MissK said:


> First day as a medic.. here goes nothin. Woohoo...:lol:



  I'll keep your patients in my thoughts.  Poor people.  

Have fun. Relax.  You will be fine.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 6, 2013)

Go Hawks!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 6, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> go hags!



ftfy


----------



## Jon (Jan 6, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Go Hawks!



So, because the Redskins game is going on in the land I volunteer in, I guess I need to root for them. Not that I'm gonna watch the game, but I'm following the scores.

The Eagles didn't really PLAY football this year.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=c8C7i9kdEf8

Enjoy.


----------



## exodus (Jan 6, 2013)

Within the next month or two, I will finally be on fulltime 911... It's been so long -.-


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2013)

exodus said:


> Within the next month or two, I will finally be on fulltime 911... It's been so long -.-



How so? There are like 5 people ahead of you. 

I'm part time in a couple of weeks so that opens up one ALS spot.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 6, 2013)

exodus said:


> Within the next month or two, I will finally be on fulltime 911... It's been so long -.-


Congrats dude!


----------



## exodus (Jan 6, 2013)

firefite said:


> How so? There are like 5 people ahead of you.
> 
> I'm part time in a couple of weeks so that opens up one ALS spot.



Nope #3. #1 is so picky he doesn't really count, #2 won't take east end, and I'm #3.  The female that's been on 204B is on 303b with the current 302B medic now. And she was ahead of me!  If 1 or 2 doesn't want your shift, I'll end up taking it probably. That's actually my ideal shift!

And according to the scheduling sup, a couple EMT's are re-classifying in the within the next month or two.

Edit: I thought I was like 5 as well, I talked to that sup Saturday night.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 6, 2013)

Please tell me I'm not the only one who is watching Downton Abbey now.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 6, 2013)

*If you operate or live near North Sacramento: reward for animal abuse information*

A young pitbull was set afire with accelerant and left to die wandering the street. She didn't, but had to be euthanized due to the severity of her injuries.

http://www.news10.net/video/default.aspx?bctid=2073676403001





Graphic tv video, some neighbor reactions, and remember: if they did it to an animal, they are not unlikely to do something to a human, especially one they feel can't retaliate.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2013)

exodus said:


> Nope #3. #1 is so picky he doesn't really count, #2 won't take east end, and I'm #3.  The female that's been on 204B is on 303b with the current 302B medic now. And she was ahead of me!  If 1 or 2 doesn't want your shift, I'll end up taking it probably. That's actually my ideal shift!
> 
> And according to the scheduling sup, a couple EMT's are re-classifying in the within the next month or two.
> 
> Edit: I thought I was like 5 as well, I talked to that sup Saturday night.



KJ won't take east end? She lives in the exact middle of the valley. And how the heck did MK get moved up already?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 6, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one who is watching Downton Abbey now.



You are the only one watching Downtown Abbey right now.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 6, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one who is watching Downton Abbey now.




Pro-tip... it's already aired in the UK months ago, thus making it a rerun.


----------



## exodus (Jan 6, 2013)

firefite said:


> KJ won't take east end? She lives in the exact middle of the valley. And how the heck did MK get moved up already?



You know what, for some reason I thought KJ was b week, she is A. Maybe that's why she didn't take it.  MK is just in front of me, ONLY because I was last to get an FTO so behind a week. She literally got cleared 2 days ahead of me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2013)

exodus said:


> You know what, for some reason I thought KJ was b week, she is A. Maybe that's why she didn't take it.  MK is just in front of me, ONLY because I was last to get an FTO so behind a week. She literally got cleared 2 days ahead of me.



That's how my first BLS was. She went full time a day before I finished my FTO time. She got moved up to ALS in under 6 months. I had to wait about 1 1/2. 

If my shift is still open KJ will probably take it. She prefers days and shifts that don't start really early.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 6, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> A young pitbull was set afire with accelerant and left to die wandering the street. She didn't, but had to be euthanized due to the severity of her injuries.
> 
> http://www.news10.net/video/default.aspx?bctid=2073676403001
> 
> ...


That's sad!


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 6, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Pro-tip... it's already aired in the UK months ago, thus making it a rerun.



I...urr...wha...wait.

Damn. So I could have been watching this months ago!? Argh...


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 6, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> I...urr...wha...wait.
> 
> Damn. So I could have been watching this months ago!? Argh...



S3E01 aired on 9/16/12... 

Just wait until the episode where...


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 6, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> S3E01 aired on 9/16/12...
> 
> Just wait until the episode where...



All I gotta say about this first episode is that Shirley Maclaine + Maggie Smith = So much sassiness.

A thoroughly entertaining series, really.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 6, 2013)

I hated the Dowager Countess at the start of season 1, but she's become one of my favorite characters.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 7, 2013)

So now Obama is going to amend the constitution to allow him to be president for life via executive order. ಠ__ಠ The derp is strong with my brother-in-law.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 7, 2013)

After 7 months of having a winch on my Land Cruiser I finally got to use it tonight....to get an ambulance out of the sand. Not the crews fault they got stuck. Driveway fell out from under them. 

Wrecker sent to them out got stuck and told the crew once the wrecker was out they weren't gonna get us out. FD winched their truck out and wouldn't help our crew. 

So I got to go help lol. Pulled winch cable 3 times and then wound up dragging the unit back to the road with a tow strap. Then went back and pulled out a sheriff Tahoe. 

And when I left the 2 wreckers were still stuck......but they had quit
laughing about my Toyota.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 7, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> After 7 months of having a winch on my Land Cruiser I finally got to use it tonight....to get an ambulance out of the sand. Not the crews fault they got stuck. Driveway fell out from under them.
> 
> Wrecker sent to them out got stuck and told the crew once the wrecker was out they weren't gonna get us out. FD winched their truck out and wouldn't help our crew.
> 
> ...



I hope you left the wreckers stuck. That's ridiculous. 

Narrowly avoided ending my work week with a late call pedi arrest :-/ Glad I did but at the same time I almost wish they had called the 10 minutes earlier...who knows, maybe it would've been the difference. When these new moms going to learn to STOP SLEEPING WITH THE NEWBORN! God I hate people sometimes. 12 days old, tore my old partner up  Rest In Peace.

Random thought. I think the CLs should delete this Rob fellow's account since he isn't active and hasn't been for a long time so I can get rid of this NV in front of my screen name.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 7, 2013)

NVRob said:


> I hope you left the wreckers stuck. That's ridiculous.
> 
> Narrowly avoided ending my work week with a late call pedi arrest :-/ Glad I did but at the same time I almost wish they had called the 10 minutes earlier...who knows, maybe it would've been the difference. When these new moms going to learn to STOP SLEEPING WITH THE NEWBORN! I hate people sometimes. 12 days old, tore my old partner up  Rest In Peace.



Yeah the wreckers were on their own. I would've had to snatch block my winch cable to get the capacity up higher and anchor the back of my truck to have a chance at moving them. When I left an FD was pulling up with their dozer to help them. 

Sucks about the pedi arrest. I have had 2 where the parents were sleeping with the baby. Both had been down too long. So sad and preventable. Thoughts to y'all.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 7, 2013)

NVRob said:


> I hope you left the wreckers stuck. That's ridiculous.
> 
> Narrowly avoided ending my work week with a late call pedi arrest :-/ Glad I did but at the same time I almost wish they had called the 10 minutes earlier...who knows, maybe it would've been the difference. When these new moms going to learn to STOP SLEEPING WITH THE NEWBORN! God I hate people sometimes. 12 days old, tore my old partner up  Rest In Peace.
> 
> Random thought. I think the CLs should delete this Rob fellow's account since he isn't active and hasn't been for a long time so I can get rid of this NV in front of my screen name.



I really feel when baby's are killed because they aren't in a fricken crib or bassinet, that is negligent homicide.

And I say that to people, and mothers are like "oh we get so tired and fall asleep feeding the baby" or whatever. IDC. Sit in a chair if you can't stay awake. Your baby's life depends on it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 7, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Yeah the wreckers were on their own. I would've had to snatch block my winch cable to get the capacity up higher and anchor the back of my truck to have a chance at moving them. When I left an FD was pulling up with their dozer to help them.
> 
> Sucks about the pedi arrest. I have had 2 where the parents were sleeping with the baby. Both had been down too long. So sad and preventable. Thoughts to y'all.



Psh, I would've told fire to make them deal with it on their own, but I'm an *** like that. 

I've had three, had they called 10 minutes earlier it would've been 4. 

Two medical one trauma. All were down too long. I feel for the crew. First call of their first day of the week on their 16 hour shift. Not a good way to start a work week. Terrible call, I feel for anyone who has to run one. I will pass your condolences along. 

I will say to everyone on here and I tell the same to my coworkers: if you ever run one and need someone to talk to I'm always around. Please, don't bottle it up. I haven't been in EMS for that long, and been a medic for an even shorter period to time, but it's one of the things I can say I have experience in, more than a lot of medics who've been around much longer than me.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 7, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I really feel when baby's are killed because they aren't in a fricken crib or bassinet, that is negligent homicide.



That mother is going to have to live with that for the rest of her life. I think that is punishment enough and prosecuting them isn't going to do anyone any good. Anyone know the suicide and divorce rates after losing a child like that? I assume quite high.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 7, 2013)

Chase said:


> That mother is going to have to live with that for the rest of her life. I think that is punishment enough and prosecuting them isn't going to do anyone any good. Anyone know the suicide and divorce rates after losing a child like it? I assume quite high.



Last I remember looking into this, the rates were high.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 7, 2013)

Chase said:


> That mother is going to have to live with that for the rest of her life. I think that is punishment enough and prosecuting them isn't going to do anyone any good. Anyone know the suicide and divorce rates after losing a child like it? I assume quite high.



So should we not prosecute parents who drink and drive with their kids, and kill them? 

Both situations you know that you have a possibility of hurting your child. 

It just happens a lot. And people know better.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 7, 2013)

NVRob said:


> Psh, I would've told fire to make them deal with it on their own, but I'm an *** like that.
> 
> I've had three, had they called 10 minutes earlier it would've been 4.
> 
> ...



I told onscene fire that but the dozer was on the way already. Course they were willing to help the wreckers when they wouldn't help us. Whatever. I got our guys and SO out. The towing company tied up 2 wreckers for 4+ hours and wound up not being able to bill anyone in the end. That will hurt them bad. After watching them trying to recover their trucks I'm glad I did ours. They wouldve broke ours. 

What Rob said. I've had more than my share of pedi and baby arrests. I'm available if anyone needs help after one of these calls.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 7, 2013)

Anjel said:


> So should we not prosecute parents who drink and drive with their kids, and kill them?
> 
> Both situations you know that you have a possibility of hurting your child.
> 
> It just happens a lot. And people know better.



Ehh that's a tough one but I think there is a distinction. There is more of a known risk with drinking and driving and it violates a law. Even though you should know its unsafe to sleep with your infant may people do not know and are totally ignorant.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 7, 2013)

A call was just dispatched for 

"Workable arrest. Not breathing" 

Ummm.... Yea.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 7, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> After 7 months of having a winch on my Land Cruiser I finally got to use it tonight....to get an ambulance out of the sand. Not the crews fault they got stuck. Driveway fell out from under them.
> 
> Wrecker sent to them out got stuck and told the crew once the wrecker was out they weren't gonna get us out. FD winched their truck out and wouldn't help our crew.
> 
> ...



Nice.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 7, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> I told onscene fire that but the dozer was on the way already. Course they were willing to help the wreckers when they wouldn't help us. Whatever. I got our guys and SO out. The towing company tied up 2 wreckers for 4+ hours and wound up not being able to bill anyone in the end. That will hurt them bad. After watching them trying to recover their trucks I'm glad I did ours. They wouldve broke ours.
> 
> What Rob said. I've had more than my share of pedi and baby arrests. I'm available if anyone needs help after one of these calls.



Is it a bad apple in the fire crew or ?


----------



## Backblast (Jan 7, 2013)

Since this thread is totally directionless, I think it's fair for me to say that I had leftover linguine and white clam sauce for breakfast this morning.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 7, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Is it a bad apple in the fire crew or ?



Maybe


----------



## Jon (Jan 7, 2013)

Backblast said:


> Since this thread is totally directionless, I think it's fair for me to say that I had leftover linguine and white clam sauce for breakfast this morning.



Yum.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 7, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Is it a bad apple in the fire crew or ?



I could really go for some kool aid right now


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 7, 2013)

Achilles said:


> I could really go for some kool aid right now



There's plenty in various threads. Just browse.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 7, 2013)

So, I just refreshed my tapatalk... All 8 new posts on different topics showed mycrofft's picture... again... h34r: :rofl:


----------



## Clare (Jan 7, 2013)

Found out yesterday I will be finding out my permanent slot soon so its goodbye relief forever!

Will it be red watch, blue, brown or green? This is almost like the colour lottery


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 7, 2013)

Part Time Supervisor position just opened...

I meet everything except the experience...short by 6 months... To apply or not to apply, that is the question.

They'd be nuts to hire me as a supe...I'm the youngest medic in the company. That wouldn't go over well with the rest of the field staff, at all.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 7, 2013)

First day of fire academy, 3 people already quit. 7am to 5:30pm. Freezing our asses off in a suit.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 7, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> First day of fire academy, 3 people already quit. 7am to 5:30pm. Freezing our asses off in a suit.



Hopefully I'll be joining the Dark Side with you...

ALS Fire Monkey applications open tomorrow.

Looks like a lot of test and interviews ahead of me in the next couple months. 

Hopefully my references and lack of any DOCs or Write-Ups in my 18 months at my EMS job with a good employee performance review will overweigh the fact that I don't have any FF Certs.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 7, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> First day of fire academy, 3 people already quit. 7am to 5:30pm. Freezing our asses off in a suit.



Nice! Have fun! We just had an academy class start today, too. Wonder how many we had quit today. Usually at least two on day one for us


----------



## medic417 (Jan 7, 2013)

Robb said:


> Part Time Supervisor position just opened...
> 
> I meet everything except the experience...short by 6 months... To apply or not to apply, that is the question.
> 
> They'd be nuts to hire me as a supe...I'm the youngest medic in the company. That wouldn't go over well with the rest of the field staff, at all.



Do it.  Going through the process is good experience.  

If for some reason they are all drunk and hire you just write up anyone that laughs at you.  :rofl:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 7, 2013)

Robb said:


> Hopefully I'll be joining the Dark Side with you...
> 
> ALS Fire Monkey applications open tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Next 18 weeks is gonna be real rough but it will all be worth it.


Speaking of the dark side, what happened to 46Young? He on vacation?


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 7, 2013)

So, went to Tilted Kilt (sort of like a hooter's, but better, haha) with one of my buddies today. We're driving around the mall later and he's scaring people with a new train horn he just installed on his truck, just messing around. We pull out and a few miles later there's some blue and red lights behind him, due to his crazy :censored: driving. 
It's two detectives and they walk up and ask why he got pulled over... blah, blah... 
They say, "you were going 75 in a 40, 5 illegal lane changes, cut us off, following with less than 1/2 second of space in between you and the car in front, 1 illegal left turn, plus the train horn. So 4 counts of reckless driving, while 1 count alone is an arrest able offense ..." They end up letting him off scott free, just a warning. Plus, they told him to get rid of his Raider's floor mats, but that's it. They said "we're detectives and don't have the time to deal with this right now, just wanted to give you a little lesson," when they had just said they just left the mall after shopping around for a few hours...
I was just sitting there... Like really...? My last ticket was for 6 MPH (71 in a 65) over and it was $240. Why don't I ever get out of them... :glare:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 7, 2013)

Exciting day. A 550-600 pound female in DKA with renal failure and resp failure.

Then a elderly male with a stroke on the left side of his brain, seizure in the scanner at the hospital, A-Fib before the seizure and V-Flutter after it, TPA was given and now a second stroke on the right side of his brain. He is back in the scanner then the docs are going on a fishing trip to get the clots.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 7, 2013)

firefite said:


> Exciting day. A 550-600 pound female in DKA with renal failure and resp failure.



Thats so weird that she would have renal failure and diabetes.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 7, 2013)

firefite said:


> A-Fib before the seizure and V-Flutter after it.



Did you mean A flutter or was it actually V Flutter? Ventricular Flutter is an actual rhythm and every time I mention it I get the "Wtf?" :blink: look


----------



## Tigger (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone ever taken a FireTEAM test before?

Applying for a FF/EMT position and I'm taking the test on Thursday and am looking for anyone's experiences. The test is the only thing that determines whether or not you get considered for an interview. 

No fire certs/paramedic technically help you in the process, so if figured I'd give it a shot. 1500 people applying for 32-60 positions depending on how long they keep the list. 

My hope is to be in position to enter their forthcoming community paramedic program down the line, with them paying for all the schooling. This place is by far the most EMS centric FD I've seen, so I don't feel like I'm betraying anything ha.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 7, 2013)

Roll Tide!


----------



## medic417 (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone ever think we need a playoff in college football?  Sad that Texas A&M put the beat down on alabama and alabama is going to be the champion.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 7, 2013)

ND is getting embarrassed. This is sad. Seconded on playoffs.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 7, 2013)

Isn't there supposed to be a football game tonight?


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 7, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Anyone ever taken a FireTEAM test before?
> 
> Applying for a FF/EMT position and I'm taking the test on Thursday and am looking for anyone's experiences. The test is the only thing that determines whether or not you get considered for an interview.
> 
> ...



There are quite a few firefighter medics here.  They just pull their jacket over the maltese cross as they are coming through the door.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 7, 2013)

Chase said:


> Did you mean A flutter or was it actually V Flutter? Ventricular Flutter is an actual rhythm and every time I mention it I get the "Wtf?" :blink: look



According to the doctor it was V flutter. I didn't actually get to see the rhythm.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 7, 2013)

Tigger said:


> My hope is to be in position to enter their forthcoming community paramedic program down the line, with them paying for all the schooling. This place is by far the most EMS centric FD I've seen, so I don't feel like I'm betraying anything ha.









Granted, FDs who do EMS should be EMS focused...


----------



## Jon (Jan 7, 2013)

Robb said:


> Part Time Supervisor position just opened...
> 
> I meet everything except the experience...short by 6 months... To apply or not to apply, that is the question.
> 
> They'd be nuts to hire me as a supe...I'm the youngest medic in the company. That wouldn't go over well with the rest of the field staff, at all.



Go for it! Good luck!



NYMedic828 said:


> First day of fire academy, 3 people already quit. 7am to 5:30pm. Freezing our asses off in a suit.



3 quit Already?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 7, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Anyone ever taken a FireTEAM test before?



Yep. Pay close attention to the brick factory. Answer with your gut. Good luck.


----------



## Clare (Jan 8, 2013)

And the results are in, my permanent slot will be brown watch, having narrowly missed red watch.

I can't think of anything good that is brown, oh dear :unsure:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 8, 2013)

Clare said:


> And the results are in, my permanent slot will be brown watch, having narrowly missed red watch.
> 
> I can't think of anything good that is brown, oh dear :unsure:



You're not the first person who's been active on here who worked on brown watch.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> You're not the first person who's been active on here who worked on brown watch.



Uh huh. What a coincidence.


----------



## Clare (Jan 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> You're not the first person who's been active on here who worked on brown watch.



I would have preferred green watch and am going to see if I can find somebody who wants to take brown so I can have green watch because there is a person on green watch who wants to swap but it depends if it will be approved or not, apparently its not as simple as just "switching places".

Nothing bad against brown but it's just not what I really want.

But in saying that heck I could be in some backhole rural station doing a 96 hour roster .... so for now, I will take what I can get.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> You're not the first person who's been active on here who worked on brown watch.



h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 8, 2013)

Clare said:


> And the results are in, my permanent slot will be brown watch, having narrowly missed red watch.
> 
> I can't think of anything good that is brown, oh dear :unsure:




There's always the Browncoats.

/Keep flying...
//Just because it was the losing side doesn't make it the wrong side.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 8, 2013)

> The Operational Roster is made up of coloured watches – Red, Brown, Blue, and Green – which operate on a  continually rotating basis of  4 days on 4 days off as illustrated below.  The four days on are made up of two day shifts from 0800 to  1800,  followed by two night shifts from 1800 to 0800 the next day. (source)


It's like their shift name. It determines what days of the week they work and whether it's day or night.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 8, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Granted, FDs who do EMS should be EMS focused...



Hour for hour more time is spent on EMS training than fire training once out of the academy. The medical division is well staffed civilian paramedics who provide education and quality control. 

It's ALS first response from fire and ALS transport from AMR. Not my favorite model, but at least everyone gets assessed by a paramedic immediately and there are always enough hands on scene. 



n7lxi said:


> Yep. Pay close attention to the brick factory. Answer with your gut. Good luck.



Thanks. I've also been told to be somewhat non-confrontational with responses to scenarios. I don't like these sorts of tests where you have no idea what to expect. Slightly nervous...


----------



## Anjel (Jan 8, 2013)

Mod 3 exam passed!!!! The worst is over.


----------



## Metro EMS News (Jan 8, 2013)

*Watch Out!*

Returning our patient back home last night and stepped in poo next to their front door. It was human poo, no doubt about it. Who does that? A really sh:censored:ty situation. 
At least my boots are really clean now.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2013)

Our city fire department is going to be hiring in the near future. I have a way in with the fire department but they require a fire academy. Instead of taking the fire academy I chose to take the medic prerequisite class followed by 10 months of medic school. Sucks :glare:


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 8, 2013)

So I just drove 2 hours to take the NCLEX exam and got done in 75 questions (the minimum) and only took a hour. I was freaking out but according to the Pearson Vue trick (trying to register again and getting a pop up saying you already took the exam) I passed. So it appears I am a RN! Hide yo kids hide yo wife :rofl: I should get the official results in a few days.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 8, 2013)

My husband's leg had finally been healing, and he has been making great progress at PT.  Then, last night, his ankle started looking swollen, was red, and hot to the tough.  This morning, part of the scar from his surgery opened up and there was a lot of nasty, yellow drainage.  He's off to the doctor for some antibiotics.  

I think he has an abscess.  :sad:


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 8, 2013)

Finally found a gif that depicts what the first medic partner I had said to me when I expressed concern about a smelly patient that we got a refusal from...


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 8, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> My husband's leg had finally been healing, and he has been making great progress at PT.  Then, last night, his ankle started looking swollen, was red, and hot to the tough.  This morning, part of the scar from his surgery opened up and there was a lot of nasty, yellow drainage.  He's off to the doctor for some antibiotics.
> 
> I think he has an abscess.  :sad:



Had.  Now it's on its way to healing.  :/


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 8, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Finally found a gif that depicts what the first medic partner I had said to me when I expressed concern about a smelly patient that we got a refusal from...



Which is.....


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 8, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> Had.  Now it's on its way to healing.  :/



If only.  I just got a call from him.  He is on the way to the pharmacy to pick up some "heavy duty antibiotics" (his words).  

Apparently, the infection is in between the bone and the plate.  The good news is that they don't think the infection is in the bone.  The bad news is, even though they are trying the oral antibiotics, they aren't expecting them to work, and are anticipating _another_ surgery to go in, remove the plate, and clean it out.

We just can't win....  :angry::huh::sad:


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 8, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Which is.....



Never. Look. Back. Never.

I guess he didn't want the non-patient to stink up the back of the rig.

And a belated congrats to the new murse (Safari tried autocorrecting it to nurse, I was having none of that  ) 





Chase said:


> So it appears I am a RN! Hide yo kids hide yo wife :rofl: I should get the official results in a few days.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 8, 2013)

Chase said:


> So I just drove 2 hours to take the NCLEX exam and got done in 75 questions (the minimum) and only took a hour. I was freaking out but according to the Pearson Vue trick (trying to register again and getting a pop up saying you already took the exam) I passed. So it appears I am a RN! Hide yo kids hide yo wife :rofl: I should get the official results in a few days.



Well, unofficially, congrats! Perhaps I'll be in your shoes in a few years...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 8, 2013)

Some of you know that I worked in radio broadcasting for 20 years before becoming a paramedic full-time… I left full-time radio in 2008. And while I can say I didn't miss the full-time job, I did miss playing hits on the radio.

I just got hired today to do some part time on a couple of the radio stations here! Should be fun, I was thinking about changing my name on the radio to "Doc Medic".


----------



## Clare (Jan 8, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> I just got hired today to do some part time on a couple of the radio stations here! Should be fun, I was thinking about changing my name on the radio to "Doc Medic".



Never mind Dr. Dre, its Dr. DJ 

I know I have to work with somebody I don't really like and I am thinking of just calling off.  She offered to do the driving but I still have to talk to her and you know, be friendly or whatever.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 8, 2013)

Clare said:


> Never mind Dr. Dre, its Dr. DJ
> 
> I know I have to work with somebody I don't really like and I am thinking of just calling off.  She offered to do the driving but I still have to talk to her and you know, be friendly or whatever.



Over the summer I was scheduled for a week to work with someone who I could not stand. I am usually friendly and whatnot, but one shift of him telling me the various techniques needed to pop stubborn blackheads (with his girlfriend's aid) was enough for me to do anything to stay away.

That included changing my schedule from a half hour to an hour and fifteen commute one way, but it was worth it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 8, 2013)

Nothing like getting paid the education wage (near double time) to sit in an office and do static cardiology stations for the medic class all afternoon to help them practice. 

Make me wonder though, was I that unsure of myself and skiddish 8 months ago?


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, just an update on that interview with Roush I posted a few pages back. Interviewer called me around a hour ago after nearly a week and gave me the notice that it is a no go. He said he's been trying to shift around the schedule to figure out if he can hire me, but he can't without changing other people's normal shifts, or something I like that. I didn't honestly understand what he was saying, but I wasn't really paying attention after he said he can't. 
Oh well, though. Guess it's back to applying to fast food places... :sad:
I really wish EMS would hire 18 y/o, but "insurance on them is too high." 
Ah well, only gotta wait till May for my CPT...


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 8, 2013)

blittle said:


> Well, just an update on that interview with Roush I posted a few pages back. Interviewer called me around a hour ago after nearly a week and gave me the notice that it is a no go. He said he's been trying to shift around the schedule to figure out if he can hire me, but he can't without changing other people's normal shifts, or something I like that. I didn't honestly understand what he was saying, but I wasn't really paying attention after he said he can't.
> Oh well, though. Guess it's back to applying to fast food places... :sad:
> I really wish EMS would hire 18 y/o, but "insurance on them is too high."
> Ah well, only gotta wait till May for my CPT...



That sucks. Keep your head up. Something will work out. 

Fwiw we hire at 18. I can think of at least 5 recent hires that are 18-19. Not that it helps you lol.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 8, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> That sucks. Keep your head up. Something will work out.
> 
> Fwiw we hire at 18. I can think of at least 5 recent hires that are 18-19. Not that it helps you lol.



Nope, haha. There's only one major ambo company out here within quite a large radius and they all hire at 21 for EMTs, because the insurance costs too much for them. They'll hire 'medics at 18, though, because that makes so much sense. 
Only place that hires is FD, but I don't think an 18 y/o EMT without fire science will stand much of a chance. 
Like I said though, I think I'm just going to try for a short term fast food job, maybe a grocery store, then come May when I finally get my diploma and get my Phlebo cert/ med lab asst. There have been nonstop hiring's for them lately. I can suffer for a few months to land a good job


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> Make me wonder though, was I that unsure of myself and skiddish 8 months ago?



Yes, yes you were


----------



## Trashtruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Of course you were! We all were!
Some will say they weren't, like they were cool as sh*t in medic school, but we know the deal.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> Nothing like getting paid the education wage (near double time) to sit in an office and do static cardiology stations for the medic class all afternoon to help them practice.
> 
> Make me wonder though, was I that unsure of myself and skiddish 8 months ago?



Yep. And skittish, too.


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 9, 2013)

Today is my first day of paramedic school  wish me luck.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 9, 2013)

One of our crews had an interesting call last night. 

(Man A) was chasing another guy on foot. The guy who was being chased (man B) was hit and killed by a car. The driver of the car stopped to check on man B and call 911. Man A then kicked and stabbed the already dead man B. Man A then stabbed the driver of the car and stole the car.


----------



## chillybreeze (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh wow talk about an interesting call!!!   Did they catch the guy and did the driver of the car die??  Sounds like a tv show!!  lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 9, 2013)

chillybreeze said:


> Oh wow talk about an interesting call!!!   Did they catch the guy and did the driver of the car die??  Sounds like a tv show!!  lol



Yeah PD got the guy and no, driver of the car is in stable condition.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 9, 2013)

kaaatielove said:


> Today is my first day of paramedic school  wish me luck.



You look familiar...  and no that's not a pickup line.  (Unless it worked?!)


Enjoy school.  It will be long, but it will be over before you know it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 9, 2013)

Linuss said:


> You look familiar...  and no that's not a pickup line.  (Unless it worked?!)
> 
> 
> Enjoy school.  It will be long, but it will be over before you know it.



How many times have you used that line? Haha


----------



## exodus (Jan 9, 2013)

firefite said:


> One of our crews had an interesting call last night.
> 
> (Man A) was chasing another guy on foot. The guy who was being chased (man B) was hit and killed by a car. The driver of the car stopped to check on man B and call 911. Man A then kicked and stabbed the already dead man B. Man A then stabbed the driver of the car and stole the car.



http://www.mydesert.com/article/201...acking-stabbing-fatal-crash-Jose-Matus-arrest


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 9, 2013)

Just put a deposit down on a sweet new truck! Well new to me, not really. 06 F250 6.0L PS with 63k on it for, less than I planned on spending. Only complaint is it doesn't have extendable tow mirrors but that's a problem I can deal with easily.

Clean carfax, all the maintenance records from Ford dealerships. Had zero problems with the EGR valve. 



Should be picking up tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 9, 2013)

Robb said:


> Just put a deposit down on a sweet new truck! Well new to me, not really. 06 F250 6.0L PS with 63k on it for, less than I planned on spending. Only complaint is it doesn't have extendable tow mirrors but that's a problem I can deal with easily.
> 
> Clean carfax, all the maintenance records from Ford dealerships. Had zero problems with the EGR valve.
> 
> ...



Ewww it's a ford. You are no longer my friend :rofl:

On a real note: nice truck. My dad hasn't had any issues with his 06.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 9, 2013)

Robb said:


> Just put a deposit down on a sweet new truck! Well new to me, not really. 06 F250 6.0L PS with 63k on it for, less than I planned on spending. Only complaint is it doesn't have extendable tow mirrors but that's a problem I can deal with easily.
> 
> Clean carfax, all the maintenance records from Ford dealerships. Had zero problems with the EGR valve.
> 
> ...



Sweet!! Very nice!!


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 9, 2013)

The husband's leg was looking concerning, so finally convinced him to go to the ED.  So, now I am sitting in the waiting room while he has already been taken back.  Hopefully they tell me I can go back as well, soon.


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 9, 2013)

Linuss said:


> You look familiar...  and no that's not a pickup line.  (Unless it worked?!)
> 
> 
> Enjoy school.  It will be long, but it will be over before you know it.



Well, I've never been to Dallas & unless you've been to Daytona, you've probably never seen me before  

School seems like fun, time management is going to be tough but I'm more than ready! Thanks


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 9, 2013)

Robb said:


> Just put a deposit down on a sweet new truck! Well new to me, not really. 06 F250 6.0L PS with 63k on it for, less than I planned on spending. Only complaint is it doesn't have extendable tow mirrors but that's a problem I can deal with easily.
> 
> Clean carfax, all the maintenance records from Ford dealerships. Had zero problems with the EGR valve.
> 
> ...



So where are the strobes going?


----------



## fast65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Robb said:


> Just put a deposit down on a sweet new truck! Well new to me, not really. 06 F250 6.0L PS with 63k on it for, less than I planned on spending. Only complaint is it doesn't have extendable tow mirrors but that's a problem I can deal with easily.
> 
> Clean carfax, all the maintenance records from Ford dealerships. Had zero problems with the EGR valve.
> 
> ...


Very nice truck! Congrats Rob!


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 9, 2013)

Robb said:


> Just put a deposit down on a sweet new truck! Well new to me, not really. 06 F250 6.0L PS with 63k on it for, less than I planned on spending. Only complaint is it doesn't have extendable tow mirrors but that's a problem I can deal with easily.
> 
> Clean carfax, all the maintenance records from Ford dealerships. Had zero problems with the EGR valve.
> 
> ...



Nice!!

Now put some of the Bulletproof Diesel parts on it to ensure it remains reliable and trouble free. 

I think I toasted the front drive shaft ujoints in my Land Cruiser the other night. They're a pain in the butt to change. Yay. Not


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 9, 2013)

kaaatielove said:


> Well, I've never been to Dallas & unless you've been to Daytona, you've probably never seen me before
> 
> School seems like fun, time management is going to be tough but I'm more than ready! Thanks



Lived a few years in Oviedo, but alas, neither of us would have looked like we do now...


----------



## Clare (Jan 10, 2013)

Had a lady with heavy vaginal haemorrhage, ew very yucky!!


----------



## Achilles (Jan 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> Just put a deposit down on a sweet new truck! Well new to me, not really. 06 F250 6.0L PS with 63k on it for, less than I planned on spending. Only complaint is it doesn't have extendable tow mirrors but that's a problem I can deal with easily.
> 
> Clean carfax, all the maintenance records from Ford dealerships. Had zero problems with the EGR valve.
> 
> ...


Good Truck, not meant for driving up to your super market twice a week, tow something heavy with it. If you don't have something heavy to tow, put something heavy in the bed of the truck. 
That truck loves the warm weather, and it loves to tow. 
you should be able to pull about 12,500 with the goose neck. However, I seen guys hauling 16k with just a pintle. The most I've done is probably around 10k. put an additive in every other fuel change.  Did it come w/ a block heater? IF you have any questions, shoot me a pm.



Chimpie said:


> So where are the strobes going?


Reverse lights, head lights, Hopefully he'll choose Whelen Vertex LED. IF he does, hopefully he wont get the split color either.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> Just put a deposit down on a sweet new truck! Well new to me, not really. 06 F250 6.0L PS with 63k on it for, less than I planned on spending. Only complaint is it doesn't have extendable tow mirrors but that's a problem I can deal with easily.
> 
> Clean carfax, all the maintenance records from Ford dealerships. Had zero problems with the EGR valve.
> 
> ...



Drool.....

That is beautiful! Excellent choice there, going with the Ford diesel. I miss my 93. Can't wait to get my hands on another.


----------



## exodus (Jan 10, 2013)

I think he was joking about the strobes xD


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks all. I'm pretty stoked on it. Strobes galore! And a rumbler! 

Any recommendations shfd? 

Not really wanting to dink with it too much, it's an xlt with the fx4 package on it so its pretty plush. Thought about a leveling kit but it sits pretty close to level already with the sport package. Gonna take the steps off and see how I like it without them, not a huge fan of the look but I also don't want to have to take a running start to get my short frame into it every time. Thinkin' an MBRP exhaust, intake, EGR delete and Edge chip the call it good. Don't really wanna be getting crazy and having to do head studs or anything like that. 

Achilles, I'm sure it'll definitely ride a lot better with some weight in it, drove it today empty and it was pretty stiff, nothing unbearable though. Boy, does she get up and go!


----------



## Clare (Jan 10, 2013)

Two people had the nerve to die on me.  

Don't they know it upsets me greatly when people die on me?


----------



## Aprz (Jan 10, 2013)

Personal achievement: solved my 100th 12-lead from ECGs for Emergency Physicians Part 1. There is a hundred more in the book to solve so I'm half way through it.

Chase, I was somewhat disappointed with the 100th one though. I'd like to hear your inut. I thought hypocalcemia would be mentioned cause the QT looked prolonged to me and given the history too. I calculate the QTc to be >450 (on my phone, I did 360/((60/95)^(1/2)) which is 452 ms.

I also felt like the QS wave in V1-V3 need an explanation, looks like poor R wave progression to me. Had I not been given the history, I would've thought it was from an old MI.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 10, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Personal achievement: solved my 100th 12-lead from ECGs for Emergency Physicians Part 1. There is a hundred more in the book to solve so I'm half way through it.
> 
> Chase, I was somewhat disappointed with the 100th one though. I'd like to hear your inut. I thought hypocalcemia would be mentioned cause the QT looked prolonged to me and given the history too. I calculate the QTc to be >450 (on my phone, I did 360/((60/95)^(1/2)) which is 452 ms.
> 
> I also felt like the QS wave in V1-V3 need an explanation, looks like poor R wave progression to me. Had I not been given the history, I would've thought it was from an old MI.



Nice dude!

Yep, you run circles around me when it comes to 12-leads.


----------



## Clare (Jan 10, 2013)

There is a push on to make 12  lead ECG, including right sided chest leads, V4R and posterior leads as applicable, the standard of cardiac rhythm acquisition locally, you can always do 3 lead monitoring afterwards if warranted but the days of the rhythm strip being acceptable are pretty dead now that 12 lead interpretation is part of the degree and EMT can acquire them now.

Well I am up at 3am bored and suffering from insomnia who wants to keep me company?


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 10, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Personal achievement: solved my 100th 12-lead from ECGs for Emergency Physicians Part 1. There is a hundred more in the book to solve so I'm half way through it.
> 
> Chase, I was somewhat disappointed with the 100th one though. I'd like to hear your inut. I thought hypocalcemia would be mentioned cause the QT looked prolonged to me and given the history too. I calculate the QTc to be >450 (on my phone, I did 360/((60/95)^(1/2)) which is 452 ms.
> 
> I also felt like the QS wave in V1-V3 need an explanation, looks like poor R wave progression to me. Had I not been given the history, I would've thought it was from an old MI.



There could be any number of reasons why the QT would be prolonged but in this case it is not markedly increased. The hyperkalemia was the most prominent problem so I wouldn't have really noticed the QT right away. You are right the QS in V1-3 is a little weird along with the R wave progression. Not sure what to make of that.  If you read the description this was before the patients cardiac arrest so there could be a lot going on.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 10, 2013)

PALS refresher today. Or, "death by DVD".


----------



## Aidey (Jan 10, 2013)

Dude, do it online. WAY better.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 10, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> PALS refresher today. Or, "death by DVD".



I'm sorry. Lol. When we were doing it in medic school I think it was abckidsmom that came up with a good game. Every time they talk about sick vs not sick take a shot....probably going to need a DD and possibly an ALS unit as well though.

Realized I have to recert ACLS this year. Gag me.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 10, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> The husband's leg was looking concerning, so finally convinced him to go to the ED.  So, now I am sitting in the waiting room while he has already been taken back.  Hopefully they tell me I can go back as well, soon.



And he ended up being admitted and receiving Vanc overnight.  Surgery is scheduled for around 2 this afternoon, baring any unforeseen emergencies coming in through the ED, or something similar. Should take about a couple hours.

They are going to go in, remove the hardware, and debried and irrigate the site. Infectious disease is also involved to help determine the best bug juice, and how long IV antibiotics are going to be needed, what oral ones to use once he goes home, etc.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 10, 2013)

Aidey said:


> Dude, do it online. WAY better.



I wish. Our department does a monthly con ed, and this month is CPR and PALS refresher. It's nice that they cover all of the merit badge courses and all of the required education for our recert, but it makes for a long, boring day.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 10, 2013)

I think reality tv is fake  
Lol


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> Any recommendations shfd?
> D



EGR delete and their upgraded oil cooler is what I've heard recommended.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 10, 2013)

Just got my Missouri RN license. We are part of the NLC multistate compact which means my license allows me to practice in any of the 24 partner states. It is kind if cool knowing I just pick up and move to Texas, Arizona, Tennessee, etc whenever I want and not have to worry about getting a new license.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 10, 2013)

Achilles said:


> I think reality tv is fake
> Lol



Most of it is, haha. 
Have you not heard of the Storage Wars lawsuit? Dave Hester is suing them for being fired after complaining about how he thought they rigged it. 
Whatever, still a good show. 10x better without Hester now, haha


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 10, 2013)

Chase said:


> Just got my Missouri RN license. We are part of the NLC multistate compact which means my license allows me to practice in any of the 24 partner states. It is kind if cool knowing I just pick up and move to Texas, Arizona, Tennessee, etc whenever I want and not have to worry about getting a new license.



It's a darn shame that National Registry doesn't let us do that 

Anywho, that's awesome -- quite the amount of labor mobility!


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 10, 2013)

blittle said:


> Most of it is, haha.
> Have you not heard of the Storage Wars lawsuit? Dave Hester is suing them for being fired after complaining about how he thought they rigged it.
> Whatever, still a good show. 10x better without Hester now, haha




YEEeP!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 10, 2013)

If I didn't know my sister so well, I'd say she'd be a master Facebook troll. 

Shares picture blaming Obama on the rise of violence against white people. Picture references blog mostly discussing the UK. 

One of her friends becomes indignant when said issues are pointed out.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 11, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> If I didn't know my sister so well, I'd say she'd be a master Facebook troll.
> 
> Shares picture blaming Obama on the rise of violence against white people. Picture references blog mostly discussing the UK.
> 
> One of her friends becomes indignant when said issues are pointed out.








Nutty stuff, man.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jan 11, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Nutty stuff, man.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 11, 2013)

The picture in question...
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/312439_557726150923273_939764227_n.jpg


----------



## Achilles (Jan 11, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> The picture in question...
> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/312439_557726150923273_939764227_n.jpg



People always need someone (besides themself) to blame, they rarely ever take responsibilities for their actions unless forced.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 11, 2013)

Apparently, I'm a white cloud now.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 11, 2013)

The beginning of "Soul stripper" by AC/DC is an awesome song to drive code to.....try it, seriously.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 11, 2013)

This is how I asked the supervisor to get me some Versed out of the safe...


----------



## Aidey (Jan 11, 2013)

Win! I am totally doing that some day!


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 11, 2013)

Really starting to wonder if my job is the right fit for me.  Wednesday night, after taking my husband to the ED, him getting admitted, and being told his is going to have surgery the next day, I call the boss to let them know I won't be in.  I am still in my probationary period, but this seems like a pretty legitimate reason to not go to work in my book.  After I tell him what is going on, he says, "So what are you saying?  Are you going to come in for the last half of the shift?"

Really?  I know it looks bad for me to call in after only being at the job for just under 2 months, but it isn't like I planned for this to happen.  I know the shift needs to be covered, and he is worried about that, but it isn't like I am calling in to go out partying or because I just don't feel like going to work.  At my previous job it would have been, "Take as much time as you need and let us know if you need anything.  We hope everything goes ok, and let us know how he is doing."  I guess I was just taken by surprise at the reaction I got.  The vibe I got from him was that he couldn't believe I would call in for something so inconsequential as my husband having surgery.

It's just really been bothering me.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 11, 2013)

If that's not a good reason to miss work I am not sure what is.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 11, 2013)

I am so mad at school. Personally, I can see myself making it to the end of the program, but them saying "We aren't comfortable passing you. We encourage you taking our next available paramedi  program." I want to give up. I want to yell at some of the instructors.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 11, 2013)

What's the problem? Are you having trouble with a specific skill or subset?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 11, 2013)

So I picked up my fire academy uniforms today.

Made the genius move of getting my pants too small and a belt too large.

I guess I can add a punch in the belt but my waist is going to be choking for 18 weeks :sad:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 11, 2013)

The student has brought his white cloud with him ... Again. 

It's actually not bad for me, I'm getting caught up on daily training, but he's chomping at the bit.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 11, 2013)

I disagreed with what he wanted me to do in the scenario, was firm with my decision, but he pretty much was like "too bad, you're doing it this way instead". He didn't say it like that, but even though I wanted to do it one way, he had us do it another way that I felt was subotimal.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 11, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I wanted to stay on scene, I wanted calcium chloride and dextrose first, but he wanted me to prepare for transport and run the code (he said he could see where I am going with calcium chloride and dextrose, but said he'd go with epinephrine first). When I said I'd still do it my way, and he didn't allow me to do that, that made me mad.



My advice is to keep your head down and play by their rules. Yes you may be right but no matter what you are the student and he is the instructor, you will never win. It is frustrating having to hold back on what you believe is right but it really is the best option. You can manage patients anyway you want when your a medic but until then it's BS textbook cookbook medicine.


----------



## SSwain (Jan 11, 2013)

I stopped believing for a little while today....Journey is going to be pissed!


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 11, 2013)

I hate packing......that is all


----------



## nemedic (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone have a line on a (preferably complete) AR upper that isn't ridiculously priced? I'm working on a build, and what few I find in stock are either NFA SBR length and/or priced at least 3x what they were pre-newton. I'm all for the free market, but it doesn't make it any less of a PITA when on the buying side.


----------



## SSwain (Jan 11, 2013)

nemedic said:


> Anyone have a line on a (preferably complete) AR upper that isn't ridiculously priced? I'm working on a build, and what few I find in stock are either NFA SBR length and/or priced at least 3x what they were pre-newton. I'm all for the free market, but it doesn't make it any less of a PITA when on the buying side.



Just sold a Model 1 16" carbine upper. It got into a bidding war between 4 different people. Final price was $1900....for an UPPER!

Yay for me...but sux for anyone lookinf to buy cheap.


----------



## titmouse (Jan 11, 2013)

NIN in yo face!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysFxrPNjvNA


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 11, 2013)

I am thinking about starting a blog for my first year as a RN. I've never blogged or journaled before so not sure how it will go. I need to think of a clever name too


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 12, 2013)

SSwain said:


> Just sold a Model 1 16" carbine upper. It got into a bidding war between 4 different people. Final price was $1900....for an UPPER!
> 
> Yay for me...but sux for anyone lookinf to buy cheap.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/160953713972?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 12, 2013)

Chase said:


> I am thinking about starting a blog for my first year as a RN. I've never blogged or journaled before so not sure how it will go. I need to think of a clever name too



"Mursing Moments," "Mursing My Patience," "Clarence Barton, RN", there are so many puns, etc. to try

Whatever the name, it'd be a very interesting read, I'm sure!


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 12, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> "Mursing Moments," "Mursing My Patience," "Clarence Barton, RN", there are so many puns, etc. to try
> 
> Whatever the name, it'd be a very interesting read, I'm sure!



what about AwesomeSauce RN? :rofl:

I ain't no expert but I don't think this is how NG tubes are supposed to work....


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 12, 2013)

sswain said:


> i stopped believing for a little while today....journey is going to be pissed!


----------



## Clare (Jan 12, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> "Clarence Barton, RN"



Sounds like a pretty awesome name, not that I am biased or anything


----------



## Aprz (Jan 12, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Aprznce Barton, RN"


Fixed it for you.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 12, 2013)

Well here goes nothing. I never said I was very creative <_<

http://vflutterrn.blogspot.com/?m=0


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 12, 2013)

Rush- Witch hunt.........listen to it RIGHT NOW!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 12, 2013)

SSwain said:


> Just sold a Model 1 16" carbine upper. It got into a bidding war between 4 different people. Final price was $1900....for an UPPER!
> 
> Yay for me...but sux for anyone lookinf to buy cheap.



I've got a friend who bought 3 uppers and three lowers about a year ago. He has recently sold all six pieces, each for 3-4 times what he paid. Same guy also bought 500 PMags at ten bucks a piece, like the day after the shooting. He's selling them on Ebay now for 85 bucks each and they are selling like hotcakes. 

I wish I was smart like him. I'd be rolling in money now too. 

This guy goes to gun shows and just flips stuff all weekend. He will literally make 10 grand in a weekend.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 12, 2013)

While discussing spinal immobilization 

Doc: You see, EMS is like the Catholic Church, lots of tradition, doesn't like change. 
Me: So which agency are the Vatican 2 separatists? 
Doc: (while laughing)........ Ehhh, probably the second largest ALS FD in the area. 

This conversation may have taken place in a Catholic hospital, lol.


----------



## med51fl (Jan 12, 2013)

It always amazes me how people get so upset when you catch them doing the wrong thing and call them out on it.  If they would just do the right thing from the start there would not be an issue.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 12, 2013)

Aidey said:


> While discussing spinal immobilization
> 
> Doc: You see, EMS is like the Catholic Church, lots of tradition, doesn't like change.
> Me: So which agency are the Vatican 2 separatists?
> ...


----------



## mediclife (Jan 12, 2013)

I just got my accpetance letter to the emt-b course that I was trying to get in to. I'm so pumped right now


----------



## fast65 (Jan 12, 2013)

Chase said:


> Well here goes nothing. I never said I was very creative <_<
> 
> http://vflutterrn.blogspot.com/?m=0



I have it bookmarked on my tool bar, looking forward for the posts to come.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 12, 2013)

Just saw a cop on my way to work  going lights and sirens and actually came to a complete stop at a red light.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 12, 2013)

And tonight is already a repeat of last night. Yay. Not


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 12, 2013)

fast65 said:


> I have it bookmarked on my tool bar, looking forward for the posts to come.



Thank you sir. 

Why are people so afraid of NIPPV? This guy is satting 88% on a NRB @ 15 lpm. Hook a brother up with some Bipap. I think it has to do with the indications for ICU which included "non nocturnal NIPPV for extended periods of time" so they would have to turf them out. Ether way it's frustrating. If he takes the NRB off he instantly drops to the 60s and takes forever to recover.


----------



## titmouse (Jan 12, 2013)

Do you like the Ramones?

http://youtu.be/XKkiLEb9Hms


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 12, 2013)

No I don't but thank you for asking.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 12, 2013)

Chase said:


> Well here goes nothing. I never said I was very creative <_<
> 
> http://vflutterrn.blogspot.com/?m=0



Good choice! Especially because you'll be a critical care murse!

Btw, how much experience do you really need as an RN to become a critical care RN (say, a critical care NP or something)?




Aidey said:


> While discussing spinal immobilization
> 
> Doc: You see, EMS is like the Catholic Church, lots of tradition, doesn't like change.
> Me: So which agency are the Vatican 2 separatists?
> ...



:rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## VFlutter (Jan 12, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Good choice! Especially because you'll be a critical care murse!
> 
> Btw, how much experience do you really need as an RN to become a critical care RN (say, a critical care NP or something)?



Teaching hospitals will hire new grads into the ICU and put them through a residency program but most require one year of experience. Some are specific and require a year of stepdown or Tele but it depends on the hospital. A few speciality ICUs require general ICU experience first so it turns into a multi step process. 

Acute Care Nurse Practioners (ACNP) require a minimum of 1-2 years high level ICU experience before starting school. 

Not all ICUs are created equal. A patient in a community/rural ICU may be on a stepdown unit at an academic center so your best bet is a trauma or cardiac facility.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 12, 2013)

Chase said:


> Teaching hospitals will hire new grads into the ICU and put them through a residency program but most require one year of experience. Some are specific and require a year of stepdown or Tele but it depends on the hospital. A few speciality ICUs require general ICU experience first so it turns into a multi step process.
> 
> Acute Care Nurse Practioners (ACNP) require a minimum of 1-2 years high level ICU experience before starting school.
> 
> Not all ICUs are created equal. A patient in a community/rural ICU may be on a stepdown unit at an academic center so your best bet is a trauma or cardiac facility.



Makes good sense to me. My understanding of the nursing side of things is pretty limited, so I figured I'd ask somebody who knows 


Unrelated: any good EMS-related computer backgrounds or iPhone lock screens that y'all have lying around?


----------



## Aidey (Jan 12, 2013)

JPINFV said:


>



I take this as a compliment. Unfortunately not many people I know have enough knowledge of the history of the Catholic Church to get the joke.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 12, 2013)

Aidey said:


> I take this as a compliment. Unfortunately not many people I know have enough knowledge of the history of the Catholic Church to get the joke.



Right? 
I saw a joke the other dad that had a girl going into an auto shop and she said 
"my car has a lot of white smoke coming from under the hood. Is that a problem?"
and the mechanic said "nope, your car just elected a new pope."
I thought it was pretty funny, but none of my friends got it.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 13, 2013)

Chase said:


> Teaching hospitals will hire new grads into the ICU and put them through a residency program but most require one year of experience. Some are specific and require a year of stepdown or Tele but it depends on the hospital. A few speciality ICUs require general ICU experience first so it turns into a multi step process.
> 
> Acute Care Nurse Practioners (ACNP) require a minimum of 1-2 years high level ICU experience before starting school.
> 
> Not all ICUs are created equal. A patient in a community/rural ICU may be on a stepdown unit at an academic center so your best bet is a trauma or cardiac facility.


All right, now I got a question for you, haha. 
I've been looking towards going for a CRNA for a while now, used to want to go for just a general anesthesiologist, but way too much school for me, especially since I can't afford it, haha. 
So, CRNA programs require two years CCU/ ICU experience before applying. I'm not sure if you'll know, but are the specialty ICUs favored for admin purposes? Cause there's only one school in AZ and they got around 750 applicants for 50 slots last registration, so anything that could give you the one up would be great. 
What I would really prefer is to be a flight nurse for my second year, think it would be a pretty cool experience, but they only get hired around here with 3 years exp.
May get to that third year while just trying to apply with how limited their program is, though, haha  
I'm trying to set up a time to shadow one, but I didn't have time while I was in EMT. Trying to get that set up for next month, before I start applying to schools to get my ASN.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 13, 2013)

blittle said:


> All right, now I got a question for you, haha.
> I've been looking towards going for a CRNA for a while now, used to want to go for just a general anesthesiologist, but way too much school for me, especially since I can't afford it, haha.
> So, CRNA programs require two years CCU/ ICU experience before applying. I'm not sure if you'll know, but are the specialty ICUs favored for admin purposes? Cause there's only one school in AZ and they got around 750 applicants for 50 slots last registration, so anything that could give you the one up would be great.
> What I would really prefer is to be a flight nurse for my second year, think it would be a pretty cool experience, but they only get hired around here with 3 years exp.
> ...



CRNA is my current career goal. First off, CRNA school is exspensive and eventually may require a DNAP to practice so the time/financial commitment is pretty steep. I would make sure you have your priorities straight and get into it for the right reasons. I want to make lots of money or I don't want to spend the time to be a MD are not good reasons. Schools are very competitive and usually require fantastic grades and years of experience. The minimum may not be enough. As far as ICUs go you want a unit that has invasive monitoring, lots of vents, hemodynamicly unstable pts, etc. preferably experience from multiple units. I heard some schools are partial to surgical of CV units.Flight nursing is great experience but depending on the company may require just as much ICU experience as CRNA school. Get your BSN as soon as possible. 

PM me if you have any other questions


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 13, 2013)

Currently sitting at the Montreal international airport or whatever it is called waiting for the last leg of my trip. Only 6 more hours to go. Alberta here I come.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 13, 2013)

Getting ready to head to Vegas until Thursday.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 13, 2013)

Annnnnndddd my flight is delayed by at least 3 hours.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 13, 2013)

Never in my life did I think that I'd get a call that would get to me worse than a pedi arrest. I hate this job sometimes, I really do. I'm starting to realize how twisted my outlook on life and humanity is becoming because of all the bad I've seen. I'm too young to be losing faith in humanity. 

Some much needed throttle therapy this afternoon then a date with the girly. Good way to start my weekend and try to get my head straightened out.

Pickin' up the truck on Monday morning, needless to say I'm less than pleased with the person I'm buying it from for how long it's taking them to fork over the keys and title. Had the check ready for 3 days now.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 13, 2013)

Robb said:


> I'm too young to be losing faith in humanity.



I lost faith a long time ago


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 13, 2013)

Chase said:


> I lost faith a long time ago



I did too but it's gotten to the point where I don't really like people. I need a vacation. Sled trip to Whistler in March but that's still so far off.

I don't understand how people do the things they do to each other. Especially when kids are involved.  :sad:


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 13, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Getting ready to head to Vegas until Thursday.



No way, me too! Well, the packing for Vegas part. Just gonna be there through Tuesday night, though


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 13, 2013)

Man, Aaron Rodgers can pass beautifully. He made some absolutely gorgeous passes to guys in red jerseys last night.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 13, 2013)

Had to make one final trip to my EMS station.

Feels weird.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 13, 2013)

Robb said:


> I did too but it's gotten to the point where I don't really like people. I need a vacation. Sled trip to Whistler in March but that's still so far off.
> 
> I don't understand how people do the things they do to each other. Especially when kids are involved.  :sad:



I try not to think of it as humanity as a whole. There's humans and there's hairless monkeys who should be castrated and placed in holocaust style concentration camps. Specially those who mistreat/abuse kids.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 13, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Had to make one final trip to my EMS station.
> 
> Feels weird.



Are your sure you don't want to go on a few more LOLFDGB calls?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 13, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Are your sure you don't want to go on a few more LOLFDGB calls?



Sure, as a CFR.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 13, 2013)

Robb said:


> I did too but it's gotten to the point where I don't really like people. I need a vacation. Sled trip to Whistler in March but that's still so far off.
> 
> I don't understand how people do the things they do to each other. Especially when kids are involved.  :sad:



Once again bud, I'm sorry you've had the worse luck when it comes to calls.  Sorry I probably wasn't much help last night, but just try to keep your head up.

On another note, I appreciate the Sweet Brown reference in Chase's first blog post.


----------



## exodus (Jan 13, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Had to make one final trip to my EMS station.
> 
> Feels weird.



Did I miss something?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 13, 2013)

Can't believe the Seahags came back to take the lead.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 13, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Can't believe the Seahags came back to take the lead.



They are about to lose the lead.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 13, 2013)

They already lost it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 13, 2013)

exodus said:


> Did I miss something?



He is now a firefighter for FDNY and no longer on the EMS side. 

Good thing about working with the Lead FTO is we get posted places that have TVs so we can watch the games.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 13, 2013)

Three days into a much needed three week vacation. Life is good.  Nothing like some good football games to kick it off. No pun intended...


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 13, 2013)

Dear Mom and Dad,

I have no clue why you have a picture of Dad's signature saved on the computer. Nor do I know how it accidentally gets uploaded to Facebook. However, if you want me to describe how to delete it you have to actually follow the instructions, step by step, without interrupting me. No... seriously, I'm taking you step by step, and if you can't find something as simple as the link on the top of the page to the profile page I will get testy.

Sincerely,
Tech Support.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 13, 2013)

fast65 said:


> On another note, I appreciate the Sweet Brown reference in Chase's first blog post.



Haha I was hoping someone would catch that. One of my patients was admitted with bronchitis last night with A Fib RVR 160-180s so I was constantly in the room. I kept saying "ain't nobody got time for this, she got bronchitis" :rofl: At least a few people got it


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 13, 2013)

firefite said:


> He is now a firefighter for FDNY and no longer on the EMS side.



I still work other places as a medic. Just much calmer relaxed places


----------



## Achilles (Jan 13, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Dear Mom and Dad,
> 
> I have no clue why you have a picture of Dad's signature saved on the computer. Nor do I know how it accidentally gets uploaded to Facebook. However, if you want me to describe how to delete it you have to actually follow the instructions, step by step, without interrupting me. No... seriously, I'm taking you step by step, and if you can't find something as simple as the link on the top of the page to the profile page I will get testy.
> 
> ...



Excuse me tech support, how do I hide posts from my sister? She keeps posting political pictures that are either completely wrong or so asinine that it makes me feel like an oaf.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok no more hawks. 

So now I root for anyone playing the patriots....


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 13, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Excuse me tech support, how do I hide posts from my sister? She keeps posting political pictures that are either completely wrong or so asinine that it makes me feel like an oaf.




Oh, I know how to... pull that trigger. I'm just not sure if I want to yet.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 13, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So now I root for anyone playing the patriots....



Amen, brother. Amen.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 13, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ok no more hawks.
> 
> So now I root for anyone playing the patriots....




Why is rooting for the hawks and rooting for anyone playing against the Patriots mutually exclusive?


----------



## Thricenotrice (Jan 13, 2013)

Was rooting for anybody who played the texans. Overrated team ftw.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 13, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Why is rooting for the hawks and rooting for anyone playing against the Patriots mutually exclusive?



Cause the hawks just got eliminated today? 

Or did you mean something else?


----------



## emtflight (Jan 14, 2013)

*Tired*

So very tired...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 14, 2013)

I uh, I don't like my job, and, uh, I don't think I'm gonna go anymore.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 14, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> I uh, I don't like my job, and, uh, I don't think I'm gonna go anymore.



This coming from Mr. Sussex?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 14, 2013)

Haha. 

Watching office space. 

I still like my job. It's those damn TPS reports that I hate.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 14, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Haha.
> 
> Watching office space.
> 
> I still like my job. It's those damn TPS reports that I hate.



I'm gonna stick with hypnosis, it makes everything tolerable


----------



## WestMetroMedic (Jan 14, 2013)

My partner and i started mumbling like Milton in the elevator at a "SNF" on our last call in a commentary regarding the care being provided by staff...   

And there were these squirrels and they were married...


----------



## Clare (Jan 14, 2013)

OMG I love Office Space, funny as heck, the guy at work who likes it also came up with "Clamir" as a combination of Clare and Samir, it sounds amusing if you like the movie but also sounds like an STD or something


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 14, 2013)

Fire Academy - Day 1 >.<


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 14, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> I uh, I don't like my job, and, uh, I don't think I'm gonna go anymore.



Yeah I just walked into an ER clinical and thought those exact same words when 11 nurses all looked up and then looked back down. Not even a hi from the bunch. Guess it will be another day of teach yourself to do stuff.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 14, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Fire Academy - Day 1 >.<



Go get em tiger.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 14, 2013)

This currently resides on my desk at work. 






"What the **** is PC load letter!"


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 14, 2013)

I am so over the God's being angry.  I don't know what my family has done, or who they have angered, but I am over it!

The husband goes back to the OR today for another irrigation of the infection site they removed the plate from in his leg the other day.

Then, I get home from work, and my dog has something sticking out of her foot.  She won't let me get a good look at it, so I am not sure what is going on with it and she is just big enough that I would need someone to hold her still for me to really see it.  Since I am home alone, that isn't an option.  Therefore, I have a call into the vet.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 14, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> I am so over the God's being angry.  I don't know what my family has done, or who they have angered, but I am over it!
> 
> The husband goes back to the OR today for another irrigation of the infection site they removed the plate from in his leg the other day.
> 
> Then, I get home from work, and my dog has something sticking out of her foot.  She won't let me get a good look at it, so I am not sure what is going on with it and she is just big enough that I would need someone to hold her still for me to really see it.  Since I am home alone, that isn't an option.  Therefore, I have a call into the vet.



:/ sending as many positive vibes your way as I can spare.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 14, 2013)

He's done it again, haha


----------



## Achilles (Jan 14, 2013)

Some of the threads on this site...:blink:


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 14, 2013)

I am so official h34r:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 14, 2013)

Doing pushups on jagged asphalt is painful.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 14, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Some of the threads on this site...:blink:



Is there a problem you'd like us to address. 

... I'm in a mood tonight.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 14, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Is there a problem you'd like us to address.
> 
> ... I'm in a mood tonight.



Just my personal opinion but I think certain new members could use some tips on what should posted in this thread as opposed to starting multiple new threads just to make a simple statement. 

Also, when creating new threads please have a little more detail than one sentence.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 14, 2013)

I agree, but we like to have the Older, more experienced members help to "guide" some of the newer folks. 

I certainly won't pull back the curtain, but there's a lot that goes on behind the scenes here with the CLs. 

This is typically a very well behaved group of individuals, very simple… It doesn't take an awful lot of moderation to keep things in order. Most of the time, the group self polices. We just have to do a little bit of "housecleaning", moving posts to the correct section of the forum… That sort of thing. But, if you ever see something that's really out of line… Use the report the post button. It gets to all of us quickly and one of us will usually swoop in and fix it.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 14, 2013)

Chase said:


> Just my personal opinion but I think certain new members could use some tips on what should posted in this thread as opposed to starting multiple new threads just to make a simple statement.
> 
> Also, when creating new threads please have a little more detail than one sentence.



"Ok then" :rofl:
That's quote of the day for the week. 

I agree with chase though.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 14, 2013)

Chase said:


> I am so official h34r:


Congratulations dude!


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 14, 2013)

Achilles said:


> "Ok then" :rofl:
> That's quote of the day for the week.



Stupidity leaves me speechless


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 14, 2013)

Chase said:


> Stupidity leaves me speechless



I need that on a T-shirt


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 14, 2013)

Chase said:


> I am so official h34r:



That heart clip is adorable.


Congrats though


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 14, 2013)

Vegas has been amazing so far.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 14, 2013)

orientation is complete. Starting my two weeks in (camp) tomorrow


----------



## JMorin95 (Jan 14, 2013)

Chase said:


> Stupidity leaves me speechless



How about "stupidity leaves me dumbfounded"


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 14, 2013)

JMorin95 said:


> How about "stupidity leaves me dumbfounded"



I see what you did there...  haha


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 14, 2013)

Why do I always miss all the fun threads?


----------



## Tigger (Jan 14, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Haha.
> 
> Watching office space.
> 
> I still like my job. It's those damn TPS reports that I hate.



I watched that a few days ago too, so many classic lines.



PoeticInjustice said:


> Amen, brother. Amen.



Why does everyone hate my Patriots, why?


----------



## CANDawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> orientation is complete. Starting my two weeks in (camp) tomorrow



Enjoy yourself! 

I hope you brought lots of reading material.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 14, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Why does everyone hate my Patriots, why?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2007_National_Football_League_videotaping_controversy


----------



## Anjel (Jan 14, 2013)

So for my psychology class, that I started today, we are doing historical psychologists speed dating. 

I was assigned B.F. Skinner. This is my pitch.

Hi my name is BF Skinner. I was born in 1904 and like long walks on the beach. I am an athiest. I was raised in Scranton, PA (home of the show "the office"), after my 16 y.o brother died of a brain aneurysm. 

Life to me is all about rewards. If you are good you get rewarded with food and pellets. If you are bad I electrocute or burn you. 

I even invented a cage for my baby or as I like to call it "air crib" where it is climate controlled and makes things easier on my ex wife. 

I am very thoughtful like that. So pick me! And call me YOUR BF.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 14, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> :/ sending as many positive vibes your way as I can spare.




Thanks, BBG!

Here's the updates for both that I posted on another board.

First for my husband:

My husband's surgery went well. The surgeon was happy with how the site looked when he got in there, and was able to get it cleaned up some more without any problems. He will most likely get to come home tomorrow, or Wednesday, at the latest.

There is a very, very small possibility the infection affected the graft, and he may have to have a second graft on a small portion of the break, but they don't think that is likely. He will have weekly follow up appointments for the infection and appointments every 4 weeks for the break.

I know it is going to take some time to get this all cleared up, but hopefully it happens as quickly as possible, and without any additional complications.

And then, for the dog:

Well, I feel like a total idiot. Apparently, what was in between my dog's toes was a piece of gum. In my defense, because it had dirt on it, it looked just like the skin on the pads of their feet, and it was so imbedded in the fur, that it was all the way down the fur, right up against the skin. Even the vet wasn't completely sure what it was until she got the clippers out and started shaving her foot.

Her foot is a little bit irritated, from her trying to get the gum out on her own. Other than that, she is completely fine.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 14, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2007_National_Football_League_videotaping_controversy



Maybe five years ago that was a good reason to hate them, but now?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 14, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Maybe five years ago that was a good reason to hate them, but now?



It went on for 7 years, and it's only been 5 since.  It should at least be a one for one deal.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats, Chase!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 14, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Maybe five years ago that was a good reason to hate them, but now?



Oh it goes much deeper than that....don't worry.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 15, 2013)

Sigh... why do I get involved in these things.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 15, 2013)

This is gonna be long. Have fun.

Finally picked my truck up today. Definitely nice to finally have a ride with a heater with how damn cold it's been lately!

Sled is out of the shop, haven't been able to ride it though  Contemplated a solo cruise tomorrow to clear my head but I don't think that's the greatest idea with the snow conditions. Not bad for slides but one bad stick and I'm up :censored::censored::censored::censored: creek without a paddle. 



ffemt8978 said:


> Can't believe the Seahags came back to take the lead.



I prefer "Seachickens" :lol:



Chase said:


> I am so official h34r:



Congrats buddy!



usalsfyre said:


> Vegas has been amazing so far.



Because it's in the best state in the Union!  Glad to hear you're enjoying it. 



Epi-do said:


> Thanks, BBG!
> 
> Here's the updates for both that I posted on another board.
> 
> ...



You and your family are in my thoughts. I hope for a speedier recovery of your husband, this has been going on for way too long!


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 15, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Sigh... why do I get involved in these things.



Lolz That is some pretty nice critical thinking. I like the "Think like a clinician not a technician"


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 15, 2013)

Chase said:


> I am so official h34r:




Congrats!


----------



## fast65 (Jan 15, 2013)

It's a sad day when you realize your friends will turn on you for having your own opinion of someone...a sad day indeed.


----------



## Jon (Jan 15, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I've got a friend who bought 3 uppers and three lowers about a year ago. He has recently sold all six pieces, each for 3-4 times what he paid. Same guy also bought 500 PMags at ten bucks a piece, like the day after the shooting. He's selling them on Ebay now for 85 bucks each and they are selling like hotcakes.
> 
> I wish I was smart like him. I'd be rolling in money now too.
> 
> This guy goes to gun shows and just flips stuff all weekend. He will literally make 10 grand in a weekend.



I've been kicking myself for weeks that I passed up deals like that at a local show that weekend. Had I known, I would have bought a whole bunch of stuff.


----------



## Rhonda (Jan 15, 2013)

Just spotted my first Elvis impersonator at the hospital. I've been living in Vegas for 5 months now and can't believe that's the first one I have seen.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 15, 2013)

I've spent at least 40% of my Vegas trip waiting on women to either use the restroom or get dressed.


----------



## Clare (Jan 15, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I've spent at least 40% of my Vegas trip waiting on women to either use the restroom or get dressed.



And you needed to take a trip to Las Vegas to realise this?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations, you've just given birth to a 5lb ovarian mass.

Oh, wait... pathology just called... it's small cell ovarian cancer. :-(


----------



## Aidey (Jan 15, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Congratulations, you've just given birth to a 5lb ovarian mass.
> 
> Oh, wait... pathology just called... it's small cell ovarian cancer. :-(



Icky, icky, icky. 

A co-worker's wife died of this a few months ago. Initial tumor went from a softball to a basketball in a week. Mets to the brain etc. Managed to get it into remission for a year, but it came back with a vengeance. :sad:


----------



## Achilles (Jan 15, 2013)

You know, it would be nice if the mods would make a sticky on starting EMT- Basic class. If this was the case, we wouldn't have to give the same answers everytime some new guy comes on the forum. We have a stethoscope thread, it just makes sense to have a sticky like this. If this doesn't seem logical please let me know.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 15, 2013)

Achilles said:


> You know, it would be nice if the mods would make a sticky on starting EMT- Basic class. If this was the case, we wouldn't have to give the same answers everytime some new guy comes on the forum. We have a stethoscope thread, it just makes sense to have a sticky like this. If this doesn't seem logical please let me know.



As soon as we see that new members actually use the stickies we currently have, we'll consider it.  Till then, we don't see a need to clutter up the top of every forum with stickies and push the active topics further down the page.  Not to mention, the more stickies we have, the less effective they are.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Achilles (Jan 15, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> As soon as we see that new members actually use the stickies we currently have, we'll consider it.  Till then, we don't see a need to clutter up the top of every forum with stickies and push the active topics further down the page.  Not to mention, the more stickies we have, the less effective they are.



Who said anything about cluttering the top of every forum (besides you) I said "make a sticky" (not plural whatsoever) in a sub forum. New members use the Introduction thread, is that good enough for you to prove that new members use the stickies or would you like something more convincing. If so, put a "starting emt basic class" or something like that.

Not trying to be rude, but what you said is not entirely true.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 15, 2013)

What about a stickie within a stickie? Like inception with a dream inside a dream. Make one stickie at the top that says something like "New? look here first" and then have multiple threads inside that may be useful. 

Mind blown


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 15, 2013)

Suggestions for the CLs are best served in the correct section or by a PM to the CLs.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 15, 2013)

Chase said:


> What about a stickie within a stickie? Like inception with a dream inside a dream. Make one stickie at the top that says something like "New? look here first" and then have multiple threads inside that may be useful.
> 
> Mind blown



"Ok then"


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 15, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Who said anything about cluttering the top of every forum (besides you) I said "make a sticky" (not plural whatsoever) in a sub forum. New members use the Introduction thread, is that good enough for you to prove that new members use the stickies or would you like something more convincing. If so, put a "starting emt basic class" or something like that.
> 
> Not trying to be rude, but what you said is not entirely true.



Not all members use the introduction sticky, nor do they use the state EMS office sticky, nor the EMTLife Abstract sticky and the associated Answers about the new forum sticky.

My point about using the plural of sticky is that several forums already have multiple stickies at the top of them, and adding more only pushes the active topics further down the page.

That being said, if we see a good, vibrant thread about a topic that we feel serves as excellent reference material on a topic, we're not opposed to making it a sticky (a la the Scope of Practice sticky).


----------



## CANDawg (Jan 15, 2013)

And to bring this topic back OFF topic...

People in Southern Cali are a strange breed...

[YOUTUBE]_6t-EjrtD3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 15, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Suggestions for the CLs are best served in the correct section or by a PM to the CLs.




Ok BarracksRoomLawyer. 

...anything to post a link to that short story is always worth it.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 16, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Not all members use the introduction sticky, nor do they use the state EMS office sticky, nor the EMTLife Abstract sticky and the associated Answers about the new forum sticky.
> 
> My point about using the plural of sticky is that several forums already have multiple stickies at the top of them, and adding more only pushes the active topics further down the page.
> 
> That being said, if we see a good, vibrant thread about a topic that we feel serves as excellent reference material on a topic, we're not opposed to making it a sticky (a la the Scope of Practice sticky).


Lucky for us, the only sticky in the Eduction and Training sub-forum. Is from 2011 and it regards 2012 which is over, infact the last post in the thread was from February of last year. 
Hmmm. 
Is 21 replies the magic number to have something made a sticky? If so I'm sure I can get a "Starting basic what should I do" thread with at least that.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=33037


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 16, 2013)

albertaEMS said:


> And to bring this topic back OFF topic...
> 
> People in Southern Cali are a strange breed...




You don't know how hard it is when you've acclimated to such nice weather. It's not fair and it's not funny!

out:


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 16, 2013)

SoCal is the place to be for nice weather. 

A&P class should be a lot of fun this semester. Teacher was an EMT, EMT Skills Instructor, Paramedic, Wildland Firefighter, Paramedic Firefighter, and now has her Ph.D.

Plus she is friends with the EMT Instructor I teach skills for (his wife and he are also taking the class). 

And we also have a human cadaver lab.


----------



## JDub (Jan 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIUKRVKG-0s[/YOUTUBE]

I have had this song stuck in my head for days now. More rap songs should be covered by cheeky British people playing ukeleles.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 16, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Lucky for us, the only sticky in the Eduction and Training sub-forum. Is from 2011 and it regards 2012 which is over, infact the last post in the thread was from February of last year.
> Hmmm.
> Is 21 replies the magic number to have something made a sticky? If so I'm sure I can get a "Starting basic what should I do" thread with at least that.
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=33037



There is no magic number of replies to be made a sticky, because if that was the case this thread would have made it a LOOOONNNNGGGGG time ago.

This is the ONLY criteria for a thread to be made a sticky 


> That being said, if we see a good, vibrant thread about a topic that we feel serves as excellent reference material on a topic, we're not opposed to making it a sticky (a la the Scope of Practice sticky).


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 16, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> This is the ONLY criteria for a thread to be made a sticky



Pimp question thread *cough cough* shameless plug h34r:

I checked my school email today and I have like 10 emails from classmates freaking out about the NCLEX and asking how to study. I feel like a total :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:  telling them I didn't study at all. I don't think studying for weeks really helps you. You either know it or don't.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 16, 2013)

Just priced out a sound system for the truck. 1900 bucks before installation...ouch. 

Blondie is finally getting a taste of her own medicine. She wants to run me in circles? Cool, I can play that game to. Sucks to do though


----------



## Tigger (Jan 16, 2013)

Finally back with my girlfriend after a months vacation to different places (homes). I don't hate it, even if I had to wake up super early to get her at the airport.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeh, if I am used to it being >65F 360/365 days a year, I am gonna curl up into a ball and die at <55F, lol. It's seriously painful for a lot of us Californians. I was so cold in class today I just kept rubbing my knees, rubbing my hand, wore two jackets, and I was talking about bringing a heater to class on Thursday. I was suffering!


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 16, 2013)

We just got our preliminary data from 2012 and our fastest STEMI EMS contact to PCI reperfusion was 13 mins. Not too shabby. He must have been down the street from the hospital.


----------



## SSwain (Jan 16, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I've spent at least 40% of my Vegas trip waiting on women to either use the restroom or get dressed.



It seems I've waited half my life for women to get UNdressed....


----------



## SSwain (Jan 16, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Yeh, if I am used to it being >65F 360/365 days a year, I am gonna curl up into a ball and die at <55F, lol. It's seriously painful for a lot of us Californians. I was so cold in class today I just kept rubbing my knees, rubbing my hand, wore two jackets, and I was talking about bringing a heater to class on Thursday. I was suffering!



Spend some time with me ice fishing....



I love cold weather.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 16, 2013)

Robb said:


> Just priced out a sound system for the truck. 1900 bucks before installation...ouch.
> 
> Blondie is finally getting a taste of her own medicine. She wants to run me in circles? Cool, I can play that game to. Sucks to do though



Ouch. What kind of system are you going with? For that price it seems like you are getting subs, an Amp, head unit, and upgrading the door speakers.


----------



## med51fl (Jan 16, 2013)

Just started down the path of change.  Hope I have made the right decision.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 16, 2013)

Tonight is my first night alone at the new job (last night was my 1 orientation shift). I am ALS coverage/intercept for up to 25 oil/drill rigs and a camp of over 2000 in northern Alberta. There are 3 emts posted in strategic spots while I roam the area. I have nights for 2 weeks.(12 hour shifts for 14 straight shifts, then my next 2 weeks I am on days) the guy I'm relieving had 0 pt contacts and in his 2 weeks there were 3 emergency calls where the emt's cancelled him. There is a clinic at the main camp and most pts walk over to it after or before shift.

Thank god for netflix and wireless internet cards.


----------



## silver (Jan 16, 2013)

Chase said:


> We just got our preliminary data from 2012 and our fastest STEMI EMS contact to PCI reperfusion was 13 mins. Not too shabby. He must have been down the street from the hospital.



how long were they in the cath lab prior to PCI? I could not even imagine that quick.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 16, 2013)

firefite said:


> Ouch. What kind of system are you going with? For that price it seems like you are getting subs, an Amp, head unit, and upgrading the door speakers.


I'd go further than that... I got a nice double din hu, infinity component speakers, 2 Rockford fosgate 10's and a nice amp for less than $900. Although the head unit ain't the greatest, serves it's purpose though. 
Where were you looking Robb?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 16, 2013)

blittle said:


> I'd go further than that... I got a nice double din hu, infinity component speakers, 2 Rockford fosgate 10's and a nice amp for less than $900. Although the head unit ain't the greatest, serves it's purpose though.
> Where were you looking Robb?



I got an ok pioneer head unit, 2 12" Sony subs, 1000W Kenwood amp, a box underneath the rear seats, fully installed, and fixed damage from the first head unit being ripped out of the dash (before I owned it) all for $660. Door speakers are already good (thank Chevy for partnering with Bose). 

It will set off car alarms down the street if I really turn it up haha


----------



## Tigger (Jan 16, 2013)

Chase said:


> We just got our preliminary data from 2012 and our fastest STEMI EMS contact to PCI reperfusion was 13 mins. Not too shabby. He must have been down the street from the hospital.



That is remarkable. Before EMT class started I did a ride along with a local medic engine and that crew set the record at 26 minutes. One car slow speed MVA into a curb and even I could tell the driver was having an MI. They pulled him out of the car as the ambulance showed up, loaded him, ran a 12 lead during the two block transport and went straight up to the cath lab. 

At thirteen minutes the guy must have been in the ED curb haha.


----------



## CritterNurse (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks like I'm going to have a very long night...

One of the fur-kids had surgery today, to remove a tumor that was almost the size of her head. She's still acting 'drunk' from the anesthesia, and so far the only way I've found to keep her from tumbling and reeling all over the place is to tuck her into an improvised sling around my neck. She's snuggled up with her head under my chin. Good thing she only weighs 1 pound.

Now the challenge will be to keep her from getting out of her bandages until Friday. Putting an E-collar on her would be tricky due to where the incision was.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 16, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> Tonight is my first night alone at the new job (last night was my 1 orientation shift). I am ALS coverage/intercept for up to 25 oil/drill rigs and a camp of over 2000 in northern Alberta. There are 3 emts posted in strategic spots while I roam the area. I have nights for 2 weeks.(12 hour shifts for 14 straight shifts, then my next 2 weeks I am on days) the guy I'm relieving had 0 pt contacts and in his 2 weeks there were 3 emergency calls where the emt's cancelled him. There is a clinic at the main camp and most pts walk over to it after or before shift.
> 
> Thank god for netflix and wireless internet cards.



How much time do you get off after 14 straight shifts? Is it a 2 week on 2 week off thing?


----------



## Aprz (Jan 16, 2013)

Having an excellent conversation about pacemakers on Facebook.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 16, 2013)

Finally got my copy of Guyton's! An old edition, to be sure, but in good shape!

Time to learn (more). Here's hoping I can actually explain more physio when I finish reading!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 16, 2013)

firefite said:


> Ouch. What kind of system are you going with? For that price it seems like you are getting subs, an Amp, head unit, and upgrading the door speakers.



All of the above plus a remote start. Sub is a JL 10w3v3 in their center console stealth box so it's silly expensive, only place it will fit though with the fold out metal false floor underneath the rear seats.

Gonna go talk to a local audio shop that's done all my other work to get a more realistic price but it sounds about rut including installation. 

System I priced out was on crutchfield.com so the 2k is probably close including install. Was gonna just do a head unit, and a sub since I have an amp already from my Heep but I don't think the stock door speakers will be able to keep up.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 17, 2013)

The stupid... it burns!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 17, 2013)

So there is a chance, albeit a very slight chance, but still a chance, that I may be applying with Exxon Mobil for a oilfield medical position in Saudi Arabia and surrounding. The job is partly EMS, but mostly general practice stuff: giving meds, minor suturing, routine medical care, etc. 

It would be a year contract, 16 weeks in county, 2 weeks stateside. 

Part of me wants to jump at this, and part really doesn't. I'm not sure which part is stronger.

But good Lord do those oil companies pay well.......so tempting.....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


>



Is this the governor of NY giving his speech on weapons?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> All of the above plus a remote start. Sub is a JL 10w3v3 in their center console stealth box so it's silly expensive, only place it will fit though with the fold out metal false floor underneath the rear seats.
> 
> Gonna go talk to a local audio shop that's done all my other work to get a more realistic price but it sounds about rut including installation.
> 
> System I priced out was on crutchfield.com so the 2k is probably close including install. Was gonna just do a head unit, and a sub since I have an amp already from my Heep but I don't think the stock door speakers will be able to keep up.



I already have a Viper alarm system in the truck (some reason there are 3 different alarm speakers under the hood :blink: I'm guessing from previous alarms). I've been debating upgrading to a remote start due to the painfully low temps (SoCal :rofl. 

After medic school is what it's looking like.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 17, 2013)

silver said:


> how long were they in the cath lab prior to PCI? I could not even imagine that quick.



The STEMI coordinator did not go into specifics but they will be published eventually. I was a bit skeptical at first and thought she meant door to balloon time but she insisted it was contact to balloon. 

We are a Level I STEMI center and get a lot of HEMS traffic so I know we have the routine done to perfection.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 17, 2013)

Epi x 4, amio x 450 defib x10 puked and hit me square in the face, got in my mouth and nose, thank god for eyeglasses. I'm wearing a mask with attached face shield from now on no matter how much I get made fun of. 

:censored::censored::censored::censored: this chart and this night.

That is all.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 17, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So there is a chance, albeit a very slight chance, but still a chance, that I may be applying with Exxon Mobil for a oilfield medical position in Saudi Arabia and surrounding. The job is partly EMS, but mostly general practice stuff: giving meds, minor suturing, routine medical care, etc.
> 
> It would be a year contract, 16 weeks in county, 2 weeks stateside.
> 
> ...



If you think you want to do it, do it now. But for future employments sake, finish a chunk of time at your current place. 

You have to have a skosh of experience before you can do a job like that.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> Epi x 4, amio x 450 defib x10 puked and hit me square in the face, got in my mouth and nose, thank god for eyeglasses. I'm wearing a mask with attached face shield from now on no matter how much I get made fun of.
> 
> :censored::censored::censored::censored: this chart and this night.
> 
> That is all.



No kidding. I'm at 3 doa's for the night plus a vented,CVA, CCT transfer that is apparently sedation resistant. 

I'm done.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 17, 2013)

Our new to us trucks from Cali.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 17, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> If you think you want to do it, do it now. But for future employments sake, finish a chunk of time at your current place.
> 
> You have to have a skosh of experience before you can do a job like that.



Oh yes. I dunno for sure and that's one reason I put this up here. Any idea how long its acceptable to stay with one job before moving on? I'm busy enough here I feel like a year will give me experience that I need, I just don't want to shoot myself in the foot so to speak with to short of an employment time with a company.

Think I'm gonna start a thread on this one....


----------



## CANDawg (Jan 17, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So there is a chance, albeit a very slight chance, but still a chance, that I may be applying with Exxon Mobil for a oilfield medical position in Saudi Arabia and surrounding. The job is partly EMS, but mostly general practice stuff: giving meds, minor suturing, routine medical care, etc.
> 
> It would be a year contract, 16 weeks in county, 2 weeks stateside.
> 
> ...



I would recommend reading "Paramedic to the Prince" by Patrick Notestine. Its about his experiences working as a paramedic in Saudi Arabia for a number of years, and he talks quite freely about the good, the bad, and the ugly of being a North American there. (He eventually was hired as a personal Paramedic to the leader of the country, hence the title.)

Its a good book, but it will either cement your decision to go or not to.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 17, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> No kidding. I'm at 3 doa's for the night plus a vented,CVA, CCT transfer that is apparently sedation resistant.
> 
> I'm done.




Yup right after I posted that we went to our second arrest of the night. That one was obvious though, usually are when I'm at the end of my shift just with the time of night and all... I hadn't had one since the first week of October then I get two in one night!


----------



## silver (Jan 17, 2013)

Chase said:


> The STEMI coordinator did not go into specifics but they will be published eventually. I was a bit skeptical at first and thought she meant door to balloon time but she insisted it was contact to balloon.
> 
> We are a Level I STEMI center and get a lot of HEMS traffic so I know we have the routine done to perfection.



Still thats ridiculously fast. Our fastest door to balloon time when I worked in a lab was 9 mins. Which means is kinda unbelievable, but EMS contact to PCI would be no where close. In the 9 mins you gotta get the patient on the table hooked up, prepped, set up a sterile field, get a needle and sheath in, put up a guide wire, put up a diagnostic catheter, shoot at least one angio, put up a guide catheter, cross the lesion with a wire, and then put up a balloon catheter.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 17, 2013)

silver said:


> Still thats ridiculously fast. Our fastest door to balloon time when I worked in a lab was 9 mins. Which means is kinda unbelievable, but EMS contact to PCI would be no where close. In the 9 mins you gotta get the patient on the table hooked up, prepped, set up a sterile field, get a needle and sheath in, put up a guide wire, put up a diagnostic catheter, shoot at least one angio, put up a guide catheter, cross the lesion with a wire, and then put up a balloon catheter.



I really like how our hospital is laid out. The cath lab is on the second floor directly above the ED along with a few cardiac surgical suites. Directly off the OR/CCL is our CVICU. One floor above all that is my floor the advanced cardiac unit. Our EMS can bypass the ER and go right to the elevator for the cath lab.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 17, 2013)

silver said:


> Still thats ridiculously fast. Our fastest door to balloon time when I worked in a lab was 9 mins. Which means is kinda unbelievable, but EMS contact to PCI would be no where close. In the 9 mins you gotta get the patient on the table hooked up, prepped, set up a sterile field, get a needle and sheath in, put up a guide wire, put up a diagnostic catheter, shoot at least one angio, put up a guide catheter, cross the lesion with a wire, and then put up a balloon catheter.



I really like how our hospital is laid out. The cath lab is on the second floor directly above the ED along with a few cardiac surgical suites. Directly off the OR/CCL is our CVICU. One floor above all that is my floor the advanced cardiac unit. Our EMS can bypass the ER and go right to the elevator for the cath lab for field activated STEMIs. The Helipad is ontop of that pavilion as well so they can go directly down as well.

Our docs just started doing transfemoral/transapical Aortic Valve Replacments. Pretty cool stuff


----------



## Achilles (Jan 17, 2013)

There's a lot of hot girls in my A&P class.    
I wonder how many of them are single...... Or wish they were single (good thing I know how to tell with out even asking) :lol:


----------



## Jon (Jan 17, 2013)

Achilles said:


> There's a lot of hot girls in my A&P class.
> I wonder how many of them are single...... Or wish they were single (good thing I know how to tell with out even asking) :lol:



How do you tell?


----------



## Achilles (Jan 17, 2013)

Jon said:


> How do you tell?


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 17, 2013)

Achilles said:


>



You have much to learn young Padawan.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> All of the above plus a remote start. Sub is a JL 10w3v3 in their center console stealth box so it's silly expensive, only place it will fit though with the fold out metal false floor underneath the rear seats.
> 
> Gonna go talk to a local audio shop that's done all my other work to get a more realistic price but it sounds about rut including installation.
> 
> System I priced out was on crutchfield.com so the 2k is probably close including install. Was gonna just do a head unit, and a sub since I have an amp already from my Heep but I don't think the stock door speakers will be able to keep up.



Crutchfield is painfully expensive...
My suggestion would be to find some one local that does mobile alarm installs and ask if they know a mobile audio tech. Most of those guys that I've use are great and they'll build a box for 1/3 of what it costs in store. 
I had a custom box built for my Firebird that takes up the whole cargo area and my guy charged me $40 to build it. Said if I want to carpet it, it'd be another $20. Said no, because you can't see the box unless the hatch is open and I have absolutely no room back there, so I don't open it... haha.

Like I said though, mine was all less than $900. Which meant replacing every part of the stock Monsoon system (12 speakers stock- last owner somehow blew every last one of the door speakers, tweeters still worked and that was pretty much it... ) I did my head unit install, since I couldn't fit a double din without sawing out part of the dash, didn't trust someone else to take a hack saw to it. 500 watt amp that I picked up real cheap for the door speakers, 1000 Watt for subs, etc.. Got it all through that guy besides the head unit and the 500 watt amp (craigslist and fry's electronics website). 
So, I would just call around to mobile alarm companies and such. Even dealerships, because they don't keep alarm/ radio techs on hand. They call these guys in. 
But you are right about those stealth boxes.. Silly expensive, haha.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 17, 2013)

Dang it Aidey! I was trying to edit that into my post


----------



## Aidey (Jan 17, 2013)

What did I do now?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 17, 2013)

Aidey said:


> What did I do now?



The bigger question is what didn't you do?


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 17, 2013)

Week one of orientation done, stroke and STEMI certified.  11 weeks to go :mellow:


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 17, 2013)

Stupid question time, but if I'm having trouble with a matter with my school in which I am not receiving what I paid for and want to hire a lawyer, I would look for an education lawyer, correct? Or is that not the right phrasing?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 17, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Stupid question time, but if I'm having trouble with a matter with my school in which I am not receiving what I paid for and want to hire a lawyer, I would look for an education lawyer, correct? Or is that not the right phrasing?



More likely, you would need to find a consumer protection or contract law attorney.  A general practice attorney would be able to help, and if not he could refer you to somebody who could.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 17, 2013)

Dear College X,

If you're using this (attached) image on your website to advertise your computer lab, computer classes or whatever, please update with some form of current technology. 

Thanks!


----------



## CANDawg (Jan 17, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> Dear College X,
> 
> If you're using this (attached) image on your website to advertise your computer lab, computer classes or whatever, please update with some form of current technology.
> 
> Thanks!



And don't make it look like everyone is wearing blue prison jumpsuits.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 17, 2013)

Let me guess, the college is WHU

Wargames Hacker University


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 17, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Let me guess, the college is WHU
> 
> Wargames Hacker University




Would you like to play a game?

Is Dr. Falken the dean?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 17, 2013)

Dear paramedic student rotating through L&D today,

Yes, I haven't had a chance to introduce myself, and yes, I'm wearing a white coat... albeit a short one, but please stop calling me "sir." My father's a "sir." I'm not that old yet.

Sincerely, 
The medical student doing the admits.

PS. Also you don't need to apologize for asking me to move so you can get a shot at getting the IV in the other arm. Don't apologize for doing your job.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Would you like to play a game?
> 
> Is Dr. Falken the dean?



The only way to win is not to play.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, and an update on my patient with the huge ovarian mass. Final path report was dysgerminoma (these are generally treatable with radiation and have a much better prognosis), not small cell. 

::fist pump::


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 17, 2013)

They all do sound like fun video games...






Btw...for my fellow strategic/war game players...http://www.ambrosiasw.com/games/defcon/


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Dear paramedic student rotating through L&D today,
> 
> Yes, I haven't had a chance to introduce myself, and yes, I'm wearing a white coat... albeit a short one, but please stop calling me "sir." My father's a "sir." I'm not that old yet.
> 
> ...



To be fair, if he's been doing rides in the same area he's doing his clinicals he's probably riding with a department where you're treated worse than garbage and all you can do is say "yes, sir" "No, sir" and recite protocols all day. 

This goes for pretty much everywhere in socal


----------



## Aidey (Jan 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Dear paramedic student rotating through L&D today,
> 
> Yes, I haven't had a chance to introduce myself, and yes, I'm wearing a white coat... albeit a short one, but please stop calling me "sir." My father's a "sir." I'm not that old yet.
> 
> ...



I just default to "doc" for everyone. I'm pretty sure I would get whacked with a chart clipboard if I called a couple of our docs "sir".


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 17, 2013)

Never have used "doc." Always have gone with "sir" or "Doctor [last name]." Then again, BLS in my area doesn't have _too_ much interaction with MDs, unfortunately.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 17, 2013)

If I'm being formal I'll say "Doctor so-and-so", for example if the doc walks into the room while I'm still there I'll do introductions. If I'm approaching them to ask a question or fill them in on a pt I'll just stick with doc. I interact with most of them often enough being formal all of the time seems like it is overkill. I'll use full titles if I'm trying to get a specific doc's attention when there are a group of them standing around too. If it is a doctor I don't know well, and I don't know their name I'll use doctor rather than doc.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 17, 2013)

I guess you probably interact with the MDs more than I do. Wish I spoke with them more. Are you usually giving report to MDs or RNs?


----------



## Aidey (Jan 17, 2013)

Both. We give report to the RNs 100% of the time and the MDs 5-95% of the time depending on the doc and patient. Some docs like to talk to us on every single patient. Others like to talk to us if there is something unusual or serious going on. Others only get report if we are bringing in a code STEMI, trauma, CVA or something along those lines. 

If the pt isn't able to give any history themselves I'll hang around and see if the doc wants to talk to me. A lot of the time when we bring in confused grandma from the nursing home the doc wants to talk to us even if it isn't serious since they have no other way to get good info on the pt.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 18, 2013)

I'll call you sir until I know you're worth calling Doc, unless I need a favor, then you are Doc. Unless you are a lady. 

If someone calls me "sir" I automatically tell them "as you were".


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 18, 2013)

I am very cranky around here lately. Someone needs a paying gig soon. Meantime I'll clean and repair the drawers and determine I shouldn't have tried to change that light switch for a switch-outlet combo without first turning off the breakers and pulling all the wire all the way out of the box and, oh, forget it.

How come every time I tell an underpaying employer they need to pay me more they stop answering my emails? $5/hr for a fourteen hour outdoor gig in the rain deserved more than that, I think. And a 467 mile commute deserves mileage.

EDIT: or private jet.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 18, 2013)

Dear relative... 

For the sake of all sanity, please stop posting links to InfoWars. Just... stop.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 18, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Dear relative...
> 
> For the sake of all sanity, please stop posting links to InfoWars. Just... stop.



Is it regarding sandy hook? If so, it is asinine, especially the video


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 18, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Is it regarding sandy hook? If so, it is asinine, especially the video




Well... kinda of. Some congress critter introduced a bill that gives a tax credit to people who surrender guns in buy back programs. They're calling it confiscation.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 18, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Well... kinda of. Some congress critter introduced a bill that gives a tax credit to people who surrender guns in buy back programs. They're calling it confiscation.



Asinine: extremly stupid.
Regarding the conspiracy video.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 18, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Asinine: extremly stupid.
> Regarding the conspiracy video.




No no no no no no no...

The picture was in relation to the word "confiscation," not your post.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 18, 2013)

First day of hospital clinicals for Paramedic school today. Hopefully will get to see and do alot.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 18, 2013)

Shift bid in 5 hours...it's like christmas! Just way more freaking stressful. Riding buddies telling me what to bid, girlfriend telling me what to bid, parents telling me what to bid...not sure how mom and dad got involved but they both managed to put their two cents in, and none of the above agree with each other.  I just want back on days but I know that's not happening.



Addrobo said:


> First day of hospital clinicals for Paramedic school today. Hopefully will get to see and do alot.



What department are you in? Have fun! Don't be above any task, the more you help out the more they will help you learn and get attempts at skills.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'll be in the ER for 15 shifts. Thanks man, I heard they are super cool so that calms the nerves.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 18, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I'll be in the ER for 15 shifts. Thanks man, I heard they are super cool so that calms the nerves.



Right on. You'll have fun for sure. Is it a Trauma Center?

Only ER clinicals? No ICU, RT, L&D or Psych?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 18, 2013)

It's a county level 2 trauma center in Socal. I also have one shift in labor and delivery. Sadly, the hospital I wanted to do clinicals at let us hit every department but they weren't accepting students for another 2 months for some reason. 15 ER shifts and 1 L&D shift before I hit the streets. I wish I would be able to see more than just the ER but such is life.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 18, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> First day of hospital clinicals for Paramedic school today. Hopefully will get to see and do alot.



Aren't you in Southern California? Which hospital?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 18, 2013)

Riverside County Regional Medical Center in Moreno Valley.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 18, 2013)

Any OR shifts? Those are the best! Almost makes me want to be a CRNA.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 18, 2013)

No OR shifts.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 18, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Any OR shifts? Those are the best! Almost makes me want to be a CRNA.



I knew I missed a big one in my other post 



Addrobo said:


> No OR shifts.



Really? Are they relying solely on your ER clinicals to get you ETT experience then?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 18, 2013)

You want to know something sad? They only require 1 successful intubation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 18, 2013)

That totally prepares you for the field. 

Said no one. Ever.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 18, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> You want to know something sad? They only require 1 successful intubation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Really???

We had to do a minimum of 10 in the OR and if the anesthesiologist felt you needed more then we did more.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 18, 2013)

It's ridiculous, I know. It's enraging to me. Regardless, I'm going to take every chance I get to score a tube.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 18, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> It's a county level 2 trauma center in Socal. I also have one shift in labor and delivery. Sadly, the hospital I wanted to do clinicals at let us hit every department but they weren't accepting students for another 2 months for some reason. 15 ER shifts and 1 L&D shift before I hit the streets. I wish I would be able to see more than just the ER but such is life.



That doesn't seem near enough. 

We did 16- 16 hour er shifts;10 pedi er shifts; 5 labor/delivery/ob and 5 OR with the above intubation requirements.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 18, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> You want to know something sad? They only require 1 successful intubation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wow....that's insane.

I had to get 14 between the OR, ER, and the truck.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 18, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Riverside County Regional Medical Center in Moreno Valley.



That hospital is always insanely busy. Even tho you are in my county I won't see you. We never transport that far haha


----------



## Anjel (Jan 18, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Wow....that's insane.
> 
> I had to get 14 between the OR, ER, and the truck.



I have to get 5 or 16 OR hours.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice thing about being part time at work is 3-4 day riding trips without having to use PTO. Be back Monday.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 18, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Riverside County Regional Medical Center in Moreno Valley.



Ahh. RCRMC is where I'm doing OB/gyn. When do you do L&D?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 18, 2013)

I do L&D at a different hospital in Hemet.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ahh, refresher class discussions. 

Once again I'm reminded why we will never move EMS forward. 

Cuz we've always done it like this. lots of oxygen will make them feel better and won't hurt. I can go on. 

mention studies and evidence to get blank stares and more refrains of "we've always done it like this"


----------



## TRSpeed (Jan 18, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> You want to know something sad? They only require 1 successful intubation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thats ridiculous! RCC students have just started clinicals is that the school? Or NCTI? RCC is usually pretty good at placing stricter requirements. 







Addrobo said:


> Riverside County Regional Medical Center in Moreno Valley.



Aww... that means I'll most likely see you every day. I work in Riverside City but might end up heading to good'ol MoVal. That's a very busy hospital so you will get plenty of experience. What day or night shift?


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 18, 2013)

So, today was the straw that broke the camels back.  

I haven't really felt like this new job is the best fit for me.  However, I was trying to keep an open mind and give it some more time.  I feel like the protocols aren't as liberal as they want me to believe, and the medical director is pretty conservative.  He and I have very different ideas about topics that I deal with on a pretty regular basis.

Yesterday, our pay stubs were available for us to view.  The first week of January, I worked 24 hours on Jan 1 and 24 hours on Jan 4 for a total of 48 hours.  The hospital policy is that anything over 40 hours is overtime.  Therefore I should have 48 hours of overtime on my check that wasn't showing up on my pay stub.  

I call the payroll girl, and leave her a message about it.  When she called me back, I didn't hear my phone, so she left me a message.  She told me that since Jan 1 was a holiday, and I received 16 hours of holiday pay, I have to subtract that 16 hours from the 48 hours I worked.  They don't "count" towards determining hours worked for overtime since I was paid double time for those hours.  Therefore, I would have had to worked 56 hours that week before receiving any overtime pay.

I have another call into her about it, because it does not mention this anywhere in the overtime or holiday pay policies.  I also am unable to find it in any other policy as well.  I have asked her to tell me what policy contains this information, because I want to see it for myself.

This is after a mistake with our last paycheck regarding withholdings, so they had to take additional money out of today's paycheck.  I can tolerate a lot about a job, but not when you screw with my money.

I am just over it.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 18, 2013)

So, I'm not sure if anyone here will know, but no one I need to talk to is answering their phones to answer me...
I found out today I got a full ride scholarship for 2 years at any community college. The thing is that I want to do nursing; which has a 2-3 year wait list. 
Will I be able to use that scholarship when I get into the nursing program?
Like I said, I don't know if anyone knows, but I've tried calling the church that the scholarship came through like 5 times today and no one has answered.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 18, 2013)

:angry::angry::angry:

I just had my first encounter with EMTs as a RN...

Patient is a transfer from outside hospital for inpatient hospice. EMTs transfer patient to our hospital bed then go up to my preceptor and say "hey, we transferred her to the bed. She was breathing pretty shallow on the way over and wasn't responsive, can we have a signature?" We walk in the room and this lady is dead as a rock, rigor and all. So, how long has she been dead? "Uhh she must have just passed on the way up because she was alive when we got off the truck" Ya bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:. Now I have to get the PA to come down and declare this lady dead so we can do postmortem care and wheel her down to the morgue. Thanks for nothing you jackass

I could not make this crap up, seriously.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 18, 2013)

Did you miss the thread on declaring people dead in the ambulance?


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 18, 2013)

Aidey said:


> Did you miss the thread on declaring people dead in the ambulance?









One would think that rigor would be pretty obvious when they moved the patient to the stretcher from the SNF to begin with...


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 18, 2013)

Aidey said:


> Did you miss the thread on declaring people dead in the ambulance?



I understand that but don't dump the patient on the floor then try to sneak out and act like you had no idea. Now one of our few Isolation floor beds is tied up with this mess.

If they would have came up and said "Hey, this lady just went pulseless on the elevator" then it would have been totally different. But once they transferred the patient to our bed it totally changed the situation.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 18, 2013)

Chase said:


> I understand that but don't dump the patient on the floor then try to sneak out and act like you had no idea. Now one of our few Isolation floor beds is tied up with this mess.
> 
> If they would have came up and said "Hey, this lady just went pulseless on the elevator" then it would have been totally different. But once they transferred the patient to our bed it totally changed the situation.



If they were in a don't declare in the bus situation what were they supposed to do? Give you a wink and a nudge?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 18, 2013)

Wouldn't the bed be tied up if the patient had died 20min after arrival?


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Use an STI as an ambulance, they said. 
It will look good, they said.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 18, 2013)

blittle said:


> So, I'm not sure if anyone here will know, but no one I need to talk to is answering their phones to answer me...
> I found out today I got a full ride scholarship for 2 years at any community college. The thing is that I want to do nursing; which has a 2-3 year wait list.
> Will I be able to use that scholarship when I get into the nursing program?
> Like I said, I don't know if anyone knows, but I've tried calling the church that the scholarship came through like 5 times today and no one has answered.



Well lets break this down. 
Do you have Verizon, AT&T, vonage, or sprint. Then do you have an iphone or some other device, BB, galaxy, etc.
Honestly I don't know, ask your parents.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 18, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Use an STI as an ambulance, they said.
> It will look good, they said.



Gotta love Forza designers... Do things that no one would waste the money on in real life. hahaha.
Achilles: Lots of help there  haha. I'm honestly at a loss and so are they. Haven't found anything similar online either. 
I'm just going to wait till Sunday and attend that church's seminar and talk to the pastor that was in charge of the interview process.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 18, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Use an STI as an ambulance, they said.
> It will look good, they said.



"Tokyo Drift: Whacker Edition"


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 18, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> "Tokyo Drift: Whacker Edition"



:rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 18, 2013)

Chase said:


> I understand that but don't dump the patient on the floor then try to sneak out and act like you had no idea. Now one of our few Isolation floor beds is tied up with this mess.
> 
> If they would have came up and said "Hey, this lady just went pulseless on the elevator" then it would have been totally different. But once they transferred the patient to our bed it totally changed the situation.



The fact that she was rigored is pretty bad...

They :censored::censored::censored::censored:ed that up real good. Yea people don't die in the box but at least say something...can't really say she just arrested though with rigor and all. 

We're not all like that I promise Chase! Don't lose faith. :lol:


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 18, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Wouldn't the bed be tied up if the patient had died 20min after arrival?




Don't dump your mess on someone else...


----------



## Aidey (Jan 18, 2013)

How long was this transfer? Because it seems HIGHLY unlikely that the sending hospital failed to notice she was dead for the few hours it takes for rigor to set in. Longer if we are talking about rigor noticeable in the large muscles.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 19, 2013)

blittle said:


> So, I'm not sure if anyone here will know, but no one I need to talk to is answering their phones to answer me...
> I found out today I got a full ride scholarship for 2 years at any community college. The thing is that I want to do nursing; which has a 2-3 year wait list.
> Will I be able to use that scholarship when I get into the nursing program?
> Like I said, I don't know if anyone knows, but I've tried calling the church that the scholarship came through like 5 times today and no one has answered.



Depends on the scholarship. Even if you can't delay acceptance of the scholarship just use it to get a 2 year degree in a complimentary field. Take lots of anatomy, bio, pharm classes and you'll be that much ahead when you do nursing school. Depending on the nursing program there will be prerequisite classes you need anyway.


----------



## CANDawg (Jan 19, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Depends on the scholarship. Even if you can't delay acceptance of the scholarship just use it to get a 2 year degree in a complimentary field. Take lots of anatomy, bio, pharm classes and you'll be that much ahead when you do nursing school. Depending on the nursing program there will be prerequisite classes you need anyway.



Agreed. Find out what 1st and 2nd year courses the nursing program requires that are also open to non nursing students. Enroll as open studies and focus on those courses. I can guarantee that intro bio, chem, math, and breadth courses in the social sciences will be available to all students.

That way when you do get in, you're that much further ahead.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm at Disney land! 

For work


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 19, 2013)

Aidey said:


> How long was this transfer? Because it seems HIGHLY unlikely that the sending hospital failed to notice she was dead for the few hours it takes for rigor to set in. Longer if we are talking about rigor noticeable in the large muscles.



Transfer was around 3 hours. Full blown rigor may have been an exaggeration but it was obvious she was dead for a while.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 19, 2013)

Chase said:


> Transfer was around 3 hours. Full blown rigor may have been an exaggeration but it was obvious she was dead for a while.



Somebody is going to get their keester in the ringer over this one...three hour transport would mean several sets of vitals that were most likely faked if they didn't notice she was deceased.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 19, 2013)

Chase said:


> Now one of our few Isolation floor beds is tied up with this mess.



Your isolation bed is more expendable than an ambulance... especially an ambulance 3 hours from their home.

You can move beds around in the hospital, and the bed was clearly already going to be taken by the patient that was being transferred.



Sure, they dropped the ball, but don't get all high and mighty with your bed.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 19, 2013)

Linuss said:


> Your isolation bed is more expendable than an ambulance... especially an ambulance 3 hours from their home.
> 
> You can move beds around in the hospital, and the bed was clearly already going to be taken by the patient that was being transferred.
> 
> ...




...and the company that is willing to send ambulances on hospice transports 3 hours away can shuffle their ambulances around too, and the company knew there was a risk that a hospice patient might die in transit when they took on the transport.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 19, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I do L&D at a different hospital in Hemet.



L&D in Hemet? Do they actually want you to learn anything? If so it must have grown quite a bit since I lived in Coronado.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 19, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> ...and the company that is willing to send ambulances on hospice transports 3 hours away can shuffle their ambulances around too, and the company knew there was a risk that a hospice patient might die in transit when they took on the transport.



And the facility KNEW the bed was going to be taken by the patient for an undefined amount of time.   The facility lost nothing in this, as the bed was going to be used by the patient anyhow.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 19, 2013)

Linuss said:


> And the facility KNEW the bed was going to be taken by the patient for an undefined amount of time.   The facility lost nothing in this, as the bed was going to be used by the patient anyhow.




So the standard for EMS not handling their own mess is because, hey, if the patient only survived 2 hours longer it would be someone else's mess? 

Since we're beyond talking about patient care and talking about logistical and financial impact, what about the hospital's ability to bill for the stay? 

What about the fact that that bed could be going to someone else now, like a patient boarding in the ED for several hours?

If a company can send an ambulance 3 hours away for a hospice transport, they aren't going to be missing the ambulance if it takes a little longer for them to get back.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 19, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> So the standard for EMS not handling their own mess is because, hey, if the patient only survived 2 hours longer it would be someone else's mess?


  Already commented on that part in the initial post, not my fault you glossed over it.




> If a company can send an ambulance 3 hours away for a hospice transport, they aren't going to be missing the ambulance if it takes a little longer for them to get back.



Depends on where you're at.  Even inside a big urban system such as mine, it's not uncommon for a truck to be out of service for 6 hours for the ME to do their thing.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 19, 2013)

Brrrrrraaaaaaaaaapppppppppppp!

Nothing like some good throttle time to clear your head before work. 

I love living where people vacation


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 19, 2013)

Linuss said:


> Depends on where you're at.  Even inside a big urban system such as mine, it's not uncommon for a truck to be out of service for 6 hours for the ME to do their thing.



6 hours sounds about right. 

Not an excuse for what that crew did or didn't do but I'd rather not be on the receiving end of a supervisors wrath because we pronounced in the rig. Hence why I worked my last arrest on the sidewalk for 15 minutes before finally moving to the unit and transporting. Woulda worked it to the end on the sidewalk had I not been 4 minutes routine from the ER with refractory VF and an ETCO2 of 46... Not getting termination orders for that from any ERP that I've met. "Just bring him in and we'll deal with it."


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 19, 2013)

Linuss said:


> Already commented on that part in the initial post, not my fault you glossed over it.


I see where you claim that the hospital bed is, without knowing the census and how full the ED is, somehow more disposable than an ambulance. It still doesn't change the argument that it's wrong to just dump problems on someone else. You know... unless you have no issues with hospitals and SNFs dumping their problems on you.





> Depends on where you're at.  Even inside a big urban system such as mine, it's not uncommon for a truck to be out of service for 6 hours for the ME to do their thing.


...but it's find for someone else to be out of service for 6 hours because you don't want to be? It's not like hospital beds aren't a finite resource either... oh, wait... they are.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 19, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I see where you claim that the hospital bed is, without knowing the census and how full the ED is, somehow more disposable than an ambulance.


  To me, it is.  


And you're ignoring the possibility of other things, such as getting off on time instead of incurring OT, missed appointments, and one you simply cannot make an excuse for: fatigue.  A bed being taken by a body at a hospital holds no one late.  A cot with a body inside an ambulance can.  



> It still doesn't change the argument that it's wrong to just dump problems on someone else.



I'll write it again, since you missed it again,

"Sure, they dropped the ball..."


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 19, 2013)

Robb said:


> I love living where people vacation



So do I till the seasonal vacationers come and don't know where the hell they are... 
"Where's the emergency?"
    "I don't know"
"Are you coming to, or from the ocean?"
   "To..."
(Well great, we have it down to a 37 mile stretch of the eastbound highway...)


----------



## Aidey (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok guys, we've had the what to do with the dead body in the ambulance debate recently. Let it go.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 19, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Depends on the scholarship. Even if you can't delay acceptance of the scholarship just use it to get a 2 year degree in a complimentary field. Take lots of anatomy, bio, pharm classes and you'll be that much ahead when you do nursing school. Depending on the nursing program there will be prerequisite classes you need anyway.



What do you think of radiology tech? I just found a school that I know is reputable that doesn't have a wait list for that. Well, at least it doesn't seem to. It says on their site for nursing that it has a waitlist, but doesn't say anything about radiology.
I'm thinking it wouldn't be as pharma focused, but just the same with anat/ phys and bio.
Because I finally got a call back from the deacon of the church today (one of the interviewers) and he said he'd never had this come up, since they've only done the scholarship for 2 or 3 years. He also said he wasn't sure who to ask, but he doesn't think it can be delayed.
Thanks for the feedback from you and albertaEMS.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 19, 2013)

Linuss said:


> I'll write it again, since you missed it again,
> 
> "Sure, they dropped the ball..."



To be fair the hospital should not have direct admitted the patient to the floor but that is a different issue. Also during flu season an isolation bed is a big deal, even worse that it was one of the few negative pressure rooms. 

Not 100% sure how the policy works but I think it would have been much better for them to divert to our ER, have them pronounce, then wheel them right into the morgue. Or even tell us they were dead before transferring to our bed. It looks pretty crappy when they are declared dead a minute after accepting care.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 19, 2013)

Time to get back off topic, please.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 19, 2013)

I am having the exact shift I need after yesterdays shift. 12 hours in, one call so far.  :-D


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 19, 2013)

Off topic?  Ok.


2 weeks after my ex and I broke up, she came to work wearing a (very tiny) engagement ring.  First thing she says to me?  "For the record, I never cheated on you"



Yeah, ok.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice....


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 19, 2013)

That's cold...


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 19, 2013)

Help! Which knife should I get?

Spyderco Rescue 93mm $55





http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F33ZGS/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

Spyderco Assist $75




http://www.amazon.com/Spyderco-Assi...id=1358651487&sr=8-3&keywords=spyderco+assist


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 19, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Help! Which knife should I get?



Neither are whackerish enough! Where's the Maltese cross? Where's the massive blade with a thousand tools!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 19, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Neither are whackerish enough! Where's the Maltese cross? Where's the massive blade with a thousand tools!



I'm going on a firefighter gear shopping spree to motivate me to survive the next 16 weeks.

I bought an LED survivor light too :unsure:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 19, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Neither are whackerish enough! Where's the Maltese cross? Where's the massive blade with a thousand tools!



Better? Only $12 too.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 19, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Better? Only $12 too.



See, that's what I'm talking about :rofl:

But in all seriousness, I like the Assist (more expensive one) over the Rescue. I'm not really a knife guy, though.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 20, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Better? Only $12 too.



The local gas stations sell those in red with Maltese cross or blue with a star of life. 

Only $9.99!


----------



## patzyboi (Jan 20, 2013)

hi im the 34861st poster.

whats this thread about


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 20, 2013)

patzyboi said:


> hi im the 34861st poster.
> 
> whats this thread about



Poster 34866 lol. 

And the thread is about nothing. It's a random thread.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 20, 2013)

patzyboi said:


> hi im the 34861st poster.
> 
> whats this thread about



Nothing. It's where all the cool kids hang out.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 20, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> See, that's what I'm talking about :rofl:
> 
> But in all seriousness, I like the Assist (more expensive one) over the Rescue. I'm not really a knife guy, though.



Assist = more parts that can potentially fail. 

Spend a little more and get a Benchmade Triage h34r:


----------



## Anjel (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey guys, I found the emergency!!! It's this way!!


----------



## patzyboi (Jan 20, 2013)

Random thread eh?

Speaking of random, I read/saw alot of creepy picture/stories.
I usually enjoy these kind of stuff. but What's seen cannot be unseen.

Story is in the old days, these kids would take a class picture. and to keep memories alive, when a child dies, tradition would be to take a class picture with the deceased child, so it'll be the last picture the parents can see of the child's body. 

BRB no one going to read my post.
BRB SNS predominating for the next 30 minutes.
BRB going to study hospitals in my area.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 20, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Assist = more parts that can potentially fail.
> 
> Spend a little more and get a Benchmade Triage h34r:



Ohhh, you fancy, huh? :rofl:

That's one expensive (and friggin' cool) knife!

I was thinking about getting one of those cool looking hook strap cutters like this, but shears have worked ok for me thus far.

Next "big purchase" is probably gonna be an AEMT book, I think. Used ones are cheap, too!


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 20, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Ohhh, you fancy, huh? :rofl:
> 
> That's one expensive (and friggin' cool) knife!
> 
> ...



Actually, just getting the rescue hook is probably a good idea. I literally haven't used shears since I got the Triage, and I really use the hook waaaaaaaay more than the blade. 

But yeah, education is more important than toys


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 20, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Actually, just getting the rescue hook is probably a good idea. I literally haven't used shears since I got the Triage, and I really use the hook waaaaaaaay more than the blade.
> 
> But yeah, education is more important than toys



I think I'll invest in a hook, it's pretty fairly priced (just about $30, if not less).

The problem is, education is so much more expensive, though, and it forces me to use my brain...

On a positive note, second semester starts soon -- and that means only one semester left of undergrad


----------



## Spyro2500 (Jan 20, 2013)

NY Medic 828 - I couldn't reply direct to your earlier post as I am too new and the system won't let me but my husband who loves everything knives and guns says order the 55 dollar one as its easier to open and you won't be as upset if you lose it (he just ordered a Spyderco tenacious!)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd highly recommend anything Benchmade. I have been absolutely thrilled with their outstanding products and amazing customer service.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 20, 2013)

Note to self. Be nice to dispatchers. Even if they are dumb breezies.

They will make your life hell. 

Eff you dispatch.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 20, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I'd highly recommend anything Benchmade. I have been absolutely thrilled with their outstanding products and amazing customer service.



What've you purchased from them in the past?


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 20, 2013)

Robb said:


> Note to self. Be nice to dispatchers. Even if they are dumb breezies.
> 
> They will make your life hell.
> 
> Eff you dispatch.



We get plenty of hell too... But I try hard not to take it out on my crews. We just don't have a choice on who calls in, and from where.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 20, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Help! Which knife should I get?
> 
> Spyderco Rescue 93mm $55
> 
> ...




http://www.bladehq.com/item--Smith-Wesson-SW911N-First--4303


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 20, 2013)

Achilles said:


> http://www.bladehq.com/item--Smith-Wesson-SW911N-First--4303



I actually have the first generation of that knife. Same knife with less fancy handlework and no hook knife at the end.

The window punch broke (never even used it, the roll pin just fell out on its own)

The blade is garbage for cutting. The round teeth don't catch and slice anything they roll over it.

I went with the spyderco Rescue.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 20, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> I actually have the first generation of that knife. Same knife with less fancy handlework and no hook knife at the end.
> 
> The window punch broke (never even used it, the roll pin just fell out on its own)
> 
> ...



Eh, mine does a pretty good job cutting skin :sad: and everything else I've got to throw at it.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 20, 2013)

Spyderco makes some quality stuff. I wish I could have gotten my hands on a citadel auto before they stopped making them.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 20, 2013)

Used my pocket knife the other day to cut something off the patient.  The SNF nurse looked at me all weird and said "Why do you carry a knife?"

My response: "Because it's harder to cut things with my handgun"




She then proceeded to say our job can't be THAT dangerous to want a knife or gun.... until I told her to Google EMS deaths.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 20, 2013)

I had a partner once used a razor sharp knife to cut an old hospital bracelet off our drunk patient and his wrist had blood on it when we were at triage lol.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 20, 2013)

I leave the old bracelets on.  I'm trying to see how high of a count I can get on one patient.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 20, 2013)

Linuss said:


> She then proceeded to say our job can't be THAT dangerous to want a knife or gun.... until I told her to Google EMS deaths.



It seems that seat belts and a treadmill would save more EMS lives than a knife or a firearm.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 20, 2013)

Linuss said:


> Used my pocket knife the other day to cut something off the patient.  The SNF nurse looked at me all weird and said "Why do you carry a knife?"



I always get joked with about carrying trauma shears yet they constantly ask to borrow them. 

My ripshears tear through Interdry like butter. Oh the joys of nursing.


----------



## medicdan (Jan 20, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> It seems that seat belts and a treadmill would save more EMS lives than a knife or a firearm.



Quote of the year!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 20, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> It seems that seat belts and a treadmill would save more EMS lives than a knife or a firearm.



Bahahahhaahhaa


----------



## med51fl (Jan 20, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> It seems that seat belts and a treadmill would save more EMS lives than a knife or a firearm.



But how do you wear the seatbelt while you are on the treadmill?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 20, 2013)

med51fl said:


> But how do you wear the seatbelt while you are on the treadmill?


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 20, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> It seems that seat belts and a treadmill would save more EMS lives than a knife or a firearm.



Can I make this my new signature/bottom quote thingy?

Cause it's SO true. I'd add smoking cessation programs too, if it were me.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 20, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Can I make this my new signature/bottom quote thingy?
> 
> Cause it's SO true. I'd add smoking cessation programs too, if it were me.




Sure... go ahead.


----------



## rescue1 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm re-taking EMT-B as part of a fire academy, and the instructor said "apply high flow oxygen to all patients because they could be in shock" 28 times in an 8 hour period. I think my systolic blood pressure was about 40 points above normal all day.

I think it's time for me to go to post-bacc and prepare for my MD...


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 20, 2013)

So most of my classmates are starting a new rotation on Monday (I'm in the 6 wk rotation block), and they're moaning about not getting MLK day off. 

1. It's medicine. Patient's don't get magically better and pregnant mothers are still going to deliver. Grow the fark up.

2. Chances are, you aren't going to "celebrate MLK's legacy" either. No, sleeping in late and then going shopping or to the movie theater isn't "celebrating" anything, but a free day off.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 20, 2013)

Lol, so true


----------



## Tigger (Jan 20, 2013)

My college does not recognize any holidays outside of thanksgiving and Christmas (which we get fall and winter breaks for), I am excited to graduate haha.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 20, 2013)

Tigger said:


> My college does not recognize any holidays outside of thanksgiving and Christmas (which we get fall and winter breaks for), I am excited to graduate haha.



Damn, man, I don't start class til Wednesday, haha! And we have a two week spring break


----------



## Tigger (Jan 21, 2013)

I have what one might refer to as a unique schedule. 

4 classes per semester, which fairly average. 

However, we are on blocks, so you take one class at a time. Class starts on a Monday and ends on the following fourth Wednesday. Classes are a minimum of three hours per day, five days a week. 

Sounds awful, it sometimes it really is. However the suck is somewhat negated by having the fourth Wednesday to the following Monday off as a break, at the end of each block.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 21, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Thats ridiculous! RCC students have just started clinicals is that the school? Or NCTI? RCC is usually pretty good at placing stricter requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NCTI, I'll be there Sundays and Mondays 7am to 7pm.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 21, 2013)

Good first date last night....we'll see how this goes


----------



## medic417 (Jan 21, 2013)

I guarantee you that Coach Harbaugh will have his team ready for the Super Bowl and will lead them to victory.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 21, 2013)

medic417 said:


> I guarantee you that Coach Harbaugh will have his team ready for the Super Bowl and will lead them to victory.



I see what you did there


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 21, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Good first date last night....we'll see how this goes



Right on! What did you guys do?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 21, 2013)

I have seriously had five friends that have gone on "first dates" with someone in the last month. Every single one went to a movie. 

How the heck do you get to know someone?


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> NCTI, I'll be there Sundays and Mondays 7am to 7pm.



How long did you have to wait after your didactic portion to start your clinicals. My campus is going on 7 months now and lawyers are getting involved <_<


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 21, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> How long did you have to wait after your didactic portion to start your clinicals. My campus is going on 7 months now and lawyers are getting involved <_<



That is a really long time to have to wait.  I know there are programs out there that do didactic and then clinicals, but I just find that weird.  I'm sure it is because the program I went to, we did clinicals and didactic at the same time.  The further we got into the program, the more clinicals we had to complete, due to having more knowledge and being able to do more skills.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 21, 2013)

medic417 said:


> I guarantee you that Coach Harbaugh will have his team ready for the Super Bowl and will lead them to victory.





Addrobo said:


> I see what you did there



It is a sure thing.  I can not lose.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 21, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I have seriously had five friends that have gone on "first dates" with someone in the last month. Every single one went to a movie.
> 
> How the heck do you get to know someone?



"Pass the popcorn?"

"Here you go."

SHHHHHHH!



I think it might be a generational thing...I swear, people just don't do real, proper dating as much as they did in the past (from what I presume).


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 21, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> How long did you have to wait after your didactic portion to start your clinicals. My campus is going on 7 months now and lawyers are getting involved <_<



I'm sorry to hear about that bud. It took us in Riverside about 2-3 weeks to get all the clinical stuff squared away and starting. We heard a few things about all the stuff going on with the San Diego campus. We even had a few of our instructors help out with your provider courses. We never were able to get the full story on what went wrong down there though.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 21, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> "Pass the popcorn?"
> 
> "Here you go."
> 
> ...



This generation isn't really the type to take the lady down to the old barn and enter the town square dance competition followed by a slow horse ride back to drop her off as her daddy is sitting on the front porch in a rocking chair with a 12 gauge in his lap :rofl:


----------



## CANDawg (Jan 21, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> "Pass the popcorn?"
> 
> "Here you go."
> 
> ...



Best first date is just drinks. Not dinner, not a movie, just drinks. Spend an hour or two talking! That way you know if you even like the person before you get into the bigger (and more expensive) dates. I would only consider a movie on the third date or later, unless it followed a dinner where we could still talk.

For what it's worth, the best second date is something fun that gets you active, like a carnival, hike, or afternoon shopping.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 21, 2013)

I took a girl to an amusement park for our first date. Best....first date....ever!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 21, 2013)

I took my wife to a dive bar for our first date, and had a blast! After that, a day trip to Chincoteague VA. We saw wild ponies and ate seafood. The rest is history.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 21, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> I took my wife to a dive bar for our first date, and had a blast! After that, a day trip to Chincoteague VA. We saw wild ponies and ate seafood. The rest is history.



Very nice!


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 21, 2013)

We went to a bar on our first date.  He left me there, to take his drunk friend home.  He did come back and get me, and in the process was able to rescue me from the drunk firefighter who had me cornered and was reciting lines from Backdraft.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 21, 2013)

Coffee date lol


----------



## Tigger (Jan 21, 2013)

I got married to my girlfriend (senior class party tradition). Planning the wedding in retrospect was like our first date. A month after the wedding we were dating. 

Am I doing it backwards haha?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Tigger (Jan 21, 2013)

Really do not want to go dig out a tie and slacks out of my closet and go apply for jobs, but alas.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 21, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Really do not want to go dig out a tie and slacks out of my closet and go apply for jobs, but alas.



Go with a suit, I'm tellin' ya. It makes a difference! I'm convinced it's what got me a job offer over a guy who went with a shirt and khakis.

Regarding dating, I've been very much into the coffee or drinks date first, then do a dinner. I think it's both tasteful and fun.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 21, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> View attachment 1411



Considering I often drink a RedBull followed by a cup of coffee or two in the mornings...this just sounds like a way to pee less.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 21, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Considering I often drink a RedBull followed by a cup of coffee or two in the mornings...this just sounds like a way to pee less.



Good to know I'm not alone in that practice


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 21, 2013)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ge-teenagers-giving-drenching-power-hose.html

Reminds me of this rule


ffemt8978 said:


> 6.  EMT's are taught the man with the gun is the man in charge (law enforcement).  WRONG!  When the fire department is on scene, the man with the nozzle is the man in charge.  That charged hose will send you farther down the street and hurt more before the cop even begins to think about shooting you.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 21, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Go with a suit, I'm tellin' ya. It makes a difference! I'm convinced it's what got me a job offer over a guy who went with a shirt and khakis.



Personally I think suits are over rated. I usually wear a nice button up shirt (no tie) and a pair of dress pants. I have been offered a job everytime I interviewed and never feel underdressed at formal meetings or events.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have nothing to talk about anymore now that I'm off the bus :sad:


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 21, 2013)

Chase said:


> Personally I think suits are over rated. I usually wear a nice button up shirt (no tie) and a pair of dress pants. I have been offered a job everytime I interviewed and never feel underdressed at formal meetings or events.



I agree and have had similar experiences. Even with just the nice button-up and slacks, you still tend to be better dressed than most of the people you interview with.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 21, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> I have nothing to talk about anymore now that I'm off the bus :sad:



You can still complain about undereducated basics/medics and all that jazz


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 21, 2013)

...and today's lesson on why you should wear gloves when observing. 

Watching a patient going through an induced vaginal delivery today. The patient had a history of difficult deliveries, so the nurses were helping to put the patient into McRobert's position. One of the nurses needed to go help adjust the doppler since the fetal scalp electrode wasn't giving a good signal and the baby was having some pretty bad decels. ...and that's how I got a front row seat to The Show.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 21, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> You can still complain about undereducated basics/medics and all that jazz



but to what point and purpose :sad: I'm just gonna continue my schooling. Isn't worth trying to educate the people around me. They don't want to listen.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 21, 2013)

I just had an EMT-B tell me he had almost 6 years of ALS experience.

LOL WUT?

How does that work? Just because the medic has showed you how to spike a bag and place a 12 lead doesn't mean you have "ALS experience"

:rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 21, 2013)

PRN EMS Supervisor interview next Tuesday.... Talk about being nervous, I thought the TEMS interview was nerve racking! Thinking it's going to be the same as TEMS though, not enough experience. BUT it gets my name out there and hopefully will be a step in the right direction. Who knows, maybe I'll get lucky, but I'm looking at this more as an opportunity to see the process, make my intentions known and hopefully open up some doors in the future. PRN Supe is the short term goal FT Supe where I'm at now is the long term one. Flight would be cool too but I feel like I'd get bored doing mostly IFT and sitting around for the majority of 24 hour shifts. 5-10 years from now I'd love to be "Robb, EMS Supervisor, TEMS Medic, CCEMT-P." 

Confirmed my much overdue and long awaited vacation today, too bad I have to tough it out until the end of March but it's going to definitely be worth it!. A week in Whistler, BC snowmobiling with a pro rider, a couple of his friends and potentially a professional photographer? I think yes! Looks like I'm going to be putting in even more throttle time than I usually do to get ready for this.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 21, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> How does that work? Just because the medic has showed you how to spike a bag and place a 12 lead doesn't mean you have "ALS experience"



Works about the same way that every whacker, scanner nut, and disgruntled first responder tells me they know how I should be doing my job... Responding to or listening to a call is nowhere near close to answering a line, and running an incident.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 21, 2013)

MCERT1 said:


> Works about the same way that every whacker, scanner nut, and disgruntled first responder tells me they know how I should be doing my job... Responding to or listening to a call is nowhere near close to answering a line, and running an incident.



True. 

But I know for a fact I could do a better job dispatching than a few dispatchers  I know. 

When I can keep track of where each unit is and their general off times in my head why can't they do it with a huge computer screen and a 60 inch flat screen with a giant area map with live tracking on it?

Not hating on dispatchers, but personally, I think it should be a requirement to have field time under your belt to dispatch, specifically for dispatchers in System Status Management systems. We aren't just little dots moving around on a screen. When you tell us to move 10 inches on your screen it's more like ten miles for us. When you make the little ambulance icons drive in circles around the city all night that's a crew that's having to do all that driving.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 21, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Go with a suit, I'm tellin' ya. It makes a difference! I'm convinced it's what got me a job offer over a guy who went with a shirt and khakis.
> 
> Regarding dating, I've been very much into the coffee or drinks date first, then do a dinner. I think it's both tasteful and fun.



I usually skip the jacket when I am just going to grab an application and maybe talk to an HR person. For interview, suit all the way, always. It can't hurt, and I know for a fact it made a big difference in landing my last job.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 21, 2013)

Robb said:


> True.
> 
> But I know for a fact I could do a better job dispatching than a few dispatchers  I know.
> 
> ...



I agree there are plenty of bad dispatchers, and with out a doubt you should have some amount of field experience required. Even if that experience is just ridealongs, which is what our agency requires. 
What gets me in particular are the ICs during large incidents that forget there are 3-4 of us for at least 5 radio channels, additional calls, and 50-100+ responders. That and the crews that while I understand are tunneled in on their own micro-universe, and forget that we're handling the macro-universe. I didn't fail to acknowledge you, or send you the specific unit you asked for without having my reasons (normally that I'm triaging you in the macro-universe).


----------



## exodus (Jan 21, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> I just had an EMT-B tell me he had almost 6 years of ALS experience.
> 
> LOL WUT?
> 
> ...



Did that comment come up as 6 years on an ALS shift? Or 6 years "doing ALS"?  Around here when an EMT says ALS experience, we mean on a 911 shift since that's what we call those shifts.

I'm guess he was a d-bag and questioning you.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 21, 2013)

*Apropos to nothing in this thread recently...*

I'm going to take one of my sabbaticals. The new-member-idiocy or trolling  is making my diastolic rise and my fingers to do rude things on the keyboard.
I'll lurk until I'm civil again.


----------



## Meursault (Jan 21, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> I'm going to take one of my sabbaticals. The new-member-idiocy or trolling  is making my diastolic rise and my fingers to do rude things on the keyboard.
> I'll lurk until I'm civil again.



Give in... let the hate consume you...


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 21, 2013)

Meursault said:


> Give in... let the hate consume you...









Lurking, can't read you. LALALALALALALALA


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 22, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> lurking, can't read you. Lalalalalalalala


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 22, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I agree and have had similar experiences. Even with just the nice button-up and slacks, you still tend to be better dressed than most of the people you interview with.



I haven't seen that yet. Is that for EMS, mostly? I've interviewed for finance/business type roles and they've all been suits.



Tigger said:


> I usually skip the jacket when I am just going to grab an application and maybe talk to an HR person. For interview, suit all the way, always. It can't hurt, and I know for a fact it made a big difference in landing my last job.



Makes sense.



mycrofft said:


> Lurking, can't read you. LALALALALALALALA



You can't hide for long


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 22, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> I haven't seen that yet. Is that for EMS, mostly? I've interviewed for finance/business type roles and they've all been suits.[/IMG]


Yeah, every Fire and EMS job I've applied for. I could understand suits being more prevalent in that environment.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 22, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Yeah, every Fire and EMS job I've applied for. I could understand suits being more prevalent in that environment.



There were people wearing suits at the FireTEAM entry exam that I took recently, which I thought was a little excessive in a room of 600.

Someone also wore a suit to a CPAT practice session at a community college. They changed, but I was still shocked. 

There are some candidates out there that are convinced that the FD is tracking them as a potential applicant, I swear.

Speaking of the CPAT, I misunderestimated it a bit. If it had been the real test I wouldn't have made it by two seconds. Granted I had no idea what to expect and have been laid up for a month with a knee injury, but still...that sting of failure.


----------



## rescue1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Speaking of the CPAT, I misunderestimated it a bit. If it had been the real test I wouldn't have made it by two seconds. Granted I had no idea what to expect and have been laid up for a month with a knee injury, but still...that sting of failure.



I failed my first time too, don't feel bad. Just don't make the mistake of drinking Redbull on your way to do it. I was so dehydrated after the stair climb I almost passed out.

Otherwise just be sure you can handle the stairs and the rest is usually much easier.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 22, 2013)

The only time I wore a non-coat and tie to an interview was when it was an interview and skills testing... and then it was khaki pants and a polo shirt, with a coat and tie to the follow up interview.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 22, 2013)

rescue1 said:


> I failed my first time too, don't feel bad. Just don't make the mistake of drinking Redbull on your way to do it. I was so dehydrated after the stair climb I almost passed out.
> 
> Otherwise just be sure you can handle the stairs and the rest is usually much easier.



Yes, pounding coffee was a poor decision, though I think I would have run off the road without. The test was at 8am, and I live two and a half hours from it. I did a terrible job "preparing," I was out late at a bar with some friends who had just returned, didn't eat breakfast, and got lost. I will not repeat that February 7th.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 22, 2013)

This image might have made it into a presentation I'm making for tomorrow...


----------



## rescue1 (Jan 22, 2013)

That sounds startlingly like my first experience, down to the long drive and poor hydration choices.

Is this a specific department CPAT or is it a general one for use with multiple applications?


----------



## Tigger (Jan 22, 2013)

rescue1 said:


> That sounds startlingly like my first experience, down to the long drive and poor hydration choices.
> 
> Is this a specific department CPAT or is it a general one for use with multiple applications?



The general variety.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 22, 2013)

Tigger said:


> There were people wearing suits at the FireTEAM entry exam that I took recently, which I thought was a little excessive in a room of 600.
> 
> Someone also wore a suit to a CPAT practice session at a community college. They changed, but I was still shocked.
> 
> ...



Woaaah, 600!? Wow. That's a lot of people to take one test!

What'd you take the CPAT for? EMS?



PoeticInjustice said:


> Yeah, every Fire and EMS job I've applied for. I could understand suits being more prevalent in that environment.



I suppose that makes sense. I would've thought fire would have suits, though -- considering how hard it is to get a fire job!


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 22, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Woaaah, 600!? Wow. That's a lot of people to take one test!
> 
> What'd you take the CPAT for? EMS?
> 
> ...



600 must be nice! I tested against 4000  (The worst I've heard of is something like 20,000 h34r: )

I've never heard of an EMS agency using the CPAT before.

You'd be surprised. I've seen people show up to interviews in other departments station uniforms. Departments that they didn't even work at!! :rofl:


----------



## Tigger (Jan 22, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Woaaah, 600!? Wow. That's a lot of people to take one test!
> 
> What'd you take the CPAT for? EMS?
> 
> ...



600 was one test. There were three tests given that day. 1800 applicants (I think), for 32 spots, with a possibility of 30 more. This was a fire gig for a large city in Colorado. They are the "EMS centric" FD I talked about earlier. 

I did not score well enough on the FireTEAM to get an interview, that silly test was the only thing that determined whether or not you go an interview. 

A CPAT is the only requirement for hire, so I signed up for one in the even I finagled an offer. I'm going to take it just in case another Fire/EMS opportunity arises, and I am not wasting 125 bucks.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 22, 2013)

Aye, I had an interview today and while it was "just" for an IFT job, I was shocked that one of the candidates showed up wearing jeans and skate shoes. 

I can't imagine showing up to any form of interview in less than slacks and a tie, though I usually opt for a suit. It's sitting in my closet, why not use it once in a while? 

Heck, even for a phone interview a couple years back I wore slacks and a tie. Helped get me in the right frame of mind.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 22, 2013)

Tigger said:


> A CPAT is the only requirement for hire, so I signed up for one in the even I finagled an offer. I'm going to take it just in case another Fire/EMS opportunity arises, and I am not wasting 125 bucks.



Interesting. One would think that you're more than qualified for an FD/EMS gig!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have not been this freaking tired in a long time. I hate it when you feel like a toy dispatch plays with all night long.....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 22, 2013)

I cannot wait to be back on days. 3 more weeks! No matter how tired I am I get a second wind at midnight and I don't like it on my days off. I will say I got a pretty sweet shift for the next bid with an awesome partner. Would've been nice to get a weekend day off but beggars can't be choosers, right? This whole moving up the seniority ladder isn't to shabby.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 22, 2013)

I kinda liking tapatalk 2. 

Kinda hard to get used to.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh and 40 hours down. 12 more to go and I can sleep! 

Who ever thought it was a good idea to start the nursing process while still in medic and working full time?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 22, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Who ever thought it was a good idea to start the nursing process while still in medic and working full time?



Didn't you learn from me and all my *****ing working FT EMS and going to Medic School!? You're a nut!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't have strong enough words to describe how much I dislike my job today. It's been one of those nights.


----------



## Outbac1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Been sitting in traffic for 30 min trying to go 1km to get on the Halifax bridge. It's -12C and snowing. I think all the idiot drivers have come out. Did I mention I hate cities. And Halifax is small (350,000 or so). They can't pay me enough to work here and put up with this everyday. I just want to drop my pt off at the CCath lab, pick up my return and get the _____ out of here. Roads will be bad enough going home.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 22, 2013)

Hell ya! Class is cancelled because its too cold!!!! I am going I sleep. Thank The Lord, hallelujah, praise Jesus!  Bed here I come!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 22, 2013)

Burrrrr! It's a chilly 51 degrees here in Socal.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 22, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Burrrrr! It's a chilly 51 degrees here in Socal.



It is -1 with a windchill of -21.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 22, 2013)

That is unbelievably cold!


----------



## Hunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> That is unbelievably cold!


 
You want cold? It's 72 out here today! It's also the coldest it's been in a while.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 22, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> I don't have strong enough words to describe how much I dislike my job today. It's been one of those nights.



That was my day yesterday. I started inventing new swear words about 4hrs into my shift.


----------



## Spyro2500 (Jan 22, 2013)

So I go to the cinema to watch a film I have wanted to see for ages - Les Miserables , sit in front of a very very overweight guy - he goes to the washroom right in the middle of the really sad bit - comes back all out of breath wheezing and sounding generally unwell and proceeds to collapse! Seriously the first time I have been out in months and end up having to deal with him instead! Boo!


----------



## SSwain (Jan 22, 2013)

I successfully avoided frostbite Sat night/Sun morning during an MVA.
Temps down in the single digits, and wind gusting up to 45-50 mph.

Fingers were cold to the touch for an hour afterwards. Turnout gear kept the core warm, but the digits not so much.

This morning it was Negative 9 F.
Currently hovering at a balmy 0
 wind chills makes it feel like 20 below


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 22, 2013)

How I love winter and the cold weather!  It's a chilly 67 degrees today


----------



## Achilles (Jan 22, 2013)

SSwain said:


> I successfully avoided frostbite Sat night/Sun morning during an MVA.
> Temps down in the single digits, and wind gusting up to 45-50 mph.
> 
> Fingers were cold to the touch for an hour afterwards. Turnout gear kept the core warm, but the digits not so much.
> ...



Ya it was -2 here in Detroit, I think it's up to about 7 now. With -6 wind chill.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey guys,

My wife says "if I can get a million likes I can get a bunny"
ST:censored:U


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hooray, my TENS unit came. Now I can work on healing my trapezius while my legs get worse and worse for another 16 weeks.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 22, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Hooray, my TENS unit came. Now I can work on healing my trapezius while my legs get worse and worse for another 16 weeks.



What do they do for OTJ (or, I guess, during training) injuries during the fire academy?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 22, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> What do they do for OTJ (or, I guess, during training) injuries during the fire academy?



For us, if the recovery time was longer than two weeks or so, they'd hold us back and restart us with the next class.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 22, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> What do they do for OTJ (or, I guess, during training) injuries during the fire academy?



Since we are all EMS promotional hires, they put you out line of duty injury/light duty and recycle you to the next class. Assuming there is a next class.

We have quite a few people already out injury. Seems we lose one a day to the running/PT.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 22, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My wife says "if I can get a million likes I can get a bunny"
> ST:censored:U



Seriously, these things make me so mad. 

If you want a bunny, go get a bunny, your wife is not the government and you shouldn't have to petition to get what you want.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 22, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Seriously, these things make me so mad.
> 
> If you want a bunny, go get a bunny, your wife is not the government and you shouldn't have to petition to get what you want.



You have obviously never been married....


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 22, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> For us, if the recovery time was longer than two weeks or so, they'd hold us back and restart us with the next class.



That's good -- it'd be really unfair of them to dump somebody for an OTJ injury!



NYMedic828 said:


> Since we are all EMS promotional hires, they put
> you out line of duty injury/light duty and recycle you to the next class. Assuming there is a next class.
> 
> We have quite a few people already out injury. Seems we lose one a day to the running/PT.



EMS folks can't run? Shocker


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 22, 2013)

So NYMedic, I'm watching the first episode of Rescue Me, and he's speaking to probies -- here's hoping you didn't get a mean ol' speech from Dennis Leary at the beginning of your training!


----------



## Tigger (Jan 22, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Hooray, my TENS unit came. Now I can work on healing my trapezius while my legs get worse and worse for another 16 weeks.


TENS units are da bomb, amazing what that sort of electrical therapy can do for you.



EpiEMS said:


> Interesting. One would think that you're more than qualified for an FD/EMS gig!



Meh so I woulda thought too. Always have had great interactions with Fire here and am friends with a few officers and medical division educators, they all said if I got an interview that things would be good. Buuttt alas...


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 22, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Meh so I woulda thought too. Always have had great interactions with Fire here and am friends with a few officers and medical division educators, they all said if I got an interview that things would be good. Buuttt alas...



What could they be looking for? I mean, you're a college grad, EMT-IV, worked with a wide scope, etc. etc. -- what do they expect? An EMT-P, FF I/FF II with a PhD in Fire Science?


----------



## rescue1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Fire hiring is almost random. There are several people in my academy class who got hired straight out of high school with no fire experience and no college. They got hired over lateral hires, college degrees, and paramedics. It really all comes down to what a few chiefs think about you in comparison to everyone else. 

If you want a fire job, you have to spread a pretty wide net. I applied to 10 places to get mine. 



...and now I'm about to apply to school to be a doctor instead. But, you know, whatever.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 22, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> You have obviously never been married....



Hahaha I may of forbidden snakes, turtles, crabs, and tarantulas.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 22, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> What could they be looking for? I mean, you're a college grad, EMT-IV, worked with a wide scope, etc. etc. -- what do they expect? An EMT-P, FF I/FF II with a PhD in Fire Science?



The FireTEAM test is the only thing that determines whether or not you get an interview. To take the test you only need an HS diploma. For where I tested, 90% of the test is based on the human interaction component. 10% goes to mechanical aptitude and you have to pass a reading and math component. 

From there they place applicants in "bands," which have some sort of formula so that diversity goals are also met. If you end up in the top band, then they look at applications and resumes to see who gets an interview. 

So here, previous experience doesn't mean jack.



rescue1 said:


> Fire hiring is almost random. There are several people in my academy class who got hired straight out of high school with no fire experience and no college. They got hired over lateral hires, college degrees, and paramedics. It really all comes down to what a few chiefs think about you in comparison to everyone else.
> 
> If you want a fire job, you have to spread a pretty wide net. I applied to 10 places to get mine.
> 
> ...and now I'm about to apply to school to be a doctor instead. But, you know, whatever.



That's what I am realizing. It was a long shot and I knew it, but it still stings a bit. I really like this department, especially compared to other front range Colorado departments who treat ALS EMS as a redheaded step child.

I have subsequently re-centered my job search to third service, single role EMS departments, as well as Ski Patrols.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 22, 2013)

This Fire hiring thing sounds just nutty to me...so confused about their rationale.


----------



## rescue1 (Jan 22, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> This Fire hiring thing sounds just nutty to me...so confused about their rationale.



To be fair, its probably the best option given the volume of applicants. But yeah, it is a little inane. 

And Tigger, if you ever decide to look east coast, there are a quite a few decent places in the Philly burbs that run basics--I made $15/hour starting at my last 911 job. No skiing for a few hours in any direction though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 22, 2013)

Nothing annoys me more than losing a little rubber ear piece thingy from my stethoscope.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 22, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Nothing annoys me more than losing a little rubber ear piece thingy from my stethoscope.



I can never decide which ones I like. I am constantly switching between the different sizes and materials. I usually lose a couple and end up with miss matched colors until I actual buy new ones.


----------



## rescue1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Do you guys keep a box of spares at the station? I'd change our earbuds out every so often when they go kinda grody


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, we have spares, but I was on a call, grabbed my scope and noticed an ear piece had eloped.  We carry an extra stethoscope in the gear, so I was able to listen to this COPDers wheezy airbags, but I'm kinda partial to my own scope.

Anyway, I found the extras, the crisis has been resolved and I'm back in my toasty bunk.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 23, 2013)

Those days where you get an AMA / refusal on every single one of your patients...


And all you think is that someone is going to look at that and say you talked every patient out of going to the hospital...


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 23, 2013)

Breaking my skulking to ask if anyone can send me the link to that article with the pressure diagram showing the difference between rapid compressions and when you stop such as to give a rescue breath? I need it for another forum. Thanks. As yuo were.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 23, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Hahaha I may of forbidden snakes, turtles, crabs, and tarantulas.



Turtles?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 23, 2013)

firefite said:


> Turtles?


----------



## Clare (Jan 23, 2013)

Get called for a stabbing, which are fairly rare and a major event you know like one peg down from a shooting, turns out to be a guy with some grazes from being jabbed with a set of car keys.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 23, 2013)

I really hate outdated protocols.


That is all.


----------



## MrJones (Jan 23, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My wife says "if I can get a million likes I can get a bunny"
> ST:censored:U









:unsure:


:rofl:


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 23, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> I really hate outdated protocols.
> 
> 
> That is all.



One of the better parts of my job is I get to write the protocols. Unfortunately outdated thinking often means they aren't put to full use,


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 23, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> I really hate outdated protocols.
> 
> 
> That is all.



Hey, as long as you don't have to board every penetrating trauma ('cause I do...)


----------



## Achilles (Jan 23, 2013)

firstshirt said:


> :unsure:
> 
> 
> :rofl:



Ya I saw that today. I wish I had hours of free time to post worthless crap on facebook!
Also did you know that if you like a picture you love your grandma but if you keep scrolling you're want your grandma to die?
It's like MySpace in 2005...


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 23, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Hey, as long as you don't have to board every penetrating trauma ('cause I do...)




I can do better than that.  Not only do those patient's have to be boarded, if you trip over something, causing you to fall forward and bump your forehead and you only have isolated pain to that spot, you have to be boarded.  If you are involved in a MVC and have pain along your shoulder and the side of your neck from the seatbelt, you are to be boarded.  Basically, if you have any sort of pain due to an injury that is anywhere close to your spine, you are to be put on a board.  (And since we are the only ALS for the county, most of the time, the BLS crews beat us to the scene and have them packaged before I get there, so I can't even tell them not to do it despite wanting to do so.  Per my medical director, after an extensive discussion about the matter, "It is better to board a few people that don't need it to avoid missing those that do."

And then there's cardiac arrests.  I am only allowed to call it in the field if there are obvious signs of death.  If I am going to have the crews onscene initiate CPR, or if the have decided to do so before I arrive, it must be transported.  There is no working it onscene and then calling it after a reasonable attempt.

And let's not forget about those CHF patients who are having an exacerbation.  The treatment for them is 0.4 mg nitro q 5 minutes, 40 mg Lasix (unless already taking, and then 80 mg), and 2 mg morphine.  Studies have shown that Lasix isn't really effective, and may cause additional short term issues.  Morphine has been out of favor for a while.  It has been proven to lead to an increased need for mechanical ventilation, longer ICU stays, and increased mortality.  And let's face it, 0.4 mg of nitro is going to do a whole lot of nothing.  Current evidence supports higher doses, typically 1.2 mg doses.

And how can I forget that we don't need 12 leads because "they don't change what you do for the patient" and "the ED is just going to do one anyway."

But hey, I can RSI patients!  Big freakin' deal, when I see a lot more patients that don't need backboard, do need a better treatment plan for their CHF exacerbation, would benefit from early 12-leads performed in the field, or are simply corpses that I am being forced to race to the ED with so I put even more people at risk.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 23, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> I can do better than that.



Wow. That's even more backwards than my system! Damn. And your medical director sounds like a *real* bright spark <_< It seems like he's a good ten-plus years behind on EM practice!


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 23, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Wow. That's even more backwards than my system! Damn. And your medical director sounds like a *real* bright spark <_< It seems like he's a good ten-plus years behind on EM practice!



Well, he is an Internal Medicine doc that pulls semi-regular shifts in the ED.  There isn't a single doc that works in that ED that is an EM doc.  They are all internal medicine, GPs, or family practice docs.  Of course, the hospital is a critical access point hospital, and doesn't have an ICU or any other sort of specialty floors.  All they have is med/surg.

I am definitely struggling with the whole thing.  I've only been there for a couple months, after being laid off from a previous employer.  The previous system I had worked in had it's faults as well, but at least we were in the ballpark regarding current practices.  There were even  a small number of things that were considered quite progressive for the area, and were ahead of a lot of the other systems in nearby counties.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 23, 2013)

Oof. So the hospital runs an ALS service without an EM-trained doc? That strikes me as sorta off...

How long are your transports, usually?


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 23, 2013)

If it is something we can't take to the county hospital, it gets flown out.  Transport to the county hospital can be anywhere from a couple minutes to 30 minutes or so.  If the bird can't fly due to weather, and we have to do ground transports, the closest hospital with low level ICU is, at best, 30-40 minutes away.  Anything that resembles a "real" hospital (full services, even if only during daytime hours/during the week) then we are talking at least an hour, if not more.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 23, 2013)

One of our units took two rounds while on scene with the crew and a patient in the box last night. Sounds like a high powered air rifle from what PD is saying. No suspects at this time. 

Everyone is ok, unit has a blown out back window.

Keep your heads down out there.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Just got an "oh by the way, you need your Orange County certs within two weeks" email from the company I recently got hired by. 

There goes another $120


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 23, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Just got an "oh by the way, you need your Orange County certs within two weeks" email from the company I recently got hired by.
> 
> There goes another $120


 

Does your company do the local accrediation course, or do you need to find one?


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 23, 2013)

I need to find one. 

Seems like they're all within the 80-85 dollar range. Only problem is they fall on days I'm working for my other job.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 23, 2013)

Check out PARAMEDIC ADVANTAGE in Orange. I did my OCEMS class there and I highly recommend them. Also, their medic prep program helped me out a lot!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 23, 2013)

So I went with this knife for $55 shipped from amazon.

Hands down best knife I ever bought. I've never gotten a new straight bladed knife let alone serrated one that can cut through an index card like a laser with one light swipe.

Spyderco has definitely won me over.

http://www.amazon.com/Spyderco-Resc...1358985847&sr=8-1&keywords=spyderco+rescue+93


----------



## Tigger (Jan 23, 2013)

rescue1 said:


> To be fair, its probably the best option given the volume of applicants. But yeah, it is a little inane.
> 
> And Tigger, if you ever decide to look east coast, there are a quite a few decent places in the Philly burbs that run basics--I made $15/hour starting at my last 911 job. No skiing for a few hours in any direction though.



The skiing is a deal breaker haha. I'm actually from Massachusetts and have been going to school in Colorado. With that concluding in May I hope to stay out here for a change of pace and scenery. 

Skiing is a minimum of two hours away for me right now. :glare:


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 23, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> So I went with this knife for $55 shipped from amazon.
> 
> Hands down best knife I ever bought. I've never gotten a new straight bladed knife let alone serrated one that can cut through an index card like a laser with one light swipe.
> 
> Spyderco has definitely won me over.



Darn, and I thought I wasn't gonna be spending more money on fun whacker stuff...



Tigger said:


> The skiing is a deal breaker haha. I'm actually from Massachusetts and have been going to school in Colorado. With that concluding in May I hope to stay out here for a change of pace and scenery.
> 
> Skiing is a minimum of two hours away for me right now. :glare:



What's closest for you in Mass? Just went skiing in northwest Mass, wasn't bad -- a little too icy for me.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 23, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> So I went with this knife for $55 shipped from amazon.
> 
> Hands down best knife I ever bought. I've never gotten a new straight bladed knife let alone serrated one that can cut through an index card like a laser with one light swipe.
> 
> Spyderco has definitely won me over.



I carried a Spyderco Native III for a few years, loved it, I gave it to a knifeless co-worker of mine and as far as I know he still carries it. 



Addrobo said:


> Check out PARAMEDIC ADVANTAGE in Orange. I did my OCEMS class there and I highly recommend them. Also, their medic prep program helped me out a lot!



Thanks, yeah, I've looked at them but their next class is on the 4th, and I'm working for my first job on that day. Trying to get the shift covered is a pain because only like 15% of the employees can work it.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 23, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> What's closest for you in Mass? Just went skiing in northwest Mass, wasn't bad -- a little too icy for me.



Blue Hills is like 20 minutes from my house. One lift, three runs, super icy. I used to race there a bit in high school until I switched to nordic. Nashoba is an hour and Waschusett is an hour fifteen.

I rarely ski in Massachusetts though. It's way worth it to drive to Cannon in Franconia NH, which is only two hours from me. Terrain and conditions are so much better. Besides Cannon I spent a lot of time at Jay Peak and Stowe and Vermont. In high school I got really into backcountry skiing so I've done a lot of trips around New England. I've tried to summit Mt. Washington four times in the winter and ski it, been turned back by weather all four times.

I like tree skiing and deep snow, and I am willing to drive for it.


----------



## med51fl (Jan 23, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> So I went with this knife for $55 shipped from amazon.
> 
> Hands down best knife I ever bought. I've never gotten a new straight bladed knife let alone serrated one that can cut through an index card like a laser with one light swipe.
> 
> ...



That is a great knife!  You will love it.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 23, 2013)

Never watched Rescue Me before.

Not bad. Certainly no Chicago Fire :rofl:


----------



## Achilles (Jan 23, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Never watched Rescue Me before.
> 
> Not bad. Certainly no Chicago Fire :rofl:



You know, I haven't been able to catch Chicago fire in a few weeks, I enjoy critiquing it though.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 23, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Oof. So the hospital runs an ALS service without an EM-trained doc? That strikes me as sorta off...
> 
> How long are your transports, usually?



Some of these places don't do well when they do get an OMD who is with the times. A lot of times the pushback from the staff is so bad they new OMD will say screw it.


----------



## rescue1 (Jan 23, 2013)

Tigger said:


> The skiing is a deal breaker haha. I'm actually from Massachusetts and have been going to school in Colorado. With that concluding in May I hope to stay out here for a change of pace and scenery.
> 
> Skiing is a minimum of two hours away for me right now. :glare:



The horror!

I really know nothing about Colorado FD hiring, but best of luck.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 23, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Never watched Rescue Me before.
> 
> Not bad. Certainly no Chicago Fire :rofl:



It's really just Dennis Leary being Dennis Leary, so that's fun, no matter what uniform he wears.


----------



## titmouse (Jan 23, 2013)

How about dweezil playing his dads music?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDQE82ElyJg


----------



## Wheel (Jan 24, 2013)

Ugh. Job hunting sucks. I really like where I'm working, but the fiancé is going to be applying for jobs in Orlando. I would really love to be in central Florida, but that is a terrible place to find a job as a medic. That is where we want to be long term though, so...


----------



## Clare (Jan 24, 2013)

Disappointed to learn one of my patients died from community acquired pneumonia.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 24, 2013)

After working the shift I did tonight if there's a swing shift available for the summer bid I'm going to jump on it. Get a mix of good hours but still get to have some "fun" at night but sign out before we start having to deal with the super drunk people. 

Not bad being off at 0030, plus If I really want to I could squeeze in a short ride before work and still get a decent amount of sleep.


----------



## MrJones (Jan 24, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> So I went with this knife for $55 shipped from amazon.
> 
> Hands down best knife I ever bought. I've never gotten a new straight bladed knife let alone serrated one that can cut through an index card like a laser with one light swipe.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the cult.

I still carry a Clipit Rescue (IOW, the knife you bought; check the round logo on your handle if you haven't already) that I bought in '90 or '91. I have other blades for specific uses, but I've yet to find a better EDC.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 24, 2013)

Anjel said:


> How much time do you get off for 14 straight shifts? Is it a 2 week on 2 week off thing?


It is 2 weeks in and 2 weeks out. I lose a day to travel so it is 12 home and 16 away. I get paid for the travel days plus my flights are covered. It is a pretty sweet gig.

I will actually end up seeing my wife more working this schedule than my old 2 days 2 nights 4 off.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 24, 2013)

My new uniform is a flight suit. I thought I would hate it but I love it.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yea! Computers are down! That means I don't have to open the safe and inventory station narc supply this morning!


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 24, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Yea! Computers are down! That means I don't have to open the safe and inventory station narc supply this morning!



Ahhh yes, counting 3 extra sets of narcs every morning and keeping the logs straight ect...don't miss it at all


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 24, 2013)

Fascinating profile of the Cuban health care system in NEJM online: http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMp1215226?query=featured_home

I'm a free market guy, but I have to say, it's impressive how much they've done with top-down control.


----------



## CANDawg (Jan 24, 2013)

I get to get poked by someone doing their first IV on a human today. <_<


Upside: After they poke me, I get to poke them. h34r:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 24, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Ahhh yes, counting 3 extra sets of narcs every morning and keeping the logs straight ect...don't miss it at all



Dude I know. I'm on 31. We weren't having to count station narcs. That was 33s job. But now all three jobs count the station narcs when they get on. Some new thing from ops. It stinks. And we are doing it all in Ambutrack. I have to count truck drugs, then 33s drugs (that are in the station safe overnight) then the station drugs, then a combination of the station drugs and 33s. And there is a septate chart for each count. Its stupid....Including all the counts all the trucks do on their drugs and station drugs, narcs get counted 10 times a day.

Disaster waiting to happen if you ask me. The more they get handled, the more opportunity for accident. Someone will muscling something by accident and heads will roll.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jan 24, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> My new uniform is a flight suit. I thought I would hate it but I love it.



Star of Life on the back? I almost bought a jumpsuit/flight suit at my old job...because their uniform policy was so vague...and it didn't say I couldn't wear a flight suit.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 24, 2013)

Probably my first rule of nursing is "Do not touch my pump"

I admit this guy with unstable angina who is going for a CABG the next day. I do all the admission stuff, assess him, and then hang a Tridil drip. I stay with him for the next 15 mins doing serial Bps and make sure he is tolerating it. So I hook him up to the bedside monitor and go to the nurses station to chart and check my othe patients. After about 15 mins his pressures start coming up and then a few minutes later I got a call from the room saying he has chest pain. I go into the room and this guy looks like :censored::censored::censored::censored:. Pale diaphroteic, crushing chest pain, and all. I start assessing and call for a stat EKG and labs. I am thinking this guy is having a MI. I go and check my pump and it is turned off. I look and make sure it's plugged in and has battery life and everything is good. I ask the family member if anyone touched the pump and she said "oh ya it was beeping so I silenced it, I work at a nursing home". Umm say what. You didn't silence it you turned it off. Don't touch my pump. I will slap you


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 24, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> My new uniform is a flight suit. I thought I would hate it but I love it.



I'm a big fan of the "Medic Onsie". We have two different types, a heavyweight for the winter and a light, thinner weight for summer. 

They're pretty awesome.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 24, 2013)

Chase said:


> Probably my first rule of nursing is "Do not touch my pump"
> 
> I admit this guy with unstable angina who is going for a CABG the next day. I do all the admission stuff, assess him, and then hang a Tridil drip. I stay with him for the next 15 mins doing serial Bps and make sure he is tolerating it. So I hook him up to the bedside monitor and go to the nurses station to chart and check my othe patients. After about 15 mins his pressures start coming up and then a few minutes later I got a call from the room saying he has chest pain. I go into the room and this guy looks like :censored::censored::censored::censored:. Pale diaphroteic, crushing chest pain, and all. I start assessing and call for a stat EKG and labs. I am thinking this guy is having a MI. I go and check my pump and it is turned off. I look and make sure it's plugged in and has battery life and everything is good. I ask the family member if anyone touched the pump and she said "oh ya it was beeping so I silenced it, I work at a nursing home". Umm say what. You didn't silence it you turned it off. Don't touch my pump. I will slap you





http://allnurses.com/


----------



## TRSpeed (Jan 24, 2013)

Lmao ^^^


----------



## fast65 (Jan 24, 2013)

It's been confirmed, my partner today does not like me...


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh sweet jebus, JB Weld in the beard is harder to get rid of than anything I've ever experienced including Jehovahs Witness and used car salesmen. 

On the plus side, I discovered how Chuck Norris' beard gets its power


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 24, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> http://allnurses.com/



I get too many warnings on that website. Apparently they don't appreciate my loveable and charming personality like people do here.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 24, 2013)

Chase said:


> I get too many warnings on that website. Apparently they don't appreciate my loveable and charming personality like people do here.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## JPINFV (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## med51fl (Jan 24, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Ugh. Job hunting sucks. I really like where I'm working, but the fiancé is going to be applying for jobs in Orlando. I would really love to be in central Florida, but that is a terrible place to find a job as a medic. That is where we want to be long term though, so...



Rural-Metro in Central Florida just posted an opening for a full time paramedic in case you are interested.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 24, 2013)

Over the course of my past few "slow" shifts, I've determined that it's probably best to just go home on the slow days to save money. Otherwise, I just end up having too much time on my hands to research more things to spend my money on. Case and point, my newest research today:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 24, 2013)

fast65 said:


> Over the course of my past few "slow" shifts, I've determined that it's probably best to just go home on the slow days to save money. Otherwise, I just end up having too much time on my hands to research more things to spend my money on. Case and point, my newest research today:



Nice, but on the pricey side.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 24, 2013)

DeepFreeze said:


> Star of Life on the back? I almost bought a jumpsuit/flight suit at my old job...because their uniform policy was so vague...and it didn't say I couldn't wear a flight suit.



Uh.... No
As of now it is plain. They are sending me patches for the front and back. I think the back one says medic and the front one has the company logo.



n7lxi said:


> I'm a big fan of the "Medic Onsie". We have two different types, a heavyweight for the winter and a light, thinner weight for summer.
> 
> They're pretty awesome.



they provide us with a summer one. We either have to layer of buy a winter one. WE do get 25% off though.  I never want to go back to a white or any dress shirt again.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 24, 2013)

My kid was quote on the front page of our local newspaper. She gave a speech to the town council about our poor water quality and it struck a nerve. Woot!


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 24, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> Uh.... No
> As of now it is plain. They are sending me patches for the front and back. I think the back one says medic and the front one has the company logo.



Just curious, is the suit Nomex or otherwise flame retardant? Or do you still have to put on something over it for extrication, etc.?


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 24, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Just curious, is the suit Nomex or otherwise flame retardant? Or do you still have to put on something over it for extrication, etc.?



It isn't nomex, but it is flame and cut resistant.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 24, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> It isn't nomex, but it is flame and cut resistant.



Cool!

Unrelated -- anybody have any interesting books that they're reading currently? I'm looking for my next non-fiction read.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 24, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Cool!
> 
> Unrelated -- anybody have any interesting books that they're reading currently? I'm looking for my next non-fiction read.



What sort of topics are you interested in?  I am reading something that I think is interesting, but I am fairly certain, due to the specific audience it is written for, you wouldn't think the same.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 24, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Cool!
> 
> Unrelated -- anybody have any interesting books that they're reading currently? I'm looking for my next non-fiction read.



I haven't read any non-fiction lately, but I just finished Jack Higgins' Pay the Devil, pretty good book. Last nonfiction I read was the Guns of August which is a rather old book, but it was still pretty good. It's completely about the earlier parts of world war 1.
Another unrelated note: Why do magazines always send me flyers for good deals  I already have 7 magazines that I get each month... Just bought another 5 between Cycle world, popular mechanics, auto week, motor trend and car and driver (it expired last month. Already had it.) 
I have issues (pun intended).


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 24, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Cool!
> 
> Unrelated -- anybody have any interesting books that they're reading currently? I'm looking for my next non-fiction read.



Wireshark Network Analysis






Yeah, I'm a geek.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 24, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Nice, but on the pricey side.



It's true, considering I just bought a new pistol, and am gonna buy a new rifle this month, I couldn't justify spending $1k on another pistol


----------



## silver (Jan 24, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Cool!
> 
> Unrelated -- anybody have any interesting books that they're reading currently? I'm looking for my next non-fiction read.



Gray's Anatomy for Students. Its stimulating.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 24, 2013)

fast65 said:


> It's true, considering I just bought a new pistol, and am gonna buy a new rifle this month, I couldn't justify spending $1k on another pistol



I'm thinking my next one is going to be a Mare's Leg.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 24, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'm thinking my next one is going to be a Mare's Leg.



Damn, now those are cool


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 24, 2013)

Do want. That's what I'm saving for right now...


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 24, 2013)

I've set this as the wallpaper for all of my family's electronic devices. Next step is placing prints everywhere, including slowly replacing all family photos with variations of it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 24, 2013)

Yet another good friend passed away because of a dumb decision.

I'm tired of burying friends that are younger than me with so much potential. 

Probably should ask to go home but not sure that's the best option right now.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Robb said:


> Yet another good friend passed away because of a dumb decision.
> 
> I'm tired of burying friends that are younger than me with so much potential.
> 
> Probably should ask to go home but not sure that's the best option right now.



I'm sorry to hear that, man 

Seems like it's happening way too much. I know we're not close but if you need an ear I'm here for ya, buddy


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 24, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, man
> 
> Seems like it's happening way too much. I know we're not close but if you need an ear I'm here for ya, buddy



Same here man.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 24, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Same here man.



Me three.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 24, 2013)

Robb said:


> Yet another good friend passed away because of a dumb decision.
> 
> I'm tired of burying friends that are younger than me with so much potential.
> 
> Probably should ask to go home but not sure that's the best option right now.



Hang in there bud. Perseverance is key.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 24, 2013)

Number 5 since 7/3/11.

Rest in peace Beau, I'll never forget all the good times we had together, the girls we chased together, the games we won and lost together, the turns we made on the slopes together, the beers we dank together. I'll never forget you buddy, I miss you already.

Thanks guys it means a lot.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 25, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Me three.



Make it four.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 25, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Make it four.



I'm #5. Anytime you need it


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 25, 2013)

I appreciate it guys. That means the world to me. Trying to look at the bright side of life and to keep my chin up. Been putting on a smiley mask at work but it's definitely getting difficult to do. Just hoping I don't get a bad OD call anytime in the near future...

I just can't help feeling guilty knowing that I could've easily saved his life had I been there or that any one of his less-than-desirable new "friends" could have by simply picking up the phone and dialing 9-1-1. Hell, all they had to do was call and then they could've left before anyone showed up if they're that worried about getting into trouble. Hadn't been hanging out over the last six months or so though because of the people he was surrounding himself with and the things he was doing. Not something I wanted to be around. Loved him to death but not I refused to risk losing my career over by being guilty by association. 

You'd think that after the two of us losing a close friend a little over a year ago to the same disgusting, nasty drug he would've stopped and thought before doing the things he was doing. I guess the power of addiction is stronger than I realized. 

Been a downer lately and I'm sorry about that. Hoping this is the last bad thing and some good starts happening so I can get back to my old carefree, happy-go-lucky self.

Unfortunately work didn't give me a good distraction until the very end and finally got some comic relief. I know it's terrible to find comedy in someone's misfortune but I don't feel guilty at all about it, call me an :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: I guess.

"Medic xx respond priority 2 for a fall. Be advised your patient is trapped in the garbage compartment of a garbage truck. The garbage man states that the patient was sleeping in a different dumpster than usual and was dumped with the trash into the back of the garbage truck. Compactor was not activated. Reported no injuries just entrapped. You're ahead of fire, they are requesting a size-up to determine whether a single Engine can handle or if a confined space rescue response is needed."

Reminded me why I truly love this job, despite how much I've been *****ing lately. It's something different every day and things you'd never see in any other profession.


----------



## exodus (Jan 25, 2013)

silver said:


> Gray's Anatomy for Students. Its stimulating.



I'll just watch the movie, it's the same, right?h34r:


----------



## Anjel (Jan 25, 2013)

So sorry Rob. Like everyone else on the forum, you know how to get a hold of me.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 25, 2013)

That sucks Rob. I also am here if you want to talk. :/


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Rob.  If you want to talk, ditto everyone else here.  Just hit me up.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 25, 2013)

That's unfortunate. RIP.

Edit: Applied for an ambulance company that does 911 in my area like 6-7 times now in the past 2-3 years (pretty much when they have openings) without any response. I've tried calling their HR person several times, and I've sent them e-mails "inquiring on my application". Decided instead of sending a "inquiring on my application" e-mail this time, I sent a "I am the best... you guys are missing out" sorta e-mail. I kinda felt like it's impossible to get hired on so I decided to try something new just to see. I feel like they don't even look at my application or resume, and they give you a phone number to call which has an answering machine "please do not leave a message, send an e-mail instead".

->1 year experience as an EMT.
-Half a decade of customer service experience.
-Almost done with the didactic portion of paramedic school: I am very familiar with my role and the paramedic role and can work with seamlessly.
-Work on a dedicate CCT unit, already experienced assisting a CCT RN with very sick patients.
-Very familiar with the roads in the county and surrounding counties.
-Very familiar with the protocols in the county and surrounding counties since I've worked in them >1 year.
-Clean driving record, safe driver, experience driving CODE 3.

At this point, I have no idea why they have never called me back. I worked for one ambulance that does 911 in another area, their 911 division came to me almost immediately, and realized I worked for a different division of their company and their policy says I need >1 year at the division before I can transfer over (which they won't have open positions when my 1 year is up and it's in a county I don't live in). I had another 911 ambulance company call me, but I turned down their offer because they wanted me to work for their IFT divison for 1 year before I can do 911 (and their contract is very questionable, they may not be the 911 in that area in another year). I'll be blunt, I am not interested in doing IFT-only for another year. Sure IFT is a part of EMS, it's still patient care, it's "like" 911 without: the lights and sirens, without the nurse giving you a report, the patient is in a hospital bed, their problem is mostly solved already, it's still customer service. 911 is what I want to do so I have no interest in IFT-only. I will gladly do IFT and 911, but that's not an option anymore where I live.

It's cocky of me to say, but I really do think they are missing out something great.

If I can't a 911 job as an EMT in the State, I will be looking in and outside of the state for a Paramedic job probably in another year from now.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 25, 2013)

Pearls from L&D rounds today...
*Attending: Her nausea and vomiting is under control... she can go home today
 Resident: ...but she hasn't been able to eat anything yet.
 Attending: ...but she's getting an abortion at Planned Parenthood tomorrow.
 Resident: ....
 Attending: Look, the problem is being fixed tomorrow. After tomorrow  she won't have any nausea and vomiting. She'll survive another day not  being an out patient.*



Different patient: 

*Patient: So I can go home today?

 Resident: Sure. 

 Patient: Do you know when, I need to call my ride. 

 Resident: Well, there's no checkout time. It takes a while for the  nurses to get the paperwork done, so the nurses will be able to give you  plenty of time to call your ride.

 Attending: Umm, checkout time is technically 11am.

 Resident: You mean like a hotel?

 Attending: A very expensive hotel.*


----------



## MMiz (Jan 25, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> My kid was quote on the front page of our local newspaper. She gave a speech to the town council about our poor water quality and it struck a nerve. Woot!


She's famous!  Good job on teaching your kid a valuable lesson. My students complain and tweet.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 25, 2013)

Rob, sorry for your loss. Hang in there!


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 25, 2013)

I really hate watching a patient die from septicemia caused by a pressure ulcer when in most situations it is completely preventable.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 25, 2013)

Rob, I know I'm a relatively new face to this site, but if you can add another one to all the people that said they're here for ya.
I know how you feel though, man. In the 3 years I've attended school in this district, we've had 14 students pass. 2 to suicide (possibly 3, no one knows for sure, because there was no note. He took off from home in the middle of night and went hiking and was found and the bottom of a cliff the next morning, when he didn't come home), 1 to an actual sickness, the rest in traffic accidents, most of which involved the driver being drunk. 
It really gets old. Especially when they we just lose some one and then you can go out the next weekend and see someone from your school hop in their car completely :censored: faced.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 25, 2013)

Finally the weekend!

Knees or sore. Legs are sore. Arms are sore.

Ugh! Embrace the pain!


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 25, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Finally the weekend!
> 
> Knees or sore. Legs are sore. Arms are sore.
> 
> Ugh! Embrace the pain!



It hurts so good!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 25, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> It hurts so good!



Negative! My knees are killing me. Prior to contrary belief im not used to being on them this much.

The 12 degree weather this week didn't help the situation. (screw you texan)


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 25, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> The 12 degree weather this week didn't help the situation. (screw you texan)



It was 72 today


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 25, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> It was 72 today



<_<<_<<_<<_<<_<


----------



## Quackers (Jan 25, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Finally the weekend!
> 
> Knees or sore. Legs are sore. Arms are sore.
> 
> Ugh! Embrace the pain!



EMBRACE THE SUCK! Drive on stud!


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 25, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Negative! My knees are killing me. Prior to contrary belief im not used to being on them this much.



You probably should have used the inside voice for that one.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 25, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Negative! My knees are killing me. Prior to contrary belief im not used to being on them this much.



What ever floats your boat.


----------



## Quackers (Jan 25, 2013)

NYMedic, if you're still looking for whackerish stuff to spend your money on for motivation may I suggest a "beaver" helmet front holder?  I don't know NYFD's policy on it, but it motivated me through my academy!  The beaver happens to have a lot of tradition with North American firefighters.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 25, 2013)

Quackers said:


> NYMedic, if you're still looking for whackerish stuff to spend your money on for motivation may I suggest a "beaver" helmet front holder?  I don't know NYFD's policy on it, but it motivated me through my academy!  The beaver happens to have a lot of tradition with North American firefighters.



I'm not really into the whacker gear.

Nothing personal but im certainly not buying a $70 metal beaver...


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 25, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Negative! My knees are killing me. Prior to contrary belief im not used to being on them this much.
> 
> The 12 degree weather this week didn't help the situation. (screw you texan)



Hey, no one's judging or anything... Well... Kinda, but no big deal :rofl:
Edit: 
Besides that my friend just downloaded this app... I can't decide if it's a good idea or if people just need to pay attention...
http://www.type-n-walk.com/


----------



## Quackers (Jan 26, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> I'm not really into the whacker gear.
> 
> Nothing personal but im certainly not buying a $70 metal beaver...



$70? Jeez I knew the firestore was a money pig, but I certainly didn't pay that much lol


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## CANDawg (Jan 26, 2013)

JPINFV said:


>



Do they defib asystole?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 26, 2013)

albertaEMS said:


> Do they defib asystole?



Don't they always?


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 26, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Don't they always?



Only in a puddle of water


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 26, 2013)

Chase said:


> Only in a puddle of water



And while doing a handstand on the patient's chest.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 26, 2013)

Goodbye goatee. Goodbye vacation. Goodbye sleep. You will all be dearly missed... :sad:


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, the NREMT is coming up a lot faster than I expected. Have to go do it on Monday. I'm the first person of my class to take it, so everyone is looking to see how I do. 
Haven't really been studying, just going over around 30 questions a day on JB test prep. 
Hopefully, I'll do good


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 26, 2013)

blittle said:


> Well, the NREMT is coming up a lot faster than I expected. Have to go do it on Monday. I'm the first person of my class to take it, so everyone is looking to see how I do.
> Haven't really been studying, just going over around 30 questions a day on JB test prep.
> Hopefully, I'll do good


Good luck. Don't stress about it, NR is an overhyped cake walk.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 26, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Good luck. Don't stress about it, NR is an overhyped cake walk.


Thanks 
That's what I normally think of tests that every one is stressed about. Get in there and you're done in 30 minutes and wondering why you were so stressed to begin with, haha. 
But normally I don't have to pay $80 to just sit for that test 
Plus me being the first one out of my class is kinda stressful.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 27, 2013)

blittle said:


> Well, the NREMT is coming up a lot faster than I expected. Have to go do it on Monday. I'm the first person of my class to take it, so everyone is looking to see how I do.
> Haven't really been studying, just going over around 30 questions a day on JB test prep.
> Hopefully, I'll do good



You'll do fine


----------



## Anjel (Jan 27, 2013)

Sat down at 2300 to start reading 50 Shades of Grey.

It is now 251 and I am forcing myself to go to bed lol 

It definitely makes this 5* night seem a little warmer.


----------



## Jon (Jan 27, 2013)

Anjel said:


> It definitely makes this 5* night seem a little warmer.



Giggity.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 27, 2013)

Spotting and calling in drunk drivers adds fun to the night shift.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 27, 2013)

2 more shifts then flying back to civilization for 2 weeks..... And beer. I am not sure which I am more excited for.


----------



## med51fl (Jan 27, 2013)

Beer, always go with beer.  Civilization is over-rated.:beerchug:


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 27, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Spotting and calling in drunk drivers adds fun to the night shift.



Too bad they won't do anything about it unless they get in a wreck with somebody :glare:


----------



## CritterNurse (Jan 27, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Sat down at 2300 to start reading 50 Shades of Grey.
> 
> It is now 251 and I am forcing myself to go to bed lol
> 
> It definitely makes this 5* night seem a little warmer.



Sounds like something I just did, but I was reading "The Man Upstairs" by Mary Swift and I just couldn't put it down. Took me all night. So many unexpected twists and turns. My mom knows her, and she's working on a couple more books. I hope at least one of them is a sequel. 

Oh, and if anyone plans on ordering a copy, I wouldn't order it through amazon. It was ordered from them back in November, and they kept pushing back the shipping date. After Jan 15th the family cancelled the order, and went with ordering from a physical book store, and got it within the week.


----------



## mct601 (Jan 27, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Good luck. Don't stress about it, NR is an overhyped cake walk.



This. 


Its a breeze.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 27, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Too bad they won't do anything about it unless they get in a wreck with somebody :glare:



No kidding. This one they finally caught up to. Other times not so much. But they wanna catch the drunks. Not


----------



## Chris07 (Jan 27, 2013)

I swear...every time my company comes out with a new version of their ePCR software they take one step forward and two steps back. 

It sucks to be a computer science student...because you KNOW that you could have created a better peice of software than your company.<_<


----------



## Jon (Jan 27, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> I swear...every time my company comes out with a new version of their ePCR software they take one step forward and two steps back.
> 
> It sucks to be a computer science student...because you KNOW that you could have created a better peice of software than your company.<_<



Wouldn't be MEDS, would it? We said the same thing.


----------



## exodus (Jan 27, 2013)

I actually like 3.2.  Everything is together where it should be now. Less crashy while scanny now too.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 27, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> I swear...every time my company comes out with a new version of their ePCR software they take one step forward and two steps back.
> 
> It sucks to be a computer science student...because you KNOW that you could have created a better peice of software than your company.<_<



The last time we got an update to our software it was so bad I started inventing new swear words. I don't have a computer science background and I'm still positive I could do a better job.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 27, 2013)

I am beginning to despise epcr. I am currently 5 reports down simply because I can't pull them off of the server.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 28, 2013)

I have used imagetrend and it wasn't to bad. Where I work now it is all paper and pen.


----------



## Chris07 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jon said:


> Wouldn't be MEDS, would it? We said the same thing.


Yup...We're on v3.10...some changes are good...but others have really made things slower. I use the touch version exclusively so I can't really say how the keyboard version is in 3.10. 

Overall it just seems so much slower. I can't understand why they didn't put more effort into streamlining the whole thing and making it feel snappier...then again why did they have to make it a windows app? It's like using Microsoft Office with big buttons.

I'm sure it would be better if we used Tough Books. We use General Dynamic laptops. The ability to swivel the screen and make it "tablet-like" would really go a long way to improve usability.


----------



## silver (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/17daiu/are_there_any_health_risks_associated_with/ Seems like reddit has the same questions as some of EMS.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 28, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> I swear...every time my company comes out with a new version of their ePCR software they take one step forward and two steps back.



Agreed.

Anyone else use HealthEMS? We just updated to 4.0 (I think that's the version not 100% positive though) and it's a total pain in the but. Didn't even take a step forward. I never really had problems with it before, now it just constantly freezes whenever I try to attach ECGs and vitals. :glare:


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 28, 2013)

Sigh... leave it to my school to have an online EKG quiz, lift all of their EKGs from a website which watermarks their EKGs, and have the a-fib EKG be one with a slow ventricular response and an almost solid baseline.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 28, 2013)

I love that they got us new mattresses and box springs; but they shouldn't be so tall that I need an extension ladder to get on it, and a fire pole to get off... :unsure:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 28, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I love that they got us new mattresses and box springs; but they shouldn't be so tall that I need an extension ladder to get on it, and a fire pole to get off... :unsure:



Ha ha ha! Sounds familiar. Where do you work?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 28, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ha ha ha! Sounds familiar. Where do you work?



A little FD in South Texas


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 28, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I am beginning to despise epcr. I am currently 5 reports down simply because I can't pull them off of the server.



Merge baby merge

Y'all should come play with my ePCR software one day...it'll make you love yours.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 28, 2013)

Is there any benefit to sutural bones?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 28, 2013)

curbside delivery is the devil, now have to figure out how to get this giant safe inside where it belongs, and off the pallet.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, walked out of the NREMT today at 71 questions. Took me all of 30 minutes. They said to check tonight around 5 (30 minutes from now) and if it's not up, then tomorrow 
I hate waiting...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 28, 2013)

Got a call for foot pain after a foot chase. Get on scene to find that someone stole a Bentley from one of our many expensive neighborhoods and then tried to out run the police. 

My partner and I did the only thing that one could think to do and asked the sheriffs if we could take it for a drive.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 28, 2013)

firefite said:


> My partner and I did the only thing that one could think to do and asked the sheriffs if we could take it for a drive.



Finally, an excuse for this .gif!!!







So they let you drive it, right?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 28, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Finally, an excuse for this .gif!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that's pretty much what we looked like haha. The officer told us yes only if he could taser us first. 

It was a very tempting offer


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 28, 2013)

A driver was stuck in a traffic jam on the highway outside Washington, DC.

Nothing was moving.

Suddenly, a man knocks on the window.

The driver rolls down the window and asks, "What's going on?"

"Terrorists have kidnapped the entire US Congress, and they're asking for a $100 million dollar ransom.

Otherwise, they are going to douse them all in gasoline and set them on fire.

We are going from car to car, collecting donations."

"How much is everyone giving, on an average?" the driver asks.

The man replies, "Roughly a gallon."


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 28, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> The man replies, "Roughly a gallon."



+1



firefite said:


> Yeah that's pretty much what we looked like haha. The officer told us yes only if he could taser us first.
> 
> It was a very tempting offer



Oh, that'd be so worth it :rofl:


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 28, 2013)

Emergent delivery?
Uhhh...





Thanks, CentreLearn for letting me know that we're not supposed to apply traction to the neonate's head and neck. As if that was something I needed to be told not to do.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 28, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Emergent delivery?
> Thanks, CentreLearn for letting me know that we're not supposed to apply traction to the neonate's head and neck. As if that was something I needed to be told not to do.








Shrug. Next they'll be saying how you shouldn't do a C-Section.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 28, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Shrug. Next they'll be saying how you shouldn't do a C-Section.



I feel like a protocol monkey. (Then again, that's probably a good thing for me to be. 200 or so hours of training does not a clinician make.)


----------



## titmouse (Jan 28, 2013)

Just found the show "emergency!"  on netflix. Now that's old school!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 28, 2013)

Between 2 cities in our response area we just had 10 calls bust out in a 5 minute period. Say goodbye to complience levels.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 28, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Just found the show "emergency!"  on netflix. Now that's old school!



You should read firetenders book. It's basically like emergency only he lived it. Good stuff.

Edit: actually it's nothing like emergency, it's way better.


----------



## Chris07 (Jan 29, 2013)

firefite said:


> Between 2 cities in our response area we just had 10 calls bust out in a 5 minute period. Say goodbye to complience levels.



Nothing quite like starting your shift at 1pm and finding out that the system is already at level 0 (no units available).

Level 0 at 13:00 = the sign of a good shift ahead...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 29, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> Nothing quite like starting your shift at 1pm and finding out that the system is already at level 0 (no units available).
> 
> Level 0 at 13:00 = the sign of a good shift ahead...



We started our day off gettin pulled out of station early for a 3 car TC on the freeway. We only had 1 other unit available so we decided to transport 3 patients and 1 family member.


----------



## Chris07 (Jan 29, 2013)

firefite said:


> We started our day off gettin pulled out of station early for a 3 car TC on the freeway. We only had 1 other unit available so we decided to transport 3 patients and 1 family member.



I'd hate to be the attendant on that run...3 PCRs for one call...that'd keep me in a hole all shift long...


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 29, 2013)

February is going to be a looooooong month


----------



## Tigger (Jan 29, 2013)

Yup, not looking forward to much of it.

Got some family coming to visit to break it up, but I'll be struggling to find a job while writing my undergrad thesis in a month on a subject that my adviser is not really an expert on...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 29, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> I'd hate to be the attendant on that run...3 PCRs for one call...that'd keep me in a hole all shift long...



It's worse now that the company issues out 3 seperate incident numbers. 

Called the closest hospital (all patients minor injuries) and we get the ok to transport there. We tell CHP we are going there. Get a page from dispatch saying to call our trauma center. Call the trauma center and they want all the patients. 

Get to the trauma center and the hospital we were first transporting to called the trauma center and activated trauma alert on all 3 of our patients. Turned a 20 minute transport to about an hour transport.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 29, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Shrug. Next they'll be saying how you shouldn't do a C-Section.



At least we don't give oxygen to every pt. :rofl:


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm really dragging my feet this morning, for no particular reason except I don't want to go to work today.  Ugh...


----------



## CANDawg (Jan 29, 2013)

-36C this morning with wind chill. (That's -32.8F for you American folks.) This sucks.

If I didn't have a reason to go out today, I wouldn't leave my house for the next 24 hours. :wacko:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 29, 2013)

albertaEMS said:


> -36C this morning with wind chill. (That's -32.8F for you American folks.) This sucks.
> 
> If I didn't have a reason to go out today, I wouldn't leave my house for the next 24 hours. :wacko:



No thanks. Ill gladly take my 66F weather.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 29, 2013)

albertaEMS said:


> -36C this morning with wind chill. (That's -32.8F for you American folks.) This sucks.
> 
> If I didn't have a reason to go out today, I wouldn't leave my house for the next 24 hours. :wacko:



82F today. That's 27C for you Canadian folk 

And you couldn't keep me inside if you tried


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 29, 2013)

So many in-services this month, 2 new drugs and a new vascular closure device. At least we get free lunch


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 29, 2013)

Chase said:


> So many in-services this month, 2 new drugs and a new vascular closure device. At least we get free lunch



What kind of nursing gig did you end up starting at? Did the hospital you worked tele at end up taking you on?


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 29, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> What kind of nursing gig did you end up starting at? Did the hospital you worked tele at end up taking you on?



Ya I ended up on the telemetry floor I worked on. I really enjoy it so far, it is more of a stepdown unit with a lot of critical patients. I would have loved to get an ICU job but the job market in my area isn't the greatest right now and most ICUs wont take new graduates.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 29, 2013)

Chase said:


> Ya I ended up on the telemetry floor I worked on. I really enjoy it so far, it is more of a stepdown unit with a lot of critical patients. I would have loved to get an ICU job but the job market in my area isn't the greatest right now and most ICUs wont take new graduates.



Nice! If they wont take you at ICU, thats a great spot to get your experience they want. And it's not MedSurg  Lol. Yeah, I hear ya. Several of my wife's classmates were told by HR at multiple hospitals to not even bother applying to ICU or ER if they were new grads.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 29, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> And it's not MedSurg  \



I honestly do not know how people handle med/surg. It is crazy juggling 4 patients let alone 6-8. However my patients require a lot more attention than the average med/surge patient.


----------



## CFal (Jan 29, 2013)

albertaEMS said:


> -36C this morning with wind chill. (That's -32.8F for you American folks.) This sucks.
> 
> If I didn't have a reason to go out today, I wouldn't leave my house for the next 24 hours. :wacko:



Last Wednesday it was -63 with wind chill at my work


----------



## med51fl (Jan 29, 2013)

Spent my off day rebuilding my front porch in 84 degree weather.  Got to love winter  in Florida


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 29, 2013)

Headache. Very bad. At work.

no bueno.

:sad:


----------



## CANDawg (Jan 29, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Headache. Very bad. At work.
> 
> no bueno.
> 
> :sad:



Three cheers for self medication!


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 29, 2013)

albertaEMS said:


> Three cheers for self medication!



Sumatriptan FTW


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 29, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Yup, not looking forward to much of it.
> 
> Got some family coming to visit to break it up, but I'll be struggling to find a job while writing my undergrad thesis in a month on a subject that my adviser is not really an expert on...



What's the thesis on? (Btw, EMS jobs or otherwise?)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 30, 2013)

albertaEMS said:


> Three cheers for self medication!



With the company's medications!

Oh wait......


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 30, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Headache. Very bad. At work.
> 
> no bueno.
> 
> :sad:



Could be a tumor


----------



## Achilles (Jan 30, 2013)

I like girls. (Older than 18) younger than 22 that is all...:wub:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 30, 2013)

Achilles said:


> I like girls. (Older than 18) younger than 22 that is all...:wub:



Probably time to start calling them women by that point.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 30, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Probably time to start calling them women by that point.



You say "girlfriend" not womenfriend or womanfriend, unless you're old like ffemt and say "lady friend" 

Btw those sites where the actors aren't wearing clothes, call them girls :unsure: or so I've been told :rofl:


Jk
Ffemt.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 30, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Could be a tumor


----------



## Aprz (Jan 30, 2013)

Chase said:


> Sumatriptan FTW


Sweet! I know what that is without even having to look it up.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 30, 2013)

Lupus?


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 30, 2013)

Achilles said:


> I like girls. (Older than 18) younger than 22 that is all...:wub:


The crazy is usually strong within this age group....proceed with caution.

Spent last night reviewing second messenger systems....REALLY need to pull the books out more often.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jan 30, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Lupus?


[YOUTUBE]vpkzhvZ_CFM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 30, 2013)

My partner and I are really good at pissing off the medics in EMS. Pissed off four in one call just now. If they weren't such incompetent twats, there wouldn't be a problem. :glare: Oh, you're welcome for keeping you from killing your patient.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, I'm on like a 2 day argument with someone on another forum that thinks texting and driving is perfectly alright. Ignorance...
Besides that unhappy bit, I got my NREMT notification that I passed on the website 
I actually got a text from my instructor before I got around to checking the website


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 30, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> My partner and I are really good at pissing off the medics in EMS. Pissed off four in one call just now. If they weren't such incompetent twats, there wouldn't be a problem. :glare: Oh, you're welcome for keeping you from killing your patient.



Do tell.


----------



## Rhonda (Jan 30, 2013)

Piss dispatch off one day and they will punish you for two days.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 30, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> Piss dispatch off one day and they will punish you for two days.



If you're lucky.  Otherwise, they will continue to punish you until somebody else upsets them.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 30, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> If you're lucky.  Otherwise, they will continue to punish you until somebody else upsets them.



This is sadly the case where I work.


----------



## Jambi (Jan 30, 2013)

My patient's heart is not supposed to beat in dubstep.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 30, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> If you're lucky.  Otherwise, they will continue to punish you until somebody else upsets them.



This is so true. They even figure out when you are on a different truck pulling overtime.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 30, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> If you're lucky.  Otherwise, they will continue to punish you until somebody else upsets them.



In these parts they're usually so dumb they can't remember what unit pissed them off regardless of it flashing on their screen when you key the radio.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 30, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Do tell.



Partner and I are notorious for pissing off medics by not just handing over patient care when they walk on scene. If I'm in the middle of patient care, im not going to drop what im doing and walk away just because the all-mighty ambulance arrived on scene. When they've demonstrated time after time that they're completely incompetent, I'm not going to turn over patient care and watch you cause harm or do nothing (especially on a critical patient). Luckily, the med directors and ems officers all love my partner and I.

Cardiac arrest patient today, with respiratory arrest as the cause (massive mucous plug in the trach). We're already on scene and working on the patient. Medics initially get mad that we don't get out of their way. But when your primary focus is getting on the pads (pt in PEA) and getting an IO and drugs, and not pay attention to the cause of the arrest, I'm not going to move and let you continue to not ventilate the patient. 

After breaking through the mucous plug with a bougie (saline and suction didn't work, that thing was thick) and getting a couple minutes of ventilation, we get a pulse back. Cool. Good work team. Nice strong pulse. Don't get mad when I tell you not to push the Bicarb and CaCl that you decided you wanted to push several minutes after getting ROSC.

And if you ask my partner to give the report because you missed the first 5min of the run, don't get pissy because she gives the entire report to the doc.

Sorry for doing my job. :glare:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 30, 2013)

How does your system work? Are you fire medics? Fly car?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 30, 2013)

Had a person my age last night.  One minute talking to me, next minute brady at a rate of 28, bp of 70/50, lethargic.  When they saw me grab the combi pads they argued with me saying I wasn't going to shock them or they'd jump out.




Talk about documenting the hell out of that one :rofl:


----------



## med51fl (Jan 30, 2013)

Why do stormtroopers wear so much body armor?  It doesn't protect them from laser guns or lightsabers.  What's the point?:unsure:


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 30, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> How does your system work? Are you fire medics? Fly car?



I'm currently a fire medic. EMS is a promotion within our department, which I'm currently working on. Our EMS runs dual medics, who no are no longer considered firefighters (they take away all their gear). Many are still quite worthless.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 30, 2013)

med51fl said:


> Why do stormtroopers wear so much body armor?  It doesn't protect them from laser guns or lightsabers.  What's the point?:unsure:



Fashion statement.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 30, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'm currently a fire medic. EMS is a promotion within our department, which I'm currently working on. Our EMS runs dual medics, who no are no longer considered firefighters (they take away all their gear). Many are still quite worthless.



Are you responding on the engine/truck with another medic and the rest of your crew or in something else?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 30, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Are you responding on the engine/truck with another medic and the rest of your crew or in something else?



Depends. Sometimes we'll take the truck, and it'll be me, another medic, and two basics. Other times we'll take the squad (F250 with medical gear) and it'll be me and one other guy off the engine. Which one goes depends on how the call is coded from dispatch.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 30, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'm currently a fire medic. EMS is a promotion within our department, which I'm currently working on. Our EMS runs dual medics, *who no are no longer considered firefighters* (they take away all their gear). Many are still quite worthless.



Im confused. You work as a medic on an engine or flycar type vehicle and as a firefighter but if you work solely on an ambulance you are promoted? Less duties = promotion?


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 30, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Im confused. You work as a medic on an engine or flycar type vehicle and as a firefighter but if you work solely on an ambulance you are promoted? Less duties = promotion?



If less duties = same (or more) pay, then I see that as a potential plus.
Or maybe it's a compensating differential for less pleasant/fun work?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 30, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Im confused. You work as a medic on an engine or flycar type vehicle and as a firefighter but if you work solely on an ambulance you are promoted? Less duties = promotion?



It's a weird set-up for sure. However, EMS is much busier than Fire (except my station). Those guys don't sleep. Ever. That, and our union is incredibly strong, they won't let anyone change it... EMS doesn't want to give up or share all their OT.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 30, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Or maybe it's a compensating differential for less pleasant/fun work?



More this. And 40years of "tradition".


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 30, 2013)

VERYYYYY rare that an EMS union is able to overpower a fire union.

I've actually never once heard of that until now.

Not that I am implying anything against EMS, but usually the "years of tradition" line comes on 3x as strong from a fire side.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 30, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> VERYYYYY rare that an EMS union is able to overpower a fire union.



The Fire union is the EMS union. Same union for both.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 30, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> The Fire union is the EMS union. Same union for both.



Ah gotcha.

So the "in" crowd working on the ambulances for the money, simply doesn't want to let anyone in their sandbox.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 30, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Ah gotcha.
> 
> So the "in" crowd working on the ambulances for the money, simply doesn't want to let anyone in their sandbox.



Yup. They're making way too much money to agree to give it up. Very easily 6 figures. That, and the 24/72 shifts.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 30, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Yup. They're making way too much money to agree to give it up. Very easily 6 figures. That, and the 24/72 shifts.



Work 24 off for 72?

Do they get to sleep at all in that 24 hour period or are they running constantly?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 30, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Work 24 off for 72?
> 
> Do they get to sleep at all in that 24 hour period or are they running constantly?



Yes

Not much. The smart ones sleep throughout the day and are good for their 72 off. Most get an hour or two of broken sleep and use their first day as a recoupe day.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 30, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Yup. They're making way too much money to agree to give it up. Very easily 6 figures. That, and the 24/72 shifts.



!!!!

...and how does one get this gig? Other than being a medic, that is.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 30, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> !!!!
> 
> ...and how does one get this gig? Other than being a medic, that is.



Beat out 4000 people for 30 spots yearly  And you don't have to be a medic, you're hired with the expectation of zero certs. You've got to do a minimum of three years in fire first, though.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 30, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Beat out 4000 people for 30 spots yearly  And you don't have to be a medic, you're hired with the expectation of zero certs. You've got to do a minimum of three years in fire first, though.



Eh...that last part isn't so much my "thing". I'm averse to burning buildings.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 30, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Eh...that last part isn't so much my "thing". I'm averse to burning buildings.



I'm not too fond of it either (anymore). If it weren't for the pay and benefits, I'd have been gone to WilCo.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 30, 2013)

For some reason, I find writing thank you notes tedious and painful.  I really dislike doing it.  That being said, I have gotten 3 of 5 written for the interviews I had yesterday and today.  Guess I better go finish up and get the other 2 done.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 30, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'm not too fond of it either (anymore). If it weren't for the pay and benefits, I'd have been gone to WilCo.



Sometimes I think that full-time EMS would really "do it" for me, as far as satisfaction with a career. I just, dunno, you know? It's a question of career path and progression -- there's not as much of it as there is in other fields. Seems like FD has more of that.



Epi-do said:


> For some reason, I find writing thank you notes tedious and painful.  I really dislike doing it.  That being said, I have gotten 3 of 5 written for the interviews I had yesterday and today.  Guess I better go finish up and get the other 2 done.



I'm convinced they make no difference at all, frankly. I've been interviewing my a** off, and found that (not a valid study by any means), anecdotally, I get no better yield on jobs without thank you notes as with them.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 30, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> I'm convinced they make no difference at all, frankly. I've been interviewing my a** off, and found that (not a valid study by any means), anecdotally, I get no better yield on jobs without thank you notes as with them.



I find that interesting.  My experience has been quite the opposite.  I have gotten a lot more offers after interviews where I have sent a thank you note.  Of course, if after an interview I don't feel like the job is a good fit or someplace I want to work, I don't bother writing one.  I tend to only send them after interviews where I feel things went well and it is a place that I want to work.  So, that being said, it is completely possible that the note doesn't have a darn thing to do with the offer, and I would have been given one even without the note.  On the flip side though, it is one more opportunity to sell myself and to get my name in front of them.  It doesn't take all that long to do, and postage is cheap, so why not.

The other thing I have found is that more and more of the people I have talked with that do send a thank you note after an interview are doing it by email these days.  Maybe I am just "old fashioned" or what have you, but I think that by sending a hand written note instead of an email, even if it takes a bit longer to get to it's destination, helps me to stand out a bit more as well.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 30, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> I find that interesting.  My experience has been quite the opposite.  I have gotten a lot more offers after interviews where I have sent a thank you note.  Of course, if after an interview I don't feel like the job is a good fit or someplace I want to work, I don't bother writing one.  I tend to only send them after interviews where I feel things went well and it is a place that I want to work.  So, that being said, it is completely possible that the note doesn't have a darn thing to do with the offer, and I would have been given one even without the note.  On the flip side though, it is one more opportunity to sell myself and to get my name in front of them.  It doesn't take all that long to do, and postage is cheap, so why not.
> 
> The other thing I have found is that more and more of the people I have talked with that do send a thank you note after an interview are doing it by email these days.  Maybe I am just "old fashioned" or what have you, but I think that by sending a hand written note instead of an email, even if it takes a bit longer to get to it's destination, helps me to stand out a bit more as well.



An email is definitely not as meaningful as a handwritten note, surely -- it also could be an industry by industry and firm/company/service by firm/company/service thing. Heck, it could even be regional? I like the idea of writing especially to places that I felt I really gelled with. That's definitely something I could see myself doing.


----------



## Wheel (Jan 31, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Sometimes I think that full-time EMS would really "do it" for me, as far as satisfaction with a career. I just, dunno, you know? It's a question of career path and progression -- there's not as much of it as there is in other fields. Seems like FD has more of that.



I've been trying to reconcile this myself. I've been thinking of getting nvolved with policy research or education. That way I can get off the street after a while and improve the profession on a grander scale. I'm just not sure about how to go about accomplishing that.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 31, 2013)

So my cousin decided after his 11 year old was dx with Hodgkin's lymphoma last month, that he has had enough.

He hung himself tonight. In my coverage area, and was transported to my base hospital. 

He was breathing on his own after medics got ROSC. Then they RSId him. 

He has ARDS, decerabrate posturing, and diabetes insepitus. Gift of life has been contacted and it won't be long.

FML. His poor kid.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh my god. So sorry Anjel.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 31, 2013)

That's terrible, Anjel... Thoughts and prayers go out to your family


----------



## Clare (Jan 31, 2013)

My flatmate and his girlfriend are away for a week, hmm, what sort of trouble can I get up to with the house to myself, suggestions?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 31, 2013)

Good grief Anjel! Im so sorry to hear that! Thoughts and prayers are heading that way.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 31, 2013)

Anjel my condolences go out to you and your family.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 31, 2013)

Anjel, my thoughts are with you and your family. 

You've always been there in my times of need, I always have an open ear that's good for yelling into, venting, at, whatever you may need.

The internet in my new house is dumb fast...Fast where you at? I'm gonna slay you in come COD.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 31, 2013)

Sending prayers your way Anjel.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 31, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Yup. They're making way too much money to agree to give it up. Very easily 6 figures. That, and the 24/72 shifts.



I can come play in sandbox, yes?

Too bad y'all don't get any snow or have any mountains


----------



## MrJones (Jan 31, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> ...You've got to do a minimum of three years in fire first, though.



And that results in a more competent medic how, exactly?  Silly 'traditions'/'rules' such as that are one of the reasons that EMS and fire should be de-linked.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Anjel. :-(


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 31, 2013)

I found out how my week was going to be the very first call of the night last night...

Walk in to a bad breather, <1 word dyspneic, tripoding, retracting, breathing upwards of 40 times a minute...look at my partner, "it's gonna be that kid of week". 

Nothing but interventional ALS calls all night long...nice change from the BLS bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: I've been running lately but damn that was a lot of paperwork! CPAP for the breather. Giving a 3 year old d25 after my partner wanted to BLS her with her "mysterious seeds" she at out of the garden but my spidey senses tingled because the story didn't add up. A new onset LBBB with ACS symptoms in a 89 y/o. An accidental amiodarone OD. 27 y/o projectile vomiting x6 hours vagalling himself down into the 20s including sinus pauses >10 seconds with an unobtainable BP and ALOC then coming back then doing it again, all while having a CBG of 40. 

I think I used all the d50 on my ambulance and out of my bag, all the zofran, and nearly all the ECG stickers! Fun night, made me think a lot, learned a lot but damn that was a lot of paperwork haha.


----------



## chillybreeze (Jan 31, 2013)

Anjel Im so sorry to hear about that!  I know your family is devastated.  Sending thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 31, 2013)

Robb said:


> I can come play in sandbox, yes?
> 
> Too bad y'all don't get any snow or have any mountains



By all means! There's a spot open on my platform right now  I know not of this snow you speak of, though...



firstshirt said:


> And that results in a more competent medic how, exactly?  Silly 'traditions'/'rules' such as that are one of the reasons that EMS and fire should be de-linked.



You're not even a medic the first three years. I just happened to be a medic before getting hired. Once you promote they send you to paramedic school.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 31, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> By all means! There's a spot open on my platform right now  I know not of this snow you speak of, though...
> 
> 
> 
> You're not even a medic the first three years. I just happened to be a medic before getting hired. Once you promote they send you to paramedic school.



Dude, the world wouldn't be ready for us on the same apparatus. If I wasn't happy where I'm at right now I'd be all over applying in spots like yours. I'd love to work for an FD that actually has EMS as one of their priorities rather than the red-headed stepchild. Since I'm a medic does that mean I can work as one on the apparatus until an EMS spot opens? 

You sparked my interest, expect a PM.


----------



## MrJones (Jan 31, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> ...You're not even a medic the first three years. I just happened to be a medic before getting hired. Once you promote they send you to paramedic school.



Is that 'promotion' based on demonstrated potential to be a competent medic or some other criteria?

And do folks become medics based on a true interest in/aptitude for the profession or is it more to get a cushy schedule, a 6-figure income and not have to eat smoke for a living?


----------



## Hunter (Jan 31, 2013)

Anjel I'm very sorry to hear that. I really hope things get better for the kid... The only good part in there is that at least it wasn't you responding...


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh no, Anjelica!  How very tragic.  You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 31, 2013)

Came into work at 8 this morning.  By 9:15, we had completed 2 runs, and I wrecked the truck.  What a great way to start the day...NOT.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 31, 2013)

Just a little light reading. I feel like I am back in school


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 31, 2013)

Robb said:


> Since I'm a medic does that mean I can work as one on the apparatus until an EMS spot opens?


Yes sir. All the apparatus are equipped with standard ALS gear. Then there are 5 stations (mine included) that are considered full-time ALS and required to be staffed by paramedics. Those stations carry everything the ambulance carries, we just don't transport.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 31, 2013)

firstshirt said:


> Is that 'promotion' based on demonstrated potential to be a competent medic or some other criteria?
> 
> And do folks become medics based on a true interest in/aptitude for the profession or is it more to get a cushy schedule, a 6-figure income and not have to eat smoke for a living?


No, it's based on passing a promotional test. Last year the test was learning 4 books and a stack full of SOPs. The promotion isn't officially into EMS. The promotion is to the rank of Fire Apparatus Operator (FAO). The majority of FAOs will go to EMS, while some will remain I'm fire. They will take all volunteers first, and then voluntell people if they need more. However, for the last 2 years, every new medic has been a volunteer. The mindset in our department is changing (for the better) with the newer members.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 31, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> Came into work at 8 this morning.  By 9:15, we had completed 2 runs, and I wrecked the truck.  What a great way to start the day...NOT.



Everyone okay?

And that's two members with bad news...we do not need a third.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, Anjel.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Clare (Jan 31, 2013)

Waiting for our order at Wendy's on GSR and there's two little kids who won't stop intensely eyeballing me, it's creepy!


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 31, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Everyone okay?
> 
> And that's two members with bad news...we do not need a third.



Yes, everyone was fine.  If the corner of the building hasn't decided to jump to the left as I was pulling into the garage, it never would have happened.  Just a few dents in the chrome around the rear wheel well.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Driving three hours for a job interview tomorrow morning after getting off work at midnight... Been up for 18 hours straight and counting


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 1, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Driving three hours for a job interview tomorrow morning after getting off work at midnight... Been up for 18 hours straight and counting



good luck


----------



## SSwain (Feb 1, 2013)

Of all the places and times for this to happen.

Wisconsin EMS Association convention yesterday in Milwaukee.
The classes/courses finished up at 5:00, and the exhibit hall was opening at 5:00.
Escalator with 15-20 participants malfunctions, sending all who were on it going up, on a fast track backwards to the main lobby floor. 5:15 or so...

12 people were sent to the hospitals nearby.

You never saw so many people jump in and render assistance until the Milwaukee FD and ambulances arrived.

The confusion on the responding Medic's faces was at the time priceless... So many of the attenddes were in either uniform, or a shirt with some department logo, including those who were injured, being helped by more people in similar attire...the responding medics didn't know where to start at first.

Oddly enough, this didn't make the local news. I figure the irony of it all would warrant some coverage.

For the record, I was up a level when it happened, did not make it down in  time to assist, but did hold the doors open for the arriving medics. Least I could do.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> good luck



Thanks, I'm sitting in the lobby and I'm pretty sure I'm gonna need an adult diaper....


----------



## Clare (Feb 1, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Thanks, I'm sitting in the lobby and I'm pretty sure I'm gonna need an adult diaper....



Sorry dear you are on your own, the only nappies I want to change are of my own children when they come.

Good luck on your interview tho


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 1, 2013)

That odd moment when you realize you're "the liberal one" in your immediate family...


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 1, 2013)

Refresher classes. 

I wouldn't mind it so much if we discussed new things/changes/recent studies/more in depth A&P or pharm. 

Going over the same stuff I learned 12 years ago is a waste of my time. 

Nope. Here is a perfect chance to further EMS and it's wasted.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 1, 2013)

Late calls can S my D. 

That is all.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> Late calls can S my D.
> 
> That is all.



No kidding. 

We got off 40+ mins late 5 shifts in a row over the past week and weekend. Blasted our dispatcher for it big time.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 1, 2013)

They are slowly lowering my cousins sedation level. They will take him off of everything tomorrow to do an EEG to compare to yesterday's. If he makes it tomorrow off of everything then we will have a lot more answers. If he doesn't, then there is a decision to be made.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 1, 2013)

Today, I learned that a mix of club music and George Strait keeps me up all night.

Also, dumb people are funny.

Also also, a big white rabbit.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 1, 2013)

Had a busy night with car accidents and snow related stuff. Dispatched at 0415 for a cardiac arrest. The CAD notes said he was last seen yesterday at 1800. I have to admit I was sooo looking forward to a simple pronouncement. Nope. Guy was in coarse VF and stayed that way despite ami and a combined 3,240joules of "stop that!"  
Had a total of 30 seconds of ROSC. He had a constant ETCO2 of around 30. We transported that code. I thought I had a shot at it, too.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 1, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> That odd moment when you realize you're "the liberal one" in your immediate family...



Back in the 80's it was just the opposite for me...parents who attended Woodstock and I was the only conservative in the family.  :wacko:


----------



## Anjel (Feb 1, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> a combined 3,240joules of "stop that!"



Ok that made me really LOL hahahahahaha


----------



## Hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Clare said:


> Sorry dear you are on your own, the only nappies I want to change are of my own children when they come.
> 
> Good luck on your interview tho



Thanks, I'll find out how it went in a few days.


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 1, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Back in the 80's it was just the opposite for me...parents who attended Woodstock and I was the only conservative in the family.  :wacko:



What's funny is that if you know me the only way I can be called "liberal" is in the context of my family h34r:.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> Anjel, my thoughts are with you and your family.
> 
> You've always been there in my times of need, I always have an open ear that's good for yelling into, venting, at, whatever you may need.
> 
> The internet in my new house is dumb fast...Fast where you at? I'm gonna slay you in come COD.



I'm just now getting caught up on the forums  But that all depends on which COD you're playing 

I'm sorry to hear about that Anjel, you have my condolences.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

35 hours straight, no sleep... Finally home time to enter a coma. Goodnight everyone


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 1, 2013)

Out of the 28 days in February I'm working 26 of them. 12+ hour days every day. The good thing is I won't have any time to spend all the money I'll be piling up.


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 1, 2013)

Just got my first RN paycheck... I should probably pay off all the credit card debt I have been accumulating the past couple months but the casino sounds so muh more fun :wacko:


----------



## Chris07 (Feb 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> Late calls can S my D.
> 
> That is all.



Certain late calls are acceptable in my mind. If I can sit there and say "okay, yeah, you are pretty jacked up" I'm usually okay with it. Unfortunately as of lately the late calls tend to be the lamest of the entire shift. An uncomplicated nosebleed x 5 minutes 10 mins prior to off time can S my D.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 1, 2013)

Chase said:


> Just got my first RN paycheck... I should probably pay off all the credit card debt I have been accumulating the past couple months but the casino sounds so muh more fun :wacko:



:smack:


----------



## Anjel (Feb 1, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> :smack:



Ditto 

Don't wear expensive jeans!


----------



## Achilles (Feb 2, 2013)

Hunter said:


> 35 hours straight, no sleep... Finally home time to enter a coma. Goodnight everyone



Don't drive, I was up 36 hours straight snowplowing a couple days in a row, almost got in two accidents, never again!
It's one of the most dangerous things you can do, up there with DUI, coffee doesn't do crap, either does cold air, or niki minaj (bad music)


----------



## Aprz (Feb 2, 2013)

Hunter said:


> 35 hours straight, no sleep... Finally home time to enter a coma. Goodnight everyone


Dammit, you beat me. 31 hours here.

Studying PALS.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 2, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Don't drive, I was up 36 hours straight snowplowing a couple days in a row, almost got in two accidents, never again!
> It's one of the most dangerous things you can do, up there with DUI, coffee doesn't do crap, either does cold air, or niki minaj (bad music)



Actually the last 4 hours where driving, I was talking on the phone, chugged down two monsters managed to stay up.







Aprz said:


> Dammit, you beat me. 31 hours here.
> 
> Studying PALS.



Lol I couldn't study on no sleep, wouldn't be able to focus or recall anything.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 2, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> Certain late calls are acceptable in my mind. If I can sit there and say "okay, yeah, you are pretty jacked up" I'm usually okay with it. Unfortunately as of lately the late calls tend to be the lamest of the entire shift. An uncomplicated nosebleed x 5 minutes 10 mins prior to off time can S my D.



Agreed. Although when you get a late call >50% of your shifts it starts getting to the point where I don't care anymore. Jacked up or not, I really would like to get off on time. Plus the more jacked up they are the more complicated the chart is, usually. 

That makes me sound really cold hearted. Not the case at all, but I have a life too!



Chase said:


> Just got my first RN paycheck... I should probably pay off all the credit card debt I have been accumulating the past couple months but the casino sounds so muh more fun :wacko:



Casinos are overrated! There's way better places to spend your money out there. 

Although 10$, some good friends, a big tip the first time the cocktail waitress comes around and penny slots can make for a damn good time, all for under 20$

The key is the big tip for the cocktail waitress so she comes back more often and sometimes you can talk your way into better spirits than whatever their well bottles are 



Achilles said:


> Don't drive, I was up 36 hours straight snowplowing a couple days in a row, almost got in two accidents, never again!
> It's one of the most dangerous things you can do, up there with DUI, coffee doesn't do crap, either does cold air, or niki minaj (bad music)



I read a study somewhere about how driving a vehicle after 24 hours of no sleep was similar to driving with a BAC of .08. I'll see if I can find it, it was a while ago though.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 2, 2013)

Robb said:


> I read a study somewhere about how driving a vehicle after 24 hours of no sleep was similar to driving with a BAC of .08. I'll see if I can find it, it was a while ago though.



It's true. I saw it on law and order SVU. So totally legit.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 2, 2013)

Weird call last night.

We were called for a pedestrian PI. Car vs bike. We arrived on scene with PD and there was no pt to be found. A whiteness stated that this lady hit the guy. Picked up his bike, put it in her back seat and then put him in the front and took off. 

We drove around looking and PD finally found the vehicle. The lady blew a .23 and said she was gonna take him to the ER, but freaked out and decided to take him to her house instead. 

So not only did she hit someone while intoxicated, she also is being charged with kidnapping. 

And that is why my job will never be boring.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 2, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Weird call last night.
> 
> We were called for a pedestrian PI. Car vs bike. We arrived on scene with PD and there was no pt to be found. A whiteness stated that this lady hit the guy. Picked up his bike, put it in her back seat and then put him in the front and took off.
> 
> ...



You can't make this :censored::censored::censored::censored: up! :rofl:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 2, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Dammit, you beat me. 31 hours here.
> 
> Studying PALS.



I'm working on it....35 hours here.

And I'm off to sleep. The God Motorola got tired, so now I'm taking a break too.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 2, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I'm working on it....35 hours here.
> 
> And I'm off to sleep. The God Motorola got tired, so now I'm taking a break too.



You're doing it wrong, not bringing them sacrifices of food once a shift.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 2, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I'm working on it....35 hours here.
> 
> And I'm off to sleep. The God Motorola got tired, so now I'm taking a break too.



Cue student coming yelling "it sure is quiet today"


----------



## Hunter (Feb 2, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Cue student coming yelling "it sure is quiet today"



I did that once... made me get sent home early... <_<


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 2, 2013)

Anjel said:


> So not only did she hit someone while intoxicated, she also is being charged with kidnapping.
> 
> And that is why my job will never be boring.



Wha...I...can't...even...wow.

Stupidity knows no bounds. And is boundlessly funny.


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 2, 2013)

Hunter said:


> 35 hours straight, no sleep... Finally home time to enter a coma. Goodnight everyone



I miss working the truck on a pretty regular basis. Then I read something like this and go "the office isn't really that bad..."h34r:


----------



## Anjel (Feb 2, 2013)

Robb said:


> You can't make this :censored::censored::censored::censored: up! :rofl:



You really can't lol


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 2, 2013)

Not sure if anyone here will know, but I've been looking for a ER tech position.
Does anyone know if a ER will bend the rules about having a high school diploma? I don't graduate until May, so... I do have my state EMT license now, though.
Also, they all say you have to be phlebotomy trained, which I'm partially through, but since it's through the high school, I don't sit for the NR until May. Would they wait that long for me to sit or would I have to go through one of their little program that's like 2 weeks or whatever? 
No one has contacted me back to answer those, so I don't know if it's worth writing up a new resume and not sure if I should put phlebo on there, since I'm not 100% done. 
The position has perfect hours for me, so I'm really interested, but like I said, I've got no response from who I was referred to contact to ask about it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 2, 2013)

Another question that can only be answered by the people doing the hiring. 

Want me to guess? High School diploma will be required.


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 2, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Another question that can only be answered by the people doing the hiring.
> 
> Want me to guess? High School diploma will be required.


I've always heard that sometimes they bend the rules. Was just hopin'. 
Like I said though, I tried contacting them several times saying I had a few questions about the position and no one has answered. Tried phone every day for the past 4 days and sent a few emails. 
They still have the listing up, which is why I'm so confused why they aren't responding.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 2, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Weird call last night.
> 
> We were called for a pedestrian PI. Car vs bike. We arrived on scene with PD and there was no pt to be found. A whiteness stated that this lady hit the guy. Picked up his bike, put it in her back seat and then put him in the front and took off.
> 
> ...



Wow...



blittle said:


> I've always heard that sometimes they bend the rules. Was just hopin'.
> Like I said though, I tried contacting them several times saying I had a few questions about the position and no one has answered. Tried phone every day for the past 4 days and sent a few emails.
> They still have the listing up, which is why I'm so confused why they aren't responding.



They usually will with non medical positions, ie. clerical positions, janitorial, cafeteria people. You also don't have your actual license to practice since you wont sit for the test until after you graduate. Unless they're very desperate for people they usually won't wait, and techs are usually a dime a dozen. At least down here.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 2, 2013)

This site has been slow lately


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Wow...
> 
> 
> 
> They usually will with non medical positions, ie. clerical positions, janitorial, cafeteria people. You also don't have your actual license to practice since you wont sit for the test until after you graduate. Unless they're very desperate for people they usually won't wait, and techs are usually a dime a dozen. At least down here.


I know I don't have the phlebotomy license, yet. Was saying I have my EMT out of the way. 
Thanks for clarifying, though. I'm just going to go back to looking at urgent cares, since they don't require a hs diploma. 
Would've loved to of gotten my foot in the door at a major ER, though..


----------



## Hunter (Feb 2, 2013)

blittle said:


> I know I don't have the phlebotomy license, yet. Was saying I have my EMT out of the way.
> Thanks for clarifying, though. I'm just going to go back to looking at urgent cares, since they don't require a hs diploma.
> Would've loved to of gotten my foot in the door at a major ER, though..



Don't give up, all I'm saying is that it'll be hard, but keep pushing for it. But don't have high expectations.


----------



## MMiz (Feb 2, 2013)

Achilles said:


> This site has been slow lately


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 2, 2013)

So I've been listening to Pandora when messing around online, bouncing around from genre to genre.  Recently I picked "The Offspring" station which plays their songs and others in the same or close genre.

One of the groups that came on was Flogging Molly, a Celtic Punk band.  I have to say I'm quite amused.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 2, 2013)

It isn't just based on genre, which is why you get a mixture that can be a bit random.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 2, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> So I've been listening to Pandora when messing around online, bouncing around from genre to genre.  Recently I picked "The Offspring" station which plays their songs and others in the same or close genre.
> 
> One of the groups that came on was Flogging Molly, a Celtic Punk band.  I have to say I'm quite amused.



I'm still amused by that picture of you and your girlfriend.  :rofl:


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 2, 2013)

Flogging Molly and Dropkick Murphy's are some of my "go to" driving music.


----------



## CritterNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

I usually have my MP3 player in my car, for those times I want to listen to stuff that just isn't played on any radio stations in my area. I usually keep the cheaper models (about $10-20) in the car, in case of theft. Only had one stolen though. Wish I could have been a fly on the wall if the thief actually listened to what was on it. If I remember right, the music selection on that one was symphonic metal, speed metal, and progressive rock, with a large helping of french folk 'just because'.


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 2, 2013)

Some of the comments on Facebook groups scare me. People come up with dumbest treatment plans or interventions :wacko:


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 2, 2013)

Hunter said:


> You also don't have your actual license to practice since you wont sit for the test until after you graduate.




Depends on where he is and how old he is. A HS diploma isn't required to be an EMT in California.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 2, 2013)

Finally finished with vagina/preggo land... now time to have rhinovirus for 6 weeks straight. :-(


----------



## Jambi (Feb 2, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Finally finished with vagina/preggo land... now time to have rhinovirus for 6 weeks straight. :-(



Peds time?


----------



## Clare (Feb 2, 2013)

Anjel said:


> The lady blew a .23 and said she was gonna take him to the ER, but freaked out and decided to take him to her house instead.



There was a similar case here about 10 years ago when some pissed guy in a truck who hit a guy riding his bike put him in the tray of his ute and drove him home, the dude died and the driver got a hefty prison sentence

Oh and its spelled witness dear


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 2, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Peds time?



Well, after OB/GYN that would be the next step chronologically...


----------



## Anjel (Feb 2, 2013)

Clare said:


> There was a similar case here about 10 years ago when some pissed guy in a truck who hit a guy riding his bike put him in the tray of his ute and drove him home, the dude died and the driver got a hefty prison sentence
> 
> Oh and its spelled witness dear



It's spelled I've been up for 50 hours and spending all my time with family in the ICU and work. 

So forgive me if my phone autocorrects and I didn't catch it.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 3, 2013)

Gahhhhmmmmblllpffft......With the exception of a transient nap this afternoon, I'm pushing 50 hours. 

And I just ran my first Code Stroke as a medic. Its so neat seeing the crowds of nurses at the ER part like the Red Sea as you roll through.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 3, 2013)

The thing I hate most about working in Hollywood? The traffic. Like tomorrow morning, 35 mile drive to the job site, but I'll have to leave at least 2 hours worth of drive time. And that's if I want to get there right on time or maybe even a few minutes late. So realistically 2.5 hours. Add on an hour to get ready when waking up, a minimum 12 hour shift (we haven't wrapped on time at all this week, I've been averaging about 14 hours) and another hour or two to drive home and actually get to sleep... Engh. And I'm only on day 4 of 27 day contract


----------



## Chris07 (Feb 3, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> The thing I hate most about working in Hollywood? The traffic. Like tomorrow morning, 35 mile drive to the job site, but I'll have to leave at least 2 hours worth of drive time. And that's if I want to get there right on time or maybe even a few minutes late. So realistically 2.5 hours. Add on an hour to get ready when waking up, a minimum 12 hour shift (we haven't wrapped on time at all this week, I've been averaging about 14 hours) and another hour or two to drive home and actually get to sleep... Engh. And I'm only on day 4 of 27 day contract


I assume you mean tomorrow as Sunday? If so...not too much traffic in Hollywood on a Sunday morning. If you mean Monday....carry on then h34r:


----------



## Anjel (Feb 3, 2013)

Sleepy time she comes.

I hope. 

I'm sooo cold. Heater fan in the back of the truck is broken.


----------



## Clare (Feb 3, 2013)

Despite it being almost suffocatingly hot, I must say hot dryer clothes are still pretty awesome


----------



## Anjel (Feb 3, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Sleepy time she comes.
> 
> I hope.
> 
> I'm sooo cold. Heater fan in the back of the truck is broken.



Or not :-X


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 3, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Or not :-X



Yea that was your bad. 

You said it twice. 

It's ok, I took a nice nap in a hard post for the both of us! 

That nap is now biting me in the ***. Probably do another little 3 hour napper then it's booze time. 

Kaepernick's about to tear the Raven's secondary into tiny little shreds.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm only getting out 15 minutes late today... Sad when that'sa good thing


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 3, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> I assume you mean tomorrow as Sunday? If so...not too much traffic in Hollywood on a Sunday morning. If you mean Monday....carry on then h34r:



Surprisingly true. The traffic I've been dealing with the last few days has Made me borderline homicidal, so I wasn't expecting that to change


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 3, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Surprisingly true. The traffic I've been dealing with the last few days has Made me borderline homicidal, so I wasn't expecting that to change



2 hours commuting? I'd shot myself and someone else. I got pissed when I moved closer to work this last week but my commute time went from 10 to 20 minutes because of the roads I have to take now and all the lights...

This is about the biggest city I think I'll ever be able to live in.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 3, 2013)

Robb said:


> 2 hours commuting? I'd shot myself and someone else. I got pissed when I moved closer to work this last week but my commute time went from 10 to 20 minutes because of the roads I have to take now and all the lights...
> 
> This is about the biggest city I think I'll ever be able to live in.



Yeah I'm getting to that point already. But it's for a TV production and even after factoring in my fuel costs the money was way to good to pass up. I think I'll be able till handle it for a month.

Maybe.

With therapy.

And CISD.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 3, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Yeah I'm getting to that point already. But it's for a TV production and even after factoring in my fuel costs the money was way to good to pass up. I think I'll be able till handle it for a month.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> ...



Tell them to send the chopper to pick you up. :lol:


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 3, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Surprisingly true. The traffic I've been dealing with the last few days has Made me borderline homicidal, so I wasn't expecting that to change




I was the same way commuting from the IE (Colton) to Downey every day for a rotation. Probably the only reason I didn't go bat poop insane (instead of my normal insanity ) was that I was able to carpool... which meant more sleep time and carpool lanes.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 3, 2013)

Robb said:


> Yea that was your bad.
> 
> You said it twice.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry we can't be friends anymore.

Go Ravens!

Now time to get ready for our Super Bowl Party! Yes that's right. We are the cool married couple everyone wants to hang out with!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 3, 2013)

That is all


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 3, 2013)

Is there a football game or something happening today?


----------



## Achilles (Feb 3, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Is there a football game or something happening today?



Yes chuck there is, NE patriots vs the packers. Oh wait the pats didn't make it :rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 3, 2013)

Robb said:


> Tell them to send the chopper to pick you up. :lol:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 3, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Yes chuck there is, NE patriots vs the packers. Oh wait the pats didn't make it :rofl:



Neither did the Pack....h34r:

Go Ravens!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 3, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Yes chuck there is, NE patriots vs the packers. Oh wait the pats didn't make it :rofl:



Neither did the Pack....h34r:

Go Ravens!


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 3, 2013)

It's always nice to know that I'm not the only person who doesn't care about the Superbowl.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 3, 2013)

New study location.






It really is the Rim of the World.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ugh. Had to call 911 today during the EMT class. Second time this semester 911 has had to be called.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 3, 2013)

firefite said:


> Ugh. Had to call 911 today during the EMT class. Second time this semester 911 has had to be called.



I'm guessing it was something more than the course instructors could handle on their own, with whatever equipment they may have had in the classroom?


----------



## Anjel (Feb 3, 2013)

Rum is yum. 

Go ravens!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 3, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I'm guessing it was something more than the course instructors could handle on their own, with whatever equipment they may have had in the classroom?



We are at a college campus so we are not on duty and therefor do not have a medical director. Which equals no protocols. 

While we do have everything we need to treat a patient to an ALS level all of the meds are expired. 

Patient needed a neb treatment and we can not store oxygen on campus so no was to deliver the meds. Also patient needed lidocaine added to the neb treatment which is not in any local protocols.


----------



## exodus (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm next up to move to a 911 shift. The person in front of me went part time!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 3, 2013)

fast65, you haven't been to Australia lately, have you?

http://news.sky.com/story/1046003/bogus-doctor-australian-teen-prescribed-drugs

:rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Achilles (Feb 3, 2013)

JPINFV said:


>



The reason the power went out at the Superbowl is because Beyonce sucked all the energy out of the Superdome.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 3, 2013)

Achilles said:


> The reason the power went out at the Superbowl is because Beyonce sucked all the energy out of the Superdome.



At least she does something good...


----------



## Achilles (Feb 3, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> At least she does something good...



Oh ya those speakers were really blowing!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 3, 2013)

firefite said:


> Patient needed a neb treatment and we can not store oxygen on campus so no was to deliver the meds. *Also patient needed lidocaine added to the neb treatment which is not in any local protocols.*



If that's not in any local protocols, how did the local EMS agency do it?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 3, 2013)

The ambulance transports to the magical place that doesn't need protocols?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 3, 2013)

So tempted to make a "...and God made a physician" in response to that obnoxious "God made a farmer" ad.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 3, 2013)

old school said:


> If that's not in any local protocols, how did the local EMS agency do it?



What JP said. Patient was transported to the hospital where the Dr. ordered the lido neb.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 3, 2013)

That farmer ad was ridiculous. All that for a Dodge Ram?


----------



## exodus (Feb 3, 2013)

Mandatory hold over for ALS units rightnow, crews are helping out in an MCI in the county over.  Tourbus rollover 3 1144, 27 injuries.

http://www.pe.com/local-news/san-be...ultiple-people-killed-in-hwy-38-bus-crash.ece

Edit: Accidently a link


----------



## Achilles (Feb 3, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> That farmer ad was ridiculous. All that for a Dodge Ram?



My the only part I like about the Ram is the the Cummins, however you can get that in an 650 & 750.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 4, 2013)

exodus said:


> Mandatory hold over for ALS units rightnow, crews are helping out in an MCI in the county over.  Tourbus rollover 3 1144, 27 injuries.
> 
> http://www.pe.com/local-news/san-be...ultiple-people-killed-in-hwy-38-bus-crash.ece
> 
> Edit: Accidently a link



Do you know if our division is sending units to it?


----------



## exodus (Feb 4, 2013)

firefite said:


> Do you know if our division is sending units to it?



I heard one unit start over there, I dont remember which one though. The mandatory hold over is for PS units though.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 4, 2013)

exodus said:


> I heard one unit start over there, I dont remember which one though. The mandatory hold over is for PS units though.



Waiting for a page asking for people to come in. But I doubt it's gonna happen.


----------



## exodus (Feb 4, 2013)

firefite said:


> Waiting for a page asking for people to come in. But I doubt it's gonna happen.



Pretty sure it wont, ALS isn't bad right now either.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 4, 2013)

exodus said:


> Pretty sure it wont, ALS isn't bad right now either.



That's what I figured. One of my friends keeps saying there is also a MCI in PS. I figured he wasn't 100% on what he was talking about.


----------



## exodus (Feb 4, 2013)

firefite said:


> That's what I figured. One of my friends keeps saying there is also a MCI in PS. I figured he wasn't 100% on what he was talking about.



I haven't heard anything out here, only been on since 1900 though.  Just got a page saying holdover is complete now.

edit: There was an mci last night though. Total BS one that nearly screwed us.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 4, 2013)

exodus said:


> I haven't heard anything out here, only been on since 1900 though.  Just got a page saying holdover is complete now.
> 
> edit: There was an mci last night though. Total BS one that nearly screwed us.



Yeah I heard about that one. Is was something like 8 patients I think.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 4, 2013)

It's my Friday, and that means it's time for Chimay Grand Reserve and 25mg of benadryl followed by at least 14 hours of sleep.


----------



## Jambi (Feb 4, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> It's my Friday, and that means it's time for Chimay Grand Reserve and 25mg of benadryl followed by at least 14 hours of sleep.



Love Chimay


----------



## Clare (Feb 4, 2013)

I had a family member blame me for a patient's death today, supposedly with "blood on my hands" because we didn't do enough to save dad who died from respiratory failure secondary to COPD, severe ischemic heart disease oh and that cardiac arrest he had.

I hereby proclaim a severe displeasure and extreme dislike of cardiac arrests!

I mean it's not like it was a huge major and I've had far worse happen but not a nice way to end the day.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 4, 2013)

Clare said:


> I had a family member blame me for a patient's death today, supposedly with "blood on my hands" because we didn't do enough to save dad who died from respiratory failure secondary to COPD, severe ischemic heart disease oh and that cardiac arrest he had.
> 
> I hereby proclaim a severe displeasure and extreme dislike of cardiac arrests!
> 
> I mean it's not like it was a huge major and I've had far worse happen but not a nice way to end the day.



Ouch, sounds like a rough call. Feel better. Remember people say things they don't mean when emotional.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 4, 2013)

That was a good footbal game last night. Rather interesting, but still a good game. 

Oh, and Joe Flacco is Mr. Icy Calm...good grief.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 4, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> That farmer ad was ridiculous. All that for a Dodge Ram?



It was Dodge's attempt to outdo Chrysler's commercial of last year.

I thought the commercial was great, right up till the end when it showed the Dodge truck.  I was seriously hoping it was going to be about farmers and getting the country going again or something, but when I saw the Dodge truck in the middle I knew it wasn't.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 4, 2013)

Ugh I feel so run down. 

Just wish I had a day where I don't have anything to do. I'm of to school today and then work then school again. Won't get to go home till tomorrow at 7pm.


----------



## exodus (Feb 4, 2013)

Finally this shift is over. No more bls nights for me.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 4, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Ugh I feel so run down.
> 
> Just wish I had a day where I don't have anything to do. I'm of to school today and then work then school again. Won't get to go home till tomorrow at 7pm.



Damn Anjel, get some sleep between calls.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 4, 2013)

I picked up an extra 12 hours Saturday night, and then worked Sunday.  In 36 hours, we only did one run.  That's about as close to doing absolutely nothing as you can get.  Let me tell you, it made for a really long shift, too.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 4, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> It was Dodge's attempt to outdo Chrysler's commercial of last year.
> 
> I thought the commercial was great, right up till the end when it showed the Dodge truck.  I was seriously hoping it was going to be about farmers and getting the country going again or something, but when I saw the Dodge truck in the middle I knew it wasn't.



I felt the same way about it.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 4, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> It was Dodge's attempt to outdo Chrysler's commercial of last year.
> 
> I thought the commercial was great, right up till the end when it showed the Dodge truck.  I was seriously hoping it was going to be about farmers and getting the country going again or something, but when I saw the Dodge truck in the middle I knew it wasn't.



It wasn't a Dodge!!!!!
It was a Ram!
And the commercial was quite annoying.


----------



## med51fl (Feb 4, 2013)

You know that moment when you are trying to explain to a "paramedic" why they should not be giving aspirin to a 17 yo female who is 3 months pregnant c/o chest pain after coughing all week and their reason is "because the protocol says all chest pains get aspirin"...I just had that moment.  :blink: 

Sometimes I wish pistol-whipping wasn't frowned upon.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 4, 2013)

I just got offered a position and a preceptor for one of the area EMS programs.  The plan is to have us on the truck by March 1, so now to go jump through all the new hire hoops.  Physical tomorrow and then orientations days on next Tuesday and the following Wednesday.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 4, 2013)

Look out East Texas. This guy is a real  paramedic. Schooled by the best at ALERT. Precepted by the greatest crew  in history, Medic 31, A-Shift, (The Dream Team.) And now released to  his own truck. 

 Yikes. Scary.

And I am working my first shift in......about an hour and 35 minutes.... h34r:


----------



## CritterNurse (Feb 4, 2013)

Today I noticed the one-a-day gummy vitamins for adults. I turned the bottle to read what vitamins are in it, because I need to be careful of how much of a certain vitamin I ingest. Apparently the gummy vitamins aren't really one-a-day because the serving size is 2.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 4, 2013)

Home sweet home.


----------



## CANDawg (Feb 4, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> Today I noticed the one-a-day gummy vitamins for adults. I turned the bottle to read what vitamins are in it, because I need to be careful of how much of a certain vitamin I ingest. Apparently the gummy vitamins aren't really one-a-day because the serving size is 2.



Haha, I saw the same thing. I think they've kind of lost track of their brand. :rofl:


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 4, 2013)

Hulu Plus has Airwolf? Score!


----------



## Anjel (Feb 4, 2013)

Nothing like a good old fashion wrestle to begin the night.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 4, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Hulu Plus has Airwolf? Score!



Yep...watched the entire series last year.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 4, 2013)

Amazon Prime has Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow.


----------



## Wheel (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm tossing around the idea of doing the ems bachelors from uthscsa. Hopefully I can advance into research/teaching eventually. I just don't know exactly how viable this plan is.


----------



## Engineered (Feb 4, 2013)

I fall asleep every time I try to watch an episode of EMERGANCY!


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 5, 2013)

Wheel said:


> I'm tossing around the idea of doing the ems bachelors from uthscsa. Hopefully I can advance into research/teaching eventually. I just don't know exactly how viable this plan is.



If you have any questions, hit me up. UTHSCSA is where I got my medic, and I'm quite familiar with the program and instructors.


----------



## Trashtruck (Feb 5, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> It's my Friday, and that means it's time for Chimay Grand Reserve and 25mg of benadryl followed by at least 14 hours of sleep.



Benadryl gives me a hangover


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 5, 2013)

Trashtruck said:


> Benadryl gives me a hangover



Same here. I can take 25, sleep 10hours and still feel it for another 12+.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 5, 2013)

I took 3 Benadryl one night. I couldn't lay in bed without holding on. I felt like I was falling every 3 seconds.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 5, 2013)

Back in medic school, I woke up sick on the day of my last clinical, and had the bright idea of taking 50mg of Benadryl before leaving.  Almost fell asleep driving the hour there, but by God if I wasn't so calm and laid back that I nailed every IV that night.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 5, 2013)

Trashtruck said:


> Benadryl gives me a hangover



It knocks me out quicker than a MMA fighter. When I wake up I'm a little groggy for maybe an hour and then I'm normal (well normal for me. I'm far from being societies idea for normal).


----------



## Clare (Feb 5, 2013)

I dislike people so I am going to bed to read my book.  That is all.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 5, 2013)

The EMS gods are trying to throw me a real MI on my first shift solo. So far so good. But we've come dang close with a few of these chest pains tonight....

One more hour....can we beat it....?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 5, 2013)

Belay my last.

My last patient is having an NSTEMI. Just got a text from the nurse.

I'm hoping I'm not beginning a black cloud, but things don't look so great right now.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 5, 2013)

So many psych patients last night. 2 that went to Detroit that were homicidal. 

Good place for them.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 5, 2013)

firefite said:


> (well normal for me. I'm far from being societies idea for normal).


----------



## exodus (Feb 5, 2013)

exodus said:


> Mandatory hold over for ALS units rightnow, crews are helping out in an MCI in the county over.  Tourbus rollover 3 1144, 27 injuries.
> 
> http://www.pe.com/local-news/san-be...ultiple-people-killed-in-hwy-38-bus-crash.ece
> 
> Edit: Accidently a link




JEMS article: http://www.jems.com/photos/news/deadly-california-bus-crash


----------



## CritterNurse (Feb 5, 2013)

Engineered said:


> I fall asleep every time I try to watch an episode of EMERGANCY!



I leave the room when ever family members watch EMERGENCY. One of the local stations plays nothing but old TV shows and movies. Usually I don't have a problem watching what they play, but that show just drives me bonkers.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 5, 2013)

I love EMERGENCY. Johnny and Roy are one of the reasons I wanted to be a paramedic. Of course, I'm older...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 5, 2013)

Anybody know the discount code for jblearning site?


----------



## medic417 (Feb 5, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Anybody know the discount code for jblearning site?



Are you a mod asking for the people here to illegally give you a code you should buy?  Shame on you.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 5, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Anybody know the discount code for jblearning site?



http://lmgtfy.com/


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 5, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> I love EMERGENCY. Johnny and Roy are one of the reasons I wanted to be a paramedic. Of course, I'm older...



Hear here.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 5, 2013)

medic417 said:


> Are you a mod asking for the people here to illegally give you a code you should buy?  Shame on you.



Lol no just the group discount for being in EMS. It knocks like 4 bucks off. I had it written down somewhere but I can't find it now.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 5, 2013)

Google Now has made its way on to my list of favorite things.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 5, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Google Now has made its way on to my list of favorite things.



Call me a paranoid old man but that whole google now thing seems a little creepy to me.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 5, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Call me a paranoid old man but that whole google now thing seems a little creepy to me.



It's like having your very own telepathic artificial intelligence


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 5, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Google Now has made its way on to my list of favorite things.



I'm pretty good with techy things, even if I'm a little late to using them, but where do you go to access it/turn it on/whatever?


----------



## Aidey (Feb 5, 2013)

You have to have jelly bean for it to work.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 5, 2013)

Aidey said:


> You have to have jelly bean for it to work.



I'm on version 4.1.1 which according to this is Jelly Bean.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 5, 2013)

Search button from the home screen should bring it up.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 5, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> I'm pretty good with techy things, even if I'm a little late to using them, but where do you go to access it/turn it on/whatever?



Yep, and here's the proof...


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 5, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> I'm pretty good with techy things, even if I'm a little late to using them, but where do you go to access it/turn it on/whatever?



I can't answer for all devices but on my Nexus you just swipe up from underneath the home button or open the application of labeled "Google" in the app tray


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 5, 2013)

I've got the Galaxy S3 from Sprint.



adamjh3 said:


> I can't answer for all devices but on my Nexus you just swipe up from underneath the home button or open the application of labeled "Google" in the app tray



Maybe I'm misunderstanding what this app/function does.  I thought it was predictive.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 5, 2013)

R





Chimpie said:


> I've got the Galaxy S3 from Sprint.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding what this app/function does.  I thought it was predictive.



Are you pulling up something that looks like this? 




It is predictive in a sense, but you have to use it for a bit and have all your stuff assimilated by google/gmail

For example if I have an event on my calendar with am address tacked on to it I'll get a notification a bit before it telling me how long my commute should be, what the weather is like in the area etc


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 5, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> R
> 
> Are you pulling up something that looks like this?
> 
> ...



Ah, that's probably the problem then.  I don't use my gmail account for regular email.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 5, 2013)

It is predictive, but it doesn't have to be connected to your Gmail. That just helps.


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 5, 2013)

Saw this on Facebook today...

"Oh you're in EMS ? That's cool. I wanted to do that when I was a kid. What do you make? WHAT DO I MAKE?? "I make holding your hand seem like the biggest thing in the world when your being cut out of a car. I can make 5 minutes seem like a lifetime when I am trying to save your family. I make those annoying sirens seem like angels when you need them. I can make your children breathe when they stop. I can help you survive a heart attack. I make myself get out of bed at 3am to risk my life to save people I've never met. Today I might make the ultimate sacrifice to save your life. I make a difference what do you make?"

 Reminds me of the "EMS: Not just a job; It is a calling" Campaign 

Maybe it is just me but crap like that annoys me


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 5, 2013)

Chase said:


> Saw this on Facebook today...
> 
> "Oh you're in EMS ? That's cool. I wanted to do that when I was a kid. What do you make? WHAT DO I MAKE?? "I make holding your hand seem like the biggest thing in the world when your being cut out of a car. I can make 5 minutes seem like a lifetime when I am trying to save your family. I make those annoying sirens seem like angels when you need them. I can make your children breathe when they stop. I can help you survive a heart attack. I make myself get out of bed at 3am to risk my life to save people I've never met. Today I might make the ultimate sacrifice to save your life. I make a difference what do you make?"
> 
> ...



It's just you


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 5, 2013)

Chase said:


> Saw this on Facebook today...
> 
> "Oh you're in EMS ? That's cool. I wanted to do that when I was a kid. What do you make? WHAT DO I MAKE?? "I make holding your hand seem like the biggest thing in the world when your being cut out of a car. I can make 5 minutes seem like a lifetime when I am trying to save your family. I make those annoying sirens seem like angels when you need them. I can make your children breathe when they stop. I can help you survive a heart attack. I make myself get out of bed at 3am to risk my life to save people I've never met. Today I might make the ultimate sacrifice to save your life. I make a difference what do you make?"
> 
> ...



Agreed, that stuff is pretty obnoxious. 

There's some real colorful opinions of this website and EMS as a whole over at allnurses.com  that I've seen recently. Stuff like that post doesn't help.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2013)

exodus said:


> JEMS article: http://www.jems.com/photos/news/deadly-california-bus-crash




Explains the news crew over at Arrowhead Regional Medical Center last night.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2013)

Chase said:


> Reminds me of the "EMS: Not just a job; It is a calling" Campaign
> 
> Maybe it is just me but crap like that annoys me




...but can you Roll With It?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2013)

So I get off from the hospital and drive home to find one of the apartments in my complex decided to go OMGWTFBBQ... but I ain't got time for that.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 5, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> ...but can you Roll With It?



The amount of time I took to find a cringe .gif worthy of this site could have been better spent studying. But I have to find a face expressing my, ah, sentiments.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 5, 2013)

Robb said:


> Agreed, that stuff is pretty obnoxious.
> 
> There's some real colorful opinions of this website and EMS as a whole over at allnurses.com  that I've seen recently. Stuff like that post doesn't help.



Yep. I hate those posts like that. 

You gotta link to that allnurses.com stuff? I just tried looking for it and didn't find it on there. I want some reading material for later lol.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 5, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Yep. I hate those posts like that.
> 
> You gotta link to that allnurses.com stuff? I just tried looking for it and didn't find it on there. I want some reading material for later lol.



Quick search turned up this.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Quick search turned up this.



Oh, look... why do I get the feeling that Traumasurfer is an old friend... of the "fish and visitors smell in 3 days" variety.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 5, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Quick search turned up this.



Nice.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 5, 2013)

Then I have these all over my Facebook.


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 5, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> ...but can you Roll With It?



What the hell is that abomination?



PoeticInjustice said:


> Quick search turned up this.



I can't say I blame them for some of their views. That thread went downhill fast 



Anjel said:


> Then I have these all over my Facebook.
> Pics*



I never said nursing does not have them, they are all annoying.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2013)

Chase said:


> What the hell is that abomination?




A state wide advertising campaign to increase the number of EMTs in PA dating back to 2005.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2013)

Anjel said:


> View attachment 1430



Of course nurses cry... for physicians like teenage girls crying when they see Bieber for the first time.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 5, 2013)

Let's not start another medic vs RN flame war.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Let's not start another medic vs RN flame war.




Physician v NP/nocter still kosher?


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 5, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Physician v NP/nocter still kosher?




 I think it already started in another thread


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm the only one, but I found this video absolutely hilarious...
Flipping the bird to the judge. She does exactly what the title says.. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLA7dQ-uxR0


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2013)

blittle said:


> I'm not sure if I'm the only one, but I found this video absolutely hilarious...
> Flipping the bird to the judge. She does exactly what the title says..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLA7dQ-uxR0




As much as it pains me to say it, when the judge says, "Ok, bye bye" at 2:21, he kinda of set the tone that led to it. He doesn't get to set a relaxed tone and then get upset when a teenage defendant follows his lead.


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 5, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> As much as it pains me to say it, when the judge says, "Ok, bye bye" at 2:21, he kinda of set the tone that led to it. He doesn't get to set a relaxed tone and then get upset when a teenage defendant follows his lead.


Very true. But when the guy that says "bye bye," is in control of if you get to go back to jail or not, then.. It'd be ill advised to be a smart :censored: back. 
He let her off easy, too, at the beginning. I forget how many counts the state said, but she said something about ROR for counts 2- through 20 something or other, so. 
I still laughed really hard. Where she stopped laughing, is right about where I started... 
But, in all reality, she started it when she said "like Rick Ross. It's worth a lot."


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 5, 2013)

Chase said:


> I think it already started in another thread



I don't even wanna touch that. And I (usually) like poking the hornet's nest.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 5, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> I don't even wanna touch that. And I (usually) like poking the hornet's nest.



Good choice, because that other thread has attracted the attention of the CL's.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 5, 2013)

So my brilliant self picked up OT working as a proctor for the Medic Class's NREMT Psychomotor exam tomorrow. 

Didn't realize I set myself up for a 20.5 hour long shift starting tomorrow until today... 0800 tomorrow to 0430 on Thursday... First 8.5 is proctoring, last 12 is on the truck. 

It's gonna suck but it'll be worth it, need to save some money for Canada and they want me to be more active in education so I can be a preceptor for the next round of interns. Slowly moving my way up


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Good choice, because that other thread has attracted the attention of the CL's.



So I should stop posting in that thread now?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 5, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> So I should stop posting in that thread now?



If it stays civil and on topic, there is no problem.  Make it uncivil or off topic at your own risk.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> If it stays civil and on topic, there is no problem.  Make it uncivil or off topic at your own risk.




The problem is I make tons of civil arguments that others find uncivil for no more reason than they disagree with it.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 5, 2013)

Currently watching the Australian version of "Red Dawn." Kinda liking this.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 5, 2013)

Chase said:


> I can't say I blame them for some of their views. That thread went downhill fast



It did, I agree, but I don't think there was anyone in there advocating that our education is equivalent, I've yet to see anyone on here that posts regularly advocate that our education in the EMS world is sufficient.... 

The "they need to lose their egos" line is what really got me. Nurses freak when we "impede" on their sandbox... It got so bad here that they tried to eliminate ER Paramedic techs until the emergency physician group put their foot down and said they wanted paramedics as techs and decided that they'd oversee them since the nurses got so dang grumpy about it. 

Love you Chase


----------



## Aidey (Feb 6, 2013)

When I was in medic school the RNs refused to supervise us for a while. My state classifies paramedics as providers, and something happened that resulted in the state ems department and state nursing department getting into a fight. The end result was the nursing board saying nurses couldn't supervise us because a provider needed to be supervised by another provider. So we followed the RNs around, but a MD had to supervise anytime we started an IV or gave meds or anything like that. It was a huge mess until the nursing board stopped sulking.


----------



## Chris07 (Feb 6, 2013)

Robb said:


> So my brilliant self picked up OT working as a proctor for the Medic Class's NREMT Psychomotor exam tomorrow.
> 
> Didn't realize I set myself up for a 20.5 hour long shift starting tomorrow until today... 0800 tomorrow to 0430 on Thursday... First 8.5 is proctoring, last 12 is on the truck.
> 
> It's gonna suck but it'll be worth it, need to save some money for Canada and they want me to be more active in education so I can be a preceptor for the next round of interns. Slowly moving my way up


At least you'll get to have some relaxing time in a statio....oh wait you run pure SSM. Nevermind. h34r:

Hybrid SSM ftw ^_^


----------



## SSwain (Feb 6, 2013)

Opening of the sturgeon spearing season is this weekend on Lake Winnebago. Ice conditions are variable...not too good on the west side (my area). 
I am on for 36 hrs starting at 8:00 pm Friday night.

Good thing we drilled on cold water rescues and hypothermic patients last month.
I predict at least 2 people will go swimming by accident this weekend.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 6, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> At least you'll get to have some relaxing time in a statio....oh wait you run pure SSM. Nevermind. h34r:
> 
> Hybrid SSM ftw ^_^



Fully equipped stations with NO SSM FTW. 

We only leave for calls. 

Sitting on street corners is for chumps.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 6, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Fully equipped stations with NO SSM FTW.
> 
> We only leave for calls.
> 
> Sitting on street corners is for chumps.



That's for sure. I work hybrid SSM, and I hate those street corner posts. Its stupid in a semi rural area like where I am. Each station might run 3 calls a day. But say the station next district over catches a call. Statistically speaking, that district is LEAST likely to produce another call while they are on their first call.

So pull me out of my district to post halfway between my station and theirs....to put me far away from my station, which, in theory is much more likely to catch a call right now.


----------



## Chris07 (Feb 6, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> That's for sure. I work hybrid SSM, and I hate those street corner posts. Its stupid in a semi rural area like where I am. Each station might run 3 calls a day. But say the station next district over catches a call. Statistically speaking, that district is LEAST likely to produce another call while they are on their first call.
> 
> So pull me out of my district to post halfway between my station and theirs....to put me far away from my station, which, in theory is much more likely to catch a call right now.



Ah come on...how can you not love getting woken up at 2am to go post on a street corner because the next station over got an IFT to Timbuktu and you are now responsible for covering their area and yours...


----------



## Tigger (Feb 6, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> At least you'll get to have some relaxing time in a statio....oh wait you run pure SSM. Nevermind. h34r:
> 
> Hybrid SSM ftw ^_^



Actually I think they have a hybrid system as well...


----------



## Anjel (Feb 6, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Actually I think they have a hybrid system as well...



Yup because he likes to brag he has a couch to sleep on while I'm trying to sleep on a stretcher lol


----------



## medic417 (Feb 6, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Lol no just the group discount for being in EMS. It knocks like 4 bucks off. I had it written down somewhere but I can't find it now.



Ok I was about to have to hit you with the secret ban button for violation of rules and laws.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 6, 2013)

I love hiking in a small trail to get to a patient, package them all up and hike them out. That's probably gonna be the highlight of my day


----------



## Tigger (Feb 6, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Yup because he likes to brag he has a couch to sleep on while I'm trying to sleep on a stretcher lol



The worst!


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2013)

Got a lady with spontaneous vaginal haemmorhage, um yeah ....


----------



## rescue1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Clare said:


> Got a lady with spontaneous vaginal haemmorhage, um yeah ....



Ooh, I had one who had a hemorrhage secondary to sex in the back seat of a car that was driving down the highway.
Hit a bump...tore the vaginal wall. Those were some huge blood clots.

And the man was pretty calm, given what just happened.


Did they figure out what happened to your patient?


----------



## Achilles (Feb 6, 2013)

*Sorry*

Hey, I would like to publicly apologize for being a total prick to a few CL's and a new member. I've had a very rough week, and something just set me off. So Aidely and FFEMT, I'm sorry for what i said earlier. I know you (FFemt) and I don't exactly see eye to eye. Next time I will just not post at all when I'm having a bad week. 
Pappaly, I'm sorry for flipping out on you for not using the search button, this forum is a great place to ask questions, and I my response was that of an :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:. 

FFemt, I'm still going to bust your chops and that joke you said earlier was great 
I hope you can all forgive me. 


Regards, 
Andrew.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 6, 2013)

Clare said:


> Got a lady with spontaneous vaginal haemmorhage, um yeah ....



Vaginal bleeding? Hardly an emergency, but it is something that needs to be evaluated. If only OB/Gyns had clinic days (actually... if only they didn't!).


By chance, did she have this bleeding about 28 days or so ago?


----------



## Achilles (Feb 6, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Vaginal bleeding? Hardly an emergency, but it is something that needs to be evaluated. If only OB/Gyns had clinic days (actually... if only they didn't!).
> 
> 
> By chance, did she have this bleeding about 28 days or so ago?



What if the pt has hemophilia?


----------



## CANDawg (Feb 6, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Vaginal bleeding? Hardly an emergency, but it is something that needs to be evaluated. If only OB/Gyns had clinic days (actually... if only they didn't!).
> 
> 
> By chance, did she have this bleeding about 28 days or so ago?



I would hope that the average post-pubescent female patient would be able to identify the difference between "normal" and "not normal" bleeding down there.

Then again, maybe that's putting a bit too much faith in humanity. :blink:


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 6, 2013)

Achilles said:


> What if the pt has hemophilia?



Did the patient have hemophilia? How many pads? How long? Menstrual history? Any recent procedures? IUD? OCPs? How long? 




albertaEMS said:


> Then again, maybe that's putting a bit too much faith in humanity. :blink:



OB/Gyn clinic is so much fun. [/sarcasm]


----------



## CANDawg (Feb 7, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> By chance, did she have this bleeding about 28 days or so ago?



Side note: Before I saw the trailer & poster for it, a friend had me convinced that the movie "28 Days Later" was about this exact topic.

I was quite confused when I kept hearing how awesome it was from my male friends. :blink:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 7, 2013)

albertaEMS said:


> I would hope that the average post-pubescent female patient would be able to identify the difference between "normal" and "not normal" bleeding down there.
> 
> Then again, maybe that's putting a bit too much faith in humanity. :blink:



I wouldn't take that on faith  Average? Maybe but definitely not all. Here in Texas the general consensus tends to be keep people as ignorant about their nethers as possible. People should fear their privates not understand them. We don't want anyone getting "ideas".


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 7, 2013)

Just had my first patient to cuss me out. That was fun.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 7, 2013)

Achilles said:


> What if the pt has hemophilia?



Females are carriers of the genetic mutation, but are rarely affected by it.


----------



## Chris07 (Feb 7, 2013)

Aidey said:


> Females are carriers of the genetic mutation, but are rarely affected by it.


Well...you learn something new everyday...:huh:


----------



## Aidey (Feb 7, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> Well...you learn something new everyday...:huh:



It's an X chromosome thing. The genetic mutation is carried in the X chromosome. Since men only have one, they are always affected if they inherit it. Since women have two X chromosomes they aren't affected because the non mutated X chromosome makes up for the mutated one. Women are only seriously affected if they inherit it from both parents.


----------



## Clare (Feb 7, 2013)

Vaginal haemmorhage lady was given some oxytocin and sent home.

There was a case recently of PV bleeding and the usual jokes ensued, when the crew got there the lady was near arrest and very unwell.

In class they taught us how to control post partum haemorrhage by sticking one hand up into the vagina and compressing the uterus or something, EWWWWWW!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 7, 2013)

Dispatch loves me apparently. 

Sign on like usual
Dispatch: "Haven't you been at education since 0800?"
Me: "That's a-firm sir but we're ready to party"
D: "Right on. Well, take your party to xxx (our BFE hard post) and enjoy your night sir"
M: "Copy that, show us in route. Muchos gracias mi amigo!"

Only problem is I slept from 2130-2330, got toned out to come back to town for coverage, turned us around and sent us back to BFE 10 minutes later then slept from 0000-0315. That's like a full night's sleep for me!

I'm wired and don't work until 1630 tonight...too bad there's no snow or I'd go ride the sled for a couple hours as soon as the sun came up!


----------



## fast65 (Feb 7, 2013)

I just found out my best friend is transferring companies in April...I'm heart broken


----------



## Achilles (Feb 7, 2013)

fast65 said:


> I just found out my best friend is transferring companies in April...I'm heart broken



Hopefully she'll surprise you April 1st, if not I'm sorry. 
http://www.hark.com/clips/zzwsgwzrww-no-come-on-man-ill-be-your-doug


----------



## fast65 (Feb 7, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Hopefully she'll surprise you April 1st, if not I'm sorry.
> http://www.hark.com/clips/zzwsgwzrww-no-come-on-man-ill-be-your-doug



I doubt it,  his wife doesn't like it here...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Great, we have massive manhunt for an Ex cop who is going around and shooting other cops and their families.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 7, 2013)

firefite said:


> Great, we have massive manhunt for an Ex cop who is going around and shooting other cops and their families.



I saw that.  The guy was fired in 2009 and still had is badge and ID?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> I saw that.  The guy was fired in 2009 and still had is badge and ID?



Not the smartest idea :blink:


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 7, 2013)

5 o'clock somewhere.. Good enough for me!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 7, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> I saw that.  The guy was fired in 2009 and still had is badge and ID?



Sounds like letting him keep his gun was probably poor judgement as well.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Sounds like letting him keep his gun was probably poor judgement as well.



He was also in the military and apparently has a lot of weapons from handguns to sniper rifles.

Edit: and now all EMS/Fire in the surrounding areas (mine included) are in high alert until further notice.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 7, 2013)

firefite said:


> He was also in the military and apparently has a lot of weapons from handguns to sniper rifles.



Yeah those too.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Yeah those too.



From what the news is saying he hasn't had any trouble with LEO that would alert them. Good standing with the Navy and a lot of awards from the Mavy as well.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 7, 2013)

You know this guy going around randomly shooting people would never happen in a state that allows concealed carry


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 7, 2013)

Just don't get into a Nissan in LA until he is caught...the LAPD has opened fire on two different ones already, neither of which had the suspect in them.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> You know this guy going around randomly shooting people would never happen in a state that allows concealed carry



So far he is only going after LEO and family of LEO. And technically Cali does allow CC


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Just don't get into a Nissan in LA until he is caught...the LAPD has opened fire on two different ones already, neither of which had the suspect in them.



They found his truck burnt up in the mountains already. So they don't know what vehicle he is in now. The truck was in the San Bernardino mountains.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 7, 2013)

firefite said:


> So far he is only going after LEO and family of LEO. And technically Cali does allow CC



Yeah I was being a smart ***. I've just been hearing the whole unarmed=victim waiting to happen argument so I thought it interesting this guy is capping the only folks in a state that are always armed. Although I have to admit I didn't know Cali had an official cc program.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Yeah I was being a smart ***. I've just been hearing the whole unarmed=victim waiting to happen argument so I thought it interesting this guy is capping the only folks in a state that are always armed. Although I have to admit I didn't know Cali had an official cc program.



Yeah we do. A lot of it depends on the county. Most counties will issue a CC if you have a "good cause".


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 7, 2013)

firefite said:


> So far he is only going after LEO and family of LEO. And technically Cali does allow CC



But he's also made it very clear that collateral damage that helps him attain his goal is very acceptable. Heads on swivels ladies and gents


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> But he's also made it very clear that collateral damage that helps him attain his goal is very acceptable. Heads on swivels ladies and gents



My college is right down the hill from where his truck was found. I have class at 1730 tonight


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 7, 2013)

firefite said:


> My college is right down the hill from where his truck was found. I have class at 1730 tonight



Who knows if he's even still there? 

A guy like him doesn't go up there and burn his truck out without am egress plan.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Who knows if he's even still there?
> 
> A guy like him doesn't go up there and burn his truck out without am egress plan.



Don't even know if he drove the truck up there. And one good thing the news said was "why would be burn it? We already know who he is". Could have been for a trap but I don't know lol


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 7, 2013)

firefite said:


> Don't even know if he drove the truck up there. And one good thing the news said was "why would be burn it? We already know who he is". Could have been for a trap but I don't know lol



Everything he has done has been calculated to throw people off. Like "attempting" to steal the boat in San Diego, why would he tell the owner that he was planning to skip to Mexico, and then leave him alive to tell people? Burn the truck out? I bet he has another ride or some sort of shelter near by, storm rolling in will make air support next to useless. He could be on his way anywhere while LE in the area are marshaling their strength to search for him

ETA: it wouldn't surprise me if he goes to ground for a month before he starts back up again.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Everything he has done has been calculated to throw people off. Like "attempting" to steal the boat in San Diego, why would he tell the owner that he was planning to skip to Mexico, and then leave him alive to tell people? Burn the truck out? I bet he has another ride or some sort of shelter near by, storm rolling in will make air support next to useless. He could be on his way anywhere while LE in the area are marshaling their strength to search for him
> 
> ETA: it wouldn't surprise me if he goes to ground for a month before he starts back up again.



He made it quite clear that he wants to take out cops to get his name back. Skipping to Mexico wouldn't let him do that. 

If he is in the big bear/Yucaipa/Redlands are he will get spotted fairly quickly. Those areas are a primarily white communities.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 7, 2013)

firefite said:


> He made it quite clear that he wants to take out cops to get his name back. Skipping to Mexico wouldn't let him do that.
> 
> If he is in the big bear/Yucaipa/Redlands are he will get spotted fairly quickly. Those areas are a primarily white communities.



Aye, being a 300 pound yoked out black dude makes you stand out wherever you are haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Aye, being a 300 pound yoked out black dude makes you stand out wherever you are haha



I didn't wanna be that blunt hahaha but yes


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, this blows. I'm 18, never had a girlfriend, finally ask someone out so I have a prom date, she says yes... Then find out she can't get into our prom, since she's 21 and they won't let anyone over 20 in since they can buy alcohol after wards... :angry:
This sucks, ha...


----------



## CritterNurse (Feb 7, 2013)

Robb said:


> too bad there's no snow or I'd go ride the sled for a couple hours as soon as the sun came up!



Come up to my neck of the woods. Depending on which weather report you listen to, we're expecting 18-25+ inches of snow with Nemo.


----------



## CritterNurse (Feb 7, 2013)

blittle said:


> Well, this blows. I'm 18, never had a girlfriend, finally ask someone out so I have a prom date, she says yes... Then find out she can't get into our prom, since she's 21 and they won't let anyone over 20 in since they can buy alcohol after wards... :angry:
> This sucks, ha...



Don't worry, if your school's prom was anything like mine was, you won't be missing much, and you'll have that much more money left in the bank afterwards.


----------



## Wheel (Feb 7, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> Don't worry, if your school's prom was anything like mine was, you won't be missing much, and you'll have that much more money left in the bank afterwards.



This


----------



## Engineered (Feb 8, 2013)

blittle said:


> Well, this blows. I'm 18, never had a girlfriend, finally ask someone out so I have a prom date, she says yes... Then find out she can't get into our prom, since she's 21 and they won't let anyone over 20 in since they can buy alcohol after wards... :angry:
> This sucks, ha...



Don't be mad, they wouldn't let me bring my girlfriend to prom either, something about catholic schools and 2 girls, or something, idk, anyways, prom is lame, college is far more fun


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 8, 2013)

Engineered said:


> Don't be mad, they wouldn't let me bring my girlfriend to prom either, something about* catholic schools and 2 girls,* or something, idk, anyways, prom is lame, college is far more fun




Was a cup involved?


----------



## Engineered (Feb 8, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Was a cup involved?



Strangely enough.....................no, however short haircuts and big hoop ear-rings


----------



## Wheel (Feb 8, 2013)

Engineered said:


> Strangely enough.....................no



Strangely? Does it usually involve one?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 8, 2013)

A note from the CLs... 

Tread carefully here.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 8, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Strangely? Does it usually involve one?



It's in reference to an movie trailer, back in 2006. It's a pretty disgusting clip. 
JPINFV, has been around the Internet too long. Anyways that video is a bunch of weird fetishes like scat and it's pretty gross.


----------



## Wheel (Feb 8, 2013)

Achilles said:


> It's in reference to an movie trailer, back in 2006. It's a pretty disgusting clip.
> JPINFV, has been around the Internet too long. Anyways that video is a bunch of weird fetishes like scat and it's pretty gross.



Oh I'm all too aware...


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 8, 2013)

Achilles said:


> It's in reference to an movie trailer, back in 2006. It's a pretty disgusting clip.
> JPINFV, has been around the Internet too long. Anyways that video is a bunch of weird fetishes like scat and it's pretty gross.




I wonder if I can start going by "Mr. Internet." After all, you can't stop the signal Mal.


...also if memory serves me correctly (this falls under the "What has been seen can't be unseen" category), it was more of one fetish than "many." I've also learned long ago (IIRC it was about a yellow fruit party) because someone Googled a phrase that basically had gigantic sign saying "For the sake of all that is good and holy, DO. NOT. GOOGLE. ME" that direct references was a good way to get points and the cone of shame. As such, any memes of a certain persuasion (if it was film, think Saw or Human Centipede) must be done in passing.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 8, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I wonder if I can start going by "Mr. Internet." After all, you can't stop the signal Mal.
> 
> 
> ...also if memory serves me correctly (this falls under the "What has been seen can't be unseen" category), it was more of one fetish than "many." I've also learned long ago (IIRC it was about a yellow fruit party) because someone Googled a phrase that basically had gigantic sign saying "For the sake of all that is good and holy, DO. NOT. GOOGLE. ME" that direct references was a good way to get points and the cone of shame. As such, any memes of a certain persuasion (if it was film, think Saw or Human Centipede) must be done in passing.



I'm trying to think of a smart Alec yet still comical response.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 8, 2013)

Achilles said:


> I'm trying to think of a smart Alec yet still comical response.



You could have pointed out that the character who actually said the "can't stop the signal Mal" line was actually Mr. Universe's lovebot...


----------



## Jambi (Feb 8, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> You could have pointed out that the character who actually said the "can't stop the signal Mal" line was actually Mr. Universe's lovebot...



"Miranda..."


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Tigger (Feb 8, 2013)

Downside to attending a small liberal arts school:

You can't write a public health policy paper for your political science thesis just because political science happens to be the closest thing to a public health major. 

Professor wants me to write about theories of marginalization and why proportionality is not effective in improving minority health struggles.

I want to write about prehospital use of thrombolytics in rural areas and improving access to specialty care.

He doesn't know what that is.

You can guess what happens next...


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 8, 2013)

There's an upside to going to a small liberal arts school?


/snooty STEM major.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 8, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> There's an upside to going to a small liberal arts school?
> 
> 
> /snooty STEM major.



If I knew I was interested in healthcare in high school, there is no doubt that I would have made some different decisions. But at this point (and the last few years), riding it out has been the best option.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 8, 2013)

Had an hour long meeting with a supervisor today about my career plans.

We've got a good plan set up now we just have to implement it. 

It's got to mean something that he and a few others are going out of there way to help me move along and "groom me" in their words...right?

Word on the street is I'm going to start getting interns in November and supposedly start training new-hire intermediates...scary thought.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> Had an hour long meeting with a supervisor today about my career plans.
> 
> We've got a good plan set up now we just have to implement it.
> 
> ...



That's awesome! Keep up the good work.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm stifling chuckles as I watch the set's Fire Safety Officer nod off on the couch next to me. His head keeps lolling back and forth


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 8, 2013)

What is this white stuff falling from the sky?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 8, 2013)

Chem trail remnants


----------



## exodus (Feb 8, 2013)

firefite said:


> What is this white stuff falling from the sky?



Hell... It made me late to work.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 8, 2013)

My cousin was moved to a bigger hospitals neuro ICU. No change. 

GCS of 5
No frontal lobe activity. 
100% dependent on a vent.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 8, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Downside to attending a small liberal arts school:
> 
> You can't write a public health policy paper for your political science thesis just because political science happens to be the closest thing to a public health major.
> 
> ...



I wrote about the economics of trauma care for a healthcare economics class 

Of course, I had to do a page of explanation as to what the differences between EMRs, EMTs, and paramedics are...

Liberal arts FTW my good sir!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nothing quite prepares you for the weekend like doing pushups in the snow with hail blowing in your face.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 8, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Nothing quite prepares you for the weekend like doing pushups in the snow with hail blowing in your face.



You were the one who wanted to be a fireman. Just think, you could be sitting on a street corner in your busted down ambulance, picking up skells.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 8, 2013)

Anjel said:


> My cousin was moved to a bigger hospitals neuro ICU. No change.
> 
> GCS of 5
> No frontal lobe activity.
> 100% dependent on a vent.


Sorry to hear that he hasn't improved.


----------



## Wheel (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, that thread was interesting while it lasted.


----------



## Clare (Feb 8, 2013)

Had some guy on Friday who had a traumatic amputation of one of his legs in a road crash, just thinking about that is horrible.  

Oh and apparently there will be a slot on green watch in April if I want it, I dunno, things aren't so bad where I am ...


----------



## Summit (Feb 8, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Nothing quite prepares you for the weekend like doing pushups in the snow with hail blowing in your face.



Sounds like fun!


----------



## Achilles (Feb 9, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Nothing quite prepares you for the weekend like doing pushups in the snow with hail blowing in your face.



Heard southburry, was getting like 8" per hour.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm bored. Day 3 and I think we've done 8 calls total...everyone else is getting run into the ground, not sure how we're avoiding it. This post is getting really old, only so much time can be spent watching TV...


----------



## nemedic (Feb 9, 2013)

albertaEMS said:


> Side note: Before I saw the trailer & poster for it, a friend had me convinced that the movie "28 Days Later" was about this exact topic.
> 
> I was quite confused when I kept hearing how awesome it was from my male friends. :blink:



That's funny. I thought the exact same thing as I was watching the movie.


----------



## Clare (Feb 9, 2013)

Bored out of my redheaded mind, what to do .....


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 9, 2013)

Clare said:


> Bored out of my redheaded mind, what to do .....



Always a dangerous question, especially if it immediately follows a payday....

Today launches the last five days of teaching protocol update class, next Sunday they launch, time for a short breather after that .


----------



## Outbac1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Blizzard today. Already 20cm (8in) down and high winds gusting 80 - 100 kph (50-60mph). Should make going to work tonight fun. Another 15 - 20cm expected. Oh well could always be worse. I could be in Boston.


----------



## CritterNurse (Feb 9, 2013)

I just got home. I sat up at the firehouse all night with another EMT in case we got any calls. Both of us were there of our own free-will. It was a very uneventful night. Heard all sorts of calls for neighboring communities, but no tones after sunset.

The bad news? I had to wade through snow drifts that were above my waist almost the entire length of my driveway, and then kick the snow away from the front door so I could open it to get inside.

I've now been up for over 24 hours, and as soon as I wind down, I'll be in for a good long sleep.   

-_- zZzZzZ


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 9, 2013)

Although I don't like the winter months I do love the fact that our population increases almost 2 times which means we add on more units. In order staff those extra units the company offers double time. 

Winter time = twice my normal EMT rate


----------



## Aprz (Feb 9, 2013)

nemedic said:


> That's funny. I thought the exact same thing as I was watching the movie.


I thought 28 days later was a very boring movie. I like 28 weeks later better.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 9, 2013)

Posted in the middle of nowhere again...

I think we've run all of 8 calls this week, last night shift then back to days. I don't get how you rural guys do it. I'm ready to shoot myself out of boredom.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 9, 2013)

Robb said:


> Posted in the middle of nowhere again...
> 
> I think we've run all of 8 calls this week, last night shift then back to days. I don't get how you rural guys do it. I'm ready to shoot myself out of boredom.



Take your school work, videogame machine, etc and get paid to do that. 

Now and again you will be interrupted by a call. Try not to let that affect you too much when you go back to whatever hobby or career advancement activity you are being paid for.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 9, 2013)

Robb said:


> Posted in the middle of nowhere again...
> 
> I think we've run all of 8 calls this week, last night shift then back to days. I don't get how you rural guys do it. I'm ready to shoot myself out of boredom.



I wish... I haven't posted in weeks... If I do I'm usually chugging coffee, reading emtlife or studying. Used to bring my laptop but don't get to post enough to use it anymore.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 9, 2013)

*sigh* we have been getting 8 calls per day. It's definitely interfering with my study time.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 9, 2013)

Robb said:


> Posted in the middle of nowhere again...
> 
> I think we've run all of 8 calls this week, last night shift then back to days. I don't get how you rural guys do it. I'm ready to shoot myself out of boredom.



I'm working on a TV set and the show is about interior decorating. I've been on the set since the 29th of January with 2 days off between then and now. I've had one patient. 

I feel you, bro


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 9, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm working on a TV set and the show is about interior decorating. I've been on the set since the 29th of January with 2 days off between then and now. I've had one patient.
> 
> I feel you, bro



Someone cut their finger while gluing up wallpaper?


----------



## Hunter (Feb 9, 2013)

Starting off the night good, ams hypoglycemic, respiratory distress pediatric, only two hours into my shift


----------



## Outbac1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Gotta love it. Snowing, blowing, white outs,streets not plowed, driveways full of snow. I keep telling myself "I love working in winter".
5 calls tonight so far. A shoulder pain x 1 week, DOA, SOB pneumonia, Local transfer, OD chlorthalidone. 
 C'mon 6 o'clock. Then 4 days off.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 10, 2013)

Never realized how much nice weather we have here in SoCal. When it gets to 50-60 degrees everyone is bundled up in huge heavy jackets and trying not to go outside. 

Then we look at other states and see them in short sleeve shirts in 50 degree weather haha


----------



## Wheel (Feb 10, 2013)

Just had my first code since I started here four months ago. It's been a long time coming.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 10, 2013)

After seeing this on youtube I really want to do an EMS version :rofl: (I know there is already an EMS version) 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YETVpKSgV5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 10, 2013)

Finally got pulled back into town, still only done one call in 8 hours. There's a pub crawl tonight so I'm sure we will pick up in a little while.

Been working on getting back into a hook to finish my BS so got some research done for that, still deciding what Program I want to go with.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> Finally got pulled back into town, still only done one call in 8 hours. There's a pub crawl tonight so I'm sure we will pick up in a little while.
> 
> Been working on getting back into a hook to finish my BS so got some research done for that, still deciding what Program I want to go with.



That's a nice break. I'm at 3 for the night. Way slow for us and its been like this 2 nights now. 

And the lesson of the night is trying to light Everclear on fire by spraying it from your mouth is a bad idea


----------



## Outbac1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well no more calls. Got home. The streets are not plowed but not drifted in too bad. In 2 hrs it will be 24hrs since a plow went by the house. 

Tee shirts in 50F? But of course. You see people wearing shorts here at 40F and below. I do 90% of my calls in winter without my coat, just a short sleeve shirt. If you want to grow old you gotta learn to be tough.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 10, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> That's a nice break. I'm at 3 for the night. Way slow for us and its been like this 2 nights now.
> 
> And the lesson of the night is trying to light Everclear on fire by spraying it from your mouth is a bad idea



Yea we did like 3 calls total and got cancelled off of one. hah. I think our grand total was ~10 in 48 hours (4x12), only transported about half of those, usually average 8-10 a shift...everyone else was busy just not us. 

Have 8 hours off then 8 hours on this afternoon with my new partner then 3 days off. Didn't get hosed by the shift change too bad. My old partner, on the other hand, gets to do 8x12, poor planning on his part!

Every time my new partner has picked up OT with me or visa versa we've been super slow, I hope that doesn't continue when we're permanent partners...I'm sure the two of us will find something fun to do to pass the time though. Too bad she's leaving in a month for another job


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 10, 2013)

Anybody deliver any babies durring the blizzard


----------



## Aprz (Feb 10, 2013)

I am soooo bored!


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 10, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Anybody deliver any babies durring the blizzard



The real question is, how many babies will be born nine months from now?


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 10, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Anybody deliver any babies durring the blizzard



I would imagine it's physiologically impossible. Once we get below about 60* (And this is all theory, temperatures lower than that are barely hospitable for humans) I would assume the amniotic fluid freezes thus stopping time for the baby and preventing them from being delivered.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> Posted in the middle of nowhere again...
> 
> I think we've run all of 8 calls this week, last night shift then back to days. I don't get how you rural guys do it. I'm ready to shoot myself out of boredom.



Welcome to my world, I haven't ran a single call all day and I've managed to spend over $300...

Although, I did go assist another unit in restraining a schizophrenic who decided it would be a good idea to do acid and go for a swim in the ocean, that was interesting.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Feb 10, 2013)

No babies in the blizzard but some guy put his hand through the snow blower (while it was running)...lost his finger. We couldn't find it either. But it wasn't all that bad, he lost just the tip of one and cut the other one.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 10, 2013)

DeepFreeze said:


> No babies in the blizzard but some guy put his hand through the snow blower (while it was running)...lost his finger. We couldn't find it either. But it wasn't all that bad, he lost just the tip of one and cut the other one.



Happens every year.  I'm amazed that people think it's an okay idea to stuff their hand into a running snowblower.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 10, 2013)

I just saw a heavy set black man on Cops. Ergo, it must be Chris Dorner. Granted, it's TV, but it's a much better match than the 2 Hispanic women or the white dude that the LAPD and Torrence PD tried to murder earlier this week.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 10, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I just saw a heavy set black man on Cops. Ergo, it must be Chris Dorner. Granted, it's TV, but it's a much better match than the 2 Hispanic women or the white dude that the LAPD and Torrence PD tried to murder earlier this week.



Well from what the news was saying (everyone trusts the news) the 2 ladies were driving their truck slowly with their headlights on. Granted they shouldn't have started shooting right away (I do understand why they did) but it was a little suspicious.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 10, 2013)

firefite said:


> Well from what the news was saying (everyone trusts the news) the 2 ladies were driving their truck slowly with their headlights on. Granted they shouldn't have started shooting right away (I do understand why they did) but it was a little suspicious.




The 2 ladies were delivering newspapers, which makes it completely reasonable if they end up pulling into a driveway because they won't be shining the headlights into people's houses. It still doesn't change the fact that if it was anyone but at least 7 police officers who opened fire on a truck (and "truck" is about all that matches), they'd be facing attempted murder charges. Instead, all those 7 officers are going to get is a paid vacation.

As it stands now, the police are more dangerous to the general public than Christopher Dorner ever was.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 10, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> The 2 ladies were delivering newspapers, which makes it completely reasonable if they end up pulling into a driveway because they won't be shining the headlights into people's houses. It still doesn't change the fact that if it was anyone but at least 7 police officers who opened fire on a truck (and "truck" is about all that matches), they'd be facing attempted murder charges. Instead, all those 7 officers are going to get is a paid vacation.
> 
> As it stands now, the police are more dangerous to the general public than Christopher Dorner ever was.



Agree 100% on the second part. And now rumors are floating around that customs and border patrol are using drones to hunt him down. This should get interesting. 

However I've never seen anyone delivering newspapers that pull into drive ways. The ones I've seen always just toss them from the car into the driveway/front yard.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 10, 2013)

firefite said:


> Agree 100% on the second part. And now rumors are floating around that customs and border patrol are using drones to hunt him down. This should get interesting.



I think it's confirmed. I want to believe (and will believe until otherwise reported) that by "hunting him down" they mean "flying over vast expanses of nothingness using FLIR" and not "arm hellfire missile... fire!" I'm not personally against such... limited... uses of drone surveillance.  



> However I've never seen anyone delivering newspapers that pull into drive ways. The ones I've seen always just toss them from the car into the driveway/front yard.



To be fair, I'm generally not awake at that hour of the morning, but back in the late 90s when my family received a daily paper, it was a bunch of people standing in the back of a truck with high wood walls. However, again, the problem is blatantly opening up into the rear of a truck, regardless of how suspicious it may appear.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 10, 2013)

Looking for an interesting watch on Netflix? Check out "the green wing" it's a British comedy that's a little like an R rated scrubs.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 10, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I think it's confirmed. I want to believe (and will believe until otherwise reported) that by "hunting him down" they mean "flying over vast expanses of nothingness using FLIR" and not "arm hellfire missile... fire!" I'm not personally against such... limited... uses of drone surveillance.
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, I'm generally not awake at that hour of the morning, but back in the late 90s when my family received a daily paper, it was a bunch of people standing in the back of a truck with high wood walls. However, again, the problem is blatantly opening up into the rear of a truck, regardless of how suspicious it may appear.



I'm shocked with how many bullet holes were in the truck and how neither of them was critically hit. 

Back of the truck looked like it got hit with bird shot. 

I guess my week night plans of hiking in the mountains alone will have to wait until another day


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 10, 2013)

makes me think of


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 10, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I think it's confirmed. I want to believe (and will believe until otherwise reported) that by "hunting him down" they mean "flying over vast expanses of nothingness using FLIR" and not "arm hellfire missile... fire!" I'm not personally against such... limited... uses of drone surveillance.
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, I'm generally not awake at that hour of the morning, but back in the late 90s when my family received a daily paper, it was a bunch of people standing in the back of a truck with high wood walls. However, again, the problem is blatantly opening up into the rear of a truck, regardless of how suspicious it may appear.



The guy that delivers the paper to my condo building (who is the most reliable paper delivery guy ever fyi) is a young African American guy name Lawrence. He runs in, runs up one stairway while hurling papers in every direction out of a big bag he carries. Runs across the upper floor at full speed then runs down the far staircase and then runs all the way back out. All of this at 4am. The first time I saw him do it all I could think was, wow some sleepy redneck is going to unload a 30 round clip on this poor kid one day and this being Texas they probably won't even send an officer.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, we already know who is going to play Dorner in the movie..

Christopher Dorner





LL Cool J


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 11, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Well, we already know who is going to play Dorner in the movie..
> 
> Christopher Dorner
> 
> ...



When I first saw his picture on the news that's exactly who I thought they were talking about :rofl:


----------



## Aidey (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks they look a lot alike.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 11, 2013)

First call of the new shift bid with my new partner was a witnessed arrest. BLS within 3.5 minutes of him hitting the ground, we showed up and got the first defib on board within 5. 

VF -> slow PEA at 40 x2 -> PEA at 150 -> VF x2 -> ST and maintained it, hasn't rearrested. 100% occluded circumflex. Epi x3, narcan x2, 300 mg amio bolus and a 150 drip, had to restrain him in the back because he started grabbing for the King and IV/IO lines. Wanted to sedate him but he was profoundly hypotensive at 70/P and didn't have time to hang dope then sedate him in the 3 mile transport. GCS of 7 upon arrival to the ED (1/1/5), PERRL, fighting the vent ETCO2 of 30 (down from ~45 intra-arrest). Docs gave him a good prognosis. Hoping I'll be able to go see him on Thursday when I work and potentially even have a conversation with him. 

Wanted to kick myself for not getting our hypothermia protocol instituted, just didn't have time and somehow ended up with two basics in the back with me because the only I was the operator. Nothing against basics but I'm trying to capture a 12-lead, start a second line, hang amio, hang dope, draw and give versed, place the continuous temp probe for the MRx and get ice packs in place. Just didn't have time. All I got done was the IV (already had an IO) amio drip and the 12-lead. 

12-lead showed massive depression in the lateral leads. Should've done a 15 and activated the STEMI protocol but see the above paragraph about time.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 11, 2013)

saw this on FB o.o


----------



## Clare (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd say the Paramedic hiding out of view is going to get suffocated with a bio hazard bag for making his partner clean the ambulance






Therefore, to avoid future legal complications, I shall be going to bed


----------



## Hunter (Feb 11, 2013)

Clare said:


> I'd say the Paramedic hiding out of view is going to get suffocated with a bio hazard bag for making his partner clean the ambulance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weirdo's form the lower half of the world... bench is on the wrong side of the ambulance.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 11, 2013)

Clare said:


> I'd say the Paramedic hiding out of view is going to get suffocated with a bio hazard bag for making his partner clean the ambulance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't tell if you're tiny or the Ambulance is huge


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think we may pull off a no hitter for this shift. Over halfway done and no calls.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 11, 2013)

Last shift, my partner and I were talking and I stated how I had actually never had a femur fracture / used the traction splint, despite being in EMS as long as I have.



Low and behold, 10 hours later, head on MVC with a femur fracture.  Sadly traction splint was a no go, but man did I fix him up GOOD with fentanyl, traction splint wouldn't have added anything.  Infact, the physician cleared me giving 300 mcg of Fent...  even though all I wanted was 100 more fent + 2mg Versed.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 11, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I can't tell if you're tiny or the Ambulance is huge



looking at the stretcher, I say she's tiny



shfd739 said:


> I think we may pull off a no hitter for this shift. Over halfway done and no calls.



You're about to get :censored::censored::censored::censored: on after that comment.


----------



## SeanEddy (Feb 11, 2013)

Linuss said:


> Last shift, my partner and I were talking and I stated how I had actually never had a femur fracture / used the traction splint, despite being in EMS as long as I have.
> 
> 
> 
> Low and behold, 10 hours later, head on MVC with a femur fracture.  Sadly traction splint was a no go, but man did I fix him up GOOD with fentanyl, traction splint wouldn't have added anything.  Infact, the physician cleared me giving 300 mcg of Fent...  even though all I wanted was 100 more fent + 2mg Versed.



We don't even carry 300 Fent. Sounds like a good call.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hunter said:


> looking at the stretcher, I say she's tiny
> 
> 
> 
> You're about to get :censored::censored::censored::censored: on after that comment.



Nah lol. Only have 4hrs left of an unplanned backwards 24. That means time for 2 calls.


----------



## Wheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Just had my first code since I started here four months ago. It's been a long time coming.



Followed closely by a gsw induced trauma code. Haha so much for running my big mouth


----------



## Jambi (Feb 11, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I can't tell if you're tiny or the Ambulance is huge



It's the little ones you've got to watch out for. They're always underestimated.

Now me at 6'4", sometimes i wish i was that small when in the back of a unit.


----------



## Wheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> Finally got pulled back into town, still only done one call in 8 hours. There's a pub crawl tonight so I'm sure we will pick up in a little while.
> 
> Been working on getting back into a hook to finish my BS so got some research done for that, still deciding what Program I want to go with.



In ems or something else?


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 11, 2013)

SeanEddy said:


> We don't even carry 300 Fent. Sounds like a good call.



300mcg Fent, 10mg Versed is the standard for most medics in our drug pouches.


Used to also have 10mg Morphine too, but now only the supervisors and APPs carry Morphine due to the shortage.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 11, 2013)

Sounds like us. Each medic has 10mg versed and 400mcg of fent. So, you can always grab your partner's narcs for more if you need it.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 11, 2013)

Similar here. We keep 750mcg Fent and 20mg of morphine, Valium, and versed on our box. Have only ran out of Fent once


----------



## Jambi (Feb 11, 2013)

Only have 20mg Morphine and 40mg versed on a unit.


----------



## SeanEddy (Feb 11, 2013)

200mcg Fent, 20mg Versed, 4mg Ativan for us...


----------



## SeanEddy (Feb 11, 2013)

30mg Morphine too....


----------



## Clare (Feb 11, 2013)

I am 5'10" and can stand up inside the ambulance just fine.

Here each Paramedic carries 40 mg of morphine, 400 mcg of fentanyl and I believe 30 mg of midazolam.  

Intensive Care Paramedic carries these plus 400 mg of ketamine.

I reckon it's easier to hit the patient with the entonox cylinder


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 11, 2013)

SeanEddy said:


> 30mg Morphine too....



Jerk.


But we use more in one week than you use in months


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 11, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Similar here. We keep 750mcg Fent and 20mg of morphine, Valium, and versed on our box. Have only ran out of Fent once



I've got 750 of fent, 25 of Versed, 25 of Ativan, and like 600 of ketamine.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 11, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Well, we already know who is going to play Dorner in the movie..
> 
> Christopher Dorner
> 
> ...



If I was LL, I would be flying my butt out of LA as fast I could and be hiding out in NYC.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 11, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> If I was LL, I would be flying my butt out of LA as fast I could and be hiding out in NYC.



It'll be a while before he'll be "Goin' back to Cali"

http://youtu.be/FdizL4on-Rc


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 11, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I've got 750 of fent, 25 of Versed, 25 of Ativan, and like 600 of ketamine.



What are you using the ketamine for? There's been talk here of us getting it for sedation and analgesia as a first line. Who knows though. 

I've got 600 of fentanyl, 40 of morphine and 40 of versed.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 11, 2013)

Clare said:


> I am 5'10" and can stand up inside the ambulance just fine.
> 
> Here each Paramedic carries 40 mg of morphine, 400 mcg of fentanyl and I believe 30 mg of midazolam.
> 
> ...



I'm 5'11" if I stand up straight I hit my head on the cealing. You guys have some big ambulances.


----------



## rescue1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Once as a new EMT, I managed to simultaneously hit my head (5'11") and the head of my 1 year old patient on the roof of the ambulance. Thank god it was the semi-flexible fluorescent lights the baby hit.

Oh yeah, and the mom was watching. 

Whoops.


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 11, 2013)

Went on my first ride along today. Went with a rural area, thinking I'd just get my feet wet, because it wouldn't be busy. Was there 5 hours, because I went after school.
2 hours with a schizo patient, then 2 hours on a 4 car accident- 1 DOA (ejected from car and then got hit by another car), 1 expected, and 2 immediate. 
There was already 2 engines, so they worked the immediates and we got the expected...
I am now 100% sure that I will be completely happy if I continue with EMS. 
They said I'm welcome back anytime, because they haven't been on more than 2 calls a day in a few months and they had 6 total today.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 11, 2013)

blittle said:


> 2 calls a day in a few months and they had 6 total today.



I'd shoot myself. 


Glad you enjoyed your ride along!


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> I'd shoot myself.
> 
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your ride along!


Haha, like I said, it's a real rural area. I think our town has all of 1,600 people and there's 2 stations, so... 
It was also weird weather here in Phoenix area today. We had graupel (what the news called it, it's snow/ rain that forms a hail-ish mix, but isn't hail, IDK, haha) and there was a ton of accidents.
I'm still stumped on how the guy got ejected. Windshield wasn't broken and he was laying 10 ft away or so.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 11, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Weirdo's form the lower half of the world... bench is on the wrong side of the ambulance.



It's not even a bench! It's an old school ferno cot that does not even have height adjustment. I did a ridealong last year and we used it when we had two pediatric rugby injuries, had to get a big ramp to get it out. 

The regular stryker cots that they have though, now those things rock. If you can't have a power cot than the M1 system seems like pretty good alternative. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhsIHoSgP_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> What are you using the ketamine for? There's been talk here of us getting it for sedation and analgesia as a first line. Who knows though.
> 
> I've got 600 of fentanyl, 40 of morphine and 40 of versed.



I carry 750 fent, 60 midaz, 40 morph, 400 ketamine, 4 sl Ativan in my narc pouch.

We use ketamine for RSI, pain management and procedural sedation.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Feb 11, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> It'll be a while before he'll be "Goin' back to Cali"
> 
> http://youtu.be/FdizL4on-Rc



naw, i don't so


----------



## Hunter (Feb 11, 2013)

Tigger said:


> It's not even a bench! It's an old school ferno cot that does not even have height adjustment. I did a ridealong last year and we used it when we had two pediatric rugby injuries, had to get a big ramp to get it out.
> 
> The regular stryker cots that they have though, now those things rock. If you can't have a power cot than the M1 system seems like pretty good alternative. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhsIHoSgP_M[/YOUTUBE]



No no, on the left of the picture, behind where the driver would be. Can't see it anymore... Think someone decided to hide it. >.>


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 11, 2013)

Linuss said:


> 300mcg Fent, 10mg Versed is the standard for most medics in our drug pouches.
> 
> 
> Used to also have 10mg Morphine too, but now only the supervisors and APPs carry Morphine due to the shortage.





n7lxi said:


> Sounds like us. Each medic has 10mg versed and 400mcg of fent. So, you can always grab your partner's narcs for more if you need it.





PoeticInjustice said:


> Similar here. We keep 750mcg Fent and 20mg of morphine, Valium, and versed on our box. Have only ran out of Fent once





Clare said:


> I am 5'10" and can stand up inside the ambulance just fine.
> 
> Here each Paramedic carries 40 mg of morphine, 400 mcg of fentanyl and I believe 30 mg of midazolam.
> 
> ...





lightsandsirens5 said:


> I've got 750 of fent, 25 of Versed, 25 of Ativan, and like 600 of ketamine.





Robb said:


> What are you using the ketamine for? There's been talk here of us getting it for sedation and analgesia as a first line. Who knows though.
> 
> I've got 600 of fentanyl, 40 of morphine and 40 of versed.





Medic Tim said:


> I carry 750 fent, 60 midaz, 40 morph, 400 ketamine, 4 sl Ativan in my narc pouch.
> 
> We use ketamine for RSI, pain management and procedural sedation.



Toppers


----------



## Tigger (Feb 12, 2013)

Hunter said:


> No no, on the left of the picture, behind where the driver would be. Can't see it anymore... Think someone decided to hide it. >.>



Yea, that's what I mean. Instead of a bench the attendant sits on a second cot. There are lap belts mounted to the wall.







More pics and credit to: http://www.111emergency.co.nz/D-E/EQA862.htm


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 12, 2013)

Robb said:


> What are you using the ketamine for? There's been talk here of us getting it for sedation and analgesia as a first line. Who knows though.
> 
> I've got 600 of fentanyl, 40 of morphine and 40 of versed.



Currently only RSI.  :-(

There is some talk about possibly thinking about considering the idea of looking into using it for analgesia. *fingers crossed*


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 12, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Yea, that's what I mean. Instead of a bench the attendant sits on a second cot. There are lap belts mounted to the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks pretty roomy. I just don't like the LP being free to fly around...


----------



## Hunter (Feb 12, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Looks pretty roomy. I just don't like the LP being free to fly around...



Well there's lap belts so I guess you can use that?


----------



## Tigger (Feb 12, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Looks pretty roomy. I just don't like the LP being free to fly around...



The crew I was with strapped the LP to the secondary cot with one of the seatbelts. The newer units apparently have mounts towards the front and better equipment storage.

About a year ago I left for NZ for six months, take me back!


----------



## Aidey (Feb 12, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Yea, that's what I mean. Instead of a bench the attendant sits on a second cot. There are lap belts mounted to the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The original point still stands. It's all FUBAR from things being switched around.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 12, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Well there's lap belts so I guess you can use that?



Lap belts are fine, but I like a good 'ol purpose-built mount when there's one available, I guess.


Re: cot on the wrong side -- 
Yep, the whole box is reversed.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 12, 2013)

Aidey said:


> The original point still stands. It's all FUBAR from things being switched around.



Oh yea. I just thought it was weird to see two cots next to each other like that, makes it even stranger for us.


----------



## Clare (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes we have an old style trolley bed so we can take two patients if required, I don't like it and would prefer a proper bench.

To clarify, if I stand up in the box my head touches the roof, in the new camper boxes I can fully stand up they are very tall


----------



## Hunter (Feb 12, 2013)

Clare said:


> Yes we have an old style trolley bed so we can take two patients if required, I don't like it and would prefer a proper bench.
> 
> To clarify, if I stand up in the box my head touches the roof, in the new camper boxes I can fully stand up they are very tall


 

We just sit em in the bench or if they're on a backboard strap the backboard to the bench.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 12, 2013)

Apparent the medic to RN program I am applying to in July l doesn't treat their medics very well. They give preference to the LPNs. 

Surprise surprise


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 12, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Apparent the medic to RN program I am applying to in July l doesn't treat their medics very well. They give preference to the LPNs.
> 
> Surprise surprise



This could possibly be due to the past paramedics demeanor...

I've had many acquaintances say the best thing you can do in nursing school is not let them know you're a medic.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 12, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> This could possibly be due to the past paramedics demeanor...
> 
> I've had many acquaintances say the best thing you can do in nursing school is not let them know you're a medic.



Well there is stuff like the make the medics lay on the floor and do their assessments and the LPNs get beds. 

But then the college itself does it as well. My friend was admitted to the program. Enrolled in classes. And a week into class he was kicked out because a LPN signed up late. So she got the class and he has to take it next semester maybe. 

The way my timing works out, I may be able just to do a traditional BSN program in the same amount of time.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm about to inflict blunt trauma to my head if this MOI lecture doesn't end soon.


----------



## exodus (Feb 12, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Well there is stuff like the make the medics lay on the floor and do their assessments and the LPNs get beds.
> 
> But then the college itself does it as well. My friend was admitted to the program. Enrolled in classes. And a week into class he was kicked out because a LPN signed up late. So she got the class and he has to take it next semester maybe.
> 
> The way my timing works out, I may be able just to do a traditional BSN program in the same amount of time.



Unless they have a valid reason, that would be a lawsuit and a case being opened up to the accreditation boards for being discriminatory on their admissions.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 12, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I'm about to inflict blunt trauma to my head if this MOI lecture doesn't end soon.



MOI....oh joy.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 12, 2013)

First video with GoPro

[YOUTUBE]D54I68elK88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tigger (Feb 12, 2013)

Got a grant through my college to attend EMS Today in DC for free! Airfare and conference fee taken care of and I can stay with a friend in DC for free.

Of course I also got an invitation to test/interview with the place I really want to work this summer on the same day I leave. Grrr....


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 12, 2013)

If you do all of the work to get your sibling a job in a well-respected ED, is it customary to take their first month's pay... h34r:


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 12, 2013)

Time for another 2 weeks of work in the middle of nowhere (oil fields)


----------



## CANDawg (Feb 12, 2013)

Current desire to study level: About -6 out of 10. 

Ugh.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 12, 2013)

My hospital is on the news!


----------



## Achilles (Feb 12, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> My hospital is on the news!



Did you fornicate with a nurse?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 12, 2013)

jpinfv said:


> my hospital is on the news!



llumc?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 12, 2013)

firefite said:


> llumc?




All of the reports I've seen so far says they're taking the officers to ARMC, but I haven't seen any helicopters yet. If I see the peds intern, I'm going to poke him since he has a voice pager for deliveries... the same voice pager the trauma activations/alerts go through.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 12, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> All of the reports I've seen so far says they're taking the officers to ARMC, but I haven't seen any helicopters yet. If I see the peds intern, I'm going to poke him since he has a voice pager for deliveries... the same voice pager the trauma activations/alerts go through.



The news was reporting that 2 helicopters landed at LLUMC and many law enforcement cars were arriving at LLUMC with lights and sirens and that security is very tight right now.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 12, 2013)

Haha... YES! We had our ambulance bay locked down for a time, but no one has landed yet and now almost everyone is gone. I guess that's the nice thing about not having a cardiothoracic service here.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 12, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Haha... YES! We had our ambulance bay locked down for a time, but no one has landed yet and now almost everyone is gone. I guess that's the nice thing about not having a cardiothoracic service here.



Is ARMC a level 1 or 2 trauma?

And LLUMC is closer to where all the action is going on (doesn't really make a difference when you are flying).


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 12, 2013)

Level 2... mostly because we don't have a chest service from what I understand. We do have neuro and general surg residency, so we have surgeons (both residents and attendings) in house 24/7. In general, level 1 vs level 2 isn't going to make a destination difference anyways.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 12, 2013)

The pure amount of resources that California has for Law Enforcement/Fire/EMS is amazing. 

Local ambulance company put together a strike team of ambulances who are responding up to the mountains.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 12, 2013)

firefite said:


> The pure amount of resources that California has for Law Enforcement/Fire/EMS is amazing.
> 
> Local ambulance company put together a strike team of ambulances who are responding up to the mountains.



Live feed of the incident
http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...r-LAPD-Manhunt-Search-Big-Bear-190902721.html


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 12, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Live feed of the incident
> http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...r-LAPD-Manhunt-Search-Big-Bear-190902721.html



And possibly another sheriff officer killed in the shoot out


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 12, 2013)

firefite said:


> And possibly another sheriff officer killed in the shoot out



Haven't heard that yet on the live feed, but they haven't heard anything from the hospitals yet.

EDIT: They just mentioned it on the live feed...reportedly it was the officer transported to LLUMC.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 12, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> EDIT: They just mentioned it on the live feed...reportedly it was the officer transported to LLUMC.




That's why you should come to County!

/I keed, I keed.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 12, 2013)

What the heck is going on? Deputies getting killed? 

I can't open those links on my phone....


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 12, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> What the heck is going on? Deputies getting killed?
> 
> I can't open those links on my phone....



Dorner's having a standoff with PD in the woods, I think. Anybody from the area know more?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 12, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Dorner's having a standoff with PD in the woods, I think. Anybody from the area know more?



That's correct. Stolen truck in Big bear. Officers got in a shoot out with Dorner (possibly). Suspect got away and is held up in a cabin. Shoot out occurred and 2 sheriff officers were injured (possibly one killed). Both were flown to a level 1 trauma center. 

SWAT operations are still going on. All 3 highways into the city were closed down. All vehicles coming down from big bear were being searched at gun point. 

Sniper rifle, smoke grenades, assult rifles, and silencers were said to be in the stolen truck.

EDIT: the cabin that the suspect is in is now on fire.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 12, 2013)

I wonder if he managed to get away and ended up in my hometown, San Bernarghetto.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 12, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I wonder if he managed to get away and ended up in my hometown, San Bernarghetto.



I highly doubt he is going to get away. Shots are still being fired- reportedly.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 12, 2013)

I heard that the shoot out with Dorner took a bizarre turn. Apparently a flying saucer showed up and dropped off two Elvis clones with laser beams and rhinestone shoes who proceeded to do battle with a magical Jewish Shaolin monk. Then the monk and Dorner ran off to Hawaii in the flying saucer and got gay married. Just what I'm hearing.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 12, 2013)

Is it the weekend yet :wacko:


----------



## Achilles (Feb 12, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Is it the weekend yet :wacko:



Excuse me, but I have a question for you... :mellow:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 12, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Is it the weekend yet :wacko:



I feel you....good grief. I'm pulling a ton of hours this week. My weekend is coming on Thursday/Friday though. Getting close!


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yahoo article just said that they found dorners body still in the cabin after being engulfed in flames..


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 12, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I feel you....good grief. I'm pulling a ton of hours this week. My weekend is coming on Thursday/Friday though. Getting close!



My body feels broken. Can barely walk. Thank god I have monday off next week for the 3 day weekend.



Achilles said:


> Excuse me, but I have a question for you... :mellow:



I may have an answer? I don't follow the sarcasm on that one?


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 12, 2013)

blittle said:


> Yahoo article just said that they found dorners body still in the cabin after being engulfed in flames..



I have that straight from an SBSO deputy's mouth as well.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 12, 2013)

*walks into room and begins stacking sand bags in a wall*
*stack*
*stack*
*stack*
*stack*
*stack*
*stack*
*stands behind wall*

So I have a friend who wasn't smart enough to be a medic and had to settle for nursing. Anybody have any suggestions on good nursing forums or sites where he can start researching interesting jobs. 

*ducks behind wall*


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 12, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> *walks into rooms and begins stacking sand bags in a wall*
> *stack*
> *stack*
> *stack*
> ...



www.allnurses.com


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 12, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> *walks into room and begins stacking sand bags in a wall*
> *stack*
> *stack*
> *stack*
> ...



Ahh I see what you did there.

http://www.nurse-anesthesia.org/forum.php - Awesome forum for CRNAs

Tell him to stay far far away from this website.... I'm kidding. Kinda h34r:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 12, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> *walks into room and begins stacking sand bags in a wall*
> *stack*
> *stack*
> *stack*
> ...



Walls won't stop me...neither will sandbags.

h34r:


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 12, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> www.allnurses.com



Yep, they sure love EMS there....


----------



## Tigger (Feb 13, 2013)

To lighten the mood here:

What finals week at my school looks like in the library.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeXa4cHI4fg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 13, 2013)

Tigger said:


> To lighten the mood here:
> 
> What finals week at my school looks like in the library.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeXa4cHI4fg[/YOUTUBE]



Jealous...


----------



## Achilles (Feb 13, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> I may have an answer? I don't follow the sarcasm on that one?


No sarcasm at all. Just wondering how you like training so far and what does your PT involve, I assume you do PT everyday right?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 13, 2013)

Achilles said:


> No sarcasm at all. Just wondering how you like training so far and what does your PT involve, I assume you do PT everyday right?



Running, walking, jogging, push ups, picking stuff up and putting stuff down. I'm assuming haha


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 13, 2013)

firefite said:


> Running, walking, jogging, push ups, picking stuff up and putting stuff down. I'm assuming haha



That, and push ups. Then running stairs. Then, more push ups.

If its anything like mine was. Judging by the amount of pain he is constantly in, it sounds identical  :lol:


----------



## Achilles (Feb 13, 2013)

firefite said:


> Running, walking, jogging, push ups, picking stuff up and putting stuff down. I'm assuming haha


----------



## Tigger (Feb 13, 2013)

firefite said:


> Jealous...



Haven't seen one with more people in it yet, and we only have 2000 students!


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 13, 2013)

blittle said:


> Yahoo article just said that they found dorners body still in the cabin after being engulfed in flames..



The official word is still no search conducted, no body recovered yet.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 13, 2013)

Achilles said:


> No sarcasm at all. Just wondering how you like training so far and what does your PT involve, I assume you do PT everyday right?



Never loved something I hate so much.

We do it 2-3times a week. Calisthenics and high rep (20-30) dumbbell exercises followed by running.

We also do a day a week of PT in full turnout gear with an SCBA on and run a tough obstacle course of firefighting events. (thank god its winter)


----------



## Kaput (Feb 13, 2013)

KEVD18 said:


> so anyway, could everybody please post one of the following in this thread:
> 
> shoe size
> last digit of your license plate
> ...



10.5
Z
15"
Coca-Cola
Family Guy


----------



## Achilles (Feb 13, 2013)

KEVD18 said:


> shoe size
> last digit of your license plate
> diagonal dimension of your primary television
> your favorite carbonated beverage
> your preferance between the simpsons and family guy


13
Either a 5 or a 2
22.5
Coca Cola
Gigity


----------



## Achilles (Feb 13, 2013)

KEVD18 said:


> you want to know the motivation behind it?
> 
> its a rebuttal to any moderator thats ever stormed into a thread and demanded that a free floating discussion that was still within the rules be brought "bank on topic". so i started this thread that has no topic. you could post up the ingrediant list to a random package selected from your cupboard and it would be perfectly relevant. there is no conceivable way this thread could be off topic.



We have been on topic a few times and usually a CL will come in and yell at us to get back on topic, I disagree with them because we will eventually gradually get back on topic. Also if you mention the "g" word you will get a warning lol.
But I gave up trolling for lent...


----------



## Aidey (Feb 13, 2013)

Why are people quoting 3 year old posts?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 13, 2013)

Aidey said:


> Why are people quoting 3 year old posts?




Is 3 year old necroposts to off topicty for the off topic thread?


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 13, 2013)

KEVD18 said:


> this is a thread that has no specific topic. since it has no specific topic, it is absolutely impossible for us to be off topic. please feel free to chime in with whatever you darn well feel like. lyrics of your favorite song, the weather where you are, a detailed play by play of your last call, the contents of your left pocket. anything. lets just let it flow. remember, since there is no main topic to begin with, at no point can this thread ever be off topic, so we'll have none of that "lets stay on topic" business. cant be done. there isnt one. of course, all other rules apply. lets see how long we can keep thing going.
> 
> so, to begin this completely topicless thread, its raining right now, im watching house and am considering a snack of some kind.
> 
> tell me something random from your life today, or anything else.



Great thread!


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 13, 2013)

Tigger said:


> To lighten the mood here:
> 
> What finals week at my school looks like in the library.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeXa4cHI4fg[/YOUTUBE]



Dude, don't you have finals week every 3 weeks? 

But, yes, jealous. Very.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 13, 2013)

Is it bad that at 8 o'clock at night all I want to do is lie in bed and read a book?

I am just exhausted.

You guys ever have days like that? Those days when, even though you weren't particularly busy, you just seem to be mentally fried.


----------



## Clare (Feb 13, 2013)

Some lady told me that "last time the ambulance drivers gave me morphine" 

I know it's only words but /(1+BSG$+BDH3:&?5?3GSH:3ll6&/$(!!!!!!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 13, 2013)

Clare said:


> Some lady told me that "last time the *ambulance drivers* gave me morphine"
> 
> I know it's only words but /(1+BSG$+BDH3:&?5?3GSH:3ll6&/$(!!!!!!



Guess that title isn't just a USA issue :rofl:


----------



## Clare (Feb 13, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Guess that title isn't just a USA issue :rofl:



It's not a huge issue, mainly with the older people, the term "Ambulance Officer" is widely known and used however only because it we chose to call the Diploma level "Emergency Medical Technician" over "Primary Care Paramedic" and therefore are unable to call all levels something with "Paramedic" in the title


----------



## Tigger (Feb 13, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Dude, don't you have finals week every 3 weeks?
> 
> But, yes, jealous. Very.



Yea pretty much. Handed in my thesis today. Hooray!


----------



## MMiz (Feb 13, 2013)

Posted a copy of tomorrow's test online instead of the review sheet.  Crap.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 13, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Yea pretty much. Handed in my thesis today. Hooray!



That's a serious accomplishment! Congrats!

I'll keep at my Tolstoy. Would much rather be reading this paper, though. http://faculty.som.yale.edu/keithchen/papers/GenderNPV_WorkingPaper.pdf

Mostly because I wanna see if I can't use it as the basis for a term paper.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 13, 2013)

MMiz said:


> Posted a copy of tomorrow's test online instead of the review sheet.  Crap.



Oh no. Everyone passes. And then a surprise quiz on Monday!


----------



## Tigger (Feb 13, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> That's a serious accomplishment! Congrats!
> 
> I'll keep at my Tolstoy. Would much rather be reading this paper, though. http://faculty.som.yale.edu/keithchen/papers/GenderNPV_WorkingPaper.pdf
> 
> Mostly because I wanna see if I can't use it as the basis for a term paper.



It was a fairly abbreviated project, and it's only 34 pages. I'm still happy to have gotten that far having picked a topic three weeks ago. And I got to throw a few EMS tidbits in every once in a while.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 13, 2013)

Tigger said:


> It was a fairly abbreviated project, and it's only 34 pages. I'm still happy to have gotten that far having picked a topic three weeks ago. And I got to throw a few EMS tidbits in every once in a while.



That sounds pretty good though -- especially getting to put some EMS material in.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 13, 2013)

MMiz said:


> Posted a copy of tomorrow's test online instead of the review sheet.  Crap.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 14, 2013)

MMiz said:


> Posted a copy of tomorrow's test online instead of the review sheet.  Crap.



Best. Teacher. Ever.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 14, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Best. Teacher. Ever.



Do you offer online courses and do you teach algebra?


----------



## Achilles (Feb 14, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Do you offer online courses and do you teach algebra?



What do you need to know as far as algebra, trig, geometry, calc?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 14, 2013)

So get this guys and gals, I'm taking a class and the teacher accidentally posted the test online. Easy A!

And now ill be back in a week after my mandatory vacation is over :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Feb 14, 2013)

I bet students would still fail lol


----------



## Hunter (Feb 14, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I bet students would still fail lol



This^ Lol.... I've seen it happen.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 14, 2013)

Best part of getting a fixed wing flight team is the always fresh popcorn at Million Air. And fresh cookies. 24hrs a day


----------



## SSwain (Feb 14, 2013)

Good morning.
Getting up at 03:00 is starting to get old....


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 14, 2013)

SSwain said:


> Good morning.
> Getting up at 03:00 is starting to get old....



Wanna trade? Lol

I can't wait to move back to days in 2 weeks. Id rather get up at 0400 than 1600.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 14, 2013)

When I'm the morning group for the academy I get up at 0400. I'm not fond of it especially on nights when my insomnia hits me and I don't sleep until 1am.


----------



## Clare (Feb 14, 2013)

It is almost 2.00 am and I cannot sleep 

Who knows any good bed time stories?, happy ending mandatory!


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 14, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Best part of getting a fixed wing flight team is the always fresh popcorn at Million Air. And fresh cookies. 24hrs a day



Yes! I used to love going to that place! :lol:


----------



## SSwain (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy VD day.


----------



## Clare (Feb 14, 2013)

SSwain said:


> Happy VD day.



Ewww!


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Feb 14, 2013)

Left New Hampshire yesterday afternoon, in NYC till Tuesday. Going out to eat in the West Village then hopefully catch a band.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 14, 2013)

SSwain said:


> Happy Singles Awareness Day.




Fixed that for you....


----------



## Hunter (Feb 14, 2013)

Clare said:


> Ewww!



I think he was reffering to Valentines, not the other VD...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ha ha ha!


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 14, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> fixed that for you....


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 14, 2013)

Walter Sobchak said:


> Left New Hampshire yesterday afternoon, in NYC till Tuesday. Going out to eat in the West Village then hopefully catch a band.



How was the class up at SOLO?


----------



## SSwain (Feb 14, 2013)

If I were working in a restaurant on Valentines Day....I'd hide a fake engagement ring in all the ladies drinks or desserts.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 15, 2013)

Meet Brooklyn (Brook), my new roommate!! Cutest little girl ever, half black lab half pit. My roommates dog. 

This has confirmed the fact that I want a puppy and it will happen soon.


----------



## Clare (Feb 15, 2013)

The moving boxes that are not unpacked make it clear that your roommate is not a girl 



SSwain said:


> If I were working in a restaurant on Valentines Day....I'd hide a fake engagement ring in all the ladies drinks or desserts.



Now that is funny, but make sure they are with somebody first 

Actually that might not be a problem, truth be told I would be far too embarrassed to dine alone on Valentines Day


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 15, 2013)

6 calls to the nursing home so far. All diff breathers. 1 respiratory arrest, the last 2 on CPAP. 

Think they've got something nasty running through the place?


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 15, 2013)

Robb said:


> Meet Brooklyn (Brook), my new roommate!! Cutest little girl ever, half black lab half pit. My roommates dog.
> 
> This has confirmed the fact that I want a puppy and it will happen soon.



Okay that's a cute dog. 

Labs are great dogs. 

So person gets picked up for public intox and leaves an untouched 6 pack behind. I think a few responders will be racing to go get it when they get off. 

And it won't be my partner or I.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 15, 2013)

Robb said:


> Meet Brooklyn (Brook), my new roommate!! Cutest little girl ever, half black lab half pit. My roommates dog.
> 
> This has confirmed the fact that I want a puppy and it will happen soon.



She looks just like my dog.


----------



## Jambi (Feb 15, 2013)

I am officially sick for the 3rd time in 4 weeks with completely different illnesses...norovirus, weird headcold with unusual (for me) pattern of fever, and now the flu.  

I'm going to go hibernate now.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 15, 2013)

Robb said:


> Meet Brooklyn (Brook), my new roommate!! Cutest little girl ever, half black lab half pit. My roommates dog.
> 
> This has confirmed the fact that I want a puppy and it will happen soon.




Did the conversation go something like this? (mild NSFW language)


----------



## Rhonda (Feb 15, 2013)

Picked up an OT shift out of town transport. Plus side over 12 hours and we get to use the newest truck in the fleet. Down side going to LA on a Friday.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 15, 2013)

Today is my Monday and I'm not looking forward to these next 4 days. Back to back 12s take their toll on me.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 15, 2013)

I hate skill testing. I had a CHF exacerbation scenario. Forgit to verbalize that I'd start an IV. I said if my protocols allows, I'd administer lasix amd start the patient on CPAP. I forgot to say NTG and morphine. Probably gonna fail for lack of treatment. I didn't realize I forgot 'em until I left the room.


----------



## Jambi (Feb 15, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I hate skill testing. I had a CHF exacerbation scenario. Forgit to verbalize that I'd start an IV. I said if my protocols allows, I'd administer lasix amd start the patient on CPAP. I forgot to say NTG and morphine. Probably gonna fail for lack of treatment. I didn't realize I forgot 'em until I left the room.



I'm sure we've all "been there, done that," and one point or another.


----------



## SSwain (Feb 15, 2013)

WOO HOO!
60+ hours this week at my full time job (been that way since November)
I work most weekends in my EMT role....

I just looked at my calendar.... I have tonight off. I work Saturday and Sunday, but tonight is my night w/o working.

I have a bottle of JURA ...Diurachs' Own scotch that is just begging me to have a sip or two. 

Suddenly my day is looking better.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 15, 2013)

Robb said:


> Meet Brooklyn (Brook), my new roommate!! Cutest little girl ever, half black lab half pit. My roommates dog.
> 
> This has confirmed the fact that I want a puppy and it will happen soon.



Que cute!  Ive got a lab/rottie 4yo now, and will be bringing home my new pure rottie pup in about 3 weeks


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 15, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Que cute!  Ive got a lab/rottie 4yo now, and will be bringing home my new pure rottie pup in about 3 weeks



How's your Lab/Rottie's personality? Sounds like a wonderful combo!


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 15, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> How's your Lab/Rottie's personality? Sounds like a wonderful combo!



Her personality is all lab. Very playful and loves to meet new people. She sounds vicious though :lol: She looks like a lab too, but a little more muscular/well built. All of the other pups from her litter looked more like rotties; she was the runt and only one that looked like a lab


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 15, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Her personality is all lab. Very playful and loves to meet new people. She sounds vicious though :lol: She looks like a lab too, but a little more muscular/well built. All of the other pups from her litter looked more like rotties; she was the runt and only one that looked like a lab



The runt! Cute! Sounds like she's a great pup! I'm more a fan of the lab personality, mostly because I have found that, while Rottweilers can be great, they tend to be a bit more reserved insofar as meeting new folks.

Unrelated to cute dogs: anybody up for a good, sold EMS nomenclature thread?


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 15, 2013)

Haha she's definitely no runt now! About 85lbs right now  Taken just now:


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 15, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Haha she's definitely no runt now! About 85lbs right now  Taken just now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's awesome. 

Years ago my brother had a lab/rottie mix that was an awesome dog. Lab personality and huge 120lb rottie build. Dog was his best friend when he was going thru some issues and needed one.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 15, 2013)

Awww, cute!

All this dog talk makes me want a dog more. Not quite sure I could handle it though.


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 15, 2013)

Unrelated to dogs, but still related. 
Where'd you get that top for your Jeep, Poetic? I like it. 
Another unrelated one, do you actually wheel your Jeep or is it a Pavement Princess?


----------



## Anjel (Feb 15, 2013)

blittle said:


> Unrelated to dogs, but still related.
> Where'd you get that top for your Jeep, Poetic? I like it.
> Another unrelated one, do you actually wheel your Jeep or is it a Pavement Princess?



Now I'm no expert. But I'm pretty sure there is a rule in the man book saying...

"Thou shall not refer to thy fellow mans vehicle as 'princess'."


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 15, 2013)

blittle said:


> Unrelated to dogs, but still related.
> Where'd you get that top for your Jeep, Poetic? I like it.
> Another unrelated one, do you actually wheel your Jeep or is it a Pavement Princess?



Smittybilt cargo net

She used to get to go offroading all the time, but we haven't been able to go out much lately with me working my *** off while my wife was in school. Now that she's done with school and working, it should pick back up though


----------



## Anjel (Feb 15, 2013)

Double post


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 15, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Now I'm no expert. But I'm pretty sure there is a rule in the man book saying...
> 
> "Thou shall not refer to thy fellow mans vehicle as 'princess'."



I treat mine like one. 

My girlfriend actually said something about it once, and she seemed a little jealous. 

To be fair, she does have some pretty stiff competition. My truck is always around and never objects when I want to get in it...


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 15, 2013)

It's either a Pavement Princess or a Mall Crawler, either one  haha. 
That things cheap, too :O 
A smittybilt hard top is like $850, so I was expecting a few hundred at least. 
I've been looking for a YJ Wrangler with a 4.0 and a 5 speed for a while now, just a junker to play with, found one a while back with 75k miles, no AC, no heat, just bare bones, but the guy sold it as I was driving out there... 
:glare: 
Adam: Do I want to ask what you meant by the last statement, or should I just leave it alone? h34r:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 15, 2013)

blittle said:


> Adam: Do I want to ask what you meant by the last statement, or should I just leave it alone? h34r:


Remember, this forum is PG-13...


----------



## Anjel (Feb 15, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Remember, this forum is PG-13...



Did you see breaking dawn? It was pg-13 and had some awesome sex


----------



## Wheel (Feb 15, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I treat mine like one.
> 
> My girlfriend actually said something about it once, and she seemed a little jealous.
> 
> To be fair, she does have some pretty stiff competition. My truck is always around and never objects when I want to get in it...



Oh snap!


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 15, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Did you see breaking dawn? It was pg-13 and had some awesome sex


----------



## Achilles (Feb 15, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Did you see breaking dawn? It was pg-13 and had some awesome sex



Titanic was PG-13 as well.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 15, 2013)

So AF with RVR at 190 with no cardiac history is a bad thing, right?

Not sick enough for cardioversion but headed that way quickly.

No cardizem on the truck here.


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 15, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Remember, this forum is PG-13...



Have you not seen My Strange Addictions? There's a guy on there that was in a sexual relationship with his car. It was actually very hilarious. He told his dad in the episode and it was priceless.
So, Adam you aren't alone :unsure:
Besides, it's not like I asked how, just asked if I wanted to ask


----------



## Jambi (Feb 16, 2013)

Kids are funny when they're sick...

My 8 year old just informed me that she was sorry for not reading with me today, but she was so sick that she just didn't feel like it. :rofl:

And during one of her Tylenol fueled energy surges/fever drops she insisted to using her easy bake oven to contribute to dinner because she'd been lying around all day.  Then, when I asked her to clean up the dishes she used during the process, she did but complained that, "even sick girls still have to do all the work around the house."   :glare:

I sure do love my little bundle of drama :wub:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 16, 2013)

Robb said:


> So AF with RVR at 190 with no cardiac history is a bad thing, right?
> 
> Not sick enough for cardioversion but headed that way quickly.
> 
> No cardizem on the truck here.



Fluids!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 16, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Kids are funny when they're sick...
> 
> My 8 year old just informed me that she was sorry for not reading with me today, but she was so sick that she just didn't feel like it. :rofl:
> 
> ...



I on the other hand am not funny when sick.

I am so freaking sick right now. Called in for tomorrow. First tine I've ever called in. I feel kind of wimpy....


----------



## Aprz (Feb 16, 2013)

I was right, I failed that skill station for lack of treatment. :[ Oh well, next time I get CHF exacerbation, I'll remember to appropriately treat it.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 16, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I on the other hand am not funny when sick.
> 
> I am so freaking sick right now. Called in for tomorrow. First tine I've ever called in. I feel kind of wimpy....


----------



## Clare (Feb 16, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I was right, I failed that skill station for lack of treatment. :[ Oh well, next time I get CHF exacerbation, I'll remember to appropriately treat it.



Patients with acute congestive cardiac failure are often very, very sick and the mortality rate is quite high so yes, you need to be very aggressive with treating this group of patients, probably the closest example to compare the level of "ambo-ing" these people need is those with life threatening asthma.

Get them onto the bed and put their legs over the side, slap on a non rebreathing mask with a very high flow rate, like these patients will be profoundly hypoxic and need a much higher rate of oxygen delivery than what is normally used (we use 15 LPM) and ensure a good seal as two easy, simple first actions.

Acquire an ECG quickly and look for treatable causes of ventricular insufficiency; the most common reasons are infarction and tachydysrhythmia, particularly VT.  Nothing wrong with cardioverting somebody who is in VT with cardiogenic pulmonary edema, if they have cardiogenic shock as a result of their lowered ventricular output then you're in a bit of a sticky situation; cardioverting them is going to hurt with much of the paining but it may very well save their life; I suppose if you have it you might try some fentanyl or more preferably some ketamine given the haemostatic properties.

GTN is really the only proven thing that works well for somebody who is in cardiogenic pulmonary edema, use 0.8 mg unless they have blood pressure a bit more towards the lower side of whatever limit you have (ours is 100) then it might be a good idea to use 0.4 mg.  

CPAP is a good idea I reckon, I asked the Clinical Standards Unit why we don't have it, their answer was that it has not clearly demonstrated a lower mortality rate and that it will empty an oxygen tank very fast and our ambulances only carry one and refilling them can get very expensive so for now we have PEEP. 

I wouldn't bother calling for an Intensive Care Paramedic with RSI because these patients have a time critical problem who need to the transported to hospital without delay and it's going to take less time to take them to hospital than it is to get RSI backup. 

Get these patients into the ambulance once you've got them on the bed, given them a couple minutes of very high flow oxygen and a dose of GTN (if their blood pressure will allow) and get moving.  

I'd recommend placing an early RT call to the hospital before you leave the scene or as you are doing so.  

So um yeah, CHF patients are going to be crook and treat them as such!


----------



## Aprz (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation Clare.


----------



## Clare (Feb 16, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Thanks for the explanation Clare.



No problem dear, hope you do better next time, and you spelled Clare right, so bonus points!


----------



## Tigger (Feb 16, 2013)

Time to go shadow/get dragged around the mountain by some ski patrollers, lez do diz!


----------



## Clare (Feb 16, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Time to go shadow/get dragged around the mountain by some ski patrollers, lez do diz!



Can I come? Mind you, I have to work tomorrow day and I'll just stay at the ski lodge and sip a mochachino.

It's too hot to sleep and I just spent an hour trying to get to sleep ... thankfully its Sunday tomorrow and it should be quiet.

I wish my room had a ceiling fan!

It is just not the right time for these things to be happening! ....


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have bronchitis for the second time in 3 months. Seriously... Whats next pneumonia?


----------



## Clare (Feb 16, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> I have bronchitis for the second time in 3 months. Seriously... Whats next pneumonia?



Could be, are/were you a smoker?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 16, 2013)

Clare said:


> Could be, are/were you a smoker?



Na. I'm outside all day soaking wet in sweat or water from training and while we have our own facepieces for the SCBA we still share the regulator that clips into it. So we all get sick :sad:


----------



## Anjel (Feb 16, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> I have bronchitis for the second time in 3 months. Seriously... Whats next pneumonia?








I couldn't resist. I hope you feel better.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 16, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I couldn't resist. I hope you feel better.




GRRRRR. I wanted to post that. out:


----------



## Anjel (Feb 16, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> GRRRRR. I wanted to post that. out:



You have to share!!!


----------



## Aidey (Feb 16, 2013)

This may be the first time in EMTLife history that someone has beaten JP when posting a meme.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 16, 2013)

I love that I can wear shorts to work


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 16, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I love that I can wear shorts to work



On an ambulance? Why would you want to wear shorts when you have to get down on the ground all the time.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 16, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> On an ambulance? Why would you want to wear shorts when you have to get down on the ground all the time.



Pretty sure he's working a contract as a set medic for a tv show or something of the sorts

I have a headache. Ibuprofen, coffee and breakfast didn't fix it...what next?


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 16, 2013)

Robb said:


> Pretty sure he's working a contract as a set medic for a tv show or something of the sorts
> 
> I have a headache. Ibuprofen, coffee and breakfast didn't fix it...what next?



Diluadid. Or so they say....h34r:


----------



## Anjel (Feb 16, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Diluadid. Or so they say....h34r:



Don't forget the Benadryl. You know because it makes you "itch". Or so they say.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 16, 2013)

Meh, my legs/knees never really touch the ground anyway; out of habit I just always squat.


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 16, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Don't forget the Benadryl. You know because it makes you "itch". Or so they say.



I had a narcotic addict going through withdrawals last week. It was a long day. Q2 IV Ativan


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 16, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> On an ambulance? Why would you want to wear shorts when you have to get down on the ground all the time.



Aye, what Robb said. I'm working on a TV set right now, and I do a lot of sports gigs as well. Rainy days and muddy fields taught me to never let my knees touch the ground, even in pants.


----------



## Clare (Feb 16, 2013)

I got just over 6 hours sleep last night.

Found out somebody I was at earlier had a cardiac arrest and died in the hospital bathroom, well, at least they didn't do it when I was there, phew!


----------



## CritterNurse (Feb 16, 2013)

So I went scouting out for a vehicle this afternoon. I brought my dad along for advice. I found a pickup truck I'm leaning towards. Its in my price range. The sad thing is, it looked like it would be almost the exact same color as the stripe running down the ambulance at one of the volunteer rescues I belong to. 

That, and I think once the dealer looks at my last name, then looks at the color of the truck, he might just start shaking his head. My last name would be a pretty fair description of that color.

At least this is a dealer that comes highly recommended. A couple of my dad's coworkers have bought from him for years, and one of them is actually on his third vehicle. I ran the year, make, model, mileage, and engine size  by my brother-in-law and he's giving a thumbs up.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 16, 2013)

What is it?


----------



## Achilles (Feb 16, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> So I went scouting out for a vehicle this afternoon. I brought my dad along for advice. I found a pickup truck I'm leaning towards. Its in my price range. The sad thing is, it looked like it would be almost the exact same color as the stripe running down the ambulance at one of the volunteer rescues I belong to.
> 
> That, and I think once the dealer looks at my last name, then looks at the color of the truck, he might just start shaking his head. My last name would be a pretty fair description of that color.
> 
> At least this is a dealer that comes highly recommended. A couple of my dad's coworkers have bought from him for years, and one of them is actually on his third vehicle. I ran the year, make, model, mileage, and engine size  by my brother-in-law and he's giving a thumbs up.



Well, L&s asked a good question, 
You will want to stay away from the Ford Ranger,that one of Ford's worst vehicles, however, the F series, probably some of the best work trucks around.
That's all I know, I've always been a die hard Ford fan.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 16, 2013)

What he said. I love Ford.

But the Ranger stinks....


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey now Rangers are decent little trucks. My first 2 trucks were Rangers. 

I'd love to find a mid 90s Splash or non-Splash with the Splash suspension. 2nd choice is '01-02( think that's the right years) FX4.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 16, 2013)

The only Ford I would willing take is the Raptor.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 16, 2013)

I've got to agree with shfd. My first truck was a ranger. Drive that thing into the ground for 7 years. When I sold it, I had somewhere over 200k miles on it (odometer broke, so not sure exactly). The only thing I ever had to do to it (minus oil changes and brake replacements) was replace the timing belt. As much as I wanted it to, that little :censored::censored::censored::censored: would not break down. 

However... Anything on that truck that wasn't necessary to drive was broken. No AC. No heater. Passenger door couldn't open. Didn't need the keys at all to start it. The roof lining looked like a cat shredded it. And the last year I had it, the entire front dash was ripped out (including AC vents) from someone stealing my radio :lol:

But I never had to worry about it not starting


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 16, 2013)

I need help... convincing my sister that Russia didn't shoot down that damn meteorite.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 16, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I need help... convincing my sister that Russia didn't shoot down that damn meteorite.



You're right...it was either North Korea or Iran.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 16, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> You're right...it was either North Korea or Iran.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 16, 2013)

JPINFV said:


>



Feel better now that you got a chance to use another meme?

But have her watch the videos on youtube about it...none of them show a contrail heading upwards on an intercept course for the meteorite


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 16, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I need help... convincing my sister that Russia didn't shoot down that damn meteorite.



Meteorite? That wasn't a meteorite. It was quite clearly Megatron


----------



## Achilles (Feb 16, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> You're right...it was either North Korea or Iran.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 16, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Feel better now that you got a chance to use another meme?
> 
> But have her watch the videos on youtube about it...none of them show a contrail heading upwards on an intercept course for the meteorite


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-octPHs9gcs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Trashtruck (Feb 16, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Meh, my legs/knees never really touch the ground anyway; out of habit I just always squat.



I wear shorts, too. I'm unusually flexible for a guy(yes, bring on the comments hahaha) so if I have to get on the ground, which is usually only for intubation(I can simply squat like a catcher to do everything else), only a knee or buttock touches the ground.


----------



## Rhonda (Feb 17, 2013)

Got pulled off my truck today to do another out of town transport to LA. 2 out of town transports on top of 8 days straight, this is going to be an amazing paycheck. I can't wait!


----------



## Clare (Feb 17, 2013)

Had a very young guy today who collapsed with what turned out to be a massive sub arachnoid haemorrhage, he is not expected to live.

Then had another guy who was in a road crash and had significant injuries.

Man some people are just unlucky!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 17, 2013)

Out with drinks after shift with a cute nurse and who shows up and plops her *** down at the table right next to us? My ex... I have the best luck ever :lol:


----------



## Anjel (Feb 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> Out with drinks after shift with a cute nurse and who shows up and plops her *** down at the table right next to us? My ex... I have the best luck ever :lol:



You've had an awesome day lol


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 17, 2013)

I would say that you *DO* have luck. You're out with a cute nurse, and your ex has to watch it.


----------



## Clare (Feb 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> Out with drinks after shift with a cute nurse and who shows up and plops her *** down at the table right next to us? My ex... I have the best luck ever :lol:



Are you one of those "we can still talk" ex's or are you more towards the "why won't the suxamethonium in the fridge just expire so I can flog it already?!" types?

The latter would bad.

Now, I might be a bit naive in that I've never really had an ex but I don't get it, it's over, unless there was some horrendously messy dispute over kids or something, I dno ... I hear "oh my ex..." and then wow people get crazy like wow!

My uncle is a lawyer who does divorces and family stuff, I don't know him really well, but man, maybe I can begin to see why he doesn't want to start his car in the morning? 

Also, I cannot sleep, somebody should come keep me company?


----------



## MrJones (Feb 17, 2013)

Clare said:


> ...Also, I cannot sleep, somebody should come keep me company?



Tease.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 17, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> I would say that you *DO* have luck. You're out with a cute nurse, and your ex has to watch it.



This. Epic.


----------



## CritterNurse (Feb 17, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> What is it?



Well, it is a 2000 Ford Ranger XLT. My brother-in-law is a mechanic and a die-hard ford fan (he drives a '31 ford model A, among other newer fords). He said as long as I wash the undercarriage weekly, as well as the usual regular maintenance it should last me a good long while. Couldn't take it for a test-drive last night since the dealership was closed. But we did go there, give it a good look-over, peek under the hood, etc.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 17, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> Well, it is a 2000 Ford Ranger XLT. My brother-in-law is a mechanic and a die-hard ford fan (he drives a '31 ford model A, among other newer fords). He said as long as I wash the undercarriage weekly, as well as the usual regular maintenance it should last me a good long while. Couldn't take it for a test-drive last night since the dealership was closed. But we did go there, give it a good look-over, peek under the hood, etc.



Get a 3rd or 4th generation 4Runner or Tacoma. With regular maintenance you'll easily get over 300k miles out of one. The previous owner beat the crap out of my truck (a 94 4Runner with 184k miles) taking it wheeling and rock crawling, a little work on the steering & suspension (maintenance that he didn't want to spend money on before selling it) and she runs like a dream. It shifts smoother than my Mom's 06 patriot with CVT and owns my brother's F-150 on cost of ownership.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 17, 2013)

+1 on the Tacoma. Best truck I've ever owned


----------



## CritterNurse (Feb 17, 2013)

Oddly enough, my brother-in-law has the opposite opinion. He had a Tacoma, it rotted out in no time, but his Ranger is still on the road, and in great shape.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 17, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> Oddly enough, my brother-in-law has the opposite opinion. He had a Tacoma, it rotted out in no time, but his Ranger is still on the road, and in great shape.



A true rarity. Also, I'm in the most boring L&D clinical rotation.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 17, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> A true rarity. Also, I'm in the most boring L&D clinical rotation.




Should have done RCRMC. On a side note, it's unfortunate that you guys only do 1 L&D shift. There's just too high of a chance that nothing will happen...


----------



## TRSpeed (Feb 17, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> A true rarity. Also, I'm in the most boring L&D clinical rotation.



Just wondering, when will you be riding with us at AMR?

And Lmk when maybe you will get my unit.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 17, 2013)

We had no choice. And dude, I'm really getting annoyed at RCRMC. Everytime I think I get a chance at a tube or IO, the attending steps in and says his resident needs practice. One actually told me that his resident has "only" intubated 16 times and needs the practice! I just need ONE tube to be cleared for field. I even tried to beg a doc, I asked him "What if I had to intubate your loved one?" He ignored my question.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 17, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Just wondering, when will you be riding with us at AMR?
> 
> And Lmk when maybe you will get my unit.



I need one intubation to be cleared for field first.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 17, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> We had no choice. And dude, I'm really getting annoyed at RCRMC. Everytime I think I get a chance at a tube or IO, the attending steps in and says his resident needs practice. One actually told me that his resident has "only" intubated 16 times and needs the practice! I just need ONE tube to be cleared for field. I even tried to beg a doc, I asked him "What if I had to intubate your loved one?" He ignored my question.




Well, if you're still there in a month (anesthesiology rotation here I come) I'll give up one of my tubes for you.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks man, but we don't do OR shifts. They'll probably send me to Hemet Valley to get one. Also, I'll be interning in a county that allows pediatric intubation.....with only one tube during clinicals. This is extremely frustrating.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 17, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> Oddly enough, my brother-in-law has the opposite opinion. He had a Tacoma, it rotted out in no time, but his Ranger is still on the road, and in great shape.



He got the one bad Tacoma ever made and the one good Ranger ever made. That's some bad luck right there.


----------



## Clare (Feb 17, 2013)

Why must construction people start work so darn early?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 17, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Thanks man, but we don't do OR shifts. They'll probably send me to Hemet Valley to get one. Also, I'll be interning in a county that allows pediatric intubation.....with only one tube during clinicals. This is extremely frustrating.



Wait... You're cleared for the field with ONE tube?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 17, 2013)

That's correct. It's a travesty. I actually want to extend my clinical time myself because it's too ridiculous to be sent out "ready" to tube folks with just one. I'll already have my back against the wall starting out. Let's hope I don't have the internship from hell.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 17, 2013)

56 degrees here loving this weather.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 17, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> That's correct. It's a travesty. I actually want to extend my clinical time myself because it's too ridiculous to be sent out "ready" to tube folks with just one. I'll already have my back against the wall starting out. Let's hope I don't have the internship from hell.



At least you're required to have a live tube, down here dummys are good enough to clear you.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hunter said:


> At least you're required to have a live tube, down here dummys are good enough to clear you.



Wow man......wow.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 17, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Wow man......wow.



MY thoughts exactly, you can do all your clinicals in the ER, no OR, no OB, no pediatric ER required.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Feb 17, 2013)

Hunter said:


> MY thoughts exactly, you can do all your clinicals in the ER, no OR, no OB, no pediatric ER required.



Oh wow. We were required to get at least 10 intubations, watch 3 births, and needed at least like 4 pediatric assesments and that is nothing compared to what should actually be required.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 17, 2013)

MassEMT-B said:


> Oh wow. We were required to get at least 10 intubations, watch 3 births, and needed at least like 4 pediatric assesments and that is nothing compared to what should actually be required.



I was lucky, my clinicals where at a very busy hospital with an OB department, Cath lab, Peds ER and with very friendly staff who allowed us to watching births, assist with pediatrics, watch cardiac Caths, one of our students was actually allowed to assist, basically just hand stuff over to the doctor doing one cath.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 17, 2013)

I've had 6 hours of sleep since Friday. Work tonight, school and work tomorrow, school Tuesday then bed. I feel like :censored::censored::censored::censored:.

2 more days.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 17, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I've had 6 hours of sleep since Friday. Work tonight, school and work tomorrow, school Tuesday then bed. I feel like :censored::censored::censored::censored:.
> 
> 2 more days.



Anjel, you work too hard, you need a vacation.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 17, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Anjel, you work too hard, you need a vacation.



Medic is over in July. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. It's that or I'm killing myself and that's what that light is


----------



## Wheel (Feb 17, 2013)

Hunter said:


> MY thoughts exactly, you can do all your clinicals in the ER, no OR, no OB, no pediatric ER required.



This makes me sad. I'm trying to move to Florida and find a medic job there (fiance wants to work for Disney.) Reading this makes me realize that my ems career may be short if this is what I can expect.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 17, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Medic is over in July. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. It's that or I'm killing myself and that's what that light is



Lol I had a friend who was doing the same thing, sad part about them is they finished Medics and now instead of taking some time to relax they're working two jobs and working more hours than they where when they where in school.




Wheel said:


> This makes me sad. I'm trying to move to Florida and find a medic job there (fiance wants to work for Disney.) Reading this makes me realize that my ems career may be short if this is what I can expect.



Don't take is as the standard all over the state, There are some very good agencies, it's just education isn't at the highest standards.


----------



## Wheel (Feb 17, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Don't take is as the standard all over the state, There are some very good agencies, it's just education isn't at the highest standards.



I know it's not that way all over. The state of ems education as a whole depresses me, not just florida. I am a little worried about finding a good place to work there, or just anywhere really. I've already come to grips with the fact that I might be driving a lot.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 17, 2013)

Sigh... I'm about this ( l__l ) close to defriending my sister on Facebook, but I feel that someone has to call out her blatant racism. I guess the one small consolation is that she's posting under her married name and not her maiden name.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 17, 2013)

Link her to this and see if she figures out they are satirical. http://imvotingteaparty.com/


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 17, 2013)

Aidey said:


> Link her to this and see if she figures out they are satirical. http://imvotingteaparty.com/



No... she'll just call me a liberal.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 18, 2013)

From the sounds of it, anyone who doesn't think Obama should be burned at the stake is a liberal.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 18, 2013)

Aidey said:


> From the sounds of it, anyone who doesn't think Obama should be burned at the stake is a liberal.



Basically. Apparently most of our relatives have already defriended her over what she posts. I would call her a spitting image of the average Tea Party member (given its current incarnation), but I don't want to give the Tea Party a bad name. Just seeing the birther fecal material is enough to make me rage that we share a common genetic source, but the constant hypocrisy (i.e. agreeing with the supposed Don Cherry torture endorsement) is just too much.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 18, 2013)

Temp of 101.6, no bueno. Glad I left work early, got up to go to the bathroom after I got home and woke up on the floor. I hate being sick. 

Unfortunately my sled trip to Whistler fell through  5 days of riding in McCall, Idaho sounds like it'll work as a pretty solid replacement though!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 18, 2013)

Spent 12 hours in the OB.....absolutely nothing happened until the last minute, when a delivery started. All the nurses came to get me and I got all excited. I put all my ppe and gloves on only to have the mom say she didn't want any students in there.....bummer man.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 18, 2013)

...and today's Facebook political extremism lesson of the day is,

"Torture is a-OK, provided no one uses more torture than we do." 

[sits down in a corner and weeps silently to himself]


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> ...and today's Facebook political extremism lesson of the day is,
> 
> "Torture is a-OK, provided no one uses more torture than we do."
> 
> [sits down in a corner and weeps silently to himself]



Do I need to call the local PD and have you placed on a 5150 hold?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 18, 2013)

firefite said:


> Do I need to call the local PD and have you placed on a 5150 hold?




Can we at least just make it a grave disability so I have a better chance on challenging the 5 year firearm ban?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 18, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Spent 12 hours in the OB.....absolutely nothing happened until the last minute, when a delivery started. All the nurses came to get me and I got all excited. I put all my ppe and gloves on only to have the mom say she didn't want any students in there.....bummer man.



Bummer man, sorry to hear that. 

The way I got all of mine was befriending the physician and rolling around with them. Had one pt absolutely refuse to let me even be in the room, all the others were persuaded, some let me do the delivery by the doc saying something along the lines of: "this guy is going to have to deliver some poor mother's baby who went into labor then got into a car accident on the way to the hospital at 2 am, in a ditch on the side of the road. He needs the experience. I'll be right over his shoulder supervising step by step if you'll allow him to do the actual delivery or he will be right over mine if you don't want to allow him to. Of course it's well within your rights to have him leave the room."


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 18, 2013)

100% RCA, 98% LAD, and 90% CFX...No wonder you went into VT. They must have some extensive collateral.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 18, 2013)

The advantage of being a medical student means I'm a member of the team... and like the other members of the health care team I just go in and do my thing. No one asks if they want a nurse in the room with the ob/gyn.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Can we at least just make it a grave disability so I have a better chance on challenging the 5 year firearm ban?



Nope. And we'll have you go to Riverside ETS


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 18, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> The advantage of being a medical student means I'm a member of the team... and like the other members of the health care team I just go in and do my thing. No one asks if they want a nurse in the room with the ob/gyn.



Y'all generally look more like you belong there too though. 

The EMS pants, black boots, bright white polo with "Paramedic Student" on the front and back along with the ID badge with bright red "Paramedic Student" that's required to be displayed makes it pretty obvious we weren't staff.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 18, 2013)

Robb said:


> Y'all generally look more like you belong there too though.
> 
> The EMS pants, black boots, bright white polo with "Paramedic Student" on the front and back along with the ID badge with bright red "Paramedic Student" that's required to be displayed makes it pretty obvious we weren't staff.




Everyone on L&D at the hospital I rotated at (including the RN students and paramedic students) were issued the same dark blue scrubs as everyone else. Name tags? No one reads name tags. The major difference, however, was the medical student name tags were facility name tags, unlike the RN student and paramedic student's name tags. However everyone also had access to the c-section surgical suites. Granted, the RN students and paramedic students weren't going to scrub, but as long as it wasn't packed (normally wasn't, but it gets a little crowed between an attending, resident, med student, surgical tech student all being scrubbed with a surgical tech supervising the student, a circulating nurse, and a RN student watching, which happened a few days).

I think the bigger issue is attitude. I never got a "I don't want a student doing my pap smear/pelvic exam/wet mount" when I was doing OB/Gyn. I got a handful of the "I'd rather have a female," but even those were generally fine with a female student. However it was always a, "So... we need to do a ___" and not a "would you mind if I did a ____."


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 18, 2013)

Perseverance. I'm not going to pout, I just tell myself no matter what, I'm going to give it my all and give myself absolutely no excuse to fail. Sure I haven't had the most ideal of situations during clinicals, but that doesn't mean I'm set up for failure, just have to work harder.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 18, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Everyone on L&D at the hospital I rotated at (including the RN students and paramedic students) were issued the same dark blue scrubs as everyone else. Name tags? No one reads name tags. The major difference, however, was the medical student name tags were facility name tags, unlike the RN student and paramedic student's name tags. However everyone also had access to the c-section surgical suites. Granted, the RN students and paramedic students weren't going to scrub, but as long as it wasn't packed (normally wasn't, but it gets a little crowed between an attending, resident, med student, surgical tech student all being scrubbed with a surgical tech supervising the student, a circulating nurse, and a RN student watching, which happened a few days).
> 
> I think the bigger issue is attitude. I never got a "I don't want a student doing my pap smear/pelvic exam/wet mount" when I was doing OB/Gyn. I got a handful of the "I'd rather have a female," but even those were generally fine with a female student. However it was always a, "So... we need to do a ___" and not a "would you mind if I did a ____."



That's how it should be. Unfortunately the L&D nurses at the hospital we do clinicals at generally aren't too fond of paramedics. Something happened in the past with a student that ruined it for the rest of us. I had a decent rotation but I was also the guy who would constantly be cleaning up messes or making beds in my down time rather than sitting on my phone texting. 

Their policy was to ask if the mother would allow a medic student to perform skills or observe. In all my L&D time Myself and a couple of physicians were the only two males on the floor, everyone else was female.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 18, 2013)

I think the bigger issue is attitude. I never got a "I don't want a student doing my pap smear/pelvic exam/wet mount" when I was doing OB/Gyn. I got a handful of the "I'd rather have a female," but even those were generally fine with a female student. However it was always a, "So... we need to do a ___" and not a "would you mind if I did a ____."[/QUOTE]

I agree with you. I rarely see that sort of aprehension when permission is sought for a medical student to perform a procedure. I understand it, but when it comes to procedures that the rest of us are responsible for carrying out safely and effectively, I feel the person asking the patient for permission should do their best to convey how important it is for the student to gain experience, exactly like Robb's physician did.


----------



## Clare (Feb 18, 2013)

Night from hell.

I've had two suicides tonight

One was a teenage girl whose sister has downs and kept saying "but I loved her, why did she do it?" or something similar

The other the mother said to us something like "I haven't checked him but I know he is dead" she hadn't touched him or checked pulse or anything she just knew apparently.  

Had another two patients who had life threatening or time critical problem.  

My guy with SAH has neurosurgery and is expected to die, GCS 3, intubated, no spontaneous resp, BP 90 mmHg on inotrope / vasopressor

I think third time I've ever shed tears over somebody I have been to, bloody hell, I know we see some messed up stuff but this has been pretty heart wrenching, what a terrible, terrible waste of such young otherwise healthy people with so much potential 



JPINFV said:


> I think the bigger issue is attitude. I never got a "I don't want a student doing my pap smear/pelvic exam/wet mount" when I was doing OB/Gyn. I got a handful of the "I'd rather have a female," but even those were generally fine with a female student. However it was always a, "So... we need to do a ___" and not a "would you mind if I did a ____."



Take it from me dear, I have no problem with a male vs. female nor student, as long as you know what you are doing then that's fine


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 18, 2013)

Holy crap that was unnecessarily long. I bet it's not over, either...


----------



## exodus (Feb 18, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Holy crap that was unnecessarily long. I bet it's not over, either...



Say what?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 18, 2013)

Spending my day off eating some awesome pizza and studying a map book religiously......


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 18, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Holy crap that was unnecessarily long. I bet it's not over, either...



Hahah. No. It continues.


----------



## Wheel (Feb 18, 2013)

Sometimes people just don't know when to chill.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 18, 2013)

exodus said:


> Say what?



Ditto


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 18, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Sometimes people just don't know when to chill.



Or lack the ability...


----------



## Wheel (Feb 18, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Or lack the ability...



At this rate we will have a new post champion soon.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Feb 18, 2013)

Can someone please ban that pseudoseizure troll?




Clare said:


> Night from hell.



Wow what a night hey?

I recently had a man approx 60 y.o ? attemt suicide by train.

He may have been laying on the tracks, train moving slow between stations.

When we arrived he was GCS3, agonal resps, obvious depressed skull fracture. BP 90/50 pulse 140. He had some jaw clenching so it was OPA and bagging, couldn't get an LMA  in.

Started giving fluids to raise BP. Eventually backed up by Doc and ICP, 70mg ketamine and 100mg rocuronium later he was intubated. CT at hospital looked nasty. I check up and apparently he is still in ICU. Not sure of what the outcome will be but if he was essentially GCS3 on scene it cant be good.


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 18, 2013)

the_negro_puppy said:


> I recently had a man approx 60 y.o ? attemt suicide by train.
> 
> He may have been laying on the tracks, train moving slow between stations.
> 
> ...



I wish you could just slam some morphine and let them go comfortably. I see no point in trying to resus that patient.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 18, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> View attachment 1453


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 18, 2013)

I currently have no partner scheduled for Saturday, meaning I get to spend the day working with my ex and her fiance... oh the joy.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 18, 2013)

Linuss said:


> I currently have no partner scheduled for Saturday, meaning I get to spend the day working with my ex and her fiance... oh the joy.



I'll come work with you!!


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 18, 2013)

Wheel said:


> At this rate we will have a new post champion soon.



I must redouble my efforts.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 18, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Sometimes people just don't know when to chill.



I called this last night...


----------



## Aidey (Feb 18, 2013)

*ahem*


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 18, 2013)

Aidey said:


> *ahem*




Sometimes people need an intervention.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2013)

Aidey said:


> *ahem*



Excuse you :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 18, 2013)

Dear Project Free TV,

"Human Centipede" is not a "drama." 

Sincerely,
The Internet.


----------



## Meursault (Feb 18, 2013)

the_negro_puppy said:


> Can someone please ban that pseudoseizure troll?



"Location: Greater Boston area"





EDIT: Apparently, VBulletin insists that GIF is a JPG. No matter, still get to dig something out of the reaction images folder.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 18, 2013)

What does PNES stand for? 



Also,


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 18, 2013)

Achilles said:


> What does PNES stand for?




Psychogenic non-epileptic seizure... or a dyslexic taking an anatomy exam.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 18, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> . or a dyslexic taking an anatomy exam.



Lol :rofl::rofl:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 18, 2013)

Ignorance truly is bliss. 

I love reading the comments on videos like this. Aside from the video being a major HIPPA violation...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0syYuh8lpg

Some heroic save they made...first floor fire, thick smoke, doing CPR on the front lawn. Seems more like a successful body recovery to me...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Ignorance truly is bliss.
> 
> I love reading the comments on videos like this. Aside from the video being a major HIPPA violation...
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure the guy did not survive (not 100% sure). 

This fire department is about 45 minutes away from my house in a high crime and bankrupt city.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 18, 2013)

firefite said:


> *I'm pretty sure the guy did not survive* (not 100% sure).
> 
> This fire department is about 45 minutes away from my house in a high crime and bankrupt city.



That was my point.

The video is titled "Most incredible fire rescue ever" and realistically, this is a glorified body recovery. All the comments are about how amazing and heroic it was...


----------



## Hunter (Feb 18, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Ignorance truly is bliss.
> 
> I love reading the comments on videos like this. Aside from the video being a major HIPPA violation...
> 
> ...



I do not wanna work a code in a vanbulance...


Edit: what's hippa?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 18, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Ignorance truly is bliss.
> 
> I love reading the comments on videos like this. Aside from the video being a major HIPPA violation...
> 
> ...



I'll give credit where credit is due. As long as EMS insists that all ROSCs are saves regardless of final discharge status, then the FD can claim that as a save.   Also it isn't a HIPAA violation if the FD doesn't bill electronically for medical services.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 18, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I'll give credit where credit is due. Also it isn't a HIPAA violation if the FD doesn't bill electronically for medical services.



I may be wrong but I would think that a first responder involved directly in the operation posting a video directly showing the removal and resuscitation attempt of a victim is quite the HIPPA violation.

My volunteer department does not bill but if I take a picture of me and a dead body at an alarm and post it on facebook I am pretty sure I have violated HIPPA?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> I may be wrong but I would think that a first responder involved directly in the operation posting a video directly showing the removal and resuscitation attempt of a victim is quite the HIPPA violation.
> 
> My volunteer department does not bill but if I take a picture of me and a dead body at an alarm and post it on facebook I am pretty sure I have violated HIPPA?



It's only a HIPAA violation if your company/service bills for services rendered. If there is no bill then it is not a violation. But your company/department may have policies about it.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 18, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> I may be wrong but I would think that a first responder involved directly in the operation posting a video directly showing the removal and resuscitation attempt of a victim is quite the HIPPA violation.
> 
> My volunteer department does not bill but if I take a picture of me and a dead body at an alarm and post it on facebook I am pretty sure I have violated HIPPA?




1. It's HIPAA. 2 "A"s, 1 "P". The first rule of HIPAA is that people who can't spell it can't comment on it. 

2. Who ever taught you that is a moron who was probably taught wrong by another moron and is a part of a long line of people who has never looked at the Center for Medicare/Medicade Services (CMS) website. In academics, the CMS website for HIPAA is not just a primary source, but *the* primary source. People who haven't looked at it should not be put in a position to teach about it.  

3. "HHS published a final Privacy Rule in December 2000, which was later  modified in August 2002. This Rule set national standards for the  protection of individually identifiable health information by three  types of covered entities: health plans, health care clearinghouses, and * health care providers who conduct the standard health care transactions  electronically. "
*Emphasis added. 
http://www.hhs.gov/ocr/privacy/hipaa/administrative/index.html

4. "Are You A Covered Entity" flowchart. Page 3 covers providers.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 18, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Ignorance truly is bliss.
> 
> I love reading the comments on videos like this. Aside from the video being a major HIPPA violation...
> 
> ...



If they don't bill electronically they aren't a HIPAA covered entity.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 18, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> 1. It's HIPAA. 2 "A"s, 1 "P". The first rule of HIPAA is that people who can't spell it can't comment on it.
> 
> .



Sorry sir, this is going in my signature. Thank you


----------



## Aidey (Feb 18, 2013)

Was that mouth to mouth in that video?!?!?!?!!!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2013)

Aidey said:


> Was that mouth to mouth in that video?!?!?!?!!!!!



I'm fairly sure it was :excl:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 18, 2013)

Aidey said:


> Was that mouth to mouth in that video?!?!?!?!!!!!



Yes.


Can't believe I spelt it HIPPA for the record... Doesn't even make sense when you sound out the words...

Never knew about the whole billing thing. Such is the teachings of EMS, blind leading the blind...


----------



## Aidey (Feb 18, 2013)

Some states have their own privacy laws too, so you do have to be careful, but HIPAA actually only applies to a very select group.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 18, 2013)

Aidey said:


> Some states have their own privacy laws too, so you do have to be careful, but HIPAA actually only applies to a very select group.



NY has a law for everything. Its probably illegal to some extent to tie your shoes in public here.


----------



## Wheel (Feb 18, 2013)

Aidey said:


> If they don't bill electronically they aren't a HIPAA covered entity.



Exactly. Whether or not posting this video is ethical, however, is another matter.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 19, 2013)

Legality of the video aside (it is) it's old, despite it being posted today.   I saw it over a year ago.


The worst part?  The FF doing mouth-to-mouth.  No thanks.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 19, 2013)

In the interest of my mental health and cortisol levels, I've finally decided to take my sister off my news feed. Sorry folks, but no more nightly updates on which pictures is being passed around the fringe right.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Feb 19, 2013)

Ditto on the mouth to mouth :glare:

I'd only ever do it on friends or family.

I see they are pretty keen to load him up and go?

Here we would have moved the patient away from the smoke / fire / flames and commenced resus, only loaded and transported if ROSC achieved or if we were REALLY close to a hospital.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 19, 2013)

the_negro_puppy said:


> Here we would have moved the patient away from the smoke / fire / flames and commenced resus, only loaded and transported if ROSC achieved or if we were REALLY close to a hospital.



I only wish that were true in all of the US...One would think it would be, but, to paraphrase NYMedic, EMS so often has the blind leading the blind


----------



## Wheel (Feb 19, 2013)

I get married in a month. I'm about to sign up for a bit of overtime . This is going to be a busy month, but soon it'll be worth it.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 19, 2013)

Wheel said:


> I get married in a month. I'm about to sign up for a bit of overtime . This is going to be a busy month, but soon it'll be worth it.



Congrats!!!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 19, 2013)

Wheel said:


> I get married in a month. I'm about to sign up for a bit of overtime . This is going to be a busy month, but soon it'll be worth it.



Right on, how has the whole planning process been?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 19, 2013)

Wheel said:


> *I get married in a month*. I'm about to sign up for a bit of overtime . This is going to be a busy month, but soon it'll be worth it.



Ugh thats terrible. So sorry. :rofl:


----------



## Hunter (Feb 19, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Ugh thats terrible. So sorry. :rofl:



This, I was wondering why everyone acts like this is a good thing o.o


----------



## SSwain (Feb 19, 2013)

Power outage last night...rain turned to ice turned to snow and wind.
The lights went out @ 8:30, we had just got the kids in bed. So now they are awake and my daughter was scared (she's 8, and her first outage)

Went old school and dug out the oil lamps. We turned it into an adventure. Finally, they fell asleep at 9:45 ish to the soft glow of the flickering light. Sure was peaceful with no background noise. Just the wind outside.

Power came back on around midnight. Turns out a good portion of our county was down. Still don't know for sure what the cause was.

That is all.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 19, 2013)

SSwain said:


> Power outage last night...rain turned to ice turned to snow and wind.
> The lights went out @ 8:30, we had just got the kids in bed. So now they are awake and my daughter was scared (she's 8, and her first outage)
> 
> Went old school and dug out the oil lamps. We turned it into an adventure. Finally, they fell asleep at 9:45 ish to the soft glow of the flickering light. Sure was peaceful with no background noise. Just the wind outside.
> ...



Lucky the heat held up in the place.

During hurricane sandy it was freezing after the warmth got out.

I also used a blowtorch to boil a pot of water to make tea.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 19, 2013)

2 more hours and I can go home... 8 calls so far tonight...



NYMedic828 said:


> Lucky the heat held up in the place.
> 
> During hurricane sandy it was freezing after the warmth got out.
> 
> I also used a blowtorch to boil a pot of water to make tea.



I'm not sure whats better, heat or cold after a storm, it's usually really humid heat which is why I would think cold might be better...


----------



## Clare (Feb 19, 2013)

Hunter said:


> 2 more hours and I can go home... 8 calls so far tonight...



Three for me


----------



## SSwain (Feb 19, 2013)

Hunter said:


> I'm not sure whats better, heat or cold after a storm, it's usually really humid heat which is why I would think cold might be better...



And from my standpoint, I think heat would be better. A dry cold with high winds....bad juju.

My next house will have a woodburning fireplace....and a backup generator.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 19, 2013)

SSwain said:


> And from my standpoint, I think heat would be better. A dry cold with high winds....bad juju.
> 
> My next house will have a woodburning fireplace....and a backup generator.



I've got a generator but it's a stand alone, doesn't run the whole house. Last hurricane we had a bunch of fans everywhere around the house but it was still boiling everywhere.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hunter said:


> 2 more hours and I can go home... 8 calls so far tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure whats better, heat or cold after a storm, it's usually really humid heat which is why I would think cold might be better...



Heat is better. 

I'd rather deal with humid and hot than being cold and not having enough clothes or looking for a heat source. 

My stand alone generator could always cool part of the house with a small window unit. Getting heat is harder.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 19, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Heat is better.
> 
> I'd rather deal with humid and hot than being cold and not having enough clothes or looking for a heat source.
> 
> My stand alone generator could always cool part of the house with a small window unit. Getting heat is harder.



Why? You can layer clothes but can only strip down so much and then you're Kim kardashian


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 19, 2013)

Hunter said:


> This, I was wondering why everyone acts like this is a good thing o.o


----------



## Wheel (Feb 19, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Congrats!!!



Thanks!



Addrobo said:


> Right on, how has the whole planning process been?



Long, but well worth it. I'm just ready to have the wedding already.


----------



## Household6 (Feb 19, 2013)

SSwain said:


> Power outage last night...rain turned to ice turned to snow and wind.
> The lights went out @ 8:30, we had just got the kids in bed. So now they are awake and my daughter was scared (she's 8, and her first outage)
> 
> Went old school and dug out the oil lamps. We turned it into an adventure. Finally, they fell asleep at 9:45 ish to the soft glow of the flickering light. Sure was peaceful with no background noise. Just the wind outside.
> ...


Oil lamps are awesome. I keep a bunch around here for emergencies, I use paraffin oil from a Hebrew specialty store.. It burns way cleaner then the red kerosene my folks used when I was a kid .. 

I picked up some really neat lamps off Amazon, they screw right on top of a regular mason jar, take a 3/4" wick. 

I hope the little one wasn't too scared.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 19, 2013)

The things my teacher says.

"So if you are pleasing yourself with gasoline and catch fire. That's 9% arm and 1% *ahem* then you switch to a dry dressing" 

Talking about wet and dry dressings for burns lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Anjel said:


> The things my teacher says.
> 
> "So if you are pleasing yourself with gasoline and catch fire. That's 9% arm and 1% *ahem* then you switch to a dry dressing"
> 
> Talking about wet and dry dressings for burns lol



Oh wow.....


----------



## Hunter (Feb 19, 2013)

Anjel said:


> The things my teacher says.
> 
> "So if you are pleasing yourself with gasoline and catch fire. That's 9% arm and 1% *ahem* then you switch to a dry dressing"
> 
> Talking about wet and dry dressings for burns lol



Whatever tickles your pickle eh?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Whatever tickles your pickle eh?



Or cooks it, in this case....:rofl:


----------



## Clare (Feb 19, 2013)

Anybody else use glad wrap for burns? I have recently had its awesomeness for burns validated.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 19, 2013)

Clare said:


> Anybody else use glad wrap for burns? I have recently had its awesomeness for burns validated.



Glad wrap is a type of Saran Wrap for us... I don't think we would use it on burns... i use it for my lunch sometimes.


----------



## Clare (Feb 19, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Glad wrap is a type of Saran Wrap for us... I don't think we would use it on burns... i use it for my lunch sometimes.



Why not? Once cooling is complete it holds in any fluid that collects, prevents air from getting it which relieves some pain and helps to minimise/prevent infection? 

I was quite skeptical at first, but I tell you, having used it several times, its magic stuff and its so cheap!


----------



## Hunter (Feb 19, 2013)

Clare said:


> Why not? Once cooling is complete it holds in any fluid that collects, prevents air from getting it which relieves some pain and helps to minimise/prevent infection?
> 
> I was quite skeptical at first, but I tell you, having used it several times, its magic stuff and its so cheap!



Isn't that what all the dressings and burn sheets are for? I do see the logic behind it though.


----------



## Clare (Feb 19, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Isn't that what all the dressings and burn sheets are for? I do see the logic behind it though.



We don't use them because there is no evidence they are better than glad wrap and they are very expensive.  

Our focus is on 20 minutes of cooling with cool water at the scene no questions, ifs or buts (unless there is life threatening problems with the primary survey) cling film and generous pain relief.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 19, 2013)

Just started watching that Aussie medics show...

To paraphrase it: "[Name] is a firefighter who's been waiting two years to be accepted into a paramedic program."

How 'bout that?


----------



## Jambi (Feb 19, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Just started watching that Aussie medics show...
> 
> To paraphrase it: "[Name] is a firefighter who's been waiting two years to be accepted into a paramedic program."
> 
> How 'bout that?



I like it just fine!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 19, 2013)

Being sick is bad news. Not only do I feel like crap I've managed to spend way too much money on my truck as well. Sitting around reading all day I couldn't contain myself. 

4 inch MBRP turbo back exhaust, SCT programmer and an Edge CTS Insight monitoring system with the expandable EGT probe. She's gonna rip! Sound nasty too, if my neighbors hated me for idling my truck in the am before this isn't going to help that cause.


----------



## TRSpeed (Feb 19, 2013)

Robb said:


> Being sick is bad news. Not only do I feel like crap I've managed to spend way too much money on my truck as well. Sitting around reading all day I couldn't contain myself.
> 
> 4 inch MBRP turbo back exhaust, SCT programmer and an Edge CTS Insight monitoring system with the expandable EGT probe. She's gonna rip! Sound nasty too, if my neighbors hated me for idling my truck in the am before this isn't going to help that cause.



Ecoboost I assume? If so get a E85 tune on it  I will be beast!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 19, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Ecoboost I assume? If so get a E85 tune on it  I will be beast!



6.0l powerstroke crew cab short bed.


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 19, 2013)

Robb said:


> Being sick is bad news. Not only do I feel like crap I've managed to* spend way too much money on my truck as well*. Sitting around reading all day I couldn't contain myself.
> 
> 4 inch MBRP turbo back exhaust, SCT programmer and an Edge CTS Insight monitoring system with the expandable EGT probe. She's gonna rip! Sound nasty too, if my neighbors hated me for idling my truck in the am before this isn't going to help that cause.


All car guys do that <_< It's just too easy... haha.
Once you start, you'll never stop! lol


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 19, 2013)

Robb said:


> 6.0l powerstroke crew cab short bed.



Put some bulletproof parts on it and you'll be good.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 19, 2013)

Robb said:


> 6.0l powerstroke crew cab short bed.


What year?


shfd739 said:


> Put some bulletproof parts on it and you'll be good.


 depends, some suck. Some are great (mine)


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 19, 2013)

blittle said:


> All car guys do that <_< It's just too easy... haha.
> Once you start, you'll never stop! lol



Yep. It's a bad habit.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 19, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Put some bulletproof parts on it and you'll be good.



Biggest things I hear are aftermarket oil coolers, the EGR delete and head studs. 

From what I've read if you do the heavy duty oil cooler then you usually don't need to delete the EGR or do head studs unless you go with a bigger turbo. Not something I'm planning on but who knows.  



Achilles said:


> What year?
> depends, some suck. Some are great (mine)



2006.

Need to get a cord for the block heater though. From what I'm told they all have the heater element just don't all have the cord and I cannot find the cord tied up under the hood anywhere. Usually cycle the ignition 3x for the first start of the day then let her idle for 5-10 minutes then after that she's good to go.


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 19, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Yep. It's a bad habit.


Very bad. I've spent tons on my Trans Am. lol. 
Exhaust was $900 by itself... LS6 intake was $600... List goes on. Lol
I want rid of it, though. Things a money pit. Blew a intake manifold gasket (i.e. the reason for the LS6 intake. Shop wanted the same price for the gasket as they did for the LS6 intake. Didn't have a LS1, though), the whole A/C system crapped out, the oil pan's weld on the nut inside the bung is broken, the transmission tailshaft mount is broke... List goes on for this one, too :rofl:


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 19, 2013)

My muffler was impaled by a piece of rebar on a dump run in 2010, replaced with a middumped Flowmaster 44, added a CAI and replaced the stock hankooks with Falken Rocky Mountain ATs. Next up is either going to be a new stereo or an Edge EVO programmer-any experience with them on a 4.6L F150?


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 19, 2013)

Shopping list for our Land Cruiser still is a rear bumper with swingouts, regear axles, sliders, replace some interior bits and is like a fresh motor with turbo added. 

Minus the motor I need about $4k worth of OT money. This may take awhile lol


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 19, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Shopping list for our Land Cruiser still is a rear bumper with swingouts, regear axles, sliders, replace some interior bits and is like a fresh motor with turbo added.
> 
> Minus the motor I need about $4k worth of OT money. This may take awhile lol


That's how I felt, hahaa. 
I decided the other day that it's officially going for sale when I get out of school, so I'm not putting any more money into anything besides fixing everything wrong with it as of now. Want to get 8-9k out of it and get a newer Harley Sportster and café race it out and an el cheapo Jeep for bad weather days. 
Rocket: Never owned a Ford, but as far as programmers; some people swear by them, some won't touch them with a 10 foot stick. You'd be hard pressed to find someone without a bias towards them.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 19, 2013)

Rob, check under the radiator for the cord, between the tow hooks. If it's not there you might not have the the cold weather package, also if you wouldn't mind, check the drivers and passenger side of the transmission for me, and if you see a plate, then that's pretty cool, if not, NBD. 

Every fill up, I strongly recommend a fuel additive for winter I use this:
http://www.powerservice.com/dfs/
For summer I use this, 
http://mobile.powerstrokediesel.com/index/20407 
First product.

When you put coolant in, use motorcraft gold, any other stuff and you can screw up your engine.
I plug my truck in from November - April. 
The diesels hate the cold and love the heat.


Are you putting a chip in?

Also, your truck loves to tow, it's not for going to Wal-mart once a week and buying fruit loops. Work that truck! That's what it likes.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 19, 2013)

Well... looks like my stethoscope grew legs on Friday and walked away from me. I swear, I will replace it with the most hideous color possible. God help me, hot pink is currently high on the color list.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Well... looks like my stethoscope grew legs on Friday and walked away from me. I swear, I will replace it with the most hideous color possible. God help me, hot pink is currently high on the color list.



Get one in plaid...


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 19, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Get one in plaid...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mk7VWcuVOf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yep...where do you think I got the idea?:rofl:


----------



## Tigger (Feb 19, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Well... looks like my stethoscope grew legs on Friday and walked away from me. I swear, I will replace it with the most hideous color possible. God help me, hot pink is currently high on the color list.



I actually kinda want a hot pink one just for, well no reason really, I just want it. 

Also, who got an A on his thesis? Dis guy!!


----------



## Wheel (Feb 19, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I actually kinda want a hot pink one just for, well no reason really, I just want it.
> 
> Also, who got an A on his thesis? Dis guy!!



Congrats!


----------



## Jambi (Feb 20, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I actually kinda want a hot pink one just for, well no reason really, I just want it.
> 
> Also, who got an A on his thesis? Dis guy!!



Gratz! I say hotpink to celebrate!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 20, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Rob, check under the radiator for the cord, between the tow hooks. If it's not there you might not have the the cold weather package, also if you wouldn't mind, check the drivers and passenger side of the transmission for me, and if you see a plate, then that's pretty cool, if not, NBD.
> 
> Every fill up, I strongly recommend a fuel additive for winter I use this:
> http://www.powerservice.com/dfs/
> ...



I looked under there today real briefly today. Didn't spend much time though seeing as I'm still running a >101 degree temperature. 

What is this plate I'm looking for?

I have the window sticker from the truck and I'm not seeing black heater or a cold weather package listed but it has the heavy duty floor mats... I'll have to dig into it further when I'm feeling better. 

Was going to install everything myself but I think I'm going to bite the bullet and pay someone to instead. Especially the EGT probe, knowing me I'd mess it up and end up sucking it through my turbo.

I ordered the SCT SF3 chip. Gonna run the preloaded maps for a while until I can save for a custom tune. Don't know anyone in the area that does them so I'll probably have to go on a road trip to get to a reputable tuner. 

Thanks for the tip on the fuel additive and the coolant! I've heard the motorcraft gold is the way to go.

Been trying to use it like it's supposed to be used, just haven't had any snow to toy the toys out to to ride in! 



Tigger said:


> I actually kinda want a hot pink one just for, well no reason really, I just want it.
> 
> Also, who got an A on his thesis? Dis guy!!



Congrats on your thesis!

My partner just got picked up by the Sheriff's Office and will be leaving me in a couple weeks. I'm trying to find a good pair of pink handcuffs to get her as a congratulations/goodbye present since she had mentioned she was going to buy herself a pair when she finished the academy.


----------



## Clare (Feb 20, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Well... looks like my stethoscope grew legs on Friday and walked away from me. I swear, I will replace it with the most hideous color possible. God help me, hot pink is currently high on the color list.



I like pink, but that might be expected?


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Feb 20, 2013)

I am coming to America in March / April for a months vacation.

My last 5 days will be in San Francisco.

Anyone here work or worked for any EMS agencies in San Fran / Bay Area?

I'm might been on organising a ride along if its allowed.

Oakland is ok too, as long as I get supplied with a ballistic vest :rofl:

I am also thinking of getting a tattoo saying "Not for spineboard and NRB" incase any of my partying goes wrong


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 20, 2013)

Today, I worked an OT shift with a Kool-Aid drinker.

Ewww.

Quote of the night: "No one should take nitro without a 12-lead."

Me- "Well, why? Justify."

"They might go into arrest from the nitro and die."

Indeed they might, partner. Indeed they might...


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Feb 20, 2013)

Hahaha thanks for this.  I needed a good laugh after this last 24 hours!



Rocketmedic40 said:


> Today, I worked an OT shift with a Kool-Aid drinker.
> 
> Ewww.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clare (Feb 20, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Quote of the night: "No one should take nitro without a 12-lead."
> Me- "Well, why? Justify."
> "They might go into arrest from the nitro and die."



Respectfully, wrong. 

I remember talking to Clinical Standards Officer about this and it has been bought up by the Medical Director and it is this:  right ventricular infarct is not an absolute contraindication for GTN, a fluid challenge is more appropriate as is a reduce dose of 0.4 mg GTN SL.  

The best justification against this is "do angina patients do a 12 lead on themselves before taking their GTN, how do they know they are not going to have a anterioinferior infarct?" and he is absolutely right.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Feb 20, 2013)

*replacement scope parts?*

speaking of scopes....

Does anyone know of a place that sells just the "chest piece" of a 3M scope? I love my Littman Lightweight II-SE, but my fire truck didn't love it and crushed the "bell" of it.  3m told me they don't make replacement parts. Which is silly, because all it needs is a new chest piece and it is good to go.


----------



## Household6 (Feb 20, 2013)

Robb said:


> Being sick is bad news. Not only do I feel like crap I've managed to spend way too much money on my truck as well. Sitting around reading all day I couldn't contain myself.
> 
> 4 inch MBRP turbo back exhaust, SCT programmer and an Edge CTS Insight monitoring system with the expandable EGT probe. She's gonna rip! Sound nasty too, if my neighbors hated me for idling my truck in the am before this isn't going to help that cause.



I've looked into those Edge Evolution before.. I liked the way you can expand on the sensors inputs. I also like the diagnostic capabilities it has, and the ability to check injector balances..

I *was* going to have one installed in my husband's truck, but I thought about it and realized he'd probably be unable to resist playing with it as he drove down the road.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 20, 2013)

Flag football tournament yesterday, today, and tomorrow. My feet are already ripped to shreds an we're only half way through h34r:


----------



## Achilles (Feb 20, 2013)

Robb said:


> I looked under there today real briefly today. Didn't spend much time though seeing as I'm still running a >101 degree temperature.
> 
> What is this plate I'm looking for?
> 
> ...



The plate is for a PTO


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 20, 2013)

Clare said:


> The best justification against this is "do angina patients do a 12 lead on themselves before taking their GTN, how do they know they are not going to have a anterioinferior infarct?" and he is absolutely right.


 
...because the angina patient has been worked up by a cardiologist and disagnosed with angina. That's not true about the undifferiated chest pain patient who has called 911 or the patient with a history of angina who is calling after not receiving relief with 3 doses of nitro.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 20, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> ...because the angina patient has been worked up by a cardiologist and disagnosed with angina. That's not true about the undifferiated chest pain patient who has called 911 or the patient with a history of angina who is calling after not receiving relief with 3 doses of nitro.



However, just because they have a hx of angina doesn't mean they are currently having angina when they pop the first 3 nitro... without the 12lead.



Clare said:


> a reduce dose of 0.4 mg GTN SL.



Reduced?  That's normal in these parts


----------



## Clare (Feb 20, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> ..That's not true about the undifferiated chest pain patient who has called 911 or the patient with a history of angina who is calling after not receiving relief with 3 doses of nitro.



Three doses? Patients here are educated to take their GTN and it doesn't relieve the pain like it normally should after fifteen minutes to call an ambulance.

The rest homes generally give another spray after fifteen minutes and give it about five minutes to work then call.





Linuss said:


> Reduced?  That's normal in these parts



Why so?

0.8 mg is standard here, even the patients use two sprays (0.8 mg) as a single dose when they use their own GTN


----------



## Aidey (Feb 20, 2013)

Who knows why so. 0.4mg is the standard dose in the US.


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 20, 2013)

blittle said:


> Very bad. I've spent tons on my Trans Am. lol.
> Exhaust was $900 by itself... LS6 intake was $600... List goes on. Lol
> I want rid of it, though. Things a money pit. Blew a intake manifold gasket (i.e. the reason for the LS6 intake. Shop wanted the same price for the gasket as they did for the LS6 intake. Didn't have a LS1, though), the whole A/C system crapped out, the oil pan's weld on the nut inside the bung is broken, the transmission tailshaft mount is broke... List goes on for this one, too :rofl:


Dammit I jinxed myself! 
Just driving along to a friends house today and hit a pothole and crack my rear bumper on it... Looking at like $100 on the part and 500 on paint.
:censored:


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 20, 2013)

Clare said:


> Why so?
> 
> 0.8 mg is standard here, even the patients use two sprays (0.8 mg) as a single dose when they use their own GTN



Just is.  I'm going to assume it's because most NTG pills and spray come in 0.4mg doses so it's just easier to say "Take one" than anything else?


Meh, I just give a single tablet and move on to the paste or IV drip anyhow.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 20, 2013)

Flyers and Penguins game followed by the Blues and Avs game? I think I've died and gone to hockey heaven. 

Sharks put on a show the other night too.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 20, 2013)

Robb said:


> Flyers and Penguins game followed by the Blues and Avs game? I think I've died and gone to hockey heaven.
> 
> Sharks put on a show the other night too.



One more thing regarding your truck, (your may already be aware)
The tow hooks on the front if your truck are not for pulling people out, they're for pulling you out. You only have one gear in reverse, and it's not meant for pulling people out.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 21, 2013)

Achilles said:


> One more thing regarding your truck, (your may already be aware)
> The tow hooks on the front if your truck are not for pulling people out, they're for pulling you out. You only have one gear in reverse, and it's not meant for pulling people out.



Definitely would rather not have to rebuild my transmission. Any pulling will be and has always been done pointed in the right direction.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 21, 2013)

Just saw a business card from my company in the 1980s. The number that citizens would call for an emergency is now our dispatch number for crews to call. It's weird lol


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 21, 2013)

firefite said:


> Just saw a business card from my company in the 1980s. The number that citizens would call for an emergency is now our dispatch number for crews to call. It's weird lol




I still laugh that the company I used to work for somehow snagged 1-800-fire-amb for one of their lines, despite only doing IFTs. However I've never seen them advertise the number in that fashion.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 21, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I still laugh that the company I used to work for somehow snagged 1-800-fire-amb for one of their lines, despite only doing IFTs. However I've never seen them advertise the number in that fashion.



I will admit that is pretty cool haha


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 21, 2013)

So... apparently according to my sister (who has defriended me over this... not much of a loss) thinks that pregnant women can't shoot people, therefore the police shouldn't use targets of pregnant women pointing a gun at them for target practice. Only evil men can kill.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 21, 2013)

At least now you can tell your mother you tried. Anyone can be a threat, so police train under that assumption. I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## CANDawg (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm officially zero for five on Roll Up the Rim. So far this is my worst year yet!

:blink:


----------



## Hunter (Feb 21, 2013)

albertaEMS said:


> I'm officially zero for five on Roll Up the Rim. So far this is my worst year yet!
> 
> :blink:



Nothing to do with your post.

Best custom user title ever.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Feb 21, 2013)

Our GTN spray dosages are 400mcg  0.4mg


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 21, 2013)

Fever's been broken from 24 hours now. Back to work tomorrow. Still got a ton of congestion in my chest though.


----------



## Chris07 (Feb 21, 2013)

Robb said:


> Fever's been broken from 24 hours now. Back to work tomorrow. Still got a ton of congestion in my chest though.


Keep fed and WELL hydrated. A normal day of work after being out of commission is always twice as hard since you're not 100%. Might as well not make it worse with being dehydrated and the like.


----------



## Clare (Feb 21, 2013)

Linuss said:


> Meh, I just give a single tablet and move on to the paste or IV drip anyhow.



Ah yes I see that many services in USA have IV GTN

I do not know whether to be jealous or not, we have no plans to introduce it as it is said to be no more effective than regular sub lingual GTN and must be given as a carefully titrated infusion in a vunerable glass bottle via a very expensive pump.


----------



## MrJones (Feb 21, 2013)

Aidey said:


> At least now you can tell your mother you tried. Anyone can be a threat, so police train under that assumption. I don't see what the big deal is.



Since "anyone can be a threat", can we assume that you would have no problem with a company selling targets depicting police, fire and ems personnel so that people can train under that assumption?

Or, to put it another way, you will "see what the big deal is" the first time someone wins a wrongful death lawsuit by establishing that the police officer who shot and killed someone's pregnant wife, dear old grandpa, or the cute kid next door actually trained to do so by using targets depicting old people, pregnant women or children (just some of the targets available from the company in question).


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 21, 2013)

Clare said:


> Ah yes I see that many services in USA have IV GTN
> 
> I do not know whether to be jealous or not, we have no plans to introduce it as it is said to be no more effective than regular sub lingual GTN and must be given as a carefully titrated infusion in a vunerable glass bottle via a very expensive pump.



Not in the USA but this is what I have


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 21, 2013)

MrJones said:


> Since "anyone can be a threat", can we assume that you would have no problem with a company selling targets depicting police, fire and ems personnel so that people can train under that assumption?
> 
> Or, to put it another way, you will "see what the big deal is" the first time someone wins a wrongful death lawsuit by establishing that the police officer who shot and killed someone's pregnant wife, dear old grandpa, or the cute kid next door actually trained to do so by using targets depicting old people, pregnant women or children (just some of the targets available from the company in question).



Nope. I'm pretty sure there is a company somewhere that already sells those. 

And no I won't see what the big deal is when/if someone wins a wrongful death lawsuits. 

Just because you use a specific target to train with doesnt mean that you now have a bias for that selected target. 

I mostly use zombie targets. Yet I don't do around shooting every zombie I see, just the bad ones :rofl:

There shouldn't be an issue with having police train with all sorts of scenarios. Could a pregnant wife become an active shooter? Dear old grandpa? Cute little kid next door? The answer to all the above is yes it is possible.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 21, 2013)

So after conducting interviews the last three days, my brain was done. Wore out. I got home around 7p, decided to power nap for 30 minutes but woke up around 2a. Oh well. Rolled over and slept till 6a.


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 21, 2013)

Clare said:


> I do not know whether to be jealous or not, we have no plans to introduce it as it is said to be no more effective than regular sub lingual GTN and must be given as a carefully titrated infusion in a vunerable glass bottle via a very expensive pump.


Why carefully titrate a drug when you can dump 20x the starting dose under their tongue that you can't get back, right?

If I never had to use SL NTG again it really wouldn't bother me. IV NTG is infinitely more controllable, and if I have a B/P issue I turn it down or off, and the effects go away with in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 21, 2013)

Nothing has to be given via a very expensive pump. 

That is just outstanding marketing by device manufacturers.


----------



## Clare (Feb 21, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> Nothing has to be given via a very expensive pump.
> 
> That is just outstanding marketing by device manufacturers.



This made me laugh so hard 

What is the rationale for giving IV GTN instead of sub lingual? Like is there a clinical benefit to the patient in terms of its like a more effective treatment or is it just more controllable etc?


----------



## Anjel (Feb 21, 2013)

Robb said:


> Fever's been broken from 24 hours now. Back to work tomorrow. Still got a ton of congestion in my chest though.



A least your partner will take care of you, unlike some people.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 21, 2013)

How the heck did I let myself get talked into teaching intro to OB and neonatology......


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 21, 2013)

MrJones said:


> Since "anyone can be a threat", can we assume that you would have no problem with a company selling targets depicting police, fire and ems personnel so that people can train under that assumption?
> 
> Or, to put it another way, you will "see what the big deal is" the first time someone wins a wrongful death lawsuit by establishing that the police officer who shot and killed someone's pregnant wife, dear old grandpa, or the cute kid next door actually trained to do so by using targets depicting old people, pregnant women or children (just some of the targets available from the company in question).



So then what should the police train with? Only concentric circle targets?


----------



## CritterNurse (Feb 21, 2013)

Getting a bit jittery about  the job interview I have this afternoon. Its not medical related at all, so flashing my EMT or LVT licenses won't help. Its _somewhat_ related to my first college degree (environmental science with a chemistry minor), but it would be a stretch. The job only requires a high school diploma or GED. So I don't want to come off as over-educated, but I do want the job. It pays a lot better than any of the jobs I've held that I went to school for. Its for the overnight shift, which would be great considering I'm naturally nocturnal. Pretty much I'd be monitoring bottling equipment. 

I know a couple guys who work there, and they've given me a few tips. One said be sure to mention my first college degree since it _somewhat_ applies to the job. The other said to mention my EMT license since they have in-house first responders for on the job incidents. 

I'm  just sick of interviewing. Seems I get told one of three things: I'm either over-qualified for the job, I don't have enough experience, or I don't have the right qualifications, and they found a better match.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 21, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> So then what should the police train with? Only concentric circle targets?


----------



## MrJones (Feb 21, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> So then what should the police train with? Only concentric circle targets?



Not at all. There's a valid reason for using what are referred to as no hesitation targets. The "shoot-no shoot" decision is a critical one and quite often a judgement call based on experience and/or training. But do we really want to effectively desensitize law enforcement personnel to shooting pregnant women, old people and children? They're not all as perceptive as Will Smith, after all.....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRXNNqNfQBs[/YOUTUBE]

_Because a girl that young toting around advanced physics textbooks has to be up to no good._ :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Feb 21, 2013)

I hate the gyno... Just saying. 

Not looking forward to these new meds and supplements. 

He told me to get something called evening primrose. Reminds me of the hunger games lol


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 21, 2013)

MrJones said:


> But do we really want to effectively desensitize law enforcement personnel to shooting pregnant women, old people and children? They're not all as perceptive as Will Smith, after all.....



Well, it's sexist to only desensitize shooting men. 

On a serious note, a threat is a threat is a threat. A police officer who hesitates at the site of a gun because of something unrelated to having a gun pointed at him is about as useful as a surgeon who hesitates at the site of blood.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 21, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Reminds me of the hunger games lol




May the odds forever be in your favor?


----------



## Anjel (Feb 21, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> May the odds forever be in your favor?



In my husbands favor that this works and I don't turn into the wicked witch.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 21, 2013)

MrJones said:


> Not at all. There's a valid reason for using what are referred to as no hesitation targets. The "shoot-no shoot" decision is a critical one and quite often a judgement call based on experience and/or training. But do we really want to effectively desensitize law enforcement personnel to shooting pregnant women, old people and children? They're not all as perceptive as Will Smith, after all.....



I don't think it is desensitization at all. PD needs to be able to quickly ascertain who is and who isn't a threat. Assuming that certain types of people can't be a threat is a good way to miss a threat. Just the other day there was a story on the news about a couple of 5th graders who planed to attack classmates. They had a list of targets and even went so far as to bring weapons to school.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 21, 2013)

MrJones said:


> Not at all. There's a valid reason for using what are referred to as no hesitation targets. The "shoot-no shoot" decision is a critical one and quite often a judgement call based on experience and/or training. But do we really want to effectively desensitize law enforcement personnel to shooting pregnant women, old people and children? They're not all as perceptive as Will Smith, after all[/I] :rofl:




A 9yo with a gun can kill you just as dead as Tyrone with a gun can.   Hesitation gets people killed, and one of the top reasons why police officers are killed is hesitation when they should have acted, as shown by several studies and interviews with criminals.


----------



## MrJones (Feb 21, 2013)

Linuss said:


> A 9yo with a gun can kill you just as dead as Tyrone with a gun can.   Hesitation gets people killed, and one of the top reasons why police officers are killed is hesitation when they should have acted, as shown by several studies and interviews with criminals.



And a 9yo with a water pistol can be killed just as dead as Tyrone if we desensitize police officers by using targets of a 9 yo with a gun.

With that said, I'm betting that we're not going to agree on this topic, so I'll just leave it at that and move on. Feel free to have the last word.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 21, 2013)

Linuss said:


> A 9yo with a gun can kill you just as dead as Tyrone with a gun can.   Hesitation gets people killed, and one of the top reasons why police officers are killed is hesitation when they should have acted, as shown by several studies and interviews with criminals.



Why does it have to be Tyrone?!


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 21, 2013)

firefite said:


> Why does it have to be Tyrone?!



Because the black dude always dies on The Walking Dead.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 21, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Because the black dude always dies on The Walking Dead.



The "Red Shirt" cast members?  :rofl:


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 21, 2013)

Stupid snow. My replacements did not show up so it looks like I will be working an 18hr shift.


----------



## Engineered (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a sore throat, I hate having sore throats.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 21, 2013)

Engineered said:


> I have a sore throat, I hate having sore throats.



Want some medical advice?
If so I can't give you any or I'll get a message from a CL offering me a free vacation. I wonder if it would be all inclusive though. :unsure:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 21, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Want some medical advice?
> If so I can't give you any or I'll get a message from a CL offering me a free vacation. I wonder if it would be all inclusive though. :unsure:



I couldn't become a CL because I would be handing out vacations to everyone like it was crack haha


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 21, 2013)

Just had a call way out in the desert, 30 mile response to a 1 year old full arrest, no airships available, got pulses on the way to the hospital though.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 21, 2013)

Engineered said:


> I have a sore throat, I hate having sore throats.



At the risk of a vacation; sore throat lozenges always work for me when i have one, basically a benzocaine infused candy. o.o



The above statement is based purely on personal experience and not intended to taken as professional medical advice. Please consult a doctor before using any medication.​


----------



## Wheel (Feb 21, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Just had a call way out in the desert, 30 mile response to a 1 year old full arrest, no airships available, got pulses on the way to the hospital though.



Good job. I hate long response times.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 21, 2013)

*Conests!*

o.o So... how about a new contest? I need some more stickers...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 22, 2013)

I got absolutely throttled at work today. I guess it was Robb-doesn't-have-a-fever-anymore-so-lets-run-him-and-his-partner-into-the-ground day.

I'm in an IV slump too. Couldn't hit the broad side of a barn...this needs to change. Quickly. Although, in all fairness, every patient I've had over the last two weeks at work has been a real difficult stick. Still not an excuse. 



Addrobo said:


> Just had a call way out in the desert, 30 mile response to a 1 year old full arrest, no airships available, got pulses on the way to the hospital though.



I'm sorry you had to see that bud. If you need anyone to talk to about it don't hesitate to drop me a line. Been through way too many pediatric arrests in my short career as a medic. Congrats on getting pulses back, kids are resilient, hopefully the little one will pull through.


----------



## Clare (Feb 22, 2013)

I am disappointed to learn that the new medical world I thought I invented while speaking about a patient the other day (primigravida) is already a word.

Boo!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 22, 2013)

Can't wait until this A&P test is over 2 weeks from today. My brain hurts from trying to remember all the different bones in the body and all the processes, foramen, fossas, and notches. Plus next week we are covering all the muscles in the body :blink:

Good thing is that so far I have a 95% in the class with no curved grading (professor doesn't believe in that). I honestly haven't studied outside of class for more then 30 minutes a week. I should probably do that more often :mellow:


----------



## Hunter (Feb 22, 2013)

firefite said:


> Can't wait until this A&P test is over 2 weeks from today. My brain hurts from trying to remember all the different bones in the body and all the processes, foramen, fossas, and notches. Plus next week we are covering all the muscles in the body :blink:
> 
> Good thing is that so far I have a 95% in the class with no curved grading (professor doesn't believe in that). I honestly haven't studied outside of class for more then 30 minutes a week. I should probably do that more often :mellow:



just remember the funny bone... isn't very funny...


----------



## Clare (Feb 22, 2013)

You have my admiration, anatomy is not my strong point, except when it comes to cardiac and respiratory anatomy, and a little renal, then I am good but other than that, I am no good at bones and muscles and such


----------



## Clare (Feb 22, 2013)

Hunter said:


> just remember the funny bone... isn't very funny...



OMG I remember this one lady who whacked her funny bone on the kitchen countertop so hard she went unconscious and had a transient period of apnoea 
and the husband saying he did CPR on her.

I am not sure she was actually apnoeic or in cardiac arrest or nothing but wow, thats crazy!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hunter said:


> just remember the funny bone... isn't very funny...



That's connected to the spleen bone right? :unsure:


----------



## Hunter (Feb 22, 2013)

firefite said:


> That's connected to the spleen bone right? :unsure:



No no the kidneys, that's why there's two of em...


----------



## Achilles (Feb 22, 2013)

Hunter said:


> just remember the funny bone... isn't very funny...



I laugh everytime someone hits their funny bone.


----------



## exodus (Feb 22, 2013)

Finally got my set date on when I'll be moving up to a 911 shift. The 10th.  And who's shift am I taking over? None other than the world famous firefite's!


----------



## Aprz (Feb 22, 2013)

Got dinged on my home medication test for putting beta 2 agonist for albuterol and selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor for fluoxetine.  The answer was bronchodilator and antidepressant.


----------



## Household6 (Feb 22, 2013)

Our dog is deeply in love with our youngest baby...


----------



## Wheel (Feb 22, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Got dinged on my home medication test for putting beta 2 agonist for albuterol and selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor for fluoxetine.  The answer was bronchodilator and antidepressant.



...wow


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 22, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Got dinged on my home medication test for putting beta 2 agonist for albuterol and selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor for fluoxetine.  The answer was bronchodilator and antidepressant.



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 22, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Got dinged on my home medication test for putting beta 2 agonist for albuterol and selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor for fluoxetine.  The answer was bronchodilator and antidepressant.



Sounds like a great class. Do they refer to ETI as "putting a breathing tube in the windpipe"?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 22, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Got dinged on my home medication test for putting beta 2 agonist for albuterol and selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor for fluoxetine.  The answer was bronchodilator and antidepressant.


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 22, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Got dinged on my home medication test for putting beta 2 agonist for albuterol and selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor for fluoxetine.  The answer was bronchodilator and antidepressant.



I would demand my money back.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 22, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Got dinged on my home medication test for putting beta 2 agonist for albuterol and selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor for fluoxetine.  The answer was bronchodilator and antidepressant.



I had a patients family member demand a supervisor and file a complaint because I had the audacity to ask medically relevant questions instead of just taking the patient to the hospital like a good ambulance driver.   She even pulled out the "I've had people fired from your agency before" and "It's even flagged on my house that if we call 911 a supervisor HAS to show up!"  Needless to say my supervisor laughed when I told him the situation.


How DARE I say it was ok for a patient who had not had an appetite for 5 days be allowed to eat or drink when the 'lady in dispatch' said not to!


----------



## fast65 (Feb 22, 2013)

These past few weeks I'm finding myself losing faith in everything I once believed in...this upsets me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 22, 2013)

exodus said:


> Finally got my set date on when I'll be moving up to a 911 shift. The 10th.  And who's shift am I taking over? None other than the world famous firefite's!



They grow up soo fast *tear* :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 22, 2013)

fast65 said:


> These past few weeks I'm finding myself losing faith in everything I once believed in...this upsets me.



Sorry to hear that Fast. Not much I can do to help sadly but if you need to talk my PM is always open


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 22, 2013)

Household6 said:


> Our dog is deeply in love with our youngest baby...



Dobermans tend to get very possessive of those they like.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 22, 2013)

firefite said:


> Sorry to hear that Fast. Not much I can do to help sadly but if you need to talk my PM is always open



Thanks man, I appreciate it.


----------



## Clare (Feb 22, 2013)

It's only 9.30 and my eyes are hanging out my head ....


----------



## Household6 (Feb 22, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Dobermans tend to get very possessive of those they like.



It's perplexing to me.. The baby doesn't pet her, or feed her, or praise her. The baby doesn't play with her, the baby doesn't do anything. It's perplexing to me how a dog can look at something that has no value to improving the dog's existence, and show affection or possession.


----------



## Wheel (Feb 22, 2013)

Linuss said:


> I had a patients family member demand a supervisor and file a complaint because I had the audacity to ask medically relevant questions instead of just taking the patient to the hospital like a good ambulance driver.   She even pulled out the "I've had people fired from your agency before" and "It's even flagged on my house that if we call 911 a supervisor HAS to show up!"  Needless to say my supervisor laughed when I told him the situation.
> 
> 
> How DARE I say it was ok for a patient who had not had an appetite for 5 days be allowed to eat or drink when the 'lady in dispatch' said not to!



Having this problem right now with a family of a patient. They thought our scene time was too long because they beat us to the hospital.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 22, 2013)

We were dispatched for a MVC yesterday afternoon, and the information was given to us in tiny little pieces with different radio traffic in between each tidbit.  It was almost humorous, and left us wondering if there was really much more that could have been added before we got there.

"XYZ Medic, please assist ABC Fire & EMS with a 10-50 accident at 123 Main Street...  Be advised, bystanders are reporting possible entrapment...  The vehicle is reported to be inverted...  Bystanders now reporting it is on fire...  The vehicle has went off the bridge...  There is a possible gas leak...   Gas company advises that line is a high pressure line..."

We get there, and the van is inverted in the creek, off the bridge, but there was no fire or gas leak.  The driver was completely fine, and was able to go BLS to the hospital.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 22, 2013)

Household6 said:


> It's perplexing to me.. The baby doesn't pet her, or feed her, or praise her. The baby doesn't play with her, the baby doesn't do anything. It's perplexing to me how a dog can look at something that has no value to improving the dog's existence, and show affection or possession.



It's easy to understand once you realize that the dog views the kid as a self-propelled chew toy.  :rofl:


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 22, 2013)

That was one of the most surprising things to me when I started- how people in so many terrible-looking accidents could so consistently have virtually no injuries.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 22, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> That was one of the most surprising things to me when I started- how people in so many terrible-looking accidents could so consistently have virtually no injuries.



What I've noticed is that the ones that usually cause the accident are the ones who are usually injured the least...:glare: seems like one of those life is unfair kinda deals.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 22, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> We get there, and the van is inverted in the creek, off the bridge, but there was no fire or gas leak.  The driver was completely fine, and was able to go BLS to the hospital.



Had a call to a "Major MVC with entrapment and fire".

The fire was the smoke from airbags, and the entrapment was "My door handle is stuck so I had to get out the other side".


Also had a "Rollover with ejection and entrapment".  Get on scene to find a car with minor dents and scratches to the side, totally perplexed as to how it came out differently.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 22, 2013)

Linuss said:


> Had a call to a "Major MVC with entrapment and fire".
> 
> The fire was the smoke from airbags, and the entrapment was "My door handle is stuck so I had to get out the other side".
> 
> ...



:lol: Those are every other shift!

My favorite car fire was one that PD called in for us. We get to the location that was given and there was nothing there. Asked PD for more info; they told us the vehicle was still mobile and they were trying to get the driver to pull over. He was over 2mi from the initial location :lol:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 22, 2013)

Linuss said:


> Also had a "Rollover with ejection and entrapment".  Get on scene to find a car with minor dents and scratches to the side, totally perplexed as to how it came out differently.


We had one where the car went off the road and flipped bumper over bumper before landing on it's wheels.  It didn't even deploy the airbags. 

How do we know that's what happened?  PD was chasing the guy and caught it all on dash cam.


----------



## Robert Canady (Feb 22, 2013)

I thought all women dress in drag.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 22, 2013)

Robert Canady said:


> I thought all women dress in drag.



Uhhhh... Welcome to the forum?... :unsure:


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 22, 2013)

I didn't think it was possible for a type 3 to have this little leg room. It is. 

I'm 5'8 and my knees are touching the dash.


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 22, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> I didn't think it was possible for a type 3 to have this little leg room. It is.
> 
> I'm 5'8 and my knees are touching the dash.



Chevy?


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 22, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Chevy?



Ford with a Collins box. 

Acquisition inherited


----------



## Hunter (Feb 22, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Ford with a Collins box.
> 
> Acquisition inherited



I hate our Fords, no room anywhere... the Chevy's are much more roomier in the front.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hunter said:


> I hate our Fords, no room anywhere... the Chevy's are much more roomier in the front.



Yep. Ford van cabs are tight. Chevys are roomier but still a Chevy. Sprinters are better than both.


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 22, 2013)

Trucks are hit or miss. All depends on how the box is mounted.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 22, 2013)

Unless you're 6'2" like me, then you're always screwed out of comfort.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 22, 2013)

Linuss said:


> Unless you're 6'2" like me, then you're always screwed out of comfort.



My partner is 5'4" and in cramped in some of the trucks we have. Thank god she likes to drive so I get a little more foot room.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 23, 2013)

Linuss said:


> Unless you're 6'2" like me, then you're always screwed out of comfort.



I always pictured you to be closer to 5'6" for some reason :lol:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 23, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I always pictured you to be closer to 5'6" for some reason :lol:



Must have been the pic he used to have in his profile, because I thought the same thing.:rofl:


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 23, 2013)

There are like... 4 or 5 people on this forum that can vouch for my height, so ha.    You're just jealous that I can see the top of the fridge without standing on my toes or using other objects.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 23, 2013)

https://www.fleet.ford.com/showroom/specialty_vehicles/Ambulance 2013-LoRes.pdf

We use the Type II and III and they have absolutely no leg room in the front, I'm pretty sure all the cabins are the same on all of them. The back is usually nice and roomy but when you're posting for a long time sitting in the front sucks...


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 23, 2013)

Nope, I'm the 5' 6" Texan here....


----------



## nemedic (Feb 23, 2013)

Bacon and bourbon is a match made in heaven. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## CritterNurse (Feb 23, 2013)

I love it when I'm pleasantly surprised. 

My family just adopted four more fur-kids from the rescue we usually adopt from. On their profiles, all four were listed as having standard fur. When I went to pick them up tonight, I was handed one of the girls first, and was surprised to see she had curly 'rex' fur. She is just so SOFT, and even better, she loves to snuggle up to people!

I think I'm in love!


----------



## CritterNurse (Feb 23, 2013)

nemedic said:


> Bacon and bourbon is a match made in heaven. That's all I have to say about that.



I take it you just tried this?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 23, 2013)

nemedic said:


> Bacon and bourbon is a match made in heaven. That's all I have to say about that.


How about Bacon Vodka?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 23, 2013)

Hunter said:


> I hate our Fords, no room anywhere... the Chevy's are much more roomier in the front.





shfd739 said:


> Yep. Ford van cabs are tight. Chevys are roomier but still a Chevy. Sprinters are better than both.



I have a real bad habit of putting my feet on the dash while we're posted. I hate our Chevys, no room to put them up there!

I'm 5'8" and have plenty of room in my usual unit. It's an 03 or 04 E450. My partner likes to sit with her back against the dash and feet up on the shelves under the pass-through. I tried it, just a little bit too tall. Damn! haha


----------



## Hunter (Feb 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> I have a real bad habit of putting my feet on the dash while we're posted. I hate our Chevys, no room to put them up there!



I do the same thing, but i find that the chevys have plenty of room, usually when i sleep at night i move the seat all the way forward and lean the backrest as far back as it'll go and my feet up on the dash. But the Fords you can't lean the seat back at all so it's a lot more uncomfortable.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 23, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> How about Bacon Vodka?





CritterNurse said:


> I take it you just tried this?



as much as I love Bacon and Vodka I can't drink the two together... I can eat a piece of bacon and drink some vodka but i can't drink bacon flavored Vodka.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> I have a real bad habit of putting my feet on the dash while we're posted. I hate our Chevys, no room to put them up there!
> 
> I'm 5'8" and have plenty of room in my usual unit. It's an 03 or 04 E450. My partner likes to sit with her back against the dash and feet up on the shelves under the pass-through. I tried it, just a little bit too tall. Damn! haha



In our Chev type 1(normal unit) I can't get my feet up but I can curl up against the door and be comfy. Sprinters I can put my feet up and stretch. 

Fords depend on where the bulkhead wall is. We have a couple spare units with about a foot of space before the wall and I can lean back and put my head against the side behind the door- and it's padded like a built in pillow. Love that spare truck.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 23, 2013)

I will never get tired of listening to this man. Hes even better in person. (Not the first guy, the guy in the second half)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8CFeQKL3pM


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 23, 2013)

Today, I medicated away pelvic inflammatory disease with 200mcg fentanyl + 4mg morphine and 50mg benedryl (itching post-morphine). 

Then I turned around and relieved some pancreatitis. Another 200mcg of fent.

Then we had a woman whose teenage girlfriend mistook daily morning medications for a suicide attempt.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 23, 2013)

This actually made me laugh
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgg1WUJhUc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepFreeze (Feb 23, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> I will never get tired of listening to this man. Hes even better in person. (Not the first guy, the guy in the second half)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8CFeQKL3pM



Easily the best documentary about the FDNY and the brotherhood. Should be required viewing.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 23, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> I will never get tired of listening to this man. Hes even better in person. (Not the first guy, the guy in the second half)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8CFeQKL3pM




Yawn. ...and in other important jobs that require a commitment we don't need to go around patting ourselves on the back.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 24, 2013)

ive got legroom...yey F450.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 24, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> ive got legroom...yey F450.



Me too in my Chevy 3500. But someone got gas and diesel confused. 

Quote of the night from a patients relative that was riding in:

"This is nothing like on TV or movies. It's kinda boring."

Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 24, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Yawn. ...and in other important jobs that require a commitment we don't need to go around patting ourselves on the back.



Nor would one of your co-workers die for you on any given day.

Emphasizing brotherhood, teamwork, pride and dedication is hardly back patting.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 24, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Today, I medicated away pelvic inflammatory disease with 200mcg fentanyl + 4mg morphine and 50mg benedryl (itching post-morphine).
> 
> Then I turned around and relieved some pancreatitis. Another 200mcg of fent.
> 
> Then we had a woman whose teenage girlfriend mistook daily morning medications for a suicide attempt.



You and I would run out of narcotics on a daily basis if we were ever partners :lol:

These EOS traumatic arrests need to stop.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 24, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Nor would one of your co-workers who you may never have even said hello to, die for you on any given day.
> 
> Emphasizing brotherhood, pride and dedication is hardly back patting.



Oh, trust me, the difficulty of medical school allows me to connect pretty quickly to the vast majority of other medical students. 

In regards to pride, just about all medical students and physicians have a good chunk of pride at our accomplishments. We just don't need to blow a trumpet before ourselves letting everyone else know it.

In regards to dedication, I'll trade you a month of IM, surgery, or OB/Gyn for a month sitting around playing Madden in a fire house. Dedication? Dedication is spending 90 hours in a week, including 2 30 hour shifts in a hospital and coming back and saying, "Please sir, may I have another." Fire fighters work what? 24 on, 48 off? ::giggle:: 

Oh, but please continue to pat yourself on your back for standing in a straight line while getting a pep talk. I'll just keep trucking along knowing that I don't rely on making sure that other people go, "Oh, cool beans, look at him pat himself on the back."


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 24, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Oh, trust me, the difficulty of medical school allows me to connect pretty quickly to the vast majority of other medical students.
> 
> In regards to pride, just about all medical students and physicians have a good chunk of pride at our accomplishments. We just don't need to blow a trumpet before ourselves letting everyone else know it.
> 
> ...



And no one ever said the accolades of becoming a physician weren't equally admirable.

For the record, I see plenty of MD license plates during my commute every day. If people didn't need/want people know they were a physician, why would it need to be advertised so blatantly on their vehicle?

Why do doctors often insist on making dinner reservations under "Doctor so and so."

If you think there is 0 back patting in the medical world you are sadly mistaken.

I have nothing but respect for anyone who can make it through medical school but seriously, do you have to be an :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: about it for no reason?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 24, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> For the record, I see plenty of MD license plates during my commute every day. If people didn't need/want people know they were a physician, why would it need to be advertised so blatantly on their vehicle?



I've seen a lot more fire fighter stickers or plates than physician plates... 


> Why do doctors often insist on making dinner reservations under "Doctor so and so."



2 things.

1. Those are the people who generally get people despising physicians. 

2. Society has allowed those with terminal doctorate degrees, regardless of field, to use "doctor" as the proper salutation in place of "Mr." or Mrs." It's arguably culturally acceptable, provided they aren't putting any more specific emphasis on "Doctor" than they would on "Mr." or "Mrs." 



> If you think there is 0 back patting in the medical world you are sadly mistaken.



No... we're just not putting it on Youtube and making posts on SDN saying, "Dude, look at us. WE'RE DOCTORS! ___ YEA!" 



> I have nothing but respect for anyone who can make it through medical school but seriously, do you have to be an :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: about it for no reason?



Why do fire fighters need to act like they're the only ones with brotherhood, dedication, and pride?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 24, 2013)

Both of you need to knock it off right now, or you will become the focus of my complete and undivided attention.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 24, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> View attachment 1462



Dammit you beat me to it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 24, 2013)

Been non stop tonight. Delta unconscious that turn out to be Drunks, respiratory distress CPAP, and then...






Really? FML.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 24, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Been non stop tonight. Delta unconscious that turn out to be Drunks, respiratory distress CPAP, and then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe it is a HIPPA violation to post a patients picture :rofl

(Just so no one tries to correct me I know it's HIPAA)


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 24, 2013)

firefite said:


> I believe it is a HIPPA violation to post a patients picture :rofl
> 
> (Just so no one tries to correct me I know it's HIPAA)



patient's*


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 24, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> patient's*



Im too lazy to switch the iPhone keyboard over for those haha


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 24, 2013)

firefite said:


> Im too lazy to switch the iPhone keyboard over for those haha



Well you wouldn't let me correct "HIPPA", so I had to find something


----------



## Achilles (Feb 24, 2013)

firefite said:


> I believe it is a HIPPA violation to post a patients picture :rofl
> 
> (Just so everyone knows, Achilles is awesome)



Are you kidding me!
*HIPAA
Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act 
HIPAA
HIPAA
HIPAA*


----------



## Achilles (Feb 24, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Both of you need to knock it off right now, or you will become the focus of my complete and undivided attention.



Does this site not encourage debate? :wacko:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Are you kidding me!
> *HIPAA
> Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act
> HIPAA
> ...



If only someone had the correct spelling of it in their signature then I would know :rofl:


----------



## Hunter (Feb 24, 2013)

Debating wether to drive the 30 minutes home from work to come back in 3 hours or sleep in my car


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 24, 2013)

Started my 24th birthday hauling a decent MI off of a country bar's dance floor surrounded by well-meaning but quite intoxicated patrons and a nurse who seemed to think that his colostomy bag was the root of all his troubles...4 rounds of nitro and 4mg morphine later on what turned out to be a 90% occlusion of the circumflex. Pain dropped from 10/10 to 2/10, pressure stabilized at normal...and I felt awesome because our friendly neighborhood fire medic tried two IVs (18s) and failed on Mr. No-veins, but I ended up with two good 22s while rolling over Oklahoma's high-quality roads. The best part? The manager was trying to invite my partner and I back for free beers, the band just kept playing this song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zwq9RCeISY, and we got a standing ovation for showing up and looking busy (I just picked him up and retreated to the nice controlled truck outside, but I sure looked stylish doing it). Turns out the guy is a locally-famous Alan Jackson tribute singer, great guy. And the call made me feel awesome to get 24 started off right.

Also, I suspect that my partner's fluent Spanish is getting us calls triaged to our truck specifically...I'm OK with it.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 24, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Started my 24th birthday hauling a decent MI off of a country bar's dance floor surrounded by well-meaning but quite intoxicated patrons and a nurse who seemed to think that his colostomy bag was the root of all his troubles...4 rounds of nitro and 4mg morphine later on what turned out to be a 90% occlusion of the circumflex. Pain dropped from 10/10 to 2/10, pressure stabilized at normal...and I felt awesome because our friendly neighborhood fire medic tried two IVs (18s) and failed on Mr. No-veins, but I ended up with two good 22s while rolling over Oklahoma's high-quality roads. The best part? The manager was trying to invite my partner and I back for free beers, the band just kept playing this song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zwq9RCeISY, and we got a standing ovation for showing up and looking busy (I just picked him up and retreated to the nice controlled truck outside, but I sure looked stylish doing it). Turns out the guy is a locally-famous Alan Jackson tribute singer, great guy. And the call made me feel awesome to get 24 started off right.
> 
> Also, I suspect that my partner's fluent Spanish is getting us calls triaged to our truck specifically...I'm OK with it.



Well done. 

Especially following Fire/EMS rule #2, even if you aren't really doing anything or don't know what to do, make sure you look cool doing it.

(more great advice from my original EMT instructor)


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 24, 2013)

Well thank you. It was fun- I haven't had a good cardiac case in a while.


----------



## CritterNurse (Feb 24, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Debating wether to drive the 30 minutes home from work to come back in 3 hours or sleep in my car



If it were me, I'd sleep in the car, if there wasn't a way to take a nap inside the building itself.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 24, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> If it were me, I'd sleep in the car, if there wasn't a way to take a nap inside the building itself.



Lol I went home, it's too hot outside to sit in my car, and gas is too expensive to leave it running for 2 and a half hours so i could sleep. Plus I needed a shower to kinda give me a second wind. x.x Leaving to go back soon... Time to pick up a heart attack in a can, hopefully it's slow like sundays usually are.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 24, 2013)

A free 21hr OT shift when it's not even my turn, AND you want to give me another one next shift? Why yes, don't mind if I do


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 24, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Does this site not encourage debate? :wacko:



Yes we do as long as it's done in a respectful and civil manner.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 24, 2013)

Blew up my ambo's motor or transmission yesterday....so what do they do? Give me a brand spankin' new Chevy. 

I can dig it, still not sure if I'm a fan of the way they laid the interior out though...or not being able to kick my feet up on the dash...the high idle being quieter than my old rigs regular idle is nice though, and its faster, and I got a hard post to start my day off.

Much better day than yesterday so far


----------



## Hunter (Feb 24, 2013)

Robb said:


> Blew up my ambo's motor or transmission yesterday....so what do they do? Give me a brand spankin' new Chevy.
> 
> I can dig it, still not sure if I'm a fan of the way they laid the interior out though...or not being able to kick my feet up on the dash...the high idle being quieter than my old rigs regular idle is nice though, and its faster, and I got a hard post to start my day off.
> 
> Much better day than yesterday so far



Shhhh don't let tbe dispatch gods hear you


----------



## medic417 (Feb 24, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Does this site not encourage debate? :wacko:



Yes as long as you agree with me.  :rofl:


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 24, 2013)

Was driving on one of the major east/west roads today, and got to spend about 10 minutes chasing a dog that was running across the road. By the time we caught the dog, there was the owner and her boyfriend, me and usaf, a guy on a bike, and another couple that stopped. We even had a girl driving by hand us dog treats to try to help catch it. That was my exercise for the month!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 24, 2013)

medic417 said:


> Yes as long as you agree with me.  :rofl:



Just because I agreed with you ONCE, doesn't mean it's a requirement around here.


----------



## novemberuniformtango (Feb 24, 2013)

Sjames said:


> Everybody loves hot dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha just had some :rofl:


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 24, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Just because I agreed with you ONCE, doesn't mean it's a requirement around here.



Whoa! You 2 agreed on something? Was that when the rapture was supposed to happen?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 24, 2013)

medic417 said:


> Yes as long as you agree with me.  :rofl:



We either have to agree with you or FFEMT as you are one in the same :rofl:


----------



## medic417 (Feb 24, 2013)

firefite said:


> We either have to agree with you or FFEMT as you are one in the same :rofl:



Hush that is a secret.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 24, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Just because I agreed with you ONCE, doesn't mean it's a requirement around here.



I wonder why people with multiple personality disorders fight with themselves?h34r:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 24, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> Whoa! You 2 agreed on something? Was that when the rapture was supposed to happen?



http://www.emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=447667&postcount=33310 was the start of it.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 24, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> http://www.emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=447667&postcount=33310 was the start of it.



Thankfully we came to our senses quickly after that momentary lapse in judgement.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 24, 2013)

medic417 said:


> Yes as long as you agree with me.  :rofl:



I agree with you most of the time, the only person I don't agree with is FFemt.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 24, 2013)

Achilles said:


> I agree with you most of the time, the only person I don't agree with is FFemt.



Good thing too...I don't think the forum could handle medic417, you AND me all agreeing on something.  It has something to do with Gotterdammerung or something.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 24, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Good thing too...I don't think the forum could handle medic417, you AND me all agreeing on something.  It has something to do with Gotterdammerung or something.




As long as I don't agree with you loons, the world is safe.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 24, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Time to pick up a heart attack in a can, hopefully it's *slow *like sundays usually are.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 24, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> As long as I don't agree with you loons, the world is safe.



I agree with you on that.



:rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 24, 2013)

11,111 posts?


----------



## Hunter (Feb 24, 2013)

JPINFV said:


>



Pffft, two calls so far. Screw your superstitions of jynxing my self.


----------



## MrJones (Feb 24, 2013)

Following up on a previous conversation (start here & you should have no problem following the discussion); evidently more than a few members of the law enforcement community agree that using pregnant women, children and old men as targets is inappropriate, which in turn convinced the company to reconsider its decision - 



> We apologize for the offensive nature of our "No More Hesitation" products. These products have been taken offline due to the opinions expressed by so many, including members of the law enforcement community.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 24, 2013)

MrJones said:


> Following up on a previous conversation (start here & you should have no problem following the discussion); evidently more than a few members of the law enforcement community agree that using pregnant women, children and old men as targets is inappropriate, which in turn convinced the company to reconsider its decision -




Is it equally inappropriate to shoot middle age men or young adults?

Apparently...

Dangerous:






Shoots rainbows:











Of course I could see if I could post a link to the dash cam video of the Vietnam Vet killing a police officer on a traffic stop. Hesitation killed that police officer because apparently old men holding rifles shoot bullets, not rainbows.


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 24, 2013)

To the Owner of Colony Wash and Dry in The Colony, Texas. You have lost a customer due to incredibly poor customer service skills, insulting behavior and general all around jackassedry. May I never darken the door of this place again after tonight. 

The actions of people when they think they are superior to another say a lot about the person.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 24, 2013)

Working on a BLS truck today, no pulse ox. Took a patient to the ER who was sweaty, breathing 40 times per minute shallow with bilateral lower rails and when we found her initially, have her some o2 and sat her up, within 5 minutes she was breathing better. Nurse at the er tells me that the patient wasnt having sob because she looks fine now, and tells me that I can't know if she's short of breath without a pulse ox... Grrrr...


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 24, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> general all around *jackassedry*.



I am going to start using this word.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Working on a BLS truck today, no pulse ox. Took a patient to the ER who was sweaty, breathing 40 times per minute shallow with bilateral lower rails and when we found her initially, have her some o2 and sat her up, within 5 minutes she was breathing better. Nurse at the er tells me that the patient wasnt having sob because she looks fine now, and tells me that I can't know if she's short of breath without a pulse ox... Grrrr...



I had a similar situation but I had a pulse ox. Pt initially cyanotic, pulse ox low 80s (can't remember the exact number). Put her on an NRB, got her to the hospital. Nurse in the ER said the pt didn't look bad, and since her pulse ox was 100% at that time took her off the o2. I quickly asked her to sign for the pt. 2 minutes later, I hear a panicky voice yelling, "I need respiratory!" I walk back in, see the nurse *still holding the NRB*. Pt was back to respiratory distress and low o2 sats. I take the NRB and place it back on the pt. Problem solved!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yay, I get to drive our company SUV that is as old as I am tomorrow.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 24, 2013)

firefite said:


> Yay, I get to drive our company SUV that is as old as I am tomorrow.



So it's a model T?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Achilles said:


> So it's a model T?



Haha. You must have me confused for JP. I'm only 20...


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 24, 2013)

Achilles said:


> So it's a model T?



My guess is a 1989 Ford Bronco


----------



## Achilles (Feb 24, 2013)

Chase said:


> My guess is a 1989 Ford Bronco



Gmc Yukon, is my guess or a jimmy


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Gmc Yukon, is my guess



It's a 1992-1994 (not sure which one) Ford Explorer.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 24, 2013)

Nothing to see here


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 24, 2013)

firefite said:


> Haha. You must have me confused for JP. I'm only 20...



I'm not even thirty.

/but still... get off my lawn.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 24, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Nothing to see here



That's what she said.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 25, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> That's what she said.



This brings up a good question.
What are the strangests things you have found in a woman's vagina or some other cavity in the body M or F


----------



## Wheel (Feb 25, 2013)

This could go downhill fast.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 25, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I'm not even thirty.
> 
> /but still... get off my lawn.



I know. I just didn't want to call any of the CLs old because I don't really feel like a vacation. Since your not a mod you get the name calling haha


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 25, 2013)

Achilles said:


> This brings up a good question.
> What are the strangests things you have found in a woman's vagina or some other cavity in the body M or F




I'll let you know after EM next year. Nothing on my OB/Gyn rotation... except babies. Lots of babies.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 25, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Nothing to see here



This statement usually makes people wanna look more...


----------



## MrJones (Feb 25, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Is it equally inappropriate to shoot middle age men or young adults?
> 
> Apparently...
> 
> ...



You don't have to convince me; you have to convince the many people, "including members of the law enforcement community", whose opinion in turn convinced the supplier that the no hesitation targets in question were inappropriate.

Or you could just buy the rights to the targets and market them yourself.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 25, 2013)

Chest Pain Day, and some mistakes...

1. Comorbid CHF and COPD, 49 y/o F, recent long interstate travel, noncompliant with all medications except for lortab and lovenox injections. "Chronic" chest pain + 5 pks/day + exertion of moving into a relative's place, exacerbation of chest pain and sensation of shortness of breath x30 minutes, pain is a 10/10. Long, long, long medical history with lots of cardiac stuff, strokes, heart attacks, A-fib and diabetes, among other things. Lung sounds were a little wet at the bases, capnography was pretty narrow (not that I expected great things from her lungs). Recent rapid buildup of edema, weakness, culminating in the new chest pain. I went down the CHF/ACS tree and CPAPed her with some relief, but held off on an inline nebulizer because I was worried about opening up her alveoli if it was a CHF exacerbation. Some relief in chest pain, some easing of SHOB with nitro and PPV- only to have the hospital look at me like I was retarded for not treating her as a COPD patient. I worked her as a CHF with underlying COPD, they flipped that. No biggie, she was admitted. Very, very sick.

55 y/o M hot, diaphoretic, recently sick with 'the flu', found in sinus tach/SVT at 170, c/o weakness and slight chest pain, GCS 14 CAOx3. Diabetic with extensive cardiac history, to include a-fib and multiple MIs. I worked him up as a cardiac patient- monitor showed a partial LBBB and kept saying "infarct" due to the STEMIs he was tossing at us in various forms, but my screwup came when we realized that he was going into what looked a lot like SVT and staying there (sustained HR 180 x30 seconds). We trialed a dose of adenosine with no effect, then elected to continue IV NS boluses and transport to the hospital. We were able to eliminate pain with nitro alone, the ER said 'pneumonia'. I was wrong on the adenosine though. We should not have pushed it. 

Then a 66 y/o F who looked like she was having an NSTEMI and didn't react at all to our medications, to include morphine...and then bottom out to 90/60 from 110/60 from a nitroglycerin spray that didn't even help her pain. I probably should have held off on the last nitro, and I'm worried that our QI guy will rip me to shreds for the adenosine and not having my nitros perfectly five minutes apart.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 25, 2013)

For Christmas last year, my husband paid for me to go to a photography seminar at Wolf Park, a research and education facility near Purdue University.  The seminar was this past Saturday and I had a blast!  After lectures on photographing the wolves, wolf behavior, and safety procedures, we went into the enclosure with the pack and were able to take pictures, without the obstuction of the fence or other man-made things that you have to shoot through and around when at the park.  

I took 900+ pictures in about 4 hours.  I have only sorted through the first 200, made some edits and pulled out what I think are the best of them.  I posted them to a public folder on facebook.  Here is the link to the folder if you are interested in taking a look.

It was definitely one of the coolest things I have been able to do in a long time!


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 25, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Chest Pain Day, and some mistakes...
> 
> 1. Comorbid CHF and COPD, 49 y/o F, recent long interstate travel, noncompliant with all medications except for lortab and lovenox injections. "Chronic" chest pain + 5 pks/day + exertion of moving into a relative's place, exacerbation of chest pain and sensation of shortness of breath x30 minutes, pain is a 10/10. Long, long, long medical history with lots of cardiac stuff, strokes, heart attacks, A-fib and diabetes, among other things. Lung sounds were a little wet at the bases, capnography was pretty narrow (not that I expected great things from her lungs). Recent rapid buildup of edema, weakness, culminating in the new chest pain. I went down the CHF/ACS tree and CPAPed her with some relief, but held off on an inline nebulizer because I was worried about opening up her alveoli if it was a CHF exacerbation. Some relief in chest pain, some easing of SHOB with nitro and PPV- only to have the hospital look at me like I was retarded for not treating her as a COPD patient. I worked her as a CHF with underlying COPD, they flipped that. No biggie, she was admitted. Very, very sick.
> 
> ...



I'm guessing you mean something different than what you said here, but not sure what.  Possibly PVCs or PACs?  

If something is said about the adenosine, listen to what they are telling you, and consider it a learning experience.  We all make mistakes, and some of them are bigger than others.

In fact, given the limited information you have provided regarding the second patient, I don't think considering adenosine is too off the wall, and could be justified, depending upon all the other details that you at the time.  And even if the details showed you something that would have made another medic decide against adenosine, ultimately, is sounds as if this time your patient didn't suffer any lasting ill effects from it.  Learn from it and move on.


----------



## exodus (Feb 25, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Is it equally inappropriate to shoot middle age men or young adults?
> 
> Apparently...
> 
> ...



I'd shoot all of them if they pointed a gun at me.:unsure:


----------



## Meursault (Feb 25, 2013)

JPINFV said:


>



Those stances. That pregnant woman with a hovering man-hand.

Anyone seen the Trayvon targets, by the way?


----------



## Anjel (Feb 25, 2013)

Ghetto whacker


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 25, 2013)

Getting paid to sit around a pool and enjoy the view. I'm probably gonna be really busy soon. 

Mix 700 people (most under the age of 30) plus free alcohol plus a huge party by 4 pools and multiple fire pits = a disaster waiting to happen. Ooh and I'm the only EMT at the event.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 25, 2013)

The only disaster I see is that you're working and not enjoying the party.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 25, 2013)

firefite said:


> Getting paid to sit around a pool and enjoy the view. I'm probably gonna be really busy soon.
> 
> Mix 700 people (most under the age of 30) plus free alcohol plus a huge party by 4 pools and multiple fire pits = a disaster waiting to happen. Ooh and I'm the only EMT at the event.



Wow, 700 in attendance and you're alone? 

Over 400 and my boss won't take the contract unless they agree to a second EMT.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 25, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Wow, 700 in attendance and you're alone?
> 
> Over 400 and my boss won't take the contract unless they agree to a second EMT.



To be fair its a technology seminar aka geeks...

We have been doing this seminar for years with no major issues (broken arm one year). So the company figures that one EMT will be enough. We are also the 911 company that covers the area so if I need more units then I just have to make a call to dispatch and I will get some more aid ranging from BLS to ALS to the supervisor.


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 25, 2013)

So... I'm officially addicted to 2 shows, that happened over the weekend. Watched Southland and the Following this weekend. Went out Friday bought all 4 seasons of Southland and watched all of them and recorded all episodes of the Following... I'm such a nerd. :rofl:


----------



## Achilles (Feb 25, 2013)

firefite said:


> Getting paid to sit around a pool and enjoy the view. I'm probably gonna be really busy soon.
> 
> Mix 700 people (most under the age of 30) plus free alcohol plus a huge party by 4 pools and multiple fire pits = a disaster waiting to happen. Ooh and I'm the only EMT at the event.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 25, 2013)

Achilles said:


>



I could only wish.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 26, 2013)

Monty Python's The Meaning of Life.....a great way to end a long day.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 26, 2013)

So I took you to the ER two days ago for your Bell's Palsy. ME personally! Two days ago...and you're going to call at oh dark thirty to go back to a DIFFERENT ER because your facial droop hasn't resolved? 

Then the first ER you wanted to go to diverts us because "she needs a neuro consult" then we put her in the waiting room at the trauma center...

Really?

Thank you for losing me my hard post and making me sit in this j anky single cab thing they put me in for my OT shift...

Alright, I'm done ranting.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 26, 2013)

I finally know what diabetics feel like with low blood sugar, and its not fun. We have been running all shift, finally got a chance to eat, and caught another run. I started feeling shaky on the run, checked blood sugar, and it was 45. Was _not_ expecting that. I now have a lot more compassion for our diabetics.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 26, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/2nd-winter-storm-days-blasts-central-us-080407547.html
That pretty much shot my travel plans to move my wife up from El Paso...the roads west of here are blocked and icy, the roads south of here are just icy, and I postponed the trip until next Monday. Another week apart...grr. Running low on bachelor chow!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm kinda bummed...OT night shift and no crazies...

Couple real sickly looking syncopals though. That for sure the second one was gonna be a STEMI from the 4-lead but the 12-lead said other wise. 

"I don't feel good"
"Well sir, your blood pressure of 72/26 is probably why...let's go to the hospital"
"No!"
"Alright, if you can get up and walk around without us helping you you don't have to go."
"Alright, that's easy, watch!"
"Will you stand next to him and be ready to catch him when he...oops there he goes, nice catch! Alright lets get him on the gurney before he wakes up and starts trying to be smarter than me again please."

I do miss the atmosphere at night, thinkin' swing shift for the next bid.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 26, 2013)

Robb said:


> I'm kinda bummed...OT night shift and no crazies...
> 
> Couple real sickly looking syncopals though. That for sure the second one was gonna be a STEMI from the 4-lead but the 12-lead said other wise.
> 
> ...




Rofl. I didn't realise it was a full moon until we had 3 of our units picking up different baker acts form the same place at the exact same time. We even had security escort us out with the patients because we all left at once. The Charge nurse at the hospital looked at us with that "Seriously?" face.

Am off to bed for a nap... worked damn 50 hours out of the last 2 and a half days. x.x

P.S.

I just found the 500 club on here... considering there's probably plenty of people with 500 post why not make the mile high club? Requires 5280 posts to join?


----------



## Achilles (Feb 26, 2013)

Hunter said:


> I just found the 500 club on here... considering there's probably plenty of people with 500 post why not make the mile high club? Requires 5280 posts to join?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 26, 2013)

And we will go no further than that with the Mile High Club talk. h34r:

That's an order...


----------



## Anjel (Feb 26, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And we will go no further than that with the Mile High Club talk. h34r:
> 
> That's an order...



So bossy. Guess we know what you are in to ;-)


----------



## Achilles (Feb 26, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And we will go no further than that with the Mile High Club talk. h34r:
> 
> That's an order...



Well I was trying to get a picture of Clark Griswold's hand from Getas vacation but no such picture exists...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 26, 2013)

Anjel said:


> So bossy. Guess we know what you are in to ;-)



Oh wow....


----------



## Aidey (Feb 26, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh wow....



You walked right into that one didn't you?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Achilles (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 26, 2013)

Achilles said:


>




What the heck?


----------



## Achilles (Feb 26, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> What the heck?



Christmas vacation. Fried cat [YOUTUBE]PJW3Jpqjx5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nemedic (Feb 26, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> I take it you just tried this?



I used Bulleit, but I imagine it would taste somewhat similar.


----------



## nemedic (Feb 26, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> How about Bacon Vodka?



Yep, and it sucked. Went looking fora recipe to make my own, and found a bunch of bourbon recipes. I've made bacon vodka using Ketel one, but bourbon IMO pairs better with bacon


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 26, 2013)

Just filled out my application to go back to college. Not only was I insane enough to become an emt, now I've decided to become a nurse. God help me.


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 26, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> Just filled out my application to go back to college. Not only was I insane enough to become an emt, now I've decided to become a nurse. God help me.


Good luck 
I'm really screwed for that, haven't decided where/ what I'm going to school for and I graduate high school in 2 months. 
Want to go straight to fire science, but my family is pushing me to be the first in my family to get an actual degree. Dunno :glare: hahaha


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 26, 2013)

blittle said:


> Good luck
> I'm really screwed for that, haven't decided where/ what I'm going to school for and I graduate high school in 2 months.
> Want to go straight to fire science, but my family is pushing me to be the first in my family to get an actual degree. Dunno :glare: hahaha



Hey, I'm 28, and just now figuring out what I want to do with my life. You have some time.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 26, 2013)

blittle said:


> Good luck
> I'm really screwed for that, haven't decided where/ what I'm going to school for and I graduate high school in 2 months.
> Want to go straight to fire science, but my family is pushing me to be the first in my family to get an actual degree. Dunno :glare: hahaha



I'd say listen to your parents and get a degree. I wish I had, I'd have a lot more options available to me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a real love hate relationship with my roommates puppy...right now it's all I can do to not drop kick her across the room, my face is not a chew toy while I'm napping. That's gonna scar for sure, glad she missed the eye, barely.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> I have a real love hate relationship with my roommates puppy...right now it's all I can do to not drop kick her across the room, my face is not a chew toy while I'm napping. That's gonna scar for sure, glad she missed the eye, barely.



Ouch... how did you knot wake up form someone chewing on your face? o.o


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 27, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Ouch... how did you knot wake up form someone chewing on your face? o.o



It was a single sneak attack. We were napping together, my roommate said I was snoring and she was looking at me real funny then just BOOM pounced on my face. 

Little :censored::censored::censored::censored:. 

My roommates are useless...why's the medic have to get hurt!? Tried to explain how to put butterflies on it but ended up having my RN friend drop by on her way to work to fix me up.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> It was a single sneak attack. We were napping together, my roommate said I was snoring and she was looking at me real funny then just BOOM pounced on my face.
> 
> Little :censored::censored::censored::censored:.
> 
> My roommates are useless...why's the medic have to get hurt!? Tried to explain how to put butterflies on it but ended up having my RN friend drop by on her way to work to fix me up.



thought you were growling at her...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> It was a single sneak attack. We were napping together, my roommate said I was snoring and she was looking at me real funny then just BOOM pounced on my face.
> 
> Little :censored::censored::censored::censored:.
> 
> My roommates are useless...why's the medic have to get hurt!? Tried to explain how to put butterflies on it but ended up having my RN friend drop by on her way to work to fix me up.



To clear things up, were you napping with the puppy or with your roommate?


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 27, 2013)

Throat sliced from ear to ear; guy's trachea, jugular, and carotid clearly visible and uncompromised. Guy was awake the entire time. Talk about lucky h34r:


----------



## Hunter (Feb 27, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Throat sliced from ear to ear; guy's trachea, jugular, and carotid clearly visible and uncompromised. Guy was awake the entire time. Talk about lucky h34r:



Wow... did you go for an EJ? xD


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 27, 2013)

150mcg Fentanyl in a 75kg patient with a decent UTI is apparently "too much" pain medication, "most people here just take the edge off". Scary.

Also, 2.5mg midazolam = great for anxiety.

Also also, glucagon > D50, especially when Fire has blown both ACs trying to force an 18 into a 20G vein.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 27, 2013)

firefite said:


> To clear things up, were you napping with the puppy or with your roommate?



The puppy 

I live with three other dudes but nice try! 

When I lived with girls I did the whole cuddle with the roommate thing...poor decision! :lol:


----------



## Hunter (Feb 27, 2013)

Is it just me or does the off season for baseball feel longer than the actual season... even though it's much shorter...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 27, 2013)

I was a radio DJ for the first time in 5 years yesterday. (That was my job before becoming a medic)  It's just like riding a bike. A very wobbly bike with a flat rear tire.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 27, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Throat sliced from ear to ear; guy's trachea, jugular, and carotid clearly visible and uncompromised. Guy was awake the entire time. Talk about lucky h34r:



Hop crap. Had two players get stepped on with skates in the last three days. One severed the medial nerve in his pinkie and required a hand surgeon to come down to the arena to fix. Talk about service

During Saturday's game an opposing player's neck and ear got stepped on, cut his ear in half vertically and kept on going deep into his neck. Both the laceration in his neck and his ear require deep absorbable sutures to repair, a total of 25  by the end. About an inch lower and things would have been far worse, the lac penetrated far deeper than the carotid is located. When the orthopedist who did the suturing told the kid this he promptly passed out. You could actually see the hollow of be skate's blade on his neck, wild stuff. 

It's nice having friendly doctors who will work outside their office and surgery centers.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> The puppy
> 
> I live with three other dudes but nice try!
> 
> When I lived with girls I did the whole cuddle with the roommate thing...poor decision! :lol:



I work in a city that is know for its gay and lesbian culture so I don't judge haha.


----------



## CritterNurse (Feb 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> I have a real love hate relationship with my roommates puppy...right now it's all I can do to not drop kick her across the room, my face is not a chew toy while I'm napping. That's gonna scar for sure, glad she missed the eye, barely.



I've got scars from pets. Glad none are on my face. I do have several on my fingers, hands, and arms though.

One on my finger happened just before leaving for my basic class. I show up with my finger bandaged, and that day's lecture was on lacerations.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 27, 2013)

I forgot how much of a downward spiral having a new "toy" is. 

Tuned the truck to the "mild" tune took her for a spin and went back to stock since the EGT probe isn't installed yet and neither is the exhaust and I'd rather not blow my truck up a week before all the goodies go on it and I can run the tune I want to run safely. Can't stop smiling, thing spins the tires from a dead stop with just throttle and it's not even the "big" tune that's gonna be on it once everything gets installed. Did some reading, decided I should delete the EGR just to be safe so what do I do? Go out and order an EGR Delete kit from XDP. 

Hopefully this will keep me content for a while. 

Only other things I can think of would be a remote oil cooler but that's a pretty penny. After that I'm sure I'll eventually end up with ARP studs and a Garrett Powermax 37R turbo upgrade...then it'd just be too fast, tow like a champion though. 

This thing is going to sound nasty with the straight pipes and EGR delete! 

Edit: she's just so damn hard to stay mad at when she's this cute!

We call this the "please run my belly Uncle Robb" position


----------



## Anjel (Feb 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> I forgot how much of a downward spiral having a new "toy" is.
> 
> Tuned the truck to the "mild" tune took her for a spin and went back to stock since the EGT probe isn't installed yet and neither is the exhaust and I'd rather not blow my truck up a week before all the goodies go on it and I can run the tune I want to run safely. Can't stop smiling, thing spins the tires from a dead stop with just throttle and it's not even the "big" tune that's gonna be on it once everything gets installed. Did some reading, decided I should delete the EGR just to be safe so what do I do? Go out and order an EGR Delete kit from XDP.
> 
> ...



No habla espanol. Habla engles por favor.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 27, 2013)

I'd like to welcome back our resident RT troll. Straight from San Fransisco, it's Ventmedic... with a new sock puppet.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 27, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I'd like to welcome back our resident RT troll. Straight from San Fransisco, it's Ventmedic... with a new sock puppet.



Where??


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> I forgot how much of a downward spiral having a new "toy" is.
> 
> Tuned the truck to the "mild" tune took her for a spin and went back to stock since the EGT probe isn't installed yet and neither is the exhaust and I'd rather not blow my truck up a week before all the goodies go on it and I can run the tune I want to run safely. Can't stop smiling, thing spins the tires from a dead stop with just throttle and it's not even the "big" tune that's gonna be on it once everything gets installed. Did some reading, decided I should delete the EGR just to be safe so what do I do? Go out and order an EGR Delete kit from XDP.
> 
> ...


There's another 350$ for the egr delete

I on the other hand am pretty much redoing my whole front suspension :sad:


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 27, 2013)

Woke up to find our tax return, EMSA and NG pay all hit. MONEY!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 27, 2013)

Achilles said:


> There's another 350$ for the egr delete
> 
> I on the other hand am pretty much redoing my whole front suspension :sad:



Actually got a pretty good deal on the XDP kit. 230 shipped. Was kinda hesitant at first but spent about 45 minutes on the phone with a guy at XDP who really impressed me with his knowledge about the 6.0 and pointed me to a bunch of different forums with reviews on the different kits and theirs had pretty good reviews. 

Not really sure how many hours of labor they're going to charge me for the work though...that's probably gonna be the killer. Turbo back exhaust, EGR delete and placing the EGT probe and running the cables...probably ~4 hours if I had to guess.



Rocketmedic40 said:


> Woke up to find our tax return, EMSA and NG pay all hit. MONEY!!!



Gotta love waking up to free money!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 27, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I'd like to welcome back our resident RT troll. Straight from San Fransisco, it's Ventmedic... with a new sock puppet.



I joined this forum after this person apparently stopped posting here. I hear general consensus was that he/she caused problems/trolled around?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 27, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Woke up to find our tax return, EMSA and NG pay all hit. MONEY!!!



Very nice!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 27, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I joined this forum after this person apparently stopped posting here. I hear general consensus was that he/she caused problems/trolled around?



I've been around for a while and I don't ever remember her being here when I first started posting.


From the posts of her's I've read she seemed like she knew her stuff, just had a horrible attitude towards other members, EMS in general (she was an RRT, claimed Doctorate in Respiratory therapy, right?) and her manners were even worse.

Feels funny talking about not-so-nice posters when I've gotten plenty of infractions and been called an *** multiple times.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> I've been around for a while and I don't ever remember her being here when I first started posting.
> 
> 
> From the posts of her's I've read she seemed like she knew her stuff, just had a horrible attitude towards other members, EMS in general (she was an RRT, claimed Doctorate in Respiratory therapy, right?) and her manners were even worse.
> ...



Shut up ***... JK <.<


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 27, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Shut up ***... JK <.<



Zing!!!!

:lol:


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> Feels funny talking about not-so-nice posters when I've gotten plenty of infractions and been called an *** multiple times.



You'll get used to it. BTW usaf says hi.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 27, 2013)

Ventmedic used to be helpful... and then she snapped. To get a good view, look up the "Non-English EMT test in USA?" thread on the 'forum that shall not be named."


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 27, 2013)

I think it's because of some of the past member's meltdowns or extreme hostile behavior towards other members that has caused any slight form of contention between current members to be put under a larger microscope. Just my opinion man, I've been around a little while to think that. Still, EMTLIFE is way more orderly and generally pleasant to be around than some other boards I've visited over the years.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 27, 2013)

We try, but it's not always easy.

_The remaining part of this post is directed at everyone, and not one member in particular:_

As far as claiming a new member is a reincarnation of a former member, please bring your concerns to the attention of a CL via PM so we can look into it rather than making a public issue of it.  If we find that former member returned under a new name, we'll deal with it.  

While we certainly can ban anyone for any reason we prefer not to do it.  We actually try to have some type of proof beyond somebody making a claim based strictly on writing styles, and it make take us some time to investigate the matter.

If you decide to make the issue public instead of bringing it directly to a CL, and you are wrong, it will be you getting the forum vacation.  If you bring it to our attention privately, and you are wrong, then no action will be taken against you.


----------



## Wheel (Feb 27, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I think it's because of some of the past member's meltdowns or extreme hostile behavior towards other members that has caused any slight form of contention between current members to be put under a larger microscope. Just my opinion man, I've been around a little while to think that. *Still, EMTLIFE is way more orderly and generally pleasant to be around than some other boards I've visited over the years.*



This. The people here are largely helpful and pleasant, even when answering questions answered often here.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 27, 2013)

I didn't name no names or nuttin like dat. 

/Yo dawg... sup? Gotta run... po po commin.
//


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 27, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I didn't name no names or nuttin like dat.
> 
> /Yo dawg... sup? Gotta run... po po commin.
> //



Make sure your not driving a truck or else the po po may still shoot...


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 27, 2013)

firefite said:


> Make sure your not driving a truck or else the po po may still shoot...



I'll ditch the skittles and hoodies too...

/since that's making rounds in the news again.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 27, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I'll ditch the skittles and hoodies too...
> 
> /since that's making rounds in the news again.



I know they have been talking about him again. Haven't watched any of it


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 28, 2013)

Gotta love getting a phone call from your mom at 0300 saying she's had multiple syncopals after she randomly got "dizzy and nauseous" and "I'm soaking wet and cold and pale and I feel funny".

Promptly told her I'd call her back and called my dispatch center.

I hate being on the other side of the system.


----------



## Clare (Feb 28, 2013)

Robb said:


> Gotta love getting a phone call from your mom at 0300 saying she's had multiple syncopals after she randomly got "dizzy and nauseous" and "I'm soaking wet and cold and pale and I feel funny".
> 
> Promptly told her I'd call her back and called my dispatch center.
> 
> I hate being on the other side of the system.



Tell me about it, when I was in the hospital for 3 days it was basically "you are an ambo, you can look after yourself" and they just left me to it, the House Surgeon was horrible, he was like really snarky and quite condescending, so I put him in his place and he ran away.

I hope your mum is OK


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 28, 2013)

Robb said:


> Gotta love getting a phone call from your mom at 0300 saying she's had multiple syncopals after she randomly got "dizzy and nauseous" and "I'm soaking wet and cold and pale and I feel funny".
> 
> Promptly told her I'd call her back and called my dispatch center.
> 
> I hate being on the other side of the system.



Hope your mom is doing better. 

Mine did this us to a few times years ago. At the time we were still volunteer medics so my wife transported mom a few times. 

Being on this side sucks.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## STXmedic (Feb 28, 2013)

Achilles said:


>



Lights' ideal woman?


----------



## Hunter (Feb 28, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Lights' ideal woman?



he's just trying to get to 1000 posts he's at 999 right now.


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 28, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I'd like to welcome back our resident RT troll. Straight from San Fransisco, it's Ventmedic... with a new sock puppet.



I just caught wind of that. I never saw the original drama on here but I saw some of it on flightweb


----------



## Household6 (Feb 28, 2013)

Behold the importance of proper punctuation in patient assessments....


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 28, 2013)

Household6 said:


> Behold the importance of proper punctuation in patient assessments....


 
So many internet references... so few infraction points to spend. 1 glass, 1 tub?


----------



## Achilles (Feb 28, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> So many internet references... so few infraction points to spend. 1 glass, 1 tub?



Oh, oh! I know the one with the cup, right? :rofl:
link below is from Family Guy...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OjW8N0F-Vk
just watched it, and it says no bad words....


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 28, 2013)

Achilles said:


>



Quality over quantity...


----------



## Household6 (Feb 28, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> So many internet references... so few infraction points to spend. 1 glass, 1 tub?








I can't believe you went there with a purely innocent post about proper grammar and eating diarrhea... Where, Sir, is your sense of professionalism?


----------



## Achilles (Feb 28, 2013)

Chase said:


> Quality over quantity...



good thing I'm not a nurse or I may have to worry about quality 

(Kidding)


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 28, 2013)

9 Months out of class and I finally get placed for clinicals. I have to drive up to Riverside for them, but that's better than waiting even longer to me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 28, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> 9 Months out of class and I finally get placed for clinicals. I have to drive up to Riverside for them, but that's better than waiting even longer to me.



Hey! Get out of my neck of the woods


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 28, 2013)

Household6 said:


> Where, Sir, is your sense of professionalism?



There's a reason the resident's lounge is behind a locked door.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 28, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> There's a reason the resident's lounge is behind a locked door.



Let me guess...the room number for the resident's lounge is 5150?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 28, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Let me guess...the room number for the resident's lounge is 5150?




It's amazing how many ambulance entrances are protected by that. However a lot of our doors, including that one, are actually proximity badges.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 28, 2013)

firefite said:


> Hey! Get out of my neck of the woods



You ever go to Hemet Valley?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 28, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> You ever go to Hemet Valley?



I've transported 2 patients there and my bro lives in the area


----------



## exodus (Feb 28, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> You ever go to Hemet Valley?



I live in hemet. Lock your car


----------



## Rhonda (Feb 28, 2013)

My partner and I were on one of the back roads and found a new use for one of the old trucks.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 28, 2013)

exodus said:


> I live in hemet. Lock your car



Hide yo wife and yo kids also :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 28, 2013)

Mom is doing better, thanks for all the well wishes.

It's a cardiac kind of day...new onset AF to start the day, then a 2* Mobitx Type II, and this last one was a 2:1 A-flutter with a V rate of 130...

My brain hurts.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 28, 2013)

100 question A&P test on 3 chapters. Done in 25 minutes and first one done in the class of 60+ students. I felt good about the test but I don't like finishing that quick [insert classy joke about my sex life].


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 28, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> There's a reason the resident's lounge is behind a locked door.



I can't help but think that this applies to teacher's lounges, etc.

Any profession where there's information asymmetry, the professional will tend to find lots of things the "customer" does funny or stupid.

Like calling 911 for a small lac. Or a mild fever.

*whining about US EMS over for now*



firefite said:


> I felt good about the test but I don't like finishing that quick [insert classy joke about my sex life].



Snicker...snicker... :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 28, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> I can't help but think that this applies to teacher's lounges, etc.
> 
> Any profession where there's information asymmetry, the professional will tend to find lots of things the "customer" does funny or stupid.



I think it's simpler than that. Shop talk is shop talk. Healthcare workers are going to look at disease and sick people differently than the rest of society because it's their job. They're more familiar with it. That makes situations that aren't interesting or funny to normal people funny to people involved with it. ...and it's no more a defense mechanism than the mechanic joking around about what he found in the back seat of the car he last worked on.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 1, 2013)

Apparently one of our local bandaid stations is against analgesia for children...

100 mcg of fent (50 and 50) over 15 minutes for a 45kg 11 year old with a shattered ankle...seems very appropriate to me.

So glad this day is over.


----------



## Wheel (Mar 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> Mom is doing better, thanks for all the well wishes.
> 
> It's a cardiac kind of day...new onset AF to start the day, then a 2* Mobitx Type II, and this last one was a 2:1 A-flutter with a V rate of 130...
> 
> My brain hurts.



Glad to hear that about your mom. Parents being sick is no fun, especially when they're young.

Picked up some overtime downtown. I forgot how much I dislike posting. Interesting night so far though.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 1, 2013)

Wheel said:


> I forgot how much I dislike posting. Interesting night so far though.



There are busy EMTs and Paramedics all over the world, wishing they could post, but look at you... hate posting... how dare you. <_<


----------



## Wheel (Mar 1, 2013)

Hunter said:


> There are busy EMTs and Paramedics all over the world, wishing they could post, but look at you... hate posting... how dare you. <_<



I'm spoiled, for sure. I do love my job, but a bed would be nice right now.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 1, 2013)

Wheel said:


> I'm spoiled, for sure. I do love my job, but a bed would be nice right now.



Lol bed would be nice on those slow over nights...


----------



## Clare (Mar 1, 2013)

Me:  It really is unfair that guys do not have to suffer anything comparable to menstruation
Guy:  Yes we do; its called putting up with girls who have it!

*looks for some sort of sharp object suited to wounding 

Um ... wrong answer?


----------



## Aprz (Mar 1, 2013)

I finished the didactic portion of paramedic school today. All I have left is clinicals and my internship.

150 question multiple choice final. I was the only person in our class to score above 90% on the final. I got 96%. The next best score was 88%. I'm kinda shocked.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 1, 2013)

I love the look on someone's face when it all comes together and COPD retreats. 68 y/o F with COPD exacerbation, weighed maybe 90 pounds, emaciated with a classic barrel chest and very quiet lung sounds. Jumped straight to BiPap with albuterol and atrovent, Solu-medrol and adjusted the CPAP for her as we went (mostly just turned up the rise time and the sensitivity), used it to push in a neb treatment, and eased her work of breathing considerably. I took her granddaughter along (21 y/o who knew all of the history) as a living nebulizer holder and historian, and she was suitably impressed with the whole non-emergent thing (asked how to be a paramedic, etc). I'm pretty sure I was being flirted with too, but white chicks don't do it for me anymore and the entire married thing is a pretty sweet deal that I'm in no hurry to get out of. Capnography improved dramatically from small shark-fins with values of 18 to big, spiky, nasty-looking deals with values of 50+ and improvement in lung sounds, with rounding of the waveforms, some improvement in sounds and effort and decrease in value to the low 40s by ER arrival, at which point the methylprednisone started to work and the exacerbation was resolved. SpO2 went from 83 at contact to 97% on 2L an hour later when I came back through with another patient (total of about 1.5 hours since I started treating her). Her family was pretty impressed

Yep. I love my job.


----------



## Jambi (Mar 1, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I love the look on someone's face when it all comes together and COPD retreats. 68 y/o F with COPD exacerbation, weighed maybe 90 pounds, emaciated with a classic barrel chest and very quiet lung sounds. Jumped straight to BiPap with albuterol and atrovent, Solu-medrol and adjusted the CPAP for her as we went (mostly just turned up the rise time and the sensitivity), used it to push in a neb treatment, and eased her work of breathing considerably. I took her granddaughter along (21 y/o who knew all of the history) as a living nebulizer holder and historian, and she was suitably impressed with the whole non-emergent thing (asked how to be a paramedic, etc). I'm pretty sure I was being flirted with too, but white chicks don't do it for me anymore and the entire married thing is a pretty sweet deal that I'm in no hurry to get out of. Capnography improved dramatically from small shark-fins with values of 18 to big, spiky, nasty-looking deals with values of 50+ and improvement in lung sounds, with rounding of the waveforms, some improvement in sounds and effort and decrease in value to the low 40s by ER arrival, at which point the methylprednisone started to work and the exacerbation was resolved. SpO2 went from 83 at contact to 97% on 2L an hour later when I came back through with another patient (total of about 1.5 hours since I started treating her). Her family was pretty impressed
> 
> Yep. I love my job.



Nice. I love these types of call because we actually get to make a difference and watch it happen.


----------



## Jambi (Mar 1, 2013)

So here is my story from yesterday.

Full arrest, but as usual the call comes down as a fall with two patients.

Arrive to find Pt #2 sitting on the ground holding her head proclaiming loudly the "large" amount of blood coming from her head. We'll come back to her.

Pt #1 prone and has that "I need CPR look."  Sure enough he does. CPR, pretty routine, except for the fire medic intubating the esophagus then taking on the how-dare-you-question-my-god-like-skills attitude. No one listens to Turtle (movie reference). ET tube is fixed, normal full arrest, but the patient dies.

Back to Pt # 2: during her initial proclamations of exsanguination she also starts pointing at Pt # 1 and complaining loudly about how he hit her and made her fall, and that someone needs to do something etc. (real a-hole-like) :glare:. She shuts up fast when we start compressions and doesn't say a word the rest of the time.

Turns out, Pt # 1, when he went full arrest, DFO'd and fell on her causing her to take a header into the base of an ATM machine. She did end up having a minor lac on her head. She got transported after fire over reacted and c-spined her.  To further the karma, the ambulance that transported her broke down.  To make things better, her last name...I wish I could share, but a suitable synonym is fortune... :rofl:

Sometimes it's the little things h34r:


----------



## Hunter (Mar 1, 2013)

2 more hours!!!


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 1, 2013)

Definitely a "bug" rather than "windshield" day.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 1, 2013)

Foxfi + galaxy note + Bluetooth keyboard is a win, free internet and  college


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Mar 1, 2013)

Jambi said:


> So here is my story from yesterday.
> 
> fell on her causing her to take a header into the base of an ATM machine. She did end up having a minor lac on her head. She got transported after fire over reacted and *c-spined her*.









Do you guys use capnography to confirm ETT?


----------



## Clare (Mar 1, 2013)

the_negro_puppy said:


> Do you guys use capnography to confirm ETT?



Capnography is mandatory in NZ


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 2, 2013)

Clare said:


> Me:  It really is unfair that guys do not have to suffer anything comparable to menstruation
> Guy:  Yes we do; its called putting up with girls who have it!
> 
> *looks for some sort of sharp object suited to wounding
> ...



I think it's the best answer I've ever heard.



usalsfyre said:


> Definitely a "bug" rather than "windshield" day.



I hear that. We're understaffed and running 10% more calls than this time last year....and we're about to lost like 5 or 6 medics to Fire next week :wacko:



Clare said:


> Capnography is mandatory in NZ



Same here.

Had my first heroine OD as a medic today. Only have seen a handful of them as an I and they were all still awake just "on the nod".

GCS of 6 (1/1/4), apneic (I said apneic, partner said "no she's guppy breathing like 4 times a minute") Spo2% of 35, and completely cyanotic from head to toe. 2 mg of IN narcan worked beautifully. Boost her respiratory drive in seconds but she didn't wake up until we got to the ER and even then she was A&Ox2 with a gcs of 13 (3/4/6). Pretty cool call. I've lost a few very close friends to that nasty drug and it felt good to save her and keep her friends and family from going through what I've been through too many times. Actually felt like I made a difference for once. 

I love how she continually lied about it even after I pointed out the track marks and the homemade TQ she still had on her arm. The whole time she was denying it, before I found the TQ, Greg House was whispering "everybody lies" in the back of my head.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 2, 2013)

Heart stabbing, periarrest on arrival with one deep stab to left anterior chest,. Decompressed, IO access, King Airway. Coded, ROSC, watched cardiac massage, died in OR about thirty minutes later.
Needle decompression wasn't as dramatic as I thought.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yall have run better calls in 1 week than I have in a couple months. I cant remember my last serious 911 trauma call..Or overdose. Much less an OD that serious.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 2, 2013)

Someone stole my debit card number.  Fortunately, it's the account that only has my spending money in it between pay periods.  I bet they were really sad when that big purchase at Walmart.com was declined.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 2, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> Someone stole my debit card number.  Fortunately, it's the account that only has my spending money in it between pay periods.  I bet they were really sad when that big purchase at Walmart.com was declined.



Dang thiefs. 

A few years ago someone tagged mine early in the morning right after payroll hit. Whole check was used from France to get plane tickets.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Mar 2, 2013)

I had someone try to buy strippers in London with my credit card once...but thankfully my bank declined the purchase, due to them getting my address wrong. 

Now I shred my mail religiously.


----------



## exodus (Mar 2, 2013)

I think I left myself logges into chat. Hmmm..


----------



## Hunter (Mar 2, 2013)

exodus said:


> I think I left myself logges into chat. Hmmm..



that you did, see anything interesting?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 2, 2013)

10 weeks to go.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 2, 2013)

I had to take a backboard away from somebody who just wouldn't take "no" for an answer. 

Let me just say if any BLS person tried to put me on a backboard after I said no... Whew. You wouldn't want to be around for that.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 2, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> I had to take a backboard away from somebody who just wouldn't take "no" for an answer.
> 
> Let me just say if any BLS person tried to put me on a backboard after I said no... Whew. You wouldn't want to be around for that.



Protocol said to do it. Therefore, it has to be done.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 2, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Yall have run better calls in 1 week than I have in a couple months. I cant remember my last serious 911 trauma call..Or overdose. Much less an OD that serious.



Wanna trade? We've been consistently doing 11-12 transports per 12 hour shift with how understaffed we are lately. That doesn't include AMAs. Gotta love priority 1 calls pending, we had a working arrest pending the other day...fire was not happy with us when we showed up. 

Saw something like 23 patients Thursday cause of a couple MVAs that boosted our count pretty fast.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 2, 2013)

Hm, will your company be hiring after I get my paramedic? Lol.


----------



## Jambi (Mar 2, 2013)

the_negro_puppy said:


> Do you guys use capnography to confirm ETT?



Yes we do...but this particular person refused to believe the "numbers" because he felt it was good.  Needless to say he was overridden, and the issue fixed.

I wanted to pull out my hair.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 2, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Protocol said to do it. Therefore, it has to be done.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkL9SB06Tpc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 2, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkL9SB06Tpc[/YOUTUBE]



Reminds me of a bad (if smacking of truth) image demonstrating the Godlike attributes of the medical director.


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 2, 2013)

Last night had a food allergy incident. I only had one 'new food' all day yesterday, when I tried a new BBQ sauce. Of course I read ingredients first, but didn't see my allergens. I did see 'spices' and 'natural flavors' though. After I finish dinner, my mouth gets itchy, my lips and tongue gets that itchy/slightly numb feeling that happens when they start to swell after I eat what I'm allergic to. I let my housemates know I'm having a reaction, and take some Benadryl. I'm grateful it didn't get to the point where I needed my epi and an ambulance. Now the fun part, contacting the manufacturer of that sauce to find out if the stuff I'm allergic to or a derivative of that stuff is included in the 'spices' or 'natural flavorings'. If not, then I've got some more investigating to do to find out why I got the reaction.

I just hope they don't give me the hassle that my sister's mother-in-law got when she had to call around to find out if her allergen was in different food products. She's so allergic that she can't even be in the house if someone's cooking with that herb.


----------



## Clare (Mar 2, 2013)

I really wish Paramedics in Australia would stop moaning about how "little" they are paid and how terrible their working conditions are.

There base level is paid more than our top level, and they get better uniforms and equipment and far more generous leave and penal rate entitlements ...


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 2, 2013)

I was looking over protocol updates for my part time job.  We are going to have the option of using a c-collar only for some patients.  Yes!  Just one small step along the path to eradicating the myth of the life saving long backboard!


----------



## exodus (Mar 2, 2013)

Hunter said:


> that you did, see anything interesting?



Everyone is innocent.... Everyone. *hides whipping marks on my back*


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 2, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> I was looking over protocol updates for my part time job.  We are going to have the option of using a c-collar only for some patients.  Yes!  Just one small step along the path to eradicating the myth of the life saving long backboard!



My jealousy is, frankly, boundless! That's great! I wonder who promulgated that idea?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2013)

Dirt bike is almost all put back together. Just have to torque the rear axle nut, oil the air filter, put it in the bike, and then put all the plastics/seat on and I am good to go out motorcycle riding. Soo close yet so far away.


----------



## mct601 (Mar 2, 2013)

The life as a medic has been pretty interesting before. Found a whole new interest and enthusiasm when I got out "on my own".


----------



## Spyro2500 (Mar 3, 2013)

Temps of +10 today but we are expecting 22cm of snow with 70kmph winds by the morning - gotta love Alberta weather!


----------



## mct601 (Mar 3, 2013)

No snow here (I dont think), but I know we're going to dip into the low 20s tonight in South MS/LA. It was 28 when I got up for my commute this morning.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 3, 2013)

Irish car bombs...that is all


----------



## Thricenotrice (Mar 3, 2013)

Chase said:


> Irish car bombs...that is all



Just beers over here. Currently, a Mucho Aloha IPA

Quite good, a tad on the sweet side for an IPA, but good nonetheless


----------



## Clare (Mar 3, 2013)

So I have been thinking about getting some new wheels and I find myself going past the Kia dealership a fair bit ... and they just had a badass Kia review on Top Gear that my house mate was watching ... I might just head down there and check out prices and such


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 3, 2013)

Chase said:


> Irish car bombs...that is all



Jack & Coke and Jameson's all night long for me


----------



## Tigger (Mar 3, 2013)

My last home hockey game ends in a 7-1 loss with 80+ penalty minutes. Not quite the memory I was looking for. :glare:


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 3, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> I was looking over protocol updates for my part time job.  We are going to have the option of using a c-collar only for some patients.  Yes!  Just one small step along the path to eradicating the myth of the life saving long backboard!



I was excited when I saw that too!


----------



## Clare (Mar 3, 2013)

Attention fire service

It is after midnight

1) That means there is no traffic on the road
2) That also means people are trying to sleep for work and such

Therefore a combination of 1+2 means that you not need to drive your large red fire truck around with lights, siren and air horn blasting.

Thank you,
Fire Service Levy payers who are attempting to sleep


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 3, 2013)

MPH vs MS of Anatomical science vs Post-bacc in premed...Decisions decisions. I am leaning towards one of the latter two. I have a couple years of getting experience before I can apply for CRNA school or even think about starting the med school route so I figure I mind as well keep going to school while I am waiting. Working 3 days a week gets boring.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 3, 2013)

5.5 hours of uninterrupted sleep on a Saturday night at work.

Amazing.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 3, 2013)

Clare said:


> So I have been thinking about getting some new wheels and I find myself going past the Kia dealership a fair bit ... and they just had a badass Kia review on Top Gear that my house mate was watching ... I might just head down there and check out prices and such



Eek... Kia :excl:


----------



## Clare (Mar 3, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Eek... Kia :excl:



What is wrong with Kia? Some of them look real nice and the prices aren't bad

It's Korean ... at least it doesn't smell like cabbage?


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 3, 2013)

How to knock yourself out: run headlong into an opposing soccer player. 

Walk around a bit, moaning and holding your head.

Puke. All over.

Unconscious/unresponsive x15 minutes.

Yeah, that got a trip to the neuro center of the night (it rotates here). 

She ended up with a decent concussion. TBI FTW!


----------



## fast65 (Mar 3, 2013)

Once again, another slow day that allows me to explore more ways to spend money.

So far this morning I've looked at getting new exhaust, coilovers, a new Sig Sauer...or a new STi. Why?


----------



## chillybreeze (Mar 3, 2013)

Ever had one of those calls where you just wanted to go home and hug your teenager?  Yeah I had one of those last night!

Got called out to an underage drinking party for unresponsive but breathing patient who was postive ETOH.  Upon arrival found her in the backseat of a car.  Kids around her stated that she had been seen with a big bottle of Jose Cuervo amd ad consumes most of it herself.  Patient was unresponsive to any kind of stimuli.  Bystanders said that she was found on the side of the dirt road that they were all partying on and they couldnt wake her up so they put her in the car to keep her warm.

Vital signs were all good....resp good......12 lead good.....fsbs great......pupils totally dilated.....had thrown up 3 times that they know of.   Sherrifs dept on board and we are trying to get in contact with the parents.  She was 17 for 3 whole days!!!

After all was said and done she was found to have 6 times the legal limit of alcohol, weed, spice, oxy, ecstacy, and some other stuff I cant remember in her system.

She ended up being transferred to our trauma center and was on a vent the last time I heard.  The sherrifs office was told by someone that she was having sex with some guy when she went unresponsive and he left her to go get help!!  Ended up helping get ready for rape kit and was found to have tears and bleeding in anus.

Calls like that make it hard to go back to sleep when you get back to the station and all you want to do is go home and hug your kids.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 3, 2013)

Feel horrible today. Time to tak a zofran and see if that helps. If not the next step is to call 911 :rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 3, 2013)

I have changed my tune on IN versed. It has failed me the last few times I tried. It's simply too unreliable.  

Also had a ridiculous night last night. I came home at 0700, slept until 1300 and still don't feel remotely human.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 3, 2013)

fast65 said:


> Once again, another slow day that allows me to explore more ways to spend money.
> 
> So far this morning I've looked at getting new exhaust, coilovers, a new Sig Sauer...or a new STi. Why?


Pssh, forget STi's. JK, they're pretty badass. 
A buddy of mine has one, thought it was quicker than my Trans Am, because of the AWD. Not even close, hahaha. He can actually *gasp* corner, though. :rofl:
He just had it put in the shop and they're doing over 30k of upgrades on it (kid doesn't know anything about working on cars. His family has $$$$$, though). It's a pretty fun car to drive, overall. His G8 GXP, though. That thing is amazing... Haha


----------



## fast65 (Mar 3, 2013)

blittle said:


> Pssh, forget STi's. JK, they're pretty badass.
> A buddy of mine has one, thought it was quicker than my Trans Am, because of the AWD. Not even close, hahaha. He can actually *gasp* corner, though. :rofl:
> He just had it put in the shop and they're doing over 30k of upgrades on it (kid doesn't know anything about working on cars. His family has $$$$$, though). It's a pretty fun car to drive, overall. His G8 GXP, though. That thing is amazing... Haha



I don't know, I love my current STi, but being the typical insatiable 23 year old, I just want something newer. 

You have a WS6?


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 3, 2013)

fast65 said:


> I don't know, I love my current STi, but being the typical insatiable 23 year old, I just want something newer.
> 
> You have a WS6?


Unfortunately, it's a non-WS6. The original owner had already added the ram air system and a Borla exhaust, though. Then i found a high rise hatch, so its a perfect clone now.I've done other mods, haven't gotten around to the actual "handling" part of the WS6 handling package, though, haha
Got a good deal on ot, but it took a decent amount to get it running. Original owner put it in storage in '01, then passed last year and the executor of the estate found the receipt for the unit and put it up for sale. Had no idea what it was worth, so I paid 3k for it, then 2 or 3 replacing all the gaskets, and that type of stuff from improper storage.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 3, 2013)

fast65 said:


> I don't know, I love my current STi, but being the typical insatiable 23 year old, I just want something newer.



Which current STI do you have? Gonorrhea? Chlymedia? You could always go for one of the rarer ones like donovanosis.


----------



## Rhonda (Mar 3, 2013)

Posted on the strip. Very interesting people out on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 3, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Which current STI do you have? Gonorrhea? Chlymedia? You could always go for one of the rarer ones like donovanosis.



I had to google that last one...Oy vey.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 3, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Which current STI do you have? Gonorrhea? Chlymedia? You could always go for one of the rarer ones like donovanosis.



He is a 23 year old male, so all of the above :rofl:


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 3, 2013)

So...the more time I spend here...the more I want to get my medic...
Or maybe...just maybe...do a post-bac.

Ruh-roh.


----------



## Chris07 (Mar 3, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> Posted on the strip. Very interesting people out on a Sunday afternoon.


Does AMR Vegas keep you pretty busy? Are you guys the sole IFT provider out that way too?


----------



## Rhonda (Mar 3, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> Does AMR Vegas keep you pretty busy? Are you guys the sole IFT provider out that way too?



It is a very busy 911 system. Both 911 company's out here do IFTs as well as an ambulance company in Henderson. Medi-Car takes the ones that don't need to be monitored.


----------



## Chris07 (Mar 3, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> It is a very busy 911 system. Both 911 company's out here do IFTs as well as an ambulance company in Henderson. Medi-Car takes the ones that don't need to be monitored.


I understand you all are I/P staffed...but how do you play along with LVFD? Who's in charge? Do you play the whoever gets there first is in charge game or is it the FD is in charge on scene until you pull away type game?

Also...are you guys have stations? Do you post all day everyday? 24s? 12s?


----------



## mct601 (Mar 3, 2013)

firefite said:


> He is a 23 year old male, so all of the above :rofl:



<_<


----------



## Rhonda (Mar 3, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> I understand you all are I/P staffed...but how do you play along with LVFD? Who's in charge? Do you play the whoever gets there first is in charge game or is it the FD is in charge on scene until you pull away type game?
> 
> Also...are you guys have stations? Do you post all day everyday? 24s? 12s?



I'll send you a PM


----------



## Chris07 (Mar 3, 2013)

h34r:


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 3, 2013)

Clare said:


> What is wrong with Kia?



A lot. I drove one.

They only have an estimated life-span of 10 years.
The back seat seat-belts are for children or anorexic adults, and even the Kia dealers (or at least the ones in my area) don't carry the seat-belt extenders that are supposed to be available by law.
Parts are hard to find, and when you do find them, they're expensive ($80 for a wiper-arm, $1000 for a transmission, etc)
Transmission fluid is expensive, and not carried by many places (in my area at least)


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 3, 2013)

If anybody has any tips on where to go in Vegas, please do share! I could use some (less expensive) places to go.


----------



## Achilles (Mar 3, 2013)

*I did it!*






70 flights of stairs, full turnout gear(60-75 lbs), 21 minutes.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 3, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Which current STI do you have? Gonorrhea? Chlymedia? You could always go for one of the rarer ones like donovanosis.


I have a meme for this! 
Idk how to post other than as an attachment, so..


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 3, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> A lot. I drove one.
> 
> They only have an estimated life-span of 10 years.
> The back seat seat-belts are for children or anorexic adults, and even the Kia dealers (or at least the ones in my area) don't carry the seat-belt extenders that are supposed to be available by law.
> ...


Which model(s) did you drive? Some of them are crap, but the newer ones are pretty nice. Fantastic options for the price, too.  
Besides that, if I'm right, she is talking about the Kia Cee'd which is European only and way better quality than most exported Kias. 
I think it's funny that I never hear people hate on Hyundai, even though they are the same company. They have something for everyone and at good prices. 
My parents had an '01 Sonata up until last year and the only thing replaced on it was the AC compressor and it had 180k miles on it.


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 3, 2013)

I drove an '02 Kia Spectra, one previous owner who took excellent care of it, would bring it in on time or early for all scheduled maintenance to the dealership he bought it from. Had to have the engine replaced about a year after he bought it at about 11,000 miles due to a blown engine. The Kia died a slow, painful death in '12, starting having major issues back as far as '10. He gave my family the car when he could no longer drive due to medical issues.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 3, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> A lot. I drove one.
> 
> They only have an estimated life-span of 10 years.
> The back seat seat-belts are for children or anorexic adults, and even the Kia dealers (or at least the ones in my area) don't carry the seat-belt extenders that are supposed to be available by law.
> ...



What year is it from? I hear that they've gotten better, but I don't believe it until I see it. I'm a much bigger fan of Toyota and Honda for lower end priced cars.


----------



## Rhonda (Mar 3, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> If anybody has any tips on where to go in Vegas, please do share! I could use some (less expensive) places to go.



I have my family stay at the LVH when they visit me, it's right behind the strip so they are cheaper than strip hotels. Rooms are nice too. Let me know what you are interested in doing I may have a few suggestions.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 3, 2013)

Achilles said:


> 70 flights of stairs, full turnout gear(60-75 lbs), 21 minutes.


Awesome view.  By choice?


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 3, 2013)

Achilles said:


> 70 flights of stairs, full turnout gear(60-75 lbs), 21 minutes.



What took so long? Get lost?   Were you on air?


----------



## fast65 (Mar 3, 2013)

firefite said:


> He is a 23 year old male, so all of the above :rofl:




This man speaks the truth...ALL of them, some twice.


----------



## Achilles (Mar 3, 2013)

MMiz said:


> Awesome view.  By choice?


Sure was! It was a charity climb to raise awareness for lung diseases.


PoeticInjustice said:


> What took so long? Get lost?   Were you on air?


 sorry the fire fighter in front of me were going slow 

Nope, not on air. First time doing it though, the record for full gear was 10:48 and the record w/o gear is 6:32


----------



## CANDawg (Mar 3, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> Posted on the strip. Very interesting people out on a Sunday afternoon.



I have a Vegas trip planned in the next few months. I mean this in the nicest possible way, but I hope we don't end up meeting.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 3, 2013)

Achilles said:


> 70 flights of stairs, full turnout gear(60-75 lbs), 21 minutes.




A bunch a guys I work with did that today.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 3, 2013)

I know it may be a sore subject for some members but I've decided that if I pass away on duty and have a funeral procession (cop cars, ambulances, fire engines, etc) I want random stuff mixed in. Like an ice cream truck, a forklift, some old lady in an electric wheel chair, a bulldozer, etc. I want people to be like "what the heck?!"


----------



## Rhonda (Mar 3, 2013)

albertaEMS said:


> I have a Vegas trip planned in the next few months. I mean this in the nicest possible way, but I hope we don't end up meeting.



Don't party to hard and you won't have to meet me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 3, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Hm, will your company be hiring after I get my paramedic? Lol.



Mine?

I can pretty much guarantee it will be. We're so :censored::censored::censored::censored:ed right now...

Worse than a hooker with no pants on in downtown Las Vegas. 

I looked on our scheduling website. There's 8 shift lines with incomplete crews that haven't been picked up yet and from the sounds of it doesn't sound like they will unless there's some sort of miracle.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 3, 2013)

firefite said:


> I know it may be a sore subject for some members but I've decided that if I pass away on duty and have a funeral procession (cop cars, ambulances, fire engines, etc) I want random stuff mixed in. Like an ice cream truck, a forklift, some old lady in an electric wheel chair, a bulldozer, etc. I want people to be like "what the heck?!"



Probably poor timing...

But I love it! :lol:


----------



## Aidey (Mar 3, 2013)

robb said:


> mine?
> 
> I can pretty much guarantee it will be. We're so :censored::censored::censored::censored:ed right now...
> 
> Worse than a hooker with no pants on in downtown las vegas.



ROB! 


*facepalm *


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 3, 2013)

Rob, any tips for a Vegas newbie? Looking for restaurants, etc.
Also, what ER's the best out there, haha?


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 3, 2013)

My funeral is going to include an elaborate North Korean set piece play and  an appearance of the Grim Reaper.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 3, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Rob, any tips for a Vegas newbie? Looking for restaurants, etc.
> Also, what ER's the best out there, haha?



That downtown Vegas corner he mentioned is probably a good place to start...


----------



## Achilles (Mar 3, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> My funeral is going to include an elaborate North Korean set piece play and  an appearance of the Grim Reaper.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 3, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> My funeral is going to include an elaborate North Korean set piece play and  an appearance of the Grim Reaper.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 3, 2013)

firefite said:


> That downtown Vegas corner he mentioned is probably a good place to start...



:rofl:

Cracking up laughing in the library...not a good move on my part.


----------



## Chris07 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Totally Random Post of the Day:*

I find it extremely fascinating that most things that we do everyday have such a strong historical origin behind them. For example, take hand shaking.

Hand shaking, a common greeting "ritual" can be traced back a long time. In medieval times (not the dinner-and-a-show joint ) it was used as a gesture that you come in peace and that you are not armed. In offering your hand to another you show that your hand does not conceal a weapon. Reciprocating the gesture shows that you accept the other's gesture and are likewise unarmed. An open hand shows that you are not carrying a weapon (at least not in your dominant hand ).

Next time you shake someone's hand just think about it...there's meaning behind why you do it. 

...yes I was really bored and began Googling nonsense. :unsure:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 4, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Rob, any tips for a Vegas newbie? Looking for restaurants, etc.
> Also, what ER's the best out there, haha?



I honestly couldn't tell you. I've only been to Vegas once with my dad when I was 19. It's like a 10 hour drive to get there. 

We stayed at the Excalibur and the Luxor, they were cool but I'm sure there's way better places to go. The jousting show was rad though, add some booze and some friends to that and I could see it being a pretty good time.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> I honestly couldn't tell you. I've only been to Vegas once with my dad when I was 19. It's like a 10 hour drive to get there.
> 
> We stayed at the Excalibur and the Luxor, they were cool but I'm sure there's way better places to go. The jousting show was rad though, add some booze and some friends to that and I could see it being a pretty good time.



So what I'm hearing is that next time I go to Vegas, you're meeting me there?


----------



## Tigger (Mar 4, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Cracking up laughing in the library...not a good move on my part.



I don't think I have the mental reserves necessary to crack up in my library. Worn to the bonnnnneeee.....

Only 15 more hours of college class!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 4, 2013)

fast65 said:


> So what I'm hearing is that next time I go to Vegas, you're meeting me there?



Well that's a given... I need to not work so much without taking any time off, it's making me crazy. 



Tigger said:


> I don't think I have the mental reserves necessary to crack up in my library. Worn to the bonnnnneeee.....
> 
> Only 15 more hours of college class!



Woooop! congrats dude.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 4, 2013)

My first clinical shift is tomorrow and I'm super nervous. I'm worried about looking stupid or doing something way wrong, especially since it's been 9 months since finishing didactic.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 4, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> My first clinical shift is tomorrow and I'm super nervous. I'm worried about looking stupid or doing something way wrong, especially since it's been 9 months since finishing didactic.



You'll be solid! Just remember, if they task you with something that you don't know how to do or are not comfortable doing ask for help. 

I know I'm a lot more willing to help teach someone who's willing to learn rather than someone who's too "big" to ask for help when they need it and end up complicating things.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> Woooop! congrats dude.



Thanks, I'm getting excited. Also included in that time frame is writing two of the driest papers I have written for my political theory class. Right now I am writing about the use of liberal education, seems fitting as I am about to complete it?

Meanwhile my job search for an EMS job here in Colorado continues to tank...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 4, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Thanks, I'm getting excited. Also included in that time frame is writing two of the driest papers I have written for my political theory class. Right now I am writing about the use of liberal education, seems fitting as I am about to complete it?
> 
> Meanwhile my job search for an EMS job here in Colorado continues to tank...



If you were a medic I'd say check out DH, they had Medic openings listed on their website yesterday. 

I really need to get my CO card.


----------



## Clare (Mar 4, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Also included in that time frame is writing two of the driest papers I have written for my political theory class. Right now I am writing about the use of liberal education, seems fitting as I am about to complete it?...



Oh dear, that sounds horrible ... in third year I had to write a 5,000 word essay (with APA references) but luckily they gave you +/- 10% so I think I got to about 4,500 words and just left it at that.  

If you want a job you could always come down here, I am sure there are some vacancies somewhere.

So ... I had to go to the store today and went past the Kia dealership again, oooh shiney and flash looking


----------



## Tigger (Mar 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> If you were a medic I'd say check out DH, they had Medic openings listed on their website yesterday.
> 
> I really need to get my CO card.



DH had an EMT position open as well at one point but I'm not sure I cold handle only doing drunk patrol. I live over an hour south of denver without traffic, so unless it's a 24 I don't think I could rationalize working in the city. I figure I'm willing to commute around an hour for a 10-12 hour shift and 2 hours for a 24. Anything more than 8 hours of commuting a week is going to seriously hurt my income. 

But this state is great, come work here!


----------



## Tigger (Mar 4, 2013)

Clare said:


> Oh dear, that sounds horrible ... in third year I had to write a 5,000 word essay (with APA references) but luckily they gave you +/- 10% so I think I got to about 4,500 words and just left it at that.
> 
> If you want a job you could always come down here, I am sure there are some vacancies somewhere.
> 
> So ... I had to go to the store today and went past the Kia dealership again, oooh shiney and flash looking



My thesis regarding Maori healthcare challenges ended up being over 7800 words before footnotes and references. 

I'm proud of it, but it nearly killed me.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> Well that's a given... I need to not work so much without taking any time off, it's making me crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Woooop! congrats dude.



Er...it's making you CRAZIER


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 4, 2013)

fast65 said:


> Er...it's making you CRAZIER



True.

The cloud is back too, that's not helping either.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 4, 2013)

Clare said:


> So ... I had to go to the store today and went past the Kia dealership again, oooh shiney and flash looking



I love my car. '06 Kia Spectra, had to replace brakes recently, only repairs needed other than when a lawnmower puked a piece of metal into the grill of the car.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 4, 2013)

Nothing like falling on your *** in front of the pt, family, medics, and 7 firefighters. And hearing a collective "oooohhhhh".


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 4, 2013)

I am the sandwich god...triple decker toasted roast beef and sharp cheddar with mayo, mustard, red bell peppers and cucumber side and a tall, frosty orange juice for an old lady at 0200 with a sugar of 38 and the shakes. BGL 38 to 161 and an hour of company and preventative maintenance, no need for meds or  craziness. Yeah!


----------



## fast65 (Mar 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> True.
> 
> The cloud is back too, that's not helping either.



I can't say the same thing for me...but I am regaining my title as the candy man.


----------



## exodus (Mar 4, 2013)

Cloud yesterday for me too, first call we got 10 mins before we were even scheduled to start. Code 3 transport for an MI. The one after that was a cut and rescue who got flown out.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 4, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Nothing like falling on your *** in front of the pt, family, medics, and 7 firefighters. And hearing a collective "oooohhhhh".



Could be worse, you might have been center ice at Division 1 hockey game in front of 3000 fans while both teams skate around you firing pucks.

That was my very first hockey game. Saturday marked the last one. I never went on to the ice during the game for an injury, which is something I am certainly ok with. I only go out if someone is leaving the ice via stretcher, and we are thankful that has not happened in five years in our building. 

There were times that my boss (who does attend to players on ice) was tied up with another injury and primary assessment would have fallen to me, but I suppose I carried a bit of luck.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 4, 2013)

Well, got the news for the scholarship today. Full ride, only problem is, it's a rather limited program (through Northern Arizona University), because they are all blended degrees, which means I get the degree from NAU, but attend a community college. 
So, like I said, rather limited program, these are all the health care degrees;
  Bachelor of Arts or Science in Interdisciplinary Studies (90/30): Emergency Services Administration
  Bachelor of Science in Interdisciplinary Studies -- Emergency Services Management
  Bachelor of Science Health Science -- Allied Health
  Bachelor of Science Health Science - Medical Assisting
  Bachelor of Science Health Science - Paramedic Care (BS)
Most of them seem relatively worthless as they are extremely limited field of hire after obtaining the degree (i.e. Emergency Services Management/ Admin). 
I was thinking paramedic, but it's hard to convince myself to devote 3 years to a bachelor's, for something that can be done in less than 1 year for a cert. 
Allied health seems to be overall well rounded, but limited in scope of what they actually can do. Same for medical assistant.
I want to go straight to fire science, but my uncle ended up convincing me to get a degree to fall back on, in case of an OTJ injury (he was a firefighter who had both legs amputated due to an OTJ injury). 
These are all kinda crap degrees. :glare: I suppose as long as it's free... Lol. 
Any one have a suggestion?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 4, 2013)

blittle said:


> Well, got the news for the scholarship today. Full ride, only problem is, it's a rather limited program (through Northern Arizona University), because they are all blended degrees, which means I get the degree from NAU, but attend a community college.
> So, like I said, rather limited program, these are all the health care degrees;
> Bachelor of Arts or Science in Interdisciplinary Studies (90/30): Emergency Services Administration
> Bachelor of Science in Interdisciplinary Studies -- Emergency Services Management
> ...



Yea you can do it in a year but having the BS will open doors down the road to you as far as vertical movement. If I could go back I'd have done my BS first then medic school, or a BS in Paramedicine. 

I know where you're coming from though, I'm an instant gratification type of guy.

It doesn't seem like it now but it'll be worth the extra effort in the long run.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Engh. I've gotten one out of about a dozen IV attempts and managed to get actually yelled at by a nurse. Like raised voice anger yell, not scolded.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> Yea you can do it in a year but having the BS will open doors down the road to you as far as vertical movement. If I could go back I'd have done my BS first then medic school, or a BS in Paramedicine.
> 
> I know where you're coming from though, I'm an instant gratification type of guy.
> 
> It doesn't seem like it now but it'll be worth the extra effort in the long run.


If I were doing it purely to climb the ladder down the road, then wouldn't the Emergency Services Admin be better off than paramedicine? It seems like the BS in paramedicine would initially open the door for a position, but the Admin would be better for further down the road.
At least that's what it seems like from my perspective. 
I'd never heard of the Emergency Services Admin degree, so this is what the site says 


> The program has two main goals: 1) to provide an understanding of the administration and management of emergency services with an emphasis on the roles and job expectations of public safety professionals and emergency managers, and 2) to prepare students for leadership roles in emergency and disaster administration by stressing independent research, communication and writing skills, and contact with experts with practical experiences in respected emergency services organizations.


The Emergency management seems to be focused more on the logistics/ operations of MCIs and how to plan for them, recovery processes, etc.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> I honestly couldn't tell you. I've only been to Vegas once with my dad when I was 19. It's like a 10 hour drive to get there.
> 
> We stayed at the Excalibur and the Luxor, they were cool but I'm sure there's way better places to go. The jousting show was rad though, add some booze and some friends to that and I could see it being a pretty good time.



It's a funny thing for us East Coasters to think that an in-state trip could take that long! Heck, I can get from Boston to DC in less time than that, 




Tigger said:


> I don't think I have the mental reserves necessary to crack up in my library. Worn to the bonnnnneeee.....
> 
> Only 15 more hours of college class!



I'm jelly, bro. Quite jelly. Got almost three months left.

The (Soon-Ending) Quest for the Sheepskin...


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 4, 2013)

blittle said:


> These are all kinda crap degrees. :glare: I suppose as long as it's free... Lol.
> Any one have a suggestion?



From my perspective, as somebody who's looked into jobs in the private sector, the federal government, as well as state and local government, they really don't care so much about what your undergrad degree is in, except that you have one.
I think this is going to hold true for most jobs, especially in fields where not everybody has a a degree to begin with.


----------



## MrJones (Mar 4, 2013)

blittle said:


> If I were doing it purely to climb the ladder down the road, then wouldn't the Emergency Services Admin be better off than paramedicine? It seems like the BS in paramedicine would initially open the door for a position, but the Admin would be better for further down the road.
> At least that's what it seems like from my perspective.
> I'd never heard of the Emergency Services Admin degree, so this is what the site says
> 
> The Emergency management seems to be focused more on the logistics/ operations of MCIs and how to plan for them, recovery processes, etc.



Assuming the EMS Admin degree includes the coursework necessary to test for Paramedic certification I would recommend going the admin route. The way it's done here, the 1st 2 years are mainly focused on the coursework that would result in an AAS in paramedicine (and qualification to test for NREMT certification) if you stopped at that point, while the 2nd 2 years focuses on the coursework for the EMS Admin side of things. That way, you're set up to practice as a medic and eventually transition into management if that's the direction you decide to go.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 4, 2013)

MrJones said:


> Assuming the EMS Admin degree includes the coursework necessary to test for Paramedic certification I would recommend going the admin route. The way it's done here, the 1st 2 years are mainly focused on the coursework that would result in an AAS in paramedicine (and qualification to test for NREMT certification) if you stopped at that point, while the 2nd 2 years focuses on the coursework for the EMS Admin side of things. That way, you're set up to practice as a medic and eventually transition into management if that's the direction you decide to go.


It doesn't seem to be the same here. 
I may be wrong, because I can't find a list for the coursework for the first 2 years of the admin degree. I remember my counselor showing me that it was more fire science focused, although that could've possibly been the EMS Management degree (I don't think it was). 
I'll verify tomorrow about the associate degree coursework for the Admin, because that seems to be the best route to go.


----------



## Wheel (Mar 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> Yea you can do it in a year but having the BS will open doors down the road to you as far as vertical movement. If I could go back I'd have done my BS first then medic school, or a BS in Paramedicine.
> 
> I know where you're coming from though, I'm an instant gratification type of guy.
> 
> It doesn't seem like it now but it'll be worth the extra effort in the long run.



Agree. I'm looking at going back now for my bachelors, and trying to do it while working a rotating shift is a pain. I think I'll end up doing the paramedic bachelors through UTHSCSA (or a different one if there is one as clinically focused). I wish I had finished the bachelors first.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 4, 2013)

Once you get your bachelors you start getting an itch for a masters and it turns into a never ending cycle haha I can't believe I am actually considering going back after being in school for 4+ years.

On a side note, I have to take the GRE or the MCAT for admission. I am assuming I should go with the GRE?


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 4, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Agree. I'm looking at going back now for my bachelors, and trying to do it while working a rotating shift is a pain. I think I'll end up doing the paramedic bachelors through UTHSCSA (or a different one if there is one as clinically focused). I wish I had finished the bachelors first.


No doubt that I'm going for a bachelors first. Just a matter of which one. 
Like I said, I was going to go straight to fire science, but my uncle convinced me to get something to fall back on. 
On top of that, with my lack of EMS experience, I'd rather have a bachelors to buffer my resume up, or if it works out like MrJones said, have a paramedic associates and a management bachelors.
Chase: I've already had that problem :O haha. I'm graduating from high school with my EMT-B, phlebotomy, and my CMLA certs. Taking anything and everything I can, plus my AP credits.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 4, 2013)

Chase said:


> Once you get your bachelors you start getting an itch for a masters and it turns into a never ending cycle haha I can't believe I am actually considering going back after being in school for 4+ years.
> 
> On a side note, I have to take the GRE or the MCAT for admission. I am assuming I should go with the GRE?



I'd wager you could take the GRE cold and do pretty well. Buddies of mine have done everything from taking 3 months part-time to a fully year of studying for the MCAT full time. So, GRE, yeah -- you can do solidly with less than 3 months of part-time (an hour or two a day, plus a half day one day a week) studying.


----------



## Wheel (Mar 4, 2013)

Chase said:


> Once you get your bachelors you start getting an itch for a masters and it turns into a never ending cycle haha I can't believe I am actually considering going back after being in school for 4+ years.
> 
> On a side note, I have to take the GRE or the MCAT for admission. I am assuming I should go with the GRE?



I've only been off a semester and I have the itch to get back to it.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 4, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> I'd wager you could take the GRE cold and do pretty well. Buddies of mine have done everything from taking 3 months part-time to a fully year of studying for the MCAT full time. So, GRE, yeah -- you can do solidly with less than 3 months of part-time (an hour or two a day, plus a half day one day a week) studying.



Ya that is what I was thinking. I need a 40th percentile on the GRE or 25 on the MCAT

I can do only the first year and get a Post-Bacc certificate in A&P or complete the full two years and get a M.S. in Anatomical sciences. 

Year 1
  	Semester I
  	ANAT-510 (5) 	Human Histology/Ultrastructure
  	ANAT-520 (2) 	Human Embryology
  	Semester II
  	ANAT-500 (8) 	Human Gross Anatomy
  	ANAT-530 (5) 	Human Systems Neurobiology
  	Summer
  	ANAT-550 (2-4) 	Advanced Dissections in Human Anatomy
Year 2
  	Semester I
  	PAEH-504 (4) 	General Physiology
  	ANAT-550 (2-4) 	Advanced Dissections in Human Anatomy
  	ANAT-588 (2-4) 	Human Anatomy Independent Study
  	Semester II
  	ANAT-550 (2-4) 	Advanced Dissections in Human Anatomy
  	ANAT-588 (2-4) 	Human Anatomy Independent Study
  	ANAT-595 (0) 	Special Study for Exams


----------



## Hunter (Mar 4, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> It's a funny thing for us East Coasters to think that an in-state trip could take that long! Heck, I can get from Boston to DC in less time than that



Come to south florida, takes about 10 hours to get out of the state.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Come to south florida, takes about 10 hours to get out of the state.



I drove from Indianapolis to Jacksonville Florida a few years ago. I thought Georgia was never gonna end!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 4, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> I drove from Indianapolis to Jacksonville Florida a few years ago. I thought Georgia was never gonna end!



Try driving across Montana...you're going to eat breakfast, lunch and dinner in three different cities. :rofl:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 4, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Engh. I've gotten one out of about a dozen IV attempts and managed to get actually yelled at by a nurse. Like raised voice anger yell, not scolded.



Dude, don't stress about it. It's your first shift, it's going to take some getting used to. Btw, where are you doing clinicals?


----------



## Achilles (Mar 4, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Try driving across Montana...you're going to eat breakfast, lunch and dinner in three different cities. :rofl:



Not if you break down. 


Same with Pennsylvania and Michigan.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 5, 2013)

Texas. That is all.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 5, 2013)

If your going thru Cali you are going to want to make plenty of stops seeming how we are the best state. Just don't call 911 because our EMS sucks here :rofl:


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 5, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Texas. That is all.



If I start in Brownsville headed towards Chicago something like half the distance covered is in Texas.

That said...Alaska had us beat, but you don't have to worry about driving in most of the that state.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 5, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Try driving across Montana...you're going to eat breakfast, lunch and dinner in three different cities. :rofl:



Dude, try Texas.....


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 5, 2013)

Chase said:


> Ya that is what I was thinking. I need a 40th percentile on the GRE or 25 on the MCAT
> 
> I can do only the first year and get a Post-Bacc certificate in A&P or complete the full two years and get a M.S. in Anatomical sciences.



Sounds like a cool program! I'd wager you could get a 40th percentile on the GRE with less studying (even no studying) compared to the MCAT. Granted, the MCAT has orgo on it...which is beyond me, I gotta say.


All this driving talk makes me want to get a new car...


----------



## Clare (Mar 5, 2013)

Anybody here work a 2 day, 2 night roster?

Sucks don't it? 

Never enough time between day shifts and that whole finish end of day 2 and not start until 24 hours later is just too long, then you lose half of first day off sleeping from the night before and have to be back in bed early for the start of the day shift again ... 

Well ... back to trying to sleep so I can work tomorrow night ....


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 5, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> If I start in Brownsville headed towards Chicago something like half the distance covered is in Texas.
> 
> That said...Alaska had us beat, but you don't have to worry about driving in most of the that state.



Yep. 

I have new Land Cruiser friends that are from Southern California. Half of their drive back home is in Texas.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## JPINFV (Mar 5, 2013)

Clare said:


> Anybody here work a 2 day, 2 night roster?
> 
> Sucks don't it?
> 
> ...




One of the services I rotated through had their teams cycle through shifts in the following manner. 8am-8pm day shift, 8am to noon/1pm rounds shift (see patients, go home), then either 2 swing shifts (10am-11pm) or 2 nights (8pm to 8am) followed by a day off. I'd rather do another month of 5am to 6pm surgery with 4 30+ hour call days than that abortion of a schedule.


----------



## Jon (Mar 5, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Not if you break down.
> 
> 
> Same with Pennsylvania and Michigan.



Tennessee and North-south through VA weren't much better.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Dude, don't stress about it. It's your first shift, it's going to take some getting used to. Btw, where are you doing clinicals?



Thanks, man. It got a bit better the second half of the shift after I learned which nurses will teach and which nurses view students as free labor. 

I'm at Hemet Valley. I ran into one of you from Riverside's class 21, it was his last day but he definitely helped me find my feet, haha


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 5, 2013)

Chase said:


> Once you get your bachelors you start getting an itch for a masters and it turns into a never ending cycle haha I can't believe I am actually considering going back after being in school for 4+ years.
> 
> On a side note, I have to take the GRE or the MCAT for admission. I am assuming I should go with the GRE?



I went backwards. First I got my bachelors, then my associates, and then a certificate. And now I'm going after jobs that you only need a high school diploma or GED to get... This economy sucks.


----------



## Household6 (Mar 5, 2013)

This is me today, trying to print my paper about Vegal Nerve Stimulation implants..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSK1D3bZhRs[/YOUTUBE]

_*f-bomb or two, but they're spoken with a British accent, so it doesn't sound as vulgar*_


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Anyone have any podcast suggestions? I've got a two hour drive on either side of my clinicals and Caustic Soda, the Adam Carolla Show, and the Skeptics Guide to the Universe can only get me so far


----------



## nemedic (Mar 5, 2013)

fast65 said:


> Once again, another slow day that allows me to explore more ways to spend money.
> 
> So far this morning I've looked at getting new exhaust, coilovers, a new Sig Sauer...or a new STi. Why?



There's always going the flashy route and getting a gold plated 1911 or Deagle.


----------



## nemedic (Mar 5, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> It's a funny thing for us East Coasters to think that an in-state trip could take that long! Heck, I can get from Boston to DC in less time than that



Sounds about right. I've done Boston-NYC-Boston in 10:20(5 flat going there, then 5:20 heading back), but that's because I got caught behind a fender bender on the pike ( 90). My ex took a bus from Logan to NYC to take the NYFD test. I told her I couldn't get work off to go with her for vacation. I high tail I to the city, rent a limo for the night, and I surprise her in the limo with champagne and roses. That relationship was fun while it lasted.....


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 5, 2013)

Feel like I am going to have to relearn everything medically related.

Its been 2 months and my mind is just so offset right now that I think I would be half lost on an ambulance :wacko:


----------



## Hunter (Mar 5, 2013)

Child safety locks for known elopement risk bakeracts.


----------



## Wheel (Mar 5, 2013)

I may need a Facebook vacation. First, I hate Harlem shake videos. Second, there is a friend of mine that insists on posting "this study shows that marijuana is good for your brain! (Study that stated that marijuana has properties that are neuroprotective in subjects who were binge drinkers) I dare say that's not exactly what that means.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Wheel said:


> I may need a Facebook vacation. First, I hate Harlem shake videos.


----------



## Wheel (Mar 6, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


>



Thank you. This officially made my night.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 6, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


>



Kinda surprised this wasn't a JP .gif!

Got me :rofl:'ing


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 6, 2013)

Dialysis graft with a 5-10mm hole in it. 

That was a first to see. And messy.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 6, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Dialysis graft with a 5-10mm hole in it.
> 
> That was a first to see. And messy.



I bet that was entertaining to try and get to stop bleeding.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 6, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Kinda surprised this wasn't a JP .gif!
> 
> Got me :rofl:'ing



Probably the only time I'll ever be quicker on the draw than him. 

This little gem made my night
"Ma'am, what do you normally take for your pain?"
"Delorean"
"... Dilaudid?"
"No, I'm pretty sure it's Delorean"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 6, 2013)

Seems when I went down to part time status my profile for our CE website (300+ free CE hours) got deleted so now I can't take any classes on there. Ooh and I still haven't received my W2 form for taxes. Looks like I'm going to be making a couple of calls to HR tomorrow.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 6, 2013)

Robb said:


> I bet that was entertaining to try and get to stop bleeding.



Yeah...

Direct pressure didn't work. Combat style tourniquet holding direct pressure didn't work. Finally a pressure infusion bag with the arm slid in it did.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 6, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Direct pressure didn't work. Combat style tourniquet holding direct pressure didn't work. Finally a pressure infusion bag with the arm slid in it did.



I had a similar run on Christmas day. They ended up having to put a few stitches in the graft.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 6, 2013)

I figured the ER would do the same with this one. Doc said it wouldn't work and emergently transferred out to a vascular surgeon.  

H and H was 11 and 4. Potassium over 9. Neat call and way sick.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 6, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Neat call and way sick.



Holy crap, way sick is an understatement. We tried a tourniquet and direct pressure, luckily the hospital was about 3 miles away. It took forever to get all the blood cleaned up.


----------



## Clare (Mar 6, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Dialysis graft with a 5-10mm hole in it.
> 
> That was a first to see. And messy.



Dialysis shunts bleed .... a lot 



shfd739 said:


> Direct pressure didn't work. Combat style tourniquet holding direct pressure didn't work. Finally a pressure infusion bag with the arm slid in it did.





katgrl2003 said:


> Holy crap, way sick is an understatement. We tried a tourniquet and direct pressure, luckily the hospital was about 3 miles away. It took forever to get all the blood cleaned up.



We had a guy about a year ago, bleeding profusely, called for backup, just before back up arrived the patient had a cardiac arrest, resuscitation was unsuccessful.  

Because they are small (only a couple cm) the best way to stop bleeding is to use very firm, very direct pressure over the shunt, use a balled up combine dressing or a gauze pad; push hard wish several fingers or the heel of your hand.

I think it has something to do with basic physics, hell I don't know physics is evil, but something about pressure distribution; in the past I always thought you wrapped a dressing around it then put another one ontop and re-bandaged but apparently that just distributes the pressure over a larger area so it is less effective hence we are told the most effective way is very, very firm, very, very direct pressure.

I am mixed on tourniquets; I've never used one, but I have seen them used, and the two times I have is not when I would use them myself and they are probably overused.

I know something was published somewhere from the Clinical Standards Unit about stopping bleeding, I will have a look and see if I can find it.


----------



## Clare (Mar 6, 2013)

Here we go, from the Clinical Standards Unit ... 

*The lesson - stopping external bleeding*

• Arterial bleeding usually requires very firm and very direct pressure (using a hand, or fingers directly over the bleeding point), as shown in photo on the previous page where a lacerated carotid artery is being directly compressed, or it requires a tourniquet to be applied proximal to the bleeding at a tight enough pressure that it stops arterial flow.

• Arterial bleeding is often not adequately controlled by applying bandages (even tight ones) – particularly if there is a flat dressing or towel underneath that has been placed across a large area.

• Flat dressings or towels underneath bandages distribute the pressure across a large surface area – reducing the amount of direct pressure applied to the actual bleeding point.

• If a bandage is being applied for control of significant bleeding a dressing must be placed underneath in such a way that it provides pressure directly over the site of bleeding – this almost always means that the dressing needs to be tightly folded or ‘balled up’ and placed directly over the point of bleeding.

• If bleeding continues despite applying pressure then applying more dressings on top will usually not fix the problem – all this will do is to reduce the amount of pressure applied to the actual point of bleeding. In this situation - take the dressing off, see where the most bleeding is coming from and apply very firm and direct pressure over this area. If this does not control the bleeding then a tourniquet may be required.

• Dialysis fistulas can bleed a lot. They are under arterial pressure and are only just below the skin. They usually bleed because they are infected or because they have been lacerated.

• Varicose veins can bleed a lot. They need immediate elevation of the foot to above the heart (this reduces venous pressure considerably) in combination with firm direct pressure – often a finger or two is all that is required.

• Do not waste time at the scene waiting for backup; load and treat en-route; that is, move towards hospital as soon as possible.  All practice levels from Ambulance Officer up have tourniquets in their delegated scope of practice and control of bleeding is an ordinary intervention that my be performed by all personnel.  IV access and fluid resuscitation is a very low priority pales into insignificance when compared to time to get the patient to a hospital, particularly if they are very shocked.  If transport time is going to be extended and back up is close then it is acceptable to wait a few minutes for back up to arrive.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 6, 2013)

The opposite actually, Clare, tourniquets here are way underused. Why mess around with direct pressure for a major extremity bleed when you can tourniquets it? Most people are still afraid of them. Iraq and Afghanistan have proven that tourniquets are not automatic amputations, do not generally cause damage, and a4e rarely contraindicated. If you might need one, you probably do.


----------



## Clare (Mar 6, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> The opposite actually, Clare, tourniquets here are way underused. Why mess around with direct pressure for a major extremity bleed when you can tourniquets it? Most people are still afraid of them. Iraq and Afghanistan have proven that tourniquets are not automatic amputations, do not generally cause damage, and a4e rarely contraindicated. If you might need one, you probably do.



Depends what you are dealing with; most bleeding can be controlled with very firm, very direct pressure (see the above points from CSU) however for life threatening haemmorhage that cannot be controlled, by all means, use a tourniquet.

The situations I have seen them used is in patients where the CAT has been slapped into somebodys limb when bleeding has been controlled but it has just bled a lot so it "looks bad"


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 6, 2013)

Clare said:


> Dialysis shunts bleed .... a lot
> 
> Because they are small (only a couple cm) the best way to stop bleeding is to use very firm, very direct pressure over the shunt, use a balled up combine dressing or a gauze pad; push hard wish several fingers or the heel of your hand.
> 
> I am mixed on tourniquets; I've never used one, but I have seen them used, and the two times I have is not when I would use them myself and they are probably overused.



That's pretty much what we did, in addition to the tourniquet. I had to hold the radio for my medic because she had both hands holding pressure.

I agree with Rocketmedic. This is the first time I have used a tourniquet. There have been times in the past I probably could have used them, but I didn't think it was necessary. I think they are very underutilized.


----------



## Clare (Mar 6, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> That's pretty much what we did, in addition to the tourniquet. I had to hold the radio for my medic because she had both hands holding pressure.



You raise a great point; an early RT call to the hospital for this sort of thing is a great idea; especially if you are transporting to a hospital where they do not have a 24 hour surgical service (i.e. the Registrar is on-call); or at any rate even if they do; place an RT call early so they can get the surgical service up and about, and down to resus to meet you.  

I guess you could put very, very firm pressure with a small balled up combine dressing or a couple of 4x4s and bandage them very, very tightly in place to free up a hand? ... never tried it. 

Very firm pressure, load and transport without delaying waiting for backup or trying to get IV access and fluids (unless you can do all three (pressure, transport and cannulation/infusion simultaneously) and place an early R40 to the hospital.



katgrl2003 said:


> I agree with Rocketmedic. This is the first time I have used a tourniquet. There have been times in the past I probably could have used them, but I didn't think it was necessary. I think they are very underutilized.



But you perhaps see more penetrating trauma with life threatening haemmorhage than we?

I'll see if I can get some feedback on our use of tourniquets from CSU


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 6, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Probably the only time I'll ever be quicker on the draw than him.
> 
> This little gem made my night
> "Ma'am, what do you normally take for your pain?"
> ...



Hey, I'd love to go back in time to prevent some painful episodes I've had too. I think I'd prefer to do it this way though


----------



## Clare (Mar 6, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Hey, I'd love to go back in time to prevent some painful episodes I've had too. I think I'd prefer to do it this way though



Ha! 

Vodafone has a bunch of commercials on here that take the piss from Back to the Future because we are getting 4G mobile service.  

I said tonight to the off-going shift that I would like a Dolorean as time travel might come in handy now and then.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 6, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Hey, I'd love to go back in time to prevent some painful episodes I've had too. I think I'd prefer to do it this way though



Meh, Delores are cooler.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 6, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Probably the only time I'll ever be quicker on the draw than him.
> 
> This little gem made my night
> "Ma'am, what do you normally take for your pain?"
> ...




Grandfather paradox.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 6, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Meh, Delores are cooler.




But... are they bigger on the inside than on the outside?

Also...


----------



## Hunter (Mar 6, 2013)

Home by 5, I'm really liking this new schedule.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Home by 5, I'm really liking this new schedule.



I'm jealous. I can't wait to move to days later this month.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 6, 2013)

The main fire apparatus (ladder 62) in rescue me apparently has a stretcher in it...? (never really watched the show)


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 6, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> The main fire apparatus (ladder 62) in rescue me apparently has a stretcher in it...? (never really watched the show)



Been long enough since I've watched that I don't remember. 

I do recall some of the apparatus builders offer cabs that can handle a stretcher and function as a transport unit. Presumably as a last resort type thing.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 6, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> I'm jealous. I can't wait to move to days later this month.



I love my 2000 to 0800 shift Monday Wednesday and every other Friday Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 6, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> The main fire apparatus (ladder 62) in rescue me apparently has a stretcher in it...? (never really watched the show)



It also has like a 12 man crew apparently...

There doesn't appear to be enough seats for the number of guys that get out half the time.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 7, 2013)

Tigger said:


> It also has like a 12 man crew apparently...
> 
> There doesn't appear to be enough seats for the number of guys that get out half the time.



Don't they have an engine and a ladder truck, though? Plus a battalion chief?

Per the show..."Engine...Laddah...Battallion..."
So, say, 4 FF + 1 officer on the engine, 5 FF + 1 officer on the laddah, and the battalion chief. That's 12 guys, no?
But this is per a Google of how many FFs are on an engine, laddah, etc.
So, I dunno.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 7, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I love my 2000 to 0800 shift Monday Wednesday and every other Friday Saturday and Sunday.



Sounds similar to mine but we are alternating 2 days on/2 off mon-thurs. 

1730-0530. Can't wait to flip to 0530-1730 instead. 3 1/2 years has been enough.


----------



## Clare (Mar 7, 2013)

VF cardiac arrest, resuscitation unsuccessful.

The patient was found by his wife and was .... 31, yes, 31 with no known heart disease

... and we are really short staffed so um yeah awesome night so far


----------



## Hunter (Mar 7, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Sounds similar to mine but we are alternating 2 days on/2 off mon-thurs.
> 
> 1730-0530. Can't wait to flip to 0530-1730 instead. 3 1/2 years has been enough.



Lol and i thought my year and a half was long, I loved nights when i first started because we would be able to get a few hours of shut eye. But now they're busier than days now and they don't pay us enough to run all night and have screwed up sleep schedules.


----------



## Clare (Mar 7, 2013)

New onset AF ? 2° to fever (39 C) ? avenue of infection, and a second patient with "palpitations" and tachycardia ? 2° to gastro/hypokalaemia 

It's a cardiac kinda night ...


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Mar 7, 2013)

Finished off the shift with an apnoeic heroin OD that came around with ventilation and a poor lady with an inferior stemi w / complete heart block.

1 month off!


----------



## Clare (Mar 7, 2013)

Mate, WTF? Looks like cardiac problems have jumped across the ditch! 

Month off? bloody hell ... jealous much?! I can only dream


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 7, 2013)

Clare said:


> New onset AF ? 2° to fever (39 C) ? avenue of infection, and a second patient with "palpitations" and tachycardia ? 2° to gastro/hypokalaemia
> 
> It's a cardiac kinda night ...



Our first 4 dispatches tonight were for chest pain. Young guy with PVCs, disregard by fire, panic attack, and a pregnant lady in SVT. It was a cardiac night for us too... just not as bad as yours apparently.


----------



## Clare (Mar 7, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> Our first 4 dispatches tonight were for chest pain. Young guy with PVCs, disregard by fire, panic attack, and a pregnant lady in SVT. It was a cardiac night for us too... just not as bad as yours apparently.



The guy in AF wasn't even "good AF" ... no cardioversion and no amiodarone! 

PVC and panic attack you can more than likely leave at home, pregnant lady possibly too depending on how she checks out, my threshold for transporting pregnant people who are unwell is not very high, and the chest pain guy ... eh, unless there is a very clear cause that is not myocardial iscahemia and he has a completely normal 12 lead ECG then he is getting transported.

I had a guy the other day who called because he had trouble sleeping; his baseline ECG was sinus bradycardia with a couple of conducted PAC and maybe one or two PVC without ischaemic changes; I said to the nurse that I didn't like the look of his ECG, why she asks, well I pointed out what it was and she just goes "hmmm" (I am nor sure if her ECG interpretation skills were all that flash) and I tried to make her feel better by saying "well, guess that is the result of a bum ticker" she laughed .... it was slightly awkward.  

I'm going to bed shortly, it would be greatly appreciated if I am allowed to sleep uninterrupted until the day shift comes on ...

I am pretty sure that shouldn't be a problem ... it's been quite slow since about 10.

Night everyone!


----------



## Wheel (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay night shift overtime!


----------



## Clare (Mar 7, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Yay night shift overtime!



We are down one crew so it would be great to get me some overtime to pay off my credit card; however we are limited to only working I think 13 hours out of any 24 so yeah that's not gonna work; so they do call-back, I think they have one doing call back and one of the casuals working to cover.

The casuals get paid quite a bit higher but I hear that is because they have holiday and penalties built into the base rate.


----------



## Wheel (Mar 7, 2013)

Wel I'm working overtime because I'm getting married at the end of this month, and I would like to get a head start on my bills. Plus working nights in the larger city we cover gives me a slightly different patient population from the busy suburb I work in for my regular shift.


----------



## Clare (Mar 7, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Wel I'm working overtime because I'm getting married at the end of this month, and I would like to get a head start on my bills. Plus working nights in the larger city we cover gives me a slightly different patient population from the busy suburb I work in for my regular shift.



Woohoo! Congrats on getting married, that's awesome 

Yep, patients are different at night; they are odd, night shift brings out ... odd people ... I guess its easier to be ... odd ... under the shadow of darkness? 

I find people at night tend to often be sicker or more genuine in their complaints for the most part, people are more reluctant to sleek help at night (especially little old ladies) so when they ring up the ambulance at 1 am there is a higher chance they are actually quite crook.

Anybody else find that the loonie tunes seem to come out once the sun goes down?


----------



## Wheel (Mar 7, 2013)

Absolutely. I love the night shift. The city I'm doing overtime in has a greater chance of fights/shootings/stabbings where my normal suburb has sicker medical patients and worse car accidents (usually). My normal shift has way fewer drunk and homeless people too. I like each for many different reasons.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 7, 2013)

Clare said:


> Woohoo! Congrats on getting married, that's awesome
> 
> Yep, patients are different at night; they are odd, night shift brings out ... odd people ... I guess its easier to be ... odd ... under the shadow of darkness?
> 
> ...



Specially in full moon nights.


----------



## Clare (Mar 7, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Specially in full moon nights.



Oh my gosh all the nutters come out on full moons, it's just bizarre! 

I hear some places around the world have Officers who only work the night shift, man, that's too much for me, I need my sun and such; I don't know how they do it!


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 7, 2013)

Clare said:


> Oh my gosh all the nutters come out on full moons, it's just bizarre!
> 
> I hear some places around the world have Officers who only work the night shift, man, that's too much for me, I need my sun and such; I don't know how they do it!



If we're assigned a night shift its permanent. Only way to change is to put in a request for whatever day shift you want and wait for it to open. Part of why I'm still stuck on nights after all this time. 

And this has been the easiest OT ever. No calls since 2200 and the 2 we did before were both my partner's. awesome break from my regular shift. Kinda helps we're assigned to one hospital lol.


----------



## Clare (Mar 7, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> If we're assigned a night shift its permanent. Only way to change is to put in a request for whatever day shift you want and wait for it to open. Part of why I'm still stuck on nights after all this time.



Same here, we get assigned to a watch roster position and that's it unless a vacancy arises or you swap with somebody but swapping is difficult due to location and practice level differences

I have my name down for green watch at the moment.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 7, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> If we're assigned a night shift its permanent. Only way to change is to put in a request for whatever day shift you want and wait for it to open. Part of why I'm still stuck on nights after all this time.
> 
> And this has been the easiest OT ever. No calls since 2200 and the 2 we did before were both my partner's. awesome break from my regular shift. Kinda helps we're assigned to one hospital lol.



We can pick 
up night shifts if they're open on a per diem basis, or we can pick them up permanent if we have the availability or if they come up as part of a full time schedule. We have to find someone who wants our shift to get off it. Since it's so difficult for them to fi.d someone.






Clare said:


> Same here, we get assigned to a watch roster position and that's it unless a vacancy arises or you swap with somebody but swapping is difficult due to location and practice level differences
> 
> I have my name down for green watch at the moment.



Yeah I wish we had the 4/4 you guys use.


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 7, 2013)

Had a job interview yesterday morning, for a job I'm not very thrilled about, but a job none-the-less. Got a call around noon time today asking about scheduling interview number two. So that interview is scheduled for Monday morning, and I'm told they'll send me an e-mail confirmation with driving directions, what to bring with me, etc. 

I open my e-mail and there is a notice from a job search site I've registered with about a job opening that matches my search criteria. Its with a company I've wanted to get into for the past 10 years, but most of their openings I either don't have the qualifications for, or don't have the experience necessary. For the position I got the notice about, I have a higher degree than the one they're looking for and I have the minimum experience they're looking for.

I pull out my vet-tech resume, update it with the most recent job and volunteer experience, tweak it to reflect the position, add the appropriate letters after my name. I then eagerly fill out the application for the job.

Please let me get that job! Please please please!


----------



## Wheel (Mar 7, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> Had a job interview yesterday morning, for a job I'm not very thrilled about, but a job none-the-less. Got a call around noon time today asking about scheduling interview number two. So that interview is scheduled for Monday morning, and I'm told they'll send me an e-mail confirmation with driving directions, what to bring with me, etc.
> 
> I open my e-mail and there is a notice from a job search site I've registered with about a job opening that matches my search criteria. Its with a company I've wanted to get into for the past 10 years, but most of their openings I either don't have the qualifications for, or don't have the experience necessary. For the position I got the notice about, I have a higher degree than the one they're looking for and I have the minimum experience they're looking for.
> 
> ...



Good luck! The job search is no fun, and I'm not looking forward to having to do it again if my fiancé gets the job she wants in florida.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 7, 2013)

Guy who went through Medics almost the same time I did just passed away... At the age of 25 with a brand new baby... died in his sleep after leading a very unhealthy lifestyle, over weight smoker who drank a lot and suffered from epileptic seizures... my thoughts are with his family and baby. Please take care of yourselves guys.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Mar 7, 2013)

Clare said:


> Mate, WTF? Looks like cardiac problems have jumped across the ditch!
> 
> Month off? bloody hell ... jealous much?! I can only dream



Heres a copy of the ECG if anyones interested....


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 7, 2013)

the_negro_puppy said:


> Heres a copy of the ECG if anyones interested....
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/0FTmim1.jpg



That makes for a very bad day for someone!  I can't remember the last time I had a patient that had something that looked so obviously bad.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Mar 8, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> That makes for a very bad day for someone!  I can't remember the last time I had a patient that had something that looked so obviously bad.



Triaged to cath lab without arresting. Maintained BP with NS boluses, no pacing required. Severe pain, anti-emetics and 150mcg of fent given. I believe she was also given heparin and plavix as part of the triage to PCI.

Although it was probably just over 4 hours from when she first felt pains to PCI performed.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 8, 2013)

the_negro_puppy said:


> Heres a copy of the ECG if anyones interested....



Those squigglies don't look happy. :lol:

What was her pressure? Not gonna lie, as bad as it is to say I'd have been the *** sitting there like "why aren't you hypotensive!!!" 

Alright, I'm done wishing bad on grandma.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Mar 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> Those squigglies don't look happy. :lol:
> 
> What was her pressure? Not gonna lie, as bad as it is to say I'd have been the *** sitting there like "why aren't you hypotensive!!!"
> 
> Alright, I'm done wishing bad on grandma.



90/60 initially, floating between 90-110 systolic with several boluses of NS


Was no Grandma, lady was in her forties


----------



## Clare (Mar 8, 2013)

That ECG looks more messed up than my hair when I get out the shower! 

Oh I remember I had another cardiac as well last shift, it was a lady with non rheumatic hypertrophic cardiomyopathy and pulmonary regurg


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 8, 2013)

To the masked guy on a cruiser this morning. I understand you believe I was too close to your lane, despite never crossing into it. However, cutting me off and slamming on your brakes ON A MOTORCYCLE might not have been the most appropriate response. Just trust my professional judgement on this one.

I feel much better now.


----------



## Clare (Mar 8, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> To the masked guy on a cruiser this morning. I understand you believe I was too close to your lane, despite never crossing into it. However, cutting me off and slamming on your brakes ON A MOTORCYCLE might not have been the most appropriate response. Just trust my professional judgement on this one.
> 
> I feel much better now.



Um yeah .... not on a motorbike no; my sister just started riding and I harped on about her getting leathers/protective gear, a good helmet and high vis vest for outer; she said I needed to shut up about it.  

I explained to her a little bit about how traumatic brain injury, rapid sequence induction and severe multi system trauma work and reminded her people on a motorbike are going to come off second best to some guy in his rolling suburban status symbol wagon/SUV thing and that Fire Service have more than enough water in their big red pump/rescue to hose off any chunky bits that are left on the road ...


----------



## exodus (Mar 8, 2013)

So we're in San Francisco until tomorrow. Came up yesterday for a concert tonight. Gonna go hit up a few landmarks maybe


----------



## Tigger (Mar 8, 2013)

Just the worst.


----------



## Wheel (Mar 8, 2013)

Are those for sale anywhere? I love it. We're heroes you know, not healthcare providers.


----------



## Wheel (Mar 8, 2013)

On another note, we have a medic student on the truck today. He's been with us before and was very full of himself. Today he's asking for help understanding physiologic concepts and talking through calls with us. That's making for a much better day, and I love teaching whenever I can, as limited as my knowledge is. It helps me solidify what I know and read up on things I haven't covered lately.


----------



## Chris07 (Mar 8, 2013)

That awkward moment when you've over estimated the charge level of your rig's battery and been posting for a long time that it no longer starts up....First dead battery mishap...and will be the last one too 

At least we found out it wouldn't start on a post move and not a call. Could have been a lot worse. -_-


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 8, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> That awkward moment when you've over estimated the charge level of your rig's battery and been posting for a long time that it no longer starts up....First dead battery mishap...and will be the last one too
> 
> At least we found out it wouldn't start on a post move and not a call. Could have been a lot worse. -_-


Where's that picture of an ambulance jump starting another ambulance?


----------



## Tigger (Mar 8, 2013)

Recognize either of these medics n7?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 8, 2013)

I do. Both great medics and good friends.  I wish I was there to have seen the finals.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Are those for sale anywhere? I love it. We're heroes you know, not healthcare providers.


Here ya go. Haha 
http://www.medalsofamerica.com/Item--i-T582


----------



## BeachMedic (Mar 8, 2013)

So next Friday i'm moving out of the state I've lived in my whole life.

Any of you people who have moved between places have any advice/tips for being the new guy in a new city/EMS system?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 8, 2013)

I moved to DE from WA to work as a medic. Just soak up the culture and don't offer up any of the "at my old job, we did..." kind of stuff unless someone asks you. 

Enjoy the adventure in moving to a new place and starting over!


----------



## BeachMedic (Mar 8, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> I moved to DE from WA to work as a medic. Just soak up the culture and don't offer up any of the "at my old job, we did..." kind of stuff unless someone asks you.
> 
> Enjoy the adventure in moving o a new place and starting over!



Looking forward to the adventure!

Should be interesting. Especially with the craigslist roommates I've never met in person lol. 

I gotta watch the, "at my old job" talk as well as the, "on the mainland" talk.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 8, 2013)

BeachMedic said:


> So next Friday i'm moving out of the state I've lived in my whole life.
> 
> Any of you people who have moved between places have any advice/tips for being the new guy in a new city/EMS system?



I just did the same thing, bizarrely enough from CO to DE. I'm still making adjustments every day with baby steps of progress some times, but keep at it! Keeping an open mind is important. Make some connections outside of work so you have a life and are able to enjoy the new area in your free time.


----------



## Trashtruck (Mar 8, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Just the worst.



LOVE IT! 
That's probably his duty uniform, too...


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 8, 2013)

Decided on the college route today. Going with the EMS Admin- 3 year bachelor and since the first year is the same for paramedic, going to go with associate's paramedicine, so it only makes it 4 years for a bachelor's and an associate's. They have a bridge associate to bachelors online if I choose to go further later. 
Going to go with the paramedic for the 2nd year, so I can work during years 3 and 4 and have some experience.
Then, of course, fire science 
Only 5 more years... :wacko: 
lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 8, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Medic One (Mar 9, 2013)

blittle said:


> Here ya go. Haha
> http://www.medalsofamerica.com/Item--i-T582



Great shirt


----------



## Clare (Mar 9, 2013)

There are 13 pairs of shoes in the entranceway; I just counted because I thought there were a lot but that there couldn't possibly be that many

Any guesses as to how many people and what gender they are at our house?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 9, 2013)

Clare said:


> There are 13 pairs of shoes in the entranceway; I just counted because I thought there were a lot but that there couldn't possibly be that many
> 
> Any guesses as to how many people and what gender they are at our house?



1 female


----------



## Clare (Mar 9, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> 1 female



Ha! I figured somebody would say that, cliched but no.

The answer is two girls and two guys; it was three guys but now that Dr Room-mate is Mr Room-mate (he just became a Consultant General Surgeon) and topped $130,000 a year in pay well, he just had to buy a house didn't he?

Only two of the pairs are mine; one is pair of sandals and the other are my work boots; I might get a pair of slippers or something in winter but I will leave them up stairs.

What is it with chicks and shoes?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 9, 2013)

Clare said:


> What is it with chicks and shoes?



My family, which is me, my fiancee Steve, and my mom and dad made a table at the front door out of 2 shoe towers. I have 3 pairs of shoes there, my work boots, tennis shoes, and dress sandals. My mom has the most shoes, I think about 5 pairs.


----------



## Clare (Mar 9, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> My family, which is me, my fiancee Steve, and my mom and dad made a table at the front door out of 2 shoe towers. I have 3 pairs of shoes there, my work boots, tennis shoes, and dress sandals. My mom has the most shoes, I think about 5 pairs.



Let me rephrase; what is it with some chicks and shoes? 

I have two, my male house mate has like two, so that leaves like eight or nine pairs to his girlfriend; I don't get it .... 

I went back to work tonight to get the food I had left in the work fridge; everybody was like WTF ... blue watch is on! ... so after we established I was not in fact working, a couple of us went out back to catch up while they had a fag (I don't smoke)

Never mind shoes, what is it with health care people and smoking?  I know so many who smoke and its like .... ironic?

We deal with people with heart disease, high blood pressure, cancer etc all day and they chose to smoke? WTF?


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have like 10 pairs, haha. Never worn like 3 or 4 of them, though.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 9, 2013)

Clare said:


> Let me rephrase; what is it with some chicks and shoes?



Actually, my mom cut down quite a few pairs of shoes, not by her choice though. My last cat and my mom hated each other with a passion, so when the cat decided it was time to die, she died on top of my mom's shoes. She probably threw out about 15 pairs.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 9, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> Actually, my mom cut down quite a few pairs of shoes, not by her choice though. My last cat and my mom hated each other with a passion, so when the cat decided it was time to die, she died on top of my mom's shoes. She probably threw out about 15 pairs.



lol!!!


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 9, 2013)

Clare said:


> what is it with some chicks and shoes?



I have 4 pairs of shoes that I wear. My jump-boots that I wear for the rescue. A pair nicer-looking boots for when I need to dress up. A pair of black croc knock-offs for when I know my feet are going to get wet. The last pair are a pair of hand-painted leather clogs that my god-mother insisted on buying me because all of my footwear was practical. Those clogs are also the most expensive footwear I've ever owned, and I wouldn't have paid that much if I was buying them for myself. The jump-boots are the most expensive footwear I've ever bought for myself.

My god-mother is a shoe addict. She easily has well over 100 pairs of shoes in her closet. My sister wears the same size she does, and one day she gave my sister 20 pairs of shoes, and it hardly made a dent in her closet.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a lot of shoes for a guy 

New work boots, old work boots, yard work boots, dirt bike boots, running shoes, casual shoes, dress shoes, and sandals. I think that is all haha


----------



## Clare (Mar 9, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> Actually, my mom cut down quite a few pairs of shoes, not by her choice though. My last cat and my mom hated each other with a passion, so when the cat decided it was time to die, she died on top of my mom's shoes. She probably threw out about 15 pairs.



You might want to make sure you keep your dress or anything wedding related out of reach of the cat, or any other thing with the ability to die then! 

I am gonna get me a new pair of shoes for the gym which will bring my total pairs of shoes owned to .... 3


----------



## Hunter (Mar 9, 2013)

firefite said:


> I have a lot of shoes for a guy
> 
> New work boots, old work boots, yard work boots, dirt bike boots, running shoes, casual shoes, dress shoes, and sandals. I think that is all haha



o.o I have... work boots, two pairs of sneakers, sandals, dress shoes, and running/gym shoes.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 9, 2013)

Two identical pairs of work boots...that's it for me.


----------



## Rhonda (Mar 9, 2013)

I guess I'm that girl with all the shoes. 2 work boots, 3 ugg boots, 4 dressy boots, 5 heels, 2 toms, 1 snow boot, 4 flats, 2 Keens, 2 hiking boots and about 8 tennis shoes.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 9, 2013)

I used to have 25 pairs of flip flops but I tossed them.

Now I have 2 tennis shoes, clogs, and 3 work boots. Oh and 2 pairs of heels. 

Ill be starting my flip flop collection again in a couple months.

Oh and I'm excited!!! It's gonna be 50 degrees tomorrow! BBQ!!!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 9, 2013)

Clare said:


> You might want to make sure you keep your dress or anything wedding related out of reach of the cat, or any other thing with the ability to die then!
> 
> I am gonna get me a new pair of shoes for the gym which will bring my total pairs of shoes owned to .... 3



All I have to do with the current cat is put it about 4 feet off the ground. She will jump up on the bed and couch, but very rarely.... she's lazy.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 9, 2013)

All this talk about shoes is making me think I am the resident shoe hoarder.  I recently got rid of around 20 pairs of shoes, and I think I still have 15-20 pairs in my closet.  (And I just bought a new pair of really cute boots tonight.)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 9, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> All this talk about shoes is making me think I am the resident shoe hoarder.  I recently got rid of around 20 pairs of shoes, and I think I still have 15-20 pairs in my closet.  (And I just bought a new pair of really cute boots tonight.)



Time for an intervention?


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm pretty bad for a guy. I've got 2 pairs of work boots, hiking boots, 2 pairs of dress shoes, 2 pairs of skate/street shoes, bowling shoes, running shoes, and two pairs of sandals. And two pairs of slippers if were counting those.


----------



## Clare (Mar 9, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Oh and I'm excited!!! It's gonna be 50 degrees tomorrow! BBQ!!!



It is so hot here; I am loving summer, so glad its lasting, I might go to the beach later in the week because I am swapping shifts with somebody so it means I get a weekday off when its not crowded but, its just so hot like its unbearable you just end up all hot, and sweaty and disgusting and having 2 showers a day and its just too hot! 




firefite said:


> Time for an intervention?



I would say so!

I just never found shoes that important or fashionable to be honest; my work boots I have had since I started at uni (4 years ago) and they are scuffed up beyond belief; I don't care and nobody else does .... will get another pair of gym shoes when I start going to the gym again.

The last pair of gym shoes I had were from China, cheap like $20, fell apart in about 2 months ... 



katgrl2003 said:


> All I have to do with the current cat is put it about 4 feet off the ground. She will jump up on the bed and couch, but very rarely.... she's lazy.



Ha! I just got a new slat bed, I am surprised how low to the ground they are compared to a box spring. 

The cat I had as a kid only had three legs so used to jump up and use his two front legs to dig in and hold on because he only had one back leg and would leave these horrendous clawings in you, couch etc.

When do you get hitched? I had one friend from work and one from school getting married at the end of the year and I think I am going to be asked to be in the wedding party for one of them.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 10, 2013)

I hate shoes/boots/sandals. #Barefoot4life!


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 10, 2013)

From a USMLE question bank.

"An 8-month old child is referred by a nurse practitioner due to..."

False... everyone knows that NPs are the functional equaliviant to physicians, thus they wouldn't need to refer patients to a physician. (It's a multiple choice question... thus "false" is not an option choice). 


Also we have to do these modules for our peds rotation that is supposed to mimic a clinical encounter. Apparently in one universe, the emergency physician punts all pediatric patients directly to the on call pediatrician and paramedics will call a hospital (a second time, in this case) and ask to speak specifically to the on-call pediatrician. 

So. Much. Hate.


----------



## Clare (Mar 10, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I hate shoes/boots/sandals. #Barefoot4life!



I think being bare feet when you have footwear is untidy; now in saying that if your shoes are full of water or something reasonable then that is fine; otherwise I don't go out in public in bare feet 



JPINFV said:


> From a USMLE question bank.
> 
> "An 8-month old child is referred by a nurse practitioner due to..."
> 
> False... everyone knows that NPs are the functional equaliviant to physicians, thus they wouldn't need to refer patients to a physician. (It's a multiple choice question... thus "false" is not an option choice).



Ha! I dont know about US but here NP is still quite restrictive; not all can prescribe and those that can can only prescribe a very limited number of drugs, within a specific scope and must have physician oversight.  

There is another PA trial going on but that has drawn some severe backlash from the Resident Medical Officers Union and other like groups.  




JPINFV said:


> Also we have to do these modules for our peds rotation that is supposed to mimic a clinical encounter. Apparently in one universe, the emergency physician punts all pediatric patients directly to the on call pediatrician and paramedics will call a hospital (a second time, in this case) and ask to speak specifically to the on-call pediatrician.



Referring all paeds to the Paed/Paed Reg is a bit unnecessary; my friend of a friend is doing her ACEM paed logbook and she said its something like 500 paediatric workups/attendances required.

That second scenario I do not think is unwise; if you have a paediatric patient you need clinical advice on, well, who better to ask than a paediatrician or paediatric emergency physician?

I know if I rang up Starship/Kidz First and asked to speak to the Paed ED Reg they wouldn't mind

Back later, gone browsing


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 10, 2013)

Clare said:


> When do you get hitched? I had one friend from work and one from school getting married at the end of the year and I think I am going to be asked to be in the wedding party for one of them.



It was originally going to be September of this year, but my car's brakes decided to take a crap and take my savings. It's now pushed back a year.


----------



## Clare (Mar 10, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> It was originally going to be September of this year, but my car's brakes decided to take a crap and take my savings. It's now pushed back a year.



Ouch I know that feeling; I had to put $1,000 into my car recently to get a new windscreen (the chip in the original was too big to be repaired), a new shock absorber, something with one of the brake lights, get it inspected and renew the plates for 6 months so that basically wiped out a good 2/3 of one of my paycheques and it was more expensive because my car is getting old 

Didn't you say you have a Kia? Hmm, if your brakes failed then hmm, perhaps I should reconsider buying one ... 

You could always get married at the court house for like $20 if you're that keen, one of my friends and her husband did that cos they were broke .... I guess its being together that counts not the amount of money you spend, but I am the first person to admit I am no expert on the subject?


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 10, 2013)

Life saving c-collar and spine board FTW!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 10, 2013)

Clare said:


> Didn't you say you have a Kia? Hmm, if your brakes failed then hmm, perhaps I should reconsider buying one ...



They didn't fail, just were really worn down, and if I had kept up on the maintenance, probably would have been quite a bit cheaper. Also, that is the first mechanical problems I have had with the car. I've had it for 4 years now, almost 70000 miles on it ('06). It's been in one wreck (piece of debris kicked up from a lawnmower on the side of the interstate tried to eat my hood.) But the brakes are the first mechanical issue in 4 years. Everything else has been routine maintenance, such as oil changes.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 10, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Life saving c-collar and spine board FTW!


Never heard of a c-collar or backboard being capable of doing that. Where do you get yours?


----------



## Clare (Mar 10, 2013)

Attention Intensive Care Paramedic whom with I disagree

This is *not* AF; it looks some sort of irregular tachydysrhythmia with no fibrillatory waves and what looks like ST depression (although I hear we should not look at the ST segment on a rhythm strip) ... in fact we shouldn't really be acquiring rhythm strips any more, if the patient is "sick" enough to get an ECG, they should get a 12 lead ECG







*This* is AF


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 10, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Life saving c-collar and spine board FTW!



Apparently, one of the local hospitals thinks they are. We had a regular caller (always calls for her son, has seizures, but the little bugger can now fake unresponsiveness) call for her daughter the other day. She said an old 27 inch tv fell on the kid, but she had absolutely no marks on her. The hospital requested a c collar, which was taken off as soon as the hospital realized who the mother was.


----------



## Clare (Mar 10, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> Apparently, one of the local hospitals thinks they are. We had a regular caller (always calls for her son, has seizures, but the little bugger can now fake unresponsiveness) call for her daughter the other day. She said an old 27 inch tv fell on the kid, but she had absolutely no marks on her. The hospital requested a c collar, which was taken off as soon as the hospital realized who the mother was.



Reminds me of that bit in Ted where John's junk gets squished by the TV 

Did they ask as part of your RT call? I'd probably tell them to sod off; they have not laid eyes on the patient so who are they to tell you what to do? 

It was probably best the TV fell on him; a TV that small is just wrong ... we got a new big screen down in the lounge; its awesome ... shame whenever I am not at work and actually able to watch it all that is on is infomercials, some TV Evangelist or terrible, terrible pay per view soft core porn ... not that I should really be into the latter but still


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 10, 2013)

Clare said:


> ...terrible, terrible pay per view soft core porn ... not that I should really be into the latter but still



Learning more about you every day.


----------



## Clare (Mar 10, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> Learning more about you every day.



Looks it just comes up on the guide OK? but erm ... it's fitting that I swapped out with red watch; because I am kinda said colour right now 

I'll be going to bed now ... slink away ....


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 10, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> Learning more about you every day.



Beat me to that one.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 10, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Never heard of a c-collar or backboard being capable of doing that. Where do you get yours?



Apparently the local ERs can transform them lol. 

Us and another crew moving 2 different patients over to a trauma hospital. Both got into the same fight and wound up with mutliple stab wounds to the arms and torso. Nothing near the spine. Both are stable. 

I wasn't gonna board my pt, no indication. Other crew's medic says "they're going to the trauma center they have to be boarded." Then the nurses and doc agree- I asked them what indication. They all answered "they're going to the trauma center, that's why"

And as soon as the patients are moved over to trauma beds the boards and collars are pulled to quote the trauma folks "cuz there is no indication".


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 10, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Apparently the local ERs can transform them lol.
> 
> Us and another crew moving 2 different patients over to a trauma hospital. Both got into the same fight and wound up with mutliple stab wounds to the arms and torso. Nothing near the spine. Both are stable.
> 
> ...




I know the feeling, I got criticized for not boarding a neck laceration.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 10, 2013)

I had a patient last night with facial burns from smoking a cigarette with his oxygen on. It looked like he had on clown make up, red all around the mouth and nose. Apparently this is not the first time this has happened.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 10, 2013)

Clare said:


> Attention Intensive Care Paramedic whom with I disagree
> 
> This is *not* AF; it looks some sort of irregular tachydysrhythmia with no fibrillatory waves and what looks like ST depression (although I hear we should not look at the ST segment on a rhythm strip) ... in fact we shouldn't really be acquiring rhythm strips any more, if the patient is "sick" enough to get an ECG, they should get a 12 lead ECG



That is a total fallacy. Checking what rhythm someone is in doesn't automatically make them sick enough to need a 12 lead.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 10, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I hate shoes/boots/sandals. #Barefoot4life!



And that is the funny thing with me.  I have all these shoes, and would rather not wear any of them.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 10, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I hate shoes/boots/sandals. #Barefoot4life!



o_o 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 show up in these to work.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 10, 2013)

Just signed up for a full scale MCI drill next week. 6 hours of MCI training and its all paid. Hopefully it will be some CEs also.


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 10, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I hate shoes/boots/sandals. #Barefoot4life!



When I'm in the house, I only go barefoot, unless its too cold, and only then I'll put on slippers. I have a habit of picking things up with my toes and passing them up to my hands instead of bending over to pick them up. Wearing footwear indoors makes me feel like I might as well wear catchers mitts on my hands all day.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 10, 2013)

Clare said:


>


I'd call it atrial fibrillation with rapid ventricular response.

It's fast and irregularly irregular. There are no visible p-waves, and QRS complexes are narrow.

My differential for an irregularly irregular rhythm is: atrial fibrillation, multifocal atrial tachycardia, wandering atrial pacemaker, and atrial flutter with variable block. By propability alone, atrial fibrillation is the second most common supraventricular trachycardia (sinus tachycardia is first). 

There is a clear gap between some complexes where I would expect a p-wave, but I cannot see any p-wave or flutter waves. 

Fibrillation waves in atrial fibrillation can be like ventricular fibrillation, it can be coarse or fine.

ST depression is common in tachycardias.


----------



## BeachMedic (Mar 10, 2013)

Clare said:


> Attention Intensive Care Paramedic whom with I disagree
> 
> This is *not* AF; it looks some sort of irregular tachydysrhythmia with no fibrillatory waves and what looks like ST depression (although I hear we should not look at the ST segment on a rhythm strip) ... in fact we shouldn't really be acquiring rhythm strips any more, if the patient is "sick" enough to get an ECG, they should get a 12 lead ECG



Looks like a some sort of irregular junctional rhythm to me. Or maybe it has the ever elusive PJCs. Definitely wouldn't call that A-fib.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 10, 2013)

BeachMedic said:


> Definitely wouldn't call that A-fib.


Why not?


----------



## BeachMedic (Mar 10, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Why not?



Well like Clare, I am not seeing any fibrillation. When I think afib I think an excessive amount of p waves; not an absence.  

To me, the narrowness of the qrs complex is the only thing that might indicate electrical origin above the atria. There are also some waves that look like inverted p waves.

I'm not an ecg expert by any means.  I could very well be wrong.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 10, 2013)

Never really looked at the heli pad at one of our hospitals. Big enough for one helicopter. It is surrounded by a pond with mini water features that have to be turned off when HEMS is landing. 

I don't even want to know how much that helipad alone costs.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 10, 2013)

firefite said:


> Never really looked at the heli pad at one of our hospitals. Big enough for one helicopter. It is surrounded by a pond with mini water features that have to be turned off when HEMS is landing.
> 
> I don't even want to know how much that helipad alone costs.




Donde?


Edit: I'm still partial to Hoag Memorial Medical Center's helipad setup. It's built above the ambulance bay, which means that the ambulance bay is protected from the elements. 

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=hoag...memorial+medical+center&radius=15000&t=h&z=20


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 10, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Donde?
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm still partial to Hoag Memorial Medical Center's helipad setup. It's built above the ambulance bay, which means that the ambulance bay is protected from the elements.
> ...



Eisenhower medical center


----------



## exodus (Mar 10, 2013)

Got a new band I like, Aiden. Saw them friday night with black veil brides in San Francisco. Awesome music.


----------



## exodus (Mar 10, 2013)

firefite said:


> Eisenhower medical center



Mercy landed there a few weeks ago!


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 10, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I'd call it atrial fibrillation with rapid ventricular response.
> 
> It's fast and irregularly irregular. There are no visible p-waves, and QRS complexes are narrow.
> 
> ...



Agree on all points. The base line is not always an obvious coarse fibrillation but can also get fairly fine and almost non existent. There have been times if a rhythm was a little more regular I would swear it was junctional rhythm but was confirmed to be A fib by EP study.

My Ddx for the rhythm above would be A fib vs junctional arrhythmia. But I would certainly not rule out a fib.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 10, 2013)

exodus said:


> Mercy landed there a few weeks ago!



Reach landed there today. Security tried to block the ambulance entrance with their trucks. They weren't too happy when I made them move.

And since when did dispatch start saying "medic 108 be advised, the patient has been given aspirin"?


----------



## Trashtruck (Mar 10, 2013)

Chase said:


> I had a patient last night with facial burns from smoking a cigarette with his oxygen on. It looked like he had on clown make up, red all around the mouth and nose. Apparently this is not the first time this has happened.



Oh hell no. It's actually pretty amazing how much this occurs. Well, for us, nothing is surprising...but anyway....
One would never know this unless they were in EMS, an ED, Burn Unit, etc.

I try to explain to people(outside of the aforementioned places) that, yes, this actually happens to people, and that, yes, people smoke cigarettes with flammable oxygen attached to their face.

It's no joke, either. The last one I had was RSI'd in the ED, and sent up to the unit before we even had a clean sheet on the stretcher.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 10, 2013)

Just got back to the hotel after going to see BonJovi.  He totally rocked the house (and he's pretty easy on the eyes, too)!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 10, 2013)

Clare said:


> You could always get married at the court house for like $20 if you're that keen, one of my friends and her husband did that cos they were broke .... I guess its being together that counts not the amount of money you spend, but I am the first person to admit I am no expert on the subject?



Speaking of saving money, I just found out they are discontinuing my wedding dress. The colors I want aren't being produced anymore, so I'm changing my colors... and getting the dress for $200 less.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 11, 2013)

Trashtruck said:


> I try to explain to people(outside of the aforementioned places) that, yes, this actually happens to people, and that, yes, people smoke cigarettes with flammable oxygen attached to their face.



...oxygen isn't flammable. Proof: The air isn't on fire.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 11, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> Speaking of saving money, I just found out they are discontinuing my wedding dress. The colors I want aren't being produced anymore, so I'm changing my colors... and getting the dress for $200 less.



The next Geico commercial right there.  :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't get the point of detox or colon cleanse diets. If you want to detox (not that there's any proven point outside of prep for procedures), you don't need a special diet and a week. You need a day and a nice large jug of GoLytly. I guess some magical beads might help too.


----------



## Clare (Mar 11, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Fibrillation waves in atrial fibrillation can be like ventricular fibrillation, it can be coarse or fine.
> 
> ST depression is common in tachycardias.



I knew VF could be fine or coarse but didn't extrapolate that to AF; guess you are right; the answer I got was that "if its irregularly irregular then it is AF or MAT" and that rhythm strip clearly is not MAT ... 



Aidey said:


> That is a total fallacy. Checking what rhythm someone is in doesn't automatically make them sick enough to need a 12 lead.



I am initially inclined to agree with you to a point, and a year or so ago I would of, but then I thought it about some more; ED will initially get a 12 lead then monitor on a single lead if the patient is going to a monitored bed.  

If I am interested in what rhythm the patient is in then its obviously important enough for me to acquire a 12 lead ECG, or so I think, it takes about ten seconds longer and provides far more useful information than a rhythm strip.

If I grab a quick pulse and its fast or slow and the patient is not compromised and has no cardiac symptoms or signs then I do not actually care anything more than that.  Somebody who is alert and just has happens to be bradycardic does not need a 12 lead ECG or even a rhythm strip but somebody who "feels funny" with no obvious cause or has tachycardia that does not resolve with time or reassuarance etc does require a 12 lead ECG

Here is what we are taught 

Acquire a 12 lead ECG when:


 the patient has pain that may be cardiac in nature
 you suspect a cardiac problem (including dysrhythmia)
 the patient has collapsed and there is no obvious cause
 the patient has shock and there is no obvious cause.

Do not to acquire a 12 lead ECG when:

 the patient’s condition is life threatening or time critical and acquiring a 12 lead ECG would significantly delay treatment or transport.

*Note:* judgement should be used if the patient has ROSC post cardiac arrest. A 12 lead ECG should be acquired provided it does not interfere with ensuring a good airway, effective ventilation and a good circulation, especially if the result may change the hospital the patient is transported to.



Epi-do said:


> Just got back to the hotel after going to see BonJovi.  He totally rocked the house (and he's pretty easy on the eyes, too)!



So um, would you be living on a prayer that Bon Jovi comes back to your hotel room? LOL ... that was terrible I know, but thats the only Bon Jovi song I know because it kept looping on the house music at this bar I was at with some friends one night 



katgrl2003 said:


> Speaking of saving money, I just found out they are discontinuing my wedding dress. The colors I want aren't being produced anymore, so I'm changing my colors... and getting the dress for $200 less.



They no longer make white? :wacko:



JPINFV said:


> ...oxygen isn't flammable. Proof: The air isn't on fire.



This. Is. Amazing .... never mind about that whole 100% oxygen vs 21% thing, there is conclusive proof right there!


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 11, 2013)

Clare said:


> This. Is. Amazing .... never mind about that whole 100% oxygen vs 21% thing, there is conclusive proof right there!



Not sure if serious.....

Even 100% oxygen is not flammable


----------



## BeachMedic (Mar 11, 2013)

Chase said:


> Agree on all points. The base line is not always an obvious coarse fibrillation but can also get fairly fine and almost non existent. There have been times if a rhythm was a little more regular I would swear it was junctional rhythm but was confirmed to be A fib by EP study.
> 
> My Ddx for the rhythm above would be A fib vs junctional arrhythmia. But I would certainly not rule out a fib.



What about ruling out fine vfib/asystole?


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 11, 2013)

Section 12 thread = post count ++


----------



## Aprz (Mar 11, 2013)

Fine ventricular fibrillation still has some electrical activity; asystole does not.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 11, 2013)

FFEMT, you missed your calling as a lawyer because that was beautiful.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 11, 2013)

BeachMedic said:


> What about ruling out fine vfib/asystole?



An electrophysiologist once told me that without a wire in the heart it is all just a crap shoot. Obviously he is a little biased but I think the statement holds some truth. 

If V fib has progressed to the point where it is so fine that it is read as asystole then I am guessing that it will likely be refractory to defibrillation. There is some literature about shocking "asystole" in lighting strikes or electrocutions because of chance of very fine V fib.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 11, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> FFEMT, you missed your calling as a lawyer because that was beautiful.



:blush:
Thanks, and thanks to all the members who kept it civil.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> :blush:
> Thanks, and thanks to all the members who kept it civil.



I called it that the thread would get locked quickly. Do I win something?!


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok, UWorld (USMLE question bank), all black children have sickle cell anemia. This is like the 5th time you've asked me this in this stack of 44 questions.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 11, 2013)

firefite said:


> I called it that the thread would get locked quickly. Do I win something?!



Sure...for the next 3 seconds, you won't be banned for anything you post here.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 11, 2013)

Time's up.:rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Sure...for the next 3 seconds, you won't be banned for anything you post here.



Don't make promises you can't keep h34r:


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 11, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> :blush:
> Thanks, and thanks to all the members who kept it civil.



I'm sad I missed it!


----------



## Clare (Mar 11, 2013)

Chase said:


> Not sure if serious.....
> 
> Even 100% oxygen is not flammable



I was being serious yes, I thought perhaps the higher concentration in medical oxygen made it more flammable?

Clearly I was wrong .... 

*Hands head in shame


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 11, 2013)

Being wrong is natural and no big deal...the problem comes when you refuse to learn from it


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 11, 2013)

Clare said:


> I was being serious yes, I thought perhaps the higher concentration in medical oxygen made it more flammable?
> 
> Clearly I was wrong ....
> 
> *Hands head in shame



Oxygen is required for combustion and in higher concentrations makes things on fire burn hotter and faster, but it itself is not what is actually on fire, thus it is not flammable.


----------



## Clare (Mar 11, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Oxygen is required for combustion and in higher concentrations makes things on fire burn hotter and faster, but it itself is not what is actually on fire, thus it is not flammable.



Then why is smoking not allowed around medical oxygen for fear of combustion?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 11, 2013)

Clare said:


> Then why is smoking not allowed around medical oxygen for fear of combustion?



The answer to that is in the post from JPINFV you just quoted.  Oxygen accelerates combustion.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 11, 2013)

Clare said:


> Then why is smoking not allowed around medical oxygen for fear of combustion?



Yes... it's just that oxygen is an oxidizer and not a fuel source.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 11, 2013)

Clare said:


> Then why is smoking not allowed around medical oxygen for fear of combustion?



Because it will significantly intensify what is already burning, and potentially make things that would be more difficult to light ignite much more readily.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 11, 2013)

Was that Section 12 guy the same one that was here complaining about the exact same thing a couple months ago? Sure giving me déjà vu...


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 11, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Was that Section 12 guy the same one that was here complaining about the exact same thing a couple months ago? Sure giving me déjà vu...



I miss the pseudoseizure lady


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 11, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Was that Section 12 guy the same one that was here complaining about the exact same thing a couple months ago? Sure giving me déjà vu...




I thought it looked familiar, straight down to the name, but I couldn't locate the thread.


----------



## Clare (Mar 11, 2013)

one day of callback and I feel like an arthritic old grandmother who is in bed by eight pm ... sad


----------



## Jambi (Mar 11, 2013)

Clare said:


> one day of callback and I feel like an arthritic old grandmother who is in bed by eight pm ... sad



That's the EMS slogan!


----------



## Wheel (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm sad I missed out on the section 12 thread. It looks like fun was had by all involved.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 11, 2013)

After day 4 of my clinicals, I will never again speak ill of ED nurses. I don't know how they do it day in and day out.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 11, 2013)

Would love to do a medic program in 2 to 4 years. I think this is it. One day, my post-nominals can be MBA, MPH, NRP (and maybe ScD). One day.

Next step (after graduation with my shiny-new AB in May) is AEMT. I think. Hopefully.


----------



## akhan36 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi I am attending the EMT program at VCC this coming semester. I am planing to use that experience for PA school. My question is about the schedule for working as an EMT. I plan on staying in school to finish my last year of my Bachelors degree. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Wheel (Mar 11, 2013)

akhan36 said:


> Hi I am attending the EMT program at VCC this coming semester. I am planing to use that experience for PA school. My question is about the schedule for working as an EMT. I plan on staying in school to finish my last year of my Bachelors degree. Thanks for any insight.



Schedules are going to be very agency dependent. I work 24on/48off. There are many, many more schedule types.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 11, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Would love to do a medic program in 2 to 4 years. I think this is it. One day, my post-nominals can be MBA, MPH, NRP (and maybe ScD). One day.
> 
> Next step (after graduation with my shiny-new AB in May) is AEMT. I think. Hopefully.



This. I like.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 11, 2013)

Tigger said:


> This. I like.



It's a question of that $, as usual 

(This post needs a meme.)


----------



## Anjel (Mar 11, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> It's a question of that $, as usual
> 
> (This post needs a meme.)









It's all I got lol


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 11, 2013)

Anjel said:


> It's all I got lol



I was going to use one of the Futurama ones ("Take my money"), but couldn't quite figure out if it was useful or not 

Begging for money works for me, haha.

I just feel like if I could get _involved_ in EMS policy, I could make some difference (even without an MD/DO to my name, but I'd probably need to earn my NRP, I would imagine).


----------



## Hunter (Mar 11, 2013)

Sad story day, 50some year old had a stroke hemiplegic, breast, stomach and liver cancer, son died in car accident few years prior, pacemaker due to hx of blocks.

17 yo shot 3 times, ex football quarterback for a high school, now contractedx4 with trache tube. Both aaox3. Depressed, ect. Joked around with em, first lady wanted to introduce me to her daughter. My partner ended up giving his gamer tag to the teen to play cod with later.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 11, 2013)

Well...the puppy chewed the only other MacBook charger in the house. Roommate still hasn't replaced the one she chewed that was mine. Tried to blame me for the second one, "you left it on the ground!" 

"Maybe you shoulda listened to what the other three roommates in the house said and not let her roam free at 14 weeks..." 

"We'll now neither of us can use our laptops!" 

"Looks like you're making a trip to the Apple Store to buy me that charger that you owe me then."

He didn't like that one much.

This pup is so damn cute but that's 200$ in computer chargers that she's destroyed...On top of the cash he already owes me for rent and the deposit I'm starting to lose my patience.


----------



## exodus (Mar 11, 2013)

That is why I would never rent a room with people who aren't family.


----------



## Wheel (Mar 11, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Sad story day, 50some year old had a stroke hemiplegic, breast, stomach and liver cancer, son died in car accident few years prior, pacemaker due to hx of blocks.
> 
> 17 yo shot 3 times, ex football quarterback for a high school, now contractedx4 with trache tube. Both aaox3. Depressed, ect. Joked around with em, first lady wanted to introduce me to her daughter. My partner ended up giving his gamer tag to the teen to play cod with later.



That really sucks. I just ran on a 62yo that was beaten by her 7yo great grandson with a picture frame and a curtain rod. She had about a 10cm lac on her head and some bruising. Kid also broke the window out in their living room.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 11, 2013)

I want to replace the speakers in my truck, I know the ones I want, and it looks easy to do. Ten screws to get the dash off, then 4 on each speaker plus wiring. Problem is I'm too afraid I'll break something to do it, and I don't want to spend the money a shop would want...


----------



## Tigger (Mar 11, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I want to replace the speakers in my truck, I know the ones I want, and it looks easy to do. Ten screws to get the dash off, then 4 on each speaker plus wiring. Problem is I'm too afraid I'll break something to do it, and I don't want to spend the money a shop would want...



It's not the screws that are the issue, it's the plastic tabs that are also used to hold trim into place. I took my dash off to replace speakers and a few instrument panel lights, it was an all day, two person affair. Then again working on cars is not really my forte.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2013)

Tigger said:


> It's not the screws that are the issue, it's the plastic tabs that are also used to hold trim into place. I took my dash off to replace speakers and a few instrument panel lights, it was an all day, two person affair. Then again working on cars is not really my forte.



+10000000000000. 

The screws and bolts are the easy parts. Those dang plastic clips are a complete PITA. They are molded into the plastic trim so if you break the clip you can't buy a new clip.


----------



## BeachMedic (Mar 11, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Fine ventricular fibrillation still has some electrical activity; asystole does not.



What do you mean? How would you note that electrical activity on the ecg? Do you mean the occasional blip or complex?

I was asking that question since we're assuming p-wave fibrillation can be so fine that it was indistinguishable from a flat isoeletric line. 

Either way, wouldn't be distinguishable in the field and neither would really alter my course of treatment.


----------



## Chris07 (Mar 11, 2013)

Anjel said:


> It's all I got lol


Put that an a FAFSA application. I dare you


----------



## Chris07 (Mar 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> Well...the puppy chewed the only other MacBook charger in the house. Roommate still hasn't replaced the one she chewed that was mine. Tried to blame me for the second one, "you left it on the ground!"
> 
> "Maybe you shoulda listened to what the other three roommates in the house said and not let her roam free at 14 weeks..."
> 
> ...


Time to start covering everything you own in Nuclear strength hot sauce.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 12, 2013)

firefite said:


> +10000000000000.
> 
> The screws and bolts are the easy parts. Those dang plastic clips are a complete PITA. They are molded into the plastic trim so if you break the clip you can't buy a new clip.



x3

The plastic screw-pop-rivet type things are a close second in the PITA race.

Also, if you really feel like busting up some knuckles change the clutch in an EVO. Not fun. Books in AllData for like 14 hours or something ridiculous like that.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 12, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> Time to start covering everything you own in Nuclear strength hot sauce.



Hahaha.

I just really hope she doesn't decide to chew on one that lights her up. "Paramedic Robb what do we do!?!?!?"

"What do I look like? A vet!?"

I would like to learn more about veterinary emergency medicine.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 12, 2013)

Robb said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> I just really hope she doesn't decide to chew on one that lights her up. "Paramedic Robb what do we do!?!?!?"
> 
> ...



No thanks. The stuff my wife does to dogs makes me cringe. I can do awful stuff to humans... But puppies? No way.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Wheel said:


> That really sucks. I just ran on a 62yo that was beaten by her 7yo great grandson with a picture frame and a curtain rod. She had about a 10cm lac on her head and some bruising. Kid also broke the window out in their living room.



Dang...

No these are never fun, but feels good when you can leave your patient's laughing and feeling better about themselves even though they're in a :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty situation.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 12, 2013)

Time to deliver some babies and start some IVs. 

Labor and delivery then ER clinicals. 

I am really starting to have. Love hate relationship with medic. 

Only 350 more clinical hours to go!


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 12, 2013)

2 weeks of orientation done. Starting my 5 call this morning at AMR San Mateo. I have not been nervous like this since my first day of paramedic field internship 5 years ago!


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 12, 2013)

So my child on pediatrics has rotavirus. Well, I guess that gives the RSV on me someone new to play with. :-/


----------



## Aprz (Mar 12, 2013)

BeachMedic said:


> What do you mean? How would you note that electrical activity on the ecg? Do you mean the occasional blip or complex?
> 
> I was asking that question since we're assuming p-wave fibrillation can be so fine that it was indistinguishable from a flat isoeletric line.
> 
> Either way, wouldn't be distinguishable in the field and neither would really alter my course of treatment.


Although it probably wouldn't change our treatment prehospitally, it's an interesting discussion, and it would be nice if an admin can separate this if you, Clare, and Chase don't mind.

What I meant was constant electrical activity with low amplitudes. I believe that ventricular fibrillation can become so fine that people may call it asystole, but with treatment, changed monitor settings, or a 12-lead, you may see fibrillation waves.

This made me think about ACLS, and I kinda want to read the experience provider book to see if the answer is in there. It's obvious why we don't defibrillate asystole, but what if the fibrillation waves in fine ventricular fibrillation are so small that we call it asystole, or it's indistinguishable? If that's the case, the patient has probably been down for a long time. I imagine that it would be unlikely that they would respond to defibrillation for many reasons like hypoxia and the right ventricle being fluid overloaded, but would respond to chest compressions and epinephrine. Isn't asystole usually associated with somebody dead dead? I don't think epinephrine would create electricity for it to become a shockable rhythm. I just thought this was pretty interesting to think about since the AHA does pull stunts like this and try to consider provider errors in their algorithms.

Atrial fibrillation can be tricky sometimes. It can have fibrillation waves so small that it does look like a flat isoelectric line. It can look regularly regular if the patient is taking digoxin, or the fibrillation waves can be so course that it looks like atrial flutter (with a variable block).

When I interpret rhythms or 12-leads, I am not always 100% sure what it is, but I'll say what I think is most likely. I would be more comfortable if we had a longer rhythm strip and/or a 12-lead, but since we don't have that, based on the strip we do have, I think atrial fibrillation is most likely.

First, atrial fibrillation is the second most common supraventricular tachycardia. Probability is already on our side! 

It's irregularly irregular without discernible p-waves, which fits atrial fibrillation best.

It's also fast which I think favors atrial fibrillation.

I am assuming that people are calling the fourth and seventh complex a premature contraction, which is something I considered though. It's late though... It would really be an escape beat instead. It also does not have a compensatory pause which makes it being a premature contraction less likely.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 12, 2013)

Intentionally double posted in case our ECG discussion gets separated. I probably should've just started a new thread and quoted everybody. <_<

Good luck Corky! By the way, you are working fricken close to me... I live across the bay in Alameda County, and I regularly go to San Mateo County. I love Redwood City. I like to go to Johnny Rockets and Stacks (By the way, Stacks is my landmark where I turn to go to Sequoia Hospital, lol). Those are probably my most favorite AMR rigs.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's one for you.

37-year-old female, normally healthy and fit. Experiencing transient nausea and vomiting. This morning found tachycardic, experiencing sudden onset nausea, "can't keep anything down." No significant medical history, no meds, no allergies.


I know what you're thinking…

I thought the same thing.

And it turned out, I was right! My wife is pregnant, due in September.  

And Zofran is her new best friend.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 12, 2013)

Congratulations n7!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 12, 2013)

thanks Chaz.

By the way, what shift are you going to?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 12, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Here's one for you.
> 
> 37-year-old female, normally healthy and fit. Experiencing transient nausea and vomiting. This morning found tachycardic, experiencing sudden onset nausea, "can't keep anything down." No significant medical history, no meds, no allergies.
> 
> ...



Congrats!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 12, 2013)

Corky said:


> 2 weeks of orientation done. Starting my 5 call this morning at AMR San Mateo. I have not been nervous like this since my first day of paramedic field internship 5 years ago!



One of the medics I got deployed with to Hurricane Sandy was from AMR San Mateo. The way he talked about how they operate made me extremely jealous. Even their special operations uniforms looked pretty amazing. 

If I ever decided to move up north that is probably where I would try to work at.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 12, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Here's one for you.
> 
> 37-year-old female, normally healthy and fit. Experiencing transient nausea and vomiting. This morning found tachycardic, experiencing sudden onset nausea, "can't keep anything down." No significant medical history, no meds, no allergies.
> 
> ...



OMG!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 12, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> thanks Chaz.
> 
> By the way, what shift are you going to?



Great question, don't know for sure quite yet. I'm starting on A-shift for my evaluation period tonight, so I don't know if that means anything shift wise.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 12, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Great question, don't know for sure quite yet. I'm starting on A-shift for my evaluation period tonight, so I don't know if that means anything shift wise.



Nope. It doesn't mean anything. :/ I didn't know if they said anything...


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 12, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Here's one for you.
> 
> 37-year-old female, normally healthy and fit. Experiencing transient nausea and vomiting. This morning found tachycardic, experiencing sudden onset nausea, "can't keep anything down." No significant medical history, no meds, no allergies.
> 
> ...



Congrats!!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 12, 2013)

So you going to name the baby zofran?  Congrats!


----------



## fast65 (Mar 12, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Here's one for you.
> 
> 37-year-old female, normally healthy and fit. Experiencing transient nausea and vomiting. This morning found tachycardic, experiencing sudden onset nausea, "can't keep anything down." No significant medical history, no meds, no allergies.
> 
> ...



Congrats man


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 12, 2013)

Haha. Baby Zofran. That's awesome. No worse then "Apple" or "rainbow".


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 12, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Haha. Baby Zofran. That's awesome. No worse then "Apple" or "rainbow".



Better than naming your baby "Abcde"!

And congrats!!!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 12, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Haha. Baby Zofran. That's awesome. No worse then "Apple" or "rainbow".



Congrats!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 12, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Haha. Baby Zofran. That's awesome. No worse then "Apple" or "rainbow".



We may just have to start a poll to see if you should name the kid Zofran...:rofl:


Congrats!


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 12, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> We may just have to start a poll to see if you should name the kid Zofran...:rofl:
> 
> 
> Congrats!


Zofran Norco the Third.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 12, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Zofran Norco the Third.



APAP BiPap CPAP, Jr.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 12, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> APAP BiPap CPAP, Jr.




Gonorrhea Chlamydia Herpes. AKA, Little Miss Clap (because truly evil parents use the middle name in everyday life)


----------



## Aprz (Mar 12, 2013)

I am 3 days away from being allowed to work for the company I want to work for, and they just put up applications. I so hope that they finally hire me.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 13, 2013)

I like how doctors can say whatever they want to patients and get away with it. 

I had a STEMI patient arrested once with EMS, another time in the cath lab, and then another episode of sustained V tach on the floor. This guy was just angry, rude, and complaining about everything. The doctor came in and said "You have died twice and almost a third time this week. We saved your life. Shut up, stop complaining, and just be greatful you are here right now. If you do not like the care you are receiving you are welcome to leave"


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 13, 2013)

Chase said:


> I like how doctors can say whatever they want to patients and get away with it.
> 
> I had a STEMI patient arrested once with EMS, another time in the cath lab, and then another episode of sustained V tach on the floor. This guy was just angry, rude, and complaining about everything. The doctor came in and said "You have died twice and almost a third time this week. We saved your life. Shut up, stop complaining, and just be greatful you are here right now. If you do not like the care you are receiving you are welcome to leave"




Social intubation candidate.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 13, 2013)

Congratulations n7!!! That's awesome!



Aprz said:


> I am 3 days away from being allowed to work for the company I want to work for, and they just put up applications. I so hope that they finally hire me.



Good for you dude! I hope this time around things go better, you've earned it.

Spent my entire day, 75 degree bluebird one playing in the back yard with the pup, going on a run and sleeping in the back yard...I guess ill take the sled out mañana and be more productive...gotta love riding in a t-shirt! I'm still so bummed about this winter but gotta ride while there's at least still snow on the ground.

Follow throttle time up with drinks with a cute blonde, sounds like a great way to spend my last day off


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 13, 2013)

So far this morning in the Indy area, there has been multiple accidents.  Two semis roll off the interstate (in 2 separate accidents), a fatal accident (car ran into the back of a semi), car rolled off the interstate, and multiple smaller accidents. People, slow down when it's icy!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 13, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> So far this morning in the Indy area, there has been multiple accidents.  Two semis roll off the interstate (in 2 separate accidents), a fatal accident (car ran into the back of a semi), car rolled off the interstate, and multiple smaller accidents. People, slow down when it's icy!



I love the snow. Wish it snowed year round.

I *HATE* working during a snowstorm. Death by paperwork from ridiculous car accidents. Kinda entertaining to sit there and try to figure out how the hell they ended up the the situation they're in.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 13, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> So far this morning in the Indy area, there has been multiple accidents.  Two semis roll off the interstate (in 2 separate accidents), a fatal accident (car ran into the back of a semi), car rolled off the interstate, and multiple smaller accidents. People, slow down when it's icy!



Ice? You mean there is other kinds of ice aside from what goes into drinks? (SoCal desert = no ice haha)

We hit 90 degrees today in my area


----------



## Clare (Mar 13, 2013)

When working we often have the radio playing at whatever station the crew chose or the previous crew have left it on; before anybody saying anything we also have the Ambulance radio turned up so we can hear that; had a lady with hypertrophic cardiomyopathy (another one!) and I just about wet my pants laughing when some female singlr started up about how deep down she knows her broken heart just ain't right, I looked it up, it was "Piece of my Heart' by Faith Hill. Um, luckily my work pants are black? 

Had a lady with crushing chest pain, radiating to her L) arm and back, nonspecific T wave changes in anteroseptal leads as well as some U waves; I think she might have had pericarditis.  

I seem to be developing a disturbing trend whereby I read something about something or talk to somebody who had it and then a little while later I will have it; e.g. pericarditis, cardiac arrest, ectopic pregnancy, guy who had rabies, um, its really weird and I think I might go around with cotton buds stuffed in my ears so I can't hear any more stories so that means I won't get it?

One of my other patients was named Claire ... what does she think she is cooler or something? Hmmph! 

Another lady patient with cholecystitis absolutely loved the morphine, said she couldn't wait to have her "gold bladder' removed; I didn't have the heart to correct, neither did my offsider, and she clearly said "gold bladder" and it wasn't the morphine ... 

Some guy reckoned his ear hurt because he feel asleep and an ant crawled in it .... like WTF dude?  When I checked with the hospital they were doing an MRI of his head ... wouldn't some ant spray be cheaper than an MRI?

Some other guy got impetigo and vertigo confused; well is your eye pink or do you get dizzy? Hmm .... 

Apart from work I must say summer has been absolutely fantastic and is lasting very nicely; its very desirable and I do not wish for summer to be taken away by people in northern hemisphere; so um, yeah, please do not do so until I am sufficiently tanned and such ... 



n7lxi said:


> And it turned out, I was right! My wife is pregnant, due in September.
> 
> And Zofran is her new best friend.



I had to look that up, and yes, I love ondansetron too!, especially the oral wafers that we have now, they are awesome!  

I would hope that there are no other best friends involved here 

I had a very, very surreal and quite disturbingly realistic dream that I was pregnant a few nights ago, maybe a week ago now, it was so real I thought it was real, I can remember dreaming of waking up and being big and bulky and pregnant and feeling awful in the morning and not being able to see my feet!

So um ... about that trend of people mentioning things and then them happening to me? Yeah ..... 

Well, not to worry the chance I am pregnant is actually quite impossible given that fact I am single and not sexually active? ... *wipes forehead, phew!


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 13, 2013)

Saint Patty's day is only a few days away. Irish Car bombs and Guinness all weekend.

Anyone out there a Whiskey connoisseur?

What is a good Irish Whiskey to try? Bushmills, Kilbeggan, Jameson? There are so many varieties


----------



## Anjel (Mar 13, 2013)

Chase said:


> Saint Patty's day is only a few days away. Irish Car bombs and Guinness all weekend.
> 
> Anyone out there a Whiskey connoisseur?
> 
> What is a good Irish Whiskey to try? Bushmills, Kilbeggan, Jameson? There are so many varieties



I love Jameson and passion fruit vodka.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 13, 2013)

Chase said:


> Saint Patty's day is only a few days away. Irish Car bombs and Guinness all weekend.
> 
> Anyone out there a Whiskey connoisseur?
> 
> What is a good Irish Whiskey to try? Bushmills, Kilbeggan, Jameson? There are so many varieties



Eek you make a good point, it is fast approaching. This year I'm looking to take it a little easier, last year's was too long and too aggressive and nearly resulted in a few friends being visited by Clare's coworkers in the _early afternoon_ after they were pushed/fell into Auckland Harbor off a tall pier.

Maybe I'll bring a single Guinness skiing?


----------



## Rhonda (Mar 13, 2013)

Working standby at the Mountain West basketball tournament today! A full 12 hours of college basketball equals a good day!


----------



## fast65 (Mar 13, 2013)

Chase said:


> Saint Patty's day is only a few days away. Irish Car bombs and Guinness all weekend.
> 
> Anyone out there a Whiskey connoisseur?
> 
> What is a good Irish Whiskey to try? Bushmills, Kilbeggan, Jameson? There are so many varieties



Red Breast...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the congrats. We actually have some names picked out, and Zofran isn't on the list. 

Related, we just had a former coworker's wife give birth to twins at 24 weeks. Not a good outcome. One twin died yesterday, and my wife, who's been following the saga on Facebook is freaked out. I keep telling her there's very little to stress over, but trying to reassure a pregnant woman is like herding cats. Very difficult to do, and annoys the cats. 

As far as St Patty's Day, I may have a wee taste of the Bushmills, in honor of my grandfather O'Donnell, who came to New Jersey direct from the auld sod. Be safe out there folks.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 13, 2013)

Handed in my last college assignment at Colorado College ever!

Now, about getting a job...


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 13, 2013)

Ughh I'm a total white cloud for my 5 call..


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Handed in my last college assignment at Colorado College ever!
> 
> Now, about getting a job...



Congrats, dude!

I can't really help on the job front, though. Thinking FT EMS, right?


----------



## Tigger (Mar 13, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Congrats, dude!
> 
> I can't really help on the job front, though. Thinking FT EMS, right?



That's the hope for a few years!


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Tigger said:


> That's the hope for a few years!



Sounds like it'll be good! Gonna do an AEMT or NRP, you think?


----------



## nemedic (Mar 13, 2013)

Chase said:


> Saint Patty's day is only a few days away. Irish Car bombs and Guinness all weekend.
> 
> Anyone out there a Whiskey connoisseur?
> 
> What is a good Irish Whiskey to try? Bushmills, Kilbeggan, Jameson? There are so many varieties



Jameson's is good in a pinch, but its the equivalent of what Jack Daniels is to bourbon(and yes, I know JD isn't truly bourbon). Meh whiskey with a great marketing campaign. 

Haven't had Kilbeggan, so i cant comment on it.  I will have to keep an eye out for it. 

Bushmills is my go to Irish whiskey. The regular is good. If you are looking for sweet and mellow, try the Bushmills honey. If you like your whiskey kinda smoky, the the Bushmills Black Bush(my personal preference)


----------



## nemedic (Mar 13, 2013)

As for the Guinness, it's a good stout, but there are many that are better, if hard to find sometimes. 

Murphy's, Killian's, Harpoon, and Samuel Adams, all make good Guinness alternatives. The only issue is that Guinness is (at least IMO) the only stout that you can find just about anywhere. Finding a bartender that can pour it properly is a whole 'nuther PITA half the time.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 14, 2013)

Jameson is my favorite whiskey to drink straight.

Have not tried Bushmills yet, though. It'll be going on my shopping list.

I can't do beer anymore, the taste is horrible to me. Whiskey is definitely my go-to now.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 14, 2013)

Can't even get away from EMS on my days off. 

Went riding today with a friend and my Medic Preceptor who's now a Firemedic. It was a pretty nice day, riding in a long sleeve shirt and it was pretty tracked but there was some hidden stuff to play in. Ran into one other group of riders who were putting around as well. It was nice to have the whole area to ourselves and only one other group. We need more snow though, that's for sure. I keep hearing people say "Miracle March" but I'm not sure I believe it seeing as it has been in the 70s the last three days in the valley. 

As we get back to the trailhead we run into an ALS engine crew from my riding buddy's department,along with an ambulance and a battalion chief from another department getting ready to head out. They said they were on a SAR for a snowmobiler with a neck injury and asked us if we had seen anyone. Instead of them hiking in or waiting for SAR we had them jump on the back of our sleds and took off to where we last saw them. Find him, turns out he fell ~15 feet to his head off a cliff, C6-7 pain with numbness/tingling x 4 but CMS intact x4. Dug a platform, boarded him, set up an LZ, set up a belay rig, got him down and to the LZ and flew him off. 

Can I do this every day instead of sit on street corners!? Unfortunate for the patient but was a cool experience, did similar stuff on Ski Patrol but never that far back in the backcountry.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 14, 2013)

Rob, that sounds like a fun one, man. I love rural medicine. I did some work at a youth camp in the mountains this past winter, it was awesome. Just a PA and myself up there for around 90 staff and campers with transport about forty minutes away (or more depending on weather) and the closest ER about the same distance. The closest trauma center was close to an hour and a half away by ground. That really makes you take a personal inventory.

As a side note, three years in the field and my gag reflex finally met its match today: Weeping ulcers + incontinence of the bladder (which appeared to be going on for quite some time while the patient was unable or unwilling to access a laundry facility) + a really bad yeast infection. Our very own Adrobo can testify that it was horrendous. It put me out in the hall dry-heaving, eyes watering, nose running. Rather embarrassing


----------



## Hunter (Mar 14, 2013)

Too early not enough coffee... I wanna go back to bed...


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 14, 2013)

Back to work today, coming off of 11 days off.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 14, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> As a side note, three years in the field and my gag reflex finally met its match today...It put me out in the hall dry-heaving, eyes watering, nose running. Rather embarrassing



I'm a sympathetic puker. Partially digested coffee and Chinese food made both me and my partner start gagging. I love the orange scented spray we keep in the back of the truck.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 14, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Rob, that sounds like a fun one, man. I love rural medicine. I did some work at a youth camp in the mountains this past winter, it was awesome. Just a PA and myself up there for around 90 staff and campers with transport about forty minutes away (or more depending on weather) and the closest ER about the same distance. The closest trauma center was close to an hour and a half away by ground. That really makes you take a personal inventory.
> 
> As a side note, three years in the field and my gag reflex finally met its match today: Weeping ulcers + incontinence of the bladder (which appeared to be going on for quite some time while the patient was unable or unwilling to access a laundry facility) + a really bad yeast infection. Our very own Adrobo can testify that it was horrendous. It put me out in the hall dry-heaving, eyes watering, nose running. Rather embarrassing





Oh yes, I can testify to that. It was extremely bad. First time I felt that way as well. I put so much Vicks on my face everyone was wondering why my face was so shiny.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 14, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> I'm a sympathetic puker. Partially digested coffee and Chinese food made both me and my partner start gagging. I love the orange scented spray we keep in the back of the truck.




Oh gosh I am terrible! I honestly don't know why I enjoy this job. So much gets to me.


----------



## Wheel (Mar 14, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> I'm a sympathetic puker. Partially digested coffee and Chinese food made both me and my partner start gagging. I love the orange scented spray we keep in the back of the truck.



I'm a sympathetic gagger. Vomit doesn't often get to me, but if I have someone gagging on phlegm I can't stand it. That's the one thing so far that has bothered me.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 14, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Sounds like it'll be good! Gonna do an AEMT or NRP, you think?



AEMT is not well used in Colorado as we have the IV certification and some things that go with it. So we have fluids, D50, Naloxone, nebs, nitro without OLMC, CPAP, and depending on where you work, IO access.

I wish we used AEMT instead so I would have gotten more than a 24 hour class on this.

I'd consider getting my medic but I want to be sure that I could find a place for myself where I could eventually transition into a more system wide QA and policy role.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 14, 2013)

So far the only thing that I have found that gets me is when the RT suctions trach patients. 

I'm fine with vomit and smells. Although gangrene did almost get me to hurl once.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 14, 2013)

Tigger said:


> AEMT is not well used in Colorado as we have the IV certification and some things that go with it. So we have fluids, D50, Naloxone, nebs, nitro without OLMC, CPAP, and depending on where you work, IO access.
> 
> I wish we used AEMT instead so I would have gotten more than a 24 hour class on this.
> 
> I'd consider getting my medic but I want to be sure that I could find a place for myself where I could eventually transition into a more system wide QA and policy role.



Makes sense. CT uses the AEMT, but with terribly conservative protocols (think: EMT + saline lock and NS, and that's it). NY, which is where I'll be post-grad, is better, at least, a little bit (pretty close to your EMT-IV, I believe). Gotta take the class though, and I think it's the NRAEMT class as far as length goes. Not that it's a bad thing, though.

I'd think that an NRP with an MPH or something of the sort would be pretty marketable -- not a lot of field providers with graduate degrees, I don't think, and definitely not with management or policy-related degrees.



firefite said:


> So far the only thing that I have found that gets me is when the RT suctions trach patients.
> 
> I'm fine with vomit and smells. Although gangrene did almost get me to hurl once.



Ooh, yeah, that'll make anybody gag, I would imagine. Never been a sympathetic vomiter, myself, hence my attraction to EMS


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 14, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Ooh, yeah, that'll make anybody gag, I would imagine. Never been a sympathetic vomiter, myself, hence my attraction to EMS



Cauterized flesh. I hate it when no one has an extra hand to suction up bovie smoke.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 14, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Cauterized flesh. I hate it when no one has an extra hand to suction up bovie smoke.



Are you kidding me?

You are forever banished from surgery.

That is like a badge of honor.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 14, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> I'm a sympathetic puker. Partially digested coffee and Chinese food made both me and my partner start gagging. I love the orange scented spray we keep in the back of the truck.





Wheel said:


> I'm a sympathetic gagger. Vomit doesn't often get to me, but if I have someone gagging on phlegm I can't stand it. That's the one thing so far that has bothered me.



There's a reason you find sympathy in the dictionary between s*!% and syphilis.


----------



## Wheel (Mar 14, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> There's a reason you find sympathy in the dictionary between s*!% and syphilis.



Great movie. My 13 y/o brother and I quote it at each other all of the time.


----------



## Stephanie. (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow. I don't remember the last time I was on this forum, it's been so long.

I hope everyone is well! Be safe out there y'all!


----------



## exodus (Mar 14, 2013)

Hah, I remember you.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 14, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> You are forever banished from surgery.
> 
> That is like a badge of honor.




Small loss. My ego can fit inside a room, ergo it's not big enough for surgery.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 15, 2013)

Wheel said:


> I'm a sympathetic gagger. Vomit doesn't often get to me, but if I have someone gagging on phlegm I can't stand it. That's the one thing so far that has bothered me.



Nose bleeders gagging on and spitting out blood clots get to me. 

I can do dead bodies, puke, poo, blood, gore, you name it. Blood clots from nose bleeds though...no thank you!

Tired of coming home from a stressful job looking to relax only to walk into another stressful situation at home. Something needs to change. The girly also is officially cut from the team, I'm done playing games. Don't let the door hit you in the *** on the way out blondie. Also, don't come up to my ambulance trying to be all cute and sweet, because I will either roll the window up if it's down or keep it up if it's closed because I want nothing to do with you and your stupid games.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 15, 2013)

Massive Pseudoaneurysm from an ABG stick... Oops


----------



## SSwain (Mar 15, 2013)

So...who wears green on St Patrick's Day?

And who wears orange?

Let me add.... I used to wear one, but now I choose the other.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 15, 2013)

Robb said:


> Nose bleeders gagging on and spitting out blood clots get to me.



The sound of suction and puke are my two major ick factors, but I agree with the nose bleed clots, they get to me sometimes too.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 15, 2013)

SSwain said:


> So...who wears green on St Patrick's Day?
> 
> And who wears orange?
> 
> Let me add.... I used to wear one, but now I choose the other.



I'm doing green. What with that pinching or whatever people do.

Disclaimer: Not Irish


----------



## Jon (Mar 15, 2013)

Life's been busy for me.

Starting a new job (Industrial Paramedic) - It's kinda back to my old job of EMT/Security - Lots of site response, but I'm expected to be a clinician most of the time. Pretty cool.

I'm also helping with planning EMS for the 2013 Boy Scout National Jamboree. Should be a fun time - Anyone that wants to volunteer to help is welcome (well, volunteer, and pay their own way). If you're going to be there, let me know!


----------



## Jon (Mar 15, 2013)

One more question - Anyone know anything about working EMS in Yellowstone National Park?

I've been asked if I'm interested in a summer position there... lots to think about, both positive and negative, but I'd really like to know more about the job if anyone here has done it.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 15, 2013)

Robb said:


> The girly also is officially cut from the team, I'm done playing games. Don't let the door hit you in the *** on the way out blondie. Also, don't come up to my ambulance trying to be all cute and sweet, because I will either roll the window up if it's down or keep it up if it's closed because I want nothing to do with you and your stupid games.



Good. Proud of you.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 15, 2013)

Jon said:


> One more question - Anyone know anything about working EMS in Yellowstone National Park?
> 
> I've been asked if I'm interested in a summer position there... lots to think about, both positive and negative, but I'd really like to know more about the job if anyone here has done it.



When I did my WEMT, there was a Ranger in the class. She said that the larger parks (Yellowstone, etc.) have proprietary medics. NPS personnel staff the ambulances, I believe.

Some info from a quick Goog': 

http://www.secretyellowstone.com/park-operations/medical-services
Not quite a ranked journal, but interesting: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17896848


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 15, 2013)

SSwain said:


> So...who wears green on St Patrick's Day?
> 
> And who wears orange?
> 
> Let me add.... I used to wear one, but now I choose the other.



I wear green! I'm half-Irish. 

I also look horrible in orange, but that's another story.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 15, 2013)

I wear green, haha. Every time I go out wearing green I get so many compliments on my eyes... Lol
Anyways, Trans Am is officially for sale :sad: 
Mixed feelings on it. Don't have to pay the $612/ month for insurance (yes, per MONTH) when I move out in the next few weeks that I was quoted. Don't have to pay all the repairs I always do, but I still love the car... :unsure:
Been up for less than 5 hours and I already have someone coming out to look at it in the morning.
Edit: Anyone suggest a decent car under 10k with somewhat cheap insurance? I was glancing at a few Dodge Magnums, never had a Dodge though.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 15, 2013)

blittle said:


> I wear green, haha. Every time I go out wearing green I get so many compliments on my eyes... Lol
> Anyways, Trans Am is officially for sale :sad:
> Mixed feelings on it. Don't have to pay the $612/ month for insurance (yes, per MONTH) when I move out in the next few weeks that I was quoted. Don't have to pay all the repairs I always do, but I still love the car... :unsure:
> Been up for less than 5 hours and I already have someone coming out to look at it in the morning.
> Edit: Anyone suggest a decent car under 10k with somewhat cheap insurance? I was glancing at a few Dodge Magnums, never had a Dodge though.



How is your insurance that horrible?? Eesh, at least it will be a welcome change when you get a new car!


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 15, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> How is your insurance that horrible?? Eesh, at least it will be a welcome change when you get a new car!


18 years old with a car with roughly 320 horsepower stock and 6 tickets and 2 wrecks, only 1 was my fault, though. It's only $180 under my parent's policy, but on my own it goes way up. Can't stay on their policy when I move, obviously.


----------



## Rialaigh (Mar 15, 2013)

blittle said:


> 18 years old with a car with roughly 320 horsepower stock and 6 tickets and 2 wrecks, only 1 was my fault, though. It's only $180 under my parent's policy, but on my own it goes way up. Can't stay on their policy when I move, obviously.



And you work on an ambulance, please don't tell me you drive


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 15, 2013)

I pay $180 a month for my 2011 Wrangler 4 door.

Gotta love NY.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 15, 2013)

This thread is making me grateful for my $100/month 2013 Focus ST!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Had a group of EMT students accidentally make me pass out in a scenario not in real life haha. Probably a good idea to check a patients blood pressure before you give them nitro. Ooh and I took Levitra 8 hours prior which for my area and the text book the students are using is a contraindication for nitro. Guess they should have paid attention a little more in class :glare:


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 15, 2013)

Rialaigh said:


> And you work on an ambulance, please don't tell me you drive



Haha can't work on an ambo until you're 21 in AZ. I'm currently still a high school student, anyways. Graduate in 2 months and applying at ER's since I test for my phlebotomy certs within the next 3 weeks. The tickets were all speeding besides one failure to stop and something along the lines of "Non-DOT certified lighting," for my tail lights being blacked out. 
Firefite: I vollied for a class this past Saturday that ends in 2 weeks. There was a mass casualty incident and my passenger was killed. They put me in a collar and WALKED me to the treatment area. Out of 5 living patients when they arrived, the evaluators deemed 4 improperly treated...


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 15, 2013)

blittle said:


> I wear green, haha. Every time I go out wearing green I get so many compliments on my eyes... Lol
> Anyways, Trans Am is officially for sale :sad:
> Mixed feelings on it. Don't have to pay the $612/ month for insurance (yes, per MONTH) when I move out in the next few weeks that I was quoted. Don't have to pay all the repairs I always do, but I still love the car... :unsure:
> Been up for less than 5 hours and I already have someone coming out to look at it in the morning.
> Edit: Anyone suggest a decent car under 10k with somewhat cheap insurance? I was glancing at a few Dodge Magnums, never had a Dodge though.



Don't get a Dodge unless you're getting a truck. Even then it's iffy. I speak from experience.

You can get a nice third gen (96-2000) 4Runner for way under $10k. The things are bulletproof, parts are cheap and very easily obtainable, and they drive really well. 


 I got a 1994 V6 4x4 with 173K in great shape for $3200. I've put over 12000 miles on her in just a few months without a single problem.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 15, 2013)

blittle said:


> They put me in a collar and WALKED me to the treatment area.



Sounds like the people treating you are medically ahead of those doing the evaluations...True MCI, and I'm all for having those who can walk walk away, even if they had a twinge of neck pain at some point in their lives.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 15, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Don't get a Dodge unless you're getting a truck. Even then it's iffy. I speak from experience.
> 
> You can get a nice third gen (96-2000) 4Runner for way under $10k. The things are bulletproof, parts are cheap and very easily obtainable, and they drive really well.
> 
> ...


Do you have an opinion on Land Cruisers? 
I found a really well built one for off roading in Vegas, if I can get rid of the Trans soon (hopefully in the morning) I wanna take a trip up to look at it. 
Rather high mileage, 182k, so that kinda scares me. It's under my budget, though, so that leaves me room for repairs... 
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/3666782977.html


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 15, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> This thread is making me grateful for my $100/month 2013 Focus ST!



And we pay $95/month for 2 vehicles and a dirt bike.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 15, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Sounds like the people treating you are medically ahead of those doing the evaluations...True MCI, and I'm all for having those who can walk walk away, even if they had a twinge of neck pain at some point in their lives.


We're both aware that in the case of the text book/ NREMT that that wouldn't be appropriate treatment, though. I agree, although I can only say from my limited experience in the field, but this was a prep for the NREMT psychomotor. It wouldn't have flown very well with them.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 15, 2013)

x.x... 6 calls in 9 hours,4 patients over 350lb, 2 calls were for the same patient who needed us to take our Big boy stretcher, 2 other Big patients, and 2 were normal patients. Glad i ate my wheaties this morning, and that we were able to get another crew to assist with moving.


----------



## Clare (Mar 15, 2013)

Oooh pretty :wub:







2005 Kia Cerato, 70,000km and its only $9k


----------



## Hunter (Mar 15, 2013)

Clare said:


> Oooh pretty :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same color as my car o.o everything sounds great except for the Kia part >.>


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Clare said:


> Oooh pretty :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



70,000km? What's that


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 15, 2013)

Clare said:


> Oooh pretty :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine is a 2006 Kia Spectra. It had 31000 miles when I got it (about 50000 km), and I paid a little under $9k


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 15, 2013)

blittle said:


> Do you have an opinion on Land Cruisers?
> I found a really well built one for off roading in Vegas, if I can get rid of the Trans soon (hopefully in the morning) I wanna take a trip up to look at it.
> Rather high mileage, 182k, so that kinda scares me. It's under my budget, though, so that leaves me room for repairs...
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/3666782977.html



That's actually pretty low mileage for the year. Right around 6K a year. My dad used to be a mechanic back in the 90's, he always talks about routinely seeing Toyotas with over 300k on them. 

Anywho, Land cruisers are awesome, definitely great for wheeling. Someone on here actually has a pretty sick looking one, I forget who, though I want to say SHFD. They're just kind of hard to find in my area, that's why I went for the Runner. That and I'd rather have the storage space than the third row seating. 

That's a nice looking rig, too, the interior is in great shape, which is usually a good sign, people that take care of the inside tend to take care of the outside. With all those lights and that sound system I'd look into getting a dual battery set up down the road if you do get it, maybe mount an air compressor in the engine bay, too, if you're planning on hitting the sand. 

My own rule of thumb is I plan on sinking about a third of the selling price into repairs and maintenance right after getting it. Usually there's stuff that pops up that needs to be done that the PO doesn't want to do if he's selling anyway.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 16, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> That's actually pretty low mileage for the year. Right around 6K a year. My dad used to be a mechanic back in the 90's, he always talks about routinely seeing Toyotas with over 300k on them.
> 
> Anywho, Land cruisers are awesome, definitely great for wheeling. Someone on here actually has a pretty sick looking one, I forget who, though I want to say SHFD. They're just kind of hard to find in my area, that's why I went for the Runner. That and I'd rather have the storage space than the third row seating.
> 
> ...



My ex has a pretty nice looking cruiser. Crate motor, custom aluminum radiator, switched from manual to auto, lifted, 4x4. It looks really good. Too bad her idea of off roading is street driving hahaha


----------



## Clare (Mar 16, 2013)

firefite said:


> 70,000km? What's that



I forgot you use miles, so its like 43,000 miles ... which for a 2005. for $9k is pretty awesome



katgrl2003 said:


> Mine is a 2006 Kia Spectra. It had 31000 miles when I got it (about 50000 km), and I paid a little under $9k



Looks like the Spectra was the USA name for the Cerato and from the sounds of it you got a pretty good deal.

I agreed to work tonight to fill in for somebody who is out; I worked last night as well and it was actually not too busy; blue is on tonight so it will be a nice change I just hope its not busy because I didn't get a lot of sleep.

I am even leaving home early to go to the sushi place and pick up something healthy to eat because I have been eating absolute crap the last couple weeks because its either been really busy or I just haven't cared; I've already put on weight and its like ergh .... I am going to end up like one of the patients, with hypertension and diabetes if I don't watch out.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 16, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> That's actually pretty low mileage for the year. Right around 6K a year. My dad used to be a mechanic back in the 90's, he always talks about routinely seeing Toyotas with over 300k on them.
> 
> Anywho, Land cruisers are awesome, definitely great for wheeling. Someone on here actually has a pretty sick looking one, I forget who, though I want to say SHFD. They're just kind of hard to find in my area, that's why I went for the Runner. That and I'd rather have the storage space than the third row seating.
> 
> ...


I've been searching all over CL and most of the other Land Cruisers are around 275k. 
I actually like the 3rd row seat. When me and my buddies go wheeling it's normally 8 or 9 people in 2 trucks.  
The clutch is the only thing holding me back. I can do it... But don't want to. Lol. OEM clutch is $200 or so, if he got 180k out of the first, might as well keep with it. Throw the AC system back in while I'm doing that. Figuring in my mind 2-3 weekends of time into it.
Tires are a little on the small side, but... Anyone with a rig always wants the next size bigger of tires :rofl:
His asking price is about right considering all that, maybe a little bit steep. He seems to need to sell it, though.
And sand is all we have in AZ 
I dunno, but I'm hoping the buyer in the morning comes through. Spoke to him for roughly 30 minutes filling him in, he thinks my asking price for my car is fair at 12k, which is KBB, but I have tons of parts into it. I don't want to go under 10, which is what I have in it, so... I'll see how it goes. If that goes well, my girlfriend and I are heading up to Vegas, lol. 
I'm just trying to figure out if it's worth driving up my step dad's 2500HD and a trailer and paying for the gas in that beast or if I should risk driving it down with the clutch going.
Firefite: She went manual to auto conversion? I'm sad now  Lol


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 16, 2013)

Clare said:


> I forgot you use miles, so its like 43,000 miles...









'Murica



I have to say, if I did EMS FT, I'd gain so much weight...like on the order of a kilo a week til I ended up a patient!


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 16, 2013)

...and done with my last real rotation of 3rd year... now time to sink some tubes.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 16, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> 'Murica
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, if I did EMS FT, I'd gain so much weight...like on the order of a kilo a week til I ended up a patient!


----------



## Hunter (Mar 16, 2013)

Yay got a student today, she seems nice enough so far, had one call she tried to help with everything.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 16, 2013)

First intubation in a while, made me feel good about it when the cords just dropped in. Did not get ROSC, but can't win them all.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 16, 2013)

I haven't had a trauma/non code tube in like, forever. CPAP. Good for the patient, bad for maintaining my skills.


----------



## Clare (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm wrecked and we only had a road crash, patient had 4 # ribs on R) side with lots of subcutaneous emphysema and a young guy with R) tib/fib # from a rugby tackle

Can't believe we went to freaking Wendys .... but to my credit I only got a 1/4 lb single instead of my usual 1/2 lb double


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 16, 2013)

Hunter said:


>




Mocking 'merica?


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 16, 2013)

Buyer came through on my Trans. Offered me $10,500, settled at $11,300. Pretty happy on my part. 
Now to sit in a single cab Chevy for 5 hours each way to Vegas with my back seat (I guess it should be passenger?) driving girlfriend... Why did I invite her? :unsure: 
Haha


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 16, 2013)

blittle said:


> Buyer came through on my Trans. Offered me $10,500, settled at $11,300. Pretty happy on my part.
> Now to sit in a single cab Chevy for 5 hours each way to Vegas with my back seat (I guess it should be passenger?) driving girlfriend... Why did I invite her? :unsure:
> Haha



No idea what any of that says...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 16, 2013)

20mg of lido isn't enough for a conscious IO... That is all.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 16, 2013)

Robb said:


> 20mg of lido isn't enough for a conscious IO... That is all.



It is for Chuck Norris


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 16, 2013)

Walked 100 blocks today at the parade in NYC. In the snow to top it off.


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 16, 2013)

I wish I lived closer to my cousin. She posted a picture of her eyes on facebook saying that something was wrong with her left eye. Its a clear picture of anisocoria. 25 of the 27 current replies in the past half hour have basically said get to the ER. She wants to wait until after she's fed the kids and see how she feels then. I then went onto her spouse's page and posted "Get your wife to the ER". If I lived closer I'd be driving over there, but I live over 3 hours away.

Stubborn Irish relatives....


*Update*
She's on her way to the ER. I guess posting on the spouse's page worked.


----------



## Clare (Mar 16, 2013)

Me:  The patient has some U waves in ECG
Doctor:  U waves? You mean T waves?
Me:  No, U waves
Doctor:  U waves? What, what the hell are those?

Erm ... that awkward moment 

If its not raining tomorrow I might go check out some more cars ... I do like shopping, just not the paying for things part.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 16, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> I wish I lived closer to my cousin. She posted a picture of her eyes on facebook saying that something was wrong with her left eye. Its a clear picture of anisocoria. 25 of the 27 current replies in the past half hour have basically said get to the ER. She wants to wait until after she's fed the kids and see how she feels then. I then went onto her spouse's page and posted "Get your wife to the ER". If I lived closer I'd be driving over there, but I live over 3 hours away.
> 
> Stubborn Irish relatives....
> 
> ...



If I developed anisocoria with the absence of any other symptom, I'd probably wait for it to go away on it's own.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 16, 2013)

Clare said:


> Me:  The patient has some U waves in ECG
> Doctor:  U waves? You mean T waves?
> Me:  No, U waves
> Doctor:  U waves? What, what the hell are those?
> ...



considering a life in crime? o.o


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 16, 2013)

Clare said:


> Looks like the Spectra was the USA name for the Cerato and from the sounds of it you got a pretty good deal.



I love my Spectra. After taxes and interest, the total was about 12k.


----------



## Clare (Mar 16, 2013)

Hunter said:


> considering a life in crime? o.o



Nope!



katgrl2003 said:


> I love my Spectra. After taxes and interest, the total was about 12k.



Is your man at all jealous of this car love thing you have going on? I sure hope the tires don't get the sheets dirty  

OK that was kinda dorky

Wow, the interest at the bank and the car dealer is mental, like between 14-19% ... I have set a budget of $10k and if I end up getting something I'm just going to pay cash outright.

I think I need to stop looking at a new car and join the gym; since starting on a regular watch I am getting fat; I have gained like 10 kg and everybody else is like "eh, I have gained 20 kg, look!" well thats not helping!


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 16, 2013)

Bought the Landcruiser ^_^ 
Definitely glad I brought a trailer... Clutch slips so bad. Did it get down quite a bit on price though, ended up paying $5,600. 
Still have around 8k in the bank, which I'm stoked about, especially because of the upcoming move. Hard part will be not blowing 1/2 of it between then and now... Lol
I dunno what didn't make sense about my last post, according to NYmedic, but it made sense to me.
On another note, I'm really pissed that my girlfriend left me alone in the hotel room <_< She used to live up here and she went to the casino with one of her friends... And I can't get in, because I'm not 21. So... I'm sitting in a Vegas hotel... Alone... (insert forever alone meme here, haha) :sad:
Clare, I heard a life in crime pays well, though  haha


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 17, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> If I developed anisocoria with the absence of any other symptom, I'd probably wait for it to go away on it's own.



Well, she had also posted that she wasn't feeling well earlier. The ER did a CT scan, and it came back normal. Long story short, they said to keep an eye on it and if it doesn't go away, or get worse, come back.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 17, 2013)

Chase said:


> It is for Chuck Norris



Also learned when your gut tells you to take a firefighter you should listen to it. Luckily they didn't arrest until after I had given my report at the ER. 
After today I'll take the 5 seconds to listen for an apical pulse when there's no palpable peripheral or central pulses though. Pretty entertaining to watch the ER RN get smacked in the face when he started doing compressions, even after I had told them she had no palpable pulses but had an apical pulse and slipped "an art line and a central line would probably be a good idea..."

Another thing I learned, the fact that my sense of smell absolutely sucks is a blessing. While everyone is gagging and coughing and eyes are watering I'm sitting there like "what the hell is wrong with y'all?" 

Apical pulses are a must when there's no palpable peripheral or central pulses. Pretty entertaining to watch 

I knew jaundiced patients could get pretty yellow but this lady was literally as yellow as the smileys on this site.


----------



## Clare (Mar 17, 2013)

So I went to the supermarket; I got a pre-made spinach salad, deli roasted chicken and a pack of bread rolls .... I was so proud of myself; then I happened past the giant display of peanut slab chocolate blocks on special and bought two of them .... I mean normally I would have resisted temptation but this stuff is like chocolate crack.

Also, its raining, boo!


----------



## Aprz (Mar 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> Also learned when your gut tells you to take a firefighter you should listen to it. Luckily they didn't arrest until after I had given my report at the ER.
> After today I'll take the 5 seconds to listen for an apical pulse when there's no palpable peripheral or central pulses though. Pretty entertaining to watch the ER RN get smacked in the face when he started doing compressions, even after I had told them she had no palpable pulses but had an apical pulse and slipped "an art line and a central line would probably be a good idea..."
> 
> Apical pulses are a must when there's no palpable peripheral or central pulses. Pretty entertaining to watch


That's interesting! If you are unable to palpate the carotid pulse and the patient is symptomatic eg unconscious, pale, maybe cool to touch, does it ever matter if they have an apical pulse when considering doing chest compressions? I feel like their blood pressure and cerebral perfusion pressure is so poor that they could benefit from chest compressions.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 17, 2013)

22 pages of a study on adipose endorcine dysfunction in PCOS corrected and submitted in less than 19 hours!

I am a machine. 

I should get an award. 

Maybe a bonus.


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 17, 2013)

:beerchug:Happy St. Paddy's Day, folks!:beerchug:

I'm sitting down to the corned beef that's been brining in the fridge for the past 2 weeks. 

Play it safe out there!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 17, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> Well, she had also posted that she wasn't feeling well earlier. The ER did a CT scan, and it came back normal. Long story short, they said to *keep an eye on it* and if it doesn't go away, or get worse, come back.



I see what you did there


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 17, 2013)

Aprz said:


> That's interesting! If you are unable to palpate the carotid pulse and the patient is symptomatic eg unconscious, pale, maybe cool to touch, does it ever matter if they have an apical pulse when considering doing chest compressions? I feel like their blood pressure and cerebral perfusion pressure is so poor that they could benefit from chest compressions.



I had a patient with significant vascular disease that had no palpable peripheral pulses and a barley palpable carotid. I had to Doppler pulses every 2 hours. Per the vascular surgeon blood pressures were 80 points higher han the NIBP readings. It was a weird feeling giving Lopressor when the monitor was reading 40/10. 

For me, no carotid pulse and unconscious = CPR regardless if there is an apical pulse. But I am on a cardiac floor so tamponade and PEA are more common. If they wake up and slap you then great, they aren't dead. It happened to me once when a lady had a 6 sec pause. 

If they have signs of life and an apical then they get dopplered and probably an Art line


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 17, 2013)

My quote of the day, "If I'm pacing somebody and they're not really bothered by it, they probably needed it."


----------



## Anjel (Mar 17, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> 22 pages of a study on adipose endorcine dysfunction in PCOS corrected and submitted in less than 19 hours!
> 
> I am a machine.
> 
> ...



PCOS is the devil.


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 17, 2013)

firefite said:


> I see what you did there



Yikes. That was completely unintentional, I swear!


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 17, 2013)

new onset aphasia, 73 yo f, bp 240/90, unusually belligerent = stroke.

Also, Medusa charting sucks.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 17, 2013)

Today I discovered the magic of the crockpot/slow cooker.

Where has this thing been all my life.


----------



## Wheel (Mar 17, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Today I discovered the magic of the crockpot/slow cooker.
> 
> Where has this thing been all my life.



Magical, right?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 17, 2013)

Full scale MCI drill tomorrow (paid and 8 hours of CEs) followed by a protocol update class on my birthday (Wednesday) followed by going out with a group of friends to celebrate. Should be a pretty good week.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 17, 2013)

I hate FISDAP with a passion


----------



## Aprz (Mar 17, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I hate FISDAP with a passion


You have to do that stupid thing too? I hate them also. I think they aren't even helpful if my instructor doesn't give me feedback on it either, and it doesn't help that I've already lost my trust in my instructors because of how often they've said something that, in my opinion, is wrong.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 17, 2013)

Aprz said:


> You have to do that stupid thing too? I hate them also. I think they aren't even helpful if my instructor doesn't give me feedback on it either, and it doesn't help that I've already lost my trust in my instructors because of how often they've said something that, in my opinion, is wrong.



The thing that kills me most is that we have to keep both a paper log and do FISDAP. If it was one or the other I wouldn't mind as much. And yeah, feedback would be great. I have no idea if my charting is acceptable at the ALS level or not and probably won't know until I'm in the field.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 17, 2013)

Aprz said:


> That's interesting! If you are unable to palpate the carotid pulse and the patient is symptomatic eg unconscious, pale, maybe cool to touch, does it ever matter if they have an apical pulse when considering doing chest compressions? I feel like their blood pressure and cerebral perfusion pressure is so poor that they could benefit from chest compressions.



I honestly don't know.

When the ER tried she promptly knocked the nurse square I'm the face.

She was moaning and moving about on the gurney for me basically the entire time so I knew she had a pulse. Hence why I was so worked she was gonna dislodge my IO. Wouldn't lay still. 

I asked the doc what she thought about an art line multiple times, never saw one go in while I was there. Still were using my IO ~ 45 minutes later as I was leaving, they may have gotten an IV as well that I didn't see I'm not sure.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> I honestly don't know.
> 
> When the ER tried she promptly knocked the nurse square I'm the face.
> 
> ...


Oh, if she's moaning and moving a lot, then chest compressions probably wouldn't benefit her, lol.


----------



## NiMiXeS (Mar 17, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Oh, if she's moaning and moving a lot, then chest compressions probably wouldn't benefit her, lol.



Wh-hat a-re y-ou -d-doing?


----------



## Wheel (Mar 17, 2013)

NiMiXeS said:


> Wh-hat a-re y-ou -d-doing?



"Shut up! You don't have a pulse!"


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 18, 2013)

...one of the many reasons I hate doing CLIPP cases for peds.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 18, 2013)

Ah, first night of clinicals.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 18, 2013)

fast65 said:


> Red Breast...



Thank you Sir for the excellent suggestion. It was very impressed. I had my heart set on finding a bottle of Bushmills 21 rare but after 3 liquor stores I had to compromise.


----------



## SSwain (Mar 18, 2013)

UUUgghhhh.
Worked Friday night/Saturday morning. Finished up my shift, went to get my turnout gear out of the rig....tweaked my back lifting it. Not heavy....just something simple and my back went "pop".


Now, I can barely sit in a chair at my day job....
This sucks. Every 9-12 months, this happens. No matter what I do to strengthen or stretch or condition my back.

Just venting.


----------



## saskgirl (Mar 18, 2013)

Anjel said:


> PCOS is the devil.



I'll second that!


----------



## fast65 (Mar 18, 2013)

Chase said:


> Thank you Sir for the excellent suggestion. It was very impressed. I had my heart set on finding a bottle of Bushmills 21 rare but after 3 liquor stores I had to compromise.



It's what I'm here for


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 18, 2013)

About ready to get started on my project of the day


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 18, 2013)

My dream job seems to have landed in my lap, and I might be starting as soon as Thursday night! Not even Dunkin Donuts messing up my order was able to take away this amazing mood!


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 18, 2013)

saskgirl said:


> I'll second that!



I'll third that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 18, 2013)

Half of the people here today at our Mass Casuality Incident drill are people I got deployed with to Hurricane Sandy. Nice to see old faces. 

40+ school kids involved in a Bus crash. We are actually going to be transporting them to hospitals who are on stand by for a Mass Casuality. 10+ ambulances and 5+ fire engines with many chiefs and supervisors here.

Today should be a really fun day


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 18, 2013)

firefite said:


> Half of the people here today at our Mass Casuality Incident drill are people I got deployed with to Hurricane Sandy. Nice to see old faces.
> 
> 40+ school kids involved in a Bus crash. We are actually going to be transporting them to hospitals who are on stand by for a Mass Casuality. 10+ ambulances and 5+ fire engines with many chiefs and supervisors here.
> 
> Today should be a really fun day



sounds like a job networking opportunity.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 18, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> sounds like a job networking opportunity.



Yes sir. CE hours + pay + high ranking people = good all around


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 18, 2013)

Second ROSC this yr  feels good.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 18, 2013)

They really put me in an ambulance with no stereo for a 12 hour OT shift...

This is why I don't pick up OT anymore.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 18, 2013)

God I love my supervisor. 

Get done with the MCI and are going over things to improve on. All the fire guys are saying that it ran pretty smoothly. Our supervisor gets up and pretty much says "it was horrible". 

2 engines on scene when we arrive 30-50 patients estimated. Contact the IC and ask for an assignment. We get asked to "stand by". Fire says they have no treatment area or ambulance staging area set up. But we are still asked to stand by. Total of 6 ambulances all on scene and not one of us is given any kind of task aside from "stand by". 

22 minutes from dispatch is when the first patient left the scene.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 18, 2013)

firefite said:


> God I love my supervisor.
> 
> Get done with the MCI and are going over things to improve on. All the fire guys are saying that it ran pretty smoothly. Our supervisor gets up and pretty much says "it was horrible".
> 
> ...




Sounds like a well run MCI. After all, we can't have the dirty private companies getting any sort of spotlight during an emergency. So, you know... just stand by out of the way... preferably down the road, around the bend, and out of sight while the real heroes(tm) do all of the real work.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 18, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Sounds like a well run MCI. After all, we can't have the dirty private companies getting any sort of spotlight during an emergency. So, you know... just stand by out of the way... preferably down the road, around the bend, and out of sight while the real heroes(tm) do all of the real work.



Yep pretty much haha


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 18, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Sounds like a well run MCI. After all, we can't have the dirty private companies getting any sort of spotlight during an emergency. So, you know... just stand by out of the way... preferably down the road, around the bend, and out of sight while the real heroes(tm) do all of the real work.



Yeesh. Sadly sounds exactly like most of the real MCIs you can listen to on radio scanner traffic on YouTube. How about setting up treatment areas for GSW victims and calling in more engine and truck company medics while the transporting private ambulances are told repeatedly to stage across the street? Perfection.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 18, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Yeesh. Sadly sounds exactly like most of the real MCIs you can listen to on radio scanner traffic on YouTube. How about setting up treatment areas for GSW victims and calling in more engine and truck company medics while the transporting private ambulances are told repeatedly to stage across the street? Perfection.



*cough* Aurora Century Theaters Shooting *cough*

We're the HNICs on MCIs when it comes to the patients, fire has no say.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 18, 2013)

Robb said:


> *cough* Aurora Century Theaters Shooting *cough*
> 
> We're the HNICs on MCIs when it comes to the patients, fire has no say.



Fire is mostly (pretty much all) ALS. They also deal with a lot of politics so they are always in charge regardless. 

Listening to some of the stuff the fire guy was saying was down right scary. "It's a MCI so we treat patients completely different. Protocols don't matter because once we say its a MCI then we are all covered by a blanket that makes it so we are not liable". I cringed in my seat.


----------



## Clare (Mar 19, 2013)

Attention New Zealand Post; you are saying mail volumes are declining and its now a problem ... the internet and email was introduced in 1991 ... you have had over 20 years to realise this and figure something out ... and its only now a problem?


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 19, 2013)

firefite said:


> Fire is mostly (pretty much all) ALS. They also deal with a lot of politics so they are always in charge regardless.
> 
> Listening to some of the stuff the fire guy was saying was down right scary. "It's a MCI so we treat patients completely different. Protocols don't matter because once we say its a MCI then we are all covered by a blanket that makes it so we are not liable". I cringed in my seat.




...and this is why "The Matter of the EMT-Paramedic License held by Henderson" should be required reading for EMT and paramedic students in California. 

Administrative Judge Appeal Decision

Final punishment order

Cliffs Notes


Riverside paramedic had prior training and practice outside of California with RSI
RSI is not in the Riverside scope of practice as an optional scope (I doubt it's in California's scope, but I don't want to look it up)
Massive wild fires brought in out of state EMS providers to back fill fire stations. These paramedics maintained their home scope of practice, which in this case included RSI.
Fire officer ejected from cart and suffered a closed head injury.
Out of state paramedics decided to perform RSI.
Defendant offered to help out. Ended up pushing lidocaine for prep and Succinycholine.
California EMSA went after her license for
*Fraud* via false documentation (never documented who specifically pushed or performed what. Her documentation was the most complete in this manner per the administrative law judge)
*Practicing outside of medical control.* EMSA held that if she would have performed the intubation instead of pushing the RSI drugs that she would have been fine.
Henderson stated that, given the same circumstances she would do the same thing again. The administrative law judge rather humorously mused that she was lucky that said circumstances would never occur again anyways. This was part of why the state rejected the relatively light punishment recommended by the judge and included a 1 year probation.
 
Of note, the only reason why this was kicked up to the state level was because the local EMSA (county) medical director had questions regarding the legality during a disaster situation, not because he disagreed with the care delivered.
So if the fire guys think they can get away with anything on an MCI, I hope they have a good lawyer on retainer.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 19, 2013)

Eh, it's just a fad. This new-fangled Interweb thing will pass soon


Directed at Clare's post, not so much JPINFV.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 19, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Eh, it's just a fad. This new-fangled Interweb thing will pass soon



That's what they said about automobiles.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 19, 2013)

Hunter said:


> chaz90 said:
> 
> 
> > Eh, it's just a fad. This new-fangled Interweb thing will pass soon
> ...



Luddites... luddites all of you!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 19, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> ...and this is why "The Matter of the EMT-Paramedic License held by Henderson" should be required reading for EMT and paramedic students in California.
> 
> Administrative Judge Appeal Decision
> 
> ...


Interesting read...I know the Richland FD guys that were involved.


----------



## Clare (Mar 19, 2013)

Hunter said:


> That's what they said about automobiles.



I am sure these "cellular telephones" are the same right? 



JPINFV said:


> Luddites... luddites all of you!



I am sure that some of the original Intensive Care Paramedics who qualified before I was born feel the same way ... I know a couple who gave up and slipped off into the Patient Transfer Service because it's all become a bit too much for them.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 19, 2013)

Hmm Vikings seems like a good show.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 19, 2013)

Off, overtime tomorrow night, off Wednesday, then back to the grind.

Also, Foxfi Android app for Wifi hack + tablet + Bluetooth keyboard = awesome. Although, in hindsight, Alan Jackson's Small Town Southern Man is a poor musical choice for after-arrest listening (or really good, depending on how you look at it). Totally hit home.

Finally, I ended up in Old Pinkie (373, our Breast Cancer Awareness truck). We found a strange toy in the Kid's Bin and made it our mascot. Thing is creepy as heck.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 19, 2013)

firefite said:


> Fire is mostly (pretty much all) ALS. They also deal with a lot of politics so they are always in charge regardless.
> 
> Listening to some of the stuff the fire guy was saying was down right scary. "It's a MCI so we treat patients completely different. Protocols don't matter because once we say its a MCI then we are all covered by a blanket that makes it so we are not liable". I cringed in my seat.



Things like this make me cringe too. Lawsuit time!


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 19, 2013)

Also, see what I found the other day here in OKC!


----------



## Wheel (Mar 19, 2013)

Overtime is so much better when your partner is not on the bad side of dispatch and actually likes being at work. Last overtime shift this month, off tomorrow, 24hr shift on wednesday, then off for 10 days for wedding and honeymoon to St. Thomas. Bring on the beach and beer, among other important things.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 19, 2013)

And I volunteered to work the last 6 of a shift with my friend tomorrow as a double medic truck... I'm sure they'll try to split us or pull a fast one, not happening. I said I'd work a specific 6 hours with a specific partner. It's OT I have no problem telling them no if they try to get cute with me.


----------



## Wheel (Mar 19, 2013)

Robb said:


> And I volunteered to work the last 6 of a shift with my friend tomorrow as a double medic truck... I'm sure they'll try to split us or pull a fast one, not happening. I said I'd work a specific 6 hours with a specific partner. It's OT I have no problem telling them no if they try to get cute with me.



Sounds like a good shift.

On an unrelated note, dance lessons have been awesome. Who knew?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 19, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Sounds like a good shift.
> 
> On an unrelated note, dance lessons have been awesome. Who knew?



It would be if I wasn't working till 0300 tonight.

Side note: can't make this :censored::censored::censored::censored: up. Seen lots of awkward positions after a fall over the last two years. Face down in the bathtub with legs straight up in the air is a first though...


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 19, 2013)

Robb said:


> Side note: can't make this :censored::censored::censored::censored: up. Seen lots of awkward positions after a fall over the last two years. Face down in the bathtub with legs straight up in the air is a first though...



Robb, it's supposed to be your girlfriend in that position, not the patient!


----------



## Wheel (Mar 19, 2013)

Robb said:


> It would be if I wasn't working till 0300 tonight.
> 
> Side note: can't make this :censored::censored::censored::censored: up. Seen lots of awkward positions after a fall over the last two years. Face down in the bathtub with legs straight up in the air is a first though...



Yeah, 0300 is rough. I'll be off at 7, then I have to adjust my sleep schedule to be at work at 0600 on wednesday.

That would have been an interesting fall to watch, I'm sure.


----------



## Clare (Mar 19, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> Robb, it's supposed to be your girlfriend in that position, not the patient!



Speaking from experience?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 19, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> Robb, it's supposed to be your girlfriend in that position, not the patient!



:lol:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 19, 2013)

Explosion at a military depot in a rural town somewhat near me during a training exercise. Sounds like the flight crews are runnin' their tails off tonight.

Sounds terrible :-/

Thoughts are with those involved, their families and the responders out there.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 19, 2013)

Clare said:


> Speaking from experience?



I plead the fifth.


----------



## Clare (Mar 19, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> I plead the fifth.



I had to look up what that means, basically the right to not incriminate yourself, which by default, simply incriminates you more! 

In the Bill of Rights 1990 ours is "You have the right not to make a statement but anything you do say may harm your defence in a court of law"

I think Ambulance needs to get one of those such as


You have the right not to provide a history, 
Any history you do provide may harm the credibility of your chief complaint, 
Your family, friends and/or bystanders are warned statements provided by them may also damage your chief complaints' credibility
You do not have the right to treatment, transport and/or immediate referral to a Doctor,
These will only be provided if believed to be medically necessary, 
Treatment at the Emergency Department will be free of charge if you meet Ministry of Health guidelines,
Any other Doctor you see may not be free of charge, 
You will be receiving a part-charge from the Ambulance Service

Yes, I like it, I like it a lot!


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 19, 2013)

Robb said:


> Explosion at a military depot in a rural town somewhat near me during a training exercise. Sounds like the flight crews are runnin' their tails off tonight.
> 
> Sounds terrible :-/
> 
> Thoughts are with those involved, their families and the responders out there.





> *Location:* Nevada


Groom Lake?


----------



## Clare (Mar 19, 2013)

I was in line at the supermarket and noticed they have started stocking boxes of condoms at the checkout ... I mean I don't have a use for them so don't plan to purchase them anytime soon but it gives a whole new meaning to "impulse item"


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 19, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Groom Lake?



http://www.jems.com/article/news/explosion-military-ordinance-base-nevada


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 19, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> http://www.jems.com/article/news/explosion-military-ordinance-base-nevada




That's just the cover story.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 19, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> That's just the cover story.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 19, 2013)

Seven young soldiers died and even more were wounded there yesterday...most if not all in their 20s, mostly young 20s. 

Not really something to joke about.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 19, 2013)

Robb said:


> Seven young soldiers died and even more were wounded there yesterday...most if not all in their 20s, mostly young 20s.
> 
> Not really something to joke about.




You've never joked about someone getting injured or killed? The fact is that we're all going to die someday. Furthermore, the joke is more about the Groom Lake facility that "doesn't exist" than anything else.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 19, 2013)

I have been really missing EMS lately. I wish I was still involved in some way but not sure how. I would love to volunteer but I have no desire to be a firefighter like all the volunteer departments require. I guess I could try to pick up a per diem job but it would have to be as an EMT-B and most likely not 911 which I am not sure I would enjoy.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 19, 2013)

Chase said:


> I have been really missing EMS lately. I wish I was still involved in some way but not sure how. I would love to volunteer but I have no desire to be a firefighter like all the volunteer departments require. I guess I could try to pick up a per diem job but it would have to be as an EMT-B and most likely not 911 which I am not sure I would enjoy.


----------



## saskgirl (Mar 19, 2013)

Last day in my current position. Kind of a bittersweet day. Upside is I will be home with my hubby and furkids every night, downside is we've moved to this teeny tiny small town and I'm not totally sure about it yet. Going to be optimistic about it all though and hope the stress levels in our lives go way down now!


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 19, 2013)

I love how when there are medic students in the ED the techs decide to not do a damn thing


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 19, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I love how when there are medic students in the ED the techs decide to not do a damn thing



It was horrible yesterday, still, I ended up with 5 intubations overall.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 19, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> It was horrible yesterday, still, I ended up with 5 intubations overall.



Lucky you, man. I missed another one today, pretty bummed about it. Oh well, I'm sure there will be plenty more


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 19, 2013)

Overtime shift in Yukon, at a hard station, with a cool partner. Yeah!


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 19, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I love how when there are medic students in the ED the techs decide to not do a damn thing



Oh, please... the med students ran the OB/Gyn clinic at the spot I rotated at. The vast majority of the patients didn't even see the attending physician (especially for the standard OB checkups. Once a week after gestation age of 36 weeks is a lot of checkups). The students just gave a report to the attending and got the clinic note signed.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 19, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Oh, please... the med students ran the OB/Gyn clinic at the spot I rotated at. The vast majority of the patients didn't even see the attending physician (especially for the standard OB checkups. Once a week after gestation age of 36 weeks is a lot of checkups). The students just gave a report to the attending and got the clinic note signed.



That's even worse.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 19, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Overtime shift in Yukon, at a hard station, with a cool partner. Yeah!



I just signed up for 2 OT shifts like that. And 2 more at a NASCAR driving experience.  Easy $$$


----------



## Hunter (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyone watch Real Steel? With Hugh Jackman?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 19, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> You've never joked about someone getting injured or killed? The fact is that we're all going to die someday. Furthermore, the joke is more about the Groom Lake facility that "doesn't exist" than anything else.



Sorry, was a little crabby this morning. Yes I have joked, but not about something like that. We didn't transport any but I saw enough in the hospital. 

Groom Lake does exist, I've seen it


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 19, 2013)

Robb said:


> Sorry, was a little crabby this morning. Yes I have joked, but not about something like that. We didn't transport any but I saw enough in the hospital.
> 
> Groom Lake does exist, I've seen it




Bob Lazar? Is that you?


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Anyone watch Real Steel? With Hugh Jackman?


Watched it last year on my 17th b-day. Went with my cousin and some friends and bought tickets to it, planning on going in and seeing Paranormal Activity instead (some people weren't 17) and we got kicked out of Paranormal, so we actually went to see Real Steel, haha. 
It was pretty good, though. I was really surprised, didn't think it looked good from the previews..


----------



## Hunter (Mar 19, 2013)

blittle said:


> Watched it last year on my 17th b-day. Went with my cousin and some friends and bought tickets to it, planning on going in and seeing Paranormal Activity instead (some people weren't 17) and we got kicked out of Paranormal, so we actually went to see Real Steel, haha.
> It was pretty good, though. I was really surprised, didn't think it looked good from the previews..



Lol that's funny. No I'm asking because I'm watching this new show on Syfy, Robot Combat League, It's pretty bad ***, Giant 5-7 foot robot punching each other...


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Lol that's funny. No I'm asking because I'm watching this new show on Syfy, Robot Combat League, It's pretty bad ***, Giant 5-7 foot robot punching each other...


Is it just like those smaller robot fights, just on a bigger scale? 
I only caught the part where they announced the winner. I'll have to record it to watch it later.
Edit: Has anyone seen the pictures of Chuck Norris since he shaved his beard? He looks so weird. Tim Allen-ish.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 19, 2013)

blittle said:


> Is it just like those smaller robot fights, just on a bigger scale?
> I only caught the part where they announced the winner. I'll have to record it to watch it later.



Kind of, but it's more of a boxing match with giant robots. Much cooler then the smaller ones, hydraulic fluid everywhere, sparks, ect. o.o


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 19, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Kind of, but it's more of a boxing match with giant robots. Much cooler then the smaller ones, hydraulic fluid everywhere, sparks, ect. o.o



You mean the sparks that are created by special effects? At least Robot Wars didn't have to fake the action.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 20, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Bob Lazar? Is that you?



:lol:

In other news. I'm having a sit down with a couple guys from the National Guard MEDEVAC Unit here. Unless something changes sounds like I may be shipping off to basic in the next 12 -18 months or so. The unit just deployed so I've got a little time but I'm pretty set on it. Be a flight medic with one of if not the best non Special Forces MEDEVAC units in the military. Hopefully sometime in 2014 I'll be able to fulfill my dream of sitting with my legs hanging out the side of a Black Hawk flying fast an low. 

Been waffling back and forth about it for years, ever since I graduated HS. Finally have a way into the only unit I'd want to be with. They made it sound like all I have to do is say the word and sign the line and it's a done deal, followed that with "we only pick the best of the best so if you make us look bad...well I'll let you use your imagination."


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 20, 2013)

Robb said:


> :lol:
> 
> In other news. I'm having a sit down with a couple guys from the National Guard MEDEVAC Unit here. Unless something changes sounds like I may be shipping off to basic in the next 12 -18 months or so. The unit just deployed so I've got a little time but I'm pretty set on it. Be a flight medic with one of if not the best non Special Forces MEDEVAC units in the military. Hopefully sometime in 2014 I'll be able to fulfill my dream of sitting with my legs hanging out the side of a Black Hawk flying fast an low.
> 
> Been waffling back and forth about it for years, ever since I graduated HS. Finally have a way into the only unit I'd want to be with. They made it sound like all I have to do is say the word and sign the line and it's a done deal, followed that with "we only pick the best of the best so if you make us look bad...well I'll let you use your imagination."



Make sure everything is in writing, man. My brother got wooed by a recruiter like that, he eventually got where he wanted but it took a lot of years


----------



## Chris07 (Mar 20, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Make sure everything is in writing, man. My brother got wooed by a recruiter like that, he eventually got where he wanted but it took a lot of years


+1 I've heard from a lot a people to 100% sure that what you want is in your contract word for word how it was explained to you. If they promise you something it HAS to be in the contract otherwise you aren't guaranteed it. If it's in the contract and they stick you somewhere else, then you can claim breach of contract and you have an out.

Many former military folks have told me this.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 20, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Make sure everything is in writing, man. My brother got wooed by a recruiter like that, he eventually got where he wanted but it took a lot of years



Most definitely. 

The guys I've been talking to aren't recruiters, they're flight medics in the unit. Sounds like there's technically two separate units and they are both the NCO of each unit so they're not just trying to pick guys. This is the unit that told me "we only take the best of the best" a couple years ago. 

I told both of them I wasn't signing anything unless I was guaranteed that slot on that unit as a flight medic. 

Shortcut to flight, also get my CCEMTP paid for, get some more income, a chane of scenery and pace, a résumé boost for TEMS and a chance to truly make a difference and serve this wonderful country we live in.

I've always said fire is an option but not one I really like, looked at a few third services and they look awesome but not in areas that I want to live in and I don't think I want to go to medical school so this seems like it's the perfect opportunity. Plus I'm young, athletic and single...exactly what the unit is looking for as far as longevity goes. I'm honestly thinking about doing it for the long haul. A NG retirement would be real nice and it'd be an awesome job...

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Clare (Mar 20, 2013)

Had to spend 30 minutes listening to a guy describe his sore testes which hurt when they moved around .... after excluding testicular torsion as a possibility I have come to the conclusion I am so glad girls do not have sticky outy bits that can get tangled in things or that move around and hurt


----------



## Hunter (Mar 20, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> You mean the sparks that are created by special effects? At least Robot Wars didn't have to fake the action.



They're either very very good special effects or actual result of a giant mechanical thing being hit by heavy robot fists. I don't think they could've fakes when a robot got cut in half also... Well they could've just doesn't seem likely to me.

And Even if the sparks are special effects the fights themselves seem very real.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 20, 2013)

Robb said:


> :lol:
> 
> In other news. I'm having a sit down with a couple guys from the National Guard MEDEVAC Unit here. Unless something changes sounds like I may be shipping off to basic in the next 12 -18 months or so. The unit just deployed so I've got a little time but I'm pretty set on it. Be a flight medic with one of if not the best non Special Forces MEDEVAC units in the military. Hopefully sometime in 2014 I'll be able to fulfill my dream of sitting with my legs hanging out the side of a Black Hawk flying fast an low.



Awesome. Maybe I will be that guy with a laryngoscope and all the fun drugs when you drop your patients off at base in a few years.  

Here is a fantastic blog about an Army CRNA's deployment as part of a FST. It gives you an idea of what happens once you drop those guys off. 
http://gotosleep2005.blogspot.com/


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 20, 2013)

It's fun looking at notes I wrote in 2011 about the site and seeing how we've grown since then.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 20, 2013)

Late call- but I made an extra $50 from it. Yeah money!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 20, 2013)

Chase said:


> Awesome. Maybe I will be that guy with a laryngoscope and all the fun drugs when you drop your patients off at base in a few years.
> 
> Here is a fantastic blog about an Army CRNA's deployment as part of a FST. It gives you an idea of what happens once you drop those guys off.
> http://gotosleep2005.blogspot.com/



That'd be pretty sweet. I'll be the guy with the awesome ride and a cool helmet


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 20, 2013)

Did you watch the Nat geo show, inside combat rescue? Just curious, they followed an evac unit around through their deployment. Pretty awesome show.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 20, 2013)

blittle said:


> Did you watch the Nat geo show, inside combat rescue? Just curious, they followed an evac unit around through their deployment. Pretty awesome show.



I have seen it. Definitely a cool show. Something I've been thinking about doing long before that show came out. Didn't help my cause though


----------



## Household6 (Mar 20, 2013)

blittle said:


> Did you watch the Nat geo show, inside combat rescue? Just curious, they followed an evac unit around through their deployment. Pretty awesome show.



I DVR it, my husband isn't able to tolerate watching it. I watch it when he's working or sleeping. I think it's alright, I'd be interested in purchasing a DVD of the show if it included more material. I spent a lot of time doing electronics for Sikorsky, makes me wonder if I've built any of those Pave Hawks in the show..


----------



## Aprz (Mar 20, 2013)

Heh, the company I applied to had 20 open EMT positions. Then it became 10. Now it's not even up there anymore. I am actually kinda sad since last time they called me 4 hours after I applied, and this time, I didn't even get an e-mail or phone call.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 20, 2013)

It's a pretty brutal show. Pretty awesome, too, though. I'm pretty sad it's on it's last episode, already.   
Our horse shoer (who's a firemedic, also) got me to watch it. We were tossing the idea around about the possibility of my enlisting for it, but I don't think I honestly could. 
On another note, I was just watching Alaskan State Troopers and the cop told this guy, "Let me see your hands"
Guy responds: "I am, my hand is up, I only have one!"
Cop: "You have two. I only see one, though. I need to see the other one up."
Bystander: "He has one. His arm was amputated."
I thought that was pretty funny.
It also took them like a good minute or so to figure out where to handcuff him.


----------



## Household6 (Mar 20, 2013)

How would you cuff a one armed man?


----------



## Aprz (Mar 20, 2013)

Household6 said:


> How would you cuff a one armed man?


Cuff it to his ankle, or instead of using a cuff, use a swathe.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 20, 2013)

They ended up handcuffing his arm to his belt. I'm not sure how it worked out, because they switched to the next deputy right after.
I'm sure he tried to slip his pants off, though.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 20, 2013)

Today was the day of firsts for me. First time I was first on the chest with a cpr patient, I've been involved in a handful of codes, but I was never the one to crack the ribs. It's an odd feeling. 

First time I saw a successful cardioversion, first time I saw a patient get paced, and first time I saw an active arterial bleed.


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 20, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Today was the day of firsts for me. First time I was first on the chest with a cpr patient, I've been involved in a handful of codes, but I was never the one to crack the ribs. It's an odd feeling.
> 
> First time I saw a successful cardioversion, first time I saw a patient get paced, and first time I saw an active arterial bleed.


You at county? Also


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 20, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Today was the day of firsts for me. First time I was first on the chest with a cpr patient, I've been involved in a handful of codes, but I was never the one to crack the ribs. It's an odd feeling.
> 
> First time I saw a successful cardioversion, first time I saw a patient get paced, and first time I saw an active arterial bleed.



How many of these were on the same pt? I'd guess at least cardioversion and pacing on the same.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 20, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> You at county? Also



Naw, Hemet Valley.



chaz90 said:


> How many of these were on the same pt? I'd guess at least cardioversion and pacing on the same.



None of them. All different patients. CPR started off as a respiratory patient who went into a PEA after we tubed her. I don't remember the exact history as I got pulled in in the middle of it and left before the end of it. 

The guy we cardioverted walked into the ER during that first code, complaining of chest pain x 6 hours. He was in a "stable" vtach. His BP was in the low 100s systolic, he was alert and oriented and seemed totally fine. The doc trialed 12mg of Adenosine and 20 of cardizem with no effect. We gave him 4mg of Versed and let it kick in, he looked like he was sleeping, but as we were charging up the monitor he picks his head up and starts counting the people in the room like The Count from Sesame Street right as we were delivering the shock. He converted right into a good Sinus Rhythm. 

The patient we paced was brought in by EMS with a pulse in the 20s. She had a BP in the 50s systolic but was also awake and oriented. The doc went straight to pacing and dopamine. With the Dopamine we were able to stop pacing her within just a couple minutes. 

And the arterial bleed was an old guy who fell while getting out of bed and knocked his head on the corner of a dresser. I thought the white t-shirt he was wearing was red until we got it off.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 20, 2013)

Cool stuff! Sounds like a more eventful day than I ever managed to find in an ED. Lots of "Edison Medicine" to go around.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 20, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Cool stuff! Sounds like a more eventful day than I ever managed to find in an ED. Lots of "Edison Medicine" to go around.



Haha, definitely. I'm starting to understand why they call this city "God's waiting room"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 20, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Haha, definitely. I'm starting to understand why they call this city "God's waiting room"


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 20, 2013)

firefite said:


>



Hahaha


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 20, 2013)

I will always remember Hemet as the location of my first intubation, and Adam was there to witness that milestone.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 21, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> You at county? Also



RCRMC?

Starting Monday, all your tubes are belong to me.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 21, 2013)

Robb said:


> :lol:
> sitting with my legs hanging out the side of a Black Hawk flying fast an low.





Robb said:


> That'd be pretty sweet. I'll be the guy with the awesome ride and a cool helmet



I am not ok with this. You are little. You will get hurt.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 21, 2013)

firefite said:


>









714>909.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 21, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> 714>909.



951/760 > 714 

I thought that was common knowledge


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 21, 2013)

firefite said:


> 951/760 > 714
> 
> I thought that was common knowledge




760 doesn't count... it's too large of an area. You can't compare Moron-o Valley to places like San Marcos.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 21, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> 760 doesn't count... it's too large of an area. You can't compare Moron-o Valley to places like San Marcos.



I don't live nor try to visit that area. I'm all in the east end of the county haha.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 21, 2013)

Don't forget the 909


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 21, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> 760 doesn't count... it's too large of an area. You can't compare Moron-o Valley to places like San Marcos.



Especially because San Marcos' restaurant row contains the best sushi bar in California


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 21, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Don't forget the 909



It's hard not to forget because its always on the news :rofl:


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 21, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Don't forget the 909



Quite literally the only place I've actually feared for my life while working


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 21, 2013)

That's true, I actually feel safe at work in Victorville more so than home in San Bernardino. Also, it's been level 0 every day up here, we've had to have Redlands and Rancho come up to help all the time.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 21, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> That's true, I actually feel safe at work in Victorville more so than home in San Bernardino. Also, it's been level 0 every day up here, we've had to have Redlands and Rancho come up to help all the time.



Happens with the smaller divisions. We've had the same stuff happen at my division. We are doing good tho. Currently expanding (adding more units). And rumor has it that we are going to be taking over old fire stations and staff them with 1-2 ALS ambulances. Plus we may be taking over a fire department on ALS transports (their city is broke).


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 21, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Especially because San Marcos' restaurant row contains the best sushi bar in California



They used to have a great Italian restaurant as well, but it went out of business. Fun bit of trivia, I worked a few summers at San Marcos 18 next door to restaurant row.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 21, 2013)

firefite said:


> Happens with the smaller divisions. We've had the same stuff happen at my division. We are doing good tho. Currently expanding (adding more units). And rumor has it that we are going to be taking over old fire stations and staff them with 1-2 ALS ambulances. Plus we may be taking over a fire department on ALS transports (their city is broke).



Also when you have 911 ALS units on bed delays that last up to 7 hours......I got alot of studying done needless to say.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 21, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Also when you have 911 ALS units on bed delays that last up to 7 hours......I got alot of studying done needless to say.



Ooh wow that's bad. In the 2 years I've worked I've been on bed delay less then 10 times. The longest delay was about 30 minutes.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice, it's a daily occurrence up here. We stock up on extra monitor batteries every day.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 21, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Nice, it's a daily occurrence up here. We stock up on extra monitor batteries every day.



Ouch :sad:

Rumor has it they are going to start having fines for having bed delays. It's only a rumor so take it with a grain of salt (riverside county only)


----------



## Clare (Mar 21, 2013)

My trend of seeing, hearing and/or dreaming about things and then they appear in some form in the near future appears to be continuing.

- There is that topic about the old lady with a cough from her ACE inhibitor, I remember learning that patients with ACE inhibitor cough are often put on angiotensin receptor blockers (-sartin) drugs, I had a lady today who was on a -sartin drug 

- I recently had this really vivid dream that I was pregnant and while idling at the checkout saw that they now have boxes of condoms about the impulse items (such as chocolate), I had a young lady today who was pregnant and said she didn't want it (I was also surprised to learn that voluntary abortion is not legal in New Zealand, not that I will be having a need for such services, I was still quite surprised)

- One of the January CCE topics was on abdominal, including AAA, so lo and behold I had a patient with a ? AAA that was later confirmed on U/S

Ew, and I don't mean to be horrible, but I had a really lovely girl a little bit older than me (29 or 30) who had a very nastily infected leg that was nasty, hot, red, painful and oozed stuff +++ and was all cellulitis'y and stunk, I mean reeked horrendously, yuck, yuck, yuck!!


----------



## Wheel (Mar 21, 2013)

Finished my last shift before the wedding, and it was brutal. I got like two hours of sleep (after only like ten in the last three days.) now it's time to wrap some last minute things up, pack, and have my final dance lesson before the rehearsal and bachelor party tomorrow. I'm freaking out a little.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 21, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Finished my last shift before the wedding, and it was brutal. I got like two hours of sleep (after only like ten in the last three days.) now it's time to wrap some last minute things up, pack, and have my final dance lesson before the rehearsal and bachelor party tomorrow. I'm freaking out a little.



Breathe! It will be the best day of your life so far. Unless you have a kid, because that probably was awesome. 

But anyway, things will go wrong just relax and have fun.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 21, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Finished my last shift before the wedding, and it was brutal. I got like two hours of sleep (after only like ten in the last three days.) now it's time to wrap some last minute things up, pack, and have my final dance lesson before the rehearsal and bachelor party tomorrow. I'm freaking out a little.



Not to worry, by the time the wedding comes, you will be so tired it will all be a blur anyway.


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 21, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> RCRMC?
> 
> Starting Monday, all your tubes are belong to me.




yes, and O'rlly?  I work on a Riv City Unit but we get pulled into MoVal everyday, so I will see you there if I knew who you were! RCRMC is worse than a zoo, people everywhere lol






Addrobo said:


> Also when you have 911 ALS units on bed delays that last up to 7 hours......I got alot of studying done needless to say.





Damn St Marys.

That is how we have been the last couple of months in Riverside. We will have up to 13! ALS units on bed delays at RCH. 





firefite said:


> Ouch :sad:
> 
> Rumor has it they are going to start having fines for having bed delays. It's only a rumor so take it with a grain of salt (riverside county only)



Ya, REMS has been pissed at the hospitals. I have witnessed a nasty phone call they were giving to a charge nurse because of the bed delays.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 21, 2013)

I love when outside hospitals get all worked up about moderately elevated labs. "We are sending over an emergent transfer with an elevated Troponin of 1.98" Oh, 1.98? I will have the ventilator and balloon pump ready to go. My STEMI patient's troponin was 329 s/p cath.

I also had the joy of putting a foley in a 400lb female patient. "Elbow deep" is a pretty accurate description. I need to invent a Glidescope Foley. I would be a millionaire.


----------



## FLdoc2011 (Mar 21, 2013)

Chase said:


> I love when outside hospitals get all worked up about moderately elevated labs. "We are sending over an emergent transfer with an elevated Troponin of 1.98" Oh, 1.98? I will have the ventilator and balloon pump ready to go. My STEMI patient's troponin was 329 s/p cath.
> 
> I also had the joy of putting a foley in a 400lb female patient. "Elbow deep" is a pretty accurate description. I need to invent a Glidescope Foley. I would be a millionaire.




http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00273Y8AQ/ref=mw_dp_img?is=l


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 21, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## DeepFreeze (Mar 21, 2013)

Just had a pt with the lisinopril (ace inhibitor allergic reaction). His tongue was huge. The medics that were dispatched with us never saw it before. It was insane. I hope it makes it to M+M rounds.


----------



## Spyro2500 (Mar 21, 2013)

*I wonder if this would be considered a bad day to get called out to!*

http://edmonton.ctvnews.ca/traffic-officials-investigating-massive-qe2-chain-reaction-crash-1.1205638


----------



## MissK (Mar 21, 2013)

DeepFreeze said:


> Just had a pt with the lisinopril (ace inhibitor allergic reaction). His tongue was huge. The medics that were dispatched with us never saw it before. It was insane. I hope it makes it to M+M rounds.



I had a pt like this yesterday. First time I've ever seen it as well.. only recognized it because I read an article on it not too long ago.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 22, 2013)

Isn't it an allergic-like reaction, but not exactly considered an allergic reaction? I think it was a build up of leukotriene (just like in people who are sensitivr to aspirin)... I think. Also the build up of bradykinin causes coughing. I am gonna look it up right now.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 22, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> yes, and O'rlly?  I work on a Riv City Unit but we get pulled into MoVal everyday, so I will see you there if I knew who you were! RCRMC is worse than a zoo, people everywhere lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was born at Victor Valley General in the hall thanks to bed delays.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 22, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Isn't it an allergic-like reaction, but not exactly considered an allergic reaction? I think it was a build up of leukotriene (just like in people who are sensitivr to aspirin)... I think. Also the build up of bradykinin causes coughing. I am gonna look it up right now.



The coughing is bradykinin build up. I remember reading recently that a prophylactic Zantac a week usually prevents the build up. 

A few months ago I had 3 patients pretty close together with angioedema. All were long time lisinopril users. First time in 12 years id seen it.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Mar 22, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Isn't it an allergic-like reaction, but not exactly considered an allergic reaction? I think it was a build up of leukotriene (just like in people who are sensitivr to aspirin)... I think. Also the build up of bradykinin causes coughing. I am gonna look it up right now.



The paramedics who were dispatched with us, tried Epi and Benadryl. Both didn't do much for the pt. His airway was okay, but it certainly was scary


----------



## Aprz (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeh, cause I don't think it's exactly an allergic reaction. The epinephrine would help if vasodilation and bronchoconstriction is a problem, and bendaryl for histamine, but I think the problem is a build up of something completely different, I just forget and cannot find it on the web right now.


----------



## exodus (Mar 22, 2013)

firefite said:


>



You....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 22, 2013)

exodus said:


> You....



Should I start running?


----------



## CANDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Is it just me, or is Tapatalk not working? It keeps making me try to log in, and then gives me this error:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 22, 2013)

albertaEMS said:


> Is it just me, or is Tapatalk not working? It keeps making me try to log in, and then gives me this error:



EMTlife was down for me for about an hour.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 23, 2013)

Same ^
Got 6 tubes of blood today from my venipuncture pt. Was pretty happy considering we only have 35 minutes. 
I really need to figure out how to not get so worked up about the draws, though. My hand always gets shaky right before a draw and shaky hand + 21 g needle in someone's arm= not good. You'd think after 24 successful sticks on 11 different patients I'd be over it, but nope :angry:
Worst part is trying to pull the vacutainer out. Always end up pulling the whole system, instead of just the tube...
Edit: It finally dawned on me today that I have 5 weeks before I graduate. It's insane


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 23, 2013)

Double post.
I'll make use of this post anyways. I'm starting to scan the ads for EMT positions when I graduate. What's the difference between an ED tech and a patient care tech? They both require EMT and the job ad doesn't really go in depth, so I'm confused.


----------



## BOSlife (Mar 23, 2013)

I can sympathize. Doing my first venipuncture tomorrow, was just checked off on the skill in my paramedic program. 

ED Tech and PCT are one in the same. Every hospital system has a different name for the employees who aren't nurses or doctors or any other  clearly defined allied health profession (CVT,Xray,phlebotomist,etc). Since EMTs and Paramedics have useful role in the ED with a wide skill set, we can fill in


----------



## Tigger (Mar 23, 2013)

BOSlife said:


> I can sympathize. Doing my first venipuncture tomorrow, was just checked off on the skill in my paramedic program.
> 
> ED Tech and PCT are one in the same. Every hospital system has a different name for the employees who aren't nurses or doctors or any other  clearly defined allied health profession (CVT,Xray,phlebotomist,etc). Since EMTs and Paramedics have useful role in the ED with a wide skill set, we can fill in



They are certainly not always one in the same. I've applied to both PCT and ED tech jobs within the same hospital. Here PCTs work on the floors and can be either CNAs or EMTs but ED techs are only EMTs. Call and ask if you're unsure and be aware that those jobs can be even more competitive than getting an ambulance gig.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 23, 2013)

Tigger said:


> They are certainly not always one in the same. I've applied to both PCT and ED tech jobs within the same hospital. Here PCTs work on the floors and can be either CNAs or EMTs but ED techs are only EMTs. Call and ask if you're unsure and be aware that those jobs can be even more competitive than getting an ambulance gig.


I can't get an ambo gig, though. That'd be my preference, but you can't work on one until your 21 in Az for insurance purposes. So, it's ER or nothing.
Er tech lists CNA or EMT certification as a requirement, so both have the same req's. 
Besides that, if either one of the two hospitals I'm looking at have openings, then I have references in both. My sister/ aunt are both respiratory therapists and have put in 10+ years at their hospitals, so I'm hoping that's my leg up  lol
Edit: only difference was the ER tech required CNA's that were applying to have 1 year experience.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 23, 2013)

40 mile transport to the closest appropriate hospital with a bariatric cardiac case, 12 nitro sprays and aspirin aboard, chest pain partially palliated by nitro, coming out of the sticks with dirt roads. Follow that up with patient remembering that his cardiologist is at the competing chain and the doctor getting pissed at me. Patient then dropped to 12 beats/min with LOC, nurses were still mad I brought him there, as was the md. If you dont want serious patients, dont run a ER.


----------



## Achilles (Mar 23, 2013)

*Back from vacation!*

Hey guys I'm back from vacation! Took some pics, 













If anyone would like information on plane tickets first class, just give me a shout


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 23, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 23, 2013)

Achilles said:


>



I like that one...gonna save it for future use.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 23, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> I like that one...gonna save it for future use.



As am I.


----------



## gw812 (Mar 23, 2013)

BOSlife said:


> I can sympathize. Doing my first venipuncture tomorrow, was just checked off on the skill in my paramedic program.
> 
> ED Tech and PCT are one in the same. Every hospital system has a different name for the employees who aren't nurses or doctors or any other  clearly defined allied health profession (CVT,Xray,phlebotomist,etc). Since EMTs and Paramedics have useful role in the ED with a wide skill set, we can fill in



Hey, if you start blowing them try this. Wise old medic taught me to poke, get the flash, then WAIT half a second to let the vein relax again. THEN advance the catheter. Makes it easier.


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Mar 23, 2013)

Okay my first post to this thread! I am a musician. I play RAWK guitar, love both kinds of music, Rock and Metal. I find that nothing is better therapy after a rough shift than grabbing a guitar, plugging in and shredding. Are there any other musicians here? I long to be in a band but I work 24 hour shifts and it is so hard to find a band that will put up with my wacky schedule. 


:beerchug:


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 23, 2013)

KingCountyMedic said:


> Okay my first post to this thread! I am a musician. I play RAWK guitar, love both kinds of music, Rock and Metal. I find that nothing is better therapy after a rough shift than grabbing a guitar, plugging in and shredding. Are there any other musicians here? I long to be in a band but I work 24 hour shifts and it is so hard to find a band that will put up with my wacky schedule.
> 
> 
> :beerchug:


I used to play. Haven't played anything in years. I'm really good with instruments, just never dedicated myself to them long enough. Grew up playing piano, was damn good at that. Still alright, but rusty, lol.
Picked up the guitar, was decent. I started mixing music for a while on the comp not too long ago and was terrible  Lol.


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 24, 2013)

gw812 said:


> Hey, if you start blowing them try this. Wise old medic taught me to poke, get the flash, then WAIT half a second to let the vein relax again. THEN advance the catheter. Makes it easier.



I'll have to try that. Its been about a year and a half since I've tried to put an IV catheter into an animal, and I just got a new job where it will need to be done quite frequently.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 24, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> I'll have to try that. Its been about a year and a half since I've tried to put an IV catheter into an animal, and I just got a new job where it will need to be done quite frequently.



As an aside to that, I recently saw a procedure performed on a horse, and man did that IV blow my mind! Obviously an animal that large needs proportionally large access, but I still didn't quite expect the 6" long 10G catheter the vet got in there.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 24, 2013)

What's the flash you're talking about (never seen an IV dine up close)? Like the little bit of blood that fills the line for a butterfly VP? Is that what's considered a flash? Jw


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 24, 2013)

blittle said:


> What's the flash you're talking about (never seen an IV dine up close)? Like the little bit of blood that fills the line for a butterfly VP? Is that what's considered a flash? Jw



Some brands of IV Caths have a little "tube" inside that fills with blood to show the medic that he/she hit the vein.


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 24, 2013)

blittle said:


> What's the flash you're talking about (never seen an IV dine up close)? Like the little bit of blood that fills the line for a butterfly VP? Is that what's considered a flash? Jw



At the base of the needle there is a chamber . When blood travels through the needle it fills the chamber. That is the flash.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ahh, so it is like the butterfly. That's the only reason I like butterflys lol. I was just checking to see if it was the same, I've never heard anyone call it that.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 24, 2013)

I know Jager bombs are a bad idea, but does that ever stop me? Nope.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 24, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I know Jager bombs are a bad idea, but does that ever stop me? Nope.
> 
> View attachment 1486



Heineken too?


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 24, 2013)

Shiners are never a bad decision.


----------



## Clare (Mar 25, 2013)

I have discovered the awesomeness that is waffle cone ice cream, it's like diabetes in a cone with chocolate sauce! non nom nom 

Sadly, it is only on the menu at McDeath for 2 weeks


----------



## sperry (Mar 25, 2013)

Clare said:


> I have discovered the awesomeness that is waffle cone ice cream, it's like diabetes in a cone with chocolate sauce! non nom nom
> 
> Sadly, it is only on the menu at McDeath for 2 weeks




Waffle cones are better when they make them right in front of you. McDeath can't compare.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 25, 2013)

long week...stabbings, chest pain, asthma, asthma with gi bleed, diabetic hypothermia, ending with a full arrest. King LT rocks, btw.


----------



## CANDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

Clare said:


> I have discovered the awesomeness that is waffle cone ice cream, it's like diabetes in a cone with chocolate sauce! non nom nom
> 
> Sadly, it is only on the menu at McDeath for 2 weeks



They had it here in Canada a while ago, and they called it Drumstick ice cream.

So. Damn. Good.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 25, 2013)

Got my clutch for the Landcruiser in the mail today  
And my sister set me up with a potential job at her ED. They have a tech leaving on deployment in early June, which is perfect because I graduate like 10 days before.
Damn good day today, but i still have to get through meeting my girlfriends parents in half an hour, haha


----------



## Tigger (Mar 25, 2013)

Got me a new job today with a rural service that runs 2-3 ALS ambulances and a community paramedic program. Never had an interview go better, I am ecstatic right now!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 26, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Got me a new job today with a rural service that runs 2-3 ALS ambulances and a community paramedic program. Never had an interview go better, I am ecstatic right now!



Congrats dude! That's awesome.

I'm really looking forward to seeing how our CHP program works out. We've already implemented protocols to bypass the ER for psych and ETOH calls that can be triaged to the county psychiatric facility or the detox center. Hopefully this time next year we'll also be able to triage and transport to Urgent Cares. That's the plan at least.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 26, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Got me a new job today with a rural service that runs 2-3 ALS ambulances and a community paramedic program. Never had an interview go better, I am ecstatic right now!



Congratulations! If you don't mind me asking, is this still near Colorado Springs? I just moved away from Colorado and am curious.


----------



## Meursault (Mar 26, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Got me a new job today with a rural service that runs 2-3 ALS ambulances and a community paramedic program. Never had an interview go better, I am ecstatic right now!



Congratulations! Please let me know if there's some hope for community paramedicine.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 26, 2013)

blittle said:


> Got my clutch for the Landcruiser in the mail today
> And my sister set me up with a potential job at her ED. They have a tech leaving on deployment in early June, which is perfect because I graduate like 10 days before.
> Damn good day today, but i still have to get through meeting my girlfriends parents in half an hour, haha



Land Cruiser? What year?

I have a somewhat built 80 series.


----------



## Clare (Mar 26, 2013)

If all goes well I might get a chance to change to the shift I want, excellent!


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 26, 2013)

As of today I have completed 115 hours of training and CEUs this year and it's only March. And that doesn't even include the 60 hours of my critical care orientation. I feel like I am in school all over again.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 26, 2013)

After 3 months with a regular partner I have a newbie partner today. Now I get it. 

How is he going to know which Keurig coffee I want at the good hospitals?


----------



## Clare (Mar 26, 2013)

You know that old saying that about give with one hand, take with the other

Yeah, that, simultaneously.  

I like the unexpected, its a huge part of why I love my job ... I don't like it when unexpected things happen to me! 

Life huh?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 26, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> After 3 months with a regular partner I have a newbie partner today. Now I get it.
> 
> How is he going to know which Keurig coffee I want at the good hospitals?



Just have him bring you one of each then dump the wrong choices down his pants. He'll learn up quick like.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 26, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just have him bring you one of each then dump the wrong choices down his pants. He'll learn up quick like.



You... I like you.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 26, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Land Cruiser? What year?
> 
> I have a somewhat built 80 series.


Its an 84. Bought it like 2 weeks ago. Haven't really been able to do anything with it, as far as driving it, been working on getting it running well. Did a top end rebuild, a second battery system for the lights, working on the clutch now. Then it's time for a bigger lift and wheels.
I remembered someone had one, just couldn't remember who, lol. 
And congrats Tigger!


----------



## Household6 (Mar 26, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> After 3 months with a regular partner I have a newbie partner today. Now I get it.
> 
> How is he going to know which Keurig coffee I want at the good hospitals?



O- Olfactory.. Does the selection have an appealing smell
P- Palate.. The Greenhorn should be able to taste the difference between organic and free trade
Q- Quality (obviously).. Green Mountain is superior to Doughnut House.
R- Roast.. Light, medium, or Bold?
S- Solids (also referred to as "Body") Non-soluable and non-volatile are tasteless and provide body
T- Temperature.. All coffees should be NO LESS than 187 degrees F.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 26, 2013)

blittle said:


> Its an 84. Bought it like 2 weeks ago. Haven't really been able to do anything with it, as far as driving it, been working on getting it running well. Did a top end rebuild, a second battery system for the lights, working on the clutch now. Then it's time for a bigger lift and wheels.
> I remembered someone had one, just couldn't remember who, lol.
> And congrats Tigger!



Sounds nice so far. Feels great to do the work yourself too. 

Those 60 series are great trucks. Simple, lots of room. I almost bought one a few years ago that was on 37s, air lockers, cut/turned front axle and other goodie.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm liking it so far, but it only got driven a few miles, because it was running pretty rough. Definitely enough seating 
As of now it's just a shackle lift with 31" BFG tires. I'm doing 4 inches suspension and going for 33's- possibly 35's. It's going to be a DD, so I'm thinking smaller tires would be a bit better. 
I'm ready to get it done, though, lol. Been carless for 2 weeks and driving my stepdad's 2500 HD Silverado with the diesel motor is killing me, haha.
Edit: I'll throw on a pic


----------



## Tigger (Mar 26, 2013)

Robb said:


> Congrats dude! That's awesome.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to seeing how our CHP program works out. We've already implemented protocols to bypass the ER for psych and ETOH calls that can be triaged to the county psychiatric facility or the detox center. Hopefully this time next year we'll also be able to triage and transport to Urgent Cares. That's the plan at least.





Meursault said:


> Congratulations! Please let me know if there's some hope for community paramedicine.



I am quite excited. A big part of my interview turned into a discussion about preventative care and community paramedicine so I'm hoping that's indicative of their culture.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 26, 2013)

It’s my first night with ImageTrend. We'll see how this goes. We're doing dual reports until April 1st on both the old state software and ImageTrend, then we're on ImageTrend exclusively. 

I like it so far... but I'm glad I've only got tonight and tomorrow night until I'm off for a week. Creating two charts for each call sucks.


----------



## Achilles (Mar 26, 2013)

Look what I found today 




Pretty sure I would never use this.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 26, 2013)

Physio kindly added that CPR metronome button to the LP15.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 26, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just have him bring you one of each then dump the wrong choices down his pants. He'll learn up quick like.



Stop giving our members the CL Training Tips...:rofl:


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Got kneed in the back of the head by a postictal patient while trying to start a line today when the fire guys applying the leg restraints lost their grip.  I lost consciousness for a couple seconds I think. Got a mild concussion. I've got a pretty bad headache and some transient tinnitus. 

That's one way to get out of a ride along I suppose.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 26, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Stop giving our members the CL Training Tips...:rofl:



At least you let me brew the small cups ....


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 26, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Got me a new job today with a rural service that runs 2-3 ALS ambulances and a community paramedic program. Never had an interview go better, I am ecstatic right now!



Cool congrats and good luck.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey all... just a note to let you all know that I just changed my user name from *n7lxi* to *DEmedic*. 
That is all.

Please return to you regularly scheduled nondirectional stuff...


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 26, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Hey all... just a note to let you all know that I just changed my user name from *n7lxi* to *DEmedic*.
> That is all.
> 
> Please return to you regularly scheduled nondirectional stuff...



I thought there was another DE medic here until I saw the red.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 27, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Hey all... just a note to let you all know that I just changed my user name from *n7lxi* to *DEmedic*.
> That is all.
> 
> Please return to you regularly scheduled nondirectional stuff...



How weird, I was just about to change my name to n7lxi. Now that the name choice is open....


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 27, 2013)

8mg Dilaudid q3... I wonder why we had to give you Narcan


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 27, 2013)

It's currently 44° in southwest Florida, at the end of March.  This is not right.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 27, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> It's currently 44° in southwest Florida, at the end of March.  This is not right.



48 here in south east, I love the cold.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 27, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> It's currently 44° in southwest Florida, at the end of March.  This is not right.



Indy just got about 10 inches of snow. I'll trade weather with you.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 27, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> Indy just got about 10 inches of snow. I'll trade weather with you.



Trade me trade me trade me!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 27, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> It's currently 44° in southwest Florida, at the end of March.  This is not right.



Ill gladly take my 70-80 degree weather in Cali


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 27, 2013)

What is this snow, you speak of? I've never heard of such a thing in Arizona... (I legitimately have never seen snow)
Edit: Save for the one time in snowed in Glendale, but I was like 3.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 27, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Got kneed in the back of the head by a postictal patient while trying to start a line today when the fire guys applying the leg restraints lost their grip.  I lost consciousness for a couple seconds I think. Got a mild concussion. I've got a pretty bad headache and some transient tinnitus.
> 
> That's one way to get out of a ride along I suppose.




I like to pull their arms up, isolates the limb. Postictals are hard, since they dont really know whats going on.


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 27, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> It's currently 44° in southwest Florida, at the end of March.  This is not right.



Where I am its 43° and we're due to get snow tonight. I'd be happy to trade.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 27, 2013)

I am so frustrated and disappointed with everything right now.


----------



## Rhonda (Mar 27, 2013)

Just transported to a very sketchy Assisted living facility/ group home or whatever you choose to call it but at least the food smelled delicious. I hate IFT/ILS days :glare:


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 27, 2013)

Emergent stroke transfer right as we logged on had me complaining. 

But we dodged a vent transfer call down to the border. I won't complain anymore 

And I have 2 super cool and cute partners for the night. This is gonna be a great shift


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> Trade me trade me trade me!



You can have it!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 27, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Emergent stroke transfer right as we logged on had me complaining.
> 
> But we dodged a vent transfer call down to the border. I won't complain anymore
> 
> And I have 2 super cool and cute partners for the night. This is gonna be a great shift



It's terrible to say but I get things from fire a lot easier with the last two partners I've had. Just have them ask hahaha.

As for postictal patients, sorry to hear that. I always sit in the CPR chair and pin their right arm with my left knee under their forearm and right knee over their wrist. Not leveraging on the joint and it holds their arm steady. 

With that said, I usually just let them wake up and AMA them or at least until they aren't fighting anymore.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 27, 2013)

blittle said:


> I'm liking it so far, but it only got driven a few miles, because it was running pretty rough. Definitely enough seating
> As of now it's just a shackle lift with 31" BFG tires. I'm doing 4 inches suspension and going for 33's- possibly 35's. It's going to be a DD, so I'm thinking smaller tires would be a bit better.
> I'm ready to get it done, though, lol. Been carless for 2 weeks and driving my stepdad's 2500 HD Silverado with the diesel motor is killing me, haha.
> Edit: I'll throw on a pic



If its a DD go for the 33s. 35s will be a definite regear for the diffs. Some would say 33s are but you can get away with it with the manual transmission and being able to shift yourself. 

Looks clean. Ill have a 60 one day. 

This is mine from our last wheeling trip.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 27, 2013)

Picked up my wedding dress today! *Squee!*


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 27, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> And I have 2 super cool and cute partners for the night. This is gonna be a great shift


Hook a brother up lol.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 27, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Hook a brother up lol.



I think they're both taken lol


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 27, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> I think they're both taken lol



Story of my life lol


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 27, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Story of my life lol



I know that feeling.


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 28, 2013)

I hate it when I find a cut on myself and don't remember how it got there. 

I was typing up a report for a call, and noticed my thumb hurt when ever I hit the space bar. I look at my thumb and see a small cut on the end of it. The other EMT with me asks if I hurt it. I said yes, but I don't think it happened on the call. Then I notice the two marks on my thumb-nail and it hits me. One of my dad's pet rats had nipped me on the thumb when I had startled her earlier tonight. At least she's learning not to bite so hard that she draws blood.

Now I don't blame her. I should have 'announced' myself to her before reaching into her cage. She has poor eyesight (worse than a 'normal' rat's eyes) and her whiskers are so short they're practically useless because of her fur type. She also spent too long in an over-crowded animal shelter without enough attention before the rescue we adopted her from got her out of there and started working with her. She has made progress since we brought her home just over a month ago, but she is still timid and startles easily.


----------



## Clare (Mar 28, 2013)

Watching The Simpsons online and it reminds me of how when I was a kid almost every kid at school (this was 1993 ish) got banned from watching them at some point because all used to talk back and imitate particularly Bart and Homer lots, anybody else do that?



katgrl2003 said:


> Picked up my wedding dress today! *Squee!*



Hahaha, squee, sounds like some sort of chocolate candy bar or something, mmm chocolate would be pretty awesome right now, I don't feel so awesome, y'know ... 

I bet you are excited, so, is it pretty, gonna show any pictures? .... 

I am waiting for my friend to ask me to be in their wedding party, ugh, I don't like getting dressed up, a t shirt and jeans probably ain't gonna cut it right?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 28, 2013)

150 clinical hours scheduled in April. 16 clinicals in the hospital and I am done. 

Then from May to the Middle of June I have 21 12 hour ALS rides to do. So roughly 3.5ish a week. Plus full time Pre nursing reqs, and a full time job.

Good bye EMT LIFE. I will have no life. 

I see the light! And it's bright! And I'm gonna become a damn paramedic even if it kills me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Anjel said:


> 150 clinical hours scheduled in April. 16 clinicals in the hospital and I am done.
> 
> Then from May to the Middle of June I have 21 12 hour ALS rides to do. So roughly 3.5ish a week. Plus full time Pre nursing reqs, and a full time job.
> 
> ...



That's not a lot of hospital time or ride time. The medic program I'm starting (hopefully next year) is 25 24 hour shifts or 50 12 hour shifts. We have about the same amount of clinical hours at 164.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 28, 2013)

I've done previous hospital time. That what I have left.

200 in the ER
32 in the ICU or CCU
16 in the OR or 5 tubes
8 in Labor and delivery

And then 250 on the ambulance.

You have to have 50 prehospital calls where you are lead medic. 

20 adults
10 peds
20 chest pains, abdominal pain
Seizure 

And a bunch of other case studies. If you don't get 50 calls in your 250 hours you have to ride more.


----------



## Clare (Mar 28, 2013)

1,200 practical hours here; things like rest home, medical centre, ED, CCU, ICU, ambulance (all levels).  In third year we basically get assigned to a roster with ICP being mentored and expected to make clinical decisions first-up while being heavily audited; we keep a logbook across all 3 years and have to explain and research rationale, record procedures and drug administrations, do case studies, link everything back to pathology etc ... it can get pretty intense.

Just got done watching a Simpsons episode where Homer and Marge's plans for sex fails and they are like "we'll just wait until the kids are asleep and have sex in the car" ... bwahahahaha! I don't know why people are in a hurry to get married


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I've done previous hospital time. That what I have left.
> 
> 200 in the ER
> 32 in the ICU or CCU
> ...



No way in heck we could have medic students riding out until they got 10 peds calls. To date I've only had like 7 peds calls and I've been working for 2 years on the ambulance haha. 

We got a whole bunch of older people and not soo many kids.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 28, 2013)

firefite said:


> No way in heck we could have medic students riding out until they got 10 peds calls. To date I've only had like 7 peds calls and I've been working for 2 years on the ambulance haha.
> 
> We got a whole bunch of older people and not soo many kids.



I've had 3 peds this week at work lol


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 28, 2013)

Playing Pandemic with my wife. She started a mild insomnia bacteria in Argentina and handily wiped out humanity. I started hemorrhagic flu in France and was stymied by Canada stubbornly resisting the Walking Dead Combo of total organ failure, insanity and projectile vomit. The cast of Degrassi and Bryan Adams inheirit the world.:sad:


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 28, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Playing Pandemic with my wife. She started a mild insomnia bacteria in Argentina and handily wiped out humanity. I started hemorrhagic flu in France and was stymied by Canada stubbornly resisting the Walking Dead Combo of total organ failure, insanity and projectile vomit. The cast of Degrassi and Bryan Adams inheirit the world.:sad:



That's pretty good, eh?


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 28, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Playing Pandemic with my wife. She started a mild insomnia bacteria in Argentina and handily wiped out humanity. I started hemorrhagic flu in France and was stymied by Canada stubbornly resisting the Walking Dead Combo of total organ failure, insanity and projectile vomit. The cast of Degrassi and Bryan Adams inheirit the world.:sad:




Have you tried Pandemic 2?


----------



## CANDawg (Mar 28, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Playing Pandemic with my wife. She started a mild insomnia bacteria in Argentina and handily wiped out humanity. I started hemorrhagic flu in France and was stymied by Canada stubbornly resisting the Walking Dead Combo of total organ failure, insanity and projectile vomit. The cast of Degrassi and Bryan Adams inheirit the world.:sad:



We're a tough breed.


----------



## WyoMedic (Mar 28, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I've done previous hospital time. That what I have left.
> 
> 200 in the ER
> 32 in the ICU or CCU
> ...




I ended up having to do a little more ED time to get the rest of the peds required for my medic program. More parents these days just scoop their kids up and haul some tail to the hospital.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 28, 2013)

Huge difference in rural vs urban EMS. It's very strange not being the only medic on scene and considered a 'transport' medic


----------



## MassEMT-B (Mar 28, 2013)

Ugh, I'm pretty sure I have the norovirus. I hate my life . This is not going to be fun.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Robb said:


> It's terrible to say but I get things from fire a lot easier with the last two partners I've had. Just have them ask hahaha.
> 
> As for postictal patients, sorry to hear that. I always sit in the CPR chair and pin their right arm with my left knee under their forearm and right knee over their wrist. Not leveraging on the joint and it holds their arm steady.
> 
> With that said, I usually just let them wake up and AMA them or at least until they aren't fighting anymore.



If it was my call I would have just gone with some IM or IN midazolam - because she was combative - and a nice quiet environment with her mom to reassure her.  But fire knows best and they wanted to hold her down get a line on her 

My limb was stabilized and I was getting ready to drop the line in when someone on the leg lost their grip and I took the knee to the back of the head. 

God, I can't wait to have my own rig.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 28, 2013)

MassEMT-B said:


> Ugh, I'm pretty sure I have the norovirus. I hate my life . This is not going to be fun.



Not the one you want...let me know if you get paranoid.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Anjel said:


> 150 clinical hours scheduled in April. 16 clinicals in the hospital and I am done.
> 
> Then from May to the Middle of June I have 21 12 hour ALS rides to do. So roughly 3.5ish a week. Plus full time Pre nursing reqs, and a full time job.
> 
> ...



*raises weary head from desk and with hoarse voice says*

"No sympathy whatsoever"

*head thumps back down onto desk*


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2013)

Boo on subpoenas.

Really couldn't give me more notice than 6 days?


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 29, 2013)

Robb said:


> Boo on subpoenas.
> 
> Really couldn't give me more notice than 6 days?




Could be worse...

http://www.kevinmd.com/blog/2013/03/malpractice-win-doctors-feels-great-loss.html


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 29, 2013)

Robb said:


> Boo on subpoenas.
> 
> Really couldn't give me more notice than 6 days?



One of your calls?


----------



## Tigger (Mar 29, 2013)

No matter where I go the VA follows me everywhere. 200 mile roundtrip transfer to Denver for my second call. 

On the upside I hit my first IV in a moving ambulance (on dirt roads no less) on my first call! And for saying this I'll probably miss my next 4747382 attempts.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> One of your calls?



Yea. Pulled the chart today, I remember this call pretty vividly. Good chart too so I'm not worried about it. From what I'm told by a couple guys that have had similar calls they never even went to court, all been plea bargains.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 29, 2013)

Robb said:


> Yea. Pulled the chart today, I remember this call pretty vividly. Good chart too so I'm not worried about it. From what I'm told by a couple guys that have had similar calls they never even went to court, all been plea bargains.



I've only been called to court once, and it was pled out. Interesting thing was, I would have been going as a victim, because the guy kicked me on scene in front of a bunch of cops.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 29, 2013)

Not impressed with .38 Special.
GCS 15 CAOx4, 1 gsw left posterior shoulder, bullet ended up outside of rib cage over 5th rib. no other injury. complained of pain, swollen left pectoral, pain on breathing. vs slightly tachy and hypertensive. slow bleed, maybe 250mls total. lungs clear and equal in all fields bilaterally, sinus tach and good capno, normal tidal volume and workvof breathing.

Trauma dressing per smart, right IV access per smart, cspine per protocol, emergent per protocol. The fire basic recruit I took was pretty receptive, understood why no O2, chest dart or panic. Contained all blood in the halo seal. good call.


----------



## Clare (Mar 29, 2013)

Had a very interesting patient today 

Hurt his leg, OK, nothing major right? Next minute, like literally, had a cardiac arrest and died.  Let me check my H's and T's ... hypoxia, hypo/hyperkalaemia, hypovolaemia, nope, hurt leg ain't there?

Guess it wasn't Good Friday for him huh? 

I know, I know, I am so going to hell for taking the piss out of a dead guy but still.


----------



## SSwain (Mar 29, 2013)

Still not able to function properly. My back is getting better, but still hurts like a mother....
I was off all last week from my full time job, and this will be the 2nd weekend without working my EMS job. 

I did get to drive on Wednesday afternoon. We had an EMS meeting and in the middle of it, a call came in for a MVA...5 people injured.

We had enough personell on to cover both our ambulances and had assistance from a neighboring department.

All 5 got transported... one by flight.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 29, 2013)

Clare said:


> Had a very interesting patient today
> 
> Hurt his leg, OK, nothing major right? Next minute, like literally, had a cardiac arrest and died.  Let me check my H's and T's ... hypoxia, hypo/hyperkalaemia, hypovolaemia, nope, hurt leg ain't there?
> 
> ...



Had he recently hurt his leg, or had it been a while? I don't know, maybe a big saddle PE. Sure sounds weird though. That kind of patient suddenly coding in front of me would definitely give me pause for a moment.


----------



## Clare (Mar 29, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Had he recently hurt his leg, or had it been a while? I don't know, maybe a big saddle PE. Sure sounds weird though. That kind of patient suddenly coding in front of me would definitely give me pause for a moment.



I think the two are perhaps a coincidence; that the hurting his leg is not related but rather just happens to have preceded the cardiac arrest; a confounding red herring of sorts.

I thought perhaps DVT > PE scenario but I do not recall him having a history of anything that would predispose him such, well he had HTN, but everybody and their damn dog has HTN now-a-days so .... who knows.  

He was DNR though so he wasn't resuscitated.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 29, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Not impressed with .38 Special.


I don't know of a hand gun round I'd go into a fight I knew about before hand I'd choose. Unfortunately the attire required to conceal an M4 is usually not acceptable outside the S&M subculture.....h34r:

Somehow ended up reading some anti-vax stuff today. Makes me want to scream.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> I've only been called to court once, and it was pled out. Interesting thing was, I would have been going as a victim, because the guy kicked me on scene in front of a bunch of cops.



Same story here. DA called and said he pled guilty and I didn't have to appear.

Similar circumstance, homeboy faked a seizure after being removed from a public business then decided to haul off and hit me in the face in front of PD.

Have fun in prison señor! The DA's office here doesn't fool around with it, there's been a fair amount of violent crimes committed against EMS personnel here.


----------



## SSwain (Mar 29, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Not impressed with .38 Special.



The .38 Special was introduced in 1898 as an improvement over the .38 Long Colt which, as a military service cartridge, was found to have inadequate stopping power against the frenzied charges of Moro warriors during the Philippine-American War.

The .45 ACP cartridge was designed by John Browning of Colt, but the most influential person in selecting the cartridge was Army Ordnance member Gen. John T. Thompson. Thompson insisted on a real "man stopper" pistol, following the poor showing of the Army's .38 Long Colt pistols during the Philippine-American War (1899–1902).

Thus the .45 ACP round was adopted by the US Military in 1911 to be used in the M1911 pistol.

I am a 1911 man myself, however, I do carry a  titanium framed .38 revolver as my lightweight concealed carry choice.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Not impressed with .38 Special.
> GCS 15 CAOx4, 1 gsw left posterior shoulder, bullet ended up outside of rib cage over 5th rib. no other injury. complained of pain, swollen left pectoral, pain on breathing. vs slightly tachy and hypertensive. slow bleed, maybe 250mls total. lungs clear and equal in all fields bilaterally, sinus tach and good capno, normal tidal volume and workvof breathing.
> 
> Trauma dressing per smart, right IV access per smart, cspine per protocol, emergent per protocol. The fire basic recruit I took was pretty receptive, understood why no O2, chest dart or panic. Contained all blood in the halo seal. good call.



Shot placement, man.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 29, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Shot placement, man.



Yep. I prefer a gun with less of a kick (insert joke here). It's much easier to keep on your target which means more rounds in your target.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 29, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> I don't know of a hand gun round I'd go into a fight I knew about before hand I'd choose. Unfortunately the attire required to conceal an M4 is usually not acceptable outside the S&M subculture.....h34r:
> 
> Somehow ended up reading some anti-vax stuff today. Makes me want to scream.




Anti-vax = retarded. They actively put us at risk for their own complete stupidity, and their kids...yeah, anti-vaccination people. Guess what? Autism wasnt a problem in 1890 because most of the research into child health was focused on your baby not coughpooping to death.

I like shooting .38 Special, but I I also prefer .45. .38 in sufficient quantities is probably all right.


----------



## AzValley (Mar 29, 2013)

I love my Springfield XDM 4.5 9mm.  Holds 20 rounds and is rock solid reliable.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 29, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Unfortunately the attire required to conceal an M4 is usually not acceptable outside the S&M subculture.....h34r:




...good thing that isn't a problem for you.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 29, 2013)

SSwain said:


> The .38 Special was introduced in 1898 as an improvement over the .38 Long Colt which, as a military service cartridge, was found to have inadequate stopping power against the frenzied charges of Moro warriors during the Philippine-American War.
> 
> The .45 ACP cartridge was designed by John Browning of Colt, but the most influential person in selecting the cartridge was Army Ordnance member Gen. John T. Thompson. Thompson insisted on a real "man stopper" pistol, following the poor showing of the Army's .38 Long Colt pistols during the Philippine-American War (1899–1902).
> 
> ...


And then Col. Cooper developed my favorite round...


----------



## AzValley (Mar 29, 2013)

some may think that is over kill, but not me :wacko:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 29, 2013)

AzValley said:


> some may think that is over kill, but not me :wacko:


----------



## AzValley (Mar 29, 2013)

That is an awesome quote, love it!


----------



## Clare (Mar 30, 2013)

Got a call about a woman with shoulder pain 

She was visiting from Fiji and had a very Indian sounding name.

Hmm ... Clare-voyant thinks perhaps it could be MI.

Big anterior MI on ECG, very crook, status 1, going for urgent angio +/- PCI

I was impressed with myself, talk about diagnostic skills


----------



## Hunter (Mar 30, 2013)

Clare said:


> Got a call about a woman with shoulder pain
> 
> She was visiting from Fiji and had a very Indian sounding name.
> 
> ...



Instincts ftw o.o


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 30, 2013)

11 hours in, 12 calls, 16 patients, 11 transports. One forced-by-protocol STEMI activation, a cardiac arrest with ROSC, an auto v. ped and I'm over it. I don't want to play anymore. 

Lots of beer in the cards tonight. If I ever get out from under this mountain of ePCRs.


----------



## Boogster (Mar 31, 2013)

I would like to commend all of you for keeping this thread alive since 2008.

/applause


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 31, 2013)

Robb said:


> 11 hours in, 12 calls, 16 patients, 11 transports. One forced-by-protocol STEMI activation, a cardiac arrest with ROSC, an auto v. ped and I'm over it. I don't want to play anymore.
> 
> Lots of beer in the cards tonight. If I ever get out from under this mountain of ePCRs.



And I thought I was doing good with a code stoke an RSI, and converting SVT with adenosine.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 31, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And I thought I was doing good with a code stoke an RSI, and converting SVT with adenosine.


RSI, that's cool.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 31, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And I thought I was doing good with a code stoke an RSI, and converting SVT with adenosine.



That's still a pretty busy day. 

The STEMI activation wasn't a STEMI and I knew it but I didn't have any other choice. With that said, she was definitely sick, AF with RVR in the 170s-180s + a LBBB. Made for an interesting 12-lead and the monitor REALLY didn't like it.

Cardiac arrest went from asystole to sinus with a bp of 100/60 and maintained it all the way to the ER with one round of epi.

Ended the night with a "priority 1 stabbing to the head". Dispatch was way cooler than the call actually was but I did get to watch PD stack up and clear a house while we were there so I can't complain too much. 

Still have yet to ever give someone adenosine. Always asymptomatic and convert with fluids or vagals. 

Have to work in 7 hours but can't turn my brain off after today.


----------



## Clare (Mar 31, 2013)

In the last 2 weeks I have had two patients with BGL in excess of like 20 mmol/l (400 mg/dl); one of which has HONK (or HHNK or whatever it is) and the other who had DKA

People, you got to learn to either eat better to not get diabetes in the first place, or control their diabetes better!


----------



## AzValley (Mar 31, 2013)

Clare said:


> In the last 2 weeks I have had two patients with BGL in excess of like 20 mmol/l (400 mg/dl); one of which has HONK (or HHNK or whatever it is) and the other who had DKA
> 
> People, you got to learn to either eat better to not get diabetes in the first place, or control their diabetes better!



I find these type of people are in extreme denial


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 31, 2013)

Robb said:


> The STEMI activation wasn't a STEMI and I knew it but I didn't have any other choice. With that said, she was definitely sick, AF with RVR in the 170s-180s + a LBBB. Made for an interesting 12-lead and the monitor REALLY didn't like it.



I'm confused. It wasn't a STEMI but you had to call a STEMI activation? What's that all about? Do you call a STEMI on all LBBB?


----------



## Aidey (Mar 31, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I'm confused. It wasn't a STEMI but you had to call a STEMI activation? What's that all about? Do you call a STEMI on all LBBB?



In a lot of places if the 12 lead print out says "ACUTE MI SUSPECTED" or "MEETS STEMI CRITERIA" the medics are required to activate, even if they can tell the print out is wrong. I suspect that is the issue here.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 31, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I'm confused. It wasn't a STEMI but you had to call a STEMI activation? What's that all about? Do you call a STEMI on all LBBB?



Aidey is close. We used to have to activate if the monitor called it an MI but that just changed with our last protocol revision. 

The monitor did call this lady's rhythm an MI too.

It was the LBBB that forced my hand. New/presumed new LBBB plus "ACS" symptoms equals a mandatory activation. She was a terrible historian, nothing in her massive H&P about a BBB and the PA ad RN at the facility said she didn't have one...I called it, gave the charge RN her name and she pulled an old ECG and they cancelled right as we arrived at the ER. 

It was an ugly rhythm and she didn't look so hot either. Almost looked like VT. Fast, wide and really regular for AF.

It's not a fun thing to do but the cardiology teams here are really cool and very pro-EMS so they understand our hands are tied sometimes.

Got to talk to a doc about the Impella yesterday too. That thing is fascinating! Gonna make balloon pumps obsolete I think.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter!


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm so excited and I do not know how to react. ^_^ Somehow, it's nice and cool, but also it makes me a little afraid after my long time off because of my accidents and Rehab. 
I got a letter with an answer of an employer. I got a job interview appointment. Oh I hope so that it goes well.:unsure:

Happy Easter !!!!


----------



## Boogster (Mar 31, 2013)

Rettsani said:


> I'm so excited and I do not know how to react. ^_^ Somehow, it's nice and cool, but also it makes me a little afraid after my long time off because of my accidents and Rehab.
> I got a letter with an answer of an employer. I got a job interview appointment. Oh I hope so that it goes well.:unsure:
> 
> Happy Easter !!!!



That's awesome, congrats and good luck!


----------



## AzValley (Mar 31, 2013)

Rettsani said:


> I'm so excited and I do not know how to react. ^_^ Somehow, it's nice and cool, but also it makes me a little afraid after my long time off because of my accidents and Rehab.
> I got a letter with an answer of an employer. I got a job interview appointment. Oh I hope so that it goes well.:unsure:
> 
> Happy Easter !!!!



Nice....best of luck with it


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 31, 2013)

Boogster said:


> That's awesome, congrats and good luck!





AzValley said:


> Nice....best of luck with it



Thank you. 
The excitement is somewhat unusual.
In rehab no one has taught me in the last years how it works to come back again. I feel me like a beginner.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 31, 2013)

Easter, The Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, Baseball opening day. There's a joke there somewhere... I swear it.


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 31, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Easter, The Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, Baseball opening day. There's a joke there somewhere... I swear it.



Why ?:unsure:


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 31, 2013)

Rettsani said:


> Why ?:unsure:




Easter= Jesus rising from the dead.

Baseball opening day = Baseball rising from the dead. 

The Walking Dead = zombies = people who rise from the dead (optional Eucharist joke in play). (reference would also have worked on Good Friday since it's the season finale tonight). 



Jesus = "King of Kings"

Game of Thrones = middle ages set fantasy book/TV series about a bunch of people trying to be the King of Westeros. Season premier tonight. (Optional White Walker reference also in play)


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 31, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Easter= Jesus rising from the dead.
> 
> Baseball opening day = Baseball rising from the dead.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the explanation. You're a bit crazy.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 31, 2013)

Rettsani said:


> Thanks for the explanation. You're a bit crazy.



Just a bit?


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 31, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Just a bit?



Ok, really much. 
Aren't we all a little crazy?
We always run to the place where others do not want to go.
We talk to people who are not regarded by others.
We risk our health for other.
We see our friends and families rarely.
We work when others sleep or celebrate.
We all must be crazy......:rofl:


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 31, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Easter= Jesus rising from the dead.
> 
> Baseball opening day = Baseball rising from the dead.
> 
> ...



And today is my birthday. So that makes me....?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 31, 2013)

Chase said:


> And today is my birthday. So that makes me....?



Older.

^_^


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 31, 2013)

Chase said:


> And today is my birthday. So that makes me....?



Wise? -_-


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 31, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Older.
> 
> ^_^



Touché sir


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 31, 2013)

Someone awake ?h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 31, 2013)

Rettsani said:


> Wise? -_-



Definitely not. 

:lol:


----------



## AzValley (Mar 31, 2013)

crazy is a relative term


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 31, 2013)

Spent the weekend as medical standby for a racing experience. And got rides at the end of today. 

http://youtu.be/P2NGy297bAc

Not a bad way to spend Easter lol.


----------



## AzValley (Mar 31, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Spent the weekend as medical standby for a racing experience. And got rides at the end of today.
> 
> http://youtu.be/P2NGy297bAc
> 
> Not a bad way to spend Easter lol.



Pretty awesome, great way indeed.  I did yard work.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 31, 2013)

Robb said:


> 11 hours in, 12 calls, 16 patients, 11 transports. One forced-by-protocol STEMI activation, a cardiac arrest with ROSC, an auto v. ped and I'm over it. I don't want to play anymore.
> 
> Lots of beer in the cards tonight. If I ever get out from under this mountain of ePCRs.



Damn. busy night.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 31, 2013)

We just hit call 3500 for the month. This is the Highest run number I've seen in the year working here. 

Us alone have done over 40 calls this weekend. Well Wednesday through today


----------



## AzValley (Mar 31, 2013)

that is an insane amount of calls!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 31, 2013)

Can I trade your 3500 for the 7500-8000 we run each month? 

Today was slammed too, all ILS though. Shoulda brought my chauffeur hat!


----------



## Chris07 (Apr 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> Can I trade your 3500 for the 7500-8000 we run each month?
> 
> Today was slammed too, all ILS though. Shoulda brought my chauffeur hat!


Does your agency require that the Paramedic ALWAYS attend on a I/P car? Or do you drive and let your intermediate partner attend the B.S. stuff?

My agency has the requirement that on B/P staffed trucks the medic has to attend...regardless of stability or severity.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 1, 2013)

Not even Apple can do this https://www.google.com/intl/en/landing/nose/


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 1, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> Does your agency require that the Paramedic ALWAYS attend on a I/P car? Or do you drive and let your intermediate partner attend the B.S. stuff?
> 
> My agency has the requirement that on B/P staffed trucks the medic has to attend...regardless of stability or severity.



We're encouraged to allow our intermediate partners to attend any call and do any skill that is within their scope of practice. So to answer your question, yes the I's can attend a decent amount of patients. 

They have a list of IV and PO meds they can give and attend the patient. They've also got a fair share of skills they can do. 

I've never worked P/B, only P/I but I love having an I as a partner. Our county doesn't allow B's on ambulances. 

My normal partner takes borderline ILS/ALS patients all the time, but she also has a bio degree, another science degree, scored a 36 on the MCAT (turned down three different med schools, don't ask me why) and is a senior year BSN student so she's a little different. Honestly knows more than I do about medicine, a lot more actually. I bring the skills and scene management to the party  

It depends on the partner though, some medics take almost every call, I like to let them "play". I worked with medics when I was an I that all they let me do was carry bags, start lines and drive so I know how much that sucks to be treated like that. 

We have to be able to split the calls. On days where everything is ALS it's not unusual for me to be charting for 2-3 hours after my scheduled EOS, we run so many calls no medic would want to work here if they had to attend everything.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 1, 2013)

Dude.....I should come work for you all. I am getting annoyed at having to tech every call.

I am rapidly becoming disenthralled with my current place of employment, for a multitude of reasons. Its not a terrible place by any means. I just know there is better out there.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> We're encouraged to allow our intermediate partners to attend any call and do any skill that is within their scope of practice. So to answer your question, yes the I's can attend a decent amount of patients.
> 
> They have a list of IV and PO meds they can give and attend the patient. They've also got a fair share of skills they can do.
> 
> ...



Do you find that most of the calls that you have to ALS attend end up being driven by protocol or complaint rather than treatment? With an intermediate being able to start lines and monitor a 4 lead EKG, I feel like my ALS pt. load would drop by 75%. Add the fact that your intermediate can presumably run Albuterol nebs, and I'd bet you end up driving more often than not.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 1, 2013)

Just ran call 53,400 for 2013 for EMSA.
Robb, what PCR are you using? We're SIREN, soon to be Zoll. 
lighsandsirens5, I know what you mean. Im really thunking about going Fire soon, but I need to finish this associates degree and the Guard, or find a totally sweet FD gig in Oklahoma or Texas.

I wish my partner could tech...but my current one, although great as an EMT, isnt an EMTLifer (mindset-wise).


----------



## katgrl2003 (Apr 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> Can I trade your 3500 for the 7500-8000 we run each month?



I'll trade you the 12000-14000 we do each month.


----------



## Boogster (Apr 1, 2013)

Rettsani said:


> Ok, really much.
> Aren't we all a little crazy?
> We always run to the place where others do not want to go.
> We talk to people who are not regarded by others.
> ...



Seconded.

All in favor of this notion say aye...


----------



## SSwain (Apr 1, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> I'll trade you the 12000-14000 we do each month.



Aw man... we get 700-1000 per year here. (small village of 5K plus surrounding rural areas)


----------



## Anjel (Apr 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> Can I trade your 3500 for the 7500-8000 we run each month?
> 
> Today was slammed too, all ILS though. Shoulda brought my chauffeur hat!



Sure if we have more than the 10 cars we have on now.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 1, 2013)

So, is the EMTlife banner at the top supposed to be upside down for April Fool's or something? Can't figure out why it is, because it's not on my phone... Lol


----------



## Hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

My EMTLIFE logo is broken... I can't fix it...


----------



## Achilles (Apr 1, 2013)

Hunter said:


> My EMTLIFE logo is broken... I can't fix it...



Just be that DDOS I sent to Matt for changing my avatar.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 1, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Just be that DDOS I sent to Matt for changing my avatar.



Why do you assume it was him that did it?


----------



## Achilles (Apr 1, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Why do you assume it was him that did it?



I don't, what are you talking about?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow. I just now noticed the upside down site name :wacko:


----------



## Anjel (Apr 1, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Wow. I just now noticed the upside down site name :wacko:



Firefite is that you? Lol I can't tell on my phone. It looks like your avatar.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 1, 2013)

It looks like it to me too ^ I've been wonderin' for a few days now... 
I'm still confused as to why it's not upside down on my phone... That's what threw me off this morning, lol. On my laptop it is.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 1, 2013)

Go home EMTLife logo. You're Drunk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 1, 2013)

150 hours of ambulance time + 148 hours of hospital time + 96 hours of paramedic class time + 180 hours of community college class time = 574 hours between today and August 11th I need to complete to finish my paramedic class and associates degree. Number of hours between today and August 11th = 3864 subtracting 6 hours a night for sleep leaves 2898 hours. Or to put it another way between now and August 11th I will be spending 1 out of every 5 waking hours either in class, in the hospital, or on the ambulance. I haven't even added in hours for working, commuting or helping my gf plan this stupid wedding. So if I don't seem my usual cheery positive self over the next 5 months I'm sorry but you can just blow it out your :censored::censored::censored:

On the positive side at least I don't have any hair to pull out or go gray.

If anybody needs me I'll be in the corner sobbing silently.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 1, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> 150 hours of ambulance time + 148 hours of hospital time + 96 hours of paramedic class time + 180 hours of community college class time = 574 hours between today and August 11th I need to complete to finish my paramedic class and associates degree. Number of hours between today and August 11th = 3864 subtracting 6 hours a night for sleep leaves 2898 hours. Or to put it another way between now and August 11th I will be spending 1 out of every 5 waking hours either in class, in the hospital, or on the ambulance. I haven't even added in hours for working, commuting or helping my gf plan this stupid wedding. So if I don't seem my usual cheery positive self over the next 5 months I'm sorry but you can just blow it out your :censored::censored::censored:
> 
> On the positive side at least I don't have any hair to pull out or go gray.
> 
> If anybody needs me I'll be in the corner sobbing silently.



Now you know why our logo is upside down....somebody gave BBG access to it.


Chase said:


> Go home EMTLife logo. You're Drunk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 1, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Now you know why our logo is upside down....somebody gave BBG access to it.



Ha if I had access to it I would have hung myself from it by now


----------



## Anjel (Apr 1, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> 150 hours of ambulance time + 148 hours of hospital time + 96 hours of paramedic class time + 180 hours of community college class time = 574 hours between today and August 11th I need to complete to finish my paramedic class and associates degree. Number of hours between today and August 11th = 3864 subtracting 6 hours a night for sleep leaves 2898 hours. Or to put it another way between now and August 11th I will be spending 1 out of every 5 waking hours either in class, in the hospital, or on the ambulance. I haven't even added in hours for working, commuting or helping my gf plan this stupid wedding. So if I don't seem my usual cheery positive self over the next 5 months I'm sorry but you can just blow it out your :censored::censored::censored:
> 
> On the positive side at least I don't have any hair to pull out or go gray.
> 
> If anybody needs me I'll be in the corner sobbing silently.





bigbaldguy said:


> *raises weary head from desk and with hoarse voice says*
> 
> "No sympathy whatsoever"
> 
> *head thumps back down onto desk*



Mmhmm


----------



## Rettsani (Apr 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> Definitely not.
> 
> :lol:



An attempt was it worth.... :rofl:


----------



## Rettsani (Apr 1, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> On the positive side at least I don't have any hair to pull out or go gray.
> 
> If anybody needs me I'll be in the corner sobbing silently.



Come out of the corner.
I have the gray hair which you have not.


----------



## Wheel (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm back and I'm married. Great wedding and a great week in St. Thomas. Many beers, much rum, and so much sun and beach. Back to work today though, so blah.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't normally get dragged into Facebook anti-vax debates...but today was too much.

My reply:


> First...I have a child with autism...so I have EVERY right to judge your misguided and backwards beliefs.
> 
> Why do you insist on diverting attention away from legitimate research to cling on to an idea that has been so thoroughly discredited the originator lost his medical license? Andrew Wakefield wanted to get rich off the backs of our kids, not find a legit cause for autism. Further, how dare you risk the lives of my children (because as you're so fond of pointing out, vaccines aren't 100% effective) so that you can have something to blame. Autism is a multi-factorial disorder. There will likely never be a "cure", but there is room for improvement with therapy...however you would rather see limited research dollars wasted on a Quixotesqe tilt at a long dead windmill.
> 
> Get over the blame. Bad things occasionally happen to good people. The energy you're expending would be much better spent on your kid.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 1, 2013)

Wheel said:


> I'm back and I'm married. Great wedding and a great week in St. Thomas. Many beers, much rum, and so much sun and beach. Back to work today though, so blah.



Congratulations!


----------



## Wheel (Apr 1, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 1, 2013)

Dear Paramedic Student,

Everyone knows you're in the OR for tubes. Everyone [that I've talked to] agrees that getting  you tubes is important because, frankly, we don't want to be your first tube ever after you get into the field. That said, don't come in to the OR 30 seconds before we intubate, stand in the corner, and then skulk out of the room when you don't get a tube. A quick "Hi, I'm ___, I'm a paramedic student, mind if I intubate?", however, will work well for you. You'll *never *get a tube if the resident running the case doesn't even know you're in the room.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 1, 2013)

OR dynamics do suck when you're not used to them though. I don't know if I've ever felt more out of my element than my first day of OR rotations. Unless you get a nurse or anesthesiologist looking to help, those can be some long days. 

My experience ended up being standing in the main hallway and asking for the tube as they wheeled pts by. This was basically the only option as I never had the chance to introduce myself to the staff. As much as I would have loved to stay for parts of the procedure too, I was kicked out most of the time right after intubation.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 1, 2013)

First every shop is different. 

Second, it's probably a much different view looking from the inside out than the outside in. 

Granted, the following is N=1. 

At my current hospital all the patients gets rolled by anesthesia past the control room and we flash the number to the person who maintains the board. When we get the patient into the OR is the best time to ask because there's plenty of time to chat as we move the patient over to the table and set up the monitors prior to induction. That's probably the best time to ask. Also, it's a county hospital with a residency program and a rotation site for a CRNA program. If you want to stay and talk and ask about meds, management, etc, I haven't met anyone who would say no. 

...and they're very open to letting just about anyone try intubating short of extinuating circumstances (anterior/difficult airway, loose incisors, fornicating handle that wouldn't stay the forincation on before the last case). I didn't even have to intubate a manikin for them before my first intubation. The resident/SRNA and attending will be more than happy to walk you through it and provide constructive feedback.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 1, 2013)

Ah, Orange County EMS... just as I thought you were becoming sane you pull this crud. 


> RESPIRATORY DISTRESS– ADULT/ADOLESCENT
> 
> 1. General:
> → Pulse oximetry, if oxygen saturation less than 95% administer one of following based on tolerance or condition:
> ...



http://healthdisasteroc.org/civicax/filebank/blobdload.aspx?BlobID=12036

So apparently it's better to not treat hypoxia than, in rare cases, induce apnea. If only paramedics had some way to treat apnea...


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 1, 2013)

Treat less than 95%? Say what? The majority of my patients live under that on a daily basis.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 1, 2013)

I would imagine that CPAP or BiPap there dont exist?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 1, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Ah, Orange County EMS... just as I thought you were becoming sane you pull this crud.
> 
> 
> http://healthdisasteroc.org/civicax/filebank/blobdload.aspx?BlobID=12036
> ...



See riverside and San Bernardino counties aren't THAT bad haha


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 1, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I would imagine that CPAP or BiPap there dont exist?




They just got it a year or so ago, but only for "Wheezes, suspected asthma or otherforms of bronchospasm, including COPD:" in the resp. distress protocol. 



Congratulations OC paramedics... you're on "comprehensive standing orders," but the standing orders are bull crud.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 1, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> See riverside and San Bernardino counties aren't THAT bad haha




Riverside and SB, great to work in, terrible to live in. 


/Ok... Colton isn't -that- bad. 
//I still live behind a damn Walmart though.
///Will now reiterate my thanks for OC and LA being crud systems. You convinced me to go to med school, not paramed school since you treat your paramedics like brain dead slobs.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 2, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Do you find that most of the calls that you have to ALS attend end up being driven by protocol or complaint rather than treatment? With an intermediate being able to start lines and monitor a 4 lead EKG, I feel like my ALS pt. load would drop by 75%. Add the fact that your intermediate can presumably run Albuterol nebs, and I'd bet you end up driving more often than not.



No 4-lead for intermediates here. They can place it, not attend the patient though.

If say about have the patients I attend are protocol driven. 

Albuterol and duoneb treatments are an ALS treatment here, Intermediates can administer them but the call is attended by the paramedic.

Usually the calls are 50/50ish between my partner and I. With that said there are plenty of days where all I do is drive and she attends and visa versa. It tends to balance out in the end.

When I worked nights I had one week where we ran 43 calls in our 4 day tour, I attended one of them. Partner took the rest. Nights tend to generally be more ILS calls, days tend to swing more towards the ALS side with more nursing home and doc-in-the-box transfers for "chest pain" or "abnormal labs". Always love going code for the SNF patient with diarrhea then going routine for "abnormal labs" only to find a pt with a K of 8+ with a yucky wide rhythm that they though kaexalate (sp?) would fix but it didn't...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 2, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Robb, what PCR are you using? We're SIREN, soon to be Zoll.



We use HealthEMS by Sansio.


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 2, 2013)

Robb said:


> We use HealthEMS by Sansio.



We start our rollout to that one this month in my area. 

Previous epcr was Zoll with disasterous results.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, let's intrepidly commit to the Zoll Path of Disaster! (Rollout's coming up here). 

It's been a long week, this first day off rocked. Two more, then back for four. See my "Good, Bad, Ugly" thread.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 2, 2013)

9D4 said:


> So, is the EMTlife banner at the top supposed to be upside down for April Fool's or something? Can't figure out why it is, because it's not on my phone... Lol



Just be glad I had to work all day.  I could have messed with the site all day long.


----------



## Household6 (Apr 2, 2013)

I ordered chicks from the hatchery this morning.. I'm pretty excited, we're going to try Americanas this year. They lay blue and green eggs..


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 2, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> We start our rollout to that one this month in my area.
> 
> Previous epcr was Zoll with disasterous results.



I'm so sorry....


I have nothing good to say about Health EMS.

I lied, the narrative templates aren't horrible but all I use is cardiac arrest transport, cardiac arrest no transport, ground medical transport and ground AMA. I don't bother with the cva or cp or abd pain, ect ones. I'm not sure if they made them or if someone at my agency made them.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 2, 2013)

I was pleasantly surprised to find that my new place uses ESO and they have the proper hardware solutions to support it. Yes it takes some time to do their PCR, but I would not term it difficult.


----------



## medicdan (Apr 2, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I was pleasantly surprised to find that my new place uses ESO and they have the proper hardware solutions to support it. Yes it takes some time to do their PCR, but I would not term it difficult.



You call the suitcases proper hardware?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 2, 2013)

*Important announcement*

I'm sorry to announce that General TicTac the CL's pet goat died last night. A long time fixture at many a late night chat room party General TicTac will be missed. 
















Aidey did it


----------



## medicdan (Apr 2, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm sorry to announce that General TicTac the CL's pet goat died last night. A long time fixture at many a late night chat room party General TicTac will be missed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



May his memory be for a blessing.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 2, 2013)

emt.dan said:


> You call the suitcases proper hardware?



Toughbook?

I'd trade my silly little Fisher Price laptop that was issued to me for an old toughbook in a heartbeat.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 2, 2013)

Robb said:


> Toughbook?
> 
> I'd trade my silly little Fisher Price laptop that was issued to me for an old toughbook in a heartbeat.



Ewww....Panasonic Needs a better charger.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 2, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Ewww....Panasonic Needs a better charger.



What's wrong with the charger?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 2, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What's wrong with the charger?



When they get old they get finicky about actually charging when they're plugged in.


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Robb said:


> When they get old they get finicky about actually charging when they're plugged in.



You guys mean this? Nothing a little 2in cloth tape can't fix.  lol


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 2, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> You guys mean this? Nothing a little 2in cloth tape can't fix.  lol



Ah yes. The universally rigged fix for those things. Nothing like a little tape supplied ingenuity.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 2, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> You guys mean this? Nothing a little 2in cloth tape can't fix.  lol



We are moving away from the 12 volt chargers to the wall chargers. I haven't had any issues with the 120 volt ones. Our rigs have 2 toughbooks (one for the CAD, GPS, call info and the other one is only for ePCRs). So in turn each rig has 2 chargers


----------



## Tigger (Apr 2, 2013)

emt.dan said:


> You call the suitcases proper hardware?



I actually moved (permanently) and am no longer working for the Golden B anymore. Got a gig at a small service in Colorado. We have Toughbook Tablets and one General Dynamics laptop. I've heard the horror stories about GD stuff but our's works just fine. The network is much faster and the computers seem to be able to run the program with little hassle.


----------



## Chris07 (Apr 2, 2013)

I take it no one has chosen to utilize iPads due to concerns over durability/warranty coverage?

Honestly...100% touch with a Bluetooth keyboards/scanner would be a GREAT solution. Unfortunately we're stuk with GD


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 2, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> You guys mean this? Nothing a little 2in cloth tape can't fix.  lol



I always had problems with where it plugs into the laptop. Done plenty if tape jobs similar to that on the corner of the toughbook :lol:


----------



## SSwain (Apr 3, 2013)

Got the annual call from my boat storage place. I need to get my boat out by end of April.
Got me thinking about sailing again this year...went thru my photos from last year's adventures.
Found this one I took while in a race last summer. Figured you all might enjoy it.


----------



## Household6 (Apr 3, 2013)

I did horrible in skills class last night.. The instructor got some members from the college Drama Club to do scenarios for us.. Great idea, fun, but OMG they were so good.

Of course I get lead on the "call" with the SIDS death and the screaming crying mother. I have a hard time pretending and acting and playing along. I kept looking at her and laughing. 

She kept yelling "WHAT ARE YOU DOING" and "WHAT'S WRONG WITH MY BABY". I couldn't hold a straight face because she was actually squeezing out tears. :sad:

Pretending... I just have a hard time with pretending..


----------



## MrJones (Apr 3, 2013)

Household6 said:


> I did horrible in skills class last night.. The instructor got some members from the college Drama Club to do scenarios for us.. Great idea, fun, but OMG they were so good.
> 
> Of course I get lead on the "call" with the SIDS death and the screaming crying mother. I have a hard time pretending and acting and playing along. I kept looking at her and laughing.
> 
> ...



But did you perform your skills to standard?


----------



## epipusher (Apr 3, 2013)

MrJones said:


> But did you perform your skills to standard?



SIDS, no skills were needed.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 3, 2013)

epipusher said:


> SIDS, no skills were needed.



Lots of SIDS cases are worked as cardiac arrests...that requires lots of skills.

Household, I promise it won't be funny when its a real parent screaming about their real baby not breathing.


----------



## Household6 (Apr 3, 2013)

MrJones said:


> But did you perform your skills to standard?



I did CPR for a couple minutes on the doll, put on the AED.. No pedi patches in the practice AED, so I used the adult patches, put one patch on the front, one on the back.. The mother also tried to grab the baby while I was administering the shock.

The instructor wanted me to be the calming presence in the room, and reassure the mother that I was trying my best. Which I couldn't do because I was laughing at her.. :sad:


----------



## Rettsani (Apr 3, 2013)

The Job Interview was nice today. I have won a sample working day for an early shift on an Ambulance as 3rd man. :unsure:-_-


----------



## Household6 (Apr 3, 2013)

Robb said:


> Lots of SIDS cases are worked as cardiac arrests...that requires lots of skills.
> 
> Household, I promise it won't be funny when its a real parent screaming about their real baby not breathing.



I KNOW!!!! I know.. I've never had a SIDS call, but I've had a choking 2 year old in real life with a freaked out screaming mother.. Which I handled beautifully.. 

Two weeks ago I witnessed a playground fall from about 12 feet on a seven year old boy, muscle memory kicked in instantly, I didn't even have to think about it.. I've learned my real life reactions are completely different than my classroom reactions.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 3, 2013)

Rettsani said:


> The Job Interview was nice today. I have won a sample working day for an early shift on an Ambulance as 3rd man. :unsure:-_-



Woop!! Congrats!


----------



## Rettsani (Apr 3, 2013)

Household6 said:


> I've learned my real life reactions are completely different than my classroom reactions.



So it is for all of us at the beginning. The real life stands not in any textbook and no Algoritmus fits 100% to each patient.


----------



## Rettsani (Apr 3, 2013)

Robb said:


> Woop!! Congrats!



Thank You. I hope the sample working day will be well for me. I do my best next week. -_-


----------



## Household6 (Apr 3, 2013)

Rettsani said:


> So it is for all of us at the beginning. The real life stands not in any textbook and no Algoritmus fits 100% to each patient.



My Tuesday night medic is really pushing me on those non-textbook scenarios.. I can ace written exams, terminology, physiology, medications etc... But every scenario he gave me last night my patient was already dead. Where is that in a textbook??!!! He knows exactly where my weak skills are, he's like a freaking mind reader..


----------



## Rettsani (Apr 3, 2013)

Household6 said:


> My Tuesday night medic is really pushing me on those non-textbook scenarios.. I can ace written exams, terminology, physiology, medications etc... But every scenario he gave me last night my patient was already dead. Where is that in a textbook??!!! He knows exactly where my weak skills are, he's like a freaking mind reader..



Well that  he is so. 
From those Kind of Medics you can damned a lot  learn. I love the experienced. Steal their skills, experience and knowledge, with eyes, ears and hands.


----------



## Rhonda (Apr 3, 2013)

Ugh, CAD system down for the day so they can update it. This day is going to be long. This is the only time you will ever hear me say thankfully I am on IFT today.


----------



## AzValley (Apr 3, 2013)

Household6 said:


> I did horrible in skills class last night.. The instructor got some members from the college Drama Club to do scenarios for us.. Great idea, fun, but OMG they were so good.
> 
> Of course I get lead on the "call" with the SIDS death and the screaming crying mother. I have a hard time pretending and acting and playing along. I kept looking at her and laughing.
> 
> ...



That seems pretty intense to me. and some good acting skills.  never seen anyone fake crying


----------



## Tigger (Apr 3, 2013)

Dog just got put to sleep...this really sucks but I'm happy he could go peacefully at home.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry, Tigger. It's always hard to lose a pet


----------



## MMiz (Apr 3, 2013)

Tigger,

I'm sorry for your loss.  In that picture he looks content as a dog can possibly be.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 3, 2013)

Went 0/2 today in the OR... FML. Just couldn't get the hang of pulling out slightly till the epiglottis reveals it's sneaky [butt].


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## 9D4 (Apr 3, 2013)

hahaha, who posts something like that on their first friggin' post??
Lol, the threads people will start on here never cease to amaze me
BTW: This is blittle, I changed my name
Edit: I'm sorry too, Tigger. Always hard to lose pets.


----------



## Wheel (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm just sorry that thread didn't get to blossom into something awesome. It could have been truly great.


----------



## Wheel (Apr 3, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Dog just got put to sleep...this really sucks but I'm happy he could go peacefully at home.



I'm sorry Tigger. Losing pets is really difficult.


----------



## Doodlyda (Apr 3, 2013)

Wheel said:


> I'm just sorry that thread didn't get to blossom into something awesome. It could have been truly great.



Yes, indeed. Too bad no one answered my very first post.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 3, 2013)

Doodlyda said:


> Yes, indeed. Too bad no one answered my very first post.



It is a couple days late for April Fools.


----------



## Doodlyda (Apr 3, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> It is a couple days late for April Fools.



It was a genuine question.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 3, 2013)

Doodlyda said:


> It was a genuine question.



It was a ridiculous question that smelled strongly of troll.


----------



## exodus (Apr 3, 2013)

Doodlyda said:


> It was a genuine question.



When I hugged my cousin.... I got excited... Is that bad / normal?

I ask bcuz she's a girl and i got accused of being me.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 3, 2013)

Just a reminder, that thread was closed for a reason...and don't try to continue it here.


----------



## Doodlyda (Apr 3, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> It was a ridiculous question that smelled strongly of troll.



Ok. Fair enough. I read along because I am a RN. Neonatal ICU is my specialty. Currently training for Life flight. 

I am a hugger. And I like receiving as well. I was accused by a coworker of stirring the pot by giving full frontal hugs to coworkers. I believe my coworkers and friends are just that. But perhaps I am naive, hence the question. Perhaps someone would be kind enough to PM the answer.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 3, 2013)

exodus said:


> When I hugged my cousin.... I got excited... Is that bad / normal?
> 
> I ask bcuz she's a girl and i got accused of being me.








/Arrested Development
//There's always money in the banana stand.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 3, 2013)

exodus said:


> When I hugged my cousin.... I got excited... Is that bad / normal?
> 
> I ask bcuz she's a girl and i got accused of being me.



Hemet turning you into a good ol' country boy? Haha


----------



## Tigger (Apr 3, 2013)

MMiz said:


> Tigger,
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss.  In that picture he looks content as a dog can possibly be.



It certainly would not have been bad to be Pokey for the 8 years and change that he was around, that dog got more love than anyone I'll ever know.

I appreciate everyone's condolences, means a lot.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 3, 2013)

I am so sorry. At my house, dogs aren't pets... they're family members.


----------



## Chris07 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm sorry but all these username changes are making my head hurt...:wacko:

I'm like..who the heck is this guy? Oh wait...that's so-and-so! STOP...CAN'T....TAKE....ANYMORE....CHANGES....*collapses*


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 4, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> I'm sorry but all these username changes are making my head hurt...:wacko:
> 
> I'm like..who the heck is this guy? Oh wait...that's so-and-so! STOP...CAN'T....TAKE....ANYMORE....CHANGES....*collapses*



I'm Medic417....


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 4, 2013)

I am also medic417.

h34r:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm batman.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 4, 2013)

I did my first surgery today and I would say that overall it was a success. Granted I had to open the patient back up and do some more cleaning, but there were really only minor complications. 

So, if anyone has a galaxy S3 and manages to break the screen, replacing it isn't too hard if you are comfortable taking a heat gun and razor blade to your phone.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 4, 2013)

Aidey said:


> I did my first surgery today and I would say that overall it was a success. Granted I had to open the patient back up and do some more cleaning, but there were really only minor complications.
> 
> So, if anyone has a galaxy S3 and manages to break the screen, replacing it isn't too hard if you are comfortable taking a heat gun and razor blade to your phone.



So I'm taking it you did surgery on your phone?


----------



## Wheel (Apr 4, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> I'm sorry but all these username changes are making my head hurt...:wacko:
> 
> I'm like..who the heck is this guy? Oh wait...that's so-and-so! STOP...CAN'T....TAKE....ANYMORE....CHANGES....*collapses*



Concur


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 4, 2013)

What happened to Veneficus and Linuss?


----------



## Clare (Apr 4, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> I'll trade you the 12000-14000 we do each month.



I wish it was that quiet here, on average each month we respond to 33,000 calls or an average of 46 calls per hour, every hour, 365 days a year.

10 calls in a day shift is not unusual, nights are a bit quieter, about 5 calls per shift.  

As recently as 20 years ago an ambulance was for a life-and-death emergency but now people are like I dno, what the hell is wrong with people? I hear stories from the veterans about how if they were on the ICP ambulance then they only went to serious, life threatening events; a good example if life threatening asthma, its virtually non existent and the old buggers reckon they used to get 1 or 2 a week back in the old days.  

I mean I like talking to people and helping them and such but man, sometimes its so frustrating being called for total BS ... your sniffles or cut finger is not an emergency!


----------



## Achilles (Apr 4, 2013)

Whenever I see a notification for a private message, I think of all the bad things I've done to recieve an infraction. :unsure:


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 4, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Whenever I see a notification for a private message, I think of all the bad things I've done to recieve an infraction. :unsure:



At least I'm not the only one.


----------



## Wheel (Apr 4, 2013)

One of my Facebook acquaintances is a volunteer firefighter now, and is blowing up my news feed with gory pictures from paramedic pages and his "firefighters save lives" Ricky Rescue mess. I want to ask him how much of this he has actually done, and what life saving measures he's done in his week-long career as a volunteer, but I know it isn't worth it.

I mean, I love my job and am proud of what I do. I'm glad he likes it too, but I'm also realistic enough to know that picking lols up out of the floor, while fulfilling, is far from life saving. Plus he gives full-frontal hugs, which is bothersome.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Apr 4, 2013)

Not the full frontal hugs!


----------



## CritterNurse (Apr 4, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Dog just got put to sleep...this really sucks but I'm happy he could go peacefully at home.



So sorry to hear that. Its not easy losing a pet. My mom is playing a waiting game with one of her fur-kids. Rose has CHF and is getting Furosemide three times a day SQ. She doesn't have a good prognosis, but we're doing what we can to make her comfortable. And of course since I'm the critter nurse, I'm the one giving the injections and my mom is the one soothing her afterwards. I did have the vet shave a patch on the back of Rose's neck so I could try to teach my mom how to do the injections, but she just can't bring herself to do it.


----------



## AzValley (Apr 4, 2013)

So sorry, what a cute dog.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 4, 2013)

Sometimes I really despise the torture families make patients endure. 

We have frequent flyer on our floor who has been admitted every few weeks for the past couple months. She is 100 y/o, bedridden, contracted, A&Ox1, and barely responsive. The patient's family refuses to make the patient a DNR after repeated pleas. Yesterday we placed a feeding tube. The patient grimaces and moans and is obviously suffering. The nursing staff, physicians, and palliative care all agree on the futility of care and there is discussion of getting the Ethics Committee involved. Today she began to go downhill and again the family insisted on aggressive treatment. By the end of the day she is now intubated, has two chest tubes, a central line, rectal tube and on CRRT. The Renal MD even refused to perform the dialysis and they had to consult a new doctor. 

I never felt so disgusted. I felt like everything we did was wrong

Oh and the patient's son is a MD...


----------



## Clare (Apr 4, 2013)

Chase said:


> Oh and the patient's son is a MD...



Ugh I hate this, I had a patient who was a Doctor, he was rather argumentative


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 4, 2013)

Clare said:


> Ugh I hate this, I had a patient who was a Doctor, he was rather argumentative




...but was he unreasonably argumentative? If you try to be a NRB on be because of "protocol" without any sort of clinical reasoning, I'm going to be rather argumentative as well. Backboard? Get that thing away from me. Lights and sirens? Aww... hell no.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 4, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> ...but was he unreasonably argumentative? If you try to be a NRB on be because of "protocol" without any sort of clinical reasoning, I'm going to be rather argumentative as well. Backboard? Get that thing away from me. Lights and sirens? Aww... hell no.



If you ever end up in my ambulance I'm strapping you to a backboard with non rebreathers.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> If you ever end up in my ambulance I'm strapping you to a backboard with non rebreathers.




Thanks... I just won the lawsuit jackpot!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> If you ever end up in my ambulance I'm strapping you to a backboard with non rebreathers.



While driving Code 3 to 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwkG7vPyQmA[/YOUTUBE]


:rofl:


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> If you ever end up in my ambulance I'm strapping you to a backboard with non rebreathers.



They're going to be the tie-downs...  all flowing 15LPM.


----------



## Trashtruck (Apr 4, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Whenever I see a notification for a private message, I think of all the bad things I've done to recieve an infraction. :unsure:



We gotta add some spice and color to this place once in a while!
I get em, too. Don't sweat it.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 4, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> While driving Code 3 to
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwkG7vPyQmA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> :rofl:



What did I just watch?? Absolutely terrifying. Looks like the perfect thing to watch as you wear any one of these fine choices in casual apparel. 

http://www.rescuetees.com/EMS_Apparel_s/52.htm


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey, I have some of those shirts, they're really nice... Lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 4, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> They're going to be the tie-downs...  all flowing 15LPM.



Great minds think alike.

So this is the :censored::censored::censored::censored: that pops up on my FB feed from my coworkers...not going to ask where or how he found it...NSFW


----------



## Achilles (Apr 4, 2013)

Trashtruck said:


> We gotta add some spice and color to this place once in a while!
> I get em, too. Don't sweat it.



If getting infractions was a hockey game I'd have three hat tricks, + 2 
And I would have had a 2 minute penalty


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 4, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> What did I just watch?? Absolutely terrifying. Looks like the perfect thing to watch as you wear any one of these fine choices in casual apparel.
> 
> http://www.rescuetees.com/EMS_Apparel_s/52.htm




Ahh, the good old Roll With It campaign brought to us by the fine people in Pennsylvania. ...and we wonder why so many EMS prospectives are knuckle dragging buffoons.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> Great minds think alike.
> 
> So this is the :censored::censored::censored::censored: that pops up on my FB feed from my coworkers...not going to ask where or how he found it...NSFW




Perfectly safe for my work. Also... meh... we did our first rectals on standardized patients. 

Also... what what... in the butt...


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 4, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Ahh, the good old Roll With It campaign brought to us by the fine people in Pennsylvania. ...and we wonder why so many EMS prospectives are knuckle dragging buffoons.



My disdain has grown exponentially now that I realize this is actually real. A government organization sponsored this? It just creeps me out how closely they've approximated my average shift in that promo video.


----------



## Meursault (Apr 5, 2013)

DeepFreeze said:


> Not the full frontal hugs!


Someone else who needs to discover the Christian Side Hug.[YOUTUBE]Sa0EtdtPi8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Clare (Apr 5, 2013)

Man, I really hate people who don't just tell it like it is; you know, like people who will spring something on you and claim that they told you about it or whatever, or people who run off and tell other people about you but won't tell you, like damn, grow some balls and harden up.

I have a bigger set of balls than some of the guys, sheesh!


----------



## Hunter (Apr 5, 2013)

Clare said:


> Man, I really hate people who don't just tell it like it is; you know, like people who will spring something on you and claim that they told you about it or whatever, or people who run off and tell other people about you but won't tell you, like damn, grow some balls and harden up.
> 
> I have a bigger set of balls than some of the guys, sheesh!



That might be a serious medical condition, hope it's not a tumor o.o


----------



## Clare (Apr 5, 2013)

Hunter said:


> That might be a serious medical condition, hope it's not a tumor o.o



Figuratively speaking ....



Aidey said:


> So, if anyone has a galaxy S3 and manages to break the screen, replacing it isn't too hard if you are comfortable taking a heat gun and razor blade to your phone.



I paid some Asian guy off the internet $200 to fix the screen on my $300 phone, which interestingly enough made the $200 I save by ordering it online rather than in-store kinda null and void.  

Speaking of phones, I kinda want the Sony Xpreria Z now, that looks so badass


----------



## Clare (Apr 5, 2013)

Oops, double post, never mind, silly me, dang internet!


----------



## MrJones (Apr 5, 2013)

Nothing like getting pulled out of bed at 3:30 AM for an emergent SOB (get your mind out of the gutter: shortness of breath, not son of a :censored::censored only to arrive and have the patient decide to refuse treatment/transport. And justifiably so - there was nothing wrong w/ said patient.

:angry:


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 5, 2013)

MrJones said:


> Nothing like getting pulled out of bed at 3:30 AM for an emergent SOB (get your mind out of the gutter: shortness of breath, not son of a :censored::censored only to arrive and have the patient decide to refuse treatment/transport. And justifiably so - there was nothing wrong w/ said patient.
> 
> :angry:


Are you new at this?


----------



## Clare (Apr 5, 2013)

MrJones said:


> Nothing like getting pulled out of bed at 3:30 AM for an emergent SOB (get your mind out of the gutter: shortness of breath, not son of a :censored::censored only to arrive and have the patient decide to refuse treatment/transport. And justifiably so - there was nothing wrong w/ said patient.
> 
> :angry:



Hahaha! I had somebody the other day who looked rather perturbed when they saw "SOB", I had to explain it meant "short of breath" 

Your story simply reinforces my belief that people have lost all coping ability whatsoever including with minor medical complaints and almost exclusively default to calling an ambulance for things that 10-20 years ago would never have been called for.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 5, 2013)

Meursault said:


> Someone else who needs to discover the Christian Side Hug.[YOUTUBE]Sa0EtdtPi8w[/YOUTUBE]



What did I just... nevermind


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 5, 2013)

Its hard to be a real bad gangster, covered in tats and scars.
When your cheek tats look like rainbows and your hands like groovy 70s writing. Great artist for South Side Crip Equestria.
Dont get mad at me that you have a headache, blame your pancreas.
I am sure that your friends of commendable diversity will still include you in their plans, just bring a hard candy.

Diabetes: Making hard men sweet for years .


----------



## MrJones (Apr 5, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Are you new at this?



New at what? Participating on an internet forum?


----------



## Achilles (Apr 5, 2013)

MrJones said:


> Nothing like getting pulled out of bed at 3:30 AM for an emergent SOB (get your mind out of the gutter: shortness of breath, not son of a :censored::censored only to arrive and have the patient decide to refuse treatment/transport. And justifiably so - there was nothing wrong w/ said patient.
> 
> :angry:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 5, 2013)

Warning- grumpy out of practice CL on deck.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 5, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Warning- grumpy out of practice CL on deck.


----------



## Rettsani (Apr 5, 2013)

My osteochondrosis tortures me a bit. -_- Does anyone have a good joke for me? I need urgently something  to laugh.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=316AzLYfAzw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 5, 2013)

What do you call a cow with no legs?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 5, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> What do you call a cow with no legs?



Ground beef.

She said a GOOD joke.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 5, 2013)

Alright, alright. Actually, that's all I got.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 5, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Ground beef.
> 
> She said a GOOD joke.



Try this one:

The old couple was sitting in Church,listening to the sermon. Suddenly she leans over,gently grabs his arm,and whispers in his ear. "Honey,I just farted quietly,what should I do"?
"Put a new battery in your hearing aid" he said.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2013)

So I decided to get out my laptop that I haven't used in a long time. The charger is extremely hot to the touch and its slower than a turtle. I think its time to upgrade. Really want a Mac Book but I don't have $1,500 laying around the house to use :sad:


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 6, 2013)

*Bad joke from the Seventies?*

The old couple were becoming weekly regulars taking a trip with the wheelchair van from their nursing home to the medical building and back that afternoon. One day, noting that the husband didn't actually use a wheelchair at the home, the attendant had to ask them what was wrong.

"Oh, nothing. Chester and I are gong to the sex therapist".

"Sex therapist? At your age?".

(Blushing)"Well, yes. The home won't let us share a room, we can't afford a taxi to a motel room, but Medicare covers this from door to door. Let's not be late for the appointment, please?".


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 6, 2013)

*Just a "good on you" to EMTLIFE-ers*

I was thinking of all I've learned was not true from "getting into it" here.


The xyphoid process actually isn't exceptionally dangerous, if at all, during CPR.

Indiscriminate use of long spine boards is harmful and can be dangerous to the patient.

Prehospital oxygen isn't harmless.

Prehospital EMS workers are far, far more likely to die from a work-related traffic accident than a work-related assault.

Medical helicopter rides within a certain radius take longer to arrive and are nowhere near as safe as ground transport.

Local appearances here to the contrary, non-government ambulance workers are not predominantly female.

Wide-open IV's of crystaloids to boost blood pressure/volume in trauma is not a panacea.

Not all prehospital EMS workers are nascent losers, boozers, and sad-sacks, some (many) are smart, looking forwards and have professional concerns same as in-house staff.

Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## CANDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

What do you call a guy with no legs and no arms on your front deck?

Matt.

On the wall?

Art.

In your mailbox?

Bill.

Who is the girl with one leg shorter than the other?

Eileen.


Yes, I'm going to hell.


----------



## CritterNurse (Apr 6, 2013)

albertaEMS said:


> What do you call a guy with no legs and no arms on your front deck?
> 
> Matt.
> 
> ...



What do you call a guy who lost his legs below the knee?

Neil

What do you call a guy being grilled (by the police)?

Frank

And his sister?

Patty

What do you call a guy with no arms, no legs floating in a pool?

Bob


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> So I decided to get out my laptop that I haven't used in a long time. The charger is extremely hot to the touch and its slower than a turtle. I think its time to upgrade. Really want a Mac Book but I don't have $1,500 laying around the house to use :sad:



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009FX5DDW/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
If you can find one of these, I really recommend it. I bought mine on sale for $500 and it's great. Fantastic specs for the price (or the price it was). 
Windows 8 is a little tricky at first, but I love it now.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 6, 2013)

9D4 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009FX5DDW/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> If you can find one of these, I really recommend it. I bought mine on sale for $500 and it's great. Fantastic specs for the price (or the price it was).
> Windows 8 is a little tricky at first, but I love it now.



Im thinking I'm probably gonna go with something around the 13-15 inch screen. I'm hoping to stay away from Windows 8. I already have an iPad (windows 8 looks better set up for table use). I just need something a little smaller and lighter that I can do research and write papers with. I don't play any PC games so graphics aren't a huge issue.

There are some pretty nice ones (for what I need) in the $500 range. They also have a backlit keyboard which is really nice.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Im thinking I'm probably gonna go with something around the 13-15 inch screen. I'm hoping to stay away from Windows 8. I already have an iPad (windows 8 looks better set up for table use). I just need something a little smaller and lighter that I can do research and write papers with. I don't play any PC games so graphics aren't a huge issue.
> 
> There are some pretty nice ones (for what I need) in the $500 range. They also have a backlit keyboard which is really nice.


Have you looked at chromebooks? they're similar to netbooks, but better processors and a little bit more high end. pretty cheap, too


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 6, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Have you looked at chromebooks? they're similar to netbooks, but better processors and a little bit more high end. pretty cheap, too



Just clicked the link for them haha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 6, 2013)

MrJones said:


> Nothing like getting pulled out of bed at 3:30 AM for an emergent SOB (get your mind out of the gutter: shortness of breath, not son of a :censored::censored only to arrive and have the patient decide to refuse treatment/transport. And justifiably so - there was nothing wrong w/ said patient.
> 
> :angry:



Sounds like a pretty standard 911 call...

I love coming home from work, hearing a shotgun go off next door then having my neighbor from that house, high as a kite, come in my yard and start accusing my roommate...he decided he wasn't going to win and took off running when I walked out in my work uniform.

I love having to talk to the 5-0 when I'm off duty, not. 

One more reason to finish saving for my Glock 23


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Im thinking I'm probably gonna go with something around the 13-15 inch screen. I'm hoping to stay away from Windows 8. I already have an iPad (windows 8 looks better set up for table use). I just need something a little smaller and lighter that I can do research and write papers with. I don't play any PC games so graphics aren't a huge issue.
> 
> There are some pretty nice ones (for what I need) in the $500 range. They also have a backlit keyboard which is really nice.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey, Windows 8 is good. Super fast and streamlined. The UI just isn't very friendly at first. lol


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 6, 2013)

I second the chromebook. 

Also, I downloaded Star Wars The Old Republic now that it's free to play. I've made a huge mistake


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 6, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I second the chromebook.
> 
> Also, I downloaded Star Wars The Old Republic now that it's free to play. I've made a huge mistake


Right? I found out Runescape went back to '07 servers. I'm going to be addicted again... lol. I feel so nerdy again


----------



## Aprz (Apr 6, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Right? I found out Runescape went back to '07 servers. I'm going to be addicted again... lol. I feel so nerdy again


I'll never go back. I think it's sad how much JaGEx has changed.


----------



## hogdweeb (Apr 6, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Hey, Windows 8 is good. Super fast and streamlined. The UI just isn't very friendly at first. lol


ew.... Windows 8 is nice on a phone, but jacking a phone OS and putting it on a computer? Really? Thats like Apple making a big to do about having 4g on their iphone 5....my droid has had it since before your 4S launched....


----------



## Aidey (Apr 6, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Hey, Windows 8 is good. Super fast and streamlined. The UI just isn't very friendly at first. lol



At first? It isn't user friendly ever.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 6, 2013)

I've gotten used to it. I can navigate pretty quick through it, now.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 6, 2013)

Aidey said:


> At first? It isn't user friendly ever.



Amen. It makes no sense at all.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 6, 2013)

I guess I'm the odd one... 
I was aware of this, though... lol -_-


----------



## Rettsani (Apr 6, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> What do you call a cow with no legs?





DEmedic said:


> Ground beef.
> 
> She said a GOOD joke.





ffemt8978 said:


> Try this one:
> 
> The old couple was sitting in Church,listening to the sermon. Suddenly she leans over,gently grabs his arm,and whispers in his ear. "Honey,I just farted quietly,what should I do"?
> "Put a new battery in your hearing aid" he said.





mycrofft said:


> The old couple were becoming weekly regulars taking a trip with the wheelchair van from their nursing home to the medical building and back that afternoon. One day, noting that the husband didn't actually use a wheelchair at the home, the attendant had to ask them what was wrong.
> 
> "Oh, nothing. Chester and I are gong to the sex therapist".
> 
> ...





albertaEMS said:


> What do you call a guy with no legs and no arms on your front deck?
> 
> Matt.
> 
> ...



You all make me feel better. And now my sample working day as a 3rd man can come on Monday. Whether I have Pain or not. I like your jokes. ^_^
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Achilles (Apr 6, 2013)

Rettsani said:


> You all make me feel better. And now my sample working day as a 3rd man can come on Monday. Whether I have Pain or not. I like your jokes. ^_^
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



What's red but smells like blue paint?

Red paint.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 6, 2013)

Well the supervisor just called and was begging me to pick up shifts. Looks like I'll be working the next 4 days.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well the supervisor just called and was begging me to pick up shifts. Looks like I'll be working the next 4 days.



Dude, that's how it is in Victorville. I've worked 6 days a week for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## CritterNurse (Apr 6, 2013)

I hate it when relatives on facebook share 'images' that are directions on how to remove ticks safely, and how to identify a certain disease carrying tick. But the directions that the image gives are ineffective and more likely for the parasites to get passed along, and the description of the tick is one that is not found anywhere NEAR our area, and also has never been known to carry that parasite in question in the first place.

GRRR....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 6, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> I hate it when relatives on facebook share 'images' that are directions on how to remove ticks safely, and how to identify a certain disease carrying tick. But the directions that the image gives are ineffective and more likely for the parasites to get passed along, and the description of the tick is one that is not found anywhere NEAR our area, and also has never been known to carry that parasite in question in the first place.
> 
> GRRR....



I've been on the Facebook for a good amount of years and not once have I ever seen a post about ticks haha


----------



## CritterNurse (Apr 6, 2013)

I live in an area with a high risk for Lyme disease, which is why my relative 'shared' that 'informational' image. I posted a reply about the proper way to remove ticks safely, and how to really identify the tick in question.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 6, 2013)

Haha I actually just saw that post 30 minutes ago


----------



## Achilles (Apr 6, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> I live in an area with a high risk for Lyme disease, which is why my relative 'shared' that 'informational' image. I posted a reply about the proper way to remove ticks safely, and how to really identify the tick in question.



so New England?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 7, 2013)

Never thought I'd be worried about running out if narcs on a shift...considering we carry 600 of fent 40 of versed and 40 of morphine.

Had plenty of MS left and that's about it. 

Holy candyman batman.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 7, 2013)

Robb said:


> Never thought I'd be worried about running out if narcs on a shift...considering we carry 600 of fent 40 of versed and 40 of morphine.
> 
> Had plenty of MS left and that's about it.
> 
> Holy candyman batman.



Rough shift?


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 7, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Rough shift?



Not for his patients!


----------



## Tigger (Apr 7, 2013)

Some Rocky Mountain dancegrass for this guy.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 7, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Not for his patients!



Touche!


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 7, 2013)

I on the other hand, have been at my new job for two months and have yet to find an opportunity to give Fentanyl. I've offered it to patients and had them turn it down! I don't know if people in Delaware just take pain better than those in Colorado, but I've gone from using Fentanyl once every couple of days to this. Go figure.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 7, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Rough shift?



Just lots of pain management calls. Didn't have any fatalities and I felt like I actually made a difference in some people's lives, I'd say that's a pretty awesome shift personally! I'm big on prehospital pain management. It's one of the few things that we do that can make a difference in that person's life right this instant. Plus, if I ever hurt myself and called an ambulance I sure hope the medic would try to make me more comfortable. I'd be pretty heated if they didn't, too be honest. 

I've run a lot more calls than 9 in 12 hours, just used a lot of narcs today. Actually was dispatched to 14 but was cancelled en route or diverted 5 times. 

Maxed out my protocol on a dislocated shoulder, had a 80kg elderly women with a low thoracic to high lumbar fx secondary to a mechanical GLF that 50 of fent sent her to the moon, a very agitated gentleman on methamphetamine that got darted, recurrent seizure pt that got a fair amount of versed (wouldn't call them status but close), CVA transfer, a gentleman that tripped and for all intents and purposes scalped himself on a bar stool on the way down as well as a few other random ones. Also used all the zofran in the ambulance and in my bag. 

7 out of 9 were mine. 

Best part was we started off the day by sending an upstanding citizen to the drunk tank at 0930. Blew a .32.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 7, 2013)

Robb said:


> Just lots of pain management calls. Didn't have any fatalities and I felt like I actually made a difference in some people's lives, I'd say that's a pretty awesome shift personally! I'm big on prehospital pain management. It's one of the few things that we do that can make a difference in that person's life right this instant. Plus, if I ever hurt myself and called an ambulance I sure hope the medic would try to make me more comfortable. I'd be pretty heated if they didn't, too be honest.
> 
> I've run a lot more calls than 9 in 12 hours, just used a lot of narcs today. Actually was dispatched to 14 but was cancelled en route or diverted 5 times.
> 
> ...



Sounds like an interesting shift!


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 7, 2013)

I've never been at a blackjack table that rewarded such ludicriously bad play. (Un)Fortunately, that included my terrible play.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 7, 2013)

Well this is my job for today. Free medical clinic. 90 dentist chairs doing everything from cleaning to extrications. White tents in the back is for medical and vision is in the next building. 

(Not a HIPAA issue due to the fact it's a free clinic and I am just stand-by in case something happens).


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 7, 2013)

Intoxicated male, parks new F-250, lifted, nice rims and wheels, tools and kit in the bed, in the ghetto at nightfall. Unconscious, responsive to pain, windows down, A/C running. Keys, new Iphone, $1k+ in cash. We arrive, find him before the locals approach. Once in the ambulance, I ask him who I can contact to secure his (expensive) property. So do the police. He becomes belligerent and talks to us like servants, with "pig", lots of profanity, and a "take me home, b-word". 

His truck was left locked, with his most expensive tools in the cab, parked where we found it. Chances of it having made it through the night unmolested are slim. 

I feel like a better person than I could have been, and I am glad for that. But what an ***!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 7, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Intoxicated male, parks new F-250, lifted, nice rims and wheels, tools and kit in the bed, in the ghetto at nightfall. Unconscious, responsive to pain, windows down, A/C running. Keys, new Iphone, $1k+ in cash. We arrive, find him before the locals approach. Once in the ambulance, I ask him who I can contact to secure his (expensive) property. So do the police. He becomes belligerent and talks to us like servants, with "pig", lots of profanity, and a "take me home, b-word".
> 
> His truck was left locked, with his most expensive tools in the cab, parked where we found it. Chances of it having made it through the night unmolested are slim.
> 
> I feel like a better person than I could have been, and I am glad for that. But what an ***!



Where might this truck be parked at? h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 7, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Where might this truck be parked at? h34r:



Took the words right outta my mouth. I need some wheels and tires for my Super Duty.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Apr 7, 2013)

If you had to pick one, cake or cannolis?

Both from nice bakery.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 7, 2013)

Absolutely cannolis


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 7, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> If you had to pick one, cake or cannolis?
> 
> Both from nice bakery.



Cake, since I don't know what a cannoli is.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 7, 2013)

Cannoli.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Apr 7, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Cake, since I don't know what a cannoli is.



*You what...
*





These are cannolis


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 7, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> *You what...
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a pancake rolled over ice cream haha.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 7, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Looks like a pancake rolled over ice cream haha.



You have so much to learn...


----------



## NYMedic828 (Apr 7, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Looks like a pancake rolled over ice cream haha.



brah... its a deep fried shell filled with unbelievably delicious cream.

Its like a million calories, so you know its good.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 7, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> brah... its a deep fried shell filled with unbelievably delicious cream.
> 
> Its like a million calories, so you know its good.



That sounds like heaven... I must try this cannoli...


----------



## NYMedic828 (Apr 7, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> That sounds like heaven... I must try this cannoli...



Jesus do you people live on mars?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 7, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Jesus do you people live on mars?



Haha. Come to CA and eat some of our Mexican food and you will see what NY can not offer. Also we have In-n-out


----------



## Achilles (Apr 7, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Haha. Come to CA and eat some of our Mexican food and you will see what NY can not offer. Also we have In-n-out



Don't worry a cannoli is pretty disgusting, it's like eating McDonald's mayonnaise.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sucks looking forward to overtime then having your shift cancelled because they can't find a medic for it. Oh well, MLB 2K13 it is.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Apr 7, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Don't worry a cannoli is pretty disgusting, it's like eating McDonald's mayonnaise.



Blasphemy! Cannolis are awesome!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Apr 7, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Don't worry a cannoli is pretty disgusting, it's like eating McDonald's mayonnaise.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 7, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Jesus do you people live on mars?



I don't know what that is either?

Where to find one of this?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 7, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Haha. Come to CA and eat some of our Mexican food and you will see what NY can not offer. *Also we have In-n-out*



This alone is good enough reason to go. They have a few in Dallas now. I just hope they keep moving east. A few in the Tyler/Longview area would be amazing.....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 7, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Sucks looking forward to overtime then having your shift cancelled because they can't find a medic for it. Oh well, MLB 2K13 it is.



My medic called off tomorrow so they put me on the MCI Drill that I did like 2 weeks ago. I've never had them cancel a shift. They will still have us come in and help the VST or help the mechanic.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 7, 2013)

So one of my classmates made her way up to Vegas to be a patient for a wilderness medicine drill. The path she was walking along to her hiding spot ended up giving way and she ended up with 2 broken feet. Apparently she never got the memo that she was supposed to pretend to be a patient... not be a patient.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 7, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> So one of my classmates made her way up to Vegas to be a patient for a wilderness medicine drill. The path she was walking along to her hiding spot ended up giving way and she ended up with 2 broken feet. Apparently she never got the memo that she was supposed to pretend to be a patient... not be a patient.



Two broken feet? Well that does suck.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Apr 7, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> That sounds like heaven... I must try this cannoli...



Go to NYC or Boston (though I think Boston has the best cannoli in the North End)

You don't know what you are missing


edit: I forgot to say this "leave the gun, take the cannoli"


----------



## Meursault (Apr 7, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Don't worry a cannoli is pretty disgusting, it's like eating McDonald's mayonnaise.


Confirmed for never having eaten proper cannoli.


DeepFreeze said:


> (though I think Boston has the best cannoli in the North End)



Mike's, I presume?
Someone came here and, fresh off the plane, attempted an armed robbery to get at the cannoli from the North End's crappiest bakery. It must be impressive.


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 7, 2013)

Meursault said:


> Confirmed for never having eaten proper cannoli.
> 
> 
> Mike's, I presume?



I had one from mikes and one from finale a few days ago.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 7, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> I had one from mikes and one from finale a few days ago.



Try Modern the next time your down that way, theirs are quite good as well.


----------



## Meursault (Apr 7, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Try Modern the next time your down that way, theirs are quite good as well.



Yeah, you belong in Colorado. Modern's good for everything but the cannoli.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 7, 2013)

The Hill, the Italian section of St Louis, has amazing Cannoli. Missouri Baking Company is known for them... And the best ones are filled just before you eat them.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Apr 7, 2013)

Meursault said:


> Confirmed for never having eaten proper cannoli.
> 
> 
> Mike's, I presume?
> Someone came here and, fresh off the plane, attempted an armed robbery to get at the cannoli from the North End's crappiest bakery. It must be impressive.



Mikes indeed.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 7, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> The Hill, the Italian section of St Louis, has amazing Cannoli. Missouri Baking Company is known for them... And the best ones are filled just before you eat them.



+10000 I love that place


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 7, 2013)

I miss StL. My favorite place I've lived.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 7, 2013)

JPINFV said:


>



That's just wrong! Haha


----------



## Anjel (Apr 7, 2013)

So let's say hypothetically you wanted to fluid challenge someone. And you wanted to do this by hypothetically giving them a certain amount of fluid for every kg that they weighed. How much would that certain amount of hypothetical fluid be?


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 8, 2013)

I've always heard 20ml/kg for adults, but I've never really seen that used in real life


----------



## Anjel (Apr 8, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I've always heard 20ml/kg for adults, but I've never really seen that used in real life



Ah ha! You and robb are awesome. I texted him, because I wasn't sure how fast someone would answer here lol and I'm freaking out! Mod 4 exam in 2 days!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 8, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I've always heard 20ml/kg for adults, but I've never really seen that used in real life



Same. Mostly I just hear "give him a 200-500ml bolus and then see how his pressure is"


----------



## Anjel (Apr 8, 2013)

Ewwww bed bugs. I'm setting myself on fire as I type.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 8, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Same. Mostly I just hear "give him a 200-500ml bolus and then see how his pressure is"



Make that "500-1000" and your right on. Most medics way under resuscitate people for some reason


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 8, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Make that "500-1000" and your right on. Most medics way under resuscitate people for some reason



This, and I don't understand it. Don't be surprised that the BP didn't go up when your fluid challenge was a saline flush.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 8, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Don't be surprised that the BP didn't go up when your fluid challenge was a saline flush.



Awesomeness. Hopefully your not planning on copyrighting this .


----------



## Aprz (Apr 8, 2013)

In my county, it's 250 mL for adults, 20 mL/kg for children, and 10 mL/kg for neonates. When I took PALS, I unnecessarily memorized:

Hypovolemic 20 mL/kg over 5-10 minutes
Cardiogenic/Poison 5-10 mL/kg over 10-20 minutes
DKA 10-20 mL/kg over 1 hour


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 8, 2013)

Made my patient faint when I put an 18 in his AC. Oops my bad

We also go an inservice about the new Impella VADs. It is basically an alternative to IABPs. Pretty cool stuff


----------



## Rettsani (Apr 8, 2013)

The Sample working day is done. The colleagues did not want to let me go. After each patient the question: When do you start ?
What should I say to that...? So much praise on a day I can't believe after a so long time off. h34r::unsure:


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 8, 2013)

Eight new spark plugs, $115.01 to have them done professionally (2008 F150 4.6L, need bendy tool). Truck runs like new, annoying ticking is gone (misfiring #3 per mechanic, traced to a mostly burned-out plug), power is back. 91,000 miles on OEM plugs, not bad. 

Ended my work week with a nice "thank you for saving my life." In a great mood. Also, got ambushed by my parents cat Ambush after work, sat down on the couch and woke up three hours later with a comfy cat scarf. Soft kitty warm kitty little ball of fur happy kitty sleepy kitty purr purr purr.


----------



## troymclure (Apr 8, 2013)

Why cant an emt-b install an I.V.?

in the army the 40hr combat lifesaver course teaches you to do it.

of course the immediate result was guys slicing the tops off bags of ringers lactate and adding vodka to 1/4 bag. 

talk about a cheap night out! lol


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Apr 8, 2013)

Went to a stabbing very recently. Multiple wounds over heart pt in PEA arrest copious blood every where. 

At first I was like:







Pre-hospital Dr arrived 2 minutes after us and decided to do a full 'Clam-Shell Thoracotomy" after  L) sided needle decompression was performed due to all of us arriving less than 10 minutes after the call. . With 5 minutes the entire thoracic cavity was exposed (after ribs cut with bolt cutter liek device) w/ puncture wound to heart and huge blood clot in pericardium (tamponaded). 

I was like






Puncture in heart was stapled. I got to use a rib spreader (wow) and was instructed how to do internal cardiac massage, until asystole with multiple IOs used in Tibia and humerus

Outcome was negative.

I do not get paid enough for this.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 8, 2013)

the_negro_puppy said:


> Outcome was negative.



Go figure with those kinds of injuries! I can't imagine pre-hospital thoracotomies often end well. At least you got some interesting experiences out of it. I don't know many paramedics that have had the opportunity to perform internal cardiac massage.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 8, 2013)

troymclure said:


> Why cant an emt-b install an I.V.?
> 
> in the army the 40hr combat lifesaver course teaches you to do it.
> 
> ...



I am too dumbfounded to comment


----------



## CritterNurse (Apr 8, 2013)

Achilles said:


> so New England?



Yup, the edge of nowhere.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 8, 2013)

This is what my day consisted of. Hope you survive the wind Exodus!


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 8, 2013)

Chase said:


> I am too dumbfounded to comment


Yet, you still commented :rofl:


----------



## Tigger (Apr 8, 2013)

Blizzard warning means a 36 hour shift and a temporary respite from trainee status so we can staff three ambulances.


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 8, 2013)

2 more shifts and we will be beach bound for 3 days and 2 nights of camping with no distractions of the modern world. Hopefully we can get down to the 30mile marker on North Padre. 

I'm so looking forward to this break. Now for Tuesdays mad thrash to get finished prepping.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 9, 2013)

troymclure said:


> Why cant an emt-b install an I.V.?
> 
> in the army the 40hr combat lifesaver course teaches you to do it.
> 
> ...




Start an IV and do... what... exactly with it?


----------



## Tigger (Apr 9, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Start an IV and do... what... exactly with it?



Have my medic push drugs he just drew up in it. Also EMTs here can attend transports with fluids running since we can initiate them. Our medics would freak if we lost EMT-IVs since they don't have to ride those calls. 

No saying its right or wrong but it's firmly entrenched here.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 9, 2013)

Just found out an old friend of mine overdosed today, a few weeks after he had a baby with his wife. What a shame, I don't understand the decisions people make sometimes.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 9, 2013)

I love the EMT-IV cert in Colorado. It makes perfect sense to me to have both crew members of a professional ALS ambulance able to at least start a lock and draw labs. It's the most helpful ALS assist skill available in my opinion.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 9, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Just found out an old friend of mine overdosed today, a few weeks after he had a baby with his wife. What a shame, I don't understand the decisions people make sometimes.



I'm sorry for your loss Addrobo. I didn't mean to immediately follow up this post with my inane babbling. These kinds of decisions really are impossible to fathom.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 9, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> *You what...
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for reminding me I had half a pint of Ben and Jerry's Cannoli ice cream in the freezer 

Not quite the same but still delicious. 

In other news, winter decided to fight a little longer....sounds like the sled is gonna get some playtime mañana


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 9, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Just found out an old friend of mine overdosed today, a few weeks after he had a baby with his wife. What a shame, I don't understand the decisions people make sometimes.



Sorry for your loss bud :-/


----------



## SSwain (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr finally cleared me to go back to work. Weight/lift restrictions are gone.
I am back on for this weekend!


----------



## Dan216 (Apr 9, 2013)

Do ladies dig the EMT?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 9, 2013)

Dan216 said:


> Do ladies dig the EMT?



Simply put yes. The amount of ladies that dig an EMT is directly proportional to the amount of objects on said EMT's belt.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 9, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Simply put yes. The amount of ladies that dig an EMT is directly proportional to the amount of objects on said EMT's belt.



And lights on said EMTs vehicle.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 9, 2013)

The more lights, the better. Light up your POV like a Christmas tree.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 9, 2013)

ACLS today and tomorrow. So boring. 


Oh and the ladies dig male nurses over EMTs. Just saying


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 9, 2013)

Ladies chuckle demurely at the idea of a male nurse.

They snort derisively at the sight of and EMT. 

They blush and flirt shamelessly with paramedics. 

And that is that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 9, 2013)

Anjel said:


> And lights on said EMTs vehicle.



You know what they say right? The more lights on a guys vehicle the bigger his....... Personality is :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 9, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Ladies chuckle demurely at the idea of a male nurse.
> 
> They snort derisively at the sight of and EMT.
> 
> ...



Need to get my medic cert fast in that case


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 9, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Ladies chuckle demurely at the idea of a male nurse.
> 
> They snort derisively at the sight of and EMT.
> 
> ...



...and spend the night with physicians.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 9, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> ...and spend the night with physicians.



Spend the night with firefighters,

then marry physicians....

...while still spending the night with firefighters


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 9, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Spend the night with firefighters,
> 
> then marry physicians....
> 
> ...while still spending the night with firefighters



Lots of truth here.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 9, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Ladies chuckle demurely at the idea of a male nurse.
> 
> They snort derisively at the sight of and EMT.
> 
> ...



What planet are you on? Hah

In other news it's a crisp, bluebird morning, couple inches of fresh yesterday up high, do I smell two stroke oil burning???

Braaaaaaaap!


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 9, 2013)

Sitting in yearly CE for the week.

Was completely zoned out (no new information), when I just happened to notice the title of the slide that read "HIPPA". When I questioned the instructor about what HIPPA stood for, he couldn't answer. He got stuck on what the second P could mean... :lol: 

Then, he proceeds to present a "true" bogus story about a "HIPPA" violation, that included the amounts of the fines that various people incurred (people that don't even fall under HIPAA)

Somebody shoot me. I have to listen to this crap all week long. :glare:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 9, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Sitting in yearly CE for the week.
> 
> Was completely zoned out (no new information), when I just happened to notice the title of the slide that read "HIPPA". When I questioned the instructor about what HIPPA stood for, he couldn't answer. He got stuck on what the second P could mean... :lol:
> 
> ...



Those people might not fall under HIPAA but maybe they do fall under HIPPA


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 9, 2013)

1600-0200 is a shift I could definitely get used to.


----------



## Clare (Apr 9, 2013)

So apparently somebody from yellow watch is having an affair with somebody from green watch and somebody on blue watch told me but said to keep it hush because somebody's wife doesn't know and such ...

Makes me giggle and  think everything might turn a bit brown if things get found out

The things people get themselves into ...


----------



## Quackers (Apr 9, 2013)

Claire,
That was....colorful


----------



## Clare (Apr 9, 2013)

Quackers said:


> Claire,
> That was....colorful



The beauty of a coloured watch system, makes indiscretions amusing if you phrase it properly


----------



## Meursault (Apr 9, 2013)

Clare said:


> So apparently somebody from yellow watch is having an affair with somebody from green watch and somebody on blue watch told me



Reminds me of the speech I used to get on retreats as a teenager: "This is the girls' floor, and this is the boys' floor; pink for the girls, blue for the boys. No purpling!"


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ugh. So the doa I ran 2 years ago that was a murder is finally up for trial this week. 

Jury selection Wednesday and start with us thursday morning. 

I really hope this starts on time and doesn't get delayed. We've had plans for this weekend for the last 2 months and if this case moves a day I'm screwed. 

Dude needs to plea out and no trial lol


----------



## MassEMT-B (Apr 9, 2013)

I didn't know where else to put this so yea. I have these old EMS boots. Is they are still in decent condition. Is it worth it to clean them and use them for other purposes? If so what's the best to clean them with that won't ruin the boots.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 9, 2013)

MassEMT-B said:


> I didn't know where else to put this so yea. I have these old EMS boots. Is they are still in decent condition. Is it worth it to clean them and use them for other purposes? If so what's the best to clean them with that won't ruin the boots.



Acid h34r:

If the boots are good for hiking then use them for that. If they are good to get dirty wear them when your feet/legs might get dirty. If they still look good use them as a spare/back up pair of work boots incase something happens to your main pair. 

To clean them I honestly have no idea what's best. For my old work boots I got all the polish off them using steam. Then I wiped the whole boot down a couple of times with bleach. Then I used some leather conditioner I found at work followed by a couple of coats of new polish.


----------



## Meursault (Apr 9, 2013)

MassEMT-B said:


> I didn't know where else to put this so yea. I have these old EMS boots. Is they are still in decent condition. Is it worth it to clean them and use them for other purposes? If so what's the best to clean them with that won't ruin the boots.



What, you didn't want to start another boot thread?  If they're no longer watertight, toss 'em. Otherwise, warm water, a little detergent, a soft brush, and a quick coat of polish, and then you can use them for yard work or muddy days. If you've gotten anything especially icky on them, change out the laces, too.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 9, 2013)

Damn it... Poo-Holes... you don't always hit home runs and you can't make that sort of baserunning mistake that allows you to be double upped on a ball hit to deep left center field. Why are we paying you so much again?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 9, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Damn it... Poo-Holes... you don't always hit home runs and you can't make that sort of baserunning mistake that allows you to be double upped on a ball hit to deep left center field. Why are we paying you so much again?



Yeah, I don't understand basketball either.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 9, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Damn it... Poo-Holes... you don't always hit home runs and you can't make that sort of baserunning mistake that allows you to be double upped on a ball hit to deep left center field. Why are we paying you so much again?



I am so glad we didn't agree to his absurd contract. Have fun with that


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 9, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Yeah, I don't understand basketball either.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 9, 2013)

JPINFV said:


>



Once again some kind of a picture or meme for everything haha. 

Are you still at ARMC?


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 9, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Once again some kind of a picture or meme for everything haha.
> 
> Are you still at ARMC?





Not for a couple of months. I have a week and a half left at RCRMC for anesthesiology, followed by a month vacation, and a month doing OMM at my schools clinic. Then I return in the middle of June to ARMC for a pain management rotation.


----------



## SSwain (Apr 10, 2013)

Stopped at the station last night to fill out payroll, and drop off my Dr. "return to work" slip.
Talked to the medic on duty. Turns out it was a quiet day. No calls in a 24 hr period.  I slipped up and said "I hope it stays *quiet* for the remainder of the day"... for him. 
Not more than 2 minutes later, tones go off for a 45 yo F PNB.... As the medic is walking past me to the vehicle bay....He is muttering about me being an a$$hole. 
Whoops....my bad.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2013)

SSwain said:


> Stopped at the station last night to fill out payroll, and drop off my Dr. "return to work" slip.
> Talked to the medic on duty. Turns out it was a quiet day. No calls in a 24 hr period.  I slipped up and said "I hope it stays *quiet* for the remainder of the day"... for him.
> Not more than 2 minutes later, tones go off for a 45 yo F PNB.... As the medic is walking past me to the vehicle bay....He is muttering about me being an a$$hole.
> Whoops....my bad.



I would shoot myself if we were ever that slow.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 10, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I would shoot myself if we were ever that slow.



Same here. I moved had to move to our busiest station because I was getting bored from 7-8 per day.


----------



## SSwain (Apr 10, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Same here. I moved had to move to our busiest station because I was getting bored from 7-8 per day.



My station averages 3-4 per day. Keep in mind, it is in a village of 5K people, and serving a rural area of 3K.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 10, 2013)

SSwain said:


> My station averages 3-4 per day. Keep in mind, it is in a village of 5K people, and serving a rural area of 3K.



15-20 for me. Keep in mind, it's in the 7th largest city in the country  I'm currently still in Fire; our EMS can be a bit busier.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 10, 2013)

I am the best/worst white cloud ever. We ran three calls in 36 hours. One was a cancel too. I'm about done with my trainee time and in 72 hours I have run a total of seven calls. They were all sick patients but still it's tough to learn with that volume. We're normally busier I'm told (1 ambulance covering about 15k people and one covering about 5k at a substation so the numbers are there to be somewhat steady.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2013)

There are 4 glucometers in my ambulance today. I guess we are expecting a sugary day today.


----------



## Household6 (Apr 10, 2013)

My husband has a PT test this weekend, and height and weight taping. 

I'm trying to talk him into getting a colonic hydrotherapy flush, but he's refusing. Big baby.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 10, 2013)

Officially ACLS certified. Can Iz Runz Ze Codez nowz?


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 10, 2013)

Zoll ePCR rollout next month...I feel much failure and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## exodus (Apr 10, 2013)

Our first today was 527 bgl ....


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 10, 2013)

exodus said:


> Our first today was 527 bgl ....



That's hypoglycemic down here! :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> That's hypoglycemic down here! :rofl:



Everything is bigger in Texas right?


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Apr 10, 2013)

My EMT just learned the very valuable lesson of why we don't like to kneel on other peoples' beds.  :rofl:

And last week she learned why I have the rule "We don't take off a homeless person's shoes.  Ever."  Guy had sore feet and she thought we ought to check to make sure, so I let her...  the memory of her retching and running away still brings a smile to my face.  

Ah, it can be fun to have a newbie partner sometimes...


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 10, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Everything is bigger in Texas right?



Almost.... :sad:


----------



## Rhonda (Apr 10, 2013)

Just got told I am moving over to 911 at the beginning of May! No more IFT for me!!! Super excited. It's a pay raise too.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 10, 2013)

When a doctor says you said all the right things and then some in your report, and is even more impressed when you say you have physician aspirations....that's a good feeling. Now, it's time for a brewsky.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 10, 2013)

People abuse the elderly make me so angry... I don't have words.


----------



## Chris07 (Apr 10, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> It's a pay raise too.


Usually it's the other way around.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> Usually it's the other way around.



That sucks for your area haha. 

I've talked to all the BLS crews from other companies and they make less than my 911/IFT company pays us.


----------



## exodus (Apr 10, 2013)

And our second one was 411!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2013)

exodus said:


> And our second one was 411!



We've been getting AMAs all day


----------



## Rhonda (Apr 10, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> Usually it's the other way around.



Apparently the company pays IFT/Events side less because there is more oppertunities for over time.


----------



## exodus (Apr 10, 2013)

We had 1 ama.... In beaumont.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## chaz90 (Apr 11, 2013)

So many lost and almost forgotten memes!!! The number of those I recognize says bad things about how much time I've spent on the Internet.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 11, 2013)

JPINFV said:


>


----------



## Aidey (Apr 11, 2013)

All of you need to get out more.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 11, 2013)

The best part is every time I look at that picture I see a new reference. I can't believe I missed the new reporter lady wine making video.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 11, 2013)

exodus said:


> We had 1 ama.... In beaumont.



Don't you know you are supposed to be covering the desert not Beaumont?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 11, 2013)

Aidey said:


> All of you need to get out more.



I do...it's just that my job keeps me on the Internet all day.*






*That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 11, 2013)

So some lemons, a glass, and a blender are in the bottom left corner. Lemon juice?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 11, 2013)

The fact that trolololo is in that picture has earned itself my respect.....


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 11, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> So some lemons, a glass, and a blender are in the bottom left corner. Lemon juice?


Look at the glass again. It's actually a cup... That says 2 girls on it


----------



## Achilles (Apr 11, 2013)

9D4 said:


> It's actually a cup... That says 2 girls on it



I don't get it, do you have a picture or video to show me what you mean :unsure:


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 11, 2013)

Achilles said:


> I don't get it, do you have a picture or video to show me what you mean :unsure:


----------



## SSwain (Apr 11, 2013)

2 girls and a cup......

Don't do it....


----------



## Aidey (Apr 11, 2013)

*ahem* How about we change directions gentlemen?


----------



## SSwain (Apr 11, 2013)

Oooohhhh.... Xzibit putting a picture of the memes, in the picture of the memes.
Yo dawg...


----------



## Achilles (Apr 11, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


>



Yes I know what it is. 

[YOUTUBE]JxoaYRefgJU[/YOUTUBE]
I'm not going to post about it anymore though, I'm not in the mood for another vacation just yet.


----------



## Household6 (Apr 11, 2013)

Last night I had my first taste of authentic homemade moonshine.. 

Wordtoyourmother, that stuff is the nectar of Satan.. It lingers in your mouth, throat and belly. I can't imagine drinking more than a sip or two.. Looked like maple syrup, tasted like a mixture of bourbon and 110 octane.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 11, 2013)

Household6 said:


> Last night I had my first taste of authentic homemade moonshine..
> 
> Wordtoyourmother, that stuff is the nectar of Satan.. It lingers in your mouth, throat and belly. I can't imagine drinking more than a sip or two.. Looked like maple syrup, tasted like a mixture of bourbon and 110 octane.



Unless I'm very much mistaken, shouldn't moonshine be clear? I don't quite know what you drank last night...


----------



## exodus (Apr 11, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Unless I'm very much mistaken, shouldn't moonshine be clear? I don't quite know what you drank last night...



It should be extremely clear and thin actually at room temperature.


----------



## Household6 (Apr 11, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Unless I'm very much mistaken, shouldn't moonshine be clear? I don't quite know what you drank last night...



It comes out of the still clear, but if it's barrel aged it develops and absorbs some color from being inside the wooden barrel.. It was thin like water, but had the color of maple syrup..


----------



## exodus (Apr 11, 2013)

Household6 said:


> It comes out of the still clear, but if it's barrel aged it develops and absorbs some color from being inside the wooden barrel.. It was thin like water, but had the color of maple syrup..



Ah, my dad always just kept it in mason jars and old baby food jars to store it! Never had barrel moonshine.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 11, 2013)

I love starting my Monday off with a working arrest...not.

Usually they don't bug me at all but having one that's my age got to me.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 11, 2013)

Robb, thought you'd be interested in this. Your prospective unit?


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Got to work out of sprinter for the first time today. Other than the very bad knee clearance on the bench seat I liked it


----------



## Achilles (Apr 11, 2013)

Where's vene been lately?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 11, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Robb, thought you'd be interested in this. Your prospective unit?



That's it sir.
1/168th Charlie Co, "When I have your wounded."

Recruiter is out of town on a training for a couple weeks, still just doing paperwork and waiting to find if I need to go to a neurologist or not.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 11, 2013)

You going military, Rob??


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 11, 2013)

Household6 said:


> It comes out of the still clear, but if it's barrel aged it develops and absorbs some color from being inside the wooden barrel.. It was thin like water, but had the color of maple syrup..



Ain't no moonshine never been nowhere near no wooden barrel. You been had.

Double double negative for the win!


----------



## Tigger (Apr 11, 2013)

No more awkward third wheeling for me!

Now, to start on the road to becoming proficient with IVs. Blew one on a distraught 16 year old girl and that was not a good feeling. 

Learn by doing I guess, but man I wish our roads were better.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 11, 2013)

Tigger said:


> No more awkward third wheeling for me!
> 
> Now, to start on the road to becoming proficient with IVs. Blew one on a distraught 16 year old girl and that was not a good feeling.
> 
> Learn by doing I guess, but man I wish our roads were better.



You were moving for your first field IV? Lucky girl. I've actually gotten pretty good at them. I can honestly say it's become one of my strengths (possibly my only one). Trick is to go slow. Hurts the patient more but still better than sticking them 2 or 3 times.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 11, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> You were moving for your first field IV? Lucky girl. I've actually gotten pretty good at them. I can honestly say it's become one of my strengths (possibly my only one). Trick is to go slow. Hurts the patient more but still better than sticking them 2 or 3 times.



That was my second one. The first one I somehow managed to get while moving on dirt roads, dunno how I pulled that off?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 12, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> You going military, Rob??



I'll pm you.

Tigger, they just get easier! Congrats on passing your fto time. Just remember confidence even if you don't think you'll get it and you're golden. Trip about missing it and you'll blow 'em even on the guys with pipes... Just remember, going through the vein then coming back up through the bottom never ends well


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 12, 2013)

Back to court this morning. Just give me my 10 mins on the stand so I can be done and head for the beach.


----------



## mct601 (Apr 12, 2013)

The nerves of being a new medic are starting to subside. The fog of war on calls and the millions of thoughts are starting to simmer down. Calls are starting to slow down, even the bad ones. I am really liking this


----------



## MissK (Apr 12, 2013)

Good for you. Unfortunately, I'm now a black cloud which started when I became a medic.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 12, 2013)

MissK said:


> Good for you. Unfortunately, I'm now a black cloud which started when I became a medic.



Welcome to the club.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow. So now my college is going to be offering 4 EMT classes a semester. Monday from 0900-1750. Wednesday from 0900-1750. Saturday from 0900-1750. Tuesday and Thursday nights (not sure on times).


----------



## Chris07 (Apr 12, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Wow. So now my college is going to be offering 4 EMT classes a semester. Monday from 0900-1750. Wednesday from 0900-1750. Saturday from 0900-1750. Tuesday and Thursday nights (not sure on times).


Keep pumping 'em out...because you know what a shortage of EMTs we have here in California! :rofl:


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 13, 2013)

Any of you still playing bf3 of xbox?


----------



## Achilles (Apr 13, 2013)

This site needs a rule about trolls. For example, if you start a thread on carrying while in the back of an ambulance and that is your first post, and to never reply back in the thread. And to just watch people just argue. 
If only...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 13, 2013)

The black cloud is officially back.

Status seizure and a young arrest yesterday.

Then today we get a fulminant pulmonary edema patient that went into respiratory arrest while on CPAP that we bagged all the way to the ER, about 20 minutes code 3 (no RSI and she had a gag).

 A code 3  transfer to a PCI capable facility (classic Wellen's syndrome, not something you see every day!) 

A rather sickly multiple CVA pt that syncoped and had a bp of 60/p.

Finally, to top it all off, a Vespa scooter vs a parked car at 35 mph with a $10 Walmart bicycle helmet on...

I like patients that make me think but that was a lot of paperwork for only a few calls! 7 ALS transports over the last two days, 4 code returns. I'm not sure how I feel about that statistic...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 13, 2013)

Achilles said:


> This site needs a rule about trolls. For example, if you start a thread on carrying while in the back of an ambulance and that is your first post, and to never reply back in the thread. And to just watch people just argue.
> If only...



There is one...but sometimes the reception a new member gets in response to their first post drives them away, instead of giving them a chance to learn something useful.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 13, 2013)

If you post something wildly controversial as your first post, what else is going to happen?


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 13, 2013)

Robb said:


> The black cloud is officially back.
> 
> Status seizure and a young arrest yesterday.
> 
> ...





EDIT: Disseminated Intravascular Coagulation. Holy crap thats bad.


----------



## mike1390 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey Desert how is Coachella treating you this year?


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 13, 2013)

So we all know correlation =/= causation. Here's some more ammo for when you need to get that point across:

Jenny McCarthy Causes Autism

:lol:


----------



## MassEMT-B (Apr 13, 2013)

Today is my first day of paramedic ride time. 12 hours in and we have not done a single call. My white cloud follows me.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 13, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Any of you still playing bf3 of xbox?



I was for a while after downloading all the new maps. Lately I have been playing Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 13, 2013)

Chase said:


> I was for a while after downloading all the new maps. Lately I have been playing Bioshock Infinite.



Ohhh, Bioshock Infinite. I bought it last night and it's been pretty awesome so far.


----------



## Gorgeousgeorge (Apr 13, 2013)

I just got a new gpu with a coupon for bioshock infinite. I am really excited to play it when they bith arrive!


----------



## Meursault (Apr 13, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Ohhh, Bioshock Infinite. I bought it last night and it's been pretty awesome so far.



3D WAIFU SIMULATOR.
Combat gets to be really frustrating after a bit. Using maxed carbine + sniper or Triple R and encounters either end in seconds or take forever. Should probably spend some of my giant pile of silver eagles on upgraded heavier weaponry, but everything I've used is disappointing.


----------



## Household6 (Apr 14, 2013)

I had to collect maple sap with only my oldest son's help yesterday, my spouse is at drill..

We got almost 200 gallons. I'm sore, my shoulders are killing me this morning. I keep a stash of Lidoderm patches in case my shingles flare up, I have two on my neck this morning. They work amazing for muscle pain..


----------



## CritterNurse (Apr 14, 2013)

Household6 said:


> I had to collect maple sap with only my oldest son's help yesterday, my spouse is at drill..
> 
> We got almost 200 gallons. I'm sore, my shoulders are killing me this morning. I keep a stash of Lidoderm patches in case my shingles flare up, I have two on my neck this morning. They work amazing for muscle pain..



There is nothing like real maple syrup. My family buys our year supply from a local sap house on "Maine Maple Sunday" which is the 4rd Sunday in March. Its great knowing who actually made what you're eating. This year we had to also buy a gallon for my sister who lives out of state. She really missed it, and the real stuff that she could find in her area "Just wasn't the same"


----------



## Household6 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have heard of Maine Maple Sunday. I have friends in Maine who participate in that, they said it's a pretty big deal 'round those parts..


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 15, 2013)

I've run three transports this entire tour so far and I may be losing my mind. I'm all for some *ahem* quiet shifts on occasion, but I've yet to even start an IV or do a 12 lead this week. Heck, I don't think I've opened my bag except to check it out!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 15, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I've run three transports this entire tour so far and I may be losing my mind. I'm all for some *ahem* quiet shifts on occasion, but I've yet to even start an IV or do a 12 lead this week. Heck, I don't think I've opened my bag except to check it out!



That will change. Summer is almost here.


----------



## Epi-do (Apr 15, 2013)

Had a MVC the other night where we had to extricate the passenger, but the driver walked away.  When he was asked about what happened, he told us there was something in the road and he swerved to miss it.  What was that something you ask?  A werewolf.


----------



## CritterNurse (Apr 15, 2013)

Household6 said:


> I have heard of Maine Maple Sunday. I have friends in Maine who participate in that, they said it's a pretty big deal 'round those parts..



Oh it is. Its a cheap, fun day out. Hay-rides, lots of free samples, one of the places I go has an all-you-can-eat pancake breakfast for only a couple dollars, with plenty of hot, freshly made maple syrup. Another place sets up a petting-zoo of farm animals, and has people submit names for some of the animals that were just born, 'sap bucket' races for children, with prizes for the fasted run. There's a lot of drawings for free products. For a while it was the only time I could get maple cotton candy or maple peanuts, though now one of the local farm-stores sells the cotton candy year round, and I can get maple peanuts at another store.





Epi-do said:


> Had a MVC the other night where we had to extricate the passenger, but the driver walked away.  When he was asked about what happened, he told us there was something in the road and he swerved to miss it.  What was that something you ask?  A werewolf.



Usually the response I hear is 'a squirrel'.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 15, 2013)

I'll be damned if I get subpoenaed on my first call after FTO time. I mean please.


----------



## Household6 (Apr 15, 2013)

Because old people are awesome sauce.. Can you even imagine being a centaurin, and experiencing things like this?? I just adore the older generations, they're so darn cute and lovable.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pAC5SeNH8jw


----------



## Epi-do (Apr 15, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> Usually the response I hear is 'a squirrel'.



I could have been a really big squirrel.  I am sure the answer had something to do with his tox screen.  He was positive for amphetamines, methamphetamines, barbiturates, cocaine, marijuana, and alcohol.  (I feel like I am forgetting something else that should be on that list, as if that isn't enough.)


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 15, 2013)

PO2 of 52 on 15L NRB. No Bueno


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 15, 2013)

Last night was super busy. 2 patients ODed on "G" GHB and were transported to the hospital in respiratory arrest. In my BLS tent alone we had 18 patient who all took a bad dose of Molly MDMA and were having multiple problems. 6 people who took a little too much Acid. Now mix in all of the ETOH patients and yeah, busy as heck.


----------



## CritterNurse (Apr 15, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers go out to those in Boston, especially those responding to the tragedy.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 15, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Last night was super busy. 2 patients ODed on "G" GHB and were transported to the hospital in respiratory arrest. In my BLS tent alone we had 18 patient who all took a bad dose of Molly MDMA and were having multiple problems. 6 people who took a little too much Acid. Now mix in all of the ETOH patients and yeah, busy as heck.



You travel back in time to work Woodstock or something?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 15, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> You travel back in time to work Woodstock or something?



Coachella Fest in Indio, CA.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 15, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Coachella Fest in Indio, CA.



I'm jealous... That is all...


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 16, 2013)

Chase said:


> PO2 of 52 on 15L NRB. No Bueno



Did a CCT the other night on a trached pt on a ventilator, we were getting readings that just said <50% with a good waveform, even with FiO2 at 100%.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 16, 2013)

9D4 said:


> I'm jealous... That is all...



Good music mixed with a great view (if you know what I mean haha). It's hard not to be jealous


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 16, 2013)

I shoulda known that there was no way I was gonna get off at 2300 after working from 0900-1700 then a partial from 17-23... 

This is the :censored::censored::censored::censored: that really pisses me off. My off time is 2300, pull us out of the 911 system at 2235 just like if the unit was EOS so we can do the swap and I can restock the drugs for the medic coming on or over-lap me and my relief by a half an hour so I can go home on time.

If we catch a call in the next 15 minutes I'm gonna lynch a dispatcher with my shoulder mic cord when I get back to the garage. I don't give a rats *** if its national dispatch week.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 16, 2013)

Saw baby goo a few nights back. First time Ive ever been bothered. Eww.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 16, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Saw baby goo a few nights back. First time Ive ever been bothered. Eww.



Your baby goo was different than normal baby goo though.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 16, 2013)

Robb said:


> Your baby goo was different than normal baby goo though.



Thats what bothers me. Total DIC + renal failure, not good. Fetus probably would have died of sepsis anyways. Suspected strep as the cause.

Chopped, not quite pureed.

Edit, just had a small earthquake. yey!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 16, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Edit, just had a small earthquake. yey!



That's just a normal occurance here 

Anything over a 5.0 is news haha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 16, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Thats what bothers me. Total DIC + renal failure, not good. Fetus probably would have died of sepsis anyways. Suspected strep as the cause.
> 
> Chopped, not quite pureed.
> 
> Edit, just had a small earthquake. yey!



Strep? Really? In a gal that young?


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Apr 16, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Good music mixed with a *great view (if you know what I mean haha)*. It's hard not to be jealous













I went to Ultra down in Miami a few weeks ago. I thought Aussie girls dressed scantily at festivals.....

My face on Day 1


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 16, 2013)

Robb said:


> Strep? Really? In a gal that young?



Weird, right?


----------



## Household6 (Apr 16, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Weird, right?



Not really.. Strep can be passed from the mother to the infant during childbirth. Around 36-38 weeks gestation, the OB does a perianal swab and has it cultured for the strep B virus. If the mother tests positive for carrying strep B, antibiotics are administered to the mother during childbirth. Usually penicillin if there's no allergy.. The placenta passes the meds along to the fetus, and give the fetus a nice healthy dose of ABs in their blood.

The mother can be a carrier of strep B, but not be affected or ill, it's just in her digestive tract.. The only way to determine if the mother is a carrier is by proper prenatal care.. But even then, I've seen mothers who have tested negative for strep B, but the infant still got sepsis.. The :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty part, is that those little babies can go from healthy to critical in six hours. 

I'm sorry dude... I really am. (hugs)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 16, 2013)

Alright guys,I lost my Littmann stethoscope over the weekend so I am going to start a brand new thread asking what stethoscope I should get :rofl:


----------



## Trashtruck (Apr 16, 2013)

Robb said:


> I shoulda known that there was no way I was gonna get off at 2300 after working from 0900-1700 then a partial from 17-23...
> 
> This is the :censored::censored::censored::censored: that really pisses me off. My off time is 2300, pull us out of the 911 system at 2235 just like if the unit was EOS so we can do the swap and I can restock the drugs for the medic coming on or over-lap me and my relief by a half an hour so I can go home on time.
> 
> If we catch a call in the next 15 minutes I'm gonna lynch a dispatcher with my shoulder mic cord when I get back to the garage. I don't give a rats *** if its national dispatch week.



It's just more OT, man! But I hear ya. After a long shift, the extra money isn't worth my time.
That's cool they normally put you out of service so you can go back, restock, and switch with the oncoming crew. 
I believe your service got some kind of badass reward this year, right?


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 16, 2013)

Household6 said:


> Not really.. Strep can be passed from the mother to the infant during childbirth. Around 36-38 weeks gestation, the OB does a perianal swab and has it cultured for the strep B virus. If the mother tests positive for carrying strep B, antibiotics are administered to the mother during childbirth. Usually penicillin if there's no allergy.. The placenta passes the meds along to the fetus, and give the fetus a nice healthy dose of ABs in their blood.
> 
> The mother can be a carrier of strep B, but not be affected or ill, it's just in her digestive tract.. The only way to determine if the mother is a carrier is by proper prenatal care.. But even then, I've seen mothers who have tested negative for strep B, but the infant still got sepsis.. The :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty part, is that those little babies can go from healthy to critical in six hours.
> 
> I'm sorry dude... I really am. (hugs)



Oh, the fetus was pureed. The sepsis went to Mom.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 16, 2013)

Household6 said:


> Not really.. Strep can be passed from the mother to the infant during childbirth. Around 36-38 weeks gestation, the OB does a perianal swab and has it cultured for the strep B virus. If the mother tests positive for carrying strep B, antibiotics are administered to the mother during childbirth. Usually penicillin if there's no allergy.. The placenta passes the meds along to the fetus, and give the fetus a nice healthy dose of ABs in their blood.
> 
> The mother can be a carrier of strep B, but not be affected or ill, it's just in her digestive tract.. The only way to determine if the mother is a carrier is by proper prenatal care.. But even then, I've seen mothers who have tested negative for strep B, but the infant still got sepsis.. The :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty part, is that those little babies can go from healthy to critical in six hours.
> 
> I'm sorry dude... I really am. (hugs)




Thanks for reminding me about GBS testing. Swab in the introitus, swab in the rectum, and never in the opposite order. 

Also the pediatricians were scared silly when it came to neonatal sepsis. They seized on any reason to order a sepsis workup (CBC with manual differential, blood culture, CRP, and something else I can't remember).


----------



## Household6 (Apr 17, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Alright guys,I lost my Littmann stethoscope over the weekend so I am going to start a brand new thread asking what stethoscope I should get :rofl:



You know if you'd carry a pink one, it would get returned. You need something like this..

http://img0.etsystatic.com/000/0/5320999/il_fullxfull.339781228.jpg

Yesterday, my medic scheduled hot-load practice.. 
SO
FREAKING
EXCITED


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 17, 2013)

Household6 said:


> You know if you'd carry a pink one, it would get returned. You need something like this..
> 
> http://img0.etsystatic.com/000/0/5320999/il_fullxfull.339781228.jpg
> 
> ...



With the area that I work in a pink one would not get returned surprisingly


----------



## Household6 (Apr 17, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> With the area that I work in a pink one would not get returned surprisingly



I used to engrave the phrase "I <3 boys" on my electronic equipment, testers, tools, comm cables when I was in engineering. Nobody touched my stuff.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 17, 2013)

Household6 said:


> I used to engrave the phrase "I <3 boys" on my electronic equipment, testers, tools, comm cables when I was in engineering. Nobody touched my stuff.



Still would not help haha. I work in an area that is well known for its LGBT population and parties. A lot of our nursing staff, some of our medics, and a lot of the public would love that stethoscope haha.


----------



## MikeCivitello (Apr 17, 2013)

Jon said:


> I wish someone around here would carry it.
> 
> Of course, it has its own issues:



Nitronox is now available again - just released this week.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 17, 2013)

First day of PALS down, one more to go.

I forgot how painful these two days were...


----------



## CritterNurse (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks like I'll be eating an awful lot of beef stew for the next few days.

Went to make beef stew, and realized I was out of beef bullion. I figured instead of running out to the store to buy more, I'd go online and look up recipes until I found on that I had all the ingredients for. I find one, I make it, and it looks like I'm the only one that liked it. One family member took one bite and said "Yuck". Another said it wasn't so great tonight, but maybe it will taste better tomorrow. The other family member wasn't home.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 17, 2013)

MikeCivitello said:


> Nitronox is now available again - just released this week.



It's an AEMT skill too. At least for Michigan.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 17, 2013)

Trashtruck said:


> It's just more OT, man! But I hear ya. After a long shift, the extra money isn't worth my time.
> That's cool they normally put you out of service so you can go back, restock, and switch with the oncoming crew.
> I believe your service got some kind of badass reward this year, right?



We tend to get recognized every year for something. Despite how much I mope I do enjoy working there, overall. Love the people, love the city, have nice equipment, pretty decent protocols and they do some cool stuff for employees. It's just been bad lately cause we're so short staffed on the medic side but provided all these new hires clear their FTO time we'll be solid. I like being steadily busy throughout the day personally, but it starts to wear on you when you're running back to back to back all day long with no breathing room. Usually down at least one car every day if not more yet we still maintain our compliance. Haven't missed it since we started operations 

Got a 9.9 million dollar grant for a Community Paramedicine program that's launching operations this summer, that's probably what you're thinking of unless there was something more recent than that, I honestly haven't been paying too close of attention.


----------



## Household6 (Apr 18, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> Looks like I'll be eating an awful lot of beef stew for the next few days.
> 
> Went to make beef stew, and realized I was out of beef bullion. I figured instead of running out to the store to buy more, I'd go online and look up recipes until I found on that I had all the ingredients for. I find one, I make it, and it looks like I'm the only one that liked it. One family member took one bite and said "Yuck". Another said it wasn't so great tonight, but maybe it will taste better tomorrow. The other family member wasn't home.



Sometimes you just gotta make vegetable soup..

I bought one of those Ron Popeil chicken rotisseries off ebay a couple weeks ago.. WOW.. Best $47 I've ever spent on a kitchen appliance.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 18, 2013)

Screw thieves. That is all.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 18, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Screw thieves. That is all.



What did they steal?


----------



## Achilles (Apr 18, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What did they steal?


----------



## exodus (Apr 18, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Screw thieves. That is all.



In hemet, leave NOTHING visible in your car, not even a blanket. They'll think something is under it.... Damn crackheads.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 18, 2013)

Someone stole the catalytic converter off my truck. It was parked right in my driveway, in a very low crime area. They had about a four hour window between the time I got home and went to leave again. 

I don't leave anything in my truck at all. I keep some tools and basic life needs stuff under the seats in the event that something pops up while I'm on the road that leaves me stranded. That's about it. 

I'm just glad they unbolted it rather than cut it, and that they did it the night before my one day off so I can fix it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 18, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Someone stole the catalytic converter off my truck. It was parked right in my driveway, in a very low crime area. They had about a four hour window between the time I got home and went to leave again.
> 
> I don't leave anything in my truck at all. I keep some tools and basic life needs stuff under the seats in the event that something pops up while I'm on the road that leaves me stranded. That's about it.
> 
> I'm just glad they unbolted it rather than cut it, and that they did it the night before my one day off so I can fix it.



Is your truck a lifted Toyota? Those are the most common for that catalytic converter to get stolen. A lot more people are not starting to weld or at least Tac weld the converter on.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 18, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Someone stole the catalytic converter off my truck. It was parked right in my driveway, in a very low crime area. They had about a four hour window between the time I got home and went to leave again.
> 
> I don't leave anything in my truck at all. I keep some tools and basic life needs stuff under the seats in the event that something pops up while I'm on the road that leaves me stranded. That's about it.
> 
> I'm just glad they unbolted it rather than cut it, and that they did it the night before my one day off so I can fix it.



A close friend had his stolen from his driveway last night as well.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 18, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Is your truck a lifted Toyota? Those are the most common for that catalytic converter to get stolen. A lot more people are not starting to weld or at least Tac weld the converter on.



You guessed it. Only a 0.5" lift to fit the bigger tires, but it isn't hard to get underneath it. Rarely do I have to jack it up and I'm a big dude.

I've got the new one on, I'm gonna take it over to a buddy's pretty soon so he can weld it for me. I doubt welding would be much of a deterrent, because they typically just cut them out.


----------



## CritterNurse (Apr 18, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Is your truck a lifted Toyota? Those are the most common for that catalytic converter to get stolen. A lot more people are not starting to weld or at least Tac weld the converter on.



Well, if you go to weld around exhaust pipes, make sure you wear a respirator in a well ventilated area. As my brother has found out the hard way (twice), galvanized metal poisoning (aka hot dip fever) is NOT fun, and tends to be worse every time it happens.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 18, 2013)

Deadlifts, how I hate thee :glare:


----------



## MissK (Apr 18, 2013)

Storms are rolling in over the delta.. I love it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hmmm. Just had to give a statement to the FBI :unsure:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 18, 2013)

I came home from work to find steamed clams and beer. Best. In laws. Ever.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 18, 2013)

New job, less days, better benefits...yeah!


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 18, 2013)

Congrats Rocketmedic! I know there had been a rash of frustrations coming up lately with the previous job.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 19, 2013)

While researching about PICCs for a thread I found a class at a local hospital to get PICC certified. Sounds interesting. Apparently you can make pretty good money doing PRN work.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 19, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Congrats Rocketmedic! I know there had been a rash of frustrations coming up lately with the previous job.



"High performance urban EMS" may not be my niche. I think this will be a good move for me.

That being said, I do like real hospitals. Head bleed today, total scene time 6 minutes, transport 10, CT scan 22 minutes following onset.


----------



## Meursault (Apr 19, 2013)

Turning into a clusterf:censored:k around here tonight. MIT cop shot and killed, reports coming in of a  shootout in Watertown involving explosives.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MsuH1msEkvM#t=39s


----------



## DeepFreeze (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm on lockdown due to the situation.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 19, 2013)

Good grief people! Stay safe up there!


----------



## Household6 (Apr 19, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> New job, less days, better benefits...yeah!



Well, that's some great news.. I look forward to seeing you post about how much you like it..



Chase said:


> While researching about PICCs for a thread I found a class at a local hospital to get PICC certified. Sounds interesting. Apparently you can make pretty good money doing PRN work.



I'd jump on that class faster than a fat chick on Ricky Martin. You gonna do it? I sure would.. Does it cost alot?



DeepFreeze said:


> I'm on lockdown due to the situation.



Stay safe, I'll be sending all the good juju I cn your way. Been such a bad week for EMS across the county.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 19, 2013)

Did my first IO on a patient that wasn't dead today. Yep, they react to the flush just like you'd expect, even with 40 mg of Lidocaine.


----------



## Household6 (Apr 19, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Did my first IO on a patient that wasn't dead today. Yep, they react to the flush just like you'd expect, even with 40 mg of Lidocaine.



Where was the site? Sternal? Femoral? What kind does your company use?


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 19, 2013)

I used the proximal anterior tibia. That's first line, but we're able to use a humeral or distal tibia insertion site as well. We use the EZ-IO.


----------



## Household6 (Apr 19, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I used the proximal anterior tibia. That's first line, but we're able to use a humeral or distal tibia insertion site as well. We use the EZ-IO.



See, this is beyond my scope right now.. 

How do you prepare a patient for it? Do you say "This is going to hurt like a mother **%@ for about 10 seconds, hold still man.."?


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 19, 2013)

This pt. was pretty unresponsive, with a GCS of 5 or so. The first reaction of any kind I got out of him was when I started pushing Lidocaine. Otherwise, yes.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 19, 2013)

Spending my birthday on an ambulance....yup yup. This is where its at. I am telling you.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 19, 2013)

Household6 said:


> See, this is beyond my scope right now..
> 
> How do you prepare a patient for it? Do you say "This is going to hurt like a mother **%@ for about 10 seconds, hold still man.."?



That's what I've told all the conscious people. "This is gonna hurt like hell for a second, but I have to do it." Most people tell me "I thought you said it was going to hurt like hell. That wasn't terrible."

The only conscious people I've IO-ed have been the ones I need to RSI 15 minutes ago. Little versed thru the UP and they don't remember when they wake up anyhow.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 19, 2013)

We thought we were going to end up using RSI on this pt., so we hoped he'd forget the ordeal too. Sadly (or not) for him though, he improved some before we got to intubate him and didn't end up getting any Etomidate or Versed. Whatever part of his brain was intact through this nasty fever will sadly still have full recall of our time with him.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 19, 2013)

Chaz, I worked an unresponsive OD a few months ago. Narcan didn't improve his very depressed respiratory rate but he still had a gag. I got RSI orders and drilled an IO. Amazingly, he became alert and breathing after I flushed the IO with 10ml of saline. His first words were not ones I can repeat in the forum. 

I've drilled several live people and I don't care what anybody says, the Lidocaine doesn't make it "almost painless". Every one of them howled with pain.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 19, 2013)

The only time I've done an IO on a conscious pt was on a MASSIVE cva. It was a nasty bleed with some very dramatic mid line shift. She didn't really react much, but I'm not sure how much of her brain was working at that point.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 19, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Chaz, I worked an unresponsive OD a few months ago. Narcan didn't improve his very depressed respiratory rate but he still had a gag. I got RSI orders and drilled an IO. Amazingly, he became alert and breathing after I flushed the IO with 10ml of saline. His first words were not ones I can repeat in the forum.
> 
> I've drilled several live people and I don't care what anybody says, the Lidocaine doesn't make it "almost painless". Every one of them howled with pain.



I figure even if the Lidocaine helps it's certainly not instantaneous. Hopefully I'll never have to experience the other side of the drill when I'm conscious.


----------



## exodus (Apr 20, 2013)

More than 24 hours with no posts here? BUMP!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 20, 2013)

Household6 said:


> See, this is beyond my scope right now..
> 
> How do you prepare a patient for it? Do you say "This is going to hurt like a mother **%@ for about 10 seconds, hold still man.."?



I'm sorry but this is gonna hurt but we have to do it. Do. Not. Move. Or I will have to do it again on the other side.

The pain comes from breaking up the matrix within the bone with the flush to make space for the fluid, even pushing lido first it's going to hurt cause you're breaking the matrix without giving the lido time to work.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 20, 2013)

In other words.....you are creating a glitch in the matrix. :-D


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 20, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> In other words.....you are creating a glitch in the matrix. :-D



We need the Keymaker!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Apr 20, 2013)

Moved back in with my parents almost a year ago. Finally getting stuff organized and moved around... holy cow, didn't realize we had this much crap. On a side note, the cat is loving the empty boxes.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 21, 2013)

It's just another day at Coachella Festival when you see a 20 foot tall and 30 foot long snail moving across the area


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 21, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It's just another day at Coachella Festival when you see a 20 foot tall and 30 foot long snail moving across the area



That cannot possibly be any good for the people who are tripping on acid at Coachella.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 21, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> That cannot possibly be any good for the people who are tripping on acid at Coachella.



There is actually a lot less drug use this weekend due to a really beefed up security and police presence and pat down before entering. All caused by the Boston Marathon.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 21, 2013)

77 y/o M stroke. GCS 8, protecting airway well with intact gag, 1 episode vomiting. 300 pounds, mallapati 4. BLSd that airway for the whole six minutes it took to get to ER, since I had no good answer to sedate my patient adequately.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 21, 2013)

Had to use a CVAD for the first time today on a diabetic. Veins were nonexistent and Glucagon didn't touch the guy (liver cirrhosis).


----------



## Aprz (Apr 21, 2013)

Hm, our chat is really dead. :[


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 21, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Hm, our chat is really dead. :[




Call a code.
Start compressions.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 21, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Call a code.
> Start compressions.


It's decomposing.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 21, 2013)

Aprz said:


> It's decomposing.




Call the code.
Call the coroner.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm gonna practice intubating it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 21, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> That cannot possibly be any good for the people who are tripping on acid at Coachella.



I'm pretty sure it'd actually be awesome for them 

Shiny new EMT partner for the rest of the bid. She's friendly, motivated and willing to learn, can't ask for anything more!


----------



## Achilles (Apr 21, 2013)

Robb said:


> Shiny new EMT partner for the rest of the bid. She's friendly, motivated and willing to learn, can't ask for anything more!


Single? :unsure:


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 21, 2013)

Robb said:


> Shiny new EMT partner for the rest of the bid. She's friendly, motivated and willing to learn, can't ask for anything more!


Hot?


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 21, 2013)

Well. Apparently we found the way to resurrect this thread.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## chaz90 (Apr 21, 2013)

Ohhhhh. I feel a bit slow now.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 21, 2013)

2x12hr soccer stand bys. Here's a list of what I used my bag for:

-Pillow
-Footrest
-Chair


----------



## Aprz (Apr 21, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> 2x12hr soccer stand bys. Here's a list of what I used my bag for:
> 
> -Pillow
> -Footrest
> -Chair


You didn't use it for entertainment like swinging it around, or something?


----------



## Tigger (Apr 22, 2013)

Ran on an elderly man having a seizure, medic supervisor partner starts flight while we are responding. Get there, patient is postictal and has a history of seizures. Partner cancels flight, tells me to get him on the monitor and start a line. As soon as I go to start it, he seizes again, partner yells at me for taking too long to get line and then leaves to get some narcs (but I did still get it hooray!). Patient seized again on the 45 minute transport and maybe went briefly into Vtach. Then I get chastised for not knowing the "right" way to the hospital that I have already transported to five times.

Wish flight took him, we could hear them on approach to the next door fire station!

It is tough having to get used to the wants and needs of ten or so medics, everyone has their own nuances that make or break the call. Even when I ask their expectations on the way to the call I still struggle to be viewed as proficient, which is starting to bother me.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 22, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Ran on an elderly man having a seizure, medic supervisor partner starts flight while we are responding. Get there, patient is postictal and has a history of seizures. Partner cancels flight, tells me to get him on the monitor and start a line. As soon as I go to start it, he seizes again, partner yells at me for taking too long to get line and then leaves to get some narcs (but I did still get it hooray!). Patient seized again on the 45 minute transport and maybe went briefly into Vtach. Then I get chastised for not knowing the "right" way to the hospital that I have already transported to five times.
> 
> Wish flight took him, we could hear them on approach to the next door fire station!
> 
> It is tough having to get used to the wants and needs of ten or so medics, everyone has their own nuances that make or break the call. Even when I ask their expectations on the way to the call I still struggle to be viewed as proficient, which is starting to bother me.



Sounds like your partner may have been letting out some of his frustrations about the call on you. It's not your fault the narcs were left in the truck on a seizure pt. I definitely know the feeling of attempting to get used to the nuances of various partners. It can be frustrating, especially when each believe they do it the "right" way and there is no other option.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 22, 2013)

I hope so. I asked him if I should grab the narcs and he said to leave them. 

I'm off of the first round of probation but ran very few calls so that's a bit of a mixed blessing. I hate riding third because it's not an accurate representation of running a call and was happy to be done with that. That said I would have liked to make my rookie mistakes when there were extra hands around and just done some more learning in general. The IV stuff is tough, I've gotten three (not a typo) attempts total but am expected to get a line on every patient...


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 22, 2013)

Sounds like your partner is a retard.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 22, 2013)

Well just got some cool news. I'm only scheduled to work on Sunday at our huge country music festival but I have to get a wristband that is good for the whole weekend. Looks like its going to be VIP treatment on Saturday if I go off duty.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 22, 2013)

Dear Dealer,

With a plus 6-7 true count, please don't follow up split aces with more aces. 2 $25 hands of 12 that I can't do anything with just costs me money. :-(


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 22, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> *Dear Dealer,*
> 
> With a plus 6-7 true count, please don't follow up split aces with more aces. 2 $25 hands of 12 that I can't do anything with just costs me money. :-(



I thought this was going a totally different direction... h34r:
It could just be that I'm on 3 hours of sleep though...


----------



## Anjel (Apr 22, 2013)

9D4 said:


> I thought this was going a totally different direction... h34r:
> It could just be that I'm on 3 hours of sleep though...



I did too, and I just woke up from 11 wonderful hours.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 22, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I did too, and I just woke up from 11 wonderful hours.



:glare:


----------



## Anjel (Apr 22, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> :glare:



Hey I don't get to go back to bed again till Wednesday around 0300. I needed it lol


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 22, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Hey I don't get to go back to bed again till Wednesday around 0300. I needed it lol



Lol fair enough  I get to relax and go toobing today, so I guess I can't complain


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 22, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> :glare:


Seconded...
I've been cramming for my national registry for my CPT/ CMLA... I'm 10x more nervous for this one, than my EMT :unsure:


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm going for it. As soon as I finish medic school I'm going for a bachelor's in kinesiology, then a master's in sports medicine.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 22, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I'm going for it. As soon as I finish medic school I'm going for a bachelor's in kinesiology, then a master's in sports medicine.



I switched the order of degrees, but sounds like a good move all the same!


----------



## MediMike (Apr 22, 2013)

Almost broke my ankle doing a trail run...If you've got a horse keep it off the %#$% trails when it's wet.


----------



## Trashtruck (Apr 22, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Ran on an elderly man having a seizure, medic supervisor partner starts flight while we are responding. Get there, patient is postictal and has a history of seizures. Partner cancels flight, tells me to get him on the monitor and start a line. As soon as I go to start it, he seizes again, partner yells at me for taking too long to get line and then leaves to get some narcs (but I did still get it hooray!). Patient seized again on the 45 minute transport and maybe went briefly into Vtach. Then I get chastised for not knowing the "right" way to the hospital that I have already transported to five times.
> 
> Wish flight took him, we could hear them on approach to the next door fire station!
> 
> It is tough having to get used to the wants and needs of ten or so medics, everyone has their own nuances that make or break the call. Even when I ask their expectations on the way to the call I still struggle to be viewed as proficient, which is starting to bother me.



Like Chaz90 said, it sounds like he's uncomfortable with a seizing person, so he gets fired up and flustered and projects that on you. As far as taking too long to get an IV, that's crap, too. If you can't start a line before somebody seizes, then you can't start a line before somebody seizes. It happens. A lot.  Maybe he's just frustrated now because it has become a more difficult stick or his narcs aren't on him(really? for a seizure he leaves them outside?). I don't know, but it has nothing to do with you not gaining IV access prior to a seizure. 
The medics will find you to be proficient over time. To them, you're probably still viewed as a newb(since you're on probation). Just as much as you're testing the waters with them, they're testing the waters with you, too.

Aside from all that, and forgive my ignorance, but why did he request a helicopter for a seizure? Possible status epilepticus? Possible trauma involved? Just curious, as I'm urban and have no clue about such things.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Son of a :censored:... My new laptop is all of 5 months old and cost me $800... I just broke the headphone jack, basically 90% of what I use it for. The replacement motherboard is $100, but I have to send it in to Toshiba for repair or it voids the warranty, which is $150, plus $30 shipping... They already told me they wouldn't warranty it, because it's due to "you're pushing the headphones in to hard, this never would've happened if not for that".


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 23, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Ran on an elderly man having a seizure, medic supervisor partner starts flight while we are responding. Get there, patient is postictal and has a history of seizures. Partner cancels flight, tells me to get him on the monitor and start a line. As soon as I go to start it, he seizes again, partner yells at me for taking too long to get line and then leaves to get some narcs (but I did still get it hooray!). Patient seized again on the 45 minute transport and maybe went briefly into Vtach. Then I get chastised for not knowing the "right" way to the hospital that I have already transported to five times.
> 
> Wish flight took him, we could hear them on approach to the next door fire station!
> 
> It is tough having to get used to the wants and needs of ten or so medics, everyone has their own nuances that make or break the call. Even when I ask their expectations on the way to the call I still struggle to be viewed as proficient, which is starting to bother me.



Tell him to kick rocks and calm the hell down. There's a minuscule amount of calls that truly are time sensitive. 

Ten bucks says he was non compliant with his medications and even if he was compliant people with epilepsy have seizures, it's a fact of life and absolutely not the end of the world. Recurrent seizures though make me think non-compliance. Personally I would've pointed and laughed at him the whole way to the call when he requested HEMS for a seizure. 

HE shouldn't have left his narcotics in the truck. 

HE should understand you're still very new to the system and learning.

HE should realize there are other routes of administration for benzos other than IV. IM and IN work just fine too. Give the first dose then get the line when they aren't flopping about and causing a higher risk of a needle stick to a provider.

Sorry you're having to deal with that bud, some people are just ridiculous.

ACLS tomorrow...gag me. I just took the pretest and I've got lots of bones to pick this week if the cert test is the same way. I remembered it being dumb, I didn't remember it being that dumb though.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> Tell him to kick rocks and calm the hell down. There's a minuscule amount of calls that truly are time sensitive.
> 
> Ten bucks says he was non compliant with his medications and even if he was compliant people with epilepsy have seizures, it's a fact of life and absolutely not the end of the world. Recurrent seizures though make me think non-compliance. Personally I would've pointed and laughed at him the whole way to the call when he requested HEMS for a seizure.
> 
> ...



sounds like he needs to come work with me.


----------



## Meursault (Apr 23, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Son of a :censored:... My new laptop is all of 5 months old and cost me $800... I just broke the headphone jack, basically 90% of what I use it for. The replacement motherboard is $100, but I have to send it in to Toshiba for repair or it voids the warranty, which is $150, plus $30 shipping... They already told me they wouldn't warranty it, because it's due to "you're pushing the headphones in to hard, this never would've happened if not for that".



F:censored:k the warranty. If they won't give you warranty service 5 months in and a fairly simple service is ~25% of the original cost, what is it going to do for you?

Open it up and have a look at the headphone jack. The repair it needs might be as simple as desoldering and resoldering the jack or replacing it; I'm not convinced you have to replace the whole motherboard. If it looks more complicated, find a good shop near you.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 23, 2013)

Woken up for a call at 0440, and the guy decides to drive himself at 0441. Well, now I'm awake I guess.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 23, 2013)

PALS... Alllll day


----------



## medicdan (Apr 23, 2013)

Anjel said:


> PALS... Alllll day



I'm sorry.  Just remember, keep em warm, check a sugar, give 'em fluids, and never forget about the airway/oxygenation...


----------



## Anjel (Apr 23, 2013)

emt.dan said:


> I'm sorry.  Just remember, keep em warm, check a sugar, give 'em fluids, and never forget about the airway/oxygenation...



This is my first time taking it. I cry at the thought that I have to sit through this every 2ish years.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 23, 2013)

It gets easier. Not any less boring... But easier.


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 23, 2013)

Sitting in the airport waiting for my plane to board. Only 11 hours till I am in AB then tomorrow I am at my clinic for 4 weeks.


----------



## Clare (Apr 23, 2013)

What a night! Four dead, a road crash and just worn out to the core so I am going to sleep, a bed time story would be nice


----------



## Tigger (Apr 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> Tell him to kick rocks and calm the hell down. There's a minuscule amount of calls that truly are time sensitive.
> 
> Ten bucks says he was non compliant with his medications and even if he was compliant people with epilepsy have seizures, it's a fact of life and absolutely not the end of the world. Recurrent seizures though make me think non-compliance. Personally I would've pointed and laughed at him the whole way to the call when he requested HEMS for a seizure.
> 
> ...



Partner is one of the captains and obviously knows his crap usually. I know knowledge isn't found in letters and numbers but a 15 year CCEMTP is  going to be a competent medic. 

The guy was compliant with his meds according to his wife but had been having some breakthrough activity in last few weeks and the doctors up in his area (super rural) were having a hard time figuring out what to do. I got the line (with a little help from a volly fire guy putting the lock on for me while I tried to hold the cath and arm steady. The guy had plenty of access, they got another line in him on the way down. Not to mention the IM route...

I kinda get the flight thing, status in a 70 something year old guy led me to believe it was more than epilepsy and from the dispatch info we knew we were looking at a minimum of a 45 minute transport once he was stabilized enough to transport. We could have put in the heli without waiting for them to land and whatnot if he had requested. 

He did grab an extra medic (protocol) on the ride down since the patient couldn't take anymore Valium apparently and would have been RSIed if he seized again. Our people our very good at RSI and we have an excellent medical director who personally ensures this, but I think there is still a tendency to get flight to come out for these patients as well if possible. If we RSI a patient we're left with one ambulance for 550 square miles.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 23, 2013)

Having worked in a super rural area myself, I often consider flight to just be another resource. In certain areas I worked, they were the only ALS available to a BLS truck.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 23, 2013)

So, I was just sittin' in my room a few min ago, watching Smallville. My mom walks in and talks to me for a while. Then she goes "I'm not :censored: with you right now, there's a black widow right next to your head..."
I've never moved so fast in my life. Jumped up, turned around. It was like 2 inches from my ear... Ran and got a jar, scooped it in there and threw the cap on. I don't wanna open the cap to finish killing it now :unsure:


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 23, 2013)

9D4 said:


> So, I was just sittin' in my room a few min ago, watching Smallville. My mom walks in and talks to me for a while. Then she goes "I'm not :censored: with you right now, there's a black widow right next to your head..."
> I've never moved so fast in my life. Jumped up, turned around. It was like 2 inches from my ear... Ran and got a jar, scooped it in there and threw the cap on. I don't wanna open the cap to finish killing it now :unsure:



I'll take this one in place of JP...


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 23, 2013)

Day one of ACLS down, one more to go. 

I haven't quite decided if taking the full classes for the hours alone is worth it or not yet.

One, we (being field paramedics for my agency which has an extensive education department) are used as an example and almost put up on a pedestal in every class. 

Two, this makes the rest of the class look at us either for answers or like "why do they keep telling me this snotty 23 year old medic is better than the random smattering of nurses and sometimes physicians in this class at running cardiac arrests?" 

And three, I'm not getting paid to teach this class. I'm here for 16 hours and get paid for 8...don't ask me to help you teach. 

I love our instructors but sometimes it's just like please leave me alone and let me jam through this class real quick.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 23, 2013)

Our co-worker's gravestone arrived today. We had to stand for this picture and look into his mom's camera. 

It was harder than the funeral. He died last June in a car wreck on his way to work, 5 miles from his station. 21 years old.


----------



## Household6 (Apr 23, 2013)

My Medic to the class: "Aaaaand how long is a term pregnancy?"

Me: "40 weeks, Sir."

Him: "In months."

Me: "10 months, Sir."

Him: "Yes, nine.... er.. 10? (counts on his fingers) Um, 10? Let's just split the difference and say 9 and-a-half.."






:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 23, 2013)

Household6 said:


> My Medic to the class: "Aaaaand how long is a term pregnancy?"
> 
> Me: "40 weeks, Sir."
> 
> ...



Conceptional age or gestational age?


----------



## Household6 (Apr 23, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Conceptional age or gestational age?



OB measures a term pergnancy as 40 weeks.. 
Conceptional age can be 38-39 and a half depending on if the mother has a cycle of 28-32 days and how many days it takes the zygote to implant..

I love OB, my Medic DETESTS it.. But he has to teach it. Even him saying the word "vagina" comes out as a mumbled "vergnnneraaa"

I suggested to him that he should instruct the students should stand slightly to the side, away from the mother's anus as sometimes fountains and logs can come out of that southern area.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 23, 2013)

Household6 said:


> My Medic to the class: "Aaaaand how long is a term pregnancy?"
> 
> Me: "40 weeks, Sir."
> 
> ...



40 weeks *7=280 days
9 months *30ish days=270ish days (plus a few for 31 day months)

10 months would make it a tad long, unless you found ten sequential months of non-leap year Februaries :screwy:

Also, that may be the only time I've tried to write the plural of February. Haven't there been some crazy records of women remaining pregnant for over a year?


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 24, 2013)

Household6 said:


> OB measures a term pergnancy as 40 weeks..
> Conceptional age can be 38-39 and a half depending on if the mother has a cycle of 28-32 days and how many days it takes the zygote to implant..



I'm well aware of the difference... and the only people who use conceptional age are those weird embryologists. On the other hand, I have no problem throwing curve balls when it would result in lulz. 



> I love OB, my Medic DETESTS it.. But he has to teach it. Even him saying the word "vagina" comes out as a mumbled "vergnnneraaa"



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci-LX9fd064[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 24, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> 40 weeks *7=280 days
> 9 months *30ish days=270ish days (plus a few for 31 day months)
> 
> 10 months would make it a tad long, unless you found ten sequential months of non-leap year Februaries :screwy:
> ...



Februari?


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Apr 24, 2013)

I like Februari.  Like octopi...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 24, 2013)

Just had a cadaver lab for my AP 101 class. I don't like the smell of formaldehyde. My eyes are still burning


----------



## Clare (Apr 24, 2013)

It's getting dark, it's raining and I have to work tonight, not a great combination but hey our last road crash was ... oh yeah last night, hmm I blame winter!


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 24, 2013)

Rain? What is this "rain" thing? Can you describe it?

(The joke being we get 16 inches of rain... a year... where I live).


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow a lot has changed in the few months Ive been getting hammered with medic class


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 24, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Rain? What is this "rain" thing? Can you describe it?
> 
> (The joke being we get 16 inches of rain... a year... where I live).



Try around 5 inches were I am


----------



## BandageBrigade (Apr 24, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Try around 5 inches were I am



We've gotten 5 in the last 6 days..


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 24, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Try around 5 inches were I am



That's what she said.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 24, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> That's what she said.



I don't have a comeback for that...


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 24, 2013)

Me in 1991, age 2.

Quit my old job today, starting the new one on Monday after drill. Not sad at all.


----------



## CritterNurse (Apr 24, 2013)

I went to get bled yesterday, and the blood drive was packed. Some people were walking in, and the volunteers at the desk signing people in were actually recommending that they come back in 2 hours due to the number of people already there and waiting to roll up their sleeve. I had an appointment, so I was taken care of fairly quickly, but it still took about 45 minutes before they had me on the table.

At least something good came out of that tragedy. Usually the local blood drives are fairly empty.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 24, 2013)

TNCC in June. Don't mind if I do. I love free education


----------



## Rhonda (Apr 24, 2013)

7 more IFT shifts, then 911 here I come! I have pretty decent temp assign for a newbie Wed-Fri every other Sat 11-2300. I'm kind of wishing I pulled nights though since it will be up in the 90s next week.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 24, 2013)

Back to work in the morning after four days off. It feels strange not to have grabbed an overtime shift on those four days… But I was able to get a lot of stuff done around the house. Although, for some reason, I am fairly anxious to go back to work. I guess that says something. I still like my job maybe?


----------



## mct601 (Apr 25, 2013)

So I had a very interesting call the other day. Probably the most interesting I've had in my three years in EMS. Not the most intense, but the most interesting IMO. Long story short, it was the first time I have ever seen someone paced and of course, with this "new paramedic black cloud/ baptism by fire" lingering over me- it was me who had to do it haha. The feeling of a pulse going from 20 and weak at the radial to 70 and strong with the slow turn of a dial was probably the coolest thing I have ever felt.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice job. I still love those calls when you can fix things quickly. Pacing, atropine, Narcan, D50… Makes you feel like you're making a difference.


----------



## mct601 (Apr 25, 2013)

Yep. I've had some very interesting situations that in my three years, I haven't come across until I become a medic. Go figure lol. But pacing tops everything thus far. It was pretty satisfying doing the D50 thing with a distraught family watching. They haven't had a loved one fall out from hypoglycemia ever, and were acting like it was the end.



Also, needed new work pants and ordered a pair of VertX and pair of 5.11 EMS taclites. Ordered the 5.11s many times from LAPG with no issue. Got them this time, and they were HUGE in the waist. Like, 4" bigger at least. The tag reads 32x32 like I ordered. Factory must have FUBAR'd this. Hopefully I can get some help from LAPG or 5.11 on this.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 25, 2013)

mct601 said:


> So I had a very interesting call the other day. Probably the most interesting I've had in my three years in EMS. Not the most intense, but the most interesting IMO. Long story short, it was the first time I have ever seen someone paced and of course, with this "new paramedic black cloud/ baptism by fire" lingering over me- it was me who had to do it haha. The feeling of a pulse going from 20 and weak at the radial to 70 and strong with the slow turn of a dial was probably the coolest thing I have ever felt.



That's awesome! Pacing is something I've never done, is it twisted to say it is something I'd like to do? Hah.

Did PALS last week and ACLS this week so knowing my cloud I should be careful what I wish for. 

DE, I know the feeling about wanting to go back to work. As much as I gripe about how busy we are I couldn't see myself doing anything else and being happy.


----------



## mct601 (Apr 25, 2013)

Robb said:


> That's awesome! Pacing is something I've never done, is it twisted to say it is something I'd like to do? Hah.
> 
> Did PALS last week and ACLS this week so knowing my cloud I should be careful what I wish for.
> 
> DE, I know the feeling about wanting to go back to work. As much as I gripe about how busy we are I couldn't see myself doing anything else and being happy.



Haha, the guys at the station were discussing how uncommon (if ever) it was for some medics to pace someone- and how I have performed it with not even 3 months under my belt. Something I will never forget. Not to mention the hole in the seat that my rear ate into as I was working the call haha


----------



## MissK (Apr 25, 2013)

Robb said:


> Did PALS last week and ACLS this week so knowing my cloud I should be careful what I wish for.



I share that same cloud and just completed PHTLS. My 72 this weekend should be interesting.



mct601 said:


> Haha, the guys at the station were discussing how uncommon (if ever) it was for some medics to pace someone- and how I have performed it with not even 3 months under my belt. Something I will never forget. Not to mention the hole in the seat that my rear ate into as I was working the call haha



I know the feeling. My medic partner has been in EMS 18 years and has never done it. I did it around my 3 month mark, too.


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 25, 2013)

First day back after 8 off. Only 5 more 12's to go.


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 25, 2013)

I've never seen pacing, but I have seen 3 synch cardioversion


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 25, 2013)

I thought my cloud was just a first couple of new months new medic thing, false. After nine months it's still going strong. Originally I thought I was just making a bigger deal out of things than they really were but when your coworkers start telling you how many "good" calls you get compared to others it starts making me think otherwise. So I looked back and realized that even as an I when I'd ride with a medic with a white cloud we still got crazy calls.

I'm not complaining, but when you're doing working multiple codes a week and returning code at least once nearly every day sometimes I wish I could just have a normal day at work. If they aren't really sick people there's something that makes the call a logistical nightmare.


----------



## Household6 (Apr 25, 2013)

There's been so many children in and out at my house this week, I scheduled a consult for a tubal.

I'm also going to be immature and giggle about butts today.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oYYdF0zcuSI#!


----------



## mct601 (Apr 25, 2013)

Robb said:


> I thought my cloud was just a first couple of new months new medic thing, false. After nine months it's still going strong. Originally I thought I was just making a bigger deal out of things than they really were but when your coworkers start telling you how many "good" calls you get compared to others it starts making me think otherwise. So I looked back and realized that even as an I when I'd ride with a medic with a white cloud we still got crazy calls.
> 
> I'm not complaining, but when you're doing working multiple codes a week and returning code at least once nearly every day sometimes I wish I could just have a normal day at work. If they aren't really sick people there's something that makes the call a logistical nightmare.




I thought I was over reacting too. But like you said, I'm the punch line of a lot of "Dr Death" jokes haha. I was a white cloud as an EMT, too. So this only makes matters worse lol.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 25, 2013)

Newest ambulance in the fleet? Yes please


----------



## mike1390 (Apr 25, 2013)

So... just came back from a private screening of the movie version of Lone Survivor, the tale about seal team 10 and how Marcus Luttrell fought and evaded his was through the Afghanistan mountains. I was super excited to see this not only because of the stories behind all four of those men but the book was a great read, and in typical Hollywood fashion they turned it into a "Look at me Im Mark Walburg" movie. O well at least it had some good action, even with the diference between the movie and the book. I think it comes out sometime in December.


----------



## Wheel (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow, these last few weeks have been crazy, which is why I've been MIA. Got married, spent a week on the beach in St. Thomas, worked a few days, went to the masters for my new father in law's 50th birthday, worked a few days, then went to dallas for a funeral this weekend. I've been in 7 states the last two weeks, and driven like 24 hours to get to some of these places.

It really has been great though. It looks like florida is going to fall through. We're now looking at moving to the Houston area, which is exciting because it means I maybe able to actually find a great job there.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 25, 2013)

EMT meeting in the morning for the college. Going to be adding a lot of new things and incorporating technology into the program. 

Flat tire when I got home and one of my subwoofers wasn't working. Fixed both of those issues. 

AP 101 class and cadaver lab tonight. 

And last but not least going to get my wristband for Stagecoach (big country music festival we do medical for) tomorrow. Attending the event with VIP status due to the medical wristband followed by working the event on Sunday.


----------



## Rhonda (Apr 25, 2013)

Just picked up from the Volley crew in a town 54 miles from the city. The female EMT steps out of the ambulance first with backless open toed shoes and shorts. The pt crashed his ATV on some trails so they went out there to help. This EMT went into the desert for a call with open toe shoes, how unprofessional and unsafe. Very annoyed with the crew right now.


----------



## Mellowgator (Apr 25, 2013)

emt.dan said:


> The state of "reality" TV, self-help and talk shows today is really sad. Is that what TV has come down to? Wow.
> I;ll dig up the article, but there is uproar in England-- a TV station broadcasted a patient being euthanized (sp?), and American nonetheless.
> EDIT: I'm sorry, the term is "assisted suicide"





I read the article and was upset to hear about the 23 year old quad who a year after his sci went to Switzerland to commit suicide. I was injured when I was 25 and am now a c-6 quad. I admit at first I couldn't handle it was depressed and even tried to off myself by taking a huge bottle of Valium. After I took the pills I called 911 myself. I think it was my lowest point and a cry for help. The 1st 5 years sucked. Then I built an accessible house got a van I could drive. I then had my 2 children. Now I snow ski, scuba dive and am happy. I wish this guy could of met a group of other quads to show him the good side of sci. 

About 10 years after I was injured I was attempting to take my toddler to a mother day out at a nearby church. The ramp was too steep and the handy man helped me up it and we got to talking. I found out he was the first one on the scene of my wreck and he remembered it well. I got to thank him for saving me.

I was told once that emts liked to cut the shirt off pretty girls so i remember trying to cover myself during my rescue. But I'm sure I wasn't looking too pretty at the time. 

I want to holler out a big thank you to you guys for all you do.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 25, 2013)

Mellowgator said:


> I was told once that emts liked to cut the shirt off pretty girls so i remember trying to cover myself during my rescue. But I'm sure I wasn't looking too pretty at the time.



While there probably are pigs out there that do, if you're in a major car accident than it's proper to cut clothing off looking for any injuries that might be missed by looking at clothing alone.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 25, 2013)

Mellowgator said:


> emt.dan said:
> 
> 
> > I was told once that emts liked to cut the shirt off pretty girls so i remember trying to cover myself during my rescue. But I'm sure I wasn't looking too pretty at the time.
> ...


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 25, 2013)

It's pretty much a sign that it's a good time to cash out when the new dealer is complimenting you on your ability to count cards before even dealing a hand... because you hit an insurance bet for you and your neighbor.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 25, 2013)

I have been a :censored::censored::censored::censored: magnet lately. I had another code today. The wife called it after ~30 seconds of CPR. I broke most of his ribs and his sternum (s/p sternotomy) on the first few compressions. Definitely the loudest "Pop" I have ever head. The wife looked horrified.  The patient should have been a DNR from the beginning. I wish we could show patients and their families a video of real CPR when they are discussing code status. People do not understand how violent it really is. 

On a side note I am one of only a handful of RNs picked to get certified to pull cardiac sheaths. Add that to my resume.


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 26, 2013)

All of my 911 calls in the last 2 nights have been psychs. And tonight is starting the same.  

This needs to end.


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 26, 2013)

Just renewed indiana and got audited


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 26, 2013)

Working the AmBus today for our Fiesta Parade. Pending any nutjobs, this should be a fairly fun shift  Food, fiesta, and females abound


----------



## Household6 (Apr 26, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> While there probably are pigs out there that do, if you're in a major car accident than it's proper to cut clothing off looking for any injuries that might be missed by looking at clothing alone.



Oh, there's pigs in every profession.. 

College professors, lawyers, software developers, politicians... Every career has jerks, but thankfully, I think they're the minority.. 
Interesting article: TOP 10 JOBS THAT ATTRACT THE MOST PSYCHOPATHS


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 26, 2013)

Yay. Shift bid for the second time in a month. Maybe this one while make it a little while longer.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 26, 2013)

Household6 said:


> Oh, there's pigs in every profession..
> 
> College professors, lawyers, software developers, politicians... Every career has jerks, but thankfully, I think they're the minority..
> Interesting article: TOP 10 JOBS THAT ATTRACT THE MOST PSYCHOPATHS



Interesting. Doctors are least likely to be psychopathic, but surgeons are most likely. That residency must ruin then huh? I suppose that may correlate with my personal experiences though. There's nothing quite like interacting with certain trauma surgeons that aren't happy to be awake for your trauma activation at 3 AM.


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 26, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Working the AmBus today for our Fiesta Parade. Pending any nutjobs, this should be a fairly fun shift  Food, fiesta, and females abound



Lucky!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 27, 2013)

I learned something fun today.

Out of the 8600ish homicides commuted with firearms last year only about 430 were with rifles, even less with assault rifles. That's less than 4%...

There were more homicides committed with blunt objects than rifles too....

I love living in a pro-second amendment state. I'm gonna go sling some lead down range on Monday


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm mad as hell, and I'm not going to take it anymore. A good man goes to war on Facebook EMS sites...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 27, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I'm mad as hell, and I'm not going to take it anymore. A good man goes to war on Facebook EMS sites...



Yep I saw that argument. I made a comment when the question was first asked (aka before all the good stuff happened haha).


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## VFlutter (Apr 27, 2013)

Hmm I am trying to figure out which comments are from you two h34r: I think I found JPINFV's true identity


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 27, 2013)

Chase said:


> Hmm I am trying to figure out which comments are from you two h34r:



I only have one comment and its one of the first comments. I'm not included in JPs argument h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 27, 2013)

Chase said:


> Hmm I am trying to figure out which comments are from you two h34r: I think I found JPINFV's true identity




I thought my true identity was kind of an open secret.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 27, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I thought my true identity was kind of an open secret.



Well I must have been out of the loop then. But I did like your "technician comment".


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 27, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I thought my true identity was kind of an open secret.



It pretty much is. However your last name is a puzzle on how to spell and pronounce


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 27, 2013)

Got kicked in the face by an 85 year old man. Tough old dude.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 27, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It pretty much is. However your last name is a puzzle on how to spell and pronounce



The one with the first name "Justin" right 



That document by NEXUS is a good read.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 27, 2013)

Achilles said:


> The one with the first name "Justin" right


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice, I replied to that post and just checked this thread, nice to know some of you are on there as well.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 27, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I'm mad as hell, and I'm not going to take it anymore. A good man goes to war on Facebook EMS sites...



I should never have followed that link. Now I'm just going to be in a foul mood for the rest of the day. We're so insulated here on EMTLife with a larger portion of the providers on here than average taking an active interest in EMS research and best practices. My only friends in EMS aren't morons either, so it's frustrating to read this kind of garbage and be slammed back to reality. More than anything else, this is what discourages me about EMS progress or lack thereof. Not only do we fight public perception and professional criticism, but we have a large portion of our own ranks attempting to destroy us from within  Each person that mentioned how important it was or how grateful they were Patient X was boarded made me die a little bit inside.


It's probably for the best that I don't have a Facebook and can't read more than a few of the comments on there.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 27, 2013)

It's pretty funny. A couple of the people who posted "we don't have x rays" work as BLS in our system.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks JP. Starting my day off with a headache now.  The ignorance and stupidity is rampant.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 27, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> It's pretty funny. A couple of the people who posted "we don't have x rays" work as BLS in our system.



I chew my tongue to a bloody pulp every time I hear "I don't have x-ray vision," "treat the pt. not the monitor," "BSI scene safe" and other idiotic EMS aphorisms. Stupid cliches are for stupid people.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 27, 2013)

My curiosity is getting the best of me too. Would someone mind posting a recent link with all the comments? I can't see the updated version due to not using Facebook.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 27, 2013)

Wait 'till you have a provider that works for you tell you they think it's stupid you have NEXUS criteria in the protocols becuase "they don't have xray vision".... h34r:.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 27, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Wait 'till you have a provider that works for you tell you they think it's stupid you have NEXUS criteria in the protocols becuase "they don't have xray vision".... h34r:.



I will backboard this person using perfect NREMT technique. They will stay fully immobilized until they see the light.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 27, 2013)

I think I'm going to have a seizure now.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm not gonna read any more of that link.

Pretty sure my head is going to explode.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 27, 2013)

Updated link... same classic amount of Derp. 

https://www.facebook.com/NotInMyAmbulance/posts/518149184889582


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 27, 2013)

JP, please add one more imaginary like to all your posts in that thread from me. Stay strong and sane against the onslaught of ignorance!


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 27, 2013)

I caught a little but of that last night. I wonder how some of them will handle it when backboards simply become a tool to move a person from point A to point B.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 27, 2013)

Contemplating buying a crotch rocket in the next month or so...someone talk me out of it.

Been a long time coming...finally can afford it...gonna have to call the insurance agent and get a quote cause there's some clean used ones around...


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 27, 2013)

I hereby declare today "Sad Song Saturday."


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 27, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Updated link... same classic amount of Derp.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/NotInMyAmbulance/posts/518149184889582



wow
my head hurts
facepalm


----------



## Aidey (Apr 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> Contemplating buying a crotch rocket in the next month or so...someone talk me out of it.
> 
> Been a long time coming...finally can afford it...gonna have to call the insurance agent and get a quote cause there's some clean used ones around...



They call them donor cycles for a reason. Make sure your driver's license says you are an organ donor. You are young enough your organs could save a lot of people.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 27, 2013)

Aidey said:


> They call them donor cycles for a reason. Make sure your driver's license says you are an organ donor. You are young enough your organs could save a lot of people.



Aw thanks.

My organs could definitely save a lot of people...except for my liver, they probably don't want that


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a feeling I'm learning a few people's real names by watching this discussion. I am so far quite proud of the people that I'm thinking are from EMTLife.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 27, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I have a feeling I'm learning a few people's real names by watching this discussion. I am so far quite proud of the people that I'm thinking are from EMTLife.



Too bad we're not a standard sampling of the actual EMT/medic population.


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well today has sucked. 

Went to our normal Offroad park and manages to tag a rocker panel pretty well. Then promptly slit a tire sidewall and had to change it in the rain. Also looks like a lower control arm is bent. Crap this an exspensive hobby. 

Oh and now I'm super sick. During today my sore throat has worsened to where I can't hardly swallow water. 

I'm done. Wake me up in like 3 days.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 27, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Well today has sucked.
> 
> Went to our normal Offroad park and manages to tag a rocker panel pretty well. Then promptly slit a tire sidewall and had to change it in the rain. Also looks like a lower control arm is bent. Crap this an exspensive hobby.
> 
> ...



Damn, that does sound like a :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty day h34r: 

Where do you go offroading at?


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 27, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Damn, that does sound like a :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty day h34r:
> 
> Where do you go offroading at?



Today we went up to Hidden Falls in Marble Falls. Went up with some other Toyota guys and a few Jeeps. 

We were running some of the hardest trails so damage is gonna happen but I always get out with none till now.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 27, 2013)

I would move to Marble Falls in a heartbeat if it wasn't such a commute! Maybe once I'm on 24/72s... I know my wife has been dying to find a good trail down here for the jeep.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 27, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Well today has sucked.
> 
> Went to our normal Offroad park and manages to tag a rocker panel pretty well. Then promptly slit a tire sidewall and had to change it in the rain. Also looks like a lower control arm is bent. Crap this an exspensive hobby.
> 
> ...



At least Yotas are easy to work on h34r:


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 27, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I would move to Marble Falls in a heartbeat if it wasn't such a commute! Maybe once I'm on 24/72s... I know my wife has been dying to find a good trail down here for the jeep.



I know of a pretty fun creek bed in Universal City.


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 27, 2013)

3 weeks and still no ACLS card. Missed 3 tubes already since I cant ride yet


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 28, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I have a feeling I'm learning a few people's real names by watching this discussion. I am so far quite proud of the people that I'm thinking are from EMTLife.



For real. Lol mine is the one that's pretty hard to pronounce.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 28, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> For real. Lol mine is the one that's pretty hard to pronounce.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 28, 2013)

This is promising to be a very long night...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 28, 2013)

So it's only april and it was already 108 degrees F. This is going to be a long and hot summer :sad:


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> This is going to be a long and hot



That's what he said?


----------



## Anjel (Apr 28, 2013)

I just had to backboard and c collar a 90 year old lady who fell 2 days ago. They did an X-ray tonight and saw an abnormal morphology in the C2 area. So they wanted further studies be done in the ER.

I called med control to get clearance not to backboard because it had been 2 days, she has been up walking, eating, etc. 

And I was denied because "she could have a C2 fracture and you need to follow protocol and not try to deviate". This lady was in so much pain on the backboard. I felt so bad for her.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 28, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I just had to backboard and c collar a 90 year old lady who fell 2 days ago. They did an X-ray tonight and saw an abnormal morphology in the C2 area. So they wanted further studies be done in the ER.
> 
> I called med control to get clearance not to backboard because it had been 2 days, she has been up walking, eating, etc.
> 
> And I was denied because "she could have a C2 fracture and you need to follow protocol and not try to deviate". This lady was in so much pain on the backboard. I felt so bad for her.



Funny I did a transfer out of our local tiny ED today for a 14 year old who came up short on a motocross jump. Bilateral ulna/radius fx, possible pelvic fx, definite concussion and a crap load of a pain. Mom brought kid in (have you guessed this is a rural area yet) and the ED put a collar on him.

My partner immediately returned to the truck for LBB so we could "pick him up easier" and because his c-spine had not been cleared (except by an ED physician...). Poor kid could barely keep it together lying on the thing, his back was all cut up so I bet that was great. At least the partner was aggressive with pain medication. 

I figure that the ED has a backboard and all the hoopla that goes with it, if they were that worried, they would have boarded the kid themselves. Not to mention that you know, LBBs don't help...


----------



## Rhonda (Apr 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> So it's only april and it was already 108 degrees F. This is going to be a long and hot summer :sad:



I won't complain about our 90 degree weather. We are suppose to get up to 97 today. I can already tell this is going to be a long summer.


----------



## Wheel (Apr 28, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Updated link... same classic amount of Derp.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/NotInMyAmbulance/posts/518149184889582



This makes me sad. As someone really considering getting involved with education in ems as a career, this thread scares me. The backlash that will happen if major changes come down the pipe will be monumental.

God forbid we actually use assessment skills we were taught. That stuff is for doctors and nurses, who have deeper pockets than us lowly technicians (big surprise they're paid more seeing this, huh?)


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 28, 2013)

Wheel said:


> This makes me sad. As someone really considering getting involved with education in ems as a career, this thread scares me. The backlash that will happen if major changes come down the pipe will be monumental.
> 
> God forbid we actually use assessment skills we were taught. That stuff is for doctors and nurses, who have deeper pockets than us lowly technicians (big surprise they're paid more seeing this, huh?)



Rather discouraging, but get in there and change that! Our current educational model has had a profound impact on students, so improving it can have an effect too. If we can teach thousands of students to immobilize, throw a NRB on everyone, and transport every pt. emergently we can teach them the error of those options as well.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 28, 2013)

To Vegas!


----------



## Wheel (Apr 28, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Rather discouraging, but get in there and change that! Our current educational model has had a profound impact on students, so improving it can have an effect too. If we can teach thousands of students to immobilize, throw a NRB on everyone, and transport every pt. emergently we can teach them the error of those options as well.



I know. I was perhaps being a little dramatic. We actually have a student today that is genuinely excited. I love days like today.

The education system needs to be extremely altered, but as Vene likes to often point out, the failures of US EMS are multi faceted. I'm just going to keep going to school and working to improve what I can until I find a niche. All I can do really.


----------



## Rhonda (Apr 28, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> To Vegas!



Enjoy! It's suppose to be in the high 90s all week with very little wind.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 28, 2013)

Posted in the derp thread, channeled veneficus a bit. Where is he?


----------



## MissK (Apr 28, 2013)

After working an arrest on scene for 25 minutes and getting orders from a doc to cease efforts, one of the sheriff's officers on scene said to me, "I wish you could've just faked it and taken him to the hospital anyway." Whaaaaat? :wacko:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 28, 2013)

MissK said:


> After working an arrest on scene for 25 minutes and getting orders from a doc to cease efforts, one of the sheriff's officers on scene said to me, "I wish you could've just faked it and taken him to the hospital anyway." Whaaaaat? :wacko:



I've had that one too. Makes you go :wacko:


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 28, 2013)

I thought up an early morning call haiku today:

0530 call
You fell down Thursday evening?
I'm all OMG.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 28, 2013)

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way...form-tribal-army-as-sectarian-violence-builds

http://m.guardiannews.com/world/2013/apr/23/iraq-sunni-muslim-protest

So much for my contribution to Iraqi democracy...spent a year helping the people who did this. Pointless.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 28, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Posted in the derp thread, channeled veneficus a bit. Where is he?


He said awhile ago that he gave up on EMS. I assume he gave it up complete including here. Although I think he gave up on it before, stopped posting for awhile, and then came back. Maybe he'll do that again? If you know him on Facebook, or if you send him an e-mail through here, I am sure he would be more than willing to answer medical questions.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 28, 2013)

Aprz said:


> He said awhile ago that he gave up on EMS. I assume he gave it up complete including here. Although I think he gave up on it before, stopped posting for awhile, and then came back. Maybe he'll do that again?



He tends to take extended leaves of absence from time to time. I'm sure he'll pop back up eventually. There were a few newer members that really disrespected him on here recently so I'm I'd be willing to bet that has something to do with his hiatus.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 28, 2013)

Robb said:


> He tends to take extended leaves of absence from time to time. I'm sure he'll pop back up eventually. There were a few newer members that really disrespected him on here recently so I'm I'd be willing to bet that has something to do with his hiatus.


Yeah. He said he was done, hopefully he returns.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 28, 2013)

MMiz said:


> Yeah. He said he was done, hopefully he returns.



Agreed. 

I don't get it, they assigned a brand new Internediate as my partner for the last 6 weeks of the bid and as soon as she hopped on the cloud cleared and it's been bluebird ever since...watch me eat my words in the last two hours if my Friday...


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 28, 2013)

Starting new job tomorrow morning, my supervisor is an NCO in my Guard unit. Yey! or ? and danger.
False NG motivation!


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 28, 2013)

I have two 12 hr night shifts to get a critical pt. with multiple problems or treatment modalities in place. Send me some good vibes people to help me get out of the FTO process!


----------



## Wheel (Apr 28, 2013)

Two codes already today. Left both at the hospital with a pulse, and it feels good.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 28, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I have two 12 hr night shifts to get a critical pt. with multiple problems or treatment modalities in place. Send me some good vibes people to help me get out of the FTO process!



The ever elusive "1m". A code with a rhythm change can count, as can a CHF/COPD, It all depends on your FTO. 

Good luck.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 28, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> The ever elusive "1m". A code with a rhythm change can count, as can a CHF/COPD, It all depends on your FTO.
> 
> Good luck.



My codes have been on a spectrum from super dead to the funeral should already have occurred. I'll find something though.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 28, 2013)

7 hours. 7 hours for what should have been a 3.5 hour drive. Of course I now know that the Calico Early Man Site is really a tourist trap (no, I'm not paying $2 to see  your digs), what's at the end of Zzyzx road, and have some interesting pictures of abandoned structures in both Baker as well as that water park along the 15. Also I got some pictures of that new solar plant just outside of Primm, NV. 

Finally, Primm has definitely gone down hill over the past 10 years. The arcade at Buffalo Bills used to be awesome (1-2 times a year from 1999-2003 my HS band and drumline went to competitions in Vegas... we always stopped there), and the only BJ tables worth a damn (i.e. pays BJ 3-2 instead of that 6-5 scam) are $25 plus at all of 3 of the casinos there.

Oh, yea, and there's a reason that $33/night strip hotel rooms are $33/night. :-(


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 28, 2013)

I was nearing the end of the process and had a tour at 104 with 6 priority 1s. I went right to DORs. You'll get that last one soon. 

With luck, you won't ever have to do the process again.


----------



## Rhonda (Apr 28, 2013)

It's always great to see the drunk fall patient you brought into the ER leave 2 hours later in handcuffs because he tried to light the ER on fire. All because they wouldn't let him have a cigarette.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 28, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I was nearing the end of the process and had a tour at 104 with 6 priority 1s. I went right to DORs. You'll get that last one soon.
> 
> With luck, you won't ever have to do the process again.



That's what I keep hearing from people. I just desperately need to have a couple of those shifts.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 28, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> It's always great to see the drunk fall patient you brought into the ER leave 2 hours later in handcuffs because he tried to light the ER on fire. All because they wouldn't let him have a cigarette.



Did he also ask for his stapler back? 







/SQUIRRELS!


----------



## Rhonda (Apr 28, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Did he also ask for his stapler back?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No staplers were involved but he did get his sunglasses back that I left in the ambulance.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 29, 2013)

My sister shared this picture on FB:







I so want to reply "'MURIKA [FORNICATE] YEA!" but I'm afraid she won't get it.


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 29, 2013)

To add to the spinal immobilization saga .
Locally we at times transfer trauma patients from normal ERs to one of two level 1 centers when there is a capability they can't handle i.e complex ortho, neuro surgery, multi system trauma etc. 

They always freak when the person isn't fully packaged with c-collar/spine board. Even if there isn't a mechanism involved or the sending facility has done spinal imaging. 

It's frustrating to package someone that was never in it or have to redo when imaging has been done and no injury was found. 

Packaging these people isn't in a protocol and I havnt been doing it but I think thats about to change.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 29, 2013)

*re*

And this years Exemplary Performance award for my LEMSA is! This guy!


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 29, 2013)

Corky said:


> And this years Exemplary Performance award for my LEMSA is! This guy!


----------



## Aidey (Apr 29, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> My sister shared this picture on FB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did she have an affinity for lead paint as a child?


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 29, 2013)

Aidey said:


> Did she have an affinity for lead paint as a child?



Not to my knowledge.

She's also wondering why her rabbits keep dying (she lost 3 over a 2 day period), despite having 6 rabbits in a cage like this. My sister... the rabbit slum lord.


----------



## Household6 (Apr 29, 2013)

My dog cracks me up.. We have about 2 dozen baby chicks in the kitchen in a 40 gallon tote, she won't stop watching them.. She's been standing in the same spot for about an hour. :rofl:


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 29, 2013)

This car is pissing me off. In the past 5 weeks, I've had to change the spark plugs (which was a :censored: all by itself), change out the oil pan gasket, change the AC clutch, change the transmission tail shaft bearing and seal, replace an exhaust hanger, and now my battery just went out... 
Household: our dogs still do the same thing after having our chickens a year. It's pretty funny.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 29, 2013)

Household6 said:


> My dog cracks me up.. We have about 2 dozen baby chicks in the kitchen in a 40 gallon tote, she won't stop watching them.. She's been standing in the same spot for about an hour. :rofl:



That's awesome. I bet little Brooklyn would be right there next to her.

Poor girl has a fractured metatarsus so it's been everything we can do just to keep her from running around like the lab and pit she is


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 29, 2013)

Household6 said:


> My dog cracks me up.. We have about 2 dozen baby chicks in the kitchen in a 40 gallon tote, she won't stop watching them.. She's been standing in the same spot for about an hour. :rofl:



The dog looks hungry and interested in some chicken. Either that or she's just trying to figure out why those puppies look and smell so funny.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 29, 2013)

My brother's dog did the same thing. Even after they grew up he was very protective of them.


----------



## MrJones (Apr 29, 2013)

Robb said:


> He tends to take extended leaves of absence from time to time. I'm sure he'll pop back up eventually. There were a few newer members that really disrespected him on here recently so I'm I'd be willing to bet that has something to do with his hiatus.



I suppose it's all a matter of perspective - from where I sit it appeared that he disrespected a few newer members. 

No matter, though - live and let live, I always say.


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 29, 2013)

Came across a litter of full blooded GSD pups for $250. 

Sadly with trying to get a house and with a little minion on the way it was bad timing


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 29, 2013)

Finally some nice weather. Just took the top off the Jeep for the first time this year.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 29, 2013)

Chase said:


> Finally some nice weather. Just took the top off the Jeep for the first time this year.



I hear ya Chase, took the top off mine yesterday. Man did i miss it!


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YzYxz_uvtSI#![/YOUTUBE]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YzYxz_uvtSI#!

O god yes!!


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 30, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YzYxz_uvtSI#![/YOUTUBE]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YzYxz_uvtSI#!
> 
> O god yes!!



I do so love the reputation we make for ourselves. I am going to use "Woah, take a look at that mechanism of injury" on my next fender bender though. I'll be sure to suggest we fully immobilize everyone who may have witnessed the accident too. Trauma is trauma, mental or otherwise


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 30, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I do so love the reputation we make for ourselves. I am going to use "Woah, take a look at that mechanism of injury" on my next fender bender though. I'll be sure to suggest we fully immobilize everyone who may have witnessed the accident too. Trauma is trauma, mental or otherwise



Make sure you do the poke the spine test


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh, and I got a dealer mad at me today... for doubling a soft 19 vs a 6... and winning... and it's the proper play for a 6 deck, dealer hits soft 17 table.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 30, 2013)

From an email I just got from school

"The first deadline begins May 6, 2013."

 ::reads attached power point::

May 6, 2013 (8:00 am) – June 9, 2013 (11:59 pm)


----------



## Wheel (Apr 30, 2013)

Applying to go back to school in the fall. I'm applying to a few bachelors degree programs in paramedicine or emergency health studies. I can't decide on which one I most want to go to though.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 30, 2013)

Today is definitely not going my way.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 30, 2013)

[redacted]


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 30, 2013)

National registry for phlebotomy in 12 hours. Damn, this one is making me nervous... :unsure:
EMT sure gave me some bad study habits... Breezed through it with barely cracking a book before the NREMT. Now, I've been studying for 3 days and still find myself giving the wrong answers on the review. 
Top it off; CMLA is the next day and is supposed to be the harder of the two...


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 30, 2013)

I hate hearing "at this time" on the radio.

"Engine 3 shutting down XY Street at this time"
"Command requesting an additional ambulance at this time"
Worst of all, "Ambulance 2 arriving on scene at this time"

Same goes for "Be advised." Just heard some god awful combination of my two favorites in one transmission.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Apr 30, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I hate hearing "at this time" on the radio.
> 
> "Engine 3 shutting down XY Street at this time"
> "Command requesting an additional ambulance at this time"
> ...



Or the people who have to preface every radio transmission... 

Instead of saying "Medic 91 at scene" it becomes a freaking ordeal...

"Dispatch, medic 91."

"Medic 91 go ahead."

"Dispatch, medic 91 at scene."

For some reason this kills me.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 30, 2013)

OMG I love my new job!

http://www.reactems.com/

It's pretty awesome. LUCAS 2s, decent protocols, stations, good pay and benefits...I'm entirely great with this.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 30, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> OMG I love my new job!
> 
> http://www.reactems.com/
> 
> It's pretty awesome. LUCAS 2s, decent protocols, stations, good pay and benefits...I'm entirely great with this.



Looks really decent. Congrats on the new gig.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 30, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Or the people who have to preface every radio transmission...
> 
> Instead of saying "Medic 91 at scene" it becomes a freaking ordeal...
> 
> ...



We have to lead our transmissions with "Medic XX on scene with (or without) fire/pd/both."

DOH won't accept it as us calling on scene unless it has the medic number first then on scene.

With that said we don't have to hail to call on scene, just come up on our dispatch channel and call "medic xx on scene with or without".


----------



## VFlutter (May 1, 2013)

GOOOOOOAAAAAALLLLLLL
http://video.blues.nhl.com/videocenter/console?id=244124〈=en


----------



## Anjel (May 1, 2013)

I can't stand it when people fricken say "roger that". 

And ya the calling dispatch first thing bugs me. We have a crew that does that.

Radio from 987
Go for 987
987 on scene 
987 on scene at 0123

Radio from 987
Go for 987
987 transporting 3a to xxx hospital
987 have you transporting 3a to xxx hospital at 0134

Radio from 987
Go for 987
987 arrival with 2 miles
987 have your arrival with 2 miles at 0143. 

Drives me fricken nuts!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 1, 2013)

We have some obnoxious radio-isms here. 

Thank god most of our traffic is eliminated with the push of a button on the CAD. I have to turn my radio down when there is a structure fire. Everybody and their brother starts yammering.


----------



## chaz90 (May 1, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> We have some obnoxious radio-isms here.
> 
> Thank god most of our traffic is eliminated with the push of a button on the CAD. I have to turn my radio down when there is a structure fire. Everybody and their brother starts yammering.



"Sussex, be advised it's your pleasure at this time"


----------



## Hunter (May 1, 2013)

Put in my 2 weeks at my IFT company after almost 2 years, starting with a 911 department soon, nervous o.o


----------



## Achilles (May 1, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> We have some obnoxious radio-isms here.
> 
> Thank god most of our traffic is eliminated with the push of a button on the CAD. I have to turn my radio down when there is a structure fire. Everybody and their brother starts yammering.



Do they have a fire ground channel? Or is it just people talk because they like to hear their voice?


----------



## JPINFV (May 1, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Or the people who have to preface every radio transmission...
> 
> Instead of saying "Medic 91 at scene" it becomes a freaking ordeal...
> 
> ...




Technically, proper radio technique is to initiate transmissions with "Hey you, it's me" and not "It's me, hey you." Granted, with dispatch radios there's a valid argument that all traffic goes through the dispatcher anyways, therefore all transmissions are for the dispatcher anyways, but that's neither here nor there.


My pet peeve is "Over and out." You can be "over," you can be "out," but it is impossible to both be "I'm done transmitting and expect a reply" and "I'm done transmitting and don't expect a reply" at the same time.


----------



## shfd739 (May 1, 2013)

Until recently I havnt kept up with some of the EMS related Facebook pages. I liked a few and have been watching the comments made about the different topics. 

Some of the comments posted are mind boggling. 

No wonder we are given so little respect in a lot of places.


----------



## chaz90 (May 1, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Do they have a fire ground channel? Or is it just people talk because they like to hear their voice?



There are fire channels, but our radios are set to scan them. I do think people talk just to hear their voice though. 21 volunteer departments, each with their own band of chiefs that like to be "organizing" things.


----------



## Achilles (May 1, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Technically, proper radio technique is to initiate transmissions with "Hey you, it's me" and not "It's me, hey you." Granted, with dispatch radios there's a valid argument that all traffic goes through the dispatcher anyways, therefore all transmissions are for the dispatcher anyways, but that's neither here nor there.
> 
> 
> My pet peeve is "Over and out." You can be "over," you can be "out," but it is impossible to both be "I'm done transmitting and expect a reply" and "I'm done transmitting and don't expect a reply" at the same time.



[YOUTUBE]KJCfUm21BsI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MrJones (May 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVq4_HhBK8Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tigger (May 1, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> "Sussex, be advised it's your pleasure at this time"



I just vomited on myself.

The first place I worked required us to start to every transmission with "Operations, XYZ 28." Failing to do so would get you in trouble with dispatch. I'm having a hard time breaking that habit, everyone out here looks at me funny.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 1, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> There are fire channels, but our radios are set to scan them. I do think people talk just to hear their voice though. 21 volunteer departments, each with their own band of chiefs that like to be "organizing" things.



It's really a disorganized mess. We have a state of the art, fully digital state wide 800 Mhz system that gets used like a CB. There are so many holdovers form the old days, it makes me crazy. For instance, if I want to talk to the hospital, I need to ask the dispatcher for "a patch" and then change my radio to that channel to talk to the hospital. There is no more patching to be done. The hospital just has a radio on it's own talk group. I could just switch to the hospital channel and call them, but the dispatchers insist that I contact them to hail the hospital for me. Pointless. 

We also deal with several dispatch centers here. A couple of towns didn't want to give up their dispatch center and go in with the county consortium, so when these towns need medics, they dispatch their BLS ambulance and then call the county dispatch on the phone to request a medic. It can sometimes be upwards of 4 or 5 minutes before the medic unit is dispatched. Of course, we try to keep an ear on these dispatches and head in the direction that we're needed... but it's frustrating.

Again, thank the Lord for the CAD.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 1, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> "Sussex, be advised it's your pleasure at this time"



"Sussex copy direct"

Ugh.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 1, 2013)

EVOC today...party with the orange cones all day!


----------



## Aidey (May 1, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Technically, proper radio technique is to initiate transmissions with "Hey you, it's me" and not "It's me, hey you."



Failure to follow "Hey you, it's me" drives me up the freaking wall. I want to commit violence upon people who use "It's me, hey you".


----------



## Wheel (May 1, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Put in my 2 weeks at my IFT company after almost 2 years, starting with a 911 department soon, nervous o.o



That's awesome. Where?



TheLocalMedic said:


> Or the people who have to preface every radio transmission...
> 
> Instead of saying "Medic 91 at scene" it becomes a freaking ordeal...
> 
> ...



We aren't required to do this, but so many people do. It's obnoxious.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 1, 2013)

I don't know if I'm weird but it bugs me when people say numbers as they are rather than breaking them down. Like "eighty one" instead of "eight one." "One twenty over eighty" instead of "one two zero over eight zero"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 1, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I don't know if I'm weird but it bugs me when people say numbers as they are rather than breaking them down. Like "eighty one" instead of "eight one." "One twenty over eighty" instead of "one two zero over eight zero"



That's just you being weird haha. 

Our dispatch is completely relaxed. We have a radio channel dedicated to calling the hospitals but it is never used. No seriously never used. In the 2 years I have been working I have never used it or heard of anyone that used it. The hospitals prefer for us to call them via cell phone. 

To the most part we are pretty professional over the radio but there are times when we all joke around. We have a dispatcher that when she makes a mistake dispatching a call and goes to correct it she will sometimes say "whoops I lied, it's on Sunrise Ave not Indian" so the normal thing to reply with is "Medic 405 copy you lied".


----------



## chaz90 (May 1, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I don't know if I'm weird but it bugs me when people say numbers as they are rather than breaking them down. Like "eighty one" instead of "eight one." "One twenty over eighty" instead of "one two zero over eight zero"



Wait, you prefer "one two zero over eight zero" over "one twenty over 80?" Heresy! I'm the complete opposite. The only time I'll break numbers down are when giving ages over the radio report if it's an easily misheard age, like 50 vs. 15. I suppose I use it for our own unit numbers too, because "Medic One Hundred and Seven" would sound beyond stupid. How about this though? BLS and fire units here are all referred to with letters and a two digit number that is expressed as "A eighty seven" for A87.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 1, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Wait, you prefer "one two zero over eight zero" over "one twenty over 80?" Heresy! I'm the complete opposite. The only time I'll break numbers down are when giving ages over the radio report if it's an easily misheard age, like 50 vs. 15. I suppose I use it for our own unit numbers too, because "Medic One Hundred and Seven" would sound beyond stupid. How about this though? BLS and fire units here are all referred to with letters and a two digit number that is expressed as "A eighty seven" for A87.



I can tell you why I hate it, too, I've always had crappy radios. If I didn't break it down I'd inevitably have to repeat it.


----------



## JPINFV (May 1, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Wait, you prefer "one two zero over eight zero" over "one twenty over 80?" Heresy! I'm the complete opposite. The only time I'll break numbers down are when giving ages over the radio report if it's an easily misheard age, like 50 vs. 15. I suppose I use it for our own unit numbers too, because "Medic One Hundred and Seven" would sound beyond stupid. How about this though? BLS and fire units here are all referred to with letters and a two digit number that is expressed as "A eighty seven" for A87.




The proper thing to do is break down numbers and use a phonetic alphabet. A87 should be "alpha-eight-seven."


----------



## Hunter (May 1, 2013)

Wheel said:


> That's awesome. Where?



Central Florida =D


----------



## STXmedic (May 1, 2013)

ICS 300. Yayyy... Two more days...


----------



## shfd739 (May 1, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> ICS 300. Yayyy... Two more days...



I feel your pain lol. i took it a few years ago and some of the other agencies involved were scary.


----------



## STXmedic (May 1, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> I feel your pain lol. i took it a few years ago and some of the other agencies involved were scary.



I'm about ready to choke a couple of the students from DSHS :glare:


----------



## shfd739 (May 1, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'm about ready to choke a couple of the students from DSHS :glare:



Yep.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 1, 2013)

Due to some of the absolutely crazy names I've come across working in the ghetto as of late I've decided on what I'm naming my first child regardless of their gender and my last name. 

Darius Maximus Flaxseed Jackson Junior Mason James III


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 1, 2013)

And my city is on fire. No, literally. For the past 4 hours all I have heard is sirens, airplanes, and helicopters.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 1, 2013)

EVOC is done. No more fighting with cones in a 23'x8.5'x10' box with a motor in it for two more years. 

Almost had a perfect score, they said I bumped a cone doing the reverse slalom, they were all still standing so I call bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:! :lol:


----------



## FearTheSkill (May 1, 2013)

*Sitting through business math*

This class is boring  save me world save me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!h34r:h34r:h34r:


----------



## STXmedic (May 1, 2013)

Oh. Well hi. Welcome to the forum.

What skills must be feared?


----------



## FearTheSkill (May 2, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Oh. Well hi. Welcome to the forum.
> 
> What skills must be feared?



I used to hardcore game, and the name just stuck . Now i'm just trying to get through school to be in the medical field for something and i figured I would let it stick. lol


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 2, 2013)

Just made an amazing purchase:

http://6dollarshirts.com/product.php?productid=11260


----------



## JPINFV (May 2, 2013)

Hooker  on Fremont St. at 2 AM (there's no other reason to be sober AND just hanging around at 2 am) from across.

"Yoo hoo, Hello."
::nod, wave back:: "You have a good night"

"Oh, that's just cold."


----------



## Chimpie (May 2, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> ...
> 
> We also deal with several dispatch centers here. A couple of towns didn't want to give up their dispatch center and go in with the county consortium, so when these towns need medics, they dispatch their BLS ambulance and then call the county dispatch on the phone to request a medic. It can sometimes be upwards of 4 or 5 minutes before the medic unit is dispatched. Of course, we try to keep an ear on these dispatches and head in the direction that we're needed... but it's frustrating.
> 
> Again, thank the Lord for the CAD.



In a fairly big town in Indiana, EMS is provided by AMR.  Their dispatch center is in their own building, away from the 911 center.  I have heard it take upwards to ten minutes from the time a fire unit is dispatched to AMR being dispatched.  It's purely ridiculous.


----------



## Achilles (May 2, 2013)

FearTheSkill said:


> I used to hardcore game, and the name just stuck . Now i'm just trying to get through school to be in the medical field for something and i figured I would let it stick. lol



Would you say that you are 1337?


----------



## Rhonda (May 2, 2013)

Starting the day off in the bariatric truck. Just lovely. :sad:


----------



## Chimpie (May 2, 2013)

With the exception of a meeting on Friday, I'm officially on vacation.


----------



## FearTheSkill (May 2, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Would you say that you are 1337?



As 1337 as it gets ^_^


----------



## Tigger (May 2, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> In a fairly big town in Indiana, EMS is provided by AMR.  Their dispatch center is in their own building, away from the 911 center.  I have heard it take upwards to ten minutes from the time a fire unit is dispatched to AMR being dispatched.  It's purely ridiculous.



That used to happen here, now the ambulance contract mandates that an AMR dispatcher be present at the city's dispatch center. For calls in the county however county dispatch still calls AMR's in house person and then they dispatch the ambulance, and the delays you mention still happen (though maybe not quite as bad).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 2, 2013)

Our whole dispatch center is screwed up. Our dispatchers are in a completely different building (I also believe city) than the fire dispatchers (who take the 911 calls). The fire department inputs the call into the computer system which is then transmitted to our dispatch. So our dispatch gives us the call at the same time fire dispatches it to their personnel (if that makes sense). 

We have a city fire department in our response area that operates differently. The city fire gets the call and then dispatches it out to the fire crews and to our dispatchers who then dispatch it out to the ambulance crews.


----------



## Achilles (May 2, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Our whole dispatch center is screwed up. Our dispatchers are in a completely different building (I also believe city) than the fire dispatchers (who take the 911 calls). The fire department inputs the call into the computer system which is then transmitted to our dispatch. So our dispatch gives us the call at the same time fire dispatches it to their personnel (if that makes sense).
> 
> We have a city fire department in our response area that operates differently. The city fire gets the call and then dispatches it out to the fire crews and to our dispatchers who then dispatch it out to the ambulance crews.



What? :wacko:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 2, 2013)

Achilles said:


> What? :wacko:



Exactly


----------



## 9D4 (May 2, 2013)

So much stress gone as of today 
Passed my phlebotomy/ med lab assistant NHA certification tests with a 98% and a 81%, respectively. Now, the senioritis is kicking in, though <_< Only 11 days left! lol


----------



## EMDispatch (May 2, 2013)

Achilles said:


> What? :wacko:


The 911 call center is a separate Primary PSAP, information is shared through a unified CAD system to the local Secondary PSAP (fire dispatchers)... A pretty standard layout if you can afford separate call takers and dispatchers.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 2, 2013)

We have 4, yes 4, separate dispatch centers. We have north county/city "A" dispatching for Fire, PD and SO in one building. Then we have city "B" that does their own Fire and PD, we have our dispatch center that does EMS and HEMS. Last but not least we have south county that dispatches SO and Fire, the name is self explanatory as to which part of the area they dispatch for. South County also dispatches for one of the small FDs at the Lake.  

Talk about a cluster. I'll cancel an incoming apparatus and they'll still show up like 10-15 later, the telephone game doesn't work very well.

None of the CADs are synced with eachother. City B uses our EMD priority, city A and county respond code 3 to everything. The separate centers have to landline eachother to request resources except for ours, they can drop tones on City B's dispatch center when dispatching us to a priority call in that city. They have a speaker in the center and they hear our dispatch and dispatch fire out off of that.

It's ridiculous. Used to have tones for City A and County but they decided they didn't want to pay their share anymore so we're back to landlines for everything involving them.


----------



## Anjel (May 2, 2013)

I found out that my ex boyfriend died of a heroin overdose yesterday. His dad is our risk safety manager and his brother is a medic. 

So sad. He was premed and about to take the MCATs. 

My heart breaks for his family.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 2, 2013)

So sad.  prayers for all involved.


----------



## VFlutter (May 2, 2013)

A Neurosurgeon performed a crainitomy on the wrong side of a patient's brain. Which goes back to what I said in another thread about the "closest hospital" 

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2013/...doctor-operated-on-wrong-side-patients-brain/


----------



## Wheel (May 3, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I found out that my ex boyfriend died of a heroin overdose yesterday. His dad is our risk safety manager and his brother is a medic.
> 
> So sad. He was premed and about to take the MCATs.
> 
> My heart breaks for his family.



Sorry to hear that. Things like this always do a lot of damage to family and friends.


----------



## exodus (May 3, 2013)

This is kind of dumb, but I wanted to share as I feel like I am finally making visual progress.

This was me about 6 months ago: 







Then, I took a picture 12 days ago thinking I would compare it to something and try to see how I've come along in losing weight. I looked at the one I took and got very discouraged since I couldn't really see a change.  I took another one tonight, and noticed my chin isn't as big at all, and you can actually see some of my bone structure in my face... It's a huge boost to my morale in this.  Started at 311, and am currently 282 after 3 and a half weeks or so...

http://imgur.com/a/PQnNX#ooKKJ3u


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 3, 2013)

exodus said:


> This is kind of dumb, but I wanted to share as I feel like I am finally making visual progress.
> 
> This was me about 6 months ago:
> 
> ...



Great job man. I can also see a little bit of weight missing. Give it about 1 more month and you will loose 20 pounds of water weight from the heat we are going to be getting this summer haha.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 3, 2013)

Exodus, nice work!! Keep it up. It's a notable difference. 22 pounds in 3 weeks. Give it three months and your down to 200!




Anjel said:


> I found out that my ex boyfriend died of a heroin overdose yesterday. His dad is our risk safety manager and his brother is a medic.
> 
> So sad. He was premed and about to take the MCATs.
> 
> My heart breaks for his family.



Anjel like I said earlier I'm so sorry for your loss.if you need anything you know how to get ahold of me. You've had a rough road lately.


----------



## TRSpeed (May 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Our whole dispatch center is screwed up. Our dispatchers are in a completely different building (I also believe city) than the fire dispatchers (who take the 911 calls). The fire department inputs the call into the computer system which is then transmitted to our dispatch. So our dispatch gives us the call at the same time fire dispatches it to their personnel (if that makes sense).
> 
> We have a city fire department in our response area that operates differently. The city fire gets the call and then dispatches it out to the fire crews and to our dispatchers who then dispatch it out to the ambulance crews.



All of our county divisions with the exception of Blythe city are dispatched by our comm center in the riverside north main. Idk if you have been in there, but its pretty big with a dispatcher for each division,  2 call takers, one fire dispatcher (who just copies the calls with fire and sends the call via CAD to the specific division dispatcher), then we have the comm sup. It sounds confusing but it all happens within seconds. If you listen to the fire RRU channels you can see we 99% of the time dispatch our ambulance about 3-5 seconds after fire dispatch.


----------



## TRSpeed (May 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> That's just you being weird haha.
> 
> Our dispatch is completely relaxed. We have a radio channel dedicated to calling the hospitals but it is never used. No seriously never used. In the 2 years I have been working I have never used it or heard of anyone that used it. The hospitals prefer for us to call them via cell phone.
> 
> To the most part we are pretty professional over the radio but there are times when we all joke around. We have a dispatcher that when she makes a mistake dispatching a call and goes to correct it she will sometimes say "whoops I lied, it's on Sunrise Ave not Indian" so the normal thing to reply with is "Medic 405 copy you lied".



Lol its crazy how different our own company is depending on the area you work. We would get written up for doing something like that. Especially if there is a certain person on. 

As for our EMS Radios we have to use those for the most part. If we landline, the nurses will say "Did you try the ems radio?" .. some people still landline but pretty much everyone uses the EMS Radio.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 3, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> All of our county divisions with the exception of Blythe city are dispatched by our comm center in the riverside north main. Idk if you have been in there, but its pretty big with a dispatcher for each division,  2 call takers, one fire dispatcher (who just copies the calls with fire and sends the call via CAD to the specific division dispatcher), then we have the comm sup. It sounds confusing but it all happens within seconds. If you listen to the fire RRU channels you can see we 99% of the time dispatch our ambulance about 3-5 seconds after fire dispatch.



Yeah I've been in there. The PS dispatcher has an extra duty of listening to PSFD radio traffic for calls since they do not use the RRU channels.


----------



## Rhonda (May 3, 2013)

Last day of events/IFT!!! Moving over to 911 this weekend and starting my temp truck on Wednesday!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 3, 2013)

Great, more fires in my area. The firefighters are sure earning their pay this week.


----------



## shfd739 (May 3, 2013)

Is there a particular reason why TPN can't be stopped for a 2 mile transport? Just curious. 

Very annoying to take someone 2 miles away on the IV pump cuz sending insists it cannot be stopped and the recieving facility will take at least an hour to order a fresh bag and restart it.


----------



## Aidey (May 3, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Is there a particular reason why TPN can't be stopped for a 2 mile transport? Just curious.
> 
> Very annoying to take someone 2 miles away on the IV pump cuz sending insists it cannot be stopped and the recieving facility will take at least an hour to order a fresh bag and restart it.



Yes. Stopping TPN suddenly can result in hypoglycemia.


----------



## shfd739 (May 3, 2013)

Aidey said:


> Yes. Stopping TPN suddenly can result in hypoglycemia.



Ahh. Makes sense. 

I would think the recieving would show a little more urgency is restarting it then.


----------



## VFlutter (May 3, 2013)

Next tattoo? I think yes. Now if i can figure out how to incorporate it into a sleeve.


----------



## chaz90 (May 3, 2013)

Chase said:


> Next tattoo? I think yes. Now if i can figure out how to incorporate it into a sleeve.



Hey, it's actually a decent looking EKG for once too except for a little bit of a prolonged QT interval. Have you seen this before?


----------



## VFlutter (May 3, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Hey, it's actually a decent looking EKG for once too except for a little bit of a prolonged QT interval. Have you seen this before?



Ah that is pretty cool. I would get it without the EKG since I already have one on my wrist.


----------



## Household6 (May 3, 2013)

It's 2013. You'd think that they would have developed a plastic packaging system that wouldn't cut your mouth every.single.time (re: freezer pops). Oh, and world peace.

Yea, and speaking of Freezer Pops..


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 3, 2013)

Just got promoted at my college for the EMT program. I'm now going to be making twice the starting pay of a paramedic in my system.


----------



## Household6 (May 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Just got promoted at my college for the EMT program. I'm now going to be making twice the starting pay of a paramedic in my system.



*applauds*
Congratulations!


----------



## chaz90 (May 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Just got promoted at my college for the EMT program. I'm now going to be making twice the starting pay of a paramedic in my system.



Congratulations! Do you do part time skill instruction/proctoring?

Also, what does that mean they're paying you considering Cali medic wages? $15 an hour or so? I kid, I kid


----------



## STXmedic (May 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Just got promoted at my college for the EMT program. I'm now going to be making twice the starting pay of a paramedic in my system.



Bragger.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 3, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Congratulations! Do you do part time skill instruction/proctoring?



It's EMT skills for a community college and we are also NREMT psychomotor examiners. Now I'm going to be in an out reach program that does tours for younger students (K-12) showing them what we do and that sort of thing. 

I'm also going to be running (with one other person) our schools High Fidelity simulator for the EMT, medic, and RT programs. Pretty much they trust me with really expensive things haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 3, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Bragger.



#swag

:rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## STXmedic (May 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> #swag
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## RocketMedic (May 4, 2013)

sitting here in the cold, rainy okahoma camp gruber and wondering why exactly I joined the Guard....this will be my last enlistment. This unit literally lacks all coordination, we did not bring 9mm ammo for our pistol qualification range (I kid you not, the retarded LT in charge apparently thought our rifles and pistols shoot 5.56mm both).

New job is ok...some of them seem a little tube-happy, but meh. My scenario use of a King LT to maintain a difficult airway was met with gasps of disbelief, loud "you have to trust your skills" and "we don't do that here". I....well, pay and benefits. It sure is fascinating though to see someone great at parts of medicine, who can quote dozens of studies and side effects of sepsis or cardiac problems, firmly believe tourniquets have no place and mean mandatory amputation or that every CO2-retaining patient should be intubated. 1994!

Their system and protocols are easy, if a little accelerated. Nothing crazy.

Also, an impassioned and entirely anecdotal defense of c-spine on Paramedics on Facebook, triggered by me. Check it out, its great in a morbid, horrible way.


----------



## shfd739 (May 4, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> sitting here in the cold, rainy okahoma camp gruber and wondering why exactly I joined the Guard....this will be my last enlistment. This unit literally lacks all coordination, we did not bring 9mm ammo for our pistol qualification range (I kid you not, the retarded LT in charge apparently thought our rifles and pistols shoot 5.56mm both).
> 
> New job is ok...some of them seem a little tube-happy, but meh. My scenario use of a King LT to maintain a difficult airway was met with gasps of disbelief, loud "you have to trust your skills" and "we don't do that here". I....well, pay and benefits. It sure is fascinating though to see someone great at parts of medicine, who can quote dozens of studies and side effects of sepsis or cardiac problems, firmly believe tourniquets have no place and mean mandatory amputation or that every CO2-retaining patient should be intubated. 1994!
> 
> ...



Sounds like my lil brother's description of most of his drill weekends. He is either getting out or switching MOS's in 2 years. 

I cant the find cspine thread- I want to read it now.


----------



## Aidey (May 4, 2013)

I have to suppress the urge to troll those pages... It would be so absurdly easy it wouldn't be fair.


----------



## Household6 (May 4, 2013)

The USS Stennis is back in Bremerton after 8 months... My FB wall is flooded with awesome pictoors this morning. Makes me all happy for my friends, nice way to start the day..


----------



## Tigger (May 4, 2013)

Household6 said:


> Yea, and speaking of Freezer Pops..



I have done this, shamelessly.


----------



## Hunter (May 4, 2013)

May the fourth be with you

Saw on fb.


----------



## 9D4 (May 4, 2013)

So, me and this girl that I've been seeing a lot of lately decided the we are going to go skydiving together 
In so stoked!!! Lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 4, 2013)

Every single day there has been at least 2 new wildland fires in my area. I smell an arsonist..


----------



## STXmedic (May 4, 2013)

I love the bougie. Makes CL3s a breeze


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 4, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I love the bougie. Makes CL3s a breeze



+1. I use a bougie on just about every intubation.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 4, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> +1. I use a bougie on just about every intubation.



It's mandatory for every attempt for us.

Unfortunately the only time we can intubated is if there's a contraindication to the King or it fails...  

In other news, failure to thrive calls suck, especially when there's no basis for a legal hold :-/ holy paperwork batman.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 4, 2013)

We don't carry bougies :sad:


----------



## Achilles (May 4, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We don't carry bougies :sad:



Not even in your nose? :unsure:

I need to get a girl, only thing is, they always want you to buy them something.:sad:


----------



## STXmedic (May 4, 2013)

Achilles said:


> I need to get a girl, only thing is, they always want you to buy them something.:sad:



Have you ever tried getting a guy? Then you could get him to buy you stuff...


----------



## Achilles (May 4, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Have you ever tried getting a guy? Then you could get him to buy you stuff...



Ha. I suppose I walked into that one.
 I'm not a homosexual though, nor a bisexual so no.


----------



## 9D4 (May 4, 2013)

Achilles said:


> I need to get a girl, only thing is, *they always want you to buy them something*.:sad:



I know that feel... lol I've spent right under 500 on dates in the 2 or 3 weeks. It's ridiculous. I feel bad if they pay, though... :glare:
edit: Poetic may be on to something... lol jk


----------



## JPINFV (May 5, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Ha. I suppose I walked into that one.
> I'm not a homosexual though, nor a bisexual so no.



Transexual then?


----------



## Anjel (May 5, 2013)

Andddd I'm up. Husband just left for his birthday fishing extravaganza. I don't see the point of waking me up to tell me he was leaving.


----------



## Household6 (May 5, 2013)

I detest perfume. I'm stuck here in class right now, unable to leave, my lips are starting to tingle. 

Perfume was invented for use during burial because it masked the smell of decomposition. Unless you're dead and rotting, you don't need to bathe in perfume.


----------



## Anjel (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Rhonda (May 5, 2013)

Had my first code save today. Pretty stoked right now.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 5, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> Had my first code save today. Pretty stoked right now.



That's great! Congrats!


----------



## chaz90 (May 5, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> Had my first code save today. Pretty stoked right now.



From a previous post, this is one of your first days of 911 too right? Good work!


----------



## usalsfyre (May 5, 2013)

Achilles said:


> I need to get a girl, only thing is, they always want you to buy them something.:sad:


Not worth it. Buying them stuff ends up with you owning less than half your own stuff. Then the next one just ends up kicking you while you're down.


----------



## Wheel (May 5, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Not even in your nose? :unsure:
> 
> I need to get a girl, only thing is, they always want you to buy them something.:sad:



This is actually a good time to get one. Valentines day is over and Christmas isn't for months. Avoid her birthday and you could make it a while without buying gifts. This is coming from someone who is married.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 5, 2013)

Idk about you Achilles but I really enjoy my bachelor status and all the freedoms it affords me


----------



## Anjel (May 5, 2013)

Robb said:


> Idk about you Achilles but I really enjoy my bachelor status and all the freedoms it affords me



You just enjoy working the single cute boy angle lol


----------



## adamjh3 (May 5, 2013)

Working a soccer tournament on Cinco De Mayo in south-central LA and not a single instance of trickery, treachery, or tomfoolery took place. I'm surprised.


----------



## Household6 (May 5, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Working a soccer tournament on Cinco De Mayo in south-central LA and not a single instance of trickery, treachery, or tomfoolery took place. I'm surprised.



Keep your eye out for shenanigans..

Did you hear about that soccer ref that died today as a result of a punch he took from a (jr?) high school student last week?


----------



## Wheel (May 5, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Working a soccer tournament on Cinco De Mayo in south-central LA and not a single instance of trickery, treachery, or tomfoolery took place. I'm surprised.



I approve of your use of alliteration.


----------



## chaz90 (May 5, 2013)

Household6 said:


> Keep your eye out for shenanigans..
> 
> Did you hear about that soccer ref that died today as a result of a punch he took from a (jr?) high school student last week?



High school kid (17), but yes. Craziness.


----------



## Rhonda (May 5, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> From a previous post, this is one of your first days of 911 too right? Good work!



Yes today was my first official day in 911 and I had 2 hot returns.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 5, 2013)

Computer issues suck. I'm ready to toss the CAD right out of the window of the truck, while driving.


----------



## Tigger (May 5, 2013)

13 hours. 1 recliner. 0 calls.


----------



## Epi-do (May 5, 2013)

I survived yesterday's shift.  Due to staffing issues, I was the lone medic in the county.  Our second truck was staffed with an advanced EMT and a basic, and the other trucks around the county are all BLS.

Tomorrow I get to go play urban medic, and then on Tuesday it is back to being rural medic again.


----------



## Tigger (May 5, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> I survived yesterday's shift.  Due to staffing issues, I was the lone medic in the county.  Our second truck was staffed with an advanced EMT and a basic, and the other trucks around the county are all BLS.
> 
> Tomorrow I get to go play urban medic, and then on Tuesday it is back to being rural medic again.



We were the only ALS crew for almost 600 square miles for a while today. And we did nothing. The substation is comfy but a call or two never killed nobody


----------



## chaz90 (May 6, 2013)

Tigger said:


> We were the only ALS crew for almost 600 square miles for a while today. And we did nothing. The substation is comfy but a call or two never killed nobody



Unless it's the patient  I know the feeling though. Three shifts, one call. The hammer is bound to drop soon...


----------



## RocketMedic (May 6, 2013)

I start my shift on Wednesday.

Also, I realized I despise Oklahoma. Redneck improvisation hellhole where professionalism and intelligence are secondary to "the way its done" and "volunteers" and the Army has been reduced to the professionalism of volunteer firefighters.


----------



## Tigger (May 6, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Unless it's the patient  I know the feeling though. Three shifts, one call. The hammer is bound to drop soon...



Hah fair point. 

And given that everyone refers to my partner as "the biggest damn crap magnet you'll ever find!,"  I expect either nothing or a wrecking ball. I've worked four shifts with him and we have run two calls.

Also of note, we have four ambulances at this station, yet only one crew. So many choices in the bay!


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 6, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Computer issues suck. I'm ready to toss the CAD right out of the window of the truck, while driving.



I feel your pain. We don't have a terminal in the trucks but I have the urge to toss my charting laptop on a daily basis. 

I used to hate being slow but with how busy we've been lately I'll take a slow day every now and again.


----------



## chaz90 (May 6, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I start my shift on Wednesday.
> 
> Also, I realized I despise Oklahoma. Redneck improvisation hellhole where professionalism and intelligence are secondary to "the way its done" and "volunteers" and the Army has been reduced to the professionalism of volunteer firefighters.



Don't let one place ruin you. One good thing about our nationally fragmented EMS system? If you don't like how things are done where you are, pack up and see how they are 50 miles in any other direction.


----------



## Anjel (May 6, 2013)

I should be sleeping. Reading though. Just doing my part to help a author with her book. I'm very dedicated what can I say.


----------



## shfd739 (May 6, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I start my shift on Wednesday.
> 
> Also, I realized I despise Oklahoma. Redneck improvisation hellhole where professionalism and intelligence are secondary to "the way its done" and "volunteers" and the Army has been reduced to the professionalism of volunteer firefighters.



I know the feeling. 

I'm beginning to despise "green". 

I hear a flight job calling my name as soon as I can get a few card classes knocked out.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 6, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> I know the feeling.
> 
> I'm beginning to despise "green".
> 
> I hear a flight job calling my name as soon as I can get a few card classes knocked out.



When I develop a foul mood from the rednecks, I try to find a positive that I really enjoy with my job. Then I go home at the end of the shift, throw my uniform in the laundry and don't think about EMS til the next shift. If you let the BS eat at you, it becomes all consuming.


----------



## shfd739 (May 6, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> When I develop a foul mood from the rednecks, I try to find a positive that I really enjoy with my job. Then I go home at the end of the shift, throw my uniform in the laundry and don't think about EMS til the next shift. If you let the BS eat at you, it becomes all consuming.



I do the same. Now I'm for 2 days and have home/family/truck stuff to occupy my mind. 

It's been a long weekend and the BS is getting more prevalent.


----------



## STXmedic (May 6, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> I know the feeling.
> 
> I'm beginning to despise "green".
> 
> I hear a flight job calling my name as soon as I can get a few card classes knocked out.



At least yours is just "green". Mine is >75% of the medics here. I refrained from sending a letter to our med director the other day that addressed the piss-poor knowledge and lack of training of our medics. I deleted it after I reread it and realized the wording and message was a bit too harsh (deservedly, but unprofessional). :glare:


----------



## RocketMedic (May 6, 2013)

They started drinking at drill. At 1600. Two of the infantry NCOs got popped offpost for DUIs in a government car. The guns didnt get cleaned, training was missed. The medical NCOs either joined in or gave up.

Im really hoping REACT doesnt follow along that path, optimistic so far.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 6, 2013)

So I got NAILED in the eyeball with an IV tourniquet last night while I was cleaning the truck up. Must have got caught under or on something. I pulled on it, and it didn't come, but right as I looked back at it it released and BOOM it was like getting hit in the eye with a Louisville Slugger. Doc says I have a corneal laceration and it should heal in a few days.

But dang it hurts! And I hate not being able to see clearly.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 6, 2013)

Facebook war started, lol. Check out the tourniquet thread on Paramedics on Facebook. Its like a trainwreck. So many fools.

Heres a link to my Military Medics page:https://www.facebook.com/pages/Military-Medics/550200721678682?ref=tn_tnmn . The thread was shared, so you can access it from there too.


----------



## shfd739 (May 6, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> They started drinking at drill. At 1600. Two of the infantry NCOs got popped offpost for DUIs in a government car. The guns didnt get cleaned, training was missed. The medical NCOs either joined in or gave up.
> 
> Im really hoping REACT doesnt follow along that path, optimistic so far.



Okay thats a little worse than my brother's unit crap. His problems are more with favoritism and laziness. 



lightsandsirens5 said:


> So I got NAILED in the eyeball with an IV tourniquet last night while I was cleaning the truck up. Must have got caught under or on something. I pulled on it, and it didn't come, but right as I looked back at it it released and BOOM it was like getting hit in the eye with a Louisville Slugger. Doc says I have a corneal laceration and it should heal in a few days.
> 
> But dang it hurts! And I hate not being able to see clearly.



I fell for ya. Years ago(think I was 14) I had a piece of foam off a bedroom door mounted basketball get in my eye. Caused a huge, jagged corneal abrasion. I had to wear a patch for 2 weeks and use drops etc. Nothing helped the pain. 



PoeticInjustice said:


> At least yours is just "green". Mine is >75% of the medics here. I refrained from sending a letter to our med director the other day that addressed the piss-poor knowledge and lack of training of our medics. I deleted it after I reread it and realized the wording and message was a bit too harsh (deservedly, but unprofessional). :glare:



"Green" is all encompassing including some co-workers lol.

I like new people. I dislike newbies that think they know better than me and ignore my directions to a hospital, instructions on scene etc. Doubling my transport distance/time was not cool.

The derp is overwhelming at times.


----------



## STXmedic (May 6, 2013)

It has been a very long shift so far. Busy as hell to start off the day, then allergies hit hard to add to it. OD'd on allergy meds, got a nap, and a ton of coffee and finally starting to feel normal again


----------



## Epi-do (May 6, 2013)

7 runs in 12 hours.  I am glad my day as City Medic is over.  Tomorrow I am Country Medic, and I am growing to enjoy the slower pace more and more.


----------



## chaz90 (May 6, 2013)

I can't handle people withholding pain meds from those who need them. It doesn't make you "hardcore"  
or "badass." It makes you weak and cruel for refusing to alleviate suffering when it is within your means to do so.

I would rather be duped by a junkie and give a free 100 mcg of Fentanyl a thousand times than fail to attempt to control pain in one person who needs it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 6, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I can't handle people withholding pain meds from those who need them. It doesn't make you "hardcore"
> or "badass." It makes you weak and cruel for refusing to alleviate suffering when it is within your means to do so.
> 
> I would rather be duped by a junkie and give a free 100 mcg of Fentanyl a thousand times than fail to attempt to control pain in one person who needs it.



Amen! There is a bit of that "suck it up" mentality here. But, once you're on your own, feel free to treat that pain. It's one thing we can do as medics that can really improve a patient's experience. When I get the "you're gonna give fent, for that?", I kindly remind them that I'm running the call and writing the chart.


----------



## Clare (May 6, 2013)

We have recently introduced fentanyl for Paramedic and above although we also have morphine and ketamine ... I confuze


----------



## chaz90 (May 6, 2013)

Clare said:


> We have recently introduced fentanyl for Paramedic and above although we also have morphine and ketamine ... I confuze



I'd like to have some options other than Fentanyl, but man does Fentanyl work well the majority of the time! If I had to choose only one opioid to carry, it would be Fentanyl.


----------



## Epi-do (May 6, 2013)

Sometimes I have to laugh at the notes the dispatchers enter into the CAD.  Today we had "64yoF...slurred speech...previous TIAs....confussed" and "2 cars still breathing."

I'm really glad those 2 cars were still breathing.  I am not sure how to ventilate a KIA or a Caddy.

Now if I could only figure out what confussed is...


----------



## chaz90 (May 6, 2013)

How about "rectal breathing," or "pt. does not appear to be breathing but is alert"?


----------



## adamjh3 (May 7, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> Now if I could only figure out what confussed is...



A convict throwing a hissy fit?


----------



## STXmedic (May 7, 2013)

Los Spurs!!!

That is all.


----------



## Rhonda (May 7, 2013)

Day 2 of 911 is going just as well as day 1 went. Today had a hot return with a 3YOF auto vs ped and then a cardiac arrest with orders to stop resuscitation.  So in 2 days 3 hot returns and 2 cardiac arrest, I think I am a black cloud. Time for a beer and bed.


----------



## Tigger (May 7, 2013)

Ended up throwing a no hitter last night. There was a fatal close to our district line that I thought we would have been sent on, but I learned that after a solid night's sleep. The station I usually work out of ran seven calls (a lot for us when transport is 40 minutes minimum), I felt kinda bad.

And then somehow I managed to nothing with my day until I had to go do EMT skills testing, which of course took almost six hours. Now I am sitting here taking another stoopid ICS course for a job interview at a place that I would rather die working at while my girlfriend kindly reminds me that we haven't seen each other in a few days.

Yup, it's a Monday.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 7, 2013)

The worst part of these overnight shifts is not having anyone to talk to


----------



## Anjel (May 7, 2013)

Yay I passed PALS! Lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 7, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Yay I passed PALS! Lol



Good for you! 

Brute force memorization is the only thing that got me through that class.


----------



## Anjel (May 7, 2013)

Ya tons of memorization. My brain feels full. 

But I now have ACLS, PHTLS, and PALS. I just need that measly EMT-P and I shall be complete.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 7, 2013)

Never really thought about this until I saw the picture haha.


----------



## chaz90 (May 7, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Never really thought about this until I saw the picture haha.



I see someone else has visited TheChive once or twice  But yes, I totally agree.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 7, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I see someone else has visited TheChive once or twice  But yes, I totally agree.



Not just once or twice. For the past year and a half everyday haha


----------



## STXmedic (May 7, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Not just once or twice. For the past year and a half everyday haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 7, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


>



I have the KCCO green shirt and the BFM 3D. I want the tumble cup thing


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 7, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


>



Sweet now I know which station to prank....


I smell some "life status questionable" dispatches at 0300 in the near future...get the whole station rollin'!


----------



## STXmedic (May 7, 2013)

Robb said:


> Sweet now I know which station to prank....
> 
> 
> I smell some "life status questionable" dispatches at 0300 in the near future...get the whole station rollin'!



Pfft, we'll probably already be out on a run anyway :lol:


----------



## EpiEMS (May 7, 2013)

Last undergrad class: done. Exams, bring 'em on. Graduation is soon...and currently looking for a volley squad in western NY to join or a service doing 911s for a PT gig (FT job is in financial analysis).

Here's a happy bulldog:


----------



## Wheel (May 7, 2013)

Well, that was the first field delivery I've been a part of. It was really less gross and more rewarding than I expected.


----------



## chaz90 (May 7, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Well, that was the first field delivery I've been a part of. It was really less gross and more rewarding than I expected.



To this day, my favorite call ever is the one field delivery I've experienced. Absolutely awesome and something I'll always remember.


----------



## exodus (May 7, 2013)

Of course, on my birthday. My throttle cable breaks, and my starter solenoid stopped working.... At least that's what I think it is. I turn the key to start it... *click* Just one click.  Then every once in a while it will actually turn over easily.  I was hoping to put the rest of my check into a new radiator and rad fan... Guess not.


----------



## 9D4 (May 7, 2013)

exodus said:


> Of course, on my birthday. My throttle cable breaks, and my starter solenoid stopped working.... At least that's what I think it is. I turn the key to start it... *click* Just one click.  Then every once in a while it will actually turn over easily.  I was hoping to put the rest of my check into a new radiator and rad fan... Guess not.


Had the same problem recently. 
It may just not be getting enough power. Positive battery terminal clean? Battery voltage when cranking? May just get enough power for the gear to line up with flywheel, which doesn't take much power at all. Does it progressively get fainter?
Turned out my terminal bolt was stripped and would only occasionally make good enough contact to power the starter. Pretty easy $3 fix. 
If that's not it, then bypass the solenoid and see if the starter will turn that way.


----------



## exodus (May 7, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Had the same problem recently.
> It may just not be getting enough power. Positive battery terminal clean? Battery voltage when cranking? May just get enough power for the gear to line up with flywheel, which doesn't take much power at all. Does it progressively get fainter?
> Turned out my terminal bolt was stripped and would only occasionally make good enough contact to power the starter. Pretty easy $3 fix.
> If that's not it, then bypass the solenoid and see if the starter will turn that way.



I'm going to bring the battery with me to get tested friday when I go and get the throttle cable.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 7, 2013)

I love taking a nap up on the couch and waking up to find the Sharks whoopin' some Canadian ***.


----------



## shfd739 (May 7, 2013)

exodus said:


> I'm going to bring the battery with me to get tested friday when I go and get the throttle cable.



Could be a weak batt or terminals that werent making a good connection. Had a similar problem with my Land Cruiser but it was the starter going out. $20 in parts later I rebuilt it and it should last another 15 years. 

And now I want a '51-'53 Hudson Hornet with Twin H Power setup..Such a fine car. 

Exactly 1 month and I will be with my dad on the Hot Rod Power Tour. Think we've decided to take his '12 Camaro SS instead of the '72 Nova. Unless he sells the Nova to buy a mint '06 GTO with a supercharger and mods before then.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 8, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Exactly 1 month and I will be with my dad on the Hot Rod Power Tour. Think we've decided to take his '12 Camaro SS instead of the '72 Nova. Unless he sells the Nova to buy a mint '06 GTO with a supercharger and mods before then.



Can I be your honorary brother for a bit in one month? It could be organized...I was adopted and all so who knows...maybe we really are brothers anyways...


----------



## shfd739 (May 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> Can I be your honorary brother for a bit in one month? It could be organized...I was adopted and all so who knows...maybe we really are brothers anyways...



We would be the freakin Duggars with all the people asking to be honorary siblings lol


----------



## Wheel (May 8, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> We would be the freakin Duggars with all the people asking to be honorary siblings lol



Is that a yes?


----------



## JPINFV (May 8, 2013)

Better a Duggar than a Suleman.


----------



## rmabrey (May 8, 2013)

First night as a medic student on the truck and I become a white cloud all of a sudden. Such is life


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 8, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> First night as a medic student on the truck and I become a white cloud all of a sudden. Such is life



Good luck and have fun! I learned a ton in my internship and had a lot of fun in the process. Are you assigned a single preceptor or do you have a different one every shift?


----------



## rmabrey (May 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> Good luck and have fun! I learned a ton in my internship and had a lot of fun in the process. Are you assigned a single preceptor or do you have a different one every shift?



I can precept with anyone I want, but only at my work place. Which is cool, everyone already knows I am competent and I know the protocols.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 8, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> I can precept with anyone I want, but only at my work place. Which is cool, everyone already knows I am competent and I know the protocols.



That's cool. You can pick and choose what you like and you don't like to make your own style. Definitely a great tool for charting as well.


----------



## Anjel (May 8, 2013)

I am doing my second third ride this morning. We only had the 1 call last time. So lets hope for a better day. 

I'm riding with my best friend so that's a plus.


----------



## Pavehawk (May 8, 2013)

Well I'm done with medic school... graduation was last night. I guess you can teach an old dog new tricks... now all that remains is the state exam and then national registry but first just gonna enjoy not having class or clinicals for a while!!


----------



## fast65 (May 8, 2013)

Hey everyone! It's been awhile since I've been on here, and I figured I should probably check in and see what everyone is up to


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 8, 2013)

Oil change, tire rotation, car wash, 20 point inspection, and top off all fluids for $9.95 can't beat that. Cheaper than if I did it myself.


----------



## VFlutter (May 8, 2013)

fast65 said:


> Hey everyone! It's been awhile since I've been on here, and I figured I should probably check in and see what everyone is up to



I like Turtles :wub:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 8, 2013)

fast65 said:


> Hey everyone! It's been awhile since I've been on here, and I figured I should probably check in and see what everyone is up to



You're still here?!


----------



## fast65 (May 8, 2013)

Chase said:


> I like Turtles :wub:



Well yeah, who doesn't...they're full of chocolate and caramel goodness. 



DesertEMT66 said:


> You're still here?!



Haha, yes sir. It's been awhile, but I'm still here. I get so easily distracted by other things in my life like cars, guns, and other randoms.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 8, 2013)

fast65 said:


> Well yeah, who doesn't...they're full of chocolate and caramel goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yes sir. It's been awhile, but I'm still here. I get so easily distracted by other things in my life like cars, guns, and other randoms.



Figured you were going to say cars, guns, and girls. Unless girls the the "other randoms"


----------



## fast65 (May 8, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Figured you were going to say cars, guns, and girls. Unless girls the the "other randoms"



Not quite, the "other randoms" include both of the aforementioned categories.


----------



## rmabrey (May 8, 2013)

Last week of 6 in a row and onto the second new schedule in two months


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2013)

fast65 said:


> Well yeah, who doesn't...they're full of chocolate and caramel goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yes sir. It's been awhile, but I'm still here. I get so easily distracted by other things in my life like cars, guns, and other randoms.



Guns are bad, guns kill people! We should ban them all now. h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 8, 2013)

fast65 said:


> Hey everyone! It's been awhile since I've been on here, and I figured I should probably check in and see what everyone is up to



This guy...


----------



## fast65 (May 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> This guy...



That guy...


----------



## Anjel (May 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> This guy...






fast65 said:


> That guy...



My boys!


----------



## fast65 (May 8, 2013)

Anjel said:


> My boys!



Wonder twin powers activate! Form of...lutefisk?


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 8, 2013)

fast65 said:


> Wonder twin powers activate! Form of...lutefisk?



:rofl:


----------



## the_negro_puppy (May 8, 2013)




----------



## RocketMedic (May 8, 2013)

"You're a weak paramedic if you use a bougie".

Quote of the day. Oklahoma strong.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 8, 2013)

At the new place? 

That doesn't bode well.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 8, 2013)

Looking for love in all the wrong places. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hottie-EMS-Singles/442806409138876


----------



## chaz90 (May 8, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> "You're a weak paramedic if you use a bougie".
> 
> Quote of the day. Oklahoma strong.



Tell them they're a weak paramedic for refusing to use a tool that improves success and cuts down the time needed to intubate. I also recommend telling the many anesthesiologists I've seen use bougies that they're only using them as a crutch. 

Brother, you just may need to leave Oklahoma sooner or later. Don't let them corrupt you!


----------



## STXmedic (May 8, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Looking for love in all the wrong places.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hottie-EMS-Singles/442806409138876



:rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 8, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Brother, you just may need to leave Oklahoma sooner or later. Don't let them corrupt you!



I was thinking the same thing. I don't agree with us being required to use bougies on every attempt but I do think they're an awesome tool and have saved my (well more the patient's) *** on a couple of occasions.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 8, 2013)

the_negro_puppy said:


>



Only if you're playing Super Smash Bros.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 8, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Looking for love in all the wrong places.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hottie-EMS-Singles/442806409138876



Found my new page :rofl:


----------



## chaz90 (May 8, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Looking for love in all the wrong places.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hottie-EMS-Singles/442806409138876



Representing my home state and town well


----------



## Tigger (May 8, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Looking for love in all the wrong places.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hottie-EMS-Singles/442806409138876



Who makes a page like that? Just awful.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 8, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Representing my home state and town well



You're from The Springs? 

I'm sorry 

Lived in Boulder/Longmont for a while, still have a lot of family in Westminster, Centennial and Lakewood. Lots of friends in Boulder, Denver and Summit county. 

Along with a few other systems Denver Health Paramedics is a system I've spent a lot of time looking at.


----------



## rmabrey (May 8, 2013)

I miss Colorado Srings.  But mostly I miss Big City Burrito in Fort Collins.


----------



## NYMedic828 (May 8, 2013)

How the heck am I supposed to relearn everything when I finish the fire academy in a couple weeks?

Hopefully I set foot back on the ambulance and it all comes back to me...

Nervous. Was doing so well self educating and building my knowledge up until 4 months ago.


----------



## chaz90 (May 8, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> I miss Colorado Srings.  But mostly I miss Big City Burrito in Fort Collins.



I may have run into you a time or two. I went to college at CSU in FoCo, and spent quite some time at Big City Burrito.


----------



## rmabrey (May 8, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I may have run into you a time or two. I went to college at CSU in FoCo, and spent quite some time at Big City Burrito.



I was only there for a week. Spring break my senior year. Colorado beats the beach any day. 

Id be lying if I didnt admit to going to big city burrito daily and washed it down with some New Belgium.


----------



## chaz90 (May 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> You're from The Springs?
> 
> I'm sorry
> 
> ...



I love Colorado. Denver Health wasn't where I was looking to work, but I may end up working somewhere in Colorado at some point.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 8, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> "You're a weak paramedic if you use a bougie".
> 
> Quote of the day. Oklahoma strong.



Well......darn

Maybe the folks who said I was a weak medic were onto something .


----------



## RocketMedic (May 8, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> At the new place?
> 
> That doesn't bode well.



No, it does not. My FTO is all kinds of "five-year critical care medic" experienced. Apparently, 83 m tachycardic, sweating, sustained fever, new weakness, syncopal fall a week after surgery is "just dehydration". Negative marks for sepsis, questioned 12-lead because he had a paced rhythm.

Grr...AMR was better. I hope it gets better here.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 8, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> No, it does not. My FTO is all kinds of "five-year critical care medic" experienced. Apparently, 83 m tachycardic, sweating, sustained fever, new weakness, syncopal fall a week after surgery is "just dehydration". Negative marks for sepsis, questioned 12-lead because he had a paced rhythm.
> 
> Grr...AMR was better. I hope it gets better here.



Might leave a copy of SIRS criteria laying conspicuously laying around....h34r:


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 8, 2013)

Hmm. So, you wouldn't consider him a "good medic"? Hahah.


----------



## Tigger (May 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> You're from The Springs?
> 
> I'm sorry
> 
> ...



Hey now, I am a proud resident of that there city! And I have never done any meth!


----------



## 9D4 (May 8, 2013)

:censored:'s getting real... High school graduation in less than a week... I'm so not excited.. Time for that last week crunch trying to get all my grades up haha


----------



## chaz90 (May 8, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Hey now, I am a proud resident of that there city! And I have never done any meth!



Have I missed some recent Colorado Springs developments? Up in the Briarhood, we were pretty sheltered and didn't see a lot of meth.


----------



## STXmedic (May 9, 2013)

Jennifetier said:


> That is the new information..



Oh yeah? :unsure:


----------



## chaz90 (May 9, 2013)

Jennifetier said:


> That is the new information..



Yeah, I couldn't be more confused by these posts. The only possible explanation I have is that they appear to be from the Middle East and may not be a native English speaker.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (May 9, 2013)

Holy crap.  I'm getting over-ambulanced...  Starting to get that crispy feeling.  

I've hit the burnout phase I think...


----------



## SSwain (May 9, 2013)

I would like to thank the local high schools for their lack of incidents this prom season. 4 private and public schools in the immediate area, and not one single alcohol or drug related call during/after any of their proms.
Now...the local taverns....not the same story. The proverbial 3:00 a.m calls still suck.


----------



## STXmedic (May 9, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Yeah, I couldn't be more confused by these posts. The only possible explanation I have is that they appear to be from the Middle East and may not be a native English speaker.



I think she was trying to hit 5 posts to post a link.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 9, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Hmm. So, you wouldn't consider him a "good medic"? Hahah.



Thats a negative.

He would fit right in at EMSA, but not AMR.. The worst part is that he was originally wanting to leave the guy there because he told the tribal PD he just needed help into his chair and "he's already seen his doctor (last week) and is on antibiotics (bactrim)". Apparently, field-diagnosing sepsis without a WBC count is impossible. "Hes just sick and dehydrated". Dude was even doing the "Im sick" fever sprawl thing.

Then he got all pissy when we transported an old lady who fell, had some skin tears and wanted to go to the hospital. Lazy ******. If grandma wants to go get bandaged up and stop bleeding, it is our job to take her.

I suspect that he and his fire-protection bachelors degree are burned-out, arrogant and ignorant of quite a lot important.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 9, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Might leave a copy of SIRS criteria laying conspicuously laying around....h34r:



Thats for us bougie-using weaklings only!


----------



## Tigger (May 9, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Have I missed some recent Colorado Springs developments? Up in the Briarhood, we were pretty sheltered and didn't see a lot of meth.



No, not so much. The meth is not such a widespread problem anymore, but everyone still seems to think that the Springs is full of it and everyone's cooking it.

W took a call in Douglas county the other day with a 45 minute response time. Two meth-cookers and moonshine brewers got into a fight over who got their beat to crap mercury sedan stuck in a rut on a forest service road. Or something like that, the story was not very clear haha but it was apparent that meth is still alive and well in the front range.


----------



## chaz90 (May 9, 2013)

Tigger said:


> No, not so much. The meth is not such a widespread problem anymore, but everyone still seems to think that the Springs is full of it and everyone's cooking it.
> 
> W took a call in Douglas county the other day with a 45 minute response time. Two meth-cookers and moonshine brewers got into a fight over who got their beat to crap mercury sedan stuck in a rut on a forest service road. Or something like that, the story was not very clear haha but it was apparent that meth is still alive and well in the front range.



I certainly saw a lot of it in rural Larimer County. Ahh, it's a beautiful substance


----------



## chaz90 (May 9, 2013)

Ride along time (fly along time?) with both HEMS services in the area? Why yes, that does sound excellent!


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 9, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Ride along time (fly along time?) with both HEMS services in the area? Why yes, that does sound excellent!



I'm jealous as hell.

They don't do fly-alongs here. A-Stars don't have the space and with our average density altitude they're one of the few choppers that actually work well here :-/

Every now and again we can steal a ride from the hospital to the garage or visa versa, every now and again if they have a patient that is too heavy to fly they'll transport with our ground unit and one of the ground crew members gets to hop a ride home but those are few and far between. Usually we just end up giving the medic a ride while the nurse flies in with the patient.


----------



## chaz90 (May 9, 2013)

We actually fly with critical patients if the primary helicopter is used. The state trooper helicopter is primary on medical calls, and their medic doesn't carry RSI drugs or some other stuff that we do. If Lifenet comes to a scene call, they fly without us as they have medic and RN staffing.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 9, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> We actually fly with critical patients if the primary helicopter is used. The state trooper helicopter is primary on medical calls, and their medic doesn't carry RSI drugs or some other stuff that we do. If Lifenet comes to a scene call, they fly without us as they have medic and RN staffing.



Why must you tempt me to apply if y'all ever open again!?

Sounds so awesome! Minus the living in Delaware part


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 9, 2013)

We're always hiring...  your sled wouldn't get much use here though. 

And if you want to apply just to fly, that's not really a good reason. We don't fly that often, and the DSP Bell 407 is just a loud, cramped ambulance. With no real room for interventions. We have do everything on the ground prior to loading because the monitor has to ride on your lap, and the Trooper Medic is squashed in next to you. The only time we will fly along is if we RSI a patient on the ground.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 9, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> We're always hiring...  your sled wouldn't get much use here though.
> 
> And if you want to apply just to fly, that's not really a good reason. We don't fly that often, and the DSP Bell 407 is just a loud, cramped ambulance. With no real room for interventions. We have do everything on the ground prior to loading because the monitor has to ride on your lap, and the Trooper Medic is squashed in next to you. The only time we will fly along is if we RSI a patient on the ground.



There's lots of other reasons I want to work there other than flying. Nice call volume, progressive/aggressive protocols with a high quality QA/I and continuing education departments, ability to stay current on high acuity/low occurrence skills (OR time),  the schedule, tiered system, double medic, a defined promotional ladder, "extracurricular" gigs like HAZMAT and station based amongst many others.

I don't even know how many hours I've spent messing around on your employment page and website in general toying with the idea, but like you said, the sled wouldn't get much use and all my family is on the west coast or in the mid-west. :-/

I've got a long career ahead of me though, lots of time.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 9, 2013)

Agreed. I think we're the best kept secret in EMS. Although, I've been doing my part in spreading the word. 

But, like everywhere, it's not perfect. After 2 years here, I think I've finally figured it out.


----------



## chaz90 (May 9, 2013)

Robb said:


> There's lots of other reasons I want to work there other than flying. Nice call volume, progressive/aggressive protocols with a high quality QA/I and continuing education departments, ability to stay current on high acuity/low occurrence skills (OR time),  the schedule, tiered system, double medic, a defined promotional ladder, "extracurricular" gigs like HAZMAT and station based amongst many others.
> 
> I don't even know how many hours I've spent messing around on your employment page and website in general toying with the idea, but like you said, the sled wouldn't get much use and all my family is on the west coast or in the mid-west. :-/
> 
> I've got a long career ahead of me though, lots of time.



Come to the dark side. We can use more young blood out here. Plus, as mentioned previously, DEMedic wants to earn a toaster.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 9, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Come to the dark side. We can use more young blood out here. Plus, as mentioned previously, DEMedic wants to earn a toaster.



Only if I get to use said toaster.

Either way I've got to hang out for another 6 months to a year to *hopefully* get my CCEMT-P partially paid for this fall. 

Been making friends in our flight service too, don't have the required experience but should be close the next go around.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 9, 2013)

Hell dude, I'll GIVE you the toaster ... AND the Ginsu knife set.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 9, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Hell dude, I'll GIVE you the toaster ... AND the Ginsu knife set.



Sold!


----------



## RocketMedic (May 9, 2013)

Im enjoying this 24-hour schedule. Just not my FTO. Just 17 more shifts to Final-Eval, and luckily, half of those are with a very old, very competent medic I worked with last week and trust.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (May 9, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Im enjoying this 24-hour schedule. Just not my FTO. Just 17 more shifts to Final-Eval, and luckily, half of those are with a very old, very competent medic I worked with last week and trust.



The partner maketh the shift.

Helped out another crew on a 39 y.o M VF arrest. VF shocked to asystole --> PEA, VF shocked again at 300j with sodium bic given as well as multiple adrenalines, got ROSC. Spontaneous breathing short time later, starting to bite / gag on the tube, sedated with fentanyl + Midazolam. 12 lead Anterior STEMI.

Hoping for a good news story but his down time with effective CPR and crew on scene within 2 mins was around 20 mins from arrest to rosc.


----------



## STXmedic (May 9, 2013)

the_negro_puppy said:


> The partner maketh the shift.
> 
> Helped out another crew on a 39 y.o M VF arrest. VF shocked to asystole --> PEA, VF shocked again at 300j with sodium bic given as well as multiple adrenalines, got ROSC. Spontaneous breathing short time later, starting to bite / gag on the tube, sedated with fentanyl + Midazolam. 12 lead Anterior STEMI.
> 
> Hoping for a good news story but his down time with effective CPR and crew on scene within 2 mins was around 20 mins from arrest to rosc.



Good work, sir. Good outcome or not, sounds like y'all gave the guy a great fighting chance.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 9, 2013)

the_negro_puppy said:


> The partner maketh the shift.
> 
> Helped out another crew on a 39 y.o M VF arrest. VF shocked to asystole --> PEA, VF shocked again at 300j with sodium bic given as well as multiple adrenalines, got ROSC. Spontaneous breathing short time later, starting to bite / gag on the tube, sedated with fentanyl + Midazolam. 12 lead Anterior STEMI.
> 
> Hoping for a good news story but his down time with effective CPR and crew on scene within 2 mins was around 20 mins from arrest to rosc.



Well...it's possible. The guy from that AMR-Portland video had a down time of 20+ minutes and survived with no deficits.

Good job on the ROSC, hopefully he will recover.


----------



## rmabrey (May 9, 2013)

I can't get into a dedicated 911 system soon enough.  Over LDT dumps


----------



## chaz90 (May 9, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> I can't get into a dedicated 911 system soon enough.  Over LDT dumps



I know that feeling. Nothing quite like showing up to your 12 hour shift to be handed a 6 hour one way transfer deep into Nebraska.


----------



## rmabrey (May 9, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I know that feeling. Nothing quite like showing up to your 12 hour shift to be handed a 6 hour one way transfer deep into Nebraska.



I've got several people name dropping at bordering counties.  Hopeful one comes through this week for a PT. If all goes well I'll slide into a FT spot just before I get my medic.


----------



## VFlutter (May 9, 2013)

Hmm tattoo or lift kit for the Jeep. Tough decision.


----------



## STXmedic (May 9, 2013)

Chase said:


> Hmm tattoo or lift kit for the Jeep. Tough decision.



Both. F it.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 10, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Both. F it.



Which jeep?


----------



## VFlutter (May 10, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Which jeep?



Wrangler JK 2 door


----------



## JPINFV (May 10, 2013)

D. 1. Travel to country where hookers and blow are legal. 
2. Hookers and blow.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 10, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Which jeep?


Tatoo the one that doesn't already have a tatoo... and lift the one that doesn't already have a kit...


----------



## VFlutter (May 10, 2013)

But if I get a tattoo I will instantly turn into a horrible nurse or a drug dealer and I will never be ever find a job ever again 



JPINFV said:


> D. 1. Travel to country where hookers and blow are legal.
> 2. Hookers and blow.



I like the way you think


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 10, 2013)

Always sad to see young adults wasting their life away. 19 year old DKA with I'm guessing sepsis as well.

Started at GCS 11, 110/70, sinus tach in the 140s, CGB "HI" (>600 mg/dL) with a ketone warning (yup my glucometer is that awesome, supposedly >80% accurate at detecting them per the manufacturer.) 

8 minutes later 74/p, GCS 8 sinus tachy in the 150s and a fight to keep his airway open for 15 minutes alone in the back of the box. That pressure drop was with a liter of fluid running WFO through a 18g with a pressure bag. 

Intubated as soon as we rolled into the ER, turns out he was discharged from the ICU one week prior with a dx of DKA. Been intubated multiple times and a borderline frequent flyer in the ICU. 

Looking back probably shoulda drilled an IO as a second point of access but I was basically stuck at "A" for the entire 45 minutes I was with him and had no second set of hands. 

First time I've ever been legitimately fuming that I couldn't RSI a patient. With a NC at 6 lpm and BVM sats were in the high 80s, clear to auscultation bilaterally.

Any ideas on why his pressure would yank so hard so fast? Never seen a DKA patient do that. My only thought was sepsis on top of the DKA and the MD seemed to agree, unfortunately didn't make it back to see his labs, definitely will try to find out mañana.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 10, 2013)

Chase said:


> Hmm tattoo or lift kit for the Jeep. Tough decision.



Both. Tattoo first so it has time to heal before it really turns into summer. Even then you shouldn't be exposing them to long durations of direct sunlight.


----------



## chaz90 (May 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> Always sad to see young adults wasting their life away. 19 year old DKA with I'm guessing sepsis as well.
> 
> Started at GCS 11, 110/70, sinus tach in the 140s, CGB "HI" (>600 mg/dL) with a ketone warning (yup my glucometer is that awesome, supposedly >80% accurate at detecting them per the manufacturer.)
> 
> ...



Are you allowed to do a nasal tube? I'm curious about EtCO2 if you carry nasal prongs for that too.

I'm wondering if there was maybe some kind of positional pulmonary edema too with that quick sinus tach. I know you said lung sounds were clear, but I'm imagining he may have been supine/semi Fowler's and the fluid may have shifted to where you couldn't hear it as well. Also, fine rales can be missed in the back of an ambulance cruising code 3. Just more reason some PPV may have helped. Your BVM may have been the best thing for him, considering your circumstances. Unfortunate there was no fire rider or anyone to take along on that one too. Will your supervisor not rendezvous on a 45 minute transport of a sick patient?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 10, 2013)

My first RSI was a septic 19 year old female. Found in respiratory arrest. A legitimate mess. 

RSI is a great tool. But I fear it will go away for most providers within the next 5 years.


----------



## Achilles (May 10, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> My first RSI was a septic 19 year old female. Found in respiratory arrest. A legitimate mess.
> 
> RSI is a great tool. But I fear it will go away for most providers within the next 5 years.



Yup, we only do kings now.


----------



## rmabrey (May 10, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> RSI is a great tool. But I fear it will go away for most providers within the next 5 years.



maybe. With glidescopea coming down in price, maybe not.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 10, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Are you allowed to do a nasal tube? I'm curious about EtCO2 if you carry nasal prongs for that too.
> 
> I'm wondering if there was maybe some kind of positional pulmonary edema too with that quick sinus tach. I know you said lung sounds were clear, but I'm imagining he may have been supine/semi Fowler's and the fluid may have shifted to where you couldn't hear it as well. Also, fine rales can be missed in the back of an ambulance cruising code 3. Just more reason some PPV may have helped. Your BVM may have been the best thing for him, considering your circumstances. Unfortunate there was no fire rider or anyone to take along on that one too. Will your supervisor not rendezvous on a 45 minute transport of a sick patient?



I'm drafting something up that you will be a part of. 

We do carry NTI kits with a protocol to place them. Our hospitals really frown on it as well as our QA/I which makes no sense to me. I do not feel comfortable performing a nasal intubation, I honestly feel it would be negligent of me to attempt one with the level of training I have with them. 

No sidestream ETCO2 either :-/

45 minutes was from start to finish. ~20 minutes on scene, 5 looking for the pt in the massive parking lot of the mall, 10 packaging and 5 trying to pry the information I needed from dad who had to make multiple phone calls to tell me his H/A/M, looking back I should've just said :censored::censored::censored::censored: it and left. Transport itself was 20-25 minutes. Never thought about calling for a supe to meet us. It'd probably be a no though unless we were in real trouble because they hate leaving their supe rigs behind but the one that was on today would have done it for me I think. That's a great resource I never even considered!

 No fire rider was my fault, originally I didn't have any reason to suspect he was going to crump on me, so I dismissed them. I'll withhold my opinion about the crew I was with but that's for another post. Found out about the extensive intubation and ICU Hx from the hospital not dad. Made me really stop and think, am I getting too comfortable? I don't think I am, I always try and keep a high index of suspicion and go with my gut. Were there warning signs I missed?

I wondered about pulmonary edema was well but I got a good listen  on scene anteriorly and posteriorly, although we rolled him to left lateral so I could listen posteriorly so potentially missed it because of that?


----------



## the_negro_puppy (May 10, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> My first RSI was a septic 19 year old female. Found in respiratory arrest. A legitimate mess.
> 
> RSI is a great tool. But I fear it will go away for most providers within the next 5 years.



We have a few pre-hopsital physcians on fly cars that carry the drugs for RSI. Our Intensive Care Medics can tube but not sedate / paralyse. The Doctors back up trauma jobs mostly, i've seen RSI 3 times.

Once with a multi-trauma high speed motorcyclist

Ketamine + Rocuronium

Once with a severe head injury (hit by train) again Ketamine + rocuronium.

and one drowning / immersion possibly propofol and vercuronium used.

I believe the drugs used are dependent on trauma vs non-trauma and haemodynamics.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 10, 2013)

So, Ms. MICN, you're yelling at us because we rolled our sepsis patient in code 3 instead of upgrading to ALS when we're 4 minutes from the hospital? 

Yeah, enjoy your visit from county EMS and your refresher on our protocols.

 Maybe some basic mathematics would help, too. Because clearly in your mind 4 minutes to definitive care is worse than 3 minutes to dispatch ALS, a 6-10 minute response time, followed by several minutes of doing the gurney shuffle and the original 4 minute transport. They'll be able to (maybe) get a whopping 50ml of fluid on board while exponentially increasing the time to definitive care.


----------



## shfd739 (May 10, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> So, Ms. MICN, you're yelling at us because we rolled our sepsis patient in code 3 instead of upgrading to ALS when we're 4 minutes from the hospital?
> 
> Yeah, enjoy your visit from county EMS and your refresher on our protocols.
> 
> Maybe some basic mathematics would help, too. Because clearly in your mind 4 minutes to definitive care is worse than 3 minutes to dispatch ALS, a 6-10 minute response time, followed by several minutes of doing the gurney shuffle and the original 4 minute transport. They'll be able to (maybe) get a whopping 50ml of fluid on board while exponentially increasing the time to definitive care.



Gotta love this. 

About twice I month I get argue with a local ER who's hospital happens to be that system's neurosurgery facility. They just dont understand why I dont go to the sister facility 6 mins closer(not passing up the sister facility, just turning right at the hi way instead of left so to speak) with stroke alerts. 

Trying to explain that going straight to them saves a CCT transfer an hour later and that this gets the patient into the neurosurgeon's lap goes nowhere. They just complain about having another sick person to take care of.


----------



## shfd739 (May 10, 2013)

Last night rocked. Had a couple cool old ladies as patients, one was pretty sick with a non-stemi and still was cracking jokes. 

And a sick CCT patient on the vent that took some managing of sedation and BP meds. Love our new vents (Impact EMV+) and to finish it off got to annoy my favorite vollie FD on an assault call(I dont play well with a few people). 

I see the weekend from here and get to go hang out with one of my two super cute 7 month old nephews.


----------



## STXmedic (May 10, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> got to annoy my favorite vollie FD on an assault call(I dont play well with a few people).



Does it start with a W or a C? :lol:


----------



## shfd739 (May 10, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Does it start with a W or a C? :lol:



"C" lmao. The W guys were great on their call. 

There is a certain C guy that always winds up getting my full attention.


----------



## STXmedic (May 10, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> "C" lmao. The W guys were great on their call.
> 
> There is a certain C guy that always winds up getting my full attention.



Haha C was definitely who my money was on :rofl: Hell, I'm willing to bet I can guess your favorite one there :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chaz90 (May 10, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen, I'm finally almost done with the FTO period at my new job. I'm certified as a medic in Delaware, and can now work on the truck with just my FTO. Two tours of this, and it'll all be over...


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 10, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I'm finally almost done with the FTO period at my new job. I'm certified as a medic in Delaware, and can now work on the truck with just my FTO. Two tours of this, and it'll all be over...



Yahoo! Congrats.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 10, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I'm finally almost done with the FTO period at my new job. I'm certified as a medic in Delaware, and can now work on the truck with just my FTO. Two tours of this, and it'll all be over...



Congratulations buddy! That's awesome news.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 10, 2013)

Just another beautiful day at work.


----------



## STXmedic (May 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> Just another beautiful day at work.



Bite me. :glare:


----------



## Rhonda (May 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> Just another beautiful day at work.



Where are you posted? Mccarren and 4th? This picture slightly makes me miss home but only slightly.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 10, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> Where are you posted? Mccarren and 4th? This picture slightly makes me miss home but only slightly.



We were at the Marina, other side of McCarran but great guess!

You've been missing out on some beautiful weather.


----------



## Rhonda (May 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> We were at the Marina, other side of McCarran but great guess!
> 
> You've been missing out on some beautiful weather.



I was on the right road but wrong city. It kind of looked like it was down by the river. I heard it has been nice. It has been hot and humid here.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 10, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> I was on the right road but wrong city. It kind of looked like it was down by the river. I heard it has been nice. It has been hot and humid here.



Yep pretty much.

We don't post 4th and McCarran anymore so no more river time for us  It's McCarran and Sierra Highlands now.


----------



## Rhonda (May 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> Yep pretty much.
> 
> We don't post 4th and McCarran anymore so no more river time for us  It's McCarran and Sierra Highlands now.



That's a bummer. We posted it when I did my rides for my I.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 10, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> That's a bummer. We posted it when I did my rides for my I.



Was the hard post still there when you did them?

In other news, I'm thoroughly enjoying my Copenhagen while laying on the couch of our "retired on duty" post after getting to actually sit down and mow a half pound bacon and cheddar stuffed burger at a table with a waitress and napkins and everything!  

I guess dispatch got tired of saying our unit number so they banished us to the R&R post.


----------



## Rhonda (May 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> Was the hard post still there when you did them?
> 
> In other news, I'm thoroughly enjoying my Copenhagen while laying on the couch of our "retired on duty" post after getting to actually sit down and mow a half pound bacon and cheddar stuffed burger at a table with a waitress and napkins and everything!
> 
> I guess dispatch got tired of saying our unit number so they banished us to the R&R post.



I am not sure. If there was we never went.


----------



## rmabrey (May 10, 2013)

Worked a code on a muddy backyard. Got covered in mud but got ROSC. Then a stabbing.  Got covered in blood. .......... still haven't washed to mud off.


Must be friday


----------



## STXmedic (May 10, 2013)

Oh, it is Friday, huh... I guess I should go out and do something... :unsure:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 10, 2013)

Well looks like I have a blown shock on my truck. Time to go price some new ones out.


----------



## Epi-do (May 10, 2013)

I just love spunky geriatrics! We were on a scene, and I was talking with the patient, asking questions about what was going on, getting a history, etc. Mid-conversation, and totally out of the blue, this happened.

Patient: I think Arthur is fooling around.

Me: Who is Arthur?

Patient: Arthritis! He's fooling around with my back and he needs to stop!

It took me a moment to stop laughing so I could continue with what I was doing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 10, 2013)

That is all.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 10, 2013)

Brain matter + ceiling fan = easy assessment.

Shawnee is a fairly poor place.

I miss the desert.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 11, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Brain matter + ceiling fan = easy assessment.
> 
> Shawnee is a fairly poor place.
> 
> I miss the desert.



Dude what's up with you and these calls?

Not even sure I wanna ask how brain matter met a ceiling fan.


----------



## chaz90 (May 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> Dude what's up with you and these calls?
> 
> Not even sure I wanna ask how brain matter met a ceiling fan.



I'm going to hazard a guess that a shotgun was involved. I haven't seen brain matter on a ceiling fan, but only because the room didn't have one. Nastiness for sure.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 11, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I'm going to hazard a guess that a shotgun was involved. I haven't seen brain matter on a ceiling fan, but only because the room didn't have one. Nastiness for sure.



True.

All my self inflicted GSWs to the head have had the courtesy to put their head in a pillow case or lay on a bed and shoot back into the bed/pillow and keep it all contained. 

So thoughtful of them....


----------



## chaz90 (May 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> True.
> 
> All my self inflicted GSWs to the head have had the courtesy to put their head in a pillow case or lay on a bed and shoot back into the bed/pillow and keep it all contained.
> 
> So thoughtful of them....



Your suicides are more polite than mine. I've had people in chairs or cars.


----------



## Tigger (May 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> True.
> 
> All my self inflicted GSWs to the head have had the courtesy to put their head in a pillow case or lay on a bed and shoot back into the bed/pillow and keep it all contained.
> 
> So thoughtful of them....



Only had one, Russian roulette with a .357. Predictable scene.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 11, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Only had one, Russian roulette with a .357. Predictable scene.



So is that considered winning or loosing Russian roulette?


----------



## chaz90 (May 11, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> So is that considered winning or loosing Russian roulette?



Depends on your reasons for playing...


----------



## rmabrey (May 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> True.
> 
> All my self inflicted GSWs to the head have had the courtesy to put their head in a pillow case or lay on a bed and shoot back into the bed/pillow and keep it all contained.
> 
> So thoughtful of them....



I had one but I didnt look at the ceiling fan.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 11, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Your suicides are more polite than mine. I've had people in chairs or cars.



I had a guy do a exit bag in a car like 5 miles up this dirt road. Not super graphic but it was kinda sketchy, had to stage while fire made sure it wasn't something toxic.


----------



## Tigger (May 11, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> So is that considered winning or loosing Russian roulette?



The friends he did in front of definitely thought he lost, I thought we might transport one of them.


----------



## Clare (May 11, 2013)

I have worked at least 36 hours in the last 3 nights; probably closer to 40; I am so exhausted and brain groggled I went right past my house on the way home!


----------



## Jim37F (May 11, 2013)

Tigger said:


> The friends he did in front of definitely thought he lost, I thought we might transport one of them.



I wonder what they thought was going to happen playing Russian Roulette? It's kind of an expected outcome...


----------



## Tigger (May 11, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I wonder what they thought was going to happen playing Russian Roulette? It's kind of an expected outcome...



4/5 chance everything works out. Allegedly the first pull was empty...shouldn't have tried the second.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> Dude what's up with you and these calls?
> 
> Not even sure I wanna ask how brain matter met a ceiling fan.



Black plastic handgun, under the chin. Even a pistol round at contact distance will do a fantastic job of popping skulls. Did it under a rotating ceiling fan in a prayer position. My FTO took a few minutes to figure out what I did in ten seconds.

Im tired of Oklahoma, guys. Coming here was a mistake.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 11, 2013)

So, the stuff I hear on the radio just kills me.

One of our medic units was responding to a GSW. They were still a few minutes out and asked the ambulance on scene if it was a priority one (CPR) or a priority four (dead guy)

The ambulance on scene, staffed with a volunteer EMT, came back on the radio, "hey Medic xxx, ehhhhh... well... there's a big gunshot wound to the temple and there's brains are all over the place."

Classy. 

FYI, that was a priority 4.

Oh, by the way… I'm working as a single medic in a reserve truck. No CAD. No air conditioning. Migraine headache. Winning!


----------



## CritterNurse (May 11, 2013)

On my way home from work tonight, I kept noticing these purple shields with arrows on them, placed at various intersections. Me, being the curious critter that I am, I followed them, and discovered that there is a local SCA group holding a 'Tavern' tonight. I'm very tempted to turn off the pager, dig out my garb and go have a night out after a stressful day at work.


----------



## MrJones (May 11, 2013)

Finally took the time to get my BLS Instructor card.

That is all. Please carry on.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 11, 2013)

Ugh teaching with the AHA BLS, ACLS, and PALS videos makes me want to stick a fork in my eye


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 11, 2013)

One of the bad things about having a lifted truck is that these have a tendency to break


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> True.
> 
> All my self inflicted GSWs to the head have had the courtesy to put their head in a pillow case or lay on a bed and shoot back into the bed/pillow and keep it all contained.
> 
> So thoughtful of them....



Must be nice....

All my GSW suicides have been messy as all get out. So have the murders that involve firearms.


----------



## TRSpeed (May 11, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> So, the stuff I hear on the radio just kills me.
> 
> One of our medic units was responding to a GSW. They were still a few minutes out and asked the ambulance on scene if it was a priority one (CPR) or a priority four (dead guy)
> 
> ...



Meh you are nice and Comfy with your nice station and kurig machine lol no if you were on a SSM system I might feel for you lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 11, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Meh you are nice and Comfy with your nice station and kurig machine lol no if you were on a SSM system I might feel for you lol



Touché. I was actually sitting in a parking lot, covering another district today. Sitting in a parking lot for a couple of hours really makes you appreciate what you've got.


----------



## MassEMT-B (May 11, 2013)

I have done 15 hours so far of paramedic ride time today. We did one refusal 10 hours ago. I'm going crazy. This is awful.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 11, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Touché. I was actually sitting in a parking lot, covering another district today. Sitting in a parking lot for a couple of hours really makes you appreciate what you've got.



You mean you don't miss SSM? 

Don't you guys have to have two medics respond to any call that's coded as an ALS response or am I just making that up? I feel like I read that somewhere though.


----------



## chaz90 (May 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> You mean you don't miss SSM?
> 
> Don't you guys have to have two medics respond to any call that's coded as an ALS response or am I just making that up? I feel like I read that somewhere though.



Two medics have to respond, but two medics don't have to make it on scene. Sometimes a supervisor or neighboring unit will back up a single medic, sometimes it's your partner who is also single. Unless it's a priority one patient, the second responding medic is typically cancelled after the first arrives.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 11, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Two medics have to respond, but two medics don't have to make it on scene. Sometimes a supervisor or neighboring unit will back up a single medic, sometimes it's your partner who is also single. Unless it's a priority one patient, the second responding medic is typically cancelled after the first arrives.



Ah gotcha.

Nice to know you have another set of ALS hands that you know are competent on the way or with you on every call with those really sick patients.

We need to find a way to move a mountain or two and some snow to Delaware...


----------



## chaz90 (May 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> Ah gotcha.
> 
> Nice to know you have another set of ALS hands that you know are competent on the way or with you on every call with those really sick patients.
> 
> We need to find a way to move a mountain or two and some snow to Delaware...



Please figure that trick out and make it happen. I still haven't fully adjusted to the CO to DE transition.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 12, 2013)

Hmmm....AMR is hiring in Southern New Mexico and I left on great terms, El Paso Fire is accepting, already licensed....hmmm...


Got to get some sleep before Arrogance/Cocky EMS in the morning. Pretty sure I will fail FTO if I use a bougie, drop a King or use anything less than a 20g. Also, assessing falls only wanting lift assists is a waste of time- what could possibly be wrong with old, hypertensive pre-stroked patients who fall?


----------



## chaz90 (May 12, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Hmmm....AMR is hiring in Southern New Mexico and I left on great terms, El Paso Fire is accepting, already licensed....hmmm...
> 
> 
> Got to get some sleep before Arrogance/Cocky EMS in the morning. Pretty sure I will fail FTO if I use a bougie, drop a King or use anything less than a 20g. Also, assessing falls only wanting lift assists is a waste of time- what could possibly be wrong with old, hypertensive pre-stroked patients who fall?



How far do you want to move? If you want to stay mid Westish, I'd recommend looking at Poudre Valley Hospital EMS or Thompson Valley Ambulance in Colorado. I can vouch for both of those services. Also, getting licensed in CO is just a background check and NR.


----------



## Jim37F (May 12, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Hmmm....AMR is hiring in Southern New Mexico



I'm 'bout ready to apply at AMR myself, albeit in the Los Angeles County San Gabriel Valley division. 

Time to say goodbye to IFT only and hello to 911


----------



## TRSpeed (May 12, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I'm 'bout ready to apply at AMR myself, albeit in the Los Angeles County San Gabriel Valley division.
> 
> Time to say goodbye to IFT only and hello to 911



Come over to a real 911 system in Socal. Amr riv or san Bern. And if you want another step further go to hall in Kern county


----------



## Jim37F (May 12, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Come over to a real 911 system in Socal. Amr riv or san Bern. And if you want another step further go to hall in Kern county



Unfortunately for the short to mid term, relocating just won't work for, due to family, financial and other reasons


----------



## RocketMedic (May 12, 2013)

Well, ideally, no moving or towards Texas/Southern New Mexico, but Colorado would be workable.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 12, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Got to get some sleep before Arrogance/Cocky EMS in the morning. Pretty sure I will fail FTO if I use a bougie, drop a King or use anything less than a 20g. Also, assessing falls only wanting lift assists is a waste of time- what could possibly be wrong with old, hypertensive pre-stroked patients who fall?



Try to stay positive. FTO time is short term.

You can make it through ... then work to improve your system. Become an FTO and show the new guys the right way. That's the only way things change.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 12, 2013)

Robb said:


> You mean you don't miss SSM?



Not even a little.



Robb said:


> Don't you guys have to have two medics respond to any call that's coded as an ALS response or am I just making that up? I feel like I read that somewhere though.



The actual law is a little more vague than that:



> Each operating paramedic unit should be continuously staffed by 2 paramedics. Notwithstanding this requirement, the Board of Medical Licensure and Discipline, following review and approval by the State EMS Medical Director and ALS Standards Committee, shall have the authority to grant approval to the county paramedic services to conduct pilot programs utilizing other staff configurations including but not limited to the number and type of staff on each operating ALS unit.



So, working under an MOU as a resource deployment study, we are able to split the crews and redeploy single medics when it gets thin. Any Delta or Echo will always have two medics dispatched, even if they're singles.  However... In 99% of the cases, it's two medics on a truck to make a "full crew". Right now, one of the other counties is testing a pilot program with single medics, and I have the feeling that we'll be moving in that direction sooner than later.


----------



## rmabrey (May 12, 2013)

Dispatch is in a good mood. Got time at start of shift to do a food detail at the place of our choice and had time to eat it.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 12, 2013)

15.36/hr on 4 12hr shifts a week =798.00/week without extra OT.
11.51/hr x 24 on 3-shift Kelly = 37, 983/year, approximately 730.44/week. How does this pay work? Did I mess up? Go crawling back while I can?

Today hasn't sucked, at least. Learning what I can, trying to ignore the chip on shoulder mentality.


----------



## Boogster (May 12, 2013)

Robb said:


> We were at the Marina, other side of McCarran but great guess!
> 
> You've been missing out on some beautiful weather.



I miss the marina! lol, i'll never swim in it, but the surrounding area is nice.


----------



## rmabrey (May 13, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Dispatch is in a good mood. Got time at start of shift to do a food detail at the place of our choice and had time to eat it.



And that was ruined. Sorry dispatch but I will not use a pump for NS just so you can charge thousands of dollars for an SCT run.


----------



## shfd739 (May 13, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> And that was ruined. Sorry dispatch but I will not use a pump for NS just so you can charge thousands of dollars for an SCT run.



As I understand it normal IV solutions (saline,D5W,LR etc), antibiotics and TPN dont qualify for SCT billing. Doesnt matter if a pump was used or not.


----------



## Tigger (May 13, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> As I understand it normal IV solutions (saline,D5W,LR etc), antibiotics and TPN dont qualify for SCT billing. Doesnt matter if a pump was used or not.



That's what I was told as well. EMTs here are encouraged to use the med pump with NS if the sending physician has ordered a set rate. Still a
BLS transfer. 

In other news the other crew just flew their patient. That's I think the fourth time I have been on and "missed" a flight call. We only have three crews on at a time, I suppose eventually I'll run more than lift assists and UTIs.


----------



## rmabrey (May 13, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> As I understand it normal IV solutions (saline,D5W,LR etc), antibiotics and TPN dont qualify for SCT billing. Doesnt matter if a pump was used or not.



Good to know. Doesnt matter anyway cause the pump isnt being used and its going BLS. So they just lost a few thousand more


----------



## Jim37F (May 13, 2013)

So me and my partner are bringing a 5150 into a psych facility, I ring the doorbell, tell them over the intercom who we're bringing in and they say it'll be just a minute. About a minute later someone opens the door and instead of a staffer letting us in, it's another staff member leaving for the night, apparently no clue we're just outside the door waiting to come in. She cracks the door, sees me, and jumps about a foot in the air trying (not very successfully) to muffle a scream, so unexpected it apparently was to run into us lol


----------



## Akulahawk (May 13, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> As I understand it normal IV solutions (saline,D5W,LR etc), antibiotics and TPN dont qualify for SCT billing. Doesnt matter if a pump was used or not.


If an EMT can monitor that fluid, then it's NOT an SCT billable item. If a Paramedic can monitor the fluid, then it's possibly billable as an ALS item. If a regular (non-CCT) Paramedic can't monitor it, then it probably is an SCT billable item. As a Paramedic in Sacramento, I can't monitor antibiotics, TPN, blood/blood products, most pressors, or IV NTG, for instance. I've never heard of an IV fluid simply because a pump was used/required. 

It's also possible that SCT billing is very regional and based upon what EMT, EMT-II/Advanced EMT, and Paramedic personnel can do in that region. Since I don't do billing, that's my (somewhat) educated guess.


----------



## rmabrey (May 13, 2013)

Well either way it isnt the dispatchers decision to make. He has this idea that the more money the company makes the more we make. 

I know better, and part of being a good patient advocate IMO is avoiding sticking the patient with an unnecessary ALS/SCT charge (pumps are ALS for us).


----------



## Wheel (May 13, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Well, ideally, no moving or towards Texas/Southern New Mexico, but Colorado would be workable.



I would look towards one of the good Texas services. That's my plan at the moment.


----------



## shfd739 (May 13, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> If an EMT can monitor that fluid, then it's NOT an SCT billable item. If a Paramedic can monitor the fluid, then it's possibly billable as an ALS item. If a regular (non-CCT) Paramedic can't monitor it, then it probably is an SCT billable item. As a Paramedic in Sacramento, I can't monitor antibiotics, TPN, blood/blood products, most pressors, or IV NTG, for instance. I've never heard of an IV fluid simply because a pump was used/required.
> 
> It's also possible that SCT billing is very regional and based upon what EMT, EMT-II/Advanced EMT, and Paramedic personnel can do in that region. Since I don't do billing, that's my (somewhat) educated guess.



Region probably has something to do with it. FWIW Ive understood that its based off what Medicare will recognize and reimburse as SCT.

For us:

Saline lock only basic can ride and it bills BLS.

Normal fluids (saline,D5W,LR) intermediate/paramedic has to ride. This includes antibiotics and TPN. If the facility is willing to send their pump or switch to dial a flow an ALS crew will take. If not we'll send a CCT unit with a pump. Still bills as an ALS trip

Other meds, blood products, pressors etc go with CCT unit and bills SCT.


----------



## VFlutter (May 13, 2013)

The Doctor talking about my 600+ pound patient...

D:"He weighs more than two silverback Gorillas, more than a baby Hippo, this guy weighs more than a blue whale fetus"
Me: "How do you know all that?"
D: "I just made that :censored::censored::censored::censored: up, but you get the point. The dude is huge"


----------



## chaz90 (May 13, 2013)

Chase said:


> The Doctor talking about my 600+ pound patient...
> 
> D:"He weighs more than two silverback Gorillas, more than a baby Hippo, this guy weighs more than a blue whale fetus"
> Me: "How do you know all that?"
> D: "I just made that :censored::censored::censored::censored: up, but you get the point. The dude is huge"



My roommate and I went to visit her young horse a couple months ago. We were talking about the horse's size, and suddenly realized a frequently calling local patient weighs as much as the horse did at that time. Really puts things in perspective when you're looking at an animal that size and realize there's a human you're expected to treat that weighs as much. It makes you wonder how many of our pre-hospital treatments are even effective at that point. BVM? Not likely you can form a tight enough seal to ventilate with the weight of the chest wall. IV medications or fluid? Ha, I honestly don't even know if our bariatric IO could reach bone on some of these patients! The code (unsurprisingly poor outcome) I worked on a 700 lb patient remains a...cherished... EMS memory.


----------



## Tigger (May 13, 2013)

bruinswinbruinswinbruinswinbruinswinbruinswinbruinswinbruinswinbruinswinbruinswinbruinswinbruinswinbruinswinbruinswinbruinswinbruinswinbruinswinbruinswinbruinswinbruinswinbruinswinbruinswinbruinswinbruinswinbruinswinbruinswin

BRUINS WIN!!


----------



## RocketMedic (May 13, 2013)

Today, I finally realized the secret of EMS orientation. You don't have to be good, smart, or right. You literally just have to do exactly what your FTO wants to see. Do not worry about patient care- that is not a phase-one problem. "There to learn our way." Parrot mode engaged.

Sad, right?


----------



## chaz90 (May 13, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Today, I finally realized the secret of EMS orientation. You don't have to be good, smart, or right. You literally just have to do exactly what your FTO wants to see. Do not worry about patient care- that is not a phase-one problem. "There to learn our way." Parrot mode engaged.
> 
> Sad, right?



But get through the nonsense to the point where you're allowed to have an opinion. Every FTO thinks they're right about everything in comparison to the trainee. When you're out, you can make the decisions you want to make without being second guessed by a nanny over your shoulder. Learn to play the game and show them how well you can follow directions, then get out there and do the right thing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 13, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Today, I finally realized the secret of EMS orientation. You don't have to be good, smart, or right. You literally just have to do exactly what your FTO wants to see. Do not worry about patient care- that is not a phase-one problem. "There to learn our way." Parrot mode engaged.
> 
> Sad, right?



I just had this same discussion with a friend of mine. He's going through the same thing. It sucks, but I told him the same thing I said to you. "FTO time eventually ends. Then you go out on your own and do it right."


----------



## RocketMedic (May 13, 2013)

Glad to be home tonight lol...I heard the EMSA crew across the street at West Midway tear off into Mustang and really kind of miss it. I guess I'm just "meh" right now...


----------



## RocketMedic (May 13, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I just had this same discussion with a friend of mine. He's going through the same thing. It sucks, but I told him the same thing I said to you. "FTO time eventually ends. Then you go out on your own and do it right."



Thats whats frustrating- you're being graded on your decision-making, but aren't allowed to make decisions.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 13, 2013)

In many places you're also being graded on how you "fit in". In the discussion I had with my friend, comparing his FTO process with mine here in Delaware, a common theme was the lack of an objective evaluation. 

There's no good answer for that. Just try to play the game.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 13, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> In many places you're also being graded on how you "fit in". In the discussion I had with my friend, comparing his FTO process with mine here in Delaware, a common theme was the lack of an objective evaluation.
> 
> There's no good answer for that. Just try to play the game.


And at some really small places, whether you're a threat to the structure in place and/or whether you're going to take away people's overtime...


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 14, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> And at some really small places, whether you're a threat to the structure in place and/or whether you're going to take away people's overtime...



True. Resistant to change = EMS.


----------



## shfd739 (May 14, 2013)

See that's all sad that FTO time is like that. 

I'm an FTO here and all Im looking for is that you have the monkey skills (iv, intubation etc.)down, you're catching onto our protocols and you arent gonna kill someone. If your way works then rock on. I might make a suggestion to help but won't hold your way against you if it works. We'll discuss some of the new research regarding treatments such as oxygen; and Ill probably break out my capnography power point if someone doesn't understand capnography. 

Oh and Im gonna make sure you know the important policies and dumb idiosyncrasies of this area. 

The sooner I get you cleared the sooner you get a shift and we quit being pestered to work overtime lol.


----------



## Jim37F (May 14, 2013)

So I actually got to help put a traction splint for the very first time since EMT school on a Pt this morning. On an Inter Facility Transfer too


----------



## Household6 (May 14, 2013)

I had a (rural) EMR call late last night, a 35yo female removed her inner labias with a razor blade, then called 911 when she couldn't stop the bleeding.. 

My preceptor responded with ALS and transported her. I'll see him tonight, hopefully he'll tell me how she is.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 14, 2013)

I need to just stop using my brain. I drop the slightest hint of clinical judgment and everyone loses their mind.


----------



## Epi-do (May 14, 2013)

Household6 said:


> I had a (rural) EMR call late last night, a 35yo female removed her inner labias with a razor blade, then called 911 when she couldn't stop the bleeding..
> 
> My preceptor responded with ALS and transported her. I'll see him tonight, hopefully he'll tell me how she is.



Why on earth would you even think that is a good idea, let alone, do it!?!?!?!?


----------



## exodus (May 14, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> Why on earth would you even think that is a good idea, let alone, do it!?!?!?!?



People are into :censored::censored::censored::censored: like that... Ew.


----------



## Household6 (May 14, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> Why on earth would you even think that is a good idea, let alone, do it!?!?!?!?



I think the mental health issues are endless... She could have been the victim of abuse or assault, and thought it would make her less desirable to disfigure herself.. Perhaps she was trying to do the opposite and make herself more attractive..

Physically, sometimes labias are larger than normal and can rub on clothing and become painful and irritated.. 

Either way, anyone with a razor blade in the dead of night who would perform self genital mutilation makes me uneasy..


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 14, 2013)

I always forget how much I enjoy teaching lab days, especially for the paramedic program when I get to do cardiology scenarios with the METI men, until I go back and do it. I still don't know if I'd be happy in education full time though, maybe sometime down the road once I get tired of sitting on street corners and if TEMS and HEMS don't work out.

Did a WPW scenario and everyone whiffed the interpretation and gave adenosine when he went into PSVT but I think that's partially my fault by the 12-lead I picked, wasn't super obvious.


----------



## shfd739 (May 14, 2013)

Household6 said:


> I think the mental health issues are endless...
> 
> Either way, anyone with a razor blade in the dead of night who would perform self genital mutilation makes me uneasy..


This screams mental health. 

How does it make you uneasy though?

What does time of night have to do with it?


----------



## chaz90 (May 14, 2013)

Robb said:


> Did a WPW scenario and everyone whiffed the interpretation and gave adenosine when he went into PSVT but I think that's partially my fault by the 12-lead I picked, wasn't super obvious.



For rapid WPW, I've been taught that if you miss the delta wave or shortened PRI due to how tachy the patient is and call it SVT, treating it with adenosine really isn't a big deal. Ideally it would slow the rhythm down temporarily for better visualization and "Wow, that looks kinda funny. Wait..." At this point, you could grab the procainamide or consult for amiodarone. Obviously the big thing to avoid would be diltiazem or verapamil, but I don't believe adenosine should have any deleterious effects.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 14, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> For rapid WPW, I've been taught that if you miss the delta wave or shortened PRI due to how tachy the patient is and call it SVT, treating it with adenosine really isn't a big deal. Ideally it would slow the rhythm down temporarily for better visualization and "Wow, that looks kinda funny. Wait..." At this point, you could grab the procainamide or consult for amiodarone. Obviously the big thing to avoid would be diltiazem or verapamil, but I don't believe adenosine should have any deleterious effects.



Agreed.

The catch was he wasn't super tacky during the 12-lead. It wasn't blatant WPW but it wasn't impossible to see either. The way we designed the scenario was that after they captured the 12-lead the patient went into SVT so, theoretically, they should have picked up on it and considered amio or procainamide. 

I was taught adenosine can be fatal in WPW but I've never understood how. Tachyarrythmias are common in patients with WPW and if they're going so fast you can't see the shortened PRI and delta waves there isn't much else you can do unless the patient tells you they have WPW....

Seems like "if you do this they'll die!" Is very prominent in EMS education.


----------



## HotelCo (May 14, 2013)

I'm addicted to online pool. 

http://www.miniclip.com/games/8-ball-pool-multiplayer/en/#t-h-h


----------



## Aidey (May 14, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> For rapid WPW, I've been taught that if you miss the delta wave or shortened PRI due to how tachy the patient is and call it SVT, treating it with adenosine really isn't a big deal. Ideally it would slow the rhythm down temporarily for better visualization and "Wow, that looks kinda funny. Wait..." At this point, you could grab the procainamide or consult for amiodarone. Obviously the big thing to avoid would be diltiazem or verapamil, but I don't believe adenosine should have any deleterious effects.



Adenosine is absolutely _*NOT *__*safe *_and can kill pts with WPW. In a significant subset of patients using an AV node blocker will result in increased conduction from the atria through the accessory pathway, sending the pt into v-fib. Unless the patient has been safely converted with adenosine in the past you should not use it if you suspect WPW. Amiodarone is also associated with poor outcomes, even if the AHA says it is an option.


----------



## chaz90 (May 14, 2013)

Aidey said:


> Adenosine is absolutely _*NOT *__*safe *_and can kill pts with WPW. In a significant subset of patients using an AV node blocker will result in increased conduction from the atria through the accessory pathway, sending the pt into v-fib. Unless the patient has been safely converted with adenosine in the past you should not use it if you suspect WPW. Amiodarone is also associated with poor outcomes, even if the AHA says it is an option.



See, this really doesn't seem definitive from what I've read. If I know the patient has WPW or I see it, then I can certainly avoid adenosine. It seems to be more strongly contraindicated in A-Fib or flutter with WPW, but even that isn't a consensus. At that point, treating the heart rhythm with chemistry is really dicey and varies doctor to doctor, even in the hospital. For example, my medical director is perfectly comfortable with us administering adenosine and if we see it is WPW that recurs, consulting for amiodarone or cardioversion. If you have a patient taching along at 180, it's narrow complex, and the BP isn't adversely affected to the point you need to cardiovert, adenosine is the way to go 99/100 times. I do realize procainamide is the best drug for this, but not carrying it, my options are cardioversion or amio.


----------



## Aidey (May 14, 2013)

What doesn't seem definitive? It is pretty well documented that some WPW patients will go into v-fib when given adenosine.


----------



## VFlutter (May 14, 2013)

Aidey said:


> What doesn't seem definitive? It is pretty well documented that some WPW patients will go into v-fib when given adenosine.



More so Calcium Chanel Blockers than Adenosine but it can and has happened before.


----------



## STXmedic (May 14, 2013)

Chase said:


> More so Calcium Chanel Blockers than Adenosine but it can and has happened before.



That was my understanding. That while possible, it's more of a rare occurrence- while it would be much more prevalent with CCBs.


----------



## chaz90 (May 14, 2013)

Aidey said:


> What doesn't seem definitive? It is pretty well documented that some WPW patients will go into v-fib when given adenosine.



The majority of strips I've seen with rapid WPW weren't able to be diagnosed as WPW when they were that tachycardic. Like I said, if they have a previous diagnosis they tell you about that's awesome. I'm honestly just trying to learn more here. Realistically, I was taught that a small minority of patients that are given adenosine may have an adverse outcome anyway and go into V-Fib or asystole.


----------



## nemedic (May 14, 2013)

Household6 said:


> I think the mental health issues are endless... She could have been the victim of abuse or assault, and thought it would make her less desirable to disfigure herself.. Perhaps she was trying to do the opposite and make herself more attractive..
> 
> Physically, sometimes labias are larger than normal and can rub on clothing and become painful and irritated..
> 
> Either way, anyone with a razor blade in the dead of night who would perform self genital mutilation makes me uneasy..



Brings to mind the quote that something that bleeds for 5 days straight and doesn't die is inherently evil....


----------



## Household6 (May 15, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> This screams mental health.
> 
> How does it make you uneasy though?
> 
> What does time of night have to do with it?



I'm not gonna lie, I'm 35yo and still afraid of the dark. This sounds as stupid as a box of hair, and I'm being serious, but wild turkeys nest high in trees up here at night and I'm afraid one will drop on me. I hate wild turkeys.


----------



## VFlutter (May 15, 2013)

I had a fun couples days off work and finally had time to head out to the country. 






While driving through a field of 3 foot grass we suddenly slammed to a stop. I was sure I broke something. Hidden in the grass was a 4 foot deep ditch. The picture does not do it justice. My rear left tire is tucked into the wheel well with only a sliver of the tire touching ground and the rear right is totally in the air. The back bumper was holding the Jeep up. Somehow a 4-Low and a little gas pulled us right out. The Jeep is completely fine. I am amazed and surprised how well it did bone stock. 






I also finally bought a gun. I saw this at a gun store for really cheap and had to get it. I know it is not the most practical but there is something so sexy about revolvers. Plus it is crazy light and fits in your pocket perfectly.


----------



## exodus (May 15, 2013)

Almost got put on this call. So glad I didn't.

http://www.mydesert.com/article/20130515/NEWS0804/305150008/Woman-killed-children-injured-DHS-crash


----------



## RocketMedic (May 15, 2013)

Chase said:


> I had a fun couples days off work and finally had time to head out to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great choice, Chase. Revolvers are nearly ideal for most realistic personal-defense scenarios, they are simple to operate, hard to jam, can be fired in contact with a threat through clothing, and are pretty instinctive to operate- it's literally "pull the trigger". Ammo-wise, they're pretty affordable in 38 Special, with an extremely diverse variety of loads and near-guaranteed feeding (no worried about hollowpoints jamming). On range days, I find that my 6 rounds makes me shoot more carefully and accurately than 15-round M9s. 

That's not to say that semiautomatics aren't great pistols and a lot of fun, but for CCW, I prefer a small J-frame revolver. For a service pistol, that metric is reversed, but it's not your job to get in gunfights.

The only real failure of revolvers is when they are hit hard or if they're extremely dirty (ie mud). That can cause problems, but it's vanishingly rare in anything you'd be involved in.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 15, 2013)

exodus said:


> Almost got put on this call. So glad I didn't.
> 
> http://www.mydesert.com/proart/2013...dly-tahquitz-median-makeover?pagerestricted=1



Sad call but I would have liked to get that call. Only thing I would not like about that call is more than likely a fire rider. I believe that is all that I should have to say haha.


----------



## Epi-do (May 15, 2013)

exodus said:


> Almost got put on this call. So glad I didn't.
> 
> http://www.mydesert.com/proart/2013...dly-tahquitz-median-makeover?pagerestricted=1



I get sent to a page about redoing the landscape along some of the local streets.  Am I missing something?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 15, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> I get sent to a page about redoing the landscape along some of the local streets.  Am I missing something?



The link was a little messed up. It was supposed to be about an SUV roll over where a mother was called on scene and her 2 kids (ages 2 years and the second one 8 months) were ejected from the vehicle and transported to the hospital with moderate injuries.


----------



## CritterNurse (May 15, 2013)

I am NOT a happy critter tonight. How many times is too many to try to deliver a custom order before you give up and sell it to someone else? 

A month ago, someone placed a custom order with me, and we agreed on a price. At the time, we worked together. The first day I was supposed to deliver it to her, she didn't show up for work. The second day, she was running late, and wasn't able to get to the bank when they were open. The third time, I wasn't working that day, but I was supposed to drop it off at the workplace, but I got a message from her that she was late due to car trouble, and wasn't able to get to the bank. The fourth day I tried to deliver it, was a day we were both going to be at work, but again, she was running late, and didn't make it to the bank, said she'd run out on her lunch break. But she didn't get a lunch break by the time it was time for me to leave, so I left her a note with my phone number, and asked her to call to set up a delivery time and place. I don't hear from her for two weeks, and I don't see her at work, so I sent her a message online asking if she was still interested in  it. She said she was, and that she no longer works for my employer, so we set up a time and place to deliver it, and she's a no-show. I was waiting there for a half hour. I'm getting VERY frustrated with her. 

I know that I will have no trouble selling what she ordered from me, but how long is too long before I declare her a lost cause and sell to someone else?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 15, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> I am NOT a happy critter tonight. How many times is too many to try to deliver a custom order before you give up and sell it to someone else?
> 
> A month ago, someone placed a custom order with me, and we agreed on a price. At the time, we worked together. The first day I was supposed to deliver it to her, she didn't show up for work. The second day, she was running late, and wasn't able to get to the bank when they were open. The third time, I wasn't working that day, but I was supposed to drop it off at the workplace, but I got a message from her that she was late due to car trouble, and wasn't able to get to the bank. The fourth day I tried to deliver it, was a day we were both going to be at work, but again, she was running late, and didn't make it to the bank, said she'd run out on her lunch break. But she didn't get a lunch break by the time it was time for me to leave, so I left her a note with my phone number, and asked her to call to set up a delivery time and place. I don't hear from her for two weeks, and I don't see her at work, so I sent her a message online asking if she was still interested in  it. She said she was, and that she no longer works for my employer, so we set up a time and place to deliver it, and she's a no-show. I was waiting there for a half hour. I'm getting VERY frustrated with her.
> 
> I know that I will have no trouble selling what she ordered from me, but how long is too long before I declare her a lost cause and sell to someone else?



Set up another date to meet up but tell her if she doesn't show up then you will sell it to someone else.


----------



## exodus (May 16, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> I get sent to a page about redoing the landscape along some of the local streets.  Am I missing something?



haha.. Oops.  Fixed it.

http://www.mydesert.com/article/20130515/NEWS0804/305150008/Woman-killed-children-injured-DHS-crash


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 16, 2013)

exodus said:


> haha.. Oops.  Fixed it.
> 
> http://www.mydesert.com/article/20130515/NEWS0804/305150008/Woman-killed-children-injured-DHS-crash



That's a lot better. Didn't know our company started doing landscaping but it wouldn't surprise me hahahaha


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 16, 2013)

Just put a mini bid out... 16 hour Tues-thurs shift, 06-22, 08-00, 10-02...

That's pretty damn tempting.


----------



## chaz90 (May 16, 2013)

What kind of insane scheduling is that? Does no one believe in consistency anymore? If your normal shifts are 12 hours though I'd still switch in a heartbeat. What I wouldn't give for longer shifts...


----------



## Tigger (May 16, 2013)

Robb said:


> Just put a mini bid out... 16 hour Tues-thurs shift, 06-22, 08-00, 10-02...
> 
> That's pretty damn tempting.



Snap that up! Beats 14 hour nights...


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 16, 2013)

That'd be changing from Wednesday-Saturday 1030-2230...

Very tempting. 

Chaz, the start times are staggered so you get 10 hours between shifts.

I've been hearing the 16 hour cars are getting their asses handed to them though. Just as hard as everyone else. 4 medium days or 3 long days...hmmm


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 16, 2013)

Robb said:


> That'd be changing from Wednesday-Saturday 1030-2230...
> 
> Very tempting.
> 
> Chaz, the start times are staggered so you get 10 hours between shifts.



I would jump on that shift


----------



## JPINFV (May 16, 2013)

I thought I've seen just about any stupid blackjack moves... until I saw someone double down on a black jack... against an 8... at a 3:2 table with a $15 minimum. People, that extra $7.50 isn't worth the risk of losing the other $22.50. She litereally turned a $22.50 win into a $30 loss.

The really sad part is this wasn't at the casino that attracts the ghetto crowd either.


----------



## rmabrey (May 16, 2013)

Im bored


----------



## Chimpie (May 16, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Im bored



Give it time. From what I've read over the past few weeks, it's only a matter of a few hours before somebody gets shot.


----------



## Anjel (May 16, 2013)

I'm about to loose my mind. I'm sick and exhausted and the thought of medic being over in 7 weeks makes me want to vomit.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 16, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I'm about to loose my mind. I'm sick and exhausted and the thought of medic being over in 7 weeks makes me want to vomit.



Platitudes anybody? "This too shall pass". "What doesn't kill us makes us stronger". 

Anjel, it really DOES end, just like boot camp or a root canal, and in a year you'll look back and laugh. Honest. All of us have been in your exact same spot.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 16, 2013)

Four of my friends died, the guy who replaced me as a line medic had his leg blown off on Tuesday. IED strike on a foot patrol. Bad day. One of the fatalities was a good kid from Utah who wanted to be a fire-paramedic and was pretty damned smart. 

Screw you, Taliban. Also, it's time to pull every single American and ISAF soldier, civilian and TCN out and let that third-world hellhole fall to the dogs. My friends died so Ahmed and Mohammed can continue to beat their women, train terrorists and generally reenact 1100. Let Iran take them. Let China civilize them. Heck, let the Indians and Pakistanis get real. Because right now, I don't particularly care about that eighth of the world.


----------



## Household6 (May 16, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Four of my friends died, the guy who replaced me as a line medic had his leg blown off on Tuesday. IED strike on a foot patrol. Bad day. One of the fatalities was a good kid from Utah who wanted to be a fire-paramedic and was pretty damned smart.
> 
> Screw you, Taliban. Also, it's time to pull every single American and ISAF soldier, civilian and TCN out and let that third-world hellhole fall to the dogs. My friends died so Ahmed and Mohammed can continue to beat their women, train terrorists and generally reenact 1100. Let Iran take them. Let China civilize them. Heck, let the Indians and Pakistanis get real. Because right now, I don't particularly care about that eighth of the world.



My sincere condolences on your loss.. I hope your right-seat recovers well. You never know what the future holds with amputees, they can become professional downhill skiers, marathon runners.. It seems like some get an overdeveloped sense of stubbornness in their recovery and they decide to conquer the world and achieve greatness.. I wish him the best..


----------



## RocketMedic (May 16, 2013)

Its not mine, its all of ours. Every American lost something.

Hes got bilateral knee-level amputations, amputated R index finger, missing part of thumb.


----------



## chaz90 (May 16, 2013)

So I donated blood today then went to see Star Trek at the movie theater. After I got to the mall parking lot I still had an hour to kill before the movie and felt a bit tired from donating. I figured I'd take a quick nap before the movie, so I leaned my seat back, cracked the windows and fell asleep. I wasn't asleep 10 minutes before I was awakened by Ricky Rescue the Mall Cop pounding away on my window with his flashlight. See, he found me "unconscious" with gauze and Coban on my arm (obviously from drug use) and assumed I needed his services. Apparently if I hadn't woken up quote quickly enough his next step was hitting my window til it broke and dragging me to safety...


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 16, 2013)

Ricky saves the day!


----------



## RocketMedic (May 16, 2013)

Star Trek rocked! Decompression ftw!


----------



## CritterNurse (May 16, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> So I donated blood today then went to see Star Trek at the movie theater. After I got to the mall parking lot I still had an hour to kill before the movie and felt a bit tired from donating. I figured I'd take a quick nap before the movie, so I leaned my seat back, cracked the windows and fell asleep. I wasn't asleep 10 minutes before I was awakened by Ricky Rescue the Mall Cop pounding away on my window with his flashlight. See, he found me "unconscious" with gauze and Coban on my arm (obviously from drug use) and assumed I needed his services. Apparently if I hadn't woken up quote quickly enough his next step was hitting my window til it broke and dragging me to safety...



When I've taken naps in my truck, I lay across the seat, with a small throw pillow under my head. That way, it looks more obvious that I'm asleep on purpose. Yes, I keep a throw-pillow in my truck. Sometimes even a blanket.


----------



## 9D4 (May 16, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> When I've taken naps in my truck, I lay across the seat, with a small throw pillow under my head. That way, it looks more obvious that I'm asleep on purpose. Yes, I keep a throw-pillow in my truck. Sometimes even a blanket.


I keep the same stuff, lol. Have a pretty nice bed when it's all set up in my bed, haha.
Another note, officially done with high school classes ^_^ so very excited. Graduation is next week, tomorrow's rehearsal


----------



## Tigger (May 16, 2013)

I don't know what to do.

I got a job offer from a private company in south Denver that has an ok reputation. They also have a 911 contract south of Colorado Springs (where I live). I have to start in Denver fulltime doing transfers until something opens. I am not sure if I should be happy to have an offer or wait for something that does not include a 60 mile one way commute to sit in the ambulance all day in an unfamiliar city. 

Hospitals where I live won't be hiring for six weeks. There is an IFT operation in the area that might be hiring, but who knows. A coworker also told me she quit after being asked to lie on her PCR, though allegedly things have changed since then.

What would you do? If you read a job app where someone only worked for 2-3 months and then quit because of the commute, how would you view that?

I have a 30 hour week gig now so I am not totally screwed but I need to start saving money. I am hoping to move to the mountains in November to be a ski patroller.


----------



## Jim37F (May 17, 2013)

What. The. Ever. Holy. F^#*??!

I'm an Army Reservist, and I just got a phone call from one of my soldiers asking me if I was going to be at drill today. In San Diego. I'm in LA. 125 miles away. Planning on going into my normal 11 hr shift later today. You see the official Department of the Army letterheaded paper with all our scheduled drill dates (a very important piece of paper, it's the one I turned a copy into my scheduler so she knows which days i need off and so forth) says drill is a full two weeks away. Now last month, drill did have to be rescheduled and that was an involved affair what with multiple emails and phone calls and an official memo from our commander to our employers informing them of the fact. Nothing this time. Schedule says drill is two weeks away, yet they're apparently in formation time now wondering where the hell I am. And my Sergeants already don't like me a whole lot. Great. FML.


----------



## 1979nd (May 17, 2013)

Bay area California,  to Oklahoma Tulsa bound, God damit I hope I'm doing the right thing. ..blaaaashhhhhhh


----------



## JPINFV (May 17, 2013)

First audition rotation set up for June to July... just south of Chicago. I'm not sure if I should be happy or be all FML.


----------



## Anjel (May 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> First audition rotation set up for June to July... just south of Chicago. I'm not sure if I should be happy or be all FML.



Audition rotation?


----------



## JPINFV (May 17, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Audition rotation?




4th year medical students do away rotations at residency programs they're interested in (I'm not being picky... if there's an EM rotation, I'm interested) so that they can get to know the program better... and the program can get to know them better. Unfortunately, there's a very short window for these due to how the system is set up. It's like doing a ride along with an EMS agency you want to get hired at.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 17, 2013)

1979nd said:


> Bay area California,  to Oklahoma Tulsa bound, God damit I hope I'm doing the right thing. ..blaaaashhhhhhh



We are the Borg. Lower your shields and prepare to be assimilated. Your biological and technological distinctiveness will be added to our own. Resistance is futile.


----------



## Jim37F (May 17, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> What. The. Ever. Holy. F^#*??!
> 
> I'm an Army Reservist, and I just got a phone call from one of my soldiers asking me if I was going to be at drill today. In San Diego. I'm in LA. 125 miles away. Planning on going into my normal 11 hr shift later today. You see the official Department of the Army letterheaded paper with all our scheduled drill dates (a very important piece of paper, it's the one I turned a copy into my scheduler so she knows which days i need off and so forth) says drill is a full two weeks away. Now last month, drill did have to be rescheduled and that was an involved affair what with multiple emails and phone calls and an official memo from our commander to our employers informing them of the fact. Nothing this time. Schedule says drill is two weeks away, yet they're apparently in formation time now wondering where the hell I am. And my Sergeants already don't like me a whole lot. Great. FML.



Ok so when the Sgt called me at 0700 this morning I was dead asleep (having worked 21 of the last 48 hours with a body clock used to going to bed at 0300), and slightly panicked over the news that I've missed a drill I had absolutely no idea was today, I said something along the lines of ":censored::censored::censored::censored:, I have to work today too (until 0200)". 

After this initial phone convo, this Sgt took it to mean I wasn't going to come into drill at all this weekend and promptly informed our chain of command of this. So a few hours later when I'm a little more awake and a little more calm I call her back saying "yeah, I'll call off work today, and be down for drill Sat and Sun". 

Apparently that's a problem now with the chain of command tracking I won't be there so she has to go talk to them and apparently ask permission to let me come in for the remainder two of our three day drill -_-


----------



## Achilles (May 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> First audition rotation set up for June to July... just south of Chicago. I'm not sure if I should be happy or be all FML.



You should be happy, Chicago has good pizza.


----------



## JPINFV (May 17, 2013)

Achilles said:


> You should be happy, Chicago has good pizza.




Yea... but it snows there during the winter.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 17, 2013)

Water rescue class done. I am a Swiftwater Rescue Technician. And I am beat. Spending all day on the water, many multiple days in a row will wear you out


----------



## Household6 (May 17, 2013)

I made Arnold Palmers today with lime because I didn't have any lemons... NOT THE SAME.. Tastes really funny..

But the good news, my personal MD put a preauthorization request to my insurance company to recommend me for a shingles vaccine.. Keep your fingers crossed for me that Blue Cross approves. I get shingles about every 6 months for the last two years..


----------



## JPINFV (May 17, 2013)

Household6 said:


> I made Arnold Palmers today with lime because I didn't have any lemons... NOT THE SAME.. Tastes really funny..
> 
> But the good news, my personal MD put a preauthorization request to my insurance company to recommend me for a shingles vaccine.. Keep your fingers crossed for me that Blue Cross approves. I get shingles about every 6 months for the last two years..




So in a couple of years you'd have enough shingles for a new roof?


----------



## Achilles (May 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> So in a couple of years you'd have enough shingles for a new roof?


----------



## JPINFV (May 17, 2013)

Achilles said:


>




True story: I blame my father for my sense of humor. I think it's genetic.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 17, 2013)

The question of the day is:

How does my EMT partner make a bigger mess in the back of the ambulance with less tools than I do while I'm paramedic-ing back there with all the toys?


----------



## exodus (May 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> The question of the day is:
> 
> How does my EMT partner make a bigger mess in the back of the ambulance with less tools than I do while I'm paramedic-ing back there with all the toys?



Because he's doing the same thing as a doctor, but at 70 mph... Right?


----------



## Aidey (May 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> The question of the day is:
> 
> How does my EMT partner make a bigger mess in the back of the ambulance with less tools than I do while I'm paramedic-ing back there with all the toys?



Revenge.


----------



## Epi-do (May 17, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Water rescue class done. I am a Swiftwater Rescue Technician. And I am beat. Spending all day on the water, many multiple days in a row will wear you out



But it's such a fun class!!  I loved it when I took my swiftwater class.


----------



## JPINFV (May 17, 2013)

exodus said:


> Because he's doing the same thing as a doctor, but at 70 mph... Right?


----------



## chaz90 (May 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> The question of the day is:
> 
> How does my EMT partner make a bigger mess in the back of the ambulance with less tools than I do while I'm paramedic-ing back there with all the toys?



IV trash can go a long way...

Combine that with poor technique tamponading, and it can look like there were several large scale massacres in the back of the ambulance.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> IV trash can go a long way...
> 
> Combine that with poor technique tamponading, and it can look like there were several large scale massacres in the back of the ambulance.



I'll admit to bleeding a few patients.  I mean, hey... They use to use leeches.


----------



## Household6 (May 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> So in a couple of years you'd have enough shingles for a new roof?


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 17, 2013)

Aidey said:


> Revenge.


Probably :lol:

I try to clean while I go but sometimes there's nothing you can do.


----------



## chaz90 (May 17, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I'll admit to bleeding a few patients.  I mean, hey... They use to use leeches.



Perhaps you just run into a lot of patients with hemochromatosis. Might as well start the treatment in the field right?


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 17, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Perhaps you just run into a lot of patients with hemochromatosis. Might as well start the treatment in the field right?



I see what you did there :rofl:


----------



## Medic Tim (May 17, 2013)

Finally on my way to the airport after a long 27 days in the clinic. 

2 weeks off then Flying back to the clinic for my regular 2 week rotation .


----------



## Achilles (May 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> True story: I blame my father for my sense of humor. I think it's genetic.



Hey I get mine from my grandfather, the only problem is some people don't get my humor. Why just the other day, I saw FFemt climbing a glass wall to see what was on the other side. ^_^


----------



## JPINFV (May 17, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Why just the other day, I saw FFemt climbing a glass wall to see what was on the other side. ^_^



He's as lost as a Jew in purgatory.

/Jews don't believe in purgatory
//See how lost he is?
///Hate that joke because 99% of the people don't get it.
//SLASHIES!


----------



## RocketMedic (May 17, 2013)

First day back, feels so good! A few pickup shifts, then 1245-0045 Thursday-Sunday. Aww yeah!


I have grown up a lot. Kool Aid Kool Aid Starcare!


----------



## RocketMedic (May 17, 2013)

1979nd said:


> Bay area California,  to Oklahoma Tulsa bound, God damit I hope I'm doing the right thing. ..blaaaashhhhhhh



Are they putting you up?


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 17, 2013)

Working hard!! Or hardly working...


----------



## chaz90 (May 17, 2013)

I've slept on an ambulance bench seat more times than I can count. Not too shabby really


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2013)

I find its easier than getting orders for labatelol.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 17, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I've slept on an ambulance bench seat more times than I can count. Not too shabby really



I never slept on an ambulance bench seat until I got deployed for Sandy. 1 person on the gurney, 1 person on the bench, 1 person on each of the seats up front. Actually wasn't too bad.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 17, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I've slept on an ambulance bench seat more times than I can count. Not too shabby really



Agreed.

I toss my Thomas Pack against the back cabinet, fold the shoulder straps around so thy aren't in the way then add a pillow in front of that. Makes for a golden reclined position to iPad it up.


----------



## chaz90 (May 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I toss my Thomas Pack against the back cabinet, fold the shoulder straps around so thy aren't in the way then add a pillow in front of that. Makes for a golden reclined position to iPad it up.



I've been known to use an extra large vacuum splint to create a makeshift cocoon that I couldn't roll off in my sleep. With certain snoring partners, the only other alternative would have been to hogtie them and strap on the CPAP.


----------



## rmabrey (May 17, 2013)

You guys have time to sleep! 

Between runs and SSM im lucky to get time to eat


ETA: I slept for 2 hours on the bench seat while riding as a student the other night. Go figure.


----------



## chaz90 (May 17, 2013)

I simply refuse to let calls interfere with my beauty rest. Gotta keep your priorities straight!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2013)

Ahh yes. The days of SSM. I remember them fondly. Contorting my legs under the dash of the ford vanbulance... Getting out of the truck, all hunched over like a question mark with feet. 

That sucks. 

By the way, I'm laying in my bunk, in the station, with the fan on... Oh, and we had pulled pork and steamed shrimp for dinner tonight at a fire house fund raiser. 

Yawn. Life is rough. 

Remember, every time an SSM paramedic has to move posts, God kills a kitten.


----------



## rmabrey (May 17, 2013)

Hopefully ill get my medic in october so at least ill be in the passenger seat for post moves. 

Even better, I hope to be at a 911 only county service with beds and better insurance for the minion arriving around the same time.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 18, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Remember, every time an SSM paramedic has to move posts, God kills a kitten.



I've been part of a lot of deaths of kittens then :lol:

rmabrey - I usually don't have time. Average 10-12 calls in a 12. The spatch has been pretty nice to me lately after their issues they had last week.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 18, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Ahh yes. The days of SSM. I remember them fondly. Contorting my legs under the dash of the ford vanbulance... Getting out of the truck, all hunched over like a question mark with feet.



I laughed at the visual. Way harder than I should have


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 18, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Ahh yes. The days of SSM. I remember them fondly. Contorting my legs under the dash of the ford vanbulance... Getting out of the truck, all hunched over like a question mark with feet.
> 
> That sucks.
> 
> ...



SSM posting isn't too bad when your only 5'6". I can easily get comfortable in the good ole' ford vanbulances.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 18, 2013)

Got a positive shoutout from the ops manager for coming up early.


----------



## Hunter (May 18, 2013)

First day with my FTO at new service tomorrow... nervous...

Into of it all I can't find my own monitor to bring with me, any suggestions?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 18, 2013)

Hunter said:


> First day with my FTO at new service tomorrow... nervous...
> 
> Into of it all I can't find my own monitor to bring with me, any suggestions?



You have to bring a monitor?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 18, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> You have to bring a monitor?



I think on my first day I brought bagels...


----------



## Hunter (May 18, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> You have to bring a monitor?



No but I wanna be ready! (Being sarcastic) Trying to defuse the nervousness o.o


----------



## Achilles (May 18, 2013)

Vicodin has some weird side affects,  fortunately I've been able to sleep through most of them. But I've had some WEIRD dreams. :wacko:


----------



## Anjel (May 18, 2013)

Amazing


----------



## JPINFV (May 18, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Amazing
> 
> View attachment 1514


----------



## Aprz (May 18, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Remember, every time an SSM paramedic has to move posts, God kills a kitten.


I really laughed out loud when I read that. :rofl:


----------



## RocketMedic (May 18, 2013)

Today, I reversed advanced COPD with timely BiPAP and Albuterol/Atrovent, fluid-resuscitated a dude who dehydrated himself and popped three nitros simultaneously, nailed a stroke off of hypertension and progressively worsening facial droop, then turned around to pick up and pace a symptomatic bradycardic 3rd degree new-onset heart block and paced him back from the bottom of the drain. 3rd degree, bradyd to 20 from 60, paced + fluid, developed a hideous bundle-branch block with intermittent bouts of asystole without pacing in ER. Doc used my 4-lead to diagnose, cath lab from our encounter in 36 minutes. 
62 yo M syncopal after working out, extensive cardiac history, no chest pain or SHOB, initially reluctant to allow assessment. Turned into a CTD moment. Warm, pale, very diaphoretic, weak and "I feel faint". 

First pace ever, I feel awesome!


----------



## chaz90 (May 18, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Today, I reversed advanced COPD with timely BiPAP and Albuterol/Atrovent, fluid-resuscitated a dude who dehydrated himself and popped three nitros simultaneously, nailed a stroke off of hypertension and progressively worsening facial droop, then turned around to pick up and pace a symptomatic bradycardic 3rd degree new-onset heart block and paced him back from the bottom of the drain. 3rd degree, bradyd to 20 from 60, paced + fluid, developed a hideous bundle-branch block with intermittent bouts of asystole without pacing in ER. Doc used my 4-lead to diagnose, cath lab from our encounter in 36 minutes.
> 62 yo M syncopal after working out, extensive cardiac history, no chest pain or SHOB, initially reluctant to allow assessment. Turned into a CTD moment. Warm, pale, very diaphoretic, weak and "I feel faint".
> 
> First pace ever, I feel awesome!



What an awesome day! Hopefully the EMS gods don't use that as karma against you and send you GI bleeds for the next few weeks. Don't worry, I'm knocking on wood as I type this.


----------



## Anjel (May 18, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Today, I reversed advanced COPD with timely BiPAP and Albuterol/Atrovent, fluid-resuscitated a dude who dehydrated himself and popped three nitros simultaneously, nailed a stroke off of hypertension and progressively worsening facial droop, then turned around to pick up and pace a symptomatic bradycardic 3rd degree new-onset heart block and paced him back from the bottom of the drain. 3rd degree, bradyd to 20 from 60, paced + fluid, developed a hideous bundle-branch block with intermittent bouts of asystole without pacing in ER. Doc used my 4-lead to diagnose, cath lab from our encounter in 36 minutes.
> 62 yo M syncopal after working out, extensive cardiac history, no chest pain or SHOB, initially reluctant to allow assessment. Turned into a CTD moment. Warm, pale, very diaphoretic, weak and "I feel faint".
> 
> First pace ever, I feel awesome!



No one likes a show off. 

Haha kidding. Good on you! You kicked some major *** today.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 18, 2013)

You know it was a long day when you had to have not one but TWO med restocks and the only 3cc and 1cc syringes left on the box are in my first out bag....

I quit, white towel, no more. I don't think I've ever given that many medications in one day in my life. No skills beyond IVs...just lots of damn meds. 

Trade me rocket!


----------



## shfd739 (May 19, 2013)

Robb said:


> You know it was a long day when you had to have not one but TWO med restocks and the only 3cc and 1cc syringes left on the box are in my first out bag....
> 
> I quit, white towel, no more. I don't think I've ever given that many medications in one day in my life. No skills beyond IVs...just lots of damn meds.
> 
> Trade me rocket!



I just keep using up all my vent circuits and pump sets on CCT calls. Which is cool with me. Y'all can have that 911 stuff.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 19, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> I just keep using up all my vent circuits and pump sets on CCT calls. Which is cool with me. Y'all can have that 911 stuff.



Gee thanks!

So I'm sleepy and my partner is chattering. Like nonstop jibberish. I'm trying to be patient but I haven't had my coffee yet....you stay quiet radio!


----------



## exodus (May 19, 2013)

Shhhhhhh.


----------



## MissK (May 19, 2013)

It is such a scary feeling hearing your coworkers scream on the radio their unit was just in a rollover. Luckily they aren't injured too badly. The truck.. that's another story.


----------



## Wheel (May 19, 2013)

MissK said:


> It is such a scary feeling hearing your coworkers scream on the radio their unit was just in a rollover. Luckily they aren't injured too badly. The truck.. that's another story.



Wow, glad everyone is ok though


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 19, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Wow, glad everyone is ok though



Seconded.

Thoughts are with the family of the 23 year old Phoenix FF that died in the line of duty last night. I can't even imagine what the crew that was on scene is going through right now. Such a tragic accident.

Also R.I.P. to the Phoenix PD officer that died in the line of duty in a separate incident this morning. 

Sad day for Phoenix and first responders all over the world :-( makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 19, 2013)

Special event "OKC Gay Pride Parade and Street Festival": 30,000 people drinking and making merriment in 95-degree 70% humidity, and Im the only straight guy on the detail. Hilarious people-watching though, lol.

Seriously, Republican conservatives of OK, give it up already. The gays are as American as anyone else. Theres a few protestors I fully expect to get their asses kicked later.

Edit: A flock of nurses have obtained trauma shears and are cutting pants down. Very friendly folks I work with every day. Why shouldn't they be allowed to be married?


----------



## VFlutter (May 19, 2013)

Neurologist: *Angry voice* "Why didn't you call a code stroke on this patient you just consulted!!!"
Me: "Uhh he had a stroke in 2011....So his last know normal is probably outside the treatment window"
Neuro: "Oh....I will come see him in the morning then"


----------



## chaz90 (May 19, 2013)

Today we're playing a game of "let's see if we can have every patient disposition except for ALS transport." One DOA, one PD transport, one BLS release, and one refusal so far. I'm also kinda bummed that our ride along today didn't show up. I actually like having riders.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 19, 2013)

Pride parade coverage...in EMSA 369. Who says supervisors dont have humor?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 19, 2013)

At least it wasn't unit 469. 

Had one of those days today… I could not start an IV to save my life.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 19, 2013)

Lol all that tornado madness just tore REACTs entire service area apart.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 19, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> At least it wasn't unit 469.
> 
> Had one of those days today… I could not start an IV to save my life.



Ugh had one of those can't get an IV to save my life shifts last week. I was the King of 22s to be able to actually get anything to thread


----------



## Household6 (May 19, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Special event "OKC Gay Pride Parade and Street Festival": 30,000 people drinking and making merriment in 95-degree 70% humidity, and Im the only straight guy on the detail. Hilarious people-watching though, lol.
> 
> Seriously, Republican conservatives of OK, give it up already. The gays are as American as anyone else. Theres a few protestors I fully expect to get their asses kicked later.
> 
> Edit: A flock of nurses have obtained trauma shears and are cutting pants down. Very friendly folks I work with every day. Why shouldn't they be allowed to be married?



Why? Because most Queens look better in a gown than I do. And they certainly do their makeup better.


----------



## Household6 (May 19, 2013)

Oh stars, UMBRELLA-GATE. All over FB and Huffington for the last four days. 

Sometimes, Marines and Soldiers hold umbrellas. For the President. Sometimes they might even help him open jars. It's the end of the world.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 20, 2013)

EMS week is coming up. Prepare yourselves for all the EMT/Medic memes and the always famous "what do you do for a living? ooh well I keep people from dying" posts on facebook.


----------



## Wheel (May 20, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> EMS week is coming up. Prepare yourselves for all the EMT/Medic memes and the always famous "what do you do for a living? ooh well I keep people from dying" posts on facebook.



Looking forward to it


----------



## shfd739 (May 20, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Looking forward to it



Yep. 

I may lose some friends over the comments ill be posting lol. I can't wait. 

And im off for the next week so I don't have to deal with the annoying stuff at work.


----------



## JPINFV (May 20, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> EMS week is coming up. Prepare yourselves for all the EMT/Medic memes and the always famous "what do you do for a living? ooh well I keep people from dying" posts on facebook.


----------



## JPINFV (May 20, 2013)

Household6 said:


> Oh stars, UMBRELLA-GATE. All over FB and Huffington for the last four days.
> 
> Sometimes, Marines and Soldiers hold umbrellas. For the President. Sometimes they might even help him open jars. It's the end of the world.


You mean a subordinate soldier might be assigned to do things for a commanding officer? Like, in this case, the commander in chief? What's next... outrage that the President's children gets a special protection detail?


What I'm really looking forward to is the IRS-Gate derp. However, I do agree that if Obama had any idea that that shenanigans was going on that impeachment is justified.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 20, 2013)

JPINFV said:


>



And JP goes above his call of duty by making a meme about all the memes about EMS week 

Memeception?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 20, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> You mean a subordinate soldier might be assigned to do things for a commanding officer? Like, in this case, the commander in chief? What's next... outrage that the President's children gets a special protection detail?
> 
> 
> What I'm really looking forward to is the IRS-Gate derp. However, I do agree that if Obama had any idea that that shenanigans was going on that impeachment is justified.



What is your sister posting on FB about all of this? :rofl:


----------



## Household6 (May 20, 2013)

Know what? You guys can stuff it in your ear. EMS week means that I get (have) to stand up and be recognized at church on Sunday, and then the Deacons give me and the other EMS personnel King sized Snickers as a gift. KING SIZE SNICKERS.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 20, 2013)

Random drug test. After all this coffee I may be screwed. 

"Sir, you've tested positive for hazelnut coffee-mate".


----------



## Tigger (May 20, 2013)

It's a day off, 710 and I am awake. And wearing a tie. Must be time to finally walk and get my diploma!


----------



## JPINFV (May 20, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Random drug test.



Happy EMS Week!


----------



## abckidsmom (May 20, 2013)

"Ma'am, have you ever been on CPAP?"

"What's that?"

"That mask with the wind in your face."

"Give. Me. That. Mask."

/gonnabeallfixedinaminute


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 20, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Happy EMS Week!



As an EMS week special, I got a breathalyzer test too.  go me.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 20, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> As an EMS week special, I got a breathalyzer test too.  go me.



What did you do, wreck the truck?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 20, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> What did you do, wreck the truck?



Nope. Just drew the short straw today. 

I worked as a medic at a water park, and I was frequently selected for the "random" drug test, along with the food service manager, aquatic services manager and a few others. While waiting in line to pee, I remerked one day, 'Its kinda funny how they keep testing us, isn't it?" One of the other guys said, "If we tested the ride ops, we'd never be able to open the park."

True story.


----------



## Anjel (May 20, 2013)




----------



## RocketMedic (May 20, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> "Ma'am, have you ever been on CPAP?"
> 
> "What's that?"
> 
> ...



Everyones favorite tool lol.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 20, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Nope. Just drew the short straw today.
> 
> I worked as a medic at a water park, and I was frequently selected for the "random" drug test, along with the food service manager, aquatic services manager and a few others. While waiting in line to pee, I remerked one day, 'Its kinda funny how they keep testing us, isn't it?" One of the other guys said, "If we tested the ride ops, we'd never be able to open the park."
> 
> True story.



III Corps requires 500% urinalysis testing every quarter, the easiest way to get it us test every day for a week straight.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 20, 2013)

Day shift is awesome, off today, ot 0700-1900 tomorrow in Yukon, then 4.5 hours 0900 to 1330 at a kid's fair with OT and a $20/hr bonus for $43.04/hour...Im ok with that.


----------



## chaz90 (May 20, 2013)

Well I'm excited. At our monthly con-ed meeting we were just told that we're going to continuous compression CPR, effective immediately. We're doing some bizarre thing where we're supposed to ventilate with a BVM during compressions rather than passive oxygenation with a NRB, but it's still definitely a step in the right direction. The only strange thing is they only mentioned it at this last con-ed for only one of the four shifts and the others will hear about it after the summer is over. Progress is progress though!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 20, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Well I'm excited. At our monthly con-ed meeting we were just told that we're going to continuous compression CPR, effective immediately. We're doing some bizarre thing where we're supposed to ventilate with a BVM during compressions rather than passive oxygenation with a NRB, but it's still definitely a step in the right direction. The only strange thing is they only mentioned it at this last con-ed for only one of the four shifts and the others will hear about it after the summer is over. Progress is progress though!



About time. We've got a "pit crew" training plan for the BLS people put together, but politics are slowing the roll.


----------



## rmabrey (May 20, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Well I'm excited. At our monthly con-ed meeting we were just told that we're going to continuous compression CPR, effective immediately. We're doing some bizarre thing where we're supposed to ventilate with a BVM during compressions rather than passive oxygenation with a NRB, but it's still definitely a step in the right direction. The only strange thing is they only mentioned it at this last con-ed for only one of the four shifts and the others will hear about it after the summer is over. Progress is progress though!



We should be pulling epi out of the protocol next month. Still pushing Vaso.

ETA: almost forgot the truly exciting part........backboards for spinal imobilization will be no more!!!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 20, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> We should be pulling epi out of the protocol next month. Still pushing Vaso.
> 
> ETA: almost forgot the truly exciting part........backboards for spinal imobilization will be no more!!!!



And where is this magic place?


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 20, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> And where is this magic place?



We have a protocol to use basic instead of Epi. It's 40 IU IV/IO or 80 IU ETT q20.

Catch is that we only have vasopressin if we run out of Epi 

Who's got two thumbs up and is getting the bottom half of their sleeve started today? This guy.


----------



## rmabrey (May 20, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> And where is this magic place?



The big bad private in southern Indiana


----------



## VFlutter (May 20, 2013)

Anjel said:


> View attachment 1515



That makes me want to kick a puppy


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 20, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> The big bad private in southern Indiana



Sounds good. 

we're getting closer to this:


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 20, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> we're getting closer to this:



I like it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 20, 2013)

Officially have to wear one of those single arm golf sleeves to work every day. Everyone keeps telling me I'm gonna have a heat stroke but these are designed to wick sweat away and keep you cool...plus I want my investment to stay pretty for a long while so it's better to keep it out of the sun anyways.

Can't wait till the color goes into this bad boy and she blends the old stuff with the new stuff so there isn't a gap anymore. It's gonna be sweet!


----------



## Tigger (May 21, 2013)

At'll do.


----------



## VFlutter (May 21, 2013)

My patient has a Nori/Amitriptyline level of 575 and is on enough narcotics to kill a baby Rhino. Approximately 315mg equivalents of Methadone per day. To quote the pain management consult a ":censored::censored::censored::censored: ton". It's going to be a fun night.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 21, 2013)

Busy night.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 21, 2013)

Went for a consult for my first tat today. I go back to get it Wednesday. To say I'm excited is an understatement.


----------



## Household6 (May 21, 2013)

My darling pullets are starting to fly out of their pen.. Yea, they live in the dining room, the dog gets terribly concerned when they perch on the ledge.. She doesn't show aggression towards them, just some serious curiosity.


----------



## GlobalEmergencyVehicles (May 21, 2013)

haha Cute


----------



## Achilles (May 21, 2013)

Apparently if you text to the Red Cross it is just like sending a ten dollar bill in the mail to Oklahoma.


----------



## GlobalEmergencyVehicles (May 21, 2013)

agree on the second part and ill be text red cross then


----------



## Aidey (May 21, 2013)

Yeah...for the record. 



> Advertising Services
> For the purposes of this forum, advertising is defined as promoting  ANY product/website/forum/service/blog/etc... that is not directly part  of EMTLife.com. Advertising in any way is restricted until you have 10  non-advertising related posts. This gives our participants a chance to  get to know you first.
> We do not allow participants to post threads in the general forum or  send private messages or emails to users here that advertise or solicit  any products or services. Explicit advertising in usernames, signatures,  avatars and profile photos is also prohibited. All advertising must be  placed in the appropriate forums.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 21, 2013)

Is it bad that I'm already planning my second sleeve?


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 21, 2013)

Household6 said:


> My darling pullets are starting to fly out of their pen.. Yea, they live in the dining room, the dog gets terribly concerned when they perch on the ledge.. She doesn't show aggression towards them, just some serious curiosity.



Am I the only one that believes the dog is thinking, "Chicken nuggets for lunch!"?


----------



## Aidey (May 21, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Am I the only one that believes the dog is thinking, "Chicken nuggets for lunch!"?



"Fast, free delivery"


----------



## abckidsmom (May 21, 2013)

Tigger said:


> At'll do.



Congratulations! (I assume.)


----------



## abckidsmom (May 21, 2013)

1.5 mile long driveway. 7 feet across.


----------



## EMDispatch (May 21, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> 1.5 mile long driveway. 7 feet across.



Reminds me of a lot of calls we get... "go back the dirt road 3 miles, hang a left at the stream where Billy Bob fell in 3 summers ago, past the green house, right at the Smiths house, and we're in the fourth trailer behind the second house, but you have to use the driveway between the 5th and 6th house."


----------



## abckidsmom (May 21, 2013)

EMDispatch said:


> Reminds me of a lot of calls we get... "go back the dirt road 3 miles, hang a left at the stream where Billy Bob fell in 3 summers ago, past the green house, right at the Smiths house, and we're in the fourth trailer behind the second house, but you have to use the driveway between the 5th and 6th house."



Story of my life. Everything is addressed now, so we look at the satellite view on google maps to see exactly where the house is. Very few places aren't covered. The key is to pull it up before you leave the main road so you have cell service.


----------



## Tigger (May 21, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> Congratulations! (I assume.)



Thank you thank you! Was happy to finally get my diploma after a couple months of waiting and to celebrate with the family!

Our area is super rural too but last year like you everything finally got an address. I lookup everything on google earth before we get in the truck so at least I have a general idea of where we are going. Our map books are accurate but take forever to actually use.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 21, 2013)

I love that. Dispatch will say something like, "are you familiar with the Johnson residence?"

I usually just reply with, "seriously?"


----------



## Aidey (May 21, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> Story of my life. Everything is addressed now, so we look at the satellite view on google maps to see exactly where the house is. Very few places aren't covered. The key is to pull it up before you leave the main road so you have cell service.




The house I grew up in didn't get a street address until I was 22. It was not unusual to dispatch locations based on a road name and the last name of the family. What is bad is that generally that was all you needed to find a place! Even with the street addresses in place I've still heard dispatch give a family name for the house. We would also get instructions like "turn left at the big tree, 3rd house on the right. Green roof, red truck."


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 21, 2013)

Aidey said:


> The house I grew up in didn't get a street address until I was 22. It was not unusual to dispatch locations based on a road name and the last name of the family. What is bad is that generally that was all you needed to find a place! Even with the street addresses in place I've still heard dispatch give a family name for the house. We would also get instructions like "turn left at the big tree, 3rd house on the right. Green roof, red truck."



We still get instructions like that - even worse, the callers are usually speaking Spanish when they call in to our comm center.


----------



## EMDispatch (May 21, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I love that. Dispatch will say something like, "are you familiar with the Johnson residence?"
> 
> I usually just reply with, "seriously?"



People in the extremely remote parts of our county are notorious for  giving the names of families that used to live at an address... Especially unpleasant for us new transplants that have no clue. Our maps get updated, and everything has a 911 address, but it will still be 6 miles off the road behind 6 different properties


----------



## 9D4 (May 22, 2013)

Officially graduated from high school 
Now, on to getting that ED tech job! hahaha


----------



## abckidsmom (May 22, 2013)

31 yom, sudden onset cp, 100% occlusion LAD, 14 min door to balloon. 

And I was feeling whiny about going for a 31 yo with chest pain after bedtime.


----------



## chaz90 (May 22, 2013)

I just saved myself from certain disaster. The Minitor base speaker/charger is right by my bunk (and head) at this station. It's always kept on minimum volume since that's already plenty loud to wake us up. Someone on the previous shift figured it'd be funny to max it out before they left though, which would have had me startled awake and crazy in a few hours. Fortunately, I checked it before I went to bed. D-Shift=1, A-Shift=0.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 22, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I just saved myself from certain disaster. The Minitor base speaker/charger is right by my bunk (and head) at this station. It's always kept on minimum volume since that's already plenty loud to wake us up. Someone on the previous shift figured it'd be funny to max it out before they left though, which would have had me startled awake and crazy in a few hours. Fortunately, I checked it before I went to bed. D-Shift=1, A-Shift=0.



I put that kind of behavior down as a safety thing- like blowing the air horn when someone's right in front of the truck. That's the kind of stuff that makes you just wake up in vtach.


----------



## shfd739 (May 22, 2013)

Spent the first 2 days of my 7 days off at the river. 

Really considering going back for day 3 today and taking my water loving choco lab along.


----------



## JPINFV (May 22, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> We still get instructions like that - even worse, the callers are usually speaking Spanish when they call in to our comm center.



No habla Espanol?


----------



## JPINFV (May 22, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> Story of my life. Everything is addressed now, so we look at the satellite view on google maps to see exactly where the house is. Very few places aren't covered. The key is to pull it up before you leave the main road so you have cell service.




You just need a Tom Tom!


----------



## Tigger (May 22, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I just saved myself from certain disaster. The Minitor base speaker/charger is right by my bunk (and head) at this station. It's always kept on minimum volume since that's already plenty loud to wake us up. Someone on the previous shift figured it'd be funny to max it out before they left though, which would have had me startled awake and crazy in a few hours. Fortunately, I checked it before I went to bed. D-Shift=1, A-Shift=0.



I'm a heavy sleeper usually so when I first started 24s I was worried about missing the tones in the overhead speakers. I put a portable next to my bed and foolishly turned it up all the way. My first overnight call had me shaking so much I could barely get dressed much less put the keys in the ignition.


----------



## rmabrey (May 22, 2013)

Waiting for a late run.........80 minutes left


----------



## Wheel (May 22, 2013)

Half way through a 48. Luckily I got a decent amount of sleep least night. Hopefully I can finish it off with a smooth day today.


----------



## Tigger (May 22, 2013)

Woke up to a phone call from the supe asking me to cover tonight. Instinctively said yes, and then remembered my car's check engine light is on and is running quite rough. Time to find a shop with a loaner, quick.


----------



## TraumaQueen09 (May 22, 2013)

*Yay*

This weekend Arrested Development is being released on Netflix.

Something about Tigger made me think of that.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 22, 2013)

16 hour OT shift...not sure why I agreed to this. Usually they treat us nice but we've been central since we started...gonna be a long day of SSM.


----------



## chaz90 (May 22, 2013)

We got an offer e-mailed to us to work at the Firefly music festival in Dover, but it turns out I'm already working my regular shift. Bummer...


----------



## JPINFV (May 22, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> We got an offer e-mailed to us to work at the Firefly music festival in Dover, but it turns out I'm already working my regular shift. Bummer...


 

Firefly? Do they aim to misbehave.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 22, 2013)

Pics from the Moore area staging post at Chilis.

well, i guess not from the tablet.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 22, 2013)

8 hours in and only one call on this fantastic 16 hour SSM shift.

Gag me. So boring.


----------



## STXmedic (May 22, 2013)

Robb said:


> Gag me. So boring.



What you and Nate do on your off time is none of our business... h34r:


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 22, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Firefly? Do they aim to misbehave.



Apparently. Last year was pretty good, I was told.

And, they've filled all the PT positions for this year. <_<


----------



## RocketMedic (May 22, 2013)

Snagged a copy of the incident management plan for posterity. Still loads of people coming in. Enid, OK has like 20 officers here.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 22, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> What you and Nate do on your off time is none of our business... h34r:



Bahahaha.

I love how poor fast gets dragged into our shenanigans even when he's barely active anymore.


----------



## chaz90 (May 23, 2013)

It's been a frustrating night. Keep in mind, this is my second to last shift in the new employee FTO process. I'm occupying a regular seat on the truck now, but my FTO has me running every call as if I'm a single medic as he hangs in the background and supervises (perfectly understandable). 

We went on an "unconscious subject" that turned out to be a 79 YOM found on the ground behind his house by his neighbors. This was around 2100 and the last time anyone saw him was early afternoon. At this point, the patient was exhibiting clear, textbook signs of a stroke. Left sided neglect, left sided hemiplegia, pupillary changes, slurred speech, and hypertension. The man lived alone, so this was really (to me) a fairly clear cut case of a stroke patient that was outside the window for a stroke alert.  

The patient was slow to respond to most questions and was confused about what was happening, but nothing that led me to believe everything he said was to be discredited. He was able to tell me his first name and where he was, and denied pain when I palpated his cervical spine and head. If anything, this was a ground level fall onto soft dirt. As I went to help him up and lift him to the stretcher, my FTO asked if I was certain I could clear his C-spine. I was perfectly comfortable not backboarding this guy, especially since he did have some secretions that needed to be suctioned and I didn't want him supine during transport.

After the call was over, I got a long lecture about how I failed to meet the standard of care my service expects on that call and it would be graded unsatisfactory if he were to review it. Furthermore, this was an even more egregious failure since "national standards" dictate every altered fall patient needs to be immediately backboarded. I asked him if most of our stroke patients should be backboarded then since most are altered in some way and found on the floor. Also, I was told that I must not understand the "new study" on spinal immobilization since I brought up its ineffectiveness and potential detrimental effects. Even when I brought up my desire to protect the airway, I was told that I could have tipped the backboard and suctioned from the side. The next point brought up was "How do I know this patient didn't fall, break his neck, and then have a stroke?" I thought about bringing up the concept of Occam's Razor but didn't think it would be well received. 

I just can't wait to be completely done with this FTO period. Fighting about "is this worth losing my license over", "paramedics don't diagnose", and "defensive medicine backboarding" is beginning to get to me.


Sorry for the long post. Didn't realize it was going to be this extensive. Perhaps I should have started a different thread for this, but rant over for now.


----------



## Wheel (May 23, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> It's been a frustrating night. Keep in mind, this is my second to last shift in the new employee FTO process. I'm occupying a regular seat on the truck now, but my FTO has me running every call as if I'm a single medic as he hangs in the background and supervises (perfectly understandable).
> 
> We went on an "unconscious subject" that turned out to be a 79 YOM found on the ground behind his house by his neighbors. This was around 2100 and the last time anyone saw him was early afternoon. At this point, the patient was exhibiting clear, textbook signs of a stroke. Left sided neglect, left sided hemiplegia, pupillary changes, slurred speech, and hypertension. The man lived alone, so this was really (to me) a fairly clear cut case of a stroke patient that was outside the window for a stroke alert.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain, but it's almost over. Also, good choice on the Occam's razor thing. It is never well received.


----------



## Tigger (May 23, 2013)

Sometimes you just can't win. We had a backboarding discussion the other day where I lost a lot of a credibility because I did not have personal anecdotes to supplement the research apparently. Half the crew basically discredited everything I said as "oh, it's the new part time rookie showing off that he went to college again." 

If you can't change policy, change your practice I suppose, which is impossible during FTO time.


----------



## shfd739 (May 23, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> It's been a frustrating night. Keep in mind, this is my second to last shift in the new employee FTO process. I'm occupying a regular seat on the truck now, but my FTO has me running every call as if I'm a single medic as he hangs in the background and supervises (perfectly understandable).
> 
> We went on an "unconscious subject" that turned out to be a 79 YOM found on the ground behind his house by his neighbors. This was around 2100 and the last time anyone saw him was early afternoon. At this point, the patient was exhibiting clear, textbook signs of a stroke. Left sided neglect, left sided hemiplegia, pupillary changes, slurred speech, and hypertension. The man lived alone, so this was really (to me) a fairly clear cut case of a stroke patient that was outside the window for a stroke alert.
> 
> ...



Hang in there. I wouldve done the same as you. This wouldve fallen in a gray area of our Spinal Immob Protocol to not board and I can document it to fall in or out. The local ERs wouldnt have thought twice about them not being boarded.

Word is getting around that our medical director chewed up and spit out a crew for trying to reboard someone prior to being transferred to a trauma center. Their response was "it's trauma" and "they get mad us at if trauma isnt boarded". Our med director said if the receiving facility had a problem they can call her and she'd take care of it. 

I havnt been reboarding people for years. I love dropping the "radiologically cleared" line on the trauma centers. 

Others are gonna stick by the old standard treatments for awhile because they were taught that deviation from that is bad. Shouldve seen the looks I got from an FD first responder EMT when I said to take the non-rebreather off a patient having a panic attack post minor car wreck.

FR: But shes having difficulty breathing. And an asthma history.
Me:Your point? room air sat was 99. Lungs are clear. Take it off.
FR: But asthma and shes short of breath
Me: Its anxiety. Off it goes
FR: But shortness of breath
Me: Take it off now
FR: But O2 wont hurt
Me: *I said take it off*
FR: No. She needs it.
Me: *Remove it now. Its not needed, quit arguing with me*
FR: Fine. _reluctantly and with much drama removes mask_

patient then calms down and thanks me since the mask was making her more anxious. She was nearly immediately calm after it was off. 

Really surprised I didnt get called into the principles office for not playing nice.


----------



## chaz90 (May 23, 2013)

I just need to figure out who thinks like I do. I'd like to think that fellow medics would be on my side in following new research and attempting to adapt practices to improve patient care, but that's not always the case. Like everywhere else, you get some people who are content with the status quo and just do things the way they've always been done. The BLS crew didn't help my mood on that call either. Both brand new to the area and EMS, their house suction didn't work properly, and the EMT in the back with me didn't know how to do a 12 lead or set up my IV supplies for me. Some nights are just like that I guess.


----------



## chaz90 (May 23, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Hang in there. I wouldve done the same as you. This wouldve fallen in a gray area of our Spinal Immob Protocol to not board and I can document it to fall in or out. The local ERs wouldnt have thought twice about them not being boarded.



Oh, I completely agree it's a little bit of a gray area. I did the same thing with careful documentation, and I feel comfortable defending my decision on this all day, every day. Our ED didn't bat an eye either that he wasn't boarded and probably would have had more questions if he were. Thing is, I'd do the exact same thing in retrospect. It's hard to apologize and say you'll do better next time when you don't recognize that you made an error the first time around. I don't mean for that to sound egotistical. I am new and have much to learn about everything, but I'm confident and unapologetic for that decision.


----------



## shfd739 (May 23, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I just need to figure out who thinks like I do. I'd like to think that fellow medics would be on my side in following new research and attempting to adapt practices to improve patient care, but that's not always the case. Like everywhere else, you get some people who are content with the status quo and just do things the way they've always been done. The BLS crew didn't help my mood on that call either. Both brand new to the area and EMS, their house suction didn't work properly, and the EMT in the back with me didn't know how to do a 12 lead or set up my IV supplies for me. Some nights are just like that I guess.



That's annoying to deal with. You can always go back after the call and show them how to do those things 

I know of a handful of people here that think like me. Our hangup is we have so many newly graduated medics that are still stuck in "OMG if I dont do this monkey skill Ill get sued and lose my cert ZOMG".  Oh and a few old timers stuck in tradition. 

Uphill battle that Im losing the will to fight lol.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 23, 2013)

So the night shift didnt volunteer, which meant that our supervisor was asking crews to stay later. This started as a day off, voluntary call in. Most of the company did not volunteer to come in. Quite calmly, when asked if I could stay past my original 1900, I asked if it was a bonus-eligible shift (extra $20 an hour on top of overtime pay). One of the Tulsa supervisors got really pissy and said "it's not appropriate to do this for pay. This is a disaster, you should want to do it for free. If you're here for pay, you need to leave". I looked at her and quite reasonably asked "then why did we clock in before we came down here?".

The real supervisor confirmed that it was a bonus shift, and that idiotic woman lost every ounce of professional consideration I ever may have given her. She left in a puff.

$517 dollar day!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 23, 2013)

You'll learn quickly who's with it and who's not. I would say that most medics here think like you do. 

Your FTO does not. Along with several of the FTOs here. Appearing to "progressive" here will get you a bad reputation quickly. Also, be careful... If you piss of the BLS folks, you're gonna hear about it, and BLS almost always wins that battle. 

Just remember, it's almost over.


----------



## JPINFV (May 23, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> One of the Tulsa supervisors got really pissy and said "it's not appropriate to do this for pay.



So the company isn't charging anyone for this and you're working for free too, right?


----------



## JPINFV (May 23, 2013)

My sister posted this on Facebook...








Sigh, for someone so uppidity over 2nd amendment rights and the Constitution, she shows so much respect for the other amendments and enumerated rights.


----------



## Tigger (May 23, 2013)

Feel quite dumb for almost hitting the passenger side on the bay opening while backing in. Received a nice chew out from my supervisor partner. Received another one for not knowing proper late-night radio procedure. 

I want to improve my performance here but it's been an uphill battle. Half the policies I get chided for are not written down anywhere, so I don't find out I am violating them until after it's happened. I am furious with my driving. I rarely had any issues working in Boston, but put me in a Type I with no driver training and narrow bay doors, issues are inevitable. I would love an EVOC class or at least some time spent practicing backing, but no one's interested. I work nights so when I show up no one is interested in doing any teaching.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 23, 2013)

Never ever again....if I ever try to sign up for a 16 again y'all better slap some sense into me.


----------



## chaz90 (May 23, 2013)

Weren't you moving to 16 hour shifts or at least thinking about it?


----------



## Anjel (May 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> Never ever again....if I ever try to sign up for a 16 again y'all better slap some sense into me.



Gladly


----------



## RocketMedic (May 23, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> So the company isn't charging anyone for this and you're working for free too, right?



Yep! Freelios. 

(Bonused, so I was making $43.06/hr.)


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 23, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Weren't you moving to 16 hour shifts or at least thinking about it?



I was. And then I worked one yesterday.  Picked it up to see how I liked them and definitely not.

In a station absolutely. SSM...they'd have to pay me a helluva lot more to do that regularly.


----------



## chaz90 (May 23, 2013)

Have them institute a $20/hr bonus like Rocket occasionally gets. I know that concept interests me! 

On another note, I saw my first case of Lisinopril induced angioedema last night. 74 YOF, had been taking Lisinopril for years without difficulty or any recent dosage change. She woke up at 0300 with dysphagia and a sensation of her throat closing up and itching. No airway involvement when I was with her, clear tracheal sounds, and the swelling was mostly localized to the tongue. No other oral intake, stings, urticaria, or history of anaphylaxis. She remained stable during transport with 50 mg of Benadryl. Thank god she was maintaining her own airway though, because she would have been an absolute bear to intubate. I don't know if our Combi-Tube would have fit either. We're trialing the King Vision, so that may have helped, but horrible visions of crics were dancing around in the back of my head...


----------



## Wheel (May 23, 2013)

Wow, the trolling in that one thread is nuts. I can't say I'm surprised though.


----------



## STXmedic (May 23, 2013)

Ha! Made it! That was quick, Dana! :lol:


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 23, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Have them institute a $20/hr bonus like Rocket occasionally gets. I know that concept interests me!



I'm pretty sure I'd get laughed out of a job if I brought that one up.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 23, 2013)

The media circus surrounding the Jodia Arias case is seriously ridiculous......


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 23, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> No habla Espanol?



Muy pequito.

Besides, I'm 100 miles south of the Canadian border.


----------



## JPINFV (May 23, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Wow, the trolling in that one thread is nuts. I can't say I'm surprised though.




Donde?


----------



## 9D4 (May 23, 2013)

Esta en la EMS Lounge seccion de los foro.
That was probably terrible. Hard to remember all those conjugations from freshman year 
lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 23, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Donde?



Por ahí


----------



## Achilles (May 23, 2013)

Hoy he tenido limones para el desayuno y mañana tendré amuletos de la suerte, por cierto, vaya Wings


----------



## chaz90 (May 23, 2013)

You people are killing me. I stand a better chance with German than Spanish.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 23, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> You people are killing me. I stand a better chance with German than Spanish.



Sprechen sie deutsch?


----------



## chaz90 (May 23, 2013)

Nur ein bisschen. Ich habe fur drei Jahre in Deutschland gewohnt.


----------



## VFlutter (May 23, 2013)

I want to learn Russia. I am surprised at how many patients we get who are Russian immigrants.


----------



## JPINFV (May 23, 2013)

I every time I think I can't hate my school more, my school surprises me. It looks like I might not be going to Chicago after all for a rotation. Apparently a DO school can't get an affiliation agreement at a hospital with a DO residency. FML.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 23, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Nur ein bisschen. Ich habe fur drei Jahre in Deutschland gewohnt.



Ya I actually don't speak it but that's rad you lived there! How's the beer? 

What got you over there in the first place.

JP that's a bummer man I'm sorry. They don't have ANY affiliations? How an they be a DO school then?

I honestly think the most common language I run into besides English and Spanish is Tagalog. 

Probably once a day I get a Tagalog only speaking patient with no translator and despite what anyone says, the language line is useless.

In other news...Jam of the day is "Not Your Fault" by AWOLNATION.


----------



## JPINFV (May 24, 2013)

Robb said:


> JP that's a bummer man I'm sorry. They don't have ANY affiliations? How an they be a DO school then?



Oh, there's plenty of hospitals in So. Cal. There's only one with an EM residency (plenty without). The thing is that 4th year students generally start the year doing audition rotations at hospitals outside of the school's hospitals. It's like getting a chance to do a part of paramedic clinicals at a service you want to apply to.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 24, 2013)

Robb said:


> In other news...Jam of the day is "Not Your Fault" by AWOLNATION.



Didn't realize anyone else listens to AWOLNATION.


----------



## JPINFV (May 24, 2013)

Did someone say "jam?"


----------



## Wheel (May 24, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Donde?



Salary thread


----------



## JPINFV (May 24, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Salary thread




Thanks... it gave me a good reason to have fun with the non-STEM majors.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 24, 2013)

Caught an MI off of a right bundle block of presumed new onset, found out Pacer Dude lived, and found out Septic Death Girl didn't die, but actually survived (with legs!) to go home, mostly ok and neurologically intact. Plus one of my strokes made the Southwest Integris EMS Kudos wall. Yeah!


----------



## VFlutter (May 24, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Did someone say "jam?"



I see what they did there...


----------



## STXmedic (May 24, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Didn't realize anyone else listens to AWOLNATION.



Been listening to them a ton lately. Love running to Burn It Down and Soul Wars


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 24, 2013)

You guys need to listen to GWAR.....or better yet, Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Aprz (May 24, 2013)

Chase said:


> I see what they did there...


I didn't realize it until you mentioned "I see what they did there...", and I read it again. :rofl:


----------



## chaz90 (May 24, 2013)

Robb said:


> Ya I actually don't speak it but that's rad you lived there! How's the beer?
> 
> What got you over there in the first place.
> 
> ...



I lived there when I was in middle school, so I didn't get a chance to enjoy the beer the first time around. Never fear though! I've been back since and taken full advantage. My dad was in the Air Force and stationed over in Wiesbaden. Definitely a great experience.

Also, good call on AWOLNATION. I feel a Pandora playlist coming on.


----------



## CritterNurse (May 24, 2013)

Robb said:


> Sprechen sie deutsch?



Non. Moi, je parle un petit peu du Français.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (May 24, 2013)

When I realised I still have 3 more days of holidays, I was as happy as this guy-

[YOUTUBE]j0kbHaulvRg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## exodus (May 25, 2013)

YAYYYYYY! HUH?!??! *Flips bird with rage*


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 25, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Also, good call on AWOLNATION. I feel a Pandora playlist coming on.



That's a fantastic idea. Been jammin' to a Trapt station and the Avenged Sevenfold one lately, needing to switch it up. 

In other news, the theme of today was random BS traffic accidents.


----------



## MissK (May 25, 2013)

Robb said:


> In other news, the theme of today was random BS traffic accidents.



Mine was named "Full moon-fall-n-fracture Friday"

It's going to be a long shift.. sigh.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 25, 2013)

Having never taken a computer or photoshop class I am slowly learning how to do things. 





Started with a picture of my 3 year old EMT shirt and turned it into:


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 25, 2013)

MissK said:


> Mine was named "Full moon-fall-n-fracture Friday"
> 
> It's going to be a long shift.. sigh.



As bad as it is to say, I like those calls. Pain management is one of the few things that we can make a difference right now rather than just offer a ride with a ton of stickers and an uncomfortable IV.

The chart is a pain in the *** but its pretty awesome to consciously sedate grandma with the nasty hip fracture and untangle her from the toilet only to have her wake up in the ambulance and ask what happened.


----------



## Hunter (May 25, 2013)

To my surprise few days ago I was working with a fellow emtlifer. We even had a pair of stemi that day.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 25, 2013)

New partner! Yey! Brand new EMT, she is compassionate, drives safely and likes to help- score!


----------



## chaz90 (May 25, 2013)

I'm doing my HEMS rotations today with the private service and state trooper helicopter. Crazy to see the differences. The poor trooper medic I'm with now has only seen two patients in her entire career as a paramedic since getting out of school.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 25, 2013)

Double fatal MVC. Happy Saturday. :/


----------



## abckidsmom (May 25, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Double fatal MVC. Happy Saturday. :/



We had one on Thursday.  Young couple, on the way to her high school graduation practice.  Sucks.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 25, 2013)

BLS was doing CPR when we got on scene. That lasted long enough for me to call them both. High speed, no seatbelts. Trees always win.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 25, 2013)

I want a Ford Escape....like a 2005-2011 model. Wife wants to trade her 2008 VW Rabbit for one to feel safer on the road with crazy Okies. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jim37F (May 25, 2013)

So my shift started ~25 min ago and my partner is nowhere to be seen. Dispatch said to stand by, so I'm just chillin in the rig at the station parking lot, A/C and the local country station cranked up


----------



## shfd739 (May 25, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I want a Ford Escape....like a 2005-2011 model. Wife wants to trade her 2008 VW Rabbit for one to feel safer on the road with crazy Okies. Any thoughts?



Check out the IIHS safety ratings. Escape did worse than the Rabbit. If youre going for a small SUV and safe look at a newer Rav4.

I really should be in the car business.


----------



## Tigger (May 26, 2013)

Attended my first call in at least two weeks. I don't mind working nights since we are fairly slow and I sleep through the night half the time but man I get no volume. Most of our night calls have been ALS as well for whatever reason (lots of ALS IFT). 

Had to pull over after I told the patient he wouldn't be accepted to the local hospital and started threatening me. Partner pulled over, got out and within second we had an engine company and SO behind us. Partner gave the patient an earful and the rest of the ride was yes sir no sir. Ah it's nice to have a partner that is nice.


----------



## Jim37F (May 26, 2013)

Well then. A psych patient just dumped a styrofoam cup of water on me. Why do I find that strangely amusing?


----------



## rmabrey (May 26, 2013)

So much drama in the LBC


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 26, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Double fatal MVC. Happy Saturday. :/



Sorry to hear that bud :-/ 

It's never fun to show up to a scene like that.


----------



## 9D4 (May 26, 2013)

So, 3 days after graduation and I've non stop been :censored:'d out by the parents all day for not working yet. As much as I hate phlebotomy and didn't want to work in it (even though I have 40 successful sticks, I still get extremely nervous/ shaky), looks like I may be looking at phlebotomy positions, instead of ED techs... I've seen 1 ED tech position pop up during the past week, versus probably 50+ phlebotomy positions. 
Anyone got some tips on how to calm during sticks? -_-
Could work as a lab assistant, too, but I'd prefer not to have to do UA's all day, haha.


----------



## JPINFV (May 26, 2013)

Idiot BJ player: Double 12 against a 10.
Dealer: Doubling hard 12... ... against a 10.
Pit box: Sure, we'll take his money. 


Later:
Player: Double down on 18.
Rest of table in unison: NOOOOOOOO. 
Player: Oh... ok... I'll stand.


----------



## Tigger (May 26, 2013)

Started this morning with a nine patient school bus vs pickup truck fatal. Upon getting back in district, get sent to an arrest. Got ROSC, transported downtown. Firefighter driver stuck himself with the d stick and needed lab work so we waited. Just finished stocking ambulance...I'm two reports down and got off at 8am. 

We don't run a lot but when we do its good and we get crushed.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 26, 2013)

I think we're all gettin' our first runs of the "summer time trauma badness".


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 26, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I think we're all gettin' our first runs of the "summer time trauma badness".



Usually we are slow during the summer with not too many traumas due to the extreme heat we always have during the summer. No one wants to go outside.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 26, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I think we're all gettin' our first runs of the "summer time trauma badness".



Yep. It's a real phenomenon.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 26, 2013)

Really amazed by the generosity of Oklahomans.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 26, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> New partner! Yey! Brand new EMT, she is compassionate, drives safely and likes to help- score!



Is she hot?


----------



## usalsfyre (May 26, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> Yep. It's a real phenomenon.



Definitely. My last summer doing 911 was enough traumatic death for a couple of careers.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 26, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I want a Ford Escape....like a 2005-2011 model. Wife wants to trade her 2008 VW Rabbit for one to feel safer on the road with crazy Okies. Any thoughts?


Yes, I have a thought or two about that... I'm thinking this:


----------



## adamjh3 (May 26, 2013)

First call of the day was a 500lb male c/o bloody stools. As we were lowering the gurney for him to move to the bed, the legs failed and we ended up lowering him all the way to the ground. No one was hurt but I did manage to split my pants open from the bottom of the zipper all the way up to the posterior waist. Mildly embarrassing.


----------



## Trashtruck (May 26, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> Yep. It's a real phenomenon.



The Killing Season is how I refer to it.

It's like a civilian war zone.


----------



## rmabrey (May 27, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I think we're all gettin' our first runs of the "summer time trauma badness".



Ran 14 runs in 13 hours and our most serious patient was a through and through GSW to the left bicep. Went through 3 inches of flesh and didnt even bleed. 

BLS to the pital. 


Bad stuff hasnt made it to us yet.


----------



## CritterNurse (May 27, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> First call of the day was a 500lb male c/o bloody stools. As we were lowering the gurney for him to move to the bed, the legs failed and we ended up lowering him all the way to the ground. No one was hurt but I did manage to split my pants open from the bottom of the zipper all the way up to the posterior waist. Mildly embarrassing.



I've been there. At least when it happened to me it was in a clinic and I had a spare set of scrub bottoms stashed for emergencies. Luckily only one person there saw the color of my panties.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 27, 2013)

I feel like an airway wuss...85 y/o male massive hemorrhagic stroke, decerebrate posturing, GCS4, airway patent, Cheyne-Stokes, 6 minute transport. I had my intubation set up and etomidate drawn and ready e minutes in, but we had great compliance, lung sounds, capnography waveform and a nice, patent airway with only 3 minutes to hospital and great o2 sats, so I deferred intubation- ER tubed him 20 minutes after arrival with my meds (they were out) and told me I did good because they got an accurate neuro exam. 

I feel bad for not intubating in the truck, I could have gotten it without much trouble, but the meds wouldnt have kicked in until after we arrived anyway...another five minutes and Id have dropped him without a second thought. Am I a bad paramedic for being indecisive? 

Also, a horrible IV day.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 27, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> is she hot?



6.5/10.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 27, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> 6.5/10.



Dude why are you copying me!?

Two partners ago was a solid 9. One after that was another solid 9. The one I have now is a 6.5. Fire still hits on her and asks why I get all the cute girls. 

Come to think of it, I haven't worked with a make partner in a long while.


----------



## rmabrey (May 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> Dude why are you copying me!?
> 
> Two partners ago was a solid 9. One after that was another solid 9. The one I have now is a 6.5. Fire still hits on her and asks why I get all the cute girls.
> 
> Come to think of it, I haven't worked with a make partner in a long while.



We dont even have a solid 8 here


Except the one I knocked up


----------



## rmabrey (May 27, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I feel like an airway wuss...85 y/o male massive hemorrhagic stroke, decerebrate posturing, GCS4, airway patent, Cheyne-Stokes, 6 minute transport. I had my intubation set up and etomidate drawn and ready e minutes in, but we had great compliance, lung sounds, capnography waveform and a nice, patent airway with only 3 minutes to hospital and great o2 sats, so I deferred intubation- ER tubed him 20 minutes after arrival with my meds (they were out) and told me I did good because they got an accurate neuro exam.
> 
> I feel bad for not intubating in the truck, I could have gotten it without much trouble, but the meds wouldnt have kicked in until after we arrived anyway...another five minutes and Id have dropped him without a second thought. Am I a bad paramedic for being indecisive?
> 
> Also, a horrible IV day.



I think you did just fine. The outcome sounds very bleek and is certainly not going to be changed because you didn't tube him.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 27, 2013)

Well thank you. I still feel like I should have tubed, but I know I did right.
My new partner is already getting hit on by other employees. We just lol'd and drove on.
She is a stroke magnet though. Heck, we had Allstateitis turn into a legitimate CVA today. 3/3. Crazy.


----------



## rmabrey (May 27, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Well thank you. I still feel like I should have tubed, but I know I did right.
> My new partner is already getting hit on by other employees. We just lol'd and drove on.
> She is a stroke magnet though. Heck, we had Allstateitis turn into a legitimate CVA today. 3/3. Crazy.



I would have tubed him, but im a student and I need tubes


----------



## rmabrey (May 27, 2013)

I think dispatch forgot about us. I would say something but I dont want to get lectured on dispatching from the street again.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 27, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> I would have tubed him, but im a student and I need tubes



Heck, I need tubes.


----------



## VFlutter (May 27, 2013)

So I just found out CCEMTP is open to RNs and RTs. I might have to look into taking a course after I take TNCC


----------



## chaz90 (May 27, 2013)

Let us know if you end up doing the CCEMTP course. I'm definitely interested in taking it one day. I have no delusions about it making me any kind of critical care expert (or even minimally competent), but I'd like to have some kind of initial exposure. I really know so little about critical care and it's an incredible field!


----------



## VFlutter (May 27, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Let us know if you end up doing the CCEMTP course. I'm definitely interested in taking it one day. I have no delusions about it making me any kind of critical care expert (or even minimally competent), but I'd like to have some kind of initial exposure. I really know so little about critical care and it's an incredible field!



I am trying to get my foot in the door for Critical Care Transport with an eventual goal of Flight Nurse. I would love to get my paramedic license too but do I can't find any programs that will work with me.


----------



## chaz90 (May 27, 2013)

Chase said:


> I am trying to get my foot in the door for Critical Care Transport with an eventual goal of Flight Nurse. I would love to get my paramedic license too but do I can't find any programs that will work with me.



I'll be your flight medic if you promise not to use me like the scum of the relationship. Sure would be fun one day.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 27, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Let us know if you end up doing the CCEMTP course. I'm definitely interested in taking it one day. I have no delusions about it making me any kind of critical care expert (or even minimally competent), but I'd like to have some kind of initial exposure. I really know so little about critical care and it's an incredible field!



Supposed to be taking it sometime this year. They're just trying to tie up all the loose ends as far as exact dates, prices, if they're going to offer us a contract where they pay in exchange for x amount of time working as a CCP.

Freaking tattoo artist bailed on me. "I forgot its Memorial Day...I'm gonna take my girls to the beach... Can you come in some other time?" 

She didnt like it when I told her two weeks....not really sure what she wants from me I don't have a wide open schedule to cater to her.


----------



## chaz90 (May 27, 2013)

Will that let you do different CCT IFTs or will you still have the same scope you have now? I suppose a better question may be does Nevada have separate protocols for CCEMTP vs. medic?


----------



## Anonymous (May 27, 2013)

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## Chimpie (May 27, 2013)

Time to finally relax.


----------



## chaz90 (May 27, 2013)

How do we manage to only get one call out of a hugely busy beach community on Memorial Day? Craziness. My white cloud simply refuses to be stopped.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 27, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Will that let you do different CCT IFTs or will you still have the same scope you have now? I suppose a better question may be does Nevada have separate protocols for CCEMTP vs. medic?



It would widen my scope a bit for transfers. Specifically allow me to take nitro, heparin,  amiodarone, dopamine and TPN drips on "In Town Transfers" (can't call them CCTs since there's only one provider in the back). Wouldn't change my 911 scope. 

We can start dope and amio in the field but can't take them on transfers :wacko:

Well, if they're on gravity we can but we cannot take them off a pump and run them on gravity for the transfer. After the I finish up class I'll check out a pump with my monitor and all my other gear in the morning.

Something like a 50$ per transfer bonus or something like that but that's all, no shift differential so it's definitely not something I'm doing for the money.


----------



## Tigger (May 27, 2013)

Ended up getting off seven hours late...


----------



## abckidsmom (May 27, 2013)

Speaking of the killing season- had a 6 yo drown in the lake today, at the same time there was a golf cart wreck with 7 injured and 2 flown out. 

Hopefully summer will chill out from here.


----------



## shfd739 (May 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> It would widen my scope a bit for transfers. Specifically allow me to take nitro, heparin,  amiodarone, dopamine and TPN drips on "In Town Transfers" (can't call them CCTs since there's only one provider in the back). Wouldn't change my 911 scope.
> 
> We can start dope and amio in the field but can't take them on transfers :wacko:
> 
> ...



We get a $45 per CCT call stipend that's paid quarterly. It's always a nice chunk of money 4 times a year. 

It adds up fast depending on how busy you are with them. 

I can run anything on a pump along with taking pts on the vent.


----------



## chaz90 (May 27, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> Speaking of the killing season- had a 6 yo drown in the lake today, at the same time there was a golf cart wreck with 7 injured and 2 flown out.
> 
> Hopefully summer will chill out from here.



Some golf cart wreck! In all seriousness though, sounds like a rough day. Hopefully your summer started with a bang and simmers down from there.


----------



## chaz90 (May 27, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> We get a $45 per CCT call stipend that's paid quarterly. It's always a nice chunk of money 4 times a year.
> 
> It adds up fast depending on how busy you are with them.
> 
> I can run anything on a pump along with taking pts on the vent.



I kind of like that concept. They're usually reimbursed at a higher rate, so a bit extra money to the provider makes sense. CCT typically take longer (at least what I'm used to) and just end up being more work. At my old service, each CCT just came to whoever hadn't done one for a while. It was almost desirable to take one, even without a stipend, since it got you out of district for a couple hours. Some would resent it though if they were tapped for multiple night LDT/CCT and felt others weren't pulling their weight.


----------



## shfd739 (May 27, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I kind of like that concept. They're usually reimbursed at a higher rate, so a bit extra money to the provider makes sense. CCT typically take longer (at least what I'm used to) and just end up being more work. At my old service, each CCT just came to whoever hadn't done one for a while. It was almost desirable to take one, even without a stipend, since it got you out of district for a couple hours. Some would resent it though if they were tapped for multiple night LDT/CCT and felt others weren't pulling their weight.



Ours is whichever CCT unit is closest to the call if its emergent. If its not emergent then it's whoever has been the slowest unless it would put them off late. 

Being efficient at them and nice to the dispatcher also gets them sent your way  which is what i do lol. 

Is rather run those all shift than 911 calls. I make extra $$ and its more of a challenge along with usually more critical patients.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 27, 2013)

I did CCT in Washington and the job was was strictly CCT IFT. All of us were part time and it paid around 25 bucks an hour, 24 hour shifts and usually only a couple of calls. The medics had private dorm rooms with flat screens and super comfy bunks. Not bad as extra cash and they treated the medics like gold. 

But, it got really good when you were on call. If the medic on shift took a call, the "on call" medic got paged and came in to cover. Minimum of three hours pay, even if you were there for 10 minutes... Plus a stipend (between 150 and 300 per call). I took call a lot. 

I lived about 10 minutes from the HQ, so I would frequently be working without knowing it. The medic on duty would get a call and I'd get activated, but the dispatcher wouldn't wake me up unless she needed me. I'd wake up to a text that said, "you got 4 hours last night". It was a great job. Most of the CCT was just monitor and a line, but we did have an expanded scope for pumps, vents and blood. We used LTV1200 vents and the hospital's pumps, in case you were curious.


----------



## shfd739 (May 27, 2013)

That is a nice arrangement. 

We (the medics) are pushing hard for us to have dedicated CCT units here. Currently we are worked into the system and used like a regular unit until the capability is needed.


----------



## Trashtruck (May 27, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Ended up getting off seven hours late...



Seven hours is not 'getting off late'

That's an extension of tour!


----------



## RocketMedic (May 28, 2013)

We dont have cct here.


----------



## shfd739 (May 28, 2013)

And apparently tonight I am making up for being off for a week.


----------



## STXmedic (May 28, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> And apparently tonight I am making up for being off for a week.



Keep it down, I'm trying to sleep here... Haven't caught a run in 4 hours...


----------



## shfd739 (May 28, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Keep it down, I'm trying to sleep here... Haven't caught a run in 4 hours...



Um no lol. 

I'm at 6 since 1730. Longest we've sat still was 20mins. It's either been on a call or moving posts. All 911 and only one has been legit.


----------



## STXmedic (May 28, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Um no lol.
> 
> I'm at 6 since 1730. Longest we've sat still was 20mins. It's either been on a call or moving posts. All 911 and only one has been legit.



Well if you drive past Babcock and Wurzbach, be a sport and turn off your sirens for me  haha

It's alright, I got it handed to me last shift with the flood waters. 30 calls in 24hrs I think it was. Slept in the truck on the way to water rescues :lol:


----------



## shfd739 (May 28, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Well if you drive past Babcock and Wurzbach, be a sport and turn off your sirens for me  haha
> 
> It's alright, I got it handed to me last shift with the flood waters. 30 calls in 24hrs I think it was. Slept in the truck on the way to water rescues :lol:



I wondered how some of y'all faired during all that. Been there done it during hurricanes.


----------



## STXmedic (May 28, 2013)

It was exhausting, but it was fun


----------



## Anjel (May 28, 2013)

Puppy my partner and I rescued and took to the shelter. Poor thing was so wet and cold.

Note the nasal cannula used as a leash lol


----------



## shfd739 (May 28, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> It was exhausting, but it was fun



It looked fun to me lol. 

I really wanna get an ex Army 5ton truck to go play in the rain with here


----------



## RocketMedic (May 28, 2013)

Anjel said:


> View attachment 1518
> 
> 
> Puppy my partner and I rescued and took to the shelter. Poor thing was so wet and cold.
> ...



OMG can I have it? I love puppies and dogs!


----------



## Wheel (May 28, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> OMG can I have it? I love puppies and dogs!



Our local animal shelter is at capacity. It's killing me that I can't go get a new puppy right now.


----------



## Household6 (May 28, 2013)

Drowning/hypothermia loss yesterday..

A grandpa was taking his grandson out in their canoe, and it capsized. I know the family, they're long time locals of the area. That old man was a member of the YMCA, he swam every single day. He'd take his grandson out all the time to talk to him about God. Peter was active in church and a believer in Salvation through Christ. So he was always out doing stuff with Thaddius, telling him about the Bible, bringing his to Sunday services.

Both had proper life preservers, but the water temp was 36 degrees..

The neighbors heard the cries for help, and they were able to pull the 4 year old out. That grandpa straight up TOSSED that little boy out of the current to the bystanders. But grandpa didn't make it.

They say the cause of death is TBD. That river was just too cold, water levels are high, the current is wicked strong right now..


----------



## chaz90 (May 28, 2013)

Tough story. You know that went the way Grandpa would have wanted it too though. Grandparents (and parents) I know wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## CritterNurse (May 28, 2013)

Robb said:


> Supposed to be taking it sometime this year. They're just trying to tie up all the loose ends as far as exact dates, prices, if they're going to offer us a contract where they pay in exchange for x amount of time working as a CCP.
> 
> Freaking tattoo artist bailed on me. "I forgot its Memorial Day...I'm gonna take my girls to the beach... Can you come in some other time?"
> 
> She didnt like it when I told her two weeks....not really sure what she wants from me I don't have a wide open schedule to cater to her.



I'm thinking its time for you to find a new tattoo artist. I certainly wouldn't put up with poor customer service like that.

----------------------------------
In other news, I went on a date with a very nice looking guy. 

Finally someone asked me out who was the right gender, and wasn't looking for some sort of bizarre poly or otherwise non-vanilla relationship.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 28, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> I'm thinking its time for you to find a new tattoo artist. I certainly wouldn't put up with poor customer service like that.
> 
> ----------------------------------
> In other news, I went on a date with a very nice looking guy.
> ...



She's my girl though, done nearly all of my ink and she hooks it up. I was grumpy yesterday when I posted that about the whole thing but she treats me right. Staying late mañana to ink me up after I get off of work so I can't really complain. Especially when I pay less than half the going hourly rate 

Congrats on the date!


----------



## adamjh3 (May 28, 2013)

Dispatch, 

When I call you and tell you my rig is out of service because my gurney is broken, that means I am not accepting calls. I am not asking for permission to return to supply and get a new gurney, I'm telling you that is what's happening. I'm also not calling someone who has never operated anything but a phone for advice on how I can "fix" it or "make it work" for the remainder of the shift.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 28, 2013)

My thought for the day: 

"When an opportunity knocks, only a fool doesn't at least crack the door open and say hello."

<_<


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 28, 2013)

You know what I just realized?

It's T-Shirt time!!!!


Officially allowed to wear t-shirts to work, with my I ink covered of course....

But time to get out of these button down shirts, it's too damn hot.


----------



## 9D4 (May 28, 2013)

So, I'm not sure if anyone can help out here, but I'm trying to find a phlebotomy position. I have 45 sticks, but all the jobs request 100. I couldn't even submit one to one place since I didn't have 100. Can any one think of a way where I'd be able to get sticks? I dunno how I could go about getting sticks, without actually being hired, so I'm kinda in a rut. They also ask how many sticks I'd be comfortable with on any given days, but I think my max was 12 in one day over the period of 1 hour, which is somewhat low and I haven't ever had to do it all day. Any one have some suggestions?


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 28, 2013)

9D4 said:


> So, I'm not sure if anyone can help out here, but I'm trying to find a phlebotomy position. I have 45 sticks, but all the jobs request 100. I couldn't even submit one to one place since I didn't have 100. Can any one think of a way where I'd be able to get sticks? I dunno how I could go about getting sticks, without actually being hired, so I'm kinda in a rut. They also ask how many sticks I'd be comfortable with on any given days, but I think my max was 12 in one day over the period of 1 hour, which is somewhat low and I haven't ever had to do it all day. Any one have some suggestions?



I'm assuming you already have a phlebotomy cert? Don't schools require you to have x amount of sticks before graduating? 

There aren't many if any places that will allow you to do sticks without being employed there or being there in the student capacity while you're still enrolled in school.

Have you looked at labs in your area? (LabCorps and things like that)

I'd apply to everything anyways and don't advertise yo don't have 100 sticks unless they directly ask you. With that said, if they do you need to be honest.

I'm not really sure about a rlistic number for sticks per day...that's kind of. A s illy question, it's not like its extremely strenuous or anything to draw labs... 12 in an hour isn't bad. Is that sticks alone or with draws as well? I think the answer to that question would be "as many as I need to do sir or ma'am."


----------



## 9D4 (May 28, 2013)

Robb said:


> I'm assuming you already have a phlebotomy cert? Don't schools require you to have x amount of sticks before graduating?
> 
> There aren't many if any places that will allow you to do sticks without being employed there or being there in the student capacity while you're still enrolled in school.
> 
> ...


The certification test is only 35. Our school was lenient, because we were extremely limited on patients as we weren't allowed to draw from anyone from hs, which was everybody in the class. One of the questions on the application is do you have 6 months or experience or 100 sticks from a school, so kinda hard not to advertise that I don't have enough. LabCorps is 100 sticks, my friend that works there is trying to get me an externship through them, not sure if it'll happen though. LabCorps/ Sonora Quest are the two major labs in the area and Sonora asks how many sticks and LabCorps isn't hiring anyways.
Edit: The one I think may be a bit lenient towards me, because it says on the qualifications "Must be comfortable drawing and dealing with trauma patients" and I think the EMT cert may give me a few brownie points.
Edit edit: the 12 sticks were drawn with 1 tube each off of 1 patient.


----------



## VFlutter (May 28, 2013)

Gun #2: Springfield XDs .45


----------



## Wheel (May 28, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## rmabrey (May 28, 2013)

Robb said:


> You know what I just realized?
> 
> It's T-Shirt time!!!!
> 
> ...



Were apparently back to polos one day a week. However I dont work that day 

In other news, trimming rifle brass ia tiring


----------



## shfd739 (May 28, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Were apparently back to polos one day a week. However I dont work that day
> 
> In other news, trimming rifle brass ia tiring



We can wear polos 24/7 however on Jan 1 2014 they will no longer be allowed and we'll have button downs only. Supposedly there have been appearance complaints from customers. 

If we had a nicer quality polo and people wore the right size it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Wheel (May 28, 2013)

We've been detailing trucks all day. It's hot, and I'm covered in wax. Never have I begged for a call to drop so bad. They haven't though, so now we'll probably be up all night.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 28, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> We can wear polos 24/7 however on Jan 1 2014 they will no longer be allowed and we'll have button downs only. Supposedly there have been appearance complaints from customers.
> 
> If we had a nicer quality polo and people wore the right size it wouldn't be an issue.



We can wear our t-shirts from like June 1st - October 1st. They're literally just t-shirts with our agency name and level screen printed on them. I miss the chest pockets on our uniform shirts when I wear them but they're much more comfortable in the summer.  

I was told its Memorial Day to Labor Day then someone else said it was the dates I said first so I'm trying to decide whether I wanna push my luck tomorrow and wear a t-shirt or not... Lol


----------



## shfd739 (May 28, 2013)

I had tshirts somewhere else that we could wear overnight. It was nice. I'd love them here but it wouldn't work. People don't like to wear the right size lol


----------



## chaz90 (May 28, 2013)

If I were to work in Nevada over the summer they'd have to create a personal cooling system for me. I'm picturing some kind of fan with built in sprayer going 24/7.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 28, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> If I were to work in Nevada over the summer they'd have to create a personal cooling system for me. I'm picturing some kind of fan with built in sprayer going 24/7.



It's dry heat so it's not quite as bad. DesertEMT's area gets way hotter than me. We usually sit in the mid 90s sometimes 100-105, usually windy. It's not awful as long as your unit's air conditioning works. We always lose a few frontline units for a while at the beginning of the summer because the A/C compressor blows up or something.

The trick is keeping the cab out of the sun, the high idle on, with the windows up and the A/C on. Being under shade if at all possible, drinking lots of water and wearing sunscreen, a hat and sunglasses.

If you don't like the weather here wait 15 minutes and it'll change. I've seen it go from 100 degrees and bluebird to a freezing cold thunderstorm in like 10 minutes. Culd be 100* during the day and dip into the 40s at night,


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 28, 2013)

Might be having my college pay for myself to go to Waco, Texas to get training from our High Fidelity Mannequins company.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 28, 2013)

Robb said:


> It's dry heat so it's not quite as bad. DesertEMT's area gets way hotter than me. We usually sit in the mid 90s sometimes 100-105, usually windy. It's not awful as long as your unit's air conditioning works. We always lose a few frontline units for a while at the beginning of the summer because the A/C compressor blows up or something.
> 
> The trick is keeping the cab out of the sun, the high idle on, with the windows up and the A/C on. Being under shade if at all possible, drinking lots of water and wearing sunscreen, a hat and sunglasses.
> 
> If you don't like the weather here wait 15 minutes and it'll change. I've seen it go from 100 degrees and bluebird to a freezing cold thunderstorm in like 10 minutes. Culd be 100* during the day and dip into the 40s at night,



I believe last year we had 120+ days of temps over 100 degrees. Our highest temp is around 125. It's all a really dry heat. 

We still have to wear pants, steel toe boots, undershirts, and uniform shirts. 

Pretty much all of our units will go out of service during the summer. All of our AC systems are overcharged to deal with the heat. In order to survive in the units while posting we have to find shade, put on the high idle, pop the hood open, put sunshades in every window of the ambulance. It gets hot out here.


----------



## rmabrey (May 28, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> If I were to work in Nevada over the summer they'd have to create a personal cooling system for me. I'm picturing some kind of fan with built in sprayer going 24/7.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 28, 2013)

rmabrey said:


>



Awesome except then you don't have the fan in your face. 

That guy looks pretty crabby too.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 28, 2013)

$240 bonus for an overtime shift? Yes, I will work.

Wife wants a 2011 Kia Sportage to trade her 2008 VW for, I'm...meh on it. She'll be paying for it all, but she got pissed at me when I called a sales dude out on his BS. "You're being RUDE!" Like I care about some salesman's feelings when he is spewing lies.

It's a $17,000 investment that only makes sense when I factor in the approaching demise of the VW's powertrain (burning oil and starting to grind its transmission). I'll not see it wasted on some salesman's commission.


----------



## Achilles (May 28, 2013)

Anjel, pretty windy up there eh. :unsure:


----------



## usalsfyre (May 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Might be having my college pay for myself to go to Waco, Texas to get training from our High Fidelity Mannequins company.



If you come through DFW hit me up.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 28, 2013)

Sharkies blew it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 29, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> If you come through DFW hit me up.



I defiantly will if I go through that area.


----------



## JPINFV (May 29, 2013)

rmabrey said:


>




He could have just ordered a liter-o-cola.


----------



## Anjel (May 29, 2013)

I had a really hard time getting home. My little car couldn't make it through the lake that used to be my street.


----------



## exodus (May 29, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> He could have just ordered a liter-o-cola.



I'm sure he did... I'm sure he died....

And anjel. WTH happened?!


----------



## Anjel (May 29, 2013)

exodus said:


> I'm sure he did... I'm sure he died....
> 
> And anjel. WTH happened?!



Massive rain storm lol


----------



## JPINFV (May 29, 2013)

Anjel said:


> View attachment 1519
> 
> 
> I had a really hard time getting home. My little car couldn't make it through the lake that used to be my street.




Sell your house really quickly now that it's value has increased because it's lake front property. Once the lake drains, buy it back for a profit!


----------



## JPINFV (May 29, 2013)

...and today on Facebook, EMTs and paramedics complaining that the NREMT is a scam... despite being similar to other national licensing exams... and far cheaper.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 29, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> ...and today on Facebook, EMTs and paramedics complaining that the NREMT is a scam... despite being similar to other national licensing exams... and far cheaper.



And this is different from any other day how?


----------



## RocketMedic (May 29, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> And this is different from any other day how?



Tossed some fire on the gasoline in that thread- check it out.


----------



## VFlutter (May 29, 2013)

A guy I went to High School with died today from a Heroin OD. It seems that I hear about a friend or acquaintance overdosing every couple of months lately. I want to be sympathetic but it is so hard when someone throws their life away with drugs.


----------



## Jim37F (May 29, 2013)

So it just took me an hour to drive 4 and a half miles. Thanks LA traffic!


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 29, 2013)

Chase said:


> A guy I went to High School with died today from a Heroin OD. It seems that I hear about a friend or acquaintance overdosing every couple of months lately. I want to be sympathetic but it is so hard when someone throws their life away with drugs.



Lost 4 close HS buddies in the last 16 months to the nasty H bomb. 

I have very little sympathy for opioid OD wake ups.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 29, 2013)

It's rough losing a friend to an OD. I try to be as nice as I can to opiate wake ups. I had a good friend who struggled with addiction for years and I know how hard it was for him. I can't say I know what it feels like, but I can be sympathetic. 

It's a good night tonight. I'm working with one of my all time favorite partners at a station 10 minutes from home. Just had awesome cheesesteaks for dinner and the AC is blasting. Life is good.


----------



## Wheel (May 29, 2013)

Started submitting applications to agencies in South Carolina. Looks like we may be moving closer to my wife's parents if things go well.


----------



## CANDawg (May 29, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> ...and today on Facebook, EMTs and paramedics complaining that the NREMT is a scam... despite being similar to other national licensing exams... and far cheaper.



To whomever complains about their registration exam fees, I shall point to the $747 fee my licensing authority charges (on top of the $425 in annual dues), laugh, and then tell them to stop complaining post haste.


----------



## MMiz (May 29, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Started submitting applications to agencies in South Carolina. Looks like we may be moving closer to my wife's parents if things go well.



Send a PM to Fish, he'll be able to fill you in on South Carolina EMS. Good luck!


----------



## Epi-do (May 29, 2013)

Fresh pineapple....check
coconut milk and cream of coconut.....check
vanilla ice cream.....check
Malibu rum....check

Add ice and mix well in blender.

Now if I was only on the beach!


----------



## TRSpeed (May 29, 2013)

MMiz said:


> Send a PM to Fish, he'll be able to fill you in on South Carolina EMS. Good luck!



Doesn't fish work at one of the third services in Texas? Id like to know about services in s. Carolina so make a thread 

Edit: nvm found a s. Carolina thread you guys are talking in


----------



## chaz90 (May 30, 2013)

I just had a better nights sleep at work than I've had at home for the past week. My roommate and I are dogsitting a 6 month old puppy and the thing has been keeping me up all night. Sweet relief...


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 30, 2013)

Sleep at work?  My jealousy meter is at 10!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 30, 2013)

Hmmm, our mechanic (no medical training at all) won one of the raffle prizes for work... The littmann master cardio 2. That was the only gift in all of the raffle prizes that had to do with medical hahaha.


----------



## fast65 (May 30, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> Sleep at work?  My jealousy meter is at 10!!!



Yeah...I've ran a total of one call in my last three shifts...


----------



## STXmedic (May 30, 2013)

fast65 said:


> Yeah...I've ran a total of one call in my last three shifts...



I would shoot myself.


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 30, 2013)

Working in a slow service combined with my ADHD like tendencies would lead to nothing but trouble.


----------



## CritterNurse (May 30, 2013)

For the past month and a half I've been knitting hats for one of the local NICU's. I've been making them from tangerine sized through small grapefruit sized. I just wish I had an idea of what sizes were needed the most. The staff always seems so busy. I've been leaving them with the security guard that checks visitors in that want to visit the NICU.


----------



## Wheel (May 30, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> For the past month and a half I've been knitting hats for one of the local NICU's. I've been making them from tangerine sized through small grapefruit sized. I just wish I had an idea of what sizes were needed the most. The staff always seems so busy. I've been leaving them with the security guard that checks visitors in that want to visit the NICU.



I will forever look at a child's head size in relation to fruit now. Thank you.


----------



## CritterNurse (May 30, 2013)

Wheel said:


> I will forever look at a child's head size in relation to fruit now. Thank you.



Well, I figured that would be better than giving dimensions in inches since this is an international forum. That, and just about everyone I know knows how big those fruits are.


----------



## Tigger (May 30, 2013)

fast65 said:


> Yeah...I've ran a total of one call in my last three shifts...



I'm at zero in the last twenty hours. Night approaches.


----------



## fast65 (May 30, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I would shoot myself.



It's been absolutely horrific!


----------



## 9D4 (May 30, 2013)

Well, as I've today I'm enrolled in a medic class. Still got quite a lot of down time before the new class starts though (starts in Oct, finishes in July)... Still needa hurry up and get a damn job, though. 19 apps filled out in the past 2 days, yet to have a call, though. Sucks being jobless. lol


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 30, 2013)

*Conditional offer made!*

So tomorrow I graduate with my Bachelor's Degree and today I accepted a conditional offer of employment from Rural/Metro San Diego pending drug screen, physical, and background. My new hire orientation starts June 24th!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 30, 2013)

Uh. My partner is a white cloud. This could be bad.


----------



## chaz90 (May 30, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Uh. My partner is a white cloud. This could be bad.



You'll get over it. Get acclimated to the quiet side of EMS. Theoretically available for calls, just not frequently called upon.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 30, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Uh. My partner is a white cloud. This could be bad.


I'm also known as a white cloud. Want some rest, just have me as a partner. While we usually run as many calls as others, often mine end up being relatively easy ones, so we're done pretty quickly, sometimes with enough time left over for a quick nap or food or... whatever. Window shopping was often a result of sheer boredom.


----------



## rmabrey (May 31, 2013)

Just ordered my first auto knife 

Indiana finally got smart and dumped that outdated law


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 31, 2013)

fast65 said:


> Yeah...I've ran a total of one call in my last three shifts...



I worked for 5 hours today and ran 4...trade? Haha

Someone backed into my ambulance today while we were in the house on a call...then blamed us cause we didn't put cones out...the giant red engine, red BC truck and white ambulance all with blinking lights weren't seen...how do you plan on seeing an 18 inch tall orange cone?

Luckily it wasn't my normal rig


----------



## fast65 (May 31, 2013)

Robb said:


> I worked for 5 hours today and ran 4...trade? Haha



Deal! But I get your pay and mine


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 31, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Well, as I've today I'm enrolled in a medic class. Still got quite a lot of down time before the new class starts though (starts in Oct, finishes in July)... Still needa hurry up and get a damn job, though. 19 apps filled out in the past 2 days, yet to have a call, though. Sucks being jobless. lol



Where are you from?


----------



## rmabrey (May 31, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Just ordered my first auto knife
> 
> Indiana finally got smart and dumped that outdated law



I meant I preordered one and it will arruve july 1st


----------



## STXmedic (May 31, 2013)

You know your hospital has issues when your patients would rather jump out of an 8th floor window than stay there any longer... h34r:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 31, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> You know your hospital has issues when your patients would rather jump out of an 8th floor window than stay there any longer... h34r:



http://www.yelp.com/biz/centinela-hospital-medical-center-inglewood

Had some good times at that place. A person got shot and killed by police while on a gurney in the ER after he tried to take one of their guns.


----------



## STXmedic (May 31, 2013)

I got a good kick out of reading those reviews :lol:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 31, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I got a good kick out of reading those reviews :lol:



If you ever want to be entertained, read the reviews of several Los Angeles area hospitals, not the prestigious ones, but the hole-in-the-wall crapholes that exist solely because those prestigious hospitals wouldn't take certain insurances and transferred patients accordingly.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/los-angeles-community-hospital-los-angeles


http://www.yelp.com/biz/silver-lake-medical-center-los-angeles


http://www.yelp.com/biz/bellflower-medical-center-bellflower


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 31, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> If you ever want to be entertained, read the reviews of several Los Angeles area hospitals, not the prestigious ones, but the hole-in-the-wall crapholes that exist solely because those prestigious hospitals wouldn't take certain insurances and transferred patients accordingly.
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/los-angeles-community-hospital-los-angeles
> 
> ...



ooh the joys of silverlake medical center.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 31, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> You know your hospital has issues when your patients would rather jump out of an 8th floor window than stay there any longer... h34r:



We have a lady that's been picketing our trauma center for the last week with a sign that says "Stop patient dumping".

She's a frequent flyer that's transported nearly daily. I thought it was pretty amusing. She lives cussing us out as we leave the ambulance bay. So I may or may not say hello back with the phaser and airhorn.


----------



## Jim37F (May 31, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> If you ever want to be entertained, read the reviews of several Los Angeles area hospitals, not the prestigious ones, but the hole-in-the-wall crapholes that exist solely because those prestigious hospitals wouldn't take certain insurances and transferred patients accordingly.
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/los-angeles-community-hospital-los-angeles
> 
> ...



I had a patient who used to be an ER nurse, you should've seen the look on his face when he found out his new insurance plan was having him transferred to LA Community Hospital


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 31, 2013)

Robb said:


> We have a lady that's been picketing our trauma center for the last week with a sign that says "Stop patient dumping".
> 
> She's a frequent flyer that's transported nearly daily. I thought it was pretty amusing. She lives cussing us out as we leave the ambulance bay. So I may or may not say hello back with the phaser and airhorn.



Hahaha that's awesome.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 31, 2013)

Robb said:


> We have a lady that's been picketing our trauma center for the last week with a sign that says "Stop patient dumping".
> 
> She's a frequent flyer that's transported nearly daily. I thought it was pretty amusing. She lives cussing us out as we leave the ambulance bay. So I may or may not say hello back with the phaser and airhorn.



http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/...ired-patient-dumping-20130430,0,2046491.story

That patient may be onto something...


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 31, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I had a patient who used to be an ER nurse, you should've seen the look on his face when he found out his new insurance plan was having him transferred to LA Community Hospital



I would imagine it was a look of sheer terror followed by confusion and then anger.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 31, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/...ired-patient-dumping-20130430,0,2046491.story
> 
> That patient may be onto something...



It's been happenning for years.....


http://www.nbcnews.com/id/17062674/


http://blogdowntown.com/2012/02/6578-hospital-patient-dumped-in-la-ends-up-wandering


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 31, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> It's been happenning for years.....
> 
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/id/17062674/
> ...



Yeah I know. I was just linking to a story about NV dumping patients into the LA area.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 31, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Yeah I know. I was just linking to a story about NV dumping patients into the LA area.



I was pointing out the irony.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 31, 2013)

I'm convinced that one of our psych patients was taken to the middle of the desert by the police and left there. In reality she ws just locked up for medicare fraud.

Its always fun when you see a frequent flyer psych patient on not just one episode of cops but multiple episodes


----------



## 9D4 (May 31, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Where are you from?


I'm in the Phoenix, Az area. Can't get a job to save my life. What really sucks is the site I'm using is a live site, so all the listed jobs are available, still. There's positions from late Feb that still haven't been filled and they rejected my app for not having enough experience :glare:
Rather stupid imo, especially considering it's a per diem position for only one day a week...


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 31, 2013)

9D4 said:


> I'm in the Phoenix, Az area. Can't get a job to save my life. What really sucks is the site I'm using is a live site, so all the listed jobs are available, still. There's positions from late Feb that still haven't been filled and they rejected my app for not having enough experience :glare:
> Rather stupid imo, especially considering it's a per diem position for only one day a week...



Just keep plugging along, don't get discouraged.


----------



## rmabrey (May 31, 2013)

@9D4, everttime I qoute you on tapatalk it looks wierd.  

Just be patient and keep trying.  I have 2 years experience in a very busy system  and several recommendations and I have had an app in since November for a part time spot at a county job.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 31, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/...ired-patient-dumping-20130430,0,2046491.story
> 
> That patient may be onto something...



Wow that's interesting. Hadn't heard about that.


----------



## Jim37F (May 31, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I would imagine it was a look of sheer terror followed by confusion and then anger.



Not too far off, it was more like depressed resignation. He knew he needed treatment for a rather nasty looking foot infection, and that's where insurance wanted him for whatever reason. :/ 

Lesson learned, find out what hospitals are in the insurance network before you buy a plan.


----------



## chaz90 (May 31, 2013)

What does it say when you're so surprised to see V Tach on the monitor that your first thought is that someone is tapping one of the leads and screwing with you?


----------



## RocketMedic (May 31, 2013)

Nothing makes you feel good quite like reversing pediatric asthma. 5 y/o F, 2 day fever, very hot, prior circumstantial evidence of asthma, sudden onset of nonproductive cough and resp. distress, "I cant get air". 5mg albuterol, 40mg methyldrednisone, 200mL NS = fixed, but the highlight was her and her older sister (10 yo). Both were asking what each medicine was, how it worked, why, etc. When the little one got worried over the IV,  her big sister held her hand and was like "don't cry. Its a tiny needle. Not even a big deal. You're fine. They're not worried, so don't worry. You're not going to die. Just breathe in that medicine and don't cry." It was probably one of the most insightful things I've ever heard, and I think that the older sister is a born paramedic. Plus I got a heartfelt "thank you for saving me" from the patient and sisters (took all three, minors home alone and I really didnt want to leave a 5 or 5-and-10 yo stranded without Biggest Sister's 15 years of maturity and cell phone at some hospital.

Lungs and respiratory effort went from wheezy badness to fine in twenty minutes. To quote my arrival to Baptist, Crisis Averted!

I love this job and helping people.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 31, 2013)

Also, a fight over a man with sister in law- who exactly prepares "I didnt have sex with him!" as an impassioned defense when that man is the pts brother?

Incest is best?


----------



## CritterNurse (May 31, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Nothing makes you feel good quite like reversing pediatric asthma. 5 y/o F, 2 day fever, very hot, prior circumstantial evidence of asthma, sudden onset of nonproductive cough and resp. distress, "I cant get air". 5mg albuterol, 40mg methyldrednisone, 200mL NS = fixed, but the highlight was her and her older sister (10 yo). Both were asking what each medicine was, how it worked, why, etc. When the little one got worried over the IV,  her big sister held her hand and was like "don't cry. Its a tiny needle. Not even a big deal. You're fine. They're not worried, so don't worry. You're not going to die. Just breathe in that medicine and don't cry." It was probably one of the most insightful things I've ever heard, and I think that the older sister is a born paramedic. Plus I got a heartfelt "thank you for saving me" from the patient and sisters (took all three, minors home alone and I really didnt want to leave a 5 or 5-and-10 yo stranded without Biggest Sister's 15 years of maturity and cell phone at some hospital.
> 
> Lungs and respiratory effort went from wheezy badness to fine in twenty minutes. To quote my arrival to Baptist, Crisis Averted!
> 
> I love this job and helping people.



Aw, that was sweet of the big sister. I actually like working with kids, but so far *knocks on wood* I haven't had any critical children as patients. Worst one I've transported had a head laceration. I remember telling the kid "hey, you could be Harry Potter for Halloween" which at least got a smile.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 31, 2013)

It's a shame that VTach self corrected. That could have ended your white cloud status with a bang. Or, a zap, if you prefer.


----------



## Household6 (May 31, 2013)

Household6 said:


> Drowning/hypothermia loss yesterday..
> 
> A grandpa was taking his grandson out in their canoe, and it capsized. I know the family, they're long time locals of the area. That old man was a member of the YMCA, he swam every single day. He'd take his grandson out all the time to talk to him about God. Peter was active in church and a believer in Salvation through Christ. So he was always out doing stuff with Thaddius, telling him about the Bible, bringing his to Sunday services.
> 
> ...



The amazing creation of the human body surprises me every time.. GET THIS lil update...

The COD according to the ME was a MCI.. When Peter hit the 36 degree water, within minutes it put his body into a hypothermic state..

All us edumacated people know what happened next right?

It bought him enough time to get his grandkid to shore. Un.be.leeve.able..


----------



## NYMedic828 (May 31, 2013)

Just went to read some ECGs for the first time, really easy ones on the "skillstat" game.

Im embarrassed with how bad I am. Used to ace that thing.

I don't think I have even put electrodes on someone in almost 6 months let alone start an IV or intubate.

Granted, I've never been a master of reading strips like a lot of you but these are basic easy stuff :/


----------



## Aprz (May 31, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Just went to read some ECGs for the first time, really easy ones on the "skillstat" game.
> 
> Im embarrassed with how bad I am. Used to ace that thing.
> 
> ...


I honestly hate that game. At paramedic school, they attempted to use it to teach ECG interpretation to the students.

In my opinion, the problem is:
- It's drawn. It's not really what it looks like. Just close to what it looks like.
- That game pressures you into finding out the rhythm quickly. It doesn't promote systematically trying to figure out what it is.
- You can cheat it by memorizing it. It doesn't change, and that's not reality. Sinus rhythm will look different on different patients (eg different morphology, size, and deflection of p-waves, complexes, and t-waves).
- Also really think that learning to interpret rhythms looking at a 12-lead is way better than learning using just one lead. I think we'd be a lot better if we started finding out common characteristics of a rhythm based on looking at different leads (mainly ventricular tachycardia versus supraventricular tachycardia with aberrancy is the big one).

I would recommend practicing with a rhythm book or 12-lead book like ECG for Emergency Physicians Part I and II by Amal Mattu. If you're an EMT on a ALS or CCT ambulance, check out every patient's ECG if possible. I'd take what your paramedic or nurse partner says with a grain of salt too. In my area, a lot of them will tell you complete garbage.


----------



## NYMedic828 (May 31, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I honestly hate that game. At paramedic school, they attempted to use it to teach ECG interpretation to the students.
> 
> In my opinion, the problem is:
> - It's drawn. It's not really what it looks like. Just close to what it looks like.
> ...



Yea I know it isn't optimal. Its only somewhat good if you haven't seen the rhythms in on the game in a long time. Once you do it once its useless.

I'm a medic off the ambulance for 6 months now. I only volunteer/work a flycar job which I haven't gone back to yet. So basically, I have done nothing but write 2 reports on nonsense calls in 6 months and not focusing on a single EMS/medicine related thing vs doing 5 ALS jobs a day and always reading.

Maybe when I actually start running again it will come back to me. I hope so lol.


----------



## shfd739 (May 31, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Yea I know it isn't optimal. Its only somewhat good if you haven't seen the rhythms in on the game in a long time. Once you do it once its useless.
> 
> I'm a medic off the ambulance for 6 months now. I only volunteer/work a flycar job which I haven't gone back to yet. So basically, I have done nothing but write 2 reports on nonsense calls in 6 months and not focusing on a single EMS/medicine related thing vs doing 5 ALS jobs a day and always reading.
> 
> Maybe when I actually start running again it will come back to me. I hope so lol.



It will all come back..and quickly.

I was off for 9 months after a car wreck and it all came back very quickly when I returned to work. Had to knock a few cobwebs out though.


----------



## Aprz (May 31, 2013)

Harvard's ECG Wave Maven
TomB's (Tom Bouthillet) Blog - EMS12Lead
Christopher's Blog - Six Letter Variable
KellyBracket's (Dr. Brook Walsh) Blog - Mill Hill Ave Command
Dr. Amal Mattu's EKG Video
Dr. Smith's ECG Blog
Learn the Heart - EKG Quizzes
ECG Learning Center
Facebook - The EKG Club
Facebook - ECG Problems
Dr. Ken Graur's ECG Blog / Dr. Ken Graur's Resources and Books
Dr. S. Venkatesan's Blog


----------



## Anjel (May 31, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Harvard's ECG Wave Maven
> TomB's (Tom Bouthillet) Blog - EMS12Lead
> Christopher's Blog - Six Letter Variable
> KellyBracket's (Dr. Brook Walsh) Blog - Mill Hill Ave Command
> ...



Thanks for all these!


----------



## exodus (May 31, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> It's a shame that VTach self corrected. That could have ended your white cloud status with a bang. Or, a zap, if you prefer.



I had one of those the other day. And it was a BLS call! Luckily we were an ALS unit, Pt went from talking to us, V-Tach, Shock, Back awake. Biggest complaint from the pt? You poked my finger for a glucose.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 31, 2013)

exodus said:


> I had one of those the other day. And it was a BLS call! Luckily we were an ALS unit, Pt went from talking to us, V-Tach, Shock, Back awake. Biggest complaint from the pt? You poked my finger for a glucose.



My favorite is really sick patients complaining about how tight the BP cuff is. I've always wanted to call something like that in as "Arm discomfort secondary to sepsis" or whatever the issue is.


----------



## exodus (May 31, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> My favorite is really sick patients complaining about how tight the BP cuff is. I've always wanted to call something like that in as "Arm discomfort secondary to sepsis" or whatever the issue is.



I would go, "Well, that's a VERY GOOD thing. You heart just stopped, and the cuff getting tight means your pressure is up! Your heart is working real good right now!"


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 31, 2013)

exodus said:


> I had one of those the other day. And it was a BLS call! Luckily we were an ALS unit, Pt went from talking to us, V-Tach, Shock, Back awake. Biggest complaint from the pt? You poked my finger for a glucose.



Wasn't a BLS call for long! Haha


----------



## shfd739 (May 31, 2013)

Dang Oklahoma City can't catch a break.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 1, 2013)

ROSC and a COPD exacerbation that was really legit in the literal middle of the tornado


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 1, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> ROSC and a COPD exacerbation that was really legit in the literal middle of the tornado



How did that work out? Hunker down and hope for the best?


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 1, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Rocketmedic40 said:
> 
> 
> > ROSC and a COPD exacerbation that was really legit in the literal middle of the tornado
> ...


I imagine that they were either completely blown out of proportion or really twisted calls.


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 1, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I imagine that they were either completely blown out of proportion or really *twisted* calls.


I see what you did there...
Twisted calls in a twister. Nice. Lol


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 1, 2013)

9D4 said:


> I see what you did there...
> Twisted calls in a twister. Nice. Lol


That's not all I did there...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 1, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> That's not all I did there...



I got both of them haha


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 1, 2013)

A coworker offered me $100 and 200 rounds of ammo to work for him today. I actually feel bad about accepting.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 1, 2013)

Bunkering isn't an answer, booked it to St Anthonys and sheltered inside. Wasnt that bad. The funnel was more of a mass of watery shrapnel, but it didnt do much damage.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 1, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Bunkering isn't an answer, booked it to St Anthonys and sheltered inside. Wasnt that bad. The funnel was more of a mass of watery shrapnel, but it didnt do much damage.



Ahh. I was under the impression y'all were onscene still.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 1, 2013)

So it looks like there's going to be a wedding tomorrow on Game of Thrones. I love weddings!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 1, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> A coworker offered me $100 and 200 rounds of ammo to work for him today. I actually feel bad about accepting.



Sold! To the highest bidder. I would have taken that!


----------



## Achilles (Jun 1, 2013)

What thread was it that we were recently talking about motion sickness and meds to help w/ it?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 2, 2013)

The black cloud is returning....worst breather I've personally ever seen. COPD exacerbation, fire bagging in a treatment when we got there, moved to the box, tried to CPAP, went into respiratory arrest. Was 66% in the house, by the time we got to the ER I had to pull my OPA because he was gagging on it. On 25 LPM through the bag and 8 LPM through the NRB we got him into the low 90s met by an ER doc wielding sux, etomidate and a glide scope. Probably the fastest nice ever seen someone tubed. Cool call though. Was setting up to intubated when he started gagging, decided to just BLS him since we were getting good compliance, we were bumping own the road code 3 and we didn't have a super long transport time. 8 minutes lights and sirens. Had a few say I should have done an NTI but he was in respiratory arrest....how does that work?

Then a legit polypharm OD, a pair of profoundly hypotensive syncopes, an MVA with 10, yes 10 patients. 7 of which were pediatric patients. No transports out of that one though. Got toned for. Boat prop versus human but us, fire, HEMS and the PD chopper where unable to locate then he magically popped up at the trauma center. Gotta love homeboy life support!

Is it bad to say I'm glad? I was going stir crazy with all the BS we were running.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 2, 2013)

Running at the beach today. It's all "I don't feel well" calls. 

If I have to smash and bash my way through beach traffic, let's at least go for something good...


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 2, 2013)

Sitting on the couch since 0700. Omg long day.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 2, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> Sitting on the couch since 0700. Omg long day.


Those are the days that made me the most tired...


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yay for insomnia. 

Work tonight is gonna suck.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 2, 2013)

Still on the couch. Omg. 

Our department hosts bicyclists on the transamerica trail. They are allowed to camp out back of the station and use the bathrooms. Today it's raining, so they are in the banquet hall upstairs. 

Largest group I've ever seen: 50 of them. And we haven't done a single call all day. 

11 more hours.


----------



## medicgrimm (Jun 2, 2013)

Not fun at all, imagine working a 48 hr schedule with no calls lol


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 3, 2013)

Even though I already knew what was going to happen (I don't mind spoilers all too much), tonight's Game of Thrones had me...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 3, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Even though I already knew what was going to happen (I don't mind spoilers all too much), tonight's Game of Thrones had me...



Is he bitting a bar of soap?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 3, 2013)

Grimm119484 said:


> Not fun at all, imagine working a 48 hr schedule with no calls lol



I start crawling the walls after like 3-4 hours without a run or post change.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Is he bitting a bar of soap?




It's Tobias Funke... there's nothing he doesn't bite.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Is he bitting a bar of soap?



I do as I please.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 3, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I do as I please.



:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'm wondering if I should make that your new avatar...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 3, 2013)

Contemplating starting to build a standup freestyle jet ski... No production models anymore  problem is there are only certain places you can ride at.

Gotta get my throttle fix during the summer!  Sit down skis are cool but they get old pretty quick.


----------



## exodus (Jun 3, 2013)

Robb said:


> Contemplating starting to build a standup freestyle jet ski... No production models anymore  problem is there are only certain places you can ride at.
> 
> Gotta get my throttle fix during the summer!  Sit down skis are cool but they get old pretty quick.



Look for an older X2


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 3, 2013)

exodus said:


> Look for an older X2



I'm all ears for anything you've got. Been doing quite a bit of reading, don't know a ton about them though. They just look like something that I know I'd fall in love with. 

Was thinking about a SuperJet but I also toyed with the idea of buying an old junky one to make sure I'm right about loving it then buying a SuperFreak hull and building a custom flat water one. Unfortunately no 2-stroke motors on the lake we boat on mostly so I'd have to go elsewhere but whatever.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 3, 2013)

Forget the no calls. The dam broke. 

Yesterday at work I transported a little 91 yo lady with rapid afib. She was basically asymptomatic and we chatted all the way to the hospital. She worked in airplane manufacturing during WWII,  had 7 kids, generally a neat lady. 

Just now I took her again. She was discharged with no instructions or diagnosis yesterday, no trouble through the day, and at 11pm had a sudden onset of hr in the 180s, chest pain and shortness of breath. Slightly hypotensive, but I never like to shock people who are awake. I tried the valsalva maneuver, and she BRADY'D to asystole!!! Omg, I just killed Rosie the riveter!

It didn't last long, I just bagged her back up but that was a long 3 minutes.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 3, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> Forget the no calls. The dam broke.
> 
> Yesterday at work I transported a little 91 yo lady with rapid afib. She was basically asymptomatic and we chatted all the way to the hospital. She worked in airplane manufacturing during WWII,  had 7 kids, generally a neat lady.
> 
> ...



Wow lol. Least the outcome was good?

Had a neat CCT earlier. Patient went to er for angioedema. In the ER he suddenly became very short of breath and an emergency cric was done. They couldn't ventilate thru the cric due to the swelling. Pulmonologist happened to be in house and nasally intubated with a camera in one nares and tube in the other. He said the cords were folded on top of each other. We took the pt over to a diff hospital for ENT services. 

I've never seen angioedema that bad.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 3, 2013)

Robb said:


> I start crawling the walls after like 3-4 hours without a run or post change.



Things get a little better with a station, that's for sure.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 3, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Wow lol. Least the outcome was good?
> 
> Had a neat CCT earlier. Patient went to er for angioedema. In the ER he suddenly became very short of breath and an emergency cric was done. They couldn't ventilate thru the cric due to the swelling. Pulmonologist happened to be in house and nasally intubated with a camera in one nares and tube in the other. He said the cords were folded on top of each other. We took the pt over to a diff hospital for ENT services.
> 
> I've never seen angioedema that bad.



Yikes.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 3, 2013)

First day at semi sketchy private company. Lez do dis.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 3, 2013)

Let the second 7 day vacation in the last 2 weeks begin!!!! as soon as the plane gets here.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 3, 2013)

4 hours in, 4 traffic accidents and an anxiety pt...it's gonna be one of those OT days...


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 3, 2013)

We had a four-person crew last night when an orientee and her FTO jumped in to drive. Easy day, but shes a horrible "volunteers are the backbone of America" EMT who has chugged way too much BLS Kool-Aid and cares way, way too much. Glad my normal partner doesnt suck. Her FTO was asking for Motrin by the end of the shift, stuck up front with her.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 3, 2013)

Leaving for Houston tomorrow night for work. If anyone is job hunting in the South Houston/Pearland area drop me a line.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 3, 2013)

I absolutely hate the training sites for work that are mandatory. They only run properly if you are using Internet Explorer. Hardly anyone uses IE anymore.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 3, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Leaving for Houston tomorrow night for work. If anyone is job hunting in the South Houston/Pearland area drop me a line.



Our mutual friend is going to be in college station this week. Is that in range? Pm me if you're interested in contact info. A lot of people from that department are going down for a class. Plenty of evening recreation time available.


----------



## exodus (Jun 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I absolutely hate the training sites for work that are mandatory. They only run properly if you are using Internet Explorer. Hardly anyone uses IE anymore.



I just did it while I was working haha. We were super slow yesterday and did it on the MDT.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 3, 2013)

exodus said:


> I just did it while I was working haha. We were super slow yesterday and did it on the MDT.



I tried on my Macbook using safari and google chrome with no luck. Gonna have to try on the family computer


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 3, 2013)

That awesome moment when an EMT at a different ambulance company starts asking you how to get hired at your company


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 3, 2013)

OT shift from hell is finally over. Didnt have a single ALS patient. All RMAs and AMAs from MVAs...sooooo boring and soooo much ppw. Lucky for my partner I'm not the *** of a medic that makes their partner write anything and everything that's not ALS.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> OT shift from hell is finally over. Didnt have a single ALS patient. All RMAs and AMAs from MVAs...sooooo boring and soooo much ppw. Lucky for my partner I'm not the *** of a medic that makes their partner write anything and everything that's not ALS.



You're just the *** of a medic who yells at their poor new partner.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 4, 2013)

Anjel said:


> You're just the *** of a medic who yells at their poor new partner.



Uh oh....


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 4, 2013)

[insert popcorn gif here] 

Stupid Uworld... blocking my clipboard.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 4, 2013)

Anjel said:


> You're just the *** of a medic who yells at their poor new partner.



She deserved it.

It wasn't yelling either, more of a "alright you're not listening and this patient is about to code so I'm not going to ask you to do things anymore I'm going to tell you." 

My bid changed too, my new partner is an FTO for Intermediates. The partner I worked with today was the first guy I worked with for a full bid as a medic and is a bad *** I.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 4, 2013)

Aidey said:


> Uh oh....






JPINFV said:


> [insert popcorn gif here]
> 
> Stupid Uworld... blocking my clipboard.






DesertEMT66 said:


>



I was just kidding lol he knows I love him. And she deserved it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 4, 2013)

My partner got my first eyebrow raise last night- "are you sure"? I do like a healthy amount of skepticism, but when she asked twice if a pressure of 130/90 could take a fifth NTG for chest pain with prior relief and morphine aboard, I was like "Yes. Yes she can." (she did, quite well, and chest pain mostly resolved). I'm not mad though- her heart was in the right place, and we were able to use it as a teaching moment. She also did not disagree with my use of a scoop stretcher for an old-lady fall with nonspecific back pain. The orientee we were taking along with us did, and her FTO and I both glared her into silence with a quickness. "But her C-spine..." DEATHGLARE! No backboard is needed here.

Seriously, that woman...all that volunteer spirit and overhelpful moxie that I could stand. "But it might hurt!" is no reason not to appropriately dress a sweet arterial hand wound (especially when I ALS in fentanyl alongside) after an ER's well-intentioned but ineffective hand dressing (the RN that did it just loose-wrapped Kerlex and death-gripped her hand for 45 minutes bc she was cute. Awkward. Combat gauze and Army wrapping fixed that problem fast lol). Bad driving, bad parking, bad at assessing BLS. Needs work.

I'm really, really glad my partner is worlds better than that orientee. Still need to teach her to buckle in every time in the back, and she likes flirting with a few of the young fire guys, so it's hard to cancel fire sometimes. 

Also, I somehow managed to correctly diagnose a rather decent fracture of the humoral head from a hands-on assessment of an old-lady fall at home, medicated and moved her to the cot and correctly identified it as a fracture to Southwest. Got kudos for that one from the head ER MD there- "you gave her fentanyl, which makes her happy, which makes me happy. Good job".


----------



## Anjel (Jun 4, 2013)

In exactly 4 weeks from today.... I shall have finished paramedic school.

Oy Vey!


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 4, 2013)

It's been quite the shift.  First patient had a dissecting aortic aneurysm.  Patient number 2 went into respiratory failure due to double pneumonia.  We topped it all off with a cardiac arrest.  I will be glad to get out of here in a few minutes!


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 4, 2013)

Tigger said:


> First day at semi sketchy private company. Lez do dis.



How'd it go?


----------



## Tigger (Jun 4, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> How'd it go?



:shudders:


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 4, 2013)

I see. Well, perhaps it gets better from here?


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 4, 2013)

Anjel said:


> You're just the *** of a medic who yells at their poor new partner.



Is that a problem?


----------



## Tigger (Jun 4, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I see. Well, perhaps it gets better from here?



Things were better today but my initial impression was awful. They're giving me a decent schedule which means a lot though.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 4, 2013)

Anjel said:


> In exactly 4 weeks from today.... I shall have finished paramedic school.
> 
> Oy Vey!



I have 4 months


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 5, 2013)

Just got blindsided on an unknown call and walked into a code on a fireman.  

:banghead:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 5, 2013)

*HFD LODD service*

Taking part in LODD service for HFD. Our group has 70 trucks in it and I think there are 5 staging areas.

I know it's a terrible photo I'll try to post some clearer ones later.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 5, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Taking part in LODD service for HFD. Our group has 70 trucks in it and I think there are 5 staging areas.
> 
> I know it's a terrible photo I'll try to post some clearer ones later.



I wanted to come up and help fill stations for today, but today is my normal shift and couldn't find anyone to work  (everyone not working was already going up there)


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 5, 2013)

So after many people have suggested I go back to school for CNA, I'm finally filling out an application for a local program. I just have one question for you folk. Are CNAs as nasty to EMTs as RNs are to paramedics?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 5, 2013)

Today is the anniversary of the day America took itself off of the gold standard. How's that working out for ya? Oh Federal Reserve, you sly devil you.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 5, 2013)

I may be the biggest white cloud for miles in every direction, but my partner collects double fatality MVAs like they're going out of style.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 5, 2013)

Crazy electrocution call today.

Guy was on a scissor lift and hit his head on some power lines. 440volts through the top of his head and out both palms. Partial thickness burns to the head, neck, and face. Full thickness burns on the palms. 

Guy was alert when we arrived. Vitals all good. Sinus arrhythmia/ Afib(arguing still on the rhythm) on the monitor. 
 He was RSId in the ER and placed in a vent. 

15 min after we cleared the ER we got called back to take him to Detroit on a vent with a propofol drip. He got 8l of NS in 2 hours. 20ml/hr of the prop. 12ml of dilaudid, and we gave 10 of morphine on the way down. The guy still woke up on the way there and started fighting us. So he got a little propofol bolus. 

Poor guy. I really don't think he will make it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 5, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I may be the biggest white cloud for miles in every direction, but my partner collects double fatality MVAs like they're going out of style.



Oh, your time will come. . And you'll wish your cloud was still fluffy and white.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 5, 2013)

I just had the pleasure of pulling a pink dildo out of the pocket of a cholo overdosed on heroine


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 5, 2013)

Last heroin OD I had to pull a revolver out of the large lady's bra. Pulled out some nasty crack pipes, and then saw a little wooden handle hanging there and pulled that out too. It managed to shock me a little bit, even for beautiful Commerce City Colorado.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 5, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I just had the pleasure of pulling a pink dildo out of the pocket of a cholo overdosed on heroine



I've had a couple of assaults where that was used as the weapon :unsure:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 5, 2013)

This day can end anytime and id be fine with it.

I like being busy. I don't like running a UHU above 1.0.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 6, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I just had the pleasure of pulling a pink dildo out of the pocket of a cholo overdosed on heroine



You probably took it back to the station with you! :lol:


----------



## Aprz (Jun 6, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Sinus arrhythmia/ Afib(arguing still on the rhythm) on the monitor.


Sounds like your medic should've printed a longer strip and/or done a 12-lead to determine the rhythm.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 6, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Sounds like your medic should've printed a longer strip and/or done a 12-lead to determine the rhythm.






That's all I got. No P waves. Irregular. 12 lead was looking Afib. And read Afib with RVR at a rate of 160. 

At the time of this strip his rate was in the 90s but he was sedated and everything. 

Doc said sinus arrhythmia but the general consensus is Afib.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 6, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I may be the biggest white cloud for miles in every direction, but my partner collects double fatality MVAs like they're going out of style.



Be careful what you wish for.

Anjel, that looks like AF to me but like Aprz said, it's a very short strip.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 6, 2013)

Robb said:


> Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> Anjel, that looks like AF to me but like Aprz said, it's a very short strip.



Ya I wish I would of grabbed a longer one. The ER took our 12 lead.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 6, 2013)

Just got kicked off of Aggressive Medics on FB for disagreeing with them lol. Stupidity wins!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 6, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Just got kicked off of Aggressive Medics on FB for disagreeing with them lol. Stupidity wins!



I got a bunch of :censored::censored::censored::censored: from the EMT/Paramedic guys for saying people were dumb for transporting a ugly looking ankle injury with stable vitals and cms intact code 3. They got deleted real quickly.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 6, 2013)

A longer one would be nice, but I'd actually be comfortable calling that atrial fibrillation, especially if there are no discernable p-waves in any of the leads. It's irregularly irregular without any discernable p-wave.

I trust you already know all of this, I'm just posting this for everyone. Sinus arrhythmia has pattern where it speeds up when the patient inhales and slows down when they exhale (cause of the Bainbridge reflex, I just learned that from another post somewhere on here). I don't see this slowing down or speeding up.

I know a lot of people like to be pro ECG interpretators and cover up/fold over what the monitor says, but I believe the monitor often sees things better than we do (eg the QTc, PRi, axis, etc.). I like to use the monitor values/interpretation if it makes sense. If it's irregularly irregular, you can't see any discernable p-waves in any lead, the monitor couldn't see any p-waves to calculate the PRi, there isn't a lot of artifacts, and it's conclusion was atrial fibrillation, I would trust it. 

Also cause it was so fast earlier (not on the strip), 160 or something, I'd say atrial fibrillation is more likely.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 6, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I trust you already know all of this, I'm just posting this for everyone. Sinus arrhythmia has pattern where it speeds up when the patient inhales and slows down when they exhale (cause of the Bainbridge reflex, I just learned that from another post somewhere on here). I don't see this slowing down or speeding up.



It is not always an obvious rate change but can be a slight variation in R-R. 

To me, it looks like Sinus Arrhythmia with baseline artifact vs A fib.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.11alive.com/news/article/295302/3/Stunning-rescue-EMTs-push-patient-uphill-to-hospital

Cool story! I like to think most of us would do the same with a STEMI pt. that close to the hospital, but great work from Puckett EMS and a good outcome.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 6, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> http://www.11alive.com/news/article/295302/3/Stunning-rescue-EMTs-push-patient-uphill-to-hospital
> 
> Cool story! I like to think most of us would do the same with a STEMI pt. that close to the hospital, but great work from Puckett EMS and a good outcome.



I used to walk to school, uphill both ways, in the snow.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 6, 2013)

Robb said:


> I used to walk to school, uphill both ways, in the snow.



Sounds like you're well practiced for your upcoming time in the spotlight then. I'll let you push the bariatric patient uphill both ways


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 6, 2013)

I've watched 4 straight hours of Married With Children......I....can't get.....enough for some reason.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 6, 2013)

Haha, I used to watch that late at night on night shifts. Married with Children and Robot Chicken seemed to be the only non infomercial things on TV. Good times...


----------



## Aprz (Jun 6, 2013)

Al!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 6, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Sounds like you're well practiced for your upcoming time in the spotlight then. I'll let you push the bariatric patient uphill both ways



Spotlight? Hahaha


----------



## Anjel (Jun 6, 2013)

Robb said:


> Spotlight? Hahaha



You just can't stay out of the spotlight... My hero *swoons*  

Haha just kidding


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey, I'm just hoping someone has their picture taken and has to buy me ice cream. I will accept Mint Chocolate Chip with hot fudge and brownie bits, or you can send me cash if you're not local. See, I'm understanding and willing to work with people.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 6, 2013)

My favorite is cookie dough ice cream.

Is there a picture of me working somewhere that I'm not aware of? I know of one of my unit with me in it while I'm staged for a report if a naked, bloody women wearing only socks running through the hills with a machete but you can't see me


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 6, 2013)

Nah, no pic I know of. This was just in reference to you saying you walked uphill both ways and me saying that perhaps you'd one day have a news article written about you pushing a patient to a hospital. 

Also, I'd be a tad frustrated if someone found and took a picture of my unit as I was staging for a violent call. Kinda defeats the purpose. I laugh a little bit every time I hear someone air exactly where they're staged on the radio. 

Them: "Engine 5 staged on the southwest corner of Elm and Orchard"

Me: "252 staged not there"


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh, the Orange County fire fighters are about to have a stroke. 

http://healthdisasteroc.org/civicax/filebank/blobdload.aspx?blobid=27159


----------



## exodus (Jun 6, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Nah, no pic I know of. This was just in reference to you saying you walked uphill both ways and me saying that perhaps you'd one day have a news article written about you pushing a patient to a hospital.
> 
> Also, I'd be a tad frustrated if someone found and took a picture of my unit as I was staging for a violent call. Kinda defeats the purpose. I laugh a little bit every time I hear someone air exactly where they're staged on the radio.
> 
> ...



What's wrong with that?  If you need cover simply yell need cover over the radio and they already have your location.  Chances are they're not listening to your frequency thinking, "LETS GO STABBA STABBA DA MEDICS".


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 6, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Oh, the Orange County fire fighters are about to have a stroke.
> 
> http://healthdisasteroc.org/civicax/filebank/blobdload.aspx?blobid=27159



So starting January there will be medics other than ocfa medics? I just skimmed through it but care to cliff notes? Lol


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 6, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> So starting January there will be medics other than ocfa medics? I just skimmed through it but care to cliff notes? Lol




That's what I got was that they were developing a procedure and policy for licensing private paramedic services for 911 response.


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 6, 2013)

Robb said:


> My favorite is cookie dough ice cream.
> 
> Is there a picture of me working somewhere that I'm not aware of? I know of one of my unit with me in it while I'm staged for a report if a naked, bloody women wearing only socks running through the hills with a machete but you can't see me



I used to love cookie dough ice cream, until I became too allergic to cocoa to handle it. I wish someone would make cookie dough ice cream without those little chocolate bits in it.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 6, 2013)

exodus said:


> What's wrong with that?  If you need cover simply yell need cover over the radio and they already have your location.  Chances are they're not listening to your frequency thinking, "LETS GO STABBA STABBA DA MEDICS".



It can be a problem if you are trying to be sneaky. Say mom calls 911 on behalf of her drugged out son at a different address. Probably don't want the son hearing his address, or something close to it on his scanner.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 6, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Nah, no pic I know of. This was just in reference to you saying you walked uphill both ways and me saying that perhaps you'd one day have a news article written about you pushing a patient to a hospital.
> 
> Also, I'd be a tad frustrated if someone found and took a picture of my unit as I was staging for a violent call. Kinda defeats the purpose. I laugh a little bit every time I hear someone air exactly where they're staged on the radio.
> 
> ...



Gotcha, sorry rough day, not picking up on things well.

It was the news and it wasn't posted until after we cleared, plus we were chillin with A TEMS guy and a couple patrol officers that were diverting traffic so it wasn't a huge issue.

I'm not huge on the "get on the radio and help will come" especially after hitting my panic button today. Yea it works but its not as fast as you would think. 3-4 minutes is a really long time when you're on your own with only your partner and someone that's trying to hurt you.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 6, 2013)

Aidey said:


> It can be a problem if you are trying to be sneaky. Say mom calls 911 on behalf of her drugged out son at a different address. Probably don't want the son hearing his address, or something close to it on his scanner.



Lol that seems like a stretch. I guess we should never say our location on the radio for any call- what if some wacko is listening to his scanner trying to hunt us all down :lol: Is it possible, sure. Seems pretty unlikely, though. I'm with Exo on this. I don't normally say my location when staging, but I don't see the harm in it.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 6, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Lol that seems like a stretch. I guess we should never say our location on the radio for any call- what if some wacko is listening to his scanner trying to hunt us all down :lol: Is it possible, sure. Seems pretty unlikely, though. I'm with Exo on this. I don't normally say my location when staging, but I don't see the harm in it.



You'd be surprised. We routinely do SWAT standbys too. It's always fun when you dispatched to xxxx address, Unk problem, stage out. And when you arrive you call staged at x and y streets, and all the cops freak out because it is a no knock arrest warrant on a gang banger or something.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 6, 2013)

Just a habit of mine. Obviously 99% of the calls we stage on there's not even a need, but I'd rather just air "staged" all the time than fail to when I need to.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 6, 2013)

Aidey said:


> You'd be surprised. We routinely do SWAT standbys too. It's always fun when you dispatched to xxxx address, Unk problem, stage out. And when you arrive you call staged at x and y streets, and all the cops freak out because it is a no knock arrest warrant on a gang banger or something.



We do those as well, but we don't normally talk  on PD's channel. Even if we did, PD has secured channels. I'm sure they're possible to get access too if somebody knows A LOT about radios and frequencies, but your typical scanners aren't going to pick them up. Usually when PD gets mad about us getting on their channel on scene, it's because they asked for a dark radio (no traffic) during a raid, and we never heard them request for it.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 6, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> So starting January there will be medics other than ocfa medics? I just skimmed through it but care to cliff notes? Lol



That's what I'm wondering too, does this mean Care, Emergency, Doctors, etc are gonna be able to start hiring Paramedics and not have to use a CCT nurse for patients that only need ALS care?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 6, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> I used to love cookie dough ice cream, until I became too allergic to cocoa to handle it. I wish someone would make cookie dough ice cream without those little chocolate bits in it.



http://zivachocolates.wordpress.com/2013/05/25/vegan-recipe-carob-chip-cookie-dough-ice-cream/


----------



## Aidey (Jun 6, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> We do those as well, but we don't normally talk  on PD's channel. Even if we did, PD has secured channels. I'm sure they're possible to get access too if somebody knows A LOT about radios and frequencies, but your typical scanners aren't going to pick them up. Usually when PD gets mad about us getting on their channel on scene, it's because they asked for a dark radio (no traffic) during a raid, and we never heard them request for it.



PD can listen to us, but we can't listen to them. And the general public can listen to us, hence the issue.


----------



## exodus (Jun 6, 2013)

Aidey said:


> PD can listen to us, but we can't listen to them. And the general public can listen to us, hence the issue.



Well if they want us in for a standby like that, we should probably be included in the pre-mission briefing.

Rob, I've found it much easier to come up with my location with no adrenaline going than being rushed with adrenaline, trying to find a street sign, and then keying up the radio and clearly saying where we're at.  Same reason PD gives call outs on any call they're on.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 6, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> I used to love cookie dough ice cream, until I became too allergic to cocoa to handle it. I wish someone would make cookie dough ice cream without those little chocolate bits in it.



Oh my gosh...

Allergic to cocoa? I would not survive.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 6, 2013)

No clue how I got picked to picked to play a patient for the medic schools NREMT testing. And it's a paid position


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 6, 2013)

The student curse continues.  3 hoirs with no runs at a slow post.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 6, 2013)

Just found out that I'm going from being on a BLS transfer car in a city I've spent no time in to the contract ambulance for a fire district fifteen minutes from me. 24 hour shifts from a station, don't mind if I do!


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 6, 2013)

Solid work! Man that works out well.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 6, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Solid work! Man that works out well.



Yea I have no idea how that happened. The Denver operation is not as hopeless as I had originally thought but it wouldn't have been a good time working there, that's for sure. Just happy to save some gas.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jun 7, 2013)

*re*

So after 20 years of EMS/ER and being picked up by San Mateo AMR and working the streets for a couple months I accepted a FT Operations Field Supervisor position last month.  Wow, so much goes on in the background of a EMS system and maintaining a system staus plan!  I always thought my progression would have been FR, EMT, MICP, PA/RN, never in my plans did FT management have a place.  Though I have to say being out of my realm and having to learn something other then higher levels of medicine has been a great and mentally rewarding challenge so far!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 7, 2013)

exodus said:


> Well if they want us in for a standby like that, we should probably be included in the pre-mission briefing.
> 
> Rob, I've found it much easier to come up with my location with no adrenaline going than being rushed with adrenaline, trying to find a street sign, and then keying up the radio and clearly saying where we're at.  Same reason PD gives call outs on any call they're on.



I do agree with you however our units are tracked via GPS that's very accurate. Sometimes it fails but the vast majority of the time it works well.

I learned today how difficult it is to try and explain where you are (we had moved a bit from the unit) while you're out of breath and restraining a guy twice your size that was just trying to kill us.


----------



## exodus (Jun 7, 2013)

Robb said:


> I do agree with you however our units are tracked via GPS that's very accurate. Sometimes it fails but the vast majority of the time it works well.
> 
> I learned today how difficult it is to try and explain where you are (we had moved a bit from the unit) while you're out of breath and restraining a guy twice your size that was just trying to kill us.



Usually we try to give dispatch updated locations of our patients location or where we will be at in case of things like that. Hindsight is always 20/20 though eh? Glad you got out safe.  Do we need to page DT4EMS again?


----------



## Aprz (Jun 7, 2013)

Corky said:


> So after 20 years of EMS/ER and being picked up by San Mateo AMR and working the streets for a couple months I accepted a FT Operations Field Supervisor position last month.  Wow, so much goes on in the background of a EMS system and maintaining a system staus plan!  I always thought my progression would have been FR, EMT, MICP, PA/RN, never in my plans did FT management have a place.  Though I have to say being out of my realm and having to learn something other then higher levels of medicine has been a great and mentally rewarding challenge so far!


I have three friends that were recently hired there. I regret not applying there.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 7, 2013)

exodus said:


> Usually we try to give dispatch updated locations of our patients location or where we will be at in case of things like that. Hindsight is always 20/20 though eh? Glad you got out safe.  Do we need to page DT4EMS again?



Thank you sir. Hindsight is definitely 20/20, there are a couple things I would have done differently if I could go back but I can't so I'm not going to dwell on it. Just learn a valuable lesson and move on.

I've talked with DT4EMS a while back, might have to message him again!

My HS football coach would have been proud of this tackle though. Still got those free safety skills


----------



## Anjel (Jun 7, 2013)

Robb said:


> I learned today how difficult it is to try and explain where you are (we had moved a bit from the unit) while you're out of breath and restraining a guy twice your size that was just trying to kill us.



Twice your size? So he was like 200lb? 

I am REALLY glad you are ok. It's never a fun situation to be in. My old partner quit EMS after being attacked by a patient and she hasn't been the same since.


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 7, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> http://zivachocolates.wordpress.com/2013/05/25/vegan-recipe-carob-chip-cookie-dough-ice-cream/



OOh, I may have to try the cookie portion of that, without the carob next time my mom goes to make ice cream. I've tried carob chips, hot carob, and just about every other chocolate 'substitute' out there. Its not the same.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 7, 2013)

So California's monument to Dolly Parton is closing. :-(


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 7, 2013)

My Army Reserve unit is giving us a Tactical Combat Casualty Care class this weekend. High speed stuff, flew in trainers, 4 days long, I'm f***ing loving it! I know stateside civilian ambulance and TCCC can be very different places, but my confidence is shooting through the roof, especially since I'm hoping to test with a 911 company next week or so after working IFT only


----------



## exodus (Jun 7, 2013)

Robb said:


> Thank you sir. Hindsight is definitely 20/20, there are a couple things I would have done differently if I could go back but I can't so I'm not going to dwell on it. Just learn a valuable lesson and move on.
> 
> I've talked with DT4EMS a while back, might have to message him again!
> 
> My HS football coach would have been proud of this tackle though. Still got those free safety skills



What would you have done differently if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 7, 2013)

Great, another school shooting. This time at a CA college.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 7, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Great, another school shooting. This time at a CA college.




It seems like the fact that it occurred on a college campus is nothing more than coincidence. From what I heard on the news, it sounds like it started down the street at a house fire where 2 people were found dead. It's like complaining about "another house shooting."


----------



## Aprz (Jun 7, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> It seems like the fact that it occurred on a college campus is nothing more than coincidence. From what I heard on the news, it sounds like it started down the street at a house fire where 2 people were found dead. It's like complaining about "another house shooting."


I'm just mad that happened on Earth. Seems like nothing ever happens on Mars. :glare:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 7, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> It seems like the fact that it occurred on a college campus is nothing more than coincidence. From what I heard on the news, it sounds like it started down the street at a house fire where 2 people were found dead. It's like complaining about "another house shooting."



From what I've been hearing it started at the house. The gun man then carjacked a lady and went to the college.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 7, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I'm just mad that happened on Earth. Seems like nothing ever happens on Mars. :glare:



I heard that the view on Mars will take your breath away.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 7, 2013)

Mmm flexeril....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 7, 2013)

exodus said:


> What would you have done differently if you don't mind me asking?



Let him stumble away and let PD deal with it. He could barely walk though and i knew we'd be back in 10 minutes if I just let him stumble off so we followed him at a distance to give a good direction of travel and he was waiting for us, hiding just around the corner looking for a fight.

Wouldn't have told him he gets to ride in a squad car to jail rather than with me in the ambulance. 

Would've given our location prior to going around the building.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 7, 2013)

Americare is getting no love in regards to all this Santa Monica stuff......


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 8, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I heard that the view on Mars will take your breath away.



 I see what you did there


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 8, 2013)

I have my first stitches.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> I have my first stitches.



No comment...


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 8, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> I have my first stitches.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm feeling restless and rather disenfranchised with my job. Frankly, I'm at a point where I'm really dissatisfied with working as a medic, but I don't particularly want to be a nurse or a PA ... Does this happen to everybody? The pervasive attitude seems to be nothing but ":censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: and complain" and I find myself falling into it... And I don't like it. I'm not naive enough to believe that I'll change the culture here single handedly. 

Eh. 

Maybe I'll just get over it.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 8, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I'm feeling restless and rather disenfranchised with my job. Frankly, I'm at a point where I'm really dissatisfied with working as a medic, but I don't particularly want to be a nurse or a PA ... Does this happen to everybody? The pervasive attitude seems to be nothing but ":censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: and complain" and I find myself falling into it... And I don't like it. I'm not naive enough to believe that I'll change the culture here single handedly.
> 
> Eh.
> 
> Maybe I'll just get over it.


I often feel the same way about my job. Time for a long vacation?


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow, Combat Life Saver/Tactical Combat Casualty Care course, we're at the part where we're sticking NPAs in, and we just had a Soldier stick one in herself, not one, but both nostrils


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 8, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I'm feeling restless and rather disenfranchised with my job. Frankly, I'm at a point where I'm really dissatisfied with working as a medic, but I don't particularly want to be a nurse or a PA ... Does this happen to everybody? The pervasive attitude seems to be nothing but ":censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: and complain" and I find myself falling into it... And I don't like it. I'm not naive enough to believe that I'll change the culture here single handedly.
> 
> Eh.
> 
> Maybe I'll just get over it.



The one good thing about nursing is that if I ever get to that point with my job I have about 10 other specialties I would want to try. Between cath lab, surgical, flight, travel, etc there is always something totally different to do.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 8, 2013)

Maybe a few days off will help...

I love being a medic... it's all the stuff that goes along with it, when I'm not treating patients.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 8, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Maybe a few days off will help...
> 
> I love being a medic... it's all the stuff that goes along with it, when I'm not treating patients.



You could be a forum troll for a week. h34r:


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 8, 2013)

Chase said:


> The one good thing about nursing is that if I ever get to that point with my job I have about 10 other specialties I would want to try. Between cath lab, surgical, flight, travel, etc there is always something totally different to do.





Achilles said:


> You could be a forum troll for a week. h34r:


Well, if Chase ever gets burned out... a week forum trolling might need to be extended to 10 days. Then off to another specialty.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 8, 2013)

It's never good when you have to ban yourself.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 8, 2013)

Day four and we're still getting hosed. Diverted off an assault that turned out to be a near fatal stabbing for a "chest pain" that was a guy calling for a tow truck and AAA called us for some reason...

False STEMI activation that I knew was pericarditis but had no other choice.

Then we miss an extrication accident. Looks like we're doomed to random bs all day in our 105* ambulance with no A/C.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> Day four and we're still getting hosed. Diverted off an assault that turned out to be a near fatal stabbing for a "chest pain" that was a guy calling for a tow truck and AAA called us for some reason...
> 
> False STEMI activation that I knew was pericarditis but had no other choice.
> 
> Then we miss an extrication accident. Looks like we're doomed to random bs all day in our 105* ambulance with no A/C.



No A/C equals out of service for us haha. Or an A/C working but not putting out air that is 78 degrees (I believe it's 78) or less is out of service


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 8, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> It's never good when you have to ban yourself.



Okay, that one brought a grin to my face.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 8, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> No A/C equals out of service for us haha. Or an A/C working but not putting out air that is 78 degrees (I believe it's 78) or less is out of service



Problem is it works when we're moving. Just not when we're posted.


----------



## Chris07 (Jun 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> Problem is it works when we're moving. Just not when we're posted.


That happens with the majority of our units.

If you put the parking break on while parked it revs up the engine (assuming you're in a diesel rig)...which improves the temperature output of the AC...at least this works for me in our units.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 8, 2013)

That would be the high idle, but not every diesel truck has it. Our truck has been doing that too now that it's warm outside. I guess in our truck the same compressor has to run the cab and squad body AC, meaning it just doesn't have enough juice when it's idling. Fortunately this really only comes into play if we go get food somewhere and leave the truck outside. If we had to post with that kind of heat I'd be grouchy.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> Problem is it works when we're moving. Just not when we're posted.



My car is doing that, but I'm not sure I want to spend 100 bucks just yet.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 8, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> That happens with the majority of our units.
> 
> If you put the parking break on while parked it revs up the engine (assuming you're in a diesel rig)...which improves the temperature output of the AC...at least this works for me in our units.



No offense but I've worked in the field for two years....I know how to work my unit  

It blows engine temp air with the high idle on. 

Low idle is lukewarm to hot air.

Moving down the road is somewhat cooler than outside air.

Tried turning the mod AC on, off. Killing the mod power...dispatch didn't like that we stopped tracking...

Parking in the shade, nada. It's my Friday so she's going back to the mechanics' bay for some love again.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> I know how to work my unit



TWSS.


Ahem.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 8, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> TWSS.
> 
> 
> Ahem.



I'm ashamed that I had to look that acronym up. As usual, Google came through for me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 9, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> That happens with the majority of our units.
> 
> If you put the parking break on while parked it revs up the engine (assuming you're in a diesel rig)...which improves the temperature output of the AC...at least this works for me in our units.



We have to park in the shade, set the high idle, pop the hood wide open, put up a sunshade, and cover the side windows with our safety vests to get it cold inside lol


----------



## Chris07 (Jun 9, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We have to park in the shade, set the high idle, pop the hood wide open, put up a sunshade, and cover the side windows with our safety vests to get it cold inside lol


I'm sure you've adjusted your definition of _cold_ a bit.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 9, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> I'm sure you've adjusted your definition of _cold_ a bit.



Maybe haha. Sometimes it feels like it is 50 degrees inside. We have to turn the A/C down


----------



## Tigger (Jun 9, 2013)

It's 0409, do you know where your drunks are? We don't, and the sheriff and fire doesn't know either. So I guess we'll just kinda park here and let the deputies search the eight zillion forest service roads.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 9, 2013)

Grr. Essentially working for free on a trade time shift and missing out on an OT opportunity. When karma for doing the nice thing doesn't work out...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 9, 2013)

It comes back and pays off.

...and you could have said no.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 9, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> It comes back and pays off.
> 
> ...and you could have said no.



This is true. In all honesty, I'm not too bummed about it. It helps break up the days off.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 9, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> This is true. In all honesty, I'm not too bummed about it. It helps break up the days off.



True. OT tomorrow for me. At least it's at the new station.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 9, 2013)

Well this has been another rousing showing of TSA Security Theater. 

I feel safer already.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 9, 2013)

Of course it's 100 degrees and bluebird all week while I work and now that it's my weekend it's pouring rain and thunderstorms


----------



## Wheel (Jun 9, 2013)

The wife has expanded her job search to: anywhere I can apply for jobs too. She's sick of where we live and her job search is going miserably. So much for grad school.

That sounded bitter, and I'm not. She had grad school paid for. It's just frustrating because she's smart and motivated, but unqualified due to lack of experience. Hopefully something will come up soon.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 9, 2013)

Today was fun. For the first time in a long while, I felt like I did some good. Yes, any other medic in my shoes would have done the exact same things, but today it got to be me. Helped a little old lady who was dehydrated feel better by treating her nausea and giving her some fluid, did some pretty interesting EKG interpretation that the ED doc congratulated me on, helped turn around a COPDer, and treated an "unresponsive" woman that needed some kind words more than paramedicine. Nothing happened that was overly dramatic or exciting, but it managed to remind me why I like being a paramedic. Funny how those days that seem to recharge you tend to come by when you least expect it.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 9, 2013)

Ran into a kid I graduated high school with 10 years ago. He was OD'd on heroin.

Took in a 95 y/o that was unresponsive for 4 hours with a heart rate of 30. Son revoked the DNR. 

Sometimes my job sucks.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 10, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I'm feeling restless and rather disenfranchised with my job. Frankly, I'm at a point where I'm really dissatisfied with working as a medic, but I don't particularly want to be a nurse or a PA ... Does this happen to everybody? The pervasive attitude seems to be nothing but ":censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: and complain" and I find myself falling into it... And I don't like it. I'm not naive enough to believe that I'll change the culture here single handedly.
> 
> Eh.
> 
> Maybe I'll just get over it.



No you are not the only one. You just put into words exactly how I feel. 

Honestly though, I took swapped a day so I have 4 days off in a row, and for some reason that helped TREMENDOUSLY. Got to just sit around and chill at the lake and whatnot and kinda hit the reset button. I would highly recommend it. Swap, take a day of PTO, something....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 10, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I'm feeling restless and rather disenfranchised with my job. Frankly, I'm at a point where I'm really dissatisfied with working as a medic, but I don't particularly want to be a nurse or a PA ... Does this happen to everybody? The pervasive attitude seems to be nothing but ":censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: and complain" and I find myself falling into it... And I don't like it. I'm not naive enough to believe that I'll change the culture here single handedly.
> 
> Eh.
> 
> Maybe I'll just get over it.



Couldn't agree more.

Keep saying I don't want to go fire but the departments that I'd be down to work for keep opening for applications.

Probably going to put in for both and see where it goes. Can always stay PRN where I work now.

Also thinking of taking lightsandsirens' advice and burning all my PTO since we're finally fully staffed now so they're supposedly approving it. Was basically impossible before.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah, PTO is at a premium now, as I need to save it for later in the fall when the baby arrives. (What! Yep, a baby.)

Despite the fact that I really need to take sone time off, I'm actually working OT at our newest station today, and it's BEAUTIFUL. It smells of new carpet and rich mahogany. There are many leather bound books... Oh wait. 

It IS really nice though. This medic unit used to be collocated with a volunteer ambulance squad and our "station" was a room in their cold, cinder block building. It's pretty sweet to work out of a brand new building, that is ours exclusively. (Its so new it still has the permit on the window and the contractor's portapotty outside.)

I'm looking forward to enjoying a cup of coffee, reading a book and maybe running a call or two. 

Have a great morning all.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 10, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I'm looking forward to enjoying a cup of coffee, reading a book and maybe running a call or two.
> 
> Have a great morning all.



I hope it's a... _quiet_.... shift for you today...


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 10, 2013)

I know it's been a while since I've posted about the derp on my sister's Facebook account. Here's a gem from one of her friends in a thread about how the US government is turning it's back on Christianity (and if you oppose that, you must be welcoming Sharia law, but I digress).


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 10, 2013)

That's classic jp


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 10, 2013)

Every day is a Q day here. 

...and sorry about the size of those pic. I posted from the phone.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 10, 2013)

Omg this fire being control on the scene protocol is the stupidest thing known to man. Why do some of these firemen think they are gods gift to earth! 

"If I tell you to do something, you do it" per this captain

Keep in mind we are both ALS providers with the same scope, and this was one of the several FDs we work with.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 10, 2013)

Easy, who ever is first on scene has all control of patient care.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 10, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Easy, who ever is first on scene has all control of patient care.




Sure... if the first on scene wants to accompany the patient to the hospital. Otherwise the transport agency should have priority (assuming same level of training).


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 10, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Sure... if the first on scene wants to accompany the patient to the hospital. Otherwise the transport agency should have priority (assuming same level of training).



Seriously. It just makes sence.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 10, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Omg this fire being control on the scene protocol is the stupidest thing known to man. Why do some of these firemen think they are gods gift to earth!
> 
> "If I tell you to do something, you do it" per this captain
> 
> Keep in mind we are both ALS providers with the same scope, and this was one of the several FDs we work with.



That's why I love working with the county fire guys up here.....sandbag to almost every call resulting in us being first on scene almost all the time. Plus nobody steps on each other's toes, which is nice. At night, they usually just send one guy in to see if they are needed.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 10, 2013)

Alot of times they'll just be sitting and waiting inside of the engine for us to arrive so they don't have to bring their gear in or do patient care.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 10, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Alot of times they'll just be sitting and waiting inside of the engine for us to arrive so they don't have to bring their gear in or do patient care.



Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 10, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Wow. Just wow.



That backfired on them once when we went in and a patient was in severe respiratory distress with sats in the 60s....did that change anything? Absolutely not. Fire doesn't think their the second coming of Jesus up here for the most part. They are completely content with turfing all medical-aids to AMR while doing the least possible amount of work.

It also really sucks for the medic interns that choose to do their field time with them.....most of the time it's awkward when they come in afterwards and ask the same questions we did. The crew usually wants to get out of there fast so they just tell the kid they'll mark it as an ALS contact and rush out of there.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 10, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Alot of times they'll just be sitting and waiting inside of the engine for us to arrive so they don't have to bring their gear in or do patient care.



That's been known to happen around here with some crews.  Fortunately, I never experienced it first hand, though.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 10, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Omg this fire being control on the scene protocol is the stupidest thing known to man.
> 
> .


If its an MVA or fire, why not?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 10, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Alot of times they'll just be sitting and waiting inside of the engine for us to arrive so they don't have to bring their gear in or do patient care.



We have one station like that. Working a full arrest my medic hands a bag of saline to the fire captain and asks him to spike it. The captain sets it down and tells the medic "do it yourself". I've had them walk out of a house when they hear our siren, when we enter the house the patient is still having an active seizure.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 10, 2013)

Achilles said:


> If its an MVA or fire, why not?



Because most of the time it's not.....


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 10, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We have one station like that. Working a full arrest my medic hands a bag of saline to the fire captain and asks him to spike it. The captain sets it down and tells the medic "do it yourself". I've had them walk out of a house when they hear our siren, when we enter the house the patient is still having an active seizure.



Nice dude, looks like it's not just a probłem in the high desert.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 10, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Nice dude, looks like it's not just a probłem in the high desert.



It's only that one fire station


----------



## Achilles (Jun 10, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Because most of the time it's not.....


Apparently it's not all of the time, now is it?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 10, 2013)

That would not fly here. At all.

10 hour bonus shift with a rate of $35.16/hour? Yes, I will accept.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 10, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Apparently it's not all of the time, now is it?



60% of the time.....every time.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 10, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It's only that one fire station



7 fire stations on this end.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 10, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> 60% of the time.....every time.



Is this an actual statistic or did you just make that up? 
I'm thinking the latter of the two.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 10, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Is this an actual statistic or did you just make that up?
> I'm thinking the latter of the two.



That's a quote from "Anchorman"


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 10, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjvQFtlNQ-M

For visual and auditory reference


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 10, 2013)

Achilles said:


> If its an MVA or fire, why not?



LE controls MVAs here unless its an extrication. 



DesertEMT66 said:


> We have one station like that. Working a full arrest my medic hands a bag of saline to the fire captain and asks him to spike it. The captain sets it down and tells the medic "do it yourself". I've had them walk out of a house when they hear our siren, when we enter the house the patient is still having an active seizure.



That captain would've gotten booted from my scene in a heartbeat and a Supe would definitely be on the way. "Do it yourself." "Ok, go sit in the engine and I'll come talk to you when I'm finished here."

You don't wanna do the job anymore then quit.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> LE controls MVAs here unless its an extrication.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We can do anything about it here. We have zero pull with the fire departments. Since we are a private company we have to play nice or else we will lose our contract.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 10, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We can do anything about it here. We have zero pull with the fire departments. Since we are a private company we have to play nice or else we will lose our contract.



We're a private company too but are the medical authority. Plus the way our contract is written the only way we can lose it is if we miss compliance two months in a row and we've never missed a month...so different situation I guess.

Well, I know I could never work where you work lol. I'd get myself fired.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 10, 2013)

Our fire is typically good. Till I called one out on giving nitro durine a hypertensive crisis absent chest pain (hes a medic but fire is bls and it wasnt the patients nitro). 

Same crew

Fire: he's not responding to us.
Me: probably not, he's dead. Start CPR


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 10, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Our fire is typically good. Till I called one out on giving nitro durine a hypertensive crisis absent chest pain (hes a medic but fire is bls and it wasnt the patients nitro).
> 
> Same crew
> 
> ...



*cough* rebound hypertension for the loss *cough*


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 10, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Is this an actual statistic or did you just make that up?
> I'm thinking the latter of the two.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 10, 2013)

Off for 7 days and back to work. 

It's clearly time to work on an exit plan to a new job and possibly place.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 10, 2013)

Whys that?


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 10, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Whys that?



Tired of green and the stuff that goes on. Spent 7 days with family and tired of being this far away.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow. Just had my second Red Alert from the National Weather Service this week. Apparently they automatically come through for weather, amber alerts, and presidential addresses on most new smartphones. This one was basically warning that a tornado was coming. No signs so far...


----------



## terrible one (Jun 11, 2013)

I've worked in several counties in SoCal and the vast majority of FDs with ALS believe they are Gods gift to medicine. I am not allowed to comment otherwise or I loose my job. I'm counting down the days until I can leave this state.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 11, 2013)

Please note: I just didn't transport a BLS patient because his mom was all- "I will just follow in the car."  He thought it was STUPID for us to give him a ride if he was already having a ride. 

Astonishing.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 11, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> Please note: I just didn't transport a BLS patient because his mom was all- "I will just follow in the car."  He thought it was STUPID for us to give him a ride if he was already having a ride.
> 
> Astonishing.



There's a first time for everything I guess. It's nice to see common sense isn't quite extinct.


----------



## MissK (Jun 11, 2013)

Halfway through a 10-hour protocol rollout meeting for work. Ugh.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 11, 2013)

Wishing I was back in FFX for a day. Captain Brown, even among those who only knew you for a short time you will be missed. RIP.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 11, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Wishing I was back in FFX for a day. Captain Brown, even among those who only knew you for a short time you will be missed. RIP.



I know right? It was shockingly quick. He was in the hospital, then out, then back. I suspect a leak from the gut and sepsis was the problem. 

He left an impression on me and I didn't even work with the man. I sat in on a class he was teaching. 

Hubby and I will be at his funeral whenever they make the plan.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 11, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> I know right? It was shockingly quick. He was in the hospital, then out, then back. I suspect a leak from the gut and sepsis was the problem.
> 
> He left an impression on me and I didn't even work with the man. I sat in on a class he was teaching.
> 
> Hubby and I will be at his funeral whenever they make the plan.



He used to give me a hard time that he had literally been a medic longer than I had been alive. One of the MANY great role models from that department I still try to live up to. Wish I would be able to attend the funeral, do you know of any arrangements for flowers and/or donations?


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 11, 2013)

We are still waiting to hear details. I will forward them to you when word comes out. Hoping the funeral is Saturday and not Friday, when I'm working I don't think my department would give leave for a situation like this.


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 11, 2013)

Worked 12 hours and only ran 2 calls today. My white cloud is way to powerful.


----------



## MissK (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, the biggest changes made today were all ET intubations must be bougie-assisted, we're getting Zoll monitors that will be linked up with our computer system, and all units will have black boxes installed. For the most part, I think it's good... different, but good.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 11, 2013)

Bougies=good. Zoll monitors=meh. Black Box in each truck="road safety" which means get used to hearing "tap tap tap tap tap tap".


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 11, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Bougies=good. Zoll monitors=meh. Black Box in each truck="road safety" which means get used to hearing "tap tap tap tap tap tap".



Yep.  The tapping means you're doing it right lol. 

Our Road Safety is being switched out for GeoTab. So far it doesn't seem as sensitive and is less annoying.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank god they took the road safety systems out of our rigs. That tapping is obnoxious! Although I asked for it back when I had my shiny new partner to help her learn to drive with me in the back. 

Went from Road Safety to DriveCam and now are switching over to iDrive. 

It's incredible how often the cameras are on in the rig without you even knowing it. Cab door opening, code lights activating, code lights deactivating, g-forces, over 80 (or 85, I can't remember) MPH and manual activation with the red button. Pretty sure there's more but I can't remember them.

Got some more ink done today. Is it considered an addiction if you have weekly appointments running for the next few months? Gotta finish this arm then starting on the other. Also considered starting the back piece to join them together. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 12, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Yep.  The tapping means you're doing it right lol.
> 
> Our Road Safety is being switched out for GeoTab. So far it doesn't seem as sensitive and is less annoying.



We have bumper stickes "1-800- how's my driving" haha


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 12, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We have bumper stickes "1-800- how's my driving" haha



I saw those on units in my hometown last week. 

We don't have those stickers and people still don't hesitate to call in driving complaints.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 12, 2013)

Three straight heat related emergencies. Go inside people.


----------



## chillybreeze (Jun 12, 2013)

Everyone wants to work with me at both stations right now!  Im a white cloud it seems!!  Im going on a week and a half and not the first call on my shift at either station.  Every other shift has been running like crazy but none on mine!

Im pretty sure ive just jinxed myself and its gonna hit the fan soon!  Im ready though cause boredom is starting to set in!  lol


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 12, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Three straight heat related emergencies. Go inside people.



I was almost just one myself while doing yard work. 

Im not near as acclimated to the heat as I thought I was.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 12, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> I was almost just one myself while doing yard work.
> 
> Im not near as acclimated to the heat as I thought I was.



It seems that no one is. I've been trying to hydrate more than usual.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 12, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> I was almost just one myself while doing yard work.
> 
> Im not near as acclimated to the heat as I thought I was.



I'm about to make myself one in a minute  Getting ready to go for a run


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 12, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'm about to make myself one in a minute  Getting ready to go for a run



You're a fool lol. 

I hydrate a lot but its the heat. I'm a night shifter/vampire and never out in it


----------



## exodus (Jun 12, 2013)

There have been 10 calls or so in the entire valley today. This sucks. I'm so bored. None for us yet since 8am. It's now 3pm.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 12, 2013)

exodus said:


> There have been 10 calls or so in the entire valley today. This sucks. I'm so bored. None for us yet since 8am. It's now 3pm.



Are you guys posted PS?


----------



## exodus (Jun 12, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Are you guys posted PS?



PS3.

There's only been 2 medical aids so far here in PS.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 12, 2013)

exodus said:


> PS3.
> 
> There's only been 2 medical aids so far here in PS.



Wow that sucks. Should pick up around 5pm (usually).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 12, 2013)

Ambulance decided to be cute and lock us out with a pt on the gurney getting ready to load them... then decides to be even cuter and unlock right as the second unit showed up...Take that one out of service and get another frontline unit...The headlight wigwag is stuck on in this one so they continually flash no matter what...

Can nothing be easy this bid!? Pain in my ***.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 12, 2013)

exodus said:


> There have been 10 calls or so in the entire valley today. This sucks. I'm so bored. None for us yet since 8am. It's now 3pm.



We still have not turned a wheel.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 12, 2013)

Two third rides at the new place with no calls. Nonetheless the boss emails me today asking if I can keep working after my third ride ends at the station across time. Hmmm I don't think so.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 12, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Two third rides at the new place with no calls. Nonetheless the boss emails me today asking if I can keep working after my third ride ends at the station across time. Hmmm I don't think so.



You really are a white cloud.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 12, 2013)

We couldn't resist slipping the medic unit in with the apparent cop car show. 

This just cracked me up.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 12, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> We couldn't resist slipping the medic unit in with the apparent cop car show.
> 
> This just cracked me up.



You should have parked in front of them. I imagine that would have garnered a better reaction.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 12, 2013)

Wheel said:


> You really are a white cloud.



I was going it would not follow me to a new district that is almost the opposite of my original spot. Guess not.


----------



## exodus (Jun 13, 2013)

Robb said:


> Ambulance decided to be cute and lock us out with a pt on the gurney getting ready to load them... then decides to be even cuter and unlock right as the second unit showed up...Take that one out of service and get another frontline unit...The headlight wigwag is stuck on in this one so they continually flash no matter what...
> 
> Can nothing be easy this bid!? Pain in my ***.



That happens occasionally on our rigs, if we pull on the headlights, they stay steady on since it cuts off wig wag.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 13, 2013)

Just discovered ancient music from high school (2005-6) on my laptop deep within the Shared/Transferred Files. Terrifyingly horrible taste then.

New Pioneer FX-700BH stereo for the F150, yey!


----------



## Kemma (Jun 13, 2013)

Tests, fees, forms, ohhh the horror! It is just too much to bare!


----------



## Anjel (Jun 13, 2013)

Just heard on Judge Judy. 

"I was so scared I was gonna loose her. She could of went into epileptic shock".


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 13, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Just heard on Judge Judy.
> 
> "I was so scared I was gonna loose her. She could of went into epileptic shock".



I hate when that happens to patients.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 13, 2013)

It has been a crazy past few days in Saint Louis. I think it is up to 20+ people killed this week either from violent crimes or drugs. There have been a ton of Heorin ODs and armed robberies w/ killings. I hope my holster gets here soon so I can start carrying my XDs. 

On another crappy note I just got a email saying that my hospital will be laying off employees. They have cut back staffing and made lots of changes lately but it appears it has not been enough. It is going to be really crappy for a while. My hospital has held off longer than other hospitals in the area but I guess it was bound to happen. The state shooting down the affordable care act has really put hospitals in a tight spot. I am sure a lot of outpatient and elective surgery centers will be on the chomping block.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 13, 2013)

I love running during a storm


----------



## Tigger (Jun 13, 2013)

Wildfires in my area are getting very bad, 2 deaths and over 300 homes. Probably going to be staffing an ambulance at the Black Forest fee Monday with my part time gig. We're probably 40 miles from the incident so that'll give you an idea of the resources being committed.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 13, 2013)

Worked 1030-1630 today. Was supposed to teach from 1700-2330 but the lab got cancelled...ill take the afternoon off but I'm not stoked on having to use pto or make up the hours.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 14, 2013)

Had no idea this was so close to me.....enticed.

http://www.exoticmeatmarkets.com/


----------



## Anjel (Jun 14, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Had no idea this was so close to me.....enticed.
> 
> http://www.exoticmeatmarkets.com/



I'm not a vegetarian but I find that wrong on so many levels. 

Zebra meat? Really? And squirrel?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 14, 2013)

Taste in food is determined by culture. Our cultures determine our food preference. What is considered delicious in one culture might be considered disgusting by another.  There are no transcultural, universally accepted standards of taste.

That being said, I'm willing to give the Wild Boar meat a shot since I've never had it before.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm sure it will taste fine. lol I just don't think I could bring myself to eat it. 

Although I think I have had boar jerky.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 14, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Had no idea this was so close to me.....enticed.
> 
> http://www.exoticmeatmarkets.com/




If I ever move to Nevada and open up a brothel, I'm going to name it Exotic Meat Market.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 14, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> If I ever move to Nevada and open up a brothel, I'm going to name it Exotic Meat Market.



How about a singles bar, full of euro trash and bikers ... Exotic Meet Market.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 14, 2013)

No. Just no. 


To both of you.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have some hick cousins that introduced me to squirrel meat. It wasn't too bad actually. Frog on the other hand was very difficult for me.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 14, 2013)

A fun afternoon in the simulator lab. And by fun, I mean sweaty. 

And I'm sticky with "sim man airway lube". Great.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 14, 2013)

Morale of today's story is don't huff paint  near large bodies of water. You end up waking up dead. 

"The officer pulled the man, who was face down, from the water and attempted to resuscitate him with assistance from XXXXX Medics."

Yea...PD intubated him, suctioned, dropped lines, pushed meds and we just assisted.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 14, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I have some hick cousins that introduced me to squirrel meat. It wasn't too bad actually. Frog on the other hand was very difficult for me.



Squirrel isn't half bad. Never had frog.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 14, 2013)

Stupid FedEx. I have to wait till tomorrow for my horse head mask from Amazon because you they wanted a signature.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 14, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Stupid FedEx. I have to wait till tomorrow for my horse head mask from Amazon because you they wanted a signature.



Do we even want to know why you ordered one? Haha


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 15, 2013)

jpinfv said:


> stupid fedex. I have to wait till tomorrow for my horse head mask from amazon because you they wanted a signature.



kcco?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 15, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> kcco?



I don't think he is a chiver but I could be wrong


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 15, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> kcco?



:thumbsup:


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 15, 2013)

Chive On


----------



## exodus (Jun 15, 2013)

The hell is KCCO?


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 15, 2013)

Laying down 20 hours in with a 0.85 UHU and 580 miles on the medic unit for the day.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 15, 2013)

exodus said:


> The hell is KCCO?



http://thechive.com/

It's really popular among military, police, fire, and EMS.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 15, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I don't think he is a chiver but I could be wrong




I've been there a few times, but, no, it's not a daily stop for me.


As to why I want a horse head mask? Because there's just something creepy about them that will make wearing one during didactic week simply awesome.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello?


----------



## Wheel (Jun 15, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Are you sure that horse head doesn't come with a tail and crop!



uhh...


----------



## Achilles (Jun 15, 2013)

Wheel said:


> uhh...



Kidding 
I tried to say it so it wouldn't sound weird. :wacko:


----------



## Wheel (Jun 15, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Kidding
> I tried to say it so it wouldn't sound weird. :wacko:



I figured as much.


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 15, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I have some hick cousins that introduced me to squirrel meat. It wasn't too bad actually. Frog on the other hand was very difficult for me.



I don't think I could bring myself to try frog. I used to have a pet frog many years ago. Also, when I was in college I used to work behind a seafood counter that sold frog legs. I used to have a recipe to hand out to customers called "Frog Leg Stew With a Kick" That usually got a groan out of them.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 15, 2013)

Posted at my house for three hours. Yeah kikos with mi esposa and a nap for my partner in guest room!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 15, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> I don't think I could bring myself to try frog. I used to have a pet frog many years ago. Also, when I was in college I used to work behind a seafood counter that sold frog legs. I used to have a recipe to hand out to customers called "Frog Leg Stew With a Kick" That usually got a groan out of them.



Lick and release


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 15, 2013)

Just did a workplace violence training for my company. According to the info on the training an employee that has an interest in automatic or semi-automatic weapons is a warning sign of possible workplace violence.

I can easily name 20 employees who have an interest in weapons.... :unsure:


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 15, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Just did a workplace violence training for my company. According to the info on the training an employee that has an interest in automatic or semi-automatic weapons is a warning sign of possible workplace violence.
> 
> I can easily name 20 employees who have an interest in weapons.... :unsure:




Was there also a video on sexual harassment?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWZO_zehR9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 15, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Was there also a video on sexual harassment?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWZO_zehR9w[/YOUTUBE]



Thankfully no. However if the video was made by field employees it would be hilarious.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 15, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Lick and release



Are you sure you aren't from Arkansas?


----------



## Wheel (Jun 16, 2013)

Partner says "if they wake us  up tonight I hope it's gory." Cue fatal shooting.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 16, 2013)

Patient with endocarditis + septicimeia = PM/AICD removal = Torsades all day.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 16, 2013)

Chase said:


> Patient with endocarditis + septicimeia = PM/AICD removal = Torsades all day.




So they're just going to leave him twisting?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 16, 2013)

Just a little shout out in honor of my dad, the greatest man I know. I have listened enthralled to his stories as a Marine and a Navy SEAL, learned many a life lesson from him (some fun and some not so fun) and spent countless hours fighting fire and running aid calls with him on the engine. Happy Fathers Day Dad! I wouldn't be anything near what I am today without you.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 16, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Just a little shout out in honor of my dad, the greatest man I know.



Hear, hear


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 16, 2013)

+2 - Rest in peace, pops.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 16, 2013)

I smell a ban coming. Can't say I'm sad, though.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 16, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I smell a ban coming. Can't say I'm sad, though.


----------



## All Ryle Dup (Jun 16, 2013)

Ugh... I have a headache..  

Oh here's a movie quote- 
"You want my blood, take my blood!!!"

I hope "directionless" is the appropriate place to just shoot the :censored::censored::censored::censored:.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 16, 2013)

Haha! Had got it in just in time :lol:


----------



## All Ryle Dup (Jun 16, 2013)

JPINFV said:


>



Hahaha! Hilarious. That is awesome. 

Sorry I'm emotional. It's rag time. And I just frown upon being talked down to. I will avidly defend myself if the rare circumstance occurs where I am offended.

That is probably the funniest meme I've seen all day.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 16, 2013)

All Ryle Dup said:


> Ugh... I have a headache..
> 
> Oh here's a movie quote-
> "You want my blood, take my blood!!!"
> ...



You are not the Negotiator. You are not being railroaded. This is not some grand arena. Nothing here is what it seems. You are not the plucky hero, the Alliance is not an evil empire, and this is not the grand arena.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 16, 2013)

All Ryle Dup said:


> Sorry I'm emotional. It's rag time. And I just frown upon being talked down to.



Ragtime, like "Somewhere in the city there's a madman waiting, standing in the shadows with a gun in his hand" [warning, NSFW language involved] or...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 16, 2013)

Get back off topic, please.

This thread is not immune from being locked either.


----------



## All Ryle Dup (Jun 16, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 16, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Get back off topic, please.
> 
> This thread is not immune from being locked either.




Yankees suck.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 16, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Yankees suck.



Did Boston even show up to the game today?


----------



## All Ryle Dup (Jun 16, 2013)

Can I just say real quick... You guys... Mods, admins, what have you - should work for the Gov't... You guys are better at making things disappear than the CIA. Nice work.

Not being disingenuous either. Please, don't lock this on my account.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 16, 2013)

All Ryle Dup said:


> Can I just say real quick... You guys... Mods, admins, what have you - should work for the Gov't... You guys are better at making things disappear than the CIA. Nice work.
> 
> Not being disingenuous either. Please, don't lock this on my account.



We view it as having the choice of either making the posts disappear, or the users disappear.

We prefer to make the posts disappear for a variety of reason, but will make users vanish if necessary.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 16, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Did Boston even show up to the game today?




I hate it when the Wankees play the Red Sux. I don't know who to root for to lose.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 16, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I hate it when the Wankees play the Red Sux. I don't know who to root for to lose.



The Marinots?


----------



## All Ryle Dup (Jun 16, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> We prefer to make the posts disappear for a variety of reason, but will make users vanish if necessary.









Well I guess now is a good time for me to shut up then.
Good night EMTLife.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 16, 2013)

All Ryle Dup said:


> Well I guess now is a good time for me to shut up then.
> Good night EMTLife.



Don't believe me?

h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 16, 2013)

Look, Dudette (since you're self admittedly currently being visited by Aunt Flo), I know what you're doing. Been there, done that, won the vacation. Take some Midol, watch some Lifetime, listen to some Taylor Swift, read some Twilight (am I missing some other disgusting thing that women do?), and come back tomorrow.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 16, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Look, Dudette (since you're self admittedly currently being visited by Aunt Flo), I know what you're doing. Been there, done that, won the vacation. Take some Midol, watch some Lifetime, listen to some Taylor Swift, read some Twilight (am I missing some other disgusting thing that women do?), and come back tomorrow.



Dude dont hate on Taylor, She's awesome. And hot.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 16, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> Dude dont hate on Taylor, She's awesome. And hot.


I heard she recently broke up... which means we can look forward to another angst filled album of man hate.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 16, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> So they're just going to leave him twisting?



Multiple mag runs and a Isuprel drip did nothing. The patient has a Quinton so they couldn't float a pacer wire on the right. They are going to try to float another wire from the groin or left IJ tomorrow. He is tolerating the short runs pretty well. We only had to shock him a few times when he sustained. 


Today was another fun day of STEMIs and Acute Strokes. Oh and a nice respiratory arrest. 

I hate strokes. They take up so much of your time with Neuro checks. But their NIH was 36 and GSC 7 so there wasn't much to check.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 16, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I heard she recently broke up... which means we can look forward to another angst filled album of man hate.



She has to sow her wild oats. She's young, it's ok. When the time is right, I'm going to marry her.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 16, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> She has to sow her wild oats. She's young, it's ok. When the time is right, I'm going to marry her.



I don't have a problem with people sowing their wild oats. I have a problem being subjected listening to the whining on the radio.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm just going to make her write the breakup song before we get together...that way if we do the process in reverse we'll make it


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 16, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> She has to sow her wild oats. She's young, it's ok. When the time is right, I'm going to marry her.



All of her exes have a new song coming out, it's called, "maybe it's you?"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 16, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I don't have a problem with people sowing their wild oats. I have a problem being subjected listening to the whining on the radio.



Radios have two knobs. One changes the station, the other turns it off. That's the nice thing about America, you're free to use either one.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 16, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> All of her exes have a new song coming out, it's called, "maybe it's you?"



Ha. As much as I crush on her, I have a feeling she is permanently stuck at age fourteen, or whenever it was she got famous, and will remain on that event horizon for the rest of eternity.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 16, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> Ha. As much as I crush on her, I have a feeling she is permanently stuck at age fourteen, or whenever it was she got famous, and will remain on that event horizon for the rest of eternity.



I met her a few years back when I worked in radio and she was very genuine and gracious. The "girl next door" thing is really not an act. She's just a pretty nice person. And she's figured out the formula for catchy pop songs. More power to her.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 16, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Radios have two knobs. One changes the station, the other turns it off. That's the nice thing about America, you're free to use either one.




Actually, mine has 3 knobs. None of them, in their role as knobs, either turns it off or changes the channel. Everything else is buttons or slides.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 16, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I met her a few years back when I worked in radio and she was very genuine and gracious. The "girl next door" thing is really not an act. She's just a pretty nice person. And she's figured out the formula for catchy pop songs. More power to her.



Good. I can keep my fantasy intact.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 16, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> Good. I can keep my fantasy intact.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2013)

I kinda like Taylor swift..


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 16, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I kinda like Taylor swift..



Don't make me fight you for her


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> Don't make me fight you for her



Bring it on


----------



## Aprz (Jun 16, 2013)

While you two are fighting, I'm gonna take her to the movies.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2013)

Aprz said:


> While you two are fighting, I'm gonna take her to the movies.



I Facebook stalk you so I will show up at that theater!


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 16, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I Facebook stalk you so I will show up at that theater!



She prefers the theatre. We are a high class couple.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 16, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> She prefers the theatre. We are a high class couple.




Please... when was the last time you were at the theater?


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 16, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Please... when was the last time you were at the theater?


 
Uuuhhhhh.......


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 16, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> Uuuhhhhh.......



It appears as if JPINFV won that round.:rofl:


----------



## Achilles (Jun 16, 2013)

First off,
Carrie underwood is hotter.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 16, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> It appears as if JPINFV won that round.:rofl:



Yeah but I did go to the opera. 

Well, one of the opera dudes sang the national anthem at a ball game I was at.

That counts, right??


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 16, 2013)

Achilles said:


> First off,
> Carrie underwood is hotter.



She'll do.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2013)

Achilles said:


> First off,
> Carrie underwood is hotter.



But also 7 years older than Taylor


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 16, 2013)

<<< Goes to gather all necessary information for inevitable cyber stalking subpoenas we'll receive.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 17, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> Yeah but I did go to the opera.
> 
> Well, one of the opera dudes sang the national anthem at a ball game I was at.
> 
> That counts, right??




That's like saying "Mike Rowe is an opera singer. I watched him sing on Dirty Jobs. Therefore... I went to the opera."

http://youtu.be/jZbjfk2kN8w?t=1m57s


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 17, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> But also 7 years older than Taylor



Exactly. That's 7 more years of hot before she gets old and wrinkly.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> That's like saying "Mike Rowe is an opera singer. I watched him sing on Dirty Jobs. Therefore... I went to the opera."
> 
> http://youtu.be/jZbjfk2kN8w?t=1m57s



I don't like your logic sir.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 17, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> Exactly. That's 7 more years of hot before she gets old and wrinkly.



And also when was the time Carrie came out with a really popular song? Taylor's last songs (even though she gets made fun of) are popular. Which means more $$$ haha


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 17, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> And also when was the time Carrie came out with a really popular song? Taylor's last songs (even though she gets made fun of) are popular. Which means more $$$ haha



She had the one out about rain in Oklahoma and killing her abusive father with a tornado.

That's not really the message I would covey with my music, but, (here it comes, your gonna hate me for it...), YOLO. Or I suppose you could apply its corollary: YODO


----------



## Achilles (Jun 17, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> And also when was the time Carrie came out with a really popular song? Taylor's last songs (even though she gets made fun of) are popular. Which means more $$$ haha



Her last album was number 1 on the top 100 in four countries.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 17, 2013)

Instead of talking about Taylor Swift OR Carrie Underwood, why are we not discussing Taylor Swift AND Carrie Underwood?


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 17, 2013)

Why no love for Miranda Lambert?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Why no love for Miranda Lambert?



Because she is already married haha


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 17, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Because she is already married haha



Irrelevant.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Irrelevant.



Her voice


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 17, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Her voice


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFgx5MY72Dk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aprz (Jun 17, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I Facebook stalk you so I will show up at that theater!


When was the last time I posted something on Facebook? I've never used the checkin phone app thingy either. 

Catch me if you can.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 17, 2013)

Child abuse for the lose. Not hurt, but scared. Sad, sad situation.

Also, first-ever patient complaint from a crack head who thought my advice to enroll in the indigent-care program was "talking down to me because Im poor" Guess what, ma'am? ER isnt going to help you.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> You are not the Negotiator. You are not being railroaded. This is not some grand arena. Nothing here is what it seems. You are not the plucky hero, the Alliance is not an evil empire, and this is not the grand arena.



You can't stop the signal. 

While I certainly wouldn't say no to any of the others, I would have to go for Gretchen Wilson instead (watch her California Girls video to see why  plus I'd get to hang out with Big & Rich!


----------



## Anjel (Jun 17, 2013)

Aprz said:


> When was the last time I posted something on Facebook? I've never used the checkin phone app thingy either.
> 
> Catch me if you can.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 17, 2013)

Today I'm thankful that Kauffman Tire has free wifi.  Makes tune up time a little less aggravating.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 17, 2013)

Today is my birthday. It's also the five-year anniversary of the only line of duty death our department has ever had. Talk about a bittersweet day.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 17, 2013)

Bittersweet indeed. Happy birthday anyway, bud  Hope y'all have a chill shift.


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 17, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Radios have two knobs. One changes the station, the other turns it off. That's the nice thing about America, you're free to use either one.



Unless you're my dad who got sick of people changing the radio station in his truck. He set all the buttons to the same station, then broke the tuning knob. :rofl:


----------



## Tigger (Jun 17, 2013)

24 hours, one cancelled enroute. I'm getting a littttttllllleee sick of spending all my time in the station, only so much to do.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 17, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Today is my birthday. It's also the five-year anniversary of the only line of duty death our department has ever had. Talk about a bittersweet day.



Well happy birthday nonetheless.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 17, 2013)

What's the point of accruing PTO if you aren't allowed to :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing use it?

Fire apps are opening again soon. Time to hit the gym.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> What's the point of accruing PTO if you aren't allowed to :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing use it?
> 
> Fire apps are opening again soon. Time to hit the gym.



Or perhaps time for a move? That's what I'm leaning towards.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 17, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> Yeah but I did go to the opera.
> 
> Well, one of the opera dudes sang the national anthem at a ball game I was at.
> 
> That counts, right??



I'd count it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 17, 2013)

Let's face it...the only culture that most people in EMS are exposed to grows in a Petri dish.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 17, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Let's face it...the only culture that most people in EMS are exposed to grows in a Petri dish.



That's the best culture there is.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 17, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Well happy birthday nonetheless.



Thanks. I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Why no love for Miranda Lambert?



I often pull shifts in Miranda Lambert's home town. And my partner is good friends with her parents.


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> What's the point of accruing PTO if you aren't allowed to :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing use it?
> 
> Fire apps are opening again soon. Time to hit the gym.



RFD or SFD?


----------



## Aprz (Jun 17, 2013)

Who the heck slashed my tires and scratched "Anjel" into my car while I was at the movie theaters?!


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Why no love for Miranda Lambert?



ill have all three. i don't discriminate.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 17, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Today is my birthday. It's also the five-year anniversary of the only line of duty death our department has ever had. Talk about a bittersweet day.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Trashtruck (Jun 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> What's the point of accruing PTO if you aren't allowed to :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing use it?
> 
> Fire apps are opening again soon. Time to hit the gym.



You're starting to see the light.
As much as people bash fire, the pay and benefits speak for themselves. If you can get on a Dept., do it.

PTO? You'll laugh that you used to get PTO. Crazy amounts of vacation and sick time if you go fire.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 17, 2013)

MMiz said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thanks Matt. It's been pretty darn good!


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> What's the point of accruing PTO if you aren't allowed to :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing use it?



Why can't you use it?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 18, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Why can't you use it?



Staffing issues.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 18, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Staffing issues.



That sucks. 

We can have x number of people off at a time and as long as that number isn't reached and we have enough banked time we get the day off.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 18, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Staffing issues.



Supposedly we're fully staffed now and the max allotted employees off was already reached that day. Just seems like every time I request it it gets denied. 

Haven't had a legit vacation in a couple years.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 18, 2013)

Well this shift has sucked. 

Stop the ride, I want off.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 18, 2013)

Two thoughts this morning...

1) This purchase of a Google Chromebook was a good purchase. It has paid off nicely in the past week.

2) Dear person who is sitting next to me at the mechanic, please turn off the sound on your phone.  No one wants to hear every tap of your phone, every ding for every email, and if you have to take a call, please take it outside.  Signed, this grumpy chimp


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jun 18, 2013)

Woo to Las Vegas I go!


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 18, 2013)

6 shifts off starting now  Too bad all three weeks will be dedicated to studying :sad:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 18, 2013)

It's gonna be an interesting day of OT.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 18, 2013)

My wife's cell phone died yesterday. She's been a VZW customer for 14 years, starting with the big phone mounted in the truck, air cards when they cost $200 a month and huge monthly bills when she was a mobile vet. After thousand of dollars and well over a decade of loyalty, they were of no help at all in fixing her issues. If they offered her a free replacement phone she would have stayed, just to avoid the hassle of switching carriers. But no. She left and went to a 45/month straight talk plan. Worst part was the CS agent saying, "  don't blame you for leaving". 

Somebody seriously needs to reevaluate the customer service strategy at VZW. When all phone service is basically the same, customer service and brand locality are two things you need to nurture.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 18, 2013)

Wait, no data package? What??!!


My favorite is walking so the employee with the iPad can play concierge and "check me in" and then stand around doing nothing while the service staff is tied up for an hour helping granpappy mcgoo decided which color case to get for his newfangled cellular contraption.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 18, 2013)

Nope. She went to a new smart phone with $45/month unlimited calls/text/data.  Even paying the early termination fee, she's going to save almost $800 this year.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 18, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Nope. She went to a new smart phone with $45/month unlimited calls/text/data.  Even paying the early termination fee, she's going to save almost $800 this year.



I really should look into that. 

Even after our corporate partner discount With ATT we pay nearly $175/month for 2 iPhones/data and an iPad mini w/4G. Only plus with our discount is personal accounts are flagged as business so the customer service when needed is awesome.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 18, 2013)

phone bills are out of control.

with Verizon's new party package or whatever, all my immediate family goes in together with a 22% employee discount from work. It helps to divide the bill up this way.

alas, the days of unlimited data.

wait, you get unlimited data on a smartphone for 45?!?!?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 18, 2013)

Yep. The straight talk plan is 45 bucks. I've heard stories that they throttle data for "heavy users" (see 2+ GB/month) but my wife sends texts and plays on FB. She's certainly not a bandwidth hog. 

Even streaming radio I seldom use over a GB per month. I use wifi a lot and watch Netflix on my Kindle. It makes sense for us to switch.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 18, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Yep. The straight talk plan is 45 bucks. I've heard stories that they throttle data for "heavy users".


 they sure do! h34r:


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 18, 2013)

Feeling the itch to go back to school. I have a lot of tough decisions to make


----------



## exodus (Jun 18, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> My wife's cell phone died yesterday. She's been a VZW customer for 14 years, starting with the big phone mounted in the truck, air cards when they cost $200 a month and huge monthly bills when she was a mobile vet. After thousand of dollars and well over a decade of loyalty, they were of no help at all in fixing her issues. If they offered her a free replacement phone she would have stayed, just to avoid the hassle of switching carriers. But no. She left and went to a 45/month straight talk plan. Worst part was the CS agent saying, "  don't blame you for leaving".
> 
> Somebody seriously needs to reevaluate the customer service strategy at VZW. When all phone service is basically the same, customer service and brand locality are two things you need to nurture.



Funny, my family has been with AT&T just as long as wireless customers, my phone stopped charging last night and I noticed that my battery moisture indicator was red, but the phones itself wasn't.  I got on to the support chat to see if this voided the whole warranty. I explained what was going on to the support person and she said it sounds like a battery issue and that she would ship me a new battery free of charge.  I didn't even ask for it, I was just curious about the warranty status!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2013)

I always get an insurance plan on my phones. If I lose it or drop it in water or break it somehow I get a new phone for next to nothing.


----------



## exodus (Jun 18, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I always get an insurance plan on my phones. If I lose it or drop it in water or break it somehow I get a new phone for next to nothing.



I forgot to add insurance to mine


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 18, 2013)

Achilles said:


> they sure do! h34r:



Interesting. They deny it every which way...but there are still reports of it happening. I just abhor paying 120 bucks a month for my iPhone. I'm going to switch to a monthly plan as soon as my contract ends.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 18, 2013)

Get the Foxfi app, turns most droids into free wifi hotspots for tablets by treating the tablets data tether like regular phone data.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 18, 2013)

When you get venous blood on your stat ABG....


----------



## Tigger (Jun 18, 2013)

I feel like such a jabroni walking around with a radio, Nextel, pager, and iPhone on my belt. Accidental whacked city.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I feel like such a jabroni walking around with a radio, Nextel, pager, and iPhone on my belt. Accidental whacked city.



If your on duty it makes it a little better. 


If your off duty, I have no hope for you haha


----------



## Trashtruck (Jun 18, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I feel like such a jabroni walking around with a radio, Nextel, pager, and iPhone on my belt. Accidental whacked city.



Jabroni!!! I haven't heard this in years..
Bring this word back to life, please!

Just make sure to distribute the weight of all your wacker gear evenly on your belt, lest the chiropractor becomes your best friend.

$45/month for unlimited text/talk/data?
Who? Who? Who?

My contract is up with Verizon...hopefully for good.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 18, 2013)

Trashtruck said:


> $45/month for unlimited text/talk/data?
> Who? Who? Who?
> 
> My contract is up with Verizon...hopefully for good.



http://www.straighttalk.com


----------



## Trashtruck (Jun 18, 2013)

You're the man.


----------



## MrJones (Jun 18, 2013)

Practicing my knots in preparation for high-angle rescue training/certification over the next 2 weekends. 

Have I mentioned that I suck with knots?


----------



## Tigger (Jun 18, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> If your on duty it makes it a little better.
> 
> 
> If your off duty, I have no hope for you haha



Ain't nothing goes on my belt off duty. And yes I am going to ring back jabroni one EMT at a time. 

Currently watching our volunteer FFs doing driver training, the poor cones! My partner is a vollie and did alright but things are not going well. Guess that's why the full timers drive I guess.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 18, 2013)

I hope the spurs pull this out.


----------



## troymclure (Jun 18, 2013)

MrJones said:


> Practicing my knots in preparation for high-angle rescue training/certification over the next 2 weekends.
> 
> Have I mentioned that I suck with knots?



saying we have in the dive industry(tying a knot in a rope that is floating, zero viz, with gloves, and usually at least 1 moving thing):

if you cant tie a knot, tie a lot. 

repetition is the key to success. also youtube has some good tricks/tips.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 18, 2013)

Wheel said:


> I hope the spurs pull this out.



Lebron is about to go on a tear.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 18, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> Lebron is about to go on a tear.



You're probably right. I just hope the spurs can score some points and make him play in the half court. If Miami starts getting break points they may never stop.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 18, 2013)

Wheel said:


> You're probably right. I just hope the spurs can score some points and make him play in the half court. If Miami starts getting break points they may never stop.



lebron goin coast to coast son!


----------



## Wheel (Jun 18, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> lebron goin coast to coast son!



Well, that's what I was talking about.<_<


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm not a basketball person but this has been a good series.

Looking forward to watching 7 hard caught games between the 'hawks and Bruins though 

Gave a med on every single call today. Fent, fent/zofran, versed (in the spirit I a recent thread I picked IN and it confirmed my original opinion that I don't like that route...still had to use physical restraints and FF muscles to keep him from dislocating his shoulders then as we pulled into the ER it kicked in and dropped him to a 0 on the Bloomsbury scale...), zofran, zofran, zofran, Narcan, D50/thiamine. 

I guess I did ask for no more BLS days but damn!


----------



## Wheel (Jun 18, 2013)

Robb said:


> I'm not a basketball person but this has been a good series.
> 
> Looking forward to watching 7 hard caught games between the 'hawks and Bruins though
> 
> ...



That series has been incredible so far too, and that coming from a non-hockey fan. I do love good competitive games though, no matter the sport. I even get in to curling come Winter Olympics time.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 18, 2013)

oh they are going down


----------



## Wheel (Jun 18, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> Lebron is about to go on a tear.



Well, he's choking now.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 18, 2013)

they can pull it out


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 18, 2013)

20 seconds


----------



## Wheel (Jun 18, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> 20 seconds



Oh it's certainly not over. This is my least favorite part of a basketball game though.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow. Should've fouled.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 18, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Oh it's certainly not over. This is my least favorite part of a basketball game though.



OT baby


----------



## Wheel (Jun 18, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> OT baby



I was going to try to catch some sleep in case we ran all night tonight. Not yet I guess.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 18, 2013)

Wheel said:


> I was going to try to catch some sleep in case we ran all night tonight. Not yet I guess.



That was a classic ray allen


----------



## Wheel (Jun 19, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> That was a classic ray allen



Impressive. Glad to see he's still got it.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 19, 2013)

and there it is.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 19, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> Does that, especially in conjunction with the darth vader helmet peering over the picture frame, help move things along after you invite a lady in for "coffee"?



No clue. Sadly that isn't my picture :sad:


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 19, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> No clue. Sadly that isn't my picture :sad:



If your goal is "coffee" with the ladies, Id be pretty happy that wasn't in my living room.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 19, 2013)

Enough.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 19, 2013)

I liked that picture :sad:


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 19, 2013)

in other news the braves sucked again today


----------



## Aprz (Jun 19, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Ain't nothing goes on my belt off duty.


You wear a belt off duty? h34r:

I applied for a new job today. #feelsaccomplished #whydonthashtagsworkonemtlife


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 19, 2013)

Aprz said:


> You wear a belt off duty? h34r:
> 
> I applied for a new job today. #feelsaccomplished #whydonthashtagsworkonemtlife



Because we are adults on this site


----------



## exodus (Jun 19, 2013)

I just installed Windows server 2012, Windows 7 ultimate, Windows 8 Pro, and Ubuntu all on virtual machines on my computer. I think I may be becoming addicted... I need to learn how to manage these OS's though!  Yay for AD.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 19, 2013)

exodus said:


> I just installed Windows server 2012, Windows 7 ultimate, Windows 8 ultimate, and Ubuntu all on virtual machines on my computer. I think I may be becoming addicted... I need to learn how to manage these OS's though!  Yay for AD.



All of that is jibberish to me haha


----------



## exodus (Jun 19, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> All of that is jibberish to me haha



I even fudged it up, It's win 8 pro. They got rid of the ultimate naming scheme   Damn domains.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 19, 2013)

exodus said:


> I even fudged it up, It's win 8 pro. They got rid of the ultimate naming scheme   Damn domains.



Haha. That didn't help me at all. I got lost after the word "installed" haha


----------



## Wheel (Jun 19, 2013)

exodus said:


> I just installed Windows server 2012, Windows 7 ultimate, Windows 8 Pro, and Ubuntu all on virtual machines on my computer. I think I may be becoming addicted... I need to learn how to manage these OS's though!  Yay for AD.





DesertEMT66 said:


> All of that is jibberish to me haha





exodus said:


> I even fudged it up, It's win 8 pro. They got rid of the ultimate naming scheme   Damn domains.





DesertEMT66 said:


> Haha. That didn't help me at all. I got lost after the word "installed" haha



That's...that's computer stuff...right?


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 19, 2013)

43 second scene time.  Wrote the report in 7 minutes start to finish.  Has to be a record.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 19, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> 43 second scene time.  Wrote the report in 7 minutes start to finish.  Has to be a record.



Nice! I had a call that from the time dispatched to the time clear if the hospital was 11 minutes lol

That's my record.


----------



## All Ryle Dup (Jun 19, 2013)

What were the calls for guys?


----------



## Anjel (Jun 19, 2013)

All Ryle Dup said:


> What were the calls for guys?



Mine was a psych.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 19, 2013)

Had my first hoarder call last night. The smell of whatever was combined with cat pee absorbed by inch thick flooring made primarily of newspaper is not something I need to experience again for a bit. I wish we could wear bunker pants like the fire guys sometimes.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 19, 2013)

All Ryle Dup said:


> What were the calls for guys?




7 minute on scene to at hospital. Resp. distress 0.4 miles from the hospital.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 19, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> 7 minute on scene to at hospital. Resp. distress 0.4 miles from the hospital.



We have a few places like that. There is a SNF directly next to one of our EDs. I mean, its attached to the parking lot. I've made the suggestion that they should install a pneumatic tube like in banks... Or a trebuchet along with a pile of old mattresses in the ambulance bay. 

People don't think I'm funny.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 19, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> We have a few places like that. There is a SNF directly next to one of our EDs. I mean, its attached to the parking lot. I've made the suggestion that they should install a pneumatic tube like in banks... Or a trebuchet along with a pile of old mattresses in the ambulance bay.
> 
> People don't think I'm funny.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 19, 2013)

Is that a laryngoscope in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 19, 2013)

All Ryle Dup said:


> What were the calls for guys?



Frequent flyer, with a headache


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 19, 2013)

I've had a couple calls at SNFs where we heard it go over fire dispatch so we drove code 2 and got on scene before our dispatch gave us that call (talk about compliance)


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 19, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I've had a couple calls at SNFs where we heard it go over fire dispatch so we drove code 2 and got on scene before our dispatch gave us that call (talk about compliance)



That was a perfect opportunity to check out busy on a flag down until someone else had the call.

Or drive real fast the other way so someone else is closer.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 19, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> Or drive real fast the other way so someone else is closer.



I like your style.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 19, 2013)

Or slam on the breaks and hit Out of Vehicle on the CAD to give you an extra 90 seconds response time :lol:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 19, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> That was a perfect opportunity to check out busy on a flag down until someone else had the call.
> 
> Or drive real fast the other way so someone else is closer.



Haha. The medic I was working with loved to run calls so we would always be doing that. Exodus had a couple of months of working with that medic. Paperwork would be done as soon as the patient was off the gurney and we would be clear for another call as soon as we arrived in the ER. 

It was extremely easy for us to get 13 transports in a 12 hour shift. I loved it haha

And driving the other way wouldn't help. The next closest unit is a good 10 minutes away at best.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 19, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> And driving the other way wouldn't help. The next closest unit is a good 10 minutes away at best.



Must be nice. I cross paths with other units, while we are both going code, on a regular basis. At a certain point it just gets too busy to reassign and re-dispatch everything so they just drop tones and warn us.

"Dee-doo-dee-doo-dee-doo, medic 38 and medic 42 be advised you're going to cross paths in the area of x and x"

Funniest intersection shenanigans I've ever seen were three units, all from opposite directions, going code, hitting an intersection at the same time. Who woulda know the opticom would turn all the lights red!? Haha


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 19, 2013)

in my days with the pd, they tried for a while to dispatch the closest available unit by GPS. The way the CAD worked when a call came in it would log the address and priority on the map right away. there would be a minute or couple of minutes while they took the call. all the cars showed up on the screen as well, so when a bs call dropped on a bs address you could watch 2 or 3 cars race each other to be the farthest away.

that method of dispatch didn't last long.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 19, 2013)

Robb said:


> Must be nice. I cross paths with other units....on a regular basis.



Just don't violate Egon's Law


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 19, 2013)

Robb said:


> Must be nice. I cross paths with other units, while we are both going code, on a regular basis. At a certain point it just gets too busy to reassign and re-dispatch everything so they just drop tones and warn us.
> 
> "Dee-doo-dee-doo-dee-doo, medic 38 and medic 42 be advised you're going to cross paths in the area of x and x"
> 
> Funniest intersection shenanigans I've ever seen were three units, all from opposite directions, going code, hitting an intersection at the same time. Who woulda know the opticom would turn all the lights red!? Haha



Best intersection I've had is us (the ambulance) heading north in the southbound lanes. Fire department heading south in the northbound lanes. The look on the publics face was pretty funny.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 19, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> Just don't violate Egon's Law



Don't cross the streams? Haha


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 19, 2013)

There's not really any opportunity to hide here. GPS in every truck logs the location and makes it available on everyone's MDT when we're out. You can press "In Quarters" and disappear from the screen, but calls in your district are still going to come to you.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 19, 2013)

exodus said:


> I just installed Windows server 2012, Windows 7 ultimate, Windows 8 Pro, and Ubuntu all on virtual machines on my computer. I think I may be becoming addicted... I need to learn how to manage these OS's though!  Yay for AD.



One thing I noticed is that Winblows seems to run faster on a virtual machine than on an actual once...plus you get the added benefit of if it becomes infected you can restore from a snapshot.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 19, 2013)

4th year problems.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 19, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> 4th year problems.



That's how they get you. What's another $300 when you're already 200K in debt? You don't have any options either. What are you going to do, not pay it? Congratulations on getting to 4th year though!


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 19, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> One thing I noticed is that Winblows seems to run faster on a virtual machine than on an actual once...plus you get the added benefit of if it becomes infected you can restore from a snapshot.



What the heck is a virtual machine?

Is that the Matrix?

Forgive my technological ignorance.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 19, 2013)

First time cooking Keta Salmon. Let's see if there is a reason it's only $3 a pound.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 19, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> First time cooking Keta Salmon. Let's see if there is a reason it's only $3 a pound.



Yes, there is. It's a pretty low brow salmon.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 19, 2013)

Aidey said:


> Yes, there is. It's a pretty low brow salmon.



Does it make fart jokes? If so, that might be ok.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 19, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Does it make fart jokes? If so, that might be ok.



Hahahaha that's awesome. :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 19, 2013)

Just picked up another MCI drill shift. Pretty sure the sups are thinking I'm obsessed with them.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 19, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> What the heck is a virtual machine?
> 
> Is that the Matrix?
> 
> Forgive my technological ignorance.



It's a program that allows you to install a complete computer operating system inside of it and then launch it, allowing you to use that new operating system without having to reboot your computer.

Very useful for tech support, programming, testing, etc...


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 19, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> It's a program that allows you to install a complete computer operating system inside of it and then launch it, allowing you to use that new operating system without having to reboot your computer.
> 
> Very useful for tech support, programming, testing, etc...



So like a sandbox?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 19, 2013)

Added a new stereo to my truck- its how I relax. Pioneer FH-X700BT Double-DIN system with Bluetooth for my phone, A/C recharge, new power steering and brake fluid, new thermostat and complete coolant replacement for 94000 miles. Runs like new, runs a little cold at 170 F, 17.8mpg on a 2008 F150 4.6L V8 Supercab 4x2. 

Overtime shift today, +$276.

Also, met a WW2 B-17 radio operator with 30 missions over Germany in early 1944 without a scratch, who then became a firefighter, church deacon, small business owner and grandfather to what he jokingly called "the Tribe". Awesome guy, still very sharp. We seriously need sci-fi rejuvenation treatments.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 19, 2013)

Multiple doa's trauma alerts and structure fires... at least we got to sleep all night.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 20, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> So like a sandbox?


Kind of but not quite.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 20, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> It's a program that allows you to install a complete computer operating system inside of it and then launch it, allowing you to use that new operating system without having to reboot your computer.
> 
> Very useful for tech support, programming, testing, etc...




So it's like a computer... inside a computer?


----------



## nemedic (Jun 20, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> So it's like a computer... inside a computer?



As long as it. Doesn't wrap itself in bacon, we should be good to go. If it does, then the terminator movies were right.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 20, 2013)

nemedic said:


> As long as it. Doesn't wrap itself in bacon, we should be good to go. If it does, then the terminator movies were right.



There was bacon in terminator? I just remember that hot girl terminator. It she is inside his computer...oh boy oh boy


----------



## exodus (Jun 20, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> It's a program that allows you to install a complete computer operating system inside of it and then launch it, allowing you to use that new operating system without having to reboot your computer.
> 
> Very useful for tech support, programming, testing, etc...



I should install oracle vb inside of my VM.... Hmmmmm.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 20, 2013)

Aidey said:


> Yes, there is. It's a pretty low brow salmon.



I seemed to have cooked it just right because it came out delicious. Not bad if you're on a budget.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 20, 2013)

Paper job applications are the bane of my existence. My hand hurts.:glare:


----------



## Tigger (Jun 20, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Paper job applications are the bane of my existence. My hand hurts.:glare:



They suck but at least you can either hand deliver them or mail them. That way they don't have much excuse to not review it. I angered some companies submitting paper apps when I could have done it online...but then I got interviews faster.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 20, 2013)

Tigger said:


> They suck but at least you can either hand deliver them or mail them. That way they don't have much excuse to not review it. I angered some companies submitting paper apps when I could have done it online...but then I got interviews faster.



This is true, and the job I have now was a paper app. I think that may have had something to do with it. Plus I can throw in a cover letter and my resume on nice paper, which is good. The ones I'm filling out are poorly formatted though. One line this long _____________________________________________________ to describe education? Thanks.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 20, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Paper job applications are the bane of my existence. My hand hurts.:glare:



paper is great.

i am a Luddite.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 20, 2013)

Wheel said:


> This is true, and the job I have now was a paper app. I think that may have had something to do with it. Plus I can throw in a cover letter and my resume on nice paper, which is good. The ones I'm filling out are poorly formatted though. One line this long _____________________________________________________ to describe education? Thanks.



Well, thats probably room enough to describe the formal education of many EMS applicants....

Unfortunately.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 20, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> Well, thats probably room enough to describe the formal education of many EMS applicants....
> 
> Unfortunately.



This is a generic county application, for all county jobs, or I'd say yes.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 20, 2013)

Wheel said:


> This is a generic county application, for all county jobs, or I'd say yes.



Hmm. You took the wind out of my witty post sir.


----------



## exodus (Jun 20, 2013)

Stuck in the middle of nowhere at a soft post. 3 hours so far no calls. Gawhhh. This sucks.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 20, 2013)

Radio quote of the day:

Medic unit (on an IFT to a SNF): "dispatch, xxx, can we get the address to where we are going paged to us?"

Dispatch: "Yea it's uh w-w-w dot google dot com"

:rofl:


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 20, 2013)

RIP Vince Flynn, my favorite author.  I've read thirteen of his fourteen books.  Such a great writer.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 20, 2013)

chimpie said:


> rip vince flynn, my favorite author.  I've read thirteen of his fourteen books.  Such a great writer.



 ++1


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 20, 2013)

and the heat have it


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 20, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> and the heat have it



Was a very good Finals.


----------



## exodus (Jun 21, 2013)

exodus said:


> Stuck in the middle of nowhere at a soft post. 3 hours so far no calls. Gawhhh. This sucks.



We had one call, no transports.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 21, 2013)

Glad to be playing country medic today. I played city medic yesterday, and had 7 runs in 12 hours.  All but one were actually legitimate patients.  The highlights included a CVA, an OD that swears they didn't take anything despite responding to narcan, and new onset a-fib with RVR and LBBB.  I shouldn't have to work so hard at a part time job.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 21, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> RIP Vince Flynn, my favorite author.  I've read thirteen of his fourteen books.  Such a great writer.



No more Mitch Rapp?


----------



## Tigger (Jun 21, 2013)

Nothing like having the fire chief pull you into his office and try and intimidate you...and then going out on a call and screwing up on the radio. 

I'm not used to not being allowed to call for resources on the radio, every request has to go through the officer. Cause that's how collaboration works I guess. In sure this will go we'll. and I just got mandatorily for an extra 12. So that I can work 100 hours this week.


----------



## Obtuse (Jun 21, 2013)

Adapt and overcome


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 21, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Nothing like having the fire chief pull you into his office and try and intimidate you...and then going out on a call and screwing up on the radio.
> 
> I'm not used to not being allowed to call for resources on the radio, every request has to go through the officer. Cause that's how collaboration works I guess. In sure this will go we'll. and I just got mandatorily for an extra 12. So that I can work 100 hours this week.



You need to upgrade to gold patch.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 21, 2013)

Was just dispatched along with with 5 of our ALS trucks to a plane crash. 

Was cancelled as we were pulling up to the airport. It was a small plane and that cities fire department had 5 rescues on scene. 

I'm Kinda sad. But do hope everyone involved is ok.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 21, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> You need to upgrade to gold patch.



Not sure if that would even help in that kind of situation. It's kind of similar here. Most fire chiefs or officers on scene will defer to the county paramedic's advice on whether to cancel aviation or bring them in, but God help you if you cancel them yourself rather than going through command.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 21, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Was just dispatched along with with 5 of our ALS trucks to a plane crash.
> 
> Was cancelled as we were pulling up to the airport. It was a small plane and that cities fire department had 5 rescues on scene.
> 
> I'm Kinda sad. But do hope everyone involved is ok.



Update: 4 people involved. 3 DOA and 1 with 100% burns transported and pronounced at the ER.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 21, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Not sure if that would even help in that kind of situation. It's kind of similar here. Most fire chiefs or officers on scene will defer to the county paramedic's advice on whether to cancel aviation or bring them in, but God help you if you cancel them yourself rather than going through command.



What is the reasoning behind this? I presume it's because they need a heads up about setting up a landing zone. Correct?


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 21, 2013)

Wheel said:


> What is the reasoning behind this? I presume it's because they need a heads up about setting up a landing zone. Correct?



I'm willing to bet it's because it's their job, and they want to do it. It helps them feel important and needed... Lol


----------



## Wheel (Jun 21, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'm willing to bet it's because it's their job, and they want to do it. It helps them feel important and needed... Lol



I try to see the best in people. :blush:


----------



## Tigger (Jun 21, 2013)

I think the issue is that I forget that we are just the private ambulance contractor...seen not heard. 

At my part time place where I started we are pretty much in command of every scene outside of the town because the volunteers do not feel comfortable   calling for what they need. It's not uncommon for the ambulance to call for another engine or rescue on an MVA or to set up an LZ. That's not done here, and I am learning me hard way.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 21, 2013)

Come out of the gates firing with a Symptomatic HTN crisis. Gotta love having a good rapport with the physicians... 

Start giving a report to him and all I get back is "what do you need and why?" "Symptomatic HTN crisis, 5 mg metoprolol SIVP, sir." "Do it before he strokes out please."

Barely touched his pressure...220/130 with a headache and blindness is bad right?


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 21, 2013)

220/130 is only borderline hypertension here :lol:


----------



## Obtuse (Jun 21, 2013)

You have metropolol in NV?
Awesome.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 21, 2013)

Wheel said:


> What is the reasoning behind this? I presume it's because they need a heads up about setting up a landing zone. Correct?



They do need to at least know whether the patient will be transported by air or ground in order to set up a LZ. A few of the fire departments though are more particular about it being their scene, their fire district, and their decision regarding whether a helicopter needs to land at their accident. 
For example, a few months ago I was dispatched to a "High Mechanism MVA" for a car into a house. This coded out as a Delta level trauma, so the state police helicopter auto-launched. We got there at about the same time as the first BLS fire ambulance and engine. The car had literally just bumped into the siding of the trailer home. Zero damage to the car, and minor siding scrapes on the house. After seeing that Grandpa was talking, complaint free, and had just hit the gas rather than the brake, I went to cancel the helicopter. My FTO stopped me before I could and warned me that it would be better to go through the fire officer on scene and offer up that we didn't believe this patient would need to be flown and we would be ok with him releasing the helicopter. It's just a different way of doing things than I'm used to.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 21, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> 220/130 is only borderline hypertension here :lol:



I agree but this guy was super symptomatic otherwise I woulda left it alone. No hx of but he was also 70 and hadn't seen a doc in 20 years...

Pretty funny to watch my partner drop an 18g without a TQ and still have some "therapeutic blood letting" going on. :rofl:



Obtuse said:


> You have metropolol in NV?
> Awesome.



Not sure about surrounding agencies but we have it on standing orders for STEMIs that meet certain VS criteria (HR >140 and SPB >140) otherwise we have to call.

I know a nearby ALS transporting FD has labetalol on standing orders but they woulda had to call for this because he doesn't meet their parameters for it as far as the numbers go.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 21, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> 220/130 is only borderline hypertension here :lol:



We work off a diastolic >120 or a MAP >130 for hypertensive crises, so that pressure would definitely have made a strong case for Labetolol here with his symptoms.


----------



## Obtuse (Jun 21, 2013)

Awesome
What county Robb?


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 21, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> We work off a diastolic >120 or a MAP >130 for hypertensive crises, so that pressure would definitely have made a strong case for Labetolol here with his symptoms.



Lol I was being facetious. It seems as if the majority of our patients down here walk around daily with a BP of 180/110. That said, we no longer treat hypertensive crises here.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 21, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Nothing like having the fire chief pull you into his office and try and intimidate you...and then going out on a call and screwing up on the radio.
> 
> I'm not used to not being allowed to call for resources on the radio, every request has to go through the officer. Cause that's how collaboration works I guess. In sure this will go we'll. and I just got mandatorily for an extra 12. So that I can work 100 hours this week.





chaz90 said:


> Not sure if that would even help in that kind of situation. It's kind of similar here. Most fire chiefs or officers on scene will defer to the county paramedic's advice on whether to cancel aviation or bring them in, but God help you if you cancel them yourself rather than going through command.



This would annoy the crap out of me.

here if we need something we ask for it. Need Air Life we call them ourselves, the FD will get told that we asked but it doesnt have to go thru them. 

We're the medical/transport provider and are expected to be responsible for the medical aspects of calls even if the FD has their own paramedics on scene.

The last time an FD officer tried to over rule one of our crews canceling Air Life he was nearly detained by the sheriff's department for interfering with EMS.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 21, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Lol I was being facetious. It seems as if the majority of our patients down here walk around daily with a BP of 180/110. That said, we no longer treat hypertensive crises here.



Facetious and crises? That's two ten dollar words in one post!


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 21, 2013)

Robb said:


> Facetious and crises? That's two ten dollar words in one post!



That's just how I roll.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 21, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> That's just how I trundle.



Fixed it for you


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 21, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Fixed it for you



:rofl: I like it!


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 22, 2013)

We have only nitroglycerin here for HTN, but we can call for orders for morphine. We do also carry diltiazem though...something like Robb had would have me asking to drop 20mg.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 22, 2013)

Always love bumping heads with fire. We are on scene first so all patient care is decided by our medic. He wants to assess the OD patient in the bathtub, cool. Don't push us out of the way and literally drag the 230lb patient out of the bathtub and 10 feet to the floor by one of his arms almost dislocating it. No our patient isn't going to walk down the stairs, has a GCS of 7 and is A&Ox0. Then when we are giving a report to the doctor don't tell her that the patient was standing up when we got on scene. 

Then to add on to that, call the medic outside and talk to him saying "well I've been doing this a long time and I know your boss".


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 22, 2013)

And people are throwing full 24 oz glass beer bottles at us now...classy.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 22, 2013)

Robb said:


> And people are throwing full 24 oz glass beer bottles at us now...classy.
> 
> View attachment 1541



Law enforcement time. I dont tolerate that at all.

Just pulled an almost no-hitter in Northwest OKC.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 22, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Always love bumping heads with fire. We are on scene first so all patient care is decided by our medic. He wants to assess the OD patient in the bathtub, cool. Don't push us out of the way and literally drag the 230lb patient out of the bathtub and 10 feet to the floor by one of his arms almost dislocating it. No our patient isn't going to walk down the stairs, has a GCS of 7 and is A&Ox0. Then when we are giving a report to the doctor don't tell her that the patient was standing up when we got on scene.
> 
> Then to add on to that, call the medic outside and talk to him saying "well I've been doing this a long time and I know your boss".



Report their incompetent asses to your EMSA and their officers and your sups. Injuries that occur by them are blamed on AMR, so its in AMRs interest to ensure Fire doesnt overretard.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 22, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Report their incompetent asses to your EMSA and their officers and your sups. Injuries that occur by them are blamed on AMR, so its in AMRs interest to ensure Fire doesnt overretard.



Sadly can't do anything. Fire pretty much decides if we stay in the county or not. Piss off the right people in fire by filing complaints and I can say goodby to a job when we get booted from the county. 

I'm not going to report it to the fire officers because I don't want to get "black listed" from ever joining a fire department.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 22, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Law enforcement time. I dont tolerate that at all.
> 
> Just pulled an almost no-hitter in Northwest OKC.



No one saw it unfortunately :-/

We were both out of the unit inside a gas station and they conveniently had no parking lot security cameras.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 22, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Sadly can't do anything. Fire pretty much decides if we stay in the county or not. Piss off the right people in fire by filing complaints and I can say goodby to a job when we get booted from the county.
> 
> I'm not going to report it to the fire officers because I don't want to get "black listed" from ever joining a fire department.



This is why I don't see myself working with a lot of fire departments in my future. Too much "protect the good ole' boys".


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 22, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Sadly can't do anything. Fire pretty much decides if we stay in the county or not. Piss off the right people in fire by filing complaints and I can say goodby to a job when we get booted from the county.
> 
> I'm not going to report it to the fire officers because I don't want to get "black listed" from ever joining a fire department.



San bernardino County will take you with open arms.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 22, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> San bernardino County will take you with open arms.



Once I get my medic and fire academy done ill probably be applying to every fire department from San B to Palm Springs.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 22, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Once I get my medic and fire academy done ill probably be applying to every fire department from San B to Palm Springs.



You and 2186724812721 prospective EMS workers in California


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 22, 2013)

Just another day in my home town. Should be a good internship experience.

http://m.sbsun.com/sbsun/db_36561/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=iHE8HE4q


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 22, 2013)

Been a while since I had a "run an hour" day
 Did 13 and somehow got off on time.  Down 4 reports.  Happy weekend!


----------



## exodus (Jun 22, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Report their incompetent asses to your EMSA and their officers and your sups. Injuries that occur by them are blamed on AMR, so its in AMRs interest to ensure Fire doesnt overretard.



Not gonna happen down here. We just nod our head and move on and add in the narrative that fire requested the movement and led it.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 22, 2013)

Ya you say something like I did to a fire Capt. You will get jumped on by all the fire fairies backing their Capt. Even if he is wrong. 

Quote " when I tell you to do something you do it"

"You work for us, we are the city of ****** and we contract with amr"


"When Capt.  Tell you to do something, you do it, you don't think or ask questions"


Keep in mind we are ALS aswell. And per scene control policy, the first medic onscene is in control and we were.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm glad we don't have to deal with that crap. Every now and again we do but not like that. 

I'm thinking I might be on the other side of it though in the next few months...we will see. 

"You wanna bust your *** doing this the most difficult, inefficient way possible? Awesome! Ill stand over there with my hands in my turnout pants  "


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 22, 2013)

Far too hot to cook. Dinner tonight is tabbouleh salad with multi-grain pita chips, and plenty of iced-tea.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 22, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> 220/130 is only borderline hypertension here :lol:



220/120 is generally considered the start of end organ damage. 260+ is getting into stroke pressures. 

Random Rant: Do NOT treat hypertension in acute stroke unless it is over 220/120. Hypertension is good, to an extent, it keeps the brain perfused. It is the bodies compensatory mechanism. Hypotension in stroke patients significantly increases mortality.

I had an IFT Medic give my acute stroke patient SL Nitro x3 and an inch of nitro paste during transport because his pressure was 190s/80s. Came rolling in 130/70ish. I was not happy. 

I also asked him if the patient was Aphasic and his response was "Nope, he just has some trouble finding the right words. He keeps saying non-sense." <_< At that point I had to walk away


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 22, 2013)

Had a guy code on us the other night.  We were pretty sure he was having an MI but he coded before we could do a twelve lead.  County fire showed up with seven guys and seven apparatus.  They were busy trying to decide what to do since we requested two riders, despite my partner and I saying (multiple times) that He is going to code. 

They later went to the Cheif saying we killed the guy and we played around on scene to long.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 22, 2013)

Chase said:


> 220/120 is generally considered the start of end organ damage. 260+ is getting into stroke pressures.
> 
> Random Rant: Do NOT treat hypertension in acute stroke unless it is over 220/120. Hypertension is good, to an extent, it keeps the brain perfused. It is the bodies compensatory mechanism. Hypotension in stroke patients significantly increases mortality.
> 
> ...



Dude! Why do you have to go and tell everyone I told you I was having a bad day!



rmabrey said:


> Had a guy code on us the other night.  We were pretty sure he was having an MI but he coded before we could do a twelve lead.  County fire showed up with seven guys and seven apparatus.  They were busy trying to decide what to do since we requested two riders, despite my partner and I saying (multiple times) that He is going to code.
> 
> They later went to the Cheif saying we killed the guy and we played around on scene to long.



I would not have been happy with them and probably dismissed all but one of them when I realized there was seven apparati (don't think that's the correct word haha but I'm leaving it) on scene. 

4 people is perfect for an arrest. Can do it with 2-3 with the vent if we needed to.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 22, 2013)

Thats the problem.  I was more than happy to dismiss 5, but they didn't want to leave vehicles behind.  Not my problem they can't carpool.  And certainly don't go back to station telling people we killed the guy.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 22, 2013)

There is a 21 year old girl in our station right now. She says she wants to be a volunteer firefighter. Ok that's cool, our career FFs ask if she has any questions. She say oh not really, and then she procedes to go through each compartment on the engine. And then the ambulance. And then the captain's truck. All while quizzing her 17 year old step daughter. And two other indeterminate people. I am confused. So are the firefighters. No one knows what to do.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 22, 2013)

Tigger said:


> There is a 21 year old girl in our station right now. She says she wants to be a volunteer firefighter. Ok that's cool, our career FFs ask if she has any questions. She say oh not really, and then she procedes to go through each compartment on the engine. And then the ambulance. And then the captain's truck. All while quizzing her 17 year old step daughter. And two other indeterminate people. I am confused. So are the firefighters. No one knows what to do.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8Tiz6INF7I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rwik123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Welp. That was a rough hockey game. On the bright side, just got an offer from a local private!


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 22, 2013)

rwik123 said:


> Welp. That was a rough hockey game. On the bright side, just got an offer from a local private!


Wow, you mean the "fights on ice" were especially brutal tonight? :rofl: And hopefully the offer actually leads to a decently-paying job.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 23, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Ya you say something like I did to a fire Capt. You will get jumped on by all the fire fairies backing their Capt. Even if he is wrong.
> 
> Quote " when I tell you to do something you do it"
> 
> ...



Media time, lol.

The one OCFD medic (transplant from Cali) that tried that on me was told to go sit in his red tonka truck (my exact words) after he demanded that he be given my D50 to run through his infiltrating 16G IV. He thought he was in charge and disagreed with glucagon. 

EMSA runs medical here, and I love it, fire's generally ok with it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 23, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Ya you say something like I did to a fire Capt. You will get jumped on by all the fire fairies backing their Capt. Even if he is wrong.
> 
> Quote " when I tell you to do something you do it"
> 
> ...



Go east, brother. EMSA or MedStar ftw.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 23, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Go east, brother. EMSA or MedStar ftw.



I've considered it strongly.

Y'all don't have snow or mountains though. Well not like we do here!

I don't think I could work in a system that I wasn't the medical authority or had to fight over it. I'd go bananas and get myself fired. Sometimes I speak before I think.

In other news...jammin' to Anberlin all day long.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> In other news...jammin' to Anberlin all day long.



Another good choice.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 23, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Another good choice.



Dude I told you we'd be a solid crew together. Great taste in music and hobbies. Now you just gotta get your I and move...or your medic and we can roll double P.

Pretty sure our dispatcher hates us though. "Medic XXX you've got a lot of background."

"Roger! Great song eh?" 

Whatever though...if I can hear the dispatches and never miss them hailing us it obviously isn't all that loud.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> Dude I told you we'd be a solid crew together. Great taste in music and hobbies. Now you just gotta get your I and move...or your medic and we can roll double P.
> 
> Pretty sure our dispatcher hates us though. "Medic XXX you've got a lot of background."
> 
> "Roger! Great song eh?"



Haha. I'm shooting for Janurary 2014 to start medic school. 

We would be an awesome crew tho.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 23, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Haha. I'm shooting for Janurary 2014 to start medic school.
> 
> We would be an awesome crew tho.



Hey that works pretty good. About right when I start my CCEMTP class.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 23, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> They do need to at least know whether the patient will be transported by air or ground in order to set up a LZ. A few of the fire departments though are more particular about it being their scene, their fire district, and their decision regarding whether a helicopter needs to land at their accident.
> For example, a few months ago I was dispatched to a "High Mechanism MVA" for a car into a house. This coded out as a Delta level trauma, so the state police helicopter auto-launched. We got there at about the same time as the first BLS fire ambulance and engine. The car had literally just bumped into the siding of the trailer home. Zero damage to the car, and minor siding scrapes on the house. After seeing that Grandpa was talking, complaint free, and had just hit the gas rather than the brake, I went to cancel the helicopter. My FTO stopped me before I could and warned me that it would be better to go through the fire officer on scene and offer up that we didn't believe this patient would need to be flown and we would be ok with him releasing the helicopter. It's just a different way of doing things than I'm used to.



Had a call that made me think about this today. 

Fire captain came up to me to ask if it was alright with me if he requested aviation on a standby and I had already put them on a go. Was actually on my way to tell him that. All I got was a "sweet cause we're gonna need em. Didn't want to take your candy from you though."

Polar opposite from what everyone on here was talking about.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2013)

Our major issues with fire arrive due to the fact for my county policy is which ever medic is first on scene is in control of the scene and patient care. Fire is a city based (in some cities have multiple fire stations) and each engine company has at least one medic. For the ambulance, we are SSM with at least one medic. 

Since fire is city based they are normally on scene before us which means they get control of the scene and patient care. Some fire medics will get in the mind set that they are always in charge on every call regardless of who is on scene first.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 23, 2013)

In the high desert, we are on scene first about 85% of the time. Fire loves that. There are a few with egos but that's few and far between.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> In the high desert, we are on scene first about 85% of the time. Fire loves that. There are a few with egos but that's few and far between.



We have a small number of those fire medics. The majority are really cool. For us arriving on scene first there are some days where we are always on scene prior and other days where we are second.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 23, 2013)

Speaking of fire. The fireman that coded cause of respiratory failure a couple weeks ago, is back at work. They are thinking allergic reaction but the docs dont seem positive.  Either way,  counts as a save by our standards. Cant think of a better way to get my first save.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 23, 2013)

It doesn't matter when I get on scene, and no one ever wants to fight over who is in control at my full-time job.  Since I am the only medic on scene, it always defaults to me.

And in other news in the rural medic gig, after 8 months being there, I was finally able to convince the medical director that we shouldn't be boarding and collaring every single person we come across.  It may take another 8 months to get the protocol written and implemented, but considering he was so firmly set against it that it wasn't even open for discussion when I first got here, I am counting it as a small step in the right direction.  Now to work on getting him to concede to 12-leads in the field, and then being able to work an arrest on scene and call it, rather than transporting every corpse we come across.  Baby steps though, right?  As long as I am patient and am prepared to back up my requests with valid science, and give him the time to look it over, there may be hope for this little corner of the world yet.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 23, 2013)

Y'all don't have 12-leads?... :unsure:


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 23, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> It doesn't matter when I get on scene, and no one ever wants to fight over who is in control at my full-time job.  Since I am the only medic on scene, it always defaults to me.
> 
> And in other news in the rural medic gig, after 8 months being there, I was finally able to convince the medical director that we shouldn't be boarding and collaring every single person we come across.  It may take another 8 months to get the protocol written and implemented, but considering he was so firmly set against it that it wasn't even open for discussion when I first got here, I am counting it as a small step in the right direction.  Now to work on getting him to concede to 12-leads in the field, and then being able to work an arrest on scene and call it, rather than transporting every corpse we come across.  Baby steps though, right?  As long as I am patient and am prepared to back up my requests with valid science, and give him the time to look it over, there may be hope for this little corner of the world yet.



It took me years to learn patience when it came to changing rules/sops. Getting new ones approved was much easier than changing something that already existed.  Yes, what you have is a win.  Document it and move forward.  Keep him informed and part of the process. Write something down, show it to him, ask for feedback, and tell him that you'll 'get back with him when the next part is completed'.

Once you get a good rapport established you will see that future battles won't be so hard.  You'll also learn what he expects (stats, past cases, etc) which will lead to faster and positive results.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 23, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Y'all don't have 12-leads?... :unsure:



I was thinking the same thing...and the rural EMS not working codes on scene...how long do you have to pump on a dead body until you get to the hospital??

Good for you though!! Moving in the right direction for sure!


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> Hey that works pretty good. About right when I start my CCEMTP class.




Canz Iz be yourz CCT RN? :wub: My License works in Nevada. 

It is just a matter of time before I get fired for cussing out a MD...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 23, 2013)

Chase said:


> Canz Iz be yourz CCT RN? :wub: My License works in Nevada.
> 
> It is just a matter of time before I get fired for cussing out a MD...



I'm down. We'll dial it in on the ground then swap into the helo in a few years. 

Random question but have you taken TNATC? Been looking into taking it and was wondering what people thought of it.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> I'm down. We'll dial it in on the ground then swap into the helo in a few years.
> 
> Random question but have you taken TNATC? Been looking into taking it and was wondering what people thought of it.



Not yet but i will eventually. I want to take TNCC first.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 23, 2013)

So is anyone else watching Skywire right now?


----------



## Tigger (Jun 23, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> So is anyone else watching Skywire right now?



Perfect firehouse TV.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 23, 2013)

All of the fire/ems dramatics in this thread lately make me even more appreciative that firefighters just fight fires and do CPR here.


----------



## exodus (Jun 23, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> So is anyone else watching Skywire right now?



Oh totally forgot about that!

http://skywire.discovery.com/live.html


----------



## kirky kirk (Jun 23, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> So is anyone else watching Skywire right now?



Chicago Fire


----------



## exodus (Jun 23, 2013)

kirkyrabbit said:


> Chicago Fire



New episode?


----------



## kirky kirk (Jun 23, 2013)

No, reruns. :blush: I'm kinda excited for season 2 though.


----------



## exodus (Jun 23, 2013)

kirkyrabbit said:


> No, reruns. :blush: I'm kinda excited for season 2 though.



Yeah, 2 more days! I'm excited about it too! It seems to be a fairly good replacement for Rescue me, I would like a new ER series though.


----------



## kirky kirk (Jun 23, 2013)

I wanted House MD to have ran for another season.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 23, 2013)

exodus said:


> Oh totally forgot about that!
> 
> http://skywire.discovery.com/live.html



The shots from his chest camera gave me vertigo...and I climb microwave towers for a living.  No way could I do that.

Glad to see he made it.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 23, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Y'all don't have 12-leads?... :unsure:



Nope.  His current opinion is that we aren't going to do anything in the field that is going to make a difference in the outcome, so why do we need them.  



Robb said:


> I was thinking the same thing...and the rural EMS not working codes on scene...how long do you have to pump on a dead body until you get to the hospital??
> 
> Good for you though!! Moving in the right direction for sure!



If we are doing an intercept with one of the BLS departments, it could easily be 20-30 minutes _after we meet up with them_.  Add to that time, how ever long they spent on scene, and their transport time to get to us.  It's absolutely ridiculous.

Let me tell you, when I first took this job, I thought I had stepped into a time machine and went back in time a few decades.  It can be frustrating, but I am getting better and better at dealing with it, and finding ways to skirt around some of it and manage to do what is best for the patient without getting called into the office as of yet.  

Most of the medics (including my boss)  I work with are interested in what I have to say, and would like to see changes made.  However, they are so used to the status quo that they don't seem to really know how to go about getting things changed.  So far, there have been two different issues that they told me I would never get changed, and with patience, information, and figuring out who's ear to bend, I have been able to get both of them addressed.  Maybe they just need a new set of eyes and a different way of looking at things to get them closer to this decade.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 24, 2013)

Femur fracture, sepsis, opiate od, appendicitis. Long day.


----------



## MrJones (Jun 24, 2013)

First weekend of Rope Technician training complete. I'm seeing knots in my sleep....


----------



## Anjel (Jun 24, 2013)

I am done with all clinicals and take my practical final tomorrow. Written final is in 8 days. And I graduate in 9! 

Holy :censored::censored::censored::censored:! It's been a long 18 months.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 24, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> Nope.  His current opinion is that we aren't going to do anything in the field that is going to make a difference in the outcome, so why do we need them.



ORLY? So seeing right sided elevation won't stop us from giving NTG?

And I suppose that being able to determine QRS axis won't change anything. We'll just guess as to whether it's VTach or not. Guess we'll just try adenosine before amio.

Yikes Epi. I can understand rural EMS being slightly behind. I worked ultra rural (per state classification) for 5 years. But that's crazy!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 24, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I am done with all clinicals and take my practical final tomorrow. Written final is in 8 days. And I graduate in 9!
> 
> Holy :censored::censored::censored::censored:! It's been a long 18 months.



Congratulations! Wonderful feeling isn't it? Wait till grad, you will look back and be like "no way we started 18 months ago!"


----------



## Wheel (Jun 24, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I am done with all clinicals and take my practical final tomorrow. Written final is in 8 days. And I graduate in 9!
> 
> Holy :censored::censored::censored::censored:! It's been a long 18 months.



Good luck! You're almost there.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 24, 2013)

We have a new truck today. Still has that new car smell.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 24, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> ORLY? So seeing right sided elevation won't stop us from giving NTG?
> 
> And I suppose that being able to determine QRS axis won't change anything. We'll just guess as to whether it's VTach or not. Guess we'll just try adenosine before amio.
> 
> Yikes Epi. I can understand rural EMS being slightly behind. I worked ultra rural (per state classification) for 5 years. But that's crazy!



I know.  To say it's sad is a huge understatement.  Baby steps though.  It's on my checklist of things to get changed.  It's just going to take me a while to get it done.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 24, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I am done with all clinicals and take my practical final tomorrow. Written final is in 8 days. And I graduate in 9!
> 
> Holy :censored::censored::censored::censored:! It's been a long 18 months.



Congrats Anjel! You've worked hard!


----------



## MMiz (Jun 24, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I am done with all clinicals and take my practical final tomorrow. Written final is in 8 days. And I graduate in 9!
> 
> Holy :censored::censored::censored::censored:! It's been a long 18 months.


You're almost there, congrats!


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 24, 2013)

And now the waiting game begins. Had an interview today to see about getting into a tuition free CNA program. I won't find out until the 8th if I made the cut. I hope I did because the job market isn't great for any of the fields I've gone to school for.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 24, 2013)

We don't have any supervisors in the division I work out of since there are only two ambulances. Instead the president himself takes care of all operational manners. He was an EMT a long time ago, but now does no roll in patient care. 

Just got an email stating that EMTs are longer allowed to do refusals. So now the firefighter/EMTs have to do all BLS refusals, and if my medic makes any patient contact at all, she has to do the refusal. Ouch.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 24, 2013)

Tigger said:


> We don't have any supervisors in the division I work out of since there are only two ambulances. Instead the president himself takes care of all operational manners. He was an EMT a long time ago, but now does no *roll* in patient care.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 24, 2013)

Aprz said:


>



Whoops that whole sentence is awful. Back to napping!


----------



## Wheel (Jun 24, 2013)

Aprz said:


>



Gordon Ramsey is incredible


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 25, 2013)

Up until midnight studying HazMat. Yup, exactly how I wanted to spend my vacation... /sigh


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 25, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Up until midnight studying HazMat. Yup, exactly how I wanted to spend my vacation... /sigh



If you start to glow, it's too late?


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 25, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> If you start to glow, it's too late?



That's only at the awareness level. According to the text, at the operations and technician level you should send PD in first and evaluate how much they glow. No glow, you go.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 25, 2013)

Our nursing home patient, as we roll him into the ER:

Nurse: why did you fall?
Little old man: I've been drinking and I'm drunk as hell.

Interesting dude...


----------



## Achilles (Jun 25, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Our nursing home patient, as we roll him into the ER:
> 
> Nurse: why did you fall?
> Little old man: I've been drinking and I'm drunk as hell.
> ...



At least he's honest ^_^


----------



## Anjel (Jun 25, 2013)

I did amazing on my practical final!!!!!

We were doing a practice scenario before the real thing. Teacher said I aced it and he didn't see why I should have to do it twice when I got 100% the first time.

I feel awesome.

/bragging


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 25, 2013)

It's raining outside we decided to do some crafts.

Beer capped coffee table? I didn't realize we had so many! Brooklyn just wants to play with all of them though so that's making life difficult.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 25, 2013)

There should be a law against firefighters being allowed to write books :glare: Every one of these books (including the four I had to read last year) are written so terribly that it literally gives me a headache trying to understand what they're trying to say. I guess editors are too pricey? Hell, they could've just given it to a 5th grader and asked them to correct it- would've made for a drastic improvement


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 25, 2013)

That doesn't really make me all warm and fuzzy inside considering what I might have to be reading soon...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 25, 2013)

It's not like most paramedic textbooks are much better…


----------



## Achilles (Jun 25, 2013)

Excuse me but I'd like to make a formal complaint. A recent thread was locked and I didn't get to post in it. h34r:


Poetic, is this a hazmat book?


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 25, 2013)

The one that I have open right now is indeed a hazmat book. I've got two others on different subjects that are written equally poorly.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 25, 2013)

Tonight's new hire looks like a short Sofia Vergara. With the accent to go with it. 

And she knows her stuff. It's gonna be a good night lol


----------



## MMiz (Jun 25, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I did amazing on my practical final!!!!!
> 
> We were doing a practice scenario before the real thing. Teacher said I aced it and he didn't see why I should have to do it twice when I got 100% the first time.
> 
> ...


That's awesome, congrats!


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 25, 2013)

I need to find a new way to describe how I come up with some of my knitting projects. Apparently I'm no longer allowed to use the phrase "Off the top of my head" to describe how I came up with my hats.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 25, 2013)

First firehouse meal, success!!


----------



## Achilles (Jun 25, 2013)

Tigger said:


> First firehouse meal, success!!



Wow must be a pretty*quiet*  night for you to make that!


----------



## Tigger (Jun 25, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Wow must be a pretty*quiet*  night for you to make that!



The fire crew had to finish it for me while we went and did a refusal along way away. As soon as we sit down...back out on suicide attempt. Cancelled enroute and now I eat!


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 25, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> I need to find a new way to describe how I come up with some of my knitting projects. Apparently I'm no longer allowed to use the phrase "Off the top of my head" to describe how I came up with my hats.



You could always tell people that the idea suddenly came to you, and you just knew it was a no brainer!  :rofl:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 25, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Wow must be a pretty*quiet*  night for you to make that!



Yea man. I just finished my first meal of the day. 

Showed up, did shift change, put bacon in pan, go post.

Come back from post, start smoker to hopefully smoke some dead pig for dinner, go post, then go on wait and return LDT. 

Come back, smoker is long cold. Try the bacon and eggs thing again, tones.

Finally get back to station, slice up the pig backstrap into think steaks and quick sear it in the pan. FINALLY get to eat.

Now: posted again.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 25, 2013)

Wtf!!!

So my wife's purse and bag was stolen off her unit, 15ft in front of the station while they were making crew change tonight. I swear some people. And I really doubt this was random.


----------



## exodus (Jun 26, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Yea man. I just finished my first meal of the day.
> 
> Showed up, did shift change, put bacon in pan, go post.
> 
> ...



You guys should get everyone to pitch in 20 bucks for one of these: http://www.walmart.com/ip/9720692?w...79361110&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=38840471590&veh=sem

It has a timer and a warmer (afaik) so if you get a call when it's almost done it stays warm until you get back.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 26, 2013)

Sitting at SOS (Michigan's DMV)
Listening to a guy complain about:
How long the wait is.
How 0800 is early to wake up.
How long the wait is.
How the wait shouldn't be so long because of technology.
How people should be fired because he has to wait. 
Healthcare.
How long the wait is.
Obama.
How long the wait is.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jun 26, 2013)

Annnnnd Aaron Hernandez has been arrested.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 26, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Wtf!!!
> 
> So my wife's purse and bag was stolen off her unit, 15ft in front of the station while they were making crew change tonight. I swear some people. And I really doubt this was random.



Yep. spidey senses tell me this was a coworker or coworkers ride/friend. 

Beyond pissed off.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 26, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Yep. spidey senses tell me this was a coworker or coworkers ride/friend.
> 
> Beyond pissed off.



Thieving coworkers are the worst. It's unbelievable how low some people can stoop.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 26, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Thieving coworkers are the worst. It's unbelievable how low some people can stoop.



I agree. sadly it isnt the first time and wont be the last. 

We had an emt try to frame me for stealing fuel using one of  our fuel cards a couple years ago. Yes he was using my fuel PIN but I didnt have a diesel personal vehicle and the gas station cameras caught him and his wife. I loved watching that go down and blow up in his face. 

I have my suspicions for this act of theft but cant really do anything about it. I know the management and PD are investigating but I doubt we'll figure out who it was. Unless someone turns them in. 

really pathetic people act like this and can't be trusted.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 26, 2013)

MassEMT-B said:


> Annnnnd Aaron Hernandez has been arrested.



And released from the Patriots too.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 26, 2013)

New hire for the next three weeks? I guess I'll go back to being like an intern and riding in the box all day...


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm in DC with my brother for a few days, and I just saw a third person in two days pass out from heat. I'm 0/3 on having any desire to go over and offer my services in shuffling people in to air conditioning. All three times, the beleaguered staff of DC FEMS has done a marvelous job of managing it themselves


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 26, 2013)

I saw a pretty good car wreck the other day. I called the dispatch center to see if it had already been reported as I drove by.

Desire to stop and insert myself into the midst of that mess = zero.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 26, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I saw a pretty good car wreck the other day. I called the dispatch center to see if it had already been reported as I drove by.
> 
> Desire to stop and insert myself into the midst of that mess = zero.



You sir are obviously not a volunteer :lol:


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jun 26, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> And released from the Patriots too.



He is now being charged on 5 counts including murder.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 26, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I saw a pretty good car wreck the other day. I called the dispatch center to see if it had already been reported as I drove by.
> 
> Desire to stop and insert myself into the midst of that mess = zero.



I take it you were off duty?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 26, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I take it you were off duty?



Wow. If you keep making clever deductions like that, you can transfer out of EMS to become a police detective. 

Nice work Colombo.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 26, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Wow. If you keep making clever deductions like that, you can transfer out of EMS to become a police detective.
> 
> Nice work Colombo.



I kid. I kid. 

Yes, I was off duty.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 26, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I kid. I kid.
> 
> Yes, I was off duty.



Lol you mean I can't go take the detective test and drive around w/ a gum all light now?? Drat! 

This is why one should be careful posting when one chooses other activities over sleep the previous night haha


----------



## Anjel (Jun 26, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Wow. If you keep making clever deductions like that, you can transfer out of EMS to become a police detective.
> 
> Nice work Colombo.



When I was little I would watch Colombo with my papa. I thought he was the smartest man alive lol


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jun 26, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks the toughbook is the biggest joke of a laptop ever created?

Its what, like $3-4,000 for one. Another $1200 for the charger, atleast the one we have, and its the slowest piece of junk out there.

For $4,000 i could build a laptop and it would be lightning fast. All our toughbooks are under 2 years old, have nothing but the EMS protocols/report programs on them and they work slower than a snail.


----------



## exodus (Jun 26, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the toughbook is the biggest joke of a laptop ever created?
> 
> Its what, like $3-4,000 for one. Another $1200 for the charger, atleast the one we have, and its the slowest piece of junk out there.
> 
> For $4,000 i could build a laptop and it would be lightning fast. All our toughbooks are under 2 years old, have nothing but the EMS protocols/report programs on them and they work slower than a snail.



I don't know why we dont switch to an iPad MDT / PCR program. The GPS would be much better for guiding, and pair it up with an otterbox or a bluetooth keyboard and it would be freaking amazing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 26, 2013)

Our service just bought new "tough pads" the Panasonic tough book tablet. So far, it's kind of a POS. But I'm sure, given time, I will learn to really hate it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 26, 2013)

exodus said:


> I don't know why we dont switch to an iPad MDT / PCR program. The GPS would be much better for guiding, and pair it up with an otterbox or a bluetooth keyboard and it would be freaking amazing.



Last I heard some of San Bernardino county will be doing this. As of right now we can't. They would either have to develop a MEDS program for iOS or they would have to publish MEDS online (don't always have service).


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 26, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Our service just bought new "tough pads" the Panasonic tough book tablet. So far, it's kind of a POS. But I'm sure, given time, I will learn to really hate it.



Super absorbent tough pads or overnight tough pads?


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 26, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the toughbook is the biggest joke of a laptop ever created?



More so than "net books"?


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 26, 2013)

Playing meeuc student. So far todag ive put an offer on a house, and missed a pedi code


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 26, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Super absorbent tough pads or overnight tough pads?



More like chux pads. Actually, they're not awful. It's just not an iPhone. Which is really what I want to do my report on. And I don't understand why nobody will invent some software to let me do that!!

Maybe I should post "an open letter to ePCR software developers"

(And I'm stopping my feet and throwing a gigantic hissy fit tantrum over here. I don't know if you can hear me or not.)

I really just want to do my damn report on my iPhone. I like to dictate my narratives using speech to text, and my big fat fingers are used to typing on that little screen. 

Do you hear me image trend? Make an iPhone app.

Thank you.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 26, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> More like chux pads. Actually, they're not awful. It's just not an iPhone. Which is really what I want to do my report on. And I don't understand why nobody will invent some software to let me do that!!
> 
> Maybe I should post "an open letter to ePCR software developers"
> 
> ...



Don't they already have some kind of an application for the iPads?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 26, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Don't they already have some kind of an application for the iPads?



Not for us. :/


----------



## exodus (Jun 26, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Last I heard some of San Bernardino county will be doing this. As of right now we can't. They would either have to develop a MEDS program for iOS or they would have to publish MEDS online (don't always have service).



Well, by the end of 2014, or 2015 aren't we supposed to be on a whole new different EPCR system anyways? County isn't going to let us keep using meds, they don't give a rats *** about how our billing is done.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 26, 2013)

exodus said:


> Well, by the end of 2014, or 2015 aren't we supposed to be on a whole new different EPCR system anyways? County isn't going to let us keep using meds, they don't give a rats *** about how our billing is done.



Honestly have no clue. I haven't really been keeping up with work stuff haha But I haven't heard anything about that yet.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 26, 2013)

We use Motion tablets at my part time place and they are super fast. Also lighter and just as if not more durable than tough books.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 26, 2013)

We just got windows surface tablets. I'm sure they will be broke soon.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 27, 2013)

Worst partner ever today. A whole 4 months of EMT at 45 years old with material from 199x does not impress me. Especially when you try and use the PA to help clear intersections.

Newb.


----------



## rwik123 (Jun 27, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Worst partner ever today. A whole 4 months of EMT at 45 years old with material from 199x does not impress me. Especially when you try and use the PA to help clear intersections.
> 
> Newb.



hahahaha thats awesome.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 27, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the toughbook is the biggest joke of a laptop ever created?
> 
> Its what, like $3-4,000 for one. Another $1200 for the charger, atleast the one we have, and its the slowest piece of junk out there.
> 
> For $4,000 i could build a laptop and it would be lightning fast. All our toughbooks are under 2 years old, have nothing but the EMS protocols/report programs on them and they work slower than a snail.



I like my new toughbook I was just issued but the thing is brand spankin' new, has upgraded RAM and an internal Verizon 4g card.

Take it any day of the week over the CTLs they issued the majority of people.

So our newbie on her first day got to see the "Robb has no idea what this rhythm is but he knows it's bad" look.

I called it AF with RVR and a RBBB with runs of ventricular pacing and runs of VT. It was not pretty. At all. And he couldn't communicate. And she's never driven code, ever and was driving us to the ER. I elected not to go emergent because I wasn't comfortable with her driving code, for her first time, with me in the back and no one to help her since my partner was in the box with us.

I'm gonna start a thread about it, blew my mind.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> I like my new toughbook I was just issued but the thing is brand spankin' new, has upgraded RAM and an internal Verizon 4g card.
> 
> Take it any day of the week over the CTLs they issued the majority of people.
> 
> ...



Which part are you gonna start the thread on, your new toughbook or the medical call?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 27, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Our service just bought new "tough pads" the Panasonic tough book tablet. So far, it's kind of a POS. But I'm sure, given time, I will learn to really hate it.



Just wait until the little plastic sides pop off and you get to see what trauma tape does to circuit boards.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 27, 2013)

Tigger said:


> We use Motion tablets at my part time place and they are super fast. Also lighter and just as if not more durable than tough books.



We just started using the Motion tablets and they suck. The pen/stylus is annoying and the touch screen key board is nearly useless. I'm picking up a full size USB keyboard to use with ours. 

Not liking the Sansio epcr program either.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 27, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> We just started using the Motion tablets and they suck. The pen/stylus is annoying and the touch screen key board is nearly useless. I'm picking up a full size USB keyboard to use with ours.
> 
> Not liking the Sansio epcr program either.



We have keyboards with mouse that we plug, makes it fine. ESO is great.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 27, 2013)

Tigger said:


> We have keyboards with mouse that we plug, makes it fine. ESO is great.



We start using ESO next week.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 27, 2013)

Tigger said:


> We have keyboards with mouse that we plug, makes it fine. ESO is great.



ESO looks nicer than this Sansio crap.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 27, 2013)

I've used ESO at two places and it is far superior to my only comparison which is zoll. One my supervisors is a consultant for them which helps too.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 27, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I've used ESO at two places and it is far superior to my only comparison which is zoll. One my supervisors is a consultant for them which helps too.



I've heard good stuff about it. No idea why we didn't choose them. 

I've used Zoll and it was just ok. We did have an issue of the servers losing reports during and after syncing. 

A good friends significant other works for ESO. No idea what he does though.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 27, 2013)

Must be a slow day for GCTI, three of their rigs posted at the same strip mall next to APU and Citrus


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 27, 2013)

I really like ESO.  My last full-time job used it, and my current part-time job uses it.  At my current full-time job we use EMScharts.  It's ok, but I still like ESO better.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 27, 2013)

This is cool.


----------



## Jambi (Jun 27, 2013)

Remember everyone, it's not that you spent too much time in the sauna, but rather the sauna was too hot.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 28, 2013)

Some drunk *** tried to slug me today, good thing my natural paranoia was in force. Four-point restraints applied, spit mask, and a squad car waiting when the doc cleared him. 

His punch never landed, and I didnt have to hit him. Leverage FTW.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 28, 2013)

Hosptial public announcer: "Rapid response team, 53XX" (5 South unit)

::10 second delay::

PA: "Code Blue, 5 South"


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 28, 2013)

Awesome Video worth a watch http://www.break.com/video/doctors-fight-girls-leukemia-with-hiv-2467249


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 28, 2013)

Also cool looking independent film I would like to see: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/video/code-black-sneak-peek-568427


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 28, 2013)

Damn toobers driving on my bike route...  Was really looking forward to riding the river, now gotta find a new route


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 28, 2013)

Annnnd not quite acclimated to the heat yet... Dehydration and bright lights that aren't there- not fun. Didn't realize it was 105 today :lol:


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 28, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Annnnd not quite acclimated to the heat yet... Dehydration and bright lights that aren't there- not fun. Didn't realize it was 105 today :lol:



You picked the wrong time of day to ride. 

I assume you're hydrated and better now?


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 28, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> You picked the wrong time of day to ride.
> 
> I assume you're hydrated and better now?



I have a bad habit of doing that intentionally.... Lol. It makes it more challenging  In the winter I like to go out when it's below freezing- same concept 

Much better now. Downed 2 liters of water and electrolytes within an hour of finishing


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 28, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I have a bad habit of doing that intentionally.... Lol. It makes it more challenging  In the winter I like to go out when it's below freezing- same concept
> 
> Much better now. Downed 2 liters of water and electrolytes within an hour of finishing



I'm guilty of the same with the weather.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 28, 2013)

So I'm working the tough mudder event this weekend. Doing the whole first aid thing. 

We are meeting all the different workers tonight. And holy cow. It is a Ricky rescue paradise. 

Everyone has reflective jackets, multi tools, axes, and light bars galore. 

Should be interesting.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 28, 2013)

Just saw a shirt that said

"EMT is a choice. Rescue diving is a calling."

Yuuuuuuppppp.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 28, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Just saw a shirt that said
> 
> "EMT is a choice. Rescue diving is a calling."
> 
> Yuuuuuuppppp.



Also known as a "wet whacker"


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 28, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Also known as a "wet whacker"




There's a joke here, but I really don't want the infraction.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 28, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> There's a joke here, but I really don't want the infraction.



Smart move.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> There's a joke here, but I really don't want the infraction.



I've been seriously debating on making the joke and getting the infraction


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 28, 2013)

C'mon. Aidey is just itchin' to swing the ban hammer...


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 28, 2013)

Too many jokes that would earn the Ban Hammer...

Therefore, I'm staying away from it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> C'mon. Aidey is just itchin' to swing the ban hammer...



Very tempting


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 28, 2013)

Anjel said:


> So I'm working the tough mudder event this weekend. Doing the whole first aid thing.
> 
> We are meeting all the different workers tonight. And holy cow. It is a Ricky rescue paradise.
> 
> ...



I worked a spartan race last year. Not Ricky rescue at all. Some friends worked tough mudder a couple months ago and it was full on Ricky Rescue paradise


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 28, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> I worked a spartan race last year. Not Ricky rescue at all. Some friends worked tough mudder a couple months ago and it was full on Ricky Rescue paradise



I am running a Spartan Race in August.  The whole thing seems less eaten up with itself than Tough Mudder, which we did 2.5 years ago.  

I would like to work medical for any of those.  It's on the list.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 28, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> I am running a Spartan Race in August.  The whole thing seems less eaten up with itself than Tough Mudder, which we did 2.5 years ago.
> 
> I would like to work medical for any of those.  It's on the list.



I may try to do a Spartan Sprint later this year. Spartans look to be more focused on strength/endurance and less silly than Tough Mudder. 

The water station I was at had one of the Spartan founders/death race finishers hanging around it all weekend. Talk about inspiring and super down to earth. Guy is nearly 50 and in super shape. 

Working the medical was ok. Pay was decent for a weekend of work. Unless you can commute each day or split hotel costs then its about break even after paying for a hotel and expenses. Share some costs and youll make a little off it. We were BLS only; a local contracted private ambulance company had Gators and provided ALS care/transport if needed.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 28, 2013)

If you do one, try your best to be in the first wave or two. After the first couple of waves, you just end up jogging a few meters to wait in line for obstacles.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Very tempting



Just remember, Aidey isn't the only one who can swing the ban hammer.

h34r:


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 28, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> If you do one, try your best to be in the first wave or two. After the first couple of waves, you just end up jogging a few meters to wait in line for obstacles.



Heck, that's my strategy!!!


----------



## Achilles (Jun 28, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Just remember, Aidey isn't the only one who can swing the ban hammer.
> 
> h34r:



Really?
Who else can do it? :unsure:


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 28, 2013)

Apparently shift bids are now open, I was half hoping to get a 911 job by now so I didn't have to leave right after they rearrange everyone's schedule. Oh well, not much I can do about it, maybe I can get an ALS or CCT shift in the meantime lol


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 28, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> Heck, that's my strategy!!!



Pfft! Lol I prefer racing 5ks and 10ks, so on the rare occasion I do an obstacle event, the waits get me far beyond frustrated!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Just remember, Aidey isn't the only one who can swing the ban hammer.
> 
> h34r:



I didn't realize you guys still used the "ban hammer". Isn't that a little outdated?  :rofl:


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I didn't realize you guys still used the "ban hammer". Isn't that a little outdated?  :rofl:



Aren't those guys a little dated themselves? :lol:

/attempts to dodge hammer swing


----------



## Anjel (Jun 28, 2013)

Amphibious medics is the company contracted for the mudder.

If you go on their site and submit an app. They will contact you when something comes to your state.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 28, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Really?
> Who else can do it? :unsure:





DesertEMT66 said:


> I didn't realize you guys still used the "ban hammer". Isn't that a little outdated?  :rofl:





PoeticInjustice said:


> Aren't those guys a little dated themselves? :lol:
> 
> /attempts to dodge hammer swing



It's abckidsmom you have to watch out for...


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 28, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> It's abckidsmom you have to watch out for...



Oh yes. In secret mod assemblies, I'm the one at the table with The Hammer. 

Watch out.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 28, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> It's abckidsmom you have to watch out for...




Do we have to watch our for her everyday, or just part of the time?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 29, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> ESO looks nicer than this Sansio crap.



We use Sansio now and are looking at ESO. I'd love to hear more about it, what you like and don't like, what hardware you're running it on, Bluetooth capabilities and what not.

There's 4 medics that have Verizon hot spots and myself and 3 others that have Panasonic Tough Books with dual antennas and internal Verizon 4g cards for testing. Originally everyone thought it was a hardware problem but after using this TB I'm 100% positive it's a software issue.

A chart only takes me like 20 minutes but when you add in the time spent fighting with the computer it turns into more like 35-40 minutes. If you have long return times or run in a slow system it's not a huge deal but in a busy system it makes for a lot of OT from charting alone. I've had checks where I nabbed a full shift worth of OT with only working my scheduled 8 shifts.


----------



## Easternemt (Jun 29, 2013)

I can't sleep....


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't worry too much about the Ban Hammer... I do worry about if my wonderful wife decides it's time to start swinging _Mjölnir_... and she could probably put Thor to shame if she ever did.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 29, 2013)

Robb said:


> We use Sansio now and are looking at ESO. I'd love to hear more about it, what you like and don't like, what hardware you're running it on, Bluetooth capabilities and what not.
> 
> There's 4 medics that have Verizon hot spots and myself and 3 others that have Panasonic Tough Books with dual antennas and internal Verizon 4g cards for testing. Originally everyone thought it was a hardware problem but after using this TB I'm 100% positive it's a software issue.
> 
> A chart only takes me like 20 minutes but when you add in the time spent fighting with the computer it turns into more like 35-40 minutes. If you have long return times or run in a slow system it's not a huge deal but in a busy system it makes for a lot of OT from charting alone. I've had checks where I nabbed a full shift worth of OT with only working my scheduled 8 shifts.



I haven't used ESO beyond just briefly playing with it. It looks nice and seems to have a better flow and more thorough  report. 

I don't like Sansio's lack of a head to toe section and it takes forever on the Motion tablets to complete. Tonight is my first night using a wireless keyboard with a touchpad and that's sped up the process a little. 

Our units have Inmotion wireless boxes and the tablets connect thru a secured wifi signal to the Inmotion. So far I've had no problems connecting and syncing reports over. We've been using Inmotion for years though for unit MDT to CAD connections.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 29, 2013)

Potassium 6.9 and INR 10.....I hope that is a lysed sample or you better get ready to meet sweet baby Jesus


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 29, 2013)

I honestly cannot remember the last time I got off on time. 2 hours late today. But that's pretty standard now.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 29, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I honestly cannot remember the last time I got off on time. 2 hours late today. But that's pretty standard now.



That bad?


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 29, 2013)

Busy week. Medic final, only 4 months left. Buying a house. Baby stuff. I need a nap


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 29, 2013)

Who told JT he could come back....


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Who told JT he could come back....



Lol I hadn't even made it back to this thread yet and I see this?


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 29, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol I hadn't even made it back to this thread yet and I see this?



I figured you'd leave again before you even got to this thread :lol:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I figured you'd leave again before you even got to this thread :lol:



I know I've got a bad track record of that lol. I'm gonna try to stick around longer this time.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 29, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> I haven't used ESO beyond just briefly playing with it. It looks nice and seems to have a better flow and more thorough  report.
> 
> I don't like Sansio's lack of a head to toe section and it takes forever on the Motion tablets to complete. Tonight is my first night using a wireless keyboard with a touchpad and that's sped up the process a little.
> 
> Our units have Inmotion wireless boxes and the tablets connect thru a secured wifi signal to the Inmotion. So far I've had no problems connecting and syncing reports over. We've been using Inmotion for years though for unit MDT to CAD connections.



We have InMotion as well, it's painfully slow though. The new TB with the Verizon card I was talking about runs circles around the onboard wireless. 

We have a flex field attached to our "ALS Assessment" option in the flow chart that is a complete head to toe, ill take a picture of it the next time I pull it up and send it your way. Can either select "WNL" (parameters are spelled out, doesn't say WNL), "see comments" and enter your comments or "did not visualize".


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 29, 2013)

Robb said:


> We have InMotion as well, it's painfully slow though. The new TB with the Verizon card I was talking about runs circles around the onboard wireless.
> 
> We have a flex field attached to our "ALS Assessment" option in the flow chart that is a complete head to toe, ill take a picture of it the next time I pull it up and send it your way. Can either select "WNL" (parameters are spelled out, doesn't say WNL), "see comments" and enter your comments or "did not visualize".



That's odd. Our Inmotion is fast. Seems about as quick as 4g on my iPhone. 

Ill look tonight and see if our flex field has the same with ALS assessment. It probably does. The training we got before rollout was minimal.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 29, 2013)

Doink the Clown......is dead. Sad news indeed.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm sad I missed that one whacker thread. I guess that's what I get for going out instead of spending the night in front of the tv.:glare:


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 29, 2013)

Wheel said:


> I'm sad I missed that one whacker thread. I guess that's what I get for going out instead of spending the night in front of the tv.:glare:



We could've used you. ffemt was dying to swing that hammer :lol:


----------



## Wheel (Jun 29, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> We could've used you. ffemt was dying to swing that hammer :lol:



I don't think you needed help. It would have been fun to watch happen though.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 29, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> That's odd. Our Inmotion is fast. Seems about as quick as 4g on my iPhone.
> 
> Ill look tonight and see if our flex field has the same with ALS assessment. It probably does. The training we got before rollout was minimal.



Ours is awful. I turn off the wireless on my phone when I'm at work, it's a night and day difference being on the LTE cell network vs the InMotion.

It automatically pops up when I select the "ALS Assessment" drop down in the flow chart so if it isn't automatically opening it probably isn't there. Look and see if you have a "Physical Assessment" option in you drop down menu in the flex field, that's where it was before they tied it to the ALS Assessment. This is all new for us within the last few months. Rolled it out with our new alternative destination and Community Paramedicine programs.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2013)

So I got a reward for all the damned hard work I've been doing lately... At least I think it's a reward... Line supervisor doing rural 911  Same county I used to work in wtih my small private 911 service


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 29, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> So I got a reward for all the damned hard work I've been doing lately... At least I think it's a reward... Line supervisor doing rural 911  Same county I used to work in wtih my small private 911 service



The evil empire


----------



## MMiz (Jun 29, 2013)

TransportJockey,

Good to see you around!  Congrats on the new position!


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 29, 2013)

MMiz said:


> TransportJockey,
> 
> Good to see you around!  Congrats on the new position!



1. Congrats on the promotion.

2. Damn it... I wanted the 39,000 post in this thread. 40k is mine... mark my words.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2013)

MMiz said:


> TransportJockey,
> 
> Good to see you around!  Congrats on the new position!



Glad to be around  ANd thank you!  lol it's amazing what happens when you're not home and smartphone less


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> 1. Congrats on the promotion.
> 
> 2. Damn it... I wanted the 39,000 post in this thread. 40k is mine... mark my words.



Thanks man  And I kinda want 40k


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 29, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> So I got a reward for all the damned hard work I've been doing lately... At least I think it's a reward... Line supervisor doing rural 911  Same county I used to work in wtih my small private 911 service


Don't do it!!


----------



## Aprz (Jun 29, 2013)

I wish AMR was back where I live. :[


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 29, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> 1. Congrats on the promotion.
> 
> 2. Damn it... I wanted the 39,000 post in this thread. 40k is mine... mark my words.



1.  Ditto

2.  Not if I remove it first...


----------



## Tigger (Jun 29, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I wish AMR was back where I live. :[



I wish the AMR crews were I work could be a little bit more respectful where I live sometimes. Several years ago my company came into the county and contracted with a fire district that wanted better service which resulted in AMR losing a tiny sliver of the massive county where I work. Since then the fire chief and AMR ops manager have been less than kind to each other, but there is no reason that street crews need to fight that battle for their bosses. I sure have no interest in doing so.


----------



## MySandie (Jun 29, 2013)

*Women in drag???*



dslprod said:


> im at work til midnight just got done watching dr phil in the break room.  topic of show " my wife likes to dress in drag and it ruining our marriage".  a woman in drag!? first time ive ever heard this lol



I should be studying, but find this site both more useful than nursing sites, AND way more funny!

So, I just *had* to respond to the old post above, because it made me LOL.

I had a baseball cap stitched to read:  "BID".  I got so many comments/questions about what it means:

"So...you like it twice a day?  hahaha" seemed to be the main vein of the comments from medical peops.

Because, 'liking it twice a day' wasn't the point I was trying to make--whether it was true or not    I decided to have a t-shirt imprinted with:  "Butch in Drag"

You should see the various looks I get when I wear it!  No comments or questions....just "looks", if you know what I mean...especially from the LGTB crowd.

My point was that although I appear very feminine on the outside (long hair, make-up, etc.), my nature is to be more 'take charge' (dominant) rather than 'wait and watch" (submissive)...thus, "Butch in Drag"!

I think it's funny...but most people either don't or don't get it, and tend to get a bit offended.

Sigh...that's why my favorite song is by Billy Currington: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKpQRjj_WbU


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 30, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> So I got a reward for all the damned hard work I've been doing lately... At least I think it's a reward... Line supervisor doing rural 911  Same county I used to work in wtih my small private 911 service



AMR took Valencia County? What happened to Living Cross?


----------



## Anjel (Jun 30, 2013)

Day 2 of the tough mudder.

Yesterday we had almost 20 shoulder dislocations.  

Lets see what happens today.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 30, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Day 2 of the tough mudder.
> 
> Yesterday we had almost 20 shoulder dislocations.
> 
> Lets see what happens today.



Im kinda surprised. During 2 days of Super Spartan (13mile course) our worst injury was an ankle fracture. The rest were strains/sprains.

Any tips for dealing with a newb that has been a paramedic for 4 months, is beginning his first paramedic job and already is a paragod and won't listen to feedback from anyone? 

Im afraid this dude is going to learn a hard lesson, potentially at a patient's expense and I can't figure out how to get him to realize he doesnt know it all. 

I was the 4th preceptor to have him and he's had attitude with all of us.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 30, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> AMR took Valencia County? What happened to Living Cross?



Still operating on a call rotation with us for now. We are on a temporary authority to operate from the NMPRC. they weren't keeping up with call volume so we came down to put more trucks in the system.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 30, 2013)

Yall should reclaim Roswell...Superior is anything but. 

AMR and Paramedics Plus are in a bidding war for EMSA's personnel contract right now.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 30, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Yall should reclaim Roswell...Superior is anything but.
> 
> AMR and Paramedics Plus are in a bidding war for EMSA's personnel contract right now.



We looked hard at Roswell from whaT I heard. But it was decided that we wouldn't make any money out there. Still waiting on Torrance county right now though. 
Our GM WANs the ABQ market bad though.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 30, 2013)

Zoom in to read the sign. We went to a local church for a call.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 30, 2013)

Haha awesome :lol:


----------



## Tigger (Jun 30, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> Zoom in to read the sign. We went to a local church for a call.



Sweet looking ambulance. And sign haha.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 30, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Sweet looking ambulance. And sign haha.



The brush guard is for deer. Since it was installed, this truck hasn't even come close. Murphy has been satisfied.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 30, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Any tips for dealing with a newb that has been a paramedic for 4 months, is beginning his first paramedic job and already is a paragod and won't listen to feedback from anyone?
> 
> Im afraid this dude is going to learn a hard lesson, potentially at a patient's expense and I can't figure out how to get him to realize he doesnt know it all.
> 
> I was the 4th preceptor to have him and he's had attitude with all of us.


I've had several "best friends" in my new job. They were in the office pretty much weekly having a one way discussion over attitude. Most of them straightened up. A few didn't and helped themselves out the door.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 30, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> At least I think it's a reward..



:rofl::rofl:

Congrats on the promotion! It's a whole new level of reward and frustration.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 30, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Im kinda surprised. During 2 days of Super Spartan (13mile course) our worst injury was an ankle fracture. The rest were strains/sprains.



It was mainly the Mount Everest obstacle. It was the very end and you had to run up this massive curved wall. And other people were at the top helping each other.

People would be running up and the people on top would grab their arms to help pull them up. 

We saw 350 people in the 2 days. 12 ALS transfers out to the hospital.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 30, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Day 2 of the tough mudder.
> 
> Yesterday we had almost 20 shoulder dislocations.
> 
> Lets see what happens today.


Oh yay... 


shfd739 said:


> Im kinda surprised. During 2 days of Super Spartan (13mile course) our worst injury was an ankle fracture. The rest were strains/sprains.
> 
> Any tips for dealing with a newb that has been a paramedic for 4 months, is beginning his first paramedic job and already is a paragod and won't listen to feedback from anyone?
> 
> ...


Only one ankle fx? Wow!!! As to the rest, most aren't too horrible to deal with. 

As to the Paragod, see if you can get an hour or so at a local hospital... in the ICU or even a general floor, and perhaps review some charts and find out how he'd care for those patients during transport without killing them...


usalsfyre said:


> I've had several "best friends" in my new job. They were in the office pretty much weekly having a one way discussion over attitude. Most of them straightened up. A few didn't and helped themselves out the door.


Sadly, unfortunately, this may be the only cure....


----------



## MMiz (Jun 30, 2013)

Anjel said:


> It was mainly the Mount Everest obstacle. It was the very end and you had to run up this massive curved wall. And other people were at the top helping each other.
> 
> People would be running up and the people on top would grab their arms to help pull them up.
> 
> We saw 350 people in the 2 days. 12 ALS transfers out to the hospital.


How did Star get that contract, it's nowhere near your service area.

I liked working those type of events where you stayed busy transporting interesting patients that could hold a conversation.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 30, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> Zoom in to read the sign. We went to a local church for a call.


That's awesome.  Your ambulance looks like serious business.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 30, 2013)

MMiz said:


> How did Star get that contract, it's nowhere near your service area.
> 
> I liked working those type of events where you had stayed busy transporting interesting patients that could hold a conversation.



It wasn't star. It was a company called amphibious medics that does the medical for all tough mudder, savage and Spartan races. It's an independent contractor sort of thing. 

JCA, LCA, and MCA were the ALS crews on scene that did the transporting.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 30, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Congrats on the promotion! It's a whole new level of reward and frustration.



Lol i'm already finding that out man... I think the patch should read 'babysitter' rather than supervisor


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 30, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> Oh yay...
> 
> Only one ankle fx? Wow!!! As to the rest, most aren't too horrible to deal with.
> 
> ...



I've got a feeling he won't last long. 

This is a probably a place holder job till a fire dept hires. 

I did try running thru verbal scenarios last night and his treatment ideas are pretty spot on but he wouldn't take any feed back or discussion about atypical presentations or other diagnosis possibilities.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 30, 2013)

I am so sick of reading this firefighting garbage! My micro book has been calling me lately :sad: Only one more week...


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 30, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> We looked hard at Roswell from whaT I heard. But it was decided that we wouldn't make any money out there. Still waiting on Torrance county right now though.
> Our GM WANs the ABQ market bad though.



Albuquerque is a hard market with Presbyterian running most of the hospitals and AAS plus AFD. Sante Fe would be doable though. The problem is that Superior owns most of those impoverished counties and provides marginal services and is really only profitable with everything together, so any changes to that balance (meaning county 911 contracts or IFT) kill off Superior and force whoever takes over to fill the gap for minimal, questionable profit or leaves those impoverished counties to their own devices. Plus the providers are few and far between and many aren't AMR-employable for a variety of reasons...it would be a considerable undertaking. 

Southern NM is more consolidated.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 30, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> I've got a feeling he won't last long.
> 
> This is a probably a place holder job till a fire dept hires.
> 
> I did try running thru verbal scenarios last night and his treatment ideas are pretty spot on but he wouldn't take any feed back or discussion about atypical presentations or other diagnosis possibilities.



Send him to me lol.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 30, 2013)

Only four calls today so far. Needless to say my Netflix has gotten some use today. I've watched one movie and two documentaries, and I'm about to watch some Top Gear. :wub:


----------



## MMiz (Jun 30, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Only four calls today so far. Needless to say my Netflix has gotten some use today. I've watched one movie and two documentaries, and I'm about to watch some Top Gear. :wub:


Top Gear!  I'm not especially into the whole car thing, but am a huge fan of the show.

My favorites include the Vietnam Special (Series 12, Episode 8), the World's Smallest Car (Series 10, Episode 8), and Boat Cars (Series 8, Episode 3).


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 30, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Send him to me lol.



Lmao. That reason is why our clinical manager gave him to me for his last ride and short of saying things that would get me time off I got nowhere. It's up to management to handle now.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 1, 2013)

MMiz said:


> Top Gear!  I'm not especially into the whole car thing, but am a huge fan of the show.
> 
> My favorites include the Vietnam Special (Series 12, Episode 8), the World's Smallest Car (Series 10, Episode 8), and Boat Cars (Series 8, Episode 3).



Have you seen the second installment of boat cars in season ten? They try to cross the English Channel. It's quite funny. 

I'm not a huge car nut, but I like nice cars and sarcasm so this show is great.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 1, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Lmao. That reason is why our clinical manager gave him to me for his last ride and short of saying things that would get me time off I got nowhere. It's up to management to handle now.



That's unfortunate. Did anyone make it clear that his attitude was incompatible with employment at your organization? If so, it's probably time to let him go.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 1, 2013)

Which heart arrhythmia likes dubstep?


 2nd degree heart blocks... they always drops the beat.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wheel said:


> That's unfortunate. Did anyone make it clear that his attitude was incompatible with employment at your organization? If so, it's probably time to let him go.



Oh yes it has been made clear. 

Clinical manager and OM will probably have a sit down with him this week to discuss what he needs to do or offer the door.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 1, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Which heart arrhythmia likes dubstep?
> 
> 
> 2nd degree heart blocks... they always drops the beat.



:rofl::rofl::rofl: :wub:


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 1, 2013)

Paraphilia... still a better love story than Twilight.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok... one more...

Why dd the cavalry horse have pituitary problems?

 Because it lost its rider and has an empty sella!


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 1, 2013)

Rescued a dog tonight.


----------



## CritterNurse (Jul 1, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Rescued a dog tonight.



Ooh. Nice!

So what sort of rescue was it? Adoption? Get a dog out of an unsafe situation? Do mouth-to-snout (or use a pet oxygen mask) at a fire?

Depending on what hat I'm wearing at the time, each of those could be considered a rescue.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sometimes the appropriate treatment is nothing at all....or we will embarrass you and hurt your feelings.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 1, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> Ooh. Nice!
> 
> So what sort of rescue was it? Adoption? Get a dog out of an unsafe situation? Do mouth-to-snout (or use a pet oxygen mask) at a fire?
> 
> Depending on what hat I'm wearing at the time, each of those could be considered a rescue.



Picked him up from the inner median of I40, he was lost and in danger and looked like he was lonely and scared. He's super-friendly too. Going to take him to the shelter today and see if he's chipped. Hes a domesticated shepard/brindle mix.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 1, 2013)

Picture of the pooch?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 1, 2013)

90 degrees and humid as heck when I got to work at 6:30 in the morning :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Jul 1, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> 90 degrees and humid as heck when I got to work at 6:30 in the morning :unsure:



It's a wonderful 66* here.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 1, 2013)

Anjel said:


> It's a wonderful 66* here.



High of like 85 here today in the south. Craziness for this time of year.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wheel said:


> High of like 85 here today in the south. Craziness for this time of year.



High of 115 for us today. On Saturday the high was 122.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 1, 2013)

Ugh. Appointment at the surgical clinic today to hopefully be cleared back to full duty. Day 9 s/p lap-choly


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 1, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Rescued a dog tonight.



My first save in a fire was a turtle... The news caught video of what looked like me doing CPR to it... :lol:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 1, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> My first save in a fire was a turtle... The news caught video of what looked like me doing CPR to it... :lol:



Did you intubate?


----------



## CritterNurse (Jul 1, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> My first save in a fire was a turtle... The news caught video of what looked like me doing CPR to it... :lol:



I've done mouth-to-snout to one of my mom's pet rats, but thankfully there were no cameras around.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 1, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> My first save in a fire was a turtle... The news caught video of what looked like me doing CPR to it... :lol:



True firefighter here, saving animals AND getting it caught on the news


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 1, 2013)

Lol I was poking it to see if it was still alive. Of course the news camera has to cut it just right


----------



## exodus (Jul 1, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> High of 115 for us today. On Saturday the high was 122.



"Official" high, we saw 128 up in DHS.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 1, 2013)

Got tired of sitting in the ambulance with no calls so we decided to go into one of our deployment stations (crews normally aren't allowed in them when working) but shhhhh don't tell exodus....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 1, 2013)

Crazy day


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 1, 2013)

exodus said:


> "Official" high, we saw 128 up in DHS.



Desert Hot Springs?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 1, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Desert Hot Springs?



Good guess. Are you familiar with the Coachella Valley?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 1, 2013)

Tomorrow! It's tomorrow!!! The last day that I will sit in a paramedic classroom! Omg it's tomorrow!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 1, 2013)

Cleared for work as of Friday  which, coincidently, is my next shift lol


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 1, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Got tired of sitting in the ambulance with no calls so we decided to go into one of our deployment stations (crews normally aren't allowed in them when working) but shhhhh don't tell exodus....



PSH being out east will do that. You can only look at the palm trees out at 86/66 for so long. lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 1, 2013)

mike1390 said:


> PSH being out east will do that. You can only look at the palm trees out at 86/66 for so long. lol



We really weren't out that far East, just at the coves 32 station.


----------



## exodus (Jul 1, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We really weren't out that far East, just at the coves 32 station.



Yuppp, there's no policy saying you cant go in like there is in PS5 yet.   And with the way the heat is, I'm sure management would be okay with it as long as you meet your chute times.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 1, 2013)

exodus said:


> Yuppp, there's no policy saying you cant go in like there is in PS5 yet.   And with the way the heat is, I'm sure management would be okay with it as long as you meet your chute times.



I'm working with your old medic partner. Everyone knows she always meets her chute times haha


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 1, 2013)

so wait did they put up new stations since i left?


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 1, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Tomorrow! It's tomorrow!!! The last day that I will sit in a paramedic classroom! Omg it's tomorrow!


Don't get too excited...


----------



## exodus (Jul 1, 2013)

mike1390 said:


> so wait did they put up new stations since i left?



39 closed, 32 is open.

And what are you guys doing out east?! We always stayed in PS! So much more fun in PS.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 1, 2013)

exodus said:


> 39 closed, 32 is open.
> 
> And what are you guys doing out east?! We always stayed in PS! So much more fun in PS.



We ran one call in PS and the patient wanted to go to EMC (guy still had electrodes on him from DRMC). Then we got pushed out east because of who is dispatching today. 

Fire station 39 built a brand new station so we closed down our little deployment from there and moved it to the old fire station 32 (they also have a new station). There are also talks of having units deploy from our new Washington/10 comfort station.


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 1, 2013)

gotcha I was thinking of staying if they were going to start putting up more 24s like there were talks of, but no luck.


----------



## exodus (Jul 1, 2013)

mike1390 said:


> gotcha I was thinking of staying if they were going to start putting up more 24s like there were talks of, but no luck.



Wayne is working on potentially getting a 24 in 32. Its going out on a bid though, so seniority is needed.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 1, 2013)

exodus said:


> Wayne is working on potentially getting a 24 in 32. Its going out on a bid though, so seniority is needed. I'm not sure where ya are now, but I know we got a bunch of new ft medics.



I'm part time so I can't bid. I honestly don't think I would bid on a 24 hour car there. The station is way too slow.


----------



## exodus (Jul 1, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I'm part time so I can't bid. I honestly don't think I would bid on a 24 hour car there. The station is way too slow.



That's what makes it a good 24 hour car. You run a few calls, but you can hang out outside of an ambulance with a TV, video games, and internet.  It's like a normal day off!


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh how I love late night runs


----------



## Jambi (Jul 2, 2013)

Lesson of the day. If you have liver disease from a lifetime of drinking, and the varices to go with it, don't drink. If the last time you drank, you vomited blood, don't drink again. Because of you do, you'll rupture those varices and dump 2 liters of blood on the sidewalk and cause yourself an overall bad day.  Just saying.

I've not seen that much blood, spread out over such a large area that was not trauma related.  The dude was small too and likely only had 5 or so liters of blood to begin with.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 2, 2013)

exodus said:


> That's what makes it a good 24 hour car. You run a few calls, but you can hang out outside of an ambulance with a TV, video games, and internet.  It's like a normal day off!



I hate slow shifts. I love running 8+ calls in 12 hours.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 2, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I hate slow shifts. I love running 8+ calls in 12 hours.



7-8 is the magic number. When you start getting in the 10-14 range in 12 hours it starts getting frustrating. Especially if they're all mine. 

I have a tendency to be one psychoglycemic. 

Apparently one of our ambulances was in an accident while transporting a patient, non-emergent, tonight. From what I hear everyone is ok. I sure hope so.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok this ain't good, it's 70° F out so I'm not cold, yet I can't stop shivering like I'm freezing :-(


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 2, 2013)

I just had a hypertensive patient who wasn't feeling well... and only spoke Greek. 

I was half tempted to just spray her with windex and call it good.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 2, 2013)

Clinical gem for the day: Gaze preference / forced gaze deviation points towards infart (Stroke) and away from seizure activity. For example if you have a patient with right sided weakness and a fixed right gave preference then it is most likely not a stroke but rather a seizure with Todd's paralysis.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 2, 2013)

Should have my exam results in an hour or so


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Should have my exam results in an hour or so



Congrats!!!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 2, 2013)

I passed and I am done! So excited.

Bring on the registry.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 2, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Good guess. Are you familiar with the Coachella Valley?



Oh yea. Used to live in San Diego. Spent plenty of time with my Grandparents in Palm Desert. Used to go out to El Centro and the Salton Sea all the time. Dad was in the Navy, so I spent tons of time out in the Chocolate Mountains running around in the hills. Learned to shoot out there. Obviously not the Coachella Valley, but I still spent plenty of time there and am rather familiar with it.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 2, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I passed and I am done! So excited.
> 
> Bring on the registry.



Congrats!


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 2, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I passed and I am done! So excited.
> 
> Bring on the registry.



Congrats!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 2, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I just had a hypertensive patient who wasn't feeling well... and only spoke Greek.
> 
> I was half tempted to just spray her with windex and call it good.



HOPA!

Seriously though, that sounds pretty frustrating.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 2, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I passed and I am done! So excited.
> 
> Bring on the registry.



Good job!


----------



## Aprz (Jul 2, 2013)

Congratulations Anjel! So what's next? Internship?


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 2, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> HOPA!
> 
> Seriously though, that sounds pretty frustrating.



The Spanish translator for medical professionals brochure we carry was surprisingly useless...


----------



## exodus (Jul 2, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I hate slow shifts. I love running 8+ calls in 12 hours.



Oh, for 12's hell yeah. I love it. But if I did 8-9 calls in a 24, I'd be happier than a clam in the salton sea.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 2, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I just had a hypertensive patient who wasn't feeling well... and only spoke Greek.
> 
> I was half tempted to just spray her with windex and call it good.



I haven't laughed out loud in a while!


----------



## Aidey (Jul 2, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I just had a hypertensive patient who wasn't feeling well... and only spoke Greek.
> 
> I was half tempted to just spray her with windex and call it good.



I don't get it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 2, 2013)

Aidey said:


> I don't get it.



It's from "My Big Fat Greek Wedding".  

The father in the movie believed that any ailment could be cured by spraying Windex on it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 2, 2013)

Aidey said:


> I don't get it.



You ruined the joke... 

Sounds like the ambulance accident here last night was a result of a DUI driver. Blew a red light and t-boned them at "faster than 40 mph". Medic was driving, EMT, Medic Intern and a patient in the back.

Sounds like the EMT might have a fractured arm but other than that everyone made if out relatively unscathed. 

Haven't seen any news articles yet.

Stay safe out there guys, hitting this close to home really makes me realize how real this job is.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 2, 2013)

Just signed up for 16 credits at Rose State College. It's going to be a busy fall semester with Med Term, A&P, Developmental Psych, English II and Computers, but it will leave me five credits from completion of my AAS-Paramedicine (Microbiology and ?).

I have 47 credits now, and need 15 more to hit the AAS minimum. Haven't touched my GI Bill yet either, using a student loan from the feds and out-of-pocket for the AAS.

For those interested in EMSA or Oklahoma, Rose State College acknowledges NR-Paramedic as 35 college credits and counts it as transfer credit in (basically wipes out your need for core classes and useless electives to get your degree), and they don't charge for it. If I were to go out-of-pocket, my AAS would cost around $9000, but with the Guard, it is essentially free. 

Once I get this degree, off to a university for a Bachelor's in something.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 2, 2013)

The on-campus part is going to be interesting- the academic advisor remarked that most of the people in those classes were taking them to become EMTs and paramedics and that I'm in the older half of the class. Joy?


----------



## MMiz (Jul 2, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Just signed up for 16 credits at Rose State College. It's going to be a busy fall semester with Med Term, A&P, Developmental Psych, English II and Computers, but it will leave me five credits from completion of my AAS-Paramedicine (Microbiology and ?).
> 
> I have 47 credits now, and need 15 more to hit the AAS minimum. Haven't touched my GI Bill yet either, using a student loan from the feds and out-of-pocket for the AAS.
> 
> ...


Do you plan on working, too?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 2, 2013)

MMiz said:


> Do you plan on working, too?



Full time, 48 hours/week.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 2, 2013)

Code at change of shift with a pericardiocentesis at the bedside. That is enough excitement for tonight. 

I really want to play "Move ****" by Ludracris when people with crappy compressions won't take a hint.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 2, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> it will leave me five credits from completion of my AAS-Paramedicine (Microbiology and ?).


Sociology or Orgo (Orgo because :censored::censored::censored::censored: it  ) are my votes


----------



## Anjel (Jul 2, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Congratulations Anjel! So what's next? Internship?



Nope that's all done. I take my registry next.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 2, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Nope that's all done. I take my registry next.


That's awesome, congrats!  I can't believe you've already finished the program, I remember when you first started.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow, I think you started after me. I need to pickup the pace. :x I recently finished clinicals.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 2, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Just signed up for 16 credits at Rose State College. It's going to be a busy fall semester with Med Term, A&P, Developmental Psych, English II and Computers, but it will leave me five credits from completion of my AAS-Paramedicine (Microbiology and ?).
> 
> I have 47 credits now, and need 15 more to hit the AAS minimum. Haven't touched my GI Bill yet either, using a student loan from the feds and out-of-pocket for the AAS.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a blast. I'm ready to get back in class myself.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 2, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Wow, I think you started after me. I need to pickup the pace. :x I recently finished clinicals.






MMiz said:


> That's awesome, congrats!  I can't believe you've already finished the program, I remember when you first started.



I can't believe I'm done lol I started January 3rd 2012. It's been a long 18 months! 

But thanks everyone! I really appreciate the support!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Just signed up for 16 credits at Rose State College. It's going to be a busy fall semester with Med Term, A&P, Developmental Psych, English II and Computers, but it will leave me five credits from completion of my AAS-Paramedicine (Microbiology and ?).
> 
> I have 47 credits now, and need 15 more to hit the AAS minimum. Haven't touched my GI Bill yet either, using a student loan from the feds and out-of-pocket for the AAS.
> 
> ...


Nice man... I found out that the community college here does something similar for a paramedic cert. Will make it easier for me to get my AAS. I'm looking at moving back to Socorro, NM for a couple years after that and continue working in belen to get my BS in Bio at Tech


----------



## Aprz (Jul 2, 2013)

Ah, I started August 2012. I can't wait to do my internship.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 2, 2013)

Gosh your medic schools are long.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 2, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Gosh your medic schools are long.



I started May 2012....still waiting for my internship :glare:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 2, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I started May 2012....still waiting for my internship :glare:



NCTI? You have to wait for internship?!


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 3, 2013)

Chase said:


> I really want to play "Move ****" by Ludracris when people with crappy compressions won't take a hint.



Watch at least the first clip...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBO33WBtlvU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I can't believe I'm done lol I started January 3rd 2012. It's been a long 18 months!
> 
> But thanks everyone! I really appreciate the support!!!



Same boat,  except I started in October of 2012


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jul 3, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Watch at least the first clip...
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBO33WBtlvU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 3, 2013)

"*Loading:*
Term for getting on a ski lift, a complicated process that is an entertaining blend of hopscotch, leapfrog, musical chairs, and Russian roulette.  See _QUAD LIFT_"

"*Mountain:*
The word used to describe an unusually large mogul at ski areas in the Midwestern United States and the Canadian prairie provinces."

"*Day Area:*
Ski facility without overnight accommodations where, after spending several hours dodging the dolts on the slopes, you get to spend several hours dodging the same dolts on the roads."

"*Grooming Report:*
Daily account of the state of the current snow cover at a ski area, usually described by a few common terms like packed powder (wet slush), packed powder (glare ice), packed powder (frozen granules), packed powder (broken crust), and packed powder (bare earth).  See _LIFT STATUS_"





From the book, "_Ski-ing: A Snowslider's Dictionary_" by Henry Beard and Roy McKie​


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> NCTI? You have to wait for internship?!



Yeah, you have to wait for preceptors to become available based on your preferred internship locations. I'm going on 2 months.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 3, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Yeah, you have to wait for preceptors to become available based on your preferred internship locations. I'm going on 2 months.



Ouch that sucks. When I hopefully start school in January 2014 it is a 12 month long program from start to end. Right after your last day in the classroom you are already set up with your clinical rotations and your field preceptor.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 3, 2013)

Today has been a good day. Three services called to schedule interviews. Only problem is that I have to schedule interviews halfway across the country while working a 24/48 schedule.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Ouch that sucks. When I hopefully start school in January 2014 it is a 12 month long program from start to end. Right after your last day in the classroom you are already set up with your clinical rotations and your field preceptor.



So how a paramedic program should be run then...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 3, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Today has been a good day. Three services called to schedule interviews. Only problem is that I have to schedule interviews halfway across the country while working a 24/48 schedule.


I've done that before... good luck lol. Try not to pull your hair out.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Ouch that sucks. When I hopefully start school in January 2014 it is a 12 month long program from start to end. Right after your last day in the classroom you are already set up with your clinical rotations and your field preceptor.



Strange. We started in the field after the second week of class. Learned some monkey skills and then we were sent out to practice them, learning along the way. Our clinical and field was concurrent with didactic. By the end of class, all the skills were second nature and we could function as medics. Seemed to work for us.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 3, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Strange. We started in the field after the second week of class. Learned some monkey skills and then we were sent out to practice them, learning along the way. Our clinical and field was concurrent with didactic. By the end of class, all the skills were second nature and we could function as medics. Seemed to work for us.



That is exactly how my program was. 18 months followed by internship, for the same amount of material and experience seems horrible The only plus I can see is that you can correlate all that you learned a little better, but it's not like they give you much to put together, anyway.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 3, 2013)

All of our hospital time was done concurrent with didactic. Then the last 6 weeks of class was review and registry prep. That's when our internship was (250 hours).  So the very last day of coming to class, we were done with everything. And just had to take the final. Now I'm already approved to take the registry. Just have to wait till payday for the 150bucks.

And my program was only one day a week. And the first 3 months were spent on anatomy and physiology. That's why it was so long. Most around here are 10-12 months.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 3, 2013)

Anjel said:


> All of our hospital time was done concurrent with didactic. Then the last 6 weeks of class was review and registry prep. That's when our internship was (250 hours).  So the very last day of coming to class, we were done with everything. And just had to take the final. Now I'm already approved to take the registry. Just have to wait till payday for the 150bucks.
> 
> And my program was only one day a week. And the first 3 months were spent on anatomy and physiology. That's why it was so long. Most around here are 10-12 months.



Ah, okay. Yeah, that's not so bad. 

Oh and by the way, Congrats Anjel!  Doesn't seem like 18 months since you were talking about being nervous to start


----------



## Wheel (Jul 3, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> I've done that before... good luck lol. Try not to pull your hair out.



Hopefully it'll be worth it. I'll get a decent bump in pay if I get a job. Plus I'll have lower cost of living, less crime, and closer to recreation (and the in-laws). Im not looking forward to moving again, but I think the experience will be worth it in the end.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ahhh ok. The program I'm going to is 3 days a week from 9-5 (I believe). Classroom goes from January to June. Clinical (164 hours) is from June to August. August to December is field time (600 hours). They also have a full time program that is 4 days a week and 10 months long.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 3, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Hopefully it'll be worth it. I'll get a decent bump in pay if I get a job. Plus I'll have lower cost of living, less crime, and closer to recreation (and the in-laws). Im not looking forward to moving again, but I think the experience will be worth it in the end.



Sounds like a good thing then  Once I finish my degree I'm seriously debating a cross country move again. Looking in CO, TX, and the East Coast (plus WA state)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 3, 2013)

Robb said:


> So how a paramedic program should be run then...



Not saying how a medic program should be run. Just saying that it sucks that you have to wait an unknown amount of time in order to get a preceptor.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 3, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Sounds like a good thing then  Once I finish my degree I'm seriously debating a cross country move again. Looking in CO, TX, and the East Coast (plus WA state)



I've applied in Texas and a couple of east coast states myself. I'm waiting to hear on a couple of ems degree programs that are online as well. If everything works out I'll be very busy come this fall.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 3, 2013)

Wheel said:


> I've applied in Texas and a couple of east coast states myself. I'm waiting to hear on a couple of ems degree programs that are online as well. If everything works out I'll be very busy come this fall.



NM isn't bad either  A BS in EMS is available from UNM School of Medicine lol. Good luck to ya either way


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Not saying how a medic program should be run. Just saying that it sucks that you have to wait an unknown amount of time in order to get a preceptor.



And that your school is on the bottom of the waiting list because the company that owns your school is worried about the upcoming county contracts they might lose so the JC programs get first dibs with your company....you know, rather than guaranteed placement with said company since they own your school.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 3, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> And that your school is on the bottom of the waiting list because the company that owns your school is worried about the upcoming county contracts they might lose so the JC programs get first dibs with your company....you know, rather than guaranteed placement with said company since they own your school.



Yep that sounds about right


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 3, 2013)

I baked some kick *** zucchini bread today.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 3, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I baked some kick *** zucchini bread today.



No such thing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 3, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> No such thing.



Trust me. You can't even tell there is zucchini in there. Walnuts, cinnamon, sugar, eggs … not one bad thing in there.

And if not for zucchini bread, what the hell would we do with all those zucchini?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 3, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Trust me. You can't even tell there is zucchini in there. Walnuts, cinnamon, sugar, eggs … not one bad thing in there.
> 
> And if not for zucchini bread, what the hell would we do with all those zucchini?



Grill it!! Mmm... I love me some grilled zucchini  Or sauté... Or cook in a cast-iron with some onion, garlic, and topped with mozzarella.... Damn. I'm hungry now. :lol:

I had a recent bad experience with zucchini muffins. I nearly gagged. They, however, lacked many of the wonderful ingredients you listed


----------



## Anjel (Jul 3, 2013)

Cool cake!


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 3, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Strange. We started in the field after the second week of class. Learned some monkey skills and then we were sent out to practice them, learning along the way. Our clinical and field was concurrent with didactic. By the end of class, all the skills were second nature and we could function as medics. Seemed to work for us.



Ditto this.  My medic program was structured in the same manner.  The further you got into the program, the more you were able to do because skills were added along the way as we finished each block.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 3, 2013)

Perforated proximal LAD = bad day


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow. And you're still able to post on the forum! That's pretty … Oh. It wasn't you.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 3, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> No such thing.



We aren't friends anymore.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 3, 2013)

Robb said:


> We aren't friends anymore.



YOU TAKE THAT BACK!!!


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 4, 2013)

Chase said:


> Perforated proximal LAD = bad day



This wasn't an injury from PCI was it? I could see that being quite the moment in the Cath lab.

Cardiologist: You know that clot? Yeah, there's a small chance I've made things worse...


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 4, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> This wasn't an injury from PCI was it? I could see that being quite the moment in the Cath lab.
> 
> Cardiologist: You know that clot? Yeah, there's a small chance I've made things worse...



Happened to my grandpa a couple months back. Doc zigged when he should've zagged. Perforated a distal portion of the circumflex.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Just released! *

Released into the field today after successfully completing the new hire orientation program and receiving my city/company badge. Off for the holiday tomorrow, and then the fun begins on Friday!


----------



## Easternemt (Jul 4, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Released into the field today after completing new hire orientation and receiving my city/company badge. Off for the holiday tomorrow, and then the fun begins on Friday!



Congrats Bruce!!


----------



## Easternemt (Jul 4, 2013)

I got an interview next week!!!!! I'm so excited! Just had to tell everyone...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 4, 2013)

Easternemt said:


> I got an interview next week!!!!! I'm so excited! Just had to tell everyone...



Congrats and good luck!


----------



## ThundahMed (Jul 4, 2013)

**



Easternemt said:


> I got an interview next week!!!!! I'm so excited! Just had to tell everyone...



Congrats! First time EMT job?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 4, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> YOU TAKE THAT BACK!!!



Consider it rescinded.


----------



## Easternemt (Jul 4, 2013)

FVM said:


> Congrats! First time EMT job?



Thank you! Yes it is 
Can you tell lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 4, 2013)

Easternemt said:


> Thank you! Yes it is
> Can you tell lol



Congrats dude! Good luck out there.

It needs to cool down...AC only works when we're moving...got to 104 when we were posted. Usually sit in the box so my partner can be up front with his trainee but not anymore if its gonna be that hot back there!


----------



## Easternemt (Jul 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> Congrats dude! Good luck out there.
> 
> It needs to cool down...AC only works when we're moving...got to 104 when we were posted. Usually sit in the box so my partner can be up front with his trainee but not anymore if its gonna be that hot back there!



Ma'am*  and thank you I need all the luck I can get!

Only moving ?? I remember during my ride alongs every time we posted it was at various little houses that belonged to the ambulances; the paramedic and Emt would go in there and relax and keep cool. Is that not how it is everywhere ?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 4, 2013)

Easternemt said:


> Ma'am*  and thank you I need all the luck I can get!
> 
> Only moving ?? I remember during my ride alongs every time we posted it was at various little houses that belonged to the ambulances; the paramedic and Emt would go in there and relax and keep cool. Is that not how it is everywhere ?



Nope. A lot of places use what's called System Status Management. You are posted at street corners for your shift


----------



## Easternemt (Jul 4, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Nope. A lot of places use what's called System Status Management. You are posted at street corners for your shift



Oh wow they're pretty spoiled then! They even watched Netflix on out 2 hour long postings lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 4, 2013)

Easternemt said:


> Oh wow they're pretty spoiled then! They even watched Netflix on out 2 hour long postings lol



We watch Netflix. Just inside the ambulance haha.


----------



## Easternemt (Jul 4, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We watch Netflix. Just inside the ambulance haha.



 oohhh nice...I just remembered the odd movie they were watching;
Lets just say it was kinda awkward seeing My teacher in class the next day (I did my ride alone with him) lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 4, 2013)

Easternemt said:


> Ma'am*  and thank you I need all the luck I can get!
> 
> Only moving ?? I remember during my ride alongs every time we posted it was at various little houses that belonged to the ambulances; the paramedic and Emt would go in there and relax and keep cool. Is that not how it is everywhere ?



Oops my apologies! Either way, congratulations 

We have a mix of system status and hard posts. We have 4 offices, well 3 offices and a 5th wheel that they post crews at that you can go inside, there's a microwave, computer, TV, AC, couches and a bathroom. The 5th wheel is just like any old RV, it's our rural post so it's not uncommon to spend your whole shift there if you get lucky enough to get posted out there.

Most of our posts are street corners though. We have a one mile radius of the corner they assign us that we can roam unless there's a weird demand on the system and they might specify exactly where you can go. Most local business are cool about us coming inside and hanging out as long as our radios are down low. I usually always buy something too, I feel bad sitting in their business and using their restroom without paying for something. There are a few places that will give us free coffee or cold drinks every now and again. Also when I worked nights some of the restaurants or gas stations in the "worst" part of towns like us hanging out. It's a good crime deterrent having an ambulance parked out front with the crew members sitting at a table in the front window with their radios on the table.


----------



## Easternemt (Jul 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> Oops my apologies! Either way, congratulations
> 
> We have a mix of system status and hard posts. We have 4 offices, well 3 offices and a 5th wheel that they post crews at that you can go inside, there's a microwave, computer, TV, AC, couches and a bathroom. The 5th wheel is just like any old RV, it's our rural post so it's not uncommon to spend your whole shift there if you get lucky enough to get posted out there.
> 
> Most of our posts are street corners though. We have a one mile radius of the corner they assign us that we can roam unless there's a weird demand on the system and they might specify exactly where you can go. Most local business are cool about us coming inside and hanging out as long as our radios are down low. I usually always buy something too, I feel bad sitting in their business and using their restroom without paying for something. There are a few places that will give us free coffee or cold drinks every now and again. Also when I worked nights some of the restaurants or gas stations in the "worst" part of towns like us hanging out. It's a good crime deterrent having an ambulance parked out front with the crew members sitting at a table in the front window with their radios on the table.



Aww well that's nice! Doing some good while posting...I like that!


----------



## Easternemt (Jul 4, 2013)

Robb-

We actually get quite a few local ambulances sit around in my fathers restaurant, definitely don't mind them there! Maybe because I sit there fantasizing about being like them one day lol


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy 'Merica Day.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 4, 2013)

On duty for the fire department's annual July 4th pancake breakfast. It's a how you say...odd collection of people. I want a call so we can leave an I can stop feeling bad about standing around doing nada.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jul 4, 2013)

:birthday: :usa: :birthday: :usa: :birthday: :usa: :birthday: :usa: :birthday: :usa: 

okay finally got to use those, happy 4th of July everyone


----------



## Achilles (Jul 4, 2013)

Nothing says happy birthday better than leaving your debit card in the ATM. :sad:


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 4, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> This wasn't an injury from PCI was it? I could see that being quite the moment in the Cath lab.
> 
> Cardiologist: You know that clot? Yeah, there's a small chance I've made things worse...



It was indeed after PCI and 3 stents to the Proximal, Mid and Distal LAD. 

Oh and he didn't tamponade in the Cath lab. He made it all the way up to the floor and coded as we pulled him onto our bed. 

They ended up doing a bedside thoracotomy and placed a central line into the pericardium to drain the blood. 

He didn't make it.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 4, 2013)

I nearly forgot about Apocalyptica! Just heard a song from Escala that reminder me of them, now I'm on a cello rock kick again


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 4, 2013)

For those who thought my truck was pretty.


----------



## exodus (Jul 4, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> View attachment 1547
> 
> 
> For those who thought my truck was pretty.



Reminds me of my hometowns box, just with a deer guard.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 4, 2013)

exodus said:


> Reminds me of my hometowns box, just with a deer guard.



Ford truck. Sigh. I love a ford truck.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 4, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> Ford truck. Sigh. I love a ford truck.



They aren't all cramped and not roomy for you guys? I know some of the ones we had at my last job we're pretty tight when it came to cabin space and specially leg room.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 4, 2013)

Hunter said:


> They aren't all cramped and not roomy for you guys? I know some of the ones we had at my last job we're pretty tight when it came to cabin space and specially leg room.



This dodge truck we are running today has about 14 inches behind the seats in the cab but using space from the box that helps with that. 

We do a lot o musical trucks, our main ambulance is an enormous freight liner that spends half the time out of service.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 4, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> We do a lot o musical trucks, our main ambulance is an enormous freight liner that spends half the time out of service.



Hangar queens....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 4, 2013)

exodus said:


> Reminds me of my hometowns box, just with a deer guard.



Good looking unit right there. When they went to replace our units one of the options was a ford crew cab chassis but we ended up with Chevy Van chassis. The crew cab would have been amazing for system status...


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> Good looking unit right there. When they went to replace our units one of the options was a ford crew cab chassis but we ended up with Chevy Van chassis. The crew cab would have been amazing for system status...



My local ambulance went with the Ford crew cab chassis, there nice rigs, it is fast and picks up speed like none other. Some veteran paramedics that work here say its the fastest ambulance they have drove, it just breaks down a lot.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 4, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> My local ambulance went with the Ford crew cab chassis, there nice rigs, it is fast and picks up speed like none other. Some veteran paramedics that work here say its the fastest ambulance they have drove, it just breaks down a lot.



Our new Chevys are rockets too. They've got a fair amount of cab space too, definitely not complaining, I'm usually assigned to an 6.0 E-450 though but that thing is a champ too.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 4, 2013)

Wanna work in Sussex County? 







Hope you like corn.


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 4, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Wanna work in Sussex County?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're you out there for a farming accident or something like that?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 4, 2013)

Corn, it's like scrubbing bubbles for the intestine.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 4, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Corn, it's like scrubbing bubbles for the intestine.



Never looking at corn the same way now


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 4, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> We're you out there for a farming accident or something like that?



Out there? This is at the intersection of the major highway. We're pretty rural. 

I'm actually at a major intersection, waiting for my partner to return from the hospital on a BLS ambulance.

It's surprising how much the tall corn can make a difference when you're driving down the road, looking for landmarks that you remember seeing… Last winter.


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 4, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Out there? This is at the intersection of the major highway. We're pretty rural.
> 
> I'm actually at a major intersection, waiting for my partner to return from the hospital on a BLS ambulance.
> 
> It's surprising how much the tall corn can make a difference when you're driving down the road, looking for landmarks that you remember seeing… Last winter.



Ha, that's funny I thought you were out in the middle of no where but when you live in rural places that's what you get. I live where their are lots of mountains and when people see my pics they think i am way up in the mountains, I have to tell them that is just part of the city, needless to say we do a lot of repelling around here which I love doing though.


----------



## Rhonda (Jul 4, 2013)

Is it sad that I'm excited that it's only a 104 degrees today?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 4, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> Is it sad that I'm excited that it's only a 104 degrees today?



Not at all. I'm excited that its only 105 today. Gives us a break from the 115+ temps


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 4, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Not at all. I'm excited that its only 105 today. Gives us a break from the 115+ temps



It's only 93 here suckas!!!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> It's only 93 here suckas!!!!!



But it gets cold in the winter for you guys. I can't do cold at all


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2013)

Only 90 here today with some rain forecast  should be a nice night on the truck tonight. And day. And might. And other day.  And another night lol


----------



## Rhonda (Jul 4, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Not at all. I'm excited that its only 105 today. Gives us a break from the 115+ temps



It has been the same here. I'm just glad I have one of the newest trucks with good ac


----------



## Rhonda (Jul 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> It's only 93 here suckas!!!!!



I'm heading home this weekend hope tge weather stays that nice. I want to be able to enjoy some lake time and T's


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 4, 2013)

Just had a man blow off his hand with a fire work, his buddy said it wasn't working so he went to grab it when it went off. He was missing most of his hand and was bleeding pretty bad, don't know if they will be able to fix it, but I think not. 4th of July has began!!


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> It's only 93 here suckas!!!!!



Gotcha beat!  Currently 74, FTW!


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 4, 2013)

95 here and supposed to be 70 tonight. thats tolerable and better than the 100+ from last weekend.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 4, 2013)

Too much time in the sun with the public. Our R&R break was also "interrupted" by a call though I was happy to do something.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 4, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> I'm heading home this weekend hope tge weather stays that nice. I want to be able to enjoy some lake time and T's



I was up there the other day. Floated the river on Sunday when it was 106 as well, that was epic. I've never seen that many people on the river in all the times I've floated it or helped pull people out of it.

It's been really nice in the am then around like 3 T-storms have been rolling fun nearly every day and DUMPING rain. Been flash flood warnings nearly every day. Had 4 drownings on Monday I guess...

As long as you go to T's and not B's in Truckee...  imposters!


----------



## Rhonda (Jul 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> I was up there the other day. Floated the river on Sunday when it was 106 as well, that was epic. I've never seen that many people on the river in all the times I've floated it or helped pull people out of it.
> 
> It's been really nice in the am then around like 3 T-storms have been rolling fun nearly every day and DUMPING rain. Been flash flood warnings nearly every day. Had 4 drownings on Monday I guess...
> 
> As long as you go to T's and not B's in Truckee...  imposters!



T's is the only one!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 4, 2013)

JPINFV said:


>



Never thought I'd live to see the day a lawsuit was filed claiming a violation of the 3rd Amendment.  :sad:

https://www.courthousenews.com/2013/07/03/59061.htm


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 4, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Never thought I'd live to see the day a lawsuit was filed claiming a violation of the 3rd Amendment.  :sad:
> 
> https://www.courthousenews.com/2013/07/03/59061.htm



I read that earlier and surprised the heck out of me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 4, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Never thought I'd live to see the day a lawsuit was filed claiming a violation of the 3rd Amendment.  :sad:
> 
> https://www.courthousenews.com/2013/07/03/59061.htm



I would be asking for a huge amount of money if they happened to me. Well into the millions of dollars.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2013)

Dear god our radios are blowing up with fire getting toned out for fireworks.


----------



## Meursault (Jul 5, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Never thought I'd live to see the day a lawsuit was filed claiming a violation of the 3rd Amendment.  :sad:
> 
> https://www.courthousenews.com/2013/07/03/59061.htm


Are you sure this wasn't an elaborate bet by a couple of ACLU lawyers?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 5, 2013)

Meursault said:


> Are you sure this wasn't an elaborate bet by a couple of ACLU lawyers?



Here is the unredacted complaint...
http://randazza.files.wordpress.com/2013/07/mitchell-v-hpd-complaint.pdf


----------



## Meursault (Jul 5, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Here is the unredacted complaint...
> http://randazza.files.wordpress.com/2013/07/mitchell-v-hpd-complaint.pdf



I was kidding, but there goes the old, bitter joke that at least we have the Third Amendment.

Looks like we're down to the 22nd (term limits), 24th (poll taxes),  and 25th (presidential succession).


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 5, 2013)

Meursault said:


> I was kidding, but there goes the old, bitter joke that at least we have the Third Amendment.
> 
> Looks like we're down to the 22nd (term limits), 24th (poll taxes),  and 25th (presidential succession).



Hey, I just bought a six pack of beer the other day. It appears the 21st is still going strong too!


----------



## Achilles (Jul 5, 2013)

Meursault said:


> I was kidding, but there goes the old, bitter joke that at least we have the Third Amendment.
> 
> Looks like we're down to the 22nd (term limits), 24th (poll taxes),  and 25th (presidential succession).



Too bad congress Doesn't have terms limits, I think it's time for John Dingell retires.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 5, 2013)

Just looked up John Dingell. That's some craziness right there. I can't say I'm a fan of the "career politician" system. I imagine it would be hard to maintain any perspective on what life is like for those you represent when you're a house representative for almost 58 years...


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 5, 2013)

On one hand, career politicians are prone to corruption. On the other hand, novice politicians tend to just muck things up. Example? The tea party representatives.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 5, 2013)

Meursault said:


> Are you sure this wasn't an elaborate bet by a couple of ACLU lawyers?




Meh, I don't mind the ACLU that much. They're a bunch of loons until you specifically need them, but as long as a bunch of Nazis marching through Jewish neighborhoods is protected (National Socialist Party of America v Village of Skokie), I know that anything I manage to think up would also be protected. I'd rather have the lines of government intrusion and regulation out in ACLU loon territory than closer to home.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 5, 2013)

How's your view of the fireworks? 

iPhone didn't do them justice.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 5, 2013)

Can we go home now? 

Screw this foolishness.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 5, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Can we go home now?
> 
> Screw this foolishness.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 5, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


>



It's been a holiday night shift lol. 

We're spent. Only 4.5 more hours to go.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 5, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> It's been a holiday night shift lol.
> 
> We're spent. Only 4.5 more hours to go.



We somehow managed to avoid the chaos. It was blowing up for most of our shift but we were just backfilling posts behind units that were getting calls while all we did was drive in circles. Fine by me...I even got off on time, if you can believe that... 

Hopefully it slows down for y'all. Everyone stay safe out there, I'm going to go become part of the problem rather than be the solution for once


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 5, 2013)

Robb said:


> We somehow managed to avoid the chaos. It was blowing up for most of our shift but we were just backfilling posts behind units that were getting calls while all we did was drive in circles. Fine by me...I even got off on time, if you can believe that...
> 
> Hopefully it slows down for y'all. Everyone stay safe out there, I'm going to go become part of the problem rather than be the solution for once



We avoided the worst but wound up with a super sick patient out of a standalone ER that we had to help treat/stabilize, popped a tire as we pulled onscene of another call and still had to transport.....and just had the most pleasant drunk I've ever met. 

Me: "How much have you had tonight?"
Pt: "not enough!!!!" As he laughs like crazy and tries to balance on crutches. 

Awesome lol

We will all be part of the problem tonight since I'm hosting a cook out for some of us.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 5, 2013)

Pediatric drowning that turned out extremely well (Dad & Friends did a great job of recovering her and clearing her airway PTA, crying and pink when we arrived, simple transport to Kid's with some good old-fashioned high-flow O2 and steadily improving lung sounds (aspirated at least some water, could not hold sats above 94 on room air), followed by a fulminant CHFer who we turned with aggressive BiPap, followed by a cool-sounding rollover that turned into two no-cares thanks to 2013's car safety features...great night.

I really do love it when sick kids are not that bad.

As far as those cops in Nevada go- what were they thinking? If even a portion of those allegations are truthful, the lot of them need to be fired, imprisoned and the department retrained.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 5, 2013)

What's black and doesn't work?


Decaffeinated coffee... now stop being racist.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 5, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> As far as those cops in Nevada go- what were they thinking? If even a portion of those allegations are truthful, the lot of them need to be fired, imprisoned and the department retrained.



I'm sorry, I think you forgot that this was the police we're talking about. They'll get a paid vacation, an award, and a promotion.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2013)

No fireworks that I could watch. But one hell if a lightshow all night. Ugh I want my bunk


----------



## kirky kirk (Jul 5, 2013)

Ambulance-envy 

Wish our ambulance is like that. h34r:


----------



## Aprz (Jul 5, 2013)

I like Type III ambulances.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I like Type III ambulances.



I do too. Too bad my jobs around here run Type IIs


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 5, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> I do too. Too bad my jobs around here run Type IIs



Do medics even fit in type II's?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Do medics even fit in type II's?



It's almost all I run in. Doing 911 or critical care.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 5, 2013)

Just found out we had a firefighter and their fire engine hit by a truck on the off ramp of the freeway. The firefighter was transported to our trauma center with major injuries.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 5, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Just found out we had a firefighter and their fire engine hit by a truck on the off ramp of the freeway. The firefighter was transported to our trauma center with major injuries.



That sucks. Prayers for him.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 5, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Do medics even fit in type II's?



:rofl: :lol:

Got to ride this girly to work today, she almost made me late! Got a little distracted and took the long way...haha. Crossing my fingers she'll be mine here in a few weeks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2013)

Dude that's awesome  I miss my bike lol. But then again, my Del Sol is like two bikes strapped together


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 5, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Dude that's awesome  I miss my bike lol. But then again, my Del Sol is like two bikes strapped together



How've you been buddy!? Congrats on the Supe spot by the way, been meaning to tell you that.

I feel like you could make a little car like that into a Go-kart for the street with some power train and suspension mods.

It's the first true supersport I've ridden. Ridden a lot of bikes. Dirtbikes, SVs and F4is and what not. He wasn't lyin' when he said "watch yourself around 8k or the bike will takeoff right out from under you."

Still haven't gotten rid of this grin


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 5, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> That sucks. Prayers for him.



He just passed away from his injuries

http://www.kesq.com/news/firefighte...alms/-/233092/20852730/-/cdhpgqz/-/index.html


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 5, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> He just passed away from his injuries
> 
> http://www.kesq.com/news/firefighte...alms/-/233092/20852730/-/cdhpgqz/-/index.html



I'm so sorry. Praying for all affected.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 5, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> I'm so sorry. Praying for all affected.



I keep checking the updates every 10 minutes to try and find the name of the firefighter. I know most of the firefighters there.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 5, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Do medics even fit in type II's?


Yeh, only if the patient sits up front.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 5, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Do medics even fit in type II's?



All of the equipment might but their ego sure doesn't.

You would think someone killed their dog the way our medics act when they get put in a vanbulance for a day or 2.

CPRs really suck in them though.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 5, 2013)

Anjel said:


> All of the equipment might but their ego sure doesn't.
> 
> You would think someone killed their dog the way our medics act when they get put in a vanbulance for a day or 2.



So your paramedics regularly visit Hawthorne, CA?


----------



## kirky kirk (Jul 5, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I like Type III ambulances.



I prefer the Type III ambulance, but I'll settle for us to have a decent Type II. Most of the ambulance here are :censored:.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 5, 2013)

i like type 2s. Ill trade my type 3 for one.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Ouch that sucks. When I hopefully start school in January 2014 it is a 12 month long program from start to end. Right after your last day in the classroom you are already set up with your clinical rotations and your field preceptor.



Not uncommon these days. Waiting for internship isn't too uncommon either...and NCTI as priority with AMR because they're affiliated...It's really just a symptom of the glut of paramedics out there in this area.  It's been taking 6+ months for medics to even get interviews with AMR last I heard. I know plenty of medics working as EMT's because they're waiting to lateral over at their AMR job.

I hope for the best for you.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 6, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Not uncommon these days. Waiting for internship isn't too uncommon either...and NCTI as priority with AMR because they're affiliated...It's really just a symptom of the glut of paramedics out there in this area.  It's been taking 6+ months for medics to even get interviews with AMR last I heard. I know plenty of medics working as EMT's because they're waiting to lateral over at their AMR job.
> 
> I hope for the best for you.



So far there haven't been any issues at my college. I have yet to hear of one person having to wait for a preceptor (on the downside we don't really get to pick where we do our clinical and field time at). 

There have been no issues at my division of medics working as EMTs. As soon as the EMT gets his county medic card he starts FTO time shortly after (2 weeks tops).


----------



## Jambi (Jul 6, 2013)

So I've earned an interesting nickname. I am the Anxiety Whisperer. I'm 6'4" and intimidating (I've been told), but for some reason I seem able to break the anxiety/hypervent cycle in patients.  And then I get hugs.  :blink:

On that note just ran a particularly dramatic anxiety patient, and there is something that's always mildly amusing about walking into a scene where the tension level is super high and just being in the state of "meh" because it's an anxiety patient. Before anyone asks, yes I'm careful with such patients because I don't want to get complacent and have an adverse outcome because I made assumptions, but suffice it to say it was anxiety.

Long story short, I worked my magic, broke the anxiety cycle, and all was good. The only thing was that I was suspicious she was drunk had been drinking. My suspicions were confirmed when I was asked if I smelled ETOH. I then confirmed with my partner, a third party, and the Pt is now sitting with her supervisor waiting for her suspension paperwork from work which is going to lead to her being fired. I didn't initiate it, but a third party (casino detective suspected it from the odor, and that started the ball rolling).  I tend to be laissez faire about such things because the Pt is has enough issues and it's easy to recognize that she needs help because it's likely she self-medicating with alcohol because of the problems causing the anxiety in the first place, but after a third party got a whiff of her. it was out of my hands.  Sucks, because no matter what I say, or suggest that she needs help/counseling, she's getting suspended and fired. Bummer.

And yes, I'm still working as a BLS provider at a casino. I love the money!  $20/hr at the casino with great benefits, or AMR at $14/hr with not so great benefits...what can I say?   :sad:

Sorry for being so long winded.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 6, 2013)

Pechanga or Pala?


----------



## Jambi (Jul 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> So far there haven't been any issues at my college. I have yet to hear of one person having to wait for a preceptor (on the downside we don't really get to pick where we do our clinical and field time at).
> 
> There have been no issues at my division of medics working as EMTs. As soon as the EMT gets his county medic card he starts FTO time shortly after (2 weeks tops).



Crafton Hills? If so, it's a great program and Preceptors love have their students.  you working Palm Springs AMR?

I know medics in Riverside and Hemet division working as EMTs for 6+ months waiting for a spot.  Of course there is always the question of reputation and, or failing the written or skills portion of the process.

I just applied, took the written (revision 2007) and the skills with an oral interview and found none of it particularly hard. My whole process has taken 2 months and two weeks, and that was because I waited a month to go and take the written because I was too unmotivated to take the written.  Once I did, it was only a 2 week wait for interviews; though I got lucky to get the interview cycle...and I know a lot of people from Hemet because I used to work there as an EMT.  Now I'm just waiting for a phone call with either a thanks-but-no-thanks, or a job offer for a part time spot.  I'm looking forward to it because I get bored at the casino at times.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 6, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Pechanga or Pala?



Pechanga. we're single role (no security).

We do the normal BLS stuff along with some occupational stuff like work injury evaluations and referral to the clinic.  It's a pretty laid back environment, but I come home smelling of stale cigarette smoke.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 6, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Pechanga. we're single role (no security).
> 
> We do the normal BLS stuff along with some occupational stuff like work injury evaluations and referral to the clinic.  It's a pretty laid back environment, but I come home smelling of stale cigarette smoke.



Ah. On the bright side, it's closer to the 15 than Pala (I take the 15 between my house and my parent's house), on the other hand they have way too many CSM machines on their blackjack tables. Can you get them to do something about that please?


----------



## Jambi (Jul 6, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Ah. On the bright side, it's closer to the 15 than Pala (I take the 15 between my house and my parent's house), on the other hand they have way too many CSM machines on their blackjack tables. Can you get them to do something about that please?



Lets just say table games is a lost cause. :rofl:  The place it full of many poorly thought out ideas that have been implemented to their fullest. <_<


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 6, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Crafton Hills? If so, it's a great program and Preceptors love have their students.  you working Palm Springs AMR?
> 
> I know medics in Riverside and Hemet division working as EMTs for 6+ months waiting for a spot.  Of course there is always the question of reputation and, or failing the written or skills portion of the process.
> 
> I just applied, took the written (revision 2007) and the skills with an oral interview and found none of it particularly hard. My whole process has taken 2 months and two weeks, and that was because I waited a month to go and take the written because I was too unmotivated to take the written.  Once I did, it was only a 2 week wait for interviews; though I got lucky to get the interview cycle...and I know a lot of people from Hemet because I used to work there as an EMT.  Now I'm just waiting for a phone call with either a thanks-but-no-thanks, or a job offer for a part time spot.  I'm looking forward to it because I get bored at the casino at times.



Good guesses


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> i like type 2s. Ill trade my type 3 for one.



Glad I'm not the only one most days lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2013)

First code save.  inferior STEMI w/ RVI. Went into VF in front of me, one shock, two minutes of CPR and we had good pulses and pressure. He was following commands when we got to the hospital and he went straight upstairs.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 6, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> First code save.  inferior STEMI w/ RVI. Went into VF in front of me, one shock, two minutes of CPR and we had good pulses and pressure. He was following commands when we got to the hospital and he went straight upstairs.



Nice and congratz! It's always nice when outcomes are good for a change

:beerchug:


----------



## exodus (Jul 6, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Pechanga. we're single role (no security).
> 
> We do the normal BLS stuff along with some occupational stuff like work injury evaluations and referral to the clinic.  It's a pretty laid back environment, but I come home smelling of stale cigarette smoke.



I really should get a job at a casino.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 6, 2013)

Check engine light came on on the way home...I really hope its a cheap fix. No change in driving or motor sound, but it "feels" a little more sluggish. All fluids good, all plugs and wires new x 2 months, good fuel, new coolant and good temps, pressures are fine, no lifter tics or misfires noted....please be a MAF or something...

I am less than five months from payoff. Not cool.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 6, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Check engine light came on on the way home...I really hope its a cheap fix. No change in driving or motor sound, but it "feels" a little more sluggish. All fluids good, all plugs and wires new x 2 months, good fuel, new coolant and good temps, pressures are fine, no lifter tics or misfires noted....please be a MAF or something...
> 
> I am less than five months from payoff. Not cool.


There's a reason why I have my own code reader... While I'm not a mechanic, I can get some pretty good ideas why a CEL code happened after reading the codes.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 6, 2013)

Jambi said:


> So I've earned an interesting nickname. I am the Anxiety Whisperer. I'm 6'4" and intimidating (I've been told), but for some reason I seem able to break the anxiety/hypervent cycle in patients.  And then I get hugs.  :blink:


I have a handful of nicknames at different places.

Paramedic school - Android or TICLS ("tickles")
Current EMT job - Sturdy Wings (field crew), Fancy Pants (dispatch)
Previous EMT job - RC (short for Rubik's Cube)

In my opinion, Sturdy Wings is _very_ insulting. The guy that coined it thought I looked, sounded, and acted like the character Martin Gary in Role Models.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJcSn-kmEew[/YOUTUBE]

Sometimes I feel like it is their goal to be insulting. One guy told me Study Wings means I've been in EMS a long time. He's either an idiot, thinks I'm an idiot, or probably both.

The stupid name spread like a wild fire too. A lot of people left the company and old friends who talk to people at my company knows it too.

Anyhow, I've been telling people that I find it extremely insulting, and I tell them what it really means if they tell me it means anything else.

I don't know how I got the name Fancy Pants, but I don't like it either.

I think I'm not liked at work. :[

At my previous job, they called me RC (short for Rubik's cube) because one of my hobbies was solving different size Rubik's cubes. I own a 2x2x2 to 7x7x7, and can solve all of them.

At Paramedic school, they called me Android because my first name is Andrew, and kinda felt like I was a robot/computer because I could recall information quickly and correctly.

Near the end of Paramedics school, we did Pediatric Advance Life Support (PALS), and the instructor was talking about the pediatric assessment triangle (PAT). When they talked about appearance, but didn't mention anything about the mnemonic TICLS (tones, interactiveness, consolability, look/gaze, and speech/cry), I made the mistake of sharing it, the instructor was like "that's your new nick name". They thought it was a perfect match cause I am also very ticklish when they try backboarding me too. Only a couple of people call me this though, most of them call me Android or Andrew. Funny thing is I think the people that call me TICLS don't even remember the mnemonic or care.

Personally, I'd prefer to be called just Andrew or Andy (only my cousin calls me Andy).


----------



## MMiz (Jul 6, 2013)

TransportJockey,

Congrats on the save!


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 6, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> There's a reason why I have my own code reader... While I'm not a mechanic, I can get some pretty good ideas why a CEL code happened after reading the codes.




Pep Boys will give free reads.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm having serious anxiety while trying to hit the submit button to schedule my written test for the registry. Lol

Deep breaths.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 6, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I'm having serious anxiety while trying to hit the submit button to schedule my written test for the registry. Lol
> 
> Deep breaths.



Ativan!


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 6, 2013)

Crisis averted- just a low coolant temp light caused by last months thermostat switch and coolant flush (192 to 175). Better for the motor, at the expense of fuel economy. Colder AC as well. 

I feel better now. I was worried.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 6, 2013)

So I'm listening to the SF EMS feed online right now (plane crash at SFO) and they just dispatched an ambulance for a toe lac. Yea... that person's gonna be waiting a while at the hospital.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 6, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> So I'm listening to the SF EMS feed online right now (plane crash at SFO) and they just dispatched an ambulance for a toe lac. Yea... that person's gonna be waiting a while at the hospital.



Bad time to get a booboo


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Bad time to get a booboo




Yea. News reports right now is 2 dead, 61 injured. However right after I turned the feed on command was looking for 75 ED beds. So... yea... I'm also going to bet that she's going to be the person who complains that the crash victims get to go before her, despite getting to the hospital first.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 6, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Yea. News reports right now is 2 dead, 61 injured. However right after I turned the feed on command was looking for 75 ED beds. So... yea... I'm also going to bet that she's going to be the person who complains that the crash victims get to go before her, despite getting to the hospital first.



If I ride in an ambulance I am seen right away in the ER right?

What do you mean that's not true?!

Ooh no, I'm the devil on Facebook now because I suggested not transporting patients who are asystole or PEA <10 after 2 rounds of meds, no shocks, and checking all Hs and Ts. I guess the hospital has magical powers and can bring people back to life using amazing techniques that we don't have in the field. 

I do love the people on FB saying "we work them until we get ROSC and we don't transport full arrests". Not every patient is going to get ROSC. There comes a point where you need to call them on scene.


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I keep checking the updates every 10 minutes to try and find the name of the firefighter. I know most of the firefighters there.



RIP Chris Douglas 

aka: no cancel Chris.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 6, 2013)

If you don't restock your gear, then leave me a bag that's missing stuff ... I'm gonna say something. 

And here's a tip. You have absolutely no right to get pissy when I call you out on it. 

The amount of laziness simply astounds me at times.

/rant over.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 7, 2013)

Would be awesome if Murray could finish Djokovic in straight sets right now.


----------



## WBExpatMedic (Jul 7, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> If you don't restock your gear, then leave me a bag that's missing stuff ... I'm gonna say something.
> 
> And here's a tip. You have absolutely no right to get pissy when I call you out on it.
> 
> ...



Amen ..... and it seems it's the new guys that are the laziest.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 7, 2013)

WBExpatMedic said:


> Amen ..... and it seems it's the new guys that are the laziest.



I work on the supervisor's truck at one place about once a week. Every time I get on it usually takes an hour to get the truck checked. It's a mess, often dirty, and usually not stocked to par.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 7, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I work on the supervisor's truck at one place about once a week. Every time I get on it usually takes an hour to get the truck checked. It's a mess, often dirty, and usual not stocked to par.



That absolutely used to be the case for the supervisors at my old system. Our field supervisor that worked out of a regular ambulance with a partner usually had his gear pretty well put together, but our higher level (mostly administrative) supervisors had some god awful hodge podge of gear stuffed into assorted bags. It was always an experience when someone had to use that gear on rare occasions.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 7, 2013)

While transporting a syncope today, I told the nurse on the med radio that there was no change in his orthotic blood pressures. Then I started laughing uncontrollably. I crack myself up.


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 7, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> There comes a point where you need to call them on scene.


If I recall correctly from my EMT class, in California, even if the pt is missing their head, EMTs/medics are not allowed to call a pt DOA.  Only a doctor can do that.  But I've never been on a scene like that, so I can't say for certain.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 7, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> If I recall correctly from my EMT class, in California, even if the pt is missing their head, EMTs/medics are not allowed to call a pt DOA.  Only a doctor can do that.  But I've never been on a scene like that, so I can't say for certain.



How do you plan on doing CPR on someone with no head? If you can't work them, then they are dead.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 7, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> While transporting a syncope today, I told the nurse on the med radio that there was no change in his orthotic blood pressures. Then I started laughing uncontrollably. I crack myself up.



I got it. 

I guess the orthotic pressure would indeed be very stable.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 7, 2013)

Tigger said:


> How do you plan on doing CPR on someone with no head? If you can't work them, then they are dead.



Key word being "injuries not compatible with life."


----------



## Tigger (Jul 7, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> That absolutely used to be the case for the supervisors at my old system. Our field supervisor that worked out of a regular ambulance with a partner usually had his gear pretty well put together, but our higher level (mostly administrative) supervisors had some god awful hodge podge of gear stuffed into assorted bags. It was always an experience when someone had to use that gear on rare occasions.



I pulled some rusted together trauma shears out of the med bag the other day. Granted the truck and its gear were backups but it had been in service over a week. 

Our issue is that we have three guys at the station. The regular crew has their own ambulance and then the captain has his own truck but is alone until 1800. He uses an ambulance to do ALS first response or has a firefighter drive until a part timer comes in and becomes his partner, then we alternate calls with the other crew. But since he rarely runs calls, the truck barely gets checked and none of the other part timers do a truck check when they come in at night for whatever reason. Not the best system.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 7, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> If I recall correctly from my EMT class, in California, even if the pt is missing their head, EMTs/medics are not allowed to call a pt DOA.  Only a doctor can do that.  But I've never been on a scene like that, so I can't say for certain.


Most counties in California have a policy or protocol to determine death in the field. Example: Santa Clara County EMS - Field Pronouncement of Death - Policy 601


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 7, 2013)

Picked up a naked guy. Highlight of the shift


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 7, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Picked up a naked guy. Highlight of the shift



I had a naked guy who got hit by a car yesterday. High as a kite, stark naked, and schwacked by an off duty state trooper. Dude then decided to fight the cops, and got his butt tazed. Unfortunately for him, that tazing location was literal. Also, this whole thing went down at 0730. Entirely too much fun.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 7, 2013)

Had an epic day on the boat today. Pretty sure I fell in love as well. Blonde hair, blue eyes, smokin' body, American flag bikini, chews Copenhagen pouches on occasion and is a Ford girl...

Is it weird I find a girl that will suck on some Copenhagen sexy? 



EMT2B said:


> If I recall correctly from my EMT class, in California, even if the pt is missing their head, EMTs/medics are not allowed to call a pt DOA.  Only a doctor can do that.  But I've never been on a scene like that, so I can't say for certain.



Wait what?

I pronounce people deceased on a weekly basis without ever talking to a doctor. Me, myself and I. 

If we work the arrest I have to call a doc to pronounce but if there's obvious signs I don't need a physician to tell me that they're dead.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 8, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> If I recall correctly from my EMT class, in California, even if the pt is missing their head, EMTs/medics are not allowed to call a pt DOA.  Only a doctor can do that.  But I've never been on a scene like that, so I can't say for certain.



That's a negative. Most (if not all counties) have an "obvious death" protocol that will allow for EMTs to call a DOA in the field without calling the hospital. 

http://www.remsa.us/policy/

Policy #4203


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> Is it weird I find a girl that will suck on some Copenhagen sexy?



Depends on if you're a Dane or not...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 8, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Depends on if you're a Dane or not...



???


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> ???



Copenhagen is the capital of Denmark. Anymore hints and I'll end up with an infraction.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Copenhagen is the capital of Denmark. Anymore hints and I'll end up with an infraction.



Oh! Ha I get it.


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 8, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> That's a negative. Most (if not all counties) have an "obvious death" protocol that will allow for EMTs to call a DOA in the field without calling the hospital.
> 
> http://www.remsa.us/policy/
> 
> Policy #4203


There ya go.  I stand corrected.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 8, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Copenhagen is the capital of Denmark. Anymore hints and I'll end up with an infraction.



Hahaha I'm picking up what you're putting down. Sorry, like I said I was out on the lake all day drinking brews. I'm a little slow on the uptake.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 8, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> There ya go.  I stand corrected.



Just make sure you're aware of the protocol for your company/county not just the one he referenced. Although they're all pretty similar from what I've seen.


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> Just make sure you're aware of the protocol for your company/county not just the one he referenced. Although they're all pretty similar from what I've seen.


Well, thus far I'm not employed.  And I only have my EMT-B, so I highly doubt I'll be on an ALS rig any time soon.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 8, 2013)

Im beginning to get discouraged.  I have apps in at all surrounding county services for part time spots, and all are hiring.  Cant even get a phone call.  I've had an app in at one place for 8 months and the spot still hasn't been filled (nor the second spot in which ive had an app in for 4 months)

Pretty soon I'll have my medic and ill have to reapply and start the wait all over again. 

I wouldn't care of the GF want preggo.  Trying to get a foot in for the better insurance.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 8, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> Well, thus far I'm not employed.  And I only have my EMT-B, so I highly doubt I'll be on an ALS rig any time soon.


Being an EMT not on an ALS rig doesn't exclude you from it. In some areas, they utilize BLS for 911 too. At the same time, you could still get a dead on arrival doing interfacility transfers too, but it's a lot rarer.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 8, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Im beginning to get discouraged.  I have apps in at all surrounding county services for part time spots, and all are hiring.  Cant even get a phone call.  I've had an app in at one place for 8 months and the spot still hasn't been filled (nor the second spot in which ive had an app in for 4 months)
> 
> Pretty soon I'll have my medic and ill have to reapply and start the wait all over again.
> 
> I wouldn't care of the GF want preggo.  Trying to get a foot in for the better insurance.



Give them a call to follow up. Say something like "hello, I'm rmabrey and I have an application in with your service. I was just calling to confirm that you have my information and to see if there was anything else you would need from me. I'm almost finished with my paramedic and would really like to work for your service."

I did this recently. It showed them that I was serious about moving and they gave me an interview. It lets them know that you're still interested. It may get them to take a look at your file too. As long as you aren't obnoxious it might help and almost certainly won't hurt.

Good luck! I know how difficult it is to play the waiting game.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, reading that atrocious material paid off. Number 2 of 150 on my promotional test today


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Well, reading that atrocious material paid off. Number 2 of 150 on my promotional test today



Congrats man!


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 8, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Im beginning to get discouraged.  I have apps in at all surrounding county services for part time spots, and all are hiring.  Cant even get a phone call.  I've had an app in at one place for 8 months and the spot still hasn't been filled (nor the second spot in which ive had an app in for 4 months)
> 
> Pretty soon I'll have my medic and ill have to reapply and start the wait all over again.
> 
> I wouldn't care of the GF want preggo.  Trying to get a foot in for the better insurance.



Looking for a move to exciting Central Oklahoma?


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 8, 2013)

I am in the best ambulance in the county today. Comfortable cab, arm rests, nice radio, well designed patient compartment, everything easy to reach from the captains chair, fuel economy is amazing. 

This is a good day.


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 8, 2013)

Had a crazy dream last night.

I dreamt that a married couple came up to my church for help.  The woman said her husband had been stung by a bee and that he was allergic.  I jumped right in to help, shouting orders.  “Go call 911!  Tell them we have a male in his mid 40′s suffering from anaphylaxis!!”
I asked the wife if he had an Epi-Pen.  She hands me an object that more closely resembles an ice pick than an Epi-Pen. (But, hey, dreams are weird like that!)  I put the object in the man’s hand, wrap my hand around his and plunge it into his thigh, like you’re supposed to do with the pen.  It goes all the way in, to the hilt of the thing.
After a moment or two, I ask him if his breathing is any easier, asking him to hold up one finger for yes, and two for no.  He indicates no.  Very quickly, the ambulance arrives on-scene.  I give my report to the medic, stating that the patient’s Epi-Pen was administered approx. five minutes prior to EMS arrival on-scene.  I got a dirty look from the medic, who said (something like), “Since when do Epi-Pens look like ‘Sho Yun’ daggers?”
Then I woke up … Thoroughly confused. :unsure: :huh: :blink:


----------



## Chris07 (Jul 8, 2013)

> I put the object in the man’s hand,  wrap my hand around his and plunge it into his thigh, like you’re  supposed to do with the pen.


Does this seem dumb to anyone else or is this really the proper way to "assist" in administering an epi-pen (meaning I'm the dumb one)? :blink: 
This may be the first time I've heard that you're supposed to do that. Honestly, if they say they can't administer it themselves, I'm going to do it myself, not wrap their hands around it.

I think wrapping the patient's hand around the epi-pen would get in the way more than anything.

... or perhaps wrapping the hand around the "epi-pen object" was an in-dream oddity?


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 8, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> ... or perhaps wrapping the hand around the "epi-pen object" was an in-dream oddity?


Chris~
wrapping the pt's hand around the pen was something I learned to do in a lay-person first aid class.  It's a CYA matter for the lay-person.  If something should go wrong, only the pt's fingerprints are on the epi-pen.  
I meant that the plunging into the thigh was what you're supposed to do.


----------



## Chris07 (Jul 8, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> If something should go wrong, only the pt's fingerprints are on the epi-pen.  .


:blink:
What do you intend to go wrong that fingerprint analysis would be warranted?


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 8, 2013)

Its just what the First Aid instructor said.  Maybe the medicine didn't work and the person died.  Then the family wants to sue the poor lay responder who tried to help.  Who knows?  And we live in a very lawsuit-happy society nowadays.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 8, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Being an EMT not on an ALS rig doesn't exclude you from it. In some areas, they utilize BLS for 911 too. At the same time, you could still get a dead on arrival doing interfacility transfers too, but it's a lot rarer.



In my company our BLS rigs get utilized for 911 as back up to our ALS rigs.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 8, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> Its just what the First Aid instructor said.  Maybe the medicine didn't work and the person died.  Then the family wants to sue the poor lay responder who tried to help.  Who knows?  And we live in a very lawsuit-happy society nowadays.



Good Samaritan...

Your instructor, if they did say that, is retarded.


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 8, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Good Samaritan...
> 
> Your instructor, if they did say that, is retarded.


As far as I understand it, and I could be totally off-base here, the Good Samaritan law does not prohibit lawsuits being filed.  It just protects the person who tries to help.
We live in a society where, if a burglar breaks his leg while breaking into your home, he can sue YOU.  And could possibly win!  Its a crazy messed-up world we live in.

And ... BTW ...


----------



## Jambi (Jul 8, 2013)

Had great week last week. Got to end it by getting paid OT to watch fireworks 120 yards from where they were launched.  This was on Saturday so it was by third fireworks show...it was a good week.


----------



## MissK (Jul 8, 2013)

I had my dog fixed today. This seemed to be her preferred position of comfort. :/


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 8, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Had great week last week. Got to end it by getting paid OT to watch fireworks 120 yards from where they were launched.  This was on Saturday so it was by third fireworks show...it was a good week.



I got OT to watch fireworks too... but only one show. 

Actually, it was double-time and a half, the way our holiday pay works out.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 8, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> And ... BTW ...



That little chart is retarded.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 8, 2013)

MissK said:


> I had my dog fixed today. This seemed to be her preferred position of comfort. :/
> 
> View attachment 1559



Aww. That's kinda sad.  

Had our female lab fixed last week. First night she whined and made me feel bad.  Second night she wanted to run and play and didn't act like she was one day post op.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 8, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> I got OT to watch fireworks too... but only one show.
> 
> Actually, it was double-time and a half, the way our holiday pay works out.



Jealous!


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 8, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> That little chart is retarded.



Dis you not read the chart? It's not okay to use the word retarded. Grow up, retard.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 8, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Dis you not read the chart? It's not okay to use the word retarded. Grow up, retard.



Lmao. Whatever. If the word fits......


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 8, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## Chris07 (Jul 8, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> As far as I understand it, and I could be totally off-base here, the Good Samaritan law does not prohibit lawsuits being filed.  It just protects the person who tries to help.



It does protect you from lawsuit...if you are off duty:
http://law.onecle.com/california/health/1799.102.html

Even if you're on duty...so long as your act is not grossly negligent and in good faith, you cannot be held liable:
http://www.heartsafeam.com/files/California_Good_Samaritan_Act.pdf

State: California


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 8, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Dis you not read the chart? It's not okay to use the word retarded. Grow up, retard.





shfd739 said:


> Lmao. Whatever. If the word fits......


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> Had an epic day on the boat today. Pretty sure I fell in love as well. Blonde hair, blue eyes, smokin' body, American flag bikini, chews Copenhagen pouches on occasion and is a Ford girl...
> 
> Is it weird I find a girl that will suck on some Copenhagen sexy?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3FqjzPmw7U


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 8, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> As far as I understand it, and I could be totally off-base here, the Good Samaritan law does not prohibit lawsuits being filed.  It just protects the person who tries to help.
> We live in a society where, if a burglar breaks his leg while breaking into your home, he can sue YOU.  And could possibly win!  Its a crazy messed-up world we live in.





...and the make or break in whether that lawsuit is filed is going to be the presence of fingerprints?



> And ... BTW ...



Can I use it when coding for ICD 317-319? 

What about in a scientific paper where the growth of something is retarded? You know, like bacteria around a bacterial static antibiotic disk. 

Also, shouldn't it be "different needs" and not "special needs"? You know... euphemism treadmill and all.


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 8, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> What about in a scientific paper where the growth of something is retarded? You know, like bacteria around a bacterial static antibiotic disk.


The chart only refers to people and situations that didn't go your way.  Nothing is said about the scientific use of the word.  Same as its oft inappropriate to refer to a female human as a b:censored::censored::censored:h, but not inappropriate to use that term when referring to a female canine.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 8, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> The chart only refers to people and situations that didn't go your way.  Nothing is said about the scientific use of the word.  Same as its oft inappropriate to refer to a female human as a b:censored::censored::censored:h, but not inappropriate to use that term when referring to a female canine.



...except when the answer is "no" to "did it not go your way," the arrow still points towards "find another word." This is also ignoring the fact that sometimes words migrate away from their original meaning. There's a few good examples, and an excellent Louis CK piece that illustrates this, but I'm pretty much guaranteed to get an infraction for posting the link to it.


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 9, 2013)

I've seen that Louis C.K. video, pretty much any of his videos would be an infraction haha.
Did anyone watch the premier of Dangerman tonight on BBC? This dude is a freakin' lunatic...


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 9, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen, Louis CK mad libs. 


I wouldn't call them a ____, you know, unless they said something _____ like, "People from Phoenix are called Phoenicians."

What's great is he immediately follows it up with a great discussion of "the N-word." Not _____, but people actually saying "the N-word."


----------



## Anjel (Jul 9, 2013)

I take my NR written test tomorrow. I wonder how many different threads I can start asking for advice, what to study, and when my results will be online? What about where to find my results on the registry page! Oh Em Gee!


----------



## Wheel (Jul 9, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I take my NR written test tomorrow. I wonder how many different threads I can start asking for advice, what to study, and when my results will be online? What about where to find my results on the registry page! Oh Em Gee!



After you finish, make sure to tell us how many questions you had and ask whether or not we think you passed. :glare:

Seriously though, good luck.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 9, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I take my NR written test tomorrow. I wonder how many different threads I can start asking for advice, what to study, and when my results will be online? What about where to find my results on the registry page! Oh Em Gee!


How did you get a test date so soon?  Good luck!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I take my NR written test tomorrow. I wonder how many different threads I can start asking for advice, what to study, and when my results will be online? What about where to find my results on the registry page! Oh Em Gee!



Lol good luck! You're gonna do great!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 9, 2013)

MMiz said:


> How did you get a test date so soon?  Good luck!



The registry had my class completion verification the day after I finished school and I was able to schedule as soon as I paid. I could of taken it as early as Yesterday but I wanted a little more time to study lol

But thanks everyone for the well wishes!


----------



## exodus (Jul 9, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I take my NR written test tomorrow. I wonder how many different threads I can start asking for advice, what to study, and when my results will be online? What about where to find my results on the registry page! Oh Em Gee!



Don't!  Let your brain relax before the test. Cramming the day before isn't going to help!


----------



## nemedic (Jul 9, 2013)

It's too damn hot. 3rd day straight of 105+ in the part of KS I'm in.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 9, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I take my NR written test tomorrow. I wonder how many different threads I can start asking for advice, what to study, and when my results will be online? What about where to find my results on the registry page! Oh Em Gee!



Just relax lol. At this point you either know it or you dont.

Or do what my group did and get drunk the afternoon before written that evening. We all passed


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 9, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Just relax lol. At this point you either know it or you dont.
> 
> Or do what my group did and get drunk the afternoon before written that evening. We all passed



+1 went out and bought a sixer the night before the skills, at that point "hey if I dont know it now, im not going to".


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Started the worst part of the medic school application process, being a pin cushion for the various shots and titers.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 9, 2013)

Cheers!


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 9, 2013)

SVC and Right IJ thrombus with significant JVD and Edema. Whole right side is cyanotic. It is going to be a long night. Hopefully he maintains his airway


----------



## Anjel (Jul 10, 2013)

I do not feel very good about that test. Shut off at 85 so we will see.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 10, 2013)

Staff meeting pregame done!!!!

This will be fun!


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 10, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I do not feel very good about that test. Shut off at 85 so we will see.



Thats a good sign. Its 120+ that worries.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I do not feel very good about that test. Shut off at 85 so we will see.



You probably did fine. That few means either you really screwed up or you passed easily lol. We all know its the latter!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 10, 2013)

The suspense is killing me Anjel!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 10, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> The suspense is killing me Anjel!



It's killing you!!!??? Do you even know how many times I have hit refresh!!!? Lmao

I'll let you guys know when i do.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2013)

Anjel said:


> It's killing you!!!??? Do you even know how many times I have hit refresh!!!? Lmao
> 
> I'll let you guys know when i do.



Lol at least you weren't dumb like me. Lol I took my EMT-I/85 on a Friday afternoon, and my EMT-P on a Saturday morning... Those were the longest weekends in my life lol


----------



## Achilles (Jul 10, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Thats a good sign. Its 120+ that worries.



Wait so the more question you have the worse you did


----------



## Wheel (Jul 10, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I do not feel very good about that test. Shut off at 85 so we will see.



This is a good sign. I don't know anyone who felt good coming out of it that passed.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 10, 2013)

Attention everyone!!






Hell :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing yeah!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Attention everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats!!!


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 10, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Attention everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay!!!!!

Congrats!!!!!

Welcome to the Blue and Gold!


----------



## MMiz (Jul 10, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Attention everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Wheel (Jul 10, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Attention everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations. What are you going to do with your free time now?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 10, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Yay!!!!!
> 
> Congrats!!!!!
> 
> Welcome to the Blue and Gold!



Well I still gotta take the practical. But I'm not even worried about that lol

So excited!


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 10, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Well I still gotta take the practical. But I'm not even worried about that lol
> 
> So excited!



Meh. You got this now lol

I don't know anyone that has failed practical.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 10, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Meh. You got this now lol
> 
> I don't know anyone that has failed practical.



Me either lol


----------



## Jambi (Jul 10, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol at least you weren't dumb like me. Lol I took my EMT-I/85 on a Friday afternoon, and my EMT-P on a Saturday morning... Those were the longest weekends in my life lol



I did the same thing, but I was even smarter because I waited for a holiday Monday, so I had to wait till Tuesday.  The wait from Friday morning (I took it at 0800) to Tuesday was a long one.

Lots of Irish Whiskey helped, but the effects are always temporary :rofl:


----------



## Jambi (Jul 10, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Me either lol



I do. When I took my practical there were about thirty of us. I saw a few fail individual stations, but there were a couple that failed more than 3 and had to repay and retest...that sucked.

Also, static cardiology was the worst for some reason.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 10, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Attention everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats!


----------



## Aprz (Jul 10, 2013)

Congrats Anjel.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 10, 2013)

Woo hoo congrats!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Also, static cardiology was the worst for some reason.



Because the cards are barely readable and faded. At least that was my experience


----------



## Achilles (Jul 10, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Well I still gotta take the practical. But I'm not even worried about that lol
> 
> So excited!



Good job.
Are you taking your practical in Saginaw?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 10, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Good job.
> Are you taking your practical in Saginaw?



No I'm going to Ohio. August 3rd. The next one in Michigan isn't h till the end of August. And i didn't want to wait that long.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 10, 2013)

Penile amputation r/t Trazadone induced Priaprism :censored::censored::censored::censored: Maybe waiting 24 hours with an erection before going to the ER was not the best idea...


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 10, 2013)

Congrats, Anjel!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 10, 2013)

Chase said:


> Penile amputation r/t Trazadone induced Priaprism :censored::censored::censored::censored: Maybe waiting 24 hours with an erection before going to the ER was not the best idea...



Sorry to hear that happened to you. Best of wishes in your long and hard road to recovery :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 10, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Sorry to hear that happened to you. Best of wishes in your long and hard road to recovery :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



Haha the MD wrote an order "apply continuous pulse oximeter to shaft of penis" :rofl: I couldn't keep a straight face


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 10, 2013)

Chase said:


> Penile amputation r/t Trazadone induced Priaprism :censored::censored::censored::censored: Maybe waiting 24 hours with an erection before going to the ER was not the best idea...




Known side effect of Trazabone. 


On the bright side, Varys is one of the best characters on GoT.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 10, 2013)

Wooo!! Go Anjel!! Congrats!!


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 10, 2013)

Congratulations Anjel! 

I'm doing a standby at a concert tonight. Seeing a bunch of drunk people older than my parents acting like teenagers on spring break is ever so slightly disconcerting...


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 10, 2013)

So I got mad at someone for referring to ambulance drivers today...of course that's because they were conflating "ambulance drivers" with "fire fighters" and ambulance driving is a little more involved than "wet stuff on red stuff," but still, it's the principle that counts.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 11, 2013)

I love you guys! Thanks everyone!


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 11, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Attention everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats! May medical control always grant your wishes.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 11, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Congrats! May medical control always grant your wishes.


Can I give dopamine wide open please?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 11, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Can I give dopamine wide open please?



Get your medic, then you may


----------



## dmc2007 (Jul 11, 2013)

Anjel, congrats.

Started medic school on Tuesday.  Hard to believe its actually happening-here's to hoping my drinking from the firehose ability is up to the task.


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 11, 2013)

I start mine in two weeks. Have a test the first day on the drug box. Oh, so very much fun... :sad:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 11, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Can I give dopamine wide open please?



I believe the actual order is, "run it wide open until their toes curl up, then titrate for 90 systolic"


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2013)

Been an eventful shift already. Only thirty six more hours to go


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2013)

Scrolling down my Facebook page and I see this:

http://tribuneherald.net/2013/06/26/texas-legislature-fails-on-abortion-passes-masturbation-bill/ :rofl:


----------



## Wheel (Jul 12, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Scrolling down my Facebook page and I see this:
> 
> http://tribuneherald.net/2013/06/26/texas-legislature-fails-on-abortion-passes-masturbation-bill/ :rofl:



Oh no. The comments.


----------



## MrJones (Jul 12, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Scrolling down my Facebook page and I see this:
> 
> http://tribuneherald.net/2013/06/26/texas-legislature-fails-on-abortion-passes-masturbation-bill/ :rofl:



From the sidebar of the "article", posted because I know that at least one person will swallow that story hook, line and sinker.....



> Tribune Herald is for satirical purposes only.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 12, 2013)

Ran three calls at night. All the same person. That was stupid.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 12, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Ran three calls at night. All the same person. That was stupid.



How did that happen? By the time we get to two times, if they refuse transport, that we will be arriving with the police if we are called again. Three times is too many.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 12, 2013)

Had my first "frequent flyer" today. I have a feeling I'll be seeing him again.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 12, 2013)

The one day you don't have something with you is the day you really need it. I usually have a hemostat in my pocket but not today. We had a nurse accidentally cut the stopcock line on a 7Fr Femoral Artery sheath creating a wide open arterial bleed. And of course we could not find a clamp anywhere. It was a fun few minutes trying to control the bleeding until one was located.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 12, 2013)

Names of the pilots released... sort of.... (watch the video)

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/ho-lee-f...-reporting-fabricated-names-of-asiana-pilots/


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 12, 2013)

Out sick for two days...of course the day I come back, still under the weather mind you, is far from easy. Seems like my theme lately is logistical nightmares.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 12, 2013)

Wheel said:


> How did that happen? By the time we get to two times, if they refuse transport, that we will be arriving with the police if we are called again. Three times is too many.



First time was for wrist pain. I wanted to take her and get it over with (known abuser) but she refused when we told her that we could not waive the bill now that Medicare is denying her claims. 

The second time she called 911 and she wanted to be transported to a psychiatric hospital. She said she had a cab coming but wanted to wait for it with someone. Only a deputy was supposed to be sent but somehow we ended up there too.

She didn't go and then got belligerently drunk and called again and threatened SI to the dispatcher so we went again (at four am). This time we told she was too drunk to refuse (and she was) so she walked to the ambulance and we transported to hospital detox. Hopefully she gets another 911 abuse ticket.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 12, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> Names of the pilots released... sort of.... (watch the video)
> 
> http://www.mediaite.com/tv/ho-lee-f...-reporting-fabricated-names-of-asiana-pilots/




Nice filter evasion there on the URL.

 :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> Names of the pilots released... sort of.... (watch the video)
> 
> http://www.mediaite.com/tv/ho-lee-f...-reporting-fabricated-names-of-asiana-pilots/


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 12, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> Names of the pilots released... sort of.... (watch the video)
> 
> http://www.mediaite.com/tv/ho-lee-f...-reporting-fabricated-names-of-asiana-pilots/


Trololololol


----------



## Achilles (Jul 12, 2013)

I need a girlfriend.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 13, 2013)

Damn you Uhaul. They won't let me rent a trailer because my Jeep is a soft top. That is Un-American.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 13, 2013)

Chase said:


> Damn you Uhaul. They won't let me rent a trailer because my Jeep is a soft top. That is Un-American.



Tell them it's a hard top and have a friend with another vehicle pick it up. That's what I did lol


----------



## Wheel (Jul 13, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> Names of the pilots released... sort of.... (watch the video)
> 
> http://www.mediaite.com/tv/ho-lee-f...-reporting-fabricated-names-of-asiana-pilots/



I saw this at work yesterday, and wow


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 13, 2013)

So this isnt cool to hear over the radio:

http://www.ksat.com/4-people-in-hos...lance/-/478556/20964086/-/4fw86s/-/index.html

Crew is fine. Unit is done. Course it happens to a 2013 truck with 21k miles. 

Very good possibility it was a drunk driver.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 13, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> So this isnt cool to hear over the radio:
> 
> http://www.ksat.com/4-people-in-hos...lance/-/478556/20964086/-/4fw86s/-/index.html
> 
> ...



_Very_ good possibility :glare: Glad they're alright.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 13, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> _Very_ good possibility :glare: Glad they're alright.



Thanks. Our guys are fine and back at work tonight. 

These Frazer trucks are strong.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 13, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Thanks. Our guys are fine and back at work tonight.
> 
> These Frazer trucks are strong.



Glad to hear that.

That's a pretty nasty looking accident. How long was the extrication?


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 13, 2013)

Robb said:


> Glad to hear that.
> 
> That's a pretty nasty looking accident. How long was the extrication?



No idea. I think it was a just a door pop on the pickup. 

Our box doors open/close and still match up. Can't tell from the inside or the cab that anything happened.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 13, 2013)

:unsure: Riot time! :unsure:


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah, just a door pop. Nothing major.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 13, 2013)

Achilles said:


> :unsure: Riot time! :unsure:



Lmao


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 14, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Yeah, just a door pop. Nothing major.



Why do I feel like you were there?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 14, 2013)

People on both sides "discussing" the Zimmerman trial on Facebook is rather hilarious.. to be honest.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 14, 2013)

Robb said:


> Why do I feel like you were there?



He wasn't there.

But it was his stations first due 

Or at least his ladder handled it


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 14, 2013)

What he said  I relieved the guys that made it


----------



## emt11 (Jul 14, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Been an eventful shift already. Only thirty six more hours to go



How do you like those Freightliner Sprinters? I'll go so far as to say that we have Sprinters at my company.


----------



## MrJones (Jul 14, 2013)

emt11 said:


> How do you like those Freightliner Sprinters? I'll go so far as to say that we have Sprinters at my company.



That looks more like a Type III with a Sprinter cab than an actual Sprinter Type II ambulance.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 14, 2013)

I just read what may be the most awful piece of EMS fiction ever written. I suppose that's what happens when I get bored and start to crawl all over the internet...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 14, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I just read what may be the most awful piece of EMS fiction ever written. I suppose that's what happens when I get bored and start to crawl all over the internet...



I've read som pretty aweful stuff... what was it?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 14, 2013)

MrJones said:


> That looks more like a Type III with a Sprinter cab than an actual Sprinter Type II ambulance.



It is a Type III. Not a bad unit, but I hate the way the thing drives... Way too narrow and top heavy feeling. Plus major turbo lag with the diesel that's in the thing. I love the box because it's a narrow box, and easier to work in for me.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 14, 2013)

It's 112 outside and I'm in the ambulance with the broken arm rest and alright a/c. Still deciding on what I want for dinner...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 14, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> It's 112 outside and I'm in the ambulance with the broken arm rest and alright a/c. Still deciding on what I want for dinner...



Sounds like your in an AMR unit


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 14, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> It's 112 outside and I'm in the ambulance with the broken arm rest and alright a/c. Still deciding on what I want for dinner...



The broken arm rest is probably my biggest pet peeve in an ambulance second to a single cab.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 14, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Sounds like your in an AMR unit



Haha no it's worse. One leaks diesel, other two my knees get pressed up to the dashboard, another ones fuel injectors keep going out, and we have one new one that everyone wants (working arm rests, great a/c in the front and back, rides nice... I can go on and on...)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 14, 2013)

My current partner and I, together, are a combined Black cloud which makes the storm that whisked Dorothy away to Oz look like a passing shower


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 14, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Haha no it's worse. One leaks diesel, other two my knees get pressed up to the dashboard, another ones fuel injectors keep going out, and we have one new one that everyone wants (working arm rests, great a/c in the front and back, rides nice... I can go on and on...)



We have 5-8 new ambulances that everyone wants. I'm sure in a couple more months they will be ran down


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 14, 2013)

So in the shift bids we just did I scored a CCT shift. I was looking forward to no more Grandma going back to the nursing home BLS transfers, until I found out that my CCT shift is a new one added to the schedule, so new we don't have a nurse for that shift, so...yeah, still doing non emergent BLS transfers unless a nurse decides to pick up an extra shift or we manage to hire someone new.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 14, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> My current partner and I, together, are a combined Black cloud which makes the storm that whisked Dorothy away to Oz look like a passing shower



I know this one.  I think summer has a lot to do with it too.  We have averaged around 10 calls a shift since May.  Each call, if it's a transport, takes 2-3 hours.  It sucks.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 14, 2013)

It's not that bad, but the calls we DO run are bad ones… today was the third RSI in four shifts.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 14, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> It's not that bad, but the calls we DO run are bad ones… today was the third RSI in four shifts.



Gah, I didn't even hear you go on that today! We had another no hitter.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 14, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> I know this one.  I think summer has a lot to do with it too.  We have averaged around 10 calls a shift since May.  Each call, if it's a transport, takes 2-3 hours.  It sucks.



Sounds like our shifts. I've been averaging 18 calls per 48 lately. With an average of 2.5 hours from start to finish


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 14, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Gah, I didn't even hear you go on that today! We had another no hitter.



And while my partner was putting his gear back together, I went out on a STEMI. Nonstop fun and excitement


----------



## EMDispatch (Jul 14, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> And while my partner was putting his gear back together, I went out on a STEMI. Nonstop fun and excitement



Well, hopefully in September everyone on the Shore will calm down again.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 14, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> So in the shift bids we just did I scored a CCT shift. I was looking forward to no more Grandma going back to the nursing home BLS transfers, until I found out that my CCT shift is a new one added to the schedule, so new we don't have a nurse for that shift, so...yeah, still doing non emergent BLS transfers unless a nurse decides to pick up an extra shift or we manage to hire someone new.


Even if you do get a nurse, you might still be doing BLS calls. For some reason, ambulance companies would rather chance missing a CCT call rather than turn a BLS call.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 14, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We have 5-8 new ambulances that everyone wants. I'm sure in a couple more months they will be ran down




My favorite ambulance at my first company was one of the oldest ambulances... if for no other reason than no one else wanted it so it wasn't going to get any worse. When, for all extents and purposes, a handful of people "own" a unit, it tends to be taken care of.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 14, 2013)

I swear my partner and I are the biggest white clouds ever. 

And I have a CCP tonight so no work for me!


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 14, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Even if you do get a nurse, you might still be doing BLS calls. For some reason, ambulance companies would rather chance missing a CCT call rather than turn a BLS call.



Wouldn't necessarily surprise me, though from what I've seen based off of picking up a handful of CCT shifts in the past the nurses can (and will) get "downgraded" to run ALS calls when all our medic units are busy (and/or running BLS calls lol) but it seems here they'd rather have a nurse staffed CCT post all day running one call a shift instead of running BLS


----------



## Aprz (Jul 14, 2013)

I've tried rationalizing it. I believe the company makes more money running multiple BLS calls versus turning it over to another company and hoping that we'll run a CCT call. Hopefully they can turn it over to another company, or the fines are small if the CCT unit arrives late. Companies will have a CCT vehicle only because their contract requires it, but if the contract doesn't specifically say they have to be reserved for only CCT calls, the company will try to use 'em for lower level calls.

Companies get smart like that sometimes, and whoever writes the contract, has to add zeros to the end of the fines to hopefully make the company want to run the call rather than pay the fines.

I think a of CCT calls are also CCT only because they are ordered by the physician, but not really CCT.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 14, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> My current partner and I, together, are a combined Black cloud which makes the storm that whisked Dorothy away to Oz look like a passing shower



My current partner and I are a combined white cloud that is so non-threatening it looks like it won't rain for the next 3 millenia.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 14, 2013)

Woohoo, ems12lead on Facebook posted up a picture of an epsilon wave, and I knew what it was! I am finally one of those people!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 14, 2013)

*The Elevator*

A skinny little guy goes into an elevator, looks up and sees this HUGE guy standing next to him. The big guy sees the little guy staring at him, looks down and says: “7 feet tall, 350 pounds, 20 inch private, 3 pound testicles, Turner Brown.”

The little guy faints and falls to the floor. The big guy kneels down and starts shaking him. The big guy says, “What's wrong with you?” In a weak voice the little guy says, “What EXACTLY did you say to me?”

The big dude says, “I saw your curious look and figured I'd just give you the answers to the questions everyone always asks me..... I'm 7 feet tall, I weigh 350 pounds, I have a 20 inch private, my testicles each weigh 3 pounds and my name is Turner Brown.”

The small guy says, “Turner Brown?!
Sweet Jesus, I thought you said, 'Turn around!"


----------



## Tigger (Jul 14, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> My current partner and I are a combined white cloud that is so non-threatening it looks like it won't rain for the next 3 millenia.



In my last three shift rotation and I ran like 17 calls. This rotation we ran seven. Two rations ago we ran 11. That means this next one will probably go back to the black cloud rotation.


----------



## EMTnurse (Jul 14, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> My current partner and I, together, are a combined Black cloud which makes the storm that whisked Dorothy away to Oz look like a passing shower



Come down to VA and run with me. I have a big white fluffy cloud with rainbows and unicorns and happy kittens. I have literally sat and run one call, that ended up being cancelled enroute, during a 12 hour shift. And if I do get calls, they are utter BS. And it's not like we are a super slow company, we do nearly 6,000 calls a year!


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 15, 2013)

So I'm pretty stoked to finally be getting off the platform and onto the box in the very near future! Especially since I've got a couple good partners lined up


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 15, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> So I'm pretty stoked to finally be getting off the platform and onto the box in the very near future! Especially since I've got a couple good partners lined up



Congrats!!!!

Which medic you going to? 

Not gonna miss truckie work huh? Lol


----------



## exodus (Jul 15, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We have 5-8 new ambulances that everyone wants. I'm sure in a couple more months they will be ran down


I don't like the new ones. I'd rather have my old diesel rig back. I miss 42952 (104).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 15, 2013)

exodus said:


> I don't like the new ones. I'd rather have my old diesel rig back. I miss 42952 (104).



I love the siren settings in 80948 (106) buts that's about it (the brake pedal has always been really soft). 

I haven't had any issues with the brand new rigs (the ones with the new paint job). I hate the way the A/C is set up on the burn unit (102). 

Still my heart belongs to 54485 (old BLS that was taken out of service). You could easily tap into the WiFi on the rig and may have also been able to disconnect the GPS cable


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 15, 2013)

EMTnurse said:


> Come down to VA and run with me. I have a big white fluffy cloud with rainbows and unicorns and happy kittens. I have literally sat and run one call, that ended up being cancelled enroute, during a 12 hour shift. And if I do get calls, they are utter BS. And it's not like we are a super slow company, we do nearly 6,000 calls a year!



Where are you located?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 15, 2013)

EMTnurse said:


> Come down to VA and run with me. I have a big white fluffy cloud with rainbows and unicorns and happy kittens. I have literally sat and run one call, that ended up being cancelled enroute, during a 12 hour shift. And if I do get calls, they are utter BS. And it's not like we are a super slow company, we do nearly 6,000 calls a year!



Ha come to Michigan. We do 3300 calls a month.


----------



## EMTnurse (Jul 15, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> Where are you located?



I'm in Augusta Co, the side closest to Albemarle Co.


----------



## EMTnurse (Jul 15, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Ha come to Michigan. We do 3300 calls a month.



Holy cow! Well, I'd definitely see some action then! 

My white cloud is so bad that I've sat around doing nothing all day, and literally as I tap my badge to clock out a code and a wreck with injuries come in. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 15, 2013)

The best way to start the day is sticking you're hand into a ceiling fan while getting dressed.


----------



## EMTnurse (Jul 15, 2013)

Tigger said:


> The best way to start the day is sticking you're hand into a ceiling fan while getting dressed.



Those of us that are vertically challenged would only have that problem if dressing on a ladder. :lol:


----------



## emt11 (Jul 15, 2013)

EMTnurse said:


> Holy cow! Well, I'd definitely see some action then!
> 
> My white cloud is so bad that I've sat around doing nothing all day, and literally as I tap my badge to clock out a code and a wreck with injuries come in. It's ridiculous.



I've been off all weekend (rotating 12's) but on Thursday we were somewhere around 68,000 calls so far this year. So about 9,000 calls a month.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 15, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> Which medic you going to?
> 
> Not gonna miss truckie work huh? Lol



Thanks! It'll be several months before I get to pick a station, since a transfer list just ended a few weeks ago. It'll most likely be the one off bandera inside 410, the one off Vance Jackson near huebner, or one of the units downtown.

If truck work was more frequent, I would miss it more  Breaking stuff is always fun


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 15, 2013)

Tigger said:


> The best way to start the day is sticking you're hand into a ceiling fan while getting dressed.


Been there, done that.  Have gotten clothes caught before, too.  Always fun when your T-shirt flies across the room. <_<


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 15, 2013)

Never thought it was possible to miss a freeway before. Damn traffic, made me late. Left about the same time before my shift as I normally did, instead of having a cushion getting to east la, clocked in 5 min late to Glendale -_- Damn you 210/134! I want the 605/60 back lol


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 15, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Thanks! It'll be several months before I get to pick a station, since a transfer list just ended a few weeks ago. It'll most likely be the one off bandera inside 410, the one off Vance Jackson near huebner, or one of the units downtown.
> 
> If truck work was more frequent, I would miss it more  Breaking stuff is always fun



Nice..

I didnt think yall did any truck work lol


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 15, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Nice..
> 
> I didnt think yall did any truck work lol



Pfft! Busiest truck and house in the city, guy!  Lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 15, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Pfft! Busiest truck and house in the city, guy!  Lol



If that has any similarities to the trucks we have here it still doesn't mean much


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 15, 2013)

Robb said:


> If that has any similarities to the trucks we have here it still doesn't mean much



I'd say I average 10-12 runs per 24hr shift. Busy shifts can get 18-20. Not crazy, but not too bad either  Still don't get to break near enough stuff :sad: :lol: So you, sir, can suck it


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 15, 2013)

Just had a great call! Paced someone for the first time and ended up RSIing the patient as well. Sounds like it has a pretty good chance at a good outcome too.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 15, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Just had a great call! Paced someone for the first time and ended up RSIing the patient as well. Sounds like it has a pretty good chance at a good outcome too.



Some say paramedics, I say heros


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 15, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'd say I average 10-12 runs per 24hr shift. Busy shifts can get 18-20. Not crazy, but not too bad either  Still don't get to break near enough stuff :sad: :lol: So you, sir, can suck it



Y'all run about the same as us, well the FD here. On the box it wouldn't be out of the ordinary to do 10-12 in a 12. There are just rarely actual fires that get past the initial response knocking it down.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah, our box is the same, but they do 24hr shifts. Our busy boxes can knock out 20-24 per shift, sometimes more on busy days. Hopefully I don't get stuck at one of those :unsure: Luckily it's 24/72 on the box, so you get an extra day to recoup.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 15, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Yeah, our box is the same, but they do 24hr shifts. Our busy boxes can knock out 20-24 per shift, sometimes more on busy days. Hopefully I don't get stuck at one of those :unsure: Luckily it's 24/72 on the box, so you get an extra day to recoup.



That's brutal! Double medic right? I really like working with an Intermediate Asa a partner but on those days where all 12 calls are ALS that 12 turns into a 15 real quick trying to catch up on charts but if it were split 50/50 it'd be a breeze. 

All I ask for is time to eat, pee, get coffee and get my paperwork done throughout the day and I'm a happy camper. 

Still thinking about what you told me about down there. Knowing my luck if I got on I'd draw you as an FTO.... :wacko:

I saw another company that I've been interested in is hiring down there. I'd probably draw Linuss as an FTO and it'd have the same results though... Haha! Still quite haven't figured out how there level system works though. There's like 3 levels of medics...then crash airway permits and what not. Sounds complicated but really interesting.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah, we run dual medic here.

Well come on down here! We pay better! Lol  I'll teach you all the good trolling routes down here. Haha

Linuss' would definitely be a good option though! I'd like to do a ride-out with the to see how they do things up there. Apparently DrB has really turned them around from what they used to be. I've got a couple buddy's down here who worked for them about 10-12 years ago. From what I hear, they were a decidedly different company...


----------



## Ripcord2015 (Jul 15, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> Been there, done that.  Have gotten clothes caught before, too.  Always fun when your T-shirt flies across the room. <_<


I have got one better, sliding out of the back of the ambulance. My new pants get caught on the grated bumper and almost rip clean off. This all happen right in front of an ER with lots of people. My partner fell over laughing and was not much help, even though it was very funny.
 One of the ER Tech came and rescued me and brought me hospital scrubs. Even he couldn't help but laugh since I had a sheet wrapped around me. I was so embraced to this day I go out through the side door of the ambulance. lol


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 16, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Never thought it was possible to miss a freeway before. Damn traffic, made me late. Left about the same time before my shift as I normally did, instead of having a cushion getting to east la, clocked in 5 min late to Glendale -_- Damn you 210/134! I want the 605/60 back lol



I do not miss anything about the 210/134, 210/605, and the 210/57.


----------



## Chris07 (Jul 16, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I do not miss anything about the 210/134, 210/605, and the 210/57.


Don't hate on my local freeways


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 16, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> Don't hate on my local freeways



At one time, those were my local freeways....until I saw the light and now I deal only with the 15 freeway. It's truly heavenly to commute 30 miles and have it only take you about 20-25 minutes each way


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 16, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> At one time, those were my local freeways....until I saw the light and now I deal only with the 15 freeway. It's truly heavenly to commute 30 miles and have it only take you about 20-25 minutes each way


A better commute is my 3 mile commute. Hop on the freeway and the next sign shows  my exit at 2 miles.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 16, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> A better commute is my 3 mile commute. Hop on the freeway and the next sign shows  my exit at 2 miles.



Nice, to school?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 16, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Nice, to school?




Well, the hospital I'm doing most of my rotations at (Arrowhead). Going to the actual school is like 30 minutes away. Thankfully, I can pretty much count on one hand the number of times I'll have to step foot on campus again.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 16, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Well, the hospital I'm doing most of my rotations at (Arrowhead). Going to the actual school is like 30 minutes away. Thankfully, I can pretty much count on one hand the number of times I'll have to step foot on campus again.



Cool man, hopefully it's going good. Also, My sister has been shadowing at Arrowhead for the past couple of weeks, she's part of the Future Physician Leaders group. She's been in the ER and OR. And hoepfully you have good things to say about Western because that's where she wants to go for DO.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 16, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I do not miss anything about the 210/134, 210/605, and the 210/57.



Going into LA the 605/60 (I got on the 210 at the last onramp before the 605 splits off) was nice. Only tool me about 20 min to get into LA that way early afternoon. But now in the aftermath of shift bids I go towards Glendale at noon on the 210/134. Almost the same distance to Glendale station as East LA station from my house, yet today was about 50 min ugh. Though the 5 still being an utter mess from that fire last weekend probably didn't help lol 

If I take the 57 at all, it's always at night when traffic is relatively light so I rarely have a problem there.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 16, 2013)

Only thing worse than spending my 3 days off sick is spending my first day back sick


----------



## MissK (Jul 16, 2013)

Language barriers are so frustrating.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 16, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Only thing worse than spending my 3 days off sick is spending my first day back sick



There is something deeply troubling about being called 911 to a person that is less sick than you are. 

I know a medic that had a patient reach down and pat his hand while telling him he was going to be okay because of how bad he looked.  :sad:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 16, 2013)

Jambi said:


> There is something deeply troubling about being called 911 to a person that is less sick than you are.
> 
> I know a medic that had a patient reach down and pat his hand while telling him he was going to be okay because of how bad he looked.  :sad:



I've had a shift like that. It really does suck


----------



## Jambi (Jul 16, 2013)

MissK said:


> Language barriers are so frustrating.



There is not a day that goes by that I do not deal with this.  Last week I dealt with Spanish, Tagalog, Mandarin, Cantonese, Vietnamese, Korean, and Hebrew.  Hebrew was an interesting one, because most people that I've encountered that speak it, also speak English. 

My personal translator record was through two interpreters to the patient and back.  

 (me)English -> English--Mandarin-> Mandarin--Cantonese (patient)


----------



## MissK (Jul 16, 2013)

How do you communicate with patients who don't speak English? Does your service have a translator hotline you can contact? We don't, and I always feel like I'm playing charades to get answers to some questions.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 16, 2013)

MissK said:


> How do you communicate with patients who don't speak English? Does your service have a translator hotline you can contact? We don't, and I always feel like I'm playing charades to get answers to some questions.



We normally have 5-7 people on scene of 911 calls so the odds are one of us speaks a different language. 

If not we try to use family or friends of the patient or by standards if they are willing to help. 

One of our dispatchers took at EMT class just so he could do a medical assessment in Spanish for us. 

If all else fails its normally just a transport to the hospital.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 16, 2013)

MissK said:


> How do you communicate with patients who don't speak English? Does your service have a translator hotline you can contact? We don't, and I always feel like I'm playing charades to get answers to some questions.



Google translate and charades combo. Lol


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 17, 2013)

MissK said:


> How do you communicate with patients who don't speak English? Does your service have a translator hotline you can contact? We don't, and I always feel like I'm playing charades to get answers to some questions.




1. Hablo Espanol muy poquito, pero hablo Espanol muy pouito. Habla Ingles poquito y Espanol buen, hablo Espanol poquito y Ingles bien, estamos buen. 

2. One hospital I rotated through has AT&T language and all of the units had portable phones that we could use on speaker phone. 

3. Charades!


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 17, 2013)

So today's been a day of firsts. On my second shift on my new CCT shift I got to drive Code 3 (Priority 1 in our company's lingo) for an active STEMI going from one ED to a cath lab across town (even had an MD aboard for a full house)

Next call was non emergent RT call, but as soon as we got to the SNF and transferred the patient, they decided they didn't like her breathing and pulse rate (perfectly stable enroute but had stable tachycardia at the facility, which our CCT-RN confirmed via monitor) and they decided to call 911 (we pulled out as the FD ambulance and engine pulled up)


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 17, 2013)

Please don't tell me your CCT ambulance then had to transfer care to the FD ambulance/engine...


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 17, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Please don't tell me your CCT ambulance then had to transfer care to the FD ambulance/engine...



That's la county for you lol. Come to Kern Jim.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 17, 2013)

Nothing like a late call that results in a possible TB exposure... Talk about adding insult to injury... Never were in an enclosed space too ugh until after n95 masks were donned so I'm not too worried. 

Other than that it s a pretty leisurely OT shift for a change


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 17, 2013)

MissK said:


> How do you communicate with patients who don't speak English? Does your service have a translator hotline you can contact? We don't, and I always feel like I'm playing charades to get answers to some questions.



W have a language line account through our company, it's kinda a pain though becau we ask very specific questions that need specific answers sometimes. 

Like others said I usually use google translate or get lucky enough that I have a fluent Spanish speaker on scene. I can speak enough to get by until we get a better solution, do a very basic assessment, history, allergies, meds and which hospital haha.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> W have a language line account through our company, it's kinda a pain though becau we ask very specific questions that need specific answers sometimes.



Are you not using health care trained translators? From my experience with Language Line, I talk to the patient directly and the translator translates exactly what I'm saying. Sometimes I need to think of a different way to word a question if it's not getting me the answer I need, but the same thing is true when patients do speak English anyways.


----------



## Clare (Jul 17, 2013)

No idea where we are, navigating using my phone somewhere in the dark side streets of Greenlane hoping we get back to Great South Road ...


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 17, 2013)

How do you miss an IO 3 times? Let's get it together....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 17, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> How do you miss an IO 3 times? Let's get it together....



Fire medic?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 17, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Fire medic?



Yes, brand new limited term fire medic, they kept insisting he keep trying for "experience". They had to come to our HQ for replacements since they were out....begrudgingly.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Are you not using health care trained translators? From my experience with Language Line, I talk to the patient directly and the translator translates exactly what I'm saying. Sometimes I need to think of a different way to word a question if it's not getting me the answer I need, but the same thing is true when patients do speak English anyways.



In my experience with it, no. Unfortunately it is either speaker phone or passing it back and forth. On my 5 the speaker is pretty good so most can hear/understand it but elderly and others with subpar hearing have trouble with it. I've had an instance where I spoke with a Tagalog translator, called back 10 minutes later and they didn't have one available in the 45 minutes I was trying for (call was a logistical nightmare, not medical at all but something that had to be handled).I was going to stay on the phone with the first one but I got like two questions out of him and he hung up the phone. 

Very true about having to reword questions in English as well though.



Addrobo said:


> Yes, brand new limited term fire medic, they kept insisting he keep trying for "experience". They had to come to our HQ for replacements since they were out....begrudgingly.



I might have let him try the second one with the very close, watchful eye of myself or my partner over his shoulder but not a chance on the third one. That's just bad patient care. If I was a family member of a patient and watched that happen it wouldn't be pretty either. I'm all for experience and teaching but there is a places draw the line. I guess not much you can do if you're not in charge of the scene though...


----------



## Jambi (Jul 17, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Fire medic?



Is it bad that this is the first thing I thought too?

The only IO's I've ever seen missed on the west coast have been from fire medics, and almost always they were placed laterally instead of medially (proximal tibial).


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 17, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Is it bad that this is the first thing I thought too?
> 
> The only IO's I've ever seen missed on the west coast have been from fire medics, and almost always they were placed laterally instead of medially (proximal tibial).



The preferred IO site in San Bernardino County is the Distal Tibia/Medial Malleolus.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 17, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> The preferred IO site in San Bernardino County is the Distal Tibia/Medial Malleolus.



That's brand new for us weirdos in Riverside County for adult IO.

On a side note: I would trade 4 Ochoa's for one Vaezazizi


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 17, 2013)

Jambi said:


> That's brand new for us weirdos in Riverside County for adult IO.
> 
> On a side note: I would trade 4 Ochoa's for one Vaezazizi



I concur, now if only we can get a excited delirium standing order for Versed that would be great.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 17, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I concur, now if only we can get a excited delirium standing order for Versed that would be great.



Ha! We have something you don't?  :rofl:


----------



## Jambi (Jul 17, 2013)

Ativan would be nice too!  :rofl:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 17, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Ha! We have something you don't?  :rofl:



Hahahaha, I think it's because a vast majority of patients from San Bernardino, Fontana, Rialto, Colton, Muscoy, Highland, Del Rosa, Mentone, Victorville, Hesperia, Phelan, El Mirage, Lucerne Valley, Apple Valley, 29 Palms, Yucca Valley, Redlands, Montclair, Crestline, Barstow, Ontario, Baker, Hinkley, Chino, and most definitely Adelanto technically qualify for "excited delirium".....almost everybody would get loaded up on Versed :rofl:


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 17, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Please don't tell me your CCT ambulance then had to transfer care to the FD ambulance/engine...



Well we got the patient off our gurney and into the SNF's bed, unhooked our O2, hooked theirs up so as far as our CCT-RN was concerned we had transferred care to the facility before the call was made. So it was the nursing home transferring to fire. We were leaving as FD was pulling up (crowded narrow city street? FD was just happy we cleared a parking spot for them! Lol)

But yeah, patient had a GCS of about a 3, family was still convinced she was still alert, told the facility she was alert who saw the patient with the low GCS, along with some stable tachycardia and the family freaking out about how she'll code, and it was the family wanting 911 to be called. I'm fairly sure this was more of a case of treat the family instead of the patient. 






TRSpeed said:


> That's la county for you lol. Come to Kern Jim.



I wish. I was looking at Hall Ambulance (based out of Bakersfield I think?) but it's a good 2 hours minimum from where I live. It would just be really tough to commute out there on a regular basis, and unfortunately I have a host of reasons keeping me from moving out there at this time. I'm pretty close to San Bernardino and Riverside counties actually but AMR is the only company I know of worth applying out there and I don't see any openings currently on their website. (Ok I'm also close to OC but they don't count as they somehow make LA Co look sane when it comes to EMS lol)


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 17, 2013)

Interesting day yesterday. Called out for an assault. Turns out this guy had his electric cut off, so he crashed at his daughters for 3 days. Left his dog locked in the house. When he tried to take the dead dog to the car and take off, a neighbor called the cops. 

There was some excessive force used to keep him on scene. In the process, a roof support on another neighbors porch was broken. Cops left a card with a case number and phone number so she could get it repaired (she wasnt home). 

An hour later a truck gets sent to that house. Apparently she came home and the roof collapsed on her. 

Getting past the animal abuse, and the fact that she was injured (discharged with bumps and bruises), the whole situation is kind of funny (Im twisted)


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 17, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Getting past the animal abuse, and the fact that she was injured (discharged with bumps and bruises), the whole situation is kind of funny (Im twisted)


"Other than that Mrs. Lincoln, how did you enjoy the show?"


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 17, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Ativan would be nice too!  :rofl:



We have Ativan here in Kern  boom! And vallium. 







Jim37F said:


> Well we got the patient off our gurney and into the SNF's bed, unhooked our O2, hooked theirs up so as far as our CCT-RN was concerned we had transferred care to the facility before the call was made. So it was the nursing home transferring to fire. We were leaving as FD was pulling up (crowded narrow city street? FD was just happy we cleared a parking spot for them! Lol)
> 
> But yeah, patient had a GCS of about a 3, family was still convinced she was still alert, told the facility she was alert who saw the patient with the low GCS, along with some stable tachycardia and the family freaking out about how she'll code, and it was the family wanting 911 to be called. I'm fairly sure this was more of a case of treat the family instead of the patient.
> 
> ...



Yes it is. I dont live in Bako either just stay there for the 3 nights a week. Its not bad. Alot of employees dont live there.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 17, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Yes it is. I dont live in Bako either just stay there for the 3 nights a week. Its not bad. Alot of employees dont live there.



What's the pay for Basics like? And the cost of a hotel to stay up there? Whats the schedule like?

Plus gas driving back and forth, Google Maps says its roughly 126 miles from Azusa to Bakersfield. I'm already driving 125 miles in the opposite direction once a month to San Diego for my US Army Reserves, about 2 hour drive and almost half a tank one way. 

So one of my biggest concerns is getting off work on a Friday night and having to be in San Diego early the next morning lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 17, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> So one of my biggest concerns is getting off work on a Friday night and having to be in San Diego early the next morning lol



Welcome to EMS haha.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 17, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Well we got the patient off our gurney and into the SNF's bed, unhooked our O2, hooked theirs up so as far as our CCT-RN was concerned we had transferred care to the facility before the call was made. So it was the nursing home transferring to fire. We were leaving as FD was pulling up (crowded narrow city street? FD was just happy we cleared a parking spot for them! Lol)
> 
> But yeah, patient had a GCS of about a 3, family was still convinced she was still alert, told the facility she was alert who saw the patient with the low GCS, along with some stable tachycardia and the family freaking out about how she'll code, and it was the family wanting 911 to be called. I'm fairly sure this was more of a case of treat the family instead of the patient.



How is this not abandonment?  I know as an EMT on a CCT unit with an RN, you're essentially just along for the ride (a broad generalization, I know), and that it was the CCT RN that made the decision, but even if the receiving person was an RN, that patient was not being transferred to a similar level of care.  

If the patient was bad off enough for a 911 activation, your unit should have diverted to the closest appropriate facility.  That RN still has to abide by county protocol.

Not trying to bust your chops, but I'd hate to see you get sucked into something because of bad decisions you have no control over.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> Welcome to EMS haha.



Lol yeah well it's one thing working in LA but a 250 mile 4 hour drive once (or worse twice) a month wouldn't be super fun though if the schedulers there can work around monthly drill it does sound like a nice place compared to here


----------



## exodus (Jul 17, 2013)

Jambi said:


> How is this not abandonment?  I know as an EMT on a CCT unit with an RN, you're essentially just along for the ride (a broad generalization, I know), and that it was the CCT RN that made the decision, but even if the receiving person was an RN, that patient was not being transferred to a similar level of care.
> 
> If the patient was bad off enough for a 911 activation, your unit should have diverted to the closest appropriate facility.  That RN still has to abide by county protocol.
> 
> Not trying to bust your chops, but I'd hate to see you get sucked into something because of bad decisions you have no control over.



Because the patient was fine, the family was the one that requested 911.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 17, 2013)

Jambi said:


> How is this not abandonment?  I know as an EMT on a CCT unit with an RN, you're essentially just along for the ride (a broad generalization, I know), and that it was the CCT RN that made the decision, but even if the receiving person was an RN, that patient was not being transferred to a similar level of care.
> 
> If the patient was bad off enough for a 911 activation, your unit should have diverted to the closest appropriate facility.  That RN still has to abide by county protocol.
> 
> Not trying to bust your chops, but I'd hate to see you get sucked into something because of bad decisions you have no control over.



Yeah I was "just" the driver on the call, but from what I saw/overheard and from what my EMT partner and CCT-RN was saying the patient was perfectly fine and stable both at the hospital and while enroute to the nursing facility. 

It wasn't until after we transferred the patient to the SNF things went crazy. The patient started to have a little labored breathing, but no where near bad enough for a BVM, she was already getting 6 LPM Vent mask to a trach tube. The RT did a deep suction and then the patient got yacht, pulse in the 120s but her O2 sat was hovering around 95. That's when the family started freaking out, saying they had seen that in the past prior to her crashing. But they've also said they had the patient moved like 5 times in the past two months and as soon as they walked in, before anyone ever mentioned the possibility of 911 they were saying they didn't like that SNF and wanted to know how to transfer her somewhere else, and sounded like they wanted her moved that night, and then shortly thereafter they started talking about 911, so yeah...

But we transferred the patient, had positive contact with the nurse and RT and gave our report and got signatures, before 911 was talked about. We even stayed and hooked up a 4 lead to show that while the heart was beating fast that's all it was doing abnormal, suggested it was quite possibly due to the stress of the transfer, the suction, or the breathing treatment she had just before transfer, but the family wanted 911 so the family got 911.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 17, 2013)

exodus said:


> Because the patient was fine, the family was the one that requested 911.



My bad. Must have missed that part somewhere. Don't you just love families?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 17, 2013)

Jambi said:


> My bad. Must have missed that part somewhere. Don't you just love families?



Do we really have to answer that? :unsure:


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 18, 2013)

http://paramedictv.ems1.com/Media/3030-The-Rescue/


----------



## Clare (Jul 18, 2013)

So I recently (maybe 8 weeks ago) started working with somebody different; and I have to say I am so close to either quitting or taking the firm to the Employment Relations Authority for undue mental anguish and suffering it is not funny.

I hate my new colleague with such intensity it is significantly perturbing, they are absolutely useless, no personality, two-face and so demeaning that the stress has probably taken 20 years off of my life.  I've never felt this way about anybody before and it just the thought of going to work tomorrow is making me physically ill. 

A couple of slots might have opened up on another shift and I could apply for one of those I suppose but you know, the thing is I don't really want to and it means I'd never get to see the people on my shift that I like (we would only see each other for a little bit at changeover once ins a while).

Should have bloody done nursing, would at least have more options than I do now, I absolutely hate where I am at the moment, each pay period I am paying off a student loan for a Degree I've educated myself into a corner with and it's all a tad depressing I tell you.

On the other hand I had my first successful cardiac arrest with neurologically intact discharge; couple of shocks and they were back into a perfusing rhythm.  Best feeling in the world!


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 18, 2013)

Nothing like starting your morning at 3am to cut out two corpses. I'm thinking its nap time now *yawn*


----------



## Tigger (Jul 18, 2013)

I was running late to work this morning. Didn't get there at my customary 20 minutes early so the other ambulance got to start their day with a several day old DOA...sorta win?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 18, 2013)

Super slick way of sneakily wearing sweatpants to 911 calls Mr. fire captain, I'm sure no one will notice since you put your department's logo on them.....


----------



## MunchkinMedic (Jul 18, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Super slick way of sneakily wearing sweatpants to 911 calls Mr. fire captain, I'm sure no one will notice since you put your department's logo on them.....




Sweatpants? Really? Which fine upstanding station was this? Mine?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 18, 2013)

MunchkinMedic said:


> Sweatpants? Really? Which fine upstanding station was this? Mine?



Hahaha it was the station in between yours and the main.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 18, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Super slick way of sneakily wearing sweatpants to 911 calls Mr. fire captain, I'm sure no one will notice since you put your department's logo on them.....



Obviously it wasn't THAT slick...


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 18, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Obviously it wasn't THAT slick...



This is true


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 18, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Super slick way of sneakily wearing sweatpants to 911 calls Mr. fire captain, I'm sure no one will notice since you put your department's logo on them.....



Is that not allowed? It is here if we're in the middle of PT.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 18, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Is that not allowed? It is here if we're in the middle of PT.



I've never seen it before, and it was only the captain wearing them. I don't think there was any PT going on at 2 in the morning although that's a valid reason to be wearing them.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 18, 2013)

Ahhh. The 2am sweat pants. Classic fire department.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 18, 2013)

Classic Schmozby


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 18, 2013)

Not good: Flat tire on the way to my rotation.

Sucks: Unable to get the tire off (yes... after jacking up the car and removing the lug nuts). 

Not feeling like a schmuck? When the AAA guy can't get it off either and the people at Sears (road hazard warranty) have a lot of trouble getting it off as well.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 18, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Not good: Flat tire on the way to my rotation.
> 
> Sucks: Unable to get the tire off (yes... after jacking up the car and removing the lug nuts).
> 
> Not feeling like a schmuck? When the AAA guy can't get it off either and the people at Sears (road hazard warranty) have a lot of trouble getting it off as well.



Did you bond the tire to the hub??


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 18, 2013)

Actually have atropine and electricity to someone with a pulse for once. Hmm interesting


----------



## Jambi (Jul 18, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> View attachment 1566
> 
> Actually have atropine and electricity to someone with a pulse for once. Hmm interesting



Someone had/has some electrical issues!  Hope there was a good outcome.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 18, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Someone had/has some electrical issues!  Hope there was a good outcome.



Heh even with pacing, 3mg atropine, and a liter of fluid his pressure only came up to 85/40


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 18, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> View attachment 1566
> 
> Actually have atropine and electricity to someone with a pulse for once. Hmm interesting


So you got a charge out of it?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 18, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Did you bond the tire to the hub??




We're supposed to bond the tire to the hub? Is the tire bond next to the flight line?


----------



## Jambi (Jul 18, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Heh even with pacing, 3mg atropine, and a liter of fluid his pressure only came up to 85/40



I can't help but think of this:   hot as a hare, blind as a bat, dry as a bone, red as a beet, and mad as a hatter.  Though you'd have to give more than three to get it....just one of those random thoughts.


----------



## CritterNurse (Jul 18, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I can't help but think of this:   hot as a hare, blind as a bat, dry as a bone, red as a beet, and mad as a hatter.  Though you'd have to give more than three to get it....just one of those random thoughts.



I was taught "Blind as a bat, dry as a bone, red as a beet, madder than a wet hen."


----------



## MMiz (Jul 18, 2013)

There are some great topics being discussed in this mega thread that would likely receive far more input/replies in their own threads.

Should this thread just be for off-topic posts?  What do you think?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 18, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> madder than a wet hen."




Giggity.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 18, 2013)

MMiz said:


> There are some great topics being discussed in this mega thread that would likely receive far more input/replies in their own threads.
> 
> Should this thread just be for off-topic posts?  What do you think?


Nah, I like that we can talk about whatever. Even if EMS, I think some people intend on a discussion, or don't want to start a new thread.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 18, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Giggity.



:rofl:


----------



## Wheel (Jul 18, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Nah, I like that we can talk about whatever. Even if EMS, I think some people intend on a discussion, or don't want to start a new thread.



It might be nice if something ems related got a large enough response that it might be pulled to its own thread. That way it would be easier to find in a forum search for people looking for a similar topic.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 18, 2013)

Wheel said:


> It might be nice if something ems related got a large enough response that it might be pulled to its own thread. That way it would be easier to find in a forum search for people looking for a similar topic.



That's a lot of work sorting through the thousands of posts in this thread to find the relevant ones to a suddenly hot topic on EMS and move them to their own thread.

Also, consider this.  Somebody comes to this forum because a search pointed them to an answer to a question they had.  How would you feel if you had to go through the entire 100% directionless thread to find the information and any subsequent replies?


----------



## Jambi (Jul 19, 2013)

So one of my medic preceptors was on ABC World News. He's on, starting at about 4:06.

http://abcnews.go.com/watch/world-n...olling-stone-cover-of-suspected-boston-bomber


----------



## Wheel (Jul 19, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> That's a lot of work sorting through the thousands of posts in this thread to find the relevant ones to a suddenly hot topic on EMS and move them to their own thread.
> 
> Also, consider this.  Somebody comes to this forum because a search pointed them to an answer to a question they had.  How would you feel if you had to go through the entire 100% directionless thread to find the information and any subsequent replies?



Oh I absolutely agree. I meant that if something caught a mod's eye it's always a luxury when you move posts to the appropriate place. I certainly wouldn't expect it, since the thread is enormous.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 19, 2013)

Got my first baby today, well kinda. Dispatch helped dad deliver and my partner and I came and finished the job. Little stimulation, suction and some blowby O's and it was a happy baby.

Now I remember why I got into this career


----------



## EMDispatch (Jul 19, 2013)

Robb said:


> Got my first baby today, well kinda. Dispatch helped dad deliver and my partner and I came and finished the job. Little stimulation, suction and some blowby O's and it was a happy baby.
> 
> Now I remember why I got into this career



Congratulations


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 19, 2013)

EMDispatch said:


> Congratulations



Thank you. Like I said, we didn't do all of it, mom had delivered about 30 seconds before we got there. Right as I was walking through the front door the dispatcher advised us the baby was "out". Still really cool to be a part of.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 19, 2013)

It's Friday, Friday....

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0[/youtube]


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 19, 2013)

Nothing like slamming a liter of Hespan to start your day.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 19, 2013)

I got a new one for you all.

I just got called "The hospice van driver guy."

That is all...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 19, 2013)

Just found out my county protocols look like they are changing to remove backboards altogether. You have no idea how happy this makes me


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 19, 2013)

I've got a new way of responding to dispatch when they want a confirmation....."That's confirmative".


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 19, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> It's Friday, Friday....
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0[/youtube]



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Infinity (Jul 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OryxZUdCRLw[/YOUTUBE]

Pancakes?:rofl:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 19, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Just found out my county protocols look like they are changing to remove backboards altogether. You have no idea how happy this makes me



There is so much win in this bit of news!


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 19, 2013)

So today is my birthday, a full quarter century old lol (somebody hand me a towel, the water behind my ears is dripping into my collar again lol)

The best part? Last week I started a new shift, M,Tu,W,F. Well the scheduler goofed and put it in as M, Tu, W, Th, so I emailed her and she corrected it just as I realized I corrected it so now I'm working my birthday lol. Oops, and now my CCT shift doesn't have a CCT nurse today so it's non emergent BLS IFT all day. Oh well welcome to EMS  

Still beats my previous birthdays spent in a couple of particular desert countries wearing 60lbs of crap on my back lol


----------



## Wheel (Jul 19, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I got a new one for you all.
> 
> I just got called "The hospice van driver guy."
> 
> That is all...



Sometimes the truth hurts.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 19, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Sometimes the truth hurts.



Ouch


----------



## EMDispatch (Jul 19, 2013)

Vehicle off the bay bridge... Everyone's ok, and traffic will be held up for a few more hours. unfortunately it means we'll get to deal with vacation traffic all night.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 19, 2013)

EMDispatch said:


> Vehicle off the bay bridge... Everyone's ok, and traffic will be held up for a few more hours. unfortunately it means we'll get to deal with vacation traffic all night.



I just saw that on the news. I always pucker a little when I drive over the bridge.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jul 19, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I just saw that on the news. I always pucker a little when I drive over the bridge.



My preferred ritual is checking for my window punch/seatbelt cutter.... not that it would do any good if you fell off 80% of that bridge.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 19, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Ouch



By that I mean that it is, occasionally, all we have to do. No slight at you sir.


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 19, 2013)

EMDispatch said:


> Vehicle off the bay bridge... Everyone's ok, and traffic will be held up for a few more hours. unfortunately it means we'll get to deal with vacation traffic all night.


I live near San Francisco, and I thought you were talking about the Bay Bridge out here.  I did a double-take, then saw you are in Maryland.:rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 19, 2013)

Wheel said:


> By that I mean that it is, occasionally, all we have to do. No slight at you sir.



Not gonna lie. Those are probably my least favorite calls. Last one passed while we were putting the box back together in the driveway. Not a fun call.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 20, 2013)

It was so hot today I saw a chicken lay an omelet.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 20, 2013)

Robb said:


> Not gonna lie. Those are probably my least favorite calls. Last one passed while we were putting the box back together in the driveway. Not a fun call.



I actually don't mind these types of calls.  I think it's because death is expected, and family are more than likely well on their way to acceptance.  The only thing that's left to give to these patients is kindness, and for some reason it's rather fulfilling to be able to give them that.

I guess I'm just a big 'ol softie


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 20, 2013)

So Sweet!  Real Tear-Jerker!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 20, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I actually don't mind these types of calls.  I think it's because death is expected, and family are more than likely well on their way to acceptance.  The only thing that's left to give to these patients is kindness, and for some reason it's rather fulfilling to be able to give them that.
> 
> I guess I'm just a big 'ol softie



I agree 100% I just seem to get the patients who make me nervous about coding en route. Not a situation I really want to deal with.


----------



## nemedic (Jul 20, 2013)

Robb said:


> I agree 100% I just seem to get the patients who make me nervous about coding en route. Not a situation I really want to deal with.



I can see where you are coming from, but I personally disagree. The hospice runs tend to be pretty easy professionally to deal with. Then again, I've never seen an incoming hospice patient that didn't have a valid DNR.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 20, 2013)

nemedic said:


> I can see where you are coming from, but I personally disagree. The hospice runs tend to be pretty easy professionally to deal with. Then again, I've never seen an incoming hospice patient that didn't have a valid DNR.



Yeah, but when they die in the back of your ambulance, it causes problems.  It'd be a shame to tie up an ALS 911 unit like that. that crew, depending on state, is likely going to have to pull over, stop, and wait on the coroner.  

Anyways, I still don't mind them, but having to deal with SNF staff that are pissed because they don't want a "dying" back always lessens my faith in humanity.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 20, 2013)

Irony: A DUI checkpoint on Liberty Street.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 21, 2013)

Who would have thought that going to bed at 9pm would make someone a morning person?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 21, 2013)

Ugh one supervisor on vacation and one sick (out of three) makes TJ a very grumpy person. 24 today, twelve off, then sixty on. 


 2


----------



## Rettsani (Jul 21, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Who would have thought that going to bed at 9pm would make someone a morning person?



Me.... I have really really stupid shift start times, since I got my new EMT Job on May 1st. My exchange shift times make me crazy. 

Start Times: 6:15 AM, 6:30 AM, 7:00 AM, 7:30 AM, 8:00 AM, 9:00 AM, 10:00 AM 1:00 PM, 7:00 PM


----------



## Wheel (Jul 21, 2013)

Rettsani said:


> Me.... I have really really stupid shift start times, since I got my new EMT Job on May 1st. My exchange shift times make me crazy.
> 
> Start Times: 6:15 AM, 6:30 AM, 7:00 AM, 7:30 AM, 8:00 AM, 9:00 AM, 10:00 AM 1:00 PM, 7:00 PM



That's awful. I would go crazy.


----------



## Rettsani (Jul 21, 2013)

Wheel said:


> That's awful. I would go crazy.



I'm already crazy because of that. 
We have to work 5 - 6 Days per a week, the shortest shift has 7 hours, the longest shift 12 hours. Some weeks we work more than 70 hours and we have really rare time to rest because of too much runs. Some days we have 4 - 6 runs and then there are days with 11 and more runs per Ambulance. We see our station only in the morning and the evening and meet our colleagues only at the entrance of the hospital emergency room. -_-


----------



## Wheel (Jul 21, 2013)

Rettsani said:


> I'm already crazy because of that.
> We have to work 5 - 6 Days per a week, the shortest shift has 7 hours, the longest shift 12 hours. Some weeks we work more than 70 hours and we have really rare time to rest because of too much runs. Some days we have 4 - 6 runs and then there are days with 11 and more runs per Ambulance. We see our station only in the morning and the evening and meet our colleagues only at the entrance of the hospital emergency room. -_-



That sounds like a recipe for burnout. Is every person's schedule that bad?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 21, 2013)

Sounds like a typical busy IFT service in the states.


----------



## Rettsani (Jul 21, 2013)

Wheel said:


> That sounds like a recipe for burnout. Is every person's schedule that bad?



Yeah, unfortunately.
But we're doing our best to handle it well. 
I have never dreamed of this hard type of vocational reintegration, after my long time off because my accident. 





DEmedic said:


> Sounds like a typical busy IFT service in the states.



you're right. I work for a relief organisation. We have 8 small BLS Ambulances, some ALS Ambulances at 3 Fire- and Rescue stations in our City, and 2 ALS Ambulances for special requirements and Emergency Physician Vehicles.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 21, 2013)

Brown recluse spider bite = septic shock, DKA, A fib, and AKI. 

Crazy how one bug bite can put you in the ICU and almost kill you.


----------



## Rettsani (Jul 21, 2013)

Chase....You're scaring me


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 21, 2013)

Chase said:


> Brown recluse spider bite = septic shock, DKA, A fib, and AKI.
> 
> Crazy how one bug bite can put you in the ICU and almost kill you.





Rettsani said:


> Chase....You're scaring me



Chase, please stop biting your patients.

:rofl:


----------



## Hunter (Jul 21, 2013)

First code ever worked in the field... o.o middle aged pt student make it... had no idea what to say to the family afterwards. Thankfully my partner took care of that.


----------



## Anu (Jul 21, 2013)

I just wanted to stay how amazed I am at how time just flies.  I joined this forum five years ago already.  It seems those years couldn't have gone by any faster than they have.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 21, 2013)

I finally purchased a neck pillow, needless to say I've been missing out. Zzzzzz


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 21, 2013)

At the Colorado river for a 5 day vacation. Good to get away


----------



## Achilles (Jul 22, 2013)

Gimme a liter of Cola?


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 22, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Can I get a liter of Cola?



Meow that is a movie I want to watch.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 22, 2013)

I wasn't expecting Zimmerman to be beaten up like this...


----------



## Achilles (Jul 22, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> At the Colorado river for a 5 day vacation. Good to get away



It's lasts nice to have a break from work. 
I'm going in August 
Now, turn your phone off and get off this site. 
h34r:


----------



## Clare (Jul 22, 2013)

It's litre


----------



## Wheel (Jul 22, 2013)

I think I'm going to get a job in a second or third world country like Canada or Australia.


----------



## Clare (Jul 22, 2013)

Wheel said:


> I think I'm going to get a job in a second or third world country like Canada or Australia.



Come to New Zealand; we are country of first world


----------



## WBExpatMedic (Jul 22, 2013)

Had a highly unusual shift only 2 call, both the same woman and transported her both time.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 22, 2013)

WBExpatMedic said:


> Had a highly unusual shift only 2 call, both the same woman and transported her both time.



That deserves some elaboration.  On a side note, I transported the same women, twice in one day, for the same problem, to triage each time.  She was not happy that I showed up both times, or that we put her in triage.  Her ankle pain x 1 year was not really urgent material.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 22, 2013)

Doing a first aid standby for a kids hockey camp...the question is how much money can I ask for five hours a day for one week?


----------



## Jambi (Jul 22, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Doing a first aid standby for a kids hockey camp...the question is how much money can I ask for five hours a day for one week?



do you care more about the charity or the money? 

$100/day in cash isn't bad.  I assume the people putting the camp on is getting money from the kids parent's to attend?

a $1000 in cash for the week would be awesome.

the going rate for a BLS crew runs about $1500/day, and an ALS crew $2500/day.

I don't know, and I assume you're doing a "favor"


----------



## Tigger (Jul 22, 2013)

Jambi said:


> do you care more about the charity or the money?
> 
> $100/day in cash isn't bad.  I assume the people putting the camp on is getting money from the kids parent's to attend?
> 
> ...



I am doing someone a favor however I'm not doing it for charity either. The program is sponsored by a division 1 NCAA hockey program so it's not like its a program hurting for cash. 

Rates here in Colorado are a little lower sadly. We pay 75 bucks an hour for an ALS ambulance to stand by for our actual games. An athletic trainer working 25-27 hours is only looking at 500 bucks or so total for this kinda event.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm really ready to start back to school. Hopefully I'll hear soon.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 22, 2013)

Wheel said:


> I'm really ready to start back to school. Hopefully I'll hear soon.



Back for the bachelors?


----------



## Wheel (Jul 22, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Back for the bachelors?



Hopefully


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 22, 2013)

Just about to start medic school and my apartment jacks our rent up...  Time to work the budget!!!!  Thought I had this figured out!!! :angry:<_<


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 22, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Hopefully



Guaranteed you can do it! Real world experience is really valuable in the classroom -- I wish I had worked full time for a year before going. How much of your bachelors do you have done?


----------



## Wheel (Jul 22, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Guaranteed you can do it! Real world experience is really valuable in the classroom -- I wish I had worked full time for a year before going. How much of your bachelors do you have done?



I should have about two years yet. I'm confident I can do it. It's just finding the right online program for my goals. I wish I could do it in the classroom, but there are very few places that do anything other than a rotating shift, and I have to pay the bills.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 22, 2013)

Wheel said:


> I should have about two years yet. I'm confident I can do it. It's just finding the right online program for my goals. I wish I could do it in the classroom, but there are very few places that do anything other than a rotating shift, and I have to pay the bills.



I'm doing my last class for this program:  http://www.amu.apus.edu/academic/pr...-of-arts-in-emergency-and-disaster-management


----------



## EMDispatch (Jul 22, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I'm doing my last class for this program:  http://www.amu.apus.edu/academic/pr...-of-arts-in-emergency-and-disaster-management



How do you like it? I've looked into their master's program before, but never known anyone who's taken their courses.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 22, 2013)

EMDispatch said:


> How do you like it? I've looked into their master's program before, but never known anyone who's taken their courses.



I really liked it.  I've been to all types of colleges, online and otherwise, and this was a good experience.  I know 5 other people that have taken their classes, one of which took and finished their master program, and it's no joke.  Even the bachelor courses were a bunch of work from a time-involved standpoint, but they were good.  If you have any specific questions I'd be happy to answer them.

This is the masters program that I decided on:  http://www.nova.edu/chcs/healthsciences/mhs/highered_curriculum.html


----------



## EMDispatch (Jul 22, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I really liked it.  I've been to all types of colleges, online and otherwise, and this was a good experience.  I know 5 other people that have taken their classes, one of which took and finished their master program, and it's no joke.  Even the bachelor courses were a bunch of work from a time-involved standpoint, but they were good.  If you have any specific questions I'd be happy to answer them.
> 
> This is the masters program that I decided on:  http://www.nova.edu/chcs/healthsciences/mhs/highered_curriculum.html



good stuff!

I've been trying to get back into grad school since my first attempt was not fully successful (never finished my thesis), and try in a career a little more in my wheelhouse.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 22, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I really liked it.  I've been to all types of colleges, online and otherwise, and this was a good experience.  I know 5 other people that have taken their classes, one of which took and finished their master program, and it's no joke.  Even the bachelor courses were a bunch of work from a time-involved standpoint, but they were good.  If you have any specific questions I'd be happy to answer them.
> 
> This is the masters program that I decided on:  http://www.nova.edu/chcs/healthsciences/mhs/highered_curriculum.html



What kind of courses are there to take?
How long did it take you to finish?
What are your eventual career goals?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 22, 2013)

Some times I wonder about my employer... Just got called to work an OT shift.  Had to decline since I don't think the state will allow me to work with myself.  :blink:  Guess I don't have a partner tomorrow... :glare:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 23, 2013)

400 miles of driving...16 miles of hiking...2500' of elevation gain up to 9000ish feet...50 pound packs...3 days, 2 nights...one hell of a weekend with no cell reception, I needed that. No pages from work, no nagging girl, no roommate drama, hell I even caught some fish! 



First night's camp spot:







Second night's camp spot:


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> 400 miles of driving...16 miles of hiking...2500' of elevation gain up to 9000ish feet...50 pound packs...3 days, 2 nights...one hell of a weekend with no cell reception, I needed that. No pages from work, no nagging girl, no roommate drama, hell I even caught some fish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need a vacation from work and this spot looks amazing! Where'd you go Robb?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 23, 2013)

Ohhhhhh Purdy!


----------



## Wheel (Jul 23, 2013)

Very nice Rob. That makes me want to go into the woods for a few days myself.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 23, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I need a vacation from work and this spot looks amazing! Where'd you go Robb?



We were at Lake Cottonwood the first night then Lake Patterson right below Warren Peak the second night. It's in the South Warner Wilderness in Northern California. I've done a ton of backpacking in Desolation Wilderness so we decided to switch it up and go somewhere new. Definitely beautiful country, not as much wildlife as I thought there would be but we only ran into a handful of people which is nice compared to a lot of the weekend spots in Desolation.

Us being the troopers (or maybe alcoholics...) that we are packed in a rack of beer and, if you can believe it, someone stole it the first night!!!

Luckily we had a bottle of vodka... You know just in case something happened to the beer...


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for the invite, Rob... :glare:




 2


----------



## Clare (Jul 23, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Thanks for the invite, Rob... :glare:



Your wife wouldn't have let you go 

Assuming of course you have one, haven't been here in a few months so I could be confusing you with somebody else.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 23, 2013)

Blimy!!!  We have us a wild Clare spotting!!!!

*imagine Steve Irwin's voice*


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 23, 2013)

Clare said:


> Your wife wouldn't have let you go
> 
> Assuming of course you have one, haven't been here in a few months so I could be confusing you with somebody else.



Haha no, you're spot on  But she would've begged to go too  Haha


 2


----------



## Clare (Jul 23, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Haha no, you're spot on  But she would've begged to go too  Haha



By your own admission you are old (25) and married, so, hmm, I am going to forever picture you as one of those crabby old men who stopped getting sex and grew tired of their wife several decades ago but cannot bail so are just miserable.

So by default I am going to extrapolate that to meaning you greatly wish to be smothered with a pillow each morning or just not wake up cos your old people diseases finally take care of you and hopefully that will deter all those here who are thinking of getting married.



FireWA1 said:


> Blimy!!!  We have us a wild Clare spotting!!!!
> 
> *imagine Steve Irwin's voice*



I never did like Steve Irwin, he was far too "over the top" and I know he most likely just acting but it wasn't my think ... I mean its unfortunate he died and all.

And um, excuse me sir, you mean "rare" not "wild"!


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 23, 2013)

Clare said:


> By your own admission you are old (25) and married, so, hmm, I am going to forever picture you as one of those crabby old men who stopped getting sex and grew tired of their wife several decades ago but cannot bail so are just miserable.



You must be psychic :lol: Or, dare I say... Clare-voyant :unsure: Hahaha

Edit: I seem to remember you being the same age as I... Taking into account some of your past posts, and similar age, my new mental image of your appearance is: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 2


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 23, 2013)

Clare said:


> And um, excuse me sir, you mean "rare" not "wild"!



Please forgive me.


----------



## Clare (Jul 23, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> You must be psychic :lol: Or, dare I say... Clare-voyant :unsure: Hahaha
> 
> Edit: I seem to remember you being the same age as I... Taking into account some of your past posts, and similar age, my new mental image of your appearance is:



So you are calling me old and bitter now? Why I should hit you with my walker! What exactly are you basing this off?

I am curious since you are in fact quite young, how long have you are Mrs Poetic been married? And I am guessing its not more than maybe a year or two so how long have you known her?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 23, 2013)

Clare said:


> So you are calling me crabby now?
> 
> I am curious since you are in fact quite young, how long have you are Mrs Poetic been married? And I am guessing its not more than maybe a year or two so how long have you known her?



So are you _judging me_ now? I don't recall calling you crabby, but if the shoe fits  

To answer your question, I've known her for four years, married for one. Is that okay?
 2


----------



## Clare (Jul 23, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> So are you _judging me_ now? I don't recall calling you crabby, but if the shoe fits
> 
> To answer your question, I've known her for four years, married for one. Is that okay?



I think its wonderful you found somebody at such a young age, how cute 

And sure, I am a crazy old lady, all I need now are some cats!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 23, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Thanks for the invite, Rob... :glare:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's with all the invites for those adventures you been on down there 

If you ever make it up this way ill show you and your wife some beautiful country, provided you're ready to do some hiking. Well that's not true you don't have to hike to see the sights around here but when you do they get even better.


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> We were at Lake Cottonwood the first night then Lake Patterson right below Warren Peak the second night. It's in the South Warner Wilderness in Northern California. I've done a ton of backpacking in Desolation Wilderness so we decided to switch it up and go somewhere new. Definitely beautiful country, not as much wildlife as I thought there would be but we only ran into a handful of people which is nice compared to a lot of the weekend spots in Desolation.
> 
> Us being the troopers (or maybe alcoholics...) that we are packed in a rack of beer and, if you can believe it, someone stole it the first night!!!
> 
> Luckily we had a bottle of vodka... You know just in case something happened to the beer...



You should go up to silver lake, from there you can go up a trail and hike to a ton of different lakes it eventually ties in with the pacific crest trail, theres also a place you go off the trail and hike down to a lake called lost lake where the fishing is great because not a lot of people go down there because of the hike but it's worth it. If you stay on the PCT it goes to 3 lakes,where if you start from there the hike is easier. This is in plumas county, you will see some of the most beautiful area you have ever seen. When ever anyone has a vacation just look it up on a map and you can plan your trip from that.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 23, 2013)

Wheel said:


> What kind of courses are there to take?
> How long did it take you to finish?
> What are your eventual career goals?



If reference to the Master's at Nova or the bachelors at AMU?


----------



## Jambi (Jul 23, 2013)

Wheel said:
			
		

> What kind of courses are there to take?


The best answer for this is to follow the following links. All the required and elective courses can be found there.

Bachelors EDMG

Masters MHSc



			
				Wheel said:
			
		

> How long did it take you to finish?



It's taken be right about 2 years to finish the bachelors because I took a semester pauses to finish medic school because my time got sucked up by clinicals and field time and I didn't want to kill myself.  I went to a community college prior to this so I only really had my upper division to finish off with the exception of the couple institutional general ed classes like literature.  AMU was good with transferred credits and went out of their way to get it all done.  They even offer credit for NREMT EMT and Paramedic certification...I think off up to 20 lower division elective units for the cert.  I had 40 more units that I could transfer so I didn't get to use mine, but it's there.



			
				Wheel said:
			
		

> What are your eventual career goals?



Well, I have a couple of things that I would be happy doing.  local/state emergency management ( I like mitigation and preparedness phases ), but my long-term love is teaching, something that I've done for the past 10 years.  As part of my courses, I took a minor/undergrad cert in instructional design and delivery to augment my degree because of it.

It may not sound be obvious, but I think each plays well with each other and stand to be complimentary because proper implementation of EMS/public response requires those resources be coordinated and educated in the mitigation and preparedness phases of the disaster cycle.  I could go on here.

I chose the masters that I did because it further reinforces my teaching ability, while also allowing me to branch out and research (for implementation) the community paramedic concept and its feasibility/relevance to my area.

In my messed up mind, all of this is complimentary, and stands to work together no matter what direction I am able to work towards as opportunities present themselves.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 23, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> You should go up to silver lake, from there you can go up a trail and hike to a ton of different lakes it eventually ties in with the pacific crest trail, theres also a place you go off the trail and hike down to a lake called lost lake where the fishing is great because not a lot of people go down there because of the hike but it's worth it. If you stay on the PCT it goes to 3 lakes,where if you start from there the hike is easier. This is in plumas county, you will see some of the most beautiful area you have ever seen. When ever anyone has a vacation just look it up on a map and you can plan your trip from that.



That's good to know thank you!

We entered from the Pepperdine side, seems like everyone else we ran into came up from the other side. 

Everyone ranted about the fishing in Patterson but I wasn't super impressed. Real small little buggers although I think if we had float tubes to get out to the middle we would have had better luck with some bigger ones.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 23, 2013)

Well my four day is off to a great start, found out I am being removed from our 911 division and transferred an hour away to an unfamiliar city. 

No reason given besides "it fits the needs of the company." and "we've hired someone with more experience than you." 

So much sense.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 23, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Well my four day is off to a great start, found out I am being removed from our 911 division and transferred an hour away to an unfamiliar city.
> 
> No reason given besides "it fits the needs of the company." and "we've hired someone with more experience than you."
> 
> So much sense.



Recipe for disgruntledness. That sucks man.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 23, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Well my four day is off to a great start, found out I am being removed from our 911 division and transferred an hour away to an unfamiliar city.
> 
> No reason given besides "it fits the needs of the company." and "we've hired someone with more experience than you."
> 
> So much sense.



Well that sucks!


----------



## Wheel (Jul 23, 2013)

Jambi said:


> The best answer for this is to follow the following links. All the required and elective courses can be found there.
> 
> Bachelors EDMG
> 
> ...



Thanks. I'm now looking at this as a possible bachelors degree for me. I have a lot of pre reqs too, so it shouldn't take too long for me to finish it. If my current plan doesn't work out it may be perfect, and we have similar goals. My favorite days of work are when we have students.

I did read that AMU is a for profit university. Did you think it challenged you? Did it teach you what you need to know to work in EM? Did you get any extra certifications along with it?

I'm just wondering of this school will help me meet my goals. If so, it looks great, but if it won't help me round myself out and help me get a job I may look elsewhere. Thanks for taking the time to reply. This may be a great topic for a thread of its own in the future though.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 23, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Well my four day is off to a great start, found out I am being removed from our 911 division and transferred an hour away to an unfamiliar city.
> 
> No reason given besides "it fits the needs of the company." and "we've hired someone with more experience than you."
> 
> So much sense.



That's rough. It seems like you've had some rough patches out there so far. I hope everyone straightens itself out for you soon.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 23, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Thanks. I'm now looking at this as a possible bachelors degree for me. I have a lot of pre reqs too, so it shouldn't take too long for me to finish it. If my current plan doesn't work out it may be perfect, and we have similar goals. My favorite days of work are when we have students.
> 
> I did read that AMU is a for profit university. Did you think it challenged you? Did it teach you what you need to know to work in EM? Did you get any extra certifications along with it?
> 
> I'm just wondering of this school will help me meet my goals. If so, it looks great, but if it won't help me round myself out and help me get a job I may look elsewhere. Thanks for taking the time to reply. This may be a great topic for a thread of its own in the future though.



AMU/APU is for profit, but it's cheaper than my state schools and it is nothing like those degree mills like phoenix and kaplan.  The school was challenging, but it nothing was really "hard" for me, it was just a matter of time spent.  I tend to do well is school though because I've got my learning and study habits pinned down.  I'm a bad example though. I have a couple friends that had it tough and thought the classes were very challenging.  I would but aside any worries about it being for profit. I've been do different school and in different settings and it was the most work I've ever had to do, including medic school.

Most of what you do will involve writing and so will a majority of the tests because you can't really cheat an essay response...they will and do boot students for cheating.

Did it prepare for working in EM?  Well there is huge linkedin group for the program, and there are many grads currently working in the field, and they think they were well prepared.  The thing is though, that there are currently no standards for working in EM, and no formal certification or education process. that is changing with the IAEM though and the program qualifies students to sit for their exams. Historically, people working in EM spots are there imply because they worked for fire or law enforcement, retired, and need something to do.  Call it qualified by association.  This is a regularly discussed topic on the MOD linkedin group affiliated with the school.

One last thing about the program is that is really prepares students to function well only three phases of the disaster cycle: Mitigation, Preparedness, and Recovery.  The response phase is really left to local and other agencies and outside of FEMA and in house classes, someone really has to be a part of it to be able to do it.  The other three are well represented through theory, and much of the functions of each can be well learned to a basic level through assignments like mitigation plans, hazard assessments, recovery strategies, etc.

As for certs, I am in the process of getting my AEM cert. The CEM cert comes after I get published (contribute to the field) and get a job in the field.

I'm really hoping the be able to leverage my master's program with research of the community paramedic concept while also finding ways to better prepare EMS is the different phases of EM if feasible or desirable.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 23, 2013)

Wheel said:


> That's rough. It seems like you've had some rough patches out there so far. I hope everyone straightens itself out for you soon.



Indeed it has not been easy. I took a job with a company with a less than stellar reputation because they hold a small 911 contract near me. Station based on 24 shifts, I figured that the working conditions would outweigh any managerial concerns, and so far they have. And then they just call and tell me I have a week to go from a rotating schedule with a 15 minute commute to 12 hour shifts that are 65 miles away. Honestly when they told me that I didn't even know what to say I was so shocked. I have heard nothing (good or bad) regarding my performance in the seven weeks I've been there. 

The idea that experience measured in years equates to competency is such an absurd concept. It makes no sense to remove someone from their position that does a good job just because some else has spent more time on an ambulance. None of the new hires have ever worked in the district we are contracted to, so I am unsure how they decided that this person can do a better job. 

I'm going to try and give one last tactful attempt at a reprieve but after that I just don't know.


----------



## CritterNurse (Jul 23, 2013)

Clare said:


> By your own admission you are old (25)



25 is old? Yikes! What does that make me? I'm 33 and single.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 23, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> 25 is old? Yikes! What does that make me? I'm 33 and single.



So was it really back breaking work building the pyramids? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jambi (Jul 23, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> So was it really back breaking work building the pyramids? :rofl: :rofl:



Dang, I wish I was 25 again, but I don't miss the little bit of wisdom I managed to pull tooth-and-nail from what life I managed not to die from so far.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 23, 2013)

A little ink to end the weekend? Don't mind if I do!

Left sleeve is almost done, probably just 3-4 more hours. Now I gotta come up with some ideas for the right arm...


----------



## CritterNurse (Jul 23, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> So was it really back breaking work building the pyramids? :rofl: :rofl:



Well, the pyramids were before my time, but I can tell you from experience that drawing a crossbow over and over can lead to sore arms.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> A little ink to end the weekend? Don't mind if I do!
> 
> Left sleeve is almost done, probably just 3-4 more hours. Now I gotta come up with some ideas for the right arm...



So are you completely unbalanced right now? I'm picturing Matthias the arm wrestler, but with tattoos instead of muscle


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm 28 and single... 

EMTLifeMatch?


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 23, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I'm 28 and single...
> 
> EMTLifeMatch?



One stop internet shopping...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 23, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> So are you completely unbalanced right now? I'm picturing Matthias the arm wrestler, but with tattoos instead of muscle



Hahaha well I have a sleeve on my right leg distal to the knee (spoken like a true healthcare professional :lol: ) as well as my right shoulder blade so it kinda balances out I guess lol


----------



## Clare (Jul 24, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I'm 28 and single...
> 
> EMTLifeMatch?



Hmm, I like long walks on the beach, going to the movies and reading .... amongst other things


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 24, 2013)

Robb said:


> A little ink to end the weekend? Don't mind if I do!
> 
> Left sleeve is almost done, probably just 3-4 more hours. Now I gotta come up with some ideas for the right arm...



I'm jealous. I want more ink in the worst way lol. Too bad my ink fund went away cause I lost a lot of money when I was out of work due to gallbladder 


 2


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 24, 2013)

Dear Baby Momma's Boyfriend:

Don't lay the baby down in a manner that prevents them from moving their neck.
Definitely don't do that and then prop a baby bottle in their mouth so that they can feed as needed. 

When the baby goes limp after chocking and you trying to burp them, DEFINITELY don't walk across your apartment complex to return the baby to the baby momma. 

Just call 911 right then...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 24, 2013)

And now I'm injured


----------



## Jambi (Jul 24, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> And now I'm injured



I assume your legs don't like to be that far apart, or was there a hydraulic issue? :rofl:

Seriously, I hope you're okay.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 24, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> And now I'm injured



Ouch. After you recover though, at least you'll still have that awesome picture of the moment of terror! Small silver lining to the dark cloud I guess.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm working a reverse 24 (1800-1800) so I can be off tonight before my flight tomorrow for interviews. I must say it is awesome. Six more hours.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 24, 2013)

Good luck on your interview.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 24, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Good luck on your interview.



Thanks. I have two in the next two days, and then I fly home.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 24, 2013)

Always during lunch, always...


----------



## Hunter (Jul 24, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Always during lunch, always...



I just pulled my food out of the microwave and had tones go off.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 24, 2013)

That is the "hot food curse". Never fails. Especially if you're having a slow morning and you decide to go out for lunch with your partner. You'll place your order, get your drinks and the waitress is bringing your food out ... You can see salvation in the form of a bacon cheeseburger approaching your table. BAM! The tones go off


----------



## Hunter (Jul 24, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> That is the "hot food curse". Never fails. Especially if you're having a slow morning and you decide to go out for lunch with your partner. You'll place your order, get your drinks and the waitress is bringing your food out ... You can see salvation in the form of a bacon cheeseburger approaching your table. BAM! The tones go off



Stahp, scary stories =[


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 24, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> That is the "hot food curse". Never fails. Especially if you're having a slow morning and you decide to go out for lunch with your partner. You'll place your order, get your drinks and the waitress is bringing your food out ... You can see salvation in the form of a bacon cheeseburger approaching your table. BAM! The tones go off



We managed to buy our food, sit down and eat it in the restaurant while posted as the central unit today if you can believe that. 

Our new hire brought some white fluffy things with him I think.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 24, 2013)

90 hours into second clinicals and I got a legit run.

15 y/o slipped and her foot went under the lawn mower. Degloved her 2nd toe.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 24, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> 90 hours into second clinicals and I got a legit run.
> 
> 15 y/o slipped and her foot went under the lawn mower. Degloved her 2nd toe.



Only the toe?

She's a lucky little tyke.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 24, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> 90 hours into second clinicals and I got a legit run.
> 
> 15 y/o slipped and her foot went under the lawn mower. Degloved her 2nd toe.



I assume full spinal precautions were taken?  :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Jul 24, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I assume full spinal precautions were taken?  :rofl:



And high flow o2


 2


----------



## Hunter (Jul 24, 2013)

Anjel said:


> And high flow o2
> 
> 
> 2



Full trauma alert, 16G IVs wide open x2. And an io just in case.

Oh also, what's her bgl?


----------



## Jambi (Jul 24, 2013)

Just had an EMT, that has been to medic school in its entirety but failed finals, asked me how NTG could possibly be titrated...and he was serious.  This is the same guy that wanted to argue that there was no point in knowing that an adult epi-autoinjector serves up 0.3mg and a pedi one, 0.15mg, because no one would stop and bother to check it in real life...I think I know why he failed medic school.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 24, 2013)

Really contemplating trying to go back to seasonal work and just working as a medic PRN. I'd like to go FT ALS ski patrol in the winter then either back to open water guarding or potentially wildland fire... I'm thinking if I went that route I'd have to busy my *** to get on a hotshot crew though, pretty sure I'd get bored on a wildland engine.

Hmmmm.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 24, 2013)

Robb said:


> Really contemplating trying to go back to seasonal work and just working as a medic PRN. I'd like to go FT ALS ski patrol in the winter then either back to open water guarding or potentially wildland fire... I'm thinking if I went that route I'd have to busy my *** to get on a hotshot crew though, pretty sure I'd get bored on a wildland engine.
> 
> Hmmmm.



I would get bored on any type of job that only does wildland. You can only cut so much line and fall soo many trees before you lose your mind.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 24, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I would get bored on any type of job that only does wildland. You can only cut so much line and fall soo many trees before you lose your mind.



Unfortunately unless you have a way for me to get my fire 1 in two months I'm stuck. 

I don't understand requiring a cert then sending everyone back through that academy anyways but oh well. 

At least wildland guys actually get to see helitack or smoke jumping would be cool for a while too until I get old and have to ride a desk.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 24, 2013)

Robb said:


> Only the toe?
> 
> She's a lucky little tyke.



She's losing the toe. I still call that lucky.







Jambi said:


> I assume full spinal precautions were taken?  :rofl:




thankfully no 






Anjel said:


> And high flow o2
> 
> 
> 2




yes, I didn't do that. The medic did. I wouldnt have put her on any.






Hunter said:


> Full trauma alert, 16G IVs wide open x2. And an io just in case.
> 
> Oh also, what's her bgl?


I was nice this time. 18 with TKO Ringers. Nice smooth code 1 ride to the hospital. 

I also sharped the cath before the medic could check it, but yes we normally do check a bgl off the caths on every patient :banghead:


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 24, 2013)

Robb said:


> Really contemplating trying to go back to seasonal work and just working as a medic PRN. I'd like to go FT ALS ski patrol in the winter then either back to open water guarding or potentially wildland fire... I'm thinking if I went that route I'd have to busy my *** to get on a hotshot crew though, pretty sure I'd get bored on a wildland engine.
> 
> Hmmmm.



Wildland firefighting can be really fun especially when you got a good cooking fire! So are you trying to advance your career into fire or just trying something new. Ski patrol would be fun ( if I knew how to ski) I hear you see a lot of orthopedic injuries so that would be interesting!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 24, 2013)

Ugh this shift cannot go buy any slower. And the downside? It's been busy as hell. I'm just mentally exhausted. 50 hours down. Ten to go 


 2


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 24, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> Wildland firefighting can be really fun especially when you got a good cooking fire! So are you trying to advance your career into fire or just trying something new. Ski patrol would be fun ( if I knew how to ski) I hear you see a lot of orthopedic injuries so that would be interesting!



Something new. Never was really all that interested in structure firefighting but I'd take a job as a firemedic if I got an offer. I've always loved the outdoors and loved working in them. Getting paid to camp, hike and break some :censored::censored::censored::censored: sounds like fun. 

Patrol wouldn't be new, the ALS part would be but I worked a pro patroller before I started working in EMS. 

I think what I'm honestly looking for is a way out but I can't find one. The potential opportunity for a TEMS spot in a year or two doesn't help my cause either though. Also leaving full time EMS wouldn't help my quest to be a flight medic either.


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 24, 2013)

Robb said:


> Something new. Never was really all that interested in structure firefighting but I'd take a job as a firemedic if I got an offer. I've always loved the outdoors and loved working in them. Getting paid to camp, hike and break some :censored::censored::censored::censored: sounds like fun.
> 
> Patrol wouldn't be new, the ALS part would be but I worked a pro patroller before I started working in EMS.
> 
> I think what I'm honestly looking for is a way out but I can't find one. The potential opportunity for a TEMS spot in a year or two doesn't help my cause either though. Also leaving full time EMS wouldn't help my quest to be a flight medic either.



A way out of where you work. That's why a lot of medics go to fire or something else because there is usually not much room to advance just working on a ambulance no matter how much you love your job, you just want to be able to try different things and advance your training, Which makes since.


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 24, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh this shift cannot go buy any slower. And the downside? It's been busy as hell. I'm just mentally exhausted. 50 hours down. Ten to go
> 
> 
> 2



Sounds like a tough shift. Hang in there your almost done!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 24, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> A way out of where you work. That's why a lot of medics go to fire or something else because there is usually not much room to advance just working on a ambulance no matter how much you love your job, you just want to be able to try different things and advance your training, Which makes since.



The problem is there are some real perks to my agency. It's an awesome system, especially for a new medic but in the end it's still a private. They just had that fact behind the Public Utility Model. Lots of ups and downs.


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 24, 2013)

Robb said:


> The problem is there are some real perks to my agency. It's an awesome system, especially for a new medic but in the end it's still a private. They just had that fact behind the Public Utility Model. Lots of ups and downs.



Oh ya, you do work for a great company, great system, good experience. But not much potential to move up, except for supervisor and community paramedics that they are trying out, one thing that sucks is the 6 months of working something else before getting put on ambulance, you were pretty lucky get hired straight on as a EMT-I. Best of luck to you with what you decide to do, I am in the same situation deciding where to start out with my AEMT, your company is defiantly on my mind plus some of my family have worked there. But any ways good luck.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 24, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> Oh ya, you do work for a great company, great system, good experience. But not much potential to move up, except for supervisor and community paramedics that they are trying out, one thing that sucks is the 6 months of working something else before getting put on ambulance, you were pretty lucky get hired straight on as a EMT-I. Best of luck to you with what you decide to do, I am in the same situation deciding where to start out with my AEMT, your company is defiantly on my mind plus some of my family have worked there. But any ways good luck.



I guess it's not much of a secret where I work anymore ha. 

How long ago did your family members work here??

They've hired plenty of I/A's without experience straight into the field, we're hurting with all the FD hiring lately.


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 24, 2013)

Robb said:


> I guess it's not much of a secret where I work anymore ha.
> 
> How long ago did your family members work here??
> 
> They've hired plenty of I/A's without experience straight into the field, we're hurting with all the FD hiring lately.



My father worked there for about 12 years, he was a supervisor with them for 10 of them, he quit about 4 years ago and worked for a smaller company where  unfortunately he injured his back and cant do it any more after 30 years of service. well maybe I should get a application going for AEMT, I dont want to work 6 months of pre diem  jobs like special events or wheel chair transport, I really want to get on ambulance, get experience and do what I love.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 24, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> My father worked there for about 12 years, he was a supervisor with them for 10 of them, he quit about 4 years ago and worked for a smaller company where  unfortunately he injured his back and cant do it any more after 30 years of service. well maybe I should get a application going for AEMT, I dont want to work 6 months of pre diem  jobs like special events or wheel chair transport, I really want to get on ambulance, get experience and do what I love.



With you family history here I'd say you'd be a fool not to apply. Who knows you might even draw my partner as an FTO. If that happens I apologize in advance hahaha.

With that said EMS is one of those jobs where you have to pay your dues sometimes. 

Pm me if you need help with anything.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 25, 2013)

First interview today, and it was like a conversation. Probably the best interview experience I've had. Too bad I'll be commuting an hour from where we'll live when we move if I get that job. We will see how tomorrow's interview will work out. It should be much more intense and involved.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm kinda stuck now with my forced hiatus from fulltime work. I'm hoping to get a ski patrol spot for the winter but I won't find out until October. If that doesn't work out the city ambulance contractor has an academy in October as well that I think I can get into fairly easily. I'm just not sure what to do in the interim. There are four ambulance companies near me. One is the city, one is the place that just screwed me, and the other two are small privates that I have already turned down offers from as I thought I had a steady job. Even if I try and work for either of those two I'll have to quit in October so that just doesn't seem to make sense. Guess I'm going to have to survive on part time hours eek.


----------



## exodus (Jul 25, 2013)

God, it is so freaking slow out here today.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 25, 2013)

exodus said:


> God, it is so freaking slow out here today.



Are you actually saying Hemet is slow?


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 25, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Are you actually saying Hemet is slow?



He works at the desert division


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 25, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Are you actually saying Hemet is slow?



Mentally that is.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 25, 2013)

Damn you Sansio! Export my chart!

Flash flood warnings, mud slides that close interstates, hail the size of nickels and we still haven't done much.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 25, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Mentally that is.



:rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 25, 2013)

I finally got to push one of those code blue buttons on the wall today when an RN ran into the nursing station saying that the patient that the primary team (I'm on a consult service right now, and we saw him a few days ago) were transferring to the ICU had coded. My life is complete, I can now drop out of med school.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 25, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I finally got to push one of those code blue buttons on the wall today when an RN ran into the nursing station saying that the patient that the primary team (I'm on a consult service right now, and we saw him a few days ago) were transferring to the ICU had coded. My life is complete, I can now drop out of med school.







 
=






Much better, and more fun, than having to call the operator to rattle off which tower, floor, and room you are in.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 25, 2013)

Chase said:


> Much better, and more fun, than having to call the operator to rattle off which tower, floor, and room you are in.




That's the advantage of having a set room numbering system. 

Floor, unit area (North, center, South for most floors), 2 digit room number.


----------



## exodus (Jul 26, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> He works at the desert division



Yupppp. There's like 4 or 5 people from desert on this forum...h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 26, 2013)

exodus said:


> Yupppp. There's like 4 or 5 people from desert on this forum...h34r:



h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 26, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> exodus said:
> 
> 
> > Yupppp. There's like 4 or 5 people from desert on this forum...h34r:
> ...




The Sand People are easily startled, but they will soon be back, and in greater numbers


----------



## Jambi (Jul 26, 2013)

Got a $100 gift card from work the other day, as well as an all day catered food fest...and people were complaining because the gift card is American Express.

People...sigh.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jul 26, 2013)

Had a person call into our center, demanding we call the news and inform them of an accident... It's times like that I wish I had an unrecorded line...


----------



## Wheel (Jul 26, 2013)

Interview two done. It was fairly intense. It consisted of an hour long panel interview, lift test, megapode, and protocol exam. I think it went well though, and this is definitely my top choice if I get to move to South Carolina. Overall it took about 3 and a half hours.

Now it's time to fly back home for a 24 tomorrow morning. Yippee


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 26, 2013)

Stupid overseas call centers!!!!!

Never wouldve thought a simple request to switch one item will have taken this much time and repeating what Ive said.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 26, 2013)

Well good morning! Here are two partners with a combined experience of 4 weeks for you to work with...oh and lets start your day with a vented LDT :wacko:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 26, 2013)

Robb said:


> Well good morning! Here are two partners with a combined experience of 4 weeks for you to work with...oh and lets start your day with a vented LDT :wacko:



BTDT, did they at least give you jackson juice?


----------



## Wheel (Jul 26, 2013)

Robb said:


> Well good morning! Here are two partners with a combined experience of 4 weeks for you to work with...oh and lets start your day with a vented LDT :wacko:



Think of it as an opportunity to mold the newbies into great providers (so they can make them someone else's partner and give you more newbies.)


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 26, 2013)

Robb said:


> Well good morning! Here are two partners with a combined experience of 4 weeks for you to work with...oh and lets start your day with a vented LDT :wacko:



Ya it would suck to have newbies on critical calls , but you got to think we were all there at one time!


----------



## Tigger (Jul 26, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> Ya it would suck to have newbies on critical calls , but you got to think we were all there at one time!



It doesn't suck at all, I'd rather they learn during their training than on their own.


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 26, 2013)

Tigger said:


> It doesn't suck at all, I'd rather they learn during their training than on their own.



I agree with you, I enjoy teaching people new things in this field.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 26, 2013)

Its 95 outside and raining... supposed to be 105 and humid tomorrow for my 48 hour shift. Got to love the desert


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 26, 2013)

Finally back from AT.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 26, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> BTDT, did they at least give you jackson juice?



What's BTDT and Jackson juice?


----------



## Tigger (Jul 26, 2013)

You know your company has its priorities in order when the boss is happy to report that patient refusals have been reduced. As if talking people into going to the hospital by ambulance when they have no medical complaint is good for our credibility or something.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 26, 2013)

Robb said:


> What's BTDT and Jackson juice?



Been there done that. Lol and propofol



 2


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 26, 2013)

Derr sorry I'm kinda slow today.

No he was trached and awake, we can't take propofol drips here, our ground CCPs can't either...has to be a flight crew :wacko:


----------



## Jambi (Jul 26, 2013)

Tigger said:


> It doesn't suck at all, I'd rather they learn during their training than on their own.



I love new people too, but it does suck when they're standing there dumbfounded and pulling at your pants for a pair of shears that aren't there because that's the only thing he can think to do.  I actually had to apply physical stimulus to him to break through his transcendental moment.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 26, 2013)

Tigger said:


> It doesn't suck at all, I'd rather they learn during their training than on their own.



While I agree, two brand new employees is a little over the top. I love teaching but I can't run the call, control the scene and teach both of them separate things at the same time. I mean I am God's right hand and all but that's asking a bit much


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 26, 2013)

Robb said:


> Derr sorry I'm kinda slow today.
> 
> No he was trached and awake, we can't take propofol drips here, our ground CCPs can't either...has to be a flight crew :wacko:



Lol really? I guess I'm always amazed at what I can do as a ground medic in this state on transfers. I know a lot of what we can and do run with in other states would have to have a CCRN or a flight team would have to do it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 26, 2013)

New Mexico has its quirks, like Intermediates with narcs.
We can take those patients in Oklahoma at EMSA too.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 26, 2013)

I hate our union. Total garbage.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 26, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I hate our union. Total garbage.



Do tell, you sound mad.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 26, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> New Mexico has its quirks, like Intermediates with narcs.
> We can take those patients in Oklahoma at EMSA too.


Made me happy when I was a lead intermediate on a rural 91q1 truck. 


 2


----------



## Anjel (Jul 26, 2013)

Robb said:


> Derr sorry I'm kinda slow today.
> 
> No he was trached and awake, we can't take propofol drips here, our ground CCPs can't either...has to be a flight crew :wacko:



I find it amusing that there is at least one thing we can do hear that you can't lol


 2


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 26, 2013)

From inside the Southwest plane that crashed at LaGuardia.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMhQoltYAVA[/youtube]

Funniest quotes...
"This has been the :censored: trip from hell."
"We're not at the gate..."


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 26, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> From inside the Southwest plane that crashed at LaGuardia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess they were right electronics futzing with the airplane.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 26, 2013)

Didactic finished in December. Still waiting for an internship placement......


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 26, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Didactic finished in December. Still waiting for an internship placement......



That's awful. How do you go about finding somewhere willing to take you? Unless you know someone, I can't imagine cold calls are wildly successful.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 26, 2013)

Robb said:


> Well good morning! Here are two partners with a combined experience of 4 weeks for you to work with...oh and lets start your day with a vented LDT :wacko:



I had that one night 2 months ago. Partner was on her first night after getting cleared. 3rd rider was on her last night of clearing rides. Both EMTBs and a total of 9 shifts experience. It was a long night lol. That 3rd rider is now my partner and dang good for being so new. 

I shall refrain from complaining about my new paramedic hire riding 3rd tonight. Trying to stay positive.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 26, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol really? I guess I'm always amazed at what I can do as a ground medic in this state on transfers. I know a lot of what we can and do run with in other states would have to have a CCRN or a flight team would have to do it.



Dude it's asinine... I can initiate amio, dope and pitocin drips but I cannot take them on transfers. :wacko: 

I usually do my metoprolol as a drip. 5 in 100cc/5 minutes and clinical has no issue with it, no lopressor transfer drips though. 

I can take antibiotics though! 

I was pretty frustrated yesterday. Had a super sick ACS transfer, had a boatload of SL NTG, paste, MS as well as the aspirin and heparin. Hypertensive, still complaining of pretty severe chest pressure...all I wanted to do was start a NTG drip for this poor guy but then I'd have to call for a CCP and there was none available. :-/

Got a total of 15 of morphine (5 from the ERand 10 from me) over the course of about 35 minutes and it didn't do jack. 

We do have relatively free protocols but there are definitely some things that would be nice to have. "We don't need RSI we're urban." Tell that to the COPDer I road code with for 45 minutes who was 60% on CPAP with continuous inline nebs and a respiratory rate of ~ 30.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 26, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Do tell, you sound mad.


Union told me that if I work 911 during a strike, they'll do what they can to make sure I never work there. Same company treated as two, has the same union, one with a good contract, the other (the one I work for) no contract and ignored by the union other than to harm us. I am so tired of them.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 27, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Didactic finished in December. Still waiting for an internship placement......



You didn't go through NCTI did you?


----------



## Chris07 (Jul 27, 2013)

Top two wisdom teeth removed....and I'm doing super well. No pain at all with only OTC meds. Looks like work tomorrow won't be too terrible after all...although eating on duty just got complicated. h34r:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 27, 2013)

Jambi said:


> You didn't go through NCTI did you?



Yes. Yes I did :sad:


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 27, 2013)

Well the fall semester at the local community college is coming up and I wanted to sign up for a couple classes, but looking class schedules I realized just how hard my new current M-W, F work schedule plays with college schedule :-/ didn't even think about that when I bid on it d'oh. Looks like I'm gonna have to go online to take some classes


----------



## Jambi (Jul 27, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Well the fall semester at the local community college is coming up and I wanted to sign up for a couple classes, but looking class schedules I realized just how hard my new current M-W, F work schedule plays with college schedule :-/ didn't even think about that when I bid on it d'oh. Looks like I'm gonna have to go online to take some classes



Register soon because class fill fast here in California. I get weekly census reports, and for my college we're above 71% filled so far.  

Also, my only beef with online courses is that I always find myself doing more work than I would do in a traditional face-to-face class. I'm one of those a-holes that is a primarily auditory learner, so I get a lot out of lecture.

If you can't find classes, and you're a self-starter, you can always pick up some study guides and start CLEPing courses.


----------



## Pavehawk (Jul 27, 2013)

Registry practical passed... yay I is now a NRP!!! Time to kill a few brain cells in celebration!


----------



## Jambi (Jul 27, 2013)

Pavehawk said:


> Registry practical passed... yay I is now a NRP!!! Time to kill a few brain cells in celebration!



Feels good eh?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 27, 2013)

Pavehawk said:


> Registry practical passed... yay I is now a NRP!!! Time to kill a few brain cells in celebration!



Congrats! 


 2


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 27, 2013)

I got bored at work today. On a transfer truck for overtime. 





Redid the 550 cord lacing on my scope. 


 2


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 27, 2013)

Day one of PALS done


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 27, 2013)

Apparently it's trauma day...came out of the corner swinging with a pin-in unrestrained rollover followed shortly thereafter by a hypotensive motorcyclist who high-sided his bike at ~50.

Haven't had anything like either of those in a while.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 27, 2013)

I had the day off today, but I had a radio on at home. It was "priority one ridiculousness" day today. A couple of fly outs, couple of motor vehicle accidents, couple of RSIs and a cardiac arrest from a house fire. 

I'm glad I wasn't working today.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 27, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> [/IMG]
> Redid the 550 cord lacing on my scope.
> 
> 
> 2



Those are some good Monsters


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 27, 2013)

See, I kind of had fun with the insanity. Going from RSIing one patient that needs you to crawling into an entrapped rollover for another is a nice change of pace. It was also easier to stomach since the RSI chart wasn't mine to write.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 27, 2013)

Small company politics can be such crap sometimes. I don't need to be lied to by four people while no one explains why I am not fit to work 911.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 27, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I had the day off today, but I had a radio on at home. It was "priority one ridiculousness" day today. A couple of fly outs, couple of motor vehicle accidents, couple of RSIs and a cardiac arrest from a house fire.
> 
> I'm glad I wasn't working today.



Radio at home? I don't event know what to say to that :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 27, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> See, I kind of had fun with the insanity. Going from RSIing one patient that needs you to crawling into an entrapped rollover for another is a nice change of pace. It was also easier to stomach since the RSI chart wasn't mine to write.



Dude it's been nasty here. I thought it was just us but apparently there've been multiple trauma activations and arrests while we were on scene on a different radio channel.

Found out today that our Level II TC is the busiest L-II in the nation...who'd have thunk it?

In other news our new hire (girl passed we've got another) is doing awesome. Dude is pretty dialed for only minimal billy experience for a dept that only really goes on fires (volunteer stations are really rare here, one of the FDs refuses to allow them to respond into their districts.) took everything we had today in stride.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> Apparently it's trauma day...came out of the corner swinging with a pin-in unrestrained rollover followed shortly thereafter by a hypotensive motorcyclist who high-sided his bike at ~50.
> 
> Haven't had anything like either of those in a while.



I'll bet the motorcyclist was eaiser to extricate


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 27, 2013)

Dammit! I owe I've cream :-/ apparently there are two pictures of us extricating the driver of the first accident on a news channel's website  

Glad I had all the fun PPE on otherwise I'm sure I'd have heard about it already.



Achilles said:


> I'll bet the motorcyclist was eaiser to extricate



Haha yessir. He took a nasty tumble with no gear on besides a helmet. Probably gonna be getting a couple little skin grafts.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> Dammit! I owe I've cream :-/ apparently there are two pictures of us extricating the driver of the first accident on a news channel's website
> 
> Glad I had all the fun PPE on otherwise I'm sure I'd have heard about it already.



Found you. There's a picture of my rear hanging out of a vehicle we were extricating someone from today as well. Doubt I'm recognizable from that end though, and I'm cleverly disguised with a fire turnout jacket.


----------



## aberrant (Jul 27, 2013)

Came out to my parents today.. feels good


----------



## Jambi (Jul 27, 2013)

aberrant said:


> Came out to my parents today.. feels good



I hope they were supportive. And congrats (I think/I hope that's appropriate).


----------



## Jambi (Jul 27, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Found you. There's a picture of my rear hanging out of a vehicle we were extricating someone from today as well. Doubt I'm recognizable from that end though, and I'm cleverly disguised with a fire turnout jacket.



Link  :beerchug:


----------



## aberrant (Jul 27, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I hope they were supportive. And congrats (I think/I hope that's appropriate).



Thanks! I was nervous as hell, they were very supportive


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 27, 2013)

Noticed on our annual river trip that my front shock mounts and a tiny bit of the frame had some surface rust. Just finished taking some of the truck apart, sanding, cleaning, and painting it before any real damage occurs. Now just have to do the other side


----------



## Jambi (Jul 27, 2013)

aberrant said:


> Thanks! I was nervous as hell, they were very supportive



That's great to hear. I hope it all plays out well, and the idiots that come out of the wood works during this sort of thing is minimal.  I hope for a day when being homosexual isn't more than just something about a person, as apposed to a defining characteristic that society insists it is.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 27, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Noticed on our annual river trip that my front shock mounts and a tiny bit of the frame had some surface rust. Just finished taking some of the truck apart, sanding, cleaning, and painting it before any real damage occurs. Now just have to do the other side



I like this stuff: Por-15


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 27, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I like this stuff: Por-15



I'm just cheap and bought flat black rustoleum spray paint haha


----------



## Anjel (Jul 27, 2013)

Pavehawk said:


> Registry practical passed... yay I is now a NRP!!! Time to kill a few brain cells in celebration!



Congrats! Mine is Saturday!


 2


----------



## Jambi (Jul 28, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Congrats! Mine is Saturday!
> 
> 
> 2



Good luck! Mine was fine, but I was all worried about the IV station and Static Cardiology.  Go figure. I'm sure, you of all people, will be just fine.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 28, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Found you. There's a picture of my rear hanging out of a vehicle we were extricating someone from today as well. Doubt I'm recognizable from that end though, and I'm cleverly disguised with a fire turnout jacket.



Now you just have to pick out which one is me since there's four of us there... Ill give you a hint, I'm wearing long sleeves and I'm not a very big dude. I also spent the cash on a nice vest instead of the silly ANSI yellow ones. 

I was going to climb in but extrication here is fire's show. Unless there's something that needs to be addressed by a medic we don't really enter cars during an extrication.

Lack of issues extrication gloves and no turnout pants is the reasoning I've heard. I do have a Globe extrication jacket that's issued to me though. 

Didnt have anymore trauma but gave glucagon for the first time and it actually worked! In like 5 minutes too...blew my mind. Still not as cool as D50 though.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I'm just cheap and bought flat black rustoleum spray paint haha



Rusto is the shiznit


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 28, 2013)

PALS is dumb. All jacked up on coffee and ready to ace these scenarios.


----------



## Pavehawk (Jul 28, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Congrats! Mine is Saturday!
> 
> 
> 2



You will do fine. It was surprisingly non-stressful' and easier then I expected.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

Already over this OT shift. Coffee please!!!


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 28, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Already over this OT shift. Coffee please!!!



Better get coffee when you get back to the station. Try to get the heck out of dodge at this point!


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

Robb said:


> Now you just have to pick out which one is me since there's four of us there... Ill give you a hint, I'm wearing long sleeves and I'm not a very big dude. I also spent the cash on a nice vest instead of the silly ANSI yellow ones.
> 
> I was going to climb in but extrication here is fire's show. Unless there's something that needs to be addressed by a medic we don't really enter cars during an extrication.
> 
> ...




I drop a lot of glucagon, it's far safer and easier on patients whom D50 wakeups would be "challenging" on. Combative, seizing, crappy veins? Glucagon.

I did have a partner question me when I deferred an NPA on a breathing, snoring diabetic in favor of IV + sugar. Tidal volume and rate were fine, snores characteristic of hypoglycemia, collected drool cleared by positioning. Got to explain that NPAs are not magical and need not be used every time there's a hint of a snore. Sugar fixes that, not rubber.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

TJ, how much 911 are y'all running?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 28, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> TJ, how much 911 are y'all running?



Probably about sixty percent of call volume now is 911. We are running at least half the 911 calls I'm ValCo. With hope the PRC will grant permanent authority in the county and we will take all of it. And rumor is we might bid for BernCo next year but not the city. 


 2


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Probably about sixty percent of call volume now is 911. We are running at least half the 911 calls I'm ValCo. With hope the PRC will grant permanent authority in the county and we will take all of it. And rumor is we might bid for BernCo next year but not the city.
> 
> 
> 2



Shot across Superior and AAS's bow?

Went down to EMSA today, you would think that Rural/Metro or someone had won the bid and wanted to repossess limbs or something. Morale seems low.

It does suck that management will lose their jobs, and I am not a fan of that. I do hope AMR brings over our staff with them, because they are good people who have built lives and careers here in Oklahoma. With that being said, Paramedics Plus and AMR are both for-profit and play the same game. AMR gives a lot of positive opportunities to its employees.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 28, 2013)

My god. Someone has finally done it...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 28, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> My god. Someone has finally done it...



Just saw that on the chive


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

Not valid without a signature. 

Imagine if they misspelled resuscitate.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Just saw that on the chive



Lol that's the first thing I thought too 


 2


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

Haters gonna hate...

That's all I wanted to say.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Not valid without a signature.
> 
> Imagine if they misspelled resuscitate.



If I knew they were terminal with an illness I would say I could make a good argument for "compelling reasons."


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

Before I say anything .... I just wanna sayyyy....

If I bust your balls please do not be offended. I'm just toughening you up for reality and/or messing with you.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 28, 2013)

SandpitMedic said:


> Before I say anything .... I just wanna sayyyy....
> 
> If I bust your balls please do not be offended. I'm just toughening you up for reality and/or messing with you.



And before I have to get involved, let me say this -

Our First Rule is "Be Polite", and we take it very seriously.  

If you want to "toughen" people up or mess with them, an anonymous internet forum is not the best place to do it...and this forum is the worst place to do it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

And FF beat me to it.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

I am soooo polite.

I just held a door for someone right now... Literally.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 28, 2013)

I really want to buy a Littmann 3200 but do not want to spend ~$400. Maybe if I pass my PCCN tomorrow I can justify it.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

How do I stop receiving emails when people post to threads I've posted in?
I have already gone to the user cp and selected "do not email" for notifications.

Please&thank you


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 28, 2013)

SandpitMedic said:


> How do I stop receiving emails when people post to threads I've posted in?
> I have already gone to the user cp and selected "do not email" for notifications.
> 
> Please&thank you



In your userCP you can disable thread subscriptions.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 28, 2013)

One of the 911 ambulance companies went on strike in an area next to me. We sent a couple of units into that county to cover their calls while they are on strike. 

This isn't the first time this has happened and it won't be the last. Only thing I'm sad about is that I wasn't on the strike team


----------



## MMiz (Jul 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> One of the 911 ambulance companies went on strike in an area next to me. We sent a couple of units into that county to cover their calls while they are on strike.
> 
> This isn't the first time this has happened and it won't be the last. Only thing I'm sad about is that I wasn't on the strike team


Does that make your company a scab company?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> One of the 911 ambulance companies went on strike in an area next to me. We sent a couple of units into that county to cover their calls while they are on strike.
> 
> This isn't the first time this has happened and it won't be the last. Only thing I'm sad about is that I wasn't on the strike team



I heard about that. One of the EMT's that works at my company just got hired out there. How many units did you guys send out there?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 28, 2013)

MMiz said:


> Does that make your company a scab company?



No clue what that means lol. I know we have sent units to different areas when they are on strike to still cover the cities (with this strike there are at least 3 different ambulance companies covering).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 28, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> I heard about that. One of the EMT's that works at my company just got hired out there. How many units did you guys send out there?



I know for sure 1. There maybe more but I don't know. I believe the unit we sent down there is staffed by employees that live in that area.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I know for sure 1. There maybe more but I don't know. I believe the unit we sent down there is staffed by employees that live in that area.



I wonder how that works considering that your ambulance permits are for this county and you guys are going out of county for the coverage


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 28, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> I wonder how that works considering that your ambulance permits are for this county and you guys are going out of county for the coverage



I believe it's done through a mutual aid agreement/ state response team. We still act under our protocols and policies.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I believe it's done through a mutual aid agreement/ state response team. We still act under our protocols and policies.



Makes sense. From what I've heard it's a good company... hopefully the issue will be resolved in a timely manner


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 28, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Makes sense. From what I've heard it's a good company... hopefully the issue will be resolved in a timely manner



I'm reading posts by their employees and its not sounding like too good of a place to work. $8.46 per hour for EMTs. There haven't been raises in 6 years. A/c in their rigs and stations aren't working.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I'm reading posts by their employees and its not sounding like too good of a place to work. $8.46 per hour for EMTs. There haven't been raises in 6 years. A/c in their rigs and stations aren't working.



Hmmm maybe it's because they person I know worked there 7+ years ago. Correct me if I'm wrong but I do believe they are asking for a $5 raise and better mantience from what I've heard around the rumor mill


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 28, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Hmmm maybe it's because they person I know worked there 7+ years ago. Correct me if I'm wrong but I do believe they are asking for a $5 raise and better mantience from what I've heard around the rumor mill



From what I'm reading (on Facebook) they are asking for a $1 an hour raise, better working conditions (better equipment, and fixed equipment) and better benefits that include coverage for families.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> From what I'm reading (on Facebook) they are asking for a $1 an hour raise, better working conditions (better equipment, and fixed equipment) and better benefits that include coverage for families.



Wow didn't think Schaefer(same as gold cross) was that bad.  I knew some people there and they did say it really really sucked.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 28, 2013)

Is it me or do some folks seem a little more grumpy than usual? Been noticing more snark comments lately.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 28, 2013)

Not just you. Some people need an EMTLife vacation, and possibly a vacation in real life, too.


----------



## exodus (Jul 28, 2013)

SandpitMedic said:


> Haters gonna hate...
> 
> That's all I wanted to say.



It's you.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 28, 2013)

MMiz said:


> Not just you. Some people need an EMTLife vacation, and possibly a vacation in real life, too.



Isn't that one of the first chapters in all EMS texts? You know, the ones that get glossed over about self-care lol.    

We spend so much time and energy on caring for others that we forget about ourselves. For most of us, it's a bit of a calling, so we allow ourselves to work for companies that take advantage of us because all we want to do is our job.

That's all I'll say as I don't want to get political, but we've got to remember to take care of ourselves and each other.  We're just as important as the patients we see everyday.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 28, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Shot across Superior and AAS's bow?
> 
> Went down to EMSA today, you would think that Rural/Metro or someone had won the bid and wanted to repossess limbs or something. Morale seems low.
> 
> It does suck that management will lose their jobs, and I am not a fan of that. I do hope AMR brings over our staff with them, because they are good people who have built lives and careers here in Oklahoma. With that being said, Paramedics Plus and AMR are both for-profit and play the same game. AMR gives a lot of positive opportunities to its employees.



Yep. And I believe we are still looking at the county west of ABQ to take from superior still too.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 28, 2013)

So here is a cheer-up post:

The title is, "Look at my Fluffy Butt...Look at it!"


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 28, 2013)

Jambi said:


> So here is a cheer-up post:
> 
> The title is, "Look at my Fluffy Butt...Look at it!"



So fluffy!... I now feel the need to eat a steak and punch a wall to get my manliness back haha. Good cheer up post!


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 28, 2013)

Jambi said:


> So here is a cheer-up post:
> 
> The title is, "Look at my Fluffy Butt...Look at it!"



Oooo!!

I want a Corgi so bad. Wife said no


----------



## exodus (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm getting this tablet / notebook on friday:  http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/pc-peripherals/smart-pc/smart-pc/XE500T1C-H01UK 

I'm excited.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 28, 2013)

exodus said:


> I'm getting this tablet / notebook on friday:  http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/pc-peripherals/smart-pc/smart-pc/XE500T1C-H01UK
> 
> I'm excited.



Looks cool! Why did my phone translate it from Ukrainian though?


----------



## exodus (Jul 28, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Looks cool! Why did my phone translate it from Ukrainian though?



I'm not sure. But if anyone is looking for a new tablet, but dont want to drop 600+ on a decent one. Check out AT&T's next program. It's a 20 payment installment plan and ends up being no interest financing.  It requires a dataplan though. 

If after 12 months you wanna upgrade to a new tablet, all you do is pay tax on the new one, turn in your old one, and then start the payments over


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 28, 2013)

MMiz said:


> Not just you. Some people need an EMTLife vacation, and possibly a vacation in real life, too.



That's nothing new.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> One of the 911 ambulance companies went on strike in an area next to me. We sent a couple of units into that county to cover their calls while they are on strike.
> 
> This isn't the first time this has happened and it won't be the last. Only thing I'm sad about is that I wasn't on the strike team



Which strike team?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 28, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> Is it me or do some folks seem a little more grumpy than usual? Been noticing more snark comments lately.




Well, snark is a defense mechanism of mine... it is self care.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 28, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Which strike team?



The team we sent to cover Gold Cross ambulance in imperial county.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> The team we sent to cover Gold Cross ambulance in imperial county.




So not the team running the strike then? 

#YoureKillingMeSmalls #EMTLifeNeedsHashtags


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 28, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Not valid without a signature.
> 
> Imagine if they misspelled resuscitate.



You mean like this?


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 28, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> You mean like this?



"Well, what do you mean he doesn't want to be resuscitated? That's not what his tattoo says!"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 28, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> So not the team running the strike then?
> 
> #YoureKillingMeSmalls #EMTLifeNeedsHashtags



Nope 

#SomeoneIsTryingToBeFunny #Fail 

:rofl:


----------



## exodus (Jul 28, 2013)

Rule #2304: Any person over the age of 13 that uses hash-tags will be given a 3 day vacation.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 28, 2013)

You know, sometimes I actually succeed at being funny. Emphasis on the "sometimes."


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 28, 2013)

exodus said:


> Rule #2304: Any person over the age of 13 that uses hash-tags will be given a 3 day vacation.


#RulesWereMeantToBeBroken

/I guess I can always just use slashies. 
//SLASHIES!


----------



## Achilles (Jul 28, 2013)

Jambi said:


> So here is a cheer-up post:
> 
> The title is, "Look at my Fluffy Butt...Look at it!"



Ok, quit being so anal about it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 28, 2013)

exodus said:


> Rule #2304: Any person over the age of 13 that uses hash-tags will be given a 3 day vacation.



#IDoWhatIWant
#YouDontControlMyLife

Haha


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks like the Koreans are returning the favor, so to speak.

http://slothed.com/2013/07/23/korea...fter-southwest-airlines-landing-gear-failure/


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 29, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Looks like the Koreans are returning the favor, so to speak.
> 
> http://slothed.com/2013/07/23/korea...fter-southwest-airlines-landing-gear-failure/


----------



## Achilles (Jul 29, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Looks like the Koreans are returning the favor, so to speak.
> 
> http://slothed.com/2013/07/23/korea...fter-southwest-airlines-landing-gear-failure/



Half of the ticker is in Korean the other half is in English? 
Sum ting Wong with that!

It's actually fake, I was reading up on that yesterday and it was a post on reddit.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 29, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Half of the ticker is in Korean the other half is in English?
> Sum ting Wong with that!
> 
> It's actually fake, I was reading up on that yesterday and it was a post on reddit.



I know...I posted it for the humor value.  Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 29, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Union told me that if I work 911 during a strike, they'll do what they can to make sure I never work there. Same company treated as two, has the same union, one with a good contract, the other (the one I work for) no contract and ignored by the union other than to harm us. I am so tired of them.



Time to find a new union perhaps?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 29, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> One of the 911 ambulance companies went on strike in an area next to me. We sent a couple of units into that county to cover their calls while they are on strike.
> 
> This isn't the first time this has happened and it won't be the last. Only thing I'm sad about is that I wasn't on the strike team



If it's the company I am thinking of, I can understand why they went on strike...


----------



## Jambi (Jul 29, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Time to find a new union perhaps?



What really ticks me off about strikes is that those union reps, leaders, etc., still get paid while joe-shmoe union worker is taking the hit.  It's easy to tell people to strike when you're still getting paid.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 29, 2013)

So with that here is something else that is also cute:

Title: Who's a winner? You are!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 29, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Looks like the Koreans are returning the favor, so to speak.
> 
> http://slothed.com/2013/07/23/korea...fter-southwest-airlines-landing-gear-failure/



Now that's pretty funny.


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 29, 2013)

Jambi said:


> So with that here is something else that is also cute:
> 
> Title: Who's a winner? You are!


Awwww!!!  Cuuuute!!  **melts**


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 29, 2013)

Officially PCCN certified. Next stop CCRN.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 29, 2013)

Chase said:


> Officially PCCN certified. Next stop CCRN.



Time for a 400 dollar stethoscope?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 29, 2013)

Chase said:


> Officially PCCN certified. Next stop CCRN.



Congrats. Time for a beer?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 29, 2013)

Chase said:


> Officially PCCN certified. Next stop CCRN.



Congrats. Time to start posting at "all nurses"? (After the stethoscope and beer)


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 29, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Congrats. Time to start posting at "all nurses"? (After the stethoscope and beer)



All Nurses? If you think the back patting on EMS Facebook pages are bad, you haven't seen that site yet.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 29, 2013)

More ambulance companies may be going on strike in an area close to me. Need to get on those strike teams to get money haha


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 29, 2013)

Right, but Chase is a nurse, not an EMT. See what I did there? 

I'm kidding. I know how bad all nurses and SDN are.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 29, 2013)

Being bored and having free time just led me to check out some of the posts on All Nurses. There are some absolute gems from someone on this forum under the Holistic Nursing sub-forum. I love it!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 29, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Being bored and having free time just led me to check out some of the posts on All Nurses. There are some absolute gems from someone on this forum under the Holistic Nursing sub-forum. I love it!



Which thread might this gem be on? :lol:


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 29, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Congrats. Time to start posting at "all nurses"? (After the stethoscope and beer)



:sad:  

I can't stand that website except for the Critical Care forums. Everything else is pretty much touchy feely garbage and *****ing sessions.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 29, 2013)

Chase said:


> :sad:
> 
> I can't stand that website except for the Critical Care forums. Everything else is pretty much touchy feely garbage and *****ing sessions.



And how about the discussions of post-nominals? :lol:

I kid, I kid.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 29, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Which thread might this gem be on? :lol:



I suppose it is public..."Should I try to become a nurse in a Naturopathic clinic or a Naturopathic doctor?" 

The hippies were frolicking quite happily until reality came swinging in on page 1, and I proceeded to laugh heartily.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 29, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I suppose it is public..."Should I try to become a nurse in a Naturopathic clinic or a Naturopathic doctor?"
> 
> The hippies were frolicking quite happily until reality came swinging in on page 1, and I proceeded to laugh heartily.



OK, that was a good laugh


----------



## Jambi (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm too lazy to look at the TOS about linking to other sites, but this is fun.

http://allnurses.com/holistic-nursing/should-i-try-652679.html


----------



## Rhonda (Jul 29, 2013)

Well didn't make to the second step for fire testing. Passing the written only required a 70 I got an 82 and they are only taking candidates with an 83 or higher. Needless to say I am kind of grouchy right now and bummed.


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 29, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> Well didn't make to the second step for fire testing. Passing the written only required a 70 I got an 82 and they are only taking candidates with an 83 or higher. Needless to say I am kind of grouchy right now and bummed.



What department were you testing for? Sorry that you didn't make it but just keep trying if it's what you really want!


----------



## Rhonda (Jul 29, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> What department were you testing for? Sorry that you didn't make it but just keep trying if it's what you really want!



Henderson NV.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 29, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> Henderson NV.



I to was temporarily disappointed and grouchy when I didn't hired with CAL FIRE... keep trying man you'll get the job!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 29, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> I to was temporarily disappointed and grouchy when I didn't hired with CAL FIRE... keep trying man you'll get the job!



Pretty much have to be a medic to get hired with CalFire.


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 29, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Pretty much have to be a medic to get hired with CalFire.



It would be fun to work as a medic with Calfire or at least I think it would be.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 29, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> Well didn't make to the second step for fire testing. Passing the written only required a 70 I got an 82 and they are only taking candidates with an 83 or higher. Needless to say I am kind of grouchy right now and bummed.



Sorry to hear it, but keep trying! I know the Walmart of fire departments   (CalFire) hires medics like the real Walmart goes through door greeters.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 29, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Pretty much have to be a medic to get hired with CalFire.



Yeah it was for seasonal FF but I knew it was still a long shot, needless to say though still disappointing, theres always that little bit of hope haha.


----------



## Rhonda (Jul 29, 2013)

I really wanted that particular department because they handle all the transports for the city.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 29, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Right, but Chase is a nurse, not an EMT. See what I did there?
> 
> I'm kidding. I know how bad all nurses and SDN are.




SDN is only really bad in the pre-allo/osteo forums. Get into the Allo/osteo/residency forums and it's really not that bad.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 29, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> And how about the discussions of post-nominals? :lol:
> 
> I kid, I kid.



I love the thread about how physicians don't own the title physician.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 29, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I love the thread about how physicians don't own the title physician.



Does that mean I can change my training level to: EMT-Physician?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 29, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Does that mean I can change my training level to: EMT-Physician?



yes


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 29, 2013)

Sat down and decided to watch Cops. It just happened to be one of the episodes they filmed in my response area and of course I see one of our normal psych patients yelling at PD and trying to steal one of their units. Never gets old haha


----------



## Jambi (Jul 29, 2013)

Just got the offer from AMR for the part-time job I applied for.  I don't know if the HR lady hates me or just doesn't think about it, but I need more lead time than a week to go do their physicals, drug tests, and start orientation.  I mean, I have a full-time job and just can't drop everything on such short notice.

I think HR people live in a vacuum.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 29, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Sat down and decided to watch Cops. It just happened to be one of the episodes they filmed in my response area and of course I see one of our normal psych patients yelling at PD and trying to steal one of their units. Never gets old haha



That's awesome! 

I feel compelled to share my favorite psych Pt story



			
				Jambi's Brain said:
			
		

> My most memorable Psych was a 21 year old women with epilepsy that use a walker. The story starts with my partner and I getting dispatched to a PD arrest scene for someone that was pepper sprayed. The story, it turns out, was that this women was angry with her boyfriend, so she dragged herself, 3 year old son, her walker, and a hammer down to where his car was parked and booted behind the apartment complex she lived in. She then proceeded to beat on the car with the hammer. Police show up, tell her to drop the hammer, and the 3 year old pulls away from mom to split. Mom swings around to grab kid, and the police think she swinging at the kid. The pepper spray her into oblivion.
> 
> I show up to find a 21 year old, 100lbs women sobbing and snotting onto the car, in handcuffs and bent over her walker ( which was in front of her) and the car. Yes, PD pepper sprayed a person that needed a walker to get around. She gets transported to local ED for eval.
> 
> ...


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 29, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Sat down and decided to watch Cops. It just happened to be one of the episodes they filmed in my response area and of course I see one of our normal psych patients yelling at PD and trying to steal one of their units. Never gets old haha



Orange County had "The OC," Riverside has "Cops."


----------



## Achilles (Jul 29, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Orange County had "The OC," Riverside has "Cops."



And LA had the Kardashians' 
 Glad I live in the Midwest!


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 29, 2013)

Its time one again for the biannual destruction of the shifts followed by a disappointing shift bid.

Started a petition to go back to the 36/48 schedule


----------



## Jambi (Jul 29, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Its time one again for the biannual destruction of the shifts followed by a disappointing shift bid.
> 
> Started a petition to go back to the 36/48 schedule



I like 3/4's (12hrs), this is the ideal shift pattern in a busy system as far as I'm concerned.  In a slow system, I like 2 days on, and 4 off. 

Regardless, I feel your pain, as I have had my shifts and feelings massively damaged by shift bids lol.


----------



## exodus (Jul 29, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> More ambulance companies may be going on strike in an area close to me. Need to get on those strike teams to get money haha



Now who else is going on strike?


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 29, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I like 3/4's (12hrs), this is the ideal shift pattern in a busy system as far as I'm concerned.  In a slow system, I like 2 days on, and 4 off.
> 
> Regardless, I feel your pain, as I have had my shifts and feelings massively damaged by shift bids lol.



Were on some shift now that I cant even describe well. Different start times everyday. Shifts that are anywhere from 6-13 hours. 

I work nights and we are close to the 3/4. I work 3 13's each week. Last bid I worked 6-13's and had 8 off. It was nice but I want my OT back.


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 29, 2013)

I think I am in the area of a very dark grey cloud...

Fall down the stairs resulting in a broken arm and an open book fracture of the pelvis.

That was followed by a 2-car PI.  Where we couldn't even tell what one of the vehicles had been.  We flew one of the two drivers out.

Those were both from my last shift at my full time job.  Today I worked at the part time one.  

It yielded one exploding tire that was being filled with foam.  I had no idea that stuff starts out as a nasty, sticky, gooey, gel-like substance.  It was all over EVERYTHING.  Anyway, we got the guy deconned enough to be able to transport and treat him.  An open fracture to the arm and a dislocated knee cap.

It's back to the full time job tomorrow.  I refuse to believe that is a black cloud yet!


----------



## Jambi (Jul 29, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> I think I am in the area of a very dark grey cloud...
> 
> It's back to the full time job tomorrow.  I refuse to believe that is a black cloud yet!



I tend to be the opposite. I'm the white cloud. in the past it was worse. I was like a reverse white cloud. Every time I took time off my partner would run a messed up peds call or a suicide, or something horrific.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 30, 2013)

exodus said:


> Now who else is going on strike?



Rumors of a Redlands division strike is what I've heard.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 30, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Rumors of a Redlands division strike is what I've heard.



Not just Redlands h34r:


----------



## Jambi (Jul 30, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Not just Redlands h34r:



This kinda makes me proud to be have been, and to be soon again, a non-union Hemet person. Despite belonging to two different unions, both of which are part of the AFL-CIO, I tend to rather despise unions and think they server little purpose outside of lining their own pockets with my dues. Now if they did what they purported to do...

I/we should be careful. I don't want to get a political infraction.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 30, 2013)

Jambi said:


> This kinda makes me proud to be have been, and to be soon again, a non-union Hemet person. Despite belonging to two different unions, both of which are part of the AFL-CIO, I tend to rather despise unions and think they server little purpose outside of lining their own pockets with my dues. Now if they did what they purported to do...
> 
> I/we should be careful. I don't want to get a political infraction.



From what I've been hearing Hemet is getting closer and closer to becoming union.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 30, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> From what I've been hearing Hemet is getting closer and closer to becoming union.



I've not heard this. I'll have to ask around. I'm not apposed to a union, so long as it's worth the dues, that most are not.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 30, 2013)

I ended up on the scene of an MVC tonight in my response zone while off duty. Felt like an idiot when I realized that I didn't have my PPE bag in my car. Luckily no one was injured and PD was pulling up right as I was on the phone with our comm center.


----------



## SSwain (Jul 30, 2013)

I'll be working the EAA Airventure in Oshkosh this coming weekend. They recruit area EMT's and Paramedics to staff the grounds along with the local FF/EMS on site.
 Lots of planes and lots of people. What could possibly go wrong?h34r:


----------



## Jambi (Jul 30, 2013)

SSwain said:


> I'll be working the EAA Airventure in Oshkosh this coming weekend. They recruit area EMT's and Paramedics to staff the grounds along with the local FF/EMS on site.
> Lots of planes and lots of people. What could possibly go wrong?h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 30, 2013)

Scored some sweet ALS special event gigs....rib cookoff with my old work wifey, Lucas Offroad racing and the Air Races finals day? Don't mind if I do!


----------



## SSwain (Jul 30, 2013)

This was last year





BSI.....FAIL!





It's okay....we paid for this one....





Couple years ago....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 30, 2013)

SSwain said:


> I'll be working the EAA Airventure in Oshkosh this coming weekend. They recruit area EMT's and Paramedics to staff the grounds along with the local FF/EMS on site.
> Lots of planes and lots of people. What could possibly go wrong?h34r:



YouTube the Reno Air Races accident.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 30, 2013)

First medical patient I've flown out in a long time. Three fly outs in three tours. Yep I'm in a rural area. This was a stroke patient that was flown.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 30, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> First medical patient I've flown out in a long time. Three fly outs in three tours. Yep I'm in a rural area. This was a stroke patient that was flown.



Nice, we fly out patients on a daily basis in the high desert. I invested in ear plugs as a result of that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 30, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Nice, we fly out patients on a daily basis in the high desert. I invested in ear plugs.



We don't haha. In the 2+ years I've been at my area I have only flown one.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 30, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Nice, we fly out patients on a daily basis in the high desert. I invested in ear plugs.



I need to start tossing the ones in my shooting bag into my gear bag for work. Usually I can ground transport them in but I have no facilities in my county at all. And I'm the station farthest from the hospital.


----------



## exodus (Jul 30, 2013)

Just curious, why didn't you guys sit *in* the rig when they took off?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 30, 2013)

exodus said:


> Just curious, why didn't you guys sit *in* the rig when they took off?



Because you can get a good picture from inside the rig...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 30, 2013)

exodus said:


> Just curious, why didn't you guys sit *in* the rig when they took off?



I'm a photog nerd and wanted to take pictures. The two huddled by my unit walked to the LZ lol. We landed in a field right next to their station.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 30, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> First medical patient I've flown out in a long time. Three fly outs in three tours. Yep I'm in a rural area. This was a stroke patient that was flown.



I like that paint scheme a lot better than the old one.

I've got a couple pairs of disposable ones in my MVA vest. Haven't had to fly anyone in a long time though. Unfortunately one of the main helo pads is on the ground next to the ambulance bay at the trauma center so we're around them taking off and landing constantly when we're there.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 30, 2013)

Serial 12 leads that catch developing ST elevation equal a Cath Lab win.


----------



## MissK (Jul 30, 2013)

Totally not looking forward to my 72 this weekend. We have 3 units that stay pretty busy to cover our county that has a population of about 11,000. This weekend we're expecting 40,000-50,000 bikers for a bike rally. We're adding 2 extra units... but still. We've been told that at last year's rally there were numerous homicides and over 150 wrecks. At least I'll get plenty of trauma experience from it?


----------



## Jambi (Jul 30, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Serial 12 leads that catch developing ST elevation equal a Cath Lab win.



Having the competence and dedication to do serial 12-leads: Priceless


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't know who made this at the hospital, but I like them already.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 30, 2013)

Man, I hate my charts being reviewed as unsatisfactory.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 30, 2013)

One of my favorite parables is "The 5 wet Monkeys". Came across this today. (Mild Language)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4vJ8l2NfIM

I think EMS is the epitome of the story but I also find it true in a lot of aspects in life.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 30, 2013)

Chase said:


> One of my favorite parables is "The 5 wet Monkeys". Came across this today. (Mild Language)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4vJ8l2NfIM
> 
> I think EMS is the epitome of the story but I also find it true in a lot of aspects in life.



I don't know if it's any more true in EMS than in everything else. Tradition has a huge influence everywhere...


----------



## Tigger (Jul 30, 2013)

So I found out today that the person taking my fulltime shift has "years of high acuity 911 experience." This person was also in my orientation class. So if I don't have the experience to work the 911 contract (which is crap to begin with), why wouldn't they have just sent this person to work the contract immediately like they did with me?

I also contacted a few other members of management to ensure that my patient care was not an issue. Instead of getting a reply from them the boss emails me and tells me that I am not discuss my removal with anyone but him. He also told me he spoke to numerous staff and fire crews in the contract district before making his decision, so far no one I have talked (and it's a small district) has been anything but surprised by his decision.

I just don't know how to deal with this. I can't handle being lied to, nor can I handle being preemptively replaced. And I certainly can't go work in the other system that is over an hour for me, especially since there is no way that I will be able to get better at my job working on a transfer unit that does four calls a day.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 30, 2013)

Tigger said:


> So I found out today that the person taking my fulltime shift has "years of high acuity 911 experience." This person was also in my orientation class. So if I don't have the experience to work the 911 contract (which is crap to begin with), why wouldn't they have just sent this person to work the contract immediately like they did with me?
> 
> I also contacted a few other members of management to ensure that my patient care was not an issue. Instead of getting a reply from them the boss emails me and tells me that I am not discuss my removal with anyone but him. He also told me he spoke to numerous staff and fire crews in the contract district before making his decision, so far no one I have talked (and it's a small district) has been anything but surprised by his decision.
> 
> I just don't know how to deal with this. I can't handle being lied to, nor can I handle being preemptively replaced. And I certainly can't go work in the other system that is over an hour for me, especially since there is no way that I will be able to get better at my job working on a transfer unit that does four calls a day.



That's really sketchy. I can't understand why management would give you the runaround like that. Something is up.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 30, 2013)

You could just do what he does...


----------



## Jambi (Jul 31, 2013)

Tigger said:


> ...the boss emails me and tells me that I am not discuss my removal with anyone but him.



I like this because it begs the question: or what? Is he going to fire you?  It sounds like nepotism pure and simple, but no one has the gumption to actually to come out and say it to you.  You're being railroaded, and the boss wants to act like he has some sore of power.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 31, 2013)

Well lets see, Yesterday a patients husband,  who wasnt even on scene, called and complained cause she didnt get pain meds. 

Today, a police officer in a city over 3 hours away from ours, somehow found our dispatch number in under 2 minutes and complained that our rear scene lights were on. Also "blinding people" while it was still day light. 


A local firefighter came in right before our shift started to thank us for saving his life a few weeks back. 

Anyone want to guess which one the company cares about?


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 31, 2013)

Robb said:


> I like that paint scheme a lot better than the old one.
> 
> .



They arent all theyre cracked up to be. Its one giant decal and it cracks and peels. Looks terrible.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 31, 2013)

Tigger said:


> So I found out today that the person taking my fulltime shift has "years of high acuity 911 experience." This person was also in my orientation class. So if I don't have the experience to work the 911 contract (which is crap to begin with), why wouldn't they have just sent this person to work the contract immediately like they did with me?
> 
> I also contacted a few other members of management to ensure that my patient care was not an issue. Instead of getting a reply from them the boss emails me and tells me that I am not discuss my removal with anyone but him. He also told me he spoke to numerous staff and fire crews in the contract district before making his decision, so far no one I have talked (and it's a small district) has been anything but surprised by his decision.
> 
> I just don't know how to deal with this. I can't handle being lied to, nor can I handle being preemptively replaced. And I certainly can't go work in the other system that is over an hour for me, especially since there is no way that I will be able to get better at my job working on a transfer unit that does four calls a day.


I understand how angry and frustrated you are. No one likes being lied to, and no one appreciates games.

Still, for whatever reason management deems appropriate, they found someone that is a better fit for the position. 

It hurts, and it may even be devastating, but I'm sure you realize that it's just an entry level job in an industry full of politics.

Take control of the situation by networking to find new opportunities.  Go back To back to school and give a year or so of your life to become a paramedic.  Many doors will open as a paramedic and you'll use this experience to guide when when dealing with colleagues.


----------



## exodus (Jul 31, 2013)

MMiz replaced you.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 31, 2013)

MMiz said:


> I understand how angry and frustrated you are. No one likes being lied to, and no one appreciates games.
> 
> Still, for whatever reason management deems appropriate, they found someone that is a better fit for the position.
> 
> ...



It still hurts thought because it, on its face, undermines the the theory (or fantasy) of meritocracy in this country. It's preached, and touted as being a fundamental part of a successful capitalist system, when in reality is comes down to who you know (nepotism at its worse). While agree that networking is important and plays a fundamental role in everyday life and future employment and advancement, in a system based on capitalism, such things should be tempered be competence. Unfortunately it is not and you get get situations like this.

Now, I'm one to never to burn bridges. Even from super crappy jobs. I've always managed to leave on good terms, and even got letters of recommendation from people and places that usually don't give them. That's not a pat on the back, but it's because I refuse to be anything but professional about such things.  I've even for reverse job offers if my next position didn't work out.  It's all about how things are handled.  This has left me with the ability to get jobs when they're hard to find. being a known, good and reliable factor is a big plus for employers.  My recent part-time spot with my old AMR division as a medic is an example. I left a good legacy, and I scored well during interviews, etc, so i was offered a job when medic spots are taking 8-10 months to get hired in my area.

sorry, that sounds like self-aggrandizing, but I'm just trying to use it as an example. Always leave bridges intact. If nothing else, get letters of rec, and move on, even if you're taking in the rear.  Just Mark the company down as not worth your time.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 31, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Having the competence and dedication to do serial 12-leads: Priceless


Agreed.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 31, 2013)

"One 12 lead begets another" -Dr. Cory Slovis.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 31, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> They arent all theyre cracked up to be. Its one giant decal and it cracks and peels. Looks terrible.



Yep we are having that issue with ours. Slowly starting to be a pain. 


 2


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 31, 2013)

Has anyone ever heard of a security gate activated by a siren? I've seen Opticom activated gates, but this one is new to me. Apparently we have one in the area now that is activated by 3 seconds of the "Yelp" tone. That'll be popular.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 31, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a security gate activated by a siren? I've seen Opticom activated gates, but this one is new to me. Apparently we have one in the area now that is activated by 3 seconds of the "Yelp" tone. That'll be popular.



My old apt complex had gates like that. Three seconds of Wail and it opened. I requested to live away from that entrance.


----------



## MissK (Jul 31, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a security gate activated by a siren? I've seen Opticom activated gates, but this one is new to me. Apparently we have one in the area now that is activated by 3 seconds of the "Yelp" tone. That'll be popular.



Yep. There is a trailer park we go to that has a gate like that. I always feel a bit guilty about having to do it at 3am..


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 31, 2013)

We have a low rent trailer park in my 911 county with gates like that. I don't feel bad about it...but I'm also an :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:. 


 2


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 31, 2013)

Yep. There were a couple in WA. It was the yelp tone that opened it. (I also had the code. Big surprise, it was 911*)


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 31, 2013)

It's the all purpose code! I bet you can get into half of the hospitals, EMS lounges, some stations, and security gates across the country with 911* or 0911.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 31, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> It's the all purpose code! I bet you can get into half of the hospitals, EMS lounges, some stations, and security gates across the country with 911* or 0911.



 And if that's not the code, you can usually find it written on the wall near the keypad :lol:


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 31, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> chaz90 said:
> 
> 
> > It's the all purpose code! I bet you can get into half of the hospitals, EMS lounges, some stations, and security gates across the country with 911* or 0911.
> ...



Or 1234 or 2580 or the hospitals numeric street address, or some variation thereof lol


----------



## Achilles (Jul 31, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> It's the all purpose code! I bet you can get into half of the hospitals, EMS lounges, some stations, and security gates across the country with 911* or 0911.



:lol: pretty much.


----------



## exodus (Jul 31, 2013)

5150 :ninja:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 31, 2013)

We have a gate that is operated when you key up the microphone on a certain channel.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 31, 2013)

When I was at the fire department someone told me all gates are accessible with enough diesel...:blink:


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 31, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> When I was at the fire department someone told me all gates are accessible with enough diesel...:blink:



Not many gates I can't get into with a set of irons  :lol:


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 31, 2013)

All the gates and most of the doors where I work can be accessed with my ID card.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 31, 2013)

Haligan FTW.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jul 31, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> When I was at the fire department someone told me all gates are accessible with enough diesel...:blink:



Our fire department sticks to life before property... We've taken trucks through chain link fences, and even a low brick wall  on calls for working fires with entrapment.


----------



## MrJones (Jul 31, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Or 1234 or 2580 or the hospitals numeric street address, or some variation thereof lol



many of the nursing homes here-abouts use MM/YY*


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 31, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> When I was at the fire department someone told me all gates are accessible with enough diesel...:blink:



We did that once, drive through a metal security gate to get into the residence on the other side. Ok it was a relatively flimsy metal gate. Because it was in Iraq, and I was in the turret of an M1151 up armored HMMWV and the house belonged to an Iraqi insurgent who I don't quite think was as happy to see us at 1am than the local FD responding to a fire lol


----------



## Jambi (Jul 31, 2013)

MrJones said:


> many of the nursing homes here-abouts use MM/YY*



I can't help but think of this as an expiration date


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 31, 2013)

EMDispatch said:


> Our fire department sticks to life before property... We've taken trucks through chain link fences, and even a low brick wall  on calls for working fires with entrapment.



Our supervisors, boss, and mechanic would have a heart attack if we did that. 

Well on second thought not our mechanic. He would just ask us if it was really fun.


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 31, 2013)

I refuse to believe those clouds around me are getting darker.  

At a service that is rather slow (2-3 runs/truck/24 hr shift), we flew out another one after he connected with 2 trees and then rolled 3-4 times.  A few hours later, we picked up the guy who decided swallowing 2 grams of meth was the best thing to do to avoid going back to jail.

And this was after the open book pelvis fracture, flying out another MVC patient, and the exploding tire run from the other day.

At what point do I have to admit it?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 31, 2013)

We are covering for another area due to low staffing. Our ambulance doesn't have a MDT/CAD, we can't understand anything dispatch is saying, and our pagers keep getting scrambled pages. 

Only 5 more hours to go.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 31, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We are covering for another area due to low staffing. Our ambulance doesn't have a MDT/CAD, we can't understand anything dispatch is saying, and our pagers keep getting scrambled pages.
> 
> Only 5 more hours to go.



Because PS Division lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 31, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Because PS Division lol



We are covering for Hemet but running calls for both Hemet and Redlands division.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 31, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We are covering for Hemet but running calls for both Hemet and Redlands division.



How are you running calls for Redlands? Yucaipa?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 31, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> How are you running calls for Redlands? Yucaipa?



Yeah. They keep calling for mutual aid.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 31, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Yeah. They keep calling for mutual aid.



They sent us down to Redlands from the high desert twice last week. I volunteered since I live down there and I know people hate going there because they don't know where they are or how to get around places. I didn't know PS did the same thing, since it's out of county.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 31, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> They sent us down to Redlands from the high desert twice last week. I volunteered since I live down there and I know people hate going there because they don't know where they are or how to get around places. I didn't know PS did the same thing, since it's out of county.



Talking to the fire crew I guess it's been happening a lot.


----------



## exodus (Jul 31, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We are covering for another area due to low staffing. Our ambulance doesn't have a MDT/CAD, we can't understand anything dispatch is saying, and our pagers keep getting scrambled pages.
> 
> Only 5 more hours to go.



Tell them to bring us out there!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 31, 2013)

exodus said:


> Tell them to bring us out there!



I wish. I'm pretty sure dispatch is mad at me. I call our dispatch and have her transfer me to Hemet dispatch haha


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 31, 2013)

One day I'll learn that over 100 isn't a time to run... It always sounds like such a good idea initially...


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 31, 2013)

Irving Zisman has returned!!!!

http://m.joblo.com/joblo/news/49644


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 31, 2013)

Another code today. Pushed all meds and ran the code for a while until the CCP arrived. Also got to help float an IJ pacer wire. Fun times


----------



## Easternemt (Jul 31, 2013)

I had a rough day today during training...I did terrible behind the wheel! ! I hope I don't get fired


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 31, 2013)

Easternemt said:


> I had a rough day today during training...I did terrible behind the wheel! ! I hope I don't get fired



Keep your chin up. Code driving isn't as easy as people think. Keep on practicing and you'll get it. Remember, only drive as fast as you feel comfortable. If you don't feel comfortable opposing at certain intersections then don't, shut down and advise dispatch you're blocked in and light back up when it's safe to do so. We don't do anyone any good if we create another call on our way to the original whether we're involved or if its a wake accident. 

You got this.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 31, 2013)

Not sure if this deserves its own thread but....what's the purpose of the 10lb sandbag placed on a cath lab patients groin? I'd ask my CCTRN but he's in, shall I say not very pleasant mood at the moment lol


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 31, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Not sure if this deserves its own thread but....what's the purpose of the 10lb sandbag placed on a cath lab patients groin? I'd ask my CCTRN but he's in, shall I say not very pleasant mood at the moment lol



Holds pressure over the site to prevent excess bleeding/bruising.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 31, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Not sure if this deserves its own thread but....what's the purpose of the 10lb sandbag placed on a cath lab patients groin? I'd ask my CCTRN but he's in, shall I say not very pleasant mood at the moment lol



To hold direct pressure at the site used for cardiac access?


----------



## Clipper1 (Jul 31, 2013)

The femoral artery is used for the cath procedure.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 31, 2013)

...because not every hospital has an extra medical student to hold pressure?


----------



## Easternemt (Jul 31, 2013)

Robb said:


> Keep your chin up. Code driving isn't as easy as people think. Keep on practicing and you'll get it. Remember, only drive as fast as you feel comfortable. If you don't feel comfortable opposing at certain intersections then don't, shut down and advise dispatch you're blocked in and light back up when it's safe to do so. We don't do anyone any good if we create another call on our way to the original whether we're involved or if its a wake accident.
> 
> You got this.



Thank you thank you thank you!! I needed to hear that Robb! I mean, is it normal that using only mirrors to drive and reverse is challenging? Or am I the only one that sucks at it? lol

Sorry for complaining...I was just surprised at how difficult it was and how bad I did.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 31, 2013)

Easternemt said:


> Thank you thank you thank you!! I needed to hear that Robb! I mean, is it normal that using only mirrors to drive and reverse is challenging? Or am I the only one that sucks at it? lol
> 
> Sorry for complaining...I was just surprised at how difficult it was and how bad I did.



It just takes getting used to. Like anything else, there is a learning curve. Especially if you've come from small vehicles and/or don't frequently back into spots, backing a Type I or III ambulance into a garage for the first time with your FTO watching is an experience. You'll get a handle on it eventually.


----------



## Easternemt (Jul 31, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> It just takes getting used to. Like anything else, there is a learning curve. Especially if you've come from small vehicles and/or don't frequently back into spots, backing a Type I or III ambulance into a garage for the first time with your FTO watching is an experience. You'll get a handle on it eventually.



Thank you Chaz90! That's very encouraging to hear. I'll keep practicing and trying my best.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm not sure if I should be impressed or ashamed, but I just carried on an hour long fart joke with my nine year old daughter, and it's just about been the most fun and laughing I've had in my entire life.

My wife thinks I'm horrible and I'm going to ruin my daughter, but my daughter and I just had more fun than Disneyland.   

She is now lying in bed singing about how much she loves daddy. :beerchug:


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks guys, I tried googling it, but the first link I clicked on was an allnurses.com thread...which sent me running back here lol. Fortunately I found another link after that explained cardiac cath a lot better lol


----------



## exodus (Aug 1, 2013)

It's sure slow here tonight.

Really it is, 2 cancels in 10 hours.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 1, 2013)

exodus said:


> It's sure slow here tonight.
> 
> Really it is, 2 cancels in 10 hours.



We only had 2 transports in 12 hours :/


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 1, 2013)

exodus said:


> It's sure slow here tonight.
> 
> Really it is, 2 cancels in 10 hours.




I got zero calls on Monday. Tuesday made up for that with 10 calls split between two students.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 1, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I got zero calls on Monday. Tuesday made up for that with 10 calls split between two students.



What rotation / Sub-I are you on? Still out of Arrowhead?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 1, 2013)

Jambi said:


> What rotation / Sub-I are you on? Still out of Arrowhead?


Cardiology at ARMC. I do EM there next.


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 1, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Cardiology at ARMC. I do EM there next.



When are you coming out to Kern!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 1, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> When are you coming out to Kern!


October to November.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 1, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We only had 2 transports in 12 hours :/



I'm in the same boat. Two transports in twelve hours and on a day car too.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 1, 2013)

Easternemt said:


> I had a rough day today during training...I did terrible behind the wheel! ! I hope I don't get fired



Don't feel so bad... My current partner almost put the rig through a dumpster, and a chain link fence during our EVOC class... With the instructor in the passenger seat next to him. 

He's still employed, and has gotten much better at driving an ambulance.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 1, 2013)

I love coming back to the garage to find a subpoena waiting for me. :wacko:



Easternemt said:


> Thank you thank you thank you!! I needed to hear that Robb! I mean, is it normal that using only mirrors to drive and reverse is challenging? Or am I the only one that sucks at it? lol
> 
> Sorry for complaining...I was just surprised at how difficult it was and how bad I did.



No it's not. But you get used to it. Driving an ambulance is tough if you're not used to driving bigger vehicles. They're long, wide, turn slow, accelerate slow, stop slow, not easy to drive but after you spend some time behind the wheel you'll be surprised what you can do and parking spots you can fit in.

In your down time practice driving if your partner and dispatch are OK with it. When my partner and I train new hire intermediates (He's an FTO, I'm just the medic but I still give my input. We have intermediates train intermediates and medics train medics) we usually have them driving around when we're posted rather than sitting around doing nothing. We also do system status management so we have a mile radius in which we can roam from our designated post. We have them drive normal, parallel park, revers park, we park it oddly and make them get out of it. Usually we use natural barriers or cones if we find them lying around (just remember to put them back when you're done and use your head about which ones seem safe to borrow and which ones need to stay in place. 

Random question but do you guys have backup cameras on your rigs? 

I always find it funny when people make comments about me parking my personal truck (crew can short bed Super Duty). That thing feels small compared to my ambo.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> I love coming back to the garage to find a subpoena waiting for me. :wacko:



That doesn't sound fun... :unsure:


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 1, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Not sure if this deserves its own thread but....what's the purpose of the 10lb sandbag placed on a cath lab patients groin? I'd ask my CCTRN but he's in, shall I say not very pleasant mood at the moment lol



The sandbag is to maintain pressure on the arterial access site after hemostasis is obtained. Depending on the patient's body habitus it does not really provide all that much pressure on the actual site but it is a good reminder to the patient to keep their leg straight. They also help with hematomas.

Post cath patients are heavily anticoagulated and at risk for serious bleeds. If they ooze we can use SubQ lido/Epi. If they get a hematoma we are stuck "mashing" it out and holding pressure for ~30min. If they had a right and left cath (venous and arterial) you can get a Pseudoanyeursm and AV fistula. And then there are retroperitoneal bleeds which are usually bad. They will dump a ton of blood volume into the cavity and go into shock.

Pulling sheaths for an EP study is fun. They will have up to 8 sheaths and access sites, mostly venous.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 1, 2013)

Im almost done with this work week... I'm on day 6/7 then 2 days off and I'm back at it!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 1, 2013)

And as fast as the paycheck came its gone to the bill collectors :angry:

It's absolutely asinine that as a medic it's still paycheck to paycheck. Storage unit needs to go, that'll save me some money. Not really sure what else I can cut out though :-/


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> And as fast as the paycheck came its gone to the bill collectors :angry:
> 
> It's absolutely asinine that as a medic it's still paycheck to paycheck. Storage unit needs to go, that'll save me some money. Not really sure what else I can cut out though :-/



Thus the reason I left EMS unfortunately...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> And as fast as the paycheck came its gone to the bill collectors :angry:
> 
> It's absolutely asinine that as a medic it's still paycheck to paycheck. Storage unit needs to go, that'll save me some money. Not really sure what else I can cut out though :-/



I feel you there!


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> And as fast as the paycheck came its gone to the bill collectors :angry:
> 
> It's absolutely asinine that as a medic it's still paycheck to paycheck. Storage unit needs to go, that'll save me some money. Not really sure what else I can cut out though :-/



I was faced with this when I had to move to Omaha for nursing school, leaving my baby and my wife behind 64 miles away, and cutting back to a bare minimum for the first semester. I presumed it would be for twenty weeks but left options open for longer.

1. No car. Means no insurance or parking fees or license.
2. Share rent on a nicer place or rent a crummy place.
3. Make an ironclad budget and a fallback plan for food if you fall off for a month. I baked my own sourdough bread, ate mac and cheese from a box made with water, bought groceries and vitamins monthly, budgeted a greyhound ticket to and from once a week to visit them and had to skip that a couple times. But have a plan _with a date projected to emerge_.
4. Use the library, friends, and/or work for internet access, maybe laundry.(Using friends works if you have a finish line in mind and exhibit that you are going for it; nothing torques me up worse than someone acting poor and needy for my help, then buying a sixpack or taking a trip).
5. Speaking of library/homes away fro home: free books, movies, audio books, study place, warm and cool when appropriate, comfy chairs maybe.

 Ditto some cafe's (Starbucks, Paesano's), go with a friend who's buying for him or herself for camouflage and use the free wifi. If you find some little place, after a bit ask about any employment they might have, although that may get you 86'ed because they are uncomfortable with you afterwards.

Colleges/universities; if you are a student , or if you can get ID to get onto campus, do so. (Some places used to sell student activity cards to non-students; then again, they didn't use to check ID's to get on campus at all, do they now?). Many things to do there, such as watch TV, MAYBE free wifi, etc etc. Employment bulletin boards often.

6. Get a better paying job. Even if it isn't EMS. And/or a second job.
7. Seek credit help through nonprofit/free means, your bank (advice not more debt).
8. Basic type of cell phone on good company. Or no cell phone. No data plan. I wouldn't go "prepaid" since the time you need lots of overage minutes will be emergencies (maybe).
9. No cable tv.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 1, 2013)

"Registered" for medic school.  Now it is a waiting game till they email me telling me I am in and asking for my money.  I hate this waiting game..........


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 1, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> "Registered" for medic school.  Now it is a waiting game till they email me telling me I am in and asking for my money.  I hate this waiting game..........


I just did that too. It wasn't as bad as I thought, was $1,100 for the first semester. Then again, someone else paid for it for me :lol: A local church is paying the way for me ^_^
Had to go to a preclass meeting about a week ago, I was honestly shocked at how much older the rest of the students are. I'm 18, I'd say the class was predominantly mid-late 30's, with the next youngest being 29. 
I have a feeling it will be a little culture shock for me.


----------



## Ronocologist (Aug 1, 2013)

*First post.*

Seeing as this thread if what it is. I'm putting my first post here. Hi guys!


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 1, 2013)

I actually do pretty well on my EMSA salary. $770 for rent, 340 for truck, 250 bills, 200 food, 200 gas. Being married to a productive otter of society helps. 

Otters are awesome, btw. Monogamous, social, cute and smart. People should be more like otters.

Yey otters.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 1, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Otters are awesome, btw. Monogamous, social, cute and smart. People should be more like otters.
> 
> Yey otters.




Otters? Personally, I prefer beavers.. of the hairless variety.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 1, 2013)

Got a call today for a new job. I'll be putting in my two weeks tomorrow and moving halfway across the country to start on the 19th. Way more money, slightly better protocols, and my wife will be happy because we'll be close to her parents for the first time in seven years.


----------



## Fire51 (Aug 1, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Got a call today for a new job. I'll be putting in my two weeks tomorrow and moving halfway across the country to start on the 19th. Way more money, slightly better protocols, and my wife will be happy because we'll be close to her parents for the first time in seven years.



That's awesome man, best of luck, I hope it all works out. It seems like the move is the best choice so iam sure it will be for the best.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 1, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Got a call today for a new job. I'll be putting in my two weeks tomorrow and moving halfway across the country to start on the 19th. Way more money, slightly better protocols, and my wife will be happy because we'll be close to her parents for the first time in seven years.



What area will you be moving to?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats!!!  If your will to say what part of the country?


----------



## Wheel (Aug 1, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> That's awesome man, best of luck, I hope it all works out. It seems like the move is the best choice so iam sure it will be for the best.





PoeticInjustice said:


> What area will you be moving to?



South Carolina. I'm waiting to look at their social media policy before I say which organization.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 2, 2013)

Bored


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 2, 2013)

These "bread and butter" ILS calls are great for our new hire...giving me a damn headache though.

Had a dude that was down on the floor x6 days, allegedly. Hypertensive, altered, 1AVB + hyperacute Ts, incomplete LBBB, LVH multifocal non-perfusing PVCs with random couplets and to top it off was throwing "runs" of AF...super altered. Guess I can't really complain. All we did was IV, NS, monitor and transport though.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 2, 2013)

43 y/o anteroseptal infarct with elevation in V3, V4, V5. Nailed it on history, serial 12- leads (nine in 12 minutes) and a hefty dose of confidence. Door to cath in less than 15 minutes, not bad for this hospital.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 2, 2013)

Bounced out of clinicals early. Hope that crew enjoys the code they are about to get


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 2, 2013)

Well. Telling a 9 year old that his Mom is dead wasn't even remotely on my list of things to do today. 

For all the nonsense falls we take to the hospital just to find nothing, this poor lady that didn't call 911 ended up having the one head bleed that killed an otherwise healthy young woman.


----------



## Household6 (Aug 2, 2013)

I annoys me greatly that the AED pads used in our whacker bags, the ground transport, and Air Care are all different and not interchangeable.. Know how I found out? The hard way.

Sorry bout your morning Chaz.. I'm sincerely sorry.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 2, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Well. Telling a 9 year old that his Mom is dead wasn't even remotely on my list of things to do today.
> 
> For all the nonsense falls we take to the hospital just to find nothing, this poor lady that didn't call 911 ended up having the one head bleed that killed an otherwise healthy young woman.



That sucks. Sorry dude. Seemed like it was just a crummy day, or night, all around.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 2, 2013)

Moving is going to be expensive.


----------



## EMT2B (Aug 2, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Well. Telling a 9 year old that his Mom is dead wasn't even remotely on my list of things to do today.


Chaz~
I'm so sorry you had to do that.  Telling someone that their loved one is not coming back has got to be so hard.  Exponentially harder if that person is a child.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 2, 2013)

First code in four months. Deader than a brick.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 2, 2013)

Household6 said:


> I annoys me greatly that the AED pads used in our whacker bags, the ground transport, and Air Care are all different and not interchangeable.. Know how I found out? The hard way.
> 
> Sorry bout your morning Chaz.. I'm sincerely sorry.



We've got adapters attached to our LP12's therapy capable that allows us to plug into fire's Phillips brand pads. They're about 30-40 bucks if I remember, might be useful to get one for the ambulance.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 2, 2013)

Im like a kid on christmas. Our local emergency responder charity is starting an EMS only softball tournament. Im excited to start playing again!


----------



## Anjel (Aug 2, 2013)

Made it to Ohio and got all settled in. Taking my practical in the AM. 

I swear Ohio is the absolute worst state to drive through! And we had to go all the way to the bottom of it. At least I have my work husband to keep me company. 


 2


----------



## CritterNurse (Aug 2, 2013)

For the past couple months I've been planning on attending an SCA event that is coming up in a couple weeks. I've been working hard on garb and gathering the other stuff I'll need that day. 

Today I got an invitation for a cookout with the animal rescue I volunteer with. It will be held within 5 miles of my house. Its on the same day as the SCA event. The SCA event is well over an hour away from home so there's no way I can go to both. I'm torn. I wish I could be in two places at once.

My social calendar is so empty... why do these two events have to land on the same day???


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 2, 2013)

Society for Creative Anachronism?


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 2, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Society for Creative Anachronism?


I would only think so. "Garb" and "SCA" in the same context is pretty much a tell.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 2, 2013)

Sudden Cardiac Arrest


----------



## CritterNurse (Aug 2, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Society for Creative Anachronism?



Yup 

I happened to stumble across an event being held by the local 'province' this spring. So I went home, dug out the outfit I wore to my cousin's wedding and went back to join in the fun. 







I'm the one on the far left. Sure my outfit wasn't exactly period, but it was close enough. This time I'm making something much closer to period.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 2, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Sudden Cardiac Arrest



Most people don't dress for that occasion. (In fact, they're often naked, and wedged between the toilet and bathtub)


----------



## Tigger (Aug 2, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Most people don't dress for that occasion. (In fact, they're often naked, and wedged between the toilet and bathtub)



And if they were dressed at the start they usually aren't by the end. If they're really lucky they'll be rocking a gown by the end, maybe just maybe.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 2, 2013)

Tigger said:


> And if they were dressed at the start they usually aren't by the end. If they're really lucky they'll be rocking a gown by the end, maybe just maybe.



My arrests don't rock gowns. They sport a trendy "full body sheet" in the ECU.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 2, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> My arrests don't rock gowns. They sport a trendy "full body sheet" in the ECU.



All of mine have sported a body bag in the end :glare:


----------



## EMT2B (Aug 2, 2013)

At Target earlier, and there's a man who appears to be an "urban outdoorsman" sitting on the bench outside the store.  He asked a passer-by for some water, so I went back to my car and raided my stash of water and snacks I keep in the trunk.  When I gave them to him, I asked if he needed anything else.  He said no, he was just waiting for the ambulance.  I asked if anyone had called for an ambulance, and when he said no, offered to call myself.  I tried to call 411 (information) on my phone, but its a pre-paid, and it wouldn't let me.  I tried to look up the number of local PD to get an ambo sent non-emergency, but that didn't work either (stupid pre-paid!!), so I went inside Target to ask them to call for a non-emergency transport.  I was informed that the guy was not homeless, and seems to be a regular visitor.  Target employee said he'd call the man's caretaker.  I finished my shopping and on my way out, there was an AMR rig with one medic talking to the patient, and the other medic talking to PD who'd just arrived on-scene.  I'm just glad I'm not the one who called 911.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 2, 2013)

One gown makes 25 body bags worth it. Letting one person see their kid graduate from high school is worth it.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 2, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> One gown makes 25 body bags worth it. Letting one person see their kid graduate from high school is worth it.



Unfortunately all my gowns have only made it a day or two in the ICU. One day circumstances will align and we will have a story to be proud of instead if an interesting case review. At this point I consider it unusual when the doc makes it out to the ambulance while we are still in the bay.


----------



## EMT2B (Aug 3, 2013)

Tigger said:


> One day circumstances will align and we will have a story to be proud of instead if an interesting case review.


Saw this article on FB.  Seems interesting. http://www.ems1.com/international/articles/1482976-Doctor-claims-he-could-have-saved-Sopranos-star-after-heart-attack/


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 3, 2013)

Scabies and head lice. Im ready to go home now.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 3, 2013)

...............oops


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 3, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Scabies and head lice. Im ready to go home now.


They have stuff for that...


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 3, 2013)

I've had only a couple "saves" that made it past the ED. Both went to ICU. After that, there wasn't any dispo information. I doubt any exited the ICU under their own power... let alone with a pulse.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 3, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> They have stuff for that...



Showered with permethrin as soon as we went out of service. Hopefully ill continue to get lucky with avoiding creepy crawleys


----------



## exodus (Aug 3, 2013)

My last arrest was talking to us as we rolled into the ER...

Talking / mumbling on scene. Went to pulseless v-tach, first shock within 10 seconds. Back into sinus rhythm.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 3, 2013)

exodus said:


> My last arrest was talking to us as we rolled into the ER...
> 
> Talking / mumbling on scene. Went to pulseless v-tach, first shock within 10 seconds. Back into sinus rhythm.



Had a patient the other day we made for nausea and weakness. Late 50s male who, from looking at him, was in no obvious distress. Only vital outside of normal was his bp, but he was noncompliant with his meds. Ambulance transported him and hospital elected to put him in triage. Before the ambo guys finished their report, the guy started vomiting blood in the triage area, and fell over dead. They worked him for a good 30min before calling him. Completely unexpected. That guy was talking, joking, and in good spirits when I last saw him.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 3, 2013)

Never mind....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 3, 2013)

exodus said:


> My last arrest was talking to us as we rolled into the ER...
> 
> Talking / mumbling on scene. Went to pulseless v-tach, first shock within 10 seconds. Back into sinus rhythm.



That was your BLS call right?


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 3, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Had a patient the other day we made for nausea and weakness. Late 50s male who, from looking at him, was in no obvious distress. Only vital outside of normal was his bp, but he was noncompliant with his meds. Ambulance transported him and hospital elected to put him in triage. Before the ambo guys finished their report, the guy started vomiting blood in the triage area, and fell over dead. They worked him for a good 30min before calling him. Completely unexpected. That guy was talking, joking, and in good spirits when I last saw him.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 3, 2013)

You may all call me paramedic Anjel!!
I passed! First try. Only person who didn't have to retake a station!!!


So happy!


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 3, 2013)

Anjel said:


> You may all call me paramedic Anjel!!
> I passed! First try. Only person who didn't have to retake a station!!!
> 
> 
> So happy!



Congratulations Paramedic Anjel!


----------



## Wheel (Aug 3, 2013)

Anjel said:


> You may all call me paramedic Anjel!!
> I passed! First try. Only person who didn't have to retake a station!!!
> 
> 
> So happy!



Congratulations. Now you may learn the super secret handshake.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 3, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> Yup
> 
> I happened to stumble across an event being held by the local 'province' this spring. So I went home, dug out the outfit I wore to my cousin's wedding and went back to join in the fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 3, 2013)

*post tones* "medic xx copy you 10-78 (medics need assistance, panic button depressed)"

"Uhhhh, we're code 4..."

Apparently our spare decided it wanted to be cute and start sending out random distress signals while it sat on the table by itself...maybe it was bored?

Damn thing ruined my nap


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 3, 2013)

Robb said:


> "Uhhhh, we're code 4..."



Another radio phrase not used over here! I used it once thinking it was universal, and was told people had no idea what I was talking about and that it sounded like Priority 4, meaning a DOA.


----------



## mct601 (Aug 3, 2013)

I can't stand using codes, especially since I am working on my 4th company in three years come next week. Its redundant and useless. Every county/parish down here has their own too. When I was first responding in south MS I constantly had to advise SO dispatch "please use plain english, I didnt copy".


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 3, 2013)

Finished my PHTLS refresher. The term BLS before ALS was use at last 11 or 12 times. I was the only paramedic. No rns no mds no pas. The instructor was an advanced EMT .


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 3, 2013)

We follow the ICS system as far as using 10 codes, which is we don't. Everything is plain English.


----------



## mct601 (Aug 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We follow the ICS system as far as using 10 codes, which is we don't. Everything is plain English.



As it should be. The ambulance services down here have codes that typically contradict one another. I know one company has a signal for a psych, while the other uses it for a possible/death. AMR is really the only company that pushes it (they actually give a written exam to the people coming out of orientation on the 10 codes, signals, and posts). Luckily my current full time and part time companies are lax on it. I don't know how my next company will be, but its small so I'd imagine lax as well.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 3, 2013)

My county has been really interested in all the FEMA stuff, and they mostly want us to use plain English, but they still say some weird things.

I don't know why, but they changed "en route" to "responding". They changed "clear" to "available". I always like to joke by saying "available and ready to run more calls", but I'll release the push to talk button so they don't hear me say "and ready to run more calls".

They say "x-ray" when you are returning to the station to go off duty, but you are still available for calls.

They say "nora" when you are returning to the station to go off duty, but you are no longer available for calls.

I regularly hear "OD" for "off duty", "EOS" for "end of shift", and "ODS" for "on-duty supervisor". I don't see why we made changes to be NIMS compliant, and then we aren't really NIMS compliant in certain areas. :\


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 3, 2013)

It's official, those clouds up there are as black as can be.  

16yo male, unrestrained passenger who took the full impact into a tree.  Bleeding from the ears, depressed skull fracture, and blood in his urine.  We were about an hour from the closest Level I, and all the birds were grounded due to low cloud ceiling.  Forced to go to the local ED with him, and not happy about it.  I'm not going to go into all the details, but despite telling them that if someone could get me some extra help to go along for the ride, I was willing to beat feet and get him where he needed to be, and being completely ignored, things just continued to spiral downhill.  

An hour and a half after getting to the ED, and watching this kid starting to decompensate, another round of phone calls was made to try and get HEMS.  Still no one was flying, so they headed our way via ground.  It was somewhere around 3 1/2 hours after I picked the kid up before he was loaded into another truck and taken to the Level I.  

At the very best, this kid will be lucky to have made it into surgery 4 1/2-5 hours after the accident.  It wouldn't have been ideal, but had I been allowed to head straight to the trauma center, he would of been there a heck of a lot sooner and into surgery, where he needed to be, a lot quicker as well.  It's just frustrating when your put into a situation where you know what you need to do, but circumstances dictate it can't be done.  Between local policy and politics, my hands were tied when it came to making a decision about where to transport.

Thanks to the delay in transport, the kid is now behind the 8 ball.  I really hope he pulls through.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 3, 2013)

The only 10 code I hear with any regularity is 10-100 which I've gathered through context (or half the time they just say what it means immediately after saying "10-100") means crew member has stepped off the rig. I've let a 10-4 slip once lol but pretty much any other time the response over the radio is usually "uh, say again?" Lol


----------



## Wheel (Aug 3, 2013)

So, I took a good look over the protocols for the agency I'll be joining this month, and it looks like there are only a few minor changes, mostly in the drug box.

1. Amio, instead of Lidocaine
2. Glucagon (yay)
3. Nitro paste
4. Fent as primary narc instead of morphine (yay)
5. They don't have therapeutic hypothermia, but it is being looked at as a possibility

Overall I'm happy with those changes. Hopefully they'll add hypothermia. What I'm most surprised with is the pay there. It's a bit more than I expected, all things considered (a nice surprise.)


----------



## Achilles (Aug 3, 2013)

mct601 said:


> I can't stand using codes, especially since I am working on my 4th company in three years come next week. Its redundant and useless. Every county/parish down here has their own too. When I was first responding in south MS I constantly had to advise SO dispatch "please use plain english, I didnt copy".



Are they ten codes or code colors?


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 3, 2013)

Apparently, that kid I had that was in the MVC this morning has confirmed spinal, skull, facial, rib, and pelvis fractures.  I have no idea about any injury to organs, with the exception of a brain injury.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 3, 2013)

Aprz said:


> My county has been really interested in all the FEMA stuff, and they mostly want us to use plain English, but they still say some weird things.
> 
> I don't know why, but they changed "en route" to "responding". They changed "clear" to "available". I always like to joke by saying "available and ready to run more calls", but I'll release the push to talk button so they don't hear me say "and ready to run more calls".
> 
> ...



Most of our stuff is plain English. Some 10 codes, usually just 10-4, 10-8 or 10-78. Then status 5 is either time to go home or timed out at the hospital and technically available in the system. Status 6 means pending 911s, usually has a number after it (status 6x2 for 2 calls pending), status 99 is holding the wall, code 50 is a death. 


There are a few others that I don't remember off the top of my head


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 3, 2013)

Another PHI Training... Lol gotta love paid training days...




The seat I want lol (I'm in the blue)


----------



## Aprz (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice pictures! I am surprised they landed or lifted off so close to buildings and trees. I attended an airway class, and they landed in front of the station where they were training at, but the station was out in the middle of no wheres.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 3, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> The only 10 code I hear with any regularity is 10-100 which I've gathered through context (or half the time they just say what it means immediately after saying "10-100") means crew member has stepped off the rig. I've let a 10-4 slip once lol but pretty much any other time the response over the radio is usually "uh, say again?" Lol




Generally a 10-100 has a very specific reason on why the crew is out of the ambulance.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hmm, just managed to avoid a call for "cardiac problems" that dispatch managed to assign as an Alpha priority. That kind of fortune can't last long...


----------



## CritterNurse (Aug 3, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I don't know why, but they changed "en route" to "responding". They changed "clear" to "available". I always like to joke by saying "available and ready to run more calls", but I'll release the push to talk button so they don't hear me say "and ready to run more calls".



In my area 'en route' and 'responding' mean two different things. En route means you are on the road towards your destination. Responding means you're getting ready to hit the road, but haven't left your current location yet. Its used to let people know you have heard the tone and plan on assisting, but will have a small delay.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 3, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> At Target earlier, and there's a man who appears to be an "urban outdoorsman" sitting on the bench outside the store.  He asked a passer-by for some water, so I went back to my car and raided my stash of water and snacks I keep in the trunk.  When I gave them to him, I asked if he needed anything else.  He said no, he was just waiting for the ambulance.  I asked if anyone had called for an ambulance, and when he said no, offered to call myself.  I tried to call 411 (information) on my phone, but its a pre-paid, and it wouldn't let me.  I tried to look up the number of local PD to get an ambo sent non-emergency, but that didn't work either (stupid pre-paid!!), so I went inside Target to ask them to call for a non-emergency transport.  I was informed that the guy was not homeless, and seems to be a regular visitor.  Target employee said he'd call the man's caretaker.  I finished my shopping and on my way out, there was an AMR rig with one medic talking to the patient, and the other medic talking to PD who'd just arrived on-scene.  I'm just glad I'm not the one who called 911.



You got sucked in.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 3, 2013)

Over 40,000 posts in this thread...


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 3, 2013)

Just found out one of our Electrophysiologists drives a Tesla Roadster. Giggidty


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 3, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Generally a 10-100 has a very specific reason on why the crew is out of the ambulance.



Generally at my company used when someone's in the bathroom or waiting in line for food. We're a non emergency inter facility transport company with no 911 contracts and street corner posting (excuse me- SSM) all shift so generally speaking as long as your not delayed more than a couple minutes it's no big deal. 

En route and responding are used interchangeably as well as clear and available


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 3, 2013)

IFT time frames are slightly different. If you have more than enough time to reach your pickup location before your pickup time. I had a partner once who got mad because I didn't immediately exit the video store when we got a page... for a discharge from a hospital 5 minutes away... scheduled for 20 minutes from when we got the page. So instead of letting me finish browsing we got to sit in the ambulance bay for 15 minutes waiting for the pickup time.


Oh, and for radio terminology, we used "copy page" for getting the page and "en route" or "responding" for when we actually started moving (which no one cared about anyways). For the first year at the company, our PCRs didn't even have a place to put the dispatch time ("alarm time").


----------



## FuManChu (Aug 4, 2013)

Where I work now we don't even have radios, we get dispatched via text, and we text in to get our call times. We text: enroute, on scene, depart scene, arrival. We pull our call times for our PCRs from the cell phone.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 4, 2013)

mct601 said:


> As it should be. The ambulance services down here have codes that typically contradict one another. I know one company has a signal for a psych, while the other uses it for a possible/death. AMR is really the only company that pushes it (they actually give a written exam to the people coming out of orientation on the 10 codes, signals, and posts). Luckily my current full time and part time companies are lax on it. I don't know how my next company will be, but its small so I'd imagine lax as well.



It makes life a lot easier. The fire department also uses plain English. Really the only "codes" we use are Code 4 (saying we are safe) and Code 7 (stopping for food) but we can easily say we are safe or we are stopping for food with no issues. 

As Exdous knows we aren't that professional over the radio...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 4, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Generally a 10-100 has a very specific reason on why the crew is out of the ambulance.



Or 10-200. Always my favorite ten code to put out over our county wide dispatch  channel with all the echoing in the background 

Also, I don't know how I forgot about code 7s. If we want to go further than a mile away from our post for food or coffee we ask for a code 7 in the area of so and so. Sometimes they'll let us run an errand or stop by one of our houses if we ask to run a detail and its not way out of the way. I've never done it because I've never lived close enough but I've heard of people posting at their house or apartment if its within a mile. As long as your chute times are good, you answer the radio quickly and you have good access to get onto the big road you're posted near they don't really care where we hang out.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 4, 2013)

Darn it, I left everything in the rig at the station 50 miles away from where I live with a crew I don't really trust. I really hope none of it is missing when I get back, and they don't get held over more than an hour. <_<


----------



## exodus (Aug 4, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> That was your BLS call right?



Yuppp.

We walk in, and everyone is running, then they tell us. "We called 911, you can go."  We're pretty much, uhm, we are 911 and walk over to the pt who's on the floor.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 4, 2013)

exodus said:


> Yuppp.
> 
> We walk in, and everyone is running, then they tell us. "We called 911, you can go."  We're pretty much, uhm, we are 911 and walk over to the pt who's on the floor.


Tell us more. I'm interested, and I don't see anything on the previous pages.


----------



## exodus (Aug 4, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Tell us more. I'm interested, and I don't see anything on the previous pages.



BLS call for general weakness from dialysis. No BLS available so they sent us, an ALS unit and it's in the city next to us, which we don't cover 911. We pull up, and as we're unloading the gear, we see people running towards the back of the center. We walk in, and they're like, oh no, you can go, we call 911. We're like, oh well, lets just check it out. We walk in, and see the patient on the floor and everyone freaking out, so I walked back out to the rig, grabbed the ALS bags on get in. 

Pt is altered, nearly unresponsive. Get the pads on her just in case, and she goes into V-Tach. Medic notices, shocks the patient, and we load her up on our gurney. At this point, the cities fire department and since the pt is on our gurney we go ahead and do the transport, but have one of their medics ride along with us. By the time we got to the ER, she was awake and talking. Only complaint, "You poked my finger for the glucose."

Dispatched was confused when I told them we were transporting code 3 with a fire rider from the other city though!


----------



## Aprz (Aug 4, 2013)

exodus said:


> BLS call for general weakness from dialysis. No BLS available so they sent us, an ALS unit and it's in the city next to us, which we don't cover 911. We pull up, and as we're unloading the gear, we see people running towards the back of the center. We walk in, and they're like, oh no, you can go, we call 911. We're like, oh well, lets just check it out. We walk in, and see the patient on the floor and everyone freaking out, so I walked back out to the rig, grabbed the ALS bags on get in.
> 
> Pt is altered, nearly unresponsive. Get the pads on her just in case, and she goes into V-Tach. Medic notices, shocks the patient, and we load her up on our gurney. At this point, the cities fire department and since the pt is on our gurney we go ahead and do the transport, but have one of their medics ride along with us. By the time we got to the ER, she was awake and talking. Only complaint, "You poked my finger for the glucose."
> 
> Dispatched was confused when I told them we were transporting code 3 with a fire rider from the other city though!


Wow, she kinda got lucky there was no BLS units available for her dialysis appointment.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 4, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Wow, she kinda got lucky there was no BLS units available for her dialysis appointment.



Well, realistically a BLS unit should have provided identical treatment with an AED...


----------



## exodus (Aug 4, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Well, realistically a BLS unit should have provided identical treatment with an AED...



Yup, facility had an AED as well, but they were freaking out, so I'm not sure how well it would have worked.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 4, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Well, realistically a BLS unit should have provided identical treatment with an AED...




Not necessarily. We're assuming pulseless v-tach here, which isn't explicitly stated. If the lady still had a pulse, than the AED wouldn't have been used. 

We're also assuming that the BLS unit has an AED. This is California we're talking about after all.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 4, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Not necessarily. We're assuming pulseless v-tach here, which isn't explicitly stated. If the lady still had a pulse, than the AED wouldn't have been used.
> 
> We're also assuming that the BLS unit has an AED. This is California we're talking about after all.



Our BLS units do have AEDs


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 4, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Our BLS units do have AEDs


My company out here didn't. Maybe something changed in the past 6 years.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 4, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> My company out here didn't. Maybe something changed in the past 6 years.



We just got them around a year ago


----------



## exodus (Aug 4, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Not necessarily. We're assuming pulseless v-tach here, which isn't explicitly stated. If the lady still had a pulse, than the AED wouldn't have been used.
> 
> We're also assuming that the BLS unit has an AED. This is California we're talking about after all.



Yeah, it was pulseless.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 4, 2013)

exodus said:


> Yeah, it was pulseless.


Then by all means, paddle the patient like you were at AdultCon.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 5, 2013)

Yey! All of my stuff was untouched on the rig I left 'em in.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 5, 2013)

Ugh...
The smell of decomp! 


Uhhhhg


----------



## Anjel (Aug 5, 2013)

Found out today, that as soon as I get my license numbers, I will have a full time medic spot waiting for me.

Heck yes!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 5, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Found out today, that as soon as I get my license numbers, I will have a full time medic spot waiting for me.
> 
> Heck yes!



So when is the party?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 5, 2013)

Robb said:


> So when is the party?



As soon as I get those numbers. 

Beers on me!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMT2B (Aug 5, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Found out today, that as soon as I get my license numbers, I will have a full time medic spot waiting for me.
> 
> Heck yes!


I send you dancing rodents from the jungle of Africa ... CONGA-RATS!!!!  LoL
Congratulations, Anjel!! :beerchug: :beerchug:


----------



## Aprz (Aug 5, 2013)

Congratulations Anjel!


----------



## Norcal24 (Aug 5, 2013)

There's a hole in my sock on my big toe.

A true sign of a hard working adult or evidence of laziness?


----------



## Achilles (Aug 5, 2013)

Norcal24 said:


> There's a hole in my sock on my big toe.
> 
> A true sign of a hard working adult or evidence of laziness?



It shows how religious you are - wearing holy clothes.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 5, 2013)

Norcal24 said:


> There's a hole in my sock on my big toe.
> 
> A true sign of a hard working adult or evidence of laziness?



For me it would mean I'm wearing my Redbacks. Weird wear pattern always puts a hole in my left sock over the big toe. :/.


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 5, 2013)

I have holes in my shoes under my big toes, which means socks always go out there. I walk funny though, kinda a duck walk, so that's why... :huh:


----------



## Jambi (Aug 5, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Found out today, that as soon as I get my license numbers, I will have a full time medic spot waiting for me.
> 
> Heck yes!



Congratz! It feels good doesn't it?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats Anjel. That is awesome news.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 5, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> I send you dancing rodents from the jungle of Africa ... CONGA-RATS!!!!  LoL
> Congratulations, Anjel!! :beerchug: :beerchug:



Now that's pretty funny :lol:


----------



## Fire51 (Aug 5, 2013)

Are Buicks good cars for traveling, or in other words good on gas(MPG), not the newer ones either, the one I was looking at was a little older not sure what year. Also what are some good cars that are easy on gas. Just going to be traveling a lot so looking for car that would work out for that.


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 5, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> Are Buicks good cars for traveling, or in other words good on gas(MPG), not the newer ones either, the one I was looking at was a little older not sure what year. Also what are some good cars that are easy on gas. Just going to be traveling a lot so looking for car that would work out for that.


Do you know the model? Or can you find a similar picture? 
That's a _biiggg _ gap that the car could fall in, haha. 
I'm guessing you're talking about a LeSabre (it's the most popular [if you can call a Buick besides the GNX popular? haha])


----------



## Fire51 (Aug 5, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Do you know the model? Or can you find a similar picture?
> That's a _biiggg _ gap that the car could fall in, haha.
> I'm guessing you're talking about a LeSabre (it's the most popular [if you can call a Buick besides the GNX popular? haha])



No I did just a quick look and that was at the price(5,000) I know stupid for not looking at model. Will have to do that tomorrow.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 5, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> No I did just a quick look and that was at the price(5,000) I know stupid for not looking at model. Will have to do that tomorrow.



Honda, Toyota, Nissan...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 5, 2013)

Apparently we're getting raises and new tablets with voice recognition software for charting... This is gonna be interesting to see how this all goes down.


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 5, 2013)

Alright. I'm probably going to ramble sometime in this post, so sorry :blush: 
So, I'm just gonna guess we're talking late 90's/ early 00's at that price point. 
Most of the Buicks at that time (Riviera, Le Sabre, Regal is all of them I think) had the L36 3.8L series II, along with a lot of Pontiacs and Olds. I don't know the motor in the Century, but I know they get high 20's, because my sister used to drive one. 

The 3.8L is a great motor, they made Ward's top 10 engines list for 2 or 3 years in a row. The Series I (it was phased out in '95 I believe) was also a good motor, just underpowered. 
I've had 3 of the series II's in that past two years, including the L67 version with the Eaton roots type supercharger. The Riviera is the one in Buick's line up that's available supercharged.
I drive with a heavy foot, but the Camaro and the Firebird with the 3.8L both averaged about 24ish MPG. They're decently peppy, too.   

The one problem they like to have is the intake manifold gasket. You can normally see if that has cracked by checking the coolant and seeing if there's oil in it. I cracked my Firebird's and did 4 coolant flushes and there was still sludge from the oil. If it hasn't been replaced, but they kept up with coolant  flushes then it's probably ok.  
I also had to replace the AC compressor on both my GTP and Firebird, plus the AC clutch on the Camaro, so that seems to be another. 
Other than that, they're pretty solid. I gave the Camaro to a friend and he's ran it up from the 170k I had it at to 250k in the past year without any other problems. I've loved all of them and they all took trips from Phx to San Diego, about once a month and held up fine.


----------



## Fire51 (Aug 5, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Alright. I'm probably going to ramble sometime in this post, so sorry :blush:
> So, I'm just gonna guess we're talking late 90's/ early 00's at that price point.
> Most of the Buicks at that time (Riviera, Le Sabre, Regal is all of them I think) had the L36 3.8L series II, along with a lot of Pontiacs and Olds. I don't know the motor in the Century, but I know they get high 20's, because my sister used to drive one.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Fire51 (Aug 5, 2013)

Robb said:


> Apparently we're getting raises and new tablets with voice recognition software for charting... This is gonna be interesting to see how this all goes down.



That will be very interesting, you gotta keep us informed on how it all works out.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm quite fond of my '05 Dodge Dakota 4.7L V8 though the mileage does kinda suck, getting 16-18 combined. Though I can get up to 22 highway on long road trips (going from LA to SD or even the coast to coast road trip I did last year). Need to hurry up and get into the FD so I can afford one of them new Eco diesel Rams lol


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 5, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I'm quite fond of my '05 Dodge Dakota 4.7L V8 though the mileage does kinda suck, getting 16-18 combined. Though I can get up to 22 highway on long road trips (going from LA to SD or even the coast to coast road trip I did last year). Need to hurry up and get into the FD so I can afford one of them new Eco diesel Rams lol


Speaking of diesels, I'm rather excited to see the new Cruze diesel. Supposed to get around 5 more mpg than a Jetta TDI, low 50's i think it was, and has a higher hprsepower/ tq rating. Right under 25k, too. More importantly I just like that an American company is taking advantage of the lack of diesel sedans and providing something besides a Jetta, not that Jetta's are bad, but repairs from VAG are extremely expensive (I feel like I need to explain that VAG means Volkswagen Audi Group).


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 5, 2013)

Lol my sister has a Jetta turbo diesel and keeps bragging about her mileage


----------



## Wheel (Aug 5, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Speaking of diesels, I'm rather excited to see the new Cruze diesel. Supposed to get around 5 more mpg than a Jetta TDI, low 50's i think it was, and has a higher hprsepower/ tq rating. Right under 25k, too. More importantly I just like that an American company is taking advantage of the lack of diesel sedans and providing something besides a Jetta, not that Jetta's are bad, but repairs from VAG are extremely expensive (I feel like I need to explain that VAG means Volkswagen Audi Group).



I will be very interested in this in the future, I think.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 5, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I'm quite fond of my '05 Dodge Dakota 4.7L V8 though the mileage does kinda suck, getting 16-18 combined. Though I can get up to 22 highway on long road trips (going from LA to SD or even the coast to coast road trip I did last year). Need to hurry up and get into the FD so I can afford one of them new Eco diesel Rams lol



I'm very fond of my 03 Chevy silverado 1500 5.3L V8. Sadly my milage is 13 city and ~16 highway :blink:


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 6, 2013)

35 yo m, motorcycle wreck, no helmet, depressed skull fracture with blown pupils, csf, skull crepitus, etc. Etomidate + versed, King LT (not an easy intubation, very bloody airway with trismus and decorticate posturing, so I dropped a King with outstanding results). Nine minute scene time, 23 minute transport.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 6, 2013)

Today was a good day.


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 6, 2013)

Wheel said:


> I will be very interested in this in the future, I think.


Comes out this fall. The Chevy website said 25,600 for one and says it gets 46. I forgot which magazine had an article, but I swear I just saw one that said they got 50. 
Edit: The only thing I'm liking more about the Jetta is the 5 speed manual. Chevy only has an automatic... 



Rocketmedic40 said:


> 35 yo m, motorcycle wreck, no helmet, depressed skull fracture with blown pupils, csf, skull crepitus, etc. Etomidate + versed, King LT (not an easy intubation, very bloody airway with trismus and decorticate posturing, so I dropped a King with outstanding results). Nine minute scene time, 23 minute transport.


I don't understand why people choose to not wear gear. Least it gives you some semblance of safety. Not much, but still... Suppose the same could be said about seat belts, though... People are stupid. 
I was driving around with a friend the other day that rides and he rides ATGATT (all the gear, all the time) and we saw a guy with no gear with a kid on the back that couldn't have been much older than 5 with absolutely nothing besides a shorty helmet (the ones that don't cover the face at all). My friend looked like he was about to blow his top when he saw her on the back :unsure:


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 6, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> 35 yo m, motorcycle wreck, no helmet, depressed skull fracture with blown pupils, csf, skull crepitus, etc. Etomidate + versed, King LT (not an easy intubation, very bloody airway with trismus and decorticate posturing, so I dropped a King with outstanding results). Nine minute scene time, 23 minute transport.



Atleast yours was alive (bearly) when you got there. Mine decided to pass a big rig. Well he lost. :/


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha

http://youtu.be/YzYxz_uvtSI


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 6, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Atleast yours was alive (bearly) when you got there. Mine decided to pass a big rig. Well he lost. :/



A helmet would have turned this into a near-refusal.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 6, 2013)

Well then. Walking out of the hospital with our nice stable patient, about 20 feet in front of us a run comes in through the ambulance doors, very first thing I notice is a medic on top of the gurney straddling the patient doing chest compressions with about 5 other guys pushing them into the ED, as we walk pass I overhear "unknown down time" out in the parking lot was the ALS ambulance immediately in front of the ED entry ramp with all doors wide open, Supervisor truck with its Code 3 lights still flashing, County Fire paramedic chase truck and engine parked on the curb


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 6, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Well then. Walking out of the hospital with our nice stable patient, about 20 feet in front of us a run comes in through the ambulance doors, very first thing I notice is a medic on top of the gurney straddling the patient doing chest compressions with about 5 other guys pushing them into the ED, as we walk pass I overhear "unknown down time" out in the parking lot was the ALS ambulance immediately in front of the ED entry ramp with all doors wide open, Supervisor truck with its Code 3 lights still flashing, County Fire paramedic chase truck and engine parked on the curb



Must have been a LEO/Firefighter/EMS. At least that how it is here. Normal arrests are brought in with a max of 5 people and normally get called if no ROSC. If its any of the above people there will be no parking in the ER and the ER will be filled. Normally they will work LEO/Fire/EMS until a family member is contacted who can call it (the docs don't want to).


----------



## Aprz (Aug 6, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> 35 yo m, motorcycle wreck, no helmet, depressed skull fracture with blown pupils, csf, skull crepitus, etc. Etomidate + versed, King LT (not an easy intubation, very bloody airway with trismus and decorticate posturing, so I dropped a King with outstanding results). Nine minute scene time, 23 minute transport.


How come the etomidate and versed?


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 6, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Speaking of diesels, I'm rather excited to see the new Cruze diesel. Supposed to get around 5 more mpg than a Jetta TDI, low 50's i think it was, and has a higher hprsepower/ tq rating. Right under 25k, too. More importantly I just like that an American company is taking advantage of the lack of diesel sedans and providing something besides a Jetta, not that Jetta's are bad, but repairs from VAG are extremely expensive (I feel like I need to explain that VAG means Volkswagen Audi Group).



Looked at one of the Cruze diesels last month while on the Power Tour. Looks good and the only Chevy I'd consider buying. 

Mazda is supposed to offer a diesel in the CX5 and Mazda6 within the next year. 170+ hp and 250+ lbft torques. Looks very promising. They've been running a few diesel Mazda 6s on one of the racing series.


----------



## EMT2B (Aug 6, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> 35 yo m, motorcycle wreck, no helmet, depressed skull fracture with blown pupils, csf, skull crepitus, etc. ...


I used to ride a Piaggio (motorscooter) till I put it into the back of a Chevy.  I had three-quarter helmet, off-road knee/shin and elbow/forearm guards and denim trousers with cowboy-style boots.  I hit the car and, according to what I overheard witnesses saying, "flew like Superman" over the car and somersaulted a couple of times before coming to rest on my back.  Off to the ED where X-rays confirmed no spinal cord involvement.  ED had me up and walking the halls not 10 minutes after X-ray.  Sent home the same day.  Next day, radiologist calls me to say I had five transverse process fractures of the L-1 thru L-3.  But I walked away with not much more than a backache, sore shoulder and knee, and a gnarly road rash.  Made for excellent horror stories for my then 14 year old nephew and his buddies.


----------



## exodus (Aug 6, 2013)

Party in chat nublets.


----------



## EMT2B (Aug 6, 2013)

Ya know, exodus, you could've just said I wasn't the person you wanted to talk to.  I would've left you alone.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 6, 2013)

exodus said:


> Party in chat nublets.


Darn it! I missed you by like 25 minutes.


----------



## exodus (Aug 6, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> Ya know, exodus, you could've just said I wasn't the person you wanted to talk to.  I would've left you alone.





Aprz said:


> Darn it! I missed you by like 25 minutes.



Oops, sorry guys. Chrome restarted and I forgot to open chat back up >.>


----------



## EMT2B (Aug 6, 2013)

exodus said:


> Oops, sorry guys. Chrome restarted and I forgot to open chat back up >.>


 :beerchug: Happens.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 6, 2013)

Not being able to sleep on my off nights isn't fun... :sad:


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 6, 2013)

Aprz said:


> How come the etomidate and versed?



"Pharmacologically Assisted Intubation", ie "sedate your patient until you can tube them." He was decorticate posturing and trying to clench his teeth, both of which the versed and etomidate resolved.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 6, 2013)

Songza blows Pandora out of the water.....


----------



## WBExpatMedic (Aug 6, 2013)

Two questions

1. Why is a 96 year old male taking viagra? (Hope I'm still sexually active at that age.)

2. What's the nursing home staff doing at 0100 hrs to discover that his penis is swollen?


----------



## Clipper1 (Aug 6, 2013)

WBExpatMedic said:


> Two questions
> 
> 1. Why is a 96 year old male taking viagra? (Hope I'm still sexually active at that age.)
> 
> 2. What's the nursing home staff doing at 0100 hrs to discover that his penis is swollen?



1. Treat pulmonary hypertension.

2.  Cleanliness checks. Would you prefer a pt to lay in crap and pee until 0800? Some medications might need to be given as well as dressing or wound checks.  For skin care some patients must also be repositioned every 2 hours.  Lots of reasons to be with a pt at 0100.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 6, 2013)

Clipper1 said:


> 1. Treat pulmonary hypertension.
> 
> 2.  Cleanliness checks. Would you prefer a pt to lay in crap and pee until 0800? Some medications might need to be given as well as dressing or wound checks.  For skin care some patients must also be repositioned every 2 hours.  Lots of reasons to be with a pt at 0100.



Thanks for ruining the illusion  :rofl:


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 6, 2013)

WBExpatMedic said:


> Two questions
> 
> 1. Why is a 96 year old male taking viagra? (Hope I'm still sexually active at that age.)



I hear this question, or why is a female taking Viagra, so much it is frustrating. 

Sildenafil is a standard medication to treat pulmonary hypertension. 

It might be important to know...


----------



## Clipper1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Chase said:


> I hear this question, or why is a female taking Viagra, so much it is frustrating.
> 
> Sildenafil is a standard medication to treat pulmonary hypertension.
> 
> It might be important to know...



And, some kids are on Sildenafil.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 6, 2013)

Clipper1 said:


> And, some kids are on Sildenafil.



I have also seen this.  I had to explain to the fire crew I ran with.

This was also the same crew that was cracking jokes about a "retard" patient, until I explained that he had cerebral palsy, and that he could understand everything that was being said. :angry:


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 6, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I have also seen this.  I had to explain to the fire crew I ran with.
> 
> *This was also the same crew that was cracking jokes about a "retard" patient*, until I explained that he had cerebral palsy, and that he could understand everything that was being said. :angry:



Are you kidding me?


----------



## WBExpatMedic (Aug 6, 2013)

Clipper1 said:


> 1. Treat pulmonary hypertension.
> 
> 2.  Cleanliness checks. Would you prefer a pt to lay in crap and pee until 0800? Some medications might need to be given as well as dressing or wound checks.  For skin care some patients must also be repositioned every 2 hours.  Lots of reasons to be with a pt at 0100.



Thanks for the information. I understand the actual point of the medication and the reason for the check at 0100am was because he was having issues with infection. I was being *facetious*, but I guess that was lost in translation.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 6, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> Are you kidding me?



Unfortunately not... :sad:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 6, 2013)

WBExpatMedic said:


> Thanks for the information. I understand the actual point of the medication and the reason for the check at 0100am was because he was having issues with infection. I was being *facetious*, but I guess that was lost in translation.



It was.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 6, 2013)

Clipper1 said:


> 1. Treat pulmonary hypertension.
> 
> 2.  Cleanliness checks. Would you prefer a pt to lay in crap and pee until 0800? Some medications might need to be given as well as dressing or wound checks.  For skin care some patients must also be repositioned every 2 hours.  Lots of reasons to be with a pt at 0100.



Beat me to it.

Ever been in the NICU and noticed a couple of the little guys are a touch too excited to see you? :lol:


----------



## Aprz (Aug 6, 2013)

I've read sedation alone for intubation is bad, but never understood why.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 6, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I've read sedation alone for intubation is bad, but never understood why.



http://emcrit.org/podcasts/paralytics-for-icu-intubations/


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 6, 2013)

It is official.  I start medic school On the 16th (of September).  All my paperwork is in and payment will be processed closer to the start date.

And that was an interesting podcast.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 6, 2013)

Got the ambulance with semi ok a/c AND it has cup holders! Also got to eat all my amazing sub king sandwich without getting interrupted. I guess you could say that I'm happy right now


----------



## Jambi (Aug 6, 2013)

This is a great podcast, especially for those of you that RSI.

So far my two big take-a-ways are:

Less sedative dosing is often needed in a shocky patient

Induction agents may take longer/need higher dose in shocky patients

It's podcasts like these that highlight the shallow depth of paramedic training in the grand scheme of medicine.  I also wish I could find CE courses like this that actually counted.

http://emcrit.org/podcasts/intubation-patient-shock/


----------



## Jambi (Aug 6, 2013)

And this is a particularly poignant podcast/video about resuscitation, preparedness, and mindset. 

http://emcrit.org/podcasts/own-the-resus-room/


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh, I fully understand that I am woefully undertrained and underequipped for proper RSI, but this patient needed to have his airway protected. 20mg etomidate + 5mg versed did a great job of sedating him. In hindsight, I should have pushed fentanyl as well. I did have (and use) an alternative airway plan I had prepared when I realized that it was not a realistic ET intubation case given my skill level, airway conditions and patient condition. The King LT was a perfect answer.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 6, 2013)

Shattered tibial plateau? That's gotta hurt...dude tried to AMA so I told him if he could walk he could. Took half a step and asked for pain meds and a ride 

Earned himself a plate and some pins soon after we got to the hospital. 

I hate being an *** like that but he needed to go.


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 6, 2013)

Robb said:


> Shattered tibial plateau? That's gotta hurt...dude tried to AMA so I told him if he could walk he could. Took half a step and asked for pain meds and a ride
> 
> Earned himself a plate and some pins soon after we got to the hospital.
> 
> I hate being an *** like that but he needed to go.



Sometimes you just have to play that game.  Been there, done that, but with a family member instead of a patient at work.  

It was my husband's grandmother.  She had a UTI, couldn't even get herself out of her chair to eat or use the bathroom, was well on her way to becoming septic, and fought me tooth and nail about going to the hospital.  

The deal was, if she could get up and get from the bathroom to her chair (and I even allowed the bargain to include her getting assistance from my mother-in-law), she could stay home.  If it couldn't be done without me stepping in to add additional assistance, she had to go.  Several days later, she was discharged from the hospital, and had finally forgiven me for making her go.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 6, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Oh, I fully understand that I am woefully undertrained and underequipped for proper RSI, but this patient needed to have his airway protected. 20mg etomidate + 5mg versed did a great job of sedating him. In hindsight, I should have pushed fentanyl as well. I did have (and use) an alternative airway plan I had prepared when I realized that it was not a realistic ET intubation case given my skill level, airway conditions and patient condition. The King LT was a perfect answer.



Sorry man, nothing I posted was in regards to you.  I just found the links very informational.  I also understand how our hands are tied by medical direction etc and protocol.  I don't RSI in my area, and I couldn't do dosing without having to look up the sedation and paralytic meds, so I like to expose myself to the stuff.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 6, 2013)

Robb said:


> Shattered tibial plateau? That's gotta hurt...dude tried to AMA so I told him if he could walk he could. Took half a step and asked for pain meds and a ride
> 
> Earned himself a plate and some pins soon after we got to the hospital.
> 
> I hate being an *** like that but he needed to go.



Done the same thing. It works. :beerchug:


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 6, 2013)

"Treat the patient not the monitor" Fail....

Had a patient come from recovery room totally awake and alert with no complaints. Hooked him up to the monitor and his spo2 was reading 78%. At first I thought it was a bad reading but it had a perfect pleth wave. So I bump up his oxygen incrementally until I max out his NC at 6lpm with an Sp02 of 84%. The patient is in no distress, not SOB, other vitals WNL, some faint crackles at the bases but otherwise bilateral clear lung sounds. The MD comes to explain the results of the procedure and says the patient looks great. I ask for an ABG but he tells me to hold off and give some IV lasix and see what happens. Give lasix and Sats continue to drop so  I finally get an order for an ABG and chest X ray. Comes back with a p02 of 40 and severe pulmonary Edema. 120mg IV Lasix and a few hours of Bipap resolve the issue. I am glad I didn't brush off the readings just because the patient was asymptomatic. I am guessing he would have quickly went into respiratory failure.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 6, 2013)

Chase said:


> "Treat the patient not the monitor" Fail....
> 
> Had a patient come from recovery room totally awake and alert with no complaints. Hooked him up to the monitor and his spo2 was reading 78%. At first I thought it was a bad reading but it had a perfect pleth wave. So I bump up his oxygen incrementally until I max out his NC at 6lpm with an Sp02 of 84%. The patient is in no distress, not SOB, other vitals WNL, some faint crackles at the bases but otherwise bilateral clear lung sounds. The MD comes to explain the results of the procedure and says the patient looks great. I ask for an ABG but he tells me to hold off and give some IV lasix and see what happens. Give lasix and Sats continue to drop so  I finally get an order for an ABG and chest X ray. Comes back with a p02 of 40 and severe pulmonary Edema. 120mg IV Lasix and a few hours of Bipap resolve the issue. I am glad I didn't brush off the readings just because the patient was asymptomatic. I am guessing he would have quickly went into respiratory failure.



****calling all EMT and medic students to read this and think twice when someone says "treat the patient, not the monitor****

It's an acoustic type of day...10 Years and Aaron Lewis killin' it in Medic 06!


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 6, 2013)

Robb said:


> It's an acoustic type of day...10 Years and Aaron Lewis killin' it in Medic 06!



You, good sir, need to join me on the box.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 6, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> Sometimes you just have to play that game.  Been there, done that, but with a family member instead of a patient at work.
> 
> It was my husband's grandmother.  She had a UTI, couldn't even get herself out of her chair to eat or use the bathroom, was well on her way to becoming septic, and fought me tooth and nail about going to the hospital.
> 
> The deal was, if she could get up and get from the bathroom to her chair (and I even allowed the bargain to include her getting assistance from my mother-in-law), she could stay home.  If it couldn't be done without me stepping in to add additional assistance, she had to go.  Several days later, she was discharged from the hospital, and had finally forgiven me for making her go.



It was one of those injuries you looked at and at first thought "it's not that bad" then from a different angle it was a "I'm not sure what's wrong but it definitely isn't anatomically correct" type of injuries. Had an epic full thickness lac that was distracting some people from the seriousness of it, myself included in the beginning until I walked around him to talk to his wife and caught it at a better angle.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 6, 2013)

I guess the important take away is to pay attention to BOTH your patient and monitoring equipment

In other news, I got word from my USAR unit. Without going into detail, I am no longer planning on going on a little plane trip and the next several months of my calendar are cleared back to normal lol

So....I'm going to pounce on that part time EMT "Ambulance Operator" job at one of the local FDs (better pay than the private companies with 911 contracts, no more IFTs lol only downside is that it's part time not full, but that does also mean I don't have to quit my CCT shift!)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 7, 2013)

Good thing I decided to look at my schedule. Management decided to put me on a shift tomorrow and forgot to give me a call and let me know about it.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 7, 2013)

Robb said:


> It's an acoustic type of day...10 Years and Aaron Lewis killin' it in Medic 06!



I drank beer with him several years ago, meaning I drank his beer since he doesnt drink anymore. He's super cool. Offered me tickets and a back stage pass for the show but I had to work.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 7, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I guess the important take away is to pay attention to BOTH your patient and monitoring equipment



Clinical. Correlation. 

Credit to usalsfyre for teaching me about it.



rmabrey said:


> I drank beer with him several years ago, meaning I drank his beer since he doesnt drink anymore. He's super cool. Offered me tickets and a back stage pass for the show but I had to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They put on a helluva show that's a bummer you couldn't go! 

I've heard he's a super nice guy too.

So this is a little younger but sounds like I may, possibly, just maybe, if I get really lucky be kickin' it with Rusko backstage and then at the after party at the end of September. It pays to have friends in the production business.  

Sometimes I think I picked the wrong career when I hear about what my buddy actually does...


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 7, 2013)

Id already seen them 3 times. He did come back recently to do an acoustic set as promised. Missed that one cause of buying a house and a baby on the way.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 7, 2013)

This is one of the coolest pictures I have seen in a long time:


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 7, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> This is one of the coolest pictures I have seen in a long time:
> [picture]




Wait... a fire engine in an emergency zone that's parked, but the engineer managed to find the switch to turn off the disco lights?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 7, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Wait... a fire engine in an emergency zone that's parked, but the engineer managed to find the switch to turn off the disco lights?



Probably a new engineer


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 7, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> This is one of the coolest pictures I have seen in a long time:



We seriously need a "like" button for this picture!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 7, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Id already seen them 3 times. He did come back recently to do an acoustic set as promised. Missed that one cause of buying a house and a baby on the way.




Nice! An acoustic set would be awesome. I've seen Aaron Lewis do two acoustic sets, up there on the list of the best shows I've seen. 

Desert that's an awesome picture.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 7, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> This is one of the coolest pictures I have seen in a long time:
> 
> Which fire was that?


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 7, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> This is one of the coolest pictures I have seen in a long time:



Which fire is this?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 7, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Which fire is this?



That is the Falls Fire in CA.

And that pilot probably needs a wagon to carry his balls around while he is on the ground.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 7, 2013)

Same fire in CA.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 7, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> That is the Falls Fire in CA.
> 
> And that pilot probably needs a wagon to carry his balls around while he is on the ground.



I was thinking wheelbarrow but same difference. :lol:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 7, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> That is the Falls Fire in CA.
> 
> And that pilot probably needs a wagon to carry his balls around while he is on the ground.



Defiantly. Getting that close with a helicopter or a small plane is one thing but doing that with a commercial plane is just crazy.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 7, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Wait... a fire engine in an emergency zone that's parked, but the engineer managed to find the switch to turn off the disco lights?



Camera must not have caught any of the lights, tis impossible otherwise!


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 7, 2013)

So Yesterday I got an email from the FD that I tested for they changed the score from a 83.3% to 80.67%. So it looks like I get to interview now!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 7, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> So Yesterday I got an email from the FD that I tested for they changed the score from a 83.3% to 80.67%. So it looks like I get to interview now!!!



Your score went down?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 7, 2013)

I think the base cutoff score dropped.


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 7, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Your score went down?



No I scored an 82 and they set the cut off for the next step at an 83.3 and according to yesterday's email the decided to lower the cut off to an 80.67


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 7, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> No I scored an 82 and they set the cut off for the next step at an 83.3 and according to yesterday's email the decided to lower the cut off to an 80.67



Ahhh that makes more sense.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 7, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Defiantly. Getting that close with a helicopter or a small plane is one thing but doing that with a commercial plane is just crazy.



CALFIRE pilots are some of the best in my opinion


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 7, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> So Yesterday I got an email from the FD that I tested for they changed the score from a 83.3% to 80.67%. So it looks like I get to interview now!!!



Congrats! I tried to put in but I wasn't fast enough, they hit the 500 applicant max so fast!!

What do you have next? That department's pay scale and setup as far as EMS goes and where I live rather than in the land of strippers, cocaine and gambling would be my dream job.


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 7, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Ahhh that makes more sense.



Sorry I was trying to type it before we got another call.


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 7, 2013)

Robb said:


> Congrats! I tried to put in but I wasn't fast enough, they hit the 500 applicant max so fast!!
> 
> What do you have next? That department's pay scale and setup as far as EMS goes and where I live rather than in the land of strippers, cocaine and gambling would be my dream job.



I didn't get mine in for city either. They got 500 apps in 24 mins. I put my app in for the next town over. They do all the transports for the town. I have the panel interview next then hopefully the selection interview.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 7, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> I didn't get mine in for city either. They got 500 apps in 24 mins. I put my app in for the next town over. They do all the transports for the town. I have the panel interview next then hopefully the selection interview.



Good luck! You got this. Us Nevadans have to stick together, we're few and far between on here.

I was astonished when I tried to submit at 0730 and got the "we're full" response. I guess that's hat I get for that 9 minute snooze on my alarm :angry:

My old partner's partner works down there and she talked to him and he was going to help me through the process...I had my in!! Totally blew it :-/

I'd have been the medic that transported everyone though. For a while until I got used to turfing stuff to AMR and MW


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 7, 2013)

Got my app in for Firefighter Recruit and Ambulance Operator at Glendale FD last night. Also applied at Pasadena, though everyone else tells me I missed the cutoff time (even though the app was still open but we'll see). Didn't have the Biddle and couldn't get one in time for OCFA, don't really expect a call back from San Diego Fire Rescue since they pretty much require a year of 911 experience in the city (read Rural/Metro lol) and I don't have that. 

Still waiting on an interview date for LA City, and hoping rumors I keep hearing about LA County hiring next year are true 

I like my CCT shift but I want some 911 experience so I'm about ready to walk in an app at Schaefer and reapply at Care in the meantime


----------



## Tigger (Aug 7, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> CALFIRE pilots are some of the best in my opinion



The DC-10 shown the in the pictures is one of two owned by 10tanker, a private company that developed the aircraft. It's contracted to CALFIRE during the fire season but goes elsewhere (i.e. Australia) when summer is over.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 7, 2013)

Tigger said:


> The DC-10 shown the in the pictures is one of two owned by 10tanker, a private company that developed the aircraft. It's contracted to CALFIRE during the fire season but goes elsewhere (i.e. Australia) when summer is over.



I ment in relation to the helicopters and small fixed wing aircraft. But whoever is flying that DC-10 is a certified bada:censored::censored: question in relating to the DC-10 does only a certain crew man that aircraft or is it pilots of the different departments?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Got my app in for Firefighter Recruit and Ambulance Operator at Glendale FD last night. Also applied at Pasadena, though everyone else tells me I missed the cutoff time (even though the app was still open but we'll see). Didn't have the Biddle and couldn't get one in time for OCFA, don't really expect a call back from San Diego Fire Rescue since they pretty much require a year of 911 experience in the city (read Rural/Metro lol) and I don't have that.
> 
> Still waiting on an interview date for LA City, and hoping rumors I keep hearing about LA County hiring next year are true
> 
> I like my CCT shift but I want some 911 experience so I'm about ready to walk in an app at Schaefer and reapply at Care in the meantime



San Diego is particular, what can I say...


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 7, 2013)

Robb said:


> Good luck! You got this. Us Nevadans have to stick together, we're few and far between on here.
> 
> I was astonished when I tried to submit at 0730 and got the "we're full" response. I guess that's hat I get for that 9 minute snooze on my alarm :angry:
> 
> ...



Thanks! Yeah I opened the app then got a call and by the time I got back to it it was to late.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 7, 2013)

Robb said:


> Good luck! You got this. Us Nevadans have to stick together, we're few and far between on here.
> 
> I was astonished when I tried to submit at 0730 and got the "we're full" response. I guess that's hat I get for that 9 minute snooze on my alarm :angry:
> 
> ...



OCFD does ALS but doesnt transport...


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 7, 2013)

Just walked outside to heavy smoke and ash falling on my house from the Silver Fire. California Problems...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 7, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Just walked outside to heavy smoke and ash falling on my house from the Silver Fire. California Problems...



Just sent a strike team to that fire also.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 7, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Just sent a strike team to that fire also.



AMR did? :huh:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 7, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> AMR did? :huh:



Yep


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 7, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Yep



Not to sound rude, but what exactly do they do? Medical standby?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 7, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Not to sound rude, but what exactly do they do? Medical standby?



Yeah. It's a medical strike team so it's 5 ALS ambulances that are at the command post for any medical aids.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 7, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> CALFIRE pilots are some of the best in my opinion



...and that's why tanker drivers will always be superior to the truck companies or the engine companies.


----------



## Firemex (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone know the hiring process with Care ambulance in the O.C? Are they a good ambulance company? Anybody know there pay rate for new EMT's? Thanks for any info


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 7, 2013)

Hmmmmm

Pineapples


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 7, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> ...and that's why tanker drivers will always be superior to the truck companies or the engine companies.



Well when it comes to aviation yes.... but engines are better (biased opinion)


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 7, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Yeah. It's a medical strike team so it's 5 ALS ambulances that are at the command post for any medical aids.



Sounds interesting and cool


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 7, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Well when it comes to aviation yes.... but engines are better (biased opinion)


Aren't tankers, by fire service definition, aviation based? Unlike those tender drivers.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 7, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Aren't tankers, by fire service definition, aviation based? Unlike those tender drivers.



Yes. But it depends where you are at and what terminology you use. I've heard people use tankers as water tenders... I guess its a soda/pop, tomato/tomahto thing


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 7, 2013)

We had a patient high on a cocktail on drugs. HR 166 after resting in bed for 1 hour, dehydrated, BP 138/50, and pupils fully dilated. Patient is calm and very polite. We start transporting and the medic decides to do a slow IV push of .5 narcan (the patient even wanted it). 

A couple of seconds after that the patient looks at a pair of trauma shears, looks at the medic, then says "I'm going to kill you" and goes bat :censored::censored::censored::censored: crazy. Pull over and call for PD while I hop in back to help pin the patient down. We are able to restrain the patient and calm him down. 

Just as I get out from the back of the ambulance I hear sirens and tires squealing. PD is doing a sliding stop and gets out of his unit with the tazer in hand. We cancel him, thank him a lot, and then continue on to the hospital. The patient never made any aggressive movements or used any force against us. 

About 5 minutes later the patient is crying and saying how sorry he is. No other issues at all during transport. 

It's been one of those days for our area.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 7, 2013)

Eh. Only respiratory depression/arrest gets Narcan from me. Passed out but breathing? Enjoy the snooze. It's my policy to "let sleeping junkies lie."


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 7, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Eh. Only respiratory depression/arrest gets Narcan from me. Passed out but breathing? Enjoy the snooze. It's my policy to "let sleeping junkies lie."



We didn't want to but decided his HR was a little too high


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 7, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Eh. Only respiratory depression/arrest gets Narcan from me. Passed out but breathing? Enjoy the snooze. It's my policy to "let sleeping junkies lie."




Titrate morphine to pain, titrate narcan to respiratory rate.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd guess his tachycardia was from one of the other drugs he ingested, not the opiates/opioids.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 7, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I'd guess his tachycardia was from one of the other drugs he ingested, not the opiates/opioids.



No clue. After our little struggle his heart rate went down to 120bpm and stayed there for the rest of the transport.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 7, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Yes. But it depends where you are at and what terminology you use. I've heard people use tankers as water tenders... I guess its a soda/pop, tomato/tomahto thing



For the most part, I've found the split to be along the Missouri River.  West of there, tankers have wings.  East of there, they have blinking lights and sirens.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm going to lose it if I hear one more ridiculous statement or question on the radio...

"Medic xx traffic over here, access X to Y"

"XX copies...what do you think about X to Y because of all the event traffic?"

#facepalm #icanttakeitanymore #stopbeingdumb


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 8, 2013)

This guy just got a fire truck lunchbox with little flaps so I can see the little fire boots, hat, hose and axe!

Totally going 3rd Grade on work tomorrow.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 8, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> This guy just got a fire truck lunchbox with little flaps so I can see the little fire boots, hat, hose and axe!
> 
> Totally going 3rd Grade on work tomorrow.



I have that lunch box!


----------



## exodus (Aug 8, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Just sent a strike team to that fire also.



3 injuries already apparently.

http://cdfdata.fire.ca.gov/incidents/incidents_details_info?incident_id=874


----------



## exodus (Aug 8, 2013)

exodus said:


> 3 injuries already apparently.
> 
> http://cdfdata.fire.ca.gov/incidents/incidents_details_info?incident_id=874



Does anyone happen to know the direction of travel for that fire as well?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 8, 2013)

Tinder is an awesome app not going to lie... Talk about potential! 



DesertEMT66 said:


> We had a patient high on a cocktail on drugs. HR 166 after resting in bed for 1 hour, dehydrated, BP 138/50, and pupils fully dilated. Patient is calm and very polite. We start transporting and the medic decides to do a slow IV push of .5 narcan (the patient even wanted it).
> 
> A couple of seconds after that the patient looks at a pair of trauma shears, looks at the medic, then says "I'm going to kill you" and goes bat :censored::censored::censored::censored: crazy. Pull over and call for PD while I hop in back to help pin the patient down. We are able to restrain the patient and calm him down.
> 
> ...



So he's poly pharm, obviously under the influence of a stimulant (tachycardic, borderline hypertensive, dilated pupils I'd be willing to bet he was diaphoretic too, just maybe have seen a few of these wonderful patients) but calm...why take the only thing away that's keeping him from going Pac Man on you? Especially when they're awake... 

Glad y'all are OK. How much higher did his rate go up after the naloxone?

Thank goodness for OnDemand...missed all the LA X Games this year. Now I just get to watch to good stuff


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 8, 2013)

exodus said:


> Does anyone happen to know the direction of travel for that fire as well?



I'm pretty sure that I heard it was headed east towards the tram.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks to Netflix, I've had a marathon of Friday the 13th movies.


----------



## exodus (Aug 8, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> I'm pretty sure that I heard it was headed east towards the tram.



That how it appears. As long as the 79 doesn't get closed, I'm good to get to to work. They evacuated parts of cabazon last night.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 8, 2013)

exodus said:


> That how it appears. As long as the 79 doesn't get closed, I'm good to get to to work. They evacuated parts of cabazon last night.



Wow no kidding. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that the Silver fire will be bigger than the Mountain fire


----------



## exodus (Aug 8, 2013)

exodus said:


> That how it appears. As long as the 79 doesn't get closed, I'm good to get to to work. They evacuated parts of cabazon last night.



Oh boy, today's going to be fun:

http://www.mydesert.com/apps/pbcs.d...0807&Category=NEWS0803&ArtNo=308070802&Ref=PH

http://cmsimg.gdn.mydesert.com/apps...08070802&Ref=PH&Item=4&Maxw=620&Maxh=465&q=90


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 8, 2013)

exodus said:


> 3 injuries already apparently.
> 
> http://cdfdata.fire.ca.gov/incidents/incidents_details_info?incident_id=874



Update. Now 4 firefighter injuries and 1 civilian injury from the RVC Fire website.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> Tinder is an awesome app not going to lie... Talk about potential!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right after we have him the narcan we have no clue. Monitor leads came off, pulse ox came off, and the IV came out. After we got him under control his rate was in the high 110 to low 120s. 

Actually he wasn't diaphoretic at all.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 8, 2013)

exodus said:


> Oh boy, today's going to be fun:
> 
> http://www.mydesert.com/apps/pbcs.d...0807&Category=NEWS0803&ArtNo=308070802&Ref=PH
> 
> http://cmsimg.gdn.mydesert.com/apps...08070802&Ref=PH&Item=4&Maxw=620&Maxh=465&q=90



It was bad last night when I got off of work at 1800.
Monroe st looking west onto I10


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 8, 2013)

Silent Hill esk


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 8, 2013)

Can you guys keep it down in here? I cannot hear myself think!


----------



## Jambi (Aug 8, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Silent Hill esk



How's this from the same fire? 

Not my pic


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 8, 2013)

So tired  108 hours this week.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 8, 2013)

And flew out yet another person


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 8, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It was bad last night when I got off of work at 1800.
> Monroe st looking west onto I10



How close to SD County is this fire?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Old school...*

Class! A Dr. K. Brackett says that this is an important new program that has the potential to save many lives. Pay attention. Quiz after. Someone turn off the lights, please.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnYeUHyZv_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 8, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> How close to SD County is this fire?








The fire is around the purple pin. So it's a ways away.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 8, 2013)

Fire in the high desert. Started in Wrightwood, looks like it is making it's way down the pass.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 8, 2013)

YEAH!  Got my textbooks today.  Well half of them.  The anticipation is killing me.  Anyone know anything about the "EMPACT" book?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 8, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Fire in the high desert. Started in Wrightwood, looks like it is making it's way down the pass.



Heard about that today. One of the RTs at my hospital lives up that way and was trying to get someone to relieve her.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 8, 2013)

Just ran a four car TA, the cause? Icy roads. 

It's August 8th. Get it together Colorado.


----------



## brian328 (Aug 8, 2013)

it is illegal in texas to take more than three sips of beer at a time while standing


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 9, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Just ran a four car TA, the cause? Icy roads.
> 
> It's August 8th. Get it together Colorado.



Dude they're super good at clearing the roads at the beginning of the year then run out of budget by the end and it falls off hard. Get excited 

I'm on my 4th partner of the day...all for less than 3 hours each. This is ridiculous.

And the city is flooding with rolling power outages. Sweet.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 9, 2013)

Robb said:


> I'm on my 4th partner of the day...all for less than 3 hours each. This is ridiculous.



Are you eating them?!


----------



## Tigger (Aug 9, 2013)

Hah I wish, just one stretch if highway that happened to freeze into a rink. No more than an eighth of a mile long and we get a rollover, a deputy in the ditch headed to said rollover, and a dude stoned out of his mind that hit another car while in the way through the ditch into a field. 

One transport and somehow fire managed to clear the scene in about two minutes while we stood out in a hail storm and did all the work haha.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 9, 2013)

Can you guys believe this? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfr64zoBTAQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 9, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Are you eating them?!



Mine called in sick so I rode double medic with a Supe who was also my FTO for my intermediate and medic time. Definitely nice to be the one in charge since I'm still technically the "first seat medic." He's a super laid back guy and let me run the show without batting an eye. Even got the "I feel like a proud father" speech right before he left about my scene management and how much it has improved. 

Then they called in an EMT 3 hours early but we were only together for like 2.5 when you account for all the time she spent chasing us around the city while we moved posts. 

Then she had to go to her regular shift so they called another guy in 3 hours early, pulled us half an hour early so he could set up the other truck. 

Last but not least my very first partner as a medic and one of my best friends sacrificed dinner with his girly to ride for a whopping 75 minutes with me since the schedule lady only asked him to stay till 2030 rather than the end I my shift at 2230...she screwed the pooch on that one, it was soooo busy after he left. So I sat around spiking around and half assed working on my charts until 2200 then got serious about them and left like 15 minutes early. 

I was going to go back out but the swing field Supe told me he was tired of hearing "medic 5 show you status 5 for your crew change" on the radio and also said he had too much stuff to do with H.A.N. going on this week so he couldn't jump on with me and they weren't going to call someone in for like 45 minutes on the street. 

It's actually really frustrating to have to swap around that much. Even fire was like "dude, every time we see you there's a different person with you!"


----------



## Anjel (Aug 9, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Are you eating them?!


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 9, 2013)

Get to work day shift all weekend. 

This is like old times of my original shift here before I went to nights 4 years. 

I could so easily get used to getting up early and being off at 1730.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 9, 2013)

The scheduling gods (and steadfast bidding the shift, not the partner) have yielded 0515-1715 Saturday-Tuesday. Yey school!


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 9, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> The scheduling gods (and steadfast bidding the shift, not the partner) have yielded 0515-1715 Saturday-Tuesday. Yey school!



That's not bad at all


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 9, 2013)

Ahhh the joys of fit testing for the N95 and P100 masks. Even more fun when the supervisor doesn't believe you when you tell him that you can't taste either of the chemicals that are used.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 9, 2013)

Ugh, they updated Fisdap I see so everything is in a different spot now. I like the statistics thing they have though. I think that's new.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 9, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Ugh, they updated Fisdap I see so everything is in a different spot now. I like the statistics thing they have though. I think that's new.



No cursing or using that foul name on these forums!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 9, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> No cursing or using that foul name on these forums!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTQfGd3G6dg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 9, 2013)

Running Dopamine wide open through a 22g in the thumb h34r:

And I could be wrong but I think a P02 of 42 on 15L NRB is a problem...


----------



## Jambi (Aug 9, 2013)

Chase said:


> Running Dopamine wide open through a 22g in the thumb h34r:
> 
> And I could be wrong but I think a P02 of 42 on 15L NRB is a problem...



Can you even legitimately call that an IV. :rofl:

Might as well just call it transdermal dopamine


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 9, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Can you even legitimately call that an IV. :rofl:
> 
> Might as well just call it transdermal dopamine



It had a good blood return


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 9, 2013)

Can we do this on all of our vehicle fires?

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=cdc_1376026008


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 9, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Can we do this on all of our vehicle fires?
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=cdc_1376026008



Hahahaha no way...what good reason could they possibly have for that?


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 9, 2013)

My partner just took in a STEMI patient that he called a cardiac alert on. ED Doc didn't activate the Cath lab for some unknown reason after he was notified 40 minutes prior to EMS arrival at the ED, so the patient had to wait even longer after arrival for PCI. Gotta love being ignored on one of the few patients on which we could make a difference time wise. 

50 YOM, 6/10 chest pressure for 30 minutes radiating down left arm. HX of HTN and high cholesterol. Family history of significant CAD with father and brothers experiencing fatal MIs in their early 40s. 







First 12 lead here. Sinus Tach, RBBB with ST elevation in III, and aVF. Reciprocal changes in I and aVL. 






And the last of the serial 12 leads. Worsening ST elevation in II, III and aVF. Reciprocal changes in I and aVL.

My partner didn't know the Cath lab wasn't activated until after he arrived. The ED doc also took ~5 minutes to come in and look at the EKG, at which point he *GASP* promptly activated a cardiac alert.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> Hahahaha no way...what good reason could they possibly have for that?



Because they could?


----------



## EMT2B (Aug 10, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Can we do this on all of our vehicle fires?
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=cdc_1376026008


Dude!  That's awesome!!  (Unless you happen to be standing in the 'drop zone.' Then it would be the opposite of awesome! :blink: )


----------



## Jambi (Aug 10, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Can we do this on all of our vehicle fires?
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=cdc_1376026008



Reminds me of the following:   [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esxpEoDENsk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jambi (Aug 10, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> Dude!  That's awesome!!  (Unless you happen to be standing in the 'drop zone.' Then it would be the opposite of awesome! :blink: )



I'd rather get hit by a water drop than a Fosckeck drop...I don't know from personal experience, but I've heard from others...


Also, I've heard good things about jgmedic through the grape vine.


----------



## EMT2B (Aug 10, 2013)

Jambi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esxpEoDENsk[/YOUTUBE]


LMAO!  Good idea, random other boater!!


----------



## Anjel (Aug 10, 2013)

Look what came


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 10, 2013)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 10, 2013)

3char


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> 3char



No it doesn't..... Oh wait..


----------



## Anjel (Aug 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> 3char



Damn you


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 10, 2013)

Bored on my day off so I decided to add up my hours worked by paycheck haha.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> 3char



Haha got me on that one :rofl:


----------



## Achilles (Aug 10, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Bored on my day off so I decided to add up my hours worked by paycheck haha.



What's the x-axis label?
You need to find a hobby.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 10, 2013)

Achilles said:


> What's the x-axis label?
> You need to find a hobby.



Y is hours worked. 
X is paycheck number (1-60 something)


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> 3char



Saw that on FB this morning.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 10, 2013)

Just got an email from the City of Pasadena (CA), my application for Firefighter Recruit has been accepted and I can schedule myself for their written test!!!   

....except that on the only day they're scheduling written tests I will find myself under orders from the US Army Reserves to begin a weeklong training course...on the east coast :S


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 10, 2013)

Moving sucks. Hoping to close wednesday and get moved in just in tine for my weekend to work


----------



## Jambi (Aug 10, 2013)

Anjel, I am celebrating for you with Jameson and some Boddingtons :beerchug:


----------



## Anjel (Aug 10, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Anjel, I am celebrating for you with Jameson and some Boddingtons :beerchug:



Thanks! Cheers!


----------



## Jambi (Aug 10, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Just got an email from the City of Pasadena (CA), my application for Firefighter Recruit has been accepted and I can schedule myself for their written test!!!
> 
> ....except that on the only day they're scheduling written tests I will find myself under orders from the US Army Reserves to begin a weeklong training course...on the east coast :S



Call them. I bet they'd work something out for you.  A vet having to go pound sand because he had to go pound sand for a reserve week would be bad press.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 10, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Moving sucks. Hoping to close wednesday and get moved in just in tine for my weekend to work



I agree. Moving is awful. Only 6 more days until I move east.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 10, 2013)

Wheel said:


> I agree. Moving is awful. Only 6 more days until I move east.



Yeah. ......I'm just moving a few miles


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 10, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Yeah. ......I'm just moving a few miles



Sometimes those moves are a bigger pain though. Cross country it's a no-brainer on how to do it. Two streets over its always "do we rent a U-Haul and do it in one trip for a lot of money or do it ina. Bunch of trips in cars and trucks for still probably a lot of money and even more time?"


----------



## Jambi (Aug 10, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Yeah. ......I'm just moving a few miles



Paying for movers is a luxury I know consider "worth it."


----------



## Jambi (Aug 10, 2013)

Anyone seen/heard from BigBaldGuy lately?


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> Sometimes those moves are a bigger pain though. Cross country it's a no-brainer on how to do it. Two streets over its always "do we rent a U-Haul and do it in one trip for a lot of money or do it ina. Bunch of trips in cars and trucks for still probably a lot of money and even more time?"



Ive moved 5 times since 02, ive mastered that technique.  Take Uhaul money and buy food and beer. Move all your crap in cars and trucks, hang out with friends and eat good food and get drunk.

Everyone is happy


----------



## Jambi (Aug 11, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Ive moved 5 times since 02, ive mastered that technique.  Take Uhaul money and buy food and beer. Move all your crap in cars and trucks, hang out with friends and eat good food and get drunk.
> 
> Everyone is happy



So long as the beer and pizza come after the move is done.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 11, 2013)

So yeah. my mother and sister de-friended me on Facebook...last I checked, I as supposed to side with my wife on stuff. For the record, my mother is a controlling crazy lady.


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 11, 2013)

Remsa on nocturnals! Got a feeling someone on here posted that lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 11, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Remsa on nocturnals! Got a feeling someone on here posted that lol



About what?


----------



## exodus (Aug 11, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Remsa on nocturnals! Got a feeling someone on here posted that lol



What's that?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 11, 2013)

exodus said:


> What's that?



I'm assuming Nocturnal Medics (a group on FaceBook)


----------



## Jambi (Aug 11, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I'm assuming Nocturnal Medics (a group on FaceBook)



That's what came to my mind as well.


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 11, 2013)

Just a pic of a remsa unit


----------



## exodus (Aug 11, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Just a pic of a remsa unit



Link?


----------



## Jambi (Aug 11, 2013)

exodus said:


> Link?



When I think REMSA, I think of my county EMS http://www.rivcoems.org/home/index.html
They want  to be called REMSA now


----------



## exodus (Aug 11, 2013)

Jambi said:


> When I think REMSA, I think of my county EMS http://www.rivcoems.org/home/index.html
> They want  to be called REMSA now



Oh... that's not what were talking about?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 11, 2013)

Jambi said:


> When I think REMSA, I think of my county EMS http://www.rivcoems.org/home/index.html
> They want  to be called REMSA now



I believe it's a company up in Oregon or Nevada.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm just confused now...lol


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 11, 2013)

Jambi said:


> When I think REMSA, I think of my county EMS http://www.rivcoems.org/home/index.html
> They want  to be called REMSA now



Hasn't it technically been Riverside co. EMS Agency all along? Or did they just recently change it to that


----------



## Jambi (Aug 11, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Hasn't it technically been Riverside co. EMS Agency all along? Or did they just recently change it to that



Historically they've been REMS...but within the last 3 or 4 years they have changed to REMSA...at least that's how they've been referring to themselves.  

On an intoxicated note...I love delivery pizza! Just can't do this very often as I like both my liver and bank account! :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 11, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Historically they've been REMS...but within the last 3 or 4 years they have changed to REMSA...at least that's how they've been referring to themselves.
> 
> On an intoxicated note...I love delivery pizza! Just can't do this very often as I like both my liver and bank account! :rofl:



Digiorno


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 11, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Historically they've been REMS...but within the last 3 or 4 years they have changed to REMSA...at least that's how they've been referring to themselves.
> 
> On an intoxicated note...I love delivery pizza! Just can't do this very often as I like both my liver and bank account! :rofl:



For some reason I still and will always call it REMS  and go enjoy that pizza man!


----------



## Jambi (Aug 11, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Digiorno



Can't stand the stuff. My friends think I'm crazy, but I just don't like it.

I have been tempted to walk to my local Del Taco, but the local cops are hit and miss, and I'd rather stay at home rather than risk the 1/4 mile walk.  LOL


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 11, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Remsa on nocturnals! Got a feeling someone on here posted that lol



I saw that too. Whoever took that picture has an eye for framing... h34r:

It's a bummer it wasn't that medic's regular unit 

REMS is trying to become REMSA because of the name and the rep that comes with it. 

The original REMSA (Regional Emergency Medical Services Authority) is based in Reno, NV and covers all of Washoe County except for Incline Village unless they ask for mutual aid. REMSA also runs mutual aid for North Lyon, Storey and Douglas Counties as well as the Carson City Municipality.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> I saw that too. Whoever took that picture has an eye for framing... h34r:
> 
> It's a bummer it wasn't that medic's regular unit
> 
> ...



Interesting last name that you have h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 11, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Interesting last name that you have h34r:



Idk what you're talking about  

You'd be surprised how often it get misspelled. Probably 95% of the time.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> Idk what you're talking about
> 
> You'd be surprised how often it get misspelled. Probably 95% of the time.



Same with mine but mine is a little more difficult to spell haha.


----------



## Gurney Jockey (Aug 11, 2013)

Am I a bad enough dude to post late at night too? 

Anyways, I have a skills test/interview on Weds for a medic spot with AMR Palm Springs. Pretty jazzed! Just slightly nervous. And possibly a little hungry.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 11, 2013)

Gurney Jockey said:


> Am I a bad enough dude to post late at night too?
> 
> Anyways, I have a skills test/interview on Weds for a medic spot with AMR Palm Springs. Pretty jazzed! Just slightly nervous. And possibly a little hungry.



Congrats and good luck. I know there are a couple of members on the forum who work there


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 11, 2013)

Why am I still up at midnight thirty watching "siren porn" on YouTube? 'Cuz I can lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 11, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Same with mine but mine is a little more difficult to spell haha.



If you want feel free to add me. There was talk of a Pismo trip this year before the summer ends if I can get my hands on a quad or bike to ride when I get down there.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> If you want feel free to add me. There was talk of a Pismo trip this year before the summer ends if I can get my hands on a quad or bike to ride when I get down there.



Nice. Pismo is one of the places I haven't been. Something about riding on the beach sounds pretty cool


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 11, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Nice. Pismo is one of the places I haven't been. Something about riding on the beach sounds pretty cool



I've heard Glamis is pretty epic too. Sand Mountain up here is a lot of fun, they've closed quite a bit though on account of some endangered butterfly or some crap like that :wacko:

Always makes me laugh when hikers or cross country skiers give us a hard time. Last season on the sleds when had a group giving us a real hard time about where we were riding, how we were riding and how loud our sleds are. I'll admit my sled is pretty damn loud along with all the guys I ride with except for one. 

We ended up helping SAR extricate them after they got lost and one hurt themselves. Not going to lie when we found them we weren't very nice. Considered making them ski out behind us rather than letting them ride but SAR didn't like that at all. 

They always hate until they need help and then who comes to save the day? OHV riders.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> I've heard Glamis is pretty epic too. Sand Mountain up here is a lot of fun, they've closed quite a bit though on account of some endangered butterfly or some crap like that :wacko:
> 
> Always makes me laugh when hikers or cross country skiers give us a hard time. Last season on the sleds when had a group giving us a real hard time about where we were riding, how we were riding and how loud our sleds are. I'll admit my sled is pretty damn loud along with all the guys I ride with except for one.
> 
> ...



Glamis is a pretty cool area. It's just expensive to ride out there now since you have to buy passes or else you will get a ticket. On the major holidays it is super crowded and really dangerous (HEMS will be running non stop).


----------



## exodus (Aug 11, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Glamis is a pretty cool area. It's just expensive to ride out there now since you have to buy passes or else you will get a ticket. On the major holidays it is super crowded and really dangerous (HEMS will be running non stop).



That's why they sit at Desert Ironwoods resort during the busy season


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 11, 2013)

exodus said:


> That's why they sit at Desert Ironwoods resort during the busy season



I would love to work at Mercy or Reach out in thermal during the winter. 90% of what you get are major traumas from the big offroading areas.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 11, 2013)

0530 is way too early to deal with a naked crackhead and a small pack of bees.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 11, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> 0530 is way too early to deal with a naked crackhead and a small pack of bees.



That's why you stay away from the Glen at all times of the day :lol:


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 11, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> That's why you stay away from the Glen at all times of the day :lol:



How'd you guess lol?


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 11, 2013)

Just sounded a bit reminiscent


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 11, 2013)

Pacing, versed, albuterol, atrovent, zofran, solu-medrol, epi 1:1, NS, 22, 18, 20, 20 ,20, 20, BiPap, Bvm, LSB, extrication with tool use. That was yesterday's little check sheet of Things done. Challenge accepted today! (wheres my P-med student?)

Also, found out my 84 y/o fall victim from yesterday had sustained a right radius fracture (knew about it), left tibial fracture at the distal head (strong suspicion) and 6 comminuted (?) fractures of the left scapula with no loss of integrity (surprised me and the MD). The doc (newer MD) who yesterday was somewhat critical of me having scooped-and-padded her with an improvised collar instead of an LSB and traditional collar apologized to me- she had gone home, done some research and seen Dr. Bledsoe's article and  realized that 4" forward kyphosis on Grandma is a contraindication. I feel bad for not giving her more fentanyl now. 

To top it off, our materials person yesterday got all mouthy about how I give away "too much pain medication" when I was discussing it with some coworkers. Apparently, because she is tough and doesn't like pain meds, I should copy some others who rarely crack the box open. When posed with the above patient (she is an EMT), she refused to even consider kyphosis or alternative packaging "it's protocol, she might have a spinal fracture, she needs a backboard" , "she doesn't deserve fentanyl, her pain isn't that bad, I fell twice as far and it didn't hurt much". No understanding of operations, anatomy or the treatments we provide. Sad, really; she idolizes the Hard Men Making Hard Decisions stereotype. I suppose I should base medical decisions off of the opinion of inexperienced EMTs, because she's "been hurt a lot".


----------



## Wheel (Aug 11, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Pacing, versed, albuterol, atrovent, zofran, solu-medrol, epi 1:1, NS, 22, 18, 20, 20 ,20, 20, BiPap, Bvm, LSB, extrication with tool use. That was yesterday's little check sheet of Things done. Challenge accepted today! (wheres my P-med student?)
> 
> Also, found out my 84 y/o fall victim from yesterday had sustained a right radius fracture (knew about it), left tibial fracture at the distal head (strong suspicion) and 6 comminuted (?) fractures of the left scapula with no loss of integrity (surprised me and the MD). The doc (newer MD) who yesterday was somewhat critical of me having scooped-and-padded her with an improvised collar instead of an LSB and traditional collar apologized to me- she had gone home, done some research and seen Dr. Bledsoe's article and  realized that 4" forward kyphosis on Grandma is a contraindication. I feel bad for not giving her more fentanyl now.
> 
> To top it off, our materials person yesterday got all mouthy about how I give away "too much pain medication" when I was discussing it with some coworkers. Apparently, because she is tough and doesn't like pain meds, I should copy some others who rarely crack the box open. When posed with the above patient (she is an EMT), she refused to even consider kyphosis or alternative packaging "it's protocol, she might have a spinal fracture, she needs a backboard" , "she doesn't deserve fentanyl, her pain isn't that bad, I fell twice as far and it didn't hurt much". No understanding of operations, anatomy or the treatments we provide. Sad, really; she idolizes the Hard Men Making Hard Decisions stereotype. I suppose I should base medical decisions off of the opinion of inexperienced EMTs, because she's "been hurt a lot".



Hey now. There's no room in here for logic and patient advocacy. Leave that stuff to doctors.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 11, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Anyone seen/heard from BigBaldGuy lately?



I see him on Facebook. He is too cool for us on here now.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 11, 2013)

Speaking of people who have vanished, what happened to Veneficus?


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 11, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Speaking of people who have vanished, what happened to Veneficus?



I believe he said he gave up on EMS or something to that affect. Also I think he was getting pretty involved in research and Anethesia.




Rocketmedic40 said:


> and 6 comminuted (?) fractures of the left  scapula with no loss of integrity (surprised me and the MD).


 
Usually comminuted refers to a shattered fracture with 3 or more pieces. I am assuming it was a fracture with 6 separated fragments. 6 separate comminuted fractures, 18+ fragments, with no loss of integrity would be crazy. And it isn't easy to fracture a scapula under normal conditions.


----------



## terrible one (Aug 11, 2013)

Chase said:


> I believe he said he gave up on EMS or something to that affect. Also I think he was getting pretty involved in research and Anethesia.



Pretty sure he was a she...


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 11, 2013)

terrible one said:


> Pretty sure he was a she...



Pretty sure he had a picture of himself up at one point and was decidedly male...


----------



## Achilles (Aug 11, 2013)

Apparently this page is pro-American but if I don't agree with them I can't be there.


----------



## terrible one (Aug 11, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Pretty sure he had a picture of himself up at one point and was decidedly male...



Must be thinking of someone else then


----------



## Anjel (Aug 11, 2013)

terrible one said:


> Must be thinking of someone else then



Ya vene is definitely male.

He is finishing med school and keeping himself busy. People here just liked to argue with him and second guess what he said. He's another one I keep in touch with off this site.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 11, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Ya vene is definitely male.
> 
> He is finishing med school and keeping himself busy. People here just liked to argue with him and second guess what he said. He's another one I keep in touch with off this site.



It's such a shame he's not around the site anymore -- his posts are always so informative!


----------



## Wheel (Aug 11, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> It's such a shame he's not around the site anymore -- his posts are always so informative!



Agreed, and he usually had some good perspective about the current state of ems education too.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 11, 2013)

Been staged for over an hour for a "stage for PD" call. I wonder what's going on...


----------



## terrible one (Aug 11, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Ya vene is definitely male.
> 
> He is finishing med school and keeping himself busy. People here just liked to argue with him and second guess what he said. He's another one I keep in touch with off this site.



I must've been thinking of Vent Medic....
Speaking of past names what about Linuss or RRyder911 (probably spelled that wrong)


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> Been staged for over an hour for a "stage for PD" call. I wonder what's going on...



Likely nothing and someone forgot you were still lurking around the scene. That's what typically happens to me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 11, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Likely nothing and someone forgot you were still lurking around the scene. That's what typically happens to me.



Yea good call. Right after I posted that we got cleared to enter then cancelled by the sergeant on scene. :wacko:

Apparently it almost got interesting for us though from what he said.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 11, 2013)

Just had a patient who likely nailed a board to his wrist in order to get pain meds. He's a known seeker, allergic to morphine, toradol, tramadol, morphine, and the board was nailed on top of his wrist, in a way that doesn't even look natural.

He got what he was looking for. We gave fent, cut the board down to about 6 inches. It turns out he displaced some metacarpals. If he was looking for drugs, I doubt it was worth it.


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 11, 2013)

Just started my first pediatric IV. Hit it first try. I feel slightly accomplished.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 11, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> Just started my first pediatric IV. Hit it first try. I feel slightly accomplished.



Good job! I had one during my clinical. I wanted to cry lol


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 11, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Good job! I had one during my clinical. I wanted to cry lol



It's slightly scary lol. You don't want to be the person who poked a kid multiple times.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 11, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> It's slightly scary lol. You don't want to be the person who poked a kid multiple times.



Almost every pediatric IV I've seen (outside of Children's Hospitals) have involved multiple attempts. This is true even more of the time in young kids that are dehydrated. Outstanding work though!


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 11, 2013)

Finally found a place where I can get my 100 sticks for phlebotomy so I can get a job. The local air base uses volunteer phlebotomists, which is a win-win for me, since I'm planning on enlisting once I finish my medic and that's a potential duty base for the AFSC I want. Get to know some people there and see if they like it and I get experience


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 11, 2013)

My wife is taking part in an online CE about cutaneous parasites. (She's a vet)

Just listening to the lecture has me all kinds of itchy. 

:scratch:


----------



## Jambi (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks! Now I'm certain something is crawling up my leg.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 11, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Apparently this page is pro-American but if I don't agree with them I can't be there.



Standard cop logic, like not laying down and consenting to every little thing they ask is considered obstruction (No, officer, I don't have to consent to searching my vehicle).


----------



## MMiz (Aug 11, 2013)

Anyone else watching Breaking Bad?


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 11, 2013)

Funeral procession for Sgt. Mike Wilson, killed in the line of duty last week in Charlotte County, Florida.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2MgANVQLWc[/youtube]


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 11, 2013)

America's Funniest Videos a.k.a. Job Security

Edit** Posted before I saw the above post, horrible timing, meant absolutely no disrespect


----------



## Fire51 (Aug 11, 2013)

Man what a day, spent most of it in the hospital with my mother. She slipped and fell hitting her back and head on tv, them managed to have the tv fall on her face! She is doing ok through just has bruises and a concusion also split her nose open. No bleeds in head or spinal damage which is good. Then as I was leaving hospital got called out to a multiple  car accident with major injuries (had to fly two out due to the trauma they had) its been a long and eventful day.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 11, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> America's Funniest Videos a.k.a. Job Security



I seriously hope that is a general comment and not directed toward's Chimpie's post.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 11, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> I seriously hope that is a general comment and not directed toward's Chimpie's post.



Based on the time when both were posted, I imagine it was just unfortunate timing.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 11, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> I seriously hope that is a general comment and not directed toward's Chimpie's post.



No, general comment on the tv show, didn't see Chimpie's post :-(


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 11, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> No, general comment on the tv show, didn't see Chimpie's post :-(



Very unfortunate timing lol


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 11, 2013)

As a vet and EMT I'd NEVER poke fun at something as tragic as a LODD. Too many friends never made it home to take such things lightly.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 11, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> No, general comment on the tv show, didn't see Chimpie's post :-(



No worries...and that's what I figured it was but wanted to clarify it in case somebody else thought differently.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 12, 2013)

This is one, of many, reasons I hold contempt for the stupid. I can't believe that people would argue against a cure for a devastating genetic disease. It's like bemoaning the loss of the polio culture or the castrati. 

http://www.nbcnews.com/health/could...ompts-down-syndrome-soul-searching-6C10879213


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 12, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> This is one, of many, reasons I hold contempt for the stupid. I can't believe that people would argue against a cure for a devastating genetic disease. It's like bemoaning the loss of the polio culture or the castrati.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/health/could...ompts-down-syndrome-soul-searching-6C10879213



Wow. Just wow. 



:blink:


----------



## exodus (Aug 12, 2013)

MMiz said:


> Anyone else watching Breaking Bad?



It was on tonight?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 12, 2013)

exodus said:


> It was on tonight?



Oh yeahhhhhh.....


----------



## mike1390 (Aug 12, 2013)

tread lightly


----------



## Jambi (Aug 12, 2013)

mike1390 said:


> tread lightly



This makes me think of the pack-in-pack-out concept.  I hate it when people litter hiking and camping areas.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 12, 2013)

Jambi said:


> This makes me think of the pack-in-pack-out concept.  I hate it when people litter hiking and camping areas.


It's like the people who decide that they need to add to Native American rock drawings. I would suggest a bowl of their drawings to eat, but I got a warning last time for that.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 12, 2013)

"Hello Carol"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 12, 2013)

Jambi said:


> This makes me think of the pack-in-pack-out concept.  I hate it when people litter hiking and camping areas.



That was the first thing that came into my mind also.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 12, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Nice. Pismo is one of the places I haven't been. Something about riding on the beach sounds pretty cool



It's definitely fun. I used to live 30 minutes north of Pismo.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 12, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> It's definitely fun. I used to live 30 minutes north of Pismo.



My parents have gone there a long time ago and liked it. It's about a 4 and a half hour drive from where I live.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 12, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> My parents have gone there a long time ago and liked it. It's about a 4 and a half hour drive from where I live.



It's about 6 hours from where I am, traffic dependent.


----------



## EMDispatch (Aug 12, 2013)

Learned there's no code in our CAD for aircraft in the water tonight... Wish we'd been aware of that earlier.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 12, 2013)

EMDispatch said:


> Learned there's no code in our CAD for aircraft in the water tonight... Wish we'd been aware of that earlier.



Aircraft down?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 12, 2013)

Icd841?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Addrobo*

Been binging on horror movies lately, halfway through "The Collector". Anyone seen it before?


----------



## mike1390 (Aug 12, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Been binging on horror movies lately, halfway through "The Collector". Anyone seen it before?



Only movie I will refuse to watch twice. Seriously what was the point?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 12, 2013)

Trail of clothes from door to bed. 

Air conditioning on.

Facebook checked. EMTlife read. 

It is time for bed. Bed I said!


----------



## Jambi (Aug 12, 2013)

Just finished AMR's new PAT.  It's far different than what it used to be, but it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## EMDispatch (Aug 12, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Aircraft down?



We have a general aircraft down card we used. Thankfully this time it was only an ultra-lite, but they happened to crash in about the 2nd most remote section of our county. Normally all we have out there are military aircraft, which are so much easier to deal with.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 12, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> It's like the people who decide that they need to add to Native American rock drawings. I would suggest a bowl of their drawings to eat, but I got a warning last time for that.



I recall your post on that, last summer right? :unsure:


----------



## Tigger (Aug 12, 2013)

Ran on a patient this morning who was crushed and killed by his home O2 tank. I guess emphysema or COPD strikes in many ways.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 12, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Ran on a patient this morning who was crushed and killed by his home O2 tank. I guess emphysema or COPD strikes in many ways.



Damn! Now that's a real crummy way to go.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 12, 2013)

AMR finally email me for skills and a interview, only took about 7 months haha. So ready to be done with my current company and the renal roundup game.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 12, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> AMR finally email me for skills and a interview, only took about 7 months haha. So ready to be done with my current company and the renal roundup game.



What division?  I got an email 2 weeks after I applied, and had an interview/skills 2 weeks after I took their written test.  It was probably the luck of the draw, and maybe because it was a medic spot, but 7 months is long.

Congrats I guess


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 12, 2013)

Jambi said:


> What division?  I got an email 2 weeks after I applied, and had an interview/skills 2 weeks after I took their written test.  It was probably the luck of the draw, and maybe because it was a medic spot, but 7 months is long.
> 
> Congrats I guess



Desert. As I understand they were still hiring EMT's from the music festivals a couple months ago but I guess I got the short end of the stick with my timing haha... but whatever I managed to get a somewhat ok EMT job doing the renal game so that held me over haha


----------



## Jambi (Aug 12, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Desert. As I understand they were still hiring EMT's from the music festivals a couple months ago but I guess I got the short end of the stick with my timing haha... but whatever I managed to get a somewhat ok EMT job doing the renal game so that held me over haha



That's how I started so many moons ago...no shame in it, and the money is still green at the end of the day.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 12, 2013)

Damned direct TV. Told me they'd be here from noon-1600... and he called and said he probably won't make it today. And asked if I could wait till 2000... NO


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 12, 2013)

Bob Page lecture at my hospital's STEMI conference. Sounds good to me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 12, 2013)

Chase said:


> Bob Page lecture at my hospital's STEMI conference. Sounds good to me.



Dude I'm jealous


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 12, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Desert. As I understand they were still hiring EMT's from the music festivals a couple months ago but I guess I got the short end of the stick with my timing haha... but whatever I managed to get a somewhat ok EMT job doing the renal game so that held me over haha



You would be correct sir. Now we are hiring from the waiting list. We have been expanding like crazy.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 12, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> You would be correct sir. Now we are hiring from the waiting list. We have been expanding like crazy.



From what I've heard from sources that you have lost a couple medics and are losing a lot of EMT's to medic school. Expanding? Like expanding to different areas?


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes! my new temp assign truck is a ALS code 2 (IFT) with a with a grumpy old medic. Only 20 more shifts left on this truck. Not counting down the days or anything. I'm seriously praying I win a shift bid. :angry:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 12, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> From what I've heard from sources that you have lost a couple medics and are losing a lot of EMT's to medic school. Expanding? Like expanding to different areas?



We have lost quite a few EMTs for medic school (they dropped down part time) and also RN school. We have also lost medics when ever a fire department hires or to Law Enforcement. 

There have been rumors of us taking over Cat City for transports but those are just rumors. We have been adding additional units (added 5-6 BLS units and 3-5 ALS units) just to keep up with the population growth of the area.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 12, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We have lost quite a few EMTs for medic school (they dropped down part time) and also RN school. We have also lost medics when ever a fire department hires or to Law Enforcement.
> 
> There have been rumors of us taking over Cat City for transports but those are just rumors. We have been adding additional units (added 5-6 BLS units and 3-5 ALS units) just to keep up with the population growth of the area.



Figures since Cat City cant keep up with their Fire Dept. staffing and I do believe they only have 2 ambulances? I wonder when they are going to make the switch to CAL FIRE... sure would do them some good in my personal opinion


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 12, 2013)

I love this idea, hahaha 
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/08/12/upside-down-race-car-lemons_n_3742404.html


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 13, 2013)

Achilles said:


> I recall your post on that, last summer right? :unsure:




This spring... a couple of months ago.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 13, 2013)

Just found out I've started to make a  reputation for myself amongst some coworkers I've never even met at my job. I met a medic at shift change this morning, and he asked if I was the guy who performed an inappropriate RSI on someone I "overdosed" a few weeks ago. Just great. I don't really know what to do about rumors that start from someone listening in on a med patch to the hospital and spread that quickly.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 13, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Just found out I've started to make a  reputation for myself amongst some coworkers I've never even met at my job. I met a medic at shift change this morning, and he asked if I was the guy who performed an inappropriate RSI on someone I "overdosed" a few weeks ago. Just great. I don't really know what to do about rumors that start from someone listening in on a med patch to the hospital and spread that quickly.



Welcome to DE. :/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2013)

Code 3 transport from one hospital to a different hospital. Hospital A decided to push tPA for a stroke but didn't do any testing before hand. Turned out it was a hemorrhagic stroke. Doc in the ICU at the receiving hospital was not happy at all.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 13, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Code 3 transport from one hospital to a different hospital. Hospital A decided to push tPA for a stroke but didn't do any testing before hand. Turned out it was a hemorrhagic stroke. Doc in the ICU at the receiving hospital was not happy at all.



According to ASLS, a CT is necessary prior to tPA...yikes.  Poor Pt, I hope it all works out.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 13, 2013)

I haven't seen him around anymore but I saw this and couldn't pass up posting it. The more senior members will know who I'm talking about.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 13, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Code 3 transport from one hospital to a different hospital. Hospital A decided to push tPA for a stroke but didn't do any testing before hand. Turned out it was a hemorrhagic stroke. Doc in the ICU at the receiving hospital was not happy at all.



Are you kidding me? I smell a malpractice suit in the making.

Talk about dotting your I's and crossing your T's on someone's death warrant...


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 13, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Code 3 transport from one hospital to a different hospital. Hospital A decided to push tPA for a stroke but didn't do any testing before hand. Turned out it was a hemorrhagic stroke.



Proof that there's stupidity at all levels, ¿no?


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 13, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Code 3 transport from one hospital to a different hospital. Hospital A decided to push tPA for a stroke but didn't do any testing before hand. Turned out it was a hemorrhagic stroke. Doc in the ICU at the receiving hospital was not happy at all.



Was that you pulling into the ambulance bay at EMC code 3?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 13, 2013)

Robb said:


> I haven't seen him around anymore but I saw this and couldn't pass up posting it. The more senior members will know who I'm talking about.



I've seen the end of that road.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I've seen the end of that road.



That sign looks really familiar to me, but I don't know why. Where is it at?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 13, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> That sign looks really familiar to me, but I don't know why. Where is it at?



It's off of the 15 out towards Vegas.


----------



## mike1390 (Aug 13, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Code 3 transport from one hospital to a different hospital. Hospital A decided to push tPA for a stroke but didn't do any testing before hand. Turned out it was a hemorrhagic stroke. Doc in the ICU at the receiving hospital was not happy at all.




smells like JFK????


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> It's off of the 15 out towards Vegas.



Well then I've never seen it in person. 



mike1390 said:


> smells like JFK????



Check your PM


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 13, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I've seen the end of that road.



My question is how you'd go about pronouncing that one. Especially on the radio.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 13, 2013)

Same here...went exploring with a friend back in 2007.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 13, 2013)

Paid off my truck today YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Jambi (Aug 13, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Paid off my truck today YEAH!!!!!



Feels good doesn't it?  Mines been paid off for sometime and I still think back to the day I sent in the last payment! It's time for something new(er) because it's now 12.5 years old


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 13, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> My question is how you'd go about pronouncing that one. Especially on the radio.




My understanding is that it's pronounced zoo-zicks.


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 13, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> My question is how you'd go about pronouncing that one. Especially on the radio.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik3RU19wv5Q
Youtube has the answer.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 13, 2013)

I got my state medic license today.

First shift is tomorrow. No FTO time at my current company. So just me and another medic. 

Nothing like jumping in with both feet. At least its a 24 out of a pretty slow station. And my partner is one of the smartest medics we have. lol


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 13, 2013)

No FTO time? Not that I don't have faith in you, but that's crazy talk to skip FTO completely. Like you mentioned, at least your partner sounds like he'll be a good mentor!


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 13, 2013)

Looking like there may be wrist surgery in my future....


----------



## Anjel (Aug 13, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> No FTO time? Not that I don't have faith in you, but that's crazy talk to skip FTO completely. Like you mentioned, at least your partner sounds like he'll be a good mentor!



Oh trust me I know. It is definitely crazy. We watched videos on how to use our vents and pumps, and then they said go forth and save lives. 

So hopefully I can pick his brain for a while tomorrow.

It's crazy to think that tomorrow it will be just me and a patient, and the decisions are all mine :blink:


----------



## jefftherealmccoy (Aug 13, 2013)

*Peach mountain dew*

Peach mountain dew may just be the best damn thing i've ever put passed my lips.  yes... better than *anything*.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 13, 2013)

jefftherealmccoy said:


> Peach mountain dew may just be the best damn thing i've ever put passed my lips.  yes... better than *anything*.



I had to look this up and couldn't find it. Where can I get such a thing?


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 13, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I had to look this up and couldn't find it. Where can I get such a thing?


It may be a local thing, we have a local liquor store that makes "fruity dew slushes" and they are amazing.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 13, 2013)

Some burger kings have those fancy new machines that you can make flavored with. I did a peach mellow yellow and it was awesome!


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 14, 2013)

Im bored.  10 hours on shift, only 3 hours spent on runs.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 14, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Some burger kings have those fancy new machines that you can make flavored with. I did a peach mellow yellow and it was awesome!


Those machines aren't just at some Burger King restaurants... What's amazing about those machines is the sheer number of flavor combinations that you could do. There are hundreds of combinations, from what I've heard. :blink:


----------



## MMiz (Aug 14, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I got my state medic license today.
> 
> First shift is tomorrow. No FTO time at my current company. So just me and another medic.
> 
> Nothing like jumping in with both feet. At least its a 24 out of a pretty slow station. And my partner is one of the smartest medics we have. lol


Who would have thought?!  Knock em dea... break a le.... Good luck!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 14, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Oh trust me I know. It is definitely crazy. We watched videos on how to use our vents and pumps, and then they said go forth and save lives.
> 
> So hopefully I can pick his brain for a while tomorrow.
> 
> It's crazy to think that tomorrow it will be just me and a patient, and the decisions are all mine :blink:



So I was thinking about this after we talked about it the other day. In my FTO time we had a week of classroom and then it was just me and an FTO on a truck. It was still me by myself in the back of the ambulance...so I guess not a huge difference minus the classroom time and being with a designated training officer... I had tests too though. 4 written as 2 scenarios.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 14, 2013)

witnessed arrest by store employees.  Downtime <4 min according to video.  

CPR,  V-Fib, shock, CPR, V-Fib, Shock, ROSC, 122/76.

12-Lead - Inf MI with RBBB and Right Axis Deviation.

Went arrest 3 more times in hospital and eventually passed...bummer.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 14, 2013)

Jambi said:


> witnessed arrest by store employees.  Downtime <4 min according to video.
> 
> CPR,  V-Fib, shock, CPR, V-Fib, Shock, ROSC, 122/76.
> 
> ...



Sometimes everything can go just right and it's still just time to die. Good work with ROSC and Cath lab activation at least!


----------



## Household6 (Aug 14, 2013)

Spent 35 minutes doing compressions on a very very dead man yesterday.

Reason? We had to turn around twice to try to find this house, extremely rural, ZERO radio, or cell signal. Reminded me of the house on Mountain Men, down two dirt roads. Stage 4 terminal cancer, NOK (brother) couldn't locate the DNR in the house.. So we couldn't get a hold of our ME/med-call to allow us to call it. 

35 minutes later, the sweet old guy comes out of the kitchen with the paper.. *wipes sweat, catches breath*

Tape those things up on the fridge forgoddsakes..


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 14, 2013)

OK that is rough.  Glad in that situation I would have been able to say no CPR. (Terminal And family stating DNR)


----------



## Household6 (Aug 14, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> OK that is rough.  Glad in that situation I would have been able to say no CPR. (Terminal And family stating DNR)



The brother asked us to stop. He was so awesome the whole time. 

When I took my first EMR class, my instructor asked the class, "Who here thinks they can do compressions for 15 minutes?" My hand shot up, hells yes I can. I had completed a 20 mile memorial march (with full rucksack) the month before, and still had blisters on my feet from them. I do 5K obstacle courses for fun.

He scoffed at me, laughed at me in front of the class. Talked about how hard it was, how exhausting it was, how I was overestimating my abilities.. 

Dude, I have the stamina of a camel. A CAMEL!


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 14, 2013)

Household6 said:


> The brother asked us to stop. He was so awesome the whole time.
> 
> When I took my first EMR class, my instructor asked the class, "Who here thinks they can do compressions for 15 minutes?" My hand shot up, hells yes I can. I had completed a 20 mile memorial march (with full rucksack) the month before, and still had blisters on my feet from them. I do 5K obstacle courses for fun.
> 
> ...



Not trying to sound like an a hole but unless you had one of those CPR sensors I doubt you were hitting the right depth and rate after a couple rounds.

To bad you guys can't take a verbal DNR . It makes thi vs a lot easier... On us and the families.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 14, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> Not trying to sound like an a hole but unless you had one of those CPR sensors I doubt you were hitting the right depth and rate after a couple rounds.
> 
> To bad you guys can't take a verbal DNR . It makes thi vs a lot easier... On us and the families.



People would be surprised by how difficult it is to get good compression depth and rate.  Our machines have the sensor pad built in to the pads.  That machine is a harsh mistress.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 14, 2013)

If you think you do good, effective CPR and aren't afraid to get shown up, take the CPR challenge that Physio puts on at JEMS every year… You'll be surprised at how quickly your depth and rate falls off.


----------



## Household6 (Aug 14, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> Not trying to sound like an a hole but unless you had one of those CPR sensors I doubt you were hitting the right depth and rate after a couple rounds.
> 
> To bad you guys can't take a verbal DNR . It makes thi vs a lot easier... On us and the families.



Likely true about the depth.. We do have the metronome on the Lifepak, very helpful.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 14, 2013)

So I'm teaching a refresher class this fall and the former instructor isn't too happy about it, and he has taken the professional course by refusing the provide any of his material. :glare:

So I have no idea what he was doing, nor how he was approaching the class.  What irritates me the most is that I've got to produce a syllabus from scratch (mostly).  Granted, there's a reason he's no longer teaching the course, so use of his material may be iffy, but I rather dislike reinventing the wheel.

On a positive note, get the chance to make a refresher class something more than the same old boring rehash that most are. :beerchug:

So if anyone have any particularly good ideas to share, PM me.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 14, 2013)

Jambi said:


> So if anyone have any particularly good ideas to share, PM me.



Open chest cardiac massage!


----------



## Jambi (Aug 14, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Open chest cardiac massage!



Already got that one...and let me tell you--it wasn't easy finding a volunteer! :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Already got that one...and let me tell you--it wasn't easy finding a volunteer! :rofl:



I want to go to that recert class!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2013)

Jambi said:


> So I'm teaching a refresher class this fall and the former instructor isn't too happy about it, and he has taken the professional course by refusing the provide any of his material. :glare:
> 
> So I have no idea what he was doing, nor how he was approaching the class.  What irritates me the most is that I've got to produce a syllabus from scratch (mostly).  Granted, there's a reason he's no longer teaching the course, so use of his material may be iffy, but I rather dislike reinventing the wheel.
> 
> ...



Check your PM. If it's an EMT refresher class I might be able to help with getting you lesson plans and a syllabus for you to make changes to and personalize.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 14, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Check your PM. If it's an EMT refresher class I might be able to help with getting you lesson plans and a syllabus for you to make changes to and personalize.



Reply sent thanks.  I've actually got most of it done.  I'm always looking for new stuff though.  I refuse to be a stagnant educator.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 14, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I want to go to that recert class!



I hear there is a spot open as a patient.:rofl:


----------



## Jambi (Aug 14, 2013)

Wheel said:


> I hear there is a spot open as a patient.:rofl:



Shhhh, that's how I get them...


----------



## brian328 (Aug 14, 2013)

i finally got internet and tv set up today. took at&t long enough to have an open date!


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 14, 2013)

I made a little funny in another thread. Let's see how long it takes to get someone's feathers ruffled.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 14, 2013)

So I'm debating putting some pictures into the NM State fair... Can't decide if I want to or not though. Lol I'm being pushed a little by my coworkers though


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItfdQ-HDAvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 14, 2013)

I need to get married or have a kid or something. These taxes are killing my paycheck.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 14, 2013)

Chase said:


> I need to get married or have a kid or something. These taxes are killing my paycheck.



Have the kid. 

Being married with no kids has us close enough to single withholdings it isn't much if a difference.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 14, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Have the kid.
> 
> Being married with no kids has us close enough to single withholdings it isn't much if a difference.



This.  The cost of a child is far greater than the tax savings.  I have two...and my wallet begs me for the days of being single.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2013)

Jambi said:


> This.  The cost of a child is far greater than the tax savings.  I have two...and my wallet begs me for the days of being single.



Can I borrow one? Hahaha


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 14, 2013)

This thread is taking my joke of working in human trafficking a lot further...



(Just in case anyone gets their pants in a bundle no I do not condone or approve of human trafficking)


----------



## Anjel (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm laying in a bed. At work. And getting paid.

After 3 years of SSM. This concept is so weird to me.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 14, 2013)

We went for a DOA, an elderly lady found decomposing on the bed by the cleaning lady.  

Total highlight of my day, the cleaning lady met me at the sidewalk and shook her head, "Oh, honey.  I'm so sorry they sent you out here.  A girl as young as you has no business seeing a dead body like this."

I looked around at my 21 yo partner, and said, "Ma'am, that's really sweet, but I've been doing this job since my partner here was in diapers."

I'm a total dinosaur now!


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 15, 2013)

Chase said:


> I need to get married or have a kid or something. These taxes are killing my paycheck.



Yeah I jokingly said that about 8 months ago. 

My girlfriend is 7 months................


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 15, 2013)

Lol maybe it's not a good idea I jokingly told my girlfriend that a month ago


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 15, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Yeah I jokingly said that about 8 months ago.
> 
> My girlfriend is 7 months................



You work fast..... :rofl:


----------



## Jambi (Aug 15, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Can I borrow one? Hahaha



This is slightly related and stolen off of reddit. It's titled:* First Day of School!*


----------



## Jambi (Aug 15, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> You work fast..... :rofl:



Sometimes they just take...:rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 15, 2013)

So...our MD is changing. Got an email saying our current MD no longer works for us starting today so our assistant MD is taking over until they can do interviews.

Word on the street is progressive changes are coming!! 

There's a few docs on here that should apply


----------



## Anjel (Aug 15, 2013)

One of the firefighters on our last call asked me what I wanted to do with the pt. 

That was just so odd to me. It's nice to have your opinion matter, and to be the one calling the shots.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 15, 2013)

400 pound code. Hoarder house. Ugh. 

Great start to the morning.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 15, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> 400 pound code. Hoarder house. Ugh.
> 
> Great start to the morning.



"I see lividity! There, under that box! No, the other one!"

By the time they catch on, you'll have full-blown decomposition.

On a serious note, can you call for orders on that immediately? Its not like compressions are going to be even remotely effective...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 15, 2013)

We called it pretty quickly. Bystander and BLS CPR was underway when I got there. IO and Epi and then we called.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 15, 2013)

Mayonnaise is a  nasty and horrible creation.  That is all.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 15, 2013)

Pretty sure I was bordering on heat stroke today... Fell out in the last two miles of my ride. Never been that bad off before... :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Aug 15, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Mayonnaise is a  nasty and horrible creation.  That is all.



I prefer miracle whip


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 15, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I prefer miracle whip



Mmm miracle whip.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 15, 2013)

Y'all making me feel sick.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 15, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Y'all making me feel sick.



I really hate mayo. The only time I can stand it is with potato salad.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 15, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> We called it pretty quickly. Bystander and BLS CPR was underway when I got there. IO and Epi and then we called.



Bystander? The dust-bunnies were doing CPR?


----------



## Jambi (Aug 15, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I really hate mayo. The only time I can stand it is with potato salad.



I can't handle any of it, at all, in anything. Salad dressing, potato salad, tuna, or anything I even think it's in.  I could be starting on a desert island and I'd turn down a sandwich if it had mayo on it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 15, 2013)

I'll admit, I love mayo.

Now relish... Ugh. That's satan's condiment.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 15, 2013)

Soo glad I'm not at work today. All of our radios are down. 

I can only stand a very very small amount of mayo. Mustard is the devil


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 15, 2013)

Found out I have only two semesters for my associate paramedic degree. College I used to go to is giving me full credits equal to their program for my cert so I only need some core classes. Then five or six semesters for a bachelors then I get to apply for PA school. I'm excited that I'm finally getting back on track. And I'm scheduling my FPC testing for the end of next month finally too.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 15, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I can't handle any of it, at all, in anything. Salad dressing, potato salad, tuna, or anything I even think it's in.  I could be starting on a desert island and I'd turn down a sandwich if it had mayo on it.



Mmmmmm miracle whip and mustard are good tasty things to put on a ham sandwich... yummy in the tummy haha


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 15, 2013)

I just love when we're told we have a room at the destination hospital for our transfer...and then still getting to hold the wall at the admissions desk anyway


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 15, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I just love when we're told we have a room at the destination hospital for our transfer...and then still getting to hold the wall at the admissions desk anyway



I do not miss LA.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes but a C7 at In N Out helps make up for it lol


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 15, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Yes but a C7 at In N Out helps make up for it lol



Ummm .. you know there is in n out at counties other than LA.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 15, 2013)

I suppose I should've been more specific I.e. the In N Out helps make up for holding the wall 

I did a cross country road trip last year (east coast to west) and was thrilled to find In N Out in Dallas TX


----------



## Jambi (Aug 15, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I do not miss LA.



I enjoyed those rare transfers to Kaiser Sunset because we'd swing on by Pink's before heading back.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 15, 2013)

Pinks is delicious, haven't had a chance to go there at work yet though lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 15, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I do not miss LA.



I liked doing out of town transports there. Stop at some nice restaurants, stop at the beach, etc. dispatch hated us for it haha


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 15, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I liked doing out of town transports there. Stop at some nice restaurants, stop at the beach, etc. dispatch hated us for it haha



I'm going to tell brad!!!!!! Lol but ya I loved those transfers out there, they knew to give them to me. Lol


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 15, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Yes but a C7 at In N Out helps make up for it lol



Good ole C7, I prefer mine in a dimly lit parking lot, as it allows me to get some sleep on the 1800 to 0600 shift.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 15, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> I'm going to tell brad!!!!!! Lol but ya I loved those transfers out there, they knew to give them to me. Lol



Lol I got this mental image of a brad with River in az getting all pissy about something stupid like that. But I doubt that it's the same one


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 15, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> I'm going to tell brad!!!!!! Lol but ya I loved those transfers out there, they knew to give them to me. Lol



Psh. Brad hardly ever dispatches for us. Anyway he wouldn't care haha


----------



## Jambi (Aug 15, 2013)

I give you the World Sauna Championships...

Images Warning. Burned skin.

Yes it is/was real


----------



## Fire51 (Aug 15, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I give you the World Sauna Championships...
> 
> Images Warning. Burned skin.
> 
> Yes it is/was real



Why would any one ever do some thing like that!! I have not even heard of it but that is just crazy to me.:wacko:


----------



## Anjel (Aug 15, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I give you the World Sauna Championships...
> 
> Images Warning. Burned skin.
> 
> Yes it is/was real



WHY!!!?????? WHY!!!??? WHY!!!??????????????????


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 15, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I give you the World Sauna Championships...
> 
> Images Warning. Burned skin.
> 
> Yes it is/was real



Reading the article, it sounds like the guy with the more severe burns died. That right there is some craziness...


----------



## Jambi (Aug 15, 2013)

I think this also falls in line with yours


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 15, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> 400 pound code. Hoarder house. Ugh.
> 
> Great start to the morning.



Hubby texted me yesterday: this day is off to a rolling start- we went for the BS fall and while we were out the engine did a 500 lb cardiac arrest.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 15, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I think this also falls in line with yours



It's equivalent to that "hold your wee for a wii" contest in oafishness.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 16, 2013)

Working a 36 with SSM.  Yeah for posting and constantly moving and no sleep!!!


----------



## Wheel (Aug 16, 2013)

Got off work at six this morning, drove 12 hours today with the wife, spent time in six states today, and now I'm at my in laws. Errands tomorrow and then I'll start my new job Monday.


----------



## Fire51 (Aug 16, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Got off work at six this morning, drove 12 hours today with the wife, spent time in six states today, and now I'm at my in laws. Errands tomorrow and then I'll start my new job Monday.



Wow, you have been busy. Well best of luck with your new job!


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 16, 2013)

Closed on my house yesterday at 1130. Moved myself and baby momma in from two different locations by 1800 today. 

Dropped $1700 on a washer and dryer. Cried a bit. 

Now I'm realizing the joys of home ownership.  

My dishwasher wont drain. Fortunately someone forgot to remove the knock out plug on the garbage disposal. 

Winning


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 16, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Jim37F said:
> 
> 
> > Just got an email from the City of Pasadena (CA), my application for Firefighter Recruit has been accepted and I can schedule myself for their written test!!!
> ...



The response I've gotten from the human resources department at the City of Pasadena, CA can be summed up thusly: I am SOL. 

Literally, all they pretty much said was "hope you can make it" to the test date

Because that's exactly how military orders work. With no more than a weeks worth of notice, and a flight itinerary paid for, I can just skip off the first day of an ATRRS locked training course


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 16, 2013)

EMSA and EmStat...Ferno old cots, F350s and stand-up 24s vs EMSA's 12s, new trucks, top-flight equipment. Pay is the same.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 16, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> The response I've gotten from the human resources department at the City of Pasadena, CA can be summed up thusly: I am SOL.
> 
> Literally, all they pretty much said was "hope you can make it" to the test date
> 
> Because that's exactly how military orders work. With no more than a weeks worth of notice, and a flight itinerary paid for, I can just skip off the first day of an ATRRS locked training course



That's a real shame.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 16, 2013)

RocketMedic said:


> EMSA and EmStat...Ferno old cots, F350s and stand-up 24s vs EMSA's 12s, new trucks, top-flight equipment. Pay is the same.



Nice! I personally long for the day I find an ambulance that is practical and I can stand up in...  6'4" tall here.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 16, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Nice! I personally long for the day I find an ambulance that is practical and I can stand up in...  6'4" tall here.














You could try Big Blue 42 lol biggest ambulance I've seen that isn't one of those with a semi truck cab like a couple of the FDs around here have


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 16, 2013)

Jambi said:


> That's a real shame.



Yeah frustrating to say the least, but Glendale FD app period closes tomorrow so hopefully I'll get to test with them sometime soon (plus still in the queue for an interview at LA City)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 16, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 1583
> View attachment 1584
> 
> 
> ...



That's about the same size as all of our units. 

You should see the crew cab International Medium Duty Humboldt General EMS runs. The thing is longer than some engines. 

Makes our units look like little rescues.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 16, 2013)

Robb said:


> That's about the same size as all of our units.
> 
> You should see the crew cab International Medium Duty Humboldt General EMS runs. The thing is longer than some engines.
> 
> Makes our units look like little rescues.



So then it makes our units look like smart cars haha


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 16, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> So then it makes our units look like smart cars haha



You should see the size of my unit...


----------



## Anjel (Aug 16, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> You should see the size of my unit...


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 16, 2013)

Freaking pediatric day. First patient of the day was a stable 8 year old asthma attack treated successfully with albuterol. Second was a 5 year old, hypotensive, tachycardic girl who was probably a bit dehydrated and feverish. Third was a critical 19 month old female who suddenly went unresponsive at home and who I intercepted as a single medic en route to the hospital. They're getting younger and sicker...


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 16, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> You should see the size of my unit...




I asked your girl friend and the only answer I got was a chuckle.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 16, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I asked your girl friend and the only answer I got was a chuckle.



Darn, you really did ask her then...


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 16, 2013)

Let the games begin!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 16, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Let the games begin!



Remind me not to go to arrowhead for a while


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 16, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Remind me not to go to arrowhead for a while


You are reminded...


And I _thought _I felt a tremor from that general area... Now I know why! :rofl:


----------



## Achilles (Aug 16, 2013)

I was hiking with the family in the Ozark's recently and seen this. I think it's from the rare breed called D bag.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 16, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Darn, you really did ask her then...



At least she is an ICU nurse so she should be used to messing with tiny stopcocks...


----------



## Jambi (Aug 16, 2013)

Have fun JP. find a Dr Kwon (sp?) if you can. my friend worked with him when she was doing her PA rotations there, and he's freaking amazing. You have to ask him his opinion of the word pusillanimous.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 16, 2013)

Chase said:


> At least she is an ICU nurse so she should be used to messing with tiny stopcocks...



All those years of sewing helps her out, too


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 16, 2013)

Achilles said:


> I was hiking with the family in the Ozark's recently and seen this. I think it's from the rare breed called D bag.



I must have a talent for finding rare creatures. I've come into contact with quite a few of this species...


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 16, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Have fun JP. find a Dr Kwon (sp?) if you can. my friend worked with him when she was doing her PA rotations there, and he's freaking amazing. You have to ask him his opinion of the word pusillanimous.



Dr. Kwong is a legend... I know who he is.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 16, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Dr. Kwong is a legend... I know who he is.



What a small world eh? Well, if you hear any particular rants or one-liners from the man, you've got to share 'em! :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 17, 2013)

To be fair, he's an attending at ARMC, and I've been constantly in the ED over the past year or so doing consults, admissions, or traumas depending on the service. Hospitals are small places, even the big county hospitals.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> To be fair, he's an attending at ARMC, and I've been constantly in the ED over the past year or so doing consults, admissions, or traumas depending on the service. Hospitals are small places, even the big county hospitals.



You will see me at Arrowhead coming in code 3 or bringing a transfer from the high desert. Also, my sister has been shadowing in the ER there as well.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 17, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> You will see me at Arrowhead coming in code 3 or bringing a transfer from the high desert. Also, my sister has been shadowing in the ER there as well.



Was your sister there yesterday afternoon (5PMish, Thursday)? Also, do you work for AMR in Victorville? I used to work with one of their paramedics a number of years ago when she was an EMT in OC (small world).


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 17, 2013)

New "toy" for me to restore 
Edit: Don't make fun of the mismatched mirrors.....  lol


----------



## Jambi (Aug 17, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> You will see me at Arrowhead coming in code 3 or bringing a transfer from the high desert. Also, my sister has been shadowing in the ER there as well.



Sounds like we're going to have to have a SoCal EMT LIFE meetup at some point.  :beerchug:


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 17, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Sounds like we're going to have to have a SoCal EMT LIFE meetup at some point.  :beerchug:


I vote for the Arrowhead Cafe...


----------



## MunchkinMedic (Aug 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Was your sister there yesterday afternoon (5PMish, Thursday)? Also, do you work for AMR in Victorville? I used to work with one of their paramedics a number of years ago when she was an EMT in OC (small world).



Yes he works with me!! It's definitely a small world lol how long has it been since we've worked together?

Might have to make a trip down to see you soon with a trauma lol:


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 17, 2013)

I now know who Jambi is on FB... muwahahaha.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Was your sister there yesterday afternoon (5PMish, Thursday)? Also, do you work for AMR in Victorville? I used to work with one of their paramedics a number of years ago when she was an EMT in OC (small world).



No she wasn't there that day. She's president of AMSA for Cal State-San Bernardino and she's in FPL so her shadowing assignments are affiliated with those groups.

And yeah I work up in the high desert with Munchkin.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 17, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Sounds like we're going to have to have a SoCal EMT LIFE meetup at some point.  :beerchug:



Sounds good buddy


----------



## Jambi (Aug 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I now know who Jambi is on FB... muwahahaha.



Be afraid! h34r:

Shoot me a friend request ;-)


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 17, 2013)

Ugh just got off scene from a pediatric hospice patient. I hate these calls


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 17, 2013)

New light and gun safe...


----------



## EMDispatch (Aug 17, 2013)

Fire in the middle of nowhere... Always unpleasant, but also great training tools for new dispatchers. They tend to forget how big the county gets until your first due truck doesn't arrive for 20 minutes and and your second at 40.... not to mention all the re-alerts.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 17, 2013)

Day 1 of EMT class and some students already missed it (they get dropped from the course as a rule)


----------



## Jambi (Aug 17, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Day 1 of EMT class and some students already missed it (they get dropped from the course as a rule)



Ha! It never ceases to amaze me.  I also like the ones that bring an entire "jump kit" to the first day.  One guy had a backboard sticking out of the back of his Jeep.  :rofl:


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 17, 2013)

Where did they get a backboard...?


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 17, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Day 1 of EMT class and some students already missed it (they get dropped from the course as a rule)





Jambi said:


> Ha! It never ceases to amaze me.  I also like the ones that bring an entire "jump kit" to the first day.  One guy had a backboard sticking out of the back of his Jeep.  :rofl:



Had a girl in my Basic class (a few years back) ask on the first day if the clinical hours she does can count as community service hours for DHHS.

she didn't make it to far in the class.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 17, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Where did they get a backboard...?



Where you get all your other whacker gear of course. Galls!
http://www.galls.com/dyna-med-multipurpose-spine-board


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 17, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Where did they get a backboard...?



Ever been to an emergency department? There's normally plenty of lonely, lost backboards sitting outside. I know that's how I got the one that ended up in my car for a few days (to be fair, I was returning it to the waterpark I was working at).


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 17, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Ha! It never ceases to amaze me.  I also like the ones that bring an entire "jump kit" to the first day.  One guy had a backboard sticking out of the back of his Jeep.  :rofl:



Was it a volley FF?


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Ever been to an emergency department? There's normally plenty of lonely, lost backboards sitting outside. I know that's how I got the one that ended up in my car for a few days (to be fair, I was returning it to the waterpark I was working at).



they make decent ramps for dirt bikes if you have a truck.... or so I have heard.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 17, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> Was it a volley FF?



Nope, he bought the thing from Galls along with his super awesome jump kit. :rofl:


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 17, 2013)

I didn't even buy a stethoscope till clinicals started


----------



## Jambi (Aug 17, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> I didn't even buy a stethoscope till clinicals started



The guy has bought a Littman STC too...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 17, 2013)

Best random text message of the day from my wife. 

Out of the blue, my phone goes, BING!

"I just got ROSC on a cat."

Yeah, she's a vet. She's not randomly walking around coding felines. :/


----------



## Jambi (Aug 17, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Best random text message of the day from my wife.
> 
> Out of the blue, my phone goes, BING!
> 
> ...



That's awesome!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 17, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Nope, he bought the thing from Galls along with his super awesome jump kit. :rofl:



I have yet to see that. The most I have seen are the students that buy $200+ boots and $200+ steths who are unsuccessful in the program. We never seem to see them the next semester.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 17, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> I didn't even buy a stethoscope till clinicals started



I haven't even bought one yet, coming up on almost a year since EMT school lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 17, 2013)

Chase said:


> New light and gun safe...



Did you do the stipling on that because it doesn't look stock.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 17, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> The most I have seen are the students that buy $200+ boots and $200+ steths who are unsuccessful in the program. We never seem to see them the next semester.



I can also confirm this phenomenon as well.  I"ll let you know what I see this next Friday as next week is our start. :rofl:


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 17, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Did you do the stipling on that because it doesn't look stock.



Talon gun grips. Awesome addition to any gun. 

http://talongungrips.com/


----------



## Aprz (Aug 17, 2013)

My EMT program required that I buy a stethoscope. I bought a cheap one that came with a sphygmomanometer for about $40 at my college. I gave it away after I finished EMT to another friend who signed up for EMT also, and I never cared to get it back. At work, I used to use the stethoscope provided in the ambulance. When I started clinicals for paramedic school, the paperwork said we were required to buy a stethoscope so while buying scrubs, I decided to treat myself with a Littman for the first time (been an EMT for three years, working as one for 2 years). I was a little hurt because it costed so much. I expected it to be like $70 or something, lol. The sales clerk laughed when I said "How much is it? $70?" Probably thought I was a complete noob. Meh, whatever. The first time I tried using the stethoscope, I tried taking a blood pressure in triage on a early 20s male psych patient, and I couldn't hear the korotkoff sound. It was embarrassing, and I stopped using the stethoscope afterwards up until recently. We really didn't need it at clinicals. They didn't check if we had it, and it seemed like a hassle to ask a nurse if I could listen to breath sounds (and at the time, I didn't ask to listen to heart sounds either) so I stopped bringing it to clinicals too. I probably wouldn't have bought it if I had known that they were gonna really check for it and not have us listen to breath sounds. I started using it again while trying to listen to my own heart sounds after watching that murmur revised video abckidmom shared, and also watched heart sounds by the same guy (Eric Strong, MD from Stanford and Palo Alto VA hospital I think?). A long time ago, I also watched videos and read about breath sounds, and I haven't been trying to listen for specific features when listening to breath sounds. So now I've started using it again trying to listen to specific features/characteristics of breath sounds and heart sounds.

Only murmur I've heard so far was a 3-month-old male with ventricular septal defect (VSD). I couldn't tell if the murmur was systolic, diastolic, or continous. I couldn't tell what it sounded like. I could say that it's pitch was a III/loud. Couldn't say if it was crescendo-decrescendo, decrescendo, or holosystolic/uniform/pansystolic (sic?). I do know what VSD is suppose to be systolic (most murmurs are), usually holosystolic. I forget where it is best heart, and if it radiates anywhere. I think I read something like tricupsid radiating to the right axillary (make sense in the tricupsid or mitral area since there is a freaking hole there). My best description for this infant heart sound was "abnormal", haha! The 3-month old also had the diagnosis of heart failure, but I couldn't hear S3 like I hoped I would. I blame my inexperience and the patient's heart rate was ridiculously fast (was like 150-160 if I recall correctly). ^^ This patient was not work related. This is all school related.

Since watching that video, I've only heard of two patients with adventitious breath sounds (also not work related). A 4-year old male (I think) with rales so loud that it was actually palpable (does that make the pitch IV if you apply the heart sound stuff?). I heard another patient who was non compliant with her medications, and I wasn't sure what it was. The paramedic I rode along with said "junky". It sounded like wheezing, but not really typical, it was inspiratory-expiratory too. I would have figured rhonchi, but I didn't know. The patient's shortness of breath reduced with two treatments of 5 mg albuterol nebulized.
^^ None of these are work related. This is all school related.

I don't think it's wrong for an EMT to have a fancy stethoscope, but they definitely need more training and guidance to optimally use it. If they don't regularly take breath sounds and listen for those specific characteristics, and really some of the scopes are made for heart sounds (like that Littman Cardiology III that everyone seems to have) so they should be listening to heart sounds too if they want to make the most out of their scope, it's not worth it if they aren't doing those two things.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 17, 2013)

A quality stethoscope is a good investment regardless. I can't stand when people walk around with isolation stethoscopes or cheap crap then chart "Diminished Lung Sounds" on every patient and totally miss fine crackles or other adventitious sounds.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 17, 2013)

Chase said:


> A quality stethoscope is a good investment regardless. I can't stand when people walk around with isolation stethoscopes or cheap crap then chart "Diminished Lung Sounds" on every patient and totally miss fine crackles or other adventitious (corrected) sounds.


Oh my God, you're so right. I see "diminished lung sounds" frequently, lol!


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 17, 2013)

So what would be a good stethoscope for an EMT-B for use in the back of an ambulance?

And I have to wonder just how many EMTs wouldn't know what exactly a sphygmomanometer was if it wasn't for Big Bang Theory? Lol


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 17, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> So what would be a good stethoscope for an EMT-B for use in the back of an ambulance?
> 
> And I have to wonder just how many EMTs wouldn't know what exactly a sphygmomanometer was if it wasn't for Big Bang Theory? Lol



Littman classic II is what I bought, use, and will continue to use after I get my medic.  Mostly under $100 and works well. Mine was a littke more cause its the special edition tactical black model.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 17, 2013)

Chase said:


> A quality stethoscope is a good investment regardless. I can't stand when people walk around with isolation stethoscopes or cheap crap then chart "Diminished Lung Sounds" on every patient and totally miss fine crackles or other advantageous sounds.



I'll write road sounds in PTs lungs next time


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 17, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> So what would be a good stethoscope for an EMT-B for use in the back of an ambulance?



I use a Littmann Cadiology III best stethoscope in my opinion b/p's sounds like drum beats. Totally worth the price.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 17, 2013)

I like this:   http://www.amazon.com/3M-Littmann-Lightweight-Stethoscope-2450/dp/B001CCINO0


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 17, 2013)

I love my Master Cardiology - Smoke Edition.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 17, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> I use a Littmann Cardiology III best stethoscope in my opinion b/p's sounds like drum beats. Totally worth the price.


This is my primary stethoscope as well. While the price is a little , there's quite a difference in quality. My backup steth happens to be a Littmann Lightweight II SE. While the quality isn't quite as good, I can hear what I need to with it. "Patient has scattered ronchi throughout the LLL superimposed on constant/pervasive road noise.":rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Aug 17, 2013)

My first 3 shifts as a medic are complete!

I even got to save a life today. Man went from unconscious, barely breathing, bradycardic and hypotensive and sating in the low 60s... To completely A&Ox4 and sating at 100% when we got to the ED.

Nothing a little diesel, Epi, Benadryl, albuterol, and solumedrol couldn't fix. 

Also had a man with a massive brain stem bleed who had a seizure. He was NSR the entire way to the hospital, moved him over to the hospital bed and low and behold... Torsades! Then Vfib. Shocked, intubated, propofol, mannitol, and got to watch them drill holes in his head.

Pretty crazy last couple days. But I'm loving it.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 17, 2013)

I see you're the black cloud kind of new medic...


----------



## Anjel (Aug 17, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I see you're the black cloud kind of new medic...



Apparently. I was a white cloud throughout my entire internship. And now that I'm on my own, the flood gates have been opened.

Also had a femur fx today. Lady tripped over her dog and caused a spiral fx.







Does anyone know if a knee replacement is a contraindication for a traction splint?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm happy to point all of this deeeee-lightful stethoscope conversation here: http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=6096

Let's get back *off* topic, shall we?


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 17, 2013)

Love me a little Jameson to end a long day


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 17, 2013)

Just started watching Taken 2 for the first time. With Liam Neeson as your dad it's probably better to ease him into the idea of his teenage daughter having a boyfriend rather than let him find out all of a sudden lol


----------



## Jambi (Aug 18, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Love me a little Jameson to end a long day



I had a meeting with Jameson twice last week...I won't be needing to see him anytime soon.  :rofl:


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 18, 2013)

10cm x 4 cm x 2cm deep scalp lac due to a slip and impact with a sharp wooden moulding. Fentanyl time!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 18, 2013)

Chase said:


> I love my Master Cardiology - Smoke Edition.


Screw that. Get the brightest colored stethoscope you can find. Mine is practically lipstick red, and no one will ever steal it because it stands out like a sore thumb. After I lost my black Cardio 3 (didn't survive a holiday weekend in the newborn nursery of all places), I had my heart set on a neon green or neon pink Littmann Cardio 3, but alas, it doesn't come in those colors.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh man, r/ems on reddit makes me cringe.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 18, 2013)

RocketMedic said:


> 10cm x 4 cm x 2cm deep scalp lac due to a slip and impact with a sharp wooden moulding. Fentanyl time!



The only thing I can give morphine (it's all we have) for outside of chest pain is isolated extremity fracture.  :sad:

In my system your patient would have gotten zero pain control even if she was not altered.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 18, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Screw that. Get the brightest colored stethoscope you can find. Mine is practically lipstick red, and no one will ever steal it because it stands out like a sore thumb. After I lost my black Cardio 3 (didn't survive a holiday weekend in the newborn nursery of all places), I had my heart set on a neon green or neon pink Littmann Cardio 3, but alas, it doesn't come in those colors.



This is also my philosophy. It works and people know what my steth looks like, so if someone was going to steal it and want to use it, they'd have to move h34r:

Mine's also laser etched.

I think we should start a new TV show based on the one called "cheaters" but instead we track down people who steal and use stethoscopes and confront them in middle of patient care.  :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 18, 2013)

Jambi said:


> The only thing I can give morphine (it's all we have) for outside of chest pain is isolated extremity fracture.  :sad:
> 
> In my system your patient would have gotten zero pain control even if she was not altered.



Welcome to outdated protocols :glare:

Although there is talk about the county looking at adding in fent.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 18, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Welcome to outdated protocols :glare:
> 
> Although there is talk about the county looking at adding in fent.



One one hand, it makes me sad...on the other, well, I've seen some real "special" medics that couldn't assess their way out of a paper bag.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 18, 2013)

Jambi said:


> One one hand, it makes me sad...on the other, well, I've seen some real "special" medics that couldn't assess their way out of a paper bag.



I wish we would go away with a county medical director and go to a company one. It would be a lot easier to make sure medics are competent if you only have to look over a couple of hundred at max opposed to a thousand.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 18, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I wish we would go away with a county medical director and go to a company one. It would be a lot easier to make sure medics are competent if you only have to look over a couple of hundred at max opposed to a thousand.



the problem is, is how big this county is.  Heck even our AMR divisions are big compared to many other places.  It works against personal attention, and thats not including ALS fire...

I think the whole company/division medical directors would work (they exist, but don't really work in the capacity), or even splitting up the county into regions. 

I can also see there being a problem with accountability as well when the company or agency can simply get rid of a medical director because he or she causes too many problems.  Call it politics.  Can you imagine how things would go over at CalFire if such a medical director started bringing down the QA/QI hammer and pulled people off duty because of problems? That MD would be gone quickly, and stuff like pulling out a still-inflated King Airway because the medic forgot to check cuff patency prior to use will still happen, as will two LATERALLY placed IO's (the second started without the required BSO) with the excuse of, "he's tired because we've been up and on a fire will still happen, or those patients that go >15 minutes without a pulse/rhythm/meds/shock check because they're now on their 8th intubation attempt...and then they get all pissed because the transporting medic is unwilling to just accept the patient as is, and insists the fire medic ride in with them...

I'd want to wash my hands of those fiascos too.


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 18, 2013)

Emt fire captains calling for als orders. Haha damn cal fire


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 18, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Emt fire captains calling for als orders. Haha damn cal fire



I've honestly never seen any firefighter call for orders, it's always been the ambulance medic.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 18, 2013)

Jambi said:


> The only thing I can give morphine (it's all we have) for outside of chest pain is isolated extremity fracture.  :sad:
> 
> In my system your patient would have gotten zero pain control even if she was not altered.



That's why I love it out here at EMSA. We can actually help our patients. A little hemostatic gauze for bleeding control, gentle pressure, a 20G IV and 2x 75mcg doses of fentanyl made a very uncomfortable trip into a pleasant meeting. 20 staples later...


----------



## Anjel (Aug 18, 2013)

Jambi said:


> The only thing I can give morphine (it's all we have) for outside of chest pain is isolated extremity fracture.  :sad:
> 
> In my system your patient would have gotten zero pain control even if she was not altered.



We have morphine and fentanyl that we can use at our discretion. Max of 30mg of MS and 300 of fent.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 18, 2013)

RocketMedic said:


> A little hemostatic gauze for bleeding control



and you get fancy gauze! that's it, I'm moving...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 18, 2013)

Anjel said:


> We have morphine and fentanyl that we can use at our discretion. Max of 30mg of MS and 300 of fent.



I really do miss a liberal pain management protocol. That's one area where we are lacking. Fentanyl is our only choice, with a max dose of 200 µg before calling for additional orders. And God forbid you ask for a little benzo on top of that.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 18, 2013)

Anjel said:


> We have morphine and fentanyl that we can use at our discretion. Max of 30mg of MS and 300 of fent.



My pain management protocol basically says "if theyre in pain, given them drugs". Up to 20mg of morphine or 3mcg/kg of fent. Paramedic discretion.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 18, 2013)

Jambi said:


> and you get fancy gauze! that's it, I'm moving...



PM me, AMR is hiring here for the changeover.Transfer time?


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 18, 2013)

Dulaudid and Morphine. Fent is 12 y/o or less


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 18, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> My pain management protocol basically says "if theyre in pain, given them drugs". Up to 20mg of morphine or 3mcg/kg of fent. Paramedic discretion.



New Mexico got that right I think.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 18, 2013)

RocketMedic said:


> New Mexico got that right I think.



This isn't NM in general, just the Evil Empire division protocols for where I work. And we now have IN fent and MS too


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 18, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> This isn't NM in general, just the Evil Empire division protocols for where I work. And we now have IN fent and MS too



Wait, the evil empire is doing something right?! :mind blown:

:rofl:


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 18, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Wait, the evil empire is doing something right?! :mind blown:
> 
> :rofl:



It helps we have a progressive medical director and myself and a few others with a similar mindset were in the initial hiring group (I've been here since day 14). Lol we get to make the place what we want


----------



## Tigger (Aug 18, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I really do miss a liberal pain management protocol. That's one area where we are lacking. Fentanyl is our only choice, with a max dose of 200 µg before calling for additional orders. And God forbid you ask for a little benzo on top of that.



We're at .2 mics/kg for fent and .2mg/kg for MS which is nothing to right home about. However just about everyone who could benefit gets 1-2mg of versed on standing orders which seems to make a huge difference.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 18, 2013)

Im kind of surprised how mant people can freely give fentanyl. They make it sound so evil here. 

Were pretty progressive and getting more so all the time but fentanyl is a no go in adults.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 18, 2013)

All y'all talking about Meds and I'm just sitting here going "I can give oral glucose..." 

...but I can't even use a Glucometer to see if they need it because even though they're practically sold over the counter it has a needle and is too invasive for a Basic to use -_-


----------



## MissK (Aug 18, 2013)

My partner slammed on the brakes, and I (nicely) asked her to be more careful. She got pissed off and once we got to the hospital, she said, "Was that a smoother ride for you, master? It wasn't my fault!"  

.....Really?


----------



## dC0m (Aug 18, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> All y'all talking about Meds and I'm just sitting here going "I can give oral glucose..."
> 
> ...but I can't even use a Glucometer to see if they need it because even though they're practically sold over the counter it has a needle and is too invasive for a Basic to use -_-



I feel ya, bro..


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 18, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> All y'all talking about Meds and I'm just sitting here going "I can give oral glucose..."
> 
> ...but I can't even use a Glucometer to see if they need it because even though they're practically sold over the counter it has a needle and is too invasive for a Basic to use -_-



I can actually test a patients BGL...... The medic just has to tell me to do it per policy :glare:


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 18, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> All y'all talking about Meds and I'm just sitting here going "I can give oral glucose..."
> 
> ...but I can't even use a Glucometer to see if they need it because even though they're practically sold over the counter it has a needle and is too invasive for a Basic to use -_-



 gotta love LA county




DesertEMT66 said:


> I can actually test a patients BGL...... The medic just has to tell me to do it per policy :glare:


Riverside, well at least better than oc and LA. 

You guys need to come to Kern. EMTs king, combi, and lots more. I liked riverside though as well, just not as much as here now


----------



## kirky kirk (Aug 18, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> All y'all talking about Meds and I'm just sitting here going "I can give oral glucose..."
> 
> ...but I can't even use a Glucometer to see if they need it because even though they're practically sold over the counter it has a needle and is too invasive for a Basic to use -_-



I know BLS. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 18, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> gotta love LA county
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't tempt me lol

Looking at the Hall Ambulance website and that application button looks mighty tempting....

Just gotta figure out how to uproot from the SGV first lol (wonder if I convince the gf to get a job in Bakersfield and move away from downtown LA?)

(Or at least move somewhere closer so I do t have a two hour, half a tank of gas one way to get to Kern Co drive)


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 18, 2013)

Somehow all of the male nurses on my unit, 4 of us, got scheduled for the same day on the same hall. It was one of the best shifts I have ever had. Absolutely no drama, no *****ing, and no nervous breakdowns. Awesome. 

Except the Med/Surg floor called and cancelled 4 codes so I had to run back and forth all day for no reason


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 18, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> All y'all talking about Meds and I'm just sitting here going "I can give oral glucose..."
> 
> ...but I can't even use a Glucometer to see if they need it because even though they're practically sold over the counter it has a needle and is too invasive for a Basic to use -_-




If the patient's at a SNF, I'd just ask the staff to get one... you know... for the hospital.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 18, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Riverside, well at least better than oc and LA.
> 
> You guys need to come to Kern. EMTs king, combi, and lots more. I liked riverside though as well, just not as much as here now



I believe that assisting the medic with a BGL is now an EMT skill in OC. However, same thing... it's medic assist, not an EMT primary skill.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 18, 2013)

But I don't plan on staying a Basic forever, how does the Paramedic scope in LA Co compare to others? Obviously here being a Fire Medic is best (and about only) option if you want to run 911 as a medic, but is their scope still (for lack of a better word) laughable? Or are they at least somewhat on par?


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 18, 2013)

Chase said:


> Somehow all of the male nurses on my unit, 4 of us, got scheduled for the same day on the same hall. It was one of the best shifts I have ever had. Absolutely no drama, no *****ing, and no nervous breakdowns. Awesome.
> 
> Except the Med/Surg floor called and cancelled 4 codes so I had to run back and forth all day for no reason



Dude when I was a PCT at a hospital I used to love getting floated to a floor with other male staff members. My home floor was all women. Made for a very nice change


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 18, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Don't tempt me lol
> 
> Looking at the Hall Ambulance website and that application button looks mighty tempting....
> 
> ...



If you are honestly interested Lmk, I can update you on things you'd like to know. Many people live out of the county and just rent a apartment with like 4 guys to just sleep in. And go back to Sacramento, Ventura, riverside, LA, etc. That's if you work 12s. You can get a nice 2 bed apt for 800 and as low as 600. Moral is good and we have over 56% of employees over 5yrs. Not to mention good protocols, dispatch system. BLS unit here is in charge of the scene even over fire on 911 calls. We have kaiser insurance paid for 100% by the company, that's including copayments, etc. After 4 months of employment.


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 18, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> But I don't plan on staying a Basic forever, how does the Paramedic scope in LA Co compare to others? Obviously here being a Fire Medic is best (and about only) option if you want to run 911 as a medic, but is their scope still (for lack of a better word) laughable? Or are they at least somewhat on par?



That's fine, get your medic school paid for along with your full pay and benefits while you attend. Protocols, Haha not even comparable to LA county. Needle cric, Peds intubation, narcs are morphine, vallium, versed, and even ativan just recently added. Dopamine, lido, mag drips. All standing orders !!!! Gotta love communication failure protocol.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 18, 2013)

So I just watched a 3rd degree block reaolve itself.  I didn't know that was a thing


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 18, 2013)

TRSpeed, I sent you a PM asking about a gazillion different questions about Hall Ambulance


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 18, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> TRSpeed, I sent you a PM asking about a gazillion different questions about Hall Ambulance



No problem, there is also a few good threads on Kern County EMS.

Here are a few threads as well that would be a good read from a few kern county guys on here.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=30397

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=20228

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=33320


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 18, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> So I just watched a 3rd degree block reaolve itself.  I didn't know that was a thing


Somehow I don't think that block will stay resolved for long…


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 18, 2013)

Im inclined to agree


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 19, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> Somehow I don't think that block will stay resolved for long…



I think there's a cardiology consult in that person's future.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 19, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I think there's a cardiology consult in that person's future.



She was having an anterior MI.  This is the first time I'd seen a 3rd degree in person, let alone to see it convert to sinus. Freaked me out


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 19, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> No problem, there is also a few good threads on Kern County EMS.
> 
> Here are a few threads as well that would be a good read from a few kern county guys on here.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links, some great info in those threads! Seems like Hall (and the rest of Kern) is pretty popular. 

One wonders what sorts of miracles it would take to get LA and OC to start looking more like that? Lol (genie in a bottle?)


----------



## Achilles (Aug 19, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> All y'all talking about Meds and I'm just sitting here going "I can give oral glucose..."
> 
> ...but I can't even use a Glucometer to see if they need it because even though they're practically sold over the counter it has a needle and is too invasive for a Basic to use -_-



I really haven't looked at Cali's protocols, but that's bs. 
Are you allowed to give Epi (.15 and .3)?


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 19, 2013)

Achilles said:


> I really haven't looked at Cali's protocols, but that's bs.
> Are you allowed to give Epi (.15 and .3)?



As an EMT? In Los Angeles County? Per county protocol, when it comes to meds: 



> Assist patients with administration of any physician prescribed self-administered emergency medications including but not limited to:
> 
> 1. Sublingual nitroglycerin up to maximum of 3 doses if blood pressure is maintained at 100mmHg (includes patient self administration)
> 
> ...



http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/policies/Ref800/802-1.pdf

**note heavily edited, decided to replace my own wording with the direct quote from our protocol on epi and other drugs for Basics in LA Co


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 19, 2013)

Back off topic, I am currently on the East coast on a, oh shall we call it a business trip for a non EMS related training as directed by my "side job" lol. It is currently 0145 local time, and I can't get to sleep for the life of and need to be in the classroom by 0800. It's going to be a nice fun day in nice hot muggy Florida lol


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 19, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Back off topic, I am currently on the East coast on a, oh shall we call it a business trip for a non EMS related training as directed by my "side job" lol. It is currently 0145 local time, and I can't get to sleep for the life of and need to be in the classroom by 0800. It's going to be a nice fun day in nice hot muggy Florida lol


Sent you a huge pm lol
 Some of the YouTube vids didn't embed , I guess I suck at this inter webs lol


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 19, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I think there's a cardiology consult in that person's future.


Me thinks you're correct... and possibly a placement of a little box under the skin in the upper left chest area... with complimentary wires tunneled to the heart. 

If you're going to get that little box, always go for the complimentary wiring.


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy black cloud. 1 for 2 on codes today.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 19, 2013)

Boo on subpoenas. Sitting in a courthouse is not how I wanted to spend my day off.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 19, 2013)

Do you get paid if it is work related?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 19, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Do you get paid if it is work related?



Yes.

That was pretty painless. Sat there for an hour bsing with my partner and flirting with the cute Marshal only to find out the defendant failed to appear and that we were free to go.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 19, 2013)

Got 401k packet in the mail today.  I have no idea what I am doing!


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 19, 2013)

New car today, bought from my brother so he can be young and stupid. Family runabout spare!


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 20, 2013)

Just discovered the tv show Trauma. While there's the ever present "Hollywoodisms" that make me want to tell at my tablet, overall I actually like it. Anybody else see it?

While a different animal than Rescue Me (I never really got into Chicago Fire) it kinda reminds me of Third Watch (wish I could find more than seasons 1 and 2 on DVD or Amazon)


----------



## exodus (Aug 20, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Just discovered the tv show Trauma. While there's the ever present "Hollywoodisms" that make me want to tell at my tablet, overall I actually like it. Anybody else see it?
> 
> While a different animal than Rescue Me (I never really got into Chicago Fire) it kinda reminds me of Third Watch (wish I could find more than seasons 1 and 2 on DVD or Amazon)



I liked it as well. All the dumb f's that *****ed about it being to fake got it cancelled.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 20, 2013)

exodus said:


> I liked it as well. All the dumb f's that *****ed about it being to fake got it cancelled.



I was one of those that couldn't stand it haha


----------



## exodus (Aug 20, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I was one of those that couldn't stand it haha



You dumb eff.h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 20, 2013)

exodus said:


> You dumb eff.h34r:



It was soo fake it wasn't even believable (sp?) in the slightest haha


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 20, 2013)

Pissed off a nurse for liberal pain management on a patient who he thought was faking. Doc pulled me aside after my next transport there and told me I did great keeping my patient comfortable and to keep it up... In front of that RN. Lol score


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 20, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It was soo fake it wasn't even believable (sp?) in the slightest haha



The scenarios are def over the top. What did you think of the actual patient care they depict?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 20, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> The scenarios are def over the top. What did you think of the actual patient care they depict?



It's been so long ago I can't even remember the patient care part.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 20, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> The scenarios are def over the top. What did you think of the actual patient care they depict?



It was pretty off. Also, there was only ever one season, that's why you can't find more.

I watched it, it was entertaining. People get all worked up about how fake these shows are but would anyone watch a show that was 100% accurate? Probably not haha.


----------



## dC0m (Aug 20, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Just discovered the tv show Trauma. While there's the ever present "Hollywoodisms" that make me want to tell at my tablet, overall I actually like it. Anybody else see it?
> 
> While a different animal than Rescue Me (I never really got into Chicago Fire) it kinda reminds me of Third Watch (wish I could find more than seasons 1 and 2 on DVD or Amazon)



I watched the whole season of Trauma before getting my EMT-B. Once I got my EMT-B, I rewatched the show and realized how dramatized it was. 

I like Chicago Fire, even though it's more fire-focused (along with drama), than EMS focused. Nevertheless, I'm looking forward to the next season coming in the fall.


----------



## dC0m (Aug 20, 2013)

Robb said:


> It was pretty off. Also, there was only ever one season, that's why you can't find more.
> 
> I watched it, it was entertaining. People get all worked up about how fake these shows are but would anyone watch a show that was 100% accurate? Probably not haha.



If the show was 100% accurate, I don't think it would make it through a season. No one wants to watch 12 episodes of High-flow O2 + Lights & Sirens. :rofl:


----------



## Achilles (Aug 20, 2013)

dC0m said:


> I watched the whole season of Trauma before getting my EMT-B. Once I got my EMT-B, I rewatched the show and realized how dramatized it was.
> 
> I like Chicago Fire, even though it's more fire-focused (along with drama), than EMS focused. Nevertheless, I'm looking forward to the next season coming in the fall.


Take fire 1 & 2 and you'll realize how fake Chicago fire is.


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 20, 2013)

Well... First day of medic school in the morning. Have a test on the drug box, you fail, which is 79% and lower, and you get dropped... I felt so confident and was doing nearly flawlessly this morning on the whole box. Just did it again and missed probably a good 60% of them.. 
I really am doubtful on what my performance tomorrow will be with how worked up I already am.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 20, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Well... First day of medic school in the morning. Have a test on the drug box, you fail, which is 79% and lower, and you get dropped... I felt so confident and was doing nearly flawlessly this morning on the whole box. Just did it again and missed probably a good 60% of them..
> I really am doubtful on what my performance tomorrow will be with how worked up I already am.


Do you need any help? Do you have any questions?

I liked the TV show Trauma, lol.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 20, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Got 401k packet in the mail today.  I have no idea what I am doing!



How much does your dept/agency match? Make sure you contribute AT LEAST as much as they will match... more if you can.



dC0m said:


> If the show was 100% accurate, I don't think it would make it through a season. No one wants to watch 12 episodes of High-flow O2 + Lights & Sirens. :rofl:



Or have a white cloud on the crew and you make only two runs in twelve episodes. lol


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 20, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Pissed off a nurse for liberal pain management on a patient who he thought was faking. Doc pulled me aside after my next transport there and told me I did great keeping my patient comfortable and to keep it up... In front of that RN. Lol score



RN-"Why'd you give him 250mcg of fentanyl? Don't you know that is like four billion times stronger than morphine?"

Me: "Well, actually, it's approximately 100 times more potent, but we give it in micrograms, so..."

RN- "ZOMG FENTANYL FOR A CUT!"

Patient: "I don't mind, it was really hurting."

Me: "Fentanyl _is_ for pain, and we don't have local blocks."

Patient: "I feel a lot better now."

Doctor: "Well, that's bone."


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks chimpie.  Got that part figured out.  The hard part was what I wanted to invest my money in.

And yeah for the doc that is acknowledging field pain management!


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 20, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Do you need any help? Do you have any questions?
> 
> I liked the TV show Trauma, lol.


No, but thanks  
Its relatively straight forward right now since we only need trade/ brand, packaging and dosage.
I'm just one of those people that when I mess up, I psych myself up and then mess up 10x more. I know that I know it, just a matter of nerves. Woke up a few hours early so I can go over everything again.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 20, 2013)

Gotta love it when calls for "palpitations" actually turn into something!


----------



## Anjel (Aug 20, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Gotta love it when calls for "palpitations" actually turn into something!



Just curious... What was your course of tx?


----------



## Jambi (Aug 20, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Just curious... What was your course of tx?



Mam/Sir...this medication may make you feel a little funny...


----------



## Anjel (Aug 20, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Mam/Sir...this medication may make you feel a little funny...



Haha right. So many medics I work with wont even think about treating this. Unless they absolutely have to.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 20, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Just curious... What was your course of tx?



Good question! Before I answer it, allow me to muck it up a bit with the two other EKGs taken right before that one...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 20, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Mam/Sir...this medication may make you feel a little funny...



Would you go straight to meds or try the valsalva maneuver first?


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 20, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Would you go straight to meds or try the valsalva maneuver first?



Valsalva can be attempted while you draw the adenosine.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 20, 2013)

What was his history Chaz? Something here smells funny.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 20, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Mam/Sir...this medication may make you feel a little funny...



Haha right. So many medics I work with wont even think about treating this. Unless they absolutely have to.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 20, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> What was his history Chaz? Something here smells funny.



What smells funny about a 33 y/o male with that rhythm


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 20, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Would you go straight to meds or try the valsalva maneuver first?



I did have him try Vagal maneuvers several times without effect. Before I could draw up Adenosine however, things started changing. The runs of SVT wouldn't last long enough for me to push it during the event, and I didn't want to push it on a standard sinus tachycardia. Also, I kept seeing those shortened PRI when it slowed down to 150 or so. Truthfully, we were about three minutes from the hospital with a stable patient complaining of palpitations who was, if anything, slightly hypertensive. I ended up running 500 mL of fluid into him through a big old IV and handing him over. The doc gave Lopressor and eventually discharged him from the ED with a plain Jane diagnosis of PSVT.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 20, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> What was his history Chaz? Something here smells funny.



Oh believe me, I agree. Walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, and logic says if it's not a duck, illicit pharmaceuticals are probably involved. The guy swore up and down that he didn't use any stimulants or other drugs, but he is a recovering opioid addict. One energy drink this morning (normally two per day), and history of alcoholism.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 20, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Would you go straight to meds or try the valsalva maneuver first?



I would most likely try the valsalva first depending on how bad off they were.  I try to be as least invasive as I can then work my way up.

Also, those other strips are looking like AFib with RVR or Sinus Tach with what looks like could be PAC's. There was a hint in the first one, but the others help.  

Pt age? Vitals? general presentation?  If the patient was stable, I'd be inclined to just sit on it and watch.  It's really hard to make a clinical judgement based on ECG's alone.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 20, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What smells funny about a 33 y/o male with that rhythm



The two other strips lead me to think that this is not SVT that I want to treat with adenosine. On a quick glance, one strip looks rather irregular. Now, I'd certainly put a thousand bag into him and mellow him out in an air conditioned ambulance and watch for a sustained run of SVT (or afib with RVR) before I started mucking about with it. I also want to know his history and what he was doing before he called the amber lamps.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 20, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I did have him try Vagal maneuvers several times without effect. Before I could draw up Adenosine however, things started changing. The runs of SVT wouldn't last long enough for me to push it during the event, and I didn't want to push it on a standard sinus tachycardia. Also, I kept seeing those shortened PRI when it slowed down to 150 or so. Truthfully, we were about three minutes from the hospital with a stable patient complaining of palpitations who was, if anything, slightly hypertensive. I ended up running 500 mL of fluid into him through a big old IV and handing him over. The doc gave Lopressor and eventually discharged him from the ED with a plain Jane diagnosis of PSVT.



It's nice to know that there are others whose though process runs like mine. I know plenty of people that would be falling on themselves to through adenosine at this patient.



chaz90 said:


> Oh believe me, I agree. Walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, and logic says if it's not a duck, illicit pharmaceuticals are probably involved. The guy swore up and down that he didn't use any stimulants or other drugs, but he is a recovering opioid addict. One energy drink this morning (normally two per day), and history of alcoholism.



Dehydration and electrolytes sounds like it may have been a factor, but I assume they drew labs at the hospital and nothing was over exciting?

I like you chaz90. I've been told I'm not aggressive enough because, "there are things you could be doing."  I just don't like to start tossing things into a patient that I cannot take back unless they actually need it.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 20, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I would most likely try the valsalva first depending on how bad off they were.  I try to be as least invasive as I can then work my way up.
> 
> Also, those other strips are looking like AFib with RVR or Sinus Tach with what looks like could be PAC's. There was a hint in the first one, but the others help.
> 
> Pt age? Vitals? general presentation?  If the patient was stable, I'd be inclined to just sit on it and watch.  It's really hard to make a clinical judgement based on ECG's alone.



33 YOM, perfectly stable. 146/98, no respiratory distress or chest pain, mild dizziness when standing. We found him walking out to the ambulance with the BLS crew. The screwy rhythms led me to sit on my hands with my med bag nearby and think furiously about doing things for the entire three minute transport. I'm pretty happy with my decision to just watch it, particularly seeing as the ED doc held off on Adenosine in favor of Lopressor. I will say that I would have probably been leaning towards Adenosine and then a consult if my transport was from one of our more distant stations.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 20, 2013)

Posting up at fire stations again and holding down the recliners and tv?

Yes please!


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 20, 2013)

This has made it a long way.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 20, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> This has made it a long way.



Ha! You know those dollar bills you sometimes find with the "Where's George?" website? I'm beginning to get an idea...


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 20, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Ha! You know those dollar bills you sometimes find with the "Where's George?" website? I'm beginning to get an idea...



Lol I kinda have been thinking it might be cool to track a backboard as it travels


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 20, 2013)

That's a weird transfer.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah weird transfers.  Me on the other hand is off to bed so I can get up a 5 and swim before work.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 21, 2013)

This is the newest thing that I have seen posted up at my work.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm adding 



			
				chaz90 said:
			
		

> Walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, and logic says if it's not a duck, illicit pharmaceuticals are probably involved.


to my signature. That's hilarious!

Good idea with the backboard/George Washington idea. I'll look up the website if it's written on the backboard.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm 43 years old and I go to work in a big, navy blue onesie. I don't know if that's sad or totally awesome.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 21, 2013)

Fantastic, I had chickenpox as a child, I have a positive titer result for varricella, but I am still required to get the varricella shot due to clinical sites. The clinical sites want a positive titer result and proof of the vaccine <_<


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 21, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I'm 43 years old and I go to work in a big, navy blue onesie. I don't know if that's sad or totally awesome.



Now I am picturing you arriving on scene of a call in a big blue onesie that is fuzzy and has little cartoon pictures on it. Best uniform ever! :rofl:


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 21, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I'm 43 years old and I go to work in a big, navy blue onesie. I don't know if that's sad or totally awesome.



Want...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 21, 2013)

If only it had the integrated footies


----------



## Anjel (Aug 21, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> If only it had the integrated footies



And butt flap.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 21, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I'm 43 years old and I go to work in a big, navy blue onesie. I don't know if that's sad or totally awesome.





DEmedic said:


> If only it had the integrated footies



Is this what the FDs in your area wear to match you guys??


----------



## Wheel (Aug 21, 2013)

Three days into orientation, and I'm pretty sure I made the right decision coming here.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 21, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> Is this what the FDs in your area wear to match you guys??



I wish! Enhancing uniformity and all that. I don't know about "professional appearance," but it would totally be worth it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 21, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> Is this what the FDs in your area wear to match you guys??



Ehhh... Its more like this.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 21, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I'm 43 years old and I go to work in a big, navy blue onesie. I don't know if that's sad or totally awesome.



It's both sad and totally awesome that you posed for the drawing for our Facebook picture.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 21, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> It's both sad and totally awesome that you posed for the drawing for our Facebook picture.



I thought that guy looked familiar


----------



## Achilles (Aug 21, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> It's both sad and totally awesome that you posed for the drawing for our Facebook picture.



Is he the serpent?


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok that's odd. As we're leaving the Disney World park complex there was a fire engine on the opposite side of the highway heading in, lights and sirens, and we've since passed two more fire engines and an ambulance on the highway headed towards Disney lights and sirens as well


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 21, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> It's both sad and totally awesome that you posed for the drawing for our Facebook picture.



I totally be just fine if that was my uniform lol I kinda like it actually, reminds me a bit of a flight suit


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 21, 2013)

They are flightsuits...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh yeah, it's a flight suit.


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 21, 2013)

In case anyone wanted to know.....ganglion cysts totally suck.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 21, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Ok that's odd. As we're leaving the Disney World park complex there was a fire engine on the opposite side of the highway heading in, lights and sirens, and we've since passed two more fire engines and an ambulance on the highway headed towards Disney lights and sirens as well



News just said there's smoke coming out of the 12 floor of one of the hotels in the park system. Apparently no fire just yet. They evacuated the hotel and are investigating, per the news report, though where there's smoke...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 21, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> They are flightsuits...



I was going to say they're only flight suits if you fly otherwise they're ambulance suits...then I realized y'all do fly every meow and again.

:lol:


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 21, 2013)

Robb said:


> I was going to say they're only flight suits if you fly otherwise they're ambulance suits...then I realized y'all do fly every meow and again.
> 
> :lol:



Every now and again is the operative term. I've yet to do it, although our neighboring medic unit did fly with their patient a couple hours ago.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 22, 2013)

It comes in waves. We won't fly at all for weeks, then we'll fly one every shift. 

I'd prefer we not fly at all, but that's a discussion for a different day.


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 22, 2013)

Damn... Just found out one of my best friends from grade school and part of high school just got sentenced to 15 years. I stopped talking to him 2 years ago in our junior year when he got into some pretty heavy drugs.
Apparently him and 3 others were robbing a dealer, dealer pulled a pistol (which turned out to be a bb gun) and one of the others pulled real pistol and killed him... All 4 got 1st degree murder and armed robbery (even though only one had a gun, not sure if they all knew he had it though).
This seems so insane to me... It seems especially insane that the one that actually killed him was only 17*..
http://www.kpho.com/story/20576130/pd-teen-dead-in-glendale-drug-deal-shooting


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 22, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Damn... Just found out one of my best friends from grade school and part of high school just got sentenced to 15 years. I stopped talking to him 2 years ago in our junior year when he got into some pretty heavy drugs.
> Apparently him and 3 others were robbing a dealer, dealer pulled a pistol (which turned out to be a bb gun) and one of the others pulled real pistol and killed him... All 4 got 1st degree murder and armed robbery (even though only one had a gun, not sure if they all knew he had it though).
> This seems so insane to me... It seems especially insane that the one that actually killed him was only 17*..
> http://www.kpho.com/story/20576130/pd-teen-dead-in-glendale-drug-deal-shooting



Don't rob people and you don't have to worry about getting locked up lol


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 22, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Damn... Just found out one of my best friends from grade school and part of high school just got sentenced to 15 years. I stopped talking to him 2 years ago in our junior year when he got into some pretty heavy drugs.
> All 4 got 1st degree murder and armed robbery (even though only one had a gun, not sure if they all knew he had it though).
> This seems so insane to me...
> http://www.kpho.com/story/20576130/pd-teen-dead-in-glendale-drug-deal-shooting


edit: I got it mixed up. 17 year old pulled a bb gun, dealer pulled a real one. 
I'm kinda wondering why they got charged with homicide in that case...
Also very true what desert said. I just dont get the whole thing, including why you would rob a dealer with a bb gun..


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 22, 2013)

So... apparently the night nurse and tech at my hospital are [Summer's Eve]. Good to know... and no... I might not forget you yelling at me for doing what my attending wanted. Go yell at the attending... oh, wait... your not that stupid on your little power trip.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 22, 2013)

9D4 said:


> edit: I got it mixed up. 17 year old pulled a bb gun, dealer pulled a real one.
> I'm kinda wondering why they got charged with homicide in that case...
> Also very true what desert said. I just dont get the whole thing, including why you would rob a dealer with a bb gun..



If you are involved in a crime where a murder was committed all parties involved in the crime can be charged with the murder (doesn't matter who shot who). 

At least I heard that on an episode of 48 hours on television so take it for what it's worth haha.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 22, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Damn... Just found out one of my best friends from grade school and part of high school just got sentenced to 15 years.



Kinda makes me think of this

That moment when you find your grade school friend married to a Neo-nazi with 5150 tattooed on his face.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 22, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Kinda makes me think of this
> 
> That moment when you find your grade school friend married to a Neo-nazi with 5150 tattooed on his face.



I wish I had grade school friends like that


----------



## Anjel (Aug 22, 2013)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/Aa9Y0Hlrlbs[/youtube]


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 22, 2013)

Anjel said:


> [youtube]http://youtu.be/Aa9Y0Hlrlbs[/youtube]



Didn't link, you broke EMTLife


----------



## Anjel (Aug 22, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Didn't link, you broke EMTLife



http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-8I3mZitSsK0/Tartw4Z99wI/AAAAAAAAAEU/v7-mkDBsyQ0/s1600/fail.jpg


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 22, 2013)

First arrest I witnessed after my arrival with the patient. Conscious V-tach with severe respiratory distress, one attempt at sync cardioversion, then onto a slow PEA>death. Poor guys last sensation was of me shocking the hell out of him, and his last words were answering me with his weight for the Etomidate dose calculation I never got to administer.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 22, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> First arrest I witnessed after my arrival with the patient. Conscious V-tach with severe respiratory distress, one attempt at sync cardioversion, then onto a slow PEA>death. Poor guys last sensation was of me shocking the hell out of him, and his last words were answering me with his weight for the Etomidate dose calculation I never got to administer.



"Hey Doc, I'm gonna need some RSI orders … Uhhhhh, Never mind…"


----------



## Deltachange (Aug 22, 2013)

Yay job. I gotta job! Just wanted to share.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 22, 2013)

Pushed sodium bicarb on an arrest last night, I was trying to come with a way to "get orders from Rampart" for it but I just couldn't think fast enough. 

We got ROSC but lost it pulling into the hospital. Pushed epi in the room and got maybe two seconds of vfib before asystole returned. The doc looks at the monitor and says "well she had a shockable rhythm at one point, pop her with 360." Whatever you say doc, Lifepak charging.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 22, 2013)

I had a patient yesterday who had a syncopal episode, possibly V-Fib arrest, while ridding his ATV who then crashed into an electric fence, got shocked, and then woke up. You can't make this stuff up.

I also had to bag a patient through a BiPap mask which surprisingly worked great.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 22, 2013)

Bagging a patient through a CPAP mask is great. It's already an awesome  seal.







(Also an awesome seal)


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 22, 2013)

please take me here http://vimeo.com/72699960


----------



## Jambi (Aug 22, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Bagging a patient through a CPAP mask is great. It's already an awesome  seal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Made my day!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 22, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Bagging a patient through a CPAP mask is great. It's already an awesome  seal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUkpEjfgE7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 22, 2013)

Two workouts today, plus RIT training tonight... Still have 12hrs left... Please no fires tonight h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 22, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Two workouts today, plus RIT training tonight... Still have 12hrs left... Please no fires tonight h34r:



I wish I was as strong as you fireguys!


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 22, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Two workouts today, plus RIT training tonight... Still have 12hrs left... Please no fires tonight h34r:



I hate those nights at work when you lay down fully exhausted praying for no hard work before daylight. 

Murphy knows how you feel and calls in his henchman.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 22, 2013)

Robb said:


> I wish I was as strong as you fireguys!


Pfft, I hate strength training. I'd do nothing but cardio if they'd let me 



abckidsmom said:


> I hate those nights at work when you lay down fully exhausted praying for no hard work before daylight.
> 
> Murphy knows how you feel and calls in his henchman.


Murphy better stay home unless he wants to get beat down!!  :lol:


----------



## Tigger (Aug 22, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Pfft, I hate strength training. I'd do nothing but cardio if they'd let me
> :


I'd feel the same way. 

Currently being the good EMT and manning the "command center." While the medics sleep... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The pass between us and big hospitals is flooding along with the towns around it. We also have flooding and lighting strikes in our county. Means lots of "stand by" in quarters charts for me!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank God I was able to delete the post I almost made. Ambien and EMTlife are not a good mix.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 22, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUkpEjfgE7w[/YOUTUBE]



Loose Seal! Loose Seal!


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 22, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Murphy better stay home unless he wants to get beat down!!  :lol:



We got toned out for a fire within five minutes of this post... Luckily it was nothing... I'm sorry, Murph!! I didn't mean it!! h34r:


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 23, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Thank God I was able to delete the post I almost made. Ambien and EMTlife are not a good mix.



I needed some Ambien tonight. I can't sleep worth crap, and the morning is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 23, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I needed some Ambien tonight. I can't sleep worth crap, and the morning is rapidly approaching.



Ambien is funny stuff. I prefer Lunesta on those occasions I can't sleep.  I refuse to take the stuff unless I can get a good 8 hours, so sometimes it's too late.


----------



## bigmike82 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Hello*

Hi,
     I am new to the forum and just wanted to introduce myself to the other insomniacs out there.  I am just starting out in EMT class and was wondering if anyone has any helpful advice for me.  It seems to be a pretty intense course, but our instructor seems like he is genuine and wants us to succeed.  Going back what are the things you wish you would have learned/payed more attention to in basic EMT class?  Any advice?


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well day 2 of medic done (I think I forgot to post back that I passed the pharm quiz with a 92% and got a spot in the class  ). Passed my second quiz today with a 25/25 
So far, so good, besides being extremely boring, but anatomy and phys normally are, at least from my previous experience with them. 
I did notice today that my sleep schedule needs to change when I got up and was so tired that I spent a good 5 minutes trying to shut up my alarm, eventually unplugged it because it wouldn't turn off, then it kept going and I realized it was my phone's alarm :rofl:

Have been having trouble figuring out what to eat for dinner, since we're there from 12:30-9:30, so if anyone has suggestions, let me know, that doesn't need fridged or heated. So far all I've got was some Clif bars and some almonds from sprouts and that's been my dinner, haha.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 23, 2013)

bigmike82 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the forum and just wanted to introduce myself to the other insomniacs out there.  I am just starting out in EMT class and was wondering if anyone has any helpful advice for me.  It seems to be a pretty intense course, but our instructor seems like he is genuine and wants us to succeed.  Going back what are the things you wish you would have learned/payed more attention to in basic EMT class?  Any advice?



Welcome to the forum. Not to be a ****, but this question gets asked probably twice a day. Search through the forums and you'll find more tips and advice relating to exactly what you're asking than you'll know what to do with.


----------



## bigmike82 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Thanks*

I am still figuring out how the forum works and how to search I appreciate your pointing me in the right direction!  

Thanks,
Big Mike


----------



## Aprz (Aug 23, 2013)

Tigger, I recognize the equipment you guys got. XPR 4550, 6550, and the alpha pager. I dunno what the other two radios are.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 23, 2013)

I found out what happens if you refuse decontamination.

Absolutely nothing


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 23, 2013)

Successfully managed to administer ALL the fentanyl on my truck in 3 calls...200 each for a grand total of 600 mcg used. Well let me correct that, one got 175 and I wasted 25.

Also, my EMT-I partner managed to make me feel like a dumbass. I was trying to articulate to a patient what gout was, couldn't remember "urea" and he decided to take over and explain it, beautifully I might add. Then the patient asked if I was in training... Shoot me. He didnt let me live that down for a few hour.

Another also, fentanyl doesn't do jack for gout pain. Even 200 mcg within 8-9 minutes.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 23, 2013)

I've never even seen fentanyl used. 

But as I said in another thread, fentanyl is a no no in adults here. Only carry It for IN peds


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 23, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> I've never even seen fentanyl used.
> 
> But as I said in another thread, fentanyl is a no no in adults here. Only carry It for IN peds



Are you serious? 

That's awful. It's a helluva drug. I'm pretty comfortable with it seeing as its our first line. 1-2 mcg/kg max of 100 single max total of 300. IV/IO/IN. Peds is 1 mcg/kg max single of 100 max total of 3 mcg/kg.

Actually only ever given morphine a handful of times.

Fentanyl and midazolam are a beautiful combination as well. Got that on standing orders also  or morphine/midazolam but never used that. With that said if I want to use morphine and fentanyl concurrently I have to call :wacko:

Our old MD was HUGE on analgesia. Basically mandated we treat any complaint of pain >4/10 "assertively".

I hear our new MD is the same way about aggressive pain management but is also going to give us more leeway as far as who we medicate. Also heard the "K" word thrown around


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 23, 2013)

Apparently we had two cases of Fentanyl causing cardiac arrest. One case the dosage was under the protocol max and the other was MD orders also under our protocol max.  Both times it was pushed as it should be.

Medical director pulled it saying it was to unpredictable in adults. 

Now we have Dilaudid and Morphine for adults.  And of course Versed.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 23, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Apparently we had two cases of Fentanyl causing cardiac arrest. One case the dosage was under the protocol max and the other was MD orders also under our protocol max.  Both times it was pushed as it should be.
> 
> Medical director pulled it saying it was to unpredictable in adults.
> 
> Now we have Dilaudid and Morphine for adults.  And of course Versed.



I'd love to see a pathology report citing fentanyl as the sole cause of the arrest.

If a respiratory arrest went unrecognized then maybe but even without knowing where you work or the people you work with I have faith that that wasn't what happened.

I will say thats pretty sweet you have dilaudid though. doesjt make much sense to pull a widely used and accepted EMS analgesic and replace it with that though...I'd love to have it but I do also like the fact that when people request it by name or say they're allergic to everything except for it I can say, without lying, I don't carry it. Unfortunately I run into that scenario quite frequently. Then when I get the "well I guess morphine (or fentanyl) will work..." They get shut down real quick and then a mini lecture about how I don't administer medications a patient originally told me they were allergic to and I also am not a drug dealer. Had a few people get up and walk out of the ambulance.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 23, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Ambien is funny stuff. I prefer Lunesta on those occasions I can't sleep.  I refuse to take the stuff unless I can get a good 8 hours, so sometimes it's too late.



I have 1 word for you: Zaleplon

Generic for Sonata. 10mg brings me 4 hours of restful sleep.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 23, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Apparently we had two cases of Fentanyl causing cardiac arrest. One case the dosage was under the protocol max and the other was MD orders also under our protocol max.  Both times it was pushed as it should be.
> 
> Medical director pulled it saying it was to unpredictable in adults.
> 
> Now we have Dilaudid and Morphine for adults.  And of course Versed.



Those arrests were probably not fentanyl-related.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> That's awful. It's a helluva drug. I'm pretty comfortable with it seeing as its our first line. 1-2 mcg/kg max of 100 single max total of 300. IV/IO/IN. Peds is 1 mcg/kg max single of 100 max total of 3 mcg/kg.
> 
> ...




I want to work there!


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> Successfully managed to administer ALL the fentanyl on my truck in 3 calls...200 each for a grand total of 600 mcg used. Well let me correct that, one got 175 and I wasted 25.
> 
> Also, my EMT-I partner managed to make me feel like a dumbass. I was trying to articulate to a patient what gout was, couldn't remember "urea" and he decided to take over and explain it, beautifully I might add. Then the patient asked if I was in training... Shoot me. He didnt let me live that down for a few hour.
> 
> Another also, fentanyl doesn't do jack for gout pain. Even 200 mcg within 8-9 minutes.



I gave 20mg Morphine to my GOUT patient yesterday and it didn't do jack... That's some massive pain


----------



## Jambi (Aug 23, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> I've never even seen fentanyl used.
> 
> But as I said in another thread, fentanyl is a no no in adults here. Only carry It for IN peds



Fentanyl just came into the state formulary for EMS here in California. Now it's just a waiting game for each county to adopt/allow it in their protocols.  I can still only give MS for either cardiac pain unrelieved by NTG or isolated extremity trauma on standing order. There is/are no protocols that even address any other kind of pain in our county.

On that. I gave for fentanyl in my clinical time to kill a circus full of elephants.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 23, 2013)

Also: all this talk about actually doing things for patients is helping my stay in California...I'm looking at you RocketMedic, TransportJockey, and Robb h34r:


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 23, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Also: all this talk about actually doing things for patients is helping my stay in California...I'm looking at you RocketMedic, TransportJockey, and Robb h34r:



AMR AMR REMSA...all are hiring...


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 23, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Also: all this talk about actually doing things for patients is helping my stay in California...I'm looking at you RocketMedic, TransportJockey, and Robb h34r:



Lol come to nm we are hiring


----------



## Jambi (Aug 23, 2013)

It's awesome and funny that you two got exactly what I was saying despite my horrible iPad typos!

After my two year lease is up and my son is done with high school a move is very likely so long as I can talk the wife into it...and what will be an 11 year old daughter who will insist I'm ruining her life. :lol:


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 23, 2013)

Affirmative action in action, got selected for a random TSA check at the airport - despite being in my ACUs lol


----------



## Tigger (Aug 23, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Tigger, I recognize the equipment you guys got. XPR 4550, 6550, and the alpha pager. I dunno what the other two radios are.



An older Kenwood leftover from when we were on analog VHF. Half the county fire departments and the Sheriff's Office are still analog and while we can talk to them with our digital equipment, we still have it as backup.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 23, 2013)

My week of vacation sadly comes to a end today :sad:


----------



## Jambi (Aug 23, 2013)

Day one of my EMT class. I'll report back with any Ricky Rescue sightings.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, decided to sell my truck. Finally got fed up with 14mpg. Ended up going with a new Subi Outback  Still fits my needs, but just over double the gas mileage


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 23, 2013)

RocketMedic said:


> Those arrests were probably not fentanyl-related.



Thats just the story I got.  It was before my time.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 23, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Well, decided to sell my truck. Finally got fed up with 14mpg. Ended up going with a new Subi Outback  Still fits my needs, but just over double the gas mileage



Did it come with a free pair of Birkenstocks?  :rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 23, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Did it come with a free pair of Birkenstocks?  :rofl:



I drive a Toyota Tacoma. All of my "big truck driving" firefighter friends asked me if it came with a dental dam and Lilith Faire tickets. :/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 23, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I drive a Toyota Tacoma. All of my "big truck driving" firefighter friends asked me if it came with a dental dam and Lilith Faire tickets. :/



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I get told I have little man syndrome. I am not very tall but I drive a lifted truck. Got to compensate somehow haha


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 23, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Did it come with a free pair of Birkenstocks?  :rofl:



No! Those jerks!!  :lol: I had my big truck fun. Luckily I can still go camping and offroading with the Subi


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 23, 2013)

I love my Forester, great car. And excellent mileage!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 23, 2013)

Turned in my medic application 2 days ago. When the secretary was looking through all the paperwork she looked at my AP class grade and said "wow, I haven't seen an A in AP in a long time". Now I'm not so worried about the entrance tests.


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 23, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Well, decided to sell my truck. Finally got fed up with 14mpg. Ended up going with a new Subi Outback  Still fits my needs, but just over double the gas mileage



I miss my Subi. Best car I had.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 23, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Fentanyl just came into the state formulary for EMS here in California. Now it's just a waiting game for each county to adopt/allow it in their protocols.  I can still only give MS for either cardiac pain unrelieved by NTG or isolated extremity trauma on standing order. There is/are no protocols that even address any other kind of pain in our county.
> 
> On that. I gave for fentanyl in my clinical time to kill a circus full of elephants.


Sacramento County doesn't have fentanyl in their orders yet... they still have morphine for extremity trauma (2-5 mg dose/20mg max), burns (0.1mg/kg max 10mg/dose; 30 mg max total), and chest pain (2 mg/dose, max total 0.1mg/kg). If the burn/trauma presents with any evidence of internal head, neck, or torso trauma, then no morphine is allowed. As long as it's allowed, at least we can titrate the morphine to effect... what little effect there will be with burns/trauma, anyway.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 23, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Turned in my medic application 2 days ago. When the secretary was looking through all the paperwork she looked at my AP class grade and said "wow, I haven't seen an A in AP in a long time". Now I'm not so worried about the entrance tests.



Yeah you've got that. Keep us updated on how everything goes.

In other news, first week of orientation is in the books. One more week before FTO starts. My FTO seems like a cool guy, so I'm ready to get back on a truck and start learning the system. (Plus I get a raise when I'm cleared to be a crew chief)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 23, 2013)

RocketMedic said:


> AMR AMR REMSA...all are hiring...



We're hiring a lot. They just cleared 4 new medic FTOs to help train all the new hires we're picking up.

We have extremity trauma, chest trauma, back pain, and abdominal pain protocols but as far as pain management go they all say "refer to pain/sedation management protocol."


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 23, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I drive a Toyota Tacoma. All of my "big truck driving" firefighter friends asked me if it came with a dental dam and Lilith Faire tickets. :/



The nice thing about a Toyota Tacoma is that when it breaks down, they can load it in the back of their "big trucks" to give you a ride home.

:rofl:


----------



## mike1390 (Aug 23, 2013)

boxing stand by tomorrow yes please!


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> We're hiring a lot. They just cleared 4 new medic FTOs to help train all the new hires we're picking up.
> 
> We have extremity trauma, chest trauma, back pain, and abdominal pain protocols but as far as pain management go they all say "refer to pain/sedation management protocol."



Ours just say to treat pain. 20mg MS max w/out orders, 3mcg/kg Fent max w/out orders... I like my new protocols


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 23, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Well, decided to sell my truck. Finally got fed up with 14mpg. Ended up going with a new Subi Outback  Still fits my needs, but just over double the gas mileage



14mpg? 

That'd be a nice improvement over my 9-10 lol

Subis are nice. I've considered an older WRX or Saabaru 9-2x as a fun commuter car.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 23, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> 14mpg?
> 
> That'd be a nice improvement over my 9-10 lol
> 
> Subis are nice. I've considered an older WRX or Saabaru 9-2x as a fun commuter car.



I'm getting about 17-18 in my '05 Dodge Dakota, but that's only because I haven't quite got the hang of this whole "social life" thingy yet lol and my driving is pretty much all highway to and from work


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 23, 2013)

Revatio, Imdur, and Sublingual Nitro. I wonder why you came in for syncope and hypotension. That's a trifecta


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 23, 2013)

If I hear one more unit come up and say "we're at XXX if we can help with that" I'm going to start killing babies. 

That is all. 

Mind your damn business, clear when you're done with your call don't wait for something "cool" to drop near you then jump it and especially don't get made when someone calls you out on it and cite "good patient care" as your reasoning.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> If I hear one more unit come up and say "we're at XXX if we can help with that" I'm going to start killing babies.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Mind your damn business, clear when you're done with your call don't wait for something "cool" to drop near you then jump it and especially don't get made when someone calls you out on it and cite "good patient care" as your reasoning.



I was wondering if you were going to post about that haha.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 23, 2013)

Chase said:


> Revatio, Imdur, and Sublingual Nitro. I wonder why you came in for syncope and hypotension. That's a trifecta




Huh? It's not like their on erectile dysfunction medications or anything. 


/sarcasm.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 23, 2013)

Rotation site: We've got that rotation open for these dates.
School: Sorry, that site is full.
Rotation site: Um... have them email me... it's open. 
School: No really, it's full. 

School: Dear students, please don't talk about the schedule at core hospitals, especially [hospital in question]. If you do, we'll deny the rotation automatically and, possibly, suspend you. 


I'm really getting about this l__l close to recommending people stay away from my school. The shenanigans are getting to be too much.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 23, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I was wondering if you were going to post about that haha.



Dude people are idiots bro.

Someone jumped our LDT right after I said that too! Woulda taken us right to EOS but they gave it to a night car.

Thinking of calling off tomorrow, I really don't wanna sit in this smoke again all day. 







There's supposed to be a mountain range right there.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 23, 2013)

Only one Ricky Rescue/Eager Beaver in class today. He came complete with camo belt pouches and a marked overconfidence. 

For some reason what bother me the most is the girls and their low-cut tops...I mean, they're showing up for EMT class, what exactly did they think was going to happen?


----------



## Jambi (Aug 23, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Rotation site: We've got that rotation open for these dates.
> School: Sorry, that site is full.
> Rotation site: Um... have them email me... it's open.
> School: No really, it's full.
> ...



Making waves and asking too many questions eh?


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> Dude people are idiots bro.
> 
> Someone jumped our LDT right after I said that too! Woulda taken us right to EOS but they gave it to a night car.
> 
> ...



I heard the smoke is getting bad back home.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 24, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Rotation site: We've got that rotation open for these dates.
> School: Sorry, that site is full.
> Rotation site: Um... have them email me... it's open.
> School: No really, it's full.
> ...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Only one Ricky Rescue/Eager Beaver in class today. He came complete with camo belt pouches and a marked overconfidence.
> 
> For some reason what bother me the most is the girls and their low-cut tops...I mean, they're showing up for EMT class, what exactly did they think was going to happen?



Did he have a backboard in his car? haha


----------



## Jambi (Aug 24, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Did he have a backboard in his car? haha



LOL I didn't get a chance to look...I don't doubt someone out there had at least a "jump kit" in their vehicle.  Someone did refer to their car as a POV, and someone was already talking about how they had an "in" at some fire department and how him getting his class A CDL was a surefire way to get a fire job.   

Of course all these people then promptly screwed up basic CPR after many assured us they had taken it recently.

So far par for the course.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2013)

Jambi said:


> LOL I didn't get a chance to look...I don't doubt someone out there had at least a "jump kit" in their vehicle.  Someone did refer to their car as a POV, and someone was already talking about how they had an "in" at some fire department and how him getting his class A CDL was a surefire way to get a fire job.
> 
> Of course all these people then promptly screwed up basic CPR after many assured us they had taken it recently.
> 
> So far par for the course.



Yep. I don't get to see the classes until the 3rd week of class (when they start skills). 

I will see 1 class this weekend for their weekend CPR class. 

A couple of the students wore their fire 100 and 101 shirts to class (yes the fire classes for the school require you to buy a shirt).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 24, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> I heard the smoke is getting bad back home.



It's so bad. They're rating the air quality at "Unhealthy". Just upped it from "Unhealthy for select groups".

Visibility is ~1 mile...if that. 

My question is at what point do they do something for us as far as masks or something. I've been eating Claritin and Zyrtec like they're going outta style as well as clear eyes to just stay somewhat coherent and able to breathe.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2013)

Robb said:


> It's so bad. They're rating the air quality at "Unhealthy". Just upped it from "Unhealthy for select groups".
> 
> Visibility is ~1 mile...if that.
> 
> My question is at what point do they do something for us as far as masks or something. I've been eating Claritin and Zyrtec like they're going outta style as well as clear eyes to just stay somewhat coherent and able to breathe.



When we had all the fires in my area we were told to wear N95 or P100 masks at all times. The company provides us with plenty of them.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 24, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> When we had all the fires in my area we were told to wear N95 or P100 masks at all times. The company provides us with plenty of them.



I was thinking about that tomorrow. Just anytime I'm outside the rig.

In the rig it'd interfere with my spitting


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 24, 2013)

This is why we can't complain about being called ambulance drivers. 


...and yes, my comment about a certain poster and contacting Texas EMS was serious.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2013)

Robb said:


> I was thinking about that tomorrow. Just anytime I'm outside the rig.
> 
> In the rig it'd interfere with my spitting



Well then don't chew hahaha


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 24, 2013)

So.. apparently cops don't like it when you turn down the street before their papers [comrade... papers please] checkpoint. I think they're even more upset when you drive for a couple blocks before hitting the freeway without giving them a reason to pull you over, but I guess we'll never know. 

On the other hand, if I ever get asked the ambiguous "have you been drinking tonight" I'm going to say yes, and ask the officer the same question. When he says no, I'll give a lecture on the importance of water and hydration.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> So.. apparently cops don't like it when you turn down the street before their papers [comrade... papers please] checkpoint. I think they're even more upset when you drive for a couple blocks before hitting the freeway without giving them a reason to pull you over, but I guess we'll never know.
> 
> On the other hand, if I ever get asked the ambiguous "have you been drinking tonight" I'm going to say yes, and ask the officer the same question. When he says no, I'll give a lecture on the importance of water and hydration.



I know that's a common thing they do when a vehicle goes around the checkpoint. 

I always like going through them in the ambulance. Look the officer dead in the eyes and say "we are both :censored::censored::censored::censored: faced" haha


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 24, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I drive a Toyota Tacoma. All of my "big truck driving" firefighter friends asked me if it came with a dental dam and Lilith Faire tickets. :/



One of "those people" laughed at me today when I showed up in my new Runabout- a 2005 Kia Spectra. I'm totally OK with 35mpg.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 24, 2013)

Flight medic friend asked me this morning when I was gonna get off my butt and finally apply for a flight job with them. 

Hint taken.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 24, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> This is why we can't complain about being called ambulance drivers.
> 
> 
> ...and yes, my comment about a certain poster and contacting Texas EMS was serious.




Owned. I really hope that most of the people who post on those pages are not actually paramedics but I am probably wrong. I know people like to act tough on the internet but that is just ridiculous. Especially on facebook which shows your full name.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 24, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> This is why we can't complain about being called ambulance drivers.
> 
> 
> ...and yes, my comment about a certain poster and contacting Texas EMS was serious.



Thanks for ruining my saturday.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 24, 2013)

Chase said:


> Owned. I really hope that most of the people who post on those pages are not actually paramedics but I am probably wrong. I know people like to act tough on the internet but that is just ridiculous. Especially on facebook which shows your full name.



Well at least one of them is an expired medic talking a bunch of smack.  This is why we can't have nice things kids...

Also, JPINV, strong work on owning that a-hole


----------



## Jambi (Aug 24, 2013)

So the second class I'm doing isn't off to the best start.  It's recert class that starts on the SEP 14...and 5 or 6 students showed up and I started getting a bunch of phone calls wondering why I wasn't at class...I kindly pointed to the very obvious date listing for the class section listed in the college Fall schedule.

sigh...:huh:


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 24, 2013)

That was awesome, JP :rofl:


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 24, 2013)

Finally got a job :lol: Not an EMT job (or any healthcare for that matter) but money is more important right now. So, I get to install windshields all day :blush:
Ah well, it's decent enough money. $10/ hr plus $20 for every windshield sold/ installed. I feel like that'll end being more than an emt job anyways, so... haha
Edit: Also agreed with above few on JP's comment.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 24, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Finally got a job :lol: Not an EMT job (or any healthcare for that matter) but money is more important right now. So, I get to install windshields all day :blush:
> Ah well, it's decent enough money. $10/ hr plus $20 for every windshield sold/ installed. I feel like that'll end being more than an emt job anyways, so... haha
> Edit: Also agreed with above few on JP's comment.



Better than EMT basic pay in most places


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 24, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Better than EMT basic pay in most places


Figured that. I'd much prefer a basic position, but not a lot of people wanna hire that 18 year old :angry: haha and like I said the money is the important thing right now (bills suck). He said I could expect, if I'm decently fast, to average 75-7 on a busy day. Seems decent enough.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 24, 2013)

Medic student on a double medic truck.

Does BLS transfers all day


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 24, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Figured that. I'd much prefer a basic position, but not a lot of people wanna hire that 18 year old :angry: haha and like I said the money is the important thing right now (bills suck). He said I could expect, if I'm decently fast, to average 75-7 on a busy day. Seems decent enough.



I'm thinking you meant 5-7, but if that isn't a typo and 75-7 means you're selling 70 or so windshields a day at a $20/per bonus, I'm going to get a part time job there. Like now.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 24, 2013)

Drill weekend, Blackhawk jump in El Centro (Gold Cross on stand by lol). I had a good jump, but the rain started by the time I got back and we just got ordered back into the vans because of the passing thunderstorm. Bird had the next lift ready to go, they had to offload and the bird is elsewhere lol


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 24, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I'm thinking you meant 5-7, but if that isn't a typo and 75-7 means you're selling 70 or so windshields a day at a $20/per bonus, I'm going to get a part time job there. Like now.


Hahaha my bad. Meant 5-7 like you said. I start Wednesday, though, so we'll see how it goes.
Even $10/ hr is more than I'd be making most other places at entry level, not including the commission. It would be nice if I could make $1,400 a day, though :lol:


----------



## Anjel (Aug 24, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> That was awesome, JP :rofl:



I disapprove of this name change. I get confused very easily. Lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I disapprove of this name change. I get confused very easily. Lol



Same here. The first time I read his name (it was late at night) I thought it said STDmedic :rofl:


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 24, 2013)

Chase said:


> Owned. I really hope that most of the people who post on those pages are not actually paramedics but I am probably wrong. I know people like to act tough on the internet but that is just ridiculous. Especially on facebook which shows your full name.


Agreed! That was well done!


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 24, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I disapprove of this name change. I get confused very easily. Lol


Sorry Anjel :sad: You'll get used to it 



DesertEMT66 said:


> Same here. The first time I read his name (it was late at night) I thought it said STDmedic :rofl:


:lol: :lol: :lol: That would've been an awesome name! 

Just do what I do and keep calling people by their original names :lol:


----------



## Jambi (Aug 24, 2013)

No hit fracture for her.  h34r:


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 24, 2013)

Jambi said:


> No hip fracture for her.  h34r:



That's going to be my wife... h34r:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 24, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Same here. The first time I read his name (it was late at night) I thought it said STDmedic :rofl:





STXmedic said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: That would've been an awesome name!
> 
> Just do what I do and keep calling people by their original names :lol:



Don't tempt me...

h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Don't tempt me...
> 
> h34r:



Can I please tempt you? :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow. I don't think I've ever seen this much of a smack down put against a fire fighter union. 


Orange County Fire Authority's union's (OCPFA) letter regarding the outrageous attempt to introduce non-fire IFT paramedics to Orange County.

Lynch Ambulance smack down.

OC EMS Agency's response.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd like to change my name to HPVmedic please 



(I had some better names, but they weren't so "family friendly"...)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 25, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Wow. I don't think I've ever seen this much of a smack down put against a fire fighter union.
> 
> 
> Orange County Fire Authority's union's (OCPFA) letter regarding the outrageous attempt to introduce non-fire IFT paramedics to Orange County.
> ...



Got to give Lynch credit for having the balls to stand up against the OCPFA.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 25, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> I'd like to change my name to HPVmedic please
> 
> 
> 
> (I had some better names, but they weren't so "family friendly"...)



I kinda want to know...


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 25, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Got to give Lynch credit for having the balls to stand up against the OCPFA.



Gotta link? This sounds fun to read


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 25, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Gotta link? This sounds fun to read





JPINFV said:


> Wow. I don't think I've ever seen this much of a smack down put against a fire fighter union.
> 
> 
> Orange County Fire Authority's union's (OCPFA) letter regarding the  outrageous attempt to introduce non-fire IFT paramedics to Orange  County.
> ...




...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 25, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Gotta link? This sounds fun to read



JP posted the links.... For once he did something helpful :rofl: kidding kidding


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 25, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> JP posted the links.... For once he did something helpful :rofl: kidding kidding




Wait... I got to successfully treat someone for their first meth abuse today.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 25, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Wait... I got to successfully treat someone for their first meth abuse today.



Did you slam narcan?


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 25, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Did you slam narcan?



Lol. Bad thoughts of that FB pic comments


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 25, 2013)

Disregard


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 25, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Disregard



Dang you were quick


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 25, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Dang you were quick



That's what she said :sad:


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 25, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Did you slam narcan?


Some fluids, some ativan, and a promise not to tell his wife. 

My first patient today had flank/pelvic pain, and was adamant that she couldn't be pregnant. The positive HCG test meant two things. 

1. Go directly to OB. Do not pass go, do not collect $200.
2. "Are you sexually active?" because "When was the last time you had sex?"


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 25, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Lol. Bad thoughts of that FB pic comments



I wonder what would happen if we slammed disulfiram (antabuse) into those medics.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 25, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Wait... I got to successfully treat someone for their first meth abuse today.



To me this means there is a non-abuse application for meth.

I did hear someone claim they were using medicinal meth...


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 25, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> My first patient today had flank/pelvic pain, and was adamant that she couldn't be pregnant. The positive HCG test meant two things.
> 
> 1. Go directly to OB. Do not pass go, do not collect $200.
> 2. "Are you sexually active?" because "When was the last time you had sex?"



I remember having one like this during paramedic school OB clinicals. 

Pt showed up with abd pain that turned out to be contractions. She was full term with a pregnancy she didn't realize she had and Boyfriend/baby daddy was with her. And her last time having sex was 9 months prior.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 25, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I wonder what would happen if we slammed disulfiram (antabuse) into those medics.



Ha. I like this idea.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 25, 2013)

Jambi said:


> To me this means there is a non-abuse application for meth.
> 
> I did hear someone claim they were using medicinal meth...



Well, there may not be any non-abuse applications, but someone who hasn't partaken in said meth hasn't had their first abuse experience.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 25, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Well, there may not be any non-abuse applications, but someone who hasn't partaken in said meth hasn't had their first abuse experience.



You out-technicality-ed me! :rofl:

I love this place.  It's like people understand me :wub:


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 25, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I wonder what would happen if we slammed disulfiram (antabuse) into those medics.


That might be an unforgettable experience...:blink:


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 25, 2013)

Got dispatched to a shooting. 

Got a refusal. 

EMS gods - 136   student - 0


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 25, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I wonder what would happen if we slammed disulfiram (antabuse) into those medics.



Is it sad that I knew what disulfiram is?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 25, 2013)

Jambi said:


> You out-technicality-ed me! :rofl:
> 
> I love this place.  It's like people understand me :wub:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hou0lU8WMgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 25, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Wow. I don't think I've ever seen this much of a smack down put against a fire fighter union.
> 
> 
> Orange County Fire Authority's union's (OCPFA) letter regarding the outrageous attempt to introduce non-fire IFT paramedics to Orange County.
> ...



Go Lynch, keep standing up against them! Those are some nasty letters. Apparently only fire medics are real medics with experience. OCPFA is ridiculous. Lol services like Kern, ICEMA, and even out of state should send letters to ocems, about how incorrect that IAFF letter is.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 25, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Go Lynch, keep standing up against them! Those are some nasty letters. Apparently only fire medics are real medics with experience. OCPFA is ridiculous. Lol services like Kern, ICEMA, and even out of state should send letters to ocems, about how incorrect that IAFF letter is.



Yeah I don't see that happening. Why cause drama when you can easily avoid it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 25, 2013)

82 yo F with 9/10 right lower quadrant abdominal pain and pelvic pain, changes to 10/10 on motion/palpation, rapidly became worse approximately 4 hours ago with no known injury. Patient reports low-grade pain slowly intensifying in area x1 week with increased difficulty urinating x 1 week, chills x2 days, no fever. Patient takes dilaudid for arthritis but skipped today to attend family function. Also has a hernia surgically repaired in area 6 months ago with permanent guarding, rigidity in both lower quadrants. Right flank tender to palpation. No swelling, distension, bruising or new hernia. BP 170/90, P90, RR24, SpO2 98%, GCS 15 AAOx4. May have appendix and gallbladder, no rebound tenderness. Transient dizziness, decreased fluid intake and loss of appetite x2 days. Denies nausea, other complaints. UTI hello!

I treated this pain with 125mcg fentanyl (54kgs body weight) with stellar results, plus 500mL NS. Hospital batted cleanup with dilaudid and got a pat on the back.

Also found out I had a good rep with REACT and Mercy Hospital. 

Robb, nearly ran mine out of fentanyl today too. Long day with a lot of pain.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 25, 2013)

RocketMedic said:


> 82 yo F with 9/10 right lower quadrant abdominal pain and pelvic pain, changes to 10/10 on motion/palpation, rapidly became worse approximately 4 hours ago with no known injury. Patient reports low-grade pain slowly intensifying in area x1 week with increased difficulty urinating x 1 week, chills x2 days, no fever. Patient takes dilaudid for arthritis but skipped today to attend family function. Also has a hernia surgically repaired in area 6 months ago with permanent guarding, rigidity in both lower quadrants. Right flank tender to palpation. No swelling, distension, bruising or new hernia. BP 170/90, P90, RR24, SpO2 98%, GCS 15 AAOx4. May have appendix and gallbladder, no rebound tenderness. Transient dizziness, decreased fluid intake and loss of appetite x2 days. Denies nausea, other complaints. UTI hello!
> 
> I treated this pain with 125mcg fentanyl (54kgs body weight) with stellar results, plus 500mL NS. Hospital batted cleanup with dilaudid and got a pat on the back.
> 
> ...



It makes me happy that you were able to manage her pain when my hands would have been tied.  Good work :beerchug:


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 25, 2013)

it has honestly been forever sense I have been on here... Glad to be back for the short time again, life is going crazy up here in Idaho with all the fires!!!!! And right now sitting on shift with another Medic, and bored as hell.... at one point we were the only unit available in the County (about 45 minutes) and we still got nothing... O EMS Gods how I hate you right now....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 25, 2013)

How's y'all's day at work?


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 25, 2013)

Bragger  Lol that's awesome! You working it or you off?


----------



## Jambi (Aug 25, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Bragger  Lol that's awesome! You working it or you off?



Yeah, that may be better than a day off.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 25, 2013)

Ohhh yeah its about to get real here in the valley... going to rain cats and dogs


----------



## Jambi (Aug 25, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Ohhh yeah its about to get real here in the valley... going to rain cats and dogs



All I see are teases of clouds, but I'm hoping for some rain from the system moving up from Baja.


----------



## exodus (Aug 25, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Ohhh yeah its about to get real here in the valley... going to rain cats and dogs



I doubt it will actually happen, we had some light sprinkles in the desert yesterday, thats about it.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 25, 2013)

exodus said:


> I doubt it will actually happen, we had some light sprinkles in the desert yesterday, thats about it.



Theres a river by my front door and my pool is overflowing haha


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 25, 2013)

So my USAR unit was doing static line parachute operation (Blackhawk jump!!) out in Imperial Co, so we had a Gold Cross unit on stand by. Their rig (a newer looking sprinter van) broke down even though they were just sitting and idling watch us jump. Had to bring in a new (ok relatively, it was an older looking type II Ford van) rig and tow the other one. Me thinks I might have a slight idea on why they were striking


----------



## Jambi (Aug 25, 2013)

So I just bought this for my friend's soon-to-be-one-year-old:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 25, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Bragger  Lol that's awesome! You working it or you off?



Working.

Gave a mechanic some Alcaine for his eye.  That was the extent of my medicine today 

Just cause I feel like rubbing it in


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 25, 2013)

exodus said:


> I doubt it will actually happen, we had some light sprinkles in the desert yesterday, thats about it.



The whole desert is pretty much flooding. People are in the streets boogie boarding, cars are broke down and flooded in the road ways, and a lot of roads are being closed down for flooding.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 25, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> The whole desert is pretty much flooding. People are in the streets boogie boarding, cars are broke down and flooded in the road ways, and a lot of roads are being closed down for flooding.



Pics or it didn't happen.

On a serious note: can confirm this happens when rains like this happens.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 25, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> On a serious note: can confirm this happens when rains like this happens.



Pics coming later I got some good ones!


----------



## exodus (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow, hemet is completely dry...


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 25, 2013)

exodus said:


> Wow, hemet is completely dry...



...so is Colton, but the phones with the Emergency Alert System apps were going off the hook today.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 25, 2013)

exodus said:


> Wow, hemet is completely dry...



Out here in Indio and La Quinta we got 1.15 inches of rain or something like that. Palm Springs got 0.11


----------



## Jambi (Aug 25, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Out here in Indio and La Quinta we got 1.15 inches of rain or something like that. Palm Springs got 0.11



Well out here in Temecula I got grilled bratwurts for a cheat meal and a nice evening in the jacuzzi while watching the pretty clouds violate the desert.  :rofl:


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 25, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> On a serious note: can confirm this happens when rains like this happens.



After the rain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of the grassy park areas behind LQHS. Its under about 4-5 feet of water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope these pics upload... this is my first time trying to do this on a thread lol


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 25, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Well out here in Temecula I got grilled bratwurts for a cheat meal and a nice evening in the jacuzzi while watching the pretty clouds violate the desert.  :rofl:



Rub it in jerk  haha it rained for about 4 hours out here...


----------



## Jambi (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice pics my friend! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 26, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Nice pics my friend! Thanks for sharing.



Thanks and no problem. I have a couple others but for some reason it wants to flip them upside down on the photo albums on here.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 26, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Thanks and no problem. I have a couple others but for some reason it wants to flip them upside down on the photo albums on here.



Create an imgur account and just link them.  You can rotate them with imgur and roll from there.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 26, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Create an imgur account and just link them.  You can rotate them with imgur and roll from there.



Ohhhh and thats why you're the medic and I'm the EMT haha


----------



## Jambi (Aug 26, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Ohhhh and thats why you're the medic and I'm the EMT haha



Ha! I'm the medic because I was dumb enough to go to medic school. Lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 26, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Ha! I'm the medic because I was dumb enough to go to medic school. Lol



Quoted for truth.

Are you two partners?


----------



## Jambi (Aug 26, 2013)

Robb said:


> Quoted for truth.
> 
> Are you two partners?



Nope. Never met the guy (I don't think), but when I starting working Hemet again we may meet because of the pass coverage along the 10 fwy units occasionally get pulled into desert division.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 26, 2013)

Just thought I'd share:

Critical thinking, in its broadest sense has been described as "purposeful reflective judgment concerning what to believe or what to do."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Critical_thinking


----------



## Achilles (Aug 26, 2013)

So how many of you are going to buy Miley Cyrus' next CD. :lol:


----------



## EMDispatch (Aug 26, 2013)

Achilles said:


> So how many of you are going to buy Miley Cyrus' next CD. :lol:



After tonight... MTV is officially dead to me, I've tried to make it work the last couple years, but that just killed it.

On a side note, my wife learned that texting me , while at work, about an emergency is not the same as calling 911... Thank God it wasn't serious, but what the hell happened to common sense?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 26, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> On a serious note: can confirm this happens when rains like this happens.
























Those are just some of the pictures. Sorry for the late response, was doing a CPR skills day with one of the EMT classes.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 26, 2013)

Achilles said:


> So how many of you are going to buy Miley Cyrus' next CD. :lol:



Not many things make me want to punch myself in the face with a roll of quarters...that outfit should be criminal.  And since when was the Pat Benetar look back in?


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 26, 2013)

So Im stuck in traffic on I40, tried to pull off on the shoulder and try and divert around by going up the offramp... and got turned around by the police "because everyone will follow you". Up the offramp. From a blocked interstate. Yeah. That officer on traffic control is a gigantic not-friendly person. There will be no gloves or clean or niceties for you! Pulled ahead onto the onramp now, looking at silliness ahead as HazMat does their thing.


On the bright side, its a fuel truck, a small car and some other truck. Glad I was not a minute or so earlier on my way.


----------



## Household6 (Aug 26, 2013)

Tigger said:


> We've got adapters attached to our LP12's therapy capable that allows us to plug into fire's Phillips brand pads. They're about 30-40 bucks if I remember, might be useful to get one for the ambulance.



Ok, I brought this up at our meeting last week. I thought it would be worth looking into, right?

My Preceptor told the group that the reason we can't use them is because it would be the Medtronic brand that would fit our different units (Zole's is my brand). He said they've looked into it, but for some reason Medtonic doesn't stand behind those adapters as a "certified medical product". 

So, if we use them, and have a patient that dies, and a lawyer gets a hold of that information it would open up our service for a lawsuit.. In a court room, we could be asked under oath if we used proper medical equipment, and we'd have to answer no..

The solution he came up with is that pads have to go with the AED when they're switched out on scene.

What do you think?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 26, 2013)

EMDispatch said:


> After tonight... MTV is officially dead to me, I've tried to make it work the last couple years, but that just killed it.
> 
> On a side note, my wife learned that texting me , while at work, about an emergency is not the same as calling 911... Thank God it wasn't serious, but what the hell happened to common sense?



I may or may not of called my husband when someone was trying to break into our house. I may of then been yelled at to call 911.


----------



## Household6 (Aug 26, 2013)

Achilles said:


> So how many of you are going to buy Miley Cyrus' next CD. :lol:



Do things that come out of Hollywood actually surprise people? C'mon, Brittany sticking her tongue in Madonna's geriatric mouf? Gaga bleeding all over herself preforming Paparazzi? Sascha Cowen sticking his naked *** in Eminem's face? What else, Howard Stern as Fartman?

And Robin Thicke is a gross pig anyways. Has anyone seen his video for Blurred Lines? NOT SAFE FOR WORK, KIDS, or pretty much anyone with half a brain.. 
http://www.vevo.com/watch/robin-thicke/blurred-lines-unrated-version/USUV71300526
(if a mod decides that link because violates TOS, I apologize)


----------



## silver (Aug 26, 2013)

This is quite an impressive feat.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 26, 2013)

What the hell...


----------



## Pavehawk (Aug 26, 2013)

silver said:


> This is quite an impressive feat.



You called?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 26, 2013)

My BLS unit (2nd half nights) is apparently known as the black cloud now...


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 26, 2013)

silver said:


> This is quite an impressive feat.



What are we using for the improvised ETT in this scenario? I vote a garden hose with one of those craft pipe cleaners as the stylet


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 26, 2013)

Just jam a pen into their trachea. Bic cricothyrotomy for the win


----------



## EMDispatch (Aug 26, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I may or may not of called my husband when someone was trying to break into our house. I may of then been yelled at to call 911.



Hopefully she learned her lesson as I was very unpleasant with her, and reiterated the fact that only by sheer luck did I even have my phone with in our call center, and if I hadn't just taken it out of my pocket to get more comfortable, no one would've known there was an emergency.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 26, 2013)

I forget, is it 10 posts needed to post links? :unsure: ...


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 26, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> I forget, is it 10 posts needed to post links? :unsure: ...



I believe we'll find out any moment now.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 26, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> What are we using for the improvised ETT in this scenario? I vote a garden hose with one of those craft pipe cleaners as the stylet



It doesn't matter what you do, as long as the entire time somebody is leaning over shouting, "damn it man. Breathe! C'mon, don't let go!'


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 26, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I believe we'll find out any moment now.



Judging by other forums, he's just a man of few words.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 26, 2013)

Had training at the college for our Stryker power gurney. The Stryker van that the rep was driving was pretty badass. Lifted up a couple of inches with $400 rims on it.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 26, 2013)

This made me suck liquid into my nose


----------



## Tigger (Aug 26, 2013)

Today for my birthday I got a sweet Bose Mini Soundlink.

Also, a full on methadone overdose with the patient's husband yelling at her to hold while he did "compressions" to help her breathe on her despite the fact that I was bagging her. Did I mention that he pushed through four fire fighters so he could "save her life." Oh boy, finally get to see Narcan do it's job.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 26, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Judging by other forums, he's just a man of few words.



"i totally agree with you" h34r:


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 26, 2013)

Sounds like your firefighters kind of dropped the ball.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 26, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Judging by other forums, he's just a man of few words.



i totally agree with you


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 26, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I believe we'll find out any moment now.



I think you are right


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 26, 2013)

Wheel said:


> "i totally agree with you" h34r:



whoops didn't see this


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 26, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> whoops didn't see this



oh well :unsure:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 26, 2013)

Household6 said:


> The solution he came up with is that pads have to go with the AED when they're switched out on scene.
> 
> What do you think?



That's our policy. No adapters allowed. Period.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 26, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> whoops didn't see this



It's all good. We're all in agreement.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 26, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> That's our policy. No adapters allowed. Period.



We normally take fire with us if their pads are on the patient already.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 26, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Judging by other forums, he's just a man of few words.



I'm confused.

Is it a bad sign my gf made a big deal about changing my Facebook status to "in a relationship" and I wasn't super stoked on it?

I think her definition of slow is very different from mine...


----------



## Jambi (Aug 26, 2013)

It's not a good thing that my course has 3 different start dates listed by the college.  That explains the funny emails and students showing up on crazy dates before the class has even started.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 26, 2013)

Robb said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Is it a bad sign my gf made a big deal about changing my Facebook status to "in a relationship" and I wasn't super stoked on it?
> 
> I think her definition of slow is very different from mine...



Stage 5 clinger


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 26, 2013)

Robb said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Is it a bad sign my gf made a big deal about changing my Facebook status to "in a relationship" and I wasn't super stoked on it?
> 
> I think her definition of slow is very different from mine...



It's not official until its Facebook official.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 26, 2013)

Robb said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Is it a bad sign my gf made a big deal about changing my Facebook status to "in a relationship" and I wasn't super stoked on it?
> 
> I think her definition of slow is very different from mine...





Wheel said:


> Stage 5 clinger



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4hMT3KgX20[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## exodus (Aug 26, 2013)

Robb said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Is it a bad sign my gf made a big deal about changing my Facebook status to "in a relationship" and I wasn't super stoked on it?
> 
> I think her definition of slow is very different from mine...



Well, how long have you been together?


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 26, 2013)

I just love hold music. 

On the plus side, I do greatly enjoy the fact that I was able to get my doctors appoint rescheduled, even though its a) after 5pm and b) the appt was for 9am tomorrow morning. 

(I tried just giving away my shift tomorrow and even though a couple guys tried picking it up, but the scheduler told me that if there were more than 2 open shifts she couldn't approve giveaways grrr)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 26, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4hMT3KgX20[/YOUTUBE]



Ok, I made the mistake of listening to the song "Wrong Hole" after I listened to that one. I have no clue how she can keep a straight face signing hahaha


----------



## Jambi (Aug 26, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Ok, I made the mistake of listening to the song "Wrong Hole" after I listened to that one. I have no clue how she can keep a straight face signing hahaha



That was no mistake. It was the tight thing to do.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 26, 2013)

Jambi said:


> That was no mistake. It was the tight thing to do.



I'm hoping by tight you mean right... If not your comment goes in a whole different direction hahaha


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 26, 2013)

Jambi said:


> That was no mistake. It was the tight thing to do.



I see what you did there...


----------



## Jambi (Aug 26, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I'm hoping by tight you mean right... If not your comment goes in a whole different direction hahaha





STXmedic said:


> I see what you did there...



For the record, lets just say I meant to type "right"...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 26, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> I see what you did there...



Of course the STDmedic would have seen that :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 26, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I'm hoping by tight you mean right... If not your comment goes in a *whole *different direction hahaha


Don't you mean "hole"???:rofl:


----------



## Jambi (Aug 26, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> Don't you mean "hole"???:rofl:



indeed


----------



## Tigger (Aug 26, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Sounds like your firefighters kind of dropped the ball.



Half the time I can't tell who is a patient and who is fire. The last time we asked for flight they called the inbound helicopter and said "we don't know where you should land so set down anywhere and we'll come find you."

Wait what?


----------



## Jambi (Aug 27, 2013)

So apparently my students are not to blame for their showing up weeks early. My class dates where changed without notice to me and outside of the printed course catalog for the semester.  sigh.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm over this medic :censored::censored::censored::censored:. 

This night has been a bloody mess with..


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 27, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I'm over this medic :censored::censored::censored::censored:.
> 
> This night has been a bloody mess with..


To think, just maybe twenty-five or thirty years ago, we would've all reveled in having blood everywhere… Ohh, the things we did not know!:blink:


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 27, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I'm over this medic :censored::censored::censored::censored:.
> 
> This night has been a bloody mess with..





Your making me really happy I decided to go to medic school!:lol:


----------



## Anjel (Aug 27, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Your making me really happy I decided to go to medic school!:lol:



Ha sorry. I suppose it's not that bad. I'm just having a hard time adjusting. And last night everyone wouldn't stop bleeding.

We took a emergent IFT for a 79y.o who was an unrestrained driver in an MVA. She had a liver and spleen lacerations and was bleeding into her belly. BP 68/42. She was on her 6L of NS, 1 unit of FFP, and 3rd unit of packed red blood cells. And a 4th unit sent along for the ride. Her stomach was so distended and firm she looked pregnant.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 27, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Ha sorry. I suppose it's not that bad. I'm just having a hard time adjusting. And last night everyone wouldn't stop bleeding.
> 
> We took a emergent IFT for a 79y.o who was an unrestrained driver in an MVA. She had a liver and spleen lacerations and was bleeding into her belly. BP 68/42. She was on her 6L of NS, 1 unit of FFP, and 3rd unit of packed red blood cells. And a 4th unit sent along for the ride. Her stomach was so distended and firm she looked pregnant.



Just saw a woman walking with crutches and holding a beer...the two just don't seem conducive to one another to me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 27, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Just saw a woman walking with crutches and holding a beer...the two just don't seem conducive to one another to me.



That would be my family haha


----------



## Achilles (Aug 27, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Just saw a woman walking with crutches and holding a beer...the two just don't seem conducive to one another to me.



When I broke my pelvis, I had crutches and had to shovel snow.
:sad:


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 27, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Just saw a woman walking with crutches and holding a beer...the two just don't seem conducive to one another to me.


Then again, she could be planning ahead so she doesn't fall over...


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 27, 2013)

Achilles said:


> When I broke my pelvis, I had crutches and had to shovel snow.
> :sad:



When I was younger I watched my friend get run over. Never seen a 4 runner get so airborne. Long story short he broke his pelvis. Should have see him fight when they tried to perform a digital rectal exam.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 27, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Just saw a woman walking with crutches and holding a beer...the two just don't seem conducive to one another to me.



Definitely have done that. Haha

Also, ever been to a motocross race? Hahaha


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 27, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> When I was younger I watched my friend get run over. Never seen a 4 runner get so airborne. Long story short he broke his pelvis. Should have see him fight when they tried to perform a digital rectal exam.



Ahh the "Harborview Handshake" as it is called in my neck of the woods.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> Definitely have done that. Haha
> 
> Also, ever been to a motocross race? Hahaha



Motocross race, monster truck show, prerunner race, etc haha


----------



## Jambi (Aug 27, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> That would be my family haha



I should also add, that this was at a casino after riding a bus to get there...


----------



## Jambi (Aug 27, 2013)

It would seem I am sheltered based on the above comments. lol

:lol:


----------



## Tigger (Aug 27, 2013)

Household6 said:


> Ok, I brought this up at our meeting last week. I thought it would be worth looking into, right?
> 
> My Preceptor told the group that the reason we can't use them is because it would be the Medtronic brand that would fit our different units (Zole's is my brand). He said they've looked into it, but for some reason Medtonic doesn't stand behind those adapters as a "certified medical product".
> 
> ...





DEmedic said:


> That's our policy. No adapters allowed. Period.



Just curious if ya'll are also using third party pads as well? I know here we use whichever combo pad is the cheapest, sometimes that Physio's and sometimes it's an off brand. I am not sure if Physio certifies third party pads for use either, but they are widely available and often much cheaper. 

Seems to me that if Physio does not certify them and the legal argument with the adapters holds true that there is a possible issue.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 27, 2013)

So far, the best thing I've done all day at work is to hold an old lady's hand.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 27, 2013)

Jambi said:


> So far, the best thing I've done all day at work is to hold an old lady's hand.



Not a bad day. Actually, those are the ones I like best


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 27, 2013)

Jambi said:


> So far, the best thing I've done all day at work is to hold an old lady's hand.



Probably the best thing we do at work most days.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 27, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Probably the best thing we do at work most days.



Amen to that


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 27, 2013)

Anyone like snake?

PS: If you know Russian could you translate?


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 27, 2013)

Well the brakes and the a/c went out on the ambulance today and dispatch still wanted us to run calls. I'm so ready to leave me company haha


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 27, 2013)

Jambi said:


> So far, the best thing I've done all day at work is to hold an old lady's hand.



Same...plus 100mcg of fentanyl for a probable fractured clavicle. She felt much better and was able to really relax.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 27, 2013)

No CCT nurse on our shift today so we're a BLS crew. 4 back to back to back to back BLS IFTs remind me why I need to hurry up and drop my application in at Hall lol

Though the NICU call at the end should be interesting. Plus even though its a little less than 3 hours to end of shift, with a 60 mile drive between to NICU team and pick up hospital, with another 60 miles back to drop off its guaranteed overtime practically lol


----------



## mediclife (Aug 27, 2013)

Have my second day of paramedic school tomorrow. I'm so amped up this week.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 27, 2013)

mediclife said:


> Have my second day of paramedic school tomorrow. I'm so amped up this week.



Remember this enthusiasm and feeling. You will Need it when you are ready to jump off a bridge at the end.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 28, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I should also add, that this was at a casino after riding a bus to get there...



Dude come ride a shift with me.

Never short on entertainment via people watching skills. 

A real bad one at the casinos we get us CHFers not taking their lasix because they don't want to have to pee all the time but they still take their potassium all weekend :wacko:


----------



## Jambi (Aug 28, 2013)

Robb said:


> Dude come ride a shift with me.
> 
> Never short on entertainment via people watching skills.
> 
> A real bad one at the casinos we get us CHFers not taking their lasix because they don't want to have to pee all the time but they still take their potassium all weekend :wacko:



Oh the stories we could exchange!


----------



## Jambi (Aug 28, 2013)

I should also let everyone know that holding my elderly patient's hand is how I ended my day...it was a nice day.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 28, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Remember this enthusiasm and feeling. You will Need it when you are ready to jump off a bridge at the end.



Again... Miss motivational for people about to start medic school! 

(Don't worry I "know" what I am getting myself into and am very excited! (sorta:blink)


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 28, 2013)

I havent even had an opportunity to intubate someone, and im already getting satisfaction in avoiding RSI. 

Always nice to fix someone


----------



## Anjel (Aug 28, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Again... Miss motivational for people about to start medic school!
> 
> (Don't worry I "know" what I am getting myself into and am very excited! (sorta:blink)



Lol finishing medic school was one of the proudest moments of my life. Totally worth it. 

You will be just fine.


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 28, 2013)

Did something I never thought I'd do before today 
Two girls stopped me on my way out of the gas station on my dinner break from school and asked if I knew anything about cars. I said "a little" and asked them why. They asked me to look at theirs since it wouldn't start. 
It was (I believe) a fuel issue and told them there was no way that I knew of to start it there.
 I don't know why, but I decided it would be a good idea to offer them a ride as long as it was close (it probably had something to do with one being really cute lol). Ended up driving both home, they both even gave me their numbers, haha  (they were reallllyy friggin' weird though, so..)
Made the mistake of telling my mom when I got home and got a good 20 minute lecture on how stupid I apparently was... Oh, well, thought it'd be my good deed for the day, lol

Edit: Unless I'm mistaken, don't you have a pretty significantly long medic program, Anjel?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 28, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Edit: Unless I'm mistaken, don't you have a pretty significantly long medic program, Anjel?



Ya it was 18 months


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 28, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Did something I never thought I'd do before today
> Two girls stopped me on my way out of the gas station on my dinner break from school and asked if I knew anything about cars. I said "a little" and asked them why. They asked me to look at theirs since it wouldn't start.
> It was (I believe) a fuel issue and told them there was no way that I knew of to start it there.
> I don't know why, but I decided it would be a good idea to offer them a ride as long as it was close (it probably had something to do with one being really cute lol). Ended up driving both home, they both even gave me their numbers, haha  (they were reallllyy friggin' weird though, so..)
> ...



As long as they had Bud Light

http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=65MRQMPV81I


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 28, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Ya it was 18 months


Damn :/ Mine's 18, too :blink: lmao, now I see what I have to look forward too 
I've actually really enjoyed it so far. My instructor for A&P (the school has an A&P specifically geared towards the prehospital setting) is a PA and me and another student stayed after a decent amount of time tonight (class ended at 9, we left at 9:50 PM) talking to him about the progression of prehospital medicine since he started and how it's evolved and the standard of care that most places have exhibited and how that's declined.
He also went into a spiel (sp?) the other day on how O2 can be detrimental and we should titrate upwards (instead of going right to high flow) to obtain a SPO2 of 94-97 and there is no need to give O2 for a reading of 94+ in most cases. Also went on another on the cons of back boarding, so the guy knows his stuff pretty well



DesertEMT66 said:


> As long as they had Bud Light
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=65MRQMPV81I


Crap, I know what I need to look out for in the future now, at least...


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 28, 2013)

My last shift bid as an EMT Is in a few hours. 

Also the last time I can check one shift and sleep in and not worry about whether or not I get it. Im going to miss my seniority.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 28, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> My last shift bid as an EMT Is in a few hours.
> 
> Also the last time I can check one shift and sleep in and not worry about whether or not I get it. Im going to miss my seniority.



My upcoming shift bid is this Thursday at 0740. I hope my current unit and shift is still available by then as I am closer to the bottom of the seniority list.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 28, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> My upcoming shift bid is this Thursday at 0740. I hope my current unit and shift is still available by then as I am closer to the bottom of the seniority list.



Ill never be able to get anywhere high on our seniority list. We have a lot of EMTs and medics who are at the 10+ year mark. Some even into the high 20 year mark


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Ill never be able to get anywhere high on our seniority list. We have a lot of EMTs and medics who are at the 10+ year mark. Some even into the high 20 year mark



That sucks. I just passed the 2 month mark with my company. I'll be glad once the 6 month mark rolls around and I'm officially off probation.


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 28, 2013)

Hit my 1yr mark today and won a shift bid. It was a great week until this last call.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Ill never be able to get anywhere high on our seniority list. We have a lot of EMTs and medics who are at the 10+ year mark. Some even into the high 20 year mark


we're required to be a medic within 3 years or drop to part time. Only takes about two years to be number one.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 28, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> we're required to be a medic within 3 years or drop to part time. Only takes about two years to be number one.



I'm curious as to what company you work for that mandates that policy? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 28, 2013)

At my company, part timers have no seniority among themselves, or when they decide to return to full time. It literally resets when you go from full time to part time. :[


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 28, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> My last shift bid as an EMT Is in a few hours.
> 
> Also the last time I can check one shift and sleep in and not worry about whether or not I get it. Im going to miss my seniority.



Oi that sucks...  I get to keep my seniority when I become a medic.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 28, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Oi that sucks...  I get to keep my seniority when I become a medic.



I keep my seniority spot. Im high on the tech list, but there are 15 medics in front of me and 4 techs. So I go from 5 to 20


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 28, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I'm curious as to what company you work for that mandates that policy? I've never heard of that before.



Because of turnover.  They had several techs that were content on being techs but medic turnover was high. They never had tech spots for new people to get experience.


ETA: it is not a company wide policy. It is just a policy at my shop


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 28, 2013)

Hmm what should I get for lunch. So many decisions. 


I also have to go pick up my application for Grad School


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 28, 2013)

Chase said:


> Hmm what should I get for lunch. So many decisions.
> 
> 
> I also have to go pick up my application for Grad School



Can never go wrong with Chipotle


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 28, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> Can never go wrong with Chipotle



For lunch or grad school? :lol:


----------



## Jambi (Aug 28, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> Can never go wrong with Chipotle



I like the Flame Broiler if you've have them.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 28, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> Can never go wrong with Chipotle



Qdoba is better


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 28, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I like the Flame Broiler if you've have them.



I've heard of that name before. I don't even know if I have any locally


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 28, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I like the Flame Broiler if you've have them.



Good stuff but gets old real quick. Plus they stuff there bowls to the brim with rice then put the meet on top and every time you try to get some rice your chicken falls off. 



rmabrey said:


> Qdoba is better



I concur, unfortunately none locally for me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 28, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> Can never go wrong with Chipotle



Never had it. They're finally building one here so I'm gonna have to check it out.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 28, 2013)

Robb said:


> Never had it. They're finally building one here so I'm gonna have to check it out.



Let me know how for your first time goes:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlIHDauX3ao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jambi (Aug 28, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> Good stuff but gets old real quick. Plus they stuff there bowls to the brim with rice then put the meet on top and every time you try to get some rice your chicken falls off.



Yup, it's one of the dangers...I usually just get the bowls with veggies only, or the rice on the side, but yeah, it gets old.

There is a similar store in Temecula called the Teriyaki Ninja owned by Christy Slattery's brother and sister-in-law.  It's on average, a dollar more expensive, but you have more options, better quality, and they have bigger bowls! They also offer salmon.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 28, 2013)

Since were talking about burritos. If anyone is in the Colorado Springs area. Go enjoy some Big City Burrito for me.


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 28, 2013)

Anyone in Az needs to go to Chino Bandido's at least once. There's one in Glendale and one in Chandler. Less than $4 for a pretty good sized and amazing burrito. The jade red chicken is awesome (the food is Mexican/ Chinese fusion)


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 28, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Since were talking about burritos. If anyone is in the Colorado Springs area. Go enjoy some Big City Burrito for me.



There's a chance my partner got food poisoning from the Fort Collins location one night. There's also a chance I continued to unabashedly eat there, despite witnessing the damage it can do...


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 28, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> There's a chance my partner got food poisoning from the Fort Collins location one night. There's also a chance I continued to unabashedly eat there, despite witnessing the damage it can do...



It was Fort Collins where I had it. I was in Colorado Springs on the same trip. Explains my confusion.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 28, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> Good stuff but gets old real quick. Plus they stuff there bowls to the brim with rice then put the meet on top and every time you try to get some rice your chicken falls off.



#firstworldproblems


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 28, 2013)

Anjel said:


> #firstworldproblems



Hahaha. You beat me to it


----------



## Tigger (Aug 28, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Since were talking about burritos. If anyone is in the Colorado Springs area. Go enjoy some Big City Burrito for me.



Where would this be?


----------



## Jambi (Aug 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Hahaha. You beat me to it



how's this?


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 28, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Where would this be?



I don't know if there is one.  I had it in fort collins. Just got parts of my trip mixed up


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 28, 2013)

Jambi said:


> how's this?



:rofl:


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Hahaha. You beat me to it



FYI there is a Flame Broiler on Bear Valley if you are in that area...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 28, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> FYI there is a Flame Broiler on Bear Valley if you are in that area...



I have no clue where that is so I'm gonna make a wild guess and say I'm not haha.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 28, 2013)

Less than 1000 posts to go until the big 500,000 mark


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 28, 2013)

Show up at the SNF, and before we could get out, fire shows up behind us running hot. We were half wondering if they were there for our patient, but nope, couple more rooms down from ours, so we still get to take the vent patient to the ED for labs


----------



## MunchkinMedic (Aug 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I have no clue where that is so I'm gonna make a wild guess and say I'm not haha.



High desert/Victorville. I was there yesterday. SO good!


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks for pen, reaches in pocket and pulls out rectal thermometer. Says out loud "Great, now some a-hole has my pen."


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 28, 2013)

The Resuscitation app on my iPad just released an update with an EMS section. I was briefly excited until I saw how comically dumbed down it was for us barely literate stretcher monkeys. It's sad that the creators of this app think so lowly of paramedics. You mean the 55 YOM with left sided chest pain, dyspnea, HTN, high cholesterol, and family history of MI is *gasp* having an MI?! Say it ain't so! I was marked down on the final grade since I didn't choose any differential diagnoses after seeing the massive lateral wall MI on the 12 lead. Also, I failed to do a BGL check on the patient who wasn't altered and had no history of issues with his blood sugar. Shame on me.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 28, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> Less than 1000 posts to go until the big 500,000 mark



Everyone slow Down a little, gotta make it till 11/15 before we hit 500k...


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 28, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> Looks for pen, reaches in pocket and pulls out rectal thermometer. Says out loud "Great, now some a-hole has my pen."




Do you know the difference between a rectal thermometer and an oral thermometer?


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 28, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Do you know the difference between a rectal thermometer and an oral thermometer?




The taste....


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 28, 2013)

Posted in a grocery store parking lot and some little old lady with a bag full of groceries just walks up to me and asks "Do you have pills?" Really?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 29, 2013)

Why I like EM? It's the people. I was in the urgent care part of the ED today where we do follow ups for people being treated in the lobby as well as people with minor issues. One of the things we do is anything that needs a room for an exam (like pelvic exams) will be sent back for the exam and then returned to the lobby. 

Between the attending, resident, and myself we had 16 or 17 pelvic exams. The attending actually suggested that we should start greeting patients with "We're at your cervix." I speculated that it wouldn't work too well.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 29, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Posted in a grocery store parking lot and some little old lady with a bag full of groceries just walks up to me and asks "Do you have pills?" Really?


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 29, 2013)

JPINFV said:


>


----------



## Anjel (Aug 29, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> The Resuscitation app on my iPad just released an update with an EMS section. I was briefly excited until I saw how comically dumbed down it was for us barely literate stretcher monkeys. It's sad that the creators of this app think so lowly of paramedics. You mean the 55 YOM with left sided chest pain, dyspnea, HTN, high cholesterol, and family history of MI is *gasp* having an MI?! Say it ain't so! I was marked down on the final grade since I didn't choose any differential diagnoses after seeing the massive lateral wall MI on the 12 lead. Also, I failed to do a BGL check on the patient who wasn't altered and had no history of issues with his blood sugar. Shame on me.



I like the app. But that makes me sad. I must update it now though


----------



## Jambi (Aug 29, 2013)

I got asked for sutures while in the parking lot of an AM/PM once.  I also got asked if I had seen a woman's 8" natural finger nail that had fallen off while in a Target parking lot.

I had about 15 college-aged, drunken, and half-naked women climb all over my ambulance once and activate out dash cam.  I was only 19 so I was scared outta my mind.  Looking back...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I had about 15 college-aged, drunken, and half-naked women climb all over my ambulance once and activate out dash cam.  I was only 19 so I was scared outta my mind.  Looking back...



Where was this at?!


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I had about 15 college-aged, drunken, and half-naked women climb all over my ambulance once and activate out dash cam.  I was only 19 so I was scared outta my mind.  Looking back...



I think I'm doing EMS wrong.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 29, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I think I'm doing EMS wrong.



Amen. Jambi, share your wisdom... :lol:


----------



## Jambi (Aug 29, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Where was this at?!



San Diego Gaslamp district before my AMR days. The BLS IFT company I worked for like to post a unit in Gaslamp for proximity, and Thursday night never needed to be covered.  It was cool because the cops were cool and always told us to park in the red zones and enjoy the show.

Flying tops and women looking for regret was usually as exciting as it got, but one of our crews watched a dude get stabbed in the neck with a broken beer bottle 20 feet from the ambulance. The guy then ran toward the ambulance, sprayed blood all over the unit, then collapsed.  Out poor frightened BLS IFT 911-wannabe crew actually help their stuff together, activated 911, and applied direct pressure.  The fire department paramedics ended up using our unit to transport because the rural metro one was 5 minutes out.  It was the talk of our little group for months.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 29, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Amen. Jambi, share your wisdom... :lol:



I'll admit it was just dumb luck.  I was also too young and too "inexperienced" you really appreciate the event at the time.  Lets just say I was most certainly the prey that night.  In hindsight, and in my more wise ways, I would have gotten fired from that job that night lol.:rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I'll admit it was just dumb luck.  I was also too young and too "inexperienced" you really appreciate the event at the time.  Lets just say I was most certainly the prey that night.  In hindsight, and in my more wise ways, I would have gotten fired from that job that night lol.:rofl:



You should see what happens to our bike medics during stagecoach and coachella Fest :huh:


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh, the butt hurt will be great on this Facebook thread.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 29, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Oh, the butt hurt will be great on this Facebook thread.



And I'm just sitting here trying to fart and pick my nose at the same time  Definitely hoping for some butthurt... Lol


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 29, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> You should see what happens to our bike medics during stagecoach and coachella Fest :huh:


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 29, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> And I'm just sitting here trying to fart and pick my nose at the same time  Definitely hoping for some butthurt... Lol




Better than picking your butt and sneezing at the same time. However, if you want to try both, do the first option before the second.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 29, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> You should see what happens to our bike medics during stagecoach and coachella Fest :huh:



I've heard stories!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Oh, the butt hurt will be great on this Facebook thread.



Is it true that you couldn't pass the entrance exam and are just a bitter person :rofl:


----------



## Achilles (Aug 29, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Oh, the butt hurt will be great on this Facebook thread.



My comment was deleted. :lol:
http://youtu.be/qxv2C5fplX8


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I've heard stories!



It's rough on your body to work the events, normally on the second weekend we have a ton of EMTs and Medics getting breathing treatments all through the day. But the sights we see and stuff we get to do makes it completely worth it. 

The coachella cough normally lasts for 2-3 weeks after the event has ended.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 29, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> The coachella cough normally lasts for 2-3 weeks after the event has ended.




So you're not a big fan of coc..........cidioidomycosis?


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 29, 2013)

I wanted to go to bed, but now I'm curious what Plavix does in Ohio... :unsure:


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 29, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> I wanted to go to bed, but now I'm curious what Plavix does in Ohio... :unsure:



It probably blocks ADP receptors.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 29, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> It probably blocks ADP receptors.



That's what I thought, but apparently what it changes depending on where you are... :lol:

Annnd mine got deleted too... Lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> So you're not a big fan of coc..........cidioidomycosis?



Not really. I prefer to stay away from it. 

Also, now that you added me on Facebook does that mean I can post incorrect political statements? Haha


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 29, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> So you're not a big fan of coc..........cidioidomycosis?



Actually been a fairly large increase of cases here in CA. Especially in prisons.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 29, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It's rough on your body to work the events, normally on the second weekend we have a ton of EMTs and Medics getting breathing treatments all through the day. But the sights we see and stuff we get to do makes it completely worth it.
> 
> The coachella cough normally lasts for 2-3 weeks after the event has ended.



I heard there is a special herb that clears is all up...I wonder what the how much second hand smoke one would need to get to go positive on a test lol.  That's be a crappy way to lose a job.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 29, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Not really. I prefer to stay away from it.
> 
> Also, now that you added me on Facebook does that mean I can post incorrect political statements? Haha



Ha! I'm on JP's friend's list too. the hunt begins... h34r:


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 29, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I heard there is a special herb that clears is all up...I wonder what the how much second hand smoke one would need to get to go positive on a test lol.  That's be a crappy way to lose a job.



impossible


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 29, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> Actually been a fairly large increase of cases here in CA. Especially in prisons.



Yep, and the Federally appointed controller of the California Prison System has ordered that certain groups and races be moved out of the prisons hardest hit by cocci. 

http://www.scpr.org/blogs/politics/...prisons-won-t-rush-to-move-inmates-at-risk-f/


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 29, 2013)

There's an agency actively hiring for FT medics near me. PM me if you're interested in some information.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 29, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Ha! I'm on JP's friend's list too. the hunt begins... h34r:



Just match the avatars, I noticed one looked familiar.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 29, 2013)

Robb said:


> Toolbags need not apply.



Damn, I was thinking of applying, too :sad:


----------



## Achilles (Aug 29, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Damn, I was thinking of applying, too :sad:



Dbags can still apply! 

Kidding. :lol:


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 29, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Dbags can still apply!



Where do I sign?! :lol:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I heard there is a special herb that clears is all up...I wonder what the how much second hand smoke one would need to get to go positive on a test lol.  That's be a crappy way to lose a job.



I think I would have tested positive. I was in the tent for 2 chainz on 4/20 as he was playing and smoking at 4:20. All we saw was smoke and we weren't allowed to leave our area. 

If someone did test positive all they would have to do is tell them they worked coachella. The supervisors and managers all know what happens


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 29, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Just match the avatars, I noticed one looked familiar.



Pretty much what I do... or match mutual friends.

On that note, if you have your mutual friends blocked, send me a PM here or on FB or else I'm going to ignore the request. I don't accept random people.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 29, 2013)

Aww... the post calling me a cry baby nerd got deleted. I guess I won't be awaiting that guy's radio calls.


Never mind... there it is.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 29, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Aww... the post calling me a cry baby nerd got deleted. I guess I won't be awaiting that guy's radio calls.
> 
> 
> Never mind... there it is.



Those moderators are even more strict than ffemt h34r:  I thought most of these replies that have been deleted have been tastefully reserved...


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 29, 2013)

Just an FYI you have a ll outed yourself if anyone is concerned with anonymity


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 29, 2013)

Meh, my job doesn't fire anybody :lol:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Meh, my job doesn't fire anybody :lol:



Same with mine, unless you get a DUI haha


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 29, 2013)

been up for 4 hours not sleeping but working on my budget...  Dam you medic school for making things really hard! (not taking out any loans)


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 29, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> Just an FYI you have a ll outed yourself if anyone is concerned with anonymity




Out and proud... oh, wait... not like that... I mean my identity not my... well.. you know what I mean. 


It's also not the first time I've "outed" my true identity.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 29, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Out and proud... oh, wait... not like that... I mean my identity not my... well.. you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> It's also not the first time I've "outed" my true identity.



Obviously I'm out (in the internet identity sense :smile. Much easier not hiding in the shadows, and internet anonymity is an illusion anyway.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm bored. Someone entertain me! :lol:


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 29, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I'm bored. Someone entertain me! :lol:



you been to this site yet

http://whatshouldwecallmedschool.tumblr.com/

???


----------



## Jambi (Aug 29, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> you been to this site yet
> 
> http://whatshouldwecallmedschool.tumblr.com/
> 
> ???



I shall enjoy it!


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 29, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> you been to this site yet
> 
> http://whatshouldwecallmedschool.tumblr.com/
> 
> ???



I lol'd at the "taking an online test that's only worth a fraction of a percent of my final grade" post


----------



## MrJones (Aug 29, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I lol'd at the "taking an online test that's only worth a fraction of a percent of my final grade" post



Keep looking until you find the "doing my first rectal exam" gif. It's absolutely perfect. And hilarious.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 29, 2013)

MrJones said:


> Keep looking until you find the "doing my first rectal exam" gif. It's absolutely perfect. And hilarious.



What what in the butt...


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 29, 2013)

Just taught my first remote training session via Google Hangout....pretty freaking awesome.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 29, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Just taught my first remote training session via Google Hangout....pretty freaking awesome.



My kids are taking two classes this semester taught by google hangout. It's amazing.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 29, 2013)

Partner got sent on a long distance NICU team transport so now I'm at the shop partnerless. What to do what to do?


----------



## Jambi (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm having fun with that site.

This is how I've felt after a particularly long 24 or 36 hour shift:


----------



## Jambi (Aug 29, 2013)

Drinking from a cup, talking on a cell phone, and digging through your purse while walking is not conducive to an upright position.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Drinking from a cup, talking on a cell phone, and digging through your purse while walking is not conducive to an upright position.



Did you find what you needed in your purse?


----------



## Jambi (Aug 29, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Did you find what you needed in your purse?



I walked into that one, and it's a European Handbag!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I walked into that one, and it's a European Handbag!



A satchel? Haha


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 29, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I like the app. But that makes me sad. I must update it now though



Me too! Such a great app, overall.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 29, 2013)

Operating under the theory that beggars can't be choosers and I can always turn down one offer for a better one, I went to go apply at all the local 911 companies. The first one I get to (and only one I've gotten to yet lol) is a place I've been told don't email an app, hand it in in person. So I show up to their headquarters and on the front door is a sign saying "subpoenas only accepted between 8am and 5pm"  that and no one from HR/management was there at 3pm on a Thursday. Maybe I shouldn't have left the application w/ the emt who opened the door? Lol


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 29, 2013)

I would love to know what company that was


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 29, 2013)

I feel like a firefighter...just spent the last 2 hours getting paid to detail my truck. 

Score!


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 29, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> I would love to know what company that was



Lets just say that the company they own in the desert is (was?) under strike. 

Yeesh things just keep adding up there don't they?


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 29, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Operating under the theory that beggars can't be choosers and I can always turn down one offer for a better one, I went to go apply at all the local 911 companies. The first one I get to (and only one I've gotten to yet lol) is a place I've been told don't email an app, hand it in in person. So I show up to their headquarters and on the front door is a sign saying "subpoenas only accepted between 8am and 5pm"  that and no one from HR/management was there at 3pm on a Thursday. Maybe I shouldn't have left the application w/ the emt who opened the door? Lol



What is, Schaefer ambulance? Lol 







Robb said:


> I feel like a firefighter...just spent the last 2 hours getting paid to detail my truck.
> 
> Score!



Not bragging but just saying, all of our units(08+chevy mods) around 70 of them. Get washed, armor all, little detailing once or even twice a day. HAND WAXED and a full detail8 every 2 weeks.  Just saying lol


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 29, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> What is, Schaefer ambulance? Lol



I can neither confirm not deny that information at this time

(Maybe I should have gone with no comment I wonder while idly tapping my finger on my nose)






> Not bragging but just saying, all of our units(08+chevy mods) around 70 of them. Get washed, armor all, little detailing once or even twice a day. HAND WAXED and a full detail8 every 2 weeks.  Just saying lol



Nice. My girlfriend was laughing at me for "hating" on a GCTI ambulance that looked like the last time if got washed was the last time it rained lol


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 29, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I can neither confirm not deny that information at this time
> 
> (Maybe I should have gone with no comment I wonder while idly tapping my finger on my nose)
> 
> ...



As for this GcTI you never want to work for them. They were actually shut down a couple yrs ago, their ambulances look raggedy and luke spaceships because they use the "demers" style vans. And btw we went to La the other night in out 12 chevy box for a ift our unit was the only one that didn't have scuffs, had armor all, shinny chrome and bumper train horns  in the bay.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 29, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Not bragging but just saying, all of our units(08+chevy mods) around 70 of them. Get washed, armor all, little detailing once or even twice a day. HAND WAXED and a full detail8 every 2 weeks.  Just saying lol



I was talking about my personal truck  

We're the same way with our units here.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 29, 2013)

The striking stuff makes me think of this:

my starting pay as a medic is under that.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 29, 2013)

They can strike all they want. Every day they strike is one day free of our patients shoving Big Macs down their throats  I don't eat the crap anyway


----------



## EMDispatch (Aug 29, 2013)

Jambi said:


> The striking stuff makes me think of this:
> 
> my starting pay as a medic is under that.



I thought the same today, if local centers paid like that... I could maybe make some spending money.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 30, 2013)

It's always cool to see my former EMT students grow up to me paramedics.  It's even better when I'm told that how I taught assessments and the things I emphasized gave them an initial advantage of other less-prepared students.  :beerchug:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm going to strangle a kitten if I see one more person advocating "We ShOuLd Be PaId LiKe NuRsEs!!!!!!" on Facebook.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 30, 2013)

/sneaks away to post on FB


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 30, 2013)

Robb said:


> I'm going to strangle a kitten if I see one more person advocating "We ShOuLd Be PaId LiKe NuRsEs!!!!!!" on Facebook.



I know. Why should we get paid like nurses when we are doing stuff doctors do only at 70mph?!


----------



## Jambi (Aug 30, 2013)

Soliciting some opinions.  

For my recert class, I've decided to cut out some face-to-face hours (we're talking 8 saturdays and 2.5 semester credits) and replace then with 4 written assignments.  All 4 are relevant and designed to both reinforce assessment, treatment, and evaluation of changing status at the EMT basic level while also requiring some critical thinking and evaluation/synthesis (education buzzwords).  I think it will be a nice change from the same old lecture stuff, while also exposing students to some interesting content.  The requirements are moderate at initial responses requiring between 400 and 600 words depending on the assignment, and 2 200 word response/discussion with other students.

You all think that's a fair trade off for cutting 4-6 hours of face to face boring lecture time?  Especially considering these people are already providers?

Of course I've correlated these videos with content from the course, and I've provided guideline rubrics for the responses.

here are the videos I'm using

Bondi Beach

Chris Solomons

Empathy

Boston EMS radio traffic


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 30, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I know. Why should we get paid like nurses when we are doing stuff doctors do only at 70mph?!



Right?

Someone made the comparison between us and physicians. "We do similar things to doctors and nurses in the ER and should be paid equivalently" or some bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: like that. 

People wonder why EMS is the red headed stepchild of emergency response...all they have to do to find out why is go look at the EMS groups on Facebook.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 30, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> As for this GcTI you never want to work for them. They were actually shut down a couple yrs ago, their ambulances look raggedy and luke spaceships because they use the "demers" style vans. And btw we went to La the other night in out 12 chevy box for a ift our unit was the only one that didn't have scuffs, had armor all, shinny chrome and bumper train horns  in the bay.


Hey, I LIKE the Demers molded light cover look. 

I also like clean ambulances...


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 30, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> A satchel? Haha


Indiana Jones has one...


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 30, 2013)

Robb said:


> I'm going to strangle a kitten if I see one more person advocating "We ShOuLd Be PaId LiKe NuRsEs!!!!!!" on Facebook.



I am going to start a group "Nurses should get paid like fire medics"


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 30, 2013)

Sitting on the plane waiting to take off. ..... Only 3 more hours and I get to go home.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 30, 2013)

It annoys me to no end when staff ED intentionally wears their name tag backwards. When I show up, I want to know who you are and what your job is. I hate when I transfer a patient and then get that expectant look from a person at the bedside, I'll give a handover and then she says, "oh, I'm just a tech". Now I have to ask every time, "are you the RN taking report?" I also get the, "oh just tell me, I'll pass it on to the nurse."  Sorry. It doesn't work that way. 

I'm really happy that one of our primary hospitals has mandated standard colored scrubs for staff levels. RNs wear navy blue, techs in light blue, radiologists wear gray... 

On a personal level, I find it irritating too. If I'm a patient, I want to know the name and certification level of my caregiver. My wife was in the ED the other day and I had to continuously ask people coming into the room who they were and what they did. An Advanced Practice Nurse was a little upset when I asked who she was. I said, "it's my right to know who is providing care, isn't it?" She said, "my name is Jane and I'm a nurse. That's all you need to know."  Really? I made a call to the administrative nursing supervisor, who promptly came down to the ED, chewed "Jane's" *** and then came in and apologized.  

Ridiculous.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone have any good Polish jokes? 
Here's one 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/28/ania-lisewska_n_3831495.html


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 30, 2013)

Is very excited!  MCMO (Mason County Medic One) is hiring a part time emt!  I need to make sure I send in an application!  Would love to become a medic there someday!


----------



## exodus (Aug 30, 2013)

So my jeep started running hot last night, pulled over and I had NO radiator fluid.  Then after i filled it up, I noticed a small dripping while running. So I'm thinking either the water pump is about to go, or the gasket is shot.  At least neither is super expensive...


----------



## Jambi (Aug 30, 2013)

exodus said:


> So my jeep started running hot last night, pulled over and I had NO radiator fluid.  Then after i filled it up, I noticed a small dripping while running. So I'm thinking either the water pump is about to go, or the gasket is shot.  At least neither is super expensive...



No bueno is this weather!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 30, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Is very excited!  MCMO (Mason County Medic One) is hiring a part time emt!  I need to make sure I send in an application!  Would love to become a medic there someday!



The ONLY way to work there as a medic is to be "homegrown", that is have a year or more of MASON COUNTY experience prior to medic school, or come in as an experienced medic. They don't hire new medics from outside the county. MCMO pays lousy (they're a branch of Olympic Ambulance) but the experience is decent. Lots of Mason County Fire Medics started at MCMO. I did several shifts there when I was at Olympic. Lots of fun.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 30, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> It annoys me to no end when staff ED intentionally wears their name tag backwards. When I show up, I want to know who you are and what your job is. I hate when I transfer a patient and then get that expectant look from a person at the bedside, I'll give a handover and then she says, "oh, I'm just a tech". Now I have to ask every time, "are you the RN taking report?" I also get the, "oh just tell me, I'll pass it on to the nurse."  Sorry. It doesn't work that way.
> 
> I'm really happy that one of our primary hospitals has mandated standard colored scrubs for staff levels. RNs wear navy blue, techs in light blue, radiologists wear gray...
> 
> ...


There's a bit of an urban legend (it's probably happened but I would imagine rarely) that letting people know your name as ED staff is setting yourself up to get murdered, raped, assaulted, robbed, stalked, ect. Why they think the violent felons in question won't simply wait for them to leave the hospital and follow them home remains a mystery.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 30, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> The ONLY way to work there as a medic is to be "homegrown", that is have a year or more of MASON COUNTY experience prior to medic school, or come in as an experienced medic. They don't hire new medics from outside the county.



That is why I am trying to get in as an emt first.  Sucks about the pay.  But I guess what can you expect from a private company.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 30, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> There's a bit of an urban legend (it's probably happened but I would imagine rarely) that letting people know your name as ED staff is setting yourself up to get murdered, raped, assaulted, robbed, stalked, ect. Why they think the violent felons in question won't simply wait for them to leave the hospital and follow them home remains a mystery.



Oh, I've seen much of the same paranoia around EMS. My old place only put our first names on our badges due to this fear. Here, our jumpsuits all have our full first and last names embroidered on the front. I figure I walk up to patients and introduce myself anyway, so it doesn't bother me in the slightest. I don't think I do enough to make most people fly off into a murderous rage.


----------



## EMDispatch (Aug 30, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> There's a bit of an urban legend (it's probably happened but I would imagine rarely) that letting people know your name as ED staff is setting yourself up to get murdered, raped, assaulted, robbed, stalked, ect. Why they think the violent felons in question won't simply wait for them to leave the hospital and follow them home remains a mystery.



We are strongly encouraged to only use names in our comm center. There have been issues with stalkers in the past, and we deal with some very unhappy people on LE side of the room. We also work beside a jail and our sheriff office. People tend to not distinguish between us and the deputies or COs when they have a grudge. I've even been followed from work on one occasion, luckily I caught on before I got home. 

I'll give my last name sometimes, but that's usually it unless it's an extreme circumstance where I need to develop a relationship real quick.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 30, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Anyone have any good Polish jokes?
> Here's one
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/28/ania-lisewska_n_3831495.html




I'll go. Why are Poles the most important people in the world? Well, have you ever heard about any state going to the English, or going to the Germans, or going to the French? No? Well, how often do you hear about a country going to the polls?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 30, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> There's a bit of an urban legend (it's probably happened but I would imagine rarely) that letting people know your name as ED staff is setting yourself up to get murdered, raped, assaulted, robbed, stalked, ect. Why they think the violent felons in question won't simply wait for them to leave the hospital and follow them home remains a mystery.




At my hospital, the badges for emergency department staff is either first initial, last name for physicians or first name, last initial for everyone else.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, you have to snap three children's arms and then curbstomp an elderly patient on a major holiday to do that.

That or sound like an uneducated jackass and blow off the family citing "HIPPA" when they ask what's wrong with Mom and where you're going.,.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 30, 2013)

Last night/this morning, I applied to 8 different 911 positions at all 6 911 ambulance companies in LA Co, plus Hall up in Kern. 

I figure the chances of me going to AmeriCare are slim to none lol but I'd rather get an interview and ask them the billion or so questions I'd want to know if it'd be worth it to switch or not. 

I also figure that if/when I get a job offer from Hall I'll take that over any other offers I get, but I still applied to the others just in case I don't get into Hall lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 30, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> It annoys me to no end when staff ED intentionally wears their name tag backwards. When I show up, I want to know who you are and what your job is. I hate when I transfer a patient and then get that expectant look from a person at the bedside, I'll give a handover and then she says, "oh, I'm just a tech". Now I have to ask every time, "are you the RN taking report?" I also get the, "oh just tell me, I'll pass it on to the nurse."  Sorry. It doesn't work that way.
> 
> I'm really happy that one of our primary hospitals has mandated standard colored scrubs for staff levels. RNs wear navy blue, techs in light blue, radiologists wear gray...
> 
> ...



I'd have lost it. Lets be professional here....especially from an APN. After that I'm not gonna lie I'd probably refuse to be cared for or have my family cared for by "Nurse Jane".


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll also like to add to the discussions regarding badges that I never intentionally flip my badge around. However, it's on a retractable cord so it flips around on it's own and I don't normally check to see if it's flipped. 

I also don't introduce myself with my last name ("Hello, I'm Joe, the medical student in the ED today, how can we help you), but if someone asks I'll give it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 30, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I'll also like to add to the discussions regarding badges that I never intentionally flip my badge around. However, it's on a retractable cord so it flips around on it's own and I don't normally check to see if it's flipped.
> 
> I also don't introduce myself with my last name ("Hello, I'm Joe, the medical student in the ED today, how can we help you), but if someone asks I'll give it.



Sure. But many here clip them on backwards and obscure their name. Now I almost always ask if I do t recognize the person, "hi there, what's your name and and what do you do?"


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 30, 2013)

I just maxed out a Nitro drip @ 200mcg/min...That was fun


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 31, 2013)

Chase said:


> I just maxed out a Nitro drip @ 200mcg/min...That was fun



Ever listen to Weingarts podcast on SCAPE, that's some big numbers he is talking about with Tridil!


----------



## Anjel (Aug 31, 2013)

I've been such a negative Nancy lately. I need to cheer up! Blaahhh!


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm growing increasingly convinced being a decent human being is the fast track to ending up single and lonely if you're s guy.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 31, 2013)

My son made the varsity football team. He's more excited than me the first time I intubated someone.

Random question, and knowing full well that their use during typical paramedic care would be rare, but are IV pumps robust enough for daily life in an ambulance?


----------



## Jambi (Aug 31, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Soliciting some opinions.
> 
> For my recert class, I've decided to cut out some face-to-face hours (we're talking 8 saturdays and 2.5 semester credits) and replace then with 4 written assignments.  All 4 are relevant and designed to both reinforce assessment, treatment, and evaluation of changing status at the EMT basic level while also requiring some critical thinking and evaluation/synthesis (education buzzwords).  I think it will be a nice change from the same old lecture stuff, while also exposing students to some interesting content.  The requirements are moderate at initial responses requiring between 400 and 600 words depending on the assignment, and 2 200 word response/discussion with other students.
> 
> ...



So no opinions or wrong thread? I tossed it in here because I kinda wanted the input of those that hang out in here because I respect you all. Should I toss this question in the education forum?


----------



## Aprz (Aug 31, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Random question, and knowing full well that their use during typical paramedic care would be rare, but are IV pumps robust enough for daily life in an ambulance?


What do you mean? It's used multiple times a day for CCT transfers in ambulances and in helicopters already. I don't imagine it would be rarely used, but used unnecessarily with normal saline.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2013)

Aprz said:


> What do you mean? It's used multiple times a day for CCT transfers in ambulances and in helicopters already. I don't imagine it would be rarely used, but used unnecessarily with normal saline.



In our area the only times IV Pumps are used are during CCT transports (staffed with a nurse and not medics). They aren't used at all by medics in our area.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 31, 2013)

Chase said:


> I just maxed out a Nitro drip @ 200mcg/min...That was fun



Holy pulmonary edema batman?


----------



## Tigger (Aug 31, 2013)

Jambi said:


> My son made the varsity football team. He's more excited than me the first time I intubated someone.
> 
> Random question, and knowing full well that their use during typical paramedic care would be rare, but are IV pumps robust enough for daily life in an ambulance?



All of our ambulances carry a three channel Alaris Minimed. Hardly ever leaves the ambulance in the first place and for most of our CCT type transports we use the hospital's pumps. We use it mostly for starting nitro drips for MI patients (orders required but still done in the truck), and occasionally for dopamine and lidocaine drips.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 31, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> In our area the only times IV Pumps are used are during CCT transports (staffed with a nurse and not medics). They aren't used at all by medics in our area.



This is why I was asking, because your area is essentially my area too, and it's really unheard of. Also of note is the fact that we really don't have any med that needs to be calculated over time  like Dopamine used to be anymore unless you want to include MagSulf over ten minutes. Thus I have little exposure to them outside of my hospital time and the RNs telling me that I'm learning to use them so I can be more useful (yeah, yeah, I know).

With the more I read and listen too (EM crit, etc) in-the-head-calcs for drips are really becoming a no-no, and having an IV pump where I can just punch in the infusion rate seems like a good idea.  I'm not saying that we shouldn't know how to do the math. we should, especially as a check-and-balance, but to rely on it, and an ultimately limited accuracy drops/seconds best estimation seems silly. especially in the light of the march of technology and decreased costs for the devices.  

But are such devices rugged enough to be exposed to such a rough environment, and then function within parameters when needed?

Now this all may be crazy talk induced by a Spaten bolus, so fire away if I need a smack down.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2013)

Jambi said:


> This is why I was asking, because your area is essentially my area too, and it's really unheard of. Also of note is the fact that we really don't have any med that needs to be calculated over time  like Dopamine used to be anymore unless you want to include MagSulf over ten minutes. Thus I have little exposure to them outside of my hospital time and the RNs telling me that I'm learning to use them so I can be more useful (yeah, yeah, I know).
> 
> With the more I read and listen too (EM crit, etc) in-the-head-calcs for drips are really becoming a no-no, and having an IV pump where I can just punch in the infusion rate seems like a good idea.  I'm not saying that we shouldn't know how to do the math. we should, especially as a check-and-balance, but to rely on it, and an ultimately limited accuracy drops/seconds best estimation seems silly. especially in the light of the march of technology and decreased costs for the devices.
> 
> ...



I don't know what brand we use for our CCT transports but all I know is they break rather easily. I would not want to use those in a 911 setting.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 31, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I don't know what brand we use for our CCT transports but all I know is they break rather easily. I would not want to use those in a 911 setting.



So that was the answer I'm fairly certain I was wanting... I'll let you all know in the morning lol...I guess it's hard to break a 60 dropper and math!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2013)

Jambi said:


> So that was the answer I'm fairly certain I was wanting... I'll let you all know in the morning lol...I guess it's hard to break a 60 dropper and math!



Sounds like a challenge h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 31, 2013)

Jambi, I don't see my reason why a pump couldn't survive the EMS setting. It's a piece of equipment that stays in the truck. You're not setting up a nitro drip in a patient's home...there's no reason you can't use SL nitro until you get to your rig. Antiarrhythmics are the only exception that I could think of but there's no reason you can't do it on gravity then move to the pump when you're in the truck. Same goes for pressors. It's not ideal but not much we do in EMS is...

Only our CCT medics have pumps but HEMS all over the world have been using them for years without problems and they're in a much rougher environment when you consider vibration and what not. 

I'm not really understanding why you're asking if o don't do drips over time...why would you need a pump?


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 31, 2013)

The three channel mini med pumps are hard to kill. I've tried lol


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 31, 2013)

Robb said:


> Holy pulmonary edema batman?



100% occluded Proximal LAD awaiting emergent CABG after a failed PCI.


----------



## exodus (Aug 31, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> The three channel mini med pumps are hard to kill. I've tried lol



That's what we have, and what I had at my last job. They're good little pump for thin medications, but they love to error out, especially with propofol.  We would always get fluid side occlusions.  So make sure you got a 10cc syringe primed on one of the ports of the tubing to push a quick bolus if it errors and the patient starts coming to while you're fixing it.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 31, 2013)

exodus said:


> That's what we have, and what I had at my last job. They're good little pump for thin medications, but they love to error out, especially with propofol.  We would always get fluid side occlusions.  So make sure you got a 10cc syringe primed on one of the ports of the tubing to push a quick bolus if it errors and the patient starts coming to while you're fixing it.



Fluid side occlusions are just a "notification" on the MedSystem. If you set it up to clear the notification it shouldn't happen again. Another trick is filling the drip chamber to the top.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 31, 2013)

Robb said:


> Jambi, I don't see my reason why a pump couldn't survive the EMS setting. It's a piece of equipment that stays in the truck. You're not setting up a nitro drip in a patient's home...there's no reason you can't use SL nitro until you get to your rig. Antiarrhythmics are the only exception that I could think of but there's no reason you can't do it on gravity then move to the pump when you're in the truck. Same goes for pressors. It's not ideal but not much we do in EMS is...
> 
> Only our CCT medics have pumps but HEMS all over the world have been using them for years without problems and they're in a much rougher environment when you consider vibration and what not.
> 
> I'm not really understanding why you're asking if o don't do drips over time...why would you need a pump?



There was no specific reason why I was asking. I don't really see much of reason to have a pump on an ambulance either (at least in my area), but my twisted thought process was mulling over the ruggedness of the equipment.  I don't see a reason to make it routine use on a typical ambulance. Consider it a thought process when I had nothing better to do at work lol. :lol:


----------



## exodus (Aug 31, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Fluid side occlusions are just a "notification" on the MedSystem. If you set it up to clear the notification it shouldn't happen again. Another trick is filling the drip chamber to the top.





Hmm, wish I would have known that at my old job, we transported propofol drips at least once every 2 days.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2013)

exodus said:


> Hmm, wish I would have known that at my old job, we transported *protocol* drips at least once every 2 days.



Is that a brand name


----------



## exodus (Aug 31, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Is that a brand name



Why yes, yes it is!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2013)

exodus said:


> Why yes, yes it is!



I really want someone to start selling it under the name "Jackson Juice" :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 31, 2013)

Jambi said:


> There was no specific reason why I was asking. I don't really see much of reason to have a pump on an ambulance either (at least in my area), but my twisted thought process was mulling over the ruggedness of the equipment.  I don't see a reason to make it routine use on a typical ambulance. Consider it a thought process when I had nothing better to do at work lol. :lol:



Ahh gotcha 

We use the mini med 3 channel as well and they seem to stand up pretty well to our CCPs beating on them repeatedly.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 31, 2013)

What is this well-oiled and efficient witchcraft?  Yay for the Germans!

http://www.wimp.com/reactsiren/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2013)

Jambi said:


> What is this well-oiled and efficient witchcraft?  Yay for the Germans!
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/reactsiren/



I've had that happen once so far on our Main Street in downtown. It was pretty cool. Amazing what changing siren tones, using the air horn, and the rumbler will do


----------



## Tigger (Aug 31, 2013)

Robb said:


> Ahh gotcha
> 
> We use the mini med 3 channel as well and they seem to stand up pretty well to our CCPs beating on them repeatedly.



As do ours, no one takes them out of the rig and they stay mounted to a pole in the action area.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 31, 2013)

The Borg's reach has now spread to rural Sussex County Delaware. This O2 regulator was found on a BLS FD ambulance where AMR doesn't even operate. I haven't seen a single AMR rig in DE or the Eastern Shore of MD since I've been here, yet the signs of their presence persist.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> The Borg's reach has now spread to rural Sussex County Delaware. This O2 regulator was found on a BLS FD ambulance where AMR doesn't even operate. I haven't seen a single AMR rig in DE or the Eastern Shore of MD since I've been here, yet the signs of their presence persist.



They have a way of getting around


----------



## EMDispatch (Aug 31, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> The Borg's reach has now spread to rural Sussex County Delaware. This O2 regulator was found on a BLS FD ambulance where AMR doesn't even operate. I haven't seen a single AMR rig in DE or the Eastern Shore of MD since I've been here, yet the signs of their presence persist.



Definitely not from the MD portion, or VA either. There are only really 4 or 5 privates running for the area, and non are AMR.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 31, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> The Borg's reach has now spread to rural Sussex County Delaware. This O2 regulator was found on a BLS FD ambulance where AMR doesn't even operate. I haven't seen a single AMR rig in DE or the Eastern Shore of MD since I've been here, yet the signs of their presence persist.



The Borg is Acadian. We are the evil empire lol


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 31, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> The Borg is Acadian. We are the evil empire lol



Eh. Same difference  I'd feel a little guilty calling you the "Evil Empire" from the outside. The Borg seemed somewhat kinder.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 31, 2013)

Tigger said:


> ...they stay mounted to a pole in the action area.



Really. 

"The Action Area". Good name for a Gentleman’s Club.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 31, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Really.
> 
> "The Action Area". Good name for a Gentleman’s Club.



The pole in the action area has received a lot of well, "action" in the past, and certainly wasn't just from the minimed. 

Large male partner sure has the moves...


----------



## Jambi (Aug 31, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> The Borg's reach has now spread to rural Sussex County Delaware. This O2 regulator was found on a BLS FD ambulance where AMR doesn't even operate. I haven't seen a single AMR rig in DE or the Eastern Shore of MD since I've been here, yet the signs of their presence persist.



My best guess is that it's a remnant of the AMR strike teams sent in the aftermath of "superstorm" Sandy.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2013)

Jambi said:


> My best guess is that it's a remnant of the AMR strike teams sent in the aftermath of "superstorm" Sandy.



Highly doubtful. We didn't have extra equipment like that so crews knew not to give that stuff away. Heck for the first ~96 hours most of the ambulances didn't have any O2 at all.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 31, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I really want someone to start selling it under the name "Jackson Juice" :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2013)

JPINFV said:


>



Ok, where did you find that? Haha


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 31, 2013)

Jambi said:


> What is this well-oiled and efficient witchcraft?  Yay for the Germans!
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/reactsiren/




It's amazing that the ambulance was passing so many cars on the right and none of them just jumped out in front of the ambulance. Now if this was the US, the ambulance would have pulled right up to the bumped of the first car pulled to the left and laid on the airhorn. After all, we must make them respect our authority!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 31, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Ok, where did you find that? Haha




First Aid for the USMLE Step 1.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 31, 2013)

My partner is reading me Harry potter fan fiction. I have never laughed so hard and been so disgusted in my entire life.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 31, 2013)

Anjel said:


> My partner is reading me Harry potter fan fiction. I have never laughed so hard and been so disgusted in my entire life.



I put on my robe and wizard hat. [NSFW text]


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2013)

Anjel said:


> My partner is reading me Harry potter fan fiction. I have never laughed so hard and been so disgusted in my entire life.



Not to sound like a geek but I have read a couple and some of them are amazing


----------



## Anjel (Aug 31, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Not to sound like a geek but I have read a couple and some of them are amazing



The one he read was Ron having an affair with hedwig lmao


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2013)

Anjel said:


> The one he read was Ron having an affair with hedwig lmao



Haven't read that one :blink:


----------



## Anjel (Aug 31, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Haven't read that one :blink:



That's probably for the best.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 31, 2013)

Anjel said:


> The one he read was Ron having an affair with hedwig lmao



I'm sure it was a real...

















































hoot.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 1, 2013)

Today's shift has consisted of two cancels and eight or nine episodes of 24. 

Something about that ratio is off.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 1, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Today's shift has consisted of two cancels and eight or nine episodes of 24.
> 
> Something about that ratio is off.


  Do *not *look that gift horse in the mouth!


----------



## Jambi (Sep 1, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> Do *not *look that gift horse in the mouth!



Lol, indeed. My super awesome spectacular shifts have been known to end with horrific calls at the end of the shift.

Slept all day, watched TV, and played video games? Well have a pediatric full arrest, or a status epilepticus kid that when her szr finally breaks starts decorticate posturing and never recovery her previous level of brain function, or that domestic dispute that ends with the husband taking a shotgun to his head in the backyard while wife tries in vain to wrestle it away from him...and the volunteer FF (just this one, not all of them from that fire station) starts taking a BP while my partner is trying to intubate, and others are doing compressions.

Yikes! I'm going to stop that now.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 1, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Lol, indeed. My super awesome spectacular shifts have been known to end with horrific calls at the end of the shift.
> 
> Slept all day, watched TV, and played video games? Well have a pediatric full arrest, or a status epilepticus kid that when her szr finally breaks starts decorticate posturing and never recovery her previous level of brain function, or that domestic dispute that ends with the husband taking a shotgun to his head in the backyard while wife tries in vain to wrestle it away from him...and the volunteer FF (just this one, not all of them from that fire station) starts taking a BP while my partner is trying to intubate, and others are doing compressions.
> 
> Yikes! I'm going to stop that now.



During my FTO time we did a call in on a full arrest. The MICN asked us for pulse, BP, and Resp rate.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 1, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> During my FTO time we did a call in on a full arrest. The MICN asked us for pulse, BP, and Resp rate.



LOL...not my call, but I know a medic that was working a full arrest in the middle of a church service with just his EMT partner because fire was tied up on an actual fire, and dispatch kept asking for patient status to relay to fire while he was in the middle of trying to do a million different things. Finally the medic lost his cool and told dispatch that the patient was dead and that he was busy trying to fix it.  :rofl:

In the medic's words it was worth it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 1, 2013)

Jambi said:


> LOL...not my call, but I know a medic that was working a full arrest in the middle of a church service with just his EMT partner because fire was tied up on an actual fire, and dispatch kept asking for patient status to relay to fire while he was in the middle of trying to do a million different things. Finally the medic lost his cool and told dispatch that the patient was dead and that he was busy trying to fix it.  :rofl:
> 
> In the medic's words it was worth it.



The last call in a church I had, fire and us walk in at the same time and see people joining hands and praying very loudly for the lady with CP in the middle. It was soo awkward doing an assessment and treatments surrounded by everyone.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 1, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> The last call in a church I had, fire and us walk in at the same time and see people joining hands and praying very loudly for the lady with CP in the middle. It was soo awkward doing an assessment and treatments surrounded by everyone.



I walked into a home bible study once with something similar, but there were only about 10 people doing the prayer and holding hands thing. More power to them, but they were loud. I asked them if God could hear their prayers if silent.  Of course the answer was yes, so I told them their volume was interfering with my ability to carry out the Lords plan.  They happily obliged and were quiet after that. I thanks them and assured them that Jesus had a reserved seat in the back of the ambulance next to the patient. 

I don't mind religion or it's practices until it interferes with my ability to do my job.  It's all about creative solutions.  Now working on Muslim women when no women providers are available is interesting, especially when the cultural role of the male/husband is to make all important decisions which obviously clashes with our medico legal practices.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 1, 2013)

Why does PD insist on requesting an ambulance even if the patient doesn't want it and no crime has been committed? If they're awake and refusing medical don't make me drive code 3 for half an hour plus the 20 minutes we were already away from the garage, after my shift ended, then cancel me when we get within a mile of the scene using "they're going POV" as your excuse. We were cancelled originally for that before we even got going then you re-request us. Especially when I'm already down 3 charts.

I have a very strong dislike for rural LE officers right now.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 1, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Lol, indeed. My super awesome spectacular shifts have been known to end with horrific calls at the end of the shift.
> 
> .


This one ended with eight hours of uninterrupted sleep. I feel bad for today's crew.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 1, 2013)

HaHa...I love this. Especially because I know some folks that are big into CAM:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 1, 2013)

Jambi said:


> HaHa...I love this. Especially because I know some folks that are big into CAM:



But still not a government employee :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 1, 2013)

Jambi said:


> HaHa...I love this. Especially because I know some folks that are big into CAM:




So... do they drive a camulance?


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 1, 2013)

I would consider this an abnormal chest x ray...


----------



## Fire51 (Sep 1, 2013)

I saw a article the other day that was proving if there is more then two paramedics on scene that patient care actually decreases. They used southern California as an example where sometimes there is up to 5 medics on scene at the same time and that it needs to be changed. I can see how it would cause problems. it was a pretty good article and now I can't find it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 1, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> I saw a article the other day that was proving if there is more then two paramedics on scene that patient care actually decreases. They used southern California as an example where sometimes there is up to 5 medics on scene at the same time and that it needs to be changed. I can see how it would cause problems. it was a pretty good article and now I can't find it.



If all the medics on scene try to act like medics then yes. Generally what happens is all other medics will act as EMTs on scene.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 1, 2013)

Getting paid to eat ribs and watch Bad Company live...be jealous


----------



## Fire51 (Sep 1, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> If all the medics on scene try to act like medics then yes. Generally what happens is all other medics will act as EMTs on scene.



Well that's a good thing, but I am sure you have seen some type of conflict with the other medics on scene. I know ever one works well together because all they want is to provide great patient care but there's always times when people disagree with each other.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 1, 2013)

I personally disagree, I think that 2-3 paramedics on-scene allows us to divide and conquer a complex patient with our full attentions on each individual station we need. Unfortunately, I don't think that our EMT-Basics share the same utility in most cases- they are great go-fers and assistants, but an AEMT is what I think is the minimum to be really 'useful' in terms of education.


----------



## Fire51 (Sep 1, 2013)

RocketMedic said:


> I personally disagree, I think that 2-3 paramedics on-scene allows us to divide and conquer a complex patient with our full attentions on each individual station we need. Unfortunately, I don't think that our EMT-Basics share the same utility in most cases- they are great go-fers and assistants, but an AEMT is what I think is the minimum to be really 'useful' in terms of education.



I have been on scene with there being more than 2 medics and it has worked great,most like working duel medic more anyways. but it's a small town so they all have great respect for each other. If its the same in big cities then I really see no problem with it. I do agree AEMT is better then basics working with a medic partner not trying to down them at all, I was one for a while.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> Getting paid to eat ribs and watch Bad Company live...be jealous



Just wait until fall, winter, and spring and I will have payback haha.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 1, 2013)

I think having multiple paramedics on scene is only a good idea if they have the same plan. Problems occur when they come up with two different treatment plan, and disagree with each other.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hard water deposits are a pain in the *** to get out. Spent about 3 hours today between a clay bar and scratch remover/buffing wheel trying to get them all out followed by hand waxing to protect. I think I'm a little more than half way done.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 2, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Just wait until fall, winter, and spring and I will have payback haha.



I've decided that I don't think I'm going to pick up OT in the field anymore, only events. Today was rad and a dollar stacking day with 12 hours of time and a half to write a few paper charts that take like 10 minutes tops compared to our regular ePCRs at 20-40 minutes.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 2, 2013)

I learned that if you leave lettuce out long enough it turns to liquid!


----------



## Anjel (Sep 2, 2013)

Had a mini meltdown today. We have been so busy. 

We had a 17 yom GSW to the chest. Bullet bounced around landed in his lung. He had a hemothorax and ended up with a chest tube in the ER.

As soon as that call was done we took a transfer from the trauma room next to our GSW.

Guy wrecked his motorcycle. He had:

Tib/fib fx
Multiple pelvic fractures and his pubic symphysis was pulled apart 3cm. 
L3,L4,L5 fx
A concussion- kept repeating things. Very confused
Pneumothorax with a chest tube.

Transported him and all his baggage. The chest tube box thing was a pain in the *** with the stretcher. 

Half way through transport he decided to stop breathing for a few seconds. 

Then we were dispatched to a CPR right after that but ended up cancelled.

I feel like I was thrown into the Atlantic Ocean with cement around my feet and told to swim.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 2, 2013)

Anjel, sounds like a crappy shift. Having a mini melt-down after a shift like that is absolutely normal and healthy. It's when you stop having them it's time to go see the head shrinker. PM box is always open if you need it.


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 2, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Hard water deposits are a pain in the *** to get out. Spent about 3 hours today between a clay bar and scratch remover/buffing wheel trying to get them all out followed by hand waxing to protect. I think I'm a little more than half way done.



Have you tried something like CLR (http://www.jelmar.com/CLRbasic.htm), or just a diluted solution of hydrogen chloride? That's how we deal with it here and it works quite effectively.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 2, 2013)

IslandTime said:


> Have you tried something like CLR (http://www.jelmar.com/CLRbasic.htm), or just a diluted solution of hydrogen chloride? That's how we deal with it here and it works quite effectively.



I've used CLR before on different objects. I just don't feel comfortable using that on auto paint. 

For the windows a very very mild solution of water and vinegar worked amazing.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 2, 2013)

Will someone please tell me why RUQ pain is a sign of preeclampsia?  I have seen it in seval books but no reasoning. I'm curious now.


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 2, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Will someone please tell me why RUQ pain is a sign of preeclampsia?  I have seen it in seval books but no reasoning. I'm curious now.



Well, don't hate me if I'm wrong (after all, I'm only a basic  ) but I know HELLP is considered preeclampsia variant or a different name for it, I don't remember which. I do remember the EL is elevated liver enzymes, so possibly liver distension or the sort?


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 2, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Will someone please tell me why RUQ pain is a sign of preeclampsia?  I have seen it in seval books but no reasoning. I'm curious now.





9D4 said:


> Well, don't hate me if I'm wrong (after all, I'm only a basic  ) but I know HELLP is considered preeclampsia variant or a different name for it, I don't remember which. I do remember the EL is elevated liver enzymes, so possibly liver distension or the sort?



The ruq pain or right shoulder pain is liver pain caused by HELLP syndrome.

H (hemolysis),
EL (elevated liver enzymes) and 
LP (low platelet count).


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 2, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> The ruq pain or right shoulder pain is liver pain caused by HELLP syndrome.
> 
> H (hemolysis),
> EL (elevated liver enzymes) and
> LP (low platelet count).



Thanks guys. I'm an idiot and didn't put HELLP together with Preeclampsia


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh Flash Pulmonary Edema you are a sneaky sneaky :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hmm. AMR just picked up my local ambo service. So now Az is composed only of Rural/ Metro (which owns Southwest and PMT) and Lifeline, now AMR, in the northern area. 
http://www.dcourier.com/main.asp?SectionID=1&SubsectionID=1&ArticleID=121738
I know people have talked about them on here, but I've never paid much attention, is this good or bad? lmao


----------



## Anjel (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh lord


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 2, 2013)

A lot of those don't even make sense :blink:


----------



## Anjel (Sep 2, 2013)

Excommunicating mangled toes? Lmao I didn't even read that


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 2, 2013)

Where on earth did you find that? :wacko:


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks like a, oh for lack of a better word, "hooah" poster on a self congratulatory EMT Facebook page lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 2, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Looks like a, oh for lack of a better word, "hooah" poster on a self congratulatory EMT Facebook page lol



It's on your Facebook page now huh?


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 2, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It's on your Facebook page now huh?



Lmao no, I can be bad but I'm not quite that bad XD


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 2, 2013)

What the heck did I just read?


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 2, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> What the heck did I just read?


More importantly, does your brain still hurt from reading that?


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 2, 2013)

It looks like V turned into a whacker :unsure:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 2, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> More importantly, does your brain still hurt from reading that?



No it doesn't hurt much now that my brain is mush.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 2, 2013)

I just don't understand people that post that all over. My friend posted it from the "All bleeding stops eventually" page. 

I told her that I Wouldn't be able to talk to her anymore lol


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 2, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I just don't understand people that post that all over. My friend posted it from the "All bleeding stops eventually" page.
> 
> I told her that I Wouldn't be able to talk to her anymore lol



My new favorite page....


----------



## Achilles (Sep 2, 2013)

Chase said:


> My new favorite page....



Now a certain Facebook page is going to get this on a shirt and advertise with very single post.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 2, 2013)

My partner has been in there a really long time. He says they have good food and not to let the bars deter you lol


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 2, 2013)

Second grandkid born since joining EMTLIFE this evening about 40 min ago.  Neither parent is medically inclined, but his 3 y/o sister wants to be a firefighter.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 2, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> Second grandkid born since joining EMTLIFE this evening about 40 min ago.  Neither parent is medically inclined, but his 3 y/o sister wants to be a firefighter.



Congratulations!


----------



## Achilles (Sep 2, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> Second grandkid born since joining EMTLIFE this evening about 40 min ago.  Neither parent is medically inclined, but his 3 y/o sister wants to be a firefighter.



It says you joined in 2008.

Congrats


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 3, 2013)

My stethoscope is dying


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 3, 2013)

150 joules stat!




or dollars...


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 3, 2013)

Juat ordered a cardiology three. Cant be without a scope. My partner doesnt use hers. If it comes out of her bag itll get lost.


----------



## Wheel (Sep 3, 2013)

First shift on nights at the new job. I'm having to peel my eyes open. I'm glad to be back on the road again though, doing 12 hour shifts.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 3, 2013)

Damn. The LUCAS gets ROSC on everything.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 3, 2013)

I start to feel uncomfortable when this isn't the top thread.  h34r:


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 3, 2013)

As do I...
That being said, I hate people off of Craigslist. Does it really seem like a good idea to call me at 4 AM to ask if I'll trade a camper for my Jeep? Especially when I made a point to bold the bottom line that says "No trades"... Apparently to someone it did... -_-


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 3, 2013)

9D4 said:


> As do I...
> That being said, I hate people off of Craigslist. Does it really seem like a good idea to call me at 4 AM to ask if I'll trade a camper for my Jeep? Especially when I made a point to bold the bottom line that says "No trades"... Apparently to someone it did... -_-



Don't list your phone number. Give your email or make a new email up.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 3, 2013)

So we get dispatched today for renal round up. Dispatch tells up pick up time is 1315 so we get on scene only to find out that the pt still has 49 minutes left. Some times I wonder if our dispatchers have a brain...


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 3, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> So we get dispatched today for renal round up. Dispatch tells up pick up time is 1315 so we get on scene only to find out that the pt still has 49 minutes left. Some times I wonder if our dispatchers have a brain...



Sounds about par for the course lol


----------



## exodus (Sep 3, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> So we get dispatched today for renal round up. Dispatch tells up pick up time is 1315 so we get on scene only to find out that the pt still has 49 minutes left. Some times I wonder if our dispatchers have a brain...



And? I don't see how that's their fault. Those calls are scheduled weeks and potentially months in advance and their end time DIRECTLY relates to their start time. If the company was late in bringing her there, then the facility should have contacted dispatch and pushed back the pickup time.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 3, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Sounds about par for the course lol



Can't really complain.  Get to hang out in the dialysis center with amazing a/c and tv. Plus it just started pouring rain in Palm Springs.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 3, 2013)

exodus said:


> And? I don't see how that's their fault. Those calls are scheduled weeks and potentially months in advance and their end time DIRECTLY relates to their start time. If the company was late in bringing her there, then the facility should have contacted dispatch and pushed back the pickup time.



I do see your point but this pt was just upgraded to BLS transport. They (dispatch) knows the start time and off time. The crew that took the pt today was on time. Why they sent us 45 minutes early is unknown to me, but this happens all the time. Sometimes we take a pt to dialysis on time and then get dispatched a hour later to pick her up. I do believe that dispatch it to lazy to look how long said pt is at dialysis.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 3, 2013)

I just ate a few of these chili dogs my wife made for supper






and now I'm like


----------



## Jambi (Sep 3, 2013)

lol


----------



## Aidey (Sep 3, 2013)

exodus said:


> And? I don't see how that's their fault. Those calls are scheduled weeks and potentially months in advance and their end time DIRECTLY relates to their start time. If the company was late in bringing her there, then the facility should have contacted dispatch and pushed back the pickup time.



Our dispatch sends us to pick ups early on purpose. Not 10-15 mins early, but 30+ early. I was once 2hrs early for a hospital to hospital transfer. It drives the facilities nuts because they aren't ready for us, and then they feel rushed trying to get everything together. It's a PITA. The best is when you get there 45 mins early, and 20 mins after you get there, they start sending you status checks because the system got busy and they want to know why you haven't transported yet. "Ummm maybe it is because the pick up time is still 30 mins in the future, and the bed at the receiving facility isn't ready yet?".


----------



## Aprz (Sep 3, 2013)

Aidey said:


> Our dispatch sends us to pick ups early on purpose. Not 10-15 mins early, but 30+ early. I was once 2hrs early for a hospital to hospital transfer. It drives the facilities nuts because they aren't ready for us, and then they feel rushed trying to get everything together. It's a PITA. The best is when you get there 45 mins early, and 20 mins after you get there, they start sending you status checks because the system got busy and they want to know why you haven't transported yet. "Ummm maybe it is because the pick up time is still 30 mins in the future, and the bed at the receiving facility isn't ready yet?".


I understand like 10-15 minutes early, but anymore than that is ridiculous. Your dispatch gets what they deserve for not thinking.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 3, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I understand like 10-15 minutes early, but anymore than that is ridiculous. Your dispatch gets what they deserve for not thinking.



I love when they send us to calls early. 

I also love working BLS when we go to transfer a psych patient from the hospital to a psych facility. The patients BP has to be under a certain level for the psych facility to accept them. So we get to wait as the ED staff admin meds to bring the pressure down.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I love when they send us to calls early.
> 
> I also love working BLS when we go to transfer a psych patient from the hospital to a psych facility. The patients BP has to be under a certain level for the psych facility to accept them. So we get to wait as the ED staff admin meds to bring the pressure down.



Doesn't this just get them a return transfer back after their BP goes back up?


----------



## Jambi (Sep 3, 2013)

For not having done much today, I shouldn't feel like I do, but I do.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 3, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Doesn't this just get them a return transfer back after their BP goes back up?



Not really with my company. It's a "hang out until they are ready". Heck we stayed at a hospital for 6 hours after dropping a organ harvest team.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 3, 2013)

Holding the wall waiting to LEAVE the ED. Apparently shift changeover isn't the best time to do the transfer paperwork. Who knew?


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Not really with my company. It's a "hang out until they are ready". Heck we stayed at a hospital for 6 hours after dropping a organ harvest team.



Wow and I thought holding the wall for 2 hours in the ER for a b/p to drop was bad but that takes the cake my friend.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 3, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Wow and I thought holding the wall for 2 hours in the ER for a b/p to drop was bad but that takes the cake my friend.



Haha. Didn't really have a choice. We left our gurney inside the airplane hanger to make room for all the ice chests. I had to give the team my number so they could call me when they are done. We didn't stay at the hospital the whole time. We had lunch and got some coffee. Then cruised the city until they gave me a call.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Haha. Didn't really have a choice. We left our gurney inside the airplane hanger to make room for all the ice chests. I had to give the team my number so they could call me when they are done. We didn't stay at the hospital the whole time. We had lunch and got some coffee. Then cruised the city until they gave me a call.



Never mind that sounds pretty awesome haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 3, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Never mind that sounds pretty awesome haha



It was. I was kinda sad that they wouldn't let us watch the operation


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 4, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> So we get dispatched today for renal round up. Dispatch tells up pick up time is 1315 so we get on scene only to find out that the pt still has 49 minutes left. Some times I wonder if our dispatchers have a brain...



I remember those renal days. 







DesertEMT66 said:


> I love when they send us to calls early.
> 
> I also love working BLS when we go to transfer a psych patient from the hospital to a psych facility. The patients BP has to be under a certain level for the psych facility to accept them. So we get to wait as the ED staff admin meds to bring the pressure down.



I remember renal rodeos and 5150s, thank goodness all bls does in this county is run 911 and occasional hospital to hospital IFTs. And yes even as a bls unit we have control of a scene


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 4, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> I remember those renal days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We never do the renal rodeo, never.


----------



## exodus (Sep 4, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We never do the renal rodeo, never.



Unless you count rodeo to ER.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 4, 2013)

exodus said:


> Unless you count rodeo to ER.



I've only done one of those and that was for a dislocated shoulder.


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 4, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We never do the renal rodeo, never.



That's the good thing about amr in riverside we did bearly any bit still some once in awhile. All the other companies mostly handle that. But we did do a lot of 5150s and we Dont do neither of those here  just wish it wasn't where it is :/


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 4, 2013)

I've done those renal runs. Our dispatch actually sent us at an appropriate time (end of session) so that the patient's done, or nearly done and will be ready to go in a reasonable timeframe. It made for minimal waiting. 

I've also done a few of those ground transport organ retrievals. Those were usually wait & return. Returns were always Code 3 to minimize any delays that the organ was not being perfused. There's some newfangled machines that actually perfuse organs and I hope they prove safe, effective, and lots of programs use them. It would prevent/eliminate the need for L&S runs with a team and the recovered organ...


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 4, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> I remember those renal days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My current company must be one of the only in LA Co that doesn't do renal rodeo. We will occasionally drop someone off or pick them up but I can honestly say its been months since I've been to a dialysis center


----------



## Jambi (Sep 4, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> There's some newfangled machines that actually perfuse organs and I hope they prove safe, effective, and lots of programs use them. It would prevent/eliminate the need for L&S runs with a team and the recovered organ...



I'm just waiting to be able to grow the darn things already...though I can see it supporting more bad behavior...someone out there would try and have the world record for most livers drunk through. lol


----------



## Wheel (Sep 4, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I'm just waiting to be able to grow the darn things already...though I can see it supporting more bad behavior...someone out there would try and have the world record for most livers drunk through. lol



That would probably be cost prohibitive, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 4, 2013)

When I was doing the renal rodeo, the dispatcher would always check with the dialysis unit coordinator on times so we arrived just as the patient was finishing. Worked out well for us.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 4, 2013)

Dang. One of my good friends was shot in the head accidentally on Sunday when his revolver slipped and landed on the hammer. He died late last night. Why does life always take the good ones so freaking early, and leave the goobers and crudballs behind?

This doesn't seem real. At all. Makes it through his time in the Corps just fine, with combat, then a wild, freak accident gets him? Sheesh...

Anyhow, I'm working today and tonight, and tomorrow during the day, then driving to Missouri tomorrow night, at his funeral Friday, driving back Friday night for work Saturday. If you are the praying type, I'd appreciate your prayers for his family, and my travels.

Gonna miss you Joel, won't be the same down here without you. I'll see you on the other side buddy. Rest easy.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 4, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Dang. One of my good friends was shot in the head accidentally on Sunday when his revolver slipped and landed on the hammer. He died late last night. Why does life always take the good ones so freaking early, and leave the goobers and crudballs behind?
> 
> This doesn't seem real. At all. Makes it through his time in the Corps just fine, with combat, then a wild, freak accident gets him? Sheesh...
> 
> ...


Hey man, I'm sorry for your loss.
If you need anything, send me a message.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 4, 2013)

The same. Losing a good friend to a senseless accident sucks. I'm sorry for your loss and here if you just want to vent or chat...


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 4, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We never do the renal rodeo, never.



And that's why I'm looking foreword to working at AMR


----------



## Jambi (Sep 4, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Dang. One of my good friends was shot in the head accidentally on Sunday when his revolver slipped and landed on the hammer. He died late last night. Why does life always take the good ones so freaking early, and leave the goobers and crudballs behind?
> 
> This doesn't seem real. At all. Makes it through his time in the Corps just fine, with combat, then a wild, freak accident gets him? Sheesh...
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that my friend. Much love, thoughts, and good karma sent your way.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 4, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> And that's why I'm looking foreword to working at AMR



Yeah, but you'll get something much much worse...you'll get the frequent fliers, the 1st and 15th's, the I-have-insurance-medi-medi, and the dreaded It's-not-everyday-I-get-to-wash-all-my-parts lady.  It's a give and take really.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 4, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> And that's why I'm looking foreword to working at AMR



Lol that's so strange to hear! Nobody says that around here :lol:


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 4, 2013)

Today marks the second day in a row with no nurse on the CCT shift, but minor trivialities aside...

@lightsandsirens5

That's a damn shame, terrible tragedy. Never easy to lose a friend. Prayers for all his family and friends. 



lightsandsirens5 said:


> Gonna miss you Joel, won't be the same down here without you. I'll see you on the other side buddy. Rest easy.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 4, 2013)

And I'm back to the single life...hmmm.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 4, 2013)

Tigger said:


> And I'm back to the single life...hmmm.



I heard Rob was looking... :lol:


----------



## Jambi (Sep 4, 2013)

Tigger said:


> And I'm back to the single life...hmmm.


----------



## Wheel (Sep 4, 2013)

Tigger said:


> And I'm back to the single life...hmmm.



Is this a good or bad thing? I could see it going either way.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 4, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> I heard Rob was looking... :lol:



Well then there we go...

I dunno. Nine months doesn't sound like an impressive relationship, but you know for a college kid/post grad that's like an eternity so we'll see how this goes. Definitely glad that I don't have drive 70 miles one way every week. She had no car so I had to drive all the time and that was driving me up the wall big time.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 4, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> I heard Rob was looking... :lol:








Okay...you owe me a new keyboard for that one.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 4, 2013)

Chipotle  burrito = deliciousness 

Until the darn thing falls apart halfway through eating it. I feel like I should be in one of those heartburn commercials where the food starts slapping the person around, except I don't need any special effects :s


----------



## Jambi (Sep 4, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Chipotle  burrito = deliciousness
> 
> Until the darn thing falls apart halfway through eating it. I feel like I should be in one of those heartburn commercials where the food starts slapping the person around, except I don't need any special effects :s



You just forgot how to burrito.  You've got to keep that foil on it!


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 4, 2013)

Jambi said:


> You just forgot how to burrito.  You've got to keep that foil on it!



Lol thought I did leave enough foil, obviously not. (I think I just outed myself as a gringo lol)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 4, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Lol thought I did leave enough foil, obviously not. (I think I just outed myself as a gringo lol)



I gave up on the burritos a long time ago. Now I just do the bowls  much easier to eat.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 4, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I gave up on the burritos a long time ago. Now I just do the bowls  much easier to eat.



One word: quesorito... now if thats not some amazing deliciousness right there then I don't know what is


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't suppose it helped that the darn pager went off before I could even pull the foil wrapped burrito from the bag lol


----------



## wildrivermedic (Sep 5, 2013)

Assisted with my first RSI last night. We're in California, and when the Oregon flight crew RSIs they have a lot of spectators / helping hands. This time was the first since I started medic school, and everyone made sure I had a good view of the video laryngoscope screen. The flight nurse asked how I was at reconstituting medications. "Errrr, I've only had one week of classes" was my answer, but he still handed me the Vec. 

It's starting to sink in how things are gonna change when/if I get licensed. I'll be the only active medic in this half of the county. I won't be doing RSI, but I will have so much more responsibility than I do as an EMT. There's a whole paralytic cocktail of emotions involved in that.


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 5, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> I've done those renal runs. Our dispatch actually sent us at an appropriate time (end of session) so that the patient's done, or nearly done and will be ready to go in a reasonable timeframe. It made for minimal waiting.
> 
> I've also done a few of those ground transport organ retrievals. Those were usually wait & return. Returns were always Code 3 to minimize any delays that the organ was not being perfused. There's some newfangled machines that actually perfuse organs and I hope they prove safe, effective, and lots of programs use them. It would prevent/eliminate the need for L&S runs with a team and the recovered organ...



I do those on night shift a lot and got in trouble for laughing when they asked for lights and sirens.

I dont even need to run code to make a 911 on time at night,  let alone an organ run.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 5, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Dang. One of my good friends was shot in the head accidentally on Sunday when his revolver slipped and landed on the hammer. He died late last night. Why does life always take the good ones so freaking early, and leave the goobers and crudballs behind?
> 
> This doesn't seem real. At all. Makes it through his time in the Corps just fine, with combat, then a wild, freak accident gets him? Sheesh...
> 
> ...



Lights my thoughts are with you and all of those affected by this tragedy. That's terrible, I guess the saying "the good die young" really is true but it damn well shouldn't be! 

I've asked myself that question as to why they take the good ones and have yet to find and answer. 

I've lost too many young friends too soon and while never under the same circumstance I can somewhat relate. If you need anyone to talk to, vent to, cry to, scream to/at, whatever it may be please don't hesitate to ask. I'm always around, phone is always on if you prefer that as well.

Stay strong brother.

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 5, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Dang. One of my good friends was shot in the head accidentally on Sunday when his revolver slipped and landed on the hammer. He died late last night. Why does life always take the good ones so freaking early, and leave the goobers and crudballs behind?
> 
> This doesn't seem real. At all. Makes it through his time in the Corps just fine, with combat, then a wild, freak accident gets him? Sheesh...
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that you lost a good buddy. Remember to give yourself time to grieve. Just be safe in your travels above all else.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 5, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Dang. One of my good friends was shot in the head accidentally on Sunday when his revolver slipped and landed on the hammer. He died late last night. Why does life always take the good ones so freaking early, and leave the goobers and crudballs behind?
> 
> This doesn't seem real. At all. Makes it through his time in the Corps just fine, with combat, then a wild, freak accident gets him? Sheesh...
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about this. If you need someone to talk to or vent to my inbox is always open.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 5, 2013)

FP-C scheduled for the first of October. Lets see how it goes


----------



## Wheel (Sep 5, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> FP-C scheduled for the first of October. Lets see how it goes



Good luck. I hear it's rough.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 5, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Good luck. I hear it's rough.



Thank you. I hear the same thing


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 5, 2013)

And for the 5th straight day the Coachella valley gets a flash flood warning.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 5, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> And for the 5th straight day the Coachella valley gets a flash flood warning.



This rain is pissing me off. Its really acidic. I've been having to go out each night and clean off my truck before my paint gets more damage.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 5, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> This rain is pissing me off. Its really acidic. I've been having to go out each night and clean off my truck before my paint gets more damage.



We're you out in Palm Springs Tuesday when it was a absolute down pour... oh and while writing this post just got the second flash flood warning in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 5, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> We're you out in Palm Springs Tuesday when it was a absolute down pour... oh and while writing this post just got the second flash flood warning in less than 30 minutes.



Nope. I haven't been able to pick up a shift in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 5, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Nope. I haven't been able to pick up a shift in the last 2 weeks.



You missed out. Straight downpour for about 30 minutes then steady rain and by the look of it their getting it again today.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 5, 2013)

Couple that with heat in the first part of the day...yikes.  I was the the Empire Polo Club today.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 5, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Couple that with heat in the first part of the day...yikes.  I was the the Empire Polo Club today.



Well it was only 108 today... couple weeks ago it was getting up to 115-125


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 5, 2013)

Traded up my tactical black littman classic II for a dark olive green cardiology III. 

Subsequently got kicked out of the Tactical Stethy club at work


----------



## Aprz (Sep 5, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Traded up my tactical black littman classic II for a dark olive green cardiology III.
> 
> Subsequently got kicked out of the Tactical Stethy club at work


I got the same one. You can join Aprz's Club. It's very very exclusive.


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 6, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I got the same one. You can join Aprz's Club. It's very very exclusive.



Yay!!


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 6, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Congratulations!



thanks


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 6, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Congratulations!



Thanks


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 6, 2013)

Who'd have think a .380 would do so much damage?

Femur...popliteal artery...I feel like that might be bad?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 6, 2013)

Robb said:


> Who'd have think a .380 would do so much damage?
> 
> Femur...popliteal artery...I feel like that might be bad?



That could hurt        A lot


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> That could hurt        A lot



Yea. It wasn't pretty. His pressure was 70/40 in trendelenburg position after two SWAT-Ts we finally stopped the external bleeding.

I wanted to give him fentanyl but at an easy 375 lbs we didn't get a line until we were backing into the hospital. I somehow pulled a 20g out of somewhere and sniped it on his proximal hand. By the time it was secured and fluids were tied in we were pulling him out of the back.

Pretty crazy call though. PD actually applied the first SWAT-T prior to my arrival.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 6, 2013)

Robb said:


> Yea. It wasn't pretty. His pressure was 70/40 in trendelenburg position after two SWAT-Ts we finally stopped the external bleeding.
> 
> I wanted to give him fentanyl but at an easy 375 lbs we didn't get a line until we were backing into the hospital. I somehow pulled a 20g out of somewhere and sniped it on his proximal hand. By the time it was secured and fluids were tied in we were pulling him out of the back.
> 
> Pretty crazy call though. PD actually applied the first SWAT-T prior to my arrival.



Was it self inflicted?

I decided to pick up a 24 hour shift in a town that is famous for getting stabbing and shootings very often. I want some good calls. I've been way too much of a white cloud recently.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Was it self inflicted?
> 
> I decided to pick up a 24 hour shift in a town that is famous for getting stabbing and shootings very often. I want some good calls. I've been way too much of a white cloud recently.



No, he said accidental discharge when his drunk buddy was playing with it but his story didn't add up, gang unit was all over the place and we got a PD escort for "safety"...


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 6, 2013)

At least your PD knows when to apply a tourniquet. Ours apply them to minor capillary bleeding and then they get awards and glorify themselves on their facebook page and in the news.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 6, 2013)

I'd take a .380 over a .308 any day, though any lead injection is typically a bad one.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 6, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> At least your PD knows when to apply a tourniquet. Ours apply them to minor capillary bleeding and then they get awards and glorify themselves on their facebook page and in the news.



Is that a PD/FD combo :rofl:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Sep 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Was it self inflicted?
> 
> I decided to pick up a 24 hour shift in a town that is famous for getting stabbing and shootings very often. I want some good calls. I've been way too much of a white cloud recently.



You're allowed to pick up shifts in Hemet?


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Is that a PD/FD combo :rofl:



Dont even get me started on the FD


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 6, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> You're allowed to pick up shifts in Hemet?



If they are low on staffing then they will open up and allow us to fill shifts (it's been happening pretty much every week). But the area I'm talking about is Desert Hot Springs.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Sep 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> If they are low on staffing then they will open up and allow us to fill shifts (it's been happening pretty much every week). But the area I'm talking about is Desert Hot Springs.



Nice.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 6, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Nice.



It's crazy. We still have crews covering for the strike that's going on, plus covering Hemet units, plus we are adding a new 24 hour car.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Dirty Hot Springs.


 Fixed that for you


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 6, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Fixed that for you



The dirty. You know it's bad when even dispatchers say "Medic 304 cover the dirty". 

Shootings at locations that we post (no ambulances have been there when the shootings occurred). Homeboy drop offs at the fire station, ambulance station, and PD. Main response bags have been swiped up on scene. Low income area mixed with drugs and gangs.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Sep 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> The dirty. You know it's bad when even dispatchers say "Medic 304 cover the dirty".
> 
> Shootings at locations that we post (no ambulances have been there when the shootings occurred). Homeboy drop offs at the fire station, ambulance station, and PD. Main response bags have been swiped up on scene. Low income area mixed with drugs and gangs.



"The dirty"......hahahahaha. Our downtown San Bernardino post is referred to by all as "The jungle".


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 6, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> "The dirty"......hahahahaha. Our downtown San Bernardino post is referred to by all as "The jungle".



Downtown SB is more like "the point of no return". Especially around Baseline


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Sep 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Downtown SB is more like "the point of no return". Especially around Baseline



This is true.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 6, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> This is true.



I would love to work the SB area when I do my field time for medic school.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Sep 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I would love to work the SB area when I do my field time for medic school.



It will be top notch experience.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 6, 2013)

You know, when I hear of something that I've never heard of before, especially if it's related to medicine, you can likely find me researching on google with about 8 tabs open. 

I can't understand people who need answers spoon-fed to them. Especially when it takes longer to ask the question and wait for the reply than to just open up a search engine and type in a couple words. You'll likely get _much_ better information that way, too.

We live in an age where you can find almost any information you want in a matter of seconds. The unwillingness- or just plain laziness- to do this is appalling to me.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> If they are low on staffing then they will open up and allow us to fill shifts (it's been happening pretty much every week). But the area I'm talking about is Desert Hot Springs.



I knew it. I was either thinking DHS, Sky Valley or Coachella


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 6, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> I can't understand people who need answers spoon-fed to them. Especially when it takes longer to ask the question and wait for the reply than to just open up a search engine and type in a couple words. You'll likely get _much_ better information that way, too.



Completely agree. I can't figure it out for the life of me. Prime examples of why lmgtfy.com is glorious, if you're feeling ambitious or mildly snarky.

Now, what's considered a normal pulse rate for an 8 year old again? Anyone? Helpz me please!


----------



## Jambi (Sep 6, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> You know, when I hear of something that I've never heard of before, especially if it's related to medicine, you can likely find me researching on google with about 8 tabs open.
> 
> I can't understand people who need answers spoon-fed to them. Especially when it takes longer to ask the question and wait for the reply than to just open up a search engine and type in a couple words. You'll likely get _much_ better information that way, too.
> 
> We live in an age where you can find almost any information you want in a matter of seconds. The unwillingness- or just plain laziness- to do this is appalling to me.



And that's what sets people apart from others IMO.  Despite what the low-information-EMS-voter (not my term) wants to believe. Anything involving Pt care, or treating people, is never a one-and-done proposition.  It's necessary to continuously learn, but it's fought tooth-and-nail by so many that it boggles my mind. I just hope the industry evolves away from such mindsets being permissive toward what it needs to be.  I'd love to see the day when those that don't commit to learning and evolving as providers are the one that are made fun of and shunned instead of the otherway around.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 6, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Now, what's considered a normal pulse rate for an 8 year old again? Anyone? Helpz me please!



250bpm


----------



## mike1390 (Sep 6, 2013)

AHHH!!!!!

That feeling right after you walk away from a paramedic assessment for a fire department test and realized you used the wrong counties protocols for the assessment :sad:. Iv worked in too many counties, need to delete some of these drug dosages from my memory.

O well on to the next one.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 6, 2013)

Rolled up on my first still alarm that actually required medical intervention


----------



## Tigger (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't know what to think about our protocols sometimes. Like it's 2013 and we just got IN administration (for any drug that could conceivably be given IN). Meanwhile we've been starting nitro drips without orders for like 12 years now.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 6, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I don't know what to think about our protocols sometimes. Like it's 2013 and we just got IN administration (for any drug that could conceivably be given IN). Meanwhile we've been starting nitro drips without orders for like 12 years now.



IN isn't all it's cracked up to be. I've seen the studies but I've also used it more than a handful of times and its great at making people vomit, sneeze, have rhinorrhea or play with their nose.

I could count the times on one hand I've seen the medications do like I wanted them to.


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 6, 2013)

Robb said:


> IN isn't all it's cracked up to be. I've seen the studies but I've also used it more than a handful of times and its great at making people vomit, sneeze, have rhinorrhea or play with their nose.
> 
> I could count the times on one hand I've seen the medications do like I wanted them to.



I completely agree with this!  I tend to go ahead and get an IV and give them that route, even if I have the option to give them IM.  In fact, I have had kids that were 10-12 that have opted to let me start an IV for pain meds, once I explain to them that I have found it works better.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 6, 2013)

Two delirium tremens patients in one day. Not cool. I used up all the Ativan on the floor.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 6, 2013)

Chase said:


> Two delirium tremens patients in one day. Not cool. I used up all the Ativan on the floor.



Should have given it to the patients, not the floor.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 7, 2013)

Bought these today
They're heavy and I am a weak girly man.


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 7, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Bought these today
> They're heavy and I am a weak girly man.


Does this make you feel better? lmao (she has terrible form, but still... impressive she can even hold it)
Actual lift is 2 min or so
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxAc97K2I5M


----------



## Jambi (Sep 7, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Does this make you feel better? lmao (she has terrible form, but still... impressive she can even hold it)
> Actual lift is 2 min or so
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxAc97K2I5M



Saw that, and no, it doesn't make me feel better! :rofl:


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 7, 2013)

Damn... Well, I tried


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 7, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Does this make you feel better? lmao (she has terrible form, but still... impressive she can even hold it)
> Actual lift is 2 min or so
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxAc97K2I5M



Watching her lift that makes my back hurt


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 7, 2013)

Yep. But smaller ROM= more weight. That's probably one of the most exaggerated ones I've come across, though.. Can't really hate on her, though, because she's probably less than half my weight and still above my max  Maybe that's saying something? Lmao


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 7, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I don't know what to think about our protocols sometimes. Like it's 2013 and we just got IN administration (for any drug that could conceivably be given IN). Meanwhile we've been starting nitro drips without orders for like 12 years now.



Our basics have had in Narcan forever and I just got pediatric in fent. But most of the drugs I would rather give iv. I have used in fent in little peds and I love it for that


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 7, 2013)

22 runs? Sure, let me just grab some lube real quick...


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 7, 2013)

Days like yesterday is why I can understand why people do drugs (including EtOH). Thank god it's over.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 7, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Days like yesterday is why I can understand why people do drugs (including EtOH). Thank god it's over.



That is indeed the one redeeming quality about bad days. They invariably end. Sorry you had a rough day man.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 7, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Days like yesterday is why I can understand why people do drugs (including EtOH). Thank god it's over.



The sad thing is, is I think Heroin is cheaper (unless you're buying plastic bottle booze labeled "Booze") and has few long-term side effects.  

Interesting note: My last opiate addict patient told me that he can score a typical dose for about $10 and he can get clean syringes for free.  And in case anyone wants to know, he didn't have chest pain, nor was he asking for pain meds. He had asthma and didn't have his inhaler...because he spent all his money on heroin. anyways...just thought I'd say that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 7, 2013)

Jambi said:


> The sad thing is, is I think Heroin is cheaper (unless you're buying plastic bottle booze labeled "Booze") and has few long-term side effects.
> 
> Interesting note: My last opiate addict patient told me that he can score a typical dose for about $10 and he can get clean syringes for free.  And in case anyone wants to know, he didn't have chest pain, nor was he asking for pain meds. He had asthma and didn't have his inhaler...because he spent all his money on heroin. anyways...just thought I'd say that.



That guy has his priorities right.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 7, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Our basics have had in Narcan forever and I just got pediatric in fent. But most of the drugs I would rather give iv. I have used in fent in little peds and I love it for that



I was just more commenting on how some of our protocols are super liberal and help our people treat patients with a variety of treatment options. Given that it seemed odd that an entire medication route was left out out for several years.

I have heard that it has limitations but it would have been a nice option a few times. I'd like to see it used in an injured but hemodynamically stable patient in a TA or what not. My last femur fracture didn't need extrication but neither the medic or I could get an IV and the IM fent wasn't very effective.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 7, 2013)

Lost in Canada lol didn't think I would loose cell service. Finally found wi-fi


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 7, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I was just more commenting on how some of our protocols are super liberal and help our people treat patients with a variety of treatment options. Given that it seemed odd that an entire medication route was left out out for several years.
> 
> I have heard that it has limitations but it would have been a nice option a few times. I'd like to see it used in an injured but hemodynamically stable patient in a TA or what not. My last femur fracture didn't need extrication but neither the medic or I could get an IV and the IM fent wasn't very effective.



I know this comes up repeatedly, but here's my two cents on it. I love IN for cooperative patients. Fentanyl seems to work well since they want the medication and can follow your instructions fairly well (IE, not sneeze it back all over you). IN Versed for sedation or seizure? Not as awesome, particularly since I'd have to have my hand close to the combative patient's mouth. I've had good experience with IN Narcan, but it takes far longer and we often grow impatient. I find myself using IN most of the time as a "hold over" route until I place an IV. For example, I'll give a little bit of IN Fentanyl prior to moving the old lady, then finish with IV Fentanyl in the ambulance, or a touch of IN Narcan as my partner grabs a line. For Versed, I just go IM and don't bother with any other nonsense.


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 7, 2013)

Well......get a legit stroke run as a student. Well in the time frame. Assessed, IV, monitor, bgl, and leaving scene within 10 minutes. 


Truck died and stayed dead. 


Still counts


----------



## Tigger (Sep 7, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I know this comes up repeatedly, but here's my two cents on it. I love IN for cooperative patients. Fentanyl seems to work well since they want the medication and can follow your instructions fairly well (IE, not sneeze it back all over you). IN Versed for sedation or seizure? Not as awesome, particularly since I'd have to have my hand close to the combative patient's mouth. I've had good experience with IN Narcan, but it takes far longer and we often grow impatient. I find myself using IN most of the time as a "hold over" route until I place an IV. For example, I'll give a little bit of IN Fentanyl prior to moving the old lady, then finish with IV Fentanyl in the ambulance, or a touch of IN Narcan as my partner grabs a line. For Versed, I just go IM and don't bother with any other nonsense.



The "hold over" approach describes why I'm happy we now have it. A femur fracture patient is going to get an IV most likely. But in a cold day I would l rather get them to the truck and start a complete assessment rather than do it in the car. Better lighting and easier access as well as the ability for both of the crew to work simultaneously on the patient is an upgrade.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 8, 2013)

Almost got caught in a drive by shooting tonight. Oh the joys of downtown Saint Louis.

For future reference if a guy comes running down the street yelling "Grab my Banger" it is probably a good idea to walk briskly, jog, or straight up run in the opposite direction.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chase said:


> Almost got caught in a drive by shooting tonight. Oh the joys of downtown Saint Louis.
> 
> For future reference if a guy comes running down the street yelling "Grab my Banger" it is probably a good idea to walk briskly, jog, or straight up run in the opposite direction.



Holy crap!


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 8, 2013)

My friend's sister was beheaded in St Louis.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 8, 2013)

On a lighter note, what to do if you lost the beer keg tapper.
http://laughingsquid.com/how-to-tap-a-beer-keg-with-detonating-cord/


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 8, 2013)

Chase said:


> Almost got caught in a drive by shooting tonight. Oh the joys of downtown Saint Louis.
> 
> For future reference if a guy comes running down the street yelling "Grab my Banger" it is probably a good idea to walk briskly, jog, or straight up run in the opposite direction.



I miss living in STL. I had a house in Tower Grove, then a condo in Soulard. It was awesome watching the fights and other craziness. 

If they had a third service EMS agency like where I am now, I'd move back in a second. I loved it there.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 8, 2013)

Next healthcare provider that uses the phrase "O2 Stats" in front of me will be directly responsible if my head explodes.


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 8, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Next healthcare provider that uses the phrase "O2 Stats" in front of me will be directly responsible if my head explodes.


I sent a message to an EMT not to long ago and I mentioned a patient's SpO2 and he didn't even know what that was. I have feeling he's probably one of the ones that says "stats" haha


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 8, 2013)

It had been forever since I started an EJ. Of course my supervisor had to bust my chops about it...

"I just got a call from the ED about a PT with an infiltrated EJ that had D50 pushed through it.. Know anything about that?"

I was like, "Seriously? I KNOW that line was good..."

He just laughed and hung up on me. 

Good times.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 8, 2013)

Gave 0.5/3 duoneb, 20mg albuterol, 10mg Dex, 2g mag and he gave himself two epi pens PTA. Oh plus out this dude on CPAP. Busy call. Lol. Most meds I've given at once


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 8, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> It had been forever since I started an EJ. Of course my supervisor had to bust my chops about it...
> 
> "I just got a call from the ED about a PT with an infiltrated EJ that had D50 pushed through it.. Know anything about that?"
> 
> ...



Perhaps you went for the big tube in the middle of the neck and gave intratracheal D50. Tasty


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 8, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I miss living in STL. I had a house in Tower Grove, then a condo in Soulard. It was awesome watching the fights and other craziness.
> 
> If they had a third service EMS agency like where I am now, I'd move back in a second. I loved it there.



Pittsburgh is probably not that different from St. Louis, I'd wager, and they seem to have a solid third service agency (and relatively low cost of living).


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 8, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Next healthcare provider that uses the phrase "O2 Stats" in front of me will be directly responsible if my head explodes.




I wonder if O2 stats could technically be correct for describing a blood gas.


----------



## exodus (Sep 8, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Gave 0.5/3 duoneb, 20mg albuterol, 10mg Dex, 2g mag and he gave himself two epi pens PTA. Oh plus out this dude on CPAP. Busy call. Lol. Most meds I've given at once



Why not epi?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 8, 2013)

exodus said:


> Why not epi?



He gave himself two doses before I got there, was tachy and hypertensive as hell, and had a major HTN and cad hx


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 8, 2013)

From one of my favorite blogs: Firefighter Histeresis. And for some additional color...


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 8, 2013)

exodus said:


> Why not epi?



He gave himself two doses before I got there, was tachy and hypertensive as hell, and had a major HTN and cad hx


----------



## Anjel (Sep 8, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> He gave himself two doses before I got there, was tachy and hypertensive as hell, and had a major HTN and cad hx



There goes that echo again lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 8, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Perhaps you went for the big tube in the middle of the neck and gave intratracheal D50. Tasty



Oh. Is that frowned upon in this establishment?


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 8, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Oh. Is that frowned upon in this establishment?



I can't help but picture your head on the E Trade Baby body when you say that.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 8, 2013)

Anjel said:


> There goes that echo again lol



What?


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 8, 2013)

Driving on the way to gas station, watched a kid on a back road on his dirt bike popping a wheelie. Falls on his ***. Keep driving (yeah, I probably should have stopped, but I know the kid he likes to bully the neighborhood kids, so I don't care for him all that much and I just left), see the local fd with a crew I know at the gas station, buying food, say "you're probably gonna get toned in a minute, so I would hold off on the food." 
Toned out 30 seconds later, lmao. They probably hate me now. I hope they have a crew change before my ride along tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Sep 8, 2013)

Jambi said:


> What?





Jambi said:


> Welcome to the dark side my friend!






Corky said:


> Welcome to the Dark Side my friend!






DEmedic said:


> I though we got that pesky echo fixed.






rmabrey said:


> I thought we got that pesky echo fixed.





TransportJockey said:


> He gave himself two doses before I got there, was tachy and hypertensive as hell, and had a major HTN and cad hx






TransportJockey said:


> He gave himself two doses before I got there, was tachy and hypertensive as hell, and had a major HTN and cad hx



...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 9, 2013)

3 amps of D50, 1 amp of sodium bicarbonate, 1 of calcium, and 5 Epi. Guys sugar started off at 30. After 1 amp of D50 sugar read LOW >10. Doctor ordered 2 more of D50, the sodium, and calcium. 

There is a very weird feeling when you pass by a cemetery with a full arrest in the back


----------



## Anjel (Sep 9, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> 3 amps of D50, 1 amp of sodium bicarbonate, 1 of calcium, and 5 Epi. Guys sugar started off at 30. After 1 amp of D50 sugar read LOW >10. Doctor ordered 2 more of D50, the sodium, and calcium.
> 
> There is a very weird feeling when you pass by a cemetery with a full arrest in the back



Geeze. We only have 2 amps of D50. What rhythm was he do you know?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Geeze. We only have 2 amps of D50. What rhythm was he do you know?



We carry 3 amps and I think fire carries 1 amp. Asystole for us the whole time. At the hospital they shocked him once so he may have switched rhythms after we moved him to the bed. They called him ~30 minutes later.


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 9, 2013)

We dont even carry D50. :thumbup:


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 9, 2013)

Code Blue, Code STEMI, and Code Stroke all in one day. Code Trifecta


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 9, 2013)

Ran my first full arrest as a paramedic today. Over a year without one.

But we got ROSC in the truck... So, yea!


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 9, 2013)

A year without working a code? Man, I thought I was bad. Sounds like good work though!


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 9, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> We dont even carry D50. :thumbup:



We carry D10. Still can't get our hands on D50. I'm ok with that though


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 9, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> We carry D10. Still can't get our hands on D50. I'm ok with that though



Same.  I like D10


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 9, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> We carry D10. Still can't get our hands on D50. I'm ok with that though



This might be because my service appears to be stockpiling it. We found multiple boxes totaling a couple hundred amps of D50 in our warehouse. What can I say? We have one of those people that's really great at finding supplies where no one else can.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 9, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> This might be because my service appears to be stockpiling it. We found multiple boxes totaling a couple hundred amps of D50 in our warehouse. What can I say? We have one of those people that's really great at finding supplies where no one else can.



We are the only ones in my area that have it too. Our supply guy is pretty good, he can his hands on things that my previous employer wouldn't even try to.

For a while we were using bags of D25, which I have successfully lobbied to keep on the truck after reading a few articles pointing to D50 being a bit harsh of a therapy at times. So we've got 2 amps of D50 and two bags of D25 on the truck so we can run stuff like Desert!


----------



## Anjel (Sep 9, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> We dont even carry D50. :thumbup:



What do you have for hypoglycemia? Glucagon?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 9, 2013)

Anjel said:


> What do you have for hypoglycemia? Glucagon?



I'm betting D10


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 9, 2013)

Anjel said:


> What do you have for hypoglycemia? Glucagon?



We carry two 12.5g? bags of D10 and 1mg of glucagon


----------



## Jambi (Sep 9, 2013)

Chase said:


> Code Blue, Code STEMI, and Code Stroke all in one day. Code Trifecta



All I got was AMR's death by power point today and for the rest of the week. I'm not complaining, but it's not my favorite thing :lol:


----------



## Anjel (Sep 9, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> We carry two 12.5g? bags of D10 and 1mg of glucagon



Ha makes sense


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 9, 2013)

Well..  Time to get the hell out from under my parents thumb. Installing a new alarm today and on the car I paid for, pay for my insurance on, is registered in my name and all that and during the installation I find... A GPS tracker. Having a friend come help me move tomorrow...


----------



## Jambi (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm trying to go to the gym and why can't I find my socks, because for some reason I put them in the sink...maybe I'm trying to tell myself something.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 9, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I'm trying to go to the gym and why can't I find my socks, because for some reason I put them in the sink...maybe I'm trying to tell myself something.



That you need a bath?... :unsure:


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 9, 2013)

An oldie, but a goodie!  Just watched it again tonight for the first time in quite a while.

[YOUTUBE]Kx_oh6LM6zU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 9, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> We carry two 12.5g? bags of D10 and 1mg of glucagon



If they're 250cc bags they are probably 25g


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 9, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Well..  Time to get the hell out from under my parents thumb. Installing a new alarm today and on the car I paid for, pay for my insurance on, is registered in my name and all that and during the installation I find... A GPS tracker. Having a friend come help me move tomorrow...



So youre over 18 and your parents put a GPS tracker on your car?


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 9, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> So youre over 18 and your parents put a GPS tracker on your car?


Yep. 19 next month and a medic student. Which is basically the only place I go... Still, it's the point of the matter.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 9, 2013)

Our protocols are 320 pages long and reading them is murderous. However I did just discover that I can give Zofran on a paramedic's order and then transport the patient so long as it's ODT. Guess I need to push for them to buy some ODT. 

Most of our medics are not going to take the flu like symptoms patient that wants to be transported unless they are actively and profusely vomiting. If you just feel nauseous or are a little woozy from being at high altitude for the first time, I am going to be in back with you. I'll start a line and give you fluids, but you will continue to feel nauseous. Hopefully not anymore. I know ODT is not as effective as IV, but it is a start. I will still push for the actively vomiting patient to receive IV Zofran.


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 10, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Yep. 19 next month and a medic student. Which is basically the only place I go... Still, it's the point of the matter.



Thats a tought one. On one hand its parents, on the other I take pride in my belongings and my privacy


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 10, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Thats a tought one. On one hand its parents, on the other I take pride in my belongings and my privacy


This isn't the first time for similar things to happen. She's bipolar, so the majority of the past years is ignoring everyone, otherwise we just argue. 
A few years back we were in a argument and I told her I'd be back after cooling off for a night at my sisters. Even told her where. Reported me as a run away and had me picked up by deputies in the middle of my AP history class the next day. Had me put on a 24 hour hold, because she couldn't come pick me up. Called them probably 5+ times for assorted other things when I was growing up and each time they said they can't do anything, since I did nothing wrong. Locked myself in my car once when I was 16 just to step away from the arguing. Busted out my window to yank the door open, just to continue arguing...
Dunno what's honestly taken me so long to just say screw it. My sister wrote them off 10+ years ago. Time to do the same.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 10, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> This might be because my service appears to be stockpiling it. We found multiple boxes totaling a couple hundred amps of D50 in our warehouse. What can I say? We have one of those people that's really great at finding supplies where no one else can.



So you're the reason I have to draw up my D50 now!!! 

I got all excited about sodium bicarbonate prefills then realized the D50 is in a vial now... Boo!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> So you're the reason I have to draw up my D50 now!!!
> 
> I got all excited about sodium bicarbonate prefills then realized the D50 is in a vial now... Boo!



We also seem to have huge stock piles of D50. We had a notice go out a couple of months ago about not being able to get D50 and our back up option


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> So you're the reason I have to draw up my D50 now!!!
> 
> I got all excited about sodium bicarbonate prefills then realized the D50 is in a vial now... Boo!



Please dont tell me bicarb is on shortage again. We have to give something during a code to look like were trying.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 10, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Please dont tell me bicarb is on shortage again. We have to give something during a code to look like were trying.



I don't think it is. We just swapped from vials to prefills. I've never given bicarbonate. We only use it in TCA ODs or if we call for a hyperK pt/arrest.

Apparently D50 is cheaper in vials. At least they were nice and gave us a 16g hypodermic to use to draw it :-/


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 10, 2013)

I apparently enjoy being tactical


----------



## Anjel (Sep 10, 2013)

I have an interview for an ER tech spot today. It's contingent but they offer amazing benefits. 

So here's hoping.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> I don't think it is. We just swapped from vials to prefills. I've never given bicarbonate. We only use it in TCA ODs or if we call for a hyperK pt/arrest.
> 
> Apparently D50 is cheaper in vials. At least they were nice and gave us a 16g hypodermic to use to draw it :-/



We have a bunch of d50 in vials, too. We made little kits of 60ml syringes, blunt fills, alcohol preps and vials in little med ziplock bags. When those vials break in your gear bag, they make a HUGE mess.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 10, 2013)

I have officially given up on fighting the "not everybody needs oxygen fight".

I'm tired of educating, I'm tired of arguing. Now, when I find a patient wearing oxygen that doesn't need it… I just take it off and turn the oxygen off and don't even say anything. I'm done with it. I told an EMT three times yesterday that the patient did not need oxygen. (No shortness of breath, no respiratory complaint, setting 99% on room air.) I turned around and when I looked again, the patient was wearing a nasal cannula. I took it off, turned off the oxygen bottle and told the EMT to stop touching my stuff. I'm done with this.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 10, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I have officially given up on fighting the "not everybody needs oxygen fight".
> 
> I'm tired of educating, I'm tired of arguing. Now, when I find a patient wearing oxygen that doesn't need it… I just take it off and turn the oxygen off and don't even say anything. I'm done with it. I told an EMT three times yesterday that the patient did not need oxygen. (No shortness of breath, no respiratory complaint, setting 99% on room air.) I turned around and when I looked again, the patient was wearing a nasal cannula. I took it off, turned off the oxygen bottle and told the EMT to stop touching my stuff. I'm done with this.



Yup, I gave up that fight a while back. I'll give my spiel to new providers that seem to genuinely want to learn, but that's about it. There are just too many fools with that engrained too deep for my educating/rants to be of any effect.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 10, 2013)

Since when do paramedic students refer to themselves as "med students"?... :blink: :unsure:


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 10, 2013)

9D4.  You could throw the GPS tracker in your parents car before you move today.

PS I start medic school in 6 days...  Not sure if I am excited or afraid.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 10, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Since when do paramedic students refer to themselves as "med students"?... :blink: :unsure:



Oh lord. That will go poorly for them if mentioned in front of the wrong company. Also, I don't quite know why anyone would want to portray themselves as a medical student if they're not one. Teaching hospitals tend to use med students as their most favorite punching bags and scapegoats.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 10, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Since when do paramedic students refer to themselves as "med students"?... :blink: :unsure:



I keep having to say I am going to start paramedic school.  Every time I say medic school they think med school.  No I am not going to become a Dr.  (least not yet).


----------



## Anjel (Sep 10, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Since when do paramedic students refer to themselves as "med students"?... :blink: :unsure:



Uh because we do the same thing as doctor except at 70... Nvm lol


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 10, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Uh because we do the same thing as doctor except at 70... Nvm lol



Finish that sentence...


----------



## Anjel (Sep 10, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Finish that sentence...


----------



## chief (Sep 10, 2013)

Lmao at the last couple of comments....



> Since when do paramedic students refer to themselves as "med students"?...



I've done that a few times and had the reaction " omg really!!! You're about to become a doctor!?" And I've had to tell them no, just paramedic school. Lol. I've since made an effort to say "paramedic" school to bypass the confusion.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 10, 2013)

First EM interview invite. Hello Ohio Valley Medical Center.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 10, 2013)

So if the public access AED I installed is used for a save, do I get to say that I finally have a save?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 10, 2013)

Tigger said:


> So if the public access AED I installed is used for a save, do I get to say that I finally have a save?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 10, 2013)

Meh. Here we get volunteer firefighters who rode on the engine to the cardiac arrest asking if they get credit for a CPR save. Seriously? Did you touch the patient? I don't think so… Go roll some hose.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 10, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Meh. Here we get volunteer firefighters who rode on the engine to the cardiac arrest asking if they get credit for a CPR save. Seriously? Did you touch the patient? I don't think so… Go roll some hose.



I'm not too serious about it, but my old boss sent me an email stating something to the effect of "because of you someone is alive today." Don't know what to think of that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 10, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I'm not too serious about it, but my old boss sent me an email stating something to the effect of "because of you someone is alive today." Don't know what to think of that.



Use that as leverage to get a raise at your current job haha.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 10, 2013)

My company has impeccable timing. Called me up asking if I could come in right this second....while I happened to have the tail light bucket on my truck removed for some maintenance, I think I kinda need that to drive in lol


----------



## EMDispatch (Sep 10, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Meh. Here we get volunteer firefighters who rode on the engine to the cardiac arrest asking if they get credit for a CPR save. Seriously? Did you touch the patient? I don't think so… Go roll some hose.





Tigger said:


> I'm not too serious about it, but my old boss sent me an email stating something to the effect of "because of you someone is alive today." Don't know what to think of that.



I can't necessarily  claim saves... But if one came along 4th party, I'd claim it, and from a technical standpoint their my patient first.

Any time you influence the outcome, whether there or not, you played a role in the event.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 11, 2013)

Light duty until further notice at work starting Thursday... Meh.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 11, 2013)

Picked up an overnight shift, but have no partner so I'm on reserve. In other words I'm playing errand boy for the supe lol. They got me sorting the run paperwork from yesterday, and I come across the packet from my shift, and I discover that my partner didn't sort any of his paperwork at all, just shoved the whole mess in the envelope. So now I get to do his job and sort it all for him. Awesome.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 11, 2013)

Day 3 of orientation. Bring it on!  

Tomorrow, I and the other medics, (and one RN) get to play ALS 12-lead, capno, etc., while the EMT's get to do  day long mapping drills.  At least we're getting a boat load of CE's.  :lol:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 11, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Day 3 of orientation. Bring it on!
> 
> Tomorrow, I and the other medics, (and one RN) get to play ALS 12-lead, capno, etc., while the EMT's get to do  day long mapping drills.  At least we're getting a boat load of CE's.  :lol:



Thats changed from when I went thru orientation. Only the San Bernardino county guys had to go over mapping and were quizzed on it.

I think at the end of orientation you will have at least 16 CE's.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 11, 2013)

Recently I was doing an assignment for an online college course. Part of the assignment included posting a discussion and commenting on at least on other student's thread.

Perhaps people should proof read their threads before they submit them. This is college after all, not middle school.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Sep 11, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Day 3 of orientation. Bring it on!
> 
> Tomorrow, I and the other medics, (and one RN) get to play ALS 12-lead, capno, etc., while the EMT's get to do  day long mapping drills.  At least we're getting a boat load of CE's.  :lol:



I was at the Riverside main yesterday, the rig I'm on during internship needed an oil change. I saw all the white shirts on break


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 11, 2013)

130 stories, full gear with SCBA. Pretty sure I just lost at least 10 pounds of water weight...

Edited: wrong number of floors initially; I'm still out of it apparently


----------



## Household6 (Sep 11, 2013)

I wish people wouldn't ride scooters on highways.. :sad:

*no explanation necessary, grabs mop*


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 11, 2013)

Well... This week sucks. Woke up with my wisdom tooth bleeding profusely. Somehow an abscess developed underneath it and on the top part where its erupting got infected... Have to get them all removed now. :sad:


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 11, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Well... This week sucks. Woke up with my wisdom tooth bleeding profusely. Somehow an abscess developed underneath it and on the top part where its erupting got infected... Have to get them all removed now. :sad:



Sounds like fun!


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 11, 2013)

You guys/gals have any ideas for some interesting CE topics? My employer is asking us all if we have any topics we are interested in. Thanks!


----------



## Achilles (Sep 11, 2013)

Household6 said:


> I wish people wouldn't ride scooters on highways.. :sad:
> 
> *no explanation necessary, grabs mop*



A mop won't work on the road, you need a spatula.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 11, 2013)

Achilles said:


> A mop won't work on the road, you need a spatula.



Or a squeegee.


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 11, 2013)

Achilles said:


> A mop won't work on the road, you need a spatula.


I thought that said map for a while. I was thinking "why the hell wouldn't a map work on the road?" haha. I'm leaving the rest of my thoughts on why a spatula would be better than a map blank for now


----------



## Household6 (Sep 11, 2013)

Achilles said:


> A mop won't work on the road, you need a spatula.



We used tongs. 

Ever seen a Gallagher show on TV? It was like that.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 11, 2013)

I was just a kid, still only in 8th grade. I was recovering from a broken tibia/fibula and had a full length cast on my right leg, so I was asleep downstairs on the couch. My mom came downstairs, about 7:30ish west coast time, part of our normal morning routine, until she told me that New York was under attack. My first thought as a half awake kid was a fleet of Soviet Bear bombers carpet bombing the city. Then we turned on the tv and reality struck home watching the towers come down. School that day was definitely a surreal experience as conflicting and fragmentary pieces of information came in. Some classes we watched the news all hour, some continued to teach as normal, others tried teaching with the news on the background. I remember rumors that there was a fifth hijacked aircraft over the Midwest, maybe even over LA. Even as an eighth grader, by the end of the day I knew we were at war and things would never be the same again. By chance it also happened to be the day I finished the book Black Hawk Down. That day, 12 years ago continues to reverberate as it was a driving factor behind my decision to enlist after high school, and that continues to shape my (admittedly young) adult life today


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 11, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I was just a kid, still only in 8th grade. I was recovering from a broken tibia/fibula and had a full length cast on my right leg, so I was asleep downstairs on the couch. My mom came downstairs, about 7:30ish west coast time, part of our normal morning routine, until she told me that New York was under attack. My first thought as a half awake kid was a fleet of Soviet Bear bombers carpet bombing the city. Then we turned on the tv and reality struck home watching the towers come down. School that day was definitely a surreal experience as conflicting and fragmentary pieces of information came in. Some classes we watched the news all hour, some continued to teach as normal, others tried teaching with the news on the background. I remember rumors that there was a fifth hijacked aircraft over the Midwest, maybe even over LA. Even as an eighth grader, by the end of the day I knew we were at war and things would never be the same again. By chance it also happened to be the day I finished the book Black Hawk Down. That day, 12 years ago continues to reverberate as it was a driving factor behind my decision to enlist after high school, and that continues to shape my (admittedly young) adult life today



I was in the 4th grade when it happened. Every teacher was ordered pretty much not to teach. All we did was watch the news on the TV until school was over.


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 11, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> You guys/gals have any ideas for some interesting CE topics? My employer is asking us all if we have any topics we are interested in. Thanks!



Suspension trauma has always interested me.


----------



## dC0m (Sep 11, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I was in the 4th grade when it happened. Every teacher was ordered pretty much not to teach. All we did was watch the news on the TV until school was over.



Same here. Matter of fact, everyone was sent home early for "safety" reasons.


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 11, 2013)

Honest, I don't even remember my school saying anything about it. I remember seeing it on TV before school, but not knowing what the big deal was (I was 6), and from what I remember we went about the day normally at school.


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 11, 2013)

Geeze I was a senior


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 11, 2013)

I was 11 years old and in the process of moving to Germany. We had just arrived a couple days before (probably September 8 or so), and the movers were bringing in all our stuff that day. I had just come home from school when the attacks began. The moving process basically stopped after we heard the news. The German speaking movers brought in our TV and helped us set it up, and we all sat around and watched the news for the rest of the afternoon. Since I went to school on a military base with my Dad in the Air Force, MPs escorted all the American kids coming onto the base from the time they left their homes off base until they got to the buses and rode it to school. We had armed guards at school for months after. Absolutely surreal experience. Since almost everyone's parents were in the military, everyone knew early on that their parents would soon be deployed.


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 11, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> Geeze I was a senior



I wasn't a senior citizen then, but I'm feeling mighty close to it now.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 11, 2013)

I was in 7th grade. Just came back from computer lab. It was on the Tv and everyone was quiet. Then I saw the second tower hit. I really didn't even know what the twin towers were.

We watched the news for the rest of school. The principal ordered all TVs to be turned off so we took turns standing guard in the hallway to make sure no one was coming. And our teacher sat and explained what this meant to all of us.

I got picked up early that day and we went to church and prayed for a really long time.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 11, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I was in 7th grade. Just came back from computer lab. It was on the Tv and everyone was quiet. Then I saw the second tower hit. I really didn't even know what the twin towers were.
> 
> We watched the news for the rest of school. The principal ordered all TVs to be turned off so we took turns standing guard in the hallway to make sure no one was coming. And our teacher sat and explained what this meant to all of us.
> 
> I got picked up early that day and we went to church and prayed for a really long time.



I was in 1st grade. I had just woken up and walked out to my living room to see my mom watching the T.V with tears in her eyes. I don't remember if I had seen the second plane hit but I do vividly remember the towers falling.

When I went to school all I can remember is my teacher talking about the twin towers. Prior to 9/11 I didn't even know what the twin towers was or what terrorism was. I do believe school got out early, I went home and my mom, dad, sister, and I prayed on the couch then watched George Bush's news conference thing. Seems not to long after my cousin in the Marine Corps was deployed to Kuwait or Afghanistan.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 11, 2013)

Finally decided to work a 24 hour car. It feels weird to have a station that you are always at and not SSM.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 12, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Finally decided to work a 24 hour car. It feels weird to have a station that you are always at and not SSM.



It rubs the lower pay rate on its skin...   :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 12, 2013)

Jambi said:


> It rubs the lower pay rate on its skin...   :rofl:



In this case yes but what we often end up doing is put employees on 2 12 hour shifts.

.....it puts the lower rate in the basket to avoid the hose :rofl:


----------



## Aprz (Sep 12, 2013)

Interesting stories.

I remember going downstairs after waking up, and both of my parents were glued to the TV, totally shocked. They decided to take us (me and my two brothers) to school late. When we got to school, my teacher explained what was going on, but I still didn't really understand any of it. I didn't know about terrorism or the world trade centers. I was only in 6th grade. I don't recall anything being different about the rest of the day, my teacher still taught class after talking about 9/11, and I don't think we were let out early. I remember watching the George Bush speech thing, and thinking "there's the president on TV", lol.


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 12, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Interesting stories.
> 
> I remember going downstairs after waking up, and both of my parents were glued to the TV, totally shocked. They decided to take us (me and my two brothers) to school late. When we got to school, my teacher explained what was going on, but I still didn't really understand any of it. I didn't know about terrorism or the world trade centers. I was only in 6th grade. I don't recall anything being different about the rest of the day, my teacher still taught class after talking about 9/11, and I don't think we were let out early. I remember watching the George Bush speech thing, and thinking "there's the president on TV", lol.


It's funny how we remember the simple things like that. I have no idea why, but I remember my thoughts when I saw it on TV and I was just thinking the office papers looked like confetti in the air.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 12, 2013)

Shift bid today. Got great days and, despite how much I dislike them, great hours. 

Monday-Thursday 0800-2000. Would've preferred a swing shift but beggers can't be choosers. At least I've got three days to ride the sled with all my buddies since our schedules match now. Yeeeee! Now all we need is some damn snow!!!

I'm ready for it, enough of this summer crap.

Some snow porn for y'all to drool over 

First two are me on my friend's sled. Second one is my sled that I buried in a couple feet of powder, going down a hill


----------



## Household6 (Sep 12, 2013)

You guys all make me feel old. I was working at Redstone as a civilian contractor doing land missile defense systems. I was ushered into a gymnasium with the other civilians on post and put under armed guard for about 12 hours.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 12, 2013)

Dropped my sunglasses today. Now I have to work with a nice scratch in my sunglasses :glare:


----------



## surfinluke (Sep 12, 2013)

Failed the AMR San Diego skills test and have to wait 3 months to retest. Living the dream.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 12, 2013)

surfinluke said:


> Failed the AMR San Diego skills test and have to wait 3 months to retest. Living the dream.



That sucks.  Was it more than ECG, intubation and ventilation, IO, and an assessment?


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 12, 2013)

surfinluke said:


> Failed the AMR San Diego skills test and have to wait 3 months to retest. Living the dream.



You mean there is an AMR shop that cares about competency and bot warm bodies? 

I dont mean for this to come off as a jab at you.


----------



## surfinluke (Sep 12, 2013)

It was a AAA but with no telltale signs and then coded. Assessment did not necessarily lend itself to AAA but I wasn't as good as I would have liked. Missed a couple things I should have gotten but just gotta work on refining my assessments and getting better.


----------



## surfinluke (Sep 12, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> You mean there is an AMR shop that cares about competency and bot warm bodies?
> 
> I dont mean for this to come off as a jab at you.



Don't worry. I should have been better, but I definitely respect them for having a skills test.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 12, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> You mean there is an AMR shop that cares about competency and bot warm bodies?
> 
> I dont mean for this to come off as a jab at you.



Just because you pass the skills test doesn't mean you anything more than a warm body.....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 13, 2013)

KY jelly on the door handles, mod handles, steering wheel and both radio mics then changing the unit clock to half an hour ahead of real world time? Felt like a real dumbass nagging at dispatch to let me go home before I realized someone screwed with our clock. 

I'm all for fun and games but someone's gonna get it. A little KY, sure...this much is ridiculous though. Especially when I get yelled at because I had a delayed chute time out of the ER trying to clean it up before we could go en route to a priority call.


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 13, 2013)

Got my first intubation! Didnt even have to RSI!!


----------



## surfinluke (Sep 13, 2013)

It's always a great feeling hitting your first tube. Nice job.


----------



## Chris07 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ok, curiosity has gotten to me. I just read a thread on the forums that mentioned raising the head of a patient in cath lab recovery. Apparently it can kill the patient, why? :huh:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 13, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> Ok, curiosity has gotten to me. I just read a thread on the forums that mentioned raising the head of a patient in cath lab recovery. Apparently it can kill the patient, why? :huh:



Arterial bleeding.

Think of how the anatomy is around the site where they enter to do the catheterization. Only way to compress it is if they're supine.

That's how it was explained to me when I did a CIC transfer with an RN on board and my brilliant self asked "why's there a sandbag on this dude's crotch?" Luckily she liked teaching and the patient had a sense of humor. One of those spoke before you thought moments.

***Paging Chase, the cardiac step-down RN!!*** wait...did he graduate to CIC yet? I can't keep track of everyone anymore.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 13, 2013)

My allergies are fricken killing me.

If you want me to sleep in our room and not move to the couch, then don't leave the fricken window open when you know I'll die sneezing. 

*rolls eyes*


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 13, 2013)

Robb said:


> KY jelly on the door handles, mod handles, steering wheel and both radio mics then changing the unit clock to half an hour ahead of real world time? Felt like a real dumbass nagging at dispatch to let me go home before I realized someone screwed with our clock.
> 
> I'm all for fun and games but someone's gonna get it. A little KY, sure...this much is ridiculous though. Especially when I get yelled at because I had a delayed chute time out of the ER trying to clean it up before we could go en route to a priority call.



Oh, I never thought about the fun possibilities of changing the unit clock.

In regards to the KY, that's why I've always been firmly against anything that can futz with a unit's ability to respond.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Sep 13, 2013)

Robb said:


> KY jelly on the door handles, mod handles, steering wheel and both radio mics then changing the unit clock to half an hour ahead of real world time? Felt like a real dumbass nagging at dispatch to let me go home before I realized someone screwed with our clock.
> 
> I'm all for fun and games but someone's gonna get it. A little KY, sure...this much is ridiculous though. Especially when I get yelled at because I had a delayed chute time out of the ER trying to clean it up before we could go en route to a priority call.



The clock idea is a great one!  I'm adding that to our repertoire.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 13, 2013)

The rig I'm in today has 461,311 miles on it and surprisingly it runs better than most of the other rigs.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 13, 2013)

My agency requires EMTs to demonstrate a degree of proficiency in reading EKGs. It's nothing too in depth, be able to break down the parts of a tracing, identify common arrhythmias, understand what ST elevation is and what it looks like. 

This is the first time I have studied anything of substance since I finished college in March, and man is it a rude awakening. I was never much for self study but I found "The Only EKG Book You'll Ever Need" at work and am hoping it will set me straight.

In the meantime, I'm curious to what extent paramedic class covered things like axises, hypertrophy and its effects on EKGs, and preexciation syndromes. Since I am teaching myself I am hoping to tailor my learning to more applicable EMS topics but given that I don't really know where to start I am looking for a bit of insight from those of you who have had a real education in EKGs.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 13, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> The rig I'm in today has 461,311 miles on it and surprisingly it runs better than most of the other rigs.



They decommissioned the first BLS ambulance I worked on when it hit 500,000 miles. Ahh the fun memories of that rig. Blew a transmission, broke the torque converter, bent the camshaft, and even more things haha


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 13, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> They decommissioned the first BLS ambulance I worked on when it hit 500,000 miles. Ahh the fun memories of that rig. Blew a transmission, broke the torque converter, bent the camshaft, and even more things haha



This rig that I'm on has caught on fire before, flooded the pt compartment with engine smoke, had tranny problems and who knows what else. It's the 2nd or 3rd best ambulance haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 13, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> This rig that I'm on has caught on fire before, flooded the pt compartment with engine smoke, *had tranny problems* and who knows what else. It's the 2nd or 3rd best ambulance haha



Yeah I hate when my rig can't decided what it wants to be hahaha


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 13, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Yeah I hate when my rig can't decided what it wants to be hahaha



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJL4UGSbeFg[/youtube]


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 13, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Yeah I hate when my rig can't decided what it wants to be hahaha



One of ours has a hard time getting out of first. It red lines followed by a hard jerking motion as it shifts into second.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 13, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> One of ours has a hard time getting out of first. It red lines followed by a hard jerking motion as it shifts into second.



I bet it really limps into third. 

/too easy.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 13, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> One of ours has a hard time getting out of first. It red lines followed by a hard jerking motion as it shifts into second.



Is it a ford, if so it's a common problem.




JPINFV said:


> I bet it really limps into third.
> 
> /too easy.



Lol


----------



## Wheel (Sep 13, 2013)

Tigger said:


> My agency requires EMTs to demonstrate a degree of proficiency in reading EKGs. It's nothing too in depth, be able to break down the parts of a tracing, identify common arrhythmias, understand what ST elevation is and what it looks like.
> 
> This is the first time I have studied anything of substance since I finished college in March, and man is it a rude awakening. I was never much for self study but I found "The Only EKG Book You'll Ever Need" at work and am hoping it will set me straight.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm curious to what extent paramedic class covered things like axises, hypertrophy and its effects on EKGs, and preexciation syndromes. Since I am teaching myself I am hoping to tailor my learning to more applicable EMS topics but given that I don't really know where to start I am looking for a bit of insight from those of you who have had a real education in EKGs.



Take a class if you can find one. Seriously. My program barely covered anything on 12 leads, and I basically had to teach myself. Axis deviation never clicked for me until I took a class our medical director gave.

The book I have and that many recommend as a good text on the "why" of everything is art of interpretation. I like it a lot. As far as what you need to know? STEMI and STEMI mimics are great. Start there.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 13, 2013)

Back to being full time again after being part time for over a year. Done only a handful or two of day shifts. Gonna be full time day shift.  This will be interesting.


----------



## brian328 (Sep 13, 2013)

finally got my EMT cert transferred from CA to TX, and it only took 7.5 weeks!


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 14, 2013)

Well that's a first. Field supervisor just said we can clock out early 















And of course he called when we were 45 min out from end of shift, already been cleared back to station -_-

But hey, considering the last couple weeks dispatch has seemed more interested in giving us one last call instead of go back to station page, it's a nice change


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 14, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> The clock idea is a great one!  I'm adding that to our repertoire.



The clock was pretty good. I didn't think it was funny at the time but now looking back it was. 

Someone has it out for me though. Had a handful of ammonia inhalants taped to our brake pedal. They even went as far as coloring the tape completely black. Didn't notice until I was coming up to a light code 3 and all of the dude everyone is wide freaking awake hacking their lungs out. 

I'm pretty sure I nailed down who did it. They'll be getting the door handle/mic treatment they gave us only I'm using d50 and thiamine.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 14, 2013)

Robb said:


> The clock was pretty good. I didn't think it was funny at the time but now looking back it was.
> 
> Someone has it out for me though. Had a handful of ammonia inhalants taped to our brake pedal. They even went as far as coloring the tape completely black. Didn't notice until I was coming up to a light code 3 and all of the dude everyone is wide freaking awake hacking their lungs out.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I nailed down who did it. They'll be getting the door handle/mic treatment they gave us only I'm using d50 and thiamine.



We had someone use D50 on the windshield. It damaged the windshield to the point it had to be replaced.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 14, 2013)

Just took another vent transfer. 

71 yom was hit on his motorcycle by a SUV going 60mph.

Fractures:
Open humorous
R and L radius/ulna
R and L tib/fib
Pelvis in 3 spots
7 ribs
Sternum
Right knee dislocation

He was intubated and sedated. They took him off propofol when we got there. Switched him to Ativan and fentanyl drip. 2mg/hr and 100mcg/hr. 

He had an arterial line, subclavian, and an IV in the hand. 

I don't think he's gonna make it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 14, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Just took another vent transfer.
> 
> 71 yom was hit on his motorcycle by a SUV going 60mph.
> 
> ...



I give him props for being 71 and still on a bike.


----------



## exodus (Sep 14, 2013)

So in my 36 hour shift we had 16 calls, 14 transports, one out of town transfer, and still got off an hour late making at a 37 hour shift...  

In total, I think we managed ABOUT 4 hours of sleep in the ambulance. Oh yes, we spent only ~30 mins in a comfort station the entire time...


----------



## Household6 (Sep 14, 2013)

There's not much that makes my icy heart laugh out loud, but this did...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Flov7Q6pQNk


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 14, 2013)

Our off-going crews went on an MVC about an hour before shift change.  They showed up to find a 22yo with decerebrate posturing.  Once at the trauma center, the pt was diagnosed with a basil ganglia hemorrhage and had an initial ICP of 21.  Not good...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 14, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Is it a ford, if so it's a common problem.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 15, 2013)

I am officially tired.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 15, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I am officially tired.



It's not official until its EMTlife official!!


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 15, 2013)

I've broken two trucks in ~24 hours. Do I win a prize?


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 15, 2013)

Currently having a not-quite-quarter-life-career-choice-crisis...


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 15, 2013)

Follow-up: The more I think about things, I think I'd really like to be full time in EMS, with an eye towards (eventually) being an administrator that gets a lot of field time.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 15, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I've broken two trucks in ~24 hours. Do I win a prize?



Yes. Reserve 9.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 15, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Follow-up: The more I think about things, I think I'd really like to be full time in EMS, with an eye towards (eventually) being an administrator that gets a lot of field time.



Don't do it.

If you're anything like me, you'll change your mind 5 times a week


----------



## Rhonda (Sep 15, 2013)

Today confirmed that people in Vegas are officially crazy. I was driving to a call when some crazy lady at the bus stop threw something at my rig causing a dent. WTH is wrong with people.


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 15, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Don't do it.
> 
> If you're anything like me, you'll change your mind 5 times a week



I wish I knew what was the right move. It's frustrating to be vacillating...I swear I'm (normally) decisive


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 15, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> I wish I knew what was the right move. It's frustrating to be vacillating...I swear I'm (normally) decisive



Trust me, I hear ya. I'm the same way, but that's one thing I can't decide on. Ask Rob about it, too; he's in the same boat.

I've decided to just go finish my UG and not even think about it until then. Whatever I choose to do will involve some form of a graduate degree, so I'm just going to knock out the first step and decide when I get there.


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hahaha, I was just driving through Sun City (it's a town of all older people in Az, I think it's 55+) and was listening to Bobby Bland's "Ain't no Love in the City" and stopped at a stoplight. Normally when I stop, I turn everything off, because I think it's rather rude to blast music at a light. This old man, had to of been 65 at least, told me to turn it back and busted out singing along :rofl: That made my day.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 16, 2013)

Back to Borg orientation tomorrow


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 16, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Back to Borg orientation tomorrow



Try not to murder any cones when you do EVOC at the raceway


----------



## Jambi (Sep 16, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Try not to murder any cones when you do EVOC at the raceway



That's Tuesday. Tomorrow is sweet, sweet didactic time.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 16, 2013)

Today I learned that there are people out there that have a fetish for anesthesiologists. 
:blink:


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 16, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Today I learned that there are people out there that have a fetish for anesthesiologists.
> :blink:



Oh yeah, paralysis and ventilators...Talk about exciting!


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Oh yeah, paralysis and ventilators...Talk about exciting!



"Oh yes put that 7.5 down my throat" 

"Ohh you have succs?"

"Bag me!"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm officially out on maternity leave. :/ (how weird is that!) If my wife doesn't have the baby tonight, induction tomorrow. Talk about nerve wracking. 

...and not working for the last few days has been great. I could get used to this. Not another medic shift until at least October 10th.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 16, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I'm officially out on maternity leave. :/ (how weird is that!) If my wife doesn't have the baby tonight, induction tomorrow. Talk about nerve wracking.
> 
> ...and not working for the last few days has been great. I could get used to this. Not another medic shift until at least October 10th.



You can take a break from moderating too h34r:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 16, 2013)

Achilles said:


> You can take a break from moderating too h34r:



Now I'm watching you even MORE closely. You might as well just be holding up a sign.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 16, 2013)

Anjel said:


> "Oh yes put that 7.5 down my throat"
> 
> "Ohh you have succs?"
> 
> "Bag me!"







and I'm more of an 8.5... with the cuff inflated.


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 16, 2013)

I wish I had the money to smash a nearly 110k BMW up on purpose... 
http://www.carthrottle.com/two-guys-smash-up-a-bmw-m6-with-a-sledge-hammer-and-an-axe/

It doesn't say, but if anyone was wondering, the "problems" he was complaining of it being plagued with was vibrations, rattles and jolting during gear shifts... :blink:


----------



## Household6 (Sep 16, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I'm officially out on maternity leave. :/ (how weird is that!) If my wife doesn't have the baby tonight, induction tomorrow. Talk about nerve wracking.
> 
> ...and not working for the last few days has been great. I could get used to this. Not another medic shift until at least October 10th.



Well, happy pushing to her!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 16, 2013)

Household6 said:


> Well, happy pushing to her!



I'll pas it on!


----------



## Tigger (Sep 16, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Follow-up: The more I think about things, I think I'd really like to be full time in EMS, with an eye towards (eventually) being an administrator that gets a lot of field time.



You and me both.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 16, 2013)

So I got stuck in ultra-traffic from hell today, and despite budgeting an hour and a half of travel time to drive 50 miles, I still got to find out what happens when you show up 20 minutes late for EVOC (yes I called ahead): You get to go home...

I got to have my very own office space experience today as 4 people explained to me how I should leave earlier, be more aware of traffic patterns, etc.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy3rjQGc6lA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 16, 2013)

Achilles said:


> You can take a break from moderating too h34r:



When one of us takes a break for any reason, the rest of us get that much more involved...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 16, 2013)

Look who's got a fancy patch. IT'S ME I HAVE THE FANCY PATCH. NOW KNEEL KNEEL ALL OF YOU!KNEEL BEFORE ME AND GROVEL IN MY ......... 

Yeah I didn't figure that would work. Figured it was worth a shot though. I'll just be over here using my patch as a coaster for my beer


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 16, 2013)

Congrats to DEMedic and BBG.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 16, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> When one of us takes a break for any reason, the rest of us get that much more involved...



Borg do not rest, who you kidding?


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 16, 2013)

Woah! Who's this guy?!

Congrats, BBG


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Look who's got a fancy patch. IT'S ME I HAVE THE FANCY PATCH. NOW KNEEL KNEEL ALL OF YOU!KNEEL BEFORE ME AND GROVEL IN MY .........
> 
> Yeah I didn't figure that would work. Figured it was worth a shot though. I'll just be over here using my patch as a coaster for my beer



Proud of you BBG!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 16, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Proud of you BBG!



 me pass test


----------



## Tigger (Sep 16, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> me pass test



He's back! Congrats!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 16, 2013)

Tigger said:


> He's back! Congrats!



Bigger balder and 70% more edumucated


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 16, 2013)

Welcome back! Let your freak flag... Uhhhhh ... Disco patch fly.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 16, 2013)

The man, the myth, the patch.  BBG rocks it! Congrats.  :beerchug:


----------



## Jambi (Sep 17, 2013)

My full-time casino job gets be some flak and the occasional jeer from my fellow EMT or medic, but it pays well and occasionally these sorts of messes end up being dropped off.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 17, 2013)

Jambi said:


> So I got stuck in ultra-traffic from hell today, and despite budgeting an hour and a half of travel time to drive 50 miles, I still got to find out what happens when you show up 20 minutes late for EVOC (yes I called ahead): You get to go home...
> 
> I got to have my very own office space experience today as 4 people explained to me how I should leave earlier, be more aware of traffic patterns, etc.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Fy3rjQGc6lA[/YOUTUBE]



215 North through Perris?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 17, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Look who's got a fancy patch. IT'S ME I HAVE THE FANCY PATCH. NOW KNEEL KNEEL ALL OF YOU!KNEEL BEFORE ME AND GROVEL IN MY .........
> 
> Yeah I didn't figure that would work. Figured it was worth a shot though. I'll just be over here using my patch as a coaster for my beer




Medical control request denied.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> 215 North through Perris?



15 north passed the 91, and 60, and 10...just south of hitting the 210.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 17, 2013)

Jambi said:


> 15 north passed the 91, and 60, and 10...just south of hitting the 210.




15 N where it combines with the 60 is always the suck.


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 17, 2013)

I just realized I only have 2 class days of Anat/Phys left. That makes me so very happy, haha 
If anyone could help me really quick, what effect does parasympathetic stimulation have on blood vessels? I know what the sympathetic does, can't find para, though.
Edit: I'm guessing it shunts blood towards the digestive system, but that's a guess.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 17, 2013)

9D4 said:


> I just realized I only have 2 class days of Anat/Phys left. That makes me so very happy, haha
> If anyone could help me really quick, what effect does parasympathetic stimulation have on blood vessels? I know what the sympathetic does, can't find para, though.
> Edit: I'm guessing it shunts blood towards the digestive system, but that's a guess.



Feed and breed


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks. I figured that was it, but I wanted to make sure for the test, because the study guide has a couple questions on it.


----------



## Household6 (Sep 17, 2013)

After two straight days and nights of some kind of food poisoning, diarrhea, vomiting, dehydration, not eating....

*I CAN FIT INTO MY SIZE TWO BLUE JEANS. *






This is a huge deal.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeesh, 3 1/2 hrs on a single RT call with a patient that took 1.5mg of Ativan and was still extremely agitated, a SNF that didn't even know they had a patient coming in (because the hospital a) didn't call them at all and b) didn't even have anything ready for us when we got there to begin with, and when we called dispatch was apparently the 4th time today we had issues from that hospital)


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfOmCwp7PmI[/YOUTUBE]

Anyone who has every worked in a camp will get this.


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 17, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Look who's got a fancy patch.



Congrats!

So, what's the plan? Run a megacode on a plane?


----------



## MMiz (Sep 17, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> Look who's got a fancy patch. IT'S ME I HAVE THE FANCY PATCH. NOW KNEEL KNEEL ALL OF YOU!KNEEL BEFORE ME AND GROVEL IN MY .........
> 
> Yeah I didn't figure that would work. Figured it was worth a shot though. I'll just be over here using my patch as a coaster for my beer


Congrats!


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 17, 2013)

Congrats, BBG!!!

Jambi, I couldn't help but think, why would someone go to a casino to get medical help?  Isn't there someplace better suited nearby, like, oh, I don't know....say.....a hospital, maybe?  And I know you have no idea what they were thinking.  Just an observation.


----------



## MissK (Sep 18, 2013)

I just got engaged! Woohoo!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 18, 2013)

MissK said:


> I just got engaged! Woohoo!



My condolences...I mean congratulations!!!


----------



## Jambi (Sep 18, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> Congrats, BBG!!!
> 
> Jambi, I couldn't help but think, why would someone go to a casino to get medical help?  Isn't there someplace better suited nearby, like, oh, I don't know....say.....a hospital, maybe?  And I know you have no idea what they were thinking.  Just an observation.



Lol...tell me about it.  I had a tour bus heading to a different casino stop at ours when one of their passengers went ALOC during the ride. The bus then left sans passenger to keep on time.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 18, 2013)

MissK said:


> I just got engaged! Woohoo!



Separate accounts. Do it. Trust me.  :lol:


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 18, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> My condolences...I mean congratulations!!!



I see what you did there...:beerchug:


----------



## Anjel (Sep 18, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Separate accounts. Do it. Trust me.  :lol:



My husband and I have separate bank accounts. It's for the best lol


----------



## MissK (Sep 18, 2013)

Anjel said:


> It's for the best lol



Oh I agree! That's one thing I'm not gonna budge on haha.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 18, 2013)

I think someone stole my registration tags off of my truck...  :angry:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 18, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I think someone stole my registration tags off of my truck...  :angry:



Sorry bout that, mine were expired and I needed new ones


----------



## Jambi (Sep 18, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Sorry bout that, mine were expired and I needed new ones



well, since it was you...it's cool!

The sad thing is, is that I always cut my tags with an "X" after I put them on...except this time.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 18, 2013)

Jambi said:


> well, since it was you...it's cool!
> 
> The sad thing is, is that I always cut my tags with an "X" after I put them on...except this time.



Same thing with me. This time I just did a \ thru it and not the X


----------



## exodus (Sep 18, 2013)

Jambi said:


> well, since it was you...it's cool!
> 
> The sad thing is, is that I always cut my tags with an "X" after I put them on...except this time.



That sucks, it cost 19 bucks for new ones.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 18, 2013)

Not too happy about finishing the last part of my 24hr shift and seeing this in the sky


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 18, 2013)

Note to self and all you supes/admins out there. Don't swap the dispatch center of a high volume/performance, whatever you want to call it, EMS system during the day. 

#imgonnapullthemicoutofthedash


----------



## Achilles (Sep 18, 2013)

Well I'm A :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing moron. :unsure:


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 18, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Well I'm A :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing moron. :unsure:



Agreed.


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 18, 2013)

Well, next weekend just got good  The 2013 Nitto Tire Championship offroad races got moved from Vegas to about 20 minutes away from my house 
I was actually trying to get someone to go to Vegas last month to split the costs until it got cancelled :lol:


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 18, 2013)

Just transported a patient going 40mph on the 110 and 101 freeways, making liberal use of the 4 ways and the "secondaries" (flashing amber lights on the back)

I'm not about to play around when my patient has a diagnosed spinal injury


----------



## exodus (Sep 18, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Just transported a patient going 40mph on the 110 and 101 freeways, making liberal use of the 4 ways and the "secondaries" (flashing amber lights on the back)
> 
> I'm not about to play around when my patient has a diagnosed spinal injury



Why not just use surface streets?


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 19, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I'm not about to play around when my patient has a diagnosed spinal injury



The patient would probably be better off with a slow gentle ride then a rapid transport. Assuming the patient is non-hypotensive and already received a loading dose of steroids at the transferring hospital.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 19, 2013)

Chase said:


> The patient would probably be better off with a slow gentle ride then a rapid transport. Assuming the patient is non-hypotensive and already received a loading dose of steroids at the transferring hospital.



I think that's what the OP did...40 mph on the highway is a smooth ride even in Boston.

Though I agree that I would probably stay off the highway if I could.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 19, 2013)

Chase said:


> The patient would probably be better off with a slow gentle ride then a rapid transport. Assuming the patient is non-hypotensive and already received a loading dose of steroids at the transferring hospital.



Because he needs to be there Yesterday!!!!111 That, and lights make you look cool 


.........


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 19, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I think that's what the OP did...40 mph on the highway is a smooth ride even in Boston.
> 
> Though I agree that I would probably stay off the highway if I could.



Freeways are the smoother option for us. 

40mph in LA makes me thing the poster was being pretty aggressive for driving.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah I would've preferred to avoid the highways, but unfortunately the next best surface road was a nice windy hilly road that was twice the distance and the one other time I drove it (during the day) it wasn't the smoothest of roads 

So...I decided I was more comfortable holding up traffic behind me lol (for the record this was not a code 3 transport, but I was more than happy to use the amber warning lights)


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 19, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Freeways are the smoother option for us.
> 
> 40mph in LA makes me thing the poster was being pretty aggressive for driving.



During the day yeah the freeways are closer to 4 than 40 lol but at night it's a different story


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 19, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> During the day yeah the freeways are closer to 4 than 40 lol but at night it's a different story



That's the main reason I would never work not live anywhere near there. 

Traffic is never like that even on Friday with a major holiday lol


----------



## Anjel (Sep 19, 2013)

Just ran my first CPR.

Guy was a year older than me. I feel like :censored::censored::censored::censored:.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 19, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I think that's what the OP did...40 mph on the highway is a smooth ride even in Boston.
> 
> Though I agree that I would probably stay off the highway if I could.




False... between the roads and the m:censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s, there's no such thing as a smooth ride in Boston.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 19, 2013)

Is it wrong that I get excited when I see when its supposed to "cool down" to 93 degrees this weekend?


----------



## Rhonda (Sep 19, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Is it wrong that I get excited when I see when its supposed to "cool down" to 93 degrees this weekend?



Nope because I told my grandma that a 100 is way cooler than its been. Really looking forward to those double digit days.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 19, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> Nope because I told my grandma that a 100 is way cooler than its been. Really looking forward to those double digit days.



I'll have to break out the jacket for this weakend haha


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 19, 2013)

Broke down and bought GTA V. so if y'all don't hear from me for a week, no need to call an ambulance, unless they're bringing more pizza and beer


----------



## Anjel (Sep 19, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> I'll have to break out the jacket for this weakend haha



It's been in the 50s and 60s here. We jumped up to 79 today and I broke out my shorts and tank top lol


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 19, 2013)

Anjel said:


> It's been in the 50s and 60s here. We jumped up to 79 today and I broke out my shorts and tank top lol



Wow! I would kill for that weather


----------



## EMT2B (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 19, 2013)

EMT2B said:


>


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 19, 2013)

EMT2B said:


>



I didn't think they could get any worse...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Achilles (Sep 19, 2013)

DEmedic said:


>



Did you have your kid yet?:unsure:


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 19, 2013)

EMT2B said:


>



Quick correction. We do it at 95 MPH, as evidenced by the thread from earlier today. Now, carry on with your mobile doctoring


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 19, 2013)

I wonder how that kid who just posted that feels if he was actually serious...

Poor little guy.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 19, 2013)

EMT2B said:


>




So... how's your ability at reading chest x-rays? Oh, your pain medication is limited to morphine? How quaint. When was the last time you decided on a disposition besides "local ED vs trauma center"?


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh yeah, congrats Rob! Que bonita!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 19, 2013)

Okay, that's enough bashing on the EMS doing the same thing at 70mph pic.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 19, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Okay, that's enough bashing on the EMS doing the same thing at 70mph pic.



http://youtu.be/WMX_DNeziH0?t=1m30s :rofl:


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 19, 2013)

Found this guy behind Albertsons today


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 19, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Found this guy behind Albertsons today



Pic no worky


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 20, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Pic no worky



I thought he found a question mark in a box.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 20, 2013)

I find it incredibly frustrating that I've been driving emergency vehicles for years, have never been involved in an accident or received a ticket in my private vehicle, and rental car companies still attempt to charge me a young driver surcharge. USAA discount and fee waiving to the rescue!


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 20, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Okay, that's enough bashing on the EMS doing the same thing at 70mph pic.



If the ambulance goes 88 mph, can I throw some more posts in before your warning?


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 20, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Pic no worky



My iphone dropped the ball on that one... sorry guys


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 20, 2013)

Ok this is my second try. Hopefully I copied the right link. So we found this guy behind a Albertsons under a bench... fingers crossed hope it works this time haha...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 20, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> If the ambulance goes 88 mph, can I throw some more posts in before your warning?



Sure...

But there will be a forum vacation for each one


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 20, 2013)

So I read this article about idiopathic anaphylaxis yesterday then hooked a call for it today...coincidence much?

Did all the fun stuff before I got there, all I did was paperwork


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 20, 2013)

Well, as of today I added the 4 extra classes to my spring semester that makes me eligible for an associates in "emergency response and operations". No idea what the hell that even means, but hey. It's an associates, haha. 
It's literally just my paramedic cert, plus general education classes. I don't know why it's not just an AAS in paramedicine...


----------



## Tigger (Sep 20, 2013)

I am awake at four am in a moving vehicle. And it isn't an ambulance. Me no like.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 20, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I am awake at four am in a moving vehicle. And it isn't an ambulance. Me no like.



I'm awake at 435am sitting on my couch and I still no like


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 20, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Sure...
> 
> But there will be a forum vacation for each one



Not that it matters... When I go back to the future from when I posted those messages, I'd just go far enough into the future that I'll no longer be banned.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ha! I'm on vacation for the next 12 days. No calls, no ambulances, and no pager waking me up in the middle of the night. I'm out of the state too, so I can't even do something stupid like pick up OT shifts in the middle of my break.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 20, 2013)

Is it really necessary to run lights and sirens at 5am when the stoplights are not even on yet (flashing yellow) and there is literally 2 cars on the road?

You are giving me a headache and I bet we will get to the hospital at the same time.


#FireEMS <_<


----------



## exodus (Sep 20, 2013)

Chase said:


> Is it really necessary to run lights and sirens at 5am when the stoplights are not even on yet (flashing yellow) and there is literally 2 cars on the road?
> 
> You are giving me a headache and I bet we will get to the hospital at the same time.
> 
> ...



Stoplights aren't on 24/7?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 20, 2013)

Chase said:


> Is it really necessary to run lights and sirens at 5am when the stoplights are not even on yet (flashing yellow) and there is literally 2 cars on the road?
> 
> You are giving me a headache and I bet we will get to the hospital at the same time.
> 
> ...



I was soo confused when I was in NY and saw the flashing yellow lights. I had no clue what they meant. Here stop lights are on 24/7. When the power goes out the stop lights flash red.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 20, 2013)

exodus said:


> Stoplights aren't on 24/7?



From like 12am-6am most stoplights on main streets turn to flashing yellow or blinking red. So the Main Street would be yellow and side streets coming to intersections would be like stop signs.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 20, 2013)

Chase said:


> From like 12am-6am most stoplights on main streets turn to flashing yellow or blinking red. So the Main Street would be yellow and side streets coming to intersections would be like stop signs.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 20, 2013)

At least I know all the lights on my dashboard work...


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 20, 2013)

If you are thinking about ODing, I can hook you up with my last patient.  He managed to get ahold of IV valium, methadone and dilaudid.  And that's just what we were able to find.  Who knows if he took anything else.  I'm thinking he subscribes to the idea of "go big, or go home."


----------



## Jambi (Sep 20, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> If you are thinking about ODing, I can hook you up with my last patient.  He managed to get ahold of IV valium, methadone and dilaudid.  And that's just what we were able to find.  Who knows if he took anything else.  I'm thinking he subscribes to the idea of "go big, or go home."



I'd call that Olympic.


----------



## exodus (Sep 20, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> At least I know all the lights on my dashboard work...



What rig are you on today?


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 20, 2013)

Just got a text from my partner telling me that they are expecting the OD we took in this morning to not make it.  I am hoping to find out if he was on anything else, or if there was something else going on as well.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 20, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Did you have your kid yet?:unsure:



I did. Yesterday at 4:26 in the morning, Katie came out to meet us. My wife is awesome. Like a true crossfit junkie she said, "I bet next time I can do it quicker." Like a WOD. Katie: birth for time.


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 20, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I did. Yesterday at 4:26 in the morning, Katie came out to meet us. My wife is awesome. Like a true crossfit junkie she said, "I bet next time I can do it quicker." Like a WOD. Katie: birth for time.



Congrats on your baby girl!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you Epi!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 20, 2013)

exodus said:


> What rig are you on today?



Burn unit


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 20, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I did. Yesterday at 4:26 in the morning, Katie came out to meet us. My wife is awesome. Like a true crossfit junkie she said, "I bet next time I can do it quicker." Like a WOD. Katie: birth for time.



Congrats! They grow quick!


----------



## Anjel (Sep 20, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I did. Yesterday at 4:26 in the morning, Katie came out to meet us. My wife is awesome. Like a true crossfit junkie she said, "I bet next time I can do it quicker." Like a WOD. Katie: birth for time.



She's beautiful. Congrats my friend!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks. I think we'll keep her.


----------



## EMT2B (Sep 21, 2013)

I send you dancing rodents from the jungles of Africa.  CONGA-RATS!!  
[/lame joke]


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 21, 2013)

You've used that one before ^  When Anjel passed her NR (I have no clue how I remember when you said it haha)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 21, 2013)

As much as I like trauma ending your shift with a 30ish year old auto v ped with a GCS of 5 is never fun.

I, a paramedic, used an OPA and a BVM all the way to the hospital. Who'd have think one of us could do that!?


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 21, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I did. Yesterday at 4:26 in the morning, Katie came out to meet us. My wife is awesome. Like a true crossfit junkie she said, "I bet next time I can do it quicker." Like a WOD. Katie: birth for time.


Congrats! After the first few months, you'll look back (forever) wistfully upon the time when you could just put her down on a blanket and she'll stay there...


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 21, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Burn unit


Not the one that's on fire?


----------



## surfinluke (Sep 21, 2013)

Just got hired for my first medic position. Can't wait to start growing as a provider and being more involved in the EMTLife community.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 21, 2013)

Robb said:


> As much as I like trauma ending your shift with a 30ish year old auto v ped with a GCS of 5 is never fun.
> 
> I, a paramedic, used an OPA and a BVM all the way to the hospital. Who'd have think one of us could do that!?



Wait! Was that "BLS before ALS"? Oh my god!


----------



## Jambi (Sep 21, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I did. Yesterday at 4:26 in the morning, Katie came out to meet us. My wife is awesome. Like a true crossfit junkie she said, "I bet next time I can do it quicker." Like a WOD. Katie: birth for time.



Congrats! My little girl certainly has got my number.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 21, 2013)

She really has won us both over.  I'm pretty smitten. I know things are going to be different when she's 15 and rolling her eyes at me, but now she's a little angel.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 21, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> Not the one that's on fire?



Yep. It looks amazing going code 3 as we leave a trail of smoke behind us haha. 

It's a rig we have that the paint job is sponsoring the burn institute.


----------



## exodus (Sep 21, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Yep. It looks amazing going code 3 as we leave a trail of smoke behind us haha.
> 
> It's a rig we have that the paint job is sponsoring the burn institute.



Our rig yesterday actually dumps black smoke when we take off...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 21, 2013)

exodus said:


> Our rig yesterday actually dumps black smoke when we take off...



That's a normal thing that diesels do. 

In New York for Sandy we had a ton of rigs that would blow out white smoke. They would have to take the ambulances and do laps every couple of hours to clean it out.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 21, 2013)

exodus said:


> Our rig yesterday actually dumps black smoke when we take off...



Accidentally smoked out some poor guys car yesterday when we took off from a red light. Needless to say he didn't look to happy after that and we got the hell out of there.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 21, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Accidentally smoked out some poor guys car yesterday when we took off from a red light. Needless to say he didn't look to happy after that and we got the hell out of there.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9vLNbFMPr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## exodus (Sep 21, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> That's a normal thing that diesels do.
> 
> In New York for Sandy we had a ton of rigs that would blow out white smoke. They would have to take the ambulances and do laps every couple of hours to clean it out.



Also, its super sluggish when it happens as well.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 21, 2013)

exodus said:


> Also, its super sluggish when it happens as well.



That's just because they are fords :rofl:


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 22, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Just ran my first CPR.
> 
> Guy was a year older than me. I feel like :censored::censored::censored::censored:.



My first CPR was a solo arrival with 2or 3 minutes before the next person arrived and a total of probably 5 minutes before the cavalry arrived. Not a good outcome, was probably deceased before I even arrived on scene. But you still have to keep pumping. Yeah it sucks. Took me a few days to start feeling better and over a week before the guy wasn't regularly invading my dreams.

Sympathy to you. At least in my case the guy was a couple decades older then me.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 22, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9vLNbFMPr4[/YOUTUBE]



Is it wrong that that is one of my favorite youtube videos?


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 22, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9vLNbFMPr4[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah thats acting like an adult :glare:

Thanks to all the emissions crap on the new diesels our trucks never blow smoke. Fine with me too.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 22, 2013)

Amtrak y u always so late. Never on time in Rhode Island. Not once.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 23, 2013)

1st test for entrance to medic school tomorrow. 200 question test the EMT class uses as their final. Have to get an 80% or better to pass. Followed by a ~150 A&P test on Wednesday. Yep I'm nervous :wacko:


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 23, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> 1st test for entrance to medic school tomorrow. 200 question test the EMT class uses as their final. Have to get an 80% or better to pass. Followed by a ~150 A&P test on Wednesday. Yep I'm nervous :wacko:


Good luck 
I felt the same way, but ours was 100 question pharmacology test. Followed by an A&P test every class day except for one so far... It's so much fun :unsure: haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 23, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Good luck
> I felt the same way, but ours was 100 question pharmacology test. Followed by an A&P test every class day except for one so far... It's so much fun :unsure: haha



Class doesn't start until January. If I pass those 2 tests I get moved to an oral interview in October which consists of 5 patients that I have to assess, properly treat, and correctly diagnose in 15 minutes. 

I don't want to think of the tests when medic school actually starts lol


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 23, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Class doesn't start until January. If I pass those 2 tests I get moved to an oral interview in October which consists of 5 patients that I have to assess, properly treat, and correctly diagnose in 15 minutes.
> 
> I don't want to think of the tests when medic school actually starts lol


Haha, ours isn't that bad. We only have an oral board if we average less than a 90% through block 1. Or if you get less than a 85 on the final. 
I think it consists of 3 random skills, which are basic. Like the psychomotor at the end of Basic. 
It is pretty fast paced, though. We have had a normal, college credit Bio 160 class shortened down to 12 class days for us to start out with. Tests have been a lot harder than what I'm used to and I was an all AP student until I graduated this year. Wasn't as prepared as I should have been, though.
Bio hasn't been all that exciting, but I think I'm even less excited for cardiology and the pharmacology course to start next month. 
I am getting pretty stoked for the internship in Nov, though (I have to do twelve shifts as a basic to go into block 2, since I've never worked in the field).


----------



## Anjel (Sep 23, 2013)

Ours was... Here is my 4000 dollars. 

Accepted! Lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 23, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Ours was... Here is my 4000 dollars.
> 
> Accepted! Lol



That's how most of them are here... Only they are up into the $10,000 range. The ones who have entrance requirements (A&P, EMT Experience, entrance tests) are a lot cheaper.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 23, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Class doesn't start until January. If I pass those 2 tests I get moved to an oral interview in October which consists of 5 patients that I have to assess, properly treat, and correctly diagnose in 15 minutes.
> 
> I don't want to think of the tests when medic school actually starts lol



Sounds like you're going to Crafton Hills.


----------



## surfinluke (Sep 23, 2013)

If crafton hills wasn't such a commute for me, I would have loved to go there.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 23, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Sounds like you're going to Crafton Hills.



Good guess haha


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 23, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Good guess haha



One of my partners was going to go there. He did all his assessments perfect but did them in 16 minutes. No go for him.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 23, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> One of my partners was going to go there. He did all his assessments perfect but did them in 16 minutes. No go for him.



Yep. They are very strict about the time frame. 

I didn't realize calculating drip rates was going to be on the EMT test. Glad I still remember how to do it.


----------



## exodus (Sep 23, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Yep. They are very strict about the time frame.
> 
> I didn't realize calculating drip rates was going to be on the EMT test. Glad I still remember how to do it.



Just use the 10meq/ml dripset and it's super easy... Hide the 60 though.
(I think) We didn't learn drips in EMT school.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 23, 2013)

exodus said:


> Just use the 10meq/ml dripset and it's super easy... Hide the 60 though.
> (I think) We didn't learn drips in EMT school.



The semester I went thru EMT class is the last semester it was taught here. 500cc with a macro drip set to be infused in 1 hour, how many drops per second do you need? It wasn't hard at all. Just had to really think back.


----------



## triemal04 (Sep 23, 2013)

exodus said:


> Just use the 10meq/ml dripset and it's super easy... Hide the 60 though.
> (I think) We didn't learn drips in EMT school.


*gtt*/ml.  I bet if you told them you would use a 10 millequivelent per milliliter dripset you'd get a couple of strange looks...


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 23, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> The semester I went thru EMT class is the last semester it was taught here. 500cc with a macro drip set to be infused in 1 hour, how many drops per second do you need? It wasn't hard at all. Just had to really think back.



Answer: Screw drips just grab a pump h34r:


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2013)

Chase said:


> Answer: Screw drips just grab a pump h34r:



Or dial a flow lol


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 23, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Or dial a flow lol


I had 3 of those things bust in row...


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> I had 3 of those things bust in row...



Never actually used one. I just know my old service carried them.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 23, 2013)

Chase said:


> Answer: Screw drips just grab a pump h34r:



Welcome to my area where paramedics don't carry pumps. You want a pump you just upgraded that transport from ALS to CCT :glare:


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Welcome to my area where paramedics don't carry pumps. You want a pump you just upgraded that transport from ALS to CCT :glare:



Lol and out here I can take pumps and vents as a normal medic on 911


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 23, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Never actually used one. I just know my old service carried them.


IMHO, that's about as much use as they should get... seen, never used. The ones that did work weren't exactly all that accurate. They had to be adjusted a bit to get the flow rate right. It was usually just easier to leave it open (we were required to have them inline for certain drips) and just regulate the gtt using the rolling clamp. :wacko:


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 23, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> DesertEMT66 said:
> 
> 
> > Chase said:
> ...


And back then, I'd have gone Golum for a pump... my _PRECIOUSSSS _pump...


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 23, 2013)

Post Number 41544 at the bottom of the page 





DesertEMT66 said:


> The semester I went thru EMT class is the last semester it was taught here. 500cc with a macro drip set to be infused in 1 hour, how many drops per second do you need? It wasn't hard at all. Just had to really think back.



Cut to post Number 41561 at the top of the next page


TransportJockey said:


> Lol and out here I can take pumps and vents as a normal medic on 911



I think the Tapatalk app on my phone is shorting me posts :glare:


----------



## Aprz (Sep 23, 2013)

For drips, I always do this.

mL/hour = gtt/min with 60 gtt drip set (micro).

So if you want 500 mL/hour, with a micro drip set, it's 500 gtt/min.

For 10 drip set, I divide what I would get with a 60 drip set by 6 (cause 60/10 = 6). For a 15 drip set, I would divide what would get with a 60 drip set by 4 (cause 60/15 = 4). With a 20 drip set, I would divide by what would I get with a 60 drip set by 3 (cause 60/20 = 3).

I think a lot of areas consider a 10 gtt drip set to be macro, not sure if they consider 15 gtt or 20 gtt drip sets to be macro also, but I've seen those too.

Anyhow! If I want 500 mL/hour with a macro drip set, with a micro drip set it's 500 gtt/min, then it's 500/6 (to convert to 10 gtt drip set/macro drip set), or 83.3 gtt/min.

If you want to find out how much drips per second, you would divide by 60 to convert it to gtt/sec.

(500/6)/60 = 1.38 gtt/sec

Obviously can't give a fraction of a drip. Not sure whatever everybody stance is on this, but I usually just floor() by removing what's after the decimal. If I want precision, I use a smaller drip set. I usually find out how much drips I need per 15-30 seconds when adjusting the flow.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 24, 2013)

Just had one of the new LMAs fail. Size five wouldn't even come close to sealing. Pulled right out with no effort. And my ezio wouldn't work either. Damn that was a bad code


----------



## exodus (Sep 24, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Just had one of the new LMAs fail. Size five wouldn't even come close to sealing. Pulled right out with no effort. And my ezio wouldn't work either. Damn that was a bad code



My last shift, two of our BVM's failed. They wouldn't expand properly.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 24, 2013)

exodus said:


> My last shift, two of our BVM's failed. They wouldn't expand properly.



Tell the hose monkeys to let go of the bag and it'll inflate


----------



## exodus (Sep 24, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Tell the hose monkeys to let go of the bag and it'll inflate



They actually wanted to CPAP this patient. Unresponsive, systolic of 60, and shallow breaths.  We can totally CPAP that patient, right?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 24, 2013)

exodus said:


> They actually wanted to CPAP this patient. Unresponsive, systolic of 60, and shallow breaths.  We can totally CPAP that patient, right?



Damn right we can... With an ETT.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 24, 2013)

exodus said:


> My last shift, two of our BVM's failed. They wouldn't expand properly.



It's the way we store the BVM inside the response bags and at station. They are not collapsed properly.


----------



## exodus (Sep 24, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It's the way we store the BVM inside the response bags and at station. They are not collapsed properly.



Yup, I checked my usual units bag the next day and guess what? It was also messed up. Trashed that one, collapsed it the right way and then put it in the bag.

They really need to come up with a better bag system than what we have for things like this.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 24, 2013)

exodus said:


> Yup, I checked my usual units bag the next day and guess what? It was also messed up. Trashed that one, collapsed it the right way and then put it in the bag.
> 
> They really need to come up with a better bag system than what we have for things like this.



It's not bad if our people would place them properly instead of just shoving it in there.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 24, 2013)

exodus said:


> They actually wanted to CPAP this patient. Unresponsive, systolic of 60, and shallow breaths.  We can totally CPAP that patient, right?



Yikes! That's meets all of the county criteria for not using CPAP

Incase anyone is interested:  CPAP performance criteria


----------



## exodus (Sep 24, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Yikes! That's meets all of the county criteria for not using CPAP



Then the EMT captain comes up and says, "Why isn't he on CPAP!?!"


----------



## Jambi (Sep 24, 2013)

At about that point I'd start looking around for cameras because I'd feel like I was on a TV show, or something.  h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 24, 2013)

exodus said:


> Then the EMT captain comes up and says, "Why isn't he on CPAP!?!"



A couple of months ago we were running a call with city fire and their new hire EMT wanted to place the patient on CPAP. The fire captain told him to go and get it if he wanted to use it (our ambulance was parked a good distance away). When he got back we were already walking out of the doors with the pt on the gurney. The fire medic had a nice little talk (it actually was nice) about only operating under your scope.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 24, 2013)

Lets just CPAP everything just in case.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 24, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Lets just CPAP everything just in case.



It's only oxygen, so it can't hurt anyone.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 24, 2013)

My 9 year old daughter is amazed by the fact that I just went and bought "pads" for my wife.  

"...but you're a boy, dad. What if the cashier was a girl?"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 25, 2013)

I tried to watch Chicago fire again, I got about 15 minutes in and I had to change the channel.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 25, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I tried to watch Chicago fire again, I got about 15 minutes in and I had to change the channel.



Good for drama, not so good for EMS and Fire its kinda fun to watch it and point out the things that are wrong with it haha. Emergency! is still one of the best shows in my opinion.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 25, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Emergency! is still one of the best shows in my opinion.



Especially if you work in SoCal, where that show is still so accurate. "Rampart, this is Sq51. We're looking for orders to take a blood pressure."


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 25, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Especially of you work in SoCal, where that show is still so accurate. "Rampart, this is Sq51. We're looking for orders to take a blood pressure."



Makes sense with LACo's protocols...


----------



## Jambi (Sep 25, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Especially of you work in SoCal, where that show is still so accurate. "Rampart, this is Sq51. We're looking for orders to take a blood pressure."



Thank! I just forced liquid through my nose! :rofl:


----------



## Stoked (Sep 25, 2013)

It's kind of weird to walk into your FD and find an aid rig where none existed before, and no one said anything to you about it...Fricking voodoo.

Quick, someone magic me up a helicopter!  And a new engine!  And some coffee!

(and a pony)


----------



## Jambi (Sep 25, 2013)

Stoked;503598
[SIZE="1" said:
			
		

> (and a pony)[/SIZE]


----------



## Stoked (Sep 25, 2013)

No...no...a thousand times NO!


----------



## terrible one (Sep 25, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Especially if you work in SoCal, where that show is still so accurate. "Rampart, this is Sq51. We're looking for orders to take a blood pressure."




I'll have you know they are so good at BPs half the time they are just visualized!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 25, 2013)

Can't focus on school today.  Taking forever to get my reading done today.  But on a good note it is a nice anatomy and physiology refresher!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 25, 2013)

When I took AP 101 last semester I was in the top 5 students and passed the class with a 95%. 

Just got done taking the AP test for entrance into the paramedic program and I'm pretty sure I failed it. So much information I have never heard of. The test was full of educated guesses and just plain guesses. I'll find out on the 7th if I passed or not :sad:


----------



## Jambi (Sep 25, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> When I took AP 101 last semester I was in the top 5 students and passed the class with a 95%.
> 
> Just got done taking the AP test for entrance into the paramedic program and I'm pretty sure I failed it. So much information I have never heard of. The test was full of educated guesses and just plain guesses. I'll find out on the 7th if I passed or not :sad:



I'd tell you to cheer up, but I get the same way when I take tests.  I bet you did better than you feel you did.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 25, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I'd tell you to cheer up, but I get the same way when I take tests.  I bet you did better than you feel you did.



I don't get this way with tests at all. I know I did really good on the EMT test. The AP is a completely different story. 

I won't get exact scores. I'll just be told "pass" or "failed".


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 25, 2013)

Hope ya pass!


----------



## surfinluke (Sep 25, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I don't get this way with tests at all. I know I did really good on the EMT test. The AP is a completely different story.
> 
> I won't get exact scores. I'll just be told "pass" or "failed".



AP is hard for anybody. No matter how much you prepare it is a very tough subject. Just be confident and keep studying it. Sometimes tests that are given have no bearing on actual aptitude and/or job performance.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 26, 2013)

Hard to believe I'm saying this but I auctially got cold in the ambulance today. First time since Feburary...


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 26, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Hard to believe I'm saying this but I auctially got cold in the ambulance today.



Hard to understand what you're saying, too... :blink:


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 26, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Hard to understand what you're saying, too... :blink:



I can't help it sometimes I speak my own language mix that in with my horrendous spelling and it's a miracle that people can understand me haha


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 27, 2013)

Well 5 days until the big test... I think I'm about as ready as I'm going to be.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 27, 2013)

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 27, 2013)

If anyone knows anything at all about video editing, please PM me. 

I have this video I shot of grad ceremony today, and the audio track is 500ms fast and for the life of me I can't find any free video edit program that will let me synchronize the audio with the video and then save the result. Like...NOTHING. 

All I want to do is delay the stupid single channel audio track a measly 500ms.... This is getting MADDENING.


----------



## Tommerag (Sep 27, 2013)

I totally see Aprz is on! Chat party!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 27, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Hard to understand what you're saying, too... :blink:



He's soo cold it's hard to type haha


----------



## Tommerag (Sep 27, 2013)

Why is there no chat party going on with me!


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 27, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Hard to believe I'm saying this but I auctially got cold in the ambulance today. First time since Feburary...



Up here in the great Pacific Northwet summer disappear last week. We're now into rain, raw and 50's. I'll trade you for the SoCal version of "cold".


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 28, 2013)

Well this is a fun how do you do....don't hear from the girlfriend for two weeks, and now (conversation starts little after midnight local time) she messages me on Facebook. And then comes out and says she doesn't want to stress about having a bf and doesn't want to be with anybody right now, but maybe we could be friends?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 28, 2013)

Not hearing from her for 2 weeks sounds like it should have been your first clue.


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 28, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Well this is a fun how do you do....don't hear from the girlfriend for two weeks, and now (conversation starts little after midnight local time) she messages me on Facebook. And then comes out and says she doesn't want to stress about having a bf and doesn't want to be with anybody right now, but maybe we could be friends?


Just don't be in "friendzone" man. Especially friendszone 9000!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 28, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Well this is a fun how do you do....don't hear from the girlfriend for two weeks, and now (conversation starts little after midnight local time) she messages me on Facebook. And then comes out and says she doesn't want to stress about having a bf and doesn't want to be with anybody right now, but *maybe we could be friends?*


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 28, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Well this is a fun how do you do....don't hear from the girlfriend for two weeks, and now (conversation starts little after midnight local time) she messages me on Facebook. And then comes out and says she doesn't want to stress about having a bf and doesn't want to be with anybody right now, but maybe we could be friends?


----------



## CritterNurse (Sep 28, 2013)

Where does the time go? I can't believe its been almost 2 months since I last signed on here. Been very busy with a full time temp job (hopefully will turn into a permanent job) with over an hour commute each way, plus various volunteer work, as well as picking up some new recreation activities in an effort to get more exercise that doesn't feel like a chore. I wish I could cram more hours into the week. There's so much I want to do, but having trouble balancing work with play.


----------



## CFal (Sep 28, 2013)

if you flash a fire or ems badge on the MBTA commuter rail most conductors let you ride for free


----------



## Tigger (Sep 28, 2013)

Commented on a Facebook EMS page in which several hundred people stated that a non-rebreather is a pain management tool. I feel dirty.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 28, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Commented on a Facebook EMS page in which several hundred people stated that a non-rebreather is a pain management tool. I feel dirty.



Was that the one about the hip fracture a week ago and the OP placed the patient on a NRB?


----------



## Aprz (Sep 28, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Commented on a Facebook EMS page in which several hundred people stated that a non-rebreather is a pain management tool. I feel dirty.


Yeh, he did the wrong. Should have given 25 lpm instead of 10 lpm.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 28, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Yeh, he did the wrong. Should have given 25 lpm instead of 10 lpm.



I typed out a response to the FB thread. I decided to delete it because there was soo much fail all in one thread.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Was that the one about the hip fracture a week ago and the OP placed the patient on a NRB?



Ugh Yep. I've been biting my tongue to not reply to that piece of garbage


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 28, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh Yep. I've been biting my tongue to not reply to that piece of garbage



But we should never withhold oxygen from a patient?!?!


----------



## Tigger (Sep 28, 2013)

That was the one. Shameful.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 28, 2013)

That thread made me die a little inside.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> But we should never withhold oxygen from a patient?!?!


Maybe the person who first said that meant never reduce their FiO2 from 0.21 to 0.


----------



## surfinluke (Sep 28, 2013)

You guys grabbed my interest, now I am curious as to the initial poster of that thread.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 28, 2013)

surfinluke said:


> You guys grabbed my interest, now I am curious as to the initial poster of that thread.



Just wait a couple of days and there will be another post with another treatment that wasn't indicated...


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 29, 2013)

Somehow, I'm just glad I never saw that thread...


----------



## Jambi (Sep 29, 2013)

So I just spent the evening in the ED with my son after he managed to acquaint his face with a pole while playing football with some friends.  Simple lac above the left orbit and a little dermabond fixed it, but it definitely needed more the steri-strips...and lets face it, I am no expert when it comes to lacs once I get past bleeding control h34r:.

I learned three things.

1. My son remembered what direct pressure was and prevented excessive bleeding. I'm proud.

2. I prefer to be on the other side of things.

3. Rancho Springs Medical Center has a gorgeous PA that reminds me of a female  "Dr. House."


----------



## Tigger (Sep 29, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> That thread made me die a little inside.



I'm just going to keep going at it, just this once. I have nothing to lose posting there and nothing makes me angrier than people who are blatantly wrong respond with "he asked for constructive criticism, don't be so mean!!!!! " 

News flash: if can't provide evidence beyond "I do it because I think it works," you're wrong and that's the end of it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 29, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I'm just going to keep going at it, just this once. I have nothing to lose posting there and nothing makes me angrier than people who are blatantly wrong respond with "he asked for constructive criticism, don't be so mean!!!!! "
> 
> News flash: if can't provide evidence beyond "I do it because I think it works," you're wrong and that's the end of it.



Most of the comments are facepalm. Then there are a couple of comments that provide me with hope for EMS improvement.... And then those hopes are destroyed with more comments. 

 "if nothing else the NRB is a germ barrier" was the ultimate fail that I read.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 29, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Most of the comments are facepalm. Then there are a couple of comments that provide me with hope for EMS improvement.... And then those hopes are destroyed with more comments.
> 
> "if nothing else the NRB is a germ barrier" was the ultimate fail that I read.



I wish I knew what thread we were talking about :unsure:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 29, 2013)

Achilles said:


> I wish I knew what thread we were talking about :unsure:



On Facebook. It's The Most Interesting Ambulance Company In The World


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Sep 29, 2013)

Achilles said:


> I wish I knew what thread we were talking about :unsure:



Ditto


----------



## Aprz (Sep 29, 2013)

Reading about Crew Resource Management.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 29, 2013)

Doing some light studying today... 3 days till the FP-C exam!


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 29, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Doing some light studying today... 3 days till the FP-C exam!



Good luck!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 29, 2013)

FP-C is the spring project for me. Good luck. Everyone says it's tough...


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 29, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> FP-C is the spring project for me. Good luck. Everyone says it's tough...



That's what I hear too... but I just finished 3 pre tests from FlightBridge ED (last one was a 90%) that are supposed to be very similar to the FP-C, did the ACE SAT book and videos, and took Creighton University's CCP program... I think I'm as ready as I can be lol. I'm gonna do some practice tests of out Back to Basics the next couple days while I'm at work...

I work basically from now until Tuesday morning and my test is Tuesday at 1330.



Corky said:


> Good luck!



Thanks!


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 29, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> But we should never withhold oxygen from a patient?!?!




That's why I normally administer an FiO2 of about 21%.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 29, 2013)

Just played in our company powderpuff football game!

We won 49 to 7. Flag football definitely turned into full contact. Girls are brutal.


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 29, 2013)

My 10 year old went deer hunting for the second time ever, and got his first deer.  She was the biggest deer gotten over the weekend.  He is sooo excited!


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 29, 2013)

So if the ambulance is a gut bucket... does that make the fire engine a big red clown car?


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 29, 2013)

Well. Sitting next to Donald Sutherland at a pool. This is kinda strange.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 29, 2013)

Football, my dog, and a glass of whisky to end the night. Love it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 30, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Well. Sitting next to Donald Sutherland at a pool. This is kinda strange.



I hope you had him record your voicemail greeting!


----------



## Jambi (Sep 30, 2013)

DEmedic: Do we get to see baby pictures or what?


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Sep 30, 2013)

Pants off, feet up, glass of Jim Beam in hand and a wad of nicotine gum in the lip...  Somehow not as satisfying as a real smoke though.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 30, 2013)

Just spent an hour reading, rereading, highlighting, and note taking 4 pages.  Tomorrow I with read those pages again to make sure I understand the conditions, the causes, and the symptoms.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 30, 2013)

YES! First day I have had time to go to the range in a long while. Got my new scope sighted in on my deer rifle. I was getting consistent hits at 1,000 yards too, so glad to see I have not lost it all. 

Whitetail of Texas, beware. 2 Nov 2013 starts rifle season. This Washington boy is about to bust loose on his first Texas deer season.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 30, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Pants off, feet up, glass of Jim Beam in hand and a wad of nicotine gum in the lip...  Somehow not as satisfying as a real smoke though.



I know as a paramedic we're a fairly poor folk, but there's better stuff than Jim Beam.   :rofl:

<I kid, I kid> 
<Man Rule #17: Never criticize a man's choice of drink>  :beerchug:

I prefer Bushmills myself if I'm not getting all uppity with some Johnny Walker or a single malt.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 30, 2013)

Jambi said:


> DEmedic: Do we get to see baby pictures or what?



Still waiting for baby pics...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 30, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Still waiting for baby pics...



Seen them...thankfully she takes after her mother.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 30, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I know as a paramedic we're a fairly poor folk, but there's better stuff than Jim Beam.   :rofl:
> 
> <I kid, I kid>
> <Man Rule #17: Never criticize a man's choice of drink>  :beerchug:
> ...



I admire your choice in beverage, good sir  I just finished a bottle of Jameson 12yr, and just started working on a bottle of Glenlivet 18. I can be quite uppity with my selections as well... :lol:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 30, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> I admire your choice in beverage, good sir  I just finished a bottle of Jameson 12yr, and just started working on a bottle of Glenlivet 18. I can be quite uppity with my selections as well... :lol:



So, what should I do with you since you didn't share any?


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 30, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> So, what should I do with you since you didn't share any?



Ban Jambi? He started it... 

/dusts tire tracks from Jambi's chest


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 30, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I prefer Bushmills myself if I'm not getting all uppity with some Johnny Walker or a single malt.



Life is too short to drink blended scotch he says with a nice glass of Bowmore by his side.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 1, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Ban Jambi? He started it...
> 
> /dusts tire tracks from Jambi's chest



Ouch!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 1, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Ban Jambi? He started it...
> 
> /dusts tire tracks from Jambi's chest





Jambi said:


> Ouch!



No worries...I support equal opportunity bans.


<<<<< Holds up empty glass for refill


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 1, 2013)

/begrudgingly slides over entire bottle... :sad:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 1, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> /begrudgingly slides over entire bottle... :sad:



/pours one drink and passes bottle to Jambi.

:beerchug:


----------



## Jambi (Oct 1, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> /pours one drink and passes bottle to Jambi.
> 
> :beerchug:



/Takes a healthy, yet acceptable amount, sits back, and enjoys the small things in life.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 1, 2013)

Jambi said:


> /Takes a healthy, yet acceptable amount, sits back, and enjoys the small things in life.



Don't worry...next rounds on you.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 1, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Still waiting for baby pics...



Haha. Sure.  I didn't want to be a jerk and make you all admire my kid, but since you asked, Here's my girl.


----------



## EMT2B (Oct 1, 2013)

AWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEE!!! So cute!!  Good job dude!!


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Oct 1, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Don't worry...next rounds on you.



I've got the next round.  As long as you're all okay with the cheap stuff!  

I know I didn't get into this for the money, but sheesh!  It'd be nice not to always just scrape by...


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 1, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Haha. Sure.  I didn't want to be a jerk and make you all admire my kid, but since you asked, Here's my girl.



Aww, she's beautiful. That's actually the first pic I've seen of the little one. Good work you two!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 1, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> I've got the next round.  As long as you're all okay with the cheap stuff!
> 
> I know I didn't get into this for the money, but sheesh!  It'd be nice not to always just scrape by...



The cheap stuff we give to lightsandsirens - I'm too old to waste my time on swill.


----------



## EMT B (Oct 1, 2013)

so how bout that murican government shutdown?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 1, 2013)

EMT B said:


> so how bout that murican government shutdown?



Governments closed. The moose out front should have told you.


----------



## EMT B (Oct 1, 2013)

we dont have meeses down here in west virginia


----------



## Anjel (Oct 1, 2013)

EMT B said:


> we dont have meeses down here in west virginia



What about moosen?


----------



## EMT B (Oct 1, 2013)

:unsure: not sure if we have those


----------



## MrJones (Oct 1, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Governments closed. The moose out front should have told you.





EMT B said:


> we dont have meeses down here in west virginia





Anjel said:


> What about moosen?





EMT B said:


> :unsure: not sure if we have those



Please tell me that y'all got his reference. Or am I (and the movie from which it came) that old?


----------



## EMT B (Oct 1, 2013)

:blink: there was a movie reference? I thought he was making a Maine joke


----------



## Household6 (Oct 1, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Haha. Sure.  I didn't want to be a jerk and make you all admire my kid, but since you asked, Here's my girl.



Oh my stars, was she a C-section baby? Her head is perfect. How is mom?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 1, 2013)

Nope. She was a regular old "shove her out" birth. No pitocin, no epidural... Nothing except some pushing. Mom is a cross fitter, and she was looking at it lie a WOD. The next morning she said, "now that I know how it works, I bet I can do it after next time". And mom is great, itching to get back to work, actually.


----------



## MrJones (Oct 1, 2013)

EMT B said:


> :blink: there was a movie reference? I thought he was making a Maine joke



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwVpSBKzQYo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Household6 (Oct 1, 2013)

Good ol white knuckle births, tough as nails.. Very pretty girl, she has lovely hair, and nice fat cheeks.

Our hospital lets dads deliver with the OB looking over the shoulder. My pusscake of a husband actually passed out during our last one. Three years in Iraq, and he went down like a sorority girl.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2013)

just under 4 hours.... Test day


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 1, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Haha. Sure.  I didn't want to be a jerk and make you all admire my kid, but since you asked, Here's my girl.



Cute kid, she sure has a nice pair of cheeks on her haha I had a big ole gut as a baby. Congrats!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 1, 2013)

What do y'all think of this biker incident in NYC?

Dude in the SUV needs to go to jail for a long while, one of those bikers was reportedly paralyzed after being struck...no confirmation of that though.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2013)

I think an 80% will do nicely


----------



## Anjel (Oct 1, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> I think an 80% will do nicely


Congratulations!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> What do y'all think of this biker incident in NYC?
> 
> Dude in the SUV needs to go to jail for a long while, one of those bikers was reportedly paralyzed after being struck...no confirmation of that though.



Yes but the biker that brake checked the SUV should also face some charges. 

The last I read no one was seriously injured, I'll have to look at it more when I get home.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 1, 2013)

From one motorcycle rider to another... don't ride stupid.

Not the video but a news story.  And NYPD is reporting no one died or was seriously injured besides the driver being slashed up.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 1, 2013)

After reading this CNN article I don't feel especially bad for any involved. If I were the driver of the SUV I'd be fearing for my life. 

http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/30/us/new-york-bikers-road-rage-video/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 1, 2013)

Tigger said:


> After reading this CNN article I don't feel especially bad for any involved. If I were the driver of the SUV I'd be fearing for my life.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/30/us/new-york-bikers-road-rage-video/



I couldn't quite remember if the biker group started trying to attack the guy after the initial accident. That cleared it up. If I had family in the car like that and was surrounded by bikers who were trying to do who knows what, I would have probably acted the same way.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 1, 2013)

Household6 said:


> Good ol white knuckle births, tough as nails.. Very pretty girl, she has lovely hair, and nice fat cheeks.
> 
> Our hospital lets dads deliver with the OB looking over the shoulder. My pusscake of a husband actually passed out during our last one. Three years in Iraq, and he went down like a sorority girl.



I delivered this one, cut the cord... And actually started the IV on my wife when the nurse missed several times. After the third miss, I said, "uhh, give me a 20 and a prep..." Before she could could say anything, I had the fluid running. And FWIW, my wife has pipes. 

She's an awesome baby. Eats like a football player already and she's doing great.


----------



## exodus (Oct 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> What do y'all think of this biker incident in NYC?
> 
> Dude in the SUV needs to go to jail for a long while, one of those bikers was reportedly paralyzed after being struck...no confirmation of that though.



How about no? He should have killed the dudes on the bike.  The biker brake checked the SUV and the dude stopped to exchange info after the incident. Then multiple bikers started hitting and destroying his vehicle, even attempting to open his door. He had his wife and 2 year old son in the vehicle, he had every right to do what he did.  He took off and ended up trapped in rush hour traffic, multiple bikers then broke his window open, pulled him out and beat him in front of his wife and child and slashed his face multiple times.

You HAVE seen the video, right?

Edit: Video + article, no it's not graphic - http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=319_1380522846 -- http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...kers-surround-vehicle-annual-street-ride.html 

There's also another video around of the bikers blocking an intersection and randomly attacking another vehicle that was stopped.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 1, 2013)

exodus said:


> How about no? He should have killed the dudes on the bike.  The biker brake checked the SUV and the dude stopped to exchange info after the incident. Then multiple bikers started hitting and destroying his vehicle, even attempting to open his door. He had his wife and 2 year old son in the vehicle, he had every right to do what he did.  He took off and ended up trapped in rush hour traffic, multiple bikers then broke his window open, pulled him out and beat him in front of his wife and child and slashed his face multiple times.



I totally agree. 

Anyone familiar with The Streetfighterz "Ride of the Century" that happens in Saint Louis every year? Pretty much the same concept as the NYC video. Hundreds of streetbikes shutting down the highway, doing stunts, etc. I would like to think that the majority of these bikers are law abiding citizens who just want to cruise but every year there are more and more stories of them completely stopping traffic on major highways, running cars off the road, various other crimes. I love motorcycles however I have zero tolerance for that type of behavior. Keep it off the streets. 

ROC Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCqGTx7PydA

If I was trapped in the middle of a large group of bikers, some of whom were bashing my car or trying to open my doors, I would probably have acted in a similar way. And emptied my .45 while I was at it.


----------



## exodus (Oct 1, 2013)

It's funny, everyone is always afraid of the mongols and how "bad" they are. When they do their annual cruise in palm springs, NONE of this crap goes on. They are always extremely respectful, and every call I have ran with them, they have always addressed myself and my partners as Sir / Ma'am.  And have done exactly what we say to do.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 1, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I couldn't quite remember if the biker group started trying to attack the guy after the initial accident. That cleared it up. If I had family in the car like that and was surrounded by bikers who were trying to do who knows what, I would have probably acted the same way.



Initial reports that I heard (and I can't find the links right now) said that the whole thing started when the Ranger Rover called the cops on the bikers for slashing tires.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 1, 2013)

Aw, trying to have like a h'ween themed account, and images don't work in signatures. Never knew that. :[ That should be a perk for premium+ in my opinion!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Congratulations!!!



Thank you!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 1, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Thank you!



AH!  I guess I missed the post of you passing!  Congrats you FC-P. :beerchug:


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 1, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> AH!  I guess I missed the post of you passing!  Congrats you FC-P. :beerchug:



Someone's already chugged one too many it seems... :unsure:


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Someone's already chugged one too many it seems... :unsure:



Or is a little bit lysdexic


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> AH!  I guess I missed the post of you passing!  Congrats you FC-P. :beerchug:



Thanks man


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> What do y'all think of this biker incident in NYC?
> 
> Dude in the SUV needs to go to jail for a long while, one of those bikers was reportedly paralyzed after being struck...no confirmation of that though.



You intentionally slow down to the point that you force yourself into my bumper and then have all of your biker gang friends surround my car? 

Yea... I feel absolutely no sympathy for the bikers. Actually every biker in that gang should go to jail for assault, attempted murder, or accessory (including accessory after the fact if they don't come forward to provide information on the criminals who assault the SUV driver).


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 1, 2013)

exodus said:


> How about no? He should have killed the dudes on the bike.  The biker brake checked the SUV and the dude stopped to exchange info after the incident. Then multiple bikers started hitting and destroying his vehicle, even attempting to open his door. He had his wife and 2 year old son in the vehicle, he had every right to do what he did.  He took off and ended up trapped in rush hour traffic, multiple bikers then broke his window open, pulled him out and beat him in front of his wife and child and slashed his face multiple times.
> 
> You HAVE seen the video, right?
> 
> ...



You attack my car, I will run your butt, and your friend's butts over. You attack me and then start following me? I will side swipe your car. You start smashing my windows, and I'll reverse over anyone in the way.

I have no qualms killing criminals trying to attack me.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 1, 2013)

My partner and several others I work with belong to one of the FF motorcycle clubs. Their unanimous opinion is the bikers had it coming. They said sometimes when bikers ride in large groups a lead guy deliberately slows traffic so all the other bikers can catch up and they can ride as a group. They said he did everything wrong if that is what he was doing, and if that wasn't what he was doing and they were just being douches he had it coming either way. 

A follow up story I saw today said that that biker group has a history of purposely causing traffic problems and have been in trouble with the law before.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 1, 2013)

EMT B said:


> :blink: there was a movie reference? I thought he was making a Maine joke



 A Møøse once bit my sister


----------



## Achilles (Oct 1, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> You attack my car, I will run your butt, and your friend's butts over. You attack me and then start following me? I will side swipe your car. You start smashing my windows, and I'll reverse over anyone in the way.
> 
> I have no qualms killing criminals trying to attack me.



There was a case in Michigan similar to this last Summer I believe.
A driver of a truck hit a bicyclist, the rider fell and the driver stopped. The ride started assaulting the driver who hit him. The driver shot and killed him. I believe he only had to go do jail for a few hours before being released.

Here's the link:
http://www.wxyz.com/dpp/news/region...bicyclist-after-road-rage-incident-speaks-out


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Oct 2, 2013)

exodus said:


> It's funny, everyone is always afraid of the mongols and how "bad" they are. When they do their annual cruise in palm springs, NONE of this crap goes on. They are always extremely respectful, and every call I have ran with them, they have always addressed myself and my partners as Sir / Ma'am.  And have done exactly what we say to do.



Up here in Nor Cal we very occasionally run into the Hell's Angels.  Same experience so far for me, they have (mostly) been pretty cool and cooperative.  The biggest piece of advice for dealing with a downed biker is to avoid cutting his vest at all costs, and if possible let one of his buddies remove it for you or at least give the vest to one of them afterwards.  Apparently the vest/patch stuff is a big deal to them.


----------



## CFal (Oct 2, 2013)

Yep, explain  you are doing and cut along the seams so it can be repaired


----------



## Tigger (Oct 2, 2013)

Many of them have lacing on one or both sides that is there to be cut through if needed.


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 2, 2013)

Apologies for the glare, but you are reading that right. Even dispatch got in on the fun today and dispatched a minor MVA for a chief complaint of "insuranceitis." Sometimes I'm just impressed they write this stuff down...


----------



## Tigger (Oct 2, 2013)

Well that is awesome right there.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 2, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Insert super cute baby picture here



What a cutie! That's some strong work.



TransportJockey said:


> just under 4 hours.... Test day



Congrats!


----------



## Tigger (Oct 2, 2013)

So just got called for my ski patrol interview. It's tomorrow and it's five hours away. Better get driving.


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 2, 2013)

Tigger said:


> So just got called for my ski patrol interview. It's tomorrow and it's five hours away. Better get driving.



Good luck! Did you apply to multiple places? What's your top choice?


----------



## CFal (Oct 2, 2013)

tigger said:


> so just got called for my ski patrol interview. It's tomorrow and it's five hours away. Better get driving.



ski patrollll!


----------



## ssqrrl492 (Oct 2, 2013)

*Nremt-i*

I am a NREMT-I from the state of MD. I plan on going back in the future to obtain my P. Are there any jurisdictions in NC that still except this certification. When my children get out of school in June we are moving somewhere in the area between Burke county and Charlotte. I will be looking for work, and once established will go back to school and finish up. Any recommendations would be very appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Tigger (Oct 3, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Good luck! Did you apply to multiple places? What's your top choice?



I had initially applied to Breck and Steamboat. However after some thought I decided that Steamboat was where I wanted to live for the foreseeable winters so in the end I decided to focus my efforts on getting on there. I put in a lot of time to be considered and it just wasn't going to be possible to do a good job anywhere else since I was still a student for most of last year.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 3, 2013)

Well just signed up to head to Northern California around the 8th to cover for an ambulance company going on strike. Hopefully it will be another good experience.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well just signed up to head to Northern California around the 8th to cover for an ambulance company going on strike. Hopefully it will be another good experience.



What company in California is on strike now?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well just signed up to head to Northern California around the 8th to cover for an ambulance company going on strike. Hopefully it will be another good experience.



Idgladly deploy for more overtime to cover it lol. Although it'd be like I was working as an intermediate again


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 3, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> What company in California is on strike now?



No clue at all. All I know as of right now if we do get sent out there we have to be there by the 8th.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> No clue at all. All I know as of right now if we do get sent out there we have to be there by the 8th.



Interesting... I wonder why they're striking.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 3, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Interesting... I wonder why they're striking.



I'd hazard to guess low pay and bad working conditions.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I'd hazard to guess low pay and bad working conditions.



You are probably correct...


----------



## exodus (Oct 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well just signed up to head to Northern California around the 8th to cover for an ambulance company going on strike. Hopefully it will be another good experience.



Myself and my partner as well.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 3, 2013)

exodus said:


> Myself and my partner as well.



Did you get anymore info? All I got is we are probably flying there (where ever it is), we have to be there by the 8th, and they don't know how long we will be up there.


----------



## exodus (Oct 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Did you get anymore info? All I got is we are probably flying there (where ever it is), we have to be there by the 8th, and they don't know how long we will be up there.



Haven't heard anything, sounds like you know more than me.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 4, 2013)

Hm, AMR San Mateo is hiring part time EMTs per their website.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Oct 4, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Hm, AMR San Mateo is hiring part time EMTs per their website.



Yes, we are


----------



## Aprz (Oct 4, 2013)

Corky said:


> Yes, we are


Somehow I knew you were gonna reply to this, lol, I just didn't think that quickly. XD


----------



## Tigger (Oct 4, 2013)

Dispatch just stood us down from a fire alarm that I didn't know we were even on by calling us direct calling an ambulance that hasn't been in service in quite sometime. You go guys!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2013)

Had my first EM residency interview today. I decided to do a shadowing shift in the ED afterwards (because if you're going to apply for a 4 year job, what's a couple of hours more?). Ended up with a terminal wean on an elderly CHF patient and a patient who flipped her ATV and ended up with an intercranial bleed. The attending on told the program director that I was "kicking *** and taking names." Best. Shift. Ever.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice!  Good luck!


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 4, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Had my first EM residency interview today. I decided to do a shadowing shift in the ED afterwards (because if you're going to apply for a 4 year job, what's a couple of hours more?). Ended up with a terminal wean on an elderly CHF patient and a patient who flipped her ATV and ended up with an *intercranial bleed*. The attending on told the program director that I was "kicking *** and taking names." Best. Shift. Ever.


She was bleeding between heads? No wonder that was such a great shift!


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Oct 4, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I'd hazard to guess low pay and bad working conditions.



Or AMR corporate refuses to negotiate with the union bargaining team...  Perhaps asking a workforce to take a pay cut while still giving bonuses to corporate execs isn't appreciated by said workforce.  

I doubt that a strike will actually occur, but I wouldn't want to be the one to cross the picket line if it did...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 4, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Or AMR corporate refuses to negotiate with the union bargaining team...  Perhaps asking a workforce to take a pay cut while still giving bonuses to corporate execs isn't appreciated by said workforce.
> 
> I doubt that a strike will actually occur, but I wouldn't want to be the one to cross the picket line if it did...



Could be a lot of different reasons. As of right now I know 5 employees from my division have signed up (that I know of).


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Oct 4, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Could be a lot of different reasons. As of right now I know 5 employees from my division have signed up (that I know of).



Is it an AMR strike?


----------



## exodus (Oct 4, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Is it an AMR strike?



Yup, AMR Sacramento


----------



## exodus (Oct 4, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Could be a lot of different reasons. As of right now I know 5 employees from my division have signed up (that I know of).



Rancho and San Berdoo are also threatening strikes. They need about 450 EMT's and medics to cover sac. Then 600+ for rancho and berdoo.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 4, 2013)

exodus said:


> Yup, AMR Sacramento



Never thought I'd hear of AMR Sacramento threatening strike. I lived in Sacramento County from 1996-2002, and AMR Sacramento always seemed (from an outsider's point of view) to well respected.

Granted this was over 10 years ago and change is almost inevitable.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 4, 2013)

exodus said:


> Rancho and San Berdoo are also threatening strikes. They need about 450 EMT's and medics to cover sac. Then 600+ for rancho and berdoo.



From what I've been hearing by people involved in the negotiations for Rancho and San B, it's been going ok and are no longer attempting to strike.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Oct 4, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> From what I've been hearing by people involved in the negotiations for Rancho and San B, it's been going ok and are no longer attempting to strike.



Ditto


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Oct 4, 2013)

I believe there are 12 or 13 regions that were potentially looking to strike if AMR continued to refuse to negotiate.  But threatening a strike on that kind of scale is pretty effective at getting corporate to come to the table...


----------



## EMT B (Oct 4, 2013)

if they cant come to an agreement they might have to shut down while they work something out


----------



## Achilles (Oct 4, 2013)

EMT B said:


> if they cant come to an agreement they might have to shut down while they work something out



Will it be the Republicans' fault or the Democrat's?


----------



## EMT B (Oct 4, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Will it be the Republicans' fault or the Democrat's?



Obama's


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 4, 2013)

Miley Cyrus weighed in on the shutdown today on CNBC. She said everybody should just twerk together.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 4, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Miley Cyrus weighed in on the shutdown today on CNBC. She said everybody should just twerk together.



*snicker snicker*
:lol:


----------



## exodus (Oct 4, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Miley Cyrus weighed in on the shutdown today on CNBC. She said everybody should just twerk together.



She also now has a topless photo out.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 4, 2013)

Got to go to the ED twice in one week, and not as a provider.  My wife went is for SOB and fever, ends up having some nasty left lung pneumonia left over from an episode 7 weeks ago that decided to go nasty...and to top it off? Her D dimmer is elevated too, so now I'm hoping for a negative read on her CT from radiology.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 4, 2013)

exodus said:


> She also now has a topless photo out.



Can't forget about this.  As an, EMS I have seen enough crazy naked people, so no thank you :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 4, 2013)

Just found out I passed both my AP and EMT tests for medic school. Now it's time to buy a suit and prepare for the oral assessments.


----------



## EMT2B (Oct 4, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Just found out I passed both my AP and EMT tests for medic school. Now it's time to buy a suit and prepare for the oral assessments.



Congrats on passing!!  :beerchug:


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 4, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Just found out I passed both my AP and EMT tests for medic school. Now it's time to buy a suit and prepare for the oral assessments.


Make sure it's a decent suit. Your birthday suit is just a wee bit too casual...:blink:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 4, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> Make sure it's a decent suit. Your birthday suit is just a wee bit too casual...:blink:



There went my plans...


----------



## MrJones (Oct 4, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Got to go to the ED twice in one week, and not as a provider.  My wife went is for SOB and fever, ends up having some nasty left lung pneumonia left over from an episode 7 weeks ago that decided to go nasty...and to top it off? Her D dimmer is elevated too, so now I'm hoping for a negative read on her CT from radiology.



Might want to consider picking up a home pregnancy test, too.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 4, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Just found out I passed both my AP and EMT tests for medic school. Now it's time to buy a suit and prepare for the oral assessments.



Mazel tov!


----------



## EMT B (Oct 4, 2013)

Make sure the other person is wearing a flavored condom



Oh wait it's not tht kind of oral is it? Carry on....


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Oct 4, 2013)

Would anyone else concur that pharmacology is the easiest option for getting the crazy naked guy in your ambulance?  

On a serious note though, is there anything wrong with combining 10 mg Versed and 50 mg Benadryl in the same syringe? Easier than coming at them with two needles...


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 4, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Would anyone else concur that pharmacology is the easiest option for getting the crazy naked guy in your ambulance?
> 
> On a serious note though, is there anything wrong with combining 10 mg Versed and 50 mg Benadryl in the same syringe? Easier than coming at them with two needles...


If the two are syringe compatible and the volume to be given isn't more than the site can handle... I know they're Y-site compatible. Of course, you'd also have to be certain that both drugs are indicated along with the need for chemical restraints.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 5, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Would anyone else concur that pharmacology is the easiest option for getting the crazy naked guy in your ambulance?
> 
> On a serious note though, is there anything wrong with combining 10 mg Versed and 50 mg Benadryl in the same syringe? Easier than coming at them with two needles...



Blowdart Versed...I would be so happy!


----------



## Jambi (Oct 5, 2013)

And because there is still a little teenager in me...I am a boy after all...My wife is in room 420.  har har har


At least she doesn't have a PE...it's weird to just have left upper lobe pneumonia (by my understanding). I always was taught that it should more commonly be located in the lower lobes.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 5, 2013)

Jambi said:


> And because there is still a little teenager in me...I am a boy after all...My wife is in room 420.  har har har
> 
> 
> At least she doesn't have a PE...it's weird to just have left upper lobe pneumonia (by my understanding). I always was taught that it should more commonly be located in the lower lobes.



Riverside has a medic 420. I always snicker at it


----------



## Jambi (Oct 5, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Riverside has a medic 420. I always snicker at it



Last time I saw that unit, someone had replaced the standard sized letters with ones twice the size on the back window. This was some time ago, however.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 5, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Last time I saw that unit, someone had replaced the standard sized letters with ones twice the size on the back window. This was some time ago, however.



Win. I highly doubt it is still like that. Riverside is really strict now.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 5, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Win. I highly doubt it is still like that. Riverside is really strict now.



Indeed they are. For the better I suppose, even though it was fun for the crews.  At around the same time I also saw a Redlands unit with a bead curtain over the door between patient compartment and cab which was nicely accented with a cow-pattern furry steering wheel cover. :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 5, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Indeed they are. For the better I suppose, even though it was fun for the crews.  At around the same time I also saw a Redlands unit with a bead curtain over the door between patient compartment and cab which was nicely accented with a cow-pattern furry steering wheel cover. :rofl:



I thought furry steering wheel covers and fuzzy dice were standard equipment?


----------



## EMT B (Oct 5, 2013)

we only get a hula girl :sad:


----------



## IslandTime (Oct 5, 2013)

Note to self... When writing vitals on the incident response form think about what you are writing.

I was given respiration as "9 times 4" so I wrote down 36 without even thinking that the number was contrary to my observation of the patient.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 5, 2013)

Didn't get a ski patrol position...and the hits just keep on coming.


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Tigger. Things will turn around sooner or later!


----------



## surfinluke (Oct 5, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Didn't get a ski patrol position...and the hits just keep on coming.



That just means your next position will be that much better.


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh 100% Chart Review. Gotta love trying to explain why you reviewed a chart "unsatisfactory" to a guy who's been a paramedic longer than you've been alive. I'm just making friends all over the place :/


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 5, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> On a serious note though, is there anything wrong with combining 10 mg Versed and 50 mg Benadryl in the same syringe? Easier than coming at them with two needles...



I'm sure there is nothing wrong with it, but there are much better drugs / combos of drugs out there for that purpose.

I assume this is the only option you have?


----------



## exodus (Oct 5, 2013)

Halothane said:


> I'm sure there is nothing wrong with it, but there are much better drugs / combos of drugs out there for that purpose.
> 
> I assume this is the only option you have?



Benadryl isn't even allowed for him outside of allergic reactions.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Oct 5, 2013)

exodus said:


> Benadryl isn't even allowed for him outside of allergic reactions.



In REMS, you can use Benadryl for dystonic reactions from certain anti-psychotic medications.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 5, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Oh 100% Chart Review. Gotta love trying to explain why you reviewed a chart "unsatisfactory" to a guy who's been a paramedic longer than you've been alive. I'm just making friends all over the place :/



If it's unsat, it's unsat. Let the FTO deal with it.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 5, 2013)

Started a new job today. 
I thought when I signed up and he said cash, that meant cash at the end of the day. 
Apparently to him, that means he'll cut a check on Nov 1 and give it to me on the 15th. So, I'm supposed to somehow afford to drive about 125 miles every day of work for him per week and pay for that for 6 weeks with no other income...
Somehow I don't think this will work. 
Would've been especially nice to have known considering I bought my girlfriend a ticket from NY to AZ for our birthdays next week and I don't have jack to pay for anything to do...
Horrible day, ha.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 5, 2013)

What's the job?  If you care to share.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 5, 2013)

Stand by EMT. I won't put the company, until I see if he'll work with me over it.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 5, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Stand by EMT. I won't put the company, until I see if he'll work with me over it.



Sounds like BS. No legit company or business person would operate like that. I bet he's used to getting away with crap like this because he usually deals with new/young providers that he can take advantage of. (not trying to imply anything)


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 5, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Sounds like BS. No legit company or business person would operate like that. I bet he's used to getting away with crap like this because he usually deals with new/young providers that he can take advantage of. (not trying to imply anything)


That's what I'm thinking, too. I see absolutely no reason for it to take two weeks to deliver a check. It's a somewhat decent sized company that isn't primarily EMS, however, and all employees are paid this way, so I'm really not sure. Most of them aren't even involved in the EMS side.

Oh, yeah. I forgot to mention you have to buy your own jump bag and all your gear, too. :glare:
I'm not sure if that's standard for this type of thing, but it doesn't seem all that fair. 

I haven't decided if I'll be returning, just going to see if he'll help me out and cut a check for this week and next week after I work, so I have cash for when my girlfriend comes in, gas, and supplies. I think that seems fair enough and a pretty reasonable request.


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 5, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Oh, yeah. I forgot to mention you have to buy your own jump bag and all your gear, too. :glare:
> I'm not sure if that's standard for this type of thing, but it doesn't seem all that fair.



Yikes. That doesn't sound even remotely standard. Buying your own equipment to provide a service for a company that hasn't even paid you yet? Not a chance.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 6, 2013)

Paramedics Plus in Alameda County is also hiring part time EMTs. I've applied so many times that I kinda hate them now, lol.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 6, 2013)

I know that feeling... What really sucks is Southwest ambulance is having open house interviews next week for 30+ part time and full time Basics, but I'm too young to work for them.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 6, 2013)

9D4 said:


> I know that feeling... What really sucks is Southwest ambulance is having open house interviews next week for 30+ part time and full time Basics, but I'm too young to work for them.



Southwest is owned by R/M and in order to work for my local R/M operation, you need to be 18 years of age. Is that not the same for Southwest?


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 6, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Southwest is owned by R/M and in order to work for my local R/M operation, you need to be 18 years of age. Is that not the same for Southwest?



I was told by one of the HR employees that if I went, I would be "dismissed" without an interview for being under 21. Was told the same by an EMT there.
I may triple check and ask for the HR manager, because I wasn't aware R/M was 18 and they possibly didn't know either. I'm not sure if that's true for Phoenix, too, but can't hurt to try again.
.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Oct 6, 2013)

Got asked out by a patient today.  She was 88...

I like older chicks, but... :unsure:


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 6, 2013)

9D4 said:


> I was told by one of the HR employees that if I went, I would be "dismissed" without an interview for being under 21. Was told the same by an EMT there.
> I may triple check and ask for the HR manager, because I wasn't aware R/M was 18 and they possibly didn't know either.



We have several EMTs under 21 year of age working for us in my R/M operation.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 6, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> We have several EMTs under 21 year of age working for us in my R/M operation.


I'd apply for R/M themselves, but they do the south valley, Southwest does the north west (explain to me how that makes sense), which is where I am. Also have PMT in the east, another R/M, and I was told 21 by them too. Lifeline also operates by me, which was just acquired by AMR, so I put a call in to see their ages, but no one knows yet, because all the policies are changing. 
Like I said, I'll try a manager this time and see if I get different results. Hopefully.

I dont really care where I work anymore, I just need cash flow. Don't have the luxury to be picky.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 6, 2013)

9D4 said:


> I'd apply for R/M themselves, but they do the south valley, Southwest does the north west (explain to me how that makes sense), which is where I am. Also have PMT in the east, another R/M, and I was told 21 by them too. Lifeline also operates by me, which was just acquired by AMR, so I put a call in to see their ages, but no one knows yet, because all the policies are changing.
> Like I said, I'll try a manager this time and see if I get different results. Hopefully.
> 
> I dont really care where I work anymore, I just need cash flow. Don't have the luxury to be picky.



I looked on the applications for the respective R/M owned companies and I couldn't find any specifics about age requirement.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 6, 2013)

The past two days at work have been the most challenging of my career. I can't even begin to explain all the random messed up events that took place.

From a never ending flood of codes to a psychotic break it was non stop. 

It all culminated in my last patient. A GI bleed / Ruptured Esophageal varices, who was (Insert any infectious disease you want) positive, pouring out blood from both ends. Faster than we could pump blood back in. Literally spent the majority of my day covered in blood.


----------



## EMT B (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## CFal (Oct 6, 2013)

taking the NREMT tomorrow at 3:30. nervous.


----------



## EMT B (Oct 6, 2013)

where are you taking it?


----------



## CFal (Oct 6, 2013)

EMT B said:


> where are you taking it?



Warwick, RI.  I have Mass and Maine state certs and it's been a while since I got out of class. Most of my experience is trauma, medical scares me.


----------



## EMT B (Oct 6, 2013)

Thats the opposite of me. Trauma scares me...medical I do fine with. 

Where in Maine do you practice?


----------



## CFal (Oct 6, 2013)

EMT B said:


> Thats the opposite of me. Trauma scares me...medical I do fine with.
> 
> Where in Maine do you practice?



I worked about 45 minutes north of Patten over the summer


----------



## EMT B (Oct 6, 2013)

sooooo canada then? :lol:


----------



## CFal (Oct 6, 2013)

almost


----------



## CFal (Oct 6, 2013)

give me trauma any day of the week and twice on Sunday, I find it more straight forward.  what makes you for comfortable with medical?


----------



## EMT B (Oct 6, 2013)

you know, I am not really sure. maybe its just that I see more medical than I do trauma so I feel more comfortable there.

and I practice in York County


----------



## CFal (Oct 6, 2013)

my experience is mostly ski patrol so what I see is trauma, when I'm on the ambulance I'm usually driving


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm fine with medical and trauma, but I have a lower tolerance for fakers...


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Oct 6, 2013)

9D4 said:


> I'd apply for R/M themselves, but they do the south valley, Southwest does the north west (explain to me how that makes sense), which is where I am. Also have PMT in the east, another R/M, and I was told 21 by them too. Lifeline also operates by me, which was just acquired by AMR, so I put a call in to see their ages, but no one knows yet, because all the policies are changing.
> Like I said, I'll try a manager this time and see if I get different results. Hopefully.
> 
> I dont really care where I work anymore, I just need cash flow. Don't have the luxury to be picky.



Where are you at?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Oct 6, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> I'm fine with medical and trauma, but I have a lower tolerance for fakers...



Insurancitis


----------



## Anjel (Oct 6, 2013)

I know I'm like 15 years late to the party... But I'm reading the Harry potter series. 

I promised my husband I wouldn't stay up late to finish the order of the Phoenix. But who are we kidding. I only have 200 pages left!


----------



## Tigger (Oct 7, 2013)

surfinluke said:


> That just means your next position will be that much better.



At this point I'll take any position haha. Turned down a job with AMR two weeks ago hoping that the ski patrol thing would work out. That was plan B, and I haven't gotten around to figuring out what C looks like yet.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 7, 2013)

Just figured out how I am getting my bachelors degree in paramedicine!  But first step is to get my paramedic!  Anyone have good tips on learning all the drugs?  I just bought a stack of flashcards.  Wondering if anyone has any other ways to learn them.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 7, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Just figured out how I am getting my bachelors degree in paramedicine!  But first step is to get my paramedic!  Anyone have good tips on learning all the drugs?  I just bought a stack of flashcards.  Wondering if anyone has any other ways to learn them.



I used a dry erase board. I wrote in sharpie things like name, dose, indications, contras, whatever I needed to know. Then in dry erase I just kept filling it out. Over and over again. I did 6 drugs at a time.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 7, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I used a dry erase board. I wrote in sharpie things like name, dose, indications, contras, whatever I needed to know. Then in dry erase I just kept filling it out. Over and over again. I did 6 drugs at a time.



Bet you ended up with a lot of dry erase markers by the end of it.  I like that idea...  (think I am going to use it...) h34r:  THANKS!^_^


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Oct 7, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Insurancitis



Don't forget incarceritis too


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 7, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Where are you at?


Phoenix. 
I still haven't been able to get a straight answer. Heard like 50/50 yes and no that they are 21+. I have a call in to the HR director now, haven't heard anything back though.
Edit: Just heard back. All 3 (PMT, SW, R/M) are 21+.
Time to check into Lifeline again, now that AMR bought them. See if anything has changed since the last time.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 7, 2013)

Where's lifeline?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm gonna go get the papers get the papers.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 7, 2013)

SandpitMedic said:


> Where's lifeline?


Mostly northern Arizona. Flagstaff, Prescott, Williams (Grand Canyon), Wickenburg, etc... 
I'm relatively close to Prescott and they have 2 openings there and it's supposedly a really nice place to work. Pay isn't really competitive compared to others, but they all work out of stations, which, IMO, makes up for it.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 7, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Phoenix.
> I still haven't been able to get a straight answer. Heard like 50/50 yes and no that they are 21+. I have a call in to the HR director now, haven't heard anything back though.
> Edit: Just heard back. All 3 (PMT, SW, R/M) are 21+.
> Time to check into Lifeline again, now that AMR bought them. See if anything has changed since the last time.



21+ must be a contract specific requirement.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 7, 2013)

Or insurance requirement.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 8, 2013)

SandpitMedic said:


> Or insurance requirement.



It could be. I am not sure if the same vehicle insurer is used across all company operations.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Oct 8, 2013)

SandpitMedic said:


> I'm gonna go get the papers get the papers.



Goodfellas.....nice.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 8, 2013)

Done of lot of working on myself after the run I had recently and think I've finally got myself sorted out back to my usual self. Well not who I was before the job but definitely working to get back there.

Recent calls and events outside of work in my life made me realize how good I actually have it. My friend today described it beautifully, "you live in the most beautiful place in the world where you can do everything that you love and more, you've got a career that you love and are passionate about, you've got a girl that cares deeply about you, you have your family close...what more can you ask for?"

Really made me realize how lucky I am.

Also made me realize how lucky I am to have met the folks that I have and learned so much from those I've met on here. Really gives me faith in the EMS community and humanity as a whole. There's a speed bump or a detour every now and again but we're working on it.

Stay safe out there ladies and gents! 



Tigger said:


> So just got called for my ski patrol interview. It's tomorrow and it's five hours away. Better get driving.



Nice dude. I just got an email announcement for ALS patrol. Definitely considering it. Impinges on sled time though...


----------



## Tigger (Oct 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> Nice dude. I just got an email announcement for ALS patrol. Definitely considering it. Impinges on sled time though...



Unfortunately as it turned out things did not work out. Made it through the hiring clinic and onto to the top 15 list. Originally I was told I had a good shot to pick up one of five open positions, but then a few former patrollers with ALS experience said they wanted to come back to the mountain leaving no spots for me...

Big time bummer.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 8, 2013)

Thought I was supposed to start at 0700, until I show up and try to clock in, get a message saying I'm clocking in late. Check ePro and apparently they rescheduled me at 0530. On duty supervisor says I was supposed to double check ePro on my own last night. 

Yup, day 2 of third rider FTO training at the new job is off to a great start. -_-


----------



## SSwain (Oct 8, 2013)

Been racking up the CEU's while I am off duty. Blew out my back, and am on restricted duty. I can drive, but no lifting/ hard exertion.
Sleeping sucks. Can't get comfortable.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 8, 2013)

Balloon Fiesta this morning


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 8, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Balloon Fiesta this morning



Where's my shotgun?


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 8, 2013)

I despise my allergies...


----------



## EMT2B (Oct 8, 2013)

Just ten more hours, then I can sleep.  Of course, by then I won't be sleepy!  :glare:


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 8, 2013)

Shut the front door!!!


----------



## EMT2B (Oct 8, 2013)

SandpitMedic said:


> Shut the front door!!!


**peers around laptop** I did!  It's closed!  Maybe I need to OPEN the front door.  Keep myself awake!   LoL


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 8, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Thought I was supposed to start at 0700, until I show up and try to clock in, get a message saying I'm clocking in late. Check ePro and apparently they rescheduled me at 0530. On duty supervisor says I was supposed to double check ePro on my own last night.
> 
> Yup, day 2 of third rider FTO training at the new job is off to a great start. -_-



That's bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: dude. If they change your schedule they're responsible to notify you.


----------



## exodus (Oct 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> That's bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: dude. If they change your schedule they're responsible to notify you.



Our old scheduling software was supposed to send us a page when our schedule was modified, but it never did.  Our sups were always good about it though and called us and ASKED if we could come in earlier / later.


----------



## Rhonda (Oct 8, 2013)

If you come to Vegas and get so stupidly wasted that security has to call the ambulance for you, you should keep your mouth shut. I don't care that you are an EMT/medic from somewhere. You screwed up. You are in my ambulance and I will treat you how my protocols say to. It's not my fault you vomited on yourself and couldn't walk with out assistance and no can driver would take you back to your hotel. Some people I swear:angry


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 8, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> If you come to Vegas and get so stupidly wasted that security has to call the ambulance for you, you should keep your mouth shut. I don't care that you are an EMT/medic from somewhere. You screwed up. You are in my ambulance and I will treat you how my protocols say to. It's not my fault you vomited on yourself and couldn't walk with out assistance and no can driver would take you back to your hotel. Some people I swear:angry



Which one of our members was it?!?:blink:

Fess up...


----------



## Rhonda (Oct 8, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Which one of our members was it?!?:blink:
> 
> Fess up...



I would hope no one on here is that disrespectful.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> That's bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: dude. If they change your schedule they're responsible to notify you.





exodus said:


> Our old scheduling software was supposed to send us a page when our schedule was modified, but it never did.  Our sups were always good about it though and called us and ASKED if we could come in earlier / later.




At my old job, even for new hire FTO training, shifts were locked into ePro (schedule was usually posted like 2 weeks in advance). And if anything changed you got an email. 

The new job still uses ePro but I haven't gotten a single scheduling email yet. Nor did I get any sort of phone call this morning. 

Don't get me wrong, while thats frustrating, I definitely enjoy running the 911 calls here over strictly IFT at my old job.


----------



## Household6 (Oct 8, 2013)

I wish our area was better about follow-ups/peer reviews on calls..

I went to a (rural) cardiac call today. I'd really like to know if the AMS I was seeing was from Nitro hypotension (she took 2x this morning), or if she was just having another MCI. I didn't have time to take a BP, ALS took her real quick.

I'd just like to know what the diagnosis was. I'd just like to know for sure what I was seeing.

I decided this week that I like cardiac calls. I like them much more than drunk people.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 8, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> I would hope no one on here is that disrespectful.



There was an incident I remember that involved 300 dollar jeans....


----------



## CFal (Oct 8, 2013)

so I almost became a Paramedic today


> Mr. [REDACTED],
> 
> We have reviewed your appeal of the one year deadline for the NREMT psychomotor examination result. After careful consideration your request is granted. Congratulations!
> 
> ...


I only took the basic test, I emailed back to fix it because even if I had it I can't do anything without everybody realize I have no clue what I'm doing.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 8, 2013)

CFal said:


> so I almost became a Paramedic today
> 
> I only took the basic test, I emailed back to fix it because even if I had it I can't do anything without everybody realize I have no clue what I'm doing.



That's probably for the best lol


----------



## CFal (Oct 8, 2013)

Anjel said:


> That's probably for the best lol



kid who sits next to me at the Fire Academy told me I should have kept it and got a job on a Critical Care Ambulance, medics only drive and there's a doctor and nurse in the back.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 8, 2013)

Household6 said:


> I wish our area was better about follow-ups/peer reviews on calls..
> 
> I went to a (rural) cardiac call today. I'd really like to know if the AMS I was seeing was from Nitro hypotension (she took 2x this morning), or if she was just having another MCI. I didn't have time to take a BP, ALS took her real quick.
> 
> ...


Nitroglycerin has a really short half life (a few minutes). I am unsure if something like a phosphodiesterase inhibitor would make it last longer, I know it makes the hypotension more pronounce, but I think it would make it longer lasting too (from what I understand, phosphodiesterase breaks down cGMP/decrease it, cGMP is what cause vasodilation when taking nitroglycerin). Examples of phosphodiesterase inhibitors are erectile dysfunction drugs like levitra, cilias, viagra, etc., which women wouldn't normally take for obvious reasons, however, they could be taking a phosphodiesterase inhibitor for pulmonary hypertension (revatio?). JPINFV used to frequently bring up that point.

Since you said this morning, I am kinda guessing it was way more than a couple of minutes later.

Whay does MCI in your area stand for? Where I am, it's mass causalty incident. I am guessing myocardial infarction (MI in my area)?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 8, 2013)

Im learning to write very small.  I have discovered 3x5 note cards do not hold enough information for emergency medications...  20 down, who knows how many to go...


----------



## EMT B (Oct 8, 2013)

Thoughts on my heart attack cheat sheet?


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 8, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Im learning to write very small.  I have discovered 3x5 note cards do not hold enough information for emergency medications...  20 down, who knows how many to go...


I have some made on the computer if you want me to send them to you. I don't remember if I have the dose on them though. 

Another note, what would cause a P wave to only be visible in lead 1?


----------



## EMT B (Oct 8, 2013)

Is this a hypothetical or is there a strip associated with this?


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 8, 2013)

EMT B said:


> Is this a hypothetical or is there a strip associated with this?


There's a strip. I'll snap a pic in a minute, eating dinner real quick. There was two, one with artifact, one without and I accidentally grabbed the one with artifact, so some looks like p waves, but they aren't there.
Edit: See if this works, never posted a pic, haha. Apologize beforehand for it being split and the shadow, my phone's camera sucks and it was blurry trying to take a whole shot, along with me being a sucky photographer. Wayyy too big, hang on.
18 YOM, resting rate of 55 BPM (says 66 on the strip, but 90% of the time it was at mid 50's). PA and 3 medics looked at it and none could see P waves on any besides lead 1.


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 9, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Another note, what would cause a P wave to only be visible in lead 1?



Axis of atrial depolarization. P waves are small anyway so fairly easy to hide/overlook, so a slightly atypical P axis can easily cause them to be visible in only a few leads. Check out the LifePak 12 lead interpretation box sometime. It gives values for P-QRS-T axes even though EMS typically only looks at the QRS (if any).

BTW, you'll see this alllll the time.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 9, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Axis of atrial depolarization. P waves are small anyway so fairly easy to hide/overlook, so a slightly atypical P axis can easily cause them to be visible in only a few leads. Check out the LifePak 12 lead interpretation box sometime. It gives values for P-QRS-T axes even though EMS typically only looks at the QRS (if any).
> 
> BTW, you'll see this alllll the time.


It was a LifePak 15. Axis is 29 degrees for the P wave, whole values for P- QRS- T are 29, 42, 48. PA mentioned that, then dismissed, saying that it was normal. Not sure what normal actually is, since he didn't say a value.
Edit: Just realized it sounded like I was dismissing your answer. I wasn't, I've just heard 2 different things now. Good to know that, I wasn't aware. 
Only reason I'm interested is because this is off me, haha.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks perfectly normal to me. It could be a lot of reasons, but like Chaz said, p waves are small and can get lost sometimes. 

Also did you have your limb leads on your torso? Or your arms and legs. There shouldn't if been so much artifact under ideal conditions.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 9, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Looks perfectly normal to me. It could be a lot of reasons, but like Chaz said, p waves are small and can get lost sometimes.
> 
> Also did you have your limb leads on your torso? Or your arms and legs. There shouldn't if been so much artifact under ideal conditions.


On the actual limbs. Forearms on the frontal sides, median sides of the calves. 

The artifact was because I was extremely cold and trying not to shiver. Wasn't working real well. 

Like I said 2nd came out better, but I tossed that one on accident and kept this one thinking it was the other. 
I'll try to remember to get a 3rd set up next class and not laugh during the print. 

On to the actual part, though, if you saw that would the only thing that matters is that it is present in at least one? 
Would that be for any wave form? Say you can only see a T wave in one lead, that's alright? That's a hypothetical situation, I'm just seeing if it applies to other situations.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 9, 2013)

You got to look at the whole picture. I'm pretty sure I see P waves in AVL and AVR. 

The QRS is narrow and regular. Looking at this I wouldn't suspect Junctional or anything like that.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 9, 2013)

Next stop on the interview trail will be Monroe, MI. Date left to be set.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 9, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Next stop on the interview trail will be Monroe, MI. Date left to be set.



Woot woot. What the heck is in Monroe? Welcome to the Mitten!


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 9, 2013)

9D4 said:


> There's a strip. I'll snap a pic in a minute, eating dinner real quick. There was two, one with artifact, one without and I accidentally grabbed the one with artifact, so some looks like p waves, but they aren't there.
> Edit: See if this works, never posted a pic, haha. Apologize beforehand for it being split and the shadow, my phone's camera sucks and it was blurry trying to take a whole shot, along with me being a sucky photographer. Wayyy too big, hang on.
> Patient is 18 YOM, resting rate of 55 BPM (says 66 on the strip, but 90% of the time it was at mid 50's). PA and 3 medics looked at it and none could see P waves on any besides lead 1.


I see P-waves in more than just lead I. I saw them in Lead III, AVL, AVF, and most of the V leads. They're just really, really small. Those P waves really are there...

If all I had was Lead II or III, I'd have a REALLY hard time finding the P waves though.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 9, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> I see P-waves in more than just lead I. I saw them in Lead III, AVL, AVF, and most of the V leads. They're just really, really small. Those P waves really are there...



Oh I didn't see the second pic. Ya I can see them in the precordial leads as well.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 9, 2013)

Anjel said:


> You got to look at the whole picture. I'm pretty sure I see P waves in AVL and AVR.
> 
> The QRS is narrow and regular. Looking at this I wouldn't suspect Junctional or anything like that.


Thank you to both you and Chaz 
We briefly talked it over when we saw it, but I didn't quite comprehend, so I figured I'd ask here. 

It just spun me for a loop when I didn't see it in Lead 2, because we just started these not to long ago, as in today was our second class, and the lack of a P wave along with the rate of 55 made me not think Sinus rhythm. 
It just confused me, but the whole topic does so far, ha. 
Akula, once Angel pointed them out, I can make them out, I think. Like I said, just started this and I couldn't make it out. 
Look like a bit of an ***, now, but hey... Least I wasn't the only one that couldn't make them out


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 9, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Thank you to both you and Chaz
> We briefly talked it over when we saw it, but I didn't quite comprehend, so I figured I'd ask here.
> 
> It just spun me for a loop when I didn't see it in Lead 2, because we just started these not to long ago, as in today was our second class, and the lack of a P wave along with the rate of 55 made me not think Sinus rhythm.
> ...


Not to worry. It's only your 2nd class... You'll get a LOT better from here on out. Not to mention you've got a "good" 12-lead with some artifact (shivering) to refer to later...


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 9, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Woot woot. What the heck is in Monroe? Welcome to the Mitten!



South of Detroit.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 9, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> South of Detroit.



I Know where Monroe is. About 45 minutes from me I believe. I just don't know of many things in Monroe.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 9, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I Know where Monroe is. About 45 minutes from me I believe. I just don't know of many things in Monroe.


Well... Mercy Memorial Hospital is there... and they just opened up an EM residency.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 9, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Well... Mercy Memorial Hospital is there... and they just opened up an EM residency.



Hmm. Never heard of it lol but good luck!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 9, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Thank you to both you and Chaz
> We briefly talked it over when we saw it, but I didn't quite comprehend, so I figured I'd ask here.
> 
> It just spun me for a loop when I didn't see it in Lead 2, because we just started these not to long ago, as in today was our second class, and the lack of a P wave along with the rate of 55 made me not think Sinus rhythm.
> ...



Definitely agree that there are P-waves there. Don't worry dude, you'll get better  ECG interpretation just takes time and lots of practice. I think we did upwards of 1000 strips in school for homework. That's a combination of single and 12-leads. 

Keep after it and don't hesitate to use us as a resource. This site and the people on it helped me immensely during school both with school and handling life with school and working. Especially if you work full time. We're always glad to help, just wont do your homework for ya  

It's too bad the chat isn't as active as it used to be, we always used to have a lot of fun in there and I learned a ton. I finally got a charger for my computer so now that I'm back around I might have to start hanging out in there again if people are going to join me.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 9, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I Know where Monroe is. About 45 minutes from me I believe. I just don't know of many things in Monroe.



only five minutes for me :lol:
Cabelas is in monroe


----------



## Anjel (Oct 9, 2013)

Achilles said:


> only five minutes for me :lol:
> Cabelas is in monroe



Dundee I thought? Or is it pretty much the same? A friend of mine and u are going there soon to gun shop.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 9, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Dundee I thought? Or is it pretty much the same? A friend of mine and u are going there soon to gun shop.



It's the same


----------



## Household6 (Oct 9, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Whay does MCI in your area stand for? Where I am, it's mass causalty incident. I am guessing myocardial infarction (MI in my area)?



My fat fingers got me there. Same here, it should have read MI, not mass casualty incident. :wacko:

I have a call into the medic on scene to give me a jingle. I'm hoping he can find a few minutes to chat with me. Doing EMR calls while schooling as an EMT-A is really making things click. It so much easier to understand and remember the bookwork and lectures when I can apply it to a real life call and do an assessment under some REAL pressure ---not just my fellow students looking on in the classroom. 

I thanked my teacher again last night, the things he's drilling into my head over and over are working, they're falling into place.


----------



## EMT B (Oct 9, 2013)

So no thoughts on my EKG cheat sheet then?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 9, 2013)

EMT B said:


> So no thoughts on my EKG cheat sheet then?



Sorry dude meant to respond but spaced it. 

Looks good other than your anterior leads listed are incorrect. I believe it said v1-6 are anterior. Anterior is v3-4 septal is v1-2 and lateral is v5-6, high lateral would be I and aVL.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 9, 2013)

MCI- mass casualty incident
AMI/MI - acute myocardial infarction/myocardial infarction

Standard stuff.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 9, 2013)

Robb said:


> Sorry dude meant to respond but spaced it.
> 
> Looks good other than your anterior leads listed are incorrect. I believe it said v1-6 are anterior. Anterior is v3-4 septal is v1-2 and lateral is v5-6, high lateral would be I and aVL.



And what are your septal reciprocals? You have those missing in the top chart. Question of EMTB not you Mr. Robby Smarty Pants. Even though it's a trick questions haha


----------



## Aprz (Oct 9, 2013)

EMT B said:


> So no thoughts on my EKG cheat sheet then?


I would change row two, anterior wall MI, to exclude I, aVL, V5, and V6. Like in your chart below, I, aVL, V5, and V6 are the lateral wall (I and aVL are high lateral, V5 and V6 are low lateral). I'd call I, aVL, V1-V6 anteroseptal wall MI with lateral extension.

For right venteicular involvement, another spot I sometimes see ST depression is V2.

You're missing posterior wall MI.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 9, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I would change row two, anterior wall MI, to exclude I, aVL, V5, and V6. Like in your chart below, I, aVL, V5, and V6 are the lateral wall (I and aVL are high lateral, V5 and V6 are low lateral). I'd call I, aVL, V1-V6 anteroseptal wall MI with lateral extension.
> 
> For right venteicular involvement, another spot I sometimes see ST depression is V2.
> 
> You're missing posterior wall MI.



What would you see that would key you in that you may be dealing with a posterior MI and that you should probably do a 15-lead?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Oct 9, 2013)

Robb said:


> What would you see that would key you in that you may be dealing with a posterior MI and that you should probably do a 15-lead?



ST depression in V1?


----------



## EMT B (Oct 9, 2013)

Robb said:


> Sorry dude meant to respond but spaced it.
> 
> Looks good other than your anterior leads listed are incorrect. I believe it said v1-6 are anterior. Anterior is v3-4 septal is v1-2 and lateral is v5-6, high lateral would be I and aVL.



oops that was my b. is this photo correct? This is what I will use to fix it.


----------



## EMT B (Oct 9, 2013)

Anjel said:


> And what are your septal reciprocals? You have those missing in the top chart. Question of EMTB not you Mr. Robby Smarty Pants. Even though it's a trick questions haha



no special protocol for septal i dont believe, aspirin med control for nitro als and serial 12 leads if time allows. if it is just septal on the 12 lead i might look at moving v4 to v4r to see if there is right involvement especially if the elevation in V1 is greater than V2


----------



## EMT B (Oct 9, 2013)

Also, if anyone is interested in reading a piece i would like to submit to JEMS before I do so, please feel free to message me and tell me what you think!


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 9, 2013)

Anjel said:


> And what are your septal reciprocals? You have those missing in the top chart. Question of EMTB not you Mr. Robby Smarty Pants. Even though it's a trick questions haha




Well, what about your Ramus intermedius, Obtuse Marginals, and Diagonal branches!!!


----------



## EMT B (Oct 9, 2013)

:huh: i don't speak A&P yet im still in my first semester


----------



## CritterNurse (Oct 9, 2013)

I hate "us or them" ultimatums. I was given one today by one of my bosses.

I had been getting work through a temp agency. While I was working for the temp agency, the seasonal job I had last winter contacted me and wanted to know if I would come back for another season. I said "Yes, I'd love to". Then the temp agency gave me a 'temp to hire' position, which I accepted. My seasonal job was due to start the last week of my 'temp' period at that position. As the end of my temp commitment was drawing near, I kept asking if they were going to hire me. No one would give me a straight answer. I spoke with the supervisor from the seasonal job and told them that I was 99% sure the temp job was going to offer me a permanent position, but I since I didn't have a definite offer, I was going to go ahead and start the seasonal job as a second job.

Three days after the seasonal job starts, I get told by the temp-to-hire position that the job was mine if I wanted it. I accepted, and was going to try my best to balance the two, since I had committed to the seasonal job before the year-round job was offered. I kept both supervisors up to date with what was going on. I told both of them that I was going to try to work both jobs so that I wouldn't burn any bridges. I was trying my best to make sure I could work both jobs, and swapping shifts with people as needed to make sure both jobs had coverage.

Tonight the supervisor from the year-round job came to me and said she was cracking down on things. NO more swapping shifts. Period. If I can't get the seasonal job to work around the year-round job's schedule then I had to choose which job I wanted more.

I just hope I made the right choice. 

The year round job is a full time job, but with very low pay (more than minimum wage, but less than what AMR offers a fresh out of school EMT). I would, however, be eligible for health insurance in January. 

The seasonal job pays $2.56 more an hour, but only lasts 2 1/2 months with variable shifts which can be swapped as much as you like, EXCEPT between Thanksgiving and Christmas when they have a no-swapping, maxed out hours schedule. I could have withdrawn my commitment for the seasonal job before my first shift without any repercussions, and I would have been fully eligible to go back and work for them another winter. But since I started the job, and then gave my notice, I'm going to have a note on my file that said I left before the season was over. Which means I MIGHT be able to be hired in the future, but they also may not hire me if I applied again. If I do get hired by them in the future and leave before the end of season a second time, I will never be hired by them again. If I had stayed and was tardy or called out too much due to scheduling conflicts and they let me go for that, I would never be hired by them again. 

As much as I love the seasonal job and the company culture there, I felt I had no choice. I need a year-round job with insurance, even if it is very low pay. I just wish I felt better about my decision...

And for the record, I only swapped 2 shifts at the year-round job.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 10, 2013)

Well just got a call from the boss. My shift got canceled... to tell the truth I'm glad it did. Its a beautiful 77 degree day today, now I just need to find something to do.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 10, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> I hate "us or them" ultimatums. I was given one today by one of my bosses.
> 
> I had been getting work through a temp agency. While I was working for the temp agency, the seasonal job I had last winter contacted me and wanted to know if I would come back for another season. I said "Yes, I'd love to". Then the temp agency gave me a 'temp to hire' position, which I accepted. My seasonal job was due to start the last week of my 'temp' period at that position. As the end of my temp commitment was drawing near, I kept asking if they were going to hire me. No one would give me a straight answer. I spoke with the supervisor from the seasonal job and told them that I was 99% sure the temp job was going to offer me a permanent position, but I since I didn't have a definite offer, I was going to go ahead and start the seasonal job as a second job.
> 
> ...



For better or worse no sense in dwelling on your decision.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 10, 2013)

EMT B said:


> Also, if anyone is interested in reading a piece i would like to submit to JEMS before I do so, please feel free to message me and tell me what you think!



Absolutely would love to read it! PM sent.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 10, 2013)

Bob Page Lecture tomorrow. Should be a good day


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Oct 10, 2013)

Chase said:


> Bob Page Lecture tomorrow. Should be a good day



Oh man I'm jealous! Last time I saw him doing anything in California was for serviceman only.  Can't wait to go to hear him talk!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 10, 2013)

This is the best line up I have ever seen. Hoping to get a wristband and not have to work all the days so I can attend for free on some days.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 10, 2013)

Just had my first fire department oral interview board today. Thought it went pretty well, but we'll see. The last time I was that nervous for an interview it was my promotion board with my hard *** Bn Command Sergeant Major! Lol

Plus I wish I could go to Stagecoach so bad...


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 10, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> This is the best line up I have ever seen. Hoping to get a wristband and not have to work all the days so I can attend for free on some days.



Yo DesertEMT66 imma let you finish, but George Strait and Alan Jackson was the best line up haha  I'm already requesting those days off


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 10, 2013)

I only know who Jason Aldean, Hunter Hayes and Chris Cagle are... Haha
I do plan on going to Country Thunder next year if I can, but that's because a friend is dragging me with her. I heard it's pretty damn fun, though.
Edit: Just this ad and thought it was entirely too funny. Especially the "its all relative" part. 
http://enid.craigslist.org/cto/4119280944.html
NSFW language.


----------



## EMT B (Oct 10, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Absolutely would love to read it! PM sent.



Thank you very much!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 10, 2013)

I think if I lived closer to Oklahoma I would buy the jeep...


----------



## unleashedfury (Oct 11, 2013)

9D4 said:


> http://enid.craigslist.org/cto/4119280944.html
> NSFW language.




 -Would this make a good car for my daughter?
     Hell.  Yes.  Not only a good car, a learning experience.  Introduction to vehicular maintenance.
     Additionally, there isn't really enough room in the back for that little :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: she's dating to try anything.

This guy really has never owned a car, I can tell you that things are possible in a Jeep, Hell things are possible in a 2 door Saturn.. Trust me 

It also scares the hell out of me as my little girl is getting older. So when she can drive I think she'll be getting a smart car. If things can be performed in one of those. Then obviously she thought it out and made it capable.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 11, 2013)

Now that's just cruel :lol:
A Smartcar is a miserable experience to drive, trust me, haha. Had to pick one up for my brother that he won in a sweepstakes and couldnt pick up himself. They delivered it in Vegas and I drove it to Phoenix. It sucked...

That could quite possibly be a redeeming quality if I ever have a daughter, though h34r:


----------



## unleashedfury (Oct 11, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Now that's just cruel :lol:
> A Smartcar is a miserable experience to drive, trust me, haha. Had to pick one up for my brother that he won in a sweepstakes and couldnt pick up himself. They delivered it in Vegas and I drove it to Phoenix. It sucked...
> 
> That could quite possibly be a redeeming quality if I ever have a daughter, though h34r:



Exactly my thought process goes as so. I was a teenage boy at one time. I know how teenage boys think.... She may not date till she's 35..


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 11, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> Exactly my thought process goes as so. I was a teenage boy at one time. I know how teenage boys think.... She may not date till she's 35..


Well, you pegged it, considering you just got the opinion straight from an 18 year old male and it fit your thinking perfect, hahaha.


----------



## unleashedfury (Oct 11, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Well, you pegged it, considering you just got the opinion straight from an 18 year old male and it fit your thinking perfect, hahaha.



I turned 31 a few months ago.. trust me the ideas don't change with age. you just develop a "acquired taste" so to speak.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 11, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Yo DesertEMT66 imma let you finish, but George Strait and Alan Jackson was the best line up haha  I'm already requesting those days off



Yo CALEMT, imma let you finish but I get in for free


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 11, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Yo CALEMT, imma let you finish but I get in for free



Touché


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 11, 2013)

Firefighter STXmedic is now FAO STXmedic   About damn time!! Tremendous pay raise AND work on the box? Why yes, yes I will.  Now to find me a partner that I won't choke...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 11, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Firefighter STXmedic is now FAO STXmedic   About damn time!! Tremendous pay raise AND work on the box? Why yes, yes I will.  Now to find me a partner that I won't choke...



Pick me pick me pick me


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> Pick me pick me pick me



Hell yes! You better move your *** closer, though... That'll be a :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty drive every 4th day!


----------



## EMT B (Oct 11, 2013)

i wannabe someone's partner


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 11, 2013)

If your state allows Prehospital RNs then I'll jump on the truck. I would be the worst EMT partner tho.

A few of my friends just moved to Texas on travel assignments. It seems very tempting.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 11, 2013)

EMT B said:


> i wannabe someone's partner



I think ffEmt is single. :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 11, 2013)

Achilles said:


> I think ffEmt is single. :rofl:



RIP Achilles 10-11-13   :rofl:


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 11, 2013)

At the uniform store with voucher in hand for the new job. They gave us one set in orientation for field training and the voucher is good for two more. Except that the schedule is three days in a row one week, four the next so that leaves me a set short I'll prob just buy on my own. Oh plus they don't have my size pants (36) in stock so they have to order them, plus no patches available either -_-


----------



## Aprz (Oct 11, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> At the uniform store with voucher in hand for the new job. They gave us one set in orientation for field training and the voucher is good for two more. Except that the schedule is three days in a row one week, four the next so that leaves me a set short I'll prob just buy on my own. Oh plus they don't have my size pants (36) in stock so they have to order them, plus no patches available either -_-


Ugh, I hate that.

At my previous job, part time employees got only one uniform. Full time employees got two uniforms. A full time employee could work 4x a week (if 10 hour shifts), or 5x a week (if 8 hour shifts). :\

At my current job, both part time and full time employees get three uniforms. Most shifts are 5x a week (if 8 hours), 4x a week (if 10 hours), and few shifts like my shift alternate between 5x a week and 2x a week every other week (12 hour shifts). Most shifts used to be similar to yours, alternate between 4x and 3x a week every other week (most shifts used to be 12 hours).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 11, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Ugh, I hate that.
> 
> At my previous job, part time employees got only one uniform. Full time employees got two uniforms. A full time employee could work 4x a week (if 10 hour shifts), or 5x a week (if 8 hour shifts). :\
> 
> At my current job, both part time and full time employees get three uniforms. Most shifts are 5x a week (if 8 hours), 4x a week (if 10 hours), and few shifts like my shift alternate between 5x a week and 2x a week every other week (12 hour shifts). Most shifts used to be similar to yours, alternate between 4x and 3x a week every other week (most shifts used to be 12 hours).



I believe for us part time employees get 3 uniforms per year and full time get 4 per year. I think I have somewhere around 10 uniforms :unsure:


----------



## sharpie (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi everyone lol, so I am a senior in High school in San Jose Ca looking into becoming an emt.. I didnt come to this idea easily I've thought about so many Ideas and things that I'd love doing and this really stood out to me. I was wondering if someone from my area could shed some light on what this job would look like for me. btw im graduating in february. Thanks for any insight guys I appreciate it


----------



## Household6 (Oct 11, 2013)

Watching the coverage of Adrian Peterson's son's death. It's stirring up a little sadness. I've seen that happen in real life once.. 

A two year old boy, living with his dad and step mom, they beat him over the course of a week, and when we got called they said he fell down the stairs.

I took pictures of the baby in the hospital for documentation.. They beat him with something shaped like a crescent. Dad plea bargained and got 10 years.


----------



## EMT B (Oct 11, 2013)

Achilles said:


> I think ffEmt is single. :rofl:



i heard he doesn't put out h34r:


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 11, 2013)

EMT B said:


> i heard he doesn't put out h34r:


Hadn't heard that one. 
Just heard it wasn't good.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 11, 2013)

sharpie said:


> Hi everyone lol, so I am a senior in High school in San Jose Ca looking into becoming an emt.. I didnt come to this idea easily I've thought about so many Ideas and things that I'd love doing and this really stood out to me. I was wondering if someone from my area could shed some light on what this job would look like for me. btw im graduating in february. Thanks for any insight guys I appreciate it


Hi. I've been an EMT in Santa Clara County for over two years. The cities in Santa Clara County are Milpitas, Santa Clara, *San Jose*, Sunnyvale, Mt. View, Palo Alto, Los Altos, Los Altos Hills, Cupertino, Saratoga, Los Gatos, Monte Sereno, Campbell, Gilroy, and Morgan Hill.

In your county, there is County Ambulance (operated by Rural/Metro, responds to 911 calls), Rural/Metro of Northern California (contracted with Kaiser Permanente), ProTransport-1 (contracted by Good Samaritan Hospital and Stanford), Silicon Valley Ambulance (unsure of specific contracts, I hear they do a lot of backup 911, I rarely see them), Westmed Ambulance (contracted by Valley Medical Center, and I think El Camino Mt. View (and Los Gatos?) too), Golden State, and Royal Ambulance (contracted by Regional Medical Center).

Job outlook is generally poor throughout the bay area. It may be several months to even a year (or longer) to get an EMT job. Personally, it took me 13 months to get my first EMT job. Pay is usually around $8-$11.50/hour for new EMTs doing interfacility transfers (IFT, non 911, transport from one facility to another). 911 is very desired, pay is $17.25/hour I believe, but is extremely difficult to get on. I've been working as a paid EMT for over two years now, and still have not gotten hired on by any company that does 911 here or in adjacent counties.

San Jose Fire Department I believe is hiring right now, but I don't think they'll be interviewing until after April 2014 (if I remember correctly from co-workers talking about it). Typically when a Fire Department hires, there is open space on the 911 and for non 911 transports so I expect somewhere around April or a little after April for there to be a lot of job openings.

My recommendation is not to limit yourself to Santa Clara County. Explore other counties to look for. Be very patient, but also aggressive when trying to get a job. Apply everywhere regardless of the rumors you hear. Personally, I was hesitant to apply to ProTransport-1, people had a lot of negative comments about the company, and I didn't apply until after a year of trying to get hired everywhere else over and over. I got hired by ProTransport-1 within around a week after applying, and my pay went from $8.75/hour in fast food to $9.50/hour with $10/call bonus being an EMT. ProTransport-1 became unionize and my pay increased to $11.05/hour for awhile, and when I finished probation, it was $12.75/hour (I was there for 7 months). At my current company (not ProTransport-1), I am paid $11.96/hour with no call bonuses, but I do get overtime and doubletime frequently unlike my previous company, and actually make a little bit more.

The majority of ambulance companies will not hire you unless you have a clean background (especially driving background, be sure to have no tickets, suspension, or DUI/DWI), and if you are 21 or older. Some companies like Rural/Metro will hire people 18 or older.

*My personal experience in this field is overall disappointing/dissatisfying.*

If you actually go through with it, bookmark this page for links to jobs in bay area.



Aprz said:


> ProTransport-1 (San Francisco, Oakland, Hayward, Richmond, Palo Alto, Pleasant Hill)
> Royal Ambulance (San Leandro, San Jose)
> Rural/Metro (San Jose (911), Pacheco (IFT), Hayward (IFT), Milpitas (IFT))
> Bayshore Ambulance *!!!WARNING!!! Annoying website* (Foster City, San Francisco, San Jose)
> ...



Also click here, bookmark, for more information on becoming an EMT in Santa Clara County. The post is still correct, but you are also now required to get First Responder Operations (FRO) - Hazmat within 6 months of employment in Santa Clara County.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 11, 2013)

Wow!  It must be nice to have your employer supply any sort of new uniform every year.  My employer gives full time employees 2 shirts and a coat when hired.  You supply everything else, including any future shirts you may need, regardless of how long you have been there.  I think, in the long run, it hurts the image of the company.  There are guys wearing shirts that should have been thrown away a really, really, really long time ago.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Oct 12, 2013)

Can someone tell me, why must a personnel with no ambulance driving training give orders in how to drive, "turn on your lights and siren" while I'm at the freeway  in heavy traffic , telling me to go faster when cars infront of me that aren't moving, telling me to change lanes when I'm worrying about the patient and their safety ( when they are not buckled and slamming breaks, quickly changing lanes will make them get thrown around in the box), and getting offended when I told her to keep her eyes on the patient,  now I remember one of the reasons I became a medic.  This is what I get for picking up a BLS shift.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 12, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> Wow!  It must be nice to have your employer supply any sort of new uniform every year.  My employer gives full time employees 2 shirts and a coat when hired.  You supply everything else, including any future shirts you may need, regardless of how long you have been there.  I think, in the long run, it hurts the image of the company.  There are guys wearing shirts that should have been thrown away a really, really, really long time ago.



We get $1250 every year for uniforms... And we STILL have guys wearing trashy, tattered pieces of garbage.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 12, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> We get $1250 every year for uniforms... And we STILL have guys wearing trashy, tattered pieces of garbage.




Trust me, I know that still happens.  I have worked places that gave you a uniform allowance on your paycheck twice a year, and plenty of people looked at that as a bonus, rather than replacing worn out uniforms.  The issue with where I work now, is that those people believe that if it mattered to the company, they would provide new uniforms when they are needed.  These employees don't believe they should have to provide their own uniforms.

It's something that has always amused me and confused me at the same time.  If you worked in an office, you wouldn't expect your employer to provide your clothes.  Why do people expect there employer to provide their clothes, just because there is a a uniform that is to be worn?


----------



## EMT B (Oct 12, 2013)

we have to buy our uniforms


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 12, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> Trust me, I know that still happens.  I have worked places that gave you a uniform allowance on your paycheck twice a year, and plenty of people looked at that as a bonus, rather than replacing worn out uniforms.  The issue with where I work now, is that those people believe that if it mattered to the company, they would provide new uniforms when they are needed.  These employees don't believe they should have to provide their own uniforms.


Reminds me of the yearly clothing allowance while in the Army. So many guys simply looked at is as extra beer money lol



> It's something that has always amused me and confused me at the same time.  If you worked in an office, you wouldn't expect your employer to provide your clothes.  Why do people expect there employer to provide their clothes, just because there is a a uniform that is to be worn?



Well a lot of offices the "uniform" guidelines are pretty much a suit or business casual which leaves a lot of latitude. 

Compared to EMS/Fire/Law Enforcement/etc that have very specific uniform standards. I.e. you will wear this specific shirt in this specific shade of blue with these specific pants that cannot/will be tactical cargo pants etc etc. 

You want me to buy my own? Fine, I got no problem. Just don't be surprised if I show up wearing something slightly different because I either can't find exactly what you want me to wear or more likely can't afford $400+ of uniforms for a minimum wage EMT job


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 12, 2013)

EMT B said:


> we have to buy our uniforms



We're issued four sets of brand new Flying Cross Nomex IIIA Shirts and Pants as our uniform. We have to buy our company specific duty t-shirts and baseball caps however. We are also issued the following brand new PPE which consists of a Blauer Crosstech 3-In-1 Response Jacket, a generic traffic safety vest, and a Cairns 660C Metro Structural Fire Helmet with ESS Goggles.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 12, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> Why do people expect there employer to provide their clothes, just because there is a a uniform that is to be worn?




...because if I'm on a rotation that's business formal (shirt, tie, white coat), the hospital doesn't dictate what color shirt and tie I wear. If I'm on a rotation that requires/allows scrubs, then the hospital issues the scrubs.

If an EMS program wants to require black work pants (****ies) or black EMS pants, then they need to allow some variation between individuals. If they want to require specifically ___ type of 5.11s, then they should be providing either an allowance or the pants specifically.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 12, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> ...because if I'm on a rotation that's business formal (shirt, tie, white coat), the hospital doesn't dictate what color shirt and tie I wear. If I'm on a rotation that requires/allows scrubs, then the hospital issues the scrubs.
> 
> If an EMS program wants to require black work pants (****ies) or black EMS pants, then they need to allow some variation between individuals. If they want to require specifically ___ type of 5.11s, then they should be providing either an allowance or the pants specifically.



I guess that makes sense.  Of course, I don't think I have worked anywhere that has been that specific about uniforms, except for shirts.  I've always just been told either black or navy pants, depending upon the employer.  However, I have never been told that I have to wear X brand, style Y for my pants.  Same goes for boots - I've never been told that specifically what I have to wear.  

Maybe that's why I feel the way I do about it.  I'm sure if I were told that the only pair of pants I could wear cost $60 a pair, or more, that I would feel differently about it.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 12, 2013)

My last service issued us 7 shirts, 5 pants, socks, and undershirts a well as a sweater, hats gloves , etc.

They were replaced as needed. We had white shirts so they didn't last very long.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 12, 2013)

I guess I'm lucky. My place just throws uniforms at us. Field medics wear nomex  flight suits with embroidered name tapes and rank. I think I have 10 of them. We're also issued PPE (helmet, extrication coat, pants, goggles, safety vest) a ballistic vest, 5.11 parka with a zip out embroidered fleece liner, class A uniforms and receive a boot allowance. Any uniform issues go to our full time uniform guy for repair or replacement. The running joke is you only have to buy underwear and socks when you come to work here. 

There are optional uniform items, like tshirts, ball caps, winter beanies and job shirts that are available to purchase. 

It's called a uniform because everybody should look... Uniform. They only way to do that is specify exactly what the uniform entails. That's  why the department supplies it. It's tightly controlled.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 12, 2013)

So when I was in LA/OC/IE land, the ambulance crews wore a pretty standard collared shirt with ****ies/EMS pants. 

In Ohio, it seems to be t-shirts with ****ies. 

I will say that every time I see an EMS crew wearing t-shirts it kills me a little. It really is just an unprofessional look in comparison.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 12, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> So when I was in LA/OC/IE land, the ambulance crews wore a pretty standard collared shirt with ****ies/EMS pants.
> 
> In Ohio, it seems to be t-shirts with ****ies.
> 
> I will say that every time I see an EMS crew wearing t-shirts it kills me a little. It really is just an unprofessional look in comparison.



I've seen more than a few local LA Co dialysis companies wear t-shirts for their uniforms. 

What do y'all think about badges? My old IFT only company wore them. But my new 911 company doesn't. Personally that just seems a little backwards to me but oh well, such is life lol


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 12, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> What do y'all think about badges? My old IFT only company wore them. But my new 911 company doesn't. Personally that just seems a little backwards to me but oh well, such is life lol



While I'm not a fan of badges bligatory Treasure of the Sierra Madre quote here:, it doesn't make a difference from a professionalism standpoint.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 13, 2013)

Achilles said:


> I think ffEmt is single. :rofl:





EMT B said:


> i heard he doesn't put out h34r:





9D4 said:


> Hadn't heard that one.
> Just heard it wasn't good.




Guess who just became my pet project?

h34r:



DesertEMT66 said:


> RIP Achilles 10-11-13   :rofl:


There's a couple more to add to the list.


----------



## MMiz (Oct 13, 2013)

Do it.  Finish them, ffemt!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 13, 2013)

MMiz said:


> Do it.  Finish them, ffemt!



I'm toying with the idea of changing their password to one of these:

"Iwillnotannoyffemt"
"ffemtisthegreatest"
"pleasedontbanmeffemt"

:rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 13, 2013)

Holy cardiac arrest batman. Gave calcium chloride and sodium bicarb for the first time in my career. Pain in the butt calling for orders on three separate occasions though.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Oct 13, 2013)

So a couple days ago, after transporting our patient in cardiac arrest, her husband and grandson drive over to the hospital behind the ambulance. We found out a short time later that their house was broken into and all of their valuables were stolen. Another day at work in the ghetto.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 13, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> So a couple days ago, after transporting our patient in cardiac arrest, her husband and grandson drive over to the hospital behind the ambulance. We found out a short time later that their house was broken into and all of their valuables were stolen. Another day at work in the ghetto.



Victorville or San Bern-it-down?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Oct 13, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Victorville or San Bern-it-down?



Victimville


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 13, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Victimville



Ahhh, that sounds about right.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 13, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I've seen more than a few local LA Co dialysis companies wear t-shirts for their uniforms.
> 
> What do y'all think about badges? My old IFT only company wore them. But my new 911 company doesn't. Personally that just seems a little backwards to me but oh well, such is life lol


While at work I wear a badge. Doesn't make one whit of a difference about professionalism. It does, however, make me look exactly like a cop. None of the EMS companies I've ever worked for had a badge as part of the uniform. Actually, let me rephrase that: none of the EMS companies I've worked for have had a metal badge as part of the uniform. A couple did require those plastic badges though...


----------



## Aprz (Oct 13, 2013)

I wear a metal bad. 911 wears badge here too, but not sure if metal or plastic. I think it's metal, but it does look kinda fake, lol.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 13, 2013)

Robb said:


> Holy cardiac arrest batman. Gave calcium chloride and sodium bicarb for the first time in my career. Pain in the butt calling for orders on three separate occasions though.



First time? What are the indications, per your protocols? 

When I was a young pup paramedic, those were pretty far down the algorithm (barring a clear indication such as a suspected OD), but we'd still give them pretty routinely because we worked codes forever and transported pretty much everybody.

Epi/Atropine/Lido-Epi/Atropine/Lido-Epi/Atropine/Procainamide-Epi-Procainamide-Epi-Bretylium-Epi-Bretylium-Epi-Magnesium-Epi-Calcium-Epi-Bicarb.....

We also used paddles. Patches were just starting to become commonplace, but they were for sissy girl nurses who weren't trying to look as much as possible like Johnny & Roy.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 13, 2013)

We only use calcium for known dialysis patients. 

And bicarb for extended down times. 

Epi/ Ami/ Epi/ Ami/ epi/ bicarb/ Epi/ mag/ Epi/ Epi/ Epi until we get to the ER. But usually we only get to the second AMI maybe

That's for Vfib: vtach of course. 

Asystole usually is worked on scene and usually called


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 13, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I wear a metal bad. 911 wears badge here too, but not sure if metal or plastic. I think it's metal, but it does look kinda fake, lol.



I wear a metal badge too, but then again my company runs both 911 and IFT.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Oct 13, 2013)

Like American Professionals? Their uniform look somewhat like FFs , imagine if a dialysis co. IFT came in with turnout gear.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Oct 13, 2013)

Asclepius911 said:


> Like American Professionals? Their uniform look somewhat like FFs , imagine if a dialysis co. IFT came in with turnout gear.



I've actually seen an EMT in LA wear his fire academy turn out pants on a dialysis call. I think it was First Med.


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 13, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I've actually seen an EMT in LA wear his fire academy turn out pants on a dialysis call. I think it was First Med.



Man, that deserves relentless mocking. Probably for all eternity.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Oct 13, 2013)

That boy is flying to close to the sun


----------



## exodus (Oct 13, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I've actually seen an EMT in LA wear his fire academy turn out pants on a dialysis call. I think it was First Med.



That so deserves to become a meme.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 13, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'm toying with the idea of changing their password to one of these:
> 
> "Iwillnotannoyffemt"
> "ffemtisthegreatest"
> ...


Well, at least I can guess what is then


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 13, 2013)

exodus said:


> That so deserves to become a meme.


----------



## exodus (Oct 13, 2013)

Is it just me, or is that a really small ambulance?


----------



## Asclepius911 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm guessing that's dyalisis retardant ppe ?


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Oct 13, 2013)

Who, me?  Just wearing my standard PPE.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Oct 13, 2013)

It is not a purse it is a fanny pack


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 13, 2013)

Asclepius911 said:


> It is not a purse it is a fanny pack



Except we actually do have fanny packs and have to wear them on 911 calls, otherwise fire will get pissed. The joys of a fire based EMS when you're not fire lol


----------



## Asclepius911 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ouch, I would wear one too, that's a nice place to put my ****nity , lol, I'm joshing, who makes these rules ? What's wrong with a jump bag ?


----------



## Hunter (Oct 13, 2013)

The Walking Dead time


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 13, 2013)

Our fanny packs have PPE in them, SOP is 5 pair of gloves, an isolation gown, surgical mask, N95 mask and safety glasses.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 13, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Our fanny packs have PPE in them, SOP is 5 pair of gloves, an isolation gown, surgical mask, N95 mask and safety glasses.



What brand of fanny pack is issued to your company?

**Disclaimer: I'm just curious**


----------



## Jambi (Oct 13, 2013)

DEmedic said:


>



This is amazing! 


Also, I don't want to go back to work. Can't I just take a permanent vacation?


----------



## Asclepius911 (Oct 13, 2013)

How cute, is a lipstick and mascara in there too ? I kid I kid... I'll stop , how often do you guys use that stuff ?


----------



## Asclepius911 (Oct 13, 2013)

Jim, let me take a guess your out of glendale if not pasadena


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 13, 2013)

Jambi said:


> This is amazing!







SOMEONE's trying to impress a dialysis nurse, and she's probably married.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Oct 13, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Our fanny packs have PPE in them, SOP is 5 pair of gloves, an isolation gown, surgical mask, N95 mask and safety glasses.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Oct 13, 2013)

DEmedic said:


>



You sir, are the man.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 13, 2013)

Not very big at all. About the size of one of those tourist fanny packs my mom used to wear to family trips to Disneyland back in the day lol Except this ones the same navy blue as our uniform with the company logo silkscreened on. Nice touch I suppose but it's still a friggen fanny pack. 

Today was only my fourth shift and first since clearing field training. The only item I've used was the safety glasses. If personally rather just wear cargo pants and keep that stuff in a cargo pocket (or you know, in the go bag)

But the great Fire Gods have deemed we must wear them on all 911 calls, so wear them we shall, unless you feel like having the captain pull you aside for an *** chewing. (Plus since FD responds Code 3 and we only respond Code 2, they usually get there first and so we generally only bring in the gurney at that point since they have their go bags already)

As far as who makes them, no clue. The only tag I managed to find said "Made In China" (shocking I know)

Idk if you can read the logo on my über awesome pic, but I'm actually based out of Torrance, that ought to narrow it down some.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Oct 13, 2013)

The G stands for gentle care ambulance Inc. ! Lol, are you guys still not allowed to respond in code 3?


----------



## Jambi (Oct 14, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> ...unless you feel like having the captain pull you aside for an *** chewing...



This must be LA county, because caring what a fire captain has to say just does not compute with me.  Just one more example of the backwards world of California, and LA county in particular.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 14, 2013)

DEmedic said:


>



I should create a poster size of this and hang it up in the dorms at work. Thats awesome man!


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 14, 2013)

Asclepius911 said:


> The G stands for gentle care ambulance Inc. ! Lol, are you guys still not allowed to respond in code 3?



Nope, not any of the Gentles (GCTI, Gentle Ride etc) lol

And nope, automatically respond Code 2. Fire can upgrade us to Code 3 if they want though. ALS transports to the hospital are Code 3 though (with the Rescue squad leading)

The story I got (and take this with however big a grain of salt you wish) was that the City of Torrance didn't even want the FD to respond Code 3 because they didn't like all the noise, but the fire union put a stop to that. Apparently the Engine and Rescue responding code to every call while the ambulance doesn't was the compromise. 

Though today we had a CCT call the nurse deemed to be a Code 3 transport


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 14, 2013)

Jambi said:


> This must be LA county, because caring what a fire captain has to say just does not compute with me.  Just one more example of the backwards world of California, and LA county in particular.



LA Co yes. LA Co FD No, we respond with Torrance Fire Dept


----------



## Asclepius911 (Oct 14, 2013)

That's the same BS they told us back in the Santa Monica days, I'm guessing it's an insurance thing, maybe prior accidents ?? All I know is that when americare took over guess what else changed...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 14, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I'd personally rather just wear cargo pants and keep that stuff in a cargo pocket (or you know, in the go bag)
> 
> But the great Fire Gods have deemed we must wear them on all 911 calls, so wear them we shall, unless you feel like having the captain pull you aside for an *** chewing. (Plus since FD responds Code 3 and we only respond Code 2, they usually get there first and so we generally only bring in the gurney at that point since they have their go bags already)



I suppose it beats having to open up the small Rubbermaid bin containing PPE anytime PPE is needed.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 14, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> LA Co yes. LA Co FD No, we respond with Torrance Fire Dept



Not digging on you. I know you're just playing the game.  It's just the ego game I dislike.  I see no need for an "arsechewing," when a professionally and mutually respectful conversation of concern should happen.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 14, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Not digging on you. I know you're just playing the game.  It's just the ego game I dislike.  I see no need for an "arsechewing," when a professionally and mutually respectful conversation of concern should happen.



No worries. I've only been there a few days so I personally haven't seen that happen (though all the FTOs kept saying that's what would happen). I do kinda believe because on my first call w/ Fire it was a pt at a SNF on contact precautions so we had all gowned up, but my partner just had his safety glasses on top of his head and as we went back into the hallway to grab the gurney one if the fire guys pulled him aside to tell him to put them on. While it really wasn't an *** chewing as I'd define it, it was in the tone of a sergeant correcting a private (he put the glasses on and continued PT care w/out further incident)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 14, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I've seen more than a few local LA Co dialysis companies wear t-shirts for their uniforms.
> 
> What do y'all think about badges? My old IFT only company wore them. But my new 911 company doesn't. Personally that just seems a little backwards to me but oh well, such is life lol



Our summer uniforms are T shirts with our title on the back and our agency. I'm not a fan personally but they are nice when it's >100*

We don't wear badges. I'm glad we don't we already look too much like cops.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 14, 2013)

Robb said:


> Our summer uniforms are T shirts with our title on the back and our agency. I'm not a fan personally but they are nice when it's >100*
> 
> We don't wear badges. I'm glad we don't we already look too much like cops.



We wear everything regardless of the temp. Uniform, undershirt, metal badge, ems pants, and boots. 

After seeing other areas wearing only T shirts or polos I'm glad we wear uniforms. Those we saw wearing T shirts were always half tucked in, wrinkled, faded, with stains all over it. Hard to look professional when you look like a complete slob. (Not directing this at you in the slightest, just from the crews I have personally seen)


----------



## TRSpeed (Oct 14, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Not very big at all. About the size of one of those tourist fanny packs my mom used to wear to family trips to Disneyland back in the day lol Except this ones the same navy blue as our uniform with the company logo silkscreened on. Nice touch I suppose but it's still a friggen fanny pack.
> 
> Today was only my fourth shift and first since clearing field training. The only item I've used was the safety glasses. If personally rather just wear cargo pants and keep that stuff in a cargo pocket (or you know, in the go bag)
> 
> ...



Jim congrats on the new job. Although I would die having to work within that system.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 14, 2013)

Robb said:


> Our summer uniforms are T shirts with our title on the back and our agency. I'm not a fan personally but they are nice when it's >100*
> 
> We don't wear badges. I'm glad we don't we already look too much like cops.



EMS personnel, me included, are the only ones I've ever interacted with that were either happy to not have badges, or happy to get rid of them, when and if it happened.  I remember a conversation with a fire captain who thought I was crazy that I was happy that we'd gotten rid of badges at my place of work at the time.  I just don't see a big deal.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 14, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We wear everything regardless of the temp. Uniform, undershirt, metal badge, ems pants, and boots.
> 
> After seeing other areas wearing only T shirts or polos I'm glad we wear uniforms. Those we saw wearing T shirts were always half tucked in, wrinkled, faded, with stains all over it. Hard to look professional when you look like a complete slob. (Not directing this at you in the slightest, just from the crews I have personally seen)



They hold us to high standards. Tucked in, not faded, no cracked screen printing. Like DEMedic said, they basically throw uniforms at us plus my bi-annual boot allowance.

I've definitely seen sloppy looking crews though but they usually get reprimanded. Our FDs wear t-shirts in the summer as well.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 14, 2013)

Robb said:


> They hold us to high standards. Tucked in, not faded, no cracked screen printing. Like DEMedic said, they basically throw uniforms at us plus my bi-annual boot allowance.
> 
> I've definitely seen sloppy looking crews though but they usually get reprimanded. Our FDs wear t-shirts in the summer as well.



Our fire departments are odd. Some days they will be in T shirts, other days they will all be in uniform, other other days some of the crew will be in uniforms and others will be in T shirts. 

The only time we are allowed to wear T shirts is for the month of October. We can either wear our regular uniform or a pink company T shirt for breast cancer.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 14, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Our fire departments are odd. Some days they will be in T shirts, other days they will all be in uniform, other other days some of the crew will be in uniforms and others will be in T shirts.



So Rescue Me isn't being unrealistic when some of the crew is in the button up uniform shirts, some are in polos and the rest in t-shirts? Lol


Kidding kidding. Rescue Me (I almost abbreviated it as RM but then I realized someone might think I was suddenly talking about Rural Metro lol) is my current Amazon Prime go to show and the lack of uniform uniformity was bugging me earlier today lol


----------



## exodus (Oct 14, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Our fire departments are odd. Some days they will be in T shirts, other days they will all be in uniform, other other days some of the crew will be in uniforms and others will be in T shirts.
> 
> The only time we are allowed to wear T shirts is for the month of October. We can either wear our regular uniform or a pink company T shirt for breast cancer.



And sometimes the captains wear flip flops!


----------



## Jambi (Oct 14, 2013)

exodus said:


> And sometimes the captains wear flip flops!



I would pay money for pictures and a station number! lol  :lol:


----------



## Asclepius911 (Oct 14, 2013)

RM isn't as realistic as Chicago Fire, I totally perform pericardialcentisis while going code 3, I'm totally a lesbian all though I'm a guy, girls are beautiful


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 14, 2013)

exodus said:


> And sometimes the captains wear flip flops!



I haven't seen that... My guess is the dirty's station


----------



## Jambi (Oct 14, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I haven't seen that... My guess is the dirty's station



I've also encountered stations that forgot that a red light on the porch meant "fire" and not the other "red light" connotation.   :rofl:


----------



## exodus (Oct 14, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I haven't seen that... My guess is the dirty's station



Possibly... Possibly not. h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 14, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Our fire departments are odd. Some days they will be in T shirts, other days they will all be in uniform, other other days some of the crew will be in uniforms and others will be in T shirts.
> 
> The only time we are allowed to wear T shirts is for the month of October. We can either wear our regular uniform or a pink company T shirt for breast cancer.



Our office staff has awesome pink polos that are embroidered they wear in October. I'd absolutely sport on in the field. We do have pink gloves and pink shears though. Unfortunately he gloves aren't quite as strong as our usual ones.


----------



## MrJones (Oct 14, 2013)

What color stuff do y'all sport during Prostate Cancer Awareness Month?

Oh. Wait a minute....

:glare:


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 14, 2013)

Dumb quote of the day: "His ABGs look pretty good. His P02 is 108" 

He was on a NRB @ 15lpm...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 14, 2013)

MrJones said:


> What color stuff do y'all sport during Prostate Cancer Awareness Month?
> 
> Oh. Wait a minute....
> 
> :glare:



Right!? I asked about testicular cancer...



Chase said:


> Dumb quote of the day: "His ABGs look pretty good. His P02 is 108"
> 
> He was on a NRB @ 15lpm...



Smooth.

I had a partner a while back that had the ringtone from the movie "Crank". Partner's phone went off while transferring our hospice pt from the gurney to the SNF bed an te CNA comes out with "sounds like someone's dyiiiiinggggg". 

Good one chica.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2013)

Robb said:


> Right!? I asked about testicular cancer...




It takes balls to get testicular cancer. It's a bit of a handful.

/here all week
//Tip the waitress.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 15, 2013)

Interview in an ER today... I don't wanna really step down as field supe, but this rotating Kelly schedule kinda limits my ability to go back to school... So lets hope I get this ER Paramedic position


----------



## MrJones (Oct 15, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> It takes balls to get testicular cancer. It's a bit of a handful.
> 
> /here all week
> //Tip the waitress.



Our marketing slogan: "Any boob can get breast cancer, but it takes balls to get prostate cancer."


----------



## Rhonda (Oct 15, 2013)

Well so much for an easy OT shift. The CAD is down. No pagers, no MDT and no computer. Just pen, paper and our handy dandy map book. FML


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 15, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> Well so much for an easy OT shift. The CAD is down. No pagers, no MDT and no computer. Just pen, paper and our handy dandy map book. FML



That happens to us every now and again. We don't have MDTs though so mapping is pretty standard. Either way though I feel your pain.

I'm trying not to reach across the cab and strangle my partner. Nsync then Brittney Spears and now The Backstreet Boys? About 2 songs away from pulling the "what does it say on the side and back of the ambulance" card.


----------



## Rhonda (Oct 15, 2013)

Robb said:


> That happens to us every now and again. We don't have MDTs though so mapping is pretty standard. Either way though I feel your pain.
> 
> I'm trying not to reach across the cab and strangle my partner. Nsync then Brittney Spears and now The Backstreet Boys? About 2 songs away from pulling the "what does it say on the side and back of the ambulance" card.



Your partner is awesome. No slapping needed.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 15, 2013)

Robb said:


> I'm trying not to reach across the cab and strangle my partner. Nsync then Brittney Spears and now The Backstreet Boys? About 2 songs away from pulling the "what does it say on the side and back of the ambulance" card.



Is she riding or driving?


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 15, 2013)

Robb said:


> That happens to us every now and again. We don't have MDTs though so mapping is pretty standard. Either way though I feel your pain.
> 
> I'm trying not to reach across the cab and strangle my partner. Nsync then Brittney Spears and now The Backstreet Boys? About 2 songs away from pulling the "what does it say on the side and back of the ambulance" card.



Strangle. Please.

Speaking of music, I can't take my radio off of Fall Out Boy's most recent CD. Forgot about the for years. Heard a song from them recently, downloaded the album and love it


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 15, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Strangle. Please.
> 
> Speaking of music, I can't take my radio off of Fall Out Boy's most recent CD. Forgot about the for years. Heard a song from them recently, downloaded the album and love it


I'm sorry...
I think thats all I can say about that one... :unsure:


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 15, 2013)

9D4 said:


> I'm sorry...
> I think thats all I can say about that one... :unsure:



Lol it's not my normal style, but they bring back some good memories


----------



## Asclepius911 (Oct 15, 2013)

Is she nothing but a heart ache ? Tell her why


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 15, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Lol it's not my normal style, but they bring back some good memories


Haha, yeah that was like my 7th grade ish stuff. Them, Hawthorne Heights and... I can't remember anyone else. Looking back... I had horrible taste, lmao


----------



## Tigger (Oct 15, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Lol it's not my normal style, but they bring back some good memories



I don't hate it...


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 15, 2013)

A co-worker of mine has been off work for about 2 months.  He finally has been released by the doctor to come back to work.  I made this cake today to take in to work tomorrow for him.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 15, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Is she riding or driving?



*He* was driving at that point and I was charting.

I could have overruled him since I was riding, not sure why I didn't. Our bid just started...4 months. We get along really well but if this is a daily occurrence someone is gonna get shot.

In other news look what I found lurking at our Trauma Center. 

We have the usual outlying FD and ED based services around but rarely see any of the big companies.


----------



## exodus (Oct 15, 2013)

I wish we had nice rigs.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 15, 2013)

exodus said:


> I wish we had nice rigs.



We do, for the first 20,000 miles


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 15, 2013)

exodus said:


> I wish we had nice rigs.



I don't want to hear it... Our 9 month old rigs are already about 100k, and one of the trucks we got when we stood up our operation almost two years ago just rolled over to 300k....


----------



## Achilles (Oct 15, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> I don't want to hear it... Our 9 month old rigs are already about 100k, and one of the trucks we got when we stood up our operation almost two years ago just rolled over to 300k....



Our 13 year old rig has only 30,000 miles on it


----------



## Tigger (Oct 15, 2013)

Robb said:


> *He* was driving at that point and I was charting.
> 
> I could have overruled him since I was riding, not sure why I didn't. Our bid just started...4 months. We get along really well but if this is a daily occurrence someone is gonna get shot.



Tigger's radio rules: Driver gets first choice but passenger can veto so long as a mutually agreed change can be agreed upon.

Though that was back in the straight BLS car days where we could always switch off on calls. Hmm maybe time for an update...oh wait if I change the radio here 100% of my partners will threaten grievous bodily harm if it isn't another country station.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 15, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Tigger's radio rules: Driver gets first choice but passenger can veto so long as a mutually agreed change can be agreed upon.
> 
> Though that was back in the straight BLS car days where we could always switch off on calls. Hmm maybe time for an update...oh wait if I change the radio here 100% of my partners will threaten grievous bodily harm if it isn't another country station.



Sounds like my kinda place. 

I'm flexible when it comes to music. As long as it is in English (so I have understand it) and not oldies I am good. We have a couple of radio stations that are really common and are programmed on all the rigs. 

The other popular options are using a cassette player in the older rigs to play music from iPods/iPhones, or a wireless FM transmitter, on the new rigs they have a "line in" to the radio so we can just plug it in.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 15, 2013)

I can't listen to the radio without my phone, haha. Everything that plays around here sucks.. horribly.

On a serious note, I just love how I haven't seen my girl in 3 1/2 months and the first night we're together, we're arguing, because I talked to the girl at Wendy's for "too long". Seriously...?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 15, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> I don't want to hear it... Our 9 month old rigs are already about 100k, and one of the trucks we got when we stood up our operation almost two years ago just rolled over to 300k....



Same for us. Some of our BLS rigs are around 8-10 years old and have around 500,000 miles on them.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 15, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Sounds like my kinda place.
> 
> I'm flexible when it comes to music. As long as it is in English (so I have understand it) and not oldies I am good. We have a couple of radio stations that are really common and are programmed on all the rigs.
> 
> The other popular options are using a cassette player in the older rigs to play music from iPods/iPhones, or a wireless FM transmitter, on the new rigs they have a "line in" to the radio so we can just plug it in.



I make use of the line in whenever possible. That way there is no evidence of a station change :rofl:.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 15, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I make use of the line in whenever possible. That way there is no evidence of a station change :rofl:.



Last time I used it I made my medic mad. I decided to play some justin Bieber, Miley, Rebecca black, and everything else that I could think of. Payback can be a pain in butt.


----------



## EMT2B (Oct 15, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> A co-worker of mine has been off work for about 2 months.  He finally has been released by the doctor to come back to work.  I made this cake today to take in to work tomorrow for him.


Wow!!  Talented are you!!


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 15, 2013)

100mg IV Labetalol, 80 IV Lasix, and 2in Nitropaste. Sounds good to me.


----------



## exodus (Oct 15, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> I don't want to hear it... Our 9 month old rigs are already about 100k, and one of the trucks we got when we stood up our operation almost two years ago just rolled over to 300k....



That's about what we're at. Except it's ALL vans.  My normal unit is 265k right now.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 15, 2013)

exodus said:


> That's about what we're at. Except it's ALL vans.  My normal unit is 265k right now.



We have two boxes, three if you count our Bari truck.. The newest is an 09 Sprinter Type III from River Medical (used to be their CCT truck) that has almost 200k. The others are close to 300k. Luckily as a supervisor I get one of the new trucks, but I like Type IIs... and the gas engine in the van's will HAUL


----------



## exodus (Oct 16, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> We have two boxes, three if you count our Bari truck.. The newest is an 09 Sprinter Type III from River Medical (used to be their CCT truck) that has almost 200k. The others are close to 300k. Luckily as a supervisor I get one of the new trucks, but I like Type IIs... and the gas engine in the van's will HAUL



I totally prefer the smoothness of the diesels xD


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 16, 2013)

All our units are boxes on van chassis. 

All are diesel  I asked how much trouble is get in if I took the SCT chip out of my truck and put it on my medic unit...the mechanic said lets do it...the operations manager wasn't as gung-ho lol.

Both are the same motor, only 1 year off. My truck has about 110k less miles though.


----------



## exodus (Oct 16, 2013)

Robb said:


> All our units are boxes on van chassis.
> 
> All are diesel  I asked how much trouble is get in if I took the SCT chip out of my truck and put it on my medic unit...the mechanic said lets do it...the operations manager wasn't as gung-ho lol.
> 
> Both are the same motor, only 1 year off. My truck has about 110k less miles though.



That would be my ideal box.... Blehhhh!  Any openings? h34r:


----------



## Chris07 (Oct 16, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> and the gas engine in the van's will HAUL



From my experience the gas engines can get you going quick fast and in a hurry on level ground. Add any sort of incline and they really start falling behind. Not to mention gas units eat  more fuel. (In my experience)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 16, 2013)

exodus said:


> I totally prefer the smoothness of the diesels xD



I actually find the gas units to be smoother while shifting. It's takes a while to feather the gas pedal to have a smooth take off.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 16, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> From my experience the gas engines can get you going quick fast and in a hurry on level ground. Add any sort of incline and they really start falling behind. Not to mention gas units eat  more fuel. (In my experience)



The type 2 gas units? I've had that experience with the gas type 3's but not the vans.


----------



## exodus (Oct 16, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I actually find the gas units to be smoother while shifting. It's takes a while to feather the gas pedal to have a smooth take off.



The gas unit I spent most of my time in (24240) would almost always red line when taking off hard, it suckedddd!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 16, 2013)

Robb said:


> That happens to us every now and again. We don't have MDTs though so mapping is pretty standard. Either way though I feel your pain.
> 
> I'm trying not to reach across the cab and strangle my partner. Nsync then Brittney Spears and now The Backstreet Boys? About 2 songs away from pulling the "what does it say on the side and back of the ambulance" card.




Could be worse? After all, do you know What Does the Fox Say?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 16, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Could be worse? After all, do you know What Does the Fox Say?



Everyone knows what the fox says


----------



## Anjel (Oct 16, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Everyone knows what the fox says


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Oct 16, 2013)

Halfway done with internship. Almost there!


----------



## EMT2B (Oct 16, 2013)

<~~~~~ Is completely unaware of what the fox says.  And I plan to stay uninformed on this particular matter, too!!



> I actually find the gas units to be smoother while shifting. It's takes a while to feather the gas pedal to have a smooth take off.


Are most ambulances automatic or manual trans?  The above would lead me to thinking that the ambo driven is a manual.  I never learned how to drive a manual.  Only an automatic. :unsure:


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 16, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> Are most ambulances automatic or manual trans?  The above would lead me to thinking that the ambo driven is a manual.  I never learned how to drive a manual.  Only an automatic. :unsure:



Don't worry too much. They're all automatic. Manual ambulances would be a poor idea based on how many people can't drive manuals anyway, not to mention the messing around people already do with the MDT or lights and sirens when they're driving...


----------



## Tigger (Oct 16, 2013)

Since when is work a place to only discuss politics. Seriously show up early and what do I get? Oh let's see let's make Tigger defend every aspect of the welfare system, Affordable Care Act, and pretty much any policy a Democrat has instituted in the last two decades. This isn't my job, and I am getting pretty frickin sick of it. Just because I went to a liberal college and did in fact vote Democrat does not mean I want to play that roll. It's just sickening to listen to how condescending and broad-brushing  some of my coworkers can be but nearly impossible to escape, someone please give me a call, one in the middle of nowhere hopefully.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 16, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Since when is work a place to only discuss politics. Seriously show up early and what do I get? Oh let's see let's make Tigger defend every aspect of the welfare system, Affordable Care Act, and pretty much any policy a Democrat has instituted in the last two decades. This isn't my job, and I am getting pretty frickin sick of it. Just because I went to a liberal college and did in fact vote Democrat does not mean I want to play that roll. It's just sickening to listen to how condescending and broad-brushing  some of my coworkers can be but nearly impossible to escape, someone please give me a call, one in the middle of nowhere hopefully.




You know your radio station rule... time to play some NPR!


----------



## Tigger (Oct 16, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> You know your radio station rule... time to play some NPR!



Apparently it only applies in the truck and not the station.


----------



## exodus (Oct 16, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Since when is work a place to only discuss politics. Seriously show up early and what do I get? Oh let's see let's make Tigger defend every aspect of the welfare system, Affordable Care Act, and pretty much any policy a Democrat has instituted in the last two decades. This isn't my job, and I am getting pretty frickin sick of it. Just because I went to a liberal college and did in fact vote Democrat does not mean I want to play that roll. It's just sickening to listen to how condescending and broad-brushing  some of my coworkers can be but nearly impossible to escape, someone please give me a call, one in the middle of nowhere hopefully.



Then why not just nod your head and agree to avoid problems?


----------



## Tigger (Oct 16, 2013)

Probably a smarter course of action but I'd rather not compromise all my views all the time.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 16, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Since when is work a place to only discuss politics. Seriously show up early and what do I get? Oh let's see let's make Tigger defend every aspect of the welfare system, Affordable Care Act, and pretty much any policy a Democrat has instituted in the last two decades. This isn't my job, and I am getting pretty frickin sick of it. Just because I went to a liberal college and did in fact vote Democrat does not mean I want to play that roll. It's just sickening to listen to how condescending and broad-brushing  some of my coworkers can be but nearly impossible to escape, someone please give me a call, one in the middle of nowhere hopefully.



You can actually defend Welfare and the Affordable Care Act?


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 16, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Since when is work a place to only discuss politics. Seriously show up early and what do I get? Oh let's see let's make Tigger defend every aspect of the welfare system, Affordable Care Act, and pretty much any policy a Democrat has instituted in the last two decades. This isn't my job, and I am getting pretty frickin sick of it. Just because I went to a liberal college and did in fact vote Democrat does not mean I want to play that roll. It's just sickening to listen to how condescending and broad-brushing  some of my coworkers can be but nearly impossible to escape, someone please give me a call, one in the middle of nowhere hopefully.



Wildly inappropriate. If two people wish to respectfully discuss politics at work it's one thing, but forcing a trapped party into defending their beliefs is a whole different level of wrong. Seriously, you're well within your rights to put a quick stop to that kind of nonsense.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah politics and religion shouldn't be discussed in the work place. Because anyone else's opinion but mine is simply wrong and I hate seeing people get butthurt about it


----------



## Tigger (Oct 16, 2013)

I have no issues discussing politics at work. I was a political science major for a reason after all. I was just a little pissed this morning that it crossed the line from discussion to attack and it commenced even before checking out the truck.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 16, 2013)

Corky said:


> Yeah politics and religion shouldn't be discussed in the work place. Because anyone else's opinion but mine is simply wrong and I hate seeing people get butthurt about it



I know that's what Facebook and Emtlife are for!


----------



## Household6 (Oct 16, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Probably a smarter course of action but I'd rather not compromise all my views all the time.



I break out in a blind rage when people call welfare recipients "lazy, uneducated, drug addicts, blahblahblah"..

Dude, I've hit low spots in life where I HAD to apply for benefits. I've been on daycare assistance, food stamps, WIC, cash assistance.. Friggin SUCKS. It's humiliating, it's humbling... Nothing worse than checking out at the grocery store and having the lady behind you mumble, "Food stamps? Figures."

I can't judge anyone. I've been there.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Oct 16, 2013)

Achilles said:


> I know that's what Facebook and Emtlife are for!



We really need like buttons!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 16, 2013)

exodus said:


> That would be my ideal box.... Blehhhh!  Any openings? h34r:



We're hiring per diem Intermediates.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 16, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Could be worse? After all, do you know What Does the Fox Say?



I have no idea.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 16, 2013)

Household6 said:


> I break out in a blind rage when people call welfare recipients "lazy, uneducated, drug addicts, blahblahblah"..
> 
> Dude, I've hit low spots in life where I HAD to apply for benefits. I've been on daycare assistance, food stamps, WIC, cash assistance.. Friggin SUCKS. It's humiliating, it's humbling... Nothing worse than checking out at the grocery store and having the lady behind you mumble, "Food stamps? Figures."
> 
> I can't judge anyone. I've been there.



I definitely agree that not everyone on welfare are addicts or uneducated. I can't say that I've been there myself but to think that it was true is asinine.

With that said I 100% support drug testing to apply for welfare. I've got no problem with the government spending a bit of money to do that.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Robb said:


> I have no idea.


Oh, No... Just say yes... For the sake of your ears, just say yes!
:unsure:


----------



## kirky kirk (Oct 16, 2013)

Uhmm.. Yes?


----------



## Household6 (Oct 16, 2013)

Robb said:


> I definitely agree that not everyone on welfare are addicts or uneducated. I can't say that I've been there myself but to think that it was true is asinine.
> 
> With that said I 100% support drug testing to apply for welfare. I've got no problem with the government spending a bit of money to do that.



Yanno, just for the sake of discussion..

It seems to me that if the gubbament is going to test welfare applicants, they should also test a vast list of other applicants for other benefits.. Start with Pell Grants. You could also continue on to Stafford Student loans, maybe Veteran's Administration Home Loans, Medicare... Don't stop at Welfare, include alllll the Federal programs meant to benefit low income people.. Know what I'm sayin?

Florida tried the whole drug testing thing, and it failed miserably.. http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/04/20/2758871/floridas-welfare-drug-tests-cost.html



> Of the 4,086 applicants who scheduled drug tests while the law was enforced, 108 people, or 2.6 percent, failed, most often testing positive for marijuana. About 40 people scheduled tests but canceled them, according to the Department of Children and Families, which oversees Temporary Assistance for Needy Families, known as the TANF program.
> 
> The numbers, confirming previous estimates, show that taxpayers spent $118,140 to reimburse people for drug test costs, at an average of $35 per screening.


 Yow...


----------



## IslandTime (Oct 16, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> <~~~~~ Is completely unaware of what the fox says.  And I plan to stay uninformed on this particular matter, too!!



That's a good idea. I wasn't quite so smart. Let's just say that it's 3:44 of my life wasted. 3:44 that I could have been reading emtlife instead.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 16, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken didn't Utah just start doing it?

I don't have an issue with the government drug testing people that are asking them for money that I busy my *** to contribute to.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 16, 2013)

IslandTime said:


> That's a good idea. I wasn't quite so smart. Let's just say that it's 3:44 of my life wasted. 3:44 that I could have been reading emtlife instead.



3:44 of pure amazingness and hilarity.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 17, 2013)

Corky said:


> Yeah politics and religion shouldn't be discussed in the work place. Because anyone else's opinion but mine is simply wrong and I hate seeing people get butthurt about it



Politics and religion shouldn't be discussed in the work place because there are too many idiots who can't understand that they aren't the brightest wick in the candle factory.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Oct 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Politics and religion shouldn't be discussed in the work place because there are too many idiots who can't understand that they aren't the brightest wick in the candle factory.



Haha, hopefully you sensed the sarcasm in my post


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> I have no idea.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE[/YOUTUBE]


By the way, the fox goes yiff.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 17, 2013)

Well... Got a choice to make. 
Currently jobless and was told by several of the people I've called after applying to them, that my availability is just too limited for them. 

Today I got a call from a major city asking me to interview for a cadet spot (unpaid volunteer. If you stay with them and they like you, they pay for you to go through the academy and hire you after). They have 30 cadets aged 16-21 at any time and last year six out of the seven 21 year olds that were aging out of the program got hired on. 4 to their department, 2 to other local depts. 

I think it will be a major hindrance to getting a job, because it takes my availability down from 5 (I failed to see how that makes me severely limited like some have said, but that's the reason I was given) to 3-4 days a week. Just can't decide if it's feasible for me to do this and still get enough hours every week, wherever I get hired.


----------



## unleashedfury (Oct 17, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Well... Got a choice to make.
> Currently jobless and was told by several of the people I've called after applying to them, that my availability is just too limited for them.
> 
> Today I got a call from a major city asking me to interview for a cadet spot (unpaid volunteer. If you stay with them and they like you, they pay for you to go through the academy and hire you after). They have 30 cadets aged 16-21 at any time and last year six out of the seven 21 year olds that were aging out of the program got hired on. 4 to their department, 2 to other local depts.
> ...



You trying to get into the police academy or something?? 

You need to make your decision based on the now I'm not saying to be a Richard, but if you need money that should be your priority, Then furthering your education.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 17, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> You trying to get into the police academy or something??
> 
> You need to make your decision based on the now I'm not saying to be a Richard, but if you need money that should be your priority, Then furthering your education.


No, my apologies, haha. It's a fire cadet program. That's what they call the youth program. 

And, yeah, as much as I dislike it, money is more important, just sucks, because I ride with that dept all the time and put that app in 8 months ago or so and next year I'll be aged out for new applicants.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 17, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> By the way, the fox goes yiff.





> Consider the red fox, a.k.a. vulpes vulpes. This Ontario red fox, recorded by William W. H. Gunn in 1966, is clearly employing a low-key version of Chacha-chacha-chacha-chow:
> 
> The vocalizations by this pair of arctic foxes, recorded by in 2008 by Gerrit Vyn, sounds more than a little reminiscent of Wa-po-po-po-po-po-pow.
> 
> Finally, James R. Howell III’s common gray fox is our favorite here at WIRED, because how could this majestic Californian’s screams not be interpreted as a climactic A-oo-oo-oo-ooo!?


I don't see a yiff 
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/09/what-does-the-fox-say-ylvis/


----------



## unleashedfury (Oct 17, 2013)

9D4 said:


> No, my apologies, haha. It's a fire cadet program. That's what they call the youth program.
> 
> And, yeah, as much as I dislike it, money is more important, just sucks, because I ride with that dept all the time and put that app in 8 months ago or so and next year I'll be aged out for new applicants.



For a cadet? or for the fire dept? most depts. have aqe cutoffs of like 30, FDNY is 30 I Know and the only reason I get a waiver is military.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 17, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> For a cadet? or for the fire dept? most depts. have aqe cutoffs of like 30, FDNY is 30 I Know and the only reason I get a waiver is military.


Haha, sorry if I really was that confusing, I'm tired.
It's for a youth volunteer program, so the cadets. FD has a cut off of like 35, I think, but this supposedly a really great way to get in, since the cadets get a huge advantage at hiring time. 
They take ages 16-21, it may actually be 18-21. Minimum 1 year, so they have 21 year olds, but they have to be in by age 20. They only pick more cadets once a year, this time next year, I'll have aged out.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 17, 2013)

Pacing patients... like a boss.


----------



## exodus (Oct 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> We're hiring per diem Intermediates.



I wish I wasn't stuck here. I'd leave this place in a second.


----------



## exodus (Oct 17, 2013)

IslandTime said:


> That's a good idea. I wasn't quite so smart. Let's just say that it's 3:44 of my life wasted. 3:44 that I could have been reading emtlife instead.



I thought basshunter made a comeback


----------



## EMT2B (Oct 17, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Don't worry too much. They're all automatic


Phew!!  Scared me for a minute there!


----------



## Anjel (Oct 17, 2013)

Happy birthday Robby!


----------



## EMT2B (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Household6 (Oct 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> If I'm not mistaken didn't Utah just start doing it?
> 
> I don't have an issue with the government drug testing people that are asking them for money that I busy my *** to contribute to.



Yes! Yes they did! I actually looked into that a couple days ago, because they stated that they had saved their state over $300K! I thought, what did they do so different that Florida didn't? If they really saved that much money, how'd they do it. I was disappointed when I looked into it.

So here's how they did it:

They administered a Substance Abuse Subtle Screening Inventory quiz, to generate the probable cause necessary to require a drug test. The quiz supposedly identifies people with “a high probability of addictive behavior” by asking them true/false questions similar to:

"I believe everything is turning out just the way the Bible said it would";
"Most people would lie to get what they want";
"Sometimes I have a hard time sitting still";
"Some crooks are so clever that I hope they get away with what they've done"; and
"Pornography and obscenity have become serious problems and must be curbed."

Since 247 people refused the drug test, they didn't get an average of $498 in benefits for three months. 1,020 of the 4,730 applicants scored highly on the SASSI, or about 22 percent. I find it hard to believe that over one in five people have “a high probability of addictive behavior.”  

Of those people 466 were drug tested and 12 turned up positive, a positive rate of 2.5 percent for all those drug-tested and 1.2 percent for people with “a high probability of addictive behavior.”

The Utah DWS claim of $369,000 savings is dubious. You’d have to assume all 247 people who refused a drug test would have failed one, and even if you did, the positive rate for those tested (259 out of 713) would be 36% and 25% for people with “a high probability of addictive behavior” (259 out of 1,020). 

I don't like trying to be fooled, especially by politicians and PR people.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 17, 2013)

Not that I have a need to have my new credentials in hand... I just found out that I have to wait till the middle of November to get them  Lol I'm impatient and want them now


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 17, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Not that I have a need to have my new credentials in hand... I just found out that I have to wait till the middle of November to get them  Lol I'm impatient and want them now




Yes Veruca.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 17, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Happy birthday Robby!



Thank you  

24 years old, grey hairs and all! You think I'm kidding...my girly picked two of em off my head the other day haha.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 17, 2013)

Worked straight through lunch guess it's just one of those days. Oh and happy b-day Robb


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday Rob! Hopefully celebrating with something other than a night working the horizontal taxi service...


----------



## Household6 (Oct 17, 2013)

EHRMAHGHERD!!!!

Lookit the festive autumn EMTLIFE logo!!!

Makes me want a pumpkin spice latte..:wub:


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 17, 2013)

Household6 said:


> EHRMAHGHERD!!!!
> 
> Lookit the festive autumn EMTLIFE logo!!!
> 
> Makes me want a pumpkin spice latte..:wub:


Because I have a "day off" tomorrow, so to speak, I'm going to have to have my first PSL (and probably only) of the season!


----------



## EMT B (Oct 17, 2013)

are you not allowed to drink coffee on shift? :blink:


----------



## exodus (Oct 17, 2013)

So it's official, next year starting around april / may our company will be rolling out sansio-ePCR to replace meds in riverside county.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 17, 2013)

EMT B said:


> are you not allowed to drink coffee on shift? :blink:


That'd be the craziest rule I've ever heard of, haha. 
Maybe he just gets to enjoy it when he's off duty?

I've actually never had a pumpkin latte. Come to think of it, I can't ever remember having a latte of any sort. Normal is just black coffee, unless it's Starbucks, then it's a touch a coffee with a gallon of milk to drown out the burnt taste, haha.
Edit: Forgot to say. Got a call back for 3 jobs today, pretty stoked. One's working at the Exchange at Luke AFB, one as a delivery driver, and one at the hospital a block down the street for an ED tech. Can you guess which one I'd like? haha
Beggars can't be choosers and all that jazz, though.


----------



## EMT B (Oct 17, 2013)

thats true. i was gonna say i practically main line caffine when im working...


----------



## Aprz (Oct 18, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Happy birthday Robby!


Born the same day as the '89 earthquake in the bay area? Your new alias is Quake.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 18, 2013)

exodus said:


> So it's official, next year starting around april / may our company will be rolling out sansio-ePCR to replace meds in riverside county.



See you had your training today lol. I'm happy, I'm tired of MEDS.


----------



## EMT2B (Oct 18, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Born the same day as the '89 earthquake in the bay area? Your new alias is Quake.


**is now wondering if Rob/Quake is her grade school friend's baby brother**  LoL


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 18, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Born the same day as the '89 earthquake in the bay area? Your new alias is Quake.



I was actually born right around the time it happened too. 

People call
Me crazy but I feel the smallest earthquakes. Sometimes I get a weird feeling before a big one (5.0+) hits. Maybe I'm looney but it's happened more than once.



EMT2B said:


> **is now wondering if Rob/Quake is her grade school friend's baby brother**  LoL



What's your friends name? And where'd they go to school lol.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 18, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=g2EddV0x4zA#t=22

I suppose that's one way to stop a thief... :rofl:

(I realize it's fake, didn't want anyone to have to point that out)


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 18, 2013)

Things I learned today, while working my part-time job:

1.  If the federal government shuts down, your state funded medicaid benefits are cut off, and you can no longer get your pain meds from the pharmacy, necessitating a call to 911.

2.  The off her meds psych patient, who is tweeking on some sort of illicit substance, is completely capable of convincing the firefighters who are first on scene that she is deaf and they must write everything down to communicate with her.  When the ambulance finally shows up, and the EMS crew approaches the group, the firefighters are not amused when the patient is miraculously cured and can suddenly hear again.

3.  Having 8 runs in 12 hours reminds me that there are things that I don't miss about working in the city.  Thankfully, I get to go back to the country tomorrow!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 18, 2013)

Full moon Friday? Why did I come into work ? Left base at 0800 this morning, haven't been closer than five miles to it all day. Just finished transport number six. Gonna be a long night


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 18, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> 2.  The off her meds psych patient, who is tweeking on some sort of illicit substance, is completely capable of convincing the firefighters who are first on scene that she is deaf and they must write everything down to communicate with her.  When the ambulance finally shows up, and the EMS crew approaches the group, the firefighters are not amused when the patient is miraculously cured and can suddenly hear again.



Can I shake your patients hand?


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 18, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Epi-do said:
> 
> 
> > 2.  The off her meds psych patient, who is tweeking on some sort of illicit substance, is completely capable of convincing the firefighters who are first on scene that she is deaf and they must write everything down to communicate with her.  When the ambulance finally shows up, and the EMS crew approaches the group, the firefighters are not amused when the patient is miraculously cured and can suddenly hear again.
> ...



No kidding! I'd love for a patient to troll some of the ffs around here like that.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 18, 2013)

We were dying laughing about it afterwards!  We thought is was hysterical.  The ffs.....not so much.  It was one of those moments that I wish I had a camera to capture the look on their faces when she suddenly could hear again.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 19, 2013)

Waiting for my good at In-N-Out and there's just this cutest little kitten hanging orotund the outdoor seating area. Rubbing up against people legs, chasing bugs, getting bits of fry, getting petted and generally just being an adorable kitten. Looks so much like the cat I had growing up with (from a kid all the way thru high school) that I just wanna pick him up and take him home with me lol (Yes I'm a cat guy, no I didn't look close enough to see if it was a him or her)

Now I'm gonna go home smelling of In-N-Out and cat and the dogs I'm sitting for my aunt and uncle are just gonna go berserk lol. Couple of dachshunds, I may just need earplugs haha


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 19, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> We were dying laughing about it afterwards!  We thought is was hysterical.  The ffs.....not so much.  It was one of those moments that I wish I had a camera to capture the look on their faces when she suddenly could hear again.



B-E-A-U-tiful lol


----------



## EMT2B (Oct 19, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> ... I just wanna pick him up and take him home with me lol (Yes I'm a cat guy, no I didn't look close enough to see if it was a him or her) ...


My Tigger-cat approves of your desire to take the kitten home. :wub: She showed this by pausing on the complicator and sniffing the screen.  LoL  Now she's keeping the arm of the chair warm. LoL


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 19, 2013)

Cardinals. That is all


----------



## Aprz (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm going to sleep. Cheetos.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 19, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I'm going to sleep. Cheetos.



Cheetos Puffs are better. Cheetos redhots are even more better (is that a proper way to say that? I'm too tired. Off to go right a 1,000 word essay, too!). They should make red hot Puffs! :mindblowing:


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 19, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Cheetos Puffs are better. Cheetos redhots are even more better (is that a proper way to say that? I'm too tired. Off to go right a 1,000 word essay, too!). They should make red hot Puffs! :mindblowing:



They do. We have some on the kitchen table at the station right now. No joke.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 19, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> They do. We have some on the kitchen table at the station right now. No joke.


Why was I never aware of this...? I've never seen them in my life.
Can't find them on google (all I get is articles about red poop? :unsure: haha), Amazon doesn't have them.
Special trip to walmart to look for them, tomorrow.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 19, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Why was I never aware of this...? I've never seen them in my life.
> Can't find them on google (all I get is articles about red poop? :unsure: haha), Amazon doesn't have them.
> Special trip to walmart to look for them, tomorrow.








3char


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 19, 2013)

I am sincerely jealous. Of Cheetos, that sounds bad, but I am. 

Tell me, though, did anyone see you taking a picture of a bag of Cheetos for no apparent purpose?  Haha


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 19, 2013)

It's 1am on a Friday night. I'm the only dumbass awake, not trying to squeeze in an hour or two of sleep before the bars let out.


----------



## Wheel (Oct 19, 2013)

I haven't been on here in what feels like forever. I've been so busy with the new job in a new part of the country. I'm getting great experience though, with a little trauma and quite a few SICK medical patients. I'm even getting used to working nights.


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 19, 2013)

Wheel said:


> I haven't been on here in what feels like forever. I've been so busy with the new job in a new part of the country. I'm getting great experience though, with a little trauma and quite a few SICK medical patients. I'm even getting used to working nights.



Good to hear! It's certainly nice to have a positive change.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 19, 2013)

I'd totally be all over some Cheetos. Now if only I could get rid of the orange evidence before the wife finds out... Now my daughter would probably get 2 or 3 down before she realizes that they're really spicy... :rofl::angry:


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 19, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Special trip to walmart to look for them, tomorrow.


No one has them  Went to 3 stores and no where did they have Red hot puffs. 
I wonder if they are area specific. 

Well, on a bit of good-ish/ bad-ish news. Went in to apply at a place today, lady seemed to really like me. 
It's a job at a mortuary for a dispatcher, though. Seems like a bit of a dead end h34r:


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 20, 2013)

I just saw a brand new Range Rover drive by with "EMS PHYSICIAN" in reflective paint on both sides and the back. It also had reflective chevrons painted all around. By George, I think I may have spotted my first physician level whacker!


----------



## exodus (Oct 20, 2013)

9D4 said:


> No one has them  Went to 3 stores and no where did they have Red hot puffs.
> I wonder if they are area specific.
> 
> Well, on a bit of good-ish/ bad-ish news. Went in to apply at a place today, lady seemed to really like me.
> It's a job at a mortuary for a dispatcher, though. Seems like a bit of a dead end h34r:



Try gas stations


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 20, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I just saw a brand new Range Rover drive by with "EMS PHYSICIAN" in reflective paint on both sides and the back. It also had reflective chevrons painted all around. By George, I think I may have spotted my first physician level whacker!



Lol several of the large FDs here use those and the ems consortium uses them too. Physician scene response for bad calls


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 20, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol several of the large FDs here use those and the ems consortium uses them too. Physician scene response for bad calls



Right, but I don't think any department would spend the money on a Range Rover vs. a more utilitarian vehicle. Also, no lights/siren or agency wording anywhere. My guess is a particularly dedicated medical director. Scene response by physicians is all well and good, but if they needed to come out POV would work just as well. Also, I know if we needed to go grab a med control doc from an ED we'd just send a unit over and pick him up.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 20, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Right, but I don't think any department would spend the money on a Range Rover vs. a more utilitarian vehicle. Also, no lights/siren or agency wording anywhere. My guess is a particularly dedicated medical director. Scene response by physicians is all well and good, but if they needed to come out POV would work just as well. Also, I know if we needed to go grab a med control doc from an ED we'd just send a unit over and pick him up.



DE plates?


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 20, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> DE plates?



Wish I had noticed


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 20, 2013)

We were posted at a strip mall shopping center, got called back to station to help plan some autumn festival, sent to a different post after that. Call just came out over the radio for a full arrest at the mall where we were this morning. So instead of being practically on scene when the call comes out, another unit 4 min out gets to go


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 20, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOW!! You can't push your own player from behind to power through the offensive line to block a field goal attempt?!?!?! To make the game safer?!?!? What a stupid rule. NFL football is so friggin dumb now. Weak sauce.

Seriously. The coaches were confused.. The players were confused... The announcers were even more confused they are like... " he pushed his own teammate?" "???????" " I don't think I have ever seen that called before."

Lol. Wow.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 20, 2013)

Worst call in recent memory right there.


----------



## CFal (Oct 20, 2013)

turrible call


----------



## EMDispatch (Oct 20, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I just saw a brand new Range Rover drive by with "EMS PHYSICIAN" in reflective paint on both sides and the back. It also had reflective chevrons painted all around. By George, I think I may have spotted my first physician level whacker!



I'd guess it's either from Albert Einstein Medical Center in PA, which had or has a maroon landrover with EMS physician all over it, or maybe MONOC got one.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 20, 2013)

EMDispatch said:


> I'd guess it's either from Albert Einstein Medical Center in PA, which had or has a maroon landrover with EMS physician all over it, or maybe MONOC got one.



Nahh...my bet is JPINFV got some new wheels and was driving around. :lol:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Oct 20, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> We were posted at a strip mall shopping center, got called back to station to help plan some autumn festival, sent to a different post after that. Call just came out over the radio for a full arrest at the mall where we were this morning. So instead of being practically on scene when the call comes out, another unit 4 min out gets to go



Your time will come.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 20, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> We were posted at a strip mall shopping center, got called back to station to help plan some autumn festival, sent to a different post after that. Call just came out over the radio for a full arrest at the mall where we were this morning. So instead of being practically on scene when the call comes out, another unit 4 min out gets to go



That's when I would be thanking the EMS gods and offering sacrifices to the great Motorola.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 20, 2013)

Anjel said:


> That's when I would be thanking the EMS gods and offering sacrifices to the great Motorola.



Except the EMS Gods then gave me a patient who waited to report that she might have TB until AFTER I was leaning over applying a 12 lead in the back of the ambulance (C/C CP, reality meth withdrawals) right as I'm supposed to be getting off. Oh well, least that was an extra half hours worth of double time for the paperwork lol


----------



## medicdan (Oct 20, 2013)

I picked up an overtime shift last week, on a 911 truck I hadn't worked before... When checking the truck in the AM, I couldn't get the AutoPulse to work... we got toned out before I could troubleshoot much... and I forgot about it. 
In a lull in calls (i.e I finished the book I was reading) in the afternoon, I pulled it out, and along with 2 other medics and a supervisor, we spent 45 minutes trying to get it to work. After calling people and consulting the manual, we figured it out. As I'm strapping it in, guess what happens?

Toned out to a code. 

That'll teach me not to tempt the EMS gods. Although I guess it would be worse if we were toned half-way through the troubleshooting....

It ended up being a non-viable, but I endured plenty of ribbing for pulling the dang thing out...


----------



## exodus (Oct 20, 2013)

emt.dan said:


> I picked up an overtime shift last week, on a 911 truck I hadn't worked before... When checking the truck in the AM, I couldn't get the AutoPulse to work... we got toned out before I could troubleshoot much... and I forgot about it.
> In a lull in calls (i.e I finished the book I was reading) in the afternoon, I pulled it out, and along with 2 other medics and a supervisor, we spent 45 minutes trying to get it to work. After calling people and consulting the manual, we figured it out. As I'm strapping it in, guess what happens?
> 
> Toned out to a code.
> ...



They're all idiots for not making sure their equipment works.


----------



## medicdan (Oct 20, 2013)

exodus said:


> They're all idiots for not making sure their equipment works.



Ultimately, the AutoPulse is non-essential equipment, while exceptionally useful, we do have a backup (manual compressions). Until we can generate unequivocal data showing improvement in outcomes, its considered an optional intervention. 
Also, we respond to codes alongside a supe, who's AutoPulse I knew was functional.


----------



## exodus (Oct 20, 2013)

emt.dan said:


> Ultimately, the AutoPulse is non-essential equipment, while exceptionally useful, we do have a backup (manual compressions). Until we can generate unequivocal data showing improvement in outcomes, its considered an optional intervention.
> Also, we respond to codes alongside a supe, who's AutoPulse I knew was functional.



We carry all of our gear required in our jump bags, and fire responds along side us with the same gear. Is it appropriate for us to not check out our unit, but only our bag because we will have a backup?


----------



## medicdan (Oct 20, 2013)

exodus said:


> We carry all of our gear required in our jump bags, and fire responds along side us with the same gear. Is it appropriate for us to not check out our unit, but only our bag because we will have a backup?



No, absolutely not, but again, we have a viable backup immediately available for the auto pulse. Its why I didn't worry when we were toned out before getting it to work. Apparently I temped the gods by fixing it...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 20, 2013)

Are you really getting mad at him for doing a rig check that obviously his cohorts are not doing?  You should laugh at the irony of the situation and then find and shoot the people who are normally on the rig.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 20, 2013)

emt.dan said:


> No, absolutely not, but again, we have a viable backup immediately available for the auto pulse. Its why I didn't worry when we were toned out before getting it to work. Apparently I temped the gods by fixing it...



Exactly, it wasn't like you would get pulled out of service if it wasn't operating properly, right?


----------



## exodus (Oct 21, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Are you really getting mad at him for doing a rig check that obviously his cohorts are not doing?  You should laugh at the irony of the situation and then find and shoot the people who are normally on the rig.



I wasn't, I was just stating that irregardless if we use the equipment often, or even if we have a possible backup, we should always full check our gear at least once a week, or everytime you get a new unit / gear assigned to you.


And yesssss, alestorm in a few weeks @ Santa Ana.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 21, 2013)

exodus said:


> I wasn't, I was just stating that *irregardless* if we use the equipment often, or even if we have a possible backup, we should always full check our gear at least once a week, or everytime you get a new unit / gear assigned to you.
> 
> 
> And yesssss, alestorm in a few weeks @ Santa Ana.


To the bolded: No... Just no.
Biggest pet peeve ever.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 21, 2013)

9D4 said:


> To the bolded: No... Just no.
> Biggest pet peeve ever.



I do what I want, irregardless of what you say :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Oct 21, 2013)

Just finished up with a call where a guy was shot in the mouth by "some dude". All his teeth were still intact and lips were not damaged. Just the top of the tongue and back of the throat. No exit wound, but he had a grapefruit size bulge on the right ride of his next closer to the back. 

Bullet went through the brain stem. He had pulses when we go there and went into asystole during transport(if only we could of taken 5 minutes longer to get on scene lol). 

From the time dispatch answered the call till the time we arrived at the hospital was 14minutes. 

Not too bad if I do say so myself


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 21, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I do what I want, irregardless of what you say :rofl:


Is this you? :lol:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lZLVi4v7lSM&desktop_uri=/watch?v=lZLVi4v7lSM
NSFW Language


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 21, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I do what I want, irregardless of what you say :rofl:



It's a pet peeve of mine also.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 21, 2013)

SandpitMedic said:


> WOOOOOOOOW!! You can't push your own player from behind to power through the offensive line to block a field goal attempt?!?!?! To make the game safer?!?!? What a stupid rule. NFL football is so friggin dumb now. Weak sauce.
> 
> Seriously. The coaches were confused.. The players were confused... The announcers were even more confused they are like... " he pushed his own teammate?" "???????" " I don't think I have ever seen that called before."
> 
> Lol. Wow.



It's a new rule this year... so yes, you haven't seen it enforced yet. The officiating crews was just recently remediated on the rule with examples of all the past calls that they missed.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 21, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Worst call in recent memory right there.




Disagree. If the rule is there, it should be enforced. Enforced bad rules (and please, no "orders are orders" nonsense with sports rules) are not bad calls, simply bad rules.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 21, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Nahh...my bet is JPINFV got some new wheels and was driving around. :lol:


Sorry, I'm back in California now. Besides, if I wanted to go all medical director wacker, I'd refurbish one of those old Cadillac ambulances.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 21, 2013)

Signed on to an active shooter at a middle school 

Happy Monday.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 21, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Disagree. If the rule is there, it should be enforced. Enforced bad rules (and please, no "orders are orders" nonsense with sports rules) are not bad calls, simply bad rules.



I did not see anything out of the ordinary when viewed in context of the all previous FG and PAT attempts _this_ season. 

Not to mention that the rule has already been changed...


----------



## SSwain (Oct 21, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Worst call in recent memory right there.



Not for me....
I'm still pi$$ed about the blown call by the replacement refs during the Monday night game VS Seattle last year.
Apparently you can rule it a catch, if you catch the player who actually caught the ball.





But hey... I'm a Cheesehead in Packer Nation.


----------



## CFal (Oct 21, 2013)

They changed the rule after the game
Original: https://webcache.googleusercontent....loading-line-restriction-will-protect-linemen
Updated: http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...loading-line-restriction-will-protect-linemen

and the NFL took down the highlight video of the Jets doing the same thing on Ghost's game tying kick


----------



## Tigger (Oct 21, 2013)

SSwain said:


> Not for me....
> I'm still pi$$ed about the blown call by the replacement refs during the Monday night game VS Seattle last year.
> Apparently you can rule it a catch, if you catch the player who actually caught the ball.
> 
> ...



I'll give you a tie on that one, I'm a pack fan too.


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 21, 2013)

Robb said:


> Signed on to an active shooter at a middle school
> 
> Happy Monday.



Yikes :/ Sounds like bad news. Hopefully you didn't have to transport anyone. Glad this one seems to have ended quickly.


----------



## Rano Pano (Oct 21, 2013)

Robb said:


> Signed on to an active shooter at a middle school
> 
> Happy Monday.



=( definitely horrible to hear whenever these happen


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 21, 2013)

Two dead two injured.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 21, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Two dead two injured.


Already made the front page of Yahoo. Says a staff member and the shooter were both killed. 
http://news.yahoo.com/police-student-killed-staffer-nevada-school-182440310.html


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 22, 2013)

One pedi in critical condition, one in stable condition, shooter killed a 3X year old male teacher then turned the gun on himself. He was a pediatric as well, all were 11-12 years old except for the teacher is the report.

I had a rollover with entrapment which wasn't the case...no one was entrapped but we flew one patient. Then hooked a respiratory arrest that fire RAPED with naloxone just before I got there and made the transport a living hell. Had a pediatric trazadone OD that was a mess, literally a mess...vomit all over the place.  Fill in the gaps with random B/ILS transports, AMAs, putting a hospice patient back in bed and we ended up running for 12 hours without food or a break...and it's only monday...eff me.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 22, 2013)

EMS Fanatic said:


> I have two tickets on my record 6/16/2012 failure to obey a street sign
> another on 8/29/2013 speeding 15/19 over speed limit
> Both were paid without going to court the first one I went to a defensive driving course and I was wondering if I went to another defensive driving course it would help in the hiring process since they would see that I was trying to get it off my record. I have +1 points on my license at this point.


I would imagine it varies greatly. 
For instance, in some states for insurance purposes you can be hired on at 18, in my state it's 21. 
I don't imagine one point would be a huge detriment, though. 
In my state, you have to take the DD class before you pay the ticket, otherwise it doesn't count. Not sure if yours is the same.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Robb said:


> One pedi in critical condition, one in stable condition, shooter killed a 3X year old male teacher then turned the gun on himself. He was a pediatric as well, all were 11-12 years old except for the teacher.
> 
> Then had a rollover with entrapment which wasn't the case...no one was entrapped but we flew one patient. Then hooked a respiratory arrest that fire RAPED with naloxone just before I got there and made the transport a living hell. Had a pediatric trazadone OD that was a mess, literally a mess...vomit all over the place.  Fill in the gaps with random B/ILS transports, AMAs, putting a hospice patient back in bed and we ended up running for 12 hours without food or a break...and it's only monday...eff me.


Sounds like fire wasn't too happy with you, haha. 
Sounds like a rough shift, though, can't imagine the rest of the week will come any where close to that first call. Rough spot for everyone involved.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 22, 2013)

Maybe not the best idea on the news to talk about a suicide bomber blowing up a bus and follow that with a story about dancing with the stars starting with "they didn't see it coming" :wacko:


----------



## Anjel (Oct 22, 2013)

Happy birthday (I'm late 2 hours) to Poetic... Errr.. I mean STXmedic


----------



## Chris07 (Oct 22, 2013)

Robb said:


> I had a rollover with entrapment which wasn't the case...no one was entrapped but we flew one patient. Then hooked a respiratory arrest that fire RAPED with naloxone just before I got there and made the transport a living hell. Had a pediatric trazadone OD that was a mess, literally a mess...vomit all over the place.  Fill in the gaps with random B/ILS transports, AMAs, putting a hospice patient back in bed and we ended up running for 12 hours without food or a break...and it's only monday...eff me.


How do you get so many calls like that? (Obviously not the shooting. Nobody wants that) What you got in one day would take me several 24 hour shifts to get. Seems like all my calls are drunks and weak sauce.
Is it the area or are you the king of black clouds?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 22, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> How do you get so many calls like that? (Obviously not the shooting. Nobody wants that) What you got in one day would take me several 24 hour shifts to get. Seems like all my calls are drunks and weak sauce.
> Is it the area or are you the king of black clouds?



I'm the black cloud from hell. 

First call of the day today...Working cardiac arrest. 

I work in an area that ranges from urban to very rural, we cover 6000 square miles, sans for one little town that has its own ALS transporting FD. 

Have about 500k people total, 400kish of which are in an urban setting.


----------



## ken158 (Oct 22, 2013)

Do any of y'all take part in the Medical Reserve Corps? I signed up last month.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 22, 2013)

ken158 said:


> Do any of y'all take part in the Medical Reserve Corps? I signed up last month.



Never heard of it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 22, 2013)

ken158 said:


> Do any of y'all take part in the Medical Reserve Corps? I signed up last month.



I put in an application for one that is run by the sheriff department. However they seem to never be active or do training so I haven't followed up with any of it.


----------



## CFal (Oct 22, 2013)

ken158 said:


> Do any of y'all take part in the Medical Reserve Corps? I signed up last month.



Yeah, I'm on the RI one


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 22, 2013)

ken158 said:


> Do any of y'all take part in the Medical Reserve Corps? I signed up last month.



I need to see if my local area has one. I know I'm definitely going to be signing up for CERT and the local County Fire Authority.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Dammit. Got forwarded to the oral boards for the cadet spot I talked about a few days ago, so I called my former EMT instructor to ask him to coach me a little bit for them, so might as well do a ride along and make a day outta it. He says Sunday and I say sure, sounds good.
Just realized Sunday is my birthday... <_<
Ahh well, still got midget wrestling on Saturday night to make up for it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 22, 2013)

Robb said:


> I'm the black cloud from hell.
> 
> First call of the day today...Working cardiac arrest.
> 
> ...



And it ends with a code return with a hemodynamically unstable 6 year old with a 103.6 degree temp. 

Come ride with me if you'd like chris07, I like working with an Intermediate but I have no problem sharing the paperwork with another medic


----------



## ken158 (Oct 22, 2013)

CFal said:


> Yeah, I'm on the RI one



Does your location have a lot of EMS personnel? The one I'm in has only a handful.


----------



## Chris07 (Oct 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> And it ends with a code return with a hemodynamically unstable 6 year old with a 103.6 degree temp.
> 
> Come ride with me if you'd like chris07, I like working with an Intermediate but I have no problem sharing the paperwork with another medic



How does one go about scoring a ride out?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 23, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> How does one go about scoring a ride out?



Generally all it requires is a phone call but we've currently suspended our community/friends/family ride along program due to "an unusually high demand for paramedics qualified to precept students and train new employees." What doesn't make sense to me is I'm an intern preceptor and the class starts their internships in a week and I didn't get one...

PM me if you're serious about trying to score one and we can chat more. There might be something that can be done. Fair warning, you have to deal with my sketchy medicine and borderline obnoxious partner for 12 hours. My white cloud third rider syndrome is hit or miss. Last rider I had we did a transfer and a legal 2000 (72 hour psych hold). The one before that hooked a drowning that even had Fire playing with their water rescue gear.


----------



## Chris07 (Oct 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> Generally all it requires is a phone call but we've currently suspended our community/friends/family ride along program due to "an unusually high demand for paramedics qualified to precept students and train new employees." What doesn't make sense to me is I'm an intern preceptor and the class starts their internships in a week and I didn't get one...
> 
> PM me if you're serious about trying to score one and we can chat more. There might be something that can be done. Fair warning, you have to deal with my sketchy medicine and borderline obnoxious partner for 12 hours. My white cloud third rider syndrome is hit or miss. Last rider I had we did a transfer and a legal 2000 (72 hour psych hold). The one before that hooked a drowning that even had Fire playing with their water rescue gear.



Bring a good book, I'll extinguish that black cloud of yours.


----------



## CFal (Oct 23, 2013)

ken158 said:


> Does your location have a lot of EMS personnel? The one I'm in has only a handful.



Yeah, over 300 of them.  There are over 400 nurses too though.


----------



## CFal (Oct 23, 2013)

https://www.riresponds.org/files/Pu...ail&Guid=3f4fe295-7243-460e-819f-e88a5bc8954a

this is the annual report for last year


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 23, 2013)

Where can I buy discounted 5.11 pants in the interwebs?? Google has failed me.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 23, 2013)

SandpitMedic said:


> Where can I buy discounted 5.11 pants in the interwebs?? Google has failed me.


Dammit, why'd you make me look. Just bought a new pair of boots. Coulda gotten a free flashlight :rofl:

Only discount I know of off the top of my head is the NAEMT's of 25%. Local store had a 20% sale the other day, but they don't ship.


----------



## Fire51 (Oct 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> Generally all it requires is a phone call but we've currently suspended our community/friends/family ride along program due to "an unusually high demand for paramedics qualified to precept students and train new employees." What doesn't make sense to me is I'm an intern preceptor and the class starts their internships in a week and I didn't get one...
> 
> PM me if you're serious about trying to score one and we can chat more. There might be something that can be done. Fair warning, you have to deal with my sketchy medicine and borderline obnoxious partner for 12 hours. My white cloud third rider syndrome is hit or miss. Last rider I had we did a transfer and a legal 2000 (72 hour psych hold). The one before that hooked a drowning that even had Fire playing with their water rescue gear.



Seems like you had a busy day. That's weird they suspended ride alongs, must be busy around there! That's hard to have a obnoxious partner and have to spend 12 hours with them.


----------



## Fire51 (Oct 23, 2013)

SandpitMedic said:


> Where can I buy discounted 5.11 pants in the interwebs?? Google has failed me.



Galls magazine sometimes have 5.11 pants for some good prices but I don't know if there are any discounts. It might still be something good to look at.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 23, 2013)

SandpitMedic said:


> Where can I buy discounted 5.11 pants in the interwebs?? Google has failed me.



I buy mine on amazon.com


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 23, 2013)

I taught a group of nurses ACLS today. 

Jesus wept.


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 23, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I taught a group of nurses ACLS today.
> 
> Jesus wept.



I forget. It's Epi, then Epi, then Epi...Man, what's fourth? Oh, nevermind. Bretylium?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 23, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I forget. It's Epi, then Epi, then Epi...Man, what's fourth? Oh, nevermind. Bretylium?




ACLS for nurses? "Press code blue button. Wait for doctor to arrive and give orders."

/troll face.


----------



## eventer22 (Oct 23, 2013)

I just want to say I'm absolutely terrified of my practicals on Saturday


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Oct 23, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> ACLS for nurses? "Press code blue button. Wait for doctor to arrive and give orders."
> 
> /troll face.



Hhahahahah


----------



## CFal (Oct 23, 2013)

SandpitMedic said:


> Where can I buy discounted 5.11 pants in the interwebs?? Google has failed me.



promotive.com pro deal 20% off 5.11, selection varies sometime


----------



## EMS Fanatic (Oct 24, 2013)

*favorite shift*

Hey guys and gals I was just wondering what is your favorite time for a shift and why is that your favorite shift?


----------



## EMS Fanatic (Oct 24, 2013)

*what's the best part of the job*

In your eyes what is the best part of the job as an EMS professional to you and why?


----------



## Tigger (Oct 24, 2013)

24s fo lyfe. Provided the call volume is appropriate.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 24, 2013)

EMS Fanatic said:


> In your eyes what is the best part of the job as an EMS professional to you and why?



All the hot chicks making googoo eyes at us as we speed by going code 3. 

#thuglife #onlyinems  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 24, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> All the hot chicks making googoo eyes at us as we speed by going code 3.
> 
> #thuglife #onlyinems  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Tigger (Oct 24, 2013)

EVOC classroom time is just the most fun.


----------



## surfinluke (Oct 24, 2013)

Tigger said:


> EVOC classroom time is just the most fun.



You will be such a better ambulance driver once that is all done. *sarcasm*


----------



## Tigger (Oct 24, 2013)

Seeing as I've been driving for three years self taught, I'm actually kind if excited for some legitimate instruction for once. It's amazing that so many places have no practical training at all, or course period.


----------



## Chris07 (Oct 24, 2013)

Tigger said:


> 24s fo lyfe. *Provided the call volume is appropriate*.



That's the key phrase in that statement.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 24, 2013)

Started at a new place, tons of overtime opportunities. I just finished a 144 hour stretch, I'm in the middle of 72 off then I'm back on Saturday for another 120 hours. My next paycheck is going to be fantastic.


----------



## rescue1 (Oct 24, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Started at a new place, tons of overtime opportunities. I just finished a 144 hour stretch, I'm in the middle of 72 off then I'm back on Saturday for another 120 hours. My next paycheck is going to be fantastic.



144 in a row?? Either you guys have a really low call volume or you are a champion of EMS.
Or crazy.


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 24, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Started at a new place, tons of overtime opportunities. I just finished a 144 hour stretch, I'm in the middle of 72 off then I'm back on Saturday for another 120 hours. My next paycheck is going to be fantastic.



Uncle Sam thanks you for your taxable contributions to society.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 24, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> ACLS for nurses? "Press code blue button. Wait for doctor to arrive and give orders."
> 
> /troll face.





I can't really deny that for most floor nurses.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 24, 2013)

Chase said:


> I can't really deny that for most floor nurses.



It was an experience. The only one who had a clue was an OR nurse who worked at an offsite surgery center doing plastics. The others, a new ICU nurse, a couple of PACU nurses, a couple of new grad nurses and a Med Surg nurse were all clueless... By the time that class was over, I had em running megacodes like paramedics. Doing awesome, kick *** CPR, having meds ready to go, working as a team, precharging the monitor before the rhythm check, minimizing hands off the chest time. I mean, these nurses were ON it. 

Sadly, they'll forget it all in a few days. But today, I'm taking home a small feeling of accomplishment. If just ONE of them does effective CPR, then it was worth it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 24, 2013)

Defiantly need to work more shifts with the medic I had yesterday h34r:


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 24, 2013)

A couple weeks ago I interviewed at a local Class 1 FD. They're only looking for ~16 New FF-EMTs. I got the email today saying I passed my oral interview board with an 83% and was ranked 102 on the eligibility list. Unfortunately they're only taking the top 50 to the next step (physical ability test and then backgrounds).

So I guess a bunch of people have go flunk either PAT or background :-/

OTOH I do have an interview for Ambulance Operator at the same department next week.


----------



## EMT B (Oct 24, 2013)

just had my anual physical...looks like the old ticker is still working


----------



## EMT B (Oct 24, 2013)

pretty darn good considering all the energy drinks i drink


----------



## MrJones (Oct 25, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Defiantly need to work more shifts with the medic I had yesterday h34r:



The medic would probably prefer that you work them cooperatively as opposed to defiantly.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 25, 2013)

CFal said:


> promotive.com pro deal 20% off 5.11, selection varies sometime



This is the one. Thanks!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 25, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> It was an experience. The only one who had a clue was an OR nurse who worked at an offsite surgery center doing plastics. The others, a new ICU nurse, a couple of PACU nurses, a couple of new grad nurses and a Med Surg nurse were all clueless... By the time that class was over, I had em running megacodes like paramedics. Doing awesome, kick *** CPR, having meds ready to go, working as a team, precharging the monitor before the rhythm check, minimizing hands off the chest time. I mean, these nurses were ON it.
> 
> *Sadly, they'll forget it all in a few days.* But today, I'm taking home a small feeling of accomplishment. If just ONE of them does effective CPR, then it was worth it.



Why do you assume they'll forget it all in a few days?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 25, 2013)

Because study after study shows a rapid decline in skills retention, beginning as soon as two weeks following training.  

http://www.resuscitationjournal.com/article/S0300-9572(08)00112-3/abstract

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/1629007/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/8732531/?i=5&from=/1629007/related


----------



## EMS Fanatic (Oct 25, 2013)

*What do you do when?*

What do you do when your off your shift having leisure time away from the fun bus with a bunch of flashing lights and loud sirens?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 25, 2013)

EMS Fanatic said:


> What do you do when your off your shift having leisure time away from the fun bus with a bunch of flashing lights and loud sirens?



Have a life. Enjoy life. Forget about work.

Sorry I'm not a fanatic.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 25, 2013)

EMS Fanatic said:


> What do you do when your off your shift having leisure time away from the fun bus with a bunch of flashing lights and loud sirens?


Lounge around.


----------



## EMT B (Oct 25, 2013)

i play ricky rescue. my prius has a strecher federal q lightbars and is fully ALS equipped


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 25, 2013)

EMS Fanatic said:


> What do you do when your off your shift having leisure time away from the fun bus with a bunch of flashing lights and loud sirens?



Relax. It's soon to be dirt bike season so that is what I'm going to be spending some time on. 

As for the first of the year I'm either going to be at work or sitting in a class room for medic school (1 entrance test left).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 25, 2013)

EMS Fanatic said:


> What do you do when your off your shift having leisure time away from the fun bus with a bunch of flashing lights and loud sirens?



Immediately remove my pants. Then, the fun begins.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 25, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Immediately remove my pants. Then, the fun begins.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 25, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Immediately remove my pants. Then, the fun begins.



Yes! Quoted for truth!


----------



## Gurney Jockey (Oct 25, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Defiantly need to work more shifts with the medic I had yesterday h34r:



You mean.......you liked working with me? Hooray!
No need to be defiant about it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 25, 2013)

Ugh so tired of this state... I'm looking at moving. East coast? NC or the RAA in Richmond are both looking like good options.


----------



## EMT B (Oct 25, 2013)

oooh i know this one...maine..pick maine...we just had some interesting protocol changes...maybe we are just behind the 8ball though cause the WV scope of practice is much more progressive still


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 25, 2013)

EMT B said:


> oooh i know this one...maine..pick maine...we just had some interesting protocol changes...maybe we are just behind the 8ball though cause the WV scope of practice is much more progressive still



I actually did work up there earlier this year with Amr near kittery and burwick. I liked it up there. Not sure I wanna stay with Amr though


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 25, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> I actually did work up there earlier this year with Amr near kittery and burwick. I liked it up there. Not sure I wanna stay with Amr though



What kind of system are you looking for?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 25, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> What kind of system are you looking for?



I would prefer a third service. Preferably rural or longer transport times.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 26, 2013)

Why do I have to be a white cloud? I dislike it immensely, but other people like it so much. 
Did my first vehicular today at a station that averages 14 calls a day. My 12 hour shift had... an amazing 3! 2 if you don't count the hospice patient that refused right when we walked in. 
The 2 sucked, too. Couldn't talk to one, bc he only spoke spanish and the other was just a bout of dizziness. 
So, after a total of 8 ride alongs and 1 vehicular shift, I have a total of 4 calls under my belt. Whoo-hoo.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 26, 2013)

It's the little things in life like picking a brand new drug box at the Hospital, that make me happy.

It's so pretty and clean!


----------



## EMT B (Oct 26, 2013)

Ooh did you get to play with any of the "fun" meds reserved for those interesting calls?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 26, 2013)

EMT B said:


> Ooh did you get to play with any of the "fun" meds reserved for those interesting calls?



Fentanyl lol


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 26, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Fentanyl lol



Lol that's at least twice a shift, Anjel


----------



## Anjel (Oct 26, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Lol that's at least twice a shift, Anjel



I give it quite a bit but when we exchange our box at the hospital it's always nasty and beat up.

This one is pretty lol and new. And not defiled.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 26, 2013)

We're in the process of phasing those exact boxes out for some new bags. You can't give firefighters something made of plastic and expect it to last...


----------



## EMT B (Oct 26, 2013)

You keep fent in the box? We have a safe on all our trucks that only the Knox box key or a paramedic pass code can unlock...that's where we keep the fent and the versed. And to get a k-box key release you have to give dispatch your radio number

Yeah we're pretty cool (awful pun 100% intended) up in the almost Canada part of the United States...


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 26, 2013)

EMT B said:


> You keep fent in the box? We have a safe on all our trucks that only the Knox box key or a paramedic pass code can unlock...that's where we keep the fent and the versed. And to get a k-box key release you have to give dispatch your radio number
> 
> Yeah we're pretty cool (awful pun 100% intended) up in the almost Canada part of the United States...



I keep my little otterbox with my morphine, fent, versed, and valium in my pocket at all times until shift is over, then I turn it over to the oncoming medic


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 26, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh so tired of this state... I'm looking at moving. East coast? NC or the RAA in Richmond are both looking like good options.



RAA is awesome. They have some small issues, but for the most part are really what they advertise themselves to be. The authority is financially strong as well. 

I have experience in that system and have many friends there. They are right next door to us, too. Do it. You won't regret it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 26, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> I keep my little otterbox with my morphine, fent, versed, and valium in my pocket at all times until shift is over, then I turn it over to the oncoming medic



Most of our medics do this (aside from the fancy otterbox). We have a dual lock system on the ambulance. The key is on the extra key ring, that is used to lock/unlock the rig, but the extra key ring is held by the EMT. It creates some fun times. 

We also don't carry plastic drug boxes like Angel has. We have small ones (that fisherman use) that are stored in our response bag and restock bag. 

Another topic: Has anyone been having issues with their BVM being deformed (the bag portion is misshapen and won't fill completely)? We have been having this issue for quite a while. Today I had to toss 6 brand new BVMs into a "bad" box.


----------



## EMT B (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok stupid question but were they expired? Out here in WV everything from the IV caths to the OPAs have expiration dates. I think the only things on the truck that don't expire are the sheets, and the tin foil


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 26, 2013)

EMT B said:


> Ok stupid question but were they expired? Out here in WV everything from the IV caths to the OPAs have expiration dates. I think the only things on the truck that don't expire are the sheets, and the tin foil



Negative. The ones I tossed today were just shipped to us a couple of days ago. It's been happening to new and old ones. Right now we are working with our supplier of the BVM and the actual company that makes them to find out what's happening.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 26, 2013)

Every service in our county has that box. Instead of each service replenishing the drugs only the hospitals do. 

So after a call where we use something and break the green tag. We give our old box to the ER and they give us a new one.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 26, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Every service in our county has that box. Instead of each service replenishing the drugs only the hospitals do.
> 
> So after a call where we use something and break the green tag. We give our old box to the ER and they give us a new one.



We do the same thing with the same box, Angel. We have 2 on the truck.  

I love having a paramedic student from out of the area who doesn't know the secret about getting it open. For whatever reason, that's always good for a stupid laugh.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 26, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> We do the same thing with the same box, Angel. We have 2 on the truck.
> 
> I love having a paramedic student from out of the area who doesn't know the secret about getting it open. For whatever reason, that's always good for a stupid laugh.



Haha I was that student at one point. It's tricky lol


----------



## EMT B (Oct 26, 2013)

You cut it with your trauma sheets from your wacker pocket, no?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 26, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> RAA is awesome. They have some small issues, but for the most part are really what they advertise themselves to be. The authority is financially strong as well.
> 
> I have experience in that system and have many friends there. They are right next door to us, too. Do it. You won't regret it.



I put in for Wake County, NC and am applying for Durham County too... RAA is my next application lol. And possibly DE if I can figure out something from my driving record (stupid suspension for 'non-payment' of ticket)


----------



## EMT B (Oct 26, 2013)

I think I want to start keeping little bead necklaces or stuffed animals with me on the truck to give to pedis...anyone else do this? I'm thinking it will come in handy as a distraction, especially during painful procedures both in the ambulance and in the hospital.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## 9D4 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lucky ^ 
I've always wanted to go snowboarding or skiing, just never happened. I've never even seen snow, except for the one rare occurrence when it snowed in Phoenix like 15 years ago when I was 3. ha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 26, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Lucky ^
> I've always wanted to go snowboarding or skiing, just never happened. I've never even seen snow, except for the one rare occurrence when it snowed in Phoenix like 15 years ago when I was 3. ha



It's overrated lol


----------



## CFal (Oct 26, 2013)

28 days till my mountain opens


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 26, 2013)

Who just met Gunnery Sergeant Hartman? This guy.  Mr Ermey is as intimidating as ever! :lol:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 26, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Who just met Gunnery Sergeant Hartman? This guy.  Mr Ermey is as intimidating as ever! :lol:



I saw the pics on FB. I'm jealous


----------



## terrible one (Oct 26, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Who just met Gunnery Sergeant Hartman? This guy.  Mr Ermey is as intimidating as ever! :lol:



My dad (retired USMC mst. Gun. Sgt) knows him. He actually had him sign my copy of full metal jacket.


----------



## CFal (Oct 27, 2013)

You can clearly see Craig trip prior to making contact with Middlebrooks and then push him down, terrible call to end the game.


----------



## Meursault (Oct 27, 2013)

CFal said:


> You can clearly see Craig trip prior to making contact with Middlebrooks and then push him down, terrible call to end the game.


That game started ugly and ended uglier.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 27, 2013)

Off scene time of a working arrest: 8 minutes. When the fire department rushes it turns into a very :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty call.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 27, 2013)

Out conducting a Craigslist deal with my partner...he's buying a wooden spinning wheel. Hopefully we don't get a call, this thing is huge.


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 27, 2013)

Had a patient presenting with hepatic encephalopathy today. Actually a pretty cool case, and I learned a lot about it that I didn't know prior to the call.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 27, 2013)

This weekend's lessons on the importance of seat belts. 
A 14 year old with a bleed in her brain. 
A 20 something with an unstable neck fracture, no neuro deficits so far.
A 20 something with a spinal cord injury at T4 who can't feel or move his legs.


----------



## CritterNurse (Oct 27, 2013)

This afternoon my brother and I went to a friend's house for some archery practice. My brother sees our mom driving by on her way home from work, so we both wave. She turns around, pulls over and asks what we're doing. I say "shooting", while at the same time our friend gives a sheepish little "nothing..."

It was his archery range...


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 27, 2013)

I just got called an arrogant prick by some of my coworkers. I told them flattery will get them nowhere


----------



## Wheel (Oct 27, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> I just got called an arrogant prick by some of my coworkers. I told them flattery will get them nowhere



That FP-C going to your head, eh?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 27, 2013)

You give a guy the alphabet soup behind his name and watch out!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 27, 2013)

Anjel said:


> You give a guy the alphabet soup behind his name and watch out!






Wheel said:


> That FP-C going to your head, eh?



Lol nope. I just went off on a paramedic one of the other supervisors is precepting. He didn't like what I had to say. Didn't like the truth apparently.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Speaking of alphabet soup....

Jockey, where did you get your study materiel for FP-C? And did you just do FP-C? Or did you do CCP-C too?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 27, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Speaking of alphabet soup....
> 
> Jockey, where did you get your study materiel for FP-C? And did you just do FP-C? Or did you do CCP-C too?



Just did FPC, but in all likelihood I could pass CCP-C right now too. A lot of the same material. I used the Will Wingfield ACE SAT book and video series. Along with FlightBridgeED's practice tests. A friend also loaned me Back to Basics. 
And I also took Creighton university's distance learning CCP class. Plus a bunch of time shadowing a buddy of mine who is an internist at the icu.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Oct 27, 2013)

Well I am finally a Paramedic. I am happy that finally it is done haha.


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 27, 2013)

MassEMT-B said:


> Well I am finally a Paramedic. I am happy that finally it is done haha.



Now what to do about your username?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 27, 2013)

MassEMT-B said:


> Well I am finally a Paramedic. I am happy that finally it is done haha.



Congrats!


----------



## Tigger (Oct 27, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> I just got called an arrogant prick by some of my coworkers. I told them flattery will get them nowhere



Flattery of the highest order.


----------



## EMT B (Oct 27, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Now what to do about your username?



what do we do about mine? im an aemt and looking at medic school...i cant change names twice! :blink:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 27, 2013)

EMT B said:


> what do we do about mine? im an aemt and looking at medic school...i cant change names twice! :blink:



If you get a premium membership you can.


----------



## EMT B (Oct 27, 2013)

im a broke *** white college kid...ill gladly take a premium membership if someone else pays for it


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 27, 2013)

EMT B said:


> im a broke *** white college kid...ill gladly take a premium membership if someone else pays for it



For some reason I thought that non-premium members could get 1 name change. Hopefully a CL will chime in with the answer.


----------



## surfinluke (Oct 27, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> For some reason I thought that non-premium members could get 1 name change. Hopefully a CL will chime in with the answer.



Being registered you can do it one time, regular premium membership is annually, and premium+ is bi-annually.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Oct 27, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Now what to do about your username?



Thanks everyone and yea I should probably go about changing it huh? When I first signed up for this site I had no plans for becoming a Paramedic.


----------



## MMiz (Oct 27, 2013)

surfinluke said:


> Being registered you can do it one time, regular premium membership is annually, and premium+ is bi-annually.


Correct!  Users may request username changes here.


----------



## Wheel (Oct 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> If you get a premium membership you can.



Are they paying you a commission or something?


----------



## exodus (Oct 28, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Are they paying you a commission or something?



Actually, yeah, he does lol. Which means you haven't joined the Offical EMT Life Associate Program?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 28, 2013)

exodus said:


> Actually, yeah, he does lol. Which means you haven't joined the Offical EMT Life Associate Program?



Ooh gosh, I haven't heard on anyone doing that in a long time haha.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 28, 2013)

exodus said:


> Actually, yeah, he does lol. Which means you haven't joined the Offical EMT Life Associate Program?


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 28, 2013)

This


Anjel said:


>


----------



## EMT B (Oct 28, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> This


yeah that


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 28, 2013)

TOMS class for the next 4 days?

Gonna be fun!!


----------



## IslandTime (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh man. I haven't been Rick Rolled in years. I thought that meme was dead.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 28, 2013)

I haven't decided which was the most fun yet... It's between learning to move with an entry team in the stack and clear rooms and having to force our way through a wall to get ourselves and the patient through it and away from the threat.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 29, 2013)

My last call was a 70-year-old guy, single vehicle off the road into a tree. Alcohol on board. He was sobbing as we extricated him. Wife is home, dying of cancer. 

He wasn't hurt badly, but emotionally he was a wreck. All I could do was hold his hand on the way to the hospital.

What a mess.

Those are the calls that take it out of me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 29, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> My last call was a 70-year-old guy, single vehicle off the road into a tree. Alcohol on board. He was sobbing as we extricated him. Wife is home, dying of cancer.
> 
> He wasn't hurt badly, but emotionally he was a wreck. All I could do was hold his hand on the way to the hospital.
> 
> ...



Yuck, no bueno. Sorry to hear that sir. 

Day two of TOMS today. Wooohooooo


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 29, 2013)

Robb said:


> Yuck, no bueno. Sorry to hear that sir.
> 
> Day two of TOMS today. Wooohooooo



You have no idea how jealous I am of you right now lol


----------



## Tigger (Oct 29, 2013)

Wheelchair van war stories...the most interesting.  

Put a bunch of fresh faced EMTs all in one place with a seriously monotonous job and you've got trouble.


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 29, 2013)

I can imagine...So, did you pick up a job with the main operation in the city then?


----------



## Tigger (Oct 29, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I can imagine...So, did you pick up a job with the main operation in the city then?



Yes. Next academy for 911 isn't till February. Ouch.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 29, 2013)

Just bought my first "new" car..... I feel like a real adult now


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 29, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> You have no idea how jealous I am of you right now lol



Dude, I honestly don't know how I'm gonna go back to sitting in a unit and being content. Sounds like our team is gonna test again this spring or early summer so I need to get my *** into better shape and study study study. 

Tomorrow is PD K9 EMS and some other classroom stations in the morning then a 4 hour break and then a night "call out" running with real Operators. Thursday is our active shooter lecture, then scenario then graduation


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 30, 2013)

Robb said:


> Dude, I honestly don't know how I'm gonna go back to sitting in a unit and being content. Sounds like our team is gonna test again this spring or early summer so I need to get my *** into better shape and study study study.
> 
> Tomorrow is PD K9 EMS and some other classroom stations in the morning then a 4 hour break and then a night "call out" running with real Operators. Thursday is our active shooter lecture, then scenario then graduation



I need to find soemwhere I can use my new flight cert to feel better lol. Or just come and apply t your agency lol


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 30, 2013)

Sounds like a ton of fun Rob. Is work putting you through the class?


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 30, 2013)

I left my 911 job quite a while ago, worked my butt off for BNSF for a while, saved up a bunch of money (my benefits alone were valued at 81% of my annual salary in EMS!), and now...*drumroll please*...I'm an air traffic controller. 

Well, a mere fledgling ATCer, but still, my job is now to confuse pilots in the most efficient way possible. I randomly thought about EMS as I was sitting at my computer and decided to drop by EMTLife. I almost miss it in a way, but my new career has an intensity that I really like, and the pay's definitely decent. 

Y'all are definitely lucky, though. There's a satisfaction that can't be really matched with another job. Nothing quite scratches the itch like EMS.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 30, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> I need to find soemwhere I can use my new flight cert to feel better lol. Or just come and apply t your agency lol



You could do that. If this new batch of new hires pass we'll supposedly be fully staffed but the county FD is going to hire again soon and we'll lose some again. Unfortunately I think most of them will be below me on seniority so I don't think I'll gain anything and actually might lose some when the ones that went through school on our scholarship program clear their FTO time but I'm not 100% sure on that. 

They keep talking about a couple really cool protocol changes but until I see them in writing I don't believe a thing I hear. 



chaz90 said:


> Sounds like a ton of fun Rob. Is work putting you through the class?



No but I do get a partial reimbursement from my education allowance. I might be wrong but depending on how they do the year whether it be calendar or fiscal I will be able to get some back from my CCEMT-P class next spring.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 30, 2013)

16 hours of OT to hang out and watch drunk and rowdy bystanders and the occasional guy that gets smashed by a flying pumpkin. (Yeah, we flew one out last year...)







It's Punkin Chunkin time!


----------



## rescue1 (Oct 30, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> 16 hours of OT to hang out and watch drunk and rowdy bystanders and the occasional guy that gets smashed by a flying pumpkin. (Yeah, we flew one out last year...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was there last year! How do people manage to get hit by pumpkins? Do they run out onto the shooting field?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 30, 2013)

rescue1 said:


> I was there last year! How do people manage to get hit by pumpkins? Do they run out onto the shooting field?



One of the spotter guys on an atv got in the line of fire.


----------



## rescue1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ah that makes sense. That's hella unlucky though. How bad was he?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 30, 2013)

rescue1 said:


> Ah that makes sense. That's hella unlucky though. How bad was he?



Bad enough that he scored a free helicopter ride.


----------



## exodus (Oct 30, 2013)

rescue1 said:


> Ah that makes sense. That's hella unlucky though. How bad was he?



Haha, well probably bad enough for HIM to fly him out


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 30, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Bad enough that he scored a free helicopter ride.



Was it free?


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 30, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Was it free?



Sure was. The Delaware State Police helicopter doesn't charge for transports.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 30, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Was it free?



Maybe to the patient....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 30, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Sure was. The Delaware State Police helicopter doesn't charge for transports.



Ahhh. Didn't realize you guys used state police helicopters.


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 30, 2013)

Halothane said:


> Maybe to the patient....



Touche...


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 30, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Ahhh. Didn't realize you guys used state police helicopters.



For that matter, we don't charge for what we do either. We recently started charging a fairly minimal fee when requested by for-profit groups for ALS special event coverage, but everything else we do is already covered by the county/state.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 30, 2013)

I wish horoscopes or those personality tests would be more honest. I've yet to find one that says "You're a ****, nobody likes you" or "You're an incompetent failure", but I see those people walking around everywhere :unsure:


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 30, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> I wish horoscopes or those personality tests would be more honest. I've yet to find one that says "You're a ****, nobody likes you" or "You're an incompetent failure", but I see those people walking around everywhere :unsure:



I don't know. Life does a pretty good job of making most incompetent failures aware of their shortcomings. The first one should definitely be more popular though. We could print out some business cards with that on it and hand them out.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 30, 2013)

Anybody know how to fix a scratched ps3 disc?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 30, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Anybody know how to fix a scratched ps3 disc?



60 dollars to get a new one?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 30, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Anybody know how to fix a scratched ps3 disc?



Pretty much have to get a new one. Those disk scratch fixers that are sold usually don't work well at all.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 30, 2013)

Damn, it's a copy of GTA 5 that I've only had a few weeks, spent pretty much that entire time in the playstation lol

There's only a couple small scratches on the disc itself, but apparently bad enough to make to where the ps3 won't recognize there's a disc in at all half the time, the other half the game crashes, freezes, or is otherwise so full of glitches as to be unplayable. The best I've got out of it lately is where it'll launch and play the story mission fine, up until the end where you rescue the guy but there's no cut scene, he just kind of stands there and does nothing until you get frustrated enough to drop a grenade at his feet lol


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 30, 2013)

Plus I can't exactly afford to drop 60 bucks on a game i already have that's  just glitching right now :-/


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 30, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Touche...



Are you guys happy with the HEMS operations in DE? 

How many ships do they have? How do they staff? Do they do IFT's or just scene flights? What type of AC do they fly? Are there private companies at all?

Just curious.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 30, 2013)

Halothane said:


> Are you guys happy with the HEMS operations in DE?
> 
> How many ships do they have? How do they staff? Do they do IFT's or just scene flights? What type of AC do they fly? Are there private companies at all?
> 
> Just curious.



Ehh. Not really, but it's what we have and politics will always keep it that way. Trooper 2, the helo I see most often, is a Bell 407. Trooper 4 has a hoist and is a Bell 412. The Av Division has 4 helicopters and a fixed wing Cesna. 
No IFT, just scene flights. They staff with a pilot and a trooper medic. No advanced scope. In cases where we (ground medics) RSI a patient, we're required to fly with the helo. The trooper medics have very little patient contact and suffer from serious skill atrophy. On any critical call the ground medics will usually fly and manage the patient. 

There is an air methods (Christiana Lifenet) helo in both Georgetown and New Castle County for IFT and back up scene flights. They staff with a pilot, medic and RN. They have a slightly expanded scope.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 30, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Ehh. Not really, but it's what we have and politics will always keep it that way. Trooper 2, the helo I see most often, is a Bell 407. Trooper 4 has a hoist and is a Bell 412. The Av Division has 4 helicopters and a fixed wing Cesna.
> No IFT, just scene flights. They staff with a pilot and a trooper medic. No advanced scope. *In cases where we (ground medics) RSI a patient, we're required to fly with the helo. The trooper medics have very little patient contact and suffer from serious skill atrophy.* On any critical call the ground medics will usually fly and manage the patient.
> 
> There is an air methods (Christiana Lifenet) helo in both Georgetown and New Castle County for IFT and back up scene flights. They staff with a pilot, medic and RN. They have a slightly expanded scope.



That is interesting. Do you guys do much training with the helicopter for the situations where you fly? What do you do about helmets and things?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 30, 2013)

Halothane said:


> That is interesting. Do you guys do much training with the helicopter for the situations where you fly? What do you do about helmets and things?



A day of orientation and that's about it. No helmets. We hop in, put on a headset and go. 

People that are new to our system always get excited when there told that we fly with DSP. It's not nearly as exciting as it sounds. I equate patient care in the back of that Bell 407 to trying to manage a critical patient in the backseat of 67 Volkswagen bug. It's about that loud and there's about that much room. Short of ventilating the patient and providing additional sedation during the transport, there's really not a lot of room for anything else. The general rule of thumb is, "get it done before you get off the ground". 

Interestingly, that's one of the stories behind our service wearing flight suits. Many years ago there was talk of having us staff the DSP helo as the medics, so the entire department was fitted with flight suits. That plan fell through, but the somebody liked the look, so they stayed. We still wear Gibson and Barnes nomex flight suits as our daily duty uniform.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 30, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Plus I can't exactly afford to drop 60 bucks on a game i already have that's  just glitching right now :-/


Call around and have it resurfaced. Fairly cheap, I think $10. Blockbusters normally do it, some Game stops, mainly it's just at local only shops. Have one right around the corner that does it for me.



STXmedic said:


> I wish horoscopes or those personality tests would be more honest. I've yet to find one that says "You're a ****, nobody likes you" or "You're an incompetent failure", but I see those people walking around everywhere :unsure:


I agree. I had one the other day that said "broke is temporary. Being poor is a state of mind". Sure seems like it hasn't been temporary, yet, though :rofl:


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 30, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I equate patient care in the back of that Bell 407 to trying to manage a critical patient in the backseat of 67 Volkswagen bug. It's about that loud and there's about that much room. Short of ventilating the patient and providing additional sedation during the transport, there's really not a lot of room for anything else. The general rule of thumb is, "get it done before you get off the ground".



I've never flown in a 407 but I spent years in a BO105, so I know all about tight. If you did it regularly you'd get used to it. You'd find ways to start lines and do whatever else you need to do. You get used to the noise and stuff, too. 



DEmedic said:


> Interestingly, that's one of the stories behind our service wearing flight suits. Many years ago there was talk of having us staff the DSP helo as the medics, so the entire department was fitted with flight suits. That plan fell through, but the somebody liked the look, so they stayed. We still wear Gibson and Barnes nomex flight suits as our daily duty uniform.



Nice. I'd actually prefer EMS pants (or shorts, in the summer) and a polo, but flight suits do look sharp. I have a handful of them in my closet still.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 30, 2013)

Halothane said:


> I've never flown in a 407 but I spent years in a BO105, so I know all about tight. If you did it regularly you'd get used to it. You'd find ways to start lines and do whatever else you need to do. You get used to the noise and stuff, too.



I'm kind of a big guy. A little too big for flight. (6'1" and 240). I've never been all that interested in flight, but I can certainly see why it attracts people.  And yeah, we don't fly all that often. I think we're woefully undertrained when it comes to anything to do with getting on the aircraft... But that's a whole 'nother discussion. 




Halothane said:


> Nice. I'd actually prefer EMS pants (or shorts, in the summer) and a polo, but flight suits do look sharp. I have a handful of them in my closet still.



Me too. But, the uniforms here are cyclical. The old summer uniform was a polo and EMS pants, we went to flight suits year round a couple of years ago. I'm sure we'll swap into something else in a couple of years. One nice thing, they're very slimming. Almost everyone looks good in a flight suit.


----------



## eventer22 (Oct 30, 2013)

I just passed my advanced registry first try!!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 30, 2013)

eventer22 said:


> I just passed my advanced registry first try!!!



Strong work. Congrats. 


This is for you.


----------



## CFal (Oct 30, 2013)

Red Sox!


----------



## eventer22 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you for my cookie.     now you get my license and go work and start the real learning


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 30, 2013)

eventer22 said:


> Thank you for my cookie.     now you get my license and go work and start the real learning



Exactly! Have fun!


----------



## Tigger (Oct 30, 2013)

Boston, because we're just better than you!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## JPINFV (Oct 30, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Boston, because we're just better than you!



Boston? You mean the city that collectively peed their pants a number of years ago because of some light brights?


----------



## Tigger (Oct 30, 2013)

Also known as the city with eight titles in the last ten years.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 30, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Also known as the city with eight titles in the last ten years.


----------



## CFal (Oct 31, 2013)

JPINFV said:


>



We won a WS after the Lightbrights and we won one after the Marathon.


----------



## Meursault (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm just excited I got to follow almost the whole game and go home on time. Boston: the city that doesn't dissolve into chaos whether we win or not.


----------



## CFal (Oct 31, 2013)

Meursault said:


> I'm just excited I got to follow almost the whole game and go home on time. Boston: the city that doesn't dissolve into chaos whether we win or not.



Fans flipped a car over on Boylston St.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 31, 2013)

Meursault said:


> I'm just excited I got to follow almost the whole game and go home on time. Boston: the city that doesn't dissolve into chaos whether we win or not.





CFal said:


> Fans flipped a car over on Boylston St.



:lol:


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 31, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Boston, because we're just better than you!



:angry:

Cards blew it big time


----------



## Meursault (Oct 31, 2013)

CFal said:


> Fans flipped a car over on Boylston St.



Meh, just the one. More cars end up on their roofs in an average weekend. For that matter, Ed Davis only confirmed 7 post-game celebration arrests.

All those people climbing into the Christian Science reflecting pool was pretty horrifying, though.


----------



## CFal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Anjel (Oct 31, 2013)

Birthday party tonight!

I apologize to my liver in advance.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 31, 2013)

Final test for entrance into medic school tomorrow followed by five 8 hour days of skills for the EMT class. 

Yep, I'm nervous.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 31, 2013)

Interesting. Just got a call from a private company that does event EMS, asking me if I want to work at the event that I'm already working at this weekend. I was unaware that they're bringing in private EMS. Could be an interesting day.


----------



## CFal (Oct 31, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Interesting. Just got a call from a private company that does event EMS, asking me if I want to work at the event that I'm already working at this weekend. I was unaware that they're bringing in private EMS. Could be an interesting day.



Say yes, get double the pay


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 31, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Interesting. Just got a call from a private company that does event EMS, asking me if I want to work at the event that I'm already working at this weekend. I was unaware that they're bringing in private EMS. Could be an interesting day.



Oh, this is intriguing. I'll be curious to see how it plays out.


----------



## EMDispatch (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been curious to attend that event. Is it worth the drive?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 31, 2013)

EMDispatch said:


> I've been curious to attend that event. Is it worth the drive?



Depends on what you're looking for. Think Sturgis, with pumpkins. And mud. 

And I talked to the event people. They augment the fire BLS people with some stand by EMTs to do basic first aid.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 31, 2013)

Girlfriends family wants to get me drink. Yes please


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 31, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Girlfriends family wants to get me drink. Yes please



Could be a trap...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 1, 2013)

transportjockey said:


> "soon to be shotgun wedding fiance's" family wants to get me drink. Yes please



ftfy.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm dying. My brain feels like it's scraping against the inside of my skull, there is sand in my eyes, and a fire in my stomach.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 1, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I'm dying. My brain feels like it's scraping against the inside of my skull, there is sand in my eyes, and a fire in my stomach.



You had a fun Halloween then? Sounds like someone managed to get the night off.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 1, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Plus I can't exactly afford to drop 60 bucks on a game i already have that's  just glitching right now :-/



Toothpaste.

Spread a thin layer on with your finger, allow it to dry, buff off lightly until it's all gone with a soft, dry cloth.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 1, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> You had a fun Halloween then? Sounds like someone managed to get the night off.



My birthday was Wednesday so had my party Thursday lol it was a success.


----------



## exodus (Nov 1, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Girlfriends family wants to get me drink. Yes please



*Racks shotgun*


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 1, 2013)

I spent my Halloween dressed as "guy packing house to move this week" and the theme party was placing all our stuff in boxes for some odd reason... Lol



Robb said:


> Toothpaste.
> 
> Spread a thin layer on with your finger, allow it to dry, buff off lightly until it's all gone with a soft, dry cloth.



Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 1, 2013)

exodus said:


> *Racks shotgun*



Lol it wasn't that bad


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 1, 2013)

Found this while browsing le interwebs this morning

http://humourcloud.com/can-somebody-explain-please/21/


----------



## SSwain (Nov 1, 2013)

Woo Hoo! We got a new coffee maker at my day job. It grinds the beans and brews them per cup. Our boss is a coffee snob, and splurged close to $5K.
Soooo....we are testing it to make sure it brews the selections our way, and to find out our "perfect" setting. I am so jacked up on caffeine right now my fillings are buzzing!
Maybe I'll fill a thermos for tonight at the station.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 1, 2013)

I thought having a keurig was high falutin'. 

5k for a coffee maker? 

That's beyond coffee snob.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 1, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Found this while browsing le interwebs this morning
> 
> http://humourcloud.com/can-somebody-explain-please/21/



That last sentence is the epitome of understatement.


----------



## SSwain (Nov 1, 2013)

This is the one....(stock photo from their website)
Korinto
Mostly made for hotel, restaurant, café' settings, I think it will work very nicely in an office setting.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 1, 2013)

Whew. Four busy night shifts in a row just led me to sleep through my alarm to wake up at home. By two hours...


----------



## glitter719 (Nov 1, 2013)

*New favorite EMS poem*

As I sit here terrified and unaware what I may see, 
Remember that I’m doing something bigger than just me.
Instill in me the power, and remember to have faith.
Let me fill myself with value, confidence, and strength.


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 1, 2013)

So, I just tried Greek yogurt for the first time.  Am I the only person who thinks the texture of it is like trying to eat a bowl of chalk?  YUK!!!!!!  I think I will stick to the traditional style yogurt instead.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 1, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> So, I just tried Greek yogurt for the first time.  Am I the only person who thinks the texture of it is like trying to eat a bowl of chalk?  YUK!!!!!!  I think I will stick to the traditional style yogurt instead.



I tried it about a month ago. Took one bite, then gave the rest to my Rott.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 1, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> So, I just tried Greek yogurt for the first time.  Am I the only person who thinks the texture of it is like trying to eat a bowl of chalk?  YUK!!!!!!  I think I will stick to the traditional style yogurt instead.



I can't get past the smell of it.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 1, 2013)

I put it in smoothies. It's the only way I can handle it.


----------



## IslandTime (Nov 1, 2013)

I guess I'm the outlier. I like it.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 1, 2013)

IslandTime said:


> I guess I'm the outlier. I like it.



I like it too, especially in those Faye cups where you mix the fruit into it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 1, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> So, I just tried Greek yogurt for the first time.  Am I the only person who thinks the texture of it is like trying to eat a bowl of chalk?  YUK!!!!!!  I think I will stick to the traditional style yogurt instead.



I can't do any kind of yogurt.

My new ringtone: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vstma42lHEk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yea...yea, pretty much feels something like this every morning showing up for work.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh...and to all you communist naysayers:

Greek yogurt is da BOMB!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 2, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh...and to all you communist naysayers:
> 
> Greek yogurt is da BOMB!



That's because it should be used only in the making of weapons and not ingested.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 2, 2013)

Just found out I am getting a new full time partner!  No more partner roulette!


----------



## IslandTime (Nov 2, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I like it too, especially in those Faye cups where you mix the fruit into it.



A friend of ours makes great chutneys from scratch. Half a cup of yogurt and a few spoonfuls of chutney and my mouth is in heaven.


----------



## Rettsani (Nov 2, 2013)

Yeahhh guys.... I have passed successfully my six months probation period and now I hope that I can get a unlimited Contract  in 6 months.  The only evil is that I rarely see my home and that I have not enough time for my important Rehab Sport because of the long day and night shifts. But I think I can survive it. My colleagues are great and I have every day a lot of fun on scene. ^_^


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 2, 2013)

At the big Punkin Chunkin festivities. I had a turkey leg as big as a Volkswagen muffler and have run calls non stop. 











Watch for us on the Science Chanel on Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## EMT B (Nov 2, 2013)

looks fun! anything exciting happen?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 2, 2013)

Many intoxicated people.


----------



## CFal (Nov 2, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> At the big Punkin Chunkin festivities. I had a turkey leg as big as a Volkswagen muffler and have run calls non stop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we have the same Gator set up  but with a stokes


----------



## CFal (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 2, 2013)

We also have a big 4x4 club car with a regular Stryker and room for 3 medics plus a patient and all the ALS gear. Damn near an ambulance.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2013)

We have 2 (I think, might be 3) badass 4 seat 4x4 Polaris side-by-sides with a gurney and attendant seat. Also have a bunch of Gators like the ones you guys have.

We do an ungodly amount of event coverage.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 3, 2013)

How has it gone with a second EMS provider there?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 3, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> How has it gone with a second EMS provider there?



What? Here?

Our contract doesn't allow any other ambulance services in the county sans for one teeny ALS dept that transports from their lake town.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh sorry.  I should have given better context.  DEmedic!  How did it go with two providers there?  Since you said you had been contacted by another company to help with the same event you were already working.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 3, 2013)

Yep. This about sums up my last couple days.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 3, 2013)

In a similar vein to Chaz's post, yes I am tuning my skis in the bay.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 3, 2013)

Also did a big fat nothing today. Although, I have the man cold and just rolled up on the couch and slept. 

I actually never saw any other EMS people at the Punkin Chunkin event. We ran a lot of stuff, mostly minor.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 3, 2013)

I hate hate hate Sundays that are slow through the day and then I get my *** kicked all night.  

I hate 24 hour shifts right now.  I'm exercising, I'm eating well, I sleep enough on my day off, I'm tired.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 4, 2013)

Ah Sunday, 12 hour shift, we had one 911 call that got reassigned to another u it before we even pulled onto the street. Then we sat around at post almost until the end of shift and then caught an IFT w/ 2 hours left in shift


----------



## Aprz (Nov 4, 2013)

I expected to do nothing today, and then I did something. :[


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 4, 2013)

And after I clocked out I was chatting with one of our supervisor/dispatchers, and apparently tomorrow we have 15 crews on shift, but only 12 ambulances in service for tomorrow. So I guess there's a slim chance I may get tomorrow off. 

Which if that happens, while I don't like driving 40 miles one way into work just to turn around and go home, I'd make an exception for tomorrow since that's the day the movers put everything on the truck and we officially move out of the house I grew up in for the past 20something years


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 4, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> And after I clocked out I was chatting with one of our supervisor/dispatchers, and apparently tomorrow we have 15 crews on shift, but only 12 ambulances in service for tomorrow. So I guess there's a slim chance I may get tomorrow off.
> 
> Which if that happens, while I don't like driving 40 miles one way into work just to turn around and go home, I'd make an exception for tomorrow since that's the day the movers put everything on the truck and we officially move out of the house I grew up in for the past 20something years



I like those days. We have the option of going home with no pay or staying and doing pretty much nothing for normal pay.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't wanna go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Paramedic0311 (Nov 4, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## Wheel (Nov 4, 2013)

My FTO called out tonight sick, so I'm riding with the shift supe. Easy night so far.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 4, 2013)

Look at how the cool kids in dispatch send us calls now. It's downright precious. I don't quite know what a "less than three attack" is, but I'll get right on it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 4, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Look at how the cool kids in dispatch send us calls now. It's downright precious. I don't quite know what a "less than three attack" is, but I'll get right on it.



Lillie.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 4, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Look at how the cool kids in dispatch send us calls now. It's downright precious. I don't quite know what a "less than three attack" is, but I'll get right on it.



I'm about 99% sure your being facetious but the other 1% isn't so sure hahah


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm gonna rant for a minute. It's 36* outside and my partner is sitting in the cab of the unit, with me, in his jacket with the window down and keeps turning the heat off whenever I turn it on....if you're too hot taking your freaking jacket off.

The "this is my ambulance" card is about to come out if he doesn't cut it out.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 4, 2013)

The people on PoF scare me....


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 4, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> The people on PoF scare me....



They scare a lot of us.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> I'm about 99% sure your being facetious but the other 1% isn't so sure hahah



I'll just leave you wondering 



Hint: I am still young enough that I have friends that text me like this. I'm not entirely out of touch. Yet.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 4, 2013)

I look _so bad_ with a mustache.... :lol:


----------



## CFal (Nov 4, 2013)

I look sexy with a mustache, I had to shave my beard though :sad:


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 4, 2013)

Jet Blue once told me I look cute in leather!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 4, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> They scare a lot of us.



Yes, they do.

Also, did someone say mustache ride?


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 4, 2013)

My mustache wouldn't be so bad if it weren't blonde. What's worse is I can't even grow the goatee because all of my facial hair besides the 'stache is black with a red hue. What the :censored::censored::censored::censored:. :glare:


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 4, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> My mustache wouldn't be so bad if it weren't blonde. What's worse is I can't even grow the goatee because all of my facial hair besides the 'stache is black with a red hue. What the :censored::censored::censored::censored:. :glare:



There's a picture hidden far, far away of my attempts to grow out some facial hair a couple Novembers ago. I discovered then that despite my typical blond hair, my mustache seemed to come in with a decidedly red hue. Yay for confused hair follicles.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't even attempt to grow facial hair. I look like an idiot with random patches of wirey hair all over my face. 

I usually do mess with Mustache March though for the first week or two before it starts irritating me and I shave it off.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 4, 2013)

Don't worry, Rob. One day you'll reach manhood  

Mustache March?? Pfft. No Shave November is where it's at  I have start in October to have anything visible, though.... :lol:


----------



## Tigger (Nov 4, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> There's a picture hidden far, far away of my attempts to grow out some facial hair a couple Novembers ago. I discovered then that despite my typical blond hair, my mustache seemed to come in with a decidedly red hue. Yay for confused hair follicles.



I have a similar problem however my somewhat scraggly goatee now leads patients to believe that I am 20 and not 16 so I keep it. If I could grow a mustache maybe they would get my age correct!


----------



## nemedic (Nov 4, 2013)

Ever wonder what happens when pumpkins, scarecrows, various firearms, and tannerite canisters converge? Well wonder no more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





From a shoot I was unable to make because I couldn't get Saturday off. Damn being responsible(which loosely translates to being low on PTO)


----------



## enjoynz (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes..I am still alive for anyone that is interested, or knows me from way back on EMTlife. 
I've been busy writing novels and getting on with my own life, so I have not been on here much of late.
I did finally lose my Mum (Mom) a couple of months ago, although she had a good innings and lived until 92.
(At age 87 she got another 4 and 1/2 years of life, thanks to a witnessed cardiac arrest and a good round of CPR...then a nice pacemaker to keep her ticking!)
So for those of you that think you are never going to save any of your cardiac arrest patients...although there are not many...you do win a few!
Cheers everyone, stay safe out there!


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 4, 2013)

enjoynz said:


> Yes..I am still alive for anyone that is interested, or knows me from way back on EMTlife.
> I've been busy writing novels and getting on with my own life, so I have not been on here much of late.
> I did finally lose my Mum (Mom) a couple of months ago, although she had a good innings and lived until 92.
> (At age 87 she got another 4 and 1/2 years of life, thanks to a witnessed cardiac arrest and a good round of CPR...then a nice pacemaker to keep her ticking!)
> ...


Glad to see you stop by! We've been as lively as ever...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 4, 2013)

Welcome back NZ!!! Sorry to hear about your mother :-/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 4, 2013)

enjoynz said:


> Yes..I am still alive for anyone that is interested, or knows me from way back on EMTlife.
> I've been busy writing novels and getting on with my own life, so I have not been on here much of late.
> I did finally lose my Mum (Mom) a couple of months ago, although she had a good innings and lived until 92.
> (At age 87 she got another 4 and 1/2 years of life, thanks to a witnessed cardiac arrest and a good round of CPR...then a nice pacemaker to keep her ticking!)
> ...



Glad to see you back. Sorry to hear about your mum


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 4, 2013)

Well just found out I passed my last test. I start medic school in January.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 5, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well just found out I passed my last test. I start medic school in January.



WOO HOO!!! Congrats! :beerchug: :beerchug: :beerchug:


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 5, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well just found out I passed my last test. I start medic school in January.



Awesome! Congrats! Can always use another good medic in the field


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 5, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well just found out I passed my last test. I start medic school in January.


Oh, dear... we're going to have another one in our midst... Hey everyone, this forum is going to have another Baby Medic in a few months! Does that mean we're all "expecting" now????????????? :blink::lol:


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 5, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> Oh, dear... we're going to have another one in our midst... Hey everyone, this forum is going to have another Baby Medic in a few months! Does that mean we're all "expecting" now????????????? :blink::lol:



Hey! Anjel is growing up fast! She's already in her toddler stage at least! :lol:


----------



## Anjel (Nov 5, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Hey! Anjel is growing up fast! She's already in her toddler stage at least! :lol:



Ha! Thanks. Yup I'm running my own codes, treating GSWs to the face, and pushing pain meds like a Champ. 

I only have temper tantrums and break downs every once in a while now lol


----------



## SSwain (Nov 5, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> My mustache wouldn't be so bad if it weren't blonde. What's worse is I can't even grow the goatee because all of my facial hair besides the 'stache is black with a red hue. What the :censored::censored::censored::censored:. :glare:



That's my predicament as well.  Only I have increasing amounts of gray creeping in too. Currently, my chin area is 50% gray...but it is creeping up.
And as a side note, I noticed some of my chest hair is gray now as well.

I am 43....when the hell did this happen?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 5, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well just found out I passed my last test. I start medic school in January.



Congrats dude!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I just really want a patch that says ParaGod :rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 5, 2013)

desertemt66 said:


> thanks everyone. I just really want a patch that says paragod :rofl:



nrp-g


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 5, 2013)

Is anyone else having trouble with the latest Tapatalk update? I'm pretty lost on it, at least using Android.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 5, 2013)

It upgraded for iPhone a few weeks ago. It's a bit confusing at first, but a lot more functional than the older version, once you get the hang of it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 5, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> It upgraded for iPhone a few weeks ago. It's a bit confusing at first, but a lot more functional than the older version, once you get the hang of it.



I have been unable to post pictures from it. It keeps wanting me to enter in a username (which I did create). After I enter it and push ok the app does nothing. Luckily I still have the old version of the app on my iPad.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 5, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I have been unable to post pictures from it. It keeps wanting me to enter in a username (which I did create). After I enter it and push ok the app does nothing. Luckily I still have the old version of the app on my iPad.



I had to delete it and then reinstall it to get it to work on iOS.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 5, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> I had to delete it and then reinstall it to get it to work on iOS.



Finally got it. Had to log out and then log back in a different way.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 5, 2013)

Cool, we just got CAT tourniquets, 2 per BLS ambulance


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 5, 2013)

Found out the hard way that our milk is bad...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 5, 2013)

Look!  A CAT scan!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 5, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Found out the hard way that our milk is bad...



Was it involved in a roll over?


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 5, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Was it involved in a roll over?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Nov 5, 2013)

Umm yeah the trailer for The Hobbit 2 just came out.  Rawr!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 5, 2013)

*Walks in. Looks around. Falls over.* 

Scene


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 5, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> *Walks in. Looks around. Falls over.*
> 
> Scene



Huh. I thought you had died. 

Welcome back.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 5, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Huh. I thought you had died.
> 
> Welcome back.



*looks up from floor*
I should be so lucky  j/k

Finished school and thought things would slow down a bit but I have less time then ever. I pass through occasionally but mostly I just lurk.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 5, 2013)

I know the feeling. :/ 

Still flying the friendly skies, glitter patch in hand?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi.... again.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh, hi... Been a while! Since before I was even here... Lol


----------



## MedicPrincess (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh yea. You know how life gets in the way. So much to catch up on!


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 5, 2013)

Indeed. Well welcome back


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 5, 2013)

We seem to be having quite the glut of people returning after long absences. Good to see all of you!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2013)

bigbaldguy said:


> *Walks in. Looks around. Falls over.*
> 
> Scene



Dude! You're back!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2013)

Speaking of old timers. Maybe vent and rid will find their way back


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 6, 2013)

Or Veneficus.....


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 6, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Speaking of old timers. Maybe vent and rid will find their way back



<ducks flying ban hammer>


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 6, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Or Veneficus.....



Or USAF....


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 6, 2013)

Or medic rob... or whatever his name was.   OK maybe not him coming back...


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 6, 2013)

I rather liked medicRob. He may have been a bit disingenuous, but he was quite brilliant and a wealth of information.

Brown is another one that I was sad to see go. His posts were often informative and always entertaining.

Ahh, memory lane... Lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 6, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> I rather liked medicRob. He may have been a bit disingenuous, but he was quite brilliant and a wealth of information.
> 
> Brown is another one that I was sad to see go. His posts were often informative and always entertaining.
> 
> Ahh, memory lane... Lol



I agree with both of these also.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 6, 2013)

I do miss brown...  always brought me back to my Dr Seuss days... and educational!!!     Sasha has not poked her head around in a while...


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 6, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> I do miss brown...  always brought me back to my Dr Seuss days... and educational!!!     Sasha has not poked her head around in a while...



Holy crap, I forgot about her.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Holy crap, I forgot about her.



Brown was neither a he not she. I can't remember how Brown put what Brown was.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> <ducks flying ban hammer>



Hey I wasn't told I couldn't mention them here.


----------



## Jon (Nov 6, 2013)

MedicPrincess said:


> Hi.... again.



Welcome Back, MP!!!


----------



## SSwain (Nov 6, 2013)

November is National Beard Month...

How many of y'all (Ladies excluded) grow a beard for November?
How many of your dress codes prohibit having them?

I know a lot of the Fire/EMS guys can't due to mask seal issues.

Just curious.


----------



## Jon (Nov 6, 2013)

SSwain said:


> November is National Beard Month...
> 
> How many of y'all (Ladies excluded) grow a beard for November?
> How many of your dress codes prohibit having them?
> ...



My VFD and AMR operation have strict facial hair policies for the sake of respiratory protection, so the only facial hair that's acceptable is a mustache.

I thought about doing "Movember"... But I look kinda creepy with just a mustache (not even mirror universe creepy, more like "free candy" creepy).

So I'm sitting this one out. Plus, I already did my month of attention-seeking for male specific cancers this year.


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 6, 2013)

I am giving Movember a go this year. I usually have a goatee but am going with a beard this month.

To get back off topic. Back to work after 2 weeks off and it sucks. Just did my first flight and my head feels like it is going to explode. I hate flying with a head cold.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 6, 2013)

Movember isn't really popular around here. More employees do Stachtober.


----------



## exodus (Nov 6, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> I do miss brown...  always brought me back to my Dr Seuss days... and educational!!!     Sasha has not poked her head around in a while...



Brown, no. Just... No. Don't even ask.h34r:


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 6, 2013)

exodus said:


> Brown, no. Just... No. Don't even ask.h34r:



I know not everyone like him...  but I found the third person amusing.  And he did have some good points.    

I was going to do movember... but the wife protested...


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 6, 2013)

Jon said:


> So I'm sitting this one out. Plus, I already did my month of attention-seeking for male specific cancers this year.


Were you kilted this year?


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 6, 2013)

Brown spoke in fourth person, as Brown was being referred to as Brown by Brown, when Brown was actually a fictitious pseudonym for Brown's creator.

Or something like that....










Brown.


----------



## TRSpeed (Nov 6, 2013)

Ya those are old names. What about linnus ?


----------



## Aprz (Nov 6, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Brown was neither a he not she. I can't remember how Brown put what Brown was.


I think he was referring to Sasha.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 6, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Brown spoke in fourth person, as Brown was being referred to as Brown by Brown, when Brown was actually a fictitious pseudonym for Brown's creator.
> 
> Or something like that....
> 
> ...



Ahhh... I was never good at remembering what I learned in English class.


----------



## Jon (Nov 6, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Were you kilted this year?



Correct, Sir.

Including an EMS conference in Vegas and a competitive shooting match.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Nov 6, 2013)

Jon said:


> I thought about doing "Movember"... But I look kinda creepy with just a mustache (not even mirror universe creepy, more like "free candy" creepy).



Ditto.


----------



## IslandTime (Nov 6, 2013)

I where a goatee year round. Strictly speaking we're (Fire/EMS department) limited to mustaches, but a goatee is overlooked if it doesn't compromise mask seal. Mine is right at the chin edge and I've been through the mask fit testing and passed.


----------



## CFal (Nov 6, 2013)

I had a full beard guiding got it trimmed down for a while and now just have the stache


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 6, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Brown was neither a he not she. I can't remember how Brown put what Brown was.



I was talking about Shasha.


----------



## unleashedfury (Nov 6, 2013)

IslandTime said:


> I where a goatee year round. Strictly speaking we're (Fire/EMS department) limited to mustaches, but a goatee is overlooked if it doesn't compromise mask seal. Mine is right at the chin edge and I've been through the mask fit testing and passed.



Similar here, but since I'm on a Volley Fire Dept. my captain makes the call whats acceptable and whats not. generally a well trimmed goatee is ok. since they have enough interior attack personell I am going to try for the full grow. My employer states as long as its "neat and proper" its not an issue. basically if you show up with a bum beard that your keeping leftover food in for later, you will probably be sent home. 

However I'm trying to go with a "no shave November" which is much protested by the other half, I can get a nice shaped goatee and  stache, the sides get all patchy and I cant tolerate the hair under my chin after about a week.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Nov 6, 2013)

Did anybody else watch my boyfriend Luke Brian tonight on the CMA's? or see how my other boyfriend Blake Shelton is cheating on my with his wife?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 6, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Brown was neither a he not she. I can't remember how Brown put what Brown was.



You know who Brown is right? He's closer than you think hahaha


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 6, 2013)

Robb said:


> You know who Brown is right? He's closer than you think hahaha



I heard he can be quite the prick at times :lol:


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 6, 2013)

Now I am really confuzzled....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 6, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> I heard he can be quite the prick at times :lol:



Haha.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 6, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> I heard he can be quite the prick at times :lol:



:rofl:

I love it. Pickin' up what you're puttin' down, sir.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 6, 2013)

You people and your secrets...Don't worry FireWA1, I'm with you on this one


----------



## Tigger (Nov 6, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> You people and your secrets...Don't worry FireWA1, I'm with you on this one



Secrets secrets are no fun. Unless you're in on it. In which case nevermind.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 6, 2013)

Day 1 of trying to make a little human. It's gonna be a long road.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 6, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Day 1 of trying to make a little human. It's gonna be a long road.



This is the fun part. Enjoy it now.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 6, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Day 1 of trying to make a little human. It's gonna be a long road.



Not quite sure how to react to that comment..


----------



## Anjel (Nov 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Not quite sure how to react to that comment..



Lol I have fertility issues. I started a bunch of meds today. 

I'm hoping to be knocked up by next month lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 6, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Lol I have fertility issues. I started a bunch of meds today.
> 
> I'm hoping to be knocked up by next month lol



Hahaha. That just sounds really weird. Well good luck on getting knocked up haha


----------



## Anjel (Nov 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Hahaha. That just sounds really weird. Well good luck on getting knocked up haha



Lol thanks


----------



## EMT2B (Nov 7, 2013)

To everyone workin' today/tonight ... I apologize.  I went and said the "q" word.  I jinxed everyone.  I'm sorry.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 7, 2013)

Robb said:


> You know who Brown is right? He's closer than you think hahaha



How could I not know who brown is? Lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 7, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> How could I not know who brown is? Lol



I mean, not to be judgmental or anything, but all you have to do is just look for the most opinionated jagoff in that group and VOILA! Brown appears.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 7, 2013)

Rest in Peace Bobby, you'll forever be loved and missed brother.

We lost an amazing EMS brother last night. Please take care of yourselves, it's something we're crummy at. Depression and suicide are a very real thing that we face nearly every day but don't realize how close it is to us until it's too late.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 7, 2013)

Dude that sucks. Good thoughts going to his family and friends  if you need someone to talk to I'm all ears. I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, Rob. Thoughts and well-wishes to his family and all of you guys out at REMSA.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 7, 2013)

Awful to hear Rob. I'll be thinking of everyone out there. Please let me know if there's anything I can do.


----------



## unleashedfury (Nov 7, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Day 1 of trying to make a little human. It's gonna be a long road.





DEmedic said:


> This is the fun part. Enjoy it now.


 I couldn't have said it better myself



Anjel said:


> Lol I have fertility issues. I started a bunch of meds today.
> 
> I'm hoping to be knocked up by next month lol



Good luck, your probably the first women I heard say I hope to be "knocked Up" most women I know find the phrase improper. 

A friend of mine had the same issues and she insists she ended up prego cause she was in a position almost upside down on her head. :unsure: really not a vision I cared to envision but it worked for her apparently


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 7, 2013)

So sorry for your loss Rob. Both you personally and your entire department. Losing one of our own is brutal. Take care of each other.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 7, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not very proper lol


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 7, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> To everyone workin' today/tonight ... I apologize.  I went and said the "q" word.  I jinxed everyone.  I'm sorry.



Gee... Thanks...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 7, 2013)

Robb said:


> Rest in Peace Bobby, you'll forever be loved and missed brother.
> 
> We lost an amazing EMS brother last night. Please take care of yourselves, it's something we're crummy at. Depression and suicide are a very real thing that we face nearly every day but don't realize how close it is to us until it's too late.



Sorry for your loss Robb. My thoughts go out to your organization at this time. May he RIP.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 7, 2013)

Officially transferred into EMS! Now time to wreak havoc and have some fun


----------



## Anjel (Nov 7, 2013)

Found out that one of our basics did a rectal tone check on a trauma patient when his partner left to check on other patients. When she came back the pt had his pants down around his ankles. 

And no one wants to say anything.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 7, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Found out that one of our basics did a rectal tone check on a trauma patient when his partner left to check on other patients. When she came back the pt had his pants down around his ankles.
> 
> And no one wants to say anything.



Uhhhhh.

Hopefully he did that on his next to last day.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 7, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Uhhhhh.
> 
> Hopefully he did that on his next to last day.



It happened about a week ago. His partner who is a good friend of mine told me today. But she won't tell anyone else.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 7, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Found out that one of our basics did a rectal tone check on a trauma patient when his partner left to check on other patients. When she came back the pt had his pants down around his ankles.
> 
> And no one wants to say anything.



Wow. That's some bad news right there...

Yeah, someone should probably go ahead and speak up about that before it leaks out.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 7, 2013)

Had a delightful conversation with a patient's parent on scene tonight about how we were going to "break her child's neck" by moving him after a football injury without a C-Collar and backboard. She didn't want to hear any of our reasoning and insisted on a board and collar since we didn't have X-rays. Internet doctors are watching far too much TV these days.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 7, 2013)

Since when did Dr. Oz do a story on long spine boards?


----------



## enjoynz (Nov 8, 2013)

I finally got to 700 posts and it only took 6 years!


----------



## Wheel (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow, lots of old faces coming to check in. Cool.

In other news, the ems forum on reddit makes me hurt sometimes. It's like the anti-emtlife. Lots of ridiculous people perpetuating medicine straight from the 80s. <_<


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 8, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Found out that one of our basics did a rectal tone check on a trauma patient when his partner left to check on other patients. When she came back the pt had his pants down around his ankles.
> 
> And no one wants to say anything.



Future trauma surgeon... finger or tube in every hole. 

Do your ambulances even come with lube?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 8, 2013)

wheel said:


> wow, lots of old faces coming to check in. Cool.
> 
> In other news, the ems forum on reddit makes me hurt sometimes. It's like the anti-emtlife. Lots of ridiculous people perpetuating medicine straight from the 80s. <_<



liv...


----------



## Wheel (Nov 8, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> liv...



I don't understand...


----------



## Anjel (Nov 8, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Future trauma surgeon... finger or tube in every hole.
> 
> Do your ambulances even come with lube?



Our basic trucks sure don't.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Our basic trucks sure don't.



Really? At my company the only difference between ALS and bls trucks is that one has narcotics somewhere on if.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2013)

Just clocking out. Gonna go get my birthday drunk on!  or at least a little lol. Back on the bus for another 24 tomorrow.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 8, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Really? At my company the only difference between ALS and bls trucks is that one has narcotics somewhere on if.



No they don't have a lot of things that we do, but you know come to think of it. They may have a pack or two in the NPA kit. So I take that back.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 8, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Just clocking out. Gonna go get my birthday drunk on!  or at least a little lol. Back on the bus for another 24 tomorrow.



Happy Birthday!


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 8, 2013)

Anjel said:


> No they don't have a lot of things that we do, but you know come to think of it. They may have a pack or two in the NPA kit. So I take that back.



Ah, forgot about NPAs. The first company I worked for didn't stock them (wasn't required), while the second one did (with the lube packs taped to the NPA packages).


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 8, 2013)

Why do people refer to doing 12 leads as a "rule out?" Perhaps they're just reading them in a far more advanced way than I, but I'm not certain how obtaining a 12 lead EKG on a patient who is altered and semi-responsive is going to rule out anything.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 8, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Why do people refer to doing 12 leads as a "rule out?" Perhaps they're just reading them in a far more advanced way than I, but I'm not certain how obtaining a 12 lead EKG on a patient who is altered and semi-responsive is going to rule out anything.



Come on, bro. All you need to read is the print-out. If it doesn't say acute mi, the patient is fine


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Why do people refer to doing 12 leads as a "rule out?" Perhaps they're just reading them in a far more advanced way than I, but I'm not certain how obtaining a 12 lead EKG on a patient who is altered and semi-responsive is going to rule out anything.



Treat the patient, not the monitor



*sarcasm*


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 8, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Why do people refer to doing 12 leads as a "rule out?" Perhaps they're just reading them in a far more advanced way than I, *but I'm not certain how obtaining a 12 lead EKG on a patient who is altered and semi-responsive is going to rule out anything.*



....or the fact that a 12-lead can only detect something like 50% of ischemic events.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 8, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Hahaha. That just sounds really weird. Well good luck on getting knocked up haha



This sounds really weird too....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 9, 2013)

100 burpees....yuck. Dinner tasted better going down than it did coming up, in case you wondered.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 10, 2013)

At the state EMS conference. Had dinner with the state EMS president and state EMS director. 

#winning.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 10, 2013)

I just gave report to my medical director. In the trauma bay. Is it bad she actually seemed surprised I didn't give my patient narcotics? Lol
Her exact words "what? No narcs for this one? You feeling ok?"


----------



## Aidey (Nov 10, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Wow, lots of old faces coming to check in. Cool.
> 
> In other news, the ems forum on reddit makes me hurt sometimes. It's like the anti-emtlife. Lots of ridiculous people perpetuating medicine straight from the 80s. <_<



OMG yes. I have to stop myself from going off on rants so often when I lurk in there. Stop being a lazy fark and read the damn transfer packet! :glare:


----------



## Tigger (Nov 10, 2013)

My chief and and partner have bought me at least several beverages. Hello progress at the state level.


----------



## MrJones (Nov 10, 2013)

Tigger said:


> My chief *and and* partner have bought me at least several beverages. Hello progress at the state level.



Friends don't let friends post drunk.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh boy. Just saw a Microsoft commercial on TV that was based on lack of long term career potential in EMS. It shows an EMT/Medic in the back of an ambulance and talks about how she loves her job but uses her Microsoft tablet to take classes for her future career.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 10, 2013)

Least they are honest!  And That is what I am using my surface for!  Granted it is medic school... but they are honest!


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Nov 10, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Oh boy. Just saw a Microsoft commercial on TV that was based on lack of long term career potential in EMS. It shows an EMT/Medic in the back of an ambulance and talks about how she loves her job but uses her Microsoft tablet to take classes for her future career.



Yeah, saw the same one.  Would have been better if it was a CNA.

"I'm tired of changing dirty diapers at the nursing home and want to become an RN…"  That's more realistic.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 10, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> I just gave report to my medical director. In the trauma bay. Is it bad she actually seemed surprised I didn't give my patient narcotics? Lol
> Her exact words "what? No narcs for this one? You feeling ok?"



Ha ha! I've been asked the same question. Almost word for word.

I was informed that my first six months in Texas, I gave more narcs than the other two medics at my station had given, combined, in the previous year.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 11, 2013)

Talk about adding insult to injury. Just found out my good friend's girl died in a rollover today. :censored::censored::censored::censored: me.

I thought we were at the bottom but it just keeps going. Rest in Peace Gina. 

Why do the good always die young?

Oh and my female partner got clocked in the face by a drunk bum. Thanks PD maybe next time you should help when the patient had already been violent towards you and save me the paperwork and having to explain to my Supe why the onl female on scene got attacked and why she was in a position to be attacked...Screw this day, this week, this month...hell, :censored::censored::censored::censored: this year.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry Robby. You know you can text me or or call me anytime. You're definitely in my prayers.


----------



## EMT2B (Nov 11, 2013)

SSwain said:


> ... How many of y'all (Ladies excluded) grow a beard for November? ...


Why do the ladies have to be excluded?  Some of us (and, by that, I mean me {thank you Hirsutism!}  ) can sprout quite the teenaged goatee! LMAO  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 11, 2013)

Redacted


----------



## EMT2B (Nov 11, 2013)

I just saw this.  I'm so sorry, Rob.  (*(*(*(*( Offers you a big, safe hug )*)*)*)*)  I wish there was more I could do.  I'm totally at a loss for words.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 11, 2013)

Rob, please... Find someone to talk to. It'll help.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 11, 2013)

Say what!!?? I thought the sign was broken at first.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 11, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Say what!!?? I thought the sign was broken at first.



It's been in the low 2.90's or so for the past few weeks here.


----------



## Fire51 (Nov 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> Talk about adding insult to injury. Just found out my good friend's girl died in a rollover today. :censored::censored::censored::censored: me.
> 
> I thought we were at the bottom but it just keeps going. Rest in Peace Gina.
> 
> ...


 
I am sorry Robb, I have had that kind of year to. Just in the past month three people that I went to school with have been killed in freak accidents and I have gone on the calls for them, And a hole bunch of other crap has happened to. There are people you can talk to including me if you want to. Hey let's just be happy this year is ending and next year will be better!


----------



## Fire51 (Nov 11, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Say what!!?? I thought the sign was broken at first.



Its 3.50 here


----------



## Anjel (Nov 11, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> Its 3.50 here



That's what it's been around here for a while


----------



## EMT2B (Nov 11, 2013)

Close to $4.00 here.  What does the blue bar ($0.99) advertise?  Even with my cheaters, I can't tell.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 11, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Say what!!?? I thought the sign was broken at first.



Went out to San Clemente a few weeks ago, gas is over the 5 dollar mark out there.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 11, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Went out to San Clemente a few weeks ago, gas is over the 5 dollar mark out there.



Ouch. The news stated gas could be down in the $2.80 range around Christmas. I haven't been out to the desert in a couple of weeks so I don't know.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 11, 2013)

So what costs $0.99.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 11, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Ouch. The news stated gas could be down in the $2.80 range around Christmas. I haven't been out to the desert in a couple of weeks so I don't know.



Yeah now that I think about it, it was more like a month ago. I was visiting my cousin on Camp Pendleton and they say the gas prices are higher near the base.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 11, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> Close to $4.00 here.  What does the blue bar ($0.99) advertise?  Even with my cheaters, I can't tell.






lightsandsirens5 said:


> So what costs $0.99.



It's their speedy freeze drink.


----------



## EMT2B (Nov 11, 2013)

hehe ... Sugar body fuel!!  LoL


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 11, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Oh boy. Just saw a Microsoft commercial on TV that was based on lack of long term career potential in EMS. It shows an EMT/Medic in the back of an ambulance and talks about how she loves her job but uses her Microsoft tablet to take classes for her future career.



I just saw that commercial. Is it bad if the first thing I noticed was the amount of stuff on her belt?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 11, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I just saw that commercial. Is it bad if the first thing I noticed was the amount of stuff on her belt?



Oh em gee! Me too! And that her belt had a clip instead of a buckle. Lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 11, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Oh em gee! Me too! And that her belt had a clip instead of a buckle. Lol



It looked like she had some pepper spray, a small flashlight, and for all I know handcuffs haha


----------



## Anjel (Nov 12, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It looked like she had some pepper spray, a small flashlight, and for all I know handcuffs haha



I thought I saw a glove pouch lol I thought she was a cop at first glance then I saw the patch and ambulance.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 12, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Oh em gee! Me too! And that her belt had a clip instead of a buckle. Lol



Everyone wears rigger's belts here. Haven't figured out why. I feel like the minority in my regular belt. Hah


----------



## CFal (Nov 12, 2013)

Robb said:


> Everyone wears rigger's belts here. Haven't figured out why. I feel like the minority in my regular belt. Hah



Duh you can rappel from it


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 12, 2013)

Volunteer politics at their finest. Volunteers at a station that will not be named are evidently unwilling to get their second ambulance out because they're not allowed to have a Powercall siren on it. The company is going to have a vote to see if they authorize this type of siren for the ambulance. That's right folks. A vote and three weeks of arguing about what kind of siren programs are authorized on a small, rural fire department :facepalm:

It's a beautiful thing huh?


----------



## EMDispatch (Nov 12, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Volunteer politics at their finest. Volunteers at a station that will not be named are evidently unwilling to get their second ambulance out because they're not allowed to have a Powercall siren on it. The company is going to have a vote to see if they authorize this type of siren for the ambulance. That's right folks. A vote and three weeks of arguing about what kind of siren programs are authorized on a small, rural fire department :facepalm:
> 
> It's a beautiful thing huh?



Glad to see it's not just bad here... We frequently have are local boys whining about how dispatch classifies the truck. I will not classify a unit as a Brush Rescue... when they run it as an engine.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 12, 2013)

So yesterday morning my phone accidentally fell into the shower (I kept it there for the alarm, otherwise it's waaayyy too easy for me to zone out in the shower and suddenly be running late). 

It seemed fine, home button sticking a little, but everything else was working, so I figured it would dry out and be fine. Up until the moment it bricked itself and refused to turn on or respond in any way. An hour into my 12 hour shift, I had a paperweight instead of a phone.

The good news was that it was an old, :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty iPhone 3GS, waaayyy overdue for an upgrade I was eligible for. 

So I went to the store immediately after shift and got a brand new Samsung Galaxy S4 Active

Old ugliness to new hotness hazzah


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 12, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Volunteer politics at their finest. Volunteers at a station that will not be named are evidently unwilling to get their second ambulance out because they're not allowed to have a Powercall siren on it. The company is going to have a vote to see if they authorize this type of siren for the ambulance. That's right folks. A vote and three weeks of arguing about what kind of siren programs are authorized on a small, rural fire department :facepalm:
> 
> It's a beautiful thing huh?



I'd love to run the numbers on accidents in POVs and whether they improve response times...my bet is higher than official vehicles and no. Ooh, and we could calculate implicit cost of life/limb, too!


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 12, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Volunteer politics at their finest. Volunteers at a station that will not be named are evidently unwilling to get their second ambulance out because they're not allowed to have a Powercall siren on it. The company is going to have a vote to see if they authorize this type of siren for the ambulance. That's right folks. A vote and three weeks of arguing about what kind of siren programs are authorized on a small, rural fire department :facepalm:
> 
> It's a beautiful thing huh?



What's a Powercall siren? And why do they want one so bad?


----------



## exodus (Nov 12, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> What's a Powercall siren? And why do they want one so bad?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QuiGiFwuxI

It's the funny sounding siren.  I'd rather have a smart-siren with a scan function built into it than that pos.

Edit: Found this video in related to that one after a few clicks... Freaking tiller does at least 30+ into oncoming and almost takes out another car head on. Good thing the car didn't yield properly!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOfulAyFtVU


----------



## EMT2B (Nov 12, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> So yesterday morning my phone accidentally fell into the shower (I kept it there for the alarm, otherwise it's waaayyy too easy for me to zone out in the shower and suddenly be running late).
> 
> It seemed fine, home button sticking a little, but everything else was working, so I figured it would dry out and be fine. Up until the moment it bricked itself and refused to turn on or respond in any way. An hour into my 12 hour shift, I had a paperweight instead of a phone.
> 
> ...


If ya ever drop ur phone in water again, immediately take it apart, dry it as best you can with towels (paper or cloth) then immerse it in a bath of DRY, UNCOOKED rice at least overnight.  Works quite well.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 12, 2013)

exodus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QuiGiFwuxI
> 
> It's the funny sounding siren.  I'd rather have a smart-siren with a scan function built into it than that pos.
> 
> ...



That is stupidity right there. Imagine the lawsuit LAFD would have had if that car got hit.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 12, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> If ya ever drop ur phone in water again, immediately take it apart, dry it as best you can with towels (paper or cloth) then immerse it in a bath of DRY, UNCOOKED rice at least overnight.  Works quite well.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 12, 2013)

Every now and again something happens that restores my faith in humanity. I was called to a business today for a 60-year-old female experiencing sudden onset CVA symptoms. This patient's coworkers were astute enough to realize the sudden change, performed a Cincinnati stroke assessment and then called 911.(These are not healthcare workers) I arrived less than 10 minutes after the onset of symptoms. The patient was grossly expressively aphasic, but not displaying any other neurological deficits. I transported her rapidly to a stroke Center, where she received thrombolytics and immediate transfer to a neuro facility. The early reports were that she was regaining her speech and had a good prognosis.

While I didn't do much other than transport her and call a stroke alert, the quick, astute actions from bystanders and the rapid response from the emergency department made me have faith in EMS once again. We all worked together to do something good for this lady.


----------



## Fire51 (Nov 12, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Every now and again something happens that restores my faith in humanity. I was called to a business today for a 60-year-old female experiencing sudden onset CVA symptoms. This patient's coworkers were astute enough to realize the sudden change, performed a Cincinnati stroke assessment and then called 911.(These are not healthcare workers) I arrived less than 10 minutes after the onset of symptoms. The patient was grossly expressively aphasic, but not displaying any other neurological deficits. I transported her rapidly to a stroke Center, where she received thrombolytics and immediate transfer to a neuro facility. The early reports were that she was regaining her speech and had a good prognosis.
> 
> While I didn't do much other than transport her and call a stroke alert, the quick, astute actions from bystanders and the rapid response from the emergency department made me have faith in EMS once again. We all worked together to do something good for this lady.



These type of calls are why most of use get into and love EMS, The calls where you know you helped make a difference in some bodies life.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 12, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> If ya ever drop ur phone in water again, immediately take it apart, dry it as best you can with towels (paper or cloth) then immerse it in a bath of DRY, UNCOOKED rice at least overnight.  Works quite well.


Except newer phones (I.e. the iPhone he had) can't be taken apart  
Besides that, I was told that only works if you don't try to power it on or anything, which obviously you will probably try to do :huh: Makes sense, I don't know how right that guy was, though.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 12, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Except newer phones (I.e. the iPhone he had) can't be taken apart
> Besides that, I was told that only works if you don't try to power it on or anything, which obviously you will probably try to do :huh: Makes sense, I don't know how right that guy was, though.



You can actually take apart the iPhone.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 13, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Every now and again something happens that restores my faith in humanity. I was called to a business today for a 60-year-old female experiencing sudden onset CVA symptoms. This patient's coworkers were astute enough to realize the sudden change, performed a Cincinnati stroke assessment and then called 911.(These are not healthcare workers) I arrived less than 10 minutes after the onset of symptoms. The patient was grossly expressively aphasic, but not displaying any other neurological deficits. I transported her rapidly to a stroke Center, where she received thrombolytics and immediate transfer to a neuro facility. The early reports were that she was regaining her speech and had a good prognosis.
> 
> While I didn't do much other than transport her and call a stroke alert, the quick, astute actions from bystanders and the rapid response from the emergency department made me have faith in EMS once again. We all worked together to do something good for this lady.



Those are the best. Last week, a friend went into labor and had a very fast delivery, on the phone with 911 and transported by my coworkers. Her husband was astonishing with what a great job he did. And her, lol. 

Small town EMS is the best. She's front page news.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 13, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> You can actually take apart the iPhone.


Yeah, but not without taking all the rubber sealant off between the screen and chassis. 
I meant not simply, as in either a.) pulling out the battery or b.) taking a few screws out.


----------



## EMT2B (Nov 13, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Except newer phones (I.e. the iPhone he had) can't be taken apart


Really?  Not even to, like, replace the battery or SIM card? :huh:

I have no idea what can/cannot be done to fancy-shmancy phones.  I have a really cheap-o "dumbphone." 





This is what my phone looks like.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 13, 2013)

exodus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QuiGiFwuxI
> 
> It's the funny sounding siren.  I'd rather have a smart-siren with a scan function built into it than that pos.
> 
> ...



That siren sounds like garbage. 

I like the eurotone sounding one on our new units. It's an older whelen box though.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 13, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> Really?  Not even to, like, replace the battery or SIM card? :huh:
> 
> I have no idea what can/cannot be done to fancy-shmancy phones.  I have a really cheap-o "dumbphone."
> 
> ...


Haha, nope internal battery and all that jazz.
I'm about 5 years outdated for my phone, too, but yeah the only way to take off the glass on an iPhone is to take out the sealant. If you take the sealant out, then you can't put the glass back on, unless you can find another seal (but I've never seen only a replacement rubber seal). I replaced a few different ones, a few years back, but if you take the screen off, then basically you either have to factory seal it or buy another screen that comes with a glue on the back, but still leaves the gap between the screen and chassis (which lint and pocket crumbs love... trust me). 
They may have updated it in the past few years, but that's what the old iPhones/ iPods.


----------



## exodus (Nov 13, 2013)

Robb said:


> That siren sounds like garbage.
> 
> I like the eurotone sounding one on our new units. It's an older whelen box though.



I agree, it does. With a rumbler, it may be a good clearer though.  What do you think of this one? I would love to leave it in scan mode for the moderate to heavy non-intersection traffic--

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOwEnGz9OAw


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 13, 2013)

I did something last night that I never, ever thought I would do.  I did an emergency transfer of a girl last night who was going through something that I have personally experienced.  She had tons of questions no one had answered, was scared to death, and has no family nearby.  She doesn't know anyone else who has experienced something similar, was scared to death, and doesn't feel like she has anyone to talk to about things that would understand.

After talking with her, answering her questions, and sharing parts of my story, I offered to give her a way to contact me if she felt as if she needed someone to talk to about everything.  She was very appreciative, and said that she would like that, so I left my cell number for her.  I'll be surprised if she actually calls, but hope that if she truly doesn't have anyone else to talk to about things, that she will pick up the phone and do so.

I've never felt compelled to do something like that in the 15+ years I've been doing this job.  I guess there is a first time for everything.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 13, 2013)

The iphone is relatively easy to take apart. It does void your warranty. But so does dropping it in water. 







Getting it back together is another story. 

Don't try and replace your screen yourself ladies and gents. Replacing the battery or taking the battery out is super easy to do though.


----------



## EMT B (Nov 13, 2013)

I got drunk at a party about 2 months ago, got a little too tipsy, and lost my phone with low battery. Don't remember a single thing. Decided to bite the bullet and get a new one, just found it behind the toilet yesterday..How did I not think to look in the most logical place?


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 13, 2013)

Found this on The Chive today:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 13, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Found this on The Chive today:



That's why I keep beer in my truck...


----------



## Tigger (Nov 13, 2013)

Anjel said:


> The iphone is relatively easy to take apart. It does void your warranty. But so does dropping it in water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I replaced the screen on my 3 after I dropped it out of the cab. It was fairly easy once I got a screwdriver magnetizer. And by easy I mean it would not have happened without that little gadget.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 13, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I replaced the screen on my 3 after I dropped it out of the cab. It was fairly easy once I got a screwdriver magnetizer. And by easy I mean it would not have happened without that little gadget.



Screwdriver + magnet = screwdriver magnetizer


----------



## Anjel (Nov 13, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I replaced the screen on my 3 after I dropped it out of the cab. It was fairly easy once I got a screwdriver magnetizer. And by easy I mean it would not have happened without that little gadget.



I accidentally tore the wire cable that went to the motherboard when I was reassembling lol


----------



## IslandTime (Nov 13, 2013)

Did a patient transfer yesterday. It's a bit different because we're on an island. The ambulance handling the transfer on the mainland side takes the ferry over and we meet them at the landing. We then transfer the patient from their gurney to ours and then onwards to the patient's home while the mainland ambulance turns around on the same ferry. The mainland ambulance had a electric/hydraulic Stryker. Nice! We suggested that to avoid any discomfort to the patient we should just swap gurneys. They didn't seem to thrilled with that option.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 13, 2013)

Island EMS seem like it would be right up my alley. This looks appealing: http://sanjuanems.org/about-us/

I've heard nobody EVER leaves. :/


----------



## IslandTime (Nov 13, 2013)

If you can stick out your first winter, most people stay as long as they can find a way to feed themselves.  It's a different world, with different methods. I'm not on San Juan Island, but I've been there. Aside from it being densely populated, compared to other islands, it's very beautiful.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 13, 2013)

I've been there a lot. I moved to DE from Seattle.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Nov 14, 2013)

San Juan is absolutely beautiful.  I was there a few years ago for the 4th of July and saw their FD in the parade.  Imagine it would be a good place to go retire.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 14, 2013)

Started my day off with a code. And followed it with a code three return for status asthma. CPAP and lots of drugs made the patient a whole lot better 

And just got word I test for ABQ Ambulance Tuesday morning. For a spot possibly on their critical care truck


----------



## Hunter (Nov 14, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Started my day off with a code. And followed it with a code three return for status asthma. CPAP and lots of drugs made the patient a whole lot better
> 
> And just got word I test for ABQ Ambulance Tuesday morning. For a spot possibly on their critical care truck



What drugs did you give? We gave a pt mag recently who couldn't tolerate cpap worked like magic.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 14, 2013)

Hunter said:


> What drugs did you give? We gave a pt mag recently who couldn't tolerate cpap worked like magic.



Albuterol, atrovent, epi, dex, and mag. They all helped and CPAP finished him off and helped a lot.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 14, 2013)

Feeling annoyed. I ordered a new case for my new phone on Amazon on Tuesday. I wanted to have the case before drill this weekend so I ordered one day shipping. Cut to two days later, the case still hasn't shipped yet and I go down to SD tonight! So much for getting my Otterbox Defender case before a weekend at the range and in the field grr...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 14, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Feeling annoyed. I ordered a new case for my new phone on Amazon on Tuesday. I wanted to have the case before drill this weekend so I ordered one day shipping. Cut to two days later, the case still hasn't shipped yet and I go down to SD tonight! So much for getting my Otterbox Defender case before a weekend at the range and in the field grr...



Was there no stores close to you that sell it? Best Buy, Walmart, K-Mart, verizon, Sprint, etc?


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 14, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Was there no stores close to you that sell it? Best Buy, Walmart, K-Mart, verizon, Sprint, etc?



I hit up a few of the big stores, Best Buy, Target, and Wal Mart. No luck. But I'll go check out the local AT&T and other carrier stores.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 14, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I hit up a few of the big stores, Best Buy, Target, and Wal Mart. No luck. But I'll go check out the local AT&T and other carrier stores.



I always go to the local Verizon store. They usually have a really good selection of cases and discounts are also nice.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 14, 2013)

Altra Superiors, Mizuno Wave Riders, and the Garmin 620 that just got released today... I feel like a little kid during Christmas!!


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 14, 2013)

Hazzah! Went to the AT&T store (it was closer plus we're AT&T customers, what with my dad working for them and all) and they had one in stock. The guy even gave me half off 'cuz I'm military


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 14, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Hazzah! Went to the AT&T store (it was closer plus we're AT&T customers, what with my dad working for them and all) and they had one in stock. The guy even gave me half off 'cuz I'm military



Gotta love discounts. Most phone stores have a military/Fire/EMS/PD discount.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 14, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Gotta love discounts. Most phone stores have a military/Fire/EMS/PD discount.



Hmmm this I didn't know


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 14, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Hmmm this I didn't know



Yep. Just take your paystub into the store. For Verizon we get a 20% discount on our phone bill and 25% off on accessories.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 14, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Yep. Just take your paystub into the store. For Verizon we get a 20% discount on our phone bill and 25% off on accessories.



Does it have to be a AMR paystub? Could you use your REMS card or NREMT card also?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 14, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Does it have to be a AMR paystub? Could you use your REMS card or NREMT card also?



I don't know if it is AMR specific.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 14, 2013)

EMSC is the one with a discount with Verizon, and by default Amr is too.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 14, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Does it have to be a AMR paystub? Could you use your REMS card or NREMT card also?



It has to be a pay stub. Doesn't have to be from AMR unless you work for them. 

AT&T let me use my company email to verify it, plus I had my ID badge. I've gone into stores on duty to buy a case or charger before and gotten discounts.


----------



## EMT2B (Nov 14, 2013)

AT Bible Study last night, one of my friends brought her two younger (teenaged) sisters with her.  The younger one is a bracelet fanatic, and wears all kinds of them.  I noticed she had on a Medic Alert bracelet and asked her what it was for.  "I dunno," she said. "E (little sister) gave it to me."  I told her its not a good idea to wear a medic alert bracelet if you don't need it, because EMS is taught to treat a person based on their medic alert bracelet.  She proceeded to "hide" it amongst her other bracelets.  I told her that wouldn't work, EMS would be likely to remove the bracelets in an emergency.  I looked at the bracelet and it said "Coumadin" on it.  I all but insisted she take it off immediately. *facepalm*  Teenagers!!


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 14, 2013)

Working in financial services full time, still trying to find a PT (BLS) EMS gig. I've got half a mind to quit and go get my medic.


----------



## IslandTime (Nov 15, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> San Juan is absolutely beautiful.  I was there a few years ago for the 4th of July and saw their FD in the parade.  Imagine it would be a good place to go retire.



Yeh, but they're mostly vollies, and you know what they say about vollies.  :^


(That was sarcasm for those that are sarcasm impaired. )


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 15, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> AT Bible Study last night, one of my friends brought her two younger (teenaged) sisters with her.  The younger one is a bracelet fanatic, and wears all kinds of them.  I noticed she had on a Medic Alert bracelet and asked her what it was for.  "I dunno," she said. "E (little sister) gave it to me."  I told her its not a good idea to wear a medic alert bracelet if you don't need it, because EMS is taught to treat a person based on their medic alert bracelet.  She proceeded to "hide" it amongst her other bracelets.  I told her that wouldn't work, EMS would be likely to remove the bracelets in an emergency.  I looked at the bracelet and it said "Coumadin" on it.  I all but insisted she take it off immediately. *facepalm*  Teenagers!!



I've never had a kid who takes Coumadin. Stranger things have happened though. If it's her sisters and her sister does in fact take Coumadin she needs to wear it...


----------



## EMT2B (Nov 15, 2013)

Robb said:


> I've never had a kid who takes Coumadin. Stranger things have happened though. If it's her sisters and her sister does in fact take Coumadin she needs to wear it...


Apparently, the youngest sister found it, and gave it to the bracelet-loving sister.  The eldest sister stated that the bracelet probably belonged to the grandfather and the bracelet wearing sister needed to give it back to him.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 15, 2013)

A busy 24 hour shift coupled with a good amount of extreme abuse of the 911 system has succeeded in making me very grumpy.....is it 8am yet?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 15, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> A busy 24 hour shift coupled with a good amount of extreme abuse of the 911 system has succeeded in making me very grumpy.....is it 8am yet?



No, you have 66 minutes still.


----------



## Household6 (Nov 15, 2013)

I got pinned by the Air Care Super this week for my first save. Nice little framed certificate, cool little gold plated pin. It'll look great in a box at the back of the closet. 

I just really hope the guy got his dentures back.


----------



## exodus (Nov 15, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> A busy 24 hour shift coupled with a good amount of extreme abuse of the 911 system has succeeded in making me very grumpy.....is it 8am yet?



One of our daily riders got a talking to yesterday and the unit that responded to her was cancelled surprisingly.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2013)

exodus said:


> One of our daily riders got a talking to yesterday and the unit that responded to her was cancelled surprisingly.



Was this daily rider in La Quinta?


----------



## epipusher (Nov 15, 2013)

Are bans handed out based off the individual mods discretion or a specific set of guidelines followed by all?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 15, 2013)

epipusher said:


> Are bans handed out based off the individual mods discretion or a specific set of guidelines followed by all?



Certain infractions result in immediate bans. Others, we discuss as a group.

Usually, a ban is hard to get, and they NEVER come without several warnings, unless you're a spambot. You've got to earn a ban.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 15, 2013)

I think it's a mix ^ 

Anyways, I finally got a new job. Drug and alcohol testing (in other words, take urine samples... Who-hoo!). Can't complain that much, though, considering I start at $17/ hour. That is a non-sarcastic who-hoo this time. lol

I really do hate that I have to wear scrubs though. First time I ever have. Couldn't find jack that fit right, without bumping my normal large up to a 2x.. Super baggy, but I couldn't find something that wasn't a schmedium on my chest, haha. 
So, anyone that wears scrubs got a good suggestion on a brand that fits wider in the chest, smaller in the stomach?

Edit: Didn't see DE respond. Forgot what I said, haha.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 15, 2013)

9D4 said:


> I think it's a mix ^
> 
> Anyways, I finally got a new job. Drug and alcohol testing (in other words, take urine samples... Who-hoo!). Can't complain that much, though, considering I start at $17/ hour. That is a non-sarcastic who-hoo this time. lol
> 
> ...



****ie's Mens scrub tops with the cargo pocket scrub pants.

Aviator scrubs are nice, but are really pricey and I think the ****ie's are just as good.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 15, 2013)

Halothane said:


> ****ie's Mens scrub tops with the cargo pocket scrub pants.
> 
> Aviator scrubs are nice, but are really pricey and I think the ****ie's are just as good.


Thank you  I'll check some out. I just went with the cheapo brand today since none fit right. The pants are all good, I just couldn't find a top that wasn't super baggy everywhere besides the chest.


----------



## epipusher (Nov 15, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Certain infractions result in immediate bans. Others, we discuss as a group.
> 
> Usually, a ban is hard to get, and they NEVER come without several warnings, unless you're a spambot. You've got to earn a ban.



Thanks.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 15, 2013)

9D4 said:


> I think it's a mix ^
> 
> Anyways, I finally got a new job. Drug and alcohol testing (in other words, take urine samples... Who-hoo!). Can't complain that much, though, considering I start at $17/ hour. That is a non-sarcastic who-hoo this time. lol
> 
> ...



You must work out. 

Don't be so ripped, bro. 

:lol:


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 16, 2013)

Robb said:


> You must work out.
> 
> Don't be so ripped, bro.
> 
> :lol:


That's a good answer, I'll just quit working out and then they'll all fit right!
Bhaha, not as much as I should, in actuality. I've been shooting to enlist into pararescue for the past few years, I'm definitely not in the shape I need to be in for that, haha. I can do the calisthenics portion all day long, the running/ swimming... Well, not so much.


----------



## exodus (Nov 16, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Was this daily rider in La Quinta?



Nope, in PS. She hangs out around downtown, Palm Canyon / La plaza, etc


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 16, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Certain infractions result in immediate bans. Others, we discuss as a group.
> 
> Usually, a ban is hard to get, and they NEVER come without several warnings, unless you're a spambot. You've got to earn a ban.


----------



## Wheel (Nov 16, 2013)

Had my first STEMI patient this morning. Pretty much textbook presentation. 52 year old male, midline chest pressure radiating into back and left arm. 12 lead showed 1.5 mm elevation in 2, 3, AVF. I got to go watch the cath. He had a 99% blockage of his RCA.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 16, 2013)

My patient last night got his arm caught in a poultry plant's "neck breaker" machine. Much Fentanyl was given...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 16, 2013)

I saw that. Cancelled the helo, eh?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> My patient last night got his arm caught in a poultry plant's "neck breaker" machine. Much Fentanyl was given...



That's brutal. Definitely warrants much fentanyl. Maybe even some midazolam depending on how the fent was working. 

Yowsers


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ah yes....much fentanyl would be great on that one. 

Much fentanyl was given here this morning when patient was found to be in much pain with vehicle tire tracks across the abdomen and legs.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 16, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I saw that. Cancelled the helo, eh?



Through a fair amount of trial and tribulation, yes. Not so much Priority 1, but definitely uncomfortable looking.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Through a fair amount of trial and tribulation, yes. Not so much Priority 1, but definitely uncomfortable looking.



Do you guys have to give the hospital a priority on the patient? How does that work out if you do? Do they listen to you?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 16, 2013)

Robb said:


> Do you guys have to give the hospital a priority on the patient? How does that work out if you do? Do they listen to you?



I just heard that it was down in 88 land. Did you go to PRMC?

And yeah Robb, a "Priority 1" for us means "this guy is gonna die shortly". A 2 means we can stave off the grim reaper for a bit and a 3 is BLS with a paramedic.  They usually listen to us when we make a Priority 1 notification.

Man vs machine calls are usually nasty. I had a guy with his arm caught in a book binding machine at a printers. It was ... Intense.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 16, 2013)

Robb said:


> Do you guys have to give the hospital a priority on the patient? How does that work out if you do? Do they listen to you?



Each of our charts has to be designated as Priority 1, 2, 3, or 4. Priority 4 is DOA, and it escalates in severity from there with Priority 1 being the most critical. The line between Priorities 2 and 3 can be a bit fuzzy at times, so on those I mostly give my report and let the hospital decide how to triage it based on what I told them. For true Priority 1 patients, I always lead off my radio report by telling them it's a Priority 1. As long as you're not the paramedic who cried wolf, telling the hospital you're en route with a truly critical patient gets a pretty good response most of the time. 

I only mentioned that this one wasn't a Priority 1 like we first thought because BLS arrived first and quickly aired "Priority 1" before reconsidering and going with Priority 2 after a better assessment.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 16, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I only mentioned that this one wasn't a Priority 1 like we first thought because BLS arrived first and quickly aired "Priority 1" before reconsidering and going with Priority 2 after a better assessment.



That's what I heard. "Look at all that mechanism..."


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 16, 2013)

This shift has sucked... Been a merry-go-round from the hospital all day. Only twelve more hours to go... But I must admit, thirty to forty minute responses from the hospital means that my charts all get done nicely.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 16, 2013)

I spent a nice chunk of my uniform allowance today. New uniform shirts, new quarter-zip, new boots. I'm going to be reppin' in style on my next tour. 

Now all I need is a decent jacket that's around $200 and has reflective... properties and I'm set. Any suggestions?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 16, 2013)

No idea the cost but gurber has a very nice reflective jacket.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 17, 2013)

We used to have Globe jackets that were really nice but apparently with some new law they aren't reflective enough so now we have these 5.11 parkas that the top half is neon yellow and makes you look like a tow truck driver but they definitely are warm and good at keeping water out.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 17, 2013)

"You is stupid, why yall gotta ax me these dumb questions? I jus finna go to da hospital and get my meds, you don need to ax me nuthin bout my life"

Exact quotes from a lovely lady I was a patient advocate for on my internship. I omitted the other, ahem, more profane quotes.


----------



## Chris07 (Nov 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> We used to have Globe jackets that were really nice but apparently with some new law they aren't reflective enough so now we have these 5.11 parkas that the top half is neon yellow and makes you look like a tow truck driver but they definitely are warm and good at keeping water out.


We have similar 5.11's. Heavy Rain coat on the outside with neon yellow on the upper half, black on the lower/sides. Cool thing is it came with a nice fleece liner that comes out and can be used as a "light" jacket.

They're nice and all but not so fun when the company decided to use them as a protective jacket/reflective vest combo for traffic collisions (as well as our rain jackets)....especially during the summer. I used to dread traffic collision calls during the day when it was 100+ degrees outside.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> We used to have Globe jackets that were really nice but apparently with some new law they aren't reflective enough so now we have these 5.11 parkas that the top half is neon yellow and makes you look like a tow truck driver but they definitely are warm and good at keeping water out.



Quite a few guys have those Globe jackets and they seem pretty nice. I'm pretty much torn between that and the 5.11 one that looks pretty similar. Decisions decisions...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 17, 2013)

We wear 5.11 jackets with a fleece liner. I like em.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 17, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> We have similar 5.11's. Heavy Rain coat on the outside with neon yellow on the upper half, black on the lower/sides. Cool thing is it came with a nice fleece liner that comes out and can be used as a "light" jacket.
> 
> They're nice and all but not so fun when the company decided to use them as a protective jacket/reflective vest combo for traffic collisions (as well as our rain jackets)....especially during the summer. I used to dread traffic collision calls during the day when it was 100+ degrees outside.



My company used to issue firefighter style brush jackets that were blue in color with yelliw reflective stripes. 

Then they decided they weren't reflective enough so they decided to use the winter jacket for PPE. They're realky nice winter coats, but yeah, they suck to wear when its warm out.

Thing is they're no more reflective than (I'd say since they lack the yellow stripes even less than) the brush coats so we're still wearing the reflective yellow construction worker type vests on top of the coats.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 17, 2013)

Anyone else see the picture on Facebook of the crew that took the remains of a deer that caused the MVA they responded to home in the ambulance?

That my friends is why we aren't viewed as professionals. 

Are you kidding me!?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> Anyone else see the picture on Facebook of the crew that took the remains of a deer that caused the MVA they responded to home in the ambulance?
> 
> That my friends is why we aren't viewed as professionals.
> 
> Are you kidding me!?



What? Where?


----------



## exodus (Nov 17, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> What? Where?



Look for the thread in this forum, something about ems stupidity.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 17, 2013)

Man... I had an oral board yesterday for a volly firefighter cadet  position (you volly for the city, they end up putting you through the academy and then hire you on after). Felt like I nailed it, went for 10 minutes, felt like my answers were on point, got really positive feedback on the way out, chief even said that I did great. 
Just got called and they said "we're gonna pass this go around."
Well... Damn...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 18, 2013)

Just had a three year old put the drunks I pick up to shame when it comes to bio-ing of the ambulance.

That was a lot of puke.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Nov 18, 2013)

exodus said:


> Look for the thread in this forum, something about ems stupidity.



That dueling banjos song comes to mind...


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 18, 2013)

Damn written test for ABQ ambulance tomorrow morning after I get off a 24. And just scheduled an interview as an urgent care medic for tomorrow afternoon


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 18, 2013)

Have PHTLS test coming up in a few days...  not really nervous about it.  Just have no idea what to expect question wise...  will be fun!


----------



## Aprz (Nov 18, 2013)

Finally gonna start my ambulance internship soon.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 18, 2013)

aprz said:


> finally gonna start my ambulance internship soon.



ncti?


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 18, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Finally gonna start my ambulance internship soon.


Alright... You're signature of the month has been your sig for like 3 months, now... Just throwing that out there :rofl:


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 18, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Have PHTLS test coming up in a few days...  not really nervous about it.  Just have no idea what to expect question wise...  will be fun!


Disclaimer: Even if I were allowed to discuss what was on the exam, I couldn't... it's been a little while and I don't remember specifics...

That being said, I think you'll find the PHTLS exam to be pretty straightforward. Just apply what you've learned in class for both written and skills, and you'll do just fine. PHTLS really isn't that difficult as long as you understand the concepts behind what they taught you.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeah.  I figured.  Just needed to vent after reading the book for the past two weeks prior to class.  Thanks though.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 18, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> ncti?


Westmed College in San Jose.

Gonna change it to signature of the year. 

I'm a bit anxious about the scheduling. I was told that I could do the internship like part time (like work it out to be once or twice a week sorta thing) prior to going back to full time. Now I am full time, and they are telling me that somebody incorrectly told me that, that I am expected to do it full time, and that if it doesn't work with my schedule, that I have to make it work. They want me to do it with the 911 division of my company, and if I did something like got fired for not showing up to work, I wouldn't be allowed to do the internship, and I don't like the idea of quitting either. I really hope the scheduling will work.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 18, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Westmed College in San Jose.
> 
> Gonna change it to signature of the year.
> 
> I'm a bit anxious about the scheduling. I was told that I could do the internship like part time (like work it out to be once or twice a week sorta thing) prior to going back to full time. Now I am full time, and they are telling me that somebody incorrectly told me that, that I am expected to do it full time, and that if it doesn't work with my schedule, that I have to make it work. They want me to do it with the 911 division of my company, and if I did something like got fired for not showing up to work, I wouldn't be allowed to do the internship, and I don't like the idea of quitting either. I really hope the scheduling will work.



Oooooof, I've been told that Westmed is actually worse than ncti.

On a side note: Since NCTI Who is owned AMR, which is owned by newly public Envision Healthcare Holdings, has been struggling with placing students, I am told it's going to get worse. I guess the parent company is now pushing for more classes to be held during the year. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 19, 2013)

Blonde girls and tattoos. Blonde girls and tattoos. Blonde girls and tattoos.

That is all


----------



## exodus (Nov 19, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Finally gonna start my ambulance internship soon.



Where at?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 19, 2013)

They say the average lifespan of a paramedic career is 7 years. 

Sounds about right.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 19, 2013)

coming up on wanting to move on to something else?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 19, 2013)

Eh. I don't know what I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 19, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> They say the average lifespan of a paramedic career is 7 years.
> 
> Sounds about right.



I'm coming up on six years in ems. And I think it might be right. I'm still looking at pa


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 19, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm coming up on six years in ems. And I think it might be right. I'm still looking at pa



I'm not interested in flight. I don't have any interest in nursing. PA doesn't sound appealing.

...maybe I can go sell TVs at Best Buy. Or open an ice cream stand.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 19, 2013)

exodus said:


> Where at?


Santa Clara County EMS.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 19, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> They say the average lifespan of a paramedic career is 7 years.
> 
> Sounds about right.



Don't believe it. Look for renewed inspiration. I'm 20 years in and care more than ever. 

I added fire 3 years ago, and that is nicely diverting and fun.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 19, 2013)

How much do most people put in their 401ks? I started with 5% (with my employer matching 3%). My paychecks are getting taxed like crazy so I am thinking about going up to 10%.If I put more towards my 401K then my taxable gross will be less and I will come out  somewhat even? I am horrible with finances.

It is crazy my planned retirement year is "2055" :wacko:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 19, 2013)

As much as you can, up to the max annual contribution limit! If you can afford it, do it!


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 19, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> As much as you can, up to the max annual contribution limit! If you can afford it, do it!



What he said.


----------



## Wheel (Nov 19, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I'm not interested in flight. I don't have any interest in nursing. PA doesn't sound appealing.
> 
> ...maybe I can go sell TVs at Best Buy. Or open an ice cream stand.



Teach?


----------



## Wheel (Nov 19, 2013)

Chase said:


> How much do most people put in their 401ks? I started with 5% (with my employer matching 3%). My paychecks are getting taxed like crazy so I am thinking about going up to 10%.If I put more towards my 401K then my taxable gross will be less and I will come out  somewhat even? I am horrible with finances.
> 
> It is crazy my planned retirement year is "2055" :wacko:



Good advice that I was given is to fund the 401k up to the employer match (free money), then fund a Roth IRA (because your taxes will likely be less now than at the time you retire), and then fund an HSA if you have one or put more into the 401k if you have the money to. I'm not the best with finance, but this seems to be the general idea for that investment pattern.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 19, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Good advice that I was given is to fund the 401k up to the employer match (free money), then fund a Roth IRA (because your taxes will likely be less now than at the time you retire), and then fund an HSA if you have one or put more into the 401k if you have the money to. I'm not the best with finance, but this seems to be the general idea for that investment pattern.



So my 401k is a Roth IRA, I contribute 6 my employer matches 4% might actually be 4.5% now not sure.

Kinda similar, makes it a single account though.


----------



## Wheel (Nov 20, 2013)

Robb said:


> So my 401k is a Roth IRA, I contribute 6 my employer matches 4% might actually be 4.5% now not sure.
> 
> Kinda similar, makes it a single account though.



Yep, pretty similar.



On another note, I feel like these future of EMS threads always go in circles. It starts out nice and optimistic and always ends with crap talking nurses. Shoot me.


----------



## EMDispatch (Nov 20, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I'm not interested in flight. I don't have any interest in nursing. PA doesn't sound appealing.
> 
> ...maybe I can go sell TVs at Best Buy. Or open an ice cream stand.



You can move to the comm center...unfortunately our average career life about 2-5 years.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 20, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Yep, pretty similar.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I feel like these future of EMS threads always go in circles. It starts out nice and optimistic and always ends with crap talking nurses. Shoot me.



Because there's always the medic that hates nurses "cause all they do is follow orders" . I guessed they missed the part about standing vs online orders in school...

Or that we allow people to become medics in two weeks, minus the whole 480 hour mandatory internship....might be a little much to cram classroom and internship into that two weeks.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 20, 2013)

Wheel said:


> On another note, I feel like these future of EMS threads always go in circles. It starts out nice and optimistic and always ends with crap talking nurses. Shoot me.



It's like a train wreck...we know it's going to happen it's just a matter of when.


----------



## Wheel (Nov 20, 2013)

Robb said:


> Because there's always the medic that hates nurses "cause all they do is follow orders" . I guessed they missed the part about standing vs online orders in school...
> 
> Or that we allow people to become medics in two weeks, minus the whole 480 hour mandatory internship....might be a little much to cram classroom and internship into that two weeks.



This is why we can't have nice things.



ffemt8978 said:


> It's like a train wreck...we know it's going to happen it's just a matter of when.



What's awful is that good discourse among professionals about the future of our profession is what we really need. Perhaps this isn't the place for it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 20, 2013)

Wheel said:


> This is why we can't have nice things.
> 
> 
> 
> What's awful is that good discourse among professionals about the future of our profession is what we really need. Perhaps this isn't the place for it.



It is what we need...unfortunately, it seems like they always go down the same path and end up with name calling.  There's a reason the CL's don't shut down those threads as soon as they appear...we want them to continue and result in a productive discussion.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 20, 2013)

Or you could allow disagreements between parties. Seeing as that's the basis behind a discussion/argument. The minute one person gets their feelings hurt it's game over. This is the strictest forum I've ever been on, hands down. No wonder many of the original contributors don't come around anymore. 

What's the point of a discussion forum if every topic that gets somewhT heated gets locked and/or edited by the mods.

Sounds a lot like censorship to me. Just a thought.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 20, 2013)

Robb said:


> No wonder many of the original contributors don't come around anymore.



They're just all on vacation... Permanently... :unsure:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 20, 2013)

Robb said:


> Or you could allow disagreements between parties. Seeing as that's the basis behind a discussion/argument. The minute one person gets their feelings hurt it's game over. This is the strictest forum I've ever been on, hands down. No wonder many of the original contributors don't come around anymore.
> 
> What's the point of a discussion forum if every topic that gets somewhT heated gets locked and/or edited by the mods.
> 
> Sounds a lot like censorship to me. Just a thought.



We have no problems with disagreements.  The issue arises when people stop being polite about it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 20, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> They're just all on vacation... Permanently... :unsure:



An involuntary vacation for some.

What's even worse are the ones that left voluntarily because it got that bad. Might have to follow them.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 20, 2013)

Robb said:


> An involuntary vacation for some.
> 
> What's even worse are the ones that left voluntarily because it got that bad. Might have to follow them.



Don't leave us yet! Disagreements come and go, but there are certainly good things about this place.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 20, 2013)

We can choose to continue to moderate it, as has been done since the forum started... or it becomes PoF, an inane cesspool of LIVs.

This is the most professional of any of the EMS forums I've been on, and certainly the most polite. There's a few where it's all Paragods and lord help the new EMT that asks a question.

As I've mentioned before, you have to really want to get banned from here. We never do it without discussion and plenty of warning. There are those who choose not to come back because they can't play nice... and that's okay. They can continue to be "Arrogant Pricks" or play on PoF.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 20, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> We can choose to continue to moderate it, as has been done since the forum started... or it becomes PoF, an inane cesspool of LIVs.
> 
> This is the most professional of any of the EMS forums I've been on, and certainly the most polite. There's a few where it's all Paragods and lord help the new EMT that asks a question.
> 
> As I've mentioned before, you have to really want to get banned from here. We never do it without discussion and plenty of warning. There are those who choose not to come back because they can't play nice... and that's okay. They can continue to be "Arrogant Pricks" or play on PoF.



Nothing wrong with being an arrogant prick.


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah well you're both arrogant pricks.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 20, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> Yeah well you're both arrogant pricks.



well, yeah...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 20, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> Yeah well you're both arrogant pricks.



Hi pot, I'm kettle :lol:

Wanna know something even scarier? I'm a moderator  

You broke rule number 1 and 2...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 20, 2013)

Robb said:


> Hi pot, I'm kettle :lol:
> 
> Wanna know something even scarier? I'm a moderator
> 
> You broke rule number 1 and 2...



Don't talk about fight club?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 20, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Don't talk about fight club?



No...cardio and double-tap.


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 20, 2013)

Sorry I am still trying to figure out the decoder ring.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 20, 2013)

Hahahah. I'm sure I'll be shunned.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 20, 2013)

Shun!


----------



## triemal04 (Nov 20, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> They're just all on vacation... Permanently... :unsure:


Not all of them.  Ventmedic is apparently alive and well and posting *very* regularly.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 20, 2013)

triemal04 said:


> Not all of them.  Ventmedic is apparently alive and well and posting *very* regularly.



I'm glad I'm not the only one who was suspectin that. I thought I recognized some similarities in the nursing to medic thread


----------



## triemal04 (Nov 20, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who was suspectin that. I thought I recognized some similarities in the nursing to medic thread


Hey now...I'm not pointing my finger at any particular poster or even a thread where it has posted...that would probably violate some rule and I'd be banned...

Let's just say it's been very clear for awhile now.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 20, 2013)

triemal04 said:


> Hey now...I'm not pointing my finger at any particular poster or even a thread where it has posted...that would probably violate some rule and I'd be banned...
> 
> Let's just say it's been very clear for awhile now.



I don't mind doing it lol


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 20, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I'm not interested in flight. I don't have any interest in nursing. PA doesn't sound appealing.
> 
> ...maybe I can go sell TVs at Best Buy. Or open an ice cream stand.



Before I started CRNA school I said several times, "if this doesn't work out for some reason, I may go back to flying.....but I'd much rather get a job as a UPS driver."

And I really meant it.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 20, 2013)

Wheel said:


> On another note, I feel like these future of EMS threads always go in circles. It starts out nice and optimistic and always ends with crap talking nurses. Shoot me.



Yeah, it's always those mean nurses "talking crap" that sends those conversations heading downhill.....:rofl:




ffemt8978 said:


> We have no problems with disagreements.  The issue arises when people stop being polite about it.



For the most part I appreciate the moderation on this forum. I think it's mostly fair and it keeps threads on track and organized. There is far more productive discussion on this forum than any other I've come across. That's why I continue to frequent it despite my very busy schedule. The mods definitely deserve some credit for that. 

However, there are definitely times when it's a little heavy handed, as well as appearing somewhat biased.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 20, 2013)

Halothane said:


> *However, there are definitely times when it's a little heavy handed, as well as appearing somewhat biased.*



3char


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 20, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who was suspectin that. I thought I recognized some similarities in the nursing to medic thread




There's a reason why I have a person with a name of a type of ship on my ignore list for a fairly long time.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 20, 2013)

Halothane said:


> Yeah, it's always those mean nurses "talking crap" that sends those conversations heading downhill.....:rofl:



In this case, "crap talking nurses" seemed to be referring to people talking badly about nurses, not the other way around. At least that's how I read the initial post.


----------



## epipusher (Nov 20, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> There's a reason why I have a person with a name of a type of ship on my ignore list for a fairly long time.



U.S.S. Epipusher


----------



## Wheel (Nov 21, 2013)

Halothane said:


> Yeah, it's always those mean nurses "talking crap" that sends those conversations heading downhill.....:rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry. That was poorly worded. I meant someone starts talking crap about nurses, not that nurses were the problem. There are a lot of nurses that do a lot of good for this forum, and are obviously very capable clinicians. I don't understand people who get butt hurt over the fact that some nurses would make good paramedics.


----------



## Wheel (Nov 21, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> In this case, "crap talking nurses" seemed to be referring to people talking badly about nurses, not the other way around. At least that's how I read the initial post.



This. My post was admittedly poorly worded in this instance.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 21, 2013)

Wheel said:


> ...some nurses would make good paramedics.



Someone grab him! I'll go get the stake and the matches!! Hahaha

I try to leave for a while then you guys start entertaining me! 

Maybe I'll just hangout in here.

Random as hell. All this talk of old members made me wonder, had anyone talked to Sasha recently?


----------



## Wheel (Nov 21, 2013)

Robb said:


> Someone grab him! I'll go get the stake and the matches!! Hahaha
> 
> I try to leave for a while then you guys start entertaining me!
> 
> ...



Stick around. We aren't all nurse lovers, though from what I remember you do loooove some nurses. :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 21, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Stick around. We aren't all nurse lovers, though from what I remember you do loooove some nurses. :rofl:



I've got absolutely no problems with nurses. I have a lot of respect for what they do, not sure it's something that I'd be happy doing though. I ask certain nurses for advice all the time.

Also, you are correct about your last statement haha.


----------



## Wheel (Nov 21, 2013)

Robb said:


> I've got absolutely no problems with nurses. I have a lot of respect for what they do, not sure it's something that I'd be happy doing though. I ask certain nurses for advice all the time.
> 
> Also, you are correct about your last statement haha.



Yeah I didn't figure you disliked nurses. You seem too smart to paint a whole profession with the same broad brush.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 21, 2013)

Robb said:


> Random as hell. All this talk of old members made me wonder, had anyone talked to Sasha recently?



I just noticed she wasn't on my friends list on fb anymore. Hmm. 
Also, Hi Robb! And usaf sends his hellos as well to everyone.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 21, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> I just noticed she wasn't on my friends list on fb anymore. Hmm.
> Also, Hi Robb! And usaf sends his hellos as well to everyone.


Long time no see. Hello to you and USAF. I should talk to him more on Facebook, but I don't know too much about aviation, and I feel pretty comfortable with vents.


----------



## MrJones (Nov 21, 2013)

Robb said:


> Or you could allow disagreements between parties. Seeing as that's the basis behind a discussion/argument. The minute one person gets their feelings hurt it's game over. This is the strictest forum I've ever been on, hands down. No wonder many of the original contributors don't come around anymore.
> 
> What's the point of a discussion forum if every topic that gets somewhT heated gets locked and/or edited by the mods.
> 
> Sounds a lot like censorship to me. Just a thought.



Good to know that it's not just me who notices this....


----------



## epipusher (Nov 21, 2013)

MrJones said:


> Good to know that it's not just me who notices this....



It makes me think twice about contributing to a particular thread.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 21, 2013)

Had the pleasure of calling in a reckless driver today on the way home. Saw a trooper parked, spoke with him, he pulled him over, and I gave a statement.

Best part being is he is a frequent flyer who is incredibly nasty to our crews.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 21, 2013)

Wheel said:


> On another note, I feel like these future of EMS threads always go in circles. It starts out nice and optimistic and always ends with crap talking nurses. Shoot me.





Halothane said:


> Yeah, it's always those mean nurses "talking crap" that sends those conversations heading downhill.....:rofl:





chaz90 said:


> In this case, "crap talking nurses" seemed to be referring to people talking badly about nurses, not the other way around. At least that's how I read the initial post.





Wheel said:


> This. My post was admittedly poorly worded in this instance.



My bad. I misunderstood.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 21, 2013)

I can happily report that we just did a system wide daily training on the Sgarbossa Criteria and recognizing AMI in LBBB and paced rhythms. Not that this shouldn't already have been covered by some kind of education at some point, but hopefully this means I won't have to hear another coworker jawing on about how we "can't see ischemia in LBBB." I'm just proud to see us using some of the fantastic resources that are available online to advance our standard of care


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 21, 2013)

It came in


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 21, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> View attachment 1618
> 
> It came in



There's only ~3000 FP-Cs out there? That kinda surprises me. I guess EMS is kind of a small community when you get down to it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 21, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I can happily report that we just did a system wide daily training on the Sgarbossa Criteria and recognizing AMI in LBBB and paced rhythms. Not that this shouldn't already have been covered by some kind of education at some point, but hopefully this means I won't have to hear another coworker jawing on about how we "can't see ischemia in LBBB." I'm just proud to see us using some of the fantastic resources that are available online to advance our standard of care



Just as an FYI, we usually cover this _at least_ once a year. Last year I taught the STEMI mimic con ed. (You may have seen the "cheat sheet" hanging up at 107.) It takes some repeat instruction to pound the message into some of the older medics. And anyone who says "we can't see ischemia in LBBB" shouldn't be working here.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 21, 2013)

Very nice, Transport. I'm a bit jealous 

Another personal note (I suppose I should forewarn this by saying rant below), today has been all kinds of ups and downs. Mostly the 2nd one, ha. 
Way to school to take my final for pharm, have a blowout. Damn. Change it, get there on time, get the test out of the way (got an 89% which is one of the ups) go back out to my car, won't crank... Really, now... Batteries dead. Go get a new one ($100 freakin dollars), try to put it in, positive bolt won't go into the terminal. Look at it, stripped out. Get a new one of those (least the auto store was only a 1/4 mile walk each way), put it back in. It goes in and the car cranks and fires up. Hallelujah (I am shocked I spelt that right on the first go). 
Ready to go now, figure I'm well enough acquainted with this fella named Murphy that I don't need another introduction to him. Wrong. Subs won't play now, look at the sub and the output jack is melted down to a tasty looking piece of something that resembled the mess that I saw the one time I admin'd activated charcoal. Trace it back and the inline fuse fried during the battery install and and resulted in that. 

I did not realize a single person could have so much bad luck in one damn day.  Someone want to take a little off my hands for me?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 21, 2013)

least you passed your pharm test!  If it also makes you feel better I passed PHTLS.  Not as fancy and exciting as TJ's but still.  A step in the right direction to get my medic!


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 22, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> least you passed your pharm test!  If it also makes you feel better I passed PHTLS.  Not as fancy and exciting as TJ's but still.  A step in the right direction to get my medic!


True enough. That was a concern until today. So happy to be done with pharm. 
Only thing that actually cost me money was the battery. Have the stuff to fix the output jack, tire was under warranty. Just it's a giant pain in the *** :sad:


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 22, 2013)

So I guess this is what objectification feels like? While I'm a bit out of tune I can't say I'm feeling very objectified.


----------



## Wheel (Nov 22, 2013)

Halothane said:


> My bad. I misunderstood.



Quite understandable. I didn't word that as well as I could have.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 22, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> So I guess this is what objectification feels like? While I'm a bit out of tune I can't say I'm feeling very objectified.



Same. I laughed when I saw it the first time.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 22, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> View attachment 1618
> 
> It came in



So I changed my mind. I retract my statement about wanting you to come work and here and be my partner.... Cause we'll both click over to three years of experience right around the same time and I'd have to beat you out for a flight spot... :lol:


In all seriousness congratulations dude, you've been waiting for that darn certificate for a while now! Sorry if that joke sucked, the Lagunitas is flowing well.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 22, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Very nice, Transport. I'm a bit jealous
> 
> Another personal note (I suppose I should forewarn this by saying rant below), today has been all kinds of ups and downs. Mostly the 2nd one, ha.
> Way to school to take my final for pharm, have a blowout. Damn. Change it, get there on time, get the test out of the way (got an 89% which is one of the ups) go back out to my car, won't crank... Really, now... Batteries dead. Go get a new one ($100 freakin dollars), try to put it in, positive bolt won't go into the terminal. Look at it, stripped out. Get a new one of those (least the auto store was only a 1/4 mile walk each way), put it back in. It goes in and the car cranks and fires up. Hallelujah (I am shocked I spelt that right on the first go).
> ...



I feel your pain.  

Last week wife's car (Mazda CX7) threw 8 check engine codes and was running bad. Tracked it down to a bad O2 sensor. Ordered a sensor shipped next day from Rockauto for super cheap. Go to change it Tuesday and as it comes out it takes half the threads with it in the turbo down pipe. Get to researching and find out its normal for these Mazda turbo motors to destroy O2 sensor threads when removing them. Had to order a tap from Amazon shipped next day (love the Prime account) and fixed it between shifts yesterday. Annnnddddd I also found that one of the fluid filled motor mounts self destructed recently so that has to be replaced. 

This car is getting sold next year.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 22, 2013)

Robb said:


> So I changed my mind. I retract my statement about wanting you to come work and here and be my partner.... Cause we'll both click over to three years of experience right around the same time and I'd have to beat you out for a flight spot... :lol:
> 
> 
> In all seriousness congratulations dude, you've been waiting for that darn certificate for a while now! Sorry if that joke sucked, the Lagunitas is flowing well.



Thanks man! And lol it's still really tempting to move out that way. Even if I would beat you out for a flight spot.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 22, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> There's only ~3000 FP-Cs out there? That kinda surprises me. I guess EMS is kind of a small community when you get down to it.



They do it alphabetically for each month. So I'm betting I'm currently the last number issued right now. But yea there's not many FPCs out there


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 22, 2013)

Ugh, nothing like watching EMS action from the sidelines and just shaking my head.

Car accident happened twenty minutes ago.  Driver has been walking around just fine, now they are backboarding her. Oh, and the entrance to ED is about 1,000 feet away.


----------



## terrible one (Nov 22, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> Ugh, nothing like watching EMS action from the sidelines and just shaking my head.
> 
> Car accident happened twenty minutes ago.  Driver has been walking around just fine, now they are backboarding her. Oh, and the entrance to ED is about 1,000 feet away.



I hate back boarding pts, but unfortunately my county has a strict policy on immobilizing pts. Complain of pain above the clavicles and you bought yourself a board regardless of deficits or mechanism.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 22, 2013)

terrible one said:


> I hate back boarding pts, but unfortunately my county has a strict policy on immobilizing pts. Complain of pain above the clavicles and you bought yourself a board regardless of deficits or mechanism.


Really? Ugh... I'm glad our medical director is getting rid of spinal immob with the next protocol update.

Oh and:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzYxz_uvtSI


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 22, 2013)

terrible one said:


> I hate back boarding pts, but unfortunately my county has a strict policy on immobilizing pts. Complain of pain above the clavicles and you bought yourself a board regardless of deficits or mechanism.



I think the husband, who wasn't here when it happened, had the call stepped up to an accident w/ injuries.  SMH


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 22, 2013)

terrible one said:


> Complain of pain above the clavicles and you bought yourself a board regardless of deficits or mechanism.



That actually doesn't sound too unreasonable to me. 

Perhaps not strictly evidence-based, but far better than what we used to do, which was to simply board E-V-E-R-Y-O-N-E.


----------



## terrible one (Nov 22, 2013)

Halothane said:


> That actually doesn't sound too unreasonable to me.
> 
> Perhaps not strictly evidence-based, but far better than what we used to do, which was to simply board E-V-E-R-Y-O-N-E.



I suppose, I just hate back boarding someone who has been walking around for the past hour after getting sucker punched and talking to PD but now they want to go the hospital. 
I wonder how many people have a SCI after being punched in the nose?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 22, 2013)

Ambulatory at any point following the incident = no backboard


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 22, 2013)

I kind of wish I would have gone out there.  Poor younger-twenties girl was probably freaking out when FD/EMS came.


----------



## terrible one (Nov 22, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Ambulatory at any point following the incident = no backboard



I agree.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 22, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> I kind of wish I would have gone out there.  Poor younger-twenties girl was probably freaking out when FD/EMS came.




But... man... look at that mechanism of injury.


----------



## exodus (Nov 22, 2013)

So yesterday we flew a 4 year old gear from a 50-55 MPH head on TC. My lucky partner got to fly in the helicopter since there wasn't a medic on board yesterday.  The chopper just happen to be flying over the scene and one of the CHP ground officers asked if we'd like to have them fly some one.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 22, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> Last week wife's car (Mazda CX7) threw 8 check engine codes and was running bad. Tracked it down to a bad O2 sensor. Ordered a sensor shipped next day from Rockauto for super cheap. Go to change it Tuesday and as it comes out it takes half the threads with it in the turbo down pipe. Get to researching and find out its normal for these Mazda turbo motors to destroy O2 sensor threads when removing them. Had to order a tap from Amazon shipped next day (love the Prime account) and fixed it between shifts yesterday. Annnnddddd I also found that one of the fluid filled motor mounts self destructed recently so that has to be replaced.
> 
> This car is getting sold next year.


Yep. That's the goal for me, too. Planning on putting a little into fixing body damage and buying my Suzuki Bandit 400 finally, while everyone sells their bike cheap this winter.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 22, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> But... man... look at that mechanism of injury.



I want those batteries cut, and I want C-spines here NOW.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 22, 2013)

exodus said:


> So yesterday we flew a 4 year old gear from a 50-55 MPH head on TC. My lucky partner got to fly in the helicopter since there wasn't a medic on board yesterday.  The chopper just happen to be flying over the scene and one of the CHP ground officers asked if we'd like to have them fly some one.



That's very rare. Usually CHP has a medic on board.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 22, 2013)

One of the required books for my paramedic class is "The People Code" haha


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 22, 2013)

So I've got a background investigation orientation at a local  Class 1 Fire Dept for wn EMT AO job. Pays better than oretty much every private company in the area plus city employee benefits with half the drive as my current job. In other wirds I REALLY want to be on time. Only problem is that traffic has collectively decided to drive at ~15mph on the freeway  and idk if its gonna make me late or not -_-


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 22, 2013)

Geeze, this is the most wrong I've been in a while... 
I made chili verde for dinner tonight. Normally I do 4 hatch chilis, 6 jalapenos and 2 serrano peppers. I decided to switch it up tonight. Took out 4 jalapenos, added 6 habaneros and some "ghost salts" that my sister sent me (ghost pepper pieces mixed in with kosher salt). Figured they're small, so more are needed. My god, this is horrendous. I think it tastes delicious, though. Can't tell for sure, since a half glass of milk is needed immediately after each bite... Hahaha


----------



## IslandTime (Nov 22, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Geeze, this is the most wrong I've been in a while...
> I made chili verde for dinner tonight. Normally I do 4 hatch chilis, 6 jalapenos and 2 serrano peppers. I decided to switch it up tonight. Took out 4 jalapenos, added 6 habaneros and some "ghost salts" that my sister sent me (ghost pepper pieces mixed in with kosher salt). Figured they're small, so more are needed. My god, this is horrendous. I think it tastes delicious, though. Can't tell for sure, since a half glass of milk is needed immediately after each bite... Hahaha



 You are aware that there is worldwide effort to abolish chemical weapons, aren't you?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 22, 2013)

IslandTime said:


> You are aware that there is worldwide effort to abolish chemical weapons, aren't you?



Nah...they're just repackaging them as sugar free gummy bears.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 22, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Nah...they're just repackaging them as sugar free gummy bears.


They do make good weapons 
http://youtu.be/cVydmlz0F-E
http://youtu.be/-FWGDtfwn3A?t=15s


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 22, 2013)

9D4 said:


> They do make good weapons
> http://youtu.be/cVydmlz0F-E
> http://youtu.be/-FWGDtfwn3A?t=15s



Thank you for not posting a vid of what was being described in the link I posted.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 22, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Thank you for not posting a vid of what was being described in the link I posted.


Hahahha, I don't think I care to see that video, if it exists :rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 22, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Hahahha, I don't think I care to see that video, if it exists :rofl:



Neither do I ... and a quick word of warning to everyone looking for one of those vids right now.

Keep it to yourself, please.


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 23, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Nah...they're just repackaging them as sugar free gummy bears.



That has to be one of the best reviews EVER!!!  :rofl:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 23, 2013)

Is that real? Or is all that a hoax?

I are confused...


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 23, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Is that real? Or is all that a hoax?
> 
> I are confused...


Buy some and find out


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 23, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> That has to be one of the best reviews EVER!!!  :rofl:



There are a ton of hilarious reviews for that particular product. I can't imagine how severe the problems must be to elicit that kind of response from the Interwebs...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 23, 2013)

They are accurate.  Of the 10 employees at my company, 6 of them ate these and all 6 suffered similar consequences.  Fortunately, I wasn't one of them.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 23, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> They are accurate.  Of the 10 employees at my company, 6 of them ate these and all 6 suffered similar consequences.  Fortunately, I wasn't one of them.


Shh... You weren't supposed to tell him


----------



## exodus (Nov 23, 2013)

Had to call off work today, my brakes started sticking....:

http://imgur.com/a/BvEkC

So I made it as far as the gas station when I noticed it was grinding when I wasn't even hitting the brakes, decided to call out of work today since it's a 45+ mile drive one way and get it taken out. It looks like the rivets on one of the pads failed and caused the sheet metal that holds the pad to go up against the rotor and melt onto the pistons. Time to go buy a file.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 23, 2013)

Great...one of those "motivational posters" just cropped up on Facebook with the caption "Go big or go home. I'm embarrassed to even document a 20"


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 23, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> They are accurate.  Of the 10 employees at my company, 6 of them ate these and all 6 suffered similar consequences.  Fortunately, I wasn't one of them.



You've got to be kidding me! 

That's horrible! I wonder what on earth is in them.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 23, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You've got to be kidding me!
> 
> That's horrible! I wonder what on earth is in them.


Whatever it is, they don't use it in the hospitals...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 23, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> Whatever it is, they don't use it in the hospitals...



Maybe they should...a tasty cure for constipation.:rofl:


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 24, 2013)

I thought I lived in the desert?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 24, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> View attachment 1619
> 
> I thought I lived in the desert?



Antarctica is the world's largest desert


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 24, 2013)

Decided last night while I was working to do a last minute dirt bike ride. Pretty sure I have a fractured rib now.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 24, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Decided last night while I was working to do a last minute dirt bike ride. Pretty sure I have a fractured rib now.


Is that your head poking over the dirt bike? lmao
Edit: That is no bueno. Forgot to mention that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 24, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Is that your head poking over the dirt bike? lmao
> Edit: That is no bueno. Forgot to mention that.



Nope. That would be my cousin's head. I'm behind the camera.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 24, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Decided last night while I was working to do a last minute dirt bike ride. Pretty sure I have a fractured rib now.



Kinda wish I could "Like" that post. :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 24, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Kinda wish I could "Like" that post. :rofl:



I get a lot of crap for living in CA. This is what keeps me here.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 24, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I get a lot of crap for living in CA. This is what keeps me here.


Don't think you're special, you can do that in Az, too  (except if you don't have dirt bikes. Like me. Or a truck. Like me. Then it sucks).


----------



## exodus (Nov 25, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Decided last night while I was working to do a last minute dirt bike ride. Pretty sure I have a fractured rib now.



Man, I wish I had the money for a bike or quad.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 25, 2013)

exodus said:


> Man, I wish I had the money for a bike or quad.


That's the goal for me coming real soon. Selling my car and buying a either a Honda CB500x or a Suzuki V-Strom 650. I wanted a SV650, it sat too low for me. :glare:
Got my eyes on a Vstrom at a local dealer, but it's sitting at 60k miles. That makes me nervous.


----------



## exodus (Nov 25, 2013)

9D4 said:


> That's the goal for me coming real soon. Selling my car and buying a either a Honda CB500x or a Suzuki V-Strom 650. I wanted a SV650, it sat too low for me. :glare:
> Got my eyes on a Vstrom at a local dealer, but it's sitting at 60k miles. That makes me nervous.



Well, bikes are easy to work on at least, and you can do the whole rebuild in your garage with youtube videos probably.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 25, 2013)

exodus said:


> Well, bikes are easy to work on at least, and you can do the whole rebuild in your garage with youtube videos probably.


True enough. It is a touring bike, so I was expecting higher miles, but damn. That's 10 years newer than my car and 5k more miles. 

He did take the mileage into account, though. It's $2,700 than the next one of the same year that I could find. Now's not a good time for dealers either, since it's getting colder and no one wants to ride in the cold, so I think I could shave a few more hundred off. It looks and runs decent, though. From what I could tell at least.


----------



## exodus (Nov 25, 2013)

9D4 said:


> True enough. It is a touring bike, so I was expecting higher miles, but damn. That's 10 years newer than my car and 5k more miles.
> 
> He did take the mileage into account, though. It's $2,700 than the next one of the same year that I could find. Now's not a good time for dealers either, since it's getting colder and no one wants to ride in the cold, so I think I could shave a few more hundred off. It looks and runs decent, though. From what I could tell at least.



That thing is sexy.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 25, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> Whatever it is, they don't use it in the hospitals...





ffemt8978 said:


> Maybe they should...a tasty cure for constipation.:rofl:


Tasty? Yes. Just make sure that all beds are well-lined with chux... layers upon layers of chux...


----------



## exodus (Nov 25, 2013)

Sometimes I feel like I have put to much vodka in my drink, but then I realize, I'm drunk, so it's okay.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 25, 2013)

Don't get mad at me when security is waiting for you after you spent the ride cussing me out. No one likes a brat.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 25, 2013)

News says there may be a gunman at Yale.


----------



## CFal (Nov 25, 2013)

Went to the Pats game last night, absolutely crazy.  I was in northern VT 3 hours before kickoff and got a message asking if I wanted tickets to the game, immediately got in my car and booked it to Foxboro, made it there with time to play in the 1st Q


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 25, 2013)

CFal said:


> Went to the Pats game last night, absolutely crazy.  I was in northern VT 3 hours before kickoff and got a message asking if I wanted tickets to the game, immediately got in my car and booked it to Foxboro, made it there with time to play in the 1st Q



Never mention that game again. I was watching it at work, saw Denver winning 24-0, left on a call, and came back to find it 28-24 Pats. I still don't even know how such things could happen.


----------



## CFal (Nov 25, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Never mention that game again. I was watching it at work, saw Denver winning 24-0, left on a call, and came back to find it 28-24 Pats. I still don't even know how such things could happen.



Never count Brady out, greatest of our generation.  Greatest of all time.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 25, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Never mention that game again. I was watching it at work, saw Denver winning 24-0, left on a call, and came back to find it 28-24 Pats. I still don't even know how such things could happen.



I'm not a happy camper.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 25, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Never mention that game again. I was watching it at work, saw Denver winning 24-0, left on a call, and came back to find it 28-24 Pats. I still don't even know how such things could happen.



Classic Patriots. Not one person in New England thought that game was over at half time, we're just so spoiled.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Nov 25, 2013)

What!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2013)

Just got asked what I need from my bosses to keep working here. Apparently I'm doing a much better job than I thought I was. One even offered to help me find a part time flight gig if I'd remain right where I am.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 25, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Just got asked what I need from my bosses to keep working here. Apparently I'm doing a much better job than I thought I was. One even offered to help me find a part time flight gig if I'd remain right where I am.




I think they like you...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 25, 2013)

DrankTheKoolaid said:


> What!



http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...urtains-for-brian-griffin-20131125-2y6fs.html


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 26, 2013)

Is it sad that I'm semi seruously contemplating adding a paramedic textbook to my Christmas list?


----------



## EMT2B (Nov 26, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Is it sad that I'm semi seruously contemplating adding a paramedic textbook to my Christmas list?


I don't think so.  Then again, this is from a woman who asked for Anatomy texts & workbooks, an EMT field guide, and a stethoscope/sphygmomanometer set for Christmas two years ago. *shrug*


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 26, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Is it sad that I'm semi seruously contemplating adding a paramedic textbook to my Christmas list?



I'm asking for a block heater for my truck...to each his own, right?


----------



## CFal (Nov 26, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Classic Patriots. Not one person in New England thought that game was over at half time, we're just so spoiled.



what's everybody's mood in CO?  

Game was crazy being there, Denver fans at Gillette were acting real cocky in the first half and slowly started shutting up.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 26, 2013)

I think people are still shocked.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 26, 2013)

Finally figured out who to talk to about my 401k!


----------



## Clipper1 (Nov 26, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...urtains-for-brian-griffin-20131125-2y6fs.html



Just saw that episode. It is hard to watch a dog get run over by a car even if it was a cartoon.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 26, 2013)

http://www.carthrottle.com/this-guy-is-selling-his-testicle-to-buy-a-nissan-370
Brings new meaning to the phrase "I'd sell my left nut for that"...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 26, 2013)

Just got to do my first hot load into an airship. Nice TC to have with the student. 1 DOA, 4 critical patients (2 patients flown) and an uninjured driver all from 1 vehicle.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 26, 2013)

One of those days.

I'm sorry, I do not care that you WANT pain meds. The fact that you've destroyed all your veins, are in the hemodynamic trash disposal due to your cyclic vomiting syndrome and that you take high dose steroids is why you cannot have them. I'm not giving MS to a borderline hemodynamically unstable patient without IV access.

After the 4th failed peripheral attempt plus a 5th failed EJ I'm not going to poke you anymore considering we'd have been at the ER 15 minutes ago if I didn't spend all this time ****ing around on scene. 

RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 27, 2013)

72/24/72/24/72/24/72/24

I need to stop picking up so much OT. With drive time factored in I'm at about 140 hours off duty per month if I keep this crap up.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 27, 2013)

You're a nut.

Come up here, I'll give you one of my shirts and you can work for me. No one will know the difference.


----------



## exodus (Nov 27, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Just got to do my first hot load into an airship. Nice TC to have with the student. 1 DOA, 4 critical patients (2 patients flown) and an uninjured driver all from 1 vehicle.



Really your first? I'm surprised, I've had two hotloads since I have been on ALS!


----------



## exodus (Nov 27, 2013)

exodus said:


> Really your first? I'm surprised, I've had two hotloads since I have been on ALS!



Looks like according to the news report, they weren't wearing seatbelts.  The car didn't even look too bad for a roll over.

http://www.mydesert.com/article/20131126/NEWS0804/311260016/Dillon-Berdoo-Canyon-roads-reopened


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> You're a nut.
> 
> Come up here, I'll give you one of my shirts and you can work for me. No one will know the difference.



I dunno, it might be a little tight in the chest region... I think I've got about a super model on you in terms of weight :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 27, 2013)

Hahaha probably.

I'm 5'8" and 135# of fury.

I'm testing the zoll ePCR for work. Not really sure how I feel about it yet. I like the concept but not huge on some aspects if it such as the provider impression. There's 8 million choices none of which are good ones.

Should be on to Eso next week then a meeting in two weeks then new charting software and toughbook a by 1/1/14. 

Thank freaking God.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> Hahaha probably.
> 
> I'm 5'8" and 135# of fury.
> 
> ...



Ensure ESO is purchased. You will not be sorry. And no I am not biased by the fact that my chief and a captain are on several of ESO's steering committee, it's just way, way better than Zoll. Motion tablets plus ESO make for happy staff, provided that they can you know, accept the demise of a paper trail.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 27, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Ensure ESO is purchased. You will not be sorry. And no I am not biased by the fact that my chief and a captain are on several of ESO's steering committee, it's just way, way better than Zoll. Motion tablets plus ESO make for happy staff, provided that they can you know, accept the demise of a paper trail.



I'm looking forward to using Eso. There are things that I really like about Zoll but there are also things I really don't like. 

I don't feel like the documentation is all that thorough in the narrative portion unless you write a big narrative which I'm not used to with the generated narratives and comments in the flow-chart from Sansio.

I honestly don't think that Health EMS by itself is a bad program. I actually really like it but I really don't like the connectivity issues we have. If we were only running a handful of calls in a shift and were charting on a desktop it'd be awesome but, unfortunately, that's not the case.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 27, 2013)

I love ESO. I hate our tablets. So much hate. 

On another note:

On Saturday I was called for a 70 y.o female not feeling well. When we got there she said she had a CABG done 3 days ago. Over the last two days she has had increase in chest pain and hasn't felt right. As soon as she said that, she looked up at me, and went into cardiac arrest. 

Started CPR and got her to the truck. She was in PEA, I intubated, and my partner tried twice for an IO and was unsuccessful. No PIV access to be found. She was a BIG lady. And the BIG IO gun things we have don't work very well.

Anyways, we transported with no meds or fluids on board. Got to the ED, they did the EZ-IO, pushed Epi, and Narcan (rolls eyes), and got ROSC within 5 minutes of us getting in the door. So she had about a 15 minute down time. 

Just found out that she is already extubated, she was moved from the ICU, to the cardiac unit, and is expected to make a full recovery. 

Nothing went right on our end, but I'm glad something went right on her end. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside lol


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 27, 2013)

Anjel said:


> On Saturday I was called for a 70 y.o female not feeling well. When we got there she said she had a CABG done 3 days ago. Over the last two days she has had increase in chest pain and hasn't felt right. As soon as she said that, she looked up at me, and went into cardiac arrest.



I am assuming she/you meant discharged from the hospital 3 days ago s/p CABG and not literally that her CABG was done 3 days ago? If she was at home you can assume she is at least post-op day 5. If not then there is a major problem with that hospital..


----------



## Anjel (Nov 27, 2013)

Chase said:


> I am assuming she/you meant discharged from the hospital 3 days ago s/p CABG and not literally that her CABG was done 3 days ago? If she was at home you can assume she is at least post-op day 5. If not then there is a major problem with that hospital..



Her and her husband said it was done 3 days ago. I didn't ask questions we got distracted lol But they very well could of meant they were discharged 3 days ago.


----------



## Clipper1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Chase said:


> I am assuming she/you meant discharged from the hospital 3 days ago s/p CABG and not literally that her CABG was done 3 days ago? If she was at home you can assume she is at least post-op day 5. If not then there is a major problem with that hospital..



At least 5 days?

Across the nation it is 3 - 5 days with 4 being the average for the older population.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 28, 2013)

These 100 hour work weeks are putting me in a weird place, but come winter I'm gonna be in some cool places dammit!


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh my dear God... :rofl:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6DmHGYy_xk


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 28, 2013)

exodus said:


> Really your first? I'm surprised, I've had two hotloads since I have been on ALS!



Some of us can't. I don't really feel like hot loading an EC-130....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 28, 2013)

exodus said:


> Really your first? I'm surprised, I've had two hotloads since I have been on ALS!



Remember who was my partner when I was on ALS and where dispatch always puts her. No need to fly anyone when your at the most 10 minutes away from the trauma center.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 28, 2013)

Paramedic internship is done! Last day was today and I feel amazing right now. Yeah


----------



## Wheel (Nov 28, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Paramedic internship is done! Last day was today and I feel amazing right now. Yeah



Congrats! I know you're happy to have it finished finally.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 28, 2013)

Stupid people. If I am going to give you pain meds for a bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: complaint, don't hit me. 

You get nothing.


----------



## exodus (Nov 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Remember who was my partner when I was on ALS and where dispatch always puts her. No need to fly anyone when your at the most 10 minutes away from the trauma center.



Haha true. We tried to go to straight to loma linda for a peds trauma the other day, dog bite to the face, took off half her nose with full thickness puncture wounds on the cheek. That city fire called that cities hospital and made it sound like we should just go there, so they said to bring her there.  Guess who we transferred an hour later to go to loma linda for pediatric trauma / plastic surgery?


----------



## exodus (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy turkey day guys.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 28, 2013)

Gobbel gobbel!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 28, 2013)

Gobble to you wobble!!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2013)

Working on the medic unit today. Our department let's us split from our partner and take the reserve truck to head home for thanksgiving. We rearrange station assignments so we're close to home. I'll be enjoying turkey at home in an hour or two.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 28, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Working on the medic unit today. Our department let's us split from our partner and take the reserve truck to head home for thanksgiving. We rearrange station assignments so we're close to home. I'll be enjoying turkey at home in an hour or two.



That's pretty nice. I'll drop my partner off at home later and pick him up if we take a call. Too bad I'm 25 miles from my house today, at least we've got a good meal planned today.


----------



## Wheel (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy thanksgiving everyone. I'm frying my first turkey right now. So far so good.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 28, 2013)

Tigger said:


> That's pretty nice. I'll drop my partner off at home later and pick him up if we take a call. Too bad I'm 25 miles from my house today, at least we've got a good meal planned today.



Don't feel too bad. I'm chilling at the wrong corner of the county from my house with leftover Chinese for lunch. That's ok, I get pie later


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 28, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Don't feel too bad. I'm chilling at the wrong corner of the county from my house with leftover Chinese for lunch. That's ok, I get pie later



Not if your family destroys food the way mine does. If you're not there for the first go around you're SOL. Friggin' animals :lol:


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 28, 2013)

In a recent poll, the top three countries visited on Thanksgiving were Hungry, Turkey, and Greece.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 28, 2013)

I am thankful. For whiskey and sluches and whiskey slushes


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 28, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I am thankful. For whiskey and *sluches* and whiskey slushes


Have you had too many whiskey slushes? Haha


----------



## Anjel (Nov 28, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Have you had too many whiskey slushes? Haha



Ha! Maybe lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 28, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I am thankful. For whiskey and sluches and whiskey slushes



Hahaha atta girl



DEmedic said:


> Working on the medic unit today. Our department let's us split from our partner and take the reserve truck to head home for thanksgiving. We rearrange station assignments so we're close to home. I'll be enjoying turkey at home in an hour or two.



Now that is awesome.

Not many places out there that look after you like that...I guess one gesture isn't the end all be all though.

I got today off cause my friend needed tomorrow off so he could drive to Oregon with his gf. I didn't realize that me trading for thanksgiving off resulted in me having to work Friday AND Saturday. :-/

At least my partner is my favorite one.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving all. Be safe out there.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 28, 2013)

Tired to pick up a shift today or tomorrow but no luck. Looks like I'm missing out on DT pay.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 28, 2013)

Got off work this morning. Hope everyone has a great turkey day! I work again tomorrow. Too bad I don't get holiday pay for that too.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 28, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Got off work this morning. Hope everyone has a great turkey day! I work again tomorrow. Too bad I don't get holiday pay for that too.



You don't get holiday pay for Black Friday?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> You don't get holiday pay for Black Friday?



I didn't think we did. But I'll ask


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my family, friends and extended brothers-and-sisters-in-uniform, stay safe whether your uniform is camouflage and you're downrange in Afghanistan, or whether your uniform is blue with a badge waiting for that call for help to go racing down the streets, (even if it is just for a stubbed toe  stay safe and we'll save you plenty of leftovers!


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 28, 2013)

Broke my streak of working Thanksgiving cardiac arrests, but brought in a STEMI alert instead. Hopefully a much happier ending with this one than the others.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Broke my streak of working Thanksgiving cardiac arrests, but brought in a STEMI alert instead. Hopefully a much happier ending with this one than the others.



I heard that. Good on you. I enjoyed turkey with the family and friends. Dispatched for a call during pumpkin pie. However, the supervisor was closer and he covered it. Awesomeness. 

Pretty good day. My third thanksgiving here. Feels like just yesterday.


----------



## exodus (Nov 28, 2013)

Started our day out with a full arrest. Yay. Not.


----------



## CritterNurse (Nov 28, 2013)

No Thanksgiving is complete without listening to[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPx2t7xoF1k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> No Thanksgiving is complete without listening to[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPx2t7xoF1k[/YOUTUBE]



My internet radio station played it twice today.  it's a tradition.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 28, 2013)

Haven't heard that one in a long time. Made me laugh.


----------



## unleashedfury (Nov 28, 2013)

First time I can recall hearing it.. 

However, I heard the infamous turkey song by Adam Sandler today. 

Had the day off first turkey day off in about 2 years. It was part of a deal to get New Years Eve Off. So I have to Work Christmas Eve & Christmas Night, 

I also made the mistake of having to run to Walmart much to my protest, avoided the stampede. and made it out alive. 

Now I sit and enjoy the Thanksgiving Day Football festivities.  Not a fan of any team that played today but its all good.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 29, 2013)

I was scheduled to roll over onto another rig this morning. When I got to my new station the boss told me to go home, spend the day with my family, and come back for what should be the three busiest days of the desert season. 

I'll report back as to whether or not this was a good thing on Monday morning, :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Nov 29, 2013)

I went to Walmart and Target.

I stood in line for an hour to get my husband Madden 25 for $25 bucks lol looking back it doesn't seem worth it.

Walmart was more calm, but we also didn't go there until 3 hours after the sale ended. 

Crazy crazy people I tell ya!


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 29, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I went to Walmart and Target.
> 
> I stood in line for an hour to get my husband Madden 25 for $25 bucks lol looking back it doesn't seem worth it.
> 
> ...



Amazon is your friend these days. They have almost all that on sale for the same prices. 
Last year I had an extra bit of money this time of year, so I bought about $3,000 worth of stuff (4 laptops, 2 tvs, a PS3, 360, etc...) and turned around and sold it all for $5,500 after the holidays, haha. Bought it all on Amazon, too.


----------



## unleashedfury (Nov 29, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I went to Walmart and Target.
> 
> I stood in line for an hour to get my husband Madden 25 for $25 bucks lol looking back it doesn't seem worth it.
> 
> ...



25 bucks for Madden 25?? WTH, I usually get the Madden Games on the release Dates I need to learn to hold back a bit


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 29, 2013)

There was traffic at 0500 this morning on my way to work...

People are crazy.

Anjel, Madden 25 is badass!


----------



## supersleepymedic (Nov 29, 2013)

anybody get any good freebees at work yesterday?  we had something like 14 pies donated to us.


----------



## EMDispatch (Nov 29, 2013)

supersleepymedic said:


> anybody get any good freebees at work yesterday?  we had something like 14 pies donated to us.



Our day shift ate/took all the donated meals from the local church. We showed up at 1700 assuming we'd have some sort of food... Disappointing, but we had our own small potluck.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 29, 2013)

Our agency caters a full dinner for us at different times throughout the day. We play radio bingo to decide the order of how rigs get cycled through.

I was at my Dad's dinner...then double dipped and went to Mom's dinner. Never thought I'd be happy my parents divorced 

I got an 80% discount on my breakfast the day before thanksgiving "since you have to work so close to the holidays." Wait...aren't you working too?? Lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 29, 2013)

Calls at the chicken processing plant always suck. I can't get the stink off my boots and it totally turns me off to chicken. I can see why people become vegans.


----------



## EMDispatch (Nov 30, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Calls at the chicken processing plant always suck. I can't get the stink off my boots and it totally turns me off to chicken. I can see why people become vegans.



We get called out for washdowns from the rendering plant trucks... Absolutely sickening. Even worse, since we can't even wash it off, we get to spend an hour babysitting the stuff till their cleanup crews with their own chemical sludge come out and scrape it off.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 30, 2013)

Why do you get called out to those?


----------



## EMDispatch (Nov 30, 2013)

Not really sure beyond, that we can "contain" the spills until their crew get there. That stuff is worse than black ice.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow, after taking almost two full weeks off work, I'm not sure I want to go back!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 30, 2013)

So my shift started at 530. We did a ER to SNF transfer, went to a hard post and I just woke up...

I'll take it.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 30, 2013)

I just woke up after sleeping for 14 hours. 

Don't judge me.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well, no more fast and furious. Paul Walker died today... In a car crash... 

The irony..


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 30, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Well, no more fast and furious. Paul Walker died today... In a car crash...
> 
> The irony..


Well, apparently he wasn't driving...


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 30, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> Well, apparently he wasn't driving...


I realized. Still doesn't take away from the iron in my mind.
Edit: Stumbled across a photo of the car after
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BaXv7ldCQAAZlkX.jpg


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 1, 2013)

EMS1 has an article from REMSA in Reno regarding drivers that fail to move out of the way during emergent responses. Gotta love these "breaking news" style stories. In tomorrow's headline, we'll likely hear how new fangled electricity can "jump start" hearts.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 1, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> EMS1 has an article from REMSA in Reno regarding drivers that fail to move out of the way during emergent responses. Gotta love these "breaking news" style stories. In tomorrow's headline, we'll likely hear how new fangled electricity can "jump start" hearts.



Dude it's pretty bad.

I keep saying we need rumblers in the new units.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> Dude it's pretty bad.
> 
> I keep saying we need rumblers in the new units.



Oh, I'm certain it is. Do you think it's worse than other places or anything new? I think driver's training in general should emphasize pulling to the right and stopping a little bit more. The thing that kills me in this area is people pulling into the right shoulder and continuing to cruise at 65 MPH, thereby blocking the right turn I need to make.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> Dude it's pretty bad.
> 
> I keep saying we need rumblers in the new units.



All of our new units (and several older ones) have the rumblers. I love those


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 1, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Oh, I'm certain it is. Do you think it's worse than other places or anything new? I think driver's training in general should emphasize pulling to the right and stopping a little bit more. The thing that kills me in this area is people pulling into the right shoulder and continuing to cruise at 65 MPH, thereby blocking the right turn I need to make.



I've never worked or driven emergent anywhere else so I can't say but all I will say is that we're generally in the middle lane rather than the far left. People can't be bothered to pull to the right cause they have to make a left turn in a quarter mile. 

They do the pull to the side but not slow down business too. It's so frustrating. There are some drivecams of me saying very rude things...


----------



## TRSpeed (Dec 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> Dude it's pretty bad.
> 
> I keep saying we need rumblers in the new units.



Those are mehh

You need dual real train horns  







DesertEMT66 said:


> All of our new units (and several older ones) have the rumblers. I love those


----------



## Wheel (Dec 1, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Oh, I'm certain it is. Do you think it's worse than other places or anything new? I think driver's training in general should emphasize pulling to the right and stopping a little bit more. The thing that kills me in this area is people pulling into the right shoulder and continuing to cruise at 65 MPH, thereby blocking the right turn I need to make.



This is the worst. The other things are annoying, but this is what gets me the most.


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 1, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I just woke up after sleeping for 14 hours.
> 
> Don't judge me.



I wish I was just in that position. I've been hit hard with a nasty head and chest cold, with a massive sinus headache and blocked ears. I've hardly slept for 2 nights. I finally get to sleep today, just to have someone knock on my bedroom door 2 hours later telling me dinner is ready. And I haven't been able to get back to sleep since... And I don't get a day off until next Saturday.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 1, 2013)

I know I shouldn't laugh at this, but a guy I know went to finish his sleeve today and he fell asleep during it. Artist took it upon himself to draw a face in the moon that was in the sleeve already, that strongly resembles Jack from a Nightmare before Christmas. 
So jacked up, but it's so damn funny. Well, not to him, but to me :rofl:
Edit: About mid arm, right above the elbow (I'd really feel like a nerd if I called it the antecubital fossa, but...)






4


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 1, 2013)

9D4 said:


> I know I shouldn't laugh at this, but a guy I know went to finish his sleeve today and he fell asleep during it. Artist took it upon himself to draw a face in the moon that was in the sleeve already, that strongly resembles Jack from a Nightmare before Christmas.
> So jacked up, but it's so damn funny. Well, not to him, but to me :rofl:
> Edit: About mid arm, right above the elbow (I'd really feel like a nerd if I called it the antecubital fossa, but...)
> 
> ...



My other sleeve would be free.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 1, 2013)

9D4 said:


> I know I shouldn't laugh at this, but a guy I know went to finish his sleeve today and he fell asleep during it. Artist took it upon himself to draw a face in the moon that was in the sleeve already, that strongly resembles Jack from a Nightmare before Christmas.
> So jacked up, but it's so damn funny. Well, not to him, but to me :rofl:
> Edit: About mid arm, right above the elbow (I'd really feel like a nerd if I called it the antecubital fossa, but...)
> 
> ...



I would be beyond furious at this kind of nonsense. A funny practical joke would be a Henna tattoo or something and telling him it's permanent. A real indelible mark he didn't ask for? Guy seems like a complete jerk. How does one fall asleep during a tattoo anyway?


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 1, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I would be beyond furious at this kind of nonsense. A funny practical joke would be a Henna tattoo or something and telling him it's permanent. A real indelible mark he didn't ask for? Guy seems like a complete jerk. How does one fall asleep during a tattoo anyway?


A lot of people do. I went with my cousin for his first one (that took up his whole side) and he fell asleep. 

He says he's not mad, but he turned around and said "I wanted to say something, but he's so damn big". 
So, obviously he doesn't care for it too much


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 1, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I would be beyond furious at this kind of nonsense. A funny practical joke would be a Henna tattoo or something and telling him it's permanent. A real indelible mark he didn't ask for? Guy seems like a complete jerk. How does one fall asleep during a tattoo anyway?



Never gotten all the way asleep but have gotten about as close as you can get without actually being asleep and stayed there for a long while during my back touch up


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> Never gotten all the way asleep but have gotten about as close as you can get without actually being asleep and stayed there for a long while during my back touch up


I'm hoping I do, but I want my first one to be the traditional PJ one after graduation, so I've still got them a few years off. I want that first one to be those green feet on my *** :rofl:
After that I already have the drawings for my whole torso, just a matter of money, then. haha


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 2, 2013)

Just went into the single most disgusting house I've ever seen. We were warned by another crew last week that this residence had really deteriorated, but it was hard to imagine. Diabetic wake-up in a dark corner of a bedroom without electricity of course, and the single worst roach and bedbug infestation I have ever seen. I mean, I've seen urban infestations. I know what bad is, but this needs a new word. Damn things were dropping from the ceiling all around us. After cleaning ourselves as best as we could and returning to the station, we found roach parts on our truck seats. I've changed in to my spare uniform and am debating burning the one I was wearing :/


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Dec 2, 2013)

Ugh, I feel ya.  We had a patient with mad body lice today and I've been itching ever since.  I don't have bugs, but the thought…  Ugh.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 2, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Just went into the single most disgusting house I've ever seen. We were warned by another crew last week that this residence had really deteriorated, but it was hard to imagine. Diabetic wake-up in a dark corner of a bedroom without electricity of course, and the single worst roach and bedbug infestation I have ever seen. I mean, I've seen urban infestations. I know what bad is, but this needs a new word. Damn things were dropping from the ceiling all around us. After cleaning ourselves as best as we could and returning to the station, we found roach parts on our truck seats. I've changed in to my spare uniform and am debating burning the one I was wearing :/



That's foul.

I'd have put my Tyvex suit on.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 2, 2013)

My first official shift in EMS, and tonight I've already cardioverted one patient, hung amio on another, and gave a nice little cocktail to a pedi asthmatic. About bloody time.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 2, 2013)

Mandates! Ahhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 2, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> My first official shift in EMS, and tonight I've already cardioverted one patient, hung amio on another, and gave a nice little cocktail to a pedi asthmatic. About bloody time.



I don't wanna hear it! Haha


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 2, 2013)

Just got unofficial word from one of the ERs I applied at as a medic. I have a new job  just waiting for hr to send me stuff.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 2, 2013)

Monday Night Football.

Big game tonight.

GO HAWKS!


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 2, 2013)

When you're in a fire department based EMS system, it's usually not a good thing when your fire dispatch radio decides to not work


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 2, 2013)

That being said, some Monday's are better than others


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 2, 2013)

It's ALS day today. 

Chest pain, multiple syncopals, missed three dialysis appointments and then just flew a respiratory arrest from the middle of nowhere. Woulda gone by ground but we needed RSI drugs


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 2, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I would be beyond furious at this kind of nonsense. A funny practical joke would be a Henna tattoo or something and telling him it's permanent. A real indelible mark he didn't ask for? Guy seems like a complete jerk. How does one fall asleep during a tattoo anyway?



No way, man that is the most unprofessional thing ever, I would have grabbed his gun and tattooed a big Male member part on his forehead if he wouldve screwed with my tat



TransportJockey said:


> Just got unofficial word from one of the ERs I applied at as a medic. I have a new job  just waiting for hr to send me stuff.



Congrats Dude



lightsandsirens5 said:


> Monday Night Football.
> 
> Big game tonight.
> 
> GO HAWKS!



I know I want to see the Hawks finally do it. Even though I'm a KC fan


OTOH I just came home to water all over the laundry room.... Having a water heater party,, Anyone want to join??


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 2, 2013)

And a fire standby... What is going on today?!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 2, 2013)

Robb said:


> And a fire standby... What is going on today?!



It's AMA day for us today. 4 AMAs and one transport.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 2, 2013)

Been a seizure day for us. Three seizures. The last one got twenty of Valium and ten of versed before the seizure was under control. I wish I had Ativan.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 2, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Been a seizure day for us. Three seizures. The last one got twenty of Valium and ten of versed before the seizure was under control. I wish I had Ativan.



Haha, I could have given 10 of Versed and then encouraging thoughts. I suppose on scene I could take my partner's Versed as well or intercept another unit en-route to the hospital.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 2, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Haha, I could have given 10 of Versed and then encouraging thoughts. I suppose on scene I could take my partner's Versed as well or intercept another unit en-route to the hospital.



That was my entire stock of benzos lol. Anymore than that and I would've been in trouble.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 2, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Haha, I could have given 10 of Versed and then encouraging thoughts. I suppose on scene I could take my partner's Versed as well or intercept another unit en-route to the hospital.



"Doc she got  a total of 10 mg midazolam IVP then some encouraging thoughts finished her off."

Side note...check a BGL before intubating. Fire couldn't understand why I wanted to, even though they'd already been balls deep in her airway with a miller blade an 7.5 ETT and missed.

Then they got even more confused myself and he flight crew corrected the hypoglycemia, gave a touch of Narcan, pulled the BVM and used an NRB + OPA combination. Albeit she got intubated anyways a few minutes later.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 3, 2013)

I should have known I was gonna have to pay for getting to post at the beach this morning. It wasn't so much that the guy called 911 for a nosebleed.  No, what made my heart sink like a stone is when I heard the hospital he was requesting was the level 1 trauma center for the region. To be fair that is his normal go get a checkup hospital, but still a nosebleed there? We pulled in an hour before end of shift, and finally cleared an hour after end of shift.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 3, 2013)

My shift started 8 minutes early with a cardiac arrest. Went very smooth though. We ended up calling it after 25 minutes. It was weird. The room was seriously 100 degrees so the guy was warm. But his jaw was clenched and he had what looked like lavidity on his stomach, but no one could agree if if was or not so we decided to due our 25 minutes. Asystole the entire time.

I have a feeling I'm gonna be in trouble though. My partner gave narcan and bicarb. But it was my call so that's gonna come down on me.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 3, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I should have known I was gonna have to pay for getting to post at the beach this morning. It wasn't so much that the guy called 911 for a nosebleed.  No, what made my heart sink like a stone is when I heard the hospital he was requesting was the level 1 trauma center for the region. To be fair that is his normal go get a checkup hospital, but still a nosebleed there? We pulled in an hour before end of shift, and finally cleared an hour after end of shift.



It's not like they don't see their share of crap too just because they're a level 1. Plenty of beds to go around (and seats in triage).

I brought more BS to Boston Medical Center (largest ED north of NYC) than anywhere else in Boston, just a product of location really.


----------



## exodus (Dec 3, 2013)

Reading through our new 2014 policies, if AMR is responding and will be transporting the patient, we will now have ultimate authority for on-scene care and management.



> 25 Medical Management and Patient Care
> 26 1. The highest level of REMSA authorized transport personnel at scene (EMT, AEMT, or PM) are responsible for the
> 27 medical management of an individual from patient contact / accepting the transfer of care until transferring care
> 28 to an EMS provider of an equal or higher REMSA authorized level, or arriving at an authorized receiving center.



http://remsa.us/policy/2014/3202d.pdf


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2013)

exodus said:


> Reading through our new 2014 policies, if AMR is responding and will be transporting the patient, we will now have ultimate authority for on-scene care and management.
> 
> 
> 
> http://remsa.us/policy/2014/3202d.pdf



Your guys' stuff always confused me. Lol


----------



## EMDispatch (Dec 3, 2013)

Yay... 
I passed my Hose Drager I class... It's gonna be nice to have social life again until rescue classes in the spring.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 3, 2013)

Just found out I start clinical hours soon!  Excited... and I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## firetender (Dec 3, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I've changed in to my spare uniform and am debating burning the one I was wearing :/


 
 Burn it and anything else that had contact with them.

 Bedbugs crank out 200 eggs at a sitting. All they have to do is sit in your clothes a couple of minutes and then walk away leaving you a houseful of worries.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 3, 2013)

A Fib w/ WPW you sneaky :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:. 200s ain't no thanggggg


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 3, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Just got unofficial word from one of the ERs I applied at as a medic. I have a new job  just waiting for hr to send me stuff.



Congrats! 




TransportJockey said:


> Been a seizure day for us. Three seizures. The last one got twenty of Valium and ten of versed before the seizure was under control.* I wish I had Ativan.*



If it took 20 of diazepam and 10 of midazolam to terminate the seizure, then you probably wouldn't carry enough lorazepam to make a difference. I'm pretty sure none of the benzos have even been shown superior over the others at terminating seizures.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 3, 2013)

firetender said:


> Burn it and anything else that had contact with them.
> 
> Bedbugs crank out 200 eggs at a sitting. All they have to do is sit in your clothes a couple of minutes and then walk away leaving you a houseful of worries.



The uniform is nomex. Good luck burning it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 3, 2013)

Halothane said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you  And you probably have a good point. Just a lot of the docs here seem to believe Ativan has magical seizure ending properties. I would have liked to give it a try.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Thank you  And you probably have a good point. Just a lot of the docs here seem to believe Ativan has magical seizure ending properties. I would have liked to give it a try.



They only use Ativan in the ERs here. Never figured out why. Availability maybe? 

Hands down best snapchat I've ever gotten:







Also, my respiratory arrest from yesterday is A&O, extubated and neurologically intact in the ICU  feels good to get something right for once.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 4, 2013)

Yay Michigan lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 4, 2013)

Well... Just gave my boss my notice that I'm stepping down as supervisor and dropping to part time... She's very not happy, but I can't turn down a $2/hr pay raise, better benefits, and possibility (very real possibility) of picking up PRN fixed wing shifts at the flight service this hospital runs... Trying very hard not to burn the bridge to the Evil Empire


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 4, 2013)

Congrats on getting the hospital gig!  And the possible PRN flight gigs!


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ugh. The only good thing about being sick is not having to feel bad about taking NyQuil and going into a comatose state for 14 hours. I seriously wonder why it has such an effect on me.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 4, 2013)

Stop wondering and just enjoy the bliss!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 4, 2013)

Staged for call #6 four hours in. 

It's gonna be a long day.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 4, 2013)

I had 1 call last night. At the very beginning of the shift. 

My partner was unbearable to work with. First on the call (chest pain from an urgent care to an ER) she tells me that when we get in the truck I need to hang the IV bag up, then tells me I need to put the pt on the monitor, and when we get 6 minutes out I need to call the hospital and give report, and she would do it for me if I didn't feel comfortable.  Grr.

So then when it's time to go to bed, I get in the back of the truck. It was like 19 degrees so I turn the heat on. Every time I would fall asleep, she would turn the master switch off and cut power and heat to the back. She said the heat wAs too loud and she couldn't hear her music. 

That is why I don't pick up OT. 

/rant


----------



## SSwain (Dec 4, 2013)

Damn....my car has a blown head gasket. So now I am faced with the dilemma of either repairing it or replacing it.
FWIW...it's a 2001 Pontiac Grand Am with 157,000 miles on it. Yeah, the cost of repairing it is almost as much as it is worth for a trade in if it were in good condition.
It was my wife's car until my  '94 Toyota truck bit the dust after 18 years and 209,000 miles. Now she's doing the whole mini-van thing.

Looking at a Ford Fusion....anybody drive / own one? What's your impression?


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 4, 2013)

SSwain said:


> Damn....my car has a blown head gasket. So now I am faced with the dilemma of either repairing it or replacing it.
> FWIW...it's a 2001 Pontiac Grand Am with 157,000 miles on it. Yeah, the cost of repairing it is almost as much as it is worth for a trade in if it were in good condition.
> It was my wife's car until my  '94 Toyota truck bit the dust after 18 years and 209,000 miles. Now she's doing the whole mini-van thing.
> 
> Looking at a Ford Fusion....anybody drive / own one? What's your impression?


That would be the fault of the Dexcool :glare: Worst invention ever. I was lucky in that mine only blew the intake manifold gasket... 

Personal opinion, I like the Mazda 6 better. My mom had one and that thing was awesome (bonus bit, later this year they are offering a new diesel).

Anyways, depends on the year of the Fusion. They've changed the engine a lot on them. I've heard bad things about the 2.5L (2010) and good things about the 2.3L (2008). Also good things about the 2.0L (2013). Of course, the 2.0L is the top of line motor for 2013, so...
I drove my exes 2013 Fusion a couple times that had the 1.6L turbo 4, also available in the '13 and I personally didn't feel like it was peppy enough. I felt like it couldn't get out of it's own way 
The Ecoboost hype didn't live up either. Her's was rated at 25 and 32 or somewhere close and I remember her getting around 22 average, not with real spirited driving, either.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 4, 2013)

SSwain said:


> Damn....my car has a blown head gasket. So now I am faced with the dilemma of either repairing it or replacing it.
> FWIW...it's a 2001 Pontiac Grand Am with 157,000 miles on it. Yeah, the cost of repairing it is almost as much as it is worth for a trade in if it were in good condition.
> It was my wife's car *until my  '94 Toyota truck bit the dust after 18 years and 209,000 miles*. Now she's doing the whole mini-van thing.
> 
> Looking at a Ford Fusion....anybody drive / own one? What's your impression?



What on earth did you do to your Toyota truck to kill it after only 18 years and 209k miles??????

Sorry to hear about your car. My little beater (2005 Suzuki Aerio) just bit the dust too. Now I am having to spend twice as much in gas and pile the miles onto my 2012 Tacoma during my long commutes.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 4, 2013)

I was in an accident last week, totaled my cavalier. 

I now drive a 2009 kia sportage. I love it. Gas kinda sucks. I get about 300 miles per tank. 20-25 mpg.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 4, 2013)

*Vec drip*

Used a vecuronium drip today during a somewhat longish (3.5 hours) case in the OR.

Let's just say, I will be doing that much more frequently from now on.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 4, 2013)

Halothane said:


> Used a vecuronium drip today during a somewhat longish (3.5 hours) case in the OR.
> 
> Let's just say, I will be doing that much more frequently from now on.



That's not done often? Do you normally just give a bolus and redose when needed?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 4, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> That's not done often? Do you normally just give a bolus and redose when needed?



I don't think it is that uncommon, but it's the first time I've done one. Most people just re-bolus prn and reverse at the end because that it usually easier, but this was a patient who needed to be relaxed but we didn't want a dense blockade on and wanted to use minimal reversal on, and the vec drip was just surprisingly titrateable and responsive.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 4, 2013)

Poor decision of the day: kicking the shopping cart with my shin, right at the sensitive area from shin splints... I nearly vomited...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 4, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> The uniform is nomex. Good luck burning it.



Nomex will burn very will...in an oxygen enriched atmosphere.


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 4, 2013)

SSwain said:


> Damn....my car has a blown head gasket. So now I am faced with the dilemma of either repairing it or replacing it.
> FWIW...it's a 2001 Pontiac Grand Am with 157,000 miles on it. Yeah, the cost of repairing it is almost as much as it is worth for a trade in if it were in good condition.
> It was my wife's car until my  '94 Toyota truck bit the dust after 18 years and 209,000 miles. Now she's doing the whole mini-van thing.
> 
> Looking at a Ford Fusion....anybody drive / own one? What's your impression?



If you were closer much closer I could do that Head Gasket in about 5 hours, I usually charge, about 300 bucks. Overall 500 with parts. They are a easy fix 



9D4 said:


> That would be the fault of the Dexcool :glare: Worst invention ever. I was lucky in that mine only blew the intake manifold gasket...



Dexcool, was part of the problem, the other part was GM was using a gasket design from the 70's and was incompatible with Dex Cool, thus the Gasket got eaten away causing manifold failure, I worked for GM in the height of that situation, I done enough 3.4 intakes and head gaskets that I could do one in my sleep. 

My Grand Am had 23k on it when I replaced the intakes and heads with a Fel Pro Gasket set which stayed on the car on its way to the boneyard with 273k on the clock and a blown transmission. 

IMHO my significant other has a Cruze, no issues whatsoever just don't buy the turbo charged one. They have no get up and go and they shift like a bear. A friend of mine bought a Chevy Sonic a few months back which is a nice ride if you buy the 4 door.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 4, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> If you were closer much closer I could do that Head Gasket in about 5 hours, I usually charge, about 300 bucks. Overall 500 with parts. They are a easy fix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was an issue on more than the 3.4, ha. I had to do the intake manifold gaskets on both of my 3.8's (one GTP, one base Firebird, both '98s). The Firebird's blew at 40k miles and the GTPs at 160.  
Cruze's are nice. Really nice considering the price point. I'm excited about the new diesels (can you tell I like diesels?). 
I haven't driven a Sonic, but my current girlfriend's family has 3 of them. One for the brother, one for her, and one for her mom. All of them seem pretty nice, considering the pricing is pretty low. The back seats were always too tiny for me, though. Those were all hatches, but I don't think there's a lot of difference in the sedan. 
I'd be more apt to compare the Cruze to the Fusion, rather than the Sonic/ Fusion, but they still are nice. IMO, the interior in the Sonic is kinda... lacking... though.


----------



## SSwain (Dec 5, 2013)

Really want a Jeep Wrangler, it's one of the things on my bucket list....but cannot afford one at this time.
I am not a big fan of GM products, only reason we had the Pontiac was because my wife was working for Mercury Marine at the time and because Mercury was using GM engines for the stern drive assemblies, we were able to get employee price levels on GM vehicles.

My Toyota was a damned fine truck. I racked up 2 deer, 1 turkey, 1 pheasant, and multiple raccoons, 'possums, rabbits and squirrels. My body shop loved me!
 Still ran like a champ.
Timing chain snapped and cracked the housing and my coolant was mixing with my oil, and my oil was mixing with my coolant. Wouldn't have too bad to fix it, but the body was falling apart...literally, and the frame was showing signs of 18 winters and road salt in WI. The frame member that ran between the main frame rails that protected the transfer case was 90% rusted thru.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 5, 2013)

I paid off my '08 F150 in August...and got a 2005 Kia Spectra for cheap.

Haven't taken the F150 more than a hundred miles since August. The Kia, on the other hand, is a trooper. 30mpg, runs well, and has more 'standard' features than most mid-level domestic trims.

FWIW, it's going to be very hard to get me back to domestic cars, trucks notwithstanding. The new Fusions and Focuses are great rides, but they're pretty darned pricey; the Fiestas and Sonics are 'alright', but a bit lacking in size.

Kia and Hyandai (siblings), Subaru and Nissan are solid cars and are generally 'better' purchases. I have yet to be disappointed by either my Spectra or my wife's Sportage. (BTW, the Sportage is a fantastic and sharp-looking crossover).


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 5, 2013)

I feel like a non-transporting fire medic today. I'm basically driving around an FTO and new hire/new grad paramedic, so they run every single call. I show up, put a BP cuff and 4 lead on, set up an IV in the ambulance for them, then drive around for a while alone until they get back from the hospital.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 5, 2013)

SSwain said:


> Really want a Jeep Wrangler, it's one of the things on my bucket list....but cannot afford one at this time.



Make sure you buy a hardtop. My Jeep is freezing in the winter with the soft top. And I wish I would have bought a Unlimited instead of a 2dr.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 5, 2013)

This novocaine is working to good, I can't feel the left side of my mouth and tongue haha


----------



## Anjel (Dec 5, 2013)

Zero. Fun. Allowed. Sir!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 5, 2013)

An ambulance can never have enough lights


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 5, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> An ambulance can never have enough lights


You're right. It needs 2x the lights it has now!


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 5, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> An ambulance can never have enough lights



This picture is worthless during daylight. I do really want to see a nighttime pic of it though...


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 5, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> This picture is worthless during daylight. I do really want to see a nighttime pic of it though...


Agreed.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 5, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> This picture is worthless during daylight. I do really want to see a nighttime pic of it though...



Quoted for truth!


----------



## Tigger (Dec 6, 2013)

And for the fourth straight week that magical 100 hours of pay mark has been reached. 

Except this time it's 10 below and the wind is up, it may take an act of god to get me out of bed and into the truck.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 6, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> This picture is worthless during daylight. I do really want to see a nighttime pic of it though...





9D4 said:


> Agreed.





Robb said:


> Quoted for truth!



I will get one either tomorrow or Saturday. We still have to add some stuff (we are turning it into a reindeer.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I will get one either tomorrow or Saturday. We still have to add some stuff (we are turning it into a reindeer.



That'd never fly here. I wore a Santa hat and made my Intermediate wear an Elf hat on Christmas last year and almost got written up...

In other news...this bad girl is coming out to play this weekend in some freshies!!!!


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 6, 2013)

9D4 said:


> It was an issue on more than the 3.4, ha. I had to do the intake manifold gaskets on both of my 3.8's (one GTP, one base Firebird, both '98s). The Firebird's blew at 40k miles and the GTPs at 160.
> Cruze's are nice. Really nice considering the price point. I'm excited about the new diesels (can you tell I like diesels?).
> I haven't driven a Sonic, but my current girlfriend's family has 3 of them. One for the brother, one for her, and one for her mom. All of them seem pretty nice, considering the pricing is pretty low. The back seats were always too tiny for me, though. Those were all hatches, but I don't think there's a lot of difference in the sedan.
> I'd be more apt to compare the Cruze to the Fusion, rather than the Sonic/ Fusion, but they still are nice. IMO, the interior in the Sonic is kinda... lacking... though.



Yeah the sonic is pretty much interior by playskool otoh I'd kill for a diesel cruise but yano I'm a broke *** paramedic student 

So I figure if he wants cheap and reliable sonic, if he wants cost effective yet comfy and reliable "roll your windows down & Cruze" 

the gasket material and dexcool was a disaster the 2.2,3.4,3.8,4.3 and 5.7 were all victims there was actually a lawsuit against GM that permitted customers 700 dollar reimbursement for  any costs paid for replacement you had to meet the criteria 


RocketMedic said:


> I paid off my '08 F150 in August...and got a 2005 Kia Spectra for cheap.
> 
> Haven't taken the F150 more than a hundred miles since August. The Kia, on the other hand, is a trooper. 30mpg, runs well, and has more 'standard' features than most mid-level domestic trims.
> 
> ...



Subaru is a great ride kinda costly, that tastes horrible coming out of a die hard Chevy guys mouth 


DesertEMT66 said:


> An ambulance can never have enough lights



You need to get this at night lit up


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 6, 2013)

This is the sickest thing I've read in a long time... 



> SHOCK: MOM & DAD PLANNED TO HAVE SEX WITH THEIR KIDS BEFORE THEY WERE BORN — AND DID


http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...ith-their-kids-before-they-were-born-and-did/


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 6, 2013)

9D4 said:


> This is the sickest thing I've read in a long time...
> 
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...ith-their-kids-before-they-were-born-and-did/



Whiskey Tango Foxtrot 

That's sick I'm sure someone would die if that was even spoke of about my kids


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 6, 2013)

Robb said:


> That'd never fly here. I wore a Santa hat and made my Intermediate wear an Elf hat on Christmas last year and almost got written up...
> 
> In other news...this bad girl is coming out to play this weekend in some freshies!!!!



It's for a Christmas parade put on by the city. Our boss didn't really like the plan at first but now he is on board with it and helping us.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I will get one either tomorrow or Saturday. We still have to add some stuff (we are turning it into a reindeer.



A reindeer? I once got turned into a newt... (I got better)


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 6, 2013)

9D4 said:


> This is the sickest thing I've read in a long time...
> 
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...ith-their-kids-before-they-were-born-and-did/


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 6, 2013)

JPINFV said:


>


Didn't work
Edit: Ahh, gotcha. Read one of the first few comments regarding Florida on it... ha.
Edit again: Or that comment could've disappeared... It regarded nuking Florida.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 6, 2013)

Picture updated. If it's weird or sickening news, there's a good chance it's from Florida.


----------



## exodus (Dec 6, 2013)

11 calls in 12 hours yesterday With 7 transports blehhh.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 6, 2013)

exodus said:


> 11 calls in 12 hours yesterday With 7 transports blehhh.



Sounds like a 405 shift


----------



## exodus (Dec 6, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Sounds like a 405 shift



106, they sat at palm and dillon all day. Haha.


----------



## Wheel (Dec 6, 2013)

Just got a call saying I'm accepted. I'll be starting my bachelors degree completion in January. This next year is going to be busy.


----------



## EMDispatch (Dec 6, 2013)

I've never had a bigger urge to grab a radio and remind some people who is really in charge.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 6, 2013)

EMDispatch said:


> I've never had a bigger urge to grab a radio and remind some people who is really in charge.



Hmmm... your name is EMDispatcher... who do YOU think is really in charge?


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 6, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Hmmm... your name is EMDispatcher... who do YOU think is really in charge?


You're just enjoying riling people up lately... Haha, first the bug out bag, now this.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 6, 2013)

99% complete (night time pictures will be posted tomorrow).


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 6, 2013)

One of the toughest shifts I have had in a while. I have been dealing with a large SA bleed mixed with A fib RVR and an MI. Not looking good.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 6, 2013)

How about we take the medical discussions to their own threads so they don't get lost in the chatter of this one?


----------



## EMDispatch (Dec 7, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Hmmm... your name is EMDispatcher... who do YOU think is really in charge?



Don't get me wrong when you're on scene as a provider or officer you have control of that scene, but the comm center has control of the county. Don't demand I move equipment When I have a better understanding of the big picture than you do... Don't think you can respond to calls after your cancelled, and then transfer staffing without telling me... Don't tell me how the call should have been dispatched, and complain why you weren't on it, especially when you've never set a foot in the Comm Center...And don't even get me started on volly fire chiefs...

Sorry, it's been a long and frustrating week...


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 7, 2013)

EMDispatch said:


> Don't get me wrong when you're on scene as a provider or officer you have control of that scene, but the comm center has control of the county. Don't demand I move equipment When I have a better understanding of the big picture than you do... Don't think you can respond to calls after your cancelled, and then transfer staffing without telling me... Don't tell me how the call should have been dispatched, and complain why you weren't on it, especially when you've never set a foot in the Comm Center...And don't even get me started on volly fire chiefs...
> 
> Sorry, it's been a long and frustrating week...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 7, 2013)

STXmedic said:


>



Dress in the drag often do ya?

:rofl:


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 7, 2013)

Sometimes I just want to laugh at the people that say you can't be a good medic, without being an EMT first. 
I've seen that theme repeatedly on Noc Medics the past few days, it's grating my nerves. I think it's going to be particularly annoying once I'm actually in the field. 
I've done time with a medic that was an EMT for 5 years before advancing. I told him I was having pharm trouble, particularly dopamine and was told "just run it wide open till you get effects and back it off". Obviously field time doesn't translate to being a better medic.
I was going to rant more, but I'm cutting myself off.
Edit: I made a terrible mistake getting involved in that thread...


----------



## EMDispatch (Dec 7, 2013)

STXmedic said:


>



:rofl: 
Hey it's all fun and games till I dispatch an ALS transport unit, and get a BLS driver only unit.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 7, 2013)

Sitting in a refresher today... and one of the first things brought up is profession vs blue collar. They are hammering us that we need to strive for higher internal standards before external standards catch up to us. That we need to strive for higher education among ourselves before we can expect anyone to expect it for us.
I'm gonna like this refresher


----------



## mct601 (Dec 7, 2013)

anyways

I'm working two days a week (24hr shifts) at a hospital based service, and making full time wages. I am making roughly $14,000 more than if I worked with my local private service working a 7-day rotation. Pretty sweet gig. 

I applied for a PRN spot at another hospital based service as well as New Orleans EMS. I am really hoping for NOEMS, but I figure it'll take a few months if at all so I will probably accept the spot at the other if my interview goes well. 


Oh, and Mississippi has approved state recognized Critical Care Paramedic licensure and the board is now ironing out a Community Paramedic licensure (in the infancy of the discussion, but positive progress). Cool stuff.


----------



## Wheel (Dec 7, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Sitting in a refresher today... and one of the first things brought up is profession vs blue collar. They are hammering us that we need to strive for higher internal standards before external standards catch up to us. That we need to strive for higher education among ourselves before we can expect anyone to expect it for us.
> I'm gonna like this refresher



How is that being received by your colleagues? I know you're pro education, but how is everyone else dealing with it.






So I'm starting my degree in January, so I'm looking at jobs in areas I want to be in that require a degree, and I'm not coming up with much. I'd like to do advocacy or system design work, ideally, but not much of that exists outside of consulting (which is hard to get in without experience.) Maybe I can find a job with the NAEMT or something.


----------



## EMT2B (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh, my! Never a dull moment! My church had their Christmas party tonight, and one of the teenagers FDGB into a plate glass window. He's all right, was taken to ER via ambo just to cover all bases. Gave me a chance to practice my assessment skills. I got as much as the ABC's and checking his pulse/pupils. Only after the medics took him and I was driving home in my car did the rest of it (DCAPBLSTIC, A&O questions, etc) come flooding back into my brain. Interestingly enough, even though his noggin is what hit the glass (as far as I could tell) the only broken skin he had was a few minor cuts to his fingers. Like I said, never a dull moment!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 8, 2013)

I did it big and deleted my entire iTunes Library off my computer partially because all the music I care about is backed up along with the TV shows and Movies. Podcasts are pretty easily replaceable...

It freed up 94 gigabytes of space. My Macbook has a 160 (I think) GB hard drive. Wow...

Hopefully I'll have some sweet videos for ya'll tomorrow. Dumped ~30 inches where we're headed. Mountain Cowboys yeeeeeeeehaawwwwwwwww!


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> I did it big and deleted my entire iTunes Library off my computer partially because all the music I care about is backed up along with the TV shows and Movies. Podcasts are pretty easily replaceable...
> 
> It freed up 94 gigabytes of space. My Macbook has a 160 (I think) GB hard drive. Wow...
> 
> Hopefully I'll have some sweet videos for ya'll tomorrow. Dumped ~30 inches where we're headed. Mountain Cowboys yeeeeeeeehaawwwwwwwww!




That's a tiny hard drive, especially considering the price of a Macbook. My $500 Toshiba has a 760 gig... 
You can buy an external if space is an issue. Not sure the normal price, but I bought one last week that was 2 terabytes (2,048 gigs) for $70 during cyber week on Amazon. They sell single terabyte ones, too, they were around $50. 
It's worth it to me, but only because I have a lot of downloads (my Steam library is now around 30 gigs, plus 105 for music and another 160 for movies... haha)



EMT2B said:


> Oh, my! Never a dull moment! My church had their Christmas party tonight, and one of the teenagers FDGB into a plate glass window. He's all right, was taken to ER via ambo just to cover all bases. Gave me a chance to practice my assessment skills. I got as much as the ABC's and checking his pulse/pupils. Only after the medics took him and I was driving home in my car did the rest of it (DCAPBLSTIC, A&O questions, etc) come flooding back into my brain. Interestingly enough, even though his noggin is what hit the glass (as far as I could tell) the only broken skin he had was a few minor cuts to his fingers. Like I said, never a dull moment!


Reminds me of a time back in high school in my weight lifting class, one of my friends that I've know for years, he got mad and punched one of the windows on the gym door out. The kind of window they used to put in with the wire mesh. He ended up having to get, if memory is right, around 40 stiches throughout his arm. 
The kid is just wrong in the head, though, ha. He's always been the kid that's running at 120%, 100% of the time. 
I walked by him in another class once and the teacher made the mistake of putting him next to the window, so he could see the hall. He saw me and instead of waving like a normal person, just started hitting his head on the glass to get my attention. 
He's not the brightest kid, but anything to do with vehicles he gets in a split second. It took me forever to understand rotary engines and we started talking about them one day and he had never looked into them, then he did and just after looking at a picture, he explained to me how it worked. It's insane.


----------



## exodus (Dec 8, 2013)

So, I've never had bacardi 151... I've had it tonight.  I mad my first drink too strong, I'm :censored::censored::censored::censored:ed.  I've also never had grey goose. That :censored::censored::censored::censored: burns like a mofo!!


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 8, 2013)

exodus said:


> So, I've never had bacardi 151... I've had it tonight.  I mad my first drink too strong, I'm :censored::censored::censored::censored:ed.  I've also never had grey goose. That :censored::censored::censored::censored: burns like a mofo!!



Bacardi 151 put me in the ER and almost got me a tube.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 8, 2013)

Chase said:


> Bacardi 151 put me in the ER and almost got me a tube.



Cough cough (lightweight) cough.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 8, 2013)

Lol the ER wanted me to intubate my drunk patient the other night that was breathing just fine on his own, with a GCS of 3. I'm like uh nope haha

He was intubated in the ER with a BAC of .573


----------



## Tigger (Dec 8, 2013)

Chase said:


> Bacardi 151 put me in the ER and almost got me a tube.



And ruined some expensive jeans...


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 8, 2013)

Tigger said:


> And ruined some expensive jeans...



True! :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 8, 2013)

exodus said:


> So, I've never had bacardi 151... I've had it tonight.  I mad my first drink too strong, I'm :censored::censored::censored::censored:ed.  I've also never had grey goose. That :censored::censored::censored::censored: burns like a mofo!!



Pyrat rum > all other rums.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 8, 2013)

Wheel said:


> How is that being received by your colleagues? I know you're pro education, but how is everyone else dealing with it.



They seem to be taking it very well. I lucked out and got a great group of instructors and some great providers sitting in the class with me. 
First topic this morning was fighting the old statement of 'ems doesn't diagnose'. Plus there's a lot of talk about coming away from the technician titles and becoming true clinicians and professionals


----------



## MedicRobNL (Dec 8, 2013)

Directionless eh? 

Hmmm, well this morning I paired my Orange Pastel Leopard to my Sharp Sunglow, and my Pastel Dream Hypo Motley 66%het Anery to my Pastel Dream Hypo DH Ghost. These are boa constrictors.... I breed snakes.

I also cleaned my Green Anacondas enclosure and grabbed some pictures of her.

Have been keeping reptiles and snakes for 19 years.

Rob


----------



## EMT2B (Dec 8, 2013)

I talked to the father of the kid who passed out yesterday.  Apparently, the boy's BP was around 239!!  O_O  He's a slender, otherwise healthy, active 14 y/o boy.  **wonders now where that hypertension could have come from**  Anyways, the kid is doing much better and was back in church today.


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 8, 2013)

Yesterday I took my boys to see Santa and get their pictures taken. One of the local animal hospitals was having pet photos with Santa to help raise money for a local family in need.

Santa didn't even blink when I took the 4 rats out of the carrier.






Left to right is Yoda, Jojo, Tigger, and Loki.


----------



## EMT2B (Dec 8, 2013)

"Santa" looks like he's wearing PJs and a cheap piece of craft fur tied around his face!  **is biased cuz her Pops is the ultimate Santa, even though he's hung up his boots for good**


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 8, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> "Santa" looks like he's wearing PJs and a cheap piece of craft fur tied around his face!  **is biased cuz her Pops is the ultimate Santa, even though he's hung up his boots for good**



Did you notice Santa was wearing combat boots?


----------



## EMDispatch (Dec 8, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Did you notice Santa was wearing combat boots?



Hey... Christmas ain't as simple as it used to be...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 8, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Lol the ER wanted me to intubate my drunk patient the other night that was breathing just fine on his own, with a GCS of 3. I'm like uh nope haha
> 
> He was intubated in the ER with a BAC of .573



Uh....so, you didn't tube your pt with a GCS of 3? Why not?

Breathing fine doesn't mean good airway maintenance...in a matter of seconds you can loose it.


Or am I missing something here?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 8, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Uh....so, you didn't tube your pt with a GCS of 3? Why not?
> 
> Breathing fine doesn't mean good airway maintenance...in a matter of seconds you can loose it.
> 
> ...



I don't have RSI, we were 3 minutes away. His airway was perfect, no snoring respirations, and satting at 100%. He was just drunk.


----------



## brian328 (Dec 8, 2013)

.573 is beyond drunk. I'm not even sure how it's possible to drink that much.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 8, 2013)

brian328 said:


> .573 is beyond drunk. I'm not even sure how it's possible to drink that much.



Yea. He was extubated and discharged the next day. I just ran in and asked the doc. She said they intubated him, because they didn't have anyone to watch him. And he was fighting the tube so they put him on a propofol drip.


----------



## Wheel (Dec 9, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> They seem to be taking it very well. I lucked out and got a great group of instructors and some great providers sitting in the class with me.
> First topic this morning was fighting the old statement of 'ems doesn't diagnose'. Plus there's a lot of talk about coming away from the technician titles and becoming true clinicians and professionals



Awesome. What group is teaching this refresher? Is it through a particular organization?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 9, 2013)

This is what it's supposed to look like...





This is what the front left looks like now....





And this is what I look like after hitting a rock doing 40+...supected torn rotator cuff. Boo. 





Stay safe out there y'all.


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 9, 2013)

Bummer I've taken my share of tumbles on ATV's so I been in your shoes. 

OTOH, We finally got some snow today, enough to make the everyone drive like morons.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 9, 2013)

We have snow in the mountains but that is all. Its been freezing cold here, 44ºF (that's too cold for SoCal).


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2013)

I think the high here today was 10F, but no snow.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 9, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We have snow in the mountains but that is all. Its been freezing cold here, 44ºF (that's too cold for SoCal).


It's about 29 degrees where I'm at. We also have snow in the mountains, none on the valley floor. It's just too cold for some here, but I'm ok with it. We're going to have night-time sub-freezing temps for quite a while. At least daytime temps will be somewhat OK.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 9, 2013)

It was -4 when I started my truck this morning. Took me 10 minutes to start the damn thing though.

I haven't even started yet and I already hate Light Duty.


----------



## exodus (Dec 9, 2013)

Robb said:


> It was -4 when I started my truck this morning. Took me 10 minutes to start the damn thing though.
> 
> I haven't even started yet and I already hate Light Duty.



Robb, you need to stop going all out in the beginning of the season. Didn't you hurt yourself doing the same thing last year?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 9, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Awesome. What group is teaching this refresher? Is it through a particular organization?



It was done by the UNM EMS Academy. Great bunch of people


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm pretty tired of this whole being sick thing I've got going on. I'm debating how much longer I want to try to push through it with liberal doses of cold meds before finally going in to make sure it's not bacterial bronchitis.


----------



## SSwain (Dec 9, 2013)

Had my day job's company Christmas party Sat night. (Non EMS)
Did my best to finish off a bottle of Dewars....got about half way, then my wife told me it was time to go... I think they watered it down. I had 6 on the rocks and was still standing straight and not slurring.
Seriously though....last night was first time I was called to see if I could come in and cover due to high amount of MVAs .
 Friggin  people forget how to drive in snow every year.


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 9, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> "Santa" looks like he's wearing PJs and a cheap piece of craft fur tied around his face!  **is biased cuz her Pops is the ultimate Santa, even though he's hung up his boots for good**



My guess would be 'easy to clean or replace' since pets can be messy, destructive critters.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 9, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I don't have RSI, we were 3 minutes away. His airway was perfect, no snoring respirations, and satting at 100%. He was just drunk.



No RSI needed. You have drug assisted crash airway? (Versed maybe)? And with a GCS of 3, you probably don't even need that. 

I'm sure as heck not criticizing you. Jut remember that anyone that depressed, with that much of a toxic substance on board is at an EXTREME risk of loosing their airway in a flash. I know, I have had someone with a seemingly patent airway, and 30 seconds later, I am trying to move at light speed to get it back. 

He vomits without an airway in place, and suddenly those are the longest three minutes of your life, plenty long enough for him to arrest.

Just my $0.02. But then again, I am pretty darn aggressive when it comes to airway management. More so than most I would think.


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 9, 2013)

ahhh. a break finally.. h34r:h34r:

on the go since 8AM. fall with a broken wrist, 2 cardiac arrests. a stroke, and a refusal. not a good day at all.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 9, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> No RSI needed. You have drug assisted crash airway? (Versed maybe)? And with a GCS of 3, you probably don't even need that.
> 
> I'm sure as heck not criticizing you. Jut remember that anyone that depressed, with that much of a toxic substance on board is at an EXTREME risk of loosing their airway in a flash. I know, I have had someone with a seemingly patent airway, and 30 seconds later, I am trying to move at light speed to get it back.
> 
> ...



The answer to a potential airway problem is not necessarily intubation. If you are close to the hospital, I think BLS airway is probably the way to go, especially if you don't have a real RSI protocol (versed is a horrible drug to intubate on).

I think trying to intubate someone who has a patent airway and is breathing fine - especially when you are really close to a hospital - is a bad move.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 9, 2013)

I have 10mg of versed in my box. I have no protocol for drug assisted intubation. I wouldn't even know an appropriate dose.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 9, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I have 10mg of versed in my box. I have no protocol for drug assisted intubation. I wouldn't even know an appropriate dose.



All of it. Hahah.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 9, 2013)

Halothane said:


> The answer to a potential airway problem is not necessarily intubation. If you are close to the hospital, I think BLS airway is probably the way to go, especially if you don't have a real RSI protocol (versed is a horrible drug to intubate on).
> 
> I think trying to intubate someone who has a patent airway and is breathing fine - especially when you are really close to a hospital - is a bad move.



Breathing fine has nothing to do with it. I could not care less. Breathing or not.

It is airway patentcy that I am concerned about. He has a high potential of loosing that patent airway so fast, you couldn't even get your suction turned on. The man has a GCS of THREE. You probably aren't even going to need drugs, for one. Crash him, tubed in 2-3 minutes, at the ER within 5-6. With a solidly patent airway.

BLS airway has it's place, don't get me wrong. But in my opinion, this is an ALS airway patient. 

Part of the reason that is my opinion is because I would get called up by QA/QI and asked why he didn't get a tube. And as previously stated, I am rather on the aggressive side of airway management.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 9, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Breathing fine has nothing to do with it. I could not care less. Breathing or not.
> 
> It is airway patentcy that I am concerned about. He has a high potential of loosing that patent airway so fast, you couldn't even get your suction turned on. The man has a GCS of THREE. You probably aren't even going to need drugs, for one. Crash him, tubed in 2-3 minutes, at the ER within 5-6. With a solidly patent airway.
> 
> ...




The problem with this approach is that it exaggerates the risk of monitoring the airway (vs. intervening) and completely ignores the significant risks inherent in prehospital intubation, especially when you don't have the ability to do RSI. 

What do you mean you can "lose" the airway? What are you afraid of happening that can't be corrected with an OPA, good BVM skills, and suction? What are you afraid of happening that doesn't actually become MORE LIKELY during an intubation attempt, in which case you'l likely end up BVM'ing anyway?

Prehospital intubation is sometimes appropriate, but not always. It should not be the automatic default. It is often difficult and always risky for the patient. Not everyone who needs airway management needs an ET tube. BVM is not just a rescue technique. 

Being "aggressive" is not always the best thing to do.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 9, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> He vomits without an airway in place, and suddenly those are the longest three minutes of your life, plenty long enough for him to arrest.



And then spend weeks in the ICU with aspiration PNA/ARDS/ARF/etc


----------



## exodus (Dec 9, 2013)

Halothane said:


> The problem with this approach is that it exaggerates the risk of monitoring the airway (vs. intervening) and completely ignores the significant risks inherent in prehospital intubation, especially when you don't have the ability to do RSI.
> 
> What do you mean you can "lose" the airway? What are you afraid of happening that can't be corrected with an OPA, good BVM skills, and suction? What are you afraid of happening that doesn't actually become MORE LIKELY during an intubation attempt, in which case you'l likely end up BVM'ing anyway?
> 
> ...



Don't patients with acute alcohol poisoning vomit a lot? And I would imagine it being quite difficult to suction everything faster than the patient could take a breath.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 9, 2013)

Chase said:


> And then spend weeks in the ICU with aspiration PNA/ARDS/ARF/etc



Job security, Chase :rofl: :unsure:


----------



## Aprz (Dec 9, 2013)

Perhaps we should split this from 100% Directionless?



Anjel said:


> I have 10mg of versed in my box. I have no protocol for drug assisted intubation. I wouldn't even know an appropriate dose.


I made a thread on this a long time ago (Rapid Sequence Induction (RSI) HOWTO), read Manual of Emergency Airway, and read a ton of online articles and protocols on it. The answer is actually very variable, however, common initial dose seems to be 0.1 mg/kg over several minutes.

I agree that the patient should have been intubated, however, not with midazolam (versed) only. I've read midazolam is a poor choice for RSI, that it's onset is still too slow, etomidate (0.3 mg/kg) or other induction agents are better. I've also read many articles that have said RSI is superior to drug facilitated intubation (ie sedated without paralytics), that providers have more difficulty larygnoscopy during drug facilitated intubation vs RSI, drug facilitated intubation has significantly higher failure rates than RSI. Since she was so close to the Emergency Room, I think it was a better choice to hold off on it. Had she been further away, I may have considered calling for orders for drug facilitated intubation, but not really sure what would be the line for that. Maybe >15 minutes transport time?

During transport, just have the suction machine on, yankauer and suction tubing connected, be prepared to suction. I'd insert a nasopharyngeal airway (NPA) or two. Also have the patient transported in the lateral recumbent position with the head of bed slightly elevated if possible.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 9, 2013)

I wasn't saying he didn't need to be intubated... I was saying with what I have... I wasn't doing it when he was stable and I was close.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 9, 2013)

Ugh I absolutely hate this time of year... Never really known why, but the past two or three years, the holiday season makes me even more depressed than usual... which tends to be a rather lot


----------



## EMDispatch (Dec 9, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh I absolutely hate this time of year... Never really known why, but the past two or three years, the holiday season makes me even more depressed than usual... which tends to be a rather lot



I understand the feeling... When I was kid I lost a friend around this time. I didn't realize how much it still affected me until a cardiac arrest call the other day.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 9, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I wasn't saying he didn't need to be intubated... I was saying with what I have... I wasn't doing it when he was stable and I was close.


I agree.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks like a bad call with all the ambulances, nope. It's just a video we are making for our Christmas party.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 9, 2013)

EMDispatch said:


> I understand the feeling... When I was kid I lost a friend around this time. I didn't realize how much it still affected me until a cardiac arrest call the other day.



My former girlfriend's birthday is NY Day... and it hits me how much I miss her every holiday season...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 9, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh I absolutely hate this time of year... Never really known why, but the past two or three years, the holiday season makes me even more depressed than usual... which tends to be a rather lot



I know exactly what you mean bro...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 9, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Breathing fine has nothing to do with it. I could not care less. Breathing or not.
> 
> It is airway patentcy that I am concerned about. He has a high potential of loosing that patent airway so fast, you couldn't even get your suction turned on. The man has a GCS of THREE. You probably aren't even going to need drugs, for one. Crash him, tubed in 2-3 minutes, at the ER within 5-6. With a solidly patent airway.
> 
> ...



Maybe I'm desensitized to gross intoxication from where I work but this patient would not be intubated here. Monitored in the ER until they were awake, alert and ambulatory and then kicked loose. 

I'd probably lose my job if I came in with a drunk person intubated, especially if they were doing just fine with a NPA and supplemental o2.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 10, 2013)

So, I looked outside a while ago and an engine from the local fd was driving by.
They decked that thing out with lights. Lights lining the top and bottom, all the storage bays, everything. It is pretty awesome..


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 10, 2013)

34 degrees right now in Southern California? Poop just got real.


----------



## exodus (Dec 10, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> 34 degrees right now in Southern California? Poop just got real.



31 here where I live.

Edit: nope, 30.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 10, 2013)

...and I was stupid enough to try and do laundry tonight. Walking across my apartment complex to the laundry room sucks.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 10, 2013)

It's 16 here. So shush


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Well... normally I can brag that it's warmer here. That's the only decent thing about Arizona... but 37 isn't so warm. Especially when your room doesn't have a heater -_- 
It was 46 in my room when I got up this morning. It sucks.


----------



## exodus (Dec 10, 2013)

Anjel said:


> It's 16 here. So shush



You're not in So-Cal.  We're frozen at 40.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 10, 2013)

exodus said:


> You're not in So-Cal.  We're frozen at 40.



I guess that's true lol it was 49 here last week and I was out in short sleeves.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 10, 2013)

exodus said:


> You're not in So-Cal.  We're frozen at 40.


40? Hell, growing up I'd break out the ski jacket for anything below 60.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 10, 2013)

64 here in SC at 6am.

Forecast is for 76 and sunny.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 10, 2013)

Twelve degrees here. Supposed to get up to around thirty.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 10, 2013)

28F here, but I don't feel it since I have a heater.


----------



## CFal (Dec 10, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I guess that's true lol it was 49 here last week and I was out in short sleeves.



Last year we were down 40 below 0 for a week, one day even 65 below, next week it was 30 and I was in short sleeves


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 10, 2013)

I thought I lived in the desert where it's sunny and 75.


----------



## SSwain (Dec 10, 2013)

When I got in this morning, it was 3 degrees F
Now it's a balmy 12

Wednesday night I might have to break out my winter coat. They are talking -7 degrees F. 

Hell, if it's above 40, I am in short sleeves and a wind breaker.


----------



## Household6 (Dec 10, 2013)

It was -12 at the end of shift last night.. I am so grateful that I can wear 5.11 pants that are nice and thick and warm instead of paper thin scrubs..


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2013)

You know I always thought short term  disability would be cool....

It's a vacation! Right? Free get out of work free card! Right? 

Wrong.

I'm watching Sons of Anarchy from the very beginning on Netflix. This is day two and I'm already crawling the walls. I want to take my sled to Sierra City to get it fixed but I need to get it from the trailer to the bed of my pickup and there's no way I can even help my friends do it. 

Guess it'll have to wait until we can go to my friend's warehouse with a forklift.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> You know I always thought short term  disability would be cool....
> 
> It's a vacation! Right? Free get out of work free card! Right?
> 
> ...



Dude when I had my gallbladder removed I was in the same boat I went stir crazy rather quickly.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 10, 2013)

Try a month and a half of disability... Glad that's over now. I was stir crazy by the first weeks end...


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 10, 2013)

I thought I was going stir crazy. 8 hours into a 12 hour shift and not a single call, just been sitting in the cab at post all day, both me and my partner bored out of our skulls, I swear the dreaded "Q" word might get deployed...


----------



## Anjel (Dec 10, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I thought I was going stir crazy. 8 hours into a 12 hour shift and not a single call, just been sitting in the cab at post all day, both me and my partner bored out of our skulls, I swear the dreaded "Q" word might get deployed...



I used the Q word the other day. We had 1 call in 12 hours. But it came in 15 minutes before our off time.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I used the Q word the other day. We had 1 call in 12 hours. But it came in 15 minutes before our off time.



It's pretty quiet at my house right now.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> It's pretty quiet at my house right now.



Doesn't count if your on disability..


----------



## Wheel (Dec 10, 2013)

Halothane said:


> 64 here in SC at 6am.
> 
> Forecast is for 76 and sunny.



Where are you in SC? It's nice right now, but the low tonight is supposed to be down around freezing.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 10, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Where are you in SC? It's nice right now, but the low tonight is supposed to be down around freezing.



Charleston. 

Looks like our high today was actually 69, and the forecast low tonight is 41.


----------



## Wheel (Dec 10, 2013)

Halothane said:


> Charleston.
> 
> Looks like our high today was actually 69, and the forecast low tonight is 41.



Nice. I'm in the Columbia area, and we've been having some weird weather.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 10, 2013)

Short term disability is better than long term.  It has been almost 2 years since my husband broke his leg.  Four surgeries and one infection later, and he is still on disability and not working.


----------



## MissK (Dec 11, 2013)

Sons of Anarchy season finale.... Wow!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 11, 2013)

Tor Eckman is my hero.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 11, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Tor Eckman is my hero.



I aspire to one day be as great of a paramedic as he is


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 11, 2013)

Does anyone who lives where it is snowing right now want to swap placed with me? You can have a lovely East Texas winter, and I will take your bitter cold, 5 foot of snow winter.

Any takers? I NEED to go skiing. My first winter in YEARS living where it doesn't snow.


----------



## Household6 (Dec 11, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Does anyone who lives where it is snowing right now want to swap placed with me? You can have a lovely East Texas winter, and I will take your bitter cold, 5 foot of snow winter.
> 
> Any takers? I NEED to go skiing. My first winter in YEARS living where it doesn't snow.



It's too damn cold to ski.. I hate it when the surface of my eyeballs freeze over instantly.. I've been waiting to get called out for snowmobile accidents, but even the snow machine people know it's too cold.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 11, 2013)

Household6 said:


> It's too damn cold to ski.. I hate it when the surface of my eyeballs freeze over instantly.. I've been waiting to get called out for snowmobile accidents, but even the snow machine people know it's too cold.


Ha. One of my friends just moved to Mn, after spending the past 10 years in Az and the rest of her 12 years in Nv. 
I think she's spent more time out here, because she keeps flying back to "get out of the cold". 
I did hear the other day that with wind chill it was -60... That's ridiculous.


----------



## SSwain (Dec 11, 2013)

Woo Hoo! We are up to 4 degrees!
Windchill is still negative 20-30 degrees, but actual temp is above Zero.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 11, 2013)

72 off, 24 on, then 96 off. I think I set my schedule up rather well for the first half of this month.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 11, 2013)

Household6 said:


> It's too damn cold to ski.. I hate it when the surface of my eyeballs freeze over instantly.. I've been waiting to get called out for snowmobile accidents, but even the snow machine people know it's too cold.



We just don't call for help cause we get ourselves out of trouble. No such thing as too cold!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 11, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Tor Eckman is my hero.



The Percocet is turning on me!! Lol


----------



## Anjel (Dec 11, 2013)

You never know when you could hear a call come in and you can beat the ambulance to the scene. I'm ready with my KED board! 

I mean... I swear I'm not a whacker.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 11, 2013)

Ph 7.03....No Bueno 

One of those codes you hope you don't get ROSC.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 11, 2013)

Chase said:


> Ph 7.03....No Bueno
> 
> One of those codes you hope you don't get ROSC.



Probably not too much of a danger of that happening with that kind of acidosis. Nothing sustained at least.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 11, 2013)

Chase said:


> Ph 7.03....No Bueno
> 
> One of those codes you hope you don't get ROSC.



Wah! Is the 7.03 because of the arrest or is the arrest because of the 7.03?


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 11, 2013)

http://rt.com/usa/rich-teen-probation-killing-friends-086/

This is the most ridiculous thing I've read in a while... Teen kills 4 in drunk driving, gets 10 year probation by using the defense of;


> They blamed Couch’s actions on his upbringing, with a psychologist testifying that Couch’s parents used him as a weapon against each other and that the teen’s emotional age was close to 12.
> 
> “The teen never learned to say that you’re sorry if you hurt someone,” psychologist Gary Miller said. “If you hurt someone you sent him money.”


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 12, 2013)

Had to treat a severely brain damaged woman who was in SVT at a rate of 190 this AM. Poor lady was completely non-verbal and couldn't possibly understand when I explained that I was giving Adenosine and it would make her feel temporarily worse but hopefully better eventually. None of the 3x Adenosine doses ended up converting her either.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 12, 2013)

Did Dilt do it?


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 12, 2013)

Didn't have time to try. Ended up at the ED right after the third adenosine.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 12, 2013)

So I got $15 worth of free chips for signing up for a local casino's player's club. I turned it into over $400 last night. Not bad for a few hours of blackjack


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 12, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> So I got $15 worth of free chips for signing up for a local casino's player's club. I turned it into over $400 last night. Not bad for a few hours of blackjack



Wish I was half that good...


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ways to tell I live in Sussex County:

A girl at a bar just told me she loves chicken farmers


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 12, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Ways to tell I live in Sussex County:
> 
> A girl at a bar just told me she loves chicken farmers



Wow.

Was she hott? I'm a firm believer in the saying you can take the girl out of the trailer park but you can't take the trailer park out of the girl


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 12, 2013)

Robb said:


> Wow.
> 
> Was she hott? I'm a firm believer in the saying you can take the girl out of the trailer park but you can't take the trailer park out of the girl



Yeah, but not worth it on the crazy/hot scale. If she's smelled chicken crap and chicken houses and is still into that, that's her business. I'll be running in the other direction.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 12, 2013)

The girls like chicken farmers because they make BANK!

...and maybe they find that ammonia stink hot?


----------



## SSwain (Dec 13, 2013)

Maybe she is kinky, and needs a steady supply of chicken feathers?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 13, 2013)

Ugh don't wanna go in... Oh well, into single digits of remaining supervisor shifts


----------



## Glucatron (Dec 13, 2013)

Mmmmm ammonia... Jk. In other news who else has an EMS tree?


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 13, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh don't wanna go in...



You and me both. Friday the 13th and working our busiest downtown unit... I didn't get near enough sleep last night


----------



## Anjel (Dec 13, 2013)

People make my head hurt. Better give me high flow o2.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 13, 2013)

Anjel said:


> People make my head hurt. Better give me high flow o2.



Lol I think I might earn myself a vacation


----------



## Anjel (Dec 13, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol I think I might earn myself a vacation



I am going on 3 years without a vacation. I am just leaving the thread where it is. I said my peace lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 13, 2013)

Perhaps a wise idea to leave that one alone...


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 13, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Perhaps a wise idea to leave that one alone...



But... LIV to rant and yell at...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 13, 2013)

What thread am I missing?!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 13, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What thread am I missing?!



"oxygen"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 13, 2013)

Anjel said:


> "oxygen"



Just found it.....


----------



## Glucatron (Dec 13, 2013)

Yep, this Friday the 13th has earned its name.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 13, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I am going on 3 years without a vacation. I am just leaving the thread where it is. I said my peace lol



I'm on a vacation. It's pretty sweet 

Orthopedist appointment in T-minus 83 minutes.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 13, 2013)

And now an active shooter at a high school in Colorado


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 13, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> And now an active shooter at a high school in Colorado





> (CNN)- A student opened fire Friday inside a suburban Denver high school, injuring at least two people before turning the gun on himself, authorities said.
> 
> The shooting began after the student entered Arapahoe High School in Centennial with the intention of confronting a teacher, Sheriff Grayson Robinson told reporters.
> 
> Read more www.cnn.com/2013/12/13/us/colorado-school-shooting/index.html?hpt=hp_t1



Damn scary stuff


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 13, 2013)

Full arrest save with purposeful movements and spontaneous respirations upon arriving to ED. Don't get those too often.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 13, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> And now an active shooter at a high school in Colorado


That event is going to make some waves for a while and I wouldn't be at all surprised to hear that this is painted as some sort of "mass shooting" event. Just remember that normally mass shootings are considered to be where >4 people are killed. Only one has died (so far) and that's the shooter. I would be shocked if the shooter wasn't taking anti-depressants and if this was a spur of the moment idea.


----------



## Fire51 (Dec 13, 2013)

Does anyone know if the show about the pararescue jumpers is going to be on again this year? It was a pretty interesting show, I had no idea there was even such a thing. I think they called it Inside Combat Rescue.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 13, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> Does anyone know if the show about the pararescue jumpers is going to be on again this year? It was a pretty interesting show, I had no idea there was even such a thing. I think they called it Inside Combat Rescue.


No, it is not. It was a 6 episode special. 
Other shows about them are "surviving the cut" and "rescue warriors", but those are both AIT focused, but still good.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 13, 2013)

And an RSI to end the day dispatched 5 minutes after I hoped to do shift change. I didn't think I'd make it through Friday the 13th unscathed! Good call though, and it's just what the new hire working with us needed at her stage of the FTO process.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 13, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> And now an active shooter at a high school in Colorado



Everyone nuts up around the holidays...


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 14, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> And now an active shooter at a high school in Colorado




The Fark.com headline made me laugh... and then feel like a bad person for laughing. It's amazing how often the Fark headlines do that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 14, 2013)

So just got back from my companies Christmas party. I won 4 tickets to a NHL game in our companies luxury suites. I love our new GM.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 14, 2013)

***I'm attempting to get the GoPro video on a hosting site so I can post it here for all your viewing pleasure.***

The results are in. Ortho thinks I either had a subluxation or a complete dislocation of my left shoulder which I reduced somehow in the course of the aftermath. 

I'm out with zero use of the arm until January third then I go back for another appointment. Still having pain, catching/clicking and reduced ROM it's MRI time then surgery. If it improves drastically it's PT time and he said "limited duty" which I'm assuming means I will still be on disability until he approves "full duty". I tried to explain that there was no such thing as limited duty for paramedics unless it occurred OTJ and I can be bumped to an office spot. His reply was "why don't they give you an extra EMT and you can just do the thinking and they can do the lifting."

Made me :lol: then :rofl:


----------



## exodus (Dec 14, 2013)

Today was the easiest friday the 13th ever. No transports, 2 cancelled on scene by fire. No AMA's.  Spent the last half of my day at the fire station hanging out as well!


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 14, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Probably not too much of a danger of that happening with that kind of acidosis. Nothing sustained at least.



Thanks to a few amps of Bicarb, Levo @ 200mcg, and some high quality compressions (By yours truly), we got ROSC.....And lost it 5 mins later. 



lightsandsirens5 said:


> Wah! Is the 7.03 because of the arrest or is the arrest because of the 7.03?



Respiratory arrest into a PEA arrest. ABGs drawn a few minutes after being intubated, while still had a pulse, a couple minutes before arresting.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 14, 2013)

Someone should write a book titled, "The Hospital Doesn't Read PCRs" and Other Lies My FTO/Instructor Told Me.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 14, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Someone should write a book titled, "The Hospital Doesn't Read PCRs" and Other Lies My FTO/Instructor Told Me.



Ruining all my hopes and dreams man.


----------



## MrJones (Dec 14, 2013)

I almost called my ophthalmologist about the white spots in front of my eyes.



Well played, EMTLife, well played.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 14, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Someone should write a book titled, "The Hospital Doesn't Read PCRs" and Other Lies My FTO/Instructor Told Me.



If you show up at the hospitals here without a trip ticket (brief narrative, vitals, sample, and an interventions), the nurses lose their minds half the time. Which is bad because my agency doesn't do that right now.


----------



## Glucatron (Dec 14, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> That event is going to make some waves for a while and I wouldn't be at all surprised to hear that this is painted as some sort of "mass shooting" event. Just remember that normally mass shootings are considered to be where >4 people are killed. Only one has died (so far) and that's the shooter. I would be shocked if the shooter wasn't taking anti-depressants and if this was a spur of the moment idea.



It would surprise me, too.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh they read 'en here. Trust me.


----------



## EMT2B (Dec 15, 2013)

MrJones said:


> I almost called my ophthalmologist about the white spots in front of my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well played, EMTLife, well played.



:rofl: :rofl: Yeah, I blinked a few times, rubbed my eyes, looked up, etc. etc. etc.  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 15, 2013)

I didn't even notice them until you guys said something... I am now having fun with making them follow the cursor (hey... I have the attention span of a toddler. This will be fun for a few moments).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 15, 2013)

Our ePCRs are attached to the chart and stay there until discharge...I've had transfers and discharges with my or my coworker's ePCR in them before. I usually read them. I know the ERPs read them too.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 15, 2013)

Ugh, stomach flu. :[


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 15, 2013)

Decided to pick up a BLS shift tonight. First patient of the night is a combative 5150. This could turn out to be a really long night.


----------



## exodus (Dec 15, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Decided to pick up a BLS shift tonight. First patient of the night is a combative 5150. This could turn out to be a really long night.



Bad choice! 

Oh and be careful, in the past month, BLS has been crashing units left and right!


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 15, 2013)

I decided it would be a great idea to grind some rocks into my forearm earlier when I took a tumble from my bike. 

Usually when I have a small cut or something I'll throw a tegaderm over it while I'm working to keep nasties out, but the majority of the medial aspect of my forearm is abraded. What would you guys use to help keep an area that large pathogen resistant?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 15, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I decided it would be a great idea to grind some rocks into my forearm earlier when I took a tumble from my bike.
> 
> Usually when I have a small cut or something I'll throw a tegaderm over it while I'm working to keep nasties out, but the majority of the medial aspect of my forearm is abraded. What would you guys use to help keep an area that large pathogen resistant?



Saran Wrap? Although that would provide a playground for any bacteria already on your arm. 

That sucks buddy.


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 15, 2013)

so I decide to make the attempt to make it to work last night, left an hour early to find out it was gonna take me nearly 2 hours to make it there. I got there 15 minutes late in the worst snow storm of the year to get suspended for being late. 

And its a big fight right now I refused to sign my write up, if it was warm and sunny out and I was 15 minutes late cause I was lazy Ok. but in white out conditions be happy I wasn't like everyone else who just calls off.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 15, 2013)

Some triple antibiotic, 4x4s and Coban.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 15, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Some triple antibiotic, 4x4s and Coban.



I have 4x4s, neosporin and kerlix on now. 

The issue I see with this is that coban is porous and the 4x4s are absorptive. I've got a couple days before I go back to let it all scab over, do you think that and the dressing will be enough of a barrier? 

I like the saran wrap idea...


----------



## Anjel (Dec 15, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I have 4x4s, neosporin and kerlix on now.
> 
> The issue I see with this is that coban is porous and the 4x4s are absorptive. I've got a couple days before I go back to let it all scab over, do you think that and the dressing will be enough of a barrier?
> 
> I like the saran wrap idea...



Maybe the Saran Wrap over the 4x4s just so all your sweat and oil won't be trapped in there.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 15, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I decided it would be a great idea to grind some rocks into my forearm earlier when I took a tumble from my bike.
> 
> Usually when I have a small cut or something I'll throw a tegaderm over it while I'm working to keep nasties out, but the majority of the medial aspect of my forearm is abraded. What would you guys use to help keep an area that large pathogen resistant?


I usually put on a good helping of a triple antibiotic, base layer of non-stick 4x4's, then use Coban or something similar to hold it all together. Change it every day, if not 2x/day. After about 3-4 days, just focus on keeping the wound moist. It'll heal pretty well, probably minimal scarring.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 15, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> I have 4x4s, neosporin and kerlix on now.
> 
> The issue I see with this is that coban is porous and the 4x4s are absorptive. I've got a couple days before I go back to let it all scab over, do you think that and the dressing will be enough of a barrier?
> 
> I like the saran wrap idea...


If you put a good layer of triple abx on it, that becomes the moisture barrier. Normally I put the abx on the 4x4s and work it into the wound that way. In effect, you're making an occlusive dressing out of the abx cream and the gauze pads.


----------



## Fire51 (Dec 15, 2013)

I went out on a man in respiratory arrest today. I have seen people cyanotic before but not like this guy, I mean he was blue and purple on his entire face and hands. We had to fly him out so I don't know how he is doing at this point.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 15, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> I went out on a man in respiratory arrest today. I have seen people cyanotic before but not like this guy, I mean he was blue and purple on his entire face and hands. We had to fly him out so I don't know how he is doing at this point.



He have a pulse?


----------



## Fire51 (Dec 15, 2013)

Anjel said:


> He have a pulse?



Yes surprisingly he did!


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 15, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> If you put a good layer of triple abx on it, that becomes the moisture barrier. Normally I put the abx on the 4x4s and work it into the wound that way. In effect, you're making an occlusive dressing out of the abx cream and the gauze pads.



Ah, makes sense, thanks!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 16, 2013)

My grandma just told someone I was a "paramedic van driver". Close grandma. Close.


----------



## Rockies (Dec 16, 2013)

What are the drawbacks of asking a girl out over text vs phone call?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 16, 2013)

Text is something you can click send and then forget and say crap.  Calling is where you have to have the nerve to say it with them on the other end of the phone.  She might prefer the call...


----------



## MrJones (Dec 16, 2013)

Rockies said:


> What are the drawbacks of asking a girl out over text vs phone call?



Aside from being a tacit admission that you have no juevos, you mean?


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 16, 2013)

Rockies said:


> What are the drawbacks of asking a girl out over text vs phone call?



Would you just send an email when following up on a job interview?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 16, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Would you just send an email when following up on a job interview?



So ask her out over email?


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 16, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> So ask her out over email?



If you want to be an awkward '90s kid about it. 

Better yet, use AIM :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 16, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> If you want to be an awkward '90s kid about it.
> 
> Better yet, use AIM :rofl:



My dial up connection doesn't do well with AIM. Hopefully no one calls the home phone


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 16, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> My dial up connection doesn't do well with AIM. Hopefully no one calls the home phone


Don't make fun. We only got rid of dial up like a year ago... Finally joined the 21st century :rofl:
Edit: Also... Reese's! (Yes that does say 1 lb)


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 16, 2013)

Aren't those like $20?


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 16, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Aren't those like $20?


They were $15. My family doesn't buy presents for everybody anymore (we celebrate Christmas with the whole family. Normally around 20 people), so we do a similar thing to a white elephant with a $20 cap. I bought that as a joke for it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 17, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Don't make fun. We only got rid of dial up like a year ago... Finally joined the 21st century :rofl:
> Edit: Also... Reese's! (Yes that does say 1 lb)



Dude I want that lol


----------



## EMDispatch (Dec 17, 2013)

Is there really a need to make sure the medic talks down to me and stroke his ego over the radio?

At least it was better then them telling me how to do my job, which is usually the norm.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes...yes...I did, in fact, give 4 mg of Versed to my patient, and no...that is not an "extremely high dose" you have "never heard of a field medic giving."

Thank you.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 17, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Yes...yes...I did, in fact, give 4 mg of Versed to my patient, and no...that is not an "extremely high dose" you have "never heard of a field medic giving."
> 
> Thank you.



4mg? Lol my seizure PTs usually get 10. Haha


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 17, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Yes...yes...I did, in fact, give 4 mg of Versed to my patient, and no...that is not an "extremely high dose" you have "never heard of a field medic giving."
> 
> Thank you.



Anyone who thinks that is an "extremely high dose" of versed doesn't know a lot about versed....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 17, 2013)

Halothane said:


> Anyone who thinks that is an "extremely high dose" of versed doesn't know a lot about versed....




Doesn't fast's protocol call for like 0.3 mg/kg or something ridiculous like that? 

I'll see if I can't get an answer from him.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 17, 2013)

i love our local liquor stores. Broken six packs.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> Doesn't fast's protocol call for like 0.3 mg/kg or something ridiculous like that?
> 
> I'll see if I can't get an answer from him.



Ours for seizures is .01mg/kg up to 5mg IVP 

.1mg/kg up to 10mg IM.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> Doesn't fast's protocol call for like 0.3 mg/kg or something ridiculous like that?
> 
> I'll see if I can't get an answer from him.



That's the induction dose.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 17, 2013)

Active shooter at the Trauma Center....

Of course I'm on freaking disability.

What is this world coming to?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> Active shooter at the Trauma Center....
> 
> Of course I'm on freaking disability.
> 
> What is this world coming to?



What hospital?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 17, 2013)

Renown Regional Medical Center


----------



## exodus (Dec 17, 2013)

http://www.mynews4.com/news/local/s...and-4-are-wounded/JK0HmKFHhUmzVtni2yBRIA.cspx


----------



## Fire51 (Dec 17, 2013)

Man shootings like this are just happening ever where now. I mean Reno has had a school shooting and hospital shooting with in a month or so. Its sad that these type of things keep happening and it's probably not going to get any better. Everyone Stay safe out there.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 17, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> Man shootings like this are just happening ever where now. I mean Reno has had a school shooting and hospital shooting with in a month or so. Its sad that these type of things keep happening and it's probably not going to get any better. Everyone Stay safe out there.




Since I switched to days it's not quite is and but at night I dealt with violent crimes every single shift. I'd had shifts where all I'd get were stabbings, shootings and assaults. We go on tazings pretty regularly, I've been on two Officer involved shootings. 

It's gotten much worse.


----------



## Fire51 (Dec 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> Since I switched to days it's not quite is and but at night I dealt with violent crimes every single shift. I'd had shifts where all I'd get were stabbings, shootings and assaults. We go on tazings pretty regularly, I've been on two Officer involved shootings.
> 
> It's gotten much worse.



Thats pretty crazy I didn't know you got so much shootings there. I knew there was a lot of violence.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 17, 2013)

Official report is the building is secure and the hospital is operating as normal.

Two deceased one of which is the shooter with a self inflicted GSW, a red and a yellow.

They haven't released much but it sounds like it was a very direct attack at a specific physician. Pretty sad.

Preliminary reports are the deceased victim is a female Physician.


----------



## Fire51 (Dec 17, 2013)

So you shouldn't give aspirin to patients with asthma because it can trigger a asthma attack? Is that right? If they are having chest pain and you suspect a MI not asthma can you still give it or no? I  have read some books that say asthma is a contradication for aspirin and others that haven't mentioned it!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 17, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> So you shouldn't give aspirin to patients with asthma because it can trigger a asthma attack? Is that right? If they are having chest pain and you suspect a MI not asthma can you still give it or no? I  have read some books that say asthma is a contradication for aspirin and others that haven't mentioned it!




It's something like <5% of people with asthma have a sensitivity to aspirin. It's a risk vs reward scenario.

You can treat the broncoconstriction though...again, risk vs reward. 

Consider this, aspirin is one of the few things we do that's proven to have a positive affect on morbidity and mortality.


----------



## Fire51 (Dec 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> It's something like <5% of people with asthma have a sensitivity to aspirin. It's a risk vs reward scenario.
> 
> You can treat the broncoconstriction though...again, risk vs reward.
> 
> Consider this, aspirin is one of the few things we do that's proven to have a positive affect on morbidity and mortality.



Ok, thanks that makes more sense to me now. There's  other things we can do, that I know. I was just confused about what I was reading and wanted some insight from people that have field experience. Thanks again.


----------



## exodus (Dec 17, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> So you shouldn't give aspirin to patients with asthma because it can trigger a asthma attack? Is that right? If they are having chest pain and you suspect a MI not asthma can you still give it or no? I  have read some books that say asthma is a contradication for aspirin and others that haven't mentioned it!



Just ask if they've ever taken asa before. I'm sure they have.  If they're not allergic to it then it's not really contraindicated is it?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 17, 2013)

exodus said:


> Just ask if they've ever taken asa before. I'm sure they have.  If they're not allergic to it then it's not really contraindicated is it?




There's a small population of asthma patients who're hypersensitive to aspirin and it can invoke asthma symptoms ranging from mild to a full blown severe attack. Not a histamine-mediated reaction either.

But yes, you are correct, if they've taken it without issue before I'd give it, if they'd had mild issues with it I'd still give it, personally.


----------



## fma08 (Dec 17, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> So you shouldn't give aspirin to patients with asthma because it can trigger a asthma attack? Is that right? If they are having chest pain and you suspect a MI not asthma can you still give it or no? I  have read some books that say asthma is a contradication for aspirin and others that haven't mentioned it!



The theory (from what my teachers said the other week) is that due to the block in the prostaglandin production pathway, there is increased leukotriene production.. LTC4 D4 and E4 aren't really helpful to those with reactive airways.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 17, 2013)

Heh, I remember in paramedic school, we were doing patient's assessments. I know that I am going to be tested using the National Registry format so I was going by that, and the paramedic instructor dinged me because I didn't attempt to give aspirin after the patient stated their chief complaint "chest pain". I said brought up Samter's triad, told him that I should at minimum at least ask the patient if they are allergic or have any sensitivity to aspirin prior to administering it. He disagreed with me saying I should always give aspirin. I also brought up that per the National Registry format, I need to wait until after the initial impression prior to providing any treatment unless it fixes immediate life threats, which he also disagreed.

Same instructor disagreed with me when I wanted to push calcium chloride IV in a patient who already had labs done K+ 6.9, z-folds / sine waves on the monitor, and was in pulseless not breathing. He wanted me to go through ACLS algorithm administering epinephrine, do chest compressions, and transport. He told me he did this on a real patient, and the patient survived.

His friend advised me not to push 150 mg Amiodarone IV over 10 minutes in a patient with ventricular tachycardia, not enough time for that. His friend also told me to give dopamine wide open and titrate based on how the patient tolerates it, not a time to calculate the drip rate or look it up in the charts that they provide us in the protocol booklets. He also told me "Welcome to street medicine".

So many bad memories in paramedic school. <_< Gotta make sure to keep my mouth shut during my internship. I'll do my best to mimic my preceptor, but I still kinda feel like I am struggle to pass. I actually did keep it shut during my clinicals, but still managed to get in trouble in other ways, ugh. Called in sick to clinicals, but somebody claimed they saw me at work that day, and my preceptor refused to believe me or look at my schedule showing that I called in sick to work too. Preceptor thought I wasn't very personable, that I'd be a great flight medic because most of patients would at least be vegetables and I probably wouldn't have to talk with them. :\ Only good thing she had to say about me was "clinically sound".

Which all of this reminds me... I hate seeing 911 units because after almost four years of being an EMT (three working in the field), I still can't get a 911 job. 911 EMTs get almost x2 the pay a IFT EMT makes here. I've studied so hard and put so much effort into this field, and it has definitely not paid off. Very dissatisfied. I want to blame others, blame the 911 companies, as the reason why I haven't gotten hired there, but it's likely me. I'm doing something wrong. Or I just tell people it's a lottery. I frequently feel like quitting and starting fresh with a different field, I feel like I need to give up this mistake sooner than later. I wasn't bad at programming before this. I still seem to remember some stuff. I stay cause I do like the subject, I feel like I know my stuff, and I do enjoy wearing a uniform, being in an ambulance, and I do like driving red lights and sirens (I know it's not safe, I know it doesn't save time, but to me, it's still fun... probably cause I do it only once in 1-2 weeks). I'm good at many things though. Just because I can play the piano does that mean I should be a pianist? No. I dunno.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 17, 2013)

One hopes this comment in JEMS about "What one item in your kit could you not live without?" is a joke. So many things wrong with a single sentence...


----------



## Anjel (Dec 17, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> One hopes this comment in JEMS about "What one item in your kit could you not live without?" is a joke. So many things wrong with a single sentence...



Wow... You use a 14g that much? You're an *** hole then. I've never used one. Could of but used a 16 or 18 instead.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 17, 2013)

I've read that there really is no correlation between the size of the needle and pain ie using a 14-gauge isn't more painful than using 20-gauge. Truth?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 17, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I've read that there really is no correlation between the size of the needle and pain ie using a 14-gauge isn't more painful than using 20-gauge. Truth?



I can tell the difference between the 16g when I donate blood and the 22 when I get blood drawn in the doctors office. 14gs are like coffee stirrers.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 17, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I can tell the difference between the 16g when I donate blood and the 22 when I get blood drawn in the doctors office. 14gs are like coffee stirrers.



14gs have their place. But I could live without it.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 17, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I've read that there really is no correlation between the size of the needle and pain ie using a 14-gauge isn't more painful than using 20-gauge. Truth?



Personally, when I am blindfolded and stuck, I cannot tell a 22, 20, 18, 16, and a 14 apart. I got curious during medic school, so I got my classmates to practice on me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 17, 2013)

I put a 14g in between a dudes hand a pointer finer a few weeks back back after he punched my partner in the face and spat on me. 

I'm against vindictive medicine, but...he asked for it.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Dec 17, 2013)

Fail......


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Dec 17, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I've read that there really is no correlation between the size of the needle and pain ie using a 14-gauge isn't more painful than using 20-gauge. Truth?




I would imagine that has to due with the number of nerve ending per sq in in the area bring stuck.

Because I am positive if you stick your finger tip with a 24ga vs 14ga you WILL know the difference


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 18, 2013)

DrankTheKoolaid said:


> Fail......




Yea, probably wasn't the nicest thing to do. Not a habit or something I'm proud of. We could've pressed charges and stuck him with a multiple year prison sentence instead...


----------



## Aprz (Dec 18, 2013)

DrankTheKoolaid said:


> I would imagine that has to due with the number of nerve ending per sq in in the area bring stuck.
> 
> Because I am positive if you stick your finger tip with a 24ga vs 14ga you WILL know the difference


Lets do an unofficial EMTLife blind fold experiment. 

Good point about the number of nerve endings in a given location, but I'm still not entirely convinced actually. I'm trying to think about how I perceive pain. When I get a cut or puncture, location matters, that's true, but I'm not really sure if size matters. There is like a jolt initially, and then kinda of a throbbingness afterward sometimes. It's not like the part that is damage is the only part that hurts, the pain radiates around the injury usually, and usually where the pain radiates seems to hurt more for me, and where the damage actually is just feels funny/odd if I touch something, if I put pressure on it, may make another jolt and temporarily worsen the throbbingness.

 Anyhow, I am more interested in being able to tell the difference in needle size in more common locations like the hand, forearm, and antecubital, may be interested in less common locations like the feet, subclavian, and external jugular.

How ironic that some paramedics may be trying to inflict more pain on a patient by using a larger needle size, but in reality, the patient may not even be able to notice a difference. The paramedic doesn't get the desire outcome, and they just end up looking like a (censor).


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol we actually studied this in physiology.

Simply take 2 sharp objects and poke yourself simultaneously. Then spread them apart and repeat until you can discern 2 separate pokes. 

Now do the same in another part like your fingertip and see how closely they can be for you to feel the 2 needles. 

That is why you would be able to tell the difference is needle gauges. 

But you go first driving that 14ga into your finger tip 


Since I just read your post remember you will also feel the stretch not just the poke itself


----------



## Aprz (Dec 18, 2013)

DrankTheKoolaid said:


> Lol we actually studied this in physiology.
> 
> Simply take 2 sharp objects and poke yourself simultaneously. Then spread them apart and repeat until you can discern 2 separate pokes.
> 
> ...


Did you guys have somebody else poking you to do this? I would like to do this. Obviously I won't have somebody puncturing my skin. Just pushing on it to feel using likely a very dull needle/stick, maybe something like a pen without ink.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah with our eyes closed


----------



## Aprz (Dec 18, 2013)

For the fingertip, if not simultaneously poking, you think somebody could tell the difference? What about for the hand, forearm, or antecubital? Sometimes it's really easy to notice differences when you are comparing side to side (or feeling at the same time), but not when they are side to side. I have a twin, and people can't tell the difference when we aren't together, but when we are together, they can spot all the difference "Oh, he's a little taller, he has a birthmark there, his hair is slightly longer", etc.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Dec 18, 2013)

Try it out on different areas and check  it out. It was a bit surprising when we did it. And it made perfect sense why we don't need to discern small points in areas such as the thighs


----------



## Aprz (Dec 18, 2013)

And when will AMR San Mateo start hiring again? Hahaha! I should've applied the first time, but thought I had (Santa Clara) County EMS for sure. That's what I get for putting all my eggs into one basket.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Dec 18, 2013)

Keep checking the website for sure, it's a great crew and we have lots of very bright and experienced people.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 18, 2013)

I've met a couple of them at parking lots of hospitals and seen them at Johnny Rockets on Broadway... Mmm... Chocolate coke. Some of them I have worked with or have taught me at EMT school. I believe your medical director (not sure if for American Medical Response or for the County) was our medical director at school (Westmed College). He was talking about how San Mateo County EMS was gonna have GlideScopes the one and only time I saw him. :\


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah they have been doing Vividtrac study for quite sometime


----------



## Aprz (Dec 18, 2013)

Downloading DayZ Standalone. I hear it's awesome.


----------



## Household6 (Dec 18, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> So you shouldn't give aspirin to patients with asthma because it can trigger a asthma attack? Is that right? If they are having chest pain and you suspect a MI not asthma can you still give it or no? I  have read some books that say asthma is a contradication for aspirin and others that haven't mentioned it!



I got that question wrong last week on a practice test.. GUESS WHO remembered it last night on the final? *this girl*


----------



## brian328 (Dec 18, 2013)

bought a 2014 tacoma today


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 18, 2013)

Love my Tacoma. Got 130k on my 2007 and it's just getting started.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 19, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Love my Tacoma. Got 130k on my 2007 and it's just getting started.




I had a 97 that had 230k on it and I sold it for 4500a couple years ago. Saw it driving around the other day. 

I wanna make a desert Taco oh-so-badly


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 19, 2013)

Robb said:


> I had a 97 that had 230k on it and I sold it for 4500a couple years ago. Saw it driving around the other day.
> 
> I wanna make a desert Taco oh-so-badly



Desert taco? Sounds kinda sandy


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Love my Tacoma. Got 130k on my 2007 and it's just getting started.



My subie has a 170k on it and needs about two grand in work if it's going to be the same reliable car I've had for the last six years and I think it's worth about 3.5 soooo....I'm looking at tacomas and frontiers, heard lots of good about both.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 19, 2013)

Tigger said:


> My subie has a 170k on it and needs about two grand in work if it's going to be the same reliable car I've had for the last six years and I think it's worth about 3.5 soooo....I'm looking at tacomas and frontiers, heard lots of good about both.


Nismo Frontier with the 6 speed! Awesome trucks, I got to romp one when I was 13, probably the worst decision of that guy's life. 
Held up like no other, even with me stalling it out 100x (that's what you get for trying to teach someone to drive a manual while in the sand... Although the first time I got on actual road, I did amazing after that little experience). 
His was at 70k or something like that at the time and he sold it 2 years ago at 160 with nothing in it, besides some minor stuff.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 19, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I'm looking at tacomas and frontiers, heard lots of good about both.



You can't go wrong either way. I have a Taco now and had a Frontier previously. Both are really excellent trucks. 

My only complaint about either was the fuel mileage. I average 18 with my 4.0 6-speed 4wd Taco, yet my friends who drive full size automatics get the same or better mpg.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2013)

Halothane said:


> You can't go wrong either way. I have a Taco now and had a Frontier previously. Both are really excellent trucks.
> 
> My only complaint about either was the fuel mileage. I average 18 with my 4.0 6-speed 4wd Taco, yet my friends who drive full size automatics get the same or better mpg.



That's what I am concerned about too. I'm still keeping Imprezza wagons in the back of my mind, but I want the flexibility of a light truck with a capper.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 19, 2013)

Ugh is it time for the holidays to be over?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 19, 2013)

45 students at one of our local high schools tested positive for TB. Now there is going to be testing of all the students and staff.


----------



## Fire51 (Dec 19, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> 45 students at one of our local high schools tested positive for TB. Now there is going to be testing of all the students and staff.



Man!! 45 students. That is just crazy, I wounder how much more will have TB after testing the rest.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 19, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> Man!! 45 students. That is just crazy, I wounder how much more will have TB after testing the rest.




I bet the same number will have TB as before the testing.


----------



## Fire51 (Dec 19, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I bet the same number will have TB as before the testing.



LOL, good one. The sad thing is I had to read that twice before getting it!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 19, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> Man!! 45 students. That is just crazy, I wounder how much more will have TB after testing the rest.



Originally 1 student had a confirmed case of active TB. So as a precaution the school and department of health tested all students that had direct contact with him/her. Now that there are 45 confirmed cases the whole school is being tested.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 19, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Originally 1 student had a confirmed case of active TB. So as a precaution the school and department of health tested all students that had direct contact with him/her. Now that there are 45 confirmed cases the whole school is being tested.


That's insane. 
I may be wrong, but I thought skin tests only confirmed you had exposure? Are they having to x ray all these kids to confirm it?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 19, 2013)

9D4 said:


> That's insane.
> I may be wrong, but I thought skin tests only confirmed you had exposure? Are they having to x ray all these kids to confirm it?



That is correct. 45 had the positive skin test out of 119 students tested. 11 out of the 45 have had x-rays that show they need further treatment.


----------



## Fire51 (Dec 19, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> That is correct. 45 had the positive skin test out of 119 students tested. 11 out of the 45 have had x-rays that show they need further treatment.



Can you say what high school it is? I am assuming its in Riverside.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 19, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> Can you say what high school it is? I am assuming its in Riverside.



http://m.kesq.com/news/tb-tests-exp...ol/-/22975634/23567202/-/hlqqitz/-/index.html

Just re-read the link and it is 5 who need to have more testing or treatment. Indio High School in Eastern Riverside County.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 19, 2013)

Well... 
I started working on getting in shape in May, I figured since it's almost the new year, I'd share the stats
Weighed in at 238 when I started, cleared a mile in 14:26 (basically, couldn't keep up a jog around even the first bend on a track). 
Weighed myself today at 182 and just did my first timed mile since then; clocked it at 7:52. Still need to shave about two minutes before I'm comfortable with my enlistment, but hey. That's why I gave myself buffer time by going to school first. I do feel like I can keep that pace up for quite a while longer, just can't push past that speed barrier. 

Need to get in the swimming game a lot, too. Haven't been able to find a place to start that, that I can afford at least. 
Another thing I need is to figure out how to maintain a balance between strength training and cardio training, too. Seems like whenever I focus too much on say training my legs, it feels like I'm not able to keep as good of a pace the next run day. Or vice versa.

Just thought I'd share. Felt tacky putting it on FB, so I refrained from that, but I wanted to.. Well, brag a bit


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 19, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Well...
> I started working on getting in shape in May, I figured since it's almost the new year, I'd share the stats
> Weighed in at 238 when I started, cleared a mile in 14:26 (basically, couldn't keep up a jog around even the first bend on a track).
> Weighed myself today at 182 and just did my first timed mile since then; clocked it at 7:52. Still need to shave about two minutes before I'm comfortable with my enlistment, but hey. That's why I gave myself buffer time by going to school first. I do feel like I can keep that pace up for quite a while longer, just can't push past that speed barrier.
> ...



Congrats!!!

And are you saying that FB is less tacky than here?  (Hint: Think carefully before you answer.)








Just kidding!  And congrats again!


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 19, 2013)

Haha, didn't think of it that way. No, I just rarely post anymore and though that'd be a weird one to come back with.
And thank ya


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 20, 2013)

Just lost power at the house, and by the looks of it so did the rest of the neighborhood


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 20, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


>



Dude that's awesome!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 20, 2013)

SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That is all.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 20, 2013)

:censored::censored::censored::censored: snow.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 20, 2013)

Que es "snow"...


----------



## SSwain (Dec 20, 2013)

12 hr shift tonight starting at 1800...then off the rest of the weekend.
I will be at the Packers Game Sunday...looks like it will be a snowy game.
That's cool, because I will be staying in Green Bay overnight. Don't feel like fighting traffic in 6-8" of snow with a majority of the travelers having been at the game possibly after having a few malty beverages.

This is forecast for Sunday....


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 20, 2013)

So my regular partner is leaving, therefore I'm being placed on swing coverage, so some days I'll start at 0500, others at 0630, yet others at 0700 changing day to day


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 20, 2013)

SSwain said:


> 12 hr shift tonight starting at 1800...then off the rest of the weekend.
> I will be at the Packers Game Sunday...looks like it will be a snowy game.
> That's cool, because I will be staying in Green Bay overnight. Don't feel like fighting traffic in 6-8" of snow with a majority of the travelers having been at the game possibly after having a few malty beverages.
> 
> This is forecast for Sunday....



Oh! I want to be in Milwaukee...


----------



## Anjel (Dec 20, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh! I want to be in Milwaukee...



Yuck. I do not want to be in michigan.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 20, 2013)

Really now... How come when I was a kid, I never once thought it would be a good idea to throw a pumpkin at someone's car and smash their windshield in (i.e. mine)? To top it off, it was raining and it soaked the dash and none of my gauges are working now.
I am beyond pissed.


----------



## exodus (Dec 20, 2013)

Just got my girlfriends favorite music group to leave a voicemail for her, gonna show it to her tonight!  Thank you Glitch Mob


----------



## Glucatron (Dec 20, 2013)

Glitch Mob is badass! 

Well, nothing like finishing the day with a Bari transfer and meanwhile the city is status 0.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 20, 2013)

The bar I'm at in DC tonight has 555 beers. Unreal! I'm like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 20, 2013)

So apparent I scared my third rider. I gave two ways to kill someone with just angios, a syringe, or a suction unit. From the top of my head. 




chaz90 said:


> The bar I'm at in DC tonight has 555 beers. Unreal! I'm like a kid in a candy store.



I have to visit there next time I'm in that area of the country. What's the name of the bar?


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 20, 2013)

I have to visit there next time I'm in that area of the country. What's the name of the bar?[/QUOTE]

It's Churchkey. Only 55 of them are on draft/tap with the remainder in bottles, but the on tap selection has been enough to keep me entertained.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 20, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> So apparent I scared my third rider. I gave two ways to kill someone with just angios, a syringe, or a suction unit. From the top of my head.



Start IV, hook to suction
Start IV, IVP room air
Needle thoracotomy, inject air
Angio through the cribaform plate, inject air
Ditto fluid
Ditto hook to suction.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 20, 2013)

Got offered a full time position at my part time, mostly-rural, third service. 

GAH so happy!


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 20, 2013)

I so want to play games in homework threads... namely...

_ _ _ _ _ /    _ _ _ _ _ /    _ _ _ _ _


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 20, 2013)

Ugh. Somebody give me a BVM.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 21, 2013)

Dafuq? A call for "heart problems" just went out, and we were 1, maybe 2 minutes away from the address code 2. Instead dispatch gave the call to a unit 4 minutes away. 

When we called in over the radio we were closer they simply told us to go post at where our responding unit was posted at. 

We literally drove by the address (unfortunately if we had said f*** it and turned down the street we'd have been self dispatching, a big no-no and I'd probably be looking for a new job). After driving by, we passed the responding FD paramedic truck, our responding BLS ambulance, and the FD engine (don't you just love LA Co fire based EMS?)  

Heck, the engine was still pulling out of the station. We could've been first on scene before anyone else got out the door, instead we got to wave at them while they drove by. 

I know I have a big white fluffy cloud, but this is slightly ridiculous. 

</rant>


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh...I've gotten the old "stand down" order myself before and had to sit there like an idiot and watch the other truck go screaming past... Sucks, don't it?

It seems to me to be a universal problem that dispatch gets the field crews in trouble all the time, while they field crews just have to sit there and take it, and there is no recourse for us when dispatch screws up.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 21, 2013)

Another issue with "private ambulance". If that happened here, I would TELL the dispatcher, "I'm in front of the residence, the other unit can go available and put me on it."

That's the way it SHOULD be done. ^_^


----------



## exodus (Dec 21, 2013)

Ugh food poising or something...

Ate at 5 guys last night around 6, around 9 started feeling really nauseous and just sick.  I figured it was because I was going back to low-carb, and went from like 600 carbs a day down to ~15 yesterday. Got home, layed down, still super nauseous, woke up at 3am projectile vomiting.  Now I'm feeling weak / dehydrated, but not nauseous anymore at least. I hate calling out of work too, especially on the last day of our weeks...


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 22, 2013)

So your 5 Guys went In-N-Out?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 22, 2013)

Tools of the trade...


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 22, 2013)

Picked up a patient yesterday for generalized weakness.  She had been in the hospital 2 weeks ago for "fluid around her heart and lungs."  We were having a really hard time getting a blood pressure on her, but one of the guys finally got 90/palp.  For the way she was presenting, it seemed reasonable.  We moved her to the truck, and tried to get a better BP.  At that point, we couldn't palp a radial pulse, but I still wasn't overly concerned about it because she just didn't seem "that sick."

While my partner was getting a line for me, I continued my assessment.  I was never taught heart tones, so I don't typically listen to the heart unless something would indicate to me that I should.  Since the family couldn't really tell me what her recent diagnosis was, other than "fluid around her heart and lungs," I opted to listen just in case she truly did have fluid around her heart rather than heart failure or something else entirely.  I thought her heart sounded a bit muffled, and was becoming more and more concerned for her.

The entire time we were transporting her, she denied any complaints at all, except for the weakness, passing it off as not having completely recovered yet from her hospital stay. 

A couple hours after we dropped her off, while at dinner, the supervisor got a phone call from the ED.  Apparently, her O2 sats started dropping suddenly, she became ashen looking, and the only way they could get a blood pressure was with the doppler (and it was only 70 systolic).  The family stepped out of the room, asking for the doctor because she began seizing.  She had an additional seizure shortly after the first one, and then arrested.

After dinner, I went over to the ED and talked with the doc.  Apparently, she had been in the hospital for heart failure, and at that time, the cardiologist told her she had a severely leaking mytral (sp?) valve and it needed to be replaced but she refused to have the surgery.  (She was in her 80's.)  The theory is that the valve simply failed, causing her to no longer be able to perfuse.  That little voice in the back of my head was telling me that there was something very wrong, despite what the patient was telling me, and how she initially presented.  I was concerned about her, but I honestly didn't think she was I'm-going-to-die-today sick.  Needless to say, I was shocked!

I guess when your number is up, there's not much you can do about it.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 22, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> I was never taught heart tones, so I don't typically listen to the heart unless something would indicate to me that I should.



Cardiac Auscultation is poorly taught, if at all. It truly is a shame and a dying art. With the availability of Echos it is just not as crucial of a skill than it once was. Some of our older cardiologist are amazing but it is more of a novelty than clinically relevant. 



Epi-do said:


> Since the family couldn't really tell me what her recent diagnosis was, other than "fluid around her heart and lungs," I opted to listen just in case she truly did have fluid around her heart rather than heart failure or something else entirely.  I thought her heart sounded a bit muffled, and was becoming more and more concerned for her.



Pleural and Pericardial Effusions. Common complications in CHF and valvular heart disease. Muffled/distant heart tones is usually a sign of a pericardial effusion. Sometimes you will get a friction rub with pericarditis. Did you hear a murmur?



Epi-do said:


> A couple hours after we dropped her off, while at dinner, the supervisor got a phone call from the ED.  Apparently, her O2 sats started dropping suddenly, she became ashen looking, and the only way they could get a blood pressure was with the doppler (and it was only 70 systolic).  The family stepped out of the room, asking for the doctor because she began seizing.  She had an additional seizure shortly after the first one, and then arrested.
> After dinner, I went over to the ED and talked with the doc.  Apparently, she had been in the hospital for heart failure, and at that time, the cardiologist told her she had a *severely leaking mytral (sp?)* valve and it needed to be replaced but she refused to have the surgery.  (She was in her 80's.)  The theory is that the valve simply failed, causing her to no longer be able to perfuse.



Sounds like Flash Pulmonary Edema and Cardiogenic Shock from severe mitral valve regurgitation. It sounds like she had chronic regurg with an acute exacerbation, possibly from a papillary muscle rupture. However I am surprised there would not be an obvious murmur.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 22, 2013)

Chase said:


> Pleural and Pericardial Effusions. Common complications in CHF and valvular heart disease. Muffled/distant heart tones is usually a sign of a pericardial effusion. Sometimes you will get a friction rub with pericarditis. Did you hear a murmur?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Flash Pulmonary Edema and Cardiogenic Shock from severe mitral valve regurgitation. It sounds like she had chronic regurg with an acute exacerbation, possibly from a papillary muscle rupture. However I am surprised there would not be an obvious murmur.



No, I didn't hear a murmur.  And, thanks for the educated guess about what happened to her!


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 22, 2013)

*3,249,181 views?!?!*

…………...


----------



## Aprz (Dec 22, 2013)

If I could redo my clinicals, I would by listening to everyone heart tones. I don't feel like I see enough patients in the field to learn heart tones. The Youtube video Dana posted was excellent, but I my heart tone ability right now is it either sounds normal or abnormal unfortunately.

[youtube]V5kSBrSA-sA[/youtube]

I remember the characteristics easily, but I am actually not good at describing them at all. For example, timing, try to listen if it's systolic, diastolic, or both. When he plays examples sound, I can't really hear if it's systolic or diastolic. To me, the first sound S1 (lub) is systolic, typically the shorter one. Most murmurs are systolic per the video. I know this information, but when I try to listen to his audio and real life, I can't really tell. I will think "Oh, it's definitely systolic", and he'll be like "It's diastolic... see? Not that hard."

Since watching that video (I started listening when you first posted about heart tones/murmurs so it has been awhile), I've only heard two heart murmurs (during my specialty rotation / internship / ride alongs - not at work), and like I said, couldn't really describe them except normal or abnormal. One was a 3 month old with a ventricular septal defect. The other was a guy with multiple heart issues including aortic stenosis and mitral valve regurgitation. I haven't had the pleasure of meeting somebody with an left ventricular assisting device, but my ex-partner has seen two of them now and I asked her to listen to it since I hear it makes a whirling sound, which she said it did. I am jealous.

The hostess at Olive Garden is gorgeous.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 22, 2013)

Cause you guys brought it up again. I am rewatching the video. He actually made a new one so I am actually watching the new one instead. Maybe that will help?


----------



## Tigger (Dec 22, 2013)

My friend locked his keys in his house and I successfully broke in without damage using only stuff out of the little bag of personal stuff I keep on the ambulance and a floor mat. This makes me happy.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 22, 2013)

Tigger said:


> My friend locked his keys in his house and I successfully broke in without damage using only stuff out of the little bag of personal stuff I keep on the ambulance and a floor mat. This makes me happy.



This makes me wonder about the efficacy of his house's lock...






But I'm still certain you're very skilled in legalized breaking and entering!


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 22, 2013)

Am I the only one wondering  where the floormat came in?


----------



## Tigger (Dec 22, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Am I the only one wondering  where the floormat came in?



Made getting over the eight foot pointy fence quite a bit less painful. No pants damage either!


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 23, 2013)

Got punched in the face by a "dead" guy, nearly had to throw down with a belligerent drunk, got called an insensitive :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: (rephrased for the mods) at a DOA, and had to wrestle down another drunk to keep him from making his (at the time less than serious and controlled) stab wound much worse. Yesterday was an interesting shift...


----------



## MrJones (Dec 23, 2013)

DEmedic said:


>



And, somewhere, the heads of an entire IT department have exploded.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey, Toughbooks are spill proof. 

(I was actually parked. The coffee and the 'scope were jut there for the photo op.)


----------



## Anjel (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh man I thought one if the basics were going to lose their mind when I refused to backboard a lady who tripped and broke her nose.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm tired of being held over because one of the other supervisors is having really bad morning sickness


----------



## EMDispatch (Dec 23, 2013)

If you haven't seen it before..

"How to get Immediate Care in the ER"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySJUCJnsqbQ


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 23, 2013)

EMDispatch said:


> If you haven't seen it before..
> 
> "How to get Immediate Care in the ER"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySJUCJnsqbQ




If someone told me their "condition was deteriorating" they better be able to answer "how."


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 23, 2013)

Supposed to be around 70 degrees on Christmas. That sounds like a perfect Christmas to me. No one really needs a white Christmas


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 23, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Am I the only one wondering where the floormat came in?



Am I the only one wondering what's in his personal bag that he takes on the ambulance?


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 23, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Am I the only one wondering what's in his personal bag that he takes on the ambulance?


Oh ya, know just the norm. A few lockpicks, set of jimmies (probably a few pairs of jimmies, too), the typical.

Another note: Christmas presents to myself. $127 out the door for Dunhill Desire Blue, Polo Green and Calvin Klein Euphoria (hell of a deal, last time I bought Dunhill Desire Blue it was $65 by itself, Polo was $70 last time I bought it). I'm disappointed in the Euphoria so far, though. Sprayed it a hour ago and can't smell it all anymore. Wasn't worth the $40 I spent on it...


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 24, 2013)

It's a scotch kind of night.

On a related note, I unintentionally discovered today that my rott loves Shiner Bock... He found an unopened can outside and proceeded to empty said can. When I got outside he seemed quite content and begging for the can out of reach... Hopefully I didn't just make my dog an alcoholic :lol:


----------



## Wheel (Dec 24, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> It's a scotch kind of night.
> 
> On a related note, I unintentionally discovered today that my rott loves Shiner Bock... He found an unopened can outside and proceeded to empty said can. When I got outside he seemed quite content and begging for the can out of reach... Hopefully I didn't just make my dog an alcoholic :lol:



Loving shiner does not (by itself) make an alcoholic. Shiner is delicious.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Dec 24, 2013)

EMDispatch said:


> If you haven't seen it before..
> 
> "How to get Immediate Care in the ER"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySJUCJnsqbQ



Wow.  While I definitely think people should be educated about their health and when the should/should not seek help, this video made me a little nauseous.  Seriously?  Pretend you know the CEO of the hospital?  

And what's the deal with the whole "I'm deteriorating" bit?  How about a video about not being such an arse and waiting patiently in a queue?  Fortunately I think most nurses working triage are pretty wise to this kind of nonsense.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dude. Just about got run off the road by a vollie FF in their POV on my way home from breakfast. They're not allowed to have lights or sirens on their POV, so the guy came screeching across from the left side of the intersection with some stupid strobe light flashing inside his windshield, flashing his brights, and with his flashers on. Clearly the same as a marked emergency vehicle responding with due regard. You may ask, as I did, what kind of calamity necessitated that kind of lead footed response. Fortunately I can look up current county calls at home and I have an answer! This brave hero risked his life and the lives of other motorists this morning as he rushed to the heart pounding scene of an automatic fire alarm. Rest easy citizens. Help is on the way


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2013)

Was it a fire cop?


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 24, 2013)

Fire cop was about 5 seconds before the whacker. They are always first on scene after all. He too had his 360 degrees of blue light fury activated.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2013)

Haha. Fun times. And if you complain, you're anti-volunteer.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Was it a fire cop?



Fire cop?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2013)

Fire Police. Usually an old guy, too old to fight fires. Fire Police direct traffic and control access at fire scenes. They light up their POV with strobes, flashers, arrow sticks and all kinds of decals. They shut down roads here at the drop of a hat. And because fire cops are usually old retired guys, they make it out before fire apparatus.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 24, 2013)

So....have I been in EMS too long? When I close my folding knife on my finger, slicing the side of my fingertip clean off, and the very first thing I think is: 

DANG it is going to be hard to chart for a week or two!


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 24, 2013)

Medic 48 doing it right


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Dec 24, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> Medic 48 doing it right



Nice.  I think I know what I'm doing to my bus tonight.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2013)

90mph indicated equals one mile marker every 35 seconds or so


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 24, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> 90mph indicated equals one mile marker every 35 seconds or so



Every 40 seconds even


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Every 40 seconds even



I said indicated lol. I didn't have my gps tonight for true speed


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 25, 2013)

So good news. Sled is only gonna be easy to fix and relatively cheap at ~$500. Unfortunately no news on the shoulder. It doesn't hurt nearly as bad but every now and again if I'm a dummy and don't wear the immobilizer I forget I'm broken and will reach for something...bad juju.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 25, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Every 40 seconds even


90 MPH is 150% of 60 (which would be 1 per min). That extra 50% subtracted from 60 is 30... 
Or am I just stupid (most likely answer :rofl


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 25, 2013)

9D4 said:


> 90 MPH is 150% of 60 (which would be 1 per min). That extra 50% subtracted from 60 is 30...
> Or am I just stupid (most likely answer :rofl



Not saying you're stupid, but you're ever so slightly mistaken this time. You don't subtract percentages quite like you did in your example. You're picturing 120 MPH, since it is exactly twice the speed and would thus take half the time. This is basically a units conversion problem like in General Chemistry. Since 90 MPH is 3/2 (150%) of 60 MPH, it will take 2/3 the time to go a given distance. In 60 seconds at 60 MPH, one mile is traveled. Keeping a constant distance of one mile and varying the speed alone means 2/3 of 60 seconds is 40 seconds. 

Who knew EMTLife on Christmas could also provide fun with math?


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 25, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> *Not saying you're stupid*, but you're ever so slightly mistaken this time. You don't subtract percentages quite like you did in your example. You're picturing 120 MPH, since it is exactly twice the speed and would thus take half the time. This is basically a units conversion problem like in General Chemistry. Since 90 MPH is 3/2 (150%) of 60 MPH, it will take 2/3 the time to go a given distance. In 60 seconds at 60 MPH, one mile is traveled. Keeping a constant distance of one mile and varying the speed alone means 2/3 of 60 seconds is 40 seconds.
> 
> Who knew EMTLife on Christmas could also provide fun with math?


You don't have to, I'll feel free to say it myself  
Gotcha. Been a while since I've had to take a math class, haha.


----------



## Wheel (Dec 25, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Not saying you're stupid, but you're ever so slightly mistaken this time. You don't subtract percentages quite like you did in your example. You're picturing 120 MPH, since it is exactly twice the speed and would thus take half the time. This is basically a units conversion problem like in General Chemistry. Since 90 MPH is 3/2 (150%) of 60 MPH, it will take 2/3 the time to go a given distance. In 60 seconds at 60 MPH, one mile is traveled. Keeping a constant distance of one mile and varying the speed alone means 2/3 of 60 seconds is 40 seconds.
> 
> Who knew EMTLife on Christmas could also provide *fun* with *math*?



Two words that don't belong in the same sentence. I don't mind doing or teaching math, but I don't think I've ever called it fun.<_<


----------



## Tigger (Dec 25, 2013)

The switch panel is just oh so festive!


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 25, 2013)

Tigger said:


> The switch panel is just oh so festive!



Quite elegant... 

I also see by your radio your an AMR employee..


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sometime in 2014 (probably March) we can start using CPAP for asthma and are adding Fent to our drugs! We are slowly catching up to the rest of the US haha.


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 25, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Sometime in 2014 (probably March) we can start using CPAP for asthma and are adding Fent to our drugs! We are slowly catching up to the rest of the US haha.



Really what are you allowed to use CPAP for then? Just CHF'ers?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 25, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> Really what are you allowed to use CPAP for then? Just CHF'ers?



COPD and CHF


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 25, 2013)

ahh 

and here I thought everyone was the same sats are taking a dump even on a NRB.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 25, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> ahh
> 
> and here I thought everyone was the same sats are taking a dump even on a NRB.



Welcome to the wonderful protocols of Southern California :wacko:


----------



## Tigger (Dec 25, 2013)

Most legit nosebleed ever. Guy filled an entire emesis bag with blood. 4 neosynephrine packed sponges, ice, and a plug all had zero effect. Hypertension and Coumadin combined to make the poor guy look like a shooing victim. 

Also the ambulance has a phantom airhorn (a real one, not the siren). Some awkward moments have ensued as a result.


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 25, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Most legit nosebleed ever. Guy filled an entire emesis bag with blood. 4 neosynephrine packed sponges, ice, and a plug all had zero effect. Hypertension and Coumadin combined to make the poor guy look like a shooing victim.
> 
> Also the ambulance has a phantom airhorn (a real one, not the siren). Some awkward moments have ensued as a result.



I remember when I went to EMT school many moons ago and thought oh god blood thinners can't be that bad right?? Until you see them bleed. 

Im curious how do they stop it Cauderize?


----------



## Aprz (Dec 25, 2013)

What you had sounds pretty damn severe. Seen this done once for severe epistaxis in the Emergency Department, and it was successful. The patient also took coumadin (warfarin). I don't know what his INR (international normalized ratio, normal is 1.0, but goal with coumadin is like 2.0-3.0 I think) was. Not sure if this would work on your particular patient, but I'll mention it anyhow.

*Items Required*
x2 Tongue depressors
x1 Tape

*Step 1* Put tongue depressors together.

*Step 2* Tape tongue depressors together near one end.

*Step 3* Apply tongue depressors to patient's nose.

If I had tongue depressors / popsicle sticks, I'd demonstrate this with pictures. Maybe later?

*Edit* Found examples online.

http://academiclifeinem.com/trick-of-the-trade-epistaxis-control-with-tongue-blades/


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 25, 2013)

Went to my main station in the city and saw our company Xmas tree-man. 



Kinda creepy to walk into


----------



## Tigger (Dec 25, 2013)

Aprz said:


> What you had sounds pretty damn severe. Seen this done once for severe epistaxis in the Emergency Department, and it was successful. The patient also took coumadin (warfarin). I don't know what his INR (international normalized ratio, normal is 1.0, but goal with coumadin is like 2.0-3.0 I think) was. Not sure if this would work on your particular patient, but I'll mention it anyhow.
> 
> *Items Required*
> x2 Tongue depressors
> ...



We actually carry disposable clips, which were to of no effect. Generally I think they cauterize them, although I wonder if some xylocaine with epi could be used to blanch the effected vessel if its visible.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 25, 2013)

Those clips are worthless. If pressure doesn't work, we've got oxymetazoline that I've had pretty good success with.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone! Please take care of yourselves! And have a wonderful day! I love you guys!


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 25, 2013)

Aprz said:


> What you had sounds pretty damn severe. Seen this done once for severe epistaxis in the Emergency Department, and it was successful. The patient also took coumadin (warfarin). I don't know what his INR (international normalized ratio, normal is 1.0, but goal with coumadin is like 2.0-3.0 I think) was. Not sure if this would work on your particular patient, but I'll mention it anyhow.
> 
> *Items Required*
> x2 Tongue depressors
> ...



At my hospital, we have what is essentially a nasal tampon that we can shove into the nasal cavity.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 25, 2013)

I've hard stories of cocaine impregnated gauze being used for that too


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 25, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> I've hard stories of cocaine impregnated gauze being used for that too



So... Where might one find something like that?... You know, in case someone asks :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Dec 25, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> I've hard stories of cocaine impregnated gauze being used for that too




I've seen that used lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 25, 2013)

I've always seen the rhino rockets used. I was taught, waaaaaay back when, how to use a foley with the balloon up to tamponade a posterior nosebleed. I've never done it.  

I've tried the tongue depressor thing. Eh. Neo-Synephrine spray was in the protocols in WA and worked like a champ.


----------



## brian328 (Dec 25, 2013)

Posting posting posting.. Idk how many more christmas songs i can hear on the radio before my ears start bleeding.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 25, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I've tried the tongue depressor thing. Eh. Neo-Synephrine spray was in the protocols in WA and worked like a champ.



I loved using Neo-Synephrine spray for epistaxis. We used to use it for NPA insertion and the rare nasal intubation as well. I can't say I really miss going on nose bleeds though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 25, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I loved using Neo-Synephrine spray for epistaxis. We used to use it for NPA insertion and the rare nasal intubation as well. I can't say I really miss going on nose bleeds though.




I did go on a delta nosebleed. It was ... Prodigious. 

... Required extensive decon.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Dec 25, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I loved using Neo-Synephrine spray for epistaxis. We used to use it for NPA insertion and the rare nasal intubation as well. I can't say I really miss going on nose bleeds though.




So this got me thinking. While Neo will shrink the blood vessels down don't you also get transient hypertension which could cause any formed clots to break away and risk a continued epistaxis?


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 25, 2013)

Just found out my close friend's puppy was hit and killed by a taxi today. To make it worse, she's living alone in a new city where she's going to school and lost her phone a couple days ago so can't even talk to anyone about it. Talk about a rough Christmas :sad:


----------



## exodus (Dec 25, 2013)

Tigger said:


> The switch panel is just oh so festive!



I love those radios, so much better than ours. It actually lets you know when to start talking and whether or not you're connected to the frequency you're broadcasting.

Though I did hate this...

*clicks* booooooooooooooooooooooooooooop
*clicks* boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop
*clicks* boooooooooooooooooooooooooooop
*clicks* chirp
*clicks* boooooooooooooooooooooooooop


----------



## Tigger (Dec 25, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I loved using Neo-Synephrine spray for epistaxis. We used to use it for NPA insertion and the rare nasal intubation as well. I can't say I really miss going on nose bleeds though.



We have neosynephrine, did nothing for this poor patient. This was a delta call and worthy of it. And when he coughed....well I don't think we'll ever be able to find all the blood spatter.


----------



## FLdoc2011 (Dec 25, 2013)

Yea you won't forget a BAD nose bleed.   I've had a couple in the hospital that I've had to intubate for airway protection just because they were a severe posterior epistaxis and the person was crapping out.   

If it's pretty severe we give them a couple sprays of neo nasal spray and them pack them with a rhino rocket or another similar device made for that.   There's several different ones.   Some are later or have multiple balloons meant for more posterior bleeds.   

Ultimately if it can't be controlled then may need ENT to go look in there and cauterize something or maybe even an interventional radiologist to shoot an angio and find the artery.


----------



## Household6 (Dec 25, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I've always seen the rhino rockets used. I was taught, waaaaaay back when, how to use a foley with the balloon up to tamponade a posterior nosebleed. I've never done it.
> 
> I've tried the tongue depressor thing. Eh. Neo-Synephrine spray was in the protocols in WA and worked like a champ.



Rhino-Rockets and Afrin!!!

We use special Celox nose tampons.. Ancient Indian trick is to roll a 4x4 and stick it behind the upper lip, supposedly there's some pressure points between the lip and gum.


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 26, 2013)

The Dispatch I hate the most. 


"Sick Person" 

I sure hope they are sick if they are calling 911


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 26, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> The Dispatch I hate the most.
> 
> 
> "Sick Person"
> ...



Every time I get called to a fall, I die a little inside.


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 26, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Every time I get called to a fall, I die a little inside.



Our "fall victims" are triaged by dispatch a little better, 

Fell out of bed, Bravo

Fell off a roof, Delta

The Sick Person dispatch we get tends to be the generalized dispatch of "we don't have a category for this one so we'll make them a sick person" its almost like a roulette wheel. Toothache or Train wreck.


----------



## Meursault (Dec 26, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> The Dispatch I hate the most.
> 
> 
> "Sick Person"
> ...


Mine is "for an eval", courtesy of the local PDs. About half of the time, it's acute behavioral problems; another quarter is injuries after an assault (sometimes before officers arrived, sometimes after). The remaining quarter is a wild card. Unconscious in a parked car? Early-onset incarceritis? Language barrier so no one knows what the problem is?
I'm just waiting to get dispatched for an eval and pull up to FD doing compressions.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 26, 2013)

Can't stand the dispatches for MVAs for someone who "wants to be checked out." Since it's a tiered system we manage to avoid going on these, but I still feel for the BLS crews. Do you feel hurt anywhere? Do you want to go to the hospital? The answer is almost always no, so I don't know what they want EMS to do when they show up on scene.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 26, 2013)

*Throwback*

Came across this today as I was cleaning out some dresser drawers.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hmm. Did anyone else see the article about the new Special Operations truck an agency in Baton Rouge just bought? The examples they gave in the news article was that it carries 120 backboards and 200 C-Collars. I would weep if my agency ever stocked a vehicle like that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 26, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Hmm. Did anyone else see the article about the new Special Operations truck an agency in Baton Rouge just bought? The examples they gave in the news article was that it carries 120 backboards and 200 C-Collars. I would weep if my agency ever stocked a vehicle like that.



Could you wrap the back board straps around some dogs and use the backboard as a sleigh?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 26, 2013)

Two opportunities for field intubations today. I passed on both and managed the airway with BLS adjuncts.

...and I'm sure I'll get told I'm not aggressive enough.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 26, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> To be the generalized dispatch of "we don't have a category for this one so we'll make them a sick person" its almost like a roulette wheel. Toothache or Train wreck.



That's what I like most about those. A lot of my sickest patients have come in as Sick Person  It really is a crapshoot.


----------



## EMDispatch (Dec 26, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Can't stand the dispatches for MVAs for someone who "wants to be checked out." Since it's a tiered system we manage to avoid going on these, but I still feel for the BLS crews. Do you feel hurt anywhere? Do you want to go to the hospital? The answer is almost always no, so I don't know what they want EMS to do when they show up on scene.



We die a little too... 
Disp: "Is anyone injured?"
Caller: "Nah, we're all right"
(murmuring with friends in the background)
Caller: "Wait my friends, neck is hurting real bad..."

Same thing for sick person:
Disp: "Tell me exactly what happened?"
Caller: I'm dying...Quit asking me questions
Disp: "So what's exactly the problem?"
Caller: "I (insert random symptom) for the past month, and now it's killing me. I need to go to the hospital now!"


----------



## Household6 (Dec 26, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Two opportunities for field intubations today. I passed on both and managed the airway with BLS adjuncts.
> 
> ...and I'm sure I'll get told I'm not aggressive enough.



OPAs really do work quite well.. Especially if you have to pair them with a soft tip cath for suction. Them things just slide.. I'd much rather do airways than what I did today ----Packing a pilonidal cavity that was open all the way to the rectum.. 

"I'm just gonna press on your cheek to squeeze the poop out of your cyst-hole before I irrigate it."


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 27, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Two opportunities for field intubations today. I passed on both and managed the airway with BLS adjuncts.
> 
> ...and I'm sure I'll get told I'm not aggressive enough.



Airway management via BLS adjuncts is still airway management. If its not broken why fix it? 

I've done many airways BLS adjuncts, put a towel underneath their shoulders to get good ventilation. Nurses seem to get a little antsy though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 27, 2013)

Right. I had a tube and scope out and ready, but if they're breathing and are ventilating, I'm a little reluctant to she their airway, just cause I can. 

Now, they both got tubed in the ED and I passed up two field intubations. I may hear about that. Unfortunately, airway management still comes wrapped up in the ego of medics who judge your competency by the amount of plastic you stuff into patients.


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 27, 2013)

Pulling out the Q word tonight. Been on for 6 hours and haven't had a single pt. I'm not sure how much longer I can sit in this truck. :blink:


----------



## Wheel (Dec 27, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> That's what I like most about those. A lot of my sickest patients have come in as Sick Person  It really is a crapshoot.



Same here. "She just isn't acting right."=idioventricular rhythm and agonal respirations


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 27, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> The Dispatch I hate the most.
> 
> 
> "Sick Person"
> ...



My favorite is the "Interfacility Transfer/Protocol 37" nonsense. 


Respond to XYZ nursing home for a protocol 37.

What is the nature?  

Protocol 37.

What is the nature of the 37?

Its a 37...look in the book Medic 70. Interfacility transfer.



Arrive on scene....CPR in progress.

Yea....I don't think that code is being used properly at all...


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 27, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> Pulling out the Q word tonight. Been on for 6 hours and haven't had a single pt. I'm not sure how much longer I can sit in this truck. :blink:



Well I'll just stretch out on my couch and curl up in my sleeping bag while it wait for my calls  maybe break out the xbox too


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 27, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Well I'll just stretch out on my couch and curl up in my sleeping bag while it wait for my calls  maybe break out the xbox too



Well aren't you a lucky one. I finally just had my first transport of the night!!! Fire couldn't believe that this was our first one of the night.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 28, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> Well aren't you a lucky one. I finally just had my first transport of the night!!! Fire couldn't believe that this was our first one of the night.



The joys of being at a rural 911 service. I've been on since 1900 and no calls yet. Rather odd actually. Some days we get nothing. Others I don't see base all 24 hours


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 28, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> The joys of being at a rural 911 service. I've been on since 1900 and no calls yet. Rather odd actually. Some days we get nothing. Others I don't see base all 24 hours



That's rough 24 hours with out a call. I'm not sure if I can handle rural EMS. I work in a very busy system so today of only having 3 transports all within the the last 4 hours of shift is odd.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 28, 2013)

I've found that 3 calls in 12 hours is comfortable lol any less and I'm going nuts. 

Any more than 6 and I get cranky. I'm pretty spoiled I guess.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 28, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I've found that 3 calls in 12 hours is comfortable lol any less and I'm going nuts.
> 
> Any more than 6 and I get cranky. I'm pretty spoiled I guess.




Must be nice.

With that said. I miss the ambulance. I don't miss running 12 in a 12 though.


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 28, 2013)

Robb said:


> Must be nice.
> 
> With that said. I miss the ambulance. I don't miss running 12 in a 12 though.


I had one of those nights on Christmas. It was no fun.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 28, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> That's rough 24 hours with out a call. I'm not sure if I can handle rural EMS. I work in a very busy system so today of only having 3 transports all within the the last 4 hours of shift is odd.



It does suck at times like that. Usually we run an average of six transports in a 24. Which isn't too bad. Each call from dispatch to back in quarters takes anywhere from 2-4 hours, so six calls is rather steady for the shift. My personal best is 19 calls, with 16 being transports in a 36 hour period.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 28, 2013)

6 calls in a 12 hour shift is nothing for us (transport times vary from 1-120 minutes). My max is 13 transports in 12 hours. We didn't even get enough time to completely fill the gas tank. I'm sure the fuel card company had some questions about 2-5 gallons being bought 10 times in the same day.


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 28, 2013)

I average about 5 calls in a 12 hour shift. total call time from dispatch to return is about 40 minutes. 

The most calls in a 12 hour shift I had was 11, and 24 was 15.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 28, 2013)

Right now, I average about 3-4 calls in a 12 hour graveyard shift. Each call usually takes about an hour to respond to and transport (we respond to three adjacent counties).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 28, 2013)

We do about 3 calls per 12. That's actually too slow. I'd rather be busier.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 28, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> We do about 3 calls per 12. That's actually too slow. I'd rather be busier.



We do four or five per 24 and I'm with you, a few more would be nice sometimes. We have great coverage for our large district, but realistically one crew could cover the whole thing when it's not the summer.


----------



## Wheel (Dec 28, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> We do about 3 calls per 12. That's actually too slow. I'd rather be busier.



We rotate, and my rotation probably averages 4 per 12 hr shift. Sometimes that's a lot, since one station has 30-40min transport times. Most times it's not bad though. Day shift is a bit busier.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 28, 2013)

It's been a while since I ran less than 12 in a 24hr shift.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 29, 2013)

I saw an ER doctor who looked to be in his late 20s who had more stuff on his belt than even the greenest EMT. Raptor shears, knife, penlight, stethoscope holster, the attachment that holds tape to the stethoscope, a glove pouch, the hospital cell phone, a pager, and several pens/sharpies. I don't quite know what to say


----------



## Tigger (Dec 29, 2013)

Wheel said:


> We rotate, and my rotation probably averages 4 per 12 hr shift. Sometimes that's a lot, since one station has 30-40min transport times. Most times it's not bad though. Day shift is a bit busier.



We have similar minimum transport times. That's one of my favorite things about my job, but any more than say six and its immediately my least favorite part. A neighboring agency who has over an hour transport time has the the internal motto of "flight or refusal."


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 29, 2013)

I've been doing a lot of reading and I think ADN to BSN and eventually to CRNA or ACNP is gonna be the plan. There's a good nursing school here that I can go to and still work full time, albeit owe a fair amount of money when I'm done but still, and I'd be done with my ADN by 2016 maybe 2017 at the latest. By then would hopefully be able to lateral to flight PRN as a medic then work in the ICU as an RN, since our hospitals don't require a BSN especially if you're actively working on one and have healthcare experience, until I had enough experience to promote from flight medic to RN.

Then if I'm not satisfied I can still go upwards to CRNA or ACNP.

Nevada right now is doing a thing where they will pay for your advanced practice school if you agree to work somewhere rural for a few, I think five, years. I wouldn't have a huge problem with that, if I had somewhat of say in where I went.

I always said I didn't think I'd be happy as a RN but talking to more and more friends that are RNs in the high acuity ICUs here it sounds like something that I could have a lot of fun with and learn a lot from. The more I think about it too the more I realize how many options it would open up...get bored in the ICU? Try the cath team. That gets boring, go to the PICU or maybe even the NICU.

I can keep my medic license and play medic on the side the whole way through too. Who knows maybe ri got when I finish nursing school they change up our EMS setup here and I get a sweet dual role fire medic transport job and I work as an RN on the side and eventually a flight medic PRN as well. 

The more I think about it the more I realize that the sky is the limit.


----------



## Wheel (Dec 29, 2013)

Tigger said:


> We have similar minimum transport times. That's one of my favorite things about my job, but any more than say six and its immediately my least favorite part. A neighboring agency who has over an hour transport time has the the internal motto of "flight or refusal."



Ours range from across the street to across the county. Since we rotate stations, everyone has a busy station and a slow station they rotate through. This way, everyone has a good mix of super busy short turnover nights and slower, break nights. I think it's a decent system. It makes it where I get bad wrecks on country roads going through the whole respiratory distress treatment pathway one weekend, with drunks and assaults the next weekend.


----------



## Wheel (Dec 29, 2013)

Robb said:


> I've been doing a lot of reading and I think ADN to BSN and eventually to CRNA or ACNP is gonna be the plan. There's a good nursing school here that I can go to and still work full time, albeit owe a fair amount of money when I'm done but still, and I'd be done with my ADN by 2016 maybe 2017 at the latest. By then would hopefully be able to lateral to flight PRN as a medic then work in the ICU as an RN, since our hospitals don't require a BSN especially if you're actively working on one and have healthcare experience, until I had enough experience to promote from flight medic to RN.
> 
> Then if I'm not satisfied I can still go upwards to CRNA or ACNP.
> 
> ...



That's awesome. Good luck and keep us updated. I should finish up my BHSc in a year or so. Then I'll be looking at PA school or teaching, possibly both.

 I seriously considered nursing, but with many places moving to a bsn requirement and ICU jobs being so hard to get, I didn't think I could do it. I couldn't be a floor nurse if it came down to it. It sounds like you have some connections in the unit though, so it'll be much less risky for you.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 29, 2013)

Wheel said:


> That's awesome. Good luck and keep us updated. I should finish up my BHSc in a year or so. Then I'll be looking at PA school or teaching, possibly both.
> 
> I seriously considered nursing, but with many places moving to a bsn requirement and ICU jobs being so hard to get, I didn't think I could do it. I couldn't be a floor nurse if it came down to it. It sounds like you have some connections in the unit though, so it'll be much less risky for you.



Eh honestly I'll probably end up in the ER then lateral long into the ICU. 

Probably wont be able to start school until August but possibly June... We will see. 

The more I look at it the more sense it makes. I get to play medic on the side when I want and in turn wont get burnt out, get to make a decent living and work with high acuity patients more regularly. 

Flight is my ultimate goal, probably end up doing it PRN though but who knows.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 29, 2013)

Anyone from the Salt Lake City, Orem or Provo area?  Shoot me a PM.  Thanks.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 29, 2013)

Rob, Welcome to The Dark Side.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 29, 2013)

Robb said:


> Eh honestly I'll probably end up in the ER then lateral long into the ICU.
> 
> Probably wont be able to start school until August but possibly June... We will see.
> 
> ...




Dude as much as I was looking at doing PA, because I want my bachelors in ems... RN is looking like a more attractive option. Maybe I'll finish my AS in Paramedicine and then apply for nursing school and still finish my BS in EMS and go for a BSN


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 29, 2013)

Robb said:


> I've been doing a lot of reading and I think ADN to BSN and eventually to CRNA or ACNP is gonna be the plan. There's a good nursing school here that I can go to and still work full time, albeit owe a fair amount of money when I'm done but still, and I'd be done with my ADN by 2016 maybe 2017 at the latest. By then would hopefully be able to lateral to flight PRN as a medic then work in the ICU as an RN, since our hospitals don't require a BSN especially if you're actively working on one and have healthcare experience, until I had enough experience to promote from flight medic to RN.
> 
> Then if I'm not satisfied I can still go upwards to CRNA or ACNP.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good plan. 

The only suggestion I would make is to consider skipping the ADN and doing BSN right off the bat. May or may not make the most sense for your situation, but ADN programs in many places are actually more competitive and take longer to get into than BSN ones, AND few people finish an ADN in 2 years anyway because of the pre-reqs (which are generally built into the BSN programs) and the generally brutal course load. Because of that, it's not uncommon for people to find that they can complete a BSN in only a few more months longer than it would have taken them to finish their ADN. And depending on the hospitals around there, a BSN may make you much more competitive as a new-grad, especially for an ICU or ED position. On the other hand, some employers don't care at all which degree you have as a new grad, and the ADN route may get you into practice a little sooner, and then employers often pay for at least part of the BSN. So just take a real close look at how long each option will realistically take you, and whether ADN vs BSN matters out there for a new grad.

Good luck, and PM me if I can help at all.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 29, 2013)

Robb said:


> I've been doing a lot of reading and I think ADN to BSN and eventually to CRNA or ACNP is gonna be the plan. There's a good nursing school here that I can go to and still work full time, albeit owe a fair amount of money when I'm done but still, and I'd be done with my ADN by 2016 maybe 2017 at the latest. By then would hopefully be able to lateral to flight PRN as a medic then work in the ICU as an RN, since our hospitals don't require a BSN especially if you're actively working on one and have healthcare experience, until I had enough experience to promote from flight medic to RN.
> 
> Then if I'm not satisfied I can still go upwards to CRNA or ACNP.
> 
> ...



Damn it. Another loss to the dark side. In all seriousness, sounds like a good plan. I tell ya, it makes it harder to make fun of nurses when good people go to nursing school. You're all taking the fun out of it!

Edit: Just realized I simultaneously quoted verbatim a phrase from each of the two previous posts. Originality fail.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 30, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Damn it. Another loss to the dark side. In all seriousness, sounds like a good plan. I tell ya, it makes it harder to make fun of nurses when good people go to nursing school. You're all taking the fun out of it!
> 
> Edit: Just realized I simultaneously quoted verbatim a phrase from each of the two previous posts. Originality fail.



Don't worry, we'l take good    care   of      HIM!!


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 30, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> Don't worry, we'l take good    care   of      HIM!!


I can personally vouch for the Mycrofft... he does not look anything like that nurse... though he's certainly devious enough to give her a run for her money! :rofl:


----------



## Tigger (Dec 31, 2013)

Today at work I took our oath of office and got pinned. It was in the station kitchen, which could not have made me happier!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 31, 2013)

All I'm going to say is what did I get myself into.   First clinical and did an RSI...  I'm afraid of the rest of the night and the remaining 276 hours to go.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 31, 2013)

Going in for a 24. Let's see how it plays out


----------



## Anjel (Dec 31, 2013)

I wish I was working tonight. Really don't want to go to my sister-in-laws.


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 31, 2013)

Anjel said:


> I wish I was working tonight. Really don't want to go to my sister-in-laws.



As do I, My significant other wants to spend new years eve together, it has been bad luck in my book for ages, as Usually if I'm with a significant other at new years we don't make it to another new years. 

She dosen't believe me and said she never got a new years kiss,, EVER.

I guess if I wanted to get rid of a signicant other this could work to my advantage though hmm...


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 31, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> As do I, My significant other wants to spend new years eve together, it has been bad luck in my book for ages, as Usually if I'm with a significant other at new years we don't make it to another new years.
> 
> She dosen't believe me and said she never got a new years kiss,, EVER.
> 
> I guess if I wanted to get rid of a signicant other this could work to my advantage though hmm...



My significant other is pissed I'm working tonight. She doesn't seem to get that it's in my shift rotation and I can't just give the shift away.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm also working tonight. Just another night.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 31, 2013)

Two months into my weight loss journey and working with a personal trainer, I have lost 31 pounds and 20 3/4 inches.  Happy New Year to me!!


----------



## Aprz (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm being the DD for one of my friends.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 31, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I'm being the DD for one of my friends.


I haven't found a DD for tonight. Makes it rather unexciting.
I'm going out to the desert, so I may just do the same thing as last time. Throw an air mattress in the back, take out the back row of seats and it fits fine. Then wake up and go off roading  



Epi-do said:


> Two months into my weight loss journey and working with a personal trainer, I have lost 31 pounds and 20 3/4 inches.  Happy New Year to me!!



Congrats man. Don't give up at a plateau like I did. I was at 40 or so and just gave up. Still got like another 30 I'd like gone... New Year's Resolution? :rofl:

I did start talking to a recruiter the other day and he told me if I wanted to grit it, he would start working out with me. Very happy about that, since I don't have any equipment, nor the cash for a gym. He also found me a swim class at the Y to train at (big part of what I want to do in the military)
I honestly am a terrible swimmer. Can barely keep my head above water.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 31, 2013)

I told my mom I was working tonight and she just sent me a text saying "Hope you have a nice, quiet night." Just had to have a little explanation of the superstitions behind certain words. Still appreciate the sentiment, but we'll see if I eat my words later this evening.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 31, 2013)

I could work or I could be social. If my car was not in need of fixins this would be an easier choice.


----------



## exodus (Dec 31, 2013)

Watching the police women of dallas on netflix, just noticed that they use the same MDT software as us. VisiNet.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 31, 2013)

exodus said:


> Watching the police women of dallas on netflix, just noticed that they use the same MDT software as us. VisiNet.



Hey, same here!


----------



## exodus (Dec 31, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Hey, same here!



How quickly does your GPS on the software update? Our unit moves like every 8-10 seconds.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 31, 2013)

9D4 said:


> Congrats man. Don't give up at a plateau like I did. I was at 40 or so and just gave up. Still got like another 30 I'd like gone... New Year's Resolution? :rofl:



I really wish I "only" had another 30 pounds to go.  For me, it's more like another 80, but I will get there.  It's just going to take some time.  My husband is thrilled that I finally decided to do something about my weight.  He's never made a big deal out of it, but I know he is happy that I am getting healthier.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 31, 2013)

Mailed off CAL FIRE apps. today... maybe this go round I'll get hired


----------



## exodus (Dec 31, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Mailed off CAL FIRE apps. today... maybe this go round I'll get hired



Good luck being an EMT. They're really only hiring medics afaik.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 31, 2013)

exodus said:


> How quickly does your GPS on the software update? Our unit moves like every 8-10 seconds.



Possibly slightly more frequently, when it's zoomed in all the way at least. I'd imagine that's probably a feature of the GPS unit they have it linked with and whatever settings IT set up with the software.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 31, 2013)

Decided to try swordfish for dinner for the first time. Was surprisingly decent. It definitely wasn't fresh, the fish taste that fish starts to get after sitting was prevalent. 
I had to laugh when I told my friend what I was making for dinner and she replied "you are by far the weirdest 19 year old boy, I know..." 
I guess not a lot of people my age make that, with couscous topped with pine nuts and artichoke :unsure:


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 31, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> I really wish I "only" had another 30 pounds to go.  For me, it's more like another 80, but I will get there.  It's just going to take some time.  My husband is thrilled that I finally decided to do something about my weight.  He's never made a big deal out of it, but I know he is happy that I am getting healthier.


I retract my aforementioned "congrats man" and replace it with "woman". 

It's been rough for me. Three years ago I wasn't anywhere near my current BF%, since I was playing football (I was sitting around 11%, when I started this weight loss up I was near 30%) and I definitely had a decent body. I'd eat whatever I want and nothing changed. Stopped playing, kept eating... 
Now I don't see that former coming back in half a second, so I get frustrated and then I gave up.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 31, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Today at work I took our oath of office and got pinned. It was in the station kitchen, which could not have made me happier!



OOraw!!


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 31, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> Two months into my weight loss journey and working with a personal trainer, I have lost 31 pounds and 20 3/4 inches.  Happy New Year to me!!



OORaw you too!!!!


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 1, 2014)

exodus said:


> Good luck being an EMT. They're really only hiring medics afaik.



Thanks... its only a seasonal job so while the chances are slim they are still better then trying to get hired permeant.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 1, 2014)

Bleh... Sick...  First clinical yesterday and I come home sick...  Not a good way to start the new year...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year from the station. 

This is how we welcome 2014 on duty. Sleepy toasts with Welches grape juice.

Everyone stay safe!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 1, 2014)

exodus said:


> Watching the police women of dallas on netflix, just noticed that they use the same MDT software as us. VisiNet.



We use the same software on our MDC's as well... The map feature on ours often lags.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 1, 2014)

Welp, this kinda sucks. My gf's phone got disconnected so we were IMing when she was on wifi earlier, made plans to meet up at a specific time and place for New Years Eve.

I'm almost there when she calls me from a borrowed phone, apparently something came up and she doesn't know if she can meet me but will try to. 

So I find myself sitting in my truck in a parking lot near downtown LA just sitting and waiting, unable to text or call her or anything. Ever so slightly frustrating.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 1, 2014)

Made the mistake of being the nice guy and picking up the ex and taking her drunk *** home, at 2100...which the new girl wasn't happy about but she's super down so she understood and didn't have much room to complain considering I came right back, with something to make it up to her. 

After having to basically escape from her apartment after dropping her off the ex proceed to call, text or leave voicemails 14 times...the new girl finally got mad and answered the last call.

Tomorrow is going to be interesting to say the least. Can't I just enjoy my disability and NYE in peace?? :lol:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 1, 2014)

My first call of 2014. 







Luckily... it was just a snotty, sick-with-a-cold kid.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm dying.... My eyeballs hurt.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 1, 2014)

Glad I didn't pick up a New Years shift.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 1, 2014)

Robb said:


> Made the mistake of being the nice guy and picking up the ex and taking her drunk *** home, at 2100...which the new girl wasn't happy about but she's super down so she understood and didn't have much room to complain considering I came right back, with something to make it up to her.
> 
> After having to basically escape from her apartment after dropping her off the ex proceed to call, text or leave voicemails 14 times...the new girl finally got mad and answered the last call.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be interesting to say the least. Can't I just enjoy my disability and NYE in peace?? :lol:




Is this the same dirt bike girl that you told me about?


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 1, 2014)

I go back tonight tomorrow and friday, 

I am hoping that the first code of the year, and shooting of the year is out of the way. 

I was so lucky to get both of those pinned to me last year, Cardiac arrest was 10 minutes after midnight. Shooting was at 5 am. Ironically it was his birthday, and that was his birthday gift. apparently safe gun handling lessons should have been issued first as he accidentally shot himself and his friend


----------



## Anjel (Jan 1, 2014)

I work tonight. Off tomorrow and on all weekend. 

I too had the first shooting of 2013. 25 year old shot 19 (that we could count)  times and dumped on a street shortly after 12am.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 1, 2014)

I assume obviously dead anjel? The only dump off I had last year was a dude decided to OD in his girlfriends car, as she was driving him home. She dropped him at a street corner called his parents and said yeah He overdosed on heroin I left him at Elm, and N. Railroad he might die.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes he was DOA


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 1, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Yes he was DOA



Then again if you can live with 19 some odd bullet holes in you,, I would start questioning the possibility of the walking dead.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 1, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I work tonight. Off tomorrow and on all weekend.
> 
> I too had the first shooting of 2013. 25 year old shot 19 (that we could count)  times and dumped on a street shortly after 12am.



whoa.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 1, 2014)

Well my motorcycle decided to overheat on my and not stay running after it cooled down. Had to have my dad drive my 2 wheel drive truck into the middle of the sandy desert to load the bike up. Not the best way to end the season.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yikes Anjel...no beuno.

I didn't catch run number 1 this year, but I did catch number 10. And, for the second year running now, I go the first RSI in the company for the new year. On a roll baby!


----------



## Anjel (Jan 2, 2014)

I had call 93 of the new year lol truck vs train.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 2, 2014)

Number 3 for me, (and we did 164k last year). Transport to detox.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 2, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well my motorcycle decided to overheat on my and not stay running after it cooled down. Had to have my dad drive my 2 wheel drive truck into the middle of the sandy desert to load the bike up. Not the best way to end the season.




You can ride your bike now?? 

Officially jealous -_-


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 2, 2014)

Best dinner in a long time.
Lamb shoulder braised in white wine, roasted red peppers, carmelized onion, gold potatoes, tomatoes, in a red wine broth  Oh my, that was delicious
Edit: And yes, I did just finish my dinner at 1 AM.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 2, 2014)

So I'm one of "those" people who are trying to go to the gym more. I haven't been more than once or twice in over a year.

Today I did a 15 minute mile without stopping. Which is pretty sad, but considering in high school I couldn't even do a mile. So yay for me lol 

I gotta keep this up though. My bones and joints hurt and I'm only 24.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> You can ride your bike now??
> 
> Officially jealous -_-



Yep. 60-70 degree weather. Sunny with a light breeze. One of the good things about my area of Southern California.


----------



## CFal (Jan 2, 2014)

So I've been in Morocco two weeks and have had 3 course meals almost every meal


----------



## Anjel (Jan 2, 2014)

This makes me die a little inside. I do not want to work this weekend.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sometimes I'm afraid I have a little bit of fire whacker in me. I had rare occasion to force entry on a door with a Halligan last night, and I have to say I enjoyed it a bit.

See, I'm starting 2014 off right with a little bit of honesty!


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 2, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Yep. 60-70 degree weather. Sunny with a light breeze. One of the good things about my area of Southern California.



Not just SoCal though.  It's scary warm here in NorCal as well.  If we don't get some winter weather soon we're going to be sorely hurting for water come summer time.  Not to mention another nasty fire year.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2014)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Not just SoCal though.  It's scary warm here in NorCal as well.  If we don't get some winter weather soon we're going to be sorely hurting for water come summer time.  Not to mention another nasty fire year.









Pretty soon there will be nothing left to burn in California. We are still having good sized wildland fires right now.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 2, 2014)

Snowmobile season is over.

What I don't understand is how my shoulder "doesn't appear to require surgery _at this time_" however it can take me out for the season, which goes through April sometimes into May.

Two years in a row I'm going to have to cancel my trip.

"Long term disability" was even mentioned, so off duty >3 months which means I'd run out of FMLA time which means there goes my job. Great. 

I thought I hit rock bottom a long time ago. Apparently not.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 3, 2014)

Oi I am sorry to hear about the prognosis of your injury.  Hope things end up better and you don't lose your job.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 3, 2014)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Not just SoCal though.  It's scary warm here in NorCal as well.  If we don't get some winter weather soon we're going to be sorely hurting for water come summer time.  Not to mention another nasty fire year.




Yeah the snow pack reports came out....... 20% of normal


----------



## Wheel (Jan 3, 2014)

Robb said:


> Snowmobile season is over.
> 
> What I don't understand is how my shoulder "doesn't appear to require surgery _at this time_" however it can take me out for the season, which goes through April sometimes into May.
> 
> ...



It might be time to look for a second opinion. It couldn't hurt. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 3, 2014)

DrankTheKoolaid said:


> Yeah the snow pack reports came out....... 20% of normal



The lakes and rivers here are already looking pretty pathetic.  I'm getting a little worried about our water.  I'm really not looking forward to another drought.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 3, 2014)

It's forecast to drop down to 3 degrees tonight. I don't think this area has had these kinds of temperatures in a long time, if ever. Should be interesting.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 3, 2014)

Robb said:


> Snowmobile season is over.
> 
> What I don't understand is how my shoulder "doesn't appear to require surgery _at this time_" however it can take me out for the season, which goes through April sometimes into May.
> 
> ...



Real sorry to hear that. Shoulders are tough ones, saw lots of injured hockey players miss huge chunks of their season without needing surgery at my last job. Rehab is just longer on that join.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 3, 2014)

Wheel said:


> It might be time to look for a second opinion. It couldn't hurt. I hope everything works out for you.




Unfortunately that was the second opinion. They both agreed. Going to physical therapy today then for a third opinion next week depending on what the PT says today. I'm not looking forward to it, definitely isn't going to feel good. I've got no ROM so I don't understand what they can do PT on lol


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 3, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> It's forecast to drop down to 3 degrees tonight. I don't think this area has had these kinds of temperatures in a long time, if ever. Should be interesting.



How are roads on your side? They did a horrible job clearing roads on this side of the peninsula. I'm hoping tonight we don't have the obligatory round of bumper cars on our bridges.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 3, 2014)

EMDispatch said:


> How are roads on your side? They did a horrible job clearing roads on this side of the peninsula. I'm hoping tonight we don't have the obligatory round of bumper cars on our bridges.



Main roads are all pretty good, bit slick on the side roads. I've heard plenty of minor MVAs all day with people following too closely and driving too fast. On the flip side of that, we have people who think they can't drive faster than 5 MPH on main highways with a few inches of snow. Back home, this would still be considered a minor dusting of snow.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 3, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Main roads are all pretty good, bit slick on the side roads. I've heard plenty of minor MVAs all day with people following too closely and driving too fast. On the flip side of that, we have people who think they can't drive faster than 5 MPH on main highways with a few inches of snow. Back home, this would still be considered a minor dusting of snow.



Sounds like all of SoCal. Snow = very slow roadways and people freaking out.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 3, 2014)

A conversation with a co-worker at shift change:

Co-Worker: We had a cool STEMI today! We didn't see any EKG changes and neither did the hospital. 

Me: ...So not a STEMI then.

Co-Worker: No, it was definitely an MI. The doctor said so and said the troponin was elevated.

Me: So an NSTEMI then?

Co-Worker: No, it really was an MI.


I gave up.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 3, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Back home, this would still be considered a minor dusting of snow.



Yeah, spent eight years on the Great Lakes before heading down here...


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 3, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> A conversation with a co-worker at shift change:
> 
> Co-Worker: We had a cool STEMI today! We didn't see any EKG changes and neither did the hospital.
> 
> ...



You can thank the AHA for this conversation...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh god. If that person was an FTO I'm going to shoot myself in the face.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 3, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Oh god. If that person was an FTO I'm going to shoot myself in the face.



You can put the gun down. You're safe this time.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 3, 2014)

Ordering my Oklahoma Sooners championship t shirt today... sorry to all you Alabama fans


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 3, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> A conversation with a co-worker at shift change:
> 
> Co-Worker: We had a cool STEMI today! We didn't see any EKG changes and neither did the hospital.
> 
> ...



Please tell me that at least it wasn't a medic.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 3, 2014)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Please tell me that at least it wasn't a medic.



I think they only staff medics..


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 4, 2014)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Please tell me that at least it wasn't a medic.



I have bad news for you...Medic all the way.

On another note, my partner tonight is one of the aforementioned 10 mph drivers. I like working with her a lot, but she's from Florida and we're driving like it. How the guy from Colorado let the girl from Florida drive in the rare snowy weather is a mystery.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 4, 2014)

I can't feel my toes!


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 4, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> A conversation with a co-worker at shift change:
> 
> Co-Worker: We had a cool STEMI today! We didn't see any EKG changes and neither did the hospital.
> 
> ...





Ummm.. pericarditis can also cause elevated Troponin levels..


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 4, 2014)

its 1 degree outside..

Who turned off the heat? I can only imagine it getting worse tonight.. And of course its my nightshift.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 4, 2014)

Given three days to prepare to teach a three day class. "We need you to teach these subjects over this time. Okay, go." *sigh*


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 4, 2014)

Popped my "Call-drops-just-as-you-order-food" cherry today. Luckily I hadn't quite handed the cashier my money yet lol


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 4, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> A conversation with a co-worker at shift change:
> 
> Co-Worker: We had a cool STEMI today! We didn't see any EKG changes and neither did the hospital.
> 
> ...



Which doctor said it was an MI?

The 1 thing I learned on my cardio rotation...
Elevated troponin to a non-cardiologist: OMGWTFBBQ MI!

Elevated troponin to a cardiologist: Meh, troponin leak, nothing to see here.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 4, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Ummm.. pericarditis can also cause elevated Troponin levels..


Pericarditis tends to have ST elevations.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 4, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Which doctor said it was an MI?
> 
> The 1 thing I learned on my cardio rotation...
> Elevated troponin to a non-cardiologist: OMGWTFBBQ MI!
> ...



I love when other hospitals freak out about intermediate troponins. Especially with Renal patients 

"His troponin is 0.32!! We are flying him for r/o MI"


----------



## Anjel (Jan 4, 2014)

Love it lol


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 5, 2014)

Well now that the Eagles are out of the playoffs its time to move into baseball mode.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 5, 2014)

Supercross season starts tonight. Xgames later this month...love it but makes me sad I can't ride for a long while  

Thinking I'm gonna end up lateralling into dispatch for a year due to the shoulder. They're saying 3+ months which puts me past FMLA so it's the only way to ensure I have a full time job. Plus it adds to my resumé, creates job security and marketability, makes me more valuable to the company, shows motivation rather than sitting around collecting disability for months on end, it's a better schedule being 4/3/3/4 rather than 4/3 but I don't get a pay cut since the hourly is higher so I'll have more time to study for school...

Blessing in disguise maybe. I thought saying I was going to nursing school made me feel like a traitor...:lol:


----------



## Anjel (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't know if we can be friends any more.... 

Lol jk <3


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 5, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I don't know if we can be friends any more....
> 
> Lol jk <3



This. Minus the last part, because suck it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 5, 2014)

Right?

Good thing you don't work here Justin  or it'd be central coverage for you!!! Haha


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 5, 2014)

Robb said:


> Supercross season starts tonight. Xgames later this month...love it but makes me sad I can't ride for a long while
> 
> Thinking I'm gonna end up lateralling into dispatch for a year due to the shoulder. They're saying 3+ months which puts me past FMLA so it's the only way to ensure I have a full time job. Plus it adds to my resumé, creates job security and marketability, makes me more valuable to the company, shows motivation rather than sitting around collecting disability for months on end, it's a better schedule being 4/3/3/4 rather than 4/3 but I don't get a pay cut since the hourly is higher so I'll have more time to study for school...
> 
> Blessing in disguise maybe. I thought saying I was going to nursing school made me feel like a traitor...:lol:



It's good to have agents on the inside. We'll use you to break them from within their own ranks, assuming you don't go full on double agent on us


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 5, 2014)

Robb said:


> Right?
> 
> Good thing you don't work here Justin  or it'd be central coverage for you!!! Haha



You _would_! :glare: :lol:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 5, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> It's good to have agents on the inside. We'll use you to break them from within their own ranks, assuming you don't go full on double agent on us




That's my goal. To be one of the dispatchers that everyone signs on to the system and says "sweet Robb is running the system today!" When I answer them.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 5, 2014)

Well it's good they're hooking you up while you're injured. If you'd have been down here, you never would've jacked up your shoulder... I'm just saying, your snowmobile wouldn't have been able to screw you while it collected dust/sand


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 5, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Well it's good they're hooking you up while you're injured. If you'd have been down here, you never would've jacked up your shoulder... I'm just saying, your snowmobile wouldn't have been able to screw you while it collected dust/sand




:rofl:

I'm sure I'd just be on a dirt bike instead. Dirt, rocks and sand are less forgiving than snow...

It's not a for sure thing yet. HR is onboard as well as health and saftey/OSHA and our ops director now just have to get comms onboard with it. 

They just had someone quit two days ago so there's a spot open...talk about good timing. Plus I'll probably take a lot less to train than an external hire. Have to learn to dispatch but that'll be fast knowing how the system works. Phones are what's gonna be a pain.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 5, 2014)

Robb said:


> They just had someone quit two days ago so there's a spot open...talk about good timing. Plus I'll probably take a lot less to train than an external hire. Have to learn to dispatch but that'll be fast knowing how the system works. Phones are what's gonna be a pain.



You'll have fun over on the darkside. Just remember your experiences when you head back out onto the street. It's a different world on this side of the radio.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 5, 2014)

I kinda wanna try dispatching too. Would be interesting.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 5, 2014)

Aprz said:


> I kinda wanna try dispatching too. Would be interesting.


It's very fun, rewarding, and challenging. Especially in unified PD/Fire/EMS centers with joint calltakers/dispatchers. Unfortunately it also has a nasty burnout rate. Most dispatchers last less than 5 years.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dispatch would not be on my top list for jobs. Our dispatchers tend to stay a long time (we have several who have been dispatching for 20+ years). 

Stuck in 1 big room, looking at computer screens, answering phone calls, and answering radio traffic sounds really dry but I also have a hatred of talking on phones.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 5, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Dispatch would not be on my top list for jobs. Our dispatchers tend to stay a long time (we have several who have been dispatching for 20+ years).
> 
> Stuck in 1 big room, looking at computer screens, answering phone calls, and answering radio traffic sounds really dry but I also have a hatred of talking on phones.



It's a tough job.  Takes a special kind of person to sit in a room and answer calls from stressed out, upset people all day.  Not to mention all the sass from the field people on the radio.  I did it for a bit, but realized it wasn't for me!


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 5, 2014)

I'd kill for a big room... we're jammed into a little one. It's awesome that you have a lot of seasoned veterans too. It seems like people either mesh with it and stay on forever, or are out the door real quick.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 5, 2014)

Our poor dispatchers have a little bitty room as well.  Not appealing, and God help you if you come in wearing a little too much deodorant or ate garlic in the last decade.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheLocalMedic said:


> It's a tough job.  Takes a special kind of person to sit in a room and answer calls from stressed out, upset people all day.  Not to mention all the sass from the field people on the radio.  I did it for a bit, but realized it wasn't for me!



Our dispatchers don't handle the actual 911 calls. They receive the calls directly from the fire department or calls that on/off duty employees place.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 5, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> *Stuck in 1 big room, looking at computer screens*, answering phone calls, and answering radio traffic sounds really dry but I also have a hatred of talking on phones.


On my days off, that's what I do for hours, lol.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 5, 2014)

We just spent like 3 and a half million dollars on a new dispatch center, it's pretty badass.  

I've always said I was interested in doing it PRN, not stoked to do it full time for the next year or so but also enjoy having my job. Also pretty sure I keep my experience. Don't gain any but don't lose it either. 

Running the system isn't the part that I'm worried about learning. I know how it works and I've been listening to it for over two years. Learn the protocols and it'll come pretty easy I think. Taking 911s will be a task and what I think will take the longest to learn. This is all assuming I get it. Probably will hear something on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope they let you lateral over. Good luck man.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 5, 2014)

Our dispatchers have a medium size room. 2 dispatchers. We all hang out in there and bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: before our shifts. They get mad when we are loud lol but I think it helps to be on a friend level with them. 

Where I used to work the dispatch center was 2 counties away.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 5, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Where I used to work the dispatch center was 2 counties away.




I think my evil empire dispatch is closer to rob than it is to me. It's in Lake Havasu


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 5, 2014)

Hmm...interesting. The ambulance I'm assigned to today (we don't have permanently assigned units) has more yellow flashers than red.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 5, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I think my evil empire dispatch is closer to rob than it is to me. It's in Lake Havasu



Air Methods dispatches hundreds of helicopters all over the country from a single center in Omaha, NE.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 5, 2014)

There's a few companies that are privatizing 911 call centers, as well. Seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 5, 2014)

Our dispatch is massive. It's only a year or two old, and they didn't spare a cent. This picture is probably a little over 1/3 of the dispatching area. There's also offices, conference rooms, a full-blown kitchen, sleeping quarters, a day room, and I'm sure I'm missing something.


----------



## exodus (Jan 5, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Our dispatch is massive. It's only a year or two old, and they didn't spare a cent. This picture is probably a little over 1/3 of the dispatching area. There's also offices, conference rooms, a full-blown kitchen, sleeping quarters, a day room, and I'm sure I'm missing something.



Looks like the dispatch center in "The Call".

And rob, dispatching is basically a script you can run off of if all else fails. You go EMD and follow the flip chart.I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 5, 2014)

I wish I worked in a place like that... There are 3-5 of us in our room handling all 911 calls and radio traffic for all but one agency in our county.

Rob, you'll be great I'm sure. It just takes a while to get used to handling callers and interpreting what they're telling you. I hope you get the chance to do it.

As for the noise thing, our recorders and mics can pick up pretty faint sounds. Additionally having your ears "split" between different sources makes you a little more sensitive to changes in volume. We have LEOs coming in and out all the time and they don't seem to understand I can't have people carrying on loudish conversations while I'm on the phone getting info or providing instructions. But is still nice to have visitors in our cave.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 5, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Our dispatch is massive. It's only a year or two old, and they didn't spare a cent. This picture is probably a little over 1/3 of the dispatching area. There's also offices, conference rooms, a full-blown kitchen, sleeping quarters, a day room, and I'm sure I'm missing something.



Our dispatch center isn't that big. They have offices, conference rooms, a kitchen, and all that wonderful jazz (it's incorporated into a deployment center). Any given time we have 3-5 dispatchers just talking to ambulance crews, 1-2 dispatchers receiving calls from the fire department and relying the info, 1-2 to answer phones for IFTs, and a dispatch supervisor.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 5, 2014)

Most of the space is for PD's dispatchers. Fire/EMS typically only has 8-10 people on the radios at a time.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 5, 2014)

I'll try I get a picture of ours. There's 11 dispatch consoles all with the same capabilities. They change height so you can stand or sit as you please. Usually during the day they have one system stays manager, one or two call takers, an aircraft communications specialist for our helicopters, a nurse navigator for our Nurse Health Line/Omega Protocol (basically denying a 911 call and triaging to different healthcare services), a wheelchair transport dispatcher and a supervisor. 

At night usually just 1 system status manger 1 call taker, one ACS, a NN, and a Supe. 

We only dispatch for our agency, we just have a lot of divisions. 

Halothane, Air Methods provides our aircraft and crew minus healthcare providers but we still do our own dispatching. I'm guessing they go case by case on if they do the dispatching or not? Also our ACS handles any area HEMS traffic inbound or outbound from the hospitals, sometimes they kick them I the airport tower and make them land there if they aren't allowed to land at the hospitals (we have a service that's somewhat sketchy) or if there isn't room.

If this happens I'm going to have to go get my EMD courtesy of my agency then eventually my ACS within a year.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 5, 2014)

You guys down triage Omega calls? That's awesome! What kind of alternative referral do you typically use?


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 5, 2014)

NAED started piloting nurse referral line systems I the past few years... They'll provide them with general info, urgent care numbers, and some places schedule appointments. The only two I was aware of using it were in KY and Tx. Not sure if that's what they're usng though.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 5, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> You guys down triage Omega calls? That's awesome! What kind of alternative referral do you typically use?




It's a new program and to be honest I've been out so I'm not sure what exactly they're doing. Currently we still go, no lifts no sirens, allow the RN to finish her phone assessment, consult with her, confirm it's ok with the patient then write an AMA chart. It's eventually going to cancel the ambulance response all together and they'll be triaged to our community medics, the low income/free clinic or various other clinics, UCs and possibly psych centers although I'm not sure on that one. I think they also help people get setup with primary care and also do follow ups on all the patients the provide services to.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 5, 2014)

Robb said:


> Halothane, Air Methods provides our aircraft and crew minus healthcare providers but we still do our own dispatching. I'm guessing they go case by case on if they do the dispatching or not?



Yeah, my last program was also an AM program but we also dispatched ourselves. They dispatch all the LifeNet programs I am quite sure, as well as some of the non-LifeNet programs.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 6, 2014)

Insomnia is no fun at all. I've been awake for no reason for the past 2 hours and I have to be awake for work soon.


----------



## Rhonda (Jan 6, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Insomnia is no fun at all. I've been awake for no reason for the past 2 hours and I have to be awake for work soon.



I am on the same page


----------



## Aprz (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm cleaning my room.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 6, 2014)

Ended up parking on main roads last night and walking into neighborhoods to find our patients. Snow up to my waist in some spots. Now ACLS class and mandatory holdovers because a stAte of emergency was declared


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Ended up parking on main roads last night and walking into neighborhoods to find our patients. Snow up to my waist in some spots. Now ACLS class and mandatory holdovers because a stAte of emergency was declared



It's a bone chilling 55 degrees here


----------



## medicdan (Jan 6, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Ended up parking on main roads last night and walking into neighborhoods to find our patients. Snow up to my waist in some spots. Now ACLS class and mandatory holdovers because a stAte of emergency was declared



Ugh, that sucks. I had a supervisor question why I was wearing snow pants at work over the weekend.... I suggested he come out on calls with us to find out why we were "out of uniform". He declined.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 6, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It's a bone chilling 55 degrees here


How are you even still alive at that temperature? I thought life wasn't possible when it's below 65F.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2014)

Aprz said:


> How are you even still alive at that temperature? I thought life wasn't possible when it's below 65F.



Heater is on and I'm wearing a jacket haha. I would go crazy having to deal with snow and any temp below 40 during the day.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 6, 2014)

First day of hospital orientation. Didn't precaffeinate enough for this


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 6, 2014)

medicdan said:


> Ugh, that sucks. I had a supervisor question why I was wearing snow pants at work over the weekend.... I suggested he come out on calls with us to find out why we were "out of uniform". He declined.




I did this last snow storm. We have GPS trackers on our trucks and the supervisor wanted to know why it took us an hour and a half to run a call that usually takes 20 minutes. I stated come out and join the fun. You can drive for me the rest of the night. his response No thank you, 

He then openly mentioned he hasn't been on a truck in 14 years,


----------



## Anjel (Jan 6, 2014)

Down to -10 today. -30 real feel


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 6, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Down to -10 today. -30 real feel



68 right now and its supposed to get up to 75 today


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 6, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> 68 right now and its supposed to get up to 75 today



pfft I can hear the wind blowing outside, with artic wind chills.... If the job market and the cost of living was there..  iwould be In California right now..


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 6, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> 68 right now and its supposed to get up to 75 today



Can't believe how nice this winter has been here in Ca.  Everyone's worried about the water supply, but I can't say that having a warm winter isn't appealing.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 6, 2014)

56F right now. It's so cold they should shut down the roads, not have school, and declare a state of emergency.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2014)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Can't believe how nice this winter has been here in Ca.  Everyone's worried about the water supply, but I can't say that having a warm winter isn't appealing.



This. Forget about the water supply. Have a very comfortable winter is better


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 6, 2014)

Well... Today has sucked.

I was getting hard up for money last month, so I dropped my insurance to liability. What happens today? Rear end someone. 

Ask if everyone is ok, etc... "Yeah, just give me a second".

Comes out a minute later and says "we're both fine, don't worry".

Ask if they want EMS "No, it's fine, I'm a doctor" (I actually asked what he practiced in later and he's a freakin chiropractor...)

So, anyways looking at my car. Need a new fender, headlight is completely crushed in (I have flippies on my Firebird), which then caught fire and melted, hood is crushed, bumper cover is torn. All from a 10 MPH collision. 

Go over to his truck, and he literally buffs his bumper off and there's not a mark. He states right there "I'm not even worried about this thing".
I explain that I can't afford insurance rates to spike and he says it's fine if I pay cash. 

2 hours later my insurance agent calls back and says that they are both complaining of neck pain and have both gone to the ER. 

Seriously...? I am so freakin' frustrated. It's not like I'm unemployed, have no money and have no car now, or anything like that. I mean, at least don't lie right to my face and say that you'll work with me and say you'll call if anything else happens to give me a heads up...

Not to mention that a rough estimate of my insurance is now from $120 a month for liability to freaking $270 a month...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 6, 2014)

Just finished writing a horrible paper and submitted it to school.  Has not been fun writing the thing while sick this past week.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 7, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> This. Forget about the water supply. Have a very comfortable winter is better



Agreed


----------



## Wheel (Jan 7, 2014)

Started back to school today. I'm really excited. Full time work and school will be rough, but I'm glad to be back at it.

On another note, the low tonight is supposed to be 18, with wind chill dipping down into the single digits at some point. The south isn't as exempt from the cold as everyone thinks. All of the people here that came from Ohio are right at home<_<


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 7, 2014)

Whisky, no pants and television lounge time.  That and the balmy weather and I'm in heaven.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 7, 2014)

Hm, sent an interest e-mail to Riggs Ambulance in Merced County finally. Per their website, it says I need to submit a copy of NREMT, but I allowed mine to lapse two years ago. Said I was interested in applying, but not sure if I qualified. Ask if current NREMT is necessary, and also asked for details on other training required for EMTs to work for Riggs Ambulance. Kinda hoping I do qualify even if NREMT is lapsed.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 7, 2014)

We are in the middle of breaking a 104 year old record low for this week here in E TX. Last time the first week of January was this cold was back in 1910.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 7, 2014)

This is just painful


----------



## Wheel (Jan 7, 2014)

Wheel said:


> Started back to school today. I'm really excited. Full time work and school will be rough, but I'm glad to be back at it.
> 
> On another note, the low tonight is supposed to be 18, with wind chill dipping down into the single digits at some point. The south isn't as exempt from the cold as everyone thinks. All of the people here that came from Ohio are right at home<_<



Nevermind, low is going to be 12. High of 30 today.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 7, 2014)

Anjel said:


> This is just painful



Ouch!

Just spent a couple hours on a fire... We had to call off operations b/c of apparatus freezing and we definitely weren't even that cold.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 8, 2014)

I qualify for Riggs Ambulance. I am going to apply finally.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 8, 2014)

Aprz said:


> I qualify for Riggs Ambulance. I am going to apply finally.


Saw one of their ambulances in Sacramento the other day. It's been YEARS since I've seen one of their units... then again, I haven't been cruising the streets in an ambulance in quite a while either.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 8, 2014)

Riggs looks like a fun outfit to work for.


----------



## SSwain (Jan 8, 2014)

This was at 04:00 yesterday morning. Actual...not some BS wind chill number.
Any colder, and I might have to start wearing a coat.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 8, 2014)

Like I said, I e-mailed them about qualification, and learned that Riggs Ambulance in Merced County requires their EMTs to have ITLS/PHTLS and PALS/PEPP within one year of hire. They must provide proof that they were NREMT at one time, but it does not need to be current.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 8, 2014)

SSwain said:


> This was at 04:00 yesterday morning. Actual...not some BS wind chill number.
> Any colder, and I might have to start wearing a coat.



Pffft.. I'd be bundled up next to the heater on high at that point... anything below 50 gets me bundling up.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 8, 2014)

More computer learning for the new job. Kill me now?


----------



## alphamikefoxtrot (Jan 8, 2014)

SSwain said:


> This was at 04:00 yesterday morning. Actual...not some BS wind chill number.
> Any colder, and I might have to start wearing a coat.



Saw the same here in the Mitten across the pond.  Never thought I would see the day we had negative ambient temps in (>10degF) double digits, until yesterday.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 8, 2014)

alphamikefoxtrot said:


> Saw the same here in the Mitten across the pond.  Never thought I would see the day we had negative ambient temps in (>10degF) double digits, until yesterday.




I don't like it one bit. -15 yesterday was the lowest. It is 13 today. Hot damn it's a heat wave! Roads are still a sheet of ice though.


----------



## alphamikefoxtrot (Jan 8, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I don't like it one bit. -15 yesterday was the lowest. It is 13 today. Hot damn it's a heat wave! Roads are still a sheet of ice though.



I live and work in the West Michigan area, and it's been a number of years since I can recall a winter-barrage that has been as brutal as the last few days have been.  Roads in town have _minimally_ 4" of solid ice on them, thankfully US-131 N & S are plowed clear and dry.  Have to admit, MDOT / County Road Comm's are really doing a nice job this year so far, I'm impressed.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 8, 2014)

alphamikefoxtrot said:


> I live and work in the West Michigan area, and it's been a number of years since I can recall a winter-barrage that has been as brutal as the last few days have been.  Roads in town have _minimally_ 4" of solid ice on them, thankfully US-131 N & S are plowed clear and dry.  Have to admit, MDOT / County Road Comm's are really doing a nice job this year so far, I'm impressed.




I'm on the eastish side. Lol live in macomb county, work in Oakland.


----------



## alphamikefoxtrot (Jan 8, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I'm on the eastish side. Lol live in macomb county, work in Oakland.



Nice - I did my bachelors in engineering and had several work study assignments on the east-ish side.  Looks like you guys were spared the worst of the snow though, we have piles outside my apartment building that are 15' high just from the last 3-5 days worth of accumulation.  

What I'm really excited about is that for the first time in 3-4 years we've had a hard freeze well below 0C for a solid 10 days.  That means that there will be a significant reduction in the dormant tick population - and being a mountain biker / hiker that is GREAT news for me.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 8, 2014)

Ha good looking on the bright side I suppose. 

We got 14.5 inches total snow fall from sat/sun.


----------



## SSwain (Jan 8, 2014)

We are supposed to get a freezing rain/snow mix Friday.
Yeah, super cooled precipitation falling on the ground/ buildings/trees that are well below the freezing point...
I seem to recall back in '76 we had an ice storm that was preceded by very similar conditions. I remember not having power for several days. :sad:


----------



## alphamikefoxtrot (Jan 8, 2014)

We had significant icing conditions here the week before this 'Arctic Vortex' came thru, utilities had just finally gotten all outages squared away. Looks like we may be headed into another freeze - thaw - freeze cycle by the looks of the forecast. Better stock up on TP and bottled water!


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 8, 2014)

Ah how I love So Cal and our 68° weather 

So I was taking the Biddle PAT today. I didnt pass (10:16, cut off is 9:34) but found myself unexpectedly playing EMT when one of our guys manages to go shoulder first full speed into one of the obstacles. Didnt do much other than help him up, get him to a chair and take off his turnout coat and since we were right there got a quick CMS before the cadre shooed us away and decided to call paramedics. And by call paramedics I mean walk across the yard of the fire academy to the fire station (who's tower we were using) he was transported by ambulance to the hospital. 


Later after the Biddle is over, I walk back to my truck and check my phone. I had two missed phone calks from AMR Santa Clarita wanting me to come in and interview with them tomorrow -_- Unfortunately Santa Clarita is about as far from me (~50min) as my current job in Torrance. Too bad it wasn't Rancho Cucamonga or Irwindale (considering I live all of 2.5 miles from the Irwindale station lol)


----------



## exodus (Jan 8, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Ah how I love So Cal and our 68° weather
> 
> So I was taking the Biddle PAT today. I didnt pass (10:16, cut off is 9:34) but found myself unexpectedly playing EMT when one of our guys manages to go shoulder first full speed into one of the obstacles. Didnt do much other than help him up, get him to a chair and take off his turnout coat and since we were right there got a quick CMS before the cadre shooed us away and decided to call paramedics. And by call paramedics I mean walk across the yard of the fire academy to the fire station (who's tower we were using) he was transported by ambulance to the hospital.
> 
> ...



Take it, do your 6 months, then transfer to where you want to go. That's the way it is at AMR. You take the first opening and deal with it. Then transfer over, and then there's me. I want to transfer over, but I don't want to do BLS again


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2014)

exodus said:


> Take it, do your 6 months, then transfer to where you want to go. That's the way it is at AMR. You take the first opening and deal with it. Then transfer over, and then there's me. I want to transfer over, but I don't want to do BLS again



Become a medic


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 8, 2014)

I suppose I should've also mentioned that I'm also in the middle of backgrounds fro a part time FD AO job. From what I gather it's basically a Kelly shift but 12 hr shifts not 24. So the part time Irwindale job I originally applied for would've fit very nicely lol

I've heard the local AMR divisions like to use a similar schedule. Two Kellys at once seems doable, but it also seems it'd be very rough with few off days. Maybe if it was 5 or 20 min away but a 50 min one way drive into work is one of the main reasons I'm looking to switch out of my current job lol


----------



## Tigger (Jan 8, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> I suppose I should've also mentioned that I'm also in the middle of backgrounds fro a part time FD AO job. From what I gather it's basically a Kelly shift but 12 hr shifts not 24. So the part time Irwindale job I originally applied for would've fit very nicely lol
> 
> I've heard the local AMR divisions like to use a similar schedule. Two Kellys at once seems doable, but it also seems it'd be very rough with few off days. Maybe if it was 5 or 20 min away but a 50 min one way drive into work is one of the main reasons I'm looking to switch out of my current job lol



Sounds like suicide to me. 

I'm also not really sure how you can have a part time Kelley type schedule, can you write it out?


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Tigger (Jan 8, 2014)

chaz90 said:


>



Def needs two paramedics.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 8, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Def needs two paramedics.



Sure didn't. We weren't dispatched on this fortunately. It was kept BLS as it was an Alpha call, but we can still view BLS calls in the county on our CAD.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 8, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Sure didn't. We weren't dispatched on this fortunately. It was kept BLS as it was an Alpha call, but we can still view BLS calls in the county on our CAD.



Ahh. A part of me is happy to not have a CAD so I can't be reminded of the ridiculousness we're headed to.

The iPhone pager only gives the EMD code and address and our dispatchers have a hard time, well dispatching. Ignorance is bliss I suppose.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 8, 2014)

chaz90 said:


>



That's our first prompt in the EMD software whe we ask exactly what's happening... Alot of times I just type the first coherent words out of the callers mouths. We also don't have MDTs, so our units don't get to seem the ridiculous things I've typed.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 8, 2014)

chaz90 said:


>



How is that not an Omega level call? There must be more to it than losing his smile....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 8, 2014)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> How is that not an Omega level call? There must be more to it than losing his smile....




I'm guessing acute depression in a high risk age group. 

Only reason I say that is it's 26-A-1 so sick person, BLS code 2, 1 meaning green 1 so "serious, non-life threatening- face to face assessment within 20 minutes." Tough to do psychiatric assessments without looking at the person and being able to read their body language. I know you know that, not talking down, just thinking out loud. I do wonder why it's not coded as a 25A1 though

I explained the process in this thread before but we're currently partially into a pilot program that triages omega calls out of the EMS system and to our Nurse Hotline and no responders go to the 911 call.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2014)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> How is that not an Omega level call? There must be more to it than losing his smile....



Maybe he is just having a bad/depressing day...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 8, 2014)

Maybe he's a typical southern Delawarean and his teeth are falling out?


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 9, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Sounds like suicide to me.
> 
> I'm also not really sure how you can have a part time Kelley type schedule, can you write it out?





> Part-time Ambulance Operators respond with sworn personnel, providing assistance as needed and transporting patients to local hospitals. Shifts are usually 12 hours in duration and currently follow the A / B/ C platoon model, working days 1, 3 and 5 of a rotating nine-day cycle.



From the website. So it sounds like 12 hour Kelly shifts instead of 24 so IDK if that really counts as part time or not (I've never worked a Kelly schedule so I don't really know how it compares to a weekly schedule)


I do agree, two Kelly's at once seems way to much at once so unless Santa Clarita is willing to offer part time I doubt I'd take it, just stick with my current job until I get AO.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 9, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Maybe he's a typical southern Delawarean and his teeth are falling out?



:rofl:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 9, 2014)

Went out wandering around today and got a couple good photos


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 9, 2014)

Last day of teaching tomorrow, then back in the field on Friday. Finally! Haven't been on shift since last Thursday


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 9, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Last day of teaching tomorrow, then back in the field on Friday. Finally! Haven't been on shift since last Thursday



Hey, my first day of medic school is tomorrow lol


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 9, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Hey, my first day of medic school is tomorrow lol



Awesome! Enjoy! I won't be teaching you, though... Kind of a long commute... :unsure:


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 9, 2014)

I want to make a scenario where the answer actually is Lupus.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 9, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Awesome! Enjoy! I won't be teaching you, though... Kind of a long commute... :unsure:



Well now I'm disappointed


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2014)

chaz90 said:


>


 
Someone stole his happy... someone made him cry.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 9, 2014)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> How is that not an Omega level call? There must be more to it than losing his smile....



I've had callers say something similar to describe a patients facial droop during a possible cva, and also had similar for psychiatric issues. It's all about the rest of the interrogation.

The one that kills me is "he/she fell" I've has that be falls, intoxication, fainting, and siezures. Normally all they' ll say is that phrase, until I get them to elaborate.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 9, 2014)

Please make it stop! 

Good grief I can't run much longer on absolutely zero food and zero sleep. I'm not even half way through this 2 day long nightmare of a shift.


----------



## EMT2B (Jan 9, 2014)

OMBob!! I was rushing into my house earlier cuz I had to "go" and tried to turn off the porch light. I swung my hand to flick off the light, and managed to catch the pad of my right ring finger on the corner of the switchplate! Tore a hole in my finger! >__< OW!! Trimmed off the torn skin and stuck a Band-Aid on it. Sucker still HURTS!! >__<


----------



## jeepdude911 (Jan 9, 2014)

O.K. so, after 20 years of certification, I left the field, and being in CA., let my DL-51 and CPR card expire. Well, 2 days before my EMT cert expired (it expired on new years eve) I once again caved in and agreed with my wife that I'll take a refresher course (30 hours plus CPR and skills) and recertify. Looks like my retirement party and my funeral will be the same day.


----------



## SSwain (Jan 10, 2014)

1 brand new bottle of Ralph Lauren Romance
 + 1 ceramic tile bathroom floor
 + 1 clumsy husband
________________________________________________
= 1 very expensive air freshener.

It was my gift to my wife for Christmas this year. Oops. There goes $90.00!:angry:


----------



## mct601 (Jan 11, 2014)

Insomniac..... on a 24.... weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 11, 2014)

mct601 said:


> Insomniac..... on a 24.... weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



I wish I was awake because I was an insomniac. I've seen the station for a total of 1.5hrs (being generous) since 7am...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 11, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I wish I was awake because I was an insomniac. I've seen the station for a total of 1.5hrs (being generous) since 7am...




No whining. You signed up for it!


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 11, 2014)

Robb said:


> No whining. You signed up for it!



At least I didn't sign up for dispatch! 

I'm not complaining too much. Two trauma alerts (both MV-Peds), two sepsis, some funny trolls, and some interesting drunks


----------



## Wheel (Jan 11, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> *At least I didn't sign up for dispatch!*
> 
> I'm not complaining too much. Two trauma alerts (both MV-Peds), two sepsis, some funny trolls, and some interesting drunks



And nursing, to boot


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 11, 2014)

mct601 said:


> Insomniac..... on a 24.... weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1sHO_cF0ck[/YOUTUBE]


I actually miss that show...


----------



## TRSpeed (Jan 11, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> At least I didn't sign up for dispatch!
> 
> I'm not complaining too much. Two trauma alerts (both MV-Peds), two sepsis, some funny trolls, and some interesting drunks











Wheel said:


> And nursing, to boot



Ouchhhhh!! Some one call a FD for that burnnn Lol


----------



## Anjel (Jan 11, 2014)

You leave my traitor... I mean Robby alone!


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 12, 2014)

Just saw Lone Survivor. Powerful movie


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 12, 2014)

Just slept 15hrs thanks to some of the worst allergies I've had


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 12, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Just slept 15hrs thanks to some of the worst allergies I've had



Was that a medicated sleep?


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 12, 2014)

Obese patients *always* code in the bathroom or in a recliner. Never fails.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 12, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> Was that a medicated sleep?



Partially. 50mg of Benadryl, but that much usually doesn't put me out that long.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 12, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Partially. 50mg of Benadryl, but that much usually doesn't put me out that long.



I'm currently take a mini-vacation (3 days).  Sleeping for even twelve hours would be awesome.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 12, 2014)

I feel like taking an IO and drilling into my sinus cavity... F'ing cedar


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 12, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> I'm currently take a mini-vacation (3 days).  Sleeping for even twelve hours would be awesome.



I know, right? It has been a long time since I got this little sleep. About 10 hours total over the past 4 days.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 12, 2014)

I have slept 16 hours a day for the last 3 days. I don't know what is wrong with me but I feel like :censored::censored::censored::censored:! Plus heartburn that makes it hard to breathe.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 12, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Partially. 50mg of Benadryl, but that much usually doesn't put me out that long.



My partner slammed an anaphylaxis patient yesterday with 50 of Benadryl and she was out like a light. Never seen that before. 

Also gave her 0.3mg of epi 1:10 IV at once. Don't really know how to bring that one up, he's not my regular partner but I think that's a fairly serious medication error.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 12, 2014)

Tigger said:


> My partner slammed an anaphylaxis patient yesterday with 50 of Benadryl and she was out like a light. Never seen that before.
> 
> Also gave her 0.3mg of epi 1:10 IV at once. Don't really know how to bring that one up, he's not my regular partner but I think that's a fairly serious medication error.



Um... We usually like to give that IM (1:1000). The only way we can give it IV is if the patient is "near cardiac arrest".


----------



## MrJones (Jan 12, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Um... We usually like to give that IM (1:1000). The only way we can give it IV is if the patient is "near cardiac arrest".



If memory serves, in this scenario an alternative to 1:1000 IM would be 0.1 mg 1:10000 IV over 5 minutes. But 0.3mg 1:10000 IVP? I'm thinking not.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 13, 2014)

This whole night shift not being able to sleep thing... not as fun as I remember lol. I'm not used to not being able to go crash out in my bunk at night. Oh well, hospital pay is nice


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 13, 2014)

So we just got sent to do an IFT, pickup is an hour and a half out of our normal service area for a BLS call that will take less than 20 min. Some days I just love my company


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 13, 2014)

MrJones said:


> If memory serves, in this scenario an alternative to 1:1000 IM would be 0.1 mg 1:10000 IV over 5 minutes. But 0.3mg 1:10000 IVP? I'm thinking not.



We can give 0.25 mg 1:10000 Epi IV slowly for severe anaphylaxis, but I'd certainly dilute that in a 100 mL bag and run it in. I haven't had occasion to give IV Epi to a non cardiac arrest patient yet, but I plan on being exceedingly careful when I do.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 13, 2014)

Tigger said:


> My partner slammed an anaphylaxis patient yesterday with 50 of Benadryl and she was out like a light. Never seen that before.
> 
> Also gave her 0.3mg of epi 1:10 IV at once. Don't really know how to bring that one up, he's not my regular partner but I think that's a fairly serious medication error.


It is a med error. That's an IM dose and there's a reason it goes IM instead of IV and there's a reason Epi is usually given as a drip instead of a bolus when given IV. The Epi bolus is somewhat akin to revving a motor and popping the clutch when racing someone. It's very stressful and you hope nothing breaks when you do it. Same with people...


----------



## Tigger (Jan 13, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> It is a med error. That's an IM dose and there's a reason it goes IM instead of IV and there's a reason Epi is usually given as a drip instead of a bolus when given IV. The Epi bolus is somewhat akin to revving a motor and popping the clutch when racing someone. It's very stressful and you hope nothing breaks when you do it. Same with people...



The amount of vomit that resulted was fairly staggering, that's for sure.

Trying not to rustle feathers as the new fulltime employee but at the same time he seemed very sure of himself when I asked him if that was the right dose so I'd like for some action to be taken I guess.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 13, 2014)

Do you guys not do chart review? I'd think that a med error would get caught in the charting. If not, you need to say something to someone.  

Med errors are treated seriously here.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 13, 2014)

I just double checked and for profound anaphylaxis our protocol is .3mg 1:10 IVP


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah 0.3 q5 IVP is the norm for severe asthmatic though I've only administered it that way once for a peri-arrest cardiac arrest respiratory arrest. So breath stacked she couldn't be bagged with an impossible airway. Took the ed doc 3 attempts with a video scope to get the tube. She finally started pulling around after getting IV Mag which isn't in this areas protocol set unfortunately.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 14, 2014)

My protocol call for 0.3 mg 1:10,000 SIVP Epi in severe anaphylaxis.

Never had to give it.

It's a peri-arrest route and dose.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 14, 2014)

Local adult Anaphylaxis protocol here is 0.5mg 1:1,000 IM q15 up to 3 doses (1.5mg) OR* 0.5mg 1:10,000 IV push* if pt is so critical that imminent circulatory collapse is likely. 
Peds is 0.3mg 1:1000 IM to a max of .9mg OR 0.01mg/kg 1:10000 IV/IO if  imminent circulatory collapse is likely.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 14, 2014)

And that is atop 50 of Benadryl and Albuterol.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 14, 2014)

Tigger, 

Have you checked your local protocols?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 14, 2014)

People always told me spitting into disposable coffee cups with the cap on is a bad idea. Especially when you set your real coffee down next to it and pick up the wrong one and drink it....

Haven't done that one in a long time.

FML


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 14, 2014)

H&H 3.7/11....Oh my what an expanding abdomen you have. :censored:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 14, 2014)

Chase said:


> H&H 3.7/11....Oh and my what an expanding abdomen you have. :censored:




That can't be good...

S/P thoracic surgery too I'm sure just knowing where you work.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 14, 2014)

Chase said:


> H&H 3.7/11....Oh my what an expanding abdomen you have. :censored:


Me no likey...


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 14, 2014)

Robb said:


> People always told me spitting into disposable coffee cups with the cap on is a bad idea. Especially when you set your real coffee down next to it and pick up the wrong one and drink it....
> 
> Haven't done that one in a long time.
> 
> FML



Chew Tobaccy huh? a partner of mine did it once, I think I turned 5 shades of green when I saw it happen.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 14, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Chew Tobaccy huh? a partner of mine did it once, I think I turned 5 shades of green when I saw it happen.




Horrible habit.

I was good then got hurt and have been stuck at home for 6 weeks. Didn't help my cause at all. 

Still got the stomach though, didn't puke! Haha


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 14, 2014)

Robb said:


> Horrible habit.
> 
> I was good then got hurt and have been stuck at home for 6 weeks. Didn't help my cause at all.
> 
> Still got the stomach though, didn't puke! Haha



I smoke like a solid waste burning facility, and when I'm bored its worse, My kids yell at me all the time. The quit day will come just got to find a way to keep off it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 14, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> I smoke like a solid waste burning facility, and when I'm bored its worse, My kids yell at me all the time. The quit day will come just got to find a way to keep off it.





Honestly I think nicotine is one of if not the most addictive things on this earth.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 14, 2014)

Robb said:


> Honestly I think nicotine is one of if not the most addictive things on this earth.



Its not so much the nicotine for me, its more of the it occupies my time, its socialable, Go out for a cigarette with co workers, sit and relax, the feel of it going into my lungs, the use of my hands things like that. If I am really busy on a really busy day where I don't have time to even think. It doesn't bother me. When I get downtime it gets bad.

Either way its tattoo time. I'll be back later


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 14, 2014)

This day sucks.

I worked a 3 month old cardiac arrest.

...my daughter just turned 4 months old. 

This day can not be over soon enough.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 14, 2014)

Robb said:


> People always told me spitting into disposable coffee cups with the cap on is a bad idea. Especially when you set your real coffee down next to it and pick up the wrong one and drink it....
> 
> Haven't done that one in a long time.
> 
> FML



Had that happen to me... threw up all over the place haha, get a mud jug man.


----------



## MrJones (Jan 14, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> I smoke like a solid waste burning facility, and when I'm bored its worse, My kids yell at me all the time. The quit day will come just got to find a way to keep off it.



Quitting is easy. Staying quit is the hard part (Finally quit for good 2 years ago after smoking for close to 40 years - I started at 13 but yeah, I'm old. Get over it ).

And, oh by the way, if the rule is no smoking, then if you dip you don't do it while I'm your partner. Goose, gander and all that.....


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 14, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> This day sucks.
> 
> I worked a 3 month old cardiac arrest.
> 
> ...



This.. Is very true. IME my last peds arrest was before I had children, still messed with me, But now when I have a pediatric patient who is closer to my kids ages, 9 and 6 it really hits home.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 14, 2014)

MrJones said:


> Quitting is easy. Staying quit is the hard part (Finally quit for good 2 years ago after smoking for close to 40 years - I started at 13 but yeah, I'm old. Get over it ).
> 
> And, oh by the way, if the rule is no smoking, then if you dip you don't do it while I'm your partner. Goose, gander and all that.....



I used to dip years ago now I can't stand it. by I can't stand it I mean I can't put it in my mouth. I can tolerate my partner doing it. 

How did you quit and stay quit? Curious I am open to suggestions


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 14, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> Local adult Anaphylaxis protocol here is 0.5mg 1:1,000 IM q15 up to 3 doses (1.5mg) OR* 0.5mg 1:10,000 IV push* if pt is so critical that imminent circulatory collapse is likely.
> Peds is 0.3mg 1:1000 IM to a max of .9mg OR 0.01mg/kg 1:10000 IV/IO if  imminent circulatory collapse is likely.



Wait....0.9mg of epi...IM...for a ped pt? That is a HUGE dose....

Am I reading something wrong here?


----------



## Tigger (Jan 14, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Do you guys not do chart review? I'd think that a med error would get caught in the charting. If not, you need to say something to someone.
> 
> Med errors are treated seriously here.



We do have in house 100% chart review. However with 15 fulltime employees (which I am now one of hooray!), it takes a while for the charts to all get read, the guys that usually do it are often a month or two behind unless something gets brought up.

I did end up bringing it up with our QA guy, who along with the supe decided that it was not egregious since our old protocol was in fact 0.3 1:10 SIVP. Hopefully they will bring up that this should not be a front line anaphylaxis treatment.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 14, 2014)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Wait....0.9mg of epi...IM...for a ped pt? That is a HUGE dose....
> 
> Am I reading something wrong here?



Eh, doesn't seem too bad depending on the size of the kid, especially since it's IM and spread out over 3x separate administrations some time apart from each other. Pediatric patients tolerate Epi much better than adults do anyway.


----------



## MrJones (Jan 15, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> I used to dip years ago now I can't stand it. by I can't stand it I mean I can't put it in my mouth. I can tolerate my partner doing it.
> 
> How did you quit and stay quit? Curious I am open to suggestions



Decided it was time, threw the pack away and never looked back. The only "aid" I used was an app called My Last Cigarette for a bit of motivation. I still have it on my phone and look at it occasionally to get my "official" time since quit.

I honestly don't know what made this time different from all the other times I quit. All I know is I haven't had a serious urge to light up since the day I quit despite being around smokers quite often during a typical day.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 15, 2014)

That moment when you fumble with your phone and accidentally hit the deny button when getting a call, and when you look at the number after its from the hr dept of a company you've applied at -_-


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 15, 2014)

Bow chicka wow wow.

Sun-tues 16s with a staggered start when I go back to work. 

4 days off a week?? I think yes!


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 15, 2014)

My allergies were so bad last night that I was actually hallucinating at one point. That has never happened to me before...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 15, 2014)

Sadly I might be dropping out of medic school.   (Week long hospital stays are going to be expensive)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 15, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Sadly I might be dropping out of medic school.   (Week long hospital stays are going to be expensive)




Sorry to hear it sir, hope all is well.


----------



## RebelAngel (Jan 15, 2014)

My screen name comes from a song title by the band Volbeat.

-


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 15, 2014)

RebelAngel said:


> My screen name comes from a song title by the band Volbeat.
> 
> -




That came out of left field haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 15, 2014)

RebelAngel said:


> My screen name comes from a song title by the band Volbeat.
> 
> -





Robb said:


> That came out of left field haha



Robb's screen name comes from a male stripper he met in Vegas last year  :rofl:


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 15, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Robb's screen name comes from a male stripper he met in Vegas last year  :rofl:



Omgz mine too :wub:


----------



## RebelAngel (Jan 15, 2014)

Funny! I wish the strippers I met had a cool name like that. Nope...mine had names like Candie, Storm, Heaven... 

Sense of humor is good. Helps you stay sane.

 2


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 15, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Robb's screen name comes from a male stripper he met in Vegas last year  :rofl:



I lol'd


----------



## Anjel (Jan 16, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> My allergies were so bad last night that I was actually hallucinating at one point. That has never happened to me before...




Did you take too much Benadryl? I did that once and was holding on to my bed for dear life.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 16, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Did you take too much Benadryl? I did that once and was holding on to my bed for dear life.



This annoys me...

I have taken Benadryl many times, even a IM shot when I got all hivey like.. Never have I gotten drowsy or even any side effects of it. When my allergies act up and I'm miserable as cat crap I want to take some Benadryl and sleep until I feel better.. dosent seem to work <_<


----------



## Anjel (Jan 16, 2014)

I took 75mg and was a goner lol


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 16, 2014)

I just took 50mg, my normal dose. I don't know what was going on, but I was freaked out at the time.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 16, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Robb's screen name comes from a male stripper he met in Vegas last year  :rofl:



Now Now.. we don't condone this kinda behavior. 


Who Am I kidding yes we do.. :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Jan 16, 2014)

Condone and encourage as long as there are pictures!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 16, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Now Now.. we don't condone this kinda behavior.
> 
> 
> Who Am I kidding yes we do.. :rofl:



I'm sure I'll have a message on Facebook when he reads it haha


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 16, 2014)

I took 100mg of Benadryl once. I woke up dry as a bone and unable to move. It sucked. 

My normal "gotta get to sleep" cocktail is a Benadryl and an ambien. I can only describe it as "rocksleep".


----------



## Aprz (Jan 16, 2014)

Good karma today.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 16, 2014)

I dont know, something about the mountain just looks different today, can't quite put my finger on it though...


----------



## ProZack (Jan 16, 2014)

I very well may be a Lego Maniac?


----------



## Tigger (Jan 16, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I took 100mg of Benadryl once. I woke up dry as a bone and unable to move. It sucked.
> 
> My normal "gotta get to sleep" cocktail is a Benadryl and an ambien. I can only describe it as "rocksleep".



When I broke my back I (rather foolishly) would take 10 of Valium, 5 of Percocet, 50 of Benadryl, and some melatonin, you know to keep it natural. 

That's all that worked, it made for some interesting "dreams."


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 16, 2014)

RebelAngel said:


> Funny! I wish the strippers I met had a cool name like that. Nope...mine had names like Candie, Storm, Heaven...
> 
> Sense of humor is good. Helps you stay sane.
> 
> 2




Wasn't giving you :censored::censored::censored::censored: dude. I thought it was funny. That's a great song and even better band. Sorry to come off like an *** brother.

Desert why you gotta tell everyone my secrets bro!? :lol:


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 16, 2014)

Robb said:


> Wasn't giving you :censored::censored::censored::censored: dude. I thought it was funny. That's a great song and even better band. Sorry to come off like an *** brother.
> 
> Desert why you gotta tell everyone my secrets bro!? :lol:



That's got to be a record for how quick somebody figured out you were an *** :lol:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 16, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> That's got to be a record for how quick somebody figured out you were an *** :lol:




Naw most of the new hires won't even approach me. They figure it out before they meet me because people run their mouthes.

The girly finally told me what it is they say, actually to be honest it's a comment followed by a caveat. I'll take it.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't know if I want to find out what's said about me... Lol  I actually used the word "caveat" the other day, and was told I use too big of words and needed to speak like everyone else... Seriously?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 16, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I don't know if I want to find out what's said about me... Lol  I actually used the word "caveat" the other day, and was told I use too big of words and needed to speak like everyone else... Seriously?




Wow. That's ridiculous. 

It's 6 letters...


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 16, 2014)

STX brain big. Room for much letters.

People make my head hurt.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 16, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> STX brain big. Room for much letters.
> 
> People make my head hurt.




Agreed


----------



## Fire51 (Jan 16, 2014)

Robb said:


> Naw most of the new hires won't even approach me. They figure it out before they meet me because people run their mouthes.
> 
> The girly finally told me what it is they say, actually to be honest it's a comment followed by a caveat. I'll take it.



Do new hires really not approach you! Why is that, are they just being pussies and are just afraid? I mean I can understand it if you are just a complete *** but if it's just work wise like you like it done your way, that's not a good reason to keep away from you.   So did you get a dispatch spot? what's going on with your shoulder and work? If you already answered this I didn't see it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 16, 2014)

Fire51 said:


> Do new hires really not approach you! Why is that, are they just being pussies and are just afraid? I mean I can understand it if you are just a complete *** but if it's just work wise like you like it done your way, that's not a good reason to keep away from you.   So did you get a dispatch spot? what's going on with your shoulder and work? If you already answered this I didn't see it.





It depends on the new hire. Some FTOs don't like me and that thought process reflects on the trainee. 

I think it's mostly nervousness as many are told I will eat them alive if they mess something up which is far from the truth. I'm actually a very laid back partner and enjoy green partners because I love teaching.

Now if you're experienced and you continuously botch something despite me pointing it out then yes, eventually I'm going to get stern, but people don't like that.

Shoulder is doing well, 6-10 well 5-9 more weeks now. Gained about 15* of ROM and my pain is way down. Set myself back by subluxing it again recently playing with the dog but oh well. Been busting my *** to get back on the truck. Disability was cool for a while but not anymore.

Doesn't sound like dispatch is going to happen. They're waiting to hire so by the time they do there won't be any point.


----------



## RebelAngel (Jan 16, 2014)

That's because I'm a female, not a dude 



STXmedic said:


> That's got to be a record for how quick somebody figured out you were an *** :lol:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 16, 2014)

RebelAngel said:


> That's because I'm a female, not a dude




I'm on a roll today.

Sorry, *sister*. Lol

Can't deny it was way outta left field though 

Welcome.


----------



## RebelAngel (Jan 16, 2014)

I can take it as well as I give it, don't worry. 



Robb said:


> I'm on a roll today.
> 
> Sorry, *sister*. Lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 16, 2014)

And back to learning acronyms for medic school. Ooh how I do not miss learning them at all


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 16, 2014)

Like what? I don't remember a whole bunch of new acronyms in medic school, aside from DOPE and LEMONS/BONES.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 16, 2014)

What the heck is LEMONS/BONES? 

I don't remember any either, but I don't really use them. So any they showed us probably went in one ear and out the other...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 16, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> What the heck is LEMONS/BONES?
> 
> I don't remember any either, but I don't really use them. So any they showed us probably went in one ear and out the other...




LEMONS: (difficult to intubate indications)
Look at head/neck, evaluate, 3-3-2 mallampati, obstruction, neck mobility, Sp02

BONES: (predictor of being difficult to bag) beard, obese, no teeth, elderly, snores.


http://emcrit.org/blogpost/hop-mnemonic/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 16, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Like what? I don't remember a whole bunch of new acronyms in medic school, aside from DOPE and LEMONS/BONES.



BONES, LEMONS, PSTLE-P (for documenting single procedures), EMT-BIAS, FACTS, and some other ones as well


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah, I've never used or heard of any of those...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 16, 2014)

The school is pretty big on acronyms and little sayings for the skills portion of class.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 17, 2014)

I had never heard of LEMONS/BONES before moving to Delaware. Most places in Colorado don't RSI though, so I don't think many put quite as much of an emphasis on assessing the difficulty of intubating or ventilating patients prior to doing so.

On an unrelated note, being home on vacation is awesome! I forgot how much I missed Colorado and the mountains. Anyone up for meeting in Colorado Springs or Fort Collins?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 17, 2014)

Lol
Lemons and bones... Haha. From a different era I guess. No way you'd document that. DOPE though... Is still taught. And relevant. Not that the others aren't, it's just- well I wouldn't use them. That dude is BONES. Naw, no thanks.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 17, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> Lol
> 
> Lemons and bones... Haha. From a different era I guess. No way you'd document that. DOPE though... Is still taught. And relevant. Not that the others aren't, it's just- well I wouldn't use them. That dude is BONES. Naw, no thanks.




Uh yeah... We document it on every intubation. It's a system thing. 

You wouldn't refer to someone as BONES, it addresses 5 points you asses to determine if a patient will be difficult to ventilate with a bag valve mask. You DO assess your patients, right?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 17, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> Lol
> Lemons and bones... Haha. From a different era I guess. No way you'd document that. DOPE though... Is still taught. And relevant. Not that the others aren't, it's just- well I wouldn't use them. That dude is BONES. Naw, no thanks.



LEMON isn't from a "different era". It is actually the "standard" (if there is such a thing) way to approach an airway assessment. It appears in anesthesia texts and texts on airway management, is taught in the Difficult Airway Courses, and is also commonly taught to CRNA students, anesthesiology residents, and ED residents.


----------



## SSwain (Jan 17, 2014)

Blew my back out (again) 2 weeks ago. Multiple trips to chiropractor is getting it better, but still can't sleep at night due to discomfort. 
Dr gave me Rx for Vicodin (5-300)...not sure if it's helping or not.

Ugh...I just want to be able to stand up straight again. Still have a 3" lateral deviation between cervical and lumbar regions.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 17, 2014)

Gonna take a chance / try something new. Applied to transfer to San Diego.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 17, 2014)

I know DOPE and LEMON. Never heard of BONES.

Nice Aprz!!!


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 17, 2014)

Robb said:


> I know DOPE and LEMON. Never heard of BONES.



Same Here I heard and know DOPE, and LEMONS. BONES is a new one for me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 17, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Same Here I heard and know DOPE, and LEMONS. BONES is a new one for me.



Looked it up. I vaguely remember it now. One of those "heres an acronym, learn it! Next slide!"


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 17, 2014)

Robb said:


> Looked it up. I vaguely remember it now. One of those "heres an acronym, learn it! Next slide!"



Your probably right, I think I should dig up my airway management slides and take a look. its probably tucked in there


----------



## Aprz (Jan 17, 2014)

There is BONES, MOANS, and BOOTS for difficult BMV. RODS for difficult esophageal gastric devices. SHORT for difficult cricothyrotomy.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 19, 2014)

It's an Evil Dead 2/Army of Darkness kind of night......please no calls!


----------



## Anjel (Jan 19, 2014)

I used all of the non rebreathers in my truck tonight and there are none in the supply room because they are on back order.

Ridiculous.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 19, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I used all of the non rebreathers in my truck tonight and there are none in the supply room because they are on back order.
> 
> Ridiculous.




Did everyone get a backboard too?

I think in the last year, I've used a NRB twice.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 19, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Did everyone get a backboard too?
> 
> I think in the last year, I've used a NRB twice.




I use them all the time with neb setups.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 19, 2014)

I use them for nebs a lot, too. Though I just used one last shift as an actual NRB. First time in a really long time :lol:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 19, 2014)

We get nebs packaged with a mask, but when I just have a t pipe set up I use a NRB too. I was actually just being a wiseass.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 19, 2014)

I've never had to use a NRB for a Neb mask. We carry ~6 handheld nebs and ~ 6 mask nebs


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 19, 2014)

Another shooting at an area hospital. Next county down. One victim, shooter is in custody. That's three shootings, a middle school and two hospitals, in less than three months!

Thoughts are with the healthcare family and all those affected.

I'm getting my CCW. Been planning on it but it's at the top of the list now.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 19, 2014)

My mountain bike jst got stolen from my apartment this morning ... and I found out this afternoon that my services are no longer desired at AMR.  Today blows .


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 19, 2014)

Robb said:


> Another shooting at an area hospital. Next county down. One victim, shooter is in custody. That's three shootings, a middle school and two hospitals, in less than three months!
> 
> Thoughts are with the healthcare family and all those affected.
> 
> I'm getting my CCW. Been planning on it but it's at the top of the list now.



I have been carrying for a few months now but not as often as I should. I always have my .45 in my car and tucked next to the seat ready to go whenever I am downtown. Unfortunately, Saint Louis has turned into a war zone. I have seen shootings, stabbings, robbery, etc at least once a weekend. 

I have only had to pull my gun once. Luckily I didn't have to pull the trigger, even though I legally could have. Didn't think it was worth the legal and moral repercussions over an obviously homeless and desperate man.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 19, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Did everyone get a backboard too?
> 
> I think in the last year, I've used a NRB twice.




Yes they did  just to CYA.

We have 6 Nrbs. 6 of my 9 patients had o2 sats under 80 (with clinical findings to match).

I gave a lot of albuterol and atrovent. Some Solu-Medrol. A couple doses of prednisone. And was ready to give one guy Epi, but his HR and BP were through the roof, and was finally able to get him to tolerate CPAP.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 19, 2014)

Chase said:


> I have been carrying for a few months now but not as often as I should. I always have my .45 in my car and tucked next to the seat ready to go whenever I am downtown. Unfortunately, Saint Louis has turned into a war zone. I have seen shootings, stabbings, robbery, etc at least once a weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I have only had to pull my gun once. Luckily I didn't have to pull the trigger, even though I legally could have. Didn't think it was worth the legal and moral repercussions over an obviously homeless and desperate man.




I have no desire to shoot someone. But I also have a strong desire to stay alive and protect myself, my friends and this girl that's weaseling  her way into my heart.

If I go my entire life without drawing it I'd be a really happy guy.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 19, 2014)

Robb said:


> I'm getting my CCW. Been planning on it but it's at the top of the list now.



Surely you aren't allowed to carry at work, are you? Don't get me wrong, I support the 2nd and all but even with a CCW, where all are you still allowed to carry? A lot of the stores have no gun signage now a days. It would seem like a hassle to have to check each store's policy and having to stash your gun in your car...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 19, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Surely you aren't allowed to carry at work, are you? Don't get me wrong, I support the 2nd and all but even with a CCW, where all are you still allowed to carry? A lot of the stores have no gun signage now a days. It would seem like a hassle to have to check each store's policy and having to stash your gun in your car...




Some states those signs carry no legal weight. So a lot of concealed carriers just ignore them. Not saying it's right but it happens. I know I did


----------



## MrJones (Jan 19, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Surely you aren't allowed to carry at work, are you? Don't get me wrong, I support the 2nd and all but even with a CCW, where all are you still allowed to carry? A lot of the stores have no gun signage now a days. It would seem like a hassle to have to check each store's policy and having to stash your gun in your car...





TransportJockey said:


> Some states those signs carry no legal weight. So a lot of concealed carriers just ignore them. Not saying it's right but it happens. I know I did



If you're doing it right, no one will know you're carrying.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 19, 2014)

MrJones said:


> If you're doing it right, no one will know you're carrying.




That was my thought


----------



## Fahnrich (Jan 19, 2014)

Chase said:


> I have been carrying for a few months now but not as often as I should. I always have my .45 in my car and tucked next to the seat ready to go whenever I am downtown. Unfortunately, Saint Louis has turned into a war zone. I have seen shootings, stabbings, robbery, etc at least once a weekend.
> 
> I have only had to pull my gun once. Luckily I didn't have to pull the trigger, even though I legally could have. Didn't think it was worth the legal and moral repercussions over an obviously homeless and desperate man.



I'm actually going to probably need to get mine soon. My neighborhood is turning into a war zone with gangs and there's been 3 rape/assaults in my neighborhood at the time I leave for school/morning runs and at the time I make it home. Plus the area I'm legally able to work in once I can work on an ambulance is number one in the state on homocide and rape crimes.


----------



## Fire51 (Jan 19, 2014)

Alright so now that we know, who are u guys going for in the Super Bowl this year? Seahawks or broncos!


----------



## Fahnrich (Jan 19, 2014)

The see hawks won? Grr. Hmm Broncs


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 19, 2014)

I am rooting for the Broncos cuz everybody loves Peyton! But what a game that was? That pick at the end with the questionable officiating. I loved it when the umpire 129 fell into the dog pile and had to get med. attn. from the trainers.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 19, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Surely you aren't allowed to carry at work, are you? Don't get me wrong, I support the 2nd and all but even with a CCW, where all are you still allowed to carry? A lot of the stores have no gun signage now a days. It would seem like a hassle to have to check each store's policy and having to stash your gun in your car...




You've obviously never been to Nevada. Only place you can't carry is schools and govt buildings I I remember correctly. 

No we cannot carry at work. If they let me I would. 

Last year we had a crew take multiple rounds from a .223 rifle through the back windows on the doors while both crew members were in the back with the patient.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 19, 2014)

Robb said:


> You've obviously never been to Nevada. Only place you can't carry is schools and govt buildings I I remember correctly.
> 
> No we cannot carry at work. If they let me I would.
> 
> Last year we had a crew take multiple rounds from a .223 rifle through the back windows on the doors while both crew members were in the back with the patient.



If that happened in my response area I'm fairly sure our company would have vests on the units pretty quickly


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 19, 2014)

Fahnrich said:


> I'm actually going to probably need to get mine soon. My neighborhood is turning into a war zone with gangs and there's been 3 rape/assaults in my neighborhood at the time I leave for school/morning runs and at the time I make it home. Plus the area I'm legally able to work in once I can work on an ambulance is number one in the state on homocide and rape crimes.


As long as you truly live in Sacramento County, getting a CCW license is relatively easy, if drawn out as a process. The hardest part of the whole thing is waiting for the initial appointment. The second hardest part of it all is affording the training and license fees.


----------



## Fahnrich (Jan 19, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> As long as you truly live in Sacramento County, getting a CCW license is relatively easy, if drawn out as a process. The hardest part of the whole thing is waiting for the initial appointment. The second hardest part of it all is affording the training and license fees.



I'm in county limits. Thanks! I know I won't be able to afford the training right now as a college student which sucks. I can't wait until I'm able to work towards a the stuff because I want to feel like I can defend myself walking down my street. My pocket knife won't be doing much out here.


----------



## nakenyon (Jan 19, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> As long as you truly live in Sacramento County, getting a CCW license is relatively easy, if drawn out as a process. The hardest part of the whole thing is waiting for the initial appointment. The second hardest part of it all is affording the training and license fees.



I have to say that I'm kinda glad that I live in PA, where it's really simple to get a CCW permit. I wouldn't mind it being a little harder, but it's damn near impossible for some of you guys to get permits in other states.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 19, 2014)

EMSJunkie91 said:


> I have to say that I'm kinda glad that I live in PA, where it's really simple to get a CCW permit. I wouldn't mind it being a little harder, but it's damn near impossible for some of you guys to get permits in other states.



In Texas, it comes with your driver's license


----------



## nakenyon (Jan 19, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> In Texas, it comes with your driver's license



Ah. Texas. I like how you do a lot of things there.


----------



## Fahnrich (Jan 19, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> In Texas, it comes with your driver's license



Reason #568 why I want to move to Texas.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 19, 2014)

EMSJunkie91 said:


> I have to say that I'm kinda glad that I live in PA, where it's really simple to get a CCW permit. I wouldn't mind it being a little harder, but it's damn near impossible for some of you guys to get permits in other states.



Yes its super easy, I remember filling out the application, asking if I was a habitual drunkard, or have any psychiatric problems. Really? So If I am coming in for a permit on my own free will why would I answer those questions to get denied? 



STXmedic said:


> In Texas, it comes with your driver's license



I thought it came with your birth certificate.. I didn't know they made you wait that long.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 19, 2014)

Fire51 said:


> Alright so now that we know, who are u guys going for in the Super Bowl this year? Seahawks or broncos!





Fahnrich said:


> The see hawks won? Grr. Hmm Broncs





MonkeyArrow said:


> I am rooting for the Broncos cuz everybody loves Peyton! But what a game that was? That pick at the end with the questionable officiating. I loved it when the umpire 129 fell into the dog pile and had to get med. attn. from the trainers.



I'm a KC fan.. so this sounds odd. 

Broncos, Why? Cause hopefully Peyton will ride off into the sunset with a Lombardi Trophy and quit torching KC twice a year minimum.


----------



## Fahnrich (Jan 19, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> I'm a KC fan.. so this sounds odd.
> 
> Broncos, Why? Cause hopefully Peyton will ride off into the sunset with a Lombardi Trophy and quit torching KC twice a year minimum.



I wanted the 49ers to win because my cousin plays for their drumlins and last year they got tickets to the Super Bowl.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 20, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> In Texas, it comes with your driver's license


We don't even issue them in Az 
If you're over 21, not a felon, then it's legal to cc with no testing or permit of any sort.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 20, 2014)

9D4 said:


> We don't even issue them in Az
> If you're over 21, not a felon, then it's legal to cc with no testing or permit of any sort.



We have to have a "good cause" in order to get a CCW license, 3 written good character references, and then have a sit down interview. 

All this amounts to a very slim chance of getting approved.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 20, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We have to have a "good cause" in order to get a CCW license, 3 written good character references, and then have a sit down interview.
> 
> All this amounts to a very slim chance of getting approved.



Where I'm at they pretty much don't issue them at all.  I called the sheriff's office to inquire about the process and the person on the phone actually laughed before transferring my call.  Apparently only law enforcement, judges, high profile attorneys and "people who transport large sums of money and have been receiving threats" (drug dealers?) are granted CCW permits here.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 20, 2014)

Yea we just take a class, apply and get fingerprinted.


----------



## Fahnrich (Jan 20, 2014)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Where I'm at they pretty much don't issue them at all.  I called the sheriff's office to inquire about the process and the person on the phone actually laughed before transferring my call.  Apparently only law enforcement, judges, high profile attorneys and "people who transport large sums of money and have been receiving threats" (drug dealers?) are granted CCW permits here.



Depending on what part of NorCal you're in I can see this. "/ this state is too gun shy.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 20, 2014)

We just have to fill out the application and get fingerprinted.  You give them your money, and then you wait until they get around to processing it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 20, 2014)

We take a class, shoot some rounds at a target, get fingerprinted and pay the state police some money. Easy as that


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 20, 2014)

LA Co, practically have to be golfing buddies with the Sheriff to get a CCW permit :glare:


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 20, 2014)

No matter how many times I have to do it. Giving CPR instructions to a family member for a loved one, and for an extended period of time, is incredibly draining.    

It would be really nice if it actually worked once in while...


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 20, 2014)

EMDispatch said:


> No matter how many times I have to do it. Giving CPR instructions to a family member for a loved one, and for an extended period of time, is incredibly draining.
> 
> It would be really nice if it actually worked once in while...



I think it wouldn't be draining if ROSC actually occurred. Unfortunatley I have never heard of dispatch giving instructions that were successful


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 20, 2014)

It's worse when dispatch gives instructions, but it doesn't actually happen...


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 20, 2014)

Why do I find humor in this...


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 21, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> I think it wouldn't be draining if ROSC actually occurred. Unfortunatley I have never heard of dispatch giving instructions that were successful





DEmedic said:


> It's worse when dispatch gives instructions, but it doesn't actually happen...



This latest case they sort of happened... The victim was in a rocking chair, and the caller couldn't move them, or even adjust the airway. They tried their best to attempt compressions, but they were pretty distraught, so they didn't do a lot from what I could gather. 

They did get the pt back for around 20 minutes before they crashed again though. I had another one that made it into enduced hypothermia last year, but also eventually passed. For some weird reason I get overall better results with  SCA's in more remote areas...


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 21, 2014)

My 2005 Dodge Dakota rolled over 100,000 miles this morning


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 21, 2014)

:beerchug:





Jim37F said:


> My 2005 Dodge Dakota rolled over 100,000 miles this morning



:beerchug: congrats,, My ride hit 100k this year.. kind of a cherishable moment for carowners.. 

I want to beat my blazer 496,782 on the clock before it finally died, Original motor rebuilt trans/transfer case


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 21, 2014)

My 06 Raider (basically a Dakota) is almost at 100k.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 21, 2014)

My 06 Saab is 125,000 and my 07 Tacoma is 115,000. I'll be driving them till the wheels come off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I love my Saab, by the way. It's a shame they're gone.)


----------



## Tigger (Jan 21, 2014)

My outback hit 175k today. On the way up to look at a 2006 Nissan Frontier. 27k miles for 13 thousand. Seems like a pretty good deal. 

Outback has two cylinder heads leaking oil, a water pump on the way out, needs new front sway bars (among other suspension parts), new front brakes, and I hit a dead elk and messed up my exhaust. Oh and the a/c doesn't work when it's over 85.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 21, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> My 06 Saab is 125,000 and my 07 Tacoma is 115,000. I'll be driving them till the wheels come off.



My wife had a 2005 Saab, and it was a blast to drive but we've never owned a more unreliable car. After several years of frequent expensive repairs, I finally got rid of it when the turbo went and it was going to cost at least $1500 to replace. 

I am in love with my Tacoma though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 21, 2014)

This is my second Saab. I've been lucky. Both have been good cars. My current Saab is mostly just a grocery getter and baby hauler.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 21, 2014)

It's about time to *down* grade for me. My '97 Firebird hit 60k the other day. About 5 minutes later, I rear ended someone. Got a new quote for insurance... Uhh... Yeah only about $180 a month for liability... what..? h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 21, 2014)

'03 Silverado with ~138k miles. 

Just started Med Math in class today and I'm already tired of it :sad:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 21, 2014)

Halothane said:


> My wife had a 2005 Saab, and it was a blast to drive but we've never owned a more unreliable car. After several years of frequent expensive repairs, I finally got rid of it when the turbo went and it was going to cost at least $1500 to replace.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with my Tacoma though.




That's the perfect opportunity to go bigger! 

I'm done being a car nut. That's weird, those Saabs were nearly identical to the WRX wagon and those things are troopers.

My truck is a '06 and has 72k on it. Pay 110/month for full coverage. 

6.0's barely broken in 

Edited because I can't do math.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 21, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> This is my second Saab. I've been lucky. Both have been good cars. My current Saab is mostly just a grocery getter and baby hauler.



Saab was a great car from a consumer standpoint.. From a Auto Tech standpoint they were a nightmare to work on. 

GM pretty much axed them for lack of popularity, Saab and Saturn were both profitable divisions that they pulled the plug on for lack of interest.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 21, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Saab was a great car from a consumer standpoint.. From a Auto Tech standpoint they were a nightmare to work on.
> 
> 
> 
> GM pretty much axed them for lack of popularity, Saab and Saturn were both profitable divisions that they pulled the plug on for lack of interest.




I never had any big issues working on a few that tagged along with the Suby group I was in back in the day. 

You wanna talk about a hard car to work on check out a clutch job on an Evo, especially the ones with the 4G63.

Books for like 14 hours on AllData.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 21, 2014)

Halothane said:


> My wife had a 2005 Saab, and it was a blast to drive but we've never owned a more unreliable car. After several years of frequent expensive repairs, I finally got rid of it when the turbo went and it was going to cost at least $1500 to replace.
> 
> I am in love with my Tacoma though.


Sounds like my current car.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 22, 2014)

Robb said:


> I never had any big issues working on a few that tagged along with the Suby group I was in back in the day.
> 
> You wanna talk about a hard car to work on check out a clutch job on an Evo, especially the ones with the 4G63.
> 
> Books for like 14 hours on AllData.



Clutches on a Japanese cars are a nightmare. 

My last professional job was a Cadillac xts that required torque converter replacement.. Didn't seem like it was going to be bad.. its RWD, and only 2 crossmembers and a Y-pipe exhaust get in your way 

Then I learned that you have to remove the Intake Manifolds and half the engine to get the transmission out. 17.8 hours later. I was happy to be spending my last day at the dealership


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 22, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Clutches on a Japanese cars are a nightmare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What!?!? No freaking way that's insane!

The old v6 twin turbo Audi S4s you have to pull the entire motor to swap the turbos. 

Yay Audi!!!


----------



## TRSpeed (Jan 22, 2014)

Robb said:


> What!?!? No freaking way that's insane!
> 
> The old v6 twin turbo Audi S4s you have to pull the entire motor to swap the turbos.
> 
> Yay Audi!!!



Damn... haha I have a MS3 and took out my turblow and replaced it with a gtx3071 along with the exmani and ewg in ~6 hrs Lol the last half while drunk


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 23, 2014)

Who knows how to download new movies without getting viruses?


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 23, 2014)

I just sit in the theater with a camcorder…  Quality is a little crummy, but it sells!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 23, 2014)

Kickass torrents and a Mac


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 23, 2014)

Robb said:


> What!?!? No freaking way that's insane!
> 
> The old v6 twin turbo Audi S4s you have to pull the entire motor to swap the turbos.
> 
> Yay Audi!!!



Yep. and to do the thermostat one one you need to remove the whole front clip, timing belt cover, timing belt, water pump and some other odds and ends. I know a guy who does only Euro work he said if someone comes in and needs that part replaced he does it all or nothing. too much to go wrong with replacing old parts. 

The AWD craze though great and reliable to get you where you need to go, makes a bit of a PITA to work on, your condensing what primarly was reserved for SUV's and 4x4s into a compact car. 

I used to have a "extra curricular activities" relationship with a girl that had a Subaru, Didn't mind one bit doing engine work.. or undercar work. When it came to the magic box that made the wheels move.. It went to the dealer.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 23, 2014)

Wrist surgery to have a cyst removed scheduled for a week from Monday.  I've been told I will be off for 2 weeks afterwards.  I'm not looking forward to the time off, but it will be nice to have this finally taken care of.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 23, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Yep. and to do the thermostat one one you need to remove the whole front clip, timing belt cover, timing belt, water pump and some other odds and ends. I know a guy who does only Euro work he said if someone comes in and needs that part replaced he does it all or nothing. too much to go wrong with replacing old parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Really? I never had problems with Subaru transmissions. Me and a friend got pretty good at it back in HS. Usually could turn a clutch around in 6 hours. Sometimes less if we didn't run into anything stupid. Aluminum bell housing plus an aluminum block sucks though hah. Then again mostly all the cars I worked on were WRXs, STis or a few DSMs. My friend has the prettiest Forester XTi. Swapped the drivetrain. So much fun to drive.

I never opened the trans up though. Not even going to attempt that one.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 23, 2014)

Too much school work for tomorrow :sad: As always, I'm on here instead of studying and getting something done. On another note, I have to write an essay for admission into an extra class (due tomorrow). The essay can be about anything as long as it is relevant to journalistic writing and school. I was thinking about writing about the efficacy of forums in classroom learning as a valuable and under appreciated tool (thanks EMTlife). What do you guys think I should write my essay on?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 23, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Too much school work for tomorrow :sad: As always, I'm on here instead of studying and getting something done. On another note, I have to write an essay for admission into an extra class (due tomorrow). The essay can be about anything as long as it is relevant to journalistic writing and school. I was thinking about writing about the efficacy of forums in classroom learning as a valuable and under appreciated tool (thanks EMTlife). What do you guys think I should write my essay on?



Procrastination...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 23, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Procrastination...




Bah. Do it tomorrow.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 23, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Bah. Do it tomorrow.


That's my key to life. The great thing about it, is if you keep repeating it, then it will always be one more day away


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 23, 2014)

Watched about 30 minutes of the AHA ACLS video today. Really hoping we don't have to watch the whole video


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 23, 2014)

Are you taking ACLS for the first time?


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 23, 2014)

This is the :censored::censored::censored::censored:tiest day I've had in a while. Finally got the nerve to ask a girl out that I've crushed on for about 5 years now and get rejected. Whatever, I'll live.
A couple hours later I find out that a friend of mine that graduated high school with me had a massive heart attack and died. I've never even heard of a 19 year old having a heart attack... 
I need a beer. Preferably a couple...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 23, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Are you taking ACLS for the first time?



Yeah


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 23, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Yeah




You're gonna watch most of the video.  enjoy it.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, have fun with that


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 23, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> You're gonna watch most of the video.  enjoy it.





STXmedic said:


> Yeah, have fun with that



Yeah, not gonna happen.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 24, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Yeah, not gonna happen.



How far are you into your program? I didn't take ACLS till I did cardiology..


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 24, 2014)

Robb said:


> Really? I never had problems with Subaru transmissions. Me and a friend got pretty good at it back in HS. Usually could turn a clutch around in 6 hours. Sometimes less if we didn't run into anything stupid. Aluminum bell housing plus an aluminum block sucks though hah. Then again mostly all the cars I worked on were WRXs, STis or a few DSMs. My friend has the prettiest Forester XTi. Swapped the drivetrain. So much fun to drive.
> 
> I never opened the trans up though. Not even going to attempt that one.



Swapping in and out isn't bad, just connections and bolts.. Hers was a autotragic imprezza.  

Opening one up isn't as hard as it sounds. diagnostics can be a headache. I just don't like messing with them because if you make one mistake it can be a nightmare. 

Its also so much easier to work on a car lift. vs jacks anyday.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 24, 2014)

Where is everyone?!
Things are slow around here.

How about that Captain Phillips!


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 24, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> Where is everyone?!
> Things are slow around here.
> 
> *How about that Captain Phillips*!


Haven't seen it... yet.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 24, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> Haven't seen it... yet.



I've been on a movie bender lately.  Been to the theater more in the last month than I have in years.  Not sure how I feel about that….


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 24, 2014)

Does anybody ever actually use the chat?  I opened it up last night and left it open when I went to bed, and there was NO other activity logged.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 24, 2014)

28 degrees and a light freezing rain, school and many businesses close down :lol: What that means for me: zero traffic and a relaxing drive to work


----------



## Anjel (Jan 24, 2014)

Currently it is 5 with a windchill of -17. Gale weather warnings and some snow. 

EVERYTHING is closed. It is quite ridiculous.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 24, 2014)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Does anybody ever actually use the chat?  I opened it up last night and left it open when I went to bed, and there was NO other activity logged.




There used to be a rather large group of us but a lot left and it doesn't work on the phone or iPad.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 24, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Currently it is 5 with a windchill of -17. Gale weather warnings and some snow.
> 
> EVERYTHING is closed. It is quite ridiculous.



You'd think that you're people would be used to all that by now. 

It's -4 here and bluebird. The volunteer firefighters next door are out doing wildland fire training. Yes there is snow on the ground, but that doesn't seem to be stopping them.


----------



## exodus (Jan 24, 2014)

*cough cough*


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 24, 2014)

Just got home from another awesome kettle bell workout with my personal trainer!  I'm down another 2 pounds, for a total of 42 pounds lost so far.  I'm only 14 away from being halfway to my goal weight!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 24, 2014)

This year is getting :censored::censored::censored::censored:tier and :censored::censored::censored::censored:tier... my dad was admitted to the VA hospital for chest pain... looks like a 4 vessel CABG is in his future in the next day or twp


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 24, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> This year is getting :censored::censored::censored::censored:tier and :censored::censored::censored::censored:tier... my dad was admitted to the VA hospital for chest pain... looks like a 4 vessel CABG is in his future in the next day or twp



Oh no!  Thoughts and prayers going out to you, your dad, and the rest of your family.  I hope he has an uneventful surgery and a quick recovery!


----------



## SSwain (Jan 24, 2014)

Yet another weekend w/o being on the rig. 
I get to have an MRI next week. Back is still messed up.
Dr prescribed me some cyclobenzaprine for the spasms I have been having. 

Vicodin and cyclobenzaprine.....best sleep aids money can buy.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 24, 2014)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Does anybody ever actually use the chat?  I opened it up last night and left it open when I went to bed, and there was NO other activity logged.





Robb said:


> There used to be a rather large group of us but a lot left and it doesn't work on the phone or iPad.



I thought the same thing, I would stop in and no one is present. I got plenty of free time at night sometimes. could be a good time.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 24, 2014)

on another note if any of you guys are following the road to the super bowl. 

I am at the point of wishing for one thing. 

That Richard Sherman gets so torched by Peyton Manning he looks like a fool I'm sorry for you Seahawk Fans but this guy is ridiculous.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 24, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> How far are you into your program? I didn't take ACLS till I did cardiology..



Just finished week 2. Our program is set up differently. We have already been introduced to all of the subjects (Theory, Intro, Cardio, Skills, and Pharm). When we go over the cardiac system in theory we also go over it in Cardio and have Pharm that deals with medications that effect the heart. 

We finish all subjects around the same week. It's not your normal cardio for a couple of weeks and then get tested on it then you move to pharm.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 24, 2014)

If I fill up my inbox, does that mean I can't receive any infractions?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 24, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> If I fill up my inbox, does that mean I can't receive any infractions?



Nope. Just a vacation


----------



## Brevi (Jan 24, 2014)

I feel oddly bad for how great of a day I had


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 24, 2014)

Brevi said:


> I feel oddly bad for how great of a day I had



Did you get to touch a midget today, too?!


----------



## Brevi (Jan 24, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Did you get to touch a midget today, too?!



No, but I did miss the opportunity to do so in a bar last nite, which might partially account for the way I feel today.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 24, 2014)

Brevi said:


> No, but I did miss the opportunity to do so in a bar last nite, which might partially account for the way I feel today.



Ah, I read your first post wrong. I'd feel slightly depressed after missing said opportunity, also


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 25, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Just finished week 2. Our program is set up differently. We have already been introduced to all of the subjects (Theory, Intro, Cardio, Skills, and Pharm). When we go over the cardiac system in theory we also go over it in Cardio and have Pharm that deals with medications that effect the heart.
> 
> We finish all subjects around the same week. It's not your normal cardio for a couple of weeks and then get tested on it then you move to pharm.



Ahh I c. My program is a little different. 

We started with the Intro, History, Medical Legal Documentation Aspects A&P. Pharm the whole Pharm. section. 

Then it was bread and butter skills. Assessments and & Airway management, IV therapy medications and routes. 

now we have trauma and ITLS, Then its ACLS and Cardiology, Medical, PEDS and PALS. Then a month of NREMT Prep. My program is a little bit longer but it works in hand with a Associates Degree Its nice because instead of the typical 11 months of bunched up material.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 25, 2014)

You have up to $15k to spend on a car that gets decent gas mileage that will haul up to four people, each with one suitcase, comfortably for a 100 mile drive once a week. What do you buy?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey all you quit *****ing and send the snow this way.

Actually strike that. It's selfish as hell but it makes me laugh everytime I think about how I'm so bummed I can't ride then I realize that neither can anyone else because there's no snow!!! :rofl:

Yay for 16% of the annual snowpack.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 25, 2014)

adamjh3 said:


> You have up to $15k to spend on a car that gets decent gas mileage that will haul up to four people, each with one suitcase, comfortably for a 100 mile drive once a week. What do you buy?




One of the Kia SUVs.

Talk crap all you want but for the price they're a lot of car and are reliable.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 25, 2014)

Robb said:


> Hey all you quit *****ing and send the snow this way.
> 
> Actually strike that. It's selfish as hell but it makes me laugh everytime I think about how I'm so bummed I can't ride then I realize that neither can anyone else because there's no snow!!! :rofl:
> 
> Yay for 16% of the annual snowpack.



I'll make sure to send any snow we get up your way


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 25, 2014)

adamjh3 said:


> You have up to $15k to spend on a car that gets decent gas mileage that will haul up to four people, each with one suitcase, comfortably for a 100 mile drive once a week. What do you buy?



I presume your aiming for used on that budget. 

Buick, Chevy Equoinox, Ford Five Hundred. or the GMC Acadia. 

Some of your luxury imports like Lexus and German cars are great. But a bit more pricey.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank gosh for the application Find My Phone and OtterBox. 

Phone accidentally fell out of the rig at post. Didn't realize it until 10 minutes later at another post. Track the phone down and it is half pushed down into dirt due to it being ran over.


----------



## MrJones (Jan 25, 2014)

adamjh3 said:


> You have up to $15k to spend on a car that gets decent gas mileage that will haul up to four people, each with one suitcase, comfortably for a 100 mile drive once a week. What do you buy?



Don't forget to budget for the inevitable repairs/replacements that you'll have with any used vehicle. They can run up to 25% or more of what you pay for the vehicle.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 25, 2014)

adamjh3 said:


> You have up to $15k to spend on a car that gets decent gas mileage that will haul up to four people, each with one suitcase, comfortably for a 100 mile drive once a week. What do you buy?



A used subaru outback with less than 75k miles.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 25, 2014)

Tigger said:


> A used subaru outback with less than 75k miles.



Seconded.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 25, 2014)

Had a little fun with a tourist from the UK today.  Jokingly mentioned it felt like earthquake weather and quickly had him convinced that somehow warm winter weather affected plate tectonics.  Glad to know us Americans aren't the only dumb ones out there.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jan 25, 2014)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Had a little fun with a tourist from the UK today.  Jokingly mentioned it felt like earthquake weather and quickly had him convinced that somehow warm winter weather affected plate tectonics.  Glad to know us Americans aren't the only dumb ones out there.



Wait! The weather doesn't affect plate tectonics?

Man, the California public school system really screwed me over.


----------



## CFal (Jan 25, 2014)

a used Saab is the perfect car, resale value is depressed so for the money you get a better car than Honda or Toyota.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 26, 2014)

CFal said:


> a used Saab is the perfect car, resale value is depressed so for the money you get a better car than Honda or Toyota.



I'm selling my swag wag with 175k miles on it for 4k, I feel like my resale value is doing alright.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 26, 2014)

You know... I've never got to experience a snow day. Growing up in California sucks...


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 26, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> You know... I've never got to experience a snow day. Growing up in California sucks...


Yeah... Except beaches, girls, roads that are actually fun to drive... Wait, what was I saying again?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 26, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Yeah... Except beaches, girls, roads that are actually fun to drive... Wait, what was I saying again?



And never -40 degree weather


----------



## Anjel (Jan 26, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> And never -40 degree weather




What would you even do in -0 weather lol do you own a coat? Gloves?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 26, 2014)

You east coasters are pansies.

It's a little weather.

In other news the lady is gone for the day with a friend....I need to get my *** off the couch and do something productive with my life. What should I have for breakfast? Hah


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 26, 2014)

Robb said:


> You east coasters are pansies.
> 
> It's a little weather.
> 
> In other news the lady is gone for the day with a friend....I need to get my *** off the couch and do something productive with my life. What should I have for breakfast? Hah



I would just wait for lunch. So many better options...


----------



## Asclepius911 (Jan 26, 2014)

Breakfast- cap'n crunch- peanut butter puffs!


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 26, 2014)

Anjel said:


> What would you even do in -0 weather lol do you own a coat? Gloves?


No to both for me. Ruined my jacket in Nov and only one or 2 days has gone below 70, so no point. Lmao


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 26, 2014)

Robb said:


> You east coasters are pansies.
> 
> It's a little weather.
> 
> In other news the lady is gone for the day with a friend....I need to get my *** off the couch and do something productive with my life. What should I have for breakfast? Hah



Pfft, I don't mind the cold,, Its always the wind that gets me. If I am out on a quad or snow mobile or things like that the wind is ok. But when theirs that mighty wind chill it kicks my *** 



MonkeyArrow said:


> I would just wait for lunch. So many better options...



And skip out on the most important meal of the day??? Not likely, we have a small little resturaunt across from our base, Full breakfast, Eggs, choice of Meat, Home fries toast and can wash it down with coffee or milk. 5 bucks. You really can't beat it


----------



## Asclepius911 (Jan 26, 2014)

5 bucks here will only get you a soda and chips ... Cali is to expensive .... I miss back in the days where combos were 3 bucks and gas was 1.50/g


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 26, 2014)

adamjh3 said:


> You have up to $15k to spend on a car that gets decent gas mileage that will haul up to four people, each with one suitcase, comfortably for a 100 mile drive once a week. What do you buy?




Newest, lowest mileage Lexus LS sedan you can find. Super reliable, comfortable, gas mileage near 30mpg on the road with room and power to spare.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jan 26, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> You know... I've never got to experience a snow day. Growing up in California sucks...





Anjel said:


> What would you even do in -0 weather lol do you own a coat? Gloves?



I grew up in California, then moved to Maine...that was a bit of an eye opener., or actually eye closer, I was terrified the orbs would freeze


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 26, 2014)

Anjel said:


> What would you even do in -0 weather lol do you own a coat? Gloves?



Kinda haha. In Cali the coats start to get worn at 60 degrees and below. Anything below 10 degrees in the valleys gets a national disaster response and everyone stays indoors haha. 

When I was out in NY for Sandy all the response people from CA were shopping for huge jackets and gloves to keep warm. The crews from MA never once put on a jacket or long sleeve shirt.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 26, 2014)

Anjel said:


> What would you even do in -0 weather lol do you own a coat? Gloves?




What are gloves?


----------



## EMT2B (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm getting ready to re-certify NREMT via exam, and I'm trying to figure out what I can use as my second form of ID. :unsure: I have my CDL, but nothing else with my name and signature on it.  I think I used a Credit Card first time around, but I no longer have a credit card.  I don't even have a debit/ATM card with my name on it. :unsure: Does anyone know of what else I can use?  Would my SNAP card work?  Anyone?  :blush: Thanks!


----------



## Aprz (Jan 27, 2014)

Overtime? Sure, why not.

*Edit* I think anything with your name and picture like a school ID would be fine.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 27, 2014)

EMT2B said:


> I'm getting ready to re-certify NREMT via exam, and I'm trying to figure out what I can use as my second form of ID. :unsure: I have my CDL, but nothing else with my name and signature on it.  I think I used a Credit Card first time around, but I no longer have a credit card.  I don't even have a debit/ATM card with my name on it. :unsure: Does anyone know of what else I can use?  Would my SNAP card work?  Anyone?  :blush: Thanks!




Social security card?


----------



## Asclepius911 (Jan 27, 2014)

Disneyland/knotts/universal season pass


----------



## EMT2B (Jan 27, 2014)

Asclepius911 said:


> Disneyland/knotts/universal season pass


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Ah ... Yeah, I'm currently on Food Stamps.  I have no Season Pass to ANYTHING.  LoL :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Good Idea though!


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 27, 2014)

EMT2B said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Ah ... Yeah, I'm currently on Food Stamps.  I have no Season Pass to ANYTHING.  LoL :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Good Idea though!


Do you have a college student ID? Those usually have name/photo...


----------



## EMT2B (Jan 27, 2014)

Nope, Akulahawk.  Not currently a student.  Will check with my mum in the morning to see if she has my SS card handy. (I keep important docs at her house so I don't misplace them!)


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jan 27, 2014)

EMT2B said:


> I'm getting ready to re-certify NREMT via exam, and I'm trying to figure out what I can use as my second form of ID. :unsure: I have my CDL, but nothing else with my name and signature on it.  I think I used a Credit Card first time around, but I no longer have a credit card.  I don't even have a debit/ATM card with my name on it. :unsure: Does anyone know of what else I can use?  Would my SNAP card work?  Anyone?  :blush: Thanks!



I just checked the ATT I got when I tested for my medic, what it says is


> Please be prepared to show two (2) forms of personal identification.  One must be a driver's license, state
> identification card, military identification, or passport and include a permanently affixed photo.  The second
> must include your name and signature.  Neither ID may be expired, and your name on both forms of
> identification must be exactly the same as the name that appears on your Authorization to Test letter issued by
> the NREMT.



Assuming that your ATT has the same language, and your SNAP card has your signature and name on it, I can't see why it wouldn't work. Failing that SS card should work. I've also had employee IDs that fit that description. If none of that applies, does your state license have a signature on it?

*EDIT:*

Just went leafing through my wallet, turns out my voter registration card has my full name and signature on it.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 27, 2014)

Such a busy week ahead. I can't wait for the weekend! Hockey and I are attending a 2 day class taught by Bob Page.

Hockey and I together in a class for two days, with me having absolutely no sleep. Poor Bob Page.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm fairly certain lsmft died at his computer while sending a PM... h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 27, 2014)

I. Hate. Pharmacies.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 27, 2014)

Robb said:


> I. Hate. Pharmacies.



I like their inventories...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 27, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I like their inventories...




Me too. I don't like going to the doctor, them faxing a script over at 0900, going to pick it up at 1330 standing in line for 15 minutes only to find they still haven't even pulled it off the fax machine. 

"Here we'll fill it right now just be about 30 minutes..." Why does it take that long to count out 120 pills then recount them? That's the question of the day. "Why yes I'll wait."


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 27, 2014)

Anyone see anything about the student in Co that set himself on fire in the cafeteria? 
All that will up on my phone is the headline and I can't read what happened (although setting yourself on fire seems pretty crystal clear...). Any one know?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 27, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Anyone see anything about the student in Co that set himself on fire in the cafeteria?
> 
> All that will up on my phone is the headline and I can't read what happened (although setting yourself on fire seems pretty crystal clear...). Any one know?




"Fire officials say more than 80% of the student's body was burned after he tried to kill himself at Standley Lake High School in suburban Denver. The 16-year-old, whose name has not been released, was taken to an area hospital."


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 27, 2014)

Robb said:


> Me too. I don't like going to the doctor, them faxing a script over at 0900, going to pick it up at 1330 standing in line for 15 minutes only to find they still haven't even pulled it off the fax machine.
> 
> "Here we'll fill it right now just be about 30 minutes..." Why does it take that long to count out 120 pills then recount them? That's the question of the day. "Why yes I'll wait."



I had this question the other day, the Mrs. got a script for antibiotics for an infection. 14 pills of Cipro. No she does not have anthrax. I pulled up to the pharmacy drive through thing 20 minutes before they closed, The pharmacist's lackey asked me if I could come back Monday to pick it up. I was like dude? there's 14 pills in there. its an antibiotic to be started today. not Monday. They grumpily honored my request and took the 20 minutes to fill the script. You would think I was asking for them to sell me some Schedule IV Narcotics.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 28, 2014)

Anjel said:


> "Fire officials say more than 80% of the student's body was burned after he tried to kill himself at Standley Lake High School in suburban Denver. The 16-year-old, whose name has not been released, was taken to an area hospital."


I was more asking if it said a reason why he did and if there was others injured.
My phone decided that it was, indeed, a smart phone and finally opened one of them. 
And then I found out no to both of my questions. 
Thank ya.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 28, 2014)

The actual purchasing process of buying a used car is far more difficult than I expected. Seriously how many more hoops will there be!


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 28, 2014)

Tigger said:


> The actual purchasing process of buying a used car is far more difficult than I expected. Seriously how many more hoops will there be!


Cash is king. I've paid cash, or cash with a trade, for all of my cars.


----------



## Wheel (Jan 28, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Cash is king. I've paid cash, or cash with a trade, for all of my cars.



You probably got a better deal that way too.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 28, 2014)

Hm, too many things happening at once for me. :[

So I got an interview in San Diego! W00t!

But found a possible preceptor in Santa Clara. Unfortunately the preceptor works the same half of the week that I work currently so trying to figure out how to trade which half of the week I work. Not sure if I can even do that.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 28, 2014)

Wheel said:


> You probably got a better deal that way too.



I'd pay cash but I needed a loan to make this happen and that's been the struggle. Also Colorado's motor vehicle departments are basically run by each county. The car is in one and I live in another, which is not helping things.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 28, 2014)

Tigger said:


> I'd pay cash but I needed a loan to make this happen and that's been the struggle. Also Colorado's motor vehicle departments are basically run by each county. The car is in one and I live in another, which is not helping things.



Trouble getting a loan? I'd try a credit union if you have one, Sometimes they are a little more laxed on lending to good customers.. 

And the DMV.. well that's just the DMV expect delays, and stupidity


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 28, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Trouble getting a loan? I'd try a credit union if you have one, Sometimes they are a little more laxed on lending to good customers..
> 
> 
> 
> And the DMV.. well that's just the DMV expect delays, and stupidity




Agreed. That's what I did for my truck.

Colorado DMVs are extraordinarily bad, I can vouch for that one hah.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 29, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Trouble getting a loan? I'd try a credit union if you have one, Sometimes they are a little more laxed on lending to good customers..
> 
> And the DMV.. well that's just the DMV expect delays, and stupidity



Credit union initially said it would not be a problem for me to sign the documents in Denver, where I spent the last three days skiing and killing time waiting for the seller to get into town. Today they tell me I need to come back and sign some stuff. Ya no, I'll get the car Thursday.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 29, 2014)

My buddy ran a call a couple nights ago that seemed pretty bad. We were talking about it when he dropped this paragraph that I thought was absolutely beautiful. 



> You know what, though? Things like that one last night don't really bug me. I don't know if I lack empathy, or I'm desensitized to it or I just have a realist's view of the world. That stuff is going to happen sometimes. If I'm there and I do everything I can to help, my job is done, it doesn't come home with me. Any follow up I do after the paperwork gets filed is purely an exercise in academia. People struggle with so many emotions and feel so much compassion that being exposed to human suffering just slowly erodes who they are, what they experience , and how they respond to all the life that happens around them. In five years I've had one call that has wrought me with emotions that I had never experienced before. I was in a bad way for days, but the thing that got me through it was discussion. Talking with people that were there or have experienced similar situations. There was no judgment, no questions, no huggy-feely crap but straight up discussion of the facts. There was only easy conversation that, in the end, showed that we did everything we could do and nothing anybody could have done would have helped.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 29, 2014)

Very nice. I agree. I sometimes let myself get all tore up. 

People on here are usually able to set me straight. And for that I am forever grateful


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow, this is ridiculous. I went down to pickapart for a headlight the other day. Trying to figure out how to put a new one on. Realize the GM made it so you cant replace just a headlight. Have to replace the whole headlight system. As in remove the number, fenders and take off the whole bracket. This is stupid.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 29, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Wow, this is ridiculous. I went down to pickapart for a headlight the other day. Trying to figure out how to put a new one on. Realize the GM made it so you cant replace just a headlight. Have to replace the whole headlight system. As in remove the number, fenders and take off the whole bracket. This is stupid.



headlight lens? or just the bulb? 

What make model and year vehicle I might be able to provide you with some insight.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 29, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> headlight lens? or just the bulb?
> 
> What make model and year vehicle I might be able to provide you with some insight.


The whole headlight assembly on a 97 firebird. I wrecked it and it got screwed up. 
I know what I have to do, just cant figure out the how. They have it riveted into the rear portion of the header panel (I think that's what it is called), so of course the rivets are right up against the wheel well, otherwise I'd drill them out. So, basically three rivets are messing everything up (the heads are against the wheel well). I dont want to mess up the header panel either, because obviously that's the brace for the headlight.
Ill post up some pics when I get home in a couple hours.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 29, 2014)

Argh, of course the preceptor they found for me works the exact same days as me. I tried making my schedule work, but it seems like they are rushing me. Unfortunately doesn't look like I am going to accept.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 30, 2014)

9D4 said:


> The whole headlight assembly on a 97 firebird. I wrecked it and it got screwed up.
> I know what I have to do, just cant figure out the how. They have it riveted into the rear portion of the header panel (I think that's what it is called), so of course the rivets are right up against the wheel well, otherwise I'd drill them out. So, basically three rivets are messing everything up (the heads are against the wheel well). I dont want to mess up the header panel either, because obviously that's the brace for the headlight.
> Ill post up some pics when I get home in a couple hours.



Two ways I usually handle rivets, 

1. drill them out but you said you can't. If your concerned with cosmetics, utilize a small drill bit. like 1/8 or so and just drill out the center of the rivet the hollow head and shaft gives in and allows removal. 

2. if its in a inconspicuous area, like behind the wheel well or underneath the car hit it with a die grinder. once you take the head off the rivet a little bit of muscle will break them free.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 30, 2014)

9D4 said:


> The whole headlight assembly on a 97 firebird. I wrecked it and it got screwed up.
> 
> I know what I have to do, just cant figure out the how. They have it riveted into the rear portion of the header panel (I think that's what it is called), so of course the rivets are right up against the wheel well, otherwise I'd drill them out. So, basically three rivets are messing everything up (the heads are against the wheel well). I dont want to mess up the header panel either, because obviously that's the brace for the headlight.
> 
> Ill post up some pics when I get home in a couple hours.




Two words...plasma cutter.

I guess all add another word to make it prettier looking...grinder.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 30, 2014)

Robb said:


> Two words...plasma cutter.
> 
> I guess all add another word to make it prettier looking...grinder.



QFT but I am also realizing that he is probably doing this job at his house, in his home garage or on the driveway. 

The cost of a plasma cutter is not really beneficial to anyone who just does home mechanics on their own car because they have to.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 30, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Two ways I usually handle rivets,
> 
> 1. drill them out but you said you can't. If your concerned with cosmetics, utilize a small drill bit. like 1/8 or so and just drill out the center of the rivet the hollow head and shaft gives in and allows removal.
> 
> 2. if its in a inconspicuous area, like behind the wheel well or underneath the car hit it with a die grinder. once you take the head off the rivet a little bit of muscle will break them free.


Yeah, I guess. I just cant figure out how to access the head. Can you do it from the other side and put a smaller bolt and pound it out? Probably a stupid idea.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 30, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Yeah, I guess. I just cant figure out how to access the head. Can you do it from the other side and put a smaller bolt and pound it out? Probably a stupid idea.



You can try the only catch you might run into is when a rivet is installed they tend to mushroom at the tip end. So forcing it out backwards can cause the hole to blowout. 

If they are the Plastic rivets also known as GM J-Bolt the have a standard head with a mandrel in them. what happens is the bolt is plastic with wings on it and it has a hole right in the center a straight plastic screw is installed it has offset slots on it that pushes the wings on the main bolt outward to hold it in place. If you have these just cut the ends off with a tin snip or even a pair of dykes. If you can access the head take a small screwdriver and pull up on the inside part of the head which will release the body. These things are cheap easy to install but truly are junk. You'll probably have to replace them and they are available at most of your autoparts stores on the cheap.

ETA, if your front clip is fastened similar to the sunfire, or cavalier where the quarter panel is connected to the front clip and has a squared off end. you can apply pressure to the front clip and open that gap a wee bit enough to get a hacksaw blade or the like in there and cut the rivet on the shaft. When you remove the old rivets you can replace them with standard nut and bolts


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 30, 2014)

SQ and IM injections on students today. Not extremely fun for me :sad:


----------



## Anjel (Jan 30, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> SQ and IM injections on students today. Not extremely fun for me :sad:




That was the worst for me. I hate injections with a passion. We did 10 on each other. 

I can take a blood draw or IV a million times over. Just can't stand injections.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 30, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> You can try the only catch you might run into is when a rivet is installed they tend to mushroom at the tip end. So forcing it out backwards can cause the hole to blowout.
> 
> If they are the Plastic rivets also known as GM J-Bolt the have a standard head with a mandrel in them. what happens is the bolt is plastic with wings on it and it has a hole right in the center a straight plastic screw is installed it has offset slots on it that pushes the wings on the main bolt outward to hold it in place. If you have these just cut the ends off with a tin snip or even a pair of dykes. If you can access the head take a small screwdriver and pull up on the inside part of the head which will release the body. These things are cheap easy to install but truly are junk. You'll probably have to replace them and they are available at most of your autoparts stores on the cheap.
> 
> ETA, if your front clip is fastened similar to the sunfire, or cavalier where the quarter panel is connected to the front clip and has a squared off end. you can apply pressure to the front clip and open that gap a wee bit enough to get a hacksaw blade or the like in there and cut the rivet on the shaft. When you remove the old rivets you can replace them with standard nut and bolts


Thanks, sorry I never got the pics up, broke my phone. 
My buddy thinks he thought of a way around it and he's going to try this weekend in exchange for some elk steaks (the original price was a 6 pack, but under 21, so...) hahaha. 
I'll post how it goes. If not, then I'll revert back to what you said. Haha


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 30, 2014)

Anjel said:


> That was the worst for me. I hate injections with a passion. We did 10 on each other.
> 
> I can take a blood draw or IV a million times over. Just can't stand injections.



I feel like we have done a ton more than ten... Or at least it feels like it. 
They hurt a lot less than ivs that I've had though so......


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 30, 2014)

Anjel said:


> That was the worst for me. I hate injections with a passion. We did 10 on each other.
> 
> I can take a blood draw or IV a million times over. Just can't stand injections.



I think we are only going to be doing 1 IM and 1 SQ on each other. I believe we also do 1 IV start.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 30, 2014)

We did 20 IV starts on each other. I looked like a junkie.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 30, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I think we are only going to be doing 1 IM and 1 SQ on each other. I believe we also do 1 IV start.


Ha, now I know we do more than that! IM I think has been 8 or so, same with SQ. I've had 18 IVs in 2 weeks. My forearms are horrendously bruised right now.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 30, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> SQ and IM injections on students today. Not extremely fun for me :sad:





Anjel said:


> That was the worst for me. I hate injections with a passion. We did 10 on each other.
> 
> I can take a blood draw or IV a million times over. Just can't stand injections.





9D4 said:


> I feel like we have done a ton more than ten... Or at least it feels like it.
> They hurt a lot less than ivs that I've had though so......



I didn't mind the first few I got, Then of course the most nervous, unsteady handed woman in my class got the opportunity to give me a IM. :blink:

I'll take IV's all day long, with the veins I have Stevie Wonder could start a IV I helped out a lot of the students that were struggling with getting good technique. I looked like a Heroin addict before the day was up, But bonus points for being a team player lol..


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 30, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Thanks, sorry I never got the pics up, broke my phone.
> My buddy thinks he thought of a way around it and he's going to try this weekend in exchange for some elk steaks (the original price was a 6 pack, but under 21, so...) hahaha.
> I'll post how it goes. If not, then I'll revert back to what you said. Haha



I could use some Elk Steaks... I mean hell I live in PA. its a choice of Deer or Cow..


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 30, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> I didn't mind the first few I got, Then of course the most nervous, unsteady handed woman in my class got the opportunity to give me a IM. :blink:
> 
> I'll take IV's all day long, with the veins I have Stevie Wonder could start a IV I helped out a lot of the students that were struggling with getting good technique. I looked like a Heroin addict before the day was up, But bonus points for being a team player lol..


The joke in the class is that I'm the youngest person ever diagnosed with Parkinson's  I've only missed 2, though. 
I'm the second hardest stick in the class. Which means everyone wants to challenge it. 
We also get taught blood draws, so I've taken quite a few butterflys in the hands. haha


unleashedfury said:


> I could use some Elk Steaks... I mean hell I live in PA. its a choice of Deer or Cow..



I was broke and didn't have money for groceries, so after 2 days of a Hot n Spicy per day, my mom took pity on me and gave me some. Lmao. I actually prefer beef for steaks, buffalo is damn good for burgers, and javelina is the best for sausage. But, beggars can't be choosers lmao. I just don't care for it anymore. Used to love it, had failed hunts for a couple years and then got one and didn't like it anymore. The processor we used to use died, though, so I think that's why.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes were taught blood draws too, I think its actually part of the National Cirriculum because none of the hospitals will use pre hospital blood anymore. So I refuse to waste the resources or time, to draw up labs that will end up in the trash can. 

I've been there dude, broke as :censored::censored::censored::censored: and living off of Ramen noodles. I tell my girl its a character builder since she has never had to worry about that. Her grandparents are well off and made sure she had everything she ever needed to survive and then some.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 30, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Yes were taught blood draws too, I think its actually part of the National Cirriculum because none of the hospitals will use pre hospital blood anymore. So I refuse to waste the resources or time, to draw up labs that will end up in the trash can.
> 
> I've been there dude, broke as :censored::censored::censored::censored: and living off of Ramen noodles. I tell my girl its a character builder since she has never had to worry about that. Her grandparents are well off and made sure she had everything she ever needed to survive and then some.


Lmao, that's what I'll call it for now on. Previously, I called it can't find a job, even though I'm applying to freakin Mickey D's and I owe several hundred dollars for that wreck... That was a bit of a mouthful, though... Haha
Hahaha, hopefully soon, though. I've had 3 interviews in the past 2 months and this week I've had 7. I don't know what broke, but hopefully one of them (preferably the office job for $15/ hr. Lmao)
Edit: and yeah they said they would never draw them in the field. One guy said he used to be a nice medic and do it for everyone, but then he'd watch them draw their own. They just wanted us to get used to different gauges, I think.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 30, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Yes were taught blood draws too, I think its actually part of the National Cirriculum because none of the hospitals will use pre hospital blood anymore. So I refuse to waste the resources or time, to draw up labs that will end up in the trash can.
> 
> I've been there dude, broke as :censored::censored::censored::censored: and living off of Ramen noodles. I tell my girl its a character builder since she has never had to worry about that. Her grandparents are well off and made sure she had everything she ever needed to survive and then some.



Our hospitals expect us to draw bloods on all IV starts. They do send the bloods to the labs.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 30, 2014)

Nope no one will use them here, they feel apparently they are contaminated or something. 

OTOH the local hospital used to have ALS services and you better have gotten labs in the field or you would've gotten beat..


----------



## Brevi (Jan 30, 2014)

video showing you how to insert an IV quick, clean, and correctly, in real time, and on a live person.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Hi4JNXdcHM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 31, 2014)

Is it still considered homicide if it benefits humanity?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 31, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Is it still considered homicide if it benefits humanity?




Well since you get a jury of your peers... No paramedics would find you guilty lol


----------



## exodus (Jan 31, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Nope no one will use them here, they feel apparently they are contaminated or something.
> 
> OTOH the local hospital used to have ALS services and you better have gotten labs in the field or you would've gotten beat..


Like desert said, they even thank us for it. They even like it when we draw tubes that aren't standard in our protocol, like grey tops for ETOH, or grey on ice for lactic, pinks for blood typing, etc.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 31, 2014)

And as of Monday, I will be gainfully employed. I'm a receptionist now :lol: 
This is going to be.... different...


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 1, 2014)

*i finally made it.*

Started up with an air team this afternoon.

so freaking stoked.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 1, 2014)

8jimi8 said:


> Started up with an air team this afternoon.
> 
> so freaking stoked.



Holy crap, who's this guy?! 

Congrats, man! Where are you at these days?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 1, 2014)

oh i quit posting a while back when there was a rash of my friends turning out to be lying about who they were.... Anyone remember medicRob and Sasha. jeebus.


it was so much drama i just stopped. 

but here i am again, back in the EMS world.. I guess its been about two years, really.  I traveled as an ICU nurse for the last 2 years. I put in one application on a whim and BOOM. J O B.

Couldn't be happier. I'm up in Flagstaff and the team is amazing. Super honored to be chosen by this team.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh yes, I remember those two well... To my knowledge there haven't been any more like that since then.

Glad to see you back, and congrats on the flight gig!


----------



## exodus (Feb 1, 2014)

8jimi8 said:


> oh i quit posting a while back when there was a rash of my friends turning out to be lying about who they were.... Anyone remember medicRob and Sasha. jeebus.
> 
> 
> it was so much drama i just stopped.
> ...



Wait, sasha wasnt real either?!?!?!  Oh my..


----------



## Anjel (Feb 1, 2014)

exodus said:


> Wait, sasha wasnt real either?!?!?!  Oh my..




Where the hell have you been? Lol


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 1, 2014)

exodus said:


> Wait, sasha wasnt real either?!?!?!  Oh my..



seriously, you didn't see that?

it was huge.

she wasn't a paramedic. she was a basic.   

wait.. who was it she dated? he knew and never blew her cover.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 1, 2014)

Her name wasn't even Sasha. She dated hotelco and the reaper or something like that.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 1, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Her name wasn't even Sasha. She dated hotelco and the reaper or something like that.



correct.  she has a baby now, as far as i know shes happy and healthy


----------



## Aprz (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh wow, that's crazy. I didn't know that either. 

Going to San Diego tomorrow.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 1, 2014)

exodus said:


> Wait, sasha wasnt real either?!?!?!  Oh my..





Anjel said:


> Where the hell have you been? Lol



I didn't know that either :wacko:

Today is going to be a long day. My medic partner can't map to calls, doesn't know how to do paperwork, doesn't know how our system works (SSM), and it took him forever to figure out how to clock in and out for his shift. This may be one of the times I have to write up a report to the supervisor.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 1, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I didn't know that either :wacko:
> 
> Today is going to be a long day. My medic partner can't map to calls, doesn't know how to do paperwork, doesn't know how our system works (SSM), and it took him forever to figure out how to clock in and out for his shift. This may be one of the times I have to write up a report to the supervisor.



I've been dealing with that lately. It's horrible.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 1, 2014)

Sweet, got an oral interview with San Diego Fire-Rescue scheduled. Granted it's not for another two months practically, but hey, it's positive movement away from the barely above minimum wage sit-in-the-cab-parked-on-a-street-corner gurney pusher job I have now lol


----------



## exodus (Feb 1, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I didn't know that either :wacko:
> 
> Today is going to be a long day. My medic partner can't map to calls, doesn't know how to do paperwork, doesn't know how our system works (SSM), and it took him forever to figure out how to clock in and out for his shift. This may be one of the times I have to write up a report to the supervisor.



I'll take him off your hands for you! Sounds like a fun day. Looks like he's working a 24 today as well...  I get 2 partners today too, each for 6 hours, haha.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 1, 2014)

What a shame, absolutely gorgeous 1957 Chevy Bel Aire, totalled. Thankfully the driver is going to be fine, but the ER doc wasn't too pleased to hear no seatbelt, no airbag


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 1, 2014)

exodus said:


> I'll take him off your hands for you! Sounds like a fun day. Looks like he's working a 24 today as well...  I get 2 partners today too, each for 6 hours, haha.



I noticed they didn't have a medic for your shift. Figured they decided to let you roll solo haha


----------



## Fire51 (Feb 1, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> SQ and IM injections on students today. Not extremely fun for me :sad:



I didn't really mind when we learned this in my AEMT class, we came into the class and they gave us a med math problem then we practiced drawing up the dose with NS then gave SQ and IM injections. A lot of people hated it and said they would rather take a IV, but it didn't bother me at all.     We then did IVs  later that night and had one girl pass out and a guy get all pale and almost pass out, it was a very interesting night to say at the least but also a fun and educational night to.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 2, 2014)

Just got yelled at for giving 1 nitro to a pt with chest pain. It dropped his pressure from 131/78 to 88/66. After a liter of fluid his pressure came up to 98/70. 

His 12 lead was normal so therefore the doc said I shouldn't of given any meds.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 2, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Just got yelled at for giving 1 nitro to a pt with chest pain. It dropped his pressure from 131/78 to 88/66. After a liter of fluid his pressure came up to 98/70.
> 
> His 12 lead was normal so therefore the doc said I shouldn't of given any meds.




You still have to call the person that graduated last in the class "Doctor".


----------



## Aprz (Feb 2, 2014)

Heh, seen this a million times on EMTLife, but didn't expect to be put into the position myself.

Been trying to get hired at 911 in my area for about four years now (applied when it was AMR back then, it switched to a different company and I applied to them too). I've interviewed once, and was not hired.

Decided to give San Diego a shot, I have an interview there very soon.

After I scheduled an interview with San Diego, they found a preceptor for me at the 911 in my area and they are hiring now (10 full time EMT positions, 10 part time EMT positions). That's a lot of open positions!

Pros to San Diego:
- I'd finally have a chance to do 911.
- I'd live closer to my brother, maybe even with him.
- New start. I feel like I've wasted a lot of time in the bay area.

Cons to San Diego:
- I have to move.
- I wouldn't know the area, hospitals, people, company well.
- I'd take a $2/hr pay cut.
- Probably conflict with the preceptor they found for me.
- I'd initially do primarily IFT still on a BLS unit. (I've worked dedicated CCT for about 2 years.)

Pros to 911 in my area:
- I'd finally do 911 (it's exclusive, no IFT calls.)
- Pay is way higher. Starting pay is $6/hr more than what I currently make (I am told $6/hr night differential so $12/hr more if I work night), $8/hr more  (or $14/hr more if I work nights) than what I would make in San Diego .
- The protocols, policies, company, area, hospitals, and a fair amount of people that work there wouldn't be foreign to me. I've done several ride alongs with the division and have worked in the county for almost three years.
- Wouldn't conflict with my internship.

Cons to 911 in my area:
- None if I get the job.

Only bad thing is that last time the 911 in my area was hiring, I didn't apply to all the other places that were hiring (including San Diego, I applied and withdrew my application), I turned down an interview for a company that does 911, but requires you to do >6 months IFT for them first (starting pay was about $4/hr more than what I currently make), I interviewed, and didn't get the job. I massively regret not pursing other places.

This is all the same company (the 911 in my area, the division I work for right now, and San Diego), and if I transfer, I am not allowed to transfer for at least one year. Each division is treated like a different company and it's not easy to transfer.

This is killing me because the timing is so lousy.

San Diego sounded like a good idea. I was gonna look for my own paramedic preceptor there and finally have a chance for 911. I feel like I've wasted time in the bay area, passed up on a lot of opportunities. Not giving San Diego a try I think is a stupid idea.. if I straight up didn't interview with them or turned down a job offer if one is made, but interview with the 911 in my area and don't get a job offer, I am stuck where I am at now (only pro would be that I would easily be able to do my paramedic field internship within a week or two from now). If I didn't give my 911 area a try right now and went all in for San Diego and got offered a job, accept, I would likely either have to turn down the preceptor my school/911 found for me (likely) and look for one in San Diego or fly/drive back and fourth (8 hour drive) every week to do my field internship. Not really realistic. I would be turning down a chance to doing exclusive 911 for significantly higher pay than both my current division and the one in San Diego also.

One of my friends I talked to (he works for San Diego) really wants me to go to San Diego, and doesn't think I have a chance for the 911 in my area. I dunno, I feel like my odds are way higher than before.

Am I crazy for even thinking that San Diego might not be as good of an option now?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 2, 2014)

Why can't you apply for both?



Aprz said:


> Heh, seen this a million times on EMTLife, but didn't expect to be put into the position myself.
> 
> Been trying to get hired at 911 in my area for about four years now (applied when it was AMR back then, it switched to a different company and I applied to them too). I've interviewed once, and was not hired.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aprz (Feb 2, 2014)

8jimi8 said:


> Why can't you apply for both?


I did, but that's not the problem. The problem is San Diego put up openings first, and offered an interview first. If they offered me a job, I would miss the opportunity of the other one (same company, different division) cause you are not allowed to transfer for at least 1 year. If they offered me a job, and I turned it down, I would be turning it down for only a chance to be offered a job that the other one. Transferring isn't smooth or easy, you still have to apply and interview, you compete with other applicants who don't work for the company. I actually did apply and interview for the other one about a year ago, and I didn't get the job.

If I move to San Diego, it would also further delay my paramedic internship. I just turned a preceptor down because he didn't work with my schedule at all. They rapidly just found a new one for me within days that does work with my current schedule, and if I move to San Diego, I'd likely have to turn him down too.

I've been an EMT for almost 4 years. I've been doing IFT-only for almost 3 years, no 911 experience except some ride alongs. I really want to do 911 finally.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 2, 2014)

Wouldn't it help a lot to finally manage to finish your paramedic internship? If I were you, knowing the trouble you've had finding a preceptor, I'd stay where you are for now and pound this internship out of the way. After that, move slightly beyond the California EMT glut by at least being certified as a medic and being able to apply to medic jobs. Who knows what avenues that may open up for you?


----------



## Tigger (Feb 2, 2014)

At least it's a pretty day to be at work.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm not going to touch that thread...


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 2, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I'm not going to touch that thread...



Which one?


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 2, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I'm not going to touch that thread...


Necro thread or backboard?


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 2, 2014)

Lol neither, the being too stupid one. The initial response I had would've sent me on a vacation.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 2, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Lol neither, the being too stupid one. The initial response I had would've sent me on a vacation.



I had one typed up too that I chose to delete. I was really close to taking what I still hope to be pure troll bait.


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 2, 2014)

I guess I haven't noticed the troll bait thread. Let me take a gander. Lmao


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 2, 2014)

Well stopping medic school for a while.    hoping to start again before the end of the year.  But only time will tell.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 3, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I'm not going to touch that thread...




Where is it I wanna see


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 3, 2014)

8jimi8 said:


> correct.  she has a baby now, as far as i know shes happy and healthy



Good for her.  I'm glad she has been able to put her life together.

And now for something completely different...you couldn't pay me enough to cross the Cascades and get anywhere near Seattle tomorrow.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 3, 2014)

"Don't be the victim of a single mother."

Maybe I should've listened to my friend for once...


Aprz I'm with Chaz. I'd knock out your medic internship but that's just me. I know you've put up with a lot for a long time. I'd talk to them and see what the wait, if any, would be like in SD.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 3, 2014)

Robb said:


> "Don't be the victim of a single mother."
> 
> Maybe I should've listened to my friend for once...



That doesn't sound good...


Oh, and here:
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=38912


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, off to a new job in the morning. Followed by hours of studying for my first test day on skills the day after, followed shortly by a unit test that night... I feel like my head is about to explode. If I say so myself, I'm good on all my stuff for skills. I just have issues talking through it. It's so stupid to me. "Well, you have to say it all in case the evaluator doesn't see you do it..." Shouldn't they be paying attention to see if I actually am doing it correctly? 
My last trauma station for EMT, never even touched the pt. Evaluator never looked up from her phone. It just frustrates me they want us to take it so serious, but they don't even realize what's going on except the background voice saying it...
Oh well, play the game, I s'pose. 
Edit: and oh that thread. I saw the title earlier and didnt realize it was troll bait.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 3, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> That doesn't sound good...
> 
> 
> Oh, and here:
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=38912




There's no way that's real.

I'm gonna reply to it.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 3, 2014)

Aprz said:


> I did, but that's not the problem. The problem is San Diego put up openings first, and offered an interview first. If they offered me a job, I would miss the opportunity of the other one (same company, different division) cause you are not allowed to transfer for at least 1 year. If they offered me a job, and I turned it down, I would be turning it down for only a chance to be offered a job that the other one. Transferring isn't smooth or easy, you still have to apply and interview, you compete with other applicants who don't work for the company. I actually did apply and interview for the other one about a year ago, and I didn't get the job.
> 
> If I move to San Diego, it would also further delay my paramedic internship. I just turned a preceptor down because he didn't work with my schedule at all. They rapidly just found a new one for me within days that does work with my current schedule, and if I move to San Diego, I'd likely have to turn him down too.
> 
> I've been an EMT for almost 4 years. I've been doing IFT-only for almost 3 years, no 911 experience except some ride alongs. I really want to do 911 finally.



No finishing your medic ASAP would be a mistake I'd think. Finish it and go work 911 as a medic. You're wasting your time at this point looking for a 911 EMT job.


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 3, 2014)

Finish your medic first, Yeah it does suck doing IFT only, but I think the opportunity to be a 911 medic may be more beneficial along with more pay. 

Besides that you worked on medic school for this long why stop to just get a 911 job right now?


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 3, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Well stopping medic school for a while.    hoping to start again before the end of the year.  But only time will tell.



That sucks dude, I had to stop right at my last semester, where I would have did PALS and NREMT Prep. needless to say I took too long to reboot and I had to start all over again.


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 3, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Well stopping medic school for a while.    hoping to start again before the end of the year.  But only time will tell.


Damn, man. Sorry. Get well :sad:


----------



## Aprz (Feb 4, 2014)

Heh, I was notified today there was a "hiccup" with my medic school today. Since I haven't been active for 6 months, it's policy that I am terminated from the program even though all I can do is wait for a preceptor. He said I have to go back to the school to fill out a form to request being put back into the program and they'll review - can't legally say for sure whether or not I'll be accepted back in. Doesn't cost more money thankfully.

He said if accepted back in, this will not interfere with me getting a preceptor still. The one that they were planning for me to get can still take me after this "hiccup".

I told him that this is clearly not a "hiccup", it's more than that. I'm back in town tomorrow night so I'll turn in the form Wednesday morning. I hope all it will be is a hiccup.

The way I see it, I can have both. The 911 in my area will absolutely not interfere with my internship. The 911 San Diego probably would, but it may not be that long. 911 for my area wouldn't be just about me finally doing 911, but also very very significant pay increase.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 4, 2014)

And doing 911 in my area has been like a dream job for me, which is why I so badly want it even if just EMT. I had given up on it since no opening for about a year now and I didn't get hired last time I interviewed.


----------



## exodus (Feb 4, 2014)

K87yHWPjfSb7pmnasVncF4cCXwyFvojfmk


----------



## Aprz (Feb 4, 2014)

Not sure if random letters from keyboard smashing or if it's a encrypted message. Doesn't look like something md5. Hm.


----------



## exodus (Feb 4, 2014)

Aprz said:


> Not sure if random letters from keyboard smashing or if it's a encrypted message. Doesn't look like something md5. Hm.



It's Kitteh Coin  The new Crypto currency.  Replacing DogeCoin.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 4, 2014)

Man switching between day and night shifts is rough.

Damn.

Messing up my beauty sleep.

I think I'll go hiking.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 4, 2014)

exodus said:


> It's Kitteh Coin  The new Crypto currency.  Replacing DogeCoin.




And what's the point of this?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 4, 2014)

Aprz said:


> Heh, I was notified today there was a "hiccup" with my medic school today. Since I haven't been active for 6 months, it's policy that I am terminated from the program even though all I can do is wait for a preceptor. He said I have to go back to the school to fill out a form to request being put back into the program and they'll review - can't legally say for sure whether or not I'll be accepted back in. Doesn't cost more money thankfully.



I imagine it is. If they're responsible for finding a preceptor and are terminating students because they can't find a preceptor within 6 months, then I imagine that they'd have some lawsuits on their hands.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm not super worried about it, but it is frustrating. Already got a lot going on. One more thing to add to my plate. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## exodus (Feb 4, 2014)

shfd739 said:


> And what's the point of this?



A currency to move away from centralized banking where the government controls everything.  Kittehcoin is just one of the many sub-currencies based off of bitcoin.

http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2011/0...bitcoins-gavin-andresen-crypto-currency.html/


----------



## Aprz (Feb 4, 2014)

So medic school thing got resolved.

Still interviewed with San Diego. Some parts I did really well in, and there were other parts I needed to improve on. Kinda nice to interview and evaluate yourself or your field. At worst, I don't get offered the job, but I will be better at future interviews and still have a job, probably still be able to interview for Santa Clara. At best, I get the job and start over my EMS career in San Diego.

Still no news on the preceptor. They told me who it might be, but not official. May still be awhile.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 4, 2014)

Mmmmm thin mints


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 4, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> Mmmmm thin mints



Girl Scout Cookies?????


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 4, 2014)

Is 24 too old for Mac and cheese with hot dogs?


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 4, 2014)

Robb said:


> Is 24 too old for Mac and cheese with hot dogs?



HELL. NO.

That stuff rates up there with PB&J...


----------



## Anjel (Feb 4, 2014)

Robb said:


> Is 24 too old for Mac and cheese with hot dogs?




Absolutely not. 

If that's wrong... I don't wanna be right.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 5, 2014)

That's like saying you're too old for a grilled cheese sandwich! Blasphemy!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 5, 2014)

It was delicious.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 5, 2014)

I exercised restraint! Cookie time!


----------



## Wheel (Feb 5, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> That's like saying you're too old for a grilled cheese sandwich! Blasphemy!



I think I know what I'm having for breakfast when I get off.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 5, 2014)

*Holy cow!*

George zimmerman is going to fight DMX on Pay-per-view!

This guy just won't go away!

This is going to be awesome though.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/05/showbiz/zimmerman-dmx-boxing-match/index.html?c=homepage-t&page=1


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 5, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Girl Scout Cookies?????



2 boxes of them


----------



## SSwain (Feb 5, 2014)

Looking at getting a VOIP phone system (Vonage, Magic Jack, Ooma)

Anyone have experience with them? Pros -vs- cons?


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 5, 2014)

Well I've somehow avoided it for 2 years... I'm off to jury duty :angry:


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 5, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> 2 boxes of them



Damn the kiddo doesn't get ours in till the 14th.. Officially Jealous.


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 5, 2014)

SSwain said:


> Looking at getting a VOIP phone system (Vonage, Magic Jack, Ooma)
> 
> Anyone have experience with them? Pros -vs- cons?



The only con I heard of was that the 911 Services don't work like regular 911 like how you are connected locally, Theres a middle man. 

And depending on your location you may end up with a non local exchange. When I looked into it a few years back The only Exchange available for me was a Harrisburg Exchange. which is in a different area code..


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 5, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> George zimmerman is going to fight DMX on Pay-per-view!
> 
> This guy just won't go away!
> 
> ...



Yeah I saw this on MSN. Though I kinda wish it was like the old school Celebrity Death Match they used to have on MTV with Clay Models.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 5, 2014)

I currently use Google Voice, and it's great. However, As a pure play SIP service, google voice will discontinue it's service this year. I'm looking at some other SIP options, but haven't found anything I love yet. Skype dial up quality kind of sucks, however, the skype to skype quality is great. My sister is in China and we use it all the time. It's like she's in the next room.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 5, 2014)

SSwain said:


> Looking at getting a VOIP phone system (Vonage, Magic Jack, Ooma)
> 
> Anyone have experience with them? Pros -vs- cons?



I use FaceTime Audio, or Viber if the other person doesn't have an iDevice.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 5, 2014)

Who has two thumbs and has to go back to court tomorrow? This guy...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 5, 2014)

Never had jury duty.  And so far happy to keep it that way!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 5, 2014)

ACE-SAT book is making me feel dumb.


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 5, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> Who has two thumbs and has to go back to court tomorrow? This guy...



I was selected once as a "alternate" I was not need the dear mrs. has a waiver to not be selected to jury duty, since she was a victim of a crime (immediate family member was murdered) 



Robb said:


> ACE-SAT book is making me feel dumb.



what are you taking SATs for? Most nursing schools I've seen offer a pre entrance exam.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 5, 2014)

Aeromedical Certification Examinations and Self Assessment Tests.

I've got some time before I have to commit to nursing school. The school I'd be going to requires the Kaplan entrance exam. I've taken the TEAS before, the Kaplan is supposed to be easier.


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 5, 2014)

Robb said:


> Aeromedical Certification Examinations and Self Assessment Tests.
> 
> I've got some time before I have to commit to nursing school. The school I'd be going to requires the Kaplan entrance exam. I've taken the TEAS before, the Kaplan is supposed to be easier.



Oh Gotcha,, I thought you meant the book "Ace the SAT" I was gonna say I thought SATs where only for High School Juniors and you wouldn't need it anyways. 

taking your trying for FP-C?


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 5, 2014)

Mhmm that was a lot more delicious than I thought it'd be. Egg salad and guacamole sandwich for dinner.
Also, i am now addicted to the show Initial D. I feel nerdy, but damn. 3 seasons in a week. Hahaha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 5, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Oh Gotcha,, I thought you meant the book "Ace the SAT" I was gonna say I thought SATs where only for High School Juniors and you wouldn't need it anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> taking your trying for FP-C?




And the CCP-C. Hopefully by the summertime. I'll be at two years by then.


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 5, 2014)

Robb said:


> And the CCP-C. Hopefully by the summertime. I'll be at two years by then.


Random, but how's your shoulder holding up? Get to work again soon?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Random, but how's your shoulder holding up? Get to work again soon?




Doing a lot better thanks for asking. Found out the ER and first ortho missed a displaced SC joint but there's nothing they can really do about it now.

Appointment with a new orthopedist next week so hopefully I'll get a timeline. Pushing 11 weeks out now so starting to have to get to the point of considering if they're going to click me over to long term disability or if I'll be back before they have to make that decision. They're having a hard time gauging a timeline since it's non-surgical and multiple small tears in multiple locations...so the stability is shot to :censored::censored::censored::censored: but there really isn't much they can do until I either fully destroy it or PT it back into stability. I feel like every two steps forward I end up taking one backwards. I miss work. Never thought I'd say that. Getting paid to do nothing was cool for about 3 weeks until I realized I had no play money, just bill money.


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 6, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Mhmm that was a lot more delicious than I thought it'd be. Egg salad and guacamole sandwich for dinner.
> Also, i am now addicted to the show Initial D. I feel nerdy, but damn. 3 seasons in a week. Hahaha



Whats it about?


Oh And Robb,, Good luck man, Yeah I know the feeling I was off for a lay off a few years ago, I was like hell this is awesome, sitting at home getting paid I can't beat this with a stick!!!! that was ok till I got bored as hell.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm to the point of having conversations with the dog. My girlfriend actually took the keys to my sled because she caught me working on it and it's supposed to snow a bunch this weekend. 

I never realized how literally everything I do to burn time, besides drinking, involves relatively intense physical activity.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 6, 2014)

Robb said:


> I'm to the point of having conversations with the dog. My girlfriend actually took the keys to my sled because she caught me working on it and it's supposed to snow a bunch this weekend.
> 
> I never realized how literally everything I do to burn time, besides drinking, involves relatively intense physical activity.




Keep your head up man. I felt the same after my wreck almost 7 years ago. Went from full time medic/vollie fire medic/PT medic/911 dispatcher to full on stop, couldn't leave the house or drive for 4 months. Then had to bust my *** in PT to get back to work and not lose my shift. 

Looking back it was hard as hell but I'm here and it's like the wreck never happened. It will get better. Take the time to learn and better yourself.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2014)

shfd739 said:


> Keep your head up man. I felt the same after my wreck almost 7 years ago. Went from full time medic/vollie fire medic/PT medic/911 dispatcher to full on stop, couldn't leave the house or drive for 4 months. Then had to bust my *** in PT to get back to work and not lose my shift.
> 
> Looking back it was hard as hell but I'm here and it's like the wreck never happened. It will get better. Take the time to learn and better yourself.




That's what I'm trying to do. My girly put it pretty well. "You went from being the running and gunning snowmobiling, gym going, dirt biking, hiking, climbing, skiing, paramedic, TEMS wannabe, extrovert with constant human interaction  to a couch potato that can't do any of the things he loves besides one." 

Basically sums it up. I'd go out and cruise around on some easy trails in the truck but don't have the money to pay for the extra diesel and can't risk breaking the truck.

It'll get better. To be honest I'm kinda afraid for when I go back to work but she keeps telling me it'll be like riding a bike.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 6, 2014)

Robb said:


> That's what I'm trying to do. My girly put it pretty well. "You went from being the running and gunning snowmobiling, gym going, dirt biking, hiking, climbing, skiing, paramedic, TEMS wannabe, extrovert with constant human interaction  to a couch potato that can't do any of the things he loves besides one."
> 
> Basically sums it up. I'd go out and cruise around on some easy trails in the truck but don't have the money to pay for the extra diesel and can't risk breaking the truck.
> 
> It'll get better. To be honest I'm kinda afraid for when I go back to work but she keeps telling me it'll be like riding a bike.




She's right. I went right back in after being out 9 months and by the end of shift 2 it was like I'd never been off. Skills were a little rough and assessments didn't flow as easy but it all came back pretty quick.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 6, 2014)

Robb said:


> That's what I'm trying to do. My girly put it pretty well. "You went from being the running and gunning snowmobiling, gym going, dirt biking, hiking, climbing, skiing, paramedic, TEMS wannabe, extrovert with constant human interaction  to a couch potato that can't do any of the things he loves besides one."
> 
> Basically sums it up. I'd go out and cruise around on some easy trails in the truck but don't have the money to pay for the extra diesel and can't risk breaking the truck.
> 
> It'll get better. To be honest I'm kinda afraid for when I go back to work but she keeps telling me it'll be like riding a bike.



TEMS wannabe :rofl:

High five to your girl for saying that haha


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 6, 2014)

Robb said:


> Doing a lot better thanks for asking. Found out the ER and first ortho missed a displaced SC joint but there's nothing they can really do about it now.
> 
> Appointment with a new orthopedist next week so hopefully I'll get a timeline. Pushing 11 weeks out now so starting to have to get to the point of considering if they're going to click me over to long term disability or if I'll be back before they have to make that decision. They're having a hard time gauging a timeline since it's non-surgical and multiple small tears in multiple locations...so the stability is shot to :censored::censored::censored::censored: but there really isn't much they can do until I either fully destroy it or PT it back into stability. I feel like every two steps forward I end up taking one backwards. I miss work. Never thought I'd say that. Getting paid to do nothing was cool for about 3 weeks until I realized I had no play money, just bill money.


Progress is progress, though. Like shfd said, it'll get there. I hope its not a long time for you. No surgical should always be a good thing, even if it's a longer heal time. And let us know how the next appt goes.
Don't do what I did, though, haha. When my leg got shattered, I just quit life, ha. Put on 90 lbs in 6 months, ha. 


> Whats it about?


Its a nerdy *** show haha. Its an "anime" as my cousin called it about street racing in Japan.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 6, 2014)

Best of luck to you Robb! Hoping you'll be back on the streets soon.

On another topic, just had an interesting talk from one of EMSAs medical directors regarding TXA administration, and am now attending one from Wake County's MD about spinal immobilization. Certainly interesting to see perspectives from other EMS providers...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 6, 2014)

Everyone.

Have a good day.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 6, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> Everyone.
> 
> Have a good day.



And if I don't it ain't your fault.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 6, 2014)

That's right.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 6, 2014)

The wait for my CA paramedic license is taking foreeeeeeeeeeeever! It's been "pending" for what seems like an eternity.


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 6, 2014)

pneumoperitoneum leading to "obstructive" shock, respiratory into cardiac arrest. That's a first.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> TEMS wannabe :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> High five to your girl for saying that haha




She says thank you lol.

She's kinda bad ***. Still haven't quite figured out what to do with her.


----------



## Fire51 (Feb 6, 2014)

Robb said:


> She says thank you lol.
> 
> She's kinda bad ***. Still haven't quite figured out what to do with her.



Does your girlfriend work in EMS also?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2014)

Fire51 said:


> Does your girlfriend work in EMS also?




Si.

She was joking the other day that she was going to switch with my partner my first day back, "so I can make sure you don't kill anyone."  She's a little :censored::censored::censored::censored: talker but I dig it.


----------



## Fire51 (Feb 6, 2014)

Robb said:


> Si.



That's pretty cool! EMT or paramedic?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2014)

Emt


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 6, 2014)

Robb said:


> She says thank you lol.
> 
> She's kinda bad ***. Still haven't quite figured out what to do with her.



Just marry her.  You won't find anyone else like that.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Just marry her.  You won't find anyone else like that.




Haha that's a long way off. Between the two of us someone would always be broken if not both of us lol.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 6, 2014)

Pirate's code:
A pirate code was a code of conduct invented for governing pirates, and first introduced by the 17th-century Portuguese buccaneer Bartolomeu Português. Generally each pirate crew had its own code or articles, which provided rules for discipline, division of stolen goods, and compensation for injured pirates.


Not to be confused with local EMS protocols.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 6, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Just marry her.  You won't find anyone else like that.




This lol. 

She sounds like my wife and we made 10 years back in November. Kinda helps she's a "prick" too


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 6, 2014)

Haha same here. Wife is definitely a "bamf" and quite prick-ish. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Haha same here. Wife is definitely a "bamf" and quite prick-ish. Definitely a keeper.




Good way to describe this one for sure. She's a keeper, now just gonna have to see if I can keep her! Lol there's been some bumps but what relationship doesn't have any?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm right there with you. My wife is totally a BAMF and if vets had the equalivant of "the pricks", she's be one.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2014)

Are you gone for good sir? We did some spring cleaning. 

Side note...RN student asked if she could study with us (myself and my flight medic buddy who's helping me with the CCP-C and FP-C) today at a coffee shop. We were talking about invasive hemodynamic monitoring, she didn't follow well...then we started talking about flight phys and doing some cardiology scenarios. She didn't stay for long once that started. Made me giggle. Then immediately went back to feeling stupid.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 6, 2014)

Dear fire paramedic student: If the patient is not complaining of nausea/vomiting and states he does not want any medications right now, you do not need to go into our kit and give him four of Zofran so you can screw my partner into taking a needless call. Get your med pushes some other way.

That is all.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 6, 2014)

Uhh, "hey dude. Get your mitts outta my bag".  Or do you guys has to kowtow to fire there?


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 6, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Uhh, "hey dude. Get your mitts outta my bag".  Or do you guys has to kowtow to fire there?



I do this a lot,, If its not yours don't touch It, If I ask you for something sure go grab it. 

I get irritated at Firefighters who think they control a medical scene.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 6, 2014)

Got to have a way of laughing during medic school


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 6, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Got to have a way of laughing during medic school



LOL.. A horse head.. Did you use a Mac 5 to intubate... the good ol grandview


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 6, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> LOL.. A horse head.. Did you use a Mac 5 to intubate... the good ol grandview



Don't have them in our class. I think that student usually uses a Mac 3


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 6, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> I do this a lot,, If its not yours don't touch It, If I ask you for something sure go grab it.
> 
> I get irritated at Firefighters who think they control a medical scene.


Wait till you see a fire based state. In my area, fire runs everything. If you think you have the right to say no, it's like they think they have the wrath of God on their side. 
It's not like you have a lot of say, though. The only company in the area is Rural Metro and they won't back anybody up. It basically comes down to if a cap't complains, the revolving door is right in front of you.


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 6, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Got to have a way of laughing during medic school


Hey, that's what we did today! Minus the horse head... I think that would've been more fun, though.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 6, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Hey, that's what we did today! Minus the horse head... I think that would've been more fun, though.



He got it first try with the horse head. I think today was our last day of having Intubation as a skill. I need more practice however. I still don't know which blades I prefer. Right now I am leaning towards the Miller


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 6, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> He got it first try with the horse head. I think today was our last day of having Intubation as a skill. I need more practice however. I still don't know which blades I prefer. Right now I am leaning towards the Miller


All our mannequins are different, but a miller 2 worked great on almost all. Im a fan. Gonna be a bad habit if i get used to a 2, though. Gonna try that in a field and it won't be nearly big enough ha. Mac wasn't my favorite, but it did work for the giraffe tongue mannequins haha.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 7, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Uhh, "hey dude. Get your mitts outta my bag".  Or do you guys has to kowtow to fire there?



He lost the right to take the lead on assessments when we show up on scene together with that one. I didn't.  notice what he was doing since I was starting an IV and my medic partner was talking to family. Learned a lesson on that one.


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 7, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> He got it first try with the horse head. I think today was our last day of having Intubation as a skill. I need more practice however. I still don't know which blades I prefer. Right now I am leaning towards the Miller





9D4 said:


> All our mannequins are different, but a miller 2 worked great on almost all. Im a fan. Gonna be a bad habit if i get used to a 2, though. Gonna try that in a field and it won't be nearly big enough ha. Mac wasn't my favorite, but it did work for the giraffe tongue mannequins haha.



From my experience I've felt that the Mac offers easier use, where as the miller seemed a little awkward for me. 

I've talked to seasoned medics who told me that when they first started they used a mac 3 or 4 for everything but once they got the hand of intubation and switched to a miller they would prefer a miller over the mac. 

To me the Mac just seems to work for me to be most comfortable during intubation. I mean its not exactly a comfortable skill. afterall you need to have some forearm strength to visualize the cords. but with the miller it seemed like I had to work a bit harder. and Intubating a real person vs. fred the head seemed a bit easier as far as muscle strength the human head is much more plyable vs. a rigid manikin but now you got secretions, and possibly trauma already in the human.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 7, 2014)

Mac 3-4 is my go to. Never used a miller other than messing around in class. I do not like them at all.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 7, 2014)

I've used a Miller once... on a goat.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 7, 2014)

Kinda annoying but I've used a miller 1 a lot. Adults I like Mac 3s though. I'm gonna need to go in and review skills before I go back to work lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Mac 3-4 is my go to. Never used a miller other than messing around in class. I do not like them at all.



I have a tendency to be on the teeth when I use a Mac in class.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 7, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I have a tendency to be on the teeth when I use a Mac in class.




Some might argue it's not PC but of a nazi salute.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 7, 2014)

Miller guy


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 7, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Got to have a way of laughing during medic school



The guy standing works in my division....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2014)

Addrobo said:


> The guy standing works in my division....



Yep...


----------



## Wheel (Feb 7, 2014)

Tigger said:


> He lost the right to take the lead on assessments when we show up on scene together with that one. I didn't.  notice what he was doing since I was starting an IV and my medic partner was talking to family. Learned a lesson on that one.



Yeah not to mention he gave a drug that wasn't called for in a patient who said they didn't want any meds. I would have been very upset.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 7, 2014)

Easy 7hr round trip CCT at the beginning of the shift. Sure!! Out of the loop and unusable.


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 7, 2014)

odd day,,

first I'm dayshift.. That rarely happens I hide in the shadows of the night.. h34r:

Then I find out when I go for my usual coffee run, that the girl that's been serving me has had a thing for me for months. never said nothing, and now she's prego. At least I can say not mine, but so much for pursuing that endeavor lol..


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 7, 2014)

My standard pre-op cocktail is "2 and 2", that is, 2cc of versed and 2cc of fentanyl mixed in a 5cc syringe. I use this for pretty much every patient and every procedure. I usually give it as we are rolling from pre-op to the OR and it normally results in a calm and drowsy but alert patient who is breathing fine and is able to move themselves to the OR table, but goes to sleep easily on <20cc of prop. 

This morning however, I had two consecutive patients go completely apneic after that premedication. One was a healthy 6'2", 200# male in his early 40's, and the second was a 360# female, otherwise healthy in her early 30's. Both were ambulatory patients having minor outpatient ortho procedures. The girl came back pretty quick but the dude didn't start breathing again until about 45 minutes after the dosing, nearing the end of the procedure. 

You expect to see an anomalous response like that once in a while, but two in a row? On a Friday morning, no less? Geez Louise.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 7, 2014)

Halothane said:


> My standard pre-op cocktail is "2 and 2", that is, 2cc of versed and 2cc of fentanyl mixed in a 5cc syringe. I use this for pretty much every patient and every procedure. I usually give it as we are rolling from pre-op to the OR and it normally results in a calm and drowsy but alert patient who is breathing fine and is able to move themselves to the OR table, but goes to sleep easily on <20cc of prop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hear two CCs of versed and think 10mg. I'm guessing that's not the case lol. 

Sounds like a rough Friday that's for sure.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 7, 2014)

Robb said:


> I hear two CCs of versed and think 10mg. I'm guessing that's not the case lol.
> 
> Sounds like a rough Friday that's for sure.



I shouldn't refer to versed in cc's because unlike fentanyl, I know it comes in different concentrations, but everywhere I've done clinical it's always been 1:1 so I've gotten in the habit of saying "2 cc's".

It was actually pretty amusing. The first one we were all like "Huh, what's up with that?" and were joking about it as we moved him from the gurney to the OR table and I masked him as the OR nurse placed the monitors for me.

The second time it was really humorous, nobody could believe it. 

An interesting aside: as the OR nurse and me started to wheel the female from pre-op, I went to give the drugs. The OR nurse looked at me and sternly shook her head "no". I was a little confused because I had no idea why she did that, but respecting her experience, I figured she must have had a reason for not wanting me to give it. So instead, I waited and gave it after the pt was on the OR table, that's when she quickly stopped breathing. Anyway, after induction I asked her why she didn't want me to give it....she laughed and said "are you kidding me? there's no way I was gonna take any chance on that big girl not being able to move herself over" - which is unlikely, but exactly what would have happened for the second time in a row. 

It was pretty funny if you were there. We are easily amused at the end of a very busy week.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 7, 2014)

Halothane said:


> I shouldn't refer to versed in cc's because unlike fentanyl, I know it comes in different concentrations, but everywhere I've done clinical it's always been 1:1 so I've gotten in the habit of saying "2 cc's".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is pretty good hahaha. She saved your back!


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 7, 2014)

Note to self: bouncing off the side of the C-130 on exit during a parachute jump is a bad idea. So is doing a somersault on landing


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 8, 2014)

Wheel said:


> Yeah not to mention he gave a drug that wasn't called for in a patient who said they didn't want any meds. I would have been very upset.




Agreed. 

I would have had a firm chat with him, then his preceptor, then his preceptor's captain then I would've written it up and given it to my Supe.

The patient has every right to refuse medications.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 8, 2014)

Robb said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I would have had a firm chat with him, then his preceptor, then his preceptor's captain then I would've written it up and given it to my Supe.
> 
> The patient has every right to refuse medications.



The patient did say ok when he said well I think you should have some zofran so there's that. My partners dealing with it.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 8, 2014)

PHTLS today and tomorrow. Shoot me.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm out of here for a while.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 8, 2014)

Ciao...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 8, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> PHTLS today and tomorrow. Shoot me.



Boring book.  Test is not as hard as you think.  Study hemorrhages and know the differences between them.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 8, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Boring book.  Test is not as hard as you think.  Study hemorrhages and know the differences between them.



Oh, I'm not worried. I actually teach PHTLS; I was just a dumbass and didn't realize my PHTLS provider card expired. Downside to having the city "manage" and track your certs.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 8, 2014)

Ha!  That's funny.  One would think if you teach it you know it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just another day at the office...


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 8, 2014)

ffemt8978 said:


> Just another day at the office...



Brrrrrr!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 8, 2014)

Addrobo said:


> Brrrrrr!



You're telling me.  Temp hit a high of 15F, but windchill put it down to about 0F.  We were so cold when we were done after 8 hours that it took 5 hours for us to warm up enough to feel how sore we were.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 10, 2014)

Omg.
I just heard an anti-bullying commercial on the radio.

"Sticks and stones may break your bones, but sometimes words cut straight to the core."

Wtf?!

Man, I'm so sick of the sissification of this nation. Breeding a bunch of self entitled, unprepared brats that can't even defend themselves. 

I hope China doesn't invade in 15-20odd years...our then military might rollover and cry. 

Did you know kids can't even play dodgeball or hit back if someone attacks them unprovoked in school?! 

Man! Weak sauce! 

Rant over.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 10, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> Man, I'm so sick of the sissification of this nation. Breeding a bunch of self entitled, unprepared brats that can't even defend themselves.


You know, what happened to me as a kid has names in the adult world. Hostile workplace, harassment, assault, vehicle tampering (the adult equivalent of flattening bike tires), and probably a few more if I thought about it. On the other hand, any attempt to defend yourself as a kid results in getting punished because "there's no reason to fight back."  


> Did you know kids can't even play dodgeball or hit back if someone attacks them unprovoked in school?!



However I do agree with this. Not being able to play dodgeball is stupid.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 10, 2014)

Just matched into an internship year at Arrowhead in So. Cal. So... at least I have a job next year, but I'll have to apply to EM again next year.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 10, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Just matched into an internship year at Arrowhead in So. Cal. So... at least I have a job next year, but I'll have to apply to EM again next year.



Looks like I may see you when I start clinicals.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 10, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Just matched into an internship year at Arrowhead in So. Cal. So... at least I have a job next year, but I'll have to apply to EM again next year.



Congratulations! I imagine this will drastically improve your chances for matching with EM the following year.


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 10, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> Omg.
> I just heard an anti-bullying commercial on the radio.
> 
> "Sticks and stones may break your bones, but sometimes words cut straight to the core."
> ...



Because it's not like it was back in the day. its not so much of pussification of a nation. its a matter of If one kid starts picking or bullying another, it becomes 5 kids, then 10 kids. And they are all screwing with one kid so its 10 to 1 kinda situation. that's not cool. 

When I was growing up. You scrapped or had beef with someone it was one on one. how it ends is how it ends. It just got worse over the years. I used to get a lot of heat when I was in high school cause I always stuck up for the people who couldn't or wouldn't stand up for themselves. No kid asked to be put in the situation they were in. whether it be that they are less fortunate, too fat too skinny, wear glasses or braces or whatever. 

Its kind of funny cause one of the "bully" type kids that I went to high school with our kids go to school together, My son who's freakishly large for his age was the first person to stick up for his kid when they were making fun of him cause he had a "wetting" accident


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 10, 2014)

ffemt8978 said:


> Just another day at the office...



You can keep that office,, Hell I'll give up my office for nice and warm So Cal right about now.. They are talking like 12-24 inches of snow in the forecast over the next few days... FML.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 10, 2014)

Ran a crazy MCI (well for us anyway) traffic accident last night and then skied two feet of fresh with my supervisor today. Talk about different days.

For once the DUI driver was the most injured (femur) and he's getting a felony since in the words of the trooper "we don't let people escape jail if they just hit a carload of little kids." Happily the kids were all fine, if not a bit scared.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 10, 2014)

Well looks like I'm going to Nor Cal for a job interview in a couple weeks.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 10, 2014)

Right on congrats dude.

We finally got snow!!! She caught me trying to steal my key back from her...I'm in trouble. No love for this guy tonight hah!


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 10, 2014)

Robb said:


> Right on congrats dude.
> 
> We finally got snow!!! She caught me trying to steal my key back from her...*I'm in trouble. No love for this guy tonight hah*!



Well, that depends, is your screwed up arm have your dominant hand? :rofl:

If its your dominant hand. Go get some flowers


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 10, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Well, that depends, is your screwed up arm have your dominant hand? :rofl:
> 
> If its your dominant hand. Go get some flowers



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Win


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 11, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Well, that depends, is your screwed up arm have your dominant hand? :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> If its your dominant hand. Go get some flowers




It's actually my off hand...


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 11, 2014)

Robb said:


> It's actually my off hand...


Well, then you still can get some love! Lmao its just not quite as good. Haha


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 11, 2014)

Robb said:


> Right on congrats dude.
> 
> We finally got snow!!! She caught me trying to steal my key back from her...I'm in trouble. No love for this guy tonight hah!



Better yet, try to get the keys back again when she's asleep tonight.

Jk, we need you to heal up and get back to saving citizens on the street. No doubt it's falling to pieces without you


----------



## CFal (Feb 11, 2014)

had a skier with a compound tib-fib today, last week had a snowboarder with a femur that his friends had on video


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 11, 2014)

Well, this oughta be... fun... If not, then a little different. A guy in class somehow got it arranged to have rabbit heads with respiratory tracts still intact for us to intubate. It's supposed to be closed to neonate intubation, but... It seems like it'll be an experience... Haha


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 11, 2014)

interesting,,

Just found out my License plate that I have had for the last year does not belong to me. 

here it goes back to a Subaru that belongs to a kid in a town about a half hour from me. 

You should have seen me trying to explain to the state trooper who stopped me for "missuse of a registration" that This was the liscense plate I was issued not some sort of one I bought off the street or something. 

I am going to fight the fine, I mean if I knew all this time that my plates were no good. I would've settled it along time ago. And service award of the year goes to Penndot.. Since they pretty much said to me "we have no idea how that happened!!" But now you need new plates and return the one you have. Oh and I have to pay a new registration fee another 36 dollars to get the new plate.. Why can't the original 36 dollars go to my plate? I paid it and never got a valid one?


----------



## Tigger (Feb 11, 2014)

My partner snores while awake. This is making watching TV very difficult.


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 11, 2014)

Tigger said:


> My partner snores while awake. This is making watching TV very difficult.



Why don't ya hook him up to the CPAP?? 

That would drive me nuts..


----------



## Tigger (Feb 11, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Why don't ya hook him up to the CPAP??
> 
> That would drive me nuts..



He laughs every time I suggest it. Alas I am serious. Sure our units burn through O2 like there's no tomorrow, but I've got three ambulances in the bay and we only staff one. 

Thank god our bedrooms are separated by two other bedrooms.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 11, 2014)

I had my plates stolen.  And I had to pay for new ones...  So I know how you feel.  Least I did not have the police experience!  (besides calling them to tell them they were stolen)


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 11, 2014)

Tigger said:


> He laughs every time I suggest it. Alas I am serious. Sure our units burn through O2 like there's no tomorrow, but I've got three ambulances in the bay and we only staff one.
> 
> Thank god our bedrooms are separated by two other bedrooms.



LOL.. does he snort when he laughs too? 

I'm guessing he has a sleep apnea problem too? my former FIL had that issue. If he didn't run his machine you could hear his snoring from 3 rooms away. doors closed and all.


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 11, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I had my plates stolen.  And I had to pay for new ones...  So I know how you feel.  Least I did not have the police experience!  (besides calling them to tell them they were stolen)



Kinda went like this, the new State Police cars can scan registrations as they pass you.. So he blew past me on the Interstate and then all of a sudden slows down to get behind me and pull me over. I was like WTF? thought maybe I had a light out or something.. 

Walks up and says do you know why I pulled you over? 

I said well I know I was doing the Speed Limit so I guess I have a light out? 

He said no, Your plates belong to a Subaru, He then proceeds to tell me that "missuse of a registration is a 350 dollar fine, suspension of your license, and impounding of your vehicle" 

I was like I had these plates for a year now, They expire at the end of the month when I will renew them!. I showed him the original paperwork that I had when I bought the car which shows the plate being issued to the vehicle I have. He insists somehow I must have tried to transfer the plate from the other owner. I said no that's the plate the agent issued to me. 

The only reason he even knew anything he said when it scanned the plate it shows as expired. and put a big red flag on his thingy I wish I would've known this sooner. I would've had it handled..


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 12, 2014)

so the boss lady comes home from work,,, (shes a nurse) has her first arrest and first save......

WTF???? took me 2 years of arrests to get a save..


----------



## Aprz (Feb 12, 2014)

I've been working for two and a half years, and I've never done chest compressions before. :[


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 12, 2014)

Deleted because I'm at the tail-end of another rape shift and I have apparently lost the ability to read.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 12, 2014)

Do you use one space or two?

Blog/article: http://www.ltnow.com/use-1-space-2/

I'm old school.  I use two.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 12, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> so the boss lady comes home from work,,, (shes a nurse) has her first arrest and first save......
> 
> 
> 
> WTF???? took me 2 years of arrests to get a save..




In-hospital vs out-of-hospital cardiac arrests are a totally different situation.

Chimpie, I generally use two but it depends on the parking lot and the spaces.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 12, 2014)

Robb said:


> Chimpie, I generally use two but it depends on the parking lot and the spaces.


Rob... Read the link.... :lol:

To answer, I use one. My English teacher in junior high drilled grammar into our heads, and that was one of her harping points. That lady was a complete :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:, but she was an incredible teacher.


----------



## emergency123 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Elite Ambulance Job posting*

Wow Really>>> Elite Ambulance Job Posting....

Hiring Professional EMT's-iPad Bonus!! (Los Angeles)
image 1image 2image 3
EMT's! For a limited time we are offering an ipad mini to full-time employees after successful completion of 90 day probationary period! Offer applies to LA County Employees Only.:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 12, 2014)

This is bing discussed in another thread. I still don't understand why a recruitment/retention tool is such a big deal. After all, EMTs are the McDonald's employees of the health care world. If you can get a couple to work and stay for a while, an iPad is cheap.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 12, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> This is bing discussed in another thread. I still don't understand why a recruitment/retention tool is such a big deal. After all, EMTs are the McDonald's employees of the health care world. If you can get a couple to work and stay for a while, an iPad is cheap.



Given that, I'd think I'd ask for at least six months.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 12, 2014)

I wonder what the average length of employment at a Renal Rodeo company in LA is. Maybe 3 months is a good run...


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 12, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> Do you use one space or two?
> 
> Blog/article: http://www.ltnow.com/use-1-space-2/
> 
> I'm old school.  I use two.




If I'm on iPhone or iPad it's one space. So convenient to double tap space bar to leave the period. 

From a computer it's two.


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 12, 2014)

Robb said:


> In-hospital vs out-of-hospital cardiac arrests are a totally different situation.
> 
> Chimpie, I generally use two but it depends on the parking lot and the spaces.



She works at a assisted living facility, evidentally theres a difference than a nursing home (I got my arse chewed by her for calling it a nursing home)people just need assistance of daily living needs. and its not covered by health insurance so you gotta pay. But they have a small handful of RN's and LPNS on staff.. Which to me says nursing home..


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 12, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> This is bing discussed in another thread. I still don't understand why a recruitment/retention tool is such a big deal. After all, EMTs are the McDonald's employees of the health care world. If you can get a couple to work and stay for a while, an iPad is cheap.





Tigger said:


> Given that, I'd think I'd ask for at least six months.





DEmedic said:


> I wonder what the average length of employment at a Renal Rodeo company in LA is. Maybe 3 months is a good run...



They must have a huge turnover, I worked for a Private company in a semi - urban area probably a tenth of the LA population and we ran non-stop. 

A EMT making minimum wage could pay off that iPad in one day. Considering a iPad 2 is 400 dollars new these days.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 13, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> A EMT making minimum wage could pay off that iPad in one day. Considering a iPad 2 is 400 dollars new these days.



$8/hr*24 hrs=$192 pre tax. Just saying. 

It's really more about the fact that it's a "luxury" commodity that is above and beyond the sustenance wage many of these EMTs are working under right now. I mean, working for $8/hr even with 56 hour weeks doesn't leave a ton of money left over for iPad purchasing after you buy the necessities. I see it as valuable for getting people in the door. If it makes a few people last for 3 months rather than the normal 1 month employment (total guess there, probably exaggerating), it sounds like a pretty decent deal for the company.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 13, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> They must have a huge turnover, I worked for a Private company in a semi - urban area probably a tenth of the LA population and we ran non-stop.
> 
> A EMT making minimum wage could pay off that iPad in one day. Considering a iPad 2 is 400 dollars new these days.



I certainly can't afford one.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 13, 2014)

Going for a ortho and neuro surgical consult today.

FMITA

Cross your figures for me. 



STXmedic said:


> Rob... Read the link.... :lol:




Hahahaha I've never even used a typewriter I don't think.

iPads are the coolest thing since sliced bread in a system status management system...why are you all so butthurt over a free iPad? 

No different than a signing/relocation bonus.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 13, 2014)

Not to mention that the $400 model iPads are the base, bare bones models. Save a hundred bucks and get a top of the line Amazon Kindle Fire HDX with all the bells and whistles instead. If THATS what Elite was offering, suddenly I'd find myself rather tempted to be driving their dialysis mobiles lol At least until I get hired on by an FD.

Side note, my background investigators for Glendale Fire are finally starting to call my references.  Granted it's for the EMT only Ambulance Operator position, still a step up from a private company position.  Hopefully not too much longer until I find out yay or nay


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 13, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Not to mention that the $400 model iPads are the base, bare bones models. Save a hundred bucks and get a top of the line Amazon Kindle Fire HDX with all the bells and whistles instead. If THATS what Elite was offering, suddenly I'd find myself rather tempted to be driving their dialysis mobiles lol At least until I get hired on by an FD.
> 
> Side note, my background investigators for Glendale Fire are finally starting to call my references.  Granted it's for the EMT only Ambulance Operator position, still a step up from a private company position.  Hopefully not too much longer until I find out yay or nay



Congrats dude! Sending good vibes your way.

Unleashed, that's awesome for her then. We've got a million assisted living centers, SNFs and LTACs around here. Pretty rare to not go to at least one in a shift, had shifts where everything was in a facility, which is odd because we do 911 lol


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 13, 2014)

Good Luck Jim,, I'm sure the EMT position at the fire Dept. has better perks to the job vs. private EMS. 

Robb, yeah I told her the other night that its pretty awesome to see, and that it rarely happens. 

I told her you should've said "got any whiskey? its my first time" She was always so afraid she's been certified in CPR and worked various homes and SNF's since 2007 and never had to do CPR. She came home that night and told me about it.. Then was crying her face off cause she "wasn't sure if she was doing everything right" and if the AED worked right and all. I said put it blunt and straight to the point. "Shes alive, She's alive cause you pounded on her chest, got help right away, and used an AED" Dosen't make a difference now does it?


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks guys. If you're gonna be in a Fire based EMS system, might as well work directly for the FD lol

The Red Cross talked me into letting them drain some blood today, they got me hooked up to an Alyx machine. Apparently it separates the red blood cells, so I get to keep my plasma and platelets and they get double the rbc's than normally otherwise


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 13, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Thanks guys. If you're gonna be in a Fire based EMS system, might as well work directly for the FD lol
> 
> The Red Cross talked me into letting them drain some blood today, they got me hooked up to an Alyx machine. Apparently it separates the red blood cells, so I get to keep my plasma and platelets and they get double the rbc's than normally otherwise




That's the only way I've ever donated. Go drink a beer  

I donated a lot of blood, before my tattoos, because my best friend's little brother, who's like my little brother had leukemia. He's in remission now though! Woohoo.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Feb 13, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> The Red Cross talked me into letting them drain some blood today, they got me hooked up to an Alyx machine. Apparently it separates the red blood cells, so I get to keep my plasma and platelets and they get double the rbc's than normally otherwise



Right after I moved back to the US, I'd had a rough day of job hunting, just nothing went right, the jobs I was going out to apply for either had already been filled, or weren't actually open for the hiring process yet (despite being posted on the websites), or the service was going out of business(!).

I saw the red cross donation center and thought to myself, "Well, at least I can do something good with my day."

Yeah, I couldn't donate because I'd been living in a malaria prone country.

I was a little irked.

Come to think of it though, I should be dropping off the deferment list next month, I need to remember to get down there and donate....what can I say? I'm addicted to that crappy, crappy orange juice.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 13, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Right after I moved back to the US, I'd had a rough day of job hunting, just nothing went right, the jobs I was going out to apply for either had already been filled, or weren't actually open for the hiring process yet (despite being posted on the websites), or the service was going out of business(!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I actually made a comment once about how they're constantly bugging you to donate yet they're so damn picky about it. I also asked why they call me constantly, despite me telling them I've had 20+ hours of tattoo work over the last year and a half. They call late too! Last time it was like 2300!


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow 3 CAL FIRE letters and 3 CAL FIRE interviews in 3 days and it ain't even March yet... could this be my year???


----------



## Aprz (Feb 14, 2014)

Didn't get San Diego, looks like I am not gonna even get a call for Santa Clara. Very mad about that. This doesn't look like it's gonna be my year.

Haven't heard back about my internship. They made it sound like they found another preceptor, and I haven't heard anything after that...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 14, 2014)

Dude are you serious??? I'd be at my school raising hell. Sorry to hear that bud


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 14, 2014)

Aprz said:


> Didn't get San Diego, looks like I am not gonna even get a call for Santa Clara. Very mad about that. This doesn't look like it's gonna be my year.
> 
> Haven't heard back about my internship. They made it sound like they found another preceptor, and I haven't heard anything after that...



Thats sucks man... I was in the same boat last year just keep on truckin'!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 14, 2014)

Ugh my new hospital job pays more by a decent amount per hour than my old ems job. But it bumped me up a tax bracket it looks like  take home is barely more


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 15, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh my new hospital job pays more by a decent amount per hour than my old ems job. But it bumped me up a tax bracket it looks like  take home is barely more



Enroll in a 401k to take some of the pre-tax amount down, enough to push you to the lower tax bracket.  Plus, the hospital should match part of it.  Win-win.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 15, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> Enroll in a 401k to take some of the pre-tax amount down, enough to push you to the lower tax bracket.  Plus, the hospital should match part of it.  Win-win.



That's the plan


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 15, 2014)

So, I've been talking to a girl for a while now and she brought me to meet her kid today.
Asked how old he was. "4!"
"When do you turn 5, bud?"
"On my birthday!" 
Well... :censored::censored::censored::censored:, I guess he's not wrong. :blush:


----------



## terrible one (Feb 15, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> Wow 3 CAL FIRE letters and 3 CAL FIRE interviews in 3 days and it ain't even March yet... could this be my year???



I've received 7 letters for interviews out of 10 I've sent so far. I'm not sure which ones I'll actually go to though. I don't really feel like driving to any of the NorCal Units.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 16, 2014)

terrible one said:


> I've received 7 letters for interviews out of 10 I've sent so far. I'm not sure which ones I'll actually go to though. I don't really feel like driving to any of the NorCal Units.



Ive applied for 12 total, all southern units and a couple northern ones... I go up to Amador/El Dorado unit in a couple weeks... then Monterey... then Tulare... then theres Fresno so far. Good thing I've stocked up on cash this year, probably going to break the bank...


----------



## Tigger (Feb 16, 2014)

Another easy-money standby with a sweet view.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 16, 2014)

45 minutes on scene trying to work a disposition for an elderly woman and her dog, and it ends with her pointing at me and saying "I really don't like that guy. He pushes all my buttons." Looks like a complaint may be coming my way. My poor partner was stuck taking the call because she wouldn't let me attend. Sometimes it's just not your day I guess.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 16, 2014)

Your turn in the barrel. Some days you just can't win.


----------



## terrible one (Feb 16, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> Ive applied for 12 total, all southern units and a couple northern ones... I go up to Amador/El Dorado unit in a couple weeks... then Monterey... then Tulare... then theres Fresno so far. Good thing I've stocked up on cash this year, probably going to break the bank...



At least this year you didn't have to hand deliver apps to the southern places. That was annoying. Good luck with your interviews.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 17, 2014)

terrible one said:


> At least this year you didn't have to hand deliver apps to the southern places. That was annoying. Good luck with your interviews.



No kidding and thanks!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 17, 2014)

Got the official Dx list for my spine. Still waiting for insurance to approve the MRI to get the shoulder 100% diagnosed but they're leaning towards surgery now. Hopefully can get that imaging done this week and get the ball rolling. 

Currently they're saying a cervical subluxation, thoracic subluxation, costovtebral joint dysfunction and cervicalgia. The working diagnoses on the shoulder is supraspinatus impingement syndrome with a possible supraspinatus tear and a larbral tear (her guess was grade 2 without having an MRI to look at).

Right on. 

Sounds like dispatch is back on the table, interview on Friday. I'm wondering how it would possibly work with this surgery though. If it happens I'm going to have to wait for like 4ish weeks to get it done then be back in a sling 100% of the time for 6 weeks. On the bright side I can still type 30+ words a minute with one hand but I feel like between only having one hand and posts surgery I'd have a real hard time sitting there for 12 hours for at least a couple weeks after the surgery. I could do with with meds I'm sure but I'm not sure how they would feel or I feel, for that matter, about taking narcotic pain meds while at work, even if it is only dispatching and call taking.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 17, 2014)

Robb said:


> Got the official Dx list for my spine. Still waiting for insurance to approve the MRI to get the shoulder 100% diagnosed but they're leaning towards surgery now. Hopefully can get that imaging done this week and get the ball rolling.
> 
> Currently they're saying a cervical subluxation, thoracic subluxation, costovtebral joint dysfunction and cervicalgia. The working diagnoses on the shoulder is supraspinatus impingement syndrome with a possible supraspinatus tear and a larbral tear (her guess was grade 2 without having an MRI to look at).
> 
> ...




I was on lifting restriction once for a couple weeks when I was still a fairly new ground paramedic. My employer was really cool about it and let me take one of the fly cars and run with the BLS units and show up on busy calls just to help the ALS units out. Basically just paid me to goof around for 2 weeks. I was all over the city and the rural areas, just dispatching myself wherever it sounded like I could help out without lifting. It was the most fun I ever had doing ground EMS. 

Good luck.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 17, 2014)

Halothane said:


> I was on lifting restriction once for a couple weeks when I was still a fairly new ground paramedic. My employer was really cool about it and let me take one of the fly cars and run with the BLS units and show up on busy calls just to help the ALS units out. Basically just paid me to goof around for 2 weeks. I was all over the city and the rural areas, just dispatching myself wherever it sounded like I could help out without lifting. It was the most fun I ever had doing ground EMS.
> 
> Good luck.



That would be awesome! I wish we had fly cars. We have Community Paramedic units but that's a year plus of classroom and clinicals. I told them just give me two Intermediates and we'd be golden. I've got enough ROM to intubate, that's the only thing I'd be worried about. They said no, so I said make me an acting supe. That didn't work either...


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 17, 2014)

Robb said:


> That would be awesome! I wish we had fly cars. We have Community Paramedic units but that's a year plus of classroom and clinicals. I told them just give me two Intermediates and we'd be golden. I've got enough ROM to intubate, that's the only thing I'd be worried about. They said no, so I said make me an acting supe. That didn't work either...



Glad to hear you at least seem to be moving in the right direction now that they're thinking surgery. Some progress seems better to me than the interminable waiting game. Are you an FTO? In my completely unqualified opinion, I feel like someone could be one of three people on a truck precepting a new hire regardless of shoulder injury.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 18, 2014)

Robb said:


> Got the official Dx list for my spine. Still waiting for insurance to approve the MRI to get the shoulder 100% diagnosed but they're leaning towards surgery now. Hopefully can get that imaging done this week and get the ball rolling.
> 
> Currently they're saying a cervical subluxation, thoracic subluxation, costovtebral joint dysfunction and cervicalgia. The working diagnoses on the shoulder is supraspinatus impingement syndrome with a possible supraspinatus tear and a larbral tear (her guess was grade 2 without having an MRI to look at).
> 
> ...



Way to go big or go home my dear. I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Feb 18, 2014)

Robb said:


> That would be awesome! I wish we had fly cars. We have Community Paramedic units but that's a year plus of classroom and clinicals. I told them just give me two Intermediates and we'd be golden. I've got enough ROM to intubate, that's the only thing I'd be worried about. They said no, so I said make me an acting supe. That didn't work either...



I broke my leg and spent three months on crutches. My company gave me an extra basic and it went just fine. They did the lifting, I looked pretty, pushed drugs and pushed buttons.


----------



## CFal (Feb 18, 2014)

had my first code, blunt trauma.  was on scene minutes after the wreck, when I got there he was still breathing but went downhill fast


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 19, 2014)

CFal said:


> had my first code, blunt trauma.  was on scene minutes after the wreck, when I got there he was still breathing but went downhill fast



Generally how traumatic arrests go. Especially blunt traumatic arrests. You pronounced I presume?


----------



## UnkiEMT (Feb 19, 2014)

I just looked at my online banking, with all of the transactions from a 72 hour shift showing in the pending transactions list.

That's quite depressing, only one transaction that wasn't at a fast food restaurant or gas station.

Remember kids, your friendly local paramedic reminds you to eat healthy!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 19, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> I just looked at my online banking, with all of the transactions from a 72 hour shift showing in the pending transactions list.
> 
> That's quite depressing, only one transaction that wasn't at a fast food restaurant or gas station.
> 
> Remember kids, your friendly local paramedic reminds you to eat healthy!



Do you post for 72 hours?? There's no way...


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 19, 2014)

Might have just scored an interview with a fixed wing flight team. My preceptor here at the hospital is working to get me in over there.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 19, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Might have just scored an interview with a fixed wing flight team. My preceptor here at the hospital is working to get me in over there.



Very nice!


----------



## CFal (Feb 19, 2014)

Robb said:


> Generally how traumatic arrests go. Especially blunt traumatic arrests. You pronounced I presume?



Our medic called med control, state ME picked up the body


----------



## UnkiEMT (Feb 19, 2014)

Robb said:


> Do you post for 72 hours?? There's no way...



Don't hate me, but I've never posted in my career, I've always had a base to respond from...sometimes it hasn't been much of a base, but it's beats the hell out of a truck.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 19, 2014)

You were in a station for 72 hours and ate all your meals from fast food and gas stations? Bringing food from home is the way to go... I cool usually once, sometimes twice a shift.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Feb 19, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> You were in a station for 72 hours and ate all your meals from fast food and gas stations? Bringing food from home is the way to go... I cool usually once, sometimes twice a shift.



I actually did cook one once this shift, that was the one exception, but my base is an office in an office park, my "kitchen" consists of a microwave, a incredibly crappy hot plate (As in, "can't boil water" crappy...I know, I tried to make pasta.) and a toaster oven.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 19, 2014)

Depending on your state state employment laws address living facilities of personnel working extended shifts, there are requirements such as a kitchen and what not.


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 19, 2014)

Robb said:


> Depending on your state state employment laws address living facilities of personnel working extended shifts, there are requirements such as a kitchen and what not.



I think our requirement is if your on a 24 hour shift. You are required to have a minimum of 5 hours downtime.. There have been times where I think I only had 3 hours D/T but there have been days where I haven't turned a wheel for the shift.. 

As far as kitchen amenities, I think your right that they have to provide you with items to "heat and prepare your foods" but for all we know a microwave could be suffice. Most stations I worked at have a small kitchen with a stovetop, microwave and a fridge. More often than not I bring something from home like leftovers, and some snacks. I learned that eating out all the time gets expensive so I keep a small limited budget for eating out that when its done I'm done eating out.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 20, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> I think our requirement is if your on a 24 hour shift. You are required to have a minimum of 5 hours downtime.. There have been times where I think I only had 3 hours D/T but there have been days where I haven't turned a wheel for the shift..
> 
> As far as kitchen amenities, I think your right that they have to provide you with items to "heat and prepare your foods" but for all we know a microwave could be suffice. Most stations I worked at have a small kitchen with a stovetop, microwave and a fridge. More often than not I bring something from home like leftovers, and some snacks. I learned that eating out all the time gets expensive so I keep a small limited budget for eating out that when its done I'm done eating out.



I'd bet a hot plate that can't boil water and a microwave would be questionable for a 72 hour shift. That's asinine.

Don't take this as an attack OP, it's a general statement, you just happened to supply me with the idea. 

Part of the problem in EMS is that employees settle for these crap working conditions. Ever heard of a FD working 72 hour shifts with only a microwave and piss-poor hot plate? Didn't think so. 

Sure you can argue that there's a hundred people lined up to take your job. Why don't we all stop putting up with it as a group? Just a thought...

For example, as a paramedic for a private service I am relatively high paid when it comes to EMS. I make >18/hr as my base rate, with another raise that will put me above 19 in September and have no state income tax. Before this year we got paid a lot less. But when people started quitting and everyone started griping about how we ran our asses off for no money and started actively searching for different employment all of the sudden we got company wide raises....


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 20, 2014)

I want to go back in time, find who ever invented the silent treatment and lock the sadistic ******* in one of those water boarding happy CIA secret prisons grrrrrrr


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 20, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> I want to go back in time, find who ever invented the silent treatment and lock the sadistic ******* in one of those water boarding happy CIA secret prisons grrrrrrr



Dude I hate that! My girl has bad days with her bipolar and doesn't talk at all. No fun at all. Hopefully she isn't mad at you and it's something else that's bothering her. Sorry to hear that brother.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 20, 2014)

Robb said:


> Part of the problem in EMS is that employees settle for these crap working conditions. Ever heard of a FD working 72 hour shifts with only a microwave and piss-poor hot plate?



Or posting on street corners for 12 hours, for that matter.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 20, 2014)

Halothane said:


> Or posting on street corners for 12 hours, for that matter.



Well... DCFEMS posts Engines on street corners in the middle of the night :lol: They used to at least.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 20, 2014)

Robb said:


> Well... DCFEMS posts Engines on street corners in the middle of the night :lol: They used to at least.



Were they the one trying to use engine companies as roving anti crime patrols as well? Hey, they're just like cops but without the training, vests, authority, and weapons


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 20, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Were they the one trying to use engine companies as roving anti crime patrols as well? Hey, they're just like cops but without the training, vests, authority, and weapons



Hey man, you can't beat the radio.

Oh wait...if there's not any PD units available you can. :unsure:


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 20, 2014)

Club them with your Haligan. Also, charge the 5 inch line and hope you can hold off the rioting crowd.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 20, 2014)

Seriously little local hospital, you called a trauma activation on my patient because "it sounded bad on the radio?"

The patient walked to the ambulance. He complained of rib pain, and my assessment also revealed some likely broken ribs, but _nothing else_. That's why when I called my patch I told you I found _nothing else_ of note. Yes he left the road and hit a tree at 55, but that in itself does not mean he has a c-spine injury. You don't need to collar him on my cot and immediately call for a chest x-ray, CT, and labs. How about you listen to my report first mmkay?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 20, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Seriously little local hospital, you called a trauma activation on my patient because "it sounded bad on the radio?"
> 
> The patient walked to the ambulance. He complained of rib pain, and my assessment also revealed some likely broken ribs, but _nothing else_. That's why when I called my patch I told you I found _nothing else_ of note. Yes he left the road and hit a tree at 55, but that in itself does not mean he has a c-spine injury. You don't need to collar him on my cot and immediately call for a chest x-ray, CT, and labs. How about you listen to my report first mmkay?



That's a trauma activation by state law here. MVA at >40 MPH. 

State Trauma Criteria:
Mechanism:
MVA >40 MPH
Motorcycle accident >20 mph or ejection from the bike
Rollover >90*
Death in the same vehicle
Ejection from the vehicle
MVC vs. Pedestrian >6 MPH or run over at any speed
>20 inches of severe damage to vehicle
>11 inches of intrusion to passenger compartment on passenger side
Extrication time >20 minutes

Injury:
Flail chest
Acute paralysis
Two or more proximal long bone fractures
Burns >15% of TBSA or burns to face/airway
Penetrating chest, abdomen, head, neck or groin trauma
Amputation proximal to wrist or ankle

Physiologic:
SBP <90 mmHg
Respiratory rate <10 or >29 BPM
Revised Trauma Score <11
GCS <14

Our TC does green, yellow and red activation. Green being by mechanism, yellow can be certain mechanisms or injures and reds are critical trauma patients. Greens get an ER Physician, yellows get a ER Physician with the trauma surgeon or their PA doing a bedside consult within 30 minutes and a red gets a Trauma Surgeon with their team in the trauma bay. 

Your guy would definitely get a CXR and labs here right after the primary survey. Depending on what he told the physician they might place a c-collar as well but if we've cleared it in the field they usually trust us if you've proven yourself competent. Pretty ridiculous they collared him right on your gurney.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 20, 2014)

Sure the x-ray was certainly warranted, it just be nice if the staff actually took a report before (over)reacting like that.


----------



## MrJones (Feb 20, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Were they the one trying to use engine companies as roving anti crime patrols as well? Hey, they're just like cops but without the training, vests, authority, and weapons



Hey - why _not_ cross-train fire fighters as police officers? It makes as much sense as cross-training them to be paramedics....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 20, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Sure the x-ray was certainly warranted, it just be nice if the staff actually took a report before (over)reacting like that.



oh absolutely. I've learned all our trauma surgeons here want to know is mechanism of injury, last set of vitals and any assessment findings that aren't blatantly obvious. You will usually get yelled at if you fail to mention the rigid abdomen or unilaterally diminished lung sounds but point out the left BKA, for example lol



MrJones said:


> Hey - why _not_ cross-train fire fighters as police officers? It makes as much sense as cross-training them to be paramedics....



I always thought it would be cool to be a cop and a paramedic. I'd rather do that than be a firefighter/paramedic. 
I should just move to Texas and work for Highland Park DPS.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 20, 2014)

Our trauma surgeons don't really care too much about vitals, and only minorly about injuries. Their reasoning: "We're going to get our own vitals immediately anyway, and we're going to find any noticeable injuries on the rapid exam." The main thing they want to know is a description of what happened, and if they've been getting progressively better or worse. Anything else is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 20, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Our trauma surgeons don't really care too much about vitals, and only minorly about injuries. Their reasoning: "We're going to get our own vitals immediately anyway, and we're going to find any noticeable injuries on the rapid exam." The main thing they want to know is a description of what happened, and if they've been getting progressively better or worse. Anything else is just icing on the cake.



Yea. Every doc is definitely different about what they want. Some just want mechanism then you to stand there so they can fire questions at you if they need to. Others just want you to move them over and shut up. One usually listens to our whole report, again provided your not giving needless information. 

One used to throw :censored::censored::censored::censored: at crews, including a capped scalpel once, for basically anything and everything. You could do everything right and he'd still find a reason to throw something at you. He did of a aneurysm...what do you know!?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 20, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Our trauma surgeons don't really care too much about vitals, and only minorly about injuries. Their reasoning: "We're going to get our own vitals immediately anyway, and we're going to find any noticeable injuries on the rapid exam." The main thing they want to know is a description of what happened, and if they've been getting progressively better or worse. Anything else is just icing on the cake.



Ours will take vitals into account along with all this info. If the patient had blood loss they really want to know how much NS we gave them


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 21, 2014)

Deleted.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 21, 2014)

Since we're talking about trauma anyone using TXA yet? Our flight service is, hopefully it's going to wander to ground along with ketamine for analgesia and procedural sedation.


----------



## Wheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Robb said:


> That's a trauma activation by state law here. MVA at >40 MPH.
> 
> State Trauma Criteria:
> Mechanism:
> ...



Our trauma activation is similar, except we don't activate on mechanism alone. If there is a significant mechanism, then it has to be coupled with obvious injuries or physiologic signs in order for us to activate the trauma team.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 21, 2014)

Robb said:


> oh absolutely. I've learned all our trauma surgeons here want to know is mechanism of injury, last set of vitals and any assessment findings that aren't blatantly obvious. You will usually get yelled at if you fail to mention the rigid abdomen or unilaterally diminished lung sounds but point out the left BKA, for example lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Flint, MI does that. Well Genesse County really. 

They are an Echo(?) unit, and drive to the scene and hop on board a private BLS unit and transport. Then when they aren't doing that, they drive around and do traffic stops.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 21, 2014)

EMS abuse much?


----------



## EMT x 626 (Feb 21, 2014)

Just applied for a few job opening. Hope I get it!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 21, 2014)

Robb said:


> Our flight service is, hopefully it's going to wander to ground along with ketamine for analgesia and procedural sedation.



I never had ketamine in transport, but I wish I did. 

I've used it a fair amount in anesthesia, but mostly as an infusion with lidocaine in chronic pain patients already on lots of opioids, or to prevent hyperalgesia - but I used it a couple days ago for procedural sedation for the first time. I was placing a sciatic nerve block in a very uncooperative 8-year old girl, and it worked marvelously. 

From now on I'll be much quicker to use it for blocks in kids and uncooperative adults. I also think next week I'm going to found some excuse to use it for induction a couple of times.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 21, 2014)

Ketamine is at the top of our medical directors "want to add to the protocols" list. From what I understand, the state medical director is interested in ketamine primarily as a bronchodilator in refractory asthmatic kids I was scratching my head, what about as an induction agent? What about as an analgesic? Sometimes statewide protocols are not the very best thing.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 21, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Ketamine is at the top of our medical directors "want to add to the protocols" list. From what I understand, the state medical director is interested in ketamine primarily as a bronchodilator in refractory asthmatic kids I was scratching my head, what about as an induction agent? What about as an analgesic? Sometimes statewide protocols are not the very best thing.




What about in as an induction agent in those severe asthmatic kids or adults that need a tube? Give him that idea!  or burn patients even though the bronchodilation won't help much.

Wheel, we don't activate the trauma team our trauma center makes that call off our report. We can call "Trauma Pre-alerts" for GSWs to the torso, unresponsive patients with a unilaterally blown pupil and profound hypotension after a traumatic injury."


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 21, 2014)

I put the bug in the ear of our guy on the protocol committee. He's well armed with research showing the benefit of K as an induction agent.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 21, 2014)

The past month of work has just about run me over. Time for a break...in Jackson Hole!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm 100% fried. Between the job on the truck, I'm also on several committees at work.  I'm the president of the Paramedic Association, I've got a couple of part-time things on the side; I do some consulting work, I've got an Internet radio station that takes up a good amount of time a I work on the FM license, and I am being courted by another EMS agency for an operations management position. I think I just need to take two weeks off, turn off the phone and sleep.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 21, 2014)

Well my company is deciding to pull Morphine and replace it with Fent. 100mcg standing order


----------



## Anjel (Feb 21, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well my company is deciding to pull Morphine and replace it with Fent. 100mcg standing order




Well that's dumb.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 21, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Well that's dumb.



I don't see why. Aside from a longer duration of action, which is really not an issue for EMS, I cannot think of one advantage that morphine has over fentanyl, but I can think of several that fentanyl has over morphine.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 21, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well my company is deciding to pull Morphine and replace it with Fent. 100mcg standing order




100? That's it? :censored::censored::censored::censored: why don't you just give them an ice pack?

We max out at 300 mcg for adults or 3 mcg/kg for pedis on standing orders but can call for more. Morphine has no max, 2-5 mg for adults or 0.1mg/kg for pedis q15. I carry 600 mcg of fentanyl, 40 mg of morphine and 40 mg of midazolam. I always make sure I have enough narcotics on me to fulfill my standing orders. Always funny asking for a restock on narcs..."what'd you do with all of those!?"

I'm usually >150-200 mcg in most patients before you really start Gavin any sort of an effect on their pain. That's just my experience.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 21, 2014)

Halothane said:


> I don't see why. Aside from a longer duration of action, which is really not an issue for EMS, I cannot think of one advantage that morphine has over fentanyl, but I can think of several that fentanyl has over morphine.



I think the only thing I see as dumb is if the 100mcg standing order is the max they can give without calling for more


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 21, 2014)

100 mcg is a reasonable dose. 

It shouldn't be a max dose, of course, but it's a good place to start and should work pretty well in a lot of cases.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 21, 2014)

I read that as 100mcg being a max dose. Which is what I thought was dumb. Fentanyl is usually my analgesic of choice. We have both. 300mcg of Fent and 20mg of Morphine.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 21, 2014)

First dose for us is 50mcg followed by a second dose of 50mcg more on standing order. We can contact base for more. 

If a FD gave the patient morphine PTA we can still give up to 100mcg on standing orders. It's not a huge improvement but it is a step back in the right direction. 

We lost pedi ET a couple of years ago along with needle cric. Rumor has it those will be coming back in 2015. Our new medical director is very pro EMS.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 21, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> First dose for us is 50mcg followed by a second dose of 50mcg more on standing order. We can contact base for more.
> 
> If a FD gave the patient morphine PTA we can still give up to 100mcg on standing orders. It's not a huge improvement but it is a step back in the right direction.
> 
> We lost pedi ET a couple of years ago along with needle cric. Rumor has it those will be coming back in 2015. Our new medical director is very pro EMS.



Ah ok. Well that is better then. Still seems a bit limiting, but baby steps.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 21, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I'm 100% fried. Between the job on the truck, I'm also on several committees at work.  I'm the president of the Paramedic Association, I've got a couple of part-time things on the side; I do some consulting work, I've got an Internet radio station that takes up a good amount of time a I work on the FM license, and I am being courted by another EMS agency for an operations management position. I think I just need to take two weeks off, turn off the phone and sleep.


I'm only 98% fried… I had to wake up at 4 AM this morning for a clinical spin out followed immediately by going to work where I have to be here until 11 PM. Yesterday was almost the same, therefore I only got about 4 hours of sleep last night and I think the night before…

At least I can sleep in tonight! I'm gonna need it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 21, 2014)

Just got a call to take the written for another local EMS agency... incidentally the same one I was fired from... 6 years ago? For a weather related MVC. Critical Care ground/911 position I believe. Part time.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 21, 2014)

It's a two day admin drill, we'll be in the drill hall doing classroom trainig. All I really need is my ACUs and PTs, why do I feel the need to pack (and bring) my rucksack full of all my field gear?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 21, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> First dose for us is 50mcg followed by a second dose of 50mcg more on standing order. We can contact base for more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here's 50 mcg...here's another 50  hey you stopped pushing the plunger that makes it two doses right?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 21, 2014)

Robb said:


> Here's 50 mcg...here's another 50  hey you stopped pushing the plunger that makes it two doses right?



Do you want to hear the really stupid thing? As of right now we are not allowed to titrate any of our medications. We have to contact base to titrate.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 21, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Do you want to hear the really stupid thing? As of right now we are not allowed to titrate any of our medications. We have to contact base to titrate.



 da :censored::censored::censored::censored:?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 21, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> da :censored::censored::censored::censored:?



Yep. If we want to give 75mcg of fent we have to contact base. If we push half an amp of D50 and the patient returns to normal with a normal BGL we either have to push the rest of it or contact base to stop. 

Now we are switching to D10 in 250mL bags. So we have to infuse the whole bag or contact base. 

Same with Narcan. Every OD gets the full 2mg dose


----------



## terrible one (Feb 21, 2014)

CA EMS, It's awesome!
- FDs Union


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 22, 2014)

terrible one said:


> CA EMS, It's awesome!
> - FDs Union



Bestest in the world

:troll:


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 22, 2014)

Hmm I'm in 8th place for most posts in this thread.. I need to post more.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 22, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Just got a call to take the written for another local EMS agency... incidentally the same one I was fired from... 6 years ago? For a weather related MVC. Critical Care ground/911 position I believe. Part time.



That's not awkward :lol:


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 22, 2014)

Robb said:


> That's not awkward :lol:



Lol massive management change since I was there... Only the head Satan and the owner of the company might remember me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 22, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol massive management change since I was there... Only the head Satan and the owner of the company might remember me.



Oh you're set then.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 22, 2014)

Robb said:


> Oh you're set then.



Yep, it's my backup if this flight interview doesn't go well... or they actually follow their experience requirements to the letter


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 22, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Yep, it's my backup if this flight interview doesn't go well... or they actually follow their experience requirements to the letter



The way the experience thing has been explained to me is it's a "soft" requirement. Having everyone with the recommended experience per CAMTS gives an extra point towards accreditation or something like that. 

Interviewed for dispatch today. 2-3 spots, 12 applicants one of which has 3 years of experience and used all the software/CAD stuff we do so I guess it's more like 1-2 spots and 11 applicants. Be nice to be able to heal and still pull down 50k + a year but I'm not stoked on losing half my seniority in the field and setting myself back at least a year of experience for flight


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 22, 2014)

Robb said:


> The way the experience thing has been explained to me is it's a "soft" requirement. Having everyone with the recommended experience per CAMTS gives an extra point towards accreditation or something like that.
> 
> Interviewed for dispatch today. 2-3 spots, 12 applicants one of which has 3 years of experience and used all the software/CAD stuff we do so I guess it's more like 1-2 spots and 11 applicants. Be nice to be able to heal and still pull down 50k + a year but I'm not stoked on losing half my seniority in the field and setting myself back at least a year of experience for flight



I hope oyu get your dispatch job man. It'll keep you in their uniform..

And I know it's a soft requirement, and one that my FP-C makes up for in points to them. But there are three other people applying, all I think barely at the 3 years experience. But they are willign to give me around three years worth of credit for my two years working FT at 2 different agencies at the same time. (I'm the only candidate that I'm aware of that is FP-C, and my preceptor at the hospital is pulling all his weight to help me out, he recommended me personally.)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 22, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I hope oyu get your dispatch job man. It'll keep you in their uniform..
> 
> And I know it's a soft requirement, and one that my FP-C makes up for in points to them. But there are three other people applying, all I think barely at the 3 years experience. But they are willign to give me around three years worth of credit for my two years working FT at 2 different agencies at the same time. (I'm the only candidate that I'm aware of that is FP-C, and my preceptor at the hospital is pulling all his weight to help me out, he recommended me personally.)



Thanks man me too. It'd help making a real salary again. The whole getting paid and not having to work thing was cool for a while but it got old about a month and a half ago. Worst case scenario I don't get it, I need to clean the garage out so I can get rid of the storage unit and that'll save some money and I just clicked over a year last month with the truck loan so I can refinance it now and hopefully get a better rate than 6.9. I've got the bills covered but it doesn't leave much for saving or fun. 

That's awesome man, hopefully all that work you did for the FP-C will pay off. With your preceptor recommending you, them giving you that kind of credit for your experience and neither of the other two having the FP-C I'd say you're sitting in a relatively good spot. You told me but I can't remember. Fixed wing or rotor? 

I've been slacking a little on studying. Bringing surgery back on the table really bummed me out. Good luck to you sir! I might have missed it but when is your interview if you haven't had it already? Good luck!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 22, 2014)

Robb said:


> Thanks man me too. It'd help making a real salary again. The whole getting paid and not having to work thing was cool for a while but it got old about a month and a half ago. Worst case scenario I don't get it, I need to clean the garage out so I can get rid of the storage unit and that'll save some money and I just clicked over a year last month with the truck loan so I can refinance it now and hopefully get a better rate than 6.9. I've got the bills covered but it doesn't leave much for saving or fun.
> 
> That's awesome man, hopefully all that work you did for the FP-C will pay off. With your preceptor recommending you, them giving you that kind of credit for your experience and neither of the other two having the FP-C I'd say you're sitting in a relatively good spot. You told me but I can't remember. Fixed wing or rotor?
> 
> I've been slacking a little on studying. Bringing surgery back on the table really bummed me out. Good luck to you sir! I might have missed it but when is your interview if you haven't had it already? Good luck!



I was out of work for just two weeks with my gallbladder.. I went stir crazy. I can't imagine how you're doing.
And I haven't had my interview yet. It's going to be this coming week I believe. It's for a local fixed wing job. Company I've transported to and from the airport on a large number of occasions.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 22, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I was out of work for just two weeks with my gallbladder.. I went stir crazy. I can't imagine how you're doing.
> And I haven't had my interview yet. It's going to be this coming week I believe. It's for a local fixed wing job. Company I've transported to and from the airport on a large number of occasions.



Right on. We transport a couple different agencies pretty frequently. I was thinking if I don't get in with Careflight from working for ground ops that might be the next best ticket to get my foot into the door. Two have decent reputations, one...not so much.


----------



## EMDispatch (Feb 22, 2014)

Robb said:


> Interviewed for dispatch today.



Good Luck, I hope you get it.


----------



## Household6 (Feb 22, 2014)

Went on a call last night for chest pain..

The house WAS CLEAN... It smelled clean, there was no dog poop on the porch or nasty ash trays everywhere. The garbage had been taken out, dishes were done.

Even the patient's bedding was clean and fluffy.. That never happens.:glare:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 22, 2014)

Household6 said:


> Went on a call last night for chest pain..
> 
> The house WAS CLEAN... It smelled clean, there was no dog poop on the porch or nasty ash trays everywhere. The garbage had been taken out, dishes were done.
> 
> Even the patient's bedding was clean and fluffy.. That never happens.:glare:



That's fairly common for us. Gotta love when your response area covers many multi-million dollar houses.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 22, 2014)

Household6 said:


> Went on a call last night for chest pain..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We had a rather wealthy patient who had the nicest, single room, LTAC in their home with a live in critical care nurse, on call physicians, the whole nine yards. Vent dependent, I'm told they were a very nice person prior to becoming sick. They passed away a while back.

Was way weird walking in there for the first time. Usually it was a transport for a procedure that couldn't be done in house or they were really really sick. Generally all we'd do is provide a ride and some prehospital tips and tricks while the physician and nurse did all the care.


----------



## Household6 (Feb 22, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> That's fairly common for us. Gotta love when your response area covers many multi-million dollar houses.



Yeah, that's not my side of town. :rofl: 

I get the trailer houses that have 20 cats inside, numerous dogs chained up to rusted out junk cars, toddlers running around in saggy diapers with sippy cups of Pepsi, and never a shoveled driveway..


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 22, 2014)

Sounds like Sussex county DE


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 22, 2014)

Household6 said:


> Yeah, that's not my side of town. :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the trailer houses that have 20 cats inside, numerous dogs chained up to rusted out junk cars, toddlers running around in saggy diapers with sippy cups of Pepsi, and never a shoveled driveway..







DEmedic said:


> Sounds like Sussex county DE




Which one the nice houses or trailer with 20 cats and saggy diapers?

That's the best part about working here. I've been in the nastiest, smelliest, smallest home in one of the lower income areas of the city, the next call was in a multimillion dollar mansion overlooking the whole city and after that we were in one of the outlying valleys in the middle of a pasture on a ranch. Every now and again you'll get to go to a ski resort for a call or if I was working my shift this bid if be posted at the resort every Monday from 0900-1630. A little bit of everything.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 22, 2014)

Robb said:


> Which one the nice houses or trailer with 20 cats and saggy diapers?
> 
> That's the best part about working here. I've been in the nastiest, smelliest, smallest home in one of the lower income areas of the city, the next call was in a multimillion dollar mansion overlooking the whole city and after that we were in one of the outlying valleys in the middle of a pasture on a ranch. Every now and again you'll get to go to a ski resort for a call or if I was working my shift this bid if be posted at the resort every Monday from 0900-1630. A little bit of everything.



That's the same way here (minus the ski resort)


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 22, 2014)

Robb said:


> Which one the nice houses or trailer with 20 cats and saggy diapers?



Definitely the trailers. Add free running chickens to the 20 cats though. Makes for an interesting dynamic between the feral cats and flocks of poultry. It is a good way to teach the kids about the circle of life!

I've probably been in 5 or 6 exceptionally nice houses in my year in Sussex County. There's plenty of them in wealthy areas along the beach, but they aren't the ones calling EMS most of the time. Easier to have your private physician make a house call or have your chauffeur warm up the Rolls Royce and arrive at the ED in style. I've been in plenty more well kept modest homes, and more god awful trailers and roach dens than I can count. In my current district, I'd say 95% of the addresses are trailers. Some are okay of course, but many are sadly derelict.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah, lots of janky trailers, houses built out of pallets and cardboard and more chickens than you've ever seen. 

An interesting story, many of the chickens that people have at home are chickens that have fallen off of a poultry transport truck. They were on their way to become McNuggets, now they're living in a trailer park in Sussex County. Talk about lucky chickens.

And if they don't have the money to fix the floor, to keep the paramedics from falling through… How do they have enough money to buy 10 packs of cigarettes a day?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 23, 2014)

Just got to backboard another ambulance (get it towed in). Overheated unit and no oil pressure.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Feb 23, 2014)

Household6 said:


> Went on a call last night for chest pain..
> 
> The house WAS CLEAN... It smelled clean, there was no dog poop on the porch or nasty ash trays everywhere. The garbage had been taken out, dishes were done.
> 
> Even the patient's bedding was clean and fluffy.. That never happens.:glare:


Once, ONCE, I went to a trailer, and it was clean, sturdy, with well built, even stairs, easy access to the patient and a large driveway to park the rig in.

As this was 48 hours into a balls to the wall shift, I'm not 100% sure I didn't hallucinate the whole thing.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 23, 2014)

What's this? Signing out after final formation for Drill and it's still daylight? Bwahh??


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 23, 2014)

Took the day off to take care of my sick wife and sick kid. I'm ready to go back to work so I can relax.


----------



## kirky kirk (Feb 23, 2014)

NCLEX-RN review is hard. :mellow:


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 23, 2014)

Better than being sick yourself.

Another note, I have some griping to do right now. I hate how people feel they have to play games in a relationship. I finally got sick of saying I was a 19 year old that had never been on a date (hell... never even had a kiss lmao), so I ask a girl out I knew was interested. 
Have a great time, get a text the next day saying she wants to go out again Tues and then bails. Then hits me up yesterday and does the same thing :huh:
Now I know why I chose to never date...


----------



## EMT x 626 (Feb 24, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Better than being sick yourself.
> 
> Another note, I have some griping to do right now. I hate how people feel they have to play games in a relationship. I finally got sick of saying I was a 19 year old that had never been on a date (hell... never even had a kiss lmao), so I ask a girl out I knew was interested.
> Have a great time, get a text the next day saying she wants to go out again Tues and then bails. Then hits me up yesterday and does the same thing :huh:
> Now I know why I chose to never date...



You're just dating the wrong chick buddy.. If she likes you, she'll make a schedule to fit you right into hers.


----------



## CFal (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm dating a south American girl right now  And i had to explain what A turkey was with the waiter standing right there


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 24, 2014)

EMT x 626 said:


> You're just dating the wrong chick buddy.. If she likes you, she'll make a schedule to fit you right into hers.




I was thinking the same thing.

My girl is so damn busy between work, racing, being a mom and everything else she does but she still finds time to spend with me. Hell she was the one that chased me rather than the opposite for once.


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 24, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Better than being sick yourself.
> 
> Another note, I have some griping to do right now. I hate how people feel they have to play games in a relationship. I finally got sick of saying I was a 19 year old that had never been on a date (hell... never even had a kiss lmao), so I ask a girl out I knew was interested.
> Have a great time, get a text the next day saying she wants to go out again Tues and then bails. Then hits me up yesterday and does the same thing :huh:
> Now I know why I chose to never date...



This is your first date??? 

I wouldn't pursue it pretty hard, theres a million other women out there to take out on dates. or get more involved with.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 24, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> This is your first date???
> 
> I wouldn't pursue it pretty hard, theres a million other women out there to take out on dates. or get more involved with.



Plus the more you ignore them the more interested they get. That's how I got mine to chase me  Never even acknowledged her and now I couldn't imagine going back to life without her.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 24, 2014)

Grrrr. Don't ignore someone you are interested in. That's horrible advice


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 24, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Grrrr. Don't ignore someone you are interested in. That's horrible advice




I didn't know I was interested in her until she started chatting me up.

Haven't ignored her since. 

Don't listen to her, I've gotten more babes than she has


----------



## Anjel (Feb 24, 2014)

Ya I'm just on old married hag lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 24, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Ya I'm just on old married hag lol




:rofl:

If I ignored her now I'd get my *** kicked haha.


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 24, 2014)

Robb said:


> Plus the more you ignore them the more interested they get. That's how I got mine to chase me  Never even acknowledged her and now I couldn't imagine going back to life without her.



Even better, Date her friends


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 24, 2014)

Chase said:


> Even better, Date her friends



Better than her sister hahaha


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 24, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Better than her sister hahaha



Do both?


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 24, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> This is your first date???
> 
> I wouldn't pursue it pretty hard, theres a million other women out there to take out on dates. or get more involved with.


Yeppers. I know, I slacked during high school. Haha, it just never was a priority for me. Never partied, never dated. Did my own thing.



DesertEMT66 said:


> Better than her sister hahaha


Uhhhh... Her sister has been my best friend for 6 or so years, so... lmao. 
I was told to ignore her, by several people, now (including her sister), so... Sorry, Anjel!
It just was confusing to me that she's the one that would hit me up, then back out. Her sister told me she gets cold feet with guys she actually likes, though, so I suppose it's a good thing? lmao.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 24, 2014)

Yea. Definitely ignore her.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 24, 2014)

I say... Go to her house and ask her to marry you!


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 25, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I say... Go to her house and ask her to marry you!


Damn... No ring and no money... Guess I'll pass on that, as tempting as you make it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 25, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Damn... No ring and no money... Guess I'll pass on that, as tempting as you make it.




Considering you referenced high school in one of your last posts don't do that.


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 25, 2014)

Robb said:


> Considering you referenced high school in one of your last posts don't do that.


It seems like such a good idea, though.
And yeah... I'm that young.  9D4= ninety-four. If that's an obvious enough hint haha.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 25, 2014)

9D4 said:


> It seems like such a good idea, though.
> 
> And yeah... I'm that young.  9D4= ninety-four. If that's an obvious enough hint haha.




Awwww you're a baby and that makes me feel old lol


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 25, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Awwww you're a baby and that makes me feel old lol


Haha, I'm sorry! I'm the baby of the class, too, if that makes you feel better!


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 25, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Yeppers. I know, I slacked during high school. Haha, it just never was a priority for me. Never partied, never dated. Did my own thing.
> 
> 
> Uhhhh... Her sister has been my best friend for 6 or so years, so... lmao.
> ...



Well that's fine,, she gets cold feet with guys she actually likes. I've learned that most people are more "open" and lest shy or nervous during text messaging last year I dated a girl I met in college who was the sweetest girl in the world but shy as hell in person. So let her hit you up, but don't put a lot of pressure on it. Casual conversation make her feel comfortable around you if she digs you she'll surely come around. I've also learned that texting is a good way to get people to talk when they are shy since its less "formal conversation"



FireWA1 said:


> I say... Go to her house and ask her to marry you!



Don't do this... Marriage is punishment for shoplifting in some countries....  



9D4 said:


> It seems like such a good idea, though.
> And yeah... I'm that young.  9D4= ninety-four. If that's an obvious enough hint haha.



So your what 19.. or 20? first date ok, if your interesting in dating a few females and you feel awkward or shy.. try one of the free online dating sites it can help you open up that window of conversation without a lot of pressure of just walking up and asking a girl out on a date. 

in 1994,,, I was in the 8th grade.. thanks for making me feel like a old man. But I'm as old as I feel.. last July I celebrated my 21st birthday for the 10th time. 

OTOH, a lot of times a lot of casual talk can lead to a long lasting relationship. my better half we met through work.. Shes a nurse and we would talk little here and there. Turned around and started talking a little bit more to exchanging numbers. and going out on dates a little bit. We lost contact for a little while cause she wanted to work things out with her old BF. I let her go, 2 months later she was too embarrassed to call me. I got a text message asking me to accompany her and a friend at a bar. I was at work. so I told her I couldn't make it but offered to buy lunch the next day.. needless to say 2 years later.. we complete each other. Some days we want to kill each other other days we couldn't be happier..


----------



## I love ems (Feb 25, 2014)

wow, this IS really random.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 25, 2014)

Listen to unleashed. Lots of solid advice. <3


----------



## Tigger (Feb 25, 2014)

So I need an ambulance job in Jackson Hole right now. I'm in serious love with this place!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 25, 2014)

Why on earth does it take 8 goddamn hours to fill a prescription? I woulda filled it yesterday if I'd have known it was gonna be this big of a pain in the ***. 

:censored::censored::censored::censored: I'm over this :censored::censored::censored::censored:.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 25, 2014)

Robb said:


> Why on earth does it take 8 goddamn hours to fill a prescription? I woulda filled it yesterday if I'd have known it was gonna be this big of a pain in the ***.
> 
> :censored::censored::censored::censored: I'm over this :censored::censored::censored::censored:.



Why on earth did you wait until you needed the meds to get them?!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 25, 2014)

Ugh I'm gonna go pound my head against something heavy and solid


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 25, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Why on earth did you wait until you needed the meds to get them?!



Well. 

I had them for this morning and then noon. They open at 0800 and I woke up and called at like 830. I didn't realize I'd have to wait until 1830 to pick the damn things up. These prescriptions are huge. Maybe that's why it takes so long?


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 25, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Listen to unleashed. Lots of solid advice. <3



Unleashed has been around the block a few times... besides I love dating its kinda fun... 



Robb said:


> Well.
> 
> I had them for this morning and then noon. They open at 0800 and I woke up and called at like 830. I didn't realize I'd have to wait until 1830 to pick the damn things up. These prescriptions are huge. Maybe that's why it takes so long?



I think they do it to drive us insane... I had to get a script filled. of simple antibiotics and needless to say you would think I was asking for a schedule III Narcotic. they got the script called the physician to "verify" it. took all day to fill it. and then called me the next day saying they were waiting for me to pick it up... my reply was well I waited all damn day for you to fill it. you can wait for me to pick it up.. They weren't amused. 

All of that for 30 pills of Amoxicillin.. Damn that stupid VD :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Feb 25, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Unleashed has been around the block a few times... besides I love dating its kinda fun...











> Damn that stupid VD :rofl:




Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 25, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Unleashed has been around the block a few times... besides I love dating its kinda fun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My issue is it is a schedule III narcotic. So thanks to all the wonderful addicts and system advisers in our world if I open my mouth one bit I get labeled a seeker. 

Plus it was for a destroyed prescription so it was a duplicate so that makes it an even bigger pain in the ***. Especially when it's a week after you filled the 150 tablet Rx. I got lots of funny looks from both the pharmacy staff and others around me.

I will never keep my meds in the bathroom again. Didn't cap it while I was getting ready yesterday and knocked it off the counter and the majority of it into the toilet and he water on the floor from me getting out of the shower. The ones I had left for today and yesterday were the few that didn't get soaked on the floor or covered in poopy water. I should've called yesterday but I had enough for yesterday and this morning and I was freaking out about what my doc was going to say.

Oh the fact that I had to pay out of pocket that just added to the fun too. 140 damn dollars...I'm never making that mistake again.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 25, 2014)

Robb said:


> I will never keep my meds in the bathroom again. Didn't cap it while I was getting ready yesterday and knocked it off the counter and the majority of it into the toilet and he water on the floor from me getting out of the shower. The ones I had left for today and yesterday were the few that didn't get soaked on the floor or covered in poopy water. I should've called yesterday but I had enough for yesterday and this morning and I was freaking out about what my doc was going to say.



Not the first time I have heard this "excuse"


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 26, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Not the first time I have heard this "excuse"




Me either! Lol that's why I was freaking out so bad. Had picture evidence because of it.

I felt like a total idiot. Still do. 

It takes a while for 100+ tablets to dissolve, in case you were wondering. I had this mental image of them clogging the toilet and it flooding the house, just to add insult to injury.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 26, 2014)

Robb said:


> Me either! Lol that's why I was freaking out so bad. Had picture evidence because of it.
> 
> I felt like a total idiot. Still do.
> 
> It takes a while for 100+ tablets to dissolve, in case you were wondering. I had this mental image of them clogging the toilet and it flooding the house, just to add insult to injury.



At least you weren't desperate enough to recover them from the toilet


----------



## Meursault (Feb 26, 2014)

Robb said:


> It takes a while for 100+ tablets to dissolve, in case you were wondering.


>100?! Check the news for a giant fish kill, all with pinpoint pupils.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 26, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> At least you weren't desperate enough to recover them from the toilet




You know what's sad? There's people out there that would have. When the pharmacy told me how much it was I almost said screw it and I'll just wait for another 7 days until it can technically be refilled the way it's written and let insurance pay for it.  



Meursault said:


> >100?! Check the news for a giant fish kill, all with pinpoint pupils.




For real. 150 tablet Rx and according to the bottle it's a 14 day supply... :wacko: the last one before the one I spilled was 120 and it took me almost a month to go through it. That one said it was for 10 days. How do these people function taking that many narcotic pain killers daily?!?!


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 26, 2014)

Owned one of my CAL FIRE interviews yesterday! Got the highest rank you could get, now just hoping that Governor Brown approves the 4-0 (4 people on a fire engine, CAL FIRE is currently 3-0) staffing...


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 26, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> Owned one of my CAL FIRE interviews yesterday! Got the highest rank you could get, now just hoping that Governor Brown approves the 4-0 (4 people on a fire engine, CAL FIRE is currently 3-0) staffing...



Nice, good luck and congrats on rocking the interview!

I just got the call myself, I've got my Chief's Interview scheduled for that FD AO job


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 26, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Nice, good luck and congrats on rocking the interview!
> 
> I just got the call myself, I've got my Chief's Interview scheduled for that FD AO job



Right on man! I'm guessing if you own the Chief's interview then you get hired? Best of luck!


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 26, 2014)

Pretty much yeah. From what I understand, the job offer should come immediately after the interview (not sure if on the spot or after a review process)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 26, 2014)

Project scavenger hunt to the tree swing is a go. 

Now to find a kid I can pay in candy bars and soda to climb the tree and hang it for me.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 26, 2014)

Robb said:


> Project scavenger hunt to the tree swing is a go.
> 
> Now to find a kid I can pay in candy bars and soda to climb the tree and hang it for me.



Best of luck with your hunt for a child I guess?


----------



## mct601 (Feb 26, 2014)

So I get news about two weeks ago that my hospital-based employer is closing its doors. April 10th is the day. Friday I have open inguinal hernia repair. So right now I _can't_ work, can't apply for a new job (can't pass a lift test or physical), and will have no full time job after April 10th. I kinda got :censored::censored::censored::censored: on all at once haha.


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 26, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Hmmmmmmm



Not to worry,, it was completely a joke,, my co workers always said I should have been a comedian vs. a EMT/Medic. I know Robb has been victim to some of my remarks... Its all in fun though.  



Robb said:


> My issue is it is a schedule III narcotic. So thanks to all the wonderful addicts and system advisers in our world if I open my mouth one bit I get labeled a seeker.
> 
> Plus it was for a destroyed prescription so it was a duplicate so that makes it an even bigger pain in the ***. Especially when it's a week after you filled the 150 tablet Rx. I got lots of funny looks from both the pharmacy staff and others around me.
> 
> ...





Robb said:


> You know what's sad? There's people out there that would have. When the pharmacy told me how much it was I almost said screw it and I'll just wait for another 7 days until it can technically be refilled the way it's written and let insurance pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You would be surprised,,, apparently people can eat up to 50 of them things without an issue.. I take one and I have a GCS incompatible with life. I am sure the pharmacist and the docs have heard all the excuses. I lost them, I dropped them in the toilet, I got beaten drugged ganged raped and some guy stole them. Not too long ago I was reading an article in the paper. where a woman was "calling in her mothers Pain meds" pretending to be a physicians office. since it was a Schedule III drug it was considered normal.. Needless to say the insurance company denied the payment, and they called the doctors office to find out it was a total sham....... To make it worse I know the lady its my former Lead Medic's ex wife... Small world eh?


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 26, 2014)

Robb said:


> Project scavenger hunt to the tree swing is a go.
> 
> Now to find a kid I can pay in candy bars and soda to climb the tree and hang it for me.





chaz90 said:


> Best of luck with your hunt for a child I guess?



http://i559.photobucket.com/albums/ss39/fanelli18/free-candy-van.png

You get a link since I can't figure out how to show it in the forum...


----------



## UnkiEMT (Feb 26, 2014)

Robb said:


> For real. 150 tablet Rx and according to the bottle it's a 14 day supply... :wacko: the last one before the one I spilled was 120 and it took me almost a month to go through it. That one said it was for 10 days. How do these people function taking that many narcotic pain killers daily?!?!



When I came home from the ER with a leg fx, they sent me with 10/650 percocets q 4h. Those things would destroy me. I'd take one, then an hour later pass out for 2 hours, wake up and actually be able to focus my eyes after about 30 minutes, wait another 30 minutes and repeat the cycle. This went on for 3 days.

My last narc script (after surgery and a bunch of recovery) was for 5mg vicodins, those would still put me to sleep if I made the mistake of relaxing during the first couple hours after I took them.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 26, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Best of luck with your hunt for a child I guess?




Well that's just creepy when you put it that way.

I'd climb the tree myself but that'd be a tough one to explain if I fell out of it considering I don't think if walk away from that. My don't think I could even make it up it at this point in my life which is sad because it's not a tough looking tree to climb lol. 

Unleashed your picture worked fine, *** :lol:

They had me on roxicet 10mg q4-6 PRN with the Norcos as well. Combined those two once and not doing it again lol.


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 26, 2014)

Robb said:


> Well that's just creepy when you put it that way.
> 
> I'd climb the tree myself but that'd be a tough one to explain if I fell out of it considering I don't think if walk away from that. My don't think I could even make it up it at this point in my life which is sad because it's not a tough looking tree to climb lol.
> 
> ...



My son climbs trees kinda well.. but I don't think I can ship him over from Penna, to Nevada for you.. 

Besides he'd up the price.. He would probably demand video games, or Legos..


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 26, 2014)

Robb said:


> Well that's just creepy when you put it that way.
> 
> I'd climb the tree myself but that'd be a tough one to explain if I fell out of it considering I don't think if walk away from that. My don't think I could even make it up it at this point in my life which is sad because it's not a tough looking tree to climb lol.
> 
> ...



I'm one of those stupid people that refuses to take pain meds. May have just not been in enough pain, yet though :unsure:
Had to go to the dentist a couple months back for an infected wisdom tooth and didn't have insurance, so he offered me penicillin and vicodin, then turned around and said "then again, I remember you as the one that let me fill 7 cavities without the numbing, so is it a no one the vicodin?" 
(I grew up with an addict mother and a drunkard dad, so I don't particulary care for drugs and alcohol. Lmao)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 27, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> My son climbs trees kinda well.. but I don't think I can ship him over from Penna, to Nevada for you..
> 
> Besides he'd up the price.. He would probably demand video games, or Legos..



Only if I get to play with the legos with him. 



9D4 said:


> I'm one of those stupid people that refuses to take pain meds. May have just not been in enough pain, yet though :unsure:
> Had to go to the dentist a couple months back for an infected wisdom tooth and didn't have insurance, so he offered me penicillin and vicodin, then turned around and said "then again, I remember you as the one that let me fill 7 cavities without the numbing, so is it a no one the vicodin?"
> (I grew up with an addict mother and a drunkard dad, so I don't particulary care for drugs and alcohol. Lmao)



I take them, otherwise I'd be even less functional physically. Generally will take 2 tabs in the morning then another single one 6-8 hours later then 4-6 hours later I'll take another before I go to bed. If I'm really hurting or I can't sleep I might take 1.5 or 2 at bedtime. Even that throughout the day feels like a lot. I was taking less narcs and taking naproxen for a week or so which worked alright, not nearly as well, but then I realized my kidneys probably hated me between the naproxen and the maxxed out dose of meloxicam over the last 3 months. Was going to add more tylenol and take out some narcs but there's no real evidence that the reward of >325 mg dosing is worth the risk of hepatic toxicity. I'm ready to get this MRI, even though it's going to blow laying supine for that long, gonna have to zonk me out for that, find out exactly what needs to be done, do it and be done with all these meds, doctors and other nonsense. 

Any change in position will elicit at least one snap, crackle or pop from my back or shoulder. The chiropractor doesn't even adjust me, just does traction and ultrasound because he's not comfortable with "all the noises you make until I can actually see what's going on in your spine so we don't make this even worse."


----------



## UnkiEMT (Feb 27, 2014)

9D4 said:


> I'm one of those stupid people that refuses to take pain meds. May have just not been in enough pain, yet though :unsure:



For me, there's a threshold before which I don't take pain killers, It's somewhere around the "aches" line...the way I figure it, if my shoulder is injured, but doesn't hurt, I'll be a dumbass and forget to favor it.

When it becomes serious pain, though, I'm all about the pain killers. I've injured myself a many times, and been in a great deal of pain. It's not much fun, I don't see any reason to endure it for the sake of enduring it.

That being said, there are times when there are other reasons to skip the pills, when I'm working for example, in which case I just deal with it.

I can see how having your early experiences could change the math on the good idea vs bad idea scale.

A side issue, I don't know about anyone else, but since I've started doing this work, I find myself consistently under-reporting my pain levels, because I'll be damned before I become one of THOSE pts. The scary thing is that I wind up with adequate or even too aggressive pain management.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 27, 2014)

mct601 said:


> So I get news about two weeks ago that my hospital-based employer is closing its doors. April 10th is the day. Friday I have open inguinal hernia repair. So right now I _can't_ work, can't apply for a new job (can't pass a lift test or physical), and will have no full time job after April 10th. I kinda got :censored::censored::censored::censored: on all at once haha.



Will you be on short-term disability after the surgery?  If so, even if your doctor hasn't released you to go back to work before April 10th, your employer should have to continue to pay your benefits until you are released by the doctor.  I know this, because my husband was in a similar situation a couple years ago.

It may not be as much money coming in as you get while working, but it at least would be something.


----------



## alphamikefoxtrot (Feb 27, 2014)

Managing pain is critically-important to the healing process.  At whatever tolerance / level a person becomes distressed as a result of the pain you then begin to sacrifice a great deal of your metabolic capacity dealing with the stress in your body vs alowing your body to heal from the trauma of surgery (in this case heriopathy).  The better rest you're able to allow yourself to get (and by rest I don't mean drooling in front of the TV, I mean overall comfort and quality sleep, most importantly) the better / faster recovery you're going to make. Rest, Hydrate, Recover.

Take the edge off, but don't go over it.


----------



## Household6 (Feb 27, 2014)

Robb, have you looked in to Lidoderm patches? I use them when my shingles flare up, greatest pain relief ever.. and no narcotics.. Just lidocaine..


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 27, 2014)

Epi-do said:


> Will you be on short-term disability after the surgery?  If so, even if your doctor hasn't released you to go back to work before April 10th, your employer should have to continue to pay your benefits until you are released by the doctor.  I know this, because my husband was in a similar situation a couple years ago.
> 
> It may not be as much money coming in as you get while working, but it at least would be something.



Epi I don't think he has the Short Term disability option available to him if he gets hurt. Through his employer anyways. And Last I remember  to pay for one on your own is kinda pricey.. Not exactly the most affordable thing to do as a EMT.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 27, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> Epi I don't think he has the Short Term disability option available to him if he gets hurt. Through his employer anyways. And Last I remember  to pay for one on your own is kinda pricey.. Not exactly the most affordable thing to do as a EMT.



Damn really!? As a full time employee? How long has he been there? STD generally applies to out-of-work injuries because workman's comp covers at work injuries. 

We get:
Medical
Vision
Dental
STD
LTD
AD&D
Then 100k of life insurance (I believe, I can't remember off the top of my head)

All for free unless you want to bump to the PPO then it costs a little but not much. I pay like 9$ a month for an extra 150k of life insurance. They just take $4.50 out of each check every pay period.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 27, 2014)

Household6 said:


> Robb, have you looked in to Lidoderm patches? I use them when my shingles flare up, greatest pain relief ever.. and no narcotics.. Just lidocaine..




No I will have to check them out thank you!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 27, 2014)

Hmm made a contact with a news channel photographer today. Might pan out to some freelancing jobs I hope


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 27, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmm made a contact with a news channel photographer today. Might pan out to some freelancing jobs I hope




Nice dude!


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 27, 2014)

Robb said:


> No I will have to check them out thank you!


They do work. I got them when I shattered my leg a couple years ago. They are very uncomfortable at first, at least for me, but they work. That was my alt to taking narcs.

Also, cadaver lab was a success. I got passed over for being able to cric one, but it was still great. Went 2 for 2 with central lines, 7 for 8 with intubation attempts and got a few IOs and alternative airways.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 27, 2014)

Cadaver labs are fun. I didn't get to crichs it but I got to place a chest tube.


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 27, 2014)

Robb said:


> Cadaver labs are fun. I didn't get to crichs it but I got to place a chest tube.


Yeah, I did a hyalin cartilage cric (is it still a cric if it's not the cricoid cartilage??) wasn't what I expected. 
I was proud of myself for the central lines, but IO... So much faster and easier. Intubation is easier on an actual body, rather than a mannequin.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 27, 2014)

I was really looking forward to that dispatch job.

I physically cannot survive on a 66% salary for the next year anyone in the NorCal/Nevada area know of desk jobs that are hiring and pay well? Busted my *** to get this far, got my revert paperwork right him and I'm considering just tossing it and letting my card go.

You're short on medics and have open shifts every day yet you hire two field medics and don't hire the one who's out on disability? 

That's a :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing joke.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 27, 2014)

Screw that place. That's :censored::censored::censored::censored:ed up.


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 27, 2014)

Hmm to recert my Basic or not. I am not sure it is worth the paperwork unless I go flight, which is not really that desirable anymore.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 27, 2014)

Let that useless piece of paper lapse. Especially if you're not looking at flight anymore.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 27, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 27, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Screw that place. That's :censored::censored::censored::censored:ed up.




It's taking every ounce of my willpower right now to not say something I'm going to regret. 

My card expires at the end of March. Really considering letting it go.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 27, 2014)

Robb said:


> It's taking every ounce of my willpower right now to not say something I'm going to regret.
> 
> My card expires at the end of March. Really considering letting it go.



Do you have a plan for once it lapses? You could be the next Chase


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 27, 2014)

Robb said:


> It's taking every ounce of my willpower right now to not say something I'm going to regret.
> 
> My card expires at the end of March. Really considering letting it go.



That's my question,, I mean yeah if you want to stop being a medic and have another idea lined up. I would say weight your options But if you are just a bit pissed cuz of the situation at hand I would keep it up just in case.


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 27, 2014)

Chase said:


> Hmm to recert my Basic or not. I am not sure it is worth the paperwork unless I go flight, which is not really that desirable anymore.



Cant you test to become a PHRN, or a street skirt? I mean it could be viable if you desire flight eventually, Or is it a whole bunch of hoops to jump through


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 27, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> That's my question,, I mean yeah if you want to stop being a medic and have another idea lined up. I would say weight your options But if you are just a bit pissed cuz of the situation at hand I would keep it up just in case.



This. It's a lot easier to keep your cert updated than having to go through the process of getting a new cert.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 27, 2014)

I've got no backup plan. My backup plan was nursing then either auto/motorcycle or maybe even aircraft mechanics. Can't do any of those with a blown back, neck and a pair of bum shoulders.

I just don't get it.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 27, 2014)

PA/Med school. Let other people do the lifting


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 28, 2014)

I





Robb said:


> I've got no backup plan. My backup plan was nursing then either auto/motorcycle or maybe even aircraft mechanics. Can't do any of those with a blown back, neck and a pair of bum shoulders.
> 
> I just don't get it.



The injury is still a temporary thing right? I mean, I don't know details, but I thought you had an MRI coming up and likely surgery to follow (correct me if I'm wrong). Might be the perfect time to do more school as you recuperate. Do the BSN thing like you were talking about earlier, or go whole hog and push on to med school as I seem to recall you had looked at before. 

Sounds like the job is stringing you along, but hopefully don't let it discourage you too much. This too will pass.

I'm with the earlier suggestion to submit the recert paperwork as well. It's good to have at least until you have another certification in hand and/or career lined up, and you undoubtedly have all the requirements finished at this point. Small fee and paperwork is still easily worth it, even if the righteous anger and frustration makes it hard to see at the moment.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 28, 2014)

The timing is the worst possible for school missed spring and I'd go back half way to two thirds through fall, that was what I was trying to do but the original ortho said 3 months max so I didn't register.

I've lost all respect for midlevel providers after this except for a select few. I will never consent to being evaluated by a PA or NP again. Working in finding out what I need to do to file a grievance with the state medical board against him and his physician that he works for. That guy :censored::censored::censored::censored:ed my life up. Yea I'm the one that crashed my sled but I asked for an MRI from day one and he *refused* to order it, on multiple occasions. I don't go to the doctor unless there's something seriously wrong. Between 2 appointments he spent 10 god damn minutes with me, total. The orthopedic physician I saw for the second opinion spent nearly an hour with me as well as shooting a massive series of X-rays right there in the office. 

The PA also told me "you didn't dislocate your shoulder."

Really? Then why couldn't I move it at all, it felt like my arm was being ripped off and I made the conscious decision to attempt to reduce it myself because otherwise it would've been out of the socket for upwards of 3 hours unless they medevaced me out of there on a helo. Then once I reduced it the pain was immediately, drastically reduced. Sounds like a :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing dislocation to me. You're an ortho PA? What school did you go to because you should ask for your money back jackass.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 28, 2014)

Robb it would suck to see you leave the field altogether.  I think ABQ is hiring dispatchers and they love experienced providers.  Plus you could get back on a bus later on when all that stuff is resolved


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 28, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Robb it would suck to see you leave the field altogether.  I think ABQ is hiring dispatchers and they love experienced providers.  Plus you could get back on a bus later on when all that stuff is resolved



Thanks dude, I really appreciate it. 

It's at the point now that the more I think about it the more I realize I'm really stuck. I have to stay here to keep my health insurance intact and if I leave without going back to work for x amount of time some if not all of the disability has to be repaid. 

I'm just so frustrated with all of this. One thing after another. 

When it comes down to it I do understand why they don't want to spend the money to train me when they know I want to go back to the field, there are just other variables that I don't understand. 

I'm going to bed before I say anything else stupid.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 28, 2014)

100 questions,  thirty minutes of sleep,  taking 45 minutes,  and getting an 85. Ya,  I'm kinda a badass


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 28, 2014)

Worked an a asystole code, with crummy bystander CPR. Getting ready to call it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pulses, tight complexes on the monitor. 

Yippee. Saved another one.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 28, 2014)

Had a 15 year old hanging cardiac arrest last night. It's hard to get the family's screams out of my head. Really crappy way to end the shift.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 28, 2014)

Addrobo said:


> Had a 15 year old hanging cardiac arrest last night. It's hard to get the family's screams out of my head. Really crappy way to end the shift.




That's awful. If you need anything or someone to vent to get ahold of me. Very sad. So young.


----------



## EMT x 626 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey guys so I have a question...
I applied at different places for an EMT position and I was wondering how do I turn down a job offered that I accepted a few days ago?
I don't want to be rude so what's the polite way to say you don't want to work for them anymore?

Thanks


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 28, 2014)

EMT x 626 said:


> Hey guys so I have a question...
> I applied at different places for an EMT position and I was wondering how do I turn down a job offered that I accepted a few days ago?
> I don't want to be rude so what's the polite way to say you don't want to work for them anymore?
> 
> Thanks



"Pay me more of screw off." Usually works well enough for me.


----------



## MunchkinMedic (Feb 28, 2014)

Addrobo said:


> Had a 15 year old hanging cardiac arrest last night. It's hard to get the family's screams out of my head. Really crappy way to end the shift.



 I'm still hearing them too. It :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing sucks. Kept seeing his face when I got home this morning. Call me if you need to.


----------



## EMT x 626 (Feb 28, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> "Pay me more of screw off." Usually works well enough for me.



C'mon I want a legit answer  Something polite please :glare:


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 28, 2014)

EMT x 626 said:


> C'mon I want a legit answer  Something polite please :glare:




What are your thoughts? Do you have something in mind already?

You will get further here asking for help with an existing idea ether than us doing the work for you .

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 28, 2014)

Chase said:


> Hmm to recert my Basic or not. I am not sure it is worth the paperwork unless I go flight, which is not really that desirable anymore.



Keep it....unless it's real easy to get it back once you let it lapse, then it probably doesn't matter.

You just never know.


----------



## emergency123 (Feb 28, 2014)

EMT x 626 said:


> Hey guys so I have a question...
> I applied at different places for an EMT position and I was wondering how do I turn down a job offered that I accepted a few days ago?
> I don't want to be rude so what's the polite way to say you don't want to work for them anymore?
> 
> Thanks


WHat company would that be?? Elite?? lol.. stay 3 months and get your IPAD first....I hear thats what most are doing....


----------



## EMT x 626 (Feb 28, 2014)

emergency123 said:


> WHat company would that be?? Elite?? lol.. stay 3 months and get your IPAD first....I hear thats what most are doing....



Hahahaha I was planning on doing that, but not worth it since I went on a ride along once with their company during my clinical and their place sucks.. It's all old and dirty, not even worth it...

I'm thinking about just saying how I found a job that's closer to where I live instead of traveling 30 miles a day back and forth.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 28, 2014)

EMT x 626 said:


> Hahahaha I was planning on doing that, but not worth it since I went on a ride along once with their company during my clinical and their place sucks.. It's all old and dirty, not even worth it...
> 
> I'm thinking about just saying how I found a job that's closer to where I live instead of traveling 30 miles a day back and forth.



Just say that. Especially if you haven't started new hire orientation yet, just call them up and say "I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to turn down your job offer, I received a better offer at a service closer to home."


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 28, 2014)

EMT x 626 said:


> Hahahaha I was planning on doing that, but not worth it since I went on a ride along once with their company during my clinical and their place sucks.. It's all old and dirty, not even worth it...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about just saying how I found a job that's closer to where I live instead of traveling 30 miles a day back and forth.




After further consideration and receiving an offer closer to home and pays better (if they do), I've decided that I cannot accept your offer of employment. 

You don't have to justify yourself to them, if it were me though I'd tell them what I liked and didn't like politely. How do you know what you can get if you don't ask?


----------



## EMT x 626 (Feb 28, 2014)

Okay thanks for your replies guys. What sucks is that I applied to work at their other station only 15 miles away, but they said there's no opening for that station and that I would have to build up my seniority first before I can request to work there again. Now the only opening is 30 miles away and 60 miles total back and forth so that sucks. I'm just going to go to their orientation and everything until I can have a job closer to home, but most of the companies that's near me sucks... (Elite, Lifeline, Medlife, etc etc..) Waiting on a call back for PRN, but they haven't got back to me yet and it's been almost a week now 

I also got an interview with Care this month so wish me luck!!

Edit: Also, is it bad to go to their orientation, finish everything then maybe a week later or two, I tell them I can't be working for them anymore? What's the worse that can happen to me beside them hating me because I quit like a week or two later? :/


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 28, 2014)

EMT x 626 said:


> Okay thanks for your replies guys. What sucks is that I applied to work at their other station only 15 miles away, but they said there's no opening for that station and that I would have to build up my seniority first before I can request to work there again. Now the only opening is 30 miles away and 60 miles total back and forth so that sucks. I'm just going to go to their orientation and everything until I can have a job closer to home, but most of the companies that's near me sucks... (Elite, Lifeline, Medlife, etc etc..) Waiting on a call back for PRN, but they haven't got back to me yet and it's been almost a week now
> 
> I also got an interview with Care this month so wish me luck!!
> 
> Edit: Also, is it bad to go to their orientation, finish everything then maybe a week later or two, I tell them I can't be working for them anymore? What's the worse that can happen to me beside them hating me because I quit like a week or two later? :/



If you already have another offer just be honest explain the situation they may just tell you one of two things. 

1. Well we can counteroffer to keep you.. (Best thing since sliced bread) But don't make up ridiculous numbers. Lets say the new job offers 2.50/hr more per hour. don't tell them like 6/hr more cause then they'll know your being a screw off.

2. they can tell you well ok then take your jellybucket and punch out. Leave your uniforms behind good day to you sir.


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 28, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Worked an a asystole code, with crummy bystander CPR. Getting ready to call it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn. I never had a return from asystole,, the most I ever got was some PEA from a ton of Epi..


----------



## unleashedfury (Feb 28, 2014)

so I decided to have a house of 3 children today,,, 

Needless to say I forgot how much sugar was in certain beverages and being the only adult present is making me think.. do I have duct tape...


----------



## EMT x 626 (Feb 28, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> If you already have another offer just be honest explain the situation they may just tell you one of two things.
> 
> 1. Well we can counteroffer to keep you.. (Best thing since sliced bread) But don't make up ridiculous numbers. Lets say the new job offers 2.50/hr more per hour. don't tell them like 6/hr more cause then they'll know your being a screw off.
> 
> 2. they can tell you well ok then take your jellybucket and punch out. Leave your uniforms behind good day to you sir.



I'm just going go tell them I have another job offer that's closer to where I live, that's it.

Still waiting on a call back for another company so playing the waiting game sucks!

Edit: Oh yeah, does anyone know if companies are paying you during your orientation and field training? Mine is 2 weeks long..


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 28, 2014)

EMT x 626 said:


> I'm just going go tell them I have another job offer that's closer to where I live, that's it.
> 
> Still waiting on a call back for another company so playing the waiting game sucks!
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, does anyone know if companies are paying you during your orientation and field training? Mine is 2 weeks long..


My opinion. Don't quit before you have something else lined up. Field experience is field experience. My 2 cents.


----------



## EMT x 626 (Feb 28, 2014)

9D4 said:


> My opinion. Don't quit before you have something else lined up. Field experience is field experience. My 2 cents.



Oh yeah I know that, I'm going to go until I get another job offer.
And for now, I will be attending their training, but I was just wondering if they pay you during your field training?


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 28, 2014)

Just got to go into a house that was built in 1790. One of the most beautiful houses I've been in, and nice people too. They even gave my partner and me chocolate lollipops


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 28, 2014)

Why yes dispatch, even though I'm on a day shift that's already been running calls for you, and four night shift crews have come on within the last 20 minutes, I'd just love to leave one of our primary emergency response posts in order to run this hospital to SNF discharge an hour before we're supposed to be getting off.


----------



## EMT x 626 (Mar 1, 2014)

Who do I talk to if I'm telling them I want to quit my job? Human resources, operations manager?


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 1, 2014)

Would you like one of us to just quit for you? Maybe provide a script and dial the number?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 1, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Would you like one of us to just quit for you? Maybe provide a script and dial the number?



Id like a raise. I can give you the phone number to call for me


----------



## terrible one (Mar 1, 2014)

EMT x 626 said:


> Who do I talk to if I'm telling them I want to quit my job? Human resources, operations manager?



Question. How old are you? Have you ever held a full time postion for any job?


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 1, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Id like a raise. I can give you the phone number to call for me



Anything for you, bud  



Don't be mad if I accidentally mix up phone calls, though... The kid may end up with a raise while you're applying for a new iPad :lol:


----------



## EMT x 626 (Mar 1, 2014)

terrible one said:


> Question. How old are you? Have you ever held a full time postion for any job?



This will be my first time working as an EMT so that's why I'm asking. Seesh.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 1, 2014)

It's no different than any other job. There's nothing crazy or special or unique to working as an EMT.


----------



## EMT x 626 (Mar 1, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> It's no different than any other job. There's nothing crazy or special or unique to working as an EMT.



That has nothing to do to my question. As I never had a real
job before so I was just wondering do I call or go to their office and talk to who if I want to quit?


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 1, 2014)

EMT x 626 said:


> Hey guys so I have a question...
> I applied at different places for an EMT position and I was wondering how do I turn down a job offered that I accepted a few days ago?
> I don't want to be rude so what's the polite way to say you don't want to work for them anymore?
> 
> Thanks



So, I know this isn't going to be a popular answer, (Having been bitten by it myself, <i>I</i> don't even particularly like it) but if you already accepted the offer, it would be dishonorable to back out now.

But then, I have a more than usually messed up notion of the proper way to conduct oneself.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 1, 2014)

EMT x 626 said:


> This will be my first time working as an EMT so that's why I'm asking. Seesh.




You are ruining the directionless thread. Start your own thread if you want a serious discussion.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 1, 2014)

^^^^ sorry I was really cranky when I posted that


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 1, 2014)

Occasionally a little cranky is okay.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 1, 2014)

You know, I really am flattered that BLS thought I could fix the elderly, seizing Stage IV brain cancer patient during a 60 second transport, but for future reference, please don't bother waiting on scene for 6 minutes as we respond from the next town over in cases such as this.

Pro tip: If you can clearly read the "Emergency" sign of the ED and you know ALS isn't here yet, probably best to just load and go. We promise we'll understand.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 1, 2014)

Eight hour community paramedic class on a Saturday (Netflixday). Great. I'm all about furthering myself but mandating I go to a class on shift the day before it happens when you're not a supervisor is not going to make me happy.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 1, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> You know, I really am flattered that BLS thought I could fix the elderly, seizing Stage IV brain cancer patient during a 60 second transport, but for future reference, please don't bother waiting on scene for 6 minutes as we respond from the next town over in cases such as this.
> 
> Pro tip: If you can clearly read the "Emergency" sign of the ED and you know ALS isn't here yet, probably best to just load and go. We promise we'll understand.



"But, but....it said right on my skill sheet to call for ALS!"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 1, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> "But, but....it said right on my skill sheet to call for ALS!"



Is that before or after activating the helicopter?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 1, 2014)

That made me grin! (Helicopters are ... Touchy here.)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 1, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Is that before or after activating the helicopter?




After. Definitely after.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 1, 2014)

It's not everyday living in the LA area you get a 3:50am text from the NWS saying "Tornado Warning. Take shelter now"


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 1, 2014)

My ex texted me yesterday with a picture of a flash flood warning on the TV in RivCo asking me what she was supposed to do. I told her grab a snorkel soldier you're going to war! 

She wasn't amused.


I like being friends with my exes hahaha


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 1, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Is that before or after activating the helicopter?



True Story: While I was working in Maine as a basic, I couldn't activate the helicopter. Bystanders could, but I had to have med control do it.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 1, 2014)

Fire Chiefs are God's gift to mankind. When they deem a helicopter is necessary (IE, their department needs some snazzy PR pics; It's been a long boring winter; They like the sounds whirly birds make; That wreck sure sounds scary on the radio), the helicopter will be landing and will be transporting. Advice of the paramedic caring for the patient is often nothing more than an asterisk to be ignored.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 1, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Fire Chiefs are God's gift to mankind. When they deem a helicopter is necessary (IE, their department needs some snazzy PR pics; It's been a long boring winter; They like the sounds whirly birds make; That wreck sure sounds scary on the radio), the helicopter will be landing and will be transporting. Advice of the paramedic caring for the patient is often nothing more than an asterisk to be ignored.




Wait I thought you guys were the top of the food chain there?


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 1, 2014)

Robb said:


> Wait I thought you guys were the top of the food chain there?



We are, except when it comes to helicopters. Patient care is completely our responsibility, but scene command falls under the domain of fire chiefs. We really only see them on MVAs, fire scenes, and cardiac arrests if we're unlucky. The current debate going on is whether helicopters fall under scene command or patient care. We (or at least I) argue that it is basically a choice of medical intervention whether or not a patient needs to be flown and that it should be the medic's call. We really aren't in a position to "need" to fly patients by logistics due to lack of ambulances. There will always be more rigs coming or available if needed. Some fire chiefs argue that it's logistics and if they want the patient flown, they had better get flown. 

Our only argument we can make to overrule the chief is if we tell him it's medically unsafe to fly the patient for some reason and they have to go by ground.

This isn't even taking into account the current debate on helicopter destinations assuming they transport...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 1, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> We are, except when it comes to helicopters. Patient care is completely our responsibility, but scene command falls under the domain of fire chiefs. We really only see them on MVAs, fire scenes, and cardiac arrests if we're unlucky. *The current debate going on is whether helicopters fall under scene command or patient care. We (or at least I) argue that it is basically a choice of medical intervention whether or not a patient needs to be flown and that it should be the medic's call.* We really aren't in a position to "need" to fly patients by logistics due to lack of ambulances. There will always be more rigs coming or available if needed. Some fire chiefs argue that it's logistics and if they want the patient flown, they had better get flown.



I don't understand how any rational person could even begin to argue that transport mode is anything other than a clinical decision.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 1, 2014)

Halothane said:


> I don't understand how any rational person could even begin to argue that transport mode anything other than a clinical decision.



The same people that require their ambulances transport every single patient (including BLS stubbed toes) L&S even as the paramedic in the back is requesting cold transport. Rational has nothing to do with it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 1, 2014)

Delaware has a lovely piece of legislation called "fire chief's law" which, in effect, makes the fire command officer el supreme commander of everything on the scene. Everything. Overruling  the medics, state police.... Even the governor. Now, why Chaz mentioned does happen, but it's certainly not the rule. There are some medics here who've been a fly in the ointment and will always be overruled by the fire chief. But, in the majority of cases, if the medic tells the chief, "I don't need the helicopter", it's cancelled.


----------



## MrJones (Mar 1, 2014)

We let 'em design our ambulances - might as well let them tell us when we can use them....


----------



## Tigger (Mar 2, 2014)

Today we've had two arrests and nothing else. Bodes real well for March.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 2, 2014)

So what do people know about UMC EMS in Lubbock?  One of the medics here is talking it up and it sounds interesting


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 2, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> So what do people know about UMC EMS in Lubbock?  One of the medics here is talking it up and it sounds interesting



Well, I know it's in Texas, and thus should be avoided.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 2, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Well, I know it's in Texas, and thus should be avoided.



Lol my last job before getting drug back to the land of entrapment was in West Texas. .. I didn't completely hate it


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 2, 2014)

I spent three months there, it didn't sit well with my little California boy self.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 2, 2014)

Clearly, I'm going to have to restock linens tomorrow.

I'm getting ready to go take a shower, and I had to go through the supply closet and three trucks before I could find a towel.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 2, 2014)

Venting.....

Last night was absolutely horrible. I messed up on a critical care transport we took and didn't get the info that the cath lab needed. And the sending hospital didn't call report like they said.

This lady was 84 shoveling show started having chest pain and enroute to the cardiac facility she went unresponsive so the FD diverted to the smaller hospital 2 miles from the cardiac facility. 

We picked her up. She was on a vent, propofol drip and heparin drip. Her dose of propofol was 45mcg/kg/min and she was still waking up trying to talk, and pull out anything she could grab on to. They gave 10mg of versed and she was finally sedated, but her pressure dropped dramatically on the way to the other hospital, and she woke up on the cath lab table. 

Just a mess all around. I was exhausted, frustrated, and was made to feel like a complete idiot. Ugh can't wait to come back tonight.


/vent


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 2, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Venting.....
> 
> Last night was absolutely horrible. I messed up on a critical care transport we took and didn't get the info that the cath lab needed. And the sending hospital didn't call report like they said.
> 
> ...



I hate calls like those.

Remember, though, it's all the FD's fault. Next time you see them, kick them in the balls.

Actually, it doesn't matter, kicking the FD in the balls is always worth it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 2, 2014)

So, not for nothing, but why is that your fault? Sounds like the sending hospital was behind the 8 ball and you got caught in the undertow. Do you normally transport vented and sedated patients? I'll admit I only did CCT for a year, but I transported these type of patients almost every day. Unstable From the community hospital to Seattle or Tacoma. I found that Diprivan usually wasn't enough to sedate patients effectively during a bumpy ambulance ride. Our medical directors made it a rule that agitated patients would receive a paralytic, sedation and analgesia for the ride, dosed appropriately. If the community hospital didn't provide that package, the medics had standing orders to medicate the patient prior to transport. We were moving to Ketamine when I left, but my choices were Ativan or Versed along with Roc and  fentanyl or morphine. Does your service provide additional training for CCT or do they just throw you on the truck and say, "good luck"? It shouldn't be a hurry up and go type of thing. When you're doing a CCT of an unstable patient, you should take as much time as you need to get all the info, the patient squared away and YOURSELF comfortable with the transport. (Or as comfortable as you can be.)

There are many more experienced CCT medics that can weigh in on this... Just sounds like you got caught up in the wave of "we're unprepared, but we're going right now anyway!"


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 2, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> So, not for nothing, but why is that your fault? Sounds like the sending hospital was behind the 8 ball and you got caught in the undertow. Do you normally transport vented and sedated patients? I'll admit I only did CCT for a year, but I transported these type of patients almost every day. Unstable From the community hospital to Seattle or Tacoma. I found that Diprivan usually wasn't enough to sedate patients effectively during a bumpy ambulance ride. Our medical directors made it a rule that agitated patients would receive a paralytic, sedation and analgesia for the ride, dosed appropriately. If the community hospital didn't provide that package, the medics had standing orders to medicate the patient prior to transport. We were moving to Ketamine when I left, but my choices were Ativan or Versed along with Roc and  fentanyl or morphine. Does your service provide additional training for CCT or do they just throw you on the truck and say, "good luck"? It shouldn't be a hurry up and go type of thing. When you're doing a CCT of an unstable patient, you should take as much time as you need to get all the info, the patient squared away and YOURSELF comfortable with the transport. (Or as comfortable as you can be.)
> 
> There are many more experienced CCT medics that can weigh in on this... Just sounds like you got caught up in the wave of "we're unprepared, but we're going right now anyway!"




Dude they didn't put her through an FTO period, I doubt there's anything special for CCT.

That's :censored::censored::censored::censored:ed Anjel I'm sorry. That's bogus on the sending's part and it's even worse that the receiving got in a giddy about it, the sending doc is responsible for that patient until the receiving doc accepts the transfer of care. Yell at the doctor that :censored::censored::censored::censored:ed up or the nurse that didn't call report, don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 2, 2014)

I got training on how to turn on the vent that's about it. And no this is only the 4-5 time I have taken a call like this.

The sending facility was in a huge hurry to get her out. They called us priority 1 (L&S) and practically pushed us out the door. Every time I would as a question they would say "don't worry they will have the full report when you get there".

It was a 2 mile transport and I didn't have time to go through paperwork. I didn't ask the patients medical hx or allergies or weight. That's what they were the most angry about. Also I wrote down the dose of the drips but not the drip rate. And our pump was turned off before they had theirs set up. And they didn't know what to run it at. So they were super pissed. And making fun of us as we were leaving.

I just felt like an idiot. I have no idea what I'm doing on those calls.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 2, 2014)

I love you to death darling but your agency needs a wake up call.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 2, 2014)

Robb said:


> I love you to death darling but your agency needs a wake up call.




I know...I agree.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 2, 2014)

Agreed. That is super sketchy. Really, it just sets you up for failure.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 2, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Agreed. That is super sketchy. Really, it just sets you up for failure.




Yep. That's how I see it. Both her and the patient. 

Not cool.


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 2, 2014)

Vent as much as you need to, it is therapeutic (better with a beer) but make sure you also recognize that most of this is on your head, not your company.  While the hospital certainly didn't do you any favors, there were plenty of things you could have done to smooth the trip.

45mcg is a pretty low dose for propofol; no wonder she was waking up.  And 10mg of versed, in someone who's already having issues with their heart...no wonder her pressure dropped.  That's the hospitals fault, but, what did you do to correct this?  Are you allowed to adjust the drip rate or provide your own sedation?  If so, with what?  In the future it's worth "asking" if they want you to give something like fentanyl or ketamine (if you have it) instead of versed for some patients.  It may not change things, but your job is still to be a patient advocate.

Her waking up in the cath lab goes squarely on you.  Continued sedation is your responsibility; did you have your sedative of choice right there, drawn up and ready to go?  If not, why?  Why was your propofol drip turned off before theirs was ready?  In the future you need to be willing to stand up for the patient and what they need; part of that is making sure that the hospitals equipment is ready to go, and part of that will be telling them how much of a sedative the patient is getting.  The staff being pissy because you didn't know the exact drip rate is a bit of a cop-out for them; if they can't figure that out that's a problem.  But...if they are using the same concentration of a drug as you that does make it go smoother.  Just like bringing a patient into the ER, there will be a lag between your arrival and when the hospitals care will truly start; make sure you are prepared to bridge that gap.

If you have a vent that you are supposed to use it is inexscusable for you to not know how to use it.  Doesn't matter if you got little or no official training; it's your responsibility.  Find the manual, read and reread it, and go over and over the ventilator until you can use it in your sleep and know how to troubleshoot any problems that come up.  Unacceptable to do anything less.

Hospitals are often in a hurry, especially with "unstable" or "critical" patients (ie the ones they aren't equipped to deal with).  Make sure you take the time that's needed to find out the information you need; history of present illness, meds given prior, meds currently being given, reaction to those meds, vent settings (if applicable), current vitals (including labwork if applicable), past history, allergies, plan at the receiving hospital.  If you need to be a little firm to get that then do so.  But, pick your battles.  Sometimes it may be easier to load the patient and then take a few minutes before leaving to find the needed info in their paperwork.  Once they are in your truck they are your responsibility; if you need to know something, take the time to find it.  You just found out the hard way that someone may not actually call report, if they do the report might not get to the right people, or it may not contain the right info.  Be ready to fill in the details.  

All to often hospitals get so focused on getting the patient out that they neglect both the patient's care, and what will happen at the receiving facility.  Your job is not just to take them from point A to B, but to properly treat them in between, and make sure the transition is as smooth as possible.

So...take it as a learning experience.  Maybe write down what didn't go well and what could have been done to make it better.  If this is a rarer type of call for you, I'd consider having a written plan for the things you NEED to know, the things you NEED to do, and one for the things that are nice to know and do.  Until you've got more experience it'll help a lot.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 2, 2014)

triemal04 said:


> Vent as much as you need to, it is therapeutic (better with a beer) but make sure you also recognize that most of this is on your head, not your company.  While the hospital certainly didn't do you any favors, there were plenty of things you could have done to smooth the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very, very, very good advice.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 2, 2014)

I cannot adjust drip rates and i have no sedation. I carry versed but her BP was 78/50 and she just received 10mg 10 minutes prior. I never said I didn't know how to work the vent. I said we didn't get training on it. I am a city 911 car. We don't have vents on our trucks. If we have to take a urgent transfer then the vent is brought to us in the hospital. And we have 3 different types of vents. 1 I have yet to use. So it's a little hard to know how to use all three in my sleep. 

Also since my first post I said that I messed up. And the staff at the cath lab are the ones who switched out the IV tubing prior to turning on their pumps. But like I should of known the drip rate.

I will definitely know better for next time.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 2, 2014)

Hmm...

Inotropes anyone?  seems like a great candidate for dobutamine...

Serial small versed doses + fentanyl sounds like a better sedation package for her if you don't have ketamine available.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 2, 2014)

Just applied for a second job in the MICU at a Level 1 Academic hospital. They are expending their unit and looking at possibly starting an ECMO trial. Sounds like a perfect job. It will probably suck trying to juggle two jobs but it should be worth it.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 2, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Venting.....
> 
> Last night was absolutely horrible. I messed up on a critical care transport we took and didn't get the info that the cath lab needed. And the sending hospital didn't call report like they said.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear you had a lousy run.

FWIW, I don't think it sounds like you screwed up. Maybe there are a few things you could have done better, but there are plenty of things that both the sending and receiving could have done better, as well.

CCT is a team sport. In the big picture, you are just a small cog in a big machine.

You are a street medic, not a CCT medic. If you had more training and experience with this stuff you'd be more comfortable with it. Don't beat yourself up.


As an aside, propofol is not a good drug to transport on by itself. 45 mcg is a pretty small dose, but even if you doubled that you might not get a really quiet patient in the high-stimulus transport environment. Next time this happens, try 50-75 mcg boluses of fentanyl instead of a big slug of versed as an adjunct to the prop. Roc/vec is your friend. So is phenylephrine when (not if, but when) the pressure drops.


----------



## exodus (Mar 2, 2014)

What I've also seen with propofol, is to have a 10ml syringe full of it, that way you can piggyback it on in a bolus if they start waking up, giving you time to fix the rate settings.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 2, 2014)

exodus said:


> What I've also seen with propofol, is to have a 10ml syringe full of it, that way you can piggyback it on in a bolus if they start waking up, giving you time to fix the rate settings.



Definitely an idea however it doesn't sound like this patient could tolerate boluses of propfol, especially after the sending knocked her with 10 of versed. 

I've heard enough stories about patients waking up during transport on prop drips to not be stoked if they ever allow us to take it.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 3, 2014)

Robb said:


> Definitely an idea however it doesn't sound like this patient could tolerate boluses of propfol, especially after the sending knocked her with 10 of versed.
> 
> I've heard enough stories about patients waking up during transport on prop drips to not be stoked if they ever allow us to take it.



I've had a few pts start to come around on me with propofol, rather than drawing up a separate syringe on a just in case basis, if I need to knock them back down fast, I just use a flush into a high med-port, then once they're back down, disconnect the line and flush the saline back out. Depending on your tubing, you've got 3-12 mg of drug in there (between the top med pot and the end, ours has about 8). I've only had to do it once, but it worked a treat. That way I don't have to document anything if I didn't need to do it, and there's no confusion as to how much they've received when I drop the pt off.

That being said, most of the time that I take a pt on propofol, they've had appropriate adjunct meds, and are being transported on 40-60 mcg/kg/min. My protocol allows me to adjust up to 100 without med control, so if they're coming up slowly enough, I can just tweak it and put them back down without needing to add the hemodynamic complications of bolusing.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 3, 2014)

I never thought of doing it that way. Seems like it'd be difficult to give a precise dose. Although you know your concentration and know how much volume you're flushing... Still not sure how I feel about it. I guess it's a similar concept with a bolus. Seems more complicated than just having a syringe of it drawn up out of the line before you start it then just flush it once more.

I don't have any real hands on experience with propofol besides a few times in clinicals. Only sedative drip we can take is versed.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 3, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> I've had a few pts start to come around on me with propofol, rather than drawing up a separate syringe on a just in case basis, if I need to knock them back down fast, I just use a flush into a high med-port, then once they're back down, disconnect the line and flush the saline back out. Depending on your tubing, you've got 3-12 mg of drug in there (between the top med pot and the end, ours has about 8). I've only had to do it once, but it worked a treat. That way I don't have to document anything if I didn't need to do it, and there's no confusion as to how much they've received when I drop the pt off.
> 
> That being said, most of the time that I take a pt on propofol, they've had appropriate adjunct meds, and are being transported on 40-60 mcg/kg/min. My protocol allows me to adjust up to 100 without med control, so if they're coming up slowly enough, I can just tweak it and put them back down without needing to add the hemodynamic complications of bolusing.


I would say that with a patient that unstable as what Anjel had, I suspect I would be quite reluctant to bolus the patient with more propofol. Personally, I think that she got stuck with a patient that was forced on her and was basically dumped on the receiving facility. After all, the sending facility apparently did not call report over to the receiving facility. This is just my opinion, I think the sending facility was so desperate to get rid of the patient that they did what ever they could to get the patient sent out, regardless of exactly how legal or safe it was...


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 3, 2014)

Robb said:


> I never thought of doing it that way. Seems like it'd be difficult to give a precise dose. Although you know your concentration and know how much volume you're flushing... Still not sure how I feel about it. I guess it's a similar concept with a bolus. Seems more complicated than just having a syringe of it drawn up out of the line before you start it then just flush it once more.
> 
> I don't have any real hands on experience with propofol besides a few times in clinicals. Only sedative drip we can take is versed.


I think I would have to agree that using the propofol that is in the line already to bolus the patient with what sounds like a saline flush just sounds more complicated than it needs to be. If I suspected that I needed to bolus the patient with some more propofol, I think I would probably draw up a small amount of propofol in a syringe and then have that available for an immediate bolus, drawn from the same bag as the drip, so the concentration is the same but I can have a lot more control over  the bolus amount and I don't have to worry about having to effectively re-prime the line with propofol. If I don't end up needing to use the bolus, I can simply put it right back in the bag. That way there's no question about how much was infused and the total amount of drug never changes... except for what goes in the patient. 

And no, I don't have any hands-on experience with propofol, but given what I know of the stuff, I'd probably prefer to bolus a patient this way... unless I can somehow program the pump with a bolus pre-set.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 3, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> I think I would have to agree that using the propofol that is in the line already to bolus the patient with what sounds like a saline flush just sounds more complicated than it needs to be. If I suspected that I needed to bolus the patient with some more propofol, I think I would probably draw up a small amount of propofol in a syringe and then have that available for an immediate bolus, drawn from the same bag as the drip, so the concentration is the same but I can have a lot more control over  the bolus amount and I don't have to worry about having to effectively re-prime the line with propofol. If I don't end up needing to use the bolus, I can simply put it right back in the bag. That way there's no question about how much was infused and the total amount of drug never changes... except for what goes in the patient.
> 
> And no, I don't have any hands-on experience with propofol, but given what I know of the stuff, I'd probably prefer to bolus a patient this way... *unless I can somehow program the pump with a bolus pre-set.*



Our pumps can do a bolus. 


Well.. I thought they could but now I'm looking at the manual and can't find how to do it.

Edit: Found it. Pretty easy, set your volume hit start and away it goes then goes back to the program. From looking at it it seems like you could preset the volume and even if you couldn't as long as you've done your math ahead of time it wouldn't take more than a few seconds to punch it in. 

We use the BodyGuard 121 Twins pump. Pretty darn easy to use.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 3, 2014)

Robb said:


> I never thought of doing it that way. Seems like it'd be difficult to give a precise dose. Although you know your concentration and know how much volume you're flushing... Still not sure how I feel about it. I guess it's a similar concept with a bolus. Seems more complicated than just having a syringe of it drawn up out of the line before you start it then just flush it once more.



As far as knowing how much you're bolusing goes, it's exactly the same as using a syringe full of propofol, up to the limit of the volume of the tubing (Actually not quite, you're going to have some turbulent mixing at the head of the saline, but the engineer in me says that's ignorable.), and when you have to do it, it's more work, but it saves work when you don't have to do it, and I figure that it balances out. It's rare that a pt starts coming up fast enough from propofol that you can't adjust the infusion to keep them down.



> I would say that with a patient that unstable as what Anjel had, I suspect I would be quite reluctant to bolus the patient with more propofol. Personally, I think that she got stuck with a patient that was forced on her and was basically dumped on the receiving facility. After all, the sending facility apparently did not call report over to the receiving facility. This is just my opinion, I think the sending facility was so desperate to get rid of the patient that they did what ever they could to get the patient sent out, regardless of exactly how legal or safe it was...



I quite agree, once the pt starts tanking, I would be very unlikely to bolus more propofol.

Further, I think you're right, the sending facility was doing a dump. They likely either were panicking because the pt was significantly above their usual cardiac acuity (Probable, given that they're only 2 miles from a cardiac center.), or were too busy to take the time to treat the pt appropriately. (As you said, they didn't bother calling report...). Or both.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 3, 2014)

Robb said:


> Our pumps can do a bolus.



Damn you and your fancy equipment having ways.


----------



## exodus (Mar 3, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Damn you and your fancy equipment having ways.



Cant all pumps bolus if you program them to?


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 3, 2014)

exodus said:


> Cant all pumps bolus if you program them to?



Mine can, but it's not an easy system, I'd have to set a new drip with the desire bolus and a rate of 999 ml/hr, which unfortunately involved tabbing through a few screens, and would erase the settings and info of my previous drip.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 3, 2014)

In transport of the intubated patient, I think it is much better to use a NMB than to mess with bolusing propofol, slugging versed on top of propofol, etc. 

You can get into hemodynamic trouble pretty quick with propofol boluses. It's one thing if you have a way to treat that quickly, but in certain patients it can be a real problem if you don't.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 3, 2014)

8 hour drive up to Nor Cal for a interview. See y'all later!


----------



## unleashedfury (Mar 3, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> True Story: While I was working in Maine as a basic, I couldn't activate the helicopter. Bystanders could, but I had to have med control do it.





chaz90 said:


> Fire Chiefs are God's gift to mankind. When they deem a helicopter is necessary (IE, their department needs some snazzy PR pics; It's been a long boring winter; They like the sounds whirly birds make; That wreck sure sounds scary on the radio), the helicopter will be landing and will be transporting. Advice of the paramedic caring for the patient is often nothing more than an asterisk to be ignored.



Were in the same boat we need medical direction to activate a helo,, but a fire chief with no medical background can fly one just cause he wants to.. I tend to use it to my advantage sometimes. When I know a patient is going to need to be flown, which rarely happens since I'm on average 30 minutes from a Level 1 Trauma center. I just call the fire chief and say he can you send me a helicopter.. Sure. 



Anjel said:


> I cannot adjust drip rates and i have no sedation. I carry versed but her BP was 78/50 and she just received 10mg 10 minutes prior. I never said I didn't know how to work the vent. I said we didn't get training on it. I am a city 911 car. We don't have vents on our trucks. If we have to take a urgent transfer then the vent is brought to us in the hospital. And we have 3 different types of vents. 1 I have yet to use. So it's a little hard to know how to use all three in my sleep.
> 
> Also since my first post I said that I messed up. And the staff at the cath lab are the ones who switched out the IV tubing prior to turning on their pumps. But like I should of known the drip rate.
> 
> I will definitely know better for next time.



I would definitely put my foot down. and get every bit of info on that patient prior to even loading him/her up. It wasn't your fault and I don't think you screwed up. Its more of the Band Aid Shop just wanted to get them out of there as quickly and as fast as possible. Which is poor continuum of care on their behalf. 


CALEMT said:


> 8 hour drive up to Nor Cal for a interview. See y'all later!



Good luck and have a safe trip


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 3, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> I would definitely put my foot down. and get every bit of info on that patient prior to even loading him/her up. It wasn't your fault and I don't think you screwed up. Its more of the Band Aid Shop just wanted to get them out of there as quickly and as fast as possible. Which is poor continuum of care on their behalf.



The biggest trick for people with 911 experience but relatively little IFT experience to learn is to be comfortable pinning RNs to the wall to get the information you need, and be skilled enough at it that only the worst of them complain. (The difference between a good shop and a bad shop is easily seen by whether they back you up or not when those complaints come in.)

I can, have, and almost certainly will again, straight up told nurses that I won't accept the pt until I know everything I want to know. Being on that side of that particular power play is something that almost never happens in 911, and indeed, is somewhat anathematic to the 911 mentality of taking control of the scene when you walk in, and thus automatically "accepting" the patient.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 3, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> The biggest trick for people with 911 experience but relatively little IFT experience to learn is to be comfortable pinning RNs to the wall to get the information you need, and be skilled enough at it that only the worst of them complain. (The difference between a good shop and a bad shop is easily seen by whether they back you up or not when those complaints come in.)
> 
> I can, have, and almost certainly will again, straight up told nurses that I won't accept the pt until I know everything I want to know. Being on that side of that particular power play is something that almost never happens in 911, and indeed, is somewhat anathematic to the 911 mentality of taking control of the scene when you walk in, and thus automatically "accepting" the patient.



This is very true. I have wound up talking to s house mouse because the department was very not forthcoming with information I needed


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 3, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Damn you and your fancy equipment having ways.




Haha at the end of the day I'm pretty damn spoiled where I work. Plenty of bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: we deal with, like serious bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: but we've got nice things.

I found out my shift line has a brand new ambulance on it right now...bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:!


----------



## SSwain (Mar 4, 2014)

I might be hanging up my boots. I have not been on a call or on duty since the beginning of the year.

I threw out my back early January, and have been seeing a chiropractor 2x/week since. Every time I feel I am getting better, something happens and out it goes again.
Finally, after a few doctor visits, x-rays and ultimately an MRI...I have been diagnosed with Spondylolisthesis.

I had been on Vicodin for the pain and cyclobenzaprine for the muscle spasms...but those have lost effectiveness, and I don't want to treat the symptoms  anymore. I want to cure the cause. 
Exercise if possible, back brace if needed and surgery if required as a last resort.

I am due to recertify in two weeks...I need to talk to my chief to see what the department feels is proper. Seeing as how I am a "paid on call" EMT-B, I am not sure they want to invest a whole lot into me at this point in time.

I just needed to get this self-pity out and get on with my life. No comments needed.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 4, 2014)

Just found out Acadian Ambulance has a remote medic side... Soooo tempted to look into that.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 4, 2014)

So we're transporting a patient Code 3 ALS. In our specific system that means the fire department paramedic rescue squad is leading our ambulance, both vehicles lights and sirens. 

Anywho, we turn a corner and out the back windows I see an ambulance and rescue squad (from County Fire who has jurisdiction in the areas neighboring our city) coming down the road going the same direction also lights and sirens. They catch up and fall in behind us making a nice little parade of FD Rescue truck, ambulance, ambulance, FD rescue Squad lights and sirens.  

Then as we're slowing to clear an intersection, I see the other ambulance get out of the line and start pulling up on our right side so I'm thinking "WTF, are they seriously going to try and pass us??" But nope, they turned right while we went straight. 

Funny thing is that we were both going to the same hospital, we just went down a different cross street, which worked for us because as we were pulling into the ER lot we could see them still driving up a block or two away. Needless to say our fd medics were joking with theirs about taking the long way as we wheeled our pt's in lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 4, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> So we're transporting a patient Code 3 ALS. In our specific system that means the fire department paramedic rescue squad is leading our ambulance, both vehicles lights and sirens.
> 
> Anywho, we turn a corner and out the back windows I see an ambulance and rescue squad (from County Fire who has jurisdiction in the areas neighboring our city) coming down the road going the same direction also lights and sirens. They catch up and fall in behind us making a nice little parade of FD Rescue truck, ambulance, ambulance, FD rescue Squad lights and sirens.
> 
> ...




I hate running in lines like that. Had most of my close calls being near the back of the line. People are dumb and see one go by and are like sweet I can go! False. 

I will admit it is somewhat entertaining with a big parade though. Every pedi arrest I've transported got a PD escort leapfrog style. Definitely helps smooth the ride having PD blocking for us. Less stops and goes.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 4, 2014)

Man I sure hope I get hired up here. Hard to believe I'm still in California... the people are nice up here! I can hunt/fish, I'm 2 hours away from the Sierras its almost like my idea of redneck heaven haha


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 4, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> Man I sure hope I get hired up here. Hard to believe I'm still in California... the people are nice up here! I can hunt/fish, I'm 2 hours away from the Sierras its almost like my idea of redneck heaven haha



I guess its true when they say Nor Cal and So Cal are practically two different states lol


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 4, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> I guess its true when they say Nor Cal and So Cal are practically two different states lol



One would never think but its true haha


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 4, 2014)

Both of my calls today have been DOA. Pretty sure I may actually be the Grim Reaper.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 4, 2014)

Would you like me to send you a cloak?


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 4, 2014)

Robb said:


> I hate running in lines like that. Had most of my close calls being near the back of the line. People are dumb and see one go by and are like sweet I can go! False.
> 
> I will admit it is somewhat entertaining with a big parade though. Every pedi arrest I've transported got a PD escort leapfrog style. Definitely helps smooth the ride having PD blocking for us. Less stops and goes.



Had a second call go train style, except this time it was the Pt's husband trying to follow us through the lights! We pulled over, one of our FFs hopped out, told him he CANNOT do that, ....and he promptly continued to follow us through the next red light!  -_- So for traffic safety and due concern we downgraded to code 2 (no lights or sirens, following all normal traffic rules - I feel I have to clarify because I found out through here that some areas have different definitions of code 2 that involve the use of the lights still lol)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 4, 2014)

Got trial contacts today. Getting them in is the easy part...any tricks on how to get these little buggers out though? Gotta be careful not to switch them since they're two different lenses.

They don't bug me for a while then all of the sudden it's like gahhh what's in my eye?! 



Jim37F said:


> Had a second call go train style, except this time it was the Pt's husband trying to follow us through the lights! We pulled over, one of our FFs hopped out, told him he CANNOT do that, ....and he promptly continued to follow us through the next red light!  -_- So for traffic safety and due concern we downgraded to code 2 (no lights or sirens, following all normal traffic rules - I feel I have to clarify because I found out through here that some areas have different definitions of code 2 that involve the use of the lights still lol)




Seems like the patient probably didn't need the emergent transport then... I hate it when people do that. That's one thing I'm not nice about. I'll tell people if they follow us ping code through lights that they will be ticketed by PD. I have had PD give a family member a ride and came code with us because dad was in the front seat and mom was too distraught, rightfully so seeing as I was working her kid, to sit in the back with us so PD offered up a ride.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 4, 2014)

I've called in those drivers to PD before. They're not happy with me when they come in to the ED with a ticket, but that's their problem not mine


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 4, 2014)

HUVr boards... Don't fall for it. Super phony.


----------



## EMDispatch (Mar 5, 2014)

Robb said:


> Got trial contacts today. Getting them in is the easy part...any tricks on how to get these little buggers out though? Gotta be careful not to switch them since they're two different lenses.
> 
> They don't bug me for a while then all of the sudden it's like gahhh what's in my eye?!



I got contacts a few months back for when I'm doing firefighting. It takes a few days/weeks for them to get comfortable. If they don't you may want to try eye drops. Mine still get to me, but I wear them most nights because I can't go blind to a night structure fire again.

I find I have to look away from the lens when I put it in and slide it onto my eye. Taking them out I do the reverse, but the hard part is just getting the hang of pinching them out. I'd say give 2-3 days, the first day it took me 15 minutes to get them out and by day 3 it took about 45 seconds.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 5, 2014)

Robb said:


> Got trial contacts today. Getting them in is the easy part...any tricks on how to get these little buggers out though? Gotta be careful not to switch them since they're two different lenses.
> 
> They don't bug me for a while then all of the sudden it's like gahhh what's in my eye?!



Largely what EMDispatch said. 

Getting them out, more than anything else, is about getting over the fear of touching your own eye. The eye is pretty resilient, you can put a fair amount more pressure than you think you can on it without it being a problem.

Best technique as you start is probably to put your finger smack dab on the center of the contact, then look up thus dragging the contact off the lens of the eye, then pinch it off with the sides of your index finger and thumb. Always then put it directly into a case that's labeled for R vs L.

If you're having problems with them becoming uncomfortable, you're probably having problems with them drying out, it takes a while for your eye to get used to having to make the extra moisture it needs to keep up with the contacts. Carry a bottle of rewetting drops and use them often, try to put drops in before they become uncomfortable.

As much as I hate giving any money to Walmart, the equate brand contact solution is about a fifth the price of any others that I can find.


----------



## exodus (Mar 5, 2014)

Robb said:


> I hate running in lines like that. Had most of my close calls being near the back of the line. People are dumb and see one go by and are like sweet I can go! False.
> 
> I will admit it is somewhat entertaining with a big parade though. Every pedi arrest I've transported got a PD escort leapfrog style. Definitely helps smooth the ride having PD blocking for us. Less stops and goes.




I've had that once and it was for a 20 something year old GSW to the head suicide.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 5, 2014)

I've only had one PD escort, and one more lone motorcycle cop attempt to give us one en route to an urgent care facility for a transfer. 

The one escort we had was to the trauma center down an interstate for an accidental GSW to the neck, and I can't say it helped at all. 

The lone motorcop playing around was a danger to us, himself, and everyone else around him. Our supervisor actually called the PD sergeant afterwards and asked nicely if his officers could avoid doing that in the future. The gesture was very much appreciated, but the concept was flawed.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 5, 2014)

Just passed my Chief's Interview for Ambulance Operator position! Job offer is contingent on passing a medical exam, but that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 5, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Just passed my Chief's Interview for Ambulance Operator position! Job offer is contingent on passing a medical exam, but that shouldn't be a problem



Congratulations!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 5, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> I've only had one PD escort, and one more lone motorcycle cop attempt to give us one en route to an urgent care facility for a transfer.
> 
> The one escort we had was to the trauma center down an interstate for an accidental GSW to the neck, and I can't say it helped at all.
> 
> The lone motorcop playing around was a danger to us, himself, and everyone else around him. Our supervisor actually called the PD sergeant afterwards and asked nicely if his officers could avoid doing that in the future. The gesture was very much appreciated, but the concept was flawed.



I agree, with that. Cool gesture, bad performance. 

I'm not a fan of it and I will never ask, the last one I couldn't have told them no anyways seeing as it was a LEO's son. I've never had a single vehicle escort. Had a single cop trail us going emergent. The three times I've had it we had 3 or 4 cops and I really don't remember ever coming to a complete stop but I'll admit my concentration was elsewhere. We did get to the hospital really fast though.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 5, 2014)

Got into work tonight to find a brand spanking new truck awaiting me. Good way to start off a shift!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 5, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Got into work tonight to find a brand spanking new truck awaiting me. Good way to start off a shift!



We worked out all the kinks with 108


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 5, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Just passed my Chief's Interview for Ambulance Operator position! Job offer is contingent on passing a medical exam, but that shouldn't be a problem



Congrats man!


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 5, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> We worked out all the kinks with 108



Not all of them. We need a glove box holder something fierce.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 5, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Not all of them. We need a glove box holder something fierce.



Much more importantly though, does it have a cup holder?


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 5, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Much more importantly though, does it have a cup holder?



Two. Just found out it fits a large Chick-Fil-A lemonade quite nicely. 4 miles in so far this evening, and no sticky disasters.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 5, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Two. Just found out it fits a large Chick-Fil-A lemonade quite nicely. 4 miles in so far this evening, and no sticky disasters.



In that case, you're doing better than me, so put some gloves in your thigh pocket and quit complaining. 

This is the first service I've ever worked for that didn't have cupholders in the rigs, we have those little floor caddys, and they just aren't the same.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 5, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> So we're transporting a patient Code 3 ALS. In our specific system that means the fire department paramedic rescue squad is leading our ambulance, both vehicles lights and sirens.
> 
> Anywho, we turn a corner and out the back windows I see an ambulance and rescue squad (from County Fire who has jurisdiction in the areas neighboring our city) coming down the road going the same direction also lights and sirens. They catch up and fall in behind us making a nice little parade of FD Rescue truck, ambulance, ambulance, FD rescue Squad lights and sirens.
> 
> ...





Robb said:


> I hate running in lines like that. Had most of my close calls being near the back of the line. People are dumb and see one go by and are like sweet I can go! False.
> 
> I will admit it is somewhat entertaining with a big parade though. Every pedi arrest I've transported got a PD escort leapfrog style. Definitely helps smooth the ride having PD blocking for us. Less stops and goes.



When I was sent out to New York for hurricane Sandy this was how we had to respond. We had 15 ambulances driving lights and sirens from upstate New York all the way down to New Jersey.

Once we set up our FOB in New York we were sending out as many as 150 ambulances at one time all lights and sirens to do evacs of hospitals. Talk about a train of flashy lights


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 5, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> In that case, you're doing better than me, so put some gloves in your thigh pocket and quit complaining.
> 
> This is the first service I've ever worked for that didn't have cupholders in the rigs, we have those little floor caddys, and they just aren't the same.



All of ours have cup holders however I have been in ones that don't. The normal solution to that is stick 2 foam, head beds together and cut 2 holes in them.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 5, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> All of ours have cup holders however I have been in ones that don't. The normal solution to that is stick 2 foam, head beds together and cut 2 holes in them.




I cut boxes of gloves in half and tape them to stuff. Use the gloves to fill the gaps 

Works great for medic internships.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 5, 2014)

Just found out my best friend and roommate's younger brother who's been in remission from leukemia after a three year battle is back in the hospital and they're worried it may be back.

Please keep JP Avilla and the entire Avilla family in your thoughts.

JP is a HS senior and has busted his *** to stay up on his school work and is slated to graduate with his class that he started with. He's currently in an internship at the Trauma Center following primarily physicians but all sorts of healthcare professionals. He's ridden on the ambulance with me, when he was healthy enough, multiple times and wants nothing more to pass the care and compassion he received along. His biggest interest is oncology and cancer research, primarily pediatric cancer. 

The Avilla family has 5 children, including JP, and although two are out of the house they still need all the help they can get. If another fundraiser is started or the old one is reopened I will be sure to post a link. Also, if they reopen his blood bank account I will post the information to donate as well.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 5, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Not all of them. We need a glove box holder something fierce.



No kidding. I wind up wedging a couple of boxes between the seats and the radio console. At least you got the slight tilt in the CAD screen mount.

...and it does have the MOST FREAKIN' OBNOXIOUS siren evah!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 5, 2014)

Robb said:


> Just found out my best friend and roommate's younger brother who's been in remission from leukemia after a three year battle is back in the hospital and they're worried it may be back.
> 
> Please keep JP Avilla and the entire Avilla family in your thoughts.
> 
> ...



Will do bud.


----------



## Brevi (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a hiring test tomorrow, and I can't sleep at all :/


----------



## MMiz (Mar 8, 2014)

As a reminder, this thread was meant for all of the subjects that _weren't_ EMS related or worthy of their own threads.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes. So let's get back to talking about Robb's mom.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 8, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Yes. So let's get back to talking about Robb's mom.



Well this may get interesting...


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 8, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well this may get interesting...



Should it have its own thread? :lol:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 8, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Should it have its own thread? :lol:



As long as it's EMS related lol


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 8, 2014)

I think that's a topic for a different day :unsure:

I have a question that I've been going through for a few days now and every time I answer part of it, it opens up another question. haha
So I've found out the reasons that CPAP would cause a BP drop. So, just a question, if you have a pt that has CHF and is hypotensive (which wouldn't be too much of a reach), do you just forego the CPAP and leave the fluid? Just push some lasix and call it good...? Technically, my protocols don't say anything about hypotension, but knowing it would drop it, what would you theoretically do? For obvious reasons you don't want to put more fluid in to keep the BP, so...


----------



## Anjel (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm finally embracing my night shift sleep schedule. So what if I sleep during the day, and party all night ;-p. 

All the fun happens at night anyway.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 8, 2014)

9D4 said:


> I think that's a topic for a different day :unsure:
> 
> I have a question that I've been going through for a few days now and every time I answer part of it, it opens up another question. haha
> So I've found out the reasons that CPAP would cause a BP drop. So, just a question, if you have a pt that has CHF and is hypotensive (which wouldn't be too much of a reach), do you just forego the CPAP and leave the fluid? Just push some lasix and call it good...? Technically, my protocols don't say anything about hypotension, but knowing it would drop it, what would you theoretically do? For obvious reasons you don't want to put more fluid in to keep the BP, so...



Good question. I definitely wouldn't use Lasix on someone who is hypotensive. Depending on how bad their pulmonary edema is, this could be someone who needs to end up intubated for purposes of PPV and eventually on pressors.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 8, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I'm finally embracing my night shift sleep schedule. So what if I sleep during the day, and party all night ;-p.
> 
> All the fun happens at night anyway.


That's what I do. Great minds think alike.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 8, 2014)

Anyone want this? Send me a PM  and I'll drop it in the mail to you.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 8, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Good question. I definitely wouldn't use Lasix on someone who is hypotensive. Depending on how bad their pulmonary edema is, this could be someone who needs to end up intubated for purposes of PPV and eventually on pressors.


Wasn't even thinking about Lasix causing further hypotension hypotension. So, yeah. No way around tubing them if they have bad pulmonary edema with hypotension. Good to know.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 8, 2014)

bought my new DD/toy today



84 Chevy K10. Mechanically in good shape and only needs a few things (like electrical, unfortunately, in a few places)


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 8, 2014)

Now I'm up in Merced for a interview in Mariposa tomorrow... I like all the new scenery but I'm not going to lie when I say I'm going to be glad when I'm done with all this driving.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm not 100% against intubating a patient like that, but positive pressure ventilation may still worsen their hypotension due to increase in intrathoracic pressure decreasing venous return. Also I imagine the patient is still awake. Attempting to intubated without sedation may cause trauma to the airway and increase heart rate worsening the pulmonary edema. If you sedate them, it may worsen their hypotension.

So sounds like to treat the pulmonary edema, we need to treat their hypotension first. I guess we'll need a pressor, I am think levophed (2-10 mcg/min, right?) instead of dopamine since I don't want to increase the heart rate. Then probably CPAP instead of intubated unless I want to sedate too. Is my thinking sound?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 8, 2014)

*re*

At that point it is called Cardiogenic Shock. Though it seems counter intuitive I would still be giving fluids despite the pulmonary edema (pulmonary edema in cardiogenic shock is not fluid overload so Lasix is useless)  along with dopamine since we do not have dobutamine in California.  Levo being a potent vasoconstrictor makes no sense to me as what they really need a B1 agonist to increase cardio strength.  Also consider CA++ for its effect on increasing cardiac output via increasing the pumping action.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 8, 2014)

DrankTheKoolaid said:


> At that point it is called Cardiogenic Shock. Though it seems counter intuitive I would still be giving fluids despite the pulmonary edema (pulmonary edema in cardiogenic shock is not fluid overload so Lasix is useless)  along with dopamine since we do not have dobutamine in California.  Levo being a potent vasoconstrictor makes no sense to me as what they really need a B1 agonist to increase cardio strength.  Also consider CA++ for its effect on increasing cardiac output via increasing the pumping action.


How I imagine it is that making the heart pump faster would worsen the pulmonary edema. Cause isn't the pulmonary edema from failure of the left ventricle to pump blood out (backing up into the lungs), but the right ventricle would continue to pump normally pushing more blood into the lungs.

I was thinking I want to increase system vascular resistance to increase the blood pressure, which I think levophed would do, and decrease the preload whether it's positive pressure ventilation or CPAP to reduce the amount of blood being pumped into the lung area. I don't think we can do anything to fix the left ventricle.

What's the difference between dopamine and dobutamine?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 8, 2014)

Aprz said:


> How I imagine it is that making the heart pump faster would worsen the pulmonary edema. Cause isn't the pulmonary edema from failure of the left ventricle to pump blood out (backing up into the lungs), but the right ventricle would continue to pump normally pushing more blood into the lungs.
> 
> I was thinking I want to increase system vascular resistance to increase the blood pressure, which I think levophed would do, and decrease the preload whether it's positive pressure ventilation or CPAP to reduce the amount of blood being pumped into the lung area. I don't think we can do anything to fix the left ventricle.
> 
> What's the difference between dopamine and dobutamine?



Someone much more educated then myself, if this is inaccurate please jump in but i'll give it a shot.


Dopamine is dose dependent 1 - 2 mcg/kg/min renal ( no longer taught as not truly accurate ) 5 - 10 inotropic B1 ( increased cardiac strength of contraction ) and 10+ Alpha effects to increase vascular tone with the chronotropic effects being a side effect and not direct effect.  Dobutamine  is a B1 adrenergic which increases inotropic. Levophed/Norepinephrine is a potent Alpha adrenergic.

With someone with hypertension and pulmonary edema one has to assume the heart is no longer able to pump against the increased arterial pressure so CPAP and vasodilation (NTG/MSO4) to decrease both preload and after load is the normal path we take.

But with hypotension and pulmonary edema you have cardiogenic shock.  At this point we have to increase cardiac contractility which is where the B1's come in dopamine/dobutamine.  Once in hospital and after studies they can move further down the list with medications like milrinone if the patient is experiencing full washout of the Beta receptors making the dopamine/dobutamine less effective.

So your patient is already shocky and experiencing global ischemia, if you add a pressor to it you will starve even more tissue of blood and oxygenation furthering the effects of shock.  So think fixing the problem.. When teaching shock I use the 3 P's.  Its either the Product (Blood/Fluid) Pump (Heart) or Pipes (vascular tone).  If you are able to figure out which is the main culprit attempt to fix it first instead of just shot gunning it.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 9, 2014)

Cardiac is not my area of specialty by any means, but I'll take a shot at this.

The problem in cardiogenic shock is that the left side of the heart is not able eject blood effectively, so blood volume and pressure builds up retrograde through the cardiopulmonary circuit: LV-->LA-->PA-->RA-->RV.  As volume increases in the pulmonary vasculature, pressure increases to the point that hydrostatic pressure becomes greater than the serum oncotic pressure, and serum leaks across the alveolar-capillary membrane into the alveoli, which of course impairs oxygen diffusion and causes hypoxemia.

"Drying the patient out" with fluid restriction and diuretics used to be a mainstay of treatment and from what I've seen is still used, though I know there are varying opinions on how well it works. Certainly having more vascular volume than is necessary is probably quite unhelpful, but achieving sub-normal vascular volumes causes problems of its own.

Patients in CHF/cardiogenic shock are not usually fluid depleted, so lack of preload isn't the problem, and in fact their CVP is usually high. Therefore giving IVF probably isn't going to help at all, and may worsen things as it increases volume in the vascular system but does nothing to improve heart function. Like always, you may see different protocols and practices out there. Different docs do things differently. But the basic problem is NOT lack of volume.

What we need to do here is help the ventricles pump more effectively.

Norepi actually has more beta inotropic effects than dopamine does, but they are offset by its very potent alpha vasopressor effects. The net clinical effect is often a rise in both SBP and DBP but little or no increase in CO. It causes tachycardia too, which simultaneously increases myocardial oxygen demand and decreases coronary perfusion, which is always bad for someone with a sick heart. I don't think I've ever seen or heard of it being used routinely in cardiogenic shock.

Dopamine's clinical effects are very similar to norepi, except that, as Koolaid explained, the adrenergic receptors it targets depends on the dose given. The "beta" dose range of 5-10 mcg/kg/min is probably where you want to be here, because we are just trying to make the LV pump more effectively. Unfortunately, what often happens is that people don't get the BP as high as they want it in that 5-10 range, so they keep increasing the dose until they get the BP up, but CO does not increase correspondingly because above 10, the alpha pressor effects predominate and cause a higher SVR, which impairs CO. You can see this in patients with a PA cath or other CO monitor.

Of the adrenergic agonists, dobutamine is probably the best single agent for heart failure. It has only B1 and B2 effects; no alpha effects. Because of that, it increases myocardial contractility and often cause a small decrease in SVR. You often see a significant increase in CO without a dramatic increase in BP. Unfortunately, when people use it without a CO monitor, they interpret the fact that BP doesn't improve a ton as "it isn't working well, let's switch to dopamine". Dobutamine causes less tachycardia than dopamine, which is another plus. In a patient whose SVR is already low, you can add vasopressin or phenylephrine or low-dose norepinephrine to give a little squeeze.

Milrinone is a phosphidesterase inhibitor that does not activate adrenergic receptors. It improves myocardial function by increasing intracellular Ca levels. It causes no tachycardia and, like dobutamine, causes mild decreases in SVR, which is often helpful but can be offset by other drugs if SVR is already low. It has other beneficial hormonal effects such as improving catecholamine sensitivity and reducing the vascular effects of systemic inflammation. 

As far as the original question, whether or not to CPAP? I'd say definitely. PPV with pharmacologic support is they way to go.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 9, 2014)

Excellent post. I learned a lot from both of you. Thanks.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't understand why trying out for an EMS competition team made me more nervous than actual calls. Probably something to do with being filmed and having an audience of people watching and waiting for me to screw up...


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 9, 2014)

Halothane said:


> Milrinone is a phosphidesterase inhibitor that does not activate adrenergic receptors. It improves myocardial function by increasing intracellular Ca levels. It causes no tachycardia and, like dobutamine, causes mild decreases in SVR, which is often helpful but can be offset by other drugs if SVR is already low. It has other beneficial hormonal effects such as improving catecholamine sensitivity and reducing the vascular effects of systemic inflammation.



We rarely use Milrinone, maybe a few times a year, but it usually works well. 

I am curious to see the future for Impellas in refractory cardiogenic shock. Our CV docs are still on a learning curve and I have seen some great outcomes but also some very poor attempts (massive hemolysis, migration, valvular damage).


----------



## Tigger (Mar 9, 2014)

Anyone having any recommendations for things to sacrifice to get out of a low spot as a shift? My shift has been getting absolutely hammered since the new year. Twice as many codes in the last two months as the previous eight, pretty terrible younger patient calls, inopportune mechanical failures, the works. 

One of the other shifts's captain offered us one of his roosters but we figured we'd explore all options.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 9, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Anyone having any recommendations for things to sacrifice to get out of a low spot as a shift? My shift has been getting absolutely hammered since the new year. Twice as many codes in the last two months as the previous eight, pretty terrible younger patient calls, inopportune mechanical failures, the works.
> 
> One of the other shifts's captain offered us one of his roosters but we figured we'd explore all options.







I'll send Herman. He makes station calls and knows all the right moves. Have a wildebeest ready.
On the other hand, print it and either rub his belly for luck, or throw darts.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 10, 2014)

It finally happened, the fabled no hitter, spent the entire shift without a single call. Not even a cancelation enroute/on scene, simply didn't get a single call dispatched our way.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 10, 2014)

Ouch, that sucks...


----------



## Anjel (Mar 10, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Ouch, that sucks...




What sucks???


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 10, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> It finally happened, the fabled no hitter, spent the entire shift without a single call. Not even a cancellation en-route/on scene, simply didn't get a single call dispatched our way.


I've had a couple of days like that, they were awesome but I got really really tired because I was always waiting for the call… which never came! Honestly, those days were kind of worse than slow days.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 10, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> I've had a couple of days like that, they were awesome but I got really really tired because I was always waiting for the call… which never came! Honestly, those days were kind of worse than slow days.



I can't stand those days. They move along very slowly. I like to get ~5-7 calls in a 12 hour shift.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 10, 2014)

Herman hit you but missed Tigger.
Herman is sorry, Tigger.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 10, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> I've had a couple of days like that, they were awesome but I got really really tired because I was always waiting for the call… which never came! Honestly, those days were kind of worse than slow days.




I used to hate slow days. Now I enjoy them when they happen, if I were working. I miss work.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 10, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> Herman hit you but missed Tigger.
> Herman is sorry, Tigger.



You win some you lose some.


----------



## Household6 (Mar 10, 2014)

Petting my dog tonight, I noticed a HUGE sebaceous cyst on her ear.. So I squeezed it.. Oh God, it was glorious..


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 10, 2014)

Went over 12-lead with the EMT students today. Had a female student volunteer to have the 12-lead placed. She has regular occurring PVCs, that she wasn't aware of. She just felt her heart always skip a beat. Having to explain to the class why some of the squiggly lines were bigger and looked funny from the others was a little hard haha.


----------



## exodus (Mar 11, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Went over 12-lead with the EMT students today. Had a female student volunteer to have the 12-lead placed. She has regular occurring PVCs, that she wasn't aware of. She just felt her heart always skip a beat. Having to explain to the class why some of the squiggly lines were bigger and looked funny from the others was a little hard haha.



Female student wanting a 12 lead placed, risky!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 11, 2014)

exodus said:


> Female student wanting a 12 lead placed, risky!




Also a very good learning experience.

That's awesome though. Probably benign but proof in the pudding that the U.S. Doesn't do a very good job of screening people, especially young people.

We've got a 21 year old medic who's chronically in a 3AVB in the 40s. I was  doing the equipment portion of his academy and he told me that so I handed him the cables and told him to put his money where his mouth was.

One of those "Oh snap!" Moments.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2014)

exodus said:


> Female student wanting a 12 lead placed, risky!



Every semester we will usually get 1-2 girls in each class (total of 4 classes) who volunteer for the 12-lead. The best part is seeing the guys faces when they realize they will be placing it on her and not me.


----------



## Rin (Mar 11, 2014)

Reminds me of the time a dude in my basic class popped wood while a girl was practicing trauma assessment on him.  He was laying on top of the desks too so there was no hiding it OTL


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 11, 2014)

Rin said:


> Reminds me of the time a dude in my basic class popped wood while a girl was practicing trauma assessment on him.  He was laying on top of the desks too so there was no hiding it OTL



Wow. 

Someone has never been with a girl before... lol

A trauma assessment is far from sensual... until you get to the TC and they check rectal tone and for frank blood...then it gets kinky


----------



## Rin (Mar 11, 2014)

Robb said:


> Wow.
> 
> Someone has never been with a girl before... lol


 
100% Accurate



Robb said:


> A trauma assessment is far from sensual... until you get to the TC and they check rectal tone and for frank blood...then it gets kinky



O_O



A trauma assessment is far from sensual... until you get to the TC and they check rectal tone and for frank blood...then it gets kinky [/QUOTE]


----------



## Rin (Mar 11, 2014)

Eh, editing with smartphone fail


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 11, 2014)

Yep, I went there :lol:


----------



## Rin (Mar 11, 2014)

Hope you washed up afterward XD


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 11, 2014)

Rin said:


> Hope you washed up afterward XD



Not in my scope of practice!


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 11, 2014)

Robb said:


> A trauma assessment is far from sensual...



All depends on how you're doing your hand sweeps to check for bleeding.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 11, 2014)

Robb said:


> Not in my scope of practice!




Dude... We had a basic do that on scene last summer.

In public they rolled him over to get him on the board, had the basic palpate the back. He got to the butt and pulled down his pants and up he went.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 11, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Dude... We had a basic do that on scene last summer.
> 
> In public they rolled him over to get him on the board, had the basic palpate the back. He got to the butt and pulled down his pants and up he went.




Did he at least use lube? The hospitals that I've been at where rectal exams were still standard (there's evidence that they aren't all that useful anyways) still used lube.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 11, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Did he at least use lube? The hospitals that I've been at where rectal exams were still standard (there's evidence that they aren't all that useful anyways) still used lube.




Nope


----------



## MrJones (Mar 11, 2014)

Robb said:


> Wow.
> 
> Someone has never been with a girl before... lol
> 
> A trauma assessment is far from sensual... until you get to the TC and they check rectal tone and for frank blood...then it gets kinky



Let's not forget the all-important check for priapism during the trauma assessment.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 11, 2014)

Haha, I said that the other day! I was havinga girl do a trauma sweep on me and someone told her to check rectal tone and I said "I thinks this is where you actually check for priapism!" 
No one else got it besides one of the older guys and he cracked up.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 11, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Haha, I said that the other day! I was havinga girl do a trauma sweep on me and someone told her to check rectal tone and I said "I thinks this is where you actually check for priapism!"
> 
> No one else got it besides one of the older guys and he cracked up.




I had something funny about checking priapisms and RT at the same time but I decided it wasn't appropriate for this forum.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 11, 2014)

In other news, saw the orthopedic surgeon today and got my MRI results. I have a "significant posterior labral tear requiring surgical intervention."

Sweet. Doesn't sound like I'll be back out on the streets with the timeline they're giving me until December or January.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 11, 2014)

Robb said:


> In other news, saw the orthopedic surgeon today and got my MRI results. I have a "significant posterior labral tear requiring surgical intervention."
> 
> Sweet. Doesn't sound like I'll be back out on the streets with the timeline they're giving me until December or January.



Brutal, man.

But hey, at least you'll be getting back on the street eventually, right?


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 11, 2014)

Robb said:


> In other news, saw the orthopedic surgeon today and got my MRI results. I have a "significant posterior labral tear requiring surgical intervention."
> 
> Sweet. Doesn't sound like I'll be back out on the streets with the timeline they're giving me until December or January.



wow, sounds like your docs suck. 4 months is crazy.


----------



## MrJones (Mar 11, 2014)

That moment when employees decide they want to unionize but fail to perform even rudimentary due diligence in selecting a union to represent them.

:rofl:


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 11, 2014)

MrJones said:


> That moment when employees decide they want to unionize but fail to perform even rudimentary due diligence in selecting a union to represent them.
> 
> :rofl:



That's always helpful!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 11, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> wow, sounds like your docs suck. 4 months is crazy.



Loss Prevention got a very polite phone call today. 

I've got lots of ammo in the form of standards of care in rthopedics, injury patterns in patients with my injury type, age group, things like that. 

I've also got two different orthopedic surgeons agreeing that an MRI should've been ordered in December.

I've got a pretty reasonable list of "here's what you're going to do for me and I wont go to the State Medical Board and file a formal grievance against the MD, PA and the going to the BBB and DOH and file formal complaints against your clinic."

If they don't want to play nice I've got a tentative consult with the biggest baddest scariest medical malpractice lawyer in NV. Depending on what happens they may also be willing to do it without a retainer fee and take a percentage later. I really would rather not have it come to that.


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 11, 2014)

Robb said:


> Loss Prevention got a very polite phone call today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Best of luck whatever happens / what you decide to do.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 11, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Brutal, man.
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, at least you'll be getting back on the street eventually, right?




Yea a year :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing later.

I am not happy. 

I'm going to go drink a beer or 12, I'll be at the northtown Flowing Tide if anyone would like to join me.


----------



## exodus (Mar 11, 2014)

Robb said:


> Loss Prevention got a very polite phone call today.
> 
> I've got lots of ammo in the form of standards of care in rthopedics, injury patterns in patients with my injury type, age group, things like that.
> 
> ...




Sue them anyway, that's what they have malpractice insurance for.  You were a victim of malpractice and negligence and you are suffering financially for it.  If they weasel away from this, there's probably nothing stopping them from doing it again.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 11, 2014)

Problem is if I don't win I have no way to pay an attorney.

At first it was you know everyone makes mistakes.

Now...I want his license in a frame on my wall next to the toilet so I can piss on it every morning and then go to work and pick his homeless *** up off the street. Oh hey there dude! How'd you end up homeless? Oh...that's right...


----------



## exodus (Mar 11, 2014)

Robb said:


> Problem is if I don't win I have no way to pay an attorney.
> 
> At first it was you know everyone makes mistakes.
> 
> Now...I want his license in a frame on my wall next to the toilet so I can piss on it every morning and then go to work and pick his homeless *** up off the street. Oh hey there dude! How'd you end up homeless? Oh...that's right...



Talk to the one you mentioned that may consider contingency, it seems to be a pretty clear cut case. 

Good luck with it all though, hopefully healed up soon.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 11, 2014)

Robb said:


> Problem is if I don't win I have no way to pay an attorney.
> 
> At first it was you know everyone makes mistakes.
> 
> Now...I want his license in a frame on my wall next to the toilet so I can piss on it every morning and then go to work and pick his homeless *** up off the street. Oh hey there dude! How'd you end up homeless? Oh...that's right...



Rule #1.... don't piss off Robb, best of luck man.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 12, 2014)

exodus said:


> Sue them anyway, that's what they have malpractice insurance for.  You were a victim of malpractice and negligence and you are suffering financially for it.  If they weasel away from this, there's probably nothing stopping them from doing it again.




I agree. Absolutely. The issue is, after reading some of the NRSs unless you can prove the misdiagnosis caused further damage there's not a whole lot of ground to stand on "because they would have eventually gotten it right." Doesn't seem right to me but law rarely is simple. 



exodus said:


> Talk to the one you mentioned that may consider contingency, it seems to be a pretty clear cut case.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with it all though, hopefully healed up soon.




Gracias señor.



CALEMT said:


> Rule #1.... don't piss off Robb, best of luck man.




Hahaha yea. My biggest issue with it was the lack of professional courtesy. I don't expect to be treated differently as a healthcare provider. However I know in the ER and in my ambulance if you're a HCP we bend over backwards, and that's a lot of bending because I already bend a lot for all of my patients.

If I were to ever treat a patient the way they treated me I'd be in a world of trouble, probably remediated, written up and depending on the patient (high profile/rich/family name for example) /situation/outcome potentially lose my job...

I've done quite a bit of research on the topic of shoulder assessments and he performed a fraction of them. Hell the second of two 5 minute appointments he didn't even take me out of the immobilizer. Just pulled back my collar to look at my shirt, asked me like 5 questions and said "back in three weeks to clear you for duty." The first appointment was about 5 minutes long as well and while I did come out of the immobilizer he never removed my shirt. 

Also, I never saw a physician, only saw the same PA twice, after I called and complained that I didn't see a physician the first time and they STILL scheduled me with the PA. When he walked in I was like wait where's the doc and he's all "he's not available" and I said I'd wait and he said that's not an option. I found out that they schedule 4 patients in each appt slot...I wonder what Medicare would say about that. I know there's been lots of questions in the anesthesia world about these anesthesia care teams (ACTs) having 4 patients anesthatized at the same time with midlevels while only having one MDA for all 4 patients...


----------



## EmsLeo (Mar 12, 2014)

*Hi Everybody!*

I just wanted to say Hello to the Community. When I'd research the occasional EMS question via Google search, you guys have always been an asset. Now, with my first EMS Job, I was sitting in Orientation and said, "Hey! I have to get on EMT Life!"

So Hello All! You're awesome!


----------



## unleashedfury (Mar 12, 2014)

MrJones said:


> That moment when employees decide they want to unionize but fail to perform even rudimentary due diligence in selecting a union to represent them.
> 
> :rofl:



Whoopsie... I guess they are gonna make their own. 



Robb said:


> Yea a year :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing later.
> 
> I am not happy.
> 
> I'm going to go drink a beer or 12, I'll be at the northtown Flowing Tide if anyone would like to join me.



Yeah that is BS bro, you might be able to have a leg to stand on though, I mean lets be realistic you have been off of work for what 4 months now? now possibly another year? that's a year of sucking on the Short Term/Long Term ticket. lost wages especially if you liked to work Overtime. plus pain and suffering punitive damages for the additional time you'll have to spend as a one armed #@$*. 

Otoh EMTLeo.. Welcome.


----------



## RebelAngel (Mar 12, 2014)

What's there to do in Reno?

My boyfriend and I will be in Reno from March 28th to April 2nd with only two of those days being tournament days. He told me to find fun things for us to do. It will be my first time in Reno, but not his.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 12, 2014)

RebelAngel said:


> What's there to do in Reno?



Well, you've got two options:

1) Gamble in a particularly desperate way.

2) Drive to Tahoe.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 12, 2014)

Robb said:


> I've done quite a bit of research on the topic of shoulder assessments  and he performed a fraction of them. Hell the second of two 5 minute  appointments he didn't even take me out of the immobilizer. Just pulled  back my collar to look at my shirt, asked me like 5 questions and said  "back in three weeks to clear you for duty." The first appointment was  about 5 minutes long as well and while I did come out of the immobilizer  he never removed my shirt.


Robb, taking a shirt off is helpful, but not entirely necessary for evaluating shoulders. Taking the arm out of the immobilizer can be VERY helpful in evaluating the extent of injury. Of course if the injury had been properly evaluated to begin with, but not all practitioners develop a sufficiently good feel for normal and abnormal shoulder mobility. It probably wouldn't have taken even 5 minutes to determine that your shoulder wasn't a garden-variety sore shoulder for a guy that just wants out of work...


----------



## RebelAngel (Mar 12, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Well, you've got two options:
> 
> 1) Gamble in a particularly desperate way.
> 
> 2) Drive to Tahoe.



I think gambling is a given. I have never gambled before but he does. Have any tips for me?


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 12, 2014)

RebelAngel said:


> I think gambling is a given. I have never gambled before but he does. Have any tips for me?



I only have one tip for gambling: Don't.

There actually is one thing I always wanted to do in Reno but never did. To all accounts the Harrah's Classic Car Museum is world class.


----------



## RebelAngel (Mar 12, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> I only have one tip for gambling: Don't.
> 
> There actually is one thing I always wanted to do in Reno but never did. To all accounts the Harrah's Classic Car Museum is world class.



He said in the five years or whatever he's been traveling to Reno he's only lost money once.

He did mention the museum. Guess I'll put that on our list. Thanks!


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 12, 2014)

RebelAngel said:


> I think gambling is a given. I have never gambled before but he does. Have any tips for me?


Take only that amount of money you intend to throw away (lose). If you win, great! Stop once you start losing. You'll walk out with more than you walked in with. If you lose the money you brought, stop. That way you have some fun and you won't lose your shorts because you'll still have money to go eat, shopping, fill the gas tank... all because you haven't blown that part of the trip budget on gambling. For some people, gambling can be very addicting.


----------



## RebelAngel (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks!



Akulahawk said:


> Take only that amount of money you intend to throw away (lose). If you win, great! Stop once you start losing. You'll walk out with more than you walked in with. If you lose the money you brought, stop. That way you have some fun and you won't lose your shorts because you'll still have money to go eat, shopping, fill the gas tank... all because you haven't blown that part of the trip budget on gambling. For some people, gambling can be very addicting.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 12, 2014)

RebelAngel said:


> I think gambling is a given. I have never gambled before but he does. Have any tips for me?




Craps is the best odds. House only has about .05% over you. 

What do you want to know about Reno?

I'm the most qualified here on that topic


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 12, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> Robb, taking a shirt off is helpful, but not entirely necessary for evaluating shoulders. Taking the arm out of the immobilizer can be VERY helpful in evaluating the extent of injury. Of course if the injury had been properly evaluated to begin with, but not all practitioners develop a sufficiently good feel for normal and abnormal shoulder mobility. It probably wouldn't have taken even 5 minutes to determine that your shoulder wasn't a garden-variety sore shoulder for a guy that just wants out of work...




I will give him he fact that it's actually a posterior dislocation and tear...so not all that common. 

There's some stuff that needs fixing with the scapula but I stopped listening I was so mad.

I called RM/LM from the first clinic and see where I can get without a lawyer but they still have yet to return my phone call.


----------



## RebelAngel (Mar 12, 2014)

Robb said:


> Craps is the best odds. House only has about .05% over you.
> 
> What do you want to know about Reno?
> 
> I'm the most qualified here on that topic



What's fun to do in Reno, besides gambling? 

We'll get in March 28 and leave April 2nd. He's bowling in tournaments 31st and 1st. We will have a rental car.


----------



## unleashedfury (Mar 12, 2014)

RebelAngel said:


> What's fun to do in Reno, besides gambling?
> 
> We'll get in March 28 and leave April 2nd. He's bowling in tournaments 31st and 1st. We will have a rental car.



They say Robb puts on one helluva strip show :rofl:


----------



## RebelAngel (Mar 12, 2014)

We will be staying at The Sands Regency. Do you make house calls, Robb?


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey, I've seen the threads for that particular topic. I think a couple mentioned his mom? Hey Robb, does the skill run in the family?? Lmao jk


Anyways, been talking to that girl I mentioned a month ago or so and been with her every day since pretty much. Fell pretty hard, pretty dang fast.
So, yeah. Got a little disappointed when I walk in my room after receiving a frantic call asking if she left anything here and find a bottle of Vicodin under my bed. Was not expecting that one!


----------



## Rin (Mar 12, 2014)

Did you ask why she was taking Vicodin?


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 12, 2014)

Rin said:


> Did you ask why she was taking Vicodin?


Haven't talked. Hung up on her, ha. And can't imagine it was a proper reason. Yknow, since the label says a refill for next month and it's near empty. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Rin (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow, that's pretty judgmental.  I once had a seriously painful dental issue that I managed with a Vicodin prescription until it healed. OTCs just did not cut it.  I would've been pretty panicked at the time if I'd misplaced my pain relief too.  You really can't assume that someone's an addict just because they have a legitimate prescription.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 12, 2014)

Probably is. I also realize that I wouldn't see a point in hiding it for that long if it wasn't a big deal.
I also realize that I'm a huge hothead that overreacts and realizes later, but for right now... Not the happiest camper.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 12, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Got a little disappointed when I walk in my room after receiving a frantic call asking if she left anything here and find a bottle of Vicodin under my bed. Was not expecting that one!



I'll just go ahead and point out that when I'm on pain-killers I don't tend to make a big deal out of it, and I also tend to carry only a few more pills than I expect to use every time I leave the house, since I'm the kind of dumbass who loses bottles of narcotics (A problem I only have with my personal meds, I've never yet lost a narc kit.)


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 12, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> I'll just go ahead and point out that when I'm on pain-killers I don't tend to make a big deal out of it, and I also tend to carry only a few more pills than I expect to use every time I leave the house, since I'm the kind of dumbass who loses bottles of narcotics (A problem I only have with my personal meds, I've never yet lost a narc kit.)


So I'd be knocking on wood for that yet! 
Lmao and true I suppose. Why are you guys tearing my argument into pieces?? Oh, cause I'm crazy? That works then. Suppose it'll be apology time tonight in a couple hours.
At least till I see what's up. Then I can see if I'm the crazy one. Lmao


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 12, 2014)

Well, it's also possible that she's a junkie, but until you know you don't know. Talk to her.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 12, 2014)

Does everyone on this forum know where I live and work? That's kinda scary....Might need to rethink how I post. I trust the regulars, know most of them beyond here but still...



RebelAngel said:


> What's fun to do in Reno, besides gambling?
> 
> We'll get in March 28 and leave April 2nd. He's bowling in tournaments 31st and 1st. We will have a rental car.



I'm going to PM you. 



unleashedfury said:


> They say Robb puts on one helluva strip show :rofl:



Hey, Paramedic pays the bills, stripping pays the fun! 



RebelAngel said:


> We will be staying at The Sands Regency. Do you make house calls, Robb?



Only for you 



UnkiEMT said:


> I'll just go ahead and point out that when I'm on pain-killers I don't tend to make a big deal out of it, and I also tend to carry only a few more pills than I expect to use every time I leave the house, since I'm the kind of dumbass who loses bottles of narcotics (A problem I only have with my personal meds, I've never yet lost a narc kit.)



I destroyed a massive Rx of Norcos a couple weeks back. i felt like an idiot asking for a refill of a 150# Rx a week later. Especially since I'm sure someone has used the excuse I used prior to me, minus the actually doing it part...

9D4 - I can see why you're mad but also you haven't been talking for "that" long. I don't generally go around telling everyone how many prescription narcotics I take. If you looked at me you'd never guess I was injured but I'm in an exorbitant amount of pain. Maybe she was afraid of telling you because she was afraid you'd react this way? 

I also second the only taking a few with me. I'm not walking around with the massive Rx they give me. That's asking for trouble, especially in this town. I take what I'll need for the day and then usually add an extra one or two to a smaller bottle from a previous Rx of the same medication. I'm not saying this is what's happening but it's a possibility. Talk to her about it man, you were way into this girl. Don't throw something away on an assumption.


----------



## Rin (Mar 13, 2014)

Why are you guys tearing my argument into pieces?? [/QUOTE]

Because you really like that girl and it'd be a shame to throw it away for what might be no reason.  Good luck with your apology, man!


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 13, 2014)

Got it taken care of. Asked why there was so little and got a picture of a whole Baggie full of them and a caption of "so you can't be an :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: anymore". 
Haha well, least it's taken care of. Well see how I do with the make up! 
That's just a sore spot when you grow up with two addict parents, haha. So well see if she understands haha.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 13, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Got it taken care of. Asked why there was so little and got a picture of a whole Baggie full of them and a caption of "so you can't be an :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: anymore".
> Haha well, least it's taken care of. Well see how I do with the make up!
> That's just a sore spot when you grow up with two addict parents, haha. So well see if she understands haha.



Good luck dude...

Seriously. That's gonna be a tough hole to climb out of I hope she's cool about it.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yep. I caught onto that. Especially after a month. 
I really need to work on how much of a hothead I am. Lose my cool way too often lately. Lmao 
We'll see! I told her id make it up by cooking her dinner tonight, but haven't heard back. Unsurprisingly.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 13, 2014)

9D4 said:


> I really need to work on how much of a hothead I am. Lose my cool way too often lately. Lmao



You should try taking some opiates, they'll help to mellow you.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 13, 2014)

Anyone have experience with Ford Edges? I am looking at a 2011. Quality looks nice but I am concerned about reliability and longevity. Has ~65K miles.

On a side note, KCCO


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 13, 2014)

Chase said:


> Anyone have experience with Ford Edges? I am looking at a 2011. Quality looks nice but I am concerned about reliability and longevity. Has ~65K miles.
> 
> On a side note, KCCO




I have a 2013 and love it. It has been great so far. Only 10k on it so can't really comment on longevity . I do have friends that have had various model years and they have no complaints.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 13, 2014)

Chase said:


> Anyone have experience with Ford Edges? I am looking at a 2011. Quality looks nice but I am concerned about reliability and longevity. Has ~65K miles.
> 
> On a side note, KCCO



Nice swag! I need to get a new sticker for the truck I just bought


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 13, 2014)

Don't you have a wrangler? I would take that any day over an edge.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 13, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Don't you have a wrangler? I would take that any day over an edge.



I do but the engine is burning oil and has a few problems that are not worth fixing. I am getting a good deal trading it in. I am not going to buy another Wrangler until I can afford to buy a new one.


----------



## unleashedfury (Mar 13, 2014)

Chase said:


> I do but the engine is burning oil and has a few problems that are not worth fixing. I am getting a good deal trading it in. I am not going to buy another Wrangler until I can afford to buy a new one.



I had a jeep that changed its on oil on a regular basis too... Its a common thing

On the other note, Ford Edge is not a bad ride. the timing chains wear out on them cause they stretch out. But that's usually in the 150k mileage range.. So you got a good 90k to play with yet at minimal.


----------



## unleashedfury (Mar 13, 2014)

could've went on tour with a friend of mines band for the Vans Warped tour... Had to turn it down to finish medic school. 

Not sure if I'lll be kicking myself in the arse later for this one.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 13, 2014)

Well that's funny. My old service in west Texas apparently wants me to come back... well, at least the private company that runs that town (which is almost everyone I worked with while I was there)... and there might be flight time involved too.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 14, 2014)

Sounds like everyone is trying to bribe you with flight time!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 14, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Sounds like everyone is trying to bribe you with flight time!



Not enough  Only them really now. My preceptor here at the hospital is trying to get me hooked up with flight time through his company though


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 14, 2014)

Any tips for breaking in new boots... my feet are going to hate me for the next couple weeks


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 14, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> Any tips for breaking in new boots... my feet are going to hate me for the next couple weeks




Wear them?  I've never actually had issues with new boots. Dr scholls insoles, the ones fitted to your feet are super nice though.


----------



## Household6 (Mar 14, 2014)

I love sheep skin insoles on top of arch supports... They really pull the moisture away, it's like a fluffy cloud of love for your feet.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 14, 2014)

Robb said:


> Wear them?  I've never actually had issues with new boots. Dr scholls insoles, the ones fitted to your feet are super nice though.



Walked right into that one haha thanks Robb


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 14, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> *Walked* right into that one haha thanks Robb


Were you being punny?


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 14, 2014)

So I told the HR lady at my current job (a private BLS 911/IFT company) that I'm leaving to go to a Fire Department EMT Ambulance Operator position. Their response was to offer me what's essentially a part time position there, working a shift a week.

It's tempting. Besides making the extra money, I'll be able to maintain my seniority and all that jazz. We did just get bought by Falck and brand new ambulances are supposed to be in service in a couple weeks.

The single biggest downside is the commute. Its 40 miles away, about 45 min on the freeway with no traffic, but when there is, it can be an hour and a half drive for half a buck over minimum wage.

So I'm tempted enough to consider it, but I don't know if I'll take it


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 15, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Were you being punny?



Didn't even notice haha


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 15, 2014)

You could give it a shot and if you can keep that one shift a week then say sorry I tried.  Thanks for the offer but good bye!


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 15, 2014)

Intra-abdominal pressure monitoring. Oh we fancy


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 15, 2014)

Chase said:


> Intra-abdominal pressure monitoring. Oh we fancy



Bladder pressures?


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 15, 2014)

Halothane said:


> Bladder pressures?



Correct. The Bard system


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 15, 2014)

I think I got myself in trouble day. Have a couple grand saved up and on a whim go into a dealership and look at the shiny new bikes. See a nice 2009 SV650S and say what the hell. See if I get approved. End up owing 4k on it for about $200 a month and $100 insurance. Uh-oh, spaghetti o's... I can actually afford it...


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2014)

9D4 said:


> I think I got myself in trouble day. Have a couple grand saved up and on a whim go into a dealership and look at the shiny new bikes. See a nice 2009 SV650S and say what the hell. See if I get approved. End up owing 4k on it for about $200 a month and $100 insurance. Uh-oh, spaghetti o's... I can actually afford it...



I love those bikes. I used to have an EX650 (Kawasaki's competitor to the SV) and loved it too. I think my next bike will probably be an older SV1000S... After I move away from here at least.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 16, 2014)

I really want to buy a BMW GS850. 

On another note did you ever get to say sorry to the girlfriend?


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 16, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I love those bikes. I used to have an EX650 (Kawasaki's competitor to the SV) and loved it too. I think my next bike will probably be an older SV1000S... After I move away from here at least.


I am so close to pulling the trigger. I've been told not to get a bike at all in Phoenix, but...
Everyone is telling me not to rely on a bike for a DD, but I can't afford the Fire Chicken and the bike. Plus the Firebird is gettin' a little rough around the edges. She's start to get a little rough around the edges (y'know... a wreck will do that to a car). Rough starts, sputterin' out... Need something else. The car will be stuck in a barn for a while til I can get that LSx motor for her and until insurance drops from this last wreck. This may just be how I'm justifying a bike, though? Hahaha
Still. 6k miles on a '09 for 6 grand total before even negotiating. Also was told they were throwing in free gear (boots, jacket, helmet) for first time buyers with the dealership. So... Gonna sit on it for a day or two. 



FireWA1 said:


> I really want to buy a BMW GS850.
> 
> On another note did you ever get to say sorry to the girlfriend?


Too expensive for my tastes, but the local PD rides the 1200 GS and they are damn sexy. Not the PD, of course... 

Yeah, she's fine. I was on my way to pick her up about two nights ago and broke down on the way. Had to huff my *** 2 miles each way with a battery in tow and I told her and she thought it was super sweet that I would do that to see her? (I didn't point out that I wasn't going home without that battery, either, so...) 
Then I made her basque lamb shoulder for dinner and she said that made up for "all current and potentially a couple future transgressions".


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 16, 2014)

My girlfriend basically put her foot down and said a street bike is a relationship ender after her last fatal motorcycle accident she ran. 

Kinda frustrating but oh well. We'll come back to it in a couple years


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 16, 2014)

Our favorite post got all burnt up after a 350 acre fire. Noooooo


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 16, 2014)

Robb said:


> My girlfriend basically put her foot down and said a street bike is a relationship ender after her last fatal motorcycle accident she ran.
> 
> Kinda frustrating but oh well. We'll come back to it in a couple years



We all know who the man in the relationship is


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 16, 2014)

9D4 said:


> I am so close to pulling the trigger. I've been told not to get a bike at all in Phoenix, but...
> Everyone is telling me not to rely on a bike for a DD.



Someone at one of my local ERs (I assume one of the techs, given the star of life sticker) has a BMW R1100GS, I stare at it hungrily every time I drop off there. Don't get me wrong, I love my KLR, but I am (read: my *** is) kinda tired of riding a thumper.

I'll chime in on the whole don't have a bike as your sole vehicle thing, except to say that if you're going to do it, look at the Ural Patrols (Or something else in the line up.) With the side car and the two wheel drive, you can start to get away with it being a year round DD.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 16, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Someone at one of my local ERs (I assume one of the techs, given the star of life sticker) has a BMW R1100GS, I stare at it hungrily every time I drop off there. Don't get me wrong, I love my KLR, but I am (read: my *** is) kinda tired of riding a thumper.
> 
> I'll chime in on the whole don't have a bike as your sole vehicle thing, except to say that if you're going to do it, look at the Ural Patrols (Or something else in the line up.) With the side car and the two wheel drive, you can start to get away with it being a year round DD.



Would this be at Pres? If so that's one of the nurse's bikes.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 16, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We all know who the man in the relationship is




Yep. Me  

Because that's about the only thing I'm not allowed to do. Everything else is fair game.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 16, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We all know who the man in the relationship is



Well, what with his shoulder, she's gotta open all the pickle jars...


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 16, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Would this be at Pres? If so that's one of the nurse's bikes.



That's the one I was talking about, yeah. One of these days I won't have a call pending when I drop there and I'll take the time to track them down to ask about it.


----------



## Household6 (Mar 16, 2014)

Maniacally laughed to myself last night on a call.. I responded to a page as an EMR in POV.

Pt was 6'5", 320 pounds, on the second floor and the rig that showed up had the old style stair chair without the tracks... 

Since I wasn't on duty, I got to watch.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 16, 2014)

When I talk her into being ok with it it'll be a Daytona 675 street triple, a GSX-R750 or a Ducati 848


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 16, 2014)

Robb said:


> When I talk her into being ok with it it'll be a Daytona 675 street triple, a GSX-R750 or a Ducati 848



Because of my height, I'm basically stuck with dual-sports, even though I do almost exclusively on-road riding. Some of the larger standards are okay, but sports bikes kill my back, and cruisers are too low.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 16, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Because of my height, I'm basically stuck with dual-sports, even though I do almost exclusively on-road riding. Some of the larger standards are okay, but sports bikes kill my back, and cruisers are too low.



If I were to get anything it would be a dual sport... those things are badass. On another note barbecuing ribs tonight, braising them in Dr. Pepper at 350 degrees for 2 hours then on the grill they go with sweet baby rays bbq sauce


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 16, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Because of my height, I'm basically stuck with dual-sports, even though I do almost exclusively on-road riding. Some of the larger standards are okay, but sports bikes kill my back, and cruisers are too low.



I want a dual sport... But I'm too short. Hell I'm too short for some sport bikes


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 16, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I want a dual sport... But I'm too short. Hell I'm too short for some sport bikes



Same here. I had to get a lowering kit on my dirt bike lol


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 16, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Because of my height, I'm basically stuck with dual-sports, even though I do almost exclusively on-road riding. Some of the larger standards are okay, but sports bikes kill my back, and cruisers are too low.



Since you have a thumper, already, have you looked at the KTM Duke 690? 
Pretty sharp bike, I would love one. Sits pretty high (I think 34 inches) But a 330 lb bike with 70 horses.... Think that's a little much at this time :unsure:

I wanted a dual sport actually. Just couldn't find one that fit. Then I sat on the SV650 and it... just fit... Haha. Sit position was great, legs weren't cramped. I'm browsing online now though, and I'm finding them for a decent amount cheaper... Just means I'll have to find the time to save up another 2-3 grand, since I wont be financing (which I actually wanted, since I need to build some credit up). 


Robb said:


> When I talk her into being ok with it it'll be a Daytona 675 street triple, a GSX-R750 or a Ducati 848


Moto Guzzi Griso 1200 SE Black Devil edition. Ends all as far as beauty. 

For a super bike... The aforementioned Duke... Just the 1290 Super Duke. Increases weight by 90 lbs... Just with 110 more horsepower... 
I am a fan of the street triple, as well, though. As well as the speed triple... I like a lot of things... Anything that sounds nice and looks purty. Quickness is a plus. Lmfao


----------



## exodus (Mar 16, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Our favorite post got all burnt up after a 350 acre fire. Noooooo



I'm not surprised. That place was just waiting to go up. So much dry brush and overgrowth.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 16, 2014)

exodus said:


> I'm not surprised. That place was just waiting to go up. So much dry brush and overgrowth.



But I liked it!!


----------



## unleashedfury (Mar 16, 2014)

Robb said:


> My girlfriend basically put her foot down and said a street bike is a relationship ender after her last fatal motorcycle accident she ran.
> 
> Kinda frustrating but oh well. We'll come back to it in a couple years



I hinted at the idea of a bike too,, and I got hell no, I'm not gonnna have you killed.. 



Household6 said:


> Maniacally laughed to myself last night on a call.. I responded to a page as an EMR in POV.
> 
> Pt was 6'5", 320 pounds, on the second floor and the rig that showed up had the old style stair chair without the tracks...
> 
> Since I wasn't on duty, I got to watch.



Remember EMS Law of the universe - A Patient's weight is always proportionate to the amount of stairs one must climb.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm only 135# soaking wet, I don't need a liter+ bike lol. 

My sled is about 475 wet with 165 horse power. I want to put a drag track on it and see how fast it does 0-60. I'd bet under 3 if I could get it to hook.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 16, 2014)

Robb said:


> I'm only 135# soaking wet, I don't need a liter+ bike lol.
> 
> My sled is about 475 wet with 165 horse power. I want to put a drag track on it and see how fast it does 0-60. I'd bet under 3 if I could get it to hook.


What the hell?? Someone needs to take me snowmobiling one of these days! Didn't realize they had that kind of power. 
Well... That and I've never seen snow so... Haha


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 16, 2014)

Just don't let Robb take you... 

Oh, and did she finally come around, Robb? Or did you just pull a Ben and dose her up on some Ketamine? :lol:


----------



## exodus (Mar 17, 2014)

Apparently to get to my heater core I have to pull my entire dashboard out.  I'm hoping this is the issue and not something else.  My car overheated, and the fluid backed up into the resivour and boiled.  I figured the thermostat went while it was hot, or something got clogged... Nope.  Ran water through the top of the radiator, and it flowed out freely at the bottom. Pulled the thermostat and ran water through the otherside of the top of the radiator hose, and it flowed out where the thermostat housing is so I'm pretty sure there's no clogs... It's just odd, my heater stopped blowing hot too.

I'm also pretty sure it's not the head gasket since there's no smoke coming out of the exhaust pipe, and no milky residue on the fill cap :/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 17, 2014)

exodus said:


> Apparently to get to my heater core I have to pull my entire dashboard out.  I'm hoping this is the issue and not something else.  My car overheated, and the fluid backed up into the resivour and boiled.  I figured the thermostat went while it was hot, or something got clogged... Nope.  Ran water through the top of the radiator, and it flowed out freely at the bottom. Pulled the thermostat and ran water through the otherside of the top of the radiator hose, and it flowed out where the thermostat housing is so I'm pretty sure there's no clogs... It's just odd, my heater stopped blowing hot too.
> 
> I'm also pretty sure it's not the head gasket since there's no smoke coming out of the exhaust pipe, and no milky residue on the fill cap :/



Are you able to just bypass the heater core itself? Connect the input/in flow tube directly to the output/out flow tube?

Should be able to find out if that's the issue. And with it being SoCal you don't really need a heater.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 17, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Are you able to just bypass the heater core itself? Connect the input/in flow tube directly to the output/out flow tube?
> 
> Should be able to find out if that's the issue. And with it being SoCal you don't really need a heater.



That's what happened to my first car. 150k+ miles. Turned on the heater one day and the inside was filled with a fine white dust. Checked the radiator later and it was empty. The mechanic found a pretty good hole in the heater coil and we just bypassed it with no problems. 

/Benefits of living in So. Cal.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 17, 2014)

Surgery scheduled for 4/9. They've got it slated as arthroscopic but they're going to have to take a looksie right off the bat and make sure.

Of course I had to tear the rare part of it that ends up injured...the part that's covered by the scapula. Hurray!


You have to have a working AC condenser and a working heater core to live here. Hell even in the summertime you might be running your AC in the day then need your heat at night. Gotta love living in the high desert.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 17, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> That's what happened to my first car. 150k+ miles. Turned on the heater one day and the inside was filled with a fine white dust. Checked the radiator later and it was empty. The mechanic found a pretty good hole in the heater coil and we just bypassed it with no problems.
> 
> /Benefits of living in So. Cal.



The plastic quick connect on my last truck snapped and sprayed coolant over the engine. It was going to be over $100 to fix. So we just bypassed the heater core. Turned into a $5 repair.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 17, 2014)

exodus said:


> Apparently to get to my heater core I have to pull my entire dashboard out.  I'm hoping this is the issue and not something else.  My car overheated, and the fluid backed up into the resivour and boiled.  I figured the thermostat went while it was hot, or something got clogged... Nope.  Ran water through the top of the radiator, and it flowed out freely at the bottom. Pulled the thermostat and ran water through the otherside of the top of the radiator hose, and it flowed out where the thermostat housing is so I'm pretty sure there's no clogs... It's just odd, my heater stopped blowing hot too.
> 
> I'm also pretty sure it's not the head gasket since there's no smoke coming out of the exhaust pipe, and no milky residue on the fill cap :/



You did check to make sure the water pump is working, right? That would be my first guess based on that presentation.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 17, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> You did check to make sure the water pump is working, right? That would be my first guess based on that presentation.



Agreed. 

Definitely could be water pump related.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 17, 2014)

I just realized it's Saint Patty's day...why the :censored::censored::censored::censored: am I at home alone?


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 17, 2014)

Robb said:


> I just realized it's Saint Patty's day...why the :censored::censored::censored::censored: am I at home alone?



Because the indicator saying you're online is your something green.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 18, 2014)

exodus said:


> Apparently to get to my heater core I have to pull my entire dashboard out.  I'm hoping this is the issue and not something else.  My car overheated, and the fluid backed up into the resivour and boiled.  I figured the thermostat went while it was hot, or something got clogged... Nope.  Ran water through the top of the radiator, and it flowed out freely at the bottom. Pulled the thermostat and ran water through the otherside of the top of the radiator hose, and it flowed out where the thermostat housing is so I'm pretty sure there's no clogs... It's just odd, my heater stopped blowing hot too.
> 
> I'm also pretty sure it's not the head gasket since there's no smoke coming out of the exhaust pipe, and no milky residue on the fill cap :/



Head gasket would leave oil in the coolant. 
Water pump sounds plausible. Temperature raising when parked?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 18, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Because the indicator saying you're online is your something green.



Bahaha

I went out on Saturday to our Fire and EMS St. Baldrick's fundraiser and drank my fair share. I didn't intend on shaving my head. Hell I hate having short hair, but I did raise a fair share of money in the 15 minutes it took them to cut my mob off. 

I said they lady was going to be pissed, they didn't care...she's more pissed than I thought she'd be. Whatever, it's hair it'll grow back and I did it for a good reason. Hell I was even nice enough to shave off my facial hair too because she was so upset about my hair hair being gone and she HATES facial hair. I feel like I look like I'm 12.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 18, 2014)

In other news, finally got some people who owed me to pay me back. Albeit they aren't giving me money but 3 custom tunes for the truck and then a custom tune for the FICM will work nicely. Hey they owe me less than that's going to cost them but I'll take it. 

Gonna be the fastest stock turbo truck around  She's a sneaky little girl too with her stock looks


----------



## exodus (Mar 18, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Are you able to just bypass the heater core itself? Connect the input/in flow tube directly to the output/out flow tube?
> 
> Should be able to find out if that's the issue. And with it being SoCal you don't really need a heater.



I'm not sure if I can access the hoses from the engine bay... I didn't even think to look. Ugh.  I'll try tomorrow to see.

And I was thinking possibly water pump, tomorrow I'm going to put everything back together minus the t-stat and see if it moves water. I'm not sure what the chances of just the water pump going out of the blue though, doesn't it usually just leak, but the fins stay intact?

It started out heating when parked, or at red lights, then getting fine when moving again.  But now it's always hot.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 18, 2014)

exodus said:


> I'm not sure if I can access the hoses from the engine bay... I didn't even think to look. Ugh.  I'll try tomorrow to see.
> 
> And I was thinking possibly water pump, tomorrow I'm going to put everything back together minus the t-stat and see if it moves water. I'm not sure what the chances of just the water pump going out of the blue though, doesn't it usually just leak, but the fins stay intact?
> 
> It started out heating when parked, or at red lights, then getting fine when moving again.  But now it's always hot.



That happened to my unit the last shift I worked. No clue what our mechanic said was the issue.


----------



## exodus (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks like it may be simple to bypass in my car.  I wasted all that time taking apart the dash  Grrr.

http://www.aus300zx.com/forum/showthread.php?p=911583&postcount=9


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 18, 2014)

Well... Now I'm having issues. Temp gauge is going bonkers. Made one quick pull and it bounced from 180-240... Went normal speed, 180. Parked at a light, 250... The hell...


----------



## exodus (Mar 18, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Well... Now I'm having issues. Temp gauge is going bonkers. Made one quick pull and it bounced from 180-240... Went normal speed, 180. Parked at a light, 250... The hell...



That's exactly what I did before mine went bonkers too   Damn onramps at 2am.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm thinking the gauge is just shot. It literally went up probably 50 degrees in about 5 seconds, then dropped by 40 in about 10...


----------



## exodus (Mar 18, 2014)

9D4 said:


> I'm thinking the gauge is just shot. It literally went up probably 50 degrees in about 5 seconds, then dropped by 40 in about 10...



Sounds like my old lincoln.  I got rid of that POS though, so much crap to deal with.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 18, 2014)

exodus said:


> And I was thinking possibly water pump, tomorrow I'm going to put everything back together minus the t-stat and see if it moves water. I'm not sure what the chances of just the water pump going out of the blue though, doesn't it usually just leak, but the fins stay intact?
> 
> It started out heating when parked, or at red lights, then getting fine when moving again.  But now it's always hot.



Not necessarily, water pumps can fail catastrophically, the fin wheel can become detached from the shaft, the fins themselves can disintegrate, the bearing can fail causing a partial or complete seizure of the shaft, or it could just be the belt going 



9D4 said:


> Well... Now I'm having issues. Temp gauge is going bonkers. Made one quick pull and it bounced from 180-240... Went normal speed, 180. Parked at a light, 250... The hell...



For that I'd suspect either again, a water pump (I swear, that isn't my defacto answer for car problems!), a air bubble in your cooling system, or, as you say, an electrical fault. It's not common for either the temp sender or the gauge to go massively bad suddenly, if they go at all they just get less and less accurate as time goes on, more likely if it's an electrical is a bad ground or a short. The other possibility that presents itself to me would be a fan problem. I don't know what year yours is, but the thunderbirds did go to electric fans in 91ish, it's possible the fan is bad without making the telltale belt noises.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 18, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Not necessarily, water pumps can fail catastrophically, the fin wheel can become detached from the shaft, the fins themselves can disintegrate, the bearing can fail causing a partial or complete seizure of the shaft, or it could just be the belt going
> 
> 
> 
> For that I'd suspect either again, a water pump (I swear, that isn't my defacto answer for car problems!), a air bubble in your cooling system, or, as you say, an electrical fault. It's not common for either the temp sender or the gauge to go massively bad suddenly, if they go at all they just get less and less accurate as time goes on, more likely if it's an electrical is a bad ground or a short. The other possibility that presents itself to me would be a fan problem. I don't know what year yours is, but the thunderbirds did go to electric fans in 91ish, it's possible the fan is bad without making the telltale belt noises.


Haha you sure? It's not like my cars not shifting right and you're still going to go "water pump!"? Haha jk.
I actually don't mind if it is. I do have a decent amount of something out of the top of the block. Looked more like passenger side intake manifold, but I suppose it could've been the water pump. I thought intake manifold gasket for a bit but the oil is still black. Wasn't specifically looking for an issue with the pump so maybe overlooked.
Either way, I need a new serp belt anyways and it's only about a hour job it looks like. Only $40 for a new pump from JC Whitney as well.
Guess I'll just play parts roulette... Cheaper than running a pressure test..


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 18, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> So I told the HR lady at my current job (a private BLS 911/IFT company) that I'm leaving to go to a Fire Department EMT Ambulance Operator position. Their response was to offer me what's essentially a part time position there, working a shift a week.
> 
> It's tempting. Besides making the extra money, I'll be able to maintain my seniority and all that jazz. We did just get bought by Falck and brand new ambulances are supposed to be in service in a couple weeks.
> 
> ...



FD might forbid it.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 18, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Well... Now I'm having issues. Temp gauge is going bonkers. Made one quick pull and it bounced from 180-240... Went normal speed, 180. Parked at a light, 250... The hell...



I'd check the canooder valve first, failing that it's definitely the flux capacitor.


----------



## Jon (Mar 18, 2014)

Anyone know anything about EMS at Lake Mead?

Looking into a job possibility, trying to get feedback.


----------



## Household6 (Mar 18, 2014)

This cracked me up today..


----------



## exodus (Mar 18, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Haha you sure? It's not like my cars not shifting right and you're still going to go "water pump!"? Haha jk.
> I actually don't mind if it is. I do have a decent amount of something out of the top of the block. Looked more like passenger side intake manifold, but I suppose it could've been the water pump. I thought intake manifold gasket for a bit but the oil is still black. Wasn't specifically looking for an issue with the pump so maybe overlooked.
> Either way, I need a new serp belt anyways and it's only about a hour job it looks like. Only $40 for a new pump from JC Whitney as well.
> Guess I'll just play parts roulette... Cheaper than running a pressure test..



I'm pretty sure autozone rents out the pressure test tool.

Yeah, they do: http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...-External-Engine-Loaner-Rental-Tools/_/N-26vp  Just go in, pay the full price and keep it as long as you want, when you return it, they give you all the money back


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 18, 2014)

Jon said:


> Anyone know anything about EMS at Lake Mead?
> 
> 
> 
> Looking into a job possibility, trying to get feedback.




Is there a contracted agency down there or is it State/National Parks?

Clark County is different from the rest of NV. You need a Clark county paramedic card which requires you to take the protocol test if I'm not mistaken. I believe you have to have your NREMT as well for initial certification not sure about renewals or if they do reciprocity without it. 

I'm not sure if you have to have an NV card as well but even if you do it's dirt cheap and easy to get. 

NV OEMS 

http://health.nv.gov/EMS_Forms.htm

Clark County

http://www.snhd.info/ems/index.php


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 18, 2014)

exodus said:


> I'm pretty sure autozone rents out the pressure test tool.
> 
> Yeah, they do: http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...-External-Engine-Loaner-Rental-Tools/_/N-26vp  Just go in, pay the full price and keep it as long as you want, when you return it, they give you all the money back




I believe you have 48 hours to return the tool otherwise you don't get money back.

That's how it was when I had to rent a 36mm socket to get the oil filter cap off my truck.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Well... Not the water pump. Interesting development today. 
Left hand sharp turns- car stalls out and dies. Left hand banks- car stalls but catches itself and corrects it... I'm lost.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 19, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Well... Not the water pump. Interesting development today.
> Left hand sharp turns- car stalls out and dies. Left hand banks- car stalls but catches itself and corrects it... I'm lost.



hmmm. that's a weird one. almost sounds like an oiling issue...

In other news, unless the PD here does something quickly I'm going to end up without a job for beating the living piss out of the guy that keeps coming on my property and disconnecting my truck. Two days ago he took it further and cut the duct tape window off my roommate's truck and went through it.

They won't even come out to the house. Watch it be a patient who's disgruntled and someone gets hurt. If :censored::censored::censored::censored: goes bad here I'm going to bring the PD down with me. 

Seriously one thing after a-:censored::censored::censored::censored:ing-nother. Pretty sure the relationship that I thought was going to be the one is going to crash and burn, been out 4 months, can't get into surgery until mid April then it's another 6-7 months after that, agency won't even let me *volunteer* my time to our paramedic school for lab days, didn't give me dispatch, passed me up for some obesely fat :censored::censored::censored::censored:er that fits their weight requirements better, who's a very capable field medic and we're critically short on qualified field medics right now...yea how the :censored::censored::censored::censored: does that make sense? Then to top it all off this :censored::censored::censored::censored:er keeps trespassing and PD refuses to send someone out because "you didn't catch him in the act" no :censored::censored::censored::censored: lady I'm :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing disabled I'm not going to chase him down and get into a wrestling match with him with a destroyed back and shoulder. Has what he's done caused any damage? No, not yet. But he's just grabbing the extension cord and yanking it out of the truck and that's eventually going to destroy the block heater cord. It puts a lot of extra load on the batteries that I just replaced and that wasn't cheap, as well as the goo plugs, FICM...everything. There's a reason I'm a stickler for plugging it in every single night. 

Seriously, I wonder what it's going to take to get them to take this seriously. I'm a :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing off duty paramedic, I don't call 911 for no :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing reason lady. 

:censored::censored::censored::censored:! 

The shotgun is coming out of the safe and going by the front door. This kid is getting proned out felony stop style at gunpoint when I catch him, and I'm going to tell the dispatcher that when I call.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 19, 2014)

Robb said:


> hmmm. that's a weird one. almost sounds like an oiling issue...
> 
> In other news, unless the PD here does something quickly I'm going to end up without a job for beating the living piss out of the guy that keeps coming on my property and disconnecting my truck. Two days ago he took it further and cut the duct tape window off my roommate's truck and went through it.
> 
> ...



Damn Robb that sucks man, my diesel doesn't have a block heater, just the grid heater haha (So CAL for ya). As far as felony stop style with a shotgun you would have the whole police department, CHP, helicopters and the SWAT team responding if you told them you have someone at gun point, then you probably would be detained and have a billion background checks done on you. Southern California is funny about dirtbags trespassing on your property and doing mischievous things. But if anyone deserves an *** beating, it sounds like this dude.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 19, 2014)

A new uniform suggestion...







smh. If you can't do the job, stay home.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 19, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> A new uniform suggestion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That would of been awesome when I fell last week and slid underneath the stretcher. Lol

My partner even drew a picture to remember the incident.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 19, 2014)

were you lifting the stretcher with your belt?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 19, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> were you lifting the stretcher with your belt?




Lol no. Just walking down an icy driveway.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Mar 19, 2014)

Robb, sounds like you need some Home Alone type booby traps!


----------



## Tigger (Mar 19, 2014)

Not that this needs to be said, but if the local SWAT team asks if you "want to standby" at their tryouts, you should say yes. They may need you to dispose of their leftover ammunition.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 19, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> were you lifting the stretcher with your belt?



I lol'd at that


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 19, 2014)

Ah, the joys of posting, my laptop battery died with just 10 minutes left on the season finale


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 19, 2014)

Got the motion detector app set, the speakers set, gonna catch this little :censored::censored::censored::censored:head that keeps messing with my truck.


----------



## Household6 (Mar 19, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> were you lifting the stretcher with your belt?


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 19, 2014)

Robb said:


> Got the motion detector app set, the speakers set, gonna catch this little :censored::censored::censored::censored:head that keeps messing with my truck.



This is what happens when we leave your temporarily broken self at home with nothing else going on. Devious minds need some kind of outlet!


Jk, sounds like a good idea. Hope you catch him and have him hogtied by the time PD arrives.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 19, 2014)

Robb said:


> Got the motion detector app set, the speakers set, gonna catch this little :censored::censored::censored::censored:head that keeps messing with my truck.



Can it record video so we can see the "felony stop style" by Robb with a shotgun?


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 19, 2014)

So, I'm gonna go on a little vacation next week. I get off at 0800h on Monday in Santa Fe, NM, then will pick a direction and start riding.

I'm thinking Jaurez, Denver or maybe Vegas, anyone have any suggestions for must do things in any of those places? Or a suggestion for someplace better?

EDIT: I should mention I Have to be back in Santa Fe by 0800h Friday.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 20, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> Can it record video so we can see the "felony stop style" by Robb with a shotgun?



It records beautiful video


----------



## exodus (Mar 20, 2014)

Robb said:


> It records beautiful video



Then send it into the news station and be like local PD wouldn't hand it or even come out. So I handled it, find out why the local PD sucks donkey balls at 6pm.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 20, 2014)

exodus said:


> Then send it into the news station and be like local PD wouldn't hand it or even come out. So I handled it, find out why the local PD sucks donkey balls at 6pm.




That'd go over beautifully for interdepartmental relations lol.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 20, 2014)

Robb said:


> That'd go over beautifully for interdepartmental relations lol.



I just now thought of this Robb but have you tried talking to a Sargent or watch commander?


----------



## Tigger (Mar 20, 2014)

When the ambulance crew you intercept with is unable to operate their cot and pulls it out like an old school two man deal...

Sheesh.


----------



## Rhonda (Mar 20, 2014)

I love finding out about road closures while on a hot return with a criticle pt.


----------



## unleashedfury (Mar 20, 2014)

Tigger said:


> When the ambulance crew you intercept with is unable to operate their cot and pulls it out like an old school two man deal...
> 
> Sheesh.



I thought them things belonged in a museum somewhere..


----------



## unleashedfury (Mar 20, 2014)

if you have seen this tread.. http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=39312 you realized I never did the "podcast" thing since I never really knew how.. 

Now I'm a addict. I have a few EMS ones that were suggested here, plus some music ones. People reviewing gear, and such. 

I think I listen to more podcasts at work now than I do TV watching or anything else..


----------



## Tigger (Mar 20, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> I thought them things belonged in a museum somewhere..



This was just you average Ferno X frame cot. They just chose to operate it like they haven't changed anything since the 1970s, which given the agency, may be true. I appreciate their efforts to serve their community and am happy that they at least get their patients closer to us, but they don't do much for them.


----------



## Rin (Mar 20, 2014)

Standard equipment at my company :/  Is everyone else rockin' the power cots these days?  :: jealous::


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 20, 2014)

Rin said:


> Standard equipment at my company :/  Is everyone else rockin' the power cots these days?  :: jealous::



Our company has been slowly changing out manual gurneys for the power pros for a couple of years now. Other companies/divisions in the area only have the power pros


----------



## Tigger (Mar 20, 2014)

Rin said:


> Standard equipment at my company :/  Is everyone else rockin' the power cots these days?  :: jealous::



That's how I started and we're only 50/50 where I am now. Still, they're a vast improvement over the two man cots of old as I am now aware.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 21, 2014)

Working a code yesterday:

Panicked Fire Officer (PFO) to Young Teenage Member: RUN TO THE TRUCK! I NEED XL GLOVES!!!

Me: Please stop running. This is amping everyone up and freaking the family out. We're good in here.

PFO: KEEP RUNNING! THIS MAN IS DEAD!!

Me: ...And appears to be staying that way. You are aware we pronounced this patient and are just sending someone out to the truck to grab paperwork right?


Eh, what can I say? I really did appreciate their help on this one to be honest. I was responding single medic and first on scene, so I would have been quite lonely if they hadn't chosen to show up. I also had the good fortune of having an off duty medic with our system show up soon after with his volunteer company, so it really went as well as it could all things considered.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 21, 2014)

Rin said:


> Standard equipment at my company :/  Is everyone else rockin' the power cots these days?  :: jealous::




The only manual gurney we have is the bariateic gurney and a couple old Strykers we use for training, everything else is power.

Word on the street is all 42 ambulances are getting the power load system too.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 21, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Working a code yesterday:
> 
> Panicked Fire Officer (PFO) to Young Teenage Member: RUN TO THE TRUCK! I NEED XL GLOVES!!!
> 
> ...



I heard that. Everyone in the system ran a code yesterday...except 108.


----------



## exodus (Mar 21, 2014)

Robb said:


> The only manual gurney we have is the bariateic gurney and a couple old Strykers we use for training, everything else is power.
> 
> Word on the street is all 42 ambulances are getting the power load system too.



Oh god, we JUST got a bariatric gurney last month...  They send that unit out 2 man to run normal calls with it... That thing is killer on your back 2 manning it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 21, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Working a code yesterday:
> 
> Panicked Fire Officer (PFO) to Young Teenage Member: RUN TO THE TRUCK! I NEED XL GLOVES!!!
> 
> ...




Dude what an ******. Sounds like it went well though.

I think it'd be so cool to work in your guys' system.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 21, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I heard that. Everyone in the system ran a code yesterday...except 108.



Yeah, you and 104. Babysitting the station went well I trust?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 21, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Yeah, you and 104. Babysitting the station went well I trust?



Yeah. I'm halfway through another class. 

And Robb, you'd be bored. Seriously.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 21, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Yeah. I'm halfway through another class.
> 
> 
> 
> And Robb, you'd be bored. Seriously.




Dude I already am bored lol. I'm gonna be the king of wasting time doing nothing when this is all over.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 21, 2014)

Stroke alert for our first call. Unstable SVT refractory to vagal, adenosine, and synchronized cardioversion. 

Followed by a TC where the gas station owner thought it would be a good idea to come out of the station and literally yell at us for blocking his driveway (which we weren't blocking). That didn't go over so well. Best part was hearing the fire BC tell the guy to shut up and go back inside before he gets arrested for obstructing an emergency scene.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 21, 2014)

RSI almost went bad. Where is that damn VL when I need it?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 21, 2014)

I went to the garage today to spray off my truck. Can't really scrub it but the power washer from our sweet ambulance wash does all sorts of stuff so I don't really have to scrub it to get it clean. 

Made me realize how badly I miss the streets. Even with as unhappy with my agency as I have been. 

Spent like an hour and a half hanging out with my old partner while he polished our old rig because his current partner called in sick. 



DesertEMT66 said:


> Stroke alert for our first call. Unstable SVT refractory to vagal, adenosine, and synchronized cardioversion.
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by a TC where the gas station owner thought it would be a good idea to come out of the station and literally yell at us for blocking his driveway (which we weren't blocking). That didn't go over so well. Best part was hearing the fire BC tell the guy to shut up and go back inside before he gets arrested for obstructing an emergency scene.



Why not yell at the people that caused the TC that's blocking his driveway? Ya know...the problem rather than the solution. People are ridiculous.





DEmedic said:


> RSI almost went bad. Where is that damn VL when I need it?




I hope you being extra underwear with you to work! 

Bougie?? I wants to hear more!


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 21, 2014)

Robb said:


> I hope you being extra underwear with you to work!
> 
> Bougie?? I wants to hear more!



I just heard a relieved voice tell the hospital over the radio that they had a successful RSI. All's well that ends well I guess!


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 21, 2014)

So... Blew the motor in the firebird today... Good times...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 22, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> I just heard a relieved voice tell the hospital over the radio that they had a successful RSI. All's well that ends well I guess!



Yeah... The bougie got it. I was caught by the airway that looked easy from the outside, but then... was not. By the time I had the blade in, I was like, "Oh no. What I have I gotten myself into here..." :sad:

Prolonged seizure and airway looked like hamburger. And, his anatomy not where it was supposed to be. During DL, just a glimpse of the glottic opening, slipped in the bougie, pretty sure I got it, but pulled it cuz I wasn't sure. I didn't feel any tracheal rings. My supervisor was breathing down my neck, so I let him have a shot at it, third attempt was the charm. But, I was sweating and I had the combi tube out and ready to go. He said, "I think you had it the first time around... his airway was a mess..."

My partner was a single medic and I was still at least 10 minutes away when she got on scene and called a Priority 1. Yeah... It was bad news from the beginning.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 22, 2014)

Just sent an application to one of the most rural services I could find.. it's in NV. that makes three states that I have applications in with


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 22, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Just sent an application to one of the most rural services I could find.. it's in NV. that makes three states that I have applications in with




Oh :censored::censored::censored::censored: this guy!? 

BM?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 22, 2014)

Robb said:


> Oh :censored::censored::censored::censored: this guy!?
> 
> BM?



Lol what?  HGHEMS


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh Battle Mountain is hiring too.

Good luck dude!


----------



## exodus (Mar 22, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Stroke alert for our first call. Unstable SVT refractory to vagal, adenosine, and synchronized cardioversion.
> 
> Followed by a TC where the gas station owner thought it would be a good idea to come out of the station and literally yell at us for blocking his driveway (which we weren't blocking). That didn't go over so well. Best part was hearing the fire BC tell the guy to shut up and go back inside before he gets arrested for obstructing an emergency scene.



Oh, I know that shell station owner haha.  Our day was pretty easy. Had some dude with a gnarly infection that refused any treatments, HR in the 180's, fever of 104, and he was barely able to talk.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 22, 2014)

exodus said:


> Oh, I know that shell station owner haha.  Our day was pretty easy. Had some dude with a gnarly infection that refused any treatments, HR in the 180's, fever of 104, and he was barely able to talk.



35s area. NE corner of Ramon and Varner?


----------



## EMDispatch (Mar 22, 2014)

Any Sussex people  riding 107 today?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 22, 2014)

EMDispatch said:


> Any Sussex people  riding 107 today?



uh oh... 

h34r:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 22, 2014)

Why? Did you just see the truck?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 22, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRWg2fMOdWo

This was my jam back in the day. 

Thinking a nice drive with some good tunes might be in order on this beautiful day.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 22, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Why? Did you just see the truck?



Bingo! I thought you worked the ocho?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 22, 2014)

I do. I'm on tonight.


----------



## EMDispatch (Mar 22, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Why? Did you just see the truck?



I actually had them in a call in on the state line. Just curious if I had talked to anyone here.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 22, 2014)

Ohhh, okay. Out toward Federalsburg? Nope. All of the Sussex people here are on tonight.


----------



## EMDispatch (Mar 22, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Ohhh, okay. Out toward Federalsburg? Nope. All of the Sussex people here are on tonight.



K cool,
It was in the Reliance area.


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 22, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Just sent an application to one of the most rural services I could find.. it's in NV. that makes three states that I have applications in with



Thats a badass place. What's the pay like?


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 22, 2014)

Man, I'm exhausted.

3 calls in 72 hours.

It's no wonder people burn out in this profession.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 22, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> Thats a badass place. What's the pay like?



No idea. But if it's even close to what I'm making here in NM, it'll be worth it. No state tax


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 22, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> No idea. But if it's even close to what I'm making here in NM, it'll be worth it. No state tax



Ya I couldn't find it anywhere
 But it seems like an awesome place. They have there medics work that's for sure. If they aren't on a box they'll have them work in the hospital and do cardiac rehab, have them do stress tests, community paramedicine, etc.. the protocol are stellar. Can also start central lines, want to implement US for FAST exams. The lists go on lol


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 22, 2014)

EMDispatch said:


> Any Sussex people  riding 107 today?



Nah, I'm at 104 tonight. Is there a cool nickname for that to match the "Ocho"?


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 22, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Nah, I'm at 104 tonight. Is there a cool nickname for that to match the "Ocho"?



Umm... The "Cuatro"? :unsure:


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 22, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> Ya I couldn't find it anywhere
> But it seems like an awesome place. They have there medics work that's for sure. If they aren't on a box they'll have them work in the hospital and do cardiac rehab, have them do stress tests, community paramedicine, etc.. the protocol are stellar. Can also start central lines, want to implement US for FAST exams. The lists go on lol



Where is this?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 22, 2014)

Humboldt County, Nevada.

I've never heard of them starting central lines and I know more than a handful of them and see them, well used to before I got hurt, quite often at the trauma center.

They do have a huge scope though and the pay isn't bad. I couldn't get you a number but I believe it is more than what I make and I make good money as a baby medic.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 22, 2014)

Now y'all are interested in the greatest state in the Union!


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 22, 2014)

Robb said:


> Now y'all are interested in the greatest state in the Union!



If only my wife didn't have such a need to be near family, I'd love to move around and try out places like that! :glare: The only exception she's made to allowing us to move away from the area is if I get accepted into med school, or _maybe_ PA school. :sad:


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 22, 2014)

Robb said:


> Humboldt County, Nevada.
> 
> I've never heard of them starting central lines and I know more than a handful of them and see them, well used to before I got hurt, quite often at the trauma center.
> 
> They do have a huge scope though and the pay isn't bad. I couldn't get you a number but I believe it is more than what I make and I make good money as a baby medic.



Na NV sucks! Lol jk..maybe I shouldn't have said all that. Now talk about being more competition!

Ya its in there scope with medical direction along with something else pretty interesting.  Read up guys, research.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 22, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> Na NV sucks! Lol jk..maybe I shouldn't have said all that. Now talk about being more competition!
> 
> Ya its in there scope with medical direction along with something else pretty interesting.  Read up guys, research.



I've seen their protocols, hell I have a copy of them. Didn't see anything about CVCs but I could've missed it. 

They do a lot of random :censored::censored::censored::censored: out there, they rarely fly anyone because their medics have a wider scope than our flight medics. 

Their protocols are more guidelines than anything.

I might be joining you out there when I come back to work. We'll see.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 22, 2014)

Robb said:


> Now y'all are interested in the greatest state in the Union!



Like i said, I have applications in Texas, yes.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 22, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Nah, I'm at 104 tonight. Is there a cool nickname for that to match the "Ocho"?




That I'm a mod prevents me from typing the answer that I'm thinking...


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah, I kinda walked into that one...


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 22, 2014)

Robb said:


> I've seen their protocols, hell I have a copy of them. Didn't see anything about CVCs but I could've missed it.
> 
> They do a lot of random :censored::censored::censored::censored: out there, they rarely fly anyone because their medics have a wider scope than our flight medics.
> 
> ...



http://mobile.emsworld.com/article/10320260/rural-ems 

Here you guys go. There actual protocol are on the PPP app. 

Chest tubes is the other thing they can do. Crazy


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm not saying they don't have a big scope...just saying I've never actually heard of either being placed in the field.

I could ask my friend and a medic I've worked with and learned a lot from who's the EMS captain out there for hard numbers if you'd like.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 22, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> http://mobile.emsworld.com/article/10320260/rural-ems
> 
> Here you guys go. There actual protocol are on the PPP app.
> 
> Chest tubes is the other thing they can do. Crazy



Yeah, so shut up, Rob! :lol:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 22, 2014)

Meh whatever. 

Rescue 4 is obnoxiously big. You could have a freaking 15 person dance party all the way home back there.

At least their rigs don't break down all the time like Banner's. When I was interviewing at BC they affectionately referred to their two medium duties as "the 250k $ paperweight". 

:lol:


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 22, 2014)

Slowly easing back into the long run with a late-night, easy 10. Hopefully I can manage to control my pace this time...


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, Firebird was diagnosed today. Head gaskets blown. Writing it off.

Test drove an '03 Miata... That little sucker is fun! I felt so odd in it, but damn, the sale guy said "you ain't even test driving, there's some twisties if you follow this right for a bit"
Turned right. That sucker is glued to the road. Rear end never kicked out at speeds way faster for that road than I should've. 

Then went to apply for the loan... Said I'd need 25% (1,700). Which I am all of $200 short on... Wouldn't work on the price with me at all. Really, now? <_<


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 22, 2014)

Robb said:


> Meh whatever.
> 
> Rescue 4 is obnoxiously big. You could have a freaking 15 person dance party all the way home back there.
> 
> ...



How big is ridiculously big? I just finished up my formal application to them... the more I find out about Humboldt, the funner they sound.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 22, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> How big is ridiculously big? I just finished up my formal application to them... the more I find out about Humboldt, the funner they sound.


My buddy worked for Humboldt General Hospital EMS last year for a coupla weeks during Burning Man. Said it was the most fun he had had in his life. That could've just been a by product from Burning Man, though...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> How big is ridiculously big? I just finished up my formal application to them... the more I find out about Humboldt, the funner they sound.




They have a few regular cab Medium Duties...I think they're Freightliners but now I can't remember. Then they have at least one crew cab medium duty. So 4 door cab plus a massive medium duty box. I believe that one is a Freightliner as well. They've got their big heavy rescue, a few supe trucks, I wanna say a charger as well and then they have some type Is as backups. 



9D4 said:


> My buddy worked for Humboldt General Hospital EMS last year for a coupla weeks during Burning Man. Said it was the most fun he had had in his life. That could've just been a by product from Burning Man, though...




I was so mad when they undercut us on that bid. We're not allowed to work for them out there because of it. 

While yea Black Rock City Medical Center or whatever they call it is run by HGH, it's a little bit different than working FT EMS for them


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 23, 2014)

Robb said:


> They have a few regular cab Medium Duties...I think they're Freightliners but now I can't remember. Then they have at least one crew cab medium duty. So 4 door cab plus a massive medium duty box. I believe that one is a Freightliner as well. They've got their big heavy rescue, a few supe trucks, I wanna say a charger as well and then they have some type Is as backups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt it is! I have one of those minds where if I can say something in topic, but doesn't really add anything to what's going, I still will. Haha. 
It's still on my bucket list to make it out there, though.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

9D4 said:


> No doubt it is! I have one of those minds where if I can say something in topic, but doesn't really add anything to what's going, I still will. Haha.
> 
> It's still on my bucket list to make it out there, though.




I've never been but did an intercept at like 0200 before we stopped playing nice and doing them. That was a trip. Might try to go this year seeing as I have all this time off. Not sure where the ticket money is coming from though :lol: A lot of my friends have gone and most want to go back. I don't think I could do a whole week out there though. 

No worries dude I was just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 23, 2014)

Robb said:


> I'm not saying they don't have a big scope...just saying I've never actually heard of either being placed in the field..



I can imaging very, very few scenarios where a CL would be necessary or appropriate in the field, vs a PIV or an IO. 

And considering the relatively high degree of difficulty and complications associated with them, I would not want to be anyone's "once in a great while" CL placement. Hell, they aren't even done that much anymore in many hospitals. 

Pretty much true of chest tubes, as well. They aren't as hard, but still plenty that can go wrong and very rarely could be justified in the field, IMO.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

Halothane said:


> I can imaging very, very few scenarios where a CL would be necessary or appropriate in the field, vs a PIV or an IO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We were talking about this yesterday trying to come up with a good reason. Pressors and a stupid long transport time were about the only thing we got though. And that was with the caveat "if you can't get a good big ac or EJ."

I'm going to ask my buddy about it I'm interested. They're super aggressive with their QA/CQI process from what I'm told.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 23, 2014)

... Or an IO. 

Ask King County Medic the reasons they place CLs in the field.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> ... Or an IO.
> 
> Ask King County Medic the reasons they place CLs in the field.




Hey be nice.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 23, 2014)

Because its cool and you can't do it


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

Gahhhh it didn't work. 

Silly computer is smarter than me apparently.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 23, 2014)

I actually learned how, and had a protocol to do it. It was a bloody mess. We always just drilled an IO. "Zzzzzuuuuuuurrrrpp!l" Done.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 23, 2014)

Apparently?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I actually learned how, and had a protocol to do it. It was a bloody mess. We always just drilled an IO. "Zzzzzuuuuuuurrrrpp!l" Done.




Yep.

That's what we do. 

I wonder if pressors intraosseously have any deleterious effects.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 23, 2014)

Give me a couple weeks and I can tell you... (When I get my PubMed, Ovid, and UpToDate access back)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 23, 2014)

Robb said:


> Yep.
> 
> That's what we do.
> 
> I wonder if pressors intraosseously have any deleterious effects.




http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/3394678/

For short term prehospital use, it looks as if the benefit outweighs any risk.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Apparently?




Funny guy!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/3394678/




Thank you sir.

I wonder if they've done anything long term...

I'm a freaking nerd it's Sunday morning and I'm the only one awake and rather than going back to bed I'm sitting here doinking around on the internet.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 23, 2014)

I see a couple case studies citing extravasation, but I can't access anything that really talks about its use and effectiveness. Grrr....

Edit: Just pay attention to DE


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I see a couple case studies citing extravasation, but I can't access anything that really talks about its use and effectiveness. Grrr....




Haha! I got you stuck on medical Sunday too!


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 23, 2014)

Whew, its drill weekend and it took me 3hr 34min to finish a 12 mile ruck march with 42 lbs in my ruck, not counting weight of water, load bearing vest and my M4


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Whew, its drill weekend and it took me 3hr 34min to finish a 12 mile ruck march with 42 lbs in my ruck, not counting weight of water, load bearing vest and my M4



Slacker.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## MrJones (Mar 23, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Whew, its drill weekend and it took me 3hr 34min to finish a 12 mile ruck march with 42 lbs in my ruck, not counting weight of water, load bearing vest and my M4



If memory serves, the standard is 3 hours.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

MrJones said:


> If memory serves, the standard is 3 hours.



Up hill both ways back in the day too, right?


I kid I kid. 

Dang I'm on one this morning.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 23, 2014)

Robb said:


> Slacker.



Lol

Wish I could argue, but..


MrJones said:


> If memory serves, the standard is 3 hours.



Exactly. Need to spend some more time rucking on my own.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Mar 23, 2014)

So I just gained chat access and I have to wonder, does anybody still use it? Back in the day when this thread was started, it seemed like the chat was commonly used...


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 23, 2014)

I haven't been on chat in a very long time, and certainly haven't heard of it mentioned, either.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 23, 2014)

If it was compatible with iOS, I'd be on it more.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

What he said. ^


----------



## MrJones (Mar 23, 2014)

Robb said:


> Up hill both ways back in the day too, right?
> 
> 
> I kid I kid.
> ...



Not both ways, but Ft. Campbell has plenty of hills to hump. For the record, I completed my last ruck prior to retirement - I was 45 at the time - in a downpour in 2:35.

Definitely an "embrace the suck" kind of day.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

MrJones said:


> Not both ways, but Ft. Campbell has plenty of hills to hump. For the record, I completed my last ruck prior to retirement - I was 45 at the time - in a downpour in 2:35.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely an "embrace the suck" moment.




12 miles in 2:35 so that's about 5 mph average.

Dude that's moving with a ruck...well played sir! Well played.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 23, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> ... Or an IO.
> 
> Ask King County Medic the reasons they place CLs in the field.



What _is_ their rationale? Just curious.



Robb said:


> I wonder if pressors intraosseously have any deleterious effects.



Nope. The only problem with pressors via IO is that it can be hard to tell when an IO infiltrates, which is obviously really bad......however, the very nature of any situation where an IO and pressors are both required probably easily justifies the risk.

FWIW, pressors are routinely run through PIV's in the OR and for days on end in the ICU. As long as they are patent there is very little risk. Just check the site frequently to make sure it is running well and isn't infiltrating and/or inflamed. 

There probably is less risk of extravasation and/or phlebitis via a CL, but CL's also dramatically increase the risk of other problems which are even worse, such as sepsis, pneumothorax, and rupture of a major vessel.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 23, 2014)

Halothane said:


> What _is_ their rationale? Just curious.



We beat this to death in a thread with a KCM1 Medic a few months ago and it came down to ego and nothing more. They do it because they can. There is absolutely no benefit for the patient and even worse puts them at risk for major complications. 

There is a promo video around somewhere that shows a KCM1 medic placing a CL with non-sterile gloves and what appears to be no prep what so ever. "clean" environment may even be an overstatement.



Halothane said:


> FWIW, pressors are routinely run through PIV's in the OR and for days on  end in the ICU. As long as they are patent there is very little risk.  Just check the site frequently to make sure it is running well and isn't  infiltrating and/or inflamed.



True. We frequently run pressors through PIVs during RRTs and such until we get them to the Unit to place a PICC. PICC lines have really cut down on our CL use.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 23, 2014)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=35201&page=2


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 23, 2014)

Chase said:


> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=35201&page=2



Wow. That was brutal.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 24, 2014)

Welp...stupid motion alarm that's watching my truck woke me up because of a kitty and now I can't get back to sleep because the shoulder is killing me after my dumbass move yesterday. 

Been doing a lot of reading and I'm pretty sure because of where the repair is I have to be stabilized neutrally for the 6 weeks post-op...

Hurray for being stuck in something like this for a month and a half... 


http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/03/24/ypubehub.jpg[/IMG

I have no doubt I'll be given a dirt cheap one that's not comfortable at all and have to fight with the insurance company to be reimbursed for a nicer one. :rolleyes: but if I have to wear it for that long I'm
Gonna make sure it's the most comfortable one I can find.


----------



## MrJones (Mar 24, 2014)

Robb said:


> Welp...stupid motion alarm that's watching my truck woke me up because of a kitty and now I can't get back to sleep because the shoulder is killing me after my dumbass move yesterday.
> 
> Been doing a lot of reading and I'm pretty sure because of where the repair is I have to be stabilized neutrally for the 6 weeks post-op...
> 
> ...



You might want to add that trailing bracket to your image code


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice catch. I wasn't quick enough to edit it :-/


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 24, 2014)

Robb said:


> Nice catch. I wasn't quick enough to edit it :-/



Well, all you have to do is wire in the joystick to control your battle mech, and then the guy who's been messing with your truck won't be any trouble at all.


----------



## terrible one (Mar 24, 2014)

My buddy had one of those for over a month. Good luck


----------



## MrJones (Mar 24, 2014)

Robb said:


> Nice catch. I wasn't quick enough to edit it :-/



The joys of posting from a cell phone.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 24, 2014)

terrible one said:


> My buddy had one of those for over a month. Good luck




I'm really hoping I'm wrong.


----------



## exodus (Mar 24, 2014)

Finally got around to fixing our AC, the outside condensor compressor, or the blower fan weren't kicking on so I popped off the service panel and noticed our cap looking like this. Got a new one from home depot for 8 bucks and it runs ice cold again!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 24, 2014)

Ugh feeling so done with everything. Here's hoping an application actually pans out soon


----------



## Anjel (Mar 24, 2014)

Just about had it with my company. They upped the insurance again and are taking our PTO. I should not have to pay $325 a month for 2 people and have a $3000 deductible. 

I have an interview at a new company Thursday and if all goes well orientation starts April 1st.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 24, 2014)

"Hey wanna help me move today?"

"Sure! .... Are you sure you want MY help?"

"Yea!! I miss you and wanna see you before you leave. I'll buy you sushi."

"Alright I'll see you in a bit."

Driving...driving...driving...driving...arrive.

"You said we had help coming! What the heck can Robb lift!?"

"Oh...I didn't even think of that."

"Where's a beer? I'll supervise and delegate."

"Spoken like a true paramedic..."

I miss my coworkers and the ER staff.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 25, 2014)

This vacation is going swimmingly.

Made it as far as Flagstaff, AZ, and the bolts holding my rear frame of my bike on both sheared off.

The only place in town who could do the work any time this week was the dealership.

Sitting in on the couch waiting to find out how poor I'm going to be for the rest of the vacation.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 25, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> This vacation is going swimmingly.
> 
> Made it as far as Flagstaff, AZ, and the bolts holding my rear frame of my bike on both sheared off.
> 
> ...



There's a moto guzzi dealer in the area if I remember right. Does cheap and good work. Works on a lot of brands.
I guess it's too late now though haha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 25, 2014)

You know how I know the shoulder has gotten worse? Besides the fact that it subluxes randomly whenever it feels like it now...

I know it's worse because at my doctor's appointment today my doc started to manipulate it, made it to about 45* of internal rotation, made a funny noise and quickly put it back to neutral and told me he wasn't going to do anything else. When I asked why his answer was "It looks bad on me when I have to call for a unit, especially when you work for them, because I dislocated your shoulder in my office accidentally."

The 9th needs to hurry up and get here!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 26, 2014)

About to start a lovely 36 hour shift in a type 2.   Can't really complain since I did it to myself...


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 26, 2014)

Promising phone interview yesterday for a rural TX service. Expansive scope and they boast 100% CCT trained paramedics, with 911 trucks set up as CCT as well. Plus flight shifts periodically. 48k/year


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 26, 2014)

Very nice!  Good luck and hope you get it!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 26, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Very nice!  Good luck and hope you get it!



Thank you!  Wouldn't even have to move, as they do 7 days on/ 7 days off... five hour commute each way... about the same driving I was doing working 3 shifts a week 30 miles away


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 26, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Promising phone interview yesterday for a rural TX service. Expansive scope and they boast 100% CCT trained paramedics, with 911 trucks set up as CCT as well. Plus flight shifts periodically. 48k/year




Nice dude! Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 26, 2014)

New PT job doing ALS IFT. OT dried up at work, so I've got to do something to help pay the bills.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 26, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> New PT job doing ALS IFT. OT dried up at work, so I've got to do something to help pay the bills.




Is that the one that wanted you to come supe?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah. It's pretty disorganized at the moment.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 26, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Yeah. It's pretty disorganized at the moment.



Right on man congratulations. Are they going to let you PRN supe or just ride the boo boo bus? 

Also...Do they hire cripples do you know? Will you ask for me? I'm ready to dig my eyes out with a plastic spork.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 26, 2014)

Apparently they hire just about anyone.  

I honestly don't know what's gonna happen. Every time I talk to them, they ask me if I'm interested in full time. :/ I think I may be happy just riding the bus.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 26, 2014)

I didn't realize there were enough hospitals there to need an IFT service


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 26, 2014)

I didn't know that there was enough ALS IFT to support it, but ... we'll see. It's new program.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 26, 2014)

Application to TCC submitted.  Time to study up on for the entrance exam.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 27, 2014)

That phone call needed to happen. I feel a gazillion times better. You know just when I start thinking there's nothing I can do she snaps out of it and it goes right back to as good if not better than it was before. 

The best things in life happen when you don't expect them. It's not easy but it's worth it...she's worth it. 



DEmedic said:


> I didn't know that there was enough ALS IFT to support it, but ... we'll see. It's new program.



Ah gotcha. Nice knowing you're not cooked if it doesn't work though. 

Random question but do you stream your radio broadcasts on the interwebz or only on FM?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 27, 2014)

I do. I'll PM you the info.

Today's project. Another trial of KingVision. Looks like this will be the VL we're going with.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 27, 2014)

Damnit... I woke up hoping today was Friday... I want my answer already lol


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 27, 2014)

Friday will come.  Is this for the one in Texas?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 27, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Friday will come.  Is this for the one in Texas?



Yep. Humboldt in Nevada hasn't contacted me again yet.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 27, 2014)

Interview today. Was hired on the spot. Well kinda. I have to pass their agility test in Tuesday. It was a panel style interview with 6 people. I was so nervous I forgot to ask what they pay. 

Guess I'll find out on Tuesday lol


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 27, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I do. I'll PM you the info.
> 
> Today's project. Another trial of KingVision. Looks like this will be the VL we're going with.



I like ours. I used it on a live patient for the first time the other day and will have to say the technique is drastically different though.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 27, 2014)

We have the Pentax, which is fairly similar. I am not a fan at all. I was a huge fan of the McGrath, but my vote (and the rest of the field's) counts for nothing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 27, 2014)

We tried the Pentax, I like the crosshairs on the glottic opening… But that was about it. I understand they sold their technology to Ambu, who now also owns King Vision.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 27, 2014)

Today has been fun. I managed to squirt a patient's blood all over my face/eyes. 5 hours of paperwork ensued...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 27, 2014)

usalsfyre said:


> I like ours. I used it on a live patient for the first time the other day and will have to say the technique is drastically different though.



Really? I've used it a number of times and probably my favorite thing about it is that the technique is more like DL than any other videoscope that I've used.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 27, 2014)

I found the intubrite was almost exactly the same technique, but the KingVision was very different. The Ambu guys were in today and we compared products for a while on the Simulator. The technique and insertion depth was very different with the King than non video DL. 

The other good news is that it looks as if we'll be replacing the Combi and LMA rescue airways with the King LT. (A project that's been in the works for a while.)


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 27, 2014)

The word of the week is "futility". I wish more people would realize that there are worse things in life then death and let their family members die with a shred of dignity and comfort.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 27, 2014)

Why must regaining fitness be so painful  Went out and got a new style of foam roller today in hopes of staving off the therapist for a little longer.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 27, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Why must regaining fitness be so painful  Went out and got a new style of foam roller today in hopes of staving off the therapist for a little longer.



I'll fix your shin splints for you. Bring your shin over here. Massage it out for ya' with a baseball bat


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 27, 2014)

Robb said:


> I'll fix your shin splints for you. Bring your shin over here. Massage it out for ya' with a baseball bat



That's about what it'll take for these damn knots in my calves!


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 28, 2014)

Go to bed last night with every intention of calling in sick today to finish moving. Wake up actually sick. This isn't what I meant....


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 28, 2014)

Halothane said:


> Really? I've used it a number of times and probably my favorite thing about it is that the technique is more like DL than any other videoscope that I've used.



Manipulating the scope seemed pretty intuitive, but actually passing the tube was definitely different. Almost more of a "flip up". We don't have the rigid stylets, I'm thinking that will probably be on the soon to purchase list.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 28, 2014)

usalsfyre said:


> Manipulating the scope seemed pretty intuitive, but actually passing the tube was definitely different. Almost more of a "flip up". We don't have the rigid stylets, I'm thinking that will probably be on the soon to purchase list.



I've used the king a couple times on cadavers, I noticed the difference in pass the tube as well. It seemed almost like doing something on the mirror. Everything was backward from what I was used to. I liked it a lot still, though.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 28, 2014)

So this morning, I ran a couple of calls with some (not quite any more) brand new basics and gave them the final sign off to run BLS IFTs without an FTO.

Half an hour later they went out together to take a hospice pt home as a nice easy get their feet wet run.

The pt died.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 28, 2014)

I kinda feel sorry for them...  Only a little.  But they will know what to do with a dead hospice pt for life now!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 28, 2014)

Way after five and no call from Pecos


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Mar 28, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> So this morning, I ran a couple of calls with some (not quite any more) brand new basics and gave them the final sign off to run BLS IFTs without an FTO.
> 
> Half an hour later they went out together to take a hospice pt home as a nice easy get their feet wet run.
> 
> The pt died.



Aaaaaaand welcome to EMS!  Here's to hoping that they honored that DNR!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 28, 2014)

Correction... Job offer!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 28, 2014)

Woo hoo!!!  Congrats!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 28, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Woo hoo!!!  Congrats!



Lol thank you! Now to call them back to accept it... And figure out if I'm gonna move or not


And just got an email from HGHEMS to test


----------



## terrible one (Mar 28, 2014)

Congrats where's it at? In TX?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 28, 2014)

terrible one said:


> Congrats where's it at? In TX?



Pecos texas. Right back to where I worked once upon a time


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice dude congratulations!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 28, 2014)

Robb said:


> Nice dude congratulations!



Thanks man!


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 28, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Correction... Job offer!



Congrats, also, does that mean that there's going to be a position opening up at UNM?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 28, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Congrats, also, does that mean that there's going to be a position opening up at UNM?



Lol thanks. And maybe... I'm probably going to drop down to part time there


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't really want to go back to working in facilities, but I want to go to the school, and my understanding is that the.advantages of working there while you go there are significant.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Thanks man!



If you find yourself west of Winnemucca when you're out here beers are on me. I'd love to pick your brain on that test too


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 29, 2014)

Robb said:


> If you find yourself west of Winnemucca when you're out here beers are on me. I'd love to pick your brain on that test too



Lol sounds good. I gotta decide if I'm even gonna take it though lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol sounds good. I gotta decide if I'm even gonna take it though lol




Well damn haha. I hear ya though. I'm so damn sick of this shoulder.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 29, 2014)

Robb said:


> Well damn haha. I hear ya though. I'm so damn sick of this shoulder.



Road trip time? You make it to abq and I'll buy a couple rounds lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 29, 2014)

I was braising short ribs in red wine to make a red sauce for pasta, I poured myself a big glass of wine and almost took a glug when I looked at the clock and realized I had to be to work in a couple of hours. 

Now, the idea of having a glass of wine is killing me. I want one in the worst way.  Anyone want to work for me tonight so I can stay home and eat pasta and drink red wine with my wife?


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 29, 2014)

Well I'm officially done with CAL FIRE interviews and now its a waiting game. All that needs to happen now is no rain, above normal temps, and the governors approval for the extra man on the fire engine. 

Now I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for the next couple months!


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 29, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Road trip time? You make it to abq and I'll buy a couple rounds lol



That's my goal for right before I enlist. Signing in dec hopefully (hopeful since I still have a ways to go for the physical exam. Lots of swim work to do and have to shave 3 min off my 1 1/2 mile and still short on pull ups). Then I want to your the west coast on my bike while I'm waiting since I'm signing a delayed entry enlistment. So hopefully March ish next year I'll be able to cover some ground on this side of the country.


----------



## terrible one (Mar 29, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> Well I'm officially done with CAL FIRE interviews and now its a waiting game. All that needs to happen now is no rain, above normal temps, and the governors approval for the extra man on the fire engine.
> 
> Now I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for the next couple months!



Good luck. Heard that 4-0 wouldn't be approved until the fiscal year. Should be a good busy season this year though. Where was the last place you interviewed?


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone here got an xbox one? Bought one yesterday but I have not a soul to play live with.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 30, 2014)

Disappointed in the education of new paramedics.


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 30, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Disappointed in the education of new paramedics.




Wow, I am assuming you guys have some sort of training and in service on new equipment... Which makes this even worse.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 30, 2014)

Several con ed sessions, emails and individual training opportunities. (You'll notice I edited that original post.) I'm seriously angry


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hmm. Unfortunate I missed the original post.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 30, 2014)

If I can work 24s and live not in DE count me in. 

I'm not an idiot I promise. 

Sorry to hear that sir 

Well, found out the insurance company closed my disability claim....and I haven't had surgery yet. I'm really confused. 

They have no long term disability case open for me.....and I haven't gotten a check in 3 weeks. Are you kidding? Looks like my agency is going to be paying my rent if they want me to keep my mouth shut.

:censored::censored::censored::censored:!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 30, 2014)

No 24s ... At least not yet. And you can live in Maryland. 

Rob, I hope you get that crap straight. We've got a 22 year guy who's out on disability after getting kicked by a patient and he's in a crummy spot too.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 30, 2014)

terrible one said:


> Good luck. Heard that 4-0 wouldn't be approved until the fiscal year. Should be a good busy season this year though. Where was the last place you interviewed?



San Benito/ Monterey. Interviewed in Amador/ El Dorado, Tulare, Madera-Mariposa-Merced, Tuolumne/ Calaveras, and Monte Vista (San Diego). Last interview they said that the first round of hiring is going to be the next couple weeks.


----------



## terrible one (Mar 30, 2014)

Damn that's some driving you did! Hope you hear something


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 30, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> No 24s ... At least not yet. And you can live in Maryland.
> 
> Rob, I hope you get that crap straight. We've got a 22 year guy who's out on disability after getting kicked by a patient and he's in a crummy spot too.




Hey I wouldn't be opposed to Maryland. There's this smokin' hott OMS-3 that I've been talking to that wants to move home to Maryland when she's done with school for her residency...

Still no snow though. For 24s I think 3 hours would be about my limit for commuting. 48s or 72s I'd stretch it a little further.

Thank you, I'm just kinda at a loss for words right now. I've never been treated so poorly in my life by an employer. Getting to the point that I might be talking to a lawyer.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 30, 2014)

terrible one said:


> Damn that's some driving you did! Hope you hear something



Yeah no kidding and thanks last season I wasn't to hopeful... this year its a totally different story, hopefully I'll hear something in the next couple months 

EDIT: Also just checked on the CAL FIRE webpage and there was a article saying that starting Monday March 31 additional seasonal firefighters will be hired and several remote seasonal stations will be opened. So from what I'm gathering from the article is that CAL FIRE got some sort of funding or approval for all of this... now I'm excited haha maybe some of my Irish luck will look down upon me and I'll get a job offer Monday


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 30, 2014)

Trying to broil steak for the first time... Hope it comes out tasty


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 30, 2014)

:censored::censored::censored::censored:... ABQ is going crazy


----------



## exodus (Mar 30, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> :censored::censored::censored::censored:... ABQ is going crazy



Why?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 30, 2014)

exodus said:


> Why?



Protests that are bordering on riot. I think I'm gonna load some magazines.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Mar 30, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Protests that are bordering on riot. I think I'm gonna load some magazines.



About what?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 30, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> About what?



The local pd and a few of the most recent officer involved shootings


----------



## exodus (Mar 30, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> About what?



Apparently because of the cops that shot a homeless guy who threatened to kill them while wielding two knifes. 

http://krqe.com/2014/03/30/second-prostest-against-apd-calls-for-justice/


----------



## terrible one (Mar 30, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> Yeah no kidding and thanks last season I wasn't to hopeful... this year its a totally different story, hopefully I'll hear something in the next couple months
> 
> EDIT: Also just checked on the CAL FIRE webpage and there was a article saying that starting Monday March 31 additional seasonal firefighters will be hired and several remote seasonal stations will be opened. So from what I'm gathering from the article is that CAL FIRE got some sort of funding or approval for all of this... now I'm excited haha maybe some of my Irish luck will look down upon me and I'll get a job offer Monday




Ya could be. I start Monday and I know several other SoCal divisions start tomorrow too.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 30, 2014)

exodus said:


> Apparently because of the cops that shot a homeless guy who threatened to kill them while wielding two knifes.
> 
> http://krqe.com/2014/03/30/second-prostest-against-apd-calls-for-justice/



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/03/28/james-boyd-shooting_n_5052370.html



> "Albuquerque police fatally shot James Boyd, 38, in the Sandia foothills following an hours-long standoff and after he threatened to kill officers with a small knife, authorities said. He died after officers fired stun guns, bean bags and six live rounds, authorities said.
> 
> *But a helmet-camera video showed Boyd, who claimed to be a federal agent, agreeing to walk down the mountain with them, gathering his things and taking a step toward officers just before they fired."*


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 30, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> The local pd and a few of the most recent officer involved shootings



Glad I didn't make it further than Heart Hospital today.



exodus said:


> Apparently because of the cops that shot a homeless guy who threatened to kill them while wielding two knifes.



It's actually less about an particular shooting as it is about the fact that APD is gun happy, and it's been getting worse.

Since I moved to ABQ, whenever someone asks me "Have you heard about the police shooting?" I have to ask, "Which one?".

Now, I like cops, and the general attitude of ":censored::censored::censored::censored: the police" infuriates me. I will always give PD the benefit of the doubt, because I've seen just the edges of what their job is actually like. Still, it has to be said that APD has a genuine problem here. Off the top of my head (and I don't follow such things), I can think of three police shootings in the last year that straight up cannot be justified.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 30, 2014)

terrible one said:


> Ya could be. I start Monday and I know several other SoCal divisions start tomorrow too.



Right on! What unit?


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 30, 2014)

1. Florida drivers are the worst drivers I've seen.

2. Florida police are worse emergency drivers than Boston EMS. 2 lanes of 4-5 cars each being pushed into an intersection against a red light, almost causing a collision (cross traffic obviously couldn't see the police units a 1/4th block back), all to get the 1/2 block further for the drunk guy who was already in cuffs.


----------



## exodus (Mar 30, 2014)

In the video I watched, he still had the knives in his hands when he did. They shot him because he refused to disarm himself.  All bodycam videos of APD I have seen were justified and good shoots.

This generation just has nothing better than to bust out their guy fawkes mask and protest.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 30, 2014)

exodus said:


> In the video I watched, he still had the knives in his hands when he did. They shot him because he refused to disarm himself.  All bodycam videos of APD I have seen were justified and good shoots.
> 
> This generation just has nothing better than to bust out their guy fawkes mask and protest.



So? Refusal to disarm isn't in and of itself justification for deadly force. I guess Ruby Ridge isn't the embarrassment to the US Government that it at least should have been.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 30, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> So? Refusal to disarm isn't in and of itself justification for deadly force. I guess Ruby Ridge isn't the embarrassment to the US Government that it at least should have been.



I only watched the video once a little bit ago but from what I saw the man was walking towards the officers with the knife still in his hand. That is a threating move towards the officers


----------



## exodus (Mar 31, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> So? Refusal to disarm isn't in and of itself justification for deadly force. I guess Ruby Ridge isn't the embarrassment to the US Government that it at least should have been.



Walking towards officers with a deadly weapon is though. Just because it's a short range weapon doesn't make it any less deadly. If he had a gun would people be complaining the same?


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 31, 2014)

You mean this video?
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=8aa_1395460451

The one where it shows him turning around slowly with his arms out to his side when they open fire?

But hey, at least we have our priorities straight over someone who was camping illegally.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 31, 2014)

exodus said:


> Walking towards officers with a deadly weapon is though. Just because it's a short range weapon doesn't make it any less deadly. If he had a gun would people be complaining the same?




So every open carry activist should be shot, right? Never mind that having a deadly weapon isn't necessarily illegal.


----------



## exodus (Mar 31, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> So every open carry activist should be shot, right? Never mind that having a deadly weapon isn't necessarily illegal.



Didn't he threaten to attack and kill them multiple times? I doubt open carriers will be doing that.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 31, 2014)

exodus said:


> Didn't he threaten to attack and kill them multiple times? I doubt open carriers will be doing that.



What's recorded is him speaking in hypothetical, which while I'll grant should be taken as a threat, still doesn't justify shooting someone in the back. If we're going to use this justification, then they should have shot him immediately, not 10 seconds later while turning around. Granted, I'm coming at this from a Californian perspective where we've had a recent history of things like the Kelly Thomas murder and Oscar Grant execution.

So, based off of this, wouldn't Kelly Thomas be justified in running away? A man with a gun just got done putting on gloves while muttering that he was "going to ____ you up." However I digress.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 31, 2014)

100% not a justifiable shooting. I am all about being on the PD's side and use of deadly force, but that was a big no no. I'm sure the FBI will find them guilty after their investigation.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 31, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Glad I didn't make it further than Heart Hospital today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm with you on how I feel about police.

I don't like APD because an officer who was employed there at the time in their squad car, while he was off duty, blew a light king code 3 "chasing a DWI suspect" and killed my partner's little sister and broke his other sisters pelvis and back. 

Now that's on the officer not the department...then I saw a video of the year anniversary and another LEO blowing that same late, without any lights or sirens, around the same time of night the accident happened exactly a year prior. 

That's just plain stupid.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 31, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> You mean this video?
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=8aa_1395460451
> 
> The one where it shows him turning around slowly with his arms out to his side when they open fire?
> ...




There is no possible way that's justified. 

None.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 31, 2014)

Agreed. That was incredibly stupid. That guy posed no immediate threat. I can potentially see where the other officers were coming from in using their less-than-lethals (though still seemed unnecessary from that video); but for the officer that actually fired his rifle- ridiculous.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 31, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Agreed. That was incredibly stupid. That guy posed no immediate threat. I can potentially see where the other officers were coming from in using their less-than-lethals (though still seemed unnecessary from that video); but for the officer that actually fired his rifle- ridiculous.



I wonder if the rifle shot wasn't a "oh :censored::censored::censored::censored: there's shooting I should shoot too" type of reaction. Not that it makes it ok.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 31, 2014)

...and here's my problem with law enforcement. They've pretty much said that his only punishment is going to be the standard paid vacation.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 31, 2014)

Potentially. The other thing I considered was poor reaction time. Right before he turned, it looked like he was moving forward. The officer may have saw him moving forward, and in the time he took to decide he was advancing and decide to take his shot, they guy turned instead of moved forward. It's still a stretch, though. And like you said, it still doesn't make it okay.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 31, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> ...and here's my problem with law enforcement. They've pretty much said that his only punishment is going to be the standard paid vacation.



Wouldn't they be charged with homicide if it's deemed unjustified?


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 31, 2014)

Robb said:


> Wouldn't they be charged with homicide if it's deemed unjustified?



You mean like the officers who shot up the two trucks in the Dorner man hunt because... well they were trucks? One of which had already been cleared by another officer. ::crickets::


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 31, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> You mean like the officers who shot up the two trucks in the Dorner man hunt because... well they were trucks? One of which had already been cleared by another officer. ::crickets::




I actually didn't hear anything about that.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 31, 2014)

Robb said:


> I actually didn't hear anything about that.



2 Hispanic females driving a different color, different make truck delivering newspapers were fired upon without warning with 20-30 rounds (police estimate) to over 100 rounds (victim's lawyer's estimate) resulting in moderate injuries. To be honest, 20-30 rounds fired at a slow moving truck that didn't result in a fatality should, on it's own, be grounds for termination simply for lack of marksmanship. 
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/christo...t-women-shot-by-lapd-officers-had-no-warning/


White dude driving a different make, different color truck is stopped questioned released. That's followed immediately by him being rammed and fired upon without warning. Per the police spokesman, "Hey, extraordinary times. How dare you question what goes through an officers mind in the split second they make these decisions" (slight hyperbole with the wording, but they really did offer that excuse)

http://articles.latimes.com/2013/feb/09/local/la-me-torrance-shooting-20130210

Per Wikipedia (and you know if there was a trial it'd be listed), no charges against anyone, just Chief Beck saying "remediation up to termination."

Mind you, if anyone else decided to shoot up random trucks simply for being a  truck, the police would have no problems forwarding our case to the DA for charges.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 31, 2014)

Police tactics have become dramatically more aggressive in recent years. They are taught that they are "warriors" fighting a "war on drugs/terror/whatever" and that the public is "the enemy". Their dress, equipment, and tactics reflect that attitude. They are trained that every person they contact presents a real threat to their lives, and that they are justified in mitigating any perceived threat with deadly force. This is a very dangerous trend.

It is impossible to read the national news even casually without coming across a story like this at least once every few days. And if you look at the right sources you find many more examples that aren't widely covered. After being interested in this topic for a while now, I am quite convinced that police abuse of the public is a very under-appreciated problem and that it happens a lot more than most of us would like to contemplate. It is impossible to know for sure because stats on this stuff simply aren't tracked by anyone, and even if they were, they rely on self-reporting by the police.

Anyone interested in this topic should read Rise of the Warrior Cop by Radley Balko. It is an exhaustive documentary of the way the "war on drugs" and the "war on terror" have affected police attitudes and tactics. It is not anti-cop at all, but it is highly critical of these trends. An excellent read.


----------



## Jon (Mar 31, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> You mean this video?
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=8aa_1395460451
> 
> The one where it shows him turning around slowly with his arms out to his side when they open fire?
> ...



Here's what bothers me in the video... they were negotiating with him to walk out, and had him grab his stuff.... THEN they said "do it" released the dog, and hit him with less-lethal munitions.

If they wanted him in cuffs, don't lie to the man and then change the rules in a flash. He appeared to be cooperative, and they attacked him anyway. Would appear that's when he produced the knives.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 31, 2014)

Jon said:


> Here's what bothers me in the video... they were negotiating with him to walk out, and had him grab his stuff.... THEN they said "do it" released the dog, and hit him with less-lethal munitions.
> 
> If they wanted him in cuffs, don't lie to the man and then change the rules in a flash. He appeared to be cooperative, and they attacked him anyway. Would appear that's when he produced the knives.



Agreed. 

100%


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 31, 2014)

So the Angels hitting coach Don Baylor hurt his ankle (possible broken) on the first pitch... bottom of the first and Trout hits a 2 homer on the second pitch thrown to him. I guess you can say that Baylor took on for the team and took breaking a leg to a whole new level... Its going to be a good season, I can feel it


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 1, 2014)

Who'd have known a questionnaire to adopt a dog would be longer than a job application. 

His name is Reno, he's a 1.5 year old German Shepherd/Siberian Husky mix at a rescue facility. 

Financially...probably not the best decision but I've been looking at getting a dog for a long time, what better time than when I'm out of work and have nothing but time to build a relationship? Plus he'll get my *** off the couch and outta the house more and give me more motivation to run once I'm able too. 

Crossing my fingers that I'll have a partner in crime soon


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 1, 2014)

What's the other half think of the decision?


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 1, 2014)

So today was my very first shift on as a fire department AO (ambulance operator). The station I'm assigned to (at least for training) has a full task force (Engine, Truck, and BLS Ambulance, the last obviously being my assigned apparatus lol). Among the highlights of the day was when I got invited to ride out on the engine when they and the truck got called to a structure fire 

Basically what had happened was that the two station captains called me into their office to give me the whole "Welcome to our station and crew, these are your duties and assignments and expectations etc etc etc" speech. As soon as they started the ambulance got a call in another district, but the captains decided there talk was more important so the ambulance went out and I stayed in the office.

Several minutes later as the talk was ending, before the ambulance returned, both truck and engine got a structure fire dispatch, and rather than leave the day 1 newbie by himself in station they basically told me to hop on a spare seat in the engine which I gladly did lol

The call got cancelled enroute and we returned to station, but needless to say, I very seriously doubt I'll be riding the engine to a fire (or any other call) until I change the color of my shirt and eliminate the Ambulance Operator rocker underneath my fire dept patch lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 1, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> What's the other half think of the decision?



She's actually the one that came up with the idea of doing it now. I'm not super keen on the timing due to the financial aspect of it and the fight I'm having to fight with the insurance company for the transition from short to long term disability. Her answer to that was, "Babe, I can work one OT shift and pay the adoption fee and a big bag of food and a flat of wet food that will be fine until it get's sorted out."

Nice part is the pup already has his shots, is neutered and microchipped so there's a lot of stuff that I don't have to worry about. 

You know, she drives me crazy sometimes but then she turns around and does something like that and I wonder how I got so lucky. 

The one thing I am worried about is there's another person interested in him and they're not broken. The guy I've been conversing with is worried about the exercise aspect of it for the dog. When I told him I've got about .25 of an acre of well fenced yard, it's my non-dominant hand and I can still throw a tennis ball, especially with one of those $5 ball-flinger things he was like "well...that solves that problem."

I'm really hoping this works out. I've been talking about getting a dog since I finished medic school but have always backed out because I didn't think it was fair to the dog that I work such long shifts and I wouldn't be able to spend a lot of time with it right off the bat. Now I've got nothing but time and in all honesty...could really use a friend.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm so done working in the hospital.  I've been attacked four times tonight and bit once. I'm just so done right now


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 1, 2014)

Did you bite back?


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 1, 2014)

That's a nice mix! Does it look more shepherd or husky?


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 1, 2014)

I want a tactical toaster. I would be envied by wackers at every turn.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 1, 2014)

My dog was a lifesaver when I was going through a rough time. She was a calm companion and a furry friend.  Can you tell I think dogs rule? Now, she keeps a close watch on my daughter. 

I hope it all works out!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 1, 2014)

Mostly shepherd. Should find out today hopefully


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 1, 2014)

Here's a picture to give you an idea, definitely can tell there's husky in him but not a ton.


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 1, 2014)

Can mostly tell its in his paws haha


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah, I can definitely see the husky. Very nice!


----------



## Fire51 (Apr 1, 2014)

That's a nice looking dog! I hope you get him. I wanted a German shepherd since I was a little kid, then my family got a yellow lab & she is a amazing dog.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 2, 2014)

*I take this too seriously sometimes.*

Is that breaking news?

I am and have been repeatedly mystified, disgusted, surprised, unsurprised, self-questioning, and astounded by the hardheaded insistence that prehospital *technicians* are formal medical professionals, and stubborn willingness of some forum members to "take the chance" of cutting off patient limbs with a chainsaw, knowing and defiantly giving the wrong dose of a drug, assaulting a patient with a deadly weapon (in self defense), drive like a _kamikaze_, face down State Police on an accident scene, and intrude into a dangerous environment without proper equipment training or permission.

If I half believed all that dreck I'd start laughing and log out for good.

Here's to the EMTLIFE folks who know what it's all really about and tell the reasoned truth.  :beerchug:

And to the rest of you too. Cheers!!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 2, 2014)

I feel extremely weak in OB and pedi pathos. Sadly it's not just myself, it's the whole class. We are all stressing about our PEPP test tomorrow. 

Instructor tells us "infants are never belly breathers. If you get a question that says they are belly breathers the answer is false". Alright cool no issues there. Turn to several pages in the PEPP book and bam "infants are belly breathers".


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 2, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> I am and have been repeatedly mystified, disgusted, surprised, unsurprised, self-questioning, and astounded by the hardheaded insistence that prehospital *technicians* are formal medical professionals



Can you at least recognize that this is something that has already changed in many parts of the world and is changing in much of the country? We've come a long way from where we started as ambulance attendants, or even paramedics of the 1970s. Much depends on the definition of a technician vs. a "medical professional", but to me, simply working under a set of protocols established for me by a physician doesn't mean I don't make independent clinical decisions or function as an unthinking automaton. There's a lot of room on this spectrum to recognize that we can be medical professionals in our own right without going the utterly fallacious route of comparing ourselves to physicians or fully independent practitioners (in the US at least).


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 2, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> Is that breaking news?
> 
> I am and have been repeatedly mystified, disgusted, surprised, unsurprised, self-questioning, and astounded by the hardheaded insistence that prehospital *technicians* are formal medical professionals



I'm consistently stunned a _*vocational nurse*_ with no transport experience considers themselves qualified to comment regarding out-of-hospital emergency care and transport.  I don't feel the need to comment about long-term medication management of diabetics (although lets face it, the majority of nurses aren't qualified either, much less at the vocational level) yet you consistently tell us we're dangerous idiots. For a guy who's entire mantra is don't step out of your lane, you sure have no problem doing regarding an area where you have no formal education and little experience.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Anjel (Apr 2, 2014)

STXmedic said:


>




Amen! Hallelujah!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 2, 2014)

So... My registry cert is now expired... Even though I sent everything in prior to March 31. I tried calling them, does anyone know if I'm gonna have to pay a ractivation fee?


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 2, 2014)

usalsfyre said:


> I'm consistently stunned a _*vocational nurse*_ with no transport experience considers themselves qualified to comment regarding out-of-hospital emergency care and transport.  I don't feel the need to comment about long-term medication management of diabetics (although lets face it, the majority of nurses aren't qualified either, much less at the vocational level) yet you consistently tell us we're dangerous idiots. For a guy who's entire mantra is don't step out of your lane, you sure have no problem doing regarding an area where you have no formal education and little experience.



1. Years of prehospital EMS including lake lifesaving at altitude (7,000ft), IFT and 911 work as a basic EMT, and USAF firefighter and rescue man.

2.  Registered nurse, licensed and degreed nurse (BSN) as well as retired Major in the USAF nursing corps where I planned and performed field support for unit exercises (largest was 1200 troops with five med techs working for me) as well as disaster preparedness officer, and later was our unit's mobility officer for DESERT STORM. Also managed Nebraska Air Guard's two-ambulance "fleet" (more funny than profound).

3. So I have formal training, but what I am constantly rediscovering is that my specific knowledge about particular aspects of what is being accepted in prehospital technician care is changing and I am not in the loop about that. The forum helps me re that. I am not active but it's nice to stay in touch. I do tend to be a wet blanket for these armchair conversations. For that I'm sorry and periodically try to lighten up.

4. "We are dangerous idiots" isn't exactly true. But prehospital techs (and some nurses) have a tendency, which is supposedly kept in check by protocols, to feel they have to "do something" and do it fast and noisy. Been there, wore the boots. 
So only a little bit of the left end of the bell curve sound like dangerous idiots a lot of time and usually are not here very long. 

The willingness to do something (anything), despite it being proscribed or ineffective , because things are going badly is the sign of poor personal control at any level of practice. 
===========================
That's my mantra of late. Previous ones have been that it doesn't make sense to arm EMTs; that depending upon one's limited history of luck is dangerous if it contradicts larger-population data; and that a tech cannot know what he or she hasn't yet learned because the education is so, well, technical (versus scientific  and professional educations).

(That also applies to nurses as well, as you well know!).

I have told the mods several times to clue me if I'm polluting the site, and I'm still waiting for the flag on that. Anyone who feels I'm hurting their enjoyment of this site is free to drop me a line and I'll consider changing something.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 2, 2014)

..and here comes the fire….h34r:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 2, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> I have told the mods several times to clue me if I'm polluting the site, and I'm still waiting for the flag on that. Anyone who feels I'm hurting their enjoyment of this site is free to drop me a line and I'll consider changing something.




I won't speak for the rest of the mods, however, I find the majority of your posts to be variations on the theme, "Get off my lawn".

As far as I'm concerned, as long as you don't violate the rules, you're welcome to post here.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 2, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> So... My registry cert is now expired... Even though I sent everything in prior to March 31. I tried calling them, does anyone know if I'm gonna have to pay a ractivation fee?



Oh, it's worse than that. If they did in fact expire your cert (I'm assuming NREMT, right?), you've of course got to pay to get it back, but you also have to do a refresher (not a big deal), and then take the written and skills tests again (Urp).

I made the conscious decision to let mine go, and like a month later started kicking myself about it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 2, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Oh, it's worse than that. If they did in fact expire your cert (I'm assuming NREMT, right?), you've of course got to pay to get it back, but you also have to do a refresher (not a big deal), and then take the written and skills tests again (Urp).
> 
> I made the conscious decision to let mine go, and like a month later started kicking myself about it.



Ugh... I sent them CEs, money, my refresher cert, copies of all my cards, and it was received before March 31... I will call them tomorrow I guess


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 2, 2014)

Thoughts are with all those affected by the shooting at Ft. Hood, especially the First Responders there. Those calls are not easy to be on and I've never been to one of that magnitude.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 2, 2014)

So this new part time job I have  acquired is superior to my full time job in every way... Except pay. 

The equipment is better, the trucks, nice stations, no system status, and awesome education opportunities.   I'm so torn as what to do. I do not think I could afford a 3 dollar an hour pay cut :-/


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 2, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I won't speak for the rest of the mods, however, I find the majority of your posts to be variations on the theme, "Get off my lawn".
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, as long as you don't violate the rules, you're welcome to post here.



Thanks. I'll throttle it back. No need to be a big pain, just a persistent one. 
Ask my wife!


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 2, 2014)

Robb said:


> Thoughts are with all those affected by the shooting at Ft. Hood, especially the First Responders there. Those calls are not easy to be on and I've never been to one of that magnitude.



Yes.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 3, 2014)

Just had my first Full Arrest. Pt down for approximately 10 min prior to our arrival, no bystander CPR , immediately started compressions, Pt was in V-Fib, got one shock, was otherwise in Asystole pretty much the whole time. 

Continued CPR and ACLS for 20 min. Medics pushed 2 rounds of Epi, and a round of Atropine (base contact orders) although I was a bit too busy with compressions to tell you what all was/wasn't pushed. Medics made one attempt at intubation, then went straight for a King Airway (placement confirmed with EtCO2 and lung and gastric sounds), compressions were not interrupted for airway attempts. 

But at 20 min of Asystole and no other responses  they called base to pronounce. We just got off the phone with the doctor who DID pronounce, stopped CPR, and all of a sudden, there's a pulse on the monitor. Well then. 

Code 3 to the hospital, no crash, no compressions enroute, maybe 5-10min drive to hospital with a full cardiac cath lab. By the time we got there, sustained palpable femoral pulse and a blood pressure.  (It was like 70/40 on NIBP) Still alive when we finished deconing and cleared the hospital. 

I'll try to follow up next shift day after tomorrow, but last word I had was that he was alive with a better BP lol. Now I just need to figure out what flavor ice cream everyone at the station likes haha

(Edited: Originally posted via phone, edited on laptop for readability)


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 3, 2014)

That's an awesome call, looking forward to the update!


----------



## Jon (Apr 3, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Just had my first Full Arrest.
> 
> ...there's a pulse on the monitor. Well then...



2 Comments:
First - Whats a "Full Arrest" - Is there such a thing as a partial arrest?
Second - The monitor doesn't show a PULSE, it shows electrical activity. Pulse is something you can only sense.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 3, 2014)

Jon said:


> 2 Comments:
> First - Whats a "Full Arrest" - Is there such a thing as a partial arrest?
> Second - The monitor doesn't show a PULSE, it shows electrical activity. Pulse is something you can only sense.



If you want to nitpick things, respiratory arrest could be a partial arrest whereas cardiac arrest includes respiratory arrest


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 3, 2014)

Jon, weren't you just talking about how rusty your ban hammer was? :lol:


----------



## Rin (Apr 3, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh... I sent them CEs, money, my refresher cert, copies of all my cards, and it was received before March 31... I will call them tomorrow I guess



Same here. I believe I read somewhere on the NREMT site that if you need your cert as a condition of your employment, you should send it in two weeks ahead of time.  I took that to mean that they may need two weeks to process the paperwork. Everything else says mail by March 31 and you're good.

Also if you have all your requirements met by the deadline, but don't turn your application in on time, you're supposed to be able to reinstate your cert for a $50 fee. I think that's only an option if you're expired less than a month though.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 3, 2014)

Anjel said:


> So this new part time job I have  acquired is superior to my full time job in every way... Except pay.
> 
> The equipment is better, the trucks, nice stations, no system status, and awesome education opportunities.   I'm so torn as what to do. I do not think I could afford a 3 dollar an hour pay cut :-/



What about full time at the new one and PRN at the old one? It's a pay cut and you'd be working more hours for the same pay but what's happiness worth? 3 dollars an hour is a huge cut though, around 10k a year, depending on how the schedules work. If you're on 24s and they're doing it as a 56 hour work week you'd probably make close to the same if not more.

Example: 
20/hr on a 48 hour work week
40hrsx20=800 base
20x1.5=30 for OT rate
30x8=240 built in OT
800+240=1040/week
1040x52 weeks in a year = *$54,080/year*

17/hr on 56 hour work week, 24s on a rotating schedule A, B, C shift
40x17=680
17x1.5=25.50
25.5x16=408
680+408=1088/week
1088x52= *$56,576/year*



Jim37F said:


> Just had my first Full Arrest. Pt down for approximately 10 min prior to our arrival, no bystander CPR , immediately started compressions, Pt was in V-Fib, got one shock, was otherwise in Asystole pretty much the whole time.
> 
> Continued CPR and ACLS for 20 min. Medics pushed 2 rounds of Epi, and a round of Atropine (base contact orders) although I was a bit too busy with compressions to tell you what all was/wasn't pushed. Medics made one attempt at intubation, then went straight for a King Airway (placement confirmed with EtCO2 and lung and gastric sounds), compressions were not interrupted for airway attempts.
> 
> ...



That's an interesting one. I was wondering if with the new emphasis on short peri-shock and pre-shock pauses is causing patients with a bradycardic perfusing rhythm to get an extra round or two of CPR before the rate speeds up enough to be detected in the short pauses or in this case when efforts are terminated. More and more agencies are starting to look at and record peri-shock and pre-shock pauses, along with other parameters like average compression rate and depth, and give the crews feedback on those specific parameters. In the second episode of Code STEMI, Wake County the arrest they're talking about had an average of 3.5 second peri-shock pauses and I want to say 5 second pre-shock pauses and they were saying that's about what the goal is. 



DesertEMT66 said:


> If you want to nitpick things, respiratory arrest could be a partial arrest whereas cardiac arrest includes respiratory arrest



I was thinking the same thing. not a huge fan of full arrest and I've never heard of someone calling a respiratory arrest a 'partial arrest' but if you really wanted to get technical you could argue that point. respiratory collapse vs. respiratory and circulatory collapse.


----------



## exodus (Apr 3, 2014)

Annnnnd, we're moving on sunday. Yay for gated communities and HOA's.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 3, 2014)

Argh, I hate it when I try to do something, and I almost always perfectly screw up another plan. I usually do NOTHING Friday afternoons, and managed to volunteer myself for something at 10 am, and then remembered that there is another thing that goes from 9 am - 11 am that I have to do. 24 hours in why day, why did the two things have to happen at the same time? <_<

Thankfully the thing that happens from 9 am - 11 am I can do again on another date, but I hope they aren't mad that I got to reschedule one day prior.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 3, 2014)

Aprz said:


> Argh, I hate it when I try to do something, and I almost always perfectly screw up another plan. I usually do NOTHING Friday afternoons, and managed to volunteer myself for something at 10 am, and then remembered that there is another thing that goes from 9 am - 11 am that I have to do. 24 hours in why day, why did the two things have to happen at the same time? <_<
> 
> Thankfully the thing that happens from 9 am - 11 am I can do again on another date, but I hope they aren't mad that I got to reschedule one day prior.



I know that feeling... I'm scheduled to report to my new job on April 14th... My last day of work is April 13th... from 1900-0700 on the 14th. Now to figure out what to do.


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 3, 2014)

IED supposedly confirmed right outside FT. HOOD in Killeen.


----------



## MrJones (Apr 3, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> IED supposedly confirmed right outside FT. HOOD in Killeen.



How 'bout getting back with us when you can make that statement without the word 'supposedly'. Spreading rumors, theories and suppositions hurts more than it helps.


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 3, 2014)

Only put supposedly because I had not looked into it myself. Got a text from a buddy on base. 

It was a confirmed IED and they did a controlled detonation of the device.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 3, 2014)

It appears to be spring in Colorado.


----------



## MrJones (Apr 4, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Only put supposedly because I had not looked into it myself. Got a text from a buddy on base.
> 
> It was a confirmed IED and they did a controlled detonation of the device.



Actually, they did a controlled detonation of something that turned out to _not_ be an IED 



> Suspicious device found on truck in Killeen neighborhood turns out to be fake. Killeen PD confirms that the threat was a hoax. The device was not a real explosive.


source


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 4, 2014)

Tigger said:


> It appears to be spring in Colorado.



Spring looks a little different here in SC.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 4, 2014)

We had snow for a bit yesterday


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 4, 2014)

Still haven't heard about the dog...and my better half hasn't talked to me in two days...

Surgery on wednesday, ready to be done with this :censored::censored::censored::censored:. Not stoked to be stuck one handed again.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 4, 2014)

Ugh Registry taking forever is not making me happy. I need that registry card asap so Texas can finish processing my application and my new job won't let me start till I have registry on hand


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 4, 2014)

I took a whole tour off. Sooooo nice to have a full week of no paramedic BS.

...aside from this place.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 4, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh Registry taking forever is not making me happy. I need that registry card asap so Texas can finish processing my application and my new job won't let me start till I have registry on hand



I absolutely hate the NR. 

I can't think of another profession that has to repeat an abbreviated version of their entire original education _every other year_. I also can't think of one that disallows you from recertifying just because you happen to be between jobs when your recert date falls.

I had to let me NR go a year ago because I was too busy with CRNA school to work with any ALS agency, even prn. But of course, you have to be "active" with an "ALS agency" in order to recertify with the NR.....

This is the second time I've lost my NR because I wasn't working as a paramedic when it was time to recert. The first time I had left my job just a few months before and was working in an ICU, enrolled in a BSN program, and was going back to work shortly for a 911/CCT company. I took about 4 months off from EMS but because March of my recert year just happened to fall during that period, I lost my card.

So the slob who only runs a few calls a year and hasn't taken any real education at all since he finished paramedic school 10 years ago is fine to recert as long as he keeps his job with "Low Acuity, Low Volume EMS Squad" and pencil whips the CME form, but someone like me who is taking time off from EMS to study graduate level physiology, pharmacology, airway management, ultrasound, etc is SOL and has to go through the whole stupid process for a THIRD TIME if I want to get my card back. 

Yeah, makes tons of sense. 

End rant.


----------



## Rhonda (Apr 4, 2014)

Well looks like I'm coming to the dark side. I start medic school in the fall


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 4, 2014)

This gave me chills. It's incredible to see someone who many look at as down on their luck who's got such a good outlook on life even if they don't live like society says we should live. 

How many artists would've let this happen? Not many...and they would've missed out on something amazing. 

http://www.ijreview.com/2014/04/126...video-one-expected-join-without-missing-beat/


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 4, 2014)

Well then... Not what I expected. 
First time I've asked a chick out in person ever. Always hid behind the phone. 
Ask her and says she's busy that day and takes a call and just asks "what time are you at work tomorrow?" 
Tell her and I get that well figure it out then... Is that a yes, no, maybe so... Just leave me hanging for a whole day... Haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 4, 2014)

That time of the season when the supervisors start calling and offering OT and DT to pick up shifts.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 4, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> That time of the season when the supervisors start calling and offering OT and DT to pick up shifts.



I finally called and asked to be removed from the paging grid. I was tired of 10 pages a day looking for medics.


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 4, 2014)

Hola. Been gone for a while. Busy with medic class and the baby. Hope to change my provider to level paramedic after skills next saturday


----------



## Anjel (Apr 5, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> Hola. Been gone for a while. Busy with medic class and the baby. Hope to change my provider to level paramedic after skills next saturday




Yay!!!!! Good luck my friend. And congrats!


----------



## exodus (Apr 5, 2014)

I think my girl may be pregnant...


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 5, 2014)

exodus said:


> I think my girl may be pregnant...



I don't know if I should tell you congrats or condolences


----------



## exodus (Apr 5, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I don't know if I should tell you congrats or condolences




I'm not quite sure yet either.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 5, 2014)

exodus said:


> I think my girl may be pregnant...



I'll just leave this here.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 5, 2014)

Lol wow...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2014)

It's the Hemet water


----------



## Rin (Apr 5, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh Registry taking forever is not making me happy. I need that registry card asap so Texas can finish processing my application and my new job won't let me start till I have registry on hand



I just got my new card in the mail.  I did a last second recert-by-exam too.  Have you checked your status on the site recently?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 6, 2014)

Rin said:


> I just got my new card in the mail.  I did a last second recert-by-exam too.  Have you checked your status on the site recently?



Yep. Got a signature page in the mail friday evening for me to sign. Apparently I forgot to sign it. So they should get it back Monday and hopefully they'll process it quick. As long as it shows on the website I can print my new card and be happy


----------



## exodus (Apr 6, 2014)

exodus said:


> I think my girl may be pregnant...



Nope!  No baby for me right now!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 6, 2014)

exodus said:


> Nope!  No baby for me right now!



I'm sure some girls up in DHS have some you can take


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 7, 2014)

Did not plan in ending the day being the first people on scene of a MCI


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 7, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Did not plan in ending the day being the first people on scene of a MCI



Oh snap. 

You can't say something like that and nothing more!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 7, 2014)

Story time!

Robb any word on the dog?  Or the girlfriend?  Hope things are working out well on both fronts?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 7, 2014)

I can't go too much into detail. I can say we had 2 DOAs, 2 patients that we used HEMS, and 5 patients transported by ground.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 7, 2014)

Its official. Saturday is my last night here at the hospital


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 7, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I can't go too much into detail. I can say we had 2 DOAs, 2 patients that we used HEMS, and 5 patients transported by ground.



::cough:: news story link ::cough::


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 7, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> ::cough:: news story link ::cough::



http://m.kesq.com/news/two-people-killed-in-i10-crash/25352994

Not all of the info is correct. We had 2 airships and only 3 ground ambulances.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 7, 2014)

I forgot how ghetto and sketchy private ambulance can be. Ugh. I don't know if I want to do this.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah private ems!!!  Well I did a 90 hour work week last wee and am bloody tired.  Glad I get to sleep till mid week!


----------



## terrible one (Apr 7, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> http://m.kesq.com/news/two-people-killed-in-i10-crash/25352994
> 
> Not all of the info is correct. We had 2 airships and only 3 ground ambulances.



My roommate works for AMR in riverside county and he said he barely dodged that call, it wasn't in his area but he said they were pulling in a lot of units.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 7, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Story time!
> 
> Robb any word on the dog?  Or the girlfriend?  Hope things are working out well on both fronts?




Nothing yet. Emailed him again today,  emailed my questionnaire back to him like Wednesday last week.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 7, 2014)

terrible one said:


> My roommate works for AMR in riverside county and he said he barely dodged that call, it wasn't in his area but he said they were pulling in a lot of units.



We were getting hammered all day and had a couple of other divisions helping out. I think we were maybe status 4 when that TC came out. Tell your roommate it wasn't a horrible call overall just an oh :censored::censored::censored::censored: moment. The off duty nurse, paramedic, doctor, and all the bystanders helped out majorly. They were actually asking us what they could help with.


----------



## terrible one (Apr 7, 2014)

He just came home going 'we almost had to go to an MCI with CPR in progress' and I know how much he hates MCIs. Glad it went smooth.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 7, 2014)

terrible one said:


> He just came home going 'we almost had to go to an MCI with CPR in progress' and I know how much he hates MCIs. Glad it went smooth.



CPR in progress and and MCI are things that should not go together lol


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 7, 2014)

This sounds like fun. Have an interview coming up for a really remote area SAR team coming up. Only problem is 3 hours commute each way. At least it's only once a month. 
I do have to find out how it'll work with my work. They don't like us taking days off and they said typically it's a couple days for an operation at a time...


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 8, 2014)

It's supposed to break 100 degrees tomorrow


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 8, 2014)

Lucky...


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm now an m numbered registry medic. Talked to them on the phone this morning and before I was off the phone she told me I should be able to print out my new registry card, and I was


----------



## ShenWei (Apr 8, 2014)

same here, i am offended


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 8, 2014)

ShenWei said:


> same here, i am offended



What the heck are you talking about?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 8, 2014)

Probably that emtlife was down...


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 8, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> What the heck are you talking about?


What the heck to your what the heck? I was confused by just you saying lucky and who you were referring to.


----------



## Rhonda (Apr 8, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> It's supposed to break 100 degrees tomorrow



Thankfully we are only hitting 90 this week


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 8, 2014)

Lucky was to CAL and his 100 degree weather- the post directly above mine... 

My what the heck was to Shen's random remark of being offended.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 8, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Lucky was to CAL and his 100 degree weather- the post directly above mine...
> 
> My what the heck was to Shen's random remark of being offended.



Shen was a spammer and fell victim to the "instant hole"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7aKgR7hcpE


----------



## Anjel (Apr 8, 2014)

We had a high of 57 today! Windows open, short sleeves on! It felt amazing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 8, 2014)

My partner had a bicycle accident and has multiple extremity fractures. Looks like he's going to be out for the next few months.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 8, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> My partner had a bicycle accident and has multiple extremity fractures. Looms like he's going to be out for the next few months.



I'll come be your new partner. Your cripple partner can hang with Rob


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 8, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> My partner had a bicycle accident and has multiple extremity fractures. Looms like he's going to be out for the next few months.



Oh man! Didn't hear about that :/ Hope he's alright.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 8, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I'll come be your new partner. *Your cripple partner can hang with Rob*



Now that's funny right there......


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm gonna be even more crippled tomorrow around 1400. 

I'm down with some company. Disabled days!!

In all seriousness I hope everything is alright.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't know Rob very well, but I can guarantee that my partner is the EXACT opposite.  yeah Chaz, it happened this morning and He's having surgery today. (Not a HIPAA violation, it's been FBed)

Rob, he's a dude and getting a divinity degree.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 8, 2014)

Anjel said:


> We had a high of 57 today! Windows open, short sleeves on! It felt amazing.



If it hit 57 here in the desert you would see people breaking out the parkas freaking out thinking it's the antarctic


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 8, 2014)

Anybody else having trouble logging in on the Tapatalk app?


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 8, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Anybody else having trouble logging in on the Tapatalk app?



Was earlier today, all seems well now.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 8, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I don't know Rob very well, but I can guarantee that my partner is the EXACT opposite.  yeah Chaz, it happened this morning and He's having surgery today. (Not a HIPAA violation, it's been FBed)
> 
> Rob, he's a dude and getting a divinity degree.




Yea we wouldn't get along. At all lol.

Glad to hear he's doing well. 

I just realized I can't eat after midnight...I need to start eating!


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 8, 2014)

Robb said:


> Yea we wouldn't get along. At all lol.
> 
> Glad to hear he's doing well.
> 
> I just realized I can't eat after midnight...I need to start eating!



Best of luck with your surgery tomorrow bud! Glad something is finally happening. Here's to hoping you find your way on here in a drug induced haze and post something we can all laugh at...


----------



## Wheel (Apr 9, 2014)

Robb said:


> Yea we wouldn't get along. At all lol.
> 
> Glad to hear he's doing well.
> 
> I just realized I can't eat after midnight...I need to start eating!




Good luck. I hope everything goes well so you can get back into the swing of things soon. 

I saw elsewhere that you're looking into finishing a degree up online. What are you thinking about doing?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm ready to be done. They're going to take the opportunity when I'm under to manipulate my right shoulder as well to check for instability because I've dislocated it multiple times in the past just nothing recently. Figure if both need it might as well do it now when I'm off, well not right away. I don't think she's gonna find anything but who knows.

I've been looking at a BS in Health Sciences. I'd do a AS with an emphasis in bio here combo online/in person then the BS online. That'd open up AA or PA school down the road and look good on the résumé as well, especially if I can do a minor in management or something. Give me some traction to move up as a supe or in a clinical spot as well.

Nursing school is still on the table. Excelsior is tempting but I don't know how well I'd do in a program like that. I think if I'm going to do it I'm gonna do it at Carrington here.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 9, 2014)

In other news...I'm really full. Like really full. At this rate I won't be hungry until this time tomorrow anyways! Lol


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 9, 2014)

Robb said:


> In other news...I'm really full. Like really full. At this rate I won't be hungry until this time tomorrow anyways! Lol



Good luck today, Robb!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 9, 2014)

:birthday: :beerchug: Have a happy surgery-day!!! arty:


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 9, 2014)

Good luck Robb. Hope all goes well!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 9, 2014)

I spent an hour on the phone with Texas DSHS this morning and finally got good news, after I confused the hell out of the lady I was talking to.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 9, 2014)

A nice commute today.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 9, 2014)

Tigger said:


> A nice commute today.



Dude, views like that are a big reason of why I miss Colorado


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 9, 2014)

Tigger said:


> A nice commute today.



Im jelly  (Jealous)


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 9, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Im jelly  (Jealous)



Ban him.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 9, 2014)

What did I do? :rofl:


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 9, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> What did I do? :rofl:



We do not allow proccessed food items to maintain membership here


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 9, 2014)

Totes magotes jelly. 

(Banning myself)


----------



## Tigger (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm pretty lucky to work in such a cool place. 

Took the back way from Denver to where I work (west of Colorado Springs) and just couldn't not stop for a picture like eight times.


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 9, 2014)

Tigger said:


> I'm pretty lucky to work in such a cool place.
> 
> Took the back way from Denver to where I work (west of Colorado Springs) and just couldn't not stop for a picture like eight times.





Come on you couldn't get views like that on the way to Brewster Ambulance?! :rofl:


----------



## Tigger (Apr 9, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Come on you couldn't get views like that on the way to Brewster Ambulance?! :rofl:



If I ever have to drive down Hyde Park Ave or the Arborway again during rush hour, something has gone seriously amiss. As cities go though, there are some excellent vistas in Boston.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 9, 2014)

PHI had a bird go down on the helipad at my hospital today. Minor injuries to the pilot, everyone else is ok.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 9, 2014)

All is well, thanks for the thoughts folks.

I'm still baffled how the first ortho group missed this... 

2.75 hour surgery with "extensive" repairs to posterior and inferior labrum. Also repaired both the infra and supraspinatuses and worked on every aspect of the rotator cuff.

If you're gonna do it do it big I guess.


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 9, 2014)

Tigger said:


> If I ever have to drive down Hyde Park Ave or the Arborway again during rush hour, something has gone seriously amiss. As cities go though, there are some excellent vistas in Boston.



Luckily I never worked out of Boston for them. I lucked out with the over night shift in Plymouth so it was like 98% sleep and 2% 911 with no one on the streets. Kind of miss it.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 10, 2014)

Robb said:


> All is well, thanks for the thoughts folks.
> 
> I'm still baffled how the first ortho group missed this...
> 
> ...



Glad to hear it went well man


----------



## Rhonda (Apr 10, 2014)

Robb said:


> All is well, thanks for the thoughts folks.
> 
> I'm still baffled how the first ortho group missed this...
> 
> ...



What Doctor group did you use? My Grandma has to have hers redone in May. Glad all went well. Hope it gets you back sooner than later.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 10, 2014)

What's the recovery time frame they are giving you?


----------



## SSwain (Apr 10, 2014)

The memories of a man in his old age
Are the deeds of a man in his prime.
You shuffle in gloom of the sickroom
And talk to yourself as you die.

Life is a short, warm moment
And death is a long cold rest.
You get your chance to try in the twinkling of an eye:
Eighty years, with luck, or even less.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 10, 2014)

Interesting. I worked with a new paramedic a few days ago who had difficulty in assembling our new Pulmodyne CPAP. I sent a note to our field training supervisor that we need to retrain or refresh all of the medics on how this equipment works. 

Now, apparently I'm the prick that threw the new medic under the bus and caused remediation.

Yeah. Gotta love politics.

Maybe from now on, I shouldn't care so much. "You're doing it wrong, not my problem."


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 10, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Interesting. I worked with a new paramedic a few days ago who had difficulty in assembling our new Pulmodyne CPAP. I sent a note to our field training supervisor that we need to retrain or refresh all of the medics on how this equipment works.
> 
> Now, apparently I'm the prick that threw the new medic under the bus and caused remediation.
> 
> ...



Dude, we all know you're a prick, that's one of the reasons you're here  But in all honesty, if they're having issues assembling that simple of a piece of equipment, maybe some retraining is exactly what is needed.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 10, 2014)

Hmm... if I decide to not stay in ABQ where do I want to move to? Las Cruces, NM, Lubbock, TX; or Abilene, TX? Lol I'm trying to stay within about 4 hours of Pecos, TX for the time being.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 10, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmm... if I decide to not stay in ABQ where do I want to move to? Las Cruces, NM, Lubbock, TX; or Abilene, TX? Lol I'm trying to stay within about 4 hours of Pecos, TX for the time being.



Juarez!


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 10, 2014)

So sick of looking at skills sheets.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 10, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> Glad to hear it went well man




Thank you.



Rhonda said:


> What Doctor group did you use? My Grandma has to have hers redone in May. Glad all went well. Hope it gets you back sooner than later.




I'll PM you.



FireWA1 said:


> What's the recovery time frame they are giving you?




They're saying 4-6 months so we will see.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 10, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> So sick of looking at skills sheets.



We've all been there.

I went with making a sentence mnemonic for mine. I don't remember them any more, but they made sure I didn't miss any steps when I was testing.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 10, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmm... if I decide to not stay in ABQ where do I want to move to? Las Cruces, NM, Lubbock, TX; or Abilene, TX? Lol I'm trying to stay within about 4 hours of Pecos, TX for the time being.



I'd say Abilene. A decent amount of things to do there, college town, and other major cities aren't too far away.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 10, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Juarez!



Lol you did notice El Paso wasn't in the list, right?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 10, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I'd say Abilene. A decent amount of things to do there, college town, and other major cities aren't too far away.



That's kinda what I'm leaning toward... plus there's a rotor base there once i finally meet the magic number of years experience.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 10, 2014)

Glad to hear it went bueno, Rob! 
Transport, I'd go to the flight place. I know I've seen posts from you saying that's what you want to do, then get your foot in! 

Well... This is getting a little nerve racking now. I'm falling hard for this girl I've been talking to for a month or so now... Really hard, actually. Like to where I get anxiety after a day or two of not talking (Yes, I know I'm needy... It's been pointed out). 
Only thing holding me back... She has a kid. This is the scariest thought of my life... but I think I'm going to give it a shot. Not sure that's something I want to deal with at 19, but...


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 10, 2014)

Just don't call this one a drug addict....


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 10, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Glad to hear it went bueno, Rob!
> Transport, I'd go to the flight place. I know I've seen posts from you saying that's what you want to do, then get your foot in!
> 
> Well... This is getting a little nerve racking now. I'm falling hard for this girl I've been talking to for a month or so now... Really hard, actually. Like to where I get anxiety after a day or two of not talking (Yes, I know I'm needy... It's been pointed out).
> Only thing holding me back... She has a kid. This is the scariest thought of my life... but I think I'm going to give it a shot. Not sure that's something I want to deal with at 19, but...



Actually all three places have flight opportunities. Abilene has AirEvac Lifeteam, Cruces has Native Air, Elite Med Transport, and driving distance to Tristate CareFlight. Lubbock has a flight team there as well. And the job I'm going to in Pecos has a flight component too.

As for the girl.. Dude, if things had worked differently when I moved back to NM I would have helped the girl I was in love with raise her daughter. It's a huge committment, but it's very worth it. I still wish everything hadn't happened back then, as I miss that little girl a lot.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 10, 2014)

Robb said:


> All is well, thanks for the thoughts folks.
> 
> I'm still baffled how the first ortho group missed this...
> 
> ...


Brother, I'm glad it went well. I hope that you get back to work soon.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 10, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Just don't call this one a drug addict....


That is probably a good idea! I didn't mean too, it was just an overreaction. One that I hope people forget soon! That really was the end of it. I'm still seeing her, it's just not working out. Unsurprisingly.


TransportJockey said:


> Actually all three places have flight opportunities. Abilene has AirEvac Lifeteam, Cruces has Native Air, Elite Med Transport, and driving distance to Tristate CareFlight. Lubbock has a flight team there as well. And the job I'm going to in Pecos has a flight component too.
> 
> As for the girl.. Dude, if things had worked differently when I moved back to NM I would have helped the girl I was in love with raise her daughter. It's a huge committment, but it's very worth it. I still wish everything hadn't happened back then, as I miss that little girl a lot.


I see. I know a couple guys with native 6, same company? They all enjoy it a lot. 
And I don't know! I feel like it could be worth it. Most down to earth, straightforward girl I've ever met. I feel like I've had issues just committing to a girl before now... Then straight to a family basically. Something I need to figure out though. 
I'm meeting the kid Sunday so I guess that'll be the do or die.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 11, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Interesting. I worked with a new paramedic a few days ago who had difficulty in assembling our new Pulmodyne CPAP. I sent a note to our field training supervisor that we need to retrain or refresh all of the medics on how this equipment works.
> 
> Now, apparently I'm the prick that threw the new medic under the bus and caused remediation.
> 
> ...




You're the prick that's forcing the training officers to do actual work.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 11, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> You're the prick that's forcing the training officers to do actual work.


Right? How rude... I know I'd be upset if I actually had to do something at work...


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 11, 2014)

9D4 said:


> That is probably a good idea! I didn't mean too, it was just an overreaction. One that I hope people forget soon! That really was the end of it. I'm still seeing her, it's just not working out. Unsurprisingly.
> 
> I see. I know a couple guys with native 6, same company? They all enjoy it a lot.
> And I don't know! I feel like it could be worth it. Most down to earth, straightforward girl I've ever met. I feel like I've had issues just committing to a girl before now... Then straight to a family basically. Something I need to figure out though.
> I'm meeting the kid Sunday so I guess that'll be the do or die.



Good luck brother. You'll need it 

And I think so. Native is owned by Air Methods, so it's a rather large company.... Around here we used to have Native Air, Omniflight, and Southwest Medivac (all three same company owned).... but some time back they merged all the names into Omniflight Native Air, then got bought by Air Methods. Not to mention the other separate agencies in the area.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 11, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Good luck brother. You'll need it
> 
> And I think so. Native is owned by Air Methods, so it's a rather large company.... Around here we used to have Native Air, Omniflight, and Southwest Medivac (all three same company owned).... but some time back they merged all the names into Omniflight Native Air, then got bought by Air Methods. Not to mention the other separate agencies in the area.


Kaiden's only 2 years-ish I think, so it shouldn't be too bad. It'll just be the time where I think I'll realize if it's something that I'm willing to commit too or if I get cold feet.  

Ahhh, my bad. It is just native air. Just sent one a text and asked (now I wish I would've googled, cause I feel stupid). That's just the name of the station. Always thought it was Native 6 since that is what I always see on the one's shirt. :rofl: Great guys, though. If they're any indication on how the company is, they all know their stuff pretty damn well. Learned so many things that I never would've thought of before from those two.


----------



## EMDispatch (Apr 11, 2014)

Time to go home, take a nap... and decide if I want to run out the remainder of an incident in the field, or just try and make clean break when I get off the radio.

Usually I have a good notion of what I want to do... This time I'm still at a loss.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 11, 2014)

EMS Math 101:

DOA+not found for >1 week+trailer heater stuck on high for interior temp>100 degrees= a bad day


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 11, 2014)

Subtract stomach contents using order of operations and you get the same answer


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 11, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> Subtract stomach contents using order of operations and you get the same answer



To be completely accurate, add state troopers and subtract their stomach contents. Sounds like you got the gist of it though.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 11, 2014)

Who said math wasn't needed after high school :lol:


----------



## exodus (Apr 11, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> EMS Math 101:
> 
> DOA+not found for >1 week+trailer heater stuck on high for interior temp>100 degrees= a bad day



Our last DOA left her AC on


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 11, 2014)

You know, in 3 years of EMS I've never had a raunchy code 50...

crap I probably shouldn't have said that. at least I won't be back to work until late fall, early winter so they'll be cold rather than cooking in the high desert heat.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 11, 2014)

You just came on for the day shift, so it's early but it's hot and humid already. Been really hot for a few days.

As you finish your rig check and coffee, you get banged out for a teenager attempted suicide.

Address is only a minute away. It's a tall, narrow guest house behind the main house in a dense urban area. 

Enter the house and you can tell immediately, the suicide "attempt" was successful......

The cops wave you to the back of the house, where you climb up the narrow, pull-down attic stairs, and the stench becomes overwhelming. It must be 120 degrees up here.

Turn around at the top of the stairs to see a 17 year old kid hanging by his neck from a nylon rope tied to the rafters. The room is dark aside from the sun shining through the small slat window right onto the body. Looks exactly like a scene from a movie. Smells worse than you can even imagine.

Every time I hear people talk about rotted corpses I see the whole thing like it was yesterday.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 11, 2014)

Robb said:


> You know, in 3 years of EMS I've never had a raunchy code 50...
> 
> crap I probably shouldn't have said that. at least I won't be back to work until late fall, early winter so they'll be cold rather than cooking in the high desert heat.



You've lucked out. I've seen more than my fair share, and like Halothane's, most are still very vivid. For instance, I can no longer eat jello. Have fun trying to envision what that corpse looked like.


----------



## Fire51 (Apr 12, 2014)

I had a call for unknown medical aid and walked into a very small trailer on a hot day to find a large man that had been dead for a couple days. Those smells are hard to get rid of sometime especially when something makes you remember it.

One medic was telling me he went to a apartment complex on a call and could smell the odor of a dead body from the parking lot, I guess it was so bad that before they even got into the room his partner started to throw up and couldn't go any further. When he walked in the body was completely covered with maggots.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 12, 2014)

I feel like I got hit by a truck. and I itch under this surgical dressing. It just needs to stop itching!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 12, 2014)

Well registered to take TCC's entrance exam for medic school.  Time to study my basic EMT knowledge!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 12, 2014)

Good luck. TCC Medic school was a great time.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 12, 2014)

Finally was able to take a shower. That was amazing. Never realized how much I'd miss showering until I wasn't allowed to lol. Found out I've got 5 separate incisions rather than the 2-3 they had originally said. She protected my tattoo pretty damn well though!


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 12, 2014)

Failed dynamic as my last skill.  Immediately knew I didny push amio. Passed the retest. Unofficially a national registered paramedic!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 12, 2014)

Bittersweet day. Saw a helicopter who's crew I am very familiar with get craned off the roof... and then saw another crew I know come into a hospital with a working bird... Got to play with my camera some today though


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 12, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> Failed dynamic as my last skill.  Immediately knew I didny push amio. Passed the retest. Unofficially a national registered paramedic!



Congrats brother!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 12, 2014)

Robb said:


> Finally was able to take a shower. That was amazing. Never realized how much I'd miss showering until I wasn't allowed to lol. Found out I've got 5 separate incisions rather than the 2-3 they had originally said. She protected my tattoo pretty damn well though!



Dude that's a hell of a lot of work.. .both surgical and ink lol. Glad you're doing ok.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks DE.  Hoping to get in.  Just trying to figure out how I'm going to pay for school...

Yeah for showers!  And looks like they did a great job working with the tattoo.  

Cool pictures...  Wonder if the bird is salvageable?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 12, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Thanks DE.  Hoping to get in.  Just trying to figure out how I'm going to pay for school...
> 
> Yeah for showers!  And looks like they did a great job working with the tattoo.
> 
> Cool pictures...  Wonder if the bird is salvageable?



No idea... the tail got brought down separately because the crash broke it off basically.


----------



## exodus (Apr 12, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> No idea... the tail got brought down separately because the crash broke it off basically.



Is that duct tape holding the paneling on the nose?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 12, 2014)

exodus said:


> Is that duct tape holding the paneling on the nose?



PHI put duct tape over the ID numbers on one side, and the logos on both sides and under the nose.


----------



## exodus (Apr 12, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> PHI put duct tape over the ID numbers on one side, and the logos on both sides and under the nose.



Ahahahaa, like nobody will know.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 12, 2014)

Anyone heard of pro- med ambulance? Never seen one in my life before and just saw one at the fro-yo shop when I stopped by. 
Started talking to the guy, said they were Phoenix based and to apply online if I was interested. Only one I can find is based out of Arkansas, though... :huh:


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 12, 2014)

exodus said:


> Ahahahaa, like nobody will know.



That's kinda what I was thinking... Lol especially as all the news footage from the crash showed the logos.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 12, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Bittersweet day. Saw a helicopter who's crew I am very familiar with get craned off the roof... and then saw another crew I know come into a hospital with a working bird... Got to play with my camera some today though



Where are they landing them now?

Also, they still have any closures in the pavilion? I've only been into the ER there so far, so it hasn't been an issue, but I understand they evacuated the top floors right after.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 12, 2014)

Robb said:


> Finally was able to take a shower. That was amazing. Never realized how much I'd miss showering until I wasn't allowed to lol. Found out I've got 5 separate incisions rather than the 2-3 they had originally said. She protected my tattoo pretty damn well though!



Not just taking a shower, but standing up to take a shower is amazing...right after the surgery on my leg, I'd lay down in the tub and tuck the leg behind the curtain, but once the incision was healed, and I was steady enough on the other leg to support all my weight on it...it was a revelation.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 12, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Where are they landing them now?
> 
> Also, they still have any closures in the pavilion? I've only been into the ER there so far, so it hasn't been an issue, but I understand they evacuated the top floors right after.



Landing at Pres DT, the SRMC ambulance is picking them up to complete the trip to UNM. And as far as I know, everything else is fully open.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 12, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Landing at Pres DT, the SRMC ambulance is picking them up to complete the trip to UNM. And as far as I know, everything else is fully open.



Good to know, thanks.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 12, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Anyone heard of pro- med ambulance? Never seen one in my life before and just saw one at the fro-yo shop when I stopped by.
> Started talking to the guy, said they were Phoenix based and to apply online if I was interested. Only one I can find is based out of Arkansas, though... :huh:



No direct info, but my google-fu is informing me that it's a DBA (or possibly a subsidiary) of Comtrans, which appears to be primarily a car/van/wheelchair van service, Comtrans is a wholly owned subsidiary of R M Arizona, which you'll be shocked to learn is a wholly owned subsidiary of Rural/Metro. (Who, incidentally, also owns the ProMed in Arkansas.)

Also, oddly, I found a source that suggests that at least until recently, the R/M trucks in Arizona were actually part of a DBA of ProMed...Not sure I believe that one, though, since it makes my head hurt...but then, I'm not a lawyer, it might make sense to them.

That's only about 5 minutes of googling, so the info may not be wholly accurate.


----------



## Rin (Apr 13, 2014)

I think my partner o' the day yesterday must never have worked with a smaller partner before.  I'm one giant bruise today.  :mellow:


----------



## exodus (Apr 13, 2014)

Rin said:


> I think my partner o' the day yesterday must never have worked with a smaller partner before.  I'm one giant bruise today.  :mellow:



Punch him in the nuts.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 13, 2014)

Rin said:


> I think my partner o' the day yesterday must never have worked with a smaller partner before.  I'm one giant bruise today.  :mellow:



I'm huge, so pretty much every partner I've ever had is smaller to me, ranging from a few inches to almost 2 feet (One REALLY short partner)...short of actually running them over with the stretcher, I can't imagine how that leads to them getting bruised.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 13, 2014)

There's nothing I love more than having myself and the back of my ambulance covered in ham-laden vomit.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 13, 2014)

ummmm ham....

I just finished making latkes!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 13, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> There's nothing I love more than having myself and the back of my ambulance covered in ham-laden vomit.



Bologna laden vomit is even better.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 13, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Bologna laden vomit is even better.



or spam.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 13, 2014)

Robb said:


> or spam.



Isn't spam actually made of vomit?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 13, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Isn't spam actually made of vomit?



It's at least ingredient number two


----------



## Rin (Apr 13, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> I'm huge, so pretty much every partner I've ever had is smaller to me, ranging from a few inches to almost 2 feet (One REALLY short partner)...short of actually running them over with the stretcher, I can't imagine how that leads to them getting bruised.



Does squashing them between the loaded stretcher and the back of the squad (doors open) count? OTL


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 13, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Isn't spam actually made of vomit?



dude fried spam and eggs is the :censored::censored::censored::censored:.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 13, 2014)

Rin said:


> Does squashing them between the loaded stretcher and the back of the squad (doors open) count? OTL



I suppose it would, but that's less about not being used to working with a smaller partner and more about having piss poor stretcher control.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 13, 2014)

Robb said:


> dude fried spam and eggs is :censored::censored::censored::censored:.



Fixed.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 13, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Fixed.




Fried spam is awesome!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 13, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Fixed.




Dude spam masubi is the bomb dot com too.


----------



## Rin (Apr 13, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> I suppose it would, but that's less about not being used to working with a smaller partner and more about having piss poor stretcher control.



I was boosting the head of the cot up into the squad since we were parked on an incline, and he just started loading the cot before I was clear.  He couldn't see me over the back of the cot with the patient sitting up, and frankly didn't bother to look.  :/


----------



## Rin (Apr 13, 2014)

On a different note, I'm getting really sick of ED's and their treatment of psych patients.  How hard is it to just treat people with respect?  It seems most of their problems with psych patients are of their own making.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 13, 2014)

Sigh.

1. Combative head trauma patients from moped accidents should go to trauma centers and not community EDs, even if the community ED has neuro sx available. 

2. No-neck c-collars are not one size fits all.


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 13, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. No-neck c-collars are not one size fits all.



Its hard to explain that to new EMT's, and fire, and seasoned medics


----------



## Epi-do (Apr 13, 2014)

The last two shifts at work have brought 3 cardiac arrests and one totally pissed off 350+ lb patient high on bath salts.  Hoping for a less eventful day tomorrow.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm now done with my job at the hospital  last night was my last shift and it went off with a bang


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 13, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> Its hard to explain that to new EMT's, and fire, and seasoned medics


It is. Especially when in EMT school you're instructor says to the basic words of "Don't even worry about sizing. Everybody's a no-neck." Then never even show you how to actually size one. 
I think that's the real issue. And that most of the EMT instructors I meet are all fire.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 13, 2014)

9D4 said:


> It is. Especially when in EMT school you're instructor says to the basic words of "Don't even worry about sizing. Everybody's a no-neck." Then never even show you how to actually size one.
> I think that's the real issue. And that most of the EMT instructors I meet are all fire.



Complete opposite here. We have 1-3 instructors who are fire. Most of us are on the ambulance.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 13, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm now done with my job at the hospital  last night was my last shift and it went off with a bang



You can't just leave us hanging with an empty bang...:angry:


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 13, 2014)

9D4 said:


> It is. Especially when in EMT school you're instructor says to the basic words of "Don't even worry about sizing. Everybody's a no-neck." Then never even show you how to actually size one.
> I think that's the real issue. And that most of the EMT instructors I meet are all fire.



I've never heard anyone say that, is that really a common attitude?

To be fair, though, almost every instructor I've had has been an EMS geek, even the ones who rose with fire.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 13, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> You can't just leave us hanging with an empty bang...:angry:



He set an IED on the way out, we're diverting all pts across town now. :/


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 13, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> I've never heard anyone say that, is that really a common attitude?
> 
> To be fair, though, almost every instructor I've had has been an EMS geek, even the ones who rose with fire.


Yep. I was never even shown the process on how to actually size one. Either the proper sizing on the pt or the actual way to physically change the size of the collar. Was told it wasn't important. 


DesertEMT66 said:


> Complete opposite here. We have 1-3 instructors who are fire. Most of us are on the ambulance.


Arizona is a little bassackwards. Especially the Phoenix region. One of my medic instructors has not been in the field in any way, shape or form in almost a decade. Shocker in that story? He's an ex Phoenix firefighter. They get treated like Gods in my area. 
My actual EMT class did not have a single non-Phoenix instructor. 6 total including common evaluators, not a single one was not.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 14, 2014)

Those who can't do teach....I hate that damn saying except in some situations.

One of my fellow cripples here told our VP that they should take he guys that are out on injuries and put us in charge of education and the FTO period and we'd actually have people passing.

I thought it was hilarious, I guess the VP didn't appreciate it though.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeppers. ^

And... I'm interested to see this development. Volvo's on the safety wagon again with an inflatable car seat. 
http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/12/5608490/volvo-inflatable-rear-facing-car-seat-concept-video


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 14, 2014)

Ooookay....so this morning I get a text message from a number I don't recognize, saying "Hi Jim". 
So at this point I'm figuring its either a friend who got a new phone, maybe someone from my old full time (and now part time) job in that area code wanting shift coverage, something simple like that right? So I text back saying "Hey good morning, I don't recognize this phone number, who is this?"

Rather cryptically, the unknown number replied by asking if I'm "the emt". Definitely sounds less like a friend or a coworker.

So slightly confused I say yeah and ask again who it is, and here's the WTF part, they respond by texting a pic that is literally a hard core porn scene. DAFUQ? And that's the last response I got from them, so yeah, I'm ever so slightly confused


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 14, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> You can't just leave us hanging with an empty bang...:angry:



Lol basically one of the most physically intense shifts I have had. Restrained 4 people, got bit once, slugged once, and gave 200mg of Ketamine throughout the shift. Good times


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 14, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Ooookay....so this morning I get a text message from a number I don't recognize, saying "Hi Jim".
> So at this point I'm figuring its either a friend who got a new phone, maybe someone from my old full time (and now part time) job in that area code wanting shift coverage, something simple like that right? So I text back saying "Hey good morning, I don't recognize this phone number, who is this?"
> 
> Rather cryptically, the unknown number replied by asking if I'm "the emt". Definitely sounds less like a friend or a coworker.
> ...



Craigslist missed connections?


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 14, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol basically one of the most physically intense shifts I have had. Restrained 4 people, got bit once, slugged once, and gave 200mg of Ketamine throughout the shift. Good times



I bet you let dispatch know it was your last shift BEFORE it was over. They like messing with us like that. :glare: Or we can blame it on the lunatics getting ready for the lunar "blood" eclipse. On an unrelated note, were the 4 restraints independent of the slugging and the bite, or was it all one "influenced" guy/chick?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 14, 2014)

He's a tech in the ER, or was a tech I guess so we can't blame dispatch...this time lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 14, 2014)

Robb said:


> He's a tech in the ER, or was a tech I guess so we can't blame dispatch...this time lol



You can always blame dispatch


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 15, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> You can always blame dispatch




I was really looking forward to being able to be "that guy" on the radio lol.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 15, 2014)

Welp, season ski passes have been renewed/purchased. 1000 dollars and nine mountains in Colorado. Gonna be a good year, but I think I need a part time job that pays more than 50 bucks a week...


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 15, 2014)

I transported a patient home from the ER last night.

After I got him there, I realized I'd transported him before.

I recognized his cat.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 15, 2014)

It is funny what we recognize.  I recognized that I had transported a patient not by their name.  Or a family member.  Or by the fairly unique house.  Nope I realized that I transported the patient before by the staircase!


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 15, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> It is funny what we recognize.  I recognized that I had transported a patient not by their name.  Or a family member.  Or by the fairly unique house.  Nope I realized that I transported the patient before by the staircase!



There's a staircase that still haunts my dreams...it was built in the early 1800s so it had a 6/4 run over rise, was about 2 feet wide to start with then had a stair lift installed, and the patient had to be kept laying flat and level.

I'm still not sure my arms have recovered from that, and it was 7 years ago.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 15, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> I bet you let dispatch know it was your last shift BEFORE it was over. They like messing with us like that. :glare: Or we can blame it on the lunatics getting ready for the lunar "blood" eclipse. On an unrelated note, were the 4 restraints independent of the slugging and the bite, or was it all one "influenced" guy/chick?



I worked as an ER Paramedic at the only trauma center in my state. Lol so no blaming dispatch for once. 
And I got slugged and then restrained one guy. The others were earned while tying people up.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 15, 2014)

Yay we beat the record for total snowfall for the season. It was set in 1880. We have gotten a total of 94.1 inches this season. :glare:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 15, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Yay we beat the record for total snowfall for the season. It was set in 1880. We have gotten a total of 94.1 inches this season. :glare:




No way we're at like 12% of our annual snowpack...

http://m.ktvu.com/news/news/local/storm-blankets-sierra-snowpack-12-percent-normal/nc7qh/

Aaaaand we're back to nursing school. I need to make up my damn mind. Or just start, once I start I won't stop. Worst case scenario I do a couple of years of bedside nursing then can move on to something else.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 15, 2014)

Robb said:


> Aaaaand we're back to nursing school. I need to make up my damn mind. Or just start, once I start I won't stop. Worst case scenario I do a couple of years of bedside nursing then can move on to something else.



A couple years of bedside nursing flies by if you find the right job. I can not believe it has been over a year and a half since I started. Get into an ICU or ER and you will be fine. And even floor nursing isn't horrible for the short term. In those couple years you will likely get your student loans paid off, assuming you have some, and be financially comfortable to go do whatever you want. 

In other words...DO IT!!!!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 15, 2014)

Chase said:


> A couple years of bedside nursing flies by if you find the right job. I can not believe it has been over a year and a half since I started. Get into an ICU or ER and you will be fine. And even floor nursing isn't horrible for the short term. In those couple years you will likely get your student loans paid off, assuming you have some, and be financially comfortable to go do whatever you want.
> 
> In other words...DO IT!!!!!!



I might bug you again on Facebook in a while. I called the admissions office and left a message to try and find out if they'll even admit me with a broken wing. Wouldn't start until September so I feel like it won't be an issue. 

Knowing me I'd have to be in a high acuity ICU, my first choice would be the trauma ICU at the TC here or the CVICU.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 15, 2014)

Chase said:


> A couple years of bedside nursing flies by if you find the right job. I can not believe it has been over a year and a half since I started. Get into an ICU or ER and you will be fine. And even floor nursing isn't horrible for the short term. In those couple years you will likely get your student loans paid off, assuming you have some, and be financially comfortable to go do whatever you want.
> 
> In other words...DO IT!!!!!!



Dude you need to stop that lol. You're making me really consider nursing school after I finish my AAS in EMS


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 15, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Dude you need to stop that lol. You're making me really consider nursing school after I finish my AAS in EMS



Right?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 15, 2014)

Chase said:


> A couple years of bedside nursing flies by if you find the right job. I can not believe it has been over a year and a half since I started. Get into an ICU or ER and you will be fine. And even floor nursing isn't horrible for the short term. In those couple years you will likely get your student loans paid off, assuming you have some, and be financially comfortable to go do whatever you want.
> 
> In other words...DO IT!!!!!!



And you don't even have to stop doing EMS. It's not like you have to turn in your NREMTP card at the door of the nursing school. 

Some of the best clinicians I've known were paramedic-turned RN's


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 15, 2014)

Nothing quite like the joy of a critical patient with difficult IV access. I was realllly close to doing my second conscious IO, and my first one with a completely alert patient.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 15, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> I transported a patient home from the ER last night.
> 
> After I got him there, I realized I'd transported him before.
> 
> I recognized his cat.



We had a cruise ship passenger intubated and admitted for anaphalaxis. I recognized them leaving the hospital (they were leaving the elevator as I was getting in to go to the cafeteria) by their Samsonite Sign.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 15, 2014)

Halothane said:


> And you don't even have to stop doing EMS. It's not like you have to turn in your NREMTP card at the door of the nursing school.
> 
> Some of the best clinicians I've known were paramedic-turned RN's




You're not helping.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 15, 2014)

My problem with nursing school has always been that if I became an RN, I'd have to work with other RNs.

Now, they're not all bad by any stretch, but enough of them irritate the hell out of me to make it an unattractive notion.


----------



## exodus (Apr 15, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Nothing quite like the joy of a critical patient with difficult IV access. I was realllly close to doing my second conscious IO, and my first one with a completely alert patient.



What was going on with the pt?


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 15, 2014)

exodus said:


> What was going on with the pt?



Status asthmaticus


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 15, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Status asthmaticus



Yeah...that'll do it...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 16, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Status asthmaticus




Breathers get me. Every time we're kicked out for a shortness of breath or difficulty breathing I always throw some ectopy. Once I get there I'm cool but those patients that can't breathe and no matter what you do it doesn't help is not a good feeling. Especially 15 minutes away from the ER without RSI as an option on someone who needed a tube 10 minutes ago.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 16, 2014)

Annoyed...  Running numbers and with all the bills I have no idea how I am going to pay for medic school without pulling out a 10k student loan.  The really crappy part is it has to be a private loan because my wife and I "make too much money."  Sadly I don't think they know what the cost of living is these days.  

Maybe I am being fussy and whiny and some of you are thinking "it is only 10k."  But heck.  I hate being in debt.  I hate the fact that I "have to have" a credit card, I hate the hospital bill I have to pay, I am happy my wife only has 12k in student loans but with all these bills for living we have almost no money to save for school.  And when I do go to school it will be nearly impossible to work full time or anywhere near full time while in class so there goes half our income.  I make too much money my ***.  

Part of me wishes I don't get in this year just so I can save more.  But oh how much of me wants to go on and learn more.  To become a better EMT and to continue to learn.  I almost hate being a basic.  Not because I think Basics are worthless or stupid.  No I hate where I am because I am stuck.  I have so little I can do.  Yeah I can recognize a pneumothorax but I can't do anything definitive about it when it gets to that point where intervention is required.  Yeah I can call a medic or "drive faster" to get them the care they need.  But I have the desire to be that person to provide that care.  Not for the glory.  But because I see too many people who need higher level of care I am sick and tired of not being able to provide that.  Yes... in the end they need a doctor.  And yes I will have limitations as a medic.  And maybe I will desire to go beyond that.  But for now I want to become a paramedic and it is almost heart breaking that I may have to pass on my dreams.  Yeah it might be only a year.  But I am tired of where I am at in a "profession" that is crippling itself.

Maybe I should just get out of EMS.  I think about that almost daily.  Leave EMS.  Become and ER tech and try to get into Nursing school again.  I try to convince myself of that daily.  That as an RN you know more, are able to do more.  Yeah I deal with incompetent RN's all the time but at least their profession is respected.  But for some reason I always have some voice in the back of my head telling me that I truly want to become a paramedic.  Not for a short cut into medicine, not to become a technician (even if that is in my title) but because of the environment that I would be working in.  Call me an adrenalin junkie or whatever.  But I enjoy being "in the box" going to my patients to help care for them.  To be one of the first steps in taking care of someone and helping to give them the best chance at getting to that skilled RN, MD, team of professionals.

Really not sure where I am going with this.  I just tired, frustrated, almost depressed with the direction that I see EMS going.  Maybe I want to become a paramedic to try to change the direction where were going to something better.  But I see so much stupidity in this industry.  Starting with the people in it.  The ignorance, the apathy, sometimes at the same time!  Because of those people we dumb down education, continuing education.  Heck most college text books are written at the 10th grade level!   But then I see hope.  A start in the right direction.  The Code Green Project I feel is one of the best things I have seen appear for EMS.   It may be small.  But I feel that it is something that will bring awareness to an area that needs light.

I have read this over just to figure out what I have been rambling on about.  Probably should just click delete.  I just don't know how I can be so frustrated with something I desire and yearn for.  

Anyways.  Good night.  It has been a long day and tomorrow will be long too.  Sorry for any miss spelling or what not.  This really was just a vomiting of my thoughts in a not so well thought out manner.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 16, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Annoyed...  Running numbers and with all the bills I have no idea how I am going to pay for medic school without pulling out a 10k student loan.  The really crappy part is it has to be a private loan because my wife and I "make too much money."  Sadly I don't think they know what the cost of living is these days.



Federal student loans aren't income based. If you can't get one for your program it's not because you make too much money. If the thought of borrowing bothers you that much, just put it off a year and save up to pay for it.

You aren't going to change EMS. Might as well face that right now. If you aren't going to be happy working as a paramedic the way things are now, then you probably shouldn't do it.

On the other hand, you also shouldn't go to work in the ER or go to nursing school if you don't want to do those things either. There are just as many "incompetent" paramedics as there are nurses. You'll deal with that no matter where you go to work.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 16, 2014)

Robb said:


> Breathers get me. Every time we're kicked out for a shortness of breath or difficulty breathing I always throw some ectopy. Once I get there I'm cool but those patients that can't breathe and no matter what you do it doesn't help is not a good feeling. Especially 15 minutes away from the ER without RSI as an option on someone who needed a tube 10 minutes ago.



Thats why I'm glad my old service had CPAP even for status asthma.  At my other service in the county that didn't,  it's why I was infamous for NTI. But now I get RSI starting friday


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 16, 2014)

All I know is when my fafsa was processed by the school it said I am responsible for 100% of my education.  And when I called to follow up they said I can't get a student loan.  Oh well.

And the last two kind of tie together... I know I'm not going to change the world.  Or be some prodgey in the field or even be something amazing locally.  But I just want to be one less incompetent medic in the field.  Not for my sake but for the patients.  There will always be things I'm unhappy about.  That's life.  All I know is I feel stagnant where I am right now and I don't like that.   Thanks for the reply to my brain vomit.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 16, 2014)

Robb said:


> Breathers get me. Every time we're kicked out for a shortness of breath or difficulty breathing I always throw some ectopy. Once I get there I'm cool but those patients that can't breathe and no matter what you do it doesn't help is not a good feeling. Especially 15 minutes away from the ER without RSI as an option on someone who needed a tube 10 minutes ago.



See, I even had RSI as an option but didn't bring my partner with me for the second medic required. I could have called for another medic to intercept me, and perhaps should have in retrospect.
Poor lady refused EJ access (not that I think it would have been at all easy on her anyway). I could have tried some aggressive convincing to grab a quick IO for faster vascular access, but eventually weaseled a 22G into her upper bicep. Even the ED ended up having to RSI her with that 22G as their only vascular access.






TransportJockey said:


> Thats why I'm glad my old service had CPAP even for status asthma.  At my other service in the county that didn't,  it's why I was infamous for NTI. But now I get RSI starting friday



Yep, had CPAP on her. Just one of those times it didn't help as much as I hoped it would.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 16, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Thats why I'm glad my old service had CPAP even for status asthma.  At my other service in the county that didn't,  it's why I was infamous for NTI. But now I get RSI starting friday




We have CPAP and that's definitely saved more than a handful of NTIs. We have them in our scope but I've never done a live one and honestly don't feel super confident in my ability to do it on the first pass.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 16, 2014)

Breaking news out of Monterey Park, CA

Fire Engine crashes into a restaurant, at least 6-7 reported injured

http://www.myfoxla.com/story/252675...-restaurant-several-people-critically-injured


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 16, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Breaking news out of Monterey Park, CA
> 
> Fire Engine crashes into a restaurant, at least 6-7 reported injured
> 
> http://www.myfoxla.com/story/252675...-restaurant-several-people-critically-injured



Update, more details from ABC: http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=news/local/los_angeles&id=9506340


> Monterey Park Police said an Alhambra Fire Dept. truck collided with a Monterey Park Fire engine, sending the fire engine into a restaurant on the corner.
> 
> Multiple fire department vehicles, paramedics and police units were on scene to treat the injured and begin an investigation.



No bueno :/


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 16, 2014)

Oi...  No good.  Hope everyone is OK.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 16, 2014)

That's all bad. Thoughts are with the FFs, the victims and all their families.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 16, 2014)

Somebody didn't clear the intersection when they had a red light...


----------



## Tigger (Apr 17, 2014)

Silver lining of an EMS career #241:

Your roommate stumbles upon your paystub and states he will be purchasing all of the toilet paper for the remainder of the year.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 17, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Somebody didn't clear the intersection when they had a red light...




I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 17, 2014)

Damn the central time zone change. Thought I had to leave by four tomorrow morning to get to work at ten am... but because as soon as you cross over the Texas state line you're in central time zone, I have to leave no later than three am


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 17, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Damn the central time zone change. Thought I had to leave by four tomorrow morning to get to work at ten am... but because as soon as you cross over the Texas state line you're in central time zone, I have to leave no later than three am




Wow...that doesn't sound fun at all. 

I did the math on Humboldt. I'd have to leave around 4 so maybe we can be commute buddies someday? Haha


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 17, 2014)

Robb said:


> Wow...that doesn't sound fun at all.
> 
> I did the math on Humboldt. I'd have to leave around 4 so maybe we can be commute buddies someday? Haha



I've made the drive often enough to do it in my sleep, though, which is nice. 

Lol and maybe. Sounds good to me


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 17, 2014)

I just realized I'm working 120 hours next week.....


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 17, 2014)

Addrobo said:


> I just realized I'm working 120 hours next week.....



Psh is that all? I do 144 then 96 off then 168


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 17, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Psh is that all? I do 144 then 96 off then 168



Holy crap


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 17, 2014)

Who has two thumbs and just got hired by CAL FIRE... This guy!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 17, 2014)

Right on man congratulations!!


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 17, 2014)

Robb said:


> Right on man congratulations!!



Thanks man. I am so pumped right now haha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 17, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> Thanks man. I am so pumped right now haha




So do you have an academy now or how's it work?


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 17, 2014)

Robb said:


> So do you have an academy now or how's it work?



Not to sure how it works (1st fire season) but I'm guessing like a 3 week or so "refresher" type academy. Im currently waiting on the official email with all the forms I need to fill out, where to get my uniform... all that jazz


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 17, 2014)

Addrobo said:


> Holy crap



Lol yep. Gonna be working 7 oon and them 7 off



CALEMT said:


> Who has two thumbs and just got hired by CAL FIRE... This guy!!!



Congrats man!


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 17, 2014)

I love my 2 week on 2 week off rotations.


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 18, 2014)

Still patiently waiting on my M nunber from national. Apparently taiing written before skills slows them down. Oh well. New pay period starts tomorrow so if It looks like I get to douvble medic for two weeks with no reports to write


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 18, 2014)

Yep it take them longer to get the practical results than written lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 18, 2014)

Just got a call from the guy whom I've been trying to adopt a dog from. Sounds like he and the Pup's caretaker both really liked my questionnaire, just wanted to talk about work and when I go back and what my plans were for the dog. Seemed like he liked my answers. Sounds like someone is gonna be coming up this weekend or next week for a home check...I need to clean the house.

So stoked beyond words right now.   :beerchug: :wub: :usa:

I need to get one of those tennis ball flinger wands...gonna wait till they say yes though, don't wanna jinx it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 18, 2014)

I do believe my drug box here is almost as big as Jonathan's in presidio. I like.


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 18, 2014)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 18, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!



Lol I'll get some pictures soon... I just found out I'm workign a ten day shift, so I'll be here a while


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 18, 2014)

Damnn.. let's see them guidelines. There not on PPP


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 18, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> Damnn.. let's see them guidelines. There not on PPP


They're not anywhere other than hard copies at the stations and in the planes/trucks... This company is paranoid about their guidelines getting out. 
But from memory, we have the following in part of the drug box
Aminophyline, Rocephin, Valium, Versed, Haldol, Sux, Vec, Etomidate, Propofol, Xopenex, Albuterol, Phenergan, Zofran, NTG drips, NTG tabs, NTG paste, Solu-Medrol, Lido, Epi, Atropine, Ca+ Cl, Labetolol, Metoprolol, MS, Fent, Dilaudid, Toradol, ASA, APAP tabs, APAP suspension, Lasix, Vasopressin, glucagon... And a bunch of others that I'm missing.
Plus we have CVC, chest tube, and pericardiocentesis protocols for ground and flight.


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 18, 2014)

S.h.I.tttttt

What's the reason for being so closed about  patient care protocols?


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 18, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> S.h.I.tttttt
> 
> What's the reason for being so closed about  patient care protocols?


Probably out of fear of getting sued. Sued for what, I don't know... but wouldn't surprise me. They probably think their guidelines are proprietary... and therefore only _they _can do whatever those guidelines allow.

Just guessing... I could be wildly off base on this.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 18, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> Probably out of fear of getting sued. Sued for what, I don't know... but wouldn't surprise me. They probably think their guidelines are proprietary... and therefore only _they _can do whatever those guidelines allow.
> 
> Just guessing... I could be wildly off base on this.



Dunno. It comes from the flight side. The ground manager isn't sure why they protect them so heavily either


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you NREMT for moving at a snaila pace. New pay period starts tomorrow. Looks like im double medic for two weeks!


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 18, 2014)

But no one's even scored yet. No what kind of #1 is that? Although I will say the hawks-blues game yesterday in 3OT was entertaining.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## JPINFV (Apr 19, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!



Medical porn? Remember, this is a family friendly site.


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 19, 2014)

Just gave my hypotensive abd pain pt fentanyl and dimenhydrinate. Wonder if the doc is going to yell at me.... Last time  I medicated an abd pain pt ( to this hospital) the doctor freaked at me.... While he was in the process of ordering the ct........


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 19, 2014)

Studying today


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 19, 2014)

One more


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow. Just... Wow. Hopefully there's a LONG FTO process.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 19, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Wow. Just... Wow. Hopefully there's a LONG FTO process.



There is. Most of these are geared to the flight side, but we use a unified protocol set for ground and flight. There's also a credentialing process so not everyone is allowed to do everything.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 19, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> There is. Most of these are geared to the flight side, but we use a unified protocol set for ground and flight. There's also a credentialing process so not everyone is allowed to do everything.



Is it public knowledge what service this is or are you holding it close to the chest?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 19, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Is it public knowledge what service this is or are you holding it close to the chest?



I'm waiting for an answer of what our social media policy is before I say which company it is.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 19, 2014)

Understandable. Either way, sounds like some pretty crazy protocols. Are they used with any frequency or are most of them right up there with the surgical cric once a decade kind of deal?


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 19, 2014)

You are really going to do a cutdown in the field? I think I despise that idea more than field central lines.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 19, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Understandable. Either way, sounds like some pretty crazy protocols. Are they used with any frequency or are most of them right up there with the surgical cric once a decade kind of deal?



Not used too frequently for stuff like pericardiocentesis or cutdown. Video laryngiscopy, femoral lines, and all our medication stuff and crikes are more frequent, but still not what I'd call common. Due to the rural nature and the frontier system classification, we have pretty broad leeway.



Chase said:


> You are really going to do a cutdown in the field? I think I despise that idea more than field central lines.



I, for one, will never do it. I'd rather drill them or do an EJ/IJ for difficult access. That's one protocol no one I've talked to is sure why it's there.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 19, 2014)

Just got told my company is sending me to a critical care class complete with cadaver lab  I'm ok with this


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 19, 2014)

Stupid question, whats a cut down?


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 19, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Stupid question, whats a cut down?


Not a stupid question. This is what a cutdown is...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHuJZHvTNGE


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't understand CVCs in the field because they just get replaced, you haven't helped the hospital with anything. 

Nate, screw you lol.

I miss work


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 20, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> Not a stupid question. This is what a cutdown is...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHuJZHvTNGE



Thanks!

Yeah that does seem to be an extremely invasive procedure best done in a stable environment, as opposed to the field. 

When would this be done? In my mind, at least for the field use, seems like if you have a critical trauma patient that needs large bore needles but unable to otherwise gaib IV access coupled with an extended transport time?

I'm lucky here at my new service, we literally have our choice of 3 different trauma centers, no more than 30 min by ground (ok granted thats without traffic, but still...) so I very seriously doubt there'd ever be a need for this here (besides the fact its LA County's protocols so yeah lol)


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 20, 2014)

You're right... performing a Saphenous Vein cutdown is quite invasive. You're not simply puncturing the skin, you're completely destroying any protection against infection that the skin provides if you do it under non-sterile conditions. Given that there are MANY other options available for fluid resus than doing a cutdown, at least in the field setting, I really don't see the need to perform them except under some VERY specific circumstances where you might need to be able to infuse a LOT of fluid very quickly in a patient where IV access is otherwise unobtainable and you can't manage to do an IO or three...

While I probably _could_ do a cutdown, there's absolutely no way I'd _ever_ contemplate doing that procedure without being formally trained to do it, even if someone "blessed" me with the authorization to do it without the formal education.


----------



## exodus (Apr 20, 2014)

Boxed wine is bad for your brain. Mkay.  No story with this........ yet.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 20, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> When would this be done?



Pretty much never, these days.

It used to be a commonly taught method for gaining access in peds when you couldn't get large PIV access, and either couldn't get an IO for some reason, or the IO didn't give the flow you needed. CVC's were considered more difficult/risky to do by landmark in peds, so cutdowns were taught to non-surgeons as an alternative in trauma and other critical situations. The technique has largely obviated by ultrasound-guided CVC techniques and better IO devices, and it's been quite a while since I've even heard of a cutdown mentioned as an option. 

I've never heard of cutdowns appearing in EMS protocols, even in aggressive HEMS programs. I don't know how you would train on it or maintain competency. Same goes for CVC's, for that matter.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 20, 2014)

Halothane said:


> Pretty much never, these days.
> 
> It used to be a commonly taught method for gaining access in peds when you couldn't get large PIV access, and either couldn't get an IO for some reason, or the IO didn't give the flow you needed. CVC's were considered more difficult/risky to do by landmark in peds, so cutdowns were taught to non-surgeons as an alternative in trauma and other critical situations. The technique has largely obviated by ultrasound-guided CVC techniques and better IO devices, and it's been quite a while since I've even heard of a cutdown mentioned as an option.
> 
> I've never heard of cutdowns appearing in EMS protocols, even in aggressive HEMS programs. I don't know how you would train on it or maintain competency. Same goes for CVC's, for that matter.



CVCs we can get some in the ED when we do our currency rotations, and they primarily would like us to do femoral as our field option. Cutdowns are a legacy in the protocols that no one is sure why they're there. We have so many other methods I can't ever imagine needing it. With EZ-IO, manual IO, vein-lights, and ultrasound coming, I can't see a need for htem.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 20, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah that does seem to be an extremely invasive procedure best done in a stable environment, as opposed to the field.
> 
> ...



It'll never be done in the field here. And we are over 200 miles from the nearest Lvl 1, and our local Lvl 3 is 90 minutes away. We bypass our local Lvl 4 that's in the county to take patients to a fixed wing pretty regularly. I thought being 45 minutes minimum out from the state Lvl 1 was a long transport.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 20, 2014)

On the bright side, I hung my first levo drip last night, and got to play with a King Vision VL on that call  I like it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 20, 2014)

Robb said:


> I don't understand CVCs in the field because they just get replaced, you haven't helped the hospital with anything.
> 
> Nate, screw you lol.
> 
> I miss work



Dude, the Lvl 3 we take people to replaces everything, from the hub down on IVs, ETTs, foleys, you name it, they replace it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 20, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Dude, the Lvl 3 we take people to replaces everything, from the hub down on IVs, ETTs, foleys, you name it, they replace it.




Alright that's excessive and I could see a lawyer going after a botched airway swap as negligent but hey if that's what they like to do that's what they like to do.

I'm running out of seasons of House...started season 7 episode 17 this morning...started at season 1 episode 1 after they cut me open. Watched House of Cards in it's entirety. Starting to need some suggestions.

Also who's had shoulder surgery? They keep saying 6 months minimum. That means I'm not even halfway through this bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:. I wanna find out what I need to do to chop that 6 to a 3.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 20, 2014)

Robb said:


> Also who's had shoulder surgery? They keep saying 6 months minimum. That means I'm not even halfway through this bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:. I wanna find out what I need to do to chop that 6 to a 3.



Patience, my friend.

Some people have done almost the entire Excelsior College nursing program in 6 months.

Just sayin....


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 20, 2014)

Robb said:


> Alright that's excessive and I could see a lawyer going after a botched airway swap as negligent but hey if that's what they like to do that's what they like to do.
> 
> I'm running out of seasons of House...started season 7 episode 17 this morning...started at season 1 episode 1 after they cut me open. Watched House of Cards in it's entirety. Starting to need some suggestions.
> 
> Also who's had shoulder surgery? They keep saying 6 months minimum. That means I'm not even halfway through this bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:. I wanna find out what I need to do to chop that 6 to a 3.



Just started season 1. I am down to 3 pts a day in my clinic...... so thankgod for netflix and usdrama. Net.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 20, 2014)

Drug box pron. Was doing the non controlled and non refrigerated checkoff this morning


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 20, 2014)

Halothane said:


> Patience, my friend.
> 
> Some people have done almost the entire Excelsior College nursing program in 6 months.
> 
> Just sayin....



My only issue with excelsior is I don't know how well I'd d o in a program without deadlines. That and the TC here won't hire EC grads and they have the highest acuity ICUs.

67 credits in 6 months? Thats impressive.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 20, 2014)

Robb said:


> My only issue with excelsior is I don't know how well I'd d o in a program without deadlines. That and the TC here won't hire EC grads and they have the highest acuity ICUs.
> 
> 67 credits in 6 months? Thats impressive.



I'm debating doing it. A big hospital in abq will hire ec grads for the ed. And you can transfer to icu after a year or so


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 20, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm debating doing it. A big hospital in abq will hire ec grads for the ed. And you can transfer to icu after a year or so



My understanding of it here was EC means they won't hire you period. I'm sure if I did EC then RN to BSN from the university here and had experience I'd be alright but I'd lose my mind working med/surg or something trying to get there.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 20, 2014)

Robb said:


> 67 credits in 6 months? Thats impressive.



Well the people I've heard of doing it really fast only took the nursing exams -
they already had all the other coursework.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 20, 2014)

Halothane said:


> Well the people I've heard of doing it really fast only took the nursing exams -
> they already had all the other coursework.



That's what I was figuring you were saying. I need to do something, I'm losing my mind.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 20, 2014)

Robb said:


> That's what I was figuring you were saying. I need to do something, I'm losing my mind.



I recommend going to watch some live sports. Even if you can't make it to a pro park/field, go check out the games at your local high school. Helps kill a few hours and is decently entertaining.


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## exodus (Apr 20, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Drug box pron. Was doing the non controlled and non refrigerated checkoff this morning



I got a feeling your new service just adds new medications, but doesn't pull the old ones, yeah?

Ammonia inhalants, wtf?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 20, 2014)

exodus said:


> I got a feeling your new service just adds new medications, but doesn't pull the old ones, yeah?
> 
> Ammonia inhalants, wtf?



Why do you say that? And we used those in the ER, so I can't say much about having them on the truck.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 20, 2014)

Ammonia inhalants are used everywhere around here. ERs have them taped to the walls


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 20, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Ammonia inhalants are used everywhere around here. ERs have them taped to the walls



I've only seen them in first aid kits from like 1940. I've never seen them in any ambulances here or hospitals (I'm sure they probably have them).


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 20, 2014)

We have them as well. They work awesome for those long distance late night transfers Lol 
But used a lot for selective unconsciousness lol


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 20, 2014)

Robb said:


> Also who's had shoulder surgery? They keep saying 6 months minimum. That means I'm not even halfway through this bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:. I wanna find out what I need to do to chop that 6 to a 3.


Shoulders, even when rehabbed aggressively, take a long time to come back to a good functional state. At about 3 months, you'll have some scar tissue laid down to where you can have some reasonable assurance that you're not going to rip something apart, but it's still not going to be very strong. If you truly want to see just how fast a shoulder can be rehabbed, look up some baseball pitchers that have had shoulder surgery and see just how long it took them to get back into the rotation. Then shave off a few months because you probably won't need to have that much strength with that much Range of Motion, though you will need full strength in a certain ROM necessary for field work, and that ROM also needs to be pain free without meds. 

The place to start is to call an PT/ATC that works with baseball players. Then you will likely need a referral to use that provider and here's the key thing: you have to be willing to do all the "homework" that the PT/ATC prescribes for you. If you don't, your recovery rate will be much slower. 

A lot of the result depends upon how well you can get the scar tissue to remodel itself along the lines of stress as that will give you the strongest possible outcome given that scar tissue is NOT as strong as the tissue it's replacing. That remodeling requires that you do your part too.

The reason I suggest a PT/ATC is that their ATC background is what provides them the experience necessary to be more aggressive in rehabbing occupational athletes (as much as ambulance folks are, anyway) for return to that work than the typical PT.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 21, 2014)

Rob, there's not much I can say as far as recovery. 
For TV
If you like anime at all; Initial D (I didn't used too, but this is a damn good show). Haven is a good paranormal cop show. Arrow, Sleepy hollow and Bates Motel make up my normal shows.  

And finally signed myself up for a motorcycle safety course! ETA of 3 weeks until I have my license now. I have about 3500 to shop with (including gear), so the hunt is on for a bike (or I can wait another month when no one in AZ wants to ride and they sell them for pennies, but... That's patience I don't have).


----------



## Tigger (Apr 21, 2014)

exodus said:


> I got a feeling your new service just adds new medications, but doesn't pull the old ones, yeah?
> 
> Ammonia inhalants, wtf?



We continue to stock and order them. Not used often, but they cost very little and don't really expire. Sure some idiots somewhere used them in the wrong manner in the past, but that doesn't mean they're not useful.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 21, 2014)

Robb said:


> Also who's had shoulder surgery? They keep saying 6 months minimum. That means I'm not even halfway through this bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:. I wanna find out what I need to do to chop that 6 to a 3.



That's not very likely to happen. Shoulders are not inherently stable joints. Even a simple anterior dislocation took one of my hockey players two months to come back from. Don't rush it. Right now sucks, but a bum shoulder for the rest of you life will suck a lot more.

The below is spot on:


Akulahawk said:


> Shoulders, even when rehabbed aggressively, take a long time to come back to a good functional state. At about 3 months, you'll have some scar tissue laid down to where you can have some reasonable assurance that you're not going to rip something apart, but it's still not going to be very strong. If you truly want to see just how fast a shoulder can be rehabbed, look up some baseball pitchers that have had shoulder surgery and see just how long it took them to get back into the rotation. Then shave off a few months because you probably won't need to have that much strength with that much Range of Motion, though you will need full strength in a certain ROM necessary for field work, and that ROM also needs to be pain free without meds.
> 
> The place to start is to call an PT/ATC that works with baseball players. Then you will likely need a referral to use that provider and here's the key thing: you have to be willing to do all the "homework" that the PT/ATC prescribes for you. If you don't, your recovery rate will be much slower.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anjel (Apr 21, 2014)

Robby... Stop being stubborn. It's better to be off 6 months now, than later on down the road have to have surgery again and more time off, because something is messed up or didn't heal right. 

^^ I feel like that's a really long sentence. Oh well.

Working both of these jobs. Full time hours at both. It's killing me. I haven't been in real clothes in I don't know how long. I'm starting to hate going. 

Gotta keep telling myself it's just until the FTO time is done.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 21, 2014)

Yea y'all are right, it's just immensely frustrating to me that I'm barely halfway there from the injury to coming back. I've got my post-op tomorrow and if they think the PT that was ordered and the delay in treatment caused more damage I'm thinking I'm going to sit down with the lawyer again and have another chat. Worst thing they can say is no. Dude's incompetence and negligence set me back 3-4 months, they didn't even operate until nearly 4 months after the injury. 

Luckily my LTD is FINALLY sorted out...allegedly at least...and they did 66% of my earnings last year rather than 66% of my base salary so all that OT I worked cause we are short staffed is actually gonna help me out pretty solidly in the long run. 

I'm just really sick of being stuck at home unable to drive or really do much of anything. :censored::censored::censored::censored: I can't even put on a pair of jeans myself.

I've had a little good luck I guess, called the health insurance company this AM about a bill I got since I already paid my deductible and it turns out they processed it wrong and I have no responsibility to pay besides the copay I already paid so that's $1000 saved in one area. I'm not looking forward to the surgery and anesthesia bill, I was talking to my dad and he said my brother's shoulder which was much smaller of an operation than mine ended up being around the 35-40K mark.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 21, 2014)

A minimum security inmate from one of our fire camps (fire department used inmates for wildland firefighting and reprinting stations) walked away and was captured 24 hours later. He only had 1 more year of time left. Say goodbye to the little bit of freedom he had.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 21, 2014)

So opinions. Is go karting a stupid date idea? (not really a date, she has a bf but that's not the important bit haha). I'm completely at a loss for other ideas.


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 21, 2014)

She has a bf hmmm  .. this can go many ways .. depends on what you want


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 21, 2014)

9D4 said:


> So opinions. Is go karting a stupid date idea? (not really a date, she has a bf but that's not the important bit haha). I'm completely at a loss for other ideas.



:blink: You and females... :unsure:

Edit: I prefer the original faces. These don't put across the same feelings.


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 21, 2014)

9D4 said:


> So opinions. Is go karting a stupid date idea? (not really a date, she has a bf but that's not the important bit haha). I'm completely at a loss for other ideas.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 21, 2014)

9D4 said:


> So opinions. Is go karting a stupid date idea? (not really a date, she has a bf but that's not the important bit haha). I'm completely at a loss for other ideas.




I think go karting is a good date idea. I think going go karting with someone who has a boyfriend is a bad date idea. 

:-D


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 21, 2014)

Settling into my lovely quarters... Yay FEMA trailers. I'm now onto what will be my normal week-on rotation. Gonna be a nice pay check.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 21, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I think go karting is a good date idea. I think going go karting with someone who has a boyfriend is a bad date idea.
> 
> :-D



This. so much this.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 21, 2014)

I have issues STX, thank you for always pointing them out.
I mean it's really not that bad. Not like I'm 19, only had steady gf and called her a druggie, then tried to get with a girl with a kid and now a taken girl. Wait... That is kind of bad...
If it makes a difference they're rocky.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 21, 2014)

9D4 said:


> I have issues STX, thank you for always pointing them out.
> I mean it's really not that bad. Not like I'm 19, only had steady gf and called her a druggie, then tried to get with a girl with a kid and now a taken girl. Wait... That is kind of bad...
> *If it makes a difference they're rocky.*



Here's how I see it:

If it's not a real serious relationship (i.e. they haven't been together for a real long time, aren't engaged, don't have kids or own a house together, etc.) then simply hanging out casually and getting to know each other is fair game. He doesn't own her. If it goes further than hanging out a few times though, she owes it to the other dude to dump him. As long as you aren't lying to anybody I think you are alright.

If it IS a serious relationship, then you should keep your distance, whether they are rocky or not. Maybe tell her that you'd like to see her if/when they break up, and that you are here if she needs someone to talk to, but that's it. Actively pursuing someone who is in a committed relationship is not classy.

If you are friends with her boyfriend, then you shouldn't even be considering seeing her.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 21, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Settling into my lovely quarters... Yay FEMA trailers. I'm now onto what will be my normal week-on rotation. Gonna be a nice pay check.



FEMA trailer? Is there a deployment going on?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 21, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> FEMA trailer? Is there a deployment going on?



Nah, some of the more frontier EMS agencies here in TX have some old, remodeled, FEMA trailers that they use as crew quarters when there's no station to house them at.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 21, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Nah, some of the more frontier EMS agencies here in TX have some old, remodeled, FEMA trailers that they use as crew quarters when there's no station to house them at.



Ahhh ok. Don't want to miss out on any deployments haha


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 21, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Ahhh ok. Don't want to miss out on any deployments haha



I'm no longer with the Evil Empire, so no deploymens for me lol


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 21, 2014)

I cant pay the evil empire to send me on deployment.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 21, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> I cant pay the evil empire to send me on deployment.



They paid me really well for deployment haha


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 21, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> They paid me really well for deployment haha



Ive heard a couple people made $13,000 for a two week deployment.  I only know two that have been on disaster deployment and 2 that went to California during a strike. 

Everytime we go on standby they page out for interested "part timers".  We havent been activated in my 3 years there


----------



## Mcw320 (Apr 21, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> Ive heard a couple people made $13,000 for a two week deployment.  I only know two that have been on disaster deployment and 2 that went to California during a strike.
> 
> Everytime we go on standby they page out for interested "part timers".  We havent been activated in my 3 years there




NR - P here from nj, can you point me in the direction to sign up for said agency?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 21, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> Ive heard a couple people made $13,000 for a two week deployment.  I only know two that have been on disaster deployment and 2 that went to California during a strike.
> 
> Everytime we go on standby they page out for interested "part timers".  We havent been activated in my 3 years there



We send out full and/or part timers. I was full time when I went out. The pay in national average (so a lot more than my usual pay). I believe the last time we sent anyone out from my area was Sandy


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 21, 2014)

Mcw320 said:


> NR - P here from nj, can you point me in the direction to sign up for said agency?



Www.amr.net


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 21, 2014)

Well got a email and talked to the hiring Captain the other day. No uniform voucher and I have to buy about a weeks work of clothes which I'm not really looking foreword to buy oh well (3 pairs of pants 2 uniforms shirts and 5 t shirts should suffice for now). PPE ie. turnouts structure and wild land will be issued. Also got the "projected" readiness academy which is looking like May 5th and they will make arrangements for me to stay at a fire station for said academy since I live about 6 1/2 hours away. So all and all I will obviously have to move up and spend some money but it will all be worth it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 21, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> Ive heard a couple people made $13,000 for a two week deployment.  I only know two that have been on disaster deployment and 2 that went to California during a strike.
> 
> Everytime we go on standby they page out for interested "part timers".  We havent been activated in my 3 years there



I cleared 8-9k for a 9 day deployment for Issac  I miss deploying.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 21, 2014)

Mcw320 said:


> NR - P here from nj, can you point me in the direction to sign up for said agency?




Get a job with AMR and join their Disaster Response Team.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 22, 2014)

Welp, got the letter in the mail, I didn't pass my San Diego Fire-Rescue interview :-/

Although everyone says I dodged a bullet there, and word is my department is planning internal promotion from EMT to Firefighter at the end of the year so there's that...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 22, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Welp, got the letter in the mail, I didn't pass my San Diego Fire-Rescue interview :-/
> 
> Although everyone says I dodged a bullet there, and word is my department is planning internal promotion from EMT to Firefighter at the end of the year so there's that...



Sorry to hear that dude. Thats a good way to look at it though! Hows the AO job?


----------



## Anjel (Apr 22, 2014)

I just had the absolute sweetest old lady I have ever met. I just wanted to take her home with me.

88 years old. Called at 3am for dizziness. We get there and she is dressed in her Sunday best. Complaining of chest pressure.

I ask why she was so dressed up, and she says...

"Sweetie at my age you never know what is gonna happen during the night, and I want to look good". 

I just wanted to hug her lol


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 22, 2014)

First day as a medic.........kind of


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 22, 2014)

Post op appointment today. Hopefully I can start PT this week.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 22, 2014)

Having fun in a EKG class today.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 22, 2014)

Robb said:


> Post op appointment today. Hopefully I can start PT this week.



Good luck buddy. Just don't overdo it


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 22, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Good luck buddy. Just don't overdo it



I'll try not to. I'm pretty limited by pain still so I don't think I'll be doing anything fun. I'm assuming she's going to remove the stitches today, maybe some passive ROM stuff and go over the surgery and the plan for recovery.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 22, 2014)

Stitches are out. Thank god cause they were getting itchy. PT starts next week twice a week but all it is is passive ROM, still something though.

Turns out I've got 4 bone anchors not 3 like I thought. I've got some pictures if anyone's interested from the scope.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 22, 2014)

Correction, 5 anchor...I can't count. 2 posterior,1 posterior/inferior, 1 inferior and one anterior. Party down.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 22, 2014)

Your just a bundle of new hardware!

EKG class over.  Learned a lot.  And stuff that did not make sense while reading books now makes perfect sense.  I like it when that happens with information!


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 22, 2014)

Robb said:


> I've got some pictures if anyone's interested from the scope.



Ooooh, me, me, me!!!!! If you can't post them, can you PM them?


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ugh. I make a point of being known as a medic who is quite generous with administration of pain medication. I think it's garbage to withhold potential relief from someone in pain, even if the painful stimulus is not immediately obvious to an external observer, and I don't particularly care if I occasionally get tricked by a drug seeker. Even with that in mind, I chose to avoid administering pain meds last night or even starting an IV as I didn't think the patient had anything wrong with her. Complained of right upper thigh pain post MVA, mostly uncooperative and belligerent, immediately seemed to forget pain when on her cell phone, and had completely stable vitals. Come to find out, she ruptured her bladder and broke her pelvis in 6 places. Can't win them all I guess...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 23, 2014)

At the end of my rope, I give up, you win, I'm done.

Been fighting tooth and nail to get my benefits transitioned to long term, finally win that fight and get a check Monday, rush down to deposit it before 1700, they tell me there's going to be "a couple day hold." Look at my account today and get a notification that because my account is overdrafted an extended hold is being placed and there finds will be available no sooner than 5/1. 

:censored::censored::censored::censored:. This. :censored::censored::censored::censored:. 

I've decided I will never go out of my way to be polite or nice or help anyone else again. I'll do what I have to when I go back to work but that's it. I do nothing but help people and get nothing but screwed so why help?


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 23, 2014)

Robb, don't know how to respond to that one. People suck, I'm sure you've realized by now. Doesn't mean we need more people that suck. Keep it up, don't drop to their level. 

Another note, anyone know of where to find a noncreeper roommate? None of my friends are interested in renting. Need to get the hell out, though.


----------



## terrible one (Apr 23, 2014)

Craigslist
It's hit or miss obviously. I've had awesome roommates that I'm still friends with to this day, and then there really bad ones. 

Robb sorry to hear. Good luck with all that crap.


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 23, 2014)

Got dispatched to my first code today. My stomach stopped turning pretty quickly once I started working. Training took over


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 24, 2014)

terrible one said:


> Craigslist
> It's hit or miss obviously. I've had awesome roommates that I'm still friends with to this day, and then there really bad ones.
> 
> Robb sorry to hear. Good luck with all that crap.


I'm thinking now I'd rather just go solo. Found a really nice place that's right next to my work for $800 for a 1 bd (with all utilities, washer dryer in room). 
Or I may just get the 2 bed for 850 and hope someone worthwhile comes along. 



rmabrey said:


> Got dispatched to my first code today. My stomach stopped turning pretty quickly once I started working. Training took over



Yep, my first one was the same. I was doing my clinicals and a nurse ran in and just said "bed 2, now...". Walked in and it was a DKA patient that coded, aspirated so the room reeked of that sickly sweet smell and vomit and they immediately threw me on compressions. I was fighting gagging from the smell the whole time.


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh yeah, first code as a medic. I got a little nauseous when I heard the determinate code.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 24, 2014)

9D4 said:


> I'm thinking now I'd rather just go solo. Found a really nice place that's right next to my work for $800 for a 1 bd (with all utilities, washer dryer in room).
> 
> Or I may just get the 2 bed for 850 and hope someone worthwhile comes along.




Holy cow. Is that considered cheap? For the 4 bedroom, 2 bath, finished basement house I was renting. With an acre of property.. I paid 650 a month. In a nice neighborhood.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 24, 2014)

Dear ED nurse at the foot of the bed. Yes, this is a cocaine induced v-fib arrest with ROSC in the field. Yes, an EKG is important. However, we're currently in the process of changing a supraglottic airway to an ET tube. Reguardless of how many times you ask us to stop moving and stop touching the patient, we're going to continue to ignore you because it's ABC in a patient with ROSC, not EABC.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 24, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Holy cow. Is that considered cheap? For the 4 bedroom, 2 bath, finished basement house I was renting. With an acre of property.. I paid 650 a month. In a nice neighborhood.


I toured a cheapie. 600 monthly and the place apparently has issues with cockroaches, management sucks  per everyone there, and it reeked of ciggies.
The 800 is right in Central phx, so not the nicest area, but close to everything. Not cheap really, but that's all utilities (electric, water, sewage, plus cable and internet included).  The girl I'm talking to right now pays 660 for a studio that doesn't even have a bedroom, though.
And a basic house rental runs normally 1200+ for the low end. I've seen one bedroom apartments in nicer areas like Scottsdale running the same as cheapie houses in the suburbs.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 24, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Dear ED nurse at the foot of the bed. Yes, this is a cocaine induced v-fib arrest with ROSC in the field. Yes, an EKG is important. However, we're currently in the process of changing a supraglottic airway to an ET tube. Reguardless of how many times you ask us to stop moving and stop touching the patient, we're going to continue to ignore you because it's ABC in a patient with ROSC, not EABC.



That's actually kind of hilarious. A moment that would probably been worthwhile if we could've seen everyone that wanted to face palm ha.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 24, 2014)

That was quick. 2.5 weeks for TX to process my upgrade paperwork. I was officially a TX medic yesterday morning


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 24, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> That was quick. 2.5 weeks for TX to process my upgrade paperwork. I *was* officially a TX medic yesterday morning



Was?  You already lost it?!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 24, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Was?  You already lost it?!



Nah, must get to now use my FP-C designator  

I'm doing my first orientation flight tonight if we get a flight. Then back to ground for the next 3 days (I get off Monday morning at 1000 after 11 days on duty)


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 24, 2014)

I have decided that if I ever get my FP-C I want to come work where you are.  I know I said I would never live in texas... But I might make an exception.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 24, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I have decided that if I ever get my FP-C I want to come work where you are.  I know I said I would never live in texas... But I might make an exception.



Lol thats why I don't live in texas


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeaterdays partner got a dirty needle stick on a run. Patient + for Hep C. I know the odds are low, but 6 months of blood tests are inconvenient.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 24, 2014)

Flying in a king air 90 is a new experience.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 24, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Flying in a king air 90 is a new experience.


Very nice, sir. Glad you're getting some flight time.

Also, helmet bought today and signed up for my MSF course (motorcycle first, then move out. Can't afford the 250 insurance a month for my car when I can pay 60). Next pay check is gloves, jacket and then one more pay period for boots. 
The guy at the store today asked why I was buying all the gear before the bike. Thought I was crazy. I said "do you have insurance before you get the vehicle? Same reason"
He still looked at me like I was on crack. I thought I was being smart... Ha


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 24, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Very nice, sir. Glad you're getting some flight time.
> 
> Also, helmet bought today and signed up for my MSF course (motorcycle first, then move out. Can't afford the 250 insurance a month for my car when I can pay 60). Next pay check is gloves, jacket and then one more pay period for boots.
> The guy at the store today asked why I was buying all the gear before the bike. Thought I was crazy. I said "do you have insurance before you get the vehicle? Same reason"
> He still looked at me like I was on crack. I thought I was being smart... Ha


It was a fun first hop. Short flight , just a hundred miles. 
I'm glad you got your helmet ans signed up for MSF. Its a great course for beginners


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 25, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> It was a fun first hop. Short flight , just a hundred miles.
> I'm glad you got your helmet ans signed up for MSF. Its a great course for beginners


100 miles is better than nuttin'! 

I am too. Thought about bypassing, but I figured dirt probably doesn't translate as well to street as I'd like. Never rode on a street in my life. 
I am relatively sad that I'll be buying it right in time for the Phoenix summer, though.. -_-
I figure that should be sufficient gear. I debated on textile pants, but... I don't know why, just feel like those aren't as important. Probably not my smartest choice, but we shall see! Hopefully I'll never have to test what I do have.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 25, 2014)

9D4 said:


> 100 miles is better than nuttin'!
> 
> I am too. Thought about bypassing, but I figured dirt probably doesn't translate as well to street as I'd like. Never rode on a street in my life.
> I am relatively sad that I'll be buying it right in time for the Phoenix summer, though.. -_-
> I figure that should be sufficient gear. I debated on textile pants, but... I don't know why, just feel like those aren't as important. Probably not my smartest choice, but we shall see! Hopefully I'll never have to test what I do have.



Unless I'm carving canyons or riding tracks I just wear jeans... riding pants aren't too convenient. But jacket, helmet, and gloves are a must every ride.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 25, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Unless I'm carving canyons or riding tracks I just wear jeans... riding pants aren't too convenient. But jacket, helmet, and gloves are a must every ride.


I put boots on the list, too. 
My first day of rides in EMT, had a guy that low sided his bike and caught his foot on the way down. It was... Well, it just wasn't anatomically correct any longer. Feet are supposed to point down. Not up and to the left. 

I'm getting stoked for it, which also means I'm losing patience. I keep looking for a bike then I'm like... I can't even test drive it, yet, need to hold off on buying one for a while longer... Ha. The course is on the 8th/10th/11th of next month, just that much longer.
I have narrowed it down for what I want though. It is down between a SV650 or a FZ6. Both seem to be.. Kind for new riders, but they can both still get on the freeway for a comfortable amount of time from what people say. 

You have an opinion on a good brand of textile jackets? None of their Alpines fit right and they didn't have any Joe Rocket's in stock to try. Basically all they carried, too.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm partial to Tour Master for a jacket.  I have one of their hi-viz jackets.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 25, 2014)

9D4 said:


> I put boots on the list, too.
> My first day of rides in EMT, had a guy that low sided his bike and caught his foot on the way down. It was... Well, it just wasn't anatomically correct any longer. Feet are supposed to point down. Not up and to the left.
> 
> You have an opinion on a good brand of textile jackets? None of their Alpines fit right and they didn't have any Joe Rocket's in stock to try. Basically all they carried, too.



FWIW, I stick with my duty boots and heavy pants (Which more often than not are work pants), then a textile jacket helmet and gauntlets...though I'll admit I'll occasionally skip the boot and gloves for short trips...I probably shouldn't, but...

I'll second TransportJockey on the vote for the Tour Masters, I wear an intake 3.0, it fits me as well as anything will, has lots of adjustments, and with the three layers, can be made comfortable at temps from 30F to 110F. As an added bonus, they have a very good warranty, I had my first one for about two months and one of the pockets started to tear out. I went down to the store I bought it from and they just swapped it out for me.

Only thing I don't really like about it is that I would prefer articulated hard armor over the spine and kidneys, rather than the foam pad, but the elbow and shoulder armor is quite nice and sturdy. I put my bike down on rocky dirt at 30-40mph, and not only was my torso fine, but the only damage to the jacket (aside from dirt) was a single pulled thread in the mesh.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 25, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> FWIW, I stick with my duty boots and heavy pants (Which more often than not are work pants), then a textile jacket helmet and gauntlets...though I'll admit I'll occasionally skip the boot and gloves for short trips...I probably shouldn't, but...
> 
> I'll second TransportJockey on the vote for the Tour Masters, I wear an intake 3.0, it fits me as well as anything will, has lots of adjustments, and with the three layers, can be made comfortable at temps from 30F to 110F. As an added bonus, they have a very good warranty, I had my first one for about two months and one of the pockets started to tear out. I went down to the store I bought it from and they just swapped it out for me.
> 
> Only thing I don't really like about it is that I would prefer articulated hard armor over the spine and kidneys, rather than the foam pad, but the elbow and shoulder armor is quite nice and sturdy. I put my bike down on rocky dirt at 30-40mph, and not only was my torso fine, but the only damage to the jacket (aside from dirt) was a single pulled thread in the mesh.



Wasn't me that said TourMaster  But they are good gear. I used to ride primarily in Fieldsheer and A* gear. Fieldsheer textile stuff (their mesh gear is amazing) and A* race leathers. But most of the big names are good gear.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 25, 2014)

My goal besides getting the shoulder fixed is a bike this time next spring. Been saying it since I graduated HS and girlfriends keep saying no... I'm gonna get one while I'm single then she can either deal with it or not when she shows up.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 25, 2014)

Robb said:


> My goal besides getting the shoulder fixed is a bike this time next spring. Been saying it since I graduated HS and girlfriends keep saying no... I'm gonna get one while I'm single then she can either deal with it or not when she shows up.



One of my goals coming to work down here is getting a bike again too. I miss riding.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 25, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> One of my goals coming to work down here is getting a bike again too. I miss riding.



I'm sure I'll get yelled at and *****ed at and the girl who I've been on this roller coaster with will use it against me but I do not care anymore. Hey, if you ever actually came around and didn't make me not see you for 6 weeks when I just had :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing surgery and am stuck at my house because I'm not allowed to drive your opinion would matter, otherwise keep that hole in your face shut.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 25, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> FWIW, I stick with my duty boots and heavy pants (Which more often than not are work pants), then a textile jacket helmet and gauntlets...though I'll admit I'll occasionally skip the boot and gloves for short trips...I probably shouldn't, but...
> 
> I'll second TransportJockey on the vote for the Tour Masters, I wear an intake 3.0, it fits me as well as anything will, has lots of adjustments, and with the three layers, can be made comfortable at temps from 30F to 110F. As an added bonus, they have a very good warranty, I had my first one for about two months and one of the pockets started to tear out. I went down to the store I bought it from and they just swapped it out for me.
> 
> Only thing I don't really like about it is that I would prefer articulated hard armor over the spine and kidneys, rather than the foam pad, but the elbow and shoulder armor is quite nice and sturdy. I put my bike down on rocky dirt at 30-40mph, and not only was my torso fine, but the only damage to the jacket (aside from dirt) was a single pulled thread in the mesh.


Is the foam pad upgrade-able if you know by chance?
One of the ones he showed me he pulled the foam out and the put a piece of hard armor in, but said it was another $45 for that. It's not a huge deal, but I would prefer that as well. 

I don't need another casted ankle, either, so that's my main reason for boots. I've broke my left ankle 6x and my right 2x, so I'm done with breaking things for a while (well... I take that back, everything I touch still breaks, but hopefully I'm done with broken bones). 


TransportJockey said:


> Wasn't me that said TourMaster  But they are good gear. I used to ride primarily in Fieldsheer and A* gear. Fieldsheer textile stuff (their mesh gear is amazing) and A* race leathers. But most of the big names are good gear.


The A* was just a funny fit for me. It seems like there gear in the larger sizes is more of square fit than a triangle. I had room enough to fit another person in the stomach area and none in the chest. 

I'm just going to try to find a place that carries more than those 2 brands, really surprised me that that was all a major dealer carried, but... Can only do so much, when everything is out of stock.



Robb said:


> I'm sure I'll get yelled at and *****ed at and the girl who I've been on this roller coaster with will use it against me but I do not care anymore. Hey, if you ever actually came around and didn't make me not see you for 6 weeks when I just had :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing surgery and am stuck at my house because I'm not allowed to drive your opinion would matter, otherwise keep that hole in your face shut.



Robby, you guys know I'm not the best for advice, since I have my own issues (or if you don't STX will tell you, since he loves to point it out........ haha jk), but sometimes other things are happening. Next spring is a long ways, just keep that in mind. If you make it that far then it'd probably be more worthwhile to say this is what you want, not just up and do it. That's what I'm doing right now, just coming home with everything, no one knows in my family. They told me there was no way in hell I'd ever get one, so... I'm not asking. But, I'm also prepared to write some family off over it, not do it and expect everything to be fine. 
My unasked for opinion.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 25, 2014)

Headed out for 12.5mi in 90 degree heat... Maybe one day I'll learn to stop torturing myself


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 25, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Robby, you guys know I'm not the best for advice, since I have my own issues (or if you don't STX will tell you, since he loves to point it out........ haha jk), but sometimes other things are happening. Next spring is a long ways, just keep that in mind. If you make it that far then it'd probably be more worthwhile to say this is what you want, not just up and do it. That's what I'm doing right now, just coming home with everything, no one knows in my family. They told me there was no way in hell I'd ever get one, so... I'm not asking. But, I'm also prepared to write some family off over it, not do it and expect everything to be fine.
> My unasked for opinion.



Oh I agree. I doubt we'll be making it that far but we'll see. Our relationship has been falling apart for the last six weeks the bummer is I really don't care, I've fought and fought and fought but if she's not ready to be in a real relationship there's nothing I can do about it so I'm pretty much done fighting. What I can't figure out is she races desert races on a dirt bike but I'm not allowed to own a street bike...riddle me that one haha. She hadn't said anything about it until a month or so back when they ran a traumatic arrest secondary to a motorcycle accident, which just so happened to be on the bike I wanted to buy, and she had to deal with the wife who showed up at the hospital and came to the ambulance bay as they were unloading him. She couldn't figure out how I would want one since i've run a few of those as well.. Can't live your life in a box... 

I've been a tad grumpy lately if you haven't noticed lol. One thing after another and I've realized I do everything for other people, I wanna start doing things for myself. The sled was a gift to myself but I'd love a bike because we can ride for so long here. Basically March to November if you wanted to. 

I'm going to have to find a good jacket though or probably suck it up and buy two, one for the summertime and one for the spring/fall. With that said there's plenty of times you'd need the summer jacket during the day in the summer and the winter during the night haha. Darn high desert climate.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 26, 2014)

Some of you guys know your stuff here;
Between these two (keep in mind my original limit was $3000, but that can vary by about 500)
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/mcy/4426396408.html
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/mcy/4436289445.html

Think the first one is worth the price difference?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes I think it is. It's a fuel injected model instead of a carb which is very nice


----------



## terrible one (Apr 26, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Some of you guys know your stuff here;
> Between these two (keep in mind my original limit was $3000, but that can vary by about 500)
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/mcy/4426396408.html
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/mcy/4436289445.html
> ...



Absolutely. Look at the milage difference. Bikes aren't like cars, anything over 20k miles on a street bike is considered high mileage.



TransportJockey said:


> Yes I think it is. It's a fuel injected model instead of a carb which is very nice



I believe 2001 was when bikes changed to fuel injection.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 26, 2014)

terrible one said:


> Absolutely. Look at the milage difference. Bikes aren't like cars, anything over 20k miles on a street bike is considered high mileage.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe 2001 was when bikes changed to fuel injection.



I thought it was around 04... but then again I'm not as familiar with SVs as I am with Kawasaki bikes


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 26, 2014)

Ripped my pants...  And... Yeah.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 26, 2014)

Fuel injected and mileage makes it more than worthwhile. That's a ton of miles on a motorcycle.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 26, 2014)

So... Now to figure out if the guy will take 3 and hold off on selling it until my next check.
Provided all goes well when I ride it.
Edit: it is 01. 2nd gen started then.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 27, 2014)

Lots of severe weather across the country today. For those in the affected areas, please stay safe.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 27, 2014)

The '07 would not budge on price at all. Went down $100. Guy with the '03 has basically dropped to $2,300. 
Had someone else offer me his Buell Blast 500 for $2,400, but I don't think I want a thumper when I drive as much as I do.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 27, 2014)

9D4 said:


> The '07 would not budge on price at all. Went down $100. Guy with the '03 has basically dropped to $2,300.
> Had someone else offer me his Buell Blast 500 for $2,400, but I don't think I want a thumper when I drive as much as I do.



I've ridden one, I would actually prefer my old Ninja 250 over a Blast. The bigger Buells are fun, but that one is not. Underpowered and it vibrates even worse than most thumpers I've been on.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 27, 2014)

So I finish my first long tour at this service tomorrow morning at 1000... Tally is 40 calls in 11 days, 3 codes, 1 flyout from scene, and 5 that I flew out on a fixed wing that I met at the airport after leaving scene (no hospital). 3 intubations, a lot of drugs, and 1 chest tube  I'm gonna like it down here.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 28, 2014)

You said y'all are still hiring, right?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 28, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> You said y'all are still hiring, right?



I believe it's quite possible. And there's a rumor we are putting a fixed wing in Fredricksburg as well soon


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 28, 2014)

That might actually be plausible for a PR gig, then!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 28, 2014)

Figured you might like that. Im seriously debating moving to my grandparents old house in Boerne when my lease in ABQ is up. I'm tired of living in NM, and the commute would still be about six hours each way


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 28, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> So I finish my first long tour at this service tomorrow morning at 1000... Tally is 40 calls in 11 days, 3 codes, 1 flyout from scene, and 5 that I flew out on a fixed wing that I met at the airport after leaving scene (no hospital). 3 intubations, a lot of drugs, and 1 chest tube  I'm gonna like it down here.



Jesus. I had a motorcycle wreck with a ankle fx and open book pelvic fx, a narcotic OD in respiratory arrest that woke up with 3 squeezes of a bvm and a Cx pain that coded. 

You win.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 28, 2014)

If you do, I'll finally have to get you that beer. Lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 28, 2014)

We had a drunk chick who was found passed out in the grass by a hotel. We get on scene and start talking to her. She is alert and orientated but too drunk to walk steady or take care of herself. PD is also on scene. We call the patients "best friend" who is at a huge concert about 10 minutes away and let him know what's going on. 

The officer gets on the phone and says "if you can't come and pick her we are going to have to take her to the drunk tank at the jail". Her friend then says "brah, I'm having too much fun here. Take her to jail and I'll come and get her later". 

Well she doesn't want any medical attention or to be transported to the hospital so she signs AMA (after an assessment) and then is walked to the PD unit. Talk about horrible friends. Hopefully she doesn't get hit with a public intoxication charge.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 28, 2014)

Every once in a while, I encounter a pt who makes me reconsider my stance on eugenics.

19yo G3P2, preterm labor at 31+6. Almost completely non-compliant with prenatal care, admits to cigarette and heroin use during pregnancy, waited 10 hours from the onset of labor to seek care, because she had to go to the park. Oh yeah, she was on the nod when she presented.

Only potential bright side is that even though the pt lives with her mom, her two kids live with her aunt...maybe the aunt will do a better job.


----------



## exodus (Apr 28, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> Jesus. I had a motorcycle wreck with a ankle fx and open book pelvic fx, a narcotic OD in respiratory arrest that woke up with 3 squeezes of a bvm and a Cx pain that coded.
> 
> You win.



For some rason I I was unsure if yo u were talking about yourself or someone else.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 28, 2014)

My bike is a Kia Spectra.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 28, 2014)

*WEEEEE no mods or deputies around!*

Runingwithscissorsruningwithscissorsruningwithscissorsruningwithscissorsruningwithscissorsruningwithscissors 

  runingwithscissorsruningwithscissorsruningwithscissorsruningwithscissorsruningwithscissorsruningwithscissorsruningwithscissorsruningwithscissorsruningwithscissorsruningwithscissorsruningwithscissorsruningwithscissors


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 28, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Every once in a while, I encounter a pt who makes me reconsider my stance on eugenics.
> 
> 19yo G3P2, preterm labor at 31+6. Almost completely non-compliant with prenatal care, admits to cigarette and heroin use during pregnancy, waited 10 hours from the onset of labor to seek care, because she had to go to the park. Oh yeah, she was on the nod when she presented.
> 
> Only potential bright side is that even though the pt lives with her mom, her two kids live with her aunt...maybe the aunt will do a better job.



NO matter if they were a couple of tattooed pierced shaven and zippered (and then there's their scalp hair and clothes!) individuals who hated me, if my kids stayed off drugs and alcohol (and they did) it was a win. And it has been.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 29, 2014)

Today has been an interesting one. My girl and I have been on the downward slide the last two months. Been almost three weeks since my surgery and haven't seen her once. She's said she was gonna come by more than once but it never happened so this morning I finally threw in the towel and told her this isn't going to work and sent her on her way. There's more to the story than that but I don't want to type it all out.

Went to go to my doctor's office to pick up an Rx and one of the staff members asked if I knew anyone looking for a dog. Long story short we met up after she got off work and I fell in love. One girl gone and another walks in right when I needed her most. 

If all goes according to plan I get to bring this sweetheart home Thursday night after my old partner comes and gets her dogs. I was going to bring her home tonight but I didn't want my the two bigger dogs I'm watching harassing her in a new environment while she's trying I get comfortable. 

Now...to come up with a name. She's a super mellow pup. Thoughts so far are Blaze, Aspen, Summit, Shasta, Sierra, Sphyggy short for sphygmomanometer, Benzo because she's so chill, Levo short for levophed, Ami short for amiodorone or Laryngo pronounced la-rin-go for laryngoscope. I'm open to ideas  I'm really leaning towards Benzo or Aspen. 


She's 5 months old, purebred.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 29, 2014)

If you're going to name her after a med, you might as well name her after the most important one we have, "Diesel".


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 29, 2014)

In all seriousness though I actually have thought about naming my first male dog either Diesel or Boston when I find the right pup. I like Boston cause I could call him Boss for short but I definitely like the name Diesel too. Seems to masculine for her though.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 29, 2014)

Robb said:


>



More often than not, neither am I.

You could go with Verse, for Versed, women'll think it's because you're all artsy and sensitive-like. If you can't parlay an adorable puppy and an in like that into a new girlfriend, then you might actually need versed to do it*. (*For a given value of the term 'girlfriend'.).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 29, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> More often than not, neither am I.
> 
> You could go with Verse, for Versed, women'll think it's because you're all artsy and sensitive-like. If you can't parlay an adorable puppy and an in like that into a new girlfriend, then you might actually need versed to do it*. (*For a given value of the term 'girlfriend'.).




Bahaha. You're not alone there brother. 

I like it, I was thinking About Versed but that just sounds awkward calling it out loud. Yes, I tested all of them :lol:


----------



## Fire51 (Apr 29, 2014)

Robb, sorry to hear about the whole girlfriend thing. On the plus side congrats on the dog! I know it's not a med (which I like the ones you mentioned) but when I get my own dog I want to go with prob max or Sam, don't know really it just depends on the dog and when it happens.

A story to go along with the whole you got ride of one girl and got another (dog). My father had a girlfriend and he said that she would go before the dog and guess what, she did! He still has that same dog, I just thought that was funny because a i always thought he was kidding but guess not.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 29, 2014)

Aspen stood out to me, especially since you're so obsessed with the snow and she's part husky


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 29, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Aspen stood out to me, especially since you're so obsessed with the snow and she's part husky




Right now it's between Aspen or Benzo. 

This is a different dog, she's purebred German Shepherd. The GS/Husky mix kinda fell through, when I called him yesterday the guy "completely forgot" to take care of the stuff he needed to on his end to get the home check done and to setup an appt for me to meet the pup. He kept saying he wasn't comfortable with what it would do to the pup to have me around all the time then not have me around as much when I went back to work. So I told him thanks for his time but I was going to adopt this puppy and he immediately was like "well you know I actually think it'll be alright transitioning for him so I'll set up the home check." 

No, you won't, sorry dude. I contacted you in March about this and have returned the mountain of paperwork you gave me immediately and you "forgot" about me.


----------



## Fire51 (Apr 29, 2014)

Robb said:


> Right now it's between Aspen or Benzo.
> 
> This is a different dog, she's purebred German Shepherd. The GS/Husky mix kinda fell through, when I called him yesterday the guy "completely forgot" to take care of the stuff he needed to on his end to get the home check done and to setup an appt for me to meet the pup. He kept saying he wasn't comfortable with what it would do to the pup to have me around all the time then not have me around as much when I went back to work. So I told him thanks for his time but I was going to adopt this puppy and he immediately was like "well you know I actually think it'll be alright transitioning for him so I'll set up the home check."
> 
> No, you won't, sorry dude. I contacted you in March about this and have returned the mountain of paperwork you gave me immediately and you "forgot" about me.




That's awesome that it's a purebred! I would have said the same thing to the guy, it's annoying when people do stuff like that.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 30, 2014)

Fire51 said:


> That's awesome that it's a purebred! I would have said the same thing to the guy, it's annoying when people do stuff like that.




Just really put me off when he said that. Your only job is this German Shepherd rescue facility...how do you space someone trying to adopt one of your dogs? 

One thing I'm not happy about is she isn't papered....hip dysplasia is terrible and unfortunately more common than I'd like in purebred GSDs. Maybe it's a little over emphasized but who knows. 

I've narrowed it down to Benzo, Aspen and Shasta. I really like Benzo, someone said Benza cause she's a girl, just doesn't quite have the same ring to it. Still open to ideas though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 30, 2014)

I still vote Shasta. "Whhhooozze a shasssss girl?" (Say that in the rubbing a dog voice.) it's a winner.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 30, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I still vote Shasta. "Whhhooozze a shasssss girl?" (Say that in the rubbing a dog voice.) it's a winner.




Haha I totally read that in the dog rubbing voice.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 30, 2014)

Robb said:


> Just really put me off when he said that. Your only job is this German Shepherd rescue facility...how do you space someone trying to adopt one of your dogs?
> 
> One thing I'm not happy about is she isn't papered....hip dysplasia is terrible and unfortunately more common than I'd like in purebred GSDs. Maybe it's a little over emphasized but who knows.
> 
> I've narrowed it down to Benzo, Aspen and Shasta. I really like Benzo, someone said Benza cause she's a girl, just doesn't quite have the same ring to it. Still open to ideas though.



Aspen gets my vote.


----------



## 9D4 (May 1, 2014)

I'm one for benzo.

Had the owner of that '03 SV drop it off at the shop today. Low compression in a cylinder, needs new tires and a chain.
 So time to start looking again! Looking at a '08 ninja 650r and a gsf500s tomorrow tonight.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 1, 2014)

9D4 said:


> I'm one for benzo.
> 
> Had the owner of that '03 SV drop it off at the shop today. Low compression in a cylinder, needs new tires and a chain.
> So time to start looking again! Looking at a '08 ninja 650r and a gsf500s tomorrow tonight.



The 650Rs are fun bikes. I had an 07 before it got stolen and I loved it


----------



## 9D4 (May 1, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> The 650Rs are fun bikes. I had an 07 before it got stolen and I loved it



Only thing scaring me off is a salvage title. Owner said he low sided it in traffic, on actual damage was the front forks which were replaced. 

The price makes it really tempting though. 2100  for an 08 with 13k miles.
I'm thinking I should be good as long as everything clears at the mechanic. Just worried that something will pop up down the road, but that could happen with any bike really...


----------



## TransportJockey (May 1, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Only thing scaring me off is a salvage title. Owner said he low sided it in traffic, on actual damage was the front forks which were replaced.
> 
> The price makes it really tempting though. 2100  for an 08 with 13k miles.
> I'm thinking I should be good as long as everything clears at the mechanic. Just worried that something will pop up down the road, but that could happen with any bike really...



Those bikes can be salvaged just based on fairing damage alone. Have a shop look it over, but you might have found a good deal there. Ask to see the paperwork from the replacement too. Those bikes are also good to modify for races. They can take 04/06 ZX-6R front ends with no mods except new plastics to clear the clipons


----------



## CALEMT (May 1, 2014)

Well got all my uniforms in, start the readiness academy on monday which I'm super pumped about. Also I've made the decision to commute (about 5 hours 300 miles one way) I did the math and it came out to driving would be cheaper then rent...  by a couple hundred. Plus if I can pick up plenty of OT shifts and work 1-2 weeks straight I won't be making said drive all that often. Oh and to add if its a busy fire season (which its looking to be) all the fire assignments I'll be on which can be up to a couple weeks. Ive pretty much talked myself into this haha, I guess I just wanted to see what y'all think of it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 1, 2014)

Benzo is home  she's taking her time getting used to the new casa. Taking her time in everything except for dropping a fat, hot, steamy load right in front of the door to my room. Make it your own sweetie cause here's your new home


----------



## STXmedic (May 1, 2014)

How old is Aspen? 5 months?


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 1, 2014)

Benzo is 5 months, yes


----------



## STXmedic (May 2, 2014)

Dang I'm good  

P.s. You spelled Aspen wrong. There's no "B"...


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 2, 2014)

Or Z or O! Lol

She's actually 23 weeks and 1 day to be exact.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 2, 2014)

For some reason I decided to read CARE's application to provide IFT services to the city of riverside...  I think I should sleep now.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 2, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> For some reason I decided to read CARE's application to provide IFT services to the city of riverside...  I think I should sleep now.



Why on earth would you do that?


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 2, 2014)

Well I'm sick.  Should have been asleep hours ago since I took nyquil.  So really no reason at all.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 2, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Well I'm sick.  Should have been asleep hours ago since I took nyquil.  So really no reason at all.



Welcome to the drama that is SoCal EMS.


----------



## SandpitMedic (May 2, 2014)

Ugh


----------



## TransportJockey (May 2, 2014)

Robb said:


> Benzo is home  she's taking her time getting used to the new casa. Taking her time in everything except for dropping a fat, hot, steamy load right in front of the door to my room. Make it your own sweetie cause here's your new home



She's cute. Congrats man


----------



## Tigger (May 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot part time job for calling me three two hours before my shift starts and cancelling it. Watching pro rodeo didn't sound fun at all...

New record high BGL this morning: 1280, to go along with a 16.5 WBC and some nasty gangrene. I felt bad for the helicopter pilot who had those nasty feet right next him on the cockpit.


----------



## 9D4 (May 3, 2014)

That's pretty dang high... My record was 840. Then again, the guy coded... so... That still count? 

Anyways... Down payment on the apartment as of tomorrow. I'm scared now... 
$630 for a one bedroom, no utilities (I decided I wanted to move to a better area than south phx like I planned on). Been trying to decide if it's worth the extra $15 a month to upgrade from a 625 sq ft to a 715 sq ft, but that's more in cooling too. 
One more night to decide! :unsure:


----------



## shfd739 (May 3, 2014)

Robb said:


> Now...to come up with a name. She's a super mellow pup. Thoughts so far are Blaze, Aspen, Summit, Shasta, Sierra, Sphyggy short for sphygmomanometer, Benzo because she's so chill, Levo short for levophed, Ami short for amiodorone or Laryngo pronounced la-rin-go for laryngoscope. I'm open to ideas  I'm really leaning towards Benzo or Aspen.
> 
> 
> She's 5 months old, purebred.
> ...




Sorry to hear about the girl and congrats on the pup. The pup will be more loyal and loving than any girl could be. 

Fwiw when we got our lab pup years ago we wound up naming her McIntosh Lafrance and she goes by Tasha. Yeah I was a dork then.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 3, 2014)

shfd739 said:


> The pup will be more loyal and loving than any girl could be.




Quoted for truth.


----------



## Anjel (May 3, 2014)

Robb said:


> Quoted for truth.




Hmmppff.


----------



## shfd739 (May 3, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Hmmppff.




He's right


----------



## STXmedic (May 3, 2014)

Robb said:


> Quoted for truth.



Amen!


----------



## Rin (May 3, 2014)

Disloyalty is not a disease unique to women.


----------



## shfd739 (May 3, 2014)

Rin said:


> Disloyalty is not a disease unique to women.




And another good point


----------



## shfd739 (May 3, 2014)

This day is too nice to be at work.


----------



## Tigger (May 3, 2014)

shfd739 said:


> This day is too nice to be at work.



Agreed. So nice in fact I'm calling out at six. Thanks new guy part timer!


----------



## shfd739 (May 3, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Agreed. So nice in fact I'm calling out at six. Thanks new guy part timer!




We've got 4hrs left and so far it's been gravy with one canceled on scene. The evening will be fun!


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 3, 2014)

9D4 said:


> That's pretty dang high... My record was 840. Then again, the guy coded... so... That still count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you notice the extra 90 sq feet? Of it makes it feel a whole lot bigger or you like the floor plan better id say 15 bucks is worth it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 4, 2014)

Well it was one of the newer units. Happened yesterday and the crew is fine from what I hear.


----------



## Rin (May 4, 2014)

Damn.  Good to hear they're okay


----------



## UnkiEMT (May 4, 2014)

So, we keep our back stock of controlled substances in a lock box inside a locked filing cabinet in a locked room.

I lost the keys to all of those, with the only spares to the filing cabinet and lock box being located inside the lock box. (Not my brightest move.)

I jimmied the door with a butter knife. I unlocked the filing cabinet with two paperclips. Then used a scalpel to unlock the lock box.

Clearly, I have to go to the hardware store in the morning and upgrade the security on these things.


----------



## 9D4 (May 4, 2014)

Robb said:


> Do you notice the extra 90 sq feet? Of it makes it feel a whole lot bigger or you like the floor plan better id say 15 bucks is worth it.



They ended up falling through. I got down there and after speaking to the lady just the day before... Somehow they wanted another $45/ monthly. 
She said they had just rented one and when they get down to 2 left, they raise it that much. I pulled up the website and showed her it still said $630 with 2 available and she adamantly refused to acknowledge it. 
Guess it's a good thing to see that side of management first. 



UnkiEMT said:


> So, we keep our back stock of controlled substances in a lock box inside a locked filing cabinet in a locked room.
> 
> I lost the keys to all of those, with the only spares to the filing cabinet and lock box being located inside the lock box. (Not my brightest move.)
> 
> ...


Only thing that pops in my head... Teach me your ways?


----------



## STXmedic (May 4, 2014)

A lot of people trying to hit their 5 posts with pointless replies today...


----------



## TransportJockey (May 4, 2014)

Steak and beer, last beer until next Monday afternoon  start another rotation at work tomorrow


----------



## protocol (May 4, 2014)

*Immediate transport and LOC*

hey guys, i am currently studying for my NREMT cert in Arizona and something the text book never really evaluated on was immediate transport based on LOC being less than alert and oriented ... ok so you havent even addressed pt ABCs yet but clearly LOC is less than alert and oriented, heres my question.. do you stop the assessment at general impression, administer o2 then package the pt and then transport? while en route you address ABCs? OR complete ABCs then package and transport? thanks.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 4, 2014)

protocol said:


> hey guys, i am currently studying for my NREMT cert in Arizona and something the text book never really evaluated on was immediate transport based on LOC being less than alert and oriented ... ok so you havent even addressed pt ABCs yet but clearly LOC is less than alert and oriented, heres my question.. do you stop the assessment at general impression, administer o2 then package the pt and then transport? while en route you address ABCs? OR complete ABCs then package and transport? thanks.


See the other thread. This thread is for anything but this...


----------



## rmabrey (May 4, 2014)

Had my first "for reasons other than cooking fentanyl and shooting up" code. 

I think it was respiratory again. CPR, BVM, EJ, vaso, pulse back. 

Took me longer to write than the entire run took. 
Didn't even use L&S to the hospital.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 4, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> Had my first "for reasons other than cooking fentanyl and shooting up" code.
> 
> I think it was respiratory again. CPR, BVM, EJ, vaso, pulse back.
> 
> ...




Nice! I've never understood why people run code with ROSC patient who aren't in the hemodynamic toilet.


----------



## rmabrey (May 4, 2014)

Robb said:


> Nice! I've never understood why people run code with ROSC patient who aren't in the hemodynamic toilet.



It happens a lot here, and sadly with CPR in progress. 

We run lights to almost everything (thanks EMD), but there isn't much we run code to the hospital with . Mostly trauma and cardioversion and all the other things people are supposed to take in hot


----------



## Rialaigh (May 4, 2014)

Robb said:


> Nice! I've never understood why people run code with ROSC patient who aren't in the hemodynamic toilet.



My pet peeve is people running code to the LZ 3 minutes away to meet a chopper that is 15 minutes out...:glare:


Also :wub: Vaso


----------



## Tigger (May 5, 2014)

Robb said:


> Nice! I've never understood why people run code with ROSC patient who aren't in the hemodynamic toilet.



Seriously. Never understood why some people think having someone on the vent is a reason to run code. If anything they're more stable now than they were when we found them.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 5, 2014)

I had a couple medics at my service tell me an advanced airway means you need to transport emergent. :lol: I asked for a good reason as to why...nada. I asked our QA/CQI guy and he had about the same response as me.


----------



## shfd739 (May 5, 2014)

and another set of ball joints on the in laws Trailblazer replaced. This time I was able to use air tools since I finally got a compressor last week. 

Went like freaking butter. Beats fighting a breaker bar.


----------



## 9D4 (May 6, 2014)

Purchase made. 
'06 with 35k miles for $2,350 (yes, I know the stickers have to go... Besides the pin up girl... I like her)
P.S. my friends have named her Bessie already. Don't know where that came from, but Bessie it is!


----------



## UnkiEMT (May 6, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Purchase made.
> '06 with 35k miles for $2,350 (yes, I know the stickers have to go... Besides the pin up girl... I like her)
> P.S. my friends have named her Bessie already. Don't know where that came from, but Bessie it is!



Nice, congrats man.

Remember to keep the shiny side up and the black side down.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 6, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Purchase made.
> '06 with 35k miles for $2,350 (yes, I know the stickers have to go... Besides the pin up girl... I like her)
> P.S. my friends have named her Bessie already. Don't know where that came from, but Bessie it is!



Congrats man! Good looking 650r


----------



## rails (May 6, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Purchase made.
> '06 with 35k miles for $2,350 (yes, I know the stickers have to go... Besides the pin up girl... I like her)
> P.S. my friends have named her Bessie already. Don't know where that came from, but Bessie it is!



That's a beautiful bike. Nice purchase.


----------



## 9D4 (May 6, 2014)

Thank you, all!
Only thing she needs is brake pads. Everything else was done pretty recent, PO had just done the 36k maintenance, which is a lot (I actually bought it from the PO's family. The actual owner had a MI last week and passed away).
It was a blast last night. Spent 2-3 hours tooling in the parking lot. Practicing basics like throttle control (which is harder than I though...), braking... Well, the basics.. Haha.
First started and I'm physically shaking, ha. 10 minutes in and it's the best time I've had in a while.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 6, 2014)

I think I really will do the PERCOM online IC course  Give me something to do during my weeklong shifts.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 6, 2014)

What kind of person shoves a treat inside a toy!?


----------



## exodus (May 7, 2014)

So it's my birthday today, and I get to work. Yay me.


----------



## Anjel (May 7, 2014)

exodus said:


> So it's my birthday today, and I get to work. Yay me.


----------



## 9D4 (May 7, 2014)

Happy birthday!

Also, I found out those stickers were strategocally placed... To hide when he dropped it on one side. Didn't think anything of it, since he had it the same way on both sides. Oh well...
Also... DMV :glare:


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 7, 2014)

Happy birthday!  Entrance exam today.  Wish me luck.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Happy birthday!  Entrance exam today.  Wish me luck.



TCC exam?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 7, 2014)

exodus said:


> So it's my birthday today, and I get to work. Yay me.



Happy birthday!


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 7, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> TCC exam?



Yup.  Was pretty easy.  Basic EMT questions.  Will know results next week.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 7, 2014)

So early this morning I flew out my first patient ever... on a fixed wing... with no hospital intervention between scene and flyout. I like this


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 7, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> So early this morning I flew out my first patient ever... on a fixed wing... with no hospital intervention between scene and flyout. I like this



Very cool!  And Jealous.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Yup.  Was pretty easy.  Basic EMT questions.  Will know results next week.




Yep. I finished it in less than 20 minutes. How many people tested? We had 200+ when I tested. 

Good luck.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 7, 2014)

I think they said only 56 people applied.  So I have a good chance to get in.  Also they are getting a brand new building next year as well as a new sim lab.  And an ambulance... what they are going to do with that... they don't even know.

And thanks!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2014)

I had a great time during my time at TCC. Melissa is a great teacher and Mike was one of a kind. :/

I also got divorced during medic school and got involved in the most toxic relationship in my life. 

There were three divorces, a wedding, a baby and a few other life changing events during medic school.  I made some lifelong friends there. I'm actually going back to Seattle in September for a classmates wedding. (Yeah, someone he met while doing clinicals!)

I rode with Sno 1, and made great connections and had a great time up there. I'll admit, I think that medics from TCC seemed to be better prepared for the field, compared to other programs students. 

And the Dr Morse lectures are awesome.


----------



## chaz90 (May 7, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> And an ambulance... what they are going to do with that... they don't even know.
> 
> And thanks!



My paramedic program had a couple older ambulances they used for simulations. Some of it was a bit silly seeing as we all had >2 years of 911 EMT experience going in, but they did some cool things with them. 

We had a few weeks before the start of our internships where they set up mock patient scenarios in various areas of the city and we drove around responding to fake calls and transporting the mock patients to actual participating EDs. The coolest part of that was they had us working with EMT students from the same school for a more realistic experience for everyone.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2014)

Last I heard, they were getting a new sim man and an ambulance simulator. Glad they're moving. The old classroom was cramped.


----------



## rails (May 7, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Last I heard, they were getting a new sim man and an ambulance simulator. Glad they're moving. The old classroom was cramped.



Which school is being discussed here? *curious*


----------



## lido (May 8, 2014)

Nice forum.  Just need a few posts to send a PM.  Cheers.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 8, 2014)

rails said:


> Which school is being discussed here? *curious*



Tacoma Community College in Tacoma Washington.

Yeah the classroom was a little cramped where we took the test.  They sure are looking forward to the new building and I sure hope I get to be a part of the first group of students to get to be in it.  And Chaz.  They were thinking that they could drive around the block while we try to start IV's and intubate.  But other than that they have no idea what they are going to do with it.  PR maybe?  I'm looking forward to next week when I find out if I move on or not.  I sure hope so.  But I am looking at a sizable private loan to be able to go.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 8, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> My paramedic program had a couple older ambulances they used for simulations. Some of it was a bit silly seeing as we all had >2 years of 911 EMT experience going in, but they did some cool things with them.
> 
> We had a few weeks before the start of our internships where they set up mock patient scenarios in various areas of the city and we drove around responding to fake calls and transporting the mock patients to actual participating EDs. The coolest part of that was they had us working with EMT students from the same school for a more realistic experience for everyone.



That's awesome. We do the same thing here. EMT and AEMT classes generally just get driven in circles but medic classes will go to the hospital and do hand offs sometimes. If you want to make a simulation as real as possible, that's the way to do it. 

We would just have either a student or an instructor that was an employee run next door to our Ops building and grab a fig that was stocked and good to go and use that. Used to be allowed to use supplies as long as the instructors restocked the bins and sealed them so the VST department didn't have to clean up our mess but with so many shortages that's a no-no now. 

Sounds like TCC runs a pretty solid program from what y'all are saying. Hell, if DE likes it it's gotta be decent  

Benzo is getting more comfortable, she really doesn't like female humans though...she's not good with dogs either. Anyone have tips or tricks they used to socialize their pup? It seems like she was either abused. Also seems like she was attacked by another dog in the past with how skittish and on edge she is. I'm afraid that when she gets bigger it'll turn into aggression and I definitely don't want that to happen.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 8, 2014)

I had a pup that did not like guys (except me) or other dogs.  She was very shy and still would be a submissive pee'er at times.  My best advice is just slow acclimation.  Let her have her space around others and tell the female humans to aknowledge her but to kind of "ignore" her.  And if Benzo gets close say hi again and slowly reach out a hand.  

Pretty much just let Benzo come to them and not them to Benzo.  But get her acclimated and don't force her.  But expose her even if she does not like it.  And if you ever get a permanent human female benzo will learn to lover her.


----------



## UnkiEMT (May 8, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> Also, I found out those stickers were strategocally placed... To hide when he dropped it on one side. Didn't think anything of it, since he had it the same way on both sides. Oh well...
> Also... DMV :glare:



First, Happy (belated) birthday, Anjel. You have my sympathy, I can't remember the last birthday I didn't work...I think it might have been 24.

Second, any drop that can be covered up with stickers isn't that big a deal. If he had to replace the fairings you might have a torqued frame. As it is check the front fork's alignment and as long as it's good, enjoy the bike.


----------



## EMT2B (May 8, 2014)

I *HATE* misplacing my wallet!  

I was deathly ill and in the hospital in Feb/March (and a SNF in April *heavy sarcasm* Oh, joy above all joys) and somehow or another my wallet ran off between the ambo, the ER, and my parents' place. (all credit cards have been cancelled)  After searching for what seems like forever (and calling the hosp to see if I left it there) I've given up and am ordering replacements for all the cards inside.  This is a long, slow, annoying process!!  

But I survived septic and neuroleptic shock, and I'm not much worse for wear, according to my doctor, aside from being set back a few months on fitness.  So I guess I should count my blessings!


----------



## Anjel (May 8, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> First, Happy (belated) birthday, Anjel. You have my sympathy, I can't remember the last birthday I didn't work...I think it might have been 24.
> 
> 
> 
> Second, any drop that can be covered up with stickers isn't that big a deal. If he had to replace the fairings you might have a torqued frame. As it is check the front fork's alignment and as long as it's good, enjoy the bike.




It was actually exodus' birthday lol


----------



## UnkiEMT (May 8, 2014)

Anjel said:


> It was actually exodus' birthday lol



Well, color me suck.


----------



## Aprz (May 9, 2014)

EMT2B said:


> I *HATE* misplacing my wallet!
> 
> I was deathly ill and in the hospital in Feb/March (and a SNF in April *heavy sarcasm* Oh, joy above all joys) and somehow or another my wallet ran off between the ambo, the ER, and my parents' place. (all credit cards have been cancelled)  After searching for what seems like forever (and calling the hosp to see if I left it there) I've given up and am ordering replacements for all the cards inside.  This is a long, slow, annoying process!!
> 
> But I survived septic and neuroleptic shock, and I'm not much worse for wear, according to my doctor, aside from being set back a few months on fitness.  So I guess I should count my blessings!


Glad you're OK. No more rat jokes?


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 9, 2014)

I kinda missed the rat jokes...


----------



## exodus (May 9, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I kinda missed the rat jokes...



What pet rat? I don't have a pet rat.

http://www.questionablecontent.net/view.php?comic=1413


----------



## Akulahawk (May 9, 2014)

*Every 15 Minutes Campaign...*

While they do dramatize things a little bit, this is one of the events I've volunteered to help with whenever the opportunity arose. This one was one of the EFM events that was just done about a week ago here in the Sacramento area. Please note, they usually fly one patient in and bring in one by ground, but this time they weren't able use the helicopter, so both came in by ground. The Youtube embedding thing isn't working well... so click on this link: http://youtu.be/mq0AnL18ToI

And yes, I'm in the video.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 9, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> While they do dramatize things a little bit, this is one of the events I've volunteered to help with whenever the opportunity arose. This one was one of the EFM events that was just done about a week ago here in the Sacramento area. Please note, they usually fly one patient in and bring in one by ground, but this time they weren't able use the helicopter, so both came in by ground. The Youtube embedding thing isn't working well... so click on this link: http://youtu.be/mq0AnL18ToI
> 
> And yes, I'm in the video.



I enjoy doing the every 15 minutes for the high school. We also fly one patient out of the scene and transport ~4. Police will take one to jail. We make it look as real as we can. We will cut ET tubes and then place it in a tube holder and place that on one of our volunteer students. The last time I did it we also did decided to simulate drilling an IO into the volunteer.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 9, 2014)

I got to participate in a DUI drill for a high school a week or so ago.  My favorite video so far is the UK's don't text and drive.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 10, 2014)

Uh Oh... I just noticed that JPINFV has changed his "Training" status to the most dangerous one known in Medicine... *Resident*!!!!!!!


----------



## UnkiEMT (May 10, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> Uh Oh... I just noticed that JPINFV has changed his "Training" status to the most dangerous one known in Medicine... *Resident*!!!!!!!



I thought that was "Nursing Home RN"...


----------



## JPINFV (May 10, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> Uh Oh... I just noticed that JPINFV has changed his "Training" status to the most dangerous one known in Medicine... *Resident*!!!!!!!


----------



## JPINFV (May 10, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> I thought that was "Nursing Home RN"...




http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2896592/


----------



## CALEMT (May 10, 2014)

Feels good to be back home after a week of training. But its short lived I have to be back up north for my shift on Monday... at least I'm home for mothers day


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 10, 2014)

Now that's funny right there!

Congrats, Dr. JPINFV!



JPINFV said:


>


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 10, 2014)

JP where are you doing your residency if you don't mind me asking? Did you end up doing EM?


----------



## JPINFV (May 10, 2014)

Robb said:


> JP where are you doing your residency if you don't mind me asking? Did you end up doing EM?




I didn't match into EM for a couple reasons, the big one being out of my control. So I'm doing a 1 year internship ("Traditional Rotating Internship") at Arrowhead Regional Medical Center in California and going through the Medical Hunger Games again this year.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 10, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> I didn't match into EM for a couple reasons, the big one being out of my control. So I'm doing a 1 year internship ("Traditional Rotating Internship") at Arrowhead Regional Medical Center in California and going through the Medical Hunger Games again this year.



What department are you going to be in? I'll be doing some medic shifts there


----------



## Akulahawk (May 10, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> Uh Oh... I just noticed that JPINFV has changed his "Training" status to the most dangerous one known in Medicine... *Resident*!!!!!!!





UnkiEMT said:


> I thought that was "Nursing Home RN"...


I said *medicine* not *nursing*...


JPINFV said:


>


Yes, I darned well know it...


----------



## FLdoc2011 (May 10, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> I didn't match into EM for a couple reasons, the big one being out of my control. So I'm doing a 1 year internship ("Traditional Rotating Internship") at Arrowhead Regional Medical Center in California and going through the Medical Hunger Games again this year.




How was EM this year?  Pretty competitive?    Last several years it has seen that way..... At least more popular.  

Even outside the match during/after SOAP (I guess that's the new scramble?) I've heard pickins' were slim.


----------



## JPINFV (May 10, 2014)

FLdoc2011 said:


> How was EM this year?  Pretty competitive?    Last several years it has seen that way..... At least more popular.
> 
> Even outside the match during/after SOAP (I guess that's the new scramble?) I've heard pickins' were slim.




Well, there were a lot more spots this year in the scramble (AOA) (3, 5 including dual programs) and SOAP (ACGME) (a dozen or so). However I still think that most still matched. My biggest problem was that I didn't ensure that I had SLORs (I forgot to ask, and one place said that they "filled out a form". For my home program I was dealing with the fact that my school almost lost me my first away rotation) and that my first EM rotation was August to September (too late for AOA and pretty much too late for ACGME when it's generating my first EM SLOR). 

That said, I still think most people who applied matched into EM. However it's very much still at that tipping point.


----------



## JPINFV (May 10, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What department are you going to be in? I'll be doing some medic shifts there



Not sure yet what my schedule is going to be. Probably EM is going to be one of my first or second months since the program is going to try to get me in there earlier than later.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 10, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Not sure yet what my schedule is going to be. Probably EM is going to be one of my first or second months since the program is going to try to get me in there earlier than later.



Ahh ok. We start the middle of next month. OR, Burn unit, and OB at ARMC


----------



## Tigger (May 11, 2014)

18" of snow forecast for my district. Perfectly coincides with my 60 hour straight shift. Yay.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 11, 2014)

Tigger said:


> 18" of snow forecast for my district. Perfectly coincides with my 60 hour straight shift. Yay.




Now that sucks. If you get the chance get a face shot for me. 

I think the madre, the pup and I are gonna be driving out to D-Town this summer once I'm outta the skin and have a little more use of my arm. Might have to come check out the operation if you're down.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 11, 2014)

Yay for slow weeks. Only 24 calls since Monday morning  WAnna get home and have a beer


----------



## Tigger (May 11, 2014)

Robb said:


> Now that sucks. If you get the chance get a face shot for me.
> 
> I think the madre, the pup and I are gonna be driving out to D-Town this summer once I'm outta the skin and have a little more use of my arm. Might have to come check out the operation if you're down.



Of course. We're about 90 minutes from Denver. Or three hours today.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 11, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Yay for slow weeks. Only 24 calls since Monday morning  WAnna get home and have a beer




So since you work for 7 days at a time does that authorize 7 beers when you get home? 

:beerchug:


----------



## 9D4 (May 11, 2014)

Well then... Took my bike to work or it's first long jot.
 Go to leave... And my license plate is gone... Really now..


----------



## UnkiEMT (May 11, 2014)

Robb said:


> So since you work for 7 days at a time does that authorize 7 beers when you get home?
> 
> :beerchug:



I do believe in the "one shift, one bottle" rule...but I've never understood why people limit themselves to beer...


----------



## TransportJockey (May 11, 2014)

Robb said:


> So since you work for 7 days at a time does that authorize 7 beers when you get home?
> 
> :beerchug:



I would say at least 14, need two for each night lol  But I might settle for 12, just for ease of buying. Now, the hardest question... What to buy? Something nice and dark? Or slightly lighter and refreshing (aka black lager)


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 11, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I would say at least 14, need two for each night lol  But I might settle for 12, just for ease of buying. Now, the hardest question... What to buy? Something nice and dark? Or slightly lighter and refreshing (aka black lager)




I like your style. I was gonna say I do two per day worked but didn't want to peg myself as the sole forum alky. 

I'd go 12er of lighter and refreshing and a nice 24 ozer of something nice and dark. Solves your ease-of-purchase problem and allows for both styles.

:usa:


----------



## chaz90 (May 12, 2014)

Well, lost my trauma shears tonight. They had a good long life (3 years!!). 

RIP, loyal black nitride coated shears from Allied Medical. You served me well. May your spirit live on deep in the bunker pants of whatever firefighter scarfed you up on scene.


----------



## Tigger (May 12, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Well, lost my trauma shears tonight. They had a good long life (3 years!!).
> 
> RIP, loyal black nitride coated shears from Allied Medical. You served me well. May your spirit live on deep in the bunker pants of whatever firefighter scarfed you up on scene.



Find him and take him. Not the shears, the firefigher.

I have and will continue to go to great lengths to get my shears back. We have a connection dontyaknow.

Also my 60 hour shift is now 82 hours. I'm 39 hours into it and losing my mind. I don't understand how you can do this all the time TJ!


----------



## UnkiEMT (May 12, 2014)

You accept that sleep is nothing but a poor substitute for caffeine, after that it's easy.


----------



## JPINFV (May 12, 2014)

Tigger said:


> and losing my mind.




I thought it was already lost long ago.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 12, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Find him and take him. Not the shears, the firefigher.
> 
> I have and will continue to go to great lengths to get my shears back. We have a connection dontyaknow.
> 
> Also my 60 hour shift is now 82 hours. I'm 39 hours into it and losing my mind. I don't understand how you can do this all the time TJ!



Because I have my own little trailer and have my dog with me in it  plus the 6.5 days off is nice. (Supposed to be seven days, but it's twelve hours round trip of driving)


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 12, 2014)

If I work where you are I wonder if I could bring my wife...


----------



## TransportJockey (May 12, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> If I work where you are I wonder if I could bring my wife...



Depends which station. My station we can bring significant others since each crew member has their own trailer


----------



## shfd739 (May 12, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Depends which station. My station we can bring significant others since each crew member has their own trailer




So I'm a little interested in your employer but being gone 7 days at a time would suck for a home life with small kids.


----------



## Medic Tim (May 12, 2014)

shfd739 said:


> So I'm a little interested in your employer but being gone 7 days at a time would suck for a home life with small kids.



I work 2 weeks on 2 weeks off over 2000 miles from where I live ( 8 hour flight then 5 hour drive) The adjustment was pretty easy.  The 2 weeks off is amazing. If you take a rotation off... you get 6 weeks off. I used to work 2 days 2 nights 4 off. I actually see more of my family working the 2 week shifts.


----------



## rails (May 12, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> I work 2 weeks on 2 weeks off over 2000 miles from where I live ( 8 hour flight then 5 hour drive) The adjustment was pretty easy.  The 2 weeks off is amazing. If you take a rotation off... you get 6 weeks off. I used to work 2 days 2 nights 4 off. I actually see more of my family working the 2 week shifts.



Does the pay justify the travel expenses (such as the flights), or does your employer cover those travel costs?


----------



## Medic Tim (May 12, 2014)

rails said:


> Does the pay justify the travel expenses (such as the flights), or does your employer cover those travel costs?




Yes. I make more than double what I was making working local. ... Plus they cover Flights, food and lodging..... everything is covered by my company when I am on the clock.


----------



## rails (May 12, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> Yes. I make more than double what I was making working local. ... Plus they cover Flights, food and lodging..... everything is covered by my company when I am on the clock.



That is a pretty good deal then!


----------



## Tigger (May 12, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Because I have my own little trailer and have my dog with me in it  plus the 6.5 days off is nice. (Supposed to be seven days, but it's twelve hours round trip of driving)



Oh. Well that would be better. Our station is nice but it ain't like that.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 12, 2014)

Well I find out by the end of the month if I am accepted into medic school or not!


----------



## Akulahawk (May 12, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Well I find out by the end of the month if I am accepted into medic school or not!


Good luck...


----------



## TransportJockey (May 12, 2014)

KCCO Black Lager  good first beer at home


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 12, 2014)

Not my favorite but good.


----------



## chaz90 (May 12, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> KCCO Black Lager  good first beer at home



I'm doing Ommegang Rare Vos this evening. I found a four pack of that and Ommegang Hennepin, and they're both amongst my favorites.


----------



## STXmedic (May 12, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> KCCO Black Lager  good first beer at home



Got some for the first time the other night. Still haven't tried it.


----------



## exodus (May 13, 2014)

We had a student the other day tell us, they have only done a few hours on skills, and never actually did an entire simulated assessment.  They take their final in a week.  They also weren't given NR skill sheets to keep and study, they had their own that the teacher typed up.  It flowed correctly, but didn't show any of the critical fails, etc.  Not sure where to go with this or what to do.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 13, 2014)

exodus said:


> We had a student the other day tell us, they have only done a few hours on skills, and never actually did an entire simulated assessment.  They take their final in a week.  They also weren't given NR skill sheets to keep and study, they had their own that the teacher typed up.  It flowed correctly, but didn't show any of the critical fails, etc.  Not sure where to go with this or what to do.



We had one ride with us yesterday. Extremely book smart (mostly on his own behalf, marine and has a masters degree). Never shown any skills in classroom aside from blood pressure. 

Spent the entire shift just giving him an introduction to the skills we mostly use like 12-leads and spiking IV bags/Saline locks.


----------



## exodus (May 13, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We had one ride with us yesterday. Extremely book smart (mostly on his own behalf, marine and has a masters degree). Never shown any skills in classroom aside from blood pressure.
> 
> Spent the entire shift just giving him an introduction to the skills we mostly use like 12-leads and spiking IV bags/Saline locks.



Luckily we weren't too busy, so we went over a few sims, c-spining, restraints( She never even saw them, even in class), and then a few ALS assists. I'll probably ask one of the sups if I should say anything. It would really suck for the students if they're missing out on half of their education because they're focused on NREMT written only.

She also said the school and that teacher does the skills testing... Seems a little sketchy to me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 13, 2014)

exodus said:


> Luckily we weren't too busy, so we went over a few sims, c-spining, restraints( She never even saw them, even in class), and then a few ALS assists. I'll probably ask one of the sups if I should say anything. It would really suck for the students if they're missing out on half of their education because they're focused on NREMT written only.
> 
> She also said the school and that teacher does the skills testing... Seems a little sketchy to me.



College of the Desperate. It's sad to say but it is true. You can ask the supervisors, I doubt it will help at all. It's been well known for a long time that the program is horrible there. I had to send home a student last year from the program. At least they now have to do 48 hours of ride outs instead of just 12. 

Rumor has it they are trying to start up a medic program...

For Crafton the main instructor who taught the class is not allowed to test any students out on skills for NREMT. For the skills staff we can not test the students out on the thing we taught them during the semester (I taught medical assessment this semester so I can't test on that).


----------



## exodus (May 13, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> College of the Desperate. It's sad to say but it is true. You can ask the supervisors, I doubt it will help at all. It's been well known for a long time that the program is horrible there. I had to send home a student last year from the program. At least they now have to do 48 hours of ride outs instead of just 12.
> 
> Rumor has it they are trying to start up a medic program...
> 
> For Crafton the main instructor who taught the class is not allowed to test any students out on skills for NREMT. For the skills staff we can not test the students out on the thing we taught them during the semester (I taught medical assessment this semester so I can't test on that).



That's how it was at my school too, they also brought in other instructors and the program medical director to assist in testing.  Maybe I'll just send an email to REMS and see what they say.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 13, 2014)

exodus said:


> That's how it was at my school too, they also brought in other instructors and the program medical director to assist in testing.  Maybe I'll just send an email to REMS and see what they say.



I've been debating for a while on sending out an email about it. My issue is that I don't want to drag either of my employers into it.


----------



## exodus (May 13, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I've been debating for a while on sending out an email about it. My issue is that I don't want to drag either of my employers into it.



That's my issue too. I'm probably going to just create a dummy email account and do it anonymously.  Riskier for you though because of your affiliation with the other school.


----------



## UnkiEMT (May 13, 2014)

exodus said:


> I'm probably going to just create a dummy email account and do it anonymously.



Repeat after me: "There is no such thing as anonymous on the internet.".

If you are seriously concerned about the blow back of reporting on your life, you need to ratchet the paranoia up several levels. Put a Paranoia Linux LiveUSB on a thumb drive, boot a laptop from it, connect to a Starbucks' Wifi, route through Tor then use a one off e-mail provider to send the message. Even that won't truly protect it, it just makes it harder to find you than anyone's interest is likely to be.

Alternatively, it sounds to me like you have some legitimate concerns about the quality of education, and while I don't know exactly what the threats to you are, if you blew the whistle with your name attached, it seems to me that no objective and reasonable person would hold you accountable for airing them.


----------



## Clare (May 13, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Alternatively, it sounds to me like you have some legitimate concerns about the quality of education, and while I don't know exactly what the threats to you are, if you blew the whistle with your name attached, it seems to me that no objective and reasonable person would hold you accountable for airing them.



Objective and reasonable are open to very subjective interpretation is all I will say!


----------



## Angel (May 13, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> College of the Desperate. It's sad to say but it is true. You can ask the supervisors, I doubt it will help at all. It's been well known for a long time that the program is horrible there. I had to send home a student last year from the program. At least they now have to do 48 hours of ride outs instead of just 12.
> 
> Rumor has it they are trying to start up a medic program...



sounds like my EMT program :unsure:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 13, 2014)

Angel said:


> sounds like my EMT program :unsure:



Did you happen to do your EMT class in SoCal.


----------



## Fire51 (May 13, 2014)

This sucks! I have testing and a interview with ambulance company tomorrow but have lost my voice or well it's really scratchy due to a cold I got! I drove 10 hours for it and just emailed the HR lady to let her know and she said its my decision just don't get her sick. I don't know what I will do.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 13, 2014)

nyquil and dayquil!


----------



## Aprz (May 13, 2014)

I regret going to one of my job interviews sick, but I am positive they would have not let me schedule another day to interview so I was probably screwed no matter what.


----------



## Meursault (May 14, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Repeat after me: "There is no such thing as anonymous on the internet.".
> 
> If you are seriously concerned about the blow back of reporting on your life, you need to ratchet the paranoia up several levels. Put a Paranoia Linux LiveUSB on a thumb drive, boot a laptop from it, connect to a Starbucks' Wifi, route through Tor then use a one off e-mail provider to send the message. Even that won't truly protect it, it just makes it harder to find you than anyone's interest is likely to be.


A quick informal risk analysis suggests that level of technical security is unnecessary. The content of the message is going to be a lot more identifying than the address and account, because it's going to discuss details only a few people have access to. At the same time, the attackers (schools/employers) have limited options: they can't use the law and they probably don't have a lot of experience or will to investigate leaks.

I'd suggest using a throwaway (with nothing linking it to your other identities, of course) opened and used from a public network somewhere you don't usually go and where you can't easily be identified (i.e. don't be the only person in that Starbucks). Where possible, remove any details from your report that don't directly pertain to the problem. Oh, and don't post about your plans or the problem from an account with tons of identifying details.


----------



## exodus (May 14, 2014)

Meursault said:


> A quick informal risk analysis suggests that level of technical security is unnecessary. The content of the message is going to be a lot more identifying than the address and account, because it's going to discuss details only a few people have access to. At the same time, the attackers (schools/employers) have limited options: they can't use the law and they probably don't have a lot of experience or will to investigate leaks.
> 
> I'd suggest using a throwaway (with nothing linking it to your other identities, of course) opened and used from a public network somewhere you don't usually go and where you can't easily be identified (i.e. don't be the only person in that Starbucks). Where possible, remove any details from your report that don't directly pertain to the problem. Oh, and don't post about your plans or the problem from an account with tons of identifying details.



I'm not worried about action being taken against me, I just don't want to increase tension between the school and our company which is why I'm debating which action to take at this point.  Everything that I would include would simply be statements that students have told me about the class and not any of my personal opinions, etc.


----------



## exodus (May 14, 2014)

All this just to replace the HDD


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 14, 2014)

ACLS mega code, PEPP/PALS, and ITLS testing tomorrow morning. Not going to be an extremely fun day


----------



## JPINFV (May 14, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> ACLS mega code, PEPP/PALS, and ITLS testing tomorrow morning. Not going to be an extremely fun day




Shh... I still need to schedule ACLS, PALS, and NRP. I need to figure out if my "May 2014" expiration date means all of May, or if my current card expired May 1st (issue date was May 1st, 2012). Basically it's the difference between doing the online ACLS course with skills test at the hospital, or just doing a local renewal course for pretty much the same amount of money.


----------



## JPINFV (May 14, 2014)

Damn... the fires down in San Diego County are essentially flanking San Marcos and Vista.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 14, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Shh... I still need to schedule ACLS, PALS, and NRP. I need to figure out if my "May 2014" expiration date means all of May, or if my current card expired May 1st (issue date was May 1st, 2012). Basically it's the difference between doing the online ACLS course with skills test at the hospital, or just doing a local renewal course for pretty much the same amount of money.


Unless a day is specified, I've always understood it to be the end of the specified month, in this case, it'd be end of May.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 14, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> Unless a day is specified, I've always understood it to be the end of the specified month, in this case, it'd be end of May.



I had heard that AHA is making it that there will be an actual date, not just the end of the month, that your card expires on. But since you already have an older card it should be good till the end of the month.


----------



## Angel (May 14, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Did you happen to do your EMT class in SoCal.



No...east bay. Honestly I go to assist every onve in a while and it's depressing. The equipment is OLD and disgusting.


----------



## rmabrey (May 14, 2014)

This paramedic thing is really taking it's toll on my reading and nap time at work.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 14, 2014)

Angel said:


> No...east bay. Honestly I go to assist every onve in a while and it's depressing. The equipment is OLD and disgusting.



Thats the really nice thing about the program I teach skills for, our director is huge on giving us good equipment. Power gurneys, high fidelity mannequins, new out of the bag equipment, etc. Im hoping next semester/year we will get new trauma mannequins or at least fix up our old ones (they have limbs missing). We do have some very old gurneys but we don't do any lifting exercises with them.


----------



## JPINFV (May 15, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> This paramedic thing is really taking it's toll on my reading and nap time at work.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 15, 2014)

Yeah for being run into the ground... Oi am I tired.


----------



## rmabrey (May 15, 2014)

JPINFV said:


>



Tommy lee facepalm! !


----------



## surfinluke (May 15, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Damn... the fires down in San Diego County are essentially flanking San Marcos and Vista.



Ya it is nuts. I am in Vista and it is just smoke everywhere and we are way too close to the Highway Fire.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 15, 2014)

Well :censored::censored::censored::censored:... One of my favorite EMS educators and mentors passed away today. I haven't talked to the man in a few years, but he, without a doubt, has helped make me into the arrogant prick I have become.
Edit : and seeing my Facebook news feed showing profile pictures popping up of mourning banded stars of life from here and all over the country makes it even harder.


----------



## rmabrey (May 15, 2014)

Bought a gun safe.  Hauled it in the rain.  Dropped it on my foot.  

Im over this day


----------



## 9D4 (May 15, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> Bought a gun safe.  Hauled it in the rain.  Dropped it on my foot.
> 
> Im over this day



Hey! We have something in common... I dropped my bike on my foot two nights ago parking...................... 
Yep, already dropped her. And yep, I'm still limping. 

And damn, Transport, sorry to hear that man...


----------



## Rin (May 16, 2014)

I loaded a 200# patient the other day, a personal best for me.  Not long ago, I struggled with 140#.  Getting stronger every day, still further to go. I *will* get there.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 16, 2014)

Rin said:


> I loaded a 200# patient the other day, a personal best for me.  Not long ago, I struggled with 140#.  Getting stronger every day, still further to go. I *will* get there.



Just don't try to prove yourself and end up hurting yourself or the patient.


----------



## Rin (May 16, 2014)

I only try new weights when conditions are good (patient AND weather), and the moment I can feel I'm not going to be able to get it high enough, I set it back down & trade places.  I've usually lifted the patient once by that point, so I have an inkling of how difficult they were to lift.  

I'm probably one of the most cautious people you'll ever meet.  I do have pride in that I want to pull my own weight, but I never put pride before safety (no matter how much it hurts lol).


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 16, 2014)

Can't sleep.... :/


----------



## Akulahawk (May 16, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Can't sleep.... :/


Not allowed to... and won't be able to for another 2 hours. :angry:


----------



## JPINFV (May 16, 2014)

My school wants to have a "twitter selfie campaign" for graduation. Sure... I think I can whip something up. Unfortunately, the motar board doesn't like my ears.


----------



## chaz90 (May 16, 2014)

Greenwood Chicken BBQ today. Single greatest part of living in Delaware.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 16, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Greenwood Chicken BBQ today. Single greatest part of living in Delaware.




Agreed. Best part of getting up in the morning on the weekend is smelling that smoke. Always get extra sauce. 

they sell it in pints and gallons, too. Bring some home and have a DIY Greenwood chicken experience.


----------



## EMDispatch (May 16, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Greenwood Chicken BBQ today. Single greatest part of living in Delaware.



Damn, 

It's a shame I'm working. I've heard good things.


----------



## chaz90 (May 16, 2014)

EMDispatch said:


> Damn,
> 
> It's a shame I'm working. I've heard good things.



Available every Friday-Sunday all summer...


----------



## SSwain (May 16, 2014)

After further review.... I have decided to keep my license. I completed my refresher, and am good for another two years.

The spondylolisthesis that I am currently suffering is being held in check with a combination core strengthening and massive physical therapy. 

I have been on limited duty and limited shifts since my injury in January. 
Coupled with a bulging disc in  the L4/L5 for which I am getting cortical steroid injections on the 27th.

I never realized my back was that messed up. But I suppose, 6 years of motocross, skateboarding, downhill skiing, high school football, soccer and various other abusive physical activities in my youth, probably did more to my back than I ever would have realized.


----------



## EMDispatch (May 16, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Available every Friday-Sunday all summer...



I think I'll have to make a trip over there next Friday.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 16, 2014)

Hey Delaware peoples, are there any rotor wing flight services within a couple hour drive of y'all that does a mix of transfers and scene calls?


----------



## Aprz (May 16, 2014)

So that's what JPINFV looks like.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 16, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Hey Delaware peoples, are there any rotor wing flight services within a couple hour drive of y'all that does a mix of transfers and scene calls?




In Delaware it's Christiana LifeNet (air methods) with a base in Georgetown and Wilmington. A couple of our medics are flight medics there.

Then there's the philly, NJ, DC and Baltimore stuff close by as well.


----------



## JPINFV (May 16, 2014)

My day today...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Lge2_H_8IQ[/youtube]


----------



## TransportJockey (May 16, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> In Delaware it's Christiana LifeNet (air methods) with a base in Georgetown and Wilmington. A couple of our medics are flight medics there.
> 
> Then there's the philly, NJ, DC and Baltimore stuff close by as well.



Thanks for the info  I'm probably going to stay where I am for a couple years to get flight time and build my experience, then probably apply with one of the counties


----------



## chaz90 (May 16, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Hey Delaware peoples, are there any rotor wing flight services within a couple hour drive of y'all that does a mix of transfers and scene calls?



Christiana LifeNet does a "mix," but the vast majority are transfers. Delaware State Police has a helicopter with a Trooper Medic staffed out of the same airport as the southern LifeNet unit, and they're primary on all scene calls. If they're already on a call, down for some reason, or a scene requires multiple helicopters then LifeNet is utilized.


----------



## EMDispatch (May 17, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Then there's the philly, NJ, DC and Baltimore stuff close by as well.



In MD it's a rare instance to have anything other than a trooper flying at a scene. Their controllers handle all requests for air evac across the state. You have to call them first, and get their permission to go beyond their aircraft.

However, there is Medstar out of DC, but I don't know their whole deal beside being hospital based. There is also Stat Medevac they run across the region and run emergency scenes in PA, and I believe in a pinch can run in MD.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 17, 2014)

Wedding today for my coworker and a firefighter. 

Word on the street is like 6 kegs and twice as many cases of wine...

h34r:


----------



## exodus (May 17, 2014)

I guess a 13 minute mile isn't too bad when you weigh 300 lbs and haven't ran since high school, lol.  Been walking 2 miles every other night for a while and it isn't touching me anymore. I gotta bump it up.


----------



## Anjel (May 17, 2014)

exodus said:


> I guess a 13 minute mile isn't too bad when you weigh 300 lbs and haven't ran since high school, lol.  Been walking 2 miles every other night for a while and it isn't touching me anymore. I gotta bump it up.




Not bad at all. I just shaved 40 seconds off my mile. It's 14:20 now but still progress. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Aprz (May 17, 2014)

When I was in high school, my fastest mile time was 4:56. I did track and cross country though. 6 years later, and I don't think I can run half a mile.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 17, 2014)

I saw this today. Based in Roswell NM. I liked it


----------



## Tigger (May 17, 2014)

TriState flies some pretty sweet looking birds.


----------



## shfd739 (May 17, 2014)

And I was "officially" reprimanded today for wearing a company hat while on a scene outside. 

Policy changed a couple months forbidding wearing a hat..nevermind it's pretty much summer now..in south Texas..I wear glasses so sunglasses are a pain..the stupidity here is getting old..I can't wait till patients complain that we're dripping sweat on them. 

I need a new employer....


----------



## Tigger (May 17, 2014)

shfd739 said:


> And I was "officially" reprimanded today for wearing a company hat while on a scene outside.
> 
> Policy changed a couple months forbidding wearing a hat..nevermind it's pretty much summer now..in south Texas..I wear glasses so sunglasses are a pain..the stupidity here is getting old..I can't wait till patients complain that we're dripping sweat on them.
> 
> I need a new employer....



A place I used to work at issued baseball hats as a uniform "accessory." However the hats were not to be worn in any facility nor in the presence of a patient or anyone else deemed important. Sigh, why bother?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 17, 2014)

Tigger said:


> TriState flies some pretty sweet looking birds.



Around here it's al A109E and A119's  Good looking and fast birds. Hopefully when I fly someone out via rotor, I'll be calling one of them from a NM base to scene in NM.


----------



## shfd739 (May 17, 2014)

Id be happy with not in facility...let me have it in the unit and on outside where its bright. 

Course only one sup of 5 is the one getting onto me. Go figure lol


----------



## STXmedic (May 17, 2014)

Aprz said:


> When I was in high school, my fastest mile time was 4:56. I did track and cross country though. 6 years later, and I don't think I can run half a mile.



If we're playing this game, I ran a 4:16 mile  I'm working on getting back close to that.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 17, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> If we're playing this game, I ran a 4:16 mile  I'm working on getting back close to that.



Sounds about where I am now.. four hours flat  lol


----------



## Anjel (May 17, 2014)

This happened today. Both crew members transported to the hospital and released. 

Be careful everyone.


----------



## Aprz (May 18, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> If we're playing this game, I ran a 4:16 mile  I'm working on getting back close to that.


Damn.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 18, 2014)

That is one thing I like about our dress code. We can wear hats at anytime. During the summer or winter, inside houses or outside. 

Did medical coverage today for a Battle of the Badges boxing match, it was very odd seeing a paramedic TKO a police officer in about 45 seconds.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 18, 2014)

Same here. Ball caps and winter hats. I wear a hat most of the time. The Paramedic Association, our quasi-labor group, sells t-shirts, hats and job shirts. All are uniform accessories. (We're allowed to wear a Tshirt instead of the flight suit on a call if were in the middle of some PT)


----------



## MMiz (May 18, 2014)

Anjel,

Glad to hear the two providers were okay.  Was there a pt. on board?

As for the ambulance.  I'm sure it'll buff right out.


----------



## Anjel (May 18, 2014)

Lol knowing star it will be back in service tomorrow. And no there wasn't a patient thankfully. They were on their way to a call. They were inching out into the intersection when they were hit by a charger who was speeding.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 18, 2014)

Anjel said:


> This happened today. Both crew members transported to the hospital and released.
> 
> Be careful everyone.




Glad to hear everyone is alright. Stay safe out there boys and girls.

As far as hats. We wear them wherever we damn well please here haha.


----------



## exodus (May 18, 2014)

So I've decided to go fire.  Time to get into totally good shape.


----------



## JPINFV (May 18, 2014)

exodus said:


> So I've decided to go fire.  Time to get into totally good shape.




Sorry to hear that... when's the lobotomy?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 18, 2014)

exodus said:


> So I've decided to go fire.  Time to get into totally good shape.



City fire, CalFire, or any fire department?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 18, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> City fire, CalFire, or any fire department?



One with big red trucks and comfy recliners


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 18, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> One with big red trucks and comfy recliners



City departments tend to pay better but have less resources. They also tend to have nicer equipment but you have to deal with the city politics.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 18, 2014)

Well...I guess it's that time of year again. Woke up to this bad boy behind the house on the hill. It's way away from any structures so that's good, gusting winds aren't helping the cause though.


----------



## exodus (May 18, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> City fire, CalFire, or any fire department?








Really any department,  I'm planning on reserving after I get my cpat, then probably COD academy.


----------



## Rhonda (May 18, 2014)

Robb said:


> Well...I guess it's that time of year again. Woke up to this bad boy behind the house on the hill. It's way away from any structures so that's good, gusting winds aren't helping the cause though.



With the terrible snow situation it was bound to happen sooner than later.


----------



## 9D4 (May 19, 2014)

Looks like that it'll be fun. 

Have my own place for that first time, as of today... Lease is signed as of this afternoon. Nerve wracking, but a move- in date of 6/24. 
One bedroom apt, 984 sq ft, personal garage with opener, fireplace in room, each apt is alarmed. Ended up at $750 month (I pay electric myself). 
Was a lot farther than I wanted to go, but I couldn't pass it up. Loved it when I toured.  

So... Now I need to figure out how to buy furniture, since my family isn't letting me take any of mine :huh:


----------



## TransportJockey (May 19, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Looks like that it'll be fun.
> 
> Have my own place for that first time, as of today... Lease is signed as of this afternoon. Nerve wracking, but a move- in date of 6/24.
> One bedroom apt, 984 sq ft, personal garage with opener, fireplace in room, each apt is alarmed. Ended up at $750 month (I pay electric myself).
> ...



That's a lot of apartment for a really good price if it was around here. Congrats!


----------



## Anjel (May 19, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Looks like that it'll be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Blow up furniture! And bean bags! And a futon lol you'll be set for life.


----------



## STXmedic (May 19, 2014)

My wife claims that in 5 years we can move to CO!! It's a good ways off, but I'll take it!


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 19, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> With the terrible snow situation it was bound to happen sooner than later.




It's at 730 acres and 5% containment as of 1300 today. Burning up in the Hunter Falls/Lake area. 

Sounds like they're having to use mainly helitack style tactics with the location. 4 helps on scene, two with buckets and two to move personnel.


----------



## JPINFV (May 19, 2014)

"On the recommendation of the Faculty, the Board of Trustees has approved the conferring of the degree..."

Someone done screwed up apparently.


----------



## exodus (May 19, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> "On the recommendation of the Faculty, the Board of Trustees has approved the conferring of the degree..."
> 
> Someone done screwed up apparently.



Nice! So you're officially a DO?


----------



## JPINFV (May 19, 2014)

exodus said:


> Nice! So you're officially a DO?




That is correct...


----------



## FLdoc2011 (May 19, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> "On the recommendation of the Faculty, the Board of Trustees has approved the conferring of the degree..."
> 
> Someone done screwed up apparently.




Welcome to the family! 

Now the real fun begins....


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 20, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> That is correct...




Congratulations man! Do you have any tests left to take before you start? Boards are a couple years down the road, right?


----------



## JPINFV (May 20, 2014)

Robb said:


> Congratulations man! Do you have any tests left to take before you start? Boards are a couple years down the road, right?



Well... ACLS and NRP. 

Sometime next year I need to take Step 3 (last licensing test). Steps 1 and 2 are taken during medical school. Once I finish residency, then I sit for the board certification exams.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 20, 2014)

Four calls since I came on at 1000... Including a fixed wing flyout. Been busy so far.


----------



## Clare (May 20, 2014)

I have discovered the awesomeness that is attacking a boxing bag at the gym.

Be warned, mess with me from now on and I'll just thump you good! 

Also, it's one a.m. and I'm in that weird zone between awake and tired, there is nothing good on TV besides infomercials for products I do not need and all my housemates are asleep because they have "normal" schedules.

Who knows a good bedtime story?


----------



## STXmedic (May 20, 2014)

Hey! Clare is back  Umm... Midaz always seems to put people asleep for me.


----------



## Clare (May 21, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Umm... Midaz always seems to put people asleep for me.



I asked for a bedtime story and you go straight to wanting to give me some midazolam? Hmm .... concerning, you might be a good first subject to try out some of that boxing whoopybottom on!


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 21, 2014)

For the first time in just shy of 6 months I can lift my left arm above my head under it's own power. Now to get after the PT, goal is to be back by October, which will be 6 months post op. 









TransportJockey said:


> Four calls since I came on at 1000... Including a fixed wing flyout. Been busy so far.




What kind of capabilities do/es your local hospital(s) have?


----------



## Akulahawk (May 21, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> "On the recommendation of the Faculty, the Board of Trustees has approved the conferring of the degree..."
> 
> Someone done screwed up apparently.


Apparently so... You've been well trained. You sit, you stay... You sure they didn't leave out a "G" letter? :rofl:

Congratulations on earning the degree and now you're on your way to earning your license to learn!


----------



## Akulahawk (May 21, 2014)

Robb said:


> For the first time in just shy of 6 months I can lift my left arm above my head under it's own power. Now to get after the PT, goal is to be back by October, which will be 6 months post op.


Congrats! Just be really careful about that for a while. You want the tissue to remodel but you want it to not be too lax or you'll have shoulder that's too unstable. Keep up the good work and you might be mostly back by 6 months, but don't be too surprised if it takes longer than that.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 21, 2014)

Robb said:


> For the first time in just shy of 6 months I can lift my left arm above my head under it's own power. Now to get after the PT, goal is to be back by October, which will be 6 months post op.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have a general surgeon who sometimes will cut someone open. That's about it. It's rated as a level 4 trauma center. One ER doc told me the only thing she can do for the patient that I can't is give blood. 
Oh, they also have a two bed "ICU".


----------



## Clare (May 21, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> One ER doc told me the only thing she can do for the patient that I can't is give blood.



What about ultrasound? RSI? mechanical ventilation? antibiotics? blood biochemistries? chest drains? central venous access? invasive blood pressure monitoring? 

I'm not trying to be a smartypants; I know many American services have introduced lots of flash bits of kit here and there .... 

It's 11 pm on a Wednesday night, I have resorted to chocolate to keep me company while I watch TV on the internet ... I need a life stat!


----------



## TransportJockey (May 21, 2014)

Clare said:


> What about ultrasound? RSI? mechanical ventilation? antibiotics? blood biochemistries? chest drains? central venous access? invasive blood pressure monitoring?
> 
> I'm not trying to be a smartypants; I know many American services have introduced lots of flash bits of kit here and there ....
> 
> It's 11 pm on a Wednesday night, I have resorted to chocolate to keep me company while I watch TV on the internet ... I need a life stat!



Sonosite's are on order and will be here in a week or two, for RSI I have a choice of more induction and paralytics than most ERs, We carry the new Impact 731 vents, Rocephin is in my drug box, The other unit and the flight team have I-stats, mine will be here in the next week, CVCs and chest tubes are both items we carry and can use. IBP monitoring we don't do. But this ER has one monitor in the entire ER that can do it, and most likely they would be leery about doing it


----------



## chaz90 (May 21, 2014)

Robb said:


> For the first time in just shy of 6 months I can lift my left arm above my head under it's own power. Now to get after the PT, goal is to be back by October, which will be 6 months post op.



That's excellent, congrats man! Now that is the authentic smile of someone discovering the use of a long lost limb.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 21, 2014)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. Now the hard part starts. 

Had my first PT session today with more than just passive ROM by the DPT. Even only using arm weight for a handful of exercises then ending with pROM, ice and stim my shoulder is lit up. Gonna have to work to get my guns back! :rofl:



TransportJockey said:


> They have a general surgeon who sometimes will cut someone open. That's about it. It's rated as a level 4 trauma center. One ER doc told me the only thing she can do for the patient that I can't is give blood.
> Oh, they also have a two bed "ICU".



Bahaha that's awesome. I really wish I wasn't so in love with white powdery water that falls from the sky...maybe instead of buying a street bike next spring I'll buy a dirt scooter and see if it's as fun as it was when I was younger. I racked my bike when I was a kid and it kinda scared me off them and I ended up riding quads instead.

Dang, with everything y'all do I thought for sure you'd have blood products.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 22, 2014)

Gahhh... I hate waiting.  9 days till I know if I got into medic school.  (8 days in a few hours)


----------



## Clare (May 22, 2014)

Why must the good ones be crazy or ignore you?


----------



## exodus (May 22, 2014)

Sitting at a standby of a meth lab that blew up, and now they're bringing out the meth lab stuff.  So, we're almost done here. At least fire bought us burgers, fries, and a soda!


----------



## Clare (May 22, 2014)

exodus said:


> Sitting at a standby of a meth lab that blew up, and now they're bringing out the meth lab stuff.  So, we're almost done here. At least fire bought us burgers, fries, and a soda!



I hear that Los Pollos Hermanos is much better than a burger


----------



## exodus (May 22, 2014)

Clare said:


> I hear that Los Pollos Hermanos is much better than a burger



Yummy, chicken. Apparently, now they're planning until 5am, at least we're getting a relief in.


----------



## Clare (May 22, 2014)

exodus said:


> Yummy, chicken. Apparently, now they're planning until 5am, at least we're getting a relief in.



I've never been to a meth lab bust but apparently they're quite full on; the Police Armed Offenders Squad often turn up if they suspect their being firearms or high risk people involved, the Fire Service shows up with at least one truck and a decontamination unit plus the entire street is blocked off and the TV vans are not too far behind.  Normally an ambulance is also sent on standby in case there are any problems; if available then SERT or CBRNE trained Paramedics will also go but not everywhere has them.  

Mmm ... all this talk of burgers and chicken makes me hungry, who wants to come make me dinner? It'll be totally worth your while


----------



## exodus (May 22, 2014)

This meth lab went boom though, so none of those fancy police vehicles until the DEA showed up later on. And oddly, no news crews, that surprised me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 22, 2014)

exodus said:


> This meth lab went boom though, so none of those fancy police vehicles until the DEA showed up later on. And oddly, no news crews, that surprised me.



What city?


----------



## CALEMT (May 22, 2014)

Feels good to finally home after working 10 days straight


----------



## exodus (May 22, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What city?



Mexicoachella.


----------



## JPINFV (May 22, 2014)

exodus said:


> Mexicoachella.




Ah, the IE, where there's people who use meth, and people who lie about not using meth.


----------



## STXmedic (May 22, 2014)

exodus said:


> Mexicoachella.



Bless you


----------



## 9D4 (May 22, 2014)

Anyone in the Vegas area down for me buying them a beer tonight? I'm about half way there on a spur of the moment decision to ride up there.


----------



## 9D4 (May 23, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Anyone in the Vegas area down for me buying them a beer tonight? I'm about half way there on a spur of the moment decision to ride up there.



Nevermind... Got to bullhead city...my chain broke going 90mph... Looks like it a broke a small piece of the engine casing, cause all my oil sprayed everywhere..
I don't see how this day could get worse.... Haha


----------



## UnkiEMT (May 23, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Nevermind... Got to bullhead city...my chain broke going 90mph... Looks like it a broke a small piece of the engine casing, cause all my oil sprayed everywhere..
> I don't see how this day could get worse.... Haha



That sucks, dude. JB weld to the rescue!


----------



## Clare (May 23, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Ah, the IE, where there's people who use meth, and people who lie about not using meth.



Sounds like South Auckland.  

Since "herbal highs" (synthetic cannabinoids) have become popular here wow, I have to say, I'd rather deal with some guy on meth vs somebody in some sort of psychotropic paranoid delirium rage and trying to kill you.

That stuff is awful, even the cops hate it.

Also, I hate that all the good seeming people either ignore you or are crazy.  This stinks! :sad:


----------



## 9D4 (May 23, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> That sucks, dude. JB weld to the rescue!



It broke it off. Wasn't able to recover all that parts. I have just a tiny piece missing of a bolt housing. Literally everything else was found. So... Just need to find how to put a bolt in with only half of the threads being there... If it comes down to that piece or a new casing.. I think I'll just say screw it and tig weld the bolt in place.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 23, 2014)

You have no idea how happy I am just to have been able to shower. Only took seven attempts


----------



## Clare (May 24, 2014)

I went on a date, and my that was an interesting experience! This whole grown up thing sure is complicated.  Anybody want to help me out here with some advice from those more experienced? 

Also I am debating if I need to get a tablet.  Something with 4G.


----------



## Rhonda (May 24, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Anyone in the Vegas area down for me buying them a beer tonight? I'm about half way there on a spur of the moment decision to ride up there.



I get off in 30 mins


----------



## TransportJockey (May 24, 2014)

We are getting a second fixed wing by next tour  And I finished my orientation flights on our current fixed wing (in addition to my normal 911 calls). Come next tour I'm doing both primary flight crew on the second plane and ground 911. I like this 
The only downside is it's a Cessna 421. But flight experience is flight experience.


----------



## exodus (May 24, 2014)

Clare said:


> I went on a date, and my that was an interesting experience! This whole grown up thing sure is complicated.  Anybody want to help me out here with some advice from those more experienced?
> 
> Also I am debating if I need to get a tablet.  Something with 4G.



Go with an iPad. Best tablets around.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 24, 2014)

I like my galaxy tab three. Little seven inch version


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 25, 2014)

I really like my IPad 3. Never had problems with it. Yea the screen can glare but even in the rig I've always been able to see it fine. I try to park with the sun behind us anyways.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 25, 2014)

Trauma fly out. Done two RSIs and three tubes in the past twelve hours. I'm loving my king vision


----------



## TRSpeed (May 25, 2014)

How is that possible in a rural area? That normal? (Not hating I'm just surprised) that new place sounds awesome though man


----------



## TransportJockey (May 25, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> How is that possible in a rural area? That normal? (Not hating I'm just surprised) that new place sounds awesome though man



We have I10 and I20 in my county, plus a large elderly population and the most oil rigs in one county in the state of Texas. It can happen. We get very few BS calls here, so a good portion of our calls are pretty severe.


----------



## JPINFV (May 25, 2014)

If you live in wild fire area, brush clearance WILL save your home. From the San Marcos, CA "Cocos" fire.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 26, 2014)

Time to make the drive home. Five hours of podcast listening goodness


----------



## Tigger (May 26, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> If you live in wild fire area, brush clearance WILL save your home. From the San Marcos, CA "Cocos" fire.



No doubt. Though I don't think I'd want trees at that height in my yard so close to my house. If embers jump the fire line, and they do (at least in our latest large urban interface fires in CO), you're going to have a problem. 

Sucks to lose the shade, also sucks to lose your home.


----------



## chaz90 (May 26, 2014)

I was close (ish) to your district today Tigger. Went on the cog railway for the first time in however many years I've lived here...


----------



## Sundancer (May 26, 2014)

I hit a dog while transporting a patient to the hospital over the weekend. Poor Fido was determined to cross the highway at top speed at all costs.


----------



## STXmedic (May 26, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> I was close (ish) to your district today Tigger. Went on the cog railway for the first time in however many years I've lived here...



Yeah, I think it's about time for another trip to the springs.


----------



## Tigger (May 26, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> I was close (ish) to your district today Tigger. Went on the cog railway for the first time in however many years I've lived here...



The clouds are disorienting me, but if that's the auto road in the foregorund then I'd say you were looking right at me as I waste away inside on this lovely day.


----------



## Anjel (May 27, 2014)

Sound it out dispatch lol


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 27, 2014)

I'M IN!  I start medic school at TCC this fall.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 27, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I'M IN!  I start medic school at TCC this fall.



Congrats and condolences all atthe same time!


----------



## UnkiEMT (May 27, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I'M IN!  I start medic school at TCC this fall.



I'm torn between offering congratulations and commiserations.

I think I'll go with congrats.


----------



## UnkiEMT (May 27, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Congrats and condolences all atthe same time!



Drat that simultaneous posting.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 27, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I'M IN!  I start medic school at TCC this fall.









I'm taking finals for medic school for the next 2-3 weeks. It's a trap


----------



## Tigger (May 27, 2014)

A first last night: working an arrest with a flight for life crew in a house past the middle of nowhere. Had no problem finding the house with the helicopters spotlight on the driveway....


----------



## Akulahawk (May 27, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I'M IN!  I start medic school at TCC this fall.


I'm so sorry... :rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 27, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I'M IN!  I start medic school at TCC this fall.



Congrats!


----------



## Wheel (May 28, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I'M IN!  I start medic school at TCC this fall.




Congrats. It'll be over before you know it.


----------



## Anjel (May 28, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I'M IN!  I start medic school at TCC this fall.




Congrats! You'll do great!


----------



## Aprz (May 28, 2014)

Had a great night.


----------



## Anjel (May 28, 2014)

Aprz said:


> Had a great night.




Good!


----------



## Rhonda (May 29, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I'M IN!  I start medic school at TCC this fall.



Congrats!! 
You and I can complain about how much our lives suck this fall!


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 29, 2014)

Misery loves company!


----------



## exodus (May 29, 2014)

What ever happened to the bald guy?


----------



## STXmedic (May 29, 2014)

The big one? He gets poor reception in the planes.


----------



## Anjel (May 29, 2014)

He's not so big any more either.


----------



## Aprz (May 29, 2014)

Is he still bald?


----------



## Anjel (May 29, 2014)

Yes lol


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 29, 2014)

Few... Cant have too many life changes at once!


----------



## Rhonda (May 29, 2014)

I feel like I live in a hair dryer. On the plus side I made sun tea in my car window on the way to work. I guess that means it's summer in Vegas. :wacko:


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 29, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> I feel like I live in a hair dryer. On the plus side I made sun tea in my car window on the way to work. I guess that means it's summer in Vegas. :wacko:



That's why I live up North haha. we start whining when it gets above 85*


----------



## TransportJockey (May 29, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> I feel like I live in a hair dryer. On the plus side I made sun tea in my car window on the way to work. I guess that means it's summer in Vegas. :wacko:



Same when I'm in Texas. It's been 102 or so during my last tour


----------



## Rhonda (May 29, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Same when I'm in Texas. It's been 102 or so during my last tour



Yeah it's been between 100-104 this week. I start my day during the peak of the heat.


----------



## Anjel (May 29, 2014)

It's 70* right now and I'm laying in front of the AC lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 29, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> Yeah it's been between 100-104 this week. I start my day during the peak of the heat.



I'd work nights if I lived there. As late as I could get haha. We have two 2000-0800 shifts. Hours suck but at least it wouldn't be boiling hot.


----------



## Rhonda (May 29, 2014)

Robb said:


> I'd work nights if I lived there. As late as I could get haha. We have two 2000-0800 shifts. Hours suck but at least it wouldn't be boiling hot.



Our latest truck goes out at 2030. I start at 1300 but have every other weekend completely off so I guess I'll handle the heat for that.

Anjel I'll trade ya. 102 for 70.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 29, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> Our latest truck goes out at 2030. I start at 1300 but have every other weekend completely off so I guess I'll handle the heat for that.
> 
> Anjel I'll trade ya. 102 for 70.



Up here I either bid really early morning like 0430-0700 or a swing shift style 1200-1400 start time. I really am hoping I can get my 4-6-8 16 hr start time back when I go back to work. Be even cooler if I got it slid forward one day so it was M-W rather than S-Tu. I wish we did a late start 16s like a 10-12-14 so you'd end at 04-06-08.


----------



## Rhonda (May 29, 2014)

Robb said:


> Up here I either bid really early morning like 0430-0700 or a swing shift style 1200-1400 start time. I really am hoping I can get my 4-6-8 16 hr start time back when I go back to work. Be even cooler if I got it slid forward one day so it was M-W rather than S-Tu. I wish we did a late start 16s like a 10-12-14 so you'd end at 04-06-08.



I heard the 16s were pretty cool. I did my ride at 1815 during December. I think that was slightly worse than my 1300-0100 I've got going right now.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 29, 2014)

It was 107 in my area yesterday. It's going to be a very hot summer. 120+ temps


----------



## Rhonda (May 29, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It was 107 in my area yesterday. It's going to be a very hot summer. 120+ temps



You dear have it worse than I do


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 29, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> You dear have it worse than I do



What is nice is that I am part time right now. I'll be starting medic clinical hours later next month so I will get to avoid most of the heat.


----------



## JPINFV (May 30, 2014)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## Chewy20 (May 30, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> We have I10 and I20 in my county, plus a large elderly population and the most oil rigs in one county in the state of Texas. It can happen. We get very few BS calls here, so a good portion of our calls are pretty severe.



Where are you working in TX if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Fire51 (May 30, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.




Oh Man! That's funny! :rofl:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 31, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.



Mine? Heck I don't know.

My EMT's? APOCALYPSE NOW.


----------



## Clare (May 31, 2014)

Sigh! I am bored.  My housemates are out and I have gotten bored watching TV.

I did make my bed and take a hot shower and was going to go to sleep but knowing me I'd only wake up again in a couple of hours and be wide awake at some small hour.

And, it's Saturday night .... tragic!


----------



## chaz90 (May 31, 2014)

Well, it's clearly summer. The county is imploding around me this morning. Beautiful Saturday at the beach, so I guess I can't really blame them.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 31, 2014)

... And I'll cover your district. Enjoy those calls.


----------



## VFlutter (May 31, 2014)

I wish our hospital would supply local EMS agencies with our ET tubes. We are spoiled and usually get #8 taperguards w/ subglotic suction when intubated in-house. Getting a basic ETT from the field is not cool.


----------



## exodus (Jun 1, 2014)

This afternoon, a fine upstanding citizen stole our ALS jump bag that was sitting right next to our unit while we were sitting in the back working our pt.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 1, 2014)

exodus said:


> This afternoon, a fine upstanding citizen stole our ALS jump bag that was sitting right next to our unit while we were sitting in the back working our pt.



DHS?

One of the things I learned very quickly is always keep site of your gear. As soon as the patient is in the back of the unit the next thing that gets loaded is the bags before I hop in to help the medic.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 1, 2014)

Look at how popular you are!!! Haha


----------



## Clare (Jun 1, 2014)

I've just been jolted awake after having the weirdest dream-come-nightmare and can't get back to sleep.  If anybody wants to come keep me company I am not going to complain.

Extra points if you check the closet and under my bed for monsters!


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 1, 2014)

Gotta love when the nursing homes say a pt is perfectly healthy, then codes in route.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 1, 2014)

Clean uniforms packed, food shopping done, monsters in the fridge... now to just get my gear together, charge my gadgets, and clean and pack my firearms. Then off for another 168 tomorrow


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 1, 2014)

You're cleared for flight now, right?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 1, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> You're cleared for flight now, right?



Yep. Still on ground 911 but also primary flight crew for the second plane. Its like I'm gonna have two different jobs at once


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 1, 2014)

DE and Chaz.  Looks like one of your units made it on Facebook via ems world.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 1, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> DE and Chaz.  Looks like one of your units made it on Facebook via ems world.



I thikn DE posted it


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 1, 2014)

That does not surprise me.  On another note.  My stethoscope grew legs!


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 1, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> DE and Chaz.  Looks like one of your units made it on Facebook via ems world.



Nice! I recognize that truck...For the record, I don't think the white paint looks cheap as one of the commenters seems to believe


----------



## Tigger (Jun 1, 2014)

Did you guys go away from the utility body trucks?


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 1, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Did you guys go away from the utility body trucks?



In the process of moving away from them. We have two 2014 Suburbans in service already, and two more already purchased and being outfitted. The squad body trucks will still be around for a while as the reserve trucks at every station. Really, we have so much wasted space in the back of the squads right now. We took out a lot of the unused BLS supplies. The Suburbans are fairly packed to capacity with two complete sets of gear plus personal gear bags, but the back seats are still free.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 1, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> In the process of moving away from them. We have two 2014 Suburbans in service already, and two more already purchased and being outfitted. The squad body trucks will still be around for a while as the reserve trucks at every station. Really, we have so much wasted space in the back of the squads right now. We took out a lot of the unused BLS supplies. The Suburbans are fairly packed to capacity with two complete sets of gear plus personal gear bags, but the back seats are still free.


So you guys can transport just like the wonderful DC FEMS engines!


----------



## EMDispatch (Jun 1, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> In the process of moving away from them. We have two 2014 Suburbans in service already, and two more already purchased and being outfitted. The squad body trucks will still be around for a while as the reserve trucks at every station. Really, we have so much wasted space in the back of the squads right now. We took out a lot of the unused BLS supplies. The Suburbans are fairly packed to capacity with two complete sets of gear plus personal gear bags, but the back seats are still free.



I was gonna ask about that  too, I ran into one of them yesterday in Rehoboth.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 1, 2014)

EMDispatch said:


> I was gonna ask about that  too, I ran into one of them yesterday in Rehoboth.



Well, that could have been the primary medic unit for the area or our supervisor. Supes use Suburbans too, though the beach unit is the other one besides Georgetown that has transitioned to the new truck.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 1, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> So you guys can transport just like the wonderful DC FEMS engines!



Haha, I don't plan on it anytime soon...


----------



## exodus (Jun 1, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> DHS?
> 
> One of the things I learned very quickly is always keep site of your gear. As soon as the patient is in the back of the unit the next thing that gets loaded is the bags before I hop in to help the medic.



Yup, I got a feeling the guy was watching us too. I was in the back for literally, 30 seconds to a minute. Just enough time to get the BP done.


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 1, 2014)

Ugh! I really dislike this new scheduling system! :angry:


----------



## MMiz (Jun 1, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> In the process of moving away from them. We have two 2014 Suburbans in service already, and two more already purchased and being outfitted. The squad body trucks will still be around for a while as the reserve trucks at every station. Really, we have so much wasted space in the back of the squads right now. We took out a lot of the unused BLS supplies. The Suburbans are fairly packed to capacity with two complete sets of gear plus personal gear bags, but the back seats are still free.


That's a nice looking rig.  What's the deal with the rear window of the suburban?


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 1, 2014)

MMiz said:


> That's a nice looking rig.  What's the deal with the real window of the suburban?



Fiberglass (I believe?) gull wing doors that swing open. I haven't spent too many shifts in the new trucks, so DEmedic may know the particulars, but I know we keep the less commonly used items in each of those rear gull wing doors. Triage tags and kit, burn bag, extra saline bags, Sager splint, 2x portable suction, and 2x SAM pelvic slings come to mind.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 1, 2014)

I want to work there...   Or where transportjocky is...


----------



## Tigger (Jun 1, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> Ugh! I really dislike this new scheduling system! :angry:



Telestaff?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 1, 2014)

exodus said:


> Yup, I got a feeling the guy was watching us too. I was in the back for literally, 30 seconds to a minute. Just enough time to get the BP done.



Not too much in the bag that is going to do them any good


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 1, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Telestaff?



Yep. Worse thing I have ever tried to use. If you know how to pick up shifts you should PM me. Please


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 1, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> Yep. Worse thing I have ever tried to use. If you know how to pick up shifts you should PM me. Please



We started using it and that was the idea, if you see an open shift then you pick it up online. 

How's it's actually used: we see an open shift online and then call the on duty supervisor to pick it up.


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 1, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We started using it and that was the idea, if you see an open shift then you pick it up online.
> 
> How's it's actually used: we see an open shift online and then call the on duty supervisor to pick it up.



I can't even figure out how to see open shifts. It is also suppose to be compatible with the comps on the truck but it's blocked. But that can just be me. Computers hate me


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 1, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Telestaff?



Oh Telestaff. She's a cruel, merciless mistress.


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 1, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Oh Telestaff. She's a cruel, merciless mistress.



Telestaff is awful.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 1, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> Telestaff is awful.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 1, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> Telestaff is awful.



seems to work fine for us.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jun 1, 2014)

So far this shift, I've managed to break 3 trucks in 5 calls.

Though technically I broke the same truck twice, so I'm not sure how to count that.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 2, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Gotta love when the nursing homes say a pt is perfectly healthy, then codes in route.




That's because SNFs celebrate International Opposite Day every day of the year.


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 2, 2014)

Good news I figured out how to request a shift on telestaff. Took me all shift but I did it!!!


----------



## exodus (Jun 2, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> Good news I figured out how to request a shift on telestaff. Took me all shift but I did it!!!



I still don't know how, I just call.... 

In other news, I discovered King Cobra.  Down two, yes.


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 2, 2014)

exodus said:


> I still don't know how, I just call....
> 
> In other news, I discovered King Cobra.  Down two, yes.



I didn't know king cobra still existed. That was used in my first game if Edward 40 hands like 8 years ago. Ahh the memories. Just be aware that cobra acts like a friend but he will surely turn around and bite you in the behind.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 2, 2014)

Bahahahah y'all asked for a new name and y'all shall receive  :lol: :rofl:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 2, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Bahahahah y'all asked for a new name and y'all shall receive  :lol: :rofl:



Oh dear god. Your head won't fit through the door


----------



## Anjel (Jun 2, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Bahahahah y'all asked for a new name and y'all shall receive  :lol: :rofl:




Oh lord. I didn't even know that was you. 
SMH


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 2, 2014)

I would've gone with Handicapped Robb, personally...


----------



## Anjel (Jun 2, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I would've gone with Handicapped Robb, personally...




Ha! Now that's funny. Sorry Robby... Much love lol


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 2, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Oh dear god. Your head won't fit through the door



Oh dear god what did I do?!


(Epic by the way)


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 2, 2014)

Lesson of the Day....pH kills.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 2, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Bahahahah y'all asked for a new name and y'all shall receive  :lol: :rofl:



The very horror!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 2, 2014)

Not running flight right now my plane is down for repairs. Figures


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 2, 2014)

Last night shift for 3 weeks. Hello vacation.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 4, 2014)

I like it when I am given a difficult rhythm or 12-lead to interpret, and I get it right. One was posted online, I posted my thought. The answer was a few Facebook posts down below, and I clicked on it. I didn't scroll all the way down. I saw "which suggest it's this...." and was like "Aw, I got it wrong." Then later on it was bugging me "How can it be that???" so I go to look at the answer page, try to interpret the rhythm again, am like "It cannot be that!" Turns out that it said "which suggest it's this...." posted an image, and below the image is "but it was actually this..." the answer I initially posted. I was like w00t! Next time I'll scroll down a lil' farther.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 4, 2014)

Last day getting paid to be a medic for a couple of years. I have sadness. Hopefully nursing will be fun this time.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 4, 2014)

Randomly discovered a Tiki bar on the water like three miles from my house today. I am pleased with this.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 4, 2014)

abckidsmom said:


> Last day getting paid to be a medic for a couple of years. I have sadness. Hopefully nursing will be fun this time.


Didn't know you were quiting paramedic. Are you going back into the hospital as a nurse or are you gonna start doing it on an ambulance like a CCT RN?


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 4, 2014)

Aprz said:


> Didn't know you were quiting paramedic. Are you going back into the hospital as a nurse or are you gonna start doing it on an ambulance like a CCT RN?




Refreshing my nursing experience so I can get a flight job. I'll be working in a surgery trauma burn ICU.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 4, 2014)

Don't be afraid to say hi!  We don't bite... Hard.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jun 4, 2014)

Been awhile since I checked my blood pressure. Lol


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 4, 2014)

Why's your pulse so high?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 4, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Why's your pulse so high?



58 is high?


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah, shouldn't it be low 40s?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jun 4, 2014)

I've never been that low. I rest around 50bpm. My BP has been in the 80's/40's, though.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 4, 2014)

My lowest consistent resting heart rate was 40, though I normally sit around the mid 40s. My BP sucks, though. With excellent diet, minimal caffeine, and heavy running, my BP is 120s/70s. Any slacking on any of those three and I jump to 140s/90s.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 4, 2014)

Anybody know any good recipes for a novice cook for dinner?

BTW (since that seems to be the primary topic I jumped into lol) my BP has been 120s/70s, pulse right around 60 (I was taught 60-100 was the normal range..)

My mom gets upset, although her BP is similar, her pulse rate is consistently in the 110-120 bpm range. I told her that was better than the one patient who's pulse was 30..


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 4, 2014)

I used to sit in the high 40s low 50s and 90/40s but now it's more like 50s-60s and 100/50-60


----------



## Anjel (Jun 4, 2014)

Ha my resting heart rate is in the 80s. BP is usually 110/80s. 

On another note....

I applied for nursing school. *cries quietly in the  corner*

Start classes in September.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 4, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Ha my resting heart rate is in the 80s. BP is usually 110/80s.
> 
> On another note....
> 
> ...



Uhh this is an EMS forum not a nursing one... :rofl:

Kidding. Should be fun right?


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 5, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Anybody know any good recipes for a novice cook for dinner?
> 
> BTW (since that seems to be the primary topic I jumped into lol) my BP has been 120s/70s, pulse right around 60 (I was taught 60-100 was the normal range..)
> 
> My mom gets upset, although her BP is similar, her pulse rate is consistently in the 110-120 bpm range. I told her that was better than the one patient who's pulse was 30..



You can make what I made tonight! Threw a packet of white onion, red peppers, sweet onions and tomatoes in the oven and cooked it all together with some sea salt and olive oil. Give that half a hour or so and it'll be done. 
Took that, sliced a chicken breast in half, stuffed it with the onion mix, grilled it. Topped it with some avocado slices.
Sides were red potatoes sauteed in the left over olive oil in the packet from the veggies and then some fresh squash and zucchini that I just put a little butter, salt and pepper on. Pretty simple and delicious.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 5, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Ha my resting heart rate is in the 80s. BP is usually 110/80s.
> 
> On another note....
> 
> ...


Don't worry too much... you'll survive. I did...


----------



## Tigger (Jun 5, 2014)

Brought the city fire guys up to our sticks district today, they looked pleased for the change of pace and the challenge of how to get a car out from under an RV that were both well off the road. Even if they had an hour response time...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 5, 2014)

One of the best EMS memes I've seen in a while.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 5, 2014)

duplicate post


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 5, 2014)

Halothane said:


> One of the best EMS memes I've seen in a while.



[implied facepalm.jpg]


----------



## Angel (Jun 5, 2014)

Why is ITLS required almost everywhere?! I'd be a working medic right now (or soon) if it wasn't for that dang class.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 5, 2014)

Angel said:


> Why is ITLS required almost everywhere?! I'd be a working medic right now (or soon) if it wasn't for that dang class.



They won't take PHTLS?  I know very few people in this part of the country with ITLS... But most places around here take both ITLS and PHTLS


----------



## Angel (Jun 5, 2014)

It says itls but I'm pretty sure they'll take phtls. Oddly enough I see more itls classes out there than phtls, it's just about $300 for the class.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 5, 2014)

I've had (at various times) both BTLS (now ITLS) and PHTLS. I've never had employment issues (or cert issues) because I had one instead of the other.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 5, 2014)

I know they prefer ITLS here but they accept PHTLS. With that said they make people jump to ITLS on their recert cycle. I've never taken PHTLS but supposedly it's better. I didn't like ITLS at all, personally.


----------



## Angel (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes it  seems like itd be better just based off the total. Like we could relate to it more on the field but what do I know. 
Oh well, the search continues. Trying to find it for a decent price is also hard but at this rate it doesn't even matter


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 5, 2014)

ITLS is very process driven, I will say it helped me build a systematic rapid trauma assessment that's more in depth than what they teach in school and just as fast. The repetitions make it like second nature then I just tweaked it to my liking. Other than that, not a fan hah


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 5, 2014)

From what im heaeing PHTLS is moving away from backboards and ITLS isn't even considering it. Just hearsay as I havent taken ITLS


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 6, 2014)

Quite the structure fire standby today. An emergency evacuation order followed by ~10 pieces of apparatus sounding their airhorns continuously for 30 seconds managed to get the attention of even this staunchly single role medic...


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 6, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> ITLS is very process driven, I will say it helped me build a systematic rapid trauma assessment that's more in depth than what they teach in school and just as fast. The repetitions make it like second nature then I just tweaked it to my liking. Other than that, not a fan hah


I agree entirely. I happened to have an amazing instructor for ITlS, which was the only reason I liked it. He was a total :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:, but he made everything in that class stick and forced you to go out of your comfort level. 
As far as the actual class, it didn't have much for me I didn't know and a lot actually went against what my protocols are. A big one was head trauma. We follow EPIC in arizona, but ITlS went completely against that.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 6, 2014)

So my ex just called me up, just to have a friendly chat...at like 11:30 at night...and damn it if it didn't feel like the old days before things went to hell between us...damn near asked her out again


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 6, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> So my ex just called me up, just to have a friendly chat...at like 11:30 at night...and damn it if it didn't feel like the old days before things went to hell between us...damn near asked her out again


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 6, 2014)

Been a busy couple of days


----------



## Tigger (Jun 7, 2014)

The Bad Touch by The Bloodhound Gang. Pretty much the best code three song ever.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 7, 2014)

Just did racetrack training for our road tracks. 1 hour away from the closest community hospital and about 1:30-2 hours from the trauma center which means we fly a lot of the patients out. 

Once we get the higher profile race cars that use methanol we will have a broom as a standard piece of equipment on the units. If a crash happens we are to enter the scene holding the broom in front of us. If the broom starts to melt or burn we are to turn around. Talk about crazy


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 7, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Just did racetrack training for our road tracks. 1 hour away from the closest community hospital and about 1:30-2 hours from the trauma center which means we fly a lot of the patients out.
> 
> Once we get the higher profile race cars that use methanol we will have a broom as a standard piece of equipment on the units. If a crash happens we are to enter the scene holding the broom in front of us. If the broom starts to melt or burn we are to turn around. Talk about crazy




Damn... sorry PETA is forcing you to get rid of your blue canaries.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 7, 2014)

Starting tomorrow through the next two weeks I will work 180 hours. Then have 7 glorious days off and then school begins. 

Gotta get that pesky A&P done... AGAIN.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 7, 2014)

My wife got me a new stethoscope!!!  It is amazing.  I had a 30 dollar one it was nice and mine.  But the fancy one I just got is amazing!


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 7, 2014)

Picking a degree major is not fun. Like the 4 year EMS degree because you get your medic out of it, but don't want to pigeon hole myself.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 7, 2014)

New purchase.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 7, 2014)

That'll be my next pistol as well.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 7, 2014)

M&P's are nice. I recommend trying out a Springfield XD series before you purchase though! Used both and decided to go with the XD9, awesome handgun.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice. I think my next purchase for firearms will be a .357SIG barrel for my .40 SIG 2022. Basically another gun in one :


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 8, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> M&P's are nice. I recommend trying out a Springfield XD series before you purchase though! Used both and decided to go with the XD9, awesome handgun.



I have a XD-s 45 as my CCW. I like XD's, I am indifferent to XDM's



TransportJockey said:


> Nice. I think my next purchase for firearms will be a .357SIG barrel for my .40 SIG 2022. Basically another gun in one :



I want a .357 sig at some point just for S&G.


----------



## Jon (Jun 8, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Been a busy couple of days




My ambulance would beat up your ambulance.


I've never had an ambulance that was uncomfortably tall before. Now I do.


That said... I've already taken it places where a mere mortal ambulance would have gotten stuck.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 8, 2014)

So California Chrome didn't win the Triple Crown yesterday, but don't worry, they already have a new job lined up. Introducing iGlue.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 8, 2014)

Jon said:


> My ambulance would beat up your ambulance.
> 
> 
> I've never had an ambulance that was uncomfortably tall before. Now I do.
> ...



Lol I know what you mean. Yours looks almost identical to mine. Except a few years older. It's a Wheeled Coach Type I on a 4x4 F450 chassis. This thing gets abused on lease roads out to oil rigs on a regular basis and comes back for more. I actually like it, which is saying something considering I usually hate boxes and anything other than Type IIs


----------



## Jon (Jun 8, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol I know what you mean. Yours looks almost identical to mine. Except a few years older. It's a Wheeled Coach Type I on a 4x4 F450 chassis. This thing gets abused on lease roads out to oil rigs on a regular basis and comes back for more. I actually like it, which is saying something considering I usually hate boxes and anything other than Type IIs


Pretty much. Mine is less frills... No side steps, and a HIGH 4x4. But handles well and doesn't complain.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 8, 2014)

Is Medstar Ambulance in Mendocino County, California really not capable of performing 12-leads? I tried looking at their protocols, I think Coastal Valley EMS, and does have protocols for 12-leads, but not sure.

Somebody at work told me I should look at doing my internship with them because they have a wide scope of practice. "They can give magnesium for shortness of breath." For some reason they told me "They can't do 12-leads," which made me question if they really have a significantly wider scope of practice compared to the rest of California. To me, an ALS ambulance not being able to do a 12-lead is like a hotel room not having a bathroom. :/


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 8, 2014)

Move, move far away.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 8, 2014)

I didn't know "shortness of breath" was an indication for mag...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 8, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I didn't know "shortness of breath" was an indication for mag...



Well it's how the call starts lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 8, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Well it's how the call starts lol




:rofl:

Fair enough.

Jon and TJ....I wish we went with the Type 1 crew or extended cab they were talking about. Heck even the dodge single cab's front seats recline more than our Type 3s. Sounds like they decided on Type 3 Ford gassers...booooooo


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 8, 2014)

Sad day in the Las Vegas area. 2 metro officers were shot and killed while eating lunch.:sad:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 8, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> Sad day in the Las Vegas area. 2 metro officers were shot and killed while eating lunch.:sad:




I saw that. So sad. I can't understand how people can do things like this. It seems premeditated. 

They might not be EMS but they're still our brothers and sisters. Rest easy boys, we'll take it from here.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 8, 2014)

Extremely sad.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 8, 2014)

Jon said:


> My ambulance would beat up your ambulance.
> 
> 
> I've never had an ambulance that was uncomfortably tall before. Now I do.
> ...



I got you both beat. And even with air ride it goes down goat paths like it ain't no thang.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 8, 2014)

Y'all wanna know the best part of the last three rigs posted?

They're all Fords


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 8, 2014)

I have a kodiak chevy and an international medium duty I can take pictures of too lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 8, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Y'all wanna know the best part of the last three rigs posted?
> 
> They're all Fords



Ford look great while sitting still. As soon as they start to move its a different story


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 8, 2014)

Out playing storm spotter. Looks like we might get a tornado tonight


----------



## Drax (Jun 8, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Ford look great while sitting still. As soon as they start to move its a different story



If they can move.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 8, 2014)

Three transports out of the same wing of a nursing home today, each increasing in severity. Hung Dopamine for my first time ever pre-hospitally at least...Yay I guess?


----------



## Aprz (Jun 8, 2014)

I want to hang dopamine. :[ I've practiced med math so much that it has to be put to use one day.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 9, 2014)

I've had five calls this year where we've had dope running, including one today. Went for dizziness, found a 93 year old symptomatic bradycardia in bed. Went to go get the butt bucket to bring her out to the truck and come back to find the volunteers hollering and her to be pulseless. Eek. 

No math for us, we gotta pump so even dumb EMTs like me can get it running!


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 9, 2014)

Tigger said:


> I got you both beat. And even with air ride it goes down goat paths like it ain't no thang.



How whacker would it be if I said that is my new background on my phone..? :unsure:

I used to love dopamine and think it was the easiest drug ever with the 10% rule. Until I got torn a new :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: after an instructor set my tubing to 10 drops before I noticed and I set the drip thinking I was still on 60. I always do the math now...


----------



## Tigger (Jun 9, 2014)

To be fair I was real bored at the station one day and did a "insta-shoot" before a storm rolled in. So I guess that's slightly to pretty whackerish. I must have looked pretty stupid trying to get the angle right and the lights flashing just so.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 9, 2014)

9D4 said:


> How whacker would it be if I said that is my new background on my phone..? :unsure:
> 
> I used to love dopamine and think it was the easiest drug ever with the 10% rule. Until I got torn a new :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: after an instructor set my tubing to 10 drops before I noticed and I set the drip thinking I was still on 60. I always do the math now...









You can say I'm a little whackerish also. Waiting in the taxi zone for a med flight to land. I didn't notice until about a month ago that I got just the right angle for the ambulance logo to say "America" haha.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 9, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> You can say I'm a little whackerish also. Waiting in the taxi zone for a med flight to land. I didn't notice until about a month ago that I got just the right angle for the ambulance logo to say "America" haha.




Sorry, I think you misspelled 'merica.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 9, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I saw that. So sad. I can't understand how people can do things like this. It seems premeditated.
> 
> They might not be EMS but they're still our brothers and sisters. Rest easy boys, we'll take it from here.


From what I briefly read, it sounds like was very much premeditated. They probably were after simply shooting a couple of Police Officers. They then walked over to a Wal-Mart, exchanged gunfire with a shopper near the entrance. One of the duo got injured in that exchange and the shopper was killed. Then the two went further into the store where the woman shot the guy and then herself. Total dead: 5, 3 of which didn't need to die. 

The two shooters have been described as being very militant.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 9, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> From what I briefly read, it sounds like was very much premeditated. They probably were after simply shooting a couple of Police Officers. They then walked over to a Wal-Mart, exchanged gunfire with a shopper near the entrance. One of the duo got injured in that exchange and the shopper was killed. Then the two went further into the store where the woman shot the guy and then herself. Total dead: 5, 3 of which didn't need to die.
> 
> The two shooters have been described as being very militant.




It's downright scary how many active shooters we've had somewhat recently in our state alone.  Middle school, two hospitals, this, we had the IHOP shooting a while back. It's getting bad.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jun 9, 2014)

Deleted: I shouldn't post after being awake for 42 hours.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 9, 2014)

9D4 said:


> How whacker would it be if I said that is my new background on my phone..? :unsure:
> 
> I used to love dopamine and think it was the easiest drug ever with the 10% rule. Until I got torn a new :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: after an instructor set my tubing to 10 drops before I noticed and I set the drip thinking I was still on 60. I always do the math now...


If I could go to a paramedic school and teach med math (particularly for drips), I would teach using a systematic method WHILE using realistic, standard, common concentration, dose, and patient's weight (if the drug is dose dependent). Feel free to use shortcuts before or after solving the math. Using a shortcut before can give you an idea of what the answer should be around before you solve it, or you can use a shortcut to double check your work after you've solved it.

I think using unrealistic things will lead to people being less comfortable/confident with drips and less likely to recognize when something is (in)sane. I think they will be more hesitant to use it, or they will not recognize a mistake when it happens because they haven't practiced using the standard/common way.

I've practiced med math so much that I know things like that dopamine is typically 400 mg in 250 cc, or it's 1,600 mcg per 1 mL, or 80 mcg per 3 gtt using a 60 gtt drip set. I know that diltiazem is usually 125 mg in 125 cc, or 1 mg per 1 cc. I know that nitroglycerin is 50 mg in 250 cc, or 1 mcg per 0.3 gtt. I know for a person around my weight, or the average weight, every 5 mcg/kg/min of dopamine should be around 12-13 gtt/min (12-13 mL/hr if using an IV pump). I will recognize when something is abnormal or unusual eg a nitroglycerin drip that isn't divisible by 3 should catch my attention. This is because I have practiced it using realistic scenarios over and over. This is how I think it should be done.

And for the record, if your instruct is still using standard tubing: 10 gtt, 15, gtt, 20 gtt, or 60 gtt, you can still use your tricks, and then divide by whatever to turn it into that drip set.

Convert 60 gtt drip set to 10 gtt drip set, divide by 6. (60/10 = 6)

Convert 60 gtt drip set to 15 gtt drip set, divide by 4. (60/15 = 4)

Convert 60 gtt drip set to 20 gtt drip set, divide by 3. (60/20 = 3)

So technically you can still cheat... Do your trick eg you want 5 mcg/kg/min on a 70 kg patient (13 gtt/min with a 60 gtt drip set), divide what you would get with the 60 gtt drips set to convert it into a 10 gtt drip set (13/6 = 2 to 3 gtt/min).

If you can convert any other drip set into a 60 gtt drip set, you can easily figure out mL/hr too because whatever gtt/min with a 60 gtt drip set equals the same as mL/hr eg 13 gtt/min with a 60 gtt drip set equals 13 mL/hr (mL/hr would remain the same regardless of drip set used, and this is probably useful for determining if IV pump values are sane or you can quickly input it into the IV pump manually if you don't have the IV pump do the math, however, I have numerous recommendation that you let the IV pump do the math so I wouldn't advise manually inserting mL/hr into an IV pump unless you are copying the value from an IV pump that already did the math eg for an IFT transfer). As an EMT on a CCT unit, I usually can reverse the math to figure out the dose the patient is getting. For example, if a patient is getting 1.5 mL/hr with a nitroglycerin drip, I know they are likely getting 5 mcg/min or if they are getting 6 mL/hr then they are getting 20 mcg/min.

Anyhow, I think I made my point. I believe practicing with unrealistic values does more harm than good.


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 9, 2014)

My ford is nice except we have zero room up front. My partner and I are both 6' so some days it's rough. On another note LVMPD are on very high alert. This is no bueno.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 9, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> My ford is nice except we have zero room up front. My partner and I are both 6' so some days it's rough. On another note LVMPD are on very high alert. This is no bueno.



Y'all run Type IIIs right? Some of our Fords have absolutely no space but the newer model years (still pre-08 so newer is a loose term, have a decent amount of space and I can recline my seat past 45* if I slide it forward a little bit. I'm only 5'9" though....in boots.


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 9, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Y'all run Type IIIs right? Some of our Fords have absolutely no space but the newer model years (still pre-08 so newer is a loose term, have a decent amount of space and I can recline my seat past 45* if I slide it forward a little bit. I'm only 5'9" though....in boots.



I believe so. My truck is an older one. The newer ones have more room up from to fully recline. My knees are already touching the dash with my seat pretty much at a 90 degree angle. Tall girl problems


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jun 9, 2014)

We have a couple of E450s which are our frontline ALS trucks, despite being relatively old, they have tons of room, in fact, in one of them, you can roll the seat all the way back, then recline to the seats limit, and still have a couple of inches between the back of the seat and the bulkhead.

Outside of a IH built medium rescue, these are the first trucks I've ever used that I really fit in.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 9, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> We have a couple of E450s which are our frontline ALS trucks, despite being relatively old, they have tons of room, in fact, in one of them, you can roll the seat all the way back, then recline to the seats limit, and still have a couple of inches between the back of the seat and the bulkhead.
> 
> Outside of a IH built medium rescue, these are the first trucks I've ever used that I really fit in.



Is that fifty? I used to run standby days at the track in the one you could recline nearly all the way. I loved that one


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jun 9, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Is that fifty? I used to run standby days at the track in the one you could recline nearly all the way. I loved that one



Yeah.

I primarily run 39, which isn't as roomy up front (still better than any 350 build I've ever been in, type II or III) but I think is MUCH better laid out in the box.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 9, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I primarily run 39, which isn't as roomy up front (still better than any 350 build I've ever been in, type II or III) but I think is MUCH better laid out in the box.



I can count on one hand the amount of times I actually transported lol. I was more concerned with comfort up front since when I was there I did almost exclusively standbys


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jun 9, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I can count on one hand the amount of times I actually transported lol. I was more concerned with comfort up front since when I was there I did almost exclusively standbys



Sadly, I almost never get to do standbys anymore, pretty much the only people around who're willing to pay for a medic are the MMA fights at the casinos...which I don't much like (even though I'm usually the one who has to work them.), It's noisy as hell and I spend the entire time cataloging the injuries any given exchange might have caused.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 9, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Sadly, I almost never get to do standbys anymore, pretty much the only people around who're willing to pay for a medic are the MMA fights at the casinos...which I don't much like (even though I'm usually the one who has to work them.), It's noisy as hell and I spend the entire time cataloging the injuries any given exchange might have caused.



If I got along better with Ed I'd volunteer to work some on my week off lol


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jun 9, 2014)

No one gets along with Ed, you just let Rich deal with him and get on with your job.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 9, 2014)

Chicka chicka yea. "Pre-registration" for the UMBC CCEMT-P class we're supposedly hosting is finished!

Now to wait and see if they get the number of people they need to actually have the class....


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jun 9, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Chicka chicka yea. "Pre-registration" for the UMBC CCEMT-P class we're supposedly hosting is finished!
> 
> Now to wait and see if they get the number of people they need to actually have the class....



When is it? I could cope with some time in Reno.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 9, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> No one gets along with Ed, you just let Rich deal with him and get on with your job.



Those of us who went to AMR and didn't stay at least part time during the buyout in ABQ are not their favorite people... but I might try again anyways lol. I could use a PRN job


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 9, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> When is it? I could cope with some time in Reno.



I second that. I dint mind another critical care class


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 10, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> When is it? I could cope with some time in Reno.





TransportJockey said:


> I second that. I dint mind another critical care class



Monday's 0900-1700 starting in September. 

I've got a guest bedroom y'all could share for the two months  Beers are on me :beerchug: 

They tend to stretch it out so we can attend because it's impossible for us to get the time off to take a full time version of the course. That's the way it was explained to me at least.


----------



## exodus (Jun 10, 2014)

DesertEMT needs to finish his class so we can be an EMT-Life ALS duo.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 10, 2014)

exodus said:


> DesertEMT needs to finish his class so we can be an EMT-Life ALS duo.



Last finals today. Theory and ITLS. Then we go straight into clinicals followed immediately by field.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 10, 2014)

exodus said:


> DesertEMT needs to finish his class so we can be an EMT-Life ALS duo.




I feel like that has bad idea written all over it. 

I kid.... I kid


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 10, 2014)

Stuck at post? Time to stream a 4 hour Lord of the Rings Extended Cut


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm going to be in Eugene, Oregon for a couple days. Too bad I probably won't have time to get out and about much to visit anyone up here.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 10, 2014)

Classroom portion of medic school completed. Now on to my clinical rotations.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 10, 2014)

What'd y'all do today? This is what I did... 







Congrats desert!! Don't kill anyone in your internship and your golden


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 10, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Classroom portion of medic school completed. Now on to my clinical rotations.



Congrats man!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 10, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> What'd y'all do today? This is what I did...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TransportJockey said:


> Congrats man!



Thanks and I'll try not to. If JP is doing his residency at ARMC ER I may end up working with or at least see him during some of my shifts. Don't know if that is good or bad...


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 10, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Classroom portion of medic school completed. Now on to my clinical rotations.


How long is your program? I definitely remember you starting after, makes me wonder why mine is taking so long <_< Haha
I spose an associate's program does take longer, but it feels like it's been forever!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 10, 2014)

9D4 said:


> How long is your program? I definitely remember you starting after, makes me wonder why mine is taking so long <_< Haha
> I spose an associate's program does take longer, but it feels like it's been forever!



It's 6 months in the classroom (3 days a week 0900-1800). Then around 164 hours in different departments in the hospital and then 600-720 hours in the field. We just have to take a few GE classes and we will get an associates also. Then we can transfer to a medical school and get a bachelors degree.

So from start to finish its a year long.


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 11, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It's 6 months in the classroom (3 days a week 0900-1800). Then around 164 hours in different departments in the hospital and then 600-720 hours in the field. We just have to take a few GE classes and we will get an associates also. Then we can transfer to a medical school and get a bachelors degree.
> 
> So from start to finish its a year long.


Gotcha. That's the difference. Mine is 2 days a week from 0830 to 1730 for 9 months. It works for me, though, because I'm still working 40 hrs a week this way. Didn't lose my benefits by getting put to PT. 
We have 144 hours in clinicals (2x OB, 2x OR, 4x ED, 3x Peds, 1x psych). Field hours are the same. 
We are actually partnered with Northern Arizona University for a bachelor's program. We attend the local CC and get credits and our degree through NAU for around $3k/ semester (NAU on campus is $9,100 per semester). Definitely something I've thought about, never decided on it, though. Ha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 11, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Gotcha. That's the difference. Mine is 2 days a week from 0830 to 1730 for 9 months. It works for me, though, because I'm still working 40 hrs a week this way. Didn't lose my benefits by getting put to PT.
> We have 144 hours in clinicals (2x OB, 2x OR, 4x ED, 3x Peds, 1x psych). Field hours are the same.
> We are actually partnered with Northern Arizona University for a bachelor's program. We attend the local CC and get credits and our degree through NAU for around $3k/ semester (NAU on campus is $9,100 per semester). Definitely something I've thought about, never decided on it, though. Ha



We do 1-2 OR, 10 ER, 2 OB, 2 burn unit, 2 pedi ER, 1 SNF dedicated for pedi patients who are pretty much on vents. I haven't done the exact math on the hours.


----------



## Angel (Jun 11, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Then we can transfer to a medical school and get a bachelors degree.
> 
> So from start to finish its a year long.



Can you explain this further? by medical school do you mean the school itself that you will get your BS at?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 11, 2014)

None of y'all do any ICU rotations whatsoever?

My medic school has a partnership with the Medical School here. I don't totally understand what the point is beyond us using their cadaver lab and a few MDs teaching certain portions of class.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 11, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> None of y'all do any ICU rotations whatsoever.
> 
> My medic school has a partnership with the Medical School here. I don't totally understand what the point is beyond us using their cadaver lab and a few MDs teaching certain portions of class.




We did 36hrs in the ICU/CCU


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 11, 2014)

Angel said:


> Can you explain this further? by medical school do you mean the school itself that you will get your BS at?



We can take more classes at Loma Linda University in Emergency Medical Care. LLU. It's a university that really only focuses on medicine and health. 

Our community college is also trying to be able to give a bachelors in "Earth Disaster Management" I believe is what they are trying to call it haha.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 11, 2014)

I just want school to start so I can get my pretty gold patch.  I'll worry about getting my bachelors from central after that.  And I'm not sure if I'll do ICU/CCU rotation.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 11, 2014)

We don't do ICU shifts because there is a high likelyhood that we would have no hands on experience, not that we are going to get much hands on in the burn unit.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 11, 2014)

desertemt66 said:


> we don't do icu shifts because there is a high likelyhood that we would have no hands on experience, not that we are going to get much hands on in the* burn unit*.



Arrowhead?


----------



## Aprz (Jun 11, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We don't do ICU shifts because there is a high likelyhood that we would have no hands on experience, not that we are going to get much hands on in the burn unit.


At my school, we did a PICU rotation for 4 hours. It was really just to observe and discuss things; we didn't do anything hands on really (except I listened to lung sounds).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 11, 2014)

Really? I got to see and do some cool stuff during my ICU rotations. We did 12hr TICU, 12hr MICU, 24hr CICU and 12hr PICU. We had something around 240 clinical hours plus ~500 internship.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 11, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Arrowhead?



Yep. All students have to do shifts at arrowhead (only 3 ER shifts there)


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope it's a BLS day


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 11, 2014)

Just messed with some pictures from the other day at work
Not bad considering I was handholding a long shutter


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 11, 2014)

Damn, well done! I develop Parkinson's whenever I try to manually hold a shutter


----------



## Tigger (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm not that superstitious personally. I say quiet all the time, pull my crap off the ambulance early, that sort of stuff.

But I'll be damned if I'm not a touch apprehensive about tomorrow being Friday the 13th and a full moon.


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 12, 2014)

Anyone got an opinion on a HK 45? Been looking for a good carry gun for a bit and it fit my hand perfect. 
Only other pistol that I somewhat liked was a XDM, but... That HK was like it was made for my hand. (Of course it is nearly a 1,000 bucks, too... And they don't offer any discounts at all).


----------



## Rialaigh (Jun 12, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Anyone got an opinion on a HK 45? Been looking for a good carry gun for a bit and it fit my hand perfect.
> Only other pistol that I somewhat liked was a XDM, but... That HK was like it was made for my hand. (Of course it is nearly a 1,000 bucks, too... And they don't offer any discounts at all).



You don't want a 45

 HK's and XDM's are excellent, but I would really put some time into shooting and see if you wouldn't prefer a 9, 40, or 357. 

Check out the HK P2000sk in 357, you can get a 40 caliber barrel for it and just swap out. 357 is more than plenty of firepower for a concealed carry weapon and the p2000sk is a really quality weapon, very accurate, and more concealable then a 44 or 45.


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 12, 2014)

Rialaigh said:


> You don't want a 45
> 
> HK's and XDM's are excellent, but I would really put some time into shooting and see if you wouldn't prefer a 9, 40, or 357.
> 
> Check out the HK P2000sk in 357, you can get a 40 caliber barrel for it and just swap out. 357 is more than plenty of firepower for a concealed carry weapon and the p2000sk is a really quality weapon, very accurate, and more concealable then a 44 or 45.


It's not going to be concealed. I'm under 21, so cc isn't legal. Open carry for me is.
It's also hard to get "handgun" ammo for under 21, but I had a beretta CX4 carbine chambered for a 45 that I never had trouble with getting ammo for.
My buddy has a 40 and says that's an issue for him. I'll try to go buy a box of 357 and see how that works, because its kind of a pain in the *** if someone else has to buy it for me.
So, now knowin that it's gonna be open carry. Would you still go against a 45? That's the only pistol caliber I've actually shot besides a 9, but it's a pain to rent, since the ranges won't rent out a handgun for someone to shoot at a range without a parent there... So kind of hard to try out different calibers..


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 12, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Anyone got an opinion on a HK 45? Been looking for a good carry gun for a bit and it fit my hand perfect.
> Only other pistol that I somewhat liked was a XDM, but... That HK was like it was made for my hand. (Of course it is nearly a 1,000 bucks, too... And they don't offer any discounts at all).



I have an XD-s 45 and M&P 45. I liked the HK 45 when I shot it but I wasn't willing to pay to price tag at the time. For CCW the XD-S is amazing, I can pocket carry it if I really wanted to and it shoots very well for its size. I liked XDMs but not as much as my M&P. 

My next gun will be something in 357 sig. Nothing wrong with 9/40 but I grew up shooting 1911s so I never went with anything other than 45


----------



## Rialaigh (Jun 12, 2014)

9D4 said:


> It's not going to be concealed. I'm under 21, so cc isn't legal. Open carry for me is.
> It's also hard to get "handgun" ammo for under 21, but I had a beretta CX4 carbine chambered for a 45 that I never had trouble with getting ammo for.
> My buddy has a 40 and says that's an issue for him. I'll try to go buy a box of 357 and see how that works, because its kind of a pain in the *** if someone else has to buy it for me.
> So, now knowin that it's gonna be open carry. Would you still go against a 45? That's the only pistol caliber I've actually shot besides a 9, but it's a pain to rent, since the ranges won't rent out a handgun for someone to shoot at a range without a parent there... So kind of hard to try out different calibers..



Just curious on what state you live in where getting ammo is that much of a problem. I would still go against the 45, you want a compact or subcompact 357 for the power, or a 40 or 9, because when you turn 21 you will want to CC whatever you have. 

Also, if your wanting to shoot more, getting some reloading equipment off of midway USA is an excellent option. Its not hard to learn how to do properly, and I can make a box of 9 or 357 for less then 3 bucks a box. 

45 is a great sized weapon for putting large holes in stuff. 357 and, 9 and 40 with the proper ammo are just as lethal for use in self defense. I vastly prefer a smaller caliber then 45 or 44 for the comfort of the size of weapon and the kick. 357 is just flat out a fantastic round


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 12, 2014)

Rialaigh said:


> Just curious on what state you live in where getting ammo is that much of a problem. I would still go against the 45, you want a compact or subcompact 357 for the power, or a 40 or 9, because when you turn 21 you will want to CC whatever you have.
> 
> Also, if your wanting to shoot more, getting some reloading equipment off of midway USA is an excellent option. Its not hard to learn how to do properly, and I can make a box of 9 or 357 for less then 3 bucks a box.
> 
> 45 is a great sized weapon for putting large holes in stuff. 357 and, 9 and 40 with the proper ammo are just as lethal for use in self defense. I vastly prefer a smaller caliber then 45 or 44 for the comfort of the size of weapon and the kick. 357 is just flat out a fantastic round



Here in NM most places won't sell handgun ammo to anyone under 21, even if they might have a long gun chambered in it. .22LR is the only combo ammo that most places will sell 18-21 year olds.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 12, 2014)

9D4 said:


> It's not going to be concealed. I'm under 21, so cc isn't legal. Open carry for me is.
> It's also hard to get "handgun" ammo for under 21, but I had a beretta CX4 carbine chambered for a 45 that I never had trouble with getting ammo for.
> My buddy has a 40 and says that's an issue for him. I'll try to go buy a box of 357 and see how that works, because its kind of a pain in the *** if someone else has to buy it for me.
> So, now knowin that it's gonna be open carry. Would you still go against a 45? That's the only pistol caliber I've actually shot besides a 9, but it's a pain to rent, since the ranges won't rent out a handgun for someone to shoot at a range without a parent there... So kind of hard to try out different calibers..



Look at 10mm. Harder to find ammo for, but heavy rounds going very fast. But then again I'm a 10mm fanboy


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm going to be in Inglewood, co tonight (in about 3 hours, for the night.). Is that close to/convienent for the schedule of anyone that might want me to buy them a beer?


----------



## Tigger (Jun 12, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> I'm going to be in Inglewood, co tonight (in about 3 hours, for the night.). Is that close to/convienent for the schedule of anyone that might want me to buy them a beer?



Englewood?

If I wasn't working tomorrow I'd be up there, it's about an hour from me.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 12, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> I'm going to be in Inglewood, co tonight (in about 3 hours, for the night.). Is that close to/convienent for the schedule of anyone that might want me to buy them a beer?


Man, I went to paramedic school in Englewood. Weird little place...Have fun though! There's a pretty tasty Mexican place on Broadway called El Tepehuan.


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 12, 2014)

Rialaigh said:


> Just curious on what state you live in where getting ammo is that much of a problem. I would still go against the 45, you want a compact or subcompact 357 for the power, or a 40 or 9, because when you turn 21 you will want to CC whatever you have.



Shockingly, I'm actually in Az. You hear about how lax the gun laws are... But no where will actually sell you ammo. The only way I get the .45 ammo is to bring the CX4 in with me. They take a look at it, then they are able to legally sell it. You basically have to prove that it is for use in a rifle. No other way to get it. 

I went out for a quick desert trip with a friend after class today and he let me shoot his Beretta 92fs. That thing is pretty nice, too (plus, 6 more rounds if I remember right). He also gets military discount, so it's right at $500, vs the nearly $900 for the HK45... Mags are also like $30 bucks cheaper and you have the option of a 30 rd mag... Plus, way cheaper ammo. 
He definitely made that Beretta sound good. 

Didn't fit quite as good, but I think he still sold me on it.


----------



## SSwain (Jun 13, 2014)

Friday the 13th ...and a Full moon?
That's like Independence Day for all the crazies.


----------



## exodus (Jun 13, 2014)

SSwain said:


> Friday the 13th ...and a Full moon?
> That's like Independence Day for all the crazies.



And we had no transports yesterday, I don't think this will end well.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 13, 2014)

SSwain said:


> Friday the 13th ...and a Full moon?
> That's like Independence Day for all the crazies.


I'm glad this isn't my week on duty lol


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 13, 2014)

Currently on day 2 of my 14 day shift. So far 1 transport (seizures) 2 lacs that I sutured. 1 I&D with packing of an abdominal abscess . A couple ear infections that I treated with amoxicillin and clarithromycin , 2 pts who each had both ears fully impacted with wax (syringed out) and 13 or so consultations. 
Looks like it is going to be a good rotation.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 13, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> Currently on day 2 of my 14 day shift. So far 1 transport (seizures) 2 lacs that I sutured. 1 I&D with packing of an abdominal abscess . A couple ear infractions that I treated with amoxicillin and clarithromycin , 2 pts who each had both ears fully impacted with wax (syringed out) and 13 or so consultations.
> Looks like it is going to be a good rotation.


have I mentioned lately how much I want your job?


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 13, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> have I mentioned lately how much I want your job?




We are hiring....


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 13, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> We are hiring....


I'm not Canadian certified though


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 13, 2014)

Got to partake is some range therapy this morning. Broke my latest project gun. Fixed a newish gun. Shot three new onrs for the first time. Then I ruined my good day by going into work and finishing my reports. 

At least it was OT


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 13, 2014)

Welp, taking the ATCEMS Medic 1 written test tomorrow, then hopefully skills portion later in the day. Hopefully won't be competing against to many Paramedics for Basic slots!

Also have no idea what to wear considering it is not an actual interview. Think ill just go with the ole' shirt and tie.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 13, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> Currently on day 2 of my 14 day shift. So far 1 transport (seizures) 2 lacs that I sutured. 1 I&D with packing of an abdominal abscess . A couple ear infractions that I treated with amoxicillin and clarithromycin , 2 pts who each had both ears fully impacted with wax (syringed out) and 13 or so consultations.
> Looks like it is going to be a good rotation.



You work at an oil field of sorts right? Do they supply qtips?


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 13, 2014)

Tigger said:


> You work at an oil field of sorts right? Do they supply qtips?




That was part of the reason. Mostly the ear plugs .....but qtips as well.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 14, 2014)

Starting to fill out paperwork for Excelsior. Figured it might be something to kill time at work.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 14, 2014)

In Nova Scotia on vacation.  The longer I'm here, the more I want to start the reciprocity process.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jun 14, 2014)

So started working at an ER today. And I thought EMS abuse was bad. Worked fast track for about 2 hours of my 6 hour shift, had 3 different cases of toothache and one of eye pain. One of the toothache's, when the PA looked him up in the state database, had a two page long history of where and when he received pain meds. He got discharged from triage. The eye pain needed a wheelchair from the waiting room to fast track and had a "lazy" eye, but passed all vision tests and exams. Got a shot of some pain med, and suddenly, sprang up from the bed and walked herself out...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 14, 2014)

Had a motorcycle rider go down at around 100+mph. His $3000 gear was all destroyed, not a single injury on him. He ended up signing out AMA. Never thought I would say that lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 14, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Had a motorcycle rider go down at around 100+mph. His $3000 gear was all destroyed, not a single injury on him. He ended up signing out AMA. Never thought I would say that lol


another reason why gear is an amazing investment. only reason I'm still waking


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jun 14, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Had a motorcycle rider go down at around 100+mph. His $3000 gear was all destroyed, not a single injury on him. He ended up signing out AMA. Never thought I would say that lol



My front tire blew out on a curve while I was doing 70. I was wearing armor from my ankles down and my hips up...broke the hell out of my knee, but otherwise was just fine.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 14, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> So started working at an ER today. And I thought EMS abuse was bad. Worked fast track for about 2 hours of my 6 hour shift, had 3 different cases of toothache and one of eye pain. One of the toothache's, when the PA looked him up in the state database, had a two page long history of where and when he received pain meds. He got discharged from triage.




I don't mind toothaches in the ED. They're simple, assuming it isn't something like an early Ludwig's Angina. Dental block with lido, follow up with outpatient dentist.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 14, 2014)

The most dreaded diagnostic test in the ICU.....MRI.:angry:


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 14, 2014)

Chase said:


> The most dreaded diagnostic test in the ICU.....MRI.:angry:



Sorry :-(

At least it'll take up a good portion of your shift. Hopefully your coworkers can keep up with your other patient so you aren't too far behind when to get back to the unit.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 14, 2014)

Day 1 of ATCEMS hiring process done. On to the next one!


----------



## iftmedic (Jun 14, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Day 1 of ATCEMS hiring process done. On to the next one!



How was it?? Did you get a conditional offer?


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hmm...Interesting conversation with a med control doc today. I had to call to get a physician acknowledgement of a refusal, and he advised me my refusal was "denied." Adult patient, no apparent use of intoxicating substances, no head injury, fully alert and aware of surroundings, and normal vital signs. Don't really know what to make of that kind of demand to bring a patient in against their will.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 14, 2014)

It was good, well organized and didn't take as long as I thought it would. I did receive one, so hopefully it all works out in the end. One day at a time.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 14, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Hmm...Interesting conversation with a med control doc today. I had to call to get a physician acknowledgement of a refusal, and he advised me my refusal was "denied." Adult patient, no apparent use of intoxicating substances, no head injury, fully alert and aware of surroundings, and normal vital signs. Don't really know what to make of that kind of demand to bring a patient in against their will.


I generally tell the doc that they can talk to the patient themselves, but that I won't kidnap them. I've told docs on more than one occasion that they can come down and do it themselves if they want the patient kidnapped


----------



## exodus (Jun 15, 2014)

31 minute door to TPA time on our last call.  Within a minute of the bolus, he was able to move his left arm up and hold it up without an issue.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jun 15, 2014)

> 31 minute door to TPA time on our last call. Within a minute of the bolus, he was able to move his left arm up and hold it up without an issue.



Awesome.

What was the approximate event to table time?


----------



## Tigger (Jun 15, 2014)

Is it unreasonable to ask that my partner not show up smelling like a dead racoon?

Sheesh had to bring air freshener into the computer room to write a report.

"Oh come on dude I don't smell that bad." Yea, ya do.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jun 15, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> I don't mind toothaches in the ED. They're simple, assuming it isn't something like an early Ludwig's Angina. Dental block with lido, follow up with outpatient dentist.



They do seem pretty mundane. At least our triage has their head somewhat out of their butts and know who to send to us (at fast track). But let me tell you, we almost had a catastrophic disaster yesterday...we ran out of toradol :angry: But then after the nurse called up the pharmacist and gave her a piece of his mind, all was well.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 15, 2014)

So we had a 23 year old with chief complaint of seizures and altered mental status. Ended up with an ABG Lactic Acid of 16.6 and a PH of 7.1. 

We took him from one ER to another. All interstate driving 45 miles away. 

I just wish the hospital understood that going lights and sirens doesn't save that much time. People were slamming on their brakes and swerving all over the place trying to get out of the way. And it saved a whole 5 minutes maybe.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 15, 2014)

Where I'm at, we're not allowed to use lights and sirens on the freeway, unless we're on a call on the roadway we'll leave the lights on. Otherwise the only exception is if traffic backs up so bad it's faster to use the shoulder, and then you best be taking the first off ramp and procede on surface streets


----------



## Anjel (Jun 16, 2014)

It's pretty pointless I'm not gonna go faster than 75ish. People pass you left and right. I wish we could shut down at least on the freeway.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 16, 2014)

I've had some mixed feelings about lights and sirens on the freeway. It seems like even when there are a few cars on the road, they always seem to group up and get in the way somehow. I say just turn them on as needed, but I wonder how people react when the lights are turned on for a couple of seconds, they move out of the way, you pass by, and then you turn it off, lol. People are dumb, but I guess what other people think on the road doesn't really matter in the end.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 16, 2014)

Anjel said:


> So we had a 23 year old with chief complaint of seizures and altered mental status. Ended up with an ABG Lactic Acid of 16.6 and a PH of 7.1.
> 
> We took him from one ER to another. All interstate driving 45 miles away.
> 
> I just wish the hospital understood that going lights and sirens doesn't save that much time. People were slamming on their brakes and swerving all over the place trying to get out of the way. And it saved a whole 5 minutes maybe.




Every place I have ever worked, it was the attending medics decision. Didn't matter what the doc or nurse wanted. The driver could also decline or downgrade for safety/weather. 
I rarely ever go code if I can help it. I much prefer a smooth drive than be thrown around and be out at higher risk to save a couple minutes.


----------



## exodus (Jun 16, 2014)

Aprz said:


> I've had some mixed feelings about lights and sirens on the freeway. It seems like even when there are a few cars on the road, they always seem to group up and get in the way somehow. I say just turn them on as needed, but I wonder how people react when the lights are turned on for a couple of seconds, they move out of the way, you pass by, and then you turn it off, lol. People are dumb, but I guess what other people think on the road doesn't really matter in the end.



I use secondaries when I'm driving fast in the fast lane ER to a call hella far out into the desert, then light up if I need someone to move over, then back to secondaries when I pass them.


----------



## exodus (Jun 16, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Awesome.
> 
> What was the approximate event to table time?



Our dispatch to TPA time, was ~an hour and 15. Would have been quicker, but there was a few issues with the FD not taking the call seriously.

From initial event, just slightly over 4 hours.  He got facial droop and confused around dinner, but then it went away so they didn't call.  Came back while he was in the shower.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2014)

exodus said:


> Our dispatch to TPA time, was ~an hour and 15. Would have been quicker, but there was a few issues with the FD not taking the call seriously.
> 
> From initial event, just slightly over 4 hours.  He got facial droop and confused around dinner, but then it went away so they didn't call.  Came back while he was in the shower.



An hour and 15? Where the heck was the call at?


----------



## Aprz (Jun 16, 2014)

exodus said:


> I use secondaries when I'm driving fast in the fast lane ER to a call hella far out into the desert, then light up if I need someone to move over, then back to secondaries when I pass them.


I wish I could do that. Although our ambulance has a switch for both primaries and secondaries, the lights are the exact same instead of just the back only so I don't ever use secondaries (cause it's the same as primary lights).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2014)

exodus said:


> I use secondaries when I'm driving fast in the fast lane ER to a call hella far out into the desert, then light up if I need someone to move over, then back to secondaries when I pass them.





Aprz said:


> I wish I could do that. Although our ambulance has a switch for both primaries and secondaries, the lights are the exact same instead of just the back only so I don't ever use secondaries (cause it's the same as primary lights).



And then there I am, using no lights or sirens or anything on the freeway. Traffic is usually moving at 80mph anyway.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 16, 2014)

We run code on the freeway and I hate it. There's a massive flatscreen in the comm center so they can see us as we go by certain places. I can't stand it


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> We run code on the freeway and I hate it. There's a massive flatscreen in the comm center so they can see us as we go by certain places. I can't stand it



I love our policy regarding that. No code unless traffic is under 15mph.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 17, 2014)

Day 2 of ATCEMS finished up today, last big hurdle is tomorrow. Hoping to be on that final eligibility list.


----------



## exodus (Jun 17, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> An hour and 15? Where the heck was the call at?



PS.

On scene ~25 mins.  That's dispatch to TPA, not dispatch to door time.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 17, 2014)

exodus said:


> PS.
> 
> On scene ~25 mins.  That's dispatch to TPA, not dispatch to door time.



Ahhh ok. I was thinking that was dispatch to door time. With that time frame I was thinking either go to EMC (if it was out east) or fly 'em out.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2014)

Six calls in our first 25 hours... all my truck. My black cloud is strong this week


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2014)

And on a completely unrelated note.... I met RocketMedics father yesterday lol


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice to do some real paramedicine on occasion...Interesting patient last night with a HR of 220. Wide QRS ~.200, no history of BBB. No capture or fusion beats, left axis deviation of -50, and no concordance. Ended up interpreting it as SVT and treated successfully with 6 mg of Adenosine.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 18, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Nice to do some real paramedicine on occasion...Interesting patient last night with a HR of 220. Wide QRS ~.200, no history of BBB. No capture or fusion beats, left axis deviation of -50, and no concordance. Ended up interpreting it as SVT and treated successfully with 6 mg of Adenosine.


I wanna see the 12-lead! What made you decide it was SVT with abberancy?


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 18, 2014)

Aprz said:


> I wanna see the 12-lead! What made you decide it was SVT with abberancy?









No extreme axis deviation, no concordance in precordial leads, RS in V6, no signs of AV dissociation, no capture or fusion beats. Also, and perhaps most importantly, the patient had one previous episode that was terminated successfully with what sounded to be Adenosine. Being a thinking man, I wasn't in the mood to mess with what had worked in the past.


I did just notice Josephson's sign in V6 and III though...Either way, the adenosine worked.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 18, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> No extreme axis deviation, no concordance in precordial leads, RS in V6, no signs of AV dissociation, no capture or fusion beats. Also, and perhaps most importantly, the patient had one previous episode that was terminated successfully with what sounded to be Adenosine. Being a thinking man, I wasn't in the mood to mess with what had worked in the past.
> 
> 
> I did just notice Josephson's sign in V6 and III though...Either way, the adenosine worked.


thanks for posting. admittedly I was going the v-tach route. good catch


----------



## Clare (Jun 19, 2014)

I hate being up at 1 am, everybody else is asleep, I have to resort to having the most interesting one-and-a-half-sided conversations with whatever is on TV.

Somebody please come rescue me from infomercials and foreign language programs I do not understand!


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jun 19, 2014)

Clare said:


> I hate being up at 1 am, everybody else is asleep, I have to resort to having the most interesting one-and-a-half-sided conversations with whatever is on TV.



I hate being up at 1 pm, everyone else is awake, they insist on having the most boring two sided conversations with me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 19, 2014)

Interview for a PRN job at a local Lear flight service Tuesday, and interview for a PRN job with UNMH Lifeguard Friday!


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 19, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Interview for a PRN job at a local Lear flight service Tuesday, and interview for a PRN job with UNMH Lifeguard Friday!



Good luck! I find out tomorrow where I stand with ATCEMS. Getting kind of restless waiting for the list to come out.:wacko:


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 19, 2014)

Well just got word a buddy and I are getting sponsored by our employer for Paramedic school. Not only will we not pay for tuition, books, uniforms, certs, etc but we WILL continue getting our Full pay check and benefits during the program. !!!!!


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 19, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> Well just got word a buddy and I are getting sponsored by our employer for Paramedic school. Not only will we not pay for tuition, books, uniforms, certs, etc but we WILL continue getting our Full pay check and benefits during the program. !!!!!



That's awesome. Congrats. So you have no reason to not rock paramedic school, then


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 19, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> That's awesome. Congrats. So you have no reason to not rock paramedic school, then


can't wait man! I've been studying the material for a few months now. along with never being stagnant on learning in general. thanks to you guys as well for some knowledge. 4.5 yrs on a busy 911 system helps too I guess lol


----------



## intellectualfish (Jun 20, 2014)

Had a patient the other day with a head ache that she claimed got worse with concentration/thinking. So, being the perennial smart a** that I am, I decided to document her pain as, "Non-specific head pain, with exertion (pt. states that her brain hurts her when she thinks too hard.)"


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 20, 2014)

Noticed some flashy red lights out the living room window, walked outside just in time to see my neighbor being driven away in the ambulance, followed by the paramedic squad while the rest of them were piling into their car to follow


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 20, 2014)

Working at Firefly today. Expecting 300,000 people at this festival. :/ Should be ... Interesting.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 20, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Working at Firefly today. Expecting 300,000 people at this festival. :/ Should be ... Interesting.


I find myself working BLS there this year. It will definitely be some kind of interesting.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 20, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> I find myself working BLS there this year. It will definitely be some kind of interesting.




Why didn't you take an ALS spot?


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 20, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Why didn't you take an ALS spot?


Messed up and didn't talk to Kent County in time. Certainly plan on it next year though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 20, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Messed up and didn't talk to Kent County in time. Certainly plan on it next year though.




Cool. I'll send you an email with the contact info, if you need it. If you're out here today, I'm at north first aid, with the crew from 42.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll be there at midnight if you're still around. Looks like I'm arriving just in time for the festivities to really begin!


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 20, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Working at Firefly today. Expecting 300,000 people at this festival. :/ Should be ... Interesting.



Working EDC tomorrow night. I think we will have to compare and contrast. Enjoy dumb kids that can't handle drugs and alcohol!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 20, 2014)

Kids... Don't do meth.


----------



## exodus (Jun 20, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> Working EDC tomorrow night. I think we will have to compare and contrast. Enjoy dumb kids that can't handle drugs and alcohol!



I wanna go to EDC.


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 20, 2014)

exodus said:


> I wanna go to EDC.



I use to think the same way but there are too many people and it's hot


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 20, 2014)

Agreed. It's hot here and there's lots of people. And dirt.


----------



## exodus (Jun 20, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Agreed. It's hot here and there's lots of people. And dirt.



That why you sleep in the day and come out at night!

In other news, we have been at our comfort station for 5 hours.


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 20, 2014)

exodus said:


> That why you sleep in the day and come out at night!
> 
> In other news, we have been at our comfort station for 5 hours.



It hasn't been much cooler at night around here.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 20, 2014)

This would be me (heart) if I went shopping with my wife after a long shift .


----------



## Clare (Jun 20, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> This would be me (heart) if I went shopping with my wife after a long shift .



Speaking of Batman, I recently had the opportunity to watch the old Batman movies from the 90s; freaking awesome; I had not seem them in nearly twenty years.  

Now I feel old .... sigh!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2014)

I got bored and realized I brought my Danbo to work this week, and my camera lives in the ambulance while I'm on duty


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 20, 2014)

Clare said:


> Speaking of Batman, I recently had the opportunity to watch the old Batman movies from the 90s; freaking awesome; I had not seem them in nearly twenty years.
> 
> Now I feel old .... sigh!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCS_kif7qfk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M8FC7uZj3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 20, 2014)

Found out today I jumped the last big hurdle with ATCEMS. Thought it was a long shot, but getting pretty close!


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 21, 2014)

So far, my big Firefly experience has been sitting in a parking lot devoid of all life except my partner and me. Our assigned "district" overnight was the public safety staging point, which has a large empty parking lot and a couple leftover cop cars. This may have been a poor decision.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 21, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> So far, my big Firefly experience has been sitting in a parking lot devoid of all life except my partner and me. Our assigned "district" overnight was the public safety staging point, which has a large empty parking lot and a couple leftover cop cars. This may have been a poor decision.




That sucks. Next year, ALS for sure. Were the medics busy last night?


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 21, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> That sucks. Next year, ALS for sure. Were the medics busy last night?


No one really did much past 2. Earlier than that the inside crews were pretty slammed.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm there tonight, from 8p to 8a. I had a lot of "unconscious person calls" yesterday. When I showed up, they all jumped up and walked away. Hahaha. No ALS transports or any real contact. All I got yesterday was a sunburn.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 21, 2014)

I have the weekend off, and after a great dinner with my lady, I decided I wanted to crash hard so I took some Tylenol PM. Yeah, didn't work. I was up most of the night, tired and exhausted but couldn't sleep for more than 15 minutes. 

I'm hoping this coffee will give me a good pick-me-up so I can enjoy the day.

Happy first day of summer!


----------



## iftmedic (Jun 21, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Found out today I jumped the last big hurdle with ATCEMS. Thought it was a long shot, but getting pretty close!



Yeah my buddy just got email that he passed Interview and he will be ranked shortly..


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jun 21, 2014)

So I'm trying to say every and any word I can possibly think of to piss off the EMS gods and get me some patients in the ED. Quiet. Quiet. Quiet. I've been here for about 2 hours with nada a patient.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 21, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> So I'm trying to say every and any word I can possibly think of to piss off the EMS gods and get me some patients in the ED. Quiet. Quiet. Quiet. I've been here for about 2 hours with nada a patient.


I know the feeling. I'm coming up on twenty four hours without a call... I'm bored


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 21, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> So I'm trying to say every and any word I can possibly think of to piss off the EMS gods and get me some patients in the ED. Quiet. Quiet. Quiet. I've been here for about 2 hours with nada a patient.




Shine your boots and make lunch. That always does it.


----------



## Gymratt (Jun 21, 2014)

That's a great way to cause someone to dial 911 around here lol.


----------



## Angel (Jun 21, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I got bored and realized I brought my Danbo to work this week, and my camera lives in the ambulance while I'm on duty




what kind of camera is that?


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 21, 2014)

Ready for EDC. Trenta coffee and red bull. Busy night to come


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 21, 2014)

Angel said:


> what kind of camera is that?


its a Nikon D7000 with a Nikkor 18-200 lens on it


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 21, 2014)

The calm before the storm. This is not the main festival area, There's another stage in the camping area I'm stationed in. Also thousand of campers. And lots of beer.


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 21, 2014)

It's only 102


----------



## exodus (Jun 22, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> It's only 102



You, I hate you.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 22, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> The calm before the storm. This is not the main festival area, There's another stage in the camping area I'm stationed in. Also thousand of campers. And lots of beer.


The storm.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jun 22, 2014)

Nights like tonight suck, and explain why I hate answering phones outside of work. Still, it's hard to explain to my wife that I don't like using one because of the horrible things I've heard on one. I will never get why anyone could get entertainment from listening to phone recordings on that stupid A&E show.


----------



## exodus (Jun 22, 2014)

<3 - http://radio.com/edc-live-stream-2014/


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 22, 2014)

Happy Sunday Morning to all of our EMTLifers! I hope that wherever you are, working or at home with loved ones, that you enjoy the day to its fullest.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jun 22, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> Happy Sunday Morning to all of our EMTLifers! I hope that wherever you are, working or at home with loved ones, that you enjoy the day to it's fullest.



If I ever catch a break in the calls and get to sleep at some point, I might just.


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 22, 2014)

Holy cow what a night.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 22, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> Holy cow what a night.




Us too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most people behaved well.


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 22, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Us too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My partner used 15 if versed and we transferred a good 25 people up to the main med tent where there were dr and RN. I worked 1615-0600. It was non stop craziness. We had a stacked line up of DJs last night. But all in all it was a fun night


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 22, 2014)

Second RSI done this week. First chest tube placed  fun week so far


----------



## Tigger (Jun 22, 2014)

Mmm getting those summer turns and selfies...


----------



## Angel (Jun 22, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Second RSI done this week. First chest tube placed  fun week so far




Jealous...gotta get out of Cali!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 22, 2014)

Angel said:


> Jealous...gotta get out of Cali!



It's fun  and instead of taking those critical patients to our bandaid stand, we do this with them instead


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 22, 2014)

"I suggest we take the cook's body into the study"
"Why would we do that."
"I'm a butler. I like to keep the kitchen tidy."


----------



## Anjel (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh man that took me a minute lol


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 23, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Oh man that took me a minute lol




He explains at the beginning of the film that the butler is responsible for keeping the kitchen and dinning room tidy.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 23, 2014)

iftmedic said:


> Yeah my buddy just got email that he passed Interview and he will be ranked shortly..



It was supposed to come out friday, but then they said today. Have been refreshing the page all day making myself crazy.


----------



## exodus (Jun 23, 2014)

Well, got my transfer application in. 20 bucks a day in gas is too much for me.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 23, 2014)

Dear Southern California EMTs,
Arrowhead Regional Medicine Center will be closed to traumas tomorrow from 6:30am to 6:00PM. Please torture... errr... educate... the new interns at Loma Linda instead.

/That is all.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2014)

exodus said:


> Well, got my transfer application in. 20 bucks a day in gas is too much for me.



You're going to miss our division. 

Has anyone ever ran into a situation where they have a patient who will be in sinus tach and then when you roll them on one side (right side in this case) they will go into V-tach with pulses until you roll them back to their back? When we rolled him on his left side he stayed sinus tach.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Dear Southern California EMTs,
> Arrowhead Regional Medicine Center will be closed to traumas tomorrow from 6:30am to 6:00PM. Please torture... errr... educate... the new interns at Loma Linda instead.
> 
> /That is all.



What was that? Bring all trauma patients to ARMC? I'll spread the word


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 24, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Dear Southern California EMTs,
> Arrowhead Regional Medicine Center will be closed to traumas tomorrow from 6:30am to 6:00PM. Please torture... errr... educate... the new interns at Loma Linda instead.
> 
> /That is all.



I work in the high desert.....I will bring all traumas there


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 24, 2014)

Addrobo said:


> I work in the high desert.....I will bring all traumas there


I heard LLUMC has cookies for the crews bringing in traumas.*

*Your millage may vary. Never have seen cookies. Void where prohibited.


----------



## Angel (Jun 24, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> It's fun  and instead of taking those critical patients to our bandaid stand, we do this with them instead



Aaaaand you just got a photobucket stal...I mean follower! Lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2014)

Angel said:


> Aaaaand you just got a photobucket stal...I mean follower! Lol


lol I post more ti my facebook page than there
http://www.facebook.com/stretchermonkeyphoto


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 24, 2014)

How is everyone doing today? It's been a few months, ok closer to a year, lol since I was last on


----------



## exodus (Jun 24, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> You're going to miss our division.
> 
> Has anyone ever ran into a situation where they have a patient who will be in sinus tach and then when you roll them on one side (right side in this case) they will go into V-tach with pulses until you roll them back to their back? When we rolled him on his left side he stayed sinus tach.



Probably. I'm hoping to still pick up EMT shifts in PS.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 24, 2014)

exodus said:


> Probably. I'm hoping to still pick up EMT shifts in PS.



FWIW I have never seen employees from other divisions pick up shifts for us. Don't know if you heard or have seen differently.


----------



## exodus (Jun 24, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> FWIW I have never seen employees from other divisions pick up shifts for us. Don't know if you heard or have seen differently.



I've seen it a few for medics.  It will be very far and few in between if it happens.  It's not really worth it for EMT's since most wouldn't live near the desert.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 24, 2014)

exodus said:


> I've seen it a few for medics.  It will be very far and few in between if it happens.  It's not really worth it for EMT's since most wouldn't live near the desert.



I've seen some medic shifts open in the 24 hour stations of the pass area. I would love to pick one of those up. I could walk to the station in 5 minutes haha


----------



## MMiz (Jun 24, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> How is everyone doing today? It's been a few months, ok closer to a year, lol since I was last on


Good to see you!  What have you been up to?


----------



## Clare (Jun 25, 2014)

Seriously people learn to drive! It's only a bit of water on the road and traffic grinds to a halt, 40 minutes to go 9 km, good heavens! Grr!


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 25, 2014)

...and today I learned not to tempt the trauma gods. 

/something something work 17 hours, log 16.


----------



## Clare (Jun 25, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> ...and today I learned not to tempt the trauma gods.
> 
> /something something work 17 hours, log 16.



I've heard from a few in the hospital those House Officer long days are pretty terrible!


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 25, 2014)

I was working one of our swing shifts, 12 hour units, 0730-1930 today. And of course, right at 1930hrs, literally about 2 seconds before we could call Out Of Service (our other 12 hr ambulance was on the radio doing just that) we get dispatched to a call, which get this, happened to be our ONLY call the entire day. Go figure, right?


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 25, 2014)

Well... I messed up pretty bad tonight. First thing I've ever done to earn myself an actual court date. 
Secluded highway with no one on it and still two more hours to get home.. Next thing I know there's some pretty lights in my mirror and he clocked me at 88 mph. Which is criminal (anything over 85 in az is reckless driving).
Yep. I'm officially freaking out about this. 
Thought it was just a fine but apparently there's a pretty real possibility of jail time.


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 25, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> I was working one of our swing shifts, 12 hour units, 0730-1930 today. And of course, right at 1930hrs, literally about 2 seconds before we could call Out Of Service (our other 12 hr ambulance was on the radio doing just that) we get dispatched to a call, which get this, happened to be our ONLY call the entire day. Go figure, right?


Did you make your daily tribute to the dispatch gods?? This is what happens when you don't!


----------



## exodus (Jun 25, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Well... I messed up pretty bad tonight. First thing I've ever done to earn myself an actual court date.
> Secluded highway with no one on it and still two more hours to get home.. Next thing I know there's some pretty lights in my mirror and he clocked me at 88 mph. Which is criminal (anything over 85 in az is reckless driving).
> Yep. I'm officially freaking out about this.
> Thought it was just a fine but apparently there's a pretty real possibility of jail time.



Go in front of the judge, act sorry, explain that you are about to complete medic school, and this infraction may greatly affect your ability to work and livelyhood. Then ask if you could work a bunch of community service hours to get it down to 84 or a lesser charge.

Edit: If you're really worried, find one of those 200 dollar attorney's for traffic court and get them to handle it.


----------



## Clare (Jun 25, 2014)

Going to bed and it's not even 6.30 pm .... getting worse in these advanced years


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 25, 2014)

I second what exodus said!


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 25, 2014)

Clare said:


> Going to bed and it's not even 6.30 pm .... getting worse in these advanced years



On our days off, it's not out of the norm for us to be falling asleep on the couch at 8:30.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 25, 2014)

Clare said:


> Going to bed and it's not even 6.30 pm .... getting worse in these advanced years











Chimpie said:


> On our days off, it's not out of the norm for us to be falling asleep on the couch at 8:30.



On my working days it's not unusual to be dozing off on the recliners at 8:30. If I'm not on a call that is.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jun 25, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Well... I messed up pretty bad tonight. First thing I've ever done to earn myself an actual court date.
> Secluded highway with no one on it and still two more hours to get home.. Next thing I know there's some pretty lights in my mirror and he clocked me at 88 mph. Which is criminal (anything over 85 in az is reckless driving).
> Yep. I'm officially freaking out about this.
> Thought it was just a fine but apparently there's a pretty real possibility of jail time.



One of our trucks got pulled over for doing 87 in AZ, I don't know what they actually got written for, but I do know they got away with traffic school.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 25, 2014)

exodus said:


> Go in front of the judge, act sorry, explain that you are about to complete medic school, and this infraction may greatly affect your ability to work and livelyhood. Then ask if you could work a bunch of community service hours to get it down to 84 or a lesser charge.
> 
> Edit: If you're really worried, find one of those 200 dollar attorney's for traffic court and get them to handle it.


You need a lawyer.  Get a local one that knows the system and you'll be okay.


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 25, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> One of our trucks got pulled over for doing 87 in AZ, I don't know what they actually got written for, but I do know they got away with traffic school.


They normally only cite it as excessive speed (criminal speeding). He decided to give me that and reckless driving. For a total of what will be 11 points on my license if it goes through, which will be a suspension if I get any more violations at all within 3 years.
It's a total of a potential 6 months jail and minimal 1,300 of fines. So... Yep an atty is retained as of this morning.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 25, 2014)

9D4 said:


> They normally only cite it as excessive speed (criminal speeding). He decided to give me that and reckless driving. For a total of what will be 11 points on my license if it goes through, which will be a suspension if I get any more violations at all within 3 years.
> It's a total of a potential 6 months jail and minimal 1,300 of fines. So... Yep an atty is retained as of this morning.



Remind me not to move to AZ


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 25, 2014)

My day off has kind of gone by faster than I wish, but the morning was pretty productive so I can't complain. And the fact that I got an hour nap in.

How's everyone elses day going?


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 25, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> My day off has kind of gone by faster than I wish, but the morning was pretty productive so I can't complain. And the fact that I got an hour nap in.
> 
> How's everyone elses day going?



Waiting for the civil service list to come out still...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 25, 2014)

Waiting for an email from work. If no news is good news, it's got to be great.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2014)

Waiting to hear from my fixed wing interview. The interview and testing was harder than hell, but I did very well


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 25, 2014)

Well, I got called out on Facebook to do the cold water donation challenge. Should be fun.


----------



## Kevinf (Jun 25, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well, I got called out on Facebook to do the cold water donation challenge. Should be fun.



I as well (same partner as mentioned below in fact). I donated $100 to our local food bank.


I find humor in the size difference between my usual partner and myself:


----------



## Angel (Jun 26, 2014)

lol what size is that?! 
I wear a 6 and those look about the same


----------



## Anjel (Jun 26, 2014)

Angel said:


> lol what size is that?!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well, I got called out on Facebook to do the cold water donation challenge. Should be fun.



Who are you donating to? Code Green is doing a fundraiser...  Just sayin lol


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 26, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Waiting for an email from work. If no news is good news, it's got to be great.


I'm rooting for you!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 26, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Who are you donating to? Code Green is doing a fundraiser...  Just sayin lol



I wish I could have. The person who challenged me requested where I was to make my donation to (wildland firefighters foundation).


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 26, 2014)

Civil service list came out today. Pretty much right where I need to be for the upcoming academy as long as I pass the next step, which I can not control so a little nerve racking. I know a few people on here know people that were in the process? Interested to know how they did!


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 26, 2014)

Well done. What's your next step?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 27, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> I'm rooting for you!




Thanks. I'm #4 and there are 3 promotional slots. Oh well.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 27, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Thanks. I'm #4 and there are 3 promotional slots. Oh well.



Which one of the three would you like us to take out?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Which one of the three would you like us to take out?



I know places to hide bodies


DEmedic said:


> Thanks. I'm #4 and there are 3 promotional slots. Oh well.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 27, 2014)

TJ can throw them out of airplanes


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jun 27, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I know places to hide bodies



Around here, I believe that's "Anywhere except actually within the city limits of Albuquerque or Santa Fe".

Hell, I'm pretty sure main street in Espanola would be the ideal combination of ease of access and absolute security that it won't be investigated...of course, you'd have to go to Espanola...


----------



## Angel (Jun 27, 2014)

Anjel said:


>



bahaha touche!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 27, 2014)

For some reason I decided to not sleep.  Time to close my eyes for 45 minutes of rest before work.   Oh why did I stay up all night watching Doctor Who?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 27, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I know places to hide bodies




Thanks. I'll just wait my turn.  

We're short medics. Eliminating one would just mean mandatory OT.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 27, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Well done. What's your next step?



Background check is all I am waiting on as of now. Would hate to not get a job due to my credit score/past haha.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 27, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> For some reason I decided to not sleep.  Time to close my eyes for 45 minutes of rest before work.   Oh why did I stay up all night watching Doctor Who?



I don't understand everyone's obsession with Doctor Who.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 27, 2014)

If it makes you feel better the first three hours past midnight was cops reloaded!


----------



## Kevinf (Jun 27, 2014)

Angel said:


> lol what size is that?!
> I wear a 6 and those look about the same



She wears size 5.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 28, 2014)

That moment when you're about 10 minutes from getting off shift and your heart sinks just a little bit when over the radio you hear your regional dispatch tone out your neighboring department for a traffic collision on the very freeway you were planning on taking home, in the same direction you need to go..


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hmmm, a house if filled with explosive materials that are to hard to get out so the bomb squad is burning the house to the ground, in the middle of a neighborhood. Haven't heard of that before


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 28, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Hmmm, a house if filled with explosive materials that are to hard to get out so the bomb squad is burning the house to the ground, in the middle of a neighborhood. Haven't heard of that before



They did this to a house in the County of San Diego a couple of years ago.


----------



## questing answers (Jun 28, 2014)

That does seem pretty obscene. Although, within the drag world, there are performers known as "Bio-queens", who are born biological women. Don't ask me about that one...


----------



## Rhonda (Jun 28, 2014)

Returning to station for yet another truck because our ac went out again. Oh the joys of summer. Can't wait for my beach day tomorrow !!


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 28, 2014)

Anyone ever been denied a job due to credit? Know how seriously EMS agencies look at it? Trying to settle my mind a little bit lol.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 29, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Anyone ever been denied a job due to credit? Know how seriously EMS agencies look at it? Trying to settle my mind a little bit lol.



That's one of our hiring steps as well, but I've never known anybody to get disqualified because of it. What I was told was as long as you're credit is not completely f'd, you should be fine. I wouldn't worry about it. Especially since there's nothing you can do about it now, anyway.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 29, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> That's one of our hiring steps as well, but I've never known anybody to get disqualified because of it. What I was told was as long as you're credit is not completely f'd, you should be fine. I wouldn't worry about it. Especially since there's nothing you can do about it now, anyway.



Yeah I keep telling myself that there is literally nothing I can do about it, still not a pleasant feeling of the unknown. Whatever next time I post about it will be if it was a pass/fail 

Are yall civil service out there?


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 29, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Yeah I keep telling myself that there is literally nothing I can do about it, still not a pleasant feeling of the unknown. Whatever next time I post about it will be if it was a pass/fail
> 
> Are yall civil service out there?



Hopefully it's good news.

Yeah, we're civil service. I'm not the biggest fan of our hiring processes, but it is what it is.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 29, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Hopefully it's good news.
> 
> Yeah, we're civil service. I'm not the biggest fan of our hiring processes, but it is what it is.



This is my first run at civil service, so I don't know much about other places, but so far I haven't encountered anything out of the blue. Just wish it didn't take almost two months haha.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeah, that's one of my qualms. Two months is fast compared to our process. I was in the first class of three, and it took me nine months to process. The third class from my list took ~15 months.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 29, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Yeah, that's one of my qualms. Two months is fast compared to our process. I was in the first class of three, and it took me nine months to process. The third class from my list took ~15 months.



Wow I will take my two months and run with it


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 29, 2014)

So..... Next Wednesday night is the 10th anniversary since my brother passed. The saloon he worked at is holding a memorial and the owner Jeremiah came up with my contact number. They want me to intro the night to everyone by being the first one of the night to ride one of the bulls... 
So, if I don't post again after then... h34r:

Another note. I got my station assignment for vehiculars yesterday. I completely by chance got put on shift with my former EMT instructor. Thought that was too awesome.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 29, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> This is my first run at civil service, so I don't know much about other places, but so far I haven't encountered anything out of the blue. Just wish it didn't take almost two months haha.



I think that's the fastest CS process I've ever heard of by far. I work for a non CS government entity and it took about that long and I had two competitors for the spot...


----------



## Anjel (Jun 29, 2014)

On another note. 

8 patient transports in 4.5 hours.

2 of which were a 21 and 26 yom. Both on the same motorcycle going 55mph at about 2200. No helmets no head light. Car pulls out in front of them and they hit and go flying. Had to transport both since we were the only Unit available. 

I don't understand why people can't wear a damn helmet. The one kid had repetitive questioning and a BP of 196/100. Eventually lost consciousness in the ER. Just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 29, 2014)

Tigger said:


> I think that's the fastest CS process I've ever heard of by far. I work for a non CS government entity and it took about that long and I had two competitors for the spot...



Then no complaints from me  they are in the need for personnel to fill up their rather new P/B truck system so that probably has something to do with it to even out the numbers


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 1, 2014)

Finally home. Our calls yesterday came in the wrong order, only 2 during the day, but 5 or 6 after dinner, including 3 after midnight.  Can finally lay in bed and relax without having to worry about dispatch buzzing me every 30 minutes or so lol


----------



## EMDispatch (Jul 1, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Anyone ever been denied a job due to credit? Know how seriously EMS agencies look at it? Trying to settle my mind a little bit lol.



The only place I worked that really looked at it seriously was a casino... And most of that was the state control agency, who even required my bank account info and asset lists, so they could make sure I wasn't stealing.

Two months is about what our EMS process is here and it's non CS. Dispatch takes about 6 months from initial application through the entire process. Right now I'm about 2 months, and halfway through the dispatch process for another larger agency.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 1, 2014)

EMDispatch said:


> The only place I worked that really looked at it seriously was a casino... And most of that was the state control agency, who even required my bank account info and asset lists, so they could make sure I wasn't stealing.
> 
> Two months is about what our EMS process is here and it's non CS. Dispatch takes about 6 months from initial application through the entire process. Right now I'm about 2 months, and halfway through the dispatch process for another larger agency.



Yeah I am beginning to become less and less worried about the credit. Only really focused on it due to the fact that it could be the only thing to hold me back at this point. Thanks for the info!


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 1, 2014)

How does that saying go...Two is one and one is none? Or something like that. I Just needed an excuse to buy another one


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 1, 2014)

Bragger... Lol


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 1, 2014)

That tan is what I am looking to get my slide or frame painted in. Or OD Green.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 1, 2014)

Well the US lost.  Good goal keeping by both teams.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 1, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Well the US lost.  Good goal keeping by both teams.




Meh... people care about flop-ball?


----------



## exodus (Jul 1, 2014)

I just stuck this on FB: 

Oh, whoever is on 107, I forgot to mention, unit 24240 is haunted. 2 nights before our last night on the unit, the pulse ox was sitting on the bench, and the compartment lights were off. I see the waveform bar bouncing back and forth through the back window, so I look in to see what it says. SPO2 of 72%, and HR of like 180's with full waveform on the bars... The probe was just sitting on the seat, not on anyones finger. I opened the back doors and it just stopped, I couldn't get it to read a value by moving it around, or setting it next to the sockets in the rig.
So I have determined, there's a ghost on the unit that likes the pulse-ox...


----------



## Angel (Jul 1, 2014)

medic job oh medic job, where art thou?
applied several places, heard back from 1 but 2.5 hours away for pt wasn't going to work....
silence from all the others ....so far


----------



## Tigger (Jul 2, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Meh... people care about flop-ball?



Not much flopping in that game. 

Not to mention that any sport where the athletes do stuff I can't even dream about makes it worth watching. Some of the goals are straight baffling.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 2, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Not much flopping in that game.
> 
> Not to mention that any sport where the athletes do stuff I can't even dream about makes it worth watching. Some of the goals are straight baffling.



I am not a soccer fan, but the last ten minutes or so of that game were fun to watch.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jul 2, 2014)

The wife got me a raptor for my birthday. Now if I can just land this new gig so I can start riding rigs part time on my off days.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 2, 2014)

After months of processing and hiring freezes, I'm officially an instructor at our University's EHS program.  About time!


----------



## Tigger (Jul 2, 2014)

EMDispatch said:


> The wife got me a raptor for my birthday. Now if I can just land this new gig so I can start riding rigs part time on my off days.



Let me preface this my saying I would have posted this even if you had not posted. This is not a slam on dispatchers by any means.

Anyway, on my shift it's my job to orient new part time staff and get them up to speed and meeting agency expectations. I genuinely enjoy this role, but lately my patience is being significantly stretched by a new hire who is also a local dispatcher and volunteer firefighter. He's incredibly enthusiastic and wants to learn to be a good EMT, but I can't figure out how to encourage him to be humble. His other jobs have given him some experience but he's got nothing on most of our staff, who average something like 17 years on the job. 

I try and educate on something simple like radio procedures and he blows me off citing his dispatch experience and then proceeds to screw it all up, so guess who takes that hit. I'm more worried about his interactions at the station, where he's making the all to common rookie mistake of trying to come off as salty but I'm not really sure how to approach that, I've already pulled him aside to tell him that the crews will either ignore him or eat him alive if he keeps that up. So far to no avail.

I don't want him to fail since we need part timers and some younger blood (like me) would be appreciated. Thoughts?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 2, 2014)

EMDispatch said:


> The wife got me a raptor for my birthday. Now if I can just land this new gig so I can start riding rigs part time on my off days.



Raptor? Clever girl...


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 2, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Let me preface this my saying I would have posted this even if you had not posted. This is not a slam on dispatchers by any means.
> 
> Anyway, on my shift it's my job to orient new part time staff and get them up to speed and meeting agency expectations. I genuinely enjoy this role, but lately my patience is being significantly stretched by a new hire who is also a local dispatcher and volunteer firefighter. He's incredibly enthusiastic and wants to learn to be a good EMT, but I can't figure out how to encourage him to be humble. His other jobs have given him some experience but he's got nothing on most of our staff, who average something like 17 years on the job.
> 
> ...



You just have to keep at it. Be firm, correct the problem as soon as it occurs. Don't wait for him to figure out. You're supposed to be his mentor, be one.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jul 2, 2014)

No offense taken,

We often have similar experiences with field guys moving into the comm center. They are just very different worlds. We all take pride in being competent, professionals, work our butts off to achieve that status, and quite frankly hate to relinquish it when we move into a new setting. It also doesn't help that dispatchers carry a big chip on their shoulder as being "second class citizens" of the public safety world.

Our CTOs often take a lot of time reminding them that while field experience will help you, it doesn't excuse you from training or prepare you for what you are doing now. Sometimes it does stick, other times is doesn't, and for some of them it takes a major event to humble them down. It just sucks that you can't win them all.


----------



## Clare (Jul 3, 2014)

You know I have realised what an absolutely horrible job I have sometimes.  

I have to deal with people who die, or most often, the families of people who have died, generally in violent or less than dignified circumstances, or people who are otherwise very ill or injured.  I have to deal with people who are suffering some sort of acute psychiatric crisis and there is little I can do for them, and on the other hand dealing with patients who do not need my services or expertise and are much better off not even calling us and going to a GP or pharmacy and sorting themselves out.  

I have to deal with working 8 or 9 hours straight before getting a decent break and wolfing food down between patients,  sleeping on the couch because I am so tired I feel that if I didn't get a power nap I'd be dangerously fatigued.

My days off are never the same, I work horribly unsocial hours and my housemates often question if I am alive because they have not seen me in so long.  I am told I am not good relationship stock because of my working schedule and am often collapsed on my days off from fatigue.  I have not had any decent adult human contact in months and months and no real romantic contact in many months more.

I am paid no more for my $20,000 degree than somebody who has done no formal university education.

I think I'm beginning to really regret the life choices I've made up until now and I am not sure I want to stay in this job much longer.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 3, 2014)

Your singing the song of the people there Clare. Hang in there, it will get better


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 3, 2014)

Clare said:


> You know I have realised what an absolutely horrible job I have sometimes.
> 
> I have to deal with people who die, or most often, the families of people who have died, generally in violent or less than dignified circumstances, or people who are otherwise very ill or injured.  I have to deal with people who are suffering some sort of acute psychiatric crisis and there is little I can do for them, and on the other hand dealing with patients who do not need my services or expertise and are much better off not even calling us and going to a GP or pharmacy and sorting themselves out.
> 
> ...



Take a vacation! or talk to admin about hours.


----------



## Clare (Jul 3, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Take a vacation! or talk to admin about hours.



You're kidding right? We work within a strictly defined watch system whereby there is no variation.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 3, 2014)

Clare said:


> You're kidding right? We work within a strictly defined watch system whereby there is no variation.


No way to cut back to part time for a bit and reevaluate if you'd like to continue? Sorry you're feeling that way though.


----------



## Rialaigh (Jul 3, 2014)

Clare said:


> You know I have realised what an absolutely horrible job I have sometimes.
> 
> I have to deal with people who die, or most often, the families of people who have died, generally in violent or less than dignified circumstances, or people who are otherwise very ill or injured.  I have to deal with people who are suffering some sort of acute psychiatric crisis and there is little I can do for them, and on the other hand dealing with patients who do not need my services or expertise and are much better off not even calling us and going to a GP or pharmacy and sorting themselves out.
> 
> ...




Quite frankly, if you have any other job options at all, and I mean at ALL, Quit. Not in 6 months, not in 3 months, just quit, state your needing to take some time off to adjust your career path, put your 2 weeks in, and get the hell out. If New Zealand is anything at all like the US then you will have little trouble getting a job in 6 months or a year if you choose to reenter the field. But seriously, if you feel that way for more than a week, and don't have a change of mind after discussing it with a few people, I would really advise you to get out now...don't fart around trying to make it better.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 3, 2014)

Wouldn't you know it, finish my first shift at the ER for medic school walk out to my truck and have a nice dent on the bed, rear door, and the mirror was folded in. No clue what time it happened and no one saw anything. ER didn't have cameras covering the parking lot and no note was left (not surprising). $1,650 is the initial rough estimate. Medic school is a lot more expensive than I thought.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 3, 2014)

Rialaigh said:


> Quite frankly, if you have any other job options at all, and I mean at ALL, Quit. Not in 6 months, not in 3 months, just quit, state your needing to take some time off to adjust your career path, put your 2 weeks in, and get the hell out. If New Zealand is anything at all like the US then you will have little trouble getting a job in 6 months or a year if you choose to reenter the field. But seriously, if you feel that way for more than a week, and don't have a change of mind after discussing it with a few people, I would really advise you to get out now...don't fart around trying to make it better.




This is the worst advice I have ever heard. Not everybody needs to quit when they have a period of job dissatisfaction. Talking to a colleague, talking to a therapist, taking an extended vacation, finding a hobby… all of these can help to temper those feelings of "what did I do". Anybody who's working EMS for a period of time has these feelings. We need to find ways to help our brothers and sisters, not just encourage them to take the path of least resistance by quitting.

It sounds like a little depression, something that a therapist and maybe some meds can help. Citalopram works wonders.

Whatever you do, realize that people want to help… There's always someone around to talk to, and probably somebody who's been through almost the exact same thing you're going through.


----------



## Rialaigh (Jul 3, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> This is the worst advice I have ever heard. Not everybody needs to quit when they have a period of job dissatisfaction. Talking to a colleague, talking to a therapist, taking an extended vacation, finding a hobby… all of these can help to temper those feelings of "what did I do". Anybody who's working EMS for a period of time has these feelings. We need to find ways to help our brothers and sisters, not just encourage them to take the path of least resistance by quitting.
> 
> It sounds like a little depression, something that a therapist and maybe some meds can help. Citalopram works wonders.
> 
> Whatever you do, realize that people want to help… There's always someone around to talk to, and probably somebody who's been through almost the exact same thing you're going through.




If this is a short period of job dissatisfaction I agree. If this is something you feel sometimes or after certain calls then I agree. If you hate your job all the time, then quit trying to make it work. How many medics and EMT's do you know that have hated what they do for years now, but won't leave because the job is easy, or the pay, or the state retirement, or...etc...etc...etc...

I for one cannot stand the number of people in our field that hate it and make it miserable for others and patients. 

All I was trying to say was if you think you need a career change, your sure, what your currently doing is not working, and there are no alternatives for extended vacation or other changes, then quit trying to make it work and just get out, not in 6 months, just get out now.


----------



## burnsmh (Jul 3, 2014)

Just saying...All the Karate Kid movies are on netflix now.

So, SWEEP THE LEG!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olQ3vaiv47I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2014)

Starting off our fourth with a fly out


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 4, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Starting off our fourth with a fly out




I am guessing a car accident?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2014)

Fire51 said:


> I am guessing a car accident?


Yep. Rollover with ejection about thirty miles out of town. Two counties responded to it


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 4, 2014)

Fire51 said:


> I am guessing a car accident?



Nah....shark attack!  :rofl:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 4, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Starting off our fourth with a fly out



We started with a weakness call that turned into respiratory failure, followed by respiratory arrest, followed by full arrest and called at the ER 20 minutes later.


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 4, 2014)

ffemt8978 said:


> Nah....shark attack!  :rofl:



hey it could have been some one traveling that had a heart attack. Don't joke around about sharks! That's one of my biggest fears! :rofl:


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jul 4, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Starting off our fourth with a fly out



Wait, I though you did fixed wing transports?

BTW Nice looking bird. Is that a EC145?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Wait, I though you did fixed wing transports?
> 
> BTW Nice looking bird. Is that a EC145?


Lol we do do fixed wings, but they can't land on the roadway. The rotor was closer to us than our airport. And its a Bell 407


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 4, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol we do do fixed wings, but they can't land on the roadway. The rotor was closer to us than our airport. And its a Bell 407



You guys can't shut down a whole road to let a plane land?!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> You guys can't shut down a whole road to let a plane land?!


I wish we could... but dps isnt a fan of the idea


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 4, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I wish we could... but dps isnt a fan of the idea



The FAA might have something to say about it too....:unsure:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2014)

ffemt8978 said:


> The FAA might have something to say about it too....:unsure:


Not like they are that important lol


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jul 4, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I wish we could... but dps isnt a fan of the idea



You'll only need about a mile to make a safe landing on a very flat and straight road...or you could equip all your planes with grab hooks and equip each major roadway with bungee retarders. 







Plus, you'll be helping the economy by having to hire all the construction crews to install it and all the rainbow wardrobed people to use it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 4, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> You'll only need about a mile to make a safe landing on a very flat and straight road...or you could equip all your planes with grab hooks and equip each major roadway with bungee retarders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ICS color codes vs Flight Deck color codes...

Talk about the proverbial Skittles Train Wreck...:rofl:


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 4, 2014)

We currently have a brush fire AND an over-the-side traffic collision/rescue on the freeway going on.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jul 4, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> You'll only need about a mile to make a safe landing on a very flat and straight road...or you could equip all your planes with grab hooks and equip each major roadway with bungee retarders.



I had this sudden image of stretching the line across the roadway from the rear bumpers of two rigs and having them gun it.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 4, 2014)

Just wrapped up my twelve hour shift.. now I'm home, eating supper, enduring the next (insert insanely amount of hours here) of fireworks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2014)

How we are spending fourth on downtime


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jul 4, 2014)

I love fireworks. It's lame how GA doesn't allow anything to get off the ground but never the less, silly laws don't hamper our patriotic spirit. *ENJOYING* (insert insanely large amount of hours) hours of fireworks,[chimpie] plus a professional show that we were able to see quite nicely from our front porch.


----------



## Clare (Jul 4, 2014)

What's the yellow stuff that guy has all over his hands? Some sort of dip? Didn't his mother ever tell him not to eat with his hands!


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 4, 2014)

Clare said:


> What's the yellow stuff that guy has all over his hands? Some sort of dip? Didn't his mother ever tell him not to eat with his hands!



It looks like the batter for the chicken wings to me?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2014)

Clare said:


> What's the yellow stuff that guy has all over his hands? Some sort of dip? Didn't his mother ever tell him not to eat with his hands!


Batter for the fish we fried


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 4, 2014)

Ummmm your making me hungry!   What was the breading?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 4, 2014)

I will never work SSM again. Having a comfy bunk in an air conditioned station is the only way to go.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Ummmm your making me hungry!   What was the breading?


Just some zataran Cajun seasoning lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I will never work SSM again. Having a comfy bunk in an air conditioned station is the only way to go.


Dude I agree. Im loving it. Girlfriend and puppy are in my trailer when I get back from calls


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 4, 2014)

Your girlfriend goes to work with you?!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Your girlfriend goes to work with you?!


Lol yes. Shes allowed to stay with me while on duty if I want.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 5, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol yes. Shes allowed to stay with me while on duty if I want.




Wish I had that option for my 2 and 3 week long shifts.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 5, 2014)

Yeah when you mentioned that earlier I was sold on that place as where I want to work.  Sussex would be fun to.  Or wake county.  Though I would love to work for whidby general just because it is in Washington and I love the weather here.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 5, 2014)

In Washington, I'd go to Skagit County medic one or Snohomish district 1.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 5, 2014)

What have I done?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 5, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> In Washington, I'd go to Skagit County medic one or Snohomish district 1.



I was supposed to visit Skagit co. in September. The baby decided to change those plans, though


----------



## Rhonda (Jul 5, 2014)

Anyone have the new yellow Red Bull yet??


----------



## exodus (Jul 5, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> Anyone have the new yellow Red Bull yet??



Is it god?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2014)

Hope everyone had a good fourth  no calls after the one we got right after we had eaten


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 5, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Hope everyone had a good fourth  no calls after the one we got right after we had eaten



4th of July no hitter for my night shift! Went to bed at 2300 and woke up well rested at 0645  I'll take it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 5, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> 4th of July no hitter for my night shift! Went to bed at 2300 and woke up well rested at 0645  I'll take it.




Same here. Truck never turned a wheel.


----------



## Rhonda (Jul 5, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Same here. Truck never turned a wheel.



Wow wish I could say the same. Ran 10 transported 6. Had a 34 mile transport and a late call.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 5, 2014)

Our crews got hammered last night and I'm joining the fun now. Back the station for the first time today. Yay short staffing.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 5, 2014)

Had 4 calls total with a total of 6 patient transported. Ended up transporting 3 patients from a TC around 70 miles to our trauma center (they were all minor injuries but because of the MOI the trauma center was the only one who would accept them).


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2014)

Had two calls yesterday, flew two patients out (one rotor and one fixed wing). Flew out one by fixed wing today. Been a nice couple days


----------



## Anjel (Jul 5, 2014)

12 hour shift. 11 transports. 2 priority 1 patients.

A full size van left the road and landed upside down in a river. Pt was still under water when we got there.

And then a guy with a full thickness burn to his hand and half a finger missing from a firework gone bad.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 5, 2014)

Degloving with partial amputations from a dune buggy rollover. That one got a flight.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 6, 2014)

So while some were getting some good sleep, some were working pretty hard, nobody got to do an escharotomy?


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> So while some were getting some good sleep, some were working pretty hard, nobody got to do an escharotomy?


When I read that, my thumb was covering the name. I thought "damn, transport is obsessed with those escharotomies... Oh... Definitely thought that post would be him...". 
Lmao


----------



## exodus (Jul 6, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Had 4 calls total with a total of 6 patient transported. Ended up transporting 3 patients from a TC around 70 miles to our trauma center (they were all minor injuries but because of the MOI the trauma center was the only one who would accept them).



I was one exit away when you guys cancelled us


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 6, 2014)

exodus said:


> I was one exit away when you guys cancelled us



It would have been pointless to have you guys take any of the patients. All 3 of them should have gone POV instead of the ambulance. But instead are going to have to pay for a 70 mile transport.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 6, 2014)

That's why our protocol in bold states. Do Not Backboard for Mechanism alone. Lol no matter the speed of the TC if they don't meet Step 1 or Step 2 trauma criteria they get transported to any of the local.hospitals


----------



## exodus (Jul 6, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It would have been pointless to have you guys take any of the patients. All 3 of them should have gone POV instead of the ambulance. But instead are going to have to pay for a 70 mile transport.



We took our time getting back so we hit PS right at 1930.  Stopped, at the summit, grabbed a drink, and checked out one of the signs off an exit.  Did you know you can ride quads and dirtbikes back there? There's a bunch of trails.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 6, 2014)

Today my ambulance has had an OD arrest with successful resus (purposeful movement on way to helicopter prior to sedation), a degloving dune buggy accident, a peds dirtbike versus tree with a 50 mile transport, a refusal, four other random cancels, and 250 miles in driving. Enough please. 

And to top it all off I left the window down when the last helicopter took off and now there is dirt everywhere.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 6, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It would have been pointless to have you guys take any of the patients. All 3 of them should have gone POV instead of the ambulance. But instead are going to have to pay for a 70 mile transport.



So... in other words I'm lucky I'm neither on nights nor trauma right now?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 6, 2014)

So my hospital had cupcakes on the 4th of July with little American Flags in it. I casually made the remark that "I guess we should really burn these instead of throwing them away." He was rather aghast to hear that, and then stated that he had never heard of the US Flag Code. 

Do people really not know these things?


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 6, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> So my hospital had cupcakes on the 4th of July with little American Flags in it. I casually made the remark that "I guess we should really burn these instead of throwing them away." He was rather aghast to hear that, and then stated that he had never heard of the US Flag Code.
> 
> Do people really not know these things?



I would say 50% of the population doesn't see the light of day on a regular basis. Never mind know what the flag code is. Love the U.S. but everyday I seem to find a reason to be ashamed of the society in one way or another!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 6, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> That's why our protocol in bold states. Do Not Backboard for Mechanism alone. Lol no matter the speed of the TC if they don't meet Step 1 or Step 2 trauma criteria they get transported to any of the local.hospitals


Same for us. We pretty much use the NEXUS criteria. 



exodus said:


> We took our time getting back so we hit PS right at 1930.  Stopped, at the summit, grabbed a drink, and checked out one of the signs off an exit.  Did you know you can ride quads and dirtbikes back there? There's a bunch of trails.



Yeah I heard that. We were passing Washington when you guys said you were down the hill. I was wondering what took you guys soo long haha.

And I honestly have no clue about riding there.


----------



## exodus (Jul 6, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Same for us. We pretty much use the NEXUS criteria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Figured you'd enjoy a day trip out there during the winter time on your bike. Apparently, there's a trail that goes down to a canal or something too. You can camp out there as well as long as it's within 100 feet of the road / trail.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 6, 2014)

exodus said:


> Figured you'd enjoy a day trip out there during the winter time on your bike. Apparently, there's a trail that goes down to a canal or something too. You can camp out there as well as long as it's within 100 feet of the road / trail.



Our spots are ocotillo wells (right by the salton sea) and Johnson valley up in the 29 palms area. 

I want to say we have gone riding off of red cloud road but it was so long ago I don't remember it.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 7, 2014)

A month of vacation officially done. Now to start a month and a half of FMLA. I'm going to go crazy


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 7, 2014)

Sounds like your having fun!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 7, 2014)

Started my A&P class today. From the time we left lab to walk to the lecture classroom... 3 people dropped the class lol


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 7, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Sounds like your having fun!



If I was able to go out and do vacation-like stuff, I would be. Once this new baby is able to go outdoors and do :censored::censored::censored::censored:, it'll be much more fun. Luckily I've got a couple of classes coming up to help this month and a half go by quicker.


----------



## Angel (Jul 7, 2014)

scheduled a test date with remsa...h34r:
uncertainty is at an all time high


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 7, 2014)

Good luck!!

Saw my ortho for my 90 day follow up today. Sounds like October 1st is gonna be the tentative cleared back to duty date.

The end is in sight!!


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jul 7, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Good luck!!
> 
> Saw my ortho for my 90 day follow up today. Sounds like October 1st is gonna be the tentative cleared back to duty date.
> 
> The end is in sight!!



Congrats


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jul 7, 2014)

Just got notification that boundtree was sending my company some backordered supplies, but I didn't remember having anything still out on backorder.

Called them up and it was 2 250ml bags of NS, from an order I placed back in January.

Thus continues the most ridiculous med shortage.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 7, 2014)

Price to fix my truck went from $1,650 when I got an estimate done at the body shop to $2,100 after my insurance adjuster went to the shop. Guess I'll figure out why the price jumped so much in a week to 10 days.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 7, 2014)

One of our suppliers isn't accepting any new orders for saline.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jul 7, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> One of our suppliers isn't accepting any new orders for saline.



Good thing saline is hardly ever used


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 7, 2014)

We live right by the ocean. 5 gallon bucket and some zip lock bags. Problem solved.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 7, 2014)

Getting excited. New spinal immobilization protocol (still using backboards thanks to local trauma surgeons, although more freedom there), freedom with pain control with the exception of headaches, and sedation protocols are rolling out.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 7, 2014)

Amendment to NREMT: If you can't figure out how to tell if you passed, you don't get your cert. This amendment serves to evaluate the student's ability to follow directions and not be a phuqtard.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 7, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Amendment to NREMT: If you can't figure out how to tell if you passed, you don't get your cert. This amendment serves to evaluate the student's ability to follow directions and not be a phuqtard.



I second this amendment haha


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 7, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Good luck!!
> 
> Saw my ortho for my 90 day follow up today. Sounds like October 1st is gonna be the tentative cleared back to duty date.
> 
> The end is in sight!!


Good news! How's the mobility?


----------



## Angel (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks! And congrats about your prognosis! Long time coming. 90 days will blast by. 



Handsome Robb said:


> Good luck!!
> 
> Saw my ortho for my 90 day follow up today. Sounds like October 1st is gonna be the tentative cleared back to duty date.
> 
> The end is in sight!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2014)

Finally home  Now to relax before I have to go do it again


----------



## Rialaigh (Jul 7, 2014)

our resupply is out of Veniguards, Saline, Ringers, Vec, and Etomidate, Also on backorder is glucagon....

Stoopid


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2014)

Rialaigh said:


> our resupply is out of Veniguards, Saline, Ringers, Vec, and Etomidate, Also on backorder is glucagon....
> 
> Stoopid


We've been out of vec too. Our last vials expired the first. Good thing we have sux and roc. We are getting ketamine instead of etomidate because of this shortage


----------



## Rialaigh (Jul 7, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> We've been out of vec too. Our last vials expired the first. Good thing we have sux and roc. We are getting ketamine instead of etomidate because of this shortage



We are supposed to be getting ketamine as an alternative to etomidate. We haven't had vec since last calendar year....don't carry roc...repeated sux pushes happen ...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2014)

Rialaigh said:


> We are supposed to be getting ketamine as an alternative to etomidate. We haven't had vec since last calendar year....don't carry roc...repeated sux pushes happen ...



Ketamine is an alternative for Propofol for us. I love having Roc as an option on our trucks.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 7, 2014)

Well after 9 hours of back to back calls I finally get a chance to eat!


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 8, 2014)

Rialaigh said:


> We are supposed to be getting ketamine as an alternative to etomidate. We haven't had vec since last calendar year....don't carry roc...repeated sux pushes happen ...


Wow, didn't even know vec and etomidate were part of the shortages. I (on the field provider level) haven't had difficulty restocking those from the hospitals lately, but I could see that being a bit of a problem as we don't carry ketamine or rocoronium as of now.


We do already have protocols for ketamine I guess, so it wouldn't be too hard to add that to the kits and Pyxis with a bit of in-service training. Roc on the other hand might be slightly more challenging from a bureaucratic standpoint.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 8, 2014)

That would explain why I can't restock vec. First ive heard of it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2014)

And apparently I managed to get myself into an argument about volunteer EMS on a gun forum. Really?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> That would explain why I can't restock vec. First ive heard of it.



From what I understand it's a partially political thing with the drug being one of a lethal injection cocktail that has come under scrutiny. So no one wnats to make it rightn ow


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 8, 2014)

Link?  Would love to read that!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Link?  Would love to read that!



http://www.glocktalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1533019&page=2

I'm waiting to see if the guy actually responds to me. This is just the public part.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 8, 2014)

oh TJ you volunteer hater you!  that was an amusing read.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 8, 2014)

Isn't FiremanMike a member here too? You two are doing EMTLife proud out there! I like reading the perspectives of people who aren't involved in EMS and our day to day debates over these subjects.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 8, 2014)

Had to take a verbal test for the resident in order for him to let me intubate his patient.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 8, 2014)

Followed up on the etomidate and vec shortage. Looks like we arent expecting any issues with etomidate. Looking at nimbex and roc to replace vec. The shortage will be over before that ever happens.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 9, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Good news! How's the mobility?



It's getting there. Forward flexion is good, external rotation is getting there. I can put my hand behind my head finally. Can't leave it there for long before it gets uncomfortable but getting closer!



TransportJockey said:


> And apparently I managed to get myself into an argument about volunteer EMS on a gun forum. Really?



Well played sir. "You don't know what you don't know."


----------



## Aprz (Jul 9, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Had to take a verbal test for the resident in order for him to let me intubate his patient.


What kind of questions did he ask you?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 9, 2014)

Aprz said:


> What kind of questions did he ask you?



Just the landmarks we are looking for, the technique of how to do it, and some other basic questions. I wasn't really expecting it haha. Got the tube 1st try and then a couple of hours later got an EJ. Hoping for more stuff tomorrow.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 9, 2014)

Http://bit.ly/1qKp3F1

And you don't need to spam the same video all over the forum.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 9, 2014)

Really?? I'm at my part time private company job, and that's the third time today dispatch has told a closer unit to stand down. I'm a block away and can be there in a minute, two tops, yet the other rig who is 5 out gets the call, why? Cuz apparently you don't want to have to call the city's police/fire dispatch to tell them you're reassigning a closer unit? Yeesh. The joys of working private Co's in LA -_- No wonder the city is moving from squads to their own ambulances. So glad this is only a side gig PRN </rant>


----------



## Clare (Jul 9, 2014)

Going to the hospital as a patient is such a different experience.  I never appreciated such minor things knowing somebody's name, who they are, why there are here, what they want to do or why they want to do it and let's face it; sitting in the waiting room with a whole bunch of other people who are hacking and dying from various contagious diseases is just not my idea of a good time.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 9, 2014)

Had my first legitimate amputation. Too bad it wasn't an arm or a leg...


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 10, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Had my first legitimate amputation. Too bad it wasn't an arm or a leg...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 10, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


>



With a steak knife too :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Jul 10, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Had my first legitimate amputation. Too bad it wasn't an arm or a leg...




I had my first one the other day too! Thumb with a table saw.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 10, 2014)

Turns out it's hard to contact your cell phone company to deal with phone problems when your phone isn't working at all...Who knew?


----------



## Tigger (Jul 10, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I had my first one the other day too! Thumb with a table saw.



Me three! Mine was a dune buggy.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 10, 2014)

I love being yelled at for not putting an order in... yet when I check the chart the order is in chart timed well before the resident's order... and in the computer well before the resident's order.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2014)

Looks like I'm taking a community paramedic program through my local college starting in the fall  Plus one or two classes towards my degree. Gonna be a busy school year


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 10, 2014)

Define local?  Texas local or New Mexico local?  And is work wanting you to do it?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Define local?  Texas local or New Mexico local?  And is work wanting you to do it?


NM local. Based in ABQ. And work isn't asking me to do it but my bosses like us going for more education


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 10, 2014)

On a completely unrelated note.   KITTEN!!!! In slo-mo!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 10, 2014)

When you and your partner can communicate with a single hand gesture.


----------



## emergency123 (Jul 10, 2014)

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2014/07/10/fbi-agents-raid-atwater-village-ambulance-company/



> Federal law enforcement agents Thursday targeted an ambulance company in Atwater Village, but officials could not immediately reveal the reason for the raid, according to reports.
> 
> KNX 1070′s Megan Goldsby reports agents several FBI and LAPD vehicles were seen along the 3500 block of Casitas Avenue earlier this morning.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 10, 2014)

Haha... if I was working there, they could search my bags over my dead body... or a warrant for my bag.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 10, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Haha... if I was working there, they could search my bags over my dead body... or a warrant for my bag.


This


----------



## Anjel (Jul 11, 2014)

http://www.mlive.com/news/muskegon/index.ssf/2014/07/witness_at_michigans_adventure.html

Non-Rebreathers for everyone!


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 13, 2014)

So... Opinions on this code driving? Seems pretty efficient how they work it.
http://www.carthrottle.com/when-an-...c-this-expert-biker-team-are-on-hand-to-help/


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 13, 2014)

9D4 said:


> So... Opinions on this code driving? Seems pretty efficient how they work it.
> http://www.carthrottle.com/when-an-...c-this-expert-biker-team-are-on-hand-to-help/



That..... was pretty cool.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 13, 2014)

9D4 said:


> So... Opinions on this code driving? Seems pretty efficient how they work it.
> http://www.carthrottle.com/when-an-...c-this-expert-biker-team-are-on-hand-to-help/



Can I rent them when I'm on duty? Haha


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 13, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Can I rent them when I'm on duty? Haha


Apparently you get them for free if you work in the Netherlands... Hahaha


----------



## Tigger (Jul 13, 2014)

Wasn't a motor officer killed in Florida during a similar operation for Obama's motorcade?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 13, 2014)

Hmm this is gonna be interesting.. the girls is going to be out of town starting tomorrow for a month or three... I'm at the station that doesn't technically allow dogs for a week starting tomorrow... Guess it's time to see how well my papers that we have for her being a service dog in training work... I bet someone is gonna be upset.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 13, 2014)

Good luck!!!  Time to clean the kitchen and convince my wife to quiz me on drugs!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 13, 2014)

I go from no asthma issues in 12 years to 5 episodes in one day. My inhaler expired a long time ago lol 

I forgot how not being to breathe sucks.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 13, 2014)

9D4 said:


> So... Opinions on this code driving? Seems pretty efficient how they work it.
> http://www.carthrottle.com/when-an-...c-this-expert-biker-team-are-on-hand-to-help/



While cool, I don't know if I would call it efficient.   I see at least 3 motorcycle officers involved, not to mention the ambulance crew.  In my area, 3 officers could be an entire police department....


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 13, 2014)

ffemt8978 said:


> While cool, I don't know if I would call it efficient.   I see at least 3 motorcycle officers involved, not to mention the ambulance crew.  In my area, 3 officers could be an entire police department....


Hey, didn't say cost efficient. Time efficient. Seemed like it (I know all that about how a few minutes don't matter, but still...)


----------



## rails (Jul 13, 2014)

9D4 said:


> So... Opinions on this code driving? Seems pretty efficient how they work it.
> http://www.carthrottle.com/when-an-...c-this-expert-biker-team-are-on-hand-to-help/



It's pretty well executed. I did think the motorcycle officer in the video exposed himself to more risk personally than necessary, though.

Back in school, my textbook strongly advocated against police escorts under the notion that drivers would initially yield for the first emergency vehicle (e.g. police car) and then get back into the roadway - perhaps then colliding with the second emergency vehicle (e.g. ambulance).

I'm torn on LEO assistance for traffic control. In rural or suburban areas, a properly lit ambulance seems to generally do fine (with limited exception concerning narrow highways without good shoulders; vehicles wait to find a better spot to pull off the road). In urban areas, I've had to periodically turn off the siren and wait for the traffic stoplight to change, typically when a divided roadway with a median is present. That said, I'd rather not have LEO assistance for traffic personally.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 13, 2014)

I've had a LEO escort 3 times. Twice were code 2 (non emergent driving), they had 2 cars ahead of us and 2 behind us. The one code 3 (lights and siren) escort I had they went ahead of us and closed down the intersection until we passed by. Then they would take off, pass us, and close down the next intersection.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 14, 2014)

rails said:


> It's pretty well executed. I did think the motorcycle officer in the video exposed himself to more risk personally than necessary, though.
> 
> Back in school, my textbook strongly advocated against police escorts under the notion that drivers would initially yield for the first emergency vehicle (e.g. police car) and then get back into the roadway - perhaps then colliding with the second emergency vehicle (e.g. ambulance).



I think it depends on the "escort." If it's like this one where the intersections are being shut down  prior to the arrival of the ambulance, I don't see how it's more dangerous. If it's a motorcade with a police car in front and intersections aren't being shut down, then I can't see how it's helpful.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jul 14, 2014)

I hate, I hate, I hate when I have just enough data to make me uncomfortable without having enough information to actually make an abuse report.

It's worse than actually knowing, when I know, I can make that :censored::censored::censored::censored: stop, when I'm uncertain, I have to decide if I'm a paranoid :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: who's about to unjustifiably call down CPS, who god love them, try their best, but have a horribly difficult job and occasionally screw up.

It's complicated by the fact that I know I'm a paranoid :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:, and yet as a kid, I was never abused, but I was damn near constantly injuring myself.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 14, 2014)

If a neighboring apartment's smoke detector is doing the low battery beeping, is that just cause to break in and disable it?


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 14, 2014)

Got my results back from my background/credit/employment check back a few mins ago. Starting to looking really good for the September academy.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 14, 2014)

Started a three week long 8-5 academy for the local AMR operation. Man they take stuff seriously here and you get zero credit for working in the system for a different agency. Apparently I should be fully cleared come winter....:unsure:


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 14, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Started a three week long 8-5 academy for the local AMR operation. Man they take stuff seriously here and you get zero credit for working in the system for a different agency. Apparently I should be fully cleared come winter....:unsure:


Is that in addition to your full time gig? Sounds like some long days for a few weeks...


----------



## Tigger (Jul 14, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Is that in addition to your full time gig? Sounds like some long days for a few weeks...



Yup. I have first half coverage for my 24s so some of these days are going to be atrocious. Get out of a eight hour classroom day, drive an hour, and then hop on the truck (or sleep hopefully). Then leave early and do it again.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 15, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Started a three week long 8-5 academy for the local AMR operation. Man they take stuff seriously here and you get zero credit for working in the system for a different agency. Apparently I should be fully cleared come winter....:unsure:



Did they happen to say winter of which year?  :rofl:


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jul 15, 2014)

Just read this online. What do you guys think about California being split into six states (potentially)?
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2014/07/15/six-californias-tim-draper/12661161/


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 15, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Just read this online. What do you guys think about California being split into six states (potentially)?
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2014/07/15/six-californias-tim-draper/12661161/



I would hope they come up with better names.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jul 15, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> I would hope they come up with better names.



Ahem. Somebody somewhere spent hours on those names. It's not like thats not what everybody already calls it (except for Jefferson, where did they pull that put of)?


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 15, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Ahem. Somebody somewhere spent hours on those names.* It's not like thats not what everybody already calls it* (except for Jefferson, where did they pull that put of)?



Very true, and good point. I don't know.... they just don't seem.... proper. <shrugs>


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 15, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Ahem. Somebody somewhere spent hours on those names. It's not like thats not what everybody already calls it (except for Jefferson, where did they pull that put of)?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jefferson_(proposed_Pacific_state)
The state of Jefferson has already been proposed at least once for that area.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 15, 2014)

Two ninety mile transfers last night... at least it was a pretty sunset. But it's raining so we're screwed
Edit... sunrise. Not sunset. Damn I didn't even know.what time of the day it was


----------



## dC0m (Jul 15, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Just read this online. What do you guys think about California being split into six states (potentially)?
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2014/07/15/six-californias-tim-draper/12661161/



First thing that came to mind was that applying for reciprocity to be a living hell.:rofl: For example, my cert would be good in "Southern California", but if I wanted to pick up a side gig in "West California", I would have to apply there. And if I wanted to work back at home, I would have to apply for reciprocity in "Silicon Valley".


----------



## Aprz (Jul 16, 2014)

http://www.emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=539873&postcount=12

That guy gave me pheochromocytoma.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 16, 2014)

The site isn't that busy this morning (still early) but it's good to see that we have visitors from all over checking in.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 16, 2014)

I see me!


----------



## Aprz (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't see me. I would be where California is at.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm one of the east coast blobs.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 16, 2014)

Aprz said:


> I don't see me. I would be where California is at.



It's not a live picture, and it was swiped about five minutes before I posted it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 16, 2014)

Ah NYC basics, such incredible basigods.


----------



## gronch (Jul 16, 2014)

I smell poo.  Could be the dogs, or in my nose.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 16, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Ah NYC basics, such incredible basigods.




Life savers, heart breakers.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 16, 2014)

Is Tapatalk down for anyone else? I'm having to use the browser for the forum for the first time in a year or so!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 16, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Is Tapatalk down for anyone else? I'm having to use the browser for the forum for the first time in a year or so!


Nope. I'm on tapatalk now


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 16, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Nope. I'm on tapatalk now


Annnddd it's working again for me. Just had to delete the forum and log back on. Go figure.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 16, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Annnddd it's working again for me. Just had to delete the forum and log back on. Go figure.


I've had to do thst a few times with several forums.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 16, 2014)

I still have not installed taptalk...  Feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 16, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I still have not installed taptalk...  Feel like I'm missing out.



You are. Makes viewing the forum on your mobile device very easy.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 16, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I still have not installed taptalk...  Feel like I'm missing out.



I have it installed. The only thing I use it for is uploading pictures. For just viewing the form I use the mobile site (I like it better than Tapatalk)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 16, 2014)

Does anyone here know the temp at which brain melts?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 16, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Does anyone here know the temp at which brain melts?



I dunno... I'm not as advanced as certain EMT-Basics in some areas.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 16, 2014)

It doesn't melt.  I learned that from Silence of the Lambs!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 16, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> It doesn't melt.  I learned that from Silence of the Lambs!



It can if you inject enough acid into the cranial vault...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 16, 2014)

Its not so much melted as dissolved.

On another note I really want to eat hamburger helper right now!


----------



## Aprz (Jul 16, 2014)

We should ask the EMT CC. I assume CC stands for Critical Care.

I feel like I am an EMT beyond critical care. :[ I might almost be a paramedic...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Anjel (Jul 16, 2014)

My tempt was 104.1 yesterday for about 3 hours before I got it to break. If I would of known it was fatal after 30 minutes I would of called 911!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 16, 2014)

And you did not take any APAP?

Also glad your feeling better!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm just an ambulance driver with special skills 

One who officially got accepted into the community paramedic program


----------



## Anjel (Jul 16, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> And you did not take any APAP?
> 
> Also glad your feeling better!




Alternated Tylenol and Motrin and a cold shower. Took a while to come down, but it stayed gone. So I feel better , thanks! 

Also....  

I found out why we have a shortage of NS. Apparently the crew that had my truck last is hoarding the national supply. 






That's on top of the 4 bags of LR we have as well. Lol 

I swear I'm gonna make a TV show. Hoarders: EMS edition.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 16, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm just an ambulance driver with special skills
> 
> One who officially got accepted into the community paramedic program




Congrats! You're going places kid ;-)


----------



## terrible one (Jul 16, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm just an ambulance driver with special skills
> 
> One who officially got accepted into the community paramedic program



Congrats. What's the curriculeam consist of?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 16, 2014)

terrible one said:


> Congrats. What's the curriculeam consist of?


Don't know too much yet. This is their first program, and the second one in the state. But the course listings are here:
http://catalog.cnm.edu/preview_program.php?catoid=14&poid=3010&returnto=1103


Anjel said:


> Congrats! You're going places kid ;-)



Thanks!  I try


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jul 16, 2014)

I thought I read somewhere earlier on EMTLife that there was a shortage of NS and took it to be a joke. :unsure: If you guys are serious, then my hospital has some serious black market connections. We literally have cases upon cases of NS being stocked by supply chain everyday. We give them out like candy. You want NS, here ya go. You do too? OK. I think you should stock some NS on that linen cart too.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 16, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> I thought I read somewhere earlier on EMTLife that there was a shortage of NS and took it to be a joke. :unsure: If you guys are serious, then my hospital has some serious black market connections. We literally have cases upon cases of NS being stocked by supply chain everyday. We give them out like candy. You want NS, here ya go. You do too? OK. I think you should stock some NS on that linen cart too.



Completely serious man. It's on national back order. Hospitals seem to be ok for now, beacuse they order so much. But EMS is having issues getting it in some areas


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow. Ok. I guess looks can be deceiving. We just have soo much, it's unfathomable in my mind that anyone would be running low/out. My company and all the other crews that transport to the same hospitals as us seem to be doing fine though.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah we're down to 1 500cc bag on our trucks, with none left in supply, but strangely enough we have plenty of 1000cc bags..


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 16, 2014)

I haven't worked in a week but last week we had no shortage. Boxes and boxes of NS in different amounts. Each ambulance still had +7 liters.


----------



## Rialaigh (Jul 17, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I haven't worked in a week but last week we had no shortage. Boxes and boxes of NS in different amounts. Each ambulance still had +7 liters.



Last week the truck I was on had 1 NS, 2 Ringers, and a bag of D5.....That was it. Also only had 1 versed and 1 sucs, no vec, 1 etomidate, and 1 morphine....talk about piss poor ability to do anything for someone who is really jacked up. 

Also had no veniguards so cobaning all the IV's was standard last week...


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 17, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah we're down to 1 500cc bag on our trucks, with none left in supply, but strangely enough we have plenty of 1000cc bags..


It's odd how inconsistent this shortage is. We were told we have enough 500cc bags for now but to make an attempt to conserve our 1 liter bags when possible. Go figure.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 17, 2014)

Rialaigh said:


> Last week the truck I was on had 1 NS, 2 Ringers, and a bag of D5.....That was it. Also only had 1 versed and 1 sucs, no vec, 1 etomidate, and 1 morphine....talk about piss poor ability to do anything for someone who is really jacked up.
> 
> Also had no veniguards so cobaning all the IV's was standard last week...



Ouch. We are still in the process of using up our morphine reserve to fully switch to Fent. 

The only shortage that we have seen in the 3 years I've been at my company was Epi 1:10,000 preloads.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 17, 2014)

We get D50 in vials now. Pain in my ***. Apparently we switched to 500 bags rather than liters. Not sure of the stocking since I've been out for so long. Used to have 8-10 liters on the rig plus two in my bag. Been plenty of days I burned through all of it. 

Also carry 100cc bags for meds, usually 2-3.

We never saw the epi shortage but we did modify our protocols to allow us to use vasopressin as a single dose q20 rather than epi q3-5. You're reading that correct it was one or the other, not a replacing dose.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 17, 2014)

We've switched to 500 bags and there is a shortage of 1000. We have plenty of lactated ringers. 

We had D50 in vials for a couple weeks, but are back to prefilled now.


----------



## exodus (Jul 17, 2014)

I asked the VST that does the ordering today about it, and he said when they found out there was a shortage, management approved a mass order of the liter bags since we go through it so quickly, there was no way we wouldn't get through all of it by the expiration. Apparently we have nearly a pallet full.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 17, 2014)

exodus said:


> I asked the VST that does the ordering today about it, and he said when they found out there was a shortage, management approved a mass order of the liter bags since we go through it so quickly, there was no way we wouldn't get through all of it by the expiration. Apparently we have nearly a pallet full.



I'm surprised there hasn't been huge crack down on what patients get bags and which ones get locks. There are some medics I've worked with where every single patient gets a bag.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 17, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been huge crack down on what patients get bags and which ones get locks. There are some medics I've worked with where every single patient gets a bag.




At least on the floors, in the hospital pretty much no one gets a TKO rate. Either it's a maintenance rate, or more commonly, hep locked.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey Doctor, what's the exact number on TKO or does it vary by facility? I've heard 35mL/hr all the way up to 75 mL/hr.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 17, 2014)

Hospitals here make it 20ml/hr


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 17, 2014)

I hate flying, flew back to MA on Saturday now have to fly back to Texas on the 29th and come back the 1st of August, then flying back to Texas again the first of September. Airport beers.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 17, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been huge crack down on what patients get bags and which ones get locks. There are some medics I've worked with where every single patient gets a bag.


When our medics start an IV, they will leave it locked for the hospital. The only times they've asked us to spike a bag (which until further notice is the 1000cc bags unless specifically told otherwise) is when the pt has a dangerously low bp


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 17, 2014)

Malaysian commercial airliner carrying 295 passengers shot down over the Ukraine. World is falling apart one day at a time.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 17, 2014)

Also happens to be the anniversary of the TWA 800 disaster


----------



## vcuemt (Jul 17, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KKvIg9d0Kw

It's not pretty, but VICE New's YouTube channel has raw footage of the four Palestinian children killed by an Israeli airstrike.

*Moderator's Edit: Warning - Graphic Video*


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 17, 2014)

Getting paid to go shooting on shift. It's funny in rural areas how many of us have easy access to firearms.


----------



## exodus (Jul 17, 2014)

vcuemt said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KKvIg9d0Kw
> 
> It's not pretty, but VICE New's YouTube channel has raw footage of the four Palestinian children killed by an Israeli airstrike.
> 
> *Moderator's Edit: Warning - Graphic Video*



Isreal has now invaded gaza. Prepare to go to war ladies and gents.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 17, 2014)

exodus said:


> Isreal has now invaded gaza. Prepare to go to war ladies and gents.



I was gonna say Russia shot down an airliner with 20+ Americans on it...Prepare to go to war ladies and gents. 

:usa:


----------



## exodus (Jul 17, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I was gonna say Russia shot down an airliner with 20+ Americans on it...Prepare to go to war ladies and gents.
> 
> :usa:



For some reason I thought that was already mentioned, guess not.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 17, 2014)

exodus said:


> For some reason I thought that was already mentioned, guess not.



Very well might've been. I haven't been paying that close attention today.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 17, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I was gonna say Russia shot down an airliner with 20+ Americans on it...Prepare to go to war ladies and gents.
> 
> :usa:


And here I am packing for drill this weekend, funny how different it feels putting together my fighting load carrier and folding camouflage uniforms into a ruck with all this on the tv.... :-/


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 17, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> And here I am packing for drill this weekend, funny how different it feels putting together my fighting load carrier and folding camouflage uniforms into a ruck with all this on the tv.... :-/




Stay safe brother. I couldn't even imagine.


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 17, 2014)

I just got home and heard about all this. Anyone that is out there fighting for use,  Thank you and stay safe.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 17, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I was gonna say Russia shot down an airliner with 20+ Americans on it...Prepare to go to war ladies and gents.
> 
> :usa:




At least Malaysian Air knows where to find this plane... 

/Stolen Fark headline


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 17, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Hey Doctor, what's the exact number on TKO or does it vary by facility? I've heard 35mL/hr all the way up to 75 mL/hr.


75 is maintenance fluid level. That said, I have no clue what the specific level "TKO" is because at that point it really should just be hep locked. The only reason I know that a "bolus" is 999ml/hr (which is NOT a bolus...) is because I have to write it that way in the computer.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 18, 2014)

Feeling squirrely and wanting to buy the leathermam Raptor shears

Not sure I want to spend $60 and find out they cant be sharpened.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 18, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> Feeling squirrely and wanting to buy the leathermam Raptor shears
> 
> Not sure I want to spend $60 and find out they cant be sharpened.



Check out the leatherman pro deal if you don't want to spend sixty... half off pricing on the RAptors  I got mine through that program and love them.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 18, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Check out the leatherman pro deal if you don't want to spend sixty... half off pricing on the RAptors  I got mine through that program and love them.


Your post seem like you probably use them a lot. Do they stay sharp, or can they be sharpened?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 18, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> Your post seem like you probably use them a lot. Do they stay sharp, or can they be sharpened?


Ive only had them a month but so fsr they stay sharp pretty well. And thats after cutting through several sets of riding leathers. I'm not sure if they can be sharpened though.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 18, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Ive only had them a month but so fsr they stay sharp pretty well. And thats after cutting through several sets of riding leathers. I'm not sure if they can be sharpened though.


I applied for the pro account. For half price ill give it a shot. If I get six months out of It im ahead


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 18, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> I applied for the pro account. For half price ill give it a shot. If I get six months out of It im ahead



Between the pro deal, govx.com, and promotive, and US Standard issue (oakley discounts) I like being a medic sometimes  
And from what I can find out the non-serrated edge can be sharpened with a normal whet stone... But you should be able to send the whole unit in to be sharpened if needed. Leatherman has a great warranty


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 18, 2014)

Im wearing SI boots and glasses now


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 18, 2014)

Tapatalk just sent me an email suggesting I check out the "Indian Real Estate Forum" due to my interest in EMTLife. Gotta wonder what kind of algorithm went to work on that one.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jul 18, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Tapatalk just sent me an email suggesting I check out the "Indian Real Estate Forum" due to my interest in EMTLife. Gotta wonder what kind of algorithm went to work on that one.



A damn good one!!! :rofl:


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 18, 2014)

Went out on a friend's boat the other night and fished for croaker and catch and release sharks in the Delaware Bay. This whole "ocean thing" does have some merit...


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 18, 2014)

exodus said:


> Isreal has now invaded gaza. Prepare to go to war ladies and gents.



Israel needed to invade them and take out the Hammas terrorists. About time.


----------



## vcuemt (Jul 18, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Israel needed to invade them and take out the Hammas terrorists. About time.



The only difference between a terrorist and a freedom fighter is perspective.

You might say that the side that kills the most children are the true terrorists.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 18, 2014)

vcuemt said:


> The only difference between a terrorist and a freedom fighter is perspective.
> 
> You might say that the side that kills the most children are the true terrorists.



Oh please civilian casualties are not what Israel forces are after, it's war.


----------



## vcuemt (Jul 18, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Oh please civilian casualties are not what Israel forces are after, it's war.



If the road to hell is paved with good intentions, I wonder where a road paved with do-your-best-to-minimize-civilian-casualties intentions leads.

I have never personally cheered for death. A bit too macabre for my tastes, but to each their own. I guess even self-proclaimed healers lose sight of their philosophy sometimes.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 18, 2014)

Got approved for the leatherman pro. 50% off everything?  Shut up and take my money! !


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 18, 2014)

Want to buy me one too? I'll just PayPal you the money.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 18, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Want to buy me one too? I'll just PayPal you the money.


Let me pay my bills first and Ill see what I have. I took too many days off last pay period.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 18, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Want to buy me one too? I'll just PayPal you the money.


You can get registered with it pretty easy too lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh. I thought it was a big convoluted rigmarole. A cattywompus cluster monkey. But if it's easy, I'll just sign up and buy the damn thing. Haha. I was looking to take the easy way out


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 18, 2014)

Emtlife group buy!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 18, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Oh. I thought it was a big convoluted rigmarole. A cattywompus cluster monkey. But if it's easy, I'll just sign up and buy the damn thing. Haha. I was looking to take the easy way out


Type your information in a form, submit proof of certification. Send it and they approve you. Pretty easy. And its lenser lights ans leatherman


----------



## Angel (Jul 18, 2014)

Count me in! Idk how this combo came up but I'm glad it did


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 18, 2014)

It was very easy. Actually easier than USSI


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jul 19, 2014)

I have now been to a few line of duty services. twice, for people I knew well enough to shoot the breeze with in the passing, once for someone I didn't know at all.

each time, the whole thing didn't do anything for me, I even find them boring...right up until the radio call.

That makes me lose my :censored::censored::censored::censored:, every...single...time.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that doesn't like Final Dispatches.


----------



## MrJones (Jul 19, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> Got approved for the leatherman pro. 50% off everything?  Shut up and take my money! !



The Pro discount was the only reason I even considered buying a Raptor. $74? I don't think so. $37? Hmm....

Also (and in case you didn't know it). Your Pro membership expires when you make a purchase. BUT - you can reapply and have the discount reinstated. I've done it a couple of times now. Easy-peasy.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 19, 2014)

At $37 dollars if I get 6 months ill at least break even. All the free promo shears are terrible so I buy the harbor freight ones. They were $3 till I started buying them out, now they are $4ish and I only get 3 uses. 

Thanks for the tip, I got chastised last night for not buying my girlfriend a pair at that price.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 19, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that doesn't like Final Dispatches.



Brother I don't think anyone likes them. They send a shiver down my spine every time.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 19, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> I have now been to a few line of duty services. twice, for people I knew well enough to shoot the breeze with in the passing, once for someone I didn't know at all.
> 
> each time, the whole thing didn't do anything for me, I even find them boring...right up until the radio call.
> 
> That makes me lose my :censored::censored::censored::censored:, every...single...time.



Did you make it to the vigil at St V's?


----------



## exodus (Jul 19, 2014)

God, why can't amoxicillin. Be OTC? I really need some for my ear infection, but can't get in until Monday or Tuesday.  The pain is horrible.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 19, 2014)

exodus said:


> God, why can't amoxicillin. Be OTC? I really need some for my ear infection, but can't get in until Monday or Tuesday.  The pain is horrible.


Because people cant be trusted to not partake in the creation of super bugs. Doctors included


----------



## EMDispatch (Jul 19, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> Doctors included



That's why I'll tough it out these days, I spent way too much time on antibiotics as a kid.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 19, 2014)

exodus said:


> God, why can't amoxicillin. Be OTC? I really need some for my ear infection, but can't get in until Monday or Tuesday.  The pain is horrible.




There's OTC ear drops that are amazing. A-maz-ing. Start working in like 5 minutes. Might not fix the problem but they sure as he'll make it feel better.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 19, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Brother I don't think anyone likes them. They send a shiver down my spine every time.




Just drives it home...the chilly willies don't help either. Being part of one isn't my favorite thing either.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jul 19, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Did you make it to the vigil at St V's?



I did, it was pretty much exactly what you'd expect. Good turnout, pretty much half hospital staff, half EMS, almost every department within 50 miles had at least a couple people there (Oddly, AAS didn't send a truck.).

Couldn't hear a thing that they were saying, couldn't keep the candles lit because of the wind, and three units had tones drop during the service.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jul 19, 2014)

It still trips me out that I can walk into a pharmacy, and with nothing more than a couple pieces of paper and my signature buy schedule II drugs.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 20, 2014)

Just got word I'm still in tge running for a flight position with the university fixed wing program in nm


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 20, 2014)

Had my first shooting as a medic yesterday. Stuck an abd pad on it and took his pressure. Guy was a jerk and ruined all the fun for me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 20, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> Had my first shooting as a medic yesterday. Stuck an abd pad on it and took his pressure. Guy was a jerk and ruined all the fun for me.


A lot of guys that get shot that I've run on are like that. My thoughts usually are 'i can see why someone wanted to shoot you now'


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 20, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> A lot of guys that get shot that I've run on are like that. My thoughts usually are 'i can see why someone wanted to shoot you now'


This Guy Is well known here. He refused to let them remove the bullet. He already has one lodged in the same thigh and didnt think another would hurt.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 20, 2014)

Spammer: Tshirt idea is my bet.

Edit: Useless informative link was my next guess...


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 20, 2014)

I've actually been somewhat entertained by these T shirt ideas of the day. The only thing more entertaining would be if I saw someone actually wearing one in public. I'd definitely try to snap a surreptitious picture...


----------



## Anjel (Jul 21, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Spammer: Tshirt idea is my bet.
> 
> Edit: Useless informative link was my next guess...




I like the tshirt! Ha only because I pride myself in the fact of being able to put the orange one in my mouth without gagging.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 21, 2014)

I see a lot of t-shirts popping up on the different Facebook pages. I'd be more than happy to get something going for us (EMTLife) but I have no artistic skills whatsoever.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 21, 2014)

September can not come soon enough, want this dang academy to start rolling!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 21, 2014)

Day 8 out of 7... Let's see who dies on shift today.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 21, 2014)

I just worked four days in row, a different schedule as we normally work two days followed by two nights. The only good thing about that is four full days off.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 21, 2014)

These EMS t-shirts are now popping up as a suggested sponsored link on every single website I visit on my phone. That's what I get for clicking on the link!


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 21, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> These EMS t-shirts are now popping up as a suggested sponsored link on every single website I visit on my phone. That's what I get for clicking on the link!



Yeah, that's happened to me as well.

A few minutes ago I did a search for cabinet knobs, searched ONE website, and now the next three websites I go to all have advertisements for knobs.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 21, 2014)

Brains!


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 21, 2014)

That's one tiny brain...Dog or sheep?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 21, 2014)

Sheep!


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 21, 2014)

I was going to guess Robb...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 21, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I was going to guess Robb...



Well we haven't seen aynthing from him in a bit...


----------



## Anjel (Jul 21, 2014)

No his is just half lol

Jk Robby. I love you. Justin made me do it.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 21, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Brains!


www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFwfVVb4V9A


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 21, 2014)

Ouch...But I have to join in.






Sorry Robb! An opportunity presented itself.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 21, 2014)

Can't leave y'all alone for more than 5 minutes.

My brain is much bigger than that, thank you. At least 25%...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 21, 2014)

All registered


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 21, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Brains!



Why thats a beautiful central sulcus you have there


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 21, 2014)

Remi said:


> Why thats a beautiful central sulcus you have there



Looks like someone took a sawsall to it.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 21, 2014)

Whew, just got home. Woke up at 0330 and drove 380 miles through 5 counties today alone


----------



## Aprz (Jul 21, 2014)

Might have a preceptor finally. I am gonna do a ride along with him tomorrow.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 21, 2014)

Aprz said:


> Might have a preceptor finally. I am gonna do a ride along with him tomorrow.


I hope it works out for you! I know the system out there is screwed up, but I'm optimistic you finally get this thing finished.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 21, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> All registered




That's not Megan's Law website...


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 22, 2014)

Up again in the middle of the night for no apparent reason. Ugh.


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 22, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> Up again in the middle of the night for no apparent reason. Ugh.




I am right there with you! I hate it but I love the night time. It may also be because I am a little nervous about the new AEMT job I am about to start next week! Have a lot to do this week!


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 22, 2014)

Fire51 said:


> I am right there with you! I hate it but I love the night time. It may also be because I am a little nervous about the new AEMT job I am about to start next week! Have a lot to do this week!



Congratulations!

I think it's because we were falling asleep on the couch around 8pm.


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 22, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I think it's because we were falling asleep on the couch around 8pm.




Thanks!  Your right I was actually feeling sick earlier and went to lay down pretty early, took a little cat nap. Now I am awake and feeling better.
But I'll probably be up most of the night now.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 22, 2014)

2 more days of surgery... 2! Almost survived my first month... 2 more days until I move to the promise land (EM).


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 22, 2014)

Bored at work. I've had 5 patient contacts in the past 6 shifts.

Edit: Hi


----------



## exodus (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello mushroom, would you like some cake?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 22, 2014)

Got my co pilot and headed home finally


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 22, 2014)

HotelCo said:


> Bored at work. I've had 5 patient contacts in the past 6 shifts.
> 
> Edit: Hi



My eyes must be lying to me. Is it true?! Haha


----------



## Angel (Jul 22, 2014)

HotelCo said:


> Bored at work. I've had 5 patient contacts in the past 6 shifts.
> 
> Edit: Hi



well thats pretty darn awesome! my record is 3 in 48...watched sooo many movies that shift. i will miss IFT (sike not!) :rofl:


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 22, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> View attachment 1746
> 
> Got my co pilot and headed home finally



I thought you said you had a dog?


----------



## exodus (Jul 22, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I thought you said you had a dog?



Tiny is, well, tiny.


----------



## epipusher (Jul 22, 2014)

HotelCo said:


> Bored at work. I've had 5 patient contacts in the past 6 shifts.
> 
> Edit: Hi



Id be jumping for joy if I had only five patients in one shift.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 23, 2014)

The ride along went well, and I think he's gonna be my preceptor. In my county, you have to get a county issued ID to say that you work as an EMT, Paramedic, Paramedic-intern, etc. to operate as one within the county (when picking up patients). So the next step is getting that county issued ID, and I should be set.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 23, 2014)

epipusher said:


> Id be jumping for joy if I had only five patients in one shift.




I've been ridiculously slow lately. 3 dispatches in the whole tour. 2 days and 2 nights.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 23, 2014)

My truck had almost thirty calls last week. The other had maybe ten. That was busy for us


----------



## Tigger (Jul 23, 2014)

So I have to take an a state IV access course for the next three days. You know, the same class I took three years ago. To do the same skills that I've been doing for the past year and a half for a different agency in the system. All because it wasn't taught by an Evil Empire instructor?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 23, 2014)

4 calls per shift? Must be nice!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 23, 2014)

Tigger said:


> So I have to take an a state IV access course for the next three days. You know, the same class I took three years ago. To do the same skills that I've been doing for the past year and a half for a different agency in the system. All because it wasn't taught by an Evil Empire instructor?


I avoided that course when I worked in Colorado lol. But it was a hassle to get them to take my intermediate 85 certs in place of it


----------



## Angel (Jul 23, 2014)

Aprz said:


> The ride along went well, and I think he's gonna be my preceptor. In my county, you have to get a county issued ID to say that you work as an EMT, Paramedic, Paramedic-intern, etc. to operate as one within the county (when picking up patients). So the next step is getting that county issued ID, and I should be set.



great news!


----------



## Tigger (Jul 23, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I avoided that course when I worked in Colorado lol. But it was a hassle to get them to take my intermediate 85 certs in place of it



This is the first place that wouldn't take my certificate from another approved training center. I've worked at three other places and all of them were totally fine with it. 

The AMR op here is solid but they certainly force the kool aid on a bit strong sometimes.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 23, 2014)

I am lucky to have found a preceptor as of yesterday. My clinical coordinator resigned today!


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 23, 2014)

Aprz said:


> I am lucky to have found a preceptor as of yesterday. My clinical coordinator resigned today!


Wow. What does that mean for your classmates who may not have found preceptors yet? Hearing about this makes me very grateful I went to paramedic school where I did.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 23, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I avoided that course when I worked in Colorado lol. But it was a hassle to get them to take my intermediate 85 certs in place of it




The more I read about Colorado EMS the more ridiculous it sounds.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 23, 2014)

Got to assist with a birth in my labor and delivery shift for medic school. I have no clue why any paramedic or EMT would want to do that in the back of an ambulance let alone do it at all. That is one call I can go my entire career without getting and be completely fine with it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 23, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I avoided that course when I worked in Colorado lol. But it was a hassle to get them to take my intermediate 85 certs in place of it




The more I read about Colorado EMS the more ridiculous it sounds.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 23, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> The more I read about Colorado EMS the more ridiculous it sounds.


Eh, they win some and lose some. I never ran into any of the cert problems Tigger and TJ mentioned.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 23, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Eh, they win some and lose some. I never ran into any of the cert problems Tigger and TJ mentioned.


The only real problem is the iv cert for basics. Medical directors have discretion about what to accept or not for it. Remember, Colorado used to use the intermediate 99, so the iv cert kinda filled in the role intermediates play in a lot of other states


----------



## Tigger (Jul 23, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> The more I read about Colorado EMS the more ridiculous it sounds.



Intermediates are not often recognized out here. Our formal medical director did not allow them to practice but did push for a bridge program to get these people actual education.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 23, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Got to assist with a birth in my labor and delivery shift for medic school. I have no clue why any paramedic or EMT would want to do that in the back of an ambulance let alone do it at all. That is one call I can go my entire career without getting and be completely fine with it.




Honestly, as the PiC one of the cooler calls I've ran. Ya it's messy, but not my cleanup job since I attend  

It's very cool to bring a life into the world rather than watch one leave.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 25, 2014)

Who's got two thumbs up and gives up on 2014?

This guy. :censored::censored::censored::censored: this noise.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 25, 2014)

Up late.  Supposed to be cleaning and packing.  But what am I doing?  stumble-up!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 26, 2014)

Take a women into the ER who took too much atenolol. Brady at 41, BP 100/74, and very confused lethargic. We gave 1mg ( two doses of 0.5) of atropine. Worked great. HR came up she woke up, skin color looked a lot better.

We walk into the hospital and give report to the RN.  She gets all up in a tizzy and says "you have an entire mg of Atropine! Who gave you those orders?? Not one of our docs! What do you think you're doing giving that much!?" 

I looked at her and was just speechless. The doc comes in she proceeds to tell him what we did, and he just looks at us and goes "good job thanks guys". Lol


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jul 26, 2014)

*Life on CCT*

3 consecutive shifts with no call... hopefully today will be the day!


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 26, 2014)

Welp, got the vacation time off finally for a decent road trip on the bike. So in October, I'll be racing at Miller motor sports in Tooele, Utah, heading north to Idaho the next day, Wyoming the next, then Colorado and New Mexico.
It shall be interesting to tour on a sport bike. Probably uncomfortable as well. 
But it will be fun! Ahah


----------



## Clare (Jul 26, 2014)

I am guessing if you meet somebody, they decide when to leave and a week later you haven't heard from them ithe prognosis is not so good ...


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 26, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Take a women into the ER who took too much atenolol. Brady at 41, BP 100/74, and very confused lethargic. We gave 1mg ( two doses of 0.5) of atropine. Worked great. HR came up she woke up, skin color looked a lot better.
> 
> We walk into the hospital and give report to the RN.  She gets all up in a tizzy and says "you have an entire mg of Atropine! Who gave you those orders?? Not one of our docs! What do you think you're doing giving that much!?"
> 
> I looked at her and was just speechless. The doc comes in she proceeds to tell him what we did, and he just looks at us and goes "good job thanks guys". Lol


Wut? Pretty sure thats or protocol before pacing?! I should probably know that.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 26, 2014)

Dextrose through an EJ...First time for everything! Definitely one I diluted into a 500 mL bag rather than push it straight. Not messing around with higher than necessary pressure there.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 27, 2014)

Watching Chicago Fire for the first time. Seems the storyline is based on the Boston Marathon bombing.


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 27, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Welp, got the vacation time off finally for a decent road trip on the bike. So in October, I'll be racing at Miller motor sports in Tooele, Utah, heading north to Idaho the next day, Wyoming the next, then Colorado and New Mexico.
> It shall be interesting to tour on a sport bike. Probably uncomfortable as well.
> But it will be fun! Ahah








Have a general idea of my route now. I added Montana to see Glacier national park. 
12 days, 6 states. Should be fun! If anyone has any idea on where to stop, let me know.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 27, 2014)

Getting my toys ready for a week at work. Possible training with the tactical team this week. Eirher way, fun at the firing range.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, my vacation is off to a great start, my first flight is delayed because of a mechanical issue, they're figuring it'll take about an hour to fix...as it happens, the layover for my connection is just under an hour.

Oh, and there are literally two flights direct from the states to my final destination today, the one I was supposed to be on, and one from Miami that's already in the air.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 28, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Well, my vacation is off to a great start, my first flight is delayed because of a mechanical issue, they're figuring it'll take about an hour to fix...as it happens, the layover for my connection is just under an hour.
> 
> Oh, and there are literally two flights direct from the states to my final destination today, the one I was supposed to be on, and one from Miami that's already in the air.



Well since you got all the bad luck today hopefully my flights are without delay tomorrow! :rofl:


----------



## firetender (Jul 28, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Welp, got the vacation time off finally for a decent road trip on the bike. So in October, I'll be racing at Miller motor sports in Tooele, Utah, heading north to Idaho the next day, Wyoming the next, then Colorado and New Mexico.
> It shall be interesting to tour on a sport bike. Probably uncomfortable as well.
> But it will be fun! Ahah


 
 Following the Snake River from Utah all the way into Montana -- especially this time of year -- is one of the most gorgeous and fun (watch them turns Ninja!) Routes in the U.S.! Go to Glacier following Flathead Lake and make sure to get some of their cherries!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 28, 2014)

Got to hang an Epi and Nor-Epi drip on a OD full arrest who we got ROSC on.


----------



## J B (Jul 28, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Take a women into the ER who took too much atenolol. Brady at 41, BP 100/74, and very confused lethargic. We gave 1mg ( two doses of 0.5) of atropine. Worked great. HR came up she woke up, skin color looked a lot better.
> 
> We walk into the hospital and give report to the RN.  She gets all up in a tizzy and says "you have an entire mg of Atropine! Who gave you those orders?? Not one of our docs! What do you think you're doing giving that much!?"
> 
> I looked at her and was just speechless. The doc comes in she proceeds to tell him what we did, and he just looks at us and goes "good job thanks guys". Lol



Don't know if I would have been able to resist the temptation to cite our medical director's name, and pull up a PDF of the protocols on my phone... Saying nothing is probably best.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 29, 2014)

Quite a few years ago, a partner of mine had a patient with a HR of 25 that was basically refractory to atropine. Every time it was given, the HR would come up to mid-40's for about a minute and drop right back down to the 20's. I wasn't the medic on that call, nor was he. When I heard the story, I started thinking: "Call for TCP" and the medic on that call never did. Funny thing is that the county moved up the implementation of a TCP protocol because of that particular call. Regardless, TCP orders were available upon phone call to a Base Hospital...

Oh, and 2 mg of Atropine isn't exactly too much. In Sacramento County, while we can give 0.5mg of Atropine and go to TCP if the Atropine isn't effective, if it is, we can give a total of 2 mg of the stuff, 0.5 mg every 5 minutes if it is. 

I doubt I'd have said anything other than "good job" for the crew giving atropine, resulting in waking up a low-HR patient.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 29, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Take a women into the ER who took too much atenolol. Brady at 41, BP 100/74, and very confused lethargic. We gave 1mg ( two doses of 0.5) of atropine. Worked great. HR came up she woke up, skin color looked a lot better.
> 
> We walk into the hospital and give report to the RN.  She gets all up in a tizzy and says "you have an entire mg of Atropine! Who gave you those orders?? Not one of our docs! What do you think you're doing giving that much!?"
> 
> I looked at her and was just speechless. The doc comes in she proceeds to tell him what we did, and he just looks at us and goes "good job thanks guys". Lol


Our protocol is up to 3.0mg total


----------



## Anjel (Jul 29, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> Our protocol is up to 3.0mg total




Same here


----------



## Aprz (Jul 29, 2014)

Our protocol in Santa Clara County is 0.5 mg, may repeat once (so total 1 mg) for symptomatic bradycardia. 2 mg for organophosphate poisoning q 5 minutes until asymptomatic, requires base hospital order.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 29, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> Our protocol is up to 3.0mg total



Same. Initial dose of .5mg. May be repeated up to 5 times.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 29, 2014)

Never. I'm a good boy and do as I'm told.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 29, 2014)

venflon said:


> Ever had to ignore protocol and make a judgment call?



Yep. That's why our guidelines state that we cn deviate if in the best interest of the patient


----------



## Anjel (Jul 29, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Yep. That's why our guidelines state that we cn deviate if in the best interest of the patient




No one likes a bragger


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 29, 2014)

The beauty of knowing your protocols inside and out is being able to make them say what you need them to.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 29, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> Oh, and 2 mg of Atropine isn't exactly too much. In Sacramento County, while we can give 0.5mg of Atropine and go to TCP if the Atropine isn't effective, if it is, we can give a total of 2 mg of the stuff, 0.5 mg every 5 minutes if it is.



Absent ongoing cholinergic stimulation (organophosphate poisoning, etc.), 2-3 mg is the dose which is generally accepted as resulting in full parasympathetic blockade, which is why protocols often don't allow for more than that.

At around that point, it just stops working.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 29, 2014)

Today I was compelled to sit through a medicolegal class "taught" by a local attorney and volunteer FF/EMT-I. 

This guy was without a doubt the worst ricky rescue I have ever met. Could not stop talking about his "QRV" which turned out to be his Jeep Grand Cherokee a siren, light bar, and poorly applied star of life decals. Homemade glove dispense/dash light combination. Several radios mounted inside despite every FF in the county being issued an 800 portable that works flawlessly in 99.9% of the county. Also visible was his "personal" LP12, a high angle rope rescue kit (because you need that working on the eastern plains of Colorado), and narcotics safe. He also had one of those Galls "rescue" vests hanging off the seat, which he made reference to at least four times throughout the class. 

As you can imagine, the class was absolute garbage.  

When I am in a medicolegal class I would like to learn about the laws and regulation regarding my practice. Instead he let his personal bias about being the ultimate ricky rescue get in the way and I learned nothing. I'd press him for actual state and county regulations and I get the whole "well technically you don't have to stop for TAs, but I mean morally..." type crap. I don't care about technically. Yes or no.

He also brought up that story about the FDNY dispatchers and their ill-ending trip for coffee a few years ago and completely altered the story to fry them, and then stated "karma is the fourth force of life and that EMT that was later shot (and killed) got what she had coming."

Sigh.

Did I mention he also sits on the board that administers one of the 911 contracts?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 29, 2014)

Tigger said:


> I'd press him for actual state and county regulations and I get the whole "well technically you don't have to stop for TAs, but I mean morally..." type crap. I don't care about technically. Yes or no.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hou0lU8WMgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 29, 2014)

Testing for the county just north of me for a PT gig in the morning, along with 3 other medics. Our protocols are pretty good, but they have levophed, nitro drips, TXA.......all the goodies we don't have. Rumor is they plan to hire all of us assuming we don't blow it.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jul 30, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Also visible was his "personal" LP12



I'm not a ricky rescue, but I actually personally owned a LP12 at one point (Technically, I still do).

I bought it because it was just such a great deal, military surplus marked non-functional for a repair that cost me literally 6 bucks and two hours of my time, paid 300 bucks for it (It had SpO2, NiBP, CO2, too.), how could I not buy it?.

It's on permanent loan to a fire department I worked with in Honduras. I couldn't just donate it, because every time someone donated an AED or monitor to this particular department, the federal government came in and took it to give to another department.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 30, 2014)

Remi said:


> Absent ongoing cholinergic stimulation (organophosphate poisoning, etc.), 2-3 mg is the dose which is generally accepted as resulting in full parasympathetic blockade, which is why protocols often don't allow for more than that.
> 
> At around that point, it just stops working.


My point was more that the County's Protocols allow for up to 2 mg normally, so 1 mg wouldn't be much to really bat an eye at. However, yes, normally that's a full parasympathetic blockade. While we had to have a LOT of Atropine on board for Organophosphate poisonings, we rarely used those. Heck, we rarely used Atropine...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 30, 2014)

As of 37 minutes ago I no longer have a lifting restriction 

Now to the gym all day erry day to get all swoll so I can go back to work. Doc's appointment is 9/9 so gotta be good to go by then so she can clear me for the lift test third week of September then back to the box beginning of October :wub:

Anyone got good shoulder stability exercises outside of the normal dumbbell work, resistance bands and standard PT stuff they teach? Makes me sad that 50 pushups burns out my left arm.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 30, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> As of 37 minutes ago I no longer have a lifting restriction
> 
> Now to the gym all day erry day to get all swoll so I can go back to work. Doc's appointment is 9/9 so gotta be good to go by then so she can clear me for the lift test third week of September then back to the box beginning of October :wub:
> 
> Anyone got good shoulder stability exercises outside of the normal dumbbell work, resistance bands and standard PT stuff they teach? Makes me sad that 50 pushups burns out my left arm.


You're going to want to get your SITS (aka rotator cuff) muscles strong. Their main job is to provide stabilization of that shoulder joint. Without them, the shoulder is just too unstable to be truly useful. those exercises you've been given will do that job well. You'll also have to work on bringing your proprioception up to par. Good to google shoulder proprioception exercises for those. Your prime mover muscles will also get strong too. Just take care that you don't add that strength and neglect the SITS muscles too. You have to work on the total package and bring them up to strength together or you'll have problems down the road.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 30, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> You're going to want to get your SITS (aka rotator cuff) muscles strong. Their main job is to provide stabilization of that shoulder joint. Without them, the shoulder is just too unstable to be truly useful. those exercises you've been given will do that job well. You'll also have to work on bringing your proprioception up to par. Good to google shoulder proprioception exercises for those. Your prime mover muscles will also get strong too. Just take care that you don't add that strength and neglect the SITS muscles too. You have to work on the total package and bring them up to strength together or you'll have problems down the road.



I will look into that. I was actually thinking of PMing you since I know you did a lot of ATC stuff before EMS and RN school. 

I actually didn't injure my RC at all, somehow. Had a 270* superior -> posterior -> inferior labrum tear, and they also did a subacromial bursectomy and an anterior/posterior capsular plication. 

With that said my RC is definitely weak, shouldn't say there's no damage to it since I do have impingement syndrome and also had "minor" supra and infraspinatus injuries as well. Just was looking for other exercises to do to "mix it up" since I've been doing the same damn ones for the last 8 months. 4 months pre-surgery and now 4 months post surgery. Been looking at kettle bells. They seem like they'd be a good way to work strength and stability together. 

Told my DPT first thing I was doing was maxing out on snatch squats....he didn't find the amusement I did in it. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 30, 2014)

Ugh at work, getting sick, and can't sleep. What a way to start my week.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 30, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh at work, getting sick, and can't sleep. What a way to start my week.



Only 6 more days! 

Feel better brother.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 30, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Only 6 more days!
> 
> Feel better brother.



Heh thanks man. Glad to see you're not completely crippled now 

Maybe I'll go down to the bus and work on a photo project I've been scheming up


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 30, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Heh thanks man. Glad to see you're not completely crippled now
> 
> Maybe I'll go down to the bus and work on a photo project I've been scheming up



Doooo it. 

When I'm not broke and have dug myself out of this hole I wanna buy a print so take a good one  Although I do have one picked out that I like already.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 30, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I will look into that. I was actually thinking of PMing you since I know you did a lot of ATC stuff before EMS and RN school.
> 
> I actually didn't injure my RC at all, somehow. Had a 270* superior -> posterior -> inferior labrum tear, and they also did a subacromial bursectomy and an anterior/posterior capsular plication.
> 
> ...


I think I might have read sometime back that your main issue was the labrum tear. The surgery quite likely put your labrum back on to the path to good healing, but the scar tissue that's in there will have to be remodeled to provide greatest strength that the scar tissue can provide and it won't be as strong as the tissue was before it tore. Your PT exercises should very much help with that. What you don't want to do for a while is put explosive loads on your healing tissues. That will cause further injury and set you way back. 

The reason I'm concentrating on the SITS muscles is because after surgery, the RC isn't needed as much, so they become atrophied from disuse and because your shoulder has been limited in ROM, your body has to relearn how to both move and keep the shoulder stable. Your RC (aka SITS) muscles provide active stability. Part of that is making your body learn where it is in space (proprioception) and teaching your body how to use the SITS muscles again. 

Kettle bells might be a way to allow that to happen, but be very careful about the weight and stress that you put on your shoulder with them. Depending upon where you are in your resistance band work, you might be able to replace some of those movements with kettle bells from time to time. 

Probably the biggest thing you can do is have a chat with your PT and let it be known that you feel you're ready to begin to be more aggressive with your rehab and you want to be functionally ready to resume work quickly. You'll still need do to rehab work for another year from now as it may take that long for you to be 100%. Functional may be 80% of what you'd normally be capable of. 

You'll have to both pay great attention to the PT when they're providing you instruction about what to do, but you'll also have to be willing to do the homework they give you. Athletes tend to be very motivated to play, so they usually do the homework, so their functional recovery tends to be very fast compared to "average" people. 

Don't start modifying your exercise routine until after you've had a chance to talk to the PT about changing things up and how to do it safely and as aggressively as your body will allow.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Jul 30, 2014)

KEVD18 said:


> the emtlife version is apparently "if somebody says something that could be offensive, but nobody is offended, have they still offended somebody?"
> 
> of course, im not being critical on emtlife policies. i broke the rules and am serving my sentence.



As my wife continues to tell me I have a weak (or no) filter between my mouth and my brain sometimes, I applaud your taking your banishment like a man. And I may end up in a similar predicament as you. Just tell me, is there water-boarding involved?:sad:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 30, 2014)

Nothing like digging up a 6 year old post from a member that been gone for half of that.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Jul 30, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Nothing like digging up a 6 year old post from a member that been gone for half of that.



Ha! Yeah, one of these days I'll learn to look at the dates on some of these posts and threads ... just like one of these days I'll develop a stronger brain-mouth filter.

Cheers,
M.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 30, 2014)

Edit: bad day. I apologize. Just had to get blood drawn since some crack head bit me this morning.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 30, 2014)

Please. For the love of all that is good and holy… If you see spam, some undesirable that makes it through the rigorous filtering process, just report it. We clean it up really quickly.


----------



## J B (Jul 30, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Also visible was his "personal" LP12, a high angle rope rescue kit (because you need that working on the eastern plains of Colorado), and narcotics safe.



Is that even legal?  What does he have in it, Tylenol?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 30, 2014)

J B said:


> Is that even legal?  What does he have in it, Tylenol?


I know several medics who have narcotics in their issue kits they carry home with them


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 30, 2014)

Well, deed is done. Took the PAST today and swore in. I am now officially a pararescue wannabe. Ship date looks like it'll be about a week after graduation. h34r:
Edit: That was also a _very_ tentative ship date. All dependent on how many people they have sign up between November and December (they have a shipment going in mid October apparently, but it was put in my contract that I would ship the soonest class after graduation).


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 31, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Well, deed is done. Took the PAST today and swore in. I am now officially a pararescue wannabe. Ship date looks like it'll be about a week after graduation. h34r:
> Edit: That was also a _very_ tentative ship date. All dependent on how many people they have sign up between November and December (they have a shipment going in mid October apparently, but it was put in my contract that I would ship the soonest class after graduation).


If/when uou make it ti Albuquerque for medic school let me know, I'll buy uou a beer


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 31, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Well, deed is done. Took the PAST today and swore in. I am now officially a pararescue wannabe. Ship date looks like it'll be about a week after graduation. h34r:
> Edit: That was also a _very_ tentative ship date. All dependent on how many people they have sign up between November and December (they have a shipment going in mid October apparently, but it was put in my contract that I would ship the soonest class after graduation).



Good luck brother. Get after it in the pool, you got this!


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 31, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> If/when uou make it ti Albuquerque for medic school let me know, I'll buy uou a beer


I'll hold you to that one! It'll be a when, so I'll let you know.



Handsome Robb said:


> Good luck brother. Get after it in the pool, you got this!


Thank ya, I have been every morning almost, 4:30 am to go do laps in the pool. I've been working out with a former PJ, now a reserve chaplain, that is going back to active duty. He's been keeping me on his regimen. Which has been rough. Should be good as long as I can keep this up during clinicals/ vehiculars (no, they don't give me credit for the paramedic program. But it was free so....)


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 31, 2014)

9D4 said:


> I'll hold you to that one! It'll be a when, so I'll let you know.
> 
> 
> Thank ya, I have been every morning almost, 4:30 am to go do laps in the pool. I've been working out with a former PJ, now a reserve chaplain, that is going back to active duty. He's been keeping me on his regimen. Which has been rough. Should be good as long as I can keep this up during clinicals/ vehiculars (no, they don't give me credit for the paramedic program. But it was free so....)


Sounds good man! Maybe I'll be a proctor too lol. I applied as adjunct proctor for that program


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 31, 2014)

Mind sharing his pool regimen?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 31, 2014)

Even as a former competitive swimmer and open water lifeguard the pool stuff they do is brutal. 

I had the pleasure of taking a TOMS class and had a PJ in our group, solid dude. You'll do good man.


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 31, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Mind sharing his pool regimen?


On my phone, so keeping it kind of short. 
Normally we have one day with a 2,000 meter fin, one day were we tread for a decent while and then go to underwater 50m/ freestyle 50m laps. one day of leap frogs (you go in the same lane, one guy does a freestyle on top, the second is doing underwaters. Get to the end, guy a does 10 burpees, guy b does 10 flutter kicks/10 sit ups and then swap), normally followed by more freestyles. Day 4 is normally an open water swim at the lake (3,300 meters total. Feels like I've been murdered on those days). He mixes in drown proofing stuff for me too, like buddy breathing, underwater knots, etc...
Those are all the basics, little things mixed in. Doesn't seem bad, but it's rough.
It's all dependent on his mood, though. We had one day where he just made me tread for almost 2 hours.


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 31, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Sounds good man! Maybe I'll be a proctor too lol. I applied as adjunct proctor for that program


Will that mean I have an easy A?? Haha jk
I was told that their medic program is actually kind of easy. They said the only reason it was hard is because they teach you to the NREMT but only focus on trauma. Not sure what truth there is to that but they are bad asses when it comes to trauma. Definitely.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 31, 2014)

Dear local EMS agencies (both the first responders and transporting agency):

1. Don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . 

2. "But we're at the hospital" is not an appropriate excuse for not fixing your


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 31, 2014)

9D4 said:


> On my phone, so keeping it kind of short.
> 
> Normally we have one day with a 2,000 meter fin, one day were we tread for a decent while and then go to underwater 50m/ freestyle 50m laps. one day of leap frogs (you go in the same lane, one guy does a freestyle on top, the second is doing underwaters. Get to the end, guy a does 10 burpees, guy b does 10 flutter kicks/10 sit ups and then swap), normally followed by more freestyles. Day 4 is normally an open water swim at the lake (3,300 meters total. Feels like I've been murdered on those days). He mixes in drown proofing stuff for me too, like buddy breathing, underwater knots, etc...
> 
> ...




It sounds like you're in good hands. We used to do a variation of drown proofing when I did open water but it never could compare to what y'all do and that's just from the TV programs and word of mouth I've heard.

Keep up the good work man it sounds like you're doing it physically, a 2k meter fins and a 3.3k meter open water swims is no joke now just keep your head in the game!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 31, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> I think I might have read sometime back that your main issue was the labrum tear. The surgery quite likely put your labrum back on to the path to good healing, but the scar tissue that's in there will have to be remodeled to provide greatest strength that the scar tissue can provide and it won't be as strong as the tissue was before it tore. Your PT exercises should very much help with that. What you don't want to do for a while is put explosive loads on your healing tissues. That will cause further injury and set you way back.
> 
> The reason I'm concentrating on the SITS muscles is because after surgery, the RC isn't needed as much, so they become atrophied from disuse and because your shoulder has been limited in ROM, your body has to relearn how to both move and keep the shoulder stable. Your RC (aka SITS) muscles provide active stability. Part of that is making your body learn where it is in space (proprioception) and teaching your body how to use the SITS muscles again.
> 
> ...




You're definitely right. As much as I want to get after it I need to be cautious. My PT is cool and gives me ideas but it also seems slow, maybe that's the athlete in me though. Outside of the "standard" PT stuff they told me lots of dumbbells and light power lifts since they tend to be purposeful in our job. I'll have to talk to him more than that.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 1, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> You're definitely right. As much as I want to get after it I need to be cautious. My PT is cool and gives me ideas but it also seems slow, maybe that's the athlete in me though. Outside of the "standard" PT stuff they told me lots of dumbbells and *light power lifts* since they tend to be purposeful in our job. I'll have to talk to him more than that.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


You're very welcome! They're correct in that certain specific exercises are more purposeful for our job... that being deadlifts and squats. Honestly, given that it's your shoulder that is being rehabbed, I'm not all that worried about squat exercises. The deadlift is something to be very careful about because it will put significant stress on your shoulders as it's going to pull on your recently repaired labrum unless your musculature is strong enough. This is something you'll have to very much listen to the advice of your PT as to how much weight you should use. 

Dumbells are good for a lot of the exercises you'd want to do. No matter what exercises you're doing, don't do anything explosive that involves your arms or shoulders. You want to take on stress smoothly. Explosively adding stress to your body right now can easily overstress the healing tissues, tearing them and you'll be right back where you were before surgery - broken.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 1, 2014)

Yup, I really want to take a four hour exit exam from a three week academy for a part time job tomorrow. Me lurv tests.

Seriously, when someone asks about the content of such exams, "everything that could have been conceivably covered" is not an answer. If you don't know what you are testing people on, you just not be giving them a test.

Ok I am done whining.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Aug 1, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Yup, I really want to take a four hour exit exam from a three week academy for a part time job tomorrow. Me lurv tests.
> 
> Seriously, when someone asks about the content of such exams, "everything that could have been conceivably covered" is not an answer. If you don't know what you are testing people on, you just not be giving them a test.
> 
> Ok I am done whining.



I literally can't imagine the perqs a job would have to offer me to make it worth my while to take a 3 week academy followed by a 4 hour exam prior to hiring...as a medic, let alone as an enhanced basic.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 1, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> I literally can't imagine the perqs a job would have to offer me to make it worth my while to take a 3 week academy followed by a 4 hour exam prior to hiring...as a medic, let alone as an enhanced basic.



We run a week orientation, week "academy" which is basically equipment and protocol familiarization along with a med math and protocol test at the end on the "ops" stuff in our protocols. Then 1 week driving as a third, then 5 weeks attending 100% calls with two more protocol test, adult and peds, then an adult and pediatric clearing scenario. If you fail they were offering EMT-I positions (this is the medic process) but sounds like they're gonna go to "sorry but no thanks, re-apply in 6 months." 

That's all hearsay about the change from the EMT-I spot to say so don't quote me on it.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 1, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> I literally can't imagine the perqs a job would have to offer me to make it worth my while to take a 3 week academy followed by a 4 hour exam prior to hiring...as a medic, let alone as an enhanced basic.



On the bright side, I got paid for my refresher. Oh wait I already did that at my regular place.... I guess I got my medical director approval out the way. Maybe?

I dunno, I live in where this operation is, so it'll be nice to be able to pick up some extra cash on short notice. I don't work for a particularly busy place so it'll be a nice change every now and again I hope. And it gives me the opportunity to prove myself to a wider audience and dispel the myth that the mountain agencies are "retirement agencies."


----------



## UnkiEMT (Aug 1, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> We run a week orientation, week "academy" which is basically equipment and protocol familiarization along with a med math and protocol test at the end on the "ops" stuff in our protocols. Then 1 week driving as a third, then 5 weeks attending 100% calls with two more protocol test, adult and peds, then an adult and pediatric clearing scenario. If you fail they were offering EMT-I positions (this is the medic process) but sounds like they're gonna go to "sorry but no thanks, re-apply in 6 months."
> 
> That's all hearsay about the change from the EMT-I spot to say so don't quote me on it.



Now, I don't mind even a quite extensive FTO period (Not that I wouldn't gripe about it as I was going through it, but I still think it's reasonable), and if you want me to spend even 16 hours learning the protocols backwards, forwards and upside down so I can be sure I can make whatever my patient needs fall under them, that's fine (Even though I've never seen a protocol book I can't make my :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: in less than four hours.). If you want me to do an AVOC refresher/test, sure, Ambulances are expensive, I wouldn't want some new hire crashing one.

That being said, all of that (Less the FTO period) is 4 days. I know who I am, I know what I can do, and I'm willing to put forth some effort to prove that to an employer. It seems like the amount of effort I'm willing to put forth is 4 days (Plus FTO), How much would they have to pay me to make me be willing to put in another 11 days after that?

I dunno, maybe I'm just lucky, I've never really had to look for a job in an area that 'medics aren't in shortage.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 1, 2014)

We have to spend a week in various class/orientation time before we even got on a truck for FTO time here. Honestly, I didn't mind it. It's fully paid at your regular wage, and it helps to show the employer is committed to quality and the new hire gets a set of baseline "county specific" knowledge. Everything operations wise here is 180 degrees different from how I used to do things, so I was grateful for the gradual transition period they put us through.


----------



## lissa304 (Aug 1, 2014)

I didn't really get what this thread was about so I clicked on it and creeped a bit. LITERALLY 100% directionless. hahah Some random talks goin on in here!


----------



## lissa304 (Aug 1, 2014)

firetender said:


> Following the Snake River from Utah all the way into Montana -- especially this time of year -- is one of the most gorgeous and fun (watch them turns Ninja!) Routes in the U.S.! Go to Glacier following Flathead Lake and make sure to get some of their cherries!



Montana is completely beautiful! I was up in that area about 8 months ago! GORGEOUS!


----------



## lissa304 (Aug 1, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Well since you got all the bad luck today hopefully my flights are without delay tomorrow! :rofl:




Good luck on your flights!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 2, 2014)

Looks like AMR Seattle is on its last leg for contract negotiations.  National mediator flying in for a one day negotiation and if no contract, then strike.


----------



## Fire51 (Aug 2, 2014)

I just finished my one week orientation which was boring, the only fun part was EVOC then the rest was " this is what we expect from you and this is how our company is ran". Now we go on to do a 3/4 4/3 internship for 10 shifts which will add up to about 3-4 weeks for our internship process.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Aug 2, 2014)

*First "code 3" call*

Had my first "code 3" call the other day. I work at a children's hospital and we had a 2-year-old patient who needed a kidney. I had just left work when I got a call that  said, "Matt, come back to work, she got her kidney." I did a U-turn in the middle of the street and floored it back to work, threw the kid in a car seat, and was getting ready to rush her to the hospital for the waiting flight crew to take her to Minneapolis/St. Paul.

Then, the flight crew rolls up in an ambulance. Way to kill my adrenaline rush. Way to plan. Oh well, she gets a kidney, and I now know I can do 70 mph down the street to work and apparently no one cares. I should have hanged my head out of the window and made siren sounds.

M.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Had my first "code 3" call the other day. I work at a children's hospital and we had a 2-year-old patient who needed a kidney. I had just left work when I got a call that  said, "Matt, come back to work, she got her kidney." I did a U-turn in the middle of the street and floored it back to work, threw the kid in a car seat, and was getting ready to rush her to the hospital for the waiting flight crew to take her to Minneapolis/St. Paul.
> 
> Then, the flight crew rolls up in an ambulance. Way to kill my adrenaline rush. Way to plan. Oh well, she gets a kidney, and I now know I can do 70 mph down the street to work and apparently no one cares. I should have hanged my head out of the window and made siren sounds.
> 
> M.


Huh? What is your job that they somehow called you back to inform you someone needed transport rather than calling an ambulance service or waiting for the flight crew? I'm quite confused by this scenario. Everywhere I've seen has brought even fixed wing flight crews to the hospital in an ambulance to transfer care. 

As a side note, you'll get a lot of recommendations to slow down and take your time here. Flipping a U-Turn in the middle of the street and driving 70 MPH is never worth it, whether in an ambulance or not. The time savings just aren't worth it.

Glad to hear the kid matched for a kidney though!


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 2, 2014)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Had my first "code 3" call the other day. I work at a children's hospital and we had a 2-year-old patient who needed a kidney. I had just left work when I got a call that  said, "Matt, come back to work, she got her kidney." I did a U-turn in the middle of the street and floored it back to work, threw the kid in a car seat, and was getting ready to rush her to the hospital for the waiting flight crew to take her to Minneapolis/St. Paul.
> 
> Then, the flight crew rolls up in an ambulance. Way to kill my adrenaline rush. Way to plan. Oh well, she gets a kidney, and I now know I can do 70 mph down the street to work and apparently no one cares. I should have hanged my head out of the window and made siren sounds.
> 
> M.




Glad the kid got a kidney..... Besides that I hope you don't kill yourself or others by being an idiot. 
Facepalm


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 2, 2014)

There is nothing like sitting on the airway tarmac for an extra two hours added on to your two hour layover for a normally 30 minute flight. Pilot had the audacity to inform us we could use our phones on the plane while waiting. At least it was a brand new jet with touch screen tv's. I'll stop whining now.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 2, 2014)

...apparently a local ER nurse is I-freakin'-RATE that I didn't backboard a guy who tipped over his truck in a ditch and self extricated, with no pain, and then turned it over to BLS. 

And the wheel just keeps on turnin'...


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 2, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> ...apparently a local ER nurse is I-freakin'-RATE that I didn't backboard a guy who tipped over his truck in a ditch and self extricated, with no pain, and then turned it over to BLS.
> 
> And the wheel just keeps on turnin'...


You're not doing it right if someone's not unhappy with you. Hey, at least your patient didn't mind.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 2, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> ...apparently a local ER nurse is I-freakin'-RATE that I didn't backboard a guy who tipped over his truck in a ditch and self extricated, with no pain, and then turned it over to BLS.
> 
> And the wheel just keeps on turnin'...



Come one!  You're from King county.  You KNOW everyone gets a backboard and c-collar. :rofl:


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Aug 2, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> Glad the kid got a kidney..... Besides that I hope you don't kill yourself or others by being an idiot.
> Facepalm



First of all Medic, I'm not an idiot. I wouldn't have gone 70 mph with or without a kid, but I did hustle. And for the record, there was confusion about whether staff was going to take her to a nearby emergency department or take her to the airport and meet the fixed wing there. In the end an ambulance brought the flight crew. And the u-turn was legal. But thank you to everyone for assuming the worst.<br/>


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 2, 2014)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> First of all Medic, I'm not an idiot. I wouldn't have gone 70 mph with or without a kid. And for the record, there was confusion about whether staff was going to take her to a nearby emergency depatment or take her to the airport and meet the fixed wing there. In the end an ambulance brought the flight crew. And the u-turn was legal. But thank you to everyone for assuming the worst.



You said you were going 70 down the road. Which doesn't sound smart if it was not a highway. Are you an EMT student or Medic student?


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 2, 2014)

Yay PHTLS instructor course


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 2, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Yay PHTLS instructor course



You have fun with that... Lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 2, 2014)

I wonder how long before somebody slaps a Star of Life sticker and a light bar on this....:rofl:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytXI5Clz100[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 2, 2014)

I'll look like a whacker all day if you let me drive that!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 2, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I'll look like a whacker all day if you let me drive that!



Same here. You can put as many flashy lights and radios in that thing that you want and I will still drive it.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 2, 2014)

Two TIA's today. Watches a guy have a TIA in front of me. Fasciculation in the left temple followed by droop and flaccid on the left side and garbled speech. Back to normal 7 minutes later. Kind of cool to see.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Aug 2, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> There is nothing like sitting on the airway tarmac for an extra two hours added on to your two hour layover for a normally 30 minute flight. Pilot had the audacity to inform us we could use our phones on the plane while waiting. At least it was a brand new jet with touch screen tv's. I'll stop whining now.



So, what you're saying is...I didn't eat up all the bad luck. Though at least they deplaned us.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 2, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> Two TIA's today. Watches a guy have a TIA in front of me. Fasciculation in the left temple followed by droop and flaccid on the left side and garbled speech. Back to normal 7 minutes later. Kind of cool to see.



When I did some hospital work I was transporting a pt from the ER to the med-surg floor and about 50 feet down the hall the pt had a stroke right in front of me.  Very creepy watching the face just fall and get flaccid, speech slurr and pt freak out since she know what was going on.  So I popped a U turn and pushed her back to the ER.  They had CT done, read, and TPA running in what felt like 10 minutes.  Was longer than that but it was quick.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 2, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I'll look like a whacker all day if you let me drive that!




Agreed. 

How long do you think it takes if you decide you need to stop right now at 246 mph? 



rmabrey said:


> Two TIA's today. Watches a guy have a TIA in front of me. Fasciculation in the left temple followed by droop and flaccid on the left side and garbled speech. Back to normal 7 minutes later. Kind of cool to see.




They're definitely cool to see. That's actually really awesome you got to see it from start to finish.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Aug 2, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Agreed.
> 
> How long do you think it takes if you decide you need to stop right now at 246 mph?



According to wikipedia, Bugatti says it'll drop from 250 to stopped in less than 10 seconds...which will still cover a little under a third of a mile.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 2, 2014)

Went to an MVA today that looked like a movie stunt. Car, upside down, in a creek, nothing visible but the floorboards and wheels, patient trapped inside. 

Turned into an RSI.


----------



## Rialaigh (Aug 2, 2014)

Quit drinking soda, coffee, tea, lemonade, or anything other then juice or water..

Also quit all sweets and desserts...

I was used to a 2 liter + of mountain dew a day....I'm on day 6 of nothing....not good


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 2, 2014)

Rialaigh said:


> Quit drinking soda, coffee, tea, lemonade, or anything other then juice or water..
> 
> Also quit all sweets and desserts...
> 
> I was used to a 2 liter + of mountain dew a day....I'm on day 6 of nothing....not good


After i got home from my last tour I stopped drinking caffeine altogether. This is week two for me and I haven't had sodas at all, and only two cups of coffee this week. Can't give up my chai though


----------



## Rialaigh (Aug 2, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> After i got home from my last tour I stopped drinking caffeine altogether. This is week two for me and I haven't had sodas at all, and only two cups of coffee this week. Can't give up my chai though



I am okay with still drinking hot tea, I'm just trying to not get cancer or renal failure before I'm 40....no diabetes would be nice too


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 2, 2014)

Rialaigh said:


> I am okay with still drinking hot tea, I'm just trying to not get cancer or renal failure before I'm 40....no diabetes would be nice too


I know the feeling. I was up to two or three monster zero reds each day of shift and one or two my weeks off, plus tons of soda...
I'm also trying to drop below max flight weight for rotor


----------



## Rialaigh (Aug 2, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I know the feeling. I was up to two or three monster zero reds each day of shift and one or two my weeks off, plus tons of soda...
> I'm also trying to drop below max flight weight for rotor



It's a good goal to have. I'm amazed how much water I'm drinking now...and my appetite increased...and I feel like crap...lol

My EMS service is doing some derpied derp things right now too...not a good combo


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 2, 2014)

Rialaigh said:


> It's a good goal to have. I'm amazed how much water I'm drinking now...and my appetite increased...and I feel like crap...lol
> 
> My EMS service is doing some derpied derp things right now too...not a good combo


Lol i know what you mean. I already went through a thirty two pack of bottled water plus I dint know how many refills of my filter bottle since Tuesday


----------



## Rialaigh (Aug 2, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol i know what you mean. I already went through a thirty two pack of bottled water plus I dint know how many refills of my filter bottle since Tuesday



I guess the upside is my urine is a nice pretty color now instead that lime green


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 3, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> So, what you're saying is...I didn't eat up all the bad luck. Though at least they deplaned us.



Nope, you left just enough bad luck for me!


----------



## Household6 (Aug 3, 2014)

Two days, two severed femoral arteries involving boat propellers, AND a severed dorsalis pedis artery from getting stepped on by a horse. And all three patients had combat vets nearby who applied tourniquets??? How does that even happen?

If I had to guess, if an xray was taken of all three, they'd all look like this:


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 3, 2014)

Double medic truck. 7 runs. 11 patient contacts.  10 reports. 0 ALS skills performed.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 3, 2014)

Rockin' out old school.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 3, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Rockin' out old school.



Is that a standing order for you guys? :rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 3, 2014)

You can do anything you want to do on your next to last day.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 3, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> You can do anything you want to do on your next to last day.



It's always interesting when we hear employees talk over the radio on their last day.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 3, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> You can do anything you want to do on your next to last day.



Next to last day? Are you leaving SC?


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 3, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Rockin' out old school.








I win?


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 3, 2014)

Three codes and a doa in tge county today. Plus a semi vs train. What the hell?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 3, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Next to last day? Are you leaving SC?



No... on your LAST day you're doing an exit interview and turning in your uniforms... or maybe being escorted out by a supervisor.

And yeah Chaz... you win.  That stuff is almost as much fun as the Needled Narcan. Nothing like pulling that box out when you need it quickly. "Ohhh Fu...."


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 3, 2014)

Ah, yes... Gotcha... I'm just going to go stand in the corner now...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 3, 2014)

Soo glad I'm not working today


----------



## Aprz (Aug 3, 2014)

Darn it. Sore throat. I am catching the cold! :[


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 3, 2014)

Aprz said:


> Darn it. Sore throat. I am catching the cold! :[




Are your eyes red? Muscles sore?

Could be Ebola.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 3, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Are your eyes red? Muscles sore?
> 
> Could be Ebola.



Better call 911


----------



## Aprz (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm on the phone the CDC right now.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 3, 2014)

Get off the interwebz before you infect somebody on here!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 3, 2014)

Aprz said:


> I'm on the phone the CDC right now.




They're gonna come burn your house town and quarantine the town. Didn't you read The Stand?


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank god for awesome roommates. I was so going to make Kraft Mac and cheese and wine for dinner but now I'm having healthy turkey enchiladas. After day 6 I much rather just drink my dinner.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 4, 2014)

Got bored yesterday


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 4, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Got bored yesterday



Weren't you trying to cut back on monsters?


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 4, 2014)

Lol yes. Still haven't drunk one. I got bored ans was playing with my camera


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 4, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol yes. Still haven't drunk one. I got bored ans was playing with my camera



Well yeah you haven't drank it, you infused it in. Pretty sure that still counts haha


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 4, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well yeah you haven't drank it, you infused it in. Pretty sure that still counts haha


Lol I wonder what that would do


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 4, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Weren't you trying to cut back on monsters?




I was gonna ask the same thing haha


----------



## vcuemt (Aug 5, 2014)

:censored::censored::censored::censored:. The one person in my company I refuse to ride with is now my crew leader.

Fan :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing tastic.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 5, 2014)

vcuemt said:


> :censored::censored::censored::censored:. The one person in my company I refuse to ride with is now my crew leader.
> 
> Fan :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing tastic.



That's one thing I love about my company. If there are known crew issues they will not have them work together unless they both agree to it. 

Only downside is that someone has to change their shift time.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 5, 2014)

Brake fluid in a fresh open cut isnt a fun feeling. Guess my car hasnt had a blood sacrifice in a while, so I was due


----------



## vcuemt (Aug 5, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> That's one thing I love about my company. If there are known crew issues they will not have them work together unless they both agree to it.
> 
> Only downside is that someone has to change their shift time.



I requested a crew change. I wish personality conflicts were taken into account but I'm relatively new to the company so I have a feeling they wouldn't care if I told them the real reason I wanted a switch. I made up something instead.


----------



## Angel (Aug 5, 2014)

transport your pic made it over to nocturnal medics on FB ^_^

https://www.facebook.com/NocturnalMedic?fref=photo


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 5, 2014)

Angel said:


> transport your pic made it over to nocturnal medics on FB ^_^
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/NocturnalMedic?fref=photo


I saw that  I commented on it as my photo page lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 5, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Brake fluid in a fresh open cut isnt a fun feeling. Guess my car hasnt had a blood sacrifice in a while, so I was due




You're doing it wrong.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 5, 2014)

Posted in no mans land right now. We are on the boarder of my divisions response area and another divisions response area. If a call in my divisions area pops off we will be pulled back into our system, if a call in the other divisions area pops off we will be put in their system. 

Just wish there was some shade here


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 5, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Posted in no mans land right now. We are on the boarder of my divisions response area and another divisions response area. If a call in my divisions area pops off we will be pulled back into our system, if a call in the other divisions area pops off we will be put in their system.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wish there was some shade here




Shouldn't have said it.

You're gonna hook one at EOS in the other division now.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 5, 2014)

This ebola garbage that everyone's spewing is going to give me a CVA.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 5, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Shouldn't have said it.
> 
> You're gonna hook one at EOS in the other division now.



Nope. Back in our area. Had a call and now just killing 20 minutes at the hospital so that when we clear we go straight home.


----------



## vcuemt (Aug 5, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> This ebola garbage that everyone's spewing is going to give me a CVA.



Just remember to ask all patients with fever, aching, headache or any of the other early signs of ebola if they've been to West Africa recently.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 5, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Nope. Back in our area. Had a call and now just killing 20 minutes at the hospital so that when we clear we go straight home.



Well played.





vcuemt said:


> Just remember to ask all patients with fever, aching, headache or any of the other early signs of ebola if they've been to West Africa recently.




It's a good thing I'm still out on injury cause if be the prick telling nurses that flu like symptom patients had ebola like symptoms just to get a rise out of them and get myself canned.

People in this country showed their true colors these past couple of days. Never thought I'd see people advocating to leave Americans behind. 

Makes me wanna punch a kitten.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 5, 2014)

First day of my internship will be Sunday 8/10.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 5, 2014)

Aprz said:


> First day of my internship will be Sunday 8/10.



Nice! I'll be starting end of next month or beginning of the month after.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 6, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Makes me wanna punch a kitten.


poor kitten!

And yeah.  People need to be shot for their stupidity.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 6, 2014)

Three hours of cooking later I've got three grocery bags of food prepared for the whole set. That made me more tired than going rafting today eek.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 6, 2014)

Which virus constantly threatened the inhabitants of the town of Deadwood?

You coxsackie. 

Why did Spain start posting pictures of sewing needles at their airports?

How else do you stop an eBola?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 6, 2014)

911 call of the night:

"I have ingrown hairs on my face." 

Transported him. 

The he proceeds to ask how to apply for a new Medicaid card.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 6, 2014)

Well that's not good,  rig just ups and dies on us less than a block from station. Managed to get it pulled over to the curb, and the motor refuses to turn over. Unfortunately we're dead in the water blocking a driveway and half the little two lane residential road :/ Not only that, but one of our other ambulances is also out of service mechanical and we don't have two reserves at the moment :/


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 6, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Nice! I'll be starting end of next month or beginning of the month after.



Where did you end up?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 6, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Well that's not good,  rig just ups and dies on us less than a block from station. Managed to get it pulled over to the curb, and the motor refuses to turn over. Unfortunately we're dead in the water blocking a driveway and half the little two lane residential road :/ Not only that, but one of our other ambulances is also out of service mechanical and we don't have two reserves at the moment :/



Who is your backup?


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 6, 2014)

Addrobo said:


> Who is your backup?


They'll dispatch all 4 of our remaining rigs before calling for mutual aid, but Burbank will get any calls in the western part of the city, Pasadena any in the eastern part. Only problem is that while we normally have 6 ambulances Burbank only has 3 so it's usually us running mutual aid into their city.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 6, 2014)

I still have ebola or the common cold today.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## STXmedic (Aug 6, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 1754



Ebola... Smh.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 6, 2014)

stxmedic said:


> ebola... Smh.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 6, 2014)

My sister just moved to Hawaii, and today found out their house has an enormous cockroach infestation and a hurricane is hitting tomorrow. Welcome to paradise?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 6, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> My sister just moved to Hawaii, and today found out their house has an enormous cockroach infestation and a hurricane is hitting tomorrow. Welcome to paradise?



Having been stationed in Hawaii for two years, it is not uncommon for cockroaches to infest a house.   Exterminators, traps, chemicals, sprays, etc... don't get rid of them but do help to minimize their presence.  She will probably find a gecko or two in her house as well, which is a good thing since they like to eat the cockroaches.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 6, 2014)

Addrobo said:


> Where did you end up?



We aren't told until sept 26th


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 6, 2014)

ffemt8978 said:


> Having been stationed in Hawaii for two years, it is not uncommon for cockroaches to infest a house.   Exterminators, traps, chemicals, sprays, etc... don't get rid of them but do help to minimize their presence.  She will probably find a gecko or two in her house as well, which is a good thing since they like to eat the cockroaches.




...and sell cheap car insurance...


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 6, 2014)

...and we don't have any reserve ambulances to swap into


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 6, 2014)

Finally got a rig and back in service. One of the other crews that was in a reserve was able to move back into their front line so we swapped them and took their reserve. And it's our barbaric ambulance too


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 6, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Finally got a rig and back in service. One of the other crews that was in a reserve was able to move back into their front line so we swapped them and took their reserve. And it's our barbaric ambulance too



I'm gonna assume you meant bariatric, but I think your phrasing is more accurate


----------



## Aprz (Aug 6, 2014)

I was gonna go to work sick. I put on my uniform. Ate dinner with my brother. I couldn't breathe through my nose. My lungs are full of gunk. It's difficult to focus. I feel like I constantly got to drink and go to the bathroom. We don't post at a station so I have limited bathroom access. I was like "F this... I am calling in sick." Hate we get a point every time we call out sick. Hope calling out was worth this one point, and I hope this one point doesn't bite me in the butt later on.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 6, 2014)

It's always annoying when you're sicker than the patient you're taking care of.

Get better man and good luck on your internship!


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 6, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm gonna assume you meant bariatric, but I think your phrasing is more accurate


Lol good ole auto correct apparently may have been channeling a bit of my frustration


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 6, 2014)

Aprz said:


> I was gonna go to work sick. I put on my uniform. Ate dinner with my brother. I couldn't breathe through my nose. My lungs are full of gunk. It's difficult to focus. I feel like I constantly got to drink and go to the bathroom. We don't post at a station so I have limited bathroom access. I was like "F this... I am calling in sick." Hate we get a point every time we call out sick. Hope calling out was worth this one point, and I hope this one point doesn't bite me in the butt later on.



You guys get a point for calling out sick?


----------



## UnkiEMT (Aug 7, 2014)

It doesn't happen often, but every once in a while you meet someone who instantly dislikes you, and who you instantly dislike, and if you're very lucky, the cruelest thing you can do is say nice things to them.

These are the moments I live for.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Aug 7, 2014)

*A large victory for a newbie*

I did a second ride-along with a local ambulance company yesterday and it went well. Why did it go well? Because their recruiter handed me an application, hired me as a dispatcher while I go to EMT-B school and said they'll move me into an EMT position at their company while I go through paramedic school.

A "WOW!" doesn't quite cover it. But it stands as proof that if you take initiative, bust your butt, and study hard, doors can unexpectedly pop open.

On a related note: thank you to all the forum members who directly or indirectly helped me navigate both the educational and the employment aspects of this line of work. You're a terrific community.

Mahalo,
M.


----------



## SSwain (Aug 7, 2014)

Epic Frequent flyer.....

She is comprising a majority of our calls this month.  
Same person...same address. Every time we get a hip/leg pain call from her, she meets us at the door and walks herself to the ambulance, climbs in, lays down on the stretcher and holds her arm out for the bp cuff.
She knows us all by name now.

Some of these, I swear she gets discharged, goes home and calls 911 again right as she walks in the front door. 4 calls in a 24hr period from same address.


, RP FEELS LIKE SHE IS HAVING A HEART ATTACK/ RP IS HAVING HEART PAINS / REQUESTING TO GO TO THE ER ASAP AND HUNG UP, Unit:500 - From CON5 08/07/2014 03:10:31

REQUESTING AMB FOR LEFT LEG AND HIP PAIN...HUNG UP BEFORE I COULD GET MORE INFORMATION, Unit:500 - From CON5 08/07/2014 00:42:20

NEED AMB HIP AND LEG PAIN///PHONE DISCONNECTED//TRIED CALLING BACK GETTING VM, Unit:500 - From CON5 08/06/2014 20:24:33

HAVING PAIN IN GROIN AREA DULL SHARP PAIN; HAVING PAIN IN LEFT LEG, Unit:500 - From CON5 08/06/2014 07:57:59

PAIN IN LEFT HIP AND LEG, Unit:500 - From CON5 08/05/2014 18:26:08

HIP AND LEG PAIN, Unit:500 - From CON5 08/03/2014 01:02:35

REQUESTED AN AMBULANCE, DIDNT GIVE A REASON, Unit:500 - From CON5 08/02/2014 04:24:12

FEMALE CALLED ASKING FR POLICE TO COME PICK HER UP AND DROP HER OFF AT THE HOSP MAIN ENTRANCE SO SHE CAN GET SOME SLEEP, Unit:500 - From CON5 08/01/2014 04:25:33

REQ AMB WHEN ASKED WHAT HAPPENED SHE HUNG UP.  Unit:500 - From CON5 08/01/2014 01:06:48


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 7, 2014)

Send cops. Don't let her in the truck. A day or two in jail will end the calls.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Aug 7, 2014)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> I did a second ride-along with a local ambulance company yesterday and it went well. Why did it go well? Because their recruiter handed me an application, hired me as a dispatcher while I go to EMT-B school and said they'll move me into an EMT position at their company while I go through paramedic school.
> 
> A "WOW!" doesn't quite cover it. But it stands as proof that if you take initiative, bust your butt, and study hard, doors can unexpectedly pop open.
> 
> ...



Congrats! :beerchug:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 7, 2014)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> I did a second ride-along with a local ambulance company yesterday and it went well. Why did it go well? Because their recruiter handed me an application, hired me as a dispatcher while I go to EMT-B school and said they'll move me into an EMT position at their company while I go through paramedic school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats. 

I didn't realize there were dispatchers out there without an EMT cert. all ours have to be either an EMT-I/AEMT or a Paramedic.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 7, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I didn't realize there were dispatchers out there without an EMT cert. all ours have to be either an EMT-I/AEMT or a Paramedic.


Its more common than not for dispatchers to be EMDs but not EMTs


----------



## EMDispatch (Aug 7, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I didn't realize there were dispatchers out there without an EMT cert. all ours have to be either an EMT-I/AEMT or a Paramedic.



Nope, it varies greatly from agency to agency, let alone by state. Many states don't require much more than a 24 hr radio course to be certified.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 7, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> You guys get a point for calling out sick?


Yep. :[


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 7, 2014)

SSwain said:


> Epic Frequent flyer.....
> 
> She is comprising a majority of our calls this month.
> Same person...same address. Every time we get a hip/leg pain call from her, she meets us at the door and walks herself to the ambulance, climbs in, lays down on the stretcher and holds her arm out for the bp cuff.
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh ya, I had a job 'interview' a few days ago... It was for a PRN ED Tech at one of the local hospitals so I can make some extra cash on my off weeks. It wound up them asking for my availability, asking if I was ok working in the ED and not as a medic, then asking when I could start. Lol it was the shortest interview I'd had


----------



## Aprz (Aug 7, 2014)

Finally got called for a 911 interview, and it is on the 2nd day of my internship so I had to turn it down. I figured it would be a slippery slope if I asked for the 2nd day off, and then much more to do the training. I am pretty mad still because 911 pay twice as much as IFT pay here, and already saturated with paramedics here too.

Day 2 of calling out sick. Day of being sick. Got a fever now and nausea, but haven't vomited yet. Should I call the CDC?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 7, 2014)

Aprz said:


> Finally got called for a 911 interview, and it is on the 2nd day of my internship so I had to turn it down. I figured it would be a slippery slope if I asked for the 2nd day off, and then much more to do the training. I am pretty mad still because 911 pay twice as much as IFT pay here, and already saturated with paramedics here too.
> 
> Day 2 of calling out sick. Day of being sick. Got a fever now and nausea, but haven't vomited yet. Should I call the CDC?



Should have called 911 when you first thought you were getting sick haha


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 7, 2014)

Aprz said:


> Finally got called for a 911 interview, and it is on the 2nd day of my internship so I had to turn it down. I figured it would be a slippery slope if I asked for the 2nd day off, and then much more to do the training. I am pretty mad still because 911 pay twice as much as IFT pay here, and already saturated with paramedics here too.
> 
> Day 2 of calling out sick. Day of being sick. Got a fever now and nausea, but haven't vomited yet. Should I call the CDC?


Hopefully it will be worth it when you finish your internship in a few months and get a 911 paramedic position.


----------



## Angel (Aug 7, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Hopefully it will be worth it when you finish your internship in a few months and get a 911 paramedic position.




seriously...and anywhere. im noticing a lot of opportunities as a medic in all kinds of ems systems. just got to be willing to get out of your comfort zone and try something new.

easier said than done (as im experiencing this myself) but i want a career out of this an am willing to move as far as out of state if necessary. 

in other news, i had a test and interview today for a job i didn't really care about, but after going there its toward the top of my list. we find out next week and the waiting sucks.

EDIT: Well I got hired at another place lol! hmmm


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 7, 2014)

Today's plan after work will include the orginal Ninja Turtle movie, pizza and wine. I think that's a great way to celebrate my bday


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 8, 2014)

Angel said:


> seriously...and anywhere. im noticing a lot of opportunities as a medic in all kinds of ems systems. just got to be willing to get out of your comfort zone and try something new.
> 
> easier said than done (as im experiencing this myself) but i want a career out of this an am willing to move as far as out of state if necessary.
> 
> ...




Congrats!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 8, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> You guys get a point for calling out sick?



I get a point for calling off sick also. And three points if you call off sick on a mandatory OT shift.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 8, 2014)

I can use my sick as vacation if I find my own coverage. What are these points you speak of haha?

My god, just because I studied political science does not mean I want to "discuss" politics with you and your staunch self-titled "extreme conservative" views. Contrary to what you think it is not a "mental workout" for me. 

You just make yourself look like an idiot.


----------



## Angel (Aug 8, 2014)

What happens if you get too many points, a write up?


----------



## Aprz (Aug 8, 2014)

0.5 points for being late <1 hour late. 1 point for calling out sick or >= 1 hour late, but <2 hours late. 2 points for being >= 2 hour late or no call/no show. You don't get 1 point per day for calling out sick on consecutive days eg you call out sick Wednesday and Thursday like I just did then it's just 1 point even though you called out sick 2 days.

5 points = verbal warning
6 points = written warning
7 points = final written warning / 1 work week mandatory vacation (a.k.a suspension)
8 points = termination

You retain the point for 1 year from the time you got it.

I think it has it's pros and cons. I have shown up late several times unfortunately, and the only consequence was points. I didn't get a verbal, write up, etc. The obvious con is once you pass that 5 point threshold, it hits you like a train.

I would say my two least favorite things is that calling out sick is merged with our tardy system and they don't tell us how many points we have. You can figure out how many points you have by manually going through the schedule to see how late you were or if you called out sick, and add up the points.

I am doing much better today so I think I won't call out today. Guess it's good to get this out of the way before my internship starts this Sunday.


----------



## Angel (Aug 8, 2014)

i guess its good because it doesnt go straight to a warning or write up, but you cant control getting sick and needing to stay or go home. i dont like that system but theres worse ones out there. i know where i used to work, youd basically have to call in with enough notice (try to find coverage if you could) or get a drs note if more than 1 day and you were fine and/or use pto.

hmmm


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 8, 2014)

Got a call to submit s bg check for the PT job I tested for.  Good sign


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 8, 2014)

4 back to back calls today without ever getting back to my truck ...Yay outlying beach district


----------



## exodus (Aug 8, 2014)

First on scene to this:


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 8, 2014)

exodus said:


> First on scene to this:


Now I'm no fireman with special firefightin' authoritah or anything, but might I suggest upgrading this call to a working structure fire?


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 8, 2014)

Would explain the breathing problems...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 8, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Now I'm no fireman with special firefightin' authoritah or anything, but might I suggest upgrading this call to a working structure fire?



Id imagine they did. The area this happened in has 3 engines within a 15 minute response time (1 of the engines was at the hospital at least 30 minutes away). So it was probably 45 minutes before they had a decent number of units there.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 8, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Id imagine they did. The area this happened in has 3 engines within a 15 minute response time (1 of the engines was at the hospital at least 30 minutes away). So it was probably 45 minutes before they had a decent number of units there.


Haha, maybe I didn't put that across quite right. I know things are different on the west coast, but I did figure they had upgraded that call...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 8, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Haha, maybe I didn't put that across quite right. I know things are different on the west coast, but I did figure they had upgraded that call...



1 engine and 1 ambulance is all we get for a fully involved structure fire here in the west coast


----------



## Tigger (Aug 9, 2014)

So we are getting dislocation reduction (EMT and up) and Ketamine on september first. Of course today we had use for both. Can't get a line (including  Hour long stokes extrication with low angle rigging for a shoulder dislocation with impingement and low back fractures. When we finally get a line the patient then has an allergic reaction to fentanyl and refuses morphine. Great. Three hour long call and we only transported a few miles to the helicopter (would have been three hours by ground).

And I had to jump into a river for that cold water challenge. At night.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 9, 2014)

Tigger said:


> So we are getting dislocation reduction (EMT and up) and Ketamine on september first. Of course today we had use for both. Can't get a line (including  Hour long stokes extrication with low angle rigging for a shoulder dislocation with impingement and low back fractures. When we finally get a line the patient then has an allergic reaction to fentanyl and refuses morphine. Great. Three hour long call and we only transported a few miles to the helicopter (would have been three hours by ground).
> 
> And I had to jump into a river for that cold water challenge. At night.


What were the symptoms associated with the fentanyl reaction? (Just curious...)


----------



## Tigger (Aug 9, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> What were the symptoms associated with the fentanyl reaction? (Just curious...)



Urticaria about the chest, abdomen, and neck. Acute onset of itching all over and "feeling like a crackhead." When I first got to her (a fair bit before my partner due to the hike) one of the first things I asked her was if she had any allergies to pain medicines, to which she said no. My partner arrives and asks the same thing with the same answer. It's only in the ambulance after she's had  150 and the reaction is occurring that she remembers she is allergic to an "F" drug that you get after surgery.

Some days there is no winning.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 9, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Urticaria about the chest, abdomen, and neck. Acute onset of itching all over and "feeling like a crackhead." When I first got to her (a fair bit before my partner due to the hike) one of the first things I asked her was if she had any allergies to pain medicines, to which she said no. My partner arrives and asks the same thing with the same answer. It's only in the ambulance after she's had  150 and the reaction is occurring that she remembers she is allergic to an "F" drug that you get after surgery.
> 
> Some days there is no winning.


Clearly.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 9, 2014)

Test post


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 9, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> Test post



Loud & clear!


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 9, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> Test post


Looks like the test worked...


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks. So far things have been working pretty well. After 6.5 hours, it better.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 9, 2014)

About 12 hours until my first shift as a paramedic intern. *vomits*


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 9, 2014)

Aprz said:


> About 12 hours until my first shift as a paramedic intern. *vomits*


Not to worry... you'll _probably_ survive...


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 9, 2014)

Aprz said:


> About 12 hours until my first shift as a paramedic intern. *vomits*


Remember to breathe.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 9, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> Remember to breathe.


I thought you were supposed to hold your breath!?


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 9, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I thought you were supposed to hold your breath!?


Shhhhh!!!!! You're not supposed to say anything about _that _part of Medic School!!!!


----------



## Anjel (Aug 10, 2014)

Woah! We can like posts now!!???


----------



## Wheel (Aug 10, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Woah! We can like posts now!!???


Apparently so. I was wondering what was up with that, seeing as I haven't been around here in ashes.

On another note I had my set of shifts as an fto this weekend, which has been interesting. Sometimes I feel inadequate training someone since I've only been a medic a couple of years, but it's going well so far. Only two months to go.

I've also been selected to be on the interview panel to help decide what EMT's we'll be sending through medic school, and I'll possibly be on the committee that will be editing our standing orders this year. Not bad for someone who has only been working here a year.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## MrJones (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm still looking for my like, Oprah....


----------



## MrJones (Aug 10, 2014)

Awwww - you _like_ me.....


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 10, 2014)

MrJones said:


> Awwww - you _like_ me.....


Dude if I told you how I liked you, The Todd might get uncomfortable  lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 10, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Dude if I told you how I liked you, The Todd might get uncomfortable  lol



Remember TJ this is a family site, keep it PG in here hahaha


----------



## Aprz (Aug 10, 2014)

Slow 1st day. Fall, chest pain, and head pain (minor trauma).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 10, 2014)

Aprz said:


> Slow 1st day. Fall, chest pain, and head pain (minor trauma).



The meat and potatoes of EMS. Get used to those days.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 10, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Dude if I told you how I liked you, The Todd might get uncomfortable  lol


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 10, 2014)

Aprz said:


> Slow 1st day. Fall, chest pain, and head pain (minor trauma).





DEmedic said:


> The meat and potatoes of EMS. Get used to those days.



He's still missing a difficulty breathing call. Add that one to the mix and it pretty much sums it up though.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh, and those calls with "Positive Suitcase Sign"...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 10, 2014)

I finally found the "mark all read" button for the forum!  Now all blue crosses actually mean something!  And 44 days till I have no life but the medic student life.


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 10, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I finally found the "mark all read" button for the forum!  Now all blue crosses actually mean something!  And 44 days till I have no life but the medic student life.


When does your class start?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 10, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> When does your class start?


Late September Week of the 21st.  Yeah for 9 months of book work and clinicals!


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 10, 2014)

Hmm....so Shark Week opens up with a mockumentary? A show about a man eating 38 foot shark off South Africa, yet Discovery's own website says Great Whites don't get bigger than 20 foot or so http://news.discovery.com/animals/sharks/submarine-any-truth-to-the-legend-140714.htm

Why? Lots of great real life stuff on sharks, why make up a "Jaws" like fiction?

(Oh, is anyone else having trouble opening up the new site on the Tapatalk app?)


----------



## Chris07 (Aug 11, 2014)

Discovery is really starting to hurt their rep. This isn't the first time. They did one on the Russian Yeti a while back. While it was super entertaining and had me pumped to grab some guns, a crew and go yeti hunting in the Russian Wilderness, it really hurt their credibility. The whole story mixed fact and fiction...to the point where I had to conduct some outside research to discern the fact from fiction. 

While I understand the importance of TV rating and keeping people entertained, I think Discovery is going about it all wrong. Lets face it...when we watch Discovery we're looking for facts and to learn some cool things. If I want an intense/scary yeti story, I'll tune into a channel like Chiller or something.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 11, 2014)

I really need to be done with medic school. I have been wanting to hop on my bike and go riding soo bad since the start of the year but I don't want to risk crashing and being out of the program.


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 11, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Late September Week of the 21st.  Yeah for 9 months of book work and clinicals!


I start some time in October. Counting down until I have no life. Good luck!!!!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 11, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> I start some time in October. Counting down until I have no life. Good luck!!!!


thanks. you too!


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 11, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> He's still missing an anxiety call. Add that one to the mix and it pretty much sums it up though.


Fixed


----------



## Aprz (Aug 11, 2014)

Wait. I thought 911 meant we'd only do cardiac arrests and traumas?


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm loving this new like button!


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 11, 2014)

Last night made me despise my city and lose faith in humanity. I have not seen such a level of immoral, selfish, idiotic behavior in my life.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 11, 2014)

What happened?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 11, 2014)

Riot following a police shooting.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm surprised that hasn't happened in ABQ, given the amount of LEO involved shootings we've had...


And on a happier note... I start my CCP class this week  And afterwards the company will pay for my CCP-C exam and C-NPT exam. Plus the one we get out of the class.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 11, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> He's still missing a difficulty breathing call. Add that one to the mix and it pretty much sums it up though.


That was my first call today and a TIA after that. Feels like another slow day. 3 1/2 hours to go and only 2 calls.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 11, 2014)

CCEMTP starts late September.

Gotta get back into the school mode.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 11, 2014)

Chase said:


> Last night made me despise my city and lose faith in humanity. I have not seen such a level of immoral, selfish, idiotic behavior in my life.



It makes no sense. I read that there were over a dozen stores looted. Why? "Yeah, we're mad at the police so let's go steal from a shoe store."


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 11, 2014)

Pretty sad the ways people decide to project their emotions.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 11, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> It makes no sense. I read that there were over a dozen stores looted. Why? "Yeah, we're mad at the police so let's go steal from a shoe store."



The videos are unbelievable.  Hundreds of people breaking in windows and running through stores carrying handfuls of loot, shooting guns in the air. I heard a large group tried to break into the mall. It is reminiscent of Hurricane Katrina. 

There is a growing trend on twitter and social media with people saying to stop destroying their own neighborhoods and "Start looting and burning down white neighborhoods". It is a mess. 

http://fox2now.com/2014/08/11/video-protester-justifies-the-looting-in-ferguson/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 11, 2014)

Chase said:


> The videos are unbelievable.  Hundreds of people breaking in windows and running through stores carrying handfuls of loot, shooting guns in the air. I heard a large group tried to break into the mall. It is reminiscent of Hurricane Katrina.
> 
> There is a growing trend on twitter and social media with people saying to stop destroying their own neighborhoods and "Start looting and burning down white neighborhoods". It is a mess.
> 
> http://fox2now.com/2014/08/11/video-protester-justifies-the-looting-in-ferguson/



That right there is why I will never live or work in a major city


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 11, 2014)

RIP Robin Williams.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 11, 2014)

Ugh, I am killing myself with this 911 thing. Two days ago I talked my preceptor about giving up my 911 interview because I was afraid that it would be a slippery slope asking him the day off on the second day of the internship. He said that that was a mistake, and he fully supports me getting hired on the 911. He would give me the time off for training for the 911 side, and said that continuing my internship shouldn't be a problem after training because I could just pick working the back half of the week like I am doing right now. That was on Sunday so I couldn't call back in time to schedule an interview on Monday, and did my second shift today. I got off and went home, and I did all of my fisdaps (online PCRs for paramedic students), and then I played games for a couple of hours. I decided to check my e-mails, and I saw they tried reaching me by e-mail saying that they can try to give me an interview another day (not jut Monday), but that if they do not hear back by today by the time HR closes (5 pm) then they will assume I was not interested in the job. It's 8:30 pm! Oh my God, this frustrates me. I wrote a polite e-mail back saying that I am interested and disappointed in myself for not replying back by the deadline given in the e-mail, and that I am able to work my schedule so that I am available for an interview if there is one in the future, and I thanked her for her time trying to reach me. They sent it by e-mail and didn't call me. Maybe I'll get lucky one more time?? LOL! I dunno. Ironically the HR lady doesn't know who I am, but I do, and I bumped into her at the main when I got off my internship shift, but I just walked by her, said hello, and didn't talk more. I wish I had talked to her at that time.

If not lucky this time, next time I'll be available for an interview and a stronger candidate.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 12, 2014)

First day back at work in two and a half months. I'm sure my people will welcome me back kindly...


----------



## MrJones (Aug 12, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> First day back at work in two and a half months. I'm sure my people will welcome me back kindly...



I'll take that over my day - Graduate Assistant orientation. Just kill me now.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 12, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> First day back at work in two and a half months. I'm sure my people will welcome me back kindly...


Hope you have a nice quiet shift


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 12, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Hope you have a nice quiet shift


Thanks, ***... Lol. Luckily I've got two students today, so all I have to do is play chauffeur and make sure they don't kill anybody


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 12, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Thanks, ***... Lol. Luckily I've got two students today, so all I have to do is play chauffeur and make sure they don't kill anybody


You work with two students and one preceptor/FTO on a unit? Oh my.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 12, 2014)

They are still going to give me an interview within the next couple of weeks they said, woohoo!

Day 3 of internship. Got a difficulty in breathing call / possible MI, and I totaly frozed up and it sucked. Pulled myself together on the abdominal pain call I had after that. That was easier.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 12, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> You work with two students and one preceptor/FTO on a unit? Oh my.


That's how AMR does it here...Oh boy am I excited.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 12, 2014)

I formally apologize to @STXmedic ... I just got my *** handed to me the last couple hours


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 12, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> You work with two students and one preceptor/FTO on a unit? Oh my.



In my TAP I had a day where it was me and a TAI running the truck and the TAI's FTO, mine called out sick that day, just say back and watched the two of us. Actually worked really well since he could really stand back and watch the both of us rather than having to act as a partner.


----------



## Angel (Aug 12, 2014)

supposedly have a medic job, but no word yet on when the training academy is. really annoying.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 13, 2014)

Our Level IV hospital needs to just go away. It's a six bed ER 40 minutes from the city. It serves a wealthy exurb, a casino town, and a large rural/frontier area. Yet they are so jaded I want to take my patients with me when I leave. Bring a patient in with anxiety and a legit dental infection: "she's just seeking and out of her drugs." Uh no, I picked her up from work and she has plenty of pain medicine left but is so freaked out by the pain that she is having involuntary contractures. The other crew brings in an uninjured teenager who was forced over the phone to be transported by mom after he drove his car off the road into a field at a decent speed. The ER called a trauma alert based on the speed and demanded the patient be spinalled in the room. This after the patient walked into the hospital...

We do all their transfers too. Oh you have elevated d-dimer with no other clinical findings? Better get an ALS ambulance here ASAP, and can they come the 2.6 miles from the station lights and sirens!?!?

HALP.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 13, 2014)

D-Dimers... the test that I order when I really don't want to order a CT... even though the only function of a dimer is to delay the inevitable chest CT.


----------



## Clare (Aug 13, 2014)

I had to have a bit of a cry tonight for a patient we responded to who was at the end of their life.  It was very hard dealing with the family who out of not knowing what to do thought that the Paramedics would be a good idea.

I've dealt with rape and murder victims, young people who have died under tragic circumstances and seen people with horrific orthopaedic injuries and not even really thought twice about it; yet seeing somebody at home, with their loving family, in bed, comfortable and warm and looking like they are sleeping but a bit funny, while certainly much nicer than somebody with their angulated, fractured femurs compressed into the dashboard I find it hard to deal with.

 I'm going to try and get some sleep.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Clare said:


> I had to have a bit of a cry tonight for a patient we responded to who was at the end of their life.  It was very hard dealing with the family who out of not knowing what to do thought that the Paramedics would be a good idea.
> 
> I've dealt with rape and murder victims, young people who have died under tragic circumstances and seen people with horrific orthopaedic injuries and not even really thought twice about it; yet seeing somebody at home, with their loving family, in bed, comfortable and warm and looking like they are sleeping but a bit funny, while certainly much nicer than somebody with their angulated, fractured femurs compressed into the dashboard I find it hard to deal with.
> 
> I'm going to try and get some sleep.


Sometimes it's the more mundane and unexpected scenes that get to you. One of my hardest memories from EMS is of a hospice transfer patient that we had initially transported a few weeks earlier for a headache and rapidly declined from a healthy, vibrant 30 year old over the next few weeks. Hope you got some rest and feel a bit better.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 13, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Our Level IV hospital needs to just go away. It's a six bed ER 40 minutes from the city. It serves a wealthy exurb, a casino town, and a large rural/frontier area. Yet they are so jaded I want to take my patients with me when I leave. Bring a patient in with anxiety and a legit dental infection: "she's just seeking and out of her drugs." Uh no, I picked her up from work and she has plenty of pain medicine left but is so freaked out by the pain that she is having involuntary contractures. The other crew brings in an uninjured teenager who was forced over the phone to be transported by mom after he drove his car off the road into a field at a decent speed. The ER called a trauma alert based on the speed and demanded the patient be spinalled in the room. This after the patient walked into the hospital...
> 
> We do all their transfers too. Oh you have elevated d-dimer with no other clinical findings? Better get an ALS ambulance here ASAP, and can they come the 2.6 miles from the station lights and sirens!?!?
> 
> HALP.


I'm starting to think that all Lvl 4 ER admins go to a class called "abusing EMS and panicking". My hospital does that crap all the time (and the Lvl 4 is the only one we have in the county)


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 13, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> You work with two students and one preceptor/FTO on a unit? Oh my.


Typically it's just one student. But if there's a mix-up on with scheduling (which isn't uncommon since we take riders from three basic/paramedic schools and a medical school), we won't send them home. I've had three once before. We just let them act as if they were their own crew while we supervised (luckily two of the three were on their last couple shifts and were pretty squared away).


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 13, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Hope you have a nice quiet shift


We got hammered all day, but at night we got to sleep from 2a-5a, which is actually a really good night for our station...


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 13, 2014)

Clare said:


> I had to have a bit of a cry tonight for a patient we responded to who was at the end of their life.  It was very hard dealing with the family who out of not knowing what to do thought that the Paramedics would be a good idea.
> 
> I've dealt with rape and murder victims, young people who have died under tragic circumstances and seen people with horrific orthopaedic injuries and not even really thought twice about it; yet seeing somebody at home, with their loving family, in bed, comfortable and warm and looking like they are sleeping but a bit funny, while certainly much nicer than somebody with their angulated, fractured femurs compressed into the dashboard I find it hard to deal with.
> 
> I'm going to try and get some sleep.


These very patients are among my best patient memories, actually. I've taken some of these patients home from the hospital for their last time. You're right though. It's very different seeing people at an expected end of life time with family and friends around them. The dying in these cases aren't the patient. The other people there are. Treat all with great dignity and respect. If that means cleaning someone up, just do it. By these simple things, you can leave a lasting impression that EMS people are among the most generous, kind, and caring people around. With those people, you'll have an ally and they'll believe you can do no wrong.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 13, 2014)

Random but anyone know if you can use the UMBC CCEMTP class to recert your NREMT-P? Also it fulfills the requirements for the NREMT-P to NR-P transition correct?

I'm too lazy to start a thread right now haha


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 13, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Random but anyone know if you can use the UMBC CCEMTP class to recert your NREMT-P? Also it fulfills the requirements for the NREMT-P to NR-P transition correct?
> 
> I'm too lazy to start a thread right now haha


It should meet the blueprint CE requirements, but not sure if it can meet transition course requirements...
I know my CCEMTP course meets CE requirements, along with CC CEs for my FP-C


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 13, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> It should meet the blueprint CE requirements, but not sure if it can meet transition course requirements...
> I know my CCEMTP course meets CE requirements, along with CC CEs for my FP-C


Not to derail Robb's question but what kind of CE do you have to do for your FP-C


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 13, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Not to derail Robb's question but what kind of CE do you have to do for your FP-C


48 hours of Critical Care CEs, which are rather hard to find at times. But it's also a 4 year cert, so it makes it easier to spread it out.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 13, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> It should meet the blueprint CE requirements, but not sure if it can meet transition course requirements...
> I know my CCEMTP course meets CE requirements, along with CC CEs for my FP-C



Gotcha. I've never recerted my NREMT always just gone up a level so this is a new one for me. I can't remember if it's Nevada or the National Registry that says you can't get all your hours from the same class. Seems to me a CCEMTP course would satisfy NREMT recert hour requirements though since they require 72 hours and the class is 90 something.

Reason I asked about the transition is this is at the bottom of the UMBC FAQs. 







I was wondering about critical care CEs too, was actually the next thing I was going to ask since I plan on taking the CCP-C and FP-C after this class.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 13, 2014)

I say call nremt.  They _should_ know


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 14, 2014)

So... apparently a dissecting aortic aneurysm can be caused by an AM/PM burrito.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 14, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I say call nremt.  They _should_ know


Should being the key word there :lol:


----------



## Aprz (Aug 14, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> So... apparently a dissecting aortic aneurysm can be caused by an AM/PM burrito.


I will remember that. Thanks!


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 14, 2014)

Our four am call got a little busy


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 14, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Our four am call got a little busy



Pediatric head injury? That is the only time I would think about using atropine and lidocaine for an RSI.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 14, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Pediatric head injury? That is the only time I would think about using atropine and lidocaine for an RSI.


Atropine wasn't my call, that was the flight team. It was an adult head injury that was normotensive but went severely bradycardic. I did the Lido and other RSI meds and we kept her down further with Propofol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice. I still think a smooth, well choreographed RSI is one of the more elegant skills a medic can perform. Of course, a chaotic RSI is only worth of a faccepalm.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 14, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Nice. I still think a smooth, well choreographed RSI is one of the more elegant skills a medic can perform. Of course, a chaotic RSI is only worth of a faccepalm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We actually hung around scene to make sure it was fine right. Three medics that work well together made it smooth. Then straight to the fixed wing for transport to a trauma center


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 14, 2014)

Clare said:


> I had to have a bit of a cry tonight for a patient we responded to who was at the end of their life.  It was very hard dealing with the family who out of not knowing what to do thought that the Paramedics would be a good idea.
> 
> I've dealt with rape and murder victims, young people who have died under tragic circumstances and seen people with horrific orthopaedic injuries and not even really thought twice about it; yet seeing somebody at home, with their loving family, in bed, comfortable and warm and looking like they are sleeping but a bit funny, while certainly much nicer than somebody with their angulated, fractured femurs compressed into the dashboard I find it hard to deal with.
> 
> I'm going to try and get some sleep.



I know the feeling. 

Not that long ago I transported a very end stage pancreatic cancer patient to hospice. Very nice Bosnian man in his late 50s or early 60s. He didn't speak a lot of English, but enough to get by. Turns out he was a refugee from Sarajevo, Bosnia, during the war. He lost his entire family and most of his friends in mortar attacks, and managed to escape the city and get to the US somehow. I had become interested in Bosnian history when my dad was deployed over there, and so I had a general knowledge of the country and it's history, and I knew a few phrases in Bosnian. I tried saying hello, and his face completely lit up. I stumbled through a few more which he laughingly helped me better my accent on. But as we finished the transport he grabbed my hand and started crying and told me that I was the first person he had met since coming to the US in 1995 that really knew anything about his homeland and actually was interested in talking about it with him. It was just so surreal and special at the same time. The experience of connecting with dying people in a way that matters to them ranks up there in the top ten best things about the medical field, for me at least. And yet at the same time, it is rather difficult, knowing you are one of the last people they will ever see or talk to.


----------



## Angel (Aug 14, 2014)

not sure how to quote yet but TRANSPORT is your job hiring?!


----------



## vcuemt (Aug 14, 2014)

Angel said:


> not sure how to quote yet but TRANSPORT is your job hiring?!


Hit the "Reply" link at the bottom right of the post, next to "Like"


----------



## Angel (Aug 14, 2014)

vcuemt said:


> Hit the "Reply" link at the bottom right of the post, next to "Like"



nice! thanks


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 14, 2014)

Angel said:


> not sure how to quote yet but TRANSPORT is your job hiring?!


@Angel You can also have somebody notified by putting the @ symbol followed by their name.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 14, 2014)

Angel said:


> not sure how to quote yet but TRANSPORT is your job hiring?!



Hit "Reply" at the bottom right corner of someone's post.


----------



## Rin (Aug 14, 2014)

Diesel + flooding = bad

There should be a law against breaking down an hour before end of shift.


----------



## exodus (Aug 14, 2014)

Rin said:


> Diesel + flooding = bad
> 
> There should be a law against breaking down an hour before end of shift.


Well don't drive through giant puddles!


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 14, 2014)

Angel said:


> not sure how to quote yet but TRANSPORT is your job hiring?!


I'm honestly not sure lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2014)

exodus said:


> Well don't drive through giant puddles!









Not always possible....


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 14, 2014)

So that just happened....talking to a girl I met on an online dating site, starting to make plans for dinner, I have been out with her once before, and all of a sudden she turns me down saying what she really wants is a sugar daddy. Yikes.

Oh, and my ex called me up out of the blue the other day, sounded like she kinda wanted to get back together, only problem is that she was calling me from the county jail 

Boy, how on earth did I manage to get this lucky in my dating life


----------



## Rin (Aug 14, 2014)

exodus said:


> Well don't drive through giant puddles!



We were actually at a residence and the flood waters were kind enough to come to us!  Now that's service


----------



## Rin (Aug 14, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> So that just happened....talking to a girl I met on an online dating site, starting to make plans for dinner, I have been out with her once before, and all of a sudden she turns me down saying what she really wants is a sugar daddy. Yikes.
> 
> Oh, and my ex called me up out of the blue the other day, sounded like she kinda wanted to get back together, only problem is that she was calling me from the county jail
> 
> Boy, how on earth did I manage to get this lucky in my dating life



Watch out, the next phone call's going to be your ghost of dating past, telling you that you have an eight-year old.  It cones in threes!  >


----------



## Rin (Aug 14, 2014)

Btw, anyone know where to find the key of smilies shortcuts?


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 14, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> So that just happened....talking to a girl I met on an online dating site, starting to make plans for dinner, I have been out with her once before, and all of a sudden she turns me down saying what she really wants is a sugar daddy. Yikes.
> 
> Oh, and my ex called me up out of the blue the other day, sounded like she kinda wanted to get back together, only problem is that she was calling me from the county jail
> 
> Boy, how on earth did I manage to get this lucky in my dating life


You're not the only one, man. Women are crazy. 
Been talking to one for the past few months. Been about 4 months total of seeing each other exclusively, 6 months total. During all this, never once was I allowed to go to her place.  
Finally found out why last week. She lets me come over where I am greeted by photos of 4 kids right in the entry. Figuring it was family/ siblings, no big deal. Nope, she has 4 kids that I wasn't told about. 
Don't know about everyone else, but that's typically something I would like a heads up on.


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 14, 2014)

Rin said:


> Btw, anyone know where to find the key of smilies shortcuts?


On the top of your reply bar. Towards the right side with a smily face on it. Don't really know else to describe it haha


----------



## Rin (Aug 14, 2014)

9D4 said:


> On the top of your reply bar. Towards the right side with a smily face on it. Don't really know else to describe it haha



Re...ply...bar...  *drool*

I see no such thing :'(


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 14, 2014)

Rin said:


> Re...ply...bar...  *drool*
> 
> I see no such thing :'(


You're using Tapatalk aren't you?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 14, 2014)

9D4 said:


> You're not the only one, man. Women are crazy.
> Been talking to one for the past few months. Been about 4 months total of seeing each other exclusively, 6 months total. During all this, never once was I allowed to go to her place.
> Finally found out why last week. She lets me come over where I am greeted by photos of 4 kids right in the entry. Figuring it was family/ siblings, no big deal. Nope, she has 4 kids that I wasn't told about.
> Don't know about everyone else, but that's typically something I would like a heads up on.



Wow. I'm not sure how I'd take that one. Guess it depends how much yo like her haha. Would make me wonder what else she hadn't told me though.

Also, in the spirit of directionlessness, as I figure out how to work it I'm liking the new forum way better than the old one.


----------



## Rin (Aug 14, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> You're using Tapatalk aren't you?



I'm using Opera mobile browser


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 14, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Wow. I'm not sure how I'd take that one. Guess it depends how much yo like her haha. Would make me wonder what else she hadn't told me though.


No joke. Not spilling that on the first date is understandable. Not spilling that you have four kids after six months? Later. Not because of the kids, but because you're shady as hell.


----------



## Rin (Aug 14, 2014)

She could've at least casually dropped an, "I gotta pick up my kids from school" or something.


----------



## terrible one (Aug 15, 2014)

Please send all your crazies out west, I'm taking apps. The crazier the better.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 15, 2014)

terrible one said:


> Please send all your crazies out west, I'm taking apps. The crazier the better.



Do I need to post the crazy-hot matrix again?


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 15, 2014)

Rin said:


> Btw, anyone know where to find the key of smilies shortcuts?


This should help: http://emtlife.com/help/smilies


----------



## terrible one (Aug 15, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Do I need to post the crazy-hot matrix again?



Negative. I like the crazy ones. In my experience they are the most fun.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 15, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> You're using Tapatalk aren't you?


 Tapatalk on my phone hasn't been able to pull up the forums since the change, I've been using Chrome app lol The "New Posts" tab at the top means I've been using the site pretty much how I was using Tapatalk but the downside is that if I just hit the back button (whether on my phone or my laptop) it just literally takes me back, it doesn't refresh to show new posts and remove the "new" ones I've now read/lurked in, meaning if I want a live update of new posts I have to scroll all the way up to the top of the page every time, which can be tedious on some of these longer threads (maybe if nothing else a "top of page" button at the bottom?) First world problems I know lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 15, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Tapatalk on my phone hasn't been able to pull up the forums since the change, I've been using Chrome app lol The "New Posts" tab at the top means I've been using the site pretty much how I was using Tapatalk but the downside is that if I just hit the back button (whether on my phone or my laptop) it just literally takes me back, it doesn't refresh to show new posts and remove the "new" ones I've now read/lurked in, meaning if I want a live update of new posts I have to scroll all the way up to the top of the page every time, which can be tedious on some of these longer threads (maybe if nothing else a "top of page" button at the bottom?) First world problems I know lol


Remove.the forum from your list and tjen re add it


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 15, 2014)

terrible one said:


> Please send all your crazies out west, I'm taking apps. The crazier the better.



Let's go hunting....

I'm great at finding the crazy ones.

Definitely agree they're more fun. More of a headache sometimes too though.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 15, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Remove.the forum from your list and tjen re add it


Cool, it worked, thanks!


----------



## terrible one (Aug 15, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Let's go hunting....
> 
> I'm great at finding the crazy ones.
> 
> Definitely agree they're more fun. More of a headache sometimes too though.



I'll meet you in Vegas, I've never had much luck in the Reno / Tahoe area.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 15, 2014)

Another day another patient flown out. Airway burn going to the burn center after we stabilized.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 15, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Another day another patient flown out. Airway burn going to the burn center after we stabilized.


I'm beginning to think you never actually transport anyone...may as well get you guys SUVs and some big lights to set up helicopter LZs


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 15, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> I'm beginning to think you never actually transport anyone...may as well get you guys SUVs and some big lights to set up helicopter LZs


Lol we transport a lot to the airport for.fixed wing flights


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Aug 15, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Another day another patient flown out. Airway burn going to the burn center after we stabilized.


Do you know, by any chance, what type of lights you are running on your front top light bar on the rig?


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 15, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Do you know, by any chance, what type of lights you are running on your front top light bar on the rig?


All I know is they're Whelen lights. But they're mounted on a one off ac unit from the box manufacturer


----------



## Angel (Aug 15, 2014)

cant wait to start doing some of that! finally got training dates. starting in a couple weeks.


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 15, 2014)

terrible one said:


> Negative. I like the crazy ones. In my experience they are the most fun.


Definitely true for that last bit.

Another note. Got another speeding ticket today for 35 in a posted 35? He stated that it was a school zone and that it was reduced to a 15. I went with it, doubled back and found the school. The school that isn't in session for another week and had their school zone sign chained against the building.
Would love to fight this... The court date just happens to be my first day of clinicals though. The second they offered me when I requested an extension? First day of vehiculars. Dammit.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 15, 2014)

Talk to the court and see if they can change the date to another time. Bring documentation if need be. I got a case dismissed in Massachusetts by showing them my med school acceptance letter and explaining that them delaying the case by a month (the officer had national guard duty) would mean that I wouldn't be in state anymore (it had already been 6 months since the ticket due to how backed up MA is).


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 15, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Talk to the court and see if they can change the date to another time. Bring documentation if need be. I got a case dismissed in Massachusetts by showing them my med school acceptance letter and explaining that them delaying the case by a month (the officer had national guard duty) would mean that I wouldn't be in state anymore (it had already been 6 months since the ticket due to how backed up MA is).


That's what I tried when I called today. Phoenix has a policy of only offering 30 day and it is required to be on a day the the citing officer is there. That is why they only offer the two.
Going to try to get the first clinical day rescheduled. If that fails, I'll put in a trial request before the initial appearance. They give a lot more leeway with scheduling that.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 16, 2014)

9D4 said:


> That's what I tried when I called today. Phoenix has a policy of only offering 30 day and it is required to be on a day the the citing officer is there. That is why they only offer the two.
> Going to try to get the first clinical day rescheduled. If that fails, I'll put in a trial request before the initial appearance. They give a lot more leeway with scheduling that.


That's probably your best bet. That's something worth going to trial over too. Was it a zone with lights or just signs? If the lights were activated you're kinda hosed, if it's signs you need to go back and take pictures of the sign and confirm what they say. Most will say "when school is in session" or something of the sort. Might want to get a copy of the school's schedule as well.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 16, 2014)

RSI #3 for the week, for my truck, early this morning... And we transported it to the hospital  Only because our fixed wing was out on another flight though


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm surprised you found the hospital!


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 16, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I'm surprised you found the hospital!


Hey I know where it is. Its the place I get yelled at for bringing them an intubated patient


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 16, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> That's probably your best bet. That's something worth going to trial over too. Was it a zone with lights or just signs? If the lights were activated you're kinda hosed, if it's signs you need to go back and take pictures of the sign and confirm what they say. Most will say "when school is in session" or something of the sort. Might want to get a copy of the school's schedule as well.


I walked the whole street right after he pulled me over with my phone recording. Time stamped at 20 mins after. Walked around the sign and it says 15 mph when in session, of course.
They had the permanent sign of approaching school zone, no portable sign out with the speed limit though. The statute says to be enforceable in Arizona it has to consist of; no passing zone, yellow lined crosswalk, a permanent sign saying that you are approaching and the portable when schools in session.
Then just to see what happened I called the charter school and the owner actually answered. She said they didn't in fact have their signs and they haven't even ordered them all for this year. They only had the one against the wall.
She also confirmed that schools not in session until Monday. She's going to write a statement to the effect for me and even actually went so far to say she'd sign it with her notary in the office so that it would be more acceptable for the courts.
That's along with the various sloppy bits on the ticket. He didn't even offer it to me for me to sign to say I received it, didn't fill out my license correctly, didn't put the report number (required for Phoenix), just the whole thing is half assed. I supposed that's what happens when you pull someone over at 3:19 and are issuing the citation and leaving at 3:21 per his documentation. 
Ha he was just sloppy. No way he can win it in a trial.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 16, 2014)

Fried on EMS. Just tired and totally disheartened.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 16, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Fried on EMS. Just tired and totally disheartened.


Time for a vacation? Or even a staycation?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 16, 2014)

I think a quit-cation. Hahahah


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 16, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I think a quit-cation. Hahahah


Don't forget to go all-out on your second to last day


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 16, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I think a quit-cation. Hahahah


Hang in there. You know we're all here to help if you want it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks. It's just a bad day. The thought of going back to work is making me feel sick. No specific call, and my system is great... I just feel beat down. I'm sure we all feel this way at one time or another.


----------



## Clare (Aug 16, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I just feel beat down. I'm sure we all feel this way at one time or another.



This.  I had to go home early and this is even after getting sleep at work.  

I don't really drink so I can't offer you one of those with me but heck, join the club anyway. 

99,8% of me just doesn't care no more (although I'd never show it to the pt.) ... 0.2% does in select circumstances.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 16, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> RSI #3 for the week, for my truck, early this morning... And we transported it to the hospital  Only because our fixed wing was out on another flight though



Holy crap! How many people can there possibly be in Pecos County?


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 16, 2014)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Holy crap! How many people can there possibly be in Pecos County?


Pecos county has more people than there are in my county 

Pecos town is actually in Reeves county. Pecos county is just south of us.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 16, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Pecos county has more people than there are in my county
> 
> Pecos town is actually in Reeves county. Pecos county is just south of us.


Just like Nevada City is in California...


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 16, 2014)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Holy crap! How many people can there possibly be in Pecos County?


Google says there's only 15000? Evidently they're all just profoundly sick all the time! Either that or your street signs are all installed backwards and actually cause MVAs. Perhaps you should look into that @TransportJockey


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 16, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Google says there's only 15000? Evidently they're all just profoundly sick all the time! Either that or your street signs are all installed backwards and actually cause MVAs. Perhaps you should look into that @TransportJockey


Lol major interstates and a ton of oil rigs don't help


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Aug 16, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol major interstates and a ton of oil rigs don't help



He never denied the backward-signs-causing-the-MVCs theory. @chaz90 you're onto something...


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 16, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> He never denied the backward-signs-causing-the-MVCs theory. @chaz90 you're onto something...


I have to do something to entertain myself on my downtime...


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 17, 2014)

I wonder what was going through the mind of the ambulette (wheel chair van) driver as he pulled up to take his regular to dialysis and instead found our ambulance already parked in front and us pounding on his patients chest (ok so I doubt he saw that since our patient had the good manners to drop in the shed where there was barely enough room to slide up alongside for chest compressions but still)


----------



## Rin (Aug 17, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> This should help: http://emtlife.com/help/smilies



Thanks!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 17, 2014)

I've gotten to that weird place where one of the very first things I notice about people I meet are their hand and arm veins and occasionally an EJ.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 17, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol major interstates and a ton of oil rigs don't help



Speaking of which, did you talk to your dude?


----------



## vcuemt (Aug 17, 2014)

Should I be worried if the entirety of my crew is near breaking-point and I completely don't understand the emotions they are feeling?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 18, 2014)

So I watch "the last ship" and "the walking dead". I'm pretty sure the shows are about the same thing. The last ship is just about people trying to survive on the ocean and the walking dead is about people trying to survive on land. 

Or I'm just out of it because it's been a long day haha


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 18, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> So I watch "the last ship" and "the walking dead". I'm pretty sure the shows are about the same thing. The last ship is just about people trying to survive on the ocean and the walking dead is about people trying to survive on land.
> 
> Or I'm just out of it because it's been a long day haha


Well, The Last Ship has Russians and doesn't involve a farm, so...


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 18, 2014)

I have been working a lot of overtime lately and have paid off most of my bills and credit cards with a little "fun" money left over. I have wanted to get a long gun of some kind, AR or Shotgun, for a while so I decided that I would go take a look. Especially with all the craziness going on in my area. I went into the gun store thinking I would likely walk out with a Mossberg 590 or Remington 870. In the display case was a black Keltec KSG. I have always liked the KSG design and thought it was a cool concept however the poor reviews of the early models and $1,200+ price tag made it more of a novelty not an actual consideration. I was talking to the store owner who explain that the prices were finally coming down and the newer models were much improved. Seeing the gears turning in my head he had to tempt me even more. Walking into the back and bringing out a, just in, Tungsten Cerekote KSG. Needless to say my back account is much lighter now.


Google image since my camera wasn't showing the true color.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 18, 2014)

Chase said:


> I have been working a lot of overtime lately and have paid off most of my bills and credit cards with a little "fun" money left over. I have wanted to get a long gun of some kind, AR or Shotgun, for a while so I decided that I would go take a look. Especially with all the craziness going on in my area. I went into the gun store thinking I would likely walk out with a Mossberg 590 or Remington 870. In the display case was a black Keltec KSG. I have always liked the KSG design and thought it was a cool concept however the poor reviews of the early models and $1,200+ price tag made it more of a novelty not an actual consideration. I was talking to the store owner who explain that the prices were finally coming down and the newer models were much improved. Seeing the gears turning in my head he had to tempt me even more. Walking into the back and bringing out a, just in, Tungsten Cerekote KSG. Needless to say my back account is much lighter now.
> 
> 
> Google image since my camera wasn't showing the true color.


 
Not my style, but what round does it shoot?


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 18, 2014)

It's a 12ga shotgun... it just looks very different from what you're used to seeing shotguns look like.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 18, 2014)

Hopefully the police will take this report seriously now since it's a felony because of all the money they stole.

Stake out in front of Handsome Robb's house, someone's gonna get their *** whooped.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 18, 2014)

You got robbed?


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 18, 2014)

I would like to rescind my roommate application...


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 18, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Hopefully the police will take this report seriously now since it's a felony because of all the money they stole.
> 
> Stake out in front of Handsome Robb's house, someone's gonna get their *** whooped.


Spiders, cripples, and thieves? Sounds like a superhero origin story!


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 18, 2014)

Ever had the type of day that you just run to the hills? Well... It's a lot more fun on a motorcycle with the mountain passes.


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 18, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Hopefully the police will take this report seriously now since it's a felony because of all the money they stole.
> 
> Stake out in front of Handsome Robb's house, someone's gonna get their *** whooped.



Really that blows.


----------



## Rin (Aug 19, 2014)

Five-second rant:

If you don't know how to fill out a DNR so it's VALID, don't do it at all!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

TOWED!


----------



## exodus (Aug 19, 2014)

Rin said:


> Five-second rant:
> 
> If you don't know how to fill out a DNR so it's VALID, don't do it at all!


When I first saw you, I thought you were my girlfriend somehow.  She has your same display name on skype and on various message boards...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 19, 2014)

exodus said:


> When I first saw you, I thought you were my girlfriend somehow.  She has your same display name on skype and on various message boards...



Well that's an awkward pick-up line...


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 19, 2014)

Officially hired by ATCEMS and starting the academy next month. Woooooo


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 19, 2014)

I strongly recommend everyone re-upload your avatars. The switch from vB only transferred small resolution versions.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks... but I found a new one.


----------



## Rin (Aug 20, 2014)

^  Yeah, I was quite embarrassed to find I already had an avatar with this new service.  Could've been worse, I guess.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 20, 2014)

New video laryngoscopes being rolled out for all sets of gear today and our entire agency gets called out for the Ice Bucket Challenge? Excitement all around!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 20, 2014)

I resigned today. 

No ice bucket challenge for me.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 20, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I resigned today.
> 
> No ice bucket challenge for me.


Say what?? Back into radio?


----------



## Rin (Aug 20, 2014)

@DEmedic

Wow, so what's next for you?


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 20, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I resigned today.
> 
> No ice bucket challenge for me.


You did what? What are uou gonna do now?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 20, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I resigned today.
> 
> No ice bucket challenge for me.




Whaaaaattt??


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 20, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> New video laryngoscopes being rolled out for all sets of gear today and our entire agency gets called out for the Ice Bucket Challenge? Excitement all around!


Which ones did y'all go with?


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 20, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Which ones did y'all go with?


King Vision. We've had a few trial units floating around for a few months, but the rest are finally being placed on the trucks today.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 20, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> King Vision. We've had a few trial units floating around for a few months, but the rest are finally being placed on the trucks today.


I love my King Vision that we use at work in Texas. Great tool


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 20, 2014)

Sad to see a good medic go but you gotta do what ya gotta do!


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 20, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I resigned today.
> 
> No ice bucket challenge for me.


 
Gotta give us more than that!


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Aug 20, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I resigned today.
> 
> No ice bucket challenge for me.



At least tell us what havoc you caused on your second to last day?!?! @chaz90 you work in the same system as DE, right? Anything cryptic that you heard over the radio?


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 20, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> At least tell us what havoc you caused on your second to last day?!?! @chaz90 you work in the same system as DE, right? Anything cryptic that you heard over the radio?


I'm not about to get involved in someone else's business like that. Not my place.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 20, 2014)

I wish I had a good story to tell, but I didn't do anything bad on my next to last day. 

In actuality, I was recruited back to what I used to do, Broadcast management. Less blood. Less chance of being in an ambulance accident. Less chance of catching hepatitis… Okay maybe not so much with the hepatitis. 

And in reality, I'd like to be home at night with my wife and daughter, and the money is phenomenal. I still believe that Sussex County is the finest EMS agency in the country.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 20, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I wish I had a good story to tell, but I didn't do anything bad on my next to last day.
> 
> In actuality, I was recruited back to what I used to do, Broadcast management. Less blood. Less chance of being in an ambulance accident. Less chance of catching hepatitis… Okay maybe not so much with the hepatitis.
> 
> And in reality, I'd like to be home at night with my wife and daughter, and the money is phenomenal. I still believe that Sussex County is the finest EMS agency in the country.


As long as you're happy man, that's what matters. And for more money and more home time i can't blame you.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 20, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> As long as you're happy man, that's what matters. And for more money and more home time i can't blame you.


Very true.  Very true indeed!


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Aug 20, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I wish I had a good story to tell, but I didn't do anything bad on my next to last day.
> 
> In actuality, I was recruited back to what I used to do, Broadcast management. Less blood. Less chance of being in an ambulance accident. Less chance of catching hepatitis… Okay maybe not so much with the hepatitis.
> 
> And in reality, I'd like to be home at night with my wife and daughter, and the money is phenomenal. I still believe that Sussex County is the finest EMS agency in the country.



Congrats. Wish you all the best in your new-old career.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 20, 2014)

So does that mean you won't be giving me anymore warnings?


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 20, 2014)

I just got my homebrew beer kit  next week I'm off I'm going to make my first batch. A rye ipa.


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 21, 2014)

2 weeks into being 27 and I'm going to say hangovers hurt just a tad more than they did at 26


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 21, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> 2 weeks into being 27 and I'm going to say hangovers hurt just a tad more than they did at 26


Damn... I've got two more months to enjoy these, then


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 21, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Damn... I've got two more months to enjoy these, then


Yes better enjoy it now.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 21, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> 2 weeks into being 27 and I'm going to say hangovers hurt just a tad more than they did at 26


 
Crap, I thought I had it bad at 23.


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 21, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Crap, I thought I had it bad at 23.


No sir. I miss the days of 23


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 21, 2014)

I miss the days of being half my age... didn't drink much then, still don't, but... those were some great times!


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 21, 2014)

I hate college specific text books. I cant pirate them or buy them online. Or rent them for.that matter... leaves having to buy it from the college


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 21, 2014)

Just found out that I got the SOU spot that I applied for  Hello more toys (still doesn't rival TJs ), tactical medic, and all the training and classes I could want! Possibly Helo rescue too, if they ever fix the logistics and get it back in the air.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 21, 2014)

Congratulations! @STXmedic


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 22, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Just found out that I got the SOU spot that I applied for  Hello more toys (still doesn't rival TJs ), tactical medic, and all the training and classes I could want! Possibly Helo rescue too, if they ever fix the logistics and get it back in the air.


 
Congrats, have to find out if ATC is strictly medic for their tactical team. (I'd assume so)


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 22, 2014)

Sometimes I just feel like posting this...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 22, 2014)

A shift button? Why?

I have such a negative outlook on life today? I feel ridiculously mopey...


----------



## Anjel (Aug 23, 2014)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> A shift button? Why?
> 
> I have such a negative outlook on life today? I feel ridiculously mopey...



Aww cheer up buttercup. I still love you! :-D


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 23, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Aww cheer up buttercup. I still love you! :-D


Oh I am fine. I think it had to do with the fact that I was going on close to 40 hours with no sleep. Every last drop of optimism in me drains out around 26 hours.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 23, 2014)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh I am fine. I think it had to do with the fact that I was going on close to 40 hours with no sleep. Every last drop of optimism in me drains out around 26 hours.



Understood. Mine leaves around 20. So you do better than me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 23, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Understood. Mine leaves around 20. So you do better than me.


Mine leaves as soon as I scan my fingerprint to clock in...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 23, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Congrats, have to find out if ATC is strictly medic for their tactical team. (I'd assume so)



Most tactical teams are gonna require you be a Paramedic since the immediate life threats they correct are outside of a basic's scope..

Having a tactical medic doesn't do crap for you if they can't decompress your tension pnuemo while you're waiting for extraction from the casualty collection point.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 23, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Most tactical teams are gonna require you be a Paramedic since the immediate life threats they correct are outside of a basic's scope..
> 
> Having a tactical medic doesn't do crap for you if they can't decompress your tension pnuemo while you're waiting for extraction from the casualty collection point.



This. Yes you can stop bleeding with a TQ at the EMT level but so can an officer who carries the equipment with 10 minutes of training.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 23, 2014)

This has been the most boring 48 hour shift of my life,  I am 39 Hours in, and the only thing I have done is a stupid transfer


----------



## Rin (Aug 23, 2014)

I always think I want a slow shift until I actually get one lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 23, 2014)

No google you are not helping me with my search


----------



## Rin (Aug 23, 2014)

How many purposes for nipple ointment can there be?!


----------



## Meursault (Aug 23, 2014)

Rin said:


> How many purposes for nipple ointment can there be?!


Clean, lubricate, protect?


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 23, 2014)

Rin said:


> How many purposes for nipple ointment can there be?!


You've apparently never run 15+ miles in a cotton t-shirt...


----------



## Rin (Aug 23, 2014)

Meursault said:


> Clean, lubricate, protect?



That would be bicep ointment


----------



## Rin (Aug 23, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> You've apparently never run 15+ miles in a cotton t-shirt...



Ouch...I've heard stories


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> You've apparently never run 15+ miles in a cotton t-shirt...


What kind of hell were you in?!


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 24, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What kind of hell were you in?!


On which occasion? :lol: Usually I'm not stupid enough to wear a shirt, though


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 24, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What kind of hell were you in?!


He's just weird like that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> On which occasion? :lol: Usually I'm not stupid enough to wear a shirt, though


You like to have all the guys watching as you run with no shirt on?  Haha


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 24, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> You like to have all the guys watching as you run with no shirt on?  Haha


Sure seems to work on Robb


----------



## Rin (Aug 24, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Sure seems to work on Robb



Pop some Tegaderms over those babies next time lmao.  Sexy~


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2014)

Rin said:


> Pop some Tegaderms over those babies next time lmao.  Sexy~


Have you thought of this before? Haha


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 24, 2014)

That actually sounds quite brilliant  Minus the hair pulling at the end... Ouch...


----------



## Rin (Aug 24, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Have you thought of this before? Haha



 Caught me


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah, it sucks.. I normally get between 12-16 on a 48 and we have been dead


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> That actually sounds quite brilliant  Minus the hair pulling at the end... Ouch...


Shave before hand?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 24, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> You've apparently never run 15+ miles in a cotton t-shirt...



why would i be running 15 miles??? lol


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 24, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> You've apparently never run 15+ miles in a cotton t-shirt...



why would i be running 15 miles??? lol


----------



## Rin (Aug 24, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Shave before hand?



We keep one of those on every squad next to our electrodes


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 24, 2014)

Shaving with a rusted blade puts hair on your chest  Wait....


----------



## Tigger (Aug 24, 2014)

I need to work on my and presence. One nurse and four overly panicked flight attendants is possibly one of the more challenging scenes I've been on.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 24, 2014)

It saddens me that we cannot "like" our own posts...


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I took care of it for you STXmedic


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 24, 2014)

I shall message you whenever I'm in need of some self-adulation


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I shall massage you whenever I'm in need of some self-adulation


Fixed it for you hahaha


----------



## Anjel (Aug 24, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> On which occasion? :lol: Usually I'm not stupid enough to wear a shirt, though




Bow chicka wow wow

Moving to Texas is looking better and better


----------



## exodus (Aug 24, 2014)

87 Injured and 3 in critical including a pediatric in a Nor-Cal 6.0 quake.
http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/24/us/california-earthquake/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Tigger (Aug 24, 2014)

It would appear I escaped San Fransisco just in time.


----------



## Angel (Aug 24, 2014)

i felt it this AM and wow, it was strong and i was miles away from the epicenter. power is still out in napa last i checked


----------



## Jon (Aug 24, 2014)

I was thinking tonight I've got 37 days until I head home.

This makes me sad.  Where'd the time go?


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 25, 2014)

So apparently my black cloud doesn't follow on a purely flight shift. I have been on flight since yesterday afternoon and we haven't gotten a single flight. I'm on till 1000 tomorrow when I revert back to ground... I can guess when our service will get busy...


----------



## Tigger (Aug 25, 2014)

I transported a guy tonight who rolled his car down a 70 foot/50 degree embankment and then crawled up. He was rather intoxicated but just had some scratches. I can't decide if I am more impressed that his dogs also were fine or that they waited for their idiot owner at the top.

Also it was an accidental mutual aid call the other service got pissy with me for taking their "good call." Yea cause I wanted an hour transport an angry and intoxicated obese man. You bet guys, have fun being back at the station.


----------



## Angel (Aug 25, 2014)

Tigger said:


> I transported a guy tonight who rolled his car down a 70 foot/50 degree embankment and then crawled up. He was rather intoxicated but just had some scratches. I can't decide if I am more impressed that his dogs also were fine or that they waited for their idiot owner at the top.
> 
> Also it was an accidental mutual aid call the other service got pissy with me for taking their "good call." Yea cause I wanted an hour transport an angry and intoxicated obese man. You bet guys, have fun being back at the station.



lol yeeeeea. that seriously doesnt sound fun at all. they are crazy


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 25, 2014)

Interesting 12-lead from a 17 year old male patient in the ED today.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 25, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Interesting 12-lead from a 17 year old male patient in the ED today.


Wow. Symptoms and clinical findings? On a cold read without any background, that's pretty dang convincing...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 25, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Wow. Symptoms and clinical findings? On a cold read without any background, that's pretty dang convincing...



17 year old male patient drove in to the ED by mother with ALOC. Patient presents as if he was having petit mal seizures. Patient has no allergies, takes an unknown medication for seizures (recently changed medications). 

BP is 112/82, pulse was in the 80-90s, RR 14, 98% on RA, pupils PERRL at ~4mm, lungs clear, BGL 102. Patient was having these episodes (the blank gaze) every 5 minutes with about a 30 second postictal period. 

Doc ordered 1mg Ativan. Patient stopped having the episodes after the Ativan. Patient stated that he had been having really bad throat pain for about 5 days.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 25, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> 17 year old male patient drove in to the ED by mother with ALOC. Patient presents as if he was having petit mal seizures. Patient has no allergies, takes an unknown medication for seizures (recently changed medications).
> 
> BP is 112/82, pulse was in the 80-90s, RR 14, 98% on RA, pupils PERRL at ~4mm, lungs clear, BGL 102. Patient was having these episodes (the blank gaze) every 5 minutes with about a 30 second postictal period.
> 
> Doc ordered 1mg Ativan. Patient stopped having the episodes after the Ativan. Patient stated that he had been having really bad throat pain for about 5 days.


Was the second EKG post Ativan administration, and if so, how long after? Do you know any lab values?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 25, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Was the second EKG post Ativan administration, and if so, how long after? Do you know any lab values?


Second was post Ativan. About 20 minutes after.

The only lab value I am aware of is his troponin level which was 16

The ER doc didn't want to call STEMI on the patient until the troponin levels came back.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 25, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Second was post Ativan. About 20 minutes after.
> 
> The only lab value I am aware of is his troponin level which was 16
> 
> The ER doc didn't want to call STEMI on the patient until the troponin levels came back.


I'm assuming there was an occlusion then after a trip to the Cath lab? Certainly an interesting case! Are these how his seizures typically present as well?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 25, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> I'm assuming there was an occlusion then after a trip to the Cath lab? Certainly an interesting case! Are these how his seizures typically present as well?


Unknown. Due to the patient being 17 years old the Doc had to send the patient to a different hospital about 10-15 minutes away that specializes in peds. 

The doc felt that more than likely the patient had myocarditis because there were no reciprocal changes evident in the EKG but wasn't 100% sure. Because he wasn't sure he has the medic crew do a code 3 transport and only gave the patient 324 of aspirin.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 25, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Unknown. Due to the patient being 17 years old the Doc had to send the patient to a different hospital about 10-15 minutes away that specializes in peds.
> 
> The doc felt that more than likely the patient had myocarditis because there were no reciprocal changes evident in the EKG but wasn't 100% sure. Because he wasn't sure he has the medic crew do a code 3 transport and only gave the patient 324 of aspirin.


I'd say there's certainly some reciprocal depression in aVL, which matters more than lead I anyway for reciprocal changes in an inferior wall STEMI. Not saying some kind of peri/myocarditis isn't possible, but my spidey sense would be tingling.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 25, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> I'd say there's certainly some reciprocal depression in aVL, which matters more than lead I anyway for reciprocal changes in an inferior wall STEMI. Not saying some kind of peri/myocarditis isn't possible, but my spidey sense would be tingling.



I thought I saw some but Doc said no. For pericarditis, at least all the 12 leads I have seen have more of a global ST elevation


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 25, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I thought I saw some but Doc said no. For pericarditis, at least all the 12 leads I have seen have more of a global ST elevation


I definitely see depression in avL...


----------



## Clare (Aug 26, 2014)

Narrowly dodged getting vomit all over me when somebody power chundered last night 

Phew! 

Well, after my 14 hour shift (and 18 hours) being awake ... I think I might go to sleep!


----------



## Tigger (Aug 26, 2014)

Today for my birthday I have so far received a four hour long meeting regarding billing development for community health programs. And been out of my station for six hours without running a call. Yup, I don't want to be a grownup.


----------



## Rin (Aug 26, 2014)

Happy birthday!  Sorry you're stuck spending it boringly


----------



## MrJones (Aug 26, 2014)

Do you think that, if enough of us in EMS began to consistently use the phrase EMS-based Fire Service when referring to combined EMS/Fire organizations,  it would ultimately flip the script?


----------



## Angel (Aug 26, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Interesting 12-lead from a 17 year old male patient in the ED today.



what kind of monitor is that? i wouldve never done a 12 lead on a sz patient but good catch!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 26, 2014)

Angel said:


> what kind of monitor is that? i wouldve never done a 12 lead on a sz patient but good catch!


Im honestly not sure what brand of EKG machine it was. Im doing my clinical time at the hospital right now (last shift is tomorrow) so it was one of there machines.

It seems as if every patient gets a 12-lead at this hospital.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 27, 2014)

Itching to get back to Texas. MA doesn't cut it for me anymore.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 27, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Im honestly not sure what brand of EKG machine it was. Im doing my clinical time at the hospital right now (last shift is tomorrow) so it was one of there machines.
> 
> It seems as if every patient gets a 12-lead at this hospital.


Aren't you at ARMC?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 27, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Aren't you at ARMC?


Yep. I don't know if it's a hospital thing or a nurse/attending/resident thing but every single patient in my pod for the last 2 days has been getting 12-leads.


----------



## Angel (Aug 27, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Im honestly not sure what brand of EKG machine it was. Im doing my clinical time at the hospital right now (last shift is tomorrow) so it was one of there machines.
> 
> It seems as if every patient gets a 12-lead at this hospital.



oh haha then it doesnt matter. i thought it was prehospital. really im just bummed my company is using ooooold zolls (m series i believe) i guess it could be worse


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 27, 2014)

Best part about the MRx?

Live 12-lead.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 27, 2014)

Angel said:


> oh haha then it doesnt matter. i thought it was prehospital. really im just bummed my company is using ooooold zolls (m series i believe) i guess it could be worse


We are on the LP12s. I wish we would upgrade to the 15s already.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 27, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We are on the LP12s. I wish we would upgrade to the 15s already.



Is it odd to say I've never even seen a LP besides an LP5 in our history of EMS class in Medic school.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 27, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Is it odd to say I've never even seen a LP besides an LP5 in our history of EMS class in Medic school.


I don't think I've seen a 5 (I'll have to check which ones the EMT program has). I've seen an 8 and actually had to use a LP10 out in New York (talk about freaky having to hold the paddles on a patients chest to get a look, we didn't have any cable leads).


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 27, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I don't think I've seen a 5 (I'll have to check which ones the EMT program has). I've seen an 8 and actually had to use a LP10 out in New York (talk about freaky having to hold the paddles on a patients chest to get a look, we didn't have any cable leads).


I've seen (and used) an LP5, and I've seen and used an LP10. The LP5 was a backup to our LP10 (and later a Zoll M-Series), though for monitoring _only_ we used a ProPaq Encore. That was back in the day when I was BLS and worked on an CCT rig. When I became a Paramedic, I used both an LP10 and LP12. The M-series and the ProPaq were the only monitors that we had back equipped with an autocuff. The vast majority of BP's that I got on the street were manual. Yes, I got _good_ at it...


----------



## Angel (Aug 27, 2014)

lol im going to pull the age card. lp5?? when was that last used?? 
im spoiled! we had lp15s on my internship and thats all i like. id even settle for an lp12! why not the zoll x series...any of those would be fine. what do you guys use robb? . but this mess...ugh. ill get over it i guess. 
thats my whining for the night.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 27, 2014)

Angel said:


> lol im going to pull the age card. lp5?? when was that last used??
> im spoiled! we had lp15s on my internship and thats all i like. id even settle for an lp12! why not the zoll x series...any of those would be fine. what do you guys use robb? . but this mess...ugh. ill get over it i guess.
> thats my whining for the night.


That LP5 was last used around 2001 or so... and they were old back then. Those were tough machines. Superficially they looked kind of like the LP10 only you could split the machine in half and have separate monitor and defib units. They also had a habit of still working when they fell out of the back of an ambulance...


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 27, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Yep. I don't know if it's a hospital thing or a nurse/attending/resident thing but every single patient in my pod for the last 2 days has been getting 12-leads.


Often the nursing staff will get one before the resident has a chance to see the patient, or the PA in triage will get one if the patient was seen up front before coming back.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 27, 2014)

So the girlfriend, @FutureEMT2014 , had her first day of EMT class yesterday... I don't think I've ever actually seen her this excited lol.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 27, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> So the girlfriend, @FutureEMT2014 , had her first day of EMT class yesterday... I don't think I've ever actually seen her this excited lol.



Doesn't say much for your, ahem, _skillz._

__


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 27, 2014)

MrJones said:


> Doesn't say much for your, ahem, _skillz._
> 
> __


Lol any response I have to that might just get me banned...


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Aug 27, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol any response I have to that might just get me banned...


I really can't correctly phrase what I want to say. I'll just say the continuation of that convo between you and MrJones vividly played out in my head just now ending in, umm, yeah...probably something that'll get me a vacation too


----------



## Rialaigh (Aug 27, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> So the girlfriend, @FutureEMT2014 , had her first day of EMT class yesterday... I don't think I've ever actually seen her this excited lol.



BOOM Phrasing...or maybe its just...boom....



I have watched way to much archer lately...


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 28, 2014)

On my 2 year work anniversary I get my first written warning. Oh man.


----------



## Jon (Aug 28, 2014)

I had to open up the nitro and ASA in my drug bag for a chest pain call.

They were both in the bag when I started 3.5 months ago. So yes, my first chest pain in 3+ months.

I love this job. It's different.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 28, 2014)

Stand by at the LZ for a hiker down? I'll gladly take it


----------



## Rin (Aug 28, 2014)

It's like a scene straight out of Emergency!  Better watch out for rattlers, Johnny


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 28, 2014)

Rin said:


> It's like a scene straight out of Emergency!  Better watch out for rattlers, Johnny



We get them fairly often. The guy in orange was about to **** his pants. He has been on the search and rescue team for 6 months and he was sent down on the hoist to get the patient and the firefighters who hiked up there. 

Why someone would do a 20 mile hike with little water in 109 degree weather I have no idea


----------



## Clare (Aug 29, 2014)

Almost asked the Sierra if he wanted a hand when I saw him off with a patient in town today while having lunch with a colleague but then realised that might nt be a good idea; days off and all ... so now I am back home in my regular semi collapsed state without the energy to hang out the laundry.  

Perhaps I need a metaraminol infusion.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 29, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We get them fairly often. The guy in orange was about to **** his pants. He has been on the search and rescue team for 6 months and he was sent down on the hoist to get the patient and the firefighters who hiked up there.
> 
> Why someone would do a 20 mile hike with little water in 109 degree weather I have no idea


It's the Inland Empire, so I'm betting on meth.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> It's the Inland Empire, so I'm betting on meth.


For once I actually don't think so. She did not look like she has ever used. 

I think it was more of the "I'm tough, I can easily do it".


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 29, 2014)

So... the rare negative tooth to tattoo ratio?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 29, 2014)

Second night in a row I can't sleep...what the hell is this nonsense? Before I couldn't sleep because it hurt...now I don't hurt and I can't sleep? 

Lame.


----------



## Jon (Aug 29, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We get them fairly often. The guy in orange was about to **** his pants. He has been on the search and rescue team for 6 months and he was sent down on the hoist to get the patient and the firefighters who hiked up there.
> 
> Why someone would do a 20 mile hike with little water in 109 degree weather I have no idea


Dunno. I ask the same question, except they are always <10 miles for me, thus far.


----------



## exodus (Aug 29, 2014)

You stole that call from me  You were onnnlllyyyyy 8 miles closer!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2014)

exodus said:


> You stole that call from me  You were onnnlllyyyyy 8 miles closer!


Hahaha. We were just finishing up paperwork on an AMA when we heard it. Told my medic we would just be staging at the LZ  so he would have time to finish up the AMA and not have to worry about getting another call


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 29, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Hahaha. We were just finishing up paperwork on an AMA when we heard it. Told my medic we would just be staging at the LZ  so he would have time to finish up the AMA and not have to worry about getting another call



Baby medic? That's EMS 101 right there :lol:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Baby medic? That's EMS 101 right there :lol:


Nope. He was full time for 5 years and has been part time for I don't know how long. 

He has it set up. He married a doctor lol


----------



## Tigger (Aug 29, 2014)

My AMR operation is always griping that there are no part time, fully cleared EMTs and paramedics. And as I start the FTO process I can see why. It takes a minimum of 28 shifts to become cleared. Which while a lot, is not terrible. The problem is that they have to be done in blocks of seven with the *same* FI. I have a rotating 24 hour schedule at my fulltime job. AMR has weekend and weekday schedules. This is going to take a loooooong time to complete.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 29, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Nope. He was full time for 5 years and has been part time for I don't know how long.
> 
> He has it set up. He married a doctor lol



ah gotcha. I'm so guilty of jumping standbys I know will take a while when I'm down on paper or need a nap or to eat my grub :lol:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> ah gotcha. I'm so guilty of jumping standbys I know will take a while when I'm down on paper or need a nap or to eat my grub :lol:



I will beg dispatch to give me any kind of SAR call or any call where we have to hike in. I just need a year or two of medic experience before I can join the sheriffs flight medic team. Everything from 911 calls, SAR calls, assisting LEO, hoist rescues.


----------



## terrible one (Aug 30, 2014)

My favorite "c-spine due to mechanism" because he was traveling highway speeds. Never mind the fact that the pt denies any head, neck, back numbness or tingling, A/O x 4, etc...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 30, 2014)

I worked my last medic shift last night. Doing laundry, getting ready to turn my uniforms in next week. 

I'm moving to Savannah Georgia in a few days. Hopefully I can find a little Per diem/part-time work so I can keep my cert.


----------



## terrible one (Aug 30, 2014)

Going into different field?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 30, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I worked my last medic shift last night. Doing laundry, getting ready to turn my uniforms in next week.
> 
> I'm moving to Savannah Georgia in a few days. Hopefully I can find a little Per diem/part-time work so I can keep my cert.



Interesting......I just spent a month in Savannah for clinical and was offered a job there.

Savannah's a cool place, but too crowded for me personally.

Good luck.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 30, 2014)

terrible one said:


> Going into different field?


Yeah. Before becoming a medic, I was in radio station management. I've been recruited back to that job.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 30, 2014)

Remi said:


> Interesting......I just spent a month in Savannah for clinical and was offered a job there.
> 
> Savannah's a cool place, but too crowded for me personally.
> 
> Good luck.



I need a little bit more city life. I like Delaware, but… It's a bit of a cultural wasteland. If there's anyone from the Savannah area here, I'd appreciate a tip or two on where to drop a resume for some PT stuff.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Aug 30, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I need a little bit more city life. I like Delaware, but… It's a bit of a cultural wasteland. If there's anyone from the Savannah area here, I'd appreciate a tip or two on where to drop a resume for some PT stuff.


Not in Savannah but in Atlanta. Been down there a few times. It's a beautiful city with nice beach access.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 30, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I need a little bit more city life. I like Delaware, but… It's a bit of a cultural wasteland. If there's anyone from the Savannah area here, I'd appreciate a tip or two on where to drop a resume for some PT stuff.



I was gonna say...talk about a change of scenery.

Congrats sir. 

Does that mean SCEMS is hiring?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 30, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Does that mean SCEMS is hiring?



That's a good question. I think SCEMS is actually fully staffed, and has medics on an eligibility list. However, we do lose 6 to 10 people year. So, that could change soon. No mountains here. Absolutely no snowmobiling… Unless you want to do it across the cornfield.


----------



## Bishop (Aug 31, 2014)

I just sneezed and it hurt. Now back to studying.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 31, 2014)

I'll see your sneeze and raise you a "Tell me again why I thought a second Masters Degree would be a good idea. Now back to studying".


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 31, 2014)

Uh oh. I spent too much money again


----------



## Rin (Aug 31, 2014)

Chase said:


> Uh oh. I spent too much money again



I love that you're so excited about it, you had to share it as soon as you made it to your car. XD


----------



## Jon (Sep 1, 2014)

Y


DEmedic said:


> I need a little bit more city life. I like Delaware, but… It's a bit of a cultural wasteland. If there's anyone from the Savannah area here, I'd appreciate a tip or two on where to drop a resume for some PT stuff.


The whole state isn't that bad... There is a reason they call it "lower slower DE"


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 1, 2014)

Chase said:


> Uh oh. I spent too much money again


Oh, those can be just too cool...  Having too cool stuff is sometimes worth paying the too much money.


----------



## exodus (Sep 1, 2014)

My god. Leaked celebrity nudes everywhere.  Current count is at 700+ pics.  Sheesh.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 1, 2014)

exodus said:


> My god. Leaked celebrity nudes everywhere.  Current count is at 700+ pics.  Sheesh.


Gonna be a long night for you? Hahahahaha


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 1, 2014)

So yesterday I worked a 24 hour shift at a station that's a bit busier than my normal one (let's just say they're know for running as many calls overnight as we run during the day), and last night, we ran a call at 10pm and then didn't get toned out till 5am. ...where do I make a sacrifice to the EMS gods for letting us sleep?  Lol


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Sep 1, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> All I know is they're Whelen lights. But they're mounted on a one off ac unit from the box manufacturer


Sorry to bring up this dead topic but I finally found out what lights they are!!! They are actually Federal Signal 9x7 Quadraflares (you can tell by the distinctive diagonal corner flash pattern).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 1, 2014)

Girly is mad that I said I didn't want to take her to meet her dad since I was exhausted and wanted to sleep after we'd been with her parents all day and I'd been up for 36 hours.

Really?! I didn't bail on you, I hung out with you all damn day, met your parents, paid for the gas and drove the 90 minute one way drive there and back to meet them then told you I wanted to sleep by myself tonight because I hadn't slept and she's a bed hog. Literally leaves me less than a 1/4 of the bed...MY BED!

Ridonkulous.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Sep 1, 2014)

Don't do anything rash that you'll regret when you wake up. Sleep it off.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 1, 2014)

Don't listen to Monkey.


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 1, 2014)

My first clinical shift starts in about 10 minutes. So... Night shift... On a holiday... At a level one trauma center... For my very first shift ever... I'm terrified.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 1, 2014)

Just breathe and roll with it. Y0u'll live.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 1, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Sorry to bring up this dead topic but I finally found out what lights they are!!! They are actually Federal Signal 9x7 Quadraflares (you can tell by the distinctive diagonal corner flash pattern).


Those are Whelen M9s on TJs truck. Just finished an ambulance spec process where we elected not to get them because the boss didn't like the way they look...
http://www.whelen.com/media/flash_patterns/index.htm#


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 2, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Don't do anything rash that you'll regret when you wake up. Sleep it off.



Agreed, I'm not going to, just so frustrating.



STXmedic said:


> Don't listen to Monkey.



I'll listen to him over you! :lol:



Akulahawk said:


> Just breathe and roll with it. Y0u'll live.



Will do. Just so frustrating that yesterday she's telling me how happy she is, how good our relationship is going, that I'm doing so much better at communicating and showing her that I care and was totally fine when I explained it last night then today I'm a horrible boyfriend who doesn't care and wouldn't bat an eye if she left.

If something is bothering you, tell me. Don't sit there and tell me how good it is then flip out the next day basically saying I haven't done any of the things you just said I was doing amazing and how happy you are the next. 

I remember why I liked being single. Got too much stress in my life and she's my rock. Now my rock is turning into gravel and little kids are throwing it at me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 2, 2014)

It's alright though. Just gonna take my anger out first week on my fantasy team opponent.

He ain't ready for the freight train headed his way.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Sep 2, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Those are Whelen M9s on TJs truck. Just finished an ambulance spec process where we elected not to get them because the boss didn't like the way they look...
> http://www.whelen.com/media/flash_patterns/index.htm#


Fudge. Where was this flash pattern thingy when I needed it about 2 months ago. Literally looked everywhere for it (well, I guess not everywhere)

And I know just realized how pathetic my friends are. I literally could't get enough people who knew each other to fill a 8 team fantasy league


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 2, 2014)

Worst headache ever...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 2, 2014)

Got a box of uniforms to turn it. It's very weird to not being going to work tomorrow. 

I'm still undecided if I'm going to even apply for GA Reciprocity. :/


----------



## MrJones (Sep 2, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Got a box of uniforms to turn it. It's very weird to not being going to work tomorrow.
> 
> I'm still undecided if I'm going to even apply for GA Reciprocity. :/



You know that, if you don't, you'll be kicking yourself in about 3 years when you have to go through the whole re-certification hassle because you've decided you want to get back into the game.

Just do it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 2, 2014)

Very true. :/ 

I'm just so ... Ugh.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 2, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Very true. :/
> 
> I'm just so ... Ugh.


Do ittttttt.

Drove the same route today three times for a total of 700 miles...I have alkali dust about everywhere imaginable and then some, now I get what all the Burners are talking about and I wasn't even there that long. Gotta love getting paid to basically do nothing but tow trailers though, pretty easy job.


----------



## Wheel (Sep 3, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Got a box of uniforms to turn it. It's very weird to not being going to work tomorrow.
> 
> I'm still undecided if I'm going to even apply for GA Reciprocity. :/


 
Do it. Georgia reciprocity is easy with national registry (if I remember correctly). If you can't find a part time gig there, you are really close to South Carolina, which also has very easy reciprocity.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 3, 2014)

Anyone ever take an online lab class before? Couldn't get into a regular A and P course due to some residency issues (in Colorado until you are 23 you are not a resident unless your parents are. Never mind that I've had a driver's license here for over a year and have paid state income tax since 2010...)

I have no idea how this is going to go. Never done online class before and I'll admit I'm intimidated. I went to a good school for my undergrad that was tough on us, but so long as you showed up, you were generally able to muddle through. Now I have no idea what I am doing and there isn't an easy way to get quick answers to questions like "what textbooks do I need and where do I get them?"


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 3, 2014)

Gahhh!!!!  Medic school starts in 21 days!  Two weeks from today I will have finished my first medic class.

And keep your cert up DE.  Yeah you may not use it now.  But maybe in the future you will want to.


----------



## Angel (Sep 3, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Anyone ever take an online lab class before? Couldn't get into a regular A and P course due to some residency issues (in Colorado until you are 23 you are not a resident unless your parents are. Never mind that I've had a driver's license here for over a year and have paid state income tax since 2010...)
> 
> I have no idea how this is going to go. Never done online class before and I'll admit I'm intimidated. I went to a good school for my undergrad that was tough on us, but so long as you showed up, you were generally able to muddle through. Now I have no idea what I am doing and there isn't an easy way to get quick answers to questions like "what textbooks do I need and where do I get them?"



i have, and it really depends on your personality. me, i wasnt a very good self starter, i never got bad grades or anything but for something like anat and phys you will have to dedicate a lot of time to studying and doing the modules, and communicating with your class. 
if you stay on top of it you should be fine!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 3, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Gahhh!!!!  Medic school starts in 21 days!  Two weeks from today I will have finished my first medic class.
> 
> And keep your cert up DE.  Yeah you may not use it now.  But maybe in the future you will want to.


That excitement will fade very quickly haha.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 3, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Anyone ever take an online lab class before? Couldn't get into a regular A and P course due to some residency issues (in Colorado until you are 23 you are not a resident unless your parents are. Never mind that I've had a driver's license here for over a year and have paid state income tax since 2010...)
> 
> I have no idea how this is going to go. Never done online class before and I'll admit I'm intimidated. I went to a good school for my undergrad that was tough on us, but so long as you showed up, you were generally able to muddle through. Now I have no idea what I am doing and there isn't an easy way to get quick answers to questions like "what textbooks do I need and where do I get them?"



Are you still a dependent?

My old roommate has had his residency since he turned 19 and his dad lives in Guam.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 3, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Are you still a dependent?
> 
> My old roommate has had his residency since he turned 19 and his dad lives in Guam.


Nope.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 3, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Nope.



Hmm, I'd look into that further. I was told that I would get in-state tuition when I lived there after I'd had a CO ID and address for a year.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 3, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Hmm, I'd look into that further. I was told that I would get in-state tuition when I lived there after I'd had a CO ID and address for a year.


I had several friends in college that got caught up with residency problems like Tigger. Like he said, CO requires waiting until you're 23 and proving you came to the state for a primary reason other than education. Frustrating process for sure to try to get in state status.

On a side note, I just enjoyed a cup of coffee and a muffin as I sat on the Bethany Beach boardwalk and talked to some members of the public. Call it good public relations at work or what have you, but I can't complain about starting a work day like that!


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 3, 2014)

I love my job!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 3, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> That excitement will fade very quickly haha.


I'm not sure it is excitement.  More like sheer terror while jumping up and down for joy because it is finally starting.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 3, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> I had several friends in college that got caught up with residency problems like Tigger. Like he said, CO requires waiting until you're 23 and proving you came to the state for a primary reason other than education. Frustrating process for sure to try to get in state status.
> 
> On a side note, I just enjoyed a cup of coffee and a muffin as I sat on the Bethany Beach boardwalk and talked to some members of the public. Call it good public relations at work or what have you, but I can't complain about starting a work day like that!



I miss the water a lot. Oh man it's been a while.


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 3, 2014)

Tigger said:


> I miss the water a lot. Oh man it's been a while.


 
Great white shark attacked two kayakers today off of white horse in Plymouth today. No injuries, but the kayak didn't make it!

Also, I think a couple people here work for REMSA, did you deal with that chemical explosion today?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 3, 2014)

Found a last minute NRP class tomorrow for free  being a prn tech for a large hospital system has its perks


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 3, 2014)

Had a DOA, a crazy vent run,  and a code save today.  I feel like a real paramedic. 

Also had to extricate a 10 y/o from a bicycle,  but that was my partners run.


----------



## Chris07 (Sep 4, 2014)

Can anyone shed some light how common or uncommon having bloody sputum during an arrest is? 

Had one a few days ago where after about 5-10 minutes of CPR the patient's airway started getting filled with saliva/blood (which required constant suctioning) The blood started to be more prevalent as the call progressed. 

Unknown history 60 y/o M unwitnessed arrest. BLS airway management (OPA with BVM no advanced airway). Ended up calling it after about 30 minutes (conversion from V.Fib -> asystole -> PEA). Never really seen this one before. Any ideas?


----------



## exodus (Sep 4, 2014)

Radios are finally up.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 4, 2014)

exodus said:


> Radios are finally up.


Have they been down since Sunday night? I worked on Monday and they were down. 

Did they give you guys a reason why? My only guess is something happened in the process of switching dispatch around so that 911 is in a different area than IFT


----------



## exodus (Sep 4, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Have they been down since Sunday night? I worked on Monday and they were down.
> 
> Did they give you guys a reason why? My only guess is something happened in the process of switching dispatch around so that 911 is in a different area than IFT


There were still no phones or internet at main until today too. So it was that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 4, 2014)

exodus said:


> There were still no phones or internet at main until today too. So it was that.


That was probably because of the TC that occurred on the corner of gene autry and tacheva that killed 2 and took out verizon and AT&T boxes. I don't see how that would effect dispatch radios


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 4, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> That was probably because of the TC that occurred on the corner of gene autry and tacheva that killed 2 and took out verizon and AT&T boxes. I don't see how that would effect dispatch radios


If the dispatch radios are set up as a remote base, then audio and control could go via landline to the remote radios. If the system is setup such that even dispatch's radios are effectively just like field radios (on site) then they wouldn't be affected.

Given that the radios weren't working properly, I would suspect that the dispatch center was running some kind of remote setup requiring landlines to communicate with the radios.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 4, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> If the dispatch radios are set up as a remote base, then audio and control could go via landline to the remote radios. If the system is setup such that even dispatch's radios are effectively just like field radios (on site) then they wouldn't be affected.
> 
> Given that the radios weren't working properly, I would suspect that the dispatch center was running some kind of remote setup requiring landlines to communicate with the radios.


I honestly have no clue. Dispatch phones were working fine. Our dispatch center is located about 60 miles away from our response area. We have a normal channel and a channel with a repeater that we use but nothing was working. 

I'm not very knowledgable with radio systems (I push a button and they turn on. If it doesn't work I'll turn it off and then back on).


----------



## Tigger (Sep 5, 2014)

Chris07 said:


> Can anyone shed some light how common or uncommon having bloody sputum during an arrest is?
> 
> Had one a few days ago where after about 5-10 minutes of CPR the patient's airway started getting filled with saliva/blood (which required constant suctioning) The blood started to be more prevalent as the call progressed.
> 
> Unknown history 60 y/o M unwitnessed arrest. BLS airway management (OPA with BVM no advanced airway). Ended up calling it after about 30 minutes (conversion from V.Fib -> asystole -> PEA). Never really seen this one before. Any ideas?


Somewhat common, sometimes a product of good quality CPR.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 5, 2014)

So if you're Husky gets spooked and halfway scalps your elderly mother (poor thing), maybe don't take her POV the hospital if the sight of blood makes you pass out. Plowing into the guardrail with your profusely bleeding mother in front of the Sheriff's Office is just not a good look at all.

Luckily she was not hurt any worse, though it was by far the worst dog bite I've ever seen. She's going to the OR for her sutures...


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 5, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I honestly have no clue. Dispatch phones were working fine. Our dispatch center is located about 60 miles away from our response area. We have a normal channel and a channel with a repeater that we use but nothing was working.
> 
> I'm not very knowledgeable with radio systems (I push a button and they turn on. If it doesn't work I'll turn it off and then back on).


Not to worry... most people aren't _that_ into the nuts and bolts (and wires & electrons) about how stuff like that works. As long as there are people that are, and make it work, usually it's all good...


----------



## Clare (Sep 5, 2014)

I no longer want to work a horrible schedule, with people who are burnt out and hate their job, no longer do I want to be the butt of my housemates jokes about how I am not seen for 6 days at a time because I am either at work or collapsed, I don't want to sleep for 15 hours and still feel like I haven't slept a wink, I am sick of feeling tired and having black circles under my eyes and I want a normal schedule, normal human interaction and normal human relationships and normal human pleasures including sex. 

I have decided to find alternate employment.  It is a shame because I like helping people, I like variety and I genuinely like the clinical problem solving but no longer am I prepared to watch life pass me by.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 5, 2014)

Sounds like you're closing in on burnout yourself. While it's good to change the scenery every once in a while, make sure you don't bounce out of a job before you find one to bounce into. Sometimes that can make things, well, less than pleasant for a while. 

One thing to remember... once you're into EMS and you've been around a while, it's hard to go back to "normal" because people like us clearly aren't... But at least we're not classified as a mental disorder or some kind of infectious disease... 

Paramedic Incompositus. (Made it up... but it sounds good.  )


----------



## FutureEMT2014 (Sep 5, 2014)

I get to see @TransportJockey today finally I can't wait to spend time with him finally! Although, unfortunately, the weekend is going to consist of mostly school work... I miss home.


----------



## exodus (Sep 5, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> If the dispatch radios are set up as a remote base, then audio and control could go via landline to the remote radios. If the system is setup such that even dispatch's radios are effectively just like field radios (on site) then they wouldn't be affected.
> 
> Given that the radios weren't working properly, I would suspect that the dispatch center was running some kind of remote setup requiring landlines to communicate with the radios.


That's exactly it. In our server room, we have a landline that's on 24/7 relaying the audio.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 5, 2014)

Nothing like having to go to the local Doc in a Box and be on the other side :/ 

If I could write myself my own Z-Pak I would.


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 6, 2014)

This is great. Started clinicals and vehiculars last week. I've been progressively getting sick(N&V, a killer head ache and really bad dizziness). Today I'm going to work and got a really bad bout of dizziness while at a stop light on my bike. My leg went out and I went down. I now have to do the remainder of clinicals and vehiculars in a cast, since I broke my tibia and the bone on the outer portion of my foot. Yeah... Oh and I also have no vehicle besides my bike and can't shift with my left foot....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 6, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Nothing like having to go to the local Doc in a Box and be on the other side :/
> 
> If I could write myself my own Z-Pak I would.



Marry a vet. Just sayin'


----------



## Tigger (Sep 6, 2014)

9D4 said:


> This is great. Started clinicals and vehiculars last week. I've been progressively getting sick(N&V, a killer head ache and really bad dizziness). Today I'm going to work and got a really bad bout of dizziness while at a stop light on my bike. My leg went out and I went down. I now have to do the remainder of clinicals and vehiculars in a cast, since I broke my tibia and the bone on the outer portion of my foot. Yeah... Oh and I also have no vehicle besides my bike and can't shift with my left foot....



That sucks, truly. And not to salt the wound, but why are you riding a motorcycle when you're dizzy? That's not particularly wise... Take care of yourself first.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 6, 2014)

Clare said:


> I no longer want to work a horrible schedule, with people who are burnt out and hate their job, no longer do I want to be the butt of my housemates jokes about how I am not seen for 6 days at a time because I am either at work or collapsed, I don't want to sleep for 15 hours and still feel like I haven't slept a wink, I am sick of feeling tired and having black circles under my eyes and I want a normal schedule, normal human interaction and normal human relationships and normal human pleasures including sex.
> 
> I have decided to find alternate employment.  It is a shame because I like helping people, I like variety and I genuinely like the clinical problem solving but no longer am I prepared to watch life pass me by.



Do you have an option to work in a different area?


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 7, 2014)

Tigger said:


> That sucks, truly. And not to salt the wound, but why are you riding a motorcycle when you're dizzy? That's not particularly wise... Take care of yourself first.


I knew it wasn't, but my ride to work bailed on me at the last minute. If I'm late more than once in the same week, I get my pay docked from $17 down to $8 for the next two weeks and I was late on weds.
I figured it was less than 2 miles and I didn't have time to call anyone else. Hindsight is 20/20...... Ha


----------



## Rin (Sep 7, 2014)

Clare said:


> I no longer want to work a horrible schedule, with people who are burnt out and hate their job, no longer do I want to be the butt of my housemates jokes about how I am not seen for 6 days at a time because I am either at work or collapsed, I don't want to sleep for 15 hours and still feel like I haven't slept a wink, I am sick of feeling tired and having black circles under my eyes and I want a normal schedule, normal human interaction and normal human relationships and normal human pleasures including sex.
> 
> I have decided to find alternate employment.  It is a shame because I like helping people, I like variety and I genuinely like the clinical problem solving but no longer am I prepared to watch life pass me by.



I don't know what kind of place you are/were working at, but maybe you'd be happier moving to the less stress environment of IFT for a while, or possibly going to part time or PRN.

I hate to see people slam doors in their own faces.  Give yourself some space to make a decision with a clearer head, then do what makes you happy!


----------



## Jason (Sep 7, 2014)

It's hard being in a job you can't enjoy or simply just don' t enjoy.  And today, sometimes we can be stuck in a job we don't want or want anymore 
Finding a new job can be very difficult and many people have to relocate to get new jobs.   
To you, Clare:  Best of Luck.  I hope you find your happiness and your normalness.  Keep in mind ... like Sparta ... We are a breed different from the rest ... a society within that strives for adrenaline, hope, helping, passion, and the wanting to be in the middle of the chaos.  Don't give up quickly or too soon.  Certainly take the time to learn and investigate what is out there for you.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 7, 2014)

Had a patient tell my partner last night that he must not of read the book on how to deal with women. 

It's called 3 ways to tame a shrew.

1. Make them feel inferior 
2. Keep the quiet
3. Make sure they know who is in charge.

Apparently he didn't like that I was the lead paramedic in charge lol


----------



## Rin (Sep 8, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Had a patient tell my partner last night that he must not of read the book on how to deal with women.
> 
> It's called 3 ways to tame a shrew.
> 
> ...



...violent feelings


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 8, 2014)

Rin said:


> ...violent feelings


Don't hold then in. Express those feelings!


----------



## Jon (Sep 8, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Marry a vet. Just sayin'


So many ways this can be taken.


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 8, 2014)

Finally back in Texas, was fitted for all my gear today including a bullet proof vest because Austin is very dangerous  haha. Now to drive an hour one way for a CPR renewal class. It never ends!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 8, 2014)

Flooding flooding and more flooding. 

It seems as if every major road is flooded. Glad I'm not working today lol


----------



## Jason (Sep 8, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Had a patient tell my partner last night that he must not of read the book on how to deal with women.
> 
> It's called 3 ways to tame a shrew.
> 
> ...





Rin said:


> ...violent feelings




I think a competent, strong female provider is hot.   I have no problems sharing the work or excitement with a woman, or anyone that can keep up in the game.


----------



## exodus (Sep 8, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Flooding flooding and more flooding.
> 
> It seems as if every major road is flooded. Glad I'm not working today lol


Man, I wish I was working today!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 8, 2014)

exodus said:


> Man, I wish I was working today!


I am not a fan of having to route around road closures. I would end up in the middle of the road with a flooded ambulance haha


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 8, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Finally back in Texas, was fitted for all my gear today including a bullet proof vest because Austin is very dangerous  haha. Now to drive an hour one way for a CPR renewal class. It never ends!


Don't complain. You're in Austin.


----------



## exodus (Sep 8, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I am not a fan of having to route around road closures. I would end up in the middle of the road with a flooded ambulance haha


I don't mind. In weather conditions like this we don't get screwed for extended response times from emergency road closures.  We could always bust out the EMS Kayak!

http://www.kesq.com/news/road-closu...alley-due-to-rain-and-flash-flooding/27932132


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 8, 2014)

exodus said:


> I don't mind. In weather conditions like this we don't get screwed for extended response times from emergency road closures.  We could always bust out the EMS Kayak!
> 
> http://www.kesq.com/news/road-closu...alley-due-to-rain-and-flash-flooding/27932132


Yeah, because we just have tons of kayaks and swift water gear laying around the station hahaha


----------



## exodus (Sep 8, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Yeah, because we just have tons of kayaks and swift water gear laying around the station hahaha


What do you think they keep in that OES truck out front. MCI stuff, NOPE!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 8, 2014)

exodus said:


> What do you think they keep in that OES truck out front. MCI stuff, NOPE!


Haha. Yeah because we just get soo much rain down here. Always need to be prepared haha


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 8, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> Don't complain. You're in Austin.


 
No complaints here, wouldn't want to be anywhere else.


----------



## Rhonda (Sep 9, 2014)

And I though it was annoying when a football coach asked what me and my female medic partner due when their is heavy lifting. You win for the rudest pt. what a dbag


Anjel said:


> Had a patient tell my partner last night that he must not of read the book on how to deal with women.
> 
> It's called 3 ways to tame a shrew.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aprz (Sep 10, 2014)

Why are Fisdaps so miserable to do? I can't stand it.


----------



## FutureEMT2014 (Sep 10, 2014)

Took my first Module exam in class today. Passed with an 84. Any ideas of how to memorize the 13 medications in EMT basic class? Menomics, that is?


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 10, 2014)

FutureEMT2014 said:


> Took my first Module exam in class today. Passed with an 84. Any ideas of how to memorize the 13 medications in EMT basic class? Menomics, that is?


Memorize or learn? Do some additional research on the mechanism and class, and the rest of it falls into place. Indications and contraindications should be quite easy for BLS meds. Dose is simply repetition.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 10, 2014)

Has any ever heard of or given Glucagon IN? I have a protocol test in a couple of days for my internship and I saw that IN is listed.


----------



## Jason (Sep 10, 2014)

I have Glucagon IN in my protocol. 
If unable to establish an IV (for ALS), or if ALS is unavailable - Glucagon can be given IN.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 10, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Has any ever heard of or given Glucagon IN? I have a protocol test in a couple of days for my internship and I saw that IN is listed.


Heard of it, but never administered it IN. Quite frankly, I just can't see the point.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 10, 2014)

I've heard of it. Never tried it- but then I hate the intranasal route anyway.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 10, 2014)

Flooding in Indy. Thank god for dryers at station.


----------



## Angel (Sep 10, 2014)

FutureEMT2014 said:


> Took my first Module exam in class today. Passed with an 84. Any ideas of how to memorize the 13 medications in EMT basic class? Menomics, that is?



what all do you need to know? on a basic level id just put them into classes (ie antidysrythmmics, sympathomimetics ect) and go from there with doses and routes...


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 10, 2014)

FutureEMT2014 said:


> Took my first Module exam in class today. Passed with an 84. Any ideas of how to memorize the 13 medications in EMT basic class? Menomics, that is?


Hon i have a few I'll bring down to you Monday when I get off. But the best idea is to study how they actually work. My kindle account has a pharm book you can look over


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 10, 2014)

13 meds in basic??


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 10, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> 13 meds in basic??


NM basic yea. Why?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 10, 2014)

What are they? I can't think of half of that number for basic.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 10, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> What are they? I can't think of half of that number for basic.


Off the top of my head... narcan (im/sq/in), asa, ntg (assist), albuterol (neb, not assist), atrovent (neb), charcoal, oral glucose, o2, epi 1:1000 (sq/im or epi pen), tupam, atropine (mk1 antidote kit)... and I'm missing a couple. I havent had that few drugs in years lol.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice. NM doing it big for the basics.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 11, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Hon i have a few I'll bring down to you Monday when I get off. But the best idea is to study how they actually work. My kindle account has a pharm book you can look over


It took me way too much time to remember that you two are dating hahaha. I was about to say "hitting on them new members are we?"


----------



## FutureEMT2014 (Sep 11, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It took me way too much time to remember that you two are dating hahaha. I was about to say "hitting on them new members are we?"


Haha yes you know how TJ works it on the newbies! Ha! Especially this hottie right here! Hes a dog


----------



## FutureEMT2014 (Sep 11, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Hon i have a few I'll bring down to you Monday when I get off. But the best idea is to study how they actually work. My kindle account has a pharm book you can look over


Okay, thank you love I'll have to charge my iPad tonight


----------



## Anjel (Sep 11, 2014)

katgrl2003 said:


> Flooding in Indy. Thank god for dryers at station.



Woah woah woah. Look what the Kat dragged in. Lol

Where have you been all my life!? How's USAF?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 11, 2014)

Anjel said:


> How's USAF?



Still a ****, I'm sure. My favorite **** though.

Miss you Kat and USAF!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 11, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Woah woah woah. Look what the Kat dragged in. Lol
> 
> Where have you been all my life!? How's USAF?



We are getting married in 9 days,  so both doing pretty good.  USAF is being his normal cranky self. Ready for the honeymoon, going to the southern Caribbean. 
I've missed you guys!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 11, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Still a ****, I'm sure. My favorite **** though.



My favorite **** too!


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 11, 2014)

Months without any intubations, and just as I schedule refresher OR time I have 8(!!) intubations in the past month, 3 of which have been RSIs. You'd think I was trying to rival @TransportJockey or something...


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 11, 2014)

katgrl2003 said:


> We are getting married in 9 days,  so both doing pretty good.  USAF is being his normal cranky self. Ready for the honeymoon, going to the southern Caribbean.
> I've missed you guys!


Awesome, congrats! 

I vote we start a petition to get USAF reinstated


----------



## Jason (Sep 11, 2014)

Not sure if this is a good thread to place here, ... but I'd like to know...

Is anyone using magnets for Pacemakers and ICDs in the field?  I use them at work in the hosp, but no one in my area for field work is using them. Just curious. 
Thanks.


----------



## FutureEMT2014 (Sep 11, 2014)

Pharmacology review. Poops. So confused


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 11, 2014)

Its been a day


----------



## Anjel (Sep 11, 2014)

If I have to open this kit one more time this week, I'm gonna scream.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 11, 2014)

Anjel said:


> If I have to open this kit one more time this week, I'm gonna scream.


I haven't tubed anyone in a little while... I'll do it


----------



## Anjel (Sep 11, 2014)

4 this week.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 11, 2014)

Anjel said:


> If I have to open this kit one more time this week, I'm gonna scream.



I'll gladly tube them as long as you do the paperwork...


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 11, 2014)

I had my first OR shift last week, Doc was a former paramedic. Started the day off with "I feel like every paramedic is grossly unprepared for what they have to do..."
My thoughts immediately go to "ggrreeeaattt..."
Doc continues "so, we're just going to dive in so you can get the experience and you'll manage all of my patients".  Ended up with 9 intubations. The final one he let me use the glide scope. I fell in love with that thing. 

Also, that moment when you have to choose between getting a coffee maker for your new place or paying off the rest of your credit card... Hardest choice of my life.


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 11, 2014)

Also, to my also. This is the first time that I've ever had to actually chart my pts on a PCR. What's a good thing that y'all put to say that there's no clinical findings in an area, i.e. the neck and they have no complaints. 
I was putting things such as "nothing noted upon assessment" then "no pt complaints", but all my charts are being sent back by my preceptors saying to fix those, but they wont tell me what they want me to put.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 11, 2014)

"Examination of the neck revealed negative DCAPBTLS, a midline trachea, no JVD, JVP at _cm, no bruits heard on auscultation"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 11, 2014)

Our ePCRs for work have a check box section that says "no abnormal findings unless otherwise noted".


----------



## FutureEMT2014 (Sep 11, 2014)

Caffeine kick in... I need to become motivated!


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 11, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> "Examination of the neck revealed negative DCAPBTLS, a midline trachea, no JVD, JVP at _cm, no bruits heard on auscultation"


They talked about someone else putting that, too. They said assessment should be pertinent, so why are we putting there is no tracheal deviation on someone with an extremity fx.
Of course, we still have to assess it and those would be our notes from the assessment though........


DesertEMT66 said:


> Our ePCRs for work have a check box section that says "no abnormal findings unless otherwise noted".


We have those on our PCRs, but we were also told not to use them, since they make it look like you apparently did not assess it. Supposedly...
I swear, no matter what I put, there is no winning. I feel like this would be a whole lot less stressful if they didn't just not tell us what they want.


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 11, 2014)

9D4 said:


> I had my first OR shift last week, Doc was a former paramedic. Started the day off with "I feel like every paramedic is grossly unprepared for what they have to do..."
> My thoughts immediately go to "ggrreeeaattt..."
> Doc continues "so, we're just going to dive in so you can get the experience and you'll manage all of my patients".  Ended up with 9 intubations. The final one he let me use the glide scope. I fell in love with that thing.
> 
> Also, that moment when you have to choose between getting a coffee maker for your new place or paying off the rest of your credit card... Hardest choice of my life.


 
sounds like youll have good rotations with that doc. Oh, and coffee maker.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 11, 2014)

You might think about actually writing "No abnormal findings, patent denies any complaint."


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 11, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Also, that moment when you have to choose between getting a coffee maker for your new place or paying off the rest of your credit card... Hardest choice of my life.



Just paid off my credit card, and later that day had to charge more stuff to it. I wanted to cry.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 11, 2014)

Am I losing my mind or is this wrong??


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 12, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Am I losing my mind or is this wrong??


SLUDGEM


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 12, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> SLUDGEM



anticholinergic toxicity = pupil dilation, not constriction (miosis). And it wouldn't be bradycardia.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 12, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> anticholinergic toxicity = pupil dilation, not constriction (miosis). And it wouldn't be bradycardia.


Not the best resource but it was the first one I came up with.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 12, 2014)

Even wiki contradicts itself saying the SLUDGEM mnemonic stands for miosis, then saying in anticholinergic toxicity it's mydriasis.

Under the question it gives an explanation using SLUDGEM, and saying the M is for miosis.

Whatever. This is what I get for looking back 4 semesters.


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 12, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Am I losing my mind or is this wrong??


"Rest and digest." 
Parasympathetic stimulant is going to cause miosis. When you're resting, your eyes don't need to take in every single detail, so your pupils constrict. I know I worded that badly, but it's the very basic standpoint.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 12, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Even wiki contradicts itself saying the SLUDGEM mnemonic stands for miosis, then saying in anticholinergic toxicity it's mydriasis.
> 
> Under the question it gives an explanation using SLUDGEM, and saying the M is for miosis.
> 
> Whatever. This is what I get for looking back 4 semesters.


Everything I remember learning in class and that i am looking up right now is saying chemical nerve agents cause miosis.

Chemical nerve agents cause your parasympathetic nervous system to not be able to "shut off" by blocking acetylchlonesterase so the acetylcholine can not be broken down. Your PSN cause constriction of the pupils, bradycardia, and the rest of the SLUDGEM, which is why our treatment for it is several mgs of atropine


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm going to bed. Anticholinergic does not equal a nerve agent.  Long day is my excuse.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 12, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> I'm going to bed.


What are you arguing? Nerve agents cause parasympathetic stimulation, not blockade. So yes, constricted pupils (miosis) is a sign of nerve agent exposure (parasympathetic stimulation).

Edit: You apparently edited that before I submitted my post.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 12, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> What are you arguing? Nerve agents cause parasympathetic stimulation, not blockade. So yes, constricted pupils (miosis) is a sign of nerve agent exposure (parasympathetic stimulation).
> 
> Edit: You apparently edited that before I submitted my post.


That is a much easier way of saying it haha


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 12, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> That is a much easier way of saying it haha


And a much better way of saying what I tried to say, haha


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm borderline 'tarded at this hour. Leave me alone.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 12, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> I'm borderline 'tarded at this hour. Leave me alone.


Just this hour?  kidding kidding


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm full on the rest of the time.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm just drunk


----------



## Rin (Sep 12, 2014)

Reading all your comments...I have so much to learn, guys.  I'm starting a Kickstarter to raise donations of brain power.  If just 100 people donate 1% of their brain power, I too can become a Paramedic.  (Sorry, I am not accepting donations of grey matter at this time due to legal issues.)


----------



## Clare (Sep 12, 2014)

We don't really intubate anybody anymore unless it's RSI.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 12, 2014)

Rin said:


> Reading all your comments...I have so much to learn, guys.  I'm starting a Kickstarter to raise donations of brain power.  If just 100 people donate 1% of their brain power, I too can become a Paramedic.  (Sorry, I am not accepting donations of grey matter at this time due to legal issues.)


Don't know if 1% of my brain power would actually help you at all...


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 12, 2014)

Explosions, shootings, and fires oh my. Slower lower Delaware isn't always!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 12, 2014)

Went to the dentist yesterday because of swollen gums and and lymph nodes... infection of one of my wisdom teeth and possible extraction needed.  On antibiotics and probably going to get a tooth pulled less than a week before the wedding. I really hope this is the only bad luck I have.


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 12, 2014)

Any tips for inserting King airway? Or is it pretty straight forward?


----------



## Rhonda (Sep 12, 2014)

I start my school truck in 2 weeks and medic school in 3. Needless to say starting to get a little nervous


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 12, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Any tips for inserting King airway? Or is it pretty straight forward?


Make sure you get a good jaw lift when inserting. 
A lot of people also forget that once it seats itself you still need to pull back on the tube with the first ventilation.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 12, 2014)

WooooHoooo!  Got my first reading assignments for medic school.  Not to convince myself to open the books and start reading.


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 12, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> Make sure you get a good jaw lift when inserting.
> A lot of people also forget that once it seats itself you still need to pull back on the tube with the first ventilation.


 
Ok thanks, just trying to familiarize myself with the skills I have not been taught, so I am not completely lost in the academy setting haha.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 12, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Any tips for inserting King airway? Or is it pretty straight forward?



Just open up and shove it down their throat. 


And I suppose the jaw lift is kinda important too.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 12, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Just open up and shove it down their throat.
> 
> 
> And I suppose the jaw lift is kinda important too.


Had a GF like that once.....


Passed my protocol test. Get my field assignment on the 26th and then 600-720 hours and my program is over


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 12, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Had a GF like that once.....


I was tempted to go there....


----------



## Anjel (Sep 12, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I was tempted to go there....



Such a perv. You know me... I meant that in the most innocent way possible.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 12, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I was tempted to go there....


I'm always the one who goes there haha


Anjel said:


> Such a perv. You know me... I meant that in the most innocent way possible.


We do know you, which is why we know that statement is false


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 12, 2014)

5 calls, 4 patient contacts, 3 transports, 2 BLS and ALS...and a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 12, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Had a GF like that once.....
> 
> 
> Passed my protocol test. Get my field assignment on the 26th and then 600-720 hours and my program is over


Wow. You do a lot of field time. I got my assignment last week, start there Oct 1st. I put in 480 hours and then I'm all set. 

Also, pretty upset with one of my pt's outcomes today. Had a 4 year old little girl today, cutest thing I've ever seen in my life. Came in after having a series of absence seizures. Family noticed it three days prior, family has a hx of epilepsy, so they figured that was that. 
Dr dx'd her with a brain tumor that was causing the seizures. Immediately flew her to a children's specialty center. 
Oh and between today and yesterday, I've had 3 teenage males all try to commit suicide. Those are fun, too...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 12, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Wow. You do a lot of field time. I got my assignment last week, start there Oct 1st. I put in 480 hours and then I'm all set.
> 
> Also, pretty upset with one of my pt's outcomes today. Had a 4 year old little girl today, cutest thing I've ever seen in my life. Came in after having a series of absence seizures. Family noticed it three days prior, family has a hx of epilepsy, so they figured that was that.
> Dr dx'd her with a brain tumor that was causing the seizures. Immediately flew her to a children's specialty center.
> Oh and between today and yesterday, I've had 3 teenage males all try to commit suicide. Those are fun, too...


Worst suicide attempt I've responded to was a guy in his 20s who went speeding on an express way, crossed the dirt center divider going ~80, and went head on with a family in an SUV going ~65.

For field time we are placed on full time schedules. So we are going to have some students doing 72 hour shifts at a time on fire departments.


----------



## Clare (Sep 13, 2014)

We had a guy the other day who the cabin crew fixed up with an AED after he arrested on a flight.  

I figured the shortest interval to defibrillation would be on an airplane or at the airport but no I found out the world's shortest time to defibrillation for cardiac arrest is in Las Vegas at the casinos, 4.4 minutes.

And I got roped into working overtime tomorrow because I am poor, woohoo overtime money!


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 13, 2014)

It's weird how some days I'm super productive and some days I'm not. I really wish I can figure out why there's a difference. Maybe I need to keep a journal.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 13, 2014)

Checkout dives for scuba today and tomorrow!


----------



## Angel (Sep 13, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Wow. You do a lot of field time. I got my assignment last week, start there Oct 1st. I put in 480 hours and then I'm all set.
> 
> .



i did mine at a FD too and did the full 720...i really enjoyed it. the not getting paid part kinda sucked toward the end though. good luck to the both of you guys (desertemt)


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 13, 2014)

Tomorrow's shift assignment should be fun, covering the San Diego Chargers Vs Seattle Seahawks game.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 13, 2014)

Angel said:


> i did mine at a FD too and did the full 720...i really enjoyed it. the not getting paid part kinda sucked toward the end though. good luck to the both of you guys (desertemt)


Thank you. I didn't realize until now that the county I'm doing my time in gives Epi after every single pulse/monitor check. Talk about using a **** load of Epi on full arrests


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 13, 2014)

Dispatch thinks my ambulance has a wheelchair ramp.  Because all I have done today are cabulance calls.


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 13, 2014)

Angel said:


> i did mine at a FD too and did the full 720...i really enjoyed it. the not getting paid part kinda sucked toward the end though. good luck to the both of you guys (desertemt)


Must be a Ca guideline to do that many. Arizona requires 300~ if I remember right. 
And thanks.


----------



## Angel (Sep 13, 2014)

well its not required. the minimum we have to do in CA is 480, most 720. just depends when your preceptor thinks you're ready.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 13, 2014)

Angel said:


> well its not required. the minimum we have to do in CA is 480, most 720. just depends when your preceptor thinks you're ready.


A mix of preceptor and/or program


----------



## Angel (Sep 13, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> A mix of preceptor and/*or program*



this. to me thats the difference between a good program and one that just wants your money. some schools around here pretty much want nothing to do with you once you've been scheduled for clinicals. which is sad because if you're struggling with something you're basically on your own. but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 14, 2014)

17 ****ing ZERO! Seven ****ing teen!!!! 

Disgrace.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 14, 2014)

I thought 480 was an NR requirement? I only did 480 but had somewhere in the range of 140 ALS contacts and at least that if not that and a half in BLS/ILS contacts.

Nothin' more 'merican than sitting and drinking beer and watching drag racing with the Pops. Good to catch up with him while the ladies have their night.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 14, 2014)

Screw glioblastomas. Haven't been this affected by a patient for a long time.


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 14, 2014)

Nothing like having no good WR's on your fantasy team and losing because of it.

First day of my academy starts tomorrow, bout time.


----------



## Angel (Sep 14, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Screw glioblastomas. Haven't been this affected by a patient for a long time.



i read something today that kind of hit home for me. may or may not relate to your situation but: 

Imagine, you are this patient. 

One day, you and your spouse are fine. The next day, your spouse goes into sudden cardiac arrest. EMS shows up, starts CPR, doesn't say a word to you other than yelling at you to move... then all of a sudden they are gone, with the love of your life. An hour later you are at the hospital with your neighbor who was kind enough to drive you there, just so you can find out that your beloved is gone, and you will never be able to talk to them, or hold them ever again. The services come and family shows up to pay their respects, but after everyone moves on to their own lives and leaves you there.... utterly alone and lost. 6 months later, you yourself are not doing so well you have a stroke which leaves you unable to take care of yourself properly. Your remaining family decides that they don't want to bother dealing with your condition and ultimately decides to put you into a nursing home, after selling off your house, taking what they wanted, then trashing the rest of your memories. You are now in this nursing home, with next to no free will. Your room mate isn't much for talking, and does nothing but scream all night long. You can't sleep, you have nobody to talk to, and your family? They haven't come to see you since they moved you into this retched place. 

You have a doctors appointment today. You are happy about being able to leave for awhile and have a conversation or two with the nice EMTs coming to pick you up. Only, they aren't so nice. After making you painfully stand and walk to the stretcher with little help, they rustle you around a bunch, and ignore your winces of pain. This stretcher isn't very comfortable, and since this stroke you have a hard time holding your head up, and you get cold real easily. You wish they could understand that and would offer you a pillow or blanket, but they don't. Well this trip isn't what you thought it would be. The whole ride, you hoped they would talk to you, but nope they are too busy talking to each other through that little door between the front and the back. 

We get to the doctors office, did you really just hear them argue about who was going to stay in the room with you through the appointment? All you can think is, "am I really that bad?" 

Well it's time to go back "home". Did that EMT really just fall asleep while in the back with me? I guess they must be exhausted. 

Well, you are now back in your room, you slowly and painfully walk back to your bed with little assistance and you can see the look of annoyance on the EMTs face, they must be in a hurry. Then, they are gone.

The nurse comes in, and quickly checks on you, but does not notice that you are wet with urine, and rushes off to the next patient... they may be sick or dying, so why should I fuss over a little urine. But now, I think I have a sore on my bottom, oh how I wish I could get up by myself. Where is my family? They said they would visit!

We have all seen this patient, there are many like it. Put yourself where they are. Be kind, talk to them, make them smile. You just may be the highlight of their day. There are many patients in nursing homes that never have a visitor, other than you. Whether you are there by choice or not doesn't make a difference to them, because after all someone is finally there for THEM! Be kind to our elders my friends! Being a transfer EMT can be more meaningful than you think!-RU


from medic 5227 facebook page


----------



## Tigger (Sep 14, 2014)

Did you know that drift trikes are a thing? I did not till today.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 14, 2014)

Oy, my partner today is so far the only other EMT at my agency who has that magic ability to just get under my skin and push my buttons...he'd be a good fobbit CSM (Army joke), in other words his way is the highway and any other method MUST be wrong and I could go on but besides being not right I just don't have the energy to vent anymore lol Mythbusters seems like a great way to relax


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 14, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Oy, my partner today is so far the only other EMT at my agency who has that magic ability to just get under my skin and push my buttons...he'd be a good fobbit CSM (Army joke), in other words his way is the highway and any other method MUST be wrong and I could go on but besides being not right I just don't have the energy to vent anymore lol Mythbusters seems like a great way to relax


Well it was. Gonna have to see how next season is since they got rid of Tory, Grant, and Kari


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 14, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well it was. Gonna have to see how next season is since they got rid of Tory, Grant, and Kari


Please tell me I lost track of time and it's now April 1st...


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 14, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Please tell me I lost track of time and it's now April 1st...


Nope. It was announce a little while back.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 14, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Please tell me I lost track of time and it's now April 1st...


Sadly no. Adam and Jamie want to "take the show back to how they started it". So they aren't going to be having anyone new come on, it's just going to be them two.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 14, 2014)

They're getting their own show.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 14, 2014)

First Science channel starts showing History channel alien nonsense, and now this?! I think I'm going to sulk into my corner and cry...


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 15, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Sadly no. Adam and Jamie want to "take the show back to how they started it". So they aren't going to be having anyone new come on, it's just going to be them two.


I hadn't heard that it came from those two...they're def the core of the show...but the build team is friggin awesome


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 15, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> I hadn't heard that it came from those two...they're def the core of the show...but the build team is friggin awesome


Yeah, they were the ones who said it on the season finale. I'm hoping they at least bring them back to help with major builds. 



teedubbyaw said:


> They're getting their own show.


I was hoping they would but I haven't heard anything about it. I started watching the show from the first episode and haven't missed one.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 15, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well it was. Gonna have to see how next season is since they got rid of Tory, Grant, and Kari



Nooooooooo!


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 15, 2014)

A picture of my week. Truck was dirty as hell cause we had rain all week


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice pic! The truck just looks ruggedly well used.


----------



## Brandon O (Sep 15, 2014)

9D4 said:


> I swear, no matter what I put, there is no winning. I feel like this would be a whole lot less stressful if they didn't just not tell us what they want.


 
"Unremarkable." Best word ever.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 15, 2014)

Awesome photo, TJ! As per usual


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 15, 2014)

I am strongly considering taking a Remote Medicine for the Advanced Provider (RMAP) class through RMI. Anyone have any experience with them or with this course?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 15, 2014)

Guess who's back?? Back again... Handsome Robb's back, tell a friend! 

September 30th, got 4 days of classroom then back on the streets!

About damn time!


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 15, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Guess who's back?? Back again... Handsome Robb's back, tell a friend!
> 
> September 30th, got 4 days of classroom then back on the streets!
> 
> About damn time!


Poor, poor citizens of Nevada...


----------



## Anjel (Sep 15, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Poor, poor citizens of Nevada...



First thought that I had As well.

Maybe the EMS gods will take it easy on you. 

But congrats! I'm sure you're ecstatic!


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 15, 2014)

Brandon O said:


> "Unremarkable." Best word ever.


I have used that word quite often as well...


----------



## Brandon O (Sep 15, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> I have used that word quite often as well...



I have also discovered that many providers will look at you like the world's biggest maroon if you say a patient looks or is doing "good," but will consider you quite the sophisticate if you call them "well."

Life.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 15, 2014)

Brandon O said:


> I have also discovered that many providers will look at you like the world's biggest maroon if you say a patient looks or is doing "good," but will consider you quite the sophisticate if you call them "well."
> 
> Life.


Indeed. 

My assessment note re: Egon Spengler:

Physical exam was largely unremarkable. There was a large abrasion to the right temporal area where he apparently attempted to "drill a hole through [his] head" but was stopped. Otherwise, physically, he appears quite well. During the exam, he did mention "Zuul" and "[d]on't cross the streams" repeatedly...


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 15, 2014)

Day one of 6 weeks down.


----------



## Brandon O (Sep 15, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> My assessment note re: Egon Spengler:


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 15, 2014)

Brandon O said:


>


You know I just _had _to find some way to use "unremarkable" and "well" in one post... Egon is _certain_ it would have worked.


----------



## Brandon O (Sep 15, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> You know I just _had _to find some way to use "unremarkable" and "well" in one post... Egon is _certain_ it would have worked.



Hang on, I gotta find some nurses to help me do a synchronized eye-roll.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 15, 2014)

You mean this??? 



(darned lack of smilies)


----------



## Brandon O (Sep 15, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> You mean this???



Yeah, then one of these:


----------



## terrible one (Sep 15, 2014)

Setting an exit date to leave the state of CA feels good, even if it is arbitrary and a few years away.
The only issue is my department pays me much higher (even with cost of living factored in) than departments back east. 
Oh well....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 15, 2014)

New offroad lights installed on my truck. Decided to put the LEDs behind the grill. Gotta say it looks pretty bad ***. You can't really see them until I turn them on and they blind you.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 16, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> New offroad lights installed on my truck. Decided to put the LEDs behind the grill. Gotta say it looks pretty bad ***. You can't really see them until I turn them on and they blind you.



I'm really tempted to put an LED bar on the bumper or above the windshield....Diesel Power Gear has a set of mounting brackets that bring it down basically even with the roof so it doesn't look like a wannabe LEO light bar...not sure what NHP would say about that many lights that high up though.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 16, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'm really tempted to put an LED bar on the bumper or above the windshield....Diesel Power Gear has a set of mounting brackets that bring it down basically even with the roof so it doesn't look like a wannabe LEO light bar...not sure what NHP would say about that many lights that high up though.


Eventually I want to do that too. However all of the brackets I have seen require you to drill into the roof to mount it. I want to sell my truck and get a 4x4 one before I do that and go with either the baja designs or rigid LED bar which run in the price range of ~$1,500


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 16, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Eventually I want to do that too. However all of the brackets I have seen require you to drill into the roof to mount it. I want to sell my truck and get a 4x4 one before I do that and go with either the baja designs or rigid LED bar which run in the price range of ~$1,500



I'm not sure if the DPG brackets fit the 1500 but they mount in the door jam. Might be worth looking at. 

The Baja Designs bar is rad, never seen the rigid, I was gonna use DPG's 50" bar. ~750ish and just as bright with similar lifespan


----------



## Anjel (Sep 16, 2014)

**** being a nurse. Pathophys can kiss my ***.

That is all.


----------



## Clare (Sep 16, 2014)

I had a patient tonight whose name was spelt Klare.

*Shudders violently .... that just ain't right I tell you!


----------



## MrJones (Sep 16, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> New offroad lights installed on my truck. Decided to put the LEDs behind the grill. Gotta say it looks pretty bad ***. You can't really see them until I turn them on and they blind you.


Brand, specs and source? Pretty please?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 16, 2014)

MrJones said:


> Brand, specs and source? Pretty please?


Tough-light. 

The light I got is a brand new light and they don't have much info at all about them on their website. The lights have 6 LEDs in each pod. Each pod is $75 (I got them for $45 each). Lifetime warranty. 

http://shop.tough-light.com/3-18-watt-cree-LEDs-18wpod.htm


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 16, 2014)

Clare said:


> I had a patient tonight whose name was spelt Klare.
> 
> *Shudders violently .... that just ain't right I tell you!


At least it didn't have a silent "ph" or anything truly heinous!


----------



## MrJones (Sep 16, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Tough-light.
> 
> The light I got is a brand new light and they don't have much info at all about them on their website. The lights have 6 LEDs in each pod. Each pod is $75 (I got them for $45 each). Lifetime warranty.
> 
> http://shop.tough-light.com/3-18-watt-cree-LEDs-18wpod.htm


Thanks.


----------



## FutureEMT2014 (Sep 17, 2014)

Anyone have any suggestions on websites to find contraindications, indications, dose ages and how EMT basic meds are supplied? Would help a lot, thanks.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 17, 2014)

FutureEMT2014 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on websites to find contraindications, indications, dose ages and how EMT basic meds are supplied? Would help a lot, thanks.


I would imagine your book has said information. A quick search did turn* this *up, which looks like it should have what you're looking for. Use it to make drug cards, that way you can have it with you- that, and writing the information on the cards should help it to stick even more.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 17, 2014)

Anjel said:


> **** being a nurse. Pathophys can kiss my ***.
> 
> That is all.


Yeah, it can also do a bit of ***-kicking too. Careful... it's very sneaky...


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 17, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I would imagine your book has said information. A quick search did turn* this *up, which looks like it should have what you're looking for. Use it to make drug cards, that way you can have it with you- that, and writing the information on the cards should help it to stick even more.


Book plus our state drug guidelines... and a medic boyfriend who can confuse her


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 17, 2014)

FutureEMT2014 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on websites to find contraindications, indications, dose ages and how EMT basic meds are supplied? Would help a lot, thanks.


Epocrates has an option to show you ways the drugs are supplied. Our state guidelines also have everything but the supplied listed.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 18, 2014)

Has anyone updated their iPhone software to the iOS 8 yet? If so how do you like it


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 18, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Has anyone updated their iPhone software to the iOS 8 yet? If so how do you like it



Gimme a minute and I will tell you.

Edit: Disregard....I'm not using 4.7gb of my space for an update to an iOS I already like.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 18, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Gimme a minute and I will tell you.


My phone crashed the first attempt so now its time to restore the backed up file and try again


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 18, 2014)

Sounds like garbage then. What did they say was included in it? For that much space it better be amazing haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 18, 2014)

They listed a bunch of things. The keyboard now has predicative text. You have the ability to use third party keyboard applications. 

So far it doesn't seem bad. The only down side is that I went from having only 809MB left of free space to now having 3GB. So I need to figure out what was deleted


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 18, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> They listed a bunch of things. The keyboard now has predicative text. You have the ability to use third party keyboard applications.
> 
> So far it doesn't seem bad. The only down side is that I went from having only 809MB left of free space to now having 3GB. So I need to figure out what was deleted



How does that work? It's like a 5 gig update...


----------



## Anjel (Sep 18, 2014)

It's a 5g update but ios7 is removed afterwards, giving you more room.

I like it so far. I downloaded the swipe keyboard. Siri uses shazaam and can tell you what song is playing. They switched search to Bing which I'm not crazy about.

If you are waiting for an important email you can have it alert you when it arrives. 

Double clicking the home button brings up all the people you call and text most. Making it easier to send them a text.


----------



## MrJones (Sep 18, 2014)

Anjel said:


> It's a 5g update but ios7 is removed afterwards, giving you more room.
> 
> I like it so far. I downloaded the swipe keyboard. Siri uses shazaam and can tell you what song is playing. They switched search to Bing which I'm not crazy about.
> 
> ...



Confirming what Anjel noted, I actually gained a small bit of storage once the update was done. As far as the search engine issue goes, assuming she's referring to Safari, it did not change on my phone - google is still the default search engine. Also note that you can switch it to whatever search engine you prefer using Settings -->Safari -->Search Engine. If she's _not_ referring to Safari, then she knows far more about the functions and capabilities of the iPhone than I 

Those things aside, it's too soon to say whether I find it to be an improvement on my iPhone5


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 18, 2014)

So its giving ya'll ios users things that android has had for years.


----------



## MrJones (Sep 18, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> So its giving ya'll ios users things that android has had for years.


I always get a chuckle out of the seemingly perpetual jabbing between supporters of the various phones/operating systems (not to mention the commercials manufacturers use to fuel said jabbing - they're usually pretty humorous). 

My POV has always been "You're happy with your phone choice? Super. So am I."


----------



## Clare (Sep 18, 2014)

Had to read an incredibly detailed account of this bloke's testicle pain and problems with his penis and then talk to him about it.

Oh yes, you can be sure it was exactly what I wanted to do and it was not awkward in any way, shape or form whatsoever.

I am also uncertain but perhaps cows can fly?


----------



## exodus (Sep 18, 2014)

And I'm just chilling here with my windows phone 8.1 with cortana.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 18, 2014)

MrJones said:


> I always get a chuckle out of the seemingly perpetual jabbing between supporters of the various phones/operating systems (not to mention the commercials manufacturers use to fuel said jabbing - they're usually pretty humorous).
> 
> My POV has always been "You're happy with your phone choice? Super. So am I."


Lol I've had android for years, punctuated by using an iPhone 5 for about a year before I went back to the galaxy s4. I like them both but It's fun to poke fun at both owner subgroups too


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Sep 18, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol I've had android for years, punctuated by using an iPhone 5 for about a year before I went back to the galaxy s4. *I like them both but It's fun to poke fun at both owner subgroups too*



You know what we call people like you. Trolls.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 18, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> You know what we call people like you. Trolls.


I find that very hurtful...


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 18, 2014)

MrJones said:


> My POV has always been "You're happy with your phone choice? Super. So am I."



Hey, hey, enough with this "logic" thing you're using


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 18, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> You know what we call people like you. Trolls.


I try lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 18, 2014)

MrJones said:


> I always get a chuckle out of the seemingly perpetual jabbing between supporters of the various phones/operating systems (not to mention the commercials manufacturers use to fuel said jabbing - they're usually pretty humorous).
> 
> My POV has always been "You're happy with your phone choice? Super. So am I."



Thank you! I don't understand the animosity. Basically a **** measuring contest in my opinion.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 18, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Thank you! I don't understand the animosity. Basically a **** measuring contest in my opinion.



Mines totally bigger


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 18, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Mines totally bigger


----------



## Aprz (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## chaz90 (Sep 19, 2014)

New King Vision, new truck, and new protocols? These last few weeks have been like work Christmas!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 19, 2014)

Aprz said:


>



I love hotdogs. 



chaz90 said:


> New King Vision, new truck, and new protocols? These last few weeks have been like work Christmas!



Shush up nancy!


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 19, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I love hotdogs.



I'm sure you do


----------



## exodus (Sep 19, 2014)

Aprz said:


> hotdog stuff


Costco?


----------



## Clare (Sep 19, 2014)

The Google doodle has been changed for the 2014 New Zealand parliamentary election ... how cool!

Let's just hope we can say the same at whomever is in Government after 7 pm tonight when the polls close.


----------



## MrJones (Sep 19, 2014)

So, I'm in Bloomington Indiana through Sunday to teach a Wilderness First Aid class. Mentioned in case anyone is local and wants to buy me a beer....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 19, 2014)

exodus said:


> Costco?



Lowes and HomeDepot both have the danky dank too.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 19, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> New King Vision, new truck, and new protocols? These last few weeks have been like work Christmas!



What's new in the protocols? Ketamine? An actual effective pain management protocol? No more having to call for BLS release?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 19, 2014)

Three weeks and I've already filled out an application for a Per diem medic spot. Oh well


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 19, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> What's new in the protocols? Ketamine? An actual effective pain management protocol? No more having to call for BLS release?


No Ketamine mentioned yet or huge changes in most of the pain management protocol. Fentanyl administration limits for ACS and STEMI has doubled though, and BLS releases are now standing orders. Mag drips for severe respiratory distress are now standing orders as well, along with IV Epi for anaphylaxis on standing orders. 

There are probably a few more changes, but they're only available on the work computers at the moment. I'll let you know though.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 19, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Three weeks and I've already filled out an application for a Per diem medic spot. Oh well


We all told you that this is addictive... but you didn't listen...


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 19, 2014)

@TransportJockey When I was looking for a picture to change my profile pic too, I was fully intending on using the caffeine chemical structure. When I went to save it, I realized it looked very familiar... Jerk... Lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 19, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> No Ketamine mentioned yet or huge changes in most of the pain management protocol. Fentanyl administration limits for ACS and STEMI has doubled though, and BLS releases are now standing orders. Mag drips for severe respiratory distress are now standing orders as well, along with IV Epi for anaphylaxis on standing orders.
> 
> There are probably a few more changes, but they're only available on the work computers at the moment. I'll let you know though.


What is your dosage for the IV Epi?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 19, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What is your dosage for the IV Epi?



1mg 1:1000


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 19, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> 1mg 1:1000


For IV Epi? That's a large dose and a very high concentration


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 19, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> For IV Epi? That's a large dose and a very high concentration


 
do you mean auto-injector?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 19, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> do you mean auto-injector?


Negative. Some areas can give IV Epi. My internship county can give .1mg IVP of 1:10,000 and repeat up to a max of .5mg.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 19, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


>


Ahh. Come on bro, you have to use *sarcasm*


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 19, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Negative. Some areas can give IV Epi. My internship county can give .1mg IVP of 1:10,000 and repeat up to a max of .5mg.


 
Sorry meant to quote teedubb, based on dose is why I said auto-injector.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 19, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> @TransportJockey When I was looking for a picture to change my profile pic too, I was fully intending on using the caffeine chemical structure. When I went to save it, I realized it looked very familiar... Jerk... Lol


Lol I have had it for a bit. I almost went with epi,  since that's what is on my wrist lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 20, 2014)

disregard


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 20, 2014)

I like cheese


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 20, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What is your dosage for the IV Epi?


0.25 mg over one minute, but I'd definitely put it in a 100 mL bag and run it.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 20, 2014)

Ours is 0.3mg 1:1000 IVP in patients "near cardiac arrest". Standing order.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 20, 2014)

We can give 0.3 1:10,000 IVP for "impending circulatory collapse" or severe respiratory distress refractory to IM injection.


----------



## MrJones (Sep 20, 2014)

OK - I'm confused. Are there some typos going on around here or are there really systems that use undiluted epi 1:1000 as an IV medication?


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 20, 2014)

New idea: A course in basic statistics and possibly logic should be required for graduation from high school. 

In long conversations with certain local BLS personnel I have been unable to impress upon them the reality that air transport is statistically significantly more dangerous than transport by ground. Showing numbers means nothing, since "in this county, we've had way more ambulance accidents and people have DIED." 

The terms anecdotal evidence or confirmation bias mean nothing to some people. The other day, I quipped that the "plural of anecdote is not data" and I was told of course it is. Sigh. I guess there's just certain things I can't understand since I'm not from here...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 20, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> New idea: A course in basic statistics and possibly logic should be required for graduation from high school.
> 
> In long conversations with certain local BLS personnel I have been unable to impress upon them *the reality that air transport is statistically significantly more dangerous than transport by ground.* Showing numbers means nothing, since "in this county, we've had way more ambulance accidents and people have DIED."
> 
> The terms anecdotal evidence or confirmation bias mean nothing to some people. The other day, I quipped that the "plural of anecdote is not data" and I was told of course it is. Sigh. I guess there's just certain things I can't understand since I'm not from here...



Do you have a source for that? I haven't looked at any analyses on this stuff in quite a while.

Remember that you can't compare accidents/miles flown to accidents/miles driven - which many commenters try to do - if you are going to assume that the alternative to HEMS is a L&S run to the trauma center.

Also you have to factor in that the vast majority of HEMS crashes happen at night and in unfavorable meteorological conditions; in daylight and good weather I wouldn't be surprised if it's actually safer to fly than to drive L&S.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 20, 2014)

Remi said:


> Do you have a source for that? I haven't looked at any analyses on this stuff in quite a while.
> 
> Remember that you can't compare accidents/miles flown to accidents/miles driven - which many commenters try to do - if you are going to assume that the alternative to HEMS is a L&S run to the trauma center.
> 
> Also you have to factor in that the vast majority of HEMS crashes happen at night and in unfavorable meteorological conditions; in daylight and good weather I wouldn't be surprised if it's actually safer to fly than to drive L&S.



Working on finding additional studies, but these are a couple I found off the bat. It is difficult to compare statistics between both situations directly. You're absolutely right that the majority of HEMS accidents occur at night or during adverse weather, but I think it's only fair to continue to factor those in just as they are for ground EMS transport. I'd also agree that there is a significant danger associated with a L&S transport, particularly if the driver is excited or inexperienced. Just another issue we continue to attempt to fix. In many of the cases I discuss with local BLS, ALS on scene doesn't want to transport emergently, let alone utilize a helicopter for patients we have triaged as having minor or moderate, likely non time sensitive, injuries.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/22195397/?i=6&from=/15651942/related

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/15211144/


I think US HEMS has done an admirable, though incomplete, job of improving safety over the last 25 years. As the number of programs, flights, and flight hours have drastically increased, accidents have decreased  drastically over most years on an incident/flight hour rate. The problem lies in the fact that while the actual accident rate is likely lower than in ground EMS, the serious injury or fatality rate is higher. Still working on finding where I read this, but don't roughly 40% of HEMS accidents involve at least one fatality? Perhaps a comparison of the fatal injury rate would be more fair.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 20, 2014)

^Forgot to add these ground studies to the previous post for comparison.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...EkRKf7D4R21vaKccA&sig2=7SkcX3n5vmE-LAA7rz1Tjg

Ugly links, but doing this on my phone and it's not cooperating overly well. The above is the 2014 NHTSA Report, and the below is an NFPA study.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...9hl5zcFLnun9am6DA&sig2=xnjVzSQJo_cmtwehdmZcpw


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 20, 2014)

If you are going to compare apples to apples, then I think you can only compare miles flown (or HEMS transports completed) to miles driven (or ground transports completed) emergently. There's just not a reasonable parallel between the millions of miles of medical facility --> back to the nursing home transports and the rollover with ejection --> trauma center transports. And I think once you do that, you'd probably find that flying is not less safe, and is perhaps even more safe.

Look into the stuff written by Dr. Ira Blumen. He's an EM physician from Chicago who has been involved of lots of detailed analysis of HEMS industry efficacy and safety. Overall he's very critical but he's also fair and his opinions are very fact-based.

The HEMS industry has a lot of room for improvement. I'm highly critical of what goes on in many parts of the industry but I also very firmly believe that a _properly designed and utilized_ HEMS system is a very valuable and appropriate resource in many (certainly not all) areas. There's also the argument that a single HEMS unit can replace numerous ground CCT units over a large geographical area, making a helicopter actually more cost-effective than ground CCT units; that analysis came out of a study done in one the areas I used to fly.

Most of the problems in HEMS, IMO, are either directly or indirectly related to the dramatic overuse that has resulted largely from the proliferation over the past 15 years of "community-based programs". What has happened in HEMS since the mid-90's is like what would happen if a commercial ALS service set up an ambulance base right in the middle of your county and started visiting the first-responder agencies, giving them trinkets and calendars and "education" in exchange for calling them instead of the county 911 system, and then when they're called they go L&S to every scene and L&S from every scene to the hospital. And then a year later, another commercial ALS service does the same thing in another part of your county. The original, high-quality county-based service is now struggling and has little choice to compete on the same level as the commercial services. What would the results likely be? A dramatic increase in safety issues, a dramatic overuse in ALS intervention and emergent transport, a dilution of skills among clinicians, and at the end of it all, the whole system would be such a mess ALS would appear so ineffective and unnecessary that people would be questioning whether whether paramedics even bring any benefit at all.

If we could limit HEMS utilization to really sick patients in areas with long ground transport times or entrapment, and staff well-equiped, medium twin helicopters with only _really _highly trained and experienced (dual) pilots and clinicians, then I think we would spend less overall, safety would improve dramatically, and the clinical benefit to the patients would definitely be there.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 20, 2014)

Remi said:


> If you are going to compare apples to apples, then I think you can only compare miles flown (or HEMS transports completed) to miles driven (or ground transports completed) emergently. There's just not a reasonable parallel between the millions of miles of medical facility --> back to the nursing home transports and the rollover with ejection --> trauma center transports. And I think once you do that, you'd probably find that flying is not less safe, and is perhaps even more safe.
> 
> Look into the stuff written by Dr. Ira Blumen. He's an EM physician from Chicago who has been involved of lots of detailed analysis of HEMS industry efficacy and safety. Overall he's very critical but he's also fair and his opinions are very fact-based.
> 
> ...



Isn't there a certain parallel to IFT HEMS flights and IFT GEMS or discharge from hospital? Clearly the patients are typically sicker (or should be!) during HEMS transfers to tertiary care centers, but in all of these cases the patient has been managed to some degree, both the originating and destination locations are known and clearly marked, and likely hazards on both sides have been mitigated as much as possible. What percentage of HEMS missions in the US are scene flights vs. transfers? I imagine there are differences in accident rates between the two. Comparing "transports completed" could be reasonable, but even then you'd have to compare it to "transports attempted."

Believe me, I'm not trying to argue the finer points of costs, use, or efficacy. I believe there is great value in a well managed and efficiently utilized HEMS system, but my thoughts of the day were more focused on accident rates. Adding the risk/benefit analysis component to the debate certainly complicates the argument. I'll look into reading Dr. Blumen's papers.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 20, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Ours is 0.3mg 1:1000 IVP in patients "near cardiac arrest". Standing order.



Sorry that was a 5am typo. 0.3mg 1:10,000


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 20, 2014)

MrJones said:


> OK - I'm confused. Are there some typos going on around here or are there really systems that use undiluted epi 1:1000 as an IV medication?





Anjel said:


> Sorry that was a 5am typo. 0.3mg 1:10,000



Is there a difference between a given dose of 1:1,000 and the same dose of 1:10,000?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 20, 2014)

Remi said:


> Is there a difference between a given dose of 1:1,000 and the same dose of 1:10,000?



Death


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 20, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Death


I wouldn't go that far. You're still giving the same amount of medication. If someone has comorbidities it may cause problems but in a young, healthy person I highly doubt it'd cause a cardiac arrest. Side effects might be a little more pronounced as it may "hit" harder. 

In codes that I've been working for a long period of time I start giving 1:1000 in the top port of the line with the line running rather than calling for another unit or supervisor to get more pre-fills.


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 20, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I wouldn't go that far. You're still giving the same amount of medication. If someone has comorbidities it may cause problems but in a young, healthy person I highly doubt it'd cause a cardiac arrest. Side effects might be a little more pronounced as it may "hit" harder.
> 
> In codes that I've been working for a long period of time I start giving 1:1000 in the top port of the line with the line running rather than calling for another unit or supervisor to get more pre-fills.


I like that idea. I just draw up 6 ccs from a MDV into a 60 cc syringe and fill the rest with saline. Then I just keep it in my pocket. 6 doses ready to go that way.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 20, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I wouldn't go that far. You're still giving the same amount of medication. If someone has comorbidities it may cause problems but in a young, healthy person I highly doubt it'd cause a cardiac arrest. Side effects might be a little more pronounced as it may "hit" harder.
> 
> In codes that I've been working for a long period of time I start giving 1:1000 in the top port of the line with the line running rather than calling for another unit or supervisor to get more pre-fills.



You know what, I'm done being sarcastic.

LOL


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 20, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> You know what, I'm done being sarcastic.
> 
> LOL


I almost said something about your poor luck with sarcasm today. If it helps at all, I caught on to this one at least!


----------



## MrJones (Sep 20, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Sorry that was a 5am typo. 0.3mg 1:10,000


I was hoping that was the case. it was either that, or I needed to go back to school to learn this new witchcraft


----------



## MrJones (Sep 20, 2014)

9D4 said:


> I like that idea. I just draw up 6 ccs from a MDV into a 60 cc syringe and fill the rest with saline. Then I just keep it in my pocket. 6 doses ready to go that way.


If I tried that I'd have 6 doses soaking through my pocket by the end of the shift.


----------



## MrJones (Sep 20, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I wouldn't go that far. You're still giving the same amount of medication. If someone has comorbidities it may cause problems but in a young, healthy person I highly doubt it'd cause a cardiac arrest. Side effects might be a little more pronounced as it may "hit" harder.
> 
> In codes that I've been working for a long period of time I start giving 1:1000 in the top port of the line with the line running rather than calling for another unit or supervisor to get more pre-fills.



 You go through a lot of milk shakes that way?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 20, 2014)

MrJones said:


> You go through a lot of milk shakes that way?



they don't have an issue with it as long as the line is running. Also, it's pretty rare that I burn through my 6 prefills we carry. 



teedubbyaw said:


> You know what, I'm done being sarcastic.
> 
> LOL



haha my sarcasm detector has been off lately.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 20, 2014)

0.5mg of 1:10,000 Epi fast IV push is an excellent way to get vomit literally everywhere. Sigh. Hey partner how about next time we try IM first for the patient that was almost treatable with Benadryl?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 20, 2014)

Just for the record.....300 mcg of epi is 300 mcg of epi, whether it's in a 1:1000 concentration or a 1:10000 concentration. The amount of active drug available to bind with receptors is the same.


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 20, 2014)

MrJones said:


> If I tried that I'd have 6 doses soaking through my pocket by the end of the shift.


We carry caps for our syringes. Just pop one on and it's all good.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 20, 2014)

Remi said:


> Is there a difference between a given dose of 1:1,000 and the same dose of 1:10,000?


It's much easier to push 3mL rather than draw up 0.3 mL and push it. While the dose delivered is the same, it takes more time to draw up 0.3 mL carefully than it does to grab a preload, assemble it, and push 3 mL. The 1:1000 dose is easier to draw up the wrong amount... is it 0.2 or 0.4mg or more?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm married!


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 20, 2014)

katgrl2003 said:


> I'm married!


Shall we play a Funeral March for you?


----------



## Angel (Sep 20, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> It's much easier to push 3mL rather than draw up 0.3 mL and push it. While the dose delivered is the same, it takes more time to draw up 0.3 mL carefully than it does to grab a preload, assemble it, and push 3 mL. The 1:1000 dose is easier to draw up the wrong amount... is it 0.2 or 0.4mg or more?



not if you carry 1cc syringes. depends on what equipment is carried


----------



## Anjel (Sep 20, 2014)

Angel said:


> not if you carry 1cc syringes. depends on what equipment is carried



We have 1 cc syringes but they don't go into our needle-free tubing.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 20, 2014)

Anjel said:


> We have 1 cc syringes but they don't go into our needle-free tubing.


Same. We usually have the 1cc syringes that have the affixed SubQ needle. Every now and then we'll get lucky and have the lure lock 1cc syringes.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 20, 2014)

Anjel said:


> We have 1 cc syringes but they don't go into our needle-free tubing.


Really? Even though ours come with needles, they're press fit needles and we can remove them and use them in our needle free systems. It doesn't turn into the med port like a luer lock, but it still works.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 20, 2014)

Uhh I don't think it works. I haven't tried lol

Edit:


I'm going to investigate this lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 20, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Uhh I don't think it works. I haven't tried lol


I do it a lot with some meds (or I grab the wrong syringe and don't bother to swap out for a 3 or 5ml when I only am giving a cc of a med


----------



## Anjel (Sep 20, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I do it a lot with some meds (or I grab the wrong syringe and don't bother to swap out for a 3 or 5ml when I only am giving a cc of a med









Well I'll be damned. 

It doesn't look like it would fit but it does.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 20, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Really? Even though ours come with needles, they're press fit needles and we can remove them and use them in our needle free systems. It doesn't turn into the med port like a luer lock, but it still works.


This is the same with us


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 20, 2014)

Anjel said:


> It doesn't look like it would fit but it does.


Not the first time you have said that?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 20, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Not the first time you have said that?



I wish I've had other opportunities to say that :-(


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 20, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I wish I've had other opportunities to say that :-(


Ouch! Sorry Mr. Anjel.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 20, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Well I'll be damned.
> 
> It doesn't look like it would fit but it does.


Almost _all_ of the 1cc syringes I've ever used are like that. Most of them don't have the Luer Lock, just the Luer slip like that one above has. I think the only syringes that I used that I couldn't remove the needle from were the insulin syringes. The only thing I don't like too much about the Luer slip is that when I'm pushing them into Clave ports, I have to push pretty hard and hope that the spring in the port doesn't push the syringe back out. When dealing with those types of needleless ports, I much prefer the Luer Lock because you just push in and twist...


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 20, 2014)

1 cc needles are like unicorns around here...I hear rumors of sightings on occasion, but they're never substantiated by evidence.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 21, 2014)

It's actually not at all difficult to read the 1/10th cc markings on a 3cc syringe. Even when I'm doing small peds and am giving plenty of meds in volumes of less than 1 ml, I rarely use a syringe smaller than 3cc.


----------



## surfinluke (Sep 21, 2014)

To all the AMR Riverside folks here. I will be joining you soon. Got my second interview on October 8th.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 21, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Really? Even though ours come with needles, they're press fit needles and we can remove them and use them in our needle free systems. It doesn't turn into the med port like a luer lock, but it still works.



Dats what we got as well and usually this works. We have needle ports too.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 21, 2014)

surfinluke said:


> To all the AMR Riverside folks here. I will be joining you soon. Got my second interview on October 8th.


I am very sorry to hear that. Would you like to start crying now or later?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 21, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> Shall we play a Funeral March for you?



Actually I walked down the isle to the imperial march. Heard at least one person say, "she's actually doing it!" I would be surprised if its already on youtube.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 21, 2014)

katgrl2003 said:


> Actually I walked down the isle to the imperial march. Heard at least one person say, "she's actually doing it!" I would be surprised if its already on youtube.


Haha! You rock!


----------



## Clare (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank goodness for chocolate, it's 2 a.m,, I am snug as a bug in bed getting awesome pleasure ... from eating chocolate, why? Well firstly because my schedule is so messed up that I do not live human hours and secondly, it's the only kind of pleasure I am going to get because of number one!

Chocolate, you saved the day again! 

Never mind CPR classes and automatic defibrillators everywhere, there needs to be a massive investment in chocolate!


----------



## surfinluke (Sep 21, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I am very sorry to hear that. Would you like to start crying now or later?



I will at least put it off until I start haha.


----------



## Rin (Sep 22, 2014)

Took a vacation...now I don't want to go back.  Wish I had an awesome partner.


----------



## Rin (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm just going to have to become (more) awesome, lure another awesome person to me, and then we can work happily ever after.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 22, 2014)

Rin said:


> I'm just going to have to become (more) awesome, lure another awesome person to me, and then we can work happily ever after.


Chloroform works great for that.... Or so I'm told...


----------



## Rin (Sep 22, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Chloroform works great for that.... Or so I'm told...



I was thinking more of dazzling them with a peacock-like display of color, maybe hitting them with some pheromones...it's always best to go natural lol

I'll perform the partnering dance of the wild basic


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 22, 2014)

Rin said:


> I was thinking more of dazzling them with a peacock-like display of color, maybe hitting them with some pheromones...it's always best to go natural lol
> 
> I'll perform the partnering dance of the wild basic


The more stuff you have on your belt the better partners you will get. It's a proven fact..


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 22, 2014)

My last call last night was at 10pm... I don't know what to do with my day now that I won't be sleeping for half of it  This has never happened to me in EMS...


----------



## Clare (Sep 22, 2014)

Accidentally letting out a massively giant yawn  when calling Control is a great way of letting them know you are ready for a break!



STXmedic said:


> My last call last night was at 10pm... I don't know what to do with my day now that I won't be sleeping for half of it  This has never happened to me in EMS...



I just cannot even comprehend such a thing even exists; you must be on some foreign planet or something!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 22, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> My last call last night was at 10pm... I don't know what to do with my day now that I won't be sleeping for half of it  This has never happened to me in EMS...


My last shift was a no hitter. 12 hours and no calls at all


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 22, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> My last shift was a no hitter. 12 hours and no calls at all


What does that even mean?...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 22, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> What does that even mean?...


What that means is that I am very good at being a kiss *** to the dispatcher haha


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 22, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What that means is that I am very good at being a kiss *** to the dispatcher haha


I would be so bored.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 22, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> I would be so bored.


No kidding. I made six runs in 24hrs yesterday, and I was already bordering on bored...


----------



## Rin (Sep 22, 2014)

I always wish for a slow shift...until I get one.  Then I remember how boring they are.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 22, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> I would be so bored.


As long as there is a radio playing and cell service I am fine. It doesn't take much to entertain me


----------



## Anjel (Sep 22, 2014)

I feel worse than most of my patients. 

*cue stomach ache*


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 22, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> My last shift was a no hitter. 12 hours and no calls at all


Yeah, we're entering the seasonal slow down at my assigned beach area station...Bracing myself for significant amounts of sleep at work.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 22, 2014)

I'd go nuts working for a slow service. 

6-7 calls spaced throughout the day is perfect. Just so long as I have time to cut my paper, eat, use the head and get coffee I'm a happy camper.

When I get backed up on charts is when I start getting super grumpy.

First day of classes is always so brutal...UMBC CCEMTP is death by PowerPoint apparently.


----------



## Rin (Sep 22, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I feel worse than most of my patients.
> 
> *cue stomach ache*



At least 3 of those look homemade.  Just say no to bootleg drugs


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 22, 2014)

Bootleg drugs are where it's at!


----------



## Anjel (Sep 22, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Bootleg drugs are where it's at!



Exactly! 

So what if amoxicillin is spelled wrong on the bottle.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 22, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'd go nuts working for a slow service.
> 
> 6-7 calls spaced throughout the day is perfect. Just so long as I have time to cut my paper, eat, use the head and get coffee I'm a happy camper.
> 
> ...


Cut your paper? Are you doing arts and crafts and work?


----------



## Angel (Sep 22, 2014)

Got a ranking on an list for my "dream job" not as high as I wanted but it gives me time to do a fire academy and the ability to apply to other places. 
Blessing in disguise?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 22, 2014)

Angel said:


> Got a ranking on an list for my "dream job" not as high as I wanted but it gives me time to do a fire academy and the ability to apply to other places.
> Blessing in disguise?



Was it Sac Metro perhaps?


----------



## Angel (Sep 22, 2014)

Lol you too?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 22, 2014)

Nope... I got an 80% on their exam. I have a conditional offer with Hall in Bakersfield though, just wanting on my background check to go through.


----------



## Angel (Sep 22, 2014)

That sucks. But congrats on hall! I interviewed there a couple months ago and got the big no thanks...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 22, 2014)

Angel said:


> That sucks. But congrats on hall! I interviewed there a couple months ago and got the big no thanks...


Thanks, I have a tentative start date of October 7th. Had my 2nd interview this past Thursday and did my drug test/physical/lift test the same day.


----------



## Angel (Sep 23, 2014)

i finally got my badge at work!! start training next week, been a LONG time coming.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 23, 2014)

Angel said:


> i finally got my badge at work!! start training next week, been a LONG time coming.



I'm guessing a Metro Fire badge! Congrats!


----------



## Angel (Sep 23, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I'm guessing a Metro Fire badge! Congrats!



no no! i wish! 
its for another medic job, metro is probably a year away if i do get picked up.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 23, 2014)

Angel said:


> no no! i wish!
> its for another medic job, metro is probably a year away if i do get picked up.


Congrats either way! Where did you get picked up at?


----------



## Angel (Sep 23, 2014)

ill pm it


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 23, 2014)

Angel said:


> no no! i wish!
> its for another medic job, metro is probably a year away if i do get picked up.



I heard that academy is absolutely over the top brutal. Good luck! Congrats on the badge!


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2014)

Command center set up next door at the fire station... National Guard, DPS, Midland and Odessa Fire, CBP, and other agencies all present. It's a great week for a flood.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 23, 2014)

Well first day of medic school over.  Head already hurts.  Time for a nap then back to reading!


----------



## Angel (Sep 23, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Well first day of medic school over.  Head already hurts.  Time for a nap then back to reading!



hah, it doesnt really get any better. clinicals it becomes 'fun' but (for me at least) the stress is always there until you find out you passed your internship. licensing is a whole other story


----------



## Clare (Sep 24, 2014)

In the past few weeks I have had two people younger than me die and I don't even remember them, they just blur into all the other patients and are soon forgotten.

Once again I had a piecemeal series of breaks yesterday and finished over an hour late.

Interrupt my lunch break or make me finish late and I will remember you (for that day or the at most, the next two) but if I respond to you and yo die well then you're not as important I guess ... if you're younger than me and die I might remember you when somebody asks me about what things I have seen that stick in my head.

I look at my watch and see that I have to be up in a number of hours that is far too small to do it all again.  I am annoyed by the fact that I finished late and won't get a decent break between shifts.  Never mind the patient who died or what her family will have to deal with for the rest of their lives.

I know I offered real and significant comfort to the family yet when I go home I am comforted only by the warmth of my bed and the pillow I bury under the sheets with me/

The rationale of the world I do not think I will ever understand, and I wonder if it's really a good idea to do so anyway.  It's not very Clare you could say ... pun intended. 

I think I might have a mental health day perhaps.  I will see how I feel when I wake up.

Good night.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 25, 2014)

Got a new "toy" today. 

Yay for home cervical traction....this thing looks like a torture device.


----------



## Jason (Sep 25, 2014)

Clare said:


> In the past few weeks I have had two people younger than me die and I don't even remember them, they just blur into all the other patients and are soon forgotten.
> 
> Once again I had a piecemeal series of breaks yesterday and finished over an hour late.
> 
> ...



Hope you got some sleep.
Breaks are definitely needed between shifts. 
I understand, not being able to remember.  I'm sad when I think back and can't remember patients.  Sometimes I remember calls/cases for dumb reasons and not about the patient himself/herself.  I wonder if it's because the time you're in the field gets to be long enough calls/cases just run together.  I wish I could remember those that died.  Maybe it's a way for us to deal with the loss of life.  Kinda like many of us use humor to deal with hard cases/calls.  
As for mental days ... everyone needs one from time to time. 
I hope things get better.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 26, 2014)

Got my schedule for medic internship today and my first day was supposed to be Monday. As soon as I got home my preceptor called me and asked if I want to work tomorrow with him. Looks like I may be done with my hours before December comes.


----------



## MrJones (Sep 26, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Got my schedule for medic internship today and my first day was supposed to be Monday. As soon as I got home my preceptor called me and asked if I want to work tomorrow with him. Looks like I may be done with my hours before December comes.


Is your program emphasizing hours (how many?) or contacts (again, how many?)?

Enquiring minds want to know


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 26, 2014)

MrJones said:


> Is your program emphasizing hours (how many?) or contacts (again, how many?)?
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know


600 hours. If we get extended then it's 720 hours. 
40 ALS patient contacts (a patient that I do an ALS treatment on). 
20 continued care patients (I have to be first on scene, do an ALS treatment on them, and hand them off directly to the hospital).


----------



## MrJones (Sep 26, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> 600 hours. If we get extended then it's 720 hours.
> 40 ALS patient contacts (a patient that I do an ALS treatment on).
> 20 continued care patients (I have to be first on scene, do an ALS treatment on them, and hand them off directly to the hospital).



I'm always fascinated by the differences in requirements between programs. For instance, my program wanted us to get 500 hours or more, but we _had_ to get 75 ALS contacts (defined as performing an ALS assessment and at least 2 paramedic-level skills).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 26, 2014)

MrJones said:


> I'm always fascinated by the differences in requirements between programs. For instance, my program wanted us to get 500 hours or more, but we _had_ to get 75 ALS contacts (defined as performing an ALS assessment and at least 2 paramedic-level skills).


I believe the hours I listed are california standard


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 27, 2014)

dudes, i freaking hate the new IOS. it is terrible. i cant even senda message properly. 



weak!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 27, 2014)

dudes, i freaking hate the new IOS. it is terrible. i cant even send a message properly. 



weak!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 27, 2014)

see what i mean... doubles and stuff.... UHGGGGGG!


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 27, 2014)

I thought they pulled iOS8 from circulation to fix issues with it?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 27, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I thought they pulled iOS8 from circulation to fix issues with it?


They pulled 8.0.1 because it had a lot of bugs and then released 8.0.2 which is supposed to fix the bugs that 8.0.1 had. 

I'm not having a whole bunch of issues with the software but there are some. I'm beta testing the new software for the macs and haven't had too many issues (only 2 that I can name).


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 27, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> They pulled 8.0.1 because it had a lot of bugs and then released 8.0.2 which is supposed to fix the bugs that 8.0.1 had.
> 
> I'm not having a whole bunch of issues with the software but there are some. I'm beta testing the new software for the macs and haven't had too many issues (only 2 that I can name).


Ah ok. I haven't had an iphone in almost a year when I went back to Android, so I haven't kept too up to date on the software issues. I know my Mac has had no issues w/ any recent updates lol


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 27, 2014)

Three more days of work until I'm out of here... I have yet to finish packing.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 27, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Ah ok. I haven't had an iphone in almost a year when I went back to Android, so I haven't kept too up to date on the software issues. I know my Mac has had no issues w/ any recent updates lol


Your probably on the Mavericks operating system. I signed up for the beta so I am "helping" sort out the bugs with the new operating system, Yosemite, which in all honesty isn't much different at all


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 27, 2014)

Hmm...it's 11 o'clock, I have to wake up about 5 tomorrow morning for a 24 hour long shift at one of our busier stations, and thanks to being left in the dryer, my uniform is in desperate need of an iron, why am I playing Plants vs Zombies 2 on my phone instead?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 27, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Ah ok. I haven't had an iphone in almost a year when I went back to Android, so I haven't kept too up to date on the software issues. I know my Mac has had no issues w/ any recent updates lol



I haven't had any issues with iOS 8.0, a few apps have crashed but that happened with the last version I had which was the most current until they released 8.0


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 27, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I believe the hours I listed are california standard


The current California Standard for a field internship is 480 hours and 40 ALS contacts. An "ALS contact" is when you perform one or more ALS skills, other than cardiac  monitoring, on a patient. That is the absolute minimum. Schools can require that their students exceed these minimums to ensure that the minimums are definitely met even if some patient contacts end up being not counted as an ALS contact upon review later. If I recall correctly, my program required that we could only count patients as an ALS contact if we performed more than one ALS skill that wasn't cardiac monitoring and we had to get 40. By my school's measure, I'd made about 70 ALS contacts. Using the California minimum standard, I probably would have had somewhere near 120. I estimate that I'd had somewhere near 250 patients during that internship. It's been 14 years, so I don't quite remember the exact numbers, but they're pretty close, that I am certain of.


----------



## vcuemt (Sep 27, 2014)

First day at the new job!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 27, 2014)

I believe the 480 hours and 40 'ALS' contacts is a national standard, potentially required by CoAEMSP for accreditation but I'm not totally sure. 

40 contacts is nothing but it really depends where you do your internship. I had something like 130ish ALS contacts and 200+ BLS/ILS contacts in mine if I remember correctly but I'm a black cloud and we're a "high performance" system. Also, we counted anything that requires a Paramedic attendant as an 'ALS' contact. By the way Akula's school did it I had somewhere in the range similar to his 70. Luckily I didn't have to worry about whether we transported or not since we're the sole ambulance company and are the medical authority so when we show up whether the apparatus beat us or not it's our show. 

Hoping I found a roommate finally. Only thing that'll blow it is if our dogs don't get along. He's got 2, a young adult Husky and a middle-young aged Border Collie mix. Benzo gets along with most every dog but her 10 month old puppy energy and playfulness can be a bit much for older dogs. 

Cross your fingers for me. I can't afford to live in this house alone anymore. 

Also, not being able to sleep sucks. Started taking nortriptyline a week ago for C/T pain and for sleep, it hasn't helped and I don't really think they can go up much on the dose before it starts acting as an antidepressant rather than a sleep aid.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 27, 2014)

http://www.ems1.com/amputation/articles/1996035-South-African-medics-amputate-leg-in-50-hour-rescue/

Did anyone else see this story yet? Pretty amazing!


----------



## Clare (Sep 27, 2014)

A few hours late home but bed makes it all worth it; I love my bed .... I just wish it loved me, maybe it does, who knows???


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 28, 2014)

Cabelas is a dangerous store...took every ounce of my self control to not get a credit card there today as well as not spending all my money. 

Bought myself a little early birthday present though, I couldn't help myself. Never been a knife guy but I like this little guy. Wish it was assisted opening but at $25 bucks I can't complain. Was actually going to buy a boot knife but they didn't have one that would fit in my 5.11s and I didn't like any of them that they had anyways. Call me a whacker but I already have too much crap in my pockets at work. 

Next on the list is a small flashlight that has a pocket clip since mine does not have one.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 28, 2014)

Cabelas and REI


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 28, 2014)

Went to Cabelas last week and narrowly avoided buying quite an expensive item. Then I went home and ordered it online anyway, so I don't know how much it really helped in the long run...


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sigh. Just heard a cardiac arrest dispatched on the radio with a <1 minute ALS scene time and only 4 minute scene time for BLS. Rapid emergent transport of the still arrested patient to a hospital 6 minutes away. Sometimes I feel like I'm fighting a losing battle.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 28, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Sigh. Just heard a cardiac arrest dispatched on the radio with a <1 minute ALS scene time and only 4 minute scene time for BLS. Rapid emergent transport of the still arrested patient to a hospital 6 minutes away. Sometimes I feel like I'm fighting a losing battle.



Wont that get QAd to death there? That's ridiculous. I don't care if you're across the damn street from the hospital, you're signing their death warrant and taking any chance at life they possibly had away by doing that. 

Our protocols don't have a set time that we have to work, it's expected that we work for 20 minutes but nothing says I can't work for longer so I'm going to start following the EBM and work for 40 minutes before calling for termination orders once I go back. I never transported CPR in progress before anyways but it was always after 20 minutes we'd call. 

I'm wondering what QA would say if I got ROSC and they re-arrested and I continued to work on scene and ended up terminating. I'm sure Fire and some of my coworkers would have a cow.


----------



## Fire51 (Sep 28, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Sigh. Just heard a cardiac arrest dispatched on the radio with a <1 minute ALS scene time and only 4 minute scene time for BLS. Rapid emergent transport of the still arrested patient to a hospital 6 minutes away. Sometimes I feel like I'm fighting a losing battle.



I just looked at a article on ems1 about how  we are expected to stay on scene for a adult for 20 mins and why we should do the same for children. What do you guys think/do? Do you stay on scene for a child in cardiac arrest for 20 mins or get moving ASAP? Or does it just depend on the situation?


----------



## Fire51 (Sep 28, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Cabelas is a dangerous store...took every ounce of my self control to not get a credit card there today as well as not spending all my money.
> 
> Bought myself a little early birthday present though, I couldn't help myself. Never been a knife guy but I like this little guy. Wish it was assisted opening but at $25 bucks I can't complain. Was actually going to buy a boot knife but they didn't have one that would fit in my 5.11s and I didn't like any of them that they had anyways. Call me a whacker but I already have too much crap in my pockets at work.
> 
> Next on the list is a small flashlight that has a pocket clip since mine does not have one.



Gerber knifes are great! I won one at a ems conference 7 years ago and it still cuts like its brand new!


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 28, 2014)

Fire51 said:


> I just looked at a article on ems1 about how  we are expected to stay on scene for a adult for 20 mins and why we should do the same for children. What do you guys think/do? Do you stay on scene for a child in cardiac arrest for 20 mins or get moving ASAP? Or does it just depend on the situation?


Stay on scene unless you can do cpr in a moving vehicle. Which most can't.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 28, 2014)

Fire51 said:


> I just looked at a article on ems1 about how  we are expected to stay on scene for a adult for 20 mins and why we should do the same for children. What do you guys think/do? Do you stay on scene for a child in cardiac arrest for 20 mins or get moving ASAP? Or does it just depend on the situation?



Our protocols (ALS and BLS) suggest working arrests on scene for at minimum 6 minutes prior to transport, which is still obviously far too short. It's a constant battle. Most of our ALS providers understand the goal of working arrests on scene to ROSC or termination, but some still believe the LUCAS is simply a device to allow transport of arrest patients. 

I continue to be an often annoyingly vocal advocate of working our arrests on scene regardless of where we are and don't transport when it's my call. Many BLS providers in the three districts where the hospitals are located seem to believe we should continue to load and go with arrests as we heroically "ride the rails" with manual compressions into the ED. I'm not trying to be demeaning to anyone, and I genuinely think increased education and cooperation with BLS could lead them to understand why we do the things we do and how we can all work together on scene to better care for our cardiac arrest patients. Seriously, this whole issue is one of my biggest frustrations in my daily work life and something I wish I could fix.

For pediatric arrests, we universally run screaming to the local ED. I've not yet had one here in Delaware (knock on wood!!!), but that seems to be the commonly accepted reaction during a pedi arrest. I can somewhat understand that there are often different considerations in a pediatric scenario, so I'm not 100% convinced rapid transport of these patients with certain interventions first performed on scene or en route isn't appropriate.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 29, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Cabelas is a dangerous store...took every ounce of my self control to not get a credit card there today as well as not spending all my money.
> 
> Bought myself a little early birthday present though, I couldn't help myself. Never been a knife guy but I like this little guy. Wish it was assisted opening but at $25 bucks I can't complain. Was actually going to buy a boot knife but they didn't have one that would fit in my 5.11s and I didn't like any of them that they had anyways. Call me a whacker but I already have too much crap in my pockets at work.
> 
> Next on the list is a small flashlight that has a pocket clip since mine does not have one.



I have a slightly larger version of that (paraframe) and have brought it to work every day for four years now. It recently acquired some rust spots after a poorly planned cold water challenge, but aside from that I lurve it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 29, 2014)

Tigger said:


> I have a slightly larger version of that (paraframe) and have brought it to work every day for four years now. It recently acquired some rust spots after a poorly planned cold water challenge, but aside from that I lurve it.


Have you contacted gerber about the rust spots? I've had several friends who said their customer service is amazing


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 29, 2014)

Good morning everyone. I couldn't sleep so I thought I would poke around here for a bit. Hope everyone is having a quiet night.


----------



## Angel (Sep 29, 2014)

Fire51 said:


> I just looked at a article on ems1 about how  we are expected to stay on scene for a adult for 20 mins and why we should do the same for children. What do you guys think/do? Do you stay on scene for a child in cardiac arrest for 20 mins or get moving ASAP? Or does it just depend on the situation?



this along with doing cpr on scene for a minimum of 40 mins....
makes me rolls my eyes because its just not practical. the 4 or 5 people on scene cycling CPR that long will basically result in crappy CPR so whats the point? ER has plenty of 'fresh' people that can do it.

but to answer your question, it depends, for me, peds will almost always be transported. hand me the kid and lets go situation, they have better chances of recovery than an adult and the ER has more resources and tests they can do to figure out why the kid is in cardiac arrest. and adult in a nonshockable rhythm gets worked on scene until we can call it. (20 mins, 3rds epi, consult with base). not a hard and fast rule but thats how i do it.


----------



## vcuemt (Sep 29, 2014)

Angel said:


> this along with doing cpr on scene for a minimum of 40 mins....
> makes me rolls my eyes because its just not practical. the 4 or 5 people on scene cycling CPR that long will basically result in crappy CPR so whats the point? ER has plenty of 'fresh' people that can do it.
> 
> but to answer your question, it depends, for me, peds will almost always be transported. hand me the kid and lets go situation, they have better chances of recovery than an adult and the ER has more resources and tests they can do to figure out why the kid is in cardiac arrest. and adult in a nonshockable rhythm gets worked on scene until we can call it. (20 mins, 3rds epi, consult with base). not a hard and fast rule but thats how i do it.


In the 911 system I ride with an arrest gets the nearest medic, an ambulance for transport and a truck for manpower. That's 6 people at a minimum but more likely around 10-12.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 29, 2014)

Angel said:


> this along with doing cpr on scene for a minimum of 40 mins....
> makes me rolls my eyes because its just not practical. the 4 or 5 people on scene cycling CPR that long will basically result in crappy CPR so whats the point? ER has plenty of 'fresh' people that can do it.
> 
> but to answer your question, it depends, for me, peds will almost always be transported. hand me the kid and lets go situation, they have better chances of recovery than an adult and the ER has more resources and tests they can do to figure out why the kid is in cardiac arrest. and adult in a nonshockable rhythm gets worked on scene until we can call it. (20 mins, 3rds epi, consult with base). not a hard and fast rule but thats how i do it.


I have more people on scene (4) than would be available in the ED to work the code... and what tests are they going to do on a pediatric patient?


----------



## Tigger (Sep 29, 2014)

Angel said:


> this along with doing cpr on scene for a minimum of 40 mins....
> makes me rolls my eyes because its just not practical. the 4 or 5 people on scene cycling CPR that long will basically result in crappy CPR so whats the point? ER has plenty of 'fresh' people that can do it.
> 
> but to answer your question, it depends, for me, peds will almost always be transported. hand me the kid and lets go situation, they have better chances of recovery than an adult and the ER has more resources and tests they can do to figure out why the kid is in cardiac arrest. and adult in a nonshockable rhythm gets worked on scene until we can call it. (20 mins, 3rds epi, consult with base). not a hard and fast rule but thats how i do it.


If properly cycled that is more than enough people for proper CPR.


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 29, 2014)

Angel said:


> this along with doing cpr on scene for a minimum of 40 mins....
> makes me rolls my eyes because its just not practical. the 4 or 5 people on scene cycling CPR that long will basically result in crappy CPR so whats the point? ER has plenty of 'fresh' people that can do it.
> 
> but to answer your question, it depends, for me, peds will almost always be transported. hand me the kid and lets go situation, they have better chances of recovery than an adult and the ER has more resources and tests they can do to figure out why the kid is in cardiac arrest. and adult in a nonshockable rhythm gets worked on scene until we can call it. (20 mins, 3rds epi, consult with base). not a hard and fast rule but thats how i do it.


 
Have you seen ER's work arrests? I would rather be in the parking lot with medics doing pit-crew until ROSC was established and stable if it were me in arrest haha. The hospitals don't have some magic tool to increase odds unless the PT is a STEMI alert and near a cath lab, then I would try and transfer.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Sep 29, 2014)

Back to the transport or not thread we go! http://emtlife.com/threads/transporting-an-arrest-question-on-a-call.39536/


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn it! I hate when I'm eating "boneless" fish and I find one little bone halfway through my meal while I'm chewing. It makes me get all paranoid and wonder what other little bones are in there. And I lose my appetite. It's always those farmers market type places that try to prepare fish in front of you that this happen in...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 29, 2014)

I love the smell of GI bleeds with c-diff in the morning!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 30, 2014)

First day back to work tomorrow! I wish it were on the box but gotta do some classroom stuff first. 

I've worked all my pediatrics on scene and transported all but one but there were extenuating circumstances. It's a culture thing that peda get transported but it's definitely not a grab and go situation. Kids that arrest generally don't come back but if they have a chance it's with you, your partner and other coresponders on scene not 10-20 minutes later in the ER after that same amount of time with crap compressions thus causing crap perfusion. Maybe I'm more comfortable doing it because I've ran so many in my short career as the PIC. FWIW our ERs work codes, pediatric or adult, very efficiently. Also, with 4 people cycling compressions appropriately that's 2 minutes of work with 6 minutes of rest, plenty of time to recover provided you're not in absolute gosh-awful shape. Especially on a ped, peds CPR is nowhere near as tiring as adult CPR. 

I keep talking about it but damn I feel good after my RX topical cream with an anesthetic, NSAID and two muscle relaxers in it plus 10 minutes of traction all after a massage from my lady. 

My headache is finally gone for the day.

Almost as good of a way to end the day as drinking an ice cold brew or two.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 30, 2014)

@MonkeyArrow 

I know the feeling. I hate that! Same with boneless anything. Another thing that gets me is a hidden chunk of fat in a steak.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 30, 2014)

Became a closet smoker during medic school. Really trying not to let that happen again. Ugh so stressed out.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 30, 2014)

That moment when you're stuck in parking lot speed traffic thinking it might have something to do with the Cal Trans arrow board signs up ahead, but then 4, no now 5 CHP units pass by on the shoulder lights and sirens. ..what the heck is going on on the 210 in Arcadia?!?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 30, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> That moment when you're stuck in parking lot speed traffic thinking it might have something to do with the Cal Trans arrow board signs up ahead, but then 4, no now 5 CHP units pass by on the shoulder lights and sirens. ..what the heck is going on on the 210 in Arcadia?!?


Dude it's Arcadia, probably another shooting..


----------



## Tigger (Oct 1, 2014)

The country's largest gold mine is in my county. Today we got a tour with an emphasis on hazards and whatnot. I spent the whole time starstruck at huge the operation is. The pit in the picture is one of three, the biggest is almost three times as big.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 1, 2014)

Well, first day of vehiculars tomorrow. I went to meet my crew members a few days ago and the EMTs made it clear that they weren't fond of a non-fire medic student. Oh and the captain (the only one I knew at the station) just got taken off duty due to an injury and they get a new captain tomorrow, as well. 
Weeeellll.... This will be interesting.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 1, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Well, first day of vehiculars tomorrow. I went to meet my crew members a few days ago and the EMTs made it clear that they weren't fond of a non-fire medic student. Oh and the captain (the only one I knew at the station) just got taken off duty due to an injury and they get a new captain tomorrow, as well.
> Weeeellll.... This will be interesting.



If they're treating you poorly due to the fact that you're not a fire medic student you need to talk to your instructor. One, you're paying to be there and deserve the best experience possible and two, the fact that you're not a firefighter has absolutely no bearing on how they treat you or you being "inferior" to a fire medic student. I wouldn't voice it to them directly, give it a chance, but if they pull some crap repeatedly I'd go talk to your instructor because they have absolutely no right to be precepting if they're going to be like that.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2014)

I forgot how much my feet hurt after a sixteen hour ER tech shift...


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm listening to people "debate" the merits of the flu shot as I eat breakfast at a diner after my night shift. I'm getting more stupid by the minute. If IQ points were visible, there'd be a trail left behind me when I leave.


----------



## vcuemt (Oct 1, 2014)

> Dear Paul,
> 
> Thank you for applying to the Peace Corps. We have reviewed your Assignment Selection Form and have tentatively placed you under consideration for one of our programs in Malawi.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2014)

after working late last night at the hospotal, getting a flu shot this morning... It's good to relax and play with the puppy.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 1, 2014)

I would not have gotten the flu shot this year if it wasn't a requirement for school.  It is the same CDC recommended strains as last year.  Oh well it was free since work paid for it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I would not have gotten the flu shot this year if it wasn't a requirement for school.  It is the same CDC recommended strains as last year.  Oh well it was free since work paid for it.


Mine is required through both jobs and through my CP program... but work insurance made it free


----------



## Anjel (Oct 1, 2014)

Flu shot is mandatory for the nursing program here. Just had 4 girls drop out because they refused.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Flu shot is mandatory for the nursing program here. Just had 4 girls drop out because they refused.


Im trying to feel sorry for them... but good riddance


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 1, 2014)

Flu shot is mandatory for my medic program. If you didn't have it you wouldn't go into clinicals. However we also had to get a varicella shot


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Flu shot is mandatory for my medic program. If you didn't have it you wouldn't go into clinicals. However we also had to get a varicella shot


I just had to get the titer for varicella


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 1, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I just had to get the titer for varicella


That's what we were supposed to get. However more than half of our tests came back with negative results


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 1, 2014)

Just purchased my first printer in at least fourteen years. As techy as I am, I'm still amazed at what we can do now. The desktop is wired, but the laptop and both of our phones are now set up to print from anywhere.


----------



## Angel (Oct 1, 2014)

=/ I never got the flu shot. it wasnt available anymore when i "tried"
i got a letter from the pharmacist and that was good enough.
mandatory=get it or wear a mask?

i did neither, and didnt get sick. i havent had the flu shot in 11 years and never got the flu...
we should be more worried about ebola than the flu


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2014)

Angel said:


> =/ I never got the flu shot. it wasnt available anymore when i "tried"
> i got a letter from the pharmacist and that was good enough.
> mandatory=get it or wear a mask?
> 
> ...


Mandatory as in get it or you are not working until flu season is over


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Oct 1, 2014)

For us, it is get it before the deadline or wear a surgical mask at all times (even when not in a clinical context) until the end of March. If you get a shot after the deadline, wear a mask for 2 weeks after your shot. But we seem to be pretty lenient with exemptions: get your shot anywhere if you can't get in to OHS during regular business hours, religious exemptions, etc.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 1, 2014)

Angel said:


> =/ I never got the flu shot. it wasnt available anymore when i "tried"
> i got a letter from the pharmacist and that was good enough.
> mandatory=get it or wear a mask?
> 
> ...


It is mandatory for us. Either you have it or you don't move on.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 1, 2014)

2 days of classroom stuff for work down, two more to go. Skills tomorrow morning, then lunch then pediatric protocol review. Friday is review, more skills and then the first of three protocol tests.

Then, starting this coming Tuesday I'll be back on the street!

Like a little kid on Christmas right now.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 2, 2014)

Angel said:


> =/ I never got the flu shot. it wasnt available anymore when i "tried"
> i got a letter from the pharmacist and that was good enough.
> mandatory=get it or wear a mask?
> 
> ...



Err what?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 2, 2014)

Beer and guns photos and.vidka and beer. God night alround


----------



## Rhonda (Oct 2, 2014)

Well contract signed for medic school. Class starts the 14th


----------



## Tigger (Oct 2, 2014)

Vacation cannot come soon enough...two weeks off starting saturday.

Online A and P was a poor choice. I'm paying 872 dollars to read a book, take tests, and do some half-assed labs. The lab kit does not match the labs very well, today my partner drew my blood so I could have something to experiment with. The lab called for "fresh mammal blood" and the kit provided a lancet and an eye dropper. Ya no.

Not to mention its grant season again so I have very little downtime.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 2, 2014)

Just got back from the Big & Rich concert in downtown Los Angeles,  let me tell you that was one hell of a show, had an absolute blast. Bought two tickets plus parking for 80 bucks total, after seeing the show, I'd gladly have paid that for a single ticket. Had an old buddy from the security guard class I took before I started chasing Fire/EMS also go to the show, had tons of fun.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 2, 2014)

Angel said:


> we should be more worried about ebola than the flu


I like you Angel...but I want to dump a bunch of baby powder in my hand and slap you through my computer right now.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 2, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Just got back from the Big & Rich concert in downtown Los Angeles,  let me tell you that was one hell of a show, had an absolute blast. Bought two tickets plus parking for 80 bucks total, after seeing the show, I'd gladly have paid that for a single ticket. Had an old buddy from the security guard class I took before I started chasing Fire/EMS also go to the show, had tons of fun.


Jealous. I have heard they are really good live.
My only chance at a concert is working the stagecoach event. I need to work it out how I did 2 years ago. I only worked 1 day of the 3 day event but got the VIP wristbands/RFID chip that medical personnel are required to wear. Let's just say I wasn't going to let a >$500 wristband go to waste.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 2, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Jealous. I have heard they are really good live.
> My only chance at a concert is working the stagecoach event. I need to work it out how I did 2 years ago. I only worked 1 day of the 3 day event but got the VIP wristbands/RFID chip that medical personnel are required to wear. Let's just say I wasn't going to let a >$500 wristband go to waste.


Yeah they're awesome in concert,  loved every second of it. 

That sounds like a pretty darn good way to enjoy Stagecoach to me


----------



## exodus (Oct 2, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Jealous. I have heard they are really good live.
> My only chance at a concert is working the stagecoach event. I need to work it out how I did 2 years ago. I only worked 1 day of the 3 day event but got the VIP wristbands/RFID chip that medical personnel are required to wear. Let's just say I wasn't going to let a >$500 wristband go to waste.



And I worked your off days, and still didn't get a wristband   It was still fun though!


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 2, 2014)

Hmm...mobile website is telling me I can't upload pics larget than 1MB....and the pic I took with my phone is 1.9MBs :/


----------



## Angel (Oct 2, 2014)

Hahaha I was being sarcastic! 

Baby powder lol I like that 



Handsome Robb said:


> I like you Angel...but I want to dump a bunch of baby powder in my hand and slap you through my computer right now.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 2, 2014)

The comment sections on facebook can be amazing sometimes


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Oct 2, 2014)

I match your crime with another crime. Yes, I'm pretty sure that this actually happened.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 3, 2014)

Things that provide me with glee: Paramedic students who try to argue and tell me what I'm teaching them is wrong because "My paramedic partner does this". No, kid. Your partner telling you amiodarone is indicated in asystole* doesn't make him smarter than me. Sorry to inform you, but your partner is a phuqtard. Now sit down and let me ***** slap you with some science.

*Just one example out of four today.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 3, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Things that provide me with glee: Paramedic students who try to argue and tell me what I'm teaching them is wrong because "My paramedic partner does this". No, kid. Your partner telling you amiodarone is indicated in asystole* doesn't make him smarter than me. Sorry to inform you, but your partner is a phuqtard. Now sit down and let me ***** slap you with some science.
> 
> *Just one example out of four today.



Oh how dare he question your awesomeness your highness.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 3, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Oh how dare he question your awesomeness your highness.


Does he not know who I am?!  Lol! If you challenge me, I will certainly consider your argument. If I'm wrong, I'll admit I'm wrong. But when your argument is "Nuh uh! My friend said!", your likelihood of changing my mind drops to near zero. I also will think you're an idiot.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 3, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Does he not know who I am?!  Lol! If you challenge me, I will certainly consider your argument. If I'm wrong, I'll admit I'm wrong. But when your argument is "Nuh uh! My friend said!", your likelihood of changing my mind drops to near zero. I also will think you're an idiot.



The "nuh uh" always works for me. I do add tongue though.

Edit: like sticking out my tongue lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 3, 2014)

Angel said:


> Hahaha I was being sarcastic!
> 
> Baby powder lol I like that



Alright I feel better now haha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 3, 2014)

Well, was supposed to take the first of 3 protocol exams tomorrow but myself and the other guy in my "academy" decided to be cute and say we were ready today. Come back from a break and what's sitting on our desks? The first protocol exam....we'll find out tomorrow if I passed it or not. I really could care less about the grade so long as it's above an 80%. I know how to operate in this system, I know the protocols, pretty sure I passed it but we will see. 

Good news is I got the required 100% on the med math test. Granted we get to use a calculator so that's not too difficult. 



STXmedic said:


> Things that provide me with glee: Paramedic students who try to argue and tell me what I'm teaching them is wrong because "My paramedic partner does this". No, kid. Your partner telling you amiodarone is indicated in asystole* doesn't make him smarter than me. Sorry to inform you, but your partner is a phuqtard. Now sit down and let me ***** slap you with some science.
> 
> *Just one example out of four today.



Are you joking me!?

Are they your student for their entire internship?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Oct 3, 2014)

Anyone know anything about 10yr work history for an application? I had a couple of summer jobs way back that I have no interest in listing, and never have, but wondering if it's different with a government application (as in can they find that information if I don't list it).


----------



## exodus (Oct 3, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Anyone know anything about 10yr work history for an application? I had a couple of summer jobs way back that I have no interest in listing, and never have, but wondering if it's different with a government application (as in can they find that information if I don't list it).


Call the IRS, and request ask your W2s. Let your recruiter know the set back too.


----------



## Chewy20 (Oct 3, 2014)

Swift water training was an eye opener today. Also I think I have about a gallon of water in my sinuses.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 4, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Swift water training was an eye opener today. Also I think I have about a gallon of water in my sinuses.


Watch out for the fire ant balls...


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2014)

Sigh...

Dear EM intern that's on the medicine team with me... keep thinking that busting into a room yelling out orders is the same thing as actually treating patients... because, you know, your attendings do a ton of yelling in the ED...


----------



## Angel (Oct 4, 2014)

Supposedly you can also get this info from the social security office. But yea you want to list it because your background investigator will have access to it and it'll make it look like you're hiding something. 



teedubbyaw said:


> Anyone know anything about 10yr work history for an application? I had a couple of summer jobs way back that I have no interest in listing, and never have, but wondering if it's different with a government application (as in can they find that information if I don't list it).


----------



## Chewy20 (Oct 4, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Watch out for the fire ant balls...


 
One of our rescue medics told us a story when he saw a fuzzy ball floating towards him. Guess it didn't end to well lol.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 4, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Watch out for the fire ant balls...



Reason 9863686 why I never want to go to Texas. 

There is only one big reason why I would go, but I'd make it quick and hightail my butt back to Michigan lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 4, 2014)

2 calls and 2 emergent transports to the ER so far today. Bradycardia at a rate of 20 and a stroke. I'm not liking this at all


----------



## Clare (Oct 4, 2014)

Had a young teenage guy tonight who tried to kill himself by slitting his throat, what a shame ... and a mess!


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 4, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> 2 calls and 2 emergent transports to the ER so far today. Bradycardia at a rate of 20 and a stroke. I'm not liking this at all


I've had 9 calls during my 2 shifts so far. Every single one signed a release...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 4, 2014)

9D4 said:


> I've had 9 calls during my 2 shifts so far. Every single one signed a release...


This is for my EMT job. For medic internship I have had somewhere around ~25 calls and 12 ALS patient contacts in 72 hours


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 4, 2014)

I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy the occasional throw down with combative substance abuse patients...


----------



## teedubbyaw (Oct 4, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy the occasional throw down with combative substance abuse patients...



well let's wrastle then.


----------



## exodus (Oct 5, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> This is for my EMT job. For medic internship I have had somewhere around ~25 calls and 12 ALS patient contacts in 72 hours


We had 4 TC's today.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 5, 2014)

Three days off before the new jobs starts and I'm almost 100% unpacked. Now what to do.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 5, 2014)

Just got home from a 24 hour shift yesterday. Started at 0700 yesterday, first call wasn't until 1:30 in the afternoon, by the time we got relieved at 0700 this morning we had 13 runs in the logbook. Only transported 6 of those, had 6 cleared on scene and 1 cancelled enroute, transported 3 emergent (including one trauma transfer and one that was a full blown STEMI, sorry don't have a 12 lead copy lol). Still feels weird pulling up to our base hospital to pick up a patient to transfer to another hospital, it's not exactly a little hole in the wall "doc in a box" what with a 30+ bed ED that's approved for pediatrics (EDAP), a STEMI receiving center, an Approved Stroke Center, NICU, Perinatal and nearly every other service we could want...except for Trauma center so we had to drive the ~6 miles to the level II trauma center next town over...Why the transfer necessitated a fire department response at 5 in the morning over an ALS (or even CCT) unit from one of the privates that has a major transport contract (considering I worked on a CCT shift for said company a year ago I know for a fact they have at least 3 CCT units probably doing nothing more than just sitting waiting for a call, or heck a medic ambulance would've been just as good as a fire engine and ambulance for a hospital to hospital transfer, but I'm starting to ramble....think I'll go play some Arkham Origins until my coffee energy drink thing wears off and I can get a bit of shut eye since I only got ~4 hours between calls last night (and now you know why I'm rambling


----------



## Anjel (Oct 5, 2014)

^^^ that was a whole bunch of ramble lol


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Oct 5, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Marry a vet. Just sayin'


My lady is a vet... U too?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Oct 5, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy the occasional throw down with combative substance abuse patients...


Word.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 5, 2014)

gotshirtz001 said:


> My lady is a vet... U too?



Yep.


----------



## exodus (Oct 6, 2014)

Piraat Ale! 10.5% ABV, and yummy.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 6, 2014)

Another amazing lineup


----------



## vcuemt (Oct 6, 2014)

not so amazing pizza


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 6, 2014)

vcuemt said:


> not so amazing pizza



You just killed my dreams.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 6, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> You just killed my dreams.


I didn't think it was that bad. Might as well give it a try


----------



## vcuemt (Oct 6, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I didn't think it was that bad. Might as well give it a try


Better ingredients, better pizza... BUY LOCAL!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 6, 2014)

vcuemt said:


> Better ingredients, better pizza... BUY LOCAL!


Where I work, it's our only option lol. That and they give us free food from time to time.


----------



## vcuemt (Oct 7, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Where I work, it's our only option lol. That and they give us free food from time to time.


My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 7, 2014)

So I booted up GTA-V on my PS3 and had a bit of a chuckle when I saw the last saved game was just about a year ago (Oct 23, 2013). Then after playing the game (well attempting to anyway) for a few minutes I remembered why it's been so long, the disc is scratched and freezing up. Apparently new copies are still in the $50 range, including downloads from the PS Store....eBay here I come lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 7, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> So I booted up GTA-V on my PS3 and had a bit of a chuckle when I saw the last saved game was just about a year ago (Oct 23, 2013). Then after playing the game (well attempting to anyway) for a few minutes I remembered why it's been so long, the disc is scratched and freezing up. Apparently new copies are still in the $50 range, including downloads from the PS Store....eBay here I come lol


It's been a couple of months since I played it also. I seem to always play CoD MW2.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 7, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It's been a couple of months since I played it also. I seem to always play CoD MW2.


Been a while since I've played any of the COD games, lately I've been on a Batman kick, just finished the story mode for Arkham Origins last night, half considering digging out Arkham Asylum while I wait on the eBay auction/shipment (which has an hour and 20 min left and I'm the highest bid, yay ) (cheaper than dropping $500 on a next gen system ahaha)


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 7, 2014)

Dammit eBay, get me all hyped up and clicking the bid button when someone outbids me in the last 2 minutes. Good news is that I won, bad news is that I spent $35 on the game I was originally thinking I only wanted to pay $30 max (and preferably closer to $25 but then the bidding war started, oh well, I guess that's how they suck you in...) Now to add on extra for shipping and handling (and waiting for said shipping) almost starting to wonder if the extra cash wouldn't have been worth it to just buy the digital download copy off of the PS Store..


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 7, 2014)

Hmm independence university has an online RRT AS program I might look into
Maybe I can be the next VentMedic lol


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 8, 2014)

I just don't get those piercings that (I guess) are supposed to be like beauty marks. Small or big, I just don't understand.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 8, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> I just don't get those piercings that (I guess) are supposed to be like beauty marks. Small or big, I just don't understand.


Dermals? The ones that just go into the skin right?
My girlfriend has a sternal one and hates it. Always complains that it hurts. I don't understand why she keeps it haha.


----------



## Chewy20 (Oct 8, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmm independence university has an online RRT AS program I might look into
> Maybe I can be the next VentMedic lol


 
any idea how much it costs? looked around on there but don't feel like calling


----------



## Anjel (Oct 8, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> any idea how much it costs? looked around on there but don't feel like calling


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 8, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Dermals? The ones that just go into the skin right?
> My girlfriend has a sternal one and hates it. Always complains that it hurts. I don't understand why she keeps it haha.


I have no idea how they're attached. I've actually wondered how, but lacked the interest in really finding out.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 8, 2014)

Just another day on the job... One out by rotor, one from scene to fixed wing. The rotor patient got bilat chest darts, chest tubes, pericardiocentesis, and RSI.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 8, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> any idea how much it costs? looked around on there but don't feel like calling


I'm not sure yet. Everytime I try talking to them I get sent on a run


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 8, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> I have no idea how they're attached. I've actually wondered how, but lacked the interest in really finding out.


They have an anchor that is put under the skin. It's a long skinny thing and that has a hole that the piercing screws into. The anchor 
stays in, you have to get them removed by the piercer. She had a clavicle one break off in the socket and never had the anchor removed, so you can still feel it underneath the skin. It creeps me out honestly haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 8, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> I have no idea how they're attached. I've actually wondered how, but lacked the interest in really finding out.


Some screw in like a bolt and some are magnetized


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 8, 2014)

Haha, now Sussex County EMS has made it to the big time...Banner picture on the JEMS FB page!


----------



## Clare (Oct 8, 2014)

So I finally figured out how to change the time on my watch to match daylight savings (you know, like two or three weeks after it happened).

I realised that when I did it the numbers spelt out "LEEEL" (see below); now I know it doesn't mean anything but it reminded me of when I was a kid in maths class and the boys would spell dirty sounding words with the numbers on the calculator. 

I giggled .... I am so juvenile, yet am somehow trusted with other people's lives!


----------



## TRSpeed (Oct 8, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Just another day on the job... One out by rotor, one from scene to fixed wing. The rotor patient got bilat chest darts, chest tubes, pericardiocentesis, and RSI.


Pericardiocentesis indications? Most protocols I've noticed state for blunt trauma arrests. Muffled heart tones, hypotension? Just seems very aggressive for a pt in the field that is alive. And with limited dx equipment. Badass none the less.

@TransportJockey


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 8, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> Pericardiocentesis indications? Most protocols I've noticed state for blunt trauma arrests. Muffled heart tones, hypotension? Just seems very aggressive for a pt in the field that is alive. And with limited dx equipment. Badass none the less.
> 
> @TransportJockey


Witnessed traumatic arrest with narrowing pressures right before arrest. He still has pulses in the trauma.unit in the city last I heard
And.our dx equipment isnt quite as limited as most ground units lol


----------



## TRSpeed (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## TRSpeed (Oct 8, 2014)

You guys do special forms for invasive procedures so they get QA'd?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 8, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> You guys do special forms for invasive procedures so they get QA'd?


Any critical care skills are an automatic qa (pericardiocentesis, digital and regional blocks, chest tubes, central lines, cutdowns) same with crics and RSI. Our charting software (ESO) helps keep track of that.


----------



## Angel (Oct 9, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> I have no idea how they're attached. I've actually wondered how, but lacked the interest in really finding out.



idk either, i just know they have to be surgically removed, which is probably why 9d4s girlfriend still has hers


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 9, 2014)

Day 1 of orientation at new job complete... Only 8 more days of orientation and then it's off to FTO time.


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 9, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Any critical care skills are an automatic qa (pericardiocentesis, digital and regional blocks, chest tubes, central lines, cutdowns) same with crics and RSI. Our charting software (ESO) helps keep track of that.


You do nerve blocks in the field??  Wow. I imagine you're using ultrasound to assist with that. I'm sure it is exceedingly effective for pain management, but I wouldn't think you're doing any kind of stitches/procedures pre-hospitally that would necessitate a block. You Pecoans are crazy, but we already knew that!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 9, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> You do nerve blocks in the field??  Wow. I imagine you're using ultrasound to assist with that. I'm sure it is exceedingly effective for pain management, but I wouldn't think you're doing any kind of stitches/procedures pre-hospitally that would necessitate a block. You Pecoans are crazy, but we already knew that!


Regional blocks the ultrasound is nice for... but I've actually never used digital blocks w/ ultrasound, even when I did them in the ED I was working in before I cam out here. We generally do it for isolated trauma like fingers getting caught in something industrial (remember, lots of petrochem areas around here). Lol and it's a good kind of crazy


----------



## irishboxer384 (Oct 9, 2014)

20 hour flight home today woooohooooooooooo--> get me out of sh**sville


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 9, 2014)

Second day back in the books...17 hour shift, 16 calls, 2 strokes and a late call that we held the wall with. Feels good to be back though! 

Still haven't had one of my trademark nutty arrests yet...maybe tomorrow for our third and final 16 of the week.

Then.....chukar hunting this weekend. Bring it you cackling *******s!


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 9, 2014)

I think I'm getting to the age where Mt Dew gives me the shakes.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 9, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> I think I'm getting to the age where Mt Dew gives me the shakes.



I'm all hopped up on Mt. Dewwww!!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 9, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'm all hopped up on Mt. Dewwww!!!!


It's all about that code red Mt. Dew.

(I haven't had the Dew for several years).


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 9, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Any critical care skills are an automatic qa (pericardiocentesis, digital and regional blocks, chest tubes, central lines, cutdowns) same with crics and RSI. Our charting software (ESO) helps keep track of that.



What kind of regional blocks are you doing and how do you guys become qualified to do that?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 9, 2014)

Remi said:


> What kind of regional blocks are you doing and how do you guys become qualified to do that?


Axial brachial plexus blocks are what we are cleared to do. Only flight team performs them as they have our ultrasound units right now. We do cadaver lab and several rotations through anesthesia locally to learn how to do them, only with medical director approval of personnel once trained. To date all we've done are digital blocks in the field.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 9, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Axial brachial plexus blocks are what we are cleared to do. Only flight team performs them as they have our ultrasound units right now. We do cadaver lab and several rotations through anesthesia locally to learn how to do them, only with medical director approval of personnel once trained. To date all we've done are digital blocks in the field.



Wow.

You mean axillary.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 9, 2014)

Remi said:


> Wow.
> 
> You mean axillary.


Thank you, I did mean axillary. My autocorrect strikes again lol


----------



## Anjel (Oct 9, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Thank you, I did mean axillary. My autocorrect strikes again lol



Well my iPhone never autocorrects anything!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 9, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Well my iPhone never autocorrects anything!!


My android doesnt either whem I'm using Swype


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 10, 2014)

My mother trucking I bone auto circumcises almost every thong.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 10, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> My mother trucking I bone auto circumcises almost every thong.




Think I just had an idea for a dating app on iOS...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 10, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Think I just had an idea for a dating app on iOS...


And that would be?


----------



## vcuemt (Oct 12, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> And that would be?


CircumsizedTruckers.com


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 14, 2014)

Derp derp derp, "nothing to see here except some possible early repolarization" says the high quality LP15 interpretation. I declare, I do disagree!!!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 14, 2014)

It's these kinds of discussions that give me the desire to go on to become a medic. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Rhonda (Oct 14, 2014)

Good news I survived my first day of medic school


----------



## Chewy20 (Oct 14, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> Good news I survived my first day of medic school


 
Only 1.5 years to go!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 14, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Only 1.5 years to go!


1.5 years? No thank you. 

I only have 480 more hours and then I am done with school


----------



## Rhonda (Oct 14, 2014)

I'll be done with the classroom portion by the beginning of next sept.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 14, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> I'll be done with the classroom portion by the beginning of next sept.


Almost a year in the class? How many days a week do you go to class?


----------



## Rhonda (Oct 14, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Almost a year in the class? How many days a week do you go to class?


 Twice a week 8 hours a day. We have to do clinicals on our own time between class and work then a 30 shift internship


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 14, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> Twice a week 8 hours a day. We have to do clinicals on our own time between class and work then a 30 shift internship


Ouch


----------



## Rhonda (Oct 14, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Ouch


Yep my life sucks for the next year


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 15, 2014)

When it's the day after leg day and you can feel yourself losing the ability to walk during the shift so your hoping for a quiet day, but then you run 9 calls in 12 hours....Oh plus your in the bariatric ambulance because the reserve you were in broke the previous shift so you're trying to figure out how to work a completely different cot than the rest of the fleet, fun day lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 15, 2014)

Just got asked to do a project for the national EMS memorial  their Facebook page is already using one of my photos too


----------



## FutureEMT2014 (Oct 15, 2014)

@TransportJockey and I got a new puppy we named her Nippy because of the sheer amount of nipping she does Haha.


----------



## exodus (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't you guys already have a farm?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 15, 2014)

All I gotta say is....Awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## FutureEMT2014 (Oct 15, 2014)

exodus said:


> Don't you guys already have a farm?


No we don't have a farm... we have two dogs, and one cat...


----------



## Anjel (Oct 15, 2014)

So I totaled the ambulance on Monday. Hurt my back pretty good. I went to Occ Med today and was told I have compression of L5/S1. 

I then had to go to work and sign two refusals, because I wouldn't let the responding crew backboard and collar me lol. They said I shouldn't of been so stubborn. Whatevs


----------



## Rhonda (Oct 15, 2014)

Anjel said:


> So I totaled the ambulance on Monday. Hurt my back pretty good. I went to Occ Med today and was told I have compression of L5/S1.
> 
> I then had to go to work and sign two refusals, because I wouldn't let the responding crew backboard and collar me lol. They said I shouldn't of been so stubborn. Whatevs


Ouch!!! Glad you are ok.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 15, 2014)

Glad you're ok. Is this what you meant by work having your back?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 15, 2014)

They've been super supportive. The CEO even came to the ER that night to sit with me. 

I just thought it was funny they were so upset about the backboard thing.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Oct 15, 2014)

Aprz said:


> Glad you're ok. Is this what you meant by work having your back?


So many levels of puns even though I don't think that any of them were intended.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't know how @Handsome Robb did it for so long. I'm going crazy not working.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 16, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I don't know how @Handsome Robb did it for so long. I'm going crazy not working.


Well he did get a dog... And he changed his name to "Handsome" Robb.   Granted i think I was the one who initially suggested it so that might be partially my doing.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 16, 2014)

4 IV attempts with no success. No good EJs. Ended up doing a conscious IO. Not bad for shift number 6


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 16, 2014)

Ouch.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 16, 2014)

ViolynEMT said:


> Ouch.


Lido did wonders. Pain on the initial flush. The only pain he had with the IO after the lido was when he got D50 through it while we were on bed delay at the ED.


----------



## FutureEMT2014 (Oct 16, 2014)

Adorable, yes, but she's also a pain
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... literally. Her nipping is just a puppy thing, yes, but it does hurt.. a lot. 


ViolynEMT said:


> All I gotta say is....Awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Aprz (Oct 16, 2014)

Your stethoscope has a DNR.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 16, 2014)

Aprz said:


> Your stethoscope has a DNR.


My old one yep lol it's @FutureEMT2014 s scope now


----------



## Anjel (Oct 16, 2014)

Everything about that room screams I'm in EMS lol


----------



## MrJones (Oct 16, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Everything about that room screams I'm in EMS lol


In the military we refered to that as an "I Love Me" wall.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 16, 2014)

Transitioning from paper PCRs to ePCRs is a pain in the a**. My new company uses ePCRs and they're extremely time consuming...


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 16, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Everything about that room screams I'm in EMS lol


Eh thats yhe only wall lol. And I could have all my state certs up but I figured flight and registry was enough


----------



## Angel (Oct 16, 2014)

delivered a baby today! and like some weird twist of fate, had a DOA as well.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 16, 2014)

I was about ready to go nuts. Been good to be back on the truck. I am not a big fan of 16s though. 6.5 more hours of this shift then birthday mañana then CCP class Monday and back to 12s as the PIC Tuesday


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 16, 2014)

Angel said:


> delivered a baby today! and like some weird twist of fate, had a DOA as well.


One arrival... one departure.


----------



## exodus (Oct 17, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> 4 IV attempts with no success. No good EJs. Ended up doing a conscious IO. Not bad for shift number 6


Our student today was telling us about that


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 17, 2014)

exodus said:


> Our student today was telling us about that


Ooh shoot, really? Haha


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 17, 2014)

Normally I dislike red wine, but the other day we bought a bottle of The Dreaming Tree - Crush, which is a blend. Drank half the bottle on night one, finished it the next. We'll definitely be buying a few more bottles the next time we go shopping.


----------



## Angel (Oct 17, 2014)

Where from? I'm the same way. I like sweet whites but want to find a red I can like for some reason. 




Chimpie said:


> Normally I dislike red wine, but the other day we bought a bottle of The Dreaming Tree - Crush, which is a blend. Drank half the bottle on night one, finished it the next. We'll definitely be buying a few more bottles the next time we go shopping.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 17, 2014)

Rex Goliath Cabernet..........


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 17, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Transitioning from paper PCRs to ePCRs is a pain in the a**. My new company uses ePCRs and they're extremely time consuming...


I've seen some good ePCR's and some incredibly piss poor ones...the ones my current agency use are outstanding. It's basically just a scanned in paper copy on the tablet you just tap in the section you want to input info and it'll bring up the appropriate input box type This is the website for what we use, looks just like our iPad's too, shows it better than I can explain it lol
http://digitalemsinc.com/product-images/

Whereas I've seen others where the software doesn't follow a traditional paper PCR format at all, instead you have a jumble of tabs and to jump through to find what you want to input and isnt intuitive at all....LAFD uses a toughbook with that style ePCR, every time they come to our hospitals and sees what we use they always tell us they wish they had our system haha


----------



## surfinluke (Oct 17, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> I've seen some good ePCR's and some incredibly piss poor ones...the ones my current agency use are outstanding. It's basically just a scanned in paper copy on the tablet you just tap in the section you want to input info and it'll bring up the appropriate input box type This is the website for what we use, looks just like our iPad's too, shows it better than I can explain it lol
> http://digitalemsinc.com/product-images/
> 
> Whereas I've seen others where the software doesn't follow a traditional paper PCR format at all, instead you have a jumble of tabs and to jump through to find what you want to input and isnt intuitive at all....LAFD uses a toughbook with that style ePCR, every time they come to our hospitals and sees what we use they always tell us they wish they had our system haha



That looks so clean and user friendly. The place I used to work at was like you were saying with the tabs and having to jump back and forth and stuff reverting back to default times. It was a painstaking process to say the least.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 17, 2014)

Angel said:


> Where from? I'm the same way. I like sweet whites but want to find a red I can like for some reason.


I bought this bottle at Publix, the major grocery store chain here in Florida. I know Total Wine and More also carries it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 17, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> I bought this bottle at Publix, the major grocery store chain here in Florida. I know Total Wine and More also carries it.


Mmm total wine. I love their beer selection


----------



## Angel (Oct 17, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Mmm total wine. I love their beer selection



i get so overwhelmed in there! they have soooo much of everything. but im def gonna see if someone can find the crush for me.

also a bit OT (ill cross post it) 
has anyone seen ads for the New Orleans EMS show supposed to air next  month? I havent seen anything and they usually pull out all the stops for these shows early


----------



## FutureEMT2014 (Oct 17, 2014)

They look so innocent.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 18, 2014)

So, early birthday present from my girlfriend this morning. Gave me a $5 scratchcard as a joke (long story), and I won $1,000 
Definitely bought a leather race suit today for riding


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 18, 2014)

1st day of my 24 hour EMT refresher course today.  Our instructor told us he hadn't been on an ambulance since the early 90's and it showed when he pationately defended EMTs backboarding based on MOI alone based on an anecdotal story of how he knows a guy who back in the day was involved in a bad car wreck and wasn't boarded and released from the ER went back a week later and was told he had an "unstable" C-Spine fracture, and how he was horrified the guy had been walking around on it for a week when even a sneeze "could've killed him or at least made him a quadriplegic" and therefore he doesn't agree with us backboarding less people because "we're missing people who need boards". Yikes. Maybe if you're gonna be teaching recert courses for 20 years you should keep up on the research behind these major changes? Especially since the change from spinal immobilization to spinal motion restriction isn't a "work in progress",  it's the official county guideline we're now all supposed to be following? Sigh..


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 18, 2014)

Angel said:


> delivered a baby today! and like some weird twist of fate, had a DOA as well.



From the womb to the tomb.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 18, 2014)

Michigan finally approved to do away with back boarding. Should go into effect state wide at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 18, 2014)

And on an unrelated note. I got my acceptance letter today for nursing school. I start in January!


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 18, 2014)

Anjel said:


> And on an unrelated note. I got my acceptance letter today for nursing school. I start in January!


You're in for an interesting ride!


----------



## Angel (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm buying this red wine you recommended. Ill let you know the results tomorrow. Found if at target for 10.99


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 19, 2014)

Stopped by one of the stations at my old service to drop off some stuff that I discovered while packing...

Totally reinforced that leaving was the right decision for me.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 19, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Stopped by one of the stations at my old service to drop off some stuff that I discovered while packing...
> 
> Totally reinforced that leaving was the right decision for me.


I've definitely had that experience as well. Not EMS-job related... but yeah.


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 19, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Stopped by one of the stations at my old service to drop off some stuff that I discovered while packing...
> 
> Totally reinforced that leaving was the right decision for me.


You know you miss us! At least in the rare moments you're not busy enjoying your awesomely well-rested and decidedly lacking the vomitus of strangers new life.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 19, 2014)

NM has one advantage right now


----------



## Angel (Oct 19, 2014)

3.09 here. Id just about crap my pants over 2.67


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 19, 2014)

$3.29 where I fill up at. Most other places around here are $3.69. 





A nice way to spend a BLS shift


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 19, 2014)

Double post thanks to Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 19, 2014)

Angel said:


> I'm buying this red wine you recommended. Ill let you know the results tomorrow. Found if at target for 10.99


Any update on this?


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Oct 19, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> $3.29 where I fill up at. Most other places around here are $3.69.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice snack bar in the corner over there. I guess I can just keep dreaming...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 19, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Nice snack bar in the corner over there. I guess I can just keep dreaming...


The other side has a refrigerator loaded full of drinks. The hospital decided to turn an empty room into an "EMS room".


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 19, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> You know you miss us! At least in the rare moments you're not busy enjoying your awesomely well-rested and decidedly lacking the vomitus of strangers new life.



I do miss being a medic.  And I'll fix that shortly.


----------



## Angel (Oct 19, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> Any update on this?



Oh haha, it was pretty good. 
There was a tiny hint of sweetness pretty "light" and not as...bitter? (Idk if that's a good word) as most reds I've had. Anyone curious should give it a try.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 19, 2014)

A couple of local (Sacramento) gas stations have unleaded for $3.139/gallon... but the lowest cost in the area is $2.99/gal. It's just far enough away from me that I'd burn the difference just getting there.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 20, 2014)

Must resist urge to tear state trooper a new one since I am sure she will one day pull me over on my to work. No you cannot talk to the patient, we are RSIing him.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 20, 2014)

So....apparently someone hijacked an LAFD ambulance....with the medics still inside


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 20, 2014)

Well this is kinda cool, just finished my 24 hour EMT refresher course,  apparently I hadon't the classes highest grade so the instructor gave me a challenge coin

(Tried to upload a pic but apparently the camera on my phone takes images that are two big haha)


----------



## Anjel (Oct 20, 2014)

Hadon't--- im getting mixed signals as to what this means lol


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 21, 2014)

D'oh....*had the highest grade -_-


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 21, 2014)

Geez, this forum changed a lot. I have to relearn where all the buttons are.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 21, 2014)

That's why tapatalk is nice lol


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 21, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> That's why tapatalk is nice lol



lol. I just updated the app, and even that is completely different. I've been gone for a bit haha.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 21, 2014)

I can't just get the normal stomach flu. I have to have kidney damage and be hospitalized for a couple days. 

FML


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 21, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I can't just get the normal stomach flu. I have to have kidney damage and be hospitalized for a couple days.
> 
> FML


I hope you feel better soon, Anjel!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 22, 2014)

Hope you feel better!!!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 22, 2014)

And on another note...  Bleh to midterms.  Now back to studying.  So that I can pass them and move onto cardiology!


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 22, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I can't just get the normal stomach flu. I have to have kidney damage and be hospitalized for a couple days.
> 
> FML


Think of it as... applied research for your job. You're investigating the "other side of the rails" for that perspective! 

OK. Maybe not so much... Sorry you're having to go through that!


----------



## Anjel (Oct 22, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> Think of it as... applied research for your job. You're investigating the "other side of the rails" for that perspective!
> 
> OK. Maybe not so much... Sorry you're having to go through that!



Lol investigating... I like it. 

Thanks! ️


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 22, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Lol investigating... I like it.
> 
> Thanks! ️


Glad you like the "different" perspective!


----------



## Anjel (Oct 22, 2014)

I just programmed the pump for the nurse because it was stuck on nitro not saline. Lol she was pretty impressed


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 22, 2014)

Welp... Just took the nremt b exam for recert.  And mid terms is tomorrow.  Not sure I planed out the week well having two tests back to back.


----------



## Rhonda (Oct 23, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Welp... Just took the nremt b exam for recert.  And mid terms is tomorrow.  Not sure I planed out the week well having two tests back to back.


Good luck on your midterms!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 23, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> Good luck on your midterms!


Thanks.

And passed!!!  Now time to study for the final.


----------



## Rhonda (Oct 24, 2014)

First medic school exam tomorrow morning.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 24, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> First medic school exam tomorrow morning.


Good luck!  Deep breaths.  And go to sleep!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 24, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> First medic school exam tomorrow morning.


Ooh I remember those times. Glad to be done with that part haha


----------



## Fire51 (Oct 24, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Ooh I remember those times. Glad to be done with that part haha



How many hours do you have left?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 24, 2014)

Fire51 said:


> How many hours do you have left?


If my college decides not to count my zero shift as time then I have 432 hours left.

I'm already at like 30 ALS patient contacts out of the 40 required. Looks like I'll have to do another shift in the OR to get some more tubes


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 24, 2014)

Slept great until I heard neighbors come home, shutting their car door(s) at least six times. Ugh


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 24, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> If my college decides not to count my zero shift as time then I have 432 hours left.
> 
> I'm already at like 30 ALS patient contacts out of the 40 required. Looks like I'll have to do another shift in the OR to get some more tubes


How many tubes are required? We need 10. I got 12 on my first shift and my second shift at a different facility wouldn't let me tube anyone. It was weird. They let me do a lma and that was all.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 24, 2014)

9D4 said:


> How many tubes are required? We need 10. I got 12 on my first shift and my second shift at a different facility wouldn't let me tube anyone. It was weird. They let me do a lma and that was all.


6. I got 1 in my 4 hour OR shift (they wouldn't allow me to rotate through and intubate patients. I had to stay through the whole surgery). And then I got 1 in the ED. 

So if I don't get 4 tubes by my 20th shift I get to do another OR rotation to get them done.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 24, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> 6. I got 1 in my 4 hour OR shift (they wouldn't allow me to rotate through and intubate patients. I had to stay through the whole surgery). And then I got 1 in the ED.
> 
> So if I don't get 4 tubes by my 20th shift I get to do another OR rotation to get them done.


Oh, wow. I literally went around in the morning talking to every anesthesiologist/ crna and they let me rotate through almost all of their procedures.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 24, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Oh, wow. I literally went around in the morning talking to every anesthesiologist/ crna and they let me rotate through almost all of their procedures.


Some of our students had that experience in the OR. Then we had some who didn't get any intubations. We only had a 4hr shift in the OR


----------



## Tigger (Oct 24, 2014)

Day one of the ski season in the books. Awww yis!


----------



## Fire51 (Oct 24, 2014)

So my car has been having problems running and I just took out my spark plugs and in only one it looked like water was in it! The other 3 didn't have any water on them. Does anyone know what that means or how to fix that?


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 24, 2014)

Fire51 said:


> So my car has been having problems running and I just took out my spark plugs and in only one it looked like water was in it! The other 3 didn't have any water on them. Does anyone know what that means or how to fix that?


That can mean a blown head gasket. Check your oil and your engine coolant. You shouldn't see any mixing of those fluids. Oil shouldn't be in the coolant, coolant shouldn't in the oil. If significant amounts of coolant gets in the oil, it might end up looking like chocolate milk.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Oct 24, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> That can mean a blown head gasket. Check your oil and your engine coolant. You shouldn't see any mixing of those fluids. Oil shouldn't be in the coolant, coolant shouldn't in the oil. If significant amounts of coolant gets in the oil, it might end up looking like chocolate milk.



Agreed. Could even be a cracked head. Bad news.


----------



## Fire51 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks guys, I just talked with my grandpa who has been a mechanic his whole life & he said the same thing! But the oil doesn't have any water in it & the coolant doesn't have any oil in it, so he said that's a good sign at least. We are going to work on it more tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 24, 2014)

So a fire department ambulance in my area was transporting a critical patient to the ED and hit a pedestrian. They told their dispatch about it but kept transporting. Sounds like someone is going to have a very long vacation


----------



## Anjel (Oct 25, 2014)

No life pack I don't think the depression is due to hypertrophy. 







37 yof. Chest pain. Turned into this..






Was A&Ox4 by the time we got to the ER.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 25, 2014)

Anjel said:


> No life pack I don't think the depression is due to hypertrophy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. 37 years old? Wow


----------



## Anjel (Oct 25, 2014)

Yea I really didn't believe it at first lol then she coded. First Save for me though. I was pretty excited lol


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 25, 2014)

Great work Anjel!


----------



## exodus (Oct 25, 2014)

I had my first save the other day too, traumatic arrest! Well. Probably don't be walking out of the ER, but still. Protocol says we have to work him.  The entire passenger side of the car was gone, and we thought the guy was DOA. He was laying outside of the car, right next to it, face down in a pool of blood. Monitor showed PEA @45 or 48 so we worked him up, and got pulses back enroute to the ER.  Last pressure I saw at the ER was low 100's, and HR in the 110's.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm going to move to Washington or Oregon, live in a hut, and run trails and work in a running shop for the rest of my life. *sigh*


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 25, 2014)

Sounds like your having a good day...


----------



## Tigger (Oct 25, 2014)

B s


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 25, 2014)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far. I'm watching the Mich vs Mich State game.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 25, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far. I'm watching the Mich vs Mich State game.



I wish I wasn't watching. I'll probably never live this down. But....


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't follow any teams in any sport, but there are a few teams that I'll root for by default. This game isn't one of them though, haha. 

I picked Mich State at the beginning. They had a great first run but have struggled since.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 25, 2014)

It's kind of a big deal around here. Families torn apart, kids disowned, houses divided lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 25, 2014)

Almost as much as Michigan/Ohio.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 25, 2014)

Waiting for my SC and GA certs. I'm ready to get back on a truck, at least part time.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 25, 2014)

When your FTO brings you homemade snicker doodles on your second day of training... It's going to be a good night!


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 26, 2014)

So... As of today I found out that I'm a dad! Lots of mixed emotions... But we are both pretty excited.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 26, 2014)

9D4 said:


> So... As of today I found out that I'm a dad! Lots of mixed emotions... But we are both pretty excited.


Congrats! Do you mean found out you're going to be? Or did she just tell you?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 26, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Congrats! Do you mean found out you're going to be? Or did she just tell you?


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 26, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Congrats! Do you mean found out you're going to be? Or did she just tell you?


I was just told today! I would not be that excited if it was the first question that I was answering yes to. Haha
Edit: I maybe misread that question. I'm not entirely sure. So to keep it simple, I'm leaving it at that I was told today.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 26, 2014)

9D4 said:


> I was just told today! I would not be that excited if it was the first question that I was answering yes to. Haha
> Edit: I maybe misread that question. I'm not entirely sure. So to keep it simple, I'm leaving it at that I was told today.



He is asking if the kid is already born, or if you found out she is pregnant lol


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 26, 2014)

Anjel said:


> He is asking if the kid is already born, or if you found out she is pregnant lol


Hahaha my bad. I saw desert's photo first and that made me think of something else as in if I being the father was questionable.
I'm totally blaming Desert for that moment.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 26, 2014)

Shotgun wedding?  With real loaded shotguns?!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 26, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Hahaha my bad. I saw desert's photo first and that made me think of something else as in if I being the father was questionable.
> I'm totally blaming Desert for that moment.


Everyone blames me


----------



## Chewy20 (Oct 26, 2014)

Officially badged up as of Friday, now onto 14-20 weeks of FTO time.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Oct 26, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Officially badged up as of Friday, now onto 14-20 weeks of FTO time.


Strong work. Getsüm.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 26, 2014)

Congrats brother!


----------



## Clare (Oct 26, 2014)

I think I want to be an adolescent/young person's psychiatrist.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 26, 2014)

So I got my flu shot from my employer a couple weeks ago, but never personally received documentation handed to me (they told us the city's HR has that)...and of course at my Army Reserve drill weekend, they're doing flu shots and without that documentation in hand, I get to get stabbed in the arm again.  Yay me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 26, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> So I got my flu shot from my employer a couple weeks ago, but never personally received documentation handed to me (they told us the city's HR has that)...and of course at my Army Reserve drill weekend, they're doing flu shots and without that documentation in hand, I get to get stabbed in the arm again.  Yay me.


My employer was offering them for free however I had to decline. We aren't given proof that we got it. For the county I am doing my medic internship in you either have to have the flu shot or wear a mask on every single patient contact.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Oct 26, 2014)

The falcons are killing any human fiber left in me. Up 21-0 at halftime. Don't score a single point in the second half. Get the ball in the lead with 2:00 minutes to go and the opposing team has 1 timeout, you punt the ball back at 1:35...


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 26, 2014)

That moment when you get amazing seats to the suns vs lakers as a birthday gift and realize you work that night.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 26, 2014)

As I'm ready to make the deicsion to put in for my interest in WilCo, the only position they have posted is for Jail Medic. Ugh.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 26, 2014)

Decided to close my eyes about thirty minutes before the start of the game tonight so that I can watch it in its entirety. Woke up right before halftime. Oops.


----------



## Chewy20 (Oct 27, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> The falcons are killing any human fiber left in me. Up 21-0 at halftime. Don't score a single point in the second half. Get the ball in the lead with 2:00 minutes to go and the opposing team has 1 timeout, you punt the ball back at 1:35...


 
Time to be a pats fan. Join the dark side.


----------



## Chewy20 (Oct 27, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> As I'm ready to make the deicsion to put in for my interest in WilCo, the only position they have posted is for Jail Medic. Ugh.


 
Is pay the same? and can you lateral shift?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 27, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Is pay the same? and can you lateral shift?


Waiting for an email with the answer to that. Pay is less I believe


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 27, 2014)

Well now, that's not a call you get everday, responding to the end result of an LAPD pursuit


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Oct 27, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Time to be a pats fan. Join the dark side.



Nothing wrong with being a Pats fan! Trust in Belicheck


----------



## Aprz (Oct 27, 2014)

Gonna get some zuppa tuscana at Olive Garden!


----------



## Anjel (Oct 27, 2014)

Blood is red. Cyanosis is blue. I get tachycardia when I look at you. 

Hahaha love it.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 27, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Waiting for an email with the answer to that. Pay is less I believe


I'm almost 100% certain they are entirely separate, and pay is certainly less.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 28, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I'm almost 100% certain they are entirely separate, and pay is certainly less.


Either way I have no real desire to be a CO/Medic... you would have to pay me very very well for.that


----------



## gronch (Oct 28, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Blood is red. Cyanosis is blue. I get tachycardia when I look at you.
> 
> Hahaha love it.


yes girl, you fly


----------



## Angel (Oct 28, 2014)

Made a mistake at work today. Pt is fine but it was a stupid mistake and I feel bad  wahh


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Oct 28, 2014)

Angel said:


> Made a mistake at work today. Pt is fine but it was a stupid mistake and I feel bad  wahh


Go stand in the corner... Ok. You're good.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 28, 2014)

Most critical call of the night was helping a lady at the gas station add 4 quarts of oil to her van because she didn't know how


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Oct 28, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Most critical call of the night was helping a lady at the gas station add 4 quarts of oil to her van because she didn't know how


Hypotensive Toyota?


----------



## exodus (Oct 28, 2014)

Aprz said:


> Gonna get some zuppa tuscana at Olive Garden!


Try making it, it's super super easy!


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 28, 2014)

Angel said:


> Made a mistake at work today. Pt is fine but it was a stupid mistake and I feel bad  wahh


Just make sure you learn from that experience and try not to repeat it and move on. I'm glad the patient turned out OK.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 28, 2014)

Black cloud is back in force now that I'm not with a FTO anymore.

Airways on patients than hang themselves are a nightmare. That is all.


----------



## Angel (Oct 28, 2014)

Definitely did.  Taking an extra second or two can make all the difference. 
Thanks



Akulahawk said:


> Just make sure you learn from that experience and try not to repeat it and move on. I'm glad the patient turned out OK.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 28, 2014)

What wine is it?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 29, 2014)

Just won a trip to LA! To see the American Music Awards next month.

Soooo excited.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 29, 2014)

Went to a Lightning hockey game last night. First hockey game in at least twenty years. Won tickets from a radio show. Awesome time.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 29, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Just won a trip to LA! To see the American Music Awards next month.
> 
> Soooo excited.



From Channel 95.5?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 29, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> From Channel 95.5?



96.3


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 29, 2014)

I wanna win something.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 29, 2014)

I was all prepped to go out into the field for the first time and I broke my toe. Ughhhhhhhhh!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 29, 2014)

Preceptor: "hey, what would you do if this patient had a seizure right now?" 

Me: "versed 2.5 IV or 5 IM"

Preceptor: "cool"

About 5 minutes after he said that

Me: "hey you know that versed we were talking about? Yeah can you get it out because she is starting to seize"


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 29, 2014)

My first  stethoscope. (That is not from school )


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 29, 2014)

Game 7!

Go Giants!


----------



## LAKings67 (Oct 29, 2014)

So I finally got on the "list" for AMR Riverside. Since being on the list for 2 months already. I have moved up a few spots. As I get closer to actually doing the 2 week orientation I am getting a lot of good info regarding the process. I have heard that during the 2 week process there are tests daily. Heard it's pretty basic I'm not worried about that. I was more curious on how they do "mapping" and map tests. Is it they give you some streets and its fill in the other streets or more of a hands on in the rig? Just wondering.


----------



## LAKings67 (Oct 29, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> Game 7!
> 
> Go Giants!


BOOO!!
I'm more interested in this anyways. Lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 29, 2014)

LAKings67 said:


> So I finally got on the "list" for AMR Riverside. Since being on the list for 2 months already. I have moved up a few spots. As I get closer to actually doing the 2 week orientation I am getting a lot of good info regarding the process. I have heard that during the 2 week process there are tests daily. Heard it's pretty basic I'm not worried about that. I was more curious on how they do "mapping" and map tests. Is it they give you some streets and its fill in the other streets or more of a hands on in the rig? Just wondering.


Unless things have changed from when I did the orientation the riverside county guys did not have a mapping test until the field training time. And there weren't tests daily for us (there were maybe 5 tests total). However my info is almost 4 years old.


----------



## LAKings67 (Oct 29, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Unless things have changed from when I did the orientation the riverside county guys did not have a mapping test until the field training time. And there weren't tests daily for us (there were maybe 5 tests total). However my info is almost 4 years old.


Sounds good. Yeah a guy I know worked for them close to 2 years ago. Info sounds about right. But like you said things may have changed since.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 29, 2014)

Sweet, just got the email, officially slotted to take the written test for San Diego Fire-Rescue in December. Cool part is that's it's only like two days before my Army Reserve units drill dates, and since my unit is in San Diego, I can head down for the test, then chill out for a day and a half, then go to drill no worries. I like it, feels like a good omen.


----------



## Angel (Oct 29, 2014)

me too jim , but it may be too far for me =/


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 30, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Sweet, just got the email, officially slotted to take the written test for San Diego Fire-Rescue in December. Cool part is that's it's only like two days before my Army Reserve units drill dates, and since my unit is in San Diego, I can head down for the test, then chill out for a day and a half, then go to drill no worries. I like it, feels like a good omen.


 
I just relocated from San Diego and go figure they invite me to test. As well as I know the San Diego system, I'm going to pass on the fire recruit test. I like where I'm at currently.


----------



## exodus (Oct 30, 2014)

Angel said:


> me too jim , but it may be too far for me =/


Drive down for the night! Only about a 6 or 7 hour drive.


----------



## vcuemt (Oct 30, 2014)

March 2, 2015.

My departure date for Malawi, doing Community Health and HIV/AIDs Prevention for the Peace Corps.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sitting at our race track with some pro guys doing laps on their bikes, while watching Supertroopers, and double time pay. Perfect shift haha


----------



## Anjel (Oct 31, 2014)

It's snowing


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 31, 2014)

Wait, what's this?  Rain? In LA? Bwah??


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 31, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Wait, what's this?  Rain? In LA? Bwah??


Gotta clean the city somehow


----------



## katgrl2003 (Oct 31, 2014)

12 hours with no runs... where did my black cloud go?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 2, 2014)

I just played a wedding with Jason Mraz!  I told the other musicians  that the guitarist /singer sounded just like him, and sure enough.......


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 2, 2014)

ViolynEMT said:


> I just played a wedding with Jason Mraz!  I told the other musicians  that the guitarist /singer sounded just like him, and sure enough.......


Maybe the coolest thing I've read in awhile...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 2, 2014)

If you have ever broken  a bone and had to wear a boot,  could you pm me? I have some questions.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm watching (online) Nik Wallenda complete his high wire walk in Chicago.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 2, 2014)

For those who want to watch: www.skyscraperlive.com/wired-in.html

There's also a cam attached to his chest looking down.


----------



## Angel (Nov 2, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> For those who want to watch: www.skyscraperlive.com/wired-in.html
> 
> There's also a cam attached to his chest looking down.



'starting soon' did i miss it?


----------



## Tigger (Nov 2, 2014)

Just happened to be in Chicago this weekend so I took the train downtown and watched. Or rather waited two hours for it to finally go down. Pretty cool though.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 3, 2014)

Not horrible for my very first time. I was shaking like a leaf lol


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 3, 2014)

Anjel said:


> View attachment 1584
> 
> 
> Not horrible for my very first time. I was shaking like a leaf lol


5 yards?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 3, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> 5 yards?



10


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Nov 3, 2014)

12 gauge?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 3, 2014)

beano said:


> 12 gauge?



Lol a 9mm


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 3, 2014)

Good work Anjel! Just ignore Beano


----------



## MrJones (Nov 4, 2014)

Not bad, but you need to work on your trigger technique. Make sure your placing your finger so that it's pulling straight back (not at an angle), and that you're squeezing and not jerking the trigger. And work on not anticipating the recoil.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 4, 2014)

MrJones said:


> Not bad, but you need to work on your trigger technique. Make sure your placing your finger so that it's pulling straight back (not at an angle), and that you're squeezing and not jerking the trigger. And work on not anticipating the recoil.



Yea I was shaking so bad. The recoil was what I was most scared of. And I had a hard time getting my sights lined up because my hands were shaking lol 

I shot a M&P shield. I really liked it though. This could be a fun new hobby.


----------



## MrJones (Nov 4, 2014)

I hate not noticing typos until someone quotes my post...and, of course, it's too late to edit.


----------



## SSwain (Nov 4, 2014)

#34 at the voting booth this morning.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 4, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Yea I was shaking so bad. The recoil was what I was most scared of. And I had a hard time getting my sights lined up because my hands were shaking lol
> 
> I shot a M&P shield. I really liked it though. This could be a fun new hobby.


I love the full size M&P, but I despise the feel of the Shield


----------



## Tigger (Nov 4, 2014)

I have a new partner. Today is a good day.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Nov 4, 2014)

Colleagues: I saw this on CNN today: 

http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/v...mbulance-drone-rachel-crane-orig-cfb.cnn.html

... Drone responding Code 3.

Cheers,
M.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 4, 2014)

Anjel said:


> View attachment 1584
> 
> 
> Not horrible for my very first time. I was shaking like a leaf lol


Not too shabby for your first time out, and at 10 yards. Just be firm with it, apply slow & steady increasing rearward pressure to the trigger and just let the gun do it's thing. Recover to the same point of aim after the shot. Unless the gun definitely rattles when you shake it, at 10 yards, it should be able to put all rounds inside the 10 ring (or better).

Acquire a good, stable sight alignment and then a good sight picture. Aside from pushing the trigger a little with your finger, you're certainly on the right track!


----------



## vcuemt (Nov 4, 2014)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Colleagues: I saw this on CNN today:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/v...mbulance-drone-rachel-crane-orig-cfb.cnn.html
> 
> ...


8% of people who have a heart attack outside of the hospital survive?


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Nov 4, 2014)

vcuemt said:


> 8% of people who have a heart attack outside of the hospital survive?



Yeah, I tried not to pay attention to their stats, because, I think they just pulled them out of the air, but I was more interested in this cool idea of ambulance drones sitting on cell phone towers air dropping AEDs all up in the hood.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 4, 2014)

10 mile run in the middle of a downpour... It was a blast, but now I can't feel my fingers...


----------



## Angel (Nov 5, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> 10 mile run in the middle of a downpour... It was a blast, but now I can't feel my fingers...



Your idea of fun?


----------



## exodus (Nov 5, 2014)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Yeah, I tried not to pay attention to their stats, because, I think they just pulled them out of the air, but I was more interested in this cool idea of ambulance drones sitting on cell phone towers air dropping AEDs all up in the hood.



I can actually see this working in city ran agencies.  Launch them out from fire stations while the crew is responding.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 5, 2014)

Angel said:


> Your idea of fun?


Very much so. The more challenging, the better


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 5, 2014)

Angel said:


> Your idea of fun?



He's a weirdo like that. 

In other news...I HATE SNFs...the practices and care are atrocious but it doesn't matter if we report it, they somehow find a loophole. 

Talk about being put in-between a rock and a hard place...DNR patient who's decompensating, acute onset heart failure causing fulminating pulmonary edema with a side of UTI and pneumonia but no valid DNR or POLST that I can honor anywhere to be found. Had to bag-assit him for 25 damn minutes going code to the ER so he didn't code in my rig with all the ventricular ectopy he was throwing on top of his new onset AF, which happened to be with RVR.

And then I get dinged for not drilling an IO because I decided I wasn't going to inflict something like that on a man who wanted to die without being pumped full of drugs, tubes jammed everywhere and on a ventilator. "He needed access. Also, why did you spend 20 minutes on scene and then transport emergent? Because I was trying to be a patient advocate and talk to the proper people to find out exactly what he wanted that's freaking why!


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 5, 2014)

Well damn, this morning we switched out of the old reserve ambulance into the new front line ambulance, fresh from the shop...until the alternater damn near caught fire and was smoking like crazy


----------



## Clare (Nov 5, 2014)

Trying to get high on salbutamol was not a very good idea now was it Mr patient?


----------



## vcuemt (Nov 5, 2014)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Yeah, I tried not to pay attention to their stats, because, I think they just pulled them out of the air, but I was more interested in this cool idea of ambulance drones sitting on cell phone towers air dropping AEDs all up in the hood.


What they meant(?) to say was that only 8% of folks who go into cardiac arrest outside of the hospital survive. That's an AHA statistic.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 5, 2014)

My lady who went into cardiac arrest on me a couple weeks ago was discharged 3 days later.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 5, 2014)

Well that's a hell of a way to wake up, not to the station tones but to the captain using the overhead page to say we had a call (after the dispatch center had to telephone the station)....apparently we didn't go enroute until 7 minutes after the initial dispatch O.O

Fortunately for us, we were Available In Quarters in the system, the dispatcher wrote in the call log on the CAD that something didn't que up properly and they tried manually toning out the station twice before calling so we didn't do anything wrong, it's just the method of waking up with the "oh shoot, we're late to a call!!" Isn't good for ones stress levels at 0545 lol


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Nov 5, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> 10 mile run in the middle of a downpour... It was a blast, but now I can't feel my fingers...


Try taking pics at high school football game with temp. sub-40s, winds blowing constantly at 10 and gusting at 30, with a slight rain. You know, not enough to make you go inside and call it a day, but enough for you to be miserably uncomfortable for the whole game. And I didn't know it was going to rain, so I had brought a fleece jacket...by the time the fourth quarter rolled around, my fingers couldn't move sufficiently to type out the tweet...therefore, no one got any more updates on the game (we lost anyways).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 5, 2014)

Had a call for a guy tripping out after eating some weed crackers for the first time. We called the base to let them know we were coming and the MICN said "I copy your traffic. Just continue in BLS and stop at Del Taco on your way". 

I now have a new favorite MICN haha


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 5, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Had a call for a guy tripping out after eating some weed crackers for the first time. We called the base to let them know we were coming and the MICN said "I copy your traffic. Just continue in BLS *and stop at Del Taco on your way*".
> 
> I now have a new favorite MICN haha


Just remember to order an additional 30 tacos for Mr. Munchy...


----------



## Tigger (Nov 5, 2014)

Ran a code at a casino today. PD brought a video recording by of the whole thing, pretty wild to watch.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 6, 2014)

Transported in a local BLS department's latest monster ambulance for the first time today. Look at the size of this thing!!


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 6, 2014)

^ That's pretty much what every ambulance down here looks like. Except, they're either red or white.


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 6, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Transported in a local BLS department's latest monster ambulance for the first time today. Look at the size of this thing!!


 
We have some internationals. Thankfully replaced by all brand new dodges. They are now reserve units.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 6, 2014)

Almost all ambulances in the area are Type I Internationals, but this one is particularly massive. It's an extended wheelbase with an extended cab as well, along with extra height for the box mounted exterior AC unit. We have one 6'7ish paramedic who can stand up in the back of this unit without bumping his head. Some of our shorter medics can't even reach the handrails!

In some ways it almost seems like it's become a little bit of an ambulance based Cold War in the area. Every department wants to own the largest truck. I believe this ambulance is actually the largest in the state of Delaware.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 6, 2014)

That thing looks like it should be able to carry a full 4 person company plus all the rescue/extrication tools normally on the engine or truck


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 6, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> That thing looks like it should be able to carry a full 4 person company plus all the rescue/extrication tools normally on the engine or truck



Or get that AC on full blast and fill it with beers and everyone at the beach can have a kick *** time!


----------



## vcuemt (Nov 6, 2014)

http://www.iflscience.com/health-an...bright-green-could-make-donating-blood-easier







> *Device That Shows Your Veins In Bright Green Could Make Donating Blood Easier*


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 6, 2014)

@chaz90 here is our big rigs.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 6, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> @chaz90 here is our big rigs.


Yeah, I'd say that is more along the lines of what most of the local departments have. Still huge inside!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 6, 2014)

This is ours. It's not used to transport patients. It's a mobile dispatch center that we use for some of our largest events.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 6, 2014)

Is this the EMS version of comparing the sizes of a certain part of the male anatomy?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 6, 2014)

This is ours.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2014)

Our two are in there. The one in the weeds is a Ford F450


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 6, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Is this the EMS version of comparing the sizes of a certain part of the male anatomy?


Pretty much


----------



## Anjel (Nov 6, 2014)

I gots my gun today. Pretty excited


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 6, 2014)

vcuemt said:


> http://www.iflscience.com/health-an...bright-green-could-make-donating-blood-easier


I've seen variations on this type of machine for a while. What they don't show you is how deep you need to go...


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeesh, I can't upload any pics, it keeps telling me the file size is to large, how on earth does a camera phone picture file be to large to upload?? grr...


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Yeesh, I can't upload any pics, it keeps telling me the file size is to large, how on earth does a camera phone picture file be to large to upload?? grr...


Tapatalk needs to be closed out completely and restarted. Its done that to me a lot


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm actually trying to upload through my laptop with my phone plugged in, no tapatalk or mobile site being used


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 6, 2014)

I was never able to upload a picture  through the website.  Would say the same thing.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 6, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I gots my gun today. Pretty excited



Nice, what did you pick up?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 6, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> Nice, what did you pick up?



The M&P Shield 9mm.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 6, 2014)

This is what was on stage tonight. Who wants one? Only 1.5 million  dollars.


----------



## TRSpeed (Nov 7, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> This is ours.
> 
> View attachment 1587


Our wins


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 7, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> Our wins


I have yet to see it in person though... The helicopter on the other hand... Beautiful!


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 7, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I have yet to see it in person though... The helicopter on the other hand... Beautiful!


I've seen the Hall CCT semi truck once. I was actually leaving an interview with them and driving back to LA and I passed it going the opposite direction on the highway on the outskirts of Bakersfield


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 7, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> I've seen the Hall CCT semi truck once. I was actually leaving an interview with them and driving back to LA and I passed it going the opposite direction on the highway on the outskirts of Bakersfield


I've seen it as it was driving past, but that's the extent of it. I've been to the air base though, and have seen MedEvac One.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 7, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> I'm actually trying to upload through my laptop with my phone plugged in, no tapatalk or mobile site being used





ViolynEMT said:


> I was never able to upload a picture  through the website.  Would say the same thing.



What size image are you guys trying to upload?


----------



## Angel (Nov 7, 2014)

working the night shift, on a friday, something like 4 ambulances to cover over 120 sq miles....so much fun to be had.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 7, 2014)

Angel said:


> working the night shift, on a friday, something like 4 ambulances to cover over 120 sq miles....so much fun to be had.


Only 120sq mi?


----------



## Angel (Nov 7, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Only 120sq mi?



i wikipedia'd it and its actually 840 combined...not sure where 120 came from...we also do some mutual aid for neighboring counties but im not sure how often.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 8, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Only 120sq mi?



Well people probably actually live there haha. We cover 600 square miles and close to twice that on auto aid, but the biggest town is like 8000 and I am not going to pretend we are a "busy" service. I think we do like 2400 calls a year between 2 ambulances.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 8, 2014)

We cover 660sq mi. 9 units on at any given time. About 38k calls per year.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2014)

We cover ~5,000 square miles with ~20 ALS units and 4 BLS units per day with over 25K calls per year.


----------



## Angel (Nov 8, 2014)

Daaang. That's crazy. 
Last year our call volume was ~25k with 7 units on days and 3-4 at night so it can get pretty busy. 




DesertEMT66 said:


> We cover ~5,000 square miles with ~20 ALS units and 4 BLS units per day with over 25K calls per year.[/QUOTDayan


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Nov 8, 2014)

6.25 sq miles with about 70k calls per year. 4 ALS 3 BLS (if were lucky) during the day 2 ALS 1 BLS at night


----------



## exodus (Nov 8, 2014)

Burritomedic1127 said:


> 6.25 sq miles with about 70k calls per year. 4 ALS 3 BLS (if were lucky) during the day 2 ALS 1 BLS at night



That's untrue. That's 20 calls a day per unit with full staffing.  Edit: And that's if all units were all on at the same time on 24's.

70000/365 = 191.7808219178082 (192) calls per day
192 / 10 = 19.2 (20) calls per unit.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2014)

Close to three thousand sq mi with three ambulances here


----------



## exodus (Nov 8, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We cover ~5,000 square miles with ~20 ALS units and 4 BLS units per day with over 25K calls per year.



Yeah, but almost 75% is empty desert   BURN DHS.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Nov 8, 2014)

exodus said:


> That's untrue. That's 20 calls a day per unit with full staffing.  Edit: And that's if all units were all on at the same time on 24's.
> 
> 70000/365 = 191.7808219178082 (192) calls per day
> 192 / 10 = 19.2 (20) calls per unit.



It's not uncommon for our trucks to do over 20 calls on a shift. We have 2 hospitals in the city (1 cath lab 1 local) and a major metro of every type of hospital right next door. High turnover of calls and high population area 105,000. Also add into the fact those numbers also represent 2 ALS fly cars that intercept for local and more rural surrounding fire departments. So if you want to be technical you space those calls and out more and adjust the square mileage with those 2 intercept trucks. But they're in 2 separate areas. Not a pissing match for me so I wouldn't give false numbers. Hopefully that straightened things out for your calculator


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2014)

exodus said:


> Yeah, but almost 75% is empty desert   BURN DHS.


However we are still responsible for it. How we would to a call in the middle of the desert is a different story.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 8, 2014)

We cover 6100 sq miles with 70k + a year and generally 15-20 ALS units during a 24 hour period not all are on at once.

105,000 is a high population area?


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Nov 8, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> We cover 6100 sq miles with 70k + a year and generally 15-20 ALS units during a 24 hour period not all are on at once.
> 
> 105,000 is a high population area?



Yeah for a city thats 6.25 sq miles that doesnt leave to much elbow room. Not including the 2 universities which would jump that number


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Nov 8, 2014)

To quote a previous thread 
"I did some of my internship with pro. It was a great service and all of my preceptors were great. The 24 hours shift were killer though. It may be different now but they ran 3- 24hour trucks (3als or 2 als-1bls) and would have anywhere between 7 and 12 peak trucks on. During the day it was around 8-12 and most all were ALS. I averaged 14-18 calls per shift."


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Nov 8, 2014)

Still new to the website not sure how to copy posts from other threads


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 8, 2014)

9 ALS engine companies and 6 BLS ambulances (only 4 overnight between 1930-0730, although there's talk that at least one if not both our 12 hour ambulances will convert to a 24 hour unit within the next year), covering 30.5 square miles, population of 196,000, with approximately 13,000-15,000 calls per year. Anacedotally (based off my own experience and not on hard statistics) the 12 hour units average 4-6 calls a shift, and the 24 hour units average 10-12 calls a shift. 



Chimpie said:


> What size image are you guys trying to upload?


2.3 MB


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 8, 2014)

Burritomedic1127 said:


> Yeah for a city thats 6.25 sq miles that doesnt leave to much elbow room. Not including the 2 universities which would jump that number


Ah gotcha


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 8, 2014)

900sq miles, 180,000 calls per year. About 40 trucks.


----------



## Angel (Nov 8, 2014)

I guess ill shut up, I thought my company was just being cheap for only having 7 units during the day (peak) and 4 at night. 25k calls seems like nothing. 

And last night we only ran 1 call. Definetly not what I was expecting but since I'm on a 24 at another job...ill take it!


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 8, 2014)

Angel said:


> I guess ill shut up, I thought my company was just being cheap for only having 7 units during the day (peak) and 4 at night. 25k calls seems like nothing.
> 
> And last night we only ran 1 call. Definetly not what I was expecting but since I'm on a 24 at another job...ill take it!


 
lol I did a 12 last night at one of the busier stations. Don't even know how many calls I ran. Now I'm off until Wed for a slow 24!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 8, 2014)

People with impending doom and begging me not to let them die; really &$@? with my head. 

Especially when they die 10min later.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Angel (Nov 8, 2014)

I've been meaning to post this. I think it definetly applies to ems as well as nursing 

http://www.nurseeyeroll.com/2014/10/26/wish-cry-cant/


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 8, 2014)

Angel said:


> I've been meaning to post this. I think it definetly applies to ems as well as nursing
> 
> http://www.nurseeyeroll.com/2014/10/26/wish-cry-cant/


My wife showed me this the other day, knowing full well I wouldn't relate...


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 8, 2014)

Angel said:


> I've been meaning to post this. I think it definetly applies to ems as well as nursing
> 
> http://www.nurseeyeroll.com/2014/10/26/wish-cry-cant/


I'm with STX on this one. I don't mind at all if other people feel this way, but I don't know if it reflects my experiences at all.


----------



## Angel (Nov 8, 2014)

Chaz & STX Why do you guys say that? 
I've never had the experience (yet) so I'm just curious. 

...if you want to share I understand it can be a tough subject


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2014)

No MICN, I did not get a BP on our 6 month old seizing patient. Why? Because he is seizing and he is too small for us to get BPs on. 

Kind of thought he would have known that considering the Peds ED at that hospital doesn't even BPs on kids that young.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 8, 2014)

Angel said:


> Chaz & STX Why do you guys say that?
> I've never had the experience (yet) so I'm just curious.
> 
> ...if you want to share I understand it can be a tough subject


From the article: 

"So, please forgive me. I know that because I’m not emotionally upset with you right now, I may look cold and heartless."

I really am cold and heartless. The thought that usually goes through my head is "That probably sucks." But that's about the extent of my emotional response... No machismo, tough guy façade. I just really don't relate emotionally or empathetically with my patients. I pretend that I do for the patient, but really to me people are just puzzles that require solving.


----------



## exodus (Nov 9, 2014)

And another traumatic arrest tonight. Sheesh. At least our student got good experience. He handled it real well.

http://m.kesq.com/news/palm-springs...eadly-car-vs-pedestrian-roads-closed/29624566


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 9, 2014)

Well that was a nice little call. Ended up pacing, BVM, OPA, D50%, intubation attempt (he regained a gag reflex), NPA, and STEMI to top it all off.


----------



## Angel (Nov 9, 2014)

What was the rhythm?



DesertEMT66 said:


> Well that was a nice little call. Ended up pacing, BVM, OPA, D50%, intubation attempt (he regained a gag reflex), NPA, and STEMI to top it all off.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 9, 2014)

Angel said:


> What was the rhythm?


IVR in the 20s initially. Pacing got capture at 120mA. Patient was taken off the pacer enroute where he was in a junctional to accelerated junctional rhythm with a good BP.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 9, 2014)

That awkward moment when you arrive to find the volunteer fire guys and some deputies doing CPR inside of crime scene tape in the middle of a marsh.

Guys the car was airborne for 600 feet (not an exaggeration), you can stop now.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 9, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> 2.3 MB



Okay, I've increased the settings to 3 MB. As long as it doesn't get abused it'll stay there.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 9, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> Okay, I've increased the settings to 3 MB. As long as it doesn't get abused it'll stay there.


Abused uou say? Hmm


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Nov 9, 2014)

Just signed up for my PA board exam! Feb 17 can't come soon enough!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 9, 2014)

beano said:


> Just signed up for my PA board exam! Feb 17 can't come soon enough!



Congrats!

I'll be taking CRNA boards right around the same time.....probly about a week or so before that.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Nov 9, 2014)

Remi said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I'll be taking CRNA boards right around the same time.....probly about a week or so before that.


Woo!

Are you nervous? Are there any good pretests that predict outcome?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 9, 2014)

beano said:


> Woo!
> 
> Are you nervous? Are there any good pretests that predict outcome?



It's still far enough away that I'm not nervous at all yet.....but I'm sure I will be in the days leading up.

I just took the SEE (self-evaluation exam) last week and did OK on it, despite not studying much. It's not meant to be a predictor for boards but that's exactly how it's used.....many people say it's harder than boards, though I imagine that's just because by the time you've taken boards, you've studied a lot more and already have the experience of the SEE.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 9, 2014)

Anyone else on the Chive see the video of the kid microwave a glowstick? He takes it out and it explodes right in his face.  I felt a bit guilty for laughing at this Darwin Award nominee...then I was too busy going "well flush his eyes out, and wash off the chemicals,  that's gotta burn.."


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 9, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Anyone else on the Chive see the video of the kid microwave a glowstick? He takes it out and it explodes right in his face.  I felt a bit guilty for laughing at this Darwin Award nominee...then I was too busy going "well flush his eyes out, and wash off the chemicals,  that's gotta burn.."


I was laughing at work as the dad repeatedly talked about the kid's "beautiful, awesome shirt."


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 9, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Anyone else on the Chive see the video of the kid microwave a glowstick? He takes it out and it explodes right in his face.  I felt a bit guilty for laughing at this Darwin Award nominee...then I was too busy going "well flush his eyes out, and wash off the chemicals,  that's gotta burn.."


Well, learning to make good decisions often comes from (surviving) bad ones...


----------



## exodus (Nov 10, 2014)

So my girlfriends cousin was shot and killed early Saturday morning by an Off-Duty USBP agent.  The agent is now facing murder charges. He left behind a long time girlfriend and two kids with her.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 10, 2014)

The community college system here is atrocious. How can you place a hold on someone's account hours before registration starts when the office that placed the hold is not even open?!!?


----------



## Angel (Nov 10, 2014)

exodus said:


> So my girlfriends cousin was shot and killed early Saturday morning by an Off-Duty USBP agent.  The agent is now facing murder charges. He left behind a long time girlfriend and two kids with her.



that is insane...how or why???
keep us updated.


----------



## Clare (Nov 10, 2014)

People suck.  That is all.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 10, 2014)

We're a positive bunch in here lately


----------



## exodus (Nov 10, 2014)

Angel said:


> that is insane...how or why???
> 
> keep us updated.


Basically from what I could gather, he heard his friend outside in an argument, so he came out. As he was coming out the USBP agent pulled a gun and said, "Who's going to fight now, shot once, hitting her cousin, then his gun jammed. Her cousin fell to the ground and his friend tried to get control of the agent since the gun was jammed. The gun unjammed so his friend started running again, and the agent shot her cousin two more times while he was on the ground.

Here's a link to the article: http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...eadly-Shooting-in-Hemet-Police-282031501.html


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 10, 2014)

Well these don't look very normal


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 10, 2014)

How'd that go?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 10, 2014)

This shows up to the station right as I left this morning


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 10, 2014)

I like working 48 hours in 2 or 3 days. I don't like having to find stuff to do for the rest of the week. Need to clear probation soon so I can pick up some overtime.


----------



## Angel (Nov 10, 2014)

Doesn't that suck? I'm only cleared for dual medic and all the good shifts are for solo medics so I have to compete with all the other EMTs which means only a couple of shifts a week. 



Chewy20 said:


> Need to clear probation soon so I can pick up some overtime.



@TransportJockey that truck is awesome. Only fire (around here) gets stuff like that


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Nov 10, 2014)

@TransportJockey The rig looks sharp but the light heads look so undersized on all that white head space...


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 10, 2014)

Angel said:


> Doesn't that suck? I'm only cleared for dual medic and all the good shifts are for solo medics so I have to compete with all the other EMTs which means only a couple of shifts a week.


 
Yeah I hear ya. I still have about 3-4 months until I am cleared and can work without my FTO or Captain.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 10, 2014)

Dodge with a Frazer box, exactly the same as ours. Love our boxes


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 10, 2014)

Hmm....should I get Symantec or McAfee antivirus?


----------



## MrJones (Nov 10, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well these don't look very normal




So, give with the details already....


----------



## vcuemt (Nov 10, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm....should I get Symantec or McAfee antivirus?


Microsoft Security Essentials. Free and just as good (if not better).

@TransportJockey Talk about a long hood!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 10, 2014)

Microsoft  Security  Essentials is good if you have Windows 7 or 8. I believe it no longer supports XP.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 10, 2014)

Kaspersky  is also good.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 10, 2014)

vcuemt said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials. Free and just as good (if not better).
> 
> @TransportJockey Talk about a long hood!


Hmm...I'll have to look into that..

Our new Dodges have long hoods as well, real fun when you're trying to wash them (well more correctly dry the hood/windshield) lol Same with the sides, I'm not exactly short but i think i can only reach up to somewhere between half and 2/3 up the side haha.

Still a lot nicer than our old Ford van cabs....Only problem is the North Star boxes seem to have some chronic issues that are a bit of a PITA. 













(Hey, the pics posted! Yay! Lol)


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 10, 2014)

We are running on the same cab @Jim37F I like them so far. The hood is pretty dang long, though those little hood scoops make it look sharp. Think we just got 20 of these with power loaders and stretchers which is a life saver.


----------



## Angel (Nov 11, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Think we just got 20 of these with power loaders and stretchers which is a life saver.



20 new ambulances?????
I'm am jealous. We still have OLD boxes (like 2-3 left) with the OLD Ferno manual gurneys. It's ridiculous.

Oh and 2-3 months is a long time. Why is it like that


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 11, 2014)

So. My bike breaks down this morning. My girlfriend breaks up with me. Fix the bike and my brand new Note 4 falls out of my pocket on a ride and gets demolished. Anything else?


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 11, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> @TransportJockey The rig looks sharp but the light heads look so undersized on all that white head space...


Similar comments have been made regarding the fact that our light bar is narrow at the very top of the box (and recessed so it's even and doesn't stick out) and the rest is pretty much just a large blank red wall...though the number does help fill the space a little



Chewy20 said:


> We are running on the same cab @Jim37F I like them so far. The hood is pretty dang long, though those little hood scoops make it look sharp. Think we just got 20 of these with power loaders and stretchers which is a life saver.


The neighboring department has the power loader and stretchers....we still have the old Ferno ProFlexx stretchers....although they are nice in that we can just push them in/pull out with out much in the way of lifting and that they fold into a chair gets it into and through tight elevators/hallways/etc So I really can't complain to much


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 11, 2014)

Angel said:


> 20 new ambulances?????
> I'm am jealous. We still have OLD boxes (like 2-3 left) with the OLD Ferno manual gurneys. It's ridiculous.
> 
> Oh and 2-3 months is a long time. Why is it like that


 
Yeah they replaced all the frontline trucks that were like 2009's? The county trucks are still the fords for now.

We have two FTO phases until we can clear. Its a busy and pretty complex department so they want to make sure you are good to go before chucked out into the wild. First four weeks are as a third rider. The rest is two man crew. Can't get OT until you are a cleared provider. Unless your FTO or Captain picks some up.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 11, 2014)

Angel said:


> 20 new ambulances?????
> I'm am jealous. We still have OLD boxes (like 2-3 left) with the OLD Ferno manual gurneys. It's ridiculous.
> 
> Oh and 2-3 months is a long time. Why is it like that


We have six ambulances in our department, bought three of the Dodges this year, with one a year coming the next three years...and they decided to go ahead and sell off most of our reserves so we only have 4 reserves, one of which was converted into the bariatric unit, two are in the shop for their own mechanical reasons, and the 4th is currently in service when the alternator of one of the frontlines decided to nearly catch fire while responding to a call. It's funny, one of the old old ones that's being donated to Armenia, in the meantime all the equipment has been stripped out and the patient compartment completely sealed off and lined with plastic, to serve as our "Ebola ambulance"


----------



## Angel (Nov 11, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> We have two FTO phases until we can clear. Its a busy and pretty complex department so they want to make sure you are good to go before chucked out into the wild. First four weeks are as a third rider. The rest is two man crew. Can't get OT until you are a cleared provider. Unless your FTO or Captain picks some up.



Oh gotcha. Yea that makes sense. I thought you were 3rd rider the entire time, which would be annoying. 

Ugh I gotta just remind myself this is my first medic job and not where I wanna be for my career. If this company gets 1 new ambulance this year it'll be a major accomplishment. Almost all our equipment is super old with no outlook (that I know of) of changing. (Don't even use waveform cap, or have IO drills) It's exceptional experience so I guess there's that....


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 11, 2014)

Really no IO's? @Angel California is killing yall!


----------



## Angel (Nov 11, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Really no IO's? @Angel California is killing yall!



It's this cheap company! Trust me hearing about you guys in other areas makes me want to move. It's so hard to have a serious career as a medic (that's not in fire) here. I have one opportunity brewing and depending on that turns out will likely determine me relocating out of state or not.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 11, 2014)

Angel said:


> It's this cheap company! Trust me hearing about you guys in other areas makes me want to move. It's so hard to have a serious career as a medic (that's not in fire) here. I have one opportunity brewing and depending on that turns out will likely determine me relocating out of state or not.


Texas.............


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 11, 2014)

Angel said:


> It's this cheap company! Trust me hearing about you guys in other areas makes me want to move. It's so hard to have a serious career as a medic (that's not in fire) here. I have one opportunity brewing and depending on that turns out will likely determine me relocating out of state or not.


 
What @STXmedic said haha. Treated rather nicely down here.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 11, 2014)

MrJones said:


> So, give with the details already....


Sorry, thought I already did. Called out at 1000 for SOB. We arrive first on scene and walk back to a bedroom and find this patient (49 male) laying supine GCS of 3 and agonal respirations and slow heart rate. Pulses not present at radial site. Start bagging him with an OPA and hook him up to the monitor. He had a rate in the 20-30s with a BP of like 50/20. I read the rhythm as IVR and decided to go straight to pacing at 60ppm. I got what myself and my preceptor felt as mechanical capture and electrical capture at 120mA. Get him loaded on the gurney to get going (transport time of ~20 minutes). 

Start going code to the ED. Get a line started and his sugar read "low". D50% got his sugar up to 175. I attempt to intubate and he starts gagging and bitting the blade so I just go with an NPA and assist his breathing (started breathing after we paced him). 

Decide to turn off the pacer to see if he can maintain a rhythm and he can. I called the rhythm junctional with a wide QRS. He was able to maintain a pressure in the 100s/60s. 

Dropped him off at the ED and he was RSIed within 2 minutes, an additiona D50% and glucagon was given. Last I checked the ED was having a hard time maintaining a good pressure and SpO2 above 88%.


----------



## Angel (Nov 11, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Texas.............



I actually submitted an app to Montgomery county a while back. I need to figure out reciprocity but Texas is at/near the top of my list. It is just daunting because its so far away and I know absolutely nothing about ems there besides what I read here. 

@DesertEMT66 that sounds like a great call. I admit the rhythm gave me some trouble, just curious why you paced at 60bpm? (I'm assuming protocol)


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 11, 2014)

Angel said:


> It's this cheap company! Trust me hearing about you guys in other areas makes me want to move. It's so hard to have a serious career as a medic (that's not in fire) here. I have one opportunity brewing and depending on that turns out will likely determine me relocating out of state or not.


Apply in Kern County...


----------



## Angel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hall didn't want me :/ 
Probably my fault though, I took greyhound there and had too much on my person


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 11, 2014)

Angel said:


> Hall didn't want me :/
> Probably my fault though, I took greyhound there and had too much on my person


Re-apply. It took me three applications before I ended up at Hall. I'm still in FTO at the moment, but love it here!


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 11, 2014)

9D4 said:


> So. My bike breaks down this morning. My girlfriend breaks up with me. Fix the bike and my brand new Note 4 falls out of my pocket on a ride and gets demolished. Anything else?



Your bike is fixed- time for road trip with no chick on the back...perfect!


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 11, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Sorry, thought I already did. Called out at 1000 for SOB. We arrive first on scene and walk back to a bedroom and find this patient (49 male) laying supine GCS of 3 and agonal respirations and slow heart rate. Pulses not present at radial site. Start bagging him with an OPA and hook him up to the monitor. He had a rate in the 20-30s with a BP of like 50/20. I read the rhythm as IVR and decided to go straight to pacing at 60ppm. I got what myself and my preceptor felt as mechanical capture and electrical capture at 120mA. Get him loaded on the gurney to get going (transport time of ~20 minutes).
> 
> Start going code to the ED. Get a line started and his sugar read "low". D50% got his sugar up to 175. I attempt to intubate and he starts gagging and bitting the blade so I just go with an NPA and assist his breathing (started breathing after we paced him).
> 
> ...


You're a braver man than me. Once I start pacing someone and achieve good mechanical capture with corresponding increase in BP, I continue to pace for the rest of the time I'm with that patient. Sounds like a good call though!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 11, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> You're a braver man than me. Once I start pacing someone and achieve good mechanical capture with corresponding increase in BP, I continue to pace for the rest of the time I'm with that patient. Sounds like a good call though!


It was a really good call. The more I look at the EKG/12-lead and talk to other providers I think it was a sine wave instead of IVR however with how he was presenting I still would have went straight to pacing the guy. 

What's even more weird is that I taught his daughter.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 11, 2014)

Angel said:


> I actually submitted an app to Montgomery county a while back. I need to figure out reciprocity but Texas is at/near the top of my list. It is just daunting because its so far away and I know absolutely nothing about ems there besides what I read here.
> 
> @DesertEMT66 that sounds like a great call. I admit the rhythm gave me some trouble, just curious why you paced at 60bpm? (I'm assuming protocol)


Yeah. Protocol is to start at 60ppm and start at the lowest setting of mA. Once we have good capture we can adjust the PPM to maintain a good pressure.


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 11, 2014)

Angel said:


> I actually submitted an app to Montgomery county a while back. I need to figure out reciprocity but Texas is at/near the top of my list. It is just daunting because its so far away and I know absolutely nothing about ems there besides what I read here.


 
If you are nationally registered all you have to do is submit the paperwork and fee. Nothing else to it. If not all you have to do is take and pass the National written part. Pretty sure yall in CA have to be registered anyways.


----------



## Angel (Nov 11, 2014)

well thats super easy. yea we have to have NR here. as much of a headache it is to get im never letting it lapse. 



Chewy20 said:


> If you are nationally registered all you have to do is submit the paperwork and fee. Nothing else to it. If not all you have to do is take and pass the National written part. Pretty sure yall in CA have to be registered anyways.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 11, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> You're a braver man than me. Once I start pacing someone and achieve good mechanical capture with corresponding increase in BP, I continue to pace for the rest of the time I'm with that patient. Sounds like a good call though!



I was thinking the exact same thing.

Only paced a couple of people though. Last one got dope as well. Talk about getting deep into the protocol. Next step was OLMD and an Epi drip.

In other news applied for an FTO spot and also for TEMS. Gotta start running with a light weight vest to get my *** in shape. Plenty strong after coming back from surgery but I hate cardio with a passion...


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 11, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing.
> 
> Only paced a couple of people though. Last one got dope as well. Talk about getting deep into the protocol. Next step was OLMD and an Epi drip.
> 
> In other news applied for an FTO spot and also for TEMS. Gotta start running with a light weight vest to get my *** in shape. Plenty strong after coming back from surgery but I hate cardio with a passion...


Brother I know the feeling about getting in shape. Any recs on a weight vest anyone?


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 11, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing.
> 
> Only paced a couple of people though. Last one got dope as well. Talk about getting deep into the protocol. Next step was OLMD and an Epi drip.
> 
> In other news applied for an FTO spot and also for TEMS. Gotta start running with a light weight vest to get my *** in shape. Plenty strong after coming back from surgery but I hate cardio with a passion...


I'm still upset about my broken leg. I was finally down to a 9:35 mile and a half. God only knows what I'm at now. Plus side, the cast is now off as of last week, so at least there's that.


----------



## exodus (Nov 11, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Brother I know the feeling about getting in shape. Any recs on a weight vest anyone?



If you're going to build up cardio, lose weight before you throw a vest on, otherwise it will kill your knees. That's exactly what happened to me, I started jogging every night and was getting much better with cardio. But I ended up screwing my knee up and now it pops a lot.  Really set me back.  If you still go for it, be sure to at least grab a knee brace!


----------



## MrJones (Nov 11, 2014)

Since we're talking about the crappy cardio we're inflicting on ourselves....I'm 56 and prepping to do the arduous level work capacity test - a 3-mile hike with 45 lb pack in 45 minutes. Without running or jogging.

Go ahead. Try it yourselves.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 11, 2014)

I put myself on a  diet/exercise  routine and then I broke  my foot.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Nov 11, 2014)

MrJones said:


> Since we're talking about the crappy cardio we're inflicting on ourselves....I'm 56 and prepping to do the arduous level work capacity test - a 3-mile hike with 45 lb pack in 45 minutes. Without running or jogging.
> 
> Go ahead. Try it yourselves.


I've done it. The pace wasn't too bad as I am usually a fast walker anyways. But my calves after that were done. They literally felt like they were on fire. Of course, I didn't train for it or anything. I kinda just was in a situation where I had to do it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 11, 2014)

@TransportJockey

http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Gold-s-Gym-20-lb.-Adjustable-Conditioning-Vest/14894526?type=search

I'm gonna mostly run without it then do a few light runs, hikes and some stairs with it for the sake reason exodus stated. My knees are about the only good joints I've got left.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 11, 2014)

MrJones said:


> Since we're talking about the crappy cardio we're inflicting on ourselves....I'm 56 and prepping to do the arduous level work capacity test - a 3-mile hike with 45 lb pack in 45 minutes. Without running or jogging.
> 
> Go ahead. Try it yourselves.



I did it on a treadmill and it was god awful. If I could have jogged things would have been waaaay better.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 11, 2014)

Getting back to it. Interviewing on Monday for a per diem slot at a county 911 service.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 11, 2014)

Well that's not good, it appears I ended up on the news. I'm too poor for this.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 12, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> In other news applied for an FTO spot and also for TEMS. Gotta start running with a light weight vest to get my *** in shape. Plenty strong after coming back from surgery but I hate cardio with a passion...


What the hell do you need a weight vest for? Please don't say running...

Edit: Exo beat me to my point. That's what I get for not reading the rest of the thread... 

Running with a weighted vest is absolutely terrible for your knees and back, even if you don't have weight to lose (that means you, Robby...). Ruck it if you're just trying to get used to working with a kit on, but even that's not necessary if you're in decent shape. Working with a kit is more awkward than physically taxing, but a weighted vest won't help with that part.


----------



## exodus (Nov 12, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> What the hell do you need a weight vest for? Please don't say running...
> 
> Edit: Exo beat me to my point. That's what I get for not reading the rest of the thread...
> 
> Running with a weighted vest is absolutely terrible for your knees and back, even if you don't have weight to lose (that means you, Robby...). Ruck it if you're just trying to get used to working with a kit on, but even that's not necessary if you're in decent shape. Working with a kit is more awkward than physically taxing, but a weighted vest won't help with that part.



I'm overweight, I already have a 75 lb vest on fulltime


----------



## Angel (Nov 12, 2014)

exodus said:


> I'm overweight, I already have a 75 lb vest on fulltime



Me and you both buddy.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 12, 2014)

African driver got us lost in the middle of the desert, I spent 2 hours guestimating the exact location because my gps was confiscated by the airport here. With less than a quarter of the tank left and sun going down managed to get to the campsite in time for dinner, WIN.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 12, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> What the hell do you need a weight vest for? Please don't say running...
> 
> Edit: Exo beat me to my point. That's what I get for not reading the rest of the thread...
> 
> Running with a weighted vest is absolutely terrible for your knees and back, even if you don't have weight to lose (that means you, Robby...). Ruck it if you're just trying to get used to working with a kit on, but even that's not necessary if you're in decent shape. Working with a kit is more awkward than physically taxing, but a weighted vest won't help with that part.



The biggest thing I wanted it for is breathing heavily with a constricting best on. That was my biggest issue the last time around.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 12, 2014)

In 10 days I'll be LA bound. Good bye 29 degree weather.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 12, 2014)

It's currently 10 below and snowing. Yaaay.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 13, 2014)

Sitting on scene for about an hour and a half waiting for a bariatric for a patient with a BP of 60/40 even after 2L of NS is a lot of paperwork.


----------



## Fire51 (Nov 13, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Sitting on scene for about an hour and a half waiting for a bariatric for a patient with a BP of 60/40 even after 2L of NS is a lot of paperwork.



A hour and a half that would suck! I guess in a big city it would be harder to get the bariatric ambulance to a location in a timely manner.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 13, 2014)

Fire51 said:


> A hour and a half that would suck! I guess in a big city it would be harder to get the bariatric ambulance to a location in a timely manner.


I'm not even in a big city. The bariatric unit is not normally staffed. So when someone needs it a BLS crew had to drive to get the unit, check the unit out, and then meet up with us on scene.


----------



## Fire51 (Nov 13, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I'm not even in a big city. The bariatric unit is not normally staffed. So when someone needs it a BLS crew had to drive to get the unit, check the unit out, and then meet up with us on scene.



Yes. I was just saying that it could take longer with the distance in a big city compared to a small town. But now that I think about it, it could take longer in a small town. depending on the place because I started ems in a small town but we serviced places in the middle of no where and that could take forever for a bariatric unit. Either way, it sucks when you have to call for a bariatric unit.


----------



## MrJones (Nov 13, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Sitting on scene for about an hour and a half waiting for a bariatric for a patient with a BP of 60/40 even after 2L of NS is a lot of paperwork.


Why no pharmaceuticals?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 13, 2014)

MrJones said:


> Why no pharmaceuticals?


I contacted base to ask about getting either a dop or Epi drip but they just wanted us to go with NS. We transported another patient to the same hospital several hours later and they have a total of 6L in her with a crappy pressure still. They still haven't given any medications. They were just starting an art line on her.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Nov 13, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I contacted base to ask about getting either a dop or Epi drip but they just wanted us to go with NS. We transported another patient to the same hospital several hours later and they have a total of 6L in her with a crappy pressure still. They still haven't given any medications. They were just starting an art line on her.



Smells like sepsis


----------



## Clare (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh Google Translate app I love you! You are a lifesaver for patients who speak no English, or for me, who doesn't speak their language!


----------



## MrJones (Nov 13, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I contacted base to ask about getting either a dop or Epi drip but they just wanted us to go with NS. We transported another patient to the same hospital several hours later and they have a total of 6L in her with a crappy pressure still. They still haven't given any medications. They were just starting an art line on her.



I would love to know their rationale....


----------



## Anjel (Nov 13, 2014)

I managed to take apart my gun, clean it , and put it back together with no extra pieces left over lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 13, 2014)

MrJones said:


> I would love to know their rationale....


No clue. Without base order for the drip there isn't much I can do in the field aside from fluid bolus


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 13, 2014)

Burritomedic1127 said:


> Smells like sepsis


Respirations were 18 and clear, patient had a normal temp and was not altered in the slightest. I believe I heard the PA say her WBC came back WNL.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 13, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I managed to take apart my gun, clean it , and put it back together with no extra pieces left over lol


Hopefully the function check went well...


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 13, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I managed to take apart my gun, clean it , and put it back together with no extra pieces left over lol


Did you perform a desk pop to check it?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 13, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> Hopefully the function check went well...





STXmedic said:


> Did you perform a desk pop to check it?



It clicked when I pulled the trigger. Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 13, 2014)

Anjel said:


> It clicked when I pulled the trigger. Is that what you're talking about?


That's usually part of the function check. Google your model with function check and you'll see what's involved specifically for your pistol.

Click and not falling apart is usually a good sign!


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 14, 2014)

Anjel said:


> It clicked when I pulled the trigger. Is that what you're talking about?



Then you load a full magazine, rack the slide and check you have a round in the chamber, goto your nearest computer desk and fire it loudly into the air...everyone here has done a desk pop...


----------



## Anjel (Nov 14, 2014)

Uhhhh I don't think my husband would like me shooting a gun into the ceiling lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 14, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> Then you load a full magazine, rack the slide and check you have a round in the chamber, goto your nearest computer desk and fire it loudly into the air...everyone here has done a desk pop...


I remember seeing this in a movie or series on TV haha


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 14, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Uhhhh I don't think my husband would like me shooting a gun into the ceiling lol



here Anjel:


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 14, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I remember seeing this in a movie or series on TV haha


Sigh....y'all are killing me smalls....

None of you guys saw the movie The Other Guys??? Hilarious movie, go see it (and I'm normally the one living under the rock not seeing movies that the rest of the world has  lol)







In completely unrelated tangent....one of my coworkers was blowing up my phone today (that's what I get for forgetting it in the ambulance while in the station) damn near begging me to swap shifts with him for tomorrow (I was scheduled for a 12 hour shift, him a 24 hour shift)....when I finally get a hold of him he said no, no real reason other than he wanted an extra night off at home with his wife....so being the nice guy I swapped shifts since my only plans for tomorrow night was zone out on the couch in front of the tv lol (I didn't ask why he blew up my phone instead of some one else's but oh well) So now I'm working a 24 hour shift at our slow station where I'll be running as many calls as I would've in my 12 hour station


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 14, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Sigh....y'all are killing me smalls....
> 
> None of you guys saw the movie The Other Guys??? Hilarious movie, go see it (and I'm normally the one living under the rock not seeing movies that the rest of the world has  lol)
> 
> ...


I remembered watching it. I'm not a fan of Will Ferrell.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 14, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> here Anjel:



Thank you. Lol 

Never seen it. And STX... You're an *** lol


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 14, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I remembered watching it. I'm not a fan of Will Ferrell.


Hey, you don't say that.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 14, 2014)

Ok soooo this lil guy decided to bite me today so I had to find him and exact my revenge...


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Nov 14, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> Ok soooo this lil guy decided to bite me today so I had to find him and exact my revenge...
> View attachment 1605


Oh my god


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 14, 2014)

beano said:


> Oh my god



i feel this was a wasted opportunity to scare the s*** outta my wife if she were here haha


----------



## Anjel (Nov 14, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> i feel this was a wasted opportunity to scare the s*** outta my wife if she were here haha



I would divorce you lol

What the hell Is that thing!?


----------



## Clare (Nov 14, 2014)

If I didn't need money I'd ring up Control and tell them I'm just not coming back.

Um, now taking donations?


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 14, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I would divorce you lol
> 
> What the hell Is that thing!?



lol fair one, its a camel spider...fairly harmless other than infection. He was hiding behind a book i went for and bit me. I spent 30minutes hunting him down after that to get him, I promise you though he is most certainly going in one of my colleagues beds tonight hahaha


----------



## Angel (Nov 14, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> lol fair one, its a camel spider...fairly harmless other than infection. He was hiding behind a book i went for and bit me. I spent 30minutes hunting him down after that to get him, I promise you though he is most certainly going in one of my colleagues beds tonight hahaha




ewwwwwwww!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 14, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> Ok soooo this lil guy decided to bite me today so I had to find him and exact my revenge...
> View attachment 1605


Burn it with fire. Send it back to the hell it crawled out from


----------



## Anjel (Nov 14, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Burn it with fire. Send it back to the hell it


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 14, 2014)

Debating doing another specialty cert testing. Company will pay for C-NPT or CCP-C. Debating which I should do


----------



## Aprz (Nov 14, 2014)

Just put in my two weeks notice with the company I am currently at. Joining the dark side.


----------



## Angel (Nov 14, 2014)

Aprz said:


> Just put in my two weeks notice with the company I am currently at. Joining the dark side.



911?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 15, 2014)

First night shift in a while tomorrow...worked 0500-1700 today then 1630-0430 tomorrow...what the f was I thinking?


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 15, 2014)

Sigh. ..it's to damn early in the morning for this when my partner and one of our medics have a dispute with each other. .while on a call at 1:30 in the friggin morning


----------



## exodus (Nov 15, 2014)

You guys are dual EMT's, right?


----------



## Clare (Nov 15, 2014)

Talking to one of the medical students tonight.  I am really liking the idea of psychiatry.  

Funny thing is on the road I really don't like mental health - there is not a lot we can do for them and more often that not the cops have shown up which doesn't really help the situation and I feel like telling the cops to F/O but I can't really do that now can I.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Nov 15, 2014)

I just finished my rotation in psych.  On the medical side, a lot of energy was spent on diagnosis and treatment.  With in-patients, it was a lot of dose-adjusting with the end goal being a safe discharge.  With ED consults it was dispo-decision making, and maybe starting some meds with peeps who would be admitted.  In this setting I wasn't really exposed to any psychotherapy.  Anyways, my point is that the mental health workers, nurses, and therapists has way more interaction on a daily basis with the patients, and lots more hands-on working on skills than the docs did. Something to think about if you like mental patients.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 15, 2014)

Angel said:


> 911?


Yep.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 15, 2014)

We got raped yesterday/last night  3 minutes of sleep....


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm a proctor  at my old school  for mock registry  exam. First time as a proctor (AED). Really  nice to be on this side of it.


----------



## Angel (Nov 15, 2014)

Aprz said:


> Yep.



Nice, it's a lot more fun. You gonna be able to upgrade once you're a medic?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> We got raped yesterday/last night  3 minutes of sleep....


Did they at least buy you dinner first?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 15, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Did they at least buy you dinner first?



When we do we get a 20 dollar meal credit. It eases the pain.


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 15, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> First night shift in a while tomorrow...worked 0500-1700 today then 1630-0430 tomorrow...what the f was I thinking?


 
I know how you feel. I work 3 days in a row. 6a-6a,6p-6a,6p-6a, 4 days off. This week was slow though.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 15, 2014)

beano said:


> I just finished my rotation in psych.  On the medical side, a lot of energy was spent on diagnosis and treatment.  With in-patients, it was a lot of dose-adjusting with the end goal being a safe discharge.  With ED consults it was dispo-decision making, and maybe starting some meds with peeps who would be admitted.  In this setting I wasn't really exposed to any psychotherapy.  Anyways, my point is that the mental health workers, nurses, and therapists has way more interaction on a daily basis with the patients, and lots more hands-on working on skills than the docs did. Something to think about if you like mental patients.


I noticed much the same thing during my psych rotation in nursing school... The nurses spent LOTS of time with the patients and could _usually_ spot (and stop) trouble coming before it was readily apparent. I'm still in awe of that...


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 15, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> We got raped yesterday/last night  3 minutes of sleep....


Were they kind enough to at least _not_ use a sandpaper condom?


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 15, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Did they at least buy you dinner first?


Luckily our Lt got us out for a few so we could get back and eat dinner. Even cold dinner is delicious when you're famished. Lol


Akulahawk said:


> Were they kind enough to at least _not_ use a sandpaper condom?


I don't know, I do still feel a bit abrased...


----------



## Aprz (Nov 15, 2014)

Angel said:


> Nice, it's a lot more fun. You gonna be able to upgrade once you're a medic?


To be honest, I am not sure. It sounds like there isn't a lot of turn over there so I am somewhat expecting to have to wait for an open medic position once I get my license. I'll find out.


----------



## Angel (Nov 16, 2014)

Aprz said:


> To be honest, I am not sure. It sounds like there isn't a lot of turn over there so I am somewhat expecting to have to wait for an open medic position once I get my license. I'll find out.



Well that's a good thing at least. Now Im curious...


I was watching diners drives and dives now I want to go to chop house burgers in Arlington! I should plan a road trip to Texas


----------



## Tigger (Nov 16, 2014)

My partner and I have started our third consecutive Denzel movie of the shift. And we started with both Hunger Games. Today has been a day.


----------



## Angel (Nov 16, 2014)

@Tigger  Haha which movies?


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 16, 2014)

Sigh...just found out I HAVE to be in San Diego Thursday night...fortunately I'm not working that day, but I am on Wednesday, so I just sent an email asking if anyone wants to do a trade for Monday (my only off day this week when you factor in my monthly drill) so I have Wed off to pack and do laundry and whatnot....Now time to see who checks their city email on a Sunday


----------



## Tigger (Nov 16, 2014)

Angel said:


> @Tigger  Haha which movies?



I barely remember now, my brain is now non functional. 

The Pelican Brief, John Q, and Fallen. All five consecutively, with no break. It's a new record, especially considering how hard it is snowing. We had two calls during the run but dispatch messed both of them up and they weren't in our district. Hooray?


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 16, 2014)

Tigger said:


> I barely remember now, my brain is now non functional.
> 
> The Pelican Brief, John Q, and Fallen. All five consecutively, with no break. It's a new record, especially considering how hard it is snowing. We had two calls during the run but dispatch messed both of them up and they weren't in our district. Hooray?


 
I'm all for having a slow day, but after a while I start to get a little stir crazy during a 24.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 16, 2014)

If we don't start running calls again soon I'm gonna lose it. I've been detailed out to our substation which is rather slow while some new hires get orientated at the station that has actual call volume. Usually we switch stations every three shifts, but I'm on my fifth shift now out there...


----------



## Angel (Nov 16, 2014)

@Tigger Geez what's up with that?! I love not running calls at my IFT job (especially since 60% of them are 40-120 mins out of town) but 911 would prob drive me crazy too. I like the drama I guess. 
I've only seen John Q of those movies you listed though. 

I finally got my leather man  raptor and its pretty dang sturdy, I ordered an extra belt clip though...on accident. Should've read better. 

@Chewy20, you ever been to that place? The host makes everything seem good but his reaction to that burger has me convinced.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 16, 2014)

Our substation is in the middle of nowhere. There is nothing to do besides shovel snow and work on the truck when it comes to actual work activities. We work out too I guess, but I enjoy running calls so I get all cabin fevery.


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 16, 2014)

@Angel I haven't but I have heard of it. Next time I am out that way for a Stars game or something I will probably stop by. I try not to watch those shows lol, makes me go out and spend money on a big meal usually.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Nov 16, 2014)

BOOM!!! Falcons win it. Again in dramatic fashion. And we are now atop the NFC South with a 4-6 record. Whatever works...


----------



## Anjel (Nov 16, 2014)

But how bout them Lions!??


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 16, 2014)

Anjel said:


> But how bout them Lions!??


Who?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 16, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Who?



My special Detroit Lions. They aren't loosing every single game lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm working.  Does anyone know how  the Cardinals  are doing?


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 16, 2014)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm working.  Does anyone know how  the Cardinals  are doing?


They're winning 14-3 at the moment


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Our substation is in the middle of nowhere. There is nothing to do besides shovel snow and work on the truck when it comes to actual work activities. We work out too I guess, but I enjoy running calls so I get all cabin fevery.


 
I can't stand sitting around all day. Goes by so damn slow.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 16, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I can't stand sitting around all day. Goes by so damn slow.


I haven't even seen the station since shift change


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 16, 2014)

Three cardiac arrests today, and not even half way through our shift...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 16, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Three cardiac arrests today, and not even half way through our shift...


Keep that bad juju to yourself


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 16, 2014)

Dang, I got a little excited for this, tones go off for a house fire in our first in district, just a few blocks up the road actually, dispatch notes on the MTD say smoke coming out of the windows and flames coming from the bathroom. ..our engine races out of quarters, we on the ambulance going code 2 pull up to stage half a block out as the reports comes in..."food on the stove, all units can cancel"


----------



## Clare (Nov 17, 2014)

Flames coming out the bathroom? Goodness me, I can only imagine that somebody ate something far too spicy for dinner last night!


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 17, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Three cardiac arrests today, and not even half way through our shift...



Must be all that Texan cuisine having an effect on the population lol whataburger hmmmmm


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 17, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Three cardiac arrests today, and not even half way through our shift...



Yea that's a ****ty day right there. All working?


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 17, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> Must be all that Texan cuisine having an effect on the population lol whataburger hmmmmm


Haha no joke! Whataburger and jaliscos!


Handsome Robb said:


> Yea that's a ****ty day right there. All working?


First in on all three; all three were relatively young; all three presented with asystole but with known downtimes that were far too recent to be called doa; two of the three got ROSC; and one of those two actually has a chance of walking out of the hospital (spontaneous respirations and purposeful movements during transport).


----------



## Clare (Nov 17, 2014)

I've only had two cardiac arrests go well; one was a guy in PEA who converted into VF after couple shocks and walked out of the hospital two weeks later.  The other was  guy in the park who got VF, the Firefighters with an AED got to him in 3 minutes.  He was awake and out of ICU a day later. 

I think it was perhaps the fire truck must have been driving by or something ... a response time of three minutes (even for the firefighters who only work 1% of their time) is just unreal.  Or maybe the firefighters went to the park for a walk because they got bored sitting in front of the telly. 

If we could get somebody to an arrest in three minutes, be it a fire truck, police, sanitation workers, mailman or phone repair van with an AED then perhaps we'd be looking at massively increased survival.  

I hope your cardiac arrests survive mate.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 17, 2014)

Just interviewed for a part time gig. Looks like it'll be fun.  

A guy asked me, seriously... "Have you ever heard of RSI?"

Me: "is that where you put the tube thing in the patients wind pipe after you knock em out?"

They're still gonna hire me. Hahaha.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 17, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Just interviewed for a part time gig. Looks like it'll be fun.
> 
> A guy asked me, seriously... "Have you ever heard of RSI?"
> 
> ...


I forget if I should aim for the hole on top or on bottom...50/50 shot right?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 17, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> I forget if I should aim for the hole on top or on bottom...50/50 shot right?



any port in a storm.


----------



## vcuemt (Nov 18, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> any port in a storm.


been there before...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 18, 2014)

Put two medics on a truck together here...get one cool call outta the gate and the rest are all BLS all day. I'm sure tomorrow when I'm with an emt it'll be all ALS.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 18, 2014)

Our day has literally been ****. First call a ruptured colostomy bag. And then we had an ALOC patient covered head to toe in fecal matter and fecal matter all over his apartment.


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 18, 2014)

Toned out for a box alarm last night, as we show up the thing is already burnt to the ground. Fire calls over the radio "we have a barn fully involved." You kidding me? I'm no firefighter thank god, but I could have put that thing out with a garden hose. Sat there for a while then was relieved. Now I know how they feel when they get toned to medical calls. Yuck.


----------



## TRSpeed (Nov 18, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Toned out for a box alarm last night, as we show up the thing is already burnt to the ground. Fire calls over the radio "we have a barn fully involved." You kidding me? I'm no firefighter thank god, but I could have put that thing out with a garden hose. Sat there for a while then was relieved. Now I know how they feel when they get toned to medical calls. Yuck.


Can You Guys tech calls or does the medic 2 (medic) have to attend the calls.??


----------



## Tigger (Nov 18, 2014)

Dispatch is being manned by an animal control officer. Seems legit.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 19, 2014)

So I'm working my normal 12 hour car, 0730-1930. Now we use a regional dispatch (one center for 12 cities plus the local airport), they know we go out of service at 1930, but won't put us OOS automatically, we have to call them over the radio, and they have absolutely zero qualms about dispatching us to a call if we haven't done so yet  as proven tonight when I try to call out, well it was a tie whether the squelch of my radio or "Pre-alert" popped up on the MDT first...


----------



## Anjel (Nov 19, 2014)

Does anyone wear gloves under their nitrile gloves? It's so cold and my hands are always frozen.


----------



## Angel (Nov 19, 2014)

got fired after i quit today....
over that bs taxi call we ran monday. 
no more emt jobs for me!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 19, 2014)

Congradolences? I guess


----------



## Angel (Nov 19, 2014)

lol thanks! i shouldve left when i got my medic job but it was the easiest money i ever made.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 19, 2014)

Angel said:


> got fired after i quit today....
> over that bs taxi call we ran monday.
> no more emt jobs for me!


On to bigger and better things! No sense in working for anyone that sketchy any longer than you have to.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 19, 2014)

A local FF/EMT's house burnt down last night when she was working. Her station was first due. I can't imagine what it would be like to hear your own address come over the radio for a working structure fire! Fortunately no humans were hurt as no one was home, but they lost pets and a lot of belongings.


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 19, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> Can You Guys tech calls or does the medic 2 (medic) have to attend the calls.??


 
We tech calls. Can do some pretty good ones ourselves, but if its a serious ALS call fire will be driving anyways and I will be in the back.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 19, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Does anyone wear gloves under their nitrile gloves? It's so cold and my hands are always frozen.


When it's that cold out, I break out my Glove Mate liners. Keeps my hands warm but, alas, my fingers still get a bit cold. Sometimes I've been known to wear them when it's way hot out as it helps me put gloves on my sweaty hands.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 19, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> When it's that cold out, I break out my Glove Mate liners. Keeps my hands warm but, alas, my fingers still get a bit cold. Sometimes I've been known to wear them when it's way hot out as it helps me put gloves on my sweaty hands.



Ah thanks! Maybe I'll look into that. That way my fingers are still available for IV starts. It's just so damn cold already, that I'm scared how the actual winter is going to be.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 19, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Ah thanks! Maybe I'll look into that. That way my fingers are still available for IV starts. It's just so damn cold already, that I'm scared how the actual winter is going to be.


I first learned about the Glove Mates liners about 15 years ago. A CALSTAR flight nurse introduced me to them on one particularly hot summer day. A few weeks later I found a box and started using them. What's really awesome about them is that unless they get dirty or stinky, you can use a single pair pretty much all day and toss them when you need to. Of course for certain runs, I've been known to just toss the pair along with the gloves. They're meant to be disposable. In a pinch, if you're just looking for something to help out with getting gloves on and off of sweaty hands, you also could just get a box of tubular net bandage material, cut a small length of that stuff and use it like the aforementioned glove mates.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 19, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Does anyone wear gloves under their nitrile gloves? It's so cold and my hands are always frozen.


@Anjel I wear nitrile gloves under search gloves when I go through people's pockets...had too many close calls with needle stick and the IV drug users so I bought a pair of puncture proof search gloves. 

As far as gloves under my nitrile gloves, no. I usually will move to the unit pretty quickly if it's that cold outside. I'm a mountain kid though so my cold is colder than most people's definition of cold.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 19, 2014)

So a firefighter in my medic internship area was arrested while on duty for murder. 

Apparently the police department came in to the station during the night with guns drawn and raided it and then arrested the firefighter...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 19, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> So a firefighter in my medic internship area was arrested while on duty for murder.
> 
> Apparently the police department came in to the station during the night with guns drawn and raided it and then arrested the firefighter...


Any further info on this?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 19, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Any further info on this?


I haven't seen any news stories about it but we were told directly from the fire chief


----------



## Anjel (Nov 19, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> @Anjel I wear nitrile gloves under search gloves when I go through people's pockets...had too many close calls with needle stick and the IV drug users so I bought a pair of puncture proof search gloves.
> 
> As far as gloves under my nitrile gloves, no. I usually will move to the unit pretty quickly if it's that cold outside. I'm a mountain kid though so my cold is colder than most people's definition of cold.



It's been 14*ish. It's the car accident usually where my fingers feel like they are going to fall off. And we've had a lot of roll overs lately.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Nov 19, 2014)

Apparently, one of the maintenance crews clearing some trees at the hospital crashed their truck into the hospital...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 19, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I haven't seen any news stories about it but we were told directly from the fire chief


Was this by chance the related to the murder at the BNSF facilities in Tehachapi?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm honestly not sure. We weren't able to ask too much info since we were on a call.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 19, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Was this by chance the related to the murder at the BNSF facilities in Tehachapi?


Edit: yes it is related to the murder there.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 19, 2014)

Ah... Yeah. We've heard about it as well down here.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 19, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Ah... Yeah. We've heard about it as well down here.


Well there is going to be an open fire medic position...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 19, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well there is going to be an open fire medic position...


No thanks! That's all you Desert!


----------



## terrible one (Nov 20, 2014)

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2014...-conspired-to-murder-her-husband-in-redlands/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 20, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> No thanks! That's all you Desert!


For their pay I may..


----------



## terrible one (Nov 20, 2014)

I believe Redlands Fire was accepting apps prior to this situation.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 20, 2014)

terrible one said:


> I believe Redlands Fire was accepting apps prior to this situation.


That is correct


----------



## Anjel (Nov 20, 2014)

terrible one said:


> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2014...-conspired-to-murder-her-husband-in-redlands/



I can see the dateline episode forming already.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Nov 20, 2014)

And now Keith Morrison presents: Mystery in the rail yard.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 20, 2014)

"And when we come back... We'll find out if a hero.... Became a villain".


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 20, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> @AnjelI'm a mountain kid though so my cold is colder than most people's definition of cold.


So cold for you starts at about 50?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 20, 2014)

So I get recommended a book to use to study for the C-NPT exam... and the cheapest it is is 325! Holy hell


----------



## Anjel (Nov 20, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> So cold for you starts at about 50?



That's tshirt weather


----------



## Angel (Nov 20, 2014)

i find myself really really unhappy with the state of private ems...i also dont see myself becoming a fire fighter. i dont know if i should just give up all together and go for PA school which was my original goal or stick with it but find some better circumstances. im tired of working so hard and making peanuts (i know im preaching to the choir)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 20, 2014)

Angel said:


> i find myself really really unhappy with the state of private ems...i also dont see myself becoming a fire fighter. i dont know if i should just give up all together and go for PA school which was my original goal or stick with it but find some better circumstances. im tired of working so hard and making peanuts (i know im preaching to the choir)



Or, ya know, move to a place where single role medics are treated well and make a decent wage.


----------



## Angel (Nov 20, 2014)

im working on it. the hardest part it where...i kind of try to go off other peoples posts and texas seems to be the most popular.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 20, 2014)

I'll say it one last time, cause I know you'll probably get tired of hearing it. But if you're not keen on moving out of state, you should reapply at Hall. I'd also recommend you check out Liberty Ambulance of Ridgecrest. You have your medic and some experience now, so who knows what will happen. There are several of us on here that can provide more info if you'd like.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 20, 2014)

I vote Texas or Florida


----------



## Angel (Nov 20, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I vote Texas or Florida



why florida? or where in florida...ive rarely seen them mentioned here...


----------



## Tigger (Nov 21, 2014)

Please someone tell me why operational preceptor is driving 65mph through uncontrolled left turn lanes on a non divided 4 lane road in heavy traffic. Do as I say, not as I do?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 21, 2014)

Angel said:


> why florida? or where in florida...ive rarely seen them mentioned here...


The more i look the more I'm finding about a half dozen good county services in Florida


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Nov 21, 2014)

Trying hard to finish my masters thesis today but not having much luck in the concentration dept.  I actually have the problem of too much content (a situation which I've never been in before).  Need to clean up and condense and lose about 2 pages.  I am finding it hard to accept a hard cap on length of a masters paper.

Anyway, I compared new oral anticoagulants (pradaxa, eliquis, xarelto) to warfarin.  I compared both risk of stroke and risk of major bleeding.  All were as effective as warfarin in reducing stroke risk.  Xarelto was no different than warfarin.  Pradaxa reduced stroke even more than warfarin, and had less intracranial hemorrhage, but increased rates of GI bleed.  Eliquis had both reduced rates of stroke AND reduced rates of major bleeding than warfarin.  

Interesting no?  When I was in the field I hardly ever saw patients on any of these new drugs.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 21, 2014)

beano said:


> Trying hard to finish my masters thesis today but not having much luck in the concentration dept.  I actually have the problem of too much content (a situation which I've never been in before).  Need to clean up and condense and lose about 2 pages.  I am finding it hard to accept a hard cap on length of a masters paper.
> 
> Anyway, I compared new oral anticoagulants (pradaxa, eliquis, xarelto) to warfarin.  I compared both risk of stroke and risk of major bleeding.  All were as effective as warfarin in reducing stroke risk.  Xarelto was no different than warfarin.  Pradaxa reduced stroke even more than warfarin, and had less intracranial hemorrhage, but increased rates of GI bleed.  Eliquis had both reduced rates of stroke AND reduced rates of major bleeding than warfarin.
> 
> Interesting no?  When I was in the field I hardly ever saw patients on any of these new drugs.



I've been seeing a lot more of these new drugs, particularly Xarelto and Pradaxa. Eliquis seems less common for whatever reason. By any chance is this paper going to be published or available publicly at some point?


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hmm.Spending my OT shift today as a single medic all day. It's really strange to not have a partner for the first time in my EMS career. We're trying out a new pilot program with some split resources, so this is certainly a new experience for me. I don't make it to this side of the county all that often, so it's probably good for me to see it first hand anyway!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 21, 2014)

Epc instructor teaching today. Yay


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Nov 21, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> I've been seeing a lot more of these new drugs, particularly Xarelto and Pradaxa. Eliquis seems less common for whatever reason. By any chance is this paper going to be published or available publicly at some point?



I was hoping to adapt it into a publishable paper for JAAPA but other things are becoming a priority, ie. graduating, passing boards, getting a job.  Adapting it would take substantial editing as right now its about 30 pages. I am doing a poster presentation at Tufts Medical Center.  I can forward the paper to you when its finished.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 21, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Hmm.Spending my OT shift today as a single medic all day. It's really strange to not have a partner for the first time in my EMS career. We're trying out a new pilot program with some split resources, so this is certainly a new experience for me. I don't make it to this side of the county all that often, so it's probably good for me to see it first hand anyway!



That's the part I miss most. I LOVE working as a single medic.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 21, 2014)

Well officially laid off for the fire season. Pretty sweet changes on here, I like it!


----------



## exodus (Nov 22, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> Well officially laid off for the fire season. Pretty sweet changes on here, I like it!



Time to bring in that 55% without working through unemployment. If you haven't, perfect time to get paid to do medic school


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 22, 2014)

exodus said:


> Time to bring in that 55% without working through unemployment. If you haven't, perfect time to get paid to do medic school



Funny how you mentioned that haha. It's actually in my plans to do that, but first things first its time to renew my EMT cert. plus I have to knock out the pre reqs for medic school. I do believe all I need is A&P for the school I'm looking at... time to look for that class, not to stoked about it since I had a hard time with it in EMT school... 2 years ago...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 22, 2014)

Just had to walk out of my patients room after giving a hand over to the nurse. Nurse said "ooh you're a student? Well just so you know don't ever give a patient nitro without a line on them". 

I'm a student so I can't afford to have a nurse make a complaint about me.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 22, 2014)

And I'm done. Graduating with


DesertEMT66 said:


> Just had to walk out of my patients room after giving a hand over to the nurse. Nurse said "ooh you're a student? Well just so you know don't ever give a patient nitro without a line on them".
> 
> I'm a student so I can't afford to have a nurse make a complaint about me.



It is sound advice, but a bit misguided.


----------



## Angel (Nov 22, 2014)

Why? I wouldn't delay nitro for the sake of an IV.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 22, 2014)

Angel said:


> Why? I wouldn't delay nitro for the sake of an IV.


"Nitro could drop their pressure". While yes it could however in this case I would be highly surprised. 58 female with angina and no other medical history. Takes her own nitro. Went to urgent care and they helped her with a dose (no IV) and had slight improvement in pain. EKG was normal. 

I hate the excuse about never give nitro without a line. How many patients take nitro on a day to day basis with no line and have no ill effects from it?


----------



## Angel (Nov 22, 2014)

That's ridiculous. And sucks you can't really defend your treatment. Although its a perfect moment to explain your train of thought to your preceptor, even though I'm sure they watched you do it and likely agree with you.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 22, 2014)

Angel said:


> That's ridiculous. And sucks you can't really defend your treatment. Although its a perfect moment to explain your train of thought to your preceptor, even though I'm sure they watched you do it and likely agree with you.


Preceptor was on the same exact page as me. When I told him about it he said "awwww, he must be a new nurse" haha.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 22, 2014)

In DE, NTG without a line or without a med control variance,is a protocol violation and will get you flagged in QI.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 22, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> In DE, NTG without a line or without a med control variance,is a protocol violation and will get you flagged in QI.


Thankfully it's not in ours. Our chest pain protocol is systolic greater than 90, do not delay NTG admin for a line. Line does have to be started for second dose.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 22, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Just had to walk out of my patients room after giving a hand over to the nurse. Nurse said "ooh you're a student? Well just so you know don't ever give a patient nitro without a line on them".
> 
> I'm a student so I can't afford to have a nurse make a complaint about me.


While I may give NTG before I have a line, I will certainly get a line before I transfer care.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 22, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> In DE, NTG without a line or without a med control variance,is a protocol violation and will get you flagged in QI.


Well, in this case we would have been okay since Desert mentioned she takes her own NTG.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 22, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Well, in this case we would have been okay since Desert mentioned she takes her own NTG.



D'oh. Missed that! Good catch.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 22, 2014)

"You cannot breathe with a vagina wrapped around your chest" 

Gotta love random quotes from EPC class


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 22, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> "You cannot breathe with a vagina wrapped around your chest"
> 
> Gotta love random quotes from EPC class


I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 23, 2014)

We can give up to 3 doses of NTG with or without a line as long as their SBP is greater than 100mmHg.

I've done it but I prefer to have a line first. Usually a good assessment will clue you in on if they're preload dependent or not but after seeing more than a few patients drop their pressure drastically I will usually either have a line started or be in the process of starting one before I give any NTG. 

Yea people take it at home but considering there's not a ton of proof as far as its benefit outside of pain management and the associated risks personally I think having a line is prudent.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 23, 2014)

Our protocols say "consider early vascular access". We have no cap on how much nitro we can give before base contact. As long as the patient has pain and the patients BP is good we can keep on going


----------



## Anjel (Nov 23, 2014)

BP greater that 120 and we don't have to have a line first.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Nov 23, 2014)

**** the Falcons. Fire Mike Smith!!! Someone please tell me how you can possibly lose the game with 55 seconds left and you're leading. Also, you took a timeout on a 3rd and 2 and then threw on said 3rd and 2, whereas you could've either run the clock out or forced the other team to take 2 of their timeouts...


----------



## MrJones (Nov 23, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> **** the Falcons. Fire Mike Smith!!! Someone please tell me how you can possibly lose the game with 55 seconds left and you're leading. Also, you took a timeout on a 3rd and 2 and then threw on said 3rd and 2, whereas you could've either run the clock out or forced the other team to take 2 of their timeouts...



Here's a towel you can use to dry your tears....


----------



## Angel (Nov 24, 2014)

Really? How restrictive. there is no absolute requirement when an line has to be started. What if they're  a REALLY hard stick, IO/EJ is not indicated and they have cardiac chest pain? Do you stop the nitro? Call for an IO/EJ?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 24, 2014)

Angel said:


> Really? How restrictive. there is no absolute requirement when an line has to be started. What if they're  a REALLY hard stick, IO/EJ is not indicated and they have cardiac chest pain? Do you stop the nitro? Call for an IO/EJ?


That's what I was thinking aswell. I'm not going to be doing an IO or an EJ on someone who has a GCS of 15 and perfect vitals just for me to give nitro (in my case the lady used heroin for 20 years and only stopped because she could no longer find veins).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 24, 2014)

I put EJs in people all the time who have a GCS of 15 and need a line...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 24, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I put EJs in people all the time who have a GCS of 15 and need a line...


Key phrase being need a line


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 24, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Key phrase being need a line



If your index of suspicion is high enough to be treating someone for ACS I'd argue they need a line...but we also have an "ACS" protocol rather than a "Chest Pain" protocol.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Nov 24, 2014)

BP above 100 and need to have a line, if not its med control


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2014)

You can give NTG without a line. It's a simple med control contact. "hey doc, I'm having a hard fine getting a line, are you out if I give the NTG without access?" 

I'd never had a doc say no. 

But I would also argue that if you're treating a patient with the ACS protocol, they need access.


----------



## exodus (Nov 24, 2014)

You guys are getting on topic


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 24, 2014)

No indictment in the Michael Brown case... guess Ferguson, MO is getting a second Brown stain tonight.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 24, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> No indictment in the Michael Brown case... guess Ferguson, MO is getting a second Brown stain tonight.


Not at all surprised in either instance. Lots of tear gas, some rioting/vandalism. Hopefully nobody dies.


----------



## Angel (Nov 24, 2014)

haha blame @DesertEMT66 

ugh, for once i was hoping the cop would be found indicted/guilty.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 24, 2014)

Angel said:


> haha blame @DesertEMT66
> 
> ugh, for once i was hoping the cop would be found indicted/guilty.


Why?


----------



## Angel (Nov 24, 2014)

i dont think a badge should justify or excuse murder


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 25, 2014)

No it doesn't. ...but the Grand Jury after seeing all the evidence and hearing all the witness testimony and otherwise having access to a **** ton more facts than we do have said the evidence simply does not support bringing criminal charges against the officer in question.


----------



## Angel (Nov 25, 2014)

and it NEVER does. Theres just so much bias out there its sickening. however i know the problem wont be fixed any time soon.

Crazy

http://news.kron4.com/news/photos-p...downtown-oakland-following-ferguson-decision/


----------



## exodus (Nov 25, 2014)

Angel said:


> i dont think a badge should justify or excuse murder


Did you even watch the press conference about it?

It's painfully obvious it was a clean shoot.  All the "witnesses" were found to be lieing, and none of the physical evidence matched their stories.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 25, 2014)

Angel said:


> i dont think a badge should justify or excuse murder


So if you're being assaulted, you're just going to sit back and take it? More power to you. The jury couldn't even find enough evidence to indict him, let alone charge and convict him. He did nothing wrong, and was well within his rights to protect himself.


----------



## Angel (Nov 25, 2014)

I think I was speaking in pretty general terms was I not? Its not JUST about mike brown. It's way bigger than that, this is just the most recent and most publicized, in a while. There will be more cases just like this, and the outcome will be the same unfortunately. 
I dont expect anyone here to understand or even care, Im just saying what I think and feel about the issue. 

Carry on


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 25, 2014)

Angel said:


> i dont think a badge should justify or excuse murder



Agreed, however there was no evidence supporting bringing a murder charge against him. 

Yea some cops are pricks, and more than a few have been charged in situations like this as well as convicted, we don't hear about those nearly as much though because it doesn't make for "good news".


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 25, 2014)

This is the most recent and publicized incident of what? A justifiable shooting while a peace officer is in the course of his duties? If there are more incidents, I hope they are very similar to this- a peace officer performing his duties appropriately and within the constraints of the law.

You're right, I don't understand. What I'm taking away from your comment is "Killing is bad, police officers shouldn't be allowed to kill, so just let criminals do what they want and don't let police officers intervene because a POS might get shot."


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 25, 2014)

Given what I've seen to date, the facts support the shooting of Michael Brown (and unfortunately his death) as a justifiable use of deadly force. Had Michael Brown survived, not only would this have not "gone national" it wouldn't have made the local news for more than a day or so. Michael Brown would probably have been charged with aggravated assault on a Peace Officer at the minimum, and possibly attempted homicide of a Police Officer. Michael Brown was NOT a small guy and clearly has used his physical size in the commission of a robbery just a few minutes prior. Physical size is definitely considered when dealing with disparity of force problems. 

If I'm armed and someone is attacking me _knowing_ that I'm armed and they're not, that's a problem. If the person attacking me is much larger, that's an additional problem, especially if I'm being charged at from < 23 feet. 

Just so you know, there have been cases where Police Officers have committed crimes against the public and are now in prison themselves for having become criminals. 

In this particular instance, this is a "good shoot." If the Officer hadn't shot Michael Brown, it would likely have been a funeral scene for the Officer and his family.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2014)

Angel said:


> i dont think a badge should justify or excuse murder



Sorry Angel, I try to not voice my opinion on these types of matters... especially when I've had a few because I just get mad and rage quit. Disclaimer, my dad is a LEO, uncle is to, and I have friends that are LEO's, my whole life I have grown up around law enforcement. Now I'm not saying that there are bad cops out there because there are, however this shooting is justified. Apparently thought family and friends, crime scene analysts were able to prove that the kid had his hand wrapped around the cops gun barrel when the cop initially fired his weapon. Furthermore and I forgot how they did this, but they were able to prove that he did in fact hit the officer and did charge him after the first shot. I forgot how but they were able to determine this. Its not always the cop shoots someone (fatally or non fatally) and gets off with a "slap on the wrist" case in point the video of the officer who pulls over a guy, tells him to get out of the vehicle, instructs him to get his wallet which is inside the vehicle, when the guy reaches into the vehicle the cop opens fire. Now that type of shooting is uncalled for.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 25, 2014)

Furthermore, I quite suspect that we can owe much of the problems associated with this incident to the likes of Al Sharpton. He doesn't say much (if at all) about Black on White incidents... Just White on Black. He's a professional race baiter.


----------



## Angel (Nov 25, 2014)

I didnt read your whole post but i would rather he get charged with aggravated assault than be dead. Then he could tell his side of the story
And secondly its not al sharptons job to crusade for white people. 
If black teenagers are 21x (or more) likely to be KILLED by police, I think there's something wrong with that. Put the blame on whoever you want but it doesn't sit right with me. 
I usually dont comment on these issues because #1 know your audience, and #2, it rarely (never) goes anywhere. People, not saying you guys, who dont want to be enlightened or see from a different perspective...wont. 
Just so we are clear, I am by no means saying all police are like the zimmermans or mehserle's or pantaleo's. I just think its unfortunate that a few rotten apples are making the good guys job that much more difficult and dangerous. 

And on that note. good night, stay safe


----------



## terrible one (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow..... Just wow.....
You clearly need to look at the "facts" here and not the surrounding emotions / media biasis.
But I'm sure you'll stick with your 'opinion' so I won't even bother.
And there is a reason your audience disagrees with you and its not because of their opinions.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 25, 2014)

The most damning evidence I heard last night, was that there was blood twenty-something feet past where Brown finally came to rest. This shows that Brown ran, stopped, turned around, and ran back towards the officer, forcing the officer to shoot him. For me, that's justification.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 25, 2014)

Angel said:


> I think I was speaking in pretty general terms was I not? Its not JUST about mike brown. It's way bigger than that, this is just the most recent and most publicized, in a while. There will be more cases just like this, and the outcome will be the same unfortunately.
> I dont expect anyone here to understand or even care, Im just saying what I think and feel about the issue.
> 
> Carry on




Just because there are cases of bad kills (local example for me would be the Kelly Thomas murder) doesn't mean that every police killing is a bad kill. Good kills should not go to trial.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Nov 25, 2014)

After looking at SOME of the evidence (which were released by the prosecutor), it seems like a cut-and-dry not guilty. Whether there was enough evidence to not indict in a PC hearing, I don't know. Did the prosecutor really push for an indictment? I don't know. But all the forensic evidence matches up with the officers story well enough. The blood stains, the fatal shot at the head. The fight in the car with where Brown's DNA was. The varying accounts of whether his hands were up or not. That is more than a reasonable doubt in my mind- clear not-guilty. 

I think are outraged about this, it should be about how the grand jury process went down. Most times, the prosecutor presents enough evidence to get an indictment. They DON'T put on the defense's evidence. This prosecutor was trying to get to the truth, I think. But it wasn't his job to do so. He needed to get an indictment, which he could've gotten, but didn't. I think he knew that a not-guilty would come down, but he didn't have the balls to not press charges himself so he passed the puck onto the grand jury.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 25, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> crime scene analysts were able to prove that the kid had his hand wrapped around the cops gun barrel when the cop initially fired his weapon. Furthermore and I forgot how they did this, but they were able to prove that he did in fact hit the officer and did charge him after the first shot. I forgot how but they were able to determine this.



So......the police investigated themselves, and determined that they did nothing wrong?


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Nov 25, 2014)

Remi said:


> So......the police in investigated themselves, and determined that they had done nothing wrong?


There are certain things that can take no bias. 3 independent autopsies made the same general conclusions. Witnesses had conflicting views, all of them saying that there was a struggle at the car. The audio tape shows two bursts of gunfire, consistent with the fight in the car and then again outside. A lot of the evidence presented is beyond the point of bias or rigging. Audio is audio. Witnesses are witnesses.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 25, 2014)

Remi said:


> So......the police in investigated themselves, and determined that they had done nothing wrong?


No, a grand jury determined that nothing wrong had been done by the police.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 25, 2014)

I think you are all missing the point- this is a great time for local EMS to get more hands on experience with trauma . All the lowlifes rioting want a chance to fight the cops, and all the cops would love a chance to fire some tear gas and baton the crap out of said lowlifes....I'd say many involved are getting what they want lol.....


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 25, 2014)

You're an ignorant fool if you think the officer did anything wrong. 

Play stupid games win stupid prizes. I am glad that the jury used facts and didn't let the possible repercussions sway then.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2014)

Remi said:


> So......the police in investigated themselves, and determined that they had done nothing wrong?



I do believe it was the Grand Jury who did the investigating, not the police.


----------



## terrible one (Nov 25, 2014)

Remi said:


> So......the police in investigated themselves, and determined that they had done nothing wrong?



 Your anti law enforcement views are well documented but are stating that the officer should have been charged?


----------



## Angel (Nov 25, 2014)

Jamba Juice light is pretty nasty. 
Has a weird after taste


----------



## Anjel (Nov 25, 2014)

Angel said:


> Jamba Juice light is pretty nasty.
> Has a weird after taste



Smooth change of subject


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 25, 2014)

Well this is a direction less thread...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 25, 2014)

Generally a different police department will investigate an officer involved shooting, not the department that was directly involved. That's how it is here at least.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Nov 25, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Generally a different police department will investigate an officer involved shooting, not the department that was directly involved. That's how it is here at least.


I heard the St. Louis county police investigated the shooting.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 25, 2014)

terrible one said:


> Your anti law enforcement views are well documented but are stating that the officer should have been charged?



1. If I thought Wilson should have been charged, I would have simply stated so.

2. I have no "anti law enforcement views". I am very critical of our criminal justice system; generally more about the unjust laws that cops enforce than about cops themselves. There is a big difference.

We would probably all be much better off if we were more critical of those in positions of authority over us, and more skeptical of what the government tells us. It is extremely naive to believe that cops rarely make mistakes and/or that when they do, they fess up and tell us the truth. Badge worship is unhealthy.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 25, 2014)

Remi said:


> So......the police investigated themselves, and determined that they did nothing wrong?



My point here actually had nothing to do with the grand jury decision or the facts of this case, and everything to do with people's reaction to it.

There is a growing mistrust of law enforcement which, quite frankly, I think is very appropriate and healthy. Police authority has grown dramatically in the past decades, and tactics have become increasingly aggressive, even against non-violent suspects. This has happened largely unchecked until just the past few years.

This mistrust has always been strong in the minority communities, but it is gaining traction mainstream because of the increased availability of alternative sources of information, as well as the very "in your face" militarization of local police forces.

Anyway, the point is that people no longer just assume that the cops have their best interest in mind, and they know that the cops don't always tell us the truth. Example after example after example can easily be found of obvious police misconduct where an "internal investigation revealed that the officer was justified". It has reached the point where people simply don't believe it when they are told that the cops were justified in beating or shooting someone.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2014)

Does anyone happen to have a copy of the 2nd edition of the Handbook of Pediatric and Neonatal Transport Medicine I could borrow? Used they're going for 250+ on amazon...


----------



## Angel (Nov 25, 2014)

so...ive really wanted to know the answer to this. but felt rude asking...do flight medics really make good money? and how much?
trying to decide if its a good option for me especially considering most ride with nurses and nurses are in charge


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 25, 2014)

Angel said:


> so...ive really wanted to know the answer to this. but felt rude asking...do flight medics really make good money? and how much?
> trying to decide if its a good option for me especially considering most ride with nurses and nurses are in charge


The flight medics I know work 10 days a month at their flight job and make decent money (not sure on exact amount but let's say they live in very high class neighborhoods). A lot of the flight medics in my area also have a second job (usually part time job at a private company)


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 25, 2014)

So our Battalion Chief asked us to hold over until 8:00 tonight (normally get off at 7:30) and considering a traffic collision on the freeway between work and home was just toned out, it might be a good thing staying at station a little extra longer to let traffic die down a little lol


----------



## Angel (Nov 25, 2014)

@DesertEMT66 hmmm, extra jobs because the want to or have to? This may sound silly but, what exactly do they do on calls? I figure the pt should already be packaged, IVs started...ect? so what? monitor airway and the nurse can give meds out of medic scope? 

@Jim37F and get paid for it!


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 25, 2014)

Angel said:


> @Jim37F and get paid for it!



Darn skippy! Not to mention I'm already scheduled for 48 hours this week so it'll pad my overtime as well haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 25, 2014)

Angel said:


> @DesertEMT66 hmmm, extra jobs because the want to or have to? This may sound silly but, what exactly do they do on calls? I figure the pt should already be packaged, IVs started...ect? so what? monitor airway and the nurse can give meds out of medic scope?
> 
> @Jim37F and get paid for it!


I'm think they just do it for something else to do during their 20 days off. 

As for what they do depends on the system. Some areas launch HEMS on initial dispatch so there is a chance (slim) that they will be on scene first. The patients are not always fully packaged by the time they get there. They may need to start lines or RSI the patient. 

Depending on the company they may also do IFTs. 

I've looked into flight for a little while but decided against it. However after I get 2 years on as a medic I will apply for a flight medic position that is more of a SAR position.


----------



## Angel (Nov 25, 2014)

@DesertEMT66, are there a lot of companies out there? Here majority is reach, calstar (no medics though) and PHI (sort of)...eh idk what i wanna do with my life.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 25, 2014)

Angel said:


> @DesertEMT66, are there a lot of companies out there? Here majority is reach, calstar (no medics though) and PHI (sort of)...eh idk what i wanna do with my life.


I'm honestly not sure. For my area we have Mercy and Reach which both staff Medic/RN. I've also seen Native Air and CareFlight (no clue on their staffing) and then California Highway Patrol which will sometimes staff a medic on their helicopter.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh wow, an LA County private BLS IFT company still alarmed a traffic collision on the freeway...not that that part is entirely unusual,  but the first in engine co on scene cancelled their own ambulance to let the private transport, almost unheard of here in LAs fire based culture


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 25, 2014)

My night so far... EMTLife, Mapping, Pizza & Beer.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 25, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Oh wow, an LA County private BLS IFT company still alarmed a traffic collision on the freeway...not that that part is entirely unusual,  but the first in engine co on scene cancelled their own ambulance to let the private transport, almost unheard of here in LAs fire based culture


I bet the BLS IFT'ers loved that!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 25, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Oh wow, an LA County private BLS IFT company still alarmed a traffic collision on the freeway...not that that part is entirely unusual,  but the first in engine co on scene cancelled their own ambulance to let the private transport, almost unheard of here in LAs fire based culture


I imagine a firefighter is going to be in some trouble


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Oh wow, an LA County private BLS IFT company still alarmed a traffic collision on the freeway...not that that part is entirely unusual,  but the first in engine co on scene cancelled their own ambulance to let the private transport, almost unheard of here in LAs fire based culture



Time to buy a lotto ticket, hell is freezing over!


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 25, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I bet the BLS IFT'ers loved that!


I know I sure would have back in the day (last year) when I was a private BLS guy lol


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 25, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> I know I sure would have back in the day (last year) when I was a private BLS guy lol


I run on them all the time now, it's part of my job... But I would have as well when I was strictly BLS.


----------



## Clare (Nov 26, 2014)

3.46 a.m.? Yes, I am pointing to YOU 3.46 a.m.! Are you kidding me? What on earth am I doing up at such an unnatural hour? How did this become normal?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 26, 2014)

Angel said:


> so...ive really wanted to know the answer to this. but felt rude asking...do flight medics really make good money? and how much?
> trying to decide if its a good option for me especially considering most ride with nurses and nurses are in charge



Just like ground EMS, it varies widely from place to place, as do the schedules. 24's are becoming less common due to safety and accreditation concerns.

IIRC, I made like $2/hr more than I did on ground.....but there were still plenty of ground medics who made more than me. It was still very mediocre money. They don't do great here in the Carolinas.

FWIW, this is exactly how I got into nursing. Saw myself working on a helicopter with a nurse who was making $10/hr more than me, even though we were doing essentially the same exact job.....


----------



## Anjel (Nov 26, 2014)

So the major hospitals in Detroit were blocked by fricken riot protestors. Seriously!? People drive me nuts. 

Took me forever to get a poor kid to the Childrens hospital. He ate deodorant, had  a seizure, and was acidotic. No sure if any of those are related lol


----------



## vcuemt (Nov 26, 2014)

Were they protesting riots?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 26, 2014)

vcuemt said:


> Were they protesting riots?



So I should of worded that better lol

They were protesters who begun to riot. Lol


----------



## vcuemt (Nov 26, 2014)

[Nevermind]


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 26, 2014)

So for the past couple of years we have a medic here make a movie for our Christmas work party. Last years movie was pretty amazing. 

I just got a look at the first 5 minutes of this years and well we have an EMT who dresses up in full race gear, walks past a bunch of dance cars and then hops in an ambulance. He then proceedes to race an actual race car on one of our race tracks. It's actually really good


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 26, 2014)

vcuemt said:


> [Nevermind]



did your post get deleted? funniest thing ive seen all day


----------



## vcuemt (Nov 26, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> did your post get deleted? funniest thing ive seen all day


I deleted it myself. You know what they say about arguing politics on the internet.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 26, 2014)

vcuemt said:


> I deleted it myself. You know what they say about arguing politics on the internet.



Yes but starting an augment over politics online can be interesting and entertaining, as long as you do not reengage and just watch the punches be thrown from a safe distance away


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 26, 2014)

My head hurts now, trying to figure out how to expalin CoAEMSP haha


----------



## Angel (Nov 27, 2014)

old man shot himself in the head today...he was still technically alive but not sure for how much longer. 
his families thanksgiving is now ruin


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 27, 2014)

@Angel

I'd take a pay cut for the first year or so if I transferred to flight from what I've been told about their starting hourly here. 

Even if it didn't turn out to be a pay cut it wouldn't be a big, if any sort of a raise until I got seniority under my belt. We too out at 23.50ish/hr (25.50ish with an FTO differential) on the ground here on a 48hr work week, not sure what their top end is. 

Sorry you had to see that, unfortunately suicides and the holiday season seem to go hand in hand :-/


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 27, 2014)

Angel, it's always sad... and unfortunately suicides do sometimes accompany holidays. I suspect that it's not a planned thing, but rather something about the holidays and other "special" days in a person's life that causes their pain and suffering to get to a point where they can only see death as the way to end it. 

It's the living, including us, that have to deal with the aftermath. I hope that the family has good counseling available and if you need it yourself, use it.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey all, please be safe out there and practice defensive driving,  I just encountered a drunk driver at work...we were transporting a stable BLS patient to the hospital when I saw this guy asleep at the wheel sitting in the middle of the intersection,  (just kind of slumped in the drivers seat, head back, mouth open and kind of nodding). So we checked on him to ensure there wasn't a medical reason, knocked on his door, and you could just smell the booze a mile away when he opened it...although we called the local police he took off before they got there :/


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving all, and to all the first responders who are working today, may your shift be safe and uneventful.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy thanksgiving to all! May your day be filled with refusals, turkey, and football.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone, for all of us that are working and making extra money today, be safe out there


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 27, 2014)

My first thanksgiving off in seven years. I got off at 0100 from the hospital and am off till friday night. Time to gorge on beer and turkey


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 27, 2014)

Sitting at work, watching football... the worst part of working on thanksgiving, is having to leave the station in the middle of the football game!!


----------



## Angel (Nov 27, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> @Angel
> Sorry you had to see that, unfortunately suicides and the holiday season seem to go hand in hand :-/





Akulahawk said:


> Angel, it's always sad... and unfortunately suicides do sometimes accompany holidays.



I never knew that...if anything i figured holidays would give people hope. 

anyway, i see their hiring flight medics, is that something you're interested in too?


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 27, 2014)

Angel said:


> I never knew that...if anything i figured *holidays would give people hope. *
> 
> anyway, i see their hiring flight medics, is that something you're interested in too?


For most people, holidays do give people hope. It can also bring the opposite.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 27, 2014)

Angel said:


> I never knew that...if anything i figured holidays would give people hope.
> 
> anyway, i see their hiring flight medics, is that something you're interested in too?



Ultimately I'd like to fly but I don't meet the requirements. Need a little more experience. I've got a lot on my plate right now already with FTO and TEMS testing and interviews coming up.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 27, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Ultimately I'd like to fly but I don't meet the requirements. Need a little more experience. I've got a lot on my plate right now already with FTO and TEMS testing and interviews coming up.


Outside applicants can apply though?


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Nov 27, 2014)

I think I killed Thanksgiving dinner!!! On the down side, I know remember why I hate social interaction. If you're under 10 and try to help cook, it's cute. If you're a grown *** person trying to "help", all your going to do is piss off the person in charge (me).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 27, 2014)

Sad holiday. Over the last year or so mom has been increasingly confused, but today my dad told me it's been a lot worse. They went to have a CT and time other screening and the doc said she had "significant cognitive impairment", should no longer drive and that she would progressively worsen. 

It just sucks. My mom was always sharp, had a great sense of humor and was a joy to be around. Tonight she was confused as to who I was and she forgot it was her birthday. 

Dementia sucks. I'm just crushed by how quickly it's progressed.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 27, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Sad holiday. Over the last year or so mom has been increasingly confused, but today my dad told me it's been a lot worse. They went to have a CT and time other screening and the doc said she had "significant cognitive impairment", should no longer drive and that she would progressively worsen.
> 
> It just sucks. My mom was always sharp, had a great sense of humor and was a joy to be around. Tonight she was confused as to who I was and she forgot it was her birthday.
> 
> Dementia sucks. I'm just crushed by how quickly it's progressed.


I'm so sorry  you're  having to go through this.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 28, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Outside applicants can apply though?



@TransportJockey yea, it's only a PRN spot though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2014)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm so sorry  you're  having to go through this.



Thanks. I'm just crushed.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 28, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Thanks. I'm just crushed.


Remember her for who she was, not the disease process that's going on now. So sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2014)

Sorry to put this here. I just needed to vent a little, and nobody else would really understand.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 28, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Sad holiday. Over the last year or so mom has been increasingly confused, but today my dad told me it's been a lot worse. They went to have a CT and time other screening and the doc said she had "significant cognitive impairment", should no longer drive and that she would progressively worsen.
> 
> It just sucks. My mom was always sharp, had a great sense of humor and was a joy to be around. Tonight she was confused as to who I was and she forgot it was her birthday.
> 
> Dementia sucks. I'm just crushed by how quickly it's progressed.


Sorry to hear about your mom's health. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Nov 28, 2014)

Leftover Thanksgiving sandwiches allllll day

@DEmedic Sorry about your moms health


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks all.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 28, 2014)

So sorry DE, we're dealing with the same thing with my great grandmother. 99 years old currently, past 4 years her mental health hasn't quite been there. She'll still go fishing everyday with my grandpa, though, ha. 
Anyways. I failed my MEPs exam due to vision. This is slightly disappointing.
Now I have to figure out what the plan is, since my back up MOS is unavailable.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 28, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> I think I killed Thanksgiving dinner!!! On the down side, I know remember why I hate social interaction. If you're under 10 and try to help cook, it's cute. If you're a grown *** person trying to "help", all your going to do is piss off the person in charge (me).


I was in the same place, yesterday... I was cooking for my ex's family (explain to me how I got roped into that, because I'm still not sure), and I told them from the beginning there will not be any turkey. I had a giant pork roast that I stuffed with cranberry, walnuts, apricots and put a honey glaze on it, so the plan was that and a ham. I'm not a big turkey guy and everyone said they were fine without turkey. Alrighty then. Her mom showed up way early to my place and took over the over with a giant turkey. 
Guess what I have left over in my fridge? 3/4's of a turkey...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 28, 2014)

Really thinking about going away from the iPhone brand. Never had that many issues with the phones. I just wish that they were able to multitask since I use my phone for a wide range of things.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear, DE. Can't imagine going through that.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 28, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Really thinking about going away from the iPhone brand. Never had that many issues with the phones. I just wish that they were able to multitask since I use my phone for a wide range of things.



multitask as in? I can talk on my phone while the GPS is going and get on the web.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 28, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Really thinking about going away from the iPhone brand. Never had that many issues with the phones. I just wish that they were able to multitask since I use my phone for a wide range of things.


I can mutlitask with different apps at the same time. The joys of android and Samsung phones


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 28, 2014)

Those with 5.11 boots - what do you use to polish them? My ATAC's don't seem to take a shine like other duty boots.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 28, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I can mutlitask with different apps at the same time. The joys of android and Samsung phones


This. I would love the ability to have multiple apps open on the same screen.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 28, 2014)

I absolutely love  my Samsung  S5. Just sayin.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 28, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> This. I would love the ability to have multiple apps open on the same screen.





ViolynEMT said:


> I absolutely love  my Samsung  S5. Just sayin.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 28, 2014)

ViolynEMT said:


> I absolutely love  my Samsung  S5. Just sayin.


I have an S4 that will probably get uograded to a Note Edge in March


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 28, 2014)

I've been looking at the note 4. It looks really good for what I need


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 28, 2014)

Apparently  I'm slightly  challenged when it comes to replying.  Lol. I think  the Samsung  phones  in general are great. This is my second. @Desert.......I think  you should  go for it.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 28, 2014)

Very sorry to hear what you are going through DE...

The joys of having family in your service area. Ran on my husbands Grandpa on Tuesday. He was found unresponsive in bed. Well technically he could open his eyes but couldn't move. 

Huge hx of strokes. Initial BP 250/110. HR 49. Biot's respirations and blown pupil. 

Ended up with a bleed with a Right Midline Shift.

Ended up dying that night. He raised my husband so this is all a lot. 

I can see why Holidays are rough on people.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 28, 2014)

I had been "whining " in chat when I thought I was going to be spending  Thanksgiving  alone because  my Mom didn't  want to catch whatever  bug it is that I have.  I'm so thankful  that she is still with us and doing relatively  well.  Reminds me to count my blessings. 

It's  not easy to cope with life's "left turns", but  the holidays  do seem to magnify one's pain. My thoughts will be with those who are experiencing  difficult times this season.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 28, 2014)

ViolynEMT said:


> I had been "whining " in chat when I thought I was going to be spending  Thanksgiving  alone because  my Mom didn't  want to catch whatever  bug it is that I have.  I'm so thankful  that she is still with us and doing relatively  well.  Reminds me to count my blessings.
> 
> It's  not easy to cope with life's "left turns", but  the holidays  do seem to magnify one's pain. My thoughts will be with those who are experiencing  difficult times this season.


BTW.....My Mom ended  up coming over yesterday. I didn't  spend Thanksgiving  alone.


----------



## MrJones (Nov 28, 2014)

My wife lost her mother, unexpectedly, on December 21. One year later, on December 25, she lost her father. It's taken a while, but she finally got her Christmas spirit back.


----------



## Clare (Nov 28, 2014)

OMG I can't get to sleep! Kids running round making noise, people doing housework, planes, trains, sunlight, gah!!!

For the IV-savvy amongst you, feel free to see if you can pop one in and give me something to make me to go sleep, I have to be up by 1600!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2014)

Clare said:


> ... feel free to see if you can pop one in and give me something to make me to go sleep...



Last time I heard that, my wife wound up pregnant.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 28, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Last time I heard that, my wife wound up pregnant.


Omg I laughed way harder than I should of.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 28, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Last time I heard that, my wife wound up pregnant.


You win sir.


----------



## Clare (Nov 28, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Last time I heard that, my wife wound up pregnant.



Oh dear, I hope that's not why I'm having trouble sleeping!


----------



## Clare (Nov 29, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Last time I heard that, my wife wound up pregnant.



OMG! I just got that! Wow I'm slow on the uptake!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 29, 2014)

Clare said:


> OMG! I just got that! Wow I'm slow on the uptake!


Almost 5 hours later...


----------



## Clare (Nov 29, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Almost 5 hours later...



Um, hey don't make Fun of me, I am not the most experienced in these matters!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 29, 2014)

Clare said:


> Um, hey don't make Fun of me, I am not the most experienced in these matters!


For fear of getting banned I'm not going to say anything haha


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 29, 2014)

Two wives go on a night partying. Both walked home drunk but needed to pee...the only quiet place to go was a cemetery but they had nothing to wipe with.  One ne wiped herself with her panties, the other grabbed a wreath from a gravestone and used it.

The next day the husband calls the other: "we can't let them go out alone anymore! My wife came home with no panties!!"
The other replied: "that's nothing! mine came back with a card stuck in her that read 'from all the guys at the fire station, we shall never forget you'!"


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 29, 2014)

Nothing like a beer at seven thirty am to make someone feel like an alcoholic. So I'll have two.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Nov 29, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Nothing like a beer at seven thirty am to make someone feel like an alcoholic. So I'll have two.



Shiner Bock for the win


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 29, 2014)

Burritomedic1127 said:


> Shiner Bock for the win


Full Sail Black Lager actually. I forgot how overnights were


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 29, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Those with 5.11 boots - what do you use to polish them? My ATAC's don't seem to take a shine like other duty boots.



Kiwi boot polish to answer your question


----------



## Anjel (Nov 29, 2014)

According to Epocrates... We need to waste no time in Pre-Hospital arrests and the best thing we can do is rapid transport.

Im not arguing the rest of the article lol I'm fine with a King airway.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 29, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> Kiwi boot polish to answer your question



Maybe the Kiwi I have is just old, because I get no shine at all. 



Anjel said:


> View attachment 1629
> 
> 
> According to Epocrates... We need to waste no time in Pre-Hospital arrests and the best thing we can do is rapid transport.
> ...



Unfortunately, I foresee a move to get rid of advanced airways all together in the field. I hope it never happens, because when you need to do it, it's usually a matter of what keeps the patient alive...i.e RSI.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 29, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Maybe the Kiwi I have is just old, because I get no shine at all.


Kiwi itself doesn't shine... You still need to polish it in. I've used some _really_ old kiwi from my stations, and always can make them shine.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 29, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Kiwi itself doesn't shine... You still need to polish it in. I've used some _really_ old kiwi from my stations, and always can make them shine.



No amount of buffing I do gets these boots to shine. I'm about to throw armorall on it.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Nov 29, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> No amount of buffing I do gets these boots to shine. I'm about to throw armorall on it.



There is always burn shining


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 29, 2014)

Or get boots that don't require shining... UA Valsetz for the win


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 29, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> No amount of buffing I do gets these boots to shine. I'm about to throw armorall on it.



Do you put multiple coats on it? It tends to get a better shine if you do.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm excited. After about 6 months at my hospital gig, I found out that we have subscriptions to UpToDate and to a journal database that literally has journals on everything and anything.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 29, 2014)

Burritomedic1127 said:


> There is always burn shining


I've done that...


----------



## Anjel (Nov 30, 2014)

Apparently my partner thinks it's ok to lay down on the bench seat and play on his phone when he has a patient in the back with him.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 30, 2014)

That must've been a heck of a drive,  just saw a Hall Ambulance down here at UCLA Westwood


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 30, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> That must've been a heck of a drive,  just saw a Hall Ambulance down here at UCLA Westwood


Saw one of their units at Loma Linda a couple of weeks ago


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 30, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> That must've been a heck of a drive,  just saw a Hall Ambulance down here at UCLA Westwood


I went to UCLA - Ronald Reagan on my last shift.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 30, 2014)

Well I'm starting to get very very irked as it looks like I'm being stood up right now....a girl I've been out with once before texts me earlier today saying her other ride bailed on her, could I please come pick her up after her class at UCLA (I live out in the San Gabriel Valley,  approx. an hours drive), we'll hang out grab some dinner,  watch a movie at her place, all in all, sounds like a fine evening that beat my current plan of binge watching Mythbusters at home with some left over pizza lol.

Well I drive out here and manage to find parking just south of the big hospital (hence the Hall sighting earlier). It's been almost an hour and a half since she told me to be here, oh and the best part is I haven't heard from her since before I left my house, when she told me to keep in touch!!!

So.....anybody here familiar enough with UCLA to direct me to a local watering hole popular enough with the ladies I can attempt to salvage the evening?


----------



## Tigger (Nov 30, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Apparently my partner thinks it's ok to lay down on the bench seat and play on his phone when he has a patient in the back with him.


Wut.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 30, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Wut.


Mmhmm.

Had a stroke patient going to the stroke center 45 miles away. I look back and he is laying down:


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 30, 2014)

What a great day at work! Beautiful fall day in the 50s, started off the morning making a standby appearance at a Turkey Trot 5K, had time for lunch, then had an RSI that went well. I flew with DSP in their brand new Bell 429 on it's first ever transport then spent the next few hours catching calls with them without having time to make it back to my county. Damn shame . Also, a hike through the woods was included in all this at some point. 

I tell ya, not a terrible way to make a day's pay.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 1, 2014)

First day working at a different company tomorrow. I can't wait!


----------



## Tigger (Dec 1, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> What a great day at work! Beautiful fall day in the 50s, started off the morning making a standby appearance at a Turkey Trot 5K, had time for lunch, then had an RSI that went well. I flew with DSP in their brand new Bell 429 on it's first ever transport then spent the next few hours catching calls with them without having time to make it back to my county. Damn shame . Also, a hike through the woods was included in all this at some point.
> 
> I tell ya, not a terrible way to make a day's pay.


That sounds most excellent. I haven't a woods call since the summer time, I think I got spoiled taking them once every couple of weeks. The wilderness bag looks so lonely.

Though at this point any call sounds nice. Tomorrow begins yet another rotation at the super slow substation, and apparently my next nine 24s will be here, on top of the last nine. I'm already losing my touch I think...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 1, 2014)

Aprz said:


> First day working at a different company tomorrow. I can't wait!


Break A Leg (Eh, I mean good luck) Aprz!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 1, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Well I'm starting to get very very irked as it looks like I'm being stood up right now....a girl I've been out with once before texts me earlier today saying her other ride bailed on her, could I please come pick her up after her class at UCLA (I live out in the San Gabriel Valley,  approx. an hours drive), we'll hang out grab some dinner,  watch a movie at her place, all in all, sounds like a fine evening that beat my current plan of binge watching Mythbusters at home with some left over pizza lol.
> 
> Well I drive out here and manage to find parking just south of the big hospital (hence the Hall sighting earlier). It's been almost an hour and a half since she told me to be here, oh and the best part is I haven't heard from her since before I left my house, when she told me to keep in touch!!!
> 
> So.....anybody here familiar enough with UCLA to direct me to a local watering hole popular enough with the ladies I can attempt to salvage the evening?



I know that feel bro...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 1, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> I know that feel bro...


As do I... :/


----------



## Anjel (Dec 1, 2014)

Huh... Who knew that warning labels were supposed to be taken seriously. 

When a pre-workout supplement says start with one scoop to test your tolerance; you should listen.

On another note; my lips are numb, I can hear colors, but feel amazing! Best work out I've had in a long time.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 1, 2014)

What did you take?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 1, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> What did you take?



C4. It was awesome, but I was slightly tachycardic (190) and my skin was on fire. 

1 scoop next time for sure.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 1, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> What did you take?



Methamphetamine by the sounds of it lol


----------



## Anjel (Dec 1, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> Methamphetamine by the sounds of it lol



Lol pretty damn close.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 1, 2014)

Anjel said:


> C4. It was awesome, but I was slightly tachycardic (190) and my skin was on fire.
> 
> 1 scoop next time for sure.




Hmmmm might have to try this...


----------



## Angel (Dec 1, 2014)

Lol slightly?! Dang that's insane


----------



## Anjel (Dec 1, 2014)

Angel said:


> Lol slightly?! Dang that's insane



Lol my target heart rate is 160. So it really wasn't that bad.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 1, 2014)

First quarter finals next week...  Bleh...  Study study study....


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 1, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> Hmmmm might have to try this...


http://touch.groupon.com/deals/gg-cellucor-c4-pre-workout-supplement/options


----------



## Anjel (Dec 1, 2014)

9D4 said:


> http://touch.groupon.com/deals/gg-cellucor-c4-pre-workout-supplement/options



Damnit where was this when I bought mine lol

I recommend the Blue Raz flavor or lemonade. Not orange!


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 1, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Damnit where was this when I bought mine lol
> 
> I recommend the Blue Raz flavor or lemonade. Not orange!


It's a good thing that I bought the blue razz! hahaha I bought that and one of my pineapple for my girly (she's my workout buddy, haha)


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 1, 2014)

9D4 said:


> http://touch.groupon.com/deals/gg-cellucor-c4-pre-workout-supplement/options



Sweet dude thanks!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 1, 2014)

I'll just leave this here...

http://spotmebro.com/creatrex-suppositories-the-worlds-first-rectal-creatine-delivery-system/


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 1, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> http://spotmebro.com/creatrex-suppositories-the-worlds-first-rectal-creatine-delivery-system/



Aw hell no, homie don't play that... thats a exit only


----------



## Meursault (Dec 2, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> http://spotmebro.com/creatrex-suppositories-the-worlds-first-rectal-creatine-delivery-system/


100 mg of Promethium-147? I almost wish that weren't a joke just for the case reports.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow. I've got some kind of crazy high acuity streak going. I had that premature 30 week gestation neonate day 1, the head bleed RSI that allowed me to fly north day 2, and a CCB overdose with a heart rate of 27 yesterday. I'm kinda liking this whole "problem solving and actually having to think" deal  

Back to night work tonight, so let's see if the EMS gods call it quits for a while at three in a row...


----------



## Anjel (Dec 2, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Wow. I've got some kind of crazy high acuity streak going. I had that premature 30 week gestation neonate day 1, the head bleed RSI that allowed me to fly north day 2, and a CCB overdose with a heart rate of 27 yesterday. I'm kinda liking this whole "problem solving and actually having to think" deal
> 
> Back to night work tonight, so let's see if the EMS gods call it quits for a while at three in a row...



I'm really quite jealous of you guys lol 

However with your luck... When I visit Wilmington next month I plan on staying away from your service area lol I'll end up with a AAA or something interesting.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 2, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I'm really quite jealous of you guys lol
> 
> However with your luck... When I visit Wilmington next month I plan on staying away from your service area lol I'll end up with a AAA or something interesting.


Are you kidding? You should come do a ride along! The charm of the beaches is slightly diminished in January vs. July, but at least the traffic isn't as bad. Believe me, you don't want to be in Wilmington the whole time anyway.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 2, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Are you kidding? You should come do a ride along! The charm of the beaches is slightly diminished in January vs. July, but at least the traffic isn't as bad. Believe me, you don't want to be in Wilmington the whole time anyway.



hmmm when I hammer out the details I may hit you up. See how a real EMS service does things.


----------



## Angel (Dec 2, 2014)

@chaz90, so you work flight there or just so happen to be getting these amazing calls and you hop on the bird to transport?


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 2, 2014)

Angel said:


> @chaz90, so you work flight there or just so happen to be getting these amazing calls and you hop on the bird to transport?


I'm a ground paramedic. The primary scene aviation response in Delaware is provided by Delaware State Police helicopters staffed with a Trooper/Pilot and a Trooper/Paramedic. This only leaves one provider in the back, and they often haven't had much experience with critical patients and only transport a few patients a month. This means that on the most critical calls that are flown a ground paramedic accompanies the helicopter to assist with care. If DSP is busy or unable to fly, backup scene response is by an AirMethods helicopter (LifeNet) out of the same airport. They obviously fly with a CCP and a CCT RN, so we don't ever need to fly with them if they come out to a scene.

It's pretty uncommon. This is the only time I've flown besides orientation flights since I've worked here for almost two years. Some people love the opportunity to fly and do it everytime it's needed instead of their partner, and others wouldn't touch the helicopter with a 10 foot pole. It's certainly easier now to have two providers in the back of a B429 than it was in their B407.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm thinking  about applying  for a reserves position  with Lifeline 2 hours from home. Does anyone  out there have a fairly  long commute?  If so, is it worth  it?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 2, 2014)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm thinking  about applying  for a reserves position  with Lifeline 2 hours from home. Does anyone  out there have a fairly  long commute?  If so, is it worth  it?


I commute six hours each way to work... It's worth it for me... but then again it's pay and protocols like nothing I can get in my state.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 2, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I commute six hours each way to work... It's worth it for me... but then again it's pay and protocols like nothing I can get in my state.



You're also at work for a week at a time...sort of changes it a bit.

I suppose 45 minutes isn't too bad, I don't mind it at least. Twice a month I'll pick up a 24 an hour away, I'm glad that isn't my full time spot.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 2, 2014)

Tigger said:


> You're also at work for a week at a time...sort of changes it a bit.
> 
> I suppose 45 minutes isn't too bad, I don't mind it at least. Twice a month I'll pick up a 24 an hour away, I'm glad that isn't my full time spot.


They will be 12's, but only 2 to 4 per month. The drive is over mountains. I guess  I'm just worried  about fatigue  driving  round trip  after a 12. I-17 in Az is notorious  for bad accidents.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 2, 2014)

ViolynEMT said:


> They will be 12's, but only 2 to 4 per month. The drive is over mountains. I guess  I'm just worried  about fatigue  driving  round trip  after a 12. I-17 in Az is notorious  for bad accidents.


If you need to sleep for a few hours after a shift before driving home, do it. A 12 hour shift with a 1 hour drive home is reasonable, but you have to make sure you're good to go if you were up all night.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 2, 2014)

Had mock practical exam today.  Went well!


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 2, 2014)

Ugh... finals week. I'm so ready to be done...


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 2, 2014)

Medic school and working full time is a little overwhelming.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 3, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> Medic school and working full time is a little overwhelming.


I know the feeling all too well. Did that during Medic school and through Nursing school.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 3, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> Medic school and working full time is a little overwhelming.


That's  what  is preventing  me from entering  medic school  at all.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 3, 2014)

ViolynEMT said:


> That's  what  is preventing  me from entering  medic school  at all.


Having effective time management is the key to being able to do well in Medic school if you have to work while going to school. It's possible. It also helps to know your learning style and how you learn most efficiently.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 3, 2014)

I will be on  my own soon and will not even be able to pay the tuition. Maybe in time I will figure out my new life/financial  situation and will be able to move up in the ems world. In the meantime,  I am studying  on my own and will try to be the best EMT possible.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 3, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> I know the feeling all too well. Did that during Medic school and through Nursing school.



I did through medic and I am through Nursing. It's exhausting but definitely time management is a plus. 

I've learned quickly I can't do online classes. You just got figure what works for you.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 3, 2014)

Please someone tell me why the ER nurse tried to draw labs off of the nice IO I had established. Why!? And then yell at me and tell me it's no good.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 3, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Please someone tell me why the *ER nurse* tried to draw labs off of the nice IO I had established. Why!? And then yell at me and tell me it's no good.


*cough* *cough*


----------



## exodus (Dec 3, 2014)

ViolynEMT said:


> I will be on  my own soon and will not even be able to pay the tuition. Maybe in time I will figure out my new life/financial  situation and will be able to move up in the ems world. In the meantime,  I am studying  on my own and will try to be the best EMT possible.


Fill out the fafsa and it will cover your entire tuition probably.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 3, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Please someone tell me why the ER nurse tried to draw labs off of the nice IO I had established. Why!? And then yell at me and tell me it's no good.


Because a lot of ER nurses don't get exposure to an io very often. Especially non trauma centers


----------



## Anjel (Dec 3, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Because a lot of ER nurses don't get exposure to an io very often. Especially non trauma centers



Way to not let me wallow in my frustration


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 3, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Way to not let me wallow in my frustration


Lol I have seen it first hand at the hospital I work at in the ED  It's rather funny to watch


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Dec 3, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol I have seen it first hand at the hospital I work at in the ED  It's rather funny to watch


Where the hell do they think the catheter came from that is sticking directly into the skin, hub at 90 degrees?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 3, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Where the hell do they think the catheter came from that is sticking directly into the skin, hub at 90 degrees?


A very deep vein?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 3, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> A very deep vein?



Best reply, ever!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 3, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Best reply, ever!


Can't tell if sarcasm or not..


----------



## redundantbassist (Dec 3, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Those with 5.11 boots - what do you use to polish them? My ATAC's don't seem to take a shine like other duty boots.


I also have 5.11 atacs. They really aren't meant to hold a shine, however I can get a fairly respectable shine on them with this product.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 3, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Can't tell if sarcasm or not..



No. Seriously. If a nurse tried to draw labs from an IO, I would have told her that the vein was so deep she was drawing out sediment. Hahah.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 3, 2014)

Just bought a brand new pair of Corcoran 1500 Jump boots, the black shiny ones for a paratroopers Class A uniform (I haven't bought a new pair since I was still on active duty at Ft Bragg years ago, the time plus a couple of moves, including a cross country one, haven't exactly been kind to them)...I selected next day shipping so hopefully I'll have them by Friday....considering I need to be all dressed up in my ASU's (the new Army Class A) Saturday night....a) I hope they get there before then b) I hope I can get a nice bit of shine on them before then and lastly c) I hope they fit without completely killing my feet lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 3, 2014)

Magnum  Stealth. Love them. Nuff said.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 3, 2014)

ViolynEMT said:


> Magnum  Stealth. Love them. Nuff said.







??????????
I don't think enough was said.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 3, 2014)

Anjel said:


> View attachment 1639
> 
> ??????????
> I don't think enough was said.


It's stealth. Does that mean they are camouflage?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 3, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It's stealth. Does that mean they are camouflage?



Sneaky little... Errr big things.

I would post the slogan for camo condoms but I've gone a really long time without an infraction.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 3, 2014)

ViolynEMT said:


> Magnum  Stealth. Love them. Nuff said.


ill see your magnums and raise you AKUs 

http://www.trekitt.co.uk/667/products/aku-pilgrim-ds-black.aspx


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 3, 2014)

Anjel said:


> View attachment 1639
> 
> ??????????
> I don't think enough was said.


Uh. I was talking  about boots. Lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 3, 2014)

Of course it's  this kind of boot for s little  while  longer.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 4, 2014)

Two simultaneous flyouts (fixed and rotor each time) in the past twelve hours. My black cloud is back. Three RSIs since Monday, a stroke, two major traumas, a bad gas inhalation (some type of fracking chemical), and an unknown unresponsive


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 4, 2014)

Just finished my San Diego Fire-Rescue test...wasn't  terrible, a few stumpers but overall  I feel good about it. Now for the hard part, waiting  the 4 to 6 weeks for test results to be released lol


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 4, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Just finished my San Diego Fire-Rescue test...wasn't  terrible, a few stumpers but overall  I feel good about it. Now for the hard part, waiting  the 4 to 6 weeks for test results to be released lol



A buddy of mine also took the test, best of luck to you man! I hear thats a good dept.


----------



## Angel (Dec 4, 2014)

oops, i forgot all about that test. oh well!
good luck to those who did take it!


----------



## Angel (Dec 4, 2014)

oh, the whole reason i came on here was to complain about a BLACK radio strap I ordered and just received and its BROWN! 
He says when its dyed it can come out different colors...thats nice and all, but I wanted BLACK, I ordered BLACK and therefore I should get BLACK!
Well see how he rectifies (or doesnt) tomorrow. I spent $167 and if I dont get what I ordered, I want my money back.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 4, 2014)

167 dollars for a leather strap?


----------



## Angel (Dec 4, 2014)

yea, had an anti sway belt and radio case. my name was pressed into it and had red stitching down the sides. because red and black look nice together. i decide to splurge on myself and this is what happens.

EDIT: Hes gonna fix it! Hooray! Now I just have to wait another 2 months for a new one -.-


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 4, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> A buddy of mine also took the test, best of luck to you man! I hear thats a good dept.


Yeah we had four out of our 10 people in our class test. They car pooled from phoenix and then back right after.
Hell of a drive to make the day before our last final haha


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 4, 2014)

Tigger said:


> 167 dollars for a leather strap?


$167 for a leather accessory? I guess it depends on where you're buying it from.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 4, 2014)

Angel said:


> oops, i forgot all about that test. oh well!
> good luck to those who did take it!


Damn that sucks...well from what I've heard (so take it with a grain of salt lol) San Diego  is planning  back to back towers so they might have another  test before too terribly long


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 4, 2014)

ACLS done.  Next stop, final practical and written exams for the quarter!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 4, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> ACLS done.  Next stop, final practical and written exams for the quarter!



You're banging right through! "Before you know it, you'll be licensed to kill"*

*a Mike Smith-ism.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 4, 2014)

2 hours left in shift... its been a long 36 hours


----------



## Tigger (Dec 4, 2014)

I came off a 72 this morning. Despite only being busy for one front half and only having one after midnight call it still wipes me out.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 4, 2014)

Tigger said:


> I came off a 72 this morning. Despite only being busy for one front half and only having one after midnight call it still wipes me out.



I always felt tired after 24's, even when I slept all night.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 4, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Yeah we had four out of our 10 people in our class test. They car pooled from phoenix and then back right after.
> Hell of a drive to make the day before our last final haha



Wow that is a hell of a drive, but hey I guess it shows how bad they want it. Kudos to them!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 4, 2014)

We've had a four hour or so call every morning since Monday morning... I'll be glad when this week is over.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2014)

Remi said:


> I always felt tired after 24's, even when I slept all night.



Yup, I usually come home and take a nap till lunch time. I'm trying to not work more than a 48 anymore as it's clearly just not healthy and while I don't feel like I am operating in an unsafe manner given our call volume, I certainly am not doing myself any favors.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 5, 2014)

This dude would not stop seizing.

He got a total of: 
12mg Ativan
10mg Vallium
10mg Versed
1g Phenobarbital 
1500mg Dilantin

Still seizing! We were doing the IFT. 60 miles to Detroit. We ended up having to divert to a closer hospital, because we ran out of benzos.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 5, 2014)

Anjel said:


> This dude would not stop seizing.
> 
> He got a total of:
> 12mg Ativan
> ...


Drug resistant seizures are bad news...I believe I read a study at some point mentioning the statistics for diminishing successful returns to control seizures on additional anti-epileptic drugs after the failure of the first two. Did the initial transferring facility have a diagnosis for the patient beyond seizure disorder?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 5, 2014)

He had a prior hx of a head injury, and a hx of status epilepticus. His Lactic Acid was high as well.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 5, 2014)

Anjel said:


> This dude would not stop seizing.
> 
> He got a total of:
> 12mg Ativan
> ...



He wasn't intubated and on a propofol drip?

Great info on this topic here:

http://freeemergencytalks.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/2013-04-26-12h00-Status-Epilepticus.mp3

http://www.criticalcare.org.za/images/presentations/Thomas P. Bleck MD FCCM.pdf


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 5, 2014)

Anjel said:


> He had a prior hx of a head injury, and a hx of status epilepticus. His Lactic Acid was high as well.


Ha, I'd imagine his lactic acid was crazy high after God knows how many hours of seizing...


----------



## Anjel (Dec 5, 2014)

Remi said:


> He wasn't intubated and on a propofol drip?
> 
> Great info on this topic here:
> 
> ...




Thanks for those. He didn't get intubated until the second hospital where we diverted to.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 5, 2014)

Never mind.  I'm confused like always


----------



## exodus (Dec 5, 2014)

O
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 h this is nice! New ambulance.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 5, 2014)

Remi said:


> He wasn't intubated and on a propofol drip?
> 
> Great info on this topic here:
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing.



chaz90 said:


> Ha, I'd imagine his lactic acid was crazy high after God knows how many hours of seizing...



Can anyone say rhabdomyolysis? Hah.

@Angel ...I've gotta ask, why a radio strap? I've got two friends that do leather work..that's absurd what he charged you. Especially when you add the fact he didn't get it the correct the first time. If it were me I'd be very politely firm that I expect him to re-dye it as soon as he received it and send it back as soon as it was the correct color and dry.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 5, 2014)

These puppies are starting to look pretty darn good if I say so myself


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm tired. It's been a long week with a bunch of critical patients... and the full moon is coming out...
First picture is two days ago, second is today.


----------



## Angel (Dec 5, 2014)

@Handsome Rob  because it was more convenient than what my job carries, old beat up and sometimes there are no hip holsters. I wanted something nice. There are cheaper ones out there, but they dont seem like theyd last long. I sent him the strap back today, I hope it gets fixed and resent right away, otherwise ill be even more annoyed. I waited 2 months the first time and hes back logged. 

one good thing did happen today though! i was able to upgrade my phone, note 4 and im still figuring it out but i love it so far.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 6, 2014)

Nothing like holding the wall for about two hours.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 6, 2014)

Angel said:


> @Handsome Rob  because it was more convenient than what my job carries, old beat up and sometimes there are no hip holsters. I wanted something nice. There are cheaper ones out there, but they dont seem like theyd last long. I sent him the strap back today, I hope it gets fixed and resent right away, otherwise ill be even more annoyed. I waited 2 months the first time and hes back logged.
> 
> one good thing did happen today though! i was able to upgrade my phone, note 4 and im still figuring it out but i love it so far.



Fair enough. 

Like I said if I were you I'd be politely demanding it be fixed first thing since you already waited that long and the order was incorrect.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 6, 2014)

Maybe my place has been behind the times for a bit, but a 30cc power flush into an IO makes it flow much better. Gonna have to add a big syringe to our IO kits now.


----------



## Angel (Dec 6, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Like I said if I were you I'd be politely demanding it be fixed first thing since you already waited that long and the order was incorrect.



im normally not so politely demanding so im kind of surprised and proud of myself. Ill email him the tracking number and hint at it. Aside from my steth this is definitely one of the largest work related purchases ive made.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 6, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Maybe my place has been behind the times for a bit, but a 30cc power flush into an IO makes it flow much better. Gonna have to add a big syringe to our IO kits now.



I use a 10cc connected directly to the IO and "slam it" prior to connecting the flush and don't have to use a pressure bag to get flow rates similar to a peripheral IV. IMO a 30cc is not necessary and would add to much potential leverage to displace the catheter but I'm clumsy. FWIW I've never heard of using a 30CC flush



Angel said:


> im normally not so politely demanding so im kind of surprised and proud of myself. Ill email him the tracking number and hint at it. Aside from my steth this is definitely one of the largest work related purchases ive made.



You're nicer than me. I wouldn't be hinting at anything. 

I shouldn't be talking so much smack, I'm toying with buying a radio holder for my belt, our belt clips are a pain in my ***.

For our big, loud events I've been contemplating buying an ear piece/lapel mic setup. It's so loud at many of them unless you've got your radio way up its impossible to understand what they're saying on the air.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 6, 2014)

In other news, my partner and I almost had a very horrible end to our shift. Pick-up truck lost a wheel going northbound on the freeway while we were going southbound. Caused an accident in his lanes and his tire came over the center divider and missed our windshield by a little less than 3 feet. He sheared off his lugs so the tire and rim came off, still inflated, you could've popped this thing back on and kept driving. 33"x12.5" tire going 70mph northbound while we're doing 70mph southbound would not have ended well for us. Counting my blessings for being able to post tonight from my own bed.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 6, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> In other news, my partner and I almost had a very horrible end to our shift. Pick-up truck lost a wheel going northbound on the freeway while we were going southbound. Caused an accident in his lanes and his tire came over the center divider and missed our windshield by a little less than 3 feet. He sheared off his lugs so the tire and rim came off, still inflated, you could've popped this thing back on and kept driving. 33"x12.5" tire going 70mph northbound while we're doing 70mph southbound would not have ended well for us. Counting my blessings for being able to post tonight from my own bed.


Glad you guys are ok.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 6, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> In other news, my partner and I almost had a very horrible end to our shift. Pick-up truck lost a wheel going northbound on the freeway while we were going southbound. Caused an accident in his lanes and his tire came over the center divider and missed our windshield by a little less than 3 feet. He sheared off his lugs so the tire and rim came off, still inflated, you could've popped this thing back on and kept driving. 33"x12.5" tire going 70mph northbound while we're doing 70mph southbound would not have ended well for us. Counting my blessings for being able to post tonight from my own bed.


Medic 310 out of service for a change of pants.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 6, 2014)

Southern California weather for the win, I was sweating putting up the Christmas lights today.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 6, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> Southern California weather for the win, I was sweating putting up the Christmas lights today.


Not too shabby  in Phoenix, either.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 6, 2014)

75 and sunny in Savannah. My wife said it's hard for her to get in the Christmas spirit while she's in shorts and looking at palm trees.

I told her to get used to it.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 6, 2014)

I dont know if the resolution will work but here is my poster that arrived this morning.  Presenting it at Tufts Medical School next week.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 6, 2014)

aaand there goes my anonymity.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 6, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> 75 and sunny in Savannah. My wife said it's hard for her to get in the Christmas spirit while she's in shorts and looking at palm trees.
> 
> I told her to get used to it.



I sadly have the same opinion.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 6, 2014)

beano said:


> aaand there goes my anonymity.



What was it like being a kid named bean?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 6, 2014)

beano said:


> I dont know if the resolution will work but here is my poster that arrived this morning.  Presenting it at Tufts Medical School next week.



Looks good man!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 6, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> What was it like being a kid named bean?


Awesome. Did I mention I'm barely 5'4"?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 6, 2014)

Enders game much?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 6, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Enders game much?



Oh! I forgot about that book!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 6, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Oh! I forgot about that book!



Blasphemy!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 6, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Blasphemy!



It was awesome lol I read it last year


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 6, 2014)

I've read that book at least four times...


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 6, 2014)

Enders shadow is all about Bean, I liked it better than enders game


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 6, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Enders shadow is all about Bean, I liked it better than enders game


I can never find any of the other books in that series at the book stores. I'm going to just have to order them online.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh there is more books??


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 6, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Oh there is more books??


No, but there _are_ more books... <cringe>


----------



## Anjel (Dec 6, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> No, but there _are_ more books... <cringe>



Ugh I didn't mean that. I usually talk real good


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 6, 2014)

beano said:


> aaand there goes my anonymity.


Haha, anonymity on the internet...I feel like most of us could be discovered without too much effort. That's okay. I don't feel like I say anything on here I wouldn't say in person anyway.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 6, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> 75 and sunny in Savannah. My wife said it's hard for her to get in the Christmas spirit while she's in shorts and looking at palm trees.
> 
> I told her to get used to it.



I've been in the south (from upstate NY) for almost 7 years and still have a hard time getting in the Christmas mood when the time rolls around.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 6, 2014)

I wonder if all of our usernames have something to do with our real life names. Mine does.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 6, 2014)

Mine did.  Not anymore.  I have been trying to think of a new one but have not had much luck... and I have been busy thinking about school to devote brain cells to that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 6, 2014)

Aprz said:


> I wonder if all of our usernames have something to do with our real life names. Mine does.


Mine has nothing to do with my name.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 6, 2014)

Mine is just random letters.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 6, 2014)

Mine used to be my name. Now it's just the year I was born.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 6, 2014)

Mine is just random words


----------



## Anjel (Dec 6, 2014)

Mines my name lol


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 6, 2014)

Mines my name and MOS


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 6, 2014)

Mine does.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 6, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Mine does.



I thought it was just making fun of asian accents.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 6, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> I thought it was just making fun of asian accents.


My name is Bruce, my nickname is Bru. Hence CodeBru.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 6, 2014)

I will never see that name the same way again. I will now always think of a horrible Asian accent trying to say "code blue".


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 6, 2014)

9D4 said:


> I will never see that name the same way again. I will now always think of a horrible Asian accent trying to say "code blue".


Hahahaha!


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Dec 6, 2014)

I have a burrito addiction


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 7, 2014)

It's not an addiction it's a biologic need


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 7, 2014)

Burritomedic1127 said:


> I have a burrito addiction


That means a whole different thing in my neck of the woods...


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Dec 7, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> That means a whole different thing in my neck of the woods...


Ha fair enough, let me rephrase to a Mexican food addiction


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Dec 7, 2014)

beano said:


> It's not an addiction it's a biologic need


That's what I've been telling myself for years


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 7, 2014)

Mine is my two jobs and sort of my name.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 7, 2014)

I just had the sweetest patient. 

Blood Sugar 2154
PH 6.84


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 7, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I just had the sweetest patient.
> 
> Blood Sugar 2154
> PH 6.84


That took me a while to get... It's been a long shift


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 7, 2014)

Yikes, I'm not too sure that pH is compatible with life.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 7, 2014)

beano said:


> Yikes, I'm not too sure that pH is compatible with life.



One wouldn't think so. 

She was hanging in there though. They gave 3 amps of bicarb and a **** ton of insulin right away. 

And yes **** ton is a legit measurement.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 7, 2014)

...and what should one worry about when giving a metric ****ton of insulin to a pt in dka/hhs?

-sorry im a nerd and i love teachable moments...also im in the middle of a 1200 question bank prepping for my cumulative exam tomorrow.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 7, 2014)

beano said:


> ...and what should one worry about when giving a metric ****ton of insulin to a pt in dka/hhs?
> 
> -sorry im a nerd and i love teachable moments...also im in the middle of a 1200 question bank prepping for my cumulative exam tomorrow.


Oh, oh, pick me! Hypokalemia perhaps? Really, electrolyte management in general. Sounds like a bit of fun ICU work for someone.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 7, 2014)

last month on my OB rotation we had a 15y/o come in, in preterm labor, with glucose >900.  No one wnated anything to do with it, endocrine consult bounced to ICU, ICU bounced to endocrine.  turned out to be a favorable outcome (as far as L&D is concerned).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 7, 2014)

Anjel said:


> One wouldn't think so.
> 
> She was hanging in there though. They gave 3 amps of bicarb and a **** ton of insulin right away.
> 
> And yes **** ton is a legit measurement.



It's actually metric **** ton.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 7, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> It's actually metric **** ton.


Do you have something against the imperial **** ton?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 7, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Do you have something against the imperial **** ton?



We're ****ing medical professionals, you buffoon. EVERYTHING is metric. Do you want to be mistaken for a damn fireman?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 7, 2014)

the imperial ****ton is defined by an arbitrary base unit, as opposed to the metric ****ton which is defined as the weight of 1000 cubic cm of ****


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 7, 2014)

You got called a buffoon. Take that.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 7, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> We're ******* medical professionals, you buffoon. EVERYTHING is metric. Do you want to be mistaken for a damn fireman?



Point goes to DE for the use of buffoon, and a dig at hose monkeys.


----------



## Clare (Dec 7, 2014)

In some countries, everything is metric, it makes life so much easier just having to divide by 10.  It also helps because I'm not too smart ....


----------



## Tigger (Dec 7, 2014)

What kind of sadistic person works 4a to 4p and why are they only open FTO shift???


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## JPINFV (Dec 7, 2014)

Jim37F said:


>



I was about to post that...


----------



## Angel (Dec 7, 2014)

american horror story....did NOT think i would like it...season 2 is great and season 3 is pretty good so far. if you guys need something to watch on netflix...


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 7, 2014)

Tigger said:


> What kind of sadistic person works 4a to 4p and why are they only open FTO shift???


Could be the type that works 3p to 3a and does a volunteer shift from 6:30a to 9:30p and then goes shopping with family followed immediately by heading back to work for a 3p to 11p shift. 

I've only got another 5 hours (-ish) to go.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 8, 2014)

FINALS WEEK!!! One more day of study then two days of testing before I get to relax till January.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 8, 2014)

FLIGHT PHYSIOLOGY CAN JUST DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 8, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> FLIGHT PHYSIOLOGY CAN JUST DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Need some help?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 8, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Need some help?



I am good right now, I think I am starting to understand it, but Thank You, If I do have questions ill PM you


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 8, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> I am good right now, I think I am starting to understand it, but Thank You, If I do have questions ill PM you


That would be a good thread to start. I'm sure you aren't the only one with questions.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 8, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> That would be a good thread to start. I'm sure you aren't the only one with questions.



I agree, once I get back into studying it again (Like Tomorrow) I will


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 8, 2014)

Only 3 shifts left. Getting all my stats together as far as the number of skills I have preformed in the field and clinics are a pain in the butt. Looks like i'll be heading back to the OR for some more BVMs and intubations.

National skills testing is next week followed by our second FISDAP test. Then our exit/closure interview and finally graduation in Jan. It's starting to come to an end


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 8, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> That would be a good thread to start. I'm sure you aren't the only one with questions.



I wonder under the Education/Training Category or another sections , if @Chimpie or another admin, would make a CCP-C/FP-C Section for all of us t to discuss those specific questions and certifications.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Dec 9, 2014)

Well, the Falcons lost. However, I must say I appreciate the grit and resolve to try to comeback from a 24 point halftime deficit and bring it to a one-possession game. And, we're still in first in the division


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 9, 2014)

Welp, at least it'll be a nice paycheck, just found out that they added shifts to my schedule this week so that today was my only off day, 72 hours between tomorrow and Sat, joy.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 9, 2014)

8 days to go, then 5 days of cross country driving and flights to see my little monkey again for good!


----------



## Angel (Dec 9, 2014)

cute! i wanna pinch those cheeks


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 9, 2014)

Angel said:


> cute! i wanna pinch those cheeks



She's the best, it's one of the only photos I have of her not laughing her head off lol


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 9, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> I wonder under the Education/Training Category or another sections , if @Chimpie or another admin, would make a CCP-C/FP-C Section for all of us t to discuss those specific questions and certifications.


No please don't give me another folder to click on. I hate that new "advanced medical discussion" folder or whatever it is.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 9, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> I wonder under the Education/Training Category or another sections , if @Chimpie or another admin, would make a CCP-C/FP-C Section for all of us t to discuss those specific questions and certifications.



I'm kind of behind things with a recent death in the family and a different working schedule. Shoot me a PC of what you're wanting us to add. Thanks!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 9, 2014)

beano said:


> No please don't give me another folder to click on. I hate that new "advanced medical discussion" folder or whatever it is.



But it would be a good source for us that are currently CCP-C/FP-C or us that are currently studying to obtain those qualifications.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 9, 2014)

For those of you familiar with the Coachella Valley, I rode the bump n grind on my mountain bike and all I can say is holy crap thats a killer workout!


----------



## Angel (Dec 9, 2014)

agreed! i want to hear more info on flight medics!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 9, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> But it would be a good source for us that are currently CCP-C/FP-C or us that are currently studying to obtain those qualifications.


Not saying don't post, but why not post in the regular education forum? Just cause I'm not a flight medic doesnt mean I'm not interested.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 9, 2014)

beano said:


> Not saying don't post, but why not post in the regular education forum? Just cause I'm not a flight medic doesnt mean I'm not interested.



I was thinking more organizational side of things,


----------



## Angel (Dec 9, 2014)

And there's not very many threads or topics on it that I've seen. It'll be a lot easier to find all in one place.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 9, 2014)

In other news:
Written final exam: done
OSCE: done
capstone: done
elective rotation (interventional cards): in progress
PANCE: February 17


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 9, 2014)

So I guess now, where should this new folder go or be placed


----------



## Angel (Dec 9, 2014)

Got a test date with medic west...now I just gotta figure out how I'm gonna get there. Pretty sure I'm not driving lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 9, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> For those of you familiar with the Coachella Valley, I rode the bump n grind on my mountain bike and all I can say is holy crap thats a killer workout!


It seems about every 2 weeks there is a rescue from that trail. If you really want to kill yourself do the skyline trail (cactus to clouds trail). It's said to be one of the hardest hikes in the US.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 9, 2014)

First full arrest I've had in a while...actually got ROSC too, not a bad way to finish off the morning after having the yearly Fire Chief's station inspection, going over everything with a white glove practically lol


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 9, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It seems about every 2 weeks there is a rescue from that trail. If you really want to kill yourself do the skyline trail (cactus to clouds trail). It's said to be one of the hardest hikes in the US.



Just googled it... yeah I don't think I'll be taking my bike up that anytime soon but it sounds like a good hike to do.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 9, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> Just googled it... yeah I don't think I'll be taking my bike up that anytime soon but it sounds like a good hike to do.


We don't get very many rescued from the trail as not too many people do it. However of someone needs help while on that trail there is a 99% chance they will get a helicopter (either CalFire or CHP)


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 9, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> For those of you familiar with the Coachella Valley, I rode the bump n grind on my mountain bike and all I can say is holy crap thats a killer workout!


I've  been  to the Coachella Brewery. Does that count?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 9, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We don't get very many rescued from the trail as not too many people do it. However of someone needs help while on that trail there is a 99% chance they will get a helicopter (either CalFire or CHP)



That would seem like the logical response. 



ViolynEMT said:


> I've  been  to the Coachella Brewery. Does that count?



Haha sure yeah.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 9, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Only 3 shifts left. Getting all my stats together as far as the number of skills I have preformed in the field and clinics are a pain in the butt. Looks like i'll be heading back to the OR for some more BVMs and intubations.
> 
> National skills testing is next week followed by our second FISDAP test. Then our exit/closure interview and finally graduation in Jan. It's starting to come to an end



Good luck. Fisdap is a bish, huh?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 9, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Good luck. Fisdap is a bish, huh?


The first time the college had us take it was after we were getting off one of our internship shifts. So I just got off a very busy 24 hour shift drove there and took the test. I was too tired to really put any effort into the 200 question test (as was the rest of the class). A couple of the questions wanted us to calculate drip rates for meds, I looked at the question and said "yeah right, option C looks good enough".

At least with this next test we are able to schedule it.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 9, 2014)

haha, I did the same thing on those. After filling up the white board with math I said eff it. Does your school require you to pass?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 9, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> The first time the college had us take it was after we were getting off one of our internship shifts. So I just got off a very busy 24 hour shift drove there and took the test. I was too tired to really put any effort into the 200 question test (as was the rest of the class). A couple of the questions wanted us to calculate drip rates for meds, I looked at the question and said *"yeah right, option C looks good enough".*
> 
> At least with this next test we are able to schedule it.



Haha you sound like me when I take math tests.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 9, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> haha, I did the same thing on those. After filling up the white board with math I said eff it. Does your school require you to pass?


We didn't get a white board or scratch paper. 

And we honestly don't know. We tried asking our program director but he is very good at avoiding answered. All he has said is that we should show improvement from our first and our second scores. I got a 79% overall so I guess I just need an 80% to show improvement lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 9, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> Haha you sound like me when I take math tests.


When I just don't care then I'll do that. "87 looks like a good answer" or when I'm tired and don't care about the test "I'll pick B. I haven't picked B in a while" haha


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 9, 2014)

Because we'll be calculating drip rates in the field without a calculator. Ha.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 9, 2014)

Finally. Got my C-NPT exam authorization to test... and the UNMH neonatal transport team just posted an opening that medics are encouraged to apply for.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 9, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> I wonder under the Education/Training Category or another sections , if @Chimpie or another admin, would make a CCP-C/FP-C Section for all of us t to discuss those specific questions and certifications.



Generally we try to avoid creating more subforums, and the education forum would be perfect for your postings. We've discussed adding a CCT subforum in the past but realistically it just will not have enough topics in it to necessitate a private home. It used to be possible to tag threads, maybe we can see about adding that back?

Also @beano I believe the Advanced Medical Discussions subforum has been around for a fair bit as well...


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 9, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Also @beano I believe the Advanced Medical Discussions subforum has been around for a fair bit as well...


See that's I mean too many folders I must have not noticed it for years.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 9, 2014)

Well I went and signed up for a fire science class...


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 9, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well I went and signed up for a fire science class...


Traitor...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 9, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Traitor...


Haven't fully decided if I want to go fire but if I decide to go I don't want the fact I don't have an academy to hold me back from a city fire medic job


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 10, 2014)

beano said:


> In other news:
> Written final exam: done
> OSCE: done
> capstone: done
> ...


Just try not to panic. It's only the PANCE...


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 10, 2014)

PANCE= worst acronim ever.

Maybe I will feel different 6 weeks from now but I was way more nervous for finals and OSCE.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 10, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well I went and signed up for a fire science class...



I didn't realize they just let anyone enroll in special ed. I thought you had to, you know... have problems and the like.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> I didn't realize they just let anyone enroll in special ed. I thought you had to, you know... have problems and the like.


My special helmet says otherwise. 

Also, one of our biggest hospitals is on strike and they are only accepting burn patients (only burn center for a huge area). Yay to even more bed delays.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 10, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> My special helmet says otherwise.
> 
> Also, one of our biggest hospitals is on strike and they are only accepting burn patients (only burn center for a huge area). Yay to even more bed delays.


Man, I have real problems with a hospital going on strike. I understand that employees have to air their concerns somehow, but that sounds almost unfathomably selfish.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 10, 2014)

Found out I got assigned to proctor the SMR station for a paramedic NR skills test on Saturday. Debating failing anybody who puts a patient on a board...


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 10, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Found out I got assigned to proctor the SMR station for a paramedic NR skills test on Saturday. Debating failing anybody who puts a patient on a board...


You too can be a one time NR proctor...Totally worth it!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 10, 2014)

Wow REMS props to you for such a speedy delivery of my EMT card.


----------



## exodus (Dec 10, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> Wow REMS props to you for such a speedy delivery of my EMT card.


If you have everything together, you can walk in to the office and out within an hour with your card.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 10, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> My special helmet says otherwise.
> 
> Also, one of our biggest hospitals is on strike and they are only accepting burn patients (only burn center for a huge area). Yay to even more bed delays.



...and I've never been more happy to be traveling for interviews AND on a non-clinical rotation this week. That has to be a fuster cluck for the inpatient teams this week.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 10, 2014)

Passed the first quarter of medic school!  Woot!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2014)

exodus said:


> If you have everything together, you can walk in to the office and out within an hour with your card.


They didn't let me do that


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> ...and I've never been more happy to be traveling for interviews AND on a non-clinical rotation this week. That has to be a fuster cluck for the inpatient teams this week.


I really want a patient today to request transport so I can say "I'm sorry but the ER is closed"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2014)

The longer I'm off a truck, the more I miss it. Applied for two more PRN spots this week.


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 10, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I really want a patient today to request transport so I can say "I'm sorry but the ER is closed"


We say that at least once a day. Our ERs can go on internal which means we cannot transport there. Thank goodness we have 15 ERs in the valley


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2014)

Rhonda said:


> We say that at least once a day. Our ERs can go on internal which means we cannot transport there. Thank goodness we have 15 ERs in the valley


I finally got to say it to a patient haha. 

The hospital is in complete diversion. We have units staged there for walk in patients. The staff do a quick assessment and then we transport them out to another facility.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Dec 10, 2014)

Out of curiosity, who pays for the transport/care?


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 10, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I finally got to say it to a patient haha.
> 
> The hospital is in complete diversion. We have units staged there for walk in patients. The staff do a quick assessment and then we transport them out to another facility.


That's nuts.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Out of curiosity, who pays for the transport/care?


No clue at all.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 11, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I finally got to say it to a patient haha.
> 
> The hospital is in complete diversion. We have units staged there for walk in patients. The staff do a quick assessment and then we transport them out to another facility.



So if there's an unstable patient what happens since they can't just punt to another facility per EMTALA



MonkeyArrow said:


> Out of curiosity, who pays for the transport/care?



If the hospital is on divert the insurance will cover it. If we put them on bypass for having too many units holding the wall the hospital pays for it. Not sure how it works elsewhere and I don't totally understand how that flies with insurance companies, especially when they don't have a contract with the other facility.

We've got a bunch of different types of diverts. Closed is no beds available for admit. Critical Care is self explanatory as is ED Capacity. Internal Disaster can be anything from a fire or lockdown to critical facilities not functioning such as no CT scanner available when they're a CVA receiving facility. Then bypass is as I described, having too many units holding the wall. I believe we place a bypass once we have three ambulances on the wall that are "status 99" being they won't be able to meet our 25 minute turn-around time.

We can ignore any divert except for internal disaster in instances such as cardiac arrest, severe shock, uncontrollable hemorrhage or airway compromise that we cannot correct.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 11, 2014)

Why is it that its 0020, I am awake, and replying to a post on EMTLIFE? is it because I have no Life haha.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 11, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> Why is it that its 0020, I am awake, and replying to a post on EMTLIFE? is it because I have no Life haha.


Why is it that it's really  late and I'm responding  to your post? Oh yeah....what you said.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 11, 2014)

ViolynEMT said:


> Why is it that it's really  late and I'm responding  to your post? Oh yeah....what you said.



haha that is a very good point, Im watching Hurt Locker at the station instead of being a good little medic and sleeping haha


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 11, 2014)

Coast Guard Alaska  here. And I'm home. No excuse.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 11, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> haha that is a very good point, Im watching Hurt Locker at the station instead of being a good little medic and sleeping haha



EMTLIFE= cos none of your friends on facebook give a **it about medical stuff lol


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 11, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> EMTLIFE= cos none of your friends on facebook give a **it about medical stuff lol


hahaahaha so true!


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 11, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> EMTLIFE= cos none of your friends on facebook give a **it about medical stuff lol


Or would even begin to know what the eff I'm talking about lol


----------



## Tigger (Dec 11, 2014)

Someone please provide me with the motivation to start my A&P final.

Just about zero interest in a giant multiple choice test right now...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 11, 2014)

YOU CAN DO IT!!!!  or you can just sit at your computer watching online TV!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow it is pouring rain right now here in the desert.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 12, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> Wow it is pouring rain right now here in the desert.


We're  supposed  to get that tomorrow  here in Phoenix.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 12, 2014)

C-NPT testing is on the ninth... recerted my STABLE card this week... neos and pedis are getting more interesting to me


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 12, 2014)

Have I ever said how much I hate rain? I don't even want to think about riding across town tomorrow...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 12, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> C-NPT testing is on the ninth... recerted my STABLE card this week... neos and pedis are getting more interesting to me



Have you ever worked with them?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 12, 2014)

Remi said:


> Have you ever worked with them?


Yep in both ER and ground critical care transports. And hoping to get hired with the statute newborn transport team soon.
Edit: and when I pull flight shifts now we do a lot of pediatrics, since our nearest pediatric specialty centers are over 200 miles away


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 12, 2014)

I have developed a liking for ped anesthesia, which I never expected to. 

Still no interest in neonates or congenital hearts, though.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 12, 2014)

All my tests and obligations for PA school are done save one last 4-week rotation in January! I haven't read a book for pleasure in two years,  thinking I can do Vonnegut's Mother Night before prepping for the next rotation.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 12, 2014)

So I just interviewed for the new EM residency at Orange Regional Medical Center in Middletown, NY and... they have a friggin covered drive through ambulance bay. Seriously... it's like a Jiffy Lube. Mind. Blown.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 12, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> So I just interviewed for the new EM residency at Orange Regional Medical Center in Middletown, NY and... they have a friggin covered drive through ambulance bay. Seriously... it's like a Jiffy Lube. Mind. Blown.



Sounds like they've adopted a new motto. You're in, you're out, you're on your way.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 12, 2014)

Put in an app a few weeks ago and said I had no offenses on my record. Got a copy of my driving record today and find I have a failure to appear from a few years ago (long story -- attorney didn't show up) that I had no idea was there. Think I screwed the pooch on that application.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 12, 2014)

Wonder if you can get the attorney to refund you.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 12, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Wonder if you can get the attorney to refund you.



He payed the fee on the failure to appear and it went on my record without me knowing. Too long ago to do anything about it, unfortunately.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 12, 2014)

Poopie....


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 13, 2014)

You know, it'd have been nice if one of the 3 or 4 people involved in changing my schedule at the last minute would have called me before I show up at the 12 hour day car station I was originally supposed to work only to be told I'm now supposed to turn around and go up the hill to a 24 hour station, which incidentally happens to be the furthest possible station from the one I was at (and due to rain induced traffic I was barely on time to that station!) Oh and I'm  supposed to be working another 12 hour day car tomorrow...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm really not sure what to do with myself with three weeks off of school.  No reading, no papers, no research, no skills to learn.  I don't know what to do!!!  I think I'm going to make drug cards on brainscapes to learn them.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 13, 2014)

This year my company will have transported over 27,000 patients (not bad for a small company that has ~ 25 ambulances) and we also have another company joining into ours making our response area huge. I wouldn't mind picking up some shifts in the summer since this company covers some of the Colorado river.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 13, 2014)

Just put my 30 days notice in for work  
would LOVE to tell the client 'manager' what I think of his retrospective managing style and dangerous practice (and what a 100% D**K he is...but my contract doesn't allow me, onwards and upwards and back to my babygirl!


----------



## Clare (Dec 13, 2014)

Spent a good few hours talking about psychiatry and mental health, very interesting.  I told the person I was talking to I am really interested in Child, Adolescent and Family Psychiatry and her reply was "... what a great choice!".  

I have just realised if I decide to become a Doctor that when I am a House Officer my Registrar and Consultant will likely be younger than me.

I am not sure the whole "BUT I AM OLDER THAN YOU!" thing applies here.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 13, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I'm really not sure what to do with myself with three weeks off of school.  No reading, no papers, no research, no skills to learn.  I don't know what to do!!!  I think I'm going to make drug cards on brainscapes to learn them.


Uhg take a break and watch some tv.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 13, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> This year my company will have transported over 27,000 patients (not bad for a small company that has ~ 25 ambulances) and we also have another company joining into ours making our response area huge. I wouldn't mind picking up some shifts in the summer since this company covers some of the Colorado river.



Wow you guys are merging with Blythe Ambulance? I used to live there haha.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 13, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> Wow you guys are merging with Blythe Ambulance? I used to live there haha.


AMR already dispatches blythe tnrough the Havasu/RMI dispatch center, so it seems like a logical progression lol. I wouldn't have minded working for rmi... except I told Valentine he could go do certain things to himself the last time I saw him...


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 13, 2014)

GO ARMY!!! BEAT NAVY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 13, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> GO ARMY!!! BEAT NAVY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



They're all so cute. 

Losers meet back at my place for a shower and cool down. ️️️


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 13, 2014)

Anjel said:


> They're all so cute.
> 
> Losers meet back at my place for a shower and cool down. ️️️


I wanna be there!!!!


----------



## Angel (Dec 13, 2014)

But the navy gives a ship! Lol yeeeea I'm down for that get together as well!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 13, 2014)

Ugh I hate this time of year. For the last four years this time of year has just made me more depressed as it comes around


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 13, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh I hate this time of year. For the last four years this time of year has just made me more depressed as it comes around



Usually the same for me. My birthday follows soon after Christmas, so celebrating getting older sucks.

However, I'm vacationing for the next few weeks


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 14, 2014)

Angel said:


> But the navy gives a ship! Lol yeeeea I'm down for that get together as well!!


Count me in too!!!


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 14, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I'm really not sure what to do with myself with three weeks off of school.  No reading, no papers, no research, no skills to learn.  I don't know what to do!!!  I think I'm going to make drug cards on brainscapes to learn them.



Lucky!! I have 1 more week to go. 
How many drugs do they have you guys learning?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 14, 2014)

They had us do 25 so far.  RSI meds.  Cardiac meds, and a but of miscellaneous meds.  I don't feel like I know them.  But if someone asks me about them I seem to know what I'm saying.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 14, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> They had us do 25 so far.  RSI meds.  Cardiac meds, and a but of miscellaneous meds.  I don't feel like I know them.  But if someone asks me about them I seem to know what I'm saying.


Wow... That must be nice. When you drop off an application for my program, they hand you the drug packet then with all of our drugs for the az box. First day of class is a drug test on generic/ trade name, packaging and dosage... Score less than 80 and you don't get a seat in the course.


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 14, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Wow... That must be nice. When you drop off an application for my program, they hand you the drug packet then with all of our drugs for the az box. First day of class is a drug test on generic/ trade name, packaging and dosage... Score less than 80 and you don't get a seat in the course.


Wow. We have to learn 75-80 drugs but we do a drug quiz weekly with 5 drugs on it.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Dec 14, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Wow... That must be nice. When you drop off an application for my program, they hand you the drug packet then with all of our drugs for the az box. First day of class is a drug test on generic/ trade name, packaging and dosage... Score less than 80 and you don't get a seat in the course.


That's how it is in certain classes in the colleges here. Especially for math, the first day of the course, you get a test on the pre-requisite course material (on lower level math), if you don't get an 80, you're dropped from the course.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't recall the drug tests at TCC being especially difficult. In fact, the only stuff that was really a challenge was the quizzes on Dr. Morse' lectures!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 14, 2014)

My program had an entry exam.  it was like 300 questions and had drug math, medications, BLS and ALS questions, A and P. each section was graded and than you were ranked


----------



## exodus (Dec 14, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> This year my company will have transported over 27,000 patients (not bad for a small company that has ~ 25 ambulances) and we also have another company joining into ours making our response area huge. I wouldn't mind picking up some shifts in the summer since this company covers some of the Colorado river.


Do you know where there deployment is at? I've been thinking of moving...


----------



## triemal04 (Dec 14, 2014)

Angel said:


> But the navy gives a ship! Lol yeeeea I'm down for that get together as well!!


So that's what they call it these days....


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 14, 2014)

This day is going by so slow! My graduation is in 2 hours. I just want it to be 2 already hahaha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 14, 2014)

exodus said:


> Do you know where there deployment is at? I've been thinking of moving...


No idea. I don't think anyone knows yet how it will work. It sounded like we will be keeping most of their employees.


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 14, 2014)

6 hours in and only 1 call. I'm ready to kick the 3rd rider off the truck so we can get some calls


----------



## exodus (Dec 14, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> No idea. I don't think anyone knows yet how it will work. It sounded like we will be keeping most of their employees.



But it also opens up options for transfer 

Apparently the GF doesn't like blythe though. ****.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 14, 2014)

exodus said:


> But it also opens up options for transfer
> 
> Apparently the GF doesn't like blythe though. ****.


To be fair no one likes it


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 15, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> To be fair no one likes it



Hell I grew up there and lived there and I didn't even like it. But one of the nice things about Blythe is Oscars carne asada.


----------



## exodus (Dec 15, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> To be fair no one likes it


But so close to the river  

You can even get a house on the river for 1600/month


----------



## Anjel (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm disturbed by what happens when you put bleach on the bench seat.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 15, 2014)

Anjel said:


> View attachment 1649
> 
> 
> I'm disturbed by what happens when you put bleach on the bench seat.


What the hell happens on your bench seats?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 15, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What the hell happens on your bench seats?



I DON'T KNOW! 

Lol that's why I'm so disturbed.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 15, 2014)

Anjel said:


> View attachment 1649
> 
> 
> I'm disturbed by what happens when you put bleach on the bench seat.


That's blood that soaked into the cushion after it wasn't cleaned well. Repeat the process till nothing else shows up.


----------



## MrJones (Dec 15, 2014)

Finished the NAEMSE Educator 1 course yesterday, final grades for my Masters Program posted today; Time to party - after this 24 hour shift is over, that is....


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 15, 2014)

exodus said:


> But so close to the river
> 
> You can even get a house on the river for 1600/month


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 15, 2014)

Ya'll take notes and pay attention! 
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/12/1...-in-officers-misreading-of-law.html?referrer=


----------



## vcuemt (Dec 15, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> Ya'll take notes and pay attention!
> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/12/1...-in-officers-misreading-of-law.html?referrer=


I'm switching careers. Cops have carte blanche.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 15, 2014)

I'll keep that in mind next time I'm trafficking cocaine.
1-don't sleep in the back seat
2- make sure both brake lights are in working order


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 15, 2014)

beano said:


> I'll keep that in mind next time I'm trafficking cocaine. ...



What am I walking into?


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 15, 2014)

December 15... 5:53pm ... time to begin Christmas shopping. Hello internet.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 15, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I DON'T KNOW!
> 
> Lol that's why I'm so disturbed.


I am disturbed also


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 15, 2014)

How I wish I had this power!!!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 16, 2014)

What the heck is going on today: started off with an AMA. Then had a critical patient who fell off a roof and landed on his head followed by a patient with severe vaginal bleeding followed by a patient with A-Fib RVR in the 170s (hospital has us admin verapamil). I actually feel like a real medic today


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 16, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What the heck is going on today: started off with an AMA. Then had a critical patient who fell off a roof and landed on his head followed by a patient with severe vaginal bleeding followed by a patient with A-Fib RVR in the 170s (hospital has us admin verapamil). I actually feel like a real medic today


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 16, 2014)

Taliban is killing 100+ children, ISIS wanna be is taking hostages and killing civilians, and we have people over here whining that we waterboarded a few of these cockroaches and made them stay awake for long periods of time.....

Jesus..... 


Ugh.....


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 16, 2014)

I hate politics.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 16, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> Taliban is killing 100+ children, ISIS wanna be is taking hostages and killing civilians, and we have people over here whining that we waterboarded a few of these cockroaches and made them stay awake for long periods of time.....
> 
> Jesus.....
> 
> ...


I like to call it Freedom Baths.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Dec 16, 2014)

I hate finals. That is all.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 16, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> Taliban is killing 100+ children, ISIS wanna be is taking hostages and killing civilians, and we have people over here whining that we waterboarded a few of these cockroaches and made them stay awake for long periods of time.....
> 
> Jesus.....
> 
> ...



1. If they waterboarded or stuck one of our soldiers outside and let him freeze to death, would you call it torture?

2. I like to set the bar for myself at something higher than, "Well, we aren't as bad as the terrorists... but barely."


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 16, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> Taliban is killing 100+ children, ISIS wanna be is taking hostages and killing civilians, and we have people over here whining that we waterboarded a few of these cockroaches and made them stay awake for long periods of time.....
> 
> Jesus.....
> 
> ...



Torture=Torture 
and there is a reason why an overwhelming majority of people, humans, are revolted by the idea of it...it's evil.  I don't condone evil.

...plus it doesn't work.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 16, 2014)

beano said:


> Torture=Torture
> and there is a reason why an overwhelming majority of people, humans, are revolted by the idea of it...it's evil.  I don't condone evil.
> 
> ...plus it doesn't work.



How would you know if it works or not??


----------



## Angel (Dec 16, 2014)

Because it hasn't worked yet  it's just not effective. Human life is human life


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 16, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> How would you know if it works or not??



According to the Senate investigation into the US's most recent torture operation in 2006, we did not gain any valuable or new intelligence through the torture of over 120 people, including the death of 1 prisoner while being tortured. Now ask yourself, while we gained nothing, what was the cost?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 16, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> How would you know if it works or not??



Well, when they asked if it worked, Senator McCain didn't raise his hand.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 17, 2014)

So I just saw myself on TV tonight


----------



## exodus (Dec 17, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What the heck is going on today: started off with an AMA. Then had a critical patient who fell off a roof and landed on his head followed by a patient with severe vaginal bleeding followed by a patient with A-Fib RVR in the 170s (hospital has us admin verapamil). I actually feel like a real medic today



Last Thursday, our first call was an afib rvr on CPAP, next call was a stroke, third call was an anaphylaxis, fourth call was a BS headache, fourth call was a fall with shortning + rotation 10mg of MS given PTA by fire surprisingly, especially with this engine. First 3 were all code 3 transports.

At least we started our week with only 700 miles on our unit


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 17, 2014)

exodus said:


> Last Thursday, our first call was an afib rvr on CPAP, next call was a stroke, third call was an anaphylaxis, fourth call was a BS headache, fourth call was a fall with shortning + rotation 10mg of MS given PTA by fire surprisingly, especially with this engine. First 3 were all code 3 transports.
> 
> At least we started our week with only 700 miles on our unit


I have never had fire give pain meds to a patient.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 17, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> So I just saw myself on TV tonight


Which story?


----------



## exodus (Dec 17, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I have never had fire give pain meds to a patient.




I have once before. But on this we were responding to the areas of mission lakes and little morongo in DHS from  ramon & varner. So we did have a bit of an extended ETA. The patient was fairly pleasant as well so that probably played into their decision.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 17, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Which story?


Nothing major, it was actually kind of a blink-and-you'll-miss-it deal. ABC 7 commercial for the Spark of Love toy drive, had a collage of still pictures from various local departments and I happened to be in one of them. 

So...needless to say I paused the DVR, snapped a pic on my phone an am bragging to all my friends about how I'm a famous tv celeb now (j/k...or am I?? Lol)


----------



## Anjel (Dec 17, 2014)

There's always a little truth behind every just kidding


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 17, 2014)

beano said:


> According to the Senate investigation into the US's most recent torture operation in 2006, we did not gain any valuable or new intelligence through the torture of over 120 people, including the death of 1 prisoner while being tortured. Now ask yourself, while we gained nothing, what was the cost?



Oh ok for a moment there I thought you were going to show everyone how you have actual hands-on or even related experience. So you seen it on a report that was released= expert. I don't need to ask myself how 'we' gained nothing...because as far as I can see you have never had any involvement in anything remotely related to what's going on other than what you read in the news.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the gym will in fact kill me... And not make me stronger


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 17, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I'm pretty sure the gym will in fact kill me... And not make me stronger


I'm not sure it's the gym... _Two_ scoops?!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 17, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I'm not sure it's the gym... _Two_ scoops?!



Um it says you can do 1-2 scoops lol and I was really tired.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 17, 2014)

Doesn't it also recommend females take half the dose?... C4 is good, though... Lol


----------



## Anjel (Dec 17, 2014)

Lol oh I didn't read that part. It's amazing though lol


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 17, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> Oh ok for a moment there I thought you were going to show everyone how you have actual hands-on or even related experience. So you seen it on a report that was released= expert. I don't need to ask myself how 'we' gained nothing...because as far as I can see you have never had any involvement in anything remotely related to what's going on other than what you read in the news.



You're right, I've never tortured someone, or been tortured. I suppose you have?

Sen John McCain has been tortured and he does not beleibelieve we should be torturing peeps and he is a war hawk.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 17, 2014)

beano said:


> You're right, I've never tortured someone, or been tortured. I suppose you have?
> 
> Sen John McCain has been tortured and he does not beleibelieve we should be torturing peeps and he is a war hawk.



My wife tortures me daily! It works!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 17, 2014)

Very funny


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 17, 2014)

RN at local Band-Aid Hospital: Oh, you need Valium restocked?

Me: No, I need Versed. I don't carry Valium. 

RN: Okay, here's 10 mg of Diazepam. 

Me: ...No. I need 5 of Versed. Midazolam if you'd rather look it up that way. 

RN: We don't have any of that here. I only ever use Valium. I can give you Ativan if you want it. 

Me: I really need Versed, and you do have it right here. Look, type in "M-I-D" instead of "D-I-A."

I eventually received 5 mg of Versed, extremely reluctantly. She asked me why I gave it, and 5 minutes later I overheard her asking the ED doctor why paramedics would be carrying this ridiculously exotic and mysterious "Versed." Sometimes I can only shake my head.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## chaz90 (Dec 17, 2014)

I got a new phone yesterday and have been giving out more likes than ever...


----------



## Angel (Dec 17, 2014)

exotic and mysterious??? shes just clueless or dumb


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 17, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> Oh ok for a moment there I thought you were going to show everyone how you have actual hands-on or even related experience. So you seen it on a report that was released= expert. I don't need to ask myself how 'we' gained nothing...because *as far as I can see you have never had any involvement in anything remotely related to what's going on other than what you read in the news.*



So direct, hands on experience is the only way to know something?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 17, 2014)

Im tired of being cooped up in thr station... so I'll sit on the apron and study lol. Im getting weird looks


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 17, 2014)

Is anyone  else in the Phoenix  area  sick of hearing  about Jodi Arias?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Please unplug your electronic mixers when trying to clean the beaters with your fingers. There is a good chance your fingers will get stuck when you accidentally turn it on. 

At least they understood that we were going to have to cut the beaters up to release her fingers.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 17, 2014)

You sound like a bunch of commies.

Sure there are plenty of lazy supes, but for the most part these people have all put in their dues not only on the street but in the classroom as well.

Capitalism is built on working your way up from the bottom. A lot of people work a lot harder than EMTs and make less.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 17, 2014)

beano said:


> You sound like a bunch of commies.
> 
> Sure there are plenty of lazy supes, but for the most part these people have all put in their dues not only on the street but in the classroom as well.
> 
> Capitalism is built on working your way up from the bottom. A lot of people work a lot harder than EMTs and make less.


 I believe your reply went to the wrong thread... given the subject matter.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 17, 2014)

oh my, I've been having quit the day with posts in the wrong thread. Suppose I should put down the johnny walker.


----------



## Angel (Dec 17, 2014)

upstairs neighbors stomping around is getting OLD and its only been 1 day. WTF are their shoes made of cement


----------



## Tigger (Dec 17, 2014)

EOD standby win. Three hours of "can't give us a call not now not evah."


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 17, 2014)

Were you drinking from cups?


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 17, 2014)

Tigger said:


> EOD standby win. Three hours of "can't give us a call not now not evah."


Just need to pay attention to whether or not they start running


----------



## Tigger (Dec 17, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Were you drinking from cups?



Not my chair, not my problem.

Or pipe bomb, as the case may be.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 17, 2014)

12 hours into shift, and we havent done crap.  Well spend two hours watching CCP lectures, and made dinner, but work related nothing.  Been a weird day for us.  

Side Note: WHY IS NETFLIX TAKING SCRUBS AWAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 17, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> 12 hours into shift, and we havent done crap.  Well spend two hours watching CCP lectures, and made dinner, but work related nothing.  Been a weird day for us.
> 
> Side Note: WHY IS NETFLIX TAKING SCRUBS AWAY!!!!!!!!!


They are? Nooooo! Well actually my portable hard drive has every season downloaded onto it, so im not too broken ip by it


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 17, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> They are? Nooooo! Well actually my portable hard drive has every season downloaded onto it, so im not too broken ip by it



I saw it today, it's says available until 1/4/2015


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 17, 2014)

Remi said:


> So direct, hands on experience is the only way to know something?



Did I say that or are you merely trying to load questions?
Hands on experience means a hell of a lot more than someone deciding something as fact just because they read it on the news. Not to mention forming an opinion based on a ONE SIDED report which is politically motivated.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 17, 2014)

So far tonight has had a 2 month old with a Parietal skull fx, a 1 year old with a humorus fx, and a 3 year old with a dog bite to the face.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 17, 2014)

Anjel said:


> So far tonight has had a 2 month old with a Parietal skull fx, a 1 year old with a humorus fx, and a 3 year old with a dog bite to the face.



I didn't know 911 agencies had a specific unit just for pediatric calls! 

Rough shift that sucks

Edit:spelling


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 18, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> Did I say that or are you merely trying to load questions?


Yes, you said almost exactly that.



irishboxer384 said:


> Hands on experience means a hell of a lot more than someone deciding something as fact just because they read it


Actually, anecdotal experience is considered the weakest of all evidence.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 18, 2014)

Remi said:


> Yes, you said almost exactly that.
> 
> 
> Actually, anecdotal experience is considered the weakest of all evidence.



So applying hands-on experience based on taught techniques is weak for you is it? I'll have to get your info and send to the US/UK HUMINT agencies since you're so clearly a subject matter expert who is capable of harvesting information from known persons and analysing source material. Or...NOT. Gotta love people on here giving their opinions on something they've learned from that so reliable source- politicians and the news!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 18, 2014)

Omg you guys will never agree on the subject or change each other's minds. Just agree to disagree.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 18, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> So applying hands-on experience based on taught techniques is weak for you is it? I'll have to get your info and send to the US/UK HUMINT agencies since you're so clearly a subject matter expert who is capable of harvesting information from known persons and analysing source material. Or...NOT. Gotta love people on here giving their opinions on something they've learned from that so reliable source- politicians and the news!



Please explain exactly what it is I have claimed to be a SME on, and also what belief I have voiced in the politicians or news

I was simply pointing out the logical fallacy in your original reply. Don't take things so personally.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 18, 2014)

Remi said:


> Please explain exactly what it is I have claimed to be a SME on, and also what belief I have voiced in the politicians or news
> 
> I was simply pointing out the logical fallacy in your original reply. Don't take things so personally.



There was no fallacy in my original reply. I was simply pointing out the fact that basing an opinion and projecting it as fact on something you:

1- read in the news
2- judge based on mere extracts from a report which contained selective portions (and politically motivated/charged)
3- have no hands on knowledge yourself

...is a quick way to come up with an opinion that is based on crap.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 18, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> There was no fallacy in my original reply. I was simply pointing out the fact that basing an opinion and projecting it as fact on something you:
> 
> 1- read in the news
> 2- judge based on mere extracts from a report which contained selective portions (and politically motivated/charged)
> ...



Knowing that torturing a fellow human being is an evil act is not an opinion I formed from reading the news.

Also, I may not have ever been tortured or tortured someone but John McCain has and he agrees with me. N=1 but I don't hear anyone who HAS been tortured saying that it's a good idea.

But I see your point, instead of listening to a bipartisan Senate report, I should listen to @irishboxer384 when it comes to form an "opinion" about torture because you have "hands on experience", whatever that meens.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 18, 2014)

beano said:


> Knowing that torturing a fellow human being is an evil act is not an opinion I formed from reading the news.
> 
> Also, I may not have ever been tortured or tortured someone but John McCain has and he agrees with me. N=1 but I don't hear anyone who HAS been tortured saying that it's a good idea.
> 
> But I see your point, instead of listening to a bipartisan Senate report, I should listen to @irishboxer384 when it comes to form an "opinion" about torture because you have "hands on experience", whatever that meens.



So you wouldn't like to include the obvious and historial rivalry between the CIA and FBI? where large parts of the report slamming the CIA contractors were writting by ...ho hum...FBI agents who were present?? Or I dunno...question WHY TS information was even released WHILST this stuff is going on rather than waiting the usual 100 years???? I never said listen to me, what I am saying is don't be so thick to form an opinion when you haven't look at the facts of both sides.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Both sides of what? It's WRONG. That's why it's called "torture". It's evil and our country is better than that. We lowered our standards.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 18, 2014)

beano said:


> Both sides of what? It's WRONG. That's why it's called "torture". It's evil and our country is better than that. We lowered our standards.



Lowered from when? Based on our own Western history our standards for human rights are the best they've ever been....


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Even the station chief of the CIA charged with carrying out the program said it was wrong and quit.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 18, 2014)

Irishboxer,

Before I break this down, note that none of my comments address my own opinion of torture or the CIA report. I was commenting on your reasoning, not on the actual issue. Don't make the mistake of assuming you know someone else's position on something, or that you understand why they hold the position that they do.



irishboxer384 said:


> *Oh ok for a moment there I thought you were going to show everyone how you have actual hands-on or even related experience.* So you seen it on a report that was released= expert. I don't need to ask myself how 'we' gained nothing...because as far as I can see you have never had any involvement in anything remotely related to what's going on other than what you read in the news.



The part of your post that I originally commented on is bolded above. What you were implying was that the only way someone can know anything is to have personal experience with it. This is an anti-intellectual argument that basically dismisses every form of learning aside from psychomotor practice.

You also assume that the only reason beano and others have the view they do is because of the recent senate report. That is a big assumption, considering how much discussion there has been on torture over the past decade, also considering that this recent senate report is not the first one to discount the utility of torture. Such assumption can also be categorized as a causal fallacy, which is a form of post-hoc logical fallacy.



irishboxer384 said:


> Did I say that or are you merely trying to load questions?
> *Hands on experience means a hell of a lot more than someone deciding something as fact just because they read it on the news*. Not to mention forming an opinion based on a ONE SIDED report which is politically motivated.



Then, in your reply to me, you make another assumption and actually commit two logical fallacies. First you repeat the post-hoc fallacy in assuming that people's opinions are based solely on ill-informed and politically motivated sources of information, and you then falsely imply that an individual's experience is a more valuable form of evidence than anything else, when in reality, anecdotal evidence is the weakest kind. This is sort of an implied anecdotal fallacy.

Lastly, I wonder how you square your outright dismissal of a "politically-motivatated" senate report with the self-serving claims of the CIA and military that information gathered from torture was not only useful but was the only way to gather the intel they were after?

Why are you so quick to believe the word of people (CIA, military) who obviously have much to lose if the public and congress don't believe that torture works?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Remi, so much more eloquent than me.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 18, 2014)

Remi said:


> Irishboxer,
> 
> Before I break this down, note that none of my comments address my own opinion of torture or the CIA report. I was commenting on your reasoning, not on the actual issue. Don't make the mistake of assuming you know someone else's position on something, or that you understand why they hold the position that they do.
> 
> ...



So you're turning the discussion into the definition of fallacy? I think before things can go into that sort of detail, it would be wise to exercise the basic logic of looking at both sides of the argument and facts that are present. What you know, and beano and what I know are 3 different things. You seemed to have failed to notice that I haven't argued for either side- merely questioned why people think it is ok to form a one sided opinion based on one sided 'facts'. I'm not quick to believe the word of anyone, but pointing out the reality that plucking some sort of argument when NONE of us have ALL of the facts isn't a good foundation for a valid opinion.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 18, 2014)

Maybe this thing needs its own thread. We are blocking up a directionless thread with one topic...


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 18, 2014)

Calm down


----------



## Angel (Dec 18, 2014)

I feel like a real medic today, not sure why. Calls are ordinary but, it's about dang time.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 18, 2014)

Angel said:


> I feel like a real medic today, not sure why. Calls are ordinary but, it's about dang time.



is that like the saying "I'm a real boy"


----------



## Angel (Dec 18, 2014)

Well...in my case...girl.
I still feel/felt like I was on my internship...


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 18, 2014)

Angel said:


> Well...in my case...*girl.*
> I still feel/felt like I was on my internship...


Hence the quotes Angel  I couldnt think of any other clever saying


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Dec 18, 2014)

Only 12 more chapters of world history to review for this final tomorrow... at least I'm a third of the way there!


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Dec 18, 2014)

Trip booked to Sunday River     BOOMSHAKAA


----------



## Angel (Dec 18, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> Hence the quotes Angel  I couldnt think of any other clever saying



Hah, well I'm slow today! 6.5 hours on and 2 calls I just feel like taking a nap.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 18, 2014)

Angel said:


> Hah, well I'm slow today! 6.5 hours on and 2 calls I just feel like taking a nap.



Try 36 hours no calls haha so weird for me


----------



## Angel (Dec 18, 2014)

Wow! I would be running people over so I could have something to do lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 18, 2014)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Ew


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2014)

Today I did the supe a favor and took the bariatric wheelchair van to call to transport a patient to the ED with the medic crew.

It ended with a naked, morbidly obese female getting temporarily stuck in a hoyer lift while suspended in mid air. 

Without going into detail, I also feel bad for the cleaning staff.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 19, 2014)

Double ew


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 19, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Today I did the supe a favor and took the bariatric wheelchair van to call to transport a patient to the ED with the medic crew.
> 
> It ended with a naked, morbidly obese female getting temporarily stuck in a hoyer lift while suspended in mid air.
> 
> Without going into detail, I also feel bad for the cleaning staff.


I feel like they're always naked.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 19, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> I feel like they're always naked.


And on the second floor.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 19, 2014)

I just applied for my first EMT job. Why do I feel so nervous about it?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 19, 2014)

beano said:


> And on the second floor.



Or in lithotomy position, on the floor between the bed and the wall in the back bedroom of a trailer with soft, rotted floors.


----------



## Angel (Dec 19, 2014)

got a call from new orleans EMS...wants me to submit my resume and possibly do a skype interview...
duuude!


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Dec 19, 2014)

Remi said:


> *Or in lithotomy position,* on the floor between the bed and the wall in the back bedroom of a trailer with soft, rotted floors.


I see you trying to be sneaky, coming back and editing it in later...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 19, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> I see you trying to be sneaky, coming back and editing it in later...



Yeah, my PTSD flared up and I recalled more detail


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 19, 2014)

beano said:


> Double ew


I'd up that to a Quad, possibly a Quint Eww if she's C-Diff Positive...


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 19, 2014)

Angel said:


> got a call from new orleans EMS...wants me to submit my resume and possibly do a skype interview...
> duuude!



Just remember to wear clothes during the skype interview.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 19, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Just remember to wear clothes during the skype interview.


Don't need to wear pants to do a Skype interview


----------



## Angel (Dec 19, 2014)

haha, thats a daring move gentleman.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 19, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Don't need to wear pants to do a Skype interview



True. That would make a good exit to an interview.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 19, 2014)

Angel said:


> got a call from new orleans EMS...wants me to submit my resume and possibly do a skype interview...
> duuude!


Thats awesome! They seem like a really cool place to work. Good luck!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 19, 2014)

Angel said:


> haha, thats a daring move gentleman.


My middle name is Danger


----------



## Angel (Dec 19, 2014)

lol, made me think of this


----------



## exodus (Dec 19, 2014)

I absolutely hate overstock and clutter in the ambulance.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2014)

Remi said:


> Or in lithotomy position, on the floor between the bed and the wall in the back bedroom of a trailer with soft, rotted floors.


With the way the hoyer sling was positioned, she was not far from that position.

She was somewhat clothed on arrival, but the PA insisted we remove them while she berrated the patient for not standing. She then attempted to bribe the urospetic and highly altered patient with a 70/nothing pressure with pain meds. After 20 minutes the PA up and left.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 19, 2014)

My night has gone like this.

Me to ER: calling for pronouncement. 31 year old male asystole. Unknown down times. Core is cool to the touch. Pupils fixed and dilated. 30 minutes of ACLS preformed with no change. 

ER: Time of death 2101.

At 2103....

Me: ER we will be enroute to your facility P1 with 31 year old male ROSC. BP 120/90 and spontaneous respirations. 

That was a first lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 20, 2014)

I had someone here at work today suggest I look at Richmond Ambulance Authority in VA... anyone have any inside info about the service?


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 20, 2014)

My student today is a winner. She's only on her third ride-out. Didn't want to familiarize herself with the unit, doesn't feel like she needs to go over anything, and is currently on the couch absorbed in some random novel, despite me offering to go over 12 leads with her since she said she's weak on them. A real go-getter...


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 20, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> My student today is a winner. She's only on her third ride-out. Didn't want to familiarize herself with the unit, doesn't feel like she needs to go over anything, and is currently on the couch absorbed in some random novel, despite me offering to go over 12 leads with her since she said she's weak on them. A real go-getter...



Might be worth 'testing the brakes' at EVERY junction....


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 20, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> My student today is a winner. She's only on her third ride-out. Didn't want to familiarize herself with the unit, doesn't feel like she needs to go over anything, and is currently on the couch absorbed in some random novel, despite me offering to go over 12 leads with her since she said she's weak on them. A real go-getter...



Send her home.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 20, 2014)

My momma got me an early Christmas/ medic school graduation gift. Glock 22 with night sights


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 20, 2014)

Anjel said:


> My night has gone like this.
> 
> Me to ER: calling for pronouncement. 31 year old male asystole. Unknown down times. Core is cool to the touch. Pupils fixed and dilated. 30 minutes of ACLS preformed with no change.
> 
> ...


That's pretty much how my first cardiac arrest went...medic was on the phone for pronouncement and was just about to hang up, and the guy got pulses back.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 20, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> My student today is a winner. She's only on her third ride-out. Didn't want to familiarize herself with the unit, doesn't feel like she needs to go over anything, and is currently on the couch absorbed in some random novel, despite me offering to go over 12 leads with her since she said she's weak on them. A real go-getter...


No one offered to teach me anything  or coach me on my ride alongs. I would've  jumped at the chance  to learn more or reinforce things I have learned. You have to question her motivation to join the ems community.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 20, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> My student today is a winner. She's only on her third ride-out. Didn't want to familiarize herself with the unit, doesn't feel like she needs to go over anything, and is currently on the couch absorbed in some random novel, despite me offering to go over 12 leads with her since she said she's weak on them. A real go-getter...



Can I come and have you teach me a few things?? ️


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 20, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Can I come and have you teach me a few things?? ️



Hey, keep it clean, perv.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 20, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Hey, keep it clean, perv.


Ha I really didn't mean it like that.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 20, 2014)

Riiigghhhtttt.... Someone pass the buttered popcorn and a raincoat. It's either going to get a bit steamy in here or STXmedic's trainee is going to die in a massive bloodbath. Either way, it's going to be a spectacle...


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 20, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> Riiigghhhtttt.... Someone pass the buttered popcorn and a raincoat. It's either going to get a bit steamy in here or STXmedic's trainee is going to die in a massive bloodbath. Either way, it's going to be a spectacle...



I hope some random student riders are now reading this thread and wondering if their preceptor is the mysterious STXmedic himself...

Hint for all of you: He is everywhere, and he is watching.


----------



## Angel (Dec 20, 2014)

I would send her home. She is not there to relax and.have a good time. Her lack of knowledge where stuff of the ambulance is could get her in trouble  
I did the rig check every shift, me and my preceptor went over a piece of equipment a day related protocol every shift and there were no excuses. 
Her behavior is absurd, and I hope she is not a medic student because she has no right to be in the back of your ambulance or running calls after that behavior. She needs some time off to think about why she wants to be there at all.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 20, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> Riiigghhhtttt.... Someone pass the buttered popcorn and a raincoat. It's either going to get a bit steamy in here or STXmedic's trainee is going to die in a massive bloodbath. Either way, it's going to be a spectacle...


----------



## Tigger (Dec 20, 2014)

Hmm it appears that I have reached 4000 posts. Hooray?


----------



## Angel (Dec 21, 2014)

Got a Christmas bonus at work. Very unexpected but I'm grateful because I needed it


----------



## Tigger (Dec 21, 2014)

We were told we would not be getting them this year...This morning I found out differently with it taped to my locker, awesome!


----------



## Angel (Dec 21, 2014)

Free money is awesome


----------



## Tigger (Dec 21, 2014)

http://7online.com/news/nypd-officers-unite-in-grief-silent-salute-2-fallen-officers-/445259/

This sucks.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 21, 2014)

@TransportJockey. Any chance you remember where all those pics of the meds and protocols you guys use are posted? I'm trying to share the info with a disbelieving partner.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 21, 2014)

I'll uplOad them to my photibucket. Stand by


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 21, 2014)

http://s22.photobucket.com/user/jtpaintball70/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## Angel (Dec 21, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> http://s22.photobucket.com/user/jtpaintball70/library/?view=recent&page=1



You can do all of that stuff?! is that because you're a flight medic or a cct medic?


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 21, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> I hope some random student riders are now reading this thread and wondering if their preceptor is the mysterious STXmedic himself...
> 
> Hint for all of you: He is everywhere, and he is watching.


I'm getting the same vibe of that last bit as I do with Santa clause is coming to town. Creepy...
Speaking of that, I was with my 7 year old niece yesterday and that song came on. All of the sudden she just said "that stalker better not be watching me!" 
Hahaha


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 21, 2014)

Angel said:


> You can do all of that stuff?! is that because you're a flight medic or a cct medic?


Yep. And all of our 911 medics are trained to cct level and we xan do it during flight calls, transfers, or 911 calls


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 21, 2014)

My wife's birthday is Dec 31, just ordered her a deck of cards against humanity.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 21, 2014)

beano said:


> My wife's birthday is Dec 31, just ordered her a deck of cards against humanity.


That game is the best. It's caused beer to spew out of my nose more than once.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 21, 2014)

Remi said:


> That game is the best. It's caused beer to spew out of my nose more than once.



Hurts so good!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 21, 2014)

I swear to God, I want to work in Pecos County.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 21, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I swear to God, I want to work in Pecos County.


Pecos county doesn't have nearly the scope we do in Pecos.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 21, 2014)

I didn't say for… I just said in.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 21, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I didn't say for… I just said in.


I know... but why would you want to work seventy miles south of me... ft Stockton sucks
Lol Pecos is in Reeves county. Ft Stockton is Pecos county


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 21, 2014)

Blah. Okay. I wanna work where YOU work.


----------



## Angel (Dec 21, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Blah. Okay. I wanna work where YOU work.



Me too....


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 22, 2014)

Going in for an interview in primary care and just got invited to another interview in orthopedics. Take a number people!


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 22, 2014)

beano said:


> Going in for an interview in primary care and just got invited to another interview in orthopedics. Take a number people!


Awesome! I hope that you like both... they both can be interesting, I'm sure!


----------



## vcuemt (Dec 22, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> I hate politics.


For someone who hates politics you sure talk about them a lot on this EMS forum.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 22, 2014)

vcuemt said:


> For someone who hates politics you sure talk about them a lot on this EMS forum.


Just an observation: Just because one hates politics doesn't mean one doesn't understand politics or that one is disinclined to talk about politics. It's one of the things that seem to make politics, well, politics!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't hate politics, just politicians.

I was in the barber shop this morning. Very crowded, 5 chairs going. This guy is going on and on about Ferguson this stop-and-frisk that yada yada yada.  Well he gets up and leaves when his haircut is done and the barber turns the whole shop and says "I came this close to loosin it, I can't stand that guy".


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 22, 2014)

beano said:


> My wife's birthday is Dec 31, just ordered her a deck of cards against humanity.










/shameless Google image search.


----------



## Angel (Dec 22, 2014)

Dispatched for 7, transported 2...4.5 hour break mid shift. Today is awesome!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 22, 2014)

Why do people keep replying to OLD threads that are like 9 months old.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 23, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> Why do people keep replying to OLD threads that are like 9 months old.



The same reason 90% of the posts  here are variations on "how hard is the NREMT", "what's in your jump kit", "what kind of boots are best" and "did you hear spine boards are bad?"


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 23, 2014)

And because we jump down someone's throat when they ask about something we've already talked about.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes, but like today, someone replied to a thread that was last commented on in 2007 in the NREMT section.  Just to say I passed my test also.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 23, 2014)

Least they didn't make a new one.  We really should stop the eating our young culture we have.


----------



## Chewy20 (Dec 23, 2014)

Parked in a handicap spot last night because there is no freaking parking in my condos. Forgot to move it this morning. Got towed. $200 to the man.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 23, 2014)

beano said:


> And because we jump down someone's throat when they ask about something we've already talked about.



And talked about and talked about and talked about...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 23, 2014)

Why do I feel  so freaking sad this time  of year?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 23, 2014)

ViolynEMT said:


> Why do I feel  so freaking sad this time  of year?



If you need someone to talk to...







@DEmedic is it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 23, 2014)

Sure. I'm there for you. 












... As long as you don't ask me about boots or spine boards.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 23, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Sure. I'm there for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about what number your test stopped  at?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 23, 2014)

ViolynEMT said:


> What about what number your test stopped  at?



You can only talk to him about how everyone needs high flow o2 and what light bar to buy.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 23, 2014)

Or what to carry in your "jump kit"


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 23, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Or what to carry in your "jump kit"


Oh yeah. I forgot that one.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 23, 2014)

Can I carry a gun on duty as a paramedic?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 23, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Can I carry a gun on duty as a paramedic?


I carry 2 guns with me everyday at work. They are both mounted to my arms however.


----------



## Chewy20 (Dec 23, 2014)

I have a bite size mini gun mounted on my head at work. for suppressive fire of course.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 23, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I carry 2 guns with me everyday at work. They are both mounted to my arms however.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 23, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I carry 2 guns with me everyday at work. They are both mounted to my arms however.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 23, 2014)

Anjel said:


> View attachment 1665





teedubbyaw said:


>


And what are you two trying to say?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 23, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> And what are you two trying to say?



That it looks like you won't be having any mayonnaise?


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey guys. Just to let you know we monitor your opinions on issues like these (locking old threads). As we continue to build on this platform we may bring back the "Hey, this topic is really old. Do you really want to reply to it?" reminder message. There's no great addon for it by default, so that would have to be something we have custom written for our site.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 23, 2014)

If anyone hasn't already, take a moment and like our Facebook page (www.facebook.com/emtlife). We're about 28 people away from 11K and it would be awesome to meet that goal before we start 2015. Thanks!


----------



## Angel (Dec 23, 2014)

Im bored! anything good movies on netflix?
preferably not a documentary unless EMS related...IDK what to search for...everything it seems like i want to watch isnt on netflix streaming


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 23, 2014)

Angel said:


> Im bored! anything good movies on netflix?
> preferably not a documentary unless EMS related...IDK what to search for...everything it seems like i want to watch isnt on netflix streaming


I've been watching a lot of late 80's, early 90's movies lately. Recent titles include:
Terminator 2
The Burbs
You've Got Mail
Turner and Hooch (yeah, got on a Tom Hanks kick for a couple of days)
Wayne's World
The Truman Show
The Firm
Batman (1989)


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 23, 2014)

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 24, 2014)

Angel said:


> Im bored! anything good movies on netflix?
> preferably not a documentary unless EMS related...IDK what to search for...everything it seems like i want to watch isnt on netflix streaming


Pee Wee's Playhouse just got uploaded


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2014)

Go old school and watch Johnny and Roy in Emeegency.


----------



## Angel (Dec 24, 2014)

beano said:


> Pee Wee's Playhouse just got uploaded



haha i know youre joking but i actually saw that as a teen! 

Im probably the only person in this field who hasnt seen Emergency so I should probably give it a try...


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 24, 2014)

Angel said:


> haha i know youre joking but i actually saw that as a teen!
> 
> Im probably the only person in this field who hasnt seen Emergency so I should probably give it a try...


You're not the only one....


----------



## Angel (Dec 24, 2014)

i wish they had inglorious basterds or band of brothers but no...just some weird random movies. sigh, Oh for anyone wanting a random, ok acted, action Arnold S movie i liked sabotoge...has a good twist


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 24, 2014)

Watch tombstone.
You're welcome.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Dec 24, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Watch tombstone.
> You're welcome.



Second this. Great flick


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 24, 2014)

Angel said:


> haha i know youre joking but i actually saw that as a teen!


Totally not joking.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> If anyone hasn't already, take a moment and like our Facebook page (www.facebook.com/emtlife). We're about 28 people away from 11K and it would be awesome to meet that goal before we start 2015. Thanks!


Y'all should highlight my Facebook photo page on your Facebook page  lol just an idea


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 24, 2014)

Yall should quite Facebook it's a govt conspiracy to track your location at all times! OK maybe not but it is a succubus.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2014)

The latest research I've seen shows that social media users 18-34 are now bailing on FB in droves. In the last year, the number of <30 year old users had diminished by nearly half. My marketing to millennials via social media channels is done with twitter and Instagram, with other channels as adjuncts.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 24, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> And talked about and talked about and talked about...



DEmedic, I am looking at becoming a firefighter and I would like to know how I can put a water tank in my car so if I respond to a fire, or drive past one in my POV I can put the fire out  Also you seem to be the expert in lights, should I put 2, 3, 4, 5, or 6 strobe lights on my grill and do you think a lightbar on top would look tacky or should I go all tactical and keep the lights inside like those bad a** undercover cop cars.  

haha


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Dec 24, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> DEmedic, I am looking at becoming a firefighter and I would like to know how I can put a water tank in my car so if I respond to a fire, or drive past one in my POV I can put the fire out  Also you seem to be the expert in lights, should I put 2, 3, 4, 5, or 6 strobe lights on my grill and do you think a lightbar on top would look tacky or should I go all tactical and keep the lights inside like those bad a** undercover cop cars.
> 
> haha



Snap a line, drop a tube, and throw a dart....nbd paramedic sh*t


----------



## vcuemt (Dec 24, 2014)

Angel said:


> Im bored! anything good movies on netflix?
> preferably not a documentary unless EMS related...IDK what to search for...everything it seems like i want to watch isnt on netflix streaming


I've heard good things about a movie called Snowpiercer but I mostly watch TV on Netflix. If you haven't watched Sherlock stop what ever you're doing and watch that. I've been watching this mind f*** of a show called Black Mirror.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2014)

Angel said:


> Im bored! anything good movies on netflix?
> preferably not a documentary unless EMS related...IDK what to search for...everything it seems like i want to watch isnt on netflix streaming


Dr who and Arrow are good shows to watch... as for movies... I'm not sure. I seem to use netflix more for shows


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> DEmedic, I am looking at becoming a firefighter and I would like to know how I can put a water tank in my car so if I respond to a fire, or drive past one in my POV I can put the fire out  Also you seem to be the expert in lights, should I put 2, 3, 4, 5, or 6 strobe lights on my grill and do you think a lightbar on top would look tacky or should I go all tactical and keep the lights inside like those bad a**
> undercover cop cars.
> 
> haha



The trunk should easily hold 250 gallons. Add a CAFF system for better suppression ability. And real firemens put as many lights on as possible. I also suggest reflective stripes, decals and gold leaf.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 24, 2014)

Dec 24th in New England and I'm wearing a t shirt


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 24, 2014)

beano said:


> Dec 24th in New England and I'm wearing a t shirt


52 degrees and I'm wearing a long sleeve uniform shirt and a sweatshirt...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 24, 2014)

beano said:


> Dec 24th in New England and I'm wearing a t shirt


December  24th  in Phoenix and I'm wearing  a sweatshirt.  I guess  I win the wimp  award.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 24, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> 52 degrees and I'm wearing a long sleeve uniform shirt and a sweatshirt...


52 degrees to a Californian is not the same as 52 degrees to a New Englander


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 24, 2014)

beano said:


> 52 degrees to a Californian is not the same as 52 degrees to a New Englander


No where near. Sadly I'm stuck wearing my sweatshirt all day unless I am able to swing by a uniform store today (I forgot my belt and my sweatshirt covers it up).


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2014)

31 degrees in NM when I walked the puppies this morning... I hate the desert. When is my florida medic test again? Lol


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 24, 2014)

Walked in to work this morning to four back to back calls. This is not how it's supposed to work on Christmas Eve!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 24, 2014)

we are currently having a beautiful heat wave here, a lovely 34 degrees, with a really high chance of a nice summer rain soon, aka we can see the clouds in the distance, and a even better chance of a nice snow tonight.  this 36 hour shift is going to be just great with our main response being freeway.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 24, 2014)

Sounds like it's been a great winter in most places. Sunny and 55 today in central Texas. These aren't the winters I seem to remember us having lately.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 24, 2014)

52 degrees here in Michigan. No coat, but a very light weight sweater because it's raining.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2014)

I think total wine is the busiest store I was in today. Everyone needs their booze before dealing with family
Including me


----------



## Anjel (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm really hoping for whiskey slushes at the in-laws today.


----------



## Angel (Dec 24, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I seem to use netflix more for shows



Seems to be a theme. I'm contemplating getting amazon prime because I know they have a bunch of stuff. Idk, I don't want cable. @vcuemt  Sherlock is AWESOME, I used to make fun on my sister for watching it and I'm pretty much hooked. They take forever  to put out new episodes though


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Dec 24, 2014)

Have any of you guys heard about the podcast Serial? I listened to half of the first episode, and wasn't really captivated to listen on but most of my friends really like it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2014)

My sister and Brother in law have arrived from Kazhakshan and the vodka is flowing. Merry Christmas. .


----------



## Tigger (Dec 24, 2014)

About to fly back to Boston for Christmas with the fam. Missed a late call this morning by minutes (thanks for being on time c shift!) and somehow hit no traffic headed to the airport. Hooray!


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 24, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> My sister and Brotehr in law have arrived from Kazhakshan and the vodka is flowing. Merry Christmas. .


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 24, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I think total wine is the busiest store I was in today. Everyone needs their booze before dealing with family
> Including me


Let me know how that stuff is. I'll probably be killing my Woodford today...


----------



## Chewy20 (Dec 24, 2014)

Tigger said:


> About to fly back to Boston for Christmas with the fam. Missed a late call this morning by minutes (thanks for being on time c shift!) and somehow hit no traffic headed to the airport. Hooray!


 
Lucky, I was trying to get up to Plymouth, but my two days a week at work ruined that plan lol


----------



## Chewy20 (Dec 24, 2014)

beano said:


> 52 degrees to a Californian is not the same as 52 degrees to a New Englander


 
That's tshirt and shorts weather for New Englanders.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 24, 2014)

What is with people being pieces of **** on Christmas eve?


----------



## Chris07 (Dec 24, 2014)

As I go into work today, I go in expecting to get slammed with IFT all day long. The days leading up to a holiday are always the worst!

All I can say is thank goodness it's not a Friday.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 24, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Lucky, I was trying to get up to Plymouth, but my two days a week at work ruined that plan lol


I'm on my four day and am taking the first two days of next set as "sick." I was surprised how easy of a time I had finding coverage for them, I guess not everyone wants a week with their families. 

I also missed my southwest boarding group while I was at the bar. Oops...


----------



## Chewy20 (Dec 24, 2014)

Tigger said:


> I'm on my four day and am taking the first two days of next set as "sick." I was surprised how easy of a time I had finding coverage for them, I guess not everyone wants a week with their families.
> 
> I also missed my southwest boarding group while I was at the bar. Oops...


 
Yeah I hear ya, if I wasn't a cadet I would have taken the two days off. Oh well use them for the 3rd and 4th of july.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 24, 2014)

Tigger said:


> I'm on my four day and am taking the first two days of next set as "sick." I was surprised how easy of a time I had finding coverage for them, I guess not everyone wants a week with their families.
> 
> I also missed my southwest boarding group while I was at the bar. Oops...



Or maybe it's the holiday pay. We're doing Xmas after I get off shift, so I'll go get everyone's presents on Friday so for one its discounted lol


----------



## Anjel (Dec 24, 2014)

Whissssskkkkkeeeeeeyyyyyyyy FTW!


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 24, 2014)

My Christmas gift to myself; home brewing kit. I'm excited. Now the choice between starting the first batch with a pale ale, a lager or a red ale...


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 24, 2014)

OMG People, SLOW DOWN!!!!!!! There is snow on the freeway and it is whiteout conditions!!!!! We have had so many slide offs tonight.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 25, 2014)

'Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the county
Not a place had power, not even the hospital;
The patients with home oxygen no longer had care,
In hopes that someone with a bottle would soon be there;
The EMS Crews were nestled in there rigs
While visions of white out conditions appeared in their heads;


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 25, 2014)

The snow on the forum is back...


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 25, 2014)

That's weird all I'm getting is rain.


----------



## Chewy20 (Dec 25, 2014)

Time to earn that time and a half for 18 out of 24 hours.

Thankfully at a very slow part of the county.


----------



## vcuemt (Dec 25, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Have any of you guys heard about the podcast Serial? I listened to half of the first episode, and wasn't really captivated to listen on but most of my friends really like it.


Adnan is innocent


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone! 

*Edit for a birthday song*


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 25, 2014)

CALEMT said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!



Merry Christmas to you also!! 

To all of us that are working today, be safe today!!! Merry Christmas


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas guys and gals...

Even you who I often disagree with


----------



## Chewy20 (Dec 25, 2014)

Nevermind found out that I am being paid DOUBLE time for the first 17 hours then time and a half for the rest. Been looking at crap to spend it on all morning haha. Merry indeed.

Also, a lady brought us pie.


----------



## exodus (Dec 25, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Nevermind found out that I am being paid DOUBLE time for the first 17 hours then time and a half for the rest. Been looking at crap to spend it on all morning haha. Merry indeed.
> 
> Also, a lady brought us pie.



For us, we get an additional holiday pay. So we get our base hours, then how ever many hours we have on the holiday, they give us that many hours at our normal pay rate in addition to our normal pay.

So basically double time.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 25, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Nevermind found out that I am being paid DOUBLE time for the first 17 hours then time and a half for the rest. Been looking at crap to spend it on all morning haha. Merry indeed.
> 
> Also, a lady brought us pie.



We just got pie also


----------



## Angel (Dec 25, 2014)

I just get regular time and a half, for 4 hours since I work a grave. I'll take it though


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 25, 2014)

Today I'll be earning Double Time and a Half... for 8 hours. If I'm held after, then it's just straight OT. Why? We all get paid 8 hours straight time as Holiday Pay and if we work, we get OT on top of that. Hooray!


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas EMTlife faithful! Have a joyful and safe one! 
Cheers From Kiwiland (New Zealand)!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 25, 2014)

I love legos


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 25, 2014)

Looks look it could be the Serenity


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 25, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Looks look it could be the Serenity


That's exactly what it is


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 25, 2014)

Never stop flying


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 25, 2014)

Didn't realize there were so many brown coats on here.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 25, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Didn't realize there were so many brown coats on here.


There are a lot of us!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 25, 2014)

So Everyone, I have a first for probably all of you, even the real salty ones!!!

Back Story, we are a Rural EMS Agency (ALS).  This call is probably close to 25 miles outside of town up in the hills.  

So No S*** There I was, Listening to our dispatch as another one of our units gets dispatched for a motor vehicle accident.  So Everyone is going in route to it, and over our dispatch we hear one of our Air Ambulances come over the Air, saying we are returning to our base and flying over your county and we just flew over the car accident you guys are responding too.  Do you want us to hang around and take the patient for you? 

So I have heard of EMS Ground units jumping calls before, but I have never heard of an Air Ambulance trying to steal one of the ground crews calls haha


----------



## exodus (Dec 25, 2014)

Happens all the time with the CHP helicopter out here.  If they hear the call go out, they'll also fly over towards it to help us locate and prevent people from running.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 25, 2014)

exodus said:


> Happens all the time with the CHP helicopter out here.  If they hear the call go out, they'll also fly over towards it to help us locate and prevent people from running.



Does CHP have Air Ambulances or are they just for Law Enforcement?


----------



## exodus (Dec 25, 2014)

It's staffed with a medic and a pilot, both LEO. It has ALS transport and hoist capabilities.  On occasion it's only dual pilot staffed, at which point our AMR medic hops on and flies in.

Wouldn't want to be in it with a critical patient though, there's almost no room to work or perform any procedures.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 25, 2014)

exodus said:


> It's staffed with a medic and a pilot, both LEO. It has ALS transport and hoist capabilities.  On occasion it's only dual pilot staffed, at which point our AMR medic hops on and flies in.
> 
> Wouldn't want to be in it with a critical patient though, there's almost no room to work or perform any procedures.


Pretty much this. My experience is that they are normally dual pilot staffed or just have an officer in the back. However every time I have used them they are only staffed to the BLS level (a good deal of CHPs are EMTs, and all are required to be EMRs).


----------



## Tigger (Dec 25, 2014)

exodus said:


> It's staffed with a medic and a pilot, both LEO. It has ALS transport and hoist capabilities.  On occasion it's only dual pilot staffed, at which point our AMR medic hops on and flies in.
> 
> Wouldn't want to be in it with a critical patient though, there's almost no room to work or perform any procedures.


There are many helicopter crews flying out of AStars or similar sized aircraft here and it's not an issue. They hang around for a a bit in our rig getting done what needs to before we load them, which I've got no problem with since they'd still smoke us to the hospital. Plus who doesn't want be in back playing with the flight crew?


----------



## exodus (Dec 25, 2014)

Found a good picture here:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1430215150_0bc74f3e0fb39817f1745e17e3117b13

The seat on the port side up front folds up and slides slightly out of the way, and the pt's feet go under it towards the rudder pedals.  The medic sits in the rear starboard side seat and the monitor is mounted to the back wall above the pt's head.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 25, 2014)

Tigger said:


> There are many helicopter crews flying out of AStars or similar sized aircraft here and it's not an issue. They hang around for a a bit in our rig getting done what needs to before we load them, which I've got no problem with since they'd still smoke us to the hospital. Plus who doesn't want be in back playing with the flight crew?


However due to the helicopter being for law enforcement there is a lot of their gear back there not counting medical equipment. They usually have some weapons, and different huge camera attachments that take up a lot of room. 

The last rescue I was on with them there was only room for the patient to sit up in a seat and that was very interesting.


----------



## exodus (Dec 25, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> However due to the helicopter being for law enforcement there is a lot of their gear back there not counting medical equipment. They usually have some weapons, and different huge camera attachments that take up a lot of room.
> 
> The last rescue I was on with them there was only room for the patient to sit up in a seat and that was very interesting.



That seems to be bar for the course, same helicopters are used here:
http://www.remsa-cf.com/employment.html

I don't see it being appropriate for a dedicated transport unit and IMO, should only be utilized if dedicated transport are unavailable or extended.  Just because it "works" doesn't mean it's good at its job.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 26, 2014)

Something that I recall about the CHP helos is that I _think_ they are technically classified as a "rescue" helicopter and not as an "air ambulance" because of the number of medical crew on board. There's usually one and from what I recall from the bowels of my memory and the fog of distant past, an "air ambulance" requires 2 medical crew where a rescue aircraft only requires one.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 26, 2014)

I'll be  hanging out with  Mannheim Steamroller  today. And please don't  ask who they are. Just google them or look  them up on YouTube.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 26, 2014)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'll be  hanging out with  Mannheim Steamroller  today. And please don't  ask who they are. Just google them or look  them up on YouTube.


Not bad...almost as good as tso


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 26, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Not bad...almost as good as tso


I've  worked with  them, too.


----------



## MrJones (Dec 26, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Not bad...almost as good as tso


If memory serves, TSO exists because Chip Davis and MSR paved the way.

I'm just sayin'....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 26, 2014)

And Chip Davis paved the way because he formed his own label, because nobody believed in his style of music.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 27, 2014)

Hope everyone is doing well out there. Stay safe and sane.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 27, 2014)

Safe is easy. Sane doesn't seem to be lately hahaha.
I bought my first new vehicle today.
My ninja blew it's motor yesterday. Decided to say screw it and buy a new one. Found Clarissa (yes she's already been named by my girlfriend) at the dealer today for 8,000. I'm picking her up in the morning and finishing the paperwork, I had to get the paperwork in order for my ninja to trade in today.
2013 Triumph Street Triple with a whopping 4 miles on the odometer.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 27, 2014)

9D4 said:


> View attachment 1668
> View attachment 1667
> 
> 
> ...




sweet bike mate, i got a white speed triple in 2011, AWESOME bikes enjoy!

ps get a tail tidy asap haha


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 27, 2014)

Me: ma'am were all your other kids born full term?
Pt: what's that mean.

I know I shouldn't be surprised but I am. I mean you have already had 3 kids and don't know what full term means.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 27, 2014)

9D4 said:


> View attachment 1668
> View attachment 1667
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet looking bike man!


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 27, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> sweet bike mate, i got a white speed triple in 2011, AWESOME bikes enjoy!
> 
> ps get a tail tidy asap haha


Tail tidy is in the works. Plus a flyscreen. I didn't get her this morning, I asked them if the brakes had been serviced after the recall And they hadnt. So this afternoon they should have the bike ready. Hopefully, because I am quite impatient. 
Thank you to both of you! I wanted a speed triple, but the street was a way better deal and I couldn't afford to put 25% down on anything else.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 27, 2014)

the wait would be killing me to get on and ride haha. the street and speed series are awesome bikes, tons of fun! ive never had an issue whatsoever in 20k miles other than oil change and tires, you'll love it!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 27, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Tail tidy is in the works. Plus a flyscreen. I didn't get her this morning, I asked them if the brakes had been serviced after the recall And they hadnt. So this afternoon they should have the bike ready. Hopefully, because I am quite impatient.
> Thank you to both of you! I wanted a speed triple, but the street was a way better deal and I couldn't afford to put 25% down on anything else.


Dude thats a nice looking bike. Eventually I'd love one similar (like a Z750s or Ducati monster)


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 27, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> the wait would be killing me to get on and ride haha. the street and speed series are awesome bikes, tons of fun! ive never had an issue whatsoever in 20k miles other than oil change and tires, you'll love it!


Its quite literally killing me, I've been worse than a kid on Christmas eve. My girly is sufficiently sick of putting up with me being so anxious about it today hahahahaha. 
The street was a lot comfier to me too, the speed felt big to me. As it is I can't even flat foot the street and the speed felt wider to me. Im not sure if it is, but it felt like it. 
Monsters do look nice. They just dont justify their cost in my mind. I would go moto guzzi if I ever went italian . the griso black devils just look so damn good.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 27, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Its quite literally killing me, I've been worse than a kid on Christmas eve. My girly is sufficiently sick of putting up with me being so anxious about it today hahahahaha.
> The street was a lot comfier to me too, the speed felt big to me. As it is I can't even flat foot the street and the speed felt wider to me. Im not sure if it is, but it felt like it.
> Monsters do look nice. They just dont justify their cost in my mind. I would go moto guzzi if I ever went italian . the griso black devils just look so damn good.



The speedy is a heavy beast, but mega easy to handle as soon as youre not static. Some **** tipped mine over a few months back, probably someone drunk messing with it on the driveway. luckily the only damage was a mild scratch on the engine block and a bent foot brake


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 27, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> The speedy is a heavy beast, but mega easy to handle as soon as youre not static. Some **** tipped mine over a few months back, probably someone drunk messing with it on the driveway. luckily the only damage was a mild scratch on the engine block and a bent foot brake


That happened to my ninja. Cept I got some bad gouges. Its OK though, my girlfriend had already dropped it on that side when I was teaching her to ride. And broke the peg on that side\ brake lever. It was my intentions to give her that bike when I deploy this summer and buy a new one, I have to trade the ninja in for a partial down payment though. As it is, once I have my feet back under me I'll be getting her a CBR 300. I didn't want her on a 650 to begin with. She just doesn't know any of this yet hahha. 
But yeah the speed just didn't feel right to me. They didn't have a demo speed or street (I've rode a street previously), but from what I know both handle amazing. 
The street was great for me on the twisties. I was keeping up with liter bikes when I rode it that once. They only got away on really long straights. It was a blast. Definitely going to be something that I'll still have a bit of growing into, though. I had the ninja for 20k miles but they're entirely different beasts for the powerplant.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 27, 2014)

9D4 said:


> That happened to my ninja. Cept I got some bad gouges. Its OK though, my girlfriend had already dropped it on that side when I was teaching her to ride. And broke the peg on that side\ brake lever. It was my intentions to give her that bike when I deploy this summer and buy a new one, I have to trade the ninja in for a partial down payment though. As it is, once I have my feet back under me I'll be getting her a CBR 300. I didn't want her on a 650 to begin with. She just doesn't know any of this yet hahha.
> But yeah the speed just didn't feel right to me. They didn't have a demo speed or street (I've rode a street previously), but from what I know both handle amazing.
> The street was great for me on the twisties. I was keeping up with liter bikes when I rode it that once. They only got away on really long straights. It was a blast. Definitely going to be something that I'll still have a bit of growing into, though. I had the ninja for 20k miles but they're entirely different beasts for the powerplant.



Gotta love a girl that likes bikes! My speedy is wasted in texas on flat and straight roads and now its raining the roads here are like an ice rink


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 27, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> Gotta love a girl that likes bikes! My speedy is wasted in texas on flat and straight roads and now its raining the roads here are like an ice rink


That you do! Not a whole lot better than it. Its nice when someone understands when you say "I need a ride, its been a rough day" and they don't question it at all hahana.
I don't really have many in phoenix. I stick to day trips up to yarnell hill and tortilla flats. I do a lot of over night trips out of state. Im an ironbutt rider hahaha. I did Vegas and back in the same night a couple weeks back, boulder, Co in a weekend this summer, lots of trips to Ca over weekends. That type of thing. There is a reason I put 20k miles on my ninja in 8 months hahah.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 27, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 28, 2014)

At the outlet mall with my wife.  If you don't hear from me by midnight, call in the search party!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 28, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> At the outlet mall with my wife.  If you don't hear from me by midnight, call in the search party!


You're a brave man.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 28, 2014)

http://www.wboc.com/story/27716538/2-planes-collide-in-carroll-county

Who wants to play a game of "spot the improper HEMS utilization?"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 28, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> http://www.wboc.com/story/27716538/2-planes-collide-in-carroll-county
> 
> Who wants to play a game of "spot the improper HEMS utilization?"


I think I see it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 28, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> http://www.wboc.com/story/27716538/2-planes-collide-in-carroll-county
> 
> Who wants to play a game of "spot the improper HEMS utilization?"



Of _*COURSE*_ they flew him... I mean, they were there!


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 28, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> At the outlet mall with my wife.  If you don't hear from me by midnight, call in the search party!


We had a new two story upscale mega mall open about 2 miles from my place in October. It's awesome. I can't even tell you the number of times I've been there.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 28, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> We had a new two story upscale mega mall open about 2 miles from my place in October. It's awesome. I can't even tell you the number of times I've been there.


Um....I need to know where that is. Lol


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 28, 2014)

Anyone know anywhere decent to camp in San Diego that's open this time of year? Preferably free, because I'm poor. Me and my bike need a bonding trip and I think a day trip to Cali would do it


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 29, 2014)

ViolynEMT said:


> Um....I need to know where that is. Lol


Sarasota, Florida. Home of the number one beach in the USA.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 29, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> Sarasota, Florida. Home of the number one beach in the USA.


Bummer.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 29, 2014)

Well I survived.  Our wallets on the other hand not so sure.  Luckally it was all budgeted for but seeing hundreds go poof still hurts a little.  But now my wife looks really purdy!


----------



## exodus (Dec 29, 2014)

Uh oh: http://www.cactushugs.com/crazy-sounds-chance-snow-palm-springs-week/


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 29, 2014)

exodus said:


> Uh oh: http://www.cactushugs.com/crazy-sounds-chance-snow-palm-springs-week/


That same system  is  headed for Phoenix,  too.


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 29, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Well I survived.  Our wallets on the other hand not so sure.  Luckally it was all budgeted for but seeing hundreds go poof still hurts a little.  But now my wife looks really purdy!


Hey I saw a total of 13,000 go poof at the dealer yesterday. I don't want to hear any complaints  
And hey lookin purdy for a few hundred? Definitely worth keeping your girl happy.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 29, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Hey I saw a total of 13,000 go poof at the dealer yesterday. I don't want to hear any complaints



What kind of dealer?


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 29, 2014)

gotshirtz001 said:


> What kind of dealer?


Maybe the one that I posted that I was buyin a motorcycle from


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 29, 2014)

9D4 said:


> Maybe the one that I posted that I was buyin a motorcycle from


Motorcycle = crack


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 30, 2014)

Damn, y'all caught me. That's why I bought a white bike... Its like the van from cheech & chongs up in smoke.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 30, 2014)

Went on a riding trip today. One of our riders got separated from us (he took a different trail and got lost). After searching for around an hour we were all very low on fuel (to the point we barely made it back to camp). 

The sun was going down so we ended up calling 911 and have the park rangers and "desert life guards" start a SAR mission. Just as they were launching the helicopter our missing rider showed up back at camp. Fun day


----------



## Angel (Dec 30, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Just as they were launching the helicopter our missing rider showed up back at camp. Fun day



ha, someone knows how to make an entrance


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Dec 30, 2014)

Just had the weirdest dream last night. Wandered into a hospital resuscitation room and started comparing king vision and glidescope video laryngoscopes on my self to post my results on here. (For the record, king vision won).


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 30, 2014)

I applied for Lifeline yesterday. The waiting is already killing me. Lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 30, 2014)

Yahoo. Conditionally hired as a per diem medic. It'll be good to get back to it.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 30, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Yahoo. Conditionally hired as a per diem medic. It'll be good to get back to it.


Remember, put the ETT in the top hole and IVs bevel side up. I'm sure you'll figure the rest out


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 30, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Yahoo. Conditionally hired as a per diem medic. It'll be good to get back to it.


Yahoo is hiring medics now? Haha


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

Wait? The TOP hole?

... How long has that been going on? First back boards, now this!

All I wanna do is rase the reapor.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Yahoo is hiring medics now? Haha



Yeah. When not on a call, you have to sit at a computer and answer search engine queries.


----------



## exodus (Dec 31, 2014)

So it snowed in *every* city surrounding me, except mine last night. Fack.  Even the city 500 feet below us.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 31, 2014)

exodus said:


> So it snowed in *every* city surrounding me, except mine last night. Fack.  Even the city 500 feet below us.


The snow knows not to fall in the ghetto...


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 31, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Yeah. When not on a call, you have to sit at a computer and answer search engine queries.



Is justin bieber really miley cyrus?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 31, 2014)

exodus said:


> So it snowed in *every* city surrounding me, except mine last night. Fack.  Even the city 500 feet below us.



It sounds like the La Quinta cove even got some snow last night.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 31, 2014)

Phoenix  might get snow after midnight.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 31, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Yahoo is hiring medics now? Haha





DEmedic said:


> Yeah. When not on a call, you have to sit at a computer and answer search engine queries.



Don't laugh, but would this be surprising? You have thousands of people working in one area. Basically it's a mini-city. I wouldn't be surprise if they did have an ERT of some sort. Probably a multiple function department. Fire, EMS, Security.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 31, 2014)

It's  snowing  in Scottsdale,  Az. (Phoenix  area)


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 31, 2014)

Feel like been hit by a train, I've either got the flu or malaria from my travels, happy new year! lol


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

I am pleasantly surprised by the effectiveness of a disposable flow-regulated CPAP set. Worked better than the Impact bipap for a decent CHF exacerbation.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 31, 2014)

Our work great. However, I am skeptical of some new disposable vents we're trialing...


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 31, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> Feel like been hit by a train, I've either got the flu or malaria from my travels, happy new year! lol



Probably AIDS


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 31, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Probably AIDS



Hopefully


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

RocketMedic said:


> I am pleasantly surprised by the effectiveness of a disposable flow-regulated CPAP set. Worked better than the Impact bipap for a decent CHF exacerbation.



Curious which brand/model. I had really good luck with the Pulmodyne... but others didn't like it at all.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 31, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Curious which brand/model. I had really good luck with the Pulmodyne... but others didn't like it at all.


That's the one we have. No complaints at all.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 31, 2014)

Went to Chipotle for lunch. While they were wrapping my burrito, the tortilla tore. The guy making it asked for a new tortilla, but I told him it was fine; I didn't need a new tortilla. They gave me my entire lunch for free!


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Curious which brand/model. I had really good luck with the Pulmodyne... but others didn't like it at all.



Pulmodyne, I think so. 

Disposable vents? That sounds odd.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Our work great. However, I am skeptical of some new disposable vents we're trialing...


Did some Googling, interesting concept. I still prefer full-featured fan-driven vents, but there is a certain elegant simplicity to the single-use vents.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 31, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Curious which brand/model. I had really good luck with the Pulmodyne... but others didn't like it at all.



I'm still semi convinced some of the failures are from something broken/not set up right. I wonder how much pressure is lost when we rig up our in-line nebulizer set up to the Pulmodyne, but as straight CPAP I just don't see where people are seeing the issues.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

I believe it's a perceptual difference. With the Port02, you saw patient's sp02 rapidly increase, plus there was the palliative effect of the cool oxygen. Patients related they "felt" better, even if they were still CTD.  With the Pulmodyne, the fio2 is less, but the peep was equal or better than the PortO2. (I don't recall the volume, but it's in the presentation I did, probably still on the medic drive) Medics wouldn't see an immediate increase in Spo2, but the patient would improve. Older medics who only measured success by spo2 expressed great displeasure with the Pulmodyne, but in my experience, each application was relatively easy and resulted in a measurable improvement and a patient that didn't get tubed. (With an exception of those patients too far gone for CPAP to make any measure of difference)


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey guys, 

I just wanted to wish you all a very happy and healthy 2015. 

I know I can be an *** at times, but I truly only wish the best for each and every one of you. 

And to the guests as well. Thank you for visiting.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 1, 2015)

That's a great way to start the new year


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 1, 2015)

Johnny and Roy? The captain wants to see you as soon as you're done peeing in a cup...


----------



## Anjel (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm a happy girl. Not too long ago it cost me $50 to fill up.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 1, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Johnny and Roy? The captain wants to see you as soon as you're done peeing in a cup...


I'm pretty sure they will still tested but they were hit by a guy who was DUI. The police found a stolen gun in his SUV too. 

Ooh and he was uninsured.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 1, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Ooh and he was uninsured.



Bad day for him.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 1, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> That's a great way to start the new year


Not to worry... I'm sure the shop will just buff that right out and put it back on the street.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 1, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I'm pretty sure they will still tested but they were hit by a guy who was DUI. The police found a stolen gun in his SUV too.
> 
> Ooh and he was uninsured.


Unless the gun's worth more than $950, it's now "just" a misdemeanor...  That's now the _least_ of the driver's worries.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 1, 2015)

@DesertEMT66 Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 1, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> @DesertEMT66 Hope everyone is okay.


Their facebook page said none of the firefighters were injured.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 1, 2015)

A hot gun is generally an automatic felony, iirc.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 1, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> A hot gun is generally an automatic felony, iirc.


Sadly, California voters passed Prop 47 which changed quite a bit. Stolen gun is generally treated like any other stolen property. If the value is >$950, it's a Felony. If not, Misdemeanor. Here's a media release from the Sacramento Sheriff's Department: 
http://www.sacsheriff.com/Media/Release.aspx?id=1230


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 2, 2015)

Wowza!!

For a crazy gun control state that seems ridiculously light.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 2, 2015)

It was one of those "unforeseen" things about that Prop... and that part of it never got any press. The LE community knew about it but whatever noise they made about it didn't seem to make the news.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 2, 2015)

Well... I went down on New Year's Eve on the triumph. Femoral neck fx, scaphoid fx. Bikes ok. 
I've been hospitalized for 3 days, leaving today finally. Got some interesting scars from the surgery on the femur.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 2, 2015)

Why do I feel like you have all the good luck.  Glad your out of the hospital!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 2, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Well... I went down on New Year's Eve on the triumph. Femoral neck fx, scaphoid fx. Bikes ok.
> I've been hospitalized for 3 days, leaving today finally. Got some interesting scars from the surgery on the femur.



Oh man. :/ that sucks. Glad you're (relatively) okay.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jan 2, 2015)

Damn didn't you just get your bike like a week ago? Goodluck man


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 2, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> Unless the gun's worth more than $950, it's now "just" a misdemeanor...  That's now the _least_ of the driver's worries.



So if I had a bag of pistols


9D4 said:


> Well... I went down on New Year's Eve on the triumph. Femoral neck fx, scaphoid fx. Bikes ok.
> I've been hospitalized for 3 days, leaving today finally. Got some interesting scars from the surgery on the femur.



Thank god the bikes ok! how did you tip it? get well soon


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 2, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> So if I had a bag of pistols...


... and they all came from the same owner and the total was >$950... Felony time! Now if the DA cared, they might notice that perhaps an unregistered gun in your possession might be a Felony via a different Penal Code. I don't yet know if that portion of the code was changed by Prop. 47.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 2, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> ... and they all came from the same owner and the total was >$950... Felony time! Now if the DA cared, they might notice that perhaps an unregistered gun in your possession might be a Felony via a different Penal Code. I don't yet know if that portion of the code was changed by Prop. 47.



I did write more than that must've been an error, crazy law though!


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 2, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Why do I feel like you have all the good luck.  Glad your out of the hospital!


Well. I'm still stuck here right now. Were waiting on my walker to be delivered. I'm on no weight bearing status on left wrist and obviously left hip. So I'm getting a nifty platform walker 


DEmedic said:


> Oh man. :/ that sucks. Glad you're (relatively) okay.


Yeah, I definitely have been better. I had a total of 5 pins and 3 plates in the femoral head. Going in a few weeks, they may still be doing a total hip replacement.


TRSpeed said:


> Damn didn't you just get your bike like a week ago? Goodluck man


Yep I did. I bought it on the 27th... The bike lost the clutch, shift lever, mirror and some scratches on engine casing.
And wet tire.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 2, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Well... I went down on New Year's Eve on the triumph. Femoral neck fx, scaphoid fx. Bikes ok.
> I've been hospitalized for 3 days, leaving today finally. Got some interesting scars from the surgery on the femur.


Dude! Feel better soon. Here's to an improving 2015 I guess!


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 2, 2015)

What happened @9D4 ?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Well. I'm still stuck here right now. Were waiting on my walker to be delivered. I'm on no weight bearing status on left wrist and obviously left hip. So I'm getting a nifty platform walker
> 
> Yeah, I definitely have been better. I had a total of 5 pins and 3 plates in the femoral head. Going in a few weeks, they may still be doing a total hip replacement.
> 
> ...





teedubbyaw said:


> What happened @9D4 ?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 2, 2015)

I meant how did the crash happen.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 3, 2015)

Dude that suuucks. Glad you had your helmet and chaps on.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 3, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> I meant how did the crash happen.


It was raining. Brand new oily tire and no road traction. It just went out from underneath.


beano said:


> Dude that suuucks. Glad you had your helmet and chaps on.


Yeah I definitely am too. The helmet has faired better. Visor shattered and the helmet got sanded down a little bit. 
I completely avoided road rash except for a tiny spot on my back where the jacket rode up.

As it is I'm on a timeline of 2-4 months before I can walk, so my work is gracious enough to let me work from home and I will be moving back in with my parents. Hospital was trying to place me in a SNF... Nuh uh haha


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 3, 2015)

9D4 said:


> It was raining. Brand new oily tire and no road traction. It just went out from underneath.
> 
> Yeah I definitely am too. The helmet has faired better. Visor shattered and the helmet got sanded down a little bit.
> I completely avoided road rash except for a tiny spot on my back where the jacket rode up.
> ...



Get better soon that sucks balls. Amazes me that in texas you can ride a bike without a helmet


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 3, 2015)

9D4 said:


> It was raining. Brand new oily tire and no road traction. It just went out from underneath.
> 
> Yeah I definitely am too. The helmet has faired better. Visor shattered and the helmet got sanded down a little bit.
> I completely avoided road rash except for a tiny spot on my back where the jacket rode up.
> ...



Been there before. A few months after I got my first bike, it had rained for the first time in months and I hit a slick spot turning on an overpass. Bike slid a good 30-40ft. That was the first of my many crashes after I started riding on the track. I've been lucky with only a broken up shoulder.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 3, 2015)

Probly need a new helmet post crash


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 3, 2015)

This is why I don't ride.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 3, 2015)

beano said:


> Probly need a new helmet post crash


Hardly ever happens. I crashed on my dirt bike my first ride with a new helmet. At $250 to replace it I said it's still good.


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2015)

You guys are crazy. I wanted a bike so bad but chickened out...this doesn't help change my mind...at all lol


----------



## Anjel (Jan 3, 2015)

Michigan passed a no helmet law a couple years ago. Hasn't faired well for a few of my patients.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Michigan passed a no helmet law a couple years ago. Hasn't faired well for a few of my patients.



Donor-cyclist.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 4, 2015)

Darn you @Handsome Robb for making the paramedic edge topic show up on my newsfeed on facebook. 

My brain hurts from people wanting to haul butt to the ED before fixing the sugar


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 4, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Darn you @Handsome Robb for making the paramedic edge topic show up on my newsfeed on facebook.
> 
> My brain hurts from people wanting to haul butt to the ED before fixing the sugar



BLS in Seattle. No kidding.


----------



## MedMaddy (Jan 4, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Donor-cyclist.


 i like that name, hah


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 4, 2015)

I feel dirty all over. I've had to backboard almost a dozen people this tour... Glad our roads are finally clearing up


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 5, 2015)

First day of my last rotation today.  Finishing strong with interventional cardiology. Eff yeah!


----------



## Tigger (Jan 5, 2015)

Vacation is over .


----------



## Anjel (Jan 5, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I feel dirty all over. I've had to backboard almost a dozen people this tour... Glad our roads are finally clearing up



Shame is alway the hardest to wash off. 

With all your progressive protocols.... They haven't done away with backboards??


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 5, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Darn you @Handsome Robb for making the paramedic edge topic show up on my newsfeed on facebook.
> 
> My brain hurts from people wanting to haul butt to the ED before fixing the sugar



I try  haha


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 5, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Shame is alway the hardest to wash off.
> 
> With all your progressive protocols.... They haven't done away with backboards??


We have selective imob protocols... but witg the weather we had I wound up with a bunch of people with cspine pain and lower bacl pain with hx of spinal injuries...
And two with diminished sensation to lower extremities... we are going to vacuum mats soon according to the higher ups, along with xcollars. Backboardinh should go away soon


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 5, 2015)

I had a good workout today. Incorporated some new variations on curls for bicep and tricep day.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 5, 2015)

rec·i·proc·i·ty
resəˈpräsədē/
noun
the practice of exchanging things with others for mutual benefit, especially privileges granted by one country or organization to another.

See also: pain in the ***.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 5, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> rec·i·proc·i·ty
> resəˈpräsədē/
> noun
> the practice of exchanging things with others for mutual benefit, especially privileges granted by one country or organization to another.
> ...


Amen to that. Florida and Colorado are both in the works for me and they're both a pain


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 5, 2015)

So. I had a call into my Pararescue recruiter after the accident. He called today and said "I'm so sorry, bud. But there's no way in hell we can get you on flight status after a surgery like that."
There goes... Well.. All my dreams since I was a kid, ha. Kinda feelin'... Frankly, that I'm done with it all. I have no idea what the hell to do anymore.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 5, 2015)

Shopping for a new Kindle Fire....mine is nearly two years old and showing it's age, do I want the $180 HDX, the $140 "regular" HD model? (I know I don't want the 6in or 8.9in models) or should I just wait for the next models to come out (no idea when that would be, anyone have any idea?) 

I know, I know, perfect example of a 1st world problems post lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 5, 2015)

I have the HDX. It's great... But all I use it for is reading and the occasional Netflix binge.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah that's what I'm thinking, portable book reader, the occasional game, and streaming a downloaded movie or show for those "hurry up and wait" moments at monthly drill, interminable DMV lines, laying in bed when I don't need/want to keep the whole house up with the main living room tv (or just feeling too lazy to get out of bed in the morning on my days off lol) so idk if I really want the higher end HDX...but it's only 40 bucks more for a nice list of improvements over the cheaper HD model


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 6, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah that's what I'm thinking, portable book reader, the occasional game, and streaming a downloaded movie or show for those "hurry up and wait" moments at monthly drill, interminable DMV lines, laying in bed when I don't need/want to keep the whole house up with the main living room tv (or just feeling too lazy to get out of bed in the morning on my days off lol) so idk if I really want the higher end HDX...but it's only 40 bucks more for a nice list of improvements over the cheaper HD model


Spend the extra 40 bucks. You deserve  it.


----------



## Angel (Jan 6, 2015)

9D4 said:


> So. I had a call into my Pararescue recruiter after the accident. He called today and said "I'm so sorry, bud. But there's no way in hell we can get you on flight status after a surgery like that."
> There goes... Well.. All my dreams since I was a kid, ha. Kinda feelin'... Frankly, that I'm done with it all. I have no idea what the hell to do anymore.



Wow...I'm sorry to hear that...
Just give it time to figure out...could've been a sign?


----------



## Angel (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm so bored...and broke....I'd rather be working than here at home....ugh


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 6, 2015)

9D4 said:


> So. I had a call into my Pararescue recruiter after the accident. He called today and said "I'm so sorry, bud. But there's no way in hell we can get you on flight status after a surgery like that."
> There goes... Well.. All my dreams since I was a kid, ha. Kinda feelin'... Frankly, that I'm done with it all. I have no idea what the hell to do anymore.



I know that feel... I was going for Pararescue until my recruiter saw that I had a heart murmur needless to say that was the end of that "after high school career pursuit".


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 6, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> I have the HDX. It's great... But all I use it for is reading and the occasional Netflix binge.





ViolynEMT said:


> Spend the extra 40 bucks. You deserve it.



Yeah, I'm def thinking I'm going to go with the HDX 7" (now hopefully they wont release the next gen model in two weeks lol)
Now the problem is that I want to get a Gumdrop Drop Tech Hideaway case (the Hideaway includes a built in kickstand). Basically the exact same thing as some of our work iPads have and it's hands down the best case I've seen...except Gumdrop doesn't have that particular case in stock on its website and I can't find one elsewhere (Amazon or eBay) so I might have to go with one I don't really want in the meantime :/



9D4 said:


> So. I had a call into my Pararescue recruiter after the accident. He called today and said "I'm so sorry, bud. But there's no way in hell we can get you on flight status after a surgery like that."
> There goes... Well.. All my dreams since I was a kid, ha. Kinda feelin'... Frankly, that I'm done with it all. I have no idea what the hell to do anymore.


Now that royally sucks, sorry to hear. When I was a kid, I wanted to be a Navy pilot, flying jets off of carries, when I got glasses, I knew that basically killed that idea. I ended up refocussing and joining Army SOF (granted I'm "only" a PSYOPer not a green beret or an 11B Ranger but still lol)

So idk if those injuries/surgeries will prevent this, but what if you can't do AF Pararescue, how about Combat Controller? Or Army 68W/Navy Corpsman? etc?


----------



## Calico (Jan 6, 2015)

How do you politely tell someone that just because they "grew up in a fire station around all the firefighters and medics" that it does not automatically entitle them to a medical license of any kind?  I don't care that you are fresh out of high school going to some prestigious college (okay, around here, it's all we got and it's not that prestigious) or that your daddy is lieutenant of the station or that you know all your fire guys and medic guys on a first-name basis.  You take the class and do the work just like the rest of us.  And, quite frankly, you're not that good at it either if, more than halfway in, you don't know what ABC stands for.

*vent*


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 6, 2015)

Calico said:


> How do you politely tell someone that just because they "grew up in a fire station around all the firefighters and medics" that it does not automatically entitle them to a medical license of any kind?  I don't care that you are fresh out of high school going to some prestigious college (okay, around here, it's all we got and it's not that prestigious) or that your daddy is lieutenant of the station or that you know all your fire guys and medic guys on a first-name basis.  You take the class and do the work just like the rest of us.  And, quite frankly, you're not that good at it either if, more than halfway in, you don't know what ABC stands for.
> 
> *vent*



Sounds like he needs a slice of humble pie.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 6, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I know that feel... I was going for Pararescue until my recruiter saw that I had a heart murmur needless to say that was the end of that "after high school career pursuit".


 Yeah this was a lot longer than just an after high school pursuit haha. I was 280 lbs when I decided that's what I wanted to do. I spent 2 years training to iron man standards. as soon as I hit them I broke my tibia. Minor setback, but took another 6 months to get to the standards. And now that's all done so..


Jim37F said:


> Now that royally sucks, sorry to hear. When I was a kid, I wanted to be a Navy pilot, flying jets off of carries, when I got glasses, I knew that basically killed that idea. I ended up refocussing and joining Army SOF (granted I'm "only" a PSYOPer not a green beret or an 11B Ranger but still lol)
> 
> So idk if those injuries/surgeries will prevent this, but what if you can't do AF Pararescue, how about Combat Controller? Or Army 68W/Navy Corpsman? etc?


No AFSOC will take me, I don't believe. Nor would I want to. The only other thing I would potentially try is civil affairs. I'm pretty sure that you have to get a flight physical for active duty CA, as well though.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 6, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Yeah this was a lot longer than just an after high school pursuit haha. I was 280 lbs when I decided that's what I wanted to do. I spent 2 years training to iron man standards. as soon as I hit them I broke my tibia. Minor setback, but took another 6 months to get to the standards. And now that's all done so..
> 
> No AFSOC will take me, I don't believe. Nor would I want to. The only other thing I would potentially try is civil affairs. I'm pretty sure that you have to get a flight physical for active duty CA, as well though.



I thought you'd said you were going on 11x program?


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 6, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> I thought you'd said you were going on 11x program?


I always planned on pararescue. There was a problem with my vision waiver. So I wasn't able to at the time. I started the 11 recruitment process and then my waiver came through for pararescue.
It was something regarding my astigmatism. 11x had no issues taking me with it so that was my back up.
Now I can't do either haha. 
Make sense?


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 6, 2015)

9D4 said:


> No AFSOC will take me, I don't believe. Nor would I want to. The only other thing I would potentially try is civil affairs. I'm pretty sure that you have to get a flight physical for active duty CA, as well though.



Honestly not sure if the CA guys need a full flight physical but for us on the PSYOP side of the house I know I've only ever been asked for an Airborne physical for the whole falling out of airplanes thing


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 6, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Honestly not sure if the CA guys need a full flight physical but for us on the PSYOP side of the house I know I've only ever been asked for an Airborne physical for the whole falling out of airplanes thing


All CA is jump certified. So I would imagine. I can't find any set info on that one.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 6, 2015)

It's time to go try on wedding tuxes.


----------



## Apple Bill (Jan 6, 2015)

hard boiled eggs in the oven.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Jan 6, 2015)

Trip booked to Sugarloaf! Brand new 68 acre all backcountry Burnt Mountain expansion open


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 6, 2015)

Going up on Saturday


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Jan 6, 2015)

beano said:


> Going up on Saturday


Niceee. Going to be cold the next couple days so they're either getting snow or making it, should be legit. Let me know for sure


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 6, 2015)

9D4, with that injury your military dream is dead.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 6, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> 9D4, with that injury your military dream is dead.


 
I've seen/served people with that extent of injury or worse in the military. Thoughtful comment though.

@9D4 I am not sure if its the same anymore, but when I joined you had to wait a minimum of a year after your last surgery to be able to start the process. May be wrong. But don't listen to that a** hat.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 6, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> I've seen/served people with that extent of injury or worse in the military. Thoughtful comment though.
> 
> @9D4 I am not sure if its the same anymore, but when I joined you had to wait a minimum of a year after your last surgery to be able to start the process. May be wrong. But don't listen to that a** hat.


I know I can still serve. Just not in any of the careers that I've dreamed of. So yeah. He's pretty right. I mean I've never seen a career that interested besides those 3 and they're all write offs.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 7, 2015)

Chewy, with respect, you know nothing of this.

9D4, let's be honest. Your femur is pinned together and will be for quite some time, and you're being evaluated for a total hip replacement in your twenties, and you already have vision issues. You'll likely need more surgeries in the not-too-distant future. If you were already enlisted, that would be one thing, but you're not. With that sort of history, you're not getting into the WW2 or Vietnam draft army, much less the 2015 all-volunteer force. It's just too much risk of causing further injury and disability in any reasonable future. Your injury is not waiverable for enlistment, much less combat arms, much less special forces and the like. 

Best to refocus on goals that are achievable. If you dream of national service, there's plenty of good alternatives to the military that do not require physicals.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 7, 2015)

Btw, real classy there, Chewy20. Nothing like calling me an *** for delivering the truth. Shows character and intelligence.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 7, 2015)

9D4 said:


> All CA is jump certified. So I would imagine. I can't find any set info on that one.


Yeah. So are all Active duty PSYOP. Which I was for 5 years before switching from AD to the Reserves, (where I successfully found an Airborne PSYOP Company that still actually jumps). When I enlisted we just needed an Airborne physical, not a full flight physical. No idea if that's changed in the last few years or not, a Recruiter would know far more about current requirements than I do. A cursory glance at SORB's (Special Operations Recruiting Battalion) website listed a SERE-C physical as a requirement to re-class into both CA and PSYOP, but I didn't see info on what physical they do/don't require for Initial Entry Soldiers into CA. Not sure which covers more, a flight, or a Sere C physical, though I imagine both are more in depth than my simple Airborne physical (which reminds me, I need to schedule one this month lol)


I talked to my dad who used to be a Recruiter back in the late 80's/early 90's. He said that the hip injury while only being pinned is a definite No Go, but once the hip replacement surgury is done, if you can show no ill effects a year afterwards, be able to pass an APFT etc, you could still get in. Now that was ~25 years ago, and the 2015 Army (and Air Force and Marine Corps) are actively drawing down (although the Navy is adding more Sailors), so that may (probably, unfortunately) negatively impact your ability to enlist/commission.

Of course this is all anecdotal....talk to your Recruiter for current official information[/QUOTE]


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 7, 2015)

I would take anything a recruiter tells you with a grain of salt. I've seen many basic trainees whose recruiters told them to not tell about medical issues or they do bring them up to MEPS. When they get to their basic training and get another medical eval a lot of trainees get DQ'd for stuff that MEPS misses or doesn't find. Chances are with a hip replacement at a young age they are not going to let you in (at least with the ARMY). Basic training can easily take a small issue that is barely noticeable and make it a huge issue. I can't count how many trainees I've transported that we're going to be medically discharged from something that wasn't obvious and they hid, only to have it show up at some point during their training


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 7, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Chewy, with respect, you know nothing of this.
> 
> 9D4, let's be honest. Your femur is pinned together and will be for quite some time, and you're being evaluated for a total hip replacement in your twenties, and you already have vision issues. You'll likely need more surgeries in the not-too-distant future. If you were already enlisted, that would be one thing, but you're not. With that sort of history, you're not getting into the WW2 or Vietnam draft army, much less the 2015 all-volunteer force. It's just too much risk of causing further injury and disability in any reasonable future. Your injury is not waiverable for enlistment, much less combat arms, much less special forces and the like.
> 
> Best to refocus on goals that are achievable. If you dream of national service, there's plenty of good alternatives to the military that do not require physicals.


 
I know nothing of it? I was an 11b and 31b. You're right I don't know anything. Is it an uphill battle for him? Yes. Impossible? Not yet. I was PDQ'd when I first enlisted and fought it all the way up to the Surgeon General of the Army and won. I know a thing or two about being pushed around in the waiver process.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 7, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Btw, real classy there, Chewy20. Nothing like calling me an *** for delivering the truth. Shows character and intelligence.


 
Oh and I have zero issues with being blunt about the truth, but when you have zero say in his outcome or the brass making the decision your input is worthless. If he is unfit for service in the next couple years then so be it. If you just give up then youre a coward.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 7, 2015)

Maybe it's time to once again get off topic?

I've been thinking about a new toy. It might be time for another Jeep.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 7, 2015)

I think that the problem here is that Chewy is assuming n=1 in an entirely different context than the current reality and doesn’t have the intellectual depth to recognize it.

"Giving up" doesn't mean cowardice at all, by the way. It is the recognition of futility. Some people just cannot do certain things. This field is full of people who cannot serve in the military, but wanted to, and found a similar environment. 9D4, your injury is unfortunate, but from what you've shared, I am reasonably confident that any hopes of military service in the armed forces of the US are dead. Yes, that sucks, but it is better to recognize that and move on than what-if it.


----------



## Apple Bill (Jan 7, 2015)

High is 24 today, and it's happening right now.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 7, 2015)

I


DEmedic said:


> Maybe it's time to once again get off topic?
> 
> I've been thinking about a new toy. It might be time for another Jeep.


 
I thought the same thing two weeks ago and came home with a 55" smart TV. Want to buy an old chevy and fix her up soon.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 7, 2015)

I just love the LA Times app on my cell phone....Of course it makes perfect sense that when I get a push notification for breaking news, and I click on it, half the time it doesn't even launch the app...the other half the time it just goes to the front page (where you scroll through which headlines you want to read) and invariably, the push notification they sent is usually buried under a half dozen other news stories (push notification for an MCI bus vs big rig crash on a local freeway? We'll just put the article as the 9th headline, below articles talking about the Rams wanting to build a stadium in Inglewood...nominees for costumes designers awards...an article on technology making "smart toothbrushes"....yeah makes perfect sense on how to organize your news app


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 7, 2015)

This chainsaw is getting the better of me. I never new we had it and I'm 20 years old, oh and I'm pretty sure it hasn't been started/ran since I was born. My work is cutout ahead of me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 7, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> This chainsaw is getting the better of me. I never new we had it and I'm 20 years old, oh and I'm pretty sure it hasn't been started/ran since I was born. My work is cutout ahead of me.


Probably still had gas inside it? All I can say is have fun haha


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 7, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Probably still had gas inside it? All I can say is have fun haha



Im thinking the carburetor needs to be cleaned out and it probably needs a new fuel filter oh and new fuel lines.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 7, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> I know nothing of it? I was an 11b and 31b. You're right I don't know anything. Is it an uphill battle for him? Yes. Impossible? Not yet. I was PDQ'd when I first enlisted and fought it all the way up to the Surgeon General of the Army and won. I know a thing or two about being pushed around in the waiver process.



You were military police? Why oh whyyyy lol


----------



## Apple Bill (Jan 7, 2015)

It's 17 now.


----------



## Calico (Jan 7, 2015)

Spoiler: The "I survived a Northern Michigan blizzard" dance.










Except it's supposed to last for another two days. ;_;





Apple Bill said:


> It's 17 now.


I don't think we've been above 0 today. @_@


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 7, 2015)

So after 3 hours and a complete disassembly of this chainsaw it turns out I overlooked the most obvious part. The fuel line was completely rotted. Oh and its 4:15 pm now and I've been working on this since 9 am.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 7, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> You were military police? Why oh whyyyy lol


 
No freaking clue man. It felt like a sin.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 7, 2015)

A busy 48 split between two agencies followed by a day of errands? Can I not go to work tomorrow? Please?


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 7, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> No freaking clue man. It felt like a sin.



that's so dirty i dont think a shower can clean it mate lol


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 8, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> that's so dirty i dont think a shower can clean it mate lol


 
Luckily I was medically separated before I could do any damage lol


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 8, 2015)

MP, MP, don't arrest me,
arrest that leg behind the tree,
he stole the whiskey,
I stole the whine,
we did this all at a double time...

(great now I feel dirty....every unit I've been in has been the kind where saying "hooah" could easily get you pushups and all runs were release runs, formation running only ever happened when the Bn Cdr wanted a Bn run so we never did any cadence calling either lol)


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 8, 2015)

First shift solo after clearing FTO starts in 2 hours. Here's hoping that I don't get lost on the way to any of the hospitals.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 9, 2015)

Just spent my day off playing hours of Spore..it's great to have an occasional lazy day haha


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 9, 2015)

It's safe to say I like orange...


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh, so you had a patient with a difficult airway? Please tell the vet who intubated this dog more!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 9, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Oh, so you had a patient with a difficult airway? Please tell the vet who intubated this dog more!



Ouch. They must have used FOI?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 9, 2015)

I just showed this to my wife, the emergency vet. She's actually seen situations like this a couple of time. She said it's actually much easier to intubate a dog, as lining up the axis is achieved by pulling the tongue down and out... The tube just goes, no laryngoscope needed. 

Still, that looks like an expensive, messy fix ... And one sore pooch at the end.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 9, 2015)

Thant is the saddest picture I have seen all day.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 9, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> It's safe to say I like orange...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm... I wonder why? Couldn't possibly match the color of your rig.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 9, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Hm... I wonder why? Couldn't possibly match the color of your rig.


Hahahaha!


----------



## Angel (Jan 9, 2015)

Saw American sniper. Overall a decent movie, ( good action and tense moments, some parts were goos for adding to the layers of the character...but I could've done without. Some effects and scenes were extremely fake and seemed lazily put together.) As much as Bradley cooper annoys me he did a good job. 
Lone survivor was still better IMO.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 9, 2015)

C-NPT testing in less than 45 minutes... not nervous actually. That means I'll either do well or completely bomb it


----------



## MkVity (Jan 9, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> C-NPT testing in less than 45 minutes... not nervous actually. That means I'll either do well or completely bomb it



Good luck..


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 9, 2015)

Just turned down a job in non profit primary care for and accepted a job in private practice orthopedics.

Feel slightly slimy but very happy to have a job. Now I just need to pass my boards


----------



## Anjel (Jan 9, 2015)

11 books for 2 f*n classes. 

$1000

I hate my life.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 9, 2015)

MkVity said:


> Good luck..


Thank you!  Guess I have more alphabet soup for my credentials. I passed it!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 9, 2015)

Anjel said:


> 11 books for 2 f*n classes.
> 
> $1000
> 
> I hate my life.


Shoot I hope you end up actually using them all.


----------



## MkVity (Jan 9, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Thank you!  Guess I have more alphabet soup for my credentials. I passed it!



Well done.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 9, 2015)

MkVity said:


> Well done.


Thanks!  I'm happy I got it


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 9, 2015)

Finally! After a day and a half of working on this saw I got it running. This saw is so old they don't even make parts for it anymore so I had to jerry rig a universal fuel line to fit. Got it running and just finished cutting the pile of wood on the side yard. Im a happy man.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 9, 2015)

Medic graduation tonight and finally got scheduled for more OR time on Tuesday. Hopefully I'll be all done with the program before the 20th.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 9, 2015)

@Jim37F to bad I could only like that once. I've been extremely happy with the 70 degree temps recently


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 9, 2015)

Went out for the first time as an EMT yesterday.  Woohoo!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 9, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Went out for the first time as an EMT yesterday.  Woohoo!


And I just applied  at yet another company. I sure hope one of them requests  an interview.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 10, 2015)

So...interviewed at Washington County. Not going to take any potential offer; it's too far away and too low-paying to justify it.

Starting to be more OK with Acadian. Not perfect, but I might as well make the best of it.


----------



## MkVity (Jan 10, 2015)

Woke up realizing I forgot to get coffee for the morning last night  
Anyone else need that roasted hit soon as they wake? I go into meltdown its part of my routine?


----------



## exodus (Jan 10, 2015)

MkVity said:


> Woke up realizing I forgot to get coffee for the morning last night
> Anyone else need that roasted hit soon as they wake? I go into meltdown its part of my routine?


That's what I use energy drinks for. More caffeine!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 10, 2015)

I recently interviewed at several services for a PRN paramedic job. Interviewing is always such a fun experience for me. I really enjoy watching how managers conduct interviews.

The first place, a county service, was very hot to trot. They tested me, interviewed me, promised me that I was hired… And then just disappeared off the face of the earth. I made a few follow up calls, finally got a call returned and the hiring manager told me that they were putting off hiring until after the first of the year. I don't know why I had to chase them down for them to tell me that. If you're not interested, that's okay. But when you tell me to call back "at the end of the week and we'll get your paperwork done", and I call back and nobody ever returns my call or email… I get the feeling that there's something off.

And by the way, this wasn't "we'll call you" kind of thing, It was an interview, a skills test, a knowledge exam and the statement, "call us back at the end of the week and we'll get you scheduled..."

Oh well.

I've applied for two other positions, and have been hired at one. Interestingly enough, with the service that hired me, I applied for a position on a whim and I found out that it pays several dollars an hour more then the first service does and they're willing to totally work around my "real job" schedule. They did not have an opening posted, nor did they have any real web presence. I found them sort of by accident.

I called out of the blue, spoke to the HR director, submitted an application and then called back and spoke to the director of the service. I had an interview a couple days later and was hired shortly after.

I guess the takeaway message is, if you are looking for an EMS job, don't wait for jobs to be posted, be tenacious and apply anywhere you see an ambulance. Also, don't stop at the gate keeper, continue to be persistent until you talk to the person who makes decisions.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 10, 2015)

Hell I just sent off a half dozen application, even at places that arent technically hiring. Persistence and getting a name out there helps a lot


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm toying with sending an application your way @TransportJockey


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 10, 2015)

Well, I guess  I'm doing the right thing then. I have applications  in three  places so far. I keep  looking  for  other  places. Hopefully  something  will  come through  for me soon.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 10, 2015)

I guess I'm lucky. I've never applied for a job that I really wanted and not been hired. I guess that's why it's difficult for me to comprehend people that apply and apply and apply and never hear back.

I've never been one to not make the phone calls, speak to the HR director or speak to the director of the service… if you don't want to hire me, that's fine. However, if you're remotely interested, I'm going to make sure you know who I am.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Jan 10, 2015)

Best/easiest time to apply for a job is when you have one. Send the resume everywhere


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 10, 2015)

For any PNW'er. http://seattletimes.com/html/pacificnw/2025291922_0111northwestcharactermanifesto1xml.html


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 10, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'm toying with sending an application your way @TransportJockey


We are hiring... and maybe for my spot too. The commute is getting to me


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 10, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> We are hiring... and maybe for my spot too. The commute is getting to me



Yea I could imagine.

The biggest thing holding me back from Texas is the lack of snow. 

Dirt scooters are fun though....


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 10, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> We are hiring... and maybe for my spot too. The commute is getting to me



I've been toying with the idea, but $8 an hour base pay and a 168-hour shift....that's pretty intense. If it was a $12-16/hour base rate and 72-hour shifts, sure- but a week at a time is worth more than Firstflight is paying.

Still, that scope...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 10, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> I've been toying with the idea, but $8 an hour base pay and a 168-hour shift....that's pretty intense. If it was a $12-16/hour base rate and 72-hour shifts, sure- but a week at a time is worth more than Firstflight is paying.
> 
> Still, that scope...


Thats the only reason I've held in as long as I have lol. Trying to stick out a year, as that will round out my three years as a medic too


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 10, 2015)

Honestly, brother, I think that the allure of expanded practice and cool stuff might not be doing it for me. I Like seeing my wife- and I like money.

Honestly thinking of picking up a part-time gig somewhere non-medical....

And questing for my unicorn.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 10, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Thats the only reason I've held in as long as I have lol. Trying to stick out a year, as that will round out my three years as a medic too



I'm almost to three years too even with my time off from the shoulder. I'm sitting in a good spot now though, I'm in the top third of the list seniority-wise so I generally get the shift I want and I've been at my agency long enough that going anywhere besides fire would be a pay-cut. I get paid pretty decently so money definitely isn't a motivator to go anywhere else. My biggest grip is charting but we're switching ePCR software in two weeks and hopefully we won't be fighting the connectivity issues that keep causing having to stay late to use a hard-lined computer rather than a wireless one to finish our paper.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 10, 2015)

Cam Chancellor is a literal master of the safety position. Freaking _amazing player.


That pick sealed the game for Seattle.


Tomorrow is the big ones.
Dallas has a good team, a good offensive line and good receivers, but Green Bay has a better defense and their offence is insane, especially outdoors in Green Bay in January. I tnink that Green Bay is going to take it. Them vs Seattle is going to be a legend, but Inthink they can push all the way through.

Denver and Indy is going to be great. Both teams are pretty similar, with dynamic, pass-making quarterbacks who don't run terribly well but can cut apart defenses and generally make good throws and solid receiving corps, I am inclined to give a nod to Denver on the pass game and CJ Anderson is a phenomenal runner. As far as defenses go, Denver is good, but so is Indy and Peyton is certainly showing his age if the latter half of the regular season is anything to measure. I'm going to give the nod to Denver, but that's just West Coast pride and geography (coming into Mile High/Sports Authority is a pretty significant factor from a low-lying indoor field).

Either way, I feel like it's a choice of which horse to take to the Patriot Glue and Dogfood Factory. Baltimore is basically a purple explosion that flies at you until you collapse, and the Patriots showcased some serious chops coming back at them again and again.
_


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 10, 2015)

Superbowl, Phoenix  Open, and Barrett  Jackson  in town......at the same time.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 10, 2015)

The year is only a week and a half old, but I already witnessed a nominee for "********* of the Year " award tonight....was stopped at a red light, in the right lane, little bit of a gap between me and the car in front when a guy pulls out from a driveway in front of me. It'd be one thing if he was just nosing in to the gap I had left, but instead he keeps pulling out, with out stopping, like there wasn't any traffic and tries to go into the left lane...where he goes bumper to bumper with the car that had to be sitting directly in front of him when he was in the driveway. They exchange a few words (that I can't hear) and the DB bag nominee pulls away like he's gonna pull over to exchange insurance, even pulling into the right lane like he's gonna go into a gas station parking lot...just to accelerate away, race to the left around some other car and race off into the night, turning his headlights out as he ducks into a side residential street...Like really?? WTF dude?


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Jan 11, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Cam Chancellor is a literal master of the safety position. Freaking _amazing player.
> 
> 
> That pick sealed the game for Seattle.
> ...


Got my first 10 grey hairs watching that Pats game and I'm only 29 ha. But it was a damn good football game. Patriots Seahawks superbowl


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 11, 2015)

About to start my busy 24...Pats won though so I guess all is well.


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 11, 2015)

Giving up doesn't mean cowardice at all, by the way. It is the recognition of futility. Some people just cannot do certain things. This field is full of people who should not be paramedics and will never be good ones, but still want to be one, and found an employer. Random person, your mentality is unfortunate, but from what you've shared, I am reasonably confident that any hopes of working for a good service as a paramedic are dead. Yes, that sucks, but it is better to recognize that and move on than what-if it.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 11, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> Giving up doesn't mean cowardice at all, by the way. It is the recognition of futility. Some people just cannot do certain things. This field is full of people who should not be paramedics and will never be good ones, but still want to be one, and found an employer. Random person, your mentality is unfortunate, but from what you've shared, I am reasonably confident that any hopes of working for a good service as a paramedic are dead. Yes, that sucks, but it is better to recognize that and move on than what-if it.


Right thread or another weird misplaced reply?


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 11, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Right thread or another weird misplaced reply?


Right thread; that's a slightly edited version of a post from someone else from several days ago; seemed appropriate given the last few posts here.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 11, 2015)

Triemal is being all passive-aggressive about me telling 9D4 that a total hip replacement is a no-go for military service. Apparently, he knows far, far, far more about the military medical-evaluation process than I do, and he's making light of my 2014's job searching to imply that I'm both an inferior paramedic and doomed to a loop of bad employers and not-awesome jobs.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 11, 2015)

redacted


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 11, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Triemal is being all passive-aggressive about me telling 9D4 that a total hip replacement is a no-go for military service. Apparently, he knows far, far, far more about the military medical-evaluation process than I do, and he's making light of my 2014's job searching to imply that I'm both an inferior paramedic and doomed to a loop of bad employers and not-awesome jobs.


It's not passive aggressive at all; it's simply pointing out that your comment to 9D4, based on your extensive post history in this regard, is a bit of a "pot meet kettle" situation.  That's all.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 11, 2015)

No, Triemal04, it's a recognition that some conditions are career-killers. A surgery as extensive as a total-hip replacement is an absolute disqualification for entering the United States Military in its current and anticipated future state. Barring a massive demand for warm bodies, it's going to stay that way. Realizing that is exactly the same as pointing out that poor vision will limit many from employment in law enforcement, that diabetes is a disqualification for long-haul truckers or any number of other problems are.


----------



## NomeProvider (Jan 12, 2015)

I had to chuckle after reading some of the threads commenting on riding armed or not.  Working in a rural volunteer department, I was told that if I respond to a call while I'm carrying a gun, just throw it in the glovebox in the rig.  If someone already has their gun there, stash it somewhere else where a patient won't be grabbing it.  I think my go-to spot will be in the gap between the narcotics locker and the ambulance wall. 

On another note, thank god for this thread.  I'm on a grave shift at my real job and have literally nothing else to do.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 12, 2015)

If you feel the need to bicker amongst each other, this thread is not the place to do it.


----------



## exodus (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Jan 12, 2015)

exodus said:


>


Poww right in the kisser


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 12, 2015)

Tigger said:


> If you feel the need to bicker amongst each other, this thread is not the place to do it.


Awww...where's the fun in that?  And it's so easy too...


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't know if I'm crazy or just plain stupid but I'm actually thinking of applying for a seasonal jo


----------



## MkVity (Jan 12, 2015)

Tigger said:


> If you feel the need to bicker amongst each other, this thread is not the place to do it.



"CHAOS"

robbed from the EMS sayings thread


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 12, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I don't know if I'm crazy or just plain stupid but I'm actually thinking of applying for a seasonal jo



Just noticed that my laptop done messed up. So I'll start over. 

I don't know if I'm crazy or just plain stupid but I'm actually thinking of applying for a seasonal job out of state.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 12, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Just noticed that my laptop done messed up. So I'll start over.
> 
> I don't know if I'm crazy or just plain stupid but I'm actually thinking of applying for a seasonal job out of state.



Come to Michigan during the months of November-May. It is FUN!


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 12, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Come to Michigan during the months of November-May. It is FUN!



I like the cold but your cold is to cold.


----------



## Angel (Jan 12, 2015)

ATCEMS accepting apps...due feb 17 (?)


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 12, 2015)

Mixed feelings about this one...I finally joined the local BLS volunteer service as a member. Quite honestly, I have very little interest in being heavily involved and none at all in hanging around the station and playing Ricky Rescue, but I'm getting pretty tired of hearing calls go out and the local station not being able to get out for second emergencies. 

I don't like sitting at home on a day off when I'm not busy and know I could easily go grab the ambulance and take this patient to the hospital, and I really don't like hearing a cardiac arrest go out with the local ambulance and medic unit already out on another call. As much as I strongly dislike modern volunteer EMS and the mentality that often goes along with it, I'm going to semi be a part of this thing for a while at least. Wish me luck all!


----------



## Tigger (Jan 12, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Mixed feelings about this one...I finally joined the local BLS volunteer service as a member. Quite honestly, I have very little interest in being heavily involved and none at all in hanging around the station and playing Ricky Rescue, but I'm getting pretty tired of hearing calls go out and the local station not being able to get out for second emergencies.
> 
> I don't like sitting at home on a day off when I'm not busy and know I could easily go grab the ambulance and take this patient to the hospital, and I really don't like hearing a cardiac arrest go out with the local ambulance and medic unit already out on another call. As much as I strongly dislike modern volunteer EMS and the mentality that often goes along with it, I'm going to semi be a part of this thing for a while at least. Wish me luck all!


This is why I keep a few part time jobs around. I don't like doing nothing and I'm kind of a one trick pony when it comes to employment. I realize that given your area this may not be an option. Good for you for at least getting into the system and hopefully making some change happen from the inside.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

Angel said:


> ATCEMS accepting apps...due feb 17 (?)


Never, ever, ever never. ATCEMS is built to attract the new and the desperate.  Two years as a Basic before upgrading- nope.


----------



## Angel (Jan 13, 2015)

but...youll still accrue benefits, pension ect. 2 years will go by fast, especially if all one will do is work a dead end job in the mean time.
im likely going to apply...itll suck but better than most anything CA has to offer.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 13, 2015)

exodus said:


>


All I gotta say is that it's been a LONG time since I've seen a two fish face slap...


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

Angel said:


> but...youll still accrue benefits, pension ect. 2 years will go by fast, especially if all one will do is work a dead end job in the mean time.
> im likely going to apply...itll suck but better than most anything CA has to offer.



Eh, there's better options that don't require two years of prostration.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Eh, there's better options that don't require two years of prostration.



Many better options.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 13, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Eh, there's better options that don't require two years of prostration.


 
Yeah, go all the way out to West Texas where the only thing to do is chase dirt blowing around in the wind!

Where do you work? Out of curiosity.


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 13, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Yeah, go all the way out to West Texas where the only thing to do is chase dirt blowing around in the wind!
> 
> Where do you work? Out of curiosity.


Don't bother; just remember who you're talking to and that should explain everything.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey, you're more than welcome to work for ATCEMS, many people find it to be nigh-unbeatable and the pinnacle of medicine and the long-term benefits are pretty sweet. 

Trimal04, you seem to be under the impression that being selective and finding fault with employers is a sign of elitism and arrogance; I see it as absolutely necessary. Certaintly no company or service is perfect, but I refuse to settle for agencies that do not meet my minimum standards and will not work for places that I do not agree with at least broadly.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 13, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Yeah, go all the way out to West Texas where the only thing to do is chase dirt blowing around in the wind!
> 
> Where do you work? Out of curiosity.


Hey I get paid decently well to chase dirt and provide good medicine out here in west Texas


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 13, 2015)

inb4 chewy defends atcems.

oh, wait.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

I think that the requirement to ride for years as a Basic is asinine, silly and is blatantly the sort of protectionism that a civil-service bureaucracy adopts to keep outsiders out, insiders in and promote The Way. It's not wrong, but it does illustrate quite clearly to me that ATCEMS wants a certain type of employee- one that does not often question or seek to improve (or test improvements), one who is predictable and always looks within the box for answers and who is loyal because they have invested a lot in getting to their level. If it were truly progressive, that would be one thing, but the ATCEMS system is a high-functioning normal one.

Their recruiting is designed to get the new, the extremely humble and the extreme perfectionists. That's not a bad goal, but it does mean that everyone who comes in there is trained essentially identically, presents a similar range of solutions and acts fairly similarly. Not bad from an operating perspective, but demonstrates the sort of inflexible thinking I would not thrive in. I sense several of the likes this may get feel the same.

It's somewhat of a conundrum- private services have a massive amount of potential to do great, innovative things, but are hamstrung by a broken business model and regulations that make innovation dangerous and difficult unnecessarily and an industrial culture that tends to kick innovation in the face by driving off those passionate,  intelligent and motivated to innovate on a small scale (an innovative desert) while government services that have all of the protections, incentive and need in the world to innovate often sit complacently and complain about the status quo. 

Me? Tired of making less than $50,000 a year, tired of diabetes-inducing street-corner posting, tired of looking for county services that try to be everything except a fire department and end up acting like Delta Force but performing like the Keystone Kops, getting tired of private EMS where quarterly profit margins are more important than employee health andsafety.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 13, 2015)

So I filled in the header data of the log book (two hours into shift no calls to log yet), my partner starts flipping through the last few days, chuckling at the people who accidentally wrote in "2014" and had to write in the 5 over the 4, then he starts laughing out loud at me, because I managed to write in "2013" instead. Oops


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> I think that the requirement to ride for years as a Basic is asinine, silly and is blatantly the sort of protectionism that a civil-service bureaucracy adopts to keep outsiders out, insiders in and promote The Way. It's not wrong, but it does illustrate quite clearly to me that ATCEMS wants a certain type of employee- one that does not often question or seek to improve (or test improvements), one who is predictable and always looks within the box for answers and who is loyal because they have invested a lot in getting to their level. If it were truly progressive, that would be one thing, but the ATCEMS system is a high-functioning normal one.
> 
> Their recruiting is designed to get the new, the extremely humble and the extreme perfectionists. That's not a bad goal, but it does mean that everyone who comes in there is trained essentially identically, presents a similar range of solutions and acts fairly similarly. Not bad from an operating perspective, but demonstrates the sort of inflexible thinking I would not thrive in. I sense several of the likes this may get feel the same.
> 
> ...



I have a new best friend....

110% what he said about the current EMS model.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 13, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> inb4 chewy defends atcems.
> 
> oh, wait.


 
Just think its getting a bit ridiculous that outsiders feel the need to jump on every ATCEMS post with negative crap to say when someone is interested in applying. Every company and department has their issues, if yours doesn't then tell me where it is. ATCEMS is currently trying to fix theirs. We all know ya'll think this place is terrible, the whole forum knows.

I don't think I have bashed one other company on here, if they want to apply then why do you care? No one is forcing you to work here. (and yes I know you will say thank god for that).

This will be my last post regarding ATC. Ya'll will need to argue with someone else lol.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 13, 2015)

Sooo much bickering..... 

In other news.... I can't get the smell of burnt flesh out of my coat. Hoping the dry cleaners will do the trick.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 13, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Just think its getting a bit ridiculous that outsiders feel the need to jump on every ATCEMS post with negative crap to say when someone is interested in applying. Every company and department has their issues, if yours doesn't then tell me where it is. ATCEMS is currently trying to fix theirs. We all know ya'll think this place is terrible, the whole forum knows.
> 
> I don't think I have bashed one other company on here, if they want to apply then why do you care? No one is forcing you to work here. (and yes I know you will say thank god for that).
> 
> This will be my last post regarding ATC. Ya'll will need to argue with someone else lol.



We're just giving a warning to those gullible enough to want to work for them. And by fixing the system, do you mean they're hiring 18 year old kids straight out of EMT-B with no life experience?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 13, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> We're just giving a warning to those gullible enough to want to work for them. And by fixing the system, do you mean they're hiring 18 year old kids straight out of EMT-B with no life experience?


As does the majority of companies. Nothing new about that statement


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 13, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> As does the majority of companies. Nothing new about that statement



Maybe private companies, but county 911 systems in Texas don't play that game often.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 13, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Sooo much bickering.....
> 
> In other news.... I can't get the smell of burnt flesh out of my coat. Hoping the dry cleaners will do the trick.



you sound like a serial killer


----------



## Anjel (Jan 13, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> you sound like a serial killer



Ok to clarify so the FBI doesn't show up at my door. 

60 year old female pulled from a fire. Went to extremity lift her to the stretcher, and off came her skin. She was DOA but we took her to the truck to put her in a body bag, and wait for the coroner.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 13, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Ok to clarify so the FBI doesn't show up at my door.
> 
> 60 year old female pulled from a fire. Went to extremity lift her to the stretcher, and off came her skin. She was DOA but we took her to the truck to put her in a body bag, and wait for the coroner.



Medium rare or well done?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 13, 2015)

Medium rare. Smoked for sure.


----------



## MkVity (Jan 13, 2015)

I was wondering if there was any humour on this forum.. Seems there is.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 13, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Medium rare. Smoked for sure.



I think I'm going to hell for laughing at that.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 13, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I think I'm going to hell for laughing at that.


I'll save you a seat.


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 13, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Trimal04, you seem to be under the impression that being selective and finding fault with employers is a sign of elitism and arrogance; I see it as absolutely necessary. Certaintly no company or service is perfect, but I refuse to settle for agencies that do not meet my minimum standards and will not work for places that I do not agree with at least broadly.


That's not at all what I said, or have ever said or implied.  Your response is telling though.  I'll say it again, I'm more than happy to have a conversation about what I meant and why I mean it either here or by PM if you don't want it to be public.  It's your choice.



RocketMedic said:


> Me? Tired of making less than $50,000 a year, tired of diabetes-inducing street-corner posting, tired of looking for county services that try to be everything except a fire department and end up acting like Delta Force but performing like the Keystone Kops, getting tired of private EMS where quarterly profit margins are more important than employee health andsafety.


Then why do you only seem to work at places like that and never for a "good" department?  You really need to figure out the real answer to that question.


----------



## Angel (Jan 13, 2015)

Call me crazy or ignorant but I think you're reading too much into it rocket. How come it can't just be large and complicated system so they want to give you the best possible opportunity to be successful? 
Me coming from out of state and knowing NOTHING about Texas I wouldn't mind some extra time to get to know the roads and general culture. 
Time goes fast and I could either spend it at a job making 18 an hour with no benefits of retirement, no opportunity to move up the latter, or working as an EMT accruing benefits and adding to a pension and becoming a medic after a year or 2 in a well respected system. Seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

Angel, it's a filter, plain and simple. They use that requirement to remove people like me, people who are assertive and are able to learn and master a system fairly quickly, people who are fairly independent, free thinkers, etc. Simply put, it's a control to keep the "right" people there. Austin's EMS system is not terribly complicated nor does it take months or even years for even an average paramedic to master, nor is their medicine or practice abnormal- certainly not to the point where one needs literal years in a secondary role to comprehend the job (and no, Chewy, the recent "it's less than two years!"  is still years in a basic role.

I do not begrudge others the opportunities offered, and I am a little jealous of the long term benefits of civil service, but I would prefer to work in other systems where I can be a paramedic without initial prostration.

Trimal04, I think I get what you are trying to say. You believe it is my attitude that leads me to think that so many different places suck, and I somewhat agree. I do often find flaws in a service, I do let those evaluations guide my employment and I do seek better options for myself and my family. I don't think that's wrong.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> That's not at all what I said, or have ever said or implied.  Your response is telling though.  I'll say it again, I'm more than happy to have a conversation about what I meant and why I mean it either here or by PM if you don't want it to be public.  It's your choice.
> 
> 
> Then why do you only seem to work at places like that and never for a "good" department?  You really need to figure out the real answer to that question.



Um....that's like 70% of the industry.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 13, 2015)

Angel said:


> Call me crazy or ignorant but I think you're reading too much into it rocket. How come it can't just be large and complicated system so they want to give you the best possible opportunity to be successful?
> Me coming from out of state and knowing NOTHING about Texas I wouldn't mind some extra time to get to know the roads and general culture.
> Time goes fast and I could either spend it at a job making 18 an hour with no benefits of retirement, no opportunity to move up the latter, or working as an EMT accruing benefits and adding to a pension and becoming a medic after a year or 2 in a well respected system. Seems like a no brainer to me.


Rocket can be very opinionated at times,  often with a different view than the typical EMS provider, but I have to agree with him here. ATC is a good system for a basic or a brand new, inexperienced paramedic. If you're a medic with some experience, and especially one that's intelligent and capable of getting on to a good system, there are far better options. At ATC, you will get paid well and accrue a good amount of experience in a short time. That is a good enough reason for some. If it is for you, then go for it. Nobody is going to attack you for applying there. That honor is reserved for @Chewy20 

ETA: As a basic, it's an incredible system to get on to. The pay and experience are unparalleled for a basic, save a big city fire department. People like to harp that EMTs should get experience before going to medic- I usually do not agree with that, but if ATC is the experience they get, then I would be much more apt to supporting an experience requirement.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 13, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> They use that requirement to remove people like me, people who are assertive and are able to learn and master a system fairly quickly, people who are fairly independent, free thinkers, etc.


 
This has nothing to do with defending the department, but you are seriously way to into yourself...get off your high horse bud.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

My high horse is necessary to pursue,  corral and domesticate my unicorn. I shall not depart it.

It is not arrogant to assess myself. I am capable of functioning in practically any EMS service in the nation with not more than basic orientation; I sense the same is true for many of us here. A few services would give me pause, simply due to their scope. Many, many, many services would be easy to learn but do not provide the opportunities both personally and professionally that I want.


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 13, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Trimal04, I think I get what you are trying to say. You believe it is my attitude that leads me to think that so many different places suck, and I somewhat agree. I do often find flaws in a service, I do let those evaluations guide my employment and I do seek better options for myself and my family. I don't think that's wrong.


Question:  if you are such a masterful paramedic and wonderful person and so beneficial to have, why have you only ever held jobs at bad departments?  Why do you only work for bad services (whether they really are or just that you consider them that way is immaterial) and are never hired by good departments?  This isn't an insult, it's a real and honest question that you really need to figure out.


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 13, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Um....that's like 70% of the industry.


30% of all EMS services qualify as good to you?  Hell, that should be great news for you; that's a very large number of departments for you to choose from.  Why have you never been hired by one and only hired by "bad" departments?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

Where that Michael Jackson popcorn meme when I need it...


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 13, 2015)

This is the most interesting this thread has been since I joined


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> 30% of all EMS services qualify as good to you?  Hell, that should be great news for you; that's a very large number of departments for you to choose from.  Why have you never been hired by one and only hired by "bad" departments?



Because, sir, it is often very difficult to separate the good from the bad without experience,  and I am still a fairly new paramedic. I once thought that bright lights, "high-performance", expansive protocols and medical directors that published in JEMS and that advertised all the time on EMS jobsites were awesome; I learned otherwise in two years. I learned a lot of other places aren't worth the hassles. I learned a few are worth the hassles, but I have passed by quite a few good opportunities because they're not right for my wife or long-term planning.

If you really need explanations as to how one could find dissatisfaction in elements of the US Army, well, I refer you to the Internet.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

For what it's worth, perhaps 30% of services are worth even inquiring about. Far fewer are what I seek.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 13, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> My high horse is necessary to pursue,  corral and domesticate my unicorn. I shall not depart it.
> 
> It is not arrogant to assess myself. I am capable of functioning in practically any EMS service in the nation with not more than basic orientation; I sense the same is true for many of us here. A few services would give me pause, simply due to their scope. Many, many, many services would be easy to learn but do not provide the opportunities both personally and professionally that I want.


 
Did you happen to apply here last spring? If you did, I know who you are lol.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

Nope, I have never and likely never will apply with ATC. I disagree with their policies to such an extent as to consider it futile.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 13, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Nope, I have never and likely never will apply with ATC. I disagree with their policies to such an extent as to consider it futile.


 
lol ok was just curious. Have a good night. Time for beer.


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 13, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Because, sir, it is often very difficult to separate the good from the bad without experience,  and I am still a fairly new paramedic. I once thought that bright lights, "high-performance", expansive protocols and medical directors that published in JEMS and that advertised all the time on EMS jobsites were awesome; I learned otherwise in two years. I learned a lot of other places aren't worth the hassles. I learned a few are worth the hassles, but I have passed by quite a few good opportunities because they're not right for my wife or long-term planning.
> 
> If you really need explanations as to how one could find dissatisfaction in elements of the US Army, well, I refer you to the Internet.


So you've never been hired by a good department because you're new and have been hired by bad ones because you don't do your due diligence...okeedokee.  Don't really believe that, but hey!  You gave an answer...good enough.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 13, 2015)

You're awfully hostile, triemal. You claim you're not insulting, but it's blatantly obvious you are attacking.


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 13, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> You're awfully hostile, triemal. You claim you're not insulting, but it's blatantly obvious you are attacking.


I'm really not trying to be deliberately insulting, but when someone with that type of track record in employment pops up...it does become a fair question that should be answered.  My specific responses are guided by my opinion, but it's not intentionally malicious.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> So you've never been hired by a good department because you're new and have been hired by bad ones because you don't do your due diligence...okeedokee.  Don't really believe that, but hey!  You gave an answer...good enough.



I do not claim that any of the places I have worked are even bad, Trimal04. They all certainly had flaws, but for the most part, they weren't bad in any one area, just as they were somewhat mediocre in most areas. All did some things excellently, and I would be more than happy to praise them for tnose things. For instance, AMR New Mexico has (circa 2012) a very good, involved and wise leadership team in Alamogordo and Pafford EMS in Oklahoma is really making some good things happen recently, albeit with doubts as to sustainability of improvements.

You also assume that "bad" is wholly a function of the service. It's not. A department that is medically and operationally sound and fits my criteria (say, from DEmedic's accounts, Suffolk County, Delaware) is a "bad" fit for me, because I am married and my wife isn't going to be happy about moving to Delaware and leaving her family in Texas.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> I'm really not trying to be deliberately insulting, but when someone with that type of track record in employment pops up...it does become a fair question that should be answered.  My specific responses are guided by my opinion, but it's not intentionally malicious.



Yeah, how dare I look for a full-time job that fits Unicorn Criteria! Clearly, the best answer is to volunteer, earn your spurs, never look around and death-grip the first gig that comes around for its merits...


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 13, 2015)

@triemal04 -As entertaining as this is... you're criticising someone when they were criticising a system/company. 

You decided to use his previous postings to make assumptions about him and question his personal abilities etc...it is a one sided argument therefore...so I'd suggest you give more info about yourself to balance the scales, or wind your neck in (but im not attacking you here lol...)


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 13, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Yeah, how dare I look for a full-time job that fits Unicorn Criteria!


Here's the thing, and maybe this is better taken to PM.  Looking for the best place to work isn't the problem; everyone should seek out the job site that is the best for them if they want to be happy in their career; in ANY career.  What's odd and concerning is that you end up complaining about every job you get...all of them.  For eff's sake!  Go work for whatever it is that you consider a good department!  Go make that happen; since it hasn't yet, figure out why it hasn't and make any neccasary changes so that it does.  Just take an objective and realistic look at what was wrong if you change your mind.

Anyway...done.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 13, 2015)

You two would have a great 24 hour shift together on same wagon lol...


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 13, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> @triemal04 -As entertaining as this is... you're criticising someone when they were criticising a system/company.
> 
> You decided to use his previous postings to make assumptions about him and question his personal abilities etc...it is a one sided argument therefore...so I'd suggest you give more info about yourself to balance the scales, or wind your neck in (but im not attacking you here lol...)


Sure...what do you want to know?

I'm not sure what you mean by the rest; of course I use his previous postings to make a decision about him; I don't know him personally, so it's all I have to go on.  It's all you have to go on to make decisions about me...or anyone else here who doesn't know someone outside this forum.  Is that what you were getting at?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 13, 2015)

Heard ATCEMS lost a medic to suicide today. Unfortunate.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 13, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Heard ATCEMS lost a medic to suicide today. Unfortunate.


I heard that too. I hate hearing that kind of news


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 13, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> Here's the thing, and maybe this is better taken to PM.  Looking for the best place to work isn't the problem; everyone should seek out the job site that is the best for them if they want to be happy in their career; in ANY career.  What's odd and concerning is that you end up complaining about every job you get...all of them.  For eff's sake!  Go work for whatever it is that you consider a good department!  Go make that happen; since it hasn't yet, figure out why it hasn't and make any neccasary changes so that it does.  Just take an objective and realistic look at what was wrong if you change your mind.
> 
> Anyway...done.


Because systems aren't always as they seem. There's a local system here that's very well respected and I held on a pedestal as a premier system. Once I started working there, I realized that they had a lot of issues they didn't really advertise. Do I still think they're a good system? Sure. I would never make a career out of them, though. The point- a system may initially seem great, until you start working for them and the skeletons come out. If you start finding negatives in a system that makes you not want to make a career out of them, why the hell would you stay there? Some people don't like to settle. Some people have standards and ambition. Others don't.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

I complain and find flaws because those are the issues that keep a place from.being excellent. If you draw conclusions from that complaining and make judgements of me based on my desire to enhance my environment, then so be it.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 13, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Heard ATCEMS lost a medic to suicide today. Unfortunate.



That's very sad to hear...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 13, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> I complain and find flaws because those are the issues that keep a place from.being excellent. If you draw conclusions from that complaining and make judgements of me based on my desire to enhance my environment, then so be it.


I work for arguably one of the most progressive and aggressive, after presidio, services in the country. Im even finding flaws and complaints. Im looking for my unicorn too, I guess I just have had a little better luck. But nut being married has helped that too


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

For what it's worth, a Rocketmedic ems system would literally outperform any other service in every metric except time and cost. But patients and employees would love it.


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 13, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Because systems aren't always as they seem. There's a local system here that's very well respected and I held on a pedestal as a premier system. Once I started working there, I realized that they had a lot of issues they didn't really advertise. Do I still think they're a good system? Sure. I would never make a career out of them, though. The point- a system may initially seem great, until you start working for them and the skeletons come out. If you start finding negatives in a system that makes you not want to make a career out of them, why the hell would you stay there? Some people don't like to settle. Some people have standards and ambition. Others don't.


You shouldn't stay; if a place is not where you want to make a career, dear god move on and find something better.  There are plenty of less than desirable places to work; maybe rocketmedic has just has the bad luck to only end up there.  Maybe the problem is more of an internal one with him.  The simple fact is that, when looking for work, or deciding what is right/wrong with something, or why something didn't work out, you need to ask if you yourself may not be part of the problem.  You might not be, but the question should be asked.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> For what it's worth, a Rocketmedic ems system would literally outperform any other service in every metric except time and cost. But patients and employees would love it.



I would like a custom recliner in my station, unlimited pain management protocols and a never ending bacon buffet. 

And by the way, it's Sussex, not Suffolk... but I appreciate the mention.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> You shouldn't stay; if a place is not where you want to make a career, dear god move on and find something better.  There are plenty of less than desirable places to work; maybe rocketmedic has just has the bad luck to only end up there.  Maybe the problem is more of an internal one with him.  The simple fact is that, when looking for work, or deciding what is right/wrong with something, or why something didn't work out, you need to ask if you yourself may not be part of the problem.  You might not be, but the question should be asked.




Few of the places I've worked (to include the Army) were great for what they were, but offered nil or not enough in the way of advancement, professional development, family living, financial reward, etc to justify staying. EMSA was decent in the mid-term, but it still wasn't a career place. Honestly, I don't know if EMS is even a viable career for me; it may well end up being a long on-ramp to some other field. And that's OK. 

When people like you come on and start passing judgement on character, opining that people like me are shady, unreliable or otherwise undesirable because we desperately want to make something we like into something we can love, that's fine. It serves to mark the places I don't need to waste time, money and fuel exploring, it highlights organizational cultures and personalities that I would not thrive around. It serves to show me where I shouldn't even consider working at and who I ought not to work with, because it wouldn't be positive for either of us.


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 13, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> I would like a custom recliner in my station, unlimited pain management protocols and a never ending bacon buffet.
> 
> And by the way, it's Sussex, not Suffolk... but I appreciate the mention.


Canadian or real bacon?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> Canadian or real bacon?



You watch your mouth mister. Canadian bacon is nothing but ham that likes hockey. 

Real bacon comes in big, fat strips.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 13, 2015)

Just watched  Lone Survivor.  Pretty intense.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh, my system would be amazing.

It would be divided at dispatch into three tiers- transport, ambulance and Team Kia. Transport would be wheelchairs, the dialysis derby, etc. Lump in a few BLS transfer trucks with EMTs for stable interfacility work. Overtime would be as manual labor for various image-building events and company work like cleaning the building or whatever.

Ambulance would be entirely emergent IFT, patients who actually need medical supervision for whatever and my pride and joy, a large 911 ALS/CCT section staffed at 1 truck per 5-10,000 people, station-based, with multiple trucks per station. This would be an epic 911 system with a lot of amazing tools, drugs to make an ED jealous and such, but it would functionally resemble what we do today, just better. Protocols would be outstandingly awesome.

Team Kia would be a single medic, EMT or potentially an MA, in a car, with a telemed suite connected ted to an on-call physician. Some meds, basic tools, and prescription pad/digital prescriptions. Essentially a mobile urgent care.

All calls and requests for service are screened at dispatch. Calls that need an ambulance get an ambulance, transfer calls get the right vehicle. Calls that don't seem to need an ambulance get Team Kia. They show up, assess, do a telemed remote assessment and consult, see if they can fix the problem and bill it as primary care to insurance or cash at service. Patients who can't pay get appropriate EMS care but won't get to enjoy Team Kia's awesome service. Team Kia basically offers the sniffles some basic primary care.

A physician or PA or NP would be on duty at dispatch for telemed.

Pay would be extravagant, deliberately more than any other area private service in the area, often more than fire. 

The catch? I'd only hire people who could identify a flaw and present a solution.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> I would like a custom recliner in my station, unlimited pain management protocols and a never ending bacon buffet.
> 
> And by the way, it's Sussex, not Suffolk... but I appreciate the mention.



Median wage in area +$10/hour, courtesy dilaudid, ketamine, free primary care and 100% college tuition offered for 2x years commitment, station-based ALS 911 ambulances on rotating 3x12, 4x12 hour shifts with beds, recliners and TV?

Also, free daycare in every city, because we'll buy a charter school and suck up some student waiver payments.

Thoughts?


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 13, 2015)

Yup, amazing how hollywood can turn an epic **** up of an operation into a blockbuster hit.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 13, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Just watched  Lone Survivor.  Pretty intense.



Welcome to 2012


----------



## Angel (Jan 13, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> Yup, amazing how hollywood can turn an epic f*ck up of an operation into a blockbuster hit.



What are you referring to?

Edit: lone survivor? 
I thought the movie was great. Don't know the story behind it though


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 13, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Welcome to 2012


Actually  it was 2013. End of the year.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah movie was cool, obviously very  sad for the personnel involved...but still a screw up


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 13, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> Yeah movie was cool, obviously very  sad for the personnel involved...but still a screw up


Moral of the story: Stay away from goats.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 13, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Moral of the story: Stay away from goats.



And have communications with your commander, don't travel in 6 man teams with minimal equipment and comms gear...don't operate without qrf stoodby...
don't send in helos into a hot LS...


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 13, 2015)

Mission itself wasn't a screw up. It was just one of those if it can go wrong it did. Mission planning accounted for most of the actions and training dictated what to do for the non-mission planning situations


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 13, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Actually  it was 2013. End of the year.



Sick burn.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 13, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> And have communications with your commander, don't travel in 6 man teams with minimal equipment and comms gear...don't operate without qrf stoodby...
> don't send in helos into a hot LS...



A friend of mine read the book, and said that after the incident the Navy changed the way the Seals do recon. Like going from 4 man teams to 6, and I believe upgrades to communication and response forces as well. Also apparently the movie left things out thats in the book, to bad I can't find it near me as I would like to read it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Just watched  Lone Survivor.  Pretty intense.



In all honesty, I'd have been a lot less enthusiastic about witnesses in their shoes.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeesh, I leave for a measly 12 hour shift and I come back to 3 whole pages...like someone said a couple pages back, time to grab some popcorn


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 14, 2015)

Poop the corn.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 14, 2015)

Anyways, back off topic....

It was interesting today to overhear a call on the radio only to get a breaking news push notification alert on my phone about said call 20 min later (West bound 10 Freeway in East LA completely shut down due to a big rig fire....)

Just as we were packing up and getting ready to leave for the night, it almost felt like cheating when I overheard a 5 car traffic collision get toned out on the eastbound 210 Fwy on the border of Arcadia and Monrovia, followed maybe all of 60 seconds later by a car fire on same freeway just a little further away.. aka the route I take home from work, so I knew well in advance that yup, I'm getting off the freeway to take surface streets at this spot, only to see a 65mph freeway turn into a sea of brake lights...after my chosen exit..and then get back on the freeway past the reported spots and find a nice wide open, almost no cars on it at all freeway. Sometimes I just love our regional dispatch center lol

Only to find out when I get home and see the news that holy $@!! the 405 freeway, not just one of the busiest freeways in LA...but one of the nations busiest as well (or so they say), both directions, completely shut down in the Sepulveda pass (where there's practically no on/off ramps and like one road that parallels the freeway through the hills) resulting in miles of cars just sitting still for hours due to a fatal crash on one side of that fwy that apparently (according to the nightly news) sent debris into the other direction causing another crash there....yup, that'll shut down a freeway, just happened to be at one of the worst spots possible for it. Reeealllly glad I don't have to drive anywhere near there..


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 14, 2015)

Got to love the Southern California interstates and I'm kinda surprised that CHP actually closed the 405 both ways, you never hear of chippies closing anything other than a donut shop.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 14, 2015)

405 was closed for the fatality investigation...the 10 earlier was because the big rig caught fire underneath a bridge so Caltrans had to make sure it wasn't structurally compromised (news showed images of county FFs climbing inside a maintenance access to deal with smouldering of the bridge itself)

Heck last couple freeway collisions I've been on, even though everything was all in the shoulder, the chippies happily did full traffic stops...not that I'm complaining about them keeping rubberneckers from zooming past me at full speed maybe a lanes width (often less as they already wanna get back in the lane) away..


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 14, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> 405 was closed for the fatality investigation...the 10 earlier was because the big rig caught fire underneath a bridge so Caltrans had to make sure it wasn't structurally compromised (news showed images of county FFs climbing inside a maintenance access to deal with smouldering of the bridge itself)
> 
> Heck last couple freeway collisions I've been on, even though everything was all in the shoulder, the chippies happily did full traffic stops...not that I'm complaining about them keeping rubberneckers from zooming past me at full speed maybe a lanes width (often less as they already wanna get back in the lane) away..



The fatality I get but it appears I missed the part where debris was sent into the opposite direction so now the complete closure makes sense. I hate to say it but I've really never had that experience with CHP mind you Ive only had a hand full to say the least but for me its usually the hurry up and go so we can open lanes.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 14, 2015)

From my home to my work there is only 1 freeway to take and one of the areas has zero side roads so you have to jump on the freeway.

The upside to having a truck is that I can use an old beat up service road that turns into a really beat up dirt road used by the railroad company that takes you on the gravel for about 10 feet (have to make sure there is no train) to get by. I've only had to use it once because of traffic when the whole freeway was shut down for +4 hours on a holiday weekend.

I've driven the road a couple of times during the day so that it's not new to me if I ever have to use it during the dark.

Only thing is that I don't know if it's illegal to use it or not. I did have a deputy in his unit follow me down it when the freeway was shut down and I didn't get pulled over so..

Also I have yet to have a bad experience with CHP closing lanes for us. On all my calls they have asked how much we need closed and if we needed them to do anything. Even if the TC is on the shoulder I still prefer to close a lane of traffic.


----------



## MkVity (Jan 14, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Where that Michael Jackson popcorn meme when I need it...


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 14, 2015)

> _the last four pages _



There's been a good discussion going over the last day or so, and we appreciate everyone sticking to the rules.

With that said, what movie are you guys looking forward to seeing this year?


----------



## MkVity (Jan 14, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> There's been a good discussion going over the last day or so, and we appreciate everyone sticking to the rules.
> 
> With that said, what movie are you guys looking forward to seeing this year?



@Chimpie  The new Mad Max cant wait...


----------



## Anjel (Jan 14, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> There's been a good discussion going over the last day or so, and we appreciate everyone sticking to the rules.
> 
> With that said, what movie are you guys looking forward to seeing this year?



50 Shades of Grey!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angel (Jan 14, 2015)

lol i refuse to see that (shades) ...but i want to see selma...not sure what else is coming out...i have no cable to watch commercials =(


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 14, 2015)

American Sniper.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 14, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> American Sniper.



This and Jurassic World. And just for fun, Hot Tub Time Machine 2, even though I'm sure it will suck.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 14, 2015)

My roommate got me this T shirt in "honor" of my recent joining of the local volunteer BLS department. He might be found in a shallow grave soon.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 14, 2015)

Hahaha!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 14, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> My roommate got me this T shirt in "honor" of my recent joining of the local volunteer BLS department. He might be found in a shallow grave soon.


That's AWESOME. wear it everywhere.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 14, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> There's been a good discussion going over the last day or so, and we appreciate everyone sticking to the rules.
> 
> With that said, what movie are you guys looking forward to seeing this year?


I'm still trying to figure that out...


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 14, 2015)

So looks like I'll be hanging around San Antonio...wife just captured, domesticated and knit a sweater for her unicorn and that's not likely to happen soon again. Looks like I get to make the best of the Alamo City...


----------



## Anjel (Jan 14, 2015)

Your job could just be a fat unicorn


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 14, 2015)

We shall see. 


Anjel said:


> Your job could just be a fat unicorn


e


----------



## Rhonda (Jan 14, 2015)

Heard a call go out on the radio just now. " female N/V abd pain wants county FD to transport because we charge for our services." 
These people.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm now officially a GA medic. Just saw my numbers posted on the credential site. Glad that's done.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 15, 2015)

Angel said:


> ..i have no cable to watch commercials =(



I'm going on 20 months with no cable. Netflix and two over-the-air HD channels.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 15, 2015)

Having to get to school 1 hour early to get decent parking is ridiculous for one test.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 15, 2015)

Finally gave in and am going to see a chiropractor tomorrow. I couldn't even lift a 90lb grandma last night without almost crying.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 15, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Having to get to school 1 hour early to get decent parking is ridiculous for one test.



I've been driving 1.5 hours to Boston once a month for a year to take a test at 0900.  $7 for parking, $5 for T pass.  My last trip will be in 2 weeks and instead of a scantron sheet I will be receiving a diploma 

Totes worth it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 15, 2015)

I am not even done with medic school and I am starting to look at PA schools.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 15, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> I am not even done with medic school and I am starting to look at PA schools.


I need to finish up my AAS and then figure out what I want to do for my Bachelors... I don't think I'm going to stay a medic forever


----------



## Angel (Jan 15, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I need to finish up my AAS and then figure out what I want to do for my Bachelors... I don't think I'm going to stay a medic forever



This...I should've been in pa school a long time ago but life happens. I am definitely going to pursue it more aggressively. My prerequisites expire soon.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 15, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> I'm going on 20 months with no cable. Netflix and two over-the-air HD channels.



I cut the cord back in Nov. Between the HD networks that we get over antenna, Netflix, Hulu Plus, and Vudu, we don't miss cable at all. We are saving like $125/mo.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 15, 2015)

BlE="TransportJockey, post: 559327, member: 2405"]I need to finish up my AAS and then figure out what I want to do for my Bachelors... I don't think I'm going to stay a medic forever[/QUOTE]
Bachelors in education for me.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 15, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Having to get to school 1 hour early to get decent parking is ridiculous for one test.



Pfft. My entire 2 years of medic school I had to be at campus 2-3hrs early to first avoid rush hour, then to get a parking spot. That's a lot of hours of lost sleep.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 15, 2015)

Remi said:


> I cut the cord back in Nov. Between the HD networks that we get over antenna, Netflix, Hulu Plus, and Vudu, we don't miss cable at all. We are saving like $125/mo.



We did it 3 years ago and never looked back...although the decision was purely out of spite for Comcast.  I still have to cough up $75 a month to those butt holes because they are the only ISP in town.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 15, 2015)

Angel said:


> This...I should've been in pa school a long time ago but life happens. I am definitely going to pursue it more aggressively. My prerequisites expire soon.


 
I am in a dilemma as well. Get my medic so I can start promoting, or go for PA. Getting mixed opinions!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 15, 2015)

I wish I cpould offer y'all some advice but I'm a little bit of a non traditional applicant.  What I can tell you is that PA school is what you make of it, and every program has flaws.  Look around at the prereqs for programs in your area , find out how much weight is given to GPA, GRE, and experience and find one that fits your situation. When you graduate no one cares where you went as long as you pass the boards.

It sucks to take on debt but grad plus loans cover all your living expenses during school.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 15, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> I am in a dilemma as well. Get my medic so I can start promoting, or go for PA. Getting mixed opinions!


Why delay the inevitable?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 15, 2015)

Just go to PA school. After being beat down for 2+ years in a medic program, your ****s given tend to drop off the face of the earth when it comes to pursuing further education.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 15, 2015)

beano said:


> Why delay the inevitable?


 
Pretty much what I am leaning toawrds. Just hard to get myself into school mode when you have a job you like.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 15, 2015)

Maybe you don't have to quit? Drop to per diem. You can still pick up shifts as PA. 

BTW you think riding in ambulance is fun, imaging all the procedures you can do as a hospital based PA. An the influence you can have over EMS/ED relations as an emed PA.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 15, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Just go to PA school. *After being beat down for 2+ years in a medic program*, your ***** given tend to drop off the face of the earth when it comes to pursuing further education.



However, if you think medic school is a "beat down", I wouldnt even think about to  applying to PA school....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 15, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Just go to PA school. After being beat down for 2+ years in a medic program, your ***** given tend to drop off the face of the earth when it comes to pursuing further education.


That's an extremely long medic program


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 15, 2015)

Remi said:


> However, if you think medic school is a "beat down", I wouldnt even think about to  applying to PA school....



There's a difference between the program I went to than your average program. Trust me. It wasn't the course work that was agonizing; I graduated with a 4.0 GPA and an associates.


----------



## Angel (Jan 15, 2015)

beano said:


> BTW you think riding in ambulance is fun, imaging all the procedures you can do as a hospital based PA. An the influence you can have over EMS/ED relations as an emed PA.


That's why I want to do it. I like to do stuff with my hands...surgery?! It just seems so amazing that I could do something like that. Seems so far away though. My grades aren't the best but I still wanna give it a shot


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 15, 2015)

beano said:


> Maybe you don't have to quit? Drop to per diem. You can still pick up shifts as PA.
> 
> BTW you think riding in ambulance is fun, imaging all the procedures you can do as a hospital based PA. An the influence you can have over EMS/ED relations as an emed PA.


 
No per diem here. Don't think I could go back to private. So its all or nothing haha.

From what I have seen, PA's can do a lot, or pretty much do nothing in the ED. Just depends on how they run at that specific facility.

I am starting to shadow a PA soon, so maybe that will help.


----------



## MkVity (Jan 16, 2015)

When people bite 

http://www.ems1.com/ems-assaults/ar...man-that-bit-Boston-EMT-agrees-to-blood-test/


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 17, 2015)

Ah EMS, go straight from that major trauma where the FD has to cut someone out of their car to get them to the trauma center....straight to the next call which was ETOH


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 17, 2015)

Got to do my first cardio version today!


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 17, 2015)

Well today I have accomplished a goal that I thought I would never achieve. 6 months ago I made one of the biggest health decisions of my life, quitting dipping tobacco. Cant believe I actually made it to the 6 month mark without relapsing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 17, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Well today I have accomplished a goal that I thought I would never achieve. 6 months ago I made one of the biggest health decisions of my life, quitting dipping tobacco. Cant believe I actually made it to the 6 month mark without relapsing.



Way to go. Quitting tobacco is very difficult. Nice job.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 17, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Way to go. Quitting tobacco is very difficult. Nice job.



Thanks man! Quit in the middle of fire season by far the hardest thing I've ever done.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 17, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Got to do my first cardio version today!


Ahhh.... the wonderful experience of unleashing Sparky on some stubborn heart...


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 17, 2015)

For some reason the thought of my busy 24 tomorrow is not bothering me...


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 17, 2015)

I never transport two patients. It's always one, or three  Just got done with my third three-patient transport in a month. Such a pain in the ***...


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 17, 2015)

10 more weeks bed rest until I can start PT... Had the follow up today. 
Gotta figure out how to get down to take my NR for my medic sometime... I'm getting impatient to take it, no one will drive me to take it, though. Sick of not getting out of the house.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 18, 2015)

9D4 said:


> 10 more weeks bed rest until I can start PT... Had the follow up today.
> Gotta figure out how to get down to take my NR for my medic sometime... I'm getting impatient to take it, no one will drive me to take it, though. Sick of not getting out of the house.


I know how you feel brother. Hang in there.


----------



## Angel (Jan 18, 2015)

saw the vid of the cop dancing in his RP...wonder how many people think he deserves to be fired/disciplined like the kid dancing in the ambulance?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 18, 2015)

So I'm taking seventeen credits of undergraduate coursework this semester, plus two Self-Paced Online Classes towards my major, and it's all easy, except for my nemesis, Spanish.

I hate learning written, Castillian Spanish. I hate the way it's taught, I hate how it's all formal and organized, I hate everything about it. Part of it's nativist pride, part of it is frustration because languages aren't my thing, and part of it's watching my Spanish-fluent wife shake her head in confusion because McGraw-Hill's program is silly.


----------



## Angel (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey! I became semi fluent off those books. Fluent enough to assess patients.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 18, 2015)

It's not the book, it's the associated online program. Like Rosetta Stone, but way crappier.


----------



## Angel (Jan 18, 2015)

That's too much for one class! Are you graded on that too? We had hand outs but I hate doing stuff online, my attention will drift off to YouTube or something (here)


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 18, 2015)

Getting about time to buy some new headlights for my pickup truck. I want something bright...but but not blinding  (some headlights make me swear the person is driving around with their brights on, I hate that and don't want to be one). Nor do I want something blue or yellow or anything silly like that...any advice? 

I just bought a pair of Sylvania Silverstar halogens for my fog lights if that helps at all.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 18, 2015)

Are you talking about actual head lights (the lens and mounting stuff) or just the bulbs?

If it's just the bulbs anything in the 5k to 10k range is usually fine. The 10k is slightly blue tinted but not horrible. The main issue is when people don't angle their lights correctly or have HIDs/projectors but place them in normal lenses.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 18, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Getting about time to buy some new headlights for my pickup truck. I want something bright...but but not blinding  (some headlights make me swear the person is driving around with their brights on, I hate that and don't want to be one). Nor do I want something blue or yellow or anything silly like that...any advice?
> 
> I just bought a pair of Sylvania Silverstar halogens for my fog lights if that helps at all.


The super bright ones are half assed HID set ups. I recommend HIDs whole heartedly, just keep the bulb about 6,000 kelvin and that will prevent any bluing of the light.
The bright ones are HIDs that didn't bother to change the reflector housing.
I've done HID swaps on all my vehicles. I also make sure to do them right though and replace the housing and put in a proper projector for the bulb.
Edit: or what desert said... :/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 18, 2015)

9D4 said:


> The super bright ones are half assed HID set ups. I recommend HIDs whole heartedly, just keep the bulb about 6,000 kelvin and that will prevent any bluing of the light.
> The bright ones are HIDs that didn't bother to change the reflector housing.
> I've done HID swaps on all my vehicles. I also make sure to do them right though and replace the housing and put in a proper projector for the bulb.
> Edit: or what desert said... :/


I looked into HIDs on my truck but I didn't want to change out the lenses because they were all expensive. I ended up going with normal lenses/reflectors and a 10k bulb.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 18, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I looked into HIDs on my truck but I didn't want to change out the lenses because they were all expensive. I ended up going with normal lenses/reflectors and a 10k bulb.


Well, they're not cheap. I've done it for 4 of my vehicles (I'm including the Triumph, I've already ordered them for that). The cheapest I've done it was probably 400 bucks, but that was because I had to custom make them for my Firebird. 
Average probably ran 600 for all of them. 
If it's worth doing, it's worth doing right. Like I said, the half added ones are the ones that blind you.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 18, 2015)

My Cobalt will live and die perfectly stock, with the exception of some Silverstars.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 18, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> My Cobalt will live and die perfectly stock, with the exception of some Silverstars.


My cavalier will too except for a radio upgrade. Now my neon and any other jeep or motorcycle I buy again are another story


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 18, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> My cavalier will too except for a radio upgrade. Now my neon and any other jeep or *motorcycle* I buy again are another story


I learned something about wrecking a 4 day old bike. You don't turn it into insurance. And you find a lot of reasons for parts that you don't actually need to replace.
I've already bought about 2k in parts. I only really needed about 500 in parts. I didn't do any real damage to the bike.
Edit: neon...?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 18, 2015)

What sort of Cavalier? They just don't die lol.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 18, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> What sort of Cavalier? They just don't die lol.


Lol i bought an 04 LS for commuting. Works well so far.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 18, 2015)

I think the last-model Cavaliers are actually some of the best cars GM's made in a while. For what they are, they're tough.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 18, 2015)

Do I want to come in on my conference playoff sunday off, for a shift that won't put me into overtime? Nah....plus homework.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 18, 2015)

9D4 said:


> I learned something about wrecking a 4 day old bike. You don't turn it into insurance. And you find a lot of reasons for parts that you don't actually need to replace.
> I've already bought about 2k in parts. I only really needed about 500 in parts. I didn't do any real damage to the bike.
> Edit: neon...?


I have a 95 dodge neon I'm repairing. Got it for next to nothing. They make great little road course cars with a little work


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 18, 2015)

I want a mid-90s Ranger. 4wd, I4, supercab.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 18, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> I want a mid-90s Ranger. 4wd, I4, supercab.


 I would love one same specs, just long bed and 5 speed.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 18, 2015)

Those would be icing on the cake.

So I got called this morning (after a near all-nighter doing homework) to see if I wanted to come in for a 9-to-2100 shift. At 0749. I am off today, and not even on the flex-time availability chart, but had mentioned I would be in town over the weekend, so it wasn't entirely unexpected. I looked at my wife, comfy bed and remembered it's playoff Sunday and politely declined.

Not regretting it at all.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow. That Seattle comeback was legendary.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 18, 2015)

Whoop whoop Seahawks!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 18, 2015)

Found a malaphor that is fitting "I'll burn that bridge when I get to it"


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 18, 2015)

Getting called out every other 20 mins during the pats game is killing me.

Luckily all refusals so far.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 18, 2015)

Tor Eckman is the best. His new FB page made my day.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 18, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Tor Eckman is the best. His new FB page made my day.


We do need to start measuring all of our medications in the teaspoons haha


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 18, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Tor Eckman is the best. His new FB page made my day.


Would anyone  like some tea?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 18, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Would anyone  like some tea?


I will take some Fritos chips...


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 19, 2015)

Just bulbs, anything more is outside both my budget and technical expertise haha



RocketMedic said:


> Those would be icing on the cake.
> 
> So I got called this morning (after a near all-nighter doing homework) to see if I wanted to come in for a 9-to-2100 shift. At 0749. I am off today, and not even on the flex-time availability chart, but had mentioned I would be in town over the weekend, so it wasn't entirely unexpected. I looked at my wife, comfy bed and remembered it's playoff Sunday and politely declined.
> 
> Not regretting it at all.



Almost the same, one of my coworkers texted me in the morning asking if I wanted their Monday shift..I seriously considered it because I'm only scheduled for 2x 12 hour shifts this week and his 24hr shift would net me 8 hours of time and a half pay (pretty much a whole extra shift!) so when I was finally able to text him back at the end of my shift that day I said I'd take it, but it was already snatched up by someone else, that's when I remembered I had just worked 4x 12 hour days in a row and how exhausted I was and how much I looked forward to actually sleeping sometime and that I work another 12 on Tuesday and therefore was not exactly disappointed haha


----------



## HotDrop89 (Jan 19, 2015)

The Patriots galloped all over the Colts today in the AFC Championship. 45-7.  Good night.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 19, 2015)

34* today! Good bye winter coat... Hello hoodie!


----------



## MkVity (Jan 19, 2015)

36* here no hoodie!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 19, 2015)

64* here. T-shirt.


----------



## MkVity (Jan 19, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> 64* here. T-shirt.



That's just not funny @DEmedic


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 19, 2015)

53 for now. Supposed to get up to the mid 70's. Just sayin '.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 19, 2015)

80 here in the desert, supposed to hit 85 at the end of the week.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 19, 2015)

Is it baseball season yet?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 19, 2015)

In honor of mlk day I really have the urge to plagiarize a research paper


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 19, 2015)

75 here in the city today. Went in the river with the dog.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh I guess I'll join in 56 here in NM. Great day to relax before interviews start


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 19, 2015)

64 in san antonio


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 19, 2015)

Beer! That is all


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 19, 2015)

Jealous. I want my alcohol.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 19, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Jealous. I want my alcohol.


Micro brew good


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 19, 2015)

Wining here. Not to be confused  with whining.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 19, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Jealous. I want my alcohol.



Just finished bottle of buchanan's 18 year scotch, definitely recommend


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 19, 2015)

Lots beer


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 19, 2015)

Nothing to fancy here, just a Redds Wicked Apple hard ale with pizza for dinner


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 19, 2015)

what I love about my company is when you scratch a supervisors back they will scratch yours in return. I picked up a BLS shift they really needed filled and in return he placed me on some more ALS units this week even tho I wasn't 1st in line for the shifts.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 19, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Nothing to fancy here, just a Redds Wicked Apple hard ale with pizza for dinner



im a fan of that cider too, nice taste to it


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 19, 2015)

I love my recruiter. I feel like only she would be looking for this at 9 at night. Regarding if my injuries are waiverable. "Class II flight physical does not require waiver if you have full range of motion. And we know you're a tough kid and pain is subjective... Could easily say there isn't any." Is what my text read.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 19, 2015)

Double post . I've been craving a beer for a while . Parents won't buy anything till I'm completely off meds though. I really want a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 19, 2015)

But since I have to work tomorrow, out comes the Dr Pepper instead...


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 19, 2015)

This was supposed to be attached to my first post. My phones being a dumb dumb.


----------



## MkVity (Jan 20, 2015)

Blimey 27°  back to the Hoody today


----------



## Anjel (Jan 20, 2015)

High performance CPR training today. My knees hurt already.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 20, 2015)

Anjel said:


> My knees hurt already.



mmhmm


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 20, 2015)

I want to make a comment about knee pads but don't want to get banned lol


----------



## Anjel (Jan 20, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I want to make a comment about knee pads but don't want to get banned lol



I really should invest in some for how much time I'm on my knees... Doing CPR.

We just did 4 hours worth. I did get my percent to 96% so I'm happy. Fricken King county making us all look bad with their save rates.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 20, 2015)

STX has some he might give you, but they're probably well worn.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 20, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> STX has some he might give you, but they're probably well worn.


There's really no padding left... About time to replace them. I'm not tough like teedub , who doesn't even use knee pads


----------



## Angel (Jan 20, 2015)

lol...boys!


----------



## MkVity (Jan 20, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> Just finished bottle of buchanan's 18 year scotch, definitely recommend



No Middleton @irishboxer384 ?


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 20, 2015)

MkVity said:


> No Middleton @irishboxer384 ?



never tried it, i try to get a bottle a month if not busy


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 20, 2015)

My pads are cracked.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 20, 2015)

Just burnt the tip of my middle finger


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 20, 2015)

I just put Fury in my Netflix queue. Has anyone  seen it? Is it any good?


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 20, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I just put Fury in my Netflix queue. Has anyone  seen it? Is it any good?



Not seen it, 'peaky blinders' is a decent tv show though if youre bored


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 20, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> Not seen it, 'peaky blinders' is a decent tv show though if youre bored




I just looked  it up. That looks  really  good!  I had never heard of it. Thanks, Irish!


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 20, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I just looked  it up. That looks  really  good!  I had never heard of it. Thanks, Irish!



It's one of those expensive hour long shows, pretty good


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 20, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Just burnt the tip of my middle finger


 
Now you can't drive with all the needed hand gestures.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 20, 2015)

Please tell me some/everyone was watching the State of the Union. You don't have to agree with him/his ideas, you don't have to like him, but in my opinion, if you're American, you should at least watch the President once a year.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 20, 2015)

Was watching. Sort of.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 20, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Please tell me some/everyone was watching the State of the Union. You don't have to agree with him/his ideas, you don't have to like him, but in my opinion, if you're American, you should at least watch the President once a year.



Nope. Watching this amazingly cheesy yet awesome scifi horror on Netflix.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 20, 2015)

I was watching Harry Potter. I am entirely content with my decision.


----------



## Angel (Jan 20, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Please tell me some/everyone was watching the State of the Union. You don't have to agree with him/his ideas, you don't have to like him, but in my opinion, if you're American, you should at least watch the President once a year.



no cable! is it any good? 
i probably wouldnt watch if i did tbh, i rarely watch the news, and any one person talking for an extended length of time is boring. i know there will be analysis and summaries all over the internet.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 20, 2015)

Watching star trek. Didn't realize he was speaking today


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 20, 2015)

Angel said:


> no cable! is it any good?
> i probably wouldnt watch if i did tbh, i rarely watch the news, and any one person talking for an extended length of time is boring. i know there will be analysis and summaries all over the internet.


It was on Youtube if i'm not mistaken. Without getting into party politics, it was approx. a 55 minute wide-ranging speech on what his ideal vision is for his next 2 years in office. How much of that gets through Congress waits to be seen...


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 20, 2015)

I would have watched it, but Verdugo had other ideas instead


----------



## exodus (Jan 20, 2015)

I just burned a check with $959 on it.  Took out a loan from my retirement to get things caught up, and the website let me push it through.  Got a call a few days later after the loan was originated and a check was sent out saying that it shouldn't have allowed me because I didn't have $1,000 available. They rebought my investments so the check was no longer worth anything.

Sucks having that in your hand thinking how nice it would be to use!  Only a 4.25% interest rate as well.


----------



## Angel (Jan 21, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> It was on Youtube if i'm not mistaken. Without getting into party politics, it was approx. a 55 minute wide-ranging speech on what his ideal vision is for his next 2 years in office. How much of that gets through Congress waits to be seen...



well Im curious. I generally agree with most hes done. but a few things really make me scratch my eyebrow. Who knows if he had anything to do with it (i dont follow politics) but hey! gas prices are almost below $2 gallon. As a commuter, ill take what i can get.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 21, 2015)

Angel said:


> well Im curious. I generally agree with most hes done. but a few things really make me scratch my eyebrow. Who knows if he had anything to do with it (i dont follow politics) but hey! gas prices are almost below $2 gallon. As a commuter, ill take what i can get.


 
I paid $1.72 today.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 21, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> I paid $1.72 today.



Filled my truck up from empty for under 40 bucks the other day


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 21, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> I paid $1.72 today.


1.64 yesterday


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 21, 2015)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4ApQrbhQp8


Night crew!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 21, 2015)

Which  class is  more  difficult. ACLS or AMLS?


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 21, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> 1.64 yesterday


 
Them West Texas prices should be hitting here soon!


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 21, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Which  class is  more  difficult. ACLS or AMLS?


AMLS. acls is literally a video and a canned megacode.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 21, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Them West Texas prices should be hitting here soon!


Thats NM prices. Pecos is more expensive than here by 20-40 cents per gallon


----------



## Angel (Jan 21, 2015)

man 1.64?! i hope we see it that low in CA. wish i could stock pile gas.


----------



## MkVity (Jan 21, 2015)

On current conversion its $6.70 gallon here at present and driving an explorer its not exactly user friendly


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 21, 2015)

Hope everyone is having a great week so far!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 21, 2015)

Angel said:


> man 1.64?! i hope we see it that low in CA. wish i could stock pile gas.


It got down to $1.99 here last week.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 21, 2015)

I got gas here a week ago for 1.57 with my grocery store discount.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 21, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It got down to $1.99 here last week.



Wow lowest I've seen around these parts is 2.09


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 21, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Wow lowest I've seen around these parts is 2.09


From what I understand, that's about the same as the Sacramento area... Of course the average price in that same area is around $2.39/gal and the lowest (about an hour north) is about $2.04/gal. However, in the metro region, the lowest I've seen/heard of so far is $2.09/gal.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 21, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I got gas here a week ago for 1.57 with my grocery store discount.



Kroger? Lol


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 21, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> From what I understand, that's about the same as the Sacramento area... Of course the average price in that same area is around $2.39/gal and the lowest (about an hour north) is about $2.04/gal. However, in the metro region, the lowest I've seen/heard of so far is $2.09/gal.



Whether its 2.39 or 2.09 I'm just happy its under 3.00... but it would be cool to pay in the dollar range since I've never paid that low for gas.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 21, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Kroger? Lol


Yup. (Fry's here, but same company )


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 21, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Whether its 2.39 or 2.09 I'm just happy its under 3.00... but it would be cool to pay in the dollar range since I've never paid that low for gas.


I remember paying $1.15/gal for gas _after_ Gulf War I... back in 1992 or so, and before that, $0.92/gal was expensive. The just above $1.00/gal prices held until around 2003 - 2004, if my memory serves me correctly. Gas priced above $3.00/gal is a pretty recent thing, mostly in the past 6-8 years. Before that, gas stayed generally low-ish. I had a diesel pickup and I had to get rid of it when that fuel went >$3.00/gal because it was just too expensive for me to drive. Gas prices weren't that far behind, but the cost per mile was so much lower when I got my Saturn...


----------



## MkVity (Jan 21, 2015)

Stop already with your Gas prices there....


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 21, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> I remember paying $1.15/gal for gas _after_ Gulf War I... back in 1992 or so, and before that, $0.92/gal was expensive. The just above $1.00/gal prices held until around 2003 - 2004, if my memory serves me correctly. Gas priced above $3.00/gal is a pretty recent thing, mostly in the past 6-8 years. Before that, gas stayed generally low-ish. I had a diesel pickup and I had to get rid of it when that fuel went >$3.00/gal because it was just too expensive for me to drive. Gas prices weren't that far behind, but the cost per mile was so much lower when I got my Saturn...



I know that diesel feel. About a year ago I was using my dads 05 cummins for a 30 mile commute (this was before I bought my own truck) I remember my wallet crying every time I went to fill it up. Diesel was outrageous.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 21, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Wow lowest I've seen around these parts is 2.09


An ARCO station in Cat City had it for the 1.99

It was pretty short lived and now everything is around the 2.09-2.19 range.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 21, 2015)

There sure is a lot of gas in this conversation.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 21, 2015)

Never underestimate being persistent when it comes to looking for work. I surprised PHI because I stopped by the local office to ask about my pending application. They seemed impressed I was willing to put the leg work in


----------



## MkVity (Jan 21, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> There sure is a lot of gas in this conversation.




Its fueling the chat though


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 21, 2015)

30 hrs of CE's down 14 more to go, plus a refresher class that ends a couple weeks before my NREMT expires. Looks like I'll be cutting it close.


----------



## exodus (Jan 21, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Never underestimate being persistent when it comes to looking for work. I surprised PHI because I stopped by the local office to ask about my pending application. They seemed impressed I was willing to put the leg work in



Don't like PECOS anymore?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 21, 2015)

exodus said:


> Don't like PECOS anymore?


The drive is.killing me.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 21, 2015)

Traffic needs to be placed on a 5150 hold and referred to a psych center because it is certifiably insane >(

Side note, got gas for $2.27/gal at a local Arco (Only to drive by one that was $2.25/gal, but since my guage was just about sitting on the "E" peg I'm fine with that lol)

My sister has a 2012 VW Jetta TDI diesel, she gets something like 50 mpg, makes me jealous, when I get that fire job I'll be seriously looking into buying me a Ram Eco-diesel, that's pushing 30mpg (well according to Ram, but that's still a darn sight better than my ~17mpg right now)

Speaking of coveted fire jobs, I know its far from being the unicorn job for most other people on this board, but I'm stoked, LACoFD apps opened today, time to fill mine out


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 21, 2015)

Was a few days ago (sunday). First significant auto-ped I


Jim37F said:


> Traffic needs to be placed on a 5150 hold and referred to a psych center because it is certifiably insane >(
> 
> Side note, got gas for $2.27/gal at a local Arco (Only to drive by one that was $2.25/gal, but since my guage was just about sitting on the "E" peg I'm fine with that lol)
> 
> ...


 
Cant beat the pay


----------



## Angel (Jan 21, 2015)

ive all but given up on fire jobs. i dont necessarily want to be a FF but they pay and benefits would be nice. 
in other news. i think i want a boyfriend. not really sure how to find one. too bad i cant pick one up at the store.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 21, 2015)

LACoFD nice @Jim37F


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 22, 2015)

Angel said:


> ive all but given up on fire jobs. i dont necessarily want to be a FF but they pay and benefits would be nice.
> in other news. i think i want a boyfriend. not really sure how to find one. too bad i cant pick one up at the store.



farmersonly.com


----------



## Angel (Jan 22, 2015)

haha umm farmers.... yea....no thanks!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 22, 2015)

Had a motorcycle vs. motorcycle head on accident on Monday. One red patient and one green. First time in my career that I've had someone go from GCS 15 to dead on me. We were about 45-50 minutes by ground with two patients and HEMS was 15 minutes to landing from when we arrived on scene. I chose to fly the red due to the nearest second-in ground unit being 25 minutes out. In the 15 minutes I was with him he went from a GCS of 15 to a GCS of 9 (4/2/3). He was tachy but not horrible at 110 bpm, only had a carotid the entire time though. Myself, the fire medic and my partner all tried multiple times to get manual BPs on him without success, couldn't get a SpO2 off him but he had no outward signs of cyanosis. HEMS RSI'd him in the back of my rig which took about another 10 minutes from them making contact to having the tube secured. Then as we were loading him into the helicopter his EtCO2 dropped from ~40 to 15 and he never came back. They flew him and the TC pronounced him shortly after arrival. 

It was ugly, had a open distal femur fx on the right, the let leg was basically jelly from the knee down but was closed, soft belly, equal lung sounds bilaterally but had sub-q air posteriorly on his left side. Other than that his physical exam was unremarkable. The only thing I can think of is I missed something on his head and he had a closed head injury since when his GCS dropped he was dilated at ~7mm bilaterally or he had an aortic tear that let go. Been nagging at me, I knew what he needed but no matter how much I wanted do it for him I couldn't and we couldn't get him to where he needed to be fast enough. Had dealt with it and reconciled with myself until today when I found out he was one of my friend's close friends and he asked me about it. He wanted to know what happened but I told him I didn't want to tell him. 

I know that there was nothing more I could've done for him. I mean we had his legs stabilized, had him in spinal motion restriction (I really don't want to argue about it, no way around it with my protocols in this situation), had a 16g IV and a patent airway. Was all set up for HEMS to hop in the back, tube him and send him off but when I found out he was close to someone I'm friends with it made me second guess absolutely everything I did.

In other news I get my first new-hire Paramedic as an FTO on Tuesday. Kind of daunting but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 22, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> WD40 to make it go, duct tape to make it stop.



I just noticed your tagline....reminds me of this:


----------



## Angel (Jan 22, 2015)

That sounds intense. I cant think of anything I would've done differently if I was in your shoes. You did all you could so be proud of that. 
GL with the new hire.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 22, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Had a motorcycle vs. motorcycle head on accident on Monday. One red patient and one green. First time in my career that I've had someone go from GCS 15 to dead on me. We were about 45-50 minutes by ground with two patients and HEMS was 15 minutes to landing from when we arrived on scene. I chose to fly the red due to the nearest second-in ground unit being 25 minutes out. In the 15 minutes I was with him he went from a GCS of 15 to a GCS of 9 (4/2/3). He was tachy but not horrible at 110 bpm, only had a carotid the entire time though. Myself, the fire medic and my partner all tried multiple times to get manual BPs on him without success, couldn't get a SpO2 off him but he had no outward signs of cyanosis. HEMS RSI'd him in the back of my rig which took about another 10 minutes from them making contact to having the tube secured. Then as we were loading him into the helicopter his EtCO2 dropped from ~40 to 15 and he never came back. They flew him and the TC pronounced him shortly after arrival.
> 
> It was ugly, had a open distal femur fx on the right, the let leg was basically jelly from the knee down but was closed, soft belly, equal lung sounds bilaterally but had sub-q air posteriorly on his left side. Other than that his physical exam was unremarkable. The only thing I can think of is I missed something on his head and he had a closed head injury since when his GCS dropped he was dilated at ~7mm bilaterally or he had an aortic tear that let go. Been nagging at me, I knew what he needed but no matter how much I wanted do it for him I couldn't and we couldn't get him to where he needed to be fast enough. Had dealt with it and reconciled with myself until today when I found out he was one of my friend's close friends and he asked me about it. He wanted to know what happened but I told him I didn't want to tell him.
> 
> ...



Sorry, man.

You gave that patient your best and you know as well as anyone else how it goes on trauma like that.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 22, 2015)

Angel said:


> in other news. i think i want a boyfriend. not really sure how to find one. too bad i cant pick one up at the store.


I wish it was that easy to find girls too... Definitely haven't been having the best of luck as of late.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 22, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I wish it was that easy to find girls too... Definitely haven't been having the best of luck as of late.



I have some repeat customers with a drug problem and missing teeth if you're interested.They're always flirtatious.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 22, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> I have some repeat customers with a drug problem and missing teeth if you're interested.They're always flirtatious.


I have a one tooth standard.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 22, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I have a one tooth standard.



You know what they say about girls without teeth, right?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 22, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> You know what they say about girls without teeth, right?


Yes, however I don't want an infraction so I'll just leave it at that haha


----------



## Anjel (Jan 22, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> You know what they say about girls without teeth, right?





DesertEMT66 said:


> Yes, however I don't want an infraction so I'll just leave it at that haha


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 22, 2015)

Anjel said:


>



She definitely looks like shes seen one or two...


----------



## MkVity (Jan 22, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> I have some repeat customers with a drug problem and missing teeth if you're interested.They're always flirtatious.



Do they play Banjo?


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Jan 22, 2015)

Newmans Own pineapple salsa is pretty damn good!!


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 22, 2015)

MkVity said:


> Do they play Banjo?



No, they're not that talented.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Jan 22, 2015)

MkVity said:


> Do they play Banjo?



They play the flute


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 22, 2015)

Tom Brady is one slick *******


----------



## Angel (Jan 22, 2015)

Burritomedic1127 said:


> They play the flute



well if thats all youre interested in...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 22, 2015)

Angel said:


> well if thats all youre interested in...



C'mon. He's a music lover.


----------



## Angel (Jan 22, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> C'mon. He's a music lover.



yea but how good is HE? thats the better question


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Jan 23, 2015)

Was saying the lady in the picture anjel posted plays a different type of flute. Went back and changed my words before posting. Rhymes with win flute


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Jan 23, 2015)

Angel said:


> yea but how good is HE? thats the better question


I play a mean 6 string


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 23, 2015)

Welp, I really hope this LACo Fire thing pans out, just scheduled my CPAT renewal for March (my current one is good through the end of that month, this way I stay nice and current throughout the process), and I let myself forget just how expensive the darn test is. Be nice if that's the last one I have to buy


----------



## MkVity (Jan 23, 2015)

Angel said:


> well if thats all youre interested in...



Flute players are very relaxing Ive been told !!


----------



## MkVity (Jan 23, 2015)

Are all ex-partners life sucking controlling witches that cant understand others feelings!?! What a day........ :/


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 23, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Welp, I really hope this LACo Fire thing pans out, just scheduled my CPAT renewal for March (my current one is good through the end of that month, this way I stay nice and current throughout the process), and I let myself forget just how expensive the darn test is. Be nice if that's the last one I have to buy



CPAT sucks


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 23, 2015)

CPAT is a joke.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 23, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> CPAT is a joke.



Scam is more like it


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 23, 2015)

I tried to go see American Sniper today for the third time and it is still sold out. I guess I should learn to call ahead, but how is this movie selling out mid week matinees when everyone else should be working??


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 23, 2015)

So I just got a interesting call saying that I got paid twice and now I owe a nice 3,900 dollars. Really? How can you be so f*****g incompetent to not double check and make sure direct deposit is canceled before you cut me my final check. Oh and the lovely part it's not only be but 11 more people who got laid off at the same time. Freaking redlicous. That money was for school and bills and I just got *** raped out of it.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 23, 2015)

MkVity said:


> Flute players are very relaxing Ive been told !!


Why do I feel  like I need to change my EMT Life name?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 23, 2015)

MkVity said:


> Are all ex-partners life sucking controlling witches that cant understand others feelings!?! What a day........ :/


You, too? I know that feeling.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 23, 2015)

These guys are mental. I'm not a stunter by any means, but that was impressive. (Skip to 3:30, it's all talk before that.)


----------



## Angel (Jan 23, 2015)

lol, no trying any of that @9D4!!!


----------



## Angel (Jan 23, 2015)

Burritomedic1127 said:


> I play a mean 6 string



so you're good with your hands?! noted! 
i should definitely date a musician. this has been a very enlightening conversation.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 23, 2015)

Angel said:


> so you're good with your hands?! noted!
> i should definitely date a musician. this has been a very enlightening conversation.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 23, 2015)

Angel said:


> so you're good with your hands?! noted!
> i should definitely date a musician. this has been a very enlightening conversation.


You know I'm just putting it out there that I can play 3 instruments (none of them being the aforementioned flute)


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hahah it's already put me on bed rest for 3 months. I'm not overly eager to risk any more of my body. 
The one thing I will say, this accident will make me a lot more aggressive on pain management. We had about 5 mins scene time and 10 minute transport. The only thing fire did was an IV. You would think an obvious shortening of your leg would be a good indication for morphine. 
This is the same fire dept that I did all my vehiculars with, so I had the same views pretty much.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 23, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> I tried to go see American Sniper today for the third time and it is still sold out. I guess I should learn to call ahead, but how is this movie selling out mid week matinees when everyone else should be working??



noone should be able to see american sniper, he should see you first


----------



## Tigger (Jan 23, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> CPAT is a joke.


I passed it (barely) despite having torn my MCL 5 weeks before hand while also being a borderline deadbeat college kid.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 23, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> So I just got a interesting call saying that I got paid twice and now I owe a nice 3,900 dollars. Really? How can you be so f*****g incompetent to not double check and make sure direct deposit is canceled before you cut me my final check. Oh and the lovely part it's not only be but 11 more people who got laid off at the same time. Freaking redlicous. That money was for school and bills and I just got *** raped out of it.


They paid you an extra $3,900 and you didn't think there was something odd?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 23, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> So I just got a interesting call saying that I got paid twice and now I owe a nice 3,900 dollars. Really? How can you be so f*****g incompetent to not double check and make sure direct deposit is canceled before you cut me my final check. Oh and the lovely part it's not only be but 11 more people who got laid off at the same time. Freaking redlicous. That money was for school and bills and I just got *** raped out of it.


Request a repayment plan due to financial hardship. I believe they have to honor the request.

Seriously though, didn't you think it strange you got a direct deposit AND a final check around the same time?


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 23, 2015)

I see your point but I had no suspicion what so ever. I had been laid off at the end/ beginning of a pay period. I assumed that one was the severance check and the other for the previous pay period. It ain't going to be detrimental financially, just incredibly frustrating as I had already made plans for school. But you know what they say, C'est la vie.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 23, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I see your point but I had no suspicion what so ever. I had been laid off at the end/ beginning of a pay period. I assumed that one was the severance check and the other for the previous pay period. It ain't going to be detrimental financially, just incredibly frustrating as I had already made plans for school. But you know what they say, C'est la vie.


Ask to pay back in increments. Will be like an interest-free loan for school.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 23, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I see your point but I had no suspicion what so ever. I had been laid off at the end/ beginning of a pay period. I assumed that one was the severance check and the other for the previous pay period. It ain't going to be detrimental financially, just incredibly frustrating as I had already made plans for school. But you know what they say, C'est la vie.



Tell them to come take it from your hands.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Jan 24, 2015)

Angel said:


> so you're good with your hands?! noted!
> i should definitely date a musician. this has been a very enlightening conversation.


Guitarist are known for having one handed G String pull off skills.....

Nice way of starting the day off with a real corny guitar joke


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Jan 24, 2015)

Side note, made that post slopeside from Sugarloaf mountain! Chyeaaaah


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 24, 2015)

Is it snowing up there? I was there last week it was -4°


----------



## Aprz (Jan 24, 2015)

I play the piano and trumpet.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 24, 2015)

New 2015 trucks are rolling out! This new look takes some getting used to, but I think I like it.

Yes, I know it's dirty and rainy. What can you do?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 24, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> New 2015 trucks are rolling out! This new look takes some getting used to, but I think I like it.
> 
> Yes, I know it's dirty and rainy. What can you do?



Wow. I like that. No more wing doors to replace the back windows? Is that the new 103?


----------



## MkVity (Jan 24, 2015)

Any internal pics please @chaz90 ? Looks nice


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 24, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Wow. I like that. No more wing doors to replace the back windows? Is that the new 103?


Gull wing doors are coming on that back window. This truck is still a work in progress missing cabinetry inside and some other stuff. I believe this is going to be either 102 or 107 eventually.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 24, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> I tried to go see American Sniper today for the third time and it is still sold out. I guess I should learn to call ahead, but how is this movie selling out mid week matinees when everyone else should be working??



I went and saw it last night. Amazing movie. You could hear a pin drop in the theater when it was over. 

We went to the 1930 show and bought tickets online at 1400 and it was almost sold out then. 

I did regret my decision of buying a large alcoholic beverage at concessions before the show started. I was drunk 30 minutes in and sober by the end. Talk about a roller coaster ride.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 24, 2015)

Finally changed our protocols. No more backboarding!!!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 24, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Finally changed our protocols. No more backboarding!!!!



... However, all trauma patients will now be "front boarded". See your FTO for the skills check off sheet.


----------



## MkVity (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm ordering in Chinese and Beer tonight to eat around the fire your all more than welcome to join after shift!!


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 24, 2015)

It would have been awesome if that 'partner' thread OP was @STXmedic 

buahahaha


----------



## Anjel (Jan 24, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> It would have been awesome if that 'partner' thread OP was @STXmedic
> 
> buahahaha



Can't be. No way someone would turn that down... just ask him


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 24, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> It would have been awesome if that 'partner' thread OP was @STXmedic
> 
> buahahaha


Man. That thing could not have been closed quickly enough after that exciting revelation.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 24, 2015)

MkVity said:


> Any internal pics please @chaz90 ? Looks nice


It still has the factory locks so I can't get inside it, but this front interior pic is through the window. The rear gear configuration is from our currently in service 2014 Suburban, but the tray dimension and layout should be identical in this new truck when it gets finished. Like "the medic formerly known as DEmedic" mentioned, fiberglass gull wing doors are going to be replacing the rear windows for extra gear on both sides as well.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 24, 2015)

That is decked out! Nice.

And @Chimpie is a debbie downer.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 24, 2015)

Rhan has been around for a while. He should know better than that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 24, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Rhan has been around for a while. He should know better than that.



Still pretty creepy.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 24, 2015)

So much for him being a student. What a tard.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 24, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> It still has the factory locks so I can't get inside it, but this front interior pic is through the window. The rear gear configuration is from our currently in service 2014 Suburban, but the tray dimension and layout should be identical in this new truck when it gets finished. Like "the medic formerly known as DEmedic" mentioned, fiberglass gull wing doors are going to be replacing the rear windows for extra gear on both sides as well.




Thank god that awful tablet mounting bracket over the radio is gone. That was really the only thing I didn't like in that truck. That and the fact that the hypothermia cooler and Lucas were ALWAYS unplugged. Oh, and there needs to be compartment lights in the gull wing doors, so you can see what's in there at night.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 24, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Thank god that awful tablet mounting bracket over the radio is gone. That was really the only thing I didn't like in that truck. That and the fact that the hypothermia cooler and Lucas were ALWAYS unplugged. Oh, and there needs to be compartment lights in the gull wing doors, so you can see what's in there at night.


Yeah, I think this console should be a bit better. Speaking of those hypothermia cooler plugs, I just had to deal with that again this morning. I'm trying to think of some way we could keep the cord out of the way so it doesn't get caught on stuff and pull the plug out.


----------



## exodus (Jan 24, 2015)

Why is there 2 lifepacks? And what are those little yellow devices on the handles? CO?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 24, 2015)

exodus said:


> Why is there 2 lifepacks? And what are those little yellow devices on the handles? CO?




So if one medic rides in with the patient the other is still in service. There are two full sets of ALS gear.

I don't even work there, but they talk enough about it. Lmao


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 24, 2015)

exodus said:


> Why is there 2 lifepacks? And what are those little yellow devices on the handles? CO?



Yep. Exactly. CO monitors. They look like replacements for the POS ones we had before. 

And the plug needs to be secured to the socket. Bobby and I messed with it a bunch before I left, but never came up with a good solution.


----------



## MkVity (Jan 24, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> It still has the factory locks so I can't get inside it, but this front interior pic is through the window. The rear gear configuration is from our currently in service 2014 Suburban, but the tray dimension and layout should be identical in this new truck when it gets finished. Like "the medic formerly known as DEmedic" mentioned, fiberglass gull wing doors are going to be replacing the rear windows for extra gear on both sides as well.




Looking good


----------



## MkVity (Jan 24, 2015)

So clearly the creepy partner thread is closed which is good. But its a different OP name now? I'm confused


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 24, 2015)

MkVity said:


> So clearly the creepy partner thread is closed which is good. But its a different OP name now? I'm confused



Chimpie merged the accounts. 'rhan' was the real user behind the fake user.


----------



## MkVity (Jan 24, 2015)

Why would someone do that? Bit sad really.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 24, 2015)

Anjel said:


> So if one medic rides in with the patient the other is still in service. There are two full sets of ALS gear.
> 
> I don't even work there, but they talk enough about it. Lmao


Geez, and my dept won't even buy a microwave for the station.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 24, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Geez, and my dept won't even buy a microwave for the station.


Microwaves don't make money for the service...
Speaking of, I got my bill from the FD about a hour ago. 1.4 mile transport and an iv equates to 947.56 according to them...


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 24, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Microwaves don't make money for the service...
> Speaking of, I got my bill from the FD about a hour ago. 1.4 mile transport and an iv equates to 947.56 according to them...


IV catheter-$1+1 gallon of fuel- $2.60+EMT pay- $9.50=13.10. Wow. How costly. I guess i'll think about that while eating my cold leftovers.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 24, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> IV catheter-$1+1 gallon of fuel- $2.60+EMT pay- $9.50=13.10. Wow. How costly. I guess i'll think about that while eating my cold leftovers.


Plus the cost of the other emt/medic, the cost of the truck, insurance, maintenance, employee insurance, blah blah blah


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah. It was fire. I thought that would be better than a private, but my mom had a 20 mile transport by a private and that was 500 bucks.
I still don't think that a flat base rate of almost one thousand is fair.
Their dispatch fee is 880, mileage at 1.4 miles was 26, oxygen (which they didn't use) was 8, iv start kit at 34...


----------



## exodus (Jan 24, 2015)

Any thoughts on the 04-07 CVPI's? I'm gonna have about 3100 to spend on a commuter car and they seem to be nice and strong with lots of room.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 24, 2015)

exodus said:


> Any thoughts on the 04-07 CVPI's? I'm gonna have about 3100 to spend on a commuter car and they seem to be nice and strong with lots of room.



You'd be better off buying a Honda. You really want a beaten down crown with 50+ hours of idle time that gets 12mpg?


----------



## exodus (Jan 24, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> You'd be better off buying a Honda. You really want a beaten down crown with 50+ hours of idle time that gets 12mpg?



Need something full size for a potential kid coming soon. And they get 25 or so on highway which is the majority of my drive.  Cheap parts too.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 24, 2015)

exodus said:


> Need something full size for a potential kid coming soon. And they get 25 or so on highway which is the majority of my drive.  Cheap parts too.



You're not going to get 25mpg in a crown vic. Especially one that is still outfitted. I know how cops treat their cars, so I'd never buy one.


----------



## Angel (Jan 25, 2015)

Burritomedic1127 said:


> Guitarist are known for having one handed G String pull off skills.....
> 
> Nice way of starting the day off with a real corny guitar joke



pluck away my friend lol. haha that was pretty good huh?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 25, 2015)

So what do guys think  of violinists?


----------



## Angel (Jan 25, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> So what do guys think  of violinists?



well...they have to have a strong neck


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 25, 2015)

Stop with innuendos.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 25, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> Stop with innuendos.



You know what they say about innuendos?


----------



## Angel (Jan 25, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> You know what they say about innuendos?



lol...oh no...


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 25, 2015)

this guy struggles with innuendos


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2015)

exodus said:


> Any thoughts on the 04-07 CVPI's? I'm gonna have about 3100 to spend on a commuter car and they seem to be nice and strong with lots of room.


Look at Chevy Cavaliers in those years instead. Cars don't die, and I've had good luck with mine for commuting. Plus they tend to be cheap since they're so abundant


----------



## MkVity (Jan 25, 2015)

I love my 2000 Explorer!


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 25, 2015)

08 tacoma 4x4. Not to bad on gas milage 16-19 and I'm running on all terrains


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> 08 tacoma 4x4. Not to bad on gas milage 16-19 and I'm running on all terrains


But that is very much outside the budget he stated


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 25, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> But that is very much outside the budget he stated



Whoops, I didn't look that far back (my bad) didn't see the budget range.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Whoops, I didn't look that far back (my bad) didn't see the budget range.


Lpl no worries. I only knew that offhajd cause I would kill for a taco, but they are always expensive


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 25, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Lpl no worries. I only knew that offhajd cause I would kill for a taco, but they are always expensive



21,600 for mine used with around 77,000 miles


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> 21,600 for mine used with around 77,000 miles


Yep, they maintain prices like a jeep


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 25, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Yep, they maintain prices like a jeep



Plus they run forever


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 25, 2015)

My crew cab F250 diesel gets 23-25 on the freeway.

Yea not gonna fit your budget though. 

Subaru cars run forever, have cheap parts and get good mileage and older ones can be had for relatively cheap. 

I had a 92 that got 35 on the freeway with 350k miles and never did anything besides change the oil.

I definitely may be trading in my truck on a newer half ton diesel though after they get a few years on the road to make sure they're not total quacks.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 25, 2015)

I want the new toyota with a cummins.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 25, 2015)

2015 4Runner TRD Pro 

And now my 2012 4WD Taco Crew Cab is for sale.....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 25, 2015)

I get around 14-15 highway on my 03 Silverado. That's what happens when you have a nice sound system, lift kit, and big off road tires.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 25, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I get around 14-15 highway on my 03 Silverado. That's what happens when you have a nice sound system, lift kit, and big off road tires.



I get 16-18 in my stock 4wd Taco with the 4.0 V6 and 6-speed manual. I expect the same or slightly worse in the 4Runner with the auto; they say the autos actually get a little better than the manuals because of a higher 5th gear, but the TRD Pro has the factory lift, the larger tires, and likely more wind resistance.

Crappy MPG for the vehicle/engine size is my only dissatisfaction with my Yota's.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm getting around 24 in my 2007 Taco. Of course, it's it's just the 2wd Prerunner...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 25, 2015)

My truck has a decent amount of power 5.3L V8. My only issue with the truck is its only 2x4. I really need a 4x4.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 25, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> I'm getting around 24 in my 2007 Taco. Of course, it's it's just the 2wd Prerunner...



Do you have the 4.0? Auto tranny or manual?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 25, 2015)

A while ago I came across a good deal on a used 3/4 ton suburban with the 8.1. Probably would have bought it if I had the cash, kind of glad I didn't.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 25, 2015)

Remi said:


> Do you have the 4.0? Auto tranny or manual?



Nope. the little 2.7L, 5 speed manual.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 25, 2015)

Worst feeling in the world is when you pull up to a scene and see a firefighter running out of the house with a baby or small child in their arms. 

At least for me anyway. Can't get it out of my head.


----------



## exodus (Jan 25, 2015)

I wouldn't mind a 4x4 or quadcab either, but those get a little more pricey than 3k lol.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 25, 2015)

Depends on what you're looking for. I'm considering a new car as well, since the idea of riding in the rain has me a little skittish now. I just found a '97 4runner V6 with a 5 speed, 4x4. 188k miles and its 3400. Really considering it, owned by an old retired couple its whole life.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 25, 2015)

Drove my '97 Saturn SL2 to an interview a couple days ago... got 35 MPG. Nearly all freeway miles. Around town it usually gets 27-28 MPG. Oh, and it's got 218k on the clock...


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thinking about buying a 70's-80's fixer upper pick up truck to mess with on the weekends. Anyone have expierience with this?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm going to second the Subaru. Absolutely love my Outback. Good gas mileage, good performance, AWD, easy maintenance, run forever, and hold their value.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 25, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> I want the new toyota with a cummins.



I thought it was the Nissan Titan with a cummins.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 25, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Thinking about buying a 70's-80's fixer upper pick up truck to mess with on the weekends. Anyone have expierience with this?



Had a 78 Ford Stepside 4x4 with the 300 straight and 4 speed manual and an '81 Jeep CJ7 with the 258 straight six....both were and absolute blast to drive and super easy to work on.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Thinking about buying a 70's-80's fixer upper pick up truck to mess with on the weekends. Anyone have expierience with this?


Ive had an 83 CJ7, 83 K10, and 89 K1500. All were fun to wheel and work on. I'm probably gonna look for something like one of them after I finish my move


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 25, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> I'm going to second the Subaru. Absolutely love my Outback. Good gas mileage, good performance, AWD, easy maintenance, run forever, and hold their value.


Oh boy. You run and drive a Subaru? Why don't you toss a snowboard rack on top, throw a collection of appropriately ironic bumper stickers on the back, and just move to Boulder Colorado already?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 25, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Oh boy. You run and drive a Subaru? Why don't you toss a snowboard rack on top, throw a collection of appropriately ironic bumper stickers on the back, and *just move to Boulder Colorado already?*



Or Massachusetts


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 25, 2015)

Remi said:


> Or Massachusetts


 
Woah woah now...you're right.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 25, 2015)

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/4863214318.html

something along these lines is what I am looking for


----------



## Tigger (Jan 25, 2015)

Remi said:


> Or Massachusetts



Stop talking about me. Bought my Outback in Massachusetts and put stickers and a rocket box on it. Then I moved to Colorado...

Now I have a Nissan Frontier Crew Cab which I dearly love. Put 50k miles on it this morning, it's an 06!


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 25, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Put 50k miles on it this morning


Busy morning


----------



## Tigger (Jan 25, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Busy morning



Mmm yes well played.

The fact that I was awake this morning makes it busy...

My arenacross standby was fun. Ages 4-55+. A variety of injuries and personalities and only one transport.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 25, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Oh boy. You run and drive a Subaru? Why don't you toss a snowboard rack on top, throw a collection of appropriately ironic bumper stickers on the back, and just move to Boulder Colorado already?


I try to convince my wife to move to CO at least once a month (she's from there). I tried earlier today, actually... She keeps giving me some crap about not wanting our kid to grow up away from his grandparents  I do have a bike rack...  I refuse to put stickers on, though. I won't even put my department sticker on, which is heresy to some around here.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 25, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> I try to convince my wife to move to CO at least once a month (she's from there). I tried earlier today, actually... She keeps giving me some crap about not wanting our kid to grow up away from his grandparents  I do have a bike rack...  I refuse to put stickers on, though. I won't even put my department sticker on, which is heresy to some around here.



Gotta love the bumper stickers for services here, 'mom of a navy son' 'vietnam ERA veteran'...seriously considering painting my truck in red white and blue and military stickers on the off chance it will help get out of a ticket lol


----------



## Angel (Jan 26, 2015)

Random thought: I'm curious how people sound. We should do a massive group phone call.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 26, 2015)

Angel said:


> Random thought: I'm curious how people sound. We should do a massive group phone call.


For 20 years I've heard, "You should be on the radio." "You should be an announcer at theme parks." Plus others.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 26, 2015)

Angel said:


> Random thought: I'm curious how people sound. We should do a massive group phone call.



After I drink a red bull, I switch between 10 or so accents.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 26, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> Gotta love the bumper stickers for services here, 'mom of a navy son' 'vietnam ERA veteran'...seriously considering painting my truck in red white and blue and military stickers on the off chance it will help get out of a ticket lol



Got pulled over once coming off a 30 days on (2 days off at the 14 day mark) straight work period so needless to say I was going well over the posted speed limit. Cop noticed my gear sitting in the bed of the truck, and the 1 dept. sticker on the back window. Got off with a verbal warning, I think I was going 70 in a 55.


----------



## Angel (Jan 26, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> For 20 years I've heard, "You should be on the radio." "You should be an announcer at theme parks." Plus others.



See! All the more reason! And just imagining the things people will say.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 26, 2015)

Angel said:


> See! All the more reason! And just imagining the things people will say.


Maybe some agreements should be signed before hand..


----------



## Angel (Jan 26, 2015)

Lol I don't think it'll be that bad...right? We're a pretty mature bunch


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 26, 2015)

@Anjel just heard my voice. Too funny. She said the exact sane thing.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 26, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> @Anjel just heard my voice. Too funny. She said the exact sane thing.



Totally a radio voice lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 26, 2015)

Angel said:


> Lol I don't think it'll be that bad...right? We're a pretty mature bunch


Have you not been reading the same thread I have? Lol


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Jan 26, 2015)

beano said:


> Is it snowing up there? I was there last week it was -4°


No snow. First day was about 15 degrees no wind blue bird day and Sunday was 5 degrees with the wind chill making it close to -20 haha. Weds will be a different story though, theyre talking over 2 ft of snow! Awww yeaaah


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Jan 26, 2015)

Not a bad way to spend a weekend thats for sure.

(Insert Grateful Dead reference here)


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 26, 2015)

Burritomedic1127 said:


> Not a bad way to spend a weekend thats for sure.
> 
> (Insert Grateful Dead reference here)
> 
> ...


Looks awesome. I did some skiing up in PA this week. Certainly not up to the CO standard, but a fun time none the less. Have fun!


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 26, 2015)

Riding though dallas during morning rush hour on a motorcycle sucks balls, apparently its too difficult for f150 drivers to use their mirror rather than try and run me off the freeway


----------



## Angel (Jan 26, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Have you not been reading the same thread I have? Lol



Yeeeea mature was a bit of a stretch huh? haha.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 26, 2015)

Angel said:


> Random thought: I'm curious how people sound. We should do a massive group phone call.





Chimpie said:


> For 20 years I've heard, "You should be on the radio." "You should be an announcer at theme parks." Plus others.


I've heard a lot of things... but one of the things I have yet to hear is that I have a great face for radio...


----------



## Anjel (Jan 26, 2015)

I want to know what a lot of you look like. I know a handful from facebook.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 26, 2015)

Anjel said:


> I want to know what a lot of you look like. I know a handful from facebook.


Trying to scout out someone to be your significant other? Hahaha


----------



## Anjel (Jan 26, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Trying to scout out someone to be your significant other? Hahaha



I'm married dear lol but will probably be on the market again soon. 

Just for informational purposes lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 26, 2015)

Hurray for c-spine MRIs. Apparently the sled accident isn't completely behind me. Gotta love waiting for insurance authorization, my insurance company must hate me hah!


----------



## Anjel (Jan 26, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Hurray for c-spine MRIs. Apparently the sled accident isn't completely behind me. Gotta love waiting for insurance authorization, my insurance company must hate me hah!



Can't you keep yourself out of trouble for one winter lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 26, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Can't you keep yourself out of trouble for one winter lol


Haven't even touched my sled this winter besides putting it on the trailer to take to the dealer to get serviced. All still from the original accident.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 26, 2015)

Anjel said:


> I want to know what a lot of you look like. I know a handful from facebook.


You don't want to know what we look like... Just stick with your imagination.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 26, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> You don't want to know what we look like... Just stick with your imagination.


This. I definitely have a face for radio...
There's a reason I'm always the one behind the camera


----------



## Anjel (Jan 26, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> You don't want to know what we look like... Just stick with your imagination.



You should know my imagination gets me in trouble.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 26, 2015)

I post too much incriminating stuff to put my mug on here.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hmm, I'd probably post a pic on here. My identity isn't some great secret or anything.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 26, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Hmm, I'd probably post a pic on here. My identity isn't some great secret or anything.



I think I still have the one of you singlehandedly causing the D50 shortage.


----------



## MkVity (Jan 27, 2015)

Anjel said:


> I want to know what a lot of you look like. I know a handful from facebook.



When does that become stalkerish


----------



## Anjel (Jan 27, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Hmm, I'd probably post a pic on here. My identity isn't some great secret or anything.





DEmedic said:


> I think I still have the one of you singlehandedly causing the D50 shortage.



Let's see it lol 



MkVity said:


> When does that become stalkerish


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 27, 2015)

Wasn't there a post your picture thread a long time ago? Or am I crazy?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 27, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Wasn't there a post your picture thread a long time ago? Or am I crazy?



I vaguely remember one. I couldn't find it.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 27, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Wasn't there a post your picture thread a long time ago? Or am I crazy?


I do remember one but couldn't find it. Perhaps it is time for a redo.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 27, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Wasn't there a post your picture thread a long time ago? Or am I crazy?


I think there used to be


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 27, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> I do remember one but couldn't find it. Perhaps it is time for a redo.


Here you go guys/gals


----------



## Anjel (Jan 27, 2015)

@Chimpie

Can we start a new one? That one is from 08 And half the pics don't work anymore???


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 27, 2015)

Anjel said:


> @Chimpie
> 
> Can we start a new one? That one is from 08 And half the pics don't work anymore???


Sure. Shoot me a PC when you create it and I'll put the link to it in the old thread.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Jan 27, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Looks awesome. I did some skiing up in PA this week. Certainly not up to the CO standard, but a fun time none the less. Have fun!


That pick wasnt CO quality either, was taken in Maine. Every ski resort in the northeast should be deep thanks to Juno!


----------



## Anjel (Jan 27, 2015)

Yay I created it!


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 27, 2015)

Creepiest thread title ever... Hahaha


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 27, 2015)

Not sure why but this song is really resonating with me.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 28, 2015)

So apparently because Sacramento doesn't have my current medical (i.e. DL51) on file, or at least listed on my H6 driving record printout, I've been told by my supervisor I'm not allowed to work until that gets updated. This despite the fact that I have said current medical on hand and the department has it on file....oh well C'est la vie I guess. I guess I know what I'm doing it tomorrow on my day off. Yay. Don't suppose I can count on still alarming a seizure in progress like last week lol


----------



## Aprz (Jan 28, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> So apparently because Sacramento doesn't have my current medical (i.e. DL51) on file, or at least listed on my H6 driving record printout, I've been told by my supervisor I'm not allowed to work until that gets updated. This despite the fact that I have said current medical on hand and the department has it on file....oh well C'est la vie I guess. I guess I know what I'm doing it tomorrow on my day off. Yay. Don't suppose I can count on still alarming a seizure in progress like last week lol


I've had the same issue twice now.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 28, 2015)

http://www.ems1.com/ems-products/am...8-SC-EMTs-say-speed-bumps-jeopardize-patients

The articles posted on ems1 never cease to amaze me. This seems for all intents and purposes like an April Fools article until you remember it's still January. Probably one of the more pathetic and poorly reasoned arguments for anything I've ever heard.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 28, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> http://www.ems1.com/ems-products/am...8-SC-EMTs-say-speed-bumps-jeopardize-patients
> 
> The articles posted on ems1 never cease to amaze me. This seems for all intents and purposes like an April Fools article until you remember it's still January. Probably one of the more pathetic and poorly reasoned arguments for anything I've ever heard.



Not for the airway reasons they stated BUT I agree with the fact speed bumps are crap- a chicane like the picture I posted is much better. When I was working in Northern Ireland in the military with police/other agencies etc we struggled in areas with speed bumps during emergencies/incidents...whereas a chicane allows smooth/faster driving...not to mention easier on the suspension of residents who live there (speed bumps and those 'pyramid' things cost alot of money to fix over time)


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 28, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> I agree with it- a chicane like the picture I posted is much better. When I was working in Northern Ireland in the military with police/other agencies etc we struggled in areas with speed bumps during emergencies/incidents...whereas a chicane allows smooth/faster driving...not to mention easier on the suspension of residents who live there (speed bumps and those 'pyramid' things cost alot of money to fix over time)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but speed and time doesn't really matter to us. If you have to slow down a little bit for a couple speed bumps and get to the call/hospital 30 seconds later nothing is going to change. Slightly smoother without the bumps is true, but we all deal with bumps every day. Like the article mentioned, make sure you're not in the act of starting the IV when you come up to the bump and all is well. I typically either start lines before we move, at a red light, or on a known fairly smooth stretch of road. Your driver should be calling out tracks or large bumps anyway. The argument about a dissecting AAA does nothing for me either. I could be wrong, but it sounds to me like this director has some weird vendetta against speed bumps.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 28, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Yeah, but speed and time doesn't really matter to us. If you have to slow down a little bit for a couple speed bumps and get to the call/hospital 30 seconds later nothing is going to change. Slightly smoother without the bumps is true, but we all deal with bumps every day. Like the article mentioned, make sure you're not in the act of starting the IV when you come up to the bump and all is well. I typically either start lines before we move, at a red light, or on a known fairly smooth stretch of road. Your driver should be calling out tracks or large bumps anyway. The argument about a dissecting AAA does nothing for me either. I could be wrong, but it sounds to me like this director has some weird vendetta against speed bumps.



As I said I dont agree with any of their reasons, but speed is a factor. Getting both to and from a patient can cost time depending on obstacles (which traffic calming measures are). Speed bumps vs chicanes probably isn't a factor worth this much discussion- but if cities took into account police, fire and ems response times into consideration it'd be at least some progress


----------



## Anjel (Jan 28, 2015)

If you can't secure an airway because of a bump, are you stopping CPR to intubate as well? 

You just have to make due.  They must me getting desperate for things to write about.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 28, 2015)

Well after 4 years if working as an EMT it finally happened, we lost all brakes as we were getting off of the freeway to our racetrack. Not fun at all


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 28, 2015)

error


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 28, 2015)

Got my first complaint in a while last night. Apparently it's unprofessional and disrespectful to tell somebody to stop jumping up and down on the tailboard like a maniac to get your attention while you're treating a borderline crashing COPD'er who the nut isn't even related to....


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 28, 2015)

Remi said:


> One of me at work, and one of me very much not at work (I'm on the right).


Yup. Not a female.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 28, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Yup. Not a female.



Is that disappointment?

I can wear a wig if you want.....


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 28, 2015)

Remi said:


> Is that disappointment?
> 
> I can wear a wig if you want.....


Not a disappointment,  was just on the fence... I'm not going to tell you _not_ to wear a wig though...


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 28, 2015)

In all fairness, my radar for that sucks. For instance, I was absolutely certain @Handsome Robb was a guy...


----------



## Anjel (Jan 28, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> In all fairness, my radar for that sucks. For instance, I was absolutely certain @Handsome Robb was a guy...



Me too! 

I think my biggest shock of all was when I met USAF. Lol

@Remi

You could totally pull off a wig  

I'm keeping all comments to myself before the boys decide to pick on me again.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 28, 2015)

Apparently snapchatting inside the DMV is forbidden because terrorism or something


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 28, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Me too!
> 
> I think my biggest shock of all was when I met USAF. Lol
> 
> ...


But you're taking away our fun


----------



## Angel (Jan 28, 2015)

first shift as a solo medic today! im kinda nervous...and excited...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 28, 2015)

Posted and this just walked by me-


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 28, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Posted and this just walked by me-



Youve never planned to goto a work interview/date after coming from a basketball game?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 28, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> http://www.ems1.com/ems-products/am...8-SC-EMTs-say-speed-bumps-jeopardize-patients
> 
> The articles posted on ems1 never cease to amaze me. This seems for all intents and purposes like an April Fools article until you remember it's still January. Probably one of the more pathetic and poorly reasoned arguments for anything I've ever heard.




EMS1 = A cesspool of journalistic shame


----------



## Angel (Jan 28, 2015)

I am learning that about them. I like their page on fb and it's just one annoying useless post after another


----------



## Tigger (Jan 28, 2015)

I liked the repost of the story about Fort Collins Colorado putting bike racks on the ambulance. I did not like the comments. Instead of real exercise, I like to get in internet fights to get my pulse up.


----------



## SunshineCamo (Jan 28, 2015)

I hate the FL DOH. Taking the state exam for my medic has been an awful experience. It's frustrating the hell out of me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 28, 2015)

SunshineCamo said:


> I hate the FL DOH. Taking the state exam for my medic has been an awful experience. It's frustrating the hell out of me.


Im still waiting for clearance to take mine. Been almost 90 days with no file review


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 28, 2015)

Forest Service has seasonal apps open for helitack... I think yes.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 29, 2015)

Whoever had this truck before me is single handedly responsible for the national saline shortage. 

Hoarders: EMS edition


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 29, 2015)

Babies were born today.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 29, 2015)

Most unhealthy 14 year old I've seen in a while


----------



## Aprz (Jan 29, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Most unhealthy 14 year old I've seen in a while


What's wrong with their EKG?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 29, 2015)

Aprz said:


> What's wrong with their EKG?



Pericarditis.

She is 250#, IDDM, been having chest pain for 3 weeks. Her mom just now "believed" her.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 29, 2015)

That sucks. The EKG doesn't really strike me as pericarditis. It looks more like benign early repolarization to me.


----------



## Angel (Jan 29, 2015)

well i suck at reading ekgs then....pericarditis how?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 29, 2015)

Angel said:


> well i suck at reading ekgs then....pericarditis how?



Diffuse elevation. Mainly in the precordials.

I would agree with the repolarization, but coupled with her signs and symptoms and other clinical findings. 

We took her to the speciality Children's hospital to see a cardiologist.

Edit: this was an IFT by the way


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 29, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Not a disappointment,  was just on the fence... I'm not going to tell you _not_ to wear a wig though...



Ha. See, I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 29, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Babies were born today.



Babies were made today, too


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 29, 2015)

Remi said:


> Babies were made today, too


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 29, 2015)

Tigger said:


> I liked the repost of the story about Fort Collins Colorado putting bike racks on the ambulance. I did not like the comments. Instead of real exercise, I like to get in internet fights to get my pulse up.


I just like to see PVH EMS getting some visibility. They do some really great work and I learned a lot there. They've had bike racks on the field supervisor ambulance for a long time, but I'm sure it got pretty tiresome to have the supe come out to transport every single bike from accidents (seriously, all the time in FoCo).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mix a Sandy dirt road with whoops and that makes for a very bumpy ride in the ambulance. I didn't want to slow down at all since our units are only 2 wheel drive


----------



## Tigger (Jan 29, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> I just like to see PVH EMS getting some visibility. They do some really great work and I learned a lot there. They've had bike racks on the field supervisor ambulance for a long time, but I'm sure it got pretty tiresome to have the supe come out to transport every single bike from accidents (seriously, all the time in FoCo).


I think it's awesome! I finally made it to Tour de Fat last year, it was amazing!


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 29, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Mix a Sandy dirt road with whoops and that makes for a very bumpy ride in the ambulance. I didn't want to slow down at all since our units are only 2 wheel drive



Hmmmm desert center? or somewhere out near DHS? Im leaning towards Desert Center


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 29, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Hmmmm desert center? or somewhere out near DHS? Im leaning towards Desert Center


Negative. 56's area (sky valley) so pretty much DHS.


----------



## PeacefulIce (Jan 29, 2015)

What temperature should bath/shower water be? 

Just curious as to opinions on hot/warm/cold. 

I was told tonight that I boil myself like a lobster!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jan 29, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Im still waiting for clearance to take mine. Been almost 90 days with no file review


I just applied to be able to take mine, just waiting to hear back


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 29, 2015)

EMT11KDL said:


> I just applied to be able to take mine, just waiting to hear back


Have you mailed in all your supporting paperwork already? Or just the online application?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jan 29, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Have you mailed in all your supporting paperwork already? Or just the online application?


I just got the approval email to access the application status. So I am sending those documents in tomorrow


----------



## Anjel (Jan 29, 2015)

PeacefulIce said:


> What temperature should bath/shower water be?
> 
> Just curious as to opinions on hot/warm/cold.
> 
> I was told tonight that I boil myself like a lobster!



Should be warm enough, but not enough to sting. 

I've tolerated hot but I didn't have a say in the matter.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 29, 2015)

I prefer mine lobster roasting hot, but generally I keep it cooler so I dont roast anyone else


----------



## Aprz (Jan 29, 2015)

I like it toasty. I worry about burning my scalp though so usually I just turn it a tad down.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 29, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I prefer mine lobster roasting hot, but generally I keep it cooler so I dont roast anyone else



If only everyone was that considerate


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 29, 2015)

As hot as it'll go.

...and **** anyone caught in the overspray.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 29, 2015)

I like it hot enough to sting, then turn it down a quarter notch for my body. For my hair/head, I like it cool.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jan 29, 2015)

Wife likes it hot (scolding hot) to start, I start off on the colder side and like to turn it up the longer we (I mean I) are in the shower.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 29, 2015)

I like mine in the goldilock zone.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh, look at all you shower partner show offs. I do what I want and the decision is always unanimous!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jan 29, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Oh, look at all you shower partner show offs. I do what I want and the decision is always unanimous!



We all just pretend like there is someone else with us haha it makes us feel better thinking that we (meaning everyone here) are still in the hot new couple stage of our relationships haha


----------



## Anjel (Jan 29, 2015)

EMT11KDL said:


> We all just pretend like there is someone else with us haha it makes us feel better thinking that we (meaning everyone here) are still in the hot new couple stage of our relationships haha



Yea I've just been in denial for the last 15 months. 

So shush... Let me pretend my love life is pathetic lol


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jan 29, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Yea I've just been in denial for the last 15 months.
> 
> So shush... Let me pretend my love life is pathetic lol



I'm right there with you


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 30, 2015)

I like my shower like I like my peppers, which is also the same way I like my women...hotter than hot.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't shower.


----------



## Angel (Jan 30, 2015)

Ladies  and gents, I have a question...somewhat of a scenario but not that serious.

Had a patient brady from high 80s to 38 and lose a carotid pulse. Essentially  pea back to normal sinus within literally 4 pumps of doing compressions....Im questioning if maybe the patient never lost a pulse in the first place and I jumped the gun?  (Me and fire felt nothing).
The call went from the patient awake and talking to opa and bagging within minutes.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 30, 2015)

Normally awake people don't take an OPA without at least a little complaint and/or heated discussion.
I think you did fine... 

Curious about opiates on board? Vagal tone? Perhaps your banging on her ribs was enough to get her awake enough to breathe and perfuse again? What was on the monitor before the compressions? Just slow brady? Did she wake right back up and spit the OPA out?


----------



## Angel (Jan 30, 2015)

No she stayed at a gcs of 9, no opiates, i was thinking the opa atimulated her vagus but it happened a few minute after it went in and kept going down (hr 51 to 38) and she just looked like crap..it was a respiratory that went south. Hx of COPD on home o2, increased sob upon exertion. She was speaking sentences, no cyanosis nothing clued me into to how bad it would get. Once we got to the ambulance she kept saying she couldn't breathe so we attempted cpap and all bets were off, she was fighting us like mad and eventually took a few breathes with me and fire coaching her but it was too late. Respiratory failure and was RSId in the ER. Apparently she had pneumonia.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 30, 2015)

Hmmm. sounds like a good one. I think it's better to push if you feel nothing then it is to hem and haw for a while, "Hey, I don't feel a pulse, do you feel a pulse? Hey Bill, did you feel a pulse?"


----------



## Angel (Jan 30, 2015)

Haha, true. I just felt even more bad because in addition to everything else she has cracked ribs....:/ 
I guess it's better than being dead though. Not gonna lie I thought this would be a basic call. We almost let fire go...which would've sucked for me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 30, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Normally awake people don't take an OPA without at least a little complaint and/or heated discussion.
> I think you did fine...
> 
> Curious about opiates on board? Vagal tone? Perhaps your banging on her ribs was enough to get her awake enough to breathe and perfuse again? What was on the monitor before the compressions? Just slow brady? Did she wake right back up and spit the OPA out?


You have patients who will accept an OPA after a heated discussion with them? You must very skilled haha


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 30, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> You have patients who will accept an OPA after a heated discussion with them? You must very skilled haha



Etomidate and sux wins every argument.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 30, 2015)

We have versed and lidocaine spray lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 30, 2015)

Anjel said:


> We have versed and lidocaine spray lol


I have those too.... if I use a MAD...


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 30, 2015)

Anybody ever tried heroin through a MAD?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 30, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Anybody ever tried heroin through a MAD?


Nope. Just acid


----------



## Anjel (Jan 30, 2015)

Uh what's a MAD


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 30, 2015)

MAD= atomizer

In other news...
PA School- done.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 30, 2015)

beano said:


> MAD= atomizer
> 
> In other news...
> PA School- done.


 
Congrats. Run away from EMS


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 30, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Uh what's a MAD


Here you go


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 30, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Uh what's a MAD



Snout sprayer.

For the record, every time I used a MAD, I would make a point to say something like, "I put some narcan up his snout..." on the radio. Saying "Snout" when making a med patch always made me chortle.

I know. I'm a child.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 30, 2015)

beano said:


> MAD= atomizer
> 
> In other news...
> PA School- done.



Congrats! When do you take boards?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 30, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Snout sprayer.



Ha oh ok.  We have those. 

We don't have RSI, so doctors will give crews orders to snow someone and use the spray for the gag reflex. Very shady. And most crews don't do it.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 30, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Congrats. Run away from EMS


I'm already miles away from EMS, but still close to EMS education.



Remi said:


> Congrats! When do you take boards?


2 weeks! Start work May 1!


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 30, 2015)

beano said:


> I'm already miles away from EMS, but still close to EMS education.
> 
> 
> 2 weeks! Start work May 1!


 
What specialty did you choose to work in?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 30, 2015)

beano said:


> MAD= atomizer
> 
> In other news...
> PA School- done.



Congrats!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 30, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> What specialty did you choose to work in?


Ortho. When looking for a PA job I was told I can choose 2/3: specialty, pay, location. I chose pay and location while I wait out my dream job in acute care either inpatient cardiology or critical care, or a sweet EM gig but that's not likely in my area. But this gig sounds good, OR 2 days, clinic w/ procedures 3 days. Call responsibility is a work in progress as my doc has never had a PA before and doesn't know how to use me effectively. His sub specialty lends to mostly outpatient procedures so very limited rounding responsibilities. I'm pretty psyched.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 30, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Yea I've just been in denial for the last 15 months.
> 
> So shush... Let me pretend my love life is pathetic lol


Ditto.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 30, 2015)

Girl Scout Thin Mint cookies.  Just sayin. Yum. Love this time of year.


----------



## mct601 (Jan 31, 2015)

And for a quick second, I am back


----------



## mct601 (Jan 31, 2015)

I also love how it says I am a new member. Dafuq lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 31, 2015)

mct601 said:


> I also love how it says I am a new member. Dafuq lol


That would be the new forum software lol


----------



## mct601 (Jan 31, 2015)

damn computers. First can't get a 12lead analysis right, now forum software can't read a join date


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 31, 2015)

mct601 said:


> damn computers. First can't get a 12lead analysis right, now forum software can't read a join date


I think (not sure) that the software goes off of the post count a user has instead of their join date.


----------



## mct601 (Jan 31, 2015)

Probably. In that case, I have few compared to others.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 31, 2015)

mct601 said:


> Probably. In that case, I have few compared to others.



Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 31, 2015)

beano said:


> Ortho.





> From Gomerblog:
> 
> Bones. I like bones. I like big bones. I like small bones. I like bones. I like long bones. I like short bones. I like old bones. I like young bones. I like misshapen bones. I really like broken bones. I like bones sticking out of skin. I like bones about to stick out of the skin. I like all sorts of bones. I like them. I like bones.
> 
> ...


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 31, 2015)

You know you work in a rural agency when: You can sit in the dispatcher center and listen to the sporadic bursts of gunfire from the goose hunters in the field next door.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 31, 2015)

Well. At least we know where the ortho height came from for the gomer beds. People that like bones.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 31, 2015)

EMDispatch said:


> You know you work in a rural agency when: You can sit in the dispatcher center and listen to the sporadic bursts of gunfire from the goose hunters in the field next door.


 
Theres rural parts of little Maryland?


----------



## Tigger (Jan 31, 2015)

Welp was finally given the "privilege" of transporting a drunk out of my freshman year dorm...I feel old.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 31, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Theres rural parts of little Maryland?



We aren't just the DC metroplex... We're also pretty sure one of the geese landed on the roof


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 31, 2015)

Well go get that sucker and eat it. @EMDispatch


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 31, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Well go get that sucker and eat it. @EMDispatch


If only we had a kitchen...


----------



## Angel (Jan 31, 2015)

Geese taste good?


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 31, 2015)

Angel said:


> Geese taste good?


Better than most things I can prepare in our microwave...
I'd also be fine with getting it stuffed and having a new mascot.


----------



## mct601 (Jan 31, 2015)

We have had tannerite explosions as of lately. I guess the rednecks are getting excited over tax refunds.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Feb 1, 2015)

Why did mycrofft rage quit the forum?


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 1, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Why did mycrofft rage quit the forum?


Damn, what did I miss?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Feb 1, 2015)

Nothing. Just noticed he never posts and his title says something about being somewhere else other than here.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 1, 2015)

In one of the ER EMS rooms. 

It's serious missing guys.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 1, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Why did mycrofft rage quit the forum?


Not sure it was a rage, from his profile page:

No longer active. Got ablated but poor result. Carry on. Dec 23, 2014


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 1, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> In all fairness, my radar for that sucks. For instance, I was absolutely certain @Handsome Robb was a guy...





Anjel said:


> Me too!
> 
> I think my biggest shock of all was when I met USAF. Lol
> 
> ...



Always from the dude that wears short shorts...hahaha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 1, 2015)

Working at an event today for Lamborghini. Amazing cars worth a long of money and the Lamborghini girls are very good at their job of selling the cars.... I've already bought three..


----------



## teedubbyaw (Feb 1, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Working at an event today for Lamborghini. Amazing cars worth a long of money and the Lamborghini girls are very good at their job of selling the cars.... I've already bought three..



Poop on one.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 1, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Poop on one.


The car or the.... nevermind


----------



## exodus (Feb 1, 2015)

We've had 7 critical calls in 4 days... Including a lady who was AO during transport, then coded on the bed right after we transferred her.  Her O2 was in the 80's, pressure was 70 palp, Co2 was *11* HR was 120's.  Massive internal bleed in her abdomen though and wet throughout her lungs.  ****ty call, nothing we really could have done either.


----------



## exodus (Feb 1, 2015)

So a 4 door 99+ cavalier it is guys! Time to scower craigslist.

@TransportJockey , if the car breaks, I'm complaining to your girlfriend since you recommended it


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 2, 2015)

exodus said:


> So a 4 door 99+ cavalier it is guys! Time to scower craigslist.
> 
> @TransportJockey , if the car breaks, I'm complaining to your girlfriend since you recommended it


Lol fair enough.  I've not had any problems with my 04 other than standard wear and tear parts


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 2, 2015)

Hmm finally started to unpack in the new place... I need to find more room for beer. And drink more.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 2, 2015)

Took a job working some hours at weekends at a juvenile/cps facility...
The supervisor I take over from says 'yeah no problems today everything good' then walks out...

I then find out after he left that 30mins before I arrived 1 kid tried to kill himself and was taken away to hospital, one a severe asthma attack and off to hospital...
then I find 4 new holes punched into the walls and handles ripped off the doors and kids trying to spit on me...mega professional handover! lol...


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 2, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> Took a job working some hours at weekends at a juvenile/cps facility...
> The supervisor I take over from says 'yeah no problems today everything good' then walks out...
> 
> I then find out after he left that 30mins before I arrived 1 kid tried to kill himself and was taken away to hospital, one a severe asthma attack and off to hospital...
> then I find 4 new holes punched into the walls and handles ripped off the doors and kids trying to spit on me...mega professional handover! lol...


Maybe that is a normal day there


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 2, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> Maybe that is a normal day there



it is, been here a month, but it is nice to know which kid is going crazy on my particular days so I know if Im going to get stabbed or a smile lol


----------



## exodus (Feb 2, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmm finally started to unpack in the new place... I need to find more room for beer. And drink more.


 I spy a small makers mark.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 2, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmm finally started to unpack in the new place... I need to find more room for beer. And drink more.


Is the KCCO beer any good?

A store near me always seems to have it and since I live in an older person part of town it hangs around for a while but I've never pulled the trigger on it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 2, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Is the KCCO beer any good?
> 
> A store near me always seems to have it and since I live in an older person part of town it hangs around for a while but I've never pulled the trigger on it.


I like it. It's technically a redhook brew and they did a good job on it. 


exodus said:


> I spy a small makers mark.


Lol yep you do.


----------



## Rhonda (Feb 2, 2015)

Ok so just tried White Castle for the first time. Yeah the burgers are soggy. I guess if you are drunk on the strip they would be great.


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 2, 2015)

Rhonda said:


> Ok so just tried White Castle for the first time. Yeah the burgers are soggy. I guess if you are drunk on the strip they would be great.


...or if your a pot head and looking for adventure...


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 2, 2015)

So many of my hopes and dreams were crushed by that statement... How could Harold and Kumar have been so wrong?! 
(I totally thought I posted this about half a hour ago, but my computer is dumb...)


----------



## Rhonda (Feb 2, 2015)

9D4 said:


> So many of my hopes and dreams were crushed by that statement... How could Harold and Kumar have been so wrong?!
> (I totally thought I posted this about half a hour ago, but my computer is dumb...)


I will go back when I'm not on shift and drunk and then tell you guys how they tastes then.


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 2, 2015)

Rhonda said:


> I will go back when I'm not on shift and drunk and then tell you guys how they tastes then.


Oh don't worry. Me and my best friend both turn 21 on the same day in a few months. We will definitely be in Vegas and I will definitely be trying White Castle.
And also. This guy finally took his NR and got the results. Too bad I can't work as a medic, yet due to the hip.


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 2, 2015)

20 and at the medic level already? Thats great, congrats.


----------



## Rhonda (Feb 2, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Oh don't worry. Me and my best friend both turn 21 on the same day in a few months. We will definitely be in Vegas and I will definitely be trying White Castle.
> And also. This guy finally took his NR and got the results. Too bad I can't work as a medic, yet due to the hip.


Let me know when. I'll buy ya drink


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 2, 2015)

Rhonda said:


> Let me know when. I'll buy ya drink


Sounds good to me!! I will haha


----------



## Angel (Feb 2, 2015)

Watching castaway for the first time.....


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 2, 2015)

Angel said:


> Watching castaway for the first time.....


 
First time? Frick is wrong with you


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 2, 2015)

Angel said:


> Watching castaway for the first time.....


Your a little late on that one... Good movie.  Enjoy


----------



## teedubbyaw (Feb 2, 2015)

Angel said:


> Watching castaway for the first time.....



Great movie. I've seen it 4 times. I bought it on Amazon a few weeks ago and of course Netflix added it shortly after.


----------



## Angel (Feb 2, 2015)

its good so far....i just know if that ever happened to me i wouldnt make it. i have 0 survival skills


----------



## Angel (Feb 2, 2015)

such an amazing movie!!!! tom hanks is legendary


----------



## Aprz (Feb 2, 2015)

I need two things to survive: coke and Internet. Wouldn't last 10 minutes on that island.


----------



## Rin (Feb 2, 2015)

Strand me with a male harem and you can keep the rescue


----------



## Tigger (Feb 2, 2015)

There are so many things I would rather be doing than starting online A&P 2. But alas. One step closer to the goal of being the boss.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 2, 2015)

I was talking to a buddy of mine, he's taking a phlebotomy course, he clued me into an ECG Tech course at the local adult school that sounds really interesting....the school also has medical terminology and a semester long A&P class....def interesting, would the ECG Tech course be useful as a prep for medic school?


----------



## Anjel (Feb 2, 2015)

Angel said:


> Watching castaway for the first time.....





Chewy20 said:


> First time? Frick is wrong with you



Never seen it


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 2, 2015)

Is it just me or did the usernames become smaller in font size? It at least seems this way on my phone.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 3, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> would the ECG Tech course be useful as a prep for medic school?


The ECG tech course, I would assume, would focus on getting you certified to be a monitor tech in a hospital telemetry unit or such, but yes, some of the monitor techs are extremely good at reading 12 leads (thats what they do all day). Others basically are competent enough only to look at lead II and tell you if the patient is currently coding or not.


DesertEMT66 said:


> Is it just me or did the usernames become smaller in font size? It at least seems this way on my phone.


No, the username fonts have definitely gotten smaller on my laptop too.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 3, 2015)

So my refresher class just got canceled 4 days before it started, I texted one of the instructors (friend of mine) and she didn't even know the class had been canceled total breakdown in communication haha


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 3, 2015)

Last week I had on the central air. This week the heat is on. Freakin Texas winters.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 3, 2015)

Ugh. I just realized I need a PALS refresher.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 3, 2015)

Just finished a photo shoot with a local fixed wing program  this photography thing is fun lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 3, 2015)

I've had to buy uniforms for the new job, first time I've had to do that in forever. You get reimbursed at the end of each year, but the initial outlay is yours. Everything… and I mean EVERYTHING that they wear, is 5.11. And that stuff is expensive. 2 shirts, 2 pairs o' pants and a job shirt is close to 300 bucks.


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 3, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> I've had to buy uniforms for the new job, first time I've had to do that in forever. You get reimbursed at the end of each year, but the initial outlay is yours. Everything… and I mean EVERYTHING that they wear, is 5.11. And that stuff is expensive. 2 shirts, 2 pairs o' pants and a job shirt is close to 300 bucks.


Does that include a yearly boot allowance?


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 3, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> I've had to buy uniforms for the new job, first time I've had to do that in forever. You get reimbursed at the end of each year, but the initial outlay is yours. Everything… and I mean EVERYTHING that they wear, is 5.11. And that stuff is expensive. 2 shirts, 2 pairs o' pants and a job shirt is close to 300 bucks.



I had to do this when I got hired for the fire season. All in all I spent about 1,000 in uniforms. I got a uniform allowance for like 500 bucks (pretty much covers the cost for boots). It sucks to buy your own uniform, but it paid off for me in the long run.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 3, 2015)

BlueJayMedic said:


> Does that include a yearly boot allowance?



It's $500 a year, and I don't need boots. But, they actually expect you to buy uniforms and replace the crappy, torn and worn out stuff. So, it's not just free money.


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 3, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> It's $500 a year, and I don't need boots. But, they actually expect you to buy uniforms and replace the crappy, torn and worn out stuff. So, it's not just free money.


Atleast they reimburse, always good to have fresh uniforms.  I have never used 5.11 but I've heard good things. Our service makes us switch them out anytime the reflectors start to fade out which is often and can get annoying. I get the reasoning, just a pain to drive out of the way on a day off to get replacements. We're lucky with boot replacement though, $140 or $160 a year I think.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 3, 2015)

Our initial fulltime uniform layout is over a grand. 3 shirts, 3 pants, 1 softshell, 1 goretex ANSI jacket, 1 windproof vest, 1 pair of boots, 5 t shirts, 1 ball cap, 1 beanie, and the other odds and ends. I am quite happy I got reimbursed immediately for those. We do not have an allowance, but rather a "you better be presentable 100% the time or the boss will murder you" type policy. Our office manager will reimburse you directly, so if you buy something stupid you're out of luck. We get new boots every two years but you can have winter and summer boots, so it's possible to get new boots every year. 

I wish my hourly rate was higher, but the above is a pretty nice perk. We are more than allowed to wear the softshell, vest, and boots off duty so long as you don't affix patches and don't destroy them at an ungodly rate. Currently we use Mountain Hardware for a lot of that stuff, so I have no complaints.


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 3, 2015)

Our logistic's department provide us with everything, only the boots are out of pocket.  We were able to buy a $30 golf shirt for fridays a couple of years ago but they have since changed that policy, they were replaced with coolmax material golf shirts for the summer.  Everything needs to have circumferential reflective tape, top and bottom visible at all times only exception are our sweaters.  We can have a toque and a tilly hat, which are ridiculously embarrassing, wish we had ball caps like some other services around here. The jackets are apparently super expensive, winter liner and shell exterior. Not sure what the cost of the total uniform comes to but I am glad its covered!!


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 3, 2015)

This is getting close to being a topic 

Back on the industrial dept, we received:
5 polo shirts, 5 khaki cargo pants
Winter Coat
Spring jacket

And then a yearly allowance for boots ($150-200, can't remember)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 3, 2015)

When at Sussex, we were issued everything. I had a closet full of flight suits, full class A and more...

It took me two trips to return it all.


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 3, 2015)

Ah I got dreams of a flight suit and helmet one day......


----------



## Angel (Feb 3, 2015)

ive been waiting for a uniform shirt for like 3 months.....
no boot allowance...no uniform allowance...i had to pay for the only sweater we are allowed to wear, and the "shell" jacket was found in the uniform closet and is too big...


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry Chimpie.... I Hear bananas are ultra ripe this time of year


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 3, 2015)

At hire, we were given a voucher to pick up our issue boots from the vendor, and another one to pick up our uniforms, 3 light blue shirts, 3 navy blue pants, 3 t-shirts a black leather belt, station jacket (zip up with liner). We were given our shoulder patches (the uniform voucher included sewing and name embroidering), helmet, brush coat and high viability vest. We get vouchers for a pair of boots and one more uniform set yearly. Everything else we have to buy. I made the mistake of getting two short sleeve and 1 long sleeve t-shirt..in the So Cal summer...So yeah, I've bought like 5 more pair of t-shirts as well as an additional uniform. I'm definitely thinking about buying a 5th uniform (since it's not terribly uncommon to find working OT 4 shifts in a row with all of a day off before the next scheduled day and so on)


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 3, 2015)

We can only add tools to the uniform, nothing else outside of whats described in policy.  I feel as if we should have a policy for what you can wear on your belt as there are some pretty over to top bat-belts in our service... I am sure thats everywhere though..


----------



## teedubbyaw (Feb 3, 2015)

@STXmedic trying to get me banned


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 3, 2015)

I'll rock whatever they specify, but I'm NOT a fan of EMS specific pants. Too many pockets and stuff. I'd rather just wear some ripstop BDUs, a polo shirt and a radio strap.


----------



## Rin (Feb 3, 2015)

We're required to buy our embroidered shell jacket, two uniform shirts, and a hat from our employer, then purchase our boots and pants separately.  No uniform allowance, no voucher, nothing free...and they actually have the nerve to try and take the jacket back (that you paid for out of your own pocket) when you stop working there.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 3, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Ugh. I just realized I need a PALS refresher.


I just did that today.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 3, 2015)

Rin said:


> We're required to buy our embroidered shell jacket, two uniform shirts, and a hat from our employer, then purchase our boots and pants separately.  No uniform allowance, no voucher, nothing free...and they actually have the nerve to try and take the jacket back (that you paid for out of your own pocket) when you stop working there.


No I swear, I just can't find it....


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 3, 2015)

I would love to get a job so I can find out how much they cover, what we have to buy......


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 3, 2015)

On kinda rhe uniform topic... i get my first flight suit next week


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 3, 2015)

All uniforms are supplied by the company. The only thing that isn't is your initial pair of boots and a belt. 

We get something like 4 new uniforms per year (shirt and a selection of 3 different types of pants). Every 2 years we get a $150 boot voucher. 

Each paycheck we get $14 as a uniform allowance. 

We are in the process of deciding if we are going to change uniforms to a dark blue/black uniform shirt that is a high quality material.


----------



## Rin (Feb 3, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> No I swear, I just can't find it....



Exactly.  I like my 5.11 jacket.  Hell, I'll pick the stitching, save my patches, and wear it plain.

If I'm really hard up for money, I'll offer to sell it back to them


----------



## Angel (Feb 3, 2015)

seriously...anything i pay for, unless i get reimbursed is mine...thats just dumb. then theyll make the next person pay for it too...smh


----------



## Rin (Feb 3, 2015)

Angel said:


> seriously...anything i pay for, unless i get reimbursed is mine...thats just dumb. then theyll make the next person pay for it too...smh



"Shady as hell" is how I like to describe it


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 3, 2015)

Illegal is more like it. If the company forces you to buy the uniforms but provides no reimbursement it is your property plain and simple. It also makes it a tax write off on I reimbursed business expenses. When the company comes to get the jacket say it's mine, but I'll sell it back to you for twice what I paid for it .


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 3, 2015)

I think I found my favorite picture I've ever taken. I am going through photos from a shoot I did for a local fixed wing service and came across this gem. Totally off the cuff, and a good example of why this company is one of my favorite in terms of crews


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow. I actually had good luck using a traction splint yesterday! Every other time I've used one I haven't felt like it really helped the patient pain wise, but this one seemed to really improve the subjective pain score at least. I suppose it's hard to separate the benefit from the splint vs. the concurrent copious administration of IV Fentanyl, but something seemed to work quite well.


----------



## Angel (Feb 4, 2015)

had another pt commit suicide. she had a note and list of people to contact and everything. really unfortunate...im so used to seeing people who make what seem like half hearted attempts, they don't actually want to die....maybe this lady didn't either, but it was too late for her.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 4, 2015)

Huzzah, escaped the dentist with no new cavities, even had an awesome BP on their little machine (117/80)..though she said I don't floss enough (what dentist ever thinks you do though??)


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 4, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Huzzah, escaped the dentist with no new cavities, even had an awesome BP on their little machine (117/80)..though she said I don't floss enough (what dentist ever thinks you do though??)



hate the dentist ever since falling out with one in DC, he said my work was finished and let me walk out of the office looking like hannibal lector with blood all over my chin....gotta go for my checkup on thursday...devastated lol


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 4, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Huzzah, escaped the dentist with no new cavities, even had an awesome BP on their little machine (117/80)..though she said I don't floss enough (what dentist ever thinks you do though??)


I never lie quite as much as when I'm sitting in that dentist chair. It makes me feel like a small child being chastised for something all over again.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 4, 2015)

Finally switching the way we do CPR. Moving to a pit crew style with asynchronous compressions/ventilations at a 10/1 ratio and only pausing for less then 10 seconds to do a rhythm check. No more intubating full arrests if a BLS adjunct is doing the job.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 4, 2015)

Anyone use compression gear while running? My ankle (well the muscle from the outside of my shin down to my foot, right in the ankle area) really tightened up this morning, almost like a bad cramp


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 4, 2015)

Just made homemade  peanut  brittle. Who wants some?


----------



## exodus (Feb 4, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Finally switching the way we do CPR. Moving to a pit crew style with asynchronous compressions/ventilations at a 10/1 ratio and only pausing for less then 10 seconds to do a rhythm check. No more intubating full arrests if a BLS adjunct is doing the job.


And no more C-Spine


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 4, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> hate the dentist ever since falling out with one in DC, he said my work was finished and let me walk out of the office looking like hannibal lector with blood all over my chin....gotta go for my checkup on thursday...devastated lol


Had that happen to me once. Now I make it a point to "use the bathroom" before walking back up to the counter or out into the waiting room.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 4, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Huzzah, escaped the dentist with no new cavities, even had an awesome BP on their little machine (117/80)..though she said I don't floss enough (what dentist ever thinks you do though??)


Not so lucky. Went in to have a cavity filled, got injected with the local anesthetic. It was still painful when the dentist tried to begin working on it, so she suggested performing a nerve block which would include numbing the tongue. I didn't like that idea very much...Therefore, went to the bathroom, came back and the anesthesia magically worked a lot better on try 2. Pretty stoked she didn't have to numb my whole face. Now the dilemma: still feeling numb 2.5 hours after my appt. and really hungry, should eat something or wait for the numbness to wear off?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 4, 2015)

exodus said:


> And no more C-Spine


Ehhh, to an extent.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 4, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Not so lucky. Went in to have a cavity filled, got injected with the local anesthetic. It was still painful when the dentist tried to begin working on it, so she suggested performing a nerve block which would include numbing the tongue. I didn't like that idea very much...Therefore, went to the bathroom, came back and the anesthesia magically worked a lot better on try 2. Pretty stoked she didn't have to numb my whole face. Now the dilemma: still feeling numb 2.5 hours after my appt. and really hungry, should eat something or wait for the numbness to wear off?


Eat something,  but be aware of where your tongue is in relation  to your teeth at all times.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 4, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> still feeling numb 2.5 hours after my appt. and really hungry, should eat something or wait for the numbness to wear off?


Garlic mashed potatoes. Heat it up and go to town.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 4, 2015)

Who me?


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 4, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Who me?


Never mind. The platform was being silly and wasn't loading your emoji for a second.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 4, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> Never mind. The platform was being silly and wasn't loading your emoji for a second.


Geez. I thought I was in trouble. Lol


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 4, 2015)

Umm...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 4, 2015)

Do a 12 lead and made sure you look for AXE deviation.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 4, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Do a 12 lead and made sure you look for AXE deviation.


Hahaha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 4, 2015)

Contact poison control for Old Spice poisoning.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 4, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Do a 12 lead and made sure you look for AXE deviation.


I laughed in spite of myself. Chortled even.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 4, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> I laughed in spite of myself. Chortled even.


Chortle. I love that.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 4, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> I laughed in spite of myself. Chortled even.



I love to chortle.

I don't chortle enough.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 4, 2015)

Remi said:


> I love to chortle.
> 
> I don't chortle enough.


Let's all chortle right now. Ready......go!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 5, 2015)

Can't even have a thread posting our own pictures for longer than a couple days....

And neck tattoos are okay....



Yeah, we all deserve raises and more recognition, we're just so professional and deserve public respect...

:/


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah, I was a bit bummed to see that get closed. Unless I missed something I felt like we were fairly well behaved.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 5, 2015)

Well,


chaz90 said:


> Yeah, I was a bit bummed to see that get closed. Unless I missed something I felt like we were fairly well behaved.



Not quite sure what happened there? Any mods care to chime in?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 5, 2015)

I think once you start diving into jokes about underage females and sharing their pictures you open up a path that the mods did not want us going down.

At least that how I percieved it.


While worse things are said on the rig, this is a public forum that is open to anyone with access to the internet.


----------



## PeacefulIce (Feb 5, 2015)

What do you do with creepy neighbors?


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 5, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> I think once you start diving into jokes about underage females and sharing their pictures you open up a path that the mods did not want us going down.
> 
> At least that how I percieved it.
> 
> ...






I didn't see any pictures of underage females.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 5, 2015)

PeacefulIce said:


> What do you do with creepy neighbors?


Block their thread! Lol.


Hey, it was the discussion. Not the photos themselves.

Reminder, this is my best guess. 

I don't speak for Chimpie. Just a guess at why.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 5, 2015)

Shiny new key chain


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 5, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Shiny new key chain
> View attachment 1785


Is that the firefly?


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Feb 5, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Do a 12 lead and made sure you look for AXE deviation.


Well played sir well played


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 5, 2015)

Passes my medical section exam!  Onto trauma!


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 5, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Is that the firefly?


That she is


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 5, 2015)

Just bought an A&P book. I may not be able to go to medic  school  right now, but nothing can stop me from being ultra prepared when I do go. I've got my EKG interpretation  book, pharmacology flashcards and this book. I've already started to  dig in. I'm so hungry  for this!


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 5, 2015)

Ca


ViolynEMT said:


> Just bought an A&P book. I may not be able to go to medic  school  right now, but nothing can stop me from being ultra prepared when I do go. I've got my EKG interpretation  book, pharmacology flashcards and this book. I've already started to  dig in. I'm so hungry  for this!


cant ever be too prepared!


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 5, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Yeah, I was a bit bummed to see that get closed. Unless I missed something I felt like we were fairly well behaved.





DEmedic said:


> Not quite sure what happened there? Any mods care to chime in?



Well.....



SandpitMedic said:


> I think once you start diving into jokes about underage females and sharing their pictures you open up a path that the mods did not want us going down.





SandpitMedic said:


> I don't speak for Chimpie. Just a guess at why.



Pretty much. The thread got closed because I had to clean it up three times, gave public warnings, and it was still getting out of control.

Folks, you have to remember that we are growing by leaps and bounds. Our traffic is growing every month. We are the resource people use to find answers to their EMS questions. Heck, Google has even given us our own search bar.







Not only that, but we allow members/visitors from age 13 and up, and some of the discussions that happen on here are, well, not PG-13. And that's one of the guidelines we use.

Over the next year you're going to see some more changes and additions to the site that could make us the ultimate go-to source for EMS. We want to make sure it's a friendly and safe place to be.


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 6, 2015)

You don't need a degree to apply to Stanford's PA program. Just meet their GE requirements and have a minimum of 3000 hours of HCE. Probably will still work on the masters route though.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 6, 2015)

Just got a formal offer for an RN position in a "critical access" hospital. It's a little bit of a drive, but the scenery is nice. It's going to be really nice having to work _only_ 3 days per week instead of 5 for quite a bump up in pay. Don't worry... I'll _always_ remember my Paramedic roots!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> Just got a formal offer for an RN position in a "critical access" hospital. It's a little bit of a drive, but the scenery is nice. It's going to be really nice having to work _only_ 3 days per week instead of 5 for quite a bump up in pay. Don't worry... I'll _always_ remember my Paramedic roots!



::Akulahawk waves farewell as he rides his golden chariot into the sunset::


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 6, 2015)

It is fun to watch this site grow.  We are all proud of the hard work you put in chimpie!  And I would say we are the leading ems source!


----------



## Angel (Feb 6, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> Just got a formal offer for an RN position in a "critical access" hospital. It's a little bit of a drive, but the scenery is nice. It's going to be really nice having to work _only_ 3 days per week instead of 5 for quite a bump up in pay. Don't worry... I'll _always_ remember my Paramedic roots!



so no more sac?! I still wonder if Ive ever met you or ran into you....Ive been in all the ERs there


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 6, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> Just got a formal offer for an RN position in a "critical access" hospital. It's a little bit of a drive, but the scenery is nice. It's going to be really nice having to work _only_ 3 days per week instead of 5 for quite a bump up in pay. Don't worry... I'll _always_ remember my *Paramedic roots!*



If it's anything like the CAH's in the northeast, you'll be reminded of your paramedic roots every day!

Do you still do EMS at all?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 6, 2015)

Eh, I guess I missed the "under age" stuff. Everyone there looked like an adult. Oh well... Onward.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Feb 6, 2015)

She wasn't even underage. Joking is off limits here, because us in EMS have no sense of humor.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hubs is on his kelly days, and I'm off as well! Headed out to ski. It's a beautiful 50 degrees out in colorado today! 

Anyone else getting out today?


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 6, 2015)

Canada just unanimously legalized physician assisted suicide.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 6, 2015)

BlueJayMedic said:


> Canada just unanimously legalized physician assisted suicide.


Just one more reason I want to move there


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 6, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Just one more reason I want to move there


It's cold and miserable at the moment! Judging from your posts and skill set would need to challenge up the CCP cert or you would get bored for sure!!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 6, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> You don't need a degree to apply to Stanford's PA program. Just meet their GE requirements and have a minimum of 3000 hours of HCE. Probably will still work on the masters route though.



Some states, though not all, require a Master's for licensure.  Its kind of a mess with some programs requiring Bachelor's others not, some granting degrees some not, and some states requiring Bachelor's, Bachelor's + Master's, and some only requiring certs.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 6, 2015)

BlueJayMedic said:


> It's cold and miserable at the moment! Judging from your posts and skill set would need to challenge up the CCP cert or you would get bored for sure!!



Yeah.... it's an ongoing dream.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 6, 2015)

Remi said:


> If it's anything like the CAH's in the northeast, you'll be reminded of your paramedic roots every day!
> 
> Do you still do EMS at all?


I've no doubt that I'll be reminded on a daily basis. I haven't done EMS (not by choice) in about 10 years. As it turned out, it probably was a good choice given where I'm at now. My current non-medical gig allowed me to have a LOT of study time and greatly contributed to getting me through prerequisite updates (with a 4.0) and got me through nursing school, where I graduated with honors while working full-time. 

Now that I'm going to be less tied to a 5-day work week, I have a better chance to actually get back on an ambulance. Until now, I've only been available 2 days per week, and fixed days at that. That's not exactly conducive to paramedic/EMS employment around here.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 6, 2015)

Eying a PHTLS course on a UCLA campus....in Inglewood. The only other feasible locations within driving distance (at least according to NAEMT's website) are Corona and Palm Springs. I'm looking at the course primarily for CE hours to maintain my National Registry. Anyone familiar with any of these locations and have any preferences?


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2015)

BlueJayMedic said:


> Canada just unanimously legalized physician assisted suicide.



I've seen enough suffering in nursing homes.  People should have options.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 6, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Eying a PHTLS course on a UCLA campus....in Inglewood. The only other feasible locations within driving distance (at least according to NAEMT's website) are Corona and Palm Springs. I'm looking at the course primarily for CE hours to maintain my National Registry. Anyone familiar with any of these locations and have any preferences?


Well I would choose palm springs but I am biased haha.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 6, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well I would choose palm springs but I am biased haha.



The weather is nice this time of year haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 6, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> The weather is nice this time of year haha


Yep. It's just slightly busy this time of the year. Is it AMR that offers the PHTLS class out here in the desert?


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 6, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Yep. It's just slightly busy this time of the year. Is it AMR that offers the PHTLS class out here in the desert?



Not to sure, I would like to think it would be DRMC offering the class since they are a level 2 trauma center.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 6, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Not to sure, I would like to think it would be DRMC offering the class since they are a level 2 trauma center.


It's possible but the "merit badge" classes such as PHTLS are usually offered by fire departments/ambulances companies.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 6, 2015)

My old school in AZ offers PHTLS, AMLS, PALS........Really convenient.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 6, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It's possible but the "merit badge" classes such as PHTLS are usually offered by fire departments/ambulances companies.



Ok did some research I found two websites that offer a PHTLS at DRMC. One only gave dates for Oct. 2014, the other for March 29 of this year. Looked at county fire didn't find any class dates but it sounds like they offer a course at Ben Clark Training Center. All I got for AMR was a name and a phone number, no dates or locations (website is being rebuilt) I'll link the websites if anyone around the Southern California is interested. 

http://www.entityeducation.com/phtls-palm-springs-101814.html  The website with dates for last year. 
https://www.naemt.org/education/CourseDirectory.aspx?Mode=Results&facilitystate=CA&Program_Type=ALL Lists dates/ locations for what looks like all of CA. 
http://www.rvcfire.org/ourDepartment/Documents/2013 Annual Report.pdf County fire (page 41) no dates, just a location.
http://www.amr-ces.com AMR, website is being rebuilt.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah the one I was looking at was Desert Regional Medical Center. But the dates they offer won't work (since I need the hours before the end of March). Also Palm Springs is like an hour and a half away from me, vs ~30min for Corona and ~45min for Inglewood (traffic dependent lol). The only one I see on the NAEMT site that really works for me is the one at UCLA in Inglewood on the 28th and 1st. So I guess that narrows it down some lol


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 6, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> It is fun to watch this site grow.  We are all proud of the hard work you put in chimpie!  And I would say we are the leading ems source!


Thanks, but it's not just me. We've had great Community Leaders over the years that have worked on the forum, helping shape it to what it is today. Not to mention a few that have done some marketing work, held contests, etc.

Of course, we've had some great members that have been very welcoming, provided answers to questions, shared knowledge and experiences, and overall be a mentor to our new members. That's what "community" is all about.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 6, 2015)

Angel said:


> so no more sac?! I still wonder if Ive ever met you or ran into you....Ive been in all the ERs there


 I had a two day ER rotation last spring at Mercy General... and I've been volunteering on the PCU and Med Tele on Tues/Wed evenings since early December. Otherwise, you would have to go back to 2001 or so... at least for the Sacramento area.


----------



## Angel (Feb 6, 2015)

@Akulahawk , welp,  i was a wee lad 11 years ago


----------



## Tigger (Feb 6, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Hubs is on his kelly days, and I'm off as well! Headed out to ski. It's a beautiful 50 degrees out in colorado today!
> 
> Anyone else getting out today?



Avy Level 1 today and the rest of the weekend in Estes Park! Now to get work to reimburse...


----------



## triemal04 (Feb 6, 2015)

Angel said:


> @Akulahawk , welp,  i was a wee lad 11 years ago


...thought that'd have been "lass"...


----------



## Angel (Feb 6, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> ...thought that'd have been "lass"...



lol yea...i didnt know there was a girl version.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 6, 2015)

So this girl I've been flirting with is in Vegas for the weekend, she's damn near talked me into driving up myself. Problem is she's there with her family, and I'd only be able to afford one night on my own, though I bet we could find something fun to do on a weekend


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 6, 2015)

Do it do it do it do it!!!!


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 7, 2015)

How people spend their career on a truck is beyond me. Props if there are any of you on here! haha


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 7, 2015)

Angel said:


> @Akulahawk , welp,  i was a wee lad 11 years ago


Don't worry... I won't hold that against you.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 7, 2015)

....did I really just rage quit Spore of all games?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 7, 2015)

I've been studying 8 or so hours a day every day this week...but not today, I have my book out and a lecture queued up, but I'm stalled. Was thinking of playing a new game, I used to enjoy things like Sid Meyer, would i enjoy Spore?


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 7, 2015)

Anyone want to guess how much a weekend, same day, cross country courier delivery of a forgotten passport costs?

I know


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 7, 2015)

wow, so you basically are paying someone to get on a plane, today, and hand deliver your passport?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 7, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> I had a two day ER rotation last spring at Mercy General... and I've been volunteering on the PCU and Med Tele on Tues/Wed evenings since early December. Otherwise, you would have to go back to 2001 or so... at least for the Sacramento area.



What the deal with Sutter Memorial?


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 7, 2015)

beano said:


> wow, so you basically are paying someone to get on a plane, today, and hand deliver your passport?


Based on the price, I'm pretty sure yes. Expensive life lesson #241.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 7, 2015)

beano said:


> I've been studying 8 or so hours a day every day this week...but not today, I have my book out and a lecture queued up, but I'm stalled. Was thinking of playing a new game, I used to enjoy things like Sid Meyer, would i enjoy Spore?



Same exact here, brother.

Planned on studying all day....instead I'm sitting at a bar with my wife. 

Oh well....tomorrow will be 12 hrs instead of 6.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 7, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Based on the price, I'm pretty sure yes. Expensive life lesson #241.


I've heard of a guy who had to charter a flight to get his passport.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 7, 2015)

Watching Cops, and they just showed NYPD busting out the jaws of life out of an NYPD truck to extricate someone from an overturned car.....had no idea it was NYPD not FDNY that did rescues...but then again they showed the Twin Towers in the skyline shot so that kinda dates the footage



beano said:


> I've been studying 8 or so hours a day every day this week...but not today, I have my book out and a lecture queued up, but I'm stalled. Was thinking of playing a new game, I used to enjoy things like Sid Meyer, would i enjoy Spore?


I like Spore. It is pretty campy and cartoony (which I don't normally like) but it's a great mix of third person individual controls and top down civilization control. It's actually very simple for how much complexity is in there. 

My earlier problem was in Space stage my space craft was advanced enough to be flying into the middle of the Galaxy (and meet the fearsome Grox) but not quite advanced enough to fly wherever I wanted so I ended up getting lost in some far corner of the galaxy thanks to the wormholes and I just couldn't find my way back lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Watching Cops, and they just showed NYPD busting out the jaws of life out of an NYPD truck to extricate someone from an overturned car.....had no idea it was NYPD not FDNY that did rescues...but then again they showed the Twin Towers in the skyline shot so that kinda dates the footage
> 
> I like Spore. It is pretty campy and cartoony (which I don't normally like) but it's a great mix of third person individual controls and top down civilization control. It's actually very simple for how much complexity is in there.
> 
> My earlier problem was in Space stage my space craft was advanced enough to be flying into the middle of the Galaxy (and meet the fearsome Grox) but not quite advanced enough to fly wherever I wanted so I ended up getting lost in some far corner of the galaxy thanks to the wormholes and I just couldn't find my way back lol


That clip is from like the 1990s haha


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 7, 2015)

I once saw my supervisor on COPS, 20 years younger, 80 lbs lighter, with a stache and a mullet.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 7, 2015)

NYPD ESU operates heavy rescue trucks and does much of the technical rescue stuff normally done by fire. FDNY has rescue trucks too. 

The FDNY and NYPD turf wars are legendary.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 7, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> NYPD ESU operates heavy rescue trucks and does much of the technical rescue stuff normally done by fire. FDNY has rescue trucks too.
> 
> The FDNY and NYPD turf wars are legendary.



Wouldn't they get in full on brawls back in the day?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 7, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Wouldn't they get in full on brawls back in the day?



A buddy of mine is a videographer/FDNY buff. He told me he's seen them pushing and shoving at scenes back in the day. I'd guess it's tamed a bit now.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 7, 2015)

Yay! First DVD for a paying customer is done. Did a shoot for a local F/W program for their new website


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 7, 2015)

There are worse ways to spend the day..


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 7, 2015)

BlueJayMedic said:


> There are worse ways to spend the day..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never been ice fishing, I've always wanted to try it.


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 7, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Never been ice fishing, I've always wanted to try it.


Lots of fun. Cold without the right equipment.


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 7, 2015)

Whoo taxes are done. 
4,000 back from the federal... Somehow I owe the state a total of two dollars, though. Seems like such a ridiculous amount.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 7, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Whoo taxes are done.
> 4,000 back from the federal... Somehow I owe the state a total of two dollars, though. Seems like such a ridiculous amount.


What's the plan for that cash? New bike? Maybe a scooter instead?


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 7, 2015)

beano said:


> What the deal with Sutter Memorial?


Eventually they'll move all their "maternity" related units over to the new tower at Sutter General. By that I mean they'll move their high risk materity floor, labor & delivery unit, post partum floor, and their neonatal units over to Sutter General. Once that's all done, they'll shut down Sutter Memorial. Also, as that happens, they'll also transition from doing mostly paper charting to using EPIC as their EHR system. There are some old-school nurses at SMH that will likely quit when that happens because they do NOT want to deal with computer charting.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 7, 2015)

That's quite a shake up.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 7, 2015)

@Akulahawk hospitals still do paper charting?!


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 7, 2015)

beano said:


> What's the plan for that cash? New bike? Maybe a scooter instead?


Ha not a clue. I've got a decent nest egg started. I went back to work last week.
 Yeah, I'm living with my parents for a few months, but that's also about 1000 a month I'm not paying for rent. 
So hopefully I'll have enough to buy a decent commuter car, pay off my credit card and put a little bit into making a dent on what I owe on the bike. Then be ready to be back on my own.  
It's pretty much got everything on the way to fix it. Ended up with a stator cover, clutch perch, clutch lever, mirrors and new handle bar grips being all it needed. 
So my body cost a total of 90,000 in medical bills and still rising. Before insurance of course. My bike cost 600 in repairs. Hahaha


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 7, 2015)

beano said:


> That's quite a shake up.


Yes, it is. It actually should have already happened but the dates got pushed back for a bit for reasons that I don't know for certain. I think the change-over should happen sometime this year. 


FireWA1 said:


> @Akulahawk hospitals still do paper charting?!


Yes, some hospitals are still using paper... but they have to change over to an EHR soon. In Sutter General's case, they were pretty well down the path of getting a system set up (spent millions) and they had to trash the whole thing and start over. Now they've spent millions more and they're going with a very well established company to provide the EHR system. As I posted earlier, it will be EPIC. The hospitals around here use either EPIC or Cerner.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 8, 2015)

The last minute Vegas trip didn't materialize, had some other things come up. Oh well, not like I wont have the opportunity to make it again.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 8, 2015)

10k trail race through caverns to start the morning? Yes please!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 8, 2015)

Not here:
I got woken up by my sister in law asking me to drive her to work in 20 minutes, then get callled 5 minutes after dropping her off because she actually doesn't have to work today.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 8, 2015)

This was a short and interesting read on EP/endocardial catherization to determine the patient's rhythm.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 8, 2015)

Well...  Ran an extra half mile at least thanks to zoning out and missing a turn... Still managed to catch back up and take 3rd though  Very fun race!


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 8, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Well...  Ran an extra half mile at least thanks to zoning out and missing a turn... Still managed to catch back up and take 3rd though  Very fun race!



Damn dude I'm good for 2 miles 3 at most. I couldn't imagine doing a 10k finishing 3rd, thats bad***


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 8, 2015)

Anyone here have a Kia? I'm looking at an 06 rio hatch. 120k miles, salvage theft title, 5 speed and he wants 2400. I've never even considered a Kia, but I really want a hatch and I keep seeing these pop up.


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 8, 2015)

80 and sunny at work, makes you not want to be at work. Oh well rest of the week looks the same!


----------



## Trauma Queen (Feb 8, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> 80 and sunny at work, makes you not want to be at work. Oh well rest of the week looks the same!



80 and sunny. Must be nice haha


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 8, 2015)

It's a nice day for a ride  
Missing out on so much good weather.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 8, 2015)

70 degrees in colorado. Spent the day hiking.


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 8, 2015)

Trauma Queen said:


> 80 and sunny. Must be nice haha


 
haha I used to live in MA up until a year and a half ago. I aint stupuid enough to stick around for that crap!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 8, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> haha I used to live in MA up until a year and a half ago. I aint stupuid enough to stick around for that crap!



What crap are you referring to? The 50 inches of snow last week or the 20 we are getting tomorrow?


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 8, 2015)

beano said:


> What crap are you referring to? The 50 inches of snow last week or the 20 we are getting tomorrow?


What is this "snow" you speak of?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 8, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> What is this "snow" you speak of?


Its the stuff your wife says she can't wait for all through Fall and then complains about when it sticks to her windshield, blocks the mailbox, makes the front steps slippery, makes icicles on the dogs bellies, and then melts all over the kitchen floor. Bitter? Me? Nah.


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 8, 2015)

beano said:


> Its the stuff your wife says she can't wait for all through Fall and then complains about when it sticks to her windshield, blocks the mailbox, makes the front steps slippery, makes icicles on the dogs bellies, and then melts all over the kitchen floor. Bitter? Me? Nah.


 

hahah I say I miss it too until I am back in it for any longer than a day. Was cool when you were little and didnt have to deal with the crap it brings along. Enjoy the snow. I will be sipping a beer on the lake.


----------



## exodus (Feb 9, 2015)

There's a new car in my drive way. 93 v6 4wd


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 9, 2015)

exodus said:


> There's a new car in my drive way. 93 v6 4wd



Nice. I love older 4runners. 

Watch out for that 3.0 engine though; probably the worst motor Toyota ever built.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 9, 2015)

Doing orientation at the new service today. I'm the only paramedic in a whole room of nurses. This could be interesting. 

...And two PPDs are required before I'm cleared. Strange.


----------



## exodus (Feb 9, 2015)

Remi said:


> Nice. I love older 4runners.
> 
> Watch out for that 3.0 engine though; probably the worst motor Toyota ever built.


It was just rebuilt . My dad has the same one but with a standard tranny and he's already rebuilt the entire engine in his so if it screws up, he can help me with mine.

Hmmmm: http://www.dhgate.com/product/42inch-waterproof-spot-flood-combo-20400lm/157797941.html


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 9, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Doing orientation at the new service today. I'm the only paramedic in a whole room of nurses. This could be interesting.
> 
> ...And two PPDs are required before I'm cleared. Strange.


I had to get two PPDs at Pecos when I started there too. It was odd. Something about serial testing helps weed out the false positives. I'm not sure.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 9, 2015)

Well it's official I am now a nationally registered paramedic.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 9, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Is that the firefly?


Actually, that's the Serenity, a Firefly class transfer ship.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 9, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well it's official I am now a nationally registered paramedic.


Congrats man!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 9, 2015)

JPINFV said:


> Actually, that's the Serenity, a Firefly class transfer ship.


I forgot the name of the ship and was too lazy to Google it. I'll go sit in my corner of shame now lol


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 9, 2015)

JPINFV said:


> Actually, that's the Serenity, a Firefly class transfer ship.



I'm actually nerd-jealous that you knew that, guess its time to watch the show again, haven't seen it in about 9 years.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 9, 2015)

He owned a star gate lol I'm not surprised he knew the name of the serenity. .. which was a firefly-03 class lol


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 9, 2015)

exodus said:


> It was just rebuilt . My dad has the same one but with a standard tranny and he's already rebuilt the entire engine in his so if it screws up, he can help me with mine.
> 
> Hmmmm: http://www.dhgate.com/product/42inch-waterproof-spot-flood-combo-20400lm/157797941.html



Cool.

A couple years ago I bought a 1995 in just gorgeous shape. Bought it knowing that it needed some work, but in my naiveté I thought it was just injectors. Well, $1000 or so later, after having the injectors and a few other misc things replaced on it, it still ran like crap. So then I shelled out $2k to have a used engine put in it. The new engine ran well......but now the rear main seal was leaking, which was explicitly NOT covered by the warranty for the engine install. FML. According to everything I read about these 3.0's, my experience was not unusual. But some people have no trouble with them at all. Anyway by that time I'm out of extra cash and about to start CRNA school....no time or money to keep spending on the 4Runner. I sold the 4runner and my Jeep, and bought a new Tacoma.

Now I'm done with school and shopping for a used 4Runner again .


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 9, 2015)

speaking of cars...since I will be unemployed for 6 weeks with absolutely nothing to do after I pass my test next week, I am going to replace the brakes and rotors on my truck. I've never done brakes before, and I don't know where to buy parts, and it seems that there are options when buying brake parts, with some variation in price.  Any advice?


----------



## shaggyc (Feb 9, 2015)

beano said:


> speaking of cars...since I will be unemployed for 6 weeks with absolutely nothing to do after I pass my test next week, I am going to replace the brakes and rotors on my truck. I've never done brakes before, and I don't know where to buy parts, and it seems that there are options when buying brake parts, with some variation in price.  Any advice?


Is personally go with who ever has them cheapest


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 9, 2015)

beano said:


> speaking of cars...since I will be unemployed for 6 weeks with absolutely nothing to do after I pass my test next week, I am going to replace the brakes and rotors on my truck. I've never done brakes before, and I don't know where to buy parts, and it seems that there are options when buying brake parts, with some variation in price.  Any advice?


Normally it's just a variation of the brake compound. Cheapest are organic (rubber), semi metallic are normally next. A little better braking distance. Also have a longer life but they wear the rotors more than organic, so it's a wash. And then ceramic. Which are hellishly expensive. 
About the gist of them all. I personally don't bother worrying about the extra 5 feet you probably get of braking distance from normal organic compounds for a daily driver.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 9, 2015)

sounds good. i probably would have gone cheapest anyways but when the cost is almost double i start wonder about the discrepancy. also, i dont care about stopping distance because i drive like a granny.


----------



## shaggyc (Feb 9, 2015)

beano said:


> sounds good. i probably would have gone cheapest anyways but when the cost is almost double i start wonder about the discrepancy. also, i dont care about stopping distance because i drive like a granny.


Same here.  I'm a public transport bus driver (until I get certified).  I drive everything like it's a bus.  Pisses my wife off too no end


----------



## exodus (Feb 9, 2015)

beano said:


> speaking of cars...since I will be unemployed for 6 weeks with absolutely nothing to do after I pass my test next week, I am going to replace the brakes and rotors on my truck. I've never done brakes before, and I don't know where to buy parts, and it seems that there are options when buying brake parts, with some variation in price.  Any advice?



Autozone is fine for parts. Whatever the cheapest one is, is the ones to get.  Ceramics are more expensive because they're usually made for racing, and can handle quicker heat to cooling cycles without sticking. They give off way more brake dust too.  You'll also need to pick up a brake caliper tool, autozone lets you rent them for only the price of the part, and gives you your full amount back as soon as you return it: http://www.autozone.com/loan-a-tool...yKeyWord=Brake+caliper+tool&fromString=search Just check out the reviews on it, it makes your life so much easier. A C-Clamp can also be used to push the brake piston back in, but it's a pain in the ***, and it's free to rent the tool from autozone.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 9, 2015)

I usually don't go with the cheapest. I bought cheap hubs for my truck and they lasted around 18 months. When I replaced them I went with the more expensive heavy duty ones with a 2 year warranty and haven't had an issue yet.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey, who says my Firefly boat is the Serenity?


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 9, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well it's official I am now a nationally registered paramedic.


 We're officially doomed... 

Congrats!


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 9, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well it's official I am now a nationally registered paramedic.



I guess its time for me to move out of the Coachella Valley


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh, I FINALLY got my W2 in the mail today from my old job, two weeks after they said they mailed it...well I guess the company going out of business during that time may have distracted the HR lady....now time to see if I can remember how to log onto mypay.dfas.mil in order to get my W2 from the Reserves. Wonder if Turbo Tax is still not doing state returns or should I visit someone else?


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 9, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Doing orientation at the new service today. I'm the only paramedic in a whole room of nurses. This could be interesting.
> 
> ...And two PPDs are required before I'm cleared. Strange.


The two-step test is used to weed out false negatives. The idea is that if you've had TB in the past, even if the first test is negative, it wakes up your system and then the 2nd test would be positive... after that, you only (usually) need annual single step PPD tests. If you test positive, then it's CXR time and annual review of symptoms typical of a TB infection... and something like 6 months to a year of antibiotics and if you're a drinker, that's going to be the longest time you've had to be "dry."


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 9, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Oh, I FINALLY got my W2 in the mail today from my old job, two weeks after they said they mailed it...well I guess the company going out of business during that time may have distracted the HR lady....now time to see if I can remember how to log onto mypay.dfas.mil in order to get my W2 from the Reserves. Wonder if Turbo Tax is still not doing state returns or should I visit someone else?


I used H&R block. It was super easy, free federal return, 10 bucks for state. Walks you through everything.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 9, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> We're officially doomed...
> 
> Congrats!





CALEMT said:


> I guess its time for me to move out of the Coachella Valley



Blame NREMT for passing me...


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 9, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well it's official I am now a nationally registered paramedic.


Woo! You can use a pulse ox finally 

Congrats, bud! About time!


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 9, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> ...And two PPDs are required before I'm cleared. Strange.


I'm pretty sure the PPD thing or some equivalency to test for TB is a Georgia thing because every hospital I have applied to has that as a part of pre-employment testing (as well as a drug test). Every where is also 2 PPDs or one blood draw (which was nice, no coming back to get it read).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 9, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> I'm pretty sure the PPD thing or some equivalency to test for TB is a Georgia thing because every hospital I have applied to has that as a part of pre-employment testing (as well as a drug test). Every where is also 2 PPDs or one blood draw (which was nice, no coming back to get it read).



Maybe a joint commission thing? The infection control/employee health director was pretty matter of fact about it. As an aside, I've been sitting through a slew of PowerPoint slow death presentations that reek of compliance.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 9, 2015)

If anyone feels like sending good vibes or prayers my way, please do. The family  is at my Aunt's  bedside. Her journey is coming to an end.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 9, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> If anyone feels like sending good vibes or prayers my way, please do. The family  is at my Aunt's  bedside. Her journey is coming to an end.


May her passing be an easy one. May she feel comfortable and loved as she steps from this adventure and onto her next one. May peace be with your family during this time. My best, and condolences.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 9, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Blame NREMT for passing me...



Congrats! Licensed to kill.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 9, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Woo! You can use a pulse ox finally
> 
> Congrats, bud! About time!


I can finally say to an EMT "Hey can you get a blood sugar on the patient?" Haha


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 10, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I can finally say to an EMT "Hey can you get a blood sugar on the patient?" Haha


 
That's what fire is for.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 10, 2015)

Note to self: If you're going to have an attack of insomnia and end up staying up till the wee hours of the morning playing computer games till you're tired enough to finally head towards bed, don't accidentally bump into a shelf and knock something heavy onto the ground and make enough racket to wake people up so they come investigating you


----------



## shaggyc (Feb 10, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Note to self: If you're going to have an attack of insomnia and end up staying up till the wee hours of the morning playing computer games till you're tired enough to finally head towards bed, don't accidentally bump into a shelf and knock something heavy onto the ground and make enough racket to wake people up so they come investigating you


Seems I've done that more than once.  What game?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 10, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Oh, I FINALLY got my W2 in the mail today from my old job, two weeks after they said they mailed it...well I guess the company going out of business during that time may have distracted the HR lady....now time to see if I can remember how to log onto mypay.dfas.mil in order to get my W2 from the Reserves. Wonder if Turbo Tax is still not doing state returns or should I visit someone else?


They are back on line. It wasn't so much their problem as much as it was just a straight up fraud problem but they are processing state returns now, according to NPR.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 10, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> That's what fire is for.


Fire is for "hey can you guys move that table and carry our gear for us?"

For our protocols EMTs are only allowed to check a blood sugar after the medic asks them to do it.


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 10, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Fire is for "hey can you guys move that table and carry our gear for us?"
> 
> For our protocols EMTs are only allowed to check a blood sugar after the medic asks them to do it.


 
Forgot you lived in Cali haha, they can do everything I can when asked except for draw up meds


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 10, 2015)

Note to self....never, ever try to drive out of NYC at 5PM on a weekday ever again.



*especially in a semi tractor/trailer.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 10, 2015)

My shift has been doing this once a week for the month. It's called the incline and is the remains of an old cog railroad. A 2000 vertical foot climb over about 3/4 of a mile. I'm gonna go back to sleep now.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 10, 2015)

Tigger said:


> My shift has been doing this once a week for the month. It's called the incline and is the remains of an old cog railroad. A 2000 vertical foot climb over about 3/4 of a mile. I'm gonna go back to sleep now.



All i can think of is a large round rock (indiana jones style) rolling down it


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 10, 2015)

Tigger said:


> My shift has been doing this once a week for the month. It's called the incline and is the remains of an old cog railroad. A 2000 vertical foot climb over about 3/4 of a mile. I'm gonna go back to sleep now.


I'll be in CS in June and am looking forward to hitting up Pikes Peak. I'd love to be able to do it weekly!


----------



## Angel (Feb 10, 2015)

i made apple pie "moonshine" yesterday...it put a little hair on my chest! anyone know how long itll take to mellow out? i was assuming about 2 weeks...im giving some away as gifts but its just so strong


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 10, 2015)

Welp, hip apparently looks good. Finally got a new set of x rays. Originally was told 12 weeks for pt, he saw the x ray's today and cleared me to start now (6 weeks post op). 
Apparently avascular necrosis is still worrisome so I have about 2 years that I'll need to keep seeing him, but early indications say it's all pretty good. It's more likely to see it in early onset to begin with too.


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 10, 2015)

Angel said:


> it put a little hair on my chest!


 
Might want to get that checked out...


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 10, 2015)

Angel said:


> i made apple pie "moonshine" yesterday...it put a little hair on my chest! anyone know how long itll take to mellow out? i was assuming about 2 weeks...im giving some away as gifts but its just so strong


It's moonshine... Isn't moonshine always strong?


----------



## Aprz (Feb 10, 2015)

Sometimes it is a real hassle dealing with my medic school. :\


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 10, 2015)

Me and my dad are watch a show on Spike called Coaching Bad, and wouldn't you know it? My FD makes a cameo! It's funny 'cuz not only did they had to blur out the EMT and FF/Medics faces, but even the Glendale Fire on the side of the ambulance (but yet not on the back of the RA lol) despite the blurs and the fact that they were on screen for all of 30 seconds, I swear I could figure out it was that responded haha

Ah the little joys in life


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 10, 2015)

Huh...So apparently I'm still considered A-Band in the Long Beach Fire Department hiring process....I just got an email from them saying I should turn in a passing Biddle physical ability test between now and April 17th...wow, looks like I'm gonna schedule a Biddle and hit up the gym!!


----------



## Tigger (Feb 10, 2015)

Angel said:


> i made apple pie "moonshine" yesterday...it put a little hair on my chest! anyone know how long itll take to mellow out? i was assuming about 2 weeks...im giving some away as gifts but its just so strong


You don't. It destroys you and you accept that. 


STXmedic said:


> I'll be in CS in June and am looking forward to hitting up Pikes Peak. I'd love to be able to do it weekly!


You can come destroy me on it in June! I'm thinking it's right up your alley @STXmedic . It's only a three mile run back down though...


----------



## Angel (Feb 10, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> It's moonshine... Isn't moonshine always strong?



well its not real moonshine. Other people talk about it like its drinking candy...i took a small sip off a spoon and its like drinking fire



Tigger said:


> You don't. It destroys you and you accept that.



lol i should write that on the bottles. 
Warning:


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 10, 2015)

What is it? Midnight moon?


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 10, 2015)

Tigger said:


> You don't. It destroys you and you accept that.
> 
> You can come destroy me on it in June! I'm thinking it's right up your alley @STXmedic . It's only a three mile run back down though...


I've been tempted to sign up for the PP marathon, but I'm afraid going from sea level to a starting elevation of 7,000' is going to kill me...  Leadville is very tempting too, but I think that stays closer to 9-10k feet...


----------



## Tigger (Feb 10, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> I've been tempted to sign up for the PP marathon, but I'm afraid going from sea level to a starting elevation of 7,000' is going to kill me...  Leadville is very tempting too, but I think that stays closer to 9-10k feet...


Yea you would need to spend 2+ weeks out here to do something like that. The incline however is much less work, I make my parents do it when they come visit from sea level.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 10, 2015)

I am gonna vacation in San Diego for spring break.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 10, 2015)

Aprz said:


> I am gonna vacation in San Diego for spring break.


I will be visiting... Haha!


----------



## Aprz (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh, and gonna have a mini vacation in Bakersfield on the 15th and 16th, lol.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 10, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Oh, and gonna have a mini vacation in Bakersfield on the 15th and 16th, lol.


Ironic that it coincides with my days off, LOL.


----------



## mct601 (Feb 11, 2015)

FP-C OFFICIAL BEEEEECHES!!!!

I think the computer was hungover or had a virus, but whatever I took my results and high tailed it!


----------



## Angel (Feb 11, 2015)

ohranj stoli and simply lemonade with raspberry...just saying....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 11, 2015)

Yesterday was truly a great day. Wife got a new job, rental house has a new tenant, starting my FTO rides at the new PRN service with the most flexible schedule I've ever seen, got hired to teach ACLS at the hospital and just landed a sweet consulting job for a client I'd been been pitching for a year. 

This is the start of a very good year!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 11, 2015)

so so so tired of studying. I wish I had scheduled my exam sooner.

In other news, Jon Stewert quit The Daily Show. Now if weren't for Jimmy Fallon I would be able to cancel my hulu acct.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 11, 2015)

mct601 said:


> FP-C OFFICIAL BEEEEECHES!!!!
> 
> I think the computer was hungover or had a virus, but whatever I took my results and high tailed it!


Congrats! That's exactly how I felt when I passed lol


----------



## shaggyc (Feb 11, 2015)

beano said:


> so so so tired of studying. I wish I had scheduled my exam sooner.
> 
> In other news, Jon Stewert quit The Daily Show. Now if weren't for Jimmy Fallon I would be able to cancel my hulu acct.


I used to watch that show every day.  It's been years since I've watched it other than the occasional episode.  Still love his show and was sad to hear this.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 11, 2015)

48 hours of CE's later and I feel like my head is going to explode.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 11, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> 48 hours of CE's later and I feel like my head is going to explode.


Could be worse... It could have already gone boom. Fortunately for me, I don't have to worry about CE's for a while. Only 30 hours for RN by 2017  (exempt for the first cycle) and summer 2016 to do 48 hours for medic. If I'm careful, I should be able to get courses that will count for both.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 11, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> 48 hours of CE's later and I feel like my head is going to explode.


Oh, and wrap your head with duct tape. Helps keep things inside...


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 11, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> Could be worse... It could have already gone boom. Fortunately for me, I don't have to worry about CE's for a while. Only 30 hours for RN by 2017  (exempt for the first cycle) and summer 2016 to do 48 hours for medic. If I'm careful, I should be able to get courses that will count for both.



Nice. Thats one of the perks as I already have the CE's to renew my state card, which expires in 2016.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 11, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> 48 hours of CE's later and I feel like my head is going to explode.


What happened? Are you running up against the clock? I had to do that one year, I remember our CME software actually timed from when you logged in to a course to when you could start the self exam. So frustrating, some where like 45 minutes others were 3 hours.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 11, 2015)

beano said:


> What happened? Are you running up against the clock? I had to do that one year, I remember our CME software actually timed from when you logged in to a course to when you could start the self exam. So frustrating, some where like 45 minutes others were 3 hours.



No I've been doing all this for about 5 months now. I was sitting at 40 hours a couple days ago and I just said screw it and spent 2 days just hammering them out. My NR expires at the end of next month, so 24 hrs (acts as a refresher through a different CE provider) is all I have to do. Not to bad if I do 2 a day. I'll have it done in no time.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 11, 2015)

That's not bad... Eventually I might renew my nremtp card. Been current with the state license since I got it. It shouldn't be too horrible an experience... And I shouldn't have to take the exam again because I'm still current with the state.

Even if I have to take the exam again, I still keep the license anyway... Regardless of outcome.


----------



## triemal04 (Feb 11, 2015)

Tigger said:


> My shift has been doing this once a week for the month. It's called the incline and is the remains of an old cog railroad. A 2000 vertical foot climb over about 3/4 of a mile. I'm gonna go back to sleep now.


Are there actually people...running...up that hill?

You're a sick, sick man Tigger...


----------



## Tigger (Feb 11, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> Are there actually people...running...up that hill?
> 
> You're a sick, sick man Tigger...


Running? Surely you jest. My goal is just to get up the damn thing without stopping. Right now it takes me about 38 minutes, the record is 17 and there is a girl (high school aged) currently doing it in 20.

Also the picture shows what is the worst false summit ever. At the top of the picture you are 75% done.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 11, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> Are there actually people...running...up that hill?


I definitely want to try  It won't be 17 minutes, though  20 for a high school female is very impressive, though! I wonder what she's doing her 5k in.


----------



## LenaLena26 (Feb 11, 2015)

Applying to medic school for the second time... the first time I was put on a "waiting list" and didn't get chosen. So I'm praying this time goes well cause I just wanna get this **** over with already


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 11, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 12, 2015)

...... if the neighbors below me don't stop smoking in their apartment I'm going to lose it.


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 12, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> ...... if the neighbors below me don't stop smoking in their apartment I'm going to lose it.


 
Anonymous phone calls do wonders. Or tell them you will jump on your floor until they cut the crap, ya know if you want to be mature and all...


----------



## Angel (Feb 12, 2015)

Take it from me, stomping and being heavy footed is ANNOYING. You will get on their nerves with a quickness.


----------



## exodus (Feb 12, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> No I've been doing all this for about 5 months now. I was sitting at 40 hours a couple days ago and I just said screw it and spent 2 days just hammering them out. My NR expires at the end of next month, so 24 hrs (acts as a refresher through a different CE provider) is all I have to do. Not to bad if I do 2 a day. I'll have it done in no time.


Which site did you do them at?


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 12, 2015)

Angel said:


> Take it from me, stomping and being heavy footed is ANNOYING. You will get on their nerves with a quickness.


Not if they're baked. They probably won't care.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Feb 12, 2015)

Got promoted to FTO!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 12, 2015)

Burritomedic1127 said:


> Got promoted to FTO!


hopefully with an adequate raise.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 12, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> Not if they're baked. They probably won't care.


Correct. It's this awful mix of marijuana smoke and cigarette smoke. The lease says no smoking indoors. I have addressed it through the proper outlets, but nothing has changed -_-.


----------



## shaggyc (Feb 12, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Correct. It's this awful mix of marijuana smoke and cigarette smoke. The lease says no smoking indoors. I have addressed it through the proper outlets, but nothing has changed -_-.


Sounds like my apartment complex in Englewood Colorado.  They only want to enforce the rules when they feel like it.  Not like rent here is cheap either.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 12, 2015)

I live in castle rock. I chop off an appendage every month for rent.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 12, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Correct. It's this awful mix of marijuana smoke and cigarette smoke. *The lease says no smoking indoors*. I have addressed it through the proper outlets, but nothing has changed -_-.



Tell your landlord that you are moving out in 30 days because of their failure to uphold the stipulations of the rental contract.

Might not work....but it might be worth a try.


----------



## shaggyc (Feb 12, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> I live in castle rock. I chop off an appendage every month for rent.


I know the feeling.  Ours just went up.  I used to live in eastern Nc... I paid less on a mortgage for an 1800 square foot home then I do for this 699 square foot apartment.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 12, 2015)

Remi said:


> Tell your landlord that you are moving out in 30 days because of their failure to uphold the stipulations of the rental contract.
> 
> Might not work....but it might be worth a try.


 We tried. No such luck. It drives me crazy because my three year old is being subjected to 2nd hand smoke and there's nothing I can do about it.. I even brought that up, but that didn't even phase management.


----------



## LenaLena26 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm in a paramedic transition course and it starts in a month. Last night I came across the entire course summary on blackboard, including all homework assignments and worksheets. I'm gonna print them out and do everything before class starts so that I could just get it out of the way


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 12, 2015)

exodus said:


> Which site did you do them at?



For my 48 hours for NR medic-ce.com and for whats required for the refresher (24 hrs) targersolutions.com

Since my refresher (traditional in class) got canceled, one of the instructors came up with the idea of a hybrid type of class. Do the required topic hours online and come in on a specified date and get your skills signed off.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 12, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> We tried. No such luck. It drives me crazy because my three year old is being subjected to 2nd hand smoke and there's nothing I can do about it.. I even brought that up, but that didn't even phase management.


Time to start contacting some local govt authorities. You know, the kind that oversee communities like yours.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 12, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> Time to start contacting some local govt authorities. You know, the kind that oversee communities like yours.



I moved into an apartment from california to texas to check the area out before settling. had the exact same issue- it is perfectly legal for them to smoke inside their own rooms despite the air conditioning blowing in smoke. we got lucky and those people moved. to be honest bad as it is, it is hard to tell people  to not smoke..especially since it is their own home


----------



## shaggyc (Feb 12, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> I moved into an apartment from california to texas to check the area out before settling. had the exact same issue- it is perfectly legal for them to smoke inside their own rooms despite the air conditioning blowing in smoke. we got lucky and those people moved. to be honest bad as it is, it is hard to tell people  to not smoke..especially since it is their own home


But if it's in the lease, and they are in violation of those terms they have a right, a responsibility honestly to enforce those terms.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 12, 2015)

shaggyc said:


> But if it's in the lease, and they are in violation of those terms they have a right, a responsibility honestly to enforce those terms.



oops i missed the post about it being in the lease- yea id go nuts for that!!!


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 12, 2015)

double post


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 12, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> oops i missed the post about it being in the lease- yea id go nuts for that!!!


 
also could be weed and not cigarettes...or meth


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 12, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> also could be weed and not cigarettes...or meth



honestly i wouldnt care if its a heroin den as long as it wasnt affecting my day


----------



## shaggyc (Feb 12, 2015)

He's in Colorado... It probably is weed, and cigarettes.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Feb 12, 2015)

beano said:


> hopefully with an adequate raise.



Adequate is questionable, guaranteed a raise for sure. Will look good on resume for PA school


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Feb 12, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> honestly i wouldnt care if its a heroin den as long as it wasnt affecting my day


If it's from the dirt, it won't hurt


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 12, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> Time to start contacting some local govt authorities. You know, the kind that oversee communities like yours.


I contacted the larger company that manages the property a week ago and haven't heard  back. I think I may get a lawyer to write them a letter and see if that changes things.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 12, 2015)

i got a $200 gift card from the guy here even though it isnt in lease agreement, surprised their corporate office didnt do anything. my wife went to their corporate office in person and they were more agreeable lol


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 12, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> I moved into an apartment from california to texas to check the area out before settling. had the exact same issue- it is perfectly legal for them to smoke inside their own rooms despite the air conditioning blowing in smoke. we got lucky and those people moved. to be honest bad as it is, it is hard to tell people  to not smoke..especially since it is their own home


It's against lease to smoke indoors. All tenants had to sign a contract. The managers didn't do anything so I contacted the overseeing company, now am looking into a lawyer. It's against their lease and they should be evicted, or I should be allowed to move without penalty.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 12, 2015)

I purposefully made sure I rented a place that prohibited smoking. They aren't just smoking in "their home" they are pretty much smoking in mine too. Exposing my toddler to second hand smoke. theres no reason they can't go outside.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 12, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> I live in castle rock. I chop off an appendage every month for rent.





shaggyc said:


> Sounds like my apartment complex in Englewood Colorado.  They only want to enforce the rules when they feel like it.  Not like rent here is cheap either.



There is a reason I continue to live in Colorado Springs aside from my job...the rent is swell.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 12, 2015)

Tigger said:


> There is a reason I continue to live in Colorado Springs aside from my job...the rent is swell.


Springs would of been too far away. We both commute a fair distance to work as is. But I have heard springs is quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 12, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> also could be weed and not cigarettes...or meth


 Oh it's cigarettes too. You can smell them both. It's so pungent I can tell you their routine- they smoke weed then smoke cigarettes immediately after.. Wait about an hour then repeat


----------



## shaggyc (Feb 12, 2015)

I hate it for you.  How is the job market here in the metro area?  I'm planning on taking the EMT-B course, then I'm gonna try to get a job and continue training. 

Also.. Are you familiar with the course offered by Health One in partnership with Arapahoe Community college?

Sorry.. couldn't help but ask as you seem close to me


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 12, 2015)

Bleh...  I have about 350 pages I have to read by Tuesday.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 12, 2015)

shaggyc said:


> I hate it for you.  How is the job market here in the metro area?  I'm planning on taking the EMT-B course, then I'm gonna try to get a job and continue training.
> 
> Also.. Are you familiar with the course offered by Health One in partnership with Arapahoe Community college?
> 
> Sorry.. couldn't help but ask as you seem close to me


 I'm not familiar with any schools, sorry. I did  all my schooling in another state. 

It's competitive to get a job, or Atleast a 911 job. To get hired for a 911 position I had to take a written test (which in my opinion was FAR more difficult then registry) do both dynamic(mega code) and static stations during the actual interview, and was even asked some drug calcs. I imagine it would be similar for an EMT job, but with stations/questions more geared to you ( maybe a medical and trauma station, and some drug dosage questions). A lot of what they are looking for is learned from experience. 

Your best bet will be to apply for an IFT position after school. That's where most people start out. Most, if not all, 911 services are going to require you have some type of experience. Also, an IFT job is GREAT at teaching how to recognize certain situations. You will be told "this person has a PE" and see the signs and symptoms. Once you see everything and know what it looks like, it's easier to recognize it in the field, if that makes sense.


----------



## shaggyc (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeah I have no problem starting with IFT, gotta start somewhere.   Hadn't thought about that part of the experience.  Makes perfect sense actually


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 12, 2015)

I forgot to also say, most places have some sort of physcial test too. It's nothing like the CPAT or anything though.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 12, 2015)

beano said:


> so so so tired of studying. I wish I had scheduled my exam sooner.



I know the feeling, man. I just passed my board exam today! I would have gone nuts with too many more days of 8+ hours of hard studying.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 12, 2015)

Remi said:


> I know the feeling, man. I just passed my board exam today! I would have gone nuts with too many more days of 8+ hours of hard studying.


Congrats!


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 12, 2015)

congrats!!!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 13, 2015)

Remi said:


> I know the feeling, man. I just passed my board exam today! I would have gone nuts with too many more days of 8+ hours of hard studying.


Congrats!


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 13, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## exodus (Feb 13, 2015)

Atropine? For a STEMI? With a pressure in the 130's and HR in the high-mid 40's? Uhmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 13, 2015)

whoops! what was the presentation? obvious ST elevation? Was this a case of mistaken identity or just straight up incompetence?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 13, 2015)

Systems in the PA Board Exam are cardio > pulm > GI > ortho > EENT.  I am focusing on GI and EENT, plus hematology, based on my performance on pre-tests.

Anybody have any GI, EENT, or heme questions?  Or pulmonary?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 13, 2015)

beano said:


> Systems in the PA Board Exam are cardio > pulm > GI > ortho > EENT.  I am focusing on GI and EENT, plus hematology, based on my performance on pre-tests.
> 
> Anybody have any GI, EENT, or heme questions?  *Or pulmonary*?



Describe the Zones of West and name which zone predominates in the healthy, spontaneously breathing patient? Which one predominates in a patient being mechanically ventilated?

I have no idea if this is something you would have covered or be expected to know for PA boards, but it's the first thing that came to mind


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 13, 2015)

Remi said:


> Describe the Zones of West and name which zone predominates in the healthy, spontaneously breathing patient? Which one predominates in a patient being mechanically ventilated?
> 
> I have no idea if this is something you would have covered or be expected to know for PA boards, but it's the first thing that came to mind


...says the new CRNA

SHOWOFF!

Not something I ever knew, nor need to know for my test. NEXT!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 13, 2015)

and I would just like to add that this is why it takes a TEAM of medical staff to make things happen, from the physician to the PA and CRNA all the way down to the techs and sitters and butt wipers.  Nothing happens in a vacuum and no one can practice medicine alone.


----------



## exodus (Feb 13, 2015)

beano said:


> whoops! what was the presentation? obvious ST elevation? Was this a case of mistaken identity or just straight up incompetence?


12 lead read as a STEMI...


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 13, 2015)

time for some "remediation".


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 13, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Oh, and gonna have a mini vacation in Bakersfield on the 15th and 16th, lol.




Can I come, too?


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 13, 2015)

Just went from watching Nightwatch on A&E to watching Sirens on USA....everything else on daytime tv is, well, code brown lol


----------



## shaggyc (Feb 13, 2015)

Colorado weather can be crazy but hard to argue with 60s in February.  Waiting to relieve this bus with short sleeves and shorts on


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 13, 2015)

It's in the 80's here...I think So Cal must've skipped school the day they taught everyone about winter...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 13, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> It's in the 80's here...I think So Cal must've skipped school the day they taught everyone about winter...


82 here, but get back to me in July when it's 110.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 13, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> 82 here, but get back to me in July when it's 110.


  You like 110 degree weather?  

I am miserable in anything over 85


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 13, 2015)

I hate  the heat. Summers here are horrible.  Give me cold temps and a fireplace!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 13, 2015)

They are talking about cancelling April vacation here to make up snow days. After February vacation I think kids will have spent more time this month at home than at school.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 13, 2015)

We never had a snow day. We had sand days where the blowing sand was soo bad they cancelled school.


----------



## Angel (Feb 13, 2015)

Day 3/6 tonight....never (well maybe) doing this again. I thought it wouldn't be bad working so many days in a row but I just want a normal lazy day. Paycheck will be awesome though


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 13, 2015)

Angel said:


> Day 3/6 tonight....never (well maybe) doing this again. I thought it wouldn't be bad working so many days in a row but I just want a normal lazy day. Paycheck will be awesome though



24's?


----------



## Angel (Feb 13, 2015)

Omg no that would be too much. Its 12s (14s since I commute) but we hardly get any downtime and have been going on out of town transfers a lot which is annoying, but pays the bills. 
I come home shower, eat and sleep then head back to work.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 13, 2015)

Shower, eat and sleep then repeat haha living the dream.


----------



## shaggyc (Feb 13, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> 82 here, but get back to me in July when it's 110.


I'm from Eastern NC.  I know how that feels and you can keep it.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't think I've done this in a few years but as soon as I got home off shift today, I just crashed on my couch and napped for a good 4 hours. Even a pre-nap mountain dew didn't help.


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 13, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> I don't think I've done this in a few years but as soon as I got home off shift today, I just crashed on my couch and napped for a good 4 hours. Even a pre-nap mountain dew didn't help.


 
Dang, I do this even after a no call 24


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 14, 2015)

I got my plates in the mail for the triumph finally.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 14, 2015)

It's a good thing I'm an acceptable EMT as it appears that I am a miserable mechanic/car tinkerer. If it's not outrageously basic preventative maintenance I am just useless. Todays attempt at installing a new stereo with Bluetooth and a steering wheel interface resulted in nothing but frustration and failure.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 14, 2015)

I just watched Sirens for the first time.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Feb 14, 2015)

As a huge Star Trek fan I'm so pleased to see the Tricorder come into existence ... and work! Here's a CNN story that I think you might find interesting. I could see applications for the ambulance:

http://www.cnn.com/2015/02/12/tech/mci-scanadu-tricorder/index.html

M.


----------



## Angel (Feb 14, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I just watched Sirens for the first time.



What'd you think? I think Billy is the funniest on the show....how long is that guy gonna be a third rider?
Of course im probably reading too much into it


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 14, 2015)

New service still has LP12s. I was like, "Hey! The screen is broken, it's not in color!" 

Also, no Lucas. 

#firstworldparamedicproblems


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 14, 2015)

Angel said:


> What'd you think? I think Billy is the funniest on the show....how long is that guy gonna be a third rider?
> Of course im probably reading too much into it


If you look at the episode where both trucks were on scene it looked as if both trucks had three crew.


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 14, 2015)

Nothing like getting toned out for a cardiac arrest at 5:30am when you are supposed to be off at 6am -_-


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 14, 2015)

I always prayed for those to be an obvious. Less paperwork.


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 14, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> I always prayed for those to be an obvious. Less paperwork.


 
Yeah I felt bad for my partner, he was fine with it though, more OT money.

Also, anyone have experience with the I-GELS? We just switched from king tubes to those this month, twice now that I have seen they interfere with the capno line and wont give you a reading.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 14, 2015)

Happy Valentine's Day,  everyone.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 14, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Yeah I felt bad for my partner, he was fine with it though, more OT money.
> 
> Also, anyone have experience with the I-GELS? We just switched from king tubes to those this month, twice now that I have seen they interfere with the capno line and wont give you a reading.


Pecos uses them. I hate them. I would rather have a king tube or an lma supreme.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 14, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Yeah I felt bad for my partner, he was fine with it though, more OT money.
> 
> Also, anyone have experience with the I-GELS? We just switched from king tubes to those this month, twice now that I have seen they interfere with the capno line and wont give you a reading.


We trialed them. I was not overly impressed.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 14, 2015)

Apparently the new service is getting them. Just got an email about an inservice.

And, I'm working a 24 for the first time since 2010 tomorrow. :/


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Yeah I felt bad for my partner, he was fine with it though, more OT money.
> 
> Also, anyone have experience with the I-GELS? We just switched from king tubes to those this month, twice now that I have seen they interfere with the capno line and wont give you a reading.



Recently had a 4 month pedi code and the I-gel worked great with end tidal readings in high teens. Kid was pretty small, don't know maybe end tidals fluctuate with different size I-gels


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 14, 2015)

Part of it is you're supposed to wriggle the thyroid cartlige when you insert an igel to make sure it seats itself correctly. In larger adults there are still issues getting it to seat right


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 14, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> you're supposed to wriggle the thyroid cartilage


Sounds like a first rate medical device.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 14, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Part of it is you're supposed to wriggle the thyroid cartlige when you insert an igel to make sure it seats itself correctly



Is that in the device manufacturer's literature somewhere?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 14, 2015)

Remi said:


> Is that in the device manufacturer's literature somewhere?


I'll have to look.  It came out in a clinical update for my service.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 15, 2015)

One of my class mates has used an iGel on a cardiac arrest.  They said it worked great.


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 15, 2015)

I mean theyre easier then the kings obviously, we were getting good rise and fall and good lung sounds but the end tidal wasn't working. Tried it on both of our monitors and nothing. Fire told us they had the same issue earlier in the day. We eventually switched IGELS and saved the defected one for the brass to look at later on to see whats going on with them.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 15, 2015)

I just watched a video on insertion of the iGel. It seems  pretty  straightforward. I didn't see anything about "wriggling the thyroid  cartilage ".  Seems  like it's a better or easier way to prevent  aspiration, too. But.....I've never used one, so.......


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 15, 2015)

just too fun to not share, when the commentator says 'oh my god that's disgusting'..you know it's good!






on another note i-gels are cool, easy placement and never heard of/been taught any 'wriggling' for insertion, especially since it was mainly designed to absolute minimal complications for insertion


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 15, 2015)

Seems cool.


----------



## Angel (Feb 15, 2015)

I got ROSC, then lost it, then ER got it again after I gave Epi and they did compressions....does that count?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 15, 2015)

if.there.is.a.god.please.no.more.snow.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 15, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Seems cool.


That's the same video I watched before. Really good!


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 15, 2015)

Angel said:


> I got ROSC, then lost it, then ER got it again after I gave Epi and they did compressions....does that count?


 
Do you want it to count?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 15, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> if.there.is.a.god.please.no.more.snow.


Send it to my neck of the woods!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 15, 2015)

need a new phone. well, want a new phone. coming from the htc one, no real problems with it, just dont like it anymore. I have some problems with the keyboard and the battery is getting old.  what phone should I look at and why?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 15, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> need a new phone. well, want a new phone. coming from the htc one, no real problems with it, just dont like it anymore. I have some problems with the keyboard and the battery is getting old.  what phone should I look at and why?



I just got a Galaxy S5 this morning. I've been wanting to switch from my iPhone 5 for a while. Only had it for a few hours, but I love it so far.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 15, 2015)

forgot to say that I am in no way interested in ianything.

did you consider any other phones or go straight to the s5?  On my previous go 'round I chose the htc one m8 over the sdue to the fact that I wanted to root and it seamed better for that aspect, but now I am realizing that stock ROMs are good enough for me and I am not using root features as much as I did on the past so I don't think I will be rooting my next phone.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 15, 2015)

I have an s4 and am looking at upgrading in the next month or two to either a g3 note 4 or s6... I am basing my choices based solely on the camera


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 15, 2015)

Does anybody else use Combi tubes??

King tubes are frowned upon here for the whole belief that they are overinflated and hinder perfusion (  it's believed they put too much pressure on carotid arterys)


Nasal intubations are also HUGE here. And of course the normal ET intubation.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 15, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I have an s4 and am looking at upgrading in the next month or two to either a g3 note 4 or s6... I am basing my choices based solely on the camera



see thats the thing with these phones nowadays, everyone wants different things out of their phone it hard to get advice.

Now I'm looking around I like the moto x, and I did really enjoy my moto droid mini, but my wifes moto razr was a POS.  The other thing is the htc one m8 that I have now is BIG, and it seams most of the newer phones are even bigger, and I'm not talking phablet, just regular smart phones are huge now. 

I used my phone a lot in the ambo, and then as a student.  I wonder if as a pleeb my needs will be different and I can get away with a smaller type of phone, but I don't know...the search continues.

In other news, I've barely gotten any studying done today, well, medical studying that is.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 15, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Does anybody else use Combi tubes??
> 
> *King tubes are frowned upon here for the whole belief that they are overinflated and hinder perfusion. *
> 
> ...


Or just don't over-inflate it.... 

Just Kings here. We have the option for nasal, but it's rarely performed.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 15, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Or just don't over-inflate it....
> 
> Just Kings here. We have the option for nasal, but it's rarely performed.


It's hard to tell what's "over inflating it" and whats "under inflating it" when the amount of air recommended is proving to cause perfusion problems. I'm not going to spend time screwing with the cuff hoping the seal is tight enough to now allow air to escape, but not too tight to impair perfusion.


You can attach capno to end of tube during nasal intubation and will start seeing the waves when your at the epiglottis. There's also the endotracheal tube whistle (there's a couple brands) that can be attached and whistles different sounds during inspiration/expiration when over the epiglottis. Those work great. And you can nasally intubate someone with trismus without the use of paralytic a if needed. 


I'm personally not a fan of Combi tubes. I prefer to go for the classic intubation, and if that fails, nasal.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 15, 2015)

Over-inflating it is going above the manufacturer's recommendation (which is printed on the tube and on the package). The way Kings were originally taught was to put in air until you get back pressure. Those things will take as much air as you want to put in them.

Wait, your backup airway is nasal intubation?...


----------



## Angel (Feb 15, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Do you want it to count?



I do! 
@Ewok Jerky , I have the note 4 and like it for all its capabilities but the keyboard and typing stuff is really annoying coming from the iphone. I feel like this thing auto correc to some ridiculous words, the period and voice to text is poorly placed so im always hitting them unnecessarily and it'll save typos to your learned words unless deleted. Everything else is fine for what im using it for. 
The bigger your hands the better too because I can't hold it in one hand and type and maintain a secure grip


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 15, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> did you consider any other phones or go straight to the s5?


I considered the HTC and the Droids; liked them all a lot but one of the main reasons I wanted to get away from iPhone was wanting expandable memory....and those other options don't allow for that, unfortunately.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 15, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> King tubes are frowned upon here for the whole belief that they are overinflated and hinder perfusion (  it's believed they put too much pressure on carotid arterys)



Where does that belief come from?


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 15, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Over-inflating it is going above the manufacturer's recommendation (which is printed on the tube and on the package). The way Kings were originally taught was to put in air until you get back pressure. Those things will take as much air as you want to put in them.
> 
> Wait, your backup airway is nasal intubation?...


et intubation twice before moving on.


In the place I worked prior it was three attempts at getting an et prior to moving on. 


Many use nasal as a first attempt ET. A lot use bougies as well. 



Hospitals prefer an et as opposed to a supraglottic. But of course, you get what you get.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 15, 2015)

Remi said:


> Where does that belief come from?




Studies. 

They are often overinflated and cause restricted perfusion. 


I have heard negatives on both king and combos. I'm not a fan of either. I would rather use an LMA, just as a personal preference. But combi tubes are what's used here.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 15, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Studies.
> 
> They are often overinflated and cause restricted perfusion.



I have never heard of that.

I'd be really interested in reading those studies.

If you can find citations and pass them on to me, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 15, 2015)

Remi said:


> I'd be really interested in reading those studies.
> 
> If you can find citations and pass them on to me, I would appreciate it.



Gaaah!!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 15, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 15, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 15, 2015)

This mobile site is really messing with me


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 15, 2015)

double triple post!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 15, 2015)

no kidding!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 15, 2015)

DA..DA..DA..double post


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 15, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> et intubation twice before moving on.
> 
> 
> In the place I worked prior it was three attempts at getting an et prior to moving on.
> ...



Yes, it's typically two attempts by one provider, a third by a second, then a backup airway. And yes, almost always a bougie. What I was confused about was you saying nasal intubation was your backup. That's an odd (and in my opinion, bad) choice.


COmedic17 said:


> Studies.
> 
> They are often overinflated and cause restricted perfusion.


Singular- A study. On pigs. That hasn't been repeated, especially on humans.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 15, 2015)

Remi said:


> I just got a Galaxy S5 this morning. I've been wanting to switch from my iPhone 5 for a while. Only had it for a few hours, but I love it so far.


I have an S5. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the phone tips.

Just found out that we are getting another half a foot of snow on Tuesday when I need to drive 70 miles to take my board exam


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 15, 2015)

I've decided it's way better to be working as a paramedic because I like to, rather than I HAVE to.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 15, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Yes, it's typically two attempts by one provider, a third by a second, then a backup airway. And yes, almost always a bougie. What I was confused about was you saying nasal intubation was your backup. That's an odd (and in my opinion, bad) choice.
> 
> Singular- A study. On pigs. That hasn't been repeated, especially on humans.





A third attempt by what other provider? 
If your the only medic, that's it. Two attempts at ET ( oral, then nasal, or whatever ) then goes to supraglottic.

Perhaps you feel nasal is a poor choice because your not as comfortable with it. Here, they are just as common as oral ET intubation. There are even some statistics saying they have a higher success rate, but I think that can be debated on wether the medics are trained to use that method or not, and what kind of test group was used to determine those statistics. 



But here's some studies on disadvantages of king tubes that are not based on pigs or other livestock, more based on tongue engorgement after extended king tube usage.

http://www.researchgate.net/publica...nged_use_of_the_King-LT_laryngeal_tube_device



And you are correct. The experiments were preformed on pigs. Much in the same way a lot of medication is first tried on animals prior to humans. Pigs were chosen for having a similar (notice I said similar, not identical) anatomy with the vascular system in the esophagus. And the results did show decreased perfusion. 

Secondly, I'm not a medical director. I didn't chose Combi over king. I stated we used Combi, and the reason as to why it was chosen for us to use Combi over king. As I stated prior, there are disadvantages and advantages to every supraglottic Airway. People are naturally going to prefer the one they use the most and have the most experience with- or feel the most comfortable using.

An airway is an airway.

.......but at the end of the day the hospital is going to pull that sucker out and drop an ET regardless.


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 15, 2015)

This guy took a walk today. 6 months before I can walk unassisted has turned into 6 weeks. Did a mile today before I called it quits. Don't even have a horrible limp. My 6:16 mile turned into about 20 minutes though 
Im disappointed that the scaphoid fx is taking so damned long though. Still another 2 weeks before PT for that. Severely limited ROM still. Almost no ability to extend the wrist. 
Good luck on the board @Ewok Jerky
Hopefully the drive isn't too bad.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 15, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> A third attempt by what other provider?
> If your the only medic, that's it. Two attempts at ET ( oral, then nasal, or whatever ) then goes to supraglottic.
> 
> Perhaps you feel nasal is a poor choice because your not as comfortable with it. Here, they are just as common as oral ET intubation. There are even some statistics saying they have a higher success rate, but I think that can be debated on wether the medics are trained to use that method or not, and what kind of test group was used to determine those statistics.
> ...


In a lot of systems across the US (maybe not yours) there is more than one medic on scene. We can have up to 6 medics all on scene of a general 911 call. It all depends on staffing of the ambulance (we have some dual Medoc units) and the fire department (fire go on all medical aids here. Can have no medics or can have 4 medics).


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone else disappointed by the SNL 40 special? Im liking the NBA all-star game better...


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 15, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> In a lot of systems across the US (maybe not yours) there is more than one medic on scene. We can have up to 6 medics all on scene of a general 911 call. It all depends on staffing of the ambulance (we have some dual Medoc units) and the fire department (fire go on all medical aids here. Can have no medics or can have 4 medics).




More then one medic would be nice. EMTs here have IV certs which helps.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 15, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> But here's some studies on disadvantages of king tubes that are not based on pigs or other livestock, more based on tongue engorgement after extended king tube usage.
> 
> http://www.researchgate.net/publica...nged_use_of_the_King-LT_laryngeal_tube_device
> 
> ...



When I asked where the belief that overinflation causes issues comes from, it was a sincere question.....I wasn't being a smartass. I try to stay up on the airway literature and have never heard of any studies showing that overinflation of SGA's causes problems in the emergency setting, as you stated. Of course there will be isolated cases here and there, such as the one you posted above, but I've never seen anything that establishes a problem with the basic design or proper use of any of these devices.

The swine study is interesting and academically important, but really offers no cause for concern at all as far as using these devices in humans. It was very small study to begin with - just nine animals - and it is important to note that these pigs were both well anesthetized and _in cardiac arrest_. In other words, an extremely low-flow state to begin with. So if this study were transferrable to humans, it would only apply to those in cardiac arrest, not to someone with a blood pressure. There have been several studies looking at outcomes of SGA vs. ETT in human cardiac arrest; none that I'm aware of show any clinically important advantage to either over the other.


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 15, 2015)

Everyone on the road took their stupid pill this morning. Every call multiple different times people lose their brain when they see an ambulance coming their way. They should add lights and sirens behind people in driving tests to get their license.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 15, 2015)

Remi said:


> When I asked where the belief that overinflation causes issues comes from, it was a sincere question.....I wasn't being a smartass. I try to stay up on the airway literature and have never heard of any studies showing that overinflation of SGA's causes problems in the emergency setting, as you stated. Of course there will be isolated cases here and there, such as the one you posted above, but I've never seen anything that establishes a problem with the basic design or proper use of any of these devices.
> 
> The swine study is interesting and academically important, but really offers no cause for concern at all as far as using these devices in humans. It was very small study to begin with - just nine animals - and it is important to note that these pigs were both well anesthetized and _in cardiac arrest_. In other words, an extremely low-flow state to begin with. So if this study were transferrable to humans, it would only apply to those in cardiac arrest, not to someone with a blood pressure. There have been several studies looking at outcomes of SGA vs. ETT in human cardiac arrest; none that I'm aware of show any clinically important advantage to either over the other.


I didn't think you were being a smartness, sorry if that's how I came across. 

But Like I said, all airways have disadvantages. LMAs supposedly cause decreased perfusion as well. Combi tubes are proven to take longer to place (by just seconds, but more time none the less). I think it's really a game of "pick your poison". But the decreased perfusion theory is why kings aren't used here. Many places use kings because they are faster to place. But at the end, any airway is better then no airway. i like LMAs. No idea why I like them. I think it's because they look like comfy little throat pillows *shrugs*.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 16, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> I didn't think you were being a smartness, sorry if that's how I came across.
> 
> But Like I said, all airways have disadvantages. LMAs supposedly cause decreased perfusion as well. Combi tubes are proven to take longer to place (by just seconds, but more time none the less). I think it's really a game of "pick your poison". But the decreased perfusion theory is why kings aren't used here. Many places use kings because they are faster to place. But at the end, any airway is better then no airway. i like LMAs. No idea why I like them. I think it's because they look like comfy little throat pillows *shrugs*.



We are dumping our Combi-Tubes for Kings as the Kings apparently are less likely to cause airway trauma. Kings are also easier to insert, though I don't think that's a great line of thinking.

Also has NTI a backup airway? If they aren't breathing isn't that kind of a rule out for one? It's an option here but most of those patients just get RSIed.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 16, 2015)

It snowed here today finally. We went on a minor TA in a canyon and then had a tour bus get stuck across both lanes behind us and a four vehicle wreck involving a plow in front of us so we spent close to three hours just hanging out in the snow. Hooray?


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 16, 2015)

Tigger said:


> We are dumping our Combi-Tubes for Kings as the Kings apparently are less likely to cause airway trauma. Kings are also easier to insert, though I don't think that's a great line of thinking.
> 
> Also has NTI a backup airway? If they aren't breathing isn't that kind of a rule out for one? It's an option here but most of those patients just get RSIed.


We don't have paralytics. It's first line for  intubation when you don't have oral access (trismus,etc). It can also be done in people with intact gag reflexes.  It can be done in patients with a CHF exacterbation while sitting, since they won't tolerate laying flat.  obviously contraindicated in facial trauma  (same contraindications as an NPA). They do need to have spontaneous respirations to nasally intubate. So its not used in codes. But in codes oral intubation usually works fine ( no gag reflex, etc). If not, supraglottic. But in living people, nasal typically works fine if you had a failed oral intubation attempt. If that makes sense.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 16, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Im disappointed that the scaphoid fx is taking so damned long though. Still another 2 weeks before PT for that. Severely limited ROM still. Almost no ability to extend the wrist.
> Good luck on the board @Ewok Jerky
> Hopefully the drive isn't too bad.


Go easy on that wrist, the rate of non union for scaphoid fractures is pretty high, depending on the location of the fracture as much as 50%. And the treatment is more surgery.


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Go easy on that wrist, the rate of non union for scaphoid fractures is pretty high, depending on the location of the fracture as much as 50%. And the treatment is more surgery.


See? It'd be nice if I was told this by my surgeon. He hasn't even seen me again since my surgery. Every time I go in, he has his MA ask the questions, relay it to him, then has the MA tell me. One occasion I had a PA, who could at least tell me most of the stuff. 
All they told me to do was minimal weight bearing, try to do full ROM in the fingers and minimal movement of wrist when out of the brace. I've been limiting it as much as possible, but every morning I get up and stretch and that's always when I realize ha. 
I'm trying to find all the info I can. Originally I was told surgery, soft brace for two weeks and Id be fine. Never was informed of any high chance of reoperation or anything. So I'm kinda finding out myself as I go along.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 16, 2015)

Did they fix the scaphoid Fx or cast it?

Depending on where the fracture line is it its hard to say what the risk is.  Distal fxs have a better blood supply than waist and proximal fxs and thus heal quicker.  Definitely keep those fingers moving, but I would not lift anything heavier than a toothbrush with that hand.  Maybe a few weeks out (your probly almost 6 weeks now?) I would start moving the wrist but no lifting until OKed by ortho or PT.  Scaphoid fxs can bite you in the bite 5 years down the road with avascular necrosis (AVN), scaphoid nonunion advanced collapse (SNAC wrist), and arthritis. As long as you are being followed I am sure they would catch it if it wasn't healing, its the bozos that fall off the radar that come back in 5 years and wonder why their wrist doesn't work anymore.

AAOS
http://orthoinfo.aaos.org/topic.cfm?topic=A00012

Orthobullets
http://www.orthobullets.com/hand/6034/scaphoid-fracture
http://www.orthobullets.com/hand/12119/snac-scaphoid-nonunion-advanced-collapse

Wheeless
http://www.wheelessonline.com/ortho/scaphoid_scaphoid_fracture
http://www.wheelessonline.com/ortho/scaphoid_nonunion


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 16, 2015)

All I can think of is that bones "poem" someone posted earlier.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 16, 2015)

I am happy for 3/6/15, but dread today.


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 16, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> We don't have paralytics. It's first line for  intubation when you don't have oral access (trismus,etc). It can also be done in people with intact gag reflexes.  It can be done in patients with a CHF exacterbation while sitting, since they won't tolerate laying flat.  obviously contraindicated in facial trauma  (same contraindications as an NPA). They do need to have spontaneous respirations to nasally intubate. So its not used in codes. But in codes oral intubation usually works fine ( no gag reflex, etc). If not, supraglottic. But in living people, nasal typically works fine if you had a failed oral intubation attempt. If that makes sense.


We have the same nasal ETI protocol up here, no paralytics.


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 16, 2015)

Started off in a soft brace, 2 weeks later was casted. Surgical repair 3 days later, then casted for 2 more weeks. Then a new brace that limits thumb movement. 
I'm not entirely sure how my follow up is going to work. My hip surgeon actually is a col that does processing for MEPS and were trying to work out my enlistment details.


----------



## Angel (Feb 16, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> I am happy for 3/6/15, but dread today.



whats that?


----------



## Angel (Feb 16, 2015)

got our butts handed to us last night. Got off almost 2 hours late....not a fan...ONE more shift then some days off!


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 16, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> I am happy for 3/6/15, but dread today.


I'm assuming a ~2 week notice and then first day of a new job?


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 16, 2015)

Going into storm deployment mode tonight. I'm working my first 24 since 2012 and it's a reverse :/ Cooler is packed, movies loaded onto iPad, Kindle is charged, and I'm ready to do this thing!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 16, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Going into storm deployment mode tonight. I'm working my first 24 since 2012 and it's a reverse :/ Cooler is packed, movies loaded onto iPad, Kindle is charged, and I'm ready to do this thing!



Going in at night for a 24 sucks. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 16, 2015)

@chaz90 At a fire station?


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 16, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> @chaz90 At a fire station?


Not yet. Medic stations fully crewed for now. Potential to change, but normal operations at the moment.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 16, 2015)

Remi said:


> Going in at night for a 24 sucks. Stay warm and safe.


yup


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 16, 2015)

Enjoy that. It was only 65 today. I had to wear a hoodie when I washed my truck this afternoon.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 16, 2015)

Soooo close to it snowing here. I just wanna see the white stuff once a winter. The iPhone literally shows "32 degrees. Freezing rain". The fudge is freezing rain???


----------



## Meursault (Feb 16, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> "32 degrees. Freezing rain". The fudge is freezing rain???


Oh, my sweet summer child...


----------



## PeacefulIce (Feb 16, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Soooo close to it snowing here. I just wanna see the white stuff once a winter. The iPhone literally shows "32 degrees. Freezing rain". The fudge is freezing rain???.



What I've not understood is how something can fall as liquid when the temperature is below freezing. However it's possible, I'm sitting in the middle of a winter storm compromised of freezing rain. I'd much prefer snow...


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 16, 2015)

2 weeks notice in...12k pay raise, pension, benefits, sweet protocols and excellent ethic.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 16, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> 2 weeks notice in...12k pay raise, pension, benefits, sweet protocols and excellent ethic.



I'm starting the pool. I say <6 months.


----------



## triemal04 (Feb 16, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> I'm starting the pool. I say <6 months.


4 months.  Do I hear double or nothing?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 16, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> I'm starting the pool. I say <6 months.


I'll give it 8 months..... give or take 6 months..


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 16, 2015)

About an hour away from finishing off a 36 hour shift (Ok well technically a 24 hour shift straight into my normal 12 but still  ). Yesterday was brutal...14 calls total, 7 of those dispatched after 11pm. Today's been better, 5 calls so far. Definitely will be glad to get off lol. Our dept has guys volunteer to help cook breakfast at a local shelter, and I signed up for that last week, so waking up at 4am for that won't exactly be fun, but at least I'll get to go home and sleep after getting some much needed volunteer hours



Ewok Jerky said:


> if.there.is.a.god.please.no.more.snow.





FireWA1 said:


> Send it to my neck of the woods!


No, send it to our aquifers, I just love how we're in a record drought while the rest of the country has too much water...if they can build transcontinental oil pipelines, why can't they build something where excess water/snow from the east coast can be pumped to the west? If someone could figure out a way to make money off that I bet it'd be done in a heartbeat lol



Chewy20 said:


> Everyone on the road took their stupid pill this morning. Every call multiple different times people lose their brain when they see an ambulance coming their way. They should add lights and sirens behind people in driving tests to get their license.


I've actually said it before to my partners (usually just after witnessing someone doing something incredibly stupid while we're responding) that just like our certs, a drivers license renewal needs to have CE's and a refresher course requirement lol


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 16, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> 2 weeks notice in...12k pay raise, pension, benefits, sweet protocols and excellent ethic.


Donde?


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 16, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> I'm starting the pool. I say <6 months.


 
Until? Let me in on this


----------



## TRSpeed (Feb 16, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> I'm starting the pool. I say <6 months.


Haha idk this might be it. 
It's a new yrs resolution for rocket. try to stay at your employer for a complete yr.


But that being said. I'm going for <6 mo


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes, this is exactly what I was hoping to see from my anteroseptal STEMI patient who keeps asking if he's going to die as we try to make it to the PCI capable facility 30 miles away in a blizzard at 0430. 

"Sir, please advise your heart to knock off these funny looking beats and runs of v tach and cooperate for the next 30 minutes or so."

Good call though!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 17, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Yes, this is exactly what I was hoping to see from my anteroseptal STEMI patient who keeps asking if he's going to die as we try to make it to the PCI capable facility 30 miles away in a blizzard at 0430.
> 
> "Sir, please advise your heart to knock off these funny looking beats and runs of v tach and cooperate for the next 30 minutes or so."
> 
> Good call though!



Does anyone's protocols call for lido or amio anymore in situations such as this?


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 17, 2015)

Remi said:


> Does anyone's protocols call for lido or amio anymore in situations such as this?


It would have to be sustained for us to administer amiodarone. If I noticed more of these runs I would have consulted with med control regarding his preference on 150 mg of Amiodarone (or lidocaine if he were feeling frisky I suppose). In this case, soothing words, crossed fingers, and slightly more O2 managed to chase the cardiac demons away for the remainder of my time with the patient.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 17, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> It would have to be sustained for us to administer amiodarone. If I noticed more of these runs I would have consulted with med control regarding his preference on 150 mg of Amiodarone (or lidocaine if he were feeling frisky I suppose). In this case, soothing words, crossed fingers, and slightly more O2 managed to chase the cardiac demons away for the remainder of my time with the patient.



If you had gotten Lido orders, you would have been Paramedic of the Year. And what's "sustained" in that case? A couple of runs of couplets? A run of 10?


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 17, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> If you had gotten Lido orders, you would have been Paramedic of the Year. And what's "sustained" in that case? A couple of runs of couplets? A run of 10?


I guess opinions may vary on what sustained means. I saw these runs happen twice several minutes apart before seemingly temporarily resolving. Each was ~4-5 beats, and the patient didn't seem to notice either. I think if there started to be more of them you could probably get away with running 150 mg of amiodarone without even calling in for orders. I think I probably could have called in for orders (or just done it) for my 2 episodes and some docs may have wanted it while others didn't. 

And yes, the lidocaine orders would have been exceedingly unlikely. I wouldn't even have cared to ask and I don't know if any of the med control docs are huge proponents of lidocaine in the battle of the antiarrythmics.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 17, 2015)

What was that?


----------



## PeacefulIce (Feb 17, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> What was that?



I didn't do it!!!


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 17, 2015)

It was weird. I could see site statistics. Were we hacked @Chimpie ?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 17, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> It was weird. I could see site statistics. Were we hacked @Chimpie ?


I imagine it was just due to the site upgrades. They posted a warning on the Facebook at least.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 17, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I imagine it was just due to the site upgrades. They posted a warning on the Facebook at least.


Guess it would help if I had a Facebook...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 18, 2015)

Remi said:


> Does anyone's protocols call for lido or amio anymore in situations such as this?


I can hang amio on standing orders for runs of VT

We carry lidocaine but I'd have to call for it and it'd be rare for a MD here to grant the request, they really like amio for whatever reason.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2015)

Remi said:


> Does anyone's protocols call for lido or amio anymore in situations such as this?


We can call for orders for either amio or lido in symptomatic tachycardia with pulses. So if we were talking to the right doctor and pleaded our case we could get orders for it.


----------



## Angel (Feb 18, 2015)

Sacramento county has standing orders for amio 150 over 10 mins for pulsing asymptomatic vtach
Where I work we can only give it (standing) post ROSC if vtach and not already given


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 18, 2015)

Angel said:


> Sacramento county has standing orders for amio 150 over 10 mins for pulsing asymptomatic vtach
> Where I work we can only give it (standing) post ROSC if vtach and not already given


and not already given? Generally hanging a maintenance drip is standard in ROSC if conversion after administration during the arrest. Just seems odd to me that you wouldn't hang a drip in a ROSC patient after administering amio during the arrest but everywhere is different. I believe the AHA guidelines are to hang it if it was administered during the arrest. 

We can hang it post VF/VT ROSC even if we haven't administered it if they continue to have runs post-ROSC.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 18, 2015)

In other news...my app was accepted for the ALS non-transport FD here. Testing starts at the end of the month. Also have my last two interviews for TEMS the beginning of next week. 

TEMS is my dream but Fire is a great career move...


----------



## Aprz (Feb 18, 2015)

I caught the cold.


----------



## Angel (Feb 18, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> and not already given? Generally hanging a maintenance drip is standard in ROSC if conversion after administration during the arrest. Just seems odd to me that you wouldn't hang a drip in a ROSC patient after administering amio during the arrest but everywhere is different. I believe the AHA guidelines are to hang it if it was administered during the arrest.
> 
> We can hang it post VF/VT ROSC even if we haven't administered it if they continue to have runs post-ROSC.



Correct, we can only give (in rosc) if we did not in the initial arrest.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 18, 2015)

Remi said:


> Does anyone's protocols call for lido or amio anymore in situations such as this?



Yep. Standing orders for either Lido, Procanimide or Amio, both bolus and drips. (I was told nobody uses the Procanimide or Lido much. Just the "old school" medics.)


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 18, 2015)

Getting bombarded with snow right now.  Its ridiculous.  Finally made it into work for 8 hours, and then home to study for the fire mid-term for tomorrow.

Joseph


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 18, 2015)

Angel said:


> Sacramento county has standing orders for amio 150 over 10 mins for pulsing asymptomatic vtach
> Where I work we can only give it (standing) post ROSC if vtach and not already given





Handsome Robb said:


> and not already given? Generally hanging a maintenance drip is standard in ROSC if conversion after administration during the arrest. Just seems odd to me that you wouldn't hang a drip in a ROSC patient after administering amio during the arrest but everywhere is different. I believe the AHA guidelines are to hang it if it was administered during the arrest.
> 
> We can hang it post VF/VT ROSC even if we haven't administered it if they continue to have runs post-ROSC.


Sacramento does things a bit differently. To get Amio in Sac County, your patient has to be either in arrest (shockable rythm) (300 mg bolus then 150 mg bolus) or initially unstable tachycardia where you get shocked up to 3x, then if the QRS is still wide, you get amio - 150 mg over 10 min or 150 mg bolus  followed by a shock (stable / unstable). No post ROSC amio in and of itself. I suspect that they expect that post ROSC, if your patient then presents with a dysrythmia, you'll implement the appropriate dysrythmia protocol.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 19, 2015)

Great...the ExxonMobil refinery in Torrance blew up this morning, gas is already shooting up at least 10c/gal, prob gonna go up even more tomorrow....Fortunately only 4 minor injuries reported. And the fire was knocked out with what sounds like "only" a 2nd alarm so it def could have been a lot worse. It's funny, the Gerber Ambulance station where I used to work is (was*) pretty much right next door to the refinery, seeing the burn off flare was a common site on my drive home

*was because Gerber has gone bye bye and is now out of business not because the explosion did anything to it lol


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 19, 2015)

-30 windchill this morning, cuts clear through ya'.  

Joseph


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 19, 2015)

JosephDurham said:


> -30 windchill this morning, cuts clear through ya'.
> 
> Joseph


 
I'd rather eat sand.


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah it's miserable here in Ohio.  Colleges are closing, my sons school has closed.  We have had around 15" in 2 days.   Now heading to work and then fire class, if it doesn't get canceled.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 19, 2015)

It's been a little chilly here the past few days too. Got down to 60. Brr lol


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 19, 2015)

I feel bad for you guys lol


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 19, 2015)

Poor Boston EMS will resume responses in May or June.


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 19, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Poor Boston EMS will resume responses in May or June.


 
lol luckily it is not a unit in service.


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 19, 2015)

"Expect white out conditions"


----------



## MkVity (Feb 19, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Poor Boston EMS will resume responses in May or June.



Did I see that on http://instagram.com/emtlife  or was it on https://twitter.com/emtlife where's @Chimpie ???


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 19, 2015)

Really  nice here in Az. Just finished a great hike.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 19, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Really  nice here in Az. Just finished a great hike.


Looks cold. Better bring a jacket.


----------



## redundantbassist (Feb 19, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Really  nice here in Az. Just finished a great hike.


I'm so jelly. It's -2 here.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 19, 2015)

I just found out that my best friend from childhood passed away. It just doesn't seem right for someone so young to die.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 19, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I just found out that my best friend from childhood passed away. It just doesn't seem right for someone so young to die.


I'm sorry for your loss V.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 19, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I'm sorry for your loss V.


Thanks, Bru.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 20, 2015)

MkVity said:


> Did I see that on http://instagram.com/emtlife  or was it on https://twitter.com/emtlife where's @Chimpie ???


Instagram


----------



## Aprz (Feb 21, 2015)

I am going full time.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 21, 2015)

Working my 24 with freshly removed wisdom teeth was/is a regrettable decision. What I would do for some opioid pain medication the toradol that the ER doc gave me is only barely knocking the edge down.


----------



## Angel (Feb 21, 2015)

Oi...I almost made that mistake once! Vicodin didn't touch the pain until paired with Tylenol...


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 21, 2015)

Worked a shift a couple days after getting braces. Nobody said it was going to hurt to eat solids for a week after. Liquid diets suck for working shifts


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 21, 2015)

Anyone up for a cookout? Hahahha.   Snowed another 4" overnight, now freezing rain.  At least another 4" by the end of the day.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 21, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Working my 24 with freshly removed wisdom teeth was/is a regrettable decision. What I would do for some opioid pain medication the toradol that the ER doc gave me is only barely knocking the edge down.



Do they normally prescribe narcs after wisdom teeth? I had all 4 of mine out when I was younger and I think all I took was ibuprofen. 

I know it's normal to hurt some and feel like crap in general, but there might be something wrong if you are hurting that much?


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 21, 2015)

Remi said:


> Do they normally prescribe narcs after wisdom teeth? I had all 4 of mine out when I was younger and I think all I took was ibuprofen.
> 
> I know it's normal to hurt some and feel like crap in general, but there might be something wrong if you are hurting that much?



My mrs manages a dental office, shes had 2 root canals done and is on hydrocodone herself at the moment...joys of babysitting.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 21, 2015)

Angel said:


> Oi...I almost made that mistake once! Vicodin didn't touch the pain until paired with Tylenol...


...Vicodin already has acetaminophen in it. Gotta be careful when you start stacking more Tylenol on top of it.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 21, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Working my 24 with freshly removed wisdom teeth was/is a regrettable decision. What I would do for some opioid pain medication the toradol that the ER doc gave me is only barely knocking the edge down.


Think you managed to get dry socket? I did after I got my wisdom teeth out and was on a hiking trip to Rocky Mountain National Park with my girlfriend's family. I didn't bring my Vicodin since it didn't hurt badly at first and that turned out to be a bad choice. Those were some long days. 

On the plus side, you can always call 911 at 0300 for a prescription pain med refill at the ED


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 21, 2015)

Ok folks...some help please!...I'm writing a short story set in Chicago about an FF, and being a Kiwi that is no mean feat! 
I'm assume a number of you EMS folk work with the FD. So I thought I'd ask you on here!....
What sort of meals do you get served up while on shift? ...Something that is commonly dished up!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 21, 2015)

enjoynz said:


> Ok folks...some help please!...I'm writing a short story set in Chicago about an FF, and being a Kiwi that is no mean feat!
> I'm assume a number of you EMS folk work with the FD. So I thought I'd ask you on here!....
> What sort of meals do you get served up while on shift? ...Something that is commonly dished up!


Steak is a common one. There is only one way to cook a steak.


----------



## Angel (Feb 21, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> ...Vicodin already has acetaminophen in it. Gotta be careful when you start stacking more Tylenol on top of it.



Ha, the stupid nurse told me to! I guess im ok this was a couple year's ago but I didn't even think about that. I was literally in tears the pain was so bad...I instantly regretting getting it done tbh


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Feb 21, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Steak is a common one. There is only one way to cook a steak.


What no George Foreman grill????


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 21, 2015)

Burritomedic1127 said:


> What no George Foreman grill????


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 21, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Steak is a common one. There is only one way to cook a steak.


Here you go....this what I have written.......just for you!

Back at the station one of the crew cooked up steak and fries.

Franco was looking forward to chowing down on his dinner. He had got really cold on the last job and a hot meal was a welcoming sight. Sadly, that wasn’t going to happen. The minute he took his knife and cut through the succulent slice of beef, another call came in to attend a fire at an apartment building a few blocks from the station.

“One of these days at meal time, I’m going to cut the power to that @#$%^ thing!’ he stated loudly, as he scrapped his chair back with force and followed the rest of the crew to the truck. He knew by the time he got back to the steak it would be as tough as his leather boots.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Feb 21, 2015)

Grillzzz


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 21, 2015)

enjoynz said:


> Here you go....this what I have written.......just for you!
> 
> Back at the station one of the crew cooked up steak and fries.
> 
> ...



This stuff always cracks me up, the phrasing is so distinctly un-American. With only three graphs, it clear that it was written by someone not in the states.


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 21, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> This stuff always cracks me up, the phrasing is so distinctly un-American. With only three graphs, it clear that it was written by someone not in the states.


Ok... so how would you write it? Given that I have already run this by an ex-FF from Ohio!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 21, 2015)

Firefighters in the US don't "attend" fires. In the US, we don't normally say "at meal time". And "cut the power" is a distinctly British turn of phrase. 

Back at the station, a couple of the rescue guys had grilled steaks and just pulled foil wrapped baked potatoes out of the oven.

Franco was looking forward to dinner, that last job had been pretty cold and he still couldn't feel the tips of his toes. Sadly, a hot meal wasn't in the plans for tonight. Just as he picked up his fork and knife, the bells started to bong, this time for a structure fire in an apartment complex, where residents were known for burning trash in the stairwells. 

"Christ!," Franco exclaimed as he scraped his chair back from the table angrily. "One of these days I'm going to rip the wires out of that ****ing thing" as he glanced balefully at the squawking PA speaker on the wall.


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 21, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Firefighters in the US don't "attend" fires. In the US, we don't normally say "at meal time". And "cut the power" is a distinctly British turn of phrase.
> 
> Back at the station, a couple of the rescue guys had grilled steaks and just pulled foil wrapped baked potatoes out of the oven.
> 
> ...



Well thanks for the heads up...I'll take that into consideration...given that it may well be read on Youtube by an American! But if I use all your words it is not my work!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 21, 2015)

Very true, but it's one of those little things... Like "50 shades of Grey", written by a Brit, set in Seattle. The incongruancies (among other things) made it a tough read. 

But, it was immensely popular, so what do I know. Hahaha.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 21, 2015)

I'd take the steak with me and eat it on the way. No knife need. Just hold it with gloves and eat it like a sandwich. If I couldn't take it with me for some reason, I'd still sneak in a bite or two.


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 21, 2015)

Was just informed I passed my fire 1 midterm!


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 21, 2015)

Well. I bought my first big boy car today. 2000 Infiniti g20t, sr20de with a 5 speed. 160k miles, clutch replaced last month, newish tires, rides pretty great. Bose system already installed and working ac. I forgot how nice those two things are after a year of motorcycles only. 
My girly is making me take her on a date for the first time in ever though... She's always driven since she won't ride on a bike. Driving a date? I don't think I've ever done that...


----------



## Angel (Feb 21, 2015)

Well aren't you growing up?!?


----------



## TRSpeed (Feb 21, 2015)

Well we got a new medical director .... everyone is very excited about him. he has already given his phone number and email to some medics to get together and talk about some changes and there input. So far he said he wants to be up to the modern times and c spine is out of here )) excited to see what happens in this coming yr.

Also he used to be on the ambo like us  and flight )


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 21, 2015)

Angel said:


> Well aren't you growing up?!?


So I keep hearing...
I'm not entirely convinced that's a good thing 
Hahaha


----------



## Fire51 (Feb 21, 2015)

IF everything goes according to plan, I should be in paramedic school by the end of this year!


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 21, 2015)

enjoynz said:


> Ok folks...some help please!...I'm writing a short story set in Chicago about an FF, and being a Kiwi that is no mean feat!
> I'm assume a number of you EMS folk work with the FD. So I thought I'd ask you on here!....
> What sort of meals do you get served up while on shift? ...Something that is commonly dished up!


Whatever we buy from the store, prep and cook up for ourselves. Meals on duty are our own (the crews) responsibility. In other words the city and department don't provide us meals. Typically there's a rotating roster of who on the crew is on cooking duty and they'll plan a meal, the crew (either the engine company or the ambulance) will go to the store, buy food using cash pooled from everyone  (my station it's 8 bucks per person for dinner). If it gets too busy in the afternoon/ early evening to prep/cook it's not terribly uncommon for a crew to cut their losses and just eat out instead! 

OK I did just notice your sameple paragraph...not too bad, though the second "Americanized" version does read better though there's still some regional slang, here it's the tones went off ("the bells bonged" sounds weird as heck to me lol) so no idea how exactly they'd word that in whatever part of the country you have in mind...if you can make the trip at all I'm sure they'd love to have you drop on by


----------



## One Confused EMT (Feb 22, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Well. I bought my first big boy car today. 2000 Infiniti g20t, sr20de with a 5 speed. 160k miles, clutch replaced last month, newish tires, rides pretty great. Bose system already installed and working ac. I forgot how nice those two things are after a year of motorcycles only.
> My girly is making me take her on a date for the first time in ever though... She's always driven since she won't ride on a bike. Driving a date? I don't think I've ever done that...




What kind of bike do you ride?


----------



## Aprz (Feb 22, 2015)

I am kinda b


Jim37F said:


> Whatever we buy from the store, prep and cook up for ourselves. Meals on duty are our own (the crews) responsibility. In other words the city and department don't provide us meals. Typically there's a rotating roster of who on the crew is on cooking duty and they'll plan a meal, the crew (either the engine company or the ambulance) will go to the store, buy food using cash pooled from everyone  (my station it's 8 bucks per person for dinner). If it gets too busy in the afternoon/ early evening to prep/cook it's not terribly uncommon for a crew to cut their losses and just eat out instead!
> 
> OK I did just notice your sameple paragraph...not too bad, though the second "Americanized" version does read better though there's still some regional slang, here it's the tones went off ("the bells bonged" sounds weird as heck to me lol) so no idea how exactly they'd word that in whatever part of the country you have in mind...if you can make the trip at all I'm sure they'd love to have you drop on by


Yep, "tone" or "page" is what I hear in my area.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 22, 2015)

Angel said:


> Oi...I almost made that mistake once! Vicodin didn't touch the pain until paired with Tylenol...


vicodin has tylenol in it..


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 22, 2015)

One confused dude said:


> What kind of bike do you ride?


I bought a 2013 triumph street triple the day after Christmas this year. Overstock model so they had it marked down.


----------



## One Confused EMT (Feb 22, 2015)

9D4 said:


> I bought a 2013 triumph street triple the day after Christmas this year. Overstock model so they had it marked down.



You live in the city? How is it riding a bike in the city? I am moving soon and I was considering buying either a 2015 Harley 1200 custom or a 2015 Indian Scout.


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 22, 2015)

Daytona 500 today, can't wait to kick off the beginning of the race season!!


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 22, 2015)

One confused dude said:


> You live in the city? How is it riding a bike in the city? I am moving soon and I was considering buying either a 2015 Harley 1200 custom or a 2015 Indian Scout.


I've moved about 5 times in the past year, so I've had to deal with riding from rural areas, suburbs and riding in central phoenix. 
City riding isn't that bad. Sitting in 110 degrees with an exhaust that let off right under my seat in stand still traffic... That was the only time it bothered me. 
As far as  regular city driving, it's really not bad. Just have to pay a lot more attention. The two times that cagers will merge into you in my experience is congested city driving or the on ramp to freeways. 
I'm not too familiar with Harley's. I'm a fan of Indians, Polaris is doing a good job of improving their line up in my mind. The new dark horse styling is amazing to me. If a ton out of my price range. 
I've ridden one Harley and I wouldn't of liked to of done it in congested traffic. Too heavy to flick out of the way, front brake was mushy... Just wasn't my favorite.
I'm completely biased though since I've only had a sport bike or a naked bike.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 22, 2015)

Remi said:


> Do they normally prescribe narcs after wisdom teeth? I had all 4 of mine out when I was younger and I think all I took was ibuprofen.
> 
> I know it's normal to hurt some and feel like crap in general, but there might be something wrong if you are hurting that much?


Apparently everyone gets a script for 30?

It's much better today. I think being in and out of the trucks all day for inspections made the swelling much much worse. And when you have no calls and nothing to think about, things start to hurt more.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 22, 2015)

30 for wisdom teeth? sweet deal. I would think 10 should be plenty, maybe 15.


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 22, 2015)

Getting ready to start their engines!!!!!   So exciting    Anyone else a diehard nascar fan?   Who's your driver?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 22, 2015)

Lots of left hand turns? no thanks. I'm waiting for real racing to start lol


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 22, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Whatever we buy from the store, prep and cook up for ourselves. Meals on duty are our own (the crews) responsibility. In other words the city and department don't provide us meals. Typically there's a rotating roster of who on the crew is on cooking duty and they'll plan a meal, the crew (either the engine company or the ambulance) will go to the store, buy food using cash pooled from everyone  (my station it's 8 bucks per person for dinner). If it gets too busy in the afternoon/ early evening to prep/cook it's not terribly uncommon for a crew to cut their losses and just eat out instead!
> 
> OK I did just notice your sameple paragraph...not too bad, though the second "Americanized" version does read better though there's still some regional slang, here it's the tones went off ("the bells bonged" sounds weird as heck to me lol) so no idea how exactly they'd word that in whatever part of the country you have in mind...if you can make the trip at all I'm sure they'd love to have you drop on by



lol...Thanks for your input Jim37F.....I have revised some of the script....and yes, I now know you 'respond' to fires, you don't 'attend' them! (This story is set in Chicago.IL)....so if there is anyone from that area that is happy to help me with any other questions I might have about your service..I'd be grateful if you could private message me! Cheers Joy


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 22, 2015)

JosephDurham said:


> Daytona 500 today, can't wait to kick off the beginning of the race season!!


And of course it's drill weekend!


----------



## exodus (Feb 23, 2015)

Officially moving to night shift. 1700-0500.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 23, 2015)

What the hell nm? Last week me and the girlfriend were sitting in a hot spring pool and it was 70 degrees outside.  Tomorrow it will be raining and barely 40. Guess it's turning back to winter


----------



## Aprz (Feb 23, 2015)

exodus said:


> Officially moving to night shift. 1700-0500.


That was my favorite time to work! I'm about to start working the total opposite though, 0500-1700, ugh.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 23, 2015)

Y'all should check out the Wal-mart wages thread.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 23, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Y'all should check out the Wal-mart wages thread.


I'm sure they will see it under New Posts.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 23, 2015)

Diploma came in the mail today...will feel much better when I get my board exam results though.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 23, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Diploma came in the mail today...will feel much better when I get my board exam results though.


When are those expected to come?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 23, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> When are those expected to come?


Thursday


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 23, 2015)

SWAT Commander panel interview down...TEMS Team panel interview tomorrow. Wish me luck. 

Should know by the end of the week. Talk about minutes taking hours.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 23, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> SWAT Commander panel interview down...TEMS Team panel interview tomorrow. Wish me luck.
> 
> Should know by the end of the week. Talk about minutes taking hours.


Congrats brother and good luck !


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 23, 2015)

Good luck! I know that's high on your "really wanna do" list.


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 23, 2015)

-6 degrees tonight.  I'm sick of this cold


----------



## Fire51 (Feb 23, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> SWAT Commander panel interview down...TEMS Team panel interview tomorrow. Wish me luck.
> 
> Should know by the end of the week. Talk about minutes taking hours.



Good luck man! I hope you get it.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 23, 2015)

Got my first  FEMA cert.


And.........Night Shift is back on.


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 24, 2015)

Congrats on the FEMA cert. 


Recorded night shift.....will be watching that tomorrow on the day off.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 24, 2015)

Aprz said:


> That was my favorite time to work! I'm about to start working the total opposite though, 0500-1700, ugh.


Vomit. Sure you get off at the same time as everyone else but you're also dog tired.

The only thing worse was 04-16. Only made that mistake once.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 24, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Vomit. Sure you get off at the same time as everyone else but you're also dog tired.
> 
> The only thing worse was 04-16. Only made that mistake once.


We must be twins! My paramedic internship time is 0400-1600 and I always think that it is the absolute worst time!


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 24, 2015)

Woke to frozen water pipe at the main. What a wonderful way to start the morning :/


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 24, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Diploma came in the mail today...will feel much better when I get my board exam results though.



Relax.....you know you passed.

I know that's easier said than done, but it's all over.....time to celebrate!


----------



## exodus (Feb 24, 2015)

JosephDurham said:


> Woke to frozen water pipe at the main. What a wonderful way to start the morning :/



At least it's managements problem, and not yours


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 24, 2015)

Turned out pipes were frozen upstairs in the wall, water was operable downstairs.   1.5 hrs with bathroom doors shut and space heaters, finally working!!!  Phew!!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 24, 2015)

Aprz said:


> That was my favorite time to work! I'm about to start working the total opposite though, 0500-1700, ugh.


The 05:00 to 17:00 isn't a bad shift to work. I've been working that since switching from nights.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 24, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> The 17:00 to 05:00 isn't a bad shift to work.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 24, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> The 05:00 to 17:00 isn't a bad shift to work. I've been working that since switching from nights.


Agreed. Time for a nap in the morning and home for dinner.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 24, 2015)

When I first worked at a hospital I fell in love with the 1300 - 0100 shift. It's not a bad shift at all


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 24, 2015)

So which version of Blade Runner should I see first? Original theatrical? The Final Cut? Or the Directors cut?


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 24, 2015)

Origonal


----------



## PeacefulIce (Feb 24, 2015)

Why must people turn into eejits when it snows?  I mean, is it actually so difficult to drive forward in a safe manner?  They either speed and cause wrecks or slam on the brakes and cause wrecks.  It's barely an inch of snow and a 25 minute drive to work took more than 2 hours.  Calling for another 6-8" tomorrow night, I'll say my prayers! 

Roll on spring!


----------



## Aprz (Feb 24, 2015)

PeacefulIce said:


> Why must people turn into eejits when it snows?  I mean, is it actually so difficult to drive forward in a safe manner?  They either speed and cause wrecks or slam on the brakes and cause wrecks.  It's barely an inch of snow and a 25 minute drive to work took more than 2 hours.  Calling for another 6-8" tomorrow night, I'll say my prayers!
> 
> Roll on spring!


In the bay area, we don't need snow to drive like idiots.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 24, 2015)

Got to see a patient with bells palsy.  A first for me!


----------



## exodus (Feb 25, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> When I first worked at a hospital I fell in love with the 1300 - 0100 shift. It's not a bad shift at all



That was my favorite timeslot ever. But I didn't like getting all the out of town transfers on it.


----------



## Angel (Feb 25, 2015)

freaking nurses man...brought in a trauma, code 2 because he was STABLE and she was upset. oh well, last i checked they dont get to dictate which code we travel...


----------



## Aprz (Feb 25, 2015)

Angel said:


> freaking nurses man...brought in a trauma, code 2 because he was STABLE and she was upset. oh well, last i checked they dont get to dictate which code we travel...


Probably one of those people that you cannot make happy. If you had done a code 3 return, she would have been upset that you did it because the patient was stable, lol.


----------



## Angel (Feb 25, 2015)

Its just so annoying. Cant win for anything. once they read my tag theyll probably realize they were over reacting just a tad


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 25, 2015)

I wonder sometimes how bad things can get.  Seems like I'm having a run of bad luck.  $-@!$:# tire blew on my way to work this morning.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 25, 2015)

I didn't think there was any more snow left in the world. But then I woke up to 4+ inches in my driveway.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> I didn't think there was any more snow left in the world. But then I woke up to 4+ inches in my driveway.



do you often wake up to 4+ inches?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 25, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> do you often wake up to 4+ inches?


It's more than you think


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 25, 2015)

Remi said:


> It's more than you think


That's what he keeps trying to tell her anyways.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 25, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> do you often wake up to 4+ inches?


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 25, 2015)

Some guys' idea of how big an inch is varies from another lol


----------



## Angel (Feb 25, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> Some guys' idea of how big an inch is varies from another lol



True that.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 25, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> do you often wake up to 4+ inches?


I know impressive right?


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 25, 2015)

You have to flip the ruler around.  Cm is what your wanting hahaha


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 26, 2015)

Just went to Chick-Fil-A for dinner. Apparently they have a Fire/EMS discount...my $7.38 meal turned into $4.33 after a $3.98 discount I never knew they had, I was just too lazy to take off my uniform shirt on my way home lol, might have to stop there more often haha


----------



## Angel (Feb 26, 2015)

probably sounds kind of weird but im starting to feel like a real medic, it actually started after my first code but today we had a couple of good cardiac calls and i think i did well...im not 100% comfortable yet, but getting there.


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 26, 2015)

Good job Angel!


----------



## Aprz (Feb 26, 2015)

Paramedic Angel!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 26, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> The 05:00 to 17:00 isn't a bad shift to work. I've been working that since switching from nights.



My favorite shift is 0530-1730. Either that or a swing shift like 1300-0100 like TJ said. I also really enjoy my 16s. 4 days off every week is definitely nice, the only thing I wish was different about my shift line would be a 4-6-8 start time rather than a 6-8-10 start time. Getting off at 0200 is a little late fora  16 hour shift.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 26, 2015)

I was just thinking about how I would probably like 16 hour shifts. I think the end of the shift would kinda suck, but I would love the 4 days off. I used to do 3 on, 4 off, 4 on, 3 off. That was all right. The 4th day felt kinda rough. I am gonna be doing 4x a week every week now. Always Thursday-Sunday. Always 3 days off only. :[


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 26, 2015)

Ewok Jerky PA-C


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 26, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Ewok Jerky PA-C


Congrats!  I take it you got your board results? Lol


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 26, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Ewok Jerky PA-C



Congrats!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone.

In othr news, not only is Pee Wee's Playhouse available on Netflix, but Netflix and Judd Apatow are now producing a new Pee Wee movie!


----------



## LaceyA (Feb 26, 2015)

Well just found out I have to wait to take my paramedic class till Januray!! I could Cry!!!


----------



## exodus (Feb 26, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> In othr news, not only is Pee Wee's Playhouse available on Netflix, but Netflix and Judd Apatow are now producing a new Pee Wee movie!


Now come work out at the UC's in the desert. We need some competent PA's out here.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 26, 2015)

This is my last week of being part time. I had somebody ask me awhile ago if I would pick up a shift on 2/26 and 2/27 1800-0600. I said yes. Another person asked me to pick up a very nice shift on 2/28 0645-1845. I didn't think about 2/26 and 2/27 being at night. That means that I would get off one of my nights on 2/28 at 0600 and get back on 45 minutes later at 0645! When I realized my mistake, I tried giving away the Saturday shift, but nobody would pick it up. I thought I was doomed, but the scheduler called me this morning and said that I wasn't suppose to be on that unit for some reason and took me off. She then offered to put me on another unit (that is known to be super slow and at a very nice station). Start time is 0700 at a different from station from where I get off. It's normally 24 hours (because it is slow), but the scheduler said I would only be scheduled 12 hours of it. I hesitated, but decided to take the shift, lol. Now I kinda feel dumb. Knowing my luck, it's gonna be the one day it's busy. I wish I said no even though I really like the shift.

I am not a fan of 24 hour shifts unless they are super slow shifts. I think 24s are dangerous.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 26, 2015)

Passed my trauma exam.  All that is left is special populations.


----------



## Angel (Feb 26, 2015)

@Aprz , so do you work FT hours even as a PT?


----------



## Aprz (Feb 26, 2015)

Angel said:


> @Aprz , so do you work FT hours even as a PT?


Not per our CBA, but I'll be starting my full time shift this Sunday.



			
				CBA said:
			
		

> *11.2 Definition of Regular Full-Time Employee*
> 
> Regular full-time employees will be those employees who are designated as such by the Employer and are defined as those employees who are regularly scheduled to work a schedule predetermined by the Employer which consists of forty (40) hours per week or more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 26, 2015)

exodus said:


> Now come work out at the UC's in the desert. We need some competent PA's out here.



Desert huh? Seeing as we got another 2 or so inches of snow today I think Mrs Jerky might be interested in a move.


----------



## exodus (Feb 26, 2015)

Do what desertemt does. Get a nice place in Beaumont / banning and drive out to work. Easy commute, never traffic either.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 26, 2015)

Llamas on the loose in Phoenix.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 26, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Llamas on the loose in Phoenix.


OK, nix the "move to the desert" idea.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 26, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> OK, nix the "move to the desert" idea.



It actually took precedence over the Jodi Arias verdict on the news. Cuz here in the desert, "we gots ar priorties straight."


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 26, 2015)

exodus said:


> Do what desertemt does. Get a nice place in Beaumont / banning and drive out to work. Easy commute, never traffic either.



Or if he REALLY hated the cold, move out to the Coachella Valley and you'll never see a day below 50 degrees again.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 26, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Ewok Jerky PA-C


Uh Oh... should we all run & hide? 

congrats!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 26, 2015)

I tried to attach an article about the possibility of a head transplant in as little as two years.  I know a few people that could use one.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 26, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> Uh Oh... should we all run & hide?
> 
> congrats!


Don't worry I'm working in ortho. Sick peeps are gross.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 26, 2015)

I should be cleared to work as a solo medic after tomorrow's shift. Thank god, I get queasy riding around in the box all day. (Zofran ODT FTW)


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 26, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Just went to Chick-Fil-A for dinner. Apparently they have a Fire/EMS discount...my $7.38 meal turned into $4.33 after a $3.98 discount I never knew they had, I was just too lazy to take off my uniform shirt on my way home lol, might have to stop there more often haha


It doesn't appear to be a universal discount. I was on duty and in uniform and paid full price. Not that I expected to pay anything less nor did I ask for a discount, but after reading your post I was curious to see.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 26, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> It doesn't appear to be a universal discount. I was on duty and in uniform and paid full price. Not that I expected to pay anything less nor did I ask for a discount, but after reading your post I was curious to see.


Hmm...I wonder if it's a franchise by franchise thing?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 26, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm...I wonder if it's a franchise by franchise thing?


Quite possibly?


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 26, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Don't worry I'm working in ortho. Sick peeps are gross.


Well that's a good thing... Now, where did I put that sterilized Makita?


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 26, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm...I wonder if it's a franchise by franchise thing?


 
In Austin I have noticed its a franchise to franchise. Think the company overall gives them the option.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 26, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Don't worry I'm working in ortho. Sick peeps are gross.



Sick peeps are anesthesia's problem


----------



## Flying (Feb 26, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> I should be cleared to work as a solo medic after tomorrow's shift. Thank god, I get queasy riding around in the box all day. (Zofran ODT FTW)


What is a solo medic in your system? Is it really just what it says on the tin? I'd like to know out of interest and being only familiar with NJ's configurations.


----------



## Angel (Feb 27, 2015)

so after hearing my...lets say 50+(?) year old supervisor talk about his depressing situation, (spent like 30 years at this job and has NO retirement, only a 401k which he can only access in his 60's) I am even more determined to find a better work situation. Id like to give it a year here, 2 tops, to get the experience and not have so much job jumping on my resume, then find something worth while. I admit I am a bit afraid to leave CA, especially for the more conservative parts of America, but I have a future to think about. Hopefully things with AMR work out...that or fire are my top choices right now.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 27, 2015)

Has anyone else seen the hoopla online about a dress? Somehow some people it as white and gold, others swear up and down it's black and blue....me I'm gonna split the difference and say it's blue and a very golden shade of brown lol
http://www.buzzfeed.com/catesish/help-am-i-going-insane-its-definitely-blue


----------



## Angel (Feb 27, 2015)

whaaat? i see blue and black...not sure how white and gold are even an option


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 27, 2015)

Angel said:


> whaaat? i see blue and black...not sure how white and gold are even an option


I actually see white and gold..


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 27, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 27, 2015)

Aprz said:


> I was just thinking about how I would probably like 16 hour shifts. I think the end of the shift would kinda suck, but I would love the 4 days off. I used to do 3 on, 4 off, 4 on, 3 off. That was all right. The 4th day felt kinda rough. I am gonna be doing 4x a week every week now. Always Thursday-Sunday. Always 3 days off only. :[



16s can really suck with a bad dispatcher, partner or both. 

Luckily I generally get a solid dispatcher 2/3 days if not 3/3 and my partner and I get along really well.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 27, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Has anyone else seen the hoopla online about a dress? Somehow some people it as white and gold, others swear up and down it's black and blue....me I'm gonna split the difference and say it's blue and a very golden shade of brown lol
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/catesish/help-am-i-going-insane-its-definitely-blue



So after staring at the damn dress for 5 minutes Im going to say that its white and gold.


----------



## Angel (Feb 27, 2015)

WEIRD!!!! i keep looking expecting it to change and it doesnt...blue and black!!


----------



## Aprz (Feb 27, 2015)

It's definitely white and gold. The people who say it is blue and black have broken eyes, crazy, or trolling.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 27, 2015)

If it's white, then apparently my uniform and helmet are a chief's lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Jim37F (Feb 27, 2015)

Alright, who's the wise guy that bleached my uniform??


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 27, 2015)

Flying said:


> What is a solo medic in your system? Is it really just what it says on the tin? I'd like to know out of interest and being only familiar with NJ's configurations.



@Flying, I'm guessing you're curious about the DE system. DE, by design, is a two medic fly car system with a very involved FTO process. It takes anywhere from 6 weeks to  a year to clear, depending on your experience and the calls you run. Experienced medics take less time than fresh newbies. 

I am currently working in GA, and it's a lot less involved. I'm being cleared to function as an independent medic on an ambulance. It was VERY different, with a short FTO process, clinical competency, protocol test and a couple of classroom days for orientation to the system, paperwork and whatnot.


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 27, 2015)

Long work day today, and then fire class from 0800-1700 tomorrow, then can relax and watch the race on Sunday.  What a week!


----------



## 9D4 (Feb 27, 2015)

Alright. I reloaded the dress photos and it came up a different color. Originally, white/ gold, then blue/black, then white/ gold. It just switches every time you open the page.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 27, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Alright. I reloaded the dress photos and it came up a different color. Originally, white/ gold, then blue/black, then white/ gold. It just switches every time you open the page.



It does, huh?  http://www.wired.com/2015/02/science-one-agrees-color-dress/


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 27, 2015)

Can't we all just get along and agree that it is an ugly dress?


----------



## MMiz (Feb 27, 2015)

I like this:


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 27, 2015)

Rest in peace Leonard Nimoy.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 27, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Rest in peace Leonard Nimoy.


I just saw that  live long and prosper.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 27, 2015)

changed my phone number and had 'debt collection' calls every week, probably for previous owner...only problem is theyve been leaving messages-
'your name and your social are going through mediation for debt collection'...so i just called 5 of the companies to ask them what my name and social is...and if they dont know it...then why are they leaving messages saying they do....yes im bored, its funny how angry they get when they cant back up their messages.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 27, 2015)

OK meme hunters I have a mission for you.  I saw a quick video like <2 minutes about that black and gold dress and as the guy adjusted the white balance the words "no one gives a @@@@" appear over the dress. now I can't find it. Help!!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 27, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> OK meme hunters I have a mission for you.  I saw a quick video like <2 minutes about that black and gold dress and as the guy adjusted the white balance the words "no one gives a @@@@" appear over the dress. now I can't find it. Help!!


It was done someone by on LAD Bible. I'm looking for  it now.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 27, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> changed my phone number and had 'debt collection' calls every week, probably for previous owner...only problem is theyve been leaving messages-
> 'your name and your social are going through mediation for debt collection'...so i just called 5 of the companies to ask them what my name and social is...and if they dont know it...then why are they leaving messages saying they do....yes im bored, its funny how angry they get when they cant back up their messages.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 27, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> OK meme hunters I have a mission for you.  I saw a quick video like <2 minutes about that black and gold dress and as the guy adjusted the white balance the words "no one gives a @@@@" appear over the dress. now I can't find it. Help!!


Go on to YouTube and type dress color into the search. You'll see the dress with question marks all over it. I think that's the one you're looking for. Just wish I knew how to attach it here.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 27, 2015)

http://


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 27, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Go on to YouTube and type dress color into the search.


found it, search "dress color jacksfilms" its right threre


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 27, 2015)

@Ewok Jerky - nailed it lol


----------



## Angel (Feb 27, 2015)

stupid amazon and stupid apartment!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 27, 2015)

Hmm Note 4 or iPhone 6 Plus? Can't decide. Both have the best cameras out there and that's what I'm basing my decision on


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 27, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmm Note 4 or iPhone 6 Plus? Can't decide. Both have the best cameras out there and that's what I'm basing my decision on


Note 4. Just sayin.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 27, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Note 4. Just sayin.


That's almost what I'm leaning towards lol. I have an S4 now but had an iPhone 5 in the past. Hence why I don't mind either.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 27, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> That's almost what I'm leaning towards lol. I have an S4 now but had an iPhone 5 in the past. Hence why I don't mind either.


I have an  S5 and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Angel (Feb 27, 2015)

note 4. i love the camera


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 27, 2015)

My "other" workplace.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 28, 2015)

http://www.businessinsider.com/science-of-the-blue-and-black-white-and-gold-dress-2015-2


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 28, 2015)

trying to get grateful dead tickets, been looking at the "searching for tickets" page for 43 minutes.

And the timer says wait time less than 6 minutes


----------



## Angel (Feb 28, 2015)

soo...we have to be in service in 5 minutes, but dont get paid extra to come in early to get our rig squared away...sounds like BS to me. 
time to get more aggressive in the job hunt.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 28, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> My "other" workplace.


OMG. Could that picture be any bigger? Oy.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 28, 2015)

Ok so now its been almost 3 hours that ticketmaster has been "searching for tickets". Pretty sure I'm not getting tickets but at least it could tell me instead if keeping me in limbo. I'm afraid to leave my computer for more than a minute in case the purchase screen pops up.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 28, 2015)

Just got on the horn with ticketmaster. Turns out for some reason they had to shut down the system about 30 minutes after tickets went on sale, and that was during my session. Sometime later, they were able to put the tickets back up, and while I was staring at my expired session, which I didn't know was expired, all the latecomers were able to log in and buy up all the tickets.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 28, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Just got on the horn with ticketmaster. Turns out for some reason they had to shut down the system about 30 minutes after tickets went on sale, and that was during my session. Sometime later, they were able to put the tickets back up, and while I was staring at my expired session, which I didn't know was expired, all the latecomers were able to log in and buy up all the tickets.



Well, if that isn't as frustrating and disappointing as all get out!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 28, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Just got on the horn with ticketmaster. Turns out for some reason they had to shut down the system about 30 minutes after tickets went on sale, and that was during my session. Sometime later, they were able to put the tickets back up, and while I was staring at my expired session, which I didn't know was expired, all the latecomers were able to log in and buy up all the tickets.




Maybe you can get a single through stub hub?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 28, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Maybe you can get a single through stub hub?


Yes but face value was 225 while stub hub is about 2000.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 28, 2015)

That sucks. I guess I have a plus to working in media, I never pay for a concert ticket. But going backstage is more of a PITA than anything to look forward to. I haven't been excited about meeting an artist since '95 when I saw REM.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 28, 2015)

Looks like I'm headed to the pulmonologist as soon as they have an opening. Ended up with what my PCP, supervisor and another physician friend think was exercise induced bronchoconstriction yesterday after a PAT for an ALS FD. 

Was fine after the test, well gassed but fine, then throughout the day got more and more short of breath. Finally called a supervisor who told me I was "that breather" after he fixed me. Said he could hear me from the door. tripod-ing, pursed lip breathing, RR of ~50. Not fun. 

I have a new respect for asthmatics. Never had respiratory issues in my life, haven't been sick recently. Needless to say it was downright terrifying.


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 28, 2015)

Just got home from the burn tower.  Did search and rescue all day long, blindfolded. Worn out.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 28, 2015)

Got offered a full time or a part time medic position at my current company. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 28, 2015)

JosephDurham said:


> Just got home from the burn tower.  Did search and rescue all day long, blindfolded. Worn out.



The claustrophobia crawl in the PAT I just did was an eye opener, well eye closer I guess...haha. Never done anything like it. Crazy how much more your other senses increase when your sight is taken away. Seemed like I was crawling forever, I'm sure it wasn't nearly as far as I thought though. I was wondering how some of the bigger guys got through the part we had to army crawl through, it felt like a tight squeeze for me and I'm only 5'9" 175#.



DesertEMT66 said:


> Got offered a full time or a part time medic position at my current company. Decisions decisions.



My advice is take the FT spot, that way if you decide to you can drop to PRN/PT if something else that you want more comes up. Also, I'm not sure how your op works but we get to keep half our seniority when we promote which is nice if you have time in at the company so you're not at the absolute bottom of the seniority list when it comes to shift bid time.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 28, 2015)

My rant of the night, if you're gonna borrow my truck leave me your keys! Girlfriend took my truck to go meet her friend then go to the grocery store since I was blocking her in. I decided I want a beer, went to grab her keys and low and behold she took both her keys and mine....grrrrrrrrr


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 28, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Got offered a full time or a part time medic position at my current company. Decisions decisions.



Go full time.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 28, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> My rant of the night, if you're gonna borrow my truck leave me your keys! Girlfriend took my truck to go meet her friend then go to the grocery store since I was blocking her in. I decided I want a beer, went to grab her keys and low and behold she took both her keys and mine....grrrrrrrrr


You should have just stuck with the milk...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 28, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Go full time.


I probably will. I really want a new truck


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 28, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> My rant of the night, if you're gonna borrow my truck leave me your keys! Girlfriend took my truck to go meet her friend then go to the grocery store since I was blocking her in. I decided I want a beer, went to grab her keys and low and behold she took both her keys and mine....grrrrrrrrr


Burn her car down. That'll teach her lol


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 28, 2015)

Day 1 of PHTLS complete, so far so good, definitely not a bad refresher. And in other news I (finally) got the letter in the mail from San Diego Fire-Rescue Department, I've been scheduled for an oral interview in April. Good news is that's in the middle of the week so no conflict with drill weekend AND it's in the middle of my Kelley schedule 4 days off so I don't need to worry about finding coverage at work.

Still waiting on the letter from Los Angeles County Fire for their written test details. They've announced tentative test dates for March on their website and social media but to the best of my knowledge no one yet has gotten a letter officially inviting them to the test or specific details such as times or even location yet. They have said everyone who applied will know their status (I.e. invited to the test or didn't fulfill the application requirements) by the 9th so I'm anxiously looking forward to that letter as well lol.

Still working out to get that sub 7 min Biddle PAT for Long Beach Fire. Officially a passing Biddle time is 9 minutes 34 seconds but everyone I've talked to says LB looks at your time (not just pass/fail) and they'd really like a sub 7 minute time, and the last time I took a Biddle (two years ago) it was one rough test. But I've still got about a month and a half of time to get there.

And of course my application is one of the little numbered balls bouncing around L.A. City FD's lottery to get a test.

Yikes, a few weeks ago I was starting to reevaluate applying to PD/Sheriffs Dept...and now it looks like my chances of landing the coveted fire job are better than ever...Now I just need to avoid bombing my upcoming interview and test lol


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 28, 2015)

Jim thats freaking awesome man! SDFR, LACoFD, and some others are just a handful of depts. that could keep me in CA. A 7 min or under Biddle damn thats cooking good luck with that, from what people have told me its harder than the CPAT. Sounds like you've got your work cut out ahead of you, best of luck man.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 28, 2015)

Yeah, last time I took a Biddle I busted time, coming in at like 10 and half minutes. That was 2 years ago, and I like to think I'm in slightly better shape now than then lol but yeah, the idea of a 7 min Biddle is still pretty daunting...at least I still have time to kick my 4th point of contact in the gym to get there, I'll be happy with a 9.33 passing time to turn in lol that'll at least get my foot in the door and let th decide if they want it or not haha


----------



## Tigger (Feb 28, 2015)

Snow s'good.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 28, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Snow s'good.


You sure it's snow?


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 28, 2015)

We actually got rain today,and might even get some more tomorrow amazingly enough...then we'll promptly forget about this whole "winter" "spring" thing and be back in the 70°s next week more than likely lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 28, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> You sure it's snow?


----------



## Angel (Feb 28, 2015)

I want a fire job....


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 28, 2015)

Angel said:


> I want a fire job....


I want a job......


----------



## irishboxer384 (Mar 1, 2015)

@STXmedic i recommend the balvenie, amazing taste


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 1, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah, last time I took a Biddle I busted time, coming in at like 10 and half minutes. That was 2 years ago, and I like to think I'm in slightly better shape now than then lol but yeah, the idea of a 7 min Biddle is still pretty daunting...at least I still have time to kick my 4th point of contact in the gym to get there, I'll be happy with a 9.33 passing time to turn in lol that'll at least get my foot in the door and let th decide if they want it or not haha



What's a biddle? The PAT I just did had a 5 minute max time. 45' combi-tool carry, 150' uncharged 3" hose drag, uncap two ports and attach a ball valve to one and hose line to the other then turn the opening nut 360*, 100' 1 3/4" charged hose drag, 24' ladder raise/lower, 4 stories up and down with a 50# high rise pack and a 60' (I think, give or take 10 feet) 180# dummy drag. 

Talk about burning legs. Did it in 4:35, I was  cooked though and wasn't anywhere near the fastest time.



Angel said:


> I want a fire job....



Dammit I shoulda sent you a message about the County ALS FD here. Sorry


----------



## Angel (Mar 1, 2015)

@Handsome Robb, haha its alright, sounds like the PAT was insane...hows your breathing?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 1, 2015)

Angel said:


> @Handsome Robb, haha its alright, sounds like the PAT was insane...hows your breathing?



It's much better. Never appreciated air so much. Hands down the scariest thing I've ever experienced in my life. My girlfriend said she'd never seen a look like that on my face before. 

Of course it happened on a Friday night so I can't do anything until Monday but I talked with my primary care physician on the phone along with a few other people and I'm headed to see a Pulmonologist ASAP. The consensus is exercise induced bronchospasm. PCP is going to call in an Rx for a rescue inhaler if there's a long wait to get in to the specialist so I don't have to stop working out in fear of not being able to breathe again. 

What I don't understand is how I did the TEMS test a week before without issue then had one after this PAT.


----------



## Angel (Mar 1, 2015)

was there a difference in the air temp?  That def sounds scary...and it just got better on its own?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 1, 2015)

Breathing issues are indeed terrifying as it awakens your reptilian survival mode.

I've always felt bad for diff breathers and coaching and dealing with anxiety is as important as managing their illness. Simple calm reassuring words spoken with understanding and confidence.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 1, 2015)

I will not post this... I will not post this... I will not post this...






Haha. Okay. I feel better now. Although, I feel a little short of breath. I can't tell if it's emphysema or chronic bronchitis. 

Hmm.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 1, 2015)

Angel said:


> was there a difference in the air temp?  That def sounds scary...and it just got better on its own?



Not a huge difference, I think it was actually a little cooler for the TEMS test.

I was waiting for it to get better and it just kept spiraling downhill so my girlfriend called my supervisor and he came and gave me an albuterol treatment followed by a duoneb treatment and that cleared it right up. Before the treatments had a RR of 50, SpO2 of 98% and lots of accessory muscle usage. My dupe said he was impressed that I could maintain my sat that high with how crappy I was moving air. He called me "that breather" that he could hear when my girlfriend answered the door and I was about 45 feet away around a corner in the kitchen.



Ewok Jerky said:


> Breathing issues are indeed terrifying as it awakens your reptilian survival mode.
> 
> I've always felt bad for diff breathers and coaching and dealing with anxiety is as important as managing their illness. Simple calm reassuring words spoken with understanding and confidence.



Agreed, if my girlfriend hadn't started talking me down I would've been in a way worse spot. She's an I, worked on the street for around a year and a half so she knew what to do. I felt bad though, I could tell she felt totally helpless especially knowing what's going on, what I need and not being able to do it for me.

Pulmonology here I come. I'm just wondering how they'd go about assessing for it since I didn't start having real severe symptoms until ~4-5 hours after the test. Of course my stubborn *** waited another 3 hours before allowing her to call.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 1, 2015)

They probly will go based on your story. Pretty classic presentation although your a little older (I presume). If it goes anything like my visit to the allergist (for an acute reaction several weeks prior) they will give you a script for a rescue agent and tell you to call back if it ever happens again.

It could have been a circumstantial event that never happens again, like a confluence of individual characteristics you know.


----------



## Angel (Mar 1, 2015)

Sky diver, seizure in the air....whoa...

The rest of the world having uncontrollable snow, and for some reason CA refuses to rain


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 1, 2015)

Angel said:


> Sky diver, seizure in the air....whoa...
> 
> The rest of the world having uncontrollable snow, and for some reason CA refuses to rain



Been raining all day down here.


----------



## Angel (Mar 1, 2015)

That's good! 
Hopefully it moves up here


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 1, 2015)

Is it just me, or is this an early April Fool's day today?

I only ask based on the many, many rather...odd...posts today...


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 1, 2015)

Pp


Angel said:


> Sky diver, seizure in the air....whoa...



Before or after opening the chute?


----------



## Angel (Mar 1, 2015)

Before, it was on the news and they showed a clip so idk how it ended (I'm assuming he made it or that'd be effed up to show on the news)


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 1, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Pp
> 
> 
> Before or after opening the chute?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 1, 2015)

Angel said:


> Before, it was on the news and they showed a clip so idk how it ended (I'm assuming he made it or that'd be effed up to show on the news)



He was just shaken up.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 1, 2015)

There was a skydiver back in the 70's that had a mid air seizure before opening the  chute. **** Grove. In Illinois.


Edit: His first name was censored. Nickname for Richard. Lol


----------



## EMT11KDL (Mar 1, 2015)

http://www.ktvb.com/story/news/2015/02/28/woman-sues-self-for-husbands-death/24174305/



Can someone explain this to me


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 1, 2015)

If you decide to sue yourself, do you win or lose?


----------



## Angel (Mar 1, 2015)

Mmm I had an explanation of how it'd make sense but nvm...it definitely doesn't. If suing herself she would get his insurance money, but wouldn't she get it anyway?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Mar 1, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> If you decide to sue yourself, do you win or lose?


I have no idea, and how do you pay the settlement, and what if the settlement is more than what you have


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Pp
> 
> 
> Before or after opening the chute?


He had it before opening the chute. Someone jumping with him noticed he was seizing and drifted over to him and pulled his cable. The skydiver regained consciousness 3,000 feet about of the ground and landed safely.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 1, 2015)

EMT11KDL said:


> I have no idea, and how do you pay the settlement, and what if the settlement is more than what you have



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 1, 2015)

EMT11KDL said:


> http://www.ktvb.com/story/news/2015/02/28/woman-sues-self-for-husbands-death/24174305/
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain this to me


It's white and gold. Oh wait.....wrong thread.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Mar 1, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> It's white and gold. Oh wait.....wrong thread.


Blue and black!!!! Lol


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 1, 2015)

Insurance probly wouldn't pay so she, as the victim's estate, is suing the driver, represented by her insurance company.


----------



## Angel (Mar 1, 2015)

Ha! OK yea, she's a smart lady.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Mar 2, 2015)

So I went around 15 years without breaking, losing or damaging a cell phone. Yesterday I drop my iphone and it breaks- repaired like new for $80. 4 hours later I spill an entire glass of water over the same phone and its broken again. I wonder is this going to be the start of an interesting week...I'm considering just using semaphore or morse code in future.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 2, 2015)

I need a new phone, too. Finally cracked my iPhone 4. I don't care enough to fix it. For future reference, replacing a screen is extremely easy to do buy yourself. Costs like 20 for parts.

And parts are finally coming in  got my clutch perch, mirrors, stator cover in. I somehow forgot to order levers though. Which is kinda a big deal. Another week before I can order it and a week more shipping.
It's so close to being ready again! Still need a helmet though. And my girly isn't letting me ride without being all the gear now, so I have to buy boots and pants of some sort. I figured I'll just buy a two piece suit and call it. Started to complain about having to wear pants when I'm going 3/4 of a mile to work. She kindly pointed out that that was where I was going when I went down originally. No more argument. Hahah
I'm so ready for the bike to be ready.


----------



## Angel (Mar 2, 2015)

She sounds like a great GF!! I want a bike too, hopefully this summer and will invest in all the protective gear cuz people be crazy!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 2, 2015)

Angel said:


> Before, it was on the news and they showed a clip so idk how it ended (I'm assuming he made it or that'd be effed up to show on the news)


Most if not all skydivers have an automatic activation device for situations like this. Pass a certain altitude without opening your chute and it opens for you.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_activation_device


----------



## JosephDurham (Mar 2, 2015)

Looking forward to near 56 degrees tomorrow, then 32 for a low Hahahahah.  This weather is ridiculous.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 2, 2015)

In the last month I have lost two friends to suicide. I think maybe I'm not such a great friend. (Sorry to be a Debbie  Downer)


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 2, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> In the last month I have lost two friends to suicide. I think maybe I'm not such a great friend. (Sorry to be a Debbie  Downer)


Don't blame yourself and don't play "what ifs". Those people made a choice to do what they did.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 2, 2015)

What the **** is this wet stuff coming from the sky?


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 2, 2015)

Angel said:


> She sounds like a great GF!! I want a bike too, hopefully this summer and will invest in all the protective gear cuz people be crazy!


Very long story but she's not my gf. Hahhawe've been seeing each other for a year this month but never been official. Like I said. Long story. Hahaha
Anyways, point of actual relevance. That's what I said too. I started off wearing everything, including Kevlar jeans and A* boots. Gradually lost the jeans just for ease of not having to change at work. Then lost the boots so I didn't have to carry a spare pair of shoes. Make sure you actually wear it. 
What type of bike are you looking at?


----------



## Angel (Mar 2, 2015)

@9D4 I want a new(ish 2013-2015) ninja 300...I know VERY little about bikes and it seemed to be a good starter. Ill be taking a CHP class in April because its the only way ill learn.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Mar 2, 2015)

Angel said:


> @9D4 I want a new(ish 2013-2015) ninja 300...I know VERY little about bikes and it seemed to be a good starter. Ill be taking a CHP class in April because its the only way ill learn.



Id recommend going bigger, a few months on a 300 and youll want a 600, then youll want a 1000+ etc lol. I recommend getting a 600> engine for first bike, maybe something with a little less torque than a sportsbike.

For some reason Americans are intimidated by bigger engines- a 300 will kill you the same as a 1200cc= speed.

Here watch this if you like, I grew up watching these guys on our roads- balls of steel!


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 2, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> Id recommend going bigger, a few months on a 300 and youll want a 600, then youll want a 1000+ etc lol. I recommend getting a 600> engine for first bike, maybe something with a little less torque than a sportsbike.
> 
> For some reason Americans are intimidated by bigger engines- a 300 will kill you the same as a 1200cc= speed.
> 
> Here watch this if you like, I grew up watching these guys on our roads- balls of steel!


Id disagree. I actually had started writing about how id recommend a ninja 300, then erased it to see what she was interested in before.
I like them.
It's funny you mention Americans are scared of them when we're one of the ones that don't have license restrictions, like most of Europe. 
The 300s a good bike. If it's just a fun bike, I don't see any reason why you would need more. You can easily get away with more, no doubt. Most people don't need to start with more, though. 
They resell for almost exactly what you can buy one for, too. 
Highest I would recommend is a Ninja 500. I started with a Ninja 650 and honestly I feel like a smaller bike would've been nice. Mainly in the weight aspect. I never realized that that bike was so hard to throw in a corner until I rode the Striple. 
The lower cc bikes like the 300 don't have as much power, no. But they have the fun, "flickable" factor that I love.


----------



## Angel (Mar 2, 2015)

the size is a concern, partly because im short and i dont want something too heavy to start with. I like the 500s but ill see (maybe) whatever we ride during the class and base it off that i guess. i have no issues with upgrading later on, the hardest part will be to just go through with it. I talked myself out of it last year, now here I am again.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 2, 2015)

Angel said:


> the size is a concern, partly because im short and i dont want something too heavy to start with. I like the 500s but ill see (maybe) whatever we ride during the class and base it off that i guess. i have no issues with upgrading later on, the hardest part will be to just go through with it. I talked myself out of it last year, now here I am again.


You'll probably use something along the lines of a Rebel 250. Those are a really common choice. And it's a parking lot class. So I wouldn't base it off that.
For me, it wasn't hard. I had no choice. Ninja was 40 a month for ins, my firebird was 320. It's kinda something you have to just do. I went out, bought it. Didn't have my endorsement, so had a friend test it. Now I'm obsessed.
I have a question. Were you the one that posted that you wanted a bf? I've seen plenty of guys at bike nights falling over the girl riders. Hahahhaa so there's always that benefit.


----------



## Angel (Mar 2, 2015)

LMAO! well then ill definitely have to get it! Kills 2 birds with 1 stone


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 2, 2015)

https://rideapart.com/articles/10-reasons-to-date-a-woman-who-rides-a-motorcycle
I got sent this a few months ago. Reminded me of this convo haha


----------



## Angel (Mar 2, 2015)

oh damn...i want that beast in number 10!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> Id recommend going bigger, a few months on a 300 and youll want a 600, then youll want a 1000+ etc lol. I recommend getting a 600> engine for first bike, maybe something with a little less torque than a sportsbike.
> 
> For some reason Americans are intimidated by bigger engines- a 300 will kill you the same as a 1200cc= speed.
> 
> Here watch this if you like, I grew up watching these guys on our roads- balls of steel!


Here is a video of one of the racers that is always racing at our track:


----------



## Angel (Mar 2, 2015)

WOW
That's impressive


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2015)

Angel said:


> WOW
> That's impressive


He was tired of buying new helmets all the time so now he glues a hockey puck to his helmet.


----------



## exodus (Mar 2, 2015)

I thought the tracked looked familiar.

In other news, on saturday I got to go to the new thermal club raceway for the first time.  Dude crashed his race spec ferrari into the wall around 60-80.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Mar 2, 2015)

9D4 said:


> It's funny you mention Americans are scared of them when we're one of the ones that don't have license restrictions, like most of Europe.



it was a broad generic statement really, obv doesnt apply to all! but


DesertEMT66 said:


> Here is a video of one of the racers that is always racing at our track:



love it, balls of steel


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 2, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> it was a broad generic statement really, obv doesnt apply to all! but


I know. I do agree with power restrictions to a limit. Not like theirs, but to an extent. 

Anyways. Got my summer vacation request approved. Forum I'm on is having a gathering. Should be fun! 3 days at a campground in mid august. Supposedly some really good twisties in the area. Plus, I get to see Colorado.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2015)

exodus said:


> I thought the tracked looked familiar.
> 
> In other news, on saturday I got to go to the new thermal club raceway for the first time.  Dude crashed his race spec ferrari into the wall around 60-80.


That track is amazingly nice. You know it's fancy when the majority of people who race there fly in to the airport in their jet planes.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 2, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> That track is amazingly nice. You know it's fancy when the majority of people who race there fly in to the airport in their jet planes.


Reminds me of one I went to in southern az. They have 6 hangars for planes there, along with year round storage garages for 50+ cars. The owners apparently call ahead to make reservations and they have the cars prepped at that time.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Reminds me of one I went to in southern az. They have 6 hangars for planes there, along with year round storage garages for 50+ cars. The owners apparently call ahead to make reservations and they have the cars prepped at that time.


That's kind of like this track. It is on the back side of an airport. I think they are going to have around 200 garages with the most expensive ones being several millions of dollars.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 2, 2015)

I miss having a motorcycle. I really want a ZR7S or ER6N (Or a regular EX650)


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 3, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> @STXmedic i recommend the balvenie, amazing taste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shall be my next bottle! I need to choke down some Crown my wife's parents got me...


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 3, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I have an  S5 and I absolutely love it.



I've had my Galaxy S5 for about five months now and I love it as well. I just don't think I could make the switch to Apple unless I won the lottery or something.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 3, 2015)

Saw a TC roll over today on my way home from work. I ended up deciding to stop because I was still in uniform and witnessed it. Luckily the car was in the huge dirt center divider so it was safe to do so. 

Gotta love my dispatch "why didn't you call 911? They are going to want a lot of info?" I didn't feel like playing 20 questions with 911. They can find out what make/model/color the car is when they get on scene, its not relevant at the current time.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 3, 2015)

Funny. I saw a Pick Up get waffled on the highway yesterday. Stopped to see if the driver was dead. (It sure looked that way.) Nope. Some entrapment, but no injuries. The truck was destroyed though.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 3, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Funny. I saw a Pick Up get waffled on the highway yesterday. Stopped to see if the driver was dead. (It sure looked that way.) Nope. Some entrapment, but no injuries. The truck was destroyed though.


This lady only had knee pain after rolling several times. The fire medic wanted to backboard because and I quote "that's a lot of mechanism". The medic on the ambulance asked the fire medic about 8 times why they were backboarding her. The medic ended up saying "since you want to backboard the patient based only on mechanism then you are riding along and telling the Doc why".


----------



## JosephDurham (Mar 3, 2015)

Nothing to exciting this way.  Gloomy with a ton of rain, turning to ice tomorrow morning and an expected 8-10" of snow along with a 1/10 of ice.  Looks like an interesting day.  Meanwhile, off work and heading to fire class. 

Stay safe


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 3, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> This lady only had knee pain after rolling several times. The fire medic wanted to backboard because and I quote "that's a lot of mechanism". The medic on the ambulance asked the fire medic about 8 times why they were backboarding her. The medic ended up saying "since you want to backboard the patient based only on mechanism then you are riding along and telling the Doc why".


Did you pull up youtube on your phone to show him the freeway patrol mechanism video?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 3, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Did you pull up youtube on your phone to show him the freeway patrol mechanism video?


I almost said I did the poke the spine test


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 3, 2015)

Chilly and rainy here and a day off. Perfect conditions for a fire.


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 3, 2015)

A while back, I was driving down a country road when I saw smoke coming from a valley about 100ft away from the road. Saw some tire tracks in the grass going down the hill, and what looked like a crashed truck partially concealed by the trees. I got out to see if anyone needed any help, and found 2 hicks illegally burning brush behind their truck. I never get any off duty "fun".


----------



## Angel (Mar 3, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> This lady only had knee pain after rolling several times. The fire medic wanted to backboard because and I quote "that's a lot of mechanism". The medic on the ambulance asked the fire medic about 8 times why they were backboarding her. The medic ended up saying "since you want to backboard the patient based only on mechanism then you are riding along and telling the Doc why".



How frustrating.


----------



## Dfib23 (Mar 3, 2015)

How good is your awareness?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 3, 2015)

Dfib23 said:


> How good is your awareness?


I was so proud of myself for getting the answer right and then it was totally  spoiled.


----------



## Angel (Mar 3, 2015)

is this scary? where something pops up and screams??

lol this is funny. i dont wanna give it away but i gave up after 3, then saw what they wanted us to see and felt thoroughly distracted.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 3, 2015)

Saw a dude get pulled over on the interstate today... his license place said OMG FAIL... oh the irony


----------



## Angel (Mar 3, 2015)

On  shameless (US) binge....this show is so good! Season 3 will hopefully get here next week.
Might get nurse Jackie next...


----------



## Aprz (Mar 4, 2015)

Angel said:


> On  shameless (US) binge....this show is so good! Season 3 will hopefully get here next week.
> Might get nurse Jackie next...


Which show?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 4, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Which show?


The name of the show is Shameless.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 4, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> The name of the show is Shameless.


Oh, okay. !blame @Angel for not capitalizing titles or names, hehe. Terribad!


----------



## Angel (Mar 4, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Oh, okay. !blame @Angel for not capitalizing titles or names, hehe. Terribad!



yea i actually read it afterward and realized i couldve been a bit more specific. my bad lol.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 4, 2015)

What's the show about?


----------



## Angel (Mar 4, 2015)

a girl basically raising her younger siblings because the mom abandoned them and the dad is a narcissistic drunk. Shows how they scrape by while getting into trouble. its on showtime so theres a fair bit of sex.






terrible quality but you get the gist


----------



## Aprz (Mar 4, 2015)

I've been watching the third season of House of Cards on Netflix.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 4, 2015)

Standing 24 in a station that averages one call per 24. Please stop meow


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 4, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> This lady only had knee pain after rolling several times. The fire medic wanted to backboard because and I quote "that's a lot of mechanism". The medic on the ambulance asked the fire medic about 8 times why they were backboarding her. The medic ended up saying "since you want to backboard the patient based only on mechanism then you are riding along and telling the Doc why".


Wait....California got selective spinal immobilization?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 4, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Wait....California got selective spinal immobilization?


Yes... The two counties I work do.


----------



## JosephDurham (Mar 4, 2015)

Can't stop listening to this today, love it.


----------



## Angel (Mar 4, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Wait....California got selective spinal immobilization?



Sac has it too...slowly but surely it's taking effect


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 4, 2015)

JosephDurham said:


> Can't stop listening to this today, love it.


That is awesome. Beautiful.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 4, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Wait....California got selective spinal immobilization?


My county has actually had spinal clearance for a couple of years now. However it was either fully immobilize if they meet any one of the criteria or don't immobilize if they meet any of the criteria. Now we have the option of just using a C-collar and have the patient sit in the position of comfort on the gurney.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 4, 2015)

Since the county's new SMR guidance came out last year I've done plenty of collar w/ no board.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 4, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Since the county's new SMR guidance came out last year I've done plenty of collar w/ no board.


We have that option in Kern Co now as EMTs.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 4, 2015)

Longest month ever. So many things I want to acknowledge and reply to lol 

I missed you guys.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 4, 2015)

Who are you?...


----------



## Anjel (Mar 4, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Who are you?...



Ouch. So easily replaced.


----------



## JosephDurham (Mar 4, 2015)

Welcome back Angel. Where ya been?


----------



## irishboxer384 (Mar 4, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Longest month ever. So many things I want to acknowledge and reply to lol
> 
> I missed you guys.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 4, 2015)

JosephDurham said:


> Welcome back Angel. Where ya been?








Since I've been gone. I've been off work. I fx my hip. Been doing physical therapy. Hoping to go back to work next Tuesday.

My nursing Clinicals have started, and I have to do one more concept map I may scream. 

Other than that; life is good.


----------



## exodus (Mar 4, 2015)

Anyone play warhammer 40k? It looks fun.... But ****ing expensive.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 4, 2015)

Welcome back. I'm a little surprised I didn't earn a vacation too.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 4, 2015)

Anjel - don't you just _love_ doing those concept maps?


Just kidding... Nobody likes doing them. Well, except for that one guy named Nobody...  They're a real PITA but they have a purpose too.


----------



## JosephDurham (Mar 4, 2015)

Well glad to see ya around


----------



## Anjel (Mar 4, 2015)

JosephDurham said:


> Well glad to see ya around



Thank you ️


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 4, 2015)

I feel like I missed something...  I guess I am a little oblivious to the world and what is going on on EMTLIFE with medic school.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 4, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Since I've been gone. I've been off work. I fx my hip. Been doing physical therapy. Hoping to go back to work next Tuesday.
> 
> My nursing Clinicals have started, and I have to do one more concept map I may scream.
> 
> Other than that; life is good.



You were gone? Didn't notice


----------



## Angel (Mar 4, 2015)

How did you fracture your hip??


----------



## Anjel (Mar 4, 2015)

I fell on the ice at work. Hairline fx of the femoral head. More like a small crack. I'm still having issues with inward rotation so I may need an MRI before work to make sure I didn't sustain a labral tear.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 4, 2015)

What's up with the femoral neck fx's around here? ;(
Be glad it's a quick heal


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 4, 2015)

Anjel said:


> I fell on the ice at work. Hairline fx of the femoral head. More like a small crack. I'm still having issues with inward rotation so I may need an MRI before work to make sure I didn't sustain a labral tear.


Solution = Don't work anywhere there is ice haha


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Mar 5, 2015)

Be careful on the ice out there. Look what I did to myself walking into the ED for my second day of clinicals...

One plate, 10 screws, three fractures and a 3 hour procedure.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 5, 2015)

Christ. We're all broken. 
I blame @Handsome Robb for starting it


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Mar 5, 2015)

I was just about to say it but 9D4 beat me to it, what is up with all the injuries of people on this forum?


----------



## PeacefulIce (Mar 5, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> I was just about to say it but 9D4 beat me to it, what is up with all the injuries of people on this forum?



That's it, I blame the forum for my accident!!


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh wow...news reports that Harrison Ford involved in a small plane crash he was piloting here in LA....they're showing an old pre-WWII trainer crashed in a park area, mostly in one piece and that he was taken to a local Trauma Center in "fair to moderate" condition (pretty good considering)


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 5, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Oh wow...news reports that Harrison Ford involved in a small plane crash he was piloting here in LA....they're showing an old pre-WWII trainer crashed in a park area, mostly in one piece and that he was taken to a local Trauma Center in "fair to moderate" condition (pretty good considering)



Well he does pilot the millennium falcon.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 5, 2015)

Just got my Bates guide to physical examination. I'm done with medic school and still studying, I must be sick


----------



## Tigger (Mar 6, 2015)

Had my first delivery last night, on a late call that I really did not want to take. Fire walked her to our ambulance, told me she was having contractions and a "tiny bit" of bleeding, and then peaced. One of them offered to ride in half hardheartedley but no one (including mom) seemed to be panicked and mom said she wasn't even sure they were "real contractions." In the course of a maybe four minute transport things got out of hand. 

I called my patch, went to get a line started, mom yelled at me for trying to stick her in the wrist, and then immediately began to bleed heavily. Then her water broke but I was still not thinking imminent delivery and neither was mom, or at least that's what she said. I yelled at my (medic) partner to hurry up and get there or pull over. I got up to get some oxygen on mom, tripped on the cot, went down to the floor, and then breathed a sigh of relief as I saw we were pulling into the bay. I got back up, mom screamed "it's coming!" I yelled, the ambulance went into park and in the time it took my partner to get to the back mom delivered in one mighty effort as I lunged to catch. I missed. 

My partner said he opened the doors to find me staring at the baby with a deer in the headlights look. "Dude, it's out," is what I said I guess. My partner hopped in and started drying the baby, I blew up the OB kit trying to open it, and another crew is running over thinking we have a combative patient. Finally we get the baby who was completely nonplussed about the whole thing and required zero care besides a tiny bit of suction back to mom. Mom is bleeding quite heavily so we boogied into the resus room and some fundal massage and oxytocin got things under control. Meanwhile everyone is all excited and I'm still shocked at how fast things happened. it was her fourth baby and I knew that meant things could go quicker, but not that fast.

Room for improvement, suffice to say. 

Also I forgot to get a signature on the PCR for the baby and got yelled by billing before getting off at three hours late. Hooray!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 6, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Had my first delivery last night, on a late call that I really did not want to take. Fire walked her to our ambulance, told me she was having contractions and a "tiny bit" of bleeding, and then peaced. One of them offered to ride in half hardheartedley but no one (including mom) seemed to be panicked and mom said she wasn't even sure they were "real contractions." In the course of a maybe four minute transport things got out of hand.
> 
> I called my patch, went to get a line started, mom yelled at me for trying to stick her in the wrist, and then immediately began to bleed heavily. Then her water broke but I was still not thinking imminent delivery and neither was mom, or at least that's what she said. I yelled at my (medic) partner to hurry up and get there or pull over. I got up to get some oxygen on mom, tripped on the cot, went down to the floor, and then breathed a sigh of relief as I saw we were pulling into the bay. I got back up, mom screamed "it's coming!" I yelled, the ambulance went into park and in the time it took my partner to get to the back mom delivered in one mighty effort as I lunged to catch. I missed.
> 
> ...


Oh god I never thought about that before. Her having the kid means (for my company at least) that there would have to be 2 PCRs for the call.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 6, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Oh god I never thought about that before. Her having the kid means (for my company at least) that there would have to be 2 PCRs for the call.


AMR hooray! I did indeed write two charts.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 6, 2015)

Tigger said:


> AMR hooray! I did indeed write two charts.


What did you put in for the milage of the second chart haha


----------



## Tigger (Mar 6, 2015)

0.1. Scene and destination were the same addresses ha. Pickup location "ED ambulance bay."


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 6, 2015)

By god, it's billable!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 6, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Christ. We're all broken.
> I blame @Handsome Robb for starting it



And now I'm getting MRIs and **** for my C and T spine


----------



## Angel (Mar 6, 2015)

Somewhat bombed a call. Went against my gut and trusted the monitor, because I didn't know any better. After talkin with a crew member, our monitors are notorious for mislabeling (?) Tachyarrhythmias...
Sucks to be me


----------



## Angel (Mar 6, 2015)

Dp


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 6, 2015)

$711.71 later... Have every part I need. Two weeks for shipping. Ugh. This anticipation is killer. 
Also my ex got me an interview for a cardiac specialty hospital that hires medics. Never particularly wanted to live in Tucson... But hey. Why not? 
Well... I guess there's the whole working with my ex. I don't think that will be much fun...


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 6, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Had my first delivery last night, on a late call that I really did not want to take. Fire walked her to our ambulance, told me she was having contractions and a "tiny bit" of bleeding, and then peaced. One of them offered to ride in half hardheartedley but no one (including mom) seemed to be panicked and mom said she wasn't even sure they were "real contractions." In the course of a maybe four minute transport things got out of hand.
> 
> I called my patch, went to get a line started, mom yelled at me for trying to stick her in the wrist, and then immediately began to bleed heavily. Then her water broke but I was still not thinking imminent delivery and neither was mom, or at least that's what she said. I yelled at my (medic) partner to hurry up and get there or pull over. I got up to get some oxygen on mom, tripped on the cot, went down to the floor, and then breathed a sigh of relief as I saw we were pulling into the bay. I got back up, mom screamed "it's coming!" I yelled, the ambulance went into park and in the time it took my partner to get to the back mom delivered in one mighty effort as I lunged to catch. I missed.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you had one of those WTF just happened calls.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Mar 6, 2015)

9D4 said:


> $711.71 later... Have every part I need. Two weeks for shipping. Ugh. This anticipation is killer.
> Also my ex got me an interview for a cardiac specialty hospital that hires medics. Never particularly wanted to live in Tucson... But hey. Why not?
> Well... I guess there's the whole working with my ex. I don't think that will be much fun...



Well depends on why she is you ex and if you are in a current relationship, but I probably wouldn't want to work with one of my ex lol


----------



## Aprz (Mar 7, 2015)

Angel said:


> Dp


Wow, I have a terrible mind. I was like "What the heck? Why did she post Dp?" I didn't correlate it with the post above it. I thought of something else instead...


----------



## Angel (Mar 7, 2015)

Lol! Oh do tell??


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 7, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Wow, I have a terrible mind. I was like "What the heck? Why did she post Dp?" I didn't correlate it with the post above it. I thought of something else instead...


Same here haha


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 7, 2015)

Even after being in the Army for 5 years, I wouldn't have known what y'all were referring to if it weren't for the internet lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 7, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Wow, I have a terrible mind. I was like "What the heck? Why did she post Dp?" I didn't correlate it with the post above it. I thought of something else instead...


Lol. I'm with Jim. I had to look it up. I'm so naïve.


----------



## Angel (Mar 7, 2015)

Haha mhmm!!


----------



## Angel (Mar 7, 2015)

thats a gigantic pic...sorry


----------



## Aprz (Mar 7, 2015)

Heh, I hate to admit this. I have been trying to get on 911 for over four years. I've been doing it for a couple of months now thanks to somebody putting in a good word for me and I am grateful for that. I don't like my job though. I feel like it gets worse for me everyday.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 7, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Heh, I hate to admit this. I have been trying to get on 911 for over four years. I've been doing it for a couple of months now thanks to somebody putting in a good word for me and I am grateful for that. I don't like my job though. I feel like it gets worse for me everyday.



What don't you like about it?


----------



## Aprz (Mar 7, 2015)

I think it is two things: I am not getting along with my co-workers and I have to drive 100% of the time (usually code 3) in a county I don't know. EMTs do not attend to patients in this 911 system. I am not a good fit here.


----------



## JosephDurham (Mar 7, 2015)

Just got home from the ladder maze.  I am worn out. 

- up the Areal 
- out a window, down the Bangor
- up 35 in a window
- out a window down 24
- up 14 ft through a window 
- up a set of stairs and up the attic ladder

I'm exhausted


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 7, 2015)

Aprz said:


> I think it is two things: I am not getting along with my co-workers and I have to drive 100% of the time (usually code 3) in a county I don't know. EMTs do not attend to patients in this 911 system. I am not a good fit here.



That doesn't sound like a lot of fun. Sounds like it's job search time.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 7, 2015)

No....shoulder....straps....?

Leave the monitor inside???

Grr.....


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh, and "we don't stop at intersections when we roll code here".

Looking very strongly at Neighboring EMS dpeartment. A 3k/yr pay cut is better than complacency.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 7, 2015)

State EMT card - check
AHA CPR card - check
NREMT - check 
Got my "new" NREMT card today, finally done with renewing everything!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 7, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Oh, and "we don't stop at intersections when we roll code here".
> 
> Looking very strongly at Neighboring EMS dpeartment. A 3k/yr pay cut is better than complacency.




What did I say? 6 months?


----------



## Angel (Mar 7, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> What did I say? 6 months?



i was just about to say that!!? 
oh rocket...
if youre in training just do it their way, and when youre done...do it your way. if thats the only thing wrong with this company....youre doing good

@Aprz, can you stick it out a bit and transfer to another "base"? or upgrade to medic? youre done interning right?


----------



## Aprz (Mar 8, 2015)

My preceptor is also an alternate supervisor and field training officer. When he is a being a supervisor or they hire new paramedics, I get bumped. I have been doing my internship for over six months, but only have 494 hours. I'm back on this Monday and hope to finish at the end of this month without interruption.

Damn you daylight saving time for having to move the hour hand forward. I really could have used an extra hour of sleep today.


----------



## JosephDurham (Mar 8, 2015)

After the ladder maze decided to go to my sons tournament basketball game.  Game started at 2030.  They were running late and the game was an hour away.  Ended up getting home at 0012.  Really could use another hr of sleep!


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 8, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Oh, and "we don't stop at intersections when we roll code here".
> 
> Looking very strongly at Neighboring EMS dpeartment. A 3k/yr pay cut is better than complacency.


 
Time to be a garbage man like you wanted. Hopefully they freakin stop at every trash can without rolling through one, or it would be time to look for greener grass across town.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 8, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Time to be a garbage man like you wanted. Hopefully they freakin stop at every trash can without rolling through one, or it would be time to look for greener grass across town.


Dude, shut up. You're an EMT at a system that prides itself on limitations and can't conceive of a world beyond the county line.


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 8, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> What did I say? 6 months?


Maybe it's really all a big joke...just a way to keep us entertained...

I mean...you think eventually he'd just stop telling people these things....


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 8, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Dude, shut up. You're an EMT at a system that prides itself on limitations and can't conceive of a world beyond the county line.


 
Aww rocket stop you're hurting my little EMT feelings! I knew I should of went to paramedic school so I wouldnt have to suffer such lashings.


----------



## Angel (Mar 8, 2015)

@RocketMedic , say what you want, at least chewy has found a job he likes. You seem to be unhappy anywhere you go, even over the smallest things.
Why not try something different? Aren't you running out of options at this point?


----------



## Aprz (Mar 8, 2015)

Today was a better day at work. I was at 0% energy yesterday, lol.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 8, 2015)

@RocketMedic, they don't bring anything other than a BLS jump bag into the house at my new service. 

I just shrugged my shoulders, cleared my FTO period and told my partner, "ok, so I bring in everything. You don't have to, but when it's my call, that's how we roll". 

There was some grumbling, but now, the monitor, airway and first in bag all come in. Be the change you want to see.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 8, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> @RocketMedic, they don't bring anything other than a BLS jump bag into the house at my new service.
> 
> I just shrugged my shoulders, cleared my FTO period and told my partner, "ok, so I bring in everything. You don't have to, but when it's my call, that's how we roll".
> 
> There was some grumbling, but now, the monitor, airway and first in bag all come in. Be the change you want to see.



Tried it, got chewed out for it. Life is too short to argue. Urge to care 0%. Better offer accepted.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 8, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Time to be a garbage man like you wanted. Hopefully they freakin stop at every trash can without rolling through one, or it would be time to look for greener grass across town.


Sanitation isn't asking for a Cavalier to broadside them by driving like Speed.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 8, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Tried it, got chewed out for it. Life is too short to argue. Urge to care 0%. Better offer accepted.



You get more job offers than anyone I know.


----------



## Angel (Mar 8, 2015)

especially considering he only stays at jobs a couple weeks or months. id see that as a red flag but....


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 8, 2015)

Wish there were more medic schools around Austin, the only one besides the community college makes you take a 7 month AEMT course before attending the paramedic course...give me a break. Makes the decision of taking regular classes easier though.


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 8, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Tried it, got chewed out for it. Life is too short to argue. Urge to care 0%. Better offer accepted.


But...but...but...I thought you found your unicorn job...


RocketMedic said:


> I fired up the Internet and kept looking. And I found a unicorn- a municipal, single-role ALS paramedic service that pays more than $14,000 a year more than AMR for less times worked and has better _everything_. I found a lot better than Acadian too- and more importantly, I was able to get hired. I turned in my two-week's notice and will be starting soon with my new employer, and I'm doing it with a song in my heart and a smile on my face.


----------



## Angel (Mar 8, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Wish there were more medic schools around Austin, the only one besides the community college makes you take a 7 month AEMT course before attending the paramedic course...give me a break. Makes the decision of taking regular classes easier though.



werent you going for PA?


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 8, 2015)

Angel said:


> werent you going for PA?


 
Still am, and taking undergrad classes. But if I were to have more options around it may make me think harder about what side of the fence to play on.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 8, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> But...but...but...I thought you found your unicorn job...



I farm unicorns. Want the best one. Even unicorns have nags.


----------



## Angel (Mar 8, 2015)

@Chewy20 You're doing what I did! I can't say I regret it, but I feel super old to still be in school.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 8, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> I farm unicorns. Want the best one. Even unicorns have nags.


 
You realize unicorns don't exist, right? Just making sure.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 8, 2015)

Angel said:


> @Chewy20 You're doing what I did! I can't say I regret it, but I feel super old to still be in school.


 
Don't know how deathly old you are, but I just turned 24 and I feel ancient walking down the halls. Granted if I went to school at 18 I would have picked some BS degree and been happy with C's as long as their was plenty of beer.


----------



## Angel (Mar 8, 2015)

Lol 25! I just imagined myself done a long time ago. I have friends getting masters and doctorates so there's that!


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 8, 2015)

Angel said:


> Lol 25! I just imagined myself done a long time ago. I have friends getting masters and doctorates so there's that!


 
But hey in the meantime we are saving peoples li....nevermind


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 8, 2015)

That "ignore" button sure comes in handy.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 8, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Wish there were more medic schools around Austin, the only one besides the community college makes you take a 7 month AEMT course before attending the paramedic course...give me a break. Makes the decision of taking regular classes easier though.


Come hang out with me at UTHSCSA


----------



## Anjel (Mar 8, 2015)

All set to go back to work Tuesday as long as the doctor cooperates. If not they are trying to force me into dispatch.

I'm glad pain is subjective.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 8, 2015)

Carol is scary.


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 9, 2015)

I like turtles.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 9, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> That "ignore" button sure comes in handy.


Maybe that is why I feel like no one sees me.  Everyone just has me on ignore!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 9, 2015)

On another note, has my first code today and got ROSC.  Not sure how the neurologic outcome will be.


----------



## Angel (Mar 9, 2015)

Lol I see you @FireWA1!!
Pretty good call!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 9, 2015)

Aprz said:


> I think it is two things: I am not getting along with my co-workers and I have to drive 100% of the time (usually code 3) in a county I don't know. EMTs do not attend to patients in this 911 system. I am not a good fit here.


Time to move!


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 9, 2015)

Today, I'm thankful for a day off and a free Starbucks. 



PeacefulIce said:


> That's it, I blame the forum for my accident!!



I think I need to create a release form for the site. (adds this to my task list)



Tigger said:


> 0.1. Scene and destination were the same addresses ha. Pickup location "ED ambulance bay."



Literally lol'd at this.



Anjel said:


> You get more job offers than anyone I know.





Angel said:


> especially considering he only stays at jobs a couple weeks or months. id see that as a red flag but....



I'm kind of the same way. Looking at my resume you'd think, "He doesn't stay in one place very long." Then you look at what I did in that short time and think, "Holy ****! He got stuff done there!"



FireWA1 said:


> Maybe that is why I feel like no one sees me.  Everyone just has me on ignore!



I see you!


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 9, 2015)

Time to vent....

For those that don't know, I'm getting married in 40 days. I got engaged on Dec. 31, 2013. We started planning early, booking our venue by February, DJ and officiant around April, and have been taking care of the rest over the past year. Everyone we've talked to have been impressed about how early we got stuff done.

Last week it paid off. The owner's of the condo we rent stopped by (actually the landlord did, but whatever) and notified us that they are not renewing the lease. Instead, they are going to sell the unit. So in the next 80-ish days, I have to have my bachelor party, rehearsal, wedding, honeymoon, find a place to live, pack and move. 

I'm thankful that we weren't procrastinators.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 9, 2015)

That sounds like not a lot of fun Chimpie. 

I was in Cardiology during Medic when I had my wedding. And that was enough. Lol


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 9, 2015)

I will say that I'll have a very interesting wedding. Attendants will include:
2 RNs
1 Medic
1 Medic instructor, former SWAT
1 Sheriff Deputy (K9)
1 Former Deputy
1 Emergency Management Officer


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 9, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> I will say that I'll have a very interesting wedding. Attendants will include:
> 2 RNs
> 1 Medic
> 1 Medic instructor, former SWAT
> ...


I hope you plan on hanging a curtain up or somehow or other keeping the debouchery from your other guests.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Mar 9, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> I will say that I'll have a very interesting wedding. Attendants will include:
> 2 RNs
> 1 Medic
> 1 Medic instructor, former SWAT
> ...


The real question is, is the officer going to bring his canine partner?


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 9, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> The real question is, is the officer going to bring his canine partner?


No, the dog is awesome, but wrong place for him.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 9, 2015)

Got the letter in the mail today, officially invited to take the LACoFD written test  Unfortunately one of the two test dates (both of which are mandatory) falls on my Army Reserve drill date...I'll be missing a combat equipment jump out of a high performance aircraft with a follow on mission, but hey, we get those once or twice a year...FD's only test like 5 years, I can always jump again in the future lol


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 9, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Got the letter in the mail today, officially invited to take the LACoFD written test  Unfortunately one of the two test dates (both of which are mandatory) falls on my Army Reserve drill date...I'll be missing a combat equipment jump out of a high performance aircraft with a follow on mission, but hey, we get those once or twice a year...FD's only test like 5 years, I can always jump again in the future lol


Congrats! Personally I would choose jumping out of the airplane over living/working in LA but hey, good career move.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Mar 9, 2015)

People are stupid. Just plain stupid. On Twitter, there's this one group of hardcore female feminists who are calling all males bad, serial rapists, who can't read because they aren't supporting women's week. On the other hand, the guys are continuing to bash the feminists for these comments with comments of their own, such as, "its 8 pm now and I'm a white male. time to go out in the neighborhood and stalk some females."


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 9, 2015)

You should inform them that a female has two X chromosomes, while males still have one X chromosome in addition to their one Y chromosome. 

So much to both sides disappointment, everyone is at least half female. 
Extreme feminists are bashing half-ladies, 
And although those men might think women are "the suck", they are still half suck. 



Then I would tell them all to shut up and change their tampons because I'm bored and I would guess their responses would be nothing short of entertaining.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 9, 2015)

I watched all 7 X-Men movies in 3 days. 

I don't know what to do with myself now.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 9, 2015)

There's a TON of open shifts. And I'm too busy to pick up any of them!


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ugh. That moment when your at the grocery store in uniform after work and a complete stranger comes up and says " Hey I just got my EMT. Could you help me get a job? Or could I use you as a reference?".......-_-


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 10, 2015)

A midnight run sounds like fun right now...


----------



## Angel (Mar 10, 2015)

Apparently everyone wants to call 911 at the same time...gonna be a crazy night if this keeps up.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 10, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> I farm unicorns. Want the best one. Even unicorns have nags.



Which is fine, but we would simply not hire you where I work. We are a pretty darn close to a unicorn service (though our small size provides some limitations), and we hire based on who is a good fit and has demonstrated being able to work successfully in a variety of environments with success. While you may have done that, your resume does not indicate that. That is enough of a red flag to not bring such a candidate in for an interview, there are plenty of other people who have worked through their employer's challenges instead of walking out.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 10, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Which is fine, but we would simply not hire you where I work. We are a pretty darn close to a unicorn service (though our small size provides some limitations), and we hire based on who is a good fit and has demonstrated being able to work successfully in a variety of environments with success. While you may have done that, your resume does not indicate that. That is enough of a red flag to not bring such a candidate in for an interview, there are plenty of other people who have worked through their employer's challenges instead of walking out.



Meh.


----------



## Angel (Mar 10, 2015)

Was repetitively called an ambulance driver by a med tech tonight. My shirt clearly says paramedic!
Ugh


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 10, 2015)

It's 39 degrees outside and I have the bedroom window open.  I love this weather!


----------



## Deftones (Mar 10, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Ugh. That moment when your at the grocery store in uniform after work and a complete stranger comes up and says " Hey I just got my EMT. Could you help me get a job? Or could I use you as a reference?".......-_-


Hey, I just got my EMT. Can you help me get a job? Can I use you as a reference? How about you let me do a ride along with you? I can pitch in and help you. 

Seriously though, how did you react? I'd feel awkward in that situation.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 10, 2015)

I usually get "oh you're a paramedic? I always wanted to do that. How much money do you make an hour?"


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 10, 2015)

Deftones said:


> Seriously though, how did you react? .


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 10, 2015)

Tha


COmedic17 said:


> Ugh. That moment when your at the grocery store in uniform after work and a complete stranger comes up and says " Hey I just got my EMT. Could you help me get a job? Or could I use you as a reference?".......-_-


 That's why I de-uniform on my way out of the station. Well that and 100 other reasons.


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 10, 2015)

i usually do but I had an appointment and was rushed.....never again.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Mar 10, 2015)

Paramedic? you guys do vital signs and stuff like that right?


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 10, 2015)

Burritomedic1127 said:


> Paramedic? you guys do vital signs and stuff like that right?


Sort of... I press a button to make a machine get vitals for me.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Mar 10, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Sort of... I press a button to make a machine get vitals for me.


NIBP works for me


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 10, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Sort of... I press a button to make a machine get vitals for me.


And when We are not doing that, we are playing COD at the station and chugging red bull.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 10, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> And when We are not doing that, we are playing COD at the station and chugging red bull.


I think I found my new partner.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 10, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Time to move!




Where to? Kern County?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 10, 2015)

I feel like I'm never going to get a "first job". I have four applications out, one under review. The postings for all the positions I have applied for have been taken down. It's been two months of nothing except for the one that is under review. I've been doing everything that has been suggested...calling once a week to check app status, making sure they know I'm really interested. I've gotten a FEMA cert in the meantime and plan on doing another next week. I know it looks like I'm inexperienced on my resume....well.....I am. Doesn't everyone start out that way? I've been volunteering with a rural FD and been getting patient contact experience (which is on my resume) I'm not sure what more I can do. I'm trying really hard not to feel discouraged. And moving is just not an option for me at this time.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 10, 2015)

It just takes time. It's really just being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 10, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Meh.


You're just making it harder on yourself.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 10, 2015)

Tigger said:


> You're just making it harder on yourself.


"Harder" is sticking with people and organizations that don't cut the mustard in hopes they'll decide to stop being lazy and subpar. Unlikely. 

Better to go with a better option.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 10, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I feel like I'm never going to get a "first job". I have four applications out, one under review. The postings for all the positions I have applied for have been taken down. It's been two months of nothing except for the one that is under review. I've been doing everything that has been suggested...calling once a week to check app status, making sure they know I'm really interested. I've gotten a FEMA cert in the meantime and plan on doing another next week. I know it looks like I'm inexperienced on my resume....well.....I am. Doesn't everyone start out that way? I've been volunteering with a rural FD and been getting patient contact experience (which is on my resume) I'm not sure what more I can do. I'm trying really hard not to feel discouraged. And moving is just not an option for me at this time.



Diversify....get some extra book learnin'


----------



## Angel (Mar 10, 2015)

Tigger said:


> You're just making it harder on yourself.



i get what youre saying but i couldnt nor would i want to work some place where i would be absolutely miserable at. places ive worked less than say....3 months wont make it onto my resume anyway, but thats just me


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 10, 2015)

Angel said:


> i get what youre saying but i couldnt nor would i want to work some place where i would be absolutely miserable at. places ive worked less than say....3 months wont make it onto my resume anyway, but thats just me



Exactly. There's literally no reason to even mention failed experiments.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 10, 2015)

So I kinda want to do a "Bar Rescue" but for EMS...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 10, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Exactly. There's literally no reason to even mention failed experiments.



Except that your prospective employer probably expects/wants/asked you to report "all" pertinent prior employment on their application, not just the ones that you wanted to report. 

Therefore, not including it is dishonest.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 10, 2015)

I just spent real money for resources in one of those "pay-to-play" game apps. I feel dirty


----------



## Angel (Mar 10, 2015)

Remi said:


> Except that your prospective employer probably expects/wants/asked you to report "all" pertinent prior employment on their application, not just the ones that you wanted to report.
> 
> Therefore, not including it is dishonest.



thats your opinon. i have never had an employer care or ask about a job worked less than 30 days. and im not going to clutter my resume with it when ive had more meaningful job experience that will actually be of value to the perspective employer. if you want to include all 10+ jobs youve worked since you were 16 thats on you. Its irrelevant to the job im applying to now so it wont be included. 
and besides its not your application or resume so why are you worried about it?


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Got back in the saddle tonight 
Just went to the gas station. But damn it was amazing. I switched the clutch lever with a shorty so I don't have to use my left hand quite as much since it still hurts a teensy bit when stretched too far. 
Also on that note, I start pt for my hand next week. Just need to get a little more ROM back in my wrist and my recruiter said she'd start my papers again. For delayed entry, of course. 
On that note though... I no longer know if I want to go through pararescue. Honestly I know it sounds lazy, but I don't really want to put the effort into a 6 minute mile again. It took me a year to get to where I was for the pipeline and to lose the 80 lbs I had too. 
As it is, my therapist had me run the other day and my leg gave out after about 3 steps. And through this all I unfortunately used it as an excuse and put on about 30 lbs. 
Really not sure how much effort I want to put in to waking up at 4 am every day to train for 2-3 hours like I was. 
I've honestly been considering just
saying whatever and finding a different career. As it was my ASVAB scores let me pick anything in any branch. Considering a couple different options.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 10, 2015)

Angel said:


> thats your opinon. i have never had an employer care or ask about a job worked less than 30 days. and im not going to clutter my resume with it when ive had more meaningful job experience that will actually be of value to the perspective employer. if you want to include all 10+ jobs youve worked since you were 16 thats on you. Its irrelevant to the job im applying to now so it wont be included.
> *and besides its not your application or resume so why are you worried about it?*



Whoa there, cowgirl.....trust me, I'm not the least bit worried about your resume or anyone else's. My post wasn't even directed towards you...it was directed towards Rocketmedic.

There is a difference between what you put on your resume and what you put on an application that asks you to list "all previous pertinent employment", or something along those lines.

I've seen lots of applications, and I've never seen one that said "please list all pertinent employment UNLESS it lasted less than three months". In fact some employers ask for extra detail about employment that brief.

If the application you are filling out specifically directs you to omit brief periods of employment, great. If it doesn't say that though, and you don't include it, then you are lying.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## Angel (Mar 10, 2015)

you realize most applications dont specify right? and yes i have seen and applied to jobs that dont want to see any employment <30 days soo???


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 10, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Got back in the saddle tonight
> Just went to the gas station. But damn it was amazing. I switched the clutch lever with a shorty so I don't have to use my left hand quite as much since it still hurts a teensy bit when stretched too far.
> Also on that note, I start pt for my hand next week. Just need to get a little more ROM back in my wrist and my recruiter said she'd start my papers again. For delayed entry, of course.
> On that note though... I no longer know if I want to go through pararescue. Honestly I know it sounds lazy, but I don't really want to put the effort into a 6 minute mile again. It took me a year to get to where I was for the pipeline and to lose the 80 lbs I had too.
> ...



Remember, anything Special-ish is not just an "at your best" scenario. It's an entry snapshot. The real question is if you can do it forty straight hours into a mission, dark, hurt, tired, hungry and filthy. It's not cowardice to say you can't. I can't any more, and I'm only 26, and I have no significant medical issues. 

If you want to get in and you can, great. But from this veteran's perspective, you're not going to be a great infantryman , and your chances of being a PJ or Green Beret are very low.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 10, 2015)

Remi said:


> Whoa there, cowgirl.....trust me, I'm not the least bit worried about your resume or anyone else's. My post wasn't even directed towards you...it was directed towards Rocketmedic.
> 
> There is a difference between what you put on your resume and what you put on an application that asks you to list "all previous pertinent employment", or something along those lines.
> 
> ...



It's not a lie, it's a recognition and admission that things aren't going to work out or that they're not adequate. Jobs are like girlfriends- if it's not working and you're not happy, it's better to be honest and resolve the issue than it is to linger and hope, unless there are no better options. If a better option comes, go for it.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 10, 2015)

On THAT note, big difference between resumes and previous employment on applications.


----------



## Angel (Mar 10, 2015)

im just seeing a lot of people content with misery. 
sorry i cant relate, i hope i never do.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 10, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> *It's not a lie,* it's a recognition and admission that things aren't going to work out or that they're not adequate. Jobs are like girlfriends- if it's not working and you're not happy, it's better to be honest and resolve the issue than it is to linger and hope, unless there are no better options. If a better option comes, go for it.



If someone asks you to list all of your previous employers, and you intentionally omit some, it's not a lie?

I guess you'd be OK then, with your prospective employer leaving out certain details of your job responsibilities or shift expectations when you inquire about those things.


----------



## Angel (Mar 10, 2015)

again, you list all the jobs you've had since you were 16? or whenever you started working?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 10, 2015)

Not every job since 16 is pertinent but all previous EMS jobs are.

Explaining a <90 day employment is difficult without dissing the employer or yourself, but EMS is a small community and being up front about previous employment is better than hiding it. Find a way to spin it so you don't trash the company.  No need to list it on your resume but certainly it belongs on a previous empoyment app.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 10, 2015)

Remi said:


> If someone asks you to list all of your previous employers, and you intentionally omit some, it's not a lie?
> 
> I guess you'd be OK then, with your prospective employer leaving out certain details of your job responsibilities or shift expectations when you inquire about those things.



Oh, you mean like literally every employer does?

Dabbling in someplace you declined isn't a dealbreaker, and frankly, if an employer wants to quibble over a few days that are easily explained as "not worth the ink it took to print, because it wasn't a positive work environment", they're probably a pretty exclusive group anyway.


----------



## Angel (Mar 10, 2015)

jobs get a probationary period same way we do. if they dont cut it, then on to the next. not sure why people think you/we owe employers anything, but i digress. 
im bored now...shameless season 3 it is!


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 10, 2015)

Angel said:


> jobs get a probationary period same way we do. if they dont cut it, then on to the next. not sure why people think you/we owe employers anything, but i digress.
> im bored now...shameless season 3 it is!



Exactly. "This place was not adequate for my needs, and I elected to seek alternative employment for mutual benefit before further time, effort and resources were invested in a doomed relationship." Far, far more honest and defensible than "well, I tried, but..."

My time and work are valuable. Not super-valuable, but they have value, and I screen jobs. Those that don't even offer the pretext of what I need are never even contacted. Those that may offer what I need are considered, and just like probationary periods, they're on evaluation too. If they don't showcase what you like, than they're not the one you need to remain at for any length of time longer than you need.

Would you continue to return to a substandard restaurant? A filthy clinic? A crappy bathroom on-post? Would you sink a double-digit percentage of your life into something you knew was selling out your values and goals simply by association?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 10, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Diversify....get some extra book learnin'


Well, I've been studying A & P, pharmacology,  and ekg interpretation. Does that count?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 10, 2015)

If a company sees that you have many jobs you stay at less than 30 days why should they hire you? The first month or so at most company's you are not bringing in any money to the company. They are paying you to go through and academy/orientation and/or an FTO process. Why hire an employee who possibly won't benefit the company in the slightest?


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 10, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Remember, anything Special-ish is not just an "at your best" scenario. It's an entry snapshot. The real question is if you can do it forty straight hours into a mission, dark, hurt, tired, hungry and filthy. It's not cowardice to say you can't. I can't any more, and I'm only 26, and I have no significant medical issues.
> 
> If you want to get in and you can, great. But from this veteran's perspective, you're not going to be a great infantryman , and your chances of being a PJ or Green Beret are very low.


I'll respectfully disagree. All I'll say, I don't want to start another squabble like the one going on currently. 
As of now I think it's bit understandable that my motivation is a little low. I'm a little over 8 weeks post op for a ORIF on my left femur resulting in a plate, 6 screws, 32 stitches and 24 staples. And a little over 6 weeks for a reduction of my scaphoid with another surgical pin. 
I'm not too certain anyone wouldn't be considering a couple other options.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 10, 2015)

Depends how you're marketing it. If you're saying "I know all these extra things HIRE ME PLEASEEEE!", you're actually less likely to get an offer at a lot of places, because you are demonstrating a dangerous degree of ambition. If it's a directed, controlled, calm "I will be a higher-level provider", then that's helpful. If it's "studying for nursing", that's great. 

All depends what sort of jobs you are seeking too. IFTs generally do not want hyper-motivated for 911.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 10, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Exactly. "This place was not adequate for my needs, and I elected to seek alternative employment for mutual benefit before further time, effort and resources were invested in a doomed relationship." Far, far more honest and defensible than "well, I tried, but..."
> 
> My time and work are valuable. Not super-valuable, but they have value, and I screen jobs. Those that don't even offer the pretext of what I need are never even contacted. Those that may offer what I need are considered, and just like probationary periods, they're on evaluation too. If they don't showcase what you like, than they're not the one you need to remain at for any length of time longer than you need.
> 
> Would you continue to return to a substandard restaurant? A filthy clinic? A crappy bathroom on-post? Would you sink a double-digit percentage of your life into something you knew was selling out your values and goals simply by association?



Agreed.  But at least its addressed and out in the open. I imagine any decent employer would understand, but how would they react to discovering a short stint that was never accounted for on the app? Talk about probationary period, that would be an easy dismissal.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 10, 2015)

This is getting old


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 10, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Agreed.  But at least its addressed and out in the open. I imagine any decent employer would understand, but how would they react to discovering a short stint that was never accounted for on the app? Talk about probationary period, that would be an easy dismissal.


Like you said, an application is different than a resume. If it wants all history, they'll get it. If it wants the highlights only, they'll get that.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 10, 2015)

9D4 said:


> I'll respectfully disagree. All I'll say, I don't want to start another squabble like the one going on currently.
> As of now I think it's bit understandable that my motivation is a little low. I'm a little over 8 weeks post op for a ORIF on my left femur resulting in a plate, 6 screws, 32 stitches and 24 staples. And a little over 6 weeks for a reduction of my scaphoid with another surgical pin.
> I'm not too certain anyone wouldn't be considering a couple other options.



Good luck.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 10, 2015)

Anjel said:


> This is getting old


At least it's not devolving into personal insults.


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 10, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> So I kinda want to do a "Bar Rescue" but for EMS...


Except to that you need to be able understand what makes a department good in the first place, when one is "cut[ting] the mustard" (your words), and when one is failing.

You aren't capable of that, as your last stint at a so-called "unicorn job" shows.


----------



## Angel (Mar 10, 2015)

LOL, if anyone knows....rocketmedic should.


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 10, 2015)

Angel said:


> you realize most applications dont specify right? and yes i have seen and applied to jobs that dont want to see any employment <30 days soo???


I've never applied to a job that specified that previous employment had to be for greater than 30 days.  

All applications I've ever filled out (in and out of EMS) either listed "all previous employment," or "all previous related employment."

Blanket statements based soley on limited personal experience often fail to prove a point.

I should mention that every place I've applied in the medical field included the statement, either on the application, or somewhere on the job description/description of the hiring process, that anyone caught lying during the process would be removed immedietly.  My guess is failing to notify them of a previous employer would qualify...cross your fingers and hope the background check isn't in depth if that's the case!


----------



## Angel (Mar 10, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> Blanket statements based soley on limited personal experience often fail to prove a point.



you said it.


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 10, 2015)

Angel said:


> you said it.


Why yes, yes I did in fact say it.

Good thing I didn't make a blanket statement based soley on limited experience then, isn't it?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 10, 2015)

Angel said:


> again, you list all the jobs you've had since you were 16? or whenever you started working?



All pertinent ones, yes. Meaning all my EMS jobs if it's an EMS position, all my nursing jobs if it's a nursing position, and all my management-related jobs if it's a management-related position.

You can rationalize any decision you want. But if you intentionally leave out a piece of information that a prospective employer requested, you are lying. And that's exactly how they will see it if they find out. Spin it any way you want, but that's the reality.


----------



## Angel (Mar 10, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> I've never applied to a job that specified that previous employment had to be for greater than 30 days.
> 
> All applications I've ever filled out (in and out of EMS) either listed "all previous employment," or "all previous related employment."





triemal04 said:


> Good thing I didn't make a blanket statement based soley on limited experience then, isn't it?



whats that?


----------



## Angel (Mar 10, 2015)

Remi said:


> All pertinent ones, yes.
> 
> You can rationalize any decision you want. But if you intentionally leave out a piece of information that a prospective employer requested, you are lying. And that's exactly how they will see it if they find out. Spin it any way you want, but that's the reality.



well ive never done that and never had an issue getting a job....so...imagine how much it doesnt matter?

or how much i care....

nite!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 10, 2015)

Angel said:


> well ive never done that and never had an issue getting a job....so...imagine how much it doesnt matter?



Yeah, I know. Dishonesty often goes undetected. That's really good news for some.


----------



## Angel (Mar 10, 2015)

good thing everyones entitled to their opinion.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 10, 2015)

Angel said:


> well ive never done that and never had an issue getting a job....so...imagine how much it doesnt matter?
> 
> or how much i care....
> 
> nite!


Might not make a huge difference for most ambulance companies because their background process is a joke. Now the companies that do an extensive background check it will make a huge difference (some of our fire departments are known for calling ex wifes, ex girlfriends, etc)


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 10, 2015)

Angel said:


> whats that?


Angel...the quote you posted was me listing WHAT my own experience has been, not extrapolating that to be the norm.
This is what it looks like when you use your personal experiences to equate a standard:


Angel said:


> you realize most applications dont specify right?and yes i have seen and applied to jobs that dont want to see any employment <30 days soo???


----------



## Angel (Mar 10, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Might not make a huge difference for most ambulance companies because their background process is a joke. Now the companies that do an extensive background check it will make a huge difference (some of our fire departments are known for calling ex wifes, ex girlfriends, etc)



oh trust me, i know the difference. but theres no way im handing in an application 10 pages long listing my entire work history. if i ever wanted to do fire, its a different story.


----------



## Angel (Mar 10, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> Angel...the quote you posted was me listing WHAT my own experience has been, not extrapolating that to be the norm.
> This is what it looks like when you use your personal experiences to equate a standard:



yea...whatd you think i wrote was?? this is why college degrees should be a minimum in EMS


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 10, 2015)

Angel said:


> yea...whatd you think i wrote was?? this is why college degrees should be a minimum in EMS


Well...when you said that "most departments don't specify" and then used your own past as an example...I don't know...sounds like you are suggesting, based on your own experience, that it is the norm to not use any employment that was less than 30 days long.  

Good thing I got my degree from a Cracker Jack box or I'd be offended...


----------



## Angel (Mar 10, 2015)

im still bored. this whole subject is boring and im not really sure why were arguing about it. you guys worry about your resumes and applications. ill worry about mine...simple right?

in other news. SHAMELESS is on! everything should come as blu ray


----------



## exodus (Mar 11, 2015)

Finally developed a plan to get myself out of debt within 30 months.  Saturday or friday morning, I will also being heading to BofA to try and open second chance account and possibly a secured line of credit to get a card back on and reporting.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 11, 2015)

What do you know about sitting for 6-ish hours for the last 6 hours of a 16 hour shift to hook a breathing problem that's upgraded to an arrest within 30 minutes of your EOS?

My trainee rocked it though, witnessed by a friend, well basically witnessed, he left for a couple minutes, came back and friend was down. PEA, one round of epi, ROSC, STEMI, over breathing the vent within 5 minutes of ROSC. 

Puts me in a tough spot though, since I'm "vent certified" I carry a different vent (ReVel) than 'normal' medics. The standard 911 vent is basically a demand valve with RR/TV tied to each other so you have about 5 choices. Having a trainee it's a constant battle of "do I put them on my vent so I can use A/C or SIMV and put them on better settings than the 911 vent can do and take the call from my trainee or do I let them stay on the 911 vent so the trainee can attend the call?


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 11, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> What do you know about sitting for 6-ish hours for the last 6 hours of a 16 hour shift to hook a breathing problem that's upgraded to an arrest within 30 minutes of your EOS?
> 
> My trainee rocked it though, witnessed by a friend, well basically witnessed, he left for a couple minutes, came back and friend was down. PEA, one round of epi, ROSC, STEMI, over breathing the vent within 5 minutes of ROSC.
> 
> Puts me in a tough spot though, since I'm "vent certified" I carry a different vent (ReVel) than 'normal' medics. The standard 911 vent is basically a demand valve with RR/TV tied to each other so you have about 5 choices. Having a trainee it's a constant battle of "do I put them on my vent so I can use A/C or SIMV and put them on better settings than the 911 vent can do and take the call from my trainee or do I let them stay on the 911 vent so the trainee can attend the call?



Impressive resuscitation. In that limited context, it would be better to take over the vent portion of the call only and explain what you're doing and why, but let them run the rest, if that's an option. Whether your vent is a BVM or the latest and greatest in precision engineering, it's still a vent, and the important part is that your student is delegating.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 11, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Impressive resuscitation. In that limited context, it would be better to take over the vent portion of the call only and explain what you're doing and why, but let them run the rest, if that's an option. Whether your vent is a BVM or the latest and greatest in precision engineering, it's still a vent, and the important part is that your student is delegating.



Unfortunately at this point in his FTO time it's just he and I so if I place the vent then I have to attend and he has to drive so he can't provide continuing post-arrest care on the way to the hospital. 

Either way I feel like I'm wrong. I'm either doing the patient a disservice or I'm doing my trainee a disservice.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't think it's ever a question. Patient always comes first.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 11, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Unfortunately at this point in his FTO time it's just he and I so if I place the vent then I have to attend and he has to drive so he can't provide continuing post-arrest care on the way to the hospital.
> 
> Either way I feel like I'm wrong. I'm either doing the patient a disservice or I'm doing my trainee a disservice.



Well, that sucks.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 11, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Unfortunately at this point in his FTO time it's just he and I so if I place the vent then I have to attend and he has to drive so he can't provide continuing post-arrest care on the way to the hospital.
> 
> Either way I feel like I'm wrong. I'm either doing the patient a disservice or I'm doing my trainee a disservice.


My remedy: Since the kid has a vent, I assume he has a basic knowledge of them. I'd teach the kid how to use the ReVel and SIMV/AC, then make him transport patients on yours for the remainder of his time with you. He learns more, and your patients get the higher standard of care. 

Then again, I think my higher-ups question making me an MTO for reasons such as this...


----------



## Anjel (Mar 11, 2015)

What are they teaching kids these days? I know what P waves are and that confused me.


----------



## Angel (Mar 11, 2015)

Not sure how her book could be confusing her...that's the most direct and accurate answer she should get. Hmmm


----------



## band aid man (Mar 11, 2015)

Just finished step one of recertifying ca ems card all I need is a few ce's and my CPR again and I'll be applying everywhere again took actually excited again was getting run around so I got discouraged just putting that out there


----------



## Angel (Mar 12, 2015)

stepping out of my comfort zone! Applied some places I blew off a while ago, ready for a more career oriented job if that makes sense


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 12, 2015)

Angel said:


> stepping out of my comfort zone! Applied some places I blew off a while ago, ready for a more career oriented job if that makes sense


 
Different field?


----------



## Angel (Mar 12, 2015)

no still EMS...idk what else id like besides medical (besides being a student but no ones gonna pay me to do that)


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 12, 2015)

amen


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 12, 2015)

exodus said:


> Finally developed a plan to get myself out of debt within 30 months.  Saturday or friday morning, I will also being heading to BofA to try and open second chance account and possibly a secured line of credit to get a card back on and reporting.


Congratulations! 

Before you go in there, I'll give you a tip that my bank gave me. I had a credit card that got away from me. Interest rate was high, I was unemployed for a bit, and what was (now looking back) a low balance blew up to several thousand dollars. I pulled my credit report, disputed the claim, and within a week it disappeared. Did that with the other two bureaus... same result. Now it's gone for good and my score has already started to rise.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 12, 2015)

Two police officers shot outside Ferguson police station:
http://fox2now.com/2015/03/12/2-police-officers-shot-near-ferguson-police-department/

#sigh


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 12, 2015)

I completely despise credit cards. I know that if they're responsibly used they can certainly help your credit scores. Currently I don't have one. For years we've been riding the very edge of ruin. A credit card would have ruined us, and the last one we had nearly did. Now that I've got a much better job, in a few more months, I'll get another one and actually use it as a credit-building tool.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 12, 2015)

also, you can use creditkarma.com to track your credit score. Its free, accurate, and gives tips on how to improve your credit score.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> also, you can use creditkarma.com to track your credit score. Its free, accurate, and gives tips on how to improve your credit score.


 
I wouldn't bank on it being accurate score wise, it had my accounts on there but their scores have been 40 points low to 20 points high. I still use it as a tool with that being said


----------



## Aprz (Mar 12, 2015)

After this shift, only 98 more shifts to go with this partner. Just got to keep telling myself that to keep on going. Ugh.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 12, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> also, you can use creditkarma.com to track your credit score. Its free, accurate, and gives tips on how to improve your credit score.


Their report is accurate, but for the score they use VanatageScore 3.0 while the vast majority of banks and lenders use FICO. 

VS 3.0 is more real time. Once you start fixing your credit you'll notice an immediate change in your score. 
FICO takes forever to change.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 12, 2015)

my understanding is the score always varries depending on who is getting it for you. I don't think 20-30 points variance is going to change anything anyways.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 13, 2015)

Eagle med Oklahoma McAlester crash, 1 fatality


----------



## Angel (Mar 13, 2015)

Hmm maybe I don't wanna be a flight medic


----------



## CANMAN (Mar 13, 2015)

Sadly it's their third crash in less then 5 years...... Something is up internally. Could be their safety culture, weather decisions, something, but that is an alarming rate for such a short time frame and relatively small program when compared to companies like PHI or Air Methods. I feel safer at my flight job then I do driving/commuting with the crazy *** drivers we have around here. Just need to do research into the industry and pick a program which puts safety above all other variables like cost, expansion, flight volume, etc.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 14, 2015)

I feel like I am dying at work. I have worked with my current partner 7 shifts out of 104 and I just feel like I can't do this for 97 more days/24 weeks/almost 6 months. Ugh. I wish I stayed part time. What a mistake to go full time. There is a reason why I got this shift being at the very bottom of the seniority list literally. Everybody before me bidded for another shift and this was the only one left if I wanted to go full time, which I did. I didn't think it was going to be this bad. I keep wanting to quit this job only because of this shift/unit.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 14, 2015)

Aprz said:


> I feel like I am dying at work. I have worked with my current partner 7 shifts out of 104 and I just feel like I can't do this for 97 more days/24 weeks/almost 6 months. Ugh. I wish I stayed part time. What a mistake to go full time. There is a reason why I got this shift being at the very bottom of the seniority list literally. Everybody before me bidded for another shift and this was the only one left if I wanted to go full time, which I did. I didn't think it was going to be this bad. I keep wanting to quit this job only because of this shift/unit.



Is is the shift itself or the partner? Either way, hopefully you can limp through 6 months with the promise you'll have more seniority at the end. Also, is this a job where you can promote to paramedic after you finish your internship?


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm on vacation in Hawaii at the moment and decided to go full nerd mode and stop by a local EMS station to talk to the crews. They were nothing but gracious and more than happy to show me around. I really like seeing how things are done on opposite sides of the same country. Lettering and colors on the trucks may change, but I'm more struck by the similarities than anything else.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 14, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> I'm on vacation in Hawaii



Jerk lol


----------



## Anjel (Mar 14, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> I'm on vacation in Hawaii at the moment and decided to go full nerd mode and stop by a local EMS station to talk to the crews. They were nothing but gracious and more than happy to show me around. I really like seeing how things are done on opposite sides of the same country. Lettering and colors on the trucks may change, but I'm more struck by the similarities than anything else.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 14, 2015)

Anjel said:


>


Yeah. Slightly ashamed, but worth it! What's a few minutes out of a day anyway when it's sandwiched by tropical paradise in either direction?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 14, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Yeah. Slightly ashamed, but worth it! What's a few minutes out of a day anyway when it's sandwiched by tropical paradise in either direction?



Ha yea I hear ya. Just giving you a hard time.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 14, 2015)

CANMAN said:


> Sadly it's their third crash in less then 5 years...... Something is up internally. Could be their safety culture, weather decisions, something, but that is an alarming rate for such a short time frame and relatively small program when compared to companies like PHI or Air Methods. I feel safer at my flight job then I do driving/commuting with the crazy *** drivers we have around here. Just need to do research into the industry and pick a program which puts safety above all other variables like cost, expansion, flight volume, etc.


EagleMed and Air Evac Lifeteam are like Carl's Jr. and Hardee's....same, just different brands. It's not likely to be personnel. Weather in most of their fatal crashes (5ish in 2 years in Oklahoma/Texas) has been decent. I got the impression that they are under a lot of pressure to fly, but I was told the opposite at the interview I had with AEL. 

I think it's crappy helicopters, bad maintenance and insufficient equipment.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 14, 2015)

ALS FD released their list. Ended up much, much higher than I thought I would. Now gotta focus on getting ready for interviews. Never been through a fire interview, first time I've ever tested for fire so it's all been new to me. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 14, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> ALS FD released their list. Ended up much, much higher than I thought I would. Now gotta focus on getting ready for interviews. Never been through a fire interview, first time I've ever tested for fire so it's all been new to me.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Good luck as you go to the dark side 

I know fire interviews can be a slightly different breed...Just make sure you get some feedback from friends with the FD to make sure you know what to expect.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 14, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Is is the shift itself or the partner? Either way, hopefully you can limp through 6 months with the promise you'll have more seniority at the end. Also, is this a job where you can promote to paramedic after you finish your internship?


Mainly the partner. She doesn't yell at or anything like that, but she pretty much never talks unless it is something negative to me. Lots of groaning and grunting if I ask or say anything. I'll find out I did something wrong via her telling the people on scene of the call rather than telling me. She is very dramatic and usually makes it sound worse than what it is eg thinks I am too weak to lift even normal size patients (even though I have been doing IFT for at leat three years now) because I struggled with a patient that was 350 lbs. The shift sucks a little bit too cause it is so early in the morning and it is always 4x a week rather than the old schedule I had with 3 on one week and 4 on the next week. I don't think I'll get any seniority in 6 months. This company pays like $6/hour more than other companies and is 911 so very very little turn over. It is ALS 911 so I can become a paramedic there.


----------



## Angel (Mar 14, 2015)

hang in there! i know it sucks having a crappy partner but itll be worth it in the end. vent here as much as you have to.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 14, 2015)

My partner traded shifts with somebody else today.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Mar 14, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> ALS FD released their list. Ended up much, much higher than I thought I would. Now gotta focus on getting ready for interviews. Never been through a fire interview, first time I've ever tested for fire so it's all been new to me.
> 
> Wish me luck.



Find out the departments views on medicals/vs non medicals. Went through the FD process, interviewed, and had a couple months of employment before leaving (my choice) but each interview was different. Majority had the mindset of your a firefighter first and that paramedic stuff is later on. Some (rare around here) were medical based and the interview was geared to ALS scenarios/questions. Try talking to people on the department before the interview and get a feel for the morale and fire vs medical opinion. Morale is important, nothing worse than being stuck with debbie downers for 32 years


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 14, 2015)

Omg this place is AWESOME!!!!!!!

CLEAN TRUCKS. Clean station. Organization. 

#goodmove


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 14, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Omg this place is AWESOME!!!!!!!
> 
> CLEAN TRUCKS. Clean station. Organization.
> 
> #goodmove


 
2 months over/under?

Taking bets now people!


----------



## Anjel (Mar 14, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> 2 months over/under?
> 
> Taking bets now people!



6 weeks


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 14, 2015)

Anjel said:


> 6 weeks



1 month


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 14, 2015)

Saw one of my pictures on EMTlife instagram, was confused since I am private, until I found out the account follows me. You can say I'm famous.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 14, 2015)

Anjel said:


> 6 weeks



6 weeks and 1 day.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 14, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> 6 weeks and 1 day.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 14, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> 6 weeks and 1 day.


 
You belong on the Price is Right.

Edit: Crap I didn't see Anjel beat me to it.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 14, 2015)

Aprz said:


> I feel like I am dying at work. I have worked with my current partner 7 shifts out of 104 and I just feel like I can't do this for 97 more days/24 weeks/almost 6 months. Ugh. I wish I stayed part time. What a mistake to go full time. There is a reason why I got this shift being at the very bottom of the seniority list literally. Everybody before me bidded for another shift and this was the only one left if I wanted to go full time, which I did. I didn't think it was going to be this bad. I keep wanting to quit this job only because of this shift/unit.


I have had the opportunity to work FT but stayed PT just for this reason. If you NEED the benefits or shifts are tough to come by, then FT is a good option. If neither is the case, PT employee working FT+ hours is where it's at.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 14, 2015)

Working PRN at my current job is great. I get enough paramedic time to fulfill my jones, yet I don't have to deal with any of the politics or petty crap that goes on there. (and I'm not singling out my department, it happens everywhere.) Like I said before, working as a paramedic because I like to do it is much better than working as a paramedic because I NEED to do it.


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi,
@ all, How are you doing? I 'm sorry  I wasn't here a longer time because of my first new Job after my 5 years offtime (work Accident). The last 1,5 years where a bit hard for me so that I had often no time for myself, I work in a really bussy Ambulance Service, much work,  less sleep and rally much new things to learn. This has made me often very very tired. I thought my Rehab time was hard,  but the last time was harder. But my start was good and now I hope for a unlimeted Job contract.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 14, 2015)

Welcome back @Rettsani. I wondered what happened to you!


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 14, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Welcome back @Rettsani. I wondered what happened to you!



Really?  I thought nobody missed me.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 14, 2015)

Pub crawl. Best invention ever


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 14, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Pub crawl. Best invention ever


Don't break your hip again...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 14, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Pub crawl. Best invention ever



What does one with a broken hip drink on a pub crawl?

Ensure?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 14, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> What does one with a broken hip drink on a pub crawl?
> 
> Ensure?



Rude lol

There has actually been a study conducted tonight that proves that 9 glasses of apple pie moonshine greatly reduces pain In Those with broken hips.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 14, 2015)

When does that study get published?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 14, 2015)

I believe they are waiting to see the adverse effects in the AM


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 15, 2015)

Just had 3rd lay rescuer response. Was at the bowling alley when a man went down. Other people we're standing directly in over him, I thought they were family...they slapping him in the face and saying stay with me etc. "Hes still breathing"they said.  he.looked like he was stroking out, and looked.like he was tracking but otherwise unresponsive. I still thought these peeps new him, and one IDea as an EMT. when I tried to get his name and Hx  I realized no one knew him or what was going on. As I put my hand to n his chest I realized he had was agonal, and asked to pull him away from the ball return, no pulse, started compressions. The two peeps helping wanted to pause for mouth to mouth. I said no, that's not what we do any more without an airway it's just compressions. Not letting up on compressions, arguments ensued culminating with someone saying "dude what kind of training do you have?" "I'm a physician assistant" " did you even graduate?"
So many things I could have/wish  said but didn't. Anyways, responding crew was cool. An hour or so later an off duty FF turned up to let us know after 3 shocks he was reportedly alert complaining of chest pain...probably from at least 2 broken ribs.

I'm glad the FF showed up because I was beating myself up because  he probly could have used CPR 45 seconds sooner.


----------



## Angel (Mar 15, 2015)

Sounds like you did good. And people are so ignorant, not just on the CPR but thinking you're a med school drop out. 
I can't wait till they change the name to physician associate or something more entailing of what the job actually is.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 15, 2015)

.22LR rounds, though small, will F you up if they travel from your shoulder, down through your lung, IVC, and nick your heart.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 15, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> .22LR rounds, though small, will F you up if they travel from your shoulder, down through your lung, IVC, and nick your heart.


Ouch.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 15, 2015)

Strong work @Ewok Jerky. I've always had bad luck with arrests in bowling alleys. They die with a surety and finality that neither compressions nor electricity can reverse. 

Must be the shoes.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 15, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Strong work @Ewok Jerky. I've always had bad luck with arrests in bowling alleys. They die with a surety and finality that neither compressions nor electricity can reverse.
> 
> Must be the shoes.


 
Couldnt handle the excitement of rolling a strike.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 15, 2015)

I just went back and reread some of the early posts in this thread. 

So funny to see who's gone, who's still here. And some of the topic are priceless.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 15, 2015)

Way too many adverse effects of that pain relief method.


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 15, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> I got the impression that they are under a lot of pressure to fly, but I was told the opposite at the interview I had with AEL.


So...obviously you won't get anything out of this, but maybe other people will.

Let's imagine a hypothetical situation.  There is a company (doesn't matter what kind) that for one reason or another promotes and forces it's employees into cutting corners, being unsafe, unethical, having poor morale, whatever, I'm sure everyone gets the point.  They go to interview a prospective new employee (which they need to fill a vacancy) who asks them if it's true that they do all of the above things.

Does anyone in their right mind think that they will just blurt out "Oh hell yes!  We're a bunch of shady mofo's!  We do all the bad, unsafe things here!"

I hope people here understand what "due diligence" is and what it really means to evaluate a potential employer.


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 15, 2015)

Anjel said:


> ...9 glasses of apple pie moonshine...





Anjel said:


> Way too many adverse effects of that pain relief method.


Obviously you got the wrong prescription last night...


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 15, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> So...obviously you won't get anything out of this, but maybe other people will.
> 
> Let's imagine a hypothetical situation.  There is a company (doesn't matter what kind) that for one reason or another promotes and forces it's employees into cutting corners, being unsafe, unethical, having poor morale, whatever, I'm sure everyone gets the point.  They go to interview a prospective new employee (which they need to fill a vacancy) who asks them if it's true that they do all of the above things.
> 
> ...



Amazingly, you can learn a lot from what and how a prospective employer responds to your questions. I kmow you're not quite capable of parsing, but it really does work.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 15, 2015)

So that just happened...Every single one of my uniforms is at the dry cleaners except the one I am planning on wearing to work today. Risky not having a spare, but I decided to take a chance, after all, never needed a spare yet before....Welp, the EMS gods felt me mocking them in that manner and acted swiftly and desicively this morning. It wasn't even at work...Me and my dad were both up early, me getting ready for work, my dad getting ready to be picked up by his brother to road trip to Arizona to watch some spring training baseball...well as I'm dressed and heading out the door, I forget something and turn around suddenly to go back inside, and we crash into each other head on...as he's carrying some adult beverages, he goes off balance and the glass bottles crack against the brick wall, and guess who's last uniform shirt gets splashed with the spuds....yup, mine -_-

The good news is that my t-shirt and pants and boots were unscathed, the bad news is my uniform shirt...not so much...and now it smells like it was partaking in some St Patty's Day festivities, and it's my "hey leave right now so you're not late to work" time, with no spare shirt. My only recourse is to wear my uniform jacket zipped up over my t-shirt (don't forget I'm essentially still an FD rookie here so I don't have the luxury of just forgoing and wearing just the t-shirt all shift). I was hoping to borrow a spare uniform shirt from one of my buddies and wear it under my jacket so at least I didn't have to keep it zipped all the way up...no such luck. And of course it's going to be 80+ here in sunny So Cal....the day is barely halfway through and still heating up...yup I sure learned my lesson, no matter what, ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS have a spare uniform to the one you're planning on wearing that day. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go find a nice air conditioned corner to hide out in lol


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 15, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS have a spare uniform to the one you're planning on wearing that day


And keep it in your locker at work.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 15, 2015)

Your department doesn't have a washer/dryer? 

You could have had that washed and dried in 90 minutes.


----------



## Angel (Mar 15, 2015)

Aww...I never bring a spare now I'm paranoid


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 15, 2015)

Muhaha .....
I am glad that I must never wash my work cloth with all the germs of my Patients on it.  We've a Laundry.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 15, 2015)

Angel said:


> Aww...I never bring a spare now I'm paranoid


 
required for us to have one with us


----------



## Anjel (Mar 15, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> required for us to have one with us



Us too


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 15, 2015)

I've forgotten my uniform before. That was fun. Got to vehiculars, realized I forgot to throw one in my bag. I always wore a regular tee on the way in. It happened to be a media day, so I was introduced to a ton of Phoenix fire's chiefs, captains, etc.
 I'm wearing a baggy hoody for the top part of my uniform and it's 90 degrees out. Outside all day. 
Really quite a lot of fun....


----------



## Anjel (Mar 15, 2015)

My new baby


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 16, 2015)

Awww sooo cute!


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 16, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> .22LR rounds, though small, will F you up if they travel from your shoulder, down through your lung, IVC, and nick your heart.


I've seen something similar with a .25 ACP round... One of my patients got shot in the right shoulder and the bullet went through the right lung, right atria, left lung hilum, left lung, and exited just anterior to the left scapula. He wasn't facing the gun square on, he was bladed... (kind of standing sideways) The bullet basically traveled a straight line through him. No, he didn't survive.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 16, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Your department doesn't have a washer/dryer?
> 
> You could have had that washed and dried in 90 minutes.


you see, that would have been the SMART move. Unfortunately I was more panicked than SMART yesterday morning. And so was my dad lol. Since our collision happened in our laundry room at the house and with a nice big dark amber spot growing on the front of my light blue shirt we got it off and pre treated and tossed in the washer here at home and I rushed out thinking I could hopefully borrow someone's shirt...yeah I was pulling into the parking lot when I realized that taking it to the washer at station would have been the SMART move -_- Yeah that was definitely a hot sweatshirts way to learn my lesson. The firefighters were laughing at how if this had happened a couple weeks ago when we were trying to have "spring" it probably wouldn't have been crazy to have worn the jacket all day. The good news is that at least the immediate pretreatment and wash at home worked nicely and my shirt isn't stained as is still serviceable.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 16, 2015)

About to get defibrillated in the name of science...


----------



## Anjel (Mar 16, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> About to get defibrillated in the name of science...



Video or it didn't happen


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 16, 2015)

Lol there will be video and photos, but I don't know if I'll have access to them.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Mar 16, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Lol there will be video and photos, but I don't know if I'll have access to them.


In an electrophysiology lab I'm hoping?


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 16, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> In an electrophysiology lab I'm hoping?


Sort of. It's in a controlled setting.


----------



## exodus (Mar 16, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Sort of. It's in a controlled setting.


AKA the break room of your base?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 16, 2015)

I need help calibrating the monitor. Here, hold these pads...


----------



## exodus (Mar 16, 2015)

Hah, one time someone put the 4 lead on the VST then said, okay lie back, we need to calibrate the shocker.  (The defib cables where in the discharge tester, so not actually hooked up to anything).  The charged the monitor and once he heard the siren of it winding up, he ripped the 4 lead off and took off running.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 16, 2015)

Uhhh... Even I might collar and board this one. 

(Language NSFW)


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 16, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Uhhh... Even I might collar and board this one.
> 
> (Language NSFW)


  "Is he alive?" The bane of EMS, they question it and call 911 but never think to stop and check on the person.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Mar 16, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Uhhh... Even I might collar and board this one.
> 
> (Language NSFW)


Pedal the pedal Dave, pedal the pedalll


----------



## Aprz (Mar 16, 2015)

Great day at my internship.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 17, 2015)

I think I've shocked my last five arrests directly into aystole. Awesome.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 17, 2015)

Tigger said:


> I think I've shocked my last five arrests directly into aystole. Awesome.



I've gotten ROSC on my last 5.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 17, 2015)

I had that going for a while too. And then boom, no more.

I don't think the helicopter crews like me much anymore, they used to show up and we'd have a ROSC patient ready for them and great fun would ensue. Now they get a ride to the house and find us calling for a time...awk.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 17, 2015)

Lesson of the day folks. Don't pick the scab on your dialysis shunt.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 17, 2015)

Pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 17, 2015)

That sounds so good. The post above that really makes me want a nice strawberry or maybe a raspberry syrup to go with it, too.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Mar 17, 2015)

Scrambled eggs, beans, and japalenos


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 17, 2015)

We're now 32 days from the big day. It's going by fast, yet not fast enough.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 17, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> We're now 32 days from the big day. It's going by fast, yet not fast enough.


enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 17, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> enjoy it while it lasts.


I seriously can't wait. I hit the jackpot with this one.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 17, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> I seriously can't wait. I hit the jackpot with this one.


Yes yes so did I so didn't we all...but still...


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 17, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Yes yes so did I so didn't we all...but still...


Why so down?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 17, 2015)

Chimpie, don't listen to Ewok; it'll be magic forever. 

Ewok, You can not explain the phenomenon that those things that are most attractive in the beginning tend to be those things which cause the most friction in the end.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 17, 2015)

I've been in three long term relationships. Five years, nine years, and now three years (engaged after one and half(ish)). At no point in the first two did I feel the way I do with this one.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 17, 2015)

Time to do some work on the site. Hope I don't kill it. 

Postponed.


----------



## MrJones (Mar 17, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> I've been in three long term relationships. Five years, nine years, and now three years (engaged after one and half(ish)). At no point in the first two did I feel the way I do with this one.



Long term, you say? How 'bout I started dating my current (and only) wife in 1974? And married her in 1981. Now _that's_ long term.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 17, 2015)

MrJones said:


> Long term, you say? How 'bout I started dating my current (and only) wife in 1974? And married her in 1981. Now _that's_ long term.


I hope I'm blessed to post something like that in thirty something years.


----------



## MrJones (Mar 17, 2015)

34. 

But who's counting?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 17, 2015)

2.5 years and counting!!!

On a less romantic note passes second quarter.  PHTLS practical tomorrow and onto third and final quarter.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 17, 2015)

2.5 years and doing the countdown for mine. Bout another year and I'll be free.


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 17, 2015)

I just got a private message from a member requesting I change my profile picture. 

Something about it not being professional enough...,,for an online forum? 






Oh how will I survive.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 17, 2015)

I bet you could find one even less professional...


----------



## irishboxer384 (Mar 17, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> I just got a private message from a member requesting I change my profile picture.
> 
> Something about it not being professional enough...,,for an online forum?
> 
> ...



It's ok, i got banned for a week for using the word '___k' in a meme- rhymes with UCK, PLUCK, MUCK and DUCK, but on the bright side at least it wasnt the word that rhymes with shunt.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 17, 2015)

Just saying. There are certain things a guy can't get away with once he is married. Take for example, leaving the toilet seat up, spending $100 on a bottle of scotch, or turning your phone off.

Not that I would trade my lovely bride for any of those things (not should you @Chimpie ) I'm just saying you should enjoy the small things while you can.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 17, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Just saying. There are certain things a guy can't get away with once he is married. Take for example, leaving the toilet seat up, spending $100 on a bottle of scotch, or turning your phone off.



I rarely leave it up as is. 
I'd never spend that much unless it was for a gift. 
My phone has been on silent for the past ten months and it's yet been an issue.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 17, 2015)

Anyone here from the Tupelo, Mississippi area?


----------



## exodus (Mar 17, 2015)

I always close the lid too, no reason for her to not do any work!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 17, 2015)

@Chimpie - Well then your soon-wife has one helluva catch.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 17, 2015)

exodus said:


> I always close the lid too, no reason for her to not do any work!


That's what I do, actually. More of an CDO thing.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 17, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Just saying. There are certain things a guy can't get away with once he is married. Take for example, leaving the toilet seat up, spending $100 on a bottle of scotch, or turning your phone off.


Pfft. I do what I want.




As long as she approves it first...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 17, 2015)

Anjel said:


> 2.5 years and doing the countdown for mine. Bout another year and I'll be free.



The reverse anniversary?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 17, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> The reverse anniversary?



A-firm. Lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 17, 2015)

Anjel said:


> A-firm. Lol



Why wait then. Just end your pain. A divorce is like ripping off a band-aid. Easier if your just .... DO IT!


----------



## Angel (Mar 17, 2015)

ill never get married. i just dont believe in it...glad some guys actually seem to look forward to it though. usually i just here about obsessive brides


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 17, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Why wait then. Just end your pain. A divorce is like ripping off a band-aid. Easier if your just .... DO IT!


Sounds like waiting for the courts to make it final.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 17, 2015)

Also, I find that it's easier to just never lift the seat...


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Mar 17, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Also, I find that it's easier to just never lift the seat...


No. I've accepted that challenge many times, and failed every single time. Only things that it does is shorten the period between when I feel compelled to clean my bathroom.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 17, 2015)

So. Much. Pizza...


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 17, 2015)

Haven't had a good call in 2 or 3 weeks it feels like.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 17, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Haven't had a good call in 2 or 3 weeks it feels like.


Come ride with me. I'm the angel of death lately.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 17, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Come ride with me. I'm the angel of death lately.


 
haha! That's how I have been since November but, nothin' doin' lately. Talked to the counties flight department today, going up soon. Hopefully that will bring some excitement.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 18, 2015)

Midst day without a trainee in 7 weeks. 

First call I was like wait...I actually have to do something? 

Then everything was my partners except for one call for a local, young, frequently flyer without an obtainable BP. Only carotid pulses, GCS of 12-13 (3/4/5-6) and a SCT on a heparin drip.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 18, 2015)

Today I have an impromptu ortho clinical that my school announced at the last minute. We had a week to find a PT to observe for 4 hours and then write a paper. Good thing I am in PT right now. 

Then my normal nursing Clinicals tomorrow and Friday. 

And my SCT Clinicals next week. 

Im getting tired of working for free lol


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 18, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Im getting tired of paying to work lol



Fixed it for you


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 18, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Haven't had a good call in 2 or 3 weeks it feels like.





STXmedic said:


> Come ride with me. I'm the angel of death lately.



Or come bowling with me.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 19, 2015)

Just checked on the status of my application and it looks like I have to wait about 4 more weeks for my PA license.  Then a few weeks for Controlled Substance License, then DEA license, then I MIGHT be able to start working (but not seeing patients on my own until I get cleared with medicare/cade/BCBS).  UUHHGG.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 19, 2015)

Has spent the last 3 hours reading a combination of Dave Ramsey, Mr. Money Mustash, and The Art of Manlieness.


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 19, 2015)

Check out the solo at 2:25


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 20, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Has spent the last 3 hours reading a combination of Dave Ramsey, Mr. Money Mustash, and The Art of Manlieness.



Debt snowball?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 20, 2015)

@ViolynEMT And other things.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 20, 2015)

Come on coffee, do your thing so I can not be doing homework on a rare Friday off.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 20, 2015)

Mmmmmmm pizza


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 20, 2015)

Been at the new job for 7 months and promoted to Director of Operations. This was the right move. 

But damn, I still miss being a medic every day.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 20, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> promoted to Director of Operations.



Does this mean we have to call you sir now? Congrats man.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 20, 2015)

Nooooooo. I'm still just a guy who works for a living. I only have more paperwork.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 20, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Been at the new job for 7 months and promoted to Director of Operations. This was the right move.
> 
> But damn, I still miss being a medic every day.



7 months already?

Has it been 7 since you moved??


----------



## luke_31 (Mar 20, 2015)

Had some Parmesan crusted chicken for dinner tonight. It was real good, good thing considering I am bringing it to eat at work for dinner tomorrow


----------



## Anjel (Mar 20, 2015)

Swapping hip fx stories and rehab methods with the ladies at bingo.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 20, 2015)

I remain just as talented at arts and crafts as I was in elementary school. I knew building pinewood derby cars would be applicable to my future!


----------



## Angel (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow that's pretty neat


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 21, 2015)

Anjel said:


> 7 months already?
> 
> Has it been 7 since you moved??



Yeah. It feels it's only been a few weeks.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 21, 2015)

Easily the best place I've ever worked. Clean trucks, great medicine, excellent people and sensible operations. I am pretty darned happy here.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 21, 2015)

Sweet badge.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 21, 2015)

Very, very clean.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 21, 2015)

Looks like a clone of my box.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 21, 2015)

It is.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Mar 21, 2015)

Where'd you get on at?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 21, 2015)

Lake ja...., TX lol


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 21, 2015)

Lake Jackson, Texas. A distant suburb of Houston.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 21, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Lake Jackson, Texas. A distant suburb of Houston.


Looks like a highway patrol uniform from CA...


----------



## teedubbyaw (Mar 21, 2015)

Congrats.

It's ok, our uniforms make us look like cops in all black w/ a badge.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 21, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Congrats.
> 
> It's ok, our uniforms make us look like cops in all black w/ a badge.


Ours make us look like security guards or firefighter explorers.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Mar 21, 2015)

Could be worse


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 21, 2015)

Just heard a second alarm for what I am pretty sure is my wife's friend's house.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 21, 2015)

Are those green pants!?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 21, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Just heard a second alarm for what I am pretty sure is my wife's friend's house.



Uh oh. That's no bueno.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 21, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Uh oh. That's no bueno.


everyone is safe.  no transports. The family is wicke and the mom is a drunk. Sounds like the tweens upstairs bad some candles get out of control.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 22, 2015)

House fires suck.

Acadian is light-sage shirts, forest green pants. No more for me.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 22, 2015)

@DEmedic I am 100% certain that what I said in the Mentor thread has nothing to do with why I have a problem with some of my co-workers. In my system, the EMT can only drive. The paramedics have so far rarely attempted to teach me anything. If they do tell me something, I will tell them thank you and try to retain it, which is what I said in the thread before you replied. Did you see that? I am not sarcastic with them. I don't give them attitude. I do not correct them even if they are blatantly wrong. I do not go around work telling people what I think. Those guys probably aren't even sure if I know what normal saline is. I am frequently asked "Do you know how to spike a bag?" Trust me. There isn't a lot of clinical discussions between me and the paramedics I have worked with.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 22, 2015)

What the heck is a quick 6? Limb leads and V1 and V2?


----------



## Angel (Mar 22, 2015)

DE has been mighty hostile lately...I didnt take anything you said as being rude or disrespectful so im not sure where all that came from.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't think he has been hostile.

There are always three sides to every story/situation. His side, their side, and the truth.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 22, 2015)

Anjel said:


> What the heck is a quick 6? Limb leads and V1 and V2?



Limb leads, no precordial leads, read in 12 lead mode.  You get a fast look at I,II, III and the augmented leads.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 22, 2015)

Ahhhh ok


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 22, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Acadian is light-sage shirts, forest green pants. No more for me.



I always thought teal was pretty bad.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 22, 2015)

If I ever run an ambulance, I will make my uniforms teal and periwinkle.


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 22, 2015)

Aprz said:


> @DEmedic I am 100% certain that what I said in the Mentor thread has nothing to do with why I have a problem with some of my co-workers. In my system, the EMT can only drive. The paramedics have so far rarely attempted to teach me anything. If they do tell me something, I will tell them thank you and try to retain it, which is what I said in the thread before you replied. Did you see that? I am not sarcastic with them. I don't give them attitude. I do not correct them even if they are blatantly wrong. I do not go around work telling people what I think. Those guys probably aren't even sure if I know what normal saline is. I am frequently asked "Do you know how to spike a bag?" Trust me. There isn't a lot of clinical discussions between me and the paramedics I have worked with.


Why did you post that here?

Why is that nobody ever wants to consider that they may be part of the problem?


----------



## Angel (Mar 22, 2015)

Probably to keep the other thread from going off topic


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 22, 2015)

Angel said:


> Probably to keep the other thread from going off topic


I suppose...but it does seem relevant to the thread about mentorship.

Having been on both sides of that type of relationship more than once, believe me, it's easy to tell when someone is only paying lipservice to what is being said, no matter how sneaky you or they think they/you are.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 22, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> I always thought teal was pretty bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, that's what the ambulance looks like where I live. The staff wears black pants instead though.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 22, 2015)

so I need to pick an HMO or PPO and I'm wicked confused. HMO is 2k deductible w/ 10k out of pocket max and like $20 copays.  PPO is 4k deductible with same out of pocket max and $30 copays "after deductible".  I get that HMO is managed and PPO I don't need referral, but I am confused about the "after deductible" part.  So I pay full price until I hit 4k and then I still have to pay until I hit out of pocket max? Does the benefit of not needing referrals cost me 2k more?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 22, 2015)

Also, @Louie Patrizi can you change your avatar that rhythm is bugging the crap out of me.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 22, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Also, @Louie Patrizi can you change your avatar that rhythm is bugging the crap out of me.



He's too busy taking pictures.


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 22, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> so I need to pick an HMO or PPO and I'm wicked confused. HMO is 2k deductible w/ 10k out of pocket max and like $20 copays.  PPO is 4k deductible with same out of pocket max and $30 copays "after deductible".  I get that HMO is managed and PPO I don't need referral, but I am confused about the "after deductible" part.  So I pay full price until I hit 4k and then I still have to pay until I hit out of pocket max? Does the benefit of not needing referrals cost me 2k more?


It's not just referrals you should consider, but what the HMO's network is, and how strictly they enforce your use of it/penalize you for going outside of it.

The PPO I'm part of has it's own network (I think that's pretty much standard) but it's much larger than the HMO I had the option of choosing, and if for whatever reason I go to a doctor outside that network, while I'll pay more, it still goes towards my deductible and max out of pocket; not so with all HMO's.

Then you have the...special...HMO's like Kaiser that require you to only use their providers, for everything, emergent and non-emergent...to the point of requiring patients to be transferred from a non-Kaiser ER to a Kaiser hospital...even if that wasn't in the patients best interests or even an appropriate move.  Getting permission from places like that to go to a non-network hospital is almost impossible...and when you don't get permission...you tend to pay the full cost yourself.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 22, 2015)

I would go with the HMO. Usually stuff like office visits will not apply to the deductible so you just have your standard $20 copay. Referrals really aren't that big of a deal.

With the other... Every time you go to the doctor you will be paying the contracted amounts for the whole visit. Usually around $100 or so. Once and if you meet that 2k then you will only pay $30 every time you go.  Then as far as hospital stays go... That's when you would most likely meet that out of pocket max. From my experience there is usually a 20% co insurance for hospital benefits. So if you have a $100,000 bill for some major surgery. Then you only have to pay 10 grand. 

It is confusing. But if you are relatively healthy... The HMO is the way to go. 

I did insurance billing for a few years and wanted to kill my self lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 22, 2015)

My HMO is open access and doesn't require referrals to see a specialist. Plus I don't pay a dime for it, copays are cheap and my deductible isn't obscenely high.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 22, 2015)

So what type of consumer benefits from PPOs?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 22, 2015)

Well I have a PPO but it doesn't have the same policy as what you stated. But if someone is super sick and go to the doctors all the time and is constantly admitted to the hospital. Then they would meet their max and wouldn't have to pay anything more


----------



## Tigger (Mar 22, 2015)

No one thinks you're funny dispatch.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 22, 2015)

Just noticed I hit 1000 posts!  *blows a kazoo*


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 22, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Just noticed I hit 1000 posts!  *blows a kazoo*


Beat ya!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 22, 2015)

I'll blow a kazoo for you too!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Anjel (Mar 23, 2015)

There is a fire going on right now in one of our townships. They have 6 fire departments there. The county fire radio channel is pure chaos right now.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 23, 2015)

I am THIS close to getting an interview. Finally found a "connection" that might help me big time. I'll be up early checking my email.


----------



## Angel (Mar 23, 2015)

Sam smith is 10x better in acapella


----------



## irishboxer384 (Mar 23, 2015)

im sorry...roughly $100 for a 'spartan' race...and people pay this to run around fields etc?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 23, 2015)

trying to bindge watch The Jinx but stuff keeps needing to happen, like dinner with my wife, sleep, and errands uhg!


----------



## Angel (Mar 23, 2015)

That on Netflix? I just finished bates motel (1&2) and it'd suuuper good, kinda eerie really.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 23, 2015)

Angel said:


> That on Netflix? I just finished bates motel (1&2) and it'd suuuper good, kinda eerie really.


HBO :/


----------



## LaceyA (Mar 23, 2015)

Well had my frist clinical on a truck saturday! I learned a few things but most important DONT DO METH! LOL.... my first meth pt! It was the best call of the day!


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh to be new again... Lol


----------



## LaceyA (Mar 23, 2015)

All the other calls were either a transport from one hospital to another or they didnt want to be transported.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 23, 2015)

LaceyA said:


> Well had my frist clinical on a truck saturday! I learned a few things but most important DONT DO METH! LOL.... my first meth pt! It was the best call of the day!


Yeah... meth is a _great_ drug... Meth heads that work at a metal fabrication shop can get kind of interesting, 3 entire days at a time...


----------



## Tigger (Mar 23, 2015)

LaceyA said:


> my first meth pt! It was the best call of the day!



Said no one ever.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 23, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Oh to be new again... Lol


Back before you knew meth was bad


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 23, 2015)

I keep getting the same old run around. "We can't hire you because you don't have experience." Well, hire me and I'll get some!


----------



## teedubbyaw (Mar 23, 2015)

My shifts have been fun the last week. Status ep., hemorrhagic stroke RSI, geriatric w/ SVT + successful adenosine conversion.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 23, 2015)

Really frustrated with my test I had today. I cannot master ABGs to save my life. 

They gave us:

pH- 7.35
Pco2- 39
Hco3- 22

Those all seem pretty normal to me, but apparently it is compensated metabolic acidosis. I don't get it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 23, 2015)

So, Clute, if I work for you (even if it's a short time), I expect a paycheck on payday...glad I left.

Anjel, the pH is the giveaway.


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 23, 2015)

Anjel said:


> I would go with the HMO. Usually stuff like office visits will not apply to the deductible so you just have your standard $20 copay. Referrals really aren't that big of a deal.
> 
> With the other... Every time you go to the doctor you will be paying the contracted amounts for the whole visit. Usually around $100 or so. Once and if you meet that 2k then you will only pay $30 every time you go.  Then as far as hospital stays go... That's when you would most likely meet that out of pocket max. From my experience there is usually a 20% co insurance for hospital benefits. So if you have a $100,000 bill for some major surgery. Then you only have to pay 10 grand.
> 
> ...


Remember, there will be differences between each PPO and HMO; for instance with my current PPO I pay nothing for a simple doctor's visit for a checkup.  This is where it falls to each individual to look into the specifics of each plan available to them.

The bolded portion...that's the catch.  I am relatively healthy, don't have anyone else on my plan, and don't (knock on wood) plan on having kids anytime soon.  BUT...while some HMO's might be a better deal than the one that was available to me if I stay healthy, when I compared my current PPO to the HMO I had the option of choosing, if I ever do get sick, the PPO is a far, far better choice.  I do pay slightly more per month (I think it was only something like 10 or 20 bucks more), but that will pay off in the end if I ever need it.

Others may have different experiences, but again, this is where everyone really needs to evaluate the plans available to them, as well as consider what will happen if they have to use said plan.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Mar 23, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Really frustrated with my test I had today. I cannot master ABGs to save my life.
> 
> They gave us:
> 
> ...



Because 7.4 is considered the middle ground.


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 23, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Anjel, the pH is the giveaway.


No, actually it isn't.

In a compensated metabolic acidosis you'll find a normal pH, and a* lower* than normal HCO3 and PaCO2; these fall squarely into the "normal" range, with the pH being on the very low end of "normal."

Angel-  if there was a scenario that went with those values, that's probably where you'll find the reason for the given answer.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 23, 2015)

There wasn't. It was just those values. So even though the pH is normal it's below the middle so therefore it's acidosis? 

I thought normal was 7.35-7.45 for pH. 35-45 for Co2. And 22-26 for bicarb.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Mar 23, 2015)

It's still within normal range so that's why it's compensated. 

It's a pretty silly abg set to get on a quiz, though.


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 23, 2015)

Anjel said:


> There wasn't. It was just those values. So even though the pH is normal it's below the middle so therefore it's acidosis?
> 
> I thought normal was 7.35-7.45 for pH. 35-45 for Co2. And 22-26 for bicarb.


It is; all the values are normal, but a very low normal; saying squarely wasn't the best of terms...I blame a new bottle of rum for that.  If the question was just "what do these values indicate" with nothing else to guide you, technically you would be correct in saying "it's normal" though a low normal.  With more information to go off of, it would be easier to see why they call that a compensated metabolic acidosis.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 23, 2015)

While the ABG is normal, it may be trending toward metabolic acidosis. This is because the pH is on the low end of normal and the bicarb is also on the low end of normal. I wouldn't call it "compensated" anything because the pCO2 isn't at the point where the body's trying to blow off CO2 to raise the pH and all values are in a normal range... so far.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 23, 2015)

I wouldnt call it compensated because it's not acidotic...yet.

You can't compensate a normal value. Bad test question.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 23, 2015)

The answers I had to choose from were respiratory acidosis or alkalosis- compensated or uncompensated. 

Or metabolic acidosis/alkalosis- compensated/uncompensated.

I guess just by process of elimination it would be metabolic because the co2 is in the middle of normal. 

My brain just hurts. It doesn't seem like it should be that hard to understand lol


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 23, 2015)

Anjel said:


> It doesn't seem like it should be that hard to understand lol


But it is padawan


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 23, 2015)

Anjel said:


> My brain just hurts. It doesn't seem like it should be that hard to understand lol


If it was easy everyone would do it...

Have fun with mixed metabolic/respiratory issues...


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 23, 2015)

On a side note, it's a little disturbing that when I come to this site without logging in there's an ad for "thaimatches.com" at the top...just what in the hell sites have I been visiting!?


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 23, 2015)

Anjel said:


> The answers I had to choose from were respiratory acidosis or alkalosis- compensated or uncompensated.
> 
> Or metabolic acidosis/alkalosis- compensated/uncompensated.


Given those choices, met acidosis is the answer... but since the values are all within a normal range and you can't compensate a normal value, my answer wouldn't be any of those above. I'd call it "normal" but keep an eye on it... because something may be brewing that hasn't shown itself yet.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks guys 

On another note:

Look at the cuteness


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 24, 2015)

Woof.


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 24, 2015)

If Boulder could just calm down for a minute... That would be greatttttt.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 24, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Woof.



Holy crap that looks EXACTLY like my old dog......she was a Shelty / American Eskimo mix.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 24, 2015)

Mines a border collie/lab mix. A "Borador".


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 24, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Really frustrated with my test I had today. I cannot master ABGs to save my life.
> 
> They gave us:
> 
> ...



This definitely leans towards a compensated metabolic acidosis, but with all the values WNL, it's really not that cut and dry. A bad question without a patient picture to correlate it to.

The pH of 7.35 is on the low side, which would mean nothing if the other two values were more normal, but the lowish bicarb indicates that the pH might be low for a metabolic reason. The fact that the C02 is on the low side indicates the potential compensatory mechanism.

I have a really good educational article for this stuff. It breaks it down really well step-by-step and has lots of practice questions. PM me if you are interested in it.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey Remi, what's the ph of a potato?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 24, 2015)

Guess who just scored their first interview?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 24, 2015)

Now.  Wear your most raggity clothes and bring a 12 pack to the interview!  They love that kind of thing.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 24, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Hey Remi, what's the ph of a potato?


They have a pH between 5.6 and 6.0.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 24, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> They have a pH between 5.6 and 6.0.


As do redheads.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 24, 2015)

Anybody know how to fix USB cables? I think it's the micro USB style (plugs into my Samsung phone). Basically what happened was that while I had the cable (the micro USB part) plugged into an external battery pack, it fell, landing on the plug essentially resulting in an axial load injury (lol) and now the brand new cable (all of 3 or 4 days old) is extremely loose and has to be held at a funny angle to maintain connection (and won't hold itself in said angle, as soon as you let go or move what feels like so much as a milimeter, it loses connection). Is the cable fixable? Or should I just toss it and buy a new one?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 24, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Anybody know how to fix USB cables? I think it's the micro USB style (plugs into my Samsung phone). Basically what happened was that while I had the cable (the micro USB part) plugged into an external battery pack, it fell, landing on the plug essentially resulting in an axial load injury (lol) and now the brand new cable (all of 3 or 4 days old) is extremely loose and has to be held at a funny angle to maintain connection (and won't hold itself in said angle, as soon as you let go or move what feels like so much as a milimeter, it loses connection). Is the cable fixable? Or should I just toss it and buy a new one?



They are cheap, man....just toss it.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Mar 24, 2015)

I've had varied success with wrapping a c-collar of electrical tape around the neck of the connection while maintaining neutral manual c-spine alignment in an in-line fashion.

See what I did there???


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 24, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Now.  Wear your most raggity clothes and bring a 12 pack to the interview!  They love that kind of thing.



And maybe not shower for three days before........


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 24, 2015)

SWAT warrant followed by a HazMat large hydrogen leak. For not doing much work today, damn I'm tired


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 24, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Anybody know how to fix USB cables? I think it's the micro USB style (plugs into my Samsung phone). Basically what happened was that while I had the cable (the micro USB part) plugged into an external battery pack, it fell, landing on the plug essentially resulting in an axial load injury (lol) and now the brand new cable (all of 3 or 4 days old) is extremely loose and has to be held at a funny angle to maintain connection (and won't hold itself in said angle, as soon as you let go or move what feels like so much as a milimeter, it loses connection). Is the cable fixable? Or should I just toss it and buy a new one?


I'd just chuck it and get a new one. It's surprising that it broke that way, was it a cheapy cable?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 24, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> I've had varied success with wrapping a c-collar of electrical tape around the neck of the connection while maintaining neutral manual c-spine alignment in an in-line fashion.
> 
> See what I did there???




Studies have shown that there is no relationship to collar placement and long term battery charging.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Mar 24, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> And maybe not shower for three days before........



Stand out from the others.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 26, 2015)

It looks like it is finally going to happen


----------



## Angel (Mar 26, 2015)

And I havent even seen the first one! If it's that good I might have to give it a try


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 26, 2015)

Angel said:


> And I havent even seen the first one! If it's that good I might have to give it a try


I think that's grounds for a ban.


----------



## Angel (Mar 26, 2015)

hahaha nooo!! i didnt even hear of it until last year!


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Angel (Mar 26, 2015)

Lol oh no!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 26, 2015)

My friend tricked me into seeing that movie when we were in college. We had seen the previews and he wanted to go see but I thought it looked like the stupidest waste of time ever.  Anyways a few day go by and I needed a ride to the mall for some reason and asked him and he said sure, when we got there he starts walking towards the theatre and was like I am going to see super troopers, you can either come with me or wait till the end of the movie for a ride home.  Grudgingly I payed the $7 for what I was pretty sure was going to be the worst movie of all time.  Turns out it was hilarious.  Meow it is one of my favorites!  Chicken****er!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 26, 2015)

@Burritomedic1127 you following this story at sugarloaf?  Is this making national news? I heard it was NPR.  My favorite chairlifts starting running backwards at a pretty alarming speed before an emergency brake kicked in after the failure of the primary brake.

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...ErJ/story.html?p1=feature_stack_6_hp#comments

here is some fairly unimpressive video but gives you the idea:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 26, 2015)

Angel said:


> And I havent even seen the first one! If it's that good I might have to give it a try


What kind of a person are you? Are you even human? I can't deal with your shenanigans.


----------



## Angel (Mar 26, 2015)

Hahaha it just seems like a boy movie...
I know I'm not the only one?!?


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 26, 2015)

Angel said:


> Hahaha it just seems like a boy movie...


No, it's a _man_ movie.


----------



## PCMarcelino (Mar 26, 2015)

Long time lurker, first time poster.

Testing my profile.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> @Burritomedic1127 you following this story at sugarloaf?  Is this making national news? I heard it was NPR.  My favorite chairlifts starting running backwards at a pretty alarming speed before an emergency brake kicked in after the failure of the primary brake.
> 
> http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...ErJ/story.html?p1=feature_stack_6_hp#comments
> 
> here is some fairly unimpressive video but gives you the idea:



Yeah read about this yesterday, could have been a lot worse. If anyone has a fear of chairlifts I wouldn't watch this video. Granted it was from the 90s and regulations/technology has advanced, just don't want to scare anyone from how awesome snowboarding/skiing is.





Makes you appreciate back up brakes for sure ha. Maine ski resorts are having a tough week, a skier died yesterday at Sunday River.


----------



## exodus (Mar 26, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> @Burritomedic1127 you following this story at sugarloaf?  Is this making national news? I heard it was NPR.  My favorite chairlifts starting running backwards at a pretty alarming speed before an emergency brake kicked in after the failure of the primary brake.
> 
> http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...ErJ/story.html?p1=feature_stack_6_hp#comments
> 
> here is some fairly unimpressive video but gives you the idea:


How the hell did people get hurt?  It was moving slow enough where it wouldn't fling you off at the bottom. Just stay on and ride it out.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 26, 2015)

Myrtle beach or Virginia Beach??? 

I'm taking 2 17 year olds. For 4 days.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 26, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Myrtle beach or Virginia Beach???
> 
> I'm taking 2 17 year olds. For 4 days.



Either way you are in trouble.

They are similar enough that I'd say whichever is closer to you or wherever you can find the best deal.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Mar 26, 2015)

exodus said:


> How the hell did people get hurt?  It was moving slow enough where it wouldn't fling you off at the bottom. Just stay on and ride it out.


People higher up on the lift jumped when they started rolling backwards


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 26, 2015)

Angel said:


> Hahaha it just seems like a boy movie...
> I know I'm not the only one?!?


Um....you're not the only one.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 26, 2015)

I haven't seen it either.


----------



## Fire51 (Mar 26, 2015)

Its kind of weird they are asking people to fork money over to help budget the movie, But apparently people are. I really liked the first one and would love to see a second one though!


----------



## Anjel (Mar 26, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> No, it's a _man_ movie.
> View attachment 1952



Never seen it


----------



## Angel (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeaaaaas  I'm not the only one. I know they did that with the Veronica Mars movie, I just don't get why if it's so popular they can't get studios to sign off and pay for it? You would think they'd be chomping at the bit, but idk how all that works


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fire51 said:


> Its kind of weird they are asking people to fork money over to help budget the movie, But apparently people are. I really liked the first one and would love to see a second one though!


Thought the same thing


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 26, 2015)

I have an interview in the morning.  Should I be studying or something?  I have a good grip on the medical aspect. (I think) Should  I be doing something?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 26, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I have an interview in the morning.  Should I be studying or something?  I have a good grip on the medical aspect. (I think) Should  I be doing something?



Sleeping?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 26, 2015)

Remi said:


> Sleeping?


Only 7 here (Pacific time), but I do like sleep.


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 26, 2015)

Life with kids.. All I want to do is take a shower without being asked 578744 questions through the shower curtain...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 26, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I have an interview in the morning.  Should I be studying or something?  I have a good grip on the medical aspect. (I think) Should  I be doing something?



Drinking?


----------



## Aprz (Mar 26, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I have an interview in the morning.  Should I be studying or something?  I have a good grip on the medical aspect. (I think) Should  I be doing something?


http://emtlife.com/threads/rural-metro-san-diego.40308/#post-557559


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 26, 2015)

Aprz said:


> http://emtlife.com/threads/rural-metro-san-diego.40308/#post-557559


That was awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 27, 2015)

Fire51 said:


> Its kind of weird they are asking people to fork money over to help budget the movie, But apparently people are. I really liked the first one and would love to see a second one though!





Angel said:


> Yeaaaaas  I'm not the only one. I know they did that with the Veronica Mars movie, I just don't get why if it's so popular they can't get studios to sign off and pay for it? You would think they'd be chomping at the bit, but idk how all that works



My *guess* is they didn't want some big company to produce it. Let the people provide money and they get an instant reward. Make the movie, put it in theaters, then they (actors, crew) can pocket every single dime. They don't have to pay some big ol' company just for putting up the money.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 27, 2015)

That and they have full creative control...don't have to worry about a big studio produce it via committee and ruin it...wouldn't be the first time


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 27, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> That and they have full creative control...don't have to worry about a big studio produce it via committee and ruin it...wouldn't be the first time


From what I have been reading this is one factor. Another thing is that the studios weren't sure if making another movie would be worth it (as in if it was going to be popular enough).

I do really like the fact that they are at least giving away stuff if you donate. Someone spend $35,000 on the police car they will use in the movie.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 27, 2015)

I haven't seen it either. To be completely fair, I was only 6 when it came out. So I think it's a bit more understandable. Hah


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 27, 2015)

Got a new phone. It was between the nexus 6 and the moto x and since the nexus didn't fit any of my pockets I went with the moto x. Who needs root when you have lollipop?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 27, 2015)

@ViolynEMT How did the interview go?


----------



## Tigger (Mar 27, 2015)

Burritomedic1127 said:


> Yeah read about this yesterday, could have been a lot worse. If anyone has a fear of chairlifts I wouldn't watch this video. Granted it was from the 90s and regulations/technology has advanced, just don't want to scare anyone from how awesome snowboarding/skiing is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Classic video.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Mar 27, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Classic video.


Classic oh sh*t moment from the engineers standing too close


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 27, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> @ViolynEMT How did the interview go?



I GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 27, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Got a new phone. It was between the nexus 6 and the moto x and since the nexus didn't fit any of my pockets I went with the moto x. Who needs root when you have lollipop?




Lollipop has totally messed my phone up. Battery life sucks now.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 27, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!!!!!


Now you can afford a nexus 6!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 27, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Now you can afford a nexus 6!




But I used to like my Samsung S5.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 27, 2015)

Who wants to sell me a Verizon phone lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 27, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Who wants to sell me a Verizon phone lol



I have my old Samsung S3 still. Verizon.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 27, 2015)

I still have an iPhone 4. I really need an upgrade. 
Another note. I'm so ready for the weekend. My date is lookin awfully nice after her bath. Tomorrow will be yarnell hill all day with some friends. Sounds like a day to me.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 27, 2015)

9D4 said:


> I still have an iPhone 4. I really need an upgrade.
> Another note. I'm so ready for the weekend. My date is lookin awfully nice after her bath. Tomorrow will be yarnell hill all day with some friends. Sounds like a day to me.


Hows that scaphoid?


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice looking triumph @9D4 makes me want a bike even more.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Hows that scaphoid?


It's actually really well. Last X-rays showed that there was new bone formation, looked like the pieces were unionized (is that the proper term?) and I'm almost back to full ROM. I'm within 5 degrees of my right in all aspects except flexion which is still 12 degrees difference.
Still a bit of pain but it seems like everything's set in that aspect. I still need X-rays q 6 weeks just to ensure that there's no necrosis for the next year or so though. Same story for my hip.
I'm pretty much at my normal daily activities though. Still not super aggressive riding, can't get my body position right with my hip messed up.

Also, thanks cal. She's still rashed up I'm one or two places buy you wouldn't know I wrecked her by looking at it (that's the wrecked side).


----------



## irishboxer384 (Mar 28, 2015)

@ViolynEMT  congrats on the job, now play a happy tune on your fiddle


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 28, 2015)

My company (I love the way that sounds) is providing boots. Only one brand/style. We can get them in either 9" high or 5" high. Summer is approaching in Phoenix. I ordered the 5" inch, but a couple of people have said that I should get the higher ones. What say all of you?


----------



## luke_31 (Mar 28, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> My company (I love the way that sounds) is providing boots. Only one brand/style. We can get them in either 9" high or 5" high. Summer is approaching in Phoenix. I ordered the 5" inch, but a couple of people have said that I should get the higher ones. What say all of you?


9" will have better support, but I would go with what is most comfortable and functional for you. If you don't like wearing high boots then the 5" would be better otherwise I always go with the higher ones since they give me more ankle support


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 28, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> My company (I love the way that sounds) is providing boots. Only one brand/style. We can get them in either 9" high or 5" high. Summer is approaching in Phoenix. I ordered the 5" inch, but a couple of people have said that I should get the higher ones. What say all of you?



I have high arches so I get higher boots 8"+ if you have flat feet generally its better to get lower boots.


----------



## Angel (Mar 28, 2015)

I like and have always worn the lower height, I guess it's 5 inches. I don't have issues with support, the height still covers my ankles but then again I never zipped mine up so there's that.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 28, 2015)

Here are the 5 inch.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Mar 28, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Here are the 5 inch.



shorter boots are going to be more comfortable and easier to get on/off. also remember when you get them to spend a few weeks wearing them for normal chores like shopping etc to help break them in, nothing worse than a stiff pair of boots when u have to hustle


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 28, 2015)

I'll have a week in orientation to break them in. That's it. Then I'll be out in the field.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Mar 28, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'll have a week in orientation to break them in. That's it. Then I'll be out in the field.



ah well wouldnt worry about it. surprised theyre making you wear the boots they want, might aswell be in the military :S


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 28, 2015)

Right? I have a pair of boots that I love. So comfortable. They won't let me wear them.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 28, 2015)

How I feel about commuting:


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 28, 2015)

1st: its ****ing snowing again

2nd: If they are quality boots you can get the low pair this year and the high ones next year and have a pair of each!


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 28, 2015)

Public access AEDs are pretty darn awesome. That is all.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 28, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> its ****ing snowing again



My truck was reading 95 degrees outside.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 28, 2015)

It's snowing and ice here. Can't wait to go to Virginia Beach. Even though it's only gonna be in the 60s


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 28, 2015)

Screw all of you and your snow. 

I've got a 10,000 dollar paperweight sitting in my garage. Might be time to part with the sled in exchange for a dirt scooter.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 28, 2015)

85 and sunny down here. Perfect weather


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 28, 2015)

Air conditioner going here. 90 degrees.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 28, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Public access AEDs are pretty darn awesome. That is all.



Somebody is getting a Phoenix.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 28, 2015)

It's 70 here today. Pretty nice. It'll be 110 and humid as balls in canvas pants in a few weeks. :/

Working my first shift as a cleared medic at the new PRN job tomorrow. I can only work weekends and the occasional night shift, but they page OT every day. I could make a killing if I worked just OT.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Mar 28, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> It's 70 here today. Pretty nice. It'll be 110 and humid as balls in canvas pants in a few weeks. :/
> 
> Working my first shift as a cleared medic at the new PRN job tomorrow. I can only work weekends and the occasional night shift, but they page OT every day. I could make a killing if I worked just OT.


Don't worry, it'll drop back down to 30 and needing your heater a few days after that. Although being along the coast might buy you some reprieve, that is GA weather for you.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 28, 2015)

It's not as bad as I thought it would be. People here are really nice, cost of living is good, Hilton Head and Tybee are great... I'm digging Savannah.


----------



## cruiseforever (Mar 28, 2015)

Hoping the ice leaves the lakes in the next two weeks.  Looking forward to soft water and getting the boat out.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 28, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Somebody is getting a Phoenix.


 
Didn't know that was a universal term haha. Got mine a few months ago.


----------



## band aid man (Mar 29, 2015)

OK I gotta ask what's phoenix.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 29, 2015)

band aid man said:


> OK I gotta ask what's phoenix.


 
cardiac arrest save


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 29, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Didn't know that was a universal term haha. Got mine a few months ago.


We get the star of life for our saves. Hardly anyone wears them.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 29, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We get the star of life for our saves. Hardly anyone wears them.


 
Yeah, I wouldnt wear that either haha. We just get a certificate and pat on the back at annual award night. Or whatever they call it


----------



## exodus (Mar 29, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Screw all of you and your snow.
> 
> I've got a 10,000 dollar paperweight sitting in my garage. Might be time to part with the sled in exchange for a dirt scooter.


No, jet skis.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 29, 2015)

We don't get shot.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 29, 2015)

Whoo. Performance awards for all of us. Cited me for 83 in a 45, originally stated I was doing 63. Recorded the encounter. Said originally the first person was going 68, second was going 83 and I was doing 63. Came back with the first person cited for 63, second at 63 and me at the rear with 83. Brought that to his attention that the last person can't be going the fastest and the lead can't be going the slowest. Ended up with them all at 63, but him saying on the recording to the lead "you were obviously going the fastest since you were leading. This is the only way to shut you all down." Ummmm. So why exactly were we all cited at te same speed and how exactly do you get a radar reading for 3 motorcyclists around a blind corner when you have 4 pulled over already. I'm confused. 
Also recorded him blatantly saying on it "I'm not saying I didn't make a typo on all of your speeds." Ohhhhkay then.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 29, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> We don't get shot.


You get shot of you don't get ROSC???


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> We don't get shot.





exodus said:


> No, jet skis.


Jet skis are cool for a couple hours then get old fast. You can only do so much on them and are limited to the summer. I can ride a dirt bike here year round. 

I'd love to buy a stand up jet ski but the 4 stroke ones aren't nearly as fun as the 2 stroke ones however they're the only kind we can ride on Tahoe. Plus if I had a stand up I'd be the idiot trying to learn tricks on it because water doesn't hurt nearly as bad as dirt and rocks.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 29, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> You get shot of you don't get ROSC???


It's quite the incentive.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 29, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> It's quite the incentive.


Is Al Capone your QI manager?


----------



## Tigger (Mar 30, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> It's 70 here today. Pretty nice. It'll be 110 and humid as balls in canvas pants in a few weeks. :/
> Working my first shift as a cleared medic atthe new PRN job tomorrow. I can only work weekends and the occasional night shift, but they page OT every day. I could make a killing if I worked just OT.


I finally got fully cleared at my PRN place, there has to be five open shifts a day. Have to avoid the temptation to not work myself to death...



chaz90 said:


> Public access AEDs are pretty darn awesome. That is all.



One of the few things that I am pretty proud of regarding my time in EMS is that I acquired and installed an AED at my college's rec ice rink. It was used last year during an adult league game on a 50 year old who had a vfib arrest. He was alert when the ambulance arrived. I was pretty stoked to hear that.


----------



## band aid man (Mar 30, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We get the star of life for our saves



Not gonna lie. I don't know if I'd wear it. but I'd be all proud of it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 30, 2015)

Not to be an *** but I've never understood why they give awards for doing your job. 

Not that it isn't cool, just never understood it.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Mar 30, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Not to be an *** but I've never understood why they give awards for doing your job.
> 
> Not that it isn't cool, just never understood it.



I agree...look at the military. 

1 tour of iraq- global war on terror medal, national defense medal, iraq campaign medal....thats 3 medals for ONE tour and there is more attachments and crap to go with it...


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 30, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Not to be an *** but I've never understood why they give awards for doing your job.
> 
> Not that it isn't cool, just never understood it.


Our Phoenix awards are also given to the patient themself and the lay rescuers/LEO/BLS who participated. There's a yearly award ceremony and dinner for all of them. I think there's value in recognizing these people and educating them on how rare and lucky they are. 

The paramedics simply get a red and white bar to go on their dress uniform (or extra stars on the bar), but no one ever wears their dress uniform.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 30, 2015)

Promotions and funerals.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 30, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> It's quite the incentive.



It would rain epi and compressions would never, ever, ever stop. 

Robb, you say that like Tahoe will still be there next year. Dirt bike all the way.


----------



## MrJones (Mar 30, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> I agree...look at the military.
> 
> 1 tour of iraq- global war on terror medal, national defense medal, iraq campaign medal....thats 3 medals for ONE tour and there is more attachments and crap to go with it...


Unless the rules have changed in the last few years, an individual cannot receive the Global War on Terrorism Medal and the Iraqi Campaign Medal for the same tour  in Iraq. And the National Defense Service Medal is earned simply by graduating Basic Training


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Mar 30, 2015)

Company I work for doesn't want medics or EMTs to wear patches on their sleeves. Just the normal uniform with the company logos


----------



## MrJones (Mar 30, 2015)

Burritomedic1127 said:


> Company I work for doesn't want medics or EMTs to wear patches on their sleeves. Just the normal uniform with the company logos


I don't see that as a bad thing.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Mar 30, 2015)

MrJones said:


> I don't see that as a bad thing.


Me neither. No disconnect between provider levels. I've worked at other companies where medics get different colored shirts, badges, extra patches, pins, go go gadget radio holders, etc. And they wonder why there are paragods....


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 30, 2015)

I was issued three capes and a quiver with my Paramedic badge and an attractive young female EMT as a "personal assistant".


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 30, 2015)

Communicated with the PA Board today, looks like I will be waiting for the next board meeting to get my license because of my rough past :/


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 30, 2015)

How far out is that meeting?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 30, 2015)

2 weeks, been waiting 3 already.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 30, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Not to be an *** but I've never understood why they give awards for doing your job.
> 
> Not that it isn't cool, just never understood it.


 
Don't most companies do this (not EMS)? Bonuses etc?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 30, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Not to be an *** but I've never understood why they give awards for doing your job.
> 
> Not that it isn't cool, just never understood it.


Morale booster?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 30, 2015)

My wife is a manager of a department in a larger store. Her employees all got together and went to the upper management to complain that she wasn't rewarding them enough.

Call me old fasioned, but I always thought my paycheck clearing was reward enough for doing what I signed up for.

We used to get little baby pins for deliveries, but nothing for field saves other than an atta boy.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 30, 2015)

The background on the Phoenix... It was originally done to promote teamwork and reunite SCA survivors with the rescuers. 

It's a nice piece of recognition for a job well done. No matter if you think it's just part of the job or not, it's always nice to be recognized and receive a little attaboy. The ones I think are bull are when a medic gets a Phoenix award for a patient that was already resuscitated by the time they arrived. Those are useless.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 30, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> The background on the Phoenix... It was originally done to promote teamwork and reunite SCA survivors with the rescuers.
> 
> It's a nice piece of recognition for a job well done. No matter if you think it's just part of the job or not, it's always nice to be recognized and receive a little attaboy. The ones I think are bull are when a medic gets a Phoenix award for a patient that was already resuscitated by the time they arrived. Those are useless.



That's this call. I don't think I'm getting a Phoenix, nor should I. A public access AED along with bystanders and a nearby cop willing to do CPR and press the shock button saved this patient's life. I did nothing except start 2x IVs and start an Amiodarone drip.


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 31, 2015)

Ladies and gentlemen, may i present to you the stupidest thing ever invented.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 31, 2015)

Third in unit to a brush fire in our first in district. Our engine got dispatched to a "miscellaneous outside fire" and then upgraded to a bush alarm on scene. Department policy is that the ambulance responds code 2 (non emergent) to fire calls...and we still beat the 4 other engines responding lol We pull in behind an engine from a neighboring department (the call was almost literally on the city lines) find our engine guys and they had us help adjust valves and hoseline until the rest of the alarm started arriving...for a wannabe firefighter like myself it was actually pretty awesome lol


----------



## Tigger (Mar 31, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, may i present to you the stupidest thing ever invented.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, ensuring that CPR is done properly is super dumb.


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 31, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Yea, ensuring that CPR is done properly is super dumb.


It would be beneficial for ems/healthcare providers who are familliar with those pads. Perhaps you msunderstood my post, as I was referring to the untrained/ minimally trained responder. For a nervous guy who took a cpr class a year ago, figuring out how to apply those pads in the heat of the moment would be nothing but a hinderance. They look nothing like normal cpr pads, and thier use is not usually taught in cpr classes.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 31, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> It would be beneficial for ems/healthcare providers who are familliar with those pads. Perhaps you msunderstood my post, as I was referring to the untrained/ minimally trained responder. For a nervous guy who took a cpr class a year ago, figuring out how to apply those pads in the heat of the moment would be nothing but a hinderance. They look nothing like normal cpr pads, and thier use is not usually taught in cpr classes.


The pictures on the pads are the same exact ones that are normal AED pads. It shows you were to place the pads and where to place your hands for compressions. Not very hard directions to follow.


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 31, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> The pictures on the pads are the same exact ones that are normal AED pads. It shows you were to place the pads and where to place your hands for compressions. Not very hard directions to follow.


I saw a video (cant remember where, anyone seen it?) where a group of people with no training were given an AED trainer and a manikin and were let loose with no instruction, in order to simulate a real code. Many were unable to even apply the pads. One man even tried to put the UNOPENED package directly on the manikin's chest. Throw this thing into the mix and youve got a disaster, even for someone who is cpr certified. Just because something is simple in your eyes doesn't mean the general public will be able to operate it.


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 31, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> The pictures on the pads are the same exact ones that are normal AED pads. It shows you were to place the pads and where to place your hands for compressions. Not very hard directions to follow.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12867306  I found the written study.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 31, 2015)

In all fairness it does have a picture of a person above where you're supposed to put the pads showing how it should be oriented along with the pictures on the pads.

Personally I'm not a fan of CPR pucks, such as that or the Philips qCPR. They're ridiculously uncomfortable on your hands.

In other news the lady and I are moving into a brand new house starting July 1. Still not in a position to buy unfortunately however after doing our budget so long as we play things right between now and then we'll have a decent savings tucked away by the time we move in. That's not including OT and her potentially getting a raise and/or a new job. 

Gonna be a savings year then hopefully buying this time next year.


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 31, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Personally I'm not a fan of CPR pucks, such as that or the Philips qCPR. They're ridiculously uncomfortable on your hands.


This


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 31, 2015)

We use the pucks and have to admit they work well, especially when we get our data back a few days later about how the call played out. With that being said, fire is usually first on scene and do not use the same pads, so if we were first on scene and doing manual compressions it would only be for a few minutes until autopulse arrived. Then no more puck as the autopulse would not function properly.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 31, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> I saw a video (cant remember where, anyone seen it?) where a group of people with no training were given an AED trainer and a manikin and were let loose with no instruction, in order to simulate a real code. Many were unable to even apply the pads. One man even tried to put the UNOPENED package directly on the manikin's chest. Throw this thing into the mix and youve got a disaster, even for someone who is cpr certified. Just because something is simple in your eyes doesn't mean the general public will be able to operate it.


If they can't get those on then they were not likely to be able to get any pads on. 

Given that most people struggle to prov de proper compressions I see this as a significant improvement. Perhaps further study is warranted, and I couldn't access the text of the above.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 31, 2015)

Trying to play catch up....

Weather has been great the past few days. It's going to be a little warmer today though. Currently 72° with a high expected of 80°.



Ewok Jerky said:


> My wife is a manager of a department in a larger store. Her employees all got together and went to the upper management to complain that she wasn't rewarding them enough.
> 
> Call me old fasioned, but I always thought my paycheck clearing was reward enough for doing what I signed up for. ...



I can see both sides of the coin, but who doesn't appreciate an extra, "Thank you." "Great job." "Awesome work." ? 

When I was the manager of Logistics at Super Target, our team reduced our error rate by 77% within six months of me coming aboard. While I helped make things more efficient, they doing their jobs correctly played the biggest role. This resulted in less overall work for them (too long to explain), greater product availability for the customers, and higher profit for the store. 

Was it part of their job description to do it that way from the beginning? Yes. Did I reward them for doing a great job and constantly improving? You better believe it. And for the next two years they kept improving, and I kept rewarding them.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 31, 2015)

Rickey rescue becomes an RN.


----------



## epipusher (Mar 31, 2015)

Whoa


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 31, 2015)

who needs cabinets?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm not against rewarding people and would be lying if I said I didn't appreciate a "great job" every now and again. Just never totally understood it.

My understanding with bonuses was always that they're directly related to how well the company did that year.


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 31, 2015)

Anjel said:


> View attachment 1961
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Needs more tape.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 31, 2015)

So who is ready to smear cow bile all over their ambulance and hospital?  http://www.cbsnews.com/news/medieval-garlic-and-bile-potion-kills-mrsa-superbug/


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 31, 2015)

Anjel said:


> View attachment 1961
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a lot harder to carry all that crap in/on scrubs.....


----------



## irishboxer384 (Mar 31, 2015)

MrJones said:


> Unless the rules have changed in the last few years, an individual cannot receive the Global War on Terrorism Medal and the Iraqi Campaign Medal for the same tour  in Iraq. And the National Defense Service Medal is earned simply by graduating Basic Training



so what is it received for? the next tour...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 31, 2015)

Tactical nikes.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 31, 2015)

Ran the absolute worst hospice call I've ever had last night. Go out at 330 for an unknown medical to find a terminal pancreatic cancer patient who is highly altered, emaciated, and vomiting blood. Hospice RN cannot get there for at least 45 minutes, and the patient only has PO morphine and Phenergan suppositories for comfort. Family is there and are wrecked by how poorly patient is doing. Can't get an IV on the patient to provide pain control, so we were hoping to go IM with some morphine and haldol per hospice request. Hospice then changes their minds and says to take the patient directly to local hospital so they can access his port to give medication (we cannot access ports unless the patient is in "extremis," and cannot provide anything but "life-saving" medications through them). For whatever reason they were adamant that the port be used and not IM. So we have to stairchair this poor guy out of this massive splitlevel house as he screams in fright and pain. Family is losing it, which is making my partner, me, and the fire crew start to lose as well. We got him loaded up, loaded the family in back and then headed for the local hospital.

Get there and one of the ED nurses looks at me and asks without a hint of compassion and in earshot of the family, "so you just brought him to die, huh? That's not what we are for." They then yelled at me for getting warm blankets for the patient "without permission." Meanwhile the patient's son has absolutely lost it and no one will even get the poor guy a chair to sit next to his dad. I went back in to explain to the son that if the hospital could get his pain under control that we would come back right away to bring the patient back home. And then I just broke down, which has never happened to me on a call. Didn't feel very professional, but the son was just so sad and it got to me. 

Nothing else comes to mind besides F that.


----------



## cruiseforever (Mar 31, 2015)

I feel for you Tigger.  I had a call very similar to that a few months ago.  We got to the hospital the nurse just glared at me and said what the hell.  But the family was very happy with us. Even when the pt. died an hour later.  They were just taken back how sudden the pt.'s condition declined.


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 31, 2015)

That is a ****ty call.  On the plus side, it is a good reminder that you haven't lost your sense of compassion which is a very good thing; bad as it was, it is a good reminder of that, so take it for what it's worth.  And keep in mind that what you did was in the best interests of your patient, and appropriate for all concerned.  

**** the **** at the ER.  Which brings me to the next part.

What comes next will be less fun, but needs to be done.  Take a day to think about what actually happened when you arrived at the ER.  If what happened really is what you said here (not to imply that you are embellishing anything, it's just that in the heat of the moment perceptions can be skewed) you need to file a complaint about the reception you recieved, and specifically about the nurse you mentioned.  That goes far beyond what is acceptable, and the people involved need to be held accountable.  This goes back to you being a good patient advocate; rough as it may be, that can't be allowed to pass.  So file a complaint with your department, and directly with the hospital.  And then keep calling them every week until the matter has been resolved; DO NOT allow it be be ignored.

And to anyone who says "oh but you have to work with those people" or "don't rock the boat" or "they aren't like that all the time"...nutz.  If you really believe that your job is to be a patient advocate and aren't just paying lip service to it, this is one of those times to prove it.  

Do what's right.  It'll suck, but you need to do it.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 31, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> That is a ****ty call.  On the plus side, it is a good reminder that you haven't lost your sense of compassion which is a very good thing; bad as it was, it is a good reminder of that, so take it for what it's worth.  And keep in mind that what you did was in the best interests of your patient, and appropriate for all concerned.
> 
> **** the **** at the ER.  Which brings me to the next part.
> 
> ...



Well said. That is what was said, though I don't know is if the family was actually in earshot. It's a six bed ED, so I tend to think everything is within earshot when it likely is not. I'm going to talk to my partner about her perception of it tomorrow too, I was already a mess when we showed up at the ED so I want to make sure I am fair to the staff. But I have filed written complaints about this particular RN in the past with some result, and will do it again if I have to. Just tough to know if I'm overeacting because I had lost control of the call already, or if they are in fact just terrible people. You'd think working in a six bed critical access ED wouldn't lead you to the level of jadedness often found with crispy inner-city trauma center staff, but I guess not.


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 31, 2015)

Cool.  At the time that something happens it can be hard to tell if you're overreacting sometimes, so taking a little bit and then going over it with your partner is best; just don't take to long to move forward if it becomes neccasary.  It sounds like you're more than aware of what needs to be done, and willing to do so, so I won't belabor that point.

Honestly, job well done, on all accounts.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 1, 2015)

Can you not IM opiates on standing orders?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 1, 2015)

We can't give IM opiates.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 1, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Can you not IM opiates on standing orders?


We can, however both the hospice nurse and patient's family (one who was also a nurse) were pretty adamant that we not do that. I am not sure why that was the case and things were too hectic to try and get them to understand. The son had MPOA and was taking all advice from his nurse wife who was not budging.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 1, 2015)

Yikes...I'm sorry Tigger :/

Sounds like bad news overall. Did you get a chance to talk to this RN at all, or would you want to?


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 1, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> We can't give IM opiates.




Lame.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 1, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Lame.


Very much so.

There's rumor that some things may be changing soon. Like a new MD, tiered paramedic levels with pay differences to go with the added scope and responsibility. Basically would have "basic" medics that are what the county requires then with experience, education and demonstrating clinical competence you'd be able to move up "levels" and have a larger scope of practice.

Reasoning behind no IM is we have IN and our clinical department is all about intranasal medication administration. With that said I don't see any particular reason that we couldn't administer IM opiates with OLMD. Never tried it though, always been able to get access. I'm not too proud to start a 22g or 24g to use for medication administration. The hospital might *need* bigger access but ultimately if I can get a small bore line to make patient more comfortable to get them to the ER that is capable of starting lines under ultrasound then I'll gladly do it.


----------



## MrJones (Apr 1, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> so what is it received for? the next tour...



It depends - if we're talking about the Global War on Terrorism Expeditionary Medal (which was my original assumption) then yes, if someone is authorized both it's due to multiple tours. If, on the other hand, we're talking about the Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, the criteria for presentation is similar to the NDSM, except that the former requires 30 days of service in the military during the designated period while the latter is essentially automatic upon enlistment during the designated period.


----------



## exodus (Apr 1, 2015)

So I decided to write a buzzfeed article... Everyone should help make it popular  

http://www.buzzfeed.com/DerpaDerpDoo/you-wish-you-would-have-thought-of-these-8-april-f-1g9zz


----------



## Angel (Apr 1, 2015)

I think it's trending on Facebook!


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 1, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Ran the absolute worst hospice call I've ever had last night. Go out at 330 for an unknown medical to find a terminal pancreatic cancer patient who is highly altered, emaciated, and vomiting blood. Hospice RN cannot get there for at least 45 minutes, and the patient only has PO morphine and Phenergan suppositories for comfort. Family is there and are wrecked by how poorly patient is doing. Can't get an IV on the patient to provide pain control, so we were hoping to go IM with some morphine and haldol per hospice request. Hospice then changes their minds and says to take the patient directly to local hospital so they can access his port to give medication (we cannot access ports unless the patient is in "extremis," and cannot provide anything but "life-saving" medications through them). For whatever reason they were adamant that the port be used and not IM. So we have to stairchair this poor guy out of this massive splitlevel house as he screams in fright and pain. Family is losing it, which is making my partner, me, and the fire crew start to lose as well. We got him loaded up, loaded the family in back and then headed for the local hospital.
> 
> Get there and one of the ED nurses looks at me and asks without a hint of compassion and in earshot of the family, "so you just brought him to die, huh? That's not what we are for." They then yelled at me for getting warm blankets for the patient "without permission." Meanwhile the patient's son has absolutely lost it and no one will even get the poor guy a chair to sit next to his dad. I went back in to explain to the son that if the hospital could get his pain under control that we would come back right away to bring the patient back home. And then I just broke down, which has never happened to me on a call. Didn't feel very professional, but the son was just so sad and it got to me.
> 
> Nothing else comes to mind besides F that.



That sucks you had to go through that man. Said nurse and I would of have a "come to Jesus" talk after I got the patient off my cot. If that didn't work I would be happy to stick around until the Charge Nurse can put me in touch with the Unit Director/Manager..... After that conversation I would urge the family to also follow up and lodge a complaint against said nurse, especially if you have had issues with her in the past. I don't tolerate being disrespected, let alone in front of a patient and family, in that situation. Have some compassion, or find another career. I will go out of my way to be a torn in someone's side if they exhibit continuing behavior like that......


----------



## Angel (Apr 1, 2015)

Work has been so boring lately.


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 1, 2015)

Really we have been hopping lately with some sick as snot people....

On a side note the grammar on my previous is attributed to posting on my damn phone and autocorrect.... Somedays I struggle with turning it on and off, especially when it corrects proper spelling however changes the word


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 1, 2015)

CANMAN said:


> Really we have been hopping lately with some sick as snot people....
> 
> On a side note the grammar on my previous is attributed to posting on my damn phone and autocorrect.... Somedays I struggle with turning it on and off, especially when it corrects proper spelling however changes the word


I hote when that happens.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 1, 2015)

Angel said:


> Work has been so boring lately.


I've somehow had 9 priority 1 patients in the last 3 days. I'm all about running calls and having some higher acuity, but 4 intubations in a few days is a bit much as a standard ground medic.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 1, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Ran the absolute worst hospice call I've ever had last night.



Man that sucks. Sorry to hear about all that. 

I would guess that the reason hospice didn't want you to give anything IM is because his opioid requirements would necessitate a volume that is impractical to give IM, which of course depends on the concentration that you carry (some places have the 10mg/ml concentration, which would work - or you could always do fentanyl, or even a little ketamine). It makes no sense that they would want you to put him through a transport to the hospital instead of simply waiting for the hospice nurse to come access the port, though. The whole point of hospice is to avoid the hospital.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 1, 2015)

This all assumes that the hospice nurse would be attending the patient. She apparently refused to make the 45 minute drive. Hospital complained about that thankfully. I spoke with the charge nurse today, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 1, 2015)

Tigger said:


> This all assumes that the hospice nurse would be attending the patient. She apparently refused to make the 45 minute drive. Hospital complained about that thankfully. I spoke with the charge nurse today, we'll see what happens.



Well, that would explain it I suppose. What a crappy situation.


----------



## Angel (Apr 1, 2015)

@chaz90 let's trade! I've taken the same non med compliant PT to the ER at least once a week now!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 1, 2015)

Hesitated a little but I pulled the trigger on a 2-stroke Ryobi 42cc leaf blower today and man I am so glad I did.  Hesitation was for a few different reasons, but for $200 bucks this kicks some serious butt.  I was also very happy with the 18V power tool set I got from Ryoby last year for 'round the house type stuff.  I've been hesitating on the Ryobi 18V weed wacker but I am so happy with this blower I think I will go ahead and get that too...In about 8 weeks when I get a paycheck that is I get a paycheck.

***most of the 100+ inches of snow we got over the last 2 months is already gone! I was able to burn some brush today!***


----------



## Tigger (Apr 2, 2015)

Just want to take a moment to thank the Feds for providing us with funding for hazmat gear. Without them I would be covered in fiberglass insulation and we would not have surround sound in the station. 





(Yes it's a training suit, rulax.)


----------



## exodus (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks like I'm working at least one day at coachella on a night cart.


----------



## Angel (Apr 2, 2015)

giving up my shift tonight, my partner is an old dead soul and im not trying to spend 12 hours with her. i hope someone takes it.


----------



## terrible one (Apr 2, 2015)

Nozzle man on 2,000' hose lay? Yes sir, thank you for the opportunity. Got some good fire the other day.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 2, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Hesitated a little but I pulled the trigger on a 2-stroke Ryobi 42cc leaf blower today and man I am so glad I did.



That's quite the commitment. Are you sure you're ready for that?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 2, 2015)

Anjel said:


> That's quite the commitment. Are you sure you're ready for that?



No regrets! In fact I am gearing up for round 2 now!  Looking forward to a long relationship with this little machine


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 2, 2015)

terrible one said:


> Nozzle man on 2,000' hose lay



Get some.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Apr 4, 2015)

Style for miless


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 4, 2015)

25k trail race completed. My legs are on fire... Damn hills


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 4, 2015)

I just got rid of my iPhone, got a galaxy note 4.I've been an iPhone user for the last 5 years, and I feel like all thumbs with the galaxy. No pun intended. 

I also dropped AT&T and went with T Mobile. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 4, 2015)

So I worked today at one of our 12 hour day shifts (4 24hr units with an additional 2 12hr units on during the day), and we went available on radio at 0730, available in quarters at our assigned station at 0750, and then promptly stayed parked up until 1910 when we went AOR to head back to the EMS bay where that particular rig overnights and out of service at 1930...a big fat zero in the call log for today...the only other time that's happened was Thanksgiving day, so although it's "only" Easter eve, I'm not working tomorrow so I'm lumping the two together lol


----------



## Anjel (Apr 5, 2015)

I start a 36 hour shift tonight then I am off for 6 days. 

Virginia Beach bound. If you see a woman arrested for hurting two 17 year old girls.... Send bail money.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## Anjel (Apr 6, 2015)

Just transported a kid with nephrotic syndrome. So much edema. Peripheral, scrotal, and bilateral pleural effusions. 

Poor guy.


----------



## triemal04 (Apr 6, 2015)

Anjel said:


> I start a 36 hour shift tonight then I am off for 6 days.
> 
> Virginia Beach bound. If you see a woman arrested for hurting two 17 year old girls.... Send bail money.


Now come on...you can't just through a comment like that out there without an explanation!


----------



## Anjel (Apr 6, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> Now come on...you can't just through a comment like that out there without an explanation!



Lol I'm taking my 17 year old sister and her friend there for Spring Break. It's a 12 hour drive, and I'll be stuck with them for 4 days.


----------



## triemal04 (Apr 6, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Lol I'm taking my 17 year old sister and her friend there for Spring Break. It's a 12 hour drive, and I'll be stuck with them for 4 days.


Pfffft...no cop in their right mind would arrest you...that's clearly justifiable, no matter the charge.


----------



## band aid man (Apr 6, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Just transported a kid with nephrotic syndrome. So much edema. Peripheral, scrotal, and bilateral pleural effusions.
> 
> Poor guy.


Iv had that since I was a kid. its not fun plus they gave me prednisone for it so that is not fun. but ya your balls,feet and stomach are the worst.


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 6, 2015)

Two old timers just retired.  Together they had 75 years of experience as medics.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 6, 2015)

band aid man said:


> Iv had that since I was a kid. its not fun plus they gave me prednisone for it so that is not fun. but ya your balls,feet and stomach are the worst.


good case to bone up on nephrons and osmotic pressure!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 6, 2015)

I start my EMT life in a week. I really don't want to rush my life, but I have a feeling this week is going to crawl by.


----------



## Angel (Apr 6, 2015)

@ViolynEMT yay! keep that excitement! im sure itll be stressful and confusing at first but itll be fun later on.


----------



## COmedic17 (Apr 6, 2015)

My 4-day went by far to fast.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 6, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I start my EMT life in a week. I really don't want to rush my life, but I have a feeling this week is going to crawl by.



Remember how excited you are right now, because this feeling will pass. 

Especially when the tones wake you up at 3:42am for a "knee pain" call. Or a routine transfer from the SNF to the ED at 2:45am. Or the drunk that pukes beer and pizza all over you and then takes a swing at you. Shall I go on?


----------



## redundantbassist (Apr 6, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I start my EMT life in a week. I really don't want to rush my life, but I have a feeling this week is going to crawl by.


Welcome to hell, lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 6, 2015)

What the hell, within a week we have had 2 employees pass away from separate TCs.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 6, 2015)

and another 2 year EVOC cert finished. With a perfect score plus all the available bonus points except for one I might add


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 6, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What the hell, within a week we have had 2 employees pass away from separate TCs.



Just saw the email, how sad. Not a good week at all.


----------



## Fire51 (Apr 6, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What the hell, within a week we have had 2 employees pass away from separate TCs.



Man I am sorry to hear that! It's always hard when it's one of our own.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 6, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Remember how excited you are right now, because this feeling will pass.
> 
> Especially when the tones wake you up at 3:42am for a "knee pain" call. Or a routine transfer from the SNF to the ED at 2:45am. Or the drunk that pukes beer and pizza all over you and then takes a swing at you. Shall I go on?




Well, I'll try. Lol


----------



## surfinluke (Apr 6, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What the hell, within a week we have had 2 employees pass away from separate TCs.



Just worked with one of them this last week. Such a sweet person. Gosh this is hard.


----------



## Angel (Apr 6, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> and another 2 year EVOC cert finished. With a perfect score plus all the available bonus points except for one I might add



Lol took me about 6 hrs to pass my evoc...I almost didn't make the cut actually. Boxes are so different than what I was used to


----------



## Angel (Apr 6, 2015)

Can anyone explain, what looks like a paced rhythm, but the patient does not have a pacemaker, she has had 5x bypass....I'll have a strip when I get off if that helps.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 6, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> and another 2 year EVOC cert finished. With a perfect score plus all the available bonus points except for one I might add



Is it tough to pass the first time? I'll be doing that in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 7, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Is it tough to pass the first time? I'll be doing that in the next couple of weeks.



Mine was fairly easy, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 7, 2015)

People that call long and laborious patches make me want to burn things with fire.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 7, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Is it tough to pass the first time? I'll be doing that in the next couple of weeks.



EVOC is very company and area dependent. Ours isn't difficult unless you're a downright horrible driver and don't understand pivot points of vehicles and how to use your mirrors. Ours is precision-based rather than speed. About 5 hours of classroom followed by 2-4 runs on a 5-10 minute cone course, depending on how fast you go. Basically emphasizes slow sleep maneuvering with one moderate to slow speed maneuvering. 

I don't know anyone who hasn't passed ours although it took some 5-6 runs on the course to get the two runs totaling to enough points to pass it. 

To give you a quick run down there's 9 stations involving backing, a reverse and forward slalom, "chicane" boxes and an enclosed space u-turn. You start with 100 points and have to have two runs totaling to 200 points. Make a come rock and lose 3 points per cone. Knock it over and lose 5 points per cone but there's 25 possible bonus points. 10 of which have nothing to do with driving and 5 that only one or two people get each year by making the enclosed space u-turn a 3 point turn rather than 5 points. 

You'll do fine  if you've never driven an ambulance or large truck and have a friend with a big truck see if they'll let you drive it around a while in a parking lot or worst case scenario you can rent a small to medium sized u-haul truck for half a day for like 30 bucks and practice with that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 7, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> EVOC is very company and area dependent. Ours isn't difficult unless you're a downright horrible driver and don't understand pivot points of vehicles and how to use your mirrors. Ours is precision-based rather than speed. About 5 hours of classroom followed by 2-4 runs on a 5-10 minute cone course, depending on how fast you go. Basically emphasizes slow sleep maneuvering with one moderate to slow speed maneuvering.
> 
> I don't know anyone who hasn't passed ours although it took some 5-6 runs on the course to get the two runs totaling to enough points to pass it.
> 
> ...


Ours is about the same. 8 hours of classroom covering EVOC and gurney mechanics and then 8 hours on the track. We also do a lift test on the track and everyone gets to put snow chains on the ambulance (I have never even touched them since then).  If you have only ever driven a smart car you may have issues. If you have or drive full sized SUV/trucks then it's not a major issue.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 7, 2015)

Welp. Going to LA next week. Just decided that tonight and literally just got everything set up.
I promised someone Id take her to see Cinderella the movie. Then went with another girl. Which is apparently traitorous when it comes to this one, so I'm taking her to LA for the sole reason of seeing the musical version at a theatre. 
I sort of regret this decision. 
On another note, if anyone has any good day ideas for LA. I'm all ears. I've never been. Only staying overnight.


----------



## band aid man (Apr 7, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> good case to bone up on nephrons and osmotic pressure!



Ya when I go into relapse (which is way less now thank god) I get so much edema. When I was a kid I'd be in the hospital more then out. when I'd swell I'd look like I went 12 rounds with tyson. And it feels like your skin is ripping.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 7, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Welp. Going to LA next week. Just decided that tonight and literally just got everything set up.
> I promised someone Id take her to see Cinderella the movie. Then went with another girl. Which is apparently traitorous when it comes to this one, so I'm taking her to LA for the sole reason of seeing the musical version at a theatre.
> I sort of regret this decision.
> On another note, if anyone has any good day ideas for LA. I'm all ears. I've never been. Only staying overnight.



Yea saying something like that and then doing something like that generally doesn't go over well. 

Just my experience.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 7, 2015)

The question is what sort of clothes will you wear?


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 7, 2015)

For your sake, I hope the other girl you took to Cinderella was an adorable young female relative, or if an adult, either a sister or dying of cancer or something.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 7, 2015)

Getting married in 11 days. OMG!


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 7, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Yea saying something like that and then doing something like that generally doesn't go over well.
> 
> Just my experience.


Yeeeaahh. The first one had already seen it, so I made the mistake of thinking that got me out of it. Yeah, no. 



RocketMedic said:


> For your sake, I hope the other girl you took to Cinderella was an adorable young female relative, or if an adult, either a sister or dying of cancer or something.


The fact that I'm driving 6 hours each way to make it up probably sufficiently answers that...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 7, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> EVOC is very company and area dependent. Ours isn't difficult unless you're a downright horrible driver and don't understand pivot points of vehicles and how to use your mirrors. Ours is precision-based rather than speed. About 5 hours of classroom followed by 2-4 runs on a 5-10 minute cone course, depending on how fast you go. Basically emphasizes slow sleep maneuvering with one moderate to slow speed maneuvering.
> 
> I don't know anyone who hasn't passed ours although it took some 5-6 runs on the course to get the two runs totaling to enough points to pass it.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the input. I don't know what I was expecting, but I don't think I'll have a problem. I've had some practice. I drove a U-Haul halfway across the country towing a car behind.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 7, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Welp. Going to LA next week. Just decided that tonight and literally just got everything set up.
> I promised someone Id take her to see Cinderella the movie. Then went with another girl. Which is apparently traitorous when it comes to this one, so I'm taking her to LA for the sole reason of seeing the musical version at a theatre.
> I sort of regret this decision.
> On another note, if anyone has any good day ideas for LA. I'm all ears. I've never been. Only staying overnight.


Choices bro, choices.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Apr 7, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Welp. Going to LA next week. Just decided that tonight and literally just got everything set up.
> I promised someone Id take her to see Cinderella the movie. Then went with another girl. Which is apparently traitorous when it comes to this one, so I'm taking her to LA for the sole reason of seeing the musical version at a theatre.
> I sort of regret this decision.
> On another note, if anyone has any good day ideas for LA. I'm all ears. I've never been. Only staying overnight.


So you're seeing Cinderella twice in a short period of time??

During the day, you could probably rent 'The Notebook' or if you're feeling really adventurous, 'the Fault in our Stars'.


----------



## Angel (Apr 7, 2015)

haha not all girls like that cheesy crap! ill take guns and blood over a love story ANY day!


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 7, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> So you're seeing Cinderella twice in a short period of time??
> 
> During the day, you could probably rent 'The Notebook' or if you're feeling really adventurous, 'the Fault in our Stars'.


Hey. Ones a movie. The others a play 
I'm totally down. If you're wiing to sit through it, those movies pretty much guarantee ... Ahem. I lost my train of thought. Disregard.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 7, 2015)

Has no one seen the episode of South Park where all the guys take their wives to the musical? That's what this is making me think of now. Hahhaha


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 7, 2015)

Just signed up for cable specifically to watch red sox. I even told the lady at the office "I am only doing this NESN so I can watch the red sox".  Get home and hooked up and...wait for it...NESN is "not authorized".  hate hate hate comcast.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 7, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Just signed up for cable specifically to watch red sox. I even told the lady at the office "I am only doing this NESN so I can watch the red sox".  Get home and hooked up and...wait for it...NESN is "not authorized".  hate hate hate comcast.


But isn't Comcast America's most loved company with the absolute best customer service??


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm tempted to make a cheese cake.  Kinda want to make a cherry cheese cake...  Oh the high calorie decisions.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 7, 2015)

I fought with Comcast for months to get a payment credited to the correct account. Hate isn't a strong enough word for how I feel about Comcast.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 7, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Just signed up for cable specifically to watch red sox. I even told the lady at the office "I am only doing this NESN so I can watch the red sox".  Get home and hooked up and...wait for it...NESN is "not authorized".  hate hate hate comcast.



Time Warner Cable and we get almost every Angels game this season, yeah I'm pretty happy about that.

EDIT: Oh and happy national beer day! 
http://www.msn.com/en-us/health/nutrition/10-reasons-to-have-a-beer-right-now/ss-AA2fRan#image=1


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 7, 2015)

Angel said:


> Can anyone explain, what looks like a paced rhythm, but the patient does not have a pacemaker, she has had 5x bypass....I'll have a strip when I get off if that helps.



Decent-sized hemiblocks can look a little like paced rhythms IIRC...


----------



## Angel (Apr 8, 2015)

I'll look that up, I completely forgot to take a pic of the rhythm so I'm kinda SOL on that.

Thanks 

ETA yea it looked just like in this pic:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 8, 2015)

Was told I need to get off my "high horse" and that "being an FTO doesn't give you the right to be a ****" today after politely asking a student to reck in their shirt on three separate occasions when I saw them in the ER during their clinicals today and then bringing it to the attention of their instructor after the third time when I ran into the instructor later in the day. 

This is why we can't have nice things. If we want to be viewed as professionals we need to both act and look the part.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 8, 2015)

@Angel That's still a ventricular paced rhythm. If it looked like that, but without pacer spikes and known that the patient has no pacer then I would call it a sinus rhythm with an intraventricular conduction delay (IVCD). #1 cause for IVCD is hyperkalemia. A fascicular block alone wouldn't make it that wide, but if it was a bifascicular block such as RBBB + LAFB then there would still be left axis deviation and the RBBB in V6 would look funny. I have also been tricked before because the EMT I was with put the leads on wrong, or at least I think she put them on wrong (it was LBBB with ERAD so probably LA and RA switched). That's all I can really think of... really would need to see the actual 12-lead to come to any conclusion.


----------



## Angel (Apr 8, 2015)

@Handsome Robb, omg yes! I've seen sloppy arsed crews before and it annoys me to no end. It's embarrassing and that company already has a bad reputation already which doesn't help. Who cares if they get mad, the students preceptor should've done something about it already. 

@Aprz, I seriously need to review. Axis deviation and polarity is something I've always had difficulty wrapping my head around.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 8, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> I'm tempted to make a cheese cake.  Kinda want to make a cherry cheese cake...  Oh the high calorie decisions.




I'll take a piece either way.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 8, 2015)

You ever sneeze so hard your arms hurt?


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 8, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> You ever sneeze so hard your arms hurt?


My ribs/abs. Specifically, after a trip to the gym. Speaking of which...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 8, 2015)

Nah I don't mean like post workout muscle gainz painz... 

I mean like owwwewwwwwwweee a lesser man would call 911 pain.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 8, 2015)

Angel said:


> @Aprz, I seriously need to review. Axis deviation and polarity is something I've always had difficulty wrapping my head around.


http://www.ems12lead.com/2008/10/04/axis-determination-part-i/

If you memorize and visualize Einthoven's triangle, I think that makes it a lot easy.

RA to LA = lead I
If mostly positive, the mean QRS vector is going right to left or towards 0 degree.

RA to LL (or towards the foot) = lead II
LA to LL (or towards the foot) = lead III
If both lead II and III are mostly positive, the mean QRS vector is going south towards 90 degree (II is about 60 degree and III is about 120 degre)

aVF (F for foot) starts perpindicular to lead I (lead I is 0 degree) and goes through the LL lead (or foot). aVF is 90 degree.

In Dubin's book, he uses I and aVF to determine which quadrant the mean QRS vector is going.

+I, +aVF = normal axis (between 0 to 90 degree)
cause I is right to left, aVF is going towards the foot
note: II and III mostly go in the same direction as the foot (60 and 120 degree) and will probably most likely be mostly positive

+I, -aVF = left axis deviation (between 0 to -90)
cause I is right to left, but now aVF ia going away from the foot.
note: II and III mostly go in the same direction as the foot so they would be mostly negative if it is going away from the foot a lot such as in a left anterior fascicular block.

-I, +aVF = right axis deviation (between 90 to 180 degree)
avF is going towards the foot, but now the direction of the mean QRS vector is going left to right. I associate this usually with pulmonary disease or left posterior fascicular block (rare). Even with right ventricular hypertrophy/pulmonary disease, this is kinda rare in my opinion cause of the size of the right ventricle. I am usually suspicious of lead reversal of RA and LA if I see this, or I take into consideration of it.

-I, -aVF = extreme right axis deviation
This is also pretty rare and I will consider lead reversal. If somebody has LAD on their normal ECG and RA and LA lead are reversed, it would make it look like ERAD on the 12 lead. Specific for ventricular rhythm, but not sensitive. Just because there isn't ERAD doesn't mean it is not ventricular (see people say "no ERAD, it can't be VT" all the time).

I draw the augmented leads on top of Einthoven's triangle.

aVF is perpindicular to I and goes through the LL lead. (again, I is 0 degree so aVF is 90).

aVL is perpindicular to II and goes through the LA lead. (-30 degree)

aVR is perpindicular to III and goes through RA lead. (-150 degree)
note: If this is positive, the mean QRS vector is towards ERAD.

It is usually pretty mind blowing to people when I tell them and draw if at the same time, lol.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 8, 2015)

Then Dubin's book goes into calculating specifically what it is.

You find out which quardrant it is to figure out if it is normal (0 to 90), LAD (0 to -90), RAD (90 to 180), or ERAD (-90 to -180).

I then look for the smallest QRS complex in the frontal axis. I will find the lead that is perpindicular to the smallest QRS complex because the difference between + and - are about equal making the lead small / near isoelectric.

normal (0 to 90), +I, +aVF
0 = aVF is smallest
30 = III is smallest
60 = aVL is smallest
90 = I is smallest

LAD (0 to -90), +I, -aVF
0 = aVF is smallest
-30 = II is smallest
-60 = aVR is smallest
-90 = I is smallest

RAD (90 to 180), -I, +aVF
90 = I is smallest
120 = aVR is smallesr
150 = II is smallest
180 = aVF is smallest

ERAD (-90 to -180), -I, -aVF
-90 = I is smallest
-120 = aVL is smallest
-150 = III is smallest
-180 = aVF is smallesr


----------



## Aprz (Apr 8, 2015)

I was asking about lead reversal with the neutral lead RL and why if you flip it with another lead then it "collapses" Einthoven's triangle online the other day or week. The guy I spoke with drew it in angles showing that the difference betweem RL and LL is acute (almost 0). You can consider RL and LL equal. RL doesn't record positive or negative like other leads so normally the EKG isn't messed up. If you put the wrong lead there, it is as if it is the same spot as LL so it isn't going towards or away that lead (since they are near equal) and making isoelectric lines in lead reversal with the netrual right leg lead.

If the RA lead is placed where RL/N is at, II will be isoelectric.

If the LA lead is placed where RL/N is at, III will be isoelectric.

You can safely switch RL/N and LL because the spot is about equal with each othef and they don't record the difference between each other.

For everything else, the triangle will be flipped/rotated.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 8, 2015)

I wish I had a quarter of the time that Aprz has to type out those responses lol. 

I don't even have time to read them.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 8, 2015)

Anjel said:


> I wish I had a quarter of the time that Aprz has to type out those responses lol.
> 
> I don't even have time to read them.




Savant?


----------



## Anjel (Apr 8, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Savant?



The fact I had to google what that is.... I'm gonna go with no.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 8, 2015)

I typed it on my phone too.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 8, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Was told I need to get off my "high horse" and that "being an FTO doesn't give you the right to be a ****" today after politely asking a student to reck in their shirt on three separate occasions when I saw them in the ER during their clinicals today and then bringing it to the attention of their instructor after the third time when I ran into the instructor later in the day.
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things. If we want to be viewed as professionals we need to both act and look the part.


Who untucks their shirt after being called out? How stupid can you be?


----------



## exodus (Apr 8, 2015)

So 1700-0500 on a system unit tonight. Then 1900-0700 on a cart a Coachella tomorrow night until sunday... Fun.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 8, 2015)

exodus said:


> So 1700-0500 on a system unit tonight. Then 1900-0700 on a cart a Coachella tomorrow night until sunday... Fun.


Don't even remind me that the events are starting.


----------



## exodus (Apr 8, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Don't even remind me that the events are starting.



White party is the same weekend as Stagecoach!


----------



## Anjel (Apr 8, 2015)

exodus said:


> White party is the same weekend as Stagecoach!



Are you guys going to the white party together?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 8, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Are you guys going to the white party together?


Maybe...


----------



## exodus (Apr 8, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Are you guys going to the white party together?


Most definetly


----------



## Tigger (Apr 8, 2015)

My partner and I just made an 18 pound turkey. Because turkey.


----------



## band aid man (Apr 8, 2015)

Well I just applied for hall again.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 8, 2015)

Lol @ the Explorer 1 thread.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 8, 2015)

So...going all-in on Lake Jackson. Trying to become a landed gentryman.

https://www.myperfecthome.com/tx/lake-jackson/514-azalea-st-77566/183/81951571


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 8, 2015)

Takeaway from the Explorer-1 thread (Children's Space Camp name, by the way)

"MD students" can't parse or conjugate. Or spell.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 8, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Takeaway from the Explorer-1 thread (Children's Space Camp name, by the way)
> 
> "MD students" can't parse or conjugate. Or spell.


That's "Medical Doctor" in case you weren't aware.........


----------



## exodus (Apr 9, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Takeaway from the Explorer-1 thread (Children's Space Camp name, by the way)
> 
> "MD students" can't parse or conjugate. Or spell.


The dude reminded me of a 14 year old.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Apr 9, 2015)

exodus said:


> So 1700-0500 on a system unit tonight. Then 1900-0700 on a cart a Coachella tomorrow night until sunday... Fun.



They took our station fridge to Coachella.... Extra beer storage?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 9, 2015)

BASICallyEMT said:


> They took our station fridge to Coachella.... Extra beer storage?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 9, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> So...going all-in on Lake Jackson. Trying to become a landed gentryman.
> 
> https://www.myperfecthome.com/tx/lake-jackson/514-azalea-st-77566/183/81951571


I wish I could buy a house that inexpensive out in my neck of the woods.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 9, 2015)

BASICallyEMT said:


> They took our station fridge to Coachella.... Extra beer storage?


I wish haha. Your fridge will probably be used for either storage of personal insulin or for the storage of other meds for the Docs/nurses to use.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 9, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Who untucks their shirt after being called out? How stupid can you be?


A dumbass. That's who.

Train vs. Pedestrian this morning. Not one you hear every day...


----------



## Anjel (Apr 9, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> A dumbass. That's who.
> 
> Train vs. Pedestrian this morning. Not one you hear every day...



Who won??

On another note....






Definitely mixed emotions about this long *** drive. I've got two cranky teens. 

Side note #2- Ohio is the most boring state ever.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 9, 2015)

Oy...I signed up as available to work on our scheduling software  (we use Telestaff). The day I signed up for, I signed up as available for 24hr shift only. There was an opening that day on one of the 24 hour shifts I wanted to work, no one else had signed up at all....yet I log in today and see they assigned me to a 12 hour shift and put someone else on the 24 hour shift....and I'm still the only one signed up on any of the pick lists  for shifts -_-


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 9, 2015)

Telestaff is a fickle mistress...Her needs can't always be understood by her lowly minions.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 9, 2015)

Got my PA license today. Hide yo children hide yo wives.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 9, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Got my PA license today. Hide yo children hide yo wives.



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Dfib23 (Apr 9, 2015)

Well done.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 9, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Telestaff is a fickle mistress...Her needs can't always be understood by her lowly minions.


Telestaff can burn.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 9, 2015)

Telestaff blows.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 9, 2015)

Sometimes I just don't know.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 9, 2015)

Working at the department's slooooooowest station. I'm so far out in the sticks there is no cell phone coverage and you have to prop the radio up on the window sill or you can't hear dispatch. 99% possibility of all night sleeping.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 9, 2015)

Dang, I've worked 5 12 hour shifts in the last 6 days and am exhausted, so of course someone is calling to ask me to work their 24 hour shift tomorrow because they got hired by an FD and the first day is tomorrow and of course I happen to be the only one on said pick list for tomorrow having signed up a week or so ago (before I got 3 extra days added).

I know I know, the exact opposite of what I was bemoaning earlier today lol


----------



## Tigger (Apr 9, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Working at the department's slooooooowest station. I'm so far out in the sticks there is no cell phone coverage and you have to prop the radio up on the window sill or you can't hear dispatch. 99% possibility of all night sleeping.



Sounds like our substation, where I have not run a call past 10pm in over five months and there have been zero calls in its response area in the last five days.

Soon summer comes and that all changes, but until then, no thanks. The heat is also out in the bedrooms which is kind of unfortunate.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 9, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Sounds like our substation, where I have not run a call past 10pm in over five months and there have been zero calls in its response area in the last five days.
> 
> Soon summer comes and that all changes, but until then, no thanks. The heat is also out in the bedrooms which is kind of unfortunate.



You serious? A slow shift and cool bedroom are two of my favorite things.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 9, 2015)

Remi said:


> You serious? A slow shift and cool bedroom are two of my favorite things.



That's my DREAM station.


----------



## JosephDurham (Apr 9, 2015)

Well, last night was our class final for fire I.   I passed!!!!!    It has been such a long road, starting in August will be the beginning of Fire II.    We have live burn on Saturday and our state exam on the 15th!   I cannot wait.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 9, 2015)

Remi said:


> You serious? A slow shift and cool bedroom are two of my favorite things.


I like to freeze the station out, but I woke up today and the bedroom was 48 degrees. 

Thank god for remote control space heaters. Alarm goes off and I crank that baby and go back to bed until I can stand getting up.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 9, 2015)

Partner is snoring so loud the windows are shaking. Considering an airway adjunct. 

Now I remember why I don't miss night shifts.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 10, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Partner is snoring so loud the windows are shaking. Considering an airway adjunct.
> 
> Now I remember why I don't miss night shifts.


Nasal intubation?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 10, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Nasal intubation?



I bet if I sprayed some lido in his gob, he'd never even wake up. However, he will have sucked all of the available oxygen out of the room, so I'm sure I'd pass out.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 10, 2015)

My old partner had that problem. I was forced to beat him with a mop once to get him up for a call, I swear his own snoring drowned out the radio.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 10, 2015)

Tigger said:


> My old partner had that problem. I was forced to beat him with a mop once to get him up for a call, I swear his own snoring drowned out the radio.



Haha. That reminds me of when I had to throw boxes of gloves through the pass through to get my partner to wake up in the patient compartment.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 10, 2015)

I woke up the other night to my partner lifting my chin up to stop my snoring. Lol


----------



## Fire51 (Apr 10, 2015)

Well I just found the paramedic program I will hopefully be taking, I start the application/testing process this summer and then the program starts in January of next year!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 10, 2015)

And it was a slow night, one call at 6am, CANCELLED by a closer medic unit. BOOM! Perfect night of sleep.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 10, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> And it was a slow night, one call at 6am, CANCELLED by a closer medic unit. BOOM! Perfect night of sleep.


I'm jealous. 6 after midnight. Just woke up from finally getting some sleep.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm on track to eat an entire jar of olives before I go to bed.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> I'm on track to eat an entire jar of olives before I go to bed.


Jalapeño stuffed, kalamata, pimento, or...?
Important to specify.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 10, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> I'm on track to eat an entire jar of olives before I go to bed.



I hate a whole pack of hot dogs between last night and this morning.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 10, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Jalapeño stuffed, kalamata, pimento, or...?
> Important to specify.


california olives with herbs and sweet peppers.



Remi said:


> I hate a whole pack of hot dogs between last night and this morning.


So, you ate them all at once while sleeping (my wife does that with cheese)? What time is "between last night and this morning"? hahaha  I imagine you going to bed with a pack of HDs in the fridge and waking up with the empty package under your pillow.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> So, you ate them all at once while sleeping (my wife does that with cheese)? What time is "between last night and this morning"? hahaha  I imagine you going to bed with a pack of HDs in the fridge and waking up with the empty package under your pillow.




I had a roommate like that in the past, but with Oatmeal Creme Pies. Multiple packages utterly decimated with wrappers littering his floor in the morning and no memory of the incident except a terrible stomachache.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 10, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> california olives with herbs and sweet peppers.
> 
> 
> So, you ate them all at once while sleeping (my wife does that with cheese)? What time is "between last night and this morning"? hahaha  I imagine you going to bed with a pack of HDs in the fridge and waking up with the empty package under your pillow.


No, had a couple for dinner, couple more as before bed snack, 2 for breakfast, and 2 more for lunch haha.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 11, 2015)

It's been a while, but I just did my first "fixin' to die" IFT at the new job. Kinda like riding a bike.


----------



## Flying (Apr 11, 2015)

Took off the boots after 26 hours. It feels... alien.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 11, 2015)

So my 24 hour shift morphed into a 30 hour shift when my relief got into a traffic collision on her way into work and needed to go to the ER :-/ I did briefly consider staying the entire shift and turn it into a 48...but after 15 calls the previous day (including 3 after midnight), on top of having only one day off in the last 7 days and having used my last clean uniform I was (am) exhausted, and since my partner isn't allowed to drive due to lack of EVOC, I if I tried to stay I would have quickly reached the point where I would've been simply unsafe to operate the ambulance to and from calls. Very fortunately, the guy working tomorrow was able to come in early to relieve me before we had to take what's typically our busiest ambulance out of service. Since it was the headquarters station I managed to get some brownie points from the fire captains and battalion chief (station houses the BC, Ambulance, Engine, and a Truck company) for willing to stay late


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 12, 2015)

"Patient states she did a handful of cocaine yesterday and did 5 beer bongs. Patient states she did 4 lines of cocaine today and lost a game of beer pong". Yep, Coachella fest is in full swing.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 12, 2015)

Learned the three rules of dermatology in the OR.  
1: If it is wet, make it dry.
2: If it is dry, make it wet.
3: If you can't do either use steroids.

Oh also got to intubate!  They were really nice and willing to teach a lot.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 12, 2015)

And my first job finally starts in........12 hours.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 12, 2015)

Offer in on a house...


----------



## Tigger (Apr 12, 2015)

7000 vertical ski/hike descent of pikes peak? Excellent. 

Picking up an extra shift in the city that starts at 630? That's gonna be a bad time.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 13, 2015)

STXmedic, SA is a loud, wet place tonight. Medical Center is drenched lol. We had storms all the way in from Lake Jackson, but this is rediculous.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 13, 2015)

My sunburn has turned my skin into a nice charred consistency. 

Motrin, Bendaryl, aloe, and solarcaine. 

Finally was able to put a shirt on. Work is gonna be fun.


----------



## exodus (Apr 13, 2015)

According to our sup, justin bieber got pinned against a wall by festival security by his neck after throwing his drink onto another stars fiances face.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 13, 2015)

Sore throat? Check. Headache? Check. Building Sinus pressure? Check. Phlegm buildup? Check. Interview with SD Fire Dept day after tomorrow? Check. And a record APFT Saturday morning at drill? Check. Yup, this is gonna be a fun week


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 13, 2015)

Officially started a trial on Remote Ischemic Conditioning today. Intersted to see the results. I'll have to wait two years, though...


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 13, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Officially started a trial on Remote Ischemic Conditioning today. Intersted to see the results. I'll have to wait two years, though...


I'll be following up in 2017.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 13, 2015)

I hate math. Doing college algebra online for my Excelsior requirement ugh


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 13, 2015)

exodus said:


> According to our sup, justin bieber got pinned against a wall by festival security by his neck after throwing his drink onto another stars fiances face.



I heard goldenvoice also threw him out for not having a wristband, would have loved to have been there to see him get his *** beat.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 13, 2015)

Feeling like an adult today, just signed up for an umbrella policy :/


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 13, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Feeling like an adult today, just signed up for an umbrella policy :/


And did yard work all day


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 13, 2015)

$298.00 later and my truck registration is done.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 13, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> $298.00 later and my truck registration is done.



I was amazed when I registered my Ranger in CA and they told me it was a commercial vehicle and needed to hit the scales.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 13, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> I was amazed when I registered my Ranger in CA and they told me it was a commercial vehicle and needed to hit the scales.



Yeah I know it sucks you have to register as a commercial vehicle, strange about the scales, didn't need to do that with my truck. Apparently I've heard as a rumor that if you put a bed cap on your truck that you don't have to register it as a commercial vehicle. Don't know how true that is.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 13, 2015)

Things are getting better at work. The past two weeks were fun. Might be better cause I t

I got to see 2:1 atrial flutter. Per AHA, atrial flutter is the third most common supraventricular tachycardia, yet I don't feel like I see it often even when I am looking for it. I read an article recommending to look at the histogram of the heart rate trends to see if the rate is changing a lot (I can do this easily on the LifePak, but not sure how to do it on the Philips). When I observed this rhythm, I didn't see the rate change much between 136-137, but the histogram looked similar to patients we have transported with sinus tachycardia. I wonder if it is because of a short transport time that you cannot really appreciate this? I would have loved to try the Lewis lead on this patient (even though it wasn't needed to appreciate that it was 2:1 atrial flutter), but I wasn't running the show. I didn't want to step on any toes.

Starting to notice a lot of people using the newer anticoagulants: dabigatron (pradaxa), apixaban (xarelto), and rivaroxaban (eliquis). Will warfarn (coumadin) be similar to MAOIs and pretty much forgotten in the near future?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 13, 2015)

Warfarin is probly still a better drug than dagigatran and rivaroxaban for most peeps, and cheaper than apixaban. I think warfarin will be around a while but might take a back seat in 10 years or so but never go away is. MAOIs. Despite its significant drawbacks, it provides more effective protection against strokes than dabigatran and rivqroxaban and equal protection to apixaban.  I will PM you my paper and poster on the subject. Glad to see more of the new oral anticoagulants though.

I think A flutter  gets mistaken for A fib more often than it gets diagnosed.


----------



## exodus (Apr 14, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I heard goldenvoice also threw him out for not having a wristband, would have loved to have been there to see him get his *** beat.


He did, but his entourage didn't.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 14, 2015)

@Ewok Jerky Don't forget to shoot me a PM with your paper in regard to those anticoagulants.


----------



## terrible one (Apr 14, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> $298.00 later and my truck registration is done.



Add another reason to leave this state. Oh I can't wait.


----------



## Angel (Apr 14, 2015)

I feel like Im experiencing my cold one symptom at a time...first was body aches and chills, then sore throat...and finally a cough with a bit of the sore throat lingering....ugh just hurry up and end.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 14, 2015)

exodus said:


> He did, but his entourage didn't.



Ahhh I only caught bits and pieces of it from the sups at the main med tent.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 15, 2015)

Cracked my first bottle of this batch of home brew. Chai spiced english ale


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 15, 2015)

If anyone in the LA area wants my two tickets to that Cinderella musical tomorrow night at the Ahmanson theatre, my date bailed. They were 75 ea, they're yours if you want them. 
Curtains at 8, I'll meet you at will call before to pick them up.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 15, 2015)

Does anyone follow SPEC on Facebook? I feel like those guys are always somewhat confused, lol.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 15, 2015)

That sucks 9D4.  I would but I dont want to spend 300 in plane tickets.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm not worried about it at all. I get the opportunity to take the bike on mulholland dr now, which has been a dream ride for a long time.
If no one wants em, I don't mind. I'm not using em either way. 
Besides that, 150 bucks to learn this girl wasn't worth it. Saves me future work. Hahaha


----------



## terrible one (Apr 15, 2015)

9D4 said:


> I'm not worried about it at all. I get the opportunity to take the bike on mulholland dr now, which has been a dream ride for a long time.



Ohhh Mulholland Dr.... Brings back memories. Especially my low side through some gravel into a concrete barrier. 3 surgeries, some metal hardware, and a gnarly scar later my arm is as good as new.
Have fun, keep the rubber side down.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 15, 2015)

PALS done.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 15, 2015)

Just got my first schedule. Orientation done Friday, (been going on all week ), EVOC Monday and Tuesday,  then my first training shift a week from tomorrow.


----------



## JosephDurham (Apr 15, 2015)

I just passed my state exam for Fire I!   I am now a state certified fire fighter!!!!!


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 15, 2015)

Woohoo, got my Biddle turned into Long Beach on my way to my interview with San Diego FD...felt it went well, then got 3 hours worth of traffic going home capped off with scraping my front bumper on the little concrete post at the gas station -_- Oh well, better do that with my truck than the ambulance haha


----------



## Tigger (Apr 16, 2015)

Today has been atrociously busy and one of our ambulances just got hit by a drunk driver. He then narrowly missed my patient loaded ambulance by driving off into the shoulder. Got away for about half an hour before state patrol found him, he's gonna regret those moves. 

Thankfully no injuries.


----------



## Angel (Apr 16, 2015)

Had to pull over on the way to work to puke I was coughing to hard (much), happened again at work, then a third time in the back (no patient). I gave myself a breathing treatment and some Zofran and I'm a lot better....this crap can end any day now!!


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 16, 2015)

Angel said:


> Had to pull over on the way to work to puke I was coughing to hard (much), happened again at work, then a third time in the back (no patient). I gave myself a breathing treatment and some Zofran and I'm a lot better....this crap can end any day now!!


 
Sounds like that stuff I had earlier this year.  Some form of the cough hung on for almost 6 weeks.


----------



## Angel (Apr 16, 2015)

=((
One of the nurses here was saying the same thing. Ugh I can't handle more days like today. And I sound like elmo my voice is all jacked up lol. 
I wish I knew who I got it from I'd go kick someone's butt. (Though I probably shouldn't be at work either).


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 16, 2015)

Shift is over...time to switch gears from being a rookie EMT in the firehouse to being a Sergeant for the weekend at drill (still ever so super excited to have my record Army physical fitness test day after tomorrow when I've been sick and out of the gym all week lol)


----------



## Gurby (Apr 17, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I hate math. Doing college algebra online for my Excelsior requirement ugh



I love math!  Send me a PM if you're having trouble with anything.


----------



## Flying (Apr 17, 2015)

Agency FINALLY decides to minimize backboard use. Now working with modified NEXUS criteria. I can't breathe a bigger sigh of relief, and now I can stop preaching.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 17, 2015)

It's a good thing I was double checking my emails for upcoming April drill 'cuz I had completely forgot that they changed the dates and was thinking it was this weekend when it's really next weekend...Def better than if I was thinking it was next weekend and wake up to a 5am "Where are you??!!" phone call tomorrow lol


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 18, 2015)

Signed up for a free EZ-IO cadaver lab.  Yeah free training!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 18, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Signed up for a free EZ-IO cadaver lab.  Yeah free training!



do you get to just drill holes in the cadaver, or is it airway / chest decompression / pericardiocentesis too?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 18, 2015)

in laws are on their way for their biannual visit, they usually spend a month with us. Lord give me strength


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 18, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> in laws are on their way for their biannual visit, they usually spend a month with us. Lord give me strength



A MONTH!? Holy crap. 

You will be in my prayers, brother.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 18, 2015)

Remi said:


> A MONTH!? Holy crap.
> 
> You will be in my prayers, brother.



Luckily, they're pretty self sufficient. We see them for dinner, usually. They love to come and explore. They fell in love with Savannah, so I expect to see them even less.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 18, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> do you get to just drill holes in the cadaver, or is it airway / chest decompression / pericardiocentesis too?


Not sure.  They say to allow 2 hours and 45 minutes for the class so i hope it is more then just drilling bones.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 18, 2015)

I took the advanced airway cadaver lab at Shock Trauma in Baltimore and it was really good. (I think @chaz90 went on a different day, right?) Lots of opportunity to practice those procedures that come up once in a blue moon. 

Any chance you get to practice skills on something other than a plastic trainer is a great opportunity


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 18, 2015)

This is the lab I'm doing.  (In Seattle). 
http://eziolab.com


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 18, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Besides that, 150 bucks to learn this girl wasn't worth it. Saves me future work. Hahaha



Isn't this the same girl you said you'd take to see a movie then blew her off to take another girl?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 18, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> This is the lab I'm doing.  (In Seattle).
> http://eziolab.com



Good practice for humeral head and medial malleolus placement. If you haven't drilled an IO yet, it's uncannily similar to screwing up drywall.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 18, 2015)

I've done one on a 3month old.  Went through the tibia.    doc said it was common.  I still feel bad.

Will be fun.  I'll let people know how it went.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 19, 2015)

In all my pedi IOs I just use the drill to get it started. The rest is by hand. Just a tip. I'm 5/5 on IOs in kids <24 months.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 19, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Isn't this the same girl you said you'd take to see a movie then blew her off to take another girl?


*cough* yeah. it's a really long story. I've been talking to both for a year or so, the first one has had a bf the whole time we've been talking. This one has too, but we didn't start to become a thing until a few weeks ago When they just broke up. At the time when the movie incident occurred, she was just a friend. So I thought it'd be a little understandable to her.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 19, 2015)

Am I the only one feeling reminiscent of high school?...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 19, 2015)

"Ooohhhh baby youuuu.... you got what I neeeeeddd..."


----------



## Anjel (Apr 19, 2015)

9D4 said:


> *cough* yeah. it's a really long story. I've been talking to both for a year or so, the first one has had a bf the whole time we've been talking. This one has too, but we didn't start to become a thing until a few weeks ago When they just broke up. At the time when the movie incident occurred, she was just a friend. So I thought it'd be a little understandable to her.



So both girls you are "talking" to both have boyfriends. Or at least did.

Classy.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 19, 2015)

9D4 said:


> *cough* yeah. it's a really long story. I've been talking to both for a year or so, the first one has had a bf the whole time we've been talking. This one has too, but we didn't start to become a thing until a few weeks ago When they just broke up. At the time when the movie incident occurred, she was just a friend. So I thought it'd be a little understandable to her.


Wait...isn't this the script for a telenovela?


----------



## MrJones (Apr 19, 2015)

Anjel said:


> So both girls you are "talking" to both have boyfriends. Or at least did.
> 
> Classy.


Not judging 9D4 here (much ), but I've always wondered what makes someone think that if they start a relationship with someone who is already in a different relationship that, ultimately, that person won't do the same to them?

I'm just sayin'...


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Apr 19, 2015)

9D4 said:


> *cough* yeah. it's a really long story. I've been talking to both for a year or so, the first one has had a bf the whole time we've been talking. This one has too, but we didn't start to become a thing until a few weeks ago When they just broke up. At the time when the movie incident occurred, she was just a friend. So I thought it'd be a little understandable to her.


You are spending a lot of time and money to date multiple women. 

It is better to make effort if you want to date just one. 

There is generally not much effort required to date several... Just logistics.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Apr 19, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Wait...isn't this the script for a telenovela?


No one in this scenario has been presumed dead but is really disguised as the pool boy.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 19, 2015)

Women are bat **** crazy.  I don't know who would want more than one


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 19, 2015)

I feel like this was already posted somewhere but I can't find it.  Just got a chance to watch.  Very cool! http://emcrit.org/wee/real-surgical-airway/


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 19, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> I feel like this was already posted somewhere but I can't find it.  Just got a chance to watch.  Very cool! http://emcrit.org/wee/real-surgical-airway/


Wow, great video and commentary. 

Now, I may be a little out of my element here as I have never performed either procedure, but spontaneously breathing patient with a jaw wired shut? I think my first go to airway choice would be an attempt at naso-tracheal intubation. Any thoughts or guidance from some of the more experienced airway people out there?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 19, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Wow, great video and commentary.
> 
> Now, I may be a little out of my element here as I have never performed either procedure, but spontaneously breathing patient with a jaw wired shut? I think my first go to airway choice would be an attempt at naso-tracheal intubation. Any thoughts or guidance from some of the more experienced airway people out there?



Funny, I said the exact same thing after I watched this video. A BAAM and a 6.0 until they can unwire his jaw.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 19, 2015)

From what emcrit posted in the commentary and from what I got from the video is that they did not want to unwire the jaw and they were afraid of epistaxis with nasal.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 19, 2015)

This is the bane of my existence...







Whyyyyyy. You can't even see it from the window inside the truck.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Apr 19, 2015)

Anjel said:


> This is the bane of my existence...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these actual medics and EMTs doing this? Or logistics workers within your service?


----------



## Anjel (Apr 19, 2015)

It's EMT and Medics. From the crew that had the truck during the day.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Apr 19, 2015)

Anjel said:


> It's EMT and Medics. From the crew that had the truck during the day.


Bullshat.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 19, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> From what emcrit posted in the commentary and from what I got from the video is that they did not want to unwire the jaw and they were afraid of epistaxis with nasal.


Fair point with the inability to suction. In any case, I think that video is absolutely invaluable to see. Cool find!


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 20, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Am I the only one feeling reminiscent of high school?...


Both girls go to ASU. That should say enough. 


Anjel said:


> So both girls you are "talking" to both have boyfriends. Or at least did.
> 
> Classy.


I'm sorry? Ultimately it's their decision. I guess I may be an odd one out, but the person can make decisions for themselves. I'm not forcing anyone to return anything. 


TransportJockey said:


> Women are bat **** crazy.  I don't know who would want more than one


I haven't ever been in a dedicated relationship. The only girl I was officially "dating" was an open relationship. That actually wasn't my idea, though haha.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 20, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Both girls go to ASU. That should say enough.
> 
> I went to ASU.  I didn't do any thing like that. There are "normal" girls there.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hahaha well I'm sure there are. I've never had much luck with attracting "normal" girls though 
and BTW. Did you get hired with SW? I'm interviewing for a medic gig there next week.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 20, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Funny, I said the exact same thing after I watched this video. A BAAM and a 6.0 until they can unwire his jaw.


Or better yet a fiberoptic?

That's not as cool as cutting the neck though, and it might require calling down someone from "upstairs".


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 20, 2015)

At the end of the video they did talk about calling down ENT but they didn't want to have an unstable airway with an unstable pt for that long.  (Apparently he went into VT twice while in the ER).  Either way cool video.  And they had their reasons.  I'm just glad we all get to learn from it!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 20, 2015)

EVOC tomorrow,  then first time out in the field Thursday.


----------



## Kate22 (Apr 20, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> EVOC tomorrow,  then first time out in the field Thursday.



Good luck. Go get 'em, tiger.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 21, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Women are bat **** crazy.  I don't know who would want more than one


Especially one dating someone else. Baggage. I do not like.


----------



## exodus (Apr 21, 2015)

9D4 said:


> I'm sorry? Ultimately it's their decision. I guess I may be an odd one out, but the person can make decisions for themselves. I'm not forcing anyone to return anything.



Right there with ya. Though I wouldn't go after them long term. Just have some fun in bed and party.


----------



## COmedic17 (Apr 21, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Women are bat **** crazy.  I don't know who would want more than one




Men are just as crazy. Just a different kind of crazy.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 21, 2015)

Anjel said:


> This is the bane of my existence...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or when they do this:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Like really? The plastic handle spins freely so of course they decided to install it so instead of the open end at the connection so you can move the wrench freely, they put it so I have all of an inch of play to undo the connection -_-


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 21, 2015)

So I clipped one of those concrete poles at the gas station in my personal pickup truck the other day. Pretty embarrassing. No damage to the pole, but my front bumper is damaged. Just got an estimate for ~1000 bucks to fix. Def a bit pricey but I can cover it out of pocket so now I'm wondering is it worth it to risk a rate hike by calling insurance? While my deductible is $500 (half the estimate) my monthly bill is over $200 as is.....So should I fill out the claims paperwork and jump through their hoops, or just pay the cash at the body shop and never worry USAA?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 21, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> So I clipped one of those concrete poles at the gas station in my personal pickup truck the other day. Pretty embarrassing. No damage to the pole, but my front bumper is damaged. Just got an estimate for ~1000 bucks to fix. Def a bit pricey but I can cover it out of pocket so now I'm wondering is it worth it to risk a rate hike by calling insurance? While my deductible is $500 (half the estimate) my monthly bill is over $200 as is.....So should I fill out the claims paperwork and jump through their hoops, or just pay the cash at the body shop and never worry USAA?


I wouldn't risk a several hundred dollar or more annual increase just to save $500 on a repair


----------



## redundantbassist (Apr 21, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> So I clipped one of those concrete poles at the gas station in my personal pickup truck the other day. Pretty embarrassing. No damage to the pole, but my front bumper is damaged. Just got an estimate for ~1000 bucks to fix. Def a bit pricey but I can cover it out of pocket so now I'm wondering is it worth it to risk a rate hike by calling insurance? While my deductible is $500 (half the estimate) my monthly bill is over $200 as is.....So should I fill out the claims paperwork and jump through their hoops, or just pay the cash at the body shop and never worry USAA?


Honestly, If it were me I'd just pay cash at the shop. Not worth worrying about a rate hike.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 21, 2015)

Can you do the work yourself? If so order parts and save yourself the labor.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 21, 2015)

EVOC training and testing done. I passed every station on the first try. Not one cone was touched. I must say, I'm feeling pretty proud of myself.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> So I clipped one of those concrete poles at the gas station in my personal pickup truck the other day. Pretty embarrassing. No damage to the pole, but my front bumper is damaged. Just got an estimate for ~1000 bucks to fix. Def a bit pricey but I can cover it out of pocket so now I'm wondering is it worth it to risk a rate hike by calling insurance? While my deductible is $500 (half the estimate) my monthly bill is over $200 as is.....So should I fill out the claims paperwork and jump through their hoops, or just pay the cash at the body shop and never worry USAA?


I'd do the work myself. Shop around a bit for the parts and put them on yourself at the very least. If you're scared to do the paint yourself, pay them to do that. It'll save a decent chunk. 
Look at lkq parts, they're a parts recycler (sort of like a pick a part that's already picked them. Just a little more convenient). I've always had good luck with body parts from them. I even had them search for the same color body parts for me a couple times to save me the paint. 
Also. I'd shop around a bit for your insurance. Im a 20 year old male with 3 accidents and 4 tickets and I barely pay that amount for my insurance. Full coverage for two vehicles. I know USAA is supposed to be good, but that seems excessive...

Speaking of cars. This was pretty awesome.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm working a 16 tonight. Great partner, having a blast.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 21, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> So I clipped one of those concrete poles at the gas station in my personal pickup truck the other day. Pretty embarrassing. No damage to the pole, but my front bumper is damaged. Just got an estimate for ~1000 bucks to fix. Def a bit pricey but I can cover it out of pocket so now I'm wondering is it worth it to risk a rate hike by calling insurance? While my deductible is $500 (half the estimate) my monthly bill is over $200 as is.....So should I fill out the claims paperwork and jump through their hoops, or just pay the cash at the body shop and never worry USAA?



That seems pretty pricey for some minor cosmetic work. I would just pay out of pocket rather than have my insurance spike.


----------



## redundantbassist (Apr 21, 2015)

So, after about 8 months of eating cold food, I decided to go buy a $20 microwave for my dept's kitchen area... I think I finally got the medics to like me.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 21, 2015)

Tonight is going to be rough. One of the biggest nights of SA's two week drunk-fest (Fiesta)


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 22, 2015)

@Jim37F that is why you should raise your deductible to $1000 and probly significantly lower your premium.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 22, 2015)

Peanut butter and banana sandwich with extra peanut butter. Just the thing for those late night munchies.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 22, 2015)

I like nutella sandwich.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 22, 2015)

Buttered toast!


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 22, 2015)

Monday, could not keep up with the calls.  Yesterday was slow.  Today is down right boring.  Give me a busy day any day.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 22, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Peanut butter and banana sandwich with extra peanut butter. Just the thing for those late night munchies.



I LOVE those. Do you toast the bread? I have to have the bread toasted. And now I'm officially craving one.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 22, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I LOVE those. Do you toast the bread? I have to have the bread toasted. And now I'm officially craving one.



I was to lazy. I was in the mood of I need food and I want it now.


----------



## Angel (Apr 22, 2015)

extra crunchy peanut butter!!


----------



## redundantbassist (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 22, 2015)

I feel @RocketMedic's pain. Chest pain call, partner doesn't bring anything into the house. Looks at me like I'm an idiot for bringing the monitor. 

Face palm


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 22, 2015)

So I think now would be an appropriate time to start a pool on how long that SoCal EMS thread with Explorer-1 will last.

Over/under 1 week?


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 22, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> So I think now would be an appropriate time to start a pool on how long that SoCal EMS thread with Explorer-1 will last.
> 
> Over/under 1 week?


I really, really hope it keeps going. Where else could we get gems of wisdom from our friend Sulcan? Or Sultan? Or Sultam? Or possibly Tim?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 22, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> So I think now would be an appropriate time to start a pool on how long that SoCal EMS thread with Explorer-1 will last.
> 
> Over/under 1 week?



Best thread I've seen in a long time, but the NY Wacker POV lights thread is close.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 22, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> I really, really hope it keeps going. Where else could we get gems of wisdom from our friend Sulcan? Or Sultan? Or Sultam? Or possibly Tim?


I looked up the name in Californias ems registery.  No name found.

Edit.  Looks like others did it as well now that I'm all caught up on the thread.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 22, 2015)

Had to go to the dentist on my first day off in 2 weeks because a crown fell off (not the imaginary one on my head. That one is still intact) and then I swallowed it. After the needle, I was sitting there waiting for the numbing. When the dentist came back and looked in my mouth, he informed me that I took a huge chunk out of the inside of my cheek. (I guess the outside would have been tough) Explains why I tasted blood.


----------



## redundantbassist (Apr 23, 2015)

Just had a call for a 53 y/o cardiac arrest, got on scene to find the mother in hysterics but the 14 year old son doing kickass chest compressions- really made my day.


----------



## Angel (Apr 23, 2015)

Did he or is he gonna make it?

I am in a conundrum regarding a possible second job. They want me to quit my current job, doing 911, which I love, for a company that does "scene calls" -contracts with urgent care, SNF, boarding cares/room and boards ect.
He explained it as the same calls as 911 would get, but the dispatching is different. (Obviously no MVAs, Trauma's ect but I'd still get to use my skills)
I'm just torn on what to do =/


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 23, 2015)

About to (finally) join the rest of the world and watch Game of Thrones (S1E1) for the very first time


----------



## luke_31 (Apr 23, 2015)

Angel said:


> Did he or is he gonna make it?
> 
> I am in a conundrum regarding a possible second job. They want me to quit my current job, doing 911, which I love, for a company that does "scene calls" -contracts with urgent care, SNF, boarding cares/room and boards ect.
> He explained it as the same calls as 911 would get, but the dispatching is different. (Obviously no MVAs, Trauma's ect but I'd still get to use my skills)
> I'm just torn on what to do =/


Stick to the 911 company, those other types of calls will be seen with 911.


----------



## redundantbassist (Apr 23, 2015)

Angel said:


> Did he or is he gonna make it?



Yep. Was in v-fib, only 1 delivered and got ROSC. As far as I know he is currently alive and well.


----------



## Angel (Apr 23, 2015)

kind of random but...does anyone know if coalinga ems runs 24s or 48s?


----------



## triemal04 (Apr 23, 2015)

Angel said:


> Did he or is he gonna make it?
> 
> I am in a conundrum regarding a possible second job. They want me to quit my current job, doing 911, which I love, for a company that does "scene calls" -contracts with urgent care, SNF, boarding cares/room and boards ect.
> He explained it as the same calls as 911 would get, but the dispatching is different. (Obviously no MVAs, Trauma's ect but I'd still get to use my skills)
> I'm just torn on what to do =/


Make sure you really dig into what is meant by "scene calls," and what, if anything, has to be kicked back to the designated 911 provider if it exceeds what is allowed.  Also consider how much, if any, of the daily call load will be non-emergent discharges/transfers/admits/doctors appointments/dialysis runs et al.

You might want to consider how often ambulances are called emergently to nursing home for "abnormal vitals/labs" or similar nebulous complaints that will require very little thinking and effort on your part; is that something you would want to do all the time?

While there is certainly crossover between that and the average service out there, I'd be wary of a company that ONLY goes to locations that they have a contract with.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 23, 2015)

I wouldn't quit a job I love unless there was some serious dough involved.


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 23, 2015)

Finally got 100% medically for my scaphoid. Full ROM back, no pain at all, full grip strength back. 
For my leg, final set of x-rays today show that it healed completely. I've been running again, my cardio is horrendous and I put on some weight during bed rest. But I'm at a 11 min mile. Nearly full ROM back in that (only movement I cant do is outward rotation of my leg.)
Doc told me today he sees no issues with my signing up again. 
Now to get that mile down!


----------



## Angel (Apr 23, 2015)

@triemal04, true you make a good point....I know call acuity is low which isn't very encouraging 

@Aprz nope, in fact this job pays even less....

Well I guess that puts it in perspective. I'll either do both or stick with what I have now...

I guess I'm just a work horse.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 23, 2015)

Angel said:


> @triemal04, true you make a good point....I know call acuity is low which isn't very encouraging
> 
> @Aprz nope, in fact this job pays even less....
> 
> ...


Wait...If you love your current job, earn more doing it, have a call volume that suits you better, and enjoy running 911, what's the benefit of this other gig? You lost me somewhere.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 23, 2015)

^What Chaz said.....it's kind of like the esteemed Sultan trying to recruit me from my current job to his company lol


----------



## Angel (Apr 24, 2015)

@chaz90 The hours. I'm limited in ot at my current job, the new place I won't have to commute, will get full time, good benefits and almost unlimited OT


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 24, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> ^What Chaz said.....it's kind of like the esteemed Sultan trying to recruit me from my current job to his company lol



I almost spit my drink over my laptop reading that, good one!


----------



## Chris07 (Apr 24, 2015)

Maybe I've been reading the wrong threads, but my inner forum etiquette czar is going ballistic with the amount of double, triple, and quadruple posting in some of the recent threads.

...part of me suspects that I've been reading the wrong, yet highly entertaining, threads.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 24, 2015)

http://ed.ted.com/on/hBXosCSn

Check out my TedEd lesson.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 24, 2015)

Just finished a really cool cadaver lab.  Mostly IO but also got to play with some video laryngoscopes.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 24, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> http://ed.ted.com/on/hBXosCSn
> 
> Check out my TedEd lesson.




Nice job... however...


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 24, 2015)

Wife gave me the same lecture when I got my phone.   

Should play the video for some of my whiny co-workers.  We do have it pretty good.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 24, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> http://ed.ted.com/on/hBXosCSn
> 
> Check out my TedEd lesson.



So thats what you do on your downtime. Good video man, very informative.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 24, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> http://ed.ted.com/on/hBXosCSn
> 
> Check out my TedEd lesson.



Interesting thoughts. $14/hr with 16/24 paid? No thanks.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 24, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Nice job... however...
> 
> View attachment 1999


Haha, I just happily watched the entire video in portrait mode. I'm just used to doing almost everything on my phone that way. Granted, that still gives plenty of real estate with my phablet of a 6+.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 24, 2015)

I think an admin should take all the Explorer-1 related posts in the Socal thread and make it its own thread.


----------



## COmedic17 (Apr 24, 2015)

So I met a nurse today who had NO idea what a-fib was.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 24, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> So I met a nurse today who had NO idea what a-fib was.



Lies.


----------



## COmedic17 (Apr 24, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Lies.


I kid you not. 


Call at a nursing hope for CP. a-fib RVR on monitor.

Me- "do they have a history of a-fib?"
RN- " I don't know what you mean"
Me- " atrial fibrillation"
RN- "huh?"


-_-


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 24, 2015)

Hopefully nurse = CNA...


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 24, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Hopefully nurse = CNA...


Or lvn/lpn


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 24, 2015)

Had an MD at an urgent care call NSR a 3rd degree block...


----------



## COmedic17 (Apr 24, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Hopefully nurse = CNA...


No. It was an RN. Not a BSN, but an RN none the less.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Apr 24, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> So I met a nurse today who had NO idea what a-fib was.


Fib (noun): a little lie

This is what @DEmedic was saying
He beat me to it.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 25, 2015)

Well, had an opportunity to provide a little bit of public education while at work yesterday. 

Cashier at grocery store: So, you're a paramedic for the fire department?

Me: I am a paramedic, but all local paramedics work for the county instead of the fire departments. 

Cashier: Do you guys take PCT?

Me: Umm, what?

Cashier: You know, patient care technician. Could I apply?

Me: Oh, not with that alone. Paramedic is a separate certification from PCT. They're not quite the same thing. 

Cashier:  Oh. How about if I have PCT and CNA? 

Me: Still no. You would be more than welcome to take some pre-reqs then enroll in the local community college for a paramedic course though. Do you want some info or people to contact?

Cashier: How long would that take?

Me: Likely a semester or two for the pre-reqs, then ~2 years for paramedic school. 

Cashier: Nah, I don't have time for that. I just liked the uniform. 


Good talk...Glad I could be of help.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 25, 2015)

Recerting my CPR today, would rather have someone stab me in the neck. In CA thwy offered a recert class that was just the test no videos or practice. But not here only one class is offered for everyone.

During the break everyone is telling war stories about precordial thumps.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 25, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Recerting my CPR today, would rather have someone stab me in the neck. In CA thwy offered a recert class that was just the test no videos or practice. But not here only one class is offered for everyone.
> 
> During the break everyone is telling war stories about precordial thumps.


If you use a clothespin to keep your eyes open and sit in the back of the room it makes it easier. Also, all war stories can be one upped by mentioning how you one time did a precordial thump while free falling in a HALO jump over the mountains of Afghanistan to save a baby snow leopard.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 25, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Also, all war stories can be one upped by mentioning how you one time did a precordial thump while free falling in a HALO jump over the mountains of Afghanistan to save a baby snow leopard.



While shotgunning a beer.


----------



## exodus (Apr 25, 2015)

And another raise, it's good to be full time


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 25, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> So I think now would be an appropriate time to start a pool on how long that SoCal EMS thread with Explorer-1 will last.
> 
> Over/under 1 week?


Whoever had the under was right. 3 days.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 25, 2015)

Aprz said:


> I think an admin should take all the Explorer-1 related posts in the Socal thread and make it its own thread.



The issue has been resolved.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 25, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Whoever had the under was right. 3 days.


4:1 odds @sultam mohammad never posts again. Or his other handle.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 25, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> 4:1 odds @sultam mohammad never posts again.


He already did in the not dead thread


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 25, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> He already did in the not dead thread


Darn. I owe you a beer. Find a post from his other handle (post-sultam) and I'll buy you a six pack.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 25, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> The issue has been resolved.



All those posts were gathered up to go live on a farm in the country... where there's lots of room to run and frolic with the other threads.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 25, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> He already did in the not dead thread


Wait what thread is that?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 25, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Wait what thread is that?


The admins already deleted the post. Its in bigbaldguys post


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 25, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> The admins already deleted the post. Its in bigbaldguys post


Link to said post and user?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 25, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> Link to said post and user?


I put a report in and the post isn't there any more.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 25, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I put a report in and the post isn't there any more.


I'm just that good.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 25, 2015)

I normally try to stay out of these sorts of internet fights, but idk, somehow my buttons managed to get pressed and I found myself down the rabbit hole lol


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 25, 2015)

I come back from my honeymoon and walk into all of that.... doesn't end well.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 25, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> I come back from my honeymoon and walk into all of that.... doesn't end well.


Ha, I figured there had to be some reason it went on so long. Welcome back and congrats!


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 25, 2015)

So anyway...I'm in San Diego tonight for my monthly drill weekend, just got done for the day and am back at the hotel. I do have PT formation tomorrow morning at 0700...but don't want to be cooped up in the hotel all night long....anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## luke_31 (Apr 25, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> I come back from my honeymoon and walk into all of that.... doesn't end well.


I think we were all wondering how long it would go on. But then again we didn't exactly ignore him either, so I guess you could say we helped it go on longer than necessary.


----------



## luke_31 (Apr 25, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> So anyway...I'm in San Diego tonight for my monthly drill weekend, just got done for the day and am back at the hotel. I do have PT formation tomorrow morning at 0700...but don't want to be cooped up in the hotel all night long....anyone have any suggestions?


Could go to ****'s bar was entertaining from what little I remember from that night with classmates from my paramedic school.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 25, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> Could go to ****'s bar was entertaining from what little I remember from that night with classmates from my paramedic school.


Where's that at? I suppose I should mention I'm in the Mission Valley area tonight if that makes a difference haha


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 25, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> I come back from my honeymoon and walk into all of that.... doesn't end well.



Congrats on getting married man! Also I'm curious to see how many pages you removed from that thread haha. 



Jim37F said:


> So anyway...I'm in San Diego tonight for my monthly drill weekend, just got done for the day and am back at the hotel. I do have PT formation tomorrow morning at 0700...but don't want to be cooped up in the hotel all night long....anyone have any suggestions?



And Jim, if it were earlier I would suggest catching the Padres game. I believe the stadium is right down the road from Mission Valley.


----------



## luke_31 (Apr 25, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Where's that at? I suppose I should mention I'm in the Mission Valley area tonight if that makes a difference haha


its in the gas lamp district if you know where that is.  I looked up the address its 345 4th st. San diego


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah, I'd love to see a Padres/Dodgers game, but yeah, a bit late for that...but it's the football stadium just down the road


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 27, 2015)

Just drove my first code 3.


----------



## redundantbassist (Apr 27, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Just drove my first code 3.


Howd it go?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 27, 2015)

Tryng to figure out how I can get to CA for the grateful dead shows in June. I thought I would be able to pay for the whole trip with the proceeds from selling my extra tickets, but they are just barely going for $100 at this point.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 27, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Howd it go?



It was good. Jostled the FFs in the back a little. Will take it a little slower and easier next time.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 27, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> It was good. Jostled the FFs in the back a little. Will take it a little slower and easier next time.


Just remember that Code 3 doesn't mean you have to go faster or accelerate/brake harder. If anything, use it as a reminder to drive more carefully because there are presumably people working in the back. Code 3 can get you around extremely slow/stopped traffic or gridlock, but it's otherwise not meant to save time on an open road without traffic or lights. 

Everyone gets excited their first time, so no worries  Good job.


----------



## Angel (Apr 28, 2015)

@ViolynEMT, no worries!  Even I have to remember that and I've been doing it a while (@chaz90 advice).
Like he said if anything just more slowly and carefully.
Congrats btw!


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 28, 2015)

Partner's husband went for an angiogram and had two stents placed.  Few hours later he went home.  Amazing how things are changing.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 28, 2015)

Who wants to see wedding photos?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 29, 2015)

This was a good reason to close the campus and start evacuations.


----------



## MrJones (Apr 29, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> Who wants to see wedding photos?


Typically? The bride and her mother. Everyone else, not so much.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 29, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> Who wants to see wedding photos?



I wanna see! I saw one on Instagram. Beautiful couple!

Congrats!


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 29, 2015)

Well damn...I got the letter from LA County Fire....I didn't pass the written test :'( 

At least I'm still in the process with San Diego Fire-Rescue and Long Beach Fire...


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 29, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Well damn...I got the letter from LA County Fire....I didn't pass the written test :'(



Dang that sucks, good luck with the rest.


----------



## surfinluke (Apr 29, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Well damn...I got the letter from LA County Fire....I didn't pass the written test :'(
> 
> At least I'm still in the process with San Diego Fire-Rescue and Long Beach Fire...



I got lucky somehow and made it through. I have heard of a lot of people not passing that exam.


----------



## Chris07 (Apr 29, 2015)

I never really draw a blank on exams but today's Organic Chemistry Mid-Term was a first.
Days of studying Carboxylic Acid Derivatives, Aldol Condensations, Cleisen Reactions, and the like down the drain.

Step 1. Work your butt off to learn the reactions, reagents, and their mechanisms
Step 2. Enter test feeling like you might stand a chance
Step 3. Stare a test and completely blank
Step 4. Cry

Well...yet another reason to kill my science GPA.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 29, 2015)

Second semester of O-Chem was my least favorite class for a brief period of time. Then I took a wrong turn, ended up in Physical Biochemistry, and realized that Dante clearly missed writing about one of the circles of hell.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 29, 2015)

Responded for slightly slurred speech with no other complaints, progressed to altered, coded within two minutes of us transferring care in the ED. That was unexpected.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 30, 2015)

Anjel said:


> I wanna see! I saw one on Instagram. Beautiful couple!
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks Anjel!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 30, 2015)

Just got informed that our new office isn't finished yet, and my start date will not in fact be tomorrow, but instead some other day in the unspecified future. Wicked pissed.


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 30, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Wicked


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 30, 2015)

Well can't beat the shift I had yesterday. Broke a record. 2 calls 2 transport all after the halfway mark.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 30, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Responded for slightly slurred speech with no other complaints, progressed to altered, coded within two minutes of us transferring care in the ED. That was unexpected.



Massive stroke with stem damage? MI?


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 30, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Massive stroke with stem damage? MI?


When we got to the ED, I thought he had a bleed and was herniating.

We came back about 6hrs later and the nurse pulled us aside. He had an ischemic bowel that perf'd, causing acute peritonitis and sepsis. He had a lactate of 13.7mg/dl.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 30, 2015)

Three weeks on the job and I'm injured and on light duty.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 30, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Three weeks on the job and I'm injured and on light duty.



What the hell?


----------



## Gurby (Apr 30, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Three weeks on the job and I'm injured and on light duty.



Not a lifting injury I hope?


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 1, 2015)

Gurby said:


> Not a lifting injury I hope?




Yup. My arm.


----------



## Jim37F (May 1, 2015)

Ouch. If you don't mind me asking, what happened? At least arms tend to heal better than backs do..


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 1, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Ouch. If you don't mind me asking, what happened? At least arms tend to heal better than backs do..



I was lifting the gurney with a patient on it and felt pain in my forearm. Ulna near elbow. I thought maybe it was a stress fracture. The supervisor was called and I was taken to an urgent care for x rays. Turned out to be a bad sprain. I'm not allowed to lift more than ten pounds for a while. Looks like I'll be working in the office.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 1, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with Quicken Loans? I am comparing them against Wolfe Financial (dba as Integrity Mortgage Group) and although they are offering a better rate, their reviews are generally negative. Wolfe seems to be a nonentity but local anecdote says they are good. Does anyone have any experience with Quicken and how well do they fund and close?


----------



## Jim37F (May 1, 2015)

Anyone have any experience with those at home food delivery meal plans? Apparently my folks are about to start nutrisystem so I'm just curious....I heard about one called blue apron where instead of completed diet meals they send you the ingredients and instructions so you cook it yourself at home..sounds interesting especially for someone like me who kinda sucks at both meal planning and cooking haha


----------



## Angel (May 1, 2015)

i have a crush on my coworker....
=((( i dont wanna


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 1, 2015)

Why don't you want?


----------



## Aprz (May 1, 2015)

Because it is a co-worker. If the relationship doesn't work out well, you will still have to interact with them at work.


----------



## Angel (May 1, 2015)

that and its awkward i think...ive dated a coworker before and just like @Aprz said...it was a disaster. I ended up having to get another job. im hoping the feelings just go away.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 1, 2015)

But it is love!  OK I'll stop being immature.  Yes coworkers can be dangerous.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 1, 2015)

Just found out that my first cardiac arrest patient ever as a medic was discharged home with no lasting disabilities and full able to take care of himself.


----------



## cruiseforever (May 1, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> But it is love!  OK I'll stop being immature.  Yes coworkers can be dangerous.



It can also be very rewarding.


----------



## terrible one (May 2, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Just found out that my first cardiac arrest patient ever as a medic was discharged home with no lasting disabilities and full able to take care of himself.



#herolevelstatusunlocked


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 2, 2015)

Does anyone have suggestions for wrist supports? Does anyone use them on the job?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 2, 2015)

Never seen anyone with them on the job. 

At the last job (and where I am now) you wouldn't be approved for work if you couldn't pass a functional job assessment without adjuncts like a splint. Seems like a liability to me.


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 2, 2015)

I wasn't thinking something as drastic as a splint. I passed all the fit and lift tests with flying colors. I was just thinking proactively.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 2, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Just found out that my first cardiac arrest patient ever as a medic was discharged home with no lasting disabilities and full able to take care of himself.


That's pretty awesome!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 2, 2015)

That's would be a great question for whoever heads up employee health for your department. They may have a recommendation or exercises to strengthen your weak points.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (May 2, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> When we got to the ED, I thought he had a bleed and was herniating.
> 
> We came back about 6hrs later and the nurse pulled us aside. He had an ischemic bowel that perf'd, causing acute peritonitis and sepsis. He had a lactate of 13.7mg/dl.



Not going to catch that one easily without a portable CT in the back of the truck.

EDIT: and I would have thought it was a bleed too.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (May 2, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for wrist supports? Does anyone use them on the job?


If its a UCL sprain a wrist support won't help. Look into an unloader elbow brace.


----------



## Kate22 (May 3, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Three weeks on the job and I'm injured and on light duty.



Ouch. Feel better soon, love.


----------



## Angel (May 3, 2015)

so...i thought i wanted to do fire for a long time...idk if thats for me...not now anyway, i really want to accomplish my goal of being a PA...if everything works out, i should be able to go back to uni in the spring...


----------



## Chewy20 (May 3, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> When we got to the ED, I thought he had a bleed and was herniating.
> 
> We came back about 6hrs later and the nurse pulled us aside. He had an ischemic bowel that perf'd, causing acute peritonitis and sepsis. He had a lactate of 13.7mg/dl.



We just got lactate monitors (same thing as a d-stick), so if they are symptomatic, and have a lactate of over a "4" we are supposed to call a "sepsis alert" to the hospital so they can get antibiotics going, in under an hour.

Hospital already had this type of thing in place, now moving it out into the field. We will see how it works.


----------



## STXmedic (May 3, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> We just got lactate monitors (same thing as a d-stick), so if they are symptomatic, and have a lactate of over a "4" we are supposed to call a "sepsis alert" to the hospital so they can get antibiotics going, in under an hour.
> 
> Hospital already had this type of thing in place, now moving it out into the field. We will see how it works.


We've talked about getting them, but it got put on the back burner. Especially with the new things we're working on- I don't think they want to overload our guys..... Not hard to do for some...


----------



## chaz90 (May 3, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> We just got lactate monitors (same thing as a d-stick), so if they are symptomatic, and have a lactate of over a "4" we are supposed to call a "sepsis alert" to the hospital so they can get antibiotics going, in under an hour.
> 
> Hospital already had this type of thing in place, now moving it out into the field. We will see how it works.


What one are you using? We're using the LactatePRO, but they're out of production at this point. They're still producing our strips fortunately. It's very difficult to find a strip based POC lactate meter approved for medical use by the FDA...


----------



## Kate22 (May 3, 2015)

Angel said:


> so...i thought i wanted to do fire for a long time...idk if thats for me...not now anyway, i really want to accomplish my goal of being a PA...if everything works out, i should be able to go back to uni in the spring...



Good for you, man.  Good luck. Are you thinking EM PA? Different specialty?


----------



## Jim37F (May 3, 2015)

So I failed both the LA County FD written test and my San Diego FD oral interview.....but on the flip side was invited to turn in my resume to Long Beach FD today, complete with a whole orientation. They're taking 450 of us to interviews for a little less than 30 to start Drill School in January so I still got some hope after all lol


----------



## Angel (May 3, 2015)

Kate22 said:


> Good for you, man.  Good luck. Are you thinking EM PA? Different specialty?



maybe surgery...im not 100% sure of the role of a PA in surgery, i just know (and youre gonna think im crazy) in HS when we dissected cats, it was a lot of fun...college we only did prosections and that was fine too, but something about looking inside the body is interesting for me.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 3, 2015)

Angel said:


> maybe surgery...im not 100% sure of the role of a PA in surgery, i just know (and youre gonna think im crazy) in HS when we dissected cats, it was a lot of fun...college we only did prosections and that was fine too, but something about looking inside the body is interesting for me.


Coroner!


----------



## Flying (May 3, 2015)

Hm, I forgot that carbonates form co2 when mixed with acid. The **** organic chemistry class does to you.

The test I thought was golden, isn't.


----------



## Tigger (May 3, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> What one are you using? We're using the LactatePRO, but they're out of production at this point. They're still producing our strips fortunately. It's very difficult to find a strip based POC lactate meter approved for medical use by the FDA...


I want lactate monitors but we have also run into this issue.


----------



## Chewy20 (May 3, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> What one are you using? We're using the LactatePRO, but they're out of production at this point. They're still producing our strips fortunately. It's very difficult to find a strip based POC lactate meter approved for medical use by the FDA...



Not sure, but LactatePro sounds familiar. They have not hit the trucks yet. Only put my hands on them in CE a couple weeks ago.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 4, 2015)

Applying to possibly my dream paramedic job in Washington state.  Doubt I'll get it since im not even done with school yet (6 weeks!) but going to try anyways!


----------



## Aprz (May 4, 2015)

Weren't you guys talking about Super Trooper a couple of weeks ago? It's on Netflix.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (May 4, 2015)

I think there is a surgical PA here in the forum if you have any questions.

*cough cough*


----------



## Ewok Jerky (May 4, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Weren't you guys talking about Super Trooper a couple of weeks ago? It's on Netflix.


Its on Netflix right meow?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Angel (May 5, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> I think there is a surgical PA here in the forum if you have any questions.
> 
> *cough cough*



Sooo many questions! 
I have shadowed a PA in a med office so know a little bit (i think), but my guess is there's a big difference in roles depending on the environment  (hospital vs...everywhere else) 

What is your role in surgery (what kind of surgery can/do you do? As far as local vs general anesthetic...or does that not matter)
I was under the impression PAs first assist, but still not exactly sure what that means. (Doesn't make the first cut?)

As far as when not in surgery...do you see (evaluate) pts the same way your MD does?
How much oversight do you have vs other PAs that you've encountered? 
I have more...not sure if I should PM though?


----------



## STXmedic (May 5, 2015)

Teaching card classes the next few days... Oh joy.


----------



## Anjel (May 5, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Teaching card classes the next few days... Oh joy.



Ugh I really need PALS, but cannot find a class around here. Mine expires this month


----------



## Jim37F (May 5, 2015)

So my dad was intubated yesterday

So he could have surgery on his knee for a torn meniscus that's had him on workers comp for like 2 months....he's not enjoying being hobled, but def not complaining about not having to wake up early and getting out of housework lol


----------



## redundantbassist (May 5, 2015)

Who Knew?


----------



## Anjel (May 5, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Who Knew?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhh that's what those green things are called.


----------



## Angel (May 5, 2015)

getting my ducks in a row so I can take classes in the spring. sadly, i will likely have to repeat my anatomy and physiology since its been almost 6 years...it sucked the first time now i have to find somewhere to do it again. yipee


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 5, 2015)

Well my hopes and dreams have been crushed.  I was about to click submit on my application and when I did it, it said the posting is no longer available.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 5, 2015)

And in honor of Star Wars day...


FireWA1 said:


> Well my hopes and dreams have been crushed.  I was about to click submit on my application and when I did it, it said the posting is no longer available.



Which job?


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 5, 2015)

A .8 FTE paramedic position with Whidbey General


----------



## CALEMT (May 5, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Well my hopes and dreams have been crushed.  I was about to click submit on my application and when I did it, it said the posting is no longer available.



I know that feel... sucks being a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 5, 2015)

I'll survive.  Just got to keep checking the website often and have everything ready!


----------



## Angel (May 5, 2015)

do they have alert/notifications for when the job opens? kinda sucks if they dont, but like you said keep a watchful eye and youll get it!

so, i went top the gym finally, i had some...fears because yanno, overweight people at the gym people stare right?
not at all, everyone just minds their own business and i actually surprised myself with how much i was able to do (running wise)
i do feel the effects of my salt laden BBQ and beer fest though...the bloat is real strong


----------



## exodus (May 6, 2015)

Please stahp. plz.


----------



## exodus (May 6, 2015)

SoCal earthquake posts ahoy.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 6, 2015)

exodus said:


> SoCal earthquake posts ahoy.


We survived again!! Haha


----------



## Anjel (May 6, 2015)

Michigan had an earthquake this weekend. 






I never felt it lol


----------



## Anjel (May 6, 2015)

In other news... And sorry for those who are friends with me on Facebook and will see this twice.

I passed my first semester of nursing school! 2 more to go!


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 6, 2015)

I got good news too!  They are reopening the paramedic position!


----------



## 9D4 (May 7, 2015)

Well. Apparently the scaphoid wasn't as healed as I thought. 
Felt a pop in my hand a few days back at work. Extremely painful since then. Finally called in today to my surgeon. Dr thinks I displaced it, or at the very least I caused one of the pins to back out of position   
I'm shocked that I would even be able to do that at 5 months post op. Either option means another surgery. xrays next week to confirm.
Well... All I can say is damn. Ha
I never thought the scaphoid would be the nuisance compared to the complete detachment of a femoral head. So far it has been.


----------



## Angel (May 7, 2015)

CA's water problem is starting to get on my nerves. This drought water restriction stuff just seems ridiculous. Idc how much we conserve, the water will still decrease and disappear; so what are they doing to fix it? Sounds like nothing


----------



## luke_31 (May 7, 2015)

Angel said:


> CA's water problem is starting to get on my nerves. This drought water restriction stuff just seems ridiculous. Idc how much we conserve, the water will still decrease and disappear; so what are they doing to fix it? Sounds like nothing


What they will do is turn the area to a desert and then tell the people there is still no water and force everyone to move so the growers can still grow food and the fish in the delta will live


----------



## Akulahawk (May 7, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> I think there is a surgical PA here in the forum if you have any questions.
> 
> *cough cough*


I don't have a cough and I thought that treating cough wasn't normally part of that specialty... 

Now then, I've got this cyst...


----------



## Jim37F (May 7, 2015)

spied this...thing today. Walked out of the barber shop, got into my pickup and looked up and it facing me and though "What on earth is a Hall Ambulance doing slumming it down here in Covina?" Then I saw it wasn't a mod and no lights so I figured it was a utility van at a supplier, then I drove around the parking lot and saw it.....somehow I don't think that cab belongs to Medic Van 71 anymore lol


----------



## Jim37F (May 7, 2015)

argh.....ok how do I fix the orientation so the pic isn't sideways??? (I uploaded it from my phone)


----------



## Ewok Jerky (May 7, 2015)

While both have pretty tenuous blood supply, I think the scaphoid has the worst blood supply of any bone in the body whereas the femoral head has decent supply as long as the circumflex artwries are intact.


----------



## Mufasa556 (May 7, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 2057
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a huge pile garbage. I want to drive it so bad!


----------



## TRSpeed (May 7, 2015)

Wow. So those "7 series models only about 5" were the only ones bought from aev (all are leader) and we're recently remounted at aev with new chassis.  I guess that's what aev does with the old stuff? I wonder if hall knows.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 8, 2015)

Wow...just wow. 

If I were the owner of Hall and I found out about this Id be having a very serious conversation with the company I went through to purchase ambulances.


----------



## 9D4 (May 8, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> While both have pretty tenuous blood supply, I think the scaphoid has the worst blood supply of any bone in the body whereas the femoral head has decent supply as long as the circumflex artwries are intact.


I've avoided AVN so far. 
I got another call today, he talked to his PA (the one that's actually been following me since the surgery. I haven't seen the surgeon since the actual operation), the PA informed him of my progress so far and he had time to look at the progression of xrays. after looking at the fx line, it seems more likely that I backed the retaining pin out. which should be a whole lot simpler to fix. The actual fx looks like it was healed too far along to displaced, especially while doing something menial like texting (yep. Thats what I was doing when this happened). 
Either way. Xrays should tell all. Just gonna be a long weekend.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 8, 2015)

Having a critical trauma patient and having to ground transport them to the trauma center because it's too windy for the airship is not as fun as it sounds. Would have given TXA if it was in our system this month and not next.


----------



## cruiseforever (May 8, 2015)

Angel said:


> CA's water problem is starting to get on my nerves. This drought water restriction stuff just seems ridiculous. Idc how much we conserve, the water will still decrease and disappear; so what are they doing to fix it? Sounds like nothing



They should have started to be more conservative on water years ago.  Rumor has it that they want to build pipelines and take water from the great lakes.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 8, 2015)

cruiseforever said:


> Rumor has it that they want to build pipelines and take water from the great lakes.



If that doesn't perfectly sum up all that is  wrong with CA politics, I don't know what does.


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 8, 2015)

I go back to the Dr. today for my arm. I'm hoping I get cleared so I can get back out there!


----------



## Tigger (May 8, 2015)

While working 80 hour work weeks has been fun, it's time for a real vacation (EMS on the Hill Day was a work trip, I swear!).

Denver->Dublin->London->Boston->Home


----------



## exodus (May 8, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Having a critical trauma patient and having to ground transport them to the trauma center because it's too windy for the airship is not as fun as it sounds. Would have given TXA if it was in our system this month and not next.


I've heard rumors that we may not be getting it, just fire...  Not from CES though, from another medic.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 8, 2015)

exodus said:


> I've heard rumors that we may not be getting it, just fire...  Not from CES though, from another medic.


Our medics have required training on it that is due by next month.


----------



## exodus (May 8, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Our medics have required training on it that is due by next month.



Huh. That's weird. lol.  I wonder why she thought this then.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 8, 2015)

exodus said:


> Huh. That's weird. lol.  I wonder why she thought this then.


It wouldn't make much sense to only give it to fire. For critical trauma patients we start transport very quickly and don't ever bring fires gear (aside from maybe their monitor).

Our dosage is 1g in a 50ml bag given over a period of 10 minutes.


----------



## Chimpie (May 8, 2015)

exodus said:


> Please stahp. plz.
> 
> removed youtube video



I'm okay with recruitment videos, but I would have never let that one air. Did you see the sad girl on the porch as mom and dad left? I mean, seriously?

And the comment about the guy just going and finding a new job if the gets fired for answering a call? Great way to get new people. "Yeah, you'll probably lose your job if you respond to calls."


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 9, 2015)

I just bought a minivan.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 9, 2015)

exodus said:


> Please stahp. plz.



Overblown, but accurate. Here, a business firing someone for volunteering would face severe backlash from the public.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 9, 2015)

That time of year again. I hate shift bid. I'm #13 on the seniority list so I should get either my top or near top choice. Just stressful.

We added a car with a designated station. It's 4 12s but eventually will become 24s, probably on a kelly schedule.

I'm crossing my fingers I can get one of the two shift lines there since its like 10 minutes from the house I'm moving into 2 weeks after the bid starts. 10 minute drive and station based vs 30 minute drive and system status management. 

You can get pulled into the system if you're the only ambulance in the county or if there's a pending 911 call somewhere else otherwise you return home after every run.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (May 9, 2015)

Wow! What a finish to the Hawks game. They lost via a Paul Pierce buzzer beater. Hard let down when you come back from a 21 point deficit.


----------



## Anjel (May 10, 2015)

So many bad decisions made last night....


----------



## 9D4 (May 10, 2015)

Pastatisto for mothers day dinner. Yeah, I'm pretty amazing (So is this dinner hahha)


----------



## redundantbassist (May 10, 2015)

Anjel said:


> So many bad decisions made last night....


Enlighten us.


----------



## Anjel (May 10, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Enlighten us.



Way too much alcohol was consumed at a wedding. 

Mixed two types of whiskey and then vodka. About a fifths worth. 

Puked all over my car. Laid in the mud. Neighbor saw my butt. 

Not my proudest moment.


----------



## redundantbassist (May 10, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Way too much alcohol was consumed at a wedding.
> 
> Mixed two types of whiskey and then vodka. About a fifths worth.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry


----------



## redundantbassist (May 10, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> Who wants to see wedding photos?


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 10, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Way too much alcohol was consumed at a wedding.
> 
> Mixed two types of whiskey and then vodka. About a fifths worth.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a fairly typical wedding reception......


----------



## Chimpie (May 10, 2015)

For @redundantbassist and the rest.... enjoy.
(note: It's a LOT of pictures)
http://www.jhweddingsfl.com/chimp-giraffe

Tag me in any replies so I make sure I don't miss any.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 10, 2015)

I like the shoes!


----------



## Chimpie (May 10, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> I like the shoes!


Thanks. It was decided early on that the wedding would be traditional with a twist. It's our wedding dang it. We're going to have fun and do what we want.


----------



## Anjel (May 10, 2015)

@Chimpie

You guys are fricken adorable. The look on your face when she was walking down the isle is so cute.

And whoever the one groomsman was is a real hoot lol


----------



## Chimpie (May 10, 2015)

@Anjel As soon as she walked around the corner I was basically crying. Nostrils were flaring. I had to look down to compose myself. (no shame)

Which groomsman? The one in the kilt?  That would be my loving brother.


----------



## Anjel (May 10, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> @Anjel As soon as she walked around the corner I was basically crying. Nostrils were flaring. I had to look down to compose myself. (no shame)
> 
> Which groomsman? The one in the kilt?  That would be my loving brother.



Am I seriously missing something? Lol I see no kilts. 

This one...


----------



## Anjel (May 10, 2015)

Ha just kidding. My phone didn't load the pics of the reception. 

So yes the one in the kilt lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 10, 2015)

@Chimpie, great pics. Your wife looks radiant. All the best to you!


----------



## CALEMT (May 10, 2015)

@Chimpie are you guys wearing converse? If so thats epic, congrats man!


----------



## Chimpie (May 10, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> @Chimpie, great pics. Your wife looks radiant. All the best to you!



Thank you! 



CALEMT said:


> @Chimpie are you guys wearing converse? If so thats epic, congrats man!



Yep, we all are. The entire wedding party. The wifey's even says "Mrs. Skau" on the back. Custom made chucks.


----------



## COmedic17 (May 11, 2015)

I dyed my hair blonde and I now look like a 16 year old high school girl.


----------



## Clare (May 11, 2015)

Aw @Chimpie I am so happy for you and your wife.  I truly and sincerely hope that together you two are bestowed all the wonderful benefits of a good life together.  I like weddings.  I haven't been to many (like 2 or 3) and none of them my own (yet .....) but I am a total and complete sucker for the idea of true love and a soulmate for life.  

Either I am a hopeless romantic or very, very naive (not sure which yet!)


----------



## 9D4 (May 11, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> I dyed my hair blonde and I now look like a 16 year old high school girl.


there was the post your pic thread where someone assumed you were a 17 year old girl. So we've only gone down a year


----------



## exodus (May 11, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Way too much alcohol was consumed at a wedding.
> 
> Mixed two types of whiskey and then vodka. About a fifths worth.
> 
> ...


At least you didn't have to drive home!


----------



## Angel (May 11, 2015)

In order: 
I love the dress!
She is tall!
Love love love the shoes. Brilliant idea
Beautiful bride
I like that flower arrangement with the big vase and water
The pics of the father hugging the both of you :'( almost teared up
The happy couple!!!

@Chimpie 

It almost makes me wanna get married one day...almost


----------



## Chimpie (May 11, 2015)

Angel said:


> In order:
> I love the dress! She's beautiful, right?
> She is tall! 6'2 Only an inch shorter than me. Means I can put stuff on the top shelf with no worries.
> Love love love the shoes. Brilliant idea We agree, 100%. We looked damn good in them.
> ...


----------



## COmedic17 (May 11, 2015)

9D4 said:


> there was the post your pic thread where someone assumed you were a 17 year old girl. So we've only gone down a year



yes! If I could just turn 21 every birthday that would be awesome. 


I have had many 21st birthdays.


----------



## 9D4 (May 12, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> yes! If I could just turn 21 every birthday that would be awesome.
> 
> 
> I have had many 21st birthdays.


Don't even start! I've yet to have my first 21st. Still 5 months out. And counting. Hahaha


----------



## COmedic17 (May 12, 2015)

Before 21st bday ^^^^ 











	

		
			
		

		
	
  After 21st bday ^^^


----------



## 9D4 (May 12, 2015)

I'm already past the first one. I just like good beers. I've been brewing my own for a year now since it's too much of a pain in the... yknow.. to get someone to buy a decent beer that's my age.
My mom thinks my grandfather's stories of brewing moonshine in west Virginia were a bad influence on me... nah..


----------



## CALEMT (May 12, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Don't even start! I've yet to have my first 21st. Still 5 months out. And counting. Hahaha



I thought you were older than me... I turn 21 next month.


----------



## 9D4 (May 12, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I thought you were older than me... I turn 21 next month.


Nope. I'm an October baby. 4 days before Halloween. 
as much as I want to be enlisted, at this point I'm really hoping I don't ship before then.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (May 12, 2015)

I love days off


----------



## CALEMT (May 12, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Nope. I'm an October baby. 4 days before Halloween.
> as much as I want to be enlisted, at this point I'm really hoping I don't ship before then.



Turn 21 in basic... that would blow.


----------



## Angel (May 12, 2015)

you are all babies to me. lol


----------



## COmedic17 (May 12, 2015)

Anddddd I feel old.


----------



## Jim37F (May 12, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Turn 21 in basic... that would blow.


I turned 21 less than a month after I deployed to Iraq.....(though our terp had a bottle of Jack that he gave me a shot for my b-day lol, but otherwise instead of 9 weeks I had 9 months before I could legally partake)


----------



## Angel (May 12, 2015)

arent the military rules changed? you can drink on base only if under 21 or am i imagining things


----------



## Jim37F (May 12, 2015)

As far as I'm aware it's always been 21 and older to drink on or off base, 20 and younger always got a stern warning their only legal bac was 0.00


----------



## Angel (May 12, 2015)

well that sucks. fights for our country, cant have a beer


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 13, 2015)

So ready to be done with medic school.  Just need a few more hours and a few more pt contacts!


----------



## 9D4 (May 13, 2015)

It'd be worse for me. No alcohol during basic Or ait. My ait pipeline is neatly 2 years


----------



## Aprz (May 13, 2015)

I'm turning 12 next week.</trolling>


----------



## COmedic17 (May 13, 2015)

In need of new climbing shoes. 

Recommendations?


----------



## triemal04 (May 13, 2015)

And this is why I love the internet; the amount of crazy out there is just sooooo entertaining...

http://www.ambulancedriverfiles.com/2015/05/04/should-ems-have-a-degree-requirement-for-paramedics/


----------



## CALEMT (May 13, 2015)

Welp all I got to do now is take my assessment test for the JC, then I can register for the A&P class for summer school.


----------



## chaz90 (May 13, 2015)

Two years without having to do a hated standing take down, and now I was stuck doing two in one shot. 

Yes, I did have to chew my tongue to a bloody pulp as I listened to someone try to explain why they were doing this to the patient. The poor patient was echoing my thoughts!

Patient: "Dude, I didn't hit my head, I remember the accident, and I don't have any pain anywhere. I was walking around for the last ten minutes before you got here and looking every direction without issue. Why are you doing this to my neck and back?"

EMS Provider: "Well, it's the adrenaline and stuff. If you move wrong, you could suddenly be paralyzed. This is to make sure your spine doesn't move at all. Believe me, it's for the best."

Patient: "Well, I guess you know better than I do."

I just had to walk away. Ten more hours...


----------



## Angel (May 14, 2015)

eh, my company has the same thought process...because, you know, mechanism! damn everything else...


----------



## Jim37F (May 14, 2015)

Meanwhile here the fire medic decided to put the board back on the rig and collar (for neck pain) in position of comfort on the gurney after the patient is able to walk out of the car onto the gurney


----------



## Chewy20 (May 14, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Meanwhile here the fire medic decided to put the board back on the rig and collar (for neck pain) in position of comfort on the gurney after the patient is able to walk out of the car onto the gurney



I had to deal with these events in the same day...

1. FF took the actual wood OUT of the pedi immobilization device. Maybe he wanted to duct tape the pt to it?

2. Show up on scene to the FF saying "Hey we are going to back board her, due to having abdominal pain." Me: "ummm ok? Did you clear cspine?" FF:"yes." Me: "ok well why don't you clear cspine again and forget about the back board."

Gotta love it, also how they get a dstick on every freakin pt.


----------



## Chewy20 (May 14, 2015)

9D4 said:


> It'd be worse for me. No alcohol during basic Or ait. My ait pipeline is neatly 2 years



For what? 18x? You will have time off trust me haha.


----------



## Jim37F (May 14, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> I had to deal with these events in the same day...
> 
> 1. FF took the actual wood OUT of the pedi immobilization device. Maybe he wanted to duct tape the pt to it?
> 
> ...


Yeah they're def getting better about not boarding everyone.....but most patients do end up getting a BSG and 4 lead done


----------



## Jim37F (May 14, 2015)

Do they still do 18X? Though @9D4, your still looking at AF Pararescue right? That and fighter pilot are among the only AF jobs I'd seriously consider lol


----------



## 9D4 (May 14, 2015)

Yeah they're still recruiting for 18x. I briefly looked at, but I got a waiver that still let's me go PJ. I was always planning on that route, but I was initially told my vision was too bad
second recruiter corrected that issue.
Just working on getting back in shape to go at it again. Packed on some lbs when I was on bed rest and my mile run went way up hahaha.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (May 14, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> In need of new climbing shoes.
> 
> Recommendations?



Recently bought some Scarpa's and no complaints yet. My girl also just bought 5.10's and she's stoked


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (May 14, 2015)

Had a patient get stabbed across the stomach a couple nights ago, it was like a real life abdominal organs anatomy lab. Pretty sweet to see you know for me, not so much for the patient


----------



## Chewy20 (May 15, 2015)

We get called out by family members because, "mother is acting a little differently today." We get there, and pt is slightly clammy with no complaints what-so-ever, and is a little slow to answer questions but is AO. Has history of only early dementia and lots of past UTIs. Heart rate in the high 50's low 60's with BP about 100/60. I started going down sepsis route, but axillary temp is normal and family denies her being sick lately. Thinking maybe she is past the fever stage. Medic agrees and starts treating. Throw on a 12-lead. Boom ST elevation in leads 2, 3 and aVF.

Pretty crazy how a pt has no real complaints, but can be going through a STEMI. Oh, we later found out she was septic as well. To bad we don't have our lactate monitors in the field yet, would have loved to see what it was.


----------



## Anjel (May 17, 2015)

Transported a lady to the regional burn center. She had partial and full thickness burns to her ear and face.. The majority of her hair was gone as well. 

Here's the kicker... It happened 7 days ago! She says she went to blow out candles and caught her hair on fire. Didn't think it was that bad. 

She was very altered and lethargic. Could only stay awake a few minutes at a time. Husband said he just have her all of her psych meds, and that he just noticed the burns today or he would of took her sooner.

I call BS.


----------



## Chewy20 (May 17, 2015)

So this was a first, we were sitting in EMS lounge at the hospital. Lady starts banging on the door. Guy coded as she pulled into ambulance bay in the passenger seat. Pull him out and I do 150 compressions, and he wakes up/moaning and starts breathing. Pt is in v-fib so medic shocks him once to sinus brady. Stabilized and brought into ER.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2015)

CPR and Electricity, holding the reaper at bay!

Nice job.


----------



## chaz90 (May 17, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> So this was a first, we were sitting in EMS lounge at the hospital. Lady starts banging on the door. Guy coded as she pulled into ambulance bay in the passenger seat. Pull him out and I do 150 compressions, and he wakes up/moaning and starts breathing. Pt is in v-fib so medic shocks him once to sinus brady. Stabilized and brought into ER.


Cool!

Moaning/responsive in VF? I guess you hear something new every day...Maybe your compressions immediately post arrest got his cerebral perfusion up enough to try to respond. Awesome work and easy transport!


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 17, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> CPR and Electricity, holding the reaper at bay!
> 
> Nice job.


Did you, of all people, just say "holding the reaper at bay!" ?   I think I need to buy you a fighting the reaper shirt.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2015)

I did. 

I tried to use <Tor Eckman> tags, but they don't work in the forum.

(I'll take this shirt in xl please.)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 17, 2015)

EMS, doing the same thing as doctors in the parking lot of the hospital..


----------



## Chewy20 (May 17, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> CPR and Electricity, holding the reaper at bay!
> 
> Nice job.



If you have ever watched "The Big Bang Theory" when Sheldon knocks on the door multiple times and says "Penny", well as this lady was knocking I was saying "Penny". Didn't think much of it


chaz90 said:


> Cool!
> 
> Moaning/responsive in VF? I guess you hear something new every day...Maybe your compressions immediately post arrest got his cerebral perfusion up enough to try to respond. Awesome work and easy transport!



Yeah the look on my partners face was pretty funny when he saw vfib.


----------



## STXmedic (May 17, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Cool!
> 
> Moaning/responsive in VF? I guess you hear something new every day...Maybe your compressions immediately post arrest got his cerebral perfusion up enough to try to respond.


I've heard of this with the Lucas (early application upon VF arrest), including arm movement with localization. Would be strange to see I think.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> I've heard of this with the Lucas (early application upon VF arrest), including arm movement with localization. Would be strange to see I think.



I was a basic on an arrest, guy was in refractory VF. He would open his eyes and attempt to reach up and push away the BVM during CPR. Compressions would stop, he would become completely unresponsive. Shocked him continuously until arrival at the ED. He had a wire threaded, shocked back into SR. He didn't remember anything about the event or the hour or two prior to his arrest.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 17, 2015)

Isn't there a video of a dispatcher going into cardiac arrest at a HEMS company overseas? I believe I remember seeing him moving his arms and trying to push the medics away while they were doing compressions.


----------



## terrible one (May 17, 2015)




----------



## cruiseforever (May 17, 2015)

Heard an amazing tape recording at work from a crew that went on a infant arrest.  When the father called 911, he was transferred to our dispatch for prearrival instructions.  He was told to start CPR and the infant would start to cry.  When he stopped the infant went silent.  Father started CPR again and the baby started to cry again.  Made the hair standup on your neck to hear it.

The crew found the pt. to be in v-fib and  shocked the infant once and got a pulse back.  Pt. was transport to Children's hospital and was found to have a tumor in a ventricle.  Family stopped and visited the dispatcher a month later.


----------



## terrible one (May 17, 2015)

Would've been real boss of that precordial thump worked.


----------



## Jim37F (May 18, 2015)

While out getting lunch after a drill, one of our Truck companies got flagged down by a bus driver for a person not breathing at the bus stop....we were on radio and close enough that we arrived on scene a minute after they called in the still alarm....in the meantime they found the patient unresponsive so they opened up his shirt to place the difib  pads, and we walked up just as the patient then wakes up with a start, pulls off the pads and won't let us so much as take his pulse, much less let us transport him to the hospital one block away (that also happens to be a STEMI Receiving Center)....although the medic unit did an AMA, he agreed to go to his hospital which was to far out of our operational area for us to transport to, but his daughter was on her way to pick him up.. so the medics decided to wait until she showed up (medics held on to us as well just in case he passed out again).........but after about 20 min of sitting around on scene and some back and forth phone conversation with the daughter, we finally convinced the patient to come with us to the hospital 1 minute away as per our original plan lol


----------



## RocketMedic (May 18, 2015)

"Dude, your tibia isn't supposed to be outside your leg."


----------



## redundantbassist (May 18, 2015)

So, after winning our department ems week raffle, I found myself in possession in some kind of tactical-whacker-ricky rescue drop leg thing. So far, it has made an awesome toiletry bag for overnight shifts.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 18, 2015)

Hell yeah!!!  Tactical Toiletries!  I think I need to copyright that.


----------



## redundantbassist (May 18, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Hell yeah!!!  Tactical Toiletries!  I think I need to copyright that.


We're just lucky that it didn't fall into the hands of a new emt who would actally wear it on calls.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 19, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> We're just lucky that it didn't fall into the hands of a new emt who would actally wear it on calls.


Hey!  You never know when you need to floss.


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 19, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> We're just lucky that it didn't fall into the hands of a new emt who would actally wear it on calls.



Gee. As a fairly new EMT I'll be careful not to wear one.


----------



## CALEMT (May 19, 2015)

Well looks like I'll be working a couple shifts near the river.


----------



## luke_31 (May 19, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Well looks like I'll be working a couple shifts near the river.


Don't fall in.


----------



## triemal04 (May 19, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Well looks like I'll be working a couple shifts near the river.


In a van?


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 19, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Well looks like I'll be working a couple shifts near the river.


I thought you guys didn't have any water?


----------



## exodus (May 19, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Well looks like I'll be working a couple shifts near the river.


You doing one of the blythe 48s?


----------



## STXmedic (May 19, 2015)

Well, between admin leave and vacation I won't be on shift again until June 24th...


----------



## CALEMT (May 19, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> In a van?


With free candy written on it.



exodus said:


> You doing one of the blythe 48s?


Yeah, sup called me yesterday and I thought what the hell why not. Could only commit to a couple shifts (trying to get into summer school).


----------



## Anjel (May 19, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> I did.
> 
> I tried to use <Tor Eckman> tags, but they don't work in the forum.
> 
> ...



http://uniformstories.com/articles/popular-category/5-realistic-emt-shirt-slogans







That's great


----------



## Chewy20 (May 20, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Well, between admin leave and vacation I won't be on shift again until June 24th...


 
I have over a hundred hours of vacation to use as of now. Need to find something to do.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (May 20, 2015)

Go camping duh.


----------



## STXmedic (May 20, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> I have over a hundred hours of vacation to use as of now. Need to find something to do.


I'll be headed up to Colorado Springs in June. Can't wait!


----------



## chaz90 (May 20, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> I'll be headed up to Colorado Springs in June. Can't wait!


Awesome choice!


----------



## COmedic17 (May 20, 2015)

If your wanting to go camping, the boulder flatiron area has some of the best areas.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (May 20, 2015)

I was lucky to grab a camp site for the weekend near my old stomping grounds in western MA. Haven't been there for 10 years or so.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 22, 2015)

I have decided that the light at the end of the tunnel for medic school is a freight train.


----------



## CALEMT (May 22, 2015)

All registered for A&P for the summer. That makes me eligible for medic school for spring.


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 22, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> I have decided that the light at the end of the tunnel for medic school is a freight train.


----------



## Tigger (May 22, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> I'll be headed up to Colorado Springs in June. Can't wait!


Someday it may stop raining.


----------



## redundantbassist (May 22, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> All registered for A&P for the summer. That makes me eligible for medic school for spring.


Have fun. Some people hate a&p. I loved it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 23, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


>


Don't worry.  It is not that bad.  But I'll be happy when it is done.  So tired.  Thought I had all my exit criteria but need some more.  Three weeks!  Three weeks.


----------



## Chewy20 (May 24, 2015)

This weather in Texas is dragging on for to long.

A river that has not had real water flow in a couple years went from 0 cubic feet per second at 1700, to 33,000  cubic feet per second at 2230.

Though, I am on a rescue truck in a few hours. So maybe I will get to see something.


----------



## COmedic17 (May 24, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Someday it may stop raining.


It's been raining for a week


----------



## Chewy20 (May 24, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> It's been raining for a week



Its been raining for a month!

Edit for my last post: No rescue truck today, they got sent out on boats today due to the flooding.


----------



## Tigger (May 24, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> It's been raining for a week


Not here. I think we've had precipitation everyday since I left for vacation on the seventh. Snow, hail, sleet, gropel, and lot's of rain. It's been the wettest May in decades here.


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 24, 2015)

I want some rain.


----------



## Angel (May 25, 2015)

the opposite sex is so ridiculously unnecessarily complicated. i dont get it


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 25, 2015)

Angel said:


> Women are so ridiculously unnecessarily complicated. i dont get it


Fixed it for you


----------



## redundantbassist (May 25, 2015)

Ok. What the @$&# is this.


----------



## Chimpie (May 25, 2015)

What have you been searching for that to come up?


----------



## exodus (May 25, 2015)

No more 12's for me. I'm now at a 24 at a nice moderate station


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 25, 2015)

exodus said:


> No more 12's for me. I'm now at a 24 at a nice moderate station


You still have a couple more weeks on 12s...


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 25, 2015)

It is CHF day. We've run a lot of gurggley breathers today.


----------



## exodus (May 25, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> You still have a couple more weeks on 12s...



In my head they're done. Then again. We are the designated west end car at night now.


----------



## redundantbassist (May 25, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> What have you been searching for that to come up?


Thats the thing, I honestly have no idea lol...


----------



## COmedic17 (May 25, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Not here. I think we've had precipitation everyday since I left for vacation on the seventh. Snow, hail, sleet, gropel, and lot's of rain. It's been the wettest May in decades here.


----------



## Woodtownemt (May 25, 2015)

Found this little gem on CL. Made my morning.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 25, 2015)

Woodtownemt said:


> Found this little gem on CL. Made my morning.



I AM who I AM!


----------



## chaz90 (May 25, 2015)

Walk in the door only to get dispatched to a flash pulmonary edema RSI who arrests mid transport (fortunately with ROSC), followed by a broken hypothermia cooler, and only then does the worst thing imaginable happen...RIP full cup of coffee that I waited in line to get for 15 minutes. Yes, I was happy for the opportunity to mop out our entire bay. I'm also excited to be in my spare uniform with my original one a sodden, coffee stained mess. Welcome summer!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 25, 2015)

^^^ Worst day ever.


----------



## Tigger (May 25, 2015)

When I spill my coffee the day is over. 

Also, we broke into a patient's house earlier at a family member's request only to find out that a neighbor took to the patient to the ED earlier. Oops, I don't think we did any damage at least.


----------



## STXmedic (May 25, 2015)

CS gas isn't nearly as bad as I expected.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 25, 2015)

My work location for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## COmedic17 (May 25, 2015)

Woodtownemt said:


> Found this little gem on CL. Made my morning.


I got my account suspended for the things I said to him.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 26, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> I got my account suspended for the things I said to him.


I think I would have enjoyed the popcorn from the sidelines... twice. I imagine if you got "suspended" there, it must have been quite the spectacle!


----------



## kirky kirk (May 26, 2015)

Wow...


----------



## CALEMT (May 26, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> My work location for the next 6 weeks.



Nice! Hope I get the privilege of being on a helitack crew sometime in the future.


----------



## Chewy20 (May 26, 2015)

No longer a freakin cadet! Now no longer on the Rescue truck though.


----------



## STXmedic (May 26, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> No longer a freakin cadet! Now no longer on the Rescue truck though.


How long are you a cadet???


----------



## Chewy20 (May 26, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> How long are you a cadet???



4-6 months, I didn't feel ready for interview in front of the doc so I took the 6 month route. Plus it kept me on a better schedule haha.


----------



## STXmedic (May 26, 2015)

Haha can't complain about the schedule! Are you going to get stuck on two 12s now?


----------



## Chewy20 (May 26, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Haha can't complain about the schedule! Are you going to get stuck on two 12s now?



Yeah my new schedule sucks a little bit, mostly because I cant drink as much as I would like. 24 on Thursday, 18-0600 Fri-Sat. I can hack it until January though.


----------



## Anjel (May 26, 2015)

What the hell is wrong with the people in this world. How can you hurt something so small. I just don't understand it. It's not ok. I want to go home.


----------



## Woodtownemt (May 26, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Yeah my new schedule sucks a little bit, mostly because I cant drink as much as I would like. 24 on Thursday, 18-0600 Fri-Sat. I can hack it until January though.


That sounds pretty brutal dude. 24 followed by 2 graveyard 12's back to back to back. All this on top of having absolutely no weekend off. I salute you kind sir. Lol.


----------



## Chewy20 (May 26, 2015)

Woodtownemt said:


> That sounds pretty brutal dude. 24 followed by 2 graveyard 12's back to back to back. All this on top of having absolutely no weekend off. I salute you kind sir. Lol.



Its really not that bad. My 24 will see about 4 calls, and we do not post so 12s are not bad. Followed by 4 days off. I still have the rest of the week and sunday funday to drink/play golf, so it could be worse. Ideal? No, but that's what happens when you are the new guy bidding on a seat.


----------



## Woodtownemt (May 26, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Its really not that bad. My 24 will see about 4 calls, and we do not post so 12s are not bad. Followed by 4 days off. I still have the rest of the week and sunday funday to drink/play golf, so it could be worse. Ideal? No, but that's what happens when you are the new guy bidding on a seat.


In that case cheers!


----------



## RocketMedic (May 27, 2015)

24/72 FTW. I feel unemployed, but with a sweet paycheck. Thinking of picking up a part-time gig in the Houston metroplex. Anyone know a place that hires PRN up thataway?

That or getting into another field entirely, like automotive or maybe sales.


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 27, 2015)

My last 24 just about killed me. We were in quarters for maybe three hours total. 12 calls and a few move ups.


----------



## Chewy20 (May 27, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> My last 24 just about killed me. We were in quarters for maybe three hours total. 12 calls and a few move ups.



Sounds just like my last 24. Thirteen calls (with a couple more being canceled en route). Maybe two hours of sleep, broken up into different segments


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 27, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Sounds just like my last 24. Thirteen calls (with a couple more being canceled en route). Maybe two hours of sleep, broken up into different segments




Yup. I slept on a couch in the common room for two hours with the TV on because a medic needed to have it on because of his tinnitus.


----------



## COmedic17 (May 27, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> I think I would have enjoyed the popcorn from the sidelines... twice. I imagine if you got "suspended" there, it must have been quite the spectacle!


Meh. 
I seem to get moderated...more frequently then I probably should.


----------



## STXmedic (May 27, 2015)

Woodtownemt said:


> That sounds pretty brutal dude. 24 followed by 2 graveyard 12's back to back to back. All this on top of having absolutely no weekend off. I salute you kind sir. Lol.


I'd actually prefer having a night shift 12 the day I got off a 24 (if I had to have a 24 and 2 graveyard 12s). When I get off of a 24, I want to sleep until 3 or 4pm that day, but have to force myself to cut it short to not screw with my sleep schedule. So I think a graveyard 12 that night would be a relatively easy transition since I'd actually be able to get a full night's (day's) rest.*


*This was probably wordy and hard to follow. I'm not awake enough to care yet.


----------



## COmedic17 (May 27, 2015)

Velociraptors were only the size of modern day turkeys.


----------



## Mufasa556 (May 27, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> I got my account suspended for the things I said to him.



It was worth it. I love me a good old fashioned forum hootenanny and that was one of the best in recent memory. I miss Sultam...or who ever that was.


----------



## CALEMT (May 27, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> My last 24 just about killed me. We were in quarters for maybe three hours total. 12 calls and a few move ups.



You're going to hate me... 4 calls and slept the whole night.


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 27, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> You're going to hate me... 4 calls and slept the whole night.


----------



## Anjel (May 27, 2015)

http://www.thetimesherald.com/story...lice-investigating-death-port-huron/28000595/

So this happened. I don't want to go back to work.


----------



## Chewy20 (May 28, 2015)

Amberlamps


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 28, 2015)

Well my last ride for medic school ended with me going home and sleeping for 14 hours straight.  Yeah for being sick.  

On a happier note all I have left for medic school are my final tests!


----------



## Chewy20 (May 28, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Well my last ride for medic school ended with me going home and sleeping for 14 hours straight.  Yeah for being sick.
> 
> On a happier note all I have left for medic school are my final tests!


 
Don't fail!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 28, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Well my last ride for medic school ended with me going home and sleeping for 14 hours straight.  Yeah for being sick.
> 
> On a happier note all I have left for medic school are my final tests!




I'd say good luck, but as you know, luck has nothing to do with it. - Mike Smith


----------



## Ewok Jerky (May 28, 2015)

Finally starting my new job (and career) Monday woo!


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 28, 2015)

I don't like being sick.  No energy to study and to awake to sleep.  Plus I don't like weather above 72 and it is 80 out...


----------



## Kate22 (May 28, 2015)

Anjel said:


> What the hell is wrong with the people in this world. How can you hurt something so small. I just don't understand it. It's not ok. I want to go home.



I'm sorry, man.  *Hugs*


----------



## Kate22 (May 28, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Finally starting my new job (and career) Monday woo!



Congratulations!


----------



## Kate22 (May 28, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> I don't like being sick.  No energy to study and to awake to sleep.  Plus I don't like weather above 72 and it is 80 out...



Ugh. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## COmedic17 (May 28, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> I don't like being sick.  .




I rather enjoy being sick.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 28, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> I rather enjoy being sick.


If I could, I would let you be sick for me!


----------



## COmedic17 (May 28, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> If I could, I would let you be sick for me!


It depends how sick...


If I have a cold and get to stay home, get my feet rubbed, and order delivery pad Thai I am game


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 28, 2015)

That is pretty much the extent of it.  Just it is in 80 degrees and I don't do well above 72.


----------



## Aprz (May 29, 2015)

@Chewy20 I love your response to that necro thread.


----------



## Chimpie (May 29, 2015)

Moving sucks. Everything about it. Especially when you're forced to move. Even though the destination is only two miles down the road, it doesn't make it any better.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (May 29, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> Moving sucks. Everything about it. Especially when you're forced to move. Even though the destination is only two miles down the road, it doesn't make it any better.


No. Painting the whole house while you're still living in it sucks.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 29, 2015)

Scraping popcorn from the ceiling so that you can paint the whole house while still living there only to be forced to move two miles down the road 2 weeks after the paint dries... The würst.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 29, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> The würst.


Now I'm hungry.


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 29, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## Chimpie (May 29, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I posted this on Facebook. Now there is a debate going. What say all of you? Help me come up with convincing statements for all the people out there that just don't get it


Create a thread about it. This is "off topic".


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 29, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> Create a thread about it. This is "off topic".


How do I delete this? I can't get rid of the picture.


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 29, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> How do I delete this? I can't get rid of the picture.


Nevermind. Got it.


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 29, 2015)

I think to be on the safe side, I'm going to quit posting anything from now on. Lol


----------



## chaz90 (May 30, 2015)

Talk about everything coming together perfectly for once...Just to be clear, all of these details were already published in news media and I was not present on the call. 

Blood products coming out to the scene courtesy of law enforcement transport, 2x field amputations (vast majority of damage already done) in consult with online orthopedic surgeon, a safe and as rapid as possible technical extrication, and transport directly to the level III trauma center OR on the EMS stretcher without any unnecessary delay in the ED. The patient was flown out to the level 1 trauma center several hours later after surgery and was in "stable" condition. 

Super rare call, but I'm proud to be a part of the system that made this happen. Just once, it's nice when everything goes like it is supposed to and has a good outcome for the patient.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 30, 2015)

Wow. I'll have to google that one!


----------



## exodus (May 30, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Talk about everything coming together perfectly for once...Just to be clear, all of these details were already published in news media and I was not present on the call.
> 
> Blood products coming out to the scene courtesy of law enforcement transport, 2x field amputations (vast majority of damage already done) in consult with online orthopedic surgeon, a safe and as rapid as possible technical extrication, and transport directly to the level III trauma center OR on the EMS stretcher without any unnecessary delay in the ED. The patient was flown out to the level 1 trauma center several hours later after surgery and was in "stable" condition.
> 
> Super rare call, but I'm proud to be a part of the system that made this happen. Just once, it's nice when everything goes like it is supposed to and has a good outcome for the patient.


Link?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 30, 2015)

The news story says nothing other than, "a man was injured". I'll leave posting it to @chaz90


----------



## Medic Tim (May 30, 2015)

Day 2 into my 15 day rotation.
In other news it has been forever since I have been in here.


----------



## Tigger (May 30, 2015)

Sorry I've been gone, been busy saving puppies...


----------



## COmedic17 (May 31, 2015)

That awkward moment when you go to a theme park on vacation...get obliterated and remember nothing -_-... My daughter had a great time though.


----------



## COmedic17 (May 31, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Sorry I've been gone, been busy saving puppies...


Your either really young, or age very well.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 31, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Your either really young, or age very well.


He just ages very well...


----------



## cruiseforever (May 31, 2015)

New chapter of my life opened up a couple of days ago.  I became a grandpa.


----------



## MrJones (May 31, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> Moving sucks. Everything about it. Especially when you're forced to move. Even though the destination is only two miles down the road, it doesn't make it any better.



Try moving 2,000 miles. Toss in four trailer-loads of equipment that you have to haul yourself, and only give yourself a month to get them moved.

Yeah. Moving sucks.


----------



## Tigger (May 31, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Your either really young, or age very well.


Hopefully both?

Can I just be young? I grew that shaggy goatee to upgrade from really young, it's sort of working. I did cut much of my hair after seeing myself on TV, woof.


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 1, 2015)

Welp. Officially have my security clearance packet back in with my recruiter. Going to MEPS next week. I'm not at the pace I was running before by far, but I'm at a 14:10 2 mile. So still got some work to do, but I don't think there's many people out there that can claim a 7 min mile pace when they're 5 months post op from hip surgery  hopefully everything goes well at MEPS, I'm still missing some ROM (I can't turn my inwards and up. the motion to cross my legs), so still not 100% that it'll happen. But damn I'm hopeful ha
Edit: I finally got copies of the handiwork of my surgeon. They made me for MEPS


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 1, 2015)

You're smoking me, my 2 mile time at drill yesterday was 16:11 and I don't have surgery as an excuse lol


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ha well I was just north of 13 min before the surgery. Besides that though the required run for 1.5 mile for PJ is around 9 min. I can't seem to cut below 7 min pace anymore at all. Dunno if that's one of the things that will just be more time to heal or what, but. It sucks ha.
Besides that the only thing I'm having issues with still is swimming. Treading water kills my leg. Which is sorta a big deal. Ha. So I don't know how MEPS will be when I tell them that treading water aggravates my injury. Thats the only thing I'm nervous about.
Edit: and yeah I know it's weird I'm pacing 2 miles when Pj does 1.5, but I initially was training with an army guy last winter. So habit haha


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 1, 2015)

Just recently people have stopped carding me regularly for alcohol... It makes me sad.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 1, 2015)

So I just went back to my old apt to let a professional cleaner in to do a final clean up for our final inspection which is in about an hour or so. Our complex is safe. No issues in two years that I lived there. 

This morning as I pull into the complex (6:45am) I see a sheriff's deputy driving around. Odd, but appreciate them patrolling. Pull around to our building which is in the back and I see three other deputies, knocking on my neighbor's door. Odd as well. Right as I get out of my car I hear the whole, "Sheriff's Department, let me see your hands." as the cops go in, guns drawn. Holy ****. 

I go inside and start peeking out the window. I see one of the deputies walk my neighbor outside and start questioning him. From what I can overhear, there was a shots fired call and they were banging on the door for 45 minutes. 

That's one way to start your Monday.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 1, 2015)

I think I have picked out the perfect Halloween costumes to start making. Yaaasssss.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> You're smoking me, my 2 mile time at drill yesterday was 16:11 and I don't have surgery as an excuse lol



Used to run a 10:30 two mile for the Army. I would guess my two mile is about 22 minutes now, that's with the tractor pulling me on my couch.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 1, 2015)

So follow up... cops responded to the report of a single shot being fired. They knocked for a while, before finally picking the lock and going in. Yep, they actually picked the lock. My neighbor said he was asleep and never heard them knocking. He only heard them coming up the stairs. He looked out his bedroom door to see them coming up the stairs, guns drawn. 

He was wide awake when left for work today.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 1, 2015)

I've dubbed my last shift as "stinky feet day"


----------



## Gurby (Jun 1, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> So follow up... cops responded to the report of a single shot being fired. They knocked for a while, before finally picking the lock and going in. Yep, they actually picked the lock. My neighbor said he was asleep and never heard them knocking. He only heard them coming up the stairs. He looked out his bedroom door to see them coming up the stairs, guns drawn.
> 
> He was wide awake when left for work today.



This is how people get shot (both officers and civilians)


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm going to become one of "those guys."  I am going to visit and probably join a crossfit gym.  I need to do something to lose the extra pounds and what I am doing is not working, so time to mix things up!


----------



## Gurby (Jun 1, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> I'm going to become one of "those guys."  I am going to visit and probably join a crossfit gym.  I need to do something to lose the extra pounds and what I am doing is not working, so time to mix things up!



Don't do it!!!  Do Jiu-Jitsu instead!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 1, 2015)

Gurby said:


> Don't do it!!!  Do Jiu-Jitsu instead!


I thought about it.  But the only gym within a reasonable distance has horrible hours.


----------



## Gurby (Jun 1, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> I thought about it.  But the only gym within a reasonable distance has horrible hours.



Bummer - maybe another martial art?  Judo, boxing, Muay Thai, etc?

I feel like it's important that you enjoy doing whatever activity you pick, or you won't stick with it.  I guess if you enjoy Crossfit then more power to you!


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 1, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> I thought about it.  But the only gym within a reasonable distance has horrible hours.


Cross fit is awful on your joints


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 1, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Cross fit is awful on your joints



I am not using them anyways.  You know lifting with your back and all!  On a different note I found a different Jiu-Jitsu gym near (ish) me.  Sent them an email.

I just need something structured.


----------



## Angel (Jun 1, 2015)

interview for mah dream jawb this weeek! im crossing my fingers it works out.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Angel said:


> interview for mah dream jawb this weeek! im crossing my fingers it works out.



how was texas?


----------



## exodus (Jun 2, 2015)

Anybody here play heroes of the storm? I've been in it since alpha, but never really played until yesterday... Anybody...?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jun 2, 2015)

Interp!


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 2, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Interp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lown-Ganong-Levine


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 3, 2015)

So I filled out a paper PCR today for the first time in a year


----------



## Aprz (Jun 3, 2015)

No clinical vignette? A cold read? :[

62, normal sinus rhythm, possibly prolonged QT, artifacts.

Rate:62

Rhythm: Regularly regular narrow complex rhythm. P-waves present and associated with complexes. PRi is less than 0.2s, but probably still around 0.12-0.16 looking at lead II. No delta waves appreciated. Normal sinus rhythm.

Existence of LGL has been questioned. Short PRi can be due to foci originating in atria or junction. It could be due to the patient being a pediatric, but there aren't other signs of this being a pediatric in this ECG (faster heart rate, T-wave inversion in V1-3, right axis deviation, pseudo-RBBB pattern).

The QTc looks long in lead V6. If you said the rate was 60, the QTc would probably be around 520-560 ms! Due to artifact? U-wave? Congenital prolonged QT? Electrolyte imbalance? Drugs?

Frontal QRS axis near +60 degrees due to aVL being the smallest and biphasic. Normal!

Transverse QRS axis near +40 degree due to lead V4 being the point of transition. Normal! V3 has a pretty short R-wave. Probably misplaced.

Sometimes the P-wave looks tall, but it looks more like artifact to me than anything. There are mild artifact throughout this ECG. I don't believe there are signs of hypertrophy or enlargement on this ECG.

Insignificant q-wave in aVL. No other appreciated q-waves or ST/T changes.

To be honest, I would be looking at the ECG's number to see what it got. It does look like mild artifacts throughout so I would like a repeat. If this patient got an ECG due to suspected ACS then I would be doing a repeat ECG q15 minutes, with vitals, change in patient's condition, etc.

For the most part, I wouldn't have found this ECG interesting.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jun 3, 2015)

60's F with presumed cardiac arrest, witnessed, cpr and AED used. Pulses present on scene, but she presented with what I interpreted as Afib w/ rvr (rates as high as 190), pvc's. Cardioverted w/ slight rate decrease. Conversion to nsr in the 60's during intubation. I'll post pics of initial rhythm in the morning. Healthy looking lady. Interesting call. She wound up in the cath lab with a stent placed.


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 3, 2015)

Aprz's skill with interps always amazes me. My medic school put very little emphasis on it besides this is ST elevation on a 12 lead. Thats all. Hahah. I still try and learn more but. damn. Ha


----------



## Aprz (Jun 3, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> 60's F with presumed cardiac arrest, witnessed, cpr and AED used. Pulses present on scene, but she presented with what I interpreted as Afib w/ rvr (rates as high as 190), pvc's. Cardioverted w/ slight rate decrease. Conversion to nsr in the 60's during intubation. I'll post pics of initial rhythm in the morning. Healthy looking lady. Interesting call. She wound up in the cath lab with a stent placed.


I had something similar. I had a 70 y/o Male in a SNF in cardiac arrest during my internship. Initially asystole. Did CPR and 2-3 mg epi I think. He went into a PEA idioventricular rhythm and then normal sinus rhythm with ROSC. I thought it was really interesting how you couldn't really tell that the patient had just been in cardiac arrest.

After my post, I thought the QTc thing might be a bit absurd. I kinda felt like it was probably more likely artifact or just not being able to see well. People seem to uncomfortable with calling an ECG normal. Perhaps I wasn't wrong about it and that it was a sign of ischemia.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 3, 2015)

Interp


----------



## Aprz (Jun 3, 2015)

Well, I'll point out the things that aren't normal...

1) Tachycardia (#1 ECG sign with pulmonary embolism)

2) Right axis deviation (lead I is negative, II, III and aVF are positive). Could be due to a pulmonary disease like a pulmonary embolism or something chronic. This is pretty extreme though and there aren't signs of right ventricular hypertrophy in the precordial leads (taller R-wave in the anteroseptal leads with the R-wave decrease as the leads become more lateral and negative T-waves in the anteroseptal leads V1-4). This makes me suspicious of right arm and left arm lead reversal.

The ECG says possible left posterior fascicular block (LPFB), which usually is just shown as right axis deviation and you have ruled out other causes of right axis deviation. Isolated LPFB is extremely rare. It's way more common to see it in a bifascicular (RBBB + LPFB) or trifascicular block (RBBB + LPFB + 1st degree AVB). I doubt this is LPFB.

Occam's razor. Probably right arm and left arm lead reversal.

3) Again, lead V3 has a small R wave. I am wondering if both previous ECGs have weird V3 because the patients were female, lol. The machine says it is a 24 y/o Female. Never thought about it before. We should call it the V3 sign or something.

4) Looks like lead III has a qR wave with a negative T-wave. Some people talk about S1Q3T3 sign with pulmonary embolism. This sign is actually associated with right ventricular hypertrophy.

Without a clinical vignette, I am not certain if this is due to a pulmonary embolism, but it is possible. Any recent surgery? Recent trauma? Recent long distance trip or any reason she wouldn't move a lot? Birth controls also increase her chance of having a pulmonary embolism. If she smokes, her odds of pulmonary embolism is higher.

So my guesses are pulmonary embolism (or other pulmonary disease) or right arm and left arm lead reversal with tachycardia secondary to something else.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 3, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Well, I'll point out the things that aren't normal...
> 
> 1) Tachycardia (#1 ECG sign with pulmonary embolism)
> 
> ...


All leads were correctly placed. 
Positive for orthostatic vitals.
Hypotensive. (90's over 50s while sitting)
Takes oral BC.
No surgeries/trips. 
Blood glucose of 52. 
HX- hypothyroidism, AI, hyperparathyroidism, asthma. 
Cap refill in extremities >10 seconds.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 3, 2015)

AI = adrenal insufficiency? Weren't you the member that said had Addison or AI? Now I'm starting to have a feeling that this is an acute AI case due to the hypotension, hypoglycemia, history of AI, and because I think you were the one that had Addison, lol. Weird that you would have had that patient today (ECG is dated 03 June 15).


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 3, 2015)

Coughing. Feels sick.
St depression in v1 and avr.
Mild elevation in other leads (nothing major)
Some diffuse pr segment depression. 
Fever of 101.3
Squeaky heart sounds.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 3, 2015)

Aprz said:


> AI = adrenal insufficiency? Weren't you the member that said had Addison or AI? Now I'm starting to have a feeling that this is an acute AI case due to the hypotension, hypoglycemia, history of AI, and because I think you were the one that had Addison, lol. Weird that you would have had that patient today (ECG is dated 03 June 15).


I do have addisons. Lol.
But this isn't stemmed from an endocrine problem.
It's cardiac in nature.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 3, 2015)

Sounds like you are trying to describe pericarditis with the PRi depression and mild ST elevation. Coughing and feeling sick. Fever. Wouldn't have expected it from this EKG. I don't really see the ST elevation or PRi depression.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 3, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Sounds like you are trying to describe pericarditis with the PRi depression and mild ST elevation. Coughing and feeling sick. Fever. Wouldn't have expected it from this EKG. I don't really see the ST elevation or PRi depression.


When I'll get back I'll take a pic of the hospitals EKG. There's more noticeable pr depression in theirs. But they confirmed with an ultrasound. 

Has a wide spread autoimmune disease that attacks endocrine glands. So she had crappy immunity. has had pericarditis  a couple years prior. Got sick and got it again. She knew what was wrong.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 3, 2015)

Whelp, forgot to get the hospitals when I went back. I did however remember cheese itz....

But here is when I had her vagal so I could slow it down and see more.

Mine still didn't show a ton of st elevation, but you can sure see the pr elevation/depression.


----------



## Gurby (Jun 3, 2015)

I spy an S1Q3T3!


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 3, 2015)

It's really, really hard to motivate myself to go to a 3 hour class on BLS administration of albuterol. I'm trying to help out a couple times a month by going to the nearby ambulance station and attending a call or two when they don't have anyone else available, but there are some pretty ridiculous hoops to jump through. 

Evidently my state issued paramedic license doesn't allow me to attend BLS patients, so I have to go take some kind of EMT PowerPoint, learn how to administer Narcan, learn how to use CPAP, and go to this albuterol class. It's difficult to figure out how I can work on the same ambulance as a paramedic during the day and run any call I want as an ALS provider, but the moment I get off work I'm not allowed to take a manual blood pressure since I'm "not an EMT." 

Beyond already being philosophically against modern volunteer EMS in most places, this really isn't encouraging me to keep trying to help out.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 3, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> It's really, really hard to motivate myself to go to a 3 hour class on BLS administration of albuterol. I'm trying to help out a couple times a month by going to the nearby ambulance station and attending a call or two when they don't have anyone else available, but there are some pretty ridiculous hoops to jump through.



Exactly why my few attempts at helping out the local vollys have always been short lived.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 4, 2015)

This is true



Spoiler












If this is what the ER does



Spoiler











Reminds me of that image from the movie Liar Liar where the son says to Jim Carry's character "When I grow up, I want to be a paramedic," and Carry's character replies "Sorry, son. You can't do both."


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ahh. The lifeblood of every EMS station. The finest available selection of soy sauce, duck sauce, and hot mustard. Ketchup and hot sauce are in the fridge.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 4, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Ahh. The lifeblood of every EMS station. The finest available selection of soy sauce, duck sauce, and hot mustard. Ketchup and hot sauce are in the fridge.


What in the world is duck sauce?


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 4, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What in the world is duck sauce?


Why, sauce for ducks of course!

Honestly, I have no idea why it's called that. It fortunately contains no duck products. I looked it up in the past and it's sometimes called plum sauce when it's made with real fruit. In our American-Chinese form, it's just a sweet and sour orange colored concoction used on various chinese dishes.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 4, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Ahh. The lifeblood of every EMS station. The finest available selection of soy sauce, duck sauce, and hot mustard. Ketchup and hot sauce are in the fridge.


Ours is full of Taco Bell hot sauce packets.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 5, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Ahh. The lifeblood of every EMS station. The finest available selection of soy sauce, duck sauce, and hot mustard. Ketchup and hot sauce are in the fridge.



Omg we have that too! That's funny. I didn't know it was a universal thing lol


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 5, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What in the world is duck sauce?


----------



## Sean Torres (Jun 5, 2015)

Today's National Donut Day!


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 5, 2015)

Sean Torres said:


> Today's National Donut Day!


It's also national hug your cat day


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 5, 2015)

It's also I don't want to go to work day. Damn xgames making life busy.


----------



## Sean Torres (Jun 5, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> It's also national hug your cat day


Does a dog count?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 5, 2015)

Sean Torres said:


> Does a dog count?



That's like asking if your uncle should get a card on Mother's Day.


----------



## Sean Torres (Jun 5, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> That's like asking if your uncle should get a card on Mother's Day.


Maybe if he's a single parent?


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 5, 2015)

Sean Torres said:


> Maybe if he's a single parent?


That makes him a single father. Not a mother


----------



## Sean Torres (Jun 5, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> That makes him a single father. Not a mother


Ive had friends that post pictures on Instagram of their fathers on Mother's Day and vise versa because they play "both roles"


----------



## Sean Torres (Jun 5, 2015)

Forget about the Dog thing, it wasn't funny. *exits thread*


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 5, 2015)

Me and my dad just road tripped ~7 hours from LA to Sacramento today to visit my sister, apparently just in time to give her cat a hug! Lol


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 5, 2015)

Juse saw this on Facebook. With over 3k likes...
Edit: Looked at some more on that page. It makes my brain hurt, but I'm strangely getting deeper and deeper into the page...
https://m.facebook.com/vaccineinfo


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 6, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Juse saw this on Facebook. With over 3k likes...
> Edit: Looked at some more on that page. It makes my brain hurt, but I'm strangely getting deeper and deeper into the page...
> https://m.facebook.com/vaccineinfo


You can't fix stupid.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 6, 2015)

Sean Torres said:


> Forget about the Dog thing, it wasn't funny. *exits thread*




This, however, IS funny.


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 6, 2015)

Things I wish I could say to a certain person...

Dear frequent customer/client:

MY NAME IS NOT KIM! It's not even close to my name. I know you think the name I use is masculine, but really, I know a lot of women with my name use the shorter 'boy' version of it. I grew up being called this. Please stop trying to rename me with what you think is a more appropriate name. No, this does not mean I want you to refer to me as sir instead of ma'am. I am female. I was born female. I am not trying to become a man. Yes, I am wearing men's boots. I'm on my feet all day and they are more comfortable, and last a lot longer, than any work boots I've ever bought in the women's department. Yes, I sometimes stick my wallet in my pocket instead of carrying a purse. Purses aren't always practical. Most of the time I do actually carry a purse. Yes, I'm sure your friend did give you the helpful suggestion to refer to people by the gender they are dressed as, but boots and wallet do not make me a cross dresser. Maybe you should try asking people how they want to be called.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 6, 2015)

Why don't you just say it? What happens? They get offended? It's YOUR name. 







CritterNurse said:


> Things I wish I could say to a certain person...
> 
> Dear frequent customer/client:
> 
> MY NAME IS NOT KIM! It's not even close to my name. I know you think the name I use is masculine...  REMOVED FOR BREVITY


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 6, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Why don't you just say it? What happens? They get offended? It's YOUR name.


On the job we 're supposed to stay professional and not say things that could be offensive, no matter how the customers/clients act.

The exchange with this person usually goes something like this: 

*Me: Good morning Ms. ------. How can I help you?

Her: Hi, Kim. I'm here for ----

Me: It's actually ------, and I'll go get that for you.

Her: But that's a boys name and you look more like a Kim.

(I return with what she came for)

Her: Thank you, sir.

Me: Oh no, I'm no sir. Is there anything else I can help you with*?

And at that point she'll say what her friend said about pronouns, or point out the boots, and I'm trying to keep her on the topic of what she came for so I can get her out the door to help the others who are now waiting in line.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 6, 2015)

How about you try the Kanye method?

"Ma'am, Imma tell you for the last time. I'm a woman and my name is not Kim. Is there anything else I can tell you to make that clear? No? Have a nice day."

Hahaah. I'd start calling her Fred or Tom.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 6, 2015)

CritterNurse said:


> Things I wish I could say to a certain person...
> 
> Dear frequent customer/client:
> 
> MY NAME IS NOT KIM! It's not even close to my name. I know you think the name I use is masculine, but really, I know a lot of women with my name use the shorter 'boy' version of it. I grew up being called this. Please stop trying to rename me with what you think is a more appropriate name. No, this does not mean I want you to refer to me as sir instead of ma'am. I am female. I was born female. I am not trying to become a man. Yes, I am wearing men's boots. I'm on my feet all day and they are more comfortable, and last a lot longer, than any work boots I've ever bought in the women's department. Yes, I sometimes stick my wallet in my pocket instead of carrying a purse. Purses aren't always practical. Most of the time I do actually carry a purse. Yes, I'm sure your friend did give you the helpful suggestion to refer to people by the gender they are dressed as, but boots and wallet do not make me a cross dresser. Maybe you should try asking people how they want to be called.


...what is your name?


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 6, 2015)

Well, I guess we'll do a little bit of CPR.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 6, 2015)

Only a little bit?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 6, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Well, I guess we'll do a little bit of CPR.



A little cardiac arrest is a Charlie call. 9c1 maybe? Or was it still just a 33c1?

And please tell me they said that on the radio.


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 6, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> ...what is your name?


I go by Chris. Unless I'm working with others named Chris, then I tend to go by my last name, which does sound like a plausible women's name.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 6, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> ...what is your name?



... Mulva?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 6, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> ... Mulva?
> 
> View attachment 2120


Dolores!!!!


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 6, 2015)

CritterNurse said:


> I go by Chris. Unless I'm working with others named Chris, then I tend to go by my last name, which does sound like a plausible women's name.


I have the name of a three year old girl. 

Chris doesn't sound masculine to me.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 7, 2015)

I think I'm getting sick. :[


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 7, 2015)

all I want in life is to see the new Jurassic park movie.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 7, 2015)

Just watched San Andreas....for a movie whose main character who's an LAFD pilot they sure seem to spend a good chunk of the movie in San Francisco....but I just love how apparently both cities are constructed from paper mache (that and I'm sure helicopter pilots all over are wondering where their own auto hover buttons are lol)

Still, if your into disaster flicks, it was decent, same caliber as 2012 or Day After Tomorrow  (take that as you will...)


----------



## Aprz (Jun 7, 2015)

His daughter is my future girlfriend.


----------



## Clare (Jun 7, 2015)

We stopped using Card 33 and now instead use an NZ specific version of Card 35 with a response within 8, 20 or up to 120 minutes. 

I do not understand why a lot of GPs ask for the pt to be transferred in an ambulance.  Honestly.  Most of them do not need it.


----------



## exodus (Jun 7, 2015)

RACE CARS!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 7, 2015)

exodus said:


> RACE CARS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Respond code 3 for race cars?


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jun 7, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Just watched San Andreas....for a movie whose main character who's an LAFD pilot they sure seem to spend a good chunk of the movie in San Francisco....but I just love how apparently both cities are constructed from paper mache (that and I'm sure helicopter pilots all over are wondering where their own auto hover buttons are lol)
> 
> Still, if your into disaster flicks, it was decent, same caliber as 2012 or Day After Tomorrow  (take that as you will...)



I almost walked out after the "We're going to have to tip the hat." scene, but at least it set you up for what the rest of the movie was going to be like. All in all I didn't hate the movie and tip the hat has officially replaced full retard as my favorite phrase.


----------



## exodus (Jun 7, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Respond code 3 for race cars?


Apparently it actually turned out to be a legit cutter with two transport units and a code 3 to DRMC.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 7, 2015)

Well tomorrow starts finals.  Time to either sink or swim.


----------



## Sean Torres (Jun 7, 2015)

I just saw it a little while ago. The graphics were good. I'll admit they make The Rock exaggerate some parts that we're not used to seeing him play, but it was good


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 7, 2015)

Well there went all my free money for a little while.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 8, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well there went all my free money for a little while.



I have truck envy now...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 8, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I have truck envy now...


Haha. It's a nice truck. The only downside is that it's lifted so I can barely get inside it haha


----------



## exodus (Jun 8, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Haha. It's a nice truck. The only downside is that it's lifted so I can barely get inside it haha


 No raptor?


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm hearing the siren song from the Ram dealership myself lol.....but I need to get that elusive 60K+ a year starting job first haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 8, 2015)

exodus said:


> No raptor?


Psh, heck no. All of the raptors have a starting price in the upper 40K range. Our medic that has one, I believe she said hers was like 60K+.

Also I like the style and interior of the new silverado.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 8, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well there went all my free money for a little while.



Duramax?


----------



## terrible one (Jun 8, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well there went all my free money for a little while.
> View attachment 2123



Make sure you get a lot of fire stickers, a CA backdraft license plate, and a catchy license plate frame. I'm thinking "call 911 it's my day off"

All kidding aside nice truck


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 8, 2015)

Remi said:


> Duramax?


No. Only fire medics can afford that haha. It's a 1500 with the 5.3L V8. 


terrible one said:


> Make sure you get a lot of fire stickers, a CA backdraft license plate, and a catchy license plate frame. I'm thinking "call 911 it's my day off"
> 
> All kidding aside nice truck



I already got the licence plate frame that says "my other ride is a fire engine".... haha


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 8, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Haha. It's a nice truck. The only downside is that it's lifted so I can barely get inside it haha



Ahhh I see, little man syndrome. You're compensating haha. Seriously though thats a clean truck, hope its not a pavement princess.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 8, 2015)

Silva-ray-doe.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 8, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Ahhh I see, little man syndrome. You're compensating haha. Seriously though thats a clean truck, hope its not a pavement princess.


It will be mostly on pavement however it will see its fair share of dirt.


----------



## Angel (Jun 8, 2015)

Im jealous! If/when I get a truck thats the one I want! Same color too.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 8, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It will be mostly on pavement however it will see its fair share of dirt.



Good man.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 8, 2015)

Little brother is officially a paramedic. So avoid getting injured in South Texas for a few months...


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 8, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Littl brother is officially a paramedic. So avoid getting injured in South Texas for a few months...


Dragging the whole family with you I see. Have you no shame at all good sir?!


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 8, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Dragging the whole family with you I see. Have you no shame at all good sir?!


I tried to warn him!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 9, 2015)

I got a few more days before you will want to avoid the Tacoma, WA area.  (PS day one of three done for finals!)


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 9, 2015)

Bilateral clavicle fractures, rib fractures, skull fracture with a subdural hematoma, a femur fracture, L4-L5 fracture, and retinal hemorrhages to top it off. All on a three month old. Sometimes I feel ready to give up on the human race.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 9, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Bilateral clavicle fractures, rib fractures, skull fracture with a subdural hematoma, a femur fracture, L4-L5 fracture, and retinal hemorrhages to top it off. All on a three month old. Sometimes I feel ready to give up on the human race.



Well that makes me want to cry.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 9, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Bilateral clavicle fractures, rib fractures, skull fracture with a subdural hematoma, a femur fracture, L4-L5 fracture, and retinal hemorrhages to top it off. All on a three month old. Sometimes I feel ready to give up on the human race.


Child abuse?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 9, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Child abuse?



Or something fell on them?


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 9, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Or something fell on them?


Those are all injuries consistent with shaken baby syndrome. Especially the damage to retinas


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Those are all injuries consistent with shaken baby syndrome. Especially the damage to retinas



http://www.lawbravos.com/shakenbaby_article1.php

http://www.abajournal.com/magazine/...still_debating_whether_shaken_baby_syndrome_/

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/questionable-convictions-in-shaken-baby-cases/


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 9, 2015)

Remi said:


> http://www.lawbravos.com/shakenbaby_article1.php
> 
> http://www.abajournal.com/magazine/...still_debating_whether_shaken_baby_syndrome_/
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/questionable-convictions-in-shaken-baby-cases/


The common theme in each of those articles is brain/retina damage without other signs of abuse. 

Bilateral clavicle and rib fractures along with long bone fractures in a three month old are huge signs of abuse.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> The common theme in each of those articles is brain/retina damage without other signs of abuse.
> 
> Bilateral clavicle and rib fractures along with long bone fractures in a three month old are huge signs of abuse.



Maybe. I wasn't there. I was just pointing out that "shaken baby syndrome" that you referred to has come under heavy scrutiny.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 9, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Those are all injuries consistent with shaken baby syndrome. Especially the damage to retinas


That's what I was thinking, but it's just so hard to imagine that anyone could do that. I guess a bit of denial.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 9, 2015)

Paper due tomorrow.  Really don't want to do it.  Just a few more pages.  I hate 90 degree weather.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 10, 2015)

And paper done!  Not my best work.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 10, 2015)

Ooooooh EMS how I hate you sometimes.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 10, 2015)

Back from a mini vacation from St. Louis. 

Cardiac arrest in a nasty mobile home, polypharm overdose RSI, traffic accident, and multiple pretty legit transfers out of our local ED. 

I'm only halfway done with this shift...I want to go back now please.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 10, 2015)

Passed paramedic school!!!  NREMT practical tomorrow and written next week once I get my authorization!


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 10, 2015)

Just finished season 3 of Game of Thrones, including the red wedding...all I gotta say (2 years later than the rest of the world) is f*** Walder Frey and anyone else who plays the Reins of Castomere at weddings lol


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm addicted to chocolate covered coffee beans. It's become a problem.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 11, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Passed paramedic school!!!  NREMT practical tomorrow and written next week once I get my authorization!


Congrats!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 11, 2015)

Way to go!


----------



## Fire51 (Jun 11, 2015)

EVOC for three days, at least I'll be getting paid to do it! Then I start my field training with new company very soon! Super excited (well at least for the field not EVOC).


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 11, 2015)

Just to continue the little updates.  Passed my NREMT practicals!  Written tomorrow.  Not sure if I am crazy for doing 5 days straight of testing or what.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 12, 2015)

Aww man really? New schedule came out, and I got reassigned to the station, that out of our 6 stations is my number 6th choice on my personal picklist...that shift routinely gets less calls in 24 hours than my current 12 hour shift gets. Blah


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 12, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Aww man really? New schedule came out, and I got reassigned to the station, that out of our 6 stations is my number 6th choice on my personal picklist...that shift routinely gets less calls in 24 hours than my current 12 hour shift gets. Blah



Sleep is good.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 12, 2015)

Don't know why the picture roated, but this guy has travelled some distance to get all the way to Blythe (CA/AZ border).


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 12, 2015)

Second to last medic school update.  Took the written today.  I either did great or completely messed it up because it cut me off at 80.  I'm leaning to the FUBAR.

Sadly I won't get to know my results till a week or two when the nremt processes my practical exam paperwork that I took yesterday.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 12, 2015)

And somehow I got my results same day!  I passed!  Once NREMT get my practical results I'll be an NREMT-P


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 13, 2015)

I haven't become a medic yet, but I did buy a new Keurig.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Anjel (Jun 14, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> And somehow I got my results same day!  I passed!  Once NREMT get my practical results I'll be an NREMT-P



Congrats my friend. Way to make those exams your *****!


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 14, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Don't know why the picture roated, but this guy has travelled some distance to get all the way to Blythe (CA/AZ border).
> 
> View attachment 2124



Poffle. We saw a board from Tennessee in Houston the other night.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 14, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Just to continue the little updates.  Passed my NREMT practicals!  Written tomorrow.  Not sure if I am crazy for doing 5 days straight of testing or what.


Not crazy. You went to school to become a licensed paramedic and these tests are the last steps... 
Would you stop running a race as you saw the finish line approaching because it seemed odd to be done already?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 14, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Just to continue the little updates.  Passed my NREMT practicals!  Written tomorrow.  Not sure if I am crazy for doing 5 days straight of testing or what.


Not crazy. You went to school to become a licensed paramedic and these tests are the last steps... 
Would you stop running a race as you saw the finish line approaching because it seemed odd to be done already?

I don't understand the people who wait months (or years!) to take the registry.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 14, 2015)

Me either. I took mine the moment I was cleared to test.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm happy I did.  Stress was high and now that it is decreasing I can feel sickness coming on.  And yeah why wait.  You have all that information fresh in your head.


----------



## Fire51 (Jun 14, 2015)

WOW, Jurassic world toke in $511 million globally this weekend! I knew it was going to be big but not that big.


----------



## Angel (Jun 14, 2015)

im waiting till next weekend to see it...but i cant wait!


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 14, 2015)

Does anyone use snapchat?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 14, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Does anyone use snapchat?


You looking for pros/cons?


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 14, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> You looking for pros/cons?


No I just made one


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 14, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> No I just made one


Tempting...


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm still trying to figure out how to use it.  So I think I just take random pics? So far it's just a bunch of awkwardly close selfies of me trying to figure out what to do


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 15, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to use it.  So I think I just take random pics? So far it's just a bunch of awkwardly close selfies of me trying to figure out what to do


You're a natural!!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 15, 2015)

http://www.slate.com/articles/techn...p_makes_the_facebook_generation_feel_old.html

@COmedic17


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 15, 2015)

Lmao. 


So NO ONE here has snap chat and wants to see me look like an idiot?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 15, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Lmao.
> 
> 
> So NO ONE here has snap chat and wants to see me look like an idiot?


No one here is a teenage girl who loves to take selfies..


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 15, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> No one here is a teenage girl who loves to take selfies..


I wish I was a teenage girl. 


I do enjoy the occasional selfie though.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 15, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Well there went all my free money for a little while.
> View attachment 2123


I'm a little late to the game. Nice looking truck. How many MPG does it get?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 15, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> I'm a little late to the game. Nice looking truck. How many MPG does it get?


About 15mpg highway. Yes I know I'm slowly killing the earth


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm a barely past teenage boy that has one if that offers anything to the table hahahahah


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 15, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Lmao.
> 
> 
> So NO ONE here has snap chat and wants to see me look like an idiot?



I use snapchat

Robh89

Also known as RobbyAwesome  hah!


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 15, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> I use snapchat
> 
> Robh89
> 
> Also known as RobbyAwesome  hah!


I am the random person who added you


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 15, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> About 15mpg highway. Yes I know I'm slowly killing the earth


I would love to get 15 mpg


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 15, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> About 15mpg highway. Yes I know I'm slowly killing the earth



Lol...I went the opposite way. 2008 F150 got sold and bought a Chevy Cobalt, among other things. I miss the hauling capacity, but honestly I prefer the Cobalt for both city driving, road trips and (of course) ~30mpg.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jun 15, 2015)

Remi said:


> I would love to get 15 mpg


Are you driving a tank?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 15, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Are you driving a tank?


Pretty close.....an old Excursion with the V10


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 15, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Does anyone use snapchat?



the_dude1994 if you like a bunch of random pictures.

Oh yeah and on a side note, first day of class for me. Its been 3 years since I've taken any type of class (high school and my EMT in 2012).


----------



## exodus (Jun 15, 2015)

So my first shift at our new 24 was a shutout. No calls


----------



## Anjel (Jun 15, 2015)

@COmedic17

Snapchat: Anjel1030


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 15, 2015)

Well. This is interesting. Went in to see my PCP due to a really severe, hoarse cough. Apparently, I have the croup. I also happen to be allergic to all OTC cough syrups. So. This sucks.
I wasn't even aware adults could get the croup...


----------



## Aprz (Jun 15, 2015)

I can't figure out what to take pictures of with snapchat. Do you just take pictures of food?


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 15, 2015)

Selfies. Lots and lots of selfies. I usually get annoyed with the character limit and just text.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 15, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> No one here is a teenage girl who loves to take selfies..


I have discovered how to save my snapchats and can post them anywhere, including here, since I am now aware you are such a fan of the "selfie".


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 15, 2015)

Aprz said:


> I can't figure out what to take pictures of with snapchat. Do you just take pictures of food?



Instagram is for food pictures.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 15, 2015)

So what do you take pictures of with Snapchat? :[

*Edit:* Oh, I see. Selfies. I can't do that.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 15, 2015)

Aprz said:


> So what do you take pictures of with Snapchat? :[
> 
> *Edit:* Oh, I see. Selfies. I can't do that.


You can take pictures of whatever. I have been using mine to make fun stuff/people.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 15, 2015)

Aprz said:


> So what do you take pictures of with Snapchat? :[
> 
> *Edit:* Oh, I see. Selfies. I can't do that.



Boobs


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 15, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Well. This is interesting. Went in to see my PCP due to a really severe, hoarse cough. Apparently, I have the croup. I also happen to be allergic to all OTC cough syrups. So. This sucks.
> I wasn't even aware adults could get the croup...




I had it a few months ago. I think it's "going around" in Az.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jun 15, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> No I just made one


Why...?


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 15, 2015)

I'll take the occasional selfie on snapchat, mostly I just laugh at the pics other people post on it lol


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 15, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Why...?


Because I could. So I did.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 16, 2015)

Anyone else dealing with K2? Have had 230+ patients in past two weeks. Most if not all are homeless.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Anyone else dealing with K2? Have had 230+ patients in past two weeks. Most if not all are homeless.


Never heard of the term K2 before. Spice used to be a huge issue out here but in the past couple of years things have really slowed down as far as spice related calls. 

I think in the past 3 years I have heard of maybe a handful of calls related to it.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 16, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Never heard of the term K2 before. Spice used to be a huge issue out here but in the past couple of years things have really slowed down as far as spice related calls.
> 
> I think in the past 3 years I have heard of maybe a handful of calls related to it.



Its pretty much the same thing but having a lot different effects from batch to batch. This one has their blood pressure dropping pretty dramatically, the last one made them seem they were on PCP. Its being criminalized later this year finally.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 16, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Anyone else dealing with K2? Have had 230+ patients in past two weeks. Most if not all are homeless.


No. Because pot is legal here.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 16, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> No. Because pot is legal here.



I live in one of the most liberal cities ever, people smoking weed while walking around downtown is pretty normal.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> No. Because pot is legal here.


So are you guys stocking it on the ambulance?

"Hey doc, can I get orders for 10mg of morphine and 1 joint?"


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 16, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> I live in one of the most liberal cities ever, people smoking weed while walking around downtown is pretty normal.


I work in THE most liberal city. Seriously. One of the suburb towns made it legal to shoot down any drones....so during the floods people kept shooting down the disaster relief drones that were being used to assess damage.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 16, 2015)

On a side note my mother tried to talk me into reading 50 shades of gray. I have come up with the following conclusions based on the first couple of chapters that I reluctantly read- 

1- I will never look at my mother the same. 

2- NO ONE can preform for as long as the sex scenes are in this book. 

3- If someone insisted on shoving a giant metal ball in a hole- the only hole it's going in is down their throat. 

4- Idc what the book says, there is NOTHING attractive about a scrotum. 

5- These books should all be gathered and used as firewood.


----------



## Flying (Jun 16, 2015)

I managed to get through the entire book because at the time I was suffering from an infection that was shooting pain up my left arm and I needed a distraction.


----------



## Clare (Jun 16, 2015)

A redhead named Clare saves the day in Jurassic World? Awesome!


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 16, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Boobs


It's rampant down here. I'll personally make at least three per shift, and that's just my unit. "WetWet" has some of the most... interesting... effects.

Edit:That's not the one I quoted, but I don't think I'll fix it... @Anjel this was in response to your K2 post.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 16, 2015)

As much as I love flight, I miss scene response. Three applications in three states just went out


----------



## Aprz (Jun 16, 2015)

New forum layout? I like it. The General Advertising section looks off though.


----------



## triemal04 (Jun 16, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> I work in THE most liberal city. Seriously. *One of the suburb towns made it legal to shoot down any drones....so during the floods people kept shooting down the disaster relief drones that were being used to assess damage*.


Yeah...that's not being done for "liberal" reasons...


----------



## Sean Torres (Jun 16, 2015)

Went to see Fall Out Boy the other day, it was AWESOME.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 16, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> As much as I love flight, I miss scene response. Three applications in three states just went out


Is your significant other giving you a hard time about that?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 16, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Is your significant other giving you a hard time about that?


Nope. I made my choice before I mentioned it.to anyone. I made it clear that I was going to do it either way.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jun 16, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> My work location for the next 6 weeks.


 Oh, cool!  You work for Cal Fire!!  How do you like it? @gotshirtz001


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 16, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> It's rampant down here. I'll personally make at least three per shift, and that's just my unit. "WetWet" has some of the most... interesting... effects.
> 
> Edit:That's not the one I quoted, but I don't think I'll fix it... @Anjel this was in response to your K2 post.



Haha I was reading your post like what the hell do you do at work.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 16, 2015)

@Tigger How is 38min for the incline? If it sucks, I'm using the excuse that I live at sea level. I hauled *** down the switchbacks coming down; that was a blast!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 16, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> It's rampant down here. I'll personally make at least three per shift, and that's just my unit. "WetWet" has some of the most... interesting... effects.
> 
> Edit:That's not the one I quoted, but I don't think I'll fix it... @Anjel this was in response to your K2 post.




"Wetwet"? Is that the same as sherm? A blunt dipped in some sort of crap (formaldehyde?) that turns the smoker into a raging bull psychopath?


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 16, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> "Wetwet"? Is that the same as sherm? A blunt dipped in some sort of crap (formaldehyde?) that turns the smoker into a raging bull psychopath?


Allegedly Wetwet is a blunt laced with PCP. The raging bull psychopath is absolutely correct. The last one was on all fours, screaming, and ramming his head repeatedly into the wall of a parking garage.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 17, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> @Tigger How is 38min for the incline? If it sucks, I'm using the excuse that I live at sea level. I hauled *** down the switchbacks coming down; that was a blast!


On a good day that's what I can do it in, I'd say it's pretty much excellent for a sea level person!

The down is the best part no doubt. Lately I've been running down the incline to save time, occasionally it induces vertigo.


----------



## Angel (Jun 17, 2015)

wanting to snap chat with a bunch of strangers on the internet makes me question if you have friends....
anyway, if spice is cheaper than meth im sure well see more around my area soon enough.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 17, 2015)

Needing to be up by 03:30 for an 05:00 shift and I can't manage to fall asleep...


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 17, 2015)

Huh, so I'm at a written test prep seminar for LAFDs upcoming test and my phone dies near the start of it (no big deal, means I won't get any sudden embarrassing jungles coming from my pocket while in class lol). Well 4 hours later after the class I finally get my phone on the charger and notice I have 16 missed texts from a phone number not saved in my contacts, almost all variations of "Hey" with the last one demanding to know why I don't text them back. 

Well it's not the first time my phone lost someone's contact info...so without really doing much more than roll my eyes at the fact there's 16 messages, shoot off a quick message explaining my phone was off for the last 4 hours, oh and hey, my phone lost their contact info, who is it? Even related a story of how recently I got a text from my dad but it just listed the number and I only recognized it because I had to put it down on some of my Army forms last month at drill lol

Didn't think anything much more about it till I got home and noticed they never replied....then I noticed nearly all 16 messages had the same time stamp..I Googled the area code, and it came back as a New Orleans area code...I don't know anyone from there so um yeah... :-/


CodeBru1984 said:


> Needing to be up by 03:30 for an 05:00 shift and I can't manage to fall asleep...


Sympathies, I know that feeling aaallllllllll to well lol


----------



## Aprz (Jun 17, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Needing to be up by 03:30 for an 05:00 shift and I can't manage to fall asleep...


I will know the feeling tomorrow. My shifts are 5 am - 5 pm right now. The worst time to work!

It's even worse because I just had a bunch of days off. I had 6/6-10 off, worked 6/11, and had 6/12-6/17 off. I'll be back on for 6/18-6/21. I'll have just 6/22 off. I'll work again 6/23-6/26. I'll have 6/27-7/1 off. I love doing shift trades so I can get a bunch of days off in a row without my paycheck suffering. Had a bunch of extra days off this week cause I used paid time off to take a 3 day motorcycle class.

I wish my normal schedule was 7 days on and 7 days off. I also wouldn't mind doing x3 16 hour shifts if it meant getting 4 days off every week. 3 days off or less is just not enough time for me - feeling wise. I really don't need the days off for anything specific. I just lounge around a lot. Refresh EMTLife all day. Write really long posts when I can. I like my days off.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 17, 2015)

Tigger said:


> The down is the best part no doubt. Lately I've been running down the incline to save time, occasionally it induces vertigo.


 Yeah, you're crazy. I tried to run down about 50 meters and thought I was going to slip and die with every step...


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 17, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Needing to be up by 03:30 for an 05:00 shift and I can't manage to fall asleep...



ZzzQuill is amazing.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 17, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> ZzzQuill is amazing.


Yeah... Too bad I didn't have any...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 17, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> ZzzQuill is amazing.



So is 25mg of Benadryl. 

Wait, what?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 17, 2015)

Angel said:


> wanting to snap chat with a bunch of strangers on the internet makes me question if you have friends....
> anyway, if spice is cheaper than meth im sure well see more around my area soon enough.


I would snapchat with you guys if I didn't think the app on my phone would raise questions at home. 

I have friends.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 17, 2015)

Wife: "so why do you have Tindr on your phone?"

You: "uh, I just wanted to see what it was all about?"

Wife: " ... "

That's never a good conversation.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 17, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Yeah, you're crazy. I tried to run down about 50 meters and thought I was going to slip and die with every step...


It's pretty much a mile long controlled fall. Easier in the winter with some ice spikes on however.

You've certainly done ok with the weather these past few days happily!


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jun 17, 2015)

Got my first 2 intubations of clinicals today! **** just got real.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jun 17, 2015)

So as of today I am officially 1/4th done with pre med...


----------



## Angel (Jun 18, 2015)

today is weirdos texting me day. 1 person refuses to tell me who they are, the other, i havent spoken to in nearly 7 months...why...


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 18, 2015)

today is trying to be a weirdo texting other people day. 1 person I refuse to tell who I am. The other, I have not spoken to in months.


----------



## Angel (Jun 18, 2015)

Well aren't you quite the trouble maker


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 18, 2015)

Angel said:


> wanting to snap chat with a bunch of strangers on the internet makes me question if you have friends....




I'm a 400 lb male sitting in my room in my whitey tighties.... With no friends. 



I mostly want to see how ugly everybody is whom I'm talking to .


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 18, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> Yeah...that's not being done for "liberal" reasons...


Have you been to a more liberal city then Boulder? 



Ok. Next.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 18, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> I would snapchat with you guys if I didn't think the app on my phone would raise questions at home.
> 
> I have friends.


Me and the hubs snapchat each other.


Usually pics of weird ppl at Walmart when one of us is grocery shopping.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 18, 2015)

Time to get ready for work...hate 6am trucks


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 18, 2015)

So I got a bit of a doozy of a story here....

It starts off late last night I get a phone call from a lady friend of mine, apparently she had spent the last 7 hours waiting at a hospital ER with abdominal pains she says are consistent with her history of kidney stones and is sick and tired of waiting and just wants to go home. I'd like to say I agreed even though I was late because I'm such a good friend, but truth is she is a rather very attractive lady friend,and the last time we hung out we began rounding the bases lol though that's not the interesting part of the story (sorry guys)

Well driving down the freeway, I nearly get ran off the road. I was in the number 2 lane with my cruise control on, no e straight, flat stretch of open, no traffic freeway (ok it is L.A. so there were plenty of other cars around but not piling up in front of you slowing you down lol) when all of a sudden I notice a car appearing on my left dangerously close to me, close enough to cause me to swerve into the #3 lane...sure enough as he passes me I notice he's not just close to the line, but completely straddling both lanes. And he wasn't even changing lanes, he nice and smoothly, not a sharp jerky overcorrection, drifts back into his lane and halfway into the carpool lane, and then back halfway into the lane I was in...then, even though I had slowed down, I ended up passing him, just for him to suddenly accelerate past me again, once again nearly sideswipping me, all the while continuing to his attempt to drive in three lanes at once. Well with enough signs make a differential diagnosis, I dialed 911 to report the drunk driver (yes I have a hands free Bluetooth speaker lol). I passed him again, and this time he stayed behind me, and I was soooooo hoping to see blue lights in my mirror, but it looked like he merged onto another freeway before that could happen. Phoney. Hopefully CHP was able to find him before fire needed to get involved as well. Unfortunately that was only the appetizer to last night's weirdness....


Chewy20 said:


> today is trying to be a weirdo texting other people day. 1 person I refuse to tell who I am. The other, I have not spoken to in months.


So hopefully it's been you texting me lol, cuz I think I have you and Angel beat in the weird texts category....so remember that story I posted the other day about getting 16 messages from an unknown (google says New Orleans area code) number all saying Hey except the last one demanding to know why I haven't tested them back, and then never answering who they were?


Jim37F said:


> Huh, so I'm at a written test prep seminar for LAFDs upcoming test and my phone dies near the start of it (no big deal, means I won't get any sudden embarrassing jungles coming from my pocket while in class lol). Well 4 hours later after the class I finally get my phone on the charger and notice I have 16 missed texts from a phone number not saved in my contacts, almost all variations of "Hey" with the last one demanding to know why I don't text them back.
> 
> Well it's not the first time my phone lost someone's contact info...so without really doing much more than roll my eyes at the fact there's 16 messages, shoot off a quick message explaining my phone was off for the last 4 hours, oh and hey, my phone lost their contact info, who is it? Even related a story of how recently I got a text from my dad but it just listed the number and I only recognized it because I had to put it down on some of my Army forms last month at drill lol
> 
> Didn't think anything much more about it till I got home and noticed they never replied....then I noticed nearly all 16 messages had the same time stamp..I Googled the area code, and it came back as a New Orleans area code...I don't know anyone from there so um yeah... :-/


Well this morning, on my way to pick up my friend from the hospital they started texting me again...except this time it was threats. Literally. Excerpts include "I can see you" (this one came in while I was still driving btw) "Be careful of every move you do because I will be chasing you" and most heart warming of all is "are you ready to die tonight?" Like Whiskey Tango Foxtrot???? And then they even followed that up by texting the name of the neighborhood in LA where the hospital I was at is! No one else except my lady friend knew I was heading that way to pick her up, and yet that one and the other last couple came in after she was already in my truck and she didn't have her phone out! I was screened out enough to turn the location services off on my phone...then drove her home, hung out for a while and just got home and no more texts.....

So idk, maybe she was just messing with me, sent them right before I got there so by the time they got to my phone hers was already put away, she did admit to having just had morphine before AMAing...though neither was she acting like she was pulling a prank on me...otherwise I can only think someone got drunk and/or high and thought texting threats to a random phone number was funny..but that doesn't explain knowing where I was :-/ 

Idk, you think I should go visit the Sheriff's office?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 18, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Idk, you think I should go visit the Sheriff's office?


 Why not.  If I get a text from an unknown number saying I'm going to die and they have any resemblance of an idea where I am I'll take it to the Leo.  Even if I think it is just people fooling around.  People need to know their stupid jokes have some fun consequences.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 18, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Have you been to a more liberal city then Boulder?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Next.



I'd be willing to bet San Fran at least ties Boulder for that honor


----------



## Tigger (Jun 18, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Have you been to a more liberal city then Boulder?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Next.



Yes. Many. As soon you as you get out of downtown Boulder it's just regular Colorado. 

Meanwhile the east coast is well, the east coast. Massachusetts anyone? (Proud expat here).


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 18, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Massachusetts anyone?


 
Don't mind if I do! 2 weeks on the beach in August.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 18, 2015)

Me too! Well first some backpacking in NH but then it's boat time!


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 18, 2015)

Do hearing certain calls get toned out excite anyone? Or do I just not have a soul?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Do hearing certain calls get toned out excite anyone? Or do I just not have a soul?


Just hikers down because it either means we will have to hike in or we will stage for several hours as the patient is hoisted out with an airship.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 18, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Do hearing certain calls get toned out excite anyone? Or do I just not have a soul?


Backcountry calls. You bet I get excited if I get to hike/ATV/ride a horse to a call. Or even just take the truck down some forest service "trails."


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 18, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Idk, you think I should go visit the Sheriff's office?



Hell freaking yeah you should go to the Sheriff's office. All bets are off when I'm getting texts saying I'm going to die and others with the location of where I'm headed.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 18, 2015)

I am on the local Phoenix news and in the paper! http://www.azcentral.com/story/news...y-hydration-stations/28843971/?fb_ref=Default
 That's the video.












  These are the pics. I volunteered at a hydration station in Phoenix and a man came in with heat exhaustion. I informed them that I'm an EMT and asked if I could help.
There was a reporter and photographer there and it all got captured on camera. I'm so excited. (Can you tell?)


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 18, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I am on the local Phoenix news and in the paper!



You know what that means right?


----------



## Aprz (Jun 18, 2015)

I will be taking the NREMT cognitive exam on 6/22 and the psychomotor exam on 7/31 for paramedic. Almost there.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 18, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> You know what that means right?




Uh oh. No. What does it mean?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 18, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Uh oh. No. What does it mean?



You have to buy us ice cream.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 18, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> You have to buy us ice cream.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 18, 2015)

Aprz said:


> I will be taking the NREMT cognitive exam on 6/22 and the psychomotor exam on 7/31 for paramedic. Almost there.


And then you get to wait forever like me to have the NREMT process your psychomotor results before they issue you your card.  It has been a week and I am still waiting.  (Yes I know I am impatient but I want to get back to work, more importantly I want to start working as a medic!)  Gurr... why can't USPS be faster and why can't the NREMT check their mail sooner.

Congrats by the way!  Done with all your clinical shifts?


----------



## Aprz (Jun 18, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> And then you get to wait forever like me to have the NREMT process your psychomotor results before they issue you your card.  It has been a week and I am still waiting.  (Yes I know I am impatient but I want to get back to work, more importantly I want to start working as a medic!)  Gurr... why can't USPS be faster and why can't the NREMT check their mail sooner.
> 
> Congrats by the way!  Done with all your clinical shifts?


Yeh, I only have to take the two tests and I'll be a medic.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2015)

Fire stand-by. Easy day.


----------



## Gurby (Jun 18, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Yeh, I only have to *pass* the two tests and I'll be a medic.





I passed every station of the practical first try, but it was a lot more stressful than I thought it was going to be.  The examiners did a really good job of stone-facing and not giving any feedback at all.  I was sure I was going to need to re-test on 3 or 4 of the stations... Was so happy when they told me I was all set!


----------



## exodus (Jun 18, 2015)

Desert just sent me pics of our new boxes... They're so sexy...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 18, 2015)

exodus said:


> Desert just sent me pics of our new boxes... They're so sexy...


Take it you are not going to share?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 18, 2015)

Has the _Starship Troopers_ theme song stuck in my head.   Tis epic.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 18, 2015)

exodus said:


> Desert just sent me pics of our new boxes... They're so sexy...



My part time AMR place was where the current box design came from, ironically we have to back to vans because our contract includes an absurd franchise fee. Happily we still have tons of boxes and the vans are only replacing the vans that have too many miles to remain in 911 service. For now at least .


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 18, 2015)

exodus said:


> Desert just sent me pics of our new boxes... They're so sexy...



Are we starting to use them now?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Are we starting to use them now?


Starting July 1st the county is only allowing mods and will not allow type 2s. So when we get an ALS unit that gets 250K miles on it it goes out of service and we have to get a mod. 

(The pictures I have are too big to post and I'm not able to resize the pictures at this moment)


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 18, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Starting July 1st the county is only allowing mods and will not allow type 2s.



I heard the rumor about it awhile back, didn't know it was actually going to happen.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I heard the rumor about it awhile back, didn't know it was actually going to happen.


Yeah. There are going to be a lot of changes soon. All mods for ambulances, county wide EPCR system, all services using the same monitors, the TXA trial study, and possibly some more trial studies.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 18, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> county wide EPCR system, all services using the same monitors,



Hmmm interesting to see how thats going to be incorporated.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 19, 2015)

Possibly the prettiest whip in all of AMR's fleet.


----------



## Angel (Jun 19, 2015)

@Jim37F you should def notify the sheriffs....thats creepy


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 19, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Possibly the prettiest whip in all of AMR's fleet.


That one is pretty nice. However my vote goes to this guy


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 19, 2015)

Started my new shift bid today. Officially station based and can only be pulled into the system if they're holding calls otherwise we stay in our little pocket. Ran 2 calls, one of which we were cancelled off of on scene by the ALS FD that covers my primary area, in 12 hours today which is absurd, haven't run less than 7-8 in a 12 in the 8 months I've been back from my shoulder surgery.  The other call I was kinda crotchety about. We were going priority 2 for a working structure fire with two homes involved and got diverted to a "breathing problem" that was a panic attack who fudged their symptoms when they were talking to the call taker "so it didn't take as long as last time." Only reason they could divert us was because there were no confirmed patients at the fire. Needless to say I was more than a little irked, especially since in all my time here I've never seen a working fire. The few I've been on were always knocked down before we arrived so we just sat around while they did overhaul then cleared. 

The station is awesome, not quite fire station status but it's brand new, each get a bedroom, a TV room, computer room, two bathrooms and potentially a workout room when they get everything sorted out. Only thing we don't have is a stove/oven and a garage. Our unit we have now isn't the greatest but we're getting a brand new one at the end of the month once it's delivered and certified by the state EMS Office. Hopefully after this bid once our staffing issues are fixed we'll be moving to 24s too. Either 24/48 or a kelly schedule which sounds more likely. To add even more good stuff once I move into my new house on 7/1 my commute will only be 10 minutes rather than 40 to our main station where we go to grab gear and then are sent out to hold down street corners. 

Also, our primary coverage area tends to generate calls that are, for the most part, true emergencies or at the very least truly sick people. Also we cover a stretch of highway that generate lots of severe traffic accidents, usually at least one or two fatals each year, and are the closest unit to the area "party lake" that ends up having boating and OHV accidents, SARs and other fun stuff like that.

Also realized today that I'm on track to pull down somewhere between 60-65k this year. Which is about 10k more than my base salary so I'm really not having to work ungodly amounts of OT to make it happen. Only complaint I have is I must've bumped up a federal tax bracket because my withholdings out of my checks have increased dramatically

But wait, there's more! Was told that after some shuffling of some personnel and PRN supes who aren't active in the roll let alone in the field that they're hopefully going to promote me into one of the open spots within the next 3-6 months. Also, TEMS testing season is rapidly approaching, they usually test in the late summer-early winter. Hopefully the third time is the charm. 

The new house is almost finished, can't wait to move into it. Unfortunately it's a rental, not in a position to buy yet but hopefully this time next year. Upside is its brand new and we'll be the first to live in it. One year anniversary of me and the lady is coming up at the end of the month, she got me a super nice BBQ that has a gas side and a charcoal side which I can buy an attachment for to turn it into a smoker as well and I bought her a Glock 43.

All in all I've had a few let downs recently between messing up my Fire interview and getting skipped over (was 4/25 and they hired 1-3 and 5-9) and originally not getting a PRN supe spot being beat out by a medic who's 5 years younger and has less than a year of experience but things really aren't bad at all and in all reality are actually going great. I'm 1 on the list for that FD who's supposed to hired again within the next 12 months and another area FD is going ALS and is going to test in September. Things are falling into place more than I think. Only things that in worried about are my cervical epidural next week and then waiting on my MRA (MRI with arthrogram) results from my surgically repaired shoulder as they think I may have torn it again. Good news is if I do need surgery again it'll be elective so I can pick when it'll happen and I will be out for half the time or less than I was last time but hopefully won't need it at all. 

Alright, I'm done bragging and rambling. Sorry for the long post. Originally was just going to post about the new station but started writing out all the fantastic stuff on my mind and it put me into a great mood and made me realize how good I actually have it.


----------



## exodus (Jun 19, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Take it you are not going to share?


I was going to let him have the glory, but since he can't post them, here they are.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 19, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Started my new shift bid today. Officially station based and can only be pulled into the system if they're holding calls otherwise we stay in our little pocket. Ran 2 calls, one of which we were cancelled off of on scene by the ALS FD that covers my primary area, in 12 hours today which is absurd, haven't run less than 7-8 in a 12 in the 8 months I've been back from my shoulder surgery.  The other call I was kinda crotchety about. We were going priority 2 for a working structure fire with two homes involved and got diverted to a "breathing problem" that was a panic attack who fudged their symptoms when they were talking to the call taker "so it didn't take as long as last time." Only reason they could divert us was because there were no confirmed patients at the fire. Needless to say I was more than a little irked, especially since in all my time here I've never seen a working fire. The few I've been on were always knocked down before we arrived so we just sat around while they did overhaul then cleared.
> 
> The station is awesome, not quite fire station status but it's brand new, each get a bedroom, a TV room, computer room, two bathrooms and potentially a workout room when they get everything sorted out. Only thing we don't have is a stove/oven and a garage. Our unit we have now isn't the greatest but we're getting a brand new one at the end of the month once it's delivered and certified by the state EMS Office. Hopefully after this bid once our staffing issues are fixed we'll be moving to 24s too. Either 24/48 or a kelly schedule which sounds more likely. To add even more good stuff once I move into my new house on 7/1 my commute will only be 10 minutes rather than 40 to our main station where we go to grab gear and then are sent out to hold down street corners.
> 
> ...



So life's good is what I'm gathering.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 19, 2015)

Working the GS Warriors parade. #underdawgs #champs #thetown #bandwagon


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 19, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> That one is pretty nice. However my vote goes to this guy
> 
> View attachment 2128


Is that armored, or just tacti-cool black? We've got our eyes on one of the new Lenco MedEvacs if we can score a grant for it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 19, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Is that armored, or just tacti-cool black? We've got our eyes on one of the new Lenco MedEvacs if we can score a grant for it.


Just the flat black paint job. No reason for it to be armored.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeah!!!!  I have my M# from the NREMT!!!!!  Im officially an NRP!

Now I just need to wait till next week when I get my paper card and I can start getting state licensed.


----------



## Angel (Jun 19, 2015)

CA accepts the online printout of your card...they just wanna see you have an M number


----------



## EMT2015 (Jun 19, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Working the GS Warriors parade. #underdawgs #champs #thetown #bandwagon


  Lucky!!!!!


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 19, 2015)

Welp, our medical director put in his resignation today.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 19, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Welp, our medical director put in his resignation today.



Stay tuned, Rockets inside scoop in 10...9...8...7....


----------



## Anjel (Jun 20, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> So life's good is what I'm gathering.



Geeze no wonder I never hear from @Handsome Robb anymore


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 20, 2015)

I work in


Tigger said:


> Yes. Many. As soon you as you get out of downtown Boulder it's just regular Colorado.
> 
> Meanwhile the east coast is well, the east coast. Massachusetts anyone? (Proud expat here).


I work in DTB.
And our county jurisdiction covers nederlands and ward.... If that tells you anything. Lol


If Boulder isn't "boulder" enough, you go to nederlands.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 20, 2015)

One of o


Remi said:


> I'd be willing to bet San Fran at least ties Boulder for that honor


One of our trucks got both side mirrors beat off ( I'm assuming with a bat or stick) while in Safeway because our rigs are "killing the earth". 



-_-


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 20, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Yes. Many. As soon you as you get out of downtown Boulder it's just regular Colorado.
> 
> Meanwhile the east coast is well, the east coast. Massachusetts anyone? (Proud expat here).


I have family in Boston.. They don't seem to be near as...boulder...as boulder.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 20, 2015)

Got called to an assult with PD on scene. Walked up to the injured patient and got as far as "hi, My name is blank and I am a paramedic.." when she stood up, ran across 4 lanes of light traffic and then continued to run away. Look at the officer who was standing next to me and he says "I guess she doesn't want to provide us with any information"


----------



## COmedic17 (Jun 20, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Wife: "so why do you have Tindr on your phone?"
> 
> You: "uh, I just wanted to see what it was all about?"
> 
> ...


Lol I downloaded plenty more of fish because I thought it was some new snazzy social media site ( I may be getting old. I have zero concept of what's social media)

Turns out it's a hookup app. I'm assuming it's called plenty of fish because everyone on that site looks like a trout. Seriously. I was disgusted. Me and the hubs had a good laugh before I deleted it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 20, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Lol I downloaded plenty more of fish because I thought it was some new snazzy social media site ( I may be getting old. I have zero concept of what's social media)
> 
> Turns out it's a hookup app. I'm assuming it's called plenty of fish because everyone on that site looks like a trout. Seriously. I was disgusted. Me and the hubs had a good laugh before I deleted it.


That's why I stick to farmersonly.com hahaha


----------



## Angel (Jun 20, 2015)

lol what? she sounds like a nut case


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 20, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Just the flat black paint job. No reason for it to be armored.



I don't know about no reason. If it's a TEMS unit I'm assuming they're near the warm zone at incidents or at least has the potential to be. With a pain job like that it makes it much more of a target than a regular ambulance paint scheme. Criminals that're dealing with SWAT and just criminals in general aren't going to take the time to read the writing on the side of the vehicle they're targeting. Even if they did it looks associated with LE which may void the thought process of "oh they're medics they're not here to hurt me" and replace it with "they're part of the po-lice!!!!! Get 'em!!"

Just my opinion though.

With that said our TEMS unit is a dark blue cargo van. However they don't sit in or around it on incidents. It's just a giant rolling toolbox. 



Anjel said:


> Geeze no wonder I never hear from @Handsome Robb anymore



Hey! I don't only talk to you when life is full of lemons!  been busy lately with getting ready to move and what not. Sorry I haven't talked to you in a while though


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 20, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Is that armored, or just tacti-cool black? We've got our eyes on one of the new Lenco MedEvacs if we can score a grant for it.



Those things are badass! The only thing I don't like is the lack of a side door into the rear compartment like the Bear has. Makes it a little more difficult to position it as a bunker when doing rescues. The teams here. have both a Bear and a BearCat. I believe there's two BearCats and one Bear, might be 2/2 or 3/1 I can't remember if there's a fourth or not and if there is which model it is. 

I think the BearCats look way cooler but you can't beat how much room the Bear has in the back. 

Gotta get ready to test again coming up in the next 6 months or so. We're doing another TOMS class this year too. You should come play!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 20, 2015)

There are a couple others. Ann Arbor Michigan and Madison WI both come to mind. Those both have that "Boulder"feel.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Getting ready to volunteer for about 15 hrs today!! Yeah, volunteer EMTs!!


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 20, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Welp, our medical director put in his resignation today.


Hmm...I've never been through that, so I wonder how that works for an EMS agency? Hopefully he decides to officially remain the medical director until a new one can be named and seamlessly transition. Otherwise I imagine there could be an awkward period for a large urban EMS system as they scramble to find some doc willing to temporarily serve for legal purposes and drug ordering. I guess that's why it's good to have an associate medical director available to keep everything kosher if one decides to leave suddenly.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 20, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Those things are badass! The only thing I don't like is the lack of a side door into the rear compartment like the Bear has. Makes it a little more difficult to position it as a bunker when doing rescues. The teams here. have both a Bear and a BearCat. I believe there's two BearCats and one Bear, might be 2/2 or 3/1 I can't remember if there's a fourth or not and if there is which model it is.
> 
> I think the BearCats look way cooler but you can't beat how much room the Bear has in the back.
> 
> Gotta get ready to test again coming up in the next 6 months or so. We're doing another TOMS class this year too. You should come play!


I had the exact same complaint about the MedEvac. You should be able to pull up right in front of the incident, open the side door, pull the injured in, and drive off without ever being exposed.

We use one Bear and then we have two armored SUVs (the same company that used to make the President's SUVs). Our Lt is always down for adding more tools, though.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 20, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Hmm...I've never been through that, so I wonder how that works for an EMS agency? Hopefully he decides to officially remain the medical director until a new one can be named and seamlessly transition. Otherwise I imagine there could be an awkward period for a large urban EMS system as they scramble to find some doc willing to temporarily serve for legal purposes and drug ordering. I guess that's why it's good to have an associate medical director available to keep everything kosher if one decides to leave suddenly.



We have a deputy director as well as assistant directors. So the deputy director will be stepping in once the head leaves within the next few weeks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2015)

Ugh trying to find a place for a reasonable price to hold CPR classes is a pain in the ***. Although once that's accomplished I have students lined up for a bunch of classes


----------



## Tigger (Jun 20, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> I don't know about no reason. If it's a TEMS unit I'm assuming they're near the warm zone at incidents or at least has the potential to be. With a pain job like that it makes it much more of a target than a regular ambulance paint scheme. Criminals that're dealing with SWAT and just criminals in general aren't going to take the time to read the writing on the side of the vehicle they're targeting. Even if they did it looks associated with LE which may void the thought process of "oh they're medics they're not here to hurt me" and replace it with "they're part of the po-lice!!!!! Get 'em!!"
> 
> Just my opinion though.
> 
> ...


The Fire guys have an unmarked Sprinter van for their TEMS vehicle that has a very basic ambulance layout in back and a bunch of storage. Totally innocuous, makes more sense to me.


----------



## exodus (Jun 20, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh trying to find a place for a reasonable price to hold CPR classes is a pain in the ***. Although once that's accomplished I have students lined up for a bunch of classes


Do it at the house! No reason not to, lock the dogs up for a few hours clean the biggest room you got, and do it in there!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2015)

exodus said:


> Do it at the house! No reason not to, lock the dogs up for a few hours clean the biggest room you got, and do it in there!


Thats actually my fallback. I have been waiting a few more days for my aha dvds tp get here, then that probably will be the plan unless I can finally get through to the local SAR guys about where they do their meetings, or get our volly chief to let me use a room in tbe eoc


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2015)

Hmm I love how my, MY, decision to go back to ground 911/CCT is pissing off people that don't bother to talk to me about it. It's so very amusing to me.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 20, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Thats actually my fallback. I have been waiting a few more days for my aha dvds tp get here, then that probably will be the plan unless I can finally get through to the local SAR guys about where they do their meetings, or get our volly chief to let me use a room in tbe eoc



Church hall? Library meeting room? Community center? Firehouse? I've taught in all of those.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Church hall? Library meeting room? Community center? Firehouse? I've taught in all of those.


I am having trouble getting a hold of churches to ask, especially since I sizzle when I cross the threshold. The local FD doesn't want to let me teach there, since they feel it'll cause their in house CPR instructor to feel like more of an idiot than he is... And my volly station is ten miles outside of town. And I'm playing phone tag with someone from the community center (gotta love small towns where no one is in the offices)
I'm also checking with my volly chief to see if I can use a room in the EOC, since he's the county EM/FMO


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 20, 2015)

So, it's looking more and more like I'm not going to be waivered for my enlistment. Recruiter keeps making comments along those lines. Super down about that lately.
Went in to get my tires changed and ran into my medic preceptor, actually. He's now the chief of EMS for a suburb of phoenix of rather decent size (125k population). We started shooting the **** for a hour or so and he mentioned this city is expanding and wants to have a dedicated medic rig running 24 hours on/ 48 off, station based, with a rather nice starting salary and that he's going to be one of the 2 captains hosting the oral board interview. Told me to shoot him a text, he'd set up some ride alongs on my behalf and get someone to coach me for the interview part.
It's also a job working for city, so get all the benies that the FD does, including 30k a year tuition reimbursement.
Yeah. Pretty stoked about this.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 20, 2015)

9D4 said:


> So, it's looking more and more like I'm not going to be waivered for my enlistment. Recruiter keeps making comments along those lines. Super down about that lately.
> Went in to get my tires changed and ran into my medic preceptor, actually. He's now the chief of EMS for a suburb of phoenix of rather decent size (125k population). We started shooting the **** for a hour or so and he mentioned this city is expanding and wants to have a dedicated medic rig running 24 hours on/ 48 off, station based, with a rather nice starting salary and that he's going to be one of the 2 captains hosting the oral board interview. Told me to shoot him a text, he'd set up some ride alongs on my behalf and get someone to coach me for the interview part.
> It's also a job working for city, so get all the benies that the FD does, including 30k a year tuition reimbursement.
> Yeah. Pretty stoked about this.


I'm curious as to what suburb and what company. Also curious as to whether or not I might know this person.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm working the Firefly music festival this weekend. 90,000 made it out here this year. I'm the medic on a gator with two EMTs that responds out to the campgrounds, and there is absolutely nothing to do as ALS. I'm actually having a good time! Riding around as happy ALS cargo works for me.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 20, 2015)

Aaannnnndddd we're now evacuating 90000 people due to a severe thunderstorm.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 21, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Aaannnnndddd we're now evacuating 90000 people due to a severe thunderstorm.


Sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 21, 2015)

Made it to morning! ~40,000 people in my camping area alone, and I was the only medic in this zone since 0300. Things have been busy but super low acuity.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 21, 2015)

Chaz, I did that same deal last year. Zero ALS, 1.3 bazillion drunks.


----------



## exodus (Jun 21, 2015)

For that many people, I would expect a bigger stage... hah


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 21, 2015)

That was a stage in one of the campgrounds. There were 7 main stages and a dozen more small states like the one above. It's a HUGE event.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 21, 2015)

Firefly is along the lines of Coachella and Bonaroo. 

Also I finally watched Gone Girl last night. It elicited the "drink because stress" reaction in me. I feel icky.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 21, 2015)

3 calls, 1 transport, and about 5 hours of sleep. Damn good night last night.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jun 21, 2015)

Packing up for NYC, taking the wife to see New Kids. Then we head out for CA to see the Grateful Dead on Saturday. Woo!

I was on an extended vacation after PA school, and just started work 3 weeks ago, but this is the first real vacation I've had in a long time.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jun 21, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Then we head out for CA to see the Grateful Dead on Saturday. Woo!


  Lucky!!  You'll love it at Levi's!!!  The medical staff there is super chill, should keep an eye out for them! The medical staff at Levi's is the same group that I work with.  I really wanted to work the Dead show, but wasn't able to get the day off.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 21, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Packing up for NYC, taking the wife to see New Kids. Then we head out for CA to see the Grateful Dead on Saturday. Woo!
> 
> I was on an extended vacation after PA school, and just started work 3 weeks ago, but this is the first real vacation I've had in a long time.



New kids then The Dead. Talk about polar opposites.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 21, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Made it to morning! ~40,000 people in my camping area alone, and I was the only medic in this zone since 0300. Things have been busy but super low acuity.


I wish our events were that easy. Our ALS carts (I think we have like 7 of them) don't do much as far as treatments either. They just transport to the medical tents were it's set up like an ED.

I believe this year we had ~4 deaths, 10 respiratory arrests, and I don't even know how many people we ended up transporting to the hospitals.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 21, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I wish our events were that easy. Our ALS carts (I think we have like 7 of them) don't do much as far as treatments either. They just transport to the medical tents were it's set up like an ED.
> 
> I believe this year we had ~4 deaths, 10 respiratory arrests, and I don't even know how many people we ended up transporting to the hospitals.


There were a few legitimate ODs and injuries last night, and probably a few more amongst the various days of the festival. Just none in my area last night, which worked out just fine. Most people are just on Molly, with whatever additives and flavors of the day that come mixed in with it. I did have a moderate allergic reaction right at shift change that needed some paramagicking.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jun 21, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> New kids then The Dead. Talk about polar opposites.


What can I say, I'm a product of the '80s.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 21, 2015)

A friend just informed me that she has free tickets to the Dead concert. Who wants them?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 21, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> A friend just informed me that she has free tickets to the Dead concert. Who wants them?



My bad. She wants $200 a piece for them. Row 19 section 142. June 28th


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 21, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> My bad. She wants $200 a piece for them. Row 19 section 142. June 28th


Well that's almost free...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 22, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Well that's almost free...


Is it really? Sheesh.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 22, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Is it really? Sheesh.


No.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 22, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> No.



DOH


----------



## Aprz (Jun 22, 2015)

NREMT cognitive exam tomorrow. Hopefully I pass.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 22, 2015)

You will do fine.


----------



## MrJones (Jun 22, 2015)

Just back from my third round trip between Kentucky and Montana in less than a month. Moving sucks.

That is all.


----------



## exodus (Jun 22, 2015)

So we're getting the box on my shift that we posted earlier... But they're taking our power gurney away and giving it to the crew that's complaining all the time about having one....  OH well.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 22, 2015)

exodus said:


> So we're getting the box on my shift that we posted earlier... But they're taking our power gurney away and giving it to the crew that's complaining all the time about having one....  OH well.



I saw them the other day. They look slick! Can't wait to work on one.


----------



## Angel (Jun 22, 2015)

ew...not having a power gurney SUCKS...i feel like it should be *required*


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 22, 2015)

Angel said:


> ew...not having a power gurney SUCKS...i feel like it should be *required*



Thats still a thing?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 22, 2015)

Angel said:


> ew...not having a power gurney SUCKS...i feel like it should be *required*


It's not horrible. And with Exodus' partner fire is always more than willing to help haha. 

I do love how literally the smallest medic we have gets the biggest ambulance haha


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't mind our manual gurneys....but then again we use the Ferno Pro Flexx cots where you just push it in the ambulance and the legs fold up underneath lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 22, 2015)

exodus said:


> So we're getting the box on my shift that we posted earlier... But they're taking our power gurney away and giving it to the crew that's complaining all the time about having one....  OH well.


At least manual gurneys are lighter.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 22, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> And with Exodus' partner fire is always more than willing to help haha.



Anyone is more willing to help with Exodus' partner.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 22, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Anyone is more willing to help with Exodus' partner.


True. Same goes for my partner, which is fine by me. Less stuff for me to carry haha


----------



## exodus (Jun 22, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It's not horrible. And with Exodus' partner fire is always more than willing to help haha.
> 
> I do love how literally the smallest medic we have gets the biggest ambulance haha



Her truck is bigger than yours  


CALEMT said:


> Anyone is more willing to help with Exodus' partner.



It has its perks


----------



## exodus (Jun 22, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> True. Same goes for my partner, which is fine by me. Less stuff for me to carry haha


I don't know how you keep up with her... So much energy. I feel like I would go through 5 rockstars in one shift to keep up!


----------



## exodus (Jun 22, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> At least manual gurneys are lighter.



That's actually why I like them. The lifting issue isn't honestly a problem. We have at least 5 people on scene for every 911 call, and I can lift up to about 350 lbs easily by myself (and probably more if I push it) to get into the unit, if we need fire is still there to assist.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 22, 2015)

exodus said:


> Her truck is bigger than yours


I'm not sure about that anymore, I haven't had to park next to her since you guys are out East now. 


exodus said:


> I don't know how you keep up with her... So much energy. I feel like I would go through 5 rockstars in one shift to keep up!


It takes a lot of energy and cuss words. Along with a slight amount of yelling on the radio and singing.


----------



## exodus (Jun 22, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I'm not sure about that anymore, I haven't had to park next to her since you guys are out East now.
> 
> It takes a lot of energy and cuss words. Along with a slight amount of yelling on the radio and singing.



And sacrificing cats...

Edit: Rip Mittens :'(


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2015)

exodus said:


> And sacrificing cats...
> 
> Edit: Rip Mittens :'(


I still need to make a better cross. Hopefully I'll get it done this week or next week haha


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 23, 2015)

July 1st. Magic Mike. Let the countdown begin.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 23, 2015)

exodus said:


> And sacrificing cats...
> 
> Edit: Rip Mittens :'(





DesertEMT66 said:


> I still need to make a better cross. Hopefully I'll get it done this week or next week haha


Wait, what?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 23, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> July 1st. Magic Mike. Let the countdown begin.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Wait, what?


We make a daily sacrifice to the EMS gods in the hope they will be nice to us...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 23, 2015)

I love having to be up at 0330 for an 0430-1630 shift, falling asleep at 2030, waking up at 2330 and not being able to go back to sleep. 

So I turned on Titanic. Figured I'd get bored at fall back asleep...haha

But now I'm browsing EMTLife. This website owes me a lot of hours of sleep.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 23, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> At least manual gurneys are lighter.



I've never understood this argument. When are you lifting the gurney enough to notice the weight difference?  If I have to go up or down more than 2-3 stairs I'm using a stair chair anyways. Into the back of the ambulance you can feel it a little bit but the legs lowering or raising themselves creating the ability to two-point every lift offsets the minor difference.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 23, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> I've never understood this argument. When are you lifting the gurney enough to notice the weight difference?  If I have to go up or down more than 2-3 stairs I'm using a stair chair anyways. Into the back of the ambulance you can feel it a little bit but the legs lowering or raising themselves creating the ability to two-point every lift offsets the minor difference.



I was just trying to be optimistic.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 23, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I was just trying to be optimistic.



Sorry, wasn't calling you out, I hear it all the time and just have never understood it. 

I love my power gurney. I'm also a 25 year old trapped in the body of a 75 year old so anything that does my lifting for me is my friend.


----------



## exodus (Jun 23, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> I've never understood this argument. When are you lifting the gurney enough to notice the weight difference?  If I have to go up or down more than 2-3 stairs I'm using a stair chair anyways. Into the back of the ambulance you can feel it a little bit but the legs lowering or raising themselves creating the ability to two-point every lift offsets the minor difference.



We have lots and lots of soft sand and gravel yards out here in the desert. The weight saved helps prevent the gurney from digging into the foundation it's rolling on and makes it easier if we do need to help it along.  

Though yesterday morning. We were able to get 3 firefighters pushing the back, while I maintained the side leverage, and my partner was up front steering.... Perks 



Jim37F said:


> Wait, what?



It's exactly how it sounds TBH... If you don't believe us... There's a pet cemetery off of Palm Dr. & Dillon Rd. In Desert hot springs...


----------



## Angel (Jun 23, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> July 1st. Magic Mike. Let the countdown begin.



I'm kinda hesitant to watch it in theatres.  Who knows what those seats will be like after a couple days


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 23, 2015)

exodus said:


> We have lots and lots of soft sand and gravel yards out here in the desert. The weight saved helps prevent the gurney from digging into the foundation it's rolling on and makes it easier if we do need to help it along.
> 
> Though yesterday morning. We were able to get 3 firefighters pushing the back, while I maintained the side leverage, and my partner was up front steering.... Perks
> 
> ...



You forget I work in a high desert climate  we've got all sorts of sand, dirt and gravel driveways in certain areas of the city and outlying valleys.

Granted we get a 3-4 man engine or 5-6 man truck response on every call for the most part so we get lots of help as well. Also more than a few FFs keep bothering me to test with their departments and also know how badly I've jacked myself up so its pretty rare that I have to lift anything unless I jump in and do it. Even then I generally get told off and moved out of the way. Perks of being friendly, professional and polite to area fire crews. Always makes me laugh when I hear crews saying how lazy fire is and "they won't lift a finger unless we tell them to and then it's the bare minimum."


----------



## Angel (Jun 23, 2015)

Some of our fire are lazy...not really with lifting but when it comes to gathering pt information before we get there.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 23, 2015)

Should've figured. I passed the cognitive exam. Now I just gotta wait to do the psychomotor exam on 7/31. I wish I did it before the cognitive exam, but I felt like I was never gonna finish paramedic and just didn't do it.. Took forever to get an internship, finish the internship, and to meet the Fisdap requirements.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 23, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Should've figured. I passed the cognitive exam. Now I just gotta wait to do the psychomotor exam on 7/31. I wish I did it before the cognitive exam, but I felt like I was never gonna finish paramedic and just didn't do it.. Took forever to get an internship, finish the internship, and to meet the Fisdap requirements.


Just keep running the sheets through your head.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 23, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We make a daily sacrifice to the EMS gods in the hope they will be nice to us...



That'll be the day haha. 

On another note I'm spending half of my 21st birthday in class today... #nerdpower


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 23, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> You forget I work in a high desert climate  we've got all sorts of sand, dirt and gravel driveways in certain areas of the city and outlying valleys.
> 
> Granted we get a 3-4 man engine or 5-6 man truck response on every call for the most part so we get lots of help as well. Also more than a few FFs keep bothering me to test with their departments and also know how badly I've jacked myself up so its pretty rare that I have to lift anything unless I jump in and do it. Even then I generally get told off and moved out of the way. Perks of being friendly, professional and polite to area fire crews. Always makes me laugh when I hear crews saying how lazy fire is and "they won't lift a finger unless we tell them to and then it's the bare minimum."


Our area fire crews are usually pretty helpful when it comes to being on scene. They'll even offer to carry our bags to the rigs if we have a critical PT and are preoccupied.


----------



## exodus (Jun 23, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Our area fire crews are usually pretty helpful when it comes to being on scene. They'll even offer to carry our bags to the rigs if we have a critical PT and are preoccupied.



If we ask they'll never say no or give us any trouble. We just get lots of people offering at this point.

I'm not trying to put fire or anything down.  Everyone out here gets a long real well with fire for the most part and there's lots of mutual respect between the agencies.  Same with PD and CHP.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 23, 2015)

So with my folks officially starting Nutrisystem, i was thinking about doing something similar. I'm actually kind of eyeing Blue Apron, which sounds similar except you actually cook the food not just microwave it, which is obviously a more complicated, involved system.....Anyways i was wondering if anyone had any experience with any of these, any advice or recommendations?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 23, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> So with my folks officially starting Nutrisystem, i was thinking about doing something similar. I'm actually kind of eyeing Blue Apron, which sounds similar except you actually cook the food not just microwave it, which is obviously a more complicated, involved system.....Anyways i was wondering if anyone had any experience with any of these, any advice or recommendations?


I did Jenny  Craig. It was easy and effective. I lost 25 pounds. (Geez. I sound like a commercial )


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 23, 2015)

Angel said:


> Some of our fire are lazy...not really with lifting but when it comes to gathering pt information before we get there.



HA!


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 23, 2015)

Now on the city agenda list. Looking at merging us with fire. YES PLEASE.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 23, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Now on the city agenda list. Looking at merging us with fire. YES PLEASE.


That's been on the agenda for the last ten years...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 23, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> July 1st. Magic Mike. Let the countdown begin.



My midday DJ is in the movie and is prominently front and center in the trailer. We're doing a premiere here  in savannah with all of extras that were in the movie.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 23, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> My midday DJ is in the movie and is prominently front and center in the trailer. We're doing a premiere here  in savannah with all of extras that were in the movie.


Wish I could "like'" this many more times!


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 23, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> That's been on the agenda for the last ten years...



Starting to take steam. Needs to happen or things will start rolling down quick


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 24, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Now on the city agenda list. Looking at merging us with fire. YES PLEASE.



The couple of people I know that've been there for a while are not happy about this at all. Merging with fire never turns out well for the EMS side of things. 

FDNY and Nashville FD are two examples off the top of my head. 

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2015)

Look what happened with MAST too.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 24, 2015)

Cervical epidural tomorrow afternoon. Not looking forward to it or the week following it as I hear it's gonna make me hurt a lot worse but I'm hoping that this will be the answer to fixing this constant pain I've been dealing with since the sled accident. 

Finger crossed. Because I'm told the next step is surgery and I'm not stoked on that at all.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 24, 2015)

Working my first shift today since May 15th. Hopefully I remember how to not kill people...


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 24, 2015)

Home health aide saved a dude's life with good Heimliching, quite happy and impressed with him. Gave him a card with EMT course info on it. It's always nice to have "unresponsive choking" be both completely legit and resolved on arrival without having to do Things.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 24, 2015)

Merging with Fire rarely turns out well for EMS.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 24, 2015)

Saw the "My other car is a ambulance 911" license plate frame today. Car was all decked out with ems decal stickers.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 24, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Saw the "My other car is a ambulance 911" license plate frame today. Car was all decked out with ems decal stickers.


Volly


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 24, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Saw the "My other car is a ambulance 911" license plate frame today. Car was all decked out with ems decal stickers.


My partner and I have been debating on getting a "my other car is a fire truck" license plate frame and putting it on our baby supervisor truck.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2015)

Yay cpr class.  Three people, nice and easy morning.  Just one more to teach this year... or more lol. Extra money is good


----------



## exodus (Jun 24, 2015)

Glad I'm not working, our local hospital is in internal disaster bypass.  Pipe broke and flooded part of the building.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 24, 2015)

exodus said:


> Glad I'm not working, our local hospital is in internal disaster bypass.  Pipe broke and flooded part of the building.


Part of the building? They had to close 4 full floors, and 3/4 of ICU. Really the only things not closed are the ED, OB, and some of the cardiac units. 

I really hope they open everything back up by tomorrow


----------



## exodus (Jun 24, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Part of the building? They had to close 4 full floors, and 3/4 of ICU. Really the only things not closed are the ED, OB, and some of the cardiac units.
> 
> I really hope they open everything back up by tomorrow



Holy crap, I didn't realize it was that bad!


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 24, 2015)

exodus said:


> Holy crap, I didn't realize it was that bad!



It sounded like the apocalypse hit DRMC on the news.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 24, 2015)

exodus said:


> Holy crap, I didn't realize it was that bad!


You didn't see the email ops sent out via ReddiNet?


----------



## exodus (Jun 24, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> You didn't see the email ops sent out via ReddiNet?



I skimmed it, I didn't really read it much though.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 25, 2015)

Every time I'm off and talk to my coworkers on the opposite shift from my station they get their asses handed to them. 

I'm here today and we're already over halfway through the movie "Flight". I'll take it though, had my epidural in my neck and it's killing me. They said it usually increases pain and decrease ROM for 5-7 days then will start working.  So we will see. 

Not often that I want to take my meds but...I'm ready for this shift to be over so I can go home and take my pain meds and sleep.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 25, 2015)

In other news, applied for admission to the CC here. They're going to start offering a BS in Emergency Management with a focus on EMS so I'm going to be taking prereqs online  and some lab sciences at night to get ready for when they put it into the curriculum next fall. 

Gives me the option to transfer a lot of credits to the University and hopefully grab a second major in something less specialized. Thinking it'll be a pretty potent combo having a degree in EMS/EM as well as either Business, Management or another thought I had was Bio so Id have options to go to AA school if they ever are allowed to practice in more states.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 25, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> another thought I had was Bio so Id have options to go to AA school if they ever are allowed to practice in more states.



Sounds like a solid plan.

But......if you are really interested in anesthesia, you could probably become a CRNA in roughly the same amount of time it'd take you to become an AA, and you'd have far more options as far as CC experience, maybe flight nursing along the way, where to go to anesthesia school, where to work afterwords, etc.

I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 25, 2015)

I know. I just really don't know if I want to do bedside nursing for 5 years to be a flight nurse. I guess I could potentially do gen Ed at the cc and apply to the ADN program but they usually require CNA experience which is asinine. 

From what I've read about CRNA school I could start applying with a year of ICU experience. Would Medic/CCP/Flight medic experience help at all on top of nursing experience or not really?

If I do end up as a midlevel I want a specialty. I don't want to do ER or Urgent Care or Family Practice. I know I'd get bored really quickly. Doesn't seem like ICUs use midlevels, maybe ortho but I feel like that would be boring too unless you were assisting in surgery.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jun 25, 2015)

There are literally mid levels everywhere doing everything, and it will only become more prevalent. 

Also, come to Georgia and be an AA.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 25, 2015)

If I go the AA route I'll probably land in Colorado since I have family and friends there, my girl loves it there and they've got lots of mountains and actually get snow.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 25, 2015)

Really hope my state does not "shut down."  I really don't want any delay in processing my paramedic cert.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 25, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> I know. I just really don't know if I want to do bedside nursing for 5 years to be a flight nurse. I guess I could potentially do gen Ed at the cc and apply to the ADN program but they usually require CNA experience which is asinine.



It just depends on what you want to do, man. If you really want to fly and you really don't want to put the time into nursing school and the ICU, then just do it as a paramedic.

The nice thing about doing it as a nurse though, is that 1) you'll know more what's going on with your sick patients - no disrespect meant to paramedics, but it's just true. 2) you'll have more job opportunities 3) you'll make more money, and 4) when you get sick of climbing into helicopters at 3am, just slide on into NP or CRNA school. That's basically what I did.

As far as the 5 year thing......it really depends on the flight program. It's more like 3 at most places, and some will even cut that down a little for your experience as a paramedic.

It's also worth mentioning that many people really like ICU work. I didn't care for it much personally, but I didn't hate it, either. I learned a ton.



Handsome Robb said:


> From what I've read about CRNA school I could start applying with a year of ICU experience. Would Medic/CCP/Flight medic experience help at all on top of nursing experience or not really?



Depends on the program. Some do, some don't. Mine counted my flight experience. Some put a premium on ICU experience (time, acuity, patient complexity - CVRU vs. MICU), and some don't care much about your ICU experience as long as you have that magic 1 year, and instead put a premium on your academics. It just depends on which of the 120 programs you apply to.



Handsome Robb said:


> If I do end up as a midlevel I want a specialty. I don't want to do ER or Urgent Care or Family Practice. I know I'd get bored really quickly. Doesn't seem like ICUs use midlevels, maybe ortho but I feel like that would be boring too unless you were assisting in surgery.



There are LOTS of good jobs for NP's and PA's right now, and it's only going to get better. Here in Charlotte they are used heavily, even in the ICU's and OR. I also wouldn't discount the primary care areas, though.....they might not be as boring as you think.


Here's the thing, brother: You are really young still. You can do anything you want. Flying, MD, PA, NP, AA, CRNA, Firefighter, manager.....the world is your oyster. BUT....blink a few times and you'll be 40.....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 25, 2015)

Remi said:


> Here's the thing, brother: You are really young still. You can do anything you want. Flying, MD, PA, NP, AA, CRNA, Firefighter, manager.....the world is your oyster. BUT....blink a few times and you'll be 40.....



My problem is I really don't know what I want to do. I truly do enjoy EMS, firefighter/medic has crossed my mind for the simple fact of it being a more stable and better paying career with a good retirement (in most places).

Flying is something I've always wanted to do but lately looking at a lot of programs around me they pay their medics crap, like Id take a solid paycut to fly and while money isn't everything I want a family eventually and to be able to support them without working ridiculous amounts of OT. 

Nursing always pokes it's head in there and it's becoming more of an option to me. I might only be 25 but with the abuse I've put myself and my body through I feel 75 when I wake up and probably 50 when I finally do get up and moving but I refuse to take a boatload of painkillers all day every day which seems to be the answer most doctors have. I know that my body isn't going to stand up to the abuse of the system I work in now for the length of a career unless I end up as a Supe or riding a desk doing clinical stuff. 

I need to start taking classes no matter what I do so that's the plan right now. I don't have to decide quite yet what I'm going to do.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 25, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> I might only be 25 but with the abuse I've put myself and my body through I feel 75 when I wake up and probably 50 when I finally do get up and moving but I refuse to take a boatload of painkillers all day



If you already feel like this at 25 Robb just imagine what a career as a firefighter will add to a already "abused" body. Just some food for thought.


----------



## terrible one (Jun 26, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> If you already feel like this at 25 Robb just imagine what a career as a firefighter will add to a already "abused" body. Just some food for thought.



I'd have to agree, it's an extremely physically demanding job. Ask the people that have been doing it 20 + years, then honestly ask yourself if your body can handle that abuse for 20-25 years.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 27, 2015)

System had over 600 calls yesterday...


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jun 28, 2015)

If you don't want to abuse your body go to PA school and get a job with a hand surgeon 

If you want easy entry, good money, and flexibility go RN.

If you like anesthesia and playing candy crush go CRNA.

If you want ICU go to PA school for 2 years and then do a CC residency and get a job almost anywhere you want.

Just because you don't see mid levels somewhere doesn't mean they won't be there soon.  At least 3 of my classmates are the first PAs in their offices.


----------



## exodus (Jun 28, 2015)

Got our new unit today and it has the whelen siren, along with this EQ2B.... But it's been disconnected


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 28, 2015)

exodus said:


> Got our new unit today and it has the whelen siren, along with this EQ2B.... But it's been disconnected


I love our EQ2B siren!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 28, 2015)

exodus said:


> Got our new unit today and it has the whelen siren, along with this EQ2B.... But it's been disconnected



Blah! Open that up and rewire it for eQ goodness!


----------



## exodus (Jun 28, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I love our EQ2B siren!


I don't think we'll be allowed to use it  It would be nice to have for its airhorn function   Our electric airhorn also doesn't work either...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 28, 2015)

exodus said:


> I don't think we'll be allowed to use it  It would be nice to have for its airhorn function   Our electric airhorn also doesn't work either...


I feel for you, I really do. I use my dual Whelen sirens, EQ2B, airhorn, and train horns daily.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 28, 2015)

I haven't worked in a couple of weeks, which was nice. Very nice actually. Seriously made me contemplate chucking this whole damn thing. 

However, I am working today and right out of the gate, not even time to put my stuff in the station, BAM! Cardiac arrest. And this guy was full of beer and low country boil. For the uninitiated, that's corn, potatoes, sausage and shrimp in a spicy broth. 

Thanks to overzealous first responders and their super squeezy BVM, the rapid insufflation of the patient resulted in the majority of his gastric contents erupting out of him like Mount Vesuvius. 

All. Over. Everything. 

Yeah, I had a spare uniform. And, you can actually hose off a LP12.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 28, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> I haven't worked in a couple of weeks, which was nice. Very nice actually. Seriously made me contemplate chucking this whole damn thing.
> 
> However, I am working today and right out of the gate, not even time to put my stuff in the station, BAM! Cardiac arrest. And this guy was full of beer and low country boil. For the uninitiated, that's corn, potatoes, sausage and shrimp in a spicy broth.
> 
> ...



I hate those super-squeezy BVM thingys.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 28, 2015)

Remi said:


> I hate those super-squeeze BVM thingys.



The EMT was working that bag like a blacksmith stoking a fire to forge horseshoes. 

"Whoa brother! Try one squeeze every 6 seconds. You're not inflating a life raft!"

...And they tell me I'm not funny.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 28, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> The EMT was working that bag like a blacksmith stoking a fire to forge horseshoes.
> 
> "Whoa brother! Try one squeeze every 6 seconds. You're not inflating a life raft!"
> 
> ...And they tell me I'm not funny.


Darn those frisky EMTs.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 28, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Darn those frisky EMTs.



If he knew how to do it CORRECTLY,
I would not have been covered with YAK.
If he bagged just a little bit SLOWER,
My clothes would not be in a SACK!
Tipped that head back a little bit FURTHER, it might not have resulted in CHUM.
Or, if he just paid F#%^ing ATTENTION,
I wouldn't have thought him so DUMB!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 28, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> If he knew how to do it CORRECTLY,
> I would not have been covered with YAK.
> If he bagged just a little bit SLOWER,
> My clothes would not be in a SACK!
> ...


I guess my attempt at humor failed miserably.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 28, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I guess my attempt at humor failed miserably.


Considering he replied with a rhyme I think you're fine lol


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 28, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> If he knew how to do it CORRECTLY,
> I would not have been covered with YAK.
> If he bagged just a little bit SLOWER,
> My clothes would not be in a SACK!
> ...


If you hadn't posted this literary ART, 
I wouldn't have snorted peach smoothie over my freshly written CHART. 

Thanks De. The tree gods will not be pleased at my reprinting.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 28, 2015)

The previous 20 hours were possibly the strangest hours I've ever spent in EMS.

Shift started at 0045. Packed the ambulance with (in additional to the usual accouterments), three coolers of food and beverages, two large backpacks of personal gear, two stoves, and a box of extra supplies. 

We then drove to the top of a 14,000 foot tall mountain, where we the only two people for several hours. Usually there are several hundred tourists up there. The visibility was incredible and it was not that cold. We then slept for several hours, before waking up and unpacking our stuff. 

We then proceeded to make a pound of bacon on the back bumper. Several Japanese photographers stopped by and put a significant dent in that, before the switch to french toast was made. At this time, the sheik of Qatar arrived at our location in a 1.4 million dollar Porsche. He parked mere feet from our cooking operation and gave us a variety of questionable looks. Also the contrast of a beat up Type II with 250k miles on it next to his car was amazing. 

The Pikes Peak Hill Climb then actually started, and we watched them race for a while. Then it started to snow, which it did for an hour. Lightning struck less than 100 yards from the ambulance. We were called to an individual having altitude issues, we arranged for him to be transported by cog railway (a first for me). We went back to listening to Mike Birbiglia and hoping that we wouldn't die. At some point we determined that we had spent 15 straight hours at over 14,000 feet and that was starting to play with my mind a bit (reading my book was tough). 

The day concluded with a three hour long traffic jam to drive down the mountain, and the ambulance was probably near catching fire from how steep the road is. 

So there's that.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 28, 2015)

Tigger said:


> The previous 20 hours were possibly the strangest hours I've ever spent in EMS.
> 
> Shift started at 0045. Packed the ambulance with (in additional to the usual accouterments), three coolers of food and beverages, two large backpacks of personal gear, two stoves, and a box of extra supplies.
> 
> ...


I missed this excitement by a week?! What the hell?!


----------



## Tigger (Jun 29, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> I missed this excitement by a week?! What the hell?!


The Hill Climb is a crazy time. They've actually been practicing for the last three weeks.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 29, 2015)

Tigger said:


> 15 straight hours at over 14,000 feet



I've been to the top of Pikes Peak and barely lasted 15 minutes... but then again I'm from sea level so theres that. I couldn't imagine 15 hours and snow in June.


----------



## patzyboi (Jun 29, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm just wondering how recent is the emt skills on the nremt. The last time I've seen my skills sheets it's totally different then what I'm seeing now, on the nremt website. Maybe they changed it 1-2 years ago?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 29, 2015)

And my Black cloud continues. 5:20 this morning,  passenger car versus a log truck. Guess who won? Helicopter couldn't fly because of fog. A long extrication followed by a long ground transport. Acute abdomen, femur fx, possible head, facial fx... What. A. Mess.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 29, 2015)

How do you know there's a 2nd alarm structure fire in the neighboring city at 3am? When at 330am, your station gets toned out just so the truck company can pretend they do SSM and go post at another station for coverage lol


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 29, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> And my Black cloud continues. 5:20 this morning, passenger car versus a log truck. Guess who won? Helicopter couldn't fly because of fog. A long extrication followed by a long ground transport. Acute abdomen, femur fx, possible head, facial fx... What. A. Mess.



Sounds like a scene from the Final Destination series.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2015)

Well it looks like i have some testing to do near Houston coming up


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 29, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> How do you know there's a 2nd alarm structure fire in the neighboring city at 3am? When at 330am, your station gets toned out just so the truck company can pretend they do SSM and go post at another station for coverage lol



On large structure fires back in Colorado, the fire department in the city where I worked did something similar. Sometimes an engine not assigned to the call would go all the way to a different station for the cover up, but sometimes they'd find somewhere on the street. We liked to laugh when we saw 4 large firefighters stuffed into an engine posted on a street corner or in an alleyway...


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 29, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> And my Black cloud continues. 5:20 this morning,  passenger car versus a log truck. Guess who won? Helicopter couldn't fly because of fog. A long extrication followed by a long ground transport. Acute abdomen, femur fx, possible head, facial fx... What. A. Mess.





CALEMT said:


> Sounds like a scene from the Final Destination series.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 29, 2015)

The rigs are dropping like flies. Welcome to Phoenix in the summer.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 29, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Well it looks like i have some testing to do near Houston coming up


Which system?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Which system?


CLEMC. Sounds decent


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 29, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> CLEMC. Sounds decent


Never heard of them. Formulary and protocols look pretty good. But central lines?... Lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Never heard of them. Formulary and protocols look pretty good. But central lines?... Lol


Lol i had them in protocol for pecos too. But from reports of people i know in the area,  it's not bad for a smaller service


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 29, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol i had them in protocol for pecos too. But from reports of people i know in the area,  it's not bad for a smaller service


You also had nerve blocks, so that doesn't really surprise me... How's the call volume and transport times? Any idea?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> You also had nerve blocks, so that doesn't really surprise me... How's the call volume and transport times? Any idea?


Transports arent too bad from what i understand, under an hour. And not sure on call volume, but they support 3 24 hour trucks


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 30, 2015)

My God. Orange is the New Black just perfectly, perfectly described for-profit private EMS. There is no big picture or plan. Just quarterly reports.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 30, 2015)

CLEMC is 24/48 with a Kelly day. Not bad, thought of part-timing it there but I like my butt on my couch lol.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 30, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> CLEMC is 24/48 with a Kelly day. Not bad, thought of part-timing it there but I like my butt on my couch lol.


Lol i wouldn't mind your place... but they're taking their sweet time lol


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 30, 2015)

Time moves slowly here lol. I know they mentioned some interviews, you ought to call them.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 30, 2015)

I did. All they told me was that they were trying to set up large group interviews


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 30, 2015)

So I made the mistake of getting into a Facebook debate on a political group forum regarding the Supreme Courts decision on marriage. The discussion isn't the mistake as despite the entrenched emotions it's been remarkably civil, no its that my Facebook notifications are blowing up faster than if I stayed subscribed to this particular thread , I can't keep up! Lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 30, 2015)

I just joined Planet Fitness. They waive the $49 start-up fee for first responders and military and it's only $10 a month. Not too shabby,  huh?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 30, 2015)

Skeletal system in anatomy... information overload trying to remember everything.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 30, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I just joined Planet Fitness. They waive the $49 start-up fee for first responders and military and it's only $10 a month. Not too shabby,  huh?


And it's open 24/7.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jun 30, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Skeletal system in anatomy... information overload trying to remember everything.


If you need pneumonics I'm your man.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 30, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I just joined Planet Fitness. They waive the $49 start-up fee for first responders and military and it's only $10 a month. Not too shabby,  huh?



And they have free pizza, bagels and tootsie rolls.

"The gym that enables!"*™*


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 30, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> And they have free pizza, bagels and tootsie rolls.
> 
> "The gym that enables!"*™*


I saw the tootsie rolls. I could have eaten an entire pizza after my workout. Good thing I didn't see one.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 30, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> If you need pneumonics I'm your man.



I'm most definitely going to take you up on that. You may be getting a PM sometime in the near future.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 30, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> If you need pneumonics I'm your man.



Is that like being full of hot air?


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 30, 2015)

DEW U NED AN AMBERLAMpS?!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 30, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> DEW U NED AN AMBERLAMpS?!


I see hooked on fonics is really working for you


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 30, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I see hooked on fonics is really working for you


Isn't that how people from Texas normally talk? 

*gets ready for the TX is better than CA posts*


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 30, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Isn't that how people from Texas normally talk?
> 
> *gets ready for the TX is better than CA posts*


Its how the Californian transplants talk. If you can even understand their horrible talking lol


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jun 30, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I'm most definitely going to take you up on that. You may be getting a PM sometime in the near future.


No PMs, pneumonics are more fun in numbers.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 30, 2015)

N3ver l3rnt 3nglish


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 30, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> N3ver l3rnt 3nglish


I can feel my brain cells dieing!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 30, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> I can feel my brain cells dieing!


 y0u h4v3 4 pr0bl3m w17h 7h3 m461c 7h47 15 l337?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 1, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> y0u h4v3 4 pr0bl3m w17h 7h3 m461c 7h47 15 l337?


Only if you are over the age of 7.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=MWeTVYSOJoTnoATnkrfgAg&url=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gv0H-vPoDc&ved=0CB8QyCkwAA&usg=AFQjCNGupVP4CkQjDyYlr9TSKgPaBf6-oA&sig2=dsnQi_3Ap7JX6Q2jPqcN_Q


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 1, 2015)

Did EVOC today and got sun burned so bad. But at least that's overs so I can start my internship now!


----------



## Aprz (Jul 1, 2015)

I got slightly burned on my face and both forearms. My left forearm is more burned than my right because of work. :[


----------



## Angel (Jul 1, 2015)

I know I'm probably late.... I haven't been on here in a while but I'm liking the new layout


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 1, 2015)

Fire51 said:


> Did EVOC today and got sun burned so bad. But at least that's overs so I can start my internship now!



Did you fail for hanging out the window while driving? Point of EVOC is to be inside a truck and not be sunburnt...

and yes, you just got burned again.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 1, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Did you fail for hanging out the window while driving? Point of EVOC is to be inside a truck and not be sunburnt...
> 
> and yes, you just got burned again.


Well when there's 20 people and only 2 rigs, you're doing a lot of standing around outside waiting for your turn...we did ours in a closed off parking lot at a local airport, nothing between the blacktop and the sun but the light poles (and those don't provide much shade)...I was looking like a lobster the next day  (or two or three lol)


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 1, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Did you fail for hanging out the window while driving? Point of EVOC is to be inside a truck and not be sunburnt...
> 
> and yes, you just got burned again.



Ours was at a racetrack and like Jim nothing but blacktop and light poles. I suffered and wore long sleeves because I tend to fry without sunscreen. Had a nice sunglasses tan for the next couple days.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 1, 2015)

I was being sarcastic. I almost died during our EVOC as well


----------



## cruiseforever (Jul 1, 2015)

Tootsie rolls make great dental filling checkers.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 1, 2015)

My EVOC training was at a fire training facility. I was inside in the air conditioning until it was my turn.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 1, 2015)

Ima gonna be seeeeeeore tamale. Got a tad bit over zealous at the gym this morning.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 1, 2015)

Tonight I'm working (EMT) at a venue at which I usually play the violin. I'm stoked. Should be fun. I haven't gone to see fireworks in a long time. I hate dealing with the parking and the crowds. Well, tonight I will have a great view and preferred parking.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 1, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> I was being sarcastic. I almost died during our EVOC as well


Ah, gotcha. My 24hr shift yesterday had more overnight calls than daytime calls so my brain was rebooting all morning long lol


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jul 1, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Tonight I'm working (EMT) at a venue at which I usually play the violin. I'm stoked. Should be fun. I haven't gone to see fireworks in a long time. I hate dealing with the parking and the crowds. Well, tonight I will have a great view and preferred parking.


Don't be so sure. I usually end up behind or under the bleachers at special events.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 1, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Don't be so sure. I usually end up behind or under the bleachers at special events.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 1, 2015)

My state paramedic license just showed up on the state website as pending.  Now I am hitting refresh incessantly even though I know it will be a few more days if I am lucky.


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 1, 2015)

So. I just had to write up a good friend at work for insubordination. Yeah, this isn't going to go over well.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 2, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> N3ver l3rnt 3nglish


This is why I never come on emtlife after hitting the bottle.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> This is why I never come on emtlife after hitting the bottle.


But thats the funnerest time to come on!


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 2, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> But thats the funnerest time to come on!


Seeing how i usually only come here to pass time while at work...


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jul 2, 2015)

So I had last week off, worked 3 days this week. Since I can't work without supervision yet and my boss took today off, I have a 4 day weekend! We are supposed to be on call his weekend too but he hired a locums that comes on at 1900 tomorrow. Woo! Loving this new gig.


----------



## Aaron gonzalez (Jul 2, 2015)

spinach sucks man


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 2, 2015)

Aaron gonzalez said:


> spinach sucks man


Congrats...?


----------



## Aaron gonzalez (Jul 2, 2015)

thanks took me a while to come up with the words to sum up how I feel about spinach but after some meditation and interspective thought, I came to the conclusion that spinach sucks.


----------



## Flying (Jul 2, 2015)

Why? Is it the taste? Texture? Kidney stones? Falsely advertised ability to punch the **** outta people?


----------



## Aaron gonzalez (Jul 2, 2015)

Flying said:


> Why? Is it the taste? Texture? Kidney stones? Falsely advertised ability to punch the **** outta people?


yeah that and its green...


----------



## MrJones (Jul 2, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> My state paramedic license just showed up on the state website as pending.  Now I am hitting refresh incessantly even though I know it will be a few more days if I am lucky.


That really and truly sucks. And is unnecessary to boot. In Kentucky - the state that everyone seems to believe is so backward and behind the times - you get your license on line immediately once you have submitted all required materials (and the fee, of course). For instance, a friend took his NREMT on Tuesday afternoon, had his results early Wednesday morning, and had a valid copy of his KY license in hand by 10AM that same morning.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 2, 2015)

This stuff 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 made my liver quiver.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 2, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> This stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just bought some apple pie moonshine, that stuff's smooth.


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 3, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I just bought some apple pie moonshine, that stuff's smooth.


midnight moon? It is good. The blackberry is good too.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 3, 2015)

9D4 said:


> midnight moon? It is good. The blackberry is good too.



Oh Yeah. I'll definitely be trying other types in the foreseeable future.


----------



## exodus (Jul 3, 2015)

So I officially am making minimum wage again. But that's okay. My pay checks are actually more now even though I work less days!  Yay 24s.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 3, 2015)

Getting out of the desert. Yay! I get to work up in the mountains in Flagstaff. I'll be staying over till Sunday and am hoping for a hike up Mt. Elden.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 3, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I get to work up in the mountains in Flagstaff.



Lucky you. I've always loved the Flagstaff area.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 3, 2015)

So yesterday I participated in our department's fitness/wellness evaluation. Basically they gave us a full workup including EKG, height/weight, measuring skin folds with a caliper, grip strength, flexibility, pushup/situps (timed with a metronome, set to a certain beep, and had to stay at that set cadence, I personally found that harder than the usual method of "how many can you do in X time?") finished off with a treadmill test, where at the start of the treadmill you're walking while flat, and every couple minutes it increases speed and incline, all the while you're still hooked up to the EKG and they're even measuring blood pressure while you go (I lasted a mere 12 min on it, apparently I need to do more cardio with incline lol) Well after all that, I found one of the EKG electrode stickers still stuck to my side (V6 I do believe) that I had missed taking off, and it was still there all day and night long lol


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jul 3, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> So I had last week off, worked 3 days this week. Since I can't work without supervision yet and my boss took today off, I have a 4 day weekend! We are supposed to be on call his weekend too but he hired a locums that comes on at 1900 tomorrow. Woo! Loving this new gig.


And I haven't stopped answering the phone for 5 hours, I swear these people just want to talk to someone....can't wait till 1900(beer).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 3, 2015)

I hate moving. 

Add in 101-105* temps with higher than average humidity for the area and it makes me damn near homicidal. 

I've got exactly 4 things left in the garage at the new house and I'm leaving them there until I have to go do the final walk through with the landlord in 90 minutes. 

First time I've been off my feet besides when I was sleeping in the last 60 hours or so. I'm sitting here enjoying the silence  and serenity of my beautiful new house. And my handiwork on the floating entertainment center I just mounted


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 3, 2015)

Ugh moving in the middle of summer is what I'm not looking forward to eithrr. Every place is either hotter thab here or way more humid too


----------



## exodus (Jul 3, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh moving in the middle of summer is what I'm not looking forward to eithrr. Every place is either hotter thab here or way more humid too


Hittin' the bottle a little early eh?  Lucky.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 3, 2015)

exodus said:


> Hittin' the bottle a little early eh?  Lucky.


Nope. Just what happens when I'm trying to type on a swype keyboard without swiping


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 3, 2015)

Welp, my first Blue Apron shipment arrived today, this weeks meals include Shrimp Rolls, Grilled Cheeseburgers, and Fried Chicken, now to see if it's really as easy to follow their instructions lol I wonder which one I should do first?


----------



## Flying (Jul 3, 2015)

Put the shrimp rolls inside the cheeseburger.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 3, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Welp, my first Blue Apron shipment arrived today, this weeks meals include Shrimp Rolls, Grilled Cheeseburgers, and Fried Chicken, now to see if it's really as easy to follow their instructions lol I wonder which one I should do first?



I've been thinking about trying that. Post your thoughts after you try it. I'm really curious. They say that the average meal is around $9. Is that true?


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 3, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I've been thinking about trying that. Post your thoughts after you try it. I'm really curious. They say that the average meal is around $9. Is that true?


Well, they charge $60 for three meals for two people. That makes each serving cost $10 for all ingredients necessary delivered to your door. 

That sounds more expensive than the average meal if you purchase the ingredients yourself, but convenience has a price. Not to mention, I often tend to buy more than I need of a relatively uncommon ingredient for a particular recipe and have it go bad before I can use it again. I haven't tried it yet, but I'm curious as well. Cooking for one is a pain in the butt.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 3, 2015)

I really have been tempted on doing that, since I love cooking. I might try it


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 3, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Not to mention, I often tend to buy more than I need of a relatively uncommon ingredient for a particular recipe and have it go bad before I can use it again. I haven't tried it yet, but I'm curious as well. Cooking for one is a pain in the butt.



Aren't you still doing the roommate thing? That seemed like the best situation, especially since you guys were all on different shifts.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 3, 2015)

I went to college with my roommates and love them all dearly but I swear violence may occur if things do not change in the kitchen. I cna leave for my 24 and come back with the same dishes still in the sink and an empty dishwasher. Also, just because I spend 10+ nights out of the house does not mean I don't get space in the fridge.

But truly, I love them all.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 3, 2015)

Tigger said:


> I went to college with my roommates and love them all dearly but I swear violence may occur if things do not change in the kitchen. I cna leave for my 24 and come back with the same dishes still in the sink and an empty dishwasher. Also, just because I spend 10+ nights out of the house does not mean I don't get space in the fridge.
> 
> But truly, I love them all.


I know how that goes. I'm living it


----------



## Tigger (Jul 3, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I know how that goes. I'm living it


That said one of them picked up my uniforms from the dry cleaners the other day. 

I couldn't afford to live where I do otherwise so I suppose it's just fine.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 4, 2015)

Tigger said:


> I cna leave for my 24 and come back with the same dishes still in the sink and an empty dishwasher.



Thats a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## terrible one (Jul 4, 2015)

I went to college with my roommate as well, and we are on the same page with house cleaning. I love coming home to a clean house after working several days in a row.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 4, 2015)

I really wish I could move to Flagstaff. 66 degrees with a storm moving in. And Guardian Ambulance is a really great company. *sigh*


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 5, 2015)

Dear EMS Gods

Three days in a row with MCIs of 10+ patients each is a little much for my little department. Please be gentle this week and let us recover.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 6, 2015)

That feeling after taking a test thinking you completely failed... no bueno. 
On another note something happened to me that NEVER happens, driving home from class some dude passes me like I'm standing still then proceeds to cut me off and other drivers as well. Im doing about 80 and other cars around me are also. Then I saw the chippy (CHP) pull out from his spot and haul as* to pull the dude over. Yeah I was pretty happy.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 6, 2015)

Went to the DMV today to renew my Ambulance Driver Certificate. Showed up about 11:30ish, normally the line is outside the door snaking around itself a time or two, instead I walk straight inside, only a handful of people in the "get your number" line, maybe 50 minutes later my number is called, filled out a form or two, gave them $12 cash, took the written test (took the test people longer to dig out the ambulance test than it did for me to take it haha), passed it first time go, and walked out an hour or so after walking in with my temporary ADL. Shoot, sometimes it'll take an hour just to get a number, this was pretty nice. If only the DMV was always this painless and easy haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 6, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Went to the DMV today to renew my Ambulance Driver Certificate. Showed up about 11:30ish, normally the line is outside the door snaking around itself a time or two, instead I walk straight inside, only a handful of people in the "get your number" line, maybe 50 minutes later my number is called, filled out a form or two, gave them $12 cash, took the written test (took the test people longer to dig out the ambulance test than it did for me to take it haha), passed it first time go, and walked out an hour or so after walking in with my temporary ADL. Shoot, sometimes it'll take an hour just to get a number, this was pretty nice. If only the DMV was always this painless and easy haha


My last time going it took me about 5 minutes to get a number and then maybe 15 minutes to get called.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 6, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> My last time going it took me about 5 minutes to get a number and then maybe 15 minutes to get called.



Mine took about 3 hours. 30 minutes to get the number, hour 30 waiting, and about a hour for the whole testing process. Passed on the first try also. For a Tuesday (I think it was) at 0800 it sure was busy.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 6, 2015)

Our DMV here lets us check in online and gives you text message notifications. 

Last time the lady and I went we were there for a grand total of 15 minutes to change both of our addresses and to get her a new picture. 

I'm attempting to grill chicken using charcoal for the first time. I will let you know how it goes. So far so good and I only singed my eyebrows a little bit using too much lighter fluid after I lit it once and it didn't seem to light the briquettes after the fluid burned off.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh Robb, get a charcoal chimney. All the charcoal flavor, no lighter fluid needed. http://www.weber.com/weber-nation/g...ing-a-chimney-starter/using-a-chimney-starter


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 7, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Went to the DMV today to renew my Ambulance Driver Certificate. Showed up about 11:30ish, normally the line is outside the door snaking around itself a time or two, instead I walk straight inside, only a handful of people in the "get your number" line, maybe 50 minutes later my number is called, filled out a form or two, gave them $12 cash, took the written test (took the test people longer to dig out the ambulance test than it did for me to take it haha), passed it first time go, and walked out an hour or so after walking in with my temporary ADL. Shoot, sometimes it'll take an hour just to get a number, this was pretty nice. If only the DMV was always this painless and easy haha




Is an ambulance license a state requirement? Or is it a requirement of your company?  I wasn't told to get one here. I wonder if I'm supposed to.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 7, 2015)

I finally discovered Smartwool PhD socks. Finally some socks that don't hurt my feet. I was getting tired of having to stop because my danged socks were bothering my feet. Too bad they're so pricey.


----------



## Flying (Jul 7, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Is an ambulance license a state requirement? Or is it a requirement of your company?  I wasn't told to get one here. I wonder if I'm supposed to.


Requirement in CA.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 7, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Is an ambulance license a state requirement? Or is it a requirement of your company?  I wasn't told to get one here. I wonder if I'm supposed to.



Its a CA thing.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 7, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Its a CA thing.



Glad we don't have to do that here, although maybe we should.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 7, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Glad we don't have to do that here, although maybe we should.



It's a total pain in the arse.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 7, 2015)

http://www.emsworld.com/news/140268...-remove-defibrillators-from-trucks-ambulances

I am who I am.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 7, 2015)

Aprz said:


> http://www.emsworld.com/news/140268...-remove-defibrillators-from-trucks-ambulances
> 
> I am who I am.


This just amazes me. I'm quoting my Dad here, but isn't this what we pay chief officers for? Stay up on admin stuff like CPR and EMT certs? This isn't just one or two guys falling through the cracks either. Considering it was in the news months ago that CFD had so many guys without EMT certs, and they now still can't get everyone certified....



But in other news....our department is going to start a pilot program next month wherein certain BLS patients can be transported directly to an Urgent Care Center as opposed to the Emergency Department. We've got approval from the county and state, already selected, approved, and coordinated with 4 specific UCC's we will be using, and we are going through training on who can/can't go to the UCC


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 7, 2015)

Aprz said:


> http://www.emsworld.com/news/140268...-remove-defibrillators-from-trucks-ambulances
> 
> I am who I am.


Every time I start thinking nothing California EMS does can surprise me anymore they insist on proving me wrong.

How can a professional, career fire department in a large American city of 2015 not have the capability to deliver an automated shock to a cardiac arrest patient in a shockable rhythm? I mean, we are talking about AEDs that have illustrated instructions designed to be understood by elementary age children. 

What a disgrace.


----------



## Chris07 (Jul 7, 2015)

There's a reason why AED aren't standard on all BLS ambulances. The State of California makes agencies jump through tons of hoops to become an "Approved AED Provider". 

Didn't jump through the hoops? No AEDs for you.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 7, 2015)

Prime example of one of the many reasons I want to get the hell out of CA.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 7, 2015)

In different news.  My wife and I got our fit bits today!


----------



## MrJones (Jul 7, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Prime example of one of the many reasons I want to get the hell out of CA.


100 Irony Points if you move to Colorado....


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 7, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> In different news.  My wife and I got our fit bits today!




I totally rely on mine. I love it. If you keep careful track of your calorie intake, it's the best way to stay at your target weight or to lose weight.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 7, 2015)

MrJones said:


> 100 Irony Points if you move to Colorado....



No thanks haha, while yes I hope to work in a Rocky Mountain state, CO has the CA mindset which just ain't for me.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 7, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> I mean, we are talking about AEDs that have illustrated instructions designed to be understood by elementary age children.


 We're probably actually talking about Zoll or LifePack monitors with a semi-automatic mode vs. a true "follow the pretty pictures children" AED like you see out in public all the time. Thats what my agency does.


> How can a professional, career fire department in a large American city of 2015 *have a near full quarter of their members let their MINIMUM REQUIRED certifications to work expire?*


Fixed. Considering Compton FD was first in the news for having their guys working on expired certifications. http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/...ghters-without-emt-permit-20150326-story.html   This article is from March,  and 4 months later a grand total of 1 of those members managed to get renewed by now. In that article the chief is quoted as saying: "Uncertified firefighters were ordered several months ago to qualify for EMT cards by the end of May, he said" And yet, almost none of them did


> What a disgrace.


Fully agree.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 7, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> No thanks haha, while yes I hope to work in a Rocky Mountain state, CO has the CA mindset which just ain't for me.



Arizona's not bad. Guardian up in Flagstaff is a great gig.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 7, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> No thanks haha, while yes I hope to work in a Rocky Mountain state, CO has the CA mindset which just ain't for me.


No we don't!!!


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 7, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Arizona's not bad. Guardian up in Flagstaff is a great gig.



Probably going to get some flack for this, but I'm going the whole fire route. FFD is nice, I like flagstaff but first things first I can't keep procrastinating medic school. Also FYI I'm going to medic school because I want to be a medic, not because I have to be. 



Tigger said:


> No we don't!!!



Well maybe not all the same mindset, but along the lines of it. Don't get me wrong, CO is a beautiful state but some of the recent things CO has done have left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 7, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Probably going to get some flack for this, but I'm going the whole fire route. FFD is nice, I like flagstaff but first things first I can't keep procrastinating medic school. Also FYI I'm going to medic school because I have to to get a good fire job.


Fixed it for you


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 7, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Fixed it for you



Haha


----------



## Aprz (Jul 7, 2015)

Even CALEMT wants to get out of CA, lol.

Got my motorcycle license today. Went to buy a Honda CBR500, but I guess there is some sort of starter issue or something so Honda isn't allowing any sale of them right now until the parts are in and they are replaced. They said I have to wait a week or two. :[


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 7, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Even CALEMT wants to get out of CA, lol.
> 
> Got my motorcycle license today. Went to buy a Honda CBR500, but I guess there is some sort of starter issue or something so Honda isn't allowing any sale of them right now until the parts are in and they are replaced. They said I have to wait a week or two. :[



go straight for the 1000, got bored of my 600 in a couple months


----------



## Aprz (Jul 7, 2015)

I guess I am being a baby, but numerous people told me not to go above a 600 for my first bike. They said 500 was a pretty good compromise for beginner and shouldn't get bored of it too quickly. I have no experience other than the two days I rode a motorcycle in the class you take to get the DMV riding test waived.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 7, 2015)

Riding a motorcycle wont be hard if you have half a brain. The top speed is quick enough but the giddy up aint there. Talk to me in a few months


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2015)

I had a 650 twin and that was fun enough.  Unlike the inline 4 sport bikes, it had plenty of low end torque,  and a decent top end.  I miss my ninja 650


----------



## Flying (Jul 7, 2015)

Aprz said:


> I guess I am being a baby, but numerous people told me not to go above a 600 for my first bike. They said 500 was a pretty good compromise for beginner and shouldn't get bored of it too quickly. I have no experience other than the two days I rode a motorcycle in the class you take to get the DMV riding test waived.


I like how Mr. Regular puts the "start small" argument.

If your brain has anything resembling a frontal lobe, you'll be fine on a big bike.

250s and 500s are so cheap though.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 8, 2015)

The CBR500 I am trying to buy new is about $6k before tax.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jul 8, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> In different news.  My wife and I got our fit bits today!


 
Thought about getting one.  But all it would do is comfirm how lazy I can get at times.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 8, 2015)

Well my trusty steed (aka my tacoma) hit 100,000 miles today so I ordered a 3" leveling kit for it. After I placed the order for the kit I realized that my truck is in a midlife crisis haha.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm thinking about getting a gun. I want to go through all the training and such, but I have no idea what kind I should get.


----------



## exodus (Jul 8, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm thinking about getting a gun. I want to go through all the training and such, but I have no idea what kind I should get.


One that goes pew pew.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 8, 2015)

exodus said:


> One that goes pew pew.




Haha. Gee thanks. Is there a gun out there that is better suited for someone that has zero experience with guns? I shot a BB gun when I was 10. That's it for me as far as experience.


----------



## Flying (Jul 8, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Haha. Gee thanks. Is there a gun out there that is better suited for someone that has zero experience with guns? I shot a BB gun when I was 10. That's it for me as far as experience.


.22

That's all I've heard when people start giving advice to prospective gun owners.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 8, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm thinking about getting a gun. I want to go through all the training and such, but I have no idea what kind I should get.



I have the theme song from the Sopranos in my head now. "Got yourself a gun....."


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 8, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Haha. Gee thanks. Is there a gun out there that is better suited for someone that has zero experience with guns? I shot a BB gun when I was 10. That's it for me as far as experience.



Smith and Wesson .500


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## chaz90 (Jul 8, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Haha. Gee thanks. Is there a gun out there that is better suited for someone that has zero experience with guns? I shot a BB gun when I was 10. That's it for me as far as experience.


I'd look at something in 9mm if you're starting out and looking for a handgun. Easily available ammunition, reasonable prices, useful round overall, and easy to manage when shooting and learning the fundamentals. Take some classes, educate yourself on safety, and enjoy. 

.22 is great fun, but has recently been very difficult to consistently buy ammo for it.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 8, 2015)

@ViolynEMT get a S&W .500 and be a badass.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 8, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm thinking about getting a gun. I want to go through all the training and such, but I have no idea what kind I should get.


What is the intended use of your firearm? Home defense, concealed carry, plinking?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 8, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> What is the intended use of your firearm? Home defense, concealed carry, plinking?



Concealed carry. I'm being stalked.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 8, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Concealed carry. I'm being stalked.



Just being the voice of reason here, but don't you think you're taking this just a wee bit to far?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 8, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Just being the voice of reason here, but don't you think you're taking this just a wee bit to far?



I'm not posting everything that has been going on, nor will I. It was suggested I do this by a couple of people including law enforcement.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 8, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Concealed carry. I'm being stalked.


Last I heard you had a guy sending you text messages. That is far from being stalked. 

If you are really thinking about concealed carry ask yourself if you could actually pull the trigger and take a life to defend yourself. If it takes you any amount of time to think about that answer then don't carry.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 8, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> ask yourself if you could actually pull the trigger and take a life to defend yourself.



Desert beat me to it. Not trying to grill ya, but really ask yourself this.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 8, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Desert beat me to it. Not trying to grill ya, but really ask yourself this.




I will definitely think about that. I have not posted details of what has been going on. I haven't even told friends or family everything. This is something I'm mulling over. I feel vulnerable at the moment and am weighing my options.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeah, I'm not convinced this should be a reactionary decision. Regardless of the other things we don't know about, I'd humbly suggest considering making the simple changes first.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 8, 2015)

9mm. Go to the store and hold all sorts of them and pick the one that's comfortable in your hand and you feel comfortable with the safety, slide-lock and trigger.

Here's why I say 9mm. With modern ammunition technology a good self defense 9mm round will drop someone the same as a .45 will. 9mm allows for more capacity in your magazine. In a stressful situation more rounds means more chances to get one on target. 9mm is cheap so you won't be deterred from buying ammo to practice with, and you better be practicing and very comfortable with your firearm if you're going to be carrying it. 

Take a CCW class and other pistol classes even though AZ doesn't require you to. Formal instruction is your friend, provided you go to a good instructor. 

Carrying a firearm is a huge responsibility so don't take it lightly. 

My girlfriend loves her Glock 43. It's a single stack 9mm that carries 6+1 in the chamber and is easily concealed. Not the most fun fun to shoot, personally, but she loves shooting it. 

I'm partial to my Glock 19 because it's bigger but I also am bigger than her so I can conceal it where she cannot very easily.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 8, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Concealed carry. I'm being stalked.


For concealed carry, you have several options at your disposal. Many beginner shooters opt for a snub nose revolver, like the Ruger lcr, which is easier to shoot and maintain. I would recommend going out to a range and trying out different guns to see which one suits you the best. As for training, it is critical that you find a reputable facility. I will post a link to a company that I took a fighting rifle class with, and was very impressed with. 

http://tacticalresponse.com/collections/training


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 8, 2015)

I guess I am overreacting. Just kind of scary when you live alone.


----------



## Angel (Jul 9, 2015)

Meh, a gun, if you are trained properly and smart might not be a terrible thing. But of course that's a decision only you can make


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 9, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> 9mm. Go to the store and hold all sorts of them and pick the one that's comfortable in your hand and you feel comfortable with the safety, slide-lock and trigger.
> 
> Here's why I say 9mm. With modern ammunition technology a good self defense 9mm round will drop someone the same as a .45 will. 9mm allows for more capacity in your magazine. In a stressful situation more rounds means more chances to get one on target. 9mm is cheap so you won't be deterred from buying ammo to practice with, and you better be practicing and very comfortable with your firearm if you're going to be carrying it.
> 
> ...


6+1 in the chamber? I hope she's a hella of a shot.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 9, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I guess I am overreacting. Just kind of scary when you live alone.


I wouldn't say your overreacting. Carrying would be a smart thing to consider, assuming you get the proper training.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2015)

Snub nose 38spcl would be good. Especially if yoi can fire 357 mag too


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 9, 2015)

If you legitimately believe this guy will suddenly appear in person with an intent to cause you physical harm, concealed carry is a perfectly valid response IMO. After all, a restraining order is just a piece of paper, not a physical barrier. Whats your local LE response time? 6-8 minutes? I wouldn't bet my life that if he shows up and exhibits behaviors to make you call that he'll play nice and sit and wait for them to show up.....However like Desert said, you have to be ready and able to pull the trigger with full intent to kill. Not injure, not scare, but to kill. If you do not feel you can do that, than the weapon turns from a valuable tool into a dangerous liability. So I'd say get training and range time and feel comfortable with the weapon before you start carrying.


redundantbassist said:


> I wouldn't say your overreacting. Carrying would be a smart thing to consider, *assuming you get the proper training*.



Other options include OC spray or mace, perhaps a collapsible ASP? Or even a Taser (me, I'd personally prefer a ranged model vs one that requires you to touch the target). And there's nothing saying you can't carry any combination of the above.


----------



## luke_31 (Jul 9, 2015)

For when you're home a shotgun would work well also. Point in the direction you want to shoot and more likely to hit the target when you're nervous and have the adrenaline flowing.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 9, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> For when you're home a shotgun would work well also. Point in the direction you want to shoot and more likely to hit the target when you're nervous and have the adrenaline flowing.



Just out of curiosity, have you ever fired a shotgun before?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 9, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> For when you're home a shotgun would work well also. Point in the direction you want to shoot and more likely to hit the target when you're nervous and have the adrenaline flowing.


You still have to aim with a shotgun. At the distances for home defence you are not going to get much spread with the shot.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 9, 2015)

Ok, so my computer has been "100% complete with windows updates" for the past 3 hours. I tried restarting and it just goes back to the windows update screen every time. Advice?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 9, 2015)

In any case, it can't hurt to look at and try guns and get some training and practice. I don't have to decide anything immediately.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 9, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Ok, so my computer has been "100% complete with windows updates" for the past 3 hours. I tried restarting and it just goes back to the windows update screen every time. Advice?




Hold the power button down until it goes off. Leave it off for a couple of minutes. Turn it back on and it should be ok.


----------



## Household6 (Jul 9, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> For when you're home a shotgun would work well also. Point in the direction you want to shoot and more likely to hit the target when you're nervous and have the adrenaline flowing.



I agree, a 12g is a fantastic home defense weapon. It's my go to weapon. 3" buckshot rounds.. Much easier to shoot under frightening conditions than my 45 ACP or the .223..

And I can tell you , there's nothing like the "cha-chick" sound of a racking shotgun slide.. I like the 870 Winchester pump model.. easy to handle and load, decent price when they're used, it's just a darn good gun to keep in the house.


----------



## luke_31 (Jul 9, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Just out of curiosity, have you ever fired a shotgun before?


Yes. I do realize that what I said wasn't the most appropriate instruction. But the basic fundamentals apply.  A shotgun has much more leeway with aiming then a handgun would at a short distance such as in a home.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 9, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Hold the power button down until it goes off. Leave it off for a couple of minutes. Turn it back on and it should be ok.


It goes right back to the update screen. I really hope I dont have to send it back.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks, everyone, for all your help and advice. I really appreciate it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 9, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Ok, so my computer has been "100% complete with windows updates" for the past 3 hours. I tried restarting and it just goes back to the windows update screen every time. Advice?


This should help. 

//troll//


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 9, 2015)

So im sitting at my kitchen counter at 2:30 at night, staring at this POS with a powerpoint saved on it that im supposed to finish and present in about 5 hours...


----------



## Chris07 (Jul 9, 2015)

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/findbysymptom/a/windows-update-frozen.htm

Try the Boot in Safe Mode one first. If that doesn't work then try a system restore to the restore point just before the update.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 9, 2015)

I have a S&W MP shield. 9mm. Easy to handle and carry. Runs about 400 bucks.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 9, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> 6+1 in the chamber? I hope she's a hella of a shot.



She is actually. Puts some of the guys I shoot with to shame, especially shooting her gun. It might be 7 or 8+1, I can't remember as she doesn't let me load it for her but 6+1 sounds right just thinking about the size of the handle. 

There aren't a lot of options in guns that small as far as capacity. You end up trading concealability (is that a word?) for capacity.  She also carries an extra mag if not two and does reload drills every time we go shooting. She works PRN medical at the jail so she's very proactive about being able to protect herself. Only thing she needs to get better at, and she's working on it, is maintaining good SA when out and about. Other thing she has going for her is she's a very calm and collected person even in stressful situations. Granted never been in a life or death situation but before we were dating when she used to work ems I rolled on a 10-78 alarm from her unit. Showed up and her partner was losing their **** as she's just chillin, cool as a cucumber, after homeboy pulled a knife in the back of the unit.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 9, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> This should help.
> 
> //troll//


I just


Chris07 said:


> http://pcsupport.about.com/od/findbysymptom/a/windows-update-frozen.htm
> 
> Try the Boot in Safe Mode one first. If that doesn't work then try a system restore to the restore point just before the update.


I will keep trying to do that. thank you


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 9, 2015)

@ViolynEMT

A .38 snub nose is a great option like others have said as they're easy to operate, shoot, conceal and ammo is readily available and not all that expensive.

My girl chose the Glock for the trigger safety, amongst other reasons. No fiddling with a safety switch in a high-stress situation, just point it and pull the trigger. Some hate on the Glock safety mechanism, I carry with one in the tube every day and have never felt uncomfortable with the weapon. As log as you have good trigger discipline and are careful about clothing when holstering the gun it's just as safe as any other safety mechanism.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 9, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> No fiddling



Pun intended?


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 9, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> She is actually. Puts some of the guys I shoot with to shame, especially shooting her gun. It might be 7 or 8+1, I can't remember as she doesn't let me load it for her but 6+1 sounds right just thinking about the size of the handle.
> 
> There aren't a lot of options in guns that small as far as capacity. You end up trading concealability (is that a word?) for capacity.  She also carries an extra mag if not two and does reload drills every time we go shooting. She works PRN medical at the jail so she's very proactive about being able to protect herself. Only thing she needs to get better at, and she's working on it, is maintaining good SA when out and about. Other thing she has going for her is she's a very calm and collected person even in stressful situations. Granted never been in a life or death situation but before we were dating when she used to work ems I rolled on a 10-78 alarm from her unit. Showed up and her partner was losing their **** as she's just chillin, cool as a cucumber, after homeboy pulled a knife in the back of the unit.


 
My daily carry is 16+1 at 9mm and very comfortable. The XD9 is a perfect fit for someone looking for capacity and being able to conceal. 7inches long, 5.5 inches high, 1.2inches wide. Keeps me from having to carry another mag on me.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 9, 2015)

It's tough to beat a 9mm. Glock or S&W for me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 9, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> My daily carry is 16+1 at 9mm and very comfortable. The XD9 is a perfect fit for someone looking for capacity and being able to conceal. 7inches long, 5.5 inches high, 1.2inches wide. Keeps me from having to carry another mag on me.



My EDC is 15+1 in 9mm. It's a Glock 19, very similarly sized to your XD9. Women's clothing is different then men's as well as their body type so it's more difficult for them to conceal weapons that size. Not saying it's impossible but more difficult. 

If I had it my way she'd carry something with more capacity however Id rather her have something she'll consistently carry than have something she doesn't like to carry so it gets left at home a lot.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2015)

Remi said:


> It's tough to beat a 9mm. Glock or S&W for me.


I still like my Sig 2022 over the old G19 I used to have. But generally I carry my Witness that's loaded in 10mm.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 9, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Other options include OC spray or mace, perhaps a collapsible ASP? Or even a Taser (me, I'd personally prefer a ranged model vs one that requires you to touch the target). And there's nothing saying you can't carry any combination of the above.


I dont trust OC


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Aprz said:


> I guess I am being a baby, but numerous people told me not to go above a 600 for my first bike. They said 500 was a pretty good compromise for beginner and shouldn't get bored of it too quickly. I have no experience other than the two days I rode a motorcycle in the class you take to get the DMV riding test waived.






She sums my opinions up pretty quick, I however believe a 650 cap (twin motor) is about the end of the spectrum for beginner bikes.


Flying said:


> I like how Mr. Regular puts the "start small" argument.
> 
> If your brain has anything resembling a frontal lobe, you'll be fine on a big bike.
> 
> 250s and 500s are so cheap though.


I started at the higher end of the spectrum on a ninja 650. I was fine on that one, kept it pretty civilized 95% of the time. The other 5% was delinquency of some sort.
That being said, I now have the 675 that Mr regular refers to. If that was my first bike, I have no doubts that I wouldve wrecked a lot sooner than I did. I have to slightly disagree on the comments that theyd be fine on a bigger bike.
You don't just have a faster bike. You have a reduced throttle twist (often a 3/4 turn throttle to be at max), normally 4 piston brakes (which is good until you grab a handful and then stoppie), etc...
As one of my MSF put it "When you make a mistake on a beginner bike, it's going to turn around, bare teeth and snarl at you, all the while reminding you that's not a good idea. A race replica will bite you and be hundreds of feet down the road, while you're lying in a ditch on the side of the road."
Bit if an exaggeration, but that always stuck with me.


----------



## Flying (Jul 10, 2015)

I largely agree with your experience. I generally add to it that the user experience ultimately lies with the rider's maturity and talent at controlling the bike/throttle.

Aprz, has anyone made any donorcycle jokes yet?


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 10, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I guess I am overreacting. Just kind of scary when you live alone.


Just my opinion, but taking control of your safety isn't an overreaction. Yes, it is a big responsibility to ensure you are proficient with whatever weapon you choose and yes you should be willing to actually pull the trigger if you ever need to. But as far as I see it, we don't know how far someone else is willing to go or what they will do should you become a victim. I sure don't count on a criminal playing fair and being nice and I have no intention to doing so either in that type of situation, especially if that involves my little sisters. A gun is a great equalizer when it is needed, but there is no way to know if/when it will be. I view my carry gun like my insurance policy. There are some steady costs that I pay, I don't use it all the time, but I know it is always there when I need it. If nothing else, it offers peace of mind.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jul 10, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I guess I am overreacting. Just kind of scary when you live alone.


A couple days late to your post, but I have some advice of sorts.

I was stalked before. Literally. They broke into my car and stole my garage door opener. It was confirmed it was this person because they did it in front of a security camera. Actual stalking is a criminal offense. I let the PD listen to voicemails that this individual sent me, and called PD when they were following me in my car ( later is when the break in occurred) and they put a warrant out for this persons arrest. they eventually got him and took him to jail. If he comes near me/ tries to contact me, it's a felony. If the PD is concerned  to the they are telling you to carry, I am curious as to why he hasn't been arrested.

But anyways - if you pull a gun on someone , you better shoot them. Otherwise all you are doing is giving the person access to a gun ( if you don't shoot them and they take it from you). Just make sure you are arming the right person. If you aren't going to pull the trigger if necessary, don't carry.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 10, 2015)

Flying said:


> I largely agree with your experience. I generally add to it that the user experience ultimately lies with the rider's maturity and talent at controlling the bike/throttle.
> 
> Aprz, has anyone made any donorcycle jokes yet?


My grandma called and left a voice mail saying she was in total shock and that should would have to buy a black dress soon for my funeral. My aunt, uncle, and mom left a Facebook messaging saying be careful. One of my friends asked me if I was a donor.

I am a little bum that I haven't really ridden it since I bought it two days ago. I rode it home and that's it. Working for the remainder of the week amd didn't want to drive in heavy traffic across a bridge on a motorcycle.


----------



## exodus (Jul 10, 2015)

So we got our eq2b hooked back up...


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 10, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> They broke into my car and stole my garage door opener.


 
This would be grounds to get a gun. Because now the SOB has a way into your house.



exodus said:


> So we got our eq2b hooked back up...



Hell yeah, now I really want to work that shift.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jul 10, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> This would be grounds to get a gun. Because now the SOB has a way into your house.



I already had/have guns. Plural.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 10, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> I already had/have guns. Plural.



I don't doubt that haha, I meant that towards Violyn.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 10, 2015)

Well I am looking at applying to Denver Health.  Now to convince my wife.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 10, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> I already had/have guns. Plural.


Have I told you before that I like you.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 10, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Have I told you before that I like you.


someone have a crush?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 10, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> someone have a crush?


She still can't replace @Handsome Robb


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 10, 2015)

Does that mean guys will like me more if I get a gun? Or would they simply be nice "just in case"?


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 10, 2015)

First real pt in about 2 months. HR of 30. Was one more failed stick away from being paced.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 10, 2015)

Owning a gun definitely adds a few points! Unless their ego is bruised by a woman who can shoot or they are intimidated by things that make big booms....but otherwise, yes it is a plus.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 10, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> First real pt in about 2 months. HR of 30. Was one more failed stick away from being paced.


Bah. High call volume and low enough acuity that you haven't seen a sick patient for that long? What's your strategy for keeping your sanity? I feel like that would burn me up remarkably quickly.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jul 10, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Well I am looking at applying to Denver Health.  Now to convince my wife.


Last I heard from a buddy who just got hired there, they require a 1 yr minimum of experience in your current certification level to be eligible for hire.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 10, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> She still can't replace @Handsome Robb



I'm glad I'm not easily replaceable.

In other news I read Mark Owen's "No Easy Day" about the Bin Laden raid in its entirety today. Good book. First time I've read anything besides medical stuff in a while. Was very refreshing.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 10, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Bah. High call volume and low enough acuity that you haven't seen a sick patient for that long? What's your strategy for keeping your sanity? I feel like that would burn me up remarkably quickly.



Yes, and trust me I have been losing my marbles. First 5 or 6 months was all the fun stuff. Ever since then I have been wanting a new job lol.

On another note, the captions on some of these pictures on emtlife instagram are priceless.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 10, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Last I heard from a buddy who just got hired there, they require a 1 yr minimum of experience in your current certification level to be eligible for hire.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 10, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!



If you have any questions let me know, my buddy used to work for Denver before he started here.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 10, 2015)

My partner at work is finishing up his medic school (already passed national registry, he's just getting the paperwork together for his state P card) and was positively drooling at Williamson County EMS's (grammar nazis, is it "EMS's" or "EMS' "?) website before remembering he and his wife just bought a house in Riverside


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 11, 2015)

WilCo is a good place to work.

EMS is already Emergency Medical Services. So just keep it EMS would be my guess lol


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 11, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Does that mean guys will like me more if I get a gun? Or would they simply be nice "just in case"?


We will respect you more for taking your personal safety into your own hands.


----------



## Angel (Jul 11, 2015)

WASP knife?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 11, 2015)

Angel said:


> WASP knife?


Because an 11 1/2 inch knife is just so convenient to carry around lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> My partner at work is finishing up his medic school (already passed national registry, he's just getting the paperwork together for his state P card) and was positively drooling at Williamson County EMS's (grammar nazis, is it "EMS's" or "EMS' "?) website before remembering he and his wife just bought a house in Riverside


That and WilCo wants at least a year experience as a medic. I would love to work there


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 11, 2015)

Working in the Mega Gator at an event today. I'm working in a transport capable unit for the first time in a while!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 11, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Working in the Mega Gator at an event today. I'm working in a transport capable unit for the first time in a while!




Wow! The big gator finally got out of the spec ops garage. Very cool. What's going on?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 11, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Working in the Mega Gator at an event today. I'm working in a transport capable unit for the first time in a while!




I'd be stoked I got a vehicle at all. Last two freelance gigs I did, I had a big bag, portable O2, and an AED ready to grab so that I could run with them.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 11, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Wow! The big gator finally got out of the spec ops garage. Very cool. What's going on?


Nanticoke Riverfest. Just hanging out here all day with the Seaford crowd. It's pretty low key so far and people are having a good time.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 11, 2015)

Angel said:


> WASP knife?


They say to never bring a knife to a gunfight but...


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 11, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Because an 11 1/2 inch knife is just so convenient to carry around lol


Ok now I'm intrigued lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 11, 2015)

In the meantime I went out and bought pepper spray that was recommended by an LEO and I have my father's old night stick from when he was an LEO.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 12, 2015)

So I managed to get the first 12 hours of my shift covered so I could take the Orange County Fire Authority written test today. Feel like I did good, pretty confident I'll pass and move on to the interview. If (when) I do, that'll mark three FDs I have interviews lined up for (Long Beach, LA, and now OC). All three are looking at January academies...fingers crossed!

Also, I show up for the night half (1930-0730) of my shift, it's not the busiest in town. The 3 calls they already ran are about the usual daily call volume (yesterday they had one call)....and in three hours I get 4 more calls...(my partner is already half complaining of having a black cloud lol)

Oh and apparently before I arrived, earlier today they got dispatched to that nasty head on collision with a Lifeline Ambulance over in Pasadena..only to get cancelled enroute to be rerouted to a medical call, but from what they were saying (from the dispatch info and overhearing the radio) it def sounded pretty gnarly. Terrible the patient got killed..hope the crew is alright.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 12, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> In the meantime I went out and bought pepper spray that was recommended by an LEO and I have my father's old night stick from when he was an LEO.


Those are all good places to start, just remember that the use of force isn't a ladder of escalation but more like a pinwheel. You simply select the appropriate amount of force necessary to stop the threat. If you do choose to own a gun, be mindful that means you consider that the threat to YOU is potentially that of great bodily injury or death. You may only USE deadly force (of which firearms are but one means) if you are directly/imminently threatened with GBI/Deadly force. A "night stick" can easily be considered using deadly force because you easily can cause death with it. 

For home protection, I actually do NOT recommend using a shotgun. They're cumbersome in tight quarters, you still have to aim them accurately, and have a relatively limited capacity. There's a reason why short-barrel rifles, subguns, and handguns are used by SWAT teams for entry into houses... In my house, my go-to is a handgun for those times I might have to go hunting for trouble in my house to keep my family safe because two of those three aren't available to me. I'd rather get into a safe area where I know my backstops/safe directions of fire and force trouble to find me. 

If you choose to get a firearm, get good training in both legal matters and physical skill. Also, take your time to really get to know what firearms work best for you. Me? I choose a Glock 23 and a .45 cal 1911. I shoot them both equally effectively. Could I shoot a 9mm? Sure. They'll be easily adequate for the job with any decent self-defense load. For that matter, I'd be happy with a decent .38/.357 revolver. I could use my .22 for self defense, but my other firearms would be more reliable/effective at stopping the threat. 

I once had my CCW. For me, while shooting someone is the last thing I ever want to do, I will do it defensively if it ever becomes necessary. That's a choice I made. 

Getting a self defense firearm is an intensely personal choice that only you can make. What to choose is also very personal. Yes, most of my firearms are range-queens. Two are for self defense. I know them well and occasionally compete with them to keep certain skills sharp. We all have our bits of advice, but you must choose what will work best for you and your situation. The hardest thing isn't really the hardware... it's choosing to potentially end a life and getting high quality software (training) that will hopefully allow you to stop the threat without ever having to fire a shot.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 12, 2015)

I am as far from impetuous as one can get. I never do anything that carries any weight without research, much forethought and, henceforth, any accumulation of knowledge or training of any sort. I would never even think about something as important as purchasing and possibly using a gun lightly. The reason I'm even considering it is that I feel that I may be in danger and I think I would be remiss if I didn't consider all my options regarding my personal safety. I may decide that a gun is not right for me. Who knows. But I will definitely consider it and approach it extremely responsibly.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 12, 2015)

Unless she got an UTAS UTS-15. Bull pup design to keep it short and 15 rounds of screw you. However, I still agree with your point. Saddens me, because I am on a shooting team and all we do is shotgun so those are second nature for me to shoot and what I would feel most comfortable using as far as ability goes.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 12, 2015)

A good place for you to start might just to be to go to one of your local gun stores and ask about a class you could take. Learn right from the beginning and if you decide it is right for you, then take the plunge and buy whatever gun you decide is right for your needs.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 12, 2015)

I just found out that one of my relatives in Scotland is a rugby star. http://resources0.news.com.au/images/2012/11/18/1226518/887224-patrick-lambie.jpg


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 12, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> Unless she got an UTAS UTS-15. Bull pup design to keep it short and 15 rounds of screw you. However, I still agree with your point. Saddens me, because I am on a shooting team and all we do is shotgun so those are second nature for me to shoot and what I would feel most comfortable using as far as ability goes.


Last I heard the UTAS-15 had severe reliability issues (jamming every few rounds). The kel-tec KSG is a similar concept but is much more reliable. https://www.keltecweapons.com/our-guns/ksg/shotgun/


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 12, 2015)

Ah, that's the one I actually got to hold a while back. Odd looking gun, but genius design and actually feels pretty good. I don't know much about them though, I am a clay shooter so my knowledge is more in that realm.


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 12, 2015)

Mossberg 500 with bullpups unlimited conversion.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks like I have a lot or researching to do.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 13, 2015)

The only advantage a shotgun has is it generally has less penetration than nonfrangible rounds fired from a rifle or some pistols. But then again, I have a 10mm with federal jhp rounds and a Remington 870 with rifled slugs at the bedside


----------



## Gurby (Jul 13, 2015)

I feel like the good old AR-15 doesn't get enough love when people talk about home defense.  It's relatively compact, its lightweight rounds will actually penetrate less than many handgun bullets which are heavier, you get a 30-round magazine and the benefit of a red dot sight to help you put a bullet in the right place, virtually no recoil so follow-up shots are fast easy and accurate (also makes it a great option for women and/or people who don't practice as much as they should).

A rifle is awkward to maneuver around corners inside a house, so you change your strategy and play to its strengths...  If somebody broke into my house, I'd be posting up at the end of a hallway or locking the door and hiding in my bedroom behind cover with rifle pointed at the door from across the room.  A rifle is great for that - not so much for going room to room checking on things.  When I hear a bump in the night that I'm 90% sure is nothing, I grab a handgun and go investigate.  If I were to hear breaking glass, people moving around, etc, I'd grab the rifle, stay put and call 911.  Just, lord have mercy on my hearing if I ever have to shoot a 5.56 indoors...

For a new gun owner, I feel like you can't go wrong buying an AR-15 and your choice of compact (ie able to be concealed, even if you don't plan to carry) handgun in 9mm or .40s&w caliber (glock, smith and wesson M+P, etc).


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 13, 2015)

Mosin-Nagant M44 for the home-defense lols. Fireballs, armor-piercing ammunition and a bayonet/steel buttplate for face smashing. If it was good enough for Berlin '45, it's good enough for Casa Verde. 

On a serious note, my 38 Special is a viable option. Need a Glock or something too.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 13, 2015)

"Работа болт!"


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 13, 2015)

Gurby said:


> you get a 30-round magazine



Not if you live in CA


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 13, 2015)

Gurby said:


> I feel like the good old AR-15 doesn't get enough love when people talk about home defense.  It's relatively compact, its lightweight rounds will actually penetrate less than many handgun bullets which are heavier, you get a 30-round magazine and the benefit of a red dot sight to help you put a bullet in the right place, virtually no recoil so follow-up shots are fast easy and accurate (also makes it a great option for women and/or people who don't practice as much as they should).
> 
> A rifle is awkward to maneuver around corners inside a house, so you change your strategy and play to its strengths...  If somebody broke into my house, I'd be posting up at the end of a hallway or locking the door and hiding in my bedroom behind cover with rifle pointed at the door from across the room.  A rifle is great for that - not so much for going room to room checking on things.  When I hear a bump in the night that I'm 90% sure is nothing, I grab a handgun and go investigate.  If I were to hear breaking glass, people moving around, etc, I'd grab the rifle, stay put and call 911.  Just, lord have mercy on my hearing if I ever have to shoot a 5.56 indoors...
> 
> For a new gun owner, I feel like you can't go wrong buying an AR-15 and your choice of compact (ie able to be concealed, even if you don't plan to carry) handgun in 9mm or .40s&w caliber (glock, smith and wesson M+P, etc).



I like the idea of the red dot. That would potentially put the fear of God into someone. Could be a deterrent in and of itself.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 13, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I like the idea of the red dot. That would potentially put the fear of God into someone. Could be a deterrent in and of itself.



A red dot is a sight you put on a gun. I think you're thinking of a laser/ light combo type of attachment.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 13, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I like the idea of the red dot. That would potentially put the fear of God into someone. Could be a deterrent in and of itself.



Some may disagree with me but you're not buying a gun as a deterrent...you don't rack a shotgun to scare someone away, you keep it loaded so all you have to do is click off the safety and protect yourself. Same goes for pointing a laser at someone that's mounted on a rifle.

If you're pulling a firearm and pointing it at someone who's in your home you need to be ready and willing to pull the trigger and take someone's life to defend your own. 

Personally if someone was in my house they wouldn't have time to notice the laser dot on them.

I used to think about it from the scare tactic angle however after lots of talking, reading and training it's changed my position on it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 13, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I like the idea of the red dot. That would potentially put the fear of God into someone. Could be a deterrent in and of itself.


As @CALEMT said a red dot is a sight that attaches to a gun. It displays a red dot on a glass screen so that you can see where you shot will go. It does not project light onto the target. 

You can get a laser light attachment that will fit on some guns with mounting rails (normally not found or carried on CCW). Those do project a dot onto the target that is visible.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 13, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Some may disagree with me but you're not buying a gun as a deterrent...you don't rack a shotgun to scare someone away, you keep it loaded so all you have to do is click off the safety and protect yourself. Same goes for pointing a laser at someone that's mounted on a rifle.
> 
> If you're pulling a firearm and pointing it at someone who's in your home you need to be ready and willing to pull the trigger and take someone's life to defend your own.
> 
> ...




I realize that I have to be prepared to shoot to kill. I'm being extremely diligent in this process. I'm the type of person that approaches things responsibly and with much research, training, knowledge, forethought,etc............ I was responding to Gurby's suggestion of a gun. Kind of joking with him. I am not taking any of this lightly. Seriously.
Hell, I may end up not getting one at all.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 13, 2015)

I would probably be most comfortable with a carbine length AR platform for personal home defense. Why? Because I've spent the last 8 years training with an M4 oftentimes specifically for CQB/Room clearing 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not some high speed door kicking Tier 1 secret squirrel, but overall I feel I have more actual training carrying one through close quarters than many who opine online about this (I'm not thinking any of you guys here like that, but your typical Internet hero airsofter lol)


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 13, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Not if you live in CA


That's why I wouldn't go to commiefornia on a bet.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 13, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> "Работа болт!"


I know enough Russian to read this, but not understand it. Translation?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 13, 2015)

Wearing two hats this week, cadre and student. Got roasted today doing shooting drills in 98 degree heat... I do love my team though


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 13, 2015)

Sounds fun, what for exactly?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 13, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> Sounds fun, what for exactly?


We're putting on a pilot tac medic class. We thought a lot of the programs we'd been through either had poor information, or information not applicable to us. So our PD, SWAT, and EMS teams came together to put together a 5 day class (will probably be 6 day next year).


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 13, 2015)

Sounds interesting. And smart to tailor it to your needs and improve on things that don't seem to be working. Tossed around trying that out after the military, but I am kind of leaning towards PA. Who knows though. Still seems like a awesome experience.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 14, 2015)

"Work the bolt!" On a Mosin to fire again.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 14, 2015)

Ah, gotcha. болт will be easy to remember.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 14, 2015)

It looks like "60 pi tea" toe


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 14, 2015)

Holy hell. I forgot how long driving for 14 hours felt. Safely in Seabrook, TX for the night. Testing tomorrow afternoon for CLEMC


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm wanting to go down to Long Beach to visit a station and talk with the crew, you know what with my interview with LBFD coming up and all. But they don't publish station phone numbers online, so I guess I should just show up with a box of treats?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 14, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> I'm wanting to go down to Long Beach to visit a station and talk with the crew, you know what with my interview with LBFD coming up and all. But they don't publish station phone numbers online, so I guess I should just show up with a box of treats?



Donuts make a good impression.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 14, 2015)

Brought in some ice cream, got me 10 min with one of their FFs before everyone was gone on  calls (when I walked in they had the engine, truck, and rescue all in quarters lol) teach me to visit the big downtown station..


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 14, 2015)

Wow, so I just learned that a firefighter I worked with last season had a widow maker (tree branch) fall on him. I guess he's in the hospital with a couple broken vertebra, broken ribs, and bruised internal organs. That made by day go from pretty damn good to pretty damn crappy.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 14, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Wow, so I just learned that a firefighter I worked with last season had a widow maker (tree branch) fall on him. I guess he's in the hospital with a couple broken vertebra, broken ribs, and bruised internal organs. That made by day go from pretty damn good to pretty damn crappy.




No bueno. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 14, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Wow, so I just learned that a firefighter I worked with last season had a widow maker (tree branch) fall on him. I guess he's in the hospital with a couple broken vertebra, broken ribs, and bruised internal organs. That made by day go from pretty damn good to pretty damn crappy.


Widow makers are never good news. I know a couple of people who have had very close calls.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 14, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Widow makers are never good news. I know a couple of people who have had very close calls.



Yeah widow makers and snags were preached to me last year and luckily my injuries were mostly bad luck (sliced my hand pretty bad on an axe, a couple rolled ankles and the occasional rattler). I never really got myself into a predicament, I was an aggressive firefighter but I knew when to let off the "gas" and look up, look down and look around. Sucks major *insert expletive* for something like this to happen to a old coworker and friend but at least he's alive and I'm thankful for that.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 14, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> I'm wanting to go down to Long Beach to visit a station and talk with the crew, you know what with my interview with LBFD coming up and all. But they don't publish station phone numbers online, so I guess I should just show up with a box of treats?


Bring pizza with your resume taped to the pizza box.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 15, 2015)

Or cut a hole in the box and put your oh wait...I can't say that on here 

Probably wouldn't help your cause either.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 15, 2015)

Yeah even though the phone number isn't published online, the attitude inside the station was def. along the vein of "Why didn't you call?? You should've called....well you brought us some ice cream so we'll spare you someone for a few minutes..." up until I mentioned I was in the Army and then the tone was like "Damn we just got a call, hey here's my cell phone number, call me so we can chat again, we'll get you dialed in for the interview" But fortunately I also got the station phone numbers as well, so after they took off on their call, I called another station and much more formally got a visit scheduled with the station captain, so hopefully that'll go a bit smoother lol


@CALEMT, that's terrible, here's wishing for a speedy recovery for your buddy


----------



## Tigger (Jul 15, 2015)

This day can end. 

Six hours of poorly put together training (handed down by the medical director's hospital network).
I lost my awesome new Fenix flashlight.
And a patient complained to the local hospital that I spent the entire transfer talking crap about said hospital despite the fact that the patient complained about her care for the entire transport and I was merely agreeing with her often inaudible ramblings. The patient also identified me as the "scraggly one."


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 15, 2015)

Had one of the most challenging patients of my career recently. Hemoglobin 5, Ph 6.8, Lactate 20, hypothermic and coagulopathic.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 15, 2015)

9D4 said:


> Mossberg 500 with bullpups unlimited conversion.



I love my KSG. 







And my most recent purchase


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 15, 2015)

Spent a pretty penny on that SCAR. 556 or 762? Looks like 762


----------



## exodus (Jul 15, 2015)

Your guns cost more than my car.


----------



## Clare (Jul 15, 2015)

Had a young pt tonight, listened to what they had to say, some of it wasn't very good, they were pretty depressed and a bit lost.  

Within ten minutes of talking with this bloke he said he felt miles better because somebody who wasn't related to him seemed to care. 

That was really nice because it's a real tragedy in my book to see young, otherwise fit and healthy people struck down from grasping all life has to offer because of some mental illness.  And yet, some people would have just looked at this guy and said "there is nothing wrong with him" because he was not physically injured or sick in any way, his disease process was entirely in his mind.  

Oh well, if I make it as a Psychiatrist, I can kick their bottom for doing so!


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 15, 2015)

Chase said:


> I love my KSG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hubba hubba...


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 15, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Spent a pretty penny on that SCAR. 556 or 762? Looks like 762



7.62, SCAR 17. I love the SCAR however can't really see myself buying a 5.56 for the cost over an AR. Unless I had tons of money laying around and I could SBR it. They look damn good SBR'd







exodus said:


> Your guns cost more than my car.



I have since added a nightforce scope to the SCAR. When I add up all I have spent on that guy, let alone my entire collection, I do cry a little lol

The SCAR cost more than my motorcycle that is for sure. I just bought this 2004 Buell Xb12s Lightning as well. I could have bought a Ducati like I always dreamed if I sold the SCAR.






There has been a lot of overtime and bonus at my job these past few months...Yay Nursing!


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jul 15, 2015)

Chase said:


> Had one of the most challenging patients of my career recently. Hemoglobin 5, Ph 6.8, Lactate 20, hypothermic and coagulopathic.


Trauma triad of death!!! Did the pt. survive?


----------



## terrible one (Jul 15, 2015)

Got paid, en route Vegas


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 15, 2015)

Chase said:


> I love my KSG.


I already had a Mossberg that was gifted to me for Christmas one year from my grandma (yep. Thats the type of grandmother I had.)
Thats the only reason I purchased the conversion. Plus, more common guns like Mossbergs I can get real cheap, my family owns a franchise of pawn shops in the Cottonwood/ Prescott area. They'll sell me anything at cost, which on used guns... Well. It's nowhere near market value ha. 

I dig the Buell. I almost bought a Blast for my first bike. You don't want a Duc anyways. I borrowed a hypermotard when I put the Triumph down from one of my reallly generous friends. Had it a month. Had to tow it into the shop twice for repairs.
 Don't get me wrong, fun as hell. But a pain.

I've got the itch for a new vehicle right now, too. I really want to buy another 4th gen LS camaro/ firebird. I keep ending up looking at Miatas though... I love the little things, just don't know if I want to deal with all those hairdresser and other jokes against my masculinity all the time. 
I want a Honda Grom 125, as well. I decided one of two things will happen. I get this job with FD; buy a Grom. I finish my enlistment paperwork; buy a Grom.
Seems reasonable to me. Hahahah


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 15, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Trauma triad of death!!! Did the pt. survive?



For about 10 hours which is longer than I expected. Made it to the OR and back. Ended on .04 vaso, 150 of levo, and 10 of epi with frequent push dose epi, bicarb, and calcium. 15+ units of blood products. Unfortunately was in irreversible shock and not too much left to do.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 15, 2015)

Chase said:


> For about 10 hours which is longer than I expected. Made it to the OR and back. Ended on .04 vaso, 150 of levo, and 10 of epi with frequent push dose epi, bicarb, and calcium. 15+ units of blood products. Unfortunately was in irreversible shock and not too much left to do.



I used to work in a SICU where we had a lot of really, really sick liver transplant patients. 

Our unofficial motto was "All I need is an epi drip, a level-1, and a cooler of blood......and I can keep anyone alive. For a while."


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 15, 2015)

Clare said:


> That was really nice because it's a real tragedy in my book to see young, otherwise fit and healthy people struck down from grasping all life has to offer because of some mental illness.  And yet, some people would have just looked at this guy and said "there is nothing wrong with him" because he was not physically injured or sick in any way, his disease process was entirely in his mind.



Hate seeing stuff like this, I know of a few people with those depression. Always hated hearing people (family mostly) judge my ex about these struggles. Have heard more than once about how she "had issues", yet no one really ever got to know her beyond that. Disappoints me to see people let something like depression be what defines someone else in their eyes and not who they are beyond all that....especially when they don't realize how bad those opinions can tear that person down even more.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 15, 2015)

Remi said:


> I used to work in a SICU where we had a lot of really, really sick liver transplant patients.
> 
> Our unofficial motto was "All I need is an epi drip, a level-1, and a cooler of blood......and I can keep anyone alive. For a while."



Pretty much. It was the first time I used a level 1, we never use them in the unit. And we rarely use Epi drips let alone at 10mcg


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 15, 2015)

One of our own from this site had surgery this morning. Send good vibes westward.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 16, 2015)

Wow... I can't believe that guy made that post in the employment section.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 16, 2015)

Austin is way to liberal for my brain.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 16, 2015)

Ohhhh!!!! I see new tabs on the EMT life page!  Who all is excited about the "JOBS", "AGENCIES", and "SCHOOLS" tabs?


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 16, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Ohhhh!!!! I see new tabs on the EMT life page!  Who all is excited about the "JOBS", "AGENCIES", and "SCHOOLS" tabs?


Not me. I hate my job, I hate my agency, and I hated going to school.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jul 16, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Not me. I hate my job, I hate my agency, and I hated going to school.


Well aren't you just a ray of sunshine.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 16, 2015)

50mcg Fent for everyone!!!


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 17, 2015)

HA


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 17, 2015)

Safe to say now.. Looks like I'm moving to the Texas gulf coast region. Was extended an offer from an agency southeast of Houston and I accepted it.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jul 17, 2015)

I tried to click on Jobs, Agencies, and School and I got an error code. Anyone else??


----------



## Flying (Jul 17, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> I tried to click on Jobs, Agencies, and School and I got an error code. Anyone else??


"Coming Soon"


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 17, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Well aren't you just a ray of sunshine.


I believe you failed to recognize sarcasm.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jul 17, 2015)

I want to go to Outside Lands so bad this year!! Sam Smith, Elton John, Kendrick Lamar, George Erza.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 17, 2015)

Chase said:


> Had one of the most challenging patients of my career recently. Hemoglobin 5, Ph 6.8, Lactate 20, hypothermic and coagulopathic.


I just caught up on things... All I can say is "Yikes..."


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 17, 2015)

Chase said:


> I love my KSG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mighty fine collection you got there! That SCAR definitely has got me drooling...


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 17, 2015)

Being a part time employee can be so frustrating when you're only available certain days and you don't pick up a single shift.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 18, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> I tried to click on Jobs, Agencies, and School and I got an error code. Anyone else??


Yes, we'll be sharing some information about those links in the near future.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 18, 2015)

I forgot how annoying it was looking for housing when you live in another state...


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 18, 2015)

The downtown grind tonight.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 18, 2015)

4 door sedan going 60mph vs the side of a fire engine weighing around 36,000lbs

The fire engine always wins


----------



## exodus (Jul 18, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> 4 door sedan going 60mph vs the side of a fire engine weighing around 36,000lbs
> 
> The fire engine always wins


I think the palm tree won though.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 18, 2015)

exodus said:


> I think the palm tree won though.


The first palm tree lost. The second tree stopped it lol


----------



## EMT2015 (Jul 19, 2015)

Went on a 13 mile hike yesterday = so sore, can barely move.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jul 19, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> I believe you failed to recognize sarcasm.





Sarcasm is my first language.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jul 19, 2015)

I did a stand by for "slide the city". 




Most entertaining standby ever.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 19, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Sarcasm is my first language.



I'm from NY. Sounds normal to me.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 19, 2015)

Ran 1 call last night and slept for a solid 3 hours. Yeah it was a good night.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 19, 2015)

Ran zero calls last night and slept for a solid eight hours!  #grinz

Plenty busy during the day, I earned it dammit!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 19, 2015)

The tenants renting my house have driven me to the decision to sell. I've had enough. Being a landlord sucks.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 19, 2015)

How much and where?  If you can hook me up with a job that would be good too.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 19, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> How much and where?  If you can hook me up with a job that would be good too.



It's in Sussex County. So, good system. Very close to Kent, too. So, there's a couple of job options. (Hell, if you work on Kent's KM8 truck, it's less than 15 minutes from the house!)


----------



## MMiz (Jul 19, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> The tenants renting my house have driven me to the decision to sell. I've had enough. Being a landlord sucks.



I say you keep the house and we start an ΕΜΤΛΙΦΕ fraternity.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 19, 2015)

I should sell it to the county and they can rent it to new medics.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 19, 2015)

Guess I'm calling Sussex tomorrow to get an application...  Wife is not thrilled but she didn't say no!


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 19, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Guess I'm calling Sussex tomorrow to get an application...  Wife is not thrilled but she didn't say no!


Outstanding!! Definitely do a few days of ride alongs and come take a look around the area first, but you know that. The WA-DE pipeline remains alive and well I see...


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 19, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> The tenants renting my house have driven me to the decision to sell. I've had enough. Being a landlord sucks.


Do you still own the one on Bradford too or did you grow even more tired of being a landlord x2?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 19, 2015)

Yep. We still own Bradford too. :/ That's now handed by a decent property management company, so it's very low stress. I'm ready to be done with rentals.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 19, 2015)

Flights are expensive.  I will definitely have to come and do a ride along and wander around Delaware.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 19, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Flights are expensive.  I will definitely have to come and do a ride along and wander around Delaware.



Fly to philly and rent a car.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 19, 2015)

Might just be the time of year but not much cheaper.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 19, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> ...The WA-DE pipeline remains alive and well I see...


And hopefully DE left a good impression about TCC medics!


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 19, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Flights are expensive.  I will definitely have to come and do a ride along and wander around Delaware.



You'll note that Delaware recently became the only state without commercial air travel. We're number one!!

Philly and Baltimore are about the same distance. Dulles or Reagan National are slightly farther, but easily doable if you get a better deal somehow. It should get a bit cheaper in the fall, but hopefully you get to see summer here at some point to observe maximum craziness.


----------



## Chris07 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think NYC has a more broken EMS system than Southern California. I'm not sure how to feel. If it's true I can't claim to be apart of the worst EMS system in the country anymore .


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 20, 2015)

Yay it's my birthday! Why does 27 feel so old?? And of course my birthday weekend is my drill weekend as well. It promised to be a pretty fun one. 4 days, 3 in the field shooting and 3 Airborne operations (jumping out of a plane) First off, when we tried to drive thru the Cajon Pass on Friday we found it completely shut down due to a wildfire that not only crossed the road, but burned up multiple vehicles on the 15 fwy in the pass. Yikes. We ended up going around through the Yucca Valley, and with traffic, turned our original 3, 3 1/2 hour drive into more like 7 hours. Then the weather decided that the only 4 days it'll rain this year, it'll not just rain, but dump thunderstorms on top of us all 4 days we were out lol. While we managed to shoot just fine, and slept inside of the vans we drove up in (which was actually more comfortable than it sounds lol), it seemed like we had a break in the weather just in time for our jumps. Got all the Pre jump stuff done, parachutes issued and rigged up, he'll we were actively loading the aircraft when they cancelled all the jumps because the thunderstorms moved in to close (this after the Air Force removed to move the time line forward to try and beat said weather). 

Ah well, at least it was a decently action filled weekend full of interesting stuff to talk about lol


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 20, 2015)

Even though part of my brain questions the jumping out of a perfectly good plane, I am hoping to be able to do all that in a few years. Looks like fun once you get the first one out of the way.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 20, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> And hopefully DE left a good impression about TCC medics!



I will admit I had to do a whole lot of extra work on my own to make up for the lack of 12 lead knowledge.

And they hated me, but loved WA medics. There's 3 or 4 others that came after me.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 20, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Why does 27 feel so old??


Wait till you turn 37.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 20, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Yay it's my birthday! Why does 27 feel so old?? And of course my birthday weekend is my drill weekend as well. It promised to be a pretty fun one. 4 days, 3 in the field shooting and 3 Airborne operations (jumping out of a plane) First off, when we tried to drive thru the Cajon Pass on Friday we found it completely shut down due to a wildfire that not only crossed the road, but burned up multiple vehicles on the 15 fwy in the pass. Yikes. We ended up going around through the Yucca Valley, and with traffic, turned our original 3, 3 1/2 hour drive into more like 7 hours. Then the weather decided that the only 4 days it'll rain this year, it'll not just rain, but dump thunderstorms on top of us all 4 days we were out lol. While we managed to shoot just fine, and slept inside of the vans we drove up in (which was actually more comfortable than it sounds lol), it seemed like we had a break in the weather just in time for our jumps. Got all the Pre jump stuff done, parachutes issued and rigged up, he'll we were actively loading the aircraft when they cancelled all the jumps because the thunderstorms moved in to close (this after the Air Force removed to move the time line forward to try and beat said weather).
> 
> Ah well, at least it was a decently action filled weekend full of interesting stuff to talk about lol




Happy Birthday!!! I heard that all that rain shut I-10 down around Quartzite. Something like 4 inches of rain in an hour and a half?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 20, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Happy Birthday!!! I heard that all that rain shut I-10 down around Quartzite. Something like 4 inches of rain in an hour and a half?



More like desert center.  

http://www.kesq.com/news/bridge-collapses-on-i10-in-desert-center-traps-vehicle/34247286


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 20, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> More like desert center.
> 
> http://www.kesq.com/news/bridge-collapses-on-i10-in-desert-center-traps-vehicle/34247286


Bridge collapse is nothing, we can use the other near by roads to get around it... oh wait, there are none lol. 

What's bad is that we are totally cut off from our response area in desert center. Hopefully no one has to call 911 there for a couple of months.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 20, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Bridge collapse is nothing, we can use the other near by roads to get around it... oh wait, there are none lol.
> 
> What's bad is that we are totally cut off from our response area in desert center. Hopefully no one has to call 911 there for a couple of months.



I'm just glad that I'm not covering Blythe. That would be a hassle trying to get back to the valley.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 20, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Bridge collapse is nothing, we can use the other near by roads to get around it... oh wait, there are none lol.
> 
> What's bad is that we are totally cut off from our response area in desert center. Hopefully no one has to call 911 there for a couple of months.



I heard that the only alternate route is to go up to Parker and then somehow to Palm Springs. Is westbound still open?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 20, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I heard that the only alternate route is to go up to Parker and then somehow to Palm Springs. Is westbound still open?



Eastbound and Westbound is shut down the alternative route is through quartzite on the 95 to El Centro then up the 86. The other I forgot the roads but you end up on the 62 coming out of Yucca Valley. 

This was copied and pasted from the news article. Motorists were advised to avoid I-10 travel and use detour routes such as Arizona Route 95 to Interstate 40 or Interstate 8 to State Route 111 to Route 86 to get around the closure


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 20, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Bridge collapse is nothing, we can use the other near by roads to get around it... oh wait, there are none lol.
> 
> What's bad is that we are totally cut off from our response area in desert center. Hopefully no one has to call 911 there for a couple of months.



Thats what helosuckers are for


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 20, 2015)

Hmm Cath lab job open. Not sure if I am ready to give up ICU full time tho. I am sure CCL would be fun but would probably get repetitive.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 20, 2015)

Who could hate you DE?  And yeah.  I feel very behind on my 12 lead knowledge.  I did call Sussex, they said they were going to email me my application... still no email.  Maybe I will call again tomorrow?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 20, 2015)

In other news... I may have to decide between a company with amazing benefits but only does IFT with some "sloppy seconds 911" or a company that does primary 911 and IFT's but not as good benefits and is a long drive (2-3 hours).  Why is this such a hard choice.


----------



## exodus (Jul 20, 2015)

Do the primary 911 and move. Your'e a medic, so 911 is your end goal anyway right? You will lose all your skills in the IFT job.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 21, 2015)

Do the 911 and get the "new medic jitters" out.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 21, 2015)

That is kind of what I'm thinking.  Wife an I are discussing this.  Interview for the 911 gig tomorrow.  So hopefully I will know in a few weeks.


----------



## exodus (Jul 21, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> That is kind of what I'm thinking.  Wife an I are discussing this.  Interview for the 911 gig tomorrow.  So hopefully I will know in a few weeks.


You're not going to stay at the IFT more than a year or two anyway while you wait for a legit EMS job either. So as far as retirement and benefits, it isn't a *huge* deal.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jul 21, 2015)

exodus said:


> You will lose all your skills in the IFT job.



I very strongly disagree with that statement. 


There are things you see in IFT that you don't typically see in the 911 field. I have noticed that  a 911 job keeps your practical skills sharp. But transfers keep your mental skills sharp. Have you ever bothered to read patients paperwork during a transfer? I learned some pretty cool stuff when I did IFT that I would not of been exposed to if I went straight into 911. Pathology being a huge one. In a 911 setting, you see acute effects. In a transfer, you are exposed to more of the chronic effects. 

Granted I am a 911 medic currently and it is a lot more fun, but I honestly learned more NEW information as an advanced scope transfer medic. I learn as a 911 medic too, but not on the same level.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 21, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Who could hate you DE?  And yeah.  I feel very behind on my 12 lead knowledge.  I did call Sussex, they said they were going to email me my application... still no email.  Maybe I will call again tomorrow?



Let me rephrase that. The senior staff loved me. The lazy "we've always done it that way" medics didn't like me very much. I'm a tiny bit opinionated, and I spent the previous 20 years building cohesive teams out of diverse groups of workers and streamlining bloated operations. So, it was pretty frustrating at times. It was difficult to go from being The Boss to simply being a number, which is the primary reason I let myself be recruited back to an operations management position in my previous industry. 

It's a fine place to work as a medic. Good medicine and they spare no expense. And a much better place to work than any private. And no firefighter BS.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 21, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> That is kind of what I'm thinking.  Wife an I are discussing this.  Interview for the 911 gig tomorrow.  So hopefully I will know in a few weeks.



If this is the 911 job we talked about, you'll do a fair amount of ALS level IFT, too.


----------



## triemal04 (Jul 21, 2015)

Given some of the recent threads I think it's time for a little sing along.  Everyone follow along to the tune of "Rawhide."

Trollin' trollin' trollin'

Keep trollin', trollin', trollin',
Though they're disapprovin'
Keep them trolls postin'...Trollin'!
Don't try to understand 'em
Soon we'll be laughing in disgust.
Boy my heart's calculatin'
My detestation will be waitin', be waiting at the end of the thread.

Move 'em on, shut 'em down,
Shut 'em down, move 'em out,
Move 'em on, shut 'em down...Trollin'!
Shake yer head, ride 'em in
Ride 'em in, shake yer head,
Cut 'em out, ride 'em in...Trollin'!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 21, 2015)

LMFAO

That's a good one.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 21, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Eastbound and Westbound is shut down the alternative route is through quartzite on the 95 to El Centro then up the 86. The other I forgot the roads but you end up on the 62 coming out of Yucca Valley.
> 
> This was copied and pasted from the news article. Motorists were advised to avoid I-10 travel and use detour routes such as Arizona Route 95 to Interstate 40 or Interstate 8 to State Route 111 to Route 86 to get around the closure


Sheesh. That's wild. Stay safe ya'll.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 21, 2015)

Did somebody say 12 lead?


----------



## EMT2015 (Jul 21, 2015)

So having to write about what you want to do for a career is so boring, especially when you already know what you want to do.  The best part is that I can't use my career already. UGH. #schoolwork #collegestudentproblems


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 21, 2015)

I hate filling out applications. Wish me luck on the latest.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 21, 2015)

So today in A/P I learned about 1st, 2nd, and 3rd degree AV blocks. I must say interesting stuff.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 21, 2015)

So you went over the anatomy of the heart today then?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 21, 2015)

Aprz said:


> So you went over the anatomy of the heart today then?



Yup.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh lovely, just got word that my grandpa was taken to an ER earlier for "rapid heart rate and irregular breathing" :/


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 21, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Oh lovely, just got word that my grandpa was taken to an ER earlier for "rapid heart rate and irregular breathing" :/




Thoughts and good vibes and prayers, if you're comfortable with that.


----------



## exodus (Jul 21, 2015)

Just finished re-submitting my FAFSA and requested information from a few schools for pursuing a BS/AS in aviation.  Going to need to re-take my SAT's though because it's been so long...

School I want to go to is only ~50k for 4 years for a BS and a CPL with the ratings.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hobo, K2, toe pain, hobo, hobo, hobo, K2.

Basically what my typical day looks like. Would say 90% of this systems calls are from the homeless. 

If you ask the homeless what brought them to Austin. "Everyone treats us like royalty here." or "Got in trouble in another city and they bought me a one way bus ticket to Austin, because they wont do anything about it."


----------



## Aprz (Jul 22, 2015)

I've been stressed about getting 7/30th off. The NREMT psychomotor exam is on 7/31, but there is a practice day the day before that. Turns out I might have enough PTO to have that day off! I just requested it off so we'll see.


----------



## Clare (Jul 22, 2015)

Making a foray into the world of dating and relationships.  

Eek I am so freaked out!


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 22, 2015)

Clare said:


> Making a foray into the world of dating and relationships.
> 
> Eek I am so freaked out!


Go get 'em Tiger!


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 22, 2015)

While precepting in the ER, the report from a medic crew (shortened to hit the main points): "The patients was found unresponsive, tachypneic, and had dilated pupils. We have no idea why the 6mg of narcan didn't wake him up."

That, students, is the medic you do not want to emulate.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 22, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> While precepting in the ER, the report from a medic crew (shortened to hit the main points): "The patients was found unresponsive, tachypneic, and had dilated pupils. We have no idea why the 6mg of narcan didn't wake him up."
> 
> That, students, is the medic you do not want to emulate.









Me smart paramedic. Me take classes and now professional ambulance driver. If first dose peach colored box not work, me push another peach colored box. If that not work, me try another. Me keep going, but we stop at hospital first.


----------



## Clare (Jul 22, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Go get 'em Tiger!



But, but, but I have very little idea what on earth I am doing. 

Not like there is a section in  the CPGs for this or that I can just ring up for advice! 

In some ways I am oh so mature and experienced, and in others, so, so, so not.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 22, 2015)

Clare said:


> But, but, but I have very little idea what on earth I am doing.
> 
> Not like there is a section in  the CPGs for this or that I can just ring up for advice!
> 
> In some ways I am oh so mature and experienced, and in others, so, so, so not.



Join the club haha


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 22, 2015)

Figures. I don't return for the 2015 fire season and the unit (county) I worked in last year has a 430 acre fire burning in the area where my engine would have been part of the initial attack.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 23, 2015)

Clare said:


> Making a foray into the world of dating and relationships.
> 
> Eek I am so freaked out!


Be yourself. Be nervous. Have fun. Just don't try to put on an act. Guys can tell just as well as girls. Eventually you'll find someone that just clicks with you. If it turns into a friendship, great. If it becomes more, that's great too.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 23, 2015)

Look, Ma. No hands.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jul 23, 2015)

Ohhh, I love those gurneys!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 23, 2015)

Going through my closet to move and I found an old college shirt that I wabt to make copies of tbe back and give them out to some of the volunteer departments I've run with.


----------



## Clare (Jul 23, 2015)

Oooh Stryker Powerpro.  I am jealous.  They are not used as we cannot afford them (they are very expensive).


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 23, 2015)

Clare said:


> Making a foray into the world of dating and relationships.
> 
> Eek I am so freaked out!


Shoot... Feel you there Clare. I'm 31, and haven't the slightest clue where to begin. It's been at least 2.5 years since my last relationship, or the thought of dating... Hahahaha.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 23, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Look, Ma. No hands.



Is that a huge *** lifted ambulance in the background?


----------



## Angel (Jul 23, 2015)

online dating is not the way to go! ive tried a couple of the popular dating sites, you know, swiping, and fishing and its basically just grown ups who want to hook up. if thats your thing then youre in luck, if not...its just a barrage of messages and body parts.

on another note...im like 85% decided to go to nursing school. im short 1 pre req from applying...maybe one day ill be an NP but for now, i just want to live comfortably.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 23, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Is that a huge *** lifted ambulance in the background?


Yes. I want some pics and info on that beast!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 23, 2015)

Holy crap I didnt notice that till he said something. That's awesome


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 23, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Holy crap I didnt notice that till he said something. That's awesome



Thats the first thing I noticed... its my inner redneck...


----------



## Tigger (Jul 23, 2015)

Sunsets. Are. Rad.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 23, 2015)

Dude I really like that second one


----------



## EMT2015 (Jul 23, 2015)

WOW!!! So pretty!!!!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 23, 2015)

Being out of work due to injury sucks... Looks like I'm out until at least the 10th.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 23, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Sunsets. Are. Rad.





TransportJockey said:


> Dude I really like that second one



If the photography guru (TransportJockey) really likes a photo, then you know you did good.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 24, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> View attachment 2182
> 
> 
> Look, Ma. No hands.


 
best.invention.ever.

have them on almost all our trucks


----------



## Tigger (Jul 24, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Dude I really like that second one


It's amazing what the iPhone can do. No filters or anything, just getting the truck lined up in the light right was all it took.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 24, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> best.invention.ever.
> 
> have them on almost all our trucks




Today was the first time I ever saw/used them.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 24, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Is that a huge *** lifted ambulance in the background?


It is indeed.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 24, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Being out of work due to injury sucks... Looks like I'm out until at least the 10th.



Good thing you have good friends that keep bugging you.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 24, 2015)

I just love it when the Army puts me on orders for 3 1/2 weeks....starting in a week and a half. Although my department probably loves it more than me, the training mission actually sounds like its gonna be pretty fun lol

Also, wish me luck, I've got my LAFD Oral Interview tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Aprz (Jul 24, 2015)

I thought EMTLife was a dating website?


----------



## COmedic17 (Jul 24, 2015)

Aprz said:


> I thought EMTLife was a dating website?


That would make a very entertaining TV show


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 24, 2015)

People need to stop shooting each other. This is getting old.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 24, 2015)

Aprz said:


> I thought EMTLife was a dating website?





COmedic17 said:


> That would make a very entertaining TV show


That would probably best be imagined as a cross between the following:

The Bachelor
Mother, Juggs, and Speed
The Price is Right
Judge Judy
The Newlywed Game
and...
The Gong Show
It would certainly be highly entertaining!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 24, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> That would probably best be imagined as a cross between the following:
> 
> The Bachelor
> Mother, Juggs, and Speed
> ...


And then a couple episodes of Maury about 9 months after the TV show started.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 24, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> And then a couple episodes of Maury about 9 months after the TV show started.


You pretty much read my mind...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 24, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> People need to stop shooting each other. This is getting old.


Agreed... Such a senseless act. Speedy recovery to those in injured in Louisiana, and RIP to the dead, except the scumbag coward shooter.

I carry at all times when I'm out and about (when I'm in my state). I'm not going to be a senseless victim.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 24, 2015)

Tigger said:


> View attachment 2184
> 
> Sunsets. Are. Rad.


I know where you work now. Lol thank you Facebook


CALEMT said:


> If the photography guru (TransportJockey) really likes a photo, then you know you did good.


Heh thank you, but im just lucky with the shots I get lol


----------



## EMT2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I know where you work now. Lol thank you Facebook


Should we be nervous that you're looking people up on Facebook??? LOL


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 24, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Should we be nervous that you're looking people up on Facebook??? LOL


Considering i saw it on a page i follow and not someone's profile i think you're ok lol


----------



## EMT2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Considering i saw it on a page i follow and not someone's profile i think you're ok lol


Ok!!!!  Just gotta check!!!


----------



## Angel (Jul 24, 2015)

lol, any of you guys could follow me on FB, but my page is boring...and mostly shared posts


----------



## Tigger (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't advertise my employer but I don't make it hard to find either. We are a pretty little place and I don't expect most people to hold much interest in who we are.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 24, 2015)

Tigger said:


> I don't advertise my employer but I don't make it hard to find either. We are a pretty little place and I don't expect most people to hold much interest in who we are.


I just happened to see it and do a double take, since it's an agency I follow on facebook, and almost applied at last month lol


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 24, 2015)

That's kind of how I feel too. I don't advertise my employer in every single post, but I'm pretty transparent about my identity and where I work if you spend 15 seconds looking. What can I say? I try to be the same person online as I am in real life.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 24, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> That's kind of how I feel too. I don't advertise my employer in every single post, but I'm pretty transparent about my identity and where I work if you spend 15 seconds looking. What can I say? I try to be the same person online as I am in real life.


I dont advertise who I work for... But then again my name and fpc number are in my sig. I will stand by everything I say here if asked about it offline


----------



## EMT2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I dont advertise who I work for... But then again my name and fpc number are in my sig. I will stand by everything I say here if asked about it offline


Wow!!!! Just looked at your work!  All I have to say is keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 24, 2015)

Walked out of my interview, and was directed to the backgrounds people to schedule an appointment with an investigator and fill out the gazillion page "tell us about every time you've sneezed" packet, I take it that's a good sign


----------



## EMT2015 (Jul 25, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Walked out of my interview, and was directed to the backgrounds people to schedule an appointment with an investigator and fill out the gazillion page "tell us about every time you've sneezed" packet, I take it that's a good sign


Good luck!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 25, 2015)

Aprz said:


> I thought EMTLife was a dating website?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 25, 2015)

Best post award goes to Redundant! Oh God. That was awesome.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 25, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Walked out of my interview, and was directed to the backgrounds people to schedule an appointment with an investigator and fill out the gazillion page "tell us about every time you've sneezed" packet, I take it that's a good sign




Sounds promising to me.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 26, 2015)

Free tickets, parking and ride to the D'Backs game today!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 26, 2015)

Dbacks vs Brewers. 3-0 Dbacks.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jul 26, 2015)

"Your dispatched to _______ to stage on a possible assault. Caller states assailant put his testicles on her forehead"








0.0


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 26, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> "Your dispatched to _______ to stage on a possible assault. Caller states assailant put his testicles on her forehead"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would make for a very interesting call in to the hospital.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jul 27, 2015)

Cancellation... Buts Who calls 911 because someone t-bagged them?


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 27, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> "Your dispatched to _______ to stage on a possible assault. Caller states assailant put his testicles on her forehead"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First (and best) thing I read today lol


----------



## EMT2015 (Jul 27, 2015)

Well, volunteering today for an private event and have heard that the attendance is suppose to be around 40,000.  Good thing that they're holding it at the 49er's Stadium!!!!!!!!  Plus, there is going to be a special guest.........


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 27, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Well, volunteering today for an private event and have heard that the attendance is suppose to be around 40,000.  Good thing that they're holding it at the 49er's Stadium!!!!!!!!  Plus, there is going to be a special guest.........


Better you than me... Last time I did anything EMS related on that large of a scale we were kept busy. San Diego Padres Vs. Dodgers, and San Diego Chargers Vs. Oakland Raiders. Logistically challenging, but oh so much fun!


----------



## EMT2015 (Jul 27, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Better you than me... Last time I did anything EMS related on that large of a scale we were kept busy. San Diego Padres Vs. Dodgers, and San Diego Chargers Vs. Oakland Raiders. Logistically challenging, but oh so much fun!


Nice!!  My volunteer group provides the medical aspect for the Niner's stadium so they've got it down to a science!!!  This is my first big event at the stadium as an EMT.  I was working there last year as an Usher!!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 27, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Nice!!  My volunteer group provides the medical aspect for the Niner's stadium so they've got it down to a science!!!  This is my first big event at the stadium as an EMT.  I was working there last year as an Usher!!


So you're a volunteer with Pro-Transport 1? Please correct me if I am wrong, but don't they have the Niner's Stadium EMS standby contract?


----------



## EMT2015 (Jul 27, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> So you're a volunteer with Pro-Transport 1? Please correct me if I am wrong, but don't they have the Niner's Stadium EMS standby contract?


No, I volunteer with RockMed.  Pro-Transport 1 does do EMS standby, but I believe outside.  I have never seen them inside the stadium, only Rural Metro.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 27, 2015)

Phoenix fire has taken over part of the contract at Chase Field in Phoenix (Dbacks) Used to be all Rural Metro


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 27, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> No, I volunteer with RockMed.  Pro-Transport 1 does do EMS standby, but I believe outside.  I have never seen them inside the stadium, only Rural Metro.


Rural/Metro was my affiliation in San Diego. And one of my ex's from many many years ago, used to be affiliated with RockMed.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 27, 2015)

6 fatalities on Phoenix freeways in two days. Geez. Guess I'll stay home tonight.


----------



## exodus (Jul 27, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> No, I volunteer with RockMed.  Pro-Transport 1 does do EMS standby, but I believe outside.  I have never seen them inside the stadium, only Rural Metro.



Why? It's utter bull **** that these major for profit organizations are using a volunteer organization for major events!   You're not volunteering there to help people, you're volunteering to line the CEO's pockets with extra cash.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeh, Rockmed and ProTransport-1 did standby at the stadium. I don't know if ProTransport-1 still does it cause County Ambulance (Rural/Metro) will actually post some units there now that it is in Santa Clara.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 27, 2015)

exodus said:


> Why? It's utter bull **** that these major for profit organizations are using a volunteer organization for major events!   You're not volunteering there to help people, you're volunteering to line the CEO's pockets with extra cash.


^this


----------



## Aprz (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't think ProTransport-1 wanted Rockmed to be there. I think the stadium wanted both to be there.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 28, 2015)

Somehow we got a few boxes of 1 3/4" 18ga IV catheters, wait I mean swords. Let the therapeutic bloodletting begin...


----------



## cruiseforever (Jul 28, 2015)

I hate the heat.  Oh where, oh where is winter?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 28, 2015)

cruiseforever said:


> I hate the heat.  Oh where, oh where is winter?



Try living in Phoenix.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jul 28, 2015)

I've quickly come to realize being a supervisor is a real pain sometimes...
Being accountable for another persons performance is... yeah, no fun


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 28, 2015)

EMDispatch said:


> I've quickly come to realize being a supervisor is a real pain sometimes...
> Being accountable for another persons performance is... yeah, no fun



It's no fun if you have no ability to correct or modify behavior. If you're a supervisor that can affect change, it's very rewarding.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jul 28, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> It's no fun if you have no ability to correct or modify behavior. If you're a supervisor that can affect change, it's very rewarding.


They're still defining our roles a little bit. Believe it or not we operated with no shift supervisors in our center until last year. It's definitely been rewarding and educating. At least I'm only starting a few months behind our other supervisors, so we're all doing a good job supporting each other so far.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jul 28, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Try living in Phoenix.



No thanks.  I am too big of a wimp when it comes to heat.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 28, 2015)

Thursday is shift bid. Friday is paramedic psychomotor exam. Exciting.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 28, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Thursday is shift bid. Friday is paramedic psychomotor exam. Exciting.


Best of luck brother!


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 28, 2015)

Well looks like I'll be in Wyoming for a couple days in late August and flying out of Denver.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 28, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Thursday is shift bid. Friday is paramedic psychomotor exam. Exciting.


Have fun and good luck!  Enjoy the stress!


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 28, 2015)

Interviewed with Long Beach FD today. Felt ok in it, felt I was able to answer most all questions with "nugget" stories and say what I wanted to say. Though I felt pretty weak about the "What do you know about LB and LBFD" and 'Why do you want to be a Long Beach FF" (as opposed to FF in general) mostly because my only station visit lasted all of 10 min before they all got calls so I really only had some statistics I gleamed from online so those def felt like weak canned answers in my head. But overall I felt I ended on a good note so hopefully I'll get good news. For now its hurry up and wait for the letter in the mail 

Also I got my background packet for LA City turned in and have my initial background investigator meeting scheduled day after tomorrow, hopefully get this ball rolling, and be cleared for medical/psych and all that by the time I'm done with my Annual Training in August (yeah yeah, a teeeennyyyy bit too optimistic there lol)


----------



## exodus (Jul 29, 2015)

You want to work for LB because you can work on a boat!


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 29, 2015)

Damn! Jury summons came in the mail today...


----------



## EMT2015 (Jul 29, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Damn! Jury summons came in the mail today...


Oh, sooo sorry.  I have yet to receive one (knocks on wood)


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 29, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Damn! Jury summons came in the mail today...


I still have yet to get a jury summons from Kern County, and I've lived here since Oct 2014.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 29, 2015)

I only got one so fsr since I turned 18, and the court let me out of it since selection wad during my medic school finals


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 29, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Damn! Jury summons came in the mail today...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 29, 2015)

Booze! I'm gOing to miss nm craft beers


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm contemplating going back to school to finally complete my second associates degree that has been "in progress" for years.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 30, 2015)

Gotta love bumpin' hard enough on our one day in the system instead of our station each pay period for dispatch to hear you. 

#dispatchersneedmusictoo


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 30, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Well looks like I'll be in Wyoming for a couple days in late August and flying out of Denver.



I'll be in Boise for a couple of days flying out of Denver.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 30, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Damn! Jury summons came in the mail today...



I got one for last month and ended up being in a group that didn't have to show up.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jul 30, 2015)

Tonight may just have been one of the wildest nights of my life.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 30, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Booze! I'm gOing to miss nm craft beers



Don't worry. Texas has plenty to choose from


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 30, 2015)

shfd739 said:


> Don't worry. Texas has plenty to choose from


 
That's an understatement


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 30, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> That's an understatement


I know the Houston metro has almost as many craft breweries as abq. I can bet where you arw has tons lol


shfd739 said:


> Don't worry. Texas has plenty to choose from


True... But where am I going to get my green chile lager? Lol 
Although those growler stores in Houston with 70+ beers on tap that you can get in your growler are pretty amazing


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 30, 2015)

Exactly


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 30, 2015)

Trying to decide if taking an $8-$10k pay cut is worth it. Going from a system with 150,000+ calls a year to 30,000 would be nice. Cost of living is also a lot less. DECISIONS


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 30, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Trying to decide if taking an $8-$10k pay cut is worth it. Going from a system with 150,000+ calls a year to 30,000 would be nice. Cost of living is also a lot less. DECISIONS


Is the cost of living different enough that your take home pay would be comparable? It's hard to put a price on happiness too.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jul 30, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Trying to decide if taking an $8-$10k pay cut is worth it. Going from a system with 150,000+ calls a year to 30,000 would be nice. Cost of living is also a lot less. DECISIONS


 
My wife took a new job with over a $30k pay cut.  She is a happier person now.  Just need to make a few adjustments on what to spend money on now.  Come to think about it.  Where did all the extra money go?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 30, 2015)

Note to self: Do not start an upgrade to Windows 10 when you are ready to go to bed. I didn't stop to think that it could take an hour...........or TWO!!!


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 30, 2015)

cruiseforever said:


> My wife took a new job with over a $30k pay cut.  She is a happier person now.  Just need to make a few adjustments on what to spend money on now.  Come to think about it.  Where did all the extra money go?


 
booze


----------



## triemal04 (Jul 30, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Trying to decide if taking an $8-$10k pay cut is worth it. Going from a system with 150,000+ calls a year to 30,000 would be nice. Cost of living is also a lot less. DECISIONS


Benefits package?  Retirement?  When you say the cost of living is less, does this mean less taxes, cheaper home prices/rent, both?  If the pay is less because the local cost of living in less, does this mean that you would only be able to afford to stay in that area, or would you still make enough to be in the average place in the rest of the country?  Just something to consider; then there are all the standard department specific things to think about...


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 30, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Trying to decide if taking an $8-$10k pay cut is worth it. Going from a system with 150,000+ calls a year to 30,000 would be nice. Cost of living is also a lot less. DECISIONS


Same general area? 

I probably would, just for the sanity.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 30, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> Benefits package?  Retirement?  When you say the cost of living is less, does this mean less taxes, cheaper home prices/rent, both?  If the pay is less because the local cost of living in less, does this mean that you would only be able to afford to stay in that area, or would you still make enough to be in the average place in the rest of the country?  Just something to consider; then there are all the standard department specific things to think about...


 
Still trying to iron out the details, the guy I need to talk to will be back in on Monday. Utilities and rent are a lot less, still no income tax. It also seems like an easier place to get my medic, as the only close place around here that I can get financial aid for almost makes it impossible for ATC employees, though doable.

The people I know that used to work their speak highly of it, and their friends that are still there are still happy. Will probably decide in the next few months once I know everything I need to know and  think it over.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 30, 2015)

Where are you looking?


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 30, 2015)

Middle of nowhere Texas pretty much

On a separate note. Had my first arrest in a couple months this morning. That's about 15 in 10 months.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 30, 2015)

AMR acquires RM. Interesting.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 30, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> AMR acquires RM. Interesting.


You beat me to it. Lol

So who's gonna create a thread?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 30, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> You beat me to it. Lol
> 
> So who's gonna create a thread?



http://emtlife.com/threads/welcome-rural-metro.41975/#post-584151 

Done and done.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 30, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> http://emtlife.com/threads/welcome-rural-metro.41975/#post-584151
> 
> Done and done.




Thank you. I was too lazy. Lol


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 30, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I was too lazy



Tisk tisk.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 30, 2015)

So this is at my car dealership.  It's taking a lot of self control not to start climbing all over it! 

Arrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 30, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> View attachment 2191
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's awesome. This was at my dealership yesterday. It followed me home. My wife said I  can keep it.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 30, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> That's awesome. This was at my dealership yesterday. It followed me home. My wife said I  can keep it.




Jelly!


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 30, 2015)

Baller @DEmedic


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 31, 2015)

So the place I am looking into is 21% cheaper to live in than Austin. With housing being 52% cheaper...Makes an 8-10k pay cut a little more bearable.


----------



## triemal04 (Jul 31, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> So the place I am looking into is 21% cheaper to live in than Austin. With housing being 52% cheaper...Makes an 8-10k pay cut a little more bearable.


If this isn't going to be a career job for you but just a bridge until you become a paramedic then it's not even a question; do it.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 31, 2015)

Just got to wait until NREMT updates their records.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 31, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Just got to wait until NREMT updates their records.


Did you pass?


----------



## Aprz (Jul 31, 2015)

Look at my training level. :]

What they tell you at the test is unofficial, but I doubt there is gonna be any problem. Can't wait to actually be a working medic.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 31, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Look at my training level. :]
> 
> What they tell you at the test is unofficial, but I doubt there is gonna be any problem. Can't wait to actually be a working medic.


Looks like you're an EMT still... How soon until you find out the official results?


----------



## Aprz (Jul 31, 2015)

The official result could be up to 3-4 weeks, but it'll probably be within a week.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 31, 2015)

Aprz said:


> The official result could be up to 3-4 weeks, but it'll probably be within a week.



Good luck.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 31, 2015)

+400lbs cardiac arrest in a very small bathroom. Talking to us on scene with a complain of a fractured leg. 

Had to call in a second engine as a lift assist. I could have done without that call.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 31, 2015)

2nd arrest in two days. First call of shift tonight. Why cant they ever be in the AC in a clean place? Nothing like running one outside in the Texas summer. Got this one back though.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 31, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Good luck.


They already said I passed. It is just unofficial. I doubt they are gonna say I didn't pass. They mainly just got to send the results to the NREMT.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 31, 2015)

Aprz said:


> They already said I passed. It is just unofficial. I doubt they are gonna say I didn't pass. They mainly just got to send the results to the NREMT.




Well then, congrats.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello, this is potato.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 1, 2015)

My favorite question this morning while opening at work: "What time do you open?" Oh, we don't technically open till 8am.....this was said at 6:10 exactly.  Oh did I mention that I had only been at work since 6am?  It's a saturday people!  Sorry for the rant. Have a great Saturday everyone!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 1, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Hello, this is potato.



Been a while. Welcome back.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 1, 2015)

Did you get a mandatory vacation?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm playing a concert with Johnny Mathis tomorrow. "Chances Are" I won't get "Misty" with this one.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 1, 2015)

I think I have listened to 9 episodes of emcrit on my drive so far


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 1, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I think I have listened to 9 episodes of emcrit on my drive so far



You lead a boring life.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 1, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I think I have listened to 9 episodes of emcrit on my drive so far



90% of all podcasts are unlistenable to me. Interesting content gets lost when the production quality and talent suck.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 1, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Did you get a mandatory vacation?



Me? No. Just got tired of all of the moderating here. A group of medics can't act like a group of medics on a medic forum.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 1, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Me? No. Just got tired of all of the moderating here. A group of medics can't act like a group of medics on a medic forum.


Pointing out that you're a medic now?... Lol


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 1, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Pointing out that you're a medic now?... Lol



I've been a medic...


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 1, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> I've been a medic...


I thought you were in class?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 1, 2015)

I graduated almost a year ago...lol


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 1, 2015)

But glad to see you too, ****.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 1, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> I graduated almost a year ago...lol


Oh. Well. I still hate you.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 1, 2015)

I thought we were bros.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 1, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> I thought we were bros.


Shhh... I have an image to maintain...


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 1, 2015)

Nothing more exciting than sitting a desk at work reading forums about work.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 1, 2015)

Anyone ever hear of zdogg MD?  Just came across this video of his.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 1, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


>


tee is back. Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 2, 2015)

Rawrg....I'm trying to remove the bolts that hold the chin strap system on my ACH/MICH helmet, but they came glued in. I assume it's some sort of loctite, and my attempts to unscrew them have so far only resulted in getting dangerously close to stripping them....anyone know how to undo loctite/threadlocker?


----------



## Flying (Aug 2, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Rawrg....I'm trying to remove the bolts that hold the chin strap system on my ACH/MICH helmet, but they came glued in. I assume it's some sort of loctite, and my attempts to unscrew them have so far only resulted in getting dangerously close to stripping them....anyone know how to undo loctite/threadlocker?


Heat.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 2, 2015)

My mom would say "You got to talk to it."  Just saying....


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 2, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> You lead a boring life.


Lol it was a fourteen hour drive from new mexico to the new area in texas


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 2, 2015)

A day back here and I already got an infraction. Guess it's time to go back to my hole.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 2, 2015)

Extended stay hotels are a pain. Especially with pets. Herea hoping the realtor has found me a place within the next week. 
First 24 at the new agency tomorrow!


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 2, 2015)

Got into an MVC about two hours ago (off duty). Fun stuff.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 2, 2015)

How's the car?


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 2, 2015)

drove it home, but some decent front end damage and airbag deployment. Thank god for the $500 deductible.


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 2, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Me? No. Just got tired of all of the moderating here. A group of medics can't act like a group of medics on a medic forum.


This actually brings up something that has, in my not so humble opinion, actually changed for the better.  Several years ago (ok, really more than several but it was an ongoing problem for a LONG time) the moderator(s) here were...well...not so good.  Very heavy-handed in enforcing even the tiniest and most minor rules, while at the same time applying them in a very arbitrary fashion that had a high level of favoritism (very clear favoritism) involved.  Thankfully, this seems to have changed for the better in the last year or two.

Discussion are, for the most part, allowed to follow their own course as discussions tend to do, and when people begin to say innapropriate or disturbing things it actually seems to be acceptable for other posters to resolve this situation; that certainly wasn't the case in the past.  Basically, a more hands off approach seems to being taken.

Makes for a much better atmosphere as far as I'm concerned, and is much more conducive to adult conversation.


teedubbyaw said:


> A day back here and I already got an infraction. Guess it's time to go back to my hole.


Good timing...oops...


----------



## terrible one (Aug 2, 2015)

Well application is in for a department back east. Next step is getting the day off to fly there and test.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 2, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> This actually brings up something that has, in my not so humble opinion, actually changed for the better.  Several years ago (ok, really more than several but it was an ongoing problem for a LONG time) the moderator(s) here were...well...not so good.  Very heavy-handed in enforcing even the tiniest and most minor rules, while at the same time applying them in a very arbitrary fashion that had a high level of favoritism (very clear favoritism) involved.  Thankfully, this seems to have changed for the better in the last year or two.
> 
> Discussion are, for the most part, allowed to follow their own course as discussions tend to do, and when people begin to say innapropriate or disturbing things it actually seems to be acceptable for other posters to resolve this situation; that certainly wasn't the case in the past.  Basically, a more hands off approach seems to being taken.
> 
> ...



The discussions in the medical forums are spot on for the most part. But the mods like to be sticklers in the off topic forum.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 3, 2015)

Officially received an invitation to test for a Paramedic position with Williamson County EMS in Texas!!! 

Feeling extremely privileged and excited right now. Need to start studying my *** off.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 3, 2015)

Are they good?


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 3, 2015)

They think they are....


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 3, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Officially received an invitation to test for a Paramedic position with Williamson County EMS in Texas!!!
> 
> Feeling extremely privileged and excited right now. Need to start studying my *** off.



Let me know when you come down. I like beer.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 3, 2015)

shfd739 said:


> They think they are....


Most places in TX think they are the best


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 3, 2015)

Good luck Robb. I've been considering it but really not into going through the process right now.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 3, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Let me know when you come down. I like beer.


Seconded.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 3, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Seconded.


So we need to plan a Texas EMTLife,Pricks,Douchebags beer fest?

I'm in


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 3, 2015)

Im in


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 3, 2015)

Come to Austin


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 3, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Come to Austin


Don't tell me what to do.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 3, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Officially received an invitation to test for a Paramedic position with Williamson County EMS in Texas!!!
> 
> Feeling extremely privileged and excited right now. Need to start studying my *** off.


That was actually one of the places I was very interested in when I was applying for jobs a couple years ago. I ended up here because they got back to me sooner and offered a job before Williamson had their interview. Good luck!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 3, 2015)

If I hear "awesome sauce" or "easy peasy" one more time, I'm gonna.............


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll take some awesome sauce for my easy peasy's


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 3, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> If I hear "awesome sauce" or "easy peasy" one more time, I'm gonna.............


Gym class today was totally awesome sauce brah


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 3, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Gym class today was totally awesome sauce brah



You're such a swell guy.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 3, 2015)

Swole*


----------



## MMiz (Aug 3, 2015)

Phrases/words I've heard too often:

2006 - Your mama
2007 - That's what she said
2008 - Beast
2011 - Ratchet
2012 - Are you mad?
2013 - Squad
2014 - Hashtag
2015 - Fam


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 3, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> I'll take some awesome sauce for my easy peasy's




I'm so hungry right now, that actually sounds delicious.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 3, 2015)

Here's another. "It's all good." Arghhhhhh


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 3, 2015)

MMiz said:


> Phrases/words I've heard too often:
> 
> 2006 - Your mama
> 2007 - That's what she said
> ...



Your forgot YOLO and swag.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 3, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Here's another. "It's all good." Arghhhhhh


I like "it's all good." I find myself using it on occasion :/


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 3, 2015)

MMiz said:


> Phrases/words I've heard too often:
> 
> 2006 - Your mama
> 2007 - That's what she said
> ...



"Scrub" and "rekt" Like what does that even mean?


----------



## Flying (Aug 3, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> "Scrub" and "rekt" Like what does that even mean?


Offshoot of video game culture.


git gud


----------



## MMiz (Aug 3, 2015)

2013 was all about being turnt, I hear.


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm just going to leave this here.
http://emtlife.com/threads/what-cou...mess-up-on-something.42008/page-2#post-584769


----------



## Tigger (Aug 3, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> The discussions in the medical forums are spot on for the most part. But the mods like to be sticklers in the off topic forum.


This goes for everyone here:

The community leaders want to know how we are doing. If you think there is a way we can improve this forum, send us a note please! Be specific, tell me what I'm doing right or wrong. But we can't really change much based on non-specific commentary.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> I like "it's all good." I find myself using it on occasion :/



So sorry, Chaz. It's all good.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 4, 2015)

Have not been able to fall asleep.  Bleh and I have a 24 tomorrow.  On a different note got two applications filled out and submitted.  One county based and one hospital based!


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Aug 4, 2015)

Tigger said:


> This goes for everyone here:
> 
> The community leaders want to know how we are doing. If you think there is a way we can improve this forum, send us a note please! Be specific, tell me what I'm doing right or wrong. But we can't really change much based on non-specific commentary.


Is there a specific way to send a note to all mods in general or do we just PM one of you?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 4, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Let me know when you come down. I like beer.





STXmedic said:


> Seconded.





shfd739 said:


> So we need to plan a Texas EMTLife,Pricks,Douchebags beer fest?
> 
> I'm in





TransportJockey said:


> Im in



I'm down. My lady is coming with me since she wants to see the area because if I get a job she'll be dragged down here with me. 

Gotta find a hotel and rent a car unless someone has a car they wanna let me borrow...  Bought the plane tickets last night. Will be getting in Saturday 9/12 early afternoon then leaving Friday 9/18 early in the morning,

Looking at it right now this trip is gonna be ~1200-1400 bucks then if I get a spot the rental truck, tow trailer for the car and fuel is gonna be ~2000 plus deposit and rent for a new place. Gonna have to work a lot of OT between now and then. 

I told her if I get a job we should sell both our cars and just lease/buy new ones when we get down there but I don't think she liked that idea much.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm looking to buy a 3rd car but I won't have it that soon.Otherwise I'd let ya borrow it.

You for sure gonna move or is it still just a possibility?

I'd think just keep the current cars and sell the truck when you get here. Diesel pickups hold their value well here and you could sell it then pay cash with the equity for something else and maybe pocket a little.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 4, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Is there a specific way to send a note to all mods in general or do we just PM one of you?


When you report a post we all see it. You should be able to send PMs to multiple members/CLs as well.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 4, 2015)

So... AMR Pierce county is shutting down their operation.  Interesting.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 4, 2015)

Fall is coming.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 4, 2015)

Interview next week!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> So... AMR Pierce county is shutting down their operation.  Interesting.



Weird.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Fall is coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better git yerself a wheel barrow.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 4, 2015)

So...apparently Fort Irwin, CA has an ALS response team specifically for the Desert Tortoise population.....


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 4, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> So...apparently Fort Irwin, CA has an ALS response team specifically for the Desert Tortoise population.....


Explain?


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 4, 2015)

This was all explained in our Orientation (Day 1 here at post) They are a "Threatened" (not quite "Endangered") species here that like to roam around the training areas, and because of that, we literally have to go out of our way to avoid disturbing them, including halting training if need be. Sometimes though we can simply pick them up and move them out of the way, but one of their defense mechanisms is apparently to pee all over the place...which drains their bodily fluids leaving the tortoise dehydrated in the desert....So they explained in that case simply call it in, and someone will literally come out to your location to give the tortoise an IV so it doesn't die


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 4, 2015)

Not quite what I thought you meant. That's interesting though!


----------



## Flying (Aug 4, 2015)

Veterinary paramedicine, mind blown.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 4, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> This was all explained in our Orientation (Day 1 here at post) They are a "Threatened" (not quite "Endangered") species here that like to roam around the training areas, and because of that, we literally have to go out of our way to avoid disturbing them, including halting training if need be. Sometimes though we can simply pick them up and move them out of the way, but one of their defense mechanisms is apparently to pee all over the place...which drains their bodily fluids leaving the tortoise dehydrated in the desert....So they explained in that case simply call it in, and someone will literally come out to your location to give the tortoise an IV so it doesn't die


Does the tortoise have to sign an AMA form if it refuses to be transported?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 4, 2015)

It would be an AVA, against veterinarian advice.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 4, 2015)

No need to backboard it..

In other news the new love of my life is Plasti-dip.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> In other news the new love of my life is Plasti-dip.



What did you plasti-dip on your truck?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 4, 2015)

The chevy bowtie on the front and back and then all the chrome lettering on the truck. I'm not a huge fan of the chrome color


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 4, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Come to Austin



you live in austin?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 4, 2015)

Yeah. Wanna fight?


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 4, 2015)

Flying said:


> Veterinary paramedicine, mind blown.


Responding code 3? I wouldn't mind pulling over for a sick tortoise, but I'm not so sure about other people.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 4, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Yeah. Wanna fight?



Yes. Somewhere on William Cannon.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 4, 2015)

east side vs west side. bring your crew.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 4, 2015)

Where do you live?


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> The chevy bowtie on the front and back and then all the chrome lettering on the truck. I'm not a huge fan of the chrome color



Ive been wanting to do this to my tacoma for the longest time. Did you remove the lettering?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 4, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Ive been wanting to do this to my tacoma for the longest time. Did you remove the lettering?


Negative. With the plasti-dip you leave the lettering on. You simply tape off the area (about 1-2 inches from the lettering) place several coats. Then you peel off the unwanted paint.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 4, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Where do you live?



Southpark/slaughter


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Negative. With the plasti-dip you leave the lettering on. You simply tape off the area (about 1-2 inches from the lettering) place several coats. Then you peel off the unwanted paint.



Interesting, looks like I found my new project for my truck.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 4, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Southpark/slaughter



oh hell, real close. <3


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 4, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Interesting, looks like I found my new project for my truck.


I thought about removing the lettering and then painting but I didn't want to deal with cleaning the adhesive off and then placing new adhesive and attempting to put the lettering on straight.

I've hard of several people using plasti-dip to paint their whole cars and hearing how long it lasts. Decided to give it a try. Cleaning the emblems took the longest. Then it was just your normal spray and wait for it to dry. Then spray again at a different angle, etc. Saved well over $100.

https://m.youtube.com/user/DipYourCarcom


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 4, 2015)

plasti dip rocks


----------



## Tigger (Aug 4, 2015)

I think I'm gonna get some plasti-dip and do my wheels. I got some absurd looking BFG mud terrains put on today. 300 bucks for four that have like 800 mile on them. Wasn't quite what I was after, but a deal is a deal.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 4, 2015)

Tigger said:


> I think I'm gonna get some plasti-dip and do my wheels. I got some absurd looking BFG mud terrains put on today. 300 bucks for four that have like 800 mile on them. Wasn't quite what I was after, but a deal is a deal.


Who in their right mind sells 4 BFGs for $300?!


----------



## Tigger (Aug 4, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Who in their right mind sells 4 BFGs for $300?!


Someone who works in a four wheel drive shop and has a lot of people getting rid of their stock tires I guess. I think they came off a stock Wrangler Rubicon, and they happened to fit my Frontier.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Who in their right mind sells 4 BFGs for $300?!








This guy...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 4, 2015)

Tigger said:


> I think I'm gonna get some plasti-dip and do my wheels. I got some absurd looking BFG mud terrains put on today. 300 bucks for four that have like 800 mile on them. Wasn't quite what I was after, but a deal is a deal.



I love BFG's. Had all-terrains on several of my Jeeps and trucks and loved them. Never had mud-terrains, but I've driven Jeeps with them and they seem great.

I'm thinking of buying a nearly new 2014 Rubicon Hard Rock for less than the price on a 2015 Rubicon.....


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 4, 2015)

Remi said:


> I love BFG's. Had all-terrains on several of my Jeeps and trucks and loved them. Never had mud-terrains, but I've driven Jeeps with them and they seem great.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a nearly new 2014 Rubicon Hard Rock for less than the price on a 2015 Rubicon.....



4Runner Trail Edition. Just as capable and a lot nicer.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 4, 2015)

shfd739 said:


> 4Runner Trail Edition. Just as capable and a lot nicer.



You know, I'm just as much of a Toyota guy as I am a Jeep guy - actually owned more Toyotas than Jeeps - and I've thought about a 4Runner, but I'm leaning towards the Jeep.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

Remi said:


> 4Runner, but I'm leaning towards the Jeep.



Both are badass, thats a good problem to have... deciding between the two.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 4, 2015)

Remi said:


> You know, I'm just as much of a Toyota guy as I am a Jeep guy - actually owned more Toyotas than Jeeps - and I've thought about a 4Runner, but I'm leaning towards the Jeep.



I've got friends with both newer Jeeps and 4Runners and they prefer the 4Runner. The little bit harder wheeling the Jeep can handle you probably don't want to take a nearly new truck on so they don't use it to its full potential. 

I daily drive a '97 Land Cruiser with lift,armor, 35s etc and I'm looking to get rid of it. I'm beyond tired of it.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 4, 2015)

shfd739 said:


> I've got friends with both newer Jeeps and 4Runners and they prefer the 4Runner. The little bit harder wheeling the Jeep can handle you probably don't want to take a nearly new truck on so they don't use it to its full potential.
> 
> I daily drive a '97 Land Cruiser with lift,armor, 35s etc and I'm looking to get rid of it. I'm beyond tired of it.



I love cruisers. Never owned one though. 

It's really too bad the new American ones are practically crossovers. What an insult to the cruiser heritage.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 4, 2015)

Remi said:


> I love cruisers. Never owned one though.
> 
> It's really too bad the new American ones are practically crossovers. What an insult to the cruiser heritage.



The new ones look crossoverish but they're actually really capable and overbuilt trucks if you can swing the price tag. 

I'm looking at an '03-'07 and will be under $20k.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 4, 2015)

Can't wait to get my old school Trooper out here. There looks to be a few fun areas to go cruising in it out here.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 4, 2015)

shfd739 said:


> The new ones look crossoverish but they're actually really capable and overbuilt trucks if you can swing the price tag.
> 
> I'm looking at an '03-'07 and will be under $20k.



I know, I'm sure they are beasts still. Just not moving in the direction that most cruiser enthusiasts would like. Marketing to a completely different demographic, for a completely different purpose.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 4, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Can't wait to get my old school Trooper out here. There looks to be a few fun areas to go cruising in it out here.



Troopers are cool. Too bad they haven't sold them in the US for so long.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

Remi said:


> I know, I'm sure they are beasts still. Just not moving in the direction that most cruiser enthusiasts would like. Marketing to a completely different demographic, for a completely different purpose.



I think it all depends on the application. For the newer vehicles, if you want a mix of off roading and a commuter/ family vehicle then roll with the 4 runner. If you want a more hard core off roading and less commuter/ family then roll with the jeep.

Oh... I just noticed that you're talking about land cruisers haha. As a off roading person I don't like the direction of the new land cruisers. If I had to buy a new Toyota personally I would get a 4 runner or Tacoma. But thats just me.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

http://www.kesq.com/man-hit-with-his-own-car-during-confrontation-on-hemet-street/34537818

Just saw this on the news. Dude got LAUNCHED.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 4, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I think it all depends on the application. For the newer vehicles, if you want a mix of off roading and a commuter/ family vehicle then roll with the 4 runner. If you want a more hard core off roading and less commuter/ family then roll with the jeep.
> 
> Oh... I just noticed that you're talking about land cruisers haha. As a off roading person I don't like the direction of the new land cruisers. If I had to buy a new Toyota personally I would get a 4 runner or Tacoma. But thats just me.



I've had several Jeeps, 4runners, and Tacos and loved them all. I sold my '12 Taco a few months ago because I really just needed something bigger. Kids, dogs, camping and beach gear, etc.....so I bought an '02 Excursion. But I still have my Jeep lust. Thinking about buying a newer Unlimited - would be nice with the kids - but I might settle for a TJ to tow behind the Ex, if I can find one that's well-built by someone who knows what they are doing, for a fair price.

Hoping to take a week long trip out to CO next summer to do Black Bear and Imogene passes, and then the Rubicon in a few years.

I've always loved cruisers and I agree, I wish they'd go back to their more hardcore roots.

Edit: you know much about those trails, @Tigger?


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

Remi said:


> I sold my '12 Taco a few months ago because I really just needed something bigger.



I would like a full size truck, in particular a diesel. But I'm perfectly happy with my tacoma, I just wish I would win the lottery. Tacoma's are like grown up tinker toys haha theres so much I want to do to that truck. 

I could totally understand to upgrade to a bigger vehicle for family and such.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 4, 2015)

Remi said:


> Troopers are cool. Too bad they haven't sold them in the US for so long.


I agree. Mine is an older 93 that needs a little work but its fun.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 4, 2015)

I just got rid of my '07 Taco. Was a great truck, but I wanted a fun sporty car that was still "executive-ish".


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 4, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> http://www.kesq.com/man-hit-with-his-own-car-during-confrontation-on-hemet-street/34537818
> 
> Just saw this on the news. Dude got LAUNCHED.


 
BOOM


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> BOOM



I give him a 7/10. He would have got a 10/10 if he would have stuck the landing.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm sad..  I'm finishing my last growler of beer I brought from home. Oh well, got a fridge full of bottles from local breweries


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 4, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I give him a 7/10. He would have got a 10/10 if he would have stuck the landing.



Hey now, he stuck it with something. Just turns out to be his face. 9/10 for not walking away.


----------



## exodus (Aug 4, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> http://www.kesq.com/man-hit-with-his-own-car-during-confrontation-on-hemet-street/34537818
> 
> Just saw this on the news. Dude got LAUNCHED.


Don't you love the city where I live? hah.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 4, 2015)

I missed it, what area did you move to? @TransportJockey


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Aug 4, 2015)

8/10 for being such a good hit that the guy just walked to his truck, stopped to retrieve his item of clothing, and then continued getting into the truck. Also, the sound effect.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 4, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> I missed it, what area did you move to? @TransportJockey


Houston metro, Webster mostly.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

exodus said:


> Don't you love the city where I live? hah.



Hemet, what a town. At least you work in a decent city.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 4, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Houston metro, Webster mostly.



I'm sorry.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 4, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> 8/10 for being such a good hit that the guy just walked to his truck, stopped to retrieve his item of clothing, and then continued getting into the truck. Also, the sound effect.


The guy that got hit did not get in the truck. The guy who got hit was hit by his own car after one person who was in the truck hopped in the car and hit him on person. The guy who was hit was transported from the scene to the hospital.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 4, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm sad..  I'm finishing my last growler of beer I brought from home. *Oh well, got a fridge full of bottles from local breweries*



So why are you sad?

Local beer is always where it's at!


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 4, 2015)

Remi said:


> So why are you sad?
> 
> Local beer is always where it's at!


Lol true. Just a big change from the huge amount of breweries I had in NM. Just Abq had as many breweries as the entire Houston metro area does. 


teedubbyaw said:


> I'm sorry.


Why is that? I found a good organisation to work for and so far I like the area.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 4, 2015)

"Carcinogenic coast" buahaha


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> I just got rid of my '07 Taco. Was a great truck, but I wanted a fun sporty car that was still "executive-ish".




You done good.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 4, 2015)

shfd739 said:


> I'm looking to buy a 3rd car but I won't have it that soon.Otherwise I'd let ya borrow it.
> 
> You for sure gonna move or is it still just a possibility?
> 
> I'd think just keep the current cars and sell the truck when you get here. Diesel pickups hold their value well here and you could sell it then pay cash with the equity for something else and maybe pocket a little.



Only going to move if I get a job. Whether that job is with Williamson County or with ATCEMS when they test if I don't get a job in WilCo.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

Has anyone seen the Bug-asalt gun? You put salt in it and shoot flies. I tried to post the commercial,  but can't get it to work. It's really funny.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 4, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Has anyone seen the Bug-asalt gun? You put salt in it and shoot flies. I tried to post the commercial,  but can't get it to work. It's really funny.



Thought it was a joke at first


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Aug 4, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> The guy that got hit did not get in the truck. The guy who got hit was hit by his own car after one person who was in the truck hopped in the car and hit him on person. The guy who was hit was transported from the scene to the hospital.


Oh no. I got that part. I'm just impressed that homeboy #2 over here that was fighting the victim was so cool to just jump back into the truck. Its not like he just caused a rather spectacular acrobatic show to occur.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Has anyone seen the Bug-asalt gun? You put salt in it and shoot flies. I tried to post the commercial,  but can't get it to work. It's really funny.



This what you mean?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 4, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Oh no. I got that part. I'm just impressed that homeboy #2 over here that was fighting the victim was so cool to just jump back into the truck. Its not like he just caused a rather spectacular acrobatic show to occur.


That's a typical day in hemet...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 5, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> This what you mean?




That's the product. It's not the same commercial , but at least it shows the "gun". I hear it comes in camo, too. Lol


----------



## Aprz (Aug 5, 2015)

http://emtlife.com/threads/do-you-think-stepping-on-bugs-is-wrong-why-or-why-not.38766/#post-539033

I just don't like killing things. It seems wrong to me to kill a bug just because it is gross and annoying. They don't know better when they are flying in your house, in your face, or over your food. Their lives is already pretty short and suck. I'll usually try to do something like open a door or window to get them out. I won't kill them unless they are very persistent in trying to annoy me like it just won't leave my face alone or something.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 5, 2015)

Aprz said:


> http://emtlife.com/threads/do-you-think-stepping-on-bugs-is-wrong-why-or-why-not.38766/#post-539033
> 
> I just don't like killing things. It seems wrong to me to kill a bug just because it is gross and annoying. They don't know better when they are flying in your house, in your face, or over your food. Their lives is already pretty short and suck. I'll usually try to do something like open a door or window to get them out. I won't kill them unless they are very persistent in trying to annoy me like it just won't leave my face alone or something.



Youd fit right in, in the city of Austin...


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 5, 2015)

Aprz said:


> http://emtlife.com/threads/do-you-think-stepping-on-bugs-is-wrong-why-or-why-not.38766/#post-539033
> 
> I just don't like killing things. It seems wrong to me to kill a bug just because it is gross and annoying. They don't know better when they are flying in your house, in your face, or over your food. Their lives is already pretty short and suck. I'll usually try to do something like open a door or window to get them out. I won't kill them unless they are very persistent in trying to annoy me like it just won't leave my face alone or something.



Holy hell. Are you serious?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 5, 2015)

Aprz said:


> http://emtlife.com/threads/do-you-think-stepping-on-bugs-is-wrong-why-or-why-not.38766/#post-539033
> 
> I just don't like killing things. It seems wrong to me to kill a bug just because it is gross and annoying. They don't know better when they are flying in your house, in your face, or over your food. Their lives is already pretty short and suck. I'll usually try to do something like open a door or window to get them out. I won't kill them unless they are very persistent in trying to annoy me like it just won't leave my face alone or something.



So if you saw a scorpion on the wall by your bed right before you turn in, you're going to leave it there or try to pick it up and put it outside so it can get back in the house? Sorry. If that scorpion comes to visit me, it's going to die.


----------



## Clare (Aug 5, 2015)

So, in my first month or so of trying this dating thing I have managed to get jerked around by people who display interest but never talk, only want sex, or are just total doucheface.  

I am kinda disappointed.  Grrr.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 5, 2015)

So, how was the sex?


----------



## Clare (Aug 5, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> So, how was the sex?



Oh, haha.  I wouldn't know.  There wasn't any.  I am not interested in those sort of people.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 5, 2015)

So for my Army Reserve Annual Training I'm at Fort Irwin to be an Observer-Controller, basically kind of a referee for the war games here at the National Training Center (hence the turtle post from earlier). 

Well they're doing the safety briefing before we actually go out to the Box, and apparently people have a habit of crashing tactical vehicles with usually at least one or more rollovers each rotation. Well all I could think was that it'll be sad if I see more vehicle rollovers and fires and trauma medivacs here than I do at work lol


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 5, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Well all I could think was that it'll be sad if I see more vehicle rollovers and fires and trauma medivacs here than I do at work lol



I can't remember the last time I had a good TC.


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 5, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I can't remember the last time I had a good TC.


Last week for me. Rollover with an ejection who was DOA and the driver wearing a seatbelt who will be just fine considering the truck cab was smashed. Lots of PSI there.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hahaha. It's truly a sign of the times when the state police helicopter advises dispatch by radio that they will be in the air "available by iPhone." Gotta love it.


----------



## Flying (Aug 5, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> So if you saw a scorpion on the wall by your bed right before you turn in, you're going to leave it there or try to pick it up and put it outside so it can get back in the house? Sorry. If that scorpion comes to visit me, it's going to die.


I would get a glass cup and piece of paper and place it outside. It doesn't sit right with me to kill something when there are other options.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 5, 2015)

I barely have that much compassion for humans. A bug can kiss my heel.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 5, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> I barely have that much compassion for humans. A bug can kiss my heel.



I must be a bug to you.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 5, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> I must be a bug to you.


Not at all! I don't think that lowly of bugs...


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## STXmedic (Aug 5, 2015)

Ouch....


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 5, 2015)

Flying said:


> I would get a glass cup and piece of paper and place it outside. It doesn't sit right with me to kill something when there are other options.




I'm simply not brave enough to get that close to a scorpion. No sir.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 5, 2015)

Deleted due to technical error.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 5, 2015)

If you don't like this....well.........


----------



## Angel (Aug 5, 2015)

Clare said:


> So, in my first month or so of trying this dating thing I have managed to get jerked around by people who display interest but never talk, only want sex, or are just total doucheface.
> 
> I am kinda disappointed.  Grrr.



Same here....just be persistent. For every 20 or so people I chat with 1 will be worth my time....sucks 

I'm gonna try and make it to the Austin fire test (assuming there's no issues with my app) so if anyone's in the area....meet up?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 5, 2015)

Me and @Chewy20 are in to trying new things @Angel


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 5, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Me and @Chewy20 are in to trying new things @Angel


Keep Austin weird.


----------



## Angel (Aug 5, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Me and @Chewy20 are in to trying new things @Angel



Hahahaha ummmm???? Ok


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 5, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Me and @Chewy20 are in to trying new things @Angel



hahaha might need to send tee a picture. Hes shallow.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 5, 2015)

So, I will be making the move after all. Just have to decide when.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 5, 2015)

Move where? I'm out of the loop on everything.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 5, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Move where? I'm out of the loop on everything.



Havent dropped in the name in public. Not going too until I am actually working there haha.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 5, 2015)

Staying in this area or leaving state?


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 5, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Havent dropped in the name in public. Not going too until I am actually working there haha.


How could anyone leave ATC?! 

But yes, what part of TX?


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 5, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Staying in this area or leaving state?



same state, far away


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 5, 2015)

I see how it is...


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 5, 2015)

So I've been thinking about adding to my arsenal. I turned 21 in June and have wanted a handgun for quite some time. Not really for CCW (for now), just something fun to take out and shoot and _maybe_ CCW down along the line. Ive been thinking Glock (good brand and good price) any suggestions?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 5, 2015)

Glock 19


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 5, 2015)

Springfield XD-M 

My brother has a Springfield TRP 1911 that's fun as hell to shoot. It's kinda big for carrying though.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 5, 2015)

I would love a 1911, but unfortunately I can justify the price for one right now


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 5, 2015)

Springfield XDs are good. Don't bother with the XD-M it's not worth the extra cost. The tactical version with the five inch versus four inch spring will have less recoil


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 5, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> So I've been thinking about adding to my arsenal. I turned 21 in June and have wanted a handgun for quite some time. Not really for CCW (for now), just something fun to take out and shoot and _maybe_ CCW down along the line. Ive been thinking Glock (good brand and good price) any suggestions?


I love Glocks. Springfields feel clunky to me.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 5, 2015)

Im leaning a little more towards Glock for the price range. Been looking at the G23 or a G19.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 5, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Im leaning a little more towards Glock for the price range. Been looking at the G23 or a G19.


Go to a store with a range. Put a couple of different brands/models in your hands and see which ones feel the best. Then rent those and put some rounds down range to be sure. I've done a decent amount of research on handguns. My next step is getting my hands on some.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 5, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Go to a store with a range. Put a couple of different brands/models in your hands and see which ones feel the best. Then rent those and put some rounds down range to be sure. I've done a decent amount of research on handguns. My next step is getting my hands on some.



Yeah I've done the same, not with Glocks though. Im making plans to go to the local gun shop this weekend. Probably not going to get anything for awhile, I need to pick up some shifts and work it off haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 5, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Yeah I've done the same, not with Glocks though. Im making plans to go to the local gun shop this weekend. Probably not going to get anything for awhile, I need to pick up some shifts and work it off haha


2nd amendment sports? That seems to be the popular one in thr desert among EMS/Fire/PD. 

Gonna have to wait until the temps cool down and the events pick up to get those shifts haha


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 5, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> 2nd amendment sports? That seems to be the popular one in thr desert among EMS/Fire/PD.
> 
> Gonna have to wait until the temps cool down and the events pick up to get those shifts haha



Yeah, I live a couple miles from there. Thats where I bought my shotgun.

Dude I can't wait haha. Ive been averaging about 1 shift a week, but then again I've been in school so theres that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 5, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Yeah, I live a couple miles from there. Thats where I bought my shotgun.
> 
> Dude I can't wait haha. Ive been averaging about 1 shift a week, but then again I've been in school so theres that.


You are more than welcome to pick up any shifts my partner takes off haha


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 5, 2015)

Like I have said before, and will stick by it. The springfield XD9 is an awesome handgun. 

16+1 rounds. Easy to conceal. Wont fail on you. All you can ask for. Feels great in my hands as well.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 5, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You are more than welcome to pick up any shifts my partner takes off haha



Dude I always check but she like never takes a day off haha


----------



## Aprz (Aug 5, 2015)

NREMT updated my status so I have my cert number. They are using Ms now?


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 5, 2015)

I prefer M&Ps over glocks, personally. I'll second Springfield, too.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 5, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Dude I always check but she like never takes a day off haha


She had all last week off haha. She has this Saturday off also but it's already filled by upside down traffic vest girl.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 5, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> upside down traffic vest girl.



I must be missing something. I haven't worked out of main in awhile, been keeping it out east... closer to home.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 5, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I must be missing something. I haven't worked out of main in awhile, been keeping it out east... closer to home.


PM sent


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 5, 2015)

Go away with your coworkerness


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 5, 2015)

Aprz said:


> NREMT updated my status so I have my cert number. They are using Ms now?


Yup.  M denotes the new standard where p is the old standard.  Congrats!


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 6, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> So I've been thinking about adding to my arsenal. I turned 21 in June and have wanted a handgun for quite some time. Not really for CCW (for now), just something fun to take out and shoot and _maybe_ CCW down along the line. Ive been thinking Glock (good brand and good price) any suggestions?


I love my Sig 2022. Cheap for a sig, adjustable grip sizes, and easy firing. 12+1 in .40 and .357SIG


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 6, 2015)

So found out yesterday I have a molar tooth that is falling apart(poor crown job 7 years ago so it formed a cavity under the crown) and needs to come out. But the wisdom tooth behind it is impacted against it so it has to be an oral surgery thing and both teeth pulled. 

Am I crazy for thinking I can have this procedure done and go back to work the next day?


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 6, 2015)

shfd739 said:


> So found out yesterday I have a molar tooth that is falling apart(poor crown job 7 years ago so it formed a cavity under the crown) and needs to come out. But the wisdom tooth behind it is impacted against it so it has to be an oral surgery thing and both teeth pulled.
> 
> Am I crazy for thinking I can have this procedure done and go back to work the next day?



Yeah considering you will be eating narcotics like candy for the next couple days after.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 6, 2015)

shfd739 said:


> So found out yesterday I have a molar tooth that is falling apart(poor crown job 7 years ago so it formed a cavity under the crown) and needs to come out. But the wisdom tooth behind it is impacted against it so it has to be an oral surgery thing and both teeth pulled.
> 
> Am I crazy for thinking I can have this procedure done and go back to work the next day?



You won't necessarily have a ton of pain, depending on how bad it is and how good the surgeon is, and of course your personal threshold. I had all 4 of mine out at once and only took acetaminophen. Some people do hurt a lot though.

But whether you hurt a lot of not, you definitely won't want to be at work for a few days.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 6, 2015)

That's what I was afraid of. I'll prob push it back to September so I'll have more time off to use just incase. 

I did go back to work the day after having 2 of the screws taken out of the IM nail in my left tib. It kinda sucked and looking back I should've taken a day off before going back. It's not worth potentially being miserable all day.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm a free roaming, single medic power unit all day and I cannot buy myself a call. I feel like I'll pay for this lull on my night shifts.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Aug 6, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> I'm a free roaming, single medic power unit all day and I cannot buy myself a call. I feel like I'll pay for this lull on my night shifts.


What is a free roaming power unit? Sounds fun


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 6, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> What is a free roaming power unit? Sounds fun


An additional unit added at times of anticipated peak call volume. I'm free roaming in that I don't have an assigned district and can float around to various areas that get busy. That being said, I've still done nothing to earn my pay today. The truck is looking really clean and fueled up though!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 6, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> An additional unit added at times of anticipated peak call volume. I'm free roaming in that I don't have an assigned district and can float around to various areas that get busy. That being said, I've still done nothing to earn my pay today. The truck is looking really clean and fueled up though!



Is that the same thing as a power car?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 6, 2015)

Is anyone going to the EMS World Expo in Vegas next month?


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 6, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Is anyone going to the EMS World Expo in Vegas next month?


I wish I could.  Don't have the monies for it this year....maybe next year.  Are you going?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 6, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> An additional unit added at times of anticipated peak call volume. I'm free roaming in that I don't have an assigned district and can float around to various areas that get busy. That being said, I've still done nothing to earn my pay today. The truck is looking really clean and fueled up though!




Or when there is an extra medic.  are you on the beach side?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 6, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> I wish I could.  Don't have the monies for it this year....maybe next year.  Are you going?



Other than the trip itself, you only have to pay $20 for three days of exhibits if before August 14th.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 6, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Other than the trip itself, you only have to pay $20 for three days of exhibits if before August 14th.


I would if I could get the time off.  You want to come work my coffee shop shifts??


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 6, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Or when there is an extra medic.  are you on the beach side?


Sure am. It's actually added 7 days a week this summer.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 6, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> I would if I could get the time off.  You want to come work my coffee shop shifts??



Is there unlimited free coffee?


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 6, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Is there unlimited free coffee?


Actually yes!  As baristas we get free drinks!


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 6, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Sure am. It's actually added 7 days a week this summer.



Whats yalls starting pay? PM me if you dont want to post it. Looking to go back to east coast if I decide to get my medic.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 6, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Whats yalls starting pay? PM me if you dont want to post it. Looking to go back to east coast if I decide to get my medic.



I think it's still around 18.60/new medics.

All the details are here:

https://www.sussexcountyde.gov/employment-opportunities


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 6, 2015)

I think we're actually in the high $19s or approaching $20 starting based on the last few hires and COLAs.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 6, 2015)

I guess it's been a while since they updated that page. The pension contribution isn't mentioned either.

Did they ever make the degree stipend retroactive?

Still a great place to work.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Aug 6, 2015)

Trump is hilarious.


----------



## Gurby (Aug 6, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Trump is hilarious.



What Trump are you talking about?


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 6, 2015)

As a comedian, yes he is. That was similar to watching a circus.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 7, 2015)

Way too much apple juice tonight.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 7, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Way too much apple juice tonight.


No such thing.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 7, 2015)

You can turn apple sauce into apple juice but can you turn Apple juice into Apple sauce?


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 7, 2015)

Last two shifts before vacation on sunday.


----------



## COmedic17 (Aug 7, 2015)

Random, but after talking to a ride along student while they were reading up on some protocols, they asked what hyper pigmentation on the joints presents as in someone with chronic adrenal insufficiency/Addison's. After showing them, they explained they had read about it but never were shown any pictures. 

So thought I would share just incase anyone isn't familiar with it. 


Fun fact of the day. 

This also typically presents on the fingers, toes, knee caps, and around the eyes.


----------



## ERDoc (Aug 7, 2015)

How many people just opened their hand and checked?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 7, 2015)

Haha THANK GOD IM CLEAR


----------



## Tigger (Aug 7, 2015)

Yup. 12 days in New England coming right up. Backing, boats, and general lounging. 

Gotta get ready for medic school right?


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 7, 2015)

So I'm thinking about signing up for the AEMT-CC course so I can do ALS for the last 2 years of school...


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 7, 2015)

be there sunday! @Tigger 

I don't plan on leaving a beach, bar or golf course


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 7, 2015)

Am I the only one that smells troll?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 7, 2015)

Sorry, I ate a bunch of beans.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Aug 7, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Am I the only one that smells troll?


May I ask which one of the many recent _performances_ you may be referring to?


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 7, 2015)

Clare said:


> So, in my first month or so of trying this dating thing I have managed to get jerked around by people who display interest but never talk, only want sex, or are just total doucheface.
> 
> I am kinda disappointed.  Grrr.


That's no bueno... keep looking as there's some good ones out there, but you must sort through the whole barrel to find the good apples. 

Just about 20 years ago, my wife found this guy who liked to talk, showed some interest in her as a person... the sex stuff ended up happening and the doucheface thing was only PRN... Yep. She found me and kept me. Still don't know why...   Seriously, keep looking because they're out there...


----------



## Tigger (Aug 7, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> be there sunday! @Tigger
> 
> I don't plan on leaving a beach, bar or golf course


Let's see. Boat tomorrow. Leave for the Whites Tuesday night for three days of backpacking. Get sauced in Boston on a Friday because why not, beach and boat Saturday, and then who knows what till Tuesday. And then fly back to Colorado late and basically walk back onto the truck. With a new hire to train. Yee.


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 7, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Am I the only one that smells troll?


Nope.  There have been/are several recently.  Honestly, the saying of "don't feed the troll" is very true; don't respond to them and they either go away when they get bored, or hopefully get the bannt stick laid upon them when they continue posting inane gibberish.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 7, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> or hopefully get the bannt stick laid upon them when they continue posting inane gibberish.



Haha you should see the newest thread on here...


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 7, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Haha you should see the newest thread on here...


Oh I saw it.  And the responses to it.  Hence the "don't feed the troll" comment.  There is another possibility other than troll...but I doubt it.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 7, 2015)

Tigger said:


> View attachment 2212
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jelly.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 7, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Am I the only one that smells troll?



The gofundme post?


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 7, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> The gofundme post?


And the fake EMT that went from being a medic to an EMT student. She keeps making obviously fake posts involving bizarre scenarios and changes the story as the lies go on. Here's an example. http://emtlife.com/threads/what-would-you-do-in-my-situation-as-a-student-and-begginer.42036/


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 7, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> Nope.  There have been/are several recently.  Honestly, the saying of "don't feed the troll" is very true; don't respond to them and they either go away when they get bored, or hopefully get the bannt stick laid upon them when they continue posting inane gibberish.



Our sarcastic responses would work, but these serious *** people gotta come in and be all serious. And the mods don't pick up on it and start handing out infractions  

#emtlife


----------



## MMiz (Aug 7, 2015)

I'd say that _truth is stranger than fiction_.


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 7, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Our sarcastic responses would work, but these serious *** people gotta come in and be all serious. And the mods don't pick up on it and start handing out infractions
> 
> #emtlife


Report them.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 7, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Report them.



That's boring. I live my life 1 infraction away from a ban.


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 7, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> That's boring. I live my life 1 infraction away from a ban.


On a side note, have you recently changed your user name? I recall seeing that same profile pic here before.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 7, 2015)

I use to be beano.


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 7, 2015)

Thought that was ewok jerky


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 7, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Thought that was ewok jerky



Ditto


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 7, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> I use to be beano.



I think you're busted.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 8, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> I use to be beano.


This made me chortle.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 8, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> And the fake EMT that went from being a medic to an EMT student. She keeps making obviously fake posts involving bizarre scenarios and changes the story as the lies go on. Here's an example. http://emtlife.com/threads/what-would-you-do-in-my-situation-as-a-student-and-begginer.42036/


Is sasha back?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 8, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Is sasha back?


Awwww, that's just mean


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 8, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Our sarcastic responses would work, but these serious *** people gotta come in and be all serious. And the mods don't pick up on it and start handing out infractions
> 
> #emtlife


The people who actually take crap like that seriously are certainly annoying...but I also get it that they don't spend every waking minute here and missed the rest of the things that point out a troll.   The ones that really irk me are the ones who DO recognize a troll but still insist on responding...because a troll definitely isn't looking for engagement, interaction and a sustained back and forth to rile people up...no indeed that's surely not what they're looking for...


----------



## Angel (Aug 8, 2015)

Don't get riled....


----------



## exodus (Aug 8, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Awwww, that's just mean


 Yeahhhhh, we shouldn't diss huckleberry like that.


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 8, 2015)

Angel said:


> Don't get riled....


Troll!  Troooooooooll!


----------



## Angel (Aug 8, 2015)

Lol Oh hush! I've been a sleeper the past 4 (?) years and have just been activated.


----------



## exodus (Aug 9, 2015)

Angel said:


> Lol Oh hush! I've been a sleeper the past 4 (?) years and have just been activated.


Mrs. Brown?


----------



## Angel (Aug 9, 2015)

exodus said:


> Mrs. Brown?



Lol no! Bad joke. I'm def not a troll. I'm too lazy for all that.


----------



## exodus (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm liking windows 10 on my laptop.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 9, 2015)

exodus said:


> I'm liking windows 10 on my laptop.




Ditto


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm eligible for the free upgrade from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10, but so far haven't signed up yet....are you guys recommending to go for it? Or wait a bit for the initial bugs to be patched or what?


----------



## exodus (Aug 9, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> I'm eligible for the free upgrade from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10, but so far haven't signed up yet....are you guys recommending to go for it? Or wait a bit for the initial bugs to be patched or what?


No bugs for me yet.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 9, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> I'm eligible for the free upgrade from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10, but so far haven't signed up yet....are you guys recommending to go for it? Or wait a bit for the initial bugs to be patched or what?




I haven't encountered any glitches so far. Cortana is pretty cool and I'm impressed, so far, with Edge.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 10, 2015)

Well i'm officially ticked off.  Someone is stealing from people in RockMed, so now we have to figure out to lock our personal bags or figure somewhere to put them.  WHY?? We are all volunteer and pay for all of our own personal equipment and uniform items.  This is just so not ok. UGH


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 10, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Well i'm officially ticked off.  Someone is stealing from people in RockMed, so now we have to figure out to lock our personal bags or figure somewhere to put them.  WHY?? We are all volunteer and pay for all of our own personal equipment and uniform items.  This is just so not ok. UGH


You get paid nothing and have to pay for your gear? Sounds like the biggest thief here is your company.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 10, 2015)

Hide yo kids, hide yo wife, hide yo husband cuz dey stealin everything


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 10, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> You get paid nothing and have to pay for your gear? Sounds like the biggest thief here is your company.


Well our company provides all the medical equipment, but a lot of us buy our pants, shirts(till we get a company shirt), flashlights, etc.  It just ticks me off because it's our personal things that are at the bottom of our bags and someone is going through and going straight to the bottom.  Not ok.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 10, 2015)

Trying to find ideas of where I would want to do a short stint as a seasonal medic during my gap year after college. Something cold and with mountains sounds perfect.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 10, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> Trying to find ideas of where I would want to do a short stint as a seasonal medic during my gap year after college. Something cold and with mountains sounds perfect.




Flagstaff. Guardian.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 10, 2015)

Guardian?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 10, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> Guardian?




Indeed


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 10, 2015)

What/where is that?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 10, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Well our company provides all the medical equipment, but a lot of us buy our pants, shirts(till we get a company shirt), flashlights, etc.  It just ticks me off because it's our personal things that are at the bottom of our bags and someone is going through and going straight to the bottom.  Not ok.


How about limiting yourself in regards to the personal gear you carry, or carry it on your person?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 10, 2015)

[QUOTE="StCEMT, post: 585867, member: 


Guardian is in Flagstaff,  Az. Beautiful mountain country. Home to NAU


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 10, 2015)

There's an amber alert out of Snowflake,  Az. Hmmmmm


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 10, 2015)

Hmmmm...I did like Arizona...and I wouldn't mind a chance to go to the Grand Canyon again...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 10, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> Hmmmm...I did like Arizona...and I wouldn't mind a chance to go to the Grand Canyon again...



Guardian has a station in a town just outside of the Grand Canyon National park. Tusayan.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 10, 2015)

Tempting...I'll have to add it to the list.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 10, 2015)

Those of you with dogs and working 24's without someone at home -- what are you doing with your pups?


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 10, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> How about limiting yourself in regards to the personal gear you carry, or carry it on your person?


I try to for the most part, but most of us are coming from other jobs or going to jobs after volunteering, so it doesn't always happen.  The latest theft that happen was at a 3 day music festival so limiting the personal stuff was a little difficult for the people working.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 11, 2015)

36 hour shift done.  One hour of sleep.  With the last 12 hours being back go back calls.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 11, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> 36 hour shift done.  One hour of sleep.  With the last 12 hours being back go back calls.



That's just downright dangerous.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 11, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Those of you with dogs and working 24's without someone at home -- what are you doing with your pups?


Not having one .

Coworkers that do just have a really wire leash setup and a dog house but that seems to make for a dog with a weird temperament.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 11, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Those of you with dogs and working 24's without someone at home -- what are you doing with your pups?



Dog door if possible, lots of water and lots of food. Beyond that, you would have to get someone to come in and potty/feed them.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 11, 2015)

Is anyone else in Az experiencing this crazy morning monsoon storm? The winds got so bad here I thought I was going to have to hunker down in a closet. And now intense rain and thunder/lightning.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 11, 2015)

Also learned what *******s some people can be when driving on the way back from GA. Don't think I've ever been so mad at another driver before in all my years of driving.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 11, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Is anyone else in Az experiencing this crazy morning monsoon storm? The winds got so bad here I thought I was going to have to hunker down in a closet. And now intense rain and thunder/lightning.


We got hit hard last week. Flash floods, high winds, zero visibility. The wind snapped around 100 power poles.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 11, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> We got hit hard last week. Flash floods, high winds, zero visibility. The wind snapped around 100 power poles.



Yeah. We tend to get hit eventually by the Ca storms. Next time you have one, will you pm me so that I can prepare? Lol


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Aug 11, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Is anyone else in Az experiencing this crazy morning monsoon storm? The winds got so bad here I thought I was going to have to hunker down in a closet. And now intense rain and thunder/lightning.


It was pretty tame here in chandler.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Aug 11, 2015)

On a home defense weapons platform I'm looking to get a kriss vector, large mag that can be interchanged with a glock. Good stopping power (45acp) and nearly zero recoil. Can also be purchased in carbine length to avoid having to do anything extra to legally own one.

Who knows when I will be able to afford one though, not me...

http://www.kriss-usa.com/products/carbines/vector-crb-45-acp


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 11, 2015)

Or you could just buy a regular carbine and 2 more glocks for the same price


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Aug 11, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Or you could just buy a regular carbine and 2 more glocks for the same price


Very true


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 11, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Or you could just buy a regular carbine and 2 more glocks for the same price


Took the words right outta my mouth. 

 5.56/.223 has more stopping power than a .45 ...


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 11, 2015)

"Shake it off" "Shake it off".....oh this isn't the Taylor Swift fan club page??  Got to get ready for all those screaming teenagers and their drunk parents!!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 11, 2015)

Just had an interview with a really cool hospital based service.  Only problem is that they run 24's and it is a 380mile round trip.  Would move but wife does not want to.   Decisions....


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 11, 2015)

Leave wife


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 11, 2015)

That is a whole lot of nope.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 11, 2015)

So I was lurking on a thread here, think it was one of the latest asking about Bay area jobs, but the OP didn't have their ADL, well one of the follow on comments about "an EMT drives" suddenly reminded me I owed Orange County a toll road payment I had completely forgotten about! We'll I had gotten the notice in the mail I owed them a toll payment, but it came right as I was prepping for my Annual Training I'm on right now, and it got set aside for later, only for later to not come d'oh -_- 

Well thanks to that reminder, I went online to pay the toll, turns out they need the violation notice number and a reference notice number to pay, which are both on the letter that is at home and not here at training with me. Well I called their customer service, spent like 10 minutes bouncing around the automatic phone tree to eventually find the option to talk to an actual live human being, waited on hold for another 15 min.....and got the thing paid off in less than two minutes talking to the actual operator. Yay lol. Good thing is that while I was nearly convinced that I probably owed a late fee, the guy said I only owed like 5 bucks and some change, so that was pretty nice. Gotta keep that slate clear for my backgrounds check!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 11, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Leave wife


Nope...  I have a whole lot more fun with my wife than I ever will as a paramedic.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 11, 2015)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 11, 2015)

Those dang lesbian people.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 11, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Those dang lesbian people.


I thought that was just how everyone from North Dakota looks...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 11, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> View attachment 2226




No words.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 13, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> View attachment 2228




Perhaps I should have resized this first?


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 13, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> View attachment 2228


Nope. Nope. Nope. Cacti are scary.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2015)

Ooh that ~5 second period after you give Adenosine is a wonderful time.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 13, 2015)

Woohoo!!! Bring on the 16.5 hour day tomorrow!!! Will be making that coffee in the morning and then off to T Sweezy in the afternoon!  #baristalife #emtlife #concert


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 13, 2015)

So while driving through Las Vegas today, it was raining so damn hard water was sloshing around on my windshield.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh, how I miss the Vegas monsoon!!!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 14, 2015)

Just wanted to say to everyone, have a good and safe weekend.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 14, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Woohoo!!! Bring on the 16.5 hour day tomorrow!!! Will be making that coffee in the morning and then off to T Sweezy in the afternoon!  #baristalife #emtlife #concert


I used to work 3 16s a week. Tuesday-Thursday with a staggered start time 0600, 0800 and 1000 so you get 10 hours off between shifts since it allows for wiggle room if we get a late call as company policy and by law we have to have 8 hours off between shifts. It wasn't unusual to get a late call or be backed up on paperwork and end up working 3 18s in a row with only 8 hours off between shifts. I loved the 4 days off each week but by the middle of the third work day I would usually begin to become homicidal towards dumb people.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 14, 2015)

I used to work 3 16s a week. Tuesday-Thursday with a staggered start time 0600, 0800 and 1000 so you get 10 hours off between shifts since it allows for wiggle room if we get a late call as company policy and by law we have to have 8 hours off between shifts. It wasn't unusual to get a late call or be backed up on paperwork and end up working 3 18s in a row with only 8 hours off between shifts. I loved the 4 days off each week but by the middle of the third work day I would usually begin to become homicidal towards dumb people.

I'll stick to my one 16.5 hour day thank you very much!!!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 14, 2015)

Is anyone in Idaho? Boise area? I'm  headed up there tomorrow and will be there for a few days. I would love to do a meet up. PM me.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 14, 2015)

Fell off my motorcycle today on the way to work. I was probably like half a mile away from work. It felt like it slipped out from underneath me while I was making a loop off a freeway exit. I have made the loop many times successfully, but there has been a lot of construction there recently and there is a lot of dirt on the road. I think I lost traction, which is why the bike just slipped out from underneath me while making the turn. I got a barely noticeable abrasion on my right forearm thanks to my leather jacket with kevlar and then a nasty one on my right knee, but it looks like somebody just pushed me to the ground, lol. So I am okay. Destory my EMS uniform pants and the right side of my boot looks like it melted. Thankfully they had new/used pants in my size so I didn't have to walk around with a dirty pants with holes all day. My bike whole right side is scraped off. The muffler probably saved my right leg (CBR500 muffler is huge and stick out on the right side). I am bummed that my new bike is all damaged now. I hope repairs don't cost more than a grand. Next time I take that turn, I'll probably go slower so it doesn't require so much lean and counter steering.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 14, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Fell off my motorcyckr. It felt like it slipped out from underneath me while I was making a loop off a freeway exit. I have made the loop many times successfully, but there has been a lot of construction there recently and there is a lot of dirt on the road. I think I lost traction, which is why the bike just slipped out from underneath me while making the turn. I got a barely noticeable abrasion on my right forearm thanks to my leather jacket with kevlar and then a nasty one on my right knee, but it looks like somebody just pushed me to the ground, lol. So I am okay. My bike whole right is scraped off. The muffler probably saved my right leg (CBR500 muffler is huge and stick out on the right side). I am bummed that my new bike is all damaged now. I hope repairs don't cost more than a grand. Next time I take that turn, I'll probably go slower so it doesn't require so much lean and counter steering.



Sand and motorcycles don't mix all to well. Sorry to hear that you dropped it, luckily with street bikes the plastic fairings should be cheap. When you damage the frame or motor is when it starts to get expensive. Look into frame sliders, those things will save your motorcycle.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 14, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Fell off my motorcycle today on the way to work. I was probably like half a mile away from work. It felt like it slipped out from underneath me while I was making a loop off a freeway exit. I have made the loop many times successfully, but there has been a lot of construction there recently and there is a lot of dirt on the road. I think I lost traction, which is why the bike just slipped out from underneath me while making the turn. I got a barely noticeable abrasion on my right forearm thanks to my leather jacket with kevlar and then a nasty one on my right knee, but it looks like somebody just pushed me to the ground, lol. So I am okay. Destory my EMS uniform pants and the right side of my boot looks like it melted. Thankfully they had new/used pants in my size so I didn't have to walk around with a dirty pants with holes all day. My bike whole right side is scraped off. The muffler probably saved my right leg (CBR500 muffler is huge and stick out on the right side). I am bummed that my new bike is all damaged now. I hope repairs don't cost more than a grand. Next time I take that turn, I'll probably go slower so it doesn't require so much lean and counter steering.


Glad to hear you survived the fall bro.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 14, 2015)

A picture of my bike now.


----------



## Flying (Aug 14, 2015)

Not too bad. Congrats on surviving the lowside and learning from it.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 14, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Fell off my motorcycle today on the way to work. I was probably like half a mile away from work. It felt like it slipped out from underneath me while I was making a loop off a freeway exit. I have made the loop many times successfully, but there has been a lot of construction there recently and there is a lot of dirt on the road. I think I lost traction, which is why the bike just slipped out from underneath me while making the turn. I got a barely noticeable abrasion on my right forearm thanks to my leather jacket with kevlar and then a nasty one on my right knee, but it looks like somebody just pushed me to the ground, lol. So I am okay. Destory my EMS uniform pants and the right side of my boot looks like it melted. Thankfully they had new/used pants in my size so I didn't have to walk around with a dirty pants with holes all day. My bike whole right side is scraped off. The muffler probably saved my right leg (CBR500 muffler is huge and stick out on the right side). I am bummed that my new bike is all damaged now. I hope repairs don't cost more than a grand. Next time I take that turn, I'll probably go slower so it doesn't require so much lean and counter steering.




Glad you're ok!


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 14, 2015)

My truck is reading 122 degrees outside... damn.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Aug 14, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> My truck is reading 122 degrees outside... damn.


Oh it's hot outside.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 14, 2015)

WildlandEMT89 said:


> Oh it's hot outside.




That it is. Gotta love the desert in the summer.
Of course I'm going to Boise tomorrow where it's "only" in the 90's.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 14, 2015)

WildlandEMT89 said:


> Oh it's hot outside.



Makes me glad I'm going to Wyoming for a couple days next week.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 15, 2015)

Ugh.. I could really use a nice ice cold Kronenbourg right now!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 15, 2015)

And I'm Boise bound. Woohoooooo!


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 15, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> And I'm Boise bound. Woohoooooo!


Have fun!!!!!


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 15, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Kronenbourg



Germany? Belgium? Netherlands?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 15, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Germany? Belgium? Netherlands?


France


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 15, 2015)

It's my favorite... The 1664


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 15, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> France





SandpitMedic said:


> It's my favorite... The 1664



Looks like I'll be making a trip to BevMo in the near future...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 15, 2015)

Hahaha @CALEMT. For sure.. There are two different kinds. There is the Blanc and the 1664 (lager).... I am not a real fan of the Blanc (it's like a fruity Hef of some sort).


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 16, 2015)

It's about a million degrees here in the desert at NTC (Ft Irwin CA)...or at least it feels that way, rotational training unit is from the Idaho Natl Guard...they're dropping like flies with heat casualties :/

Also, been largely cut off from news, but a few clips, so....WTF is happening in Tianjin????


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 16, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> It's about a million degrees here in the desert at NTC (Ft Irwin CA)...or at least it feels that way, rotational training unit is from the Idaho Natl Guard...they're dropping like flies with heat casualties :/



Ft Irwin... Ew... could be worse, you could be in the Coachella Valley... 119 today, 120 tomorrow.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 16, 2015)

911 call for a person who fell inside the shower. Fun thing is dispatch couldn't get an address or trace the phone to its exact location. Our information was "it's within 1,700 meters of this address".


----------



## Angel (Aug 16, 2015)

Gave nebulized epi for the first and probably last time in my career.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 16, 2015)

Angel said:


> Gave nebulized epi for the first and probably last time in my career.


Huh. I feel like I administered a lot of racemic epi to kids with croup in Colorado. Since then though I haven't done it once. Go figure!


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 16, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> 911 call for a person who fell inside the shower. Fun thing is dispatch couldn't get an address or trace the phone to its exact location. Our information was "it's within 1,700 meters of this address".


It's like a scavenger hunt. Did you win?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 16, 2015)

Upgrading computer software at the real job, I've been working 20 hour days. I'm wishing for a paramedic shift, where I could actually catch a nap.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 16, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Our information was "it's within 1,700 meters of this address".



Sounds like the work of Hector...


----------



## Angel (Aug 16, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Huh. I feel like I administered a lot of racemic epi to kids with croup in Colorado. Since then though I haven't done it once. Go figure!



It was the weirdest respiratory call Ive ran...and I still dont know her diagnosis since that was our last call of the night but Id like to find out.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 16, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> It's like a scavenger hunt. Did you win?


We got cancelled after searching for around 45 minutes door to door by sheriff. Got called back about an hour later when they finally located the correct address about 20 doors down from the original address. Sheriff had to break the door down. It was just a public service assist to help the guy off the floor. 



CALEMT said:


> Sounds like the work of Hector...


Nope. It was all RSO/CHP/IPD dispatch center.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 16, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Nope. It was all RSO/CHP/IPD dispatch center.



I like RSO, CHP, and IPD but good God they give the most vague dispatches ever.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 16, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I like RSO, CHP, and IPD but good God they give the most vague dispatches ever.


It was a 911 call from a cell phone. The guy calling 911 was too flustered to remember his address. So they had to trace his phone.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 16, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> It was a 911 call from a cell phone. The guy calling 911 was too flustered to remember his address. So they had to trace his phone.



Sounds like the call was Charlie Foxtrot


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 16, 2015)

First night since last Sunday I have not been on the booze. Thought I would chime in.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 17, 2015)

Keep it up.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 17, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> First night since last Sunday I have not been on the booze. Thought I would chime in.


Sounds about like me. But I'm working so that's my excuse. I have a growler and a few mixed six packs waiting for me at home


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 17, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> First night since last Sunday I have not been on the booze. Thought I would chime in.



Does wine count as booze.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 17, 2015)

Buncha` alcoholics ....  


... Where's my beer?!


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 17, 2015)

1000 am its time to pop that top...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 17, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> 1000 am its time to pop that top...


I used to pop that top at 07:00 upon getting home from the night shift.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 17, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I used to pop that top at 07:00 upon getting home from the night shift.



You sir are a hero for rednecks everywhere haha. I can honestly say that I've done that too.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 17, 2015)

When I worked night shift we used to all get off and go get breakfast from a bar by the college that did 24hr a day breakfast. 

And get ****ty. Bartender use to tell us he could always tell who's Friday it was by who was the drunkest.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 17, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Buncha` alcoholics ....
> 
> 
> ... Where's my beer?!


I don't go to meetings. I'm just a drunk


----------



## Fire51 (Aug 19, 2015)

Man I am trying to get everything together to get into a paramedic program up in northern cal if I can't I'll either have to wait for next year or find a different program!

I hope this one works out bc I have a job interview with a company that is only a hour away from it. So fingers crossed I get the job and in the medic program.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 19, 2015)

Looks like I'm stuck in Boise airport for a while. Mechanical problems on the plane. I don't mind. I feel much safer in here.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 19, 2015)

I am at work and I don't know how I got here. Last night's flight got cancelled so I crashed with the sis in Boston. New flight had me waking up at three and by god I was not going to burn a whole 24 hours of shift when I could be at work by 1300. 

I am currently laying in my bed regretting this decision. I recently looked in a mirror and scared myself. I also just cried a bit while watching a movie. So there's that.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 19, 2015)

who here is still sad Firefly only had one season?


----------



## Flying (Aug 19, 2015)

EMT11KDL said:


> who here is still sad Firefly only had one season?


I am.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 19, 2015)

8 years in the Army including the first 5 on Active Duty w/ 3 combat tours, never once ripped my pants, today as I was climbing over the tailgate and out the bed of my HMMWV, of all the stupid ways to do so, well, let's just say it was a good thing I was wearing underpants today lol


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 19, 2015)

EMT11KDL said:


> who here is still sad Firefly only had one season?





Flying said:


> I am.


You can't take the sky from me


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 19, 2015)

EMT11KDL said:


> who here is still sad Firefly only had one season?


Might have been the losing side, still not convinced it was the wrong one.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 19, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> 8 years in the Army including the first 5 on Active Duty w/ 3 combat tours, never once ripped my pants, today as I was climbing over the tailgate and out the bed of my HMMWV, of all the stupid ways to do so, well, let's just say it was a good thing I was wearing underpants today lol



You mean to tell me the commando doesn't roll commando?  

In other news Big Bear done broke my mountain bike...


----------



## Flying (Aug 19, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> You mean to tell me the commando doesn't roll commando?


Does that mean he also has to sport one of those special forces beards


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 19, 2015)

I made it out of Boise to Las Vegas in a broken plane. Now a layover and on to Phoenix. Only three hours later. Guess I'll have to go find me a glass o wine and a slot machine.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 19, 2015)

Lol no, no beard for me, I don't rate a cool enough status for that quite yet haha


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 19, 2015)

Fire51 said:


> Man I am trying to get everything together to get into a paramedic program up in northern cal if I can't I'll either have to wait for next year or find a different program!
> 
> I hope this one works out bc I have a job interview with a company that is only a hour away from it. So fingers crossed I get the job and in the medic program.


If worse comes to worse, you can always try applying at Hall. One of my friends who works for Hall, is being sponsored through paramedic school.


----------



## climberslacker (Aug 19, 2015)

Damn, just found out (5 days before it was supposed to start) that the AEMT class I had registered for is cancelled because too few people signed up. Was looking forward to actually having SOME interventions available to me.


----------



## exodus (Aug 20, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> You sir are a hero for rednecks everywhere haha. I can honestly say that I've done that too.


Get 111'bs medic to fix it. He makes custom carbon fibre rims for mountain bikes!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 20, 2015)

exodus said:


> Get 111'bs medic to fix it. He makes custom carbon fibre rims for mountain bikes!


He does? I knew he road bikes from seeing the bike carrier on his truck.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 20, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I made it out of Boise to Las Vegas in a broken plane. Now a layover and on to Phoenix. Only three hours later. Guess I'll have to go find me a glass o wine and a slot machine.


Enjoy


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 20, 2015)

One more flight then I'm back in Texas...and work tomorrow night. CRAP.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 20, 2015)

Had my first shift as a medic outside of field training yesterday day.  And all I got was bls interfacilities.  Least my paycheck looks better.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 20, 2015)

exodus said:


> Get 111'bs medic to fix it. He makes custom carbon fibre rims for mountain bikes!



Really? I would if I broke the rims, I just broke my back derailleur.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 20, 2015)

Whoa... I just turned 1001.....


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 20, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Whoa... I just turned 1001.....




Wow. You must exercise and eat well. That's impressive.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 20, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> One more flight then I'm back in Texas...and work tomorrow night. CRAP.


It just sucks. Airport straight to work is just bad.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 20, 2015)

Tigger said:


> It just sucks. Airport straight to work is just bad.



I got in today. Work is tomorrow. Aint doing that crazy crap.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 20, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> I got in today. Work is tomorrow. Aint doing that crazy crap.


I certainly was not intending to. One of the worst 24s in recent memory.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 21, 2015)

Just wish people would drop dead or just leave me alone.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 21, 2015)

Working a 48 today at station that is notorious for being either really busy, or really dead. I'm hoping for the later.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 21, 2015)

Tigger said:


> I certainly was not intending to. One of the worst 24s in recent memory.


I did that once when I worked for AMR in ABQ, cause my flight from DFW to aBQ was delayed... I got to sleep for nine hours after getting to work so it wasn't too bad lol. If we had been busy it would have sucked


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 21, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Working a 48 today at station that is notorious for being either really busy, or really dead. I'm hoping for the later.




Have fun, Bru!


----------



## exodus (Aug 21, 2015)

I was going to spend the day playing WoW at work.... But noooooo, my gf wants to play at home.  I need to get her a new account.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 21, 2015)

exodus said:


> I was going to spend the day playing WoW at work.... But noooooo, my gf wants to play at home.  I need to get her a new account.



So I assume you don't do quests while at work.


----------



## exodus (Aug 21, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> So I assume you don't do quests while at work.


I got a feeling I'm missing the joke here lol.

But currently, I'm leveling up a new character, so I'm tanking all the dungeons   Currently level 56, was hoping to hit 90 today


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 21, 2015)

exodus said:


> I was going to spend the day playing WoW at work.... But noooooo, my gf wants to play at home.  I need to get her a new account.



So that's what you guys do in the cove...

On a side note. 12 1/2 hours of driving later I'm finally in Wyoming. Get to my destination tomorrow and get to help my sister move into the  sorority house.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 21, 2015)

exodus said:


> I got a feeling I'm missing the joke here lol.
> 
> But currently, I'm leveling up a new character, so I'm tanking all the dungeons   Currently level 56, was hoping to hit 90 today



My best friend is on WoW and can't have any interruptions when she's on a quest. Lol. She teams up with other people. Would be hard to do that at work.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 22, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I did that once when I worked for AMR in ABQ, cause my flight from DFW to aBQ was delayed... I got to sleep for nine hours after getting to work so it wasn't too bad lol. If we had been busy it would have sucked


We did not stop running until 0300. Last call was a 40 mile transfer too. 

Today we have also been getting destroyed. But I'm rested, we've got a half decent trainee, and an 18 year old sung us all sorts of inappropriate songs after receiving Ketamine so yea, I'm diggin it.


----------



## EBMEMT (Aug 22, 2015)

EMT11KDL said:


> who here is still sad Firefly only had one season?


"We applied the cortical electrodes but were unable to get a neural reaction from either patient."

We could do an entire thread on EMS related firefly quotes.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 22, 2015)

its funny how being on vacation makes you somehow think EMS will be different when you get back. Then you get back...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok. I know this might be kind of gross (then again it's not like we all don't know gross), but I have been hearing a lot about the product "Poo Pourri". I saw some at Bed, Bath, and Beyond. Well, I decided to try it. You spray three times onto the water in the toilet before you go. I'm here to testify that this stuff is amazing. I think every station should have a bottle or two. I was really skeptical when I tried it, but it's like a miracle spray. Just sayin'.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 23, 2015)

Met an old school member of the forum finally. Fun times. Few more members in my new area I want to meet up with soon too.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 23, 2015)

Sometimes I feel like I have a love/hate relationship with this site.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 23, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Sometimes I feel like I have a love/hate relationship with this site.



I used to love it.


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 23, 2015)

Proud to be in that green area


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 24, 2015)

Not quite sure were I fit in the circle?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 24, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> View attachment 2233



Where's the regular EMT slice?


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 24, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Where's the regular EMT slice?


Exactly!  What about the normal EMTS?


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 24, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Where's the regular EMT slice?


Unfortunately, It is impossible to represent a value of %0.0 on a pie chart.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 24, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Unfortunately, It is impossible to represent a value of %0.0 on a pie chart.



Ouch.


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 24, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Ouch.


_The truth hurts like a thorn at first; but in the end it blossoms like a rose.
     -William Shakespeare
_


----------



## Meursault (Aug 24, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> View attachment 2233


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 24, 2015)

Meursault said:


>


I shouldn't have played right now im at work lol


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 24, 2015)

There is one other group that is not represented in that pie chart: the Troll Mod. I am, of course, allowing for the possibility that the Troll Mod may very well be the EMT Life equivalent of a unicorn.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 24, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Tigger (Aug 24, 2015)

First day of medic school in the books. Weird to sit behind a desk again after a two year break, but I'm excited. I think.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2015)

Getting my disaster bag ready again. Instead of a huge duffle bag, this time I decided to use my hiking backpack. May need a bigger bag..


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 24, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Getting my disaster bag ready again. Instead of a huge duffle bag, this time I decided to use my hiking backpack. May need a bigger bag..


Why??


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Why??


Hurricane season is coming. Also CA may get hit with some very bad storms this year (worse than last year which was pretty bad). Since I'm on my companies state and federal/national team I may get sent out if anything happens.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 24, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Hurricane season is coming. Also CA may get hit with some very bad storms this year (worse than last year which was pretty bad). Since I'm on my companies state and federal/national team I may get sent out if anything happens.


What's a good disaster bag consist of for your company?


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 24, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Hurricane season is coming. Also CA may get hit with some very bad storms this year (worse than last year which was pretty bad). Since I'm on my companies state and federal/national team I may get sent out if anything happens.


Ah got it. I signed up for CA's volunteer disaster team as well,so I've been preparing as well by organizing my bags and personal stuff. 




CodeBru1984 said:


> What's a good disaster bag consist of for your company?


Yeah, curious as to what you have?  Trying to figure out what's good to have and what should I know?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> What's a good disaster bag consist of for your company?









This is what the company wants/requests us to have. Based on previous experience with a deployment and other training I add on somethings.

Aside from personal medications we do not carry anything medical related (aside from a stethoscope if we want). The team I'm on is thru my company and not volunteer at all. Everything medical including ambulances are provided to us.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 24, 2015)

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 24, 2015)

Well what to do when your flight is delayed by a hour and a half...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 24, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Well what to do when your flight is delayed by a hour and a half...


The bar


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 24, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> The bar



I typed that out while in one haha. Great minds think alike.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 25, 2015)

I think we need a dating site lol


edit:Format error


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 25, 2015)

EMT11KDL said:


> I think we need a dating site lol
> 
> 
> edit:Format error



That idea has already been bandied about. I think that video has been posted too. hehe. I still think it's a good idea.


----------



## Gurby (Aug 25, 2015)

Tigger said:


> First day of medic school in the books. Weird to sit behind a desk again after a two year break, but I'm excited. I think.


 
About time!


----------



## Tigger (Aug 25, 2015)

Gurby said:


> About time!


Agreed.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 26, 2015)

Ugh, I didn't realize that it was so hard to sign up for a PHTLS or ITLS class. They don't seem to happen frequently. I tried to sign up for one at the beginning of the month, but it was cancelled after I found someone to cover my shift for it. I decided to sign up for one at the end of the month, when my card expires, without finding cover first. I'm two days away from the class and I haven't found cover still. I also cannot call out sick because there is too much evidence that I am trying to get this day off. I had paid time off, but used it for my paramedic testing. I have accrued 11.93 hours and I need 12 hours to get the day off, lol. I won't have that until the week after the class. I am so frustrated. I am probably going to take the first day of the class, but I expect that I won't be able to take the second day. I am gonna have to consider going out of state to sign up for an ITLS class soon (next one open to the public in California after this one is on 10/23 and I don't want to wait that long) or look for a PHTLS class (I haven't looked too much at it). Next time I am gonna look at classes much earlier. I thought they happened as frequently as ACLS and PALS, but I guess not.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 26, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> That idea has already been bandied about. I think that video has been posted too. hehe. I still think it's a good idea.


Weren't we suppose to work on this with @StCEMT ?


----------



## Aprz (Aug 26, 2015)

Found a PHTLS class on 9/19-20 in Santa Cruz. I need to find cover for those days if this ITLS class doesn't work out for me. Will be bummed if I can't find anyone to cover because it'll be a waste of $250.


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 26, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> That idea has already been bandied about. I think that video has been posted too. hehe. I still think it's a good idea.


I'm the one who posted it... I came across the video because I was considering employment at that company.


----------



## Flying (Aug 26, 2015)

The FDNY thread is like a beehive we never collect honey from.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm mad I couldn't get the day off. Thankfully I was able to cancel and be mostly refunded. My only other option is a PHTLS class at the end of next month. Bummer.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 26, 2015)

UGH... I had just gotten the schedule that I wanted at work and then someone had to go and quit.  Thanks a lot. I was finally going to have Sundays off, but nope not anymore.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 26, 2015)

UGH... I had just gotten the schedule that I wanted at work and then someone had to go and quit.  Thanks a lot. I was finally going to have Sundays off, but nope not anymore.


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 26, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> UGH... I had just gotten the schedule that I wanted at work and then someone had to go and quit.  Thanks a lot. I was finally going to have Sundays off, but nope not anymore.


How long are your shifts?


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 26, 2015)

Final dinner here at NTC, then driving home tonight!


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 26, 2015)

Well, I work at a coffee shop, and our shifts are technically 6/6.5 hours.  But because I work for my family, it's really like 8/9 hrs for me.  This was the first time that I asked to have Sundays off by choice and to have 2 days off.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 27, 2015)

Ok. Here goes....I'm putting out there that I'm having surgery tomorrow. Any prayers (if you're comfortable with that) or good vibes or whatever you may want to throw my way would be welcome.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 27, 2015)

Finally back home....real shower feel amazing!!

@ViolynEMT, what's the surgery for? Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 27, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Ok. Here goes....I'm putting out there that I'm having surgery tomorrow. Any prayers (if you're comfortable with that) or good vibes or whatever you may want to throw my way would be welcome.



Best wishes and will be sending good vibes your way!


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 27, 2015)

I used to like 24hr shifts. Now I cannot stand them. Anyone else rather do 12s?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 27, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Ok. Here goes....I'm putting out there that I'm having surgery tomorrow. Any prayers (if you're comfortable with that) or good vibes or whatever you may want to throw my way would be welcome.


Don't die!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 27, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Don't die!




Gee, thanks Bru!


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 27, 2015)

Got my mountain bike back! Woo!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 27, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> I used to like 24hr shifts. Now I cannot stand them. Anyone else rather do 12s?


Me. I did 24's for my medic internship and got very tired of it. I only do 12s now.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 27, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Me. I did 24's for my medic internship and got very tired of it. I only do 12s now.



Our bid is in October, hoping to jump down to the 42hr work week so I can do all 12s.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 27, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Ok. Here goes....I'm putting out there that I'm having surgery tomorrow. Any prayers (if you're comfortable with that) or good vibes or whatever you may want to throw my way would be welcome.



getting double d's?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 27, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> I used to like 24hr shifts. Now I cannot stand them. Anyone else rather do 12s?



That's because you work for atcems


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 27, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> getting double d's?




No, but I'm hoping for a nose job and maybe a little lipo while they're at it.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 27, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> That's because you work for atcems



Yeah, except that has nothing to do with it, nor does the call volume (3 calls today so far). I just like going home at the end of the day.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 27, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Yeah, except that has nothing to do with it, nor does the call volume (3 calls today so far). I just like going home at the end of the day.



I'm just busting your balls. I've grown to hate 24's. I do not like getting woken up in the middle of the night for a call. Even if we sleep through the night, I come home and crash out for a few hours and I'm still exhausted the rest of the day. It definitely wears on the body.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 27, 2015)

I always loved 24's as long as it wasn't too busy and I got a decent amount of downtime. Nothing like going to work only twice a week and still getting paid 8 hours OT.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 27, 2015)

That's the only reason I have no interest in doing 12's. 2-3x a week work schedule is great. When I did work 12's, that was fairly annoying too, lol. By the time you get home it's almost time to go to bed.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 27, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> I used to like 24hr shifts. Now I cannot stand them. Anyone else rather do 12s?


I don't think I'd like them where you are at. But I love them here, especially since my station tomorrow is 45 minutes from my house and an hour from class so I would not enjoy driving to and from six times total. And it's not particularly busy so I'll get other stuff done.

I get done with a 12 here in the city and I am wiped. We have a 48 hour car in the city and I don't understand how it's allowed, they run 35-40 calls a shift.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 27, 2015)

Tigger said:


> 48 hour car in the city and I don't understand how it's allowed, they run 35-40 calls a shift.


 
Holy crap. When I covered the 48 hour car I averaged 1/4 of that. We would get woken up like 1 or 2 times in the night and 6 or so in the day. But then again there were 2 ambulances at that station.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 27, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Holy crap. When I covered the 48 hour car I averaged 1/4 of that. We would get woken up like 1 or 2 times in the night and 6 or so in the day. But then again there were 2 ambulances at that station.


It's stupid. It's technically a "county" car as its station is not in the city limits but it's about two minutes from the border. They now have a sleeping time from 23-05 where they can only take calls in the fire district they are stationed at or if no one else is available so I bet their volume is down slightly. But still, they get pulled into the city all the time at night since we aren't as heavily staffed. A typical 12 hour shift in the city is probably 10 calls with eight transports regardless of time, so they basically do four in a row.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 27, 2015)

Tigger said:


> It's stupid. It's technically a "county" car as its station is not in the city limits but it's about two minutes from the border. They now have a sleeping time from 23-05 where they can only take calls in the fire district they are stationed at or if no one else is available so I bet their volume is down slightly. But still, they get pulled into the city all the time at night since we aren't as heavily staffed. A typical 12 hour shift in the city is probably 10 calls with eight transports regardless of time, so they basically do four in a row.



No thanks haha


----------



## Aprz (Aug 27, 2015)

I didn't realize California EMS registry would say pending forever. I want to see what my numbers are already, lol.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 27, 2015)

I cannot adequately describe the storm rolling through right now. Like a hurricane.  I love storms, but this one is scaring me.

For those of you who are Facebook friends,  I posted a video of it.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 27, 2015)

This is what happens to palm trees during thunderstorms here Az.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 29, 2015)

Pet peeve of the day: Volunteer fire department paying for a single EMT to "staff" an ambulance and wait for a driver to show up if there is an EMS call...Lo and behold, they receive a call on a Saturday morning and fail to get their ambulance out because they cannot get any of their dozens of members to show up to drive an ambulance two minutes to a call and another 3 minutes to a hospital. Why even bother?


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 29, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Pet peeve of the day: Volunteer fire department paying for a single EMT to "staff" an ambulance and wait for a driver to show up if there is an EMS call...Lo and behold, they receive a call on a Saturday morning and fail to get their ambulance out because they cannot get any of their dozens of members to show up to drive an ambulance two minutes to a call and another 3 minutes to a hospital. Why even bother?



Because lights & sirens are cool, and not getting paid to work is also cool!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 29, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Pet peeve of the day: Volunteer fire department paying for a single EMT to "staff" an ambulance and wait for a driver to show up if there is an EMS call...Lo and behold, they receive a call on a Saturday morning and fail to get their ambulance out because they cannot get any of their dozens of members to show up to drive an ambulance two minutes to a call and another 3 minutes to a hospital. Why even bother?




Broken system in DE that won't ever get fixed because;

A) good old boys. 
B) supported by state funding
C) EMS ain't as cool as fire fightin' 

But mostly A. 

I firmly believe that the county should take over the management of all ambulance service. Leave the ambulance in the fire department, they can own it and lease it to the county. Staff with a county paramedic and a EMT employed by fire company that meets the county standards. Get past the egos, work out the billing issues and then get that mess under control. It's an antiquated system that needs to change. 

But, again... See A.


----------



## exodus (Aug 29, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Holy crap. When I covered the 48 hour car I averaged 1/4 of that. We would get woken up like 1 or 2 times in the night and 6 or so in the day. But then again there were 2 ambulances at that station.



Do you know how the shift schedule works out there?  2 on 5 off? I haven't had a chance to figure out how it works lol


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 29, 2015)

exodus said:


> Do you know how the shift schedule works out there?  2 on 5 off? I haven't had a chance to figure out how it works lol



Thats how it was when I covered out there. 2 on 5 off. It worked for me cause I live in the valley and it was only a hour and a half there. When I was out there, they had a bunch of open shifts and were trying to get me to work 3 on 4 off. Don't know if thats changed in the past couple months though.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 29, 2015)

For only 3 transports today we used Narcan accompanied by restraints, Zofran, Fentanyl, and burn sheets.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 30, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> For only 3 transports today we used Narcan accompanied by restraints, Zofran, Fentanyl, and burn sheets.


Did you guys have the BBQ that blew up in 70s area?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 30, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> For only 3 transports today we used Narcan accompanied by restraints, Zofran, Fentanyl, and burn sheets.



Narcan and fentanyl is not a productive combination.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 30, 2015)

Remi said:


> Narcan and fentanyl is not a productive combination.




Were they on different patients? 3 calls.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 30, 2015)

Remi said:


> Narcan and fentanyl is not a productive combination.


My guess is that the fent and burn sheets where used together


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 30, 2015)

I was trying to be funny. Apparently unsuccessfully.


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 30, 2015)

Applesauce.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 30, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Applesauce



Peanut butter!


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 30, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> My guess is that the fent and burn sheets where used together



Yup.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 30, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Yup.


How bad was the patient? I believe they for transferred to Arrowhead


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 30, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> How bad was the patient? I believe they for transferred to Arrowhead



This wasn't what you're think of. It was a car fire with 71 and 81. 2nd degree burns to the inner right and left thigh spanning from the groin area to the knees. We transport to EMC and upgraded to code 3 about halfway to the hospital.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 30, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> This wasn't what you're think of. It was a car fire with 71 and 81. 2nd degree burns to the inner right and left thigh spanning from the groin area to the knees. We transport to EMC and upgraded to code 3 about halfway to the hospital.


Hmmm. EMC was fine with taking the patient? Figured they would have made you divert to DRMC


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 30, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Hmmm. EMC was fine with taking the patient? Figured they would have made you divert to DRMC



I was kinda surprised myself that they didn't divert us.


----------



## exodus (Aug 31, 2015)

So miley's nipple just popped out on live TV. Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2015)

exodus said:


> So miley's nipple just popped out on live TV. Can't say I'm surprised.


I missed it?!


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 31, 2015)

exodus said:


> So miley's nipple just popped out on live TV. Can't say I'm surprised.



And to think I almost went back inside to grab a water before going home.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 31, 2015)

It's Miley's nipple. 

That's like saying "hey, a black pick up truck just drove by". 

Everybody's seen one, nobody cares.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 31, 2015)

exodus said:


> So miley's nipple just popped out on live TV. Can't say I'm surprised.



Somehow I get the feeling that it wasn't an accident.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 31, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Somehow I get the feeling that it wasn't an accident.


Even if it was an accident, I get the impression that she didn't exactly take an extra moment to keep things PG should the curtain fall a bit. So she exposed a nipple... big deal. Then again, I think I might be a bit desensitized as I see more than that every day at work and it just doesn't faze me at all. I think I paid a little more attention to a patient that had a maggot infestation simply because the patient seemed to re-discover that infestation about every 2-3 minutes.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 31, 2015)

What grown *** adult watches the VMA's these days?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 31, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> What grown *** adult watches the VMA's these days?




I didn't watch. I heard about it on here. hehe This is where I get all my news. If it's on this site, it must be true.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 31, 2015)

I tune in for like 5 minutes every year, because I remember how good it was back in the day. Of course, I tune in at the part of Nikki twatmonster winning an award for the most ridiculous song ever, then proceeding to get into a staged fight with Miley. 

MTV needs to go away.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 31, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> I tune in for like 5 minutes every year, because I remember how good it was back in the day. Of course, I tune in at the part of Nikki twatmonster winning an award for the most ridiculous song ever, then proceeding to get into a staged fight with Miley.
> 
> MTV needs to go away.



Circus?


----------



## exodus (Aug 31, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> Even if it was an accident, I get the impression that she didn't exactly take an extra moment to keep things PG should the curtain fall a bit. So she exposed a nipple... big deal. Then again, I think I might be a bit desensitized as I see more than that every day at work and it just doesn't faze me at all. I think I paid a little more attention to a patient that had a maggot infestation simply because the patient seemed to re-discover that infestation about every 2-3 minutes.


I got a feeling she's trying to desensitize people to nipples or breasts on TV, similar to southpark and the "****" episode.  Before that episode aired, it was a big deal to say ****, now it really isn't.  She's always been a big #FreeTheNipple supporter.


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 31, 2015)

Got to love social norms. A 1.5" piece of flesh is exposed and people go nuts.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> What grown *** adult watches the VMA's these days?


Don't judge my life decisions.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 31, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> What grown *** adult watches the VMA's these days?


It was either that or Battleship, and I needed something worse than studying to motivate me to concentrate.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 31, 2015)

What is wrong with people today? There is something weird in the air. It seems that at every turn, someone is trying to find mistakes in everything I'm doing or saying and guess what...turns out THEY'RE wrong. I've had enough. Can't wait for today to be over. 

Rant done.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 31, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> What is wrong with people today? There is something weird in the air. It seems that at every turn, someone is trying to find mistakes in everything I'm doing or saying and guess what...turns out THEY'RE wrong. I've had enough. Can't wait for today to be over.
> 
> Rant done.


Just play them this:


----------



## Seirende (Aug 31, 2015)

I put the pager back on my hip today. Talked to a captain at the FD, including about what I am and am not yet capable of, and they're willing to work with me through my weak points. I don't feel stranded now. <3


----------



## Rhonda (Sep 1, 2015)

Last paramedic school class today!! Final on Friday! Holy cow what a year it has been!


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 1, 2015)

Rhonda said:


> Last paramedic school class today!! Final on Friday! Holy cow what a year it has been!


Congrats... now once you get past the NREMTP exam and you get your cert and license, then the real learning gets to happen! Be prepared for a steep learning curve...


----------



## Rhonda (Sep 1, 2015)

Trust me I'm completely freaked out for that moment


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 1, 2015)

A good way to prepare is by calling 911 at least one a day and acting out a specific disease process with the medics.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 1, 2015)

If you want to get used to the job, stay up until midnight. Then, set your alarm for random times between 1am and 5am. Make it as loud as possible. Maybe with a bloodcurdling shriek as the tone. When it goes off, jump up, pull on pants and boots and drive to a random address across town. When you get there pretend the radio said "you've been cancelled" drive home, then go back to bed. Do this twice more. Then at 6 am, wake up, get dressed, wash you car, drive to the gas station and fill up the fuel. Then go back home and try to live a normal life.  

Repeat this cycle until you are used to it. 

When you're finally used to it, retire from EMS.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 1, 2015)

So...they sent out an email saying there were a few permanent openings on some of our busier downtown stations, asking if anyone wanted to put in for a transfer. I'm currently at basically what's out slowest station right now. My 6th out of 6 pick in the last shift bids, while two of the openings are at my 2nd and 3rd choice stations.

However I found myself NOT replying right away to the email....idk, especially after being gone on military orders for nearly a month, but I feel I'm still "meshing" with this crew, getting into their grove and building my reputation with them (which is super important around here actually). Plus I think I'm getting just a bit spoiled by getting paid a full 24 hrs while as often as not getting a full nights sleep like my old 12 hr shift, or at least only getting up once vs 3 or 4 for a downtown unit lol (now that ice written this, I feel like I'm gonna get 4 after midnight calls just to spite me haha) and it's prob the best station to getting any studying done.. 

Problem is that I don't currently have any studying! The Kelley schedule just doesn't feel conducive to signing up for an A&P course or whatever, at least not if the school isn't willing to work around my sched, and we're so short staffed atm I really can't just get my current work schedule to flex around a school schedule....so find find myself going a bit stir crazy not running more calls....so maybe I will put in for a transfer..hmm...decisions decisions..


----------



## Tigger (Sep 1, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> So...they sent out an email saying there were a few permanent openings on some of our busier downtown stations, asking if anyone wanted to put in for a transfer. I'm currently at basically what's out slowest station right now. My 6th out of 6 pick in the last shift bids, while two of the openings are at my 2nd and 3rd choice stations.
> 
> However I found myself NOT replying right away to the email....idk, especially after being gone on military orders for nearly a month, but I feel I'm still "meshing" with this crew, getting into their grove and building my reputation with them (which is super important around here actually). Plus I think I'm getting just a bit spoiled by getting paid a full 24 hrs while as often as not getting a full nights sleep like my old 12 hr shift, or at least only getting up once vs 3 or 4 for a downtown unit lol (now that ice written this, I feel like I'm gonna get 4 after midnight calls just to spite me haha) and it's prob the best station to getting any studying done..
> 
> Problem is that I don't currently have any studying! The Kelley schedule just doesn't feel conducive to signing up for an A&P course or whatever, at least not if the school isn't willing to work around my sched, and we're so short staffed atm I really can't just get my current work schedule to flex around a school schedule....so find find myself going a bit stir crazy not running more calls....so maybe I will put in for a transfer..hmm...decisions decisions..


Online Anatomy and Physiology...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 1, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Online Anatomy and Physiology...




I would like to get your opinion on what online course/school is the best. That would be a great option for me.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 1, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I would like to get your opinion on what online course/school is the best. That would be a great option for me.



I would check and see if the medic school(s) you're looking at requires A&P *with* *labs* and also check if the online courses have labs.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 1, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I would like to get your opinion on what online course/school is the best. That would be a great option for me.



What are your goals? Online schools are insanely expensive. A lot of community colleges offer online courses.

I once paid $1700 for one class at Phoenix so I could get accepted into medic school on time.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 1, 2015)

I play the violin during the season. My schedule is erratic with that and part time EMS. I don't think I'm going to be able to do medic school, but I want to keep learning as much as possible. I have a free tutor right now learning EKG interp. (former medic teacher at a community college) and I would like to study A&P, but on my terms schedule-wise. I looked into the community college thing and I would end up missing some classes.

Ed2go (sounds cheesy) has one for $149. I just have no idea whether or not it is a reputable program.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 1, 2015)

Youtube.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLBohbbgb9b138zWn-9maEQ
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_yjveGdyx6mqqHkHaD-_bg


----------



## Tigger (Sep 1, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I would like to get your opinion on what online course/school is the best. That would be a great option for me.


I took mine through my state's community college system so I wouldn't have to worry about credit transfer. Both 1 and 2 had lab/dissections that you did on vacuum sealed specimens. Oh the selfies...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 2, 2015)

This video is a little (a lot) out of the norm for this site. I dare you to watch it. For me, this music is what brings me peace when things out there get really stupid. Some of you may not get it, some of you might and I hope it adds something to your life. Yes, I know, maybe a little dramatic hehe, but who knows. Maybe someone will like it.
I dare you to watch.
(Sharing a little bit of my "other" world)


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 2, 2015)

So I just finished binge watching soul eater... because screw adulthood.


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 2, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> This video is a little (a lot) out of the norm for this site. I dare you to watch it. For me, this music is what brings me peace when things out there get really stupid. Some of you may not get it, some of you might and I hope it adds something to your life. Yes, I know, maybe a little dramatic hehe, but who knows. Maybe someone will like it.
> I dare you to watch.
> (Sharing a little bit of my "other" world)


That was actually pretty cool


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 2, 2015)

Spent a good 30-45 minutes using a clay bar on my truck. Wish it was cooler so I can put on a good coat of wax instead of using the spray quick wax.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 2, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Spent a good 30-45 minutes using a clay bar on my truck. Wish it was cooler so I can put on a good coat of wax instead of using the spray quick wax.



Wanna make 5 bucks? My truck has some nice "natural" pin-striping from the last time I took it on the dirt.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 2, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Wanna make 5 bucks? My truck has some nice "natural" pin-striping from the last time I took it on the dirt.


5 bucks? I'm not that cheap of a date...


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 2, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> 5 bucks? I'm not that cheap of a date...



But 5 bucks is all my mom lets me spend.


----------



## exodus (Sep 3, 2015)

I can't find the post your pics thread ( blame Sailor Jerry). So here:


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 3, 2015)

exodus said:


> I can't find the post your pics thread ( blame Sailor Jerry). So here:


The guy's facial expression startled me


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 3, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> The guy's facial expression startled me


That's pretty normal for him haha


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh yeah! No jury duty for me!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 3, 2015)

Ugh.... My girl just got on her flight back to the US... sad day


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 3, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Ugh.... My girl just got on her flight back to the US... sad day



Well is it sad because you are in the US? Or she is going to US without you?


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 3, 2015)

For those of you that live in California and want to go fishing this Saturday, you don't need to buy a fishing license. 

https://www.wildlife.ca.gov/Licensing/Fishing/Free-Fishing-Days


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 3, 2015)

Only two calls since 0600. Guess its time for the gym


----------



## Angel (Sep 4, 2015)

I wish we had a gym!
Found a boy....or he found me, so I've had zero time for most anything else lately. It's been interesting


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 4, 2015)

Angel said:


> I wish we had a gym!
> Found a boy....or he found me, so I've had zero time for most anything else lately. It's been interesting



That much sex, huh?


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 4, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> That much sex, huh?


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 4, 2015)

exodus said:


> I can't find the post your pics thread ( blame Sailor Jerry). So here:


BTW here it is, but our community partypooper closed it.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 4, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> BTW here it is, but our community partypooper closed it.


You didn't post a link...

You can also contact moderators if you think something has been done unjustly...


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 4, 2015)

Tigger said:


> You didn't post a link...
> 
> You can also contact moderators if you think something has been done unjustly...


http://emtlife.com/threads/let-me-see-your-face.40501/#post-561201 That was odd. I remember copying and pasting that.

Also, tis but a joke, kind sir.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 4, 2015)

Angel said:


> I wish we had a gym!
> Found a boy....or he found me, so I've had zero time for most anything else lately. It's been interesting




I wish I had a "Jim".


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 4, 2015)

Just hit "send" for my newest application. Let the waiting begin. Wish me luck!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 4, 2015)

I just realized that it was one year ago today that I took the NREMT. Time flies!


----------



## Rhonda (Sep 4, 2015)

Just finished my paramedic school final. Now I get wait all day find out the results.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 4, 2015)

A shooting at the exact spot where we post units to cover a city. Hopefully there wasn't a crew posted there when it went down.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 4, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> A shooting at the exact spot where we post units to cover a city. Hopefully there wasn't a crew posted there when it went down.



Well that would've been interesting.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 4, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Well that would've been interesting.


No crew was posted there luckily. Drive by shooting with a 15 y/o victim


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 4, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> No crew was posted there luckily. Drive by shooting with a 15 y/o victim



DHS... smh...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 5, 2015)

It was one year ago today that I logged on to the NREMT site and saw that I passed. I can finally say I've been an EMT for a year.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 5, 2015)

Nothing like finishing a shift will a full arrest and getting off a hour and a half late.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 6, 2015)

https://video.fphx1-1.fna.fbcdn.net...=81651b7bdc8d3fd7da6f59de3478679f&oe=55EBF20F

Just found a new bucket list item.


----------



## EMT2015 (Sep 6, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> https://video.fphx1-1.fna.fbcdn.net...=81651b7bdc8d3fd7da6f59de3478679f&oe=55EBF20F
> 
> Just found a new bucket list item.



Where is this??


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 6, 2015)

Went on a traffic collision, auto vs motorcycle. We found the motorcyclist laying face down pretty much middle of the intersection, conscious, complaining of neck and bilateral ankle pain. He knows he was in a crash but can't remember it or the aftermath at all (he knows he was riding along and now he's on the ground in pain talking to the fire department). So we board and collar him, and start ALS transport to the local Trauma Center  (Level II, 10-15 min away). There's no obvious external signs of trauma, just some cuts and scrapes, and the medics mused that if it weren't for the KO we might've gone BLS to the MAR instead...well before we left the scene we grabbed his backpack and helmet, and on the helmet was a GoPro like camera (different brand), and he walks us through how to pull up the replay of what happened (it has a digital screen on the side of the camera) and lo and behold we get to see the EXACT mechanism while en route.... (car turned left in front of him at the intersection, he collided ~30-40mph almost head on into the car, right in the space in front of the right front passanger door, watch him flip head over heels and faceplant into the pavement.....and now the medic is glad we didn't BLS lol, plus instead of a generic description to the trauma doc on what happened, we could show them, and the cops were able to see who had the green light....and the camera didn't even look like it was in a wreck! Ain't technology grand?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 6, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Where is this??




Smoky Mountains.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 6, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Went on a traffic collision, auto vs motorcycle. We found the motorcyclist laying face down pretty much middle of the intersection, conscious, complaining of neck and bilateral ankle pain. He knows he was in a crash but can't remember it or the aftermath at all (he knows he was riding along and now he's on the ground in pain talking to the fire department). So we board and collar him, and start ALS transport to the local Trauma Center  (Level II, 10-15 min away). There's no obvious external signs of trauma, just some cuts and scrapes, and the medics mused that if it weren't for the KO we might've gone BLS to the MAR instead...well before we left the scene we grabbed his backpack and helmet, and on the helmet was a GoPro like camera (different brand), and he walks us through how to pull up the replay of what happened (it has a digital screen on the side of the camera) and lo and behold we get to see the EXACT mechanism while en route.... (car turned left in front of him at the intersection, he collided ~30-40mph almost head on into the car, right in the space in front of the right front passanger door, watch him flip head over heels and faceplant into the pavement.....and now the medic is glad we didn't BLS lol, plus instead of a generic description to the trauma doc on what happened, we could show them, and the cops were able to see who had the green light....and the camera didn't even look like it was in a wreck! Ain't technology grand?


GoPros are amazing little cameras that stand up to a lot of abuse. I finally got one a couple of months ago and just have to put it on my dirt bike helmet. 

I believe Robb caught his snowmobile accident on camera.


----------



## EMT2015 (Sep 6, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Smoky Mountains.



Cool!! Will have to add that to my list!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 6, 2015)

Why MICN must you order me to give 2mg of narcan IVP to an possible OD patient with a RR of 18, SpO2 of 96% on room air, and an EtCO2 of 38? I do not want to wake the patient up nor do I need to. I hate the thinking of "well they are only responsive to painful stimuli and breathing fine. Let's wake them up just because"


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 6, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Why MICN must you order me to give 2mg of narcan IVP to an possible OD patient with a RR of 18, SpO2 of 96% on room air, and an EtCO2 of 38? I do not want to wake the patient up nor do I need to. I hate the thinking of "well they are only responsive to painful stimuli and breathing fine. Let's wake them up just because"



Ask the new guy from jersey


----------



## Chris07 (Sep 6, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Why MICN must you order me to give 2mg of narcan IVP to an possible OD patient with a RR of 18, SpO2 of 96% on room air, and an EtCO2 of 38? I do not want to wake the patient up nor do I need to. I hate the thinking of "well they are only responsive to painful stimuli and breathing fine. Let's wake them up just because"


Can't you refuse to give it based on the fact that it's not clinically indicated?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 6, 2015)

Chris07 said:


> Can't you refuse to give it based on the fact that it's not clinically indicated?


If the hospital orders it we don't have a choice really.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 6, 2015)

Chris07 said:


> Can't you refuse to give it based on the fact that it's not clinically indicated?





DesertMedic66 said:


> If the hospital orders it we don't have a choice really.



Man that would be interesting if someone did that. Im pretty sure if someone refused a MICN's orders there would be a call to the sup pretty damn quick.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 6, 2015)

How about, "I'm gonna hold off on that unless his ventilatory status deteriorates en route. See you in a few."

What would happen if you did that? Would you get "a talking to" by the nurse? Who cares.  Would you get a write up? Appeal it. Would you get hauled in front of the med director? Good! Could you defend your actions in front of your medical director? Sounds like you can.

Then do the right thing for your patients and stop being a sheep.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 6, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> How about, "I'm gonna hold off on that unless his ventilatory status deteriorates en route. See you in a few."
> 
> What would happen if you did that? Would you get "a talking to" by the nurse? Who cares.  Would you get a write up? Appeal it. Would you get hauled in front of the med director? Good! Could you defend your actions in front of your medical director? Sounds like you can.
> 
> Then do the right thing for your patients and stop being a sheep.


That's a double bladed sword I really don't want to fall on. I would more than likely get a phone call from the supervisor very quickly and probably have to go thru a whole investigation with my company and county. Yes I could defend my actions however if I burn my relationship with the MICNs and doctors if I call for orders (extra pain meds or pain meds for ABD pain for example) as soon as they hear my name there will be a 99% chance I will be denied orders. 

I took my time giving it however. Got the patient in soft restraints and by the time I was giving it (not slamming it) we were already at the back doors to the ED


----------



## exodus (Sep 6, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Why MICN must you order me to give 2mg of narcan IVP to an possible OD patient with a RR of 18, SpO2 of 96% on room air, and an EtCO2 of 38? I do not want to wake the patient up nor do I need to. I hate the thinking of "well they are only responsive to painful stimuli and breathing fine. Let's wake them up just because"



"Uhh, I copy 2mg Narcan IVP, protocol deviation for ALOC."     I'd say restrain the patient and slam it right before you walk in. ./sarcasm


----------



## exodus (Sep 6, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> How about, "I'm gonna hold off on that unless his ventilatory status deteriorates en route. See you in a few."
> 
> What would happen if you did that? Would you get "a talking to" by the nurse? Who cares.  Would you get a write up? Appeal it. Would you get hauled in front of the med director? Good! Could you defend your actions in front of your medical director? Sounds like you can.
> 
> Then do the right thing for your patients and stop being a sheep.



There's no harm in giving the narcan as long as it's not slammed and the patient is restrained.  No need to make an *** out of yourself and burn bridges.

Although, not in our county, it is also indicated in suspected acute opiod OD. And I would consider being ALOC after a suspected OD being fairly acute.

Chances of having an airway compromise because of the ALOC are small, but they are there. What if the patient vomits enroute and have now aspirated because they weren't able to manage their away by being awake and alert?

There *are* reasons to give narcan to wake people up, but as far as desert's scenario, in our county it wasn't indicated and the MICN just wanted a pt who she could push by to the psych hall instead of the med beds.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 6, 2015)

Narcan is best served while moving the pt to the hospital bed.


----------



## exodus (Sep 6, 2015)

Too late to edit my post. I just wanted to add that, I'm all for narcan for only respiratory depression in an ambulance, I was just trying to articulate there are reasons and some benefits to waking them up (slowly and not hypoxic)


----------



## triemal04 (Sep 6, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> That's a double bladed sword I really don't want to fall on. I would more than likely get a phone call from the supervisor very quickly and probably have to go thru a whole investigation with my company and county. Yes I could defend my actions however* if I burn my relationship with the MICNs and doctors* if I call for orders (extra pain meds or pain meds for ABD pain for example) as soon as they hear my name there will be a 99% chance I will be denied orders.
> 
> I took my time giving it however. Got the patient in soft restraints and by the time I was giving it (not slamming it) we were already at the back doors to the ED


Just going to take a wild *** guess here, but if you give 2mg of narcan to someone, put them into bad to serious withdrawals and dump them off on the doctor and the non-moronic nurse's who don't answer the radio...yeah...you'll burn far more bridges that way than if you don't give to large a dose of narcan.

So.  Let's recap.  You were told to do something that was wrong and not medically indicated.  You *knew* it was wrong and not medically indicated.  Maybe you followed the order, maybe you didn't.  But afterwards, you, as a good medical provider followed up on this by lodging a complaint with both your supervisor and medical director, right?  Because, since you know that you are being told to do inappropriate things you are going to take steps to ensure that it doesn't happen again, to you or anyone else.  Right?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't think I could work in a system where I had to take medical direction from nurses who don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 7, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> That's a double bladed sword I really don't want to fall on. I would more than likely get a phone call from the supervisor very quickly and probably have to go thru a whole investigation with my company and county. Yes I could defend my actions however if I burn my relationship with the MICNs and doctors if I call for orders (extra pain meds or pain meds for ABD pain for example) as soon as they hear my name there will be a 99% chance I will be denied orders.
> 
> I took my time giving it however. Got the patient in soft restraints and by the time I was giving it (not slamming it) we were already at the back doors to the ED



If they are going to deny the PATIENTS more comfort because of you, than thats pathetic.


----------



## exodus (Sep 7, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> Just going to take a wild *** guess here, but if you give 2mg of narcan to someone, put them into bad to serious withdrawals and dump them off on the doctor and the non-moronic nurse's who don't answer the radio...yeah...you'll burn far more bridges that way than if you don't give to large a dose of narcan.
> 
> So.  Let's recap.  You were told to do something that was wrong and not medically indicated.  You *knew* it was wrong and not medically indicated.  Maybe you followed the order, maybe you didn't.  But afterwards, you, as a good medical provider followed up on this by lodging a complaint with both your supervisor and medical director, right?  Because, since you know that you are being told to do inappropriate things you are going to take steps to ensure that it doesn't happen again, to you or anyone else.  Right?


How is it not indicated on an ALOC patient without a secured airway?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 7, 2015)

exodus said:


> How is it not indicated on an ALOC patient without a secured airway?



Because narcan is indicated for respiratory depression. Not ALOC.

And my GoPro stood up fantastically to my snowmobile accident, helmet not so much.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 7, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> Just going to take a wild *** guess here, but if you give 2mg of narcan to someone, put them into bad to serious withdrawals and dump them off on the doctor and the non-moronic nurse's who don't answer the radio...yeah...you'll burn far more bridges that way than if you don't give to large a dose of narcan.
> 
> So.  Let's recap.  You were told to do something that was wrong and not medically indicated.  You *knew* it was wrong and not medically indicated.  Maybe you followed the order, maybe you didn't.  But afterwards, you, as a good medical provider followed up on this by lodging a complaint with both your supervisor and medical director, right?  Because, since you know that you are being told to do inappropriate things you are going to take steps to ensure that it doesn't happen again, to you or anyone else.  Right?


Here's the issue, while it is only in my protocols to use narcan for respiratory depression (and really the only time I want to use it) we have a decent amount of people who will push narcan for any ALOC OD patient. In the hospital they wake up every single OD (from my experience).

There is no point in even trying to bring this issue up to management level. The doctors in each ED have "protocols" for their nurses and protocols on requesting medications from EMS providers.

My protocols differ from what the ED protocold are. So while using narcan to wake an OD patient may not be in my protocols it is in the hospitals. Using pain medications is not in my protocls for ABD pain but it is in the hospitals. When we make contact with the ED we are pretty much now using their protocols.

Edit: also let me add in that we are not able to titrate medications in my system without a base hospital order (MICN). So if we are going to give Narcan it has to be 2mg IV/IN/IM. If we call for orders to titrate we will more than likely be denied those orders and given the orders for the full 2mg.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 7, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> If they are going to deny the PATIENTS more comfort because of you, than thats pathetic.


If the hospital MICN believes you are a ****ty medic based on prior experiences when you do a call in they will only take it with a grain of salt and will believe that the report is inaccurate.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 7, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Edit: also let me add in that we are not able to titrate medications in my system without a base hospital order (MICN). So if we are going to give Narcan it has to be 2mg IV/IN/IM. If we call for orders to titrate we will more than likely be denied those orders and given the orders for the full 2mg.



This is the biggest issue I have with this situation.

I don't necessarily have a huge problem with them wanting you to take up a suspected opioid OD, even despite them breathing well  - I don't think there's any reason for it and I don't think it's a great practice, but whatev - however, the fact that they are forcing you to give such a large dose is simply stupid. It's not needed and it's potentially bad for the patient.

For an EMT who is dealing with a patient who is apneic or hypoxic from resp depression and they are in over their head and they need to do something and all they have is a metered-dose device of some type, then 2mg is fine. But for a paramedic who can easily divide the doses and is dealing with a patient who is already breathing adequately, it's asinine.

That, and having to take orders from an ED RN. I can't get past that one.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 7, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Why MICN must you order me to give 2mg of narcan IVP to an possible OD patient with a RR of 18, SpO2 of 96% on room air, and an EtCO2 of 38? I do not want to wake the patient up nor do I need to. I hate the thinking of "well they are only responsive to painful stimuli and breathing fine. Let's wake them up just because"


I generally had two formats for calling hospitals. One was simply a radio report that was similar to a report I'd give at bedside to the receiving staff. The other was what I'd use when asking for orders, for whatever reason. It was generally clear that I wasn't asking for, nor expecting, orders for care of that patient, when simply giving a radio report. 

If you disagree with the MICN's order, should one be given, just make sure you clarify the order in such a way that you're trying to point out why you don't think it's a great idea to do at that time. "Confirm 2 mg Narcan for a spontaneously breathing patient that is protecting their own airway, satting 96% on room air with an EtCO2 of 38?" The MICN might not exactly "like" having to repeat an order, but the restated stuff might make them rethink the order. Also, if there's and adverse event of some sort afterward, you then can bring that up later in a run review... and it's on tape. Or you can request to speak to the Base Hospital Physician about the order. Be polite and professional and if the order won't be detrimental to the patient, you should be able to choose when to "do it" and at what rate. After all, 2 mg Narcan SLLLOOOWWWWWWWWWWW IVP will still result in 2 mg being administered just as a 2mg Narcan bolus does.

Just be very certain what your county's policy is when you are refusing an MICN order. Remember, if the MICN doesn't give the proper order and you carry it out, YOU are the one they'll hang because you're the ultimate safety device. As an RN, if I think a medical provider's med orders (for instance) are unsafe or appropriate for that patient, I have the responsibility to NOT do it and question it.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 7, 2015)

Evidently there was a cardiac arrest right near the start of a large Labor Day parade in Wilmington, and the news decided they should publish an article with a play by play of the events. It's interesting to read the description of this code from a layman perspective. 

http://www.delawareonline.com/story...ency-delays-start--labor-day-parade/71836896/


----------



## EMT2015 (Sep 7, 2015)

Happy Labor Day!! To everyone working today, stay safe out there.


----------



## triemal04 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yep.  Definitely time to implement a new, nationwide tax on Californians.

Anytime one leaves the state on a temporary basis, it's $500.  Anytime one leaves the state on a permanent basis, it's $5000 per month.  All proceeds shall be split between the city, county and state that has to put up with them.  

Maybe that'll help contain the stupid a little better.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 7, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Evidently there was a cardiac arrest right near the start of a large Labor Day parade in Wilmington, and the news decided they should publish an article with a play by play of the events. It's interesting to read the description of this code from a layman perspective.
> 
> http://www.delawareonline.com/story...ency-delays-start--labor-day-parade/71836896/




After ROSC, I usually direct a rescuer to apply light chest compressions. Just, ya know, in case.
That's just odd.


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 7, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Evidently there was a cardiac arrest right near the start of a large Labor Day parade in Wilmington, and the news decided they should publish an article with a play by play of the events. It's interesting to read the description of this code from a layman perspective.
> 
> http://www.delawareonline.com/story...ency-delays-start--labor-day-parade/71836896/


And then the healing wizards came, and said their magic spell of "I'm clear, you're clear, we're all clear" and brought him back to life!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 7, 2015)

Ditto.
Be safe guys. Also, enjoy that holiday pay!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 7, 2015)

Remi said:


> This is the biggest issue I have with this situation.
> 
> I don't necessarily have a huge problem with them wanting you to take up a suspected opioid OD, even despite them breathing well  - I don't think there's any reason for it and I don't think it's a great practice, but whatev - however, the fact that they are forcing you to give such a large dose is simply stupid. It's not needed and it's potentially bad for the patient.
> 
> ...


Welcome to my world. The only things we can titrate are CPAP, O2, and Fluid bolus. Everything else we have to call for orders fo . We have 2 different kinds of orders. The majority of our orders can be given by the MICN. However there are a few orders that have to be given directly from the ED doctor. 



Akulahawk said:


> I generally had two formats for calling hospitals. One was simply a radio report that was similar to a report I'd give at bedside to the receiving staff. The other was what I'd use when asking for orders, for whatever reason. It was generally clear that I wasn't asking for, nor expecting, orders for care of that patient, when simply giving a radio report.
> 
> If you disagree with the MICN's order, should one be given, just make sure you clarify the order in such a way that you're trying to point out why you don't think it's a great idea to do at that time. "Confirm 2 mg Narcan for a spontaneously breathing patient that is protecting their own airway, satting 96% on room air with an EtCO2 of 38?" The MICN might not exactly "like" having to repeat an order, but the restated stuff might make them rethink the order. Also, if there's and adverse event of some sort afterward, you then can bring that up later in a run review... and it's on tape. Or you can request to speak to the Base Hospital Physician about the order. Be polite and professional and if the order won't be detrimental to the patient, you should be able to choose when to "do it" and at what rate. After all, 2 mg Narcan SLLLOOOWWWWWWWWWWW IVP will still result in 2 mg being administered just as a 2mg Narcan bolus does.
> 
> Just be very certain what your county's policy is when you are refusing an MICN order. Remember, if the MICN doesn't give the proper order and you carry it out, YOU are the one they'll hang because you're the ultimate safety device. As an RN, if I think a medical provider's med orders (for instance) are unsafe or appropriate for that patient, I have the responsibility to NOT do it and question it.


If it was a clearly harmful or dangerous order for the patient I would not complete the order, however in this case it would be very hard (IMO) to say that this was a dangerous or clearly harmful order. 

I have 3 types of call ins. The information only call ins for AMAs, the standard call in where I am just transporting, and then seeking orders contact (I usually start that off with "I'm seeking orders for 50mcg of fent for ABD pain" and then state my case.

As for this call I did restate the order exactly how you stated it to which I was given the yes by the MICN (their reasoning was based solely off of the GCS and nothing to do with respiratory depression).

I slowly put my patient in the restraints and very slowly gave the 2mg Narcan while running the line wide open. By the time I was done giving it we were walking thru the back doors at the hospital.


----------



## exodus (Sep 7, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Because narcan is indicated for respiratory depression. Not ALOC.
> 
> And my GoPro stood up fantastically to my snowmobile accident, helmet not so much.



But it is, only one indication of it is respiratory depression induced by opiods: 

http://eilat.sci.brooklyn.cuny.edu/newnyc/DRUGS/Naloxone.htm



> For the complete or partial reversal of CNS and respiratory depression induced by opioids:
> 
> Narcotic agonist
> Morphine sulfate
> ...


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 7, 2015)

Well out of the 8 days I went available for at work (part time) hopefully I'll be able to pick up 3 or 4 shifts next week.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 7, 2015)

Ok computer literate people, I'm shopping for a new laptop, primary use Internet, Office, and some PC games. I was about to pick up a $400 laptop when the sales guy said the i3 core wouldn't do.....So what should I be looking for in terms of processor and all that should I be looking for?


----------



## Flying (Sep 7, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Ok computer literate people, I'm shopping for a new laptop, primary use Internet, Office, and some PC games. I was about to pick up a $400 laptop when the sales guy said the i3 core wouldn't do.....So what should I be looking for in terms of processor and all that should I be looking for?


Games are the most intensive, which games or what kind?


----------



## triemal04 (Sep 7, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I slowly put my patient in the restraints and very slowly gave the 2mg Narcan while running the line wide open. By the time I was done giving it we were walking thru the back doors at the hospital.


This goes around a lot, so it's not just you by any stretch.

What's the half-life of narcan?

When giving narcan, what really matters, the dosage and route of adminstration or the rate of administration?  

If you give 2mg over 5 minutes one day and 2mg over 5 seconds another, do you think there will be a difference in the patient's presentation 30 minutes later?


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 7, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Ok computer literate people, I'm shopping for a new laptop, primary use Internet, Office, and some PC games. I was about to pick up a $400 laptop when the sales guy said the i3 core wouldn't do.....So what should I be looking for in terms of processor and all that should I be looking for?



Theses the option of building your computer. Im not at all tech savy, but from what I've heard from other people its like building an AR-15 (except someone else it putting together the computer) in the sense of you build it to meet your specifications.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 7, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> This goes around a lot, so it's not just you by any stretch.
> 
> What's the half-life of narcan?
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly the half-life is anywhere from 30-90 minutes.

The dose is what matters not the route (aside from the absorption).

In my experience if you slam Narcan the patient normally responds by vomiting and being aggressive. If it is given slower they seem to not have the issue of the vomiting or being aggressive (my experience with Narcan is very limited however. I have only given it 3 times)

As for the patient 30 minutes later, there shouldn't be a difference or at least none I can think of.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 7, 2015)

^ no matter what you say, he'll continue to pick apart what you say since apparently it's how he fulfills his satisfaction.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 7, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> If I remember correctly the half-life is anywhere from 30-90 minutes.
> 
> The dose is what matters not the route (aside from the absorption).
> 
> ...


The rate at which the patient receives the drug into circulation affects the patient's response. You just effectively said so. Different routes of administration result in different rates of uptake into circulation. If you're told 2mg IVP, you're not necessarily being told to slam it in. You can choose a much slower route, and therefore a much more gentle response by the patient. Yes, total dose does matter. However, slam that stuff in, and your fully-awake, well perfusing/breathing patient will likely still be very, very angry with you. Give it slowly and they'll still likely experience withdrawl symptoms, but the onset will be much less rapid and you'll still have a fully-awake, well perfusing/breathing patient. 

Also, slam it and your angry patient could end up also wearing some silver bracelets, courtesy of law enforcement.


----------



## triemal04 (Sep 7, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> As for the patient 30 minutes later, there shouldn't be a difference or at least none I can think of.


Correct.


Akulahawk said:


> Give it slowly and they'll still likely experience withdrawl symptoms, but the onset will be much less rapid and you'll still have a fully-awake, well perfusing/breathing patient.
> 
> Also, slam it and your angry patient could end up also wearing some silver bracelets, courtesy of law enforcement.


Also correct.

If the total dose is large enough to precipitate withdrawal, unless it's being given VERY slowly (like a drip given over hours and titrated to breathing status/level of consciousness) the patient is still going to go into withdrawals.  It might be a somewhat slower onset and not something that has to be dealt with by the provider who pushed the med...but it's still going to happen.  While doing what you did might make your life easier...do you see how it's still a problem?


----------



## triemal04 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hypothetical question for all the moderators.  Purely hypothetical of course.

If someone was to admit that they were a troll and just trolling this forum...what would happen to them?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 7, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> Hypothetical question for all the moderators.  Purely hypothetical of course.
> 
> If someone was to admit that they were a troll and just trolling this forum...what would happen to them?



You mean, like, desertmedic, with the title under their name? Derp.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 7, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> You mean, like, desertmedic, with the title under their name? Derp.


You caught me, I give up, I admit it. Now just have to wait for the mods to ban me.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 7, 2015)

I told him he can't troll a troll. Guess I'm getting reported.


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 7, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> Hypothetical question for all the moderators.  Purely hypothetical of course.
> 
> If someone was to admit that they were a troll and just trolling this forum...what would happen to them?



hes been here long enough


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 8, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> Hypothetical question for all the moderators.  Purely hypothetical of course.
> 
> If someone was to admit that they were a troll and just trolling this forum...what would happen to them?


They would be executed.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 8, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> They would be executed.


Slowly...


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 8, 2015)

Flying said:


> Games are the most intensive, which games or what kind?


I was half hoping the $400 model I was looking at was a good Labor Day sale at Best Buy lol. PC games, well honestly I haven't played the latest greatest in a while, but I'd like to be able to see what the next newest addiction that everyone will be talking about lol.....um yeah, Steam games...I wanna download Kerbal Space Program lol, some oldies include Command and Conquer, Freelancer, Overlord, Spore if that gives you kind of a sense of what new games I'd want to pick up...so at least an i5 according to one of my friends. 

Ok, what are the equivalents of other companies processors (like I saw an AMX something or other) and what sort of RAM would y'all recommend? The $400 one had 6GB (a slightly cheaper one only had 4 and the sales guy said I'd def notice the difference)


----------



## Flying (Sep 8, 2015)

Go with an i5 laptop, don't go with the cheapest, nor the most expensive. Get one with at least 4GB RAM, computers with more will not make things faster unless if you make a habit of watching YouTube videos _while_ playing video games. The alternative processors (AMD/ATI) will do the job, but I have no comparisons to give.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 8, 2015)

Flying said:


> Go with an i5 laptop, don't go with the cheapest, nor the most expensive. Get one with at least 4GB RAM, computers with more will not make things faster unless if you make a habit of watching YouTube videos _while_ playing video games. The alternative processors (AMD/ATI) will do the job, but I have no comparisons to give.


what would I expect to pay for a mid range? A quick look around show a range between 600-800, is that right?


----------



## EMT2015 (Sep 8, 2015)

Well, got the day off due to being sick.  Yeah 3 day weekend not by choice!


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 8, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Well, got the day off due to being sick.  Yeah 3 day weekend not by choice!


It's tuesday...


----------



## Flying (Sep 8, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> what would I expect to pay for a mid range? A quick look around show a range between 600-800, is that right?


I was thinking more 500-700 if buying from the specialized internet retailers (Newegg, TigerDirect, etc.)


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 8, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> what would I expect to pay for a mid range? A quick look around show a range between 600-800, is that right?



If you have the money Jim have you ever considered building one? You could have someone else put all the pieces together, and you can build it to your needs and specifications. 

Im with Flying on you need latest 4GB of RAM, if you're using a computer for gaming and such like you said in your initial post you might want to look into a desktop. Laptops are nice and all but for gaming desktops are typically the better choice.


----------



## EMT2015 (Sep 8, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> It's tuesday...


It's a 3 day weekend for me because my work was closed yesterday for labor day, didn't work today, and I have tomorrow off.  So yeah!


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 8, 2015)

I've considered a desktop actually. If I was just going between home and work, a desktop and tablet would be a great combo, however with the Reserves where I find myself needin to be a little more mobile, it just makes things a lot easier to have the laptop


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 8, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> I've considered a desktop actually. If I was just going between home and work, a desktop and tablet would be a great combo, however with the Reserves where I find myself needin to be a little more mobile, it just makes things a lot easier to have the laptop



Gotcha, I would gear towards a gaming laptop. The reasoning would be that gaming would be most intensive for all the tech crap inside (I'm not to tech savvy haha).


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 8, 2015)

Ok I'm at Best Buy and I found an Asus laptop wit a 15.6in screen (which is the size I like), a built in CD drive (which I really want, hate tying up limited USB ports for something that used to be a ubiquitous standard feature I actually use lol), Intel i5 processor, 6GB RAM and a 1TB hard drive for $450...


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 8, 2015)

....and I may be speaking too soon, there's a $650 one, with a built in Nvidia card that's really twisting my arm......aaaand I'll take it! Lol 

(Someone Google'ing for new laptop advice is gonna wonder why on earth an EMT forum is popping up lol)


----------



## EMT2015 (Sep 8, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> (Someone Google'ing for new laptop advice is gonna wonder why on earth an EMT forum is popping up lol)


Not really.  I googled my name once, and all the EMT stuff that I've looked at came up.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 9, 2015)

The one I went for has an Intel Core i5, NVIDIA graphics card w/2GB dedicated VRAM, 8GB DDR3 Memory, 1TB Hard Drive, DVD-RW drive, 15.6" HD 1366x768 16:9 display, 3x USB ports (2x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0), and after what happened to my last laptop due to Army training, and very real possibility of similar circumstances in the future I let them talk me into a 2 year warranty, total price was a hair under $800


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 9, 2015)

If you're looking for laptops for casual browsing, homework and that sort of thing... You can find great deals on off lease machines. Now, I buy only off lease Dell desktops and laptops for work and have had great luck. Laptops perfect to issue to an employee for <$200. A rockin' dual core, 64 bit win 7 pro dell optiplex with 4 gig of RAM is about $140. When you need to buy them pretty frequently, it's a cheap and easy solution.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 9, 2015)

I love working nights when you only get one call.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 9, 2015)

Hello?


----------



## EMT2015 (Sep 9, 2015)

Achilles said:


> Hello?


Hi!


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 9, 2015)

Howdy!


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 9, 2015)

Two of my coworkers ran a STEMI the other day that turned into an absolutely awesome call. They were ~1 hour from a PCI center and happened to be close to this call (and an extra power unit!).

Dispatched as a Charlie level "seizure" (low priority, seizure ended at time of call, no seizure history). They arrived to find a patient adamantly refusing care with no symptoms. He looked "terrible" per their report and they did a 12 lead EKG. First two EKGs showed an insane STEMI and they managed to convince the patient to consent to transport. Mid transport, the patient decided to go full mega code mode on them and variously exhibited v tach with pulses, pulseless VT, torsades, and some variety of bradycardia in the 30s. 

At various times in this transport, they activated a STEMI alert early on a holiday weekend, gave ASA, NTG, an amiodarone drip, a magnesium drip, and versed. They cardioverted the patient 5x, defibrillated him 2x, did some chest compressions, and ended up successfully initiating transcutaneous pacing all the way to the cath lab. 

I'm not sure what kind of occlusion the patient had, but he underwent PCI and is recovering in a cardiac step down unit now with completely normal neurological function. To me, it is really cool to hear about a call where well performed prehospital ALS made a true and quantifiable difference in the outcome.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 9, 2015)

Also, here's the first EKG from that call if anyone wants to provide some input.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 9, 2015)

Achilles said:


> Hello?



Woah, back from the dead?



chaz90 said:


> Two of my coworkers ran a STEMI the other day that turned into an absolutely awesome call. They were ~1 hour from a PCI center and happened to be close to this call (and an extra power unit!).
> 
> Dispatched as a Charlie level "seizure" (low priority, seizure ended at time of call, no seizure history). They arrived to find a patient adamantly refusing care with no symptoms. He looked "terrible" per their report and they did a 12 lead EKG. First two EKGs showed an insane STEMI and they managed to convince the patient to consent to transport. Mid transport, the patient decided to go full mega code mode on them and variously exhibited v tach with pulses, pulseless VT, torsades, and some variety of bradycardia in the 30s.
> 
> ...



That is badass man, its cool to hear about those types of calls with a good outcome.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 9, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Also, here's the first EKG from that call if anyone wants to provide some input.


Looks just fine


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 9, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Looks just fine



Normal sinus right?


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 9, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Also, here's the first EKG from that call if anyone wants to provide some input.









I had to haha.


----------



## cruiseforever (Sep 9, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I love working nights when you only get one call.


 
All depends on how long it takes you to do one call.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 9, 2015)

cruiseforever said:


> All depends on how long it takes you to do one call.



The typical 45 minutes to a hour. Nothing to outrageous.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 9, 2015)

Wow. That's a great call! 105 land?


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 9, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Also, here's the first EKG from that call if anyone wants to provide some input.


All I can say is "wow" while I pick my jaw up off the floor. Septal, anterior, inferior, lateral... Perhaps the only way to tell if there WASN'T a part of the heart that wasn't ischemic might have been to do a 15 lead with V4R... That's one very lucky dude to have survived that, neurologically intact, to boot!


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 9, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Wow. That's a great call! 105 land?


Kinda. Ran the call on the 103 side of the 88 district. Transport time increased because AGH would have been a poor destination choice...


----------



## Tigger (Sep 9, 2015)

So it's bad when some of the leads could be mistaken for an etCO2 waveform?


----------



## Aprz (Sep 9, 2015)

Looks like _very_ early onset of a wraparound LAD occlusion to me.

*Edit:* @trigger I think when the ST elevation makes it look like sharkfins like that, it has to do with how early the onset of the MI is rather than how profound it is. It'll begin to look more like the typical ST elevation we normally see in STEMIs as time goes on. Dr. Smith shared something about this morphology a couple of months ago. I'll try to find the link.

*Edit:* It's a lot more dramatic in the link, but I think it still applies.

http://hqmeded-ecg.blogspot.com/2015/07/giant-r-waves-what-are-they.html


----------



## Tigger (Sep 9, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Looks like _very_ early onset of a wraparound LAD occlusion to me.
> 
> *Edit:* @trigger I think when the ST elevation makes it look like sharkfins like that, it has to do with how early the onset of the MI is rather than how profound it is. It'll begin to look more like the typical ST elevation we normally see in STEMIs as time goes on. Dr. Smith shared something about this morphology a couple of months ago. I'll try to find the link.
> 
> ...


More of a joke but I appreciate the link. My EKG knowledge is minimal, but I know that don't look right...


----------



## Gurby (Sep 9, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Normal sinus right?



Well, it's a sinus rhythm anyways... Not so sure about the "normal" part!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 9, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Ok computer literate people, I'm shopping for a new laptop, primary use Internet, Office, and some PC games. I was about to pick up a $400 laptop when the sales guy said the i3 core wouldn't do.....So what should I be looking for in terms of processor and all that should I be looking for?




It depends on what you want to spend. Core i7 is the best. I recommend Lenovo, might be around $700. Costco sells them online. Mine is a 17". 15" might be cheaper. 

Also the Dell XPS13 is good. It's small. Alienware 17 is good. 
*This info is coming from my ex who is an IT Tech, btw.

If you want to do extreme gaming, you'll have to spend more bucks. The ones I listed are not as pricey, but they are all good machines.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah I got an Acer with an i5 core with a dedicated graphics card so that should help


ViolynEMT said:


> It depends on what you want to spend. Core i7 is the best. I recommend Lenovo, might be around $700. Costco sells them online. Mine is a 17". 15" might be cheaper.
> 
> Also the Dell XPS13 is good. It's small. Alienware 17 is good.
> *This info is coming from my ex who is an IT Tech, btw.
> ...



And in other news, plane tickets to Hawaii are officially bought (Of course I have to buy a new laptop at the same time as airfare....fortunately I got my paycheck from my Annual Training at the same time, that's pretty much gone straight to those two expenses haha)


----------



## Aprz (Sep 9, 2015)

Tigger said:


> More of a joke but I appreciate the link. My EKG knowledge is minimal, but I know that don't look right...


I know you were joking, but I think you nailed it with the EtCO2 comment. I remember seeing a similar 12-lead awhile ago. I recall thinking is it metabolic like hyperkalemia or STEMI? I've always associated wide complex and bizarre looking with hyperkalemia and sodium channel blocker overdose. I don't feel like that morphology (especially when it is more like the examples Dr. Smith has) is something you see commonly. 

A wraparound LAD occlusion I feel like is another thing you don't see that commonly. I saw this once before on the EKG Club, but the ST elevation was less excessive and sharkfin looking. A bunch of people kept calling it pericarditis because there was global ST elevation pretty much (with the exception of ST depression in I think I and aVL like in Chaz example, which made me think wraparound occlusion rather than pericarditis). I was looking for that ECG because I remember commenting on it, but I think it was deleted when they added the rule that patient's name and the date of the ECG has to be removed.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 9, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah I got an Acer with an i5 core with a dedicated graphics card so that should help
> 
> 
> And in other news, plane tickets to Hawaii are officially bought (Of course I have to buy a new laptop at the same time as airfare....fortunately I got my paycheck from my Annual Training at the same time, that's pretty much gone straight to those two expenses haha)




Yeah. I read that after I posted. lol. I haven't been keeping up with the thread lately. Have fun in Hawaii.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 9, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Kinda. Ran the call on the 103 side of the 88 district. Transport time increased because AGH would have been a poor destination choice...



The dead zone for hospitals. I forgot how nice the short transports are. Everything where I am now is about an hour, unless we go to the little band aid station ER.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 10, 2015)

Wow. Just watched American Sniper. Wow.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 10, 2015)

It's a good story.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 10, 2015)

So I'm working my normal 24 tomorrow and Sat, and earlier today I found out I was mandatoried for another 24 on Friday....making one big 72hr shift, which our scheduler/ems coordinator says is allowed. Joy. Fortunately one of the guys on a 12hr tomorrow agreed to work the back half of my shift tomorrow breaking up the 72, but still. Hopefully the app period that's open right now doesn't take 8-9 months to hire a class of 3 new hires like the last one did (we're short like at least 12 people right now)


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 10, 2015)

Thinking about looking for a side job, don't need the cash but would be nice to do something PRN non-medical related for a little while.


----------



## Angel (Sep 10, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> That much sex, huh?



Pfft hahaha I wish!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 10, 2015)

Angel said:


> Pfft hahaha I wish!


Careful now...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 11, 2015)

Today is the day.

Never forget.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 11, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> So I'm working my normal 24 tomorrow and Sat, and earlier today I found out I was mandatoried for another 24 on Friday....making one big 72hr shift, which our scheduler/ems coordinator says is allowed. Joy. Fortunately one of the guys on a 12hr tomorrow agreed to work the back half of my shift tomorrow breaking up the 72, but still. Hopefully the app period that's open right now doesn't take 8-9 months to hire a class of 3 new hires like the last one did (we're short like at least 12 people right now)


Dude that sucks. Glad someone is giving you a hand at least.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## EMT2015 (Sep 11, 2015)

View attachment 2278


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 11, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


>




That was powerful.


----------



## EMT2015 (Sep 12, 2015)

Happy Saturday!!


----------



## EMT2015 (Sep 12, 2015)

Studying for a class that hasn't even started yet. #collegestudent #gettingahead


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 12, 2015)

Well it sounds like Northern California is blowing up again... makes me wish I returned for the season. It sucks watching from the sidelines.


----------



## EMT2015 (Sep 12, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Well it sounds like Northern California is blowing up again... makes me wish I returned for the season. It sucks watching from the sidelines.


I'm watching the Butte fire very closely, because my grandma lives in Valley Springs by herself.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 12, 2015)

Deployment to Philly for the pope visit... Sadly I'm not on the team this month


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 12, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Deployment to Philly for the pope visit... Sadly I'm not on the team this month


For shame. You may have gotten yourself a free beer out of the trip otherwise!


----------



## EMT2015 (Sep 12, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Deployment to Philly for the pope visit... Sadly I'm not on the team this month


That would've been cool.  There's now emojis for the pope. http://abc7news.com/technology/app-celebrates-popes-us-visit-with-emojis-and-gifs/979329/


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 12, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Deployment to Philly for the pope visit... Sadly I'm not on the team this month



Maybe I can finally pick up some shifts...


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Sep 12, 2015)

Passed my NR skills! One step closer, just have to finish my internship without killing someone now.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 12, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Passed my NR skills! One step closer, just have to finish my internship without killing someone now.



Then you get the fancy patch right?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Sep 12, 2015)

I dunno, I just wanna be like Sultan Mohammed and save lives all day erry day


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 12, 2015)

And wake up and crap excellence at the best ambulance company in da world that does backup 911.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 13, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Maybe I can finally pick up some shifts...


Nope haha. We only sent 3 people from our division. 1 EMT, 1 Medic, and 1 supervisor


----------



## exodus (Sep 13, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Nope haha. We only sent 3 people from our division. 1 EMT, 1 Medic, and 1 supervisor


 We're sending people for a pope visit? How strange.


----------



## terrible one (Sep 14, 2015)

I believe it is a "Murph" Monday kind of day.

http://themurphchallenge.com/the-workout/


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 14, 2015)

terrible one said:


> I believe it is a "Murph" Monday kind of day.
> 
> http://themurphchallenge.com/the-workout/



We did that once in high school PE cause some kid pissed off the teacher (who was the offense coach for football). Ive never been so sore in my life and we didn't even use the weight vest.


----------



## terrible one (Sep 14, 2015)

It's a good workout, I really enjoy it.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 16, 2015)

Sitting in the airport waiting on my flight to Honolulu for the HFD test this Saturday


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=874560215971943


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 16, 2015)

I've been on the phone with my cable/internet customer service for a couple days now trying to figure out why I have no TV or Internet service. Today, I finally got ahold of a real person who said there was a hold in our service due to a past due balance. Hmm. Okay, not sure how that happened, but I'll call my roommate who is the account owner and we'll get it straightened out. Finally got it fixed, and the past due balance was a grand total of 18 cents. I mean, I've lost more change in an average afternoon in between the couch cushions.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 16, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> I've been on the phone with my cable/internet customer service for a couple days now trying to figure out why I have no TV or Internet service. Today, I finally got ahold of a real person who said there was a hold in our service due to a past due balance. Hmm. Okay, not sure how that happened, but I'll call my roommate who is the account owner and we'll get it straightened out. Finally got it fixed, and the past due balance was a grand total of 18 cents. I mean, I've lost more change in an average afternoon in between the couch cushions.




Oh brother.


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 16, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=874560215971943


I believe that this accurately represents the average layman's cpr class.


----------



## Old Man of the streets (Sep 16, 2015)

The following are simply a few things that fly through the cobwebs of my mind from time to time and my unhappiness at work is now causing sleepless nights. The heart is willing and the mind is strong but life has taken its toll on my body. Am I too old?

Am I too old at 53 for EMS again? Working for the same company for so many years as a field paramedic in a busy system (9-13 calls in a 12 hour shift). Promoted to Management position only to be laid off along with other department managers during a R. I. F. in 2012. Unemployed for nearly one year (what a B*#CH) as trying to find a job at 50 yoa is not the easiest. Working as a Safety Consultant (nearly 3 years) for the state now and I have never been more unhappy. So I am old, overweight, S/P lumbar laminectomy (L3-4), Moderate to severe Osteoarthritis of the left hip...................................


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 17, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Sitting in the airport waiting on my flight to Honolulu for the HFD test this Saturday



How's that evacuation going? Lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 17, 2015)

Apparently there was a packet that I was supposed to pick up from Guardian. I went back and looked at what I was sent as far as instructions as to how to apply and what my requirements were. I still didn't see anything about a packet and having to write a essay. I'm feeling really bummed. Now I have to wait until Spring to reapply.


----------



## cruiseforever (Sep 18, 2015)

Old Man of the streets said:


> The following are simply a few things that fly through the cobwebs of my mind from time to time and my unhappiness at work is now causing sleepless nights. The heart is willing and the mind is strong but life has taken its toll on my body. Am I too old?
> 
> Am I too old at 53 for EMS again? Working for the same company for so many years as a field paramedic in a busy system (9-13 calls in a 12 hour shift). Promoted to Management position only to be laid off along with other department managers during a R. I. F. in 2012. Unemployed for nearly one year (what a B*#CH) as trying to find a job at 50 yoa is not the easiest. Working as a Safety Consultant (nearly 3 years) for the state now and I have never been more unhappy. So I am old, overweight, S/P lumbar laminectomy (L3-4), Moderate to severe Osteoarthritis of the left hip...................................



Your not too old.  I have a couple of years on you.  I would be more concerned about your back and hip issues.  I always say two area to avoid in EMS are management and dispatch.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 18, 2015)

I met my partner's goats at work today. I also got a bunch of apples and tomatoes from her produce stand! It's good to know some farmers.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 19, 2015)

chaz90 said:


>



Apparently I was sick all night.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 19, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=861278563934816
			




This is what I do on the treadmill. Make sure your speakers are on.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 19, 2015)

Not a bad way to spend an afternoon


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 19, 2015)

So a local sheriff department fired shots from their helicopter into a SUV who was running from the cops in the opposite lanes of traffic on the freeway. 

Remind me not to get into a police pursuit in that county. 

http://ktla.com/2015/09/18/pursuit-...-closure-on-northbound-215-in-san-bernardino/


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 19, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> So a local sheriff department fired shots from their helicopter into a SUV who was running from the cops in the opposite lanes of traffic on the freeway.
> 
> Remind me not to get into a police pursuit in that county.
> 
> http://ktla.com/2015/09/18/pursuit-...-closure-on-northbound-215-in-san-bernardino/



They don't call it San Berna_ghetto_ for nothing. I guess SBCoSD don't play when it comes to pursuits.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Sep 19, 2015)

The opposite of Atlanta PD. If you decide to get into a car chase, they can't give pursuit unless it is a forcible felony. So if they try to pull you over for speeding and you decide not to stop, they can't technically chase you. Instead, they will just call for backup and tailgate you without their lights and sirens, since only then is it considered chasing.


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 19, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> The opposite of Atlanta PD. If you decide to get into a car chase, they can't give pursuit unless it is a forcible felony. So if they try to pull you over for speeding and you decide not to stop, they can't technically chase you. Instead, they will just call for backup and tailgate you without their lights and sirens, since only then is it considered chasing.



Hmmm are there a lot of banks in Atlanta?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 19, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Not a bad way to spend an afternoon


That looks fun! SP?


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 19, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> That looks fun! SP?


Sure was. Door to door service with delivery right back to my station before I was scheduled to get off. Perfect!


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 19, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=861278563934816
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 19, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Sure was. Door to door service with delivery right back to my station before I was scheduled to get off. Perfect!



Is that the new Trooper 2?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 19, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> love it.[/QUOTE
> 
> Right? I so wish I could do that! (And I think I'm in love. hahaha)


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 19, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Is that the new Trooper 2?


Yep. Significantly roomier and more comfortable than the previous version. I'm sitting in an airway chair in front of where the patient's head would be, and there's another chair on the patient's right side. There's enough room for all gear and a fourth person in the back in between where the trooper medic and I were sitting.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 19, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Yep. Significantly roomier and more comfortable than the previous version. I'm sitting in an airway chair in front of where the patient's head would be, and there's another chair on the patient's right side. There's enough room for all gear and a fourth person in the back in between where the trooper medic and I were sitting.


Bell 429 or airbus ec145?


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 19, 2015)

429


----------



## terrible one (Sep 20, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> So a local sheriff department fired shots from their helicopter into a SUV who was running from the cops in the opposite lanes of traffic on the freeway.
> 
> Remind me not to get into a police pursuit in that county.
> 
> http://ktla.com/2015/09/18/pursuit-...-closure-on-northbound-215-in-san-bernardino/




They don't play around in SB county. That's 15 min from my house too.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 20, 2015)

Observation from Oahu....you know we Californians have to have at least one steady burn red light on? Well apparently Honolulu Police have taken that further, they actually have to keep steady burn blue lights on all the time when on duty (unless apparently specifically looking for traffic violations)

http://khon2.com/2014/06/23/new-blue-light-and-tattoo-policies-for-hpd/


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 20, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Observation from Oahu....you know we Californians have to have at least one steady burn red light on? Well apparently Honolulu Police have taken that further, they actually have to keep steady burn blue lights on all the time when on duty (unless apparently specifically looking for traffic violations)
> 
> http://khon2.com/2014/06/23/new-blue-light-and-tattoo-policies-for-hpd/
> View attachment 2288


Not to mention the random unmarked police vehicles with no markings apart from a small, removable blue light bar on top. The subsidized PD vehicle program in Hawaii is crazy. Threw me off when I visited! It just doesn't feel normal to be pulled over by a Jeep Commander.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 20, 2015)

I wonder how many went out to buy Cameros because of Hawaii 5-0?


chaz90 said:


> Not to mention the random unmarked police vehicles with no markings apart from a small, removable blue light bar on top. The subsidized PD vehicle program in Hawaii is crazy. Threw me off when I visited! It just doesn't feel normal to be pulled over by a Jeep Commander.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 20, 2015)

I just saw a picture of a resuscitation of a triathlon participant who suffered cardiac arrest at the First Responder Tri in Bethany Beach. If you're going to arrest, best place to do it is at a triathlon put on by Fire and EMS.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 20, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Not to mention the random unmarked police vehicles with no markings apart from a small, removable blue light bar on top. The subsidized PD vehicle program in Hawaii is crazy. Threw me off when I visited! It just doesn't feel normal to be pulled over by a Jeep Commander.


If you get pulled over by a smart car are you required to forfeit your man card?


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 20, 2015)

On board my flight from Honolulu back home to LA, must say I actually kinda like Hawaiian Airlines lol


----------



## EMT2015 (Sep 20, 2015)

Starting to write up my community's disaster response plan, equipment list, resources list to get ready for El Nino.  Also doing homework for 3 classes.


----------



## surfinluke (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm surprised you would fly all the way out for that test Jim.


----------



## Old Man of the streets (Sep 21, 2015)

cruiseforever said:


> Your not too old.  I have a couple of years on you.  I would be more concerned about your back and hip issues.  I always say two area to avoid in EMS are management and dispatch.


Thanks. I plan on doing something about the hip. As for the back, all I can think of is to try to lose some weight. Man i'll tell ya truthfully, when I got laid off, a lot of who I was (confidence) remained there. Now I struggle with self doubt. I am unsure of myself, you know the old "if you don't use it, you lose it"? Guess I just needed to vent. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 21, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Both are badass, thats a good problem to have... deciding between the two.



It was a tough decision, but I finally made it:


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 21, 2015)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 21, 2015)

surfinluke said:


> I'm surprised you would fly all the way out for that test Jim.



Cant get hired if you don't test somewhere...


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 21, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> If you get pulled over by a smart car are you required to forfeit your man card?


If you get pulled over by this you sure are...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 21, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> If you get pulled over by this you sure are...



We have a bike team here. You don't mess with the bike team. they have a solid track record of apprehending those who run from them. They're sneaky as hell and very well coordinated. 

Their lights aren't nearly that big though and I don't think they have sirens, if they do I've never heard them use them.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 21, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Observation from Oahu....you know we Californians have to have at least one steady burn red light on? Well apparently Honolulu Police have taken that further, they actually have to keep steady burn blue lights on all the time when on duty (unless apparently specifically looking for traffic violations)


DC does this as well. So did the town I grew up in, they would drive around with the cruise lights, takedowns, and foglights on, with no headlights. Looked like a plane coming towards you.


----------



## surfinluke (Sep 21, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Cant get hired if you don't test somewhere...


That's true. But coming from someone who has been going to Hawaii, and Oahu in particular, my whole life. It is not common whatsoever for someone not from Hawaii to get hired there. They predominantly hire from their life guards.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 22, 2015)

surfinluke said:


> That's true. But coming from someone who has been going to Hawaii, and Oahu in particular, my whole life. It is not common whatsoever for someone not from Hawaii to get hired there. They predominantly hire from their life guards.



Even if you don't get a job it's a great excuse to go to Hawaii.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 22, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Cant get hired if you don't test somewhere...





Handsome Robb said:


> Even if you don't get a job it's a great excuse to go to Hawaii.


Pretty much.

One of our department AOs was hired on by Honolulu in their last go around, plus my uncle lives out on the island (really save some money staying out there for a week without having to get a hotel) plus one of my friends I from my time in the Army lives on Oahu as well so I have a couple connections (however tenuous) out there, at least more so than other mainlanders lol.


----------



## EMT2015 (Sep 22, 2015)

Looking at Emt Ski Patrol Jobs.....hmmmm


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 22, 2015)

Remi said:


> It was a tough decision, but I finally made it:




If you want to add to the badass factor of your jeep... http://shop.poisonspyder.com/default.asp


----------



## Tigger (Sep 23, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Looking at Emt Ski Patrol Jobs.....hmmmm


Good luck, not an easy job to get. @Handsome Robb


----------



## Brandon O (Sep 23, 2015)

Some previous crew apparently concocted this innovation.


----------



## Brandon O (Sep 23, 2015)

I've decided it's a "rapid fill multi-leak pneumatic tourniquet."


----------



## Flying (Sep 23, 2015)

If you shorten it to "rapid pneumatic tourniquet", you can call it the RAPTOR system and take some of the CAT's market share.


----------



## Brandon O (Sep 23, 2015)

Wow, you're good.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 23, 2015)

Radio's going nuts with a 4th Alarm fire on the south end of our region...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Never gets old


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 23, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Never gets old
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You leave your shirt out?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 23, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> You leave your shirt out?


Nope. This happened last week to the EMT on 105B. It's been a while since anyone has frozen a shirt. 

The day VST left his cigarettes at the station on Saturday and the night VST heat shrunk them all and then heat shrunk some batteries to it (as a weight) and put it in the fish tank.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 23, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Nope. This happened last week to the EMT on 105B. It's been a while since anyone has frozen a shirt.
> 
> The day VST left his cigarettes at the station on Saturday and the night VST heat shrunk them all and then heat shrunk some batteries to it (as a weight) and put it in the fish tank.



Makes me even more glad that I'm part time and have to take all my crap home after shift haha.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 23, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Makes me even more glad that I'm part time and have to take all my crap home after shift haha.


You know, I just use the lockers that each unit is assigned and have never had an issue haha


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 23, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You know, I just use the lockers that each unit is assigned and have never had an issue haha



Until you accidentally leave a shirt out or something and CALEMT comes along and freezes it...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 23, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Until you accidentally leave a shirt out or something and CALEMT comes along and freezes it...


CALEMT never works, so I won't have to worry about that....


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 23, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> CALEMT never works, so I won't have to worry about that....



You're right  
Hey man, I put in to work with you on Saturday but I don't think I got it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 23, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> You're right
> Hey man, I put in to work with you on Saturday but I don't think I got it.


My partner is taking Halloween off if you want to put in for it


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 23, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> My partner is taking Halloween off if you want to put in for it



Done and done. I like working Halloween.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Sep 23, 2015)

Internship has me to the point that I'm about ready to just walk out of the ambulance bay and start a new life as a street corner prostitute. Better pay, better hours, and less stress.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 23, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Internship has me to the point that I'm about ready to just walk out of the ambulance bay and start a new life as a street corner prostitute. Better pay, better hours, and less stress.


Might be more pleasurable for both you and your customers too.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 24, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Internship has me to the point that I'm about ready to just walk out of the ambulance bay and start a new life as a street corner prostitute. Better pay, better hours, and less stress.


You've hit the wall. Now you need to take a minute and think about what is holding you back. We all go through this at some point in our education as paramedics. For me, it was figuring out how to better organize my scene and get things going for my patient by learning to anticipate what is coming down the pike, so to speak. If I failed to do that, it was all too easy for my preceptor to take the call over. I got the basics down but it took a while to get things really running smoothly, the better part of a year in fact. Refinement of that took another year.

Your issue may be very different from mine, but you must figure out what it is or you'll remain stuck and that can fail you from an internship.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 24, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Internship has me to the point that I'm about ready to just walk out of the ambulance bay and start a new life as a street corner prostitute. Better pay, better hours, and less stress.


http://uniformstories.com/articles/humor-category/the-emt-is-the-greatest-lover-of-all


----------



## exodus (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the opticom in our normal unit is dead. It's an IR one so we can't really tell if it's flashing, there's 4 red LED's on the edges that strobe, but when I look at it through the front facing camera on my iphone, that can see IR LED's, there's no flashing  

This makes responses in our area hard if we leave our little paradise. Medians everywhere.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 24, 2015)

exodus said:


> I'm pretty sure the opticom in our normal unit is dead. It's an IR one so we can't really tell if it's flashing, there's 4 red LED's on the edges that strobe, but when I look at it through the front facing camera on my iphone, that can see IR LED's, there's no flashing
> 
> This makes responses in our area hard if we leave our little paradise. Medians everywhere.


Welcome to my unit. The opticom on our unit flashes it just doesn't change any lights at all.


----------



## Woodtownemt (Sep 24, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can find those short sleeve zip up work shirt popular with Los Angeles county ? I not sure what they are even called.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 24, 2015)

Obvious troll is obvious....(not you woodtown)


----------



## Flying (Sep 24, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Obvious troll is obvious....(not you woodtown)


Don't say that, I almost bit!


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 24, 2015)

2 calls so far since 0600. I'll take it!


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 25, 2015)

When meth heads randomly walk up to your ambulance asking for food... My night is now complete.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 25, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> When meth heads randomly walk up to your ambulance asking for food... My night is now complete.


They just saw the blonde in the passenger seat and wanted to say hi.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 25, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> They just saw the blonde in the passenger seat and wanted to say hi.



Or he saw the overly manly man in the drivers seat and felt compelled to compliment on the manliness.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 25, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Or he saw the overly manly man in the drivers seat and felt compelled to compliment on the manliness.


If your thinking that's the reason then you need to admit yourself into Telecare...


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 25, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> If your thinking that's the reason then you need to admit yourself into Telecare...



You're just jealous of the manliness I possess. You need to make up your manliness with your compensator 9,000


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 25, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> You're just jealous of the manliness I possess. You need to make up your manliness with your compensator 9,000


Chick's dig big trucks. Just ask your partner haha


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 25, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Chick's dig big trucks. Just ask your partner haha



Ok you got me there. 

So why is it once you get off all hell breaks loose?


----------



## exodus (Sep 25, 2015)

Our EQ2B blew it's amp fuse so I bought a new one and replaced it. It immediately blew that one when we turned the siren knob to on...  It was good while it lasted.


----------



## exodus (Sep 25, 2015)

exodus said:


> Our EQ2B blew it's amp fuse so I bought a new one and replaced it. It immediately blew that one when we turned the siren knob to on...  It was good while it lasted.


UPDATE!  I tried another fuse to be sure it wasn't a fluke, and it kills the fuse when we tell it to make any kind of noise. But the short indicator lights aren't odd. Oh well!


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 26, 2015)

11 calls yesterday, all between 7am and 11pm, then we got to sleep until shift change. Awesome.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 26, 2015)

Almost had to change my pants last night. 1st ambulance on scene of a 2 vehicle TC with both vehicles fully involved in fire and 3 critical patients. I was clearing off the gurney to put our guy on it and I heard a loud bang (tire blowing out) at the same time as that happened I felt my undershirt touch my side and my first thought was "S*** I'm hit".


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 27, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/ABC15/photos/a.151332821358.116295.18356341358/10153255723576359/?type=3

Welcome to my town. I tell ya. Kids these days.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 27, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> https://www.facebook.com/ABC15/photos/a.151332821358.116295.18356341358/10153255723576359/?type=3
> 
> Welcome to my town. I tell ya. Kids these days.




Well, that was supposed to be a video. Harumph.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 27, 2015)

http://www.abc15.com/news/region-southeast-valley/tempe/fd-dozens-injured-at-tempe-music-festival 

Let's see if this works.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 27, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> http://www.abc15.com/news/region-southeast-valley/tempe/fd-dozens-injured-at-tempe-music-festival
> 
> Let's see if this works.


One of my EMT friends responded to it. She said it wasnt bad at all.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 27, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> One of my EMT friends responded to it. She said it wasnt bad at all.




Yeah. The media likes to "sprinkle in some drama".


----------



## 9D4 (Sep 27, 2015)

I was there. Nothing major at all. It just got a little rowdy.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 27, 2015)

Man, when it rains it pours...In the past 10 days I've had two trauma RSIs and flights, a pediatric cardiac arrest, a witnessed (by EMS no less) adult VF code with ROSC, 2x STEMIs that arrested mid transport, and a couple heroin ODs and bad CVAs to round it out. 

I might be ready for a little break from high acuity patients for a couple days.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 27, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Man, when it rains it pours...In the past 10 days I've had two trauma RSIs and flights, a pediatric cardiac arrest, a witnessed (by EMS no less) adult VF code with ROSC, 2x STEMIs that arrested mid transport, and a couple heroin ODs and bad CVAs to round it out.
> 
> I might be ready for a little break from high acuity patients for a couple days.



Or you know, you could just be a sh** magnet. 
I hear Hawaii is nice this time of year.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 27, 2015)

Man. Some days I miss DE.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 27, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Man, when it rains it pours...In the past 10 days I've had two trauma RSIs and flights, a pediatric cardiac arrest, a witnessed (by EMS no less) adult VF code with ROSC, 2x STEMIs that arrested mid transport, and a couple heroin ODs and bad CVAs to round it out.
> 
> I might be ready for a little break from high acuity patients for a couple days.


I've had two significant calls in the past three months...something wicked this way come.

Maybe we can trade.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 27, 2015)

These past 2 weeks I have been getting some decent calls. 

Pedi allergic reaction, CVA, and a decent TC with a femur fracture.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 27, 2015)

Tigger said:


> I've had two significant calls in the past three months...something wicked this way come.
> 
> Maybe we can trade.


You know, normally I am all up for some sick patients, but at this point I'm ready for the trade. I feel like the Grim Reaper and am just beat down. I'd like to transport a few nice old people with non specific abdominal pain and give them Fentanyl and Zofran.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 27, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> You know, normally I am all up for some sick patients, but at this point I'm ready for the trade. I feel like the Grim Reaper and am just beat down. I'd like to transport a few nice old people with non specific abdominal pain and give them Fentanyl and Zofran.


Yes. We had that sort of spate last year and it wore on me. One day the log had more DOAs than transports. Tough to go home feeling real good after that.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 27, 2015)

The other day I started my shift with 4 patients: a chest pain (transfer out), a stroke (transfer out), pancreatitis (admitted), and kidney stone (went home). All came under my care at the same time and all needed their work ups done now... That was fun... Not!!! I had those patients for about 3 hours followed by 15 more by the time I was done that day, on time. Yeah, that was a busy day.


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 28, 2015)

My call acuity has been going up in the past couple weeks as well. Guess there's something in the air.


----------



## exodus (Sep 28, 2015)

Who got 8 hours of uninterrupted sleep on shift last night?  Me!


----------



## terrible one (Sep 28, 2015)

Cowboy boots to a fire test. I love the south.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ooh they should have never given us heat shrink wrapping.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 28, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Ooh they should have never given us heat shrink wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh.... The possibilities....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 28, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> Ohhhh.... The possibilities....


I think more of the plastic is used for jokes and pranks than for the equipment...


----------



## Seirende (Sep 28, 2015)

First night on call with a new service. It might be a bit funky, because I haven't even met some of the people in my assigned group.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 28, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> Ohhhh.... The possibilities....





DesertMedic66 said:


> I think more of the plastic is used for jokes and pranks than for the equipment...


Exactly...


----------



## FoleyArtist (Sep 28, 2015)

hey guys i had a quick question. the navy short sleeve zipper jackets that fire sometimes wear at night... and a couple of our local 911 private amb agencies have for their 24 crews. "shorties" i've heard them referred too? what are they really called or where can i buy one? the weather is still too hot at night I'm sweating in my 5.11 sweatshirt. lol i'm google for an hour every word combination can't find anything. thanks


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 28, 2015)

ProbieMedic said:


> hey guys i had a quick question. the navy short sleeve zipper jackets that fire sometimes wear at night... and a couple of our local 911 private amb agencies have for their 24 crews. "shorties" i've heard them referred too? what are they really called or where can i buy one? the weather is still too hot at night I'm sweating in my 5.11 sweatshirt. lol i'm google for an hour every word combination can't find anything. thanks


Why don't you ask them? They sound like a 5.11 job shirt, but I've never heard of a short sleeve version. Personally, I can't envision too many cases where I want a second warmer layer but need it short sleeved.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Sep 28, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Why don't you ask them? They sound like a 5.11 job shirt, but I've never heard of a short sleeve version. Personally, I can't envision too many cases where I want a second warmer layer but need it short sleeved.



i should. but i always talk myself out of it saying i don't need one. i have the 5.11 1/4 zip job shirt. its just been humid lately at night with el nino weather.


----------



## EMT2015 (Sep 28, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> Hi.


Hi!!!!


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello Chimpie


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 28, 2015)

Impossible. Chimpie is a myth


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 28, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Impossible. Chimpie is a myth



Chimpie is a figment of our imaginations.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 28, 2015)

Who is Chimpie... I see no such name.  NO ONE sees Chimpie.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 28, 2015)

Welcome back, Chimpie!


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 28, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Welcome back, Chimpie!



He never left, he's like the NSA spying on us. The myth that is Chimpie is like Santa Claus: He knows when you're sleeping, he knows when you're awake, and he knows if you post bad or good so post good for goodness sake!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 28, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> He never left, he's like the NSA spying on us. The myth that is Chimpie is like Santa Claus: He knows when you're sleeping, he knows when you're awake, and he knows if you post bad or good so post good for goodness sake!




I thought maybe he was busy learning how to be a husband.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 29, 2015)

Hmm my credit union offers a version of a CD for a hundred dollar buy in.  I think i need to do more research on that


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 29, 2015)

In case anyone was wondering about my "gun saga",I have taken some classes, shot and held quite a few guns and done a lot of research. I have narrowed my search to two or three guns. Top of my list is the Glock 43. I'm pretty sure that is what I will end up with. I found a great deal with the Blue Label discount (thx, StCEMT) and hope to get it in the very near future. I want to thank everyone that has given me advice and helped along the way!


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 29, 2015)

It was someone else who mentioned that discount, even I am planning to use it now, I just told you about the 43.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 29, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> It was someone else who mentioned that discount, even I am planning to use it now, I just told you about the 43.



Ooooops. Was it CALEMT?


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't know, I thought it was Gurby or Akulahawk.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 29, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> I don't know, I thought it was Gurby or Akulahawk.




Lol. Maybe I'd better start taking ginko biloba or something.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 29, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Ooooops. Was it CALEMT?



Negative ghostrider.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 29, 2015)

Their Blue Label is great, as long as you have appropriate ID to take advantage of the program. Currently, I cannot...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 29, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> Their Blue Label is great, as long as you have appropriate ID to take advantage of the program. Currently, I cannot...



Why can't you?


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 29, 2015)

Probably doesn't have an ID which they accept.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 29, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> Probably doesn't have an ID which they accept.



They said they would accept my EMT cards. State license and NREMT card.


----------



## Flying (Sep 29, 2015)

Just refer to us collectively as Chat. We're now a hive mind, and we're growing.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 29, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> They said they would accept my EMT cards. State license and NREMT card.


The dealers have some leeway with what proof they will accept


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 29, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> The dealers have some leeway with what proof they will accept




Works for me. My local store just reduced the price on the one I want. Another $25 shaved off.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 29, 2015)

While I'm a Paramedic, I do not have any company ID as I haven't worked in that role in _years_. According to their program rules, I'm supposed to have ID and just having the License isn't supposed to qualify. Now then, it is true (apparently) that the dealers have some leeway as to what they will accept. If my Paramedic License happens to be accepted by a dealer as proof...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 29, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> While I'm a Paramedic, I do not have any company ID as I haven't worked in that role in _years_. According to their program rules, I'm supposed to have ID and just having the License isn't supposed to qualify. Now then, it is true (apparently) that the dealers have some leeway as to what they will accept. If my Paramedic License happens to be accepted by a dealer as proof...




I'm not active right now and I found two dealers that will accept my license. I'll bet you could find one that will allow you to qualify.


----------



## Gurby (Sep 30, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> I don't know, I thought it was Gurby or Akulahawk.



I don't know anything about glocks, because MA thinks they are too scary and kill-y to be allowed here unless you're a police officer.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 30, 2015)

That moment when the patient has cats that instead of running away scared from us strangers, we have to keep fishing them out of the paramedic drug box, only to turn around and see one getting comfy on top of the EMS bag lol


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 30, 2015)

Gurby said:


> I don't know anything about glocks, because MA thinks they are too scary and kill-y to be allowed here unless you're a police officer.


Wait...your state banned a brand?


----------



## Flying (Sep 30, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> Wait...your state banned a brand?


NJ bans specific gun makes.

For example "M1 Carbine *types*" are banned, but so are brands such as "SIG assault rifle looking types".

If MA generalized it further to just banning brands of handguns altogether that wouldn't be surprising.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 30, 2015)

That type of idiocy is the main reason I could never live in the northeast again.


----------



## Flying (Sep 30, 2015)

My speculation was wrong: http://www.glocktalk.com/threads/massachusetts-the-land-aof-the-banned.913583/

That is quite f'ed up.


----------



## Gurby (Sep 30, 2015)

Flying said:


> My speculation was wrong: http://www.glocktalk.com/threads/massachusetts-the-land-aof-the-banned.913583/
> 
> That is quite f'ed up.



All of my AR-15 magazines are 20-year-old GI issue metal ones... And I paid $50 a piece for them 

However, regarding the glocks... Apparently, as of September 2015 (!!) glocks are on the approved firearms list!  Just, you probably need a special magazine to neuter the capacity down to 10 rounds.   http://www.mass.gov/eopss/docs/chsb/firearms/approvedfirearmsroster05-2015.pdf


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 30, 2015)

And I thought California was bad...wait, it is just as nuts as Massachusetts....ok I'm going to go back to thinking about my earlier cats, that was a much happier thought lol


----------



## Gurby (Sep 30, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> And I thought California was bad...wait, it is just as nuts as Massachusetts....ok I'm going to go back to thinking about my earlier cats, that was a much happier thought lol



I'm pretty sure MA is still better than CA!  Those poor unfortunate souls and their bullet buttons...


----------



## EMT2015 (Sep 30, 2015)

It's raining in California??????


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 30, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> Wait...your state banned a brand?




What he asked. ^^


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 30, 2015)

I just got hired at my first ever job................Flight Job that is   if anyone is looking at getting into flight, depending on the agency the pre-hire test SUCKS!!!!! lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 30, 2015)

EMT11KDL said:


> I just got hired at my first ever job................Flight Job that is   if anyone is looking at getting into flight, depending on the agency the pre-hire test SUCKS!!!!! lol




Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 30, 2015)

Flying said:


> NJ bans specific gun makes.
> 
> For example "M1 Carbine *types*" are banned, but so are brands such as "SIG assault rifle looking types".
> 
> If MA generalized it further to just banning brands of handguns altogether that wouldn't be surprising.


There is a court case (or two) in California that challenged type/brand/series. Guess who won? Not the State... The ruling (I think it was in the 9th Circuit Appeals court) that said that firearms can not be banned by "series." If they're going to be banned, it has to be by both make _and_ model. So what ended up happening was a number of enthusiasts started making their own rifles, designated by make _and_ model, so when California got around to administratively adding that make/model to the list, since they couldn't take the guns away, they had to be registered as "Assault Weapons" so suddenly hundreds, if not _thousands_ of new AW registrations happened, and all of those AW owners can put all the "evil features" that their rifles were not previously allowed to have until they were registered as an AW...

So.... in short, banning by "series" or by appearance could be easily challenged in court and there is precedent for it, just not directly in that circuit.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 30, 2015)

Further proving why I will never live in any of those states...


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 30, 2015)

EMT11KDL said:


> I just got hired at my first ever job................Flight Job that is   if anyone is looking at getting into flight, depending on the agency the pre-hire test SUCKS!!!!! lol


Congrats! Good luck and clear skies


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 1, 2015)

How do I add pix from my phone.. Not url?


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 1, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> How do I add pix from my phone.. Not url?


I know it's possible from a computer. If you can see the "full" view and not the mobile view on your phone, you click on the "more options" button and look around. One of those should be a "upload file" and click on that. From there, if you're on an Android, you should be able to select documents as that will include pictures. If you select "camera" you open the camera and you can take a picture right then... so be careful about that. Not sure about apple products, I don't have one handy right now. Uploading a pic from a computer is pretty much the same.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 1, 2015)

Hmmm. Okay thanks. I'm using my iPhone, but I'll try full view next time. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 1, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> How do I add pix from my phone.. Not url?




I click on upload a file. Then choose a file.  The only problem is, I sometimes get an error saying they are too big.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2015)

Thats the only reason i still use tapatalk. Easier to just add photos without having to use photobucket


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 1, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I sometimes get an error saying they are too big.



I get that a lot too.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Oct 1, 2015)

Passed my internship this morning!!!


----------



## luke_31 (Oct 1, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Passed my internship this morning!!!


Congrats. Now to the hard part.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 1, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I sometimes get an error saying they are too big.



I wish I get told that  haha


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 1, 2015)

So I saw this and i didnt want to believe it, so i looked it up https://www.cms.gov/medicare-covera...up.aspx?KeyWord=v97.33xa&bc=AAAAAAAAAAACAA==&


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 1, 2015)

So tonight I find myself in @DesertMedic66 usual rig what should I mess with I wonder...


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2015)

Find a place to put something that makes annoying noises that will be hard to find.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 1, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Find a place to put something that makes annoying noises that will be hard to find.



Or change all the radio presets to classical music stations. Flower in the a.c. vents... the ideas are endless.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2015)

Do mexican music for presets. Loudly.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 1, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> So tonight I find myself in @DesertMedic66 usual rig what should I mess with I wonder...





CALEMT said:


> Or change all the radio presets to classical music stations. Flower in the a.c. vents... the ideas are endless.



Haha. Go for it. We haven't had 24240 in months. They have been using that rig as a back up unit. We requested 101s old rig when they got the mod.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 1, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Do mexican music for presets. Loudly.


That would piss my partner off to no end haha


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 1, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Haha. Go for it. We haven't had 24240 in months. They have been using that rig as a back up unit. We requested 101s old rig when they got the mod.



Damn.... fun-sucker


----------



## Tigger (Oct 1, 2015)

EMT11KDL said:


> So I saw this and i didnt want to believe it, so i looked it up https://www.cms.gov/medicare-coverage-database/staticpages/icd-10-code-lookup.aspx?KeyWord=v97.33xa&bc=AAAAAAAAAAACAA==&


I raise you these.
https://www.cms.gov/medicare-covera....aspx?KeyWord=spacecraft&bc=AAAAAAAAAAACAA==&


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh ICD10, I heard the rumors but I just didn't believe. Where I used to do "distal radius fracture", yesterday I spent 2 minutes to come up with " other, intra articular, left distal radius fracture, treated with cast or closed reduction, subsequent visit"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 3, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> So tonight I find myself in @DesertMedic66 usual rig what should I mess with I wonder...


Glitter everywhere!! Haha


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 3, 2015)

So glad today is now over... long day, good learning experience with hyperK with a great outcome.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 3, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> So glad today is now over... long day, good learning experience with hyperK with a great outcome.


I wanna hear about hyperK.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 3, 2015)

Amazing how I have almost zero interest in anything EMS related these days. It's the same old thing, day after day. 

And yeah, I still work PRN, but the low level crap just wears me out.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 3, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Glitter everywhere!! Haha



Haha it wasn't that bad, but then again it was a night so you couldn't really see all of it. I guess we'll see just how much glitter your partner threw in the ambulance when I come on tonight haha.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 3, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Haha it wasn't that bad, but then again it was a night so you couldn't really see all of it. I guess we'll see just how much glitter your partner threw in the ambulance when I come on tonight haha.


She nailed me with a whole bottle of the glitter last night. Good thing we didn't get a call, would have shown up on scene looking fabulous


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 3, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> She nailed me with a whole bottle of the glitter last night. Good thing we didn't get a call, would have shown up on scene looking fabulous



Haha. When your partner jumper through my window I was kinda out of it and it took a second to register in my head that someone was crawling through my window. I was like WTF is going on, then it registered... oh Desert's crazy *** partner has infiltrated our ambulance.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Oct 3, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Haha. When your partner jumper through my window I was kinda out of it and it took a second to register in my head that someone was crawling through my window. I was like WTF is going on, then it registered... oh Desert's crazy *** partner has infiltrated our ambulance.


I prefer the word penetrated to infiltrated, personally.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 3, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Haha. When your partner jumper through my window I was kinda out of it and it took a second to register in my head that someone was crawling through my window. I was like WTF is going on, then it registered... oh Desert's crazy *** partner has infiltrated our ambulance.


You guys should have drove off with her still hanging in the window. I could have done with an early end of shift haha


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 3, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You guys should have drove off with her still hanging in the window. I could have done with an early end of shift haha



Dude, I was considering it haha. I was thinking she's crazy to jump through a window with me in the drivers seat cause I'll take off haha.


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm going to my first NFL football game that I don't have to work at today!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!! Go Niners!


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Oct 4, 2015)

I love the Falcons. #RiseUp #Quinning


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 4, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> I love the Falcons. #RiseUp #Quinning


Im in the heart of Texan country... so i have no choice but to root for the Falcons lol


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 4, 2015)

Anyone know about ways to boost cell phone signal? Last time I was at Best Buy I remember seeing a kit thing that looked like an extra flat antenna you attached inside the phone case....but a quick Google search shows more like big repeaters and the like that are completely separate hardware. I kinda have my doubts about those little ones I saw but don't want to spend 200 bucks just to ensure cell coverage in my bedroom haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 4, 2015)

So at our interventional stroke center we are completely bypassing the ED and going directly to CT if the patient is under an 8 hour time frame from time of onset. So the time from wheels stopped to CT scan is just a matter of minutes. 

There is also rumors of us bypassing the ED and going directly to cath lab for STEMI patients.


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 4, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> I'm going to my first NFL football game that I don't have to work at today!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!! Go Niners!


Yay sportsball!!!


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 4, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> So at our interventional stroke center we are completely bypassing the ED and going directly to CT if the patient is under an 8 hour time frame from time of onset. So the time from wheels stopped to CT scan is just a matter of minutes.
> 
> There is also rumors of us bypassing the ED and going directly to cath lab for STEMI patients.


I've heard we may start doing the same thing here....last Code Stroke we called the MD asked us if we wanted to wheel the patient directly to CT on our gurney, but they were a bit uncomfortable doing that, not 100% sure exactly why, but the doc was fine with taking the patient to CT on the hospital bed as soon as we moved her over so (at least to me) it didn't look like any great delay more than a min or two.

I've personally taken two STEMI patients directly to the cath lab....but both of those were STEMI transfers from the one hospital to the other where everything was set up and waiting  (I guess there's a certain time limit on when our hospital will call us, the FD, instead of a private if they have an extended ETA)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 4, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> I've heard we may start doing the same thing here....last Code Stroke we called the MD asked us if we wanted to wheel the patient directly to CT on our gurney, but they were a bit uncomfortable doing that, not 100% sure exactly why, but the doc was fine with taking the patient to CT on the hospital bed as soon as we moved her over so (at least to me) it didn't look like any great delay more than a min or two.
> 
> I've personally taken two STEMI patients directly to the cath lab....but both of those were STEMI transfers from the one hospital to the other where everything was set up and waiting  (I guess there's a certain time limit on when our hospital will call us, the FD, instead of a private if they have an extended ETA)


I've taken STEMI transfers directly to the cath lab. For us it will be directly from the field. The paramedic identifies a STEMI, transmits the 12-lead to the ED, and draws labs in the field so as we are walking to the cath lab they are testing bloods. 

From the cath lab the patient will go directly to ICU so in a sense the patient never sees the E .


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 4, 2015)

We routinely take stroke alert patients directly to CT on our stretcher at one of our receiving hospitals. Not so much at the other ones. 

We took STEMIs to the cath lab pretty frequently in CO, but only do that at our largest local facility here when they're in a good mood and the moon cycle is right. 

Now I take both of those and raise you Trauma 10. It's a designated OR at St. Anthony's Central in Denver that takes critically injured trauma patients directly to the OR from the field. I have no idea what their criteria is for usage but imagine it must be pretty narrow. I admit, I never saw this one in action, but know they love to publicize it.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 4, 2015)

Seems like we don't take anyone but the ED in the Springs unless it's a transfer. We can't transmit our 12 leads so they won't let us go upstairs until they get their own, even if we walk in with one that was printed pulling in. We also don't typically draw blood as our transport times are fairly long. Working a city ambulance, if the stars align we'll go upstairs but even then...

Most of the time a tourniquet application means the crew takes the patient straight to the OR, but that's rare.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 5, 2015)

So last night was the most amazing shift I've ever had (1900-0700). Parked the rig at one of our comfort stations at 2000 and didn't move till 0615. No post moves, no calls, and slept a good part of the night. A true no hitter.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 6, 2015)

Things that are rad: getting out of p school early on test day. 

Things that are not rad: Driving an hour to the station from said class and getting a transfer to Denver (90 miles) immediately. And then on the way home after rush hour, getting stuck behind a fatality accident for an hour. 

Six hours of fun.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 6, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> So glad today is now over... long day, good learning experience with hyperK with a great outcome.





Aprz said:


> I wanna hear about hyperK.



Cue HIPAA... Yes, I won't be posting many details of this case lest the patient be recognized...

I had a patient come in with some relatively vague complaints, basically general malaise and nausea/vomiting. This patient is on dialysis and hasn't been to a few sessions. After drawing the typical labs, I was notified that the patient had a K+ of 6.9... This patient had been on monitor from early on in the case. Vitals were quite stable, with the HR 80-96. As I was going to get the meds that were ordered for this patient, I eyeballed the monitor and noticed that the HR was basically in a junctional escape at about 35/min, without change in mental status (I was amazed about that, BTW), notified the Doc, finished getting the meds and started pushing them. Patient got: Calcium Chloride, D50, Insulin, albuterol, and everyone's 2nd most tasty favorite: Kayexalate.

This patient was getting ready to code and it would have been bad... The above meds got this patient turned around in a hurry, so a crisis was averted.

What did I learn with this? First off, be suspicious about dialysis patients complaining about malaise/nausea if they've missed any sessions. Their kidneys don't work so K+ can increase quickly. Vascular access was obtained early, labs were drawn, and patient was put on monitor right away. All good things. If you can put your monitor into diag mode and display it, that's a good thing. You might see T wave issues or early QRS segment issues. Watch for loss of P waves... Gathering those meds took some time. On the ambulance, they were right across from my face, in easy reach, but I no longer work on an ambulance. Fortunately the patient didn't go so far as to display a sine wave on the monitor. Lots did go right and contributed to catching the developing problem.

Next time, I'm going to pre-position most of those meds as all but one doesn't require refrigeration. That alone would have shaved 2-3 minutes.

Like I said, good learning experience, I learned a lot and the patient didn't leave in a body bag.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 6, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> Cue HIPAA... Yes, I won't be posting many details of this case lest the patient be recognized...


Darn it! I wanted details like the patient's full name, social security, credit card numbers, the name of their first pet, and their favorite movie.

Good case of hyperkalemia. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 9, 2015)

Happy birthday to the late John Entwistle


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 9, 2015)

Not EMS related, but still in the Public Safety realm. Most of you know I manage a group of six radio stations, today we held a marathon live broadcast to collect clean up supplies for the people who've been ravaged by the floods in Columbia South Carolina.  It does my heart good to see the amazing community response. In under six hours we filled a semi with wet dry vac's, generators, garbage bags, mops and brooms and more.  There are still good people out there.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 9, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Ooooops. Was it CALEMT?



I think that was me. I carry a G19 and my girl carries a G43 a bought her.

I got the 43 for a steal, paid like $510 OTD with the gun, tax, background and 100 rounds.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 9, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> That would piss my partner off to no end haha



Your partner is smokin' from what I saw in the Facebook banana picture.


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 9, 2015)

So, was at work( coffee shop) when this guy approaches me.  He says that he's not feeling good and that he's going to sit down for a few minutes.  It take 2 people to help him walk to a seat and I start doing a little bit of an assessment.  He was complaining of dizziness, started seeing stars, and tightness in the chest.  I gave him 2 options of either calling someone to take him to a hospital or I call an ambulance.  Even though I told him I would feel better about him going via ambo, he chose to call a friend.  Found out today that he was told that he has vertigo.  I've never heard of someone having tightness in the chest with vertigo.  
On the other hand, I got to do my first medical assessment and it wasn't a drunk person.  I don't think I could've done anything different, but still spent the day wondering what the h*ll was going on.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 9, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> So at our interventional stroke center we are completely bypassing the ED and going directly to CT if the patient is under an 8 hour time frame from time of onset. So the time from wheels stopped to CT scan is just a matter of minutes.
> 
> There is also rumors of us bypassing the ED and going directly to cath lab for STEMI patients.



Dude we've been doing that for like 2 and a half years


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 9, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Your partner is smokin' from what I saw in the Facebook banana picture.


Makes my life easy. The firefighters always offer to carry our gear and lift things for her.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 9, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Dude we've been doing that for like 2 and a half years


Well you're not in SoCal haha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 9, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Well you're not in SoCal haha



True. We do both STEMI and CVA patients with field labs on both and trauma patients as well. Cardiologist meets us at he doors, hospital snaps a 12-lead and off we go. 

For CVA teams the Stroke Team meets us at the doors, ERP does a quick assessment, off to CT then the neurologist generally will be meeting us at the ER room by the time we're finished with CT.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 9, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> So, was at work( coffee shop) when this guy approaches me.  He says that he's not feeling good and that he's going to sit down for a few minutes.  It take 2 people to help him walk to a seat and I start doing a little bit of an assessment.  He was complaining of dizziness, started seeing stars, and tightness in the chest.  I gave him 2 options of either calling someone to take him to a hospital or I call an ambulance.  Even though I told him I would feel better about him going via ambo, he chose to call a friend.  Found out today that he was told that he has vertigo.  I've never heard of someone having tightness in the chest with vertigo.
> On the other hand, I got to do my first medical assessment and it wasn't a drunk person.  I don't think I could've done anything different, but still spent the day wondering what the h*ll was going on.



Probably was pretty anxious with the dizziness and spinning that goes on with vertigo.


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 9, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Probably was pretty anxious with the dizziness and spinning that goes on with vertigo.


That's what I'm thinking.  He said that the dizziness had been happening since Monday.  He looked pretty bad when he walked out of the shop.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 9, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> I think that was me. I carry a G19 and my girl carries a G43 a bought her.
> 
> I got the 43 for a steal, paid like $510 OTD with the gun, tax, background and 100 rounds.



I'm actually going to get the 43 with the Blue Label discount for $355. No background check here and 100 rounds will cost me $50. 

I shot the G19 and 17. Too big for my tastes. Especially the 17.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 9, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Probably was pretty anxious with the dizziness and spinning that goes on with vertigo.



Nope its Lupus!


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 9, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Makes my life easy. The firefighters always offer to carry our gear and lift things for her.



I hate you...


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 10, 2015)

Is it because you are one of those firefighters CAL?


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 10, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> Is it because you are one of those firefighters CAL?



No, its because when I'm working its like pulling teeth to get fire to carry the bags back to the ambulance.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 10, 2015)

There is a solution to that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 10, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> There is a solution to that.


Sex change surgery?


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 10, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Sex change surgery?


That is correct good sir.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 10, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> That is correct good sir.


He would make a very scary looking female. Pretty sure fire would make him carry his/her own stuff and add on their stuff also.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 10, 2015)

True....tall, lanky female who likes cigars and beer might be a little off putting to the image needed to be displayed for such sympathetic help


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Oct 10, 2015)

I can't stop the **** magnet-ing! It was fun for a minute, but now I just really want a nice old lady who fell out of bed, or generalized weakness for the last 3 weeks. I'd be fine if I didn't have to see a helicopter for a couple days. 
Also, any one have suggestions on getting a BP when all 4 limbs are FUBAR'd?


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 10, 2015)

BP cuff around the neck?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Oct 10, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> BP cuff around the neck?


I would, but that pesky EJ was in the way


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 10, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm actually going to get the 43 with the Blue Label discount for $355. No background check here and 100 rounds will cost me $50.
> 
> I shot the G19 and 17. Too big for my tastes. Especially the 17.


Oh, you'll still do a background check... you just won't see the process. When you fill out Form 4773 (IIRC) the information will be sent off via NICS and your background will be checked. Your state may allow you to walk out the door with it right away, but the NICS check will still be done. You just won't go through the same background check that _some_ other state residents are required to go through (like me...) but hopefully that will change for many within the next few years. 

I know, based on how quickly my LiveScan results are returned, that my background check is one of the "auto approvals" that never see a human eye.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 10, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> I can't stop the **** magnet-ing! It was fun for a minute, but now I just really want a nice old lady who fell out of bed, or generalized weakness for the last 3 weeks. I'd be fine if I didn't have to see a helicopter for a couple days.
> *Also, any one have suggestions on getting a BP when all 4 limbs are FUBAR'd*?


A-line. If you can't do one and the BP cuff won't cycle on any limb, your next best bet is simply to note locations of pulses... as inaccurate as that method is.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 10, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> I can't stop the **** magnet-ing! It was fun for a minute, but now I just really want a nice old lady who fell out of bed, or generalized weakness for the last 3 weeks. I'd be fine if I didn't have to see a helicopter for a couple days.
> Also, any one have suggestions on getting a BP when all 4 limbs are FUBAR'd?


I was hoping for a nice, easy "Friday" and got rewarded with 3-4 sick patients at a time for most of the shift. It was only after about 2030 rolled around that I finally got some "easy" clinic patients.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 10, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> He would make a very scary looking female. Pretty sure fire would make him carry his/her own stuff and add on their stuff also.





StCEMT said:


> True....tall, lanky female who likes cigars and beer might be a little off putting to the image needed to be displayed for such sympathetic help



Why are we even having this conversation?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 10, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> Oh, you'll still do a background check... you just won't see the process. When you fill out Form 4773 (IIRC) the information will be sent off via NICS and your background will be checked. Your state may allow you to walk out the door with it right away, but the NICS check will still be done. You just won't go through the same background check that _some_ other state residents are required to go through (like me...) but hopefully that will change for many within the next few years.
> 
> I know, based on how quickly my LiveScan results are returned, that my background check is one of the "auto approvals" that never see a human eye.




Federal law does not require dealers to conduct a background check if a firearm purchaser presents a state permit to purchase or possess firearms that meets certain conditions.2 As a result, concealed weapon permit holders in Arizona are exempt from the federal background check requirement when purchasing a handgun.3 (Note, however, that people who have become prohibited from possessing firearms may continue to hold state permits to purchase or permit firearms if the state fails to remove these permits in a timely fashion.)

I think this is what I was thinking of. So there will be no charge for it.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 10, 2015)

Arizona is so cool when it comes to gun laws.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 10, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Arizona is so cool when it comes to gun laws.




It's still kind of the wild west here. hahaha


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 10, 2015)

If you have a CHL in texas you grt to skip the bg check too. Yet another reason i need my chl here


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 10, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Why are we even having this conversation?


Because reasons.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 10, 2015)

I love trolling stupid people.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 10, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I love trolling stupid people.




Apparently playing the violin means I'm lonely and bored and is something to be ashamed of. lol


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 10, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Federal law does not require dealers to conduct a background check if a firearm purchaser presents a state permit to purchase or possess firearms that meets certain conditions.2 As a result, concealed weapon permit holders in Arizona are exempt from the federal background check requirement when purchasing a handgun.3 (Note, however, that people who have become prohibited from possessing firearms may continue to hold state permits to purchase or permit firearms if the state fails to remove these permits in a timely fashion.)
> 
> I think this is what I was thinking of. So there will be no charge for it.


You still have to fill out form 4773 and having the proper ID in-lieu of the BG check is perfectly good. You've still had it done and chances are very good that you essentially have a BG check continuously running. Once I get my CCW renewed, that'll be part of the process. CA calls it a "rap back" program where if I have any official contact, tickets, arrests, etc, my issuing authority will likely know about it before I get a chance to call them and advise them of the contact. If a certain court case is upheld, (it challenges the unconstitutionality of the 10 day wait) then I'll be one of the many that will be OK to buy guns the same day, partly because of the Rap Back program. Incidentally, under certain circumstances, a C&R FFL is exempt in California from certain restrictions. Currently the 10 day wait must be done but the 1 in 30 goes away with the C&R FFL.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 10, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Apparently playing the violin means I'm lonely and bored and is something to be ashamed of. lol


Playing the violin like a guitar means you're bored, lonely, and somewhat destructive... and something to be ashamed of.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 10, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> Playing the violin like a guitar means you're bored, lonely, and somewhat destructive... and something to be ashamed of.




Gee....thanks, Hawk. lol I feel sooooo much better now.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 10, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> Playing the violin like a guitar means you're bored, lonely, and somewhat destructive... and something to be ashamed of.



Who says playing the guitar is lonely business?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=233311060157751


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 10, 2015)

I said "playing the violin like a guitar..." That's just a guitar.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 10, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> I said "playing the violin like a guitar..." That's just a guitar.



Uh oh. I can't find one with a violin.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 10, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Uh oh. I can't find one with a violin.


Uh oh... please don't make a video... might go viral.


----------



## john young (Oct 10, 2015)

Favourite music to listen to on an emergency drive?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 10, 2015)

john young said:


> Favourite music to listen to on an emergency drive?


http://emtlife.com/threads/songs-to-run-lights-and-sirens-by.21822/


----------



## Tigger (Oct 11, 2015)

john young said:


> Favourite music to listen to on an emergency drive?


It rotates. Currently my partner and I are all about some Katy Perry Roar when we roll out. Makes no sense, but is adorable.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 11, 2015)

I just made cheesy chicken quinoa.  It is amazing.  That is all.


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 11, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> I just made cheesy chicken quinoa. It is amazing. That is all.


Sounds good.  To bad I can't have dairy.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 12, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> I just made cheesy chicken quinoa.  It is amazing.  That is all.




Enough for all of us?


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 12, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Enough for all of us?


What V said!!!  I forget that I can't have dairy for a day.


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 12, 2015)

Here's a question: Can Public Safety be a culture?


----------



## squirrel15 (Oct 12, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Here's a question: Can Public Safety be a culture?


I think it is considered a culture. Made up of first responders.


----------



## exodus (Oct 12, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Makes my life easy. The firefighters always offer to carry our gear and lift things for her.



Same here  It's so nice.


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 12, 2015)

squirrel15 said:


> I think it is considered a culture. Made up of first responders.


Awesome!!!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 12, 2015)

Best electronic ear protection.......and.......go........


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 12, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Best electronic ear protection.......and.......go........


Your gun
.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 12, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Your gun
> .
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah

And finger already in the trigger box.


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 12, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> And finger already in the trigger box.


Seeing how it's a guy wearing an ATF hat, it doesn't really surprise me.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 12, 2015)

Guess what I brought home today!  $469 out the door which included an extra magazine and 20 hollow point home bullets.

Also a free t-shirt and 2 free lane rentals.


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 12, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> View attachment 2314
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beauty...


----------



## squirrel15 (Oct 12, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> View attachment 2314
> 
> 
> 
> ...


26 or 27?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 12, 2015)

squirrel15 said:


> 26 or 27?




43


----------



## squirrel15 (Oct 12, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> 43


Well I was just way off, I saw no rails, should've looked closer at the length of the grip


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 12, 2015)

squirrel15 said:


> Well I was just way off, I saw no rails, should've looked closer at the length of the grip




Nice small grip. Just right for me. Can't wait to shoot it. I rented one the last two times. Just finished shooting 50 rounds, but I haven't shot my own yet. Might not sleep well tonight.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 12, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> What a beauty...




Ain't she purdy????


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 13, 2015)

So I'm in the stock room, helping the medics put away the pharmaceutical resupply, talking about some of the different medal we carry, even demonstrating/training on the filter needle and vial Epi (the medic not me) so naturally just as we start talking about ACLS, tones drop for a person not breathing at a SNF two blocks away, arrive on scene 3 min later to find staff doing CPR, they witnessed the arrest, but hey, 15 min and two shocks later we get ROSC, and it was my partners first save as well (guess who's buying ice cream for the station!)


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 13, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Internship has me to the point that I'm about ready to just walk out of the ambulance bay and start a new life as a street corner prostitute. Better pay, better hours, and less stress.


I'm assuming that you're interning up at Liberty?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 13, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> If you have a CHL in texas you grt to skip the bg check too. Yet another reason i need my chl here


Same in Nevada. Just still waiting for mine.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 13, 2015)

As it turns out, they did a background check (just like Akulahawk said), but I didn't have to pay anything and it took all of five or ten minutes and that included filling out the paperwork. They made a quick call to the FBI and then took my credit card.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 13, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> As it turns out, they did a background check (just like Akulahawk said), but I didn't have to pay anything and it took all of five or ten minutes and that included filling out the paperwork. They made a quick call to the FBI and then took my credit card.


Pretty much how it goes here. Except it costs us $35. Wait $25... I don't remember off the top of my head, it's somewhere in that range. 

Now go put a couple thousand rounds down ranger and get good with it!! 

We just had a new indoor range open that has a reality based training range along with regular lanes and runs all sorts of classes. I'm looking forward to using marking rounds and handguns with CO2 conversions to do home/self defense simulations. 

Do some searching on local gun forums or Facebook groups. Smmo can be prohibitively expensive and cause people to not practice. I get 500 rounds of 9mm for $115 or 1000 rounds for $220, not including tax. It's possible to get reasonably priced ammo just gotta do your homework 

Some might disagree and it sucks because it's expensive but shoot occasionally with your self defense ammo. Be real ****ty to need it and find out your gun doesn't like to cycle a particular type of ammo. 

Example, my 19 will jam every 4-5 rounds with ammo from one local company however the other company that I buy from I've put 3500+ rounds down range and never had a jam. Both are factory reloads. I have a friend who's never had a problem with any of his guns with company A so I'm not totally sold that it's the ammo like many have suggested. 

To make it fun I always bring some fruit to shoot at when I shoot my hornaday rounds. If I'm gonna spend that kinda money I wanna have a grand old time doing it!


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 13, 2015)

Yikes. No thanks.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 13, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Pretty much how it goes here. Except it costs us $35. Wait $25... I don't remember off the top of my head, it's somewhere in that range.
> 
> Now go put a couple thousand rounds down ranger and get good with it!!
> 
> ...




The range I've been going to has reality based training and classes, too. Great place. Plus, they have a Ladie's night where lane rental fee is waived. Show up with your own gun and ammo and you only have to buy targets there!

I found a site called Sportman's Guide. They seem to have good prices for ammo ($12 for 50 of Magtech) but if there are better ones out there, I'm open to suggestions for sure! I already have some desert areas scoped out where shooting is permitted and am going to save cans and bottles and stuff I can't wait to get out there!


I just paid $98 for 400 rounds plus $14 to ship. Is that good? For Remington 9mm bullets


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 13, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> The range I've been going to has reality based training and classes, too. Great place. Plus, they have a Ladie's night where lane rental fee is waived. Show up with your own gun and ammo and you only have to buy targets there!
> 
> I found a site called Sportman's Guide. They seem to have good prices for ammo ($12 for 50 of Magtech) but if there are better ones out there, I'm open to suggestions for sure! I already have some desert areas scoped out where shooting is permitted and am going to save cans and bottles and stuff I can't wait to get out there!
> 
> ...




I just found a code for free shipping that they were willing to honor. That means I paid $98 for 400 rounds. 
If I added 100 more rounds, would have been $22 more. I guess that's not too bad.


----------



## luke_31 (Oct 13, 2015)

Ammoseek.com is a good place to go to find cheap ammunition


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 13, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> We just had a new indoor range open that has a reality based training range along with regular lanes and runs all sorts of classes. I'm looking forward to using marking rounds and handguns with CO2 conversions to do home/self defense simulations.



www.c2tactical.com  That's the range I go to and it's where I bought the gun.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Oct 14, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I'm assuming that you're interning up at Liberty?


Was, until I got signed off 2 weeks ago. Now just going thru the endless paperwork to get my license.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 14, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Was, until I got signed off 2 weeks ago. Now just going thru the endless paperwork to get my license.


Congrats!


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 14, 2015)

So the past 4 shifts I've got off at least 45 minutes late.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 14, 2015)

Dat OT doe.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hardest choice of my life is trying to find the perfect backpack for motorcycle riding. I have 2 different Camelbaks. My old one has a decent amount of storage but only holds 2L of water. My newer one has a lot less storage but holds 3L. Choices choices.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 15, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Hardest choice of my life is trying to find the perfect backpack for motorcycle riding. I have 2 different Camelbaks. My old one has a decent amount of storage but only holds 2L of water. My newer one has a lot less storage but holds 3L. Choices choices.




Somehow wear both?


----------



## exodus (Oct 15, 2015)

So I may be living this **** hole of a city.... For the high-desert! hah.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 15, 2015)

exodus said:


> So I may be living this **** hole of a city.... For the high-desert! hah.


Might as well. Half of our employees live up there lol


----------



## exodus (Oct 15, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Might as well. Half of our employees live up there lol


I'll be within like 5 mins of a few of them it looks like haha.  Cheap too...


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 15, 2015)

exodus said:


> So I may be living this **** hole of a city.... For the high-desert! hah.



Moving to the dirty?


----------



## terrible one (Oct 15, 2015)

I work in the high desert, couldn't imagine living there. But to each there own, good luck. I hear adelanto is nice hahah


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 15, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Moving to the dirty?


I'm thinking he means more the yucca valley 29 palms area


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 15, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I'm thinking he means more the yucca valley 29 palms area



Yucky valley and 29 stumps? Ew...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 15, 2015)

My cousins used to live in 29 Palms. (Marines) I would go visit them there. Wouldn't want to live there,  though.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 15, 2015)

New AHA guidelines release. No major changes. No more vasopressin. Recommend BLS use narcan in opiate OD. Changed the recommendation from >100 chest compressions/minute to 100-120. Changed the recommended depth of >2 in to 2 in to 2.4 in (I think 6-7 cm?). That's about it I think.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 15, 2015)

Aprz said:


> New AHA guidelines release. No major changes. No more vasopressin. Recommend BLS use narcan in opiate OD. Changed the recommendation from >100 chest compressions/minute to 100-120. Changed the recommended depth of >2 in to 2 in to 2.4 in (I think 6-7 cm?). That's about it I think.


There seemed to be a preference for biphasic defib over monophasic defibrillators. I glanced over the new AHA guidelines but didn't get too involved with it. Aprz pretty much summed up what I saw. No major changes, vasopressin is removed.


----------



## exodus (Oct 15, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I'm thinking he means more the yucca valley 29 palms area


You got it.


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 15, 2015)

So we have officially opened up our 10th bag of Halloween candy in my house.....it's not even Halloween yet.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 15, 2015)

Had my first non self inflicted shooting today, dad accidentally shot his adult son in the back from five feet away with a .45. Hit him in the left flank, came out in the epigaatrum before becoming lodged in the back seat of their car. Somehow only knicked his diaphragm and small bowel. 

For us he was pale as a paper, had no veins (I missed a few as did my partner on the way to the LZ), and had a pretty rigid abdomen. 

Grocery shopping to a shooting, that's a new one...


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 16, 2015)

So nice of dispatch to finally let me eat dinner at 2120 tonight, that after getting a call in between paying for my food and before it was ready, then holding the wall for an hour, then just as I got back in right before my dang shrimp and bacon burrito was ready got to ed out again, luckily was able to wait a minute and at least picked it up before heading out the door.

Although the tri city MCI drill (just a talk through of the various roles and a scenario, not actual hands on) was somewhat interesting earlier


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Oct 16, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Somehow only knicked his diaphragm and small bowel.


That's no bueno.

The only shooting I was ever on was a punk teenager got popped with a 22 in the leg while slinging some weed. When he asked if he was going to live the cop told him yes but his leg would probably be amputated. Then the kid started crying. Cruel? Maybe. Funny as hell? Yup.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 16, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> That's no bueno.
> 
> The only shooting I was ever on was a punk teenager got popped with a 22 in the leg while slinging some weed. When he asked if he was going to live the cop told him yes but his leg would probably be amputated. Then the kid started crying. Cruel? Maybe. Funny as hell? Yup.


That. is. awesome.


----------



## Gurby (Oct 16, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Had my first non self inflicted shooting today, dad accidentally shot his adult son in the back from five feet away with a .45. Hit him in the left flank, came out in the epigaatrum before becoming lodged in the back seat of their car. Somehow only knicked his diaphragm and small bowel.
> 
> For us he was pale as a paper, had no veins (I missed a few as did my partner on the way to the LZ), and had a pretty rigid abdomen.
> 
> Grocery shopping to a shooting, that's a new one...



"Concealment holsters don't need retention devices"


----------



## squirrel15 (Oct 16, 2015)

Gurby said:


> "Concealment holsters don't need retention devices"


Going to prison, Keister's are one in the same


----------



## Tigger (Oct 16, 2015)

Gurby said:


> "Concealment holsters don't need retention devices"


Apparently they were told that they weren't allowed to be shooting in that part of the forest. When dad went to clear his gun, something happened and that was that.


----------



## Gurby (Oct 16, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Apparently they were told that they weren't allowed to be shooting in that part of the forest. When dad went to clear his gun, something happened and that was that.



Ohhhhh, I interpreted your post as they were grocery shopping together and father had a negligent discharge of a concealed carry weapon.  Carry on...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 16, 2015)

Gurby said:


> "Concealment holsters don't need retention devices"



Good thing to know.


----------



## Gurby (Oct 16, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Good thing to know.



I put the quotes and angry face in, because I feel the opposite.  

Most gun people will tell you that the friction of gun in the holster will keep it in place... But I feel a lot better having a thumb snap on my IWB holster.  It will keep the gun a lot more secure if I end up running, wrestling with somebody, etc.  You can even undo the thumb snap preemptively and just not use it, if you want.  Having a thumb break doesn't slow down drawing by that much, and it adds a ton of safety.  Then look at how unlikely it is you'll ever need to draw in self defense...

But clearly most people don't think this way, which you will see if you try to buy an IWB holster with a thumb snap - nobody makes them.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 17, 2015)

Gurby said:


> I put the quotes and angry face in, because I feel the opposite.
> 
> Most gun people will tell you that the friction of gun in the holster will keep it in place... But I feel a lot better having a thumb snap on my IWB holster.  It will keep the gun a lot more secure if I end up running, wrestling with somebody, etc.  You can even undo the thumb snap preemptively and just not use it, if you want.  Having a thumb break doesn't slow down drawing by that much, and it adds a ton of safety.  Then look at how unlikely it is you'll ever need to draw in self defense...
> 
> But clearly most people don't think this way, which you will see if you try to buy an IWB holster with a thumb snap - nobody makes them.



Ah. Gotcha. I'm still learning. Who knew an EMS site would teach me so much about guns.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 17, 2015)

There are EMTS at symphony hall here. I went up to visit with them before I had to go perform in the opera. It's times like this that I feel so conflicted.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 17, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I found a site called Sportman's Guide. They seem to have good prices for ammo ($12 for 50 of Magtech) but if there are better ones out there, I'm open to suggestions for sure! I already have some desert areas scoped out where shooting is permitted and am going to save cans and bottles and stuff I can't wait to get out there!


Hassyampa river bed. Its a bit of a trek for ya, bout 10 miles south of wickenburg, but no one will bother ya. It's a pig huntin area, so it's the norm in that area. Only thing around is the Hassyampa River Ranch so you need to be a few miles from there, due to some legal restrictions, but he's pretty far up the riverbed anyways. 
4x4 is required or a hike in. Sandy wash bottom, eats tires up and you'll get stuck if you only have a car. Real fun area, though. You can hike maybe 100 yards in from the wash bottom and be in thick brush on the sides, but a nice clear stretch of river bottom to shoot down.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 17, 2015)

Image fail


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 18, 2015)

Off to go volunteer at the 49er game today!!! Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 18, 2015)

I was finally able to max out my dirt bike today.


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 18, 2015)

Well, had my first "did I make the right call" moment today.  Ended up changing my decision but still thinking about it.


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 19, 2015)

Whew. First all nighter at work in a while. I'm clearly very spoiled since I am so distressed at actually having to work during my whole 12 hour night shift!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm gonna shoot my new gun for the first time today!!!!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 19, 2015)

Yup. This shooting thing is gonna be expensive. I just burned through 125 rounds in no time.


----------



## Flying (Oct 19, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I was finally able to max out my dirt bike today.


Goodness! What kind of terrain was 75+ on?


----------



## luke_31 (Oct 19, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Yup. This shooting thing is gonna be expensive. I just burned through 125 rounds in no time.


Online bulk ammo purchases will be your friend. Find a decent priced ammo that your pistol likes and buy it in bulk to save on shipping costs. Also don't forget to try a few magazines of your self defense ammo to make sure that it feeds in the pistol without any issues.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 20, 2015)

Flying said:


> Goodness! What kind of terrain was 75+ on?


Flat dry lake bed a day after it rained.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 20, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> Online bulk ammo purchases will be your friend. Find a decent priced ammo that your pistol likes and buy it in bulk to save on shipping costs. Also don't forget to try a few magazines of your self defense ammo to make sure that it feeds in the pistol without any issues.




Actually I got 400 rounds online for $98 and free shipping. That's probably not the best deal and I'll def be shopping around. It could have been less, but I opted for bullets that were just a bit better than the cheapest (least expensive). I had also purchased some Federal hollow points for home and shot 6 of them. Didn't want to shoot any more of those because there are only 20 in the box and they are a bit more pricey. 
The bullets I shot with tonight were Remington 9mm 115 grain.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 20, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Flat dry lake bed a day after it rained



Is that Ford Dry lake?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 20, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Is that Ford Dry lake?


Nope. This was up in Johnson Valley/Landers area


----------



## Chewy20 (Oct 20, 2015)

I think I've worked 5 days in the past 3 months.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 20, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Nope. This was up in Johnson Valley/Landers area



Good place to ride.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 20, 2015)

Moved most of our stuff and our animals into a house finally  Still have to go back to NM and get our furniture and the rest of our belongings... but we now live 4 blocks from the seawall


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 20, 2015)

Just received 2 of these! One's for my computer and the other is for my best friend's computer


----------



## Deltachange (Oct 21, 2015)

That's a cool sticker! I'm back on here and it's been way too long


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 21, 2015)

Five minute walk from our front porch


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 21, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Five minute walk from our front porch



Got a guest bedroom?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 21, 2015)

Lol if you dont mind sharing with puppies i think we do


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 21, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Five minute walk from our front porch


Spoiled!!!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 21, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Spoiled!!!!!


After being in an extended stay hotel for the past 2.5 months with 3 pups and 2 cats I'll take it lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 21, 2015)

So I found out today one of our doctors always carries a 45 cal while working in the ED. The look on our faces when he pulled out a spare mag while teaching a CE class was amazing.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 21, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> After being in an extended stay hotel for the past 2.5 months with 3 pups and 2 cats I'll take it lol



You def do!!!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 21, 2015)

Are we the thin white line?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 21, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> So I found out today one of our doctors always carries a 45 cal while working in the ED. The look on our faces when he pulled out a spare mag while teaching a CE class was amazing.


We have an ER doc here that has been shot and stabbed... Doc is always packing.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 21, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> We have an ER doc here that has been shot and stabbed... Doc is always packing.


This doctor is the hospitals new ems director and he seems very pro ems. He said he worked as a resident in Harlem and now he is at a hospital that will not take the majority of traumas. Also he said "if your transporting a patient to my hospital who still has the taser barbs in you are more then welcome to pull them out".


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 21, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Are we the thin white line?


I'm guessing so.  I just realized that it's USA colors.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 21, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> I'm guessing so.  I just realized that it's USA colors.





SandpitMedic said:


> Are we the thin white line?



We are.


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 22, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> We are.


Good to know.  I haven't gotten a lot of sleep the last 2 nights, so feel kinda dumb with the USA colors.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 22, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Good to know.  I haven't gotten a lot of sleep the last 2 nights, so feel kinda dumb with the USA colors.




You're good. I happened across something talking about it right about the time you posted that, so it was good timing for me.


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 22, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> You're good. I happened across something talking about it right about the time you posted that, so it was good timing for me.


Awesome!! Glad I could help!


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 23, 2015)

Welp....f*^*&. I drive down for my weekend drill tonight and my brand new phone decides to just stop working this morning. I woke up early and used the latrine and it was working fine, went back to bed and when I woke up, it was just dead. No response to pressing any of the buttons, no response to being plugged in either. And its a gs6 Active model, which is supposed to be ruggedized (I.e. survive getting wet, dropped, thrown, etc) and all I did was lay with it in bed! No visible outward signs of damage either.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 23, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> So I found out today one of our doctors always carries a 45 cal while working in the ED. The look on our faces when he pulled out a spare mag while teaching a CE class was amazing.


How the hell does he manage that in California of all places?  Sounds like my kind of doctor though!


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 23, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> How the hell does he manage that in California of all places?  Sounds like my kind of doctor though!


There are many counties in California that are very gun/CCW friendly and will issue a license for "self defense" or require only a little more elaboration on that statement. Most of those counties are very rural. My Sheriff is extremely pro-CCW and does issue for a good cause statement such as: "I desire a CCW for the purpose of self defense." In fact, that very statement has been used by a few thousand people now. You just have to pass a background check and get appropriate training.

If I had a CCW and my employer didn't prohibit employees from having weapons at work, I'd likely carry there. Worst case scenario if I did carry and get caught is that I'd be fired. They don't advertise at any of their entrances to the grounds OR the entrances to the buildings that they prohibit weapons on the campus, therefore I'm not trespassing...


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 23, 2015)

I don't mean to brag... actually, yes i do


----------



## terrible one (Oct 24, 2015)

Interview done, now I have the rest of the day off before flying home tomorrow morning.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 24, 2015)

Wife and daughter and I are off to meet Thomas the tank Engine and Sir Tophamhat.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow, the cops in my home town are hecka bold. An on duty officer ordered 20 wings at Wingstop for dine in. I struggle to even order take out...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 25, 2015)

I clearly have way too much time on my hands.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 25, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I clearly have way too much time on my hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok....so....I was just slightly frightened when I first looked at that. lol


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 25, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I clearly have way too much time on my hands.



No safety vest? Tisk tisk...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 25, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> No safety vest? Tisk tisk...


YOLO


----------



## Aprz (Oct 25, 2015)

How did you get that horse to wear a shirt?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 25, 2015)

This happened. 

My daughter lost her freaking mind. 

Totally great dad moment.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 25, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I don't mean to brag... actually, yes i do



Where is that?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 25, 2015)

Remi said:


> Where is that?


Galveston Island, Seawall and 61st or so


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 26, 2015)

Maybe I should watch something other than "NY ER" so I stop yelling inane things at the TV like "why did FDNY put that guy in full SMR (backboard and c-collar w/ headblocks) for a stab wound to the stomache?!?" Lol


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 27, 2015)

Gotta love last minute BS. Was gonna work on Friday until I woke up to a text from the team saying we have to shoot Friday and Saturday....I love free ammo, but I will be so happy to be done with the crappy planning once I graduate. Cant plan **** without something popping up they want us to do.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 27, 2015)

Well, I have already managed to blow through 250 rounds in the last couple of weeks. I need to slow down or I'm going to go broke and be homeless.


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 27, 2015)

This is totally @CALEMT and @DesertMedic66


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 27, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> This is totally @CALEMT and @DesertMedic66



I'd post a step brothers meme but I'm pretty sure someone would drop the ban hammer on me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 27, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> This is totally @CALEMT and @DesertMedic66
> 
> View attachment 2339


Yeah pretty much. Too bad we haven't worked a shift together. 


CALEMT said:


> I'd post a step brothers meme but I'm pretty sure someone would drop the ban hammer on me.


 I say do it haha


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 27, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I'd post a step brothers meme but I'm pretty sure someone would drop the ban hammer on me.


Only one way to find out...Are you feeling brave?


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 27, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Only one way to find out...Are you feeling brave?



You sound like Dirty Harry haha.


----------



## exodus (Oct 27, 2015)

@Desert, I need over time. Lets do it. Sunday 0700-1900


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 27, 2015)

exodus said:


> @Desert, I need over time. Lets do it. Sunday 0700-1900


What shift is open 103?


----------



## exodus (Oct 27, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> What shift is open 103?


I don't even know, I just threw it out since I'm off 32 at 0700!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 27, 2015)

Oh haha. I get off at 0100 that morning. Once April comes they would be fine with adding on an extra unit


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 27, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Oh haha. I get off at 0100 that morning. Once April comes they would be fine with adding on an extra unit



Ahhh the festivals. So much OT I even get tired of working haha.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## chaz90 (Oct 28, 2015)

We treated a wildly combative patient last night that needed to be physically restrained by LE and my partners as I administered IM chemical restraints. During this endeavor, he began to scream loudly that he was "allergic to Haldol" and it made his tongue and throat swell up...I wasn't using Haldol, so I proceeded with my 5 mg Versed. I planned on giving 5 mg Haldol as well afterwards but held off because I certainly didn't need to cause an anaphylactic reaction in this dude. 

Any bets on how many instances of Haldol associated anaphylaxis were found on a literature search this AM? Zero. Either I found myself a medical miracle, or my new friend has been exposed to Haldol in the past and just doesn't like the way it makes him feel. To be fair, I guess it may not be too hard to confuse acute dystonic reactions or extrapyramidal symptoms and tongue protrusion with angioedema from the patient's perspective. I'm still pretty sure I can place this in the same category of patients who complain of an allergy to Antabuse since they don't feel well when they down their evening 12 pack...


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 28, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> my new friend has been exposed to Haldol in the past and just doesn't like the way it makes him feel.



Going to venture to guess this. Sounds a lot like the pt thats allergic to every pain medication except for Dilaudid.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 28, 2015)

Or the patient I had that was allergic to Narcan. 


Should have just got orders for Benadryl instead.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 28, 2015)

Yay, no more blood draws prehospital for our trauma center. Our other 2 hospitals are very iffy on if they will use our bloods or just toss them. Looks like I'm done drawing bloods


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 28, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yay, no more blood draws prehospital for our trauma center. Our other 2 hospitals are very iffy on if they will use our bloods or just toss them. Looks like I'm done drawing bloods



About time. I heard that whole conundrum about how they wanted us labeling the blood draws.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 28, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> About time. I heard that whole conundrum about how they wanted us labeling the blood draws.


That was ridiculous. They wanted us to stay at bedside with the patient until they got the registration stickers which can take a decent amount of time.

That lasted about a month and then it went back to normal with us just handing bloods over the nurse and clearing.

My IV rolls just got a lot smaller haha


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 28, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> That was ridiculous. They wanted us to stay at bedside with the patient until they got the registration stickers which can take a decent amount of time.
> 
> That lasted about a month and then it went back to normal with us just handing bloods over the nurse and clearing.
> 
> My IV rolls just got a lot smaller haha



Yeah, I was at main when 101A's medic was "venting" to 110A's medic. I'm with ya that whole thing was ridiculous. 

Looks like everyone just gained some space in the IV cabinets haha.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 28, 2015)

Well it looks like AMR officially owns Rural.      http://www.jems.com/articles/2015/1...unces-closing-of-rural-metro-acquisition.html


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 28, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Well it looks like AMR officially owns Rural.


WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## Tigger (Oct 28, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> That was ridiculous. They wanted us to stay at bedside with the patient until they got the registration stickers which can take a decent amount of time.
> 
> That lasted about a month and then it went back to normal with us just handing bloods over the nurse and clearing.
> 
> My IV rolls just got a lot smaller haha


That's silly. We label ours (when I remember, which is not often), with stickers that come in the bag of tubes. The patient then gets a bracelet with those stickers. The blood stays with the patient, and when registration finally prints their stickers, the tech matches them all up.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 28, 2015)

Tigger said:


> That's silly. We label ours (when I remember, which is not often), with stickers that come in the bag of tubes. The patient then gets a bracelet with those stickers. The blood stays with the patient, and when registration finally prints their stickers, the tech matches them all up.


We seal ours in a bag and are supposed to label the bag with the time drawn, patients last name, and our initials. Did that always happen? No


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 28, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> We seal ours in a bag and are supposed to label the bag with the time drawn, patients last name, and our initials. Did that always happen? *Never*



Fixed it for you.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 28, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Fixed it for you.


Hey!! I did it on the majority of calls. The only ones I didn't write all the information on were the critical patients where I had other things to worry about.


----------



## Woodtownemt (Oct 28, 2015)

AMR and RM are one. Now what? Falck?


----------



## Flying (Oct 28, 2015)

Woodtownemt said:


> AMR and RM are one. Now what? Falck?


EMS getting big is no surprise now. PREPARE TO BE ASSIMILATED.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 28, 2015)

Flying said:


> EMS getting big is no surprise now. PREPARE TO BE ASSIMILATED.


RESISTANCE IS FUTILE


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 28, 2015)

Flying said:


> EMS getting big is no surprise now. PREPARE TO BE ASSIMILATED.





DesertMedic66 said:


> RESISTANCE IS FUTILE


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 28, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 2341


No. Don't you dare post a Star Wars image on posts that were quoting Star Trek. You should be ashamed sir.


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 28, 2015)

Woohoo!!! I got 100% on my Cultural Identity Paper!!!!


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 28, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> No. Don't you dare post a Star Wars image on posts that were quoting Star Trek. You should be ashamed sir.



You obviously didn't see my Facebook post about me being featured on the chive... I do what I want...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 28, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> You obviously didn't see my Facebook post about me being featured on the chive... I do what I want...


I see you like to like dangerously. I was debating on putting my picture my partner and I took the other day on the chive. Need to get her permission since her face is clearly visible tho.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## CALEMT (Oct 28, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I see you like to like dangerously. I was debating on putting my picture my partner and I took the other day on the chive. Need to get her permission since her face is clearly visible tho.



Work happens bro. Thats the first thing I thought of when I saw that "this is chive worthy" haha.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 28, 2015)

*grabs phone, opens Chive app, starts hunting for Work Happens and I Do What I Want galleries* Pray tell what am I looking for (besides Evil Empire?) lol


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 28, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> *grabs phone, opens Chive app, starts hunting for Work Happens and I Do What I Want galleries* Pray tell what am I looking for (besides Evil Empire?) lol



http://thechive.com/2015/10/22/i-do...7/?utm_source=sumomeshare&utm_medium=facebook 

Photo #12 is the work of yours truly.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 28, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> *grabs phone, opens Chive app, starts hunting for Work Happens and I Do What I Want galleries* Pray tell what am I looking for (besides Evil Empire?) lol


Im glad i am not the only one to do that lol. I even looked at chivettes bored at work cause i couldnt rememner which gender the poster was


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 28, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> http://thechive.com/2015/10/22/i-do...7/?utm_source=sumomeshare&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> Photo #12 is the work of yours truly.


Should have walked into the place with it haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 28, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Im glad i am not the only one to do that lol. I even looked at chivettes bored at work cause i couldnt rememner which gender the poster was


Female. He's definitely a female


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 28, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Female. He's definitely a female


Hey i had to look at the post. Just to be sure. Right?


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 28, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Should have walked into the place with it haha



Oh believe me I did. My buddy wanted 5 Guys and I wanted In N Out so we drove to In N Out where I got my food then we drove over to 5 Guys. You should've seen the faces of the 5 Guys employees when I walked in, sat down, and ate a 3x3 animal style. It was the look of WTF are you doing? 



DesertMedic66 said:


> Female. *He's* definitely a female



Trolling fail there Ke... Desert. I'm most definitely a dude.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 28, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Oh believe me I did. My buddy wanted 5 Guys and I wanted In N Out so we drove to In N Out where I got my food then we drove over to 5 Guys. You should've seen the faces of the 5 Guys employees when I walked in, sat down, and ate a 3x3 animal style. It was the look of WTF are you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Trolling fail there Ke... Desert. I'm most definitely a dude.


Don't you dare reveal my secret identity..


----------



## cruiseforever (Oct 28, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> View attachment 2340



Full moon was yesterday.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 28, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Don't you dare reveal my secret identity..



Haha. Not so secret if I know it.


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 28, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Don't you dare reveal my secret identity..


Well, that wasn't hard to figure out!  I now know who you are! *insert evil laugh*


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hmm.... I wonder if @DesertMedic66 has figured out that I know his true identity???


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 29, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Hmm.... I wonder if @DesertMedic66 has figured out that I know his true identity???


I don't try to hide it very well but I don't advertise it


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I don't try to hide it very well but I don't advertise it


LOL!  Well, I know who you are, but I'm a mystery to you........BWAAAAAHAAAAAA(best attempt at an evil laugh)


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 30, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I don't try to hide it very well but I don't advertise it




And now I know. The jig is up.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 30, 2015)

I just love getting home from my 24 hr shift and not 2 hours later get a call from our scheduler asking me if I'm able to come in to cover a last minute call out because apparently all of the dozen or so people in line in front of me on the call in list were either out of town or simply not answering their phones.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 30, 2015)

So I'm almost to my funeral gig, which is 20 minutes away,  when I realize that I left my violin at home.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Oct 30, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> So I'm almost to my funeral gig, which is 20 minutes away,  when I realize that I left my violin at home.



A funeral will be a bit dead without music.


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 30, 2015)

Whoooo! Got promoted at work! No huge changes to everyday job responsibilities, but I'll take it. Moving up slowly


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 30, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> A funeral will be a bit dead without music.



Boom....chick


----------



## terrible one (Oct 30, 2015)

Passed interview, on to medical / backgrounds


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 30, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Whoooo! Got promoted at work! No huge changes to everyday job responsibilities, but I'll take it. Moving up slowly



PII?


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 30, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> PII?


Yup. Nothing crazy.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 30, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Yup. Nothing crazy.



Little extra cash, but Limbo until you PIII or leave.


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Halloween!! Stay safe out there and have fun!


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 1, 2015)

WOOHOO! It's daylight savings tomorrow!  WE GET AN EXTRA HOUR OF SLEEP NOW!!!!!!  Oops, did i write that in all caps?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 1, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> WOOHOO! It's daylight savings tomorrow!  WE GET AN EXTRA HOUR OF SLEEP NOW!!!!!!  Oops, did i write that in all caps?




Unless you live in Arizona.


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 1, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Unless you live in Arizona.


You guys don't do daylight savings??


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 1, 2015)

I wish no one did daylight savings...


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 1, 2015)

I like the fall back part, but completely hate the spring forward part.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 1, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> You guys don't do daylight savings??



We don't. Would be easier all the around if no one did. Dumb.


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 1, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> We don't. Would be easier all the around if no one did. Dumb.


Well, sucks to be you.   JK.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 2, 2015)

Earthquake in Phoenix.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 2, 2015)

I liked getting one extra hour of sleep last night... and if things work out right, I won't have to be at work the day (night?) when the time changes again.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 2, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Earthquake in Phoenix.
> 
> View attachment 2349



It was so slight that I had to research it to find out if it really happened. lol


----------



## Anjel (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello people. Long time no talk


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 2, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Hello people. Long time no talk



Back from the dead I see.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 2, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Back from the dead I see.



Lol it's a miracle. I've survived divorce, nursing school, critical care class, and clinicals. 

I've missed you guys


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 2, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Hello people. Long time no talk


You're back! Hi!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 2, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> You're back! Hi!



Hello love. Glad to see everyone's still here.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 2, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Lol it's a miracle. I've survived divorce, nursing school, critical care class, and clinicals.
> 
> I've missed you guys



We've missed you too... I think


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 2, 2015)

B


Anjel said:


> Hello people. Long time no talk



Been quite a while!


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Hello people. Long time no talk


WOOHOO!!!!!! Yeah, you're back on!   Don't listen to @CALEMT , he just really really missed you!


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 2, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Lol it's a miracle. I've survived divorce, nursing school, critical care class, and clinicals.
> 
> I've missed you guys


Welcome back! Yeah, clinicals can be a bit of a drag...


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

It's raining in California!!!!!


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 2, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> It's raining in California!!!!!


Lies, I tell ya!!! Pure LIES!!! It _never_ rains in California, everyone knows that!!!!


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> Lies, I tell ya!!! Pure LIES!!! It _never_ rains in California, everyone knows that!!!!


HAHAHAHA.  Supposedly, it's only raining today and then it's heating up tomorrow.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 2, 2015)

Something like a 40% chance of rain tonight...I figure either a) everyone will freak out and hunker down inside and it'll be a quiet cozy night for us....or b) they'll freak out and still drive like maniacs making us run freeway calls all night


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 2, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> Lies, I tell ya!!! Pure LIES!!! It _never_ rains in California, everyone knows that!!!!




It pours.....man, it pours.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 2, 2015)

Sunny as can be in the desert...


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> It pours.....man, it pours.


AND...... it stopped raining, oh and the sun is coming out.  That was short lived.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank goodness for bureaucracy.

I shudder to think what tragedies could befall my community if incredibly invasive and dangerous pieces of ALS equipment like capnography cannulas, blood tubes, or IV start kits were kept on BLS ambulances for ALS providers to use. Simply imagine the harm an EMT could cause if they had access to an unopened liter bag of 0.9% saline. A screw bottle of saline is certainly safe in the hands of our EMTs, but we cannot overstate the danger of the same solution in an IV bag. 

Thank you, oh great ambulance inspectors, for saving us from the terrifying specter of a BLS crew that recognized ALS would appreciate EtCO2 monitoring in the acutely ill CHF patient and placed the nasal prong monitor on before they placed the patient on BLS CPAP. Truly, you are keeping the little known public health risk of our time at bay through your unsung heroism.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 2, 2015)

Has conceded that I am going to be pissing off my wife by starting to apply to PA schools.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 2, 2015)

There is nothing more frustrating in this world than ironing your own uniform shirts.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 2, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Thank goodness for bureaucracy.
> 
> I shudder to think what tragedies could befall my community if incredibly invasive and dangerous pieces of ALS equipment like capnography cannulas, blood tubes, or IV start kits were kept on BLS ambulances for ALS providers to use. Simply imagine the harm an EMT could cause if they had access to an unopened liter bag of 0.9% saline. A screw bottle of saline is certainly safe in the hands of our EMTs, but we cannot overstate the danger of the same solution in an IV bag.
> 
> Thank you, oh great ambulance inspectors, for saving us from the terrifying specter of a BLS crew that recognized ALS would appreciate EtCO2 monitoring in the acutely ill CHF patient and placed the nasal prong monitor on before they placed the patient on BLS CPAP. Truly, you are keeping the little known public health risk of our time at bay through your unsung heroism.


meanwhile in my "mommy, may i?" LA Co system, my BLS ambulance have all that stuff, only thing medics need is their drug box and we're a fully stocked ALS Rescue Ambulance with IV trays and Saline bags and even ET tunes on the shelf next to our very own Zoll E-Series


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 2, 2015)

(Which means we're probably the only 6 BLS ambulances in the entire county to actually carry pulse oximeters lol)


----------



## redundantbassist (Nov 2, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> next to our very own Zoll E-Series


Eww.. zoll


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 2, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Eww.. zoll


Have you had a chance to play with the zoll x series?  Really a nice monitor.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 2, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Have you had a chance to play with the zoll x series?  Really a nice monitor.


Thats what we used when i flew. I loved that monitor


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 2, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Have you had a chance to play with the zoll x series?  Really a nice monitor.



Were still rocking the LP12's and 13's where I'm at.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 2, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Were still rocking the LP12's and 13's where I'm at.


What is a lp13?


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 2, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> What is a lp13?



Whoops, excuse me just the 12's... brain is fried. While out covering our far far east deployment on the river, they had the new lp15's. Pretty nice monitor, rumor is round here the EMS agency wants every ALS dept/company on the same monitor. Which would be zoll.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 2, 2015)

My only qualms with the zoll x series is how it prints 12 leads and where the paper is printed.  The bracket helps.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 2, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Whoops, excuse me just the 12's... brain is fried. While out covering our far far east deployment on the river, they had the new lp15's. Pretty nice monitor, rumor is round here the EMS agency wants every ALS dept/company on the same monitor. Which would be zoll.


County changed their stance. AMR only wanted to use the LP15s  (since we already have them sitting in the ops managers office). Fire only wanted to use the Zolls (since that is what they have been using). The county changed the mind and said each company can use whatever monitor they want as long as it meets their new requirements (real time CPR feedback, EtCO2, etc).


----------



## redundantbassist (Nov 2, 2015)

I got to play with a few different monitors in my AEMT class, among those was the zoll m series. I don't really like the way they are set up, or how they look and sound. I really prefer the LP 15 or even the Philips MRx over them. That being said, i'm a little biased against zoll, as I have a long-standing hate against zoll AEDs.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 2, 2015)

I really have grown to like my X-series. It is light with good batteries and easy data transfer.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 2, 2015)

For a monitor-only device, I really liked the Pro-Paq Encore...


----------



## Tigger (Nov 2, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> For a monitor-only device, I really liked the Pro-Paq Encore...


Isn't that what the X series are based on?


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 2, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Isn't that what the X series are based on?


Yep. Zoll bought Pro-Paq a few years ago and supposedly incorporated the Pro-Paq monitor SW into their defib stuff. The PP Encore was actually a great little monitor. Very flexible and capable and lots of options. Ours didn't have all the bells & whistles though.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 3, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> County changed their stance. AMR only wanted to use the LP15s  (since we already have them sitting in the ops managers office). Fire only wanted to use the Zolls (since that is what they have been using). The county changed the mind and said each company can use whatever monitor they want as long as it meets their new requirements (real time CPR feedback, EtCO2, etc).



Yeah I kinda figured that was going to happen. While I was covering Blythe they had the lp15's. Those things are sweet, you can transfer all the data (b/p, sp02, 12 lead) over to your PCR with Bluetooth I think.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 3, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Yeah I kinda figured that was going to happen. While I was covering Blythe they had the lp15's. Those things are sweet, you can transfer all the data (b/p, sp02, 12 lead) over to your PCR with Bluetooth I think.


Yeah. We can do it with our 12s if we had the data cable.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 3, 2015)

@chaz90 

I sensed some sarcasm. Idk. It's been awhile


----------



## Aprz (Nov 3, 2015)

I like the Philips HeartStart MRx.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 3, 2015)

RM uses Zoll. Philips is used primarily by fire here.


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 3, 2015)

Well, it's really hard to focus on your homework when you're eye is killing you.  Currently have a wet paper towel to my left eye. I have so much homework to do. UGH


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 3, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> AMR uses Zoll. Philips is used primarily by fire here.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 4, 2015)

Well, I'm officially a sucker.  Just bought a guy I really like tickets to go to the 49er football game that I'll be working at. <3


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 4, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Well, I'm officially a sucker.  Just bought a guy I really like tickets to go to the 49er football game that I'll be working at. <3


Thanks for the tickets but I'm not a 49ers fan....


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 4, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Thanks for the tickets but I'm not a 49ers fan....


Darn it.  Just when I thought I had it figured out and that I was going to be the coolest person ever. ;(


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 4, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Fixed it for you.



Did I have a typo? (And thanks, btw)


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 4, 2015)

We use the zolls. Transfers all of the info to the EPCR via wifi. Or Flash drive, if the Internet is not working.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 4, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Did I have a typo? (And thanks, btw)


He was just commenting on your mention of RM and changed it to AMR based on the recent business dealings.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 4, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> He was just commenting on your mention of RM and changed it to AMR based on the recent business dealings.




Oh. Lol. How observant I am.....not.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 4, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Oh. Lol. How observant I am.....not.



Haha its quite alright!


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 5, 2015)

Alright. So I've never posted this anywhere before.  I did this about 2 years ago and the mouth movement was because I was chewing gum.  Hope everyone enjoys!


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 5, 2015)

Sounds good, but did you film that with a potato?


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 5, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Sounds good, but did you film that with a potato?


Umm...NO


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 5, 2015)

This island is getting crowded.  Huge bike rally this weekend


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 5, 2015)

Whiskey. Tango. Foxtrot. It would appear that I am in need of a new job


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 5, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Whiskey. Tango. Foxtrot. It would appear that I am in need of a new job



I sure hope that you got hired by a fire dept. and got cut loose from your AO job before you start the fire academy.


----------



## Flying (Nov 5, 2015)

Someone hire that man!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 5, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Whiskey. Tango. Foxtrot. It would appear that I am in need of a new job


Wha' happened?


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 5, 2015)

I learned a valuable lesson, wear my Army uniform to dinner, get handshakes and "thank you for your service", wear my uniform t-shirt (not the full button up with patches just the t-shirt with a logo) to meet the family for dinner on my way home from a shift and get an anonymous complaint filed with my Depts EMS section because it's inappropriate and technically against regs ...






Which when combined with two write ups on the same day from one captain, all three hitting at once, the Chief felt it was too much


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 5, 2015)

Bummer dude :/ Hope something else comes through soon!


----------



## Mufasa556 (Nov 5, 2015)

No way! I was driving through G city the other night and thought about you. Major bummer man. Best of luck in the job hunt.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 5, 2015)

I guess I don't really have an excuse to apply for Paramedic School now lol sooo.....Evil Empire peeps, what kind of shift availability is there for SGV part time? (or the prospects of switching from FT to PT if/when I get into P school?)


----------



## Flying (Nov 5, 2015)

What a load of bollocks.


----------



## triemal04 (Nov 5, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> I learned a valuable lesson, wear my Army uniform to dinner, get handshakes and "thank you for your service", wear my uniform t-shirt (not the full button up with patches just the t-shirt with a logo) to meet the family for dinner on my way home from a shift and get an anonymous complaint filed with my Depts EMS section because it's inappropriate and technically against regs ...
> 
> Which when combined with two write ups on the same day from one captain, all three hitting at once, the Chief felt it was too much


Sucks that you lost your job...but I have to ask, what's the other half of the story?


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 5, 2015)

Well, Nightwatch is back for better or worse. 

They used double sequential defibrillation, so that's nifty.


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 5, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Well, Nightwatch is back for better or worse.
> 
> They used double sequential defibrillation, so that's nifty.



Saw that in person once so far. Pretty cool.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 5, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Saw that in person once so far. Pretty cool.


I've never seen it done. It's my personal crusade to use it one day though.


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 5, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> I've never seen it done. It's my personal crusade to use it one day though.



Can't remember if it worked or not. But cool that EMS is trying things out.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 5, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> I learned a valuable lesson, wear my Army uniform to dinner, get handshakes and "thank you for your service", wear my uniform t-shirt (not the full button up with patches just the t-shirt with a logo) to meet the family for dinner on my way home from a shift and get an anonymous complaint filed with my Depts EMS section because it's inappropriate and technically against regs ...
> View attachment 2359
> 
> 
> Which when combined with two write ups on the same day from one captain, all three hitting at once, the Chief felt it was too much


Were you consuming alcohol?


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 6, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> I've never seen it done. It's my personal crusade to use it one day though.



I've heard rumors it woks-ish.


----------



## terrible one (Nov 6, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> I guess I don't really have an excuse to apply for Paramedic School now lol sooo.....Evil Empire peeps, what kind of shift availability is there for SGV part time? (or the prospects of switching from FT to PT if/when I get into P school?)



You got fired for wearing your FDs t-shirt outside work??


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 6, 2015)

terrible one said:


> You got fired for wearing your FDs t-shirt outside work??


Fire departments around here are very strict with their uniform policies.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 6, 2015)

My roommate just bought an entire case of Dogfish Head Higher Math as an investment. It's a 17% ABV beer brewed for their 20th anniversary. Because she's awesome, she also picked up an extra 4 pack for drinking.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 6, 2015)

So... She plans on doing what with it?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2015)

I would kill for a bottle of that stuff. I just can't seem to find any around here. Everywhere sells out pretty quick


----------



## terrible one (Nov 6, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Fire departments around here are very strict with their uniform policies.


 
I work for a FD "around here" and I think that's a ridiculous thing to be fired for. Unless as mentioned it was at a bar or somewhere you wouldn't want your FD associated with.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 7, 2015)

terrible one said:


> I work for a FD "around here" and I think that's a ridiculous thing to be fired for. Unless as mentioned it was at a bar or somewhere you wouldn't want your FD associated with.



I worked for the same FD as terrible one and during my 300 mile commute I would stop and go in somewhere for a quick meal. Around where I live its not uncommon to see a RSO deputy eating dinner with his family. Ive seen it multiple occasions, now granted I'm a bit biased because my dad is a cop but everyone should be able to eat dinner with their family which sounds like that's what happened here.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 7, 2015)

While we're talking about beer...


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 7, 2015)

terrible one said:


> I work for a FD "around here" and I think that's a ridiculous thing to be fired for. Unless as mentioned it was at a bar or somewhere you wouldn't want your FD associated with.


Plain T-shirts to and from work... In a pinch, wear your shirt inside out. At times, I have worn a jacket in 100 degree weather to avoid such issues. 

@ Jim... Still a bummer; sounds like someone had it out for you.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 7, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Plain T-shirts to and from work... In a pinch, wear your shirt inside out. At times, I have worn a jacket in 100 degree weather to avoid such issues.
> 
> @ Jim... Still a bummer; sounds like someone had it out for you.



As a supervisor WWYD if you saw me getting a bite to eat on my way to work in my FD shirt and pants? 

Obviously me doing it never became an issue, but it still gets me wondering because you never know whose watching.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 7, 2015)

IF a supervisor, I would give you a gentle reminder by saying "hi"... I believe that supervisor's are there to prevent discipline unless the employee abuses such. 

I have known plenty of supervisors that are ****s for the sake of being ****s. 

As I said, seems like @Jim had someone gunning for him.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 7, 2015)

They called off the Rock n Roll Marathon here in Savannah due to heat and humidity. Numerous runners down on the course and, so far, one reported death.

Miserable day to run a marathon.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 7, 2015)

Well this was in our local newspaper. I don't know what to say. Just read the highlighted section haha


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Nov 7, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> RM uses Zoll. Philips is used primarily by fire here.


Southwest uses zoll e series (along with Mesa fire).
RMFD uses Phillips.
AMR here uses the lp15 which connects via Bluetooth to tablets.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 7, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> While we're talking about beer...


Yumm


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 7, 2015)

WildlandEMT89 said:


> Southwest uses zoll e series (along with Mesa fire).
> RMFD uses Phillips.
> AMR here uses the lp15 which connects via Bluetooth to tablets.



Yeah. When I said RM I was actually referring to Southwest since that's the division I worked for.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 8, 2015)

I picked the right night to work an OT shift. Two nights ago, I had one call all night for a man with occasional hematemesis. Last night, the same station had a 7 patient MCI with multiple critical patients, a shooting, and a cardiac arrest.

Dodged that one!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday, TransportJockey.


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 8, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Happy Birthday, TransportJockey


WOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 8, 2015)

Have a good one TransportJockey! Enjoy your new ocean views and hopefully a day off.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Have a good one TransportJockey! Enjoy your new ocean views and hopefully a day off.





EMT2015 said:


> WOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy Birthday!





ViolynEMT said:


> Happy Birthday, TransportJockey.


Thank you guys! I am actually off today so it's a day to relax before work tomorrow lol


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 8, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Wow, the cops in my home town are hecka bold. An on duty officer ordered 20 wings at Wingstop for dine in. I struggle to even order take out...


Damnit, I miss WingStop!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 8, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Whiskey. Tango. Foxtrot. It would appear that I am in need of a new job


We need more EMTS and medics up here in Kern County. Just saying...


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2015)

I have once again pleased the EMS Gods. 0 calls 0 post moves.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 9, 2015)

Today I told a patient (70 year old female) my name, to which she replied, "no it is not, it is gay satan, says I the child of god, merciful pilgrim." She then ordered her apx 8 mound dog to attack me. I petted it instead, which did not deescalate the situation as I had hoped.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 9, 2015)

You should change your username...


----------



## Tigger (Nov 9, 2015)

It is a thought.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 9, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Today I told a patient (70 year old female) my name, to which she replied, "no it is not, it is gay satan, says I the child of god, merciful pilgrim." She then ordered her apx 8 mound dog to attack me. I petted it instead, which did not deescalate the situation as I had hoped.


Well then whatever you do, I suggest NOT responding thusly after petting her dog...


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 10, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Today I told a patient (70 year old female) my name, to which she replied, "no it is not, it is gay satan, says I the child of god, merciful pilgrim." She then ordered her apx 8 mound dog to attack me. I petted it instead, which did not deescalate the situation as I had hoped.



Your name is Gaysatan? That's awesome.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 10, 2015)

Tigger said:


> It is a thought.



I vote Gay Satan.


----------



## redundantbassist (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 10, 2015)

Can we get an Admin to change his name?  I know he wont mind!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 10, 2015)

Happy birthday to all of you Leathernecks out there in EMS land. 240 and still looking good!


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 10, 2015)

Here's a tough scenario. 

Say your small, low volume volunteer fire/EMS department is dispatched to a single patient, low mechanism MVA with no reported entrapment or hazards. Your department employs a single, paid EMT and waits for a volunteer driver. If you have 8 firefighters show up to staff the rescue truck, do you A. Take one FF off the rescue and assign him to drive the ambulance or B. Wait for an out of state mutual aid ambulance to arrive because no one is available to drive yours. 

If you chose option B., you are well on your way to fire officer-hood.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 10, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Here's a tough scenario.
> 
> Say your small, low volume volunteer fire/EMS department is dispatched to a single patient, low mechanism MVA with no reported entrapment or hazards. Your department employs a single, paid EMT and waits for a volunteer driver. If you have 8 firefighters show up to staff the rescue truck, do you A. Take one FF off the rescue and assign him to drive the ambulance or B. Wait for an out of state mutual aid ambulance to arrive because no one is available to drive yours.
> 
> If you chose option B., you are well on your way to fire officer-hood.


I am in search of a small object that I can keep nearby to stab repeatedly when I read things like this...


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thinking about getting my medic and heading up to Denver


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, my volunteer medical group is getting to chance to hold a joint training exercise with the local fire department that provides medical to the stadium along side us.  We will get to train with them on assisting them while on scene, assisting with ALS intervention, and going over their ALS gear.  I really hope I can go, because it would be nice to learn their ALS gear so that I have a better understanding of how they work.  We are also doing this to get ready for SuperBowl!


----------



## Tigger (Nov 11, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Thinking about getting my medic and heading up to Denver


I'm not sure what I think of Denver these days. It wants to be cultured so badly that I find it sort of off putting. At least where I am we don't pretend to have anything at all and I can pretend to be upper middle class.

But the wages are waaay better in Denver. So there's that.


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 11, 2015)

Tigger said:


> I'm not sure what I think of Denver these days. It wants to be cultured so badly that I find it sort of off putting. At least where I am we don't pretend to have anything at all and I can pretend to be upper middle class.
> 
> But the wages are waaay better in Denver. So there's that.



Do you know what the current wages are? My buddy left there and it will almost be a paycut from me being a basic here, to being a medic there if wages are still the same. Though I probably wouldn't care to much. Had enough of Austin.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 11, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Do you know what the current wages are? My buddy left there and it will almost be a paycut from me being a basic here, to being a medic there if wages are still the same. Though I probably wouldn't care to much. Had enough of Austin.


Last I heard Denver Health was paying medics somewhere around 18-19/hr. Unknown on current accuracy. I really, really like Denver.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 11, 2015)

The posting said 18-24 I think doe


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 11, 2015)

I like Denver, but I don't think I could work there.  Good pay.  Not that great of protocols.  I would feel like I'm working in California.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you to all the veterans out there. I am truly, truly grateful!


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 11, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> I like Denver, but I don't think I could work there.  Good pay.  Not that great of protocols.  I would feel like I'm working in California.


It's your typical urban transport environment. I worked under the Denver Metro protocols during my paramedic internship, and I don't know if they need much more for their system. Pain management is tolerably decent, med control consults aren't often necessary, and drug choices are limited, but not unbearable.

In my opinion, this is the kind of system where many "advanced" pre-hospital interventions aren't often necessary. Most of the important airway stuff is there. CPAP is used pretty liberally, rescue airways are carried and used as necessary, and for patients in extremis with a need for RSI, take your pick of 14000 hospitals or free standing EDs.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 11, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> I like Denver, but I don't think I could work there.  Good pay.  Not that great of protocols.  I would feel like I'm working in California.


Honestly I have had the hugely expanded protocols before, and I still wouldn't mind working in Denver. Like Chaz said, they don't need a lot more with their system. If I handed landed an offer in Texas before DG, I would have ended up there


----------



## exodus (Nov 11, 2015)

I like the view out the window of my new place.

http://i.imgur.com/S1xcwNo.jpg


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 11, 2015)

And on the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month, the guns fell silent..


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 11, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> And on the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month, the guns fell silent..


And I sincerely hope they stay that way, though we know that shall not be the case. To those that have served, or are serving now, Thank You for you do what I cannot. Let us also remember the families of our Veterans, they sacrifice as well, but in different ways.


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 11, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Last I heard Denver Health was paying medics somewhere around 18-19/hr. Unknown on current accuracy. I really, really like Denver.



Yeah my buddy said 18-30 and they will start you off based on exp. So my guess is that it's still the same setup. My hourly goes to 18.79 in January. Just hope Denver does not max out at 30.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 11, 2015)

Enjoying a Dennys Grand Slam while watching Attack of the Clones on my Kindle (I ignore the haters and can successfully enjoy the prequels lol) while filling out applications bleh, McCormick really wants a full page hand written essay, guess beggars can't be choosers


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 11, 2015)

exodus said:


> I like the view out the window of my new place.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/S1xcwNo.jpg



Nice!


----------



## Flying (Nov 11, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> (I ignore the haters and can successfully enjoy the prequels lol)


Blasphemy! Stone him!


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 11, 2015)

Flying said:


> Blasphemy! Stone him!


Just for that I'm gonna put Episode III on now


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 11, 2015)

...and I'm hitting a block on filling out the box asking why I left my last job....I def don't wanna lie, but I don't wanna send the job app straight to the circular filing cabinet either lol, anyone else have experience on what to put in that little box after parting ways from their last employer involuntarily?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 11, 2015)

"Uniform policy violation."  It is fairly begnin and if they ask, just tell the truth that you got food with family after work while and uniform and broke policy and was let go for that.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 11, 2015)

I agree with FireWA1.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 12, 2015)

Ugh. More IV misses on that poor last patient than I've had total in the past couple months.

Poor lady was at the in between stage of acuity where I really wanted an IV to treat her atrial flutter, but I wasn't quite to the point of doing a conscious IO or cardioverting her while asymptomatic. Alas.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 12, 2015)

Had a patient with some very sclerosed veins... past IVDU, burned up most of his veins. Took ultrasound to get the line... The worst part? The darned vein was toying with me. It felt like it was in but alas, no, it threaded nicely into interstitial space. Gotta find time to get a good inservice on the ultrasound...


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 12, 2015)

So I show up to the McCormick headquarters in Torrance to drop off my app like the website says, and the receptionist says the best time to do that is between Tues and Thurs before 9am, doing so then apparently significantly increases ones chance of getting a call back....otherwise I've submitted apps to get my OC Accreditation to apply for Care, and applied to Schaefer and 3 Evil Empire divisions  (Irwindale, Rancho, and Riverside)

Hall would be most attractive, but a 2 hour commute for 12 shifts on EMT pay isn't gonna work, and at this moment at least getting a place up there isn't in the cards yet, plus since I'm not completely dead in the water on backgroundssomehow I don't think they really wanna hire someone who's gonna jump ship to a fire academy in 6 months (fingers still crossed lol) I'll also admit I've been thinking more and more about LEO if that does fall through....


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 12, 2015)

Double post


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> 3 Evil Empire divisions (Irwindale, Rancho, and Riverside



Hemet and Palm Springs are the places to go in REMS.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 12, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Hemet and Palm Springs are the places to go in REMS.


Except both are over an hour and a half drive from where I live


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Except both are over an hour and a half drive from where I live



Yeah that sucks. Especially for 12's.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 12, 2015)

Every divison in Riverside and SB county are offering sign on bonuses for medics lol.


----------



## exodus (Nov 12, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Except both are over an hour and a half drive from where I live


Not the greatest, but worth it. Awesome divisions. You could always move out here.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 13, 2015)

Sounds accurate.


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 13, 2015)

Happy early birthday to @ViolynEMT !!!!!!!!! Hope you have a great one tomorrow!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 13, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Happy early birthday to @ViolynEMT !!!!!!!!! Hope you have a great one tomorrow!




Awwww. Thanks, 15! I'll be 23 tomorrow. 


Oh wow....there was just a huge bolt of lightning and deafening thunder...........


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 13, 2015)

What a rare sight to see in Kern County.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 13, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Except both are over an hour and a half drive from where I live





exodus said:


> Not the greatest, but worth it. Awesome divisions. You could always move out here.



Come join us Desert Rats haha!


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 13, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Awwww. Thanks, 15! I'll be 23 tomorrow.


Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 13, 2015)

Received this yesterday as a early birthday gift! People know me so well!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 13, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Received this yesterday as a early birthday gift! People know me so well!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They did the embroidery backwards.


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 13, 2015)

Think its crazy when people have a HR of 20-25 and they are completely with it. Also had a good Afib with HR bouncing 170-230. Some diltizam fixed that one.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 13, 2015)

My heart is breaking and I'm so angry at the same time!!!!!!!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 13, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> My heart is breaking and I'm so angry at the same time!!!!!!!!



This is a huge tragedy.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 13, 2015)

Gut wrenching for sure. Makes my insides boil


ViolynEMT said:


> My heart is breaking and I'm so angry at the same time!!!!!!!!





DEmedic said:


> This is a huge tragedy.


----------



## Flying (Nov 13, 2015)

Hope those in SAMU/SMUR handle the emergency in the best way possible.


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 13, 2015)

UGH. So p*ssed right now.  This is going to lead to a war now.  UGUGUGGUGU


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 13, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> UGH. So p*ssed right now.  This is going to lead to a war now.  UGUGUGGUGU



You mean the war we have already been participating in?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 13, 2015)

WAR
WHAT IS IT GOOD FOR


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 13, 2015)

Well I know a couple veteran buddies of mine who now have itchy trigger fingers...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 14, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Gut wrenching for sure. Makes my insides boil




Too bad no one had a gun.........


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 14, 2015)

BuMec is new to our site. He is a friend from another site. He is from Germany and has a lot of knowledge. I'm excited he has joined out community!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm officially going to carry for the first time today.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 14, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm officially going to carry for the first time today.


Congrats, and my advice is to ignore the gun. You'll want to fidget around it a lot... which is a "tell" for people new to CCW.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 14, 2015)

It will be hopefully neglected in my purse.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 14, 2015)

Gonna get my bike finally repaired on Thursday, lol. Been too lazy to actually get it fixed because it still rides just fine.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 14, 2015)

There are times that I'm so close to "unjoining" this site.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 14, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> There are times that I'm so close to "unjoining" this site.


You can't do that.....ask me how I know


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 14, 2015)

Remi said:


> You can't do that.....ask me how I know


Well you can if you piss off the admin enough


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 14, 2015)

Remi said:


> You can't do that.....ask me how I know



Ok.....how do you know?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 14, 2015)

I come close to "unjoining" a couple of times a week. But, it's like watching a car crash. 

Eventually, I'll just ask for a permanent ban.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 14, 2015)

I miss getting to carry my gun for no other reason than getting to take it out and look at that beautiful thing every day.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 15, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> I miss getting to carry my gun for no other reason than getting to take it out and look at that beautiful thing every day.




My purse is pretty heavy now, though.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 15, 2015)

Wait til you get a gun with a capacity of 15+1


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 15, 2015)

Ha!


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 15, 2015)

I do feel like respiration count is the most fudged vital, like medics will go "eh they're breathing normal, we'll pick a number between 16 and 20"........

BTW anyone else play Boom Beach? I'm like stuck, level 22 and I just get slaughtered every time I try to attack another player, which is about the only enemy right now grrr


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 15, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> I do feel like respiration count is the most fudged vital, like medics will go "eh they're breathing normal, we'll pick a number between 16 and 20"........
> 
> BTW anyone else play Boom Beach? I'm like stuck, level 22 and I just get slaughtered every time I try to attack another player, which is about the only enemy right now grrr



Respirations are the most neglected vital of all times, and for just $5 a month you can ensure that this poor vital sign is treated with respect.

Oh and Jim, I gave up on boom beach... rage quit that crap


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Nov 15, 2015)

Do the respiration thing all the time. Am taking vitals near the patient, go back to the computer to chart, and see the little respiration box. Look at the RN, she tells me 16. And onto the next thing. RR rate isn't significant in light of SpO2 and the patients general appearance presentation (in distress or not).


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 15, 2015)

IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 15, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 15, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you V!!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 15, 2015)

I just count the numbers from the ETCO2 monitor. Otherwise it's only an issue when it's too fast or too slow.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 15, 2015)

If the patient is on EKG, then they're also on Resp... otherwise I watch the patient for a few seconds and if they seem to be breathing about once every 5 seconds, I put down 12. If once every 3, I put 20. Is it exact? No. Is it close enough? Yes. If the patient looks like they're in distress somehow, then I'll count the actual rate. It's usually not far off my guesstimated rate.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2015)

18 is my go to number if the patient isn't having any respiratory issues.


----------



## Gurby (Nov 15, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Do the respiration thing all the time. Am taking vitals near the patient, go back to the computer to chart, and see the little respiration box. Look at the RN, she tells me 16. And onto the next thing. RR rate isn't significant in light of SpO2 and the patients general appearance presentation (in distress or not).



We had an interesting discussion in chat recently about SpO2, CO2 and respiratory rate.  If a patient is breathing room air, SpO2 is a pretty good indicator of their ventilation... But if they're on supplemental oxygen, it's possible to maintain good O2 sats while hypoventilating, not blowing off enough CO2 and becoming dangerously acidotic.  

One instance where this could be relevant is in a heroin OD or a post-surgery patient coming out of anesthesia.  Patient who has some spontaneous respiratory drive - they're breathing slow, you narcan them and throw on a cannula: "Their O2 sat is 99, good to go" you say to yourself, but that isn't the whole story.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 15, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> 18 is my go to number if the patient isn't having any respiratory issues.


I use 16, but 18 is cool too. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## cruiseforever (Nov 15, 2015)

If you want to live on the edge try 15 or 17.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2015)

cruiseforever said:


> If you want to live on the edge try 15 or 17.


If I want to live on the edge I will use 16. I only use even numbers for respiratory rate haha


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 15, 2015)

I never really understood the anti odd number stigma. Sure I get that when you count the number of beats/breaths in 15 sec and multiply by 4 (or count to 30 and multiply by 2) it'll be an even number, but say you actually count the whole minute (say 'cuz its irregular or otherwise abnormal) or especially in todays age of electronic monitors why some still view writing an odd number as a BAD thing that must be avoided or else


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> I never really understood the anti odd number stigma. Sure I get that when you count the number of beats/breaths in 15 sec and multiply by 4 (or count to 30 and multiply by 2) it'll be an even number, but say you actually count the whole minute (say 'cuz its irregular or otherwise abnormal) or especially in todays age of electronic monitors why some still view writing an odd number as a BAD thing that must be avoided or else


I don't view it as bad. I just don't like odd numbers in general. I have issues...


----------



## Aprz (Nov 15, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> If I want to live on the edge I will use 16. I only use even numbers for respiratory rate haha


I think that's the joke.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 15, 2015)

Gurby said:


> But if they're on supplemental oxygen, it's possible to maintain good O2 sats while hypoventilating, not blowing off enough CO2 and becoming dangerously acidotic.
> 
> One instance where this could be relevant is in a heroin OD or a post-surgery patient coming out of anesthesia.  Patient who has some spontaneous respiratory drive - they're breathing slow, you narcan them and throw on a cannula: "Their O2 sat is 99, good to go" you say to yourself, but that isn't the whole story.



This is exactly true. Patients have died  in the ED after being given haldol & ativan and having a NRB slapped on their face and being ignored for an hour and a half because telemetry showed they had an Sp02 of 100%.


----------



## Flying (Nov 15, 2015)

Remi said:


> This is exactly true. Patients have died  in the ED after being given haldol & ativan and having a NRB slapped on their face and being ignored for an hour and a half because telemetry showed they had an Sp02 of 100%.


Honestly scary to see the misuse of SpO2 like this outside of the prehospital world.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 16, 2015)

Red Cross, you guys are great, and I probably should schedule a donation sometime, BUT, PLEASE stop calling 5 times a day every friggen day, first the house phone then my cell immediately after that.....quite frankly its a bit of a turn off and makes me NOT want to do anything with y'all (geeze I feel like I'm texting a clingy new gf haha)


----------



## cruiseforever (Nov 16, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Red Cross, you guys are great, and I probably should schedule a donation sometime, BUT, PLEASE stop calling 5 times a day every friggen day, first the house phone then my cell immediately after that.....quite frankly its a bit of a turn off and makes me NOT want to do anything with y'all (geeze I feel like I'm texting a clingy new gf haha)



I had to put their number into the ignore category.  Two days after a donation they called again.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 16, 2015)

I just drove in my first blizzard.


----------



## PBavaro (Nov 17, 2015)

Whats the hardest part about eating a vegetable?












The Wheel Chair


----------



## Rhonda (Nov 17, 2015)

Just made one of the biggest rookie mistakes. I didn't pee when I had the chance. Now we are 40 miles from town on a code off of a really bumpy dirt road. Lesson re learned


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 17, 2015)

Rhonda said:


> Just made one of the biggest rookie mistakes. I didn't pee when I had the chance. Now we are 40 miles from town on a code off of a really bumpy dirt road. Lesson re learned




I HATE when that happens. lol


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 17, 2015)

First email back from my apps today and it's to schedule a test with the Empire lol


----------



## Aprz (Nov 17, 2015)

PBavaro said:


> Whats the hardest part about eating a vegetable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So bad, lol.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 17, 2015)

Snow day from paramedic school. Can't tell the part time guy covering the first nine of my shift to just go home. So hooray morning off!


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 17, 2015)

"Mr. Paramedic, the orders you requested are some of the most insanely idiotic I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent radio report were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this Emergency Department is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no orders, and may God have mercy on your patient."

The above is pretty much what the med control doc should have told me after I requested orders earlier today...Sometimes you win, and sometimes you lose.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Nov 17, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> "Mr. Paramedic, the orders you requested are some of the most insanely idiotic I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent radio report were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this Emergency Department is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no orders, and may God have mercy on your patient."
> 
> The above is pretty much what the med control doc should have told me after I requested orders earlier today...Sometimes you win, and sometimes you lose.


Story?


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 17, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> "Mr. Paramedic, the orders you requested are some of the most insanely idiotic I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent radio report were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this Emergency Department is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no orders, and may God have mercy on your patient."



Okay, a simple no would've done just fine.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 17, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> First email back from my apps today and it's to schedule a test with the Empire lol


I also drove down to Torrance to turn in my app for McCormick in person (the only way they accept them currently), I shared the elevator with a new hire who said he's only a week ahead of me, so sounds like they move kind of fast. Afterwards, I talked to one of my buddies who used to work for Schaefer, he said to pretty much do the same thing, turn in the app in person, and since I was already dressed up nice (business casual, no coat or tie though) I drove on to Pomona....aaaaand got an on the spot interview. Now I'm coming back to Pomona tomorrow to take the formal written test  They said their process will take 2-3 weeks to reach the point of formal job offer.

The AMR email said some locations like Irwindale require an appointment to take the test, others like Rancho don't, so maybe I'll head on over to Rancho after Pomona tomorrow and get that ball rolling as well?


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 18, 2015)

Tested and did the pre employment physical with Schaefer. Sounds like I passed the test, they said they'll call back to schedule a lift test once the drug test results come back (typically around three days). Afterwards drove over to Rancho and took AMR's test. I passed  but they also said that unless there's a cancellation in the next round of interviews coming up it probably wont be until after New Years when I get an interview scheduled so yeah....

Otherwise still no word from McCormick, oh and I got my OC Accredidation today, apparantly they no longer mail out the orange cards anymore. So if all the above manages to fall through I can apply at Emergency or Care or Doctors lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 18, 2015)

Well that was once of the bloodiest TCs I have been on in a while


----------



## exodus (Nov 18, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Well that was once of the bloodiest TCs I have been on in a while


Golf cart 35's?


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 18, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Well that was once of the bloodiest TCs I have been on in a while



Sounded like it was a good one.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 18, 2015)

exodus said:


> Golf cart 35's?



Yep. 



CALEMT said:


> Sounded like it was a good one.



It was. 2 dogs were also DOA


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 18, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> It was. 2 dogs were also DOA



So 4 total fatalities? Damn, golf cart vs vehicle right? Im assuming the 2 (human) fatalities were in the golf cart.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 18, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> So 4 total fatalities? Damn, golf cart vs vehicle right? Im assuming the 2 (human) fatalities were in the golf cart.


Yeah. Both dogs were also in the cart. Driver took off running


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 18, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> It was. 2 dogs were also DOA


Poor dogs.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 18, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Poor dogs.


It was sad. One of the bystanders was mad at us because we weren't doing anything for the dogs (they were obviously DOA)


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 18, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> It was sad. One of the bystanders was mad at us because we weren't doing anything for the dogs (they were obviously DOA)



You mean you didn't intubate and provide life saving measures on Fido? You should be ashamed sir!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 18, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> You mean you didn't intubate and provide life saving measures on Fido? You should be ashamed sir!


Couldn't haha. As soon as we cancelled we got a pending 911 in 79s from 35 lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 18, 2015)

I feel worse about dead animals than I do about people


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 18, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Couldn't haha. As soon as we cancelled we got a pending 911 in 79s from 35 lol



Ahh dont you love that? I once responded from DRMC to cactus city rest area for a TC (2nd in), got canceled and rerouted to a 911 in 79's.


----------



## exodus (Nov 18, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Ahh dont you love that? I once responded from DRMC to cactus city rest area for a TC (2nd in), got canceled and rerouted to a 911 in 79's.


32 to 37's once at 2am  The literally could have driven to the ER and back before we got there.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 18, 2015)

exodus said:


> 32 to 37's once at 2am  The literally could have driven to the ER and back before we got there.



Oh nice. Once I went from 32 to 30's at that ungodly hour and we transported, those are never fun calls when you have a nice drive ahead of you.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 19, 2015)

you guys and your big azz common desert areas  Would Rancho div join in that fun or is that the high desert areas?


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 19, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> you guys and your big azz common desert areas  Would Rancho div join in that fun or is that the high desert areas?



High desert would be AMR Victorville. The "true" desert would be AMR Palm Springs.


----------



## terrible one (Nov 19, 2015)

Rancho Divison - Rancho Cucamonga, Upland, Montclair, Ontario, Fontana, and Rialto

Redlands Division - Bloomington, Loma Linda, Redlands, San Bernardino, Devore, Yucaipa, and Highland

Or pretty close to that. But working for AMR in San Bernardino county you can go anywhere in the county or even into Riverside County. It wasn't uncommon to see valley divisions running calls up in the high desert. I also ran calls in the valley working for AMR victorville


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 19, 2015)

Good to know. Well maybe if they call me back in two months I'll get to run a few calls with y'all and see why 30 to 32s is such a big deal haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 19, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Good to know. Well maybe if they call me back in two months I'll get to run a few calls with y'all and see why 30 to 32s is such a big deal haha



Here you go haha


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 19, 2015)

Did...did the person with the blue crayon have a seizure halfway through drawing that line on the left? Lol yeah, that looks like it'd be real fun haha


----------



## exodus (Nov 19, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Did...did the person with the blue crayon have a seizure halfway through drawing that line on the left? Lol yeah, that looks like it'd be real fun haha


Now do it in a box!  It's scary being behind the truck on their way up there.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 19, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Did...did the person with the blue crayon have a seizure halfway through drawing that line on the left? Lol yeah, that looks like it'd be real fun haha



It's always fun when the medic has to pop zofran when you transport from 30's.


----------



## Flying (Nov 19, 2015)

Time to get slick tires, lower the ambulance's suspension, and add a spoiler.


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 20, 2015)

Just for fun!!
http://www.today.com/popculture/ell...r-best-celebrity-scares-must-see-video-t57206


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 20, 2015)

The devil made me post this. I couldn't control myself.


----------



## redundantbassist (Nov 20, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> The devil made me post this. I couldn't control myself.


I was literally just thinking of this song, I haven't listened to it for years.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 20, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> I was literally just thinking of this song, I haven't listened to it for years.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 20, 2015)

Beer is life.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 20, 2015)

Sweet, just got the email from Honolulu, I passed the HFD written test with a 90/100  next step is the Physical Ability Test, which they'll schedule based on test scores (highest selected first)


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Nov 20, 2015)

So I've been thinking about taking a new job. Better hours, better pay, better scheduling, better equipment, just a better situation all around. 
Only downside is (and it's a big one) a 1hr 45min commute each way for 12s. Part of me thinks I can make it worth while at 40mpg, but then I think I'm just crazy.


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 20, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> So I've been thinking about taking a new job. Better hours, better pay, better scheduling, better equipment, just a better situation all around.
> Only downside is (and it's a big one) a 1hr 45min commute each way for 12s. Part of me thinks I can make it worth while at 40mpg, but then I think I'm just crazy.


Maybe look at moving closer?


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 21, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> So I've been thinking about taking a new job. Better hours, better pay, better scheduling, better equipment, just a better situation all around.
> Only downside is (and it's a big one) a 1hr 45min commute each way for 12s. Part of me thinks I can make it worth while at 40mpg, but then I think I'm just crazy.



You're not crazy. I commuted 299 miles one way for a 72 hour shift. Granted it was a 3 day shift, but still. 299 miles one way (598 in a week) in a 4x4 truck that gets 18mpg on a good day. Now thats crazy.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 21, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> So I've been thinking about taking a new job. Better hours, better pay, better scheduling, better equipment, just a better situation all around.
> Only downside is (and it's a big one) a 1hr 45min commute each way for 12s. Part of me thinks I can make it worth while at 40mpg, but then I think I'm just crazy.


If you're talking about what I think you're talking about, you could always relocate closer to the city.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 21, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> If you're talking about what I think you're talking about, you could always relocate closer to the city.



Oildale!!!


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 21, 2015)

My black clouding one of the bases I've been frequenting lately has been paying off. Lesson of the day was how much simply talking to the patient can change the situation, even more so than medication in this instance (psych). Nice to have a good moment where I understand what I am doing to balance out the stupid medic student moments I have from time to time.  Definitely picked up a few do's and dont's through trial and error on that call.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Nov 21, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> If you're talking about what I think you're talking about, you could always relocate closer to the city.


I can neither confirm nor deny, but I should be getting my P card here before too long. Just can't talk the girlfriend into moving to, uhh, someplace...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeah, I did the long commute for a while. For anyone that knows Washington state, Bremerton to Yakima. 187 miles each way. And no, I didn't take the ferry, I drove around. And yes, I went over Snolqualmie pass in winter. 

It was 48 hour shifts and I only did it once a week.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 21, 2015)

I used to do 720 miles round trip every shift... But then again it was seven on seven off. But then I was doing 400 miles a week for 48 or 72 a week


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 21, 2015)

T- 11hrs till my much needed "mini" vacation.


----------



## exodus (Nov 22, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> T- 11hrs till my much needed "mini" vacation.


Where you going?


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 22, 2015)

exodus said:


> Where you going?



My red neck arse is going up to Owens Valley to go look at deer.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 22, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> My red neck arse is going up to Owens Valley to go look at deer.


Start at 3:37


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 22, 2015)

I bought a 50" TV today for 400 bucks. I'm such a sheep.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 22, 2015)

Bahhhh


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 22, 2015)

Just cuz!


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Nov 22, 2015)

Haven't been here in a bit, 2651 pages of awesomeness, impressive.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 22, 2015)

A CSP Trooper was struck by a drunk driver last week, leaving behind her husband in daughter. Certainly the saddest picture I've seen in some time.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 23, 2015)

Truly heartbreaking. RIP Officer.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 23, 2015)

BlueJayMedic said:


> Haven't been here in a bit, 2651 pages of awesomeness, impressive.




Welcome back! How's your leg?


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Nov 23, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Welcome back! How's your leg?


Haha quite the memory you have!! It's back to normalish.. Full ROM just learning to trust it again! Hope everything is well with you.

Tragic news about that trooper. Hope the drunk suffers or is burning in the holes of hell.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 23, 2015)

I just had a very weird dream.....something about Jabba the Hutt trying to take my government travel card because somehow it was a sonic screwdriver ???


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 23, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> I just had a very weird dream.....something about Jabba the Hutt trying to take my government travel card because somehow it was a sonic screwdriver ???



Uh.............


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 23, 2015)

Colorado State Trooper Jaimie Jursevics. 
I'm so sad and soooooo angry. My heart breaks for the family. Especially this time of year. RIP


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 23, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> I just had a very weird dream.....something about Jabba the Hutt trying to take my government travel card because somehow it was a sonic screwdriver ???


Sense a Star Wars and Dr. Who crossover in your dreams, I do...


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 23, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Sense a Star Wars and Dr. Who crossover in your dreams, I do...


Doesn't help that I watched the whole saga earlier this month and have been streaming Doctor Who lately lol


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Nov 23, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Doesn't help that I watched the whole saga earlier this month and have been streaming Doctor Who lately lol



Funny, I was laid out sick on my 7-off the other day and crushed the saga in the day I spent in bed recovering. I tried it in the "nerd suggested order" IV, V, I, II, III, VI.  Excited for the new one now.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 23, 2015)

I did I first then after a day or two did that order IV, V, II, III, IV like two a day lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 23, 2015)

Star Trek > Star Wars. Just saying...


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Nov 23, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Star Trek > Star Wars. Just saying...



Oh no, here we go. Better start a new thread.....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 23, 2015)

BlueJayMedic said:


> Oh no, here we go. Better start a new thread.....


No need to start a new thread. The topic has already been settled with my post


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 23, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> No need to start a new thread. The topic has already been settled with my post


The debate was settled with Star Wars when it first came out all the Star Trekkies just have to accept that Star Wars has always been the better one.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 23, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Star Trek > Star Wars. Just saying...


You horrible horrible person


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 23, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> You horrible horrible person


Sir, you clearly make illogical life choices.


----------



## Flying (Nov 23, 2015)

Where is the Dr. Who love?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 23, 2015)

Flying said:


> Where is the Dr. Who love?


I'm not really digging the new episodes


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 23, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> I just had a very weird dream.....something about Jabba the Hutt trying to take my government travel card because somehow it was a sonic screwdriver ???


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 24, 2015)

Careful you all... Stop messing with Star Wars, Star Trek, Dr. Who, and whatever else... For I may have to step in and punish you all with watching Flynn play "Space Cowboy" in some back room!


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 24, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I'm not really digging the new episodes


I'm still on the 10th Doctor with Donna, so I still got some catching up to do


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 24, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> I'm still on the 10th Doctor with Donna, so I still got some catching up to do


The 9th and 10th doctor were my top. Not a huge fan of Donna tho.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah no, me neither, though I just watched the library episode where we first meet River Song, she ends up a Companion right?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 24, 2015)

Spoilers!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 24, 2015)

Yesterday was FireWA1's birthday!


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 24, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Yesterday was FireWA1's birthday!


Happy Late Birthday @FireWA1


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 24, 2015)

Well, just saw this on my FB feed.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 24, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Yesterday was FireWA1's birthday!





EMT2015 said:


> Happy Late Birthday @FireWA1


I Second, happy belated birthday @FireWA1  !!!


(Or is it seconded @EMT2015


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 24, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> (Or is it seconded @EMT2015


I'm pretty sure it's Third  HA


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 24, 2015)

D'oh!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 24, 2015)

People like me, they really like me!  

On another note.  An hour early to base station.  Yeah con-ed!


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 24, 2015)

Headed to Disneyland with the family today


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 24, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Headed to Disneyland with the family today




Brat!

I get to stay home and clean.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 25, 2015)

I feel like I haven't been on this thread as much since I discovered the chat room lol

But anyways I just got back from filling out apps to Mt SAC Paramedic program


----------



## redundantbassist (Nov 25, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Well, just saw this on my FB feed.
> 
> View attachment 2472
> View attachment 2472


We always make sure our rig is stocked with those reference items.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 26, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> I just had a very weird dream.....something about Jabba the Hutt trying to take my government travel card because somehow it was a sonic screwdriver ???


Dude, that is like the best combination of dreams ever!


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!! Stay safe out there if you're working today.


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving! Be safe!!!!!!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## chaz90 (Nov 26, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> View attachment 2479


Going to be honest, that's pretty much my pose right now. I'm on duty, but at home right now and just got a WaWa turkey bowl as I turned on the TV to watch football.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy turkey day! I'm gonna go grt a beer now and toast all y'all working today


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 26, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Going to be honest, that's pretty much my pose right now. I'm on duty, but at home right now and just got a WaWa turkey bowl as I turned on the TV to watch football.



I miss turkey bowls. And I miss working days at 108. That's a great station.


----------



## redundantbassist (Nov 26, 2015)

Merry christmas


----------



## terrible one (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy thanksgiving, at work for the next couple days. Need the OT


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 26, 2015)

Think I should take this to study for my anatomy class?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 26, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Think I should take this to study for my anatomy class?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anatomy for firefighters.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 26, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Think I should take this to study for my anatomy class?



That is awesome. Where did you find it?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh no. I just read a few new posts. Somebody needs to have their lithium level checked.


----------



## Flying (Nov 26, 2015)

Remi said:


> That is awesome. Where did you find it?


Thing Explainer by Randall Munroe, the guy who draws the xkcd comics. Uses the first 1,000 most common words to explain complex stuff.


----------



## Flying (Nov 26, 2015)

*FEAR WATER*


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 26, 2015)

Flying said:


> Thing Explainer by Randall Munroe, the guy who draws the xkcd comics. Uses the first 1,000 most common words to explain complex stuff.


Beat me too it. Awesomely hilarious book. I also have his other book "What If?" (and browse that section of the xkcd site) which is where readers submit absurd hypothetical scenarios that he uses real science to answer. Good stuff.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 27, 2015)

Does anyone work for AMR in Colorado Springs?


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 27, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Does anyone work for AMR in Colorado Springs?



@Tigger I believe can help you with that question.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 27, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> @Tigger I believe can help you with that question.



I wonder if anyone is working the active shooter scene.


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 27, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I wonder if anyone is working the active shooter scene.


@Tigger - If you're there, please stay safe.  I'm sending prayers and good thoughts everyone's way.


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 27, 2015)

double post


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 27, 2015)

Everyone please be safe


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 27, 2015)

Latest I've seen is that the gunman has now surrendered, 11 people, including 5 LEOs sent to the hospital.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/11/2...ted-near-colorado-springs-planned-parenthood/


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm thankful there were no fatalities.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 27, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm thankful there were no fatalities.



There should've been one fatality... the shooter. But thats just me.


----------



## Flying (Nov 27, 2015)

Unfortunately, this will only be seen as another bit of leverage for today's political candidates.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 27, 2015)

News is now saying two people were killed :/ 

Sadly I feel like the aftermath will be exactly as @Flying said


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 27, 2015)

Flying said:


> Unfortunately, this will only be seen as another bit of leverage for today's political candidates.





Jim37F said:


> News is now saying two people were killed :/
> 
> Sadly I feel like the aftermath will be exactly as @Flying said



Thats what every anti gun dip**** uses. The death of innocent people caused by the evil gun. Guns don't kill people, people kill people. My shotgun, handgun, and rifle haven't killed anyone. Its the sick *******s that were never spanked as kids that commit these atrocities.


----------



## triemal04 (Nov 27, 2015)

I never really understood how the gun issue got so twisted up and causes so many people to stop thinking rationally.  (actually that's a lie, I completely understand why, it's just very disturbing)

If I go to a bar, get drunk, hop in my car and kill 5 people while driving drunk, the response is "those damn drunk drivers, we need to stop them!"

If I go nuts (or am a dirtbag or some such thing), grab a gun and kill 5 people, the response is "those damn guns, we need to get rid of them!"

If the focus was actually on what caused the incident (hint:  it's the PERSON who is responsible, not the object) not only would far more people be on board with aggressively trying to fix the problem, but the problem would not polarize the country so much.

Of course, that would mean admitting that people have to be held responsible, admitting that the cause of these peoples problems are deep-seated and have NEVER been truly addressed, and would take a very long time (and a massive amount of hard, unpopular work) to have an effect.

It would also force various groups across the political and social spectrum to admit that what they believe and have been doing for generations DOES NOT WORK and is WRONG. 

And that friends and neighbors, will never, ever happen.

To costly in terms of social standing and political votes.


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 27, 2015)

Reports are saying that now 3 people have been killed in Colorado including a police officer.  RIP.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 27, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Reports are saying that now 3 people have been killed in Colorado including a police officer.  RIP.



I'm saddened,  speechless,  and heartbroken. It seems like we are dealing with things like this regularly. Makes me feel even better about my decision to carry.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 28, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> @Tigger - If you're there, please stay safe.  I'm sending prayers and good thoughts everyone's way.


Not a good day, though the whole incident was managed exceptionally well. 

Sadly, a University of Colorado at Colorado Springs PD officer was killed backing up CSPD. Two other civilians were also killed.


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 28, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Not a good day, though the whole incident was managed exceptionally well.


We are glad that you are ok. Please know that we are here for you.   I'm sorry for everyone's lost today.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 28, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> We are glad that you are ok. Please know that we are here for you.   I'm sorry for everyone's lost today.


I appreciate that. Some haunting stuff that I hadn't even come close to experiencing yet in my career. So I'll have a beer or two and then it's back on the truck tomorrow, we'll see how it is then.

But mostly, I'm just proud to be a small part of what is a really good system, both in and out hospital.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 28, 2015)

I'll have to raise a beer to the Officer who ran into danger when others ran out...


In other, lighter news, looks like I'm planning a last minute road trip to Vegas. Like Sunday or Monday lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 28, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Not a good day, though the whole incident was managed exceptionally well.
> 
> Sadly, a University of Colorado at Colorado Springs PD officer was killed backing up CSPD. Two other civilians were also killed.




I'm sorry you had to go through that, but proud to "know" you. Like EMT2015 said, we are here for you. You always have people to lean on if you need to. No judgement. 
I'll raise a glass to you and to the families and friends of those that were taken today.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 28, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> In other, lighter news, looks like I'm planning a last minute road trip to Vegas. Like Sunday or Monday lol



Brat! Again!!!!!


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 28, 2015)

Here's a sign that I'll be releasing a patient to the care of BLS 99% of the time...Dispatched to a patient at 0100 who "can't walk" but is found not only walking, but walking up three flights of stairs. To her credit, she also walked back down to the waiting ambulance. By God, we fixed her!

"Dispatch, medic unit available full crew, ambulance transporting BLS only." 

No sweeter words have ever been spoken


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 28, 2015)

My unit is quite tonight. I made my EMT partner take our 3 BLS calls. She isn't too happy about having to actually work.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 28, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Brat! Again!!!!!


Well it'll be for a day or two to take the National Testing Network FireTEAM test because all the local locations don't have any available test dates before the cutoff for a local dept


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 28, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> My unit is *quite* tonight. I made my EMT partner take our 3 BLS calls. She isn't too happy about having to actually work.


You just totally possibly screwed yourself right here.  Look at the word I bolded for ya!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 28, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> You just totally possibly screwed yourself right here.  Look at the word I bolded for ya!


just saw my spelling mistake, quiet haha. And not quiet as in calls (we have been rather busy) but quiet as in there isn't much talking going on


----------



## redundantbassist (Nov 28, 2015)

Anyone wanna be my 200th?


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 28, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Anyone wanna be my 200th?


DONE!


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 28, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Anyone wanna be my 200th?


I am too classy for that.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 28, 2015)

106 hours this week... What was I thinking. Glad it's over tonight.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 28, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> 106 hours this week... What was I thinking. Glad it's over tonight.




Yeah. What WERE you thinking?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 28, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Yeah. What WERE you thinking?


Uh... Good question?


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 28, 2015)

I don't know why I'm posting this but oh well!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 30, 2015)

Technical difficulty. Reposted.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Nov 30, 2015)

Finally enjoying a day off and the supe calls looking for coverage


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 30, 2015)

I hate classroom hr orientation


----------



## EMT2015 (Nov 30, 2015)

CPR Renewal! Yea, 3 hr class!


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 30, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> CPR Renewal! Yea, 3 hr class!


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 30, 2015)

Mmm. Having a couple local beers, a delicious pork sandwich creation, and then watching Spectre. Not a bad rainy afternoon off!


----------



## MrJones (Nov 30, 2015)

Jim37F said:


>


----------



## redundantbassist (Nov 30, 2015)

Jim37F said:


>


At 1.25 speed....


----------



## Flying (Nov 30, 2015)

MrJones said:


>


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 30, 2015)

Gonna be driving through all y'alls desert area on my way to Vegas....hope I don't meet anyone prematurely with a guided tour of the inside of your rig!


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 30, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Gonna be driving through all y'alls desert area on my way to Vegas....hope I don't meet anyone prematurely with a guided tour of the inside of your rig!



We'd show you some desert hospitality and buy you a beer once you're discharged.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 30, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> We'd show you some desert hospitality and buy you a beer once you're discharged.


Well I arrived safely, but just before 4pm on the 15 North I saw someone getting medevac'd. About a mile (ish) south of Harvard Rd I think? A fore engine and two sprinter type ambulances parked next to a helicopter starting to spin it's main blades..


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 30, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Well I arrived safely, but just before 4pm on the 15 North I saw someone getting medevac'd. About a mile (ish) south of Harvard Rd I think? A fore engine and two sprinter type ambulances parked next to a helicopter starting to spin it's main blades..



Glad you made it safely!


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 1, 2015)

That moment when you drive from LA to Las Vegas to take a written test for two LA area fire departments  (Burbank and Culver City) because it was the closest testing center that still had test times before the cutoff date......and the only other guy in your time slot for this national test in LV is also from So Cal (Ventura) also testing for the same two departments lol


----------



## mlboncea35D (Dec 1, 2015)

Dear Santa:
For Christmas I'd like a better paying job and some hot guy wearing nothing but a bow. If I can't have both, I'll settle for the job.


----------



## redundantbassist (Dec 1, 2015)

mlboncea35D said:


> Dear Santa:
> For Christmas I'd like a better paying job and some hot guy wearing nothing but a bow. If I can't have both, I'll settle for the job.


I'm (hopefully) gonna get a raise in January, and for the second one...


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 1, 2015)

I hate the CEVO3 video...


----------



## Flying (Dec 1, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I hate the CEVO3 video...


Lean forward to get a better sight angle in your mirrors!


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 1, 2015)

Well I can attest that Medic West still gets code 3 calls lol

Wait you mean EMS and Fire vehicles are allowed to have blue lights and not stuck devoting an entire lightheaded (or two) as a steady burn?? What is this heresy??

I'm starting to like Vegas more and more..now how many fires do the suppression guys get to go to compared to LA? lol


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 1, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Well I can attest that Medic West still gets code 3 calls lol
> 
> Wait you mean EMS and Fire vehicles are allowed to have blue lights and not stuck devoting an entire lightheaded (or two) as a steady burn?? What is this heresy??
> 
> I'm starting to like Vegas more and more..now how many fires do the suppression guys get to go to compared to LA? lol



Wait. Not every emergency vehicle has steady burns in this country? What sorcery is this?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 1, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Wait. Not every emergency vehicle has steady burns in this country? What sorcery is this?


Only if you think Cali is it's own country


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 1, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Only if you think Cali is it's own country



Don't ask that question round here. Some people may surprise you with their answers haha.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 1, 2015)

I'll be working America's Got Talent auditions tomorrow. Maybe I should bring my violin along.


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 1, 2015)

Well a few of our FDs are opening applications tomorrow to the first 3500 applicants. 


Jim37F said:


> Well I can attest that Medic West still gets code 3 calls lol
> 
> Wait you mean EMS and Fire vehicles are allowed to have blue lights and not stuck devoting an entire lightheaded (or two) as a steady burn?? What is this heresy??
> 
> I'm starting to like Vegas more and more..now how many fires do the suppression guys get to go to compared to LA? lol


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 2, 2015)

Rhonda said:


> Well a few of our FDs are opening applications tomorrow to the first 3500 applicants.


Which ones? I see the Southern Nevada Fire Consortium (try saying that 5 times fast lol) has applications opening next week on the 8th for the first 4500 applicants for Clark County, North Las Vegas, and a few others


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 2, 2015)

That's the one. I could have sworn it said the 2nd. Just double checked it is the 8th. 


Jim37F said:


> Which ones? I see the Southern Nevada Fire Consortium (try saying that 5 times fast lol) has applications opening next week on the 8th for the first 4500 applicants for Clark County, North Las Vegas, and a few others


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 2, 2015)

mlboncea35D said:


> Dear Santa:
> For Christmas I'd like a better paying job and some hot guy wearing nothing but a bow. If I can't have both, I'll settle for the job.


I got the job, maybe I can get some little brunette with nothing but a Santa hat now.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 2, 2015)

It's nice to know I'm working for an event company that furnishes supplies.  This is just some of them.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 2, 2015)

3 business days for drug test results is looking more like 3 business weeks. Yeesh, I know we had a holiday but still, this is starting to feel a little ridiculous


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 2, 2015)

You could chew on some of those halls while you wait.


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

@ViolynEMT  - You should've gotten some Life Savers to hand out....get it?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 2, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> I got the job, maybe I can get some little brunette with nothing but a Santa hat now.



I like the way you think.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 2, 2015)

And now an active shooter here in SoCal. So far news reports 12 people killed so far


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 2, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> And now an active shooter here in SoCal. So far news reports 12 people killed so far


Dafuq?! Where is this?


----------



## terrible one (Dec 2, 2015)

San Bernardino CA, about 6-7 miles from my house


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 2, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> And now an active shooter here in SoCal. So far news reports 12 people killed so far


You SoCal guys be careful. That's crazy


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 2, 2015)

Well....****


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 2, 2015)

****...


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 2, 2015)

terrible one said:


> San Bernardino CA, about 6-7 miles from my house



San Bernarghetto... figures...


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 2, 2015)

I wonder when the media will go on about how gun control will have prevented this from happening.


----------



## terrible one (Dec 2, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> San Bernarghetto... figures...



I stay south of the 10 freeway 99% of the time


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 2, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> I wonder when the media will go on about how gun control will have prevented this from happening.



Gun control is what frees shooters to do this!
Less gun control=more control in the right hands.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 2, 2015)

Per our supervisor 15 dead and 30 wounded so far


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Dec 2, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Per our supervisor 15 dead and 30 wounded so far


Holy ****. Stay safe out there.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 2, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Per our supervisor 15 dead and 30 wounded so far



So so sad.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 2, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Per our supervisor 15 dead and 30 wounded so far


Keep your head on a swivel and stay safe out there Desert, and friends. My thoughts and prayers to the individuals and their families who are affected by this tragedy.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 2, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Keep your head on a swivel and stay safe out there Desert. My thoughts and prayers to the individuals and their families who are affected by this tragedy.


I know several people who are on the call. There are around 25 ambulances in staging areas, we activated 1 strike team (5 ALS ambulances) and may be activating 1 more strike team. 

It actually sounds like the scene is being ran fairly smoothly. Critical patients are being taken directly from the scene to the ED. Non critical patients are being transported to an off site triage location to be retriaged and possibly AMAs.


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

To all the SoCal guys, please stay safe and let us know if you guys are alright.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 2, 2015)

> They were dressed and equipped in a way to indicate that they were prepared, and they were armed with long guns, not handguns," Burguan said. "We have no information at this point to indicate that this is terrorist related in the traditional sense that people may be thinking. Obviously, at a minimum, we have a domestic terrorist-type situation that occurred here."
> 
> Source: http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...nardino-Shooting-360080371.html#ixzz3tDBmJ7zg



Terror-type situation but isn't a terrorist attack? Besides the overall number of attackers being less and (thank God) the casualty count lower, how is this significantly different than Paris? These guys make my trigger finger itchy


----------



## terrible one (Dec 2, 2015)

Roommate called and apparently my street is blocked off. They chased one suspect to a residence nearby my house, possible explosives in the suspects residence.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 2, 2015)

News is saying a male and female suspect killed in a shootout with law enforcement, and a third is in custody


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Dec 3, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> To all the SoCal guys, please stay safe and let us know if you guys are alright.


Was out of control here yesterday.. The most crazy thing is how shocked everyone is that this could happen in our area.... People need to wake up and be aware of their surroundings no matter where you live.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 3, 2015)

BASICallyEMT said:


> Was out of control here yesterday.. The most crazy thing is how shocked everyone is that this could happen in our area.... People need to wake up and be aware of their surroundings no matter where you live.



I'm surprised that everyone is shocked that this happened. It can and will happen anywhere at anytime. It's only a matter of time before there's a mass shooting in the Coachella Valley or in Banning/Beaumont or Hemet. These mass shootings are not area specific, if someone wants to kill a bunch of people in small town USA then that's where the next mass shooting will be. It's not a matter of guns, it's not the guns fault nor the bullets fault. It's the sick SOB that's pulling the triggers fault. Gun control isn't going to solve these problems, it's going to make rightful and legal gun owners harder to own guns. It's going to make sick people like these easier to do mass shootings due to the simple fact that less people will conceal carry when it's harder and harder to own a gun.

Kind of a rant but these atrocities won't stop with stricter guns laws. Hell the shooting at the recruiting center was a gun free zone and people saw how well that worked. People need to wake up and smell the coffee and get some damn common sense slapped into them before they go on a anti gun crusade.

Edit: CA has some very strict "assault" rifle laws such as that stupid bullet button and the ban of "high" capacity magazines. That worked out well in preventing shootings. I highly doubt that these criminals abided by these laws with bullet buttons and 5 round mags. But that's none of my business.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 3, 2015)

But that common sense gun control though....it even has common sense in the name, so it has gotta be right! right?


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Dec 3, 2015)

Exactly!!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 4, 2015)

I actually went through with the audition for America's Got Talent. What a blast!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 4, 2015)

How did it go?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 4, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> How did it go?



I won't know until January.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 4, 2015)

Today is the one-year anniversary of the day that I finally told a counselor that I wanted to kill myself. Took a lot of courage and some support from a good friend, but it broke the back of the beast living in my head and I made it to another birthday.


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 4, 2015)

Seirende said:


> Today is the one-year anniversary of the day that I finally told a counselor that I wanted to kill myself. Took a lot of courage and some support from a good friend, but it broke the back of the beast living in my head and I made it to another birthday.


That is awesome that you had the courage to do that.  As someone who's just learning how to deal with depression and went through the same thing as you just about 3 months ago, I know how hard it can be to find the courage to reach out for help.  In my case, I ended up talking with some cops who I know pretty well.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 4, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> As someone who's just learning how to deal with depression and went through the same thing as you just about 3 months ago, I know how hard it can be to find the courage to reach out for help.  In my case, I ended up talking with some cops who I know pretty well.



I am glad that you have support and I wish you wellbeing. I'm becoming more educated, finding more resources, and sharing more with my friends over time. There's light in the tunnel, even if I don't see an end right now.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 4, 2015)

And I'm here for both of you!!!!!


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 4, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> And I'm here for both of you!!!!!


Thanks V!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 4, 2015)

Someday I'll be able to talk to someone.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 4, 2015)

DE, what's going on?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 5, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Someday I'll be able to talk to someone.




Awwww, DE, you know I'm there for you, too!  heehee


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 5, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Someday I'll be able to talk to someone.


We are always here for you.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 5, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Someday I'll be able to talk to someone.


This is my diagnosis of DE's problem...







Oh, and DE....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 5, 2015)

I have friends posting on Facebook about how they can't sleep because they keep hearing the sirens of the first responders who responded to the shooting in San Bernardino in their minds. These people had no role in the incident and were miles away from the incident. Too bad they have no idea what the first responders had to see and deal with.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 5, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I have friends posting on Facebook about how they can't sleep because they keep hearing the sirens of the first responders who responded to the shooting in San Bernardino in their minds. These people had no role in the incident and were miles away from the incident. Too bad they have no idea what the first responders had to see and deal with.


These days everyone wants to be a part of the drama, and everyone wants to be a victim.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 5, 2015)

Sorry all. Didn't mean to just throw that out there. I have a therapist... Some days it just doesn't help much.


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 5, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Sorry all. Didn't mean to just throw that out there. I have a therapist... Some days it just doesn't help much.


I know exactly how you feel.  It's hard, but I have faith you'll pull through it and it'll make you a stronger person!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 5, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Too bad they have no idea what the first responders had to see and deal with.


Going to school in, and living around Boston in the days after the marathon bombing was terrifying.  It's called terrorism for a reason. Give people a break these are scary times and poeole deal with anxiety in different ways.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 5, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Sorry all. Didn't mean to just throw that out there. I have a therapist... Some days it just doesn't help much.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 5, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Sorry all. Didn't mean to just throw that out there. I have a therapist... Some days it just doesn't help much.



Apologies are completely superfluous. 





*tacklehugglomp*


----------



## cruiseforever (Dec 5, 2015)

<-----  Had to put my horse down earlier this week.  It was a great time with him.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 5, 2015)

cruiseforever said:


> <-----  Had to put my horse down earlier this week.  It was a great time with him.



Wow. Really sorry!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 5, 2015)

Well the Christmas lights are up without me falling off the ladder and killing myself.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 5, 2015)

I think I gotta work a 1730-0530 shift 2 days before my final....that's gonna suck.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 5, 2015)

Did my first island shift... this is gonna be an interesting place to work. I like it!


----------



## Aprz (Dec 5, 2015)

Is it me or does that (flood) light look funny? The on above the D in District.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 5, 2015)

Remi said:


> These days everyone wants to be a part of the drama, and everyone wants to be a victim.



I don't know what makes me more angry. People like that, or all these millennials and their sense of entitlement. Makes me wanna punch people sometimes....


----------



## redundantbassist (Dec 5, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Is it me or does that (flood) light look funny? The on above the D in District.


Looks like osama bin laden...


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 5, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Is it me or does that (flood) light look funny? The on above the D in District.


Our boxes have one halogen light on each side instead of two floods per side. I thought it looked odd at first too lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 6, 2015)

Happy Birthday, @Gurby !!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 6, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Gurby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WOOHOOO


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 6, 2015)

Anyone here ever moved their NREMT to inactive status? I'm thinking its time.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 6, 2015)

Yes. However they gave it back to me when Massachusetts transitioned to NR so I have no idea how to get it actually go through the process of "un-inactivating."


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 6, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> My partner is retiring in a couple weeks after 25 years as a paramedic at our service and almost 30 years in EMS.
> 
> She's obviously developed quite a reputation in our service in that time, and I heard a lot about her from the moment I arrived long before I ever worked a shift with her. She's blunt and opinionated (and would tell you that herself), but has managed to maintain an underlying sense of compassion and dignity for longer in EMS than I have been alive. She's honest to a fault, and many people's greatest complaints about her are that she holds people to our established standards and makes them accountable, even if they don't want to be. Years ago, she was one of the few supervisors at our service and stepped back to a field position of her own volition because she had the insight and courage to admit to herself that she belonged in the field rather than management. She's told me more times than I can count that her favorite thing at work has long been taking "nice old people to the hospital and giving them Fentanyl or Zofran as she holds their hand and talks to them."
> 
> ...




I know who that is. Please tell her I said good luck.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 6, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> I know who that is. Please tell her I said good luck.


I most certainly will.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 6, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Yes. However they gave it back to me when Massachusetts transitioned to NR so I have no idea how to get it actually go through the process of "un-inactivating."



It's supposed to be easy. Keep up the CE and AHA cards and I can just get it back when I need it. I'm so busy that working even the occasional weekend shift is almost unmanageable. I hate to give it up though.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 6, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> It's supposed to be easy. Keep up the CE and AHA cards and I can just get it back when I need it. I'm so busy that working even the occasional weekend shift is almost unmanageable. I hate to give it up though.


It sounds like it will be a relief at this point to take a step back and not worry about taking even the occasional shift. I don't feel like there's a stigma with it at all besides the strange personal feeling of being "inactive" after so many years. I mean, the AHA cards and con-ed shouldn't be too unmanageable over a two year cycle. We'll still count you as a medic and let you post here when you want


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 6, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> It sounds like it will be a relief at this point to take a step back and not worry about taking even the occasional shift. I don't feel like there's a stigma with it at all besides the strange personal feeling of being "inactive" after so many years. I mean, the AHA cards and con-ed shouldn't be too unmanageable over a two year cycle. We'll still count you as a medic and let you post here when you want



Yeah. I get a Telestaff call everyday and I always feel guilty. Also, I think my skills have degraded a bit, not working every day.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 6, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> It's supposed to be easy. Keep up the CE and AHA cards and I can just get it back when I need it.



That's my understanding as well. I am contemplating the same thing.



DEmedic said:


> I'm so busy that working even the occasional weekend shift is almost unmanageable.



Same here. I might be able to work something out with my former program with flying occasionally and teaching once or twice a month, but realistically that is going to be a lot to keep up with consistently. 



DEmedic said:


> I hate to give it up though.



I feel the same way.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 6, 2015)

How I'm spending this beautiful Sunday


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 6, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 2554
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look suspiciously like you're planning on jumping out of that perfectly good C-130 in the background. That would be silly though.


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 6, 2015)

@Jim - Looking good there! 
Well, got to spend the morning hanging out with @Aprz and talking about EKGs and now I'm going to enjoy this cold day taking a nap!


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 6, 2015)

I am sitting here trying everything to get a call....I have said it was a quiet day....I ate....I have done everything but another sacrifice to dispatch.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Dec 6, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> I am sitting here trying everything to get a call....I have said it was a quiet day....I ate....I have done everything but another sacrifice to dispatch.


Start cleaning something, anything.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 6, 2015)

I have cleaned my dishes....twice....


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 6, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> I have cleaned my dishes....twice....



Take your boots off and sit on the couch.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 6, 2015)

Polish your boots or change into your PT stuff.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 6, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> I am sitting here trying everything to get a call....I have said it was a quiet day....I ate....I have done everything but another sacrifice to dispatch.


We had 12 dispatches, 7 transports and endless post moves last night... We were trying everything to catch a break.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 6, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> You look suspiciously like you're planning on jumping out of that perfectly good C-130 in the background. That would be silly though.


haha pretty much. Only one exit today though, but I was in the 5th pass so I got to sit inside and watch (almost) everyone else jump before my turn


----------



## triemal04 (Dec 6, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> It's supposed to be easy. Keep up the CE and AHA cards and I can just get it back when I need it. I'm so busy that working even the occasional weekend shift is almost unmanageable. I hate to give it up though.





DEmedic said:


> Yeah. I get a Telestaff call everyday and I always feel guilty. Also, I think my skills have degraded a bit, not working every day.


Good luck.  It's a good character trait to have; knowing when it is time to move on and do something else, versus refusing to acknowledge that and lingering on and on.  It can be very unpleasant to watch someone who, over decades, has built up a solid and lasting reputation for excellence and a legacy of the same destroy that by refusing to stop when it's time.  Many times all people will remember is the final years of someones career, and not all they good things they may have done in the past.


----------



## exodus (Dec 6, 2015)

I've lost 50 lbs, but still don't feel like I look like I have really lost anything.  Sucks. At least the scale shows it.

80 more to go.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 6, 2015)

Second shift with the new agency is tomorrow. Should be fun.  Heres hoping for an interesting shift


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 6, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> perfectly good C-130


Perfectly good plane? It's an Air Force plane, it might've been safer to land under canopy  Considering I've no joke personally witnessed the AF crash an airplane on landing (and then on top of that crashed the PJs HH60 at our outpost that night AFTER picking up the crew....)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 6, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> Good luck.  It's a good character trait to have; knowing when it is time to move on and do something else, versus refusing to acknowledge that and lingering on and on.  It can be very unpleasant to watch someone who, over decades, has built up a solid and lasting reputation for excellence and a legacy of the same destroy that by refusing to stop when it's time.  Many times all people will remember is the final years of someones career, and not all they good things they may have done in the past.



I was never that good of a medic.


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 6, 2015)

I have a question. Can anyone read the writing on the sign of my avatar?  Its there for the comical aspect of the message. If no one can read it, I'm going to change it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 6, 2015)

MS Medic said:


> I have a question. Can anyone read the writing on the sign of my avatar?  Its there for the comical aspect of the message. If no one can read it, I'm going to change it.



Nope


----------



## redundantbassist (Dec 6, 2015)

Nope. But +100 internets to whoever knows who my avatar is.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 7, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> I am sitting here trying everything to get a call....I have said it was a quiet day....I ate....I have done everything but another sacrifice to dispatch.


Have you tried using the bathroom?



redundantbassist said:


> Nope. But +100 internets to whoever knows who my avatar is.


You?


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Tigger (Dec 7, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> I am sitting here trying everything to get a call....I have said it was a quiet day....I ate....I have done everything but another sacrifice to dispatch.


Pull your stuff off the ambulance. Make your bed and get into it. Start watching the TV show your into. Get in the shower with your uniform scattered about eight places in the station. Or my personal favorite, go for a run and end up somewhere about a quarter mile away.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 7, 2015)

I should be studying for my medic midterm. Instead I find myself in debate with a union organizer who does not have a clue. There might be a place for unions in parts of EMS, but the way they go about it is so off-putting it's hard to want to get onboard. Unions _can _be the answer to some of our issues but they are not_ the_ answer and it would be nice if the organizers could figure that out.


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 7, 2015)

Paying someone for the "right" to work somewhere doesn't really sound like a great solution to problems


----------



## SeeNoMore (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm watching Emergency! Isn't there an awful lot of high angle rescue? I have not watched the show in order but every episode there's someone hanging from something....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 7, 2015)

SeeNoMore said:


> I'm watching Emergency! Isn't there an awful lot of high angle rescue? I have not watched the show in order but every episode there's someone hanging from something....



Great formula to that show. Usually a couple of BS calls, a good high level ALS call and at about 42 minutes into the hour, a big fire/rescue.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 7, 2015)

Roy DeSoto ftw! ...fangirling only a little.


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 7, 2015)

Have to love responding for a lift assist that turns out to be a code.


----------



## redundantbassist (Dec 7, 2015)

Aprz said:


> You?


im flattered


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 7, 2015)

I just found out my violin teacher died. He was more than a teacher to me. He was like a father. He is a big part of who I am as a musician and a person. My grief is bottomless right now. I can't relate the depth of my sadness. I feel lost.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 7, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I just found out my violin teacher died. He was more than a teacher to me. He was like a father. He is a big part of who I am as a musician and a person. My grief is bottomless right now. I can't relate the depth of my sadness. I feel lost.



 I also recently lost a very close friend. I know how you feel. I won't say anything other then I'm sorry


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 7, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> I also recently lost a very close friend. I know how you feel. I won't say anything other then I'm sorry



Thank you, DE.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 7, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I just found out my violin teacher died. He was more than a teacher to me. He was like a father. He is a big part of who I am as a musician and a person. My grief is bottomless right now. I can't relate the depth of my sadness. I feel lost.



I know them feels. I too have lost a friend and mentor, all I can say is that it gets better over time.


----------



## cruiseforever (Dec 8, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I just found out my violin teacher died. He was more than a teacher to me. He was like a father. He is a big part of who I am as a musician and a person. My grief is bottomless right now. I can't relate the depth of my sadness. I feel lost.



Sorry to hear about your loss ViolynEMT.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 8, 2015)

cruiseforever said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss ViolynEMT.



Thank you. And I'm sorry about the loss of your horse.


----------



## cruiseforever (Dec 8, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Thank you. And I'm sorry about the loss of your horse.


 
Thank you.


----------



## exodus (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm debating applying for a seasonal spot in SBC, RVC, and SD... My goal is if I can do my 5k at a jogging pace and keep my weight loss going by new years, I'm going to push the application in.  I would make about the same in the 9 months as I will for the year as an EMT, as well as getting unemployment when laid off.  And that's just base, no OT.


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 8, 2015)

Well, I finally managed to write a letter to my BFF who's at Basic training for the Army.  Really, miss that guy.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 8, 2015)

exodus said:


> I'm debating applying for a seasonal spot in SBC, RVC, and SD... My goal is if I can do my 5k at a jogging pace and keep my weight loss going by new years, I'm going to push the application in.  I would make about the same in the 9 months as I will for the year as an EMT, as well as getting unemployment when laid off.  And that's just base, no OT.



Pm me if you want more info for seasonal.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 9, 2015)

exodus said:


> I'm debating applying for a seasonal spot in SBC, RVC, and SD... My goal is if I can do my 5k at a jogging pace and keep my weight loss going by new years, I'm going to push the application in.  I would make about the same in the 9 months as I will for the year as an EMT, as well as getting unemployment when laid off.  And that's just base, no OT.


Seasonal for where? Cal Fire? USFS?


----------



## exodus (Dec 9, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Seasonal for where? Cal Fire? USFS?


Calfire.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 9, 2015)

I worked for Cal Fire and sat on seasonal interview panels; like CALEMT said, lemme know if you need some info. FYI the correct abbreviations are BDU (San Bern), RRU (RivCo) and MVU (SanDiego); those little details make a difference to Cal Fire guys.

Do you have peeps who are working?


----------



## exodus (Dec 9, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> I worked for Cal Fire and sat on seasonal interview panels; like CALEMT said, lemme know if you need some info. FYI the correct abbreviations are BDU (San Bern), RRU (RivCo) and MVU (SanDiego); those little details make a difference to Cal Fire guys.
> 
> Do you have peeps who are working?



Nope. I was talking to one who has done seasonal in the past, but isn't now.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 9, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> MVU (SanDiego)



I still don't get why San Diego is Monte Vista Unit.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## StCEMT (Dec 9, 2015)

That is the truest thing I have heard in such a long time. It's like watching a bad version of dumb and dumber.


----------



## terrible one (Dec 9, 2015)

exodus said:


> I would make about the same in the 9 months as I will for the year as an EMT, as well as getting unemployment when laid off.  And that's just base, no OT.



Just an FYI it's nearly impossible to work for calfire as a seasonal and not work any OT.


----------



## exodus (Dec 9, 2015)

terrible one said:


> Just an FYI it's nearly impossible to work for calfire as a seasonal and not work any OT.


I would be hoping for lots of OT actually


----------



## terrible one (Dec 9, 2015)

That's what everyone says at first lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 9, 2015)

terrible one said:


> Just an FYI it's impossible to work for calfire and not work any OT or get forced.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## terrible one (Dec 9, 2015)

Correct


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 9, 2015)

terrible one said:


> That's what everyone says at first lol



Then 22 days straight later you're hating forcey the bear.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 9, 2015)

So I called to follow up on my drug test results. Should've taken 3 days, its been 4 weeks now, even with Thanksgiving I don't think it should normally take this long. And I was promptly told both of the people who deal with new hires and the whole process were out of the office today. Yay. Just gonna have to try again tomorrow.

Oh and another company has an open house for prospective EMTs to go to before applying. So I'm gonna go to that tonight. Only problem is that this company likes to put all new hires on IFT only cars until they have enough seniority for a 911 car (typically 6-ish months from what I've heard, who knows maybe they'll be able to factor in my previous experience? Somehow I doubt it, but thats a question for tonight!)


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 9, 2015)

The root beer flavored beer at California Pizza Kitchen. Good stuff.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 9, 2015)

I had something like that while at a restaurant in Downtown Disney. Awesome stuff.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 9, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> I had something like that while at a restaurant in Downtown Disney. Awesome stuff.



Yeah, just don't drink a 6% alcohol volume beer before drinking it. Cause I don't think I'd be able to pass a FST right now.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 9, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Yeah, just don't drink a 6% alcohol volume beer before drinking it. Cause I don't think I'd be able to pass a FST right now.


Except it was smooth and delicious I probably could have had 3 or so before realizing I'd be in the same boat haha


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 9, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Except it was smooth and delicious I probably could have had 3 or so before realizing I'd be in the same boat haha



They're dangerous cause you don't feel it till you stand up. I'd probably drink those till I passed out.


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 10, 2015)

Well, my right ear is swollen and hurts like a mother.  Had a family member check it out and looks like I might have gotten a bug bite or something and it's infected.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 10, 2015)

Anyone know of any online A&P programs, and basic EKG, and Pharmacology courses? I want to take some between now and August, however being I work full time, I can't really step foot into a classroom.


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 10, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Anyone know of any online A&P programs, and basic EKG, and Pharmacology courses? I want to take some between now and August, however being I work full time, I can't really step foot into a classroom.



Your local community college should have online A&P. Don't know about the others.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 10, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> They're dangerous cause you don't feel it till you stand up. I'd probably drink those till I passed out.


Lol you think those are bad, there's a local brewery that has a lager aged in tequila barrels. Sweet, smooth, and 11%ABV. I very much love it. Good thing that the bar is only 4 blocks from my place.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 10, 2015)

ICEMA peeps, what do y'all know about the Rialto FD Ambulance Operator position? The website wasn't too clear, but it looks like single role EMT and single role Paramedic on the same ambulance?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 10, 2015)

My favorite bar is better than yours. Showing one SW movie a week until the new one premieres... well the real three movies. No prequels here


----------



## terrible one (Dec 10, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> ICEMA peeps, what do y'all know about the Rialto FD Ambulance Operator position? The website wasn't too clear, but it looks like single role EMT and single role Paramedic on the same ambulance?



Pretty much every transporting agency, wether fire or private, is one medic and one EMT. I believe now all transporting personnel are non suppression, since SBcoFD switched from LTs to A/Os.
Rialto is a newest program to switch from cross staffed FF/PMs to non suppression A/Os.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 10, 2015)

Just got word my uncle went to the hospital tonight for chest pains. Only other detail I have is that "they" think its a heart attack. I don't know if he went via ambulance or not or who exactly "they" are or why they think that, whether that's my aunt going "chest pain=heart attack" or a medical professional saying STEMI/NSTEMI :/


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 11, 2015)

There is word of a downed med evac helicopter. I won't say where. I have no news about occupants. If you're inclined to pray, please do or send good vibes. Whatever you want.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 11, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> There is word of a downed med evac helicopter. I won't say where. I have no news about occupants. If you're inclined to pray, please do or send good vibes. Whatever you want.


Fick fick ****! Last one im pulling up are from the co crash in july. I dont need to be buryimh anymore friends. Hoping the crew is safe

Just saw on FB who it is. Never heard of the company, but still wishinh the crew the best


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 11, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Fick fick ****! Last one im pulling up are from the co crash in july. I dont need to be buryimh anymore friends. Hoping the crew is safe
> 
> Just saw on FB who it is. Never heard of the company, but still wishinh the crew the best



There is a chance it's a false alarm. It is missing right now. A crash is, apparently,  not confirmed.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 11, 2015)

Several news sites are saying they found a debris field.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 11, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Several news sites are saying they found a debris field.



Damn


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 11, 2015)

Guys and Gals,
SkyLife 4 out of Fresno went down tonight in Kern County. Debris, including the tail has been found. Unconfirmed fatalities. Units from my company have been cancelled on scene. I'll post more as updates become available. Please keep everyone involved in your thoughts or prayers.

-Bruce


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 11, 2015)

Damn


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 11, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Guys and Gals,
> SkyLife 4 out of Fresno went down tonight in Kern County. Debris, including the tail has been found. Unconfirmed fatalities. Units from my company have been cancelled on scene. I'll post more as updates become available. Please keep everyone involved in your thoughts or prayers.
> 
> -Bruce



So very sad. No words.


----------



## redundantbassist (Dec 11, 2015)

Happy 7th birthday to the 100% directionless thread!


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 12, 2015)

Go Army! Beat Navy!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 12, 2015)

Full arrest/ GSW to the head at our local indoor gun range... That's not good


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Dec 12, 2015)

Playing EMT for the new intern this weekend. I can't help but wonder if I was really that dumb too...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 12, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Full arrest/ GSW to the head at our local indoor gun range... That's not good



Yikes. Now I'm going to be uncomfortable at the range.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 12, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Full arrest/ GSW to the head at our local indoor gun range... That's not good


Didn't know you were working for the ME on the coroners van...


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 12, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Full arrest/ GSW to the head at our local indoor gun range... That's not good



Where was this?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 12, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Where was this?


Second Amendment Sports on Washington.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 12, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Didn't know you were working for the ME on the coroners van...


Psh, I am the ME...


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 12, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Second Amendment Sports on Washington.



I kinda figured that. Looks like someone doesn't have good trigger discipline.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 12, 2015)

Reason #524 to hurry up and move out, my folks are starting to talk about setting me up with various coworkers daughters -_-


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 12, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Reason #524 to hurry up and move out, my folks are starting to talk about setting me up with various coworkers daughters -_-


If any of them are cute, send them my way haha


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh, and just got an update on my uncle: after his angiogram (aka "special wire inserted to test his artery") he has ~30-40% plaque buildup in his arteries, one with 70%. No stents put in. Apparently his cp and sob are being caused by abnormally low potassium levels. And he is also being released to go home.


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 12, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> If any of them are cute, send them my way haha


Same here


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 13, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Reason #524 to hurry up and move out, my folks are starting to talk about setting me up with various coworkers daughters -_-



Nice to know my parents aren't the only ones that do that.


----------



## redundantbassist (Dec 13, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Full arrest/ GSW to the head at our local indoor gun range... That's not good


Neglegant discharge im assuming?


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 13, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Reason #524 to hurry up and move out, my folks are starting to talk about setting me up with various coworkers daughters -_-


If they have any good looking sons, feel free to send them my way!


----------



## Meursault (Dec 13, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Neglegant discharge im assuming?


Or they're about to change their gun rental policy.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 13, 2015)

This is the other thing I do.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 13, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Neglegant discharge im assuming?


I believe there are security cameras there so it shouldn't be too hard to figure out.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 13, 2015)

We should start a new thread; "this is the other thing I do"

I know there's a lot of us that have other jobs.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 13, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> We should start a new thread; "this is the other thing I do"
> 
> I know there's a lot of us that have other jobs.



Good idea. Someone do it.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 13, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> We should start a new thread; "this is the other thing I do"
> 
> I know there's a lot of us that have other jobs.




Good idea!


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Dec 13, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Neglegant discharge im assuming?


A while back we had one where a guy walked into the range, rented one and offed himself.
Very nice range though.


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 13, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> We should start a new thread; "this is the other thing I do"
> 
> I know there's a lot of us that have other jobs.



Done!!


----------



## Tigger (Dec 13, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> We should start a new thread; "this is the other thing I do"
> 
> I know there's a lot of us that have other jobs.


I'd like another job that was not EMS related, but alas, it's nice to get paid to do very little.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 13, 2015)

WildlandEMT89 said:


> A while back we had one where a guy walked into the range, rented one and offed himself.
> Very nice range though.


A couple ranges out here don't rent guns to people unless one of 2 conditions are met. One is that they bring a partner (witness) and the other is that they already own guns. The general idea is that people won't kill themselves if someone they know is watching and the other is that people that already have the means don't have to rent guns to kill themselves either. The other ranges don't rent guns, you have to bring your own. Suicides are pretty rare now...

Since I already own guns, I'm good to go.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm hoping my transcripts hurry up and come in so I can finish applying to that Rialto AO position.

(The application asks you for the total number of college credits you have and then tells you to attach transcripts as substantiating documents)


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 14, 2015)

http://abc7.com/travel/nb-5-freeway-closed-at-parker-road-in-castaic-due-to-mud/1121425/

Good thing I'm not trying to get to a shift at a certain orange and blue ambulance company on the other side of that pass tonight


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 14, 2015)

Ok so I'm getting ready to write an email to the one ambulance company I've applied to and have had the process seemingly stalled. What do you guys think? 



> Ms. _Contact_,
> 
> I am looking to see if I can follow up on my pre-employment physical. I interviewed with _name_ and took the written and was sent to the Occupational Health Center to do the physical and drug screen on Nov 18th. I was told that when the drug test results came back I would be able to schedule the lift test. I was told it should have taken approximately 3 business days for the results to come in, however it has been about 4 weeks now, so I was wondering if it was possible to follow up on those results so I can continue in the hiring process. Thank you very much.
> 
> ...


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 14, 2015)

I wish I had the money to build a super badass off roading machine.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks to @Gurby for the help, this is what I've got currently:  

Ms. _Contact_, 

I am looking to see if I can follow up on my pre-employment physical results. I interviewed with _name, _took the written, and was sent to the Occupational Health Center to do the physical and drug screen on Nov 18th. I was told that it would take around 3 days for results of the drug test to come back, at which point I would be able to schedule the lift test. It has been almost 4 weeks now, so I just wanted to check in and see if it was possible to follow up on those results so I can continue in the hiring process. Thank you very much.

Respectfully,

My name
Phone number
Email address


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh, btw, saw this video on Facebook. Not me, but this is what it looks like when done properly. The main reason why I drive 2 hours one way every month for drill with an Airborne unit vs. 30 minutes for a "leg" unit 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156219896170387


----------



## Gurby (Dec 14, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Thanks to @Gurby for the help, this is what I've got currently:
> 
> Ms. _Contact_,
> 
> ...



Also might want to consider going with "Dear Ms. Contact".

Also, maybe consider calling instead of or in addition to emailing?  It's much easier for them to ignore an email.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 14, 2015)

I've tried calling a few times now, everytime I've gotten either "He's in a meeting and will call you back" or "Yeah I'll check on it, let me call you back" and no call back. I'm already planning on dressing up suit and tie for to go to another company tomorrow (as per the recommendation of a former employee) so I figure I might swing by both places (this first company is about a 20 min drive and serves the area where I live, the other is closer to 45-60 min drive, although they do more 911 with about the same pay)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Dear Ms. _Contact_,

I am writing you as a follow up on my pre-employment physical results. On November 18th I interviewed with _name, successfully completed_ the written exam, and was asked to report to the Occupational Health Center for a physical examination and drug screen. After completing both, I was told that it would take around 3 days for results of the drug test to be returned, at which time I would be scheduled for a lift test. As it has now been almost four weeks since I successfully completed all of the preemployennt testing, with the exception of the lift test, and I have not received a phone call or email, I wanted to reconnect with You personally and continue with the next steps in the hiring process.

If you require any further information, references or copies of my certification before scheduling my lift test, I am happy to provide it.

I will call your office on Monday to follow up and schedule our next meeting.

I look forward to speaking with you soon,

Respectfully,

My name
Phone number
Email address


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 14, 2015)

I hate Urgent Care doctors and NPs. They make it so hard to be nice. I have to be nice while I'm on my internship.


----------



## exodus (Dec 14, 2015)

Time to update my resume. I need a second job... Maybe up here.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 14, 2015)

exodus said:


> Time to update my resume. I need a second job... Maybe up here.



SBCo AO?


----------



## exodus (Dec 14, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> SBCo AO?


Haha nah.  MBA dispatcher. The stations just under 10 mins from my house.


----------



## COmedic17 (Dec 14, 2015)

Rhonda said:


> I hate Urgent Care doctors and NPs. They make it so hard to be nice. I have to be nice while I'm on my internship.


You hate urgent care doctors and NP's?

 Or do you dislike a couple specific doctors/NP's at the urgent care you are shadowing at?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 14, 2015)

exodus said:


> Haha nah.  MBA dispatcher. The stations just under 10 mins from my house.



Oh ok. I was gonna say if I missed the AO apps again I'm going to be pissed haha.


----------



## exodus (Dec 14, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Oh ok. I was gonna say if I missed the AO apps again I'm going to be pissed haha.



I'm sure I'll be applying there too if they open up  Especially now that I got a good resume and everything!


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello to you too....


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 14, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Hello to you too....



No, but imma be killing that... never mind, thats inappropriate.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 15, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Hello to you too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha. Good to see someone else is meeting some real winners too. Stop taking all the good ones!


----------



## COmedic17 (Dec 15, 2015)

One of the first times I met my partner, I said I was tired and wanted to sit down.... He said " I have somewhere you can sit" and pointed at his face. 

isn't meeting people just great?


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 15, 2015)

Good lord...If ever an allergy list alone could tell the story of the call. 






"Ma'am, despite your insistence that the mental health facility was poisoning your husband's blood with all these meds, I think this current manic psychotic break may have been preventable..."


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 15, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Hello to you too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 15, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Good lord...If ever an allergy list alone could tell the story of the call.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have to love those pt who have a long list of allergies to psych med but deny any psych history.

On a side note, I've wondered how much of the general population is allergic to psych meds but have no idea since they've/we've never had to take them.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 15, 2015)

Please no more grant forms for paramedic school. please no.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 15, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> View attachment 2569


Those are the best kind


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 15, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Those are the best kind


No. No their not.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 15, 2015)

Decided to finally pull the trigger and buy a handgun tomorrow (pun intended). Yay for CA's 10 round mag law


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 15, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Decided to finally pull the trigger and buy a handgun tomorrow (pun intended). Yay for CA's 10 round mag law



What are you getting?  (Glad I live in Az. Just bought a Glock 19. 15 round mag. )


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 15, 2015)

Probably going to be the G19 Gen4. I may talk myself into a G23.


----------



## Gurby (Dec 15, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Decided to finally pull the trigger and buy a handgun tomorrow (pun intended). Yay for CA's 10 round mag law



Pro tip:  Buy a small gun that normally has 10-round capacity.  That way you don't feel like you have a neutered magazine.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 15, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> http://abc7.com/travel/nb-5-freeway-closed-at-parker-road-in-castaic-due-to-mud/1121425/
> 
> Good thing I'm not trying to get to a shift at a certain orange and blue ambulance company on the other side of that pass tonight


I was on that night, in Frazer Park of all things. All of our transports ended up at Henry Mayo due to the mudslides.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 15, 2015)

Gurby said:


> Pro tip:  Buy a small gun that normally has 10-round capacity.  That way you don't feel like you have a neutered magazine.


Or buy whatever you wanna shoot tha feels comfortable and take solace in te fact that if you ever move out of the godforsaken state, you can buy real capacity mags


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 15, 2015)

Progress! Drove out to the private ambo company on the other side of LA, and actually got to speak with the hiring manager. He liked my app and resume. He liked my Army service, clean driver record and that I had all my certs on hand (including NIMS), and I am scheduled for the EMT written test and mapping test next week  

Pay is comparable to the other company that I was in the process with till the sudden silent treatment, this place does a lot more 911 to IFT, more 911 EOAs and by all acounts much better relations between the field crews and fire. Biggest downside is the ~hour long drive through LA traffic vs ~15-20min for the other place though.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Dec 15, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Progress! Drove out to the private ambo company on the other side of LA, and actually got to speak with the hiring manager. He liked my app and resume. He liked my Army service, clean driver record and that I had all my certs on hand (including NIMS), and I am scheduled for the EMT written test and mapping test next week
> 
> Pay is comparable to the other company that I was in the process with till the sudden silent treatment, this place does a lot more 911 to IFT, more 911 EOAs and by all acounts much better relations between the field crews and fire. Biggest downside is the ~hour long drive through LA traffic vs ~15-20min for the other place though.


Congrats man. Looks like great things are on the horizon


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 15, 2015)

Gurby said:


> Pro tip:  Buy a small gun that normally has 10-round capacity.  That way you don't feel like you have a neutered magazine.


I don't want a subcompact gun as of right now (maybe in the future if I decide to jump thru the hoops of getting a CCW).


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 15, 2015)

Jeez... ask one question and the entire shift thinks you're an alcoholic. Is it bad that I want to have a local bar open at 0730?


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 15, 2015)

WildlandEMT89 said:


> Congrats man. Looks like great things are on the horizon


Thanks  

OK so... I'm also tempted to apply at Care. Their next interview group is the 21st, day before my McCormick test. As long as McCormick doesn't shut me down like Schaefer did, I feel confident that I'll be hired on in a few weeks, same for Care. I think Care pays slightly more, but within only a dollar or less, so no huge difference there, especially with the minimum wage raises coming in next year. Care is about half the drive, but as much as I despise the extra traffic, the fact that at Care I'd be on an IFT car for at least 3-6 months, vs McCormick where everyone is a primary 911 unit with the occasional IFT on the side leads me to say McCormick > Care.

I don't necessarily wanna put all my eggs in one basket, but I also don't want to fill out an app if I have no real desire to choose them over the competition so to speak.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 15, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Thanks
> 
> OK so... I'm also tempted to apply at Care. Their next interview group is the 21st, day before my McCormick test. As long as McCormick doesn't shut me down like Schaefer did, I feel confident that I'll be hired on in a few weeks, same for Care. I think Care pays slightly more, but within only a dollar or less, so no huge difference there, especially with the minimum wage raises coming in next year. Care is about half the drive, but as much as I despise the extra traffic, the fact that at Care I'd be on an IFT car for at least 3-6 months, vs McCormick where everyone is a primary 911 unit with the occasional IFT on the side leads me to say McCormick > Care.
> 
> I don't necessarily wanna put all my eggs in one basket, but I also don't want to fill out an app if I have no real desire to choose them over the competition so to speak.



Nice to live somewhere where this is more than one basket.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 15, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Nice to live somewhere where this is more than one basket.


Says the bad *** violinist who works as a part time special event EMT!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 15, 2015)

Sweet sweet poetic justice graced my presence again. Some dude was tailgating me (I was doing 80 in a 70) so once I finished passing cars I moved from the #1 to the #2 lane. He goes flying past me and I look up ahead and there it is, the CHP ford explorer running radar. I passed him as he was pulling out onto the 10, he hauled *** and pulled the tailgating jackass over! 

Oh and the icing on the cake, as I passed the tailgater he glanced over to me while I had this sh*t eating grin on my face waving at him.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 15, 2015)

http://thechive.com/2015/12/15/work-happens-31-photos-24/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 15, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> http://thechive.com/2015/12/15/work-happens-31-photos-24/


No this picture is not of myself, or anyone else on this site haha


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 15, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> No this picture is not of myself, or anyone else on this site haha


haha so that begs the follow up question, is it one of y'all on the other side of the camera taking the pic?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 15, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> haha so that begs the follow up question, is it one of y'all on the other side of the camera taking the pic?



Wasn't me, but I know Desertmedic carries a blowup doll similar to the one in the picture around with him.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 15, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> haha so that begs the follow up question, is it one of y'all on the other side of the camera taking the pic?


Neither haha. Everyone at my company is challenged mentally and is about as mature as a 5 year old.



CALEMT said:


> Wasn't me, but I know Desertmedic carries a blowup doll similar to the one in the picture around with him.


Shhhhh!!!! I don't want everyone to know that!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 15, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Neither haha. Everyone at my company is challenged mentally and is about as mature as a 5 year old.



You have to be mentally challenged to work in the 120+ degree heat. You have to be even more challenged to live out here. Plus you're a big poopie pants for saying we're as mature as 5 year olds.



DesertMedic66 said:


> Shhhhh!!!! I don't want everyone to know that!



What's her name again? Candy?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 16, 2015)

Another medical helicopter is down. This time in Az. Just a few miles away from me. The crash site has not, as of yet, been located.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Dec 16, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Another medical helicopter is down. This time in Az. Just a few miles away from me. The crash site has not, as of yet, been located.


What team was it?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 16, 2015)

WildlandEMT89 said:


> What team was it?



They haven't said yet. They are looking in the Superstition wilderness area near Apache Lake.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 16, 2015)

http://media2.abc15.com/photo/2015/...ins_1420159233447_12110933_ver1.0_640_480.jpg


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 16, 2015)

yech


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 16, 2015)

> SUPERIOR, AZ - A search and rescue mission is underway for a medical helicopter that crashed 20 miles east of Apache Junction.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Link to related article:
http://www2.abc15.com/web/knxv/news...to-helicopter-crash-in-superstition-mountains


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 16, 2015)

http://www2.abc15.com/web/knxv/news...to-helicopter-crash-in-superstition-mountains


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 16, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> http://www2.abc15.com/web/knxv/news...to-helicopter-crash-in-superstition-mountains[/QUOTE
> 
> I was trying to share that page and couldn't get it to go. I just cut and pasted. It says the same thing.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 16, 2015)

yeah I didn't see you posted the same article, I just found it, copied the link, and posted and then I saw both messages posted at about the same time


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 16, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Sweet sweet poetic justice graced my presence again. Some dude was tailgating me (I was doing 80 in a 70) so once I finished passing cars I moved from the #1 to the #2 lane. He goes flying past me and I look up ahead and there it is, the CHP ford explorer running radar. I passed him as he was pulling out onto the 10, he hauled *** and pulled the tailgating jackass over!
> 
> Oh and the icing on the cake, as I passed the tailgater he glanced over to me while I had this sh*t eating grin on my face waving at him.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 16, 2015)

I know right? The correct thing to do is drive even faster. If you don't like my driving then get off the sidewalk.


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 16, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Another medical helicopter is down. This time in Az. Just a few miles away from me. The crash site has not, as of yet, been located.


If I ever forget my time as an aircraft mechanic in the military teaching that it's a bad idea to fly, things like this reinforce the lesson.


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 16, 2015)

I realized after I sent that my last post that it was on the grim side of humor. I apologize to anyone who might have known them. Sometimes gallows humor becomes a defense mechanism. Known a couple to many coworkers who aren't around anymore.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 16, 2015)

Native Air 5... they're reporting one survivor... **** i hope its not a crew i knew


----------



## exodus (Dec 16, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> What's her name again? Candy?


That's not how you spell her na...  Oh. Not her. 


Last night almost got interesting. Cancelled enroute by SO though, so nothing actually happened.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 16, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> SUPERIOR, AZ - A search and rescue mission is underway for a medical helicopter that crashed 20 miles east of Apache Junction.
> 
> Department of Public Safety officials said they were notified of the crash around 8 p.m.
> 
> ...



SMH, two in one week, unreal.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 16, 2015)

exodus said:


> That's not how you spell her na...  Oh. Not her.


That was my first thought too hahaha


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 16, 2015)

Native Air5. One survivor.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 16, 2015)

You shouldn't be copying and pasting the whole articles on here. I was gonna say something on this thread, but then I decided not to. I got a warning for it here before. I think the rule is something like 2-3 paragraphs is OK to quote, but no more than that. I forget what the rule/law is on it, but maybe a CL can chime in. EMTCity got in trouble for it before and we don't wanna go through the same thing they did.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 16, 2015)

Well, I wasn't able to copy and paste and thought this was important. Too late now. Sorry.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 16, 2015)

Aprz said:


> You shouldn't be copying and pasting the whole articles on here. I was gonna say something on this thread, but then I decided not to. I got a warning for it here before. I think the rule is something like 2-3 paragraphs is OK to quote, but no more than that. I forget what the rule/law is on it, but maybe a CL can chime in. EMTCity got in trouble for it before and we don't wanna go through the same thing they did.





And how is one supposed to know that? I couldn't find site rules. If it's not permitted, then they will have to delete it. I don't possess the capability to do so. I guess I'm still too new here to know the rules. I will make sure I don't repeat that "technique" in the future.


----------



## exodus (Dec 16, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> And how is one supposed to know that? I couldn't find site rules. If it's not permitted, then they will have to delete it. I don't possess the capability to do so. I guess I'm still too new here to know the rules. I will make sure I don't repeat that "technique" in the future.





http://emtlife.com/rules - Fair Use Prinicple


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 16, 2015)

http://www.12news.com/story/news/lo...copter-crash-superstition-mountains/77401588/

Heres the link to what looks like a updated story (names are released).


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 16, 2015)

exodus said:


> http://emtlife.com/rules - Fair Use Prinicple





Thank you.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 16, 2015)

Two flights of beer... followed by 2 9% beers... I'm craving pixxa now


----------



## COmedic17 (Dec 16, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Two flights of beer... followed by 2 9% beers... I'm craving pixxa now


In Colorado, all beer is around 5-9%. It's great.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 16, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Two flights of beer... followed by 2 9% beers... I'm craving pixxa now


Pizza sounds good, I know what I'm doing for dinner.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm making a glazed Cod dish for dinner courtesy of blue apron lol


----------



## exodus (Dec 16, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Two flights of beer... followed by 2 9% beers... I'm craving pixxa now


I miss beer. Too many calories.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 16, 2015)

Happiness is finishing my BS-Education, enrolling in my local college for a bachelor's in health care management, paying my wife's first semester tuition and then remembering that I did my complete paramedic refresher last year, thus removing the need to drop $400 on a refresher course this year.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 16, 2015)

If only more people in this country agreed with this line of thinking:


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 17, 2015)

Medic in the HEMS crash in Az is in stable condition.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 17, 2015)

I showed up at the airport over two hours early anticipating being able to use an airport lounge and open bar before finding this airport doesn't even have one any more. That should teach me!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 17, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> I showed up at the airport over two hours early anticipating being able to use an airport lounge and open bar before finding this airport doesn't even have one any more. That should teach me!



An airport with no bar? Blasphemy!


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 17, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> An airport with no bar? Blasphemy!


Oh, I found a bar. They insist on charging me for drinks though unlike the club I was hoping to use.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 18, 2015)

There is a Go Fund Me account for the medic that survived the crash in Az. It will be a long time before he will be able to go back to work. Message me if you want details.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 18, 2015)

Aprz said:


> You shouldn't be copying and pasting the whole articles on here. I was gonna say something on this thread, but then I decided not to. I got a warning for it here before. I think the rule is something like 2-3 paragraphs is OK to quote, but no more than that. I forget what the rule/law is on it, but maybe a CL can chime in. EMTCity got in trouble for it before and we don't wanna go through the same thing they did.



Yeah, we definitely don't want that. That was a very bad day for all of us.



ViolynEMT said:


> And how is one supposed to know that? I couldn't find site rules. If it's not permitted, then they will have to delete it. I don't possess the capability to do so. I guess I'm still too new here to know the rules. I will make sure I don't repeat that "technique" in the future.



They (the source) even posted this:


> Copyright 2015 Scripps Media, Inc. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.




No worries, I'm going to go back and make some edits. 



exodus said:


> http://emtlife.com/rules - Fair Use Prinicple



Thanks @exodus !

There's a link to our rules in the footer (bottom) of the website.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 18, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> Yeah, we definitely don't want that. That was a very bad day for all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It's already been straightened out. I've definitely got it now and promise never to do it again.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 18, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> It's already been straightened out. I've definitely got it now and promise never to do it again.


No worries.


----------



## Traumawaffles (Dec 18, 2015)

My room mate just brought a chick over and I asked her some questions, she seemed alright until I asked what she did, "I'm an ambulance person, and drive the ambulance." -blink- 

He doesn't really pick bright girls.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 18, 2015)

Traumawaffles said:


> My room mate just brought a chick over and I asked her some questions, she seemed alright until I asked what she did, "I'm an ambulance person, and drive the ambulance." -blink-
> 
> He doesn't really pick bright girls.


But aren't we all just "ambulance people, who drive the ambulance?"


----------



## Traumawaffles (Dec 18, 2015)

Shockingly I found out she was underage and lied about... well everything from having a job to buying her house and I guess crashing her invisible vehicle she never had. -blink-


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 18, 2015)

Traumawaffles said:


> Shockingly I found out she was underage and lied about... well everything from having a job to buying her house and I guess crashing her invisible vehicle she never had. -blink-


Some people... Facepalm.


----------



## Traumawaffles (Dec 18, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> But aren't we all just "ambulance people, who drive the ambulance?"





CodeBru1984 said:


> Some people... Facepalm.



Red flag number one, she had a pacifier and carried a bear.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 18, 2015)

Traumawaffles said:


> Red flag number one, she had a pacifier and carried a bear.


Well that's kinky


----------



## Traumawaffles (Dec 18, 2015)

I was so confused!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 18, 2015)

Worked a 24 at one of our more remote stations last night. Almost got skunked out on that shift, had it not been for the one and only call at 20:30.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Jim37F (Dec 18, 2015)

Dafuq? Just got a phone call that my caller id only identified as being from Texas, guy asks for "The owner of this cell phone number" I ask who it was and what was the call about, and after 20 seconds of just background noise and me asking "Hello? Hello?" they hang up


----------



## Traumawaffles (Dec 18, 2015)

Lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 18, 2015)

2/2 calls that involved a forcible entry into the house. Felt proud that I was able to pick a lock with paper clips.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 18, 2015)

The degrees of separation between provider and patient can be unexpectedly few in a small town.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 19, 2015)

Yeah for a funky cardiac patient to star the day and a trauma pt to end it!


----------



## Aprz (Dec 19, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> a funky cardiac patient


This post is useless without pictures.


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 19, 2015)

There's a pic for you. This was a legitimate street sign.


----------



## Chewy20 (Dec 19, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> 2/2 calls that involved a forcible entry into the house. Felt proud that I was able to pick a lock with paper clips.



Better man than I. I like breaking things.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 19, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Better man than I. I like breaking things.


I got the lock on the handle but not the deadbolt. We gave up and tried breaking just the lock. The lock ended up breaking the K tool. Then we ended up breaking the door down.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 19, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I got the lock on the handle but not the deadbolt. We gave up and tried breaking just the lock. The lock ended up breaking the K tool. Then we ended up breaking the door down.



Halligan bar FTW... 8 1/2 pounds of f stuff up.


----------



## Traumawaffles (Dec 19, 2015)

Just like the Kool aid man..


----------



## Chewy20 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yep. If the halligan is taken out, it's on.


----------



## exodus (Dec 19, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> 2/2 calls that involved a forcible entry into the house. Felt proud that I was able to pick a lock with paper clips.



**** yesterday. A total of 3 hours of sleep, 13 PCR's, and got 20 minutes from blythe.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 19, 2015)

My reaction where there is an opiate OD on a tv show and I don't see narcan given. On the bright side, Flashpoint marathon on Netflix allll day. This sick thing aint all bad I suppose.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 19, 2015)

New favorite quote:



teedubbyaw said:


> Not sure why everyone is off the rails when the answer is put it in the pooper. Put everything in the pooper when in doubt. Even the ET tube.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 19, 2015)

Do you inflate it too?


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 20, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> Do you inflate it too?


Speaking of kinky.


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 20, 2015)

Recently found this photo again. One of my favorites as far as being dispatched for. Read the notes in the picture. 

By the way, his Kung Fu wasn't as strong as that of the two SO deputies armed with tazers and semi-automatics.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 20, 2015)

Passenger compartment intrusion anyone?


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 20, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Not sure why everyone is off the rails when the answer is put in the pooper. Put everything in the pooper when in doubt. Even the ET tube.



Does this mean we can attach a T-piece, start a neb, and blow smoke up their ***?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 20, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 2582
> 
> 
> Passenger compartment intrusion anyone?







Just a little bit here


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 20, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> View attachment 2583
> 
> Just a little bit here



Yeah... just a little bit haha.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 20, 2015)

You sure? Kinda hard to tell there, maybe it's just a scratch caused by a parking lot shopping cart?


----------



## COmedic17 (Dec 20, 2015)

"Medic 2 dispatched to a private residence for a party who can't stop defecating."


I hate today.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 20, 2015)

I've been in this ER before, and the one company I'm testing at Tuesday serves the same area as well O.O

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/12/2...r-gun-in-hospital-emergency.html?intcmp=hpbt3



> TORRANCE, Calif. –  A man brought to a hospital after attacking police was shot to death by a Los Angeles officer in the emergency room after he swung a metal chair and grabbed for an officer's gun, authorities said.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 20, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> "Medic 2 dispatched to a private residence for a party who can't stop defecating."
> 
> 
> I hate today.


I had a dispatch for "nuclear diarrhea" a couple months ago. I became convinced of the presence of a loving EMS God when BLS cancelled me before I arrived.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 20, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> I had a dispatch for "*nuclear diarrhea*" a couple months ago. I became convinced of the presence of a loving EMS God when BLS cancelled me before I arrived.


Some of our providers CT scan darned near everything... so I sometimes wonder if our diarrhea patients would end up glowing... including the diarrhea!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 20, 2015)

I built a smoker out of a flower pot and a hot plate today. I'm gettin' it hot now and I'm going to try it out...


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 20, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> I built a smoker out of a flower pot and a hot plate today. I'm gettin' it hot now and I'm going to try it out...
> 
> View attachment 2584
> View attachment 2585



MacGyver would be proud. I was about to brag about using a nasal cannula and a 4x4 to seal a leak in the windshield last night, but your MacGyver ingenuity is way cooler than mine.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 20, 2015)

I got to spend my last day of 21 at my home gun club that I have spent who knows how many days (full 24 hour periods) at over the years. Got to see some of the old guys I grew up shooting with. Was an awesome pre-birthday. Now to find a cute girl jumping out of a birthday cake!


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 20, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Passenger compartment intrusion anyone?








Why yes, yes I can.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday, StCEMT!


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday @StCEMT


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 21, 2015)

Woohoo!!! passed all my classes this quarter!!!


----------



## Traumawaffles (Dec 21, 2015)

Why do I always have people fart when I strap them in?!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 21, 2015)

Traumawaffles said:


> Why do I always have people fart when I strap them in?!


Sh*t happens!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 21, 2015)

I just picked up Christmas Eve in the ghetto at one of the busiest stations in the valley. What the Hell is wrong with me?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 21, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I just picked up Christmas Eve in the ghetto at one of the busiest stations in the valley. What the Hell is wrong with me?



Having said that, you know it'll be quiet AF. 

Right after the Christmas Code™


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 21, 2015)

Just uh....don't wear a Santa suit. You will traumatize some child if they see Santa doing compressions because his ******* reindeer ran her over.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 21, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Having said that, you know it'll be quiet AF.
> 
> Right after the Christmas Code™



Or the GSW. There's a reason us desert rats call it the dirty.


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm betting on the GSW. Family that hate each other and see one another but a couple of times a year as the mixer for the liquor equals good times


----------



## Tigger (Dec 22, 2015)

Had an awesome time grabbing some beers and lunch with @chaz90 today!

Meeting the face behind the name is pretty rad, especially with beer.


----------



## Traumawaffles (Dec 22, 2015)

Beer is good. I like Yuengling. Beer of choice as of now.


----------



## exodus (Dec 22, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I just picked up Christmas Eve in the ghetto at one of the busiest stations in the valley. What the Hell is wrong with me?


I tried, to pick it up, but they wouldn't let me since I had to be on at 7 at 32


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 22, 2015)

exodus said:


> I tried, to pick it up, but they wouldn't let me since I had to be on at 7 at 32



Plus I was already covering for the EMT. It's not Christmas day, but I should get 8 hours of holiday pay and it should meet the requirement to work 1 holiday a year.


----------



## COmedic17 (Dec 22, 2015)

This year I worked thanksgiving, and I will be working Christmas, New Year's Eve/day. 


New Years is going to be awful with a college known for partying in my district.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 22, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> This year I worked thanksgiving, and I will be working Christmas, New Year's Eve/day.
> 
> 
> New Years is going to be awful with a college known for partying in my district.


Me too...

No college kids though.


----------



## exodus (Dec 22, 2015)

It feel awesome to have all my bills paid and still have some money left over.

In other news, I found out I'm on the ERT team, just nobody thought it was imperative for me to be notified haha.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 22, 2015)

Just passed my pre-employment written test and mapping test for the South Bay company, will be back here tomorrow morning for the lift test and skills (patient assessment) test, possibly the final interview as well.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 22, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Had an awesome time grabbing some beers and lunch with @chaz90 today!
> 
> Meeting the face behind the name is pretty rad, especially with beer.


Definitely a fun time. Thanks again Tigger!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 22, 2015)

exodus said:


> It feel awesome to have all my bills paid and still have some money left over.
> 
> In other news, I found out I'm on the ERT team, just nobody thought it was imperative for me to be notified haha.


No one really knows who is on the team until you get the phone call "hey, we are activated. I'm your strike team leader. You need to be at XYZ in 90 minutes" haha


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 22, 2015)

exodus said:


> It feel awesome to have all my bills paid and still have some money left over.
> 
> In other news, I found out I'm on the ERT team, just nobody thought it was imperative for me to be notified haha.





DesertMedic66 said:


> No one really knows who is on the team until you get the phone call "hey, we are activated. I'm your strike team leader. You need to be at XYZ in 90 minutes" haha



I've been looking to join the team. Just have no idea how to haha.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 22, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I've been looking to join the team. Just have no idea how to haha.


Talk to the sups. They should have a piece of paper for you to fill out.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 22, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> No one really knows who is on the team until you get the phone call "hey, we are activated. I'm your strike team leader. You need to be at XYZ in 90 minutes" haha


Thats so odd to me lol. But then again when i was on the DRT there were only two of us from my operation and maybe ten in the whole state on the team


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 22, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Thats so odd to me lol. But then again when i was on the DRT there were only two of us from my operation and maybe ten in the whole state on the team


When I got sent out I was the only EMT on the team. There were only a handful of medic. That's just from our division. We probably have enough for at least 5 strike teams county wide


----------



## exodus (Dec 22, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I've been looking to join the team. Just have no idea how to haha.


Talk to the old man and see if you can setup a time to come in and load up the application on one of the computers, go through, fill it out and print it out and attach all the documentation that they want. All of the certs should be archived on his computer.

I've heard you need to be FT though, but I'm not sure if it is true.


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 22, 2015)

Anyone else ever have a friend call you an a**hole for calling the cops on them, because they were talking about suicide by cop? Nope, oh well.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 22, 2015)

Saw some deer when pulling out of the driveway and came home with some 00 buck and 30-06 ammo...hoping to get some food for the freezer before I leave.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 22, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Anyone else ever have a friend call you an a**hole for calling the cops on them, because they were talking about suicide by cop? Nope, oh well.


Don't ever second guess yourself in a situation like that. You went with your gut instinct and I'm sure it was the right action.

I hope your friend realizes that in the near future.


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 22, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> Don't ever second guess yourself in a situation like that. You went with your gut instinct and I'm sure it was the right action.
> 
> I hope your friend realizes that in the near future.



I'm trying not to, althought I do have to admit I'm struggling with this. 

This all happened because my friend was mad at me because I wouldn't sell him some pain pills and thought I was lying/ playing him. He then proceeded to tell me that he was going to commit suicided, I called the cops(even though I want much help), and then about 2 hrs later the guy texts me to tell me that I ruined his life and that I was an a**hole.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 22, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> I'm trying not to, althought I do have to admit I'm struggling with this.
> 
> This all happened because my friend was mad at me because I wouldn't sell him some pain pills and thought I was lying/ playing him. He then proceeded to tell me that he was going to commit suicided, I called the cops(even though I want much help), and then about 2 hrs later the guy texts me to tell me that I ruined his life and that I was an a**hole.


You may have saved your friends life. Remember that his state of mind is messed up enough to consider a permanent solution to a temporary problem, his lashing out isn't based on rational thought.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 22, 2015)

So it's less than 3 days before Christmas, and I've done literally zero gift shopping. I have zero gifts. While I'm making significant progress towards solving it, I'm still jobless and a little broke....but I still feel bad that I don't have anything for my family  Maybe I'll just buy some giftcards?


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 22, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> You may have saved your friends life. Remember that his state of mind is messed up enough to consider a permanent solution to a temporary problem, his lashing out isn't based on rational thought.



Ok. Thank you. I just don't know why I'm having a hard with this.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 22, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Ok. Thank you. I just don't know why I'm having a hard with this.


Because you care.


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 23, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> Because you care.



Thank you everyone for being here. I appreciate it a lot


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 23, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Thank you everyone for being here. I appreciate it a lot


You did the right thing. From someone who has lost someone to suicide, you were awesome doing that


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 23, 2015)

9% each. Tired now


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 23, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> 9% each. Tired now



If I ever find myself in South Texas(?) I'm so grabbing a beer with you.


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 23, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> You did the right thing. From someone who has lost someone to suicide, you were awesome doing that



Thanks. Wish I felt awesome.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 23, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> If I ever find myself in South Texas(?) I'm so grabbing a beer with you.


Lol yep. Im on Galveston island now. I know the best places near me to get good beer


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 23, 2015)

This is the time of year that I can seem to shake off the fact that it sucks being alone.


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 23, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> This is the time of year that I can seem to shake off the fact that it sucks being alone.



Your young enough that you don't need to sweat it. If you go rushing things, you end up with some jackass that makes you regret your decisions.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 23, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> This is the time of year that I can seem to shake off the fact that it sucks being alone.


Redacted before someone yellsat me


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 23, 2015)

THIS IS ME YELLING AT TRANSPORTJOCKEY FOR NO GOOD (OR BAD) REASON WHATSOEVER!!!!


So there...


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 23, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=738071919631368


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 23, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> THIS IS ME YELLING AT TRANSPORTJOCKEY FOR NO GOOD (OR BAD) REASON WHATSOEVER!!!!
> 
> 
> So there...


Lol its not you. It's a certain member e here whose name starts with e that tends to talk out of torn to other people


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 23, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol its not you. It's a certain member e here whose name starts with e that tends to talk out of torn to other people


Not to worry... If it were me, I probably wouldn't have said what I said...


----------



## exodus (Dec 23, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> If I ever find myself in South Texas(?) I'm so grabbing a beer with you.


 
Lets take a road trip


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 23, 2015)

If any of y'all find yourself here in LA, first round is on me


----------



## COmedic17 (Dec 23, 2015)

Everyone should come to CO.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 23, 2015)

Arizona?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 23, 2015)

Southern California desert anyone?


----------



## COmedic17 (Dec 23, 2015)

Let's all go to Hawaii


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 23, 2015)

Tahiti


----------



## exodus (Dec 23, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Southern California desert anyone?


I'll come if you're buying  I'm sure desert will too!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 23, 2015)

Bakersfield? Just kidding, who'd want to come to Bakersfield.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 23, 2015)

Well, I'm headed to Palm Springs this weekend... and will be there for a few days... with a possible stop in Bakersfield for the night.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 23, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Let's all go to Hawaii


I'll let y'all know when Honolulu Fire schedules me for their PAT


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 23, 2015)

Might as well throw Missourah into the pot. We can go watch a good team play some baseball.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 23, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> Might as well throw Missourah into the pot. We can go watch a good team play some baseball.


you're right, the Dodgers do play away games on the road...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 23, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> Well, I'm headed to Palm Springs this weekend... and will be there for a few days... with a possible stop in Bakersfield for the night.


Please don't call 911 during your possible layover!


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 23, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Please don't call 911 during your possible layover!


I'd only call 911 under 2 conditions: I actually need 911 services or I'm too drunk to fish...


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 23, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Redacted before someone yellsat me


Probably for the best brother. Best of luck!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 23, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> I'd only call 911 under 2 conditions: I actually need 911 services or I'm too drunk to fish...


This I can deal with... Now if you need some recommendations on local watering holes (that is if you stop in town on your way to Palm Springs), feel free to ask.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 23, 2015)

Just gotta find an LA vs STL game then.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 23, 2015)

Taught a younger sister how to do a sledgehammer-facilitated tire change this morning. Told her, "Remember that there is no problem in this world that cannot be solved by brute force."  She immediately countered with the example of intubation. Ah, some days it's fun having a protegee.


----------



## redundantbassist (Dec 23, 2015)

Seirende said:


> "there is no problem in this world that cannot be solved by brute force."  She immediately countered with the example of intubation.


Such a concept would apply especially to intubation.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 23, 2015)

Administer Brutane PRN.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 23, 2015)

I assume that there are opportunities for training in proper dosing and administration.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 23, 2015)

Seirende said:


> I assume that there are opportunities for training in proper dosing and administration.



This much.


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 23, 2015)

Update on my friend: he contacted me about 24 hrs ago. He said that he had gone out drinking and someone must have slipped something into his drink. He says he didn't remember anything from that night and when I told him everything that had happened he seems shocked. He apologized and seems very bad about the pain he had caused me and for putting me on an emotional roller coaster


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 24, 2015)

So today was a good day. Nailed my lift test and patient assessment test, 5 min into the final interview the hiring manager said "I'll make this easy, you want a job?" And I said "Yes!" Filled out a W4 and signed my life away on a giant stack of HR paperwork  (not like I haven't done that before lol) went to the physical, drug test, back test, Hep B vaccine, and an appointment to pick up uniforms next monday as well as turn in the direct deposit form and do a TB test (otherwise if I did that today I'd have needed to come back in on Christmas to get it read lol). Start orientation a week after that (2 weeks from now), 5 days classroom, 5x 12 hr FTO shifts and I'm released into the wilds


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 24, 2015)

It's a Festivus miracle! Congratulations @Jim37F !!


----------



## Clare (Dec 24, 2015)

Wow! It's Christmas, I'd best get to sleep before Santa comes, otherwise he might not bring me that spouse I've been hoping for!


----------



## COmedic17 (Dec 24, 2015)

I never get "upset" about calls, but the one yesterday was awful. Not so much the call that's bothering me, but the smell is stuck in my nose or something. *hurl*. 


On a brighter note, my child voluntarily cleaned their room for the first time in a year without me having to do it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 24, 2015)

Houston area to El Paso/Juarez tonight!
Road trip!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Houston area to El Paso/Juarez tonight!
> Road trip!


I hate that drive


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Dec 24, 2015)

The holidays are so full of crap. I would much rather be at work right now then with my family. Merry Christmas Eve everyone!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm beyond sad tonight.


----------



## redundantbassist (Dec 24, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm beyond sad tonight.


Im sorry


----------



## Tigger (Dec 25, 2015)

I miss my family dearly and am very excited to see them the day after Christmas, it's been a long while and a part of me wishes that I could go visit them and not vice versa.

But first to survive the next 34 hours. Double time starts at midnight...


----------



## terrible one (Dec 25, 2015)

Holidays are my favorite time to be single!
Don't have to buy any significant other or her family members gifts. I suck at buying the right presents


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 25, 2015)

terrible one said:


> Holidays are my favorite time to be single!
> Don't have to buy any significant other or her family members gifts. I suck at buying the right presents


Makes plans easy when it's just yourself to plan for. But I got too admit I wouldn't mind having someone to spend the holidays with.


----------



## terrible one (Dec 25, 2015)

Ever since a buddy of mine died I haven't really enjoyed the holidays, so I chose to work them and let the family men go home.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 25, 2015)

Although it's been said many times, many ways, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 25, 2015)

My two favorite Christmas songs:


----------



## Clare (Dec 25, 2015)

terrible one said:


> Holidays are my favorite time to be single!
> Don't have to buy any significant other or her family members gifts. I suck at buying the right presents



I hate being single more than anything ever and desire nothing greater than to be in a stable long term relationship.  I am increasingly skeptical same will be realised.  Compared to singledom, whatever other problems I have pale in comparison.


----------



## cruiseforever (Dec 25, 2015)

Clare said:


> I hate being single more than anything ever and desire nothing greater than to be in a stable long term relationship.  I am increasingly skeptical same will be realised.  Compared to singledom, whatever other problems I have pale in comparison.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 25, 2015)

I hope all the single folks find someone to spend the next holiday with. There's nobody I'd rather be with than my family. 

As much as its commercial and overblown, nothing beats seeing my 2 year old daughter's face light up when she sees what Santa brought. 

Christmas is still magic when you see it through a kid's eyes.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas, EMTLifers! Hugs and handshakes all around.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas. Be safe.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas EMTLife! May those who are working today, and tonight have a safe and uneventful shift.


----------



## COmedic17 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas!

I'm working, but we will be celebrating our Christmas tomorrow.


----------



## redundantbassist (Dec 25, 2015)

Happy Anathankmas


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 25, 2015)

My spoiler free review of Star Wars: The Force Awakens is thus: WHO WANTS TO COME BACK AND SEE IT WITH ME IN IMAX 3D?! BECAUSE THIS MOVIE IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas!!!!!!  Stay safe and happy holidays!!!!!

In other news: @Jim37F - I DO!!!!!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 25, 2015)

My dog may not survive the night.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh man, V, that's tough.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 25, 2015)

Little late, but Merry Christmas yall!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 25, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> My dog may not survive the night.


I'm sorry to hear that.  May your pup be comfortable no matter the outcome.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 26, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> My dog may not survive the night.



Oh no. I'm sorry. Did you go to a vet emergency clinic?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 26, 2015)

Well, my dog is still here. I know I have to be prepared. She will be 15 in March. It's just never easy to lose a furry family member.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 26, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Well, my dog is still here. I know I have to be prepared. She will be 15 in March. It's just never easy to lose a furry family member.



Very true. Your vet can help with the decision or comfort care in the interm.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 26, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Oh no. I'm sorry. Did you go to a vet emergency clinic?


I suggested this to her as well... Seems like great minds think alike!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 26, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Very true. Your vet can help with the decision or comfort care in the interm.




I've been really proactive. Maybe even obsessive. lol I don't have any children, so she gets doted over. I guess that's why she's living so long. I just feel really bad that she was in distress and I wasn't home. What happened is that she got stuck under the Christmas tree. She's a white lab and her back legs are very weak. She tried to get off her bed and slipped somehow and ended up under the tree. By the time I got home, she had defecated and peed and was foaming at the mouth and completely exhausted. I had to drag her out from under the tree. I felt HORRIBLE. Like a bad dog parent. I have no idea how long she was under there....scared.....panicked. She was listless when I got her onto her bed. I stayed on the floor with her and finally got her to drink some water and eat something. This morning she was back to her old self. I could have cried when I woke up and saw my "old dog" back.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 26, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> My spoiler free review of Star Wars: The Force Awakens is thus: WHO WANTS TO COME BACK AND SEE IT WITH ME IN IMAX 3D?! BECAUSE THIS MOVIE IS AWESOME!!!


It really was that good... depending upon where you are and where I'm at later tonight, I might want to... for the 3rd time. Never have seen anything in 3D/IMAX...


----------



## Tigger (Dec 26, 2015)

Except for today, when you called because grandma's been coughing a lot.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 26, 2015)

So 7 slices of pizza and 2 brownies later and I'm still hungry. Time for round 2 I think.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 26, 2015)

Just dropped my mom and dad and sister (and one of their friends from church) off at the airport so they can fly to Florida for a weeklong Caribbean cruise, while I get to hold down the fort here at home, and cat sit for my sister 



CALEMT said:


> So 7 slices of pizza and 2 brownies later and I'm still hungry. Time for round 2 I think.


Funny, Papa Johns was my dinner idea after driving back from LAX I didn't want to go anywhere else other than just get off the road and home haha


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 26, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Funny, Papa Johns was my dinner idea after driving back from LAX I didn't want to go anywhere else other than just get off the road and home haha



Dominos has this St. Jude Children's Hospital special. 2 medium 1 topping pizzas, 1 cookie/brownie thingy, and a 2 liter soda for $20 ($1 goes to the hospital). I think yes!


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 26, 2015)

Well now you tell me AFTER I order haha


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 26, 2015)

Working Bakersfield Condors Hockey tonight for a little OT. Not a bad gig.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 26, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> So 7 slices of pizza and 2 brownies later and I'm still hungry. Time for round 2 I think.


"Tina, you fat lard"


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 26, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> "Tina, you fat lard"



6'1 155lbs come at me bro. Haha.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 26, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> 6'1 155lbs come at me bro. Haha.


Whatever string bean.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 26, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> Whatever string bean.



Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, I survived the first leg of the trip... resting in Bakersfield. Tomorrow, Palm Springs!


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 27, 2015)

Hmm...now that Christmas is over and it's safe to shop for ones self on Amazon again lol, should I use my gift cards to get Dubins EGK book, Lippincotts Pharmacology, or Scanlon's A&P book first?


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 27, 2015)

I've been off for 12 days, and I actually feel like I'm ready to get back to work. That might be the perfect recharge. A few awkward family dinners and days of infant nephew babysitting seems to put a positive spin on running sepsis calls out of SNFs...


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 27, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm...now that Christmas is over and it's safe to shop for ones self on Amazon again lol, should I use my gift cards to get Dubins EGK book, Lippincotts Pharmacology, or Scanlon's A&P book first?


A&P. That should always be the foundation, though I'm not familiar with Scanlon.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 27, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Scanlon's A&P book first?



Get the pop up book of human anatomy.


----------



## cruiseforever (Dec 27, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> This morning she was back to her old self. I could have cried when I woke up and saw my "old dog" back.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 27, 2015)

Our pup decided last night i was a better bed than the new one we just bought her


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 27, 2015)

@TransportJockey That looks a lot like my old roommates dog.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 27, 2015)

I think I'm fully recovered from running around Christmas Eve and Day.

Christmas Eve we went to wifey's Grandma's house and had dinner with their family. About 13 people total.

Christmas morning we went to my brother's house and had brunch with his family and my mom. Then went to my sister-in-law's brother's house for dinner. He also built three corn-hole sets. We played for about three hours and I dominated. (Jokes around this topic will get you banned.  ) After that we went to wifey's parents house to relax and exchange some gifts.

The day after Christmas was Chimpie's day. I had the place to myself so I was able to deep clean it. Both bathrooms, kitchen, four loads of laundry, finally was able to go through all the mail, completed filing old paperwork, dusted, vacuumed twice.... it was awesome!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 27, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> @TransportJockey That looks a lot like my old roommates dog.
> View attachment 2592


That she does lol. Ours is a blue heeler mix and that guy looks like he might be too.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 27, 2015)

@TransportJockey Rufus was a rescued dog so the extra mixture is unknown, but he's believed to be mostly a German Shorthaired Pointer.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 27, 2015)

Mine is a border collie/Kardashian mix.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 27, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> View attachment 2593
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok....now that is just downright creepy!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 27, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Ok....now that is just downright creepy!



She's got a new show coming out, "keeping up with the collies"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 27, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> She's got a new show coming out, "keeping up with the collies"


Are you going thru a sex change?


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 27, 2015)

"This isn't my first rodeo" is one of the most annoying phrases known to mankind. I have never heard that phrase uttered without immediately rolling my eyes. Each and every time, the person saying it completely deserved whatever correction they just received. 

Anyone else have pet peeve phrases?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 27, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> "This isn't my first rodeo" is one of the most annoying phrases known to mankind. I have never heard that phrase uttered without immediately rolling my eyes. Each and every time, the person saying it completely deserved whatever correction they just received.
> 
> Anyone else have pet peeve phrases?



I've been in this game awhile: A) This is not a game, not in my book. This is pt care and if you refer to such as a game either A) you've been a EMT since breakfast or B) you're a immature EMT and have some growing up to do.


----------



## redundantbassist (Dec 27, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> "This isn't my first rodeo" is one of the most annoying phrases known to mankind. I have never heard that phrase uttered without immediately rolling my eyes. Each and every time, the person saying it completely deserved whatever correction they just received.
> 
> Anyone else have pet peeve phrases?


I am also not a fan of Vern Gosdin.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 27, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I've been in this game awhile: A) This is not a game, not in my book. This is pt care and if you refer to such as a game either A) you've been a EMT since breakfast or B) you're a immature EMT and have some growing up to do.


Saving this phrase for when ever I work with you


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 27, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Saving this phrase for when ever I work with you



I will slap you like a redheaded stepchild.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 27, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> I am also not a fan of Vern Gosdin.


Haha, didn't know that was a song until right now.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 27, 2015)

"But, we've always done it this way..."


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 27, 2015)

"I saw it go thru the cords so it's good" when there is no EtCO2 reading and epigastric sounds


----------



## cruiseforever (Dec 27, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> "This isn't my first rodeo" is one of the most annoying phrases known to mankind. I have never heard that phrase uttered without immediately rolling my eyes. Each and every time, the person saying it completely deserved whatever correction they just received.
> 
> Anyone else have pet peeve phrases?


I've seen it all.  Nothing surprises me.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 27, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> while I get to hold down the fort here at home, and cat sit for my sister


Ronan doesn't think I'm an acceptable cat sitter at alllll.....


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 27, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Ronan doesn't think I'm an acceptable cat sitter at alllll.....




Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 27, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> Ronan doesn't think I'm an acceptable cat sitter at alllll.....




I think you're a cat sittee.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 27, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> "This isn't my first rodeo" is one of the most annoying phrases known to mankind. I have never heard that phrase uttered without immediately rolling my eyes. Each and every time, the person saying it completely deserved whatever correction they just received.
> 
> Anyone else have pet peeve phrases?


My best/one of my best...

Dude, I get that you've been doing this a long time. I know that other people have run similar calls, I just thought it was an interesting thing to talk about. I do not care that you've run six that were better than mine. Just relax. 

I'm having some people issues at work lately...


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 27, 2015)

"Living the dream!" 
"Same sh*t, different day"
... And the super chipper, overly informative ringdown.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 28, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I've been in this game awhile: A) This is not a game, not in my book. This is pt care and if you refer to such as a game either A) you've been a EMT since breakfast or B) you're a immature EMT and have some growing up to do.


It's actually mostly a game broken up by a few serious moments... And you can usually tell when it's going to be serious. 
Everyone gets their due diligence, but the job is more often customer service + logistics as opposed to true pt care... at least in the dense urban areas.


----------



## exodus (Dec 28, 2015)

I need new pants. We only have 38's here but that's just slightly too tight for me so I need a 40 for another month or so. But we have none. I've already added two holes to my belt and now it's falling down with any type of weight on it. My shirts keep all coming untucked super easy too.

Oh and I've never really works my abs / core much at all and right now my ribs f'n hurt like a mofo.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 28, 2015)

I picked up a shoeshine kit today so that I could play at professionalism. My mom saw that and said "You know I have some brushes at home."

Opa's brushes? One of the few remaining mementos of the grandfather who died a long time before I was born? You want me to actually use those?

"Yes, I think that he would be glad for you to have them."

If I may brag on my ancestor for a moment, this is a guy who joined the Resistance during the second world war, was caught and placed in a concentration camp, then forced into the German army. He surrendered at the first opportunity, spent time as a POW in the US, then went to Germany as an MP on the American side. Being a bit fed up with totalitarianism, he brought his wife and a young daughter back to the US, and lived in peace until he died of a stroke when his second daughter, my mother, was five.

We don't have many things of his. A wooden box, a Lithuanian dictionary, and his shoeshine brushes. To be given something of his is probably the greatest honor of my working life this far.

To Opa. It's an honor to be connected with you, sir. I'll try to do good by your chosen country.


----------



## cruiseforever (Dec 29, 2015)

Winter has finally arrived.  What took you so long?


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 29, 2015)

cruiseforever said:


> Winter has finally arrived.  What took you so long?


I agree.  It's currently 34 degrees here in Cali.  We are not use to it being this cold.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 29, 2015)

38 here is Phoenix. I'm loving it. I really shouldn't be living in the desert.


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hmm...Where to work?  Target? Costco? Food service...again? or join the military and then get an EMT job. So many choices and decisions.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 29, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Hmm...Where to work?  Target? Costco? Food service...again? or join the military and then get an EMT job. So many choices and decisions.


Costco is apparently a pretty damned good place to work a tually


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 29, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Hmm...Where to work?  Target? Costco? Food service...again? or join the military and then get an EMT job. So many choices and decisions.



Amazing when you put target, costco, food service and the military all in one big bag together lol


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 29, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Costco is apparently a pretty damned good place to work a tually


That's what my mom has said.  She's always said that Costco and Safeway are two jobs we should apply for.  I'm trying to figure out if I get a job before enlisting will I still have that job when I come back from basic training?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice looking *****, Jim


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 29, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> Amazing when you put target, costco, food service and the military all in one big bag together lol


Well, I'm currently working in food service.  The others are all other choices I could take.  I'm leaning toward military and then getting an EMT job. This is waiting on to see if I pass my oral board interview this sunday.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 29, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Hmm...Where to work?  Target? Costco? Food service...again? or join the military and then get an EMT job. So many choices and decisions.



Or get on with a city run EMS system.


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 29, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Or get on with a city run EMS system.


True, but I have been told that because I don't really have any EMS experience on a ambulance, I wouldn't be able to get on with 911.  So, IFT it is, when I get to that point.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 29, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> True, but I have been told that because I don't really have any EMS experience on a ambulance, I wouldn't be able to get on with 911.  So, IFT it is, when I get to that point.


There's several companies that I know of that do 911, and would hire you with no experience. Makes it easier to train you to their standards.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 29, 2015)

Duplicate post.


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 29, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> There's several companies that I know of that do 911, and would hire you with no experience. Makes it easier to train you to their standards.



Hmm ok. I have been pretty set on enlisting though and with the possibility of them having a draft for women it just might be easier to do it this way


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 29, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> True, but I have been told that because I don't really have any EMS experience on a ambulance, I wouldn't be able to get on with 911.  So, IFT it is, when I get to that point.



Austin Travis County likes to hire straight out of highschool EMT's instead of experienced EMT's/medics.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 29, 2015)

@EMT2015 considering there hasn't been a draft since like 1972 I don't think that should be a huge concern


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 29, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> @EMT2015 considering there hasn't been a draft since like 1972 I don't think that should be a huge concern



True dat!


----------



## Chewy20 (Dec 29, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Hmm ok. I have been pretty set on enlisting though and with the possibility of them having a draft for women it just might be easier to do it this way



Nothing wrong wanting to enlist. What MOS and branch are you thinking of?


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 29, 2015)

I can't wait to start didactic so I can't wait to start clinicals so I can't wait to get back into field internship so I can't wait to take the NREMT so I can't wait to get hired so I can't wait wait to start orientation so I can't wait to get back on a truck in FTO time so I can't wait to finally be released into the wilds as a practicing licensed paramagic


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 29, 2015)

EMT2015 said:


> Hmm ok. I have been pretty set on enlisting though and with the possibility of them having a draft for women it just might be easier to do it this way


I don't think you gotta worry about being drafted.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 29, 2015)

Son, there ain't no draft no more....


----------



## exodus (Dec 29, 2015)

I have no clue what to get my parents for christmas... I suck so much at gifts. You can't get something for someone who has everything...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 29, 2015)

exodus said:


> I have no clue what to get my parents for christmas... I suck so much at gifts. You can't get something for someone who has everything...


A grandson?


----------



## exodus (Dec 29, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> A grandson?



They're getting one  Well. In mid-may.

Oh that's right.

We're having a boy! His name is Killian.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 29, 2015)

Mazeltov!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 29, 2015)

exodus said:


> I have no clue what to get my parents for christmas... I suck so much at gifts. You can't get something for someone who has everything...



What about a gift certificate to a nice restaurant?  Or something along those lines.....


----------



## redundantbassist (Dec 30, 2015)

exodus said:


> I have no clue what to get my parents for christmas... I suck so much at gifts. You can't get something for someone who has everything...


I think you're a little late...


----------



## Chewy20 (Dec 30, 2015)

Anyone live out near New Orleans? If all goes well I should be moving out that way sometime in the summer.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm going to take a break from this forum. I will check back from time to time for messages in my inbox. If we're friends on FB, you can find me there. Goodbye for now.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 30, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm going to take a break from this forum. I will check back from time to time for messages in my inbox. If we're friends on FB, you can find me there. Goodbye for now.


You'll be back sooner rather than later!


----------



## Kate22 (Dec 31, 2015)

exodus said:


> They're getting one  Well. In mid-may.
> 
> Oh that's right.
> 
> We're having a boy! His name is Killian.



Congratulations!


----------



## COmedic17 (Dec 31, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm going to take a break from this forum. I will check back from time to time for messages in my inbox. If we're friends on FB, you can find me there. Goodbye for now.


I took a solid 6ish month break. It was kind of nice.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 31, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> I took a solid 6ish month break. It was kind of nice.


Same here. Got a little tired of the repetitiveness.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 31, 2015)

I have tken aeveral breaks from this forum. Tneyve all helped


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 31, 2015)

So AMR replied to my email I sent to follow up on my status after my test....and it's official, I will NOT be joining y'all anytime soon as I am not being considered for hire in any of the divisions I applied to (Irwindale, Rancho Cucamonga, and Riverside), although they helpfully noted that I am welcome to apply at other divisions -_-


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 31, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> So AMR replied to my email I sent to follow up on my status after my test....and it's official, I will NOT be joining y'all anytime soon as I am not being considered for hire in any of the divisions I applied to (Irwindale, Rancho Cucamonga, and Riverside), although they helpfully noted that I am welcome to apply at other divisions -_-


Have you tried AMR San Diego?


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 31, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm going to take a break from this forum. I will check back from time to time for messages in my inbox. If we're friends on FB, you can find me there. Goodbye for now.


Take care. You're welcome back anytime.


COmedic17 said:


> I took a solid 6ish month break. It was kind of nice.


Even the Community Leaders take breaks. It keeps us sane. Well, I mean, how sane can we really be, right?


STXmedic said:


> Same here. Got a little tired of the repetitiveness.


For me, life gets repetitive. It's one of my biggest struggles.


----------



## Gurby (Dec 31, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> For me, life gets repetitive. It's one of my biggest struggles.



The only horrible thing in life is ennui, Dorian.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm in that awkward stage of being a new hire where although I haven't even started orientation yet, my contact info is in their system so I'm getting the emails saying "We have openings! Who wants to work?" And the one I just got apparantly a lot of guys took New Years Eve and Day off because if you work today/tomorrow you'll get a raffle ticket where the winner gets to choose a PS4 or an Xbox One or an iPad Mini or a 40" LED TV or a Nomex uniform set haha. I'm sitting here reading going "Put me in coach! Put me in! Nevermind that orientation and Field Training thing!" lol


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 31, 2015)

Well, at least I got home from my vacation trip to Palm Springs... safely!


----------



## COmedic17 (Dec 31, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> I'm in that awkward stage of being a new hire where although I haven't even started orientation yet, my contact info is in their system so I'm getting the emails saying "We have openings! Who wants to work?" And the one I just got apparantly a lot of guys took New Years Eve and Day off because if you work today/tomorrow you'll get a raffle ticket where the winner gets to choose a PS4 or an Xbox One or an iPad Mini or a 40" LED TV or a Nomex uniform set haha. I'm sitting here reading going "Put me in coach! Put me in! Nevermind that orientation and Field Training thing!" lol


I'm working today, but getting off at 7pm. I feel awful for my relief. I work in a predominantly college town.... I would not be surprised if the whole city drowned in a giant a giant lake of McCormicks vodka and vomit by tomorrow morning.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 31, 2015)

I hadnt even got far into my shift and I done goofed. Welcome back to me haha


----------



## Chewy20 (Dec 31, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> I'm working today, but getting off at 7pm. I feel awful for my relief. I work in a predominantly college town.... I would not be surprised if the whole city drowned in a giant a giant lake of McCormicks vodka and vomit by tomorrow morning.



Living in a college town is brutal for EMS. Our main college has 50k+ students. They all herd to one street every weekend.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 31, 2015)

Damn. I might as well have worked tonight since everyone I know picked up a shift. Happy New Year's everyone!


----------



## Flying (Dec 31, 2015)

Same to you, enjoy the day off!


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 31, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Nothing wrong wanting to enlist. What MOS and branch are you thinking of?


I'm hoping for 68W with Army Reserves


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2015)

Figured I'd drop by and wish you all a Happy New Year!


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 31, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Figured I'd drop by and wish you all a Happy New Year!


You too Robb! Hope all is going well for you and yours.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> You too Robb! Hope all is going well for you and yours.



Thanks man! Things are going good. Actually taking a break from EMS at the moment, working for a logistics company as a warehouse manager in charge of shipping and receiving. Entertaining possibly enlisting. Got engaged! 8/20/16, Playa Mujeres, Mexico, be there or be square! Haha


----------



## Tigger (Dec 31, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Damn. I might as well have worked tonight since everyone I know picked up a shift. Happy New Year's everyone!


I feel that, I passed and now feel lazy. Just me and my roommate watching drunk history. Of course the supe was being a bit vague about what the shift was, a good miss being that it was an extra BLS "detox" ambulance. Bleh.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 31, 2015)

Well, more bad news, this time from Burbank Fire. I got the email from them earlier saying my NTN score did not meet their cutoff of 89.28. My score? A mere 1.12 points below the cutoff at 88.16 :/  Still waiting on word from Culver City if I met their cutoff for the NTN test or not.....

However, on better news side, I also got an email from the Southern Nevada Fire Consortium (one test for a bunch of So NV dept, the openings I applied for in this go around are City of Henderson, City of North Las Vegas, and Clark County), I am eligible to schedule myself to take their written test in January so yeah...


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 1, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> I'm hoping for 68W with Army Reserves



Nice! Don't count out active duty. Awesome life experience. Drill weekends in the Reserves are a waste of time haha.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 1, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Nice! Don't count out active duty. Awesome life experience. Drill weekends in the Reserves are a waste of time haha.


Well depends on if you're in a unit that actually goes out to the field and trains on drill weekends, or one that sits around the drill hall all weekend doing powerpoint classes.....And just remember both types of units exist in Active Duty, only problem is if your AD and get stuck in a powerpoint all day unit, well that's your day to day suck not just a once a month thing to put up with lol


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 1, 2016)

I broke out the last of the Christmas pie, Mythbusters is gonna blow some stuff up, posted my USS Iowa shooting it's 5in guns to FB, not a half bad NYE here lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 1, 2016)

Merry new years everyone! Spent is with Cynthia at our local corner bar/brewery. She's now trashed and im sober lol. Shes such a lightweight


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 1, 2016)

haha Mythbusters credits roll so I tune to the rockin new year ball drop thingy, literally at 11 seconds on the countdown, talk about perfect timing for the ball drop (albeit 3 hours after it actually happened lol) I'll take that as a good sign of perfect timing in this new year, Happy 2016


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 1, 2016)

I can see only 4 logical reasons to joining the military:
1- to fight (camouflage clothing is for fighting, not walking around home countries to impress people)
2- GI Bill and benefits
3- Life experience with steady paycheck
4- A career where you're guaranteed some sort of promotion/pay increase

Other than that it is just playing soldiers similar to that of a hobby


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 1, 2016)

irishboxer384 said:


> I can see only 4 logical reasons to joining the military:
> 1- to fight (camouflage clothing is for fighting, not walking around home countries to impress people)
> 2- GI Bill and benefits
> 3- Life experience with steady paycheck
> ...



You're ignorant.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 1, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Nice! Don't count out active duty. Awesome life experience. Drill weekends in the Reserves are a waste of time haha.


I haven't ruled out active duty just yet.  I'm am leaning more towards Reserves though just due to the fact that I can pursue getting my Medic.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 1, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Living in a college town is brutal for EMS. Our main college has 50k+ students. They all herd to one street every weekend.


Us too. An area called "the hill". It's where all the frat houses are.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 1, 2016)

irishboxer384 said:


> I can see only 4 logical reasons to joining the military:
> 1- to fight (camouflage clothing is for fighting, not walking around home countries to impress people)
> 2- GI Bill and benefits
> 3- Life experience with steady paycheck
> ...



"similar to that of a hobby."

How naive could you possibly be guy?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 1, 2016)

Don't call him guy, buddy.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 1, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Don't call him guy, buddy.


Don't call him buddy, guy!


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 1, 2016)

Don't call him buddy, pal!


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 1, 2016)

Call me Shirley.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 1, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Don't call him guy, buddy.



Ok, sport.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 2, 2016)

teedubbyaw said:


> You're ignorant.



ignorant of what? i guess spending the past 15 years deployed for 80% of it makes me very naive in what the military does and how it operates...but you're right being a weekend warrior is where its at...


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 2, 2016)

irishboxer384 said:


> ignorant of what? i guess spending the past 15 years deployed for 80% of it makes me very naive in what the military does and how it operates...but you're right being a weekend warrior is where its at...



80% of a 15 year career would mean you spent 12 years in country lol. You don't need to play up your career brother. Either that or you have spent the most years deployed, out of any service member by a LONG shot.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 2, 2016)

So the neighbors were slamming their doors, shaking my apt so I had to leave. Stuff like that gets on my nerves. Now I'm at Starbucks. Random posts should continue for the next hour or so.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 2, 2016)

My brain is thinking, "Why are there so many kids here? Shouldn't they be home, studying, or getting ready for bed?"

Oh, it's only 7:40pm, on a Saturday, during Christmas break. My internal calendar is clearly malfunctioning.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 2, 2016)

I've been going through boxes of my stuff left over from when we moved......back in 2013 lol Actually it's even worse, some of the boxes were first put together from when I moved after getting out of the Army in 2012.....and still others were put together to go into a self storage when I deployed, pretty sure before my Iraq deployment in 2009 and I'm just now unboxing and sorting through it all haha


----------



## Seirende (Jan 2, 2016)

It's always a difficult social situation when a customer opens the door to the dairy cooler while I'm back there stocking the shelves. Do I say hi? Will the voice from behind the sour cream freak them out? I tried hiding behind the skin milk one time and that just turned especially awkward.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 2, 2016)

Seirende said:


> It's always a difficult social situation when a customer opens the door to the dairy cooler while I'm back there stocking the shelves. Do I say hi? Will the voice from behind the sour cream freak them out? I tried hiding behind the skin milk one time and that just turned especially awkward.


It all depends on the customer. If they appear over the age of 50, I usually left them alone. Younger, I would scream "Put that back!" I miss being a teenager.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 2, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> It all depends on the customer. If they appear over the age of 50, I usually left them alone. Younger, I would scream "Put that back!" I miss being a teenager.



Haha! I might have to pick out some individuals with a sense of humor.

...I don't miss being a teenager. Relatively equal life-suckage, less opportunity and autonomy. Plus, the friendships are better in your twenties.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 2, 2016)

Seirende said:


> It's always a difficult social situation when a customer opens the door to the dairy cooler while I'm back there stocking the shelves. Do I say hi? Will the voice from behind the sour cream freak them out? I tried hiding behind the skin milk one time and that just turned especially awkward.



I would moo.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 3, 2016)

What was confusing me today. Says Accel. Junctional, but I see what looks like P waves and they aren't inverted. So что это? Sorry about the sideways image.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 3, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> So *что это*?


 Qué ?


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 3, 2016)

"What is it" in Russian.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 3, 2016)

Gotcha, figured it was Russkie but couldn't decipher much more than that


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 3, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> What was confusing me today. Says Accel. Junctional, but I see what looks like P waves and they aren't inverted. So что это? Sorry about the sideways image.


@Aprz normally has a lot of fun with 12 leads. 

I would call this NSR. I can see P waves with a corresponding QRS after it in the limb leads and the augmented leads.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 3, 2016)

Google translate bud, it is good at giving you a solid idea at the very least.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 3, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> @Aprz normally has a lot of fun with 12 leads.
> 
> I would call this NSR. I can see P waves with a corresponding QRS after it in the limb leads and the augmented leads.


Glad I wasn't seeing things then. Just wasn't seeing what the machine was reading it as, but they were so darn small most the time I was second guessing myself a bit.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 3, 2016)

Seirende said:


> Haha! I might have to pick out some individuals with a sense of humor.
> 
> ...I don't miss being a teenager. Relatively equal life-suckage, less opportunity and autonomy. Plus, the friendships are better in your twenties.


Only thing I miss about my teens and twenties is the fact that I was in so much better shape then! :/


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 3, 2016)

When you realize that Jurassic Park will be 23 years old this June!


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 3, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Gotcha, figured it was Russkie but couldn't decipher much more than that


All I can decipher is that one of those things kinda looks like a T...


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 3, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> 80% of a 15 year career would mean you spent 12 years in country lol. You don't need to play up your career brother. Either that or you have spent the most years deployed, out of any service member by a LONG shot.



Yes 8 years in a unit that was overseas back to back on training, then deployments non stop with voluntary short-notice deployments in-between and attachments to overseas counterparts, then into the contracting world...just because this line of work is beyond the realm of what you have experienced doesn't mean it isn't common in certain circles....but I was waiting on an answer to what I asked- what, regarding my previous comment was naive?


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks like Netflix will be releasing season 2 of Sirens this month. January 15 to be exact. 

Complete list of shows here:
http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/netflix-itunes-january/story?id=36034790


----------



## Fry14MN (Jan 3, 2016)

heading out the door to do some skiing with my horse! He turns 21 today so we are celebrating with some fun with friends.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jan 3, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> When you realize that Jurassic Park will be 23 years old this June!


 
Saw Star Wars 40 years ago.  I thought it was the greatest movie ever back then.  Might have to check out the new one.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 3, 2016)

Well, have my first oral board today for a dispatching job.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 3, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Well, have my first oral board today for a dispatching job.


Good luck!


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 3, 2016)

irishboxer384 said:


> Yes 8 years in a unit that was overseas back to back on training, then deployments non stop with voluntary short-notice deployments in-between and attachments to overseas counterparts, then into the contracting world...just because this line of work is beyond the realm of what you have experienced doesn't mean it isn't common in certain circles....but I was waiting on an answer to what I asked- what, regarding my previous comment was naive?



I was infantry. You don't need to try and school me on how it works. Naive due to the fact that somehow after 15 years you believe it to be a hobby. Also that people join so they can wear camo. The other points I can agree with. The hobby part is the flat out naive part thought. Would love to see what your dd214 looks like high speed.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 3, 2016)

Taking the young'uns sledding.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 3, 2016)

Peyton Manning is back!!! I've been watching the game waiting all day for this to happen. First drive, 80 yards, a TD!


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 3, 2016)

I passed my oral board so onward to the background investigation!   Big relief that today is done. 

Oh, and the Niners won at home!


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 3, 2016)

Congrats @EMT2015 !!


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 3, 2016)

Think I am going to be marathoning my 6 ER shifts so I can get back on the truck. This might suck.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 3, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> All I can decipher is that one of those things kinda looks like a T...


I was gonna say it looks a bit like "4 to 3 to" lol


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 3, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I've been going through boxes of my stuff left over from when we moved......back in 2013 lol Actually it's even worse, some of the boxes were first put together from when I moved after getting out of the Army in 2012.....and still others were put together to go into a self storage when I deployed, pretty sure before my Iraq deployment in 2009 and I'm just now unboxing and sorting through it all haha


So since I had the house to myself for a whole week and could make a bit of a mess whilst clearing these boxes out I opted for the Army-style layout. I have currently reached the point where I have emptied the worst offenders of the boxes I wanted to clear out and the floor of the house is just covered in a layer of stuff haha. Most of it is actually Army issued stuff that I can't just up and toss, though I did fill up the trash and recycling bins nicely, as well as create a decent pile of clothes for donation and miscellany stuff to give away. Unfortunately I am now also roughly 24 hours away from when I need to head to the airport to pick up the fam so that's my deadline to clear up this giant mess I've created in the process of cleaning up my mess haha. Luckily leaving for the airport tomorrow night is really my only required item, so I can stay up late tonight to repack it all in a new organized manner. Looking at it all, I do currently believe the hardest part will be decision making "should this go in the pile of stuff to be boxed up for immediate, regular use access, or can it go in the box to be in the bottom of stuff I probably wont use anytime soon?" lol


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 4, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> I was infantry. You don't need to try and school me on how it works. Naive due to the fact that somehow after 15 years you believe it to be a hobby. Also that people join so they can wear camo. The other points I can agree with. The hobby part is the flat out naive part thought. Would love to see what your dd214 looks like high speed.



'you don't need to try and school me on how it works'- you could do with learning some manners first; I didn't merely say it was a hobby- I was referring to those who don't join to 'soldier', those who don't join for the OTHER reasons I listed included...THAT is what would make it more of a hobby than a well planned and thought out career. For example, you were infantry, why not enter selection for a specialist unit, and in that unit, further yourself to the next tier etc. There is always so much more to apply oneself to in the military. So yes, when people come home from a tour lapping up the attention and overstating their role within hostile environments, eating ice cream and cheese burgers everyday before using the internet...to me it becomes a farce accepting terms like 'hero', when guys are out every night jumping from helos and kicking in doors, living on rations for 6 months. Camo uniforms ARE for fighting, not a parade ground.

Might want to try and learn to read and digest information properly before once again being rude. And Im 'ignorant', 'naive' and now sarcastic comments like 'high speed'...well Im not going to go into an internet tit for tat with you any longer as I've given enough of my time for someone clearly impolite.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 4, 2016)

Might have to print off multiple copies it seems...


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 4, 2016)

I have a 20+ year old furnace. 3 days ago it stopped working correctly. The house cooled down to 60, amazingly enough, not below that even when the outside temp was in the high 20's. My furnace uses a hot surface igniter system that also uses the HSI for the flame sensor. Apparently it was sensing enough flame to start but not enough to keep it going longer than 3 cycles of 5 minutes... Well I took a chance and repositioned the sensor and so far, so good...


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 4, 2016)

irishboxer384 said:


> I can see only 4 logical reasons to joining the military:
> 1- to fight (camouflage clothing is for fighting, not walking around home countries to impress people)
> 2- GI Bill and benefits
> 3- Life experience with steady paycheck
> ...



I would like to clarify as to why I want to join.  
1: I'm not doing it to "impress" people
2: I am doing it to protect and serve my country.
3: the life experience and a steady paycheck
4: to further myself as a person

So, I am not doing this as a "HOBBY".


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 4, 2016)

Does that make me partially illogical since my main reason isn't one of those 4?


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 4, 2016)

*Keep it civil in here.*


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 4, 2016)

In other news, the wifey and I went to a wedding last night. It was a blast.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 4, 2016)

For those that get all whiny about being called an ambulance driver, is this better?


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 4, 2016)

So this is that bulb syringe I found buried amongst my Army issued stuff that I mentioned in the chat. To me looks a little too big to be an infant size from an OB kit. Since my IFAK only contains an NPA for airway, and even if you stop the external bleeding, all the tourniquets and Quikclot won't help you save your buddy if they're drowning in their own blood or mucous or whatever, I think I will add this to my IFAK. (I wonder if maybe that was it's actual purpose somewhere years back when I first acquired it?)


----------



## Flying (Jan 4, 2016)

That bulb makes your hand look stubby.


----------



## JDub (Jan 4, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Anyone live out near New Orleans? If all goes well I should be moving out that way sometime in the summer.



I live in New Orleans. It is an awesome place. Anything you want to know?


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 4, 2016)

JDub said:


> I live in New Orleans. It is an awesome place. Anything you want to know?



What are some good towns to look within 20-30 mins? I am going to have to commute into the city 4-5 days a week.


----------



## JDub (Jan 4, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> What are some good towns to look within 20-30 mins? I am going to have to commute into the city 4-5 days a week.



A lot depends on how much you are looking to spend and what kind of residence you want. The Metairie area is really nice and pretty much as close to being in the city as you can get. That would be my first choice. Kenner is slightly farther away but also a good option. Slidell is on the northshore and more on the 30 minute end but it feels like being in a normal town and isn't as claustrophobic as the city is IMO. A lot of people like the west bank, but I don't know as much about it. Traffic is terrible here though, so if you are gonna be commuting through rush hour traffic you can expect that might be take way longer than it should. Why don't you want to live in the city? Honestly it is not as bad or expensive as most people think. Are you gonna be working for the city?


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 4, 2016)

JDub said:


> A lot depends on how much you are looking to spend and what kind of residence you want. The Metairie area is really nice and pretty much as close to being in the city as you can get. That would be my first choice. Kenner is slightly farther away but also a good option. Slidell is on the northshore and more on the 30 minute end but it feels like being in a normal town and isn't as claustrophobic as the city is IMO. A lot of people like the west bank, but I don't know as much about it. Traffic is terrible here though, so if you are gonna be commuting through rush hour traffic you can expect that might be take way longer than it should. Why don't you want to live in the city? Honestly it is not as bad or expensive as most people think. Are you gonna be working for the city?



Yeah those towns have come up a few times. I'm use to the traffic from where I live now. And am not completely against living in the city if I found a relatively quite spot. That's the biggest thing I want. Yes I will be working for the city. Appreciate the response.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 4, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> So this is that bulb syringe I found buried amongst my Army issued stuff that I mentioned in the chat. To me looks a little too big to be an infant size from an OB kit. Since my IFAK only contains an NPA for airway, and even if you stop the external bleeding, all the tourniquets and Quikclot won't help you save your buddy if they're drowning in their own blood or mucous or whatever, I think I will add this to my IFAK. (I wonder if maybe that was it's actual purpose somewhere years back when I first acquired it?)


Everyone knows that this is the best portable suction.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 4, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Yes I will be working for the city.


Are we going to see you on an episode of Nightwatch sometime?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 5, 2016)

Or will you be carrying a gun?


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 5, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Are we going to see you on an episode of Nightwatch sometime?



What @STXmedic said.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 5, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> What @STXmedic said.


Chewy with handcuffs... I now have a reason to visit New Orleans.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 5, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Or will you be carrying a gun?





Chewy20 said:


> What @STXmedic said.


 Well a few of those guys DO end up on that show haha  But cool, should be a pretty good gig


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 5, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Chewy with handcuffs... I now have a reason to visit New Orleans.



See you there! Haha



Jim37F said:


> Well a few of those guys DO end up on that show haha  But cool, should be a pretty good gig



Haha true I'd rather fly below the radar!


----------



## Rhonda (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice! When you are in town let me know and I'll take you out for a beer. 



Jim37F said:


> Well, more bad news, this time from Burbank Fire. I got the email from them earlier saying my NTN score did not meet their cutoff of 89.28. My score? A mere 1.12 points below the cutoff at 88.16 :/  Still waiting on word from Culver City if I met their cutoff for the NTN test or not.....
> 
> However, on better news side, I also got an email from the Southern Nevada Fire Consortium (one test for a bunch of So NV dept, the openings I applied for in this go around are City of Henderson, City of North Las Vegas, and Clark County), I am eligible to schedule myself to take their written test in January so yeah...


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 5, 2016)

Well, apparently, I'm on the highly qualified list for this dispatcher job and their pushing to hire me as soon as my background check is done.  Oh, and the whole police department is talking about me.  #justbeingme


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 5, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Well, apparently, I'm on the highly qualified list for this dispatcher job and their pushing to hire me as soon as my background check is done.  Oh, and the whole police department is talking about me.  #justbeingme


Nice job! Thats a very respectable and rewarding career.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 5, 2016)

I was dispatched to a woman with back pain earlier today. I groaned a little (maybe a lot) inwardly, because ALS Charlie level back pain calls always seem to be nonsense, and I don't even find myself medicating them a lot of the time. 

Wouldn't you know the poor patient suffers from Marfan's Syndrome, has a diagnosed ascending and descending thoracic aortic aneurysm that has torn in the past, underwent an aortic graft at a large teaching hospital two months ago, and is currently complaining of a severe "tearing" pain in between her shoulder blades? Yeah, I puckered a little bit. Nicest lady ever too. We calmed her down a little, got her pain  and blood pressure well under control with some fentanyl, and took a nice easy ride to the hospital. 

She was a textbook Marfan's case. I know a bit about Marfan's, but I can't say I've had any other patients with it that I know of. I don't know the results of her findings or if it was even related to her aneurysm, but still an interesting call and a lady I'm glad I could at least make feel better.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 5, 2016)

So day 1 of orientation at the new company complete. Spent the day in classroom reading the employee manual going over uniform standards, attendance and punctuality, roles and responsibilities and station duties, response times, HIPAA, usual boilerplate stuff. But they fed us pizza, and it's going to be a lot less "rookie firefighter" treatment than at my last FD. Tomorrow is all mapping and shadowing dispatch (which will be a first, none of my previous jobs did they ever really have any EMTs just allowed to hang out in there). Heck they even want us listening in to an online scanner of our dispatch as "homework" just to get familiar with how everything is relayed on air.


----------



## JDub (Jan 6, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Yeah those towns have come up a few times. I'm use to the traffic from where I live now. And am not completely against living in the city if I found a relatively quite spot. That's the biggest thing I want. Yes I will be working for the city. Appreciate the response.



If you want quiet then I recommend Metairie. Unless you are more of a country person and then I might recommend the Belle Chasse area on the West Bank. You can find safe and affordable in the city, but I don't feel like you will really find many quiet areas unless you can afford to live in the Lakeview area.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 6, 2016)

JDub said:


> If you want quiet then I recommend Metairie. Unless you are more of a country person and then I might recommend the Belle Chasse area on the West Bank. You can find safe and affordable in the city, but I don't feel like you will really find many quiet areas unless you can afford to live in the Lakeview area.



Thanks for the info. I will start to do some digging tonight probably. But is there decent amount of land for sale in belle chasse?


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 6, 2016)

Man. Just worked a cardiac arrest where the elderly mother tried to roll her unresponsive daughter over for 20 minutes because she panicked, didn't remember to call 911/couldn't find the phone, and didn't want to wake her son in law up. Poor lady. Sometimes all the public education in the world doesn't make it to the right people.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 6, 2016)

Ok......I just got an email from LA City, it doesn't explicitly word it that I have passed backgrounds, BUT it does say "Congratulations, you are currently a candidate in the Los Angeles Fire Department selection process..." and goes on to talk about reading attached flier on advice for nutrition, weight and body fat.....oh and the medical and psychological exam which is the next step in the process after the backgrounds........so I'm starting to get very cautiously excited (here's hoping it's not just a "hey, we still have you on file somewhere.......")


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 6, 2016)

I start school for Bachelor's Degree #2 on Monday, this time in health care management. By the end of my benefits in 2018, I'll have degrees in paramedicine, education and business management, and may be able to expand on those furthermore. I wish the masters program I wanted at U of H was open, but moving from Oklahoma made it more challenging to get in than I wanted and it's more for primary-ed teachers than would-be professors. 

Maybe I can drop fifty pounds and go back into the Army as an officer lol.

Of course, this job I have now is freaking awesome... $20 an hour, paid health, great community and environment, 911 and IFT....leaving would suck.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 7, 2016)

Got to have dinner with one of my sisters and play some cards against humanity. Nice way to spend the evening before we have to go all out in medic again, January is going to be an *** kicker.


----------



## terrible one (Jan 8, 2016)

Today didn't start off well. I just got a phone call that a close friend and mentor of mine died unexpectedly. Really bummed now.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 8, 2016)

terrible one said:


> Today didn't start off well. I just got a phone call that a close friend and mentor of mine died unexpectedly. Really bummed now.


Oh, no.  I'm really sorry to hear that.  Just remember that we are here for you if you need anyone to talk to.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 9, 2016)

Hoping ER round 2 goes a bit better Sunday, today just plain sucked. Had some awesome Nurses that I learned from at least.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 9, 2016)

They need to put the port where you plug in your phone to charge it up somewhere other than the bottom sothat way I don't mess up the plug itself when laying in bed (or heck even just sitting down in a chair) and I go to rest the phone on something..


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 9, 2016)

My old droid had a left side port.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 10, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> They need to put the port where you plug in your phone to charge it up somewhere other than the bottom sothat way I don't mess up the plug itself when laying in bed (or heck even just sitting down in a chair) and I go to rest the phone on something..


Ports used to be on the side (see above) and some phones even had them on top. I scratched my head the day the industry said, "Let's always put them on the bottom."


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 10, 2016)

I miss my phone with side port charging. The girlfriend needs it as she keeps killing lightning cords for her iphone lol


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 10, 2016)

Well, we are officially 27 days a way from the Super Bowl and the NFL has yet to tell our medical organization who's been cleared to work.  Even the guys who've been running RockMed at Levi's since it open are still waiting to hear.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 10, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Well, we are officially 27 days a way from the Super Bowl and the NFL has yet to tell our medical organization who's been cleared to work.  Even the guys who've been running RockMed at Levi's since it open are still waiting to hear.


As a volunteer agency, does RockMed still cover something like the Super Bowl?

Honestly, it's shocking to me that a volunteer agency provides primary stadium medical coverage at any NFL game, but even more for an event like the Super Bowl. With the amount of money and resources in an organization like the NFL, I would imagine they would contract with another agency for medical coverage. I guess nothing is impossible, but I feel like planning for the increased demand and crowds of Super Bowl medicine would have needed to begin a while ago.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 10, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> As a volunteer agency, does RockMed still cover something like the Super Bowl?
> 
> Honestly, it's shocking to me that a volunteer agency provides primary stadium medical coverage at any NFL game, but even more for an event like the Super Bowl. With the amount of money and resources in an organization like the NFL, I would imagine they would contract with another agency for medical coverage. I guess nothing is impossible, but I feel like planning for the increased demand and crowds of Super Bowl medicine would have needed to begin a while ago.



Yup.  RockMed is working the Super Bowl.  Oh trust me, our head guys have been planning since it was announced that Levi's was going to be hosting the Super Bowl.  The question that is lingering is who's been cleared to work?  Apparently, our background checks aren't finished yet.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 10, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> With the amount of money and resources in an organization like the NFL, I would imagine they would contract with another agency for medical coverage


That's exactly what my dad says about Levi's.


----------



## Traumawaffles (Jan 10, 2016)

Someone brought a huge container of butter cookies. Those monsters.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't believe it is Rockmed only. At Candlestick, it was ProTransport-1 too. Before ProTransport-1, it was King American Ambulance. They would pair up with Rockmed folks. At Levi, I think they pair up with the 911 provider County Ambulance (operated by Rural/Metro).


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 11, 2016)

No work today. Just have to spend it studying....


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 11, 2016)

Aprz said:


> I don't believe it is Rockmed only. At Candlestick, it was ProTransport-1 too. Before ProTransport-1, it was King American Ambulance. They would pair up with Rockmed folks. At Levi, I think they pair up with the 911 provider County Ambulance (operated by Rural/Metro).


This is correct.  We provided the medical care for the whole stadium, but we do have Rural/Metro wandering around along with county fire.  All Rural/Metro really does for us is transport patients to the hospital if needed.  So, not only does RockMed provide event medial services, but there is an EMT at Levi's 7 days a week.  I'm trying to get that job, because the EMT gets paid living wages which is $14.75 (somewhere in that range).


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 11, 2016)

Traumawaffles said:


> Someone brought a huge container of butter cookies. Those monsters.


Are you sure it's not sewing supplies?


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 11, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Are you sure it's not sewing supplies?


It's always sewing supplies!!!  My grandmother likes to put pens in the See's candy boxes.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 11, 2016)

Has anyone else had trouble with keeping their eyeglasses on their face during chest compressions? Mine like to bounce down my nose.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 11, 2016)

Seirende said:


> Has anyone else had trouble with keeping their eyeglasses on their face during chest compressions? Mine like to bounce down my nose.


http://www.nerdwax.com/ - as seen on Shark Tank


----------



## Seirende (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for the tip, Chimpie, looks like an ideal solution.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 11, 2016)

Seirende said:


> Has anyone else had trouble with keeping their eyeglasses on their face during chest compressions? Mine like to bounce down my nose.



Yeah. A LUCAS will fix that.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 11, 2016)

Seirende said:


> Has anyone else had trouble with keeping their eyeglasses on their face during chest compressions? Mine like to bounce down my nose.


Not as annoying as accidentally leaving your steth around your neck during compressions...


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 11, 2016)

Just finished new hire orientation today. We were assigned our FTOs earlier, and will be working their next assigned shift, so if you were assigned an FTO who is on tomorrow, you're coming back in to work tomorrow, somehow I got assigned an FTO who's next shift (and therefore mine) isn't for another 5 days. So I got a whole week to kill lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 11, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Yeah. A Couple of hose monkeys will fix that.



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 11, 2016)

2 week vacation is over.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 11, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Yeah. A LUCAS will fix that.


Yes. He can figure out just how to do that...


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 12, 2016)

I cringe a little bit when my partner tells a 40 year old with obviously musculoskeletal back and chest pain that he "strongly recommends" transport to the ED via ambulance since "he might die." The guy tried to do the right thing and ask if he could follow up with his PCP instead! Those kind of fear based tactics to convince patients to agree to transport should have been left behind in the 90s.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 12, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> I cringe a little bit when my partner tells a 40 year old with obviously musculoskeletal back and chest pain that he "strongly recommends" transport to the ED via ambulance since "he might die." The guy tried to do the right thing and ask if he could follow up with his PCP instead! Those kind of fear based tactics to convince patients to agree to transport should have been left behind in the 90s.



Well I don't know about you, but I don't have a CT scanner in my ambulance......


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 12, 2016)

Remi said:


> Well I don't know about you, but I don't have a CT scanner in my ambulance......



I see your point also but saying the words to a patient 'you might die' surely you don't agree with?


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 12, 2016)

Remi said:


> Well I don't know about you, but I don't have a CT scanner in my ambulance......


I left my x-ray goggles at home too. I'm not a doctor, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 12, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> I left my x-ray goggles at home too. I'm not a doctor, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night.


That's right - we can't diagnose, anyway.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 12, 2016)

I am becoming more and more convinced that Tower Week from the US Army Airborne School needs to be added to civilian driver license courses so when people see the green light they actually let off the brake and drive through it (after being conditioned that hesitating longer than a second or two gets an irate Jumpmaster's boot up your 4th point of contact) rather than this 10 sec per car wait to lift of the brake when the guy in front of you starts driving away, that's how you end up with only 3 or 4 cars making it through the green and leaving people like me who REALLY need to take a $!t sitting and waiting on every friggin light


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 12, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I am becoming more and more convinced that Tower Week from the US Army Airborne School needs to be added to civilian driver license courses so when people see the green light they actually let off the brake and drive through it (after being conditioned that hesitating longer than a second or two gets an irate Jumpmaster's boot up your 4th point of contact) rather than this 10 sec per car wait to lift of the brake when the guy in front of you starts driving away, that's how you end up with only 3 or 4 cars making it through the green and leaving people like me who REALLY need to take a $!t sitting and waiting on every friggin light



So you're the dude that keeps honking at me


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 12, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> So you're the dude that keeps honking at me


Only if you were the guy fiddling around with something in his center console (maybe front passenger seat) like 5 seconds after the light changed whilst being the first vehicle in line at the intersection  Or the guy who was driving down the exit only lane on the freeway then stopping in said lane to try to merge back onto the standing still freeway at the last second lol Though the one that really takes the cake is the person looking to turn left out of the side street onto the main road I was on, looking at traffic coming from that direction but not at me when he pulled out in front of me forcing me (and the guy in the other lane btw) to slam our brakes to avoid a t-bone collision.........Yikes I used my horn today more than I've probably used it all last year  I swear I normally just mutter under my breath!


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 12, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Only if you were the guy fiddling around with something in his center console (maybe front passenger seat) like 5 seconds after the light changed whilst being the first vehicle in line at the intersection  Or the guy who was driving down the exit only lane on the freeway then stopping in said lane to try to merge back onto the standing still freeway at the last second lol Though the one that really takes the cake is the person looking to turn left out of the side street onto the main road I was on, looking at traffic coming from that direction but not at me when he pulled out in front of me forcing me (and the guy in the other lane btw) to slam our brakes to avoid a t-bone collision.........Yikes I used my horn today more than I've probably used it all last year  I swear I normally just mutter under my breath!



Work one day with me while driving code 3 and I'll expand your vocabulary tremendously.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 12, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Work one day with me while driving code 3 and I'll expand your vocabulary tremendously.


Challenge accepted. I've got a decent vocabulary, but I am willing to learn some left coast stuff. 
Good times will be had.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 13, 2016)

Sinus infection makes me want to clean out my sinuses with a rusty spoon... it might hurt less.


----------



## CANMAN (Jan 13, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Sinus infection makes me want to clean out my sinuses with a rusty spoon... it might hurt less.



I feel your pain, literally, and raise you a nasty case of strep throat  Been down and out for three days....


----------



## MrJones (Jan 13, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I am becoming more and more convinced that Tower Week from the US Army Airborne School needs to be added to civilian driver license courses so when people see the green light they actually let off the brake and drive through it (after being conditioned that hesitating longer than a second or two gets an irate Jumpmaster's boot up your 4th point of contact) rather than this 10 sec per car wait to lift of the brake when the guy in front of you starts driving away, that's how you end up with only 3 or 4 cars making it through the green and leaving people like me who REALLY need to take a $!t sitting and waiting on every friggin light



Tower week. Meh. Avoided that particular goat rope thanks to high winds. Didn't hurt my feelings in the least.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 13, 2016)

MrJones said:


> Tower week. Meh. Avoided that particular goat rope thanks to high winds. Didn't hurt my feelings in the least.


Ground Week, where the men are separated from the boys, Tower Week, where the fools are separated from the men, Jump Week, us fools jump out of perfectly good airplanes 

(Though I still counter that since it's Air Force aircraft they aren't "perfectly good" especially after I've personally witnessed an AF bird crash whilst attempting to land! lol)


----------



## Seirende (Jan 13, 2016)

My car has a slow leak in its brake line. Drove a few miles too far before adding fluid this time, so now I'm stuck at a gas station waiting for my brother to bring wrenches so that we can bleed the line. On one of the coldest days of the year.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 13, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Ground Week, where the men are separated from the boys, Tower Week, where the fools are separated from the men, Jump Week, us fools jump out of perfectly good airplanes
> 
> (Though I still counter that since it's Air Force aircraft they aren't "perfectly good" especially after I've personally witnessed an AF bird crash whilst attempting to land! lol)


They have to fund those super fancy barracks and meals somehow.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 13, 2016)

Apparently the guy who "helped" me replace the brake setup is coming too. That should make it easier.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 13, 2016)

The desire to run is about 0 when the there is still areas with snow on the ground.....


----------



## Seirende (Jan 13, 2016)

Was able to bleed the line with only YouTube instruction.  Apparently, I'm a mechanical girl, at least according to a bystander. Either he was surprised that I have ruby lips AND car skills or he caught sight of the windup key sticking out of my back.

Then, I forgot to replace the reservoir cap (I didn't say that my skills were very impressive) and ended up bleeding the line again in a friend's driveway after another friend brought another container of brake fluid. Problem solving, camaraderie, fresh baked goods, what more could you ask for in a night?


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 13, 2016)

Seirende said:


> Problem solving, camaraderie, fresh baked goods, what more could you ask for in a night?


Tacos......most certainly tacos....


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 13, 2016)

Seirende said:


> Was able to bleed the line with only YouTube instruction.  Apparently, I'm a mechanical girl, at least according to a bystander. Either he was surprised that I have ruby lips AND car skills or he caught sight of the windup key sticking out of my back.
> 
> Then, I forgot to replace the reservoir cap (I didn't say that my skills were very impressive) and ended up bleeding the line again in a friend's driveway after another friend brought another container of brake fluid. Problem solving, camaraderie, fresh baked goods, what more could you ask for in a night?



I can barely bleed the brakes on my mountain bike let alone a freaking car.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 14, 2016)

RIP Severus Snape.
Actor Alan Rickman passed away at age 69.
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-35313604


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 14, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> RIP Severus Snape.
> Actor Alan Rickman passed away at age 69.
> http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-35313604


RIP.  You will forever be missed.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 14, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> RIP.  You will forever be missed.


Yippee-kay-yay, muthaf*cka


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 14, 2016)

I have come to the realization that I have "created" what I imagine most of you to look like / behave like in my head, and if I ever met any of you and it was different then what I pictured in my head- I would be disappointed.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 14, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> I have come to the realization that I have "created" what I imagine most of you to look like / behave like in my head, and if I ever met any of you and it was different then what I pictured in my head- I would be disappointed.



Do I look like Jessica Alba?


----------



## MrJones (Jan 14, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> I have come to the realization that I have "created" what I imagine most of you to look like / behave like in my head, and if I ever met any of you and it was different then what I pictured in my head- I would be disappointed.


No worries - I look just like my avatar.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jan 14, 2016)

Took my NREMT-P this morning, test locked me out at 80 questions. Feeling optimistic, or I'm way stoopider than I think...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 14, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Took my NREMT-P this morning, test locked me out at 80 questions. Feeling optimistic, or I'm way stoopider than I think...


I've got money on the latter  Lol good luck! Let us know later today when you find out


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 14, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> I have come to the realization that I have "created" what I imagine most of you to look like / behave like in my head, and if I ever met any of you and it was different then what I pictured in my head- I would be disappointed.



I'm still an a** in person.


----------



## RScott (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 14, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> I have come to the realization that I have "created" what I imagine most of you to look like / behave like in my head, and if I ever met any of you and it was different then what I pictured in my head- I would be disappointed.


I'm curious to know what you have created for me?


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 14, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> I have come to the realization that I have "created" what I imagine most of you to look like / behave like in my head, and if I ever met any of you and it was different then what I pictured in my head- I would be disappointed.





EMT2015 said:


> I'm curious to know what you have created for me?


Same here haha


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 14, 2016)

Well I've posted an image of me on here recently so....


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 14, 2016)

When you spend 2 hours meticulously detailing your truck only to remember that you're taking it up to the snow this weekend...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 14, 2016)

HEMS spotting again lol


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 14, 2016)

teedubbyaw said:


> Do I look like Jessica Alba?


I was thinking more like Megan Fox.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 14, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> I'm curious to know what you have created for me?


I feel like you probably have hellacious ADHD, drive around in a sporty little car, and have your nails done. You may or may not listen to nickelback. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 14, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> I was thinking more like Rosie O'Donnell.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 14, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Same here haha


I bet you drive a jeep with cargo netting, and a jack bolted to the hood that we all know your never going to use.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 14, 2016)

Now im curious about me lol


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 14, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Fixed it for you.


Touché'.
Your a bigger d*ck then I am. 



I like you.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 14, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Touché'.
> Your a bigger d*ck then I am.
> 
> 
> ...



Takes one to know one . I knew there was something about you that I liked.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 14, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> . I knew there was something about you that I liked.



It's probably the giant black hole I have where normal people have souls.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 14, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> It's probably the giant black hole I have where normal people have souls.



I sold my soul when I first got my EMT cert. I thought it was a requirement but apparently not.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 14, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Now im curious about me lol


----------



## Seirende (Jan 14, 2016)

Alright, I give in. What does my internet ego seem like to others?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 14, 2016)

Lol not too far off


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 14, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol not too far off


Im a pro


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 14, 2016)

What about me?


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 14, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol not too far off



Hows your CPR skills?


----------



## Seirende (Jan 14, 2016)

I pretty much imagine that people look like their avatars. Thought that @akflightmedic was a young lady for a few weeks.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 14, 2016)

Seirende said:


> I pretty much imagine that people look like their avatars. Thought that @akflightmedic was a young lady for a few weeks.


So I am a deceased raccoon?


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 14, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> I have come to the realization that I have "created" what I imagine most of you to look like / behave like in my head, and if I ever met any of you and it was different then what I pictured in my head- I would be disappointed.


What about yours truely?


----------



## Seirende (Jan 14, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> So I am a deceased raccoon?



Certainly a festive one.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 14, 2016)

It was weird when @Flying went from a sloth to Riker.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 14, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> What about yours truely?


like Spencer Reid from criminal minds. Except more moody.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 14, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> like Spencer Reid from criminal minds. Except more moody.


Not gonna lie... that has some accuracy to it.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 14, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> Not gonna lie... that has some accuracy to it.


Like I said, pro.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 14, 2016)

Just google "Bro" and that's pretty much me. Google "Brodozer" and that's pretty accurate for my truck....


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 14, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Just google "Bro" and that's pretty much me. Google "Brodozer" and that's pretty accurate for my truck....


I feel that what I found is an absolutely flawless description of you.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 14, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> I feel that what I found is an absolutely flawless description of you.
> View attachment 2627
> View attachment 2628


Spot on


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 14, 2016)

I just got offered an amazing job in Portland.

Now, just have to talk my wife into moving. Again.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 14, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I just got offered an amazing job in Portland.
> 
> Now, just have to talk my wife into moving. Again.


Do you want to die? Lol


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 14, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> I feel like you probably have hellacious ADHD, drive around in a sporty little car, and have your nails done. You may or may not listen to nickelback. I haven't decided yet.


Well, I do have a little bit of ADHD, don't have a sporty car, and I for sure DO NOT do my nails.  I do listen to nickelback.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 14, 2016)

Well, guess I won't be working the superbowl.  I'm on the backup list.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 14, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Do you want to die? Lol



I guess. I just told her about it. She actually is kind of excited about the possibility. If you've never been, Portland is 100% awesome.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 14, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Just google "Bro" and that's pretty much me. Google "Brodozer" and that's pretty accurate for my truck....



This is more like you:





Oh and your truck is not the "Brodozer" its The Compensator 9000.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 14, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I just got offered an amazing job in Portland.
> 
> Now, just have to talk my wife into moving. Again.


If I ever move, I think I I need to try the PNW. At least a vacation is in order.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 14, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Oh and your truck is not the "Brodozer" its The Compensator 9000.




This my immediate thought whenever I see someone driving a truck with an unecessary lift kit.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 14, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I just got offered an amazing job in Portland.
> 
> Now, just have to talk my wife into moving. Again.


It's beautiful there. I have a ton of family in the area 

I hope you like rain though.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 14, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I guess. I just told her about it. She actually is kind of excited about the possibility. If you've never been, Portland is 100% awesome.


In that case, congrats! I need a few more years, or a degree, before I can even start to think about Oregon as a possible choice


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 14, 2016)

It's amazing there. I'm actually really excited about beer. And Powell's books. And voodoo donuts. I lived in Seattle for years, so I know all about PNW rain.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 14, 2016)

I wouldn't mind Oregon, but I love where I am now.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 14, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> It's amazing there. I'm actually really excited about beer.



I've never been there and I'm already sold on living there.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm glad I live in a "beer" state. Breweries everywhere.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 14, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> This my immediate thought whenever I see someone driving a truck with an unecessary lift kit.


There is no such thing as an unnecessary lift kit


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 14, 2016)

I am just amazed at how many people do not recognize my profile pic for what it was and where it came from.

If I had to post a pic of what I most look like....just think The Dude.

And if you don't get that, then get the hell out of here and quit pissing on my rug.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 14, 2016)

Well, after mapping out the next 2/3 school quarters, it looks like I should be able to get my A.S degree by the end of the summer...that's if everything goes according to plan and my transcripts from my other school go through.  I would be a full time student and I'm trying to get it done before I possible start the dispatcher academy.  Hmm..I wonder where I can fit a vacation into all of this madness?


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 14, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> And if you don't get that, then get the hell out of here and quit pissing on my rug.



Well thats just like... your opinion man...


----------



## Flying (Jan 15, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Well, after mapping out the next 2/3 school quarters, it looks like I should be able to get my A.S degree by the end of the summer...that's if everything goes according to plan and my transcripts from my other school go through.  I would be a full time student and I'm trying to get it done before I possible start the dispatcher academy.  Hmm..I wonder where I can fit a vacation into all of this madness?


yuh dont


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 15, 2016)

Flying said:


> yuh dont


Yeah, it's looking like it. I could go on one but I would have to do it before April 4th.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 15, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> There is no such thing as an unnecessary lift kit


Not if your packing 4 inches.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 15, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Not if your packing 4 inches.



In Deserts case they don't call it the angry inch for nothing.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 15, 2016)

They sell medications to *help* remedy that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 15, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Not if your packing 4 inches.


A whole 4? Thanks for the compliment and optimism


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 15, 2016)

Since my new job doesn't use GPS and relies solely on us being able to use our Thomas Guide (map book of the area), we are also required to "personalize" ours and when I show up to training, I need little post it note flags marking the location of each of our ambulance stations, hospitals, local fire stations and to mark each posting location as we get them....not toooooo terribly crazy....except there's like 50 million county fire stations, I'm running out of room on the edges of my book to add more flags and I barely have a third of them marked (after running out of flags!)


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 15, 2016)

I miss thomas books.  They dont make them for the PNW anymore.  Luckilly I still have my personal one but I will never bring it to work for fear of a supervisor claiming it is theirs.

On another note.  Interview with one of my top three agencies at the end of this month!


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 15, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> I am just amazed at how many people do not recognize my profile pic for what it was and where it came from.
> 
> If I had to post a pic of what I most look like....just think The Dude.
> 
> And if you don't get that, then get the hell out of here and quit pissing on my rug.



Have you seen her now? Fugly.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 15, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> I miss thomas books.  They dont make them for the PNW anymore.  Luckilly I still have my personal one but I will never bring it to work for fear of a supervisor claiming it is theirs.
> 
> On another note.  Interview with one of my top three agencies at the end of this month!



I had a fully laminated King/Pierce/Snohomish County Thomas Guide. It was awesome... you could write in it with a sharpie, then wipe it clean with an alcohol prep. I think I tossed it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 15, 2016)

All of our units have laminated Thomas guides in them. I honestly don't remember the last time I touched it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 15, 2016)

I also worked for a service where you weren't allowed to touch a GPS, because the owner didn't trust them. It was a Thomas Guide and area knowledge. (I used my own GPS all the time and always got complimented on my mapping skills).


----------



## exodus (Jan 15, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> All of our units have laminated Thomas guides in them. I honestly don't remember the last time I touched it.



I think we have a thomas guide in ours...We also through it on our google maps turn by turn to get is in.  Need it in the SW corner of PGA West lol.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 15, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I had a fully laminated King/Pierce/Snohomish County Thomas Guide. It was awesome... you could write in it with a sharpie, then wipe it clean with an alcohol prep. I think I tossed it.





DesertMedic66 said:


> All of our units have laminated Thomas guides in them. I honestly don't remember the last time I touched it.


Yeah mine is a big heavy duty laminated version I bought a few years back when I first got hired and thought I'd be using it then lol. It's nice and I got lots of compliments on it while everyone else was trying not to accidentally rip their paper copies during the map test haha 


DEmedic said:


> I also worked for a service where you weren't allowed to touch a GPS, because the owner didn't trust them. It was a Thomas Guide and area knowledge. (I used my own GPS all the time and always got complimented on my mapping skills).


yeah that's the quoted logic here. Apparently they are looking into GPS systems but haven't found one they like due to none being programmed to ignore regular driving rules and going straight to the call whilst traveling code 3..

Whilst shadowing dispatch we saw a unit start going in the almost completely opposite direction of the call, which when the crew was asked where they were going they said they were going to address way (while the actual call was address avenue) which the dispatcher told us was evidence they simply threw the address into Google maps on their phone instead of using the Thomas Guide...but in my head if you're liable to make that kind of mistake, the book won't help you that much, other than they give you the map page and grid when dispatched. So..I'm thinking I'll use the book to do what I need to to pass training and get into the field, then probably  (if my partner doesn't throw a hissy fit about it lol) use my gps, just confirming the location matches both maps and the given page number/grid lol


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jan 15, 2016)

I've been compulsively checking the NREMT website every half hour or so since testing yesterday, and on the way into work saw that I ****ing passed!!!


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 15, 2016)

wellp, I'm about to hit the road, and pass through half of this forums desert areas enroute to Vegas once again for a fire test, though this time it's actually for Vegas area dept's not LA area dept's like last time lol


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 15, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> I've been compulsively checking the NREMT website every half hour or so since testing yesterday, and on the way into work saw that I ****ing passed!!!


WOOHOO!!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 15, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> I've been compulsively checking the NREMT website every half hour or so since testing yesterday, and on the way into work saw that I ****ing passed!!!


Congrats!


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 15, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> I've been compulsively checking the NREMT website every half hour or so since testing yesterday, and on the way into work saw that I ****ing passed!!!


Outstanding work! Now go forth and apply pulse oximetry in confidence without being accompanied by ALS


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 15, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> Outstanding work! Now go forth and apply pulse oximetry in confidence without being accompanied by ALS



And ask the EMT's to get a blood sugar.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 15, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> I have come to the realization that I have "created" what I imagine most of you to look like / behave like in my head, and if I ever met any of you and it was different then what I pictured in my head- I would be disappointed.


I'm curious to see what you've created for me despite my lack of avatar.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 15, 2016)

(+) Hopefully this year we will be getting new ANSI jackets, video laryngoscopes, mutual aid radios, a refurbished ambulance, and new AHA training materials.

(-) All of those are separate grants and now my responsibility....


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 15, 2016)

So I FINALLY saw the new Star Wars movie. Mind = blown!


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 15, 2016)

So....I'm definitely NOT a gambler, fed some bills into a casino machine, pressed buttons at random and the only thing about what was going on that I understood was that I just gave the casino free money lol I would consider an actual poker table I'd I had some more money to burn, but for now, yeah the casino is just a smoke filled maze to navigate between the hotel and the outside lol


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 15, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> So....I'm definitely NOT a gambler, fed some bills into a casino machine, pressed buttons at random and the only thing about what was going on that I understood was that I just gave the casino free money lol I would consider an actual poker table I'd I had some more money to burn, but for now, yeah the casino is just a smoke filled maze to navigate between the hotel and the outside lol


When I go Vegas I pretend to be playing the slots so I can drink for free.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 15, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> When I go Vegas I pretend to be playing the slots so I can drink for free.


I do that in Cripple Creek. Waaaayyyy less classy there, but hey, it's real close to work.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 16, 2016)

Couple things... when I used to work in the field, we used Thomas Guide almost exclusively. GPS units weren't all that good back then. Dispatch would give us an address and page/grid... and I'd know which general area to go to based only on the page/grid. 

Second, congrats to the Recently depress.... Sorry, Passer of the Great Exam!!!!


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 16, 2016)

A little "Bad Company" to get the day started off at 4:45. Here's hoping it isn't a slow day.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 16, 2016)

Our paramedic intern seems to be a bit of a black cloud, but only at the end of shifts. We had a bad wreck with a fatality and another Priority 1 patient her first shift, and an RSI last night. Let's see what next tour holds in store!


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 16, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> Our paramedic intern seems to be a bit of a black cloud, but only at the end of shifts. We had a bad wreck with a fatality and another Priority 1 patient her first shift, and an RSI last night. Let's see what next tour holds in store!


Sounds like me haha I worked with one crew back to back Fridays and both of those shifts someone got flown out. 

Gotta love when you get to the ER at 5:45 just to find a classmate there and realize your shift is 1800 not 0600....and so is the one tomorrow....and then I have work scheduled 0700 Monday....So if I can't find someone to swap tomorrow, I have a 30 hour day coming up. **** me.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 16, 2016)

I had to run an errand out on one of the islands this morning. There was a big race/walk going on. About a thousand participants I would guess. These types of events always make me think that I should start exercising more, especially since it's cooler out. Of course, I was pondering this as I was drinking Starbucks and shoving a cheese danish in my mouth.



Jim37F said:


> So....I'm definitely NOT a gambler, fed some bills into a casino machine, pressed buttons at random and the only thing about what was going on that I understood was that I just gave the casino free money lol I would consider an actual poker table I'd I had some more money to burn, but for now, yeah the casino is just a smoke filled maze to navigate between the hotel and the outside lol



When the wifey and I go to the casino, we play only one machine - roulette. We usually break even, or win a little or lose a little. We can bring a hundred dollar bill with us, play for a few hours and still walk away with forty or so.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 16, 2016)

Penny slots. I walked in with $2 and left 4 hours later with $0, but got free Mountain Dew out of it.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 16, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> I had to run an errand out on one of the islands this morning. There was a big race/walk going on. About a thousand participants I would guess. These types of events always make me think that I should start exercising more, especially since it's cooler out. Of course, I was pondering this as I was drinking Starbucks and shoving a cheese danish in my mouth.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 16, 2016)

Well, things just got interesting.  I have the soon to be Police Chief trying to recruit me to become a cop and the dispatcher center just found out.  I'm curious to see how this is going to play out.  I'm also trying to figure out if I were to get on with the police department, if I would be able to work as an EMT on my off days.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 16, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I have a 30 hour day coming up. **** me.



Only 30 hours? That's a baby shift. When you do a 60 then call me.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 16, 2016)

I worked 108 hours straight two weeks ago.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 16, 2016)

My normal partner called out sick, so it's a double medic truck for the day.....which means we will probably do absolutely nothing.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 16, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Only 30 hours? That's a baby shift. When you do a 60 then call me.


At this rate, that might be sooner rather than later.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 16, 2016)

Blech. I couldn't breathe well enough to sleep due to sinus congestion, so I took Sudafed. Now my sinus congestion is better, but I'm jittery and awake from the Sudafed. Immune system, why have you betrayed me?????


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 16, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> I worked 108 hours straight two weeks ago.



Longets I've done on a system status rig was 48 hours... never again.
Longest I've done on a station based rig was 72 hours... not to bad.
Longest I've been at work was 22 days straight... not at an ambulance company but as a seasonal firefighter... that sucked. 



chaz90 said:


> Blech. I couldn't breathe well enough to sleep due to sinus congestion, so I took Sudafed. Now my sinus congestion is better, but I'm jittery and awake from the Sudafed. Immune system, why have you betrayed me?????



Because it knows you're at work and need sleep?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 16, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> Blech. I couldn't breathe well enough to sleep due to sinus congestion, so I took Sudafed. Now my sinus congestion is better, but I'm jittery and awake from the Sudafed. Immune system, why have you betrayed me?????


This is my life... :/


----------



## Traumawaffles (Jan 16, 2016)

I just throw my glasses off... well not exactly "throw". I just put them someplace that I will hopefully remember later on.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 16, 2016)

Traumawaffles said:


> I just throw my glasses off... well not exactly "throw". I just put them someplace that I will hopefully remember later on.


Contacts...


----------



## Traumawaffles (Jan 16, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> Contacts...



Unfortunately I'm one of those, "could squirt, splash, or spit". So I just do it the hard way. Lol


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 16, 2016)

Traumawaffles said:


> Unfortunately I'm one of those, "could squirt, splash, or spit". So I just do it the hard way. Lol


Haha... I switched to contacts because my agency has a very strict SOG on eye protection, and the safety glasses provided do not fit over glasses.


----------



## Traumawaffles (Jan 16, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> Haha... I switched to contacts because my agency has a very strict SOG on eye protection, and the safety glasses provided do not fit over glasses.



We'll that blows. I just let them know if you want me to drive, I need my glasses. Otherwise if I'm up close and personal I can handle the patient. Sometimes.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 16, 2016)

Mr. Transient Neuro Deficits with systolic pressures of 200+, the purpose of the health-care system is to keep you out of the nursing home, not to "defy God"...


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 16, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> Mr. Transient Neuro Deficits with systolic pressures of 200+, the purpose of the health-care system is to keep you out of the nursing home, not to "defy God"...



Some people's tshirts say otherwise.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 16, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> My normal partner called out sick, so it's a double medic truck for the day.....which means we will probably do absolutely nothing.


I think maybe one of your previous partners is possibly in medic school with me. Or at least in your op.

Also, Tom Brady is crazy person and I am enamored.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 16, 2016)

Nap has been had. Ready to try this ER thing again, this time I will show up at the correct time. Peace out girl scouts.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 16, 2016)

Past CVA in 2014 with left sided deficits. New onset of right sided deficits. Now his grips are equal, facial droop is equal, arm drift is equal. 

2 negatives make a positive which means AMA correct? Haha


----------



## Traumawaffles (Jan 16, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Nap has been had. Ready to try this ER thing again, this time I will show up at the correct time. Peace out girl scouts.



Mmm... Girl Scout cookies... why you do dis.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 16, 2016)

Traumawaffles said:


> Mmm... Girl Scout cookies... why you do dis.


Just spreading the misery around!


----------



## Traumawaffles (Jan 16, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Just spreading the misery around!



Not today, Satan. NOT TODAY


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 16, 2016)

Traumawaffles said:


> Not today, Satan. NOT TODAY


----------



## Traumawaffles (Jan 16, 2016)

StCEMT said:


>



Ugh I could too!


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 16, 2016)

Drinking a new beer called Moose Drool (brewed in Montana) in the backyard while a FA-18 flew over my house. MERICA!


----------



## Traumawaffles (Jan 16, 2016)

'Murica.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 16, 2016)

CA- Merica
South- 'Murica
Deep South- 'Murca


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 16, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Drinking a new beer called Moose Drool (brewed in Montana) in the backyard while a FA-18 flew over my house. MERICA!


I had that a couple months ago. Bought a sampler from sprouts by the brewer. Big Sky brewery I think it was? Anyways, the trout slayer was my favorite.

Anyways. I kinda miss this site. I've been so ridiculously busy. Haven't even logged in. Pulling 72+ hours work weeks weekly since I finally landed a job as a medic, full time student again working on my bachelor's at northern Arizona university... oh and I almost forgot. Planning my wedding since i popped the question a couple months ago.
 It's been hectic, but the only thing I can say is at least new years eve didn't end up with me in a hospital again. I do rrally wanna try and check in every so often again but schools killing me.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 16, 2016)

9D4 said:


> I had that a couple months ago. Bought a sampler from sprouts by the brewer. Big Sky brewery I think it was? Anyways, the trout slayer was my favorite.
> 
> Anyways. I kinda miss this site. I've been so ridiculously busy. Haven't even logged in. Pulling 72+ hours work weeks weekly since I finally landed a job as a medic, full time student again working on my bachelor's at northern Arizona university... oh and I almost forgot. Planning my wedding since i popped the question a couple months ago.
> It's been hectic, but the only thing I can say is at least new years eve didn't end up with me in a hospital again. I do rrally wanna try and check in every so often again but schools killing me.



Yeah Big Sky brewery. NAU eh? Im going to guess if you're working in Flagstaff? FFD?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 16, 2016)

Moose Drool is great


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 16, 2016)

Tigger said:


> I think maybe one of your previous partners is possibly in medic school with me. Or at least in your op.
> 
> Also, Tom Brady is crazy person and I am enamored.


Does his initials begin with CA?
I wuv him.


I'm apparently getting one of the students to precept? If it's you, try not to suck.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 16, 2016)

Haha. You'll have to give us progress reports if it is Tigger. I find community based shaming is the best way to provide constructive criticism. 

This makes me really glad no one I work with saw me as a new EMT or a paramedic student. Perhaps moving across the country after you begin to get your footing in EMS is the way to go...


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 16, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> Haha. You'll have to give us progress reports if it is Tigger. I find community based shaming is the best way to provide constructive criticism.
> 
> This makes me really glad no one I work with saw me as a new EMT or a paramedic student. Perhaps moving across the country after you begin to get your footing in EMS is the way to go...


Lmao. 
I was told the student is either from the springs or at A's so we will see.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 17, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> I find community based shaming is the best way to provide constructive criticism.



I have heard about this medic class. My constructive criticism thus far? They should not go out drinking together ever again.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 17, 2016)

Welcome back to EMS for sure lol Show up early, dispatch sends our unit out on an early post move for coverage (clocking in early) which results in a first thing call that was nausea/vomiting times 2 hours....spend maybe a few minutes in station, most of the morning bouncing around street corners posts for coverage as the north end of the city we were covering got slammed (we were in the south end, moving to fill gaps), got cancelled on scene two different calls by fire as soon as we pulled up, 2 BLS transports (the other was for a TC we initially responded on, got cancelled enroute, then fire re-responded us 20 min later when the patient changed their minds about not going lol) and 15 min before my scheduled end of shift, got a pediatric seizure call that went ALS, and put me into hold over OT lol (managed to avoid getting dispatched to the 3 car traffic collision with extrication required that got toned out as I was finishing up the ePCR on the pediatric call) and clocked out with an hour's worth of double time pay, oh and I get to be back again in about 9 hours from now. Good stuff.


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 17, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Yeah Big Sky brewery. NAU eh? Im going to guess if you're working in Flagstaff? FFD?


Negative. Experiencing the joys that is rural metro. I'm attending a satellite campus of NAU in phoenix. 
Getting my bachelor's of paramedicine, then knocking out a few prereqs so I can go to PA school.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 17, 2016)

IV's were solid today....last night? Whatever the hell it was. Both. Time to go to sleep and probably do it all over again tonight.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 17, 2016)

9D4 said:


> I had that a couple months ago. Bought a sampler from sprouts by the brewer. Big Sky brewery I think it was? Anyways, the trout slayer was my favorite.
> 
> Anyways. I kinda miss this site. I've been so ridiculously busy. Haven't even logged in. Pulling 72+ hours work weeks weekly since I finally landed a job as a medic, full time student again working on my bachelor's at northern Arizona university... oh and I almost forgot. Planning my wedding since i popped the question a couple months ago.
> It's been hectic, but the only thing I can say is at least new years eve didn't end up with me in a hospital again. I do rrally wanna try and check in every so often again but schools killing me.




Guardian?


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 17, 2016)

Woohoo!!!! @ViolynEMT is back!!! Oh, how I've missed you!


----------



## Tigger (Jan 17, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Does his initials begin with CA?
> I wuv him.
> I'm apparently getting one of the students to precept? If it's you, try not to suck.


That be him. I think PPCC only has an agreement with AMR Springs.


COmedic17 said:


> I have heard about this medic class. My constructive criticism thus far? They should not go out drinking together ever again.


So what you're saying is that our plan for the last Sunday before life is over forever is not a good idea?


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 17, 2016)

Tigger said:


> That be him. I think PPCC only has an agreement with AMR Springs.
> 
> So what you're saying is that our plan for the last Sunday before life is over forever is not a good idea?



We have had students from as far south as pueblo (why anyone would want to drive here from pueblo is beyond me) so I am unsure how all that works. 

And I'm saying I heard the stories of what happened last time your medic class went to the bar together.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 17, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> We have had students from as far south as pueblo (why anyone would want to drive here from pueblo is beyond me) so I am unsure how all that works.
> 
> And I'm saying I heard the stories of what happened last time your medic class went to the bar together.


Things got out of hand, indeed.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 17, 2016)

Oh gosh, I bet. When my EMT class went to the bar for graduation, we were a mess. I think when we graduate medic we will be even worse. On the bright side, we will all know how to start IV's, so we can fix them hangovers.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you Carolina for beating Seattle.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm glad they won, but it gets old watching them dominate the first half only to disintegrate in the second half and almost lose.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 17, 2016)

So around 4am, I hear some bass pounding. Within a few minutes it also woke up the wifey. After walking around our apartment building for a few minutes, I figured out it was a car out front. The driver and I had a brief conversation and he quickly complied to my request to turn it down. 

As I got back into bed I decided to pick up my phone to see what was going on in the world. As I turned on the screen I see about a dozen or so messages, including multiple tornado warnings, friends messaging me to take cover, etc. Seems there were multiple tornadoes all around me. Luckily everything missed us, but others were not so fortunate. 

The parents of the fiancee of a local medic died, and their 7 year old daughter was flown to All Children's Hospital. They have set up a GoFundMe page to help with medical and funeral expenses.
https://www.gofundme.com/tdjpcxek

Oh, and the medic and his finacee are supposed to get married in less than two weeks.

Kind of a bummer of a day all around.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 17, 2016)

O.O Just got a friend request from someone who "knows (me) from EMTlife"... I don't recall ever posting anything here that would reveal my real name, nor have I ever posted pics of myself...


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 17, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> IV's were solid today....last night? Whatever the hell it was. Both. Time to go to sleep and probably do it all over again tonight.


Amazingly enough, I've had a bit of a dry spell with IV lines. Over the past couple weeks I've only started 1 or 2 lines per shift. All but one were either 20 or 22ga and all were +N/V/D... and very dry because of it. Not easy sticks...


----------



## Seirende (Jan 17, 2016)

@ViolynEMT OH HAI. Nice to see you around!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 17, 2016)

Ugh. I've written more charts today then I've done over the last few months in total. I just caught up on charts, so far we've run 11 calls, one of which was an MVC with 2 BLS patients and FIVE freaking refusals.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 17, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> O.O Just got a friend request from someone who "knows (me) from EMTlife"... I don't recall ever posting anything here that would reveal my real name, nor have I ever posted pics of myself...



*raises hand*. Guilty it was me. Lol


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 18, 2016)

Shift was ok today, ran a few calls, including one where fire actually ALS'd an abdominal pain while giving 6 of morphine to a 28 yo M....bounced around posts a few times, all my ePCR narratives were given the thumbs up and my FTO actually complimented my mapping (even though I keep feeling like my routes always manage to take something that's not quite the most direct route..)...day went well, even getting an hour of double time pay.....day went well, up until the point where as I was getting ready to climb into my truck to drive home I manage to not only drop my phone, but it landed screen down not just on the concrete curb, but on the corner of said curb, promptly shattering the screen and now the screen refuses to turn on


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 18, 2016)

19 hours to go


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 18, 2016)

Seirende said:


> @ViolynEMT OH HAI. Nice to see you around!



Not really back. Just a fluke. But thank you.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 18, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Not really back. Just a fluke. But thank you.


That didn't take long!


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 18, 2016)

Just counting down the hours til am reunited with my bed...


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 18, 2016)

A CA fire department treating abdominal pain? What an age we live in!


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 18, 2016)

> At the Beacon & Bridge Market in Houghton Lake, Mich., one gallon of gas cost just 78 cents. A Marathon Gas Station in Houghton Lake also posted a price of just 95 cents, according to GasBuddy.


http://www.abcactionnews.com/news/michigan-becomes-first-state-to-welcome-back-gas-under-1


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 18, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> http://www.abcactionnews.com/news/michigan-becomes-first-state-to-welcome-back-gas-under-1


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 18, 2016)

Meanwhile my current cheap gas is $2.65/gallon (and some places in DTLA are still paying north of 3 bucks as if you need any more evidence that we are being purposefully price gouged)


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 18, 2016)

Well Geek Squad was less than helpful, basically told me that since I was paying the monthly premium for the extra insurance they couldn't help me...."Well ok, yeah I don't have the insurance, but how much does the repair cost? Won't I just pay full price without it?" "Nope, we're not allowed to so much as touch it, you gotta take it to a mom and pop store" "Fine, can you recommend one?" "Nope"..........Like really? Good thing that's not how we do business on the ambulance "Ok so you got in a bad accident...oh, you don't have insurance? um ok, call a cab to take you to the hospital, I'm not allowed to touch you without that, oh no I'm not allowed to recommend one or give you their number, have a nice day, try not to die, k thx bye"


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 18, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> http://www.abcactionnews.com/news/michigan-becomes-first-state-to-welcome-back-gas-under-1





Jim37F said:


> Meanwhile my current cheap gas is $2.65/gallon (and some places in DTLA are still paying north of 3 bucks as if you need any more evidence that we are being purposefully price gouged)








Gee all the dark reds seem to show some kind of pattern but I can't quite put my finger on what it looks like......

(Don't judge my million open tabs  )


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 18, 2016)

Looks similar to warm s*** to me.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 18, 2016)

The clutch going out on my car had overreached my mechanical abilities, particularly since I broke one of the brake line bleeders off. Hopefully it'll start tomorrow and the clutch and brakes will both work long enough to (slowly) drive it to a shop. In the meantime, I'm stuck with sleeping on the floor at the fire station again.

The good news is that the temperature outside climbed above zero degrees Fahrenheit today.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 18, 2016)

If you take a medic's car away, she will have to stay at the station. While sitting by herself at the station, she will get bored and download a music app. The music app will have an Irish station. Listening to Irish music will make the medic's feet itch. Itching feet will lead to the medic trying to remember tap dance combinations while wearing work boots.

It's been a few years, but I am definitely looking for my tap shoes when I get home.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 18, 2016)

Happy 600,000 posts, EMTLife!


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 18, 2016)

My reaction when dispatch puts us out of service for the night right as we pass the exit to go back to headquarters....


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 19, 2016)

Just had to retake NIMS 700 and 800. :/


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 19, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> Just had to retake NIMS 700 and 800. :/


But... they dont expire...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 19, 2016)

Breakfast tacos for me and the gf. And a beer for me


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jan 19, 2016)

Ran 10 calls yesterday with 7 transports. We have had 3 transports today and we still have 8 hours to go... TGIF


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 19, 2016)

Checking up on PulsePoint every hour and the city is going to hell due to the rain today.  Have already had an overturned bus kill 2 women, a fire, and multiple medical emergencies happening.  I'm wearing my Medical Services rain jacket today, not sure if that was a smart idea.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 19, 2016)

Welp, I wont be traveling to Honolulu in Feb for their Physical Ability Test, but the good news is they said my name will remain on the list for the next scheduled PAT (whenever that'll be lol, who knows, maybe I'll have to decline due to being in LA City's tower haha)


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 19, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Checking up on PulsePoint every hour and the city is going to hell due to the rain today.  Have already had an overturned bus kill 2 women, a fire, and multiple medical emergencies happening.  I'm wearing my Medical Services rain jacket today, not sure if that was a smart idea.


Heard a bunch of sirens going up the street next to my house, sounded more than the normal Engine+squad+ambulance response for medicals lol, so I checked Pulse Point, apparantly there's one heck of a TC a couple blocks away, 2x Engine Companies, 1x Quint, a paramedic Squad and Battalion Chief all responding (unfortunately County Fire doesn't report which or how many ambulances responding to Pulse Points server but I can guess there's at least one or two.....plus how ever many cops)


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 19, 2016)

I've worked two fatality MVA's within three days. People really need to learn how to drive.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 20, 2016)

Aint that the truth.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 20, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> But... they dont expire...


Yeah... but they have different versions and they wanted the newest ones. Whatever, only took me a few minutes.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 20, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> Yeah... but they have different versions and they wanted the newest ones. Whatever, only took me a few minutes.


Seriously, is there anyone who doesn't click thru that crap in like 2 mins?


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 20, 2016)

Well, managed to burn the sh*t out of my hand today while at work.  Was trying to pour some crazy hot water from our espresso machine into a drink and missed...right onto my right hand.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 20, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Well, managed to burn the sh*t out of my hand today while at work.  Was trying to pour some crazy hot water from our espresso machine into a drink and missed...right onto my right hand.


Ouch, you okay?


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 20, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Well, managed to burn the sh*t out of my hand today while at work.  Was trying to pour some crazy hot water from our espresso machine into a drink and missed...right onto my right hand.



Natural selection.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 20, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Ouch, you okay?


It still hurts like hell and it's pretty red.  I took my sweater off and I pull it on my hand and ended up in tears.  We'll see how it is tomorrow.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 20, 2016)

I remember one time way back in High School I was making a Cup of Noodles soup for lunch using the microwave in the JROTC classroom....well my jacket I was wearing had a hole right in the cuff of the sleeve, and when I went to retrieve my bountiful meal, the hole in my cuff caught on one of the prongs on the microwave door, which caused me to splash the near boiling liquid out of the styrofoam cup and onto my hand.....and because my cuff was still caught on the door it took me like a minute to get free, the whole time being scalded by that bit of soup on my hand before I could get it off (much less find cold water). That hurt like HELL, so I know your pain full well. I had a good 2nd degree burn blister for like a week or two later (and of course this was a Thursday or a Friday and I was going camping that weekend haha)


EMT2015 said:


> Well, managed to burn the sh*t out of my hand today while at work.  Was trying to pour some crazy hot water from our espresso machine into a drink and missed...right onto my right hand.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 20, 2016)

When I got engaged, we had been at the beach for a while and I had a nice burn from the top of my feet up my legs...shoes and socks were a ***** to put on and take off every morning....even just walking sucked and dang there was more of that than I would have liked. Never, ever burn the tops of your feet folks.....it aint fun.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 20, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> When I got engaged, we had been at the beach for a while and I had a nice burn from the top of my feet up my legs...shoes and socks were a ***** to put on and take off every morning....even just walking sucked and dang there was more of that than I would have liked. Never, ever burn the tops of your feet folks.....it aint fun.


Been there, done that, know your pain!


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 20, 2016)

I learned the hard way to not touch the top of a Coleman propane lantern after it's been on for a couple hours. 

Then as a seasonal I would burn the s**t out of my hands while on vegetation fires. Well not burn the s**t out of my hands. They would get burnt moping up looking for hotspots. 

And there's always lighting the grill. I've singed arm hair. Never really been burnt by the grill though.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 20, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I learned the hard way to not touch the top of a Coleman propane lantern after it's been on for a couple hours.
> 
> Then as a seasonal I would burn the s**t out of my hands while on vegetation fires. Well not burn the s**t out of my hands. They would get burnt moping up looking for hotspots.
> 
> And there's always lighting the grill. I've singed arm hair. Never really been burnt by the grill though.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 21, 2016)

Y'all are sucky emts and medics. There, now everyone has been burned....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 21, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Y'all are sucky emts and medics. There, now everyone has been burned....


That's not what your mother said last night...


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 21, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> That's not what your mother said last night...



How do you knows she's not dead? Or fat. Or both.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 21, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> How do you knows she's not dead? Or fat. Or both.


I don't discriminate..


----------



## Aprz (Jan 21, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Chewy20 said:
> 
> 
> > DesertMedic66 said:
> ...


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 21, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> That's not what your mother said last night...


did you tube her?


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 21, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> did you tube her?



He gave her the D...10


----------



## fatkid (Jan 21, 2016)

*Mark Zuckerberg is giving away 45billion to users of EMT Life if they share this post.*


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 21, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> How do you knows she's not dead? Or fat. Or both.



Hmm. Maybe that's why she was just laying there...


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 21, 2016)

Yay, just got my cell phone back from the repair shop...now to deal with the million or so messages that are waiting for me haha


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 21, 2016)

For a phone,  this wasn't too bad


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 21, 2016)

I transported a woman the other day. She wasn't super sick, but at my old department, she would have got a 12 lead and I would have started a lock and had bloods drawn. Instead, I just took her to the hospital. 

My current service doesn't bring stuff into the house on most calls and certainly doesn't do anything fancy like 12 leads prior to moving a patient. :/

I feel like my stand of care has diminished.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 21, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I transported a woman the other day. She wasn't super sick, but at my old department, she would have got a 12 lead and I would have started a lock and had bloods drawn. Instead, I just took her to the hospital.
> 
> My current service doesn't bring stuff into the house on most calls and certainly doesn't do anything fancy like 12 leads prior to moving a patient. :/
> 
> I feel like my stand of care has diminished.


Just because you can doesn't mean you should (or you have to).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 21, 2016)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Just because you can doesn't mean you should (or you have to).



Very true. But, I guess I was so used to doing it all, every time, that it felt odd to not. Know what I mean?


----------



## exodus (Jan 22, 2016)

There's been way too many ER / L&D visits during this pregnancy. Had another one yesterday.  Things are still looking alright though.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 22, 2016)

This gave me a good laugh. Not a huge Slipknot fan, but if I could silence the screaming it'd be perfect because I looooove their instrumental stuff. I was shocked to see ol girl even knew who Hollywood Undead was and pops had me crackin up that he was just going to town. Enjoy....Elders react to Slipknot.


----------



## terrible one (Jan 22, 2016)

Wrote my final check for $4,411.54 to pay off my student loans. I graduated in 6/13 and I'm happy to say I'm all done paying my loans. Now the extra money each month will go into my Roth IRA account.


----------



## Traumawaffles (Jan 22, 2016)

Yay, working till 6am. Must prepare the snacks and music. Cause I sure as hell never sleep.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 22, 2016)

I feel ya, I work the 1800-0600 shift in the ER tonight and tomorrow. Aint about that life.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 22, 2016)

Traumawaffles said:


> Cause I sure as hell never sleep.




Why? 

I have learned to sleep in pretty much any position. I could probably sleep standing up if I wanted.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 22, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Why?
> 
> I have learned to sleep in pretty much any position. I could probably sleep standing up if I wanted.


Done it. In the shower.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm leaning toward quitting grocery sooner rather than later. The repetitive stress on my joints has me worried that I'm going to injure myself and hurt my EMS career before it really gets off the ground. Especially after talking with other people at the store who've gone through physical therapy for various work related injuries, and seeing EMS providers who've come into the field with prior injuries. I'm already slowing down some days because of joint pain. Maybe twenty-two is the new forty. :/


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 22, 2016)

I feel like complaining about something, but I can't think of anything to reasonably complain about. I need bourbon.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 22, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Why?
> 
> I have learned to sleep in pretty much any position. I could probably sleep standing up if I wanted.



Same. I've slept in the front seat as my partner has driven to calls, lights and siren.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 22, 2016)

You know its good beer when it needs to be served like this


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 22, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> You know its good beer when it needs to be served like this


Sour?


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 23, 2016)

Talk about a zebra. I had a patient the other day who ended up with a diagnosis of herpes encephalitis. That's a first for me!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 23, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Sour?


Imperial stout


----------



## CANMAN (Jan 23, 2016)

On for 48hrs at the part time fire gig during the east coast blizzard, wheeling the engine. Love working during snow storms!


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 23, 2016)

@CANMAN I bet the duck isn't quacking now. (see above image)


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 23, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Sour?



I've heard nothing but good things about sour beer. I've never had one, it's on the list of things to try.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 23, 2016)

What a night. We had to go on a call in the back of an old army M35 "Deuce and a Half" truck as the address was completely inaccessible with about 3 feet of flooding, freezing water. Crazy uncomfortable, but those old trucks are impressive for what they do. That was an adventure.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 23, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Same. I've slept in the front seat as my partner has driven to calls, lights and siren.


Surprisingly comfortable up there.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 23, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Same. I've slept in the front seat as my partner has driven to calls, lights and siren.


When I was a FF, I would often fall asleep in the jumpseats on late night calls going lights and sirens. The whole adrenaline rush thing kinda wore off after my first few fires, most were 20 mins at the most of actual fire suppression, and hours of overhaul and cleanup.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 23, 2016)

GIRL SCOUT COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That is all!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 23, 2016)

2 TCs in 2 days with both patients being flown out by the same airship to the same hospital. First one with a le fort Fx and RSIed in flight. Second one with bi-lat femur Fx and open book pelvic Fx. 

I've had my fair share of TCs for the month.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 23, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> 2 TCs in 2 days with both patients being flown out by the same airship to the same hospital. First one with a le fort Fx and RSIed in flight. Second one with bi-lat femur Fx and open book pelvic Fx.
> 
> I've had my fair share of TCs for the month.



My last shift I covered CVR for half the day, came back in the system and ran 4 calls 4 cancels.


----------



## exodus (Jan 23, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> My last shift I covered CVR for half the day, came back in the system and ran 4 calls 4 cancels.


We had 12 transports yesterday and didn't get off until 0930


----------



## exodus (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm itching for a deployment... Talking to a few friends out east and it's real bad.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 23, 2016)

exodus said:


> We had 12 transports yesterday and didn't get off until 0930



Ouch.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 23, 2016)

I want a snow storm dammit!


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 23, 2016)

Tigger said:


> I want a snow storm dammit!


Why?


----------



## Tigger (Jan 23, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Why?


I love the snow always. I am that guy that actually likes working during blizzards. 

Also skiing.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 24, 2016)

exodus said:


> I'm itching for a deployment... Talking to a few friends out east and it's real bad.


Who do you deploy with?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 24, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Who do you deploy with?


I'd venture to guess AMR.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 24, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I'd venture to guess AMR.


Ah, ok.  I'm a member of the Disaster Healthcare Volunteers for California, so that's who I would deploy with.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 24, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I'd venture to guess AMR.



Your guess is correct.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 24, 2016)

Sending good thoughts and vibes to our fellow EMS brother and sisters in Alaska.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh I can tell already some of the new threads posted today are going to be interesting to say the least.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 24, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Oh I can tell already some of the new threads posted today are going to be interesting to say the least.


I'm excited haha


----------



## Flying (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 24, 2016)

Flying said:


>


Someone has to much free time haha


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 24, 2016)

Flying said:


>


Sometimes I feel like they are they are the same person


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## CALEMT (Jan 24, 2016)

No Seahawks and no Patriots in the Super Bowl. Today is a good day!


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 24, 2016)

So apparently even though my laptop is supposed to go into sleep mode when I close the lid (that's what the setting in control panel says, and that's what it seemingly does, I do have to put in my password when I open it back up again).........the problem is that it still dings nice and loud everytime I get an email. Not sure why that is, as I had thought closing the lid and putting it in sleep mode would silence those notifications (no need to blast everyone else with notifications when I'm not there right?)


----------



## exodus (Jan 24, 2016)

Looking at new cars since the 4 runner isn't super safe for the kid, a 2007 Chrysler 300C for 10k looks pretty nice. Also has a 5.7L V8 Hemi in it putting out 375 HP along with 15/23 mpg. I think I will enjoy that  Especially since the 4 runner barely does 100 HP and 15 mpg combined


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 24, 2016)

exodus said:


> Looking at new cars since the 4 runner isn't super safe for the kid, a 2007 Chrysler 300C for 10k looks pretty nice. Also has a 5.7L V8 Hemi in it putting out 375 HP along with 15/23 mpg. I think I will enjoy that  Especially since the 4 runner barely does 100 HP and 15 mpg combined


I'm at 355HP and about 13-14mpg highway haha


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 24, 2016)

exodus said:


> Looking at new cars since the 4 runner isn't super safe for the kid, a 2007 Chrysler 300C for 10k looks pretty nice. Also has a 5.7L V8 Hemi in it putting out 375 HP along with 15/23 mpg. I think I will enjoy that  Especially since the 4 runner barely does 100 HP and 15 mpg combined



A very poor choice, exodus. Those model years are notorious for electrical and transmission issues. I would recommend avoiding any Mopar before 2012ish.


----------



## exodus (Jan 24, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> A very poor choice, exodus. Those model years are notorious for electrical and transmission issues. I would recommend avoiding any Mopar before 2012ish.


It has 130k miles on it, so I would feel that any transmissionproblems would have become apparent at this point?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 24, 2016)

exodus said:


> It has 130k miles on it, so I would feel that any problems would have become apparent at this point?



God no! That's already past the point where gears start wearing out, torque converters are worn, etc. And that's not even bringing auxillary systems like air conditioning, suspension components, brakes and steering, etc. At 130k, that car is worth maybe 6k. Maybe.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 24, 2016)

? my folks have a 2008 Charger RT and have had precisely zero electrical or transmission issues....


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 24, 2016)

^RT. They have different transmissions. IIRC, the Chrysler 300s use the same transmission as the V6 models, which is simply a repacked version of the underwhelming one that graced Dodge's baseline and midlevel trucks until 2009's redesign.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 24, 2016)

For $10kish, you can find a 2012ish ride with less miles.


----------



## exodus (Jan 24, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> God no! That's already past the point where gears start wearing out, torque converters are worn, etc. And that's not even bringing auxillary systems like air conditioning, suspension components, brakes and steering, etc. At 130k, that car is worth maybe 6k. Maybe.




MSRP starts at 10.8k per kbb? The gears internally shouldn't wear out, just he clutches and bands which is a fairly cheap fix at just a few hundred bucks. It looks like they did a recall of several models though, so if it was covered it was probably already replaced.

Edit: The C uses the same tranny as the RT model.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 24, 2016)

Well, good luck. Personally, I'd look for something a little newer if you're financing. If you're spending cash, there's way better you can get.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 24, 2016)

exodus said:


> Looking at new cars since the 4 runner isn't super safe for the kid, a 2007 Chrysler 300C for 10k looks pretty nice. Also has a 5.7L V8 Hemi in it putting out 375 HP along with 15/23 mpg. I think I will enjoy that  Especially since the 4 runner barely does 100 HP and 15 mpg combined



http://www.cargurus.com
This is the website I found my truck on. A quick search for the Chevy Cruze (2011-2016) revealed plenty of cars in the 10-12k range with less than 60k miles. The only reason I bought my tacoma with 77k on it is because of the reliable reputation of Toyotas. Personally I wouldn't buy a vehicle with more than 60k miles on it. Do some searching on that website, you can find great cars with low miles for a good price.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 24, 2016)

Heck, a newish Malibu or Fusion is barely $12k for a high-end model with 50K...


----------



## exodus (Jan 24, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> For $10kish, you can find a 2012ish ride with less miles.




There's also a '12 4 door focus for 9k with 55k maybe...

Fun or sensible? Lol


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 24, 2016)

I recently bought a 2014 Nissan Altima S with 33,000 miles for $13,500. Averages 35 mpg and rides super smooth. I'll be buy another Altima probably this year as well.


----------



## exodus (Jan 24, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> I recently bought a 2014 Nissan Altima S with 33,000 miles for $13,500. Averages 35 mpg and rides super smooth. I'll be buy another Altima probably this year as well.


I really wish I didn't screw my credit up. Would make this so much easier being able to choose 

Can't edit my old post. - http://www.karzplusrv.com/used/ford/focus/in-stock/2012-ford-focus-national-city-california-19381499


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 24, 2016)

@exodus Go talk to a credit union. 

The dealership tried to sell me their financing at 21% due to some very small, old blemishes on my credit report. I went to a credit union and got 3.5%. Also, by getting pre-approved, you're essentially walking into a dealership with cash in hand. You now have the upper hand when it comes to negotiating.


----------



## exodus (Jan 24, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> @exodus Go talk to a credit union.
> 
> The dealership tried to sell me their financing at 21% due to some very small, old blemishes on my credit report. I went to a credit union and got 3.5%. Also, by getting pre-approved, you're essentially walking into a dealership with cash in hand. You now have the upper hand when it comes to negotiating.


I'm 500's with a repo from when I lost my job a few years ag before getting hired here. No chance at all


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 24, 2016)

Our credit union only requires a 550 to get approved with them. They also offer free guidance on improving your credit report.

Having a conversation with them is free and can't hurt.


----------



## MrJones (Jan 25, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> ^RT. They have different transmissions. IIRC, the Chrysler 300s use the same transmission as the V6 models, which is simply a repacked version of the underwhelming one that graced Dodge's baseline and midlevel trucks until 2009's redesign.



So he doesn't have to avoid "any Mopar before 2012ish" after all, but rather any Mopar with a specific build transmission?


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 25, 2016)

Neither have I had any transmission problems with my '05 Dakota, which I would certainly consider to be a midlevel truck


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 25, 2016)

Neither the Patriots or Seahawks are playing the Super Bowl at Levi's!  Even though I won't be there, I'm super happy !


----------



## exodus (Jan 25, 2016)

Hmmmmm: http://www.fiestafordinc.com/certif...0a0e0ae827064cd49d116102.htm?searchDepth=3:13

To put 30k on in a year and a half or so... Has to be a commuter car.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 25, 2016)

http://imgur.com/Opq2ejk --> http://imgur.com/Rl82XPu = http://imgur.com/4OqnD0Z


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 25, 2016)

exodus said:


> Hmmmmm: http://www.fiestafordinc.com/certif...0a0e0ae827064cd49d116102.htm?searchDepth=3:13
> 
> To put 30k on in a year and a half or so... Has to be a commuter car.


I wouldn't buy that car for anything. Check out all the reports of automatic transmission issues in that vehicle. As far as I know, Ford has yet to acknowledge how widespread the issue is or solve the problem. My parents own one and have had nothing but problems with shuddering and hesitation in the transmission. 

I drive a 2013 Focus ST, but am fortunate in that it is equipped with a manual transmission that has had none of the problems common in its automatic counterpart.


----------



## exodus (Jan 25, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> I wouldn't buy that car for anything. Check out all the reports of automatic transmission issues in that vehicle. As far as I know, Ford has yet to acknowledge how widespread the issue is or solve the problem. My parents own one and have had nothing but problems with shuddering and hesitation in the transmission.
> 
> I drive a 2013 Focus ST, but am fortunate in that it is equipped with a manual transmission that has had none of the problems common in its automatic counterpart.



My little brother has one that had the transmission issue, they replaced the transmission and reprogrammed it. Apparently it has to do with the computer.  I won't be buying the car without a good power / drivetrain warranty either.


----------



## exodus (Jan 25, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> I wouldn't buy that car for anything. Check out all the reports of automatic transmission issues in that vehicle. As far as I know, Ford has yet to acknowledge how widespread the issue is or solve the problem. My parents own one and have had nothing but problems with shuddering and hesitation in the transmission.
> 
> I drive a 2013 Focus ST, but am fortunate in that it is equipped with a manual transmission that has had none of the problems common in its automatic counterpart.


Then there's things like this, it looks awesome, but the gas mileage has me down after looking at the fiesta's / focus's.  The commute would be so much more comfortable though. I wouldn't mind an MT but the girl won't allow it .
http://www.fiestafordinc.com/used/L...e84305275c38e6146b.htm?mycarsr=vdp-recentCars


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 25, 2016)

Gotta love the 22:30 call for a 19 y/o male head injury after falling off a BMX bike... in the middle of a graveyard. A very large, very old semi-wooded graveyard. Needless to say, that one was a scoop and run.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 25, 2016)

My 5th FTO shift went well enough that my FTO signed me off, now just to go in to the main office for the final trainee test and start working some shifts!


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 26, 2016)

Woke up at 3:30 for absolutely no reason. Can't fall back asleep. Really hope we don't get hammered today :/


----------



## Seirende (Jan 26, 2016)

Tried out a diner in town this morning. Good food at reasonable prices, though the atmosphere turned a bit sour when a patron started lecturing the waitress on racial purity. This is a verbatim quote: "I do not want to see mixed marriages. And that's the goal of the black race right now. To get as many as they can. Mixed breed."

Yeah, my town is known for being a tough place for non-white children to grow up in. The waitress must have seen my face, because she came over and told me about how she has a niece who is black and about how this is not an uncommon sort of statement for her to hear.  Ugh.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 26, 2016)

Active shooter at San Diego Naval Medical Center.  Sending good thoughts and prayers to all involved right now.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Jim37F (Jan 26, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Active shooter at San Diego Naval Medical Center.  Sending good thoughts and prayers to all involved right now.


Yeah my Army Reserve unit based in San Diego activated it's alert roster...basically just a 100% accountability check to make sure we're all ok in this case, same thing happened during San Bernardino. Luckily for all involved this sounds like a false alarm, no injuries, possibly not even any shots fired at all.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 26, 2016)

Being that it's getting to be tax time again, it's starting to look like for the first time in about 15 years (maybe more) we're going to be owing taxes this year... so far it looks like we'll be paying out about what we used to get back every year. I guess it's one of the "benefits" of going from low-ish income to much better...


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 27, 2016)

An In N Out 3x3... perfect thing to help fight the midnight munchies at work.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 27, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> An In N Out 3x3... perfect thing to help fight the midnight munchies at work.


I haven't had one of those in YEARS. Although we do have an In N Out restaurant nearby, it's been hellaciously busy since it opened around 10 years ago. Every day is like it just opened...


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 27, 2016)

Cruisin around STL and I see grafitti that says "free the herb". Today is going to be a good day after that.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 27, 2016)

I have been replaced by a puppy.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 27, 2016)

Learned two things so far this shift. 1. Being a student sucks, because I hate seeing patients in pain and having little I can do. 2. Redneck ingenuity never fails, found a position that helped a lot.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 27, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Learned two things so far this shift. 1. Being an EMT-B sucks, because I hate seeing patients in pain and having little I can do. 2. Redneck ingenuity never fails, found a position that helped a lot.


fixed that for ya


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 27, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> fixed that for ya


Medic student only ranks slightly higher for me, before I didnt know how to do those things. blissful (kinda) ignorance. Now I know what to do and still cant.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 27, 2016)

Nice short 8 hour shift, half an hour till I'm supposed to get off, holding the wall with our 5th transport (7th call overall), think we've spent maybe 20 min at post total today? Everytime we've cleared, gotten a post move and then a call while enroute.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 27, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Nice short 8 hour shift, half an hour till I'm supposed to get off, holding the wall with our 5th transport (7th call overall), think we've spent maybe 20 min at post total today? Everytime we've cleared, gotten a post move and then a call while enroute.



Welcome to SSM.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 27, 2016)

Found out a county north of me is hiring part timers. If I could do a 24 per week or something that'd be awesme.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 27, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Welcome to SSM.


10 min after scheduled off time, still holding the wall with our patient who came in ALS for SOB -_-


----------



## Aprz (Jan 27, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> 10 min after scheduled off time, still holding the wall with our patient who came in ALS for SOB -_-


Sounds exciting!


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh very much so


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 27, 2016)

One more year until I can promote. I am so done with 5 calls after midnight during a 24hr shift.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 27, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> One more year until I can promote. I am so done with 5 calls after midnight during a 24hr shift.


Is that a promotion back to suppression or some kind of field supervisor?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 27, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> Is that a promotion back to suppression or some kind of field supervisor?


Initially it'll be back to suppression, but I've been told an EMS Lieutenant spot is mine if I want it.


----------



## terrible one (Jan 27, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Nice short 8 hour shift, half an hour till I'm supposed to get off, holding the wall with our 5th transport (7th call overall), think we've spent maybe 20 min at post total today? Everytime we've cleared, gotten a post move and then a call while enroute.



Welcome to McCormick. I spent a couple years there back in the day.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 27, 2016)

terrible one said:


> Welcome to McCormick. I spent a couple years there back in the day.


lol yeah...it would be better if Centinela didn't believe EMTs were a vital structural component of their ER haha


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 28, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> it would be better if Centinela didn't believe EMTs were a vital structural component of their ER



No EMTs in Centinela -> walls collapse. Think of the walls !


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 28, 2016)

I pulled into the ER today and saw the biggest ambulance I've seen in the area. This ******* was big. The Braun/Spartan so I hear.


----------



## terrible one (Jan 28, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> lol yeah...it would be better if Centinela didn't believe EMTs were a vital structural component of their ER haha



8 years ago it was much worse. But ya centinella, st francis, and Gardena memorial were the worst at bed delays. 
That is until you make it to San Bernardino county and have to wait at st Mary's or Redlands community. I'm just glad I'm not on a box anymore


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 28, 2016)

> But ya centinella, st francis, and Gardena memorial were the worst at bed delays



These days it's Silver Lake, Centinela and LA Community. The all time record for Silver Lake stands @ 14hrs waiting time, which is beyond ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 28, 2016)

Our student for the past few weeks seems interested in backboarding anyone that holds still long enough. 

I swear on my stethoscope that I will break her of this habit before she leaves us...


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 28, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> Our student for the past few weeks seems interested in backboarding anyone that holds still long enough.
> 
> I swear on my stethoscope that I will break her of this habit before she leaves us...


Does just one student get assigned to you?


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 28, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Does just one student get assigned to you?


My partner is the FTO. I'm just the lowly driver. We get one student or new hire "candidate" at a time for several weeks or a couple months before moving on to a new student while that student goes to a different crew. It builds some consistency and rapport.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 28, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> My partner is the FTO. I'm just the lowly driver. We get one student or new hire "candidate" at a time for several weeks or a couple months before moving on to a new student while that student goes to a different crew. It builds some consistency and rapport.


Ooooh ok, gotcha. I was thinking EMT/Medic student. That makes more sense.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jan 28, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> These days it's Silver Lake, Centinela and LA Community. The all time record for Silver Lake stands @ 14hrs waiting time, which is beyond ridiculous if you ask me.



Oh. My. God! That's beyond rediculous. 

My longest wall time was at St. Francis. I was brand new and thought the staff was messing with us, until my partner informed me that this was business as usual in LA.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 28, 2016)

911 at a frequent flyers house. Get on scene to find him breaking windows with a metal bar. Probably the fastest we have ever backed out of a driveway


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 28, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> 911 at a frequent flyers house. Get on scene to find him breaking windows with a metal bar. Probably the fastest we have ever backed out of a driveway


I hope you had a spotter sir.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 28, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I hope you had a spotter sir.


The fire engine backing up behind us has a back up camera, does that count?


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 29, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> Oh. My. God! That's beyond rediculous.
> 
> My longest wall time was at St. Francis. I was brand new and thought the staff was messing with us, until my partner informed me that this was business as usual in LA.



It's a BHU and it's horrible.  We had 5 relief crews with that same pt, plus made friends with the rest of the crews from other companies who held the wall there. Pizza was ordered


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 29, 2016)

Got the offer to move to PDX today. Looks like I'll be changing my zip code. Again.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jan 29, 2016)

First Paramedic shift today, time to run some calls!


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jan 30, 2016)

Aaaand, first 911 call as a medic, walk in to a grand mal seizure. Stops seizing a few seconds after we walk in, and now he's got a new onset of left sided weakness and facial droop. 
I give up, paramedicking is harder than it looked...


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 30, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Aaaand, first 911 call as a medic, walk in to a grand mal seizure. Stops seizing a few seconds after we walk in, and now he's got a new onset of left sided weakness and facial droop.
> I give up, paramedicking is harder than it looked...


Nice! Todd's paresis? Or were you leaning towards CVA causing the seizure?


----------



## cruiseforever (Jan 30, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Got the offer to move to PDX today. Looks like I'll be changing my zip code. Again.



Good luck on the job and the move.  My wife had a melt down with a 20 mile move.  Could not imagine moving her from one coast to another.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 30, 2016)

cruiseforever said:


> Good luck on the job and the move.  My wife had a melt down with a 20 mile move.  Could not imagine moving her from one coast to another.



Thanks. She's a trouper. She said, "each time we move, we get better at it". Got to love that attitude. We're pretty excited. I really want my daughter to grow up in the PNW.


----------



## MrJones (Jan 30, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Thanks. She's a trouper. She said, "each time we move, we get better at it". Got to love that attitude. We're pretty excited. I really want my daughter to grow up in the PNW.



I'll just leave this here....

http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/07/20/the-really-big-one


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jan 30, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Nice! Todd's paresis? Or were you leaning towards CVA causing the seizure?


Well aren't you just that good. Todds didn't even cross my mind until we got back to station and I started doing some research. More than likely that's what it was. I was sold on the cva.


----------



## exodus (Jan 30, 2016)

Got a real checking account finally after years of using the stupid Walmart debit card.  It's probational for the first 6 months or so though.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 30, 2016)

So my mom and dad just sold their buick enclave and bought a 2016 jeep rubicon. My mom now has a more badass off road rig then me...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 30, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> So my mom and dad just sold their buick enclave and bought a 2016 jeep rubicon. My mom now has a more badass off road rig then me...


Everyone has a more badass off road rig then you. 

#YotaShaming


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 30, 2016)

my units annual dining out tonight


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 30, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Everyone has a more badass off road rig then you.
> 
> #YotaShaming



Don't be hating on my tacoma. Unlike some people I know, I use my truck for truck stuff. Besides when the truck is paid off and I get: ARB front/ rear air lockers, Iron Cross front/ rear bumper, All Pro Off Road skid plate, Warn winch, and rock sliders it'll be badass, not as badass as what I'd do with a jeep but still. Oh and incase if anyone is wondering the Bilstein 5100's will be going on my truck when I can find someone to do it for a reasonable price.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 31, 2016)

I sure love getting orders denied to terminate resuscitative efforts only to walk in to the ED 20 minutes later to have the doc walk in, do an ultrasound, and pronounce the patient 15 seconds later. It's truly magical to witness modern medicine in action. 

Imagine my surprise to find that the asystolic patient with an unknown down time was actually deceased!


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 31, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> The fire engine backing up behind us has a back up camera, does that count?


I supposeeee.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 31, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> I sure love getting orders denied to terminate resuscitative efforts only to walk in to the ED 20 minutes later to have the doc walk in, do an ultrasound, and pronounce the patient 15 seconds later. It's truly magical to witness modern medicine in action.
> 
> Imagine my surprise to find that the asystolic patient with an unknown down time was actually deceased!



Milford? Hahahaha


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 31, 2016)

Well, even though I'm not going to be work the Super Bowl, I can still say that I'll be apart of the Super Bowl activities the day before!  I will be working the Red Hot Chili Peppers concert.  So, I will be working an 8 hr shift at the coffee shop, hopping on a train to the city, and then probably working another 6 hours. YEAH!


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 31, 2016)

Last shift tonight before I head back up to MA tomorrow for ten days. Much needed break.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 31, 2016)

Came across the wedding vows I never needed. Kind of cathartic sitting here on my tailgate with a lighter lighting all this stuff up.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 31, 2016)

Traded today for yesterday so I could be social on a saturday for a change. Big storm drops tons of snow on the ski areas, I'm at work... And it's not even snowing much here! Failed on that one.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 1, 2016)

Denver fire is still accepting apps? 

Usually all the spots fill up within 15mins


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 1, 2016)

Joy, apparently I need to drive 2 hours back down to San Diego today to fix some admin issue before I can be ready to report to our AT this week


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 1, 2016)

I'M BUYING A CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

In other news, looks like I'm allergic to gluten and I might be able to have dairy.


----------



## Traumawaffles (Feb 1, 2016)

So I just passed my ELPAT for the state of Massachusetts. I'm pretty surprised I passed. Damn.


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 1, 2016)

30000 feet in the air, drunk. See ya soon Boston.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 3, 2016)

Well. PDX is out. :/ Damn. I was looking forward to that.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 3, 2016)

Damn, that sucks... :/


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 3, 2016)

Maybe go to Salem for a part time spot?


----------



## exodus (Feb 3, 2016)

So here's the new car. Already got the financing approved with the dealer and I will own it in two years (Only 242 a month!). I go to pick it up tonight as we're waiting on getting the tracking unit installed from the finance company. 2007 Mercury Marquis GS with 76k miles.  Drives beautifully.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 3, 2016)

I applied for a brand new position in a local ER a few weeks ago. It had a personality test as part of the application. We all know that if you want the job, you answer how they want to hear. Since I didn't need the job, I decided to actually answer honestly... A good friend of mine is on the hiring board; told me they initially didn't want to give me an interview because I was too independent and they didn't think I could be led... Those tests are apparently fairly accurate... :lol: He had to vouch for me to get me an interview.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 3, 2016)

Today: Oakland, CA
Tomorrow: Breckenridge, CO


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 3, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Today: Oakland, CA
> Tomorrow: Breckenridge, CO


WHAT??  What are you doing in Oakland???


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 4, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> WHAT??  What are you doing in Oakland???



My guess is applying to jobs. 

In other news. I'm still drunk.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 4, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> told me they initially didn't want to give me an interview because I was too independent and they didn't think I could be led... Those tests are apparently fairly accurate... :lol:


Because that's such a bad thing.


----------



## exodus (Feb 4, 2016)

Driving the new car feels strange. I'm so used to my 4 runner where I feel every single bump and crack in the road and hear everything going on with it.  The new car just... glides, and is silent.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 4, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> WHAT??  What are you doing in Oakland???


I work in Oakland.... Well, all of Alameda County, but the bulk of our call density is in Oakland.


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 4, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> I work in Oakland.... Well, all of Alameda County, but the bulk of our call density is in Oakland.


Nice!  Wait, have I asked this before?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 4, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Nice!  Wait, have I asked this before?


I believe so.


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 4, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> I believe so.


LOL! Ooops, my bad


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 4, 2016)

I've been self-teaching ultrasound lately. It's a tool that has incredible potential. After starting to put my newfound information into practice, I've become incredibly frustrated. Since they weren't sure if they would be beneficial, the two trial devices they purchased for our team were on the cheaper end of the spectrum. Well, you get what you pay for. I can't use 75% of what I'm learning, including some of the most beneficial assessments.


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 4, 2016)

UGH.  I'm trying to pick my school schedule for next quarter and of course the classes I need to take aren't working with my work schedule.  I don't feel like moving shifts around but I just may need to.


----------



## Rhonda (Feb 5, 2016)

Take my paramedic NREMT on Monday and I think I'm more nervous than taking my paramedic final. Also why is it I go 40 shifts on my internship and not get a code until my first back at work as an AEMT.


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 5, 2016)

Can everything just work out like it's suppose to and can I finally get something? Tired of everyone else getting to do things that I sign up for and then not get to do.  UGH. *End rant*


----------



## terrible one (Feb 5, 2016)

Last day of Nat Reg refresher course, I can use a break after 5 days of reading the back of ridiculous Fire / EMS shirts.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 5, 2016)

I appreciate running critical calls as much as (probably more than...) the next guy, but I've had 7 cardiac arrests, 3 RSIs, 2 critical traumas, and a growing collection of apneic heroin ODs just since the beginning of 2016. Anyone have a Grim Reaper costume I can borrow?


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 5, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> I appreciate running critical calls as much as (probably more than...) the next guy, but I've had 7 cardiac arrests, 3 RSIs, 2 critical traumas, and a growing collection of apneic heroin ODs just since the beginning of 2016. Anyone have a Grim Reaper costume I can borrow?


I'm sure you can find one on Amazon!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> I appreciate running critical calls as much as (probably more than...) the next guy, but I've had 7 cardiac arrests, 3 RSIs, 2 critical traumas, and a growing collection of apneic heroin ODs just since the beginning of 2016. Anyone have a Grim Reaper costume I can borrow?


I'll ask the cops for it back lol. They didn't like me standing outside nursing homes wearing it


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 5, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> I appreciate running critical calls as much as (probably more than...) the next guy, but I've had 7 cardiac arrests, 3 RSIs, 2 critical traumas, and a growing collection of apneic heroin ODs just since the beginning of 2016. Anyone have a Grim Reaper costume I can borrow?



Maybe the grim reaper should be looking for a chaz90 costume instead.


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 6, 2016)

After all these years....I put up a head shot. There ya go....AK in the flesh!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 6, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> After all these years....I put up a head shot. There ya go....AK in the flesh!



Nice glamour shot!


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 6, 2016)

My daughter assisted with my "selfie"....


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 6, 2016)

On a Scrubs kick again... Damn you Netflix for bringing it back.


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 7, 2016)

Happy Super Bowl Sunday!!


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 7, 2016)

Go Panthers.


----------



## redundantbassist (Feb 7, 2016)

I honestly had no idea the Superbowl was today until this morning.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 7, 2016)

Morning / Afternoon


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 7, 2016)

4 detox clearances for PD and the game hasn't  even started yet.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 7, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> Go Panthers.


I thought you said no trolling Chimpie.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 7, 2016)

Hello from Louisiana!


----------



## Tigger (Feb 7, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> On a Scrubs kick again... Damn you Netflix for bringing it back.


This is dangerous information. I'm winning two out of the bajillion battles associated with p-school...not getting fat (the opposite is happening?) and not ever turning on Netflix.

As for the sanity one...


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 8, 2016)

Congratulations Broncos!!  Well deserved win!  Now Peyton Manning can retire. 

In other Super Bowl related news, all went well security wise. Had a bunch of sheriffs come to my work to fuel up on coffee before heading out and everything went smoothly. Glad it's over though.


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 8, 2016)

Had this awesome thing pull up to my work yesterday morning! All my coworkers and I got to check it out and it's huge.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 9, 2016)

Two more heroin ODs last night. I finally looked up my stats for 2016. I have officially given Narcan more than any other drug this year. I have had more respiratory/cardiac arrests secondary to opiate ODs than any other call type. I've used a BVM on ODs 3x more often than I've even been in a nursing home this year! 

With the exception of one, each resuscitated patient has gurgled their way back to life only to almost immediately begin complaining about whose fault this is (besides their own) and why they are the victims in almost leaving behind their wives, husbands, parents, and in three occasions, their young children who were in the house unsupervised by anyone else. I'm still trying to counsel them and be as non judgmental as I can be, but the veneer is starting to crack. One patient last night asked why I looked so exasperated. I was watching the monitor and thinking how the local drug dealers are only able to remain in business because we're efficiently saving their most loyal repeat customers. 

I'm glad to have four days off coming up.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 9, 2016)

Slumming it on the BLS transfer ambulance today...city is busy and we just here.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm back....I think.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 9, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm back....I think.


Welcome back! Er... or something.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 10, 2016)

Starting to realize that when I think I know something in medic school, I don't. Finish test and feel meh=92. Finish test and feel pretty good=83.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 10, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> Two more heroin ODs last night. I finally looked up my stats for 2016. I have officially given Narcan more than any other drug this year. I have had more respiratory/cardiac arrests secondary to opiate ODs than any other call type. I've used a BVM on ODs 3x more often than I've even been in a nursing home this year!



Wow, that is insane.


----------



## cruiseforever (Feb 10, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> Two more heroin ODs last night. I finally looked up my stats for 2016. I have officially given Narcan more than any other drug this year. I have had more respiratory/cardiac arrests secondary to opiate ODs than any other call type. I've used a BVM on ODs 3x more often than I've even been in a nursing home this year!
> 
> With the exception of one, each resuscitated patient has gurgled their way back to life only to almost immediately begin complaining about whose fault this is (besides their own) and why they are the victims in almost leaving behind their wives, husbands, parents, and in three occasions, their young children who were in the house unsupervised by anyone else. I'm still trying to counsel them and be as non judgmental as I can be, but the veneer is starting to crack. One patient last night asked why I looked so exasperated. I was watching the monitor and thinking how the local drug dealers are only able to remain in business because we're efficiently saving their most loyal repeat customers.
> 
> I'm glad to have four days off coming up.



I do live a sheltered life.  Not much happens when I work.


----------



## Giant81 (Feb 10, 2016)

I work as a network engineer and volunteer as a Basic.  I haven't been on a call in probably a month.  Well we did have a CO alarm I was on, but I was there with both the EMS and Fire, we changed out his batteries in his smoke alarms and found a pretty old CO alarm not happy we unplugged and advised him to ge ta new one.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 10, 2016)

Words cannot describe the excitement of discovering that I can get the outdoor channel at school. This will be my new motivation hahaha.


----------



## Giant81 (Feb 10, 2016)

hehe I've got a buddy with a slingbox, And we have a pair of 46" LED TV's on the wall we use for monitoring our environment.  We can get TV anywhere.


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 10, 2016)

Responding to a call for a patient with CC of rectal bleed.


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 10, 2016)

I HAVE A CAR!!!!!!!  Officially paid for it today!!!


----------



## Giant81 (Feb 10, 2016)

I went to Milwaukee for WEMSA (state EMS conference), spent 4 days (first time there) having an absolute blast.  Went to go home, found out I had no brakes on my truck, and I'm on the 5th floor of the parking garage.  

Ride the parking brake down and get a tow, they want like $700 to fix the brakes. That's like half the price of my hoopty, so I start car shopping.  Mind you I'm 6'9" 300lb, I don't fit in most cars.  Car buying sucks.  I think for the $700 I'll just fix the yukon, and buy a motorcycle to drive when the weather is nice so I keep the miles off the beast.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 11, 2016)

Giant81 said:


> Mind you I'm 6'9" 300lb, I don't fit in most cars.  Car buying sucks.


What did your momma feed you?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 11, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> What did your momma feed you?



The other children.


----------



## Giant81 (Feb 11, 2016)

Well my mama's 5'10" and my dad's 6'7", my one grandfather was 6', the other 6'4", my one grandmother had to have been close to 6'.

I also grew up in rural wisconsin.  I was a corn fed, grass fed beef eating beast in the military.  But getting out of the military, stopping working out, having 4 kids, and getting a desk job has about killed me

I come from a long line of tall people.  Sadly though I'm also the fattesst one around too.  I am working on changing my diet completely to healthier choices and finding a time in my schedule to consistently work out.  I'm also trying to develop a body weight only exercise routine that I can do anywhere.  That way if I can't make it to the gym, I can still workout, no excuses.  

I think I should go to New Orleans and get a job with Holly from nightwatch.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 11, 2016)

Does anyone here Ice climb?


----------



## Seirende (Feb 11, 2016)

Giant81 said:


> I went to Milwaukee for WEMSA (state EMS conference), spent 4 days (first time there) having an absolute blast.  Went to go home, found out I had no brakes on my truck, and I'm on the 5th floor of the parking garage.
> 
> Ride the parking brake down and get a tow, they want like $700 to fix the brakes. That's like half the price of my hoopty, so I start car shopping.  Mind you I'm 6'9" 300lb, I don't fit in most cars.  Car buying sucks.  I think for the $700 I'll just fix the yukon, and buy a motorcycle to drive when the weather is nice so I keep the miles off the beast.



I hope to end up at WEMSA someday when I achieve the proper combination of free time and money. What's wrong with the brakes that it costs $700 dollars to fix?


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 11, 2016)

On a 3 crew lift waiting for the bari truck. *sigh*


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 11, 2016)

3 crews? As in 3 ambulances and 6 EMT/Paramedics? How big is your patient?? Or a three person unit waiting on the bari?


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 11, 2016)

3 trucks, 7 people, 800lbs.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 11, 2016)

Crazy, how'd that go? 







Ok, nerd alert!
Anyways I'm reading the novelization for Star Wars Episode VII (don't whine about spoiler alert, movie has been out for 3 months now..) and I'm at the part where the Rebe...I mean Resistance is war gaming how to destroy Starkiller Base, and I don't remember this from the movie, but the book is explaining how the bad guys are using some rare and exotic type of dark energy (even by SW standards) that basically causes the targeted planets core to implode into a nova powerful enough to scour the entire system (vs the Death Star only being able to blow up a single planet at a time) and how since this dark energy is basically held in a magnetic magazine of sorts in the Starkiller planets core, if they (the Resistance) take out the containment controls while Starkiller is loading up, without the containment it'll chain reaction and do to Starkiller what it did to the Hosnian System. Hence how a single X-Wing made the whole planet go boom. Movie science at its finest lol, but better than the no explanation in the movie IMO lol


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 11, 2016)

Pretty smooth actually. But his legs were wider than my waist, which aint that small compared my friends. But his.feet were gross. I dont even know what was on them, looked like moldy food.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 11, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Does anyone here Ice climb?


I bought an ice axe this year for ski mountaineering, does that count?

Probably not...


----------



## Tigger (Feb 11, 2016)

As the agency social media person, I feel obligated to pay attention the community page of where we are located, as I am not a resident and couldn't possibly hope to keep up with all the goings on in town. But good god, I have never seen so much whining in my entire life. As someone who has had social media for most of my life, I don't really know what it was like before it. And it isn't my generation on the page, it's the 30 and up crowd complaining about taxes, the schools, local business, town government, the snowplows, and yes even the ambulance.

So for the more elder statesman here, what did you do before?


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 12, 2016)

@Tigger Social media has finally given people a voice they thought they never had. Unfortunately, it seems easier to complain than to be part of a solution, so that's what they do. 

What did "we" do before? I can only speak for myself, but if I felt something wasn't right, I tried to learn more about it so I can see if I can improve it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 12, 2016)

We just had a different kind of social media. It was called, "talking to other people".

We have a tendency to associate with people that share our political views and ideals. That makes it easy to be able to have a spirited discussion about taxes, the fact that the town public works department hasn't fixed the potholes, the abysmal parking situation… Whatever the cause of the day is.

Social media has just taken those conversations, like the one you used have with a friend or two, and spread them out for the world to see. And the written word seems to have a bit more gravitas than spitballing a conversation over a beer or two... And it certainly gets people more inflamed. The lack of social and visual cues during a social media exchange, coupled with those inflammatory statements, work together and make truly civil discourse next to impossible.
(for example, reading this, what do you think my attitude is? How do you think I feel about all of this? It's probably not the way you think)

And finally, it's always easier to be negative on social media than positive. It gets more engagement and response, and in turn feeds itself.


(Edited: because ambien!)


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 12, 2016)

There was a double shooting at a high near me in Phoenix.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 12, 2016)

I applied for part time with my former company. I left on good terms with two weeks notice, so I'm hoping they give me a chance. I quit because I needed to go to part time and that's what they require if you've been working for them for less than a year. It has taken this long for a part time position to open up. I am officially accepting good vibes at this time.


----------



## Seirende (Feb 12, 2016)

In a moment of procrastination, I opened my English Comp reader at random and started reading in the middle of an essay. "She said that I must always be intolerant of ignorance but understanding of illiteracy. That some people, unable to go to school, were more educated and even more intelligent than college professors." I haven't read Maya Angelou before, but I'm going to now.


----------



## Seirende (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi, @ViolynEMT Welcome back!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 12, 2016)

Promotional exams tomorrow. Let's see how they go


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 13, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm back....I think.


Welcome back!


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 13, 2016)

So happy to say that I got to be apart of this amazing night!  Not only did I help keep the kids safe, but made their night when they say all the medical crews jumping in right with them and dancing our butts off!! Great night!  
http://www.ktvu.com/news/90030580-story


----------



## Giant81 (Feb 13, 2016)

Seirende said:


> I hope to end up at WEMSA someday when I achieve the proper combination of free time and money. What's wrong with the brakes that it costs $700 dollars to fix?



They wanted to:
  Replace one front to rear brake line:  $189.99
  Install new rear shoes and machine cylinders:  $296.95
  Install new front pads, rebuilt cylinders, and machine rotors:  $464.94
  Bleed brakes:  $20.00

ON TOP of that they also left all the paperwork in the truck for what they inspected and also wanted to do:
  Replace upper L/R ball joints:  $405.96
  Replace lower L/R ball joints:  $605.94
  Replace all 4 shock absorbers: $731.94
  Install Catalytic converter:  $815.07

I think it's funny they want to install a cat, I'm pretty sure I have one on there. No idea why I'd need a new one.


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 13, 2016)

Giant81 said:


> They wanted to:
> Replace one front to rear brake line:  $189.99
> Install new rear shoes and machine cylinders:  $296.95
> Install new front pads, rebuilt cylinders, and machine rotors:  $464.94
> ...


Yeah if they are saying stuff like that, I'd get a second opinion elsewhere. It sounds like they are trying to rip you off.


----------



## Giant81 (Feb 13, 2016)

oh yeah, I was the out of town guy so I knew I was getting soaked.

I had it towed to my mechanic (at the time it would have been cost prohibitive) and he replace all front and back brake lines and I'm back on the road.

He did mention that I'd want to get replace the pads and shoes at some point, but that they'd be fine for now.


----------



## Seirende (Feb 13, 2016)

Little sister has her first EMT field clinical shift tonight. She's only seventeen... Here's hoping for nothing too brutal. :/


----------



## exodus (Feb 13, 2016)

Seirende said:


> Little sister has her first EMT field clinical shift tonight. She's only seventeen... Here's hoping for nothing too brutal. :/


I don't understand why children are in the field working.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 13, 2016)

Army base in the middle of the backwoods of Louisiana, 40 minutes from the nearest town: "8 o'clock on a Saturday night is the perfect time for all the PX's and shops and whatnot on post to close down!"


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 13, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Army base in the middle of the backwoods of Louisiana, 40 minutes from the nearest town:



If you hear banjos playing, make a run for it.


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 13, 2016)

Got to walk the red carpet before all the kids showed up last night!   I officially got to go to my first prom!


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 13, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Army base in the middle of the backwoods of Louisiana, 40 minutes from the nearest town: "8 o'clock on a Saturday night is the perfect time for all the PX's and shops and whatnot on post to close down!"


Is a holiday weekend so it's not too surprising. But does suck if you aren't normally stationed at the post.


----------



## Seirende (Feb 14, 2016)

exodus said:


> I don't understand why children are in the field working.


Do you consider all seventeen year olds to be children? Don't worry yourself too much in any case; licensure won't happen until that magical eighteenth birthday.


----------



## Giant81 (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't see any reason at all that a 17yo can't do a ride along or get do field clinicals if they are doing the EMT class.

More power to her.  I wish her my best.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 14, 2016)

Seirende said:


> Do you consider all seventeen year olds to be children? .



Doesn't everyone? Since seventeen year olds are by legal definition....children?


----------



## Giant81 (Feb 14, 2016)

lets be honest, there is little difference in psychological or physical maturity between 17 and 18.  It was legally defined to be 18, I suspect, more because of our schooling schedule than anything else.  If our schooling typically lasted until 20, you'd have seen 20 the threshold.  But the threshold really isn't child/adult since that ignores adolescence and young adulthood.  But that's a whole other discussion.  

Lets be honest though, those that do not make sound, mature decisions at 17, are probably not going to suddenly do so after their birthday, and those that tend to make sound decisions at 18, probably did so at 17 also.  The problem is that maturity is a difficult to measure construct, where biological age is simple, so laws are written around the later rather than the former.

So, do I consider 17yo's children?  Some of them I do.  Do I consider them adults? No more or less than most 18yo's I know.  Do I treat them differently because of legal ramifications? Only to the extent that I stay on the good side of the law like obtaining parental consent before treatment.


----------



## redundantbassist (Feb 14, 2016)

Hell, in NY I was able to become a structural firefighter at 16, but had to wait until i was 18 to become an EMT. Go figure.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 14, 2016)

Giant81 said:


> lets be honest, there is little difference in psychological or physical maturity between 17 and 18..



I consider 18 y/o "child like" in nature. But by legal definition, adults. 

From a scientific stand point, the frontal lobe of the brain is not fully developed until between the ages of 20-23... Teenagers make poor life choices because their brains are literally still developing, and in many aspects, are "child like" in nature. Not a fault of theirs, it is just how it is. 

Do I think a 17 y/o with a under developed brain should be making like or death decisions? No. An 18 y/o? Probably not either.


----------



## Seirende (Feb 14, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> I consider 18 y/o "child like" in nature. But by legal definition, adults.
> 
> From a scientific stand point, the frontal lobe of the brain is not fully developed until between the ages of 20-23... Teenagers make poor life choices because their brains are literally still developing, and in many aspects, are "child like" in nature. Not a fault of theirs, it is just how it is.
> 
> Do I think a 17 y/o with a under developed brain should be making like or death decisions? No. An 18 y/o? Probably not either.



A case might be made that a pattern of poor decision making can be as much a function of sociocultural, psychological, and life experience factors as of biological ones. I'm not going to put resources into making that case right now, but I propose that it's not inevitable for persons under the age of twenty to be lacking in relevant decision-making skills.

I do agree that emotional maturity usually increases with age (though that's all through life and does not cease at age 23). I will also agree that emotional maturity leads to better life decisions. However, I don't see much overlap between long-term life decisions such as marriage and the immediate application of principles of medicine during a call.

In my personal situation, I do worry about my baby sister (and I use such emotional language purposely). The accident of birth order and our family dynamics have made it so that I'll always be motivated to protect her from the horrific side of life. My feelings aside, however, I think that she will be well able to handle an EMT scope after the proper education and training. Would I say this of all seventeen year olds? Obviously not. Life stages and underlying strengths/weaknesses are different for everyone.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 14, 2016)

Witnessed asystolic cardiac arrest yesterday with manual compressions of varying quality on an elderly and morbidly obese patient with multiple comorbidities. Eyes were fixed and dilated, but EtCO2 remained ~60 mm Hg even after a while on our vent at 12 BPM. We worked him on scene for ~30 minutes, 5x 1 mg epinephrine, and placement of a King LT-D, then our paramedic student wanted to transport. Somehow, they achieved ROSC on this patient near the conclusion of transport after 9 administrations of epi and about an hour of CPR. The poor man is still languishing in the ICU on max dose pressors, persistent bradycardia, a completely opaque CXR, and an initial pH of 6.8 that has only gradually improved to 7.1 overnight, and of course no signs of any kind of cognitive function. Another one saved!

Sometimes modern medicine focuses way too much effort on resuscitating people.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 14, 2016)

Don't ever want that kind of life for myself. I'd rather live a wild life and clock out earlier than be in pain or just "there" and be around longer.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 14, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> Sometimes modern medicine focuses way too much effort on resuscitating people.


Agreed. I feel bad for the majority of patients we get ROSC on.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 14, 2016)

Seirende said:


> I do agree that emotional maturity usually increases with age (though that's all through life and does not cease at age 23). I will also agree that emotional maturity leads to better life decisions. However, I don't see much overlap between long-term life decisions such as marriage and the immediate application of principles of medicine during a call.
> .



I don't think I said anything at all about "emotional maturity" whatsoever. Or marriage. Or "long term life decisions"..... Or much else of what you brought up. 

I said at that age the frontal lobe is under developed, which has a huge impact on decision making capabilities ( since the frontal lobe is responsible for problem solving, memory, and most importantly - judgement). If the part of the brain responsible for making good judgement is not fully developed, that kinda sorta says a lot.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 14, 2016)

It's kind of interesting at the same time. I mean technically, I am still within that age where it hasn't fully developed. Guess it could be argued both ways about my decision making.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 14, 2016)

I demonstrated pretty significant lack of judgement when I was younger.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 14, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> I demonstrated pretty significant lack of judgement when I was younger.


Well, many of our patients demonstrate remarkably poor judgment despite being "older." No age seems to have a monopoly on terrible decision making.


----------



## Giant81 (Feb 14, 2016)

An argument could be made that exposing a not fully formed frontal cortex to those kinds of decisions in a controlled environment can lead to it's development being better capable of handling those type of decisions due to neural plasticity.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 14, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> I demonstrated pretty significant lack of judgement when I was younger.


I mean I had my moments too, but for the most part I've always been pretty mature. Kind of took the being the oldest and an example thing seriously. I just say that I have the heart of a 12 year old, body of a 22 year old and mind of a 42 year old.  I also had to deal with some stuff that I am ok with never experiencing again and leaving in the past at that age, so I can argue that there are teens who deal with tough situations pretty well. It definitely forced me to grow up some, kind of like Giant said. 

I do wonder if there is a difference in maturity(ies?) when it comes to impulse control vs tough choices/situations. I mean I definitely had some more...impulsive moments for sure, I think every teenager has at least one, but I also tackled those not so fun situations and did the best I could. Even with 4 more years of life to reflect on it, I do not think I could have done better all things considered. I could do better now, but I have had that trial by fire experience, growing older wouldn't have helped as much. So overall, I'd say its individual/situational dependent for sure.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 14, 2016)

Seemingly random question: anyone have any experience sending a fax via the Internet/smartphone app?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 14, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Seemingly random question: anyone have any experience sending a fax via the Internet/smartphone app?



Nope.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 14, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Seemingly random question: anyone have any experience sending a fax via the Internet/smartphone app?


I have used FaxZero on the computer many times and it always worked well. But they didn't have an app, last I knew.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 14, 2016)

It takes true willpower to say no to drugs. Especially when the dealers come to your house asking you if you want to buy some... damn girl scouts...


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 14, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> It takes true willpower to say no to drugs. Especially when the dealers come to your house asking you if you want to buy some... damn girl scouts...


Shame on you for not supporting small business owners.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 14, 2016)

Giant81 said:


> An argument could be made that exposing a not fully formed frontal cortex to those kinds of decisions in a controlled environment can lead to it's development being better capable of handling those type of decisions due to neural plasticity.


Or not, since it's not a matter of lack of experiences- it's a matter of fact the brain having to go through pshyscial changes ( like myelination, synaptic pruning and sprouting, etc). Neural plasticity just means the neural pathways are altered in some way by experiences, injuries, etc. The issue with the underdevelopment isn't lack of experiences. It's just physically underdeveloped.  Having "life experiences" isn't going to hasten the biological maturing process. Maybe provide more insight and develop responsibility, but it's not going to change an undeveloped frontal lobe into a fully functioning frontal lobe. This is a reason why many departments/companies won't hire below the age of 21. It's not something one has control over- it just is what it is.

Does that mean all teenagers/young adults are turds? No. Does that mean grown adults can't behave in a turd-like fashion? No. But since they are underdeveloped- that does mean they are more likely to have poor judgement and act on impulse.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 15, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Responding to a call for a patient with CC of rectal bleed.


Chux, Vicks, and pray that it's not explosive...


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 15, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> It takes true willpower to say no to drugs. Especially when the dealers come to your house asking you if you want to buy some... damn girl scouts...


Especially when they have gluten free cookies...damn.  Have already bought 5 boxes.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 18, 2016)

My breakfast includes six thin mint cookies and a cup of coffee.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 18, 2016)

Mines dry Apple Jacks cereal out of one of those little to go cup things lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 18, 2016)

A black monster and a pack of cheese crackers here


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 18, 2016)

Chocolate Lucky Charms


----------



## Seirende (Feb 18, 2016)

Coffee.


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 18, 2016)

Breakfast burrito here. But now it's time to think about lunch


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 18, 2016)

Have actually liked my job since I got off of a downtown truck. Go figure.


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 18, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Have actually liked my job since I got off of a downtown truck. Go figure.


Get away from a lot of drunks and BS calls where you are treated like crap really does make a difference. I was in a similar spot a few years ago till I started working as a medic at the federal level.  Much better working environment and a lot less stress now.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 18, 2016)

I wish I was tearin up some Chinese food, college food sucks


----------



## cruiseforever (Feb 18, 2016)

Cheerios,  I have two Chihuahuas that line up for their share every morning.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 18, 2016)

cruiseforever said:


> Cheerios,  I have two Chihuahuas that line up for their share every morning.



I have eggs with my beagle / lab mix every morning that I don't work.


----------



## redundantbassist (Feb 18, 2016)

3 asprins and a glass of water...


----------



## cruiseforever (Feb 18, 2016)

Use to have two Beagles, food crumbs never made it to the floor.  Their sense of smell is just unreal.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 18, 2016)

Almost exactly halfway through medic school. This perfectly describes how I feel right now. It hurts so good....I just need to eat and get some sleep. *sigh*


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2016)

Finally got to get my truck in some mud and pull some friends out (6 different times).


----------



## Tigger (Feb 18, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Almost exactly halfway through medic school. This perfectly describes how I feel right now. It hurts so good....I just need to eat and get some sleep. *sigh*


I have this full strip taped to the inside of my locker...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 19, 2016)

Let my 15 hour/no station shift begin.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 19, 2016)

Tigger said:


> I have this full strip taped to the inside of my locker...


Its so true though.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 19, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Let my 15 hour/no station shift begin.


Right there with ya! 0930-1130, which trandlates to 0920-1200+


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 19, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> 0930-1130


Two hour shift?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 19, 2016)

An hour and a half in and already 2 FDGBs.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 19, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> Two hour shift?


Further validating my picture lol. 2330


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 19, 2016)

Some nurses...just nope.


----------



## redundantbassist (Feb 19, 2016)

RIP Harper Lee. You will be missed.


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 20, 2016)

Getting ready for a 4 hour background seminar and to meet my background investigator and still had to go open at my work= stressed


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 20, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Getting ready for a 4 hour background seminar and to meet my background investigator and still had to go open at my work= stressed


man I can't wait for LAFD to call me in for the same...I've filled out my initial packet (personal history form and the like) back in August, last I was told I'm still awaiting an investigator to be officially assigned to me, although when I left my last job they said LA had already called them about me and got my files so I really have no idea what exactly my status is lol. I got that email a couple months ago saying I'm a candidate in the hiring process with information on the medical and psych (which is after backgrounds and the last step before getting an Academy date) which is def encouraging but it didn't explicitly say anything about my background status and I still haven't heard anything since so hopefully it's still chugging away nicely in the background...I've always heard Backgrounds typically take forever anyway and no news is good news since you don't hear anything until they say yay or nay...it just sucks spinning ones wheels in the meantime ha.


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 20, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> man I can't wait for LAFD to call me in for the same...I've filled out my initial packet (personal history form and the like) back in August, last I was told I'm still awaiting an investigator to be officially assigned to me, although when I left my last job they said LA had already called them about me and got my files so I really have no idea what exactly my status is lol. I got that email a couple months ago saying I'm a candidate in the hiring process with information on the medical and psych (which is after backgrounds and the last step before getting an Academy date) which is def encouraging but it didn't explicitly say anything about my background status and I still haven't heard anything since so hopefully it's still chugging away nicely in the background...I've always heard Backgrounds typically take forever anyway and no news is good news since you don't hear anything until they say yay or nay...it just sucks spinning ones wheels in the meantime ha.



Maybe they're secretly  following you and doing your background and you just don't know it!  They're probably watching everything you post on here and judging how insane we all are!


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 20, 2016)

Speaking of backgrounds, I just spent the last couple of hours updating my linkedin. My brain is fried.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 20, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Maybe they're secretly  following you and doing your background and you just don't know it!  They're probably watching everything you post on here and judging how insane we all are!


I have actually been super paranoid about what I post on social media haha


----------



## Tigger (Feb 20, 2016)

No calls for 22 hours. And then a structure fire standby to get off late. Third riders are really ruining the night half of my shifts grrrrr.


----------



## exodus (Feb 20, 2016)

I picked up a BLS shift tonight. Why? Then straight to my 24 on Sunday at 0700. Then meeting Monday morning 8am. And then hopefully another shift right after.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 20, 2016)

I know this has nothing to do with EMS, but I have been asked to play a concert here in Phoenix with famous classical musicians. I mean like Carnegie Hall and Lincoln Center musicians! I'm subbing for a famous violinist. Somebody pinch me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is the stuff dreams are made of!!!!!!!!

(Ida Kavafian, Arnold Steinhardt, Peter Wiley........) In case anyone is curious to look them up.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 20, 2016)

exodus said:


> I picked up a BLS shift tonight. Why? Then straight to my 24 on Sunday at 0700. Then meeting Monday morning 8am. And then hopefully another shift right after.



You're starting to sounds like me man.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 20, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I know this has nothing to do with EMS, but I have been asked to play a concert here in Phoenix with famous classical musicians. I mean like Carnegie Hall and Lincoln Center musicians! I'm subbing for a famous violinist. Somebody pinch me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is the stuff dreams are made of!!!!!!!!
> 
> (Ida Kavafian, Arnold Steinhardt, Peter Wiley........) In case anyone is curious to look them up.


awesome!!


----------



## exodus (Feb 20, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> You're starting to sounds like me man.


Gotta make that money somehow!


----------



## Jon (Feb 20, 2016)

exodus said:


> I picked up a BLS shift tonight. Why? Then straight to my 24 on Sunday at 0700. Then meeting Monday morning 8am. And then hopefully another shift right after.



Dude... Do you have any time off?


----------



## exodus (Feb 20, 2016)

Jon said:


> Dude... Do you have any time off?


On Tuesday I'm off!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 20, 2016)

exodus said:


> I picked up a BLS shift tonight. Why? Then straight to my 24 on Sunday at 0700. Then meeting Monday morning 8am. And then hopefully another shift right after.


I feel your pain. I'm off tonight at 23:00 and back on tomorrow at 08:00 for a 48hr tour.


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 21, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I know this has nothing to do with EMS, but I have been asked to play a concert here in Phoenix with famous classical musicians. I mean like Carnegie Hall and Lincoln Center musicians! I'm subbing for a famous violinist. Somebody pinch me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is the stuff dreams are made of!!!!!!!!
> 
> (Ida Kavafian, Arnold Steinhardt, Peter Wiley........) In case anyone is curious to look them up.


That's so AWESOME!!!


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 21, 2016)

Well, ended up getting temporarily disqualified from the police department for 3 years.  So can't apply for any job with them till 2019.  Huge disappointment but another door has opened!  I AM FINALLY GOING TO BE APPLYING FOR EMT JOBS!


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 21, 2016)

When you have to hike to rescue a hiker who broke her wrist. Then you have to carry her back out on a stokes basket. Fun times.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 21, 2016)

....why'd you guys put her in the Stokes then?


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 21, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> When you have to hike to rescue a hiker who broke her wrist. Then you have to carry her back out on a stokes basket. Fun times.


Does she walk on her hands normally?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 21, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> When you have to hike to rescue a hiker who broke her wrist. Then you have to carry her back out on a stokes basket. Fun times.


Either really old or a drama queen. Let me guess, in the city?


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 21, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> When you have to hike to rescue a hiker who broke her wrist. Then you have to carry her back out on a stokes basket. Fun times.


Did you at least break her ankle so she had a reason to be carried?


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 21, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Either really old or a drama queen. Let me guess, in the city?



Indian Caynon on one of the hiking trails about a mile in.



Jim37F said:


> ....why'd you guys put her in the Stokes then?



Cause she was a drama queen and had to be wheeled out on the stokes with the big a** wheel on it. She so could've walked out just fine and saved my shoulder.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 21, 2016)

So frustrating that you couldn't tell her to just walk her *** out.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 21, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Indian Caynon on one of the hiking trails about a mile in.
> 
> 
> 
> Cause she was a drama queen and had to be wheeled out on the stokes with the big a** wheel on it. She so could've walked out just fine and saved my shoulder.


Any other fire station and they would have made her walk out but not city


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 21, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Any other fire station and they would have made her walk out but not city



One of those rare time you wish 37 was with you.


----------



## terrible one (Feb 21, 2016)

Riverside city?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 21, 2016)

terrible one said:


> Riverside city?


Palm Springs city


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 21, 2016)

Well just finished fill out my applications for Rural Metro and Protransport!!!  WOOHOO!!!!!!  So happy to be starting this journey!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 22, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Well just finished fill out my applications for Rural Metro and Protransport!!!  WOOHOO!!!!!!  So happy to be starting this journey!


Apply for P+, silly. 
https://paramedicsplus-alameda.candidatecare.jobs/job_positions/browse

PM me if you need extra info or want to come by HQ.


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 22, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Apply for P+, silly.
> https://paramedicsplus-alameda.candidatecare.jobs/job_positions/browse
> 
> PM me if you need extra info or want to come by HQ.


I'll send you a PM


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 22, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Well just finished fill out my applications for Rural Metro and Protransport!!!  WOOHOO!!!!!!  So happy to be starting this journey!


Hall's hiring currently.


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 22, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Hall's hiring currently.


That requires moving right?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 22, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> That requires moving right?


Most likely.


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 22, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Most likely.


Hmm. ok  Not really to keen on moving right now.  But i will totally keep it in mind!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 22, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Hmm. ok  Not really to keen on moving right now.  But i will totally keep it in mind!


We have decent pay, protocols, and benefits, along with good equipment.


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 22, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> We have decent pay, protocols, and benefits, along with good equipment.


I will add Hall to my list and do my research.  I'll let you know if i go that route!


----------



## Tigger (Feb 22, 2016)

I accepted a 50 dollars in real money bribe to stay an extra eight hours. I feel dirtier than most my patients were today. 

Why EMS providers (including me) will take such tiny incentives for so much worth baffles me.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Tigger said:


> I accepted a 50 dollars in real money bribe to stay an extra eight hours. I feel dirtier than most my patients were today.
> 
> Why EMS providers (including me) will take such tiny incentives for so much worth baffles me.


I had $500 in shift bonuses alone on my last paycheck. There's a select person that everyone refuses to be partners with, and management has realized I will work it as OT if I am appropriately compensated.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 22, 2016)

If they're beginning to cost the company money (extra compensation just to get a partner to work with them) then maybe, just maybe, the company needs to rethink that persons employment with them...


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 22, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> If they're beginning to cost the company money (extra compensation just to get a partner to work with them) then maybe, just maybe, the company needs to rethink that persons employment with them...


That person would be fired anywhere I've ever worked.


----------



## cruiseforever (Feb 22, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> That person would be fired anywhere I've ever worked.


 
They are just like the ambulance everyone tries to avoid.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> If they're beginning to cost the company money (extra compensation just to get a partner to work with them) then maybe, just maybe, the company needs to rethink that persons employment with them...


Unless said person filed a fabricated HR complaint, so they have to just continuously write this person up so show its habitual behaviors, so the termination does not look like retaliation.


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 22, 2016)

Tigger said:


> I accepted a 50 dollars in real money bribe to stay an extra eight hours. I feel dirtier than most my patients were today.
> 
> Why EMS providers (including me) will take such tiny incentives for so much worth baffles me.



Have seen people pay up to 300


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 22, 2016)

Anyone else not able to give zofran to OB patients? Our protocol just got updated due to birth defects being present with use of the drug.


----------



## Rhonda (Feb 22, 2016)

First 2 weeks as a paramedic and haven't killed anyone yet! I'll take that as a win. Oh and my aura is great according to my L2K pt!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 22, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Anyone else not able to give zofran to OB patients? Our protocol just got updated due to birth defects being present with use of the drug.


Last I heard the birth defects were only seen in long term use of Zofran.


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 22, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Last I heard the birth defects were only seen in long term use of Zofran.



I'd imagine so. Don't see a dose in the truck messing anything up, ever. But yeah new protocol for us.


----------



## Rhonda (Feb 22, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Last I heard the birth defects were only seen in long term use of Zofran.


We still use it. It's a small dose and a short amount of time to cause any effect on the on born fetus


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 22, 2016)

http://www.drugwatch.com/2015/02/18/zofran-may-increase-risk-of-birth-defects/

First thing I googled and read above.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 22, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Have seen people pay up to 300


This was a bribe made by the supervisor in gift cards. They also once offered 100 to call out sick at my regular place and come in...errrr no.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 22, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> I had $500 in shift bonuses alone on my last paycheck. There's a select person that everyone refuses to be partners with, and management has realized I will work it as OT if I am appropriately compensated.


Jesus. I won't come in unless there is a bonus, but damn. I need to work on my negotiating.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Jesus. I won't come in unless there is a bonus, but damn. I need to work on my negotiating.


If they are really desperate, I can get a $100 bonus and a $50 Starbucks gift card.


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 22, 2016)

Yeah that wouldn't fly here haha. I wish!


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 23, 2016)

My God. That changes everything!


----------



## Tigger (Feb 23, 2016)

Which EMD flashcard is "what is the name of the cat?"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 23, 2016)

If they answer yes to "does the patient have a cat?" it's an automatic Charlie level upgrade.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 23, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> If they answer yes to "does the patient have a cat?" it's an automatic Charlie level upgrade.


I still remember that one patient whose cats we had to keep fishing out of the drug box and BLS bag on scene lol


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 23, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I still remember that one patient whose cats we had to keep fishing out of the drug box and BLS bag on scene lol


Normal cat behavior... run amok. Cats just are attracted to boxes. Heck, I've even seen a photo of a Tiger sitting in a box. Go figure...


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 23, 2016)

Got off a 24 this morning, back for 12 tonight, 12 tomorrow night... and they're trying to convince me to pick up the 12 in between those. This is gonna be a nice paycheck I guess


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 23, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> Normal cat behavior... run amok. Cats just are attracted to boxes. Heck, I've even seen a photo of a Tiger sitting in a box. Go figure...


Think I've favorited a gallery or two from the Chive of tigers and other big cats in boxes haha


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 23, 2016)

So we only ran 3 calls today and we still managed to get off an hour late. Worst timing ever.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 23, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> Normal cat behavior... run amok. Cats just are attracted to boxes. Heck, I've even seen a photo of a Tiger sitting in a box. Go figure...


Hey don't judge me for sitting in boxes.

Oh wait you said tiger.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 24, 2016)

Two mile run times getting decent, now to start making it 3. Bleh I hate running.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 24, 2016)

Or at least running in cold wind I should say.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 24, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Two mile run times getting decent, now to start making it 3. Bleh I hate running.


My time here at Ft Polk is making me realize that beyond running (training for the Army PT test's 2 mile run) I need to start rucking with a bit of weight. No time, at least not at first, just load 30-40 pounds in a bag and go for a stroll....I'm looking forward to that as much as you are with your cold wind running I bet lol


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 24, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> My time here at Ft Polk is making me realize that beyond running (training for the Army PT test's 2 mile run) I need to start rucking with a bit of weight. No time, at least not at first, just load 30-40 pounds in a bag and go for a stroll....I'm looking forward to that as much as you are with your cold wind running I bet lol


I would imagine so, each has a unique suck to it. The real killer will be stretching my run all the way to the river, that hill is a kick in the nuts. I'd rather the ruck.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 24, 2016)

I'll take hiking over running any day of the week.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 24, 2016)

Try trail running out if running on the road isn't your thing. It's not as monotonous, and more enjoyable in my opinion. I would gladly do either all day, though... Lol


----------



## exodus (Feb 24, 2016)

Seriously.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 24, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Try trail running out if running on the road isn't your thing. It's not as monotonous, and more enjoyable in my opinion. I would gladly do either all day, though... Lol


I am actually looking for some trails out here.

Got to cardiovert today, cath lab wasnt quite so boring afterall.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 24, 2016)

exodus said:


> View attachment 2698
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Screw that, man. I'd find another job in a heartbeat.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 24, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I am actually looking for some trails out here.
> 
> Got to cardiovert today, cath lab wasnt quite so boring afterall.



Cath lab can be quite intense.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 24, 2016)

exodus said:


> View attachment 2698
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd clock out after 12. screw that, I'm not doing a 24 and have to post in the truck


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 24, 2016)

Remi said:


> Cath lab can be quite intense.


It was pretty calm today, but it was actually cool to watch some of this stuff.


----------



## exodus (Feb 24, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I'd clock out after 12. screw that, I'm not doing a 24 and have to post in the truck


Everyone out here is SSM anyway so it's not like it's a huge deal, just a little annoying.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 24, 2016)

exodus said:


> View attachment 2698
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say screw it and chill in the station with the HT.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 24, 2016)

This may be the day I get that permanent ban.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 24, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> This may be the day I get that permanent ban.


I'll be rooting for ya!


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for the shears then. Peace our girl scout.


----------



## exodus (Feb 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I'd say screw it and chill in the station with the HT.


I can not confirm nor deny that AMRRPT-I works wonderfully on the HT's.


----------



## exodus (Feb 25, 2016)

Learned an interesting technique today at a meeting for all AMR Riverside Co. field employees.  Any patient who feel like they are suffocating, we are  manually taking control of their respiratory drive by modifying when they inspire to our rate.  We do quick shallow breaths  with the BVM on the patient until we no longer feel resistance, at that point we slow down and do full breaths, after that we slow down how quickly we push the air in with the BVM.  Putting more air into the lungs over a much longer period of time.

Edit: All crew members gained compliance on their partners within 5-10 seconds of the quick bagging and were able to take control of the partner ventillatory status. Even when the crew member attempted to not allow it.

According to the instructor, we have had one trial and outcome in the field so far, and it was a success. It only went downhill after we got the ER and the RT didn't like what we were doing and discontinued it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 25, 2016)

exodus said:


> Learned an interesting technique today at a meeting for all AMR Riverside Co. field employees.  Any patient who feel like they are suffocating, we are  manually taking control of their respiratory drive by modifying when they inspire to our rate.  We do quick shallow breaths  with the BVM on the patient until we no longer feel resistance, at that point we slow down and do full breaths, after that we slow down how quickly we push the air in with the BVM.  Putting more air into the lungs over a much longer period of time.
> 
> Edit: All crew members gained compliance on their partners within 5-10 seconds of the quick bagging and were able to take control of the partner ventillatory status. Even when the crew member attempted to not allow it.
> 
> According to the instructor, we have had one trial and outcome in the field so far, and it was a success. It only went downhill after we got the ER and the RT didn't like what we were doing and discontinued it.


During my OR shift for medic school the CRNA taught me the method and allowed me to do it on 2 patients before we intubated them. It works well.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 25, 2016)

In 30 minutes I'll have 6 hours left.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> In 30 minutes I'll have 6 hours left.


I see you....

How do you like working with that medic? (The FTO not the trainee)


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 25, 2016)

Not knowing when it's safe to get food is the one thing I hate about this job. Option A is the preferred option, but further from post than option B and option B was not nearly as satisfying as A would have been. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 25, 2016)

Oh and in hindsight, there was enough time for option A.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 25, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I see you....
> 
> How do you like working with that medic? (The FTO not the trainee)



Meh. I'm getting OT so I'm not complaining.


----------



## EMT533 (Feb 26, 2016)

I have a parrot named Marvin.


----------



## exodus (Feb 26, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Meh. I'm getting OT so I'm not complaining.


I'm not a fan either. But I'm going to PS deployment A side. I've had lots of people say good luck and RIP...  But apparently my current partner a lot of people say the same thing about, so who knows.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 26, 2016)

exodus said:


> I'm not a fan either. But I'm going to PS deployment A side. I've had lots of people say good luck and RIP...  But apparently my current partner a lot of people say the same thing about, so who knows.



What shift?

Edit: I just heard. I'm sorry bro.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 26, 2016)

exodus said:


> I'm not a fan either. But I'm going to PS deployment A side. I've had lots of people say good luck and RIP...  But apparently my current partner a lot of people say the same thing about, so who knows.


Hahaha. That is said about your old medic and your new medic haha. Good luck


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 26, 2016)

Must be a California thang.


----------



## exodus (Feb 26, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Must be a California thang.


More likely an AMR PS thing. We have several members on the forum at our div  

And I can deal. I'm very passive when it comes to medics. Hopefully.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 26, 2016)

26 hours of work this weekend, cant wait for these next 2 pay checks.


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 26, 2016)

I have an interview with Rural Metro today.  Pro called me yesterday and said that I would need to free up my Friday, Saturday, and Sunday before they would start looking at me....ummmm sorry.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 26, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> I have an interview with Rural Metro today.  Pro called me yesterday and said that I would need to free up my Friday, Saturday, and Sunday before they would start looking at me....ummmm sorry.




Good luck!!!!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 26, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> I have an interview with Rural Metro today.  Pro called me yesterday and said that I would need to free up my Friday, Saturday, and Sunday before they would start looking at me....ummmm sorry.


Good luck! Let us know how the interview goes!


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 26, 2016)

Went in today for my interview with Rural Metro and walked out with a job!!!!!!!!!!!  I start orientation March 14th!!!  WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so excited!!!!!  This has been two years in the making and it's finally happening!  Thank you to everyone for all of the support!!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 26, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Went in today for my interview with Rural Metro and walked out with a job!!!!!!!!!!!  I start orientation March 14th!!!  WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so excited!!!!!  This has been two years in the making and it's finally happening!  Thank you to everyone for all of the support!!


Which division of R/M are you going to be working for?


----------



## Tigger (Feb 26, 2016)

Working on content for our new site/fb page... February is such a tease in CO sometimes.


----------



## Seirende (Feb 26, 2016)

Scored the AEMT 911 volly job that I've been waiting to hear about. Only 500ish calls per year, but I get to sleep in a bed while on overnights.  I haven't started an IV in about six months, so I might need some practice to restore a reasonable proficiency in that.

With this addition to my laundry list of employers, I'll be running with EMT and AEMT 911 volly services and medic very part-time/on call IFTs.


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 27, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Which division of R/M are you going to be working for?



Santa Clara county....I think. I know for the most part I'll be going to the milpitas location.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 27, 2016)

Finally got to say "the patient was in the yard walking to the chow line" on a PCR today


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 27, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Santa Clara county....I think. I know for the most part I'll be going to the milpitas location.


If I'm not mistaken Santa Clara County and Milpitas are two distinct divisions with in the R/M NorCal family.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 27, 2016)

I am officially on a date....with myself. Decided to take myself to an English pub after my gig.


----------



## EMT2015 (Feb 27, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> If I'm not mistaken Santa Clara County and Milpitas are two distinct divisions with in the R/M NorCal family.


Then it's the Milpitas division that I'll be at


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 27, 2016)

@Tigger Awesome shot!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 27, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Working on content for our new site/fb page... February is such a tease in CO sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome shot man!


----------



## Tigger (Feb 27, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> @Tigger Awesome shot!





TransportJockey said:


> Awesome shot man!



Shpanks, not too bad for a Wal-Mart camera I don't think. Give credit to that big ole mountain back there too.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 27, 2016)

After 6 months of some brutal tests that really stretch my medical knowledge, that test was almost frustratingly simple and random fact based. Mixed in with a few med questions and some with acronyms I didn't recognize. I didn't get to flex my baby paramessiahness with medical knowledge. 


Can't believe I am disappointed in an easy test hahaha.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 27, 2016)

There isn't a more heart sinking feeling then the one I got last night. So we got a late call and cleared the hospital 20 minutes after we were supposed to get off and while driving back we heard the ominous voice of the dispatcher. M112 code 3 Del Webb. Crap I says as we start rolling to the call which was 15 minutes down the road. We ended up getting off 2 hours late and I had very lovely cold dinner. That is the true EMTLife.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 27, 2016)

Just thought I would throw this one in. This is my parking job. (Yes, bragging. ) My rig is on the right.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 27, 2016)

Code with ROSC today. Ran like a registry mega code where nothiny made any sense. But we got rosc and he was dx with a saddle PE. He will walk out of the hospital


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 27, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Code with ROSC today. Ran like a registry mega code where nothiny made any sense. But we got rosc and he was dx with a saddle PE. He will walk out of the hospital


Had a code the other night and the patient won't walk out of the hospital. The patient coded something like 4 times and we achieved ROSC each time. Unfortunately the patient's heart just wasn't able to keep going.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 28, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Code with ROSC today. Ran like a registry mega code where nothiny made any sense. But we got rosc and he was dx with a saddle PE. He will walk out of the hospital


Awesome!

I went to a really cool presentation at EMS Today regarding treatment of massive PE with emergent ED ECMO and open embolectomy. The physician making the presentation actually suffered from a large PE last year and ended up being treated in the same system and resources that he put in place. It makes me a bit disappointed that emergent ECMO is a long way away for any of our local facilities.


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 28, 2016)

Any good recommendations for a cardiology and respiratory book?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 28, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Any good recommendations for a cardiology and respiratory book?



No.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 28, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Any good recommendations for a cardiology and respiratory book?


Cardiology as in 12-lead, or general cardiology? And what kind of respiratory? Vent, or general physiology?


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 28, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Cardiology as in 12-lead, or general cardiology? And what kind of respiratory? Vent, or general physiology?



Both general. College/paramedic level text.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 29, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Both general. College/paramedic level text.


I'm not familiar with a cardiology or respiratory stand-alone book that doesn't go into way more depth than you need. You may as well get a general Human Physiology book, in which case my recommendation would be either Guyton and Hall's Medical Physiology (excellent, but very in depth), or Marieb's Human Physiology (not as overkill but still good).


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 29, 2016)

Guyton & Hall's is good, it is many people's favorite. I prefer Medical Physiology - Principles for Clinical Medicine by Rhoades and Human Physiology - an Integrated Approach by Silverthorn. Ganong's Review of Medical Physiology is more concise than the others. There are actually lots of good phys texts out there.

For clinically oriented books, Marino's The ICU Book may have what you are looking for. Oxford Critical Care Handbook as well. Many anesthesia-oriented texts have really good sections on phys, pharm, cardiology, and pulmonology. Harrison's Pulmonary & Critical Care Medicine is outstanding, but very in depth and maybe hard to follow without already having a good background in pharm & phys.


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 29, 2016)

Cool thanks guys I'll look into them. @STXmedic @Remi


----------



## nightmoves123 (Feb 29, 2016)

I have some pdf versions of medical books if anyone wants them emailed.
-these were legally purchased and turned into pdfs for personal use.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 29, 2016)

nightmoves123 said:


> I have some pdf versions of medical books if anyone wants them emailed.
> -these were legally purchased and turned into pdfs for personal use.



I'd be careful advertising that in an open forum.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Feb 29, 2016)

Just graduated paramedic school and got nationally certified! Now I'm trying to adjust to having my life "back" and suddenly the feeling of: "Oh crapy, I"m a medic now, for real" is setting in.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 29, 2016)

nightmoves123 said:


> I have some pdf versions of medical books if anyone wants them emailed.
> -these were legally purchased and turned into pdfs for personal use.





Remi said:


> I'd be careful advertising that in an open forum.



Yes, sharing that information is illegal and violates our rules:


> Discussion of illegal activities such as software and music piracy and other intellectual property violations or posts that infringe any patent, trademark, copyright, trade secrets or proprietary right(s) of any party are not allowed.


----------



## nightmoves123 (Feb 29, 2016)

No problem please delete the post if necessary thank you


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 29, 2016)

nightmoves123 said:


> No problem please delete the post if necessary thank you


That's okay. I'll leave it up there as a reminder for others.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 29, 2016)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Just graduated paramedic school and got nationally certified! Now I'm trying to adjust to having my life "back" and suddenly the feeling of: "Oh crapy, I"m a medic now, for real" is setting in.




Congrats!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 29, 2016)

Welp, looks like I officially have the creeping crud. Lovely.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 1, 2016)

Yesterday this took me the top of a very rad couloir. Today I am feeling exceptionally overwhelmed by medic school and tomorrow's exam. What a difference a day makes...


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 1, 2016)

That's a bad azz picture @Tigger 

9 years in the Army I've always dreamed of going Special Forces, two years left on my current contract I could def whip my self into SF shape and reup for the Q Course and the California Natl Guards 19th SF Group......

HOWEVER the more I see the helicopters flying around the more tempted I am to drop a Warrant Officer Candidate School packet and go flight and get a set of wings instead... (may not be a Paratrooper instead in that case, but I sure as hell would still not be a Leg! Lol)


----------



## Tigger (Mar 1, 2016)

Helicopters are both terrifying and intriguing. Every time I'm around them it's all I ever want, wonder how I'll feel in five years.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 1, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> That's a bad azz picture @Tigger
> 
> 9 years in the Army I've always dreamed of going Special Forces, two years left on my current contract I could def whip my self into SF shape and reup for the Q Course and the California Natl Guards 19th SF Group......
> 
> HOWEVER the more I see the helicopters flying around the more tempted I am to drop a Warrant Officer Candidate School packet and go flight and get a set of wings instead... (may not be a Paratrooper instead in that case, but I sure as hell would still not be a Leg! Lol)



I'd go flight, at least the retirement fund will be bigger (not to mention all the other benefits). Huge difference between buck sergeant vs mustang salary.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 1, 2016)

Captions on EMS Instagram pages slay me. 

"So that others may live" tattoos. LOL


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 1, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Captions on EMS Instagram pages slay me.
> 
> "So that others may live" tattoos. LOL


I saw that one too haha


----------



## MrJones (Mar 1, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> ...but I sure as hell would still not be a Leg! Lol



Yes, you would. 

Signed,

Mr. Jones, 1SG, ABN, AASLT, MCM, US Army Retired


----------



## exodus (Mar 2, 2016)

@TransportJockey Find the Rockstar Absolute 0 watermelons at 7-11 They are amazing. Much better than the red monsters you used to get


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 2, 2016)

It's looking more and more like I'll never work on a rig again. I'm feeling pretty discouraged right about now.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 2, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> It's looking more and more like I'll never work on a rig again. I'm feeling pretty discouraged right about now.


Why


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 2, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> It's looking more and more like I'll never work on a rig again. I'm feeling pretty discouraged right about now.


I thought you posted a picture of an ambulance you parked just the other day? Hope all is well.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 2, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> I thought you posted a picture of an ambulance you parked just the other day? Hope all is well.



That pic was from a few months ago.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 3, 2016)

exodus said:


> @TransportJockey Find the Rockstar Absolute 0 watermelons at 7-11 They are amazing. Much better than the red monsters you used to get


Ugh no thank you lol. I'm not a fan of anything watermelon other than real watermelons. I've been drinking the Ultra blacks lately. They're good.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 3, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh no thank you lol. I'm not a fan of anything watermelon other than real watermelons. I've been drinking the Ultra blacks lately. They're good.


I've been tearing the Ultra Blacks up since they came back.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 3, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> I've been tearing the Ultra Blacks up since they came back.


Right? I remember when they came out last year as a 7-11 exclusive (or maybe the year before), and was very happy to see them out again. I just picked up a couple 4 packs of them


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 3, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Right? I remember when they came out last year as a 7-11 exclusive (or maybe the year before), and was very happy to see them out again. I just picked up a couple 4 packs of them



I've never seen the black ones. I drink the Absolutely Zero, or when I can't find that, the Ultra Blue or Zero Ultra. How does the Ultra Black taste compared to those?


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 3, 2016)

I can't drink Rockstars. My heart does this whole fluttery thing and the wifey gets upset. haha


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 3, 2016)

Remi said:


> I've never seen the black ones. I drink the Absolutely Zero, or when I can't find that, the Ultra Blue or Zero Ultra. How does the Ultra Black taste compared to those?


They taste like an intense cherry. I can't stand the ultra blue, but the closest to the other Ultra cans would be to the Ultra Red, and it's a much better tast than them.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 3, 2016)

Had a Monster Assault red (don't remember the flavor name ha) during the drive from San Diego to Los Angeles just now, thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 3, 2016)

My paramedic school bru has me hooked on "organic" rockstars. They don't taste like poison which I why I think I like them the most.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 3, 2016)

I wish the Leatherman Tool Group still produced the Raptor Shears in solid orange. I lost my pair, and am not sold on the orange/black combo. I can't find any overstock anywhere online.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 3, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Coffee. Just coffee flavored coffee.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 4, 2016)

Gotta love when as soon as you get on scene, someone announces that they are an emt. Who happened to be the 911 caller. Chief complaint? Pt was afraid of being drunk. Glad to see that 150 hours of "training"going to work there!


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 4, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Chief complaint? Pt was afraid of being drunk.



Gold.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 4, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Gotta love when as soon as you get on scene, someone announces that they are an emt. Who happened to be the 911 caller. Chief complaint? Pt was afraid of being drunk. Glad to see that 150 hours of "training"going to work there!


I thought one of the first things we are taught in EMT is to not be the one making stupid calls?


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 4, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I thought one of the first things we are taught in EMT is to not be the one making stupid calls?



Some people are incurable of the disease known as "stupid".


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 4, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Some people are incurable of the disease known as "stupid".


That's such a heart breaking disease that plagues so many people.


----------



## EMT2015 (Mar 4, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I thought one of the first things we are taught in EMT is to not be the one making stupid calls?


Wait, I thought we are suppose to be the ones making stupid calls??


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Mar 6, 2016)

Ran my first arrest after 6 weeks as a medic this morning, 8yo ejection, traumatic arrest on scene, got pulses back twice and ended up flying her out. I don't know about this whole paramedic thing...


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 6, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Ran my first arrest after 6 weeks as a medic this morning, 8yo ejection, traumatic arrest on scene, got pulses back twice and ended up flying her out. I don't know about this whole paramedic thing...


That's a ****ty call. Sorry, bro.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 6, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Ran my first arrest after 6 weeks as a medic this morning, 8yo ejection, traumatic arrest on scene, got pulses back twice and ended up flying her out. I don't know about this whole paramedic thing...


Was that 72's call with Mercy Air 14 and MV1?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Mar 6, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Was that 72's call with Mercy Air 14 and MV1?





CodeBru1984 said:


> Was that 72's call with Mercy Air 14 and MV1?


Perhaps...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 6, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Perhaps...


I'm sorry, bro.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 6, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Ran my first arrest after 6 weeks as a medic this morning, 8yo ejection, traumatic arrest on scene, got pulses back twice and ended up flying her out. I don't know about this whole paramedic thing...



Only can get better after that. Don't let it sit in your brain for too long. You did your job!


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 6, 2016)

RIP Nancy Reagan


----------



## EMT2015 (Mar 6, 2016)

Me in a couple of weeks!!!


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 6, 2016)

Looking back at my first posts as a new member on this site


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 7, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Ran my first arrest after 6 weeks as a medic this morning, 8yo ejection, traumatic arrest on scene, got pulses back twice and ended up flying her out. I don't know about this whole paramedic thing...


That blows. I had a toddler who got ran over by a truck...twice... A week or so back.

 Pedi calls are the worst. Especially when you have children around the same age.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 7, 2016)

So my serpentine belt just up and vanished whilst I was driving on the freeway. Everything was normal, than all of a sudden I noticed my steering was really stiff (like I had just lost my power steering pump) and a few seconds later battery warning light came on (like my alternator just stopped spinning) and a second or two after that my temperature warning light also came on and I noticed the temp guaged peaked on "H" (also like my fan/coolant stopped working)...all pieces powered by the serpentine belt right? I was able to get home just fine (steering was the biggest issue) and now I just want to get a 25 buck belt and fix it myself but my folks are freaking out over the possibility something else seized and caused the belt to break off so it looks like I get to pay for a tow truck to go to a mechanic. Yay.


----------



## luke_31 (Mar 7, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 2714
> 
> So my serpentine belt just up and vanished whilst I was driving on the freeway. Everything was normal, than all of a sudden I noticed my steering was really stiff (like I had just lost my power steering pump) and a few seconds later battery warning light came on (like my alternator just stopped spinning) and a second or two after that my temperature warning light also came on and I noticed the temp guaged peaked on "H" (also like my fan/coolant stopped working)...all pieces powered by the serpentine belt right? I was able to get home just fine (steering was the biggest issue) and now I just want to get a 25 buck belt and fix it myself but my folks are freaking out over the possibility something else seized and caused the belt to break off so it looks like I get to pay for a tow truck to go to a mechanic. Yay.


How old was the belt?  If it's more then a few years it probably just cracked and fell apart like you said. Just get a belt and see if that fixes the problem. Lot cheaper too. I've gone through a couple serpentine belts over the years.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 7, 2016)

Not too sure how old the belt was, can't remember exactly if/when I've had to replace it...but yeah, I just want to replace the belt as a bike ride to/from the auto parts store is a lot cheaper lol but like I said my folks are super worried that something else is wrong: "Serpantine belts don't just fall off on their own!!!" (yeah but neither do engine parts just seize up on their own for no reason with no other indication besides breaking the belt -_-)


----------



## luke_31 (Mar 7, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Not too sure how old the belt was, can't remember exactly if/when I've had to replace it...but yeah, I just want to replace the belt as a bike ride to/from the auto parts store is a lot cheaper lol but like I said my folks are super worried that something else is wrong: "Serpantine belts don't just fall off on their own!!!" (yeah but neither do engine parts just seize up on their own for no reason with no other indication besides breaking the belt -_-)


Just wait till they go out and the. Ride down, get the part, and put it on before they get back. When it works you can show that you know what you're talking about. Worst case you have to admit they were right and bite the bullet with a tow and mechanic.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## EMT2015 (Mar 8, 2016)

Well, attending my county EMS orientation....needed to get some soda to help stay awake.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 8, 2016)

I bought a belt from Autozone and made an attempt to fix it myself, but one of the pulleys did look damaged, tensioner wasn't moving so I decided to go ahead and have a mechanic look at it...turns out the idler pulley seized and actually melted a little and the tensioner pulley is "making noises" so I decided to bite the bullet and let them fix it (also apparently my Autozone belt is not the right size either. Go figure).


----------



## luke_31 (Mar 8, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I bought a belt from Autozone and made an attempt to fix it myself, but one of the pulleys did look damaged, tensioner wasn't moving so I decided to go ahead and have a mechanic look at it...turns out the idler pulley seized and actually melted a little and the tensioner pulley is "making noises" so I decided to bite the bullet and let them fix it (also apparently my Autozone belt is not the right size either. Go figure).


That sucks


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 8, 2016)

My reaction when I get the freshest picks of shifts. Hello all you beautiful 14+ hour shifts, here I come. Those tickets represent the coming paychecks.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 8, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> That blows. I had a toddler who got ran over by a truck...twice... A week or so back.
> 
> Pedi calls are the worst. Especially when you have children around the same age.


Peds are probably my favorite group to work with, but stuff like that definitely makes me contemplate if I want to jump to a peds specialty one day.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 8, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Ran my first arrest after 6 weeks as a medic this morning, 8yo ejection, traumatic arrest on scene, got pulses back twice and ended up flying her out. I don't know about this whole paramedic thing...




So sorry.


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 9, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Peds are probably my favorite group to work with.



Until you live with one.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 9, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Until you live with one.


I am the oldest of many siblings with a 9+ year age gap on most, I've practically helped raise my sisters in some ways.


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 9, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> many siblings with a 9+ year age gap on most




Your poor parents. 



Kids are mean.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 9, 2016)

Divorce makes having numerous siblings easier. And I was also a college oops, so by the time more babies were had they had gotten settled down and weren't all that old. I can't judge though, if life had taken another path, I probably would have had a little one by 26 myself. 

Kid's are little ****s, but I love the *******s. Almost became a teacher and even had a few education classes down. Medicine still won me over though. Sometimes I still get the twinge to do it, but I figure working in pediatrics one day is a good compromise.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 9, 2016)

Unit ***: Comm 1, could you clarify your last, is that a BLS or a CCT call ?
Dispatch: Unit ***, that's a... uhhh... patient transport.

Just another day in paradise.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 9, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Those tickets represent the coming paychecks.


Like how they seem like you are winning at the time but actually not worth much in real life?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 9, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Ran my first arrest after 6 weeks as a medic this morning, 8yo ejection, traumatic arrest on scene, got pulses back twice and ended up flying her out. I don't know about this whole paramedic thing...



Those calls are definitely the hardest. I've had a few very similar to that. Probably my most memorable transport ever was a 7 year old girl whose dad accidentally backed over her with a skid-steer. It wasn't pretty at all. It was a big Mennonite farming family and they were all standing outside together at 0630 watching us land on their front lawn, bring the the little girl out of the ambulance and load her up, and take off for the ped trauma center that was over a 2-hour drive from where they lived.

This was like 14 years ago but I can still see the expressions on the faces of both the little girl and her dad like it happened yesterday.


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 9, 2016)

" narcan woke you up. You weren't breathing.  You still sure you "didn't take anything"?"

" I don't do drugs or drink."

"You are in detox. You have been here the past  two hours."

" Im just visiting. like a hotel. "


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 9, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Like how they seem like you are winning at the time but actually not worth much in real life?


Shhhhhhhhhhh stop reminding me. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 9, 2016)

Couple annoying calls/not calls today:

1. Arrived on scene ~5 minutes after the BLS ambulance to a heroin OD on the side of the road, and they've already tossed the patient in their ambulance and are barreling towards the hospital with one EMT in the back and one driving. The patient is still unconscious with a RR of ~6 and is on a NRB. 

EMT: I gave him 2 Narcans. 

Me: ...2 of what? 2x 2 mg Narcan bristojets or 2 mg?

EMT: No, 2 sprays from one peach box. 

Me: Okay. How much did you ventilate him first, and what were his initial sats? 

EMT: I don't know a sat. I didn't need a BVM since I gave him Narcan first. I just used the NRB instead. 


2. BLS ambulance dispatched to stage for "psychiatric problems." The CAD notes say an unknown age female is flailing around on the ground, completely naked, and is screaming and yelling nonsensical things whilst being very combative and uncooperative with police on scene. BLS ambulance proceeds to transport emergently to the hospital with two cops and two EMTs in the back actively wrestling with the patient. At the hospital, the patient is promptly sedated and intubated. When asked about why ALS wasn't requested, one of the EMTs said "it wasn't anything they couldn't handle." Explanations fell on deaf ears. Nothing quite like excited delirium treated with soft restraints and brutane instead of pharmacological sedation huh?


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## exodus (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm surprisingly enjoying my new shifty.  My partner and I have pretty much the same thoughts on work ethic, etc. I enjoy being busy and working while I'm at work as well, instead of just sitting and doing nothing all day.


----------



## exodus (Mar 10, 2016)

I also need a new computer, I can't play this game on here, it's too laggy


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 10, 2016)

Soo.... do NOT read this. If  you do, do NOT attempt to eat or drink _anything_ while reading it. 

Don't say I didn't warn you...

http://www.amazon.com/Veet-Hair-Rem...57592490&sr=8-1&keywords=veet+for+men+reviews


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 10, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> Soo.... do NOT read this. If  you do, do NOT attempt to eat or drink _anything_ while reading it.
> 
> Don't say I didn't warn you...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Veet-Hair-Rem...57592490&sr=8-1&keywords=veet+for+men+reviews


You told me to not do something, so now I am obligated to go do it. I am not going to get food for this though, so I will heed that warning.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 10, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> Soo.... do NOT read this. If  you do, do NOT attempt to eat or drink _anything_ while reading it.
> 
> Don't say I didn't warn you...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Veet-Hair-Rem...57592490&sr=8-1&keywords=veet+for+men+reviews


YOU SIR! YOU WIN ALL THE INTERNETS FOR THE WEEK! That was amazing, I haven't stopped reading because I was laughing too hard in a while.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 10, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> Soo.... do NOT read this. If  you do, do NOT attempt to eat or drink _anything_ while reading it.
> 
> Don't say I didn't warn you...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Veet-Hair-Rem...57592490&sr=8-1&keywords=veet+for+men+reviews



I came across this gem a few years ago. Pretty hilarious.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 10, 2016)

Oh God, it hurts to breathe!


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah, should be classified as NSFW.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 10, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Yeah, should be classified as NSFW.


Luckily I'm off until 11:00!


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 10, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> I came across this gem a few years ago. Pretty hilarious.


This one has been around for quite a while. And it's still getting reviews. http://www.amazon.com/Sugar-Free-Gummy-Bears-5LBS/dp/B00CMS97YS


But this one is just pure GOLD! http://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Sugar-Free-Gummy-Bears/product-reviews/B008JELLCA   (Yes, it's _that_ classic)


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 10, 2016)

I lost it @ 'With a sizzle and shots of fury'


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 10, 2016)

The gummy bear one is amazing as well.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 10, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> The gummy bear one is amazing as well.


Sounds like the gummy bears will clean you out as fast as anything from Taco Bell will!


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 10, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> The gummy bear one is amazing as well.


I have since updated my gummy bear post with another, older, better classic.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 10, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Sounds like the gummy bears will clean you out as fast as anything from Taco Bell will!


Taco Bell is bush league compared to the power of the sugar free gummies...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 10, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> Taco Bell is bush league compared to the power of the sugar free gummies...



Remind me to never buy these for any of my coworkers. Twelve hours on a box with the laxative effect would be unBEARable!


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 10, 2016)

Did it work or am I bad @ posting images ?


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 10, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Did it work or am I bad @ posting images ?


Hopefully this worked...

ETA: it did!

Here's the trick: Use {img}URL{/img} when inserting pictures and simply substitute [ and ] for { and } and it should work. I used the other bracket because if I used the regular ones, the system would think I was trying to insert an image and give the same result you got.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 10, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Did it work or am I bad @ posting images ?



All I see is a grEHy box, eh!


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)

THERE IS A FREAKING BIG*** SPIDER ON MY CEILING. I can do ANYTHING  but freaking SPIDERS.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)

I SPRAYED IT WITH WINDEX AND IT FELL AND NOW I CAN'T FIND IT. Oh my gosh.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 10, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> I SPRAYED IT WITH WINDEX AND IT FELL AND NOW I CAN'T FIND IT. Oh my gosh.



Windex makes them stronger and faster.

And pisses them off.


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 10, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> I SPRAYED IT WITH WINDEX AND IT FELL AND NOW I CAN'T FIND IT. Oh my gosh.


Why/how was your first inclination to spray it with windex? That doesn't even remotely sound like a good idea.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)

It has ammonia in it! IT'S SUPPOSED TO KILL THEM.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm 5'9 and still not tall enough on my crapy ladder to reach my ceiling!


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)

Maybe I should call 911. Haha oh wait! I AM 911!


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)

I might as well share the story why I'm afraid of spiders and wasps. When I was 4 I thought those huge fire ants were awesome. So going against my mother's advice I decided to go play in the giant *** ant hill and got bitten or stung or whatever and was traumatized. BUT THE WASPS. Oh I can do bees, but I swear if there is a wasp and I'm not in a situation where someone's life depends on it I am out of there. So...after I had my 4th brain surgery our upstairs developed a little bit of a wasp situation in our ventilation system. And who's room did the wasps decide to always visit? MINE. It was like a freaking wasp tea party. So I was doing my thing getting ready. I was getting out of the shower and this big black thing comes flying at me and DISAPPEARES. LIKE FREAKING HARRY POTTER INTO A WALL. Let me tell you I swear someone probobly thought I was being murdered. The the little freak was stuck between my back and my towel! I was so scared and so freaked out I ran downstairs in my towel  into my mom's room screaming ,"MOM! OH MY GOD! GET IT OFF! GET IT OFF! I think she may have peed herself a little. Mind you it being 6 am and her still being asleep and all she was like, " Well drop your towel!"
And oh my gosh I was like why the H*** didn't I think of that?!? And there you have it.


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 10, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> It has ammonia in it! IT'S SUPPOSED TO KILL THEM.


So does urine. You should of pissed on it. That was your first mistake.


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 10, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> I might as well share the story why I'm afraid of spiders and wasps. When I was 4 I thought those huge fire ants were awesome. So going against my mother's advice I decided to go play in the giant *** ant hill and got bitten or stung or whatever and was traumatized. BUT THE WASPS. Oh I can do bees, but I swear if there is a wasp and I'm not in a situation where someone's life depends on it I am out of there. So...after I had my 4th brain surgery our upstairs developed a little bit of a wasp situation in our ventilation system. And who's room did the wasps decide to always visit? MINE. It was like a freaking wasp tea party. So I was doing my thing getting ready. I was getting out of the shower and this big black thing comes flying at me and DISAPPEARES. LIKE FREAKING HARRY POTTER INTO A WALL. Let me tell you I swear someone probobly thought I was being murdered. The the little freak was stuck between my back and my towel! I was so scared and so freaked out I ran downstairs in my towel  into my mom's room screaming ,"MOM! OH MY GOD! GET IT OFF! GET IT OFF! I think she may have peed herself a little. Mind you it being 6 am and her still being asleep and all she was like, " Well drop your towel!"
> And oh my gosh I was like why the H*** didn't I think of that?!? And there you have it.


....how much caffeine have you had today?


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> ....how much caffeine have you had today?



None. Why? I didn't sleep last night.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> So does urine. You should of pissed on it. That was your first mistake.



I'm not that talented.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> ....how much caffeine have you had today?



None. But I'm runnining on about 4 hours of sleep. So that's good.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)

4 hours collectively. I don't see how you guys have done EMT work for 20+ years on little bits and pieces of sleep. I mean 4 hours over the past couple days is rough for me. I admire you all.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 10, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> 4 hours collectively. I don't see how you guys have done EMT work for 20+ years on little bits and pieces of sleep. I mean 4 hours over the past couple days is rough for me. I admire you all.


Caffeine citrate ivp prn


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)

I don't wanna touch Cafcit. Not with the amount of meds I'm on already.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 10, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> I don't wanna touch Cafcit. Not with the amount of meds I'm on already.


That was a joke lol.  I can't t get my hands on the iv preparation


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sorry like I said I'm tired and I just busted my curling iron.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 10, 2016)

I gave up on attempting to style my hair years ago. 


My go to is the messy mom bun.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)

Well mine is to short from my last surgery to not style it.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 10, 2016)

I just got taken to this sweet *** little Spanish market place with a little taco shop in the back. Left with two beef tacos and this awesome hot sauce, the mango nectar from my childhood (Jumex), and a orange Fanta "Hecho en Mexico". This was an amazing $8 investment.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 10, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> 4 hours collectively. I don't see how you guys have done EMT work for 20+ years on little bits and pieces of sleep. I mean 4 hours over the past couple days is rough for me. I admire you all.


My personal bests this year have been a 2 week stretch with about 30 hours of sleep each week and two back to back 12s that ended with me staying up for about 36 hours with a quick hour nap in the middle and I don't even have the most impressive record here lol.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)

Any tips on how to not kill your patient because you haven't had enough sleep?


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> My personal bests this year have been a 2 week stretch with about 30 hours of sleep each week and two back to back 12s that ended with me staying up for about 36 hours with a quick hour nap in the middle and I don't even have the most impressive record here lol.


Like I said I admire you all.


----------



## luke_31 (Mar 10, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Any tips on how to not kill your patient because you haven't had enough sleep?


Practice. Get everything down to where you don't think about what you do as far as skills. When it comes to assessments and med administration it boils down to experience and luck with not killing someone. After a while you get used to lack of sleep and don't notice your level of tiredness and functional status.


----------



## cruiseforever (Mar 10, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> 4 hours collectively. I don't see how you guys have done EMT work for 20+ years on little bits and pieces of sleep. I mean 4 hours over the past couple days is rough for me. I admire you all.



Staying away from places that allow 24 hour shifts or more.


----------



## luke_31 (Mar 10, 2016)

cruiseforever said:


> Staying away from places that allow 24 hour shifts or more.


I've got a 36hr shift scheduled next month which includes a 12hr stand by after the 24hr shift followed by a 10-12hr shift about 10hrs after the 36hr ends.  Then to top all that off, I go back in for a 24hr shift after maybe 12-14hrs off. It's a lot of hours but the pay is great. I cleared over 63k last year.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 10, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Like I said I admire you all.


That was mostly a school/orientation conflict. For the most part, it isn't that bad, at least for me.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> Practice. Get everything down to where you don't think about what you do as far as skills. When it comes to assessments and med administration it boils down to experience and luck with not killing someone. After a while you get used to lack of sleep and don't notice your level of tiredness and functional status.


Thank you. I'm going to be going to school and doing EMT work for about a year.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 10, 2016)

As if 12 hour night shifts didn't screw up my sleep pattern enough, now I'm having a kid...


----------



## Flying (Mar 10, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> As if 12 hour night shifts didn't screw up my sleep pattern enough, now I'm having a kid...


Enjoy never sleeping again ever.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm not sure I even know when I'm awake half the time. In a desperate attempt to prove that one could work fulltime (and more!), go to paramedic school (and do well!), and still go skiing a lot (in excessively distant locales!), I haven't had a whole day at home since Feb 18th and won't until March 19th.

Choices were made, they were less than good.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)

Flying said:


> Enjoy never sleeping again ever.



Yep. I don't have a kid, but from what I hear sleep is nonexistent.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)

I guess that's another reason we have partners. So we can be sleep deprived together.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)

Tigger said:


> I'm not sure I even know when I'm awake half the time. In a desperate attempt to prove that one could work fulltime (and more!), go to paramedic school (and do well!), and still go skiing a lot (in excessively distant locales!), I haven't had a whole day at home since Feb 18th and won't until March 19th.
> 
> Choices were made, they were less than good.


They joys of emergency medicine.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)

I laughed too hard at this picture.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 10, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> I laughed too hard at this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much what CPAP is


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 10, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> As if 12 hour night shifts didn't screw up my sleep pattern enough, now I'm having a kid...


Congrats!


Enjoy the sleep now. There won't be much of it for the foreseeable future. And I hope you don't  require privacy to use the restroom.....because they have this weird sixth sense where they can tell if you are wandering off to go take a duce, and they will hunt you down like a velociraptor and make sure it is the most unpleasant experience. Every. Single. Time. 

I think kids can also smell fear.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 10, 2016)

6 shifts in 4 days has me glad that today is my Friday.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> I think kids can also smell fear.


They can. And they never be quiet when they start to talk. All they do is talk. They are smelly sticky and gross. But hey God's greatest gift is a child so you are in for a lifetime of joy!


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> 6 shifts in 4 days has me glad that today is my Friday.



Wow. I didn't even realize that. Feels Like everything is one long day that won't end.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 11, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Enjoy the sleep now. There won't be much of it for the foreseeable future. And I hope you don't  require privacy to use the restroom.....because they have this weird sixth sense where they can tell if you are wandering off to go take a duce, and they will hunt you down like a velociraptor and make sure it is the most unpleasant experience. Every. Single. Time.
> ...



Haha thank you and thanks for the advice! Have about 7 months to sleep as much as I can.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 11, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Have about 7 months to sleep as much as I can.



You think ? Wait til the wife/gf wakes you up in a middle of the night to reassure her that she isn't fat and/or gross.


----------



## EMT2015 (Mar 11, 2016)

Trying to register for classes and can't register...WTF?????  Says my prerequisites are cleared to take stats.  UMMMM....I submitted my transcripts over a month ago.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 11, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Trying to register for classes and can't register...WTF?????  Says my prerequisites are cleared to take stats.  UMMMM....I submitted my transcripts over a month ago.


Full time student and soon to be full time EMT? Right on!


----------



## EMT2015 (Mar 11, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Full time student and soon to be full time EMT? Right on!


You forgot working a second job!!  I will be keeping my other coffee shop job....lets see how long this last.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm sure the EMT gig will keep you busy!


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 11, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Trying to register for classes and can't register...WTF?????  Says my prerequisites are cleared to take stats.  UMMMM....I submitted my transcripts over a month ago.



I get you. Registering for school is a pain. I'm doing Sonography school 8-4 then EMT classes 6-10.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 11, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> You forgot working a second job!!  I will be keeping my other coffee shop job....lets see how long this last.



You can do it!


----------



## EMT2015 (Mar 11, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> You can do it!


Thanks!!! Same to you!!!


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 11, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Thanks!!! Same to you!!!


Thank you I really appreciate that! A lot of people think ultrasound is just looking at babies. Oh no. We get into the piezoelectric crystals, matching layers,  pulse repetition periods, pulse repetition frequency. We scan EVERYTHING. Small parts, vascular, cardio, testicular, ob, abdomen, also we can scan the brain before the foramen closes on a baby to make sure everything is alright. We also have to make sure that our faces don't change when we look at someone's liver and it's full of cancer. That is sonography. And when the baby doesn't have a heart beat or that lump on that 25 year old woman's breast is actually stage 4 breast cancer. I get to find out first. And all I get to say is, "I'm sorry I can't give you results." Then I realized. I need more I can't scan all my life. So that's when I chose EMT. So now I'll just get to be on the front line instead of the loop.  So just thank you for saying that I can do it. I needed that.


----------



## EMT2015 (Mar 11, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Thank you I really appreciate that! A lot of people think ultrasound is just looking at babies. Oh no. We get into the piezoelectric crystals, matching layers,  pulse repetition periods, pulse repetition frequency. We scan EVERYTHING. Small parts, vascular, cardio, testicular, ob, abdomen, also we can scan the brain before the foramen closes on a baby to make sure everything is alright. We also have to make sure that our faces don't change when we look at someone's liver and it's full of cancer. That is sonography. And when the baby doesn't have a heart beat or that lump on that 25 year old woman's breast is actually stage 4 breast cancer. I get to find out first. And all I get to say is, "I'm sorry I can't give you results." Then I realized. I need more I can't scan all my life. So that's when I chose EMT. So now I'll just get to be on the front line instead of the loop.  So just thank you for saying that I can do it. I needed that.


That's what we are here for.  We like to see people succeed in this field.  Stick around long enough and you'll see it!


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 11, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> That's what we are here for.  We like to see people succeed in this field.  Stick around long enough and you'll see it!


Yeah I can see it already!


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 11, 2016)

Nap time at post. This is how sleep is had.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 11, 2016)

Aaaand just got called to interview at the place I applied! Day before my test, so losing study time, but its a step in the right direction!


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 11, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Aaaand just got called to interview at the place I applied! Day before my test, so losing study time, but its a step in the right direction!


AWESOME! Hope it goes well! Good luck!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 11, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> As if 12 hour night shifts didn't screw up my sleep pattern enough, now I'm having a kid...


Congrats man!


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 11, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> You think ? Wait til the wife/gf wakes you up in a middle of the night to reassure her that she isn't fat and/or gross.


Lmao! This never ends. Even after pregnancy. 

" tell me you love me. Now tell me I'm pretty........I don't believe you."


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 11, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Lmao! This never ends. Even after pregnancy.
> 
> " tell me you love me. Now tell me I'm pretty........I don't believe you."


This was always so frustrating for me.


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 11, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> As if 12 hour night shifts didn't screw up my sleep pattern enough, now I'm having a kid...


I always pictured you as a guy... No offense lol


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 11, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> This was always so frustrating for me.


I made it through pregnancy pretty much unscathed, except for one single stretch mark on my side. When I start complaining about it, this is pretty much the exact look he gives me.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 11, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> View attachment 2725
> 
> I made it through pregnancy pretty much unscathed, except for one single stretch mark on my side. When I start complaining about it, this is pretty much the exact look he gives me.


That must have been intense...


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 11, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> That must have been intense...


Oh, he LOVES it when I complain about irrelevant things.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 11, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> I always pictured you as a guy... No offense lol



I am a guy...so thanks lol


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 11, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> That must have been intense...



Oh my Gosh.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 11, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> I am a guy...so thanks lol



Bahahahahaaa just made my day right there!


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 11, 2016)

But there is nothing like sitting in a cramped hot airplane for a few hours next to a guy who smells like old jack daniels, cigars, mouthwash, and bad cologn. My lungs burn.


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 11, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> I am a guy...so thanks lol


Whoops, I misinterpreted that to mean you were giving birth to a child. I apologize.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 11, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Lmao! This never ends. Even after pregnancy.
> 
> " tell me you love me. Now tell me I'm pretty........I don't believe you."



Flowers solve about ~95% of problems of married life. When flowers stop working, there are precious metals and pretty shiney rocks. And once none of these do the magic anymore, well... you call an attorney.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 11, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Flowers solve about ~95% of problems of married life. When flowers stop working, there are precious metals and pretty shiney rocks. And once none of these do the magic anymore, well... you call an attorney.


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 11, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Flowers solve about ~95% of problems of married life. When flowers stop working, there are precious metals and pretty shiney rocks. And once none of these do the magic anymore, well... you call an attorney.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 11, 2016)

All I want is food. Being a jerk to someone who loves you isn't fair. Just buy me some cupcakes or make me some brownies. Then we good.


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 11, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Flowers solve about ~95% of problems of married life. When flowers stop working, there are precious metals and pretty shiney rocks. And once none of these do the magic anymore, well... you call an attorney.


Not getting married solves 100% of problems in married life.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 11, 2016)

On my way to a 400lber. I guess I wont need to go to the gym after work.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 11, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> Not getting married solves 100% of problems in married life.



Hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 11, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> Not getting married solves 100% of problems in married life.


I kinda wish my engagement hadnt gone to ****, "married life" wasnt too bad to me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hospice patient who is altered, no hospice paperwork, no DNR form, and no medical power of attorney unfortunately equals a transport to the hospital.


----------



## terrible one (Mar 11, 2016)

That's the only hospice pts I've been called to. The ones that are almost but just not quite on full hospice with no DNR or power of attorney. But tomorrow their paperwork will be good. According to family.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2016)

terrible one said:


> That's the only hospice pts I've been called to. The ones that are almost but just not quite on full hospice with no DNR or power of attorney. But tomorrow their paperwork will be good. According to family.


No family on scene only a neighbor who heard him calling for help. Pretty sure he was full hospice. He went into full arrest about a minute after transferring him to the hospital bed.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 11, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> No family on scene only a neighbor who heard him calling for help. Pretty sure he was full hospice. He went into full arrest about a minute after transferring him to the hospital bed.



Damn.


----------



## exodus (Mar 12, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> No family on scene only a neighbor who heard him calling for help. Pretty sure he was full hospice. He went into full arrest about a minute after transferring him to the hospital bed.



At least you made it to the ER. I'm sure any MD would agree to terminate the rescus.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 12, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> On my way to a 400lber. I guess I wont need to go to the gym after work.


Holy****.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 12, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> No family on scene only a neighbor who heard him calling for help. Pretty sure he was full hospice. He went into full arrest about a minute after transferring him to the hospital bed.


Oh wow. Good timing.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 12, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> Not getting married solves 100% of problems in married life.



I just plain gave up dating. Emergency medicine is my lover. Because education and medicine doesn't walk out on you when the **** hits the fan.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 12, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> I just plain gave up dating. Emergency medicine is my lover. Because education and medicine don't walk out on you when the **** hits the fan.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 12, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> I just plain gave up dating. Emergency medicine is my lover. Because education and medicine WILL NOT  walk out on you when the **** hits the fan.


I said doesn't earlier and it was really bothering me.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 12, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> I just plain gave up dating. Emergency medicine is my lover. Because education and medicine doesn't walk out on you when the **** hits the fan.



You should make that into a tshirt! Or do you already have it?!


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 12, 2016)

Lol no I came up with that.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 12, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Lol no I came up with that.



Well make a tshirt! Id buy one to add to my collection!


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 12, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Well make a tshirt! Id buy one to add to my collection!


Haha I will in all of my spare time.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 12, 2016)

That'd be a good bumper sticker.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 12, 2016)

ugh


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 12, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> ugh


You're free to make it...in you're spare time....wait. What spare time?


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 12, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Holy****.


That's nothin, had an 800lb dude 2 weeks ago. Although she was kind of obnoxious despite being the smaller of the two.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 12, 2016)

Oh my gosh. How did you not hurt yourself?! How many people did it take to get the pt. In the rig?


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 12, 2016)

I lifted a leg....and there were 7 of us. And the bari truck has a wench to drag them in with. Really not that bad.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 12, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I lifted a leg....and there were 7 of us. And the bari truck has a wench to drag them in with. Really not that bad.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 12, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


>


I have a wench on my rig. She is also known as my partner


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 12, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


>


Oh balls...That's what a 15 hour day does to you....although I guess you could say there were both present, so I will stand by my initial statement.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 12, 2016)

Doesn't matter. I love both wenches and winches. Each one is very useful for certain things.


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 12, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> I just plain gave up dating. Emergency medicine is my lover. Because education and medicine doesn't walk out on you when the **** hits the fan.


Good luck with that. I'm only about 3 years in and halfway through AEMT-CC school and ems is really getting stale. Being in my 2nd year of pre-med, im probably going to quit ems entirely sometime during med school.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 12, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I lifted a leg....and there were 7 of us. And the bari truck has a wench to drag them in with. Really not that bad.


Wow.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 12, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> Good luck with that. I'm only about 3 years in and halfway through AEMT-CC school and ems is really getting stale. Being in my 2nd year of pre-med, im probably going to quit ems entirely sometime during med school.


I can understand that. I'm talking about romantic personal relationships. Someone can walk out on you at anytime, but knowledge and medicine will always be there. I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 12, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I lifted a leg....and there were 7 of us. And the bari truck has a wench to drag them in with. Really not that bad.


We use fire's tarp. The patients ALWAYS complain "this smells like smoke"... Oh, I'm sorry you have spent the last 30 years devouring Big Macs and my dew and require a tarp just to be moved....


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 12, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Someone can walk out on you at anytime,!



Well mistake #1, you can't go into any relationship with the mindset it's doomed to fail, and expect it not to.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 12, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> We use fire's tarp. The patients ALWAYS complain "this smells like smoke"... Oh, I'm sorry you have spent the last 30 years devouring Big Macs and my dew and require a tarp just to be moved....


Oh my gosh.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 12, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Well mistake #1, you can't go into any relationship with the mindset it's doomed to fail, and expect it not to.



Right I agree! I didn't haveven that mind set. I set my boundaries in the beginning and I expect respect as a person as well as a woman. Some men don't do that and just walk out. Sucks for them. I'm sure there are wonderful respectful men out there, but I have yet to come across any. So education and medicine it is.


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 12, 2016)

One more.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 12, 2016)

terrible one said:


> That's the only hospice pts I've been called to. The ones that are almost but just not quite on full hospice with no DNR or power of attorney. *But tomorrow their paperwork will be good. According to family.*


And when I was in the field it wasn't easy holding back some of the really _interesting_ remarks (that might have gotten me fired if let loose) about this kind of thing. Usually I was quite firm but polite about it... and would usually say something along the lines of: "Well, without any sort of paperwork that directs me differently or grants you any authority over this, this is what I am required to do."


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 12, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


>


Whether it's wenching or winching, there's a fine art to that...


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 12, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> We use fire's tarp. The patients ALWAYS complain "this smells like smoke"... Oh, I'm sorry you have spent the last 30 years devouring Big Macs and my dew and require a tarp just to be moved....


This was your typical bari IFT, so no fire folks to pawn it off on, but there was a hefty tarp used. I swear though, he had the nastiest feet I've seen in a while. I would periodically get a whiff of that smell for the rest of the shift and I am not sure if it was actual lingering smell that just wouldn't leave or just memories haunting me. So I call the smoke smelling tarp a balancing of the scales.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 12, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> This was your typical bari IFT, so no fire folks to pawn it off on, but there was a hefty tarp used. I swear though, he had the nastiest feet I've seen in a while. I would periodically get a whiff of that smell for the rest of the shift and I am not sure if it was actual lingering smell that just wouldn't leave or just memories haunting me. So I call the smoke smelling tarp a balancing of the scales.




I remember a particularly stinky. We transported him early in the shift and I spent the rest of the day smelling my shirt because I could swear it was on it. The shirt was fine. It was in my memory and I couldn't get it out for the rest of my shift!


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 12, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> This was your typical bari IFT, so no fire folks to pawn it off on, but there was a hefty tarp used. I swear though, he had the nastiest feet I've seen in a while. I would periodically get a whiff of that smell for the rest of the shift and I am not sure if it was actual lingering smell that just wouldn't leave or just memories haunting me. So I call the smoke smelling tarp a balancing of the scales.


Oh ok wow. I'm getting a mental picture here. Way to get through it.


----------



## Rhonda (Mar 12, 2016)

Post for the evening.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 12, 2016)

Rhonda said:


> Post for the evening.



Ahhh. Jealous.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 12, 2016)

We're sleeping out on the beach on Camp Pendleton under the stars tonight.


----------



## Flying (Mar 12, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> We're sleeping out on the beach on Camp Pendleton under the stars tonight.


I've seen that sky before, very jealous of you.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 13, 2016)

Rhonda said:


> Post for the evening.


I'll be very near there tomorrow evening, and for the next 3-4 days. Have been in Henderson since Wednesday.


----------



## Rhonda (Mar 13, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> I'll be very near there tomorrow evening, and for the next 3-4 days. Have been in Henderson since Wednesday.


Right on! Here for anything fun? Don't get drunk enough to end up in the back of my ambulance.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Ahhh. Jealous.


Don't be, posting sucks. The only nice thing is you are having a bit of quiet time.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> I just plain gave up dating. Emergency medicine is my lover. Because education and medicine doesn't walk out on you when the **** hits the fan.


Dating in our industry is just plain difficult. I feel your pain.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 13, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Dating in our industry is just plain difficult. I feel your pain.



It really isn't though.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 13, 2016)

Rhonda said:


> Right on! Here for anything fun? Don't get drunk enough to end up in the back of my ambulance.


My brother's wedding is tomorrow. After that, it's just vacationing in Vegas  I may look for you for an IV at some point... Lol


----------



## Rhonda (Mar 13, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> My brother's wedding is tomorrow. After that, it's just vacationing in Vegas  I may look for you for an IV at some point... Lol


Nice! Well have fun. Don't swim in the pool club pools. And if you are staying on the strip Nine Fine Irishmed pub is a must. IV is totally do able but it's going to be an EJ. I need to do something medic like. I've been a taxi cab for the last 5 weeks.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 13, 2016)

2 hour and 15 minute response time to a MCI. Thank gosh for mutual aid contracts from Arizona.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 13, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I remember a particularly stinky. We transported him early in the shift and I spent the rest of the day smelling my shirt because I could swear it was on it. The shirt was fine. It was in my memory and I couldn't get it out for the rest of my shift!



It's a sensory thing, like an afterimage of a bright light. I get this **** all the time when dealing with a bunch of SNFs back to back. They all smell roughly the same, and I recently started carrying a non-fragrant soap bar with me, just so I can wash my nostrils when I have the chance.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 13, 2016)

Well finally managed to get about 2 hours of sleep. Really hoping the ER is active and my nurse doesnt suck today...


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 13, 2016)

Flying said:


> I've seen that sky before, very jealous of you.


It was beautiful, but cold as f*/$


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Dating in our industry is just plain difficult. I feel your pain.


Thanks man. Normal people don't understand when you go to school for any sort of medical skill it takes time and energy as well as emotional support sometimes.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> It really isn't though.


I don't wanna be disrespectful and date someone and not be able to give 100%. It's not fair to the other person. It's 100 100 not 50 50.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Well finally managed to get about 2 hours of sleep. Really hoping the ER is active and my nurse doesnt suck today...


Good luck!


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Good luck!


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> I don't wanna be disrespectful and date someone and not be able to give 100%. It's not fair to the other person. It's 100 100 not 50 50.



Lol yeah I forgot. EMS IS life. Grow up. 

You're in basic school. Stop trying to act like you're in med school. You're being taught at an 8th grade level essentially.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Lol yeah I forgot. EMS IS life. Grow up.
> 
> You're in basic school. Stop trying to act like you're in med school. You're being taught at an 8th grade level essentially.



Plus sonography. I go to school 8-3 then 6-10. I hope to achieve and be as effective and accomplished as you domeday. I'm very excited and eager to learn.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Thanks man. Normal people don't understand when you go to school for any sort of medical skill it takes time and energy as well as emotional support sometimes.


That's kind of how all school works, medicine isn't special in that way.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

Tigger said:


> That's kind of how all school works, medicine isn't special in that way.


 I believe medicine is different. You're dealing with people who need you and who depend on you. Who do we depend on? Accounting and architecture or something might be a little different.


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 13, 2016)

One could also argue that EMS isn't real medicine.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> I believe medicine is different. You're dealing with people who need you and who depend on you. Who do we depend on? Accounting and architecture or something might be a little different.


We depend on architecture to keep our buildings from falling down on us and accounting to get us paid and the services to remain solvent. There is nothing attractive about an inflated sense of self worth.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 13, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> One could also argue that EMS isn't real medicine.


Maybe doing BLS IFTs isn't, but what is true, paramedic level care? Hopefully most places have moved beyond the "give half the purple box because his heart done been beating all slow."


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Plus sonography. I go to school 8-3 then 6-10. I hope to achieve and be as effective and accomplished as you domeday. I'm very excited and eager to learn.


. 

Why are you doing sonography if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 13, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Maybe doing BLS IFTs isn't, but what is true, paramedic level care? Hopefully most places have moved beyond the "give half the purple box because his heart done been beating all slow."


Unfortunately many medics are still blindly following protocols with no real understanding of human pathophysiology.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> One could also argue that EMS isn't real medicine.





Tigger said:


> We depend on architecture to keep our buildings from falling down on us and accounting to get us paid and the services to remain solvent. There is nothing attractive about an inflated sense of self worth.



I apologize you took it that way. I understand that as well and I am very thankfull for all members of productive society. I was simply replying to someone who said that medicine has a different component than accounting or arcitecture.


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> I believe medicine is different. You're dealing with people who need you and who depend on you. Who do we depend on? Accounting and architecture or something might be a little different.


Parenthood is literally "dealing with people who need you and depend on you"....except you don't get paid.


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 13, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> .
> 
> Why are you doing sonography if you don't mind me asking?


To lookz at da babiez. 

Duh.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> I apologize you took it that way. I understand that as well and I am very thankfull for all members of productive society. I was simply replying to someone who said that medicine has a different component than accounting or arcitecture.



Darling, all this time you spend on us (I.e. this forum), you could've spent dating someone


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 13, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Darling, all this time you spend on us (I.e. this forum), you could've spent dating someone


She's married to medicine, remember?


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 13, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> She's married to medicine, remember?



Hey, being on a diet doesn't mean she can't look at the menu !


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> To lookz at da babiez.
> 
> Duh.[/QUOTE





Qulevrius said:


> Darling, all this time you spend on us (I.e. this forum), you could've spent dating someone



Darling, you find me someone to date would wants to date a nerd and won't give it up and wears jeans and tshirts. You let me know.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

P.S. I'm hot


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> To lookz at da babiez.
> 
> Duh.


LOL noooo Haha I went into sonography because I was a year after my 7th brain surgery and it was pretty chill. The I found EMS and I'm 2 years out and my body is a freaking machine seizure free going off my meds I had neuro sesnsory epilepsy no grand mal, no absance seizures. Plus I'll make 35 bucks an hour. And we do vascular, ob, testicular, thyroid, abdominal, cardio, and small part sonography.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Darling, you find me someone to date would wants to date a nerd and won't give it up and wears jeans and tshirts. You let me know.





EMT533 said:


> P.S. I'm hot



I love hot nerds ! Wanna date ? Just promise me we won't talk about medicine all the time.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm married to medicine silly!


----------



## terrible one (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> P.S. I'm hot




At least you're humble about it


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> P.S. I'm hot


I'm not


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

terrible one said:


> At least you're humble about it



Well I'm not gonna post a picture.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> I'm not


We're hot in our own ways!


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Darling, you find me someone to date would wants to date a nerd and *won't give it up *and wears jeans and tshirts. You let me know.



Well what's the fun in that?


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 13, 2016)

and what does being a nerd have to do with anything? 


I had a Darth Tater (Darth Vader potatoe head) on my mantle when I first met my significant other. He still kind of tolerates me.


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> We're hot in our own ways!


And for me, visual attractiveness isn't one of them.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 13, 2016)

Emtsonly.com


Your best place to meet people who know your needs!


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 13, 2016)

*potato


----------



## EMT2015 (Mar 13, 2016)

Tomorrow is the BIG DAY!!!!!! So excited that I'm starting this great journey!!!!


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> I'm married to medicine silly!


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> We're hot in our own ways!



Is this RocketMedic? You don't sound like a real person.


----------



## MrJones (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 13, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Is this RocketMedic? You don't sound like a real person.


My vote is for Sasha....


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Is this RocketMedic? You don't sound like a real person.


No I'm nice.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


>


True that.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Well what's the fun in that?



Hey I'm waiting till I'm married.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> My vote is for Sasha....


Who is Sasha?


----------



## terrible one (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Well I'm not gonna post a picture.


 

If I wanted to look at pictures of attractive women there are far better places than an EMS forum. No offense to the women on here, but I don't browse this site looking for 'hot girls'


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Is this RocketMedic? You don't sound like a real person.



Uhh no. I don't know who that is. I'm a nice chick from Texas.


terrible one said:


> If I wanted to look at pictures of attractive women there are far better places than an EMS forum. No offense to the women on here, but I don't browse this site looking for 'hot girls'


Makin a joke here. Honestly, I wouldn't either.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Uhh no. I don't know who that is. I'm a nice chick from Texas.
> .


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 13, 2016)

From SA? What EMT program?

And Rocket is from Texas too. Including SA.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

RC Health Services


STXmedic said:


> From SA? What EMT program?
> 
> And Rocket is from Texas too. Including SA.


RC Health Services


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> RC Health Services
> 
> RC Health Services


Didn't realize they even had an EMT program.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Didn't realize they even had an EMT program.



And they also  AEMT


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey mods, what is the single month posting record?


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> And they also  AEMT


Don't bother with that program unless you plan on stopping at AEMT.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Don't bother with that program unless you plan on stopping at AEMT.



Don't I need to be a paramedic?


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Don't I need to be a paramedic?


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Don't I need to be a paramedic?


Not quite sure what you mean...


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 13, 2016)

Jesus, it looks like someone is trying to hit the 1,000 post mark in a single month.

In other news today I got to fly someone out, haven't done that in quite a while.


----------



## Flying (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Don't I need to be a paramedic?


You can go straight to medic, just look at the requirements of medic programs.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Not quite sure what you mean...


Don't I need IT* to be a paramedic. Sorry forgot the it. Don't I need to be an AEMT before I become a paramedic?


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Don't I need IT* to be a paramedic. Sorry forgot the it. Don't I need to be an AEMT before I become a paramedic?


No.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 13, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> No.


Would you recommend just going straight in?


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 13, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Would you recommend just going straight in?


Yes.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 14, 2016)

I don't know if I can go straight from BLS to paramedic in Texas.


----------



## RScott (Mar 14, 2016)

You can.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm hot. It's 80 freaking degrees.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 14, 2016)

Not everyday you see a police chase where the case vehicle is a stolen police car


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 14, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> I don't know if I can go straight from BLS to paramedic in Texas.



You don't need to be an AEMT. In fact, the program you mentioned is the only AEMT program I know of. The paramedic program I teach at (also in SA), does not even allow the option of testing for AEMT. Our students go straight from EMT to paramedic.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 14, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> You don't need to be an AEMT. In fact, the program you mentioned is the only AEMT program I know of. The paramedic program I teach at (also in SA), does not even allow the option of testing for AEMT. Our students go straight from EMT to paramedic.


What program do you teach?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 14, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Not everyday you see a police chase where the case vehicle is a stolen police car


Or when you see a cruiser slam into another one


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 14, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Or when you see a cruiser slam into another one


That too, that was pretty gnarly hit. In my old response area as well, news cut out before I could get the answer to whether it would be Engine and BLS 21 or 25 responding haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 14, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> That too, that was pretty gnarly hit. In my old response area as well, news cut out before I could get the answer to whether it would be Engine and BLS 21 or 25 responding haha


I still haven't seen any responding EMS. Pretty sure he/she is dead. 

Edit: yep. PD just put a white sheet over the car


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 14, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I still haven't seen any responding EMS. Pretty sure he/she is dead.
> 
> Edit: yep. PD just put a white sheet over the car


Dang..I figured they may have been staged out of view of the camera..but yeah that was a damned hard hit square on the driver side


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 14, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Dang..I figured they may have been staged out of view of the camera..but yeah that was a damned hard hit square on the driver side


Doubt that is what killed him. Shots were fired right after the hit


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 14, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> My vote is for Sasha....



You're not the only one thinking that.



MonkeyArrow said:


> Hey mods, what is the single month posting record?



I'm not sure there is an actual analytics tool for that, but I think we might be heading for a record.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 14, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Who is Sasha?


Batshit crazy ***** from florida
Edit: batshit crazy, pathological lying *****. There that sounds better


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 14, 2016)

Man I feel old. Mentioning a users name and only have a handful of people remember haha


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 14, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> LOL noooo Haha I went into sonography because I was a year after my 7th brain surgery and it was pretty chill. The I found EMS and I'm 2 years out and my body is a freaking machine seizure free going off my meds I had neuro sesnsory epilepsy no grand mal, no absance seizures. Plus I'll make 35 bucks an hour. And we do vascular, ob, testicular, thyroid, abdominal, cardio, and small part sonography.


Brain surgery. Sounds fun.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 14, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Brain surgery. Sounds fun.


Haha yeah. It was quite the ride.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 14, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Haha yeah. It was quite a ride.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 14, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> Haha yeah. It was quite the ride.


I can imagine. Been there. Done that. Got the scars to prove it.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 14, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Batshit crazy ***** from florida
> Edit: batshit crazy, pathological lying *****. There that sounds better


Ok wow.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 14, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I can imagine. Been there. Done that. Got the scars to prove it.


Same man.  I'm glad you're here!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 14, 2016)

Reading all these posts is wearing me out.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 14, 2016)

Spent eight hours wrenching on my car with a guy from church yesterday. Got an outer tie rod and lower ball joint replaced. It's fun working with another person and some expensive tools. One of the brake lines is starting to look worn, so probably going to have to replace that soonish. Now to study for a massive A&P test (found a really enjoyable, in-depth physiology book) and hopefully get some rest so that my immune system can knock out this darn bug. Later going to figure out how to synchronize my various work / on call schedules. Moving toward my goals one small step at a time right now.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 14, 2016)

Seirende said:


> Spent eight hours wrenching on my car with a guy from church yesterday. Got an outer tie rod and lower ball joint replaced. It's fun working with another person and some expensive tools. One of the brake lines is starting to look worn, so probably going to have to replace that soonish. Now to study for a massive A&P test (found a really enjoyable, in-depth physiology book) and hopefully get some rest so that my immune system can knock out this darn bug. Later going to figure out how to synchronize my various work / on call schedules. Moving toward my goals one small step at a time right now.


Good for you! Good luck on everything!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 14, 2016)

Seirende said:


> Now to study for a massive A&P test (found a really enjoyable, in-depth physiology book).


What physiology book are you utilizing? I've been looking for a good reference.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 14, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> What physiology book are you utilizing? I've been looking for a good reference.


I'm using _Human Physiology: From Cells to Systems _by Lauralee Sherwood.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 14, 2016)

Seirende said:


> I'm using _Human Physiology: From Cells to Systems _by Lauralee Sherwood.


Does it make difficult concepts easy to understand?


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 14, 2016)

Almost interview time, actually kind of nervous.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 14, 2016)

^I have one tomorrow myself. I suppose I should run an iron over my suit and review some of my interview prep notes haha


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 14, 2016)

Feel like I goofed the scenario, God I hate strictly verbal scnarios. ><


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 14, 2016)

http://www.military.com/daily-news/...y-have-contributed-to-paratroopers-death.html

Great....just what I need to read a week before reporting to Jumpmaster school.....a Paratrooper killed by improperly rigged equipment causing him to spin around while exiting the aircraft causing the static line (that connects the airplane to the parachute so it opens automatically upon exit) to wrap around his neck causing lacerations to  his left interior and external carotid arteries and left internal jugular. His spinal cord was separated resulting in internal decapitation within the first two seconds of exiting the aircraft, according to the report...

RIP Spc Roberts


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 14, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> ^I have one tomorrow myself. I suppose I should run an iron over my suit and review some of my interview prep notes haha


Don't be like me, kick its ***. I let myself get all turned around and lost in my head.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 14, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> http://www.military.com/daily-news/...y-have-contributed-to-paratroopers-death.html
> 
> Great....just what I need to read a week before reporting to Jumpmaster school.....a Paratrooper killed by improperly rigged equipment causing him to spin around while exiting the aircraft causing the static line (that connects the airplane to the parachute so it opens automatically upon exit) to wrap around his neck causing lacerations to  his left interior and external carotid arteries and left internal jugular. His spinal cord was separated resulting in internal decapitation within the first two seconds of exiting the aircraft, according to the report...
> 
> RIP Spc Roberts


Yeah, that sucks... at least it was quick for him and (unfortunately) a very strong and grim reminder to make sure all the rigging is done correctly.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 14, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Does it make difficult concepts easy to understand?



I think so. I'm really flying through a lot of material very quickly; it's written in a very clear and concise but thorough style. The only downside depending on what your focus is would be that it only covers as much anatomy as you need to understand the physiological concepts. That's kind of a plus on my view.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 14, 2016)

At the end of this month, a national chain ice cream store that isn't DQ will be airing a new commercial. (I'm not sure if I can say the name). It features the song "This Magic Moment" . I'm playing on it. Was in the recording studio last week.  Just sayin'.


----------



## RScott (Mar 14, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> At the end of this month, a national chain ice cream store that isn't DQ will be airing a new commercial. (I'm not sure if I can say the name). It features the song "This Magic Moment" . I'm playing on it. Was in the recording studio last week.  Just sayin'.


Awesome!  Is it airing nation wide?


----------



## luke_31 (Mar 14, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> At the end of this month, a national chain ice cream store that isn't DQ will be airing a new commercial. (I'm not sure if I can say the name). It features the song "This Magic Moment" . I'm playing on it. Was in the recording studio last week.  Just sayin'.


Baskin Robins


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 14, 2016)

RScott said:


> Awesome!  Is it airing nation wide?




Yes.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 14, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> Baskin Robins




Nope. Initials are CSC.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 14, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> At the end of this month, a national chain ice cream store that isn't DQ will be airing a new commercial. (I'm not sure if I can say the name). It features the song "This Magic Moment" . I'm playing on it. Was in the recording studio last week.  Just sayin'.


THAT'S AWESOME!


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 14, 2016)

In a totally unrelated note I love me some Cold Stone Creamery.......


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 14, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> In a totally unrelated note I love me some Cold Stone Creamery.......


Oh  yeah.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 14, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> In a totally unrelated note I love me some Cold Stone Creamery.......




Ding ding ding ding


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 14, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Ding ding ding ding


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 14, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Ding ding ding ding


Now I want some birthday cake ice cream mixed with sweet cream ice cream with oroes and cookie dough.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 14, 2016)

Jim37F said:


>




I think you just won a set of Samsonite luggage.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 14, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I think you just won a set of Samsonite luggage.


You're gonna have to let us know how everything goes after it airs!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 14, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> You're gonna have to let us know how everything goes after it airs!




It will be released nationally. I was told it will show people dancing in the store to "This Magic Moment ".


----------



## Tigger (Mar 14, 2016)

Seirende said:


> I think so. I'm really flying through a lot of material very quickly; it's written in a very clear and concise but thorough style. The only downside depending on what your focus is would be that it only covers as much anatomy as you need to understand the physiological concepts. That's kind of a plus on my view.


For our purposes I think less of a focus on anatomy is important. There are important structures that you should know, but really we care more about how the body works and not what the various muscles are that cause you to be able to pronate...


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 14, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> In a totally unrelated note I love me some Cold Stone Creamery.......


That is just _so_ wrong... Why? You brought back some fantastic flavor memories that just give an incredible desire, nay, drive to go have some!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 14, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> That is just _so_ wrong... Why? You brought back some fantastic flavor memories that just give an incredible desire, nay, drive to go have some!




I got some gift cards as a perk. Yeah, baby.


And on a side note, I enjoyed your inclusion of the word "nay". Nice touch.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 14, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I got some gift cards as a perk. Yeah, baby.


Hey there old buddy ol' pal.....lol


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 14, 2016)

Seirende said:


> I think so. I'm really flying through a lot of material very quickly; it's written in a very clear and concise but thorough style. The only downside depending on what your focus is would be that it only covers as much anatomy as you need to understand the physiological concepts. That's kind of a plus on my view.


Anatomy is important, but that's just simple, pure rote memorization. If you want to have a solid understanding of _how_ and _why_ the body works,  you absolutely must concentrate on the physiology aspect. As you get deeper and deeper into physiology,  you might find yourself asking to do things that are out of protocol because you know what works and why it does and can therefore step a bit beyond being a protocol monkey and more toward being a clinician.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 14, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I got some gift cards as a perk. Yeah, baby.
> 
> 
> And on a side note, I enjoyed your inclusion of the word "nay". Nice touch.


I certainly appreciate that...  

You can drive your known horse to the store, but alas, you cannot let poor Yorick eat ice cream.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 15, 2016)

$250 had - $200 for tuition leaving me $50 to take care of a broken vehicle. I really need to get my two checks in, shiiiiit.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 15, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> $250 had - $200 for tuition leaving me $50 to take care of a broken vehicle. I really need to get my two checks in, shiiiiit.



You do what you gotta do when you gotta do it. It sucks sometimes, but it'll work out. Keep being a bad*** and saving lives and moving up the ladder. You've got it.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 15, 2016)

Oops. Accidental post.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 15, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> You do what you gotta do when you gotta do it. It sucks sometimes, but it'll work out. Keep being a bad*** and saving lives and moving up the ladder. You've got it.


Whose life did I save?


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 15, 2016)

2 days of hurry up and wait standbys. I ain't complaining.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 15, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Whose life did I save?



*sigh* Trying to help ya be positive in a **** situation.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 15, 2016)

Aww boo, finished my interview with Henderson Fire Dept, and got the "Thanks, but no thanks" from them. Oh well, still have my interview with Clark County FD tomorrow, plus you know, that small little dept back home where I'm percolating through backgrounds right now XD


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 15, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Aww boo, finished my interview with Henderson Fire Dept, and got the "Thanks, but no thanks" from them. Oh well, still have my interview with Clark County FD tomorrow, plus you know, that small little dept back home where I'm percolating through backgrounds right now XD



My buddy just got picked up with San Diego Fire. You apply for them?


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 15, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> My buddy just got picked up with San Diego Fire. You apply for them?


Twice over the last few years, both times same thing, made to the interview but not beyond.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 15, 2016)

Started GYN sonography scanning class today. Abdomen and ultrasound physics are tomorrow and vascular is Thursday.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 15, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Twice over the last few years, both times same thing, made to the interview but not beyond.



That sucks man. Keep at it!


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 15, 2016)

EMT533 said:


> *sigh* Trying to help ya be positive in a **** situation.


I know, its just funny to hear.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 15, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> That sucks man. Keep at it!


Yeah, definitely. Besides these Vegas-area interviews (still got Clark County tomorrow!) I'm on the wait list for Honolulu's next PAT (they just did one while I was on orders in Feb so it might be a while ha), waiting on OCFA to get around towards interviewing Band B from their test (possible they wont, possible that'll be in the fall), even though I didn't pass Long Beach's interview, I'm still on their Band A from their last test so it's also possible I'll get another interview with them later this year or next. I've heard LA County FD might be scheduling another test here shortly, that I would love to pounce on haha But yeah, the biggest prize so far is my LAFD app, where I've already passed the test AND Interview and have been in backgrounds since August (and now my references are just now finally getting called, so hopefully they'll pass me soon!) Until then every other app and test and interview and what not is basically me not putting all my career aspirations in one basket haha


----------



## EMT2015 (Mar 15, 2016)

Man, I've missed so much.  @ViolynEMT  - YEAH!!!! Congrats!! I'll be paying attention for it!  In other news, I just finished day 2 of Rural Metro's academy.  SO MUCH INFORMATION.    It's going to be a long week but so worth it!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 16, 2016)

I've actually (finally) been invited to test for AMR!!!!!!!! Tests in the morning are graded immediately. If you do well, you get an interview that day. The test is 1.5 to 2 hours long. That's a bit intimidating. Interviews are around 40 minutes. Is this typical? Rural Metro was very laid back when I interviewed there. Does anyone have suggestions on what reference (s) I could/should use to study besides JBL? It's been a while.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 16, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I've actually (finally) been invited to test for AMR!!!!!!!! Tests in the morning are graded immediately. If you do well, you get an interview that day. The test is 1.5 to 2 hours long. That's a bit intimidating. Interviews are around 40 minutes. Is this typical? Rural Metro was very laid back when I interviewed there. Does anyone have suggestions on what reference (s) I could/should use to study besides JBL? It's been a while.



Yeah!! 

Study your EMT book, and your class notes in addition to JBL and EMTPrep.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 16, 2016)

Don't worry about long tests, just means you have time to be thorough. 

Aside from JB, YouTube. All kinds of good stuff to be found there if you look in the right places.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 16, 2016)

Welp, got the call back, not selected for the job. In a way though, it might be a good thing. Could be a little easier that way until I finish medic school, I can always move up to the ALS truck at my current job anyway.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 16, 2016)

Felt like my Clark County FF Interview went pretty well (well better than my interview yesterday at least!) Now it's time to play the hurry up and wait game for them to tell me how well I scored haha


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 16, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Felt like my Clark County FF Interview went pretty well (well better than my interview yesterday at least!) Now it's time to play the hurry up and wait game for them to tell me how well I scored haha


Thats good Jim, I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Gurby (Mar 16, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I've actually (finally) been invited to test for AMR!!!!!!!! Tests in the morning are graded immediately. If you do well, you get an interview that day. The test is 1.5 to 2 hours long. That's a bit intimidating. Interviews are around 40 minutes. Is this typical? Rural Metro was very laid back when I interviewed there. Does anyone have suggestions on what reference (s) I could/should use to study besides JBL? It's been a while.



Possibly more important than JBL is memorizing your local protocols from cover to cover.  Know drug dosages, know the area hospitals and where to take traumas/strokes, brush up on CPR algorithms, etc.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 16, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I've actually (finally) been invited to test for AMR!!!!!!!! Tests in the morning are graded immediately. If you do well, you get an interview that day. The test is 1.5 to 2 hours long. That's a bit intimidating. Interviews are around 40 minutes. Is this typical? Rural Metro was very laid back when I interviewed there. Does anyone have suggestions on what reference (s) I could/should use to study besides JBL? It's been a while.


As said, specific local protocols. Though my AMR test was just your standard scope, but operations can have their own tests. That test sucked, JBL saved me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 16, 2016)

Got a new ride today.  Finally a bigger vehicle to haul puppies around.. and maybe a kid or two in the future.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 17, 2016)

Today is my dog Bailey's 15th birthday! I love her so!!!!!


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 17, 2016)

Just got new climbing shoes! Well, actually my my honey did...he just doesn't know about it yet.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 17, 2016)

Well a little over $550 later, my truck is working....again....basically just wasted $30ish on the stuff I fixed before it decided breaking was a good idea 2 days later.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 17, 2016)

Got to go to the OR today for tubes.  On track to pass my 1 year MPD review.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 17, 2016)

Corned beef, cabbage, and potatoes with a Irish stout. Now that is how you celebrate St. Patrick's day folks.


----------



## EMT2015 (Mar 17, 2016)

2 more days of orientation!


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 18, 2016)

Finally got my income higher than expenses. Oh how I love pay day. Guys, this means I am adulting. Like, actually adulting making smart adult decisions. Who'd have thought?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 18, 2016)

Ugh can't sleep. And I'm jealous that Cynthia is curled up beside me snoring away


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 18, 2016)

Double post


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 18, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh can't sleep. And I'm jealous that Cynthia is curled up beside me snoring away




I feel  your sleeplessness.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 18, 2016)

Back on shift for the first time in a month. Managed to start it off right by not getting enough sleep last night...


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 18, 2016)

3 hours into my shift and we have had 2 people not pay attention and almost get hit by us. *sigh*


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 18, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> 3 hours into my shift and we have had 2 people not pay attention and almost get hit by us. *sigh*


They almost got hit by _you_?...


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 18, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> They almost got hit by _you_?...


I wasnt driving, no. People opening doors and not checking for traffic first etc.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 18, 2016)

So today I managed to run a 72 mile code 3 ER transfer for a 10 month old who swallowed a penny and had a esophageal obstruction.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 19, 2016)

I got a present from @Chimpie!!!  Granted I paid for stuff as well, but the thank you note was nice.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 19, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> So today I managed to run a 72 mile code 3 ER transfer for a 10 month old who swallowed a penny and had a esophageal obstruction.


So today I got to try to convince a 73 year old dude to sign a refusal and he wouldn't because "he didn't" want to. Yea, basically the most special thing I did all day, you win.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 19, 2016)

Well I squared away my Jumpmaster paperwork and watched a bunch of X-Files lol so nothing special here either haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 19, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> So today I managed to run a 72 mile code 3 ER transfer for a 10 month old who swallowed a penny and had a esophageal obstruction.


We just had a MICN rider for 8 hours today. Always feels nice when they say "you guys start IVs while you are moving?!"


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 19, 2016)

Today I only saw the station for one whole hour out of a twelve hour shift... Beer time!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 19, 2016)

I went from paying classical music a couple of days ago to playing Ever Long by the Foo Fighters tonight.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 19, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> We just had a MICN rider for 8 hours today.



Same with us.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 19, 2016)

Weird calls really do seem to run in clusters. I had a patient last week with generalized weakness and an inability to urinate for several days. His heart rate was ~40 in an idioventricular rhythm with markedly peaked t waves and a known history of hyperkalemia. He bought himself a couple liters of fluid and 1 gram calcium chloride and ended up having a serum potassium of 7.9. A couple days ago, I had another patient who was attempting to receive a chemotherapy treatment but was found to be too hypotensive. He had a pressure of 52/28 taken by NIBP (remained conscious while supine) and an almost sine wave like EKG. We had lab values from the cancer center, so he received copious amounts of fluid and calcium chloride as well. His potassium ended up at 8.8...Just insane.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 19, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Back on shift for the first time in a month. Managed to start it off right by not getting enough sleep last night...



How did you get a month off?! Training?


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 19, 2016)

shfd739 said:


> How did you get a month off?! Training?


Nah, just some vacation. Ended up working most of it at the school, though :/


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 19, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Nah, just some vacation. Ended up working most of it at the school, though :/


Ohhhhh. That was lame


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 19, 2016)

shfd739 said:


> Ohhhhh. That was lame


Got to spend the last week of it in Nevada, so I can't complain. Still got a couple more vacations this year to make up for all the working, though


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 19, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Got to spend the last week of it in Nevada, so I can't complain. Still got a couple more vacations this year to make up for all the working, though



That's what's nice about working here too. I've barely worked a shift since the new year, still have like 300 hours of vacation left lol.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 19, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> That's what's nice about working here too. I've barely worked a shift since the new year, still have like 300 hours of vacation left lol.


Yes sir! With vacation and various types of allotted leave, and no OT (which I refuse to work), I end up working only 67 shifts per year... Definitely not a bad gig


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 19, 2016)

Y'all must accrue a lot more time off than we do.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 19, 2016)

We get 15 shifts of vacation per year, along with four more shifts of a different kind of leave. Then with the team I'm on, we get a few more admin days for training and teaching. With 24/72 shifts, the time off really goes a long way.


----------



## exodus (Mar 19, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> So today I managed to run a 72 mile code 3 ER transfer for a 10 month old who swallowed a penny and had a esophageal obstruction.


Why didn't they fly it? 72 miles... Hmm. EMC.    That's 60 miles, nope. I'm surprised JFK didn't fly, they fly everything.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 19, 2016)

exodus said:


> Why didn't they fly it? 72 miles... Hmm. EMC.    That's 60 miles, nope. I'm surprised JFK didn't fly, they fly everything.


They have been flying a lot less recently. I've done several code transfers from there to desert, LLUMC, RCH, and RCRMC.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 20, 2016)

Bleh... Can't sleep.  And we haven't run a single call.


----------



## EMT2015 (Mar 20, 2016)

Bring on FTO Time!!!!  I'm so ready to get out in the field!!!


----------



## EMT2015 (Mar 20, 2016)

HAPPY BIRHTDAY @DesertMedic66 :D


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday C!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 20, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Happy Birthday C!



Happy Birthday,  @DesertMedic66 .


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 20, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> HAPPY BIRHTDAY @CALEMT



Ummm it's not my birthday.


----------



## Woodtownemt (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello guys and gals i for the most part have not been on as much as i would like but since i have a little more time now to spare thought i drop by. Despite me not be very active in posting i always enjoy catching up and seeing how EMS is everywhere else. Have a great Sunday and a even better shift.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 20, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> We just had a MICN rider for 8 hours today. Always feels nice when they say "you guys start IVs while you are moving?!"


I prefer to start IVs while moving.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 20, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> We get 15 shifts of vacation per year, along with four more shifts of a different kind of leave. Then with the team I'm on, we get a few more admin days for training and teaching. With 24/72 shifts, the time off really goes a long way.


Maybe the most generous leave program ever heard of in EMS. I assume you can also do trade days and keep all that time banked?


----------



## EMT2015 (Mar 20, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Ummm it's not my birthday.


Sorry,wrong guy!


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 20, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Maybe the most generous leave program ever heard of in EMS. I assume you can also do trade days and keep all that time banked?


Yeah, we can trade as much as we like, with no stipulations on when it has to be paid back (where my brother works, both shifts being traded have to occur in the same pay cycle).


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 20, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Yeah, we can trade as much as we like, with no stipulations on when it has to be paid back (where my brother works, both shifts being traded have to occur in the same pay cycle).


Where is this magical place?  How much do they pay? And how is the cost of living?  (Protocols?)


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 20, 2016)

This angers me on so many levels. What would you do if you were faced with a situation like this?


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 20, 2016)

We have something similar in regards to leave, although we only work 12 hour shifts. We receive 14 shifts of "Holiday" that can be used equivalent to vacation time every year. We also receive 15 "Vacation" days annually that increases to 21 days with time of service. Sick time is accrued separately from the previous categories at (I believe) 15 hours per month. Trade times are unrestricted as well and do not have to be paid back in the same pay period.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 20, 2016)

A 1500-0300 shift, got a call @ 0228, cleared it @ 0505, had an hour+ drive back to station and about 1/2 way there responded to a MCI. Five vehicles, busy freeway, we're the 1st on scene, 1 casualty, airbags deployed but no facial/head trauma, complains of neck pain and LUE pain. Started extricating him with a KED and 2 engines roll up, take my report, say 'let's wait for medics'. Medics roll up 2 minutes later, say 'oh he ambulates ?', rip off the c-collar, put him on a chair and take him away. ****ing fire... Clocked out @ 0630.


----------



## luke_31 (Mar 20, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> This angers me on so many levels. What would you do if you were faced with a situation like this?


Pretty much what they did. Although I would lay it on the air horn until it broke, the police started to move them, or they moved on their own.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 22, 2016)

Guess I'll be sleeping with the windows closed tonight.


----------



## luke_31 (Mar 22, 2016)

BASICallyEMT said:


> View attachment 2745


Least they apologized


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 22, 2016)

The recycling fire near me is so intense it was pick up on doppler radar.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 22, 2016)

Meanwhile we just had ringing bells here at my hotel just now (must be a firefighters equivalent of the most BLS of BLS "I don't feel well, I wanna go to the hospital by ambulance so I don't have to wait in line at the ER" lol)


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't know what is with me this semester, but I keep forgetting these damn online quizzes we have. Really need to get back on track and better organized.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 23, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> We just had a MICN rider for 8 hours today. Always feels nice when they say "you guys start IVs while you are moving?!"


Sadly, that 8 hour ride every other year (maybe) is about all the actual field work the MICN may get...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 23, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> Sadly, that 8 hour ride every other year (maybe) is about all the actual field work the MICN may get...


Our new MICNs have to do 16 hours before they are able to work as a MICN. I have no idea how many hours per year they need to have (I've only ever seen new MICNs in the field).


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 23, 2016)

@DesertMedic66 and @Akulahawk

MICN.....I gather that's a California thing? Is it just a prehospital credential for RN's, similar to Pennsylvania's PHRN?


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 23, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Our new MICNs have to do 16 hours before they are able to work as a MICN. I have no idea how many hours per year they need to have (I've only ever seen new MICNs in the field).


Wow! I'm impressed that your new MICNs get 16 hours. Really! That's 2x more than I've seen recently. Usually you'll find the MICN requirements in the same area of the policies that you find a Paramedic's accreditation. 

I just looked up Kern County's MICN policy and they require an 8 hour class along with 16 hours of ride time before an RN is certified as an MICN. However, as much as I have searched, there doesn't appear to be any provision for an MICN to function in the field nor is there any mention (that I could find) of how to deal with other medical providers in the field... except physicians and that seems to be simply requiring the Doc to be hands off unless the Doc accompanies the patient to the hospital. 

Everywhere I've worked there's at least a provision for an MICN to do ALS care in the field alongside a Paramedic.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 23, 2016)

Remi said:


> @DesertMedic66 and @Akulahawk
> 
> MICN.....I gather that's a California thing? Is it just a prehospital credential for RN's, similar to Pennsylvania's PHRN?


MICN = Mobile Intensive Care Nurse. 

Yeah, it's a California thing, not quite similar to a Pennsylvania PHRN. The PHRN is more like a way for an RN to function as a Paramedic, using the same protocols without requiring the RN to go through an entire EMTP course. The MICN isn't usually "mobile" other than that movement necessary to reach the Base Hospital Radio. They're instructed in prehospital protocols and may authorize Paramedics to implement standing orders in the protocols where those protocols state "must make Base Contact before proceeding" or something along those lines. They do (usually) 8 hours ride time on an ALS ambulance mostly to familiarize the MICN with the realities of prehospital care. The MICN may be allowed to implement ALS therapies in the field either with Base Hospital approval on a case by case basis or by protocol but usually isn't allowed to provide patient care direction in the field. 

Flight Nurses may also be certified as an MICN but they function in a different capacity and usually are treated differently, usually under a "most medically qualified" provision in policies where multiple agencies are involved.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 23, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> MICN = Mobile Intensive Care Nurse.
> 
> Yeah, it's a California thing, not quite similar to a Pennsylvania PHRN. The PHRN is more like a way for an RN to function as a Paramedic, using the same protocols without requiring the RN to go through an entire EMTP course. The MICN isn't usually "mobile" other than that movement necessary to reach the Base Hospital Radio. They're instructed in prehospital protocols and *may authorize Paramedics to implement standing orders in the protocols where those protocols state "must make Base Contact before proceeding" or something along those lines.* They do (usually) 8 hours ride time on an ALS ambulance mostly to familiarize the MICN with the realities of prehospital care. The MICN may be allowed to implement ALS therapies in the field either with Base Hospital approval on a case by case basis or by protocol but usually isn't allowed to provide patient care direction in the field.
> 
> Flight Nurses may also be certified as an MICN but they function in a different capacity and usually are treated differently, usually under a "most medically qualified" provision in policies where multiple agencies are involved.



Ugh. It is much worse than I feared.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 23, 2016)

Remi said:


> @DesertMedic66 and @Akulahawk
> 
> MICN.....I gather that's a California thing? Is it just a prehospital credential for RN's, similar to Pennsylvania's PHRN?


Aku already stated it. MICNs are the nurses we talk to when we do radio call ins to the hospital. We are not able to receive orders from any other nurse. When we need a base hospital order for something that order will get cleared through the MICN and sometimes the doctor (depends on what the order is). 

The MICNs have to know the protocols for EMS providers in their area so they know what we have, what they can approve, and what needs to go to the doctor for approval. 

I would much rather talk to the doctor when we do call ins but it is rare when we actually talk to the doctor.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 23, 2016)

Great day of OT. Only one call, and it was a raging STEMI. Proximal LAD occlusion, and I was lucky enough to transport to the one local PCI facility that lets us bypass the ED on our stretcher and observe the catheterization if we choose to. Definitely a lot to learn from those folks in the cath lab.


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 23, 2016)

71 degrees yesterday, over 2 feet of snow today.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 23, 2016)

Calls between 2:00 am and 4:30 am:

-"My wife locked me out"
-"I drank some juice and now I feel queazy"
-*PD cancelled as soon as we got there, stated system abuser that they were taking in*
-"I saw y'all drive by, so I wanted to go to the hospital too." For what? "Oh... I don't feel good..."

Sometimes I really hate being downtown.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 23, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Calls between 2:00 am and 4:30 am:
> 
> -"My wife locked me out"
> -"I drank some juice and now I feel queazy"
> ...



Sounds just like Austin.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 23, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Sounds just like Austin.


At least you're suffering too


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 23, 2016)

Chest pain/ SOB call in the local park today, pt was sitting on a very steep hill. When the medic was getting a 12 lead, I accidentally bumped the monitor and it rolled 40 feet down the hill. Probably the dumbest thing that I've done in a while.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 23, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> Chest pain/ SOB call in the local park today, pt was sitting on a very steep hill. When the medic was getting a 12 lead, I accidentally bumped the monitor and it rolled 40 feet down the hill. Probably the dumbest thing that I've done in a while.




Ooopsie


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 23, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> Chest pain/ SOB call in the local park today, pt was sitting on a very steep hill. When the medic was getting a 12 lead, I accidentally bumped the monitor and it rolled 40 feet down the hill. Probably the dumbest thing that I've done in a while.


Way to be lol


----------



## cruiseforever (Mar 23, 2016)

16 hour shift today.  Did 6 calls and logged 575 miles, a new record for me.


----------



## exodus (Mar 24, 2016)

Our area is opening up scholarships for interlal FT personnel for paramedic at NCTI.  I better get started writing the essay. Only thing holding me back was the cost.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 24, 2016)

exodus said:


> Our area is opening up scholarships for interlal FT personnel for paramedic at NCTI.  I better get started writing the essay. Only thing holding me back was the cost.


Plan on staying here for 3 years as a full time medic?


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 24, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Aku already stated it. MICNs are the nurses we talk to when we do radio call ins to the hospital. We are not able to receive orders from any other nurse. When we need a base hospital order for something that order will get cleared through the MICN and sometimes the doctor (depends on what the order is).
> 
> The MICNs have to know the protocols for EMS providers in their area so they know what we have, what they can approve, and what needs to go to the doctor for approval.
> 
> I would much rather talk to the doctor when we do call ins but it is rare when we actually talk to the doctor.


There is a small bit of intelligence built into the MICN/Base Hospital contact system... usually. There usually is a provision where if you cannot make base contact, you may implement those orders that you would otherwise make contact to get permission to implement. You then generally have to advise the base hospital of what you did once you're able to make contact and write a report about what happened and as long as it's something you didn't create (like forgetting the radio or cell phone in the truck) all is good... if you can justify why you did the "extra" stuff. 

Back when I last worked in Sacramento County (oh, so long ago...) there also was an odd provision whereby interfacility providers could enter into an agreement with the county to utilize the entire protocol manual in an off-line manner. IIRC, there were 3 or 4 options... you could use the "regular" base hospital system, you could enter into an agreement to exclusively use a single base hospital, or you could go entirely off-line. One of the companies I worked for chose the latter and we also had an agreement where we could also monitor K+ drips up to 20 mEq/L, which was also non-standard for the time. So... we basically never had to call-in for orders unless we actually reached the end of a protocol and there was nothing further if we were doing an IFT. If we were doing any kind of regular scene call, we had to use the regular base hospital system. Fortunately, like the regular 911 system, we rarely had to call in for orders...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 24, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> There is a small bit of intelligence built into the MICN/Base Hospital contact system... usually. There usually is a provision where if you cannot make base contact, you may implement those orders that you would otherwise make contact to get permission to implement. You then generally have to advise the base hospital of what you did once you're able to make contact and write a report about what happened and as long as it's something you didn't create (like forgetting the radio or cell phone in the truck) all is good... if you can justify why you did the "extra" stuff.
> 
> Back when I last worked in Sacramento County (oh, so long ago...) there also was an odd provision whereby interfacility providers could enter into an agreement with the county to utilize the entire protocol manual in an off-line manner. IIRC, there were 3 or 4 options... you could use the "regular" base hospital system, you could enter into an agreement to exclusively use a single base hospital, or you could go entirely off-line. One of the companies I worked for chose the latter and we also had an agreement where we could also monitor K+ drips up to 20 mEq/L, which was also non-standard for the time. So... we basically never had to call-in for orders unless we actually reached the end of a protocol and there was nothing further if we were doing an IFT. If we were doing any kind of regular scene call, we had to use the regular base hospital system. Fortunately, like the regular 911 system, we rarely had to call in for orders...


San Bernardino county (ICEMA) has protocols built in for radio contact failure. REMS (Riverside county) does not have anything of the sort that I am aware of.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 24, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> San Bernardino county (ICEMA) has protocols built in for radio contact failure. REMS (Riverside county) does not have anything of the sort that I am aware of.


Some systems do NOT allow Paramedics to progress past a particular point in the protocols without approval from a base hospital, regardless of circumstance. Sacramento County does have certain parts of the protocols that (unless working under entirely offline protocol agreements) a Paramedic may not continue past that point, even under a comm failure situation... but it's expected that you'd likely never progress to that point anyway without being able to make it to a place where you can make base contact. Riverside EMS probably is similar in that regard. I haven't looked at their policies/protocols but that's my guess anyway, if they have a stop/no go point without base contact.


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 24, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> View attachment 2746
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the same fire: (not sure if you've seen this already)
http://www.firerescue1.com/fire-att...-fire-captain-saving-American-flag-goes-viral


----------



## exodus (Mar 24, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Plan on staying here for 3 years as a full time medic?



Yeah, it's worth it to me as I'm already planning on staying at minimum another two, so free schooling for one or two more years here isn't that bad.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 24, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> From the same fire: (not sure if you've seen this already)
> http://www.firerescue1.com/fire-att...-fire-captain-saving-American-flag-goes-viral




Yeah. Cool pic. The firefighter that took it is a friend of mine.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 24, 2016)

I just bit the bullet and ordered a Galaxy S7. I called corporate in Florida and got a really good deal through Verizon. I had to sign a two year contract, but I've been with Verizon for a long time so that was a no-brainer. I can't wait till it gets here!


----------



## Tigger (Mar 25, 2016)

@Chimpie you makin me feel all famous on da IG. All those likes tho.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 25, 2016)

@Tigger Haha... didn't know that was you.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 25, 2016)

You know you got a regular pt when you can fill in 90% of a pcr before you hit the door.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 25, 2016)

You know that you've been working to many days in a row when you go to enter your gas pin and miles instead of your zip code when fueling up your vehicle...


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> You know that you've been working to many days in a row when you go to enter your gas pin and miles instead of your zip code when fueling up your vehicle...


And when you drop an empty bottle over your shoulder while driving your POV and expecting it to land in a garbage can rather than your back seat...


----------



## Tigger (Mar 25, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> @Tigger Haha... didn't know that was you.


I expect preferential regrann treatment!

Also it's snowing again and I'm back on tomorrow. Perfect week for 108 hours, just swellll.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 25, 2016)

There are never enough red jelly beans.


----------



## EMT2015 (Mar 26, 2016)

Well, worked my first 12 hr shift on Thursday night, after working 7 hours at my other job of course.  YEAH EMS! Oh, sleep is overrated.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 26, 2016)

Student: Why doesn't *HEMS unit* have lights on it?


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 26, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> And when you drop an empty bottle over your shoulder while driving your POV and expecting it to land in a garbage can rather than your back seat...


just don't be like my partner and dump sunflower seeds everywhere.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 26, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Student: Why doesn't *HEMS unit* have lights on it?



"Why are you in my class" should have been your response.

On another note. Thinking about sending an application to Wake County in the near future, depending on the info I get back from recruiting.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 26, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> "Why are you in my class" should have been your response.
> 
> On another note. Thinking about sending an application to Wake County in the near future, depending on the info I get back from recruiting.


No more handcuffs?


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 26, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> No more handcuffs?



Still in the process. I like EMS for the most part, and cops I talk to say run away. We'll see what happens.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 26, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Still in the process. I like EMS for the most part, and cops I talk to say run away. We'll see what happens.


Several in my family are cops. They all say run. Especially over the last five years or so. They talked my brother and I both out of it.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Mar 27, 2016)

Less than an hour of sleep in 36 hours, and 3 back to back calls out to the edge of our response area. I'm done with this shift.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 27, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Less than an hour of sleep in 36 hours, and 3 back to back calls out to the edge of our response area. I'm done with this shift.


I was gonna make some comment about not getting my Jesus Chicken today, but I think I'll just not.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy Easter!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 27, 2016)

Zombie Jesus day!


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 27, 2016)

I had a friend work a shift trade for me last night and he texted me the following picture this morning in reference to a call he ran right before shift change. Hahaha!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 27, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> I had a friend work a shift trade for me last night and he texted me the following picture this morning in reference to a call he ran right before shift change. Hahaha!


Looks like someone was having some trouble breathing...


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 27, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Looks like someone was having some trouble breathing...


Oh you know, just a tickle in the back of the throat. 

Oh and if yall were curious, don't get meth in your eyes folks. That's bad.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy Easter y'all!



TransportJockey said:


> Zombie Jesus day!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 27, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> I had a friend work a shift trade for me last night and he texted me the following picture this morning in reference to a call he ran right before shift change. Hahaha!




Wow. Love the sux preloads. We had those in WA.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 27, 2016)

@DEmedic I like the new avatar.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 27, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> @DEmedic I like the new avatar.



Thanks. It fits me. 

Know who it actually is?


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 27, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Thanks. It fits me.
> 
> Know who it actually is?


Lyle the Crocodile, duh. Everyone knows that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 27, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Lyle the Crocodile, duh. Everyone knows that.



Hahaha. Just checking.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 27, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Hahaha. Just checking.


Little it of a blast from the past though. Back in my glory days when I was rockin the Kindergarten class.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 27, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Lyle the Crocodile, duh. Everyone knows that.



That's what I love about this forum. So educational.


----------



## exodus (Mar 27, 2016)

7PT MCI, 5 kids, 2 adults.  Can't say much more yet.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 27, 2016)

exodus said:


> 7PT MCI, 5 kids, 2 adults.  Can't say much more yet.


Where at? And TC? I had a 8 patient TC yesterday in PS. Had to do 8 AMAs :/


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 27, 2016)

exodus said:


> 7PT MCI, 5 kids, 2 adults. Can't say much more yet.





DesertMedic66 said:


> Where at? And TC? I had a 8 patient TC yesterday in PS. Had to do 8 AMAs :/



Thank GOD I took the weekend off!


----------



## exodus (Mar 27, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Thank GOD I took the weekend off!



I PM'd you guys. You'll understand why I cant say anything when you see the description. I won't be surprised if this call ends up in a JEMS review.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2016)

exodus said:


> I PM'd you guys. You'll understand why I cant say anything when you see the description. I won't be surprised if this call ends up in a JEMS review.


I'm surprised there is nothing in the news yet


----------



## exodus (Mar 28, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I'm surprised there is nothing in the news yet



Me too, I've been looking to see if they update it. It happened RIGHT before the evening news started, so we will probably see it in the morning or late night tonight.

Once it's there I can put a link here.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 28, 2016)

Whatever it is, sounds big..


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 28, 2016)

It's been a nice day out here. Got off shift this AM, slept all morning and we explored Houston some more this evening. 





Tomorrow I'm on for another 36... yay? no.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 28, 2016)

And bad...


----------



## exodus (Mar 28, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Whatever it is, sounds big..



I just googled the mechanism of what happened, and I'm only seeing one or two incidents documented. And absolutely none on this scale.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 28, 2016)

Got me curious now.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2016)

Pretty much this, just on a larger scale with more critical injuries.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 28, 2016)

That sounds like the unicorn call of my EMT book.


----------



## cruiseforever (Mar 28, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Thanks. It fits me.
> 
> Know who it actually is?


 


StCEMT said:


> Lyle the Crocodile, duh. Everyone knows that.


 
Had no idea who it was.  Google once again to teh rescue.


----------



## MrJones (Mar 28, 2016)

exodus said:


> I PM'd you guys. You'll understand why I cant say anything when you see the description. I won't be surprised if this call ends up in a JEMS review.


So, if you can't say anything, why did you tease the story?


----------



## exodus (Mar 28, 2016)

MrJones said:


> So, if you can't say anything, why did you tease the story?


http://m.kesq.com/news/Father-dies-after-being-electrocuted-in-Palm-Springs/38735116


----------



## exodus (Mar 28, 2016)

Not much more there though


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 28, 2016)

Damn that's sad


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 28, 2016)

Why does it matter?


----------



## MrJones (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2016)

exodus said:


> http://m.kesq.com/news/Father-dies-after-being-electrocuted-in-Palm-Springs/38735116





exodus said:


> Not much more there though


https://local.nixle.com/alert/5615198/


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 28, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Why does it matter?




This.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 29, 2016)

Well my uncle was involved in a bad motorcycle crash in Hesperia and pronounced at Arrowhead Regional last night....


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 29, 2016)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 29, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Well my uncle was involved in a bad motorcycle crash in Hesperia and pronounced at Arrowhead Regional last night....




Oh Jim! I'm so sorry. You know I'm here for ya.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 29, 2016)

Well, that's certainly unwelcome news in the morning... My condolences.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 29, 2016)

Stress ages you. Don't stress, then you won't age!


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 29, 2016)

As far as my views on the previous discussions, I think everyone handles stress in their own way, and while yes some ways are more destructive than others (i.e.turning to booze or drugs) I (obviously) feel like turning to friends, even online ones, is a perfectly reasonable choice. 

But yeah def not the best news to wake up too. Local news reports said they wanted to fly him out but couldn't due to poor weather.

http://www.vvng.com/main-street-shut-down-after-crash-involving-motorcyclist/

http://www.vvng.com/motorcyclist-idd-in-fatal-hesperia-crash/


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 29, 2016)

With the previous discussion my view is who the hell cares? Let him post what he wants, if he doesn't want to go into detail then so be it. Let the guy (or any user on here) vent. 

Oh and Jim, sorry about your uncle. Sucks getting that news.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 29, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your uncle Jim.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 29, 2016)

Very sorry to hear Jim.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 30, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Well my uncle was involved in a bad motorcycle crash in Hesperia and pronounced at Arrowhead Regional last night....


Sorry to hear that Jim. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 31, 2016)

Has anyone here had an old dog? My lab is 15 and is starting to fall and "goof" and such. I could really use a heads up on what to expect and how to handle it. I'm also bracing myself for the inevitable. Wouldn't hurt for me to hear some of your experiences.


----------



## EMT2015 (Mar 31, 2016)

3rd FTO shift completed this morning at 5am.  One more and then I'm signed off to start picking up shifts!  Let's get it done. 

@Jim37F I'm very sorry to hear about your uncle.  We are all here for you. <3


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 31, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Has anyone here had an old dog? My lab is 15 and is starting to fall and "goof" and such. I could really use a heads up on what to expect and how to handle it. I'm also bracing myself for the inevitable. Wouldn't hurt for me to hear some of your experiences.



I've had a couple of old dogs, my wife is a vet. If you got a specific question, shoot me a PM


----------



## EMT2015 (Mar 31, 2016)

I ONLY NEED 7 MORE CREDITS AND I'LL GRADUATE!!!!!!! I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!!


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 31, 2016)

I've moved the recent CISM posts and discussions to a new thread under the "EMS Talk" forum. It's easy for related discussion on one topic to get swallowed up in this thread, so feel free to continue there.

http://emtlife.com/threads/cism-peer-counseling-discussion.43515/


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm working my first shift as a "mentor" tomorrow. This means we have a designated third rider who will frequently ride along with me. He "showed promise" in a recent interview for a job here, but demonstrated some weaknesses in skills or medical knowledge prior to reaching the interview portion of the application process. I'm very excited to have him, so of course we're assigned to the slowest winter station with hour long transports and have ~10000 station duties to accomplish on the first of the month tomorrow. 

Here we go!!!


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 31, 2016)

So I worked back-to-back 12 hour shifts, only ran 4 calls in that 24 hour period and I still managed to get off late...


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 1, 2016)

So if anyone has any good whiskey, rum, scotch, etc. suggestions...well....I am gonna need something to get through the month, so pass them along.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 1, 2016)

Got my first intubation as a medic since internship tonight, GCS of 3 from an intentional ativan OD, and the call went as well as I could have hoped for.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 1, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> So if anyone has any good whiskey, rum, scotch, etc. suggestions...well....I am gonna need something to get through the month, so pass them along.



I've always been a big craft beer guy, but just recently started drinking a lot less beer and have been experimenting with different bourbons. So far my favorites are Jefferson's, Woodford Reserve, and Four Roses. But there are tons of good ones out there. I pretty much only drink whiskey neat.

The 90 proof SoCo is decent (the regular stuff is too sweet and weak), as is Crown Royal. Both go good in Coke.

In the summer I also like Cruzan Black Strap Rum and any good quality 100% agave tequila.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 1, 2016)

I'll second Woodford and Four Roses. Makers 46 is good (or even just standard Makers- Makers and Coke is my go to at restaraunts with ****ty selection). One of my favorites is from a local distillery, Ranger Creek. Buffalo Trace is pretty good too.

Non-bourbon, I really like Redbreast 12 and 15. Jameson Gold Reserve is pretty damn good. I'm not a huge fan of the heavily peated Scotches.

Also seconded on drinking them neat.

And now I think I want a drink.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## CANMAN (Apr 1, 2016)

Cool pic of weather moving through with the sunset at work tonight...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 1, 2016)

CANMAN said:


> Cool pic of weather moving through with the sunset at work tonight...




That is stunning!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 1, 2016)

CANMAN said:


> Cool pic of weather moving through with the sunset at work tonight...


Gorgeous shot!


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 2, 2016)

I will put Woodford on my list since yall both suggested it. 1/23 days down.... I got a bigger paycheck than expected, might be time to treat myself.

That is an awesome picture canman.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 2, 2016)

CANMAN said:


> Cool pic of weather moving through with the sunset at work tonight...


Outstanding picture. That was quite the storm yesterday. I watched a bit from the beach and was impressed.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 2, 2016)

I just went on a chicken house fire in the pouring rain. I feel like a hen crawled up my nose and somehow crapped directly on my brain. My truck and I are covered in what is likely 20% mud and 80% chicken feces. 

Ahh, this paramedicine thing 'tis a glamorous and high speed/low drag career.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 2, 2016)

I got the feathers/feces mix that's spit out of a chicken house fan blown all over me when I was in the process there. It's a scent that you never forget. (I don't miss the chicken house stuff!)


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 2, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I will put Woodford on my list since yall both suggested it. 1/23 days down.... I got a bigger paycheck than expected, might be time to treat myself.


Four Roses is also good, and a little "softer", I think, so maybe a little easier for the new bourbon drinker to enjoy. It's also a fair amount less expensive, at least in my neck of the woods.

But yeah, Woodford is probably my all-around favorite so far.


----------



## COmedic17 (Apr 2, 2016)

Pet peeve- when someone asks for feedback, but can't accept criticism.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 2, 2016)

Welp... Just asked for an application from Sussex... Time to start floating the idea by my wife.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 2, 2016)

Hahah. Another WA medic making the trek to the slower lower. If you do wind up there, you'd be the 5th.

It's a great place. Except for the chicken Houses.


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 2, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Hahah. Another WA medic making the trek to the slower lower. If you do wind up there, you'd be the 5th.
> 
> It's a great place. Except for the chicken Houses.



I have often thought about Sussex, but sadly I can't get the wife to be to move out of the crap hole of MD.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 2, 2016)

CANMAN said:


> I have often thought about Sussex, but sadly I can't get the wife to be to move out of *the crap hole of MD*.



You mean Eastern New Jersey? lol


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 2, 2016)

Any career departments on the east coast people know of? Have been looking into Wake County and Mecklenburg a little bit. Heard Meck starts medics off at 32k a year though, which would be a 20k pay cut going from a basic to medic, so thats out lol.

Boston EMS won't work since they require you to live in the city, so no thanks.

I am probably stuck here until (if) I get my medic or find a new job other than EMS. Just exploring options.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 3, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Any career departments on the east coast people know of? Have been looking into Wake County and Mecklenburg a little bit. Heard Meck starts medics off at 32k a year though, which would be a 20k pay cut going from a basic to medic, so thats out lol.
> 
> Boston EMS won't work since they require you to live in the city, so no thanks.
> 
> I am probably stuck here until (if) I get my medic or find a new job other than EMS. Just exploring options.


Come embrace the island life. We need good EMTs. Badly.


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 3, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Come embrace the island life. We need good EMTs. Badly.



Yeah? I'm open to anywhere with an ocean. East coast just puts me closer to home. How much are they paying?

And what's the cost of renting?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 3, 2016)

Probably a little less than you make now, but COL is lower too. I think it's around $12/hr for basic. We are a TCDRS paying service too for our retirement. Paid health benefits by agency.


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 3, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Any career departments on the east coast people know of? Have been looking into Wake County and Mecklenburg a little bit. Heard Meck starts medics off at 32k a year though, which would be a 20k pay cut going from a basic to medic, so thats out lol.
> 
> Boston EMS won't work since they require you to live in the city, so no thanks.
> 
> I am probably stuck here until (if) I get my medic or find a new job other than EMS. Just exploring options.



You just looking for a busy inner city department, or a place you can actually have a good career with and make it to retirement? Tons of places in and around the DC/MD/VA area that are always hiring and I can point ya in the right direction if you tell me what's important to you...


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 3, 2016)

CANMAN said:


> You just looking for a busy inner city department, or a place you can actually have a good career with and make it to retirement? Tons of places in and around the DC/MD/VA area that are always hiring and I can point ya in the right direction if you tell me what's important to you...



Place I could make it to retirement would be nice haha. But I'd take a look at anything right now as long as it's a livable wage, and doesn't keep me living pay check to pay check. Show me what ya got!


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 3, 2016)

Well currently, like apply today, you have both Fairfax County and Prince William County VA both hiring for Firefighter/EMT's and their process just opened up. Fairfax is the best paid department in the NOVA area, and Prince William is a close second. Starting salary is 53,732 at Fairfax with a top out just as a EMT of 87,525.... Best thing about those departments is their retirement. Process is competitive, however coming from where you are, and having a clean background it should be an easy process. They are both extremely progressive departments with tons of options for growth, training, and advancement. I know Paramedics who are Captains in those departments easily making 150k with some overtime. 

Arlington County also hires EMS only people, however they are currently not hiring. Arlington and Alexandria are also great places to work. 

There is also Montgomery County MD, which is an excellent department to work for, and Prince George's, which has one of the best retirement programs around and catches alot of fire. 

If you are looking for a quality EMS only job, and not interested in being a firefighter, I would stray away from the DC/MD/Northern VA area, HOWEVER once hired in one of the departments listed above, your could most certainly ride a ambulance/medic unit your entire career if that is what you're in search of. Plenty of PM/FF like myself would be willing to give up my medic time for engine time.......


----------



## COmedic17 (Apr 3, 2016)

AMR Boulder  accepting applications for Full time Medics.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Apr 3, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Pretty much this, just on a larger scale with more critical injuries.



I use to volunteer at Eisenhower years ago and saw this very thing happen. Makes me second guess those PS pools!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 3, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> AMR Boulder  accepting applications for Full time Medics.


Hmm i have my Co medic with cct endorsement... lol


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 3, 2016)

I must've did well in my Clark County FD Interview, because they invited me back to the Chief's Interview! Scheduled for next week after I get back from Jumpmaster School


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Apr 3, 2016)

EMS room stocked up @ RCH


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 3, 2016)

BASICallyEMT said:


> View attachment 2759
> View attachment 2760
> 
> 
> ...




Wow! That's really nice. First time I've ever seen sandwiches in one.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 3, 2016)

BASICallyEMT said:


> View attachment 2759
> View attachment 2760
> 
> 
> ...



Pft, out here we get granola bars and cold drinks at JFK and DRMC.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Apr 3, 2016)

I love mixing the orange juice and cranberry juice when I hitup DRMC  never been inside JFKs since idk the code!


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 3, 2016)

BASICallyEMT said:


> I love mixing the orange juice and cranberry juice when I hitup DRMC  never been inside JFKs since idk the code!



Its hit and miss at JKF sometimes. Sometimes they're fully stocked and other times they're not.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Apr 3, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Wow! That's really nice. First time I've ever seen sandwiches in one.



Lol I'll eat those if i'm desperate. I definitely prefer Subway!


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Apr 3, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Its hit and miss at JKF sometimes. Sometimes they're fully stocked and other times they're not.



Ya RCH is usually pretty stocked. I should have taken pics yesterday though there was nothing lol


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 3, 2016)

I went to a whiskey/bourbon tasting Friday night. $100 to get in. About 52 different vendors, some with just one brand, some with many. 

Let's just say I'm glad I used Uber to get there.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 3, 2016)

When ours are stocked and the local private doesn't raid them clean in the first 30min, ours usually look similarthat with the addition of Monsters. I've been trying to push for those little 50mL liquors, but no luck so far


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 3, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> I went to a whiskey/bourbon tasting Friday night. $100 to get in. About 52 different vendors, some with just one brand, some with many.
> 
> Let's just say I'm glad I used Uber to get there.


Went to one a couple months ago. Don't remember a lot of the ones I tasted... Did find a couple new local bourbons that were pretty awesome, though.


----------



## Gurby (Apr 3, 2016)

BASICallyEMT said:


> View attachment 2759
> View attachment 2760
> 
> 
> ...



Well I guess I know where I'd be bringing every single patient.  Why don't more hospitals do this?  It would cost them what, $200/day to keep that well stocked?  They make their money back if just 1 more patient is brought there that would have gone somewhere else.  At least in my area there are usually 2 or 3 hospitals all about the equidistant so I choose where to go if patient doesn't have a preference.


----------



## Flying (Apr 3, 2016)

Gurby said:


> Well I guess I know where I'd be bringing every single patient.  Why don't more hospitals do this?  It would cost them what, $200/day to keep that well stocked?  They make their money back if just 1 more patient is brought there that would have gone somewhere else.  At least in my area there are usually 2 or 3 hospitals all about the equidistant so I choose where to go if patient doesn't have a preference.


Why should the hospital bother when so many people working in EMS are content with the crap sold at Wawa?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 3, 2016)

Gurby said:


> Well I guess I know where I'd be bringing every single patient.  Why don't more hospitals do this?  It would cost them what, $200/day to keep that well stocked?  They make their money back if just 1 more patient is brought there that would have gone somewhere else.  At least in my area there are usually 2 or 3 hospitals all about the equidistant so I choose where to go if patient doesn't have a preference.



CMC-Main in Charlotte has an EMS room that used to be really nicely stocked. I don't know if they still do that or not.

This used to be pretty common, but I think one of two things generally happens. As relatively small as the cost is, it eventually gets cut because the ED is constantly in cost-cutting mode and something like that is very low-hanging fruit, and/or it gets cut because EMS providers abuse it by filling their pockets with more snacks and drinks than they need.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 3, 2016)

From VA, but know next to nothing about the good places out there. Any places you know that aren't in the NOVA area? It will probably change by the time I move back, but good to know where to start looking.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Apr 3, 2016)

Gurby said:


> Well I guess I know where I'd be bringing every single patient.  Why don't more hospitals do this?  It would cost them what, $200/day to keep that well stocked?  They make their money back if just 1 more patient is brought there that would have gone somewhere else.  At least in my area there are usually 2 or 3 hospitals all about the equidistant so I choose where to go if patient doesn't have a preference.



I imagine it doesn't cost that much. A lot of of it is probably overstock and soon to be expired items from cafateria. Our other hospitals will give us $5 credit in cafateria. I bet it helps though that there's only a few ambulance companies that operate in our county.


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 3, 2016)

Almost all of our hospitals are fully stocked with everything under the sun. One hospital has a fridge of free monsters...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 3, 2016)

Washington state always had great EMS food perks. St Francis was always good for hot soup on cold rainy days, Several hospitals had really nice, fully stocked EMS rooms (Auburn and Harrison in Brem) and there was one hospital in Yakima (hint: not Memorial) that gave anyone in a uniform, anything in the Cafeteria, free. That got abused quickly and I think the free food train is now derailed.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 4, 2016)

Got home a few hours ago from work... I got held over 2.5 hours yesterday and 1.5 hours last night. In the past 48 hours I've taken care of pretty much everything from bumps and bruises, a couple of non-displaced fractures, to liver failure, to DKA... and probably 40 more that I don't recall. My ratio normally is 1:4... and a couple of these were pushing 1:2 but weren't quite sick enough. To say that I put on my rocket-powered roller skates to get everything done is an understatement. To top it all off, I had a very tough time with IV starts for a couple days and then that DKA showed up... I gave it my all but sometimes you just gotta go big and have the Doc put in a central line. 

I'm glad I'm off for a few days.


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> Got home a few hours ago from work... I got held over 2.5 hours yesterday and 1.5 hours last night. In the past 48 hours I've taken care of pretty much everything from bumps and bruises, a couple of non-displaced fractures, to liver failure, to DKA... and probably 40 more that I don't recall. My ratio normally is 1:4... and a couple of these were pushing 1:2 but weren't quite sick enough. To say that I put on my rocket-powered roller skates to get everything done is an understatement. To top it all off, I had a very tough time with IV starts for a couple days and then that DKA showed up... I gave it my all but sometimes you just gotta go big and have the Doc put in a central line.
> 
> I'm glad I'm off for a few days.



Used to hate the days when I worked IV therapy and I could float a 24 in a drug addicts foot, then during a rough week I couldn't put an 18 in a body builder with great veins.... Super frustrating.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 5, 2016)

I finally did it. I ordered a practice chanter (for bagpipes). I'm first generation Scots and it's about time I learn to play them. Heaven help my neighbors. Here I come!


----------



## Meursault (Apr 5, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> When ours are stocked and the local private doesn't raid them clean in the first 30min





Remi said:


> and/or it gets cut because EMS providers abuse it by filling their pockets with more snacks and drinks than they need.





DEmedic said:


> That got abused quickly and I think the free food train is now derailed.


EMS: This Is Why We Can't Have Nice Things
Maybe I'll make a T-shirt.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 5, 2016)

Maybe getting off at 6am and sleeping for 3 hours only to get up and go on a 13.6 mile mountain bike ride and barely have enough time to come home and shower before work tonight wasn't the best idea.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 5, 2016)

Off to Hawaii for the next couple weeks! Bye EMS, hello to scuba diving and hiking. All punctuated with occasional umbrella drinks...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 6, 2016)

I actually ended up having to by a new laptop in order to do my online training for work. Work says their stuff is compatible with Macs but it's not. I was able to do the training before on my Mac, it was just a complete PITA. Now that work decided to change all of our training into "fun and exciting online games" it doesn't work. 

Yay for open box laptops at Best Buy. Saved about $300 on it.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 6, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I actually ended up having to by a new laptop in order to do my online training for work. Work says their stuff is compatible with Macs but it's not. I was able to do the training before on my Mac, it was just a complete PITA. Now that work decided to change all of our training into "fun and exciting online games" it doesn't work.
> 
> Yay for open box laptops at Best Buy. Saved about $300 on it.




Bummer


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 6, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I actually ended up having to by a new laptop in order to do my online training for work. Work says their stuff is compatible with Macs but it's not. I was able to do the training before on my Mac, it was just a complete PITA. Now that work decided to change all of our training into "fun and exciting online games" it doesn't work.
> 
> Yay for open box laptops at Best Buy. Saved about $300 on it.


 
You could have easily bought PC emulator software for your Mac and saved the hassle of buying a new laptop.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 6, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> You could have easily bought PC emulator software for your Mac and saved the hassle of buying a new laptop.


I've heard of a lot of people having trouble with the emulators and I just don't want to have to deal with it. So I went with a small and semi cheap laptop that I can bring to work and won't be out over a grand if it gets stolen or broken.


----------



## COmedic17 (Apr 6, 2016)

Anyone been to Ochos rios and know of any good excursions? Preferably one that includes booze?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm finally getting my taxes done. Nothing like waiting till the last minute.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 7, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm finally getting my taxes done. Nothing like waiting till the last minute.


Did mine and Cynthias last week... I barely broke even lol 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 7, 2016)

I still have to do mine when I get home from Jumpmaster School this weekend and can get my hands on my W2s lol


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 7, 2016)

Late to work for the first time ever. Much shame. God I hate St.Louis morning traffic...


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 7, 2016)

So my new MOS is going to be 37F2P5W lol, just love the Army's idea of "New special skill? Throw some more letters and numbers on your job code! Make it as long and gibberish looking as possible!"


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 7, 2016)

Oh yeah, I suppose I should write an email letting McCormick know I'm (finally) done with all my military stuff (well for now lol, we'll see what else the Army dreams up for me, hopefully they finally remember I'm not on Active Duty any more! haha)


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 7, 2016)

Alrighty, just talked to McCormick, I'll be working with my old FTO again next Fri-Sat just to confirm my zero so to speak (since I pretty much left for military stuff right after training) then start a regular full time 24hr shift the following week (week of the 17th)


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 7, 2016)

Just got a ten dollar beer for free.  Maybe I AM here too often lol

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey @TransportJockey what type of phone do you use to access EMT Life from which app again?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 7, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Hey @TransportJockey what type of phone do you use to access EMT Life from which app again?


Eh just some random one lol. Eveentually ill cuange it

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Aprz (Apr 7, 2016)

Jeez, it took me forever, but I am finally cleared to work on my own as a paramedic. No more FTO. The system I work in rarely has dual medic units. Saturday is going to be a fun and interesting day. I was getting really tired of being the third person on the ambulance.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 7, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> So my new MOS is going to be 37F2P5W lol, just love the Army's idea of "New special skill? Throw some more letters and numbers on your job code! Make it as long and gibberish looking as possible!"


Quit trying to confuse us.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 7, 2016)

I've got bees in my eaves. I guess that's better than bats in my belfry.


----------



## exodus (Apr 8, 2016)

Looks like I'll be working W1 Coachella! Nights too, all the fun calls


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 8, 2016)

exodus said:


> Looks like I'll be working W1 Coachella! Nights too, all the fun calls


That's a nice thing about being front half. We volunteered for it but who knows. It sounds like they are having a lot of last minute issues from the other divisions.


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 8, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Anyone been to Ochos rios and know of any good excursions? Preferably one that includes booze?


 
Give Trip Advisor a try.  Been there many times on a cruise ship.  I have found the people to be very aggressive in trying to sell dope.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 8, 2016)

So my iPhone 5 ended up biting the dust, and being that I needed a new phone I treated myself to the iPhone SE. I'm surprised at how compact, light and fast it is!


----------



## EMT2015 (Apr 8, 2016)

Aprz said:


> Jeez, it took me forever, but I am finally cleared to work on my own as a paramedic. No more FTO. The system I work in rarely has dual medic units. Saturday is going to be a fun and interesting day. I was getting really tired of being the third person on the ambulance.


Hey, I cleared FTO last night!!!    Congrats!!!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 8, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> So my iPhone 5 ended up biting the dust, and being that I needed a new phone I treated myself to the iPhone SE. I'm surprised at how compact, light and fast it is!




And easier to message friends! ha!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 8, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> And easier to message friends! ha!


And a better cellular network!


----------



## Aprz (Apr 8, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Hey, I cleared FTO last night!!!    Congrats!!!


See you out in the field if you are ever in my county.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 8, 2016)

Want a city call to come through, but nervous about the implications of that wish.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 9, 2016)

worked til midnight, got 4 hours of sleep, then ER clinical. 2 hours later I am starting to go from hating the world to feeling somewhat like a norml human being.


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 9, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I've got bees in my eaves. I guess that's better than bats in my belfry.



AZ seems to be having a bee problem this year.  Is it a normal spring thing?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 9, 2016)

cruiseforever said:


> AZ seems to be having a bee problem this year.  Is it a normal spring thing?



There are definitely a lot of bees right now because of the citrus blossoms, but they do seem to be a bit more prolific this year. A few of my friends have had a problem.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 9, 2016)

For some reason this pier looks kinda creepy

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJones (Apr 9, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> There are definitely a lot of bees right now because of the citrus blossoms, but they do seem to be a bit more prolific this year. A few of my friends have had a problem.


Bees can definitely be a nuisance, but they're never a problem. In fact, if you ask pretty much any farmer or orchardist they will tell you that a _lack _of bees is the real problem....


----------



## Meursault (Apr 9, 2016)

MrJones said:


> Bees can definitely be a nuisance, but they're never a problem. In fact, if you ask pretty much any farmer or orchardist they will tell you that a _lack _of bees is the real problem....


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 9, 2016)

MrJones said:


> Bees can definitely be a nuisance, but they're never a problem. In fact, if you ask pretty much any farmer or orchardist they will tell you that a _lack _of bees is the real problem....



This is true. Unfortunately,  I'm allergic to them and can't have them in my home. I'm looking for beekeepers to have them moved.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 9, 2016)

I hate this ER so much less than 3  hours to go


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 9, 2016)

the excitement of the ems phone ringing in a dead ER followed by the sadness upon seeing "confusion" as the CC. Should I say its quiet 5 times fast?


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 9, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> the excitement of the ems phone ringing in a dead ER followed by the sadness upon seeing "confusion" as the CC. Should I say its quiet 5 times fast?


Tried that, didn't work. All I want is a code, which I have not gotten.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 9, 2016)

Nor did it for me. I just started a handful of IV's and pushed solu-medrol.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 9, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I've got bees in my eaves. I guess that's better than bats in my belfry.


Or Vines growing... well, let's not go there.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 9, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I hate this ER so much less than 3  hours to go


I actually kind of enjoyed my ER last night. My last two patients were my ONLY 2 for about an hour or so. One was (finally) transferred out and my other was discharged home. I was assigned 4 beds for my entire shift and somehow managed them all without too much trouble. Probably the "worst" of the bunch was a patient that had a "good" IV for meds but not so much for drawing labs from so I started a new line... I figured the other one would blow (and I was right).

This past week or so I have had a bit of a dry spell in terms of getting IVs. This past couple days had me nailing each one, usually on the first try. Of course this week has also been the week of repeat customers... The joys of working in a small city!


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 9, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> I actually kind of enjoyed my ER last night. My last two patients were my ONLY 2 for about an hour or so. One was (finally) transferred out and my other was discharged home.


I love days that arent hectic when I am being paid. When I am student mode though, I want it all. So I bet you did enjoy that nice end to the day!


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 9, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I love days that arent hectic when I am being paid. When I am student mode though, I want it all. So I bet you did enjoy that nice end to the day!


Indeed I did. I managed to get all my discharge charting done on something like 8 patients (busy evening up to then) and got to leave basically on time. Last weekend I was held over for a total of 5 hours.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 9, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> Indeed I did. I managed to get all my discharge charting done on something like 8 patients (busy evening up to then) and got to leave basically on time. Last weekend I was held over for a total of 5 hours.


What is discharge charting? For us, it is about four buttons.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 9, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> Indeed I did. I managed to get all my discharge charting done on something like 8 patients (busy evening up to then) and got to leave basically on time. Last weekend I was held over for a total of 5 hours.


That sounds awful. I sure hope you had the next day off.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 9, 2016)

MonkeyArrow said:


> What is discharge charting? For us, it is about four buttons.


Basically it's just review of what tests were ordered, last set of vitals, documentation of teaching and discharge diagnosis. Takes about 3 minutes, maybe less, to go through it all. Part of that is making sure meds given are properly charted, IV taken out or documented for transfer, and the like. If you don't have 3 minutes and you have discharged 8-12 patients before you get to sit...


----------



## exodus (Apr 10, 2016)

I just realized. I'm working the next 10 days straight. ****.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 10, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> So my iPhone 5 ended up biting the dust, and being that I needed a new phone I treated myself to the iPhone SE. I'm surprised at how compact, light and fast it is!


Work just gave me an iPhone 6 Plus. There's no need to carry a phone this big. No need.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 10, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> Work just gave me an iPhone 6 Plus. There's no need to carry a phone this big. No need.



I had a 6 Plus for a while and traded it for a 6. I have pretty big hands and could mostly use it one-handed so that wasn't the problem, it just didn't fit well in certain places that I put my phone , like my pockets, the cup holder in my Excursion, etc. So I traded for a 6 and have been happy with it.

For the last few months though, I've been doing a lot of hiking and using a program called Gaia GPS on my iPhone for route planning, navigation, and tracks. So now I'm planning to get another 6 Plus because the bigger screen would make a nice difference. Also, the GPS drains the battery really fast, and the 6 Plus holds a lot more juice than the 6.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 10, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> This past week or so I have had a bit of a dry spell in terms of getting IVs. This past couple days had me nailing each one, usually on the first try.



Don't feel bad, a few days ago I put an IV in a dude's median basilic vein, and couldn't figure out why it wasn't running. Until I looked closely and saw that the blood backing up into the line was pulsatile.....somehow I apparently went through the vein and into the brachial artery. Oops.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 10, 2016)

Did you leave it in so you had arterial access that you probably don't need?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 10, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> Work just gave me an iPhone 6 Plus. There's no need to carry a phone this big. No need.


I really like the iPhone SE. All the functions of the iPhone 6 Plus in a package no bigger than the iPhone 5S.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 10, 2016)

I really like the 6plus. It's big enough that I can use it to remote to my desktop at work and actually see what's on the screen.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 10, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Did you leave it in so you had arterial access that you probably don't need?


Well I definitely didn't need it for this case, and the room I was in doesn't even have invasive transducers in it.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 10, 2016)

Remi said:


> I had a 6 Plus for a while and traded it for a 6. I have pretty big hands and could mostly use it one-handed so that wasn't the problem, it just didn't fit well in certain places that I put my phone , like my pockets, the cup holder in my Excursion, etc. So I traded for a 6 and have been happy with it.
> 
> For the last few months though, I've been doing a lot of hiking and using a program called Gaia GPS on my iPhone for route planning, navigation, and tracks. So now I'm planning to get another 6 Plus because the bigger screen would make a nice difference. Also, the GPS drains the battery really fast, and the 6 Plus holds a lot more juice than the 6.



If you've been doing a lot of hiking lately, try PDF Maps. Its free in the app store, its got tons of maps you can pay a dollar for but most of the 7.5 minute topo maps are free. I like to use it when I'm out mountain biking in the middle of nowhere. It has all the forest service roads, trails... not so much. I primarily use it incase I get lost so I can find my way back to a road. Also its GPS enabled and doesn't really drain my battery.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 10, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> If you've been doing a lot of hiking lately, try PDF Maps. Its free in the app store, its got tons of maps you can pay a dollar for but most of the 7.5 minute topo maps are free. I like to use it when I'm out mountain biking in the middle of nowhere. It has all the forest service roads, trails... not so much. I primarily use it incase I get lost so I can find my way back to a road. Also its GPS enabled and doesn't really drain my battery.



I have that app too.......and I agree it's a good one. I've bought several of the National Geographic Trails Illustrated maps on it because I really like them, and you can't do that on the Gaia app, though it also has lots of free ones you can download.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 10, 2016)

Remi said:


> I have that app too.......and I agree it's a good one. I've bought several of the National Geographic Trails Illustrated maps on it because I really like them, and you can't do that on the Gaia app, though it also has lots of free ones you can download.



The free topo maps are all I download. I just like the fact that I can have no cell signal and still have location on it because its GPS enabled.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 10, 2016)

Remi said:


> Don't feel bad, a few days ago I put an IV in a dude's median basilic vein, and couldn't figure out why it wasn't running. Until I looked closely and saw that the blood backing up into the line was pulsatile.....somehow I apparently went through the vein and into the brachial artery. Oops.


Well, thus far I haven't done any arterial sticks, inadvertent or not... One particular patient was very, very dehydrated, probably due to DKA, and while there were veins... nothing would thread. That patient ended up getting an IJ... and ended up on fluids, insulin, and antibiotics all at one time. Otherwise I'd have had to worry about IV fluid compatibility for those three going into one line.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 10, 2016)

Hmm....I suppose I should try to do some sort of prep for my Fire Chief's Interview tomorrow


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 10, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm....I suppose I should try to do some sort of prep for my Fire Chief's Interview tomorrow


Good luck!


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 10, 2016)

Why is this adult life so darn confusing. Day 1 of apartment hunting and all kinds of requirements and **** that ruled a few of them out. Reallllllllllly wishing I got on with that volunteer fire department when they had openings so I could have had a free place to stay with a stupidly low call volume.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 10, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> Well, thus far I haven't done any arterial sticks, inadvertent or not...


Yeah this is the first inadvertent one I've ever done.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Apr 10, 2016)

Well, that happened...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 10, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Well, that happened...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been debating one myself. Enjoy!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Apr 10, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> I've been debating one myself. Enjoy!


They are doing a "roadshow" through Costco right now. For me, it wasn't a matter of "if" but rather "when and how big?"; I saved about $400 off retail on this setup. Here's the schedule:

http://m.costco.com/traeger-schedule.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 10, 2016)

I really want a big green egg


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 10, 2016)

Written test tomorrow for a rock solid county third service. Did a ride along today, definitely could spend my career here.

I like Texas so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 10, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Written test tomorrow for a rock solid county third service. Did a ride along today, definitely could spend my career here.
> 
> I like Texas so far.
> 
> ...


What?! Donde?!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Written test tomorrow for a rock solid county third service. Did a ride along today, definitely could spend my career here.
> 
> I like Texas so far.
> 
> ...


What?! When did you move to Texas?!


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 10, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Written test tomorrow for a rock solid county third service. Did a ride along today, definitely could spend my career here.
> 
> I like Texas so far.
> 
> ...



Since when did you move out of NV?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 10, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Written test tomorrow for a rock solid county third service. Did a ride along today, definitely could spend my career here.
> 
> I like Texas so far.
> 
> ...


Dude! Please tell me you're interviewing for my third service. Or at least one close to me lol. When did you get to Texas?


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 10, 2016)

Don't think he has moved here yet. Just here for testing. Good luck brotha! Glad the rideout went well.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 10, 2016)

Yall are really making me reconsider WilCo if everyone is moving to that area of the state lol


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 10, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Yall are really making me reconsider WilCo if everyone is moving to that area of the state lol



The place to be!

Should be moving to wilco in August.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 11, 2016)

If we get our raise in October and i get my promotion in June, I might just have to satisfy myself with coming up that way on a day trip to drink beer. If we dont...


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 11, 2016)

WilCo was on my shortlist before moving to Delaware. Not that it would have been guaranteed by any means, but I had an interview all set up there, but the SCEMS offer came through first. Tough to turn down a guaranteed job just for the promise of an interview somewhere else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 11, 2016)

Haven't moved anywhere yet but hopefully will be in the end of May/early June if all goes well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 11, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Haven't moved anywhere yet but hopefully will be in the end of May/early June if all goes well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you have a place to crash if you wanna come down to the beach for a weekend.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 11, 2016)

I just tested for AMR. I didn't want to post anything earlier incase I bombed, but I got 115/120. Scored an interview.  Now I have to wait till the end of the week to find out whether or not I'm hired.


----------



## EMT2015 (Apr 11, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I just tested for AMR. I didn't want to post anything earlier incase I bombed, but I got 115/120. Scored an interview.  Now I have to wait till the end of the week to find out whether or not I'm hired.


WOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I know you'll do just fine!   Pretty soon we can be apart of the same family!


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 11, 2016)

Whew, just finished my Chiefs Interview. 

Drove up 3 1/2 hrs from LA, arrived an hour early, changed into my suit and brushed up on my interview notes.....and spent less than 10 min in the room with the Chief lol. 

I feel it went well overall, about 6 questions, was able to touch on my military, deployment, EMT and even my Boy Scouts/Eagle Scouts experience, and while I caught myself trailing off/losing my train of thought in one question, and had to pause and reset myself lol I feel fairly confident in the answers I gave.


So..now what? Drive 3 1/2 hrs back home? I'm not going to stay the night and have no interest in going gambling lol but don't necessarily feel the need to hit the highway straight away lol


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 11, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Whew, just finished my Chiefs Interview.
> 
> Drove up 3 1/2 hrs from LA, arrived an hour early, changed into my suit and brushed up on my interview notes.....and spent less than 10 min in the room with the Chief lol.
> 
> ...



Drive to the Coachella valley and have a beer with CALEMT.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 11, 2016)

I am usually a pretty patient dude with a lot of things....but lack of sleep all week left me not so patient with a lady I had today. Didn't let it show, but this was what I wanted my next treatment plan to be. Whisper to her and tell her to look for the stars and sleep tight. Some people....







On the bright side, rockin medic preceptor and lots of stabbing people. Good day overall. Now to medicate whatever sickness I came down with.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 11, 2016)

And all the time I spent inhaling potent UTI funk....thank God I grew up with a chicken coop, rabbit cages and various other animals. That **** was ripe.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 11, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Haven't moved anywhere yet but hopefully will be in the end of May/early June if all goes well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But But But But the snowww...

I went skiing in a dress this weekend and it was kinda rad.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 11, 2016)

Deleted post


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 11, 2016)

Tigger said:


> I went skiing in a dress this weekend and it was kinda rad.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 12, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I just tested for AMR. I didn't want to post anything earlier incase I bombed, but I got 115/120. Scored an interview.  Now I have to wait till the end of the week to find out whether or not I'm hired.


I hope you have done well enough to get hired! Got my fingers crossed for ya...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 12, 2016)

So now I'm going through that phase where I start to review what I  said in the interview and start to analyze everything. Unfortunately, this seems to happen very early in the morning when I should still be sleeping.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 12, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> So now I'm going through that phase where I start to review what I  said in the interview and start to analyze everything. Unfortunately, this seems to happen very early in the morning when I should still be sleeping.


You said what you said, for good or bad, and they'll hire you or not. It's now out of your hands and you've done your best. At this point, no amount of self-analysis will change the outcome of this particular round. Personally, as long as you didn't play the bagpipes like some kind of drunken sailor,  you should be fine... 

That's regardless of if you get the job. Now if you _did_ play them bagpipes in the aforementioned manner, I might have to reconsider someone's sanity and it might be my own...


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 12, 2016)

Maybe I am missing something, but my school clinic confuses me. Known I was getting sick for a day or two and last night it makes its grand entrance so I decided to try to nip it in the bud before my 40 hour work weekend. Their little diagnosis paper? Allergic rhinitis. I have no allergies or rhinitis.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 12, 2016)

Diagnostics are always based on educated guesses. If they can't outright tell what you have, they go with common denominators. Most probably one of the symptoms you presented with was of an allergic rhinitis, and that was enough to brand you with it.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 12, 2016)

I figured it had something to do with a symptom, I just wasn't expecting to it be something I answered no to both of lol. It worked out though, I just went back to my humble abode, threw the paper away and then continued to get more sleep than I had in 2 days.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 12, 2016)

Got rid of my BMW on Friday and got a 2012 Chevy Silverado 1500. Only 14,000 on the clock. In impeccable condition, and I got a great buy back on the BMW. Win all the way around.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 now I'm wondering if I should have bought an old ambulance instead ....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 12, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Got rid of my BMW on Friday and got a 2012 Chevy Silverado 1500. Only 14,000 on the clock. In impeccable condition, and I got a great buy back on the BMW. Win all the way around.
> 
> View attachment 2774
> 
> ...


14,000 on a 2012? That thing has never seen the road haha. I have 33,000 on my 2014..


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 12, 2016)

112,000 on my 08 tacoma...


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 12, 2016)

135,000 on my '05 Dakota


----------



## Tigger (Apr 12, 2016)

Bought my 2006 Frontier with 26,000 on it in 2014.

The owner had been dead for a year and he previously used it only to drive to the mountains, which happened not often. He willed it to a homeless shelter who then sold it to me at wholesale (seven thousand less than KBB).

Best. Deal. Ever.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 12, 2016)

253,000 on my '88.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 13, 2016)

Had 517k and change on a business '07 Chevy Express, all mine. Every time I took it in for oil change (more or less once a month), the look on the mechanics' faces was priceless. It still sold  for $2500.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 13, 2016)

Tigger said:


> But But But But the snowww...
> 
> I went skiing in a dress this weekend and it was kinda rad.



That's the toughest part of this whole decision. Ended up selling the sled a while back. I loved that thing to death but me and he lady kinda needed the money and it wasn't getting ridden nearly enough. 

Passed the written Monday with a score I wasn't happy with but was told that it was actually an excellent score. Passed my scenarios today, have my interview tomorrow. Been brushing up on interview stuff all afternoon and evening. There was ~45 that took the written from what I'm told, ~20 passed and I know at least 3 didn't make it past the scenarios from the group before me. Also based on when I took my test and the interview schedule more than a handful didn't make it from earlier groups either so that leaves us in at least the mid teens for how many people are left and there's 12 vacancies....

We will see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Apr 13, 2016)

This is nice.


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 13, 2016)

Look at the roster and @Handsome Robb is doing a rideout with me tonight HA


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 13, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> 112,000 on my 08 tacoma...


My last Taco was a 2012 that I bought new, owned for 31 months and sold with 77k

I had a '98 Pathfinder once that I put 140k on in about 4 years.

In the past year I've put 13k on my Excursion and 11k on my Rubicon. Not too bad.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 13, 2016)

exodus said:


> This is nice.
> 
> View attachment 2775



Chevy ♥


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 13, 2016)

exodus said:


> This is nice.
> 
> View attachment 2775



New type 3?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 13, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Look at the roster and @Handsome Robb is doing a rideout with me tonight HA



Ha what are the chances of that!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 13, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Chevy ♥


Except that is a ford...


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 13, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Except that is a ford...



And that's why Chevy is ♥


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 13, 2016)

Probably should've gone to a bar tonight. Now watching two basketball games at once on the TV and laptop. Warriors not missing from deep and setting the record, while vintage Kobe goes out right. What a night


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 14, 2016)

Ugh acls recert. At least it's free.


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 14, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh acls recert. At least it's free.



I agree, I have mine tomorrow.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 14, 2016)

That reminds me, I need to renew my CPR card this month


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 14, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> That reminds me, I need to renew my CPR card this month



By June for me.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 14, 2016)

The tests and interviews for AMR ended yesterday. I haven't heard anything yet. I'm not quite sure what to make of that.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 15, 2016)

Alright, little poll here folks. Who all remembers our parents saying "dont pet strange dogs". At least without the owner...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 15, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> The tests and interviews for AMR ended yesterday. I haven't heard anything yet. I'm not quite sure what to make of that.


They're probably still reviewing the results, and will start making notifications on Monday.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 15, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> They're probably still reviewing the results, and will start making notifications on Monday.



Fit and drug tests start Tuesday. That would be cutting it close.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 15, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Fit and drug tests start Tuesday. That would be cutting it close.


I thought today was Friday.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 15, 2016)

First day back at work post Army training!

They have me doing a couple refresher shifts with my old FTO since I only got a couple shifts in before I left for two months post field training.
......and I show up and my FTO doesn't have a partner here yet (dispatch just said they won't be able to get someone in till like halfway thru the shift) oh and on top of that for whatever reason the rig itself is at a different station so the first 30 min have literallybeen clocking in and hanging out at station lol. The current plan is once the rig gets here while we wait on a partner were just gonna drive around and map to different stations/posts/hospitals etc, go over stuff, should be pretty chill.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 15, 2016)

Easy day then?


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 15, 2016)

Pretty much, we just finished washing the rig, next we're gonna go cruise around town for a little area familiarization, do some mapping to calls overheard on the radio, get lunch w/out being rushed....


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 15, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> get lunch w/out being rushed....


----------



## terrible one (Apr 15, 2016)

Small fire to take up the morning, now if I can get off tomorrow I can go on a little AZ road trip.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 15, 2016)

terrible one said:


> Small fire to take up the morning, now if I can get off tomorrow I can go on a little AZ road trip.



AZ? You should look me up! I'll buy you a beer...or coffee....whatever!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 15, 2016)

I GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!!!! I now work for AMR!!!!!


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 15, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!!!! I now work for AMR!!!!!


Congrats!


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 15, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!!!! I now work for AMR!!!!!


Congrats!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 15, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!!!! I now work for AMR!!!!!


Where?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 15, 2016)

Wearing shorts to work feels odd, but so very islandy


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 15, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!!!! I now work for AMR!!!!!





SandpitMedic said:


>


Someone's having an even better day than me  Yay! Congrats V


----------



## terrible one (Apr 15, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> AZ? You should look me up! I'll buy you a beer...or coffee....whatever!



Haha thanks. I'll be visiting family in flag. Congrats on the job


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 15, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> Where?



Maricopa County. Az


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 16, 2016)

Woo hoo!!!!  Part time or full time?


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 16, 2016)

The day of milking this unfilled 14 hour shift is coming to a close.....someone filled it. Worked BEAUTIFULLY with my schedule and STL traffic hours too...balls.....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 16, 2016)

Already had our first death at coachella fest this year. Week one day one. Only 8 more days.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 16, 2016)

Today makes four years as a medic for me


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ugh. This is a sobering way to come back from vacation. Rest in peace. 

http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/16/us/maryland-firefighters-shot/index.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 16, 2016)

Well yesterday was awesome, but we're full crew today, so cue us sitting at post now lol


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 16, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!!!! I now work for AMR!!!!!



Welcome to the evil empire!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 16, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Welcome to the evil empire!




Funny....K said the same thing. Makes me wonder what I've gotten myself into. lol


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 16, 2016)

Making damn good money to sit here listening to music. On standby for potential MCI at one of our big festivals. Don't even have to handle first aid- there's a private contracted for that  Chevelle and 10 Years come on later


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 16, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Making damn good money to sit here listening to music. On standby for potential MCI at one of our big festivals. Don't even have to handle first aid- there's a private contracted for that  Chevelle and 10 Years come on later



Is the river walk recommended? Haven't been down to San Antonio yet but have been meaning too. Want to check if the Alamo too. Any other touristy crap?


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 16, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Is the river walk recommended? Haven't been down to San Antonio yet but have been meaning too. Want to check if the Alamo too. Any other touristy crap?


Yeah, the Riverwalk is a nice place to check out. Some decent restaurants and bars along it. I like running it in the mornings. Any touristy crap will be downtown, or just south of downtown (King Williams district and the missions). If you go between today and next Saturday or Sunday, downtown will be very active with a lot of events and parades and such for Fiesta. Let me know whenever you come down and I can give some more specific recommendations or meet up for a drink if I'm not working.


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 16, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> Ugh. This is a sobering way to come back from vacation. Rest in peace.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/16/us/maryland-firefighters-shot/index.html
> 
> ...



This was right down the road from me, and have alot of friends who work for the department. While it is very sad, a take away lesson would be to not force entry without P.D. This is a rough county/section of town, and no chance I would be making entry into an unknown situation without LE on the scene and entering first. There are alot of facts still to come out. My partner on shift today, her husband works for the P.D. there and was on the call. Don't know why the relative, who called, and also was shot during the incident didn't answer the door.... Lots of questions to be answered. Apparently the guy surrendered without an issue and is cooperating with police. Guy who died has a 2 year old at home and a wife. Crappy situation for sure...


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 16, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Making damn good money to sit here listening to music. On standby for potential MCI at one of our big festivals. Don't even have to handle first aid- there's a private contracted for that  Chevelle and 10 Years come on later



Work Coachella fest. #GetOnMyLevel.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 16, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> #GetOnMyLevel.


Got a uh...step stool I can borrow?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 16, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Work Coachella fest. #GetOnMyLevel.


I hear dispatch calling foot patrol 2...


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 16, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I hear dispatch calling foot patrol 2...



Negative. Out of service, mechanical. Lol.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 16, 2016)

While y'all are working, I'm having a date with a beautiful girl tonight after shift.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 16, 2016)

I just want to start my internship. No more lectures, just mountains of crap assignments to finish and a lot of hospital rotations that just sound long. Just let me run some calls!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 17, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> While y'all are working, I'm having a date with a beautiful girl tonight after shift.




Awwww. You guys are just a bunch of cuteness!


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 17, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Is the river walk recommended? Haven't been down to San Antonio yet but have been meaning too. Want to check if the Alamo too. Any other touristy crap?



I need to get back down there. I was in San Antonio for a quick 48 hours (job interview/offer) back in 2009 (?) and went to Riverwalk and the mall there, but didn't really have to time to explore. People were friendly, looks like a nice place to spend a long weekend, but the traffic sssuuuucccckkkkeeddd.


----------



## exodus (Apr 17, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Already had our first death at coachella fest this year. Week one day one. Only 8 more days.



For some reason we got dispatched to that lol. From camp tent.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 17, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Awwww. You guys are just a bunch of cuteness!


Thank you


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 17, 2016)

Tigger said:


> I just want to start my internship. No more lectures, just mountains of crap assignments to finish and a lot of hospital rotations that just sound long. Just let me run some calls!


I can't relate on the field part since we do it all at once, but the lectures....just shoot me....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 17, 2016)

Gave over 60 breathing treatments today, over 600mg of benadryl, around 5mg Epi IM, 16 IVs, and around 40L of NS. I am done until next Sunday probably


----------



## Tigger (Apr 17, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I can't relate on the field part since we do it all at once, but the lectures....just shoot me....


We are fortunate (I think) to do our 300 hours of clinical rotations throughout the didactic portion. There's a couple of third rides thrown in (four I think?), but the vast majority is facility based. 

Provided you complete all your rotations by the end of the didactic portion, you start your 500 hour internship as soon as it's done.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 17, 2016)

Tigger said:


> We are fortunate (I think) to do our 300 hours of clinical rotations throughout the didactic portion. There's a couple of third rides thrown in (four I think?), but the vast majority is facility based.
> 
> Provided you complete all your rotations by the end of the didactic portion, you start your 500 hour internship as soon as it's done.


We are similar, but we do more rides before we end hospital time. However the focus is still hospital so we get basic things like meds and IV's practiced before going to the field, its not a 50/50 split or anything. How long do yall have left?


----------



## Tigger (Apr 18, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> How long do yall have left?


Not long. Three days of program finals in the first week of May, one week break, and then NR practical final. I am not sure how long the internship will take, depends on how flexible work will be.


----------



## EMT2015 (Apr 18, 2016)

WOW, How I've missed EMTLIFE.  I think it's been over a week since I've been on here last.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 18, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> WOW, How I've missed EMTLIFE.  I think it's been over a week since I've been on here last.


How's the new job treating you?


----------



## EMT2015 (Apr 18, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> How's the new job treating you?


It's treating me alright.  I'm loving it, family not so much.  I like being able to pick my own schedule.  The only part I don't really like is they don't post the next 2 weeks till like Friday night, so I've I want to work a Saturday I have to really pay attention.  We are required to work one weekend a month, so I'm trying to decided if I want to work this weekend or next weekend.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 18, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> It's treating me alright.  I'm loving it, family not so much.  I like being able to pick my own schedule.  The only part I don't really like is they don't post the next 2 weeks till like Friday night, so I've I want to work a Saturday I have to really pay attention.  We are required to work one weekend a month, so I'm trying to decided if I want to work this weekend or next weekend.


Are you working full or part time?


----------



## EMT2015 (Apr 18, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Are you working full or part time?


Only part time for now.  Once I graduate this year, I plan to go full time.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 18, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Only part time for now.  Once I graduate this year, I plan to go full time.


Nice! I can see how part time scheduling can be a pain in the butt!


----------



## EMT2015 (Apr 18, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Nice! I can see how part time scheduling can be a pain in the butt!


Yeah, especially because I have to wait for the scheduler to approve my schedule.  Like last week I was trying to cover a shift for someone and I didn't find out till like noon the day I was covering and I was at my other job on top of that.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 18, 2016)

You work for AMR right?


----------



## EMT2015 (Apr 18, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> You work for AMR right?


Yeah, everything still says Rural Metro but yeah it's AMR.  Our EPCRs say AMR on them.


----------



## Seirende (Apr 18, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!!!! I now work for AMR!!!!!


A very hearty congratulations, V!


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 18, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Yeah, everything still says Rural Metro but yeah it's AMR.  Our EPCRs say AMR on them.


I assume your area is an IFT/911 split as well?


----------



## EMT2015 (Apr 18, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I assume your area is an IFT/911 split as well?


Yeah.  The county 911 contract is up for talks so not sure what's going to happen with AMR coming in.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 18, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Yeah.  The county 911 contract is up for talks so not sure what's going to happen with AMR coming in.


I believe they actually extended the contract for another 3 years if you are talking about Santa Clara County. I didn't find anything that says they actually did it, but it was voted on like a month ago.

http://www.mercurynews.com/bay-area...ty-consider-renewing-ambulance-contract-three


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 19, 2016)

I can't believe I've been married a year already. Yesterday was our anniversary. Damn that year flew by.


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 19, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> I can't believe I've been married a year already. Yesterday was our anniversary. Damn that year flew by.



Congradulations.  Time does fly by when you find that special one.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 19, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> I can't believe I've been married a year already. Yesterday was our anniversary. Damn that year flew by.




A year? Seriously? Wow. Time sure does fly! Congrats!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 19, 2016)

Today is my fit test. I'm not feeling very fit since my 15 yo dog kept waking me up throughoutthe night. Hopefully I can muster the strength to kill it. Lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 19, 2016)

Nothing to kill. a FIT test is a test to determine if a respirator fits correctly. 
(http://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/worker-h...ry-protection-program/respirator-fit-testing/)

Here's hoping you got the sweet, not the stinky, spray.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 19, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Nothing to kill. a FIT test is a test to determine if a respirator fits correctly.
> (http://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/worker-h...ry-protection-program/respirator-fit-testing/)
> 
> Here's hoping you got the sweet, not the stinky, spray.




Unfortunately I got the stinky spray. I got through the 75 pound curl bar going up and down the stairs backwards with it, 130 spine board lift and all the rest of those 9 stations. When I got to the 10th, I freaking fell. Game over. I can retest in 2 weeks,  but now I'm intimidated by it and really, REALLY disappointed in myself.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 19, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Unfortunately I got the stinky spray. I got through the 75 pound curl bar going up and down the stairs backwards with it, 130 spine board lift and all the rest of those 9 stations. When I got to the 10th, I freaking fell. Game over. I can retest in 2 weeks,  but now I'm intimidated by it and really, REALLY disappointed in myself.



The physical aglity test for AMR is to easy in my opinion. Get a good nights sleep and you'll breeze through it.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 19, 2016)

The AMR test isnt bad, dont get paniced. Just one of those things that happens.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 19, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> The AMR test isnt bad, dont get paniced. Just one of those things that happens.



I got through most. Didn't panic. Just not strong enough....yet.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 19, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> The physical aglity test for AMR is to easy in my opinion. Get a good nights sleep and you'll breeze through it.



Are the tests the same across the board? I didn't think this was easy. Carrying 75 pounds up and down stairs backwards, lifting and holding 130 pounds on a backboard to name just a couple......I was just about there. I was on the next to last station. They frown on candidates falling down, though.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 19, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I got through most. Didn't panic. Just not strongoing enough....yet.



Do the Hans and Franz workout. We need to pump you up. 



ViolynEMT said:


> Are the tests the same across the board? I didn't think this was easy. Carrying 75 pounds up and down stairs backwards, lifting and holding 130 pounds on a backboard......I was just about there. I was on the next to last station. They frown on candidates falling down, though.



I believe the PAT is universal for AMR.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 19, 2016)

I did all the things you sre talking about. Did you lose your balance or was it an.issue holding weight?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 19, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I did all the things you sre talking about. Did you lose your balance or was it an.issue holding weight?




Great. Now I feel like even more of a wimp. It was an issue holding weight. By the time I got to the end, I was really shaky.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 19, 2016)

So pretty sure PAT is universal*


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 19, 2016)

Two days back to work from vacation, and I took another shift off to go fishing on my friend's new boat. Worth it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 19, 2016)

Sorry typ


chaz90 said:


> Two days back to work from vacation, and I took another shift off to go fishing on my friend's new boat. Worth it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, you left out the most important part. Pictures! Of the fish and boat....


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 20, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Nothing to kill. a FIT test is a test to determine if a respirator fits correctly.
> (http://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/worker-h...ry-protection-program/respirator-fit-testing/)
> 
> Here's hoping you got the sweet, not the stinky, spray.


 
The spray stuff that is used for the fit test has no effect on me.   My sense of smell and taste have declined over the years.


----------



## EMT2015 (Apr 20, 2016)

Aprz said:


> I believe they actually extended the contract for another 3 years if you are talking about Santa Clara County. I didn't find anything that says they actually did it, but it was voted on like a month ago.
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/bay-area...ty-consider-renewing-ambulance-contract-three



But because AMR bought out Rural Metro, what is that going to mean?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 20, 2016)

Big interview today, wish me luck, because I'm stressing the **** out about it right now.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 20, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Big interview today, wish me luck, because I'm stressing the **** out about it right now.


You got this!


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 20, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> You got this!


Somebody just wants a badass partner...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 20, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Somebody just wants a badass partner...


Keep telling yourself that!


----------



## Aprz (Apr 20, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> But because AMR bought out Rural Metro, what is that going to mean?


I know Rural/Metro is kind of like AMR, but it kind of isn't either. Rural/Metro was bought by AMR's parent company Envision Healthcare. The two companies are related in that way, but still separate. They are slowly attempting to transition Rural/Metro into AMR, but that will be awhile. For the most part, Rural/Metro Santa Clara has been untouched.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 20, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Big interview today, wish me luck, because I'm stressing the **** out about it right now.




Hall?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 20, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Hall?


Shhhhh...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 20, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Shhhhh...




I guess I'm just not good with rules.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 20, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I guess I'm just not good with rules.


We don't want to jinx LACo, we want him to get the job!


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 20, 2016)

Does anybody else smell a troll?...


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 20, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Does anybody else smell a troll?...






I think he's in the dungeon.


----------



## Flying (Apr 20, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Does anybody else smell a troll?...


What he said. Wtf has been going on in the forums lately?


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 20, 2016)

Cant find my wallet. Dammit.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 20, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Cant find my wallet. Dammit.


I blame nargles. Sneakier than trolls.


----------



## EMT2015 (Apr 20, 2016)

Alright, time to start working on this research paper that's worth 80% of my grade in this class!


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 20, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> I blame nargles. Sneakier than trolls.


That is about the best idea I have. I know the last time I remember it, but not the hour between when I realized it was gone.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 21, 2016)

Playing with HDR is fun


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 21, 2016)

When class starts today.
Primary: Is it cold in here?
Class: Nah, we're good.
Primary: Huh feels a bit chilly in here, glad I brought this. *pulls out Blues snuggie and looks at the Blawhawks fan*
Class: You savage *laughs*

Our teacher has jokes yall.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 22, 2016)

We have a 13 year old in our response area who likes to go into SVT. Patient also has horrible IV access.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 22, 2016)

270 mile LD to Arkansas...*sigh*...easy money I guess.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 22, 2016)

Maybe this is my punishment for accidentally saying "thank you sir" to a female dispatcher...


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 22, 2016)

It's one thing to get a late call that has us clearing the hospital 5 min after our scheduled off time....it's a completely different thing when they give you another call on your way back to station, especially for what turned out to be a glorified (because it should've been IMO) IFT (pick up from the local jail, to take an inmate to the hospital to be cleared for booking because the guy -who is a paraplegic- got a 2 in cut to the bottom of his toe...yeah, great reason to call 911 sheriff's dept rawrg (especially when we had to wait 60 min for you guys to finish doing paperwork so we could actually transport the guy!) 
</frustrating night shift> lol


----------



## Tigger (Apr 22, 2016)

Aprz said:


> I know Rural/Metro is kind of like AMR, but it kind of isn't either. Rural/Metro was bought by AMR's parent company Envision Healthcare. The two companies are related in that way, but still separate. They are slowly attempting to transition Rural/Metro into AMR, but that will be awhile. For the most part, Rural/Metro Santa Clara has been untouched.


It's starting to get funny looking here with people wearing uniforms of one company in the ambulance of another. Walked in yesterday and found that our op now has an RM supe vehicle, I guess ours got wrecked and they didn't need it anymore.


----------



## exodus (Apr 22, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> View attachment 2786
> 
> 
> 
> ...


High School?


----------



## luke_31 (Apr 22, 2016)

Moving into Georgia next week and still working on the packing. Amazing how much stuff is accumulated over a couple years. Probably not a great idea to be working the day before but I'm not taking the day off just to be ready to move the next day.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 22, 2016)

exodus said:


> High School?


Nope. Private residence in north east DHS.


----------



## terrible one (Apr 23, 2016)

Oh DHS what a lovely area of the desert


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 23, 2016)

This is going to be a long, long shift. Hopefully I can squeeze in a nap before getting raped tonight


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 23, 2016)

We're getting Levophed at our next protocol update later this year. Jury is still out on Ketamine. I can't say I use pressors all that often, but norepinephrine seems to have a bit more utility for our purposes than dopamine.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 23, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> We're getting Levophed at our next protocol update later this year. Jury is still out on Ketamine. I can't say I use pressors all that often, but norepinephrine seems to have a bit more utility for our purposes than dopamine.


I'd say ketamine has way more utility prehospital than norepi does


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 23, 2016)

Remi said:


> I'd say ketamine has way more utility prehospital than norepi does


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 23, 2016)

And are you getting pumps? Or is it still just eyeball it and hope that you don't hit any big bumps on the way?


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 23, 2016)

We're getting Dial-a-Flow tubing. About time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 23, 2016)

chaz90 said:


>


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 23, 2016)

Going to find out how many energy drinks it takes to induce anxiety... RedBull girls stopped by the station


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 23, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Going to find out how many energy drinks it takes to induce anxiety... RedBull girls stopped by the station


Lol I love when that happens. Hook yourself to your lifepak and start chugging


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 23, 2016)

I discovered a new Monster variety.....Citrus Ultra. Awesome.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 23, 2016)

Remi said:


> I discovered a new Monster variety.....Citrus Ultra. Awesome.


Is that the orange ultra? I have yet to try it


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 23, 2016)

The Orange Ultra (Sunrise I think) is delicious.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 23, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Is that the orange ultra? I have yet to try it


Might be called orange ultra.....for some reason I thought it was called citrus. But it is good.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 23, 2016)

I think the yellow is called Ultra Citra, but I'm not sure what the orange is called lol. The Red, white, black, and blue are just called by their colors


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 23, 2016)

I've become a white cloud the past few shifts. At least previously, we were busy with "regular" cases, but no codes or any such. Now, can't even get patients to keep my from aimlessly surfing the web.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 23, 2016)

I got hammered at work. 4 rooms, all 4 with tough patients nearly all night... From a stroke patient (improving post tPA) to afib with RVR to a dialysis problem (can't say much more than that as the issue was so specific...) and they just kept on coming. The best part is that it was the night shift that dragged them all in and I got to leave during a break in the action. At least I did get lunch only 2-3 hours late... but it was HUGELY delicious.


----------



## kirky kirk (Apr 23, 2016)

kinda scary and exciting receiving your ATT for the NCLEX-RN exam


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 24, 2016)

Got to sit down and eat dinner with our medical director. Needless to say he's a pretty cool guy.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 24, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Got to sit down and eat dinner with our medical director. Needless to say he's a pretty cool guy.


Damn, he didn't fire you


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 24, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Damn, he didn't fire you



Lol I'm not dumb enough to give him my name. Instead I game him yours. Keep an eye on your box for a pink slip FYI.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 24, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Lol I'm not dumb enough to give him my name. Instead I game him yours. Keep an eye on your box for a pink slip FYI.


I'm working tomorrow out there. I saw him yesterday lol


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 24, 2016)

Going home in scrubs after you get blood all over your pants... Rookie mistake. 

At least it was the last call of the day.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 24, 2016)

The best part about running is when it's done, hate it so much. So many damn hills out here, but I guess they're kind of helpful though long term.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 25, 2016)

Well then... It went from being dry outside to pouring in a matter of minutes, with no rain forecasted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 25, 2016)

The commercial I played on is out. So weird to be watching TV and see something you worked on!


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 25, 2016)

Ok now I want some Cold Stone ^_^


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 25, 2016)

I have a feeling this is going to be a long 48hr tour. Started at 09:00 and we've only run one call... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 25, 2016)

Just finished up CCR protocol training for where I work. So glad they are finally implementing this for us.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 25, 2016)

I had a no hitter today too. I stayed two hours late for my relief and still didn't leave the station. It's the recipe for a perfect night shift but a longggg day shift. Not good when I start and finish the book I brought to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 27, 2016)

Remi said:


> Might be called orange ultra.....for some reason I thought it was called citrus. But it is good.



It's Monster Ultra Citron in the yellow can, and it's the nectar of the gods. I was drinking two cans a day for a while until my eyelids start twitching. Needless to say I have cut them off cold turkey but they are so good!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 27, 2016)

I'd try it, but I hate yellow.

Poor marketing...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 27, 2016)

I have never had an energy drink other than coffee. I'm afraid to start because I know I would probably want them all the time.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 27, 2016)

I love the @CALEMT / @DesertMedic66 bromance. Reminds me of myself and a couple buddies of mine.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 27, 2016)

Remi said:


> I love the @CALEMT / @DesertMedic66 bromance. Reminds me of myself and a couple buddies of mine.


Well thank you


----------



## Tigger (Apr 27, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I have never had an energy drink other than coffee. I'm afraid to start because I know I would probably want them all the time.


I love coffee. It loves me, I think. 

But the school coffee sucks and I have developed a bad energy drink habit. Those Rockstar "Organic" ones are my friend.

Thanks for that paramedic school.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 27, 2016)

Remi said:


> I love the @CALEMT / @DesertMedic66 bromance. Reminds me of myself and a couple buddies of mine.



Stay away from him... he's mine...


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 27, 2016)

Tigger said:


> I love coffee. It loves me, I think.
> 
> But the school coffee sucks and I have developed a bad energy drink habit. Those Rockstar "Organic" ones are my friend.
> 
> Thanks for that paramedic school.


I never got the caffeine addiction from medic school. My problem is I have a day off, and wake up at 9 or 10 and don't fall back asleep. This waking up at 5:30-6:30 crap is messing with how I like to sleep.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 27, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I never got the caffeine addiction from medic school. My problem is I have a day off, and wake up at 9 or 10 and don't fall back asleep. This waking up at 5:30-6:30 crap is messing with how I like to sleep.



Wow. I don't think I've slept past 6 since I was 18 years old. Certainly not during paramedic school.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 27, 2016)

Remi said:


> Wow. I don't think I've slept past 6 since I was 18 years old. Certainly not during paramedic school.


I am a night owl, 12-2 am is my prime time. Not so much anymore, but preferred.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 28, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I never got the caffeine addiction from medic school. My problem is I have a day off, and wake up at 9 or 10 and don't fall back asleep. This waking up at 5:30-6:30 crap is messing with how I like to sleep.


What is a day off?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Apr 28, 2016)

First shift at the new job, 16 hours down and so far we've had a cancel and a bls transfer. So much for being a busier system.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 28, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> First shift at the new job, 16 hours down and so far we've had a cancel and a bls transfer. So much for being a busier system.


Be careful about what you wish for... I have been victim of noticing that most of my assigned beds are empty...


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 28, 2016)

Tigger said:


> What is a day off?


A blessing.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 28, 2016)

I swear, cant get any skills done in the OR. Cant wait to have them finished.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 28, 2016)

How I'm starting my day...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 28, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> How I'm starting my day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best flavor there is. This was my nine am beverage of choice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I also did just get off a busy overnight lol


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 28, 2016)

Days half over, already cycled thru 3 backboards


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 28, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Days half over, already cycled thru 3 backboards



You should be ashamed of yourself. 

Unless you were using then to float water rescues out of a pool.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 28, 2016)

I wish. 1 TC with 2 pt's, both with neck and back pain, both BLS'd in my rig....and a seizure/syncopal who fell to the ground at the light rail station, unknown if hit head or not despite being witnessed by Sheriff's Deputies -_-


----------



## Tigger (Apr 28, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I wish. 1 TC with 2 pt's, both with neck and back pain, both BLS'd in my rig....and a seizure/syncopal who fell to the ground at the light rail station, unknown if hit head or not despite being witnessed by Sheriff's Deputies -_-


Collar and mattress, tis a lovely thing.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 28, 2016)

Fully agreed...and for the last year or so that's typically what I've seen done...boards pretty much limited to moving unconscious patients around since the c-spine guidelines were updated...but alas today was *hopefully* an anomaly (bad thing about going from FD AO to private is much less wiggle room when the older set in their ways medic says jump...)


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 28, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Collar and mattress, tis a lovely thing.


I concur, I love not having to use a backboard anymore.


----------



## exodus (Apr 29, 2016)

Guize. I need a new partner.  Desert medics, pick up 405A. I don't want to stock units all day.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 29, 2016)

exodus said:


> Guize. I need a new partner.  Desert medics, pick up 405A. I don't want to stock units all day.


Hahahahahahaha. Never in my life will I pick up 405. Just for the simple fact that it is the PS unit. If I got paid triple time then yes I would pick it up


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 29, 2016)

exodus said:


> Guize. I need a new partner.  Desert medics, pick up 405A. I don't want to stock units all day.



You'd have better luck with 432


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 29, 2016)

Its pay daaaaaaaaay!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 29, 2016)

I think I'm going back to the truck full time.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 29, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I think I'm going back to the truck full time.


Any thoughts as to where?


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 29, 2016)

"Nail me good". I **** you not, this was the name of a nail salon I just drove past. This is why I love STL.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 29, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Any thoughts as to where?



Locally to start. They offered me a supe spot. We don't know if we'll stay here. Still looking for the Unicorn.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 29, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Locally to start. They offered me a supe spot. We don't know if we'll stay here. Still looking for the Unicorn.







 is a really good place to start.....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't know Guys. I don't know if Texas is the spot. Tornadoes. Floods. Texans...


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 29, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I don't know Guys. I don't know if Texas is the spot. Tornadoes. Floods. Texans...


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 29, 2016)

We're refreshingly liberal.


----------



## luke_31 (Apr 29, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> We're refreshingly liberal.


Define liberal, he may think it to mean those crazy people,protesting at Trump rallies.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 29, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Locally to start. They offered me a supe spot. We don't know if we'll stay here. Still looking for the Unicorn.



Phoenix.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 29, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Locally to start. They offered me a supe spot. We don't know if we'll stay here. Still looking for the Unicorn.



Come to California! 

       -Said no one ever


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 29, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Come to California!
> 
> -Said no one ever


I hear hall is good.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 29, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I hear hall is good.


I hear Hall is good too...


----------



## Tigger (Apr 29, 2016)

We had an MCI involving a prisoner transport van on the very edge of our district today. In a blizzard.

If only Nicholas Cage was there.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 29, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I hear hall is good.



You would note the only exception to the rule. Yes Hall is good, but its still in CA AND next to Oildale...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 29, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I hear hall is good.


You still have to deal with those pesky CA state protocols


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 29, 2016)

Hall is good operationally (or at least better than most of CA) but the medicine is still hindered.

Texas has no state scope and is much, much more open.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 29, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> You would note the only exception to the rule. Yes Hall is good, but its still in CA AND next to Oildale...


Heh, Oildale has its fair share of good calls!


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 29, 2016)

crew on radio: blah blah accident on x road can you send an ambulance?
Another crew: you are an ambulance

Night was just made. I wont even be mad if I get 4 hours of sleep, that was worth it.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 29, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> You would note the only exception to the rule. Yes Hall is good, but its still in CA AND next to Oildale...




And you would have have to live in Bako. (Sorry, Bru)


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 29, 2016)

Friday nights off work can be a pain in the *** when everyone you know is working. Evidently I need to meet some people who aren't in healthcare, Fire, EMS, or LE.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 30, 2016)

Friday night is a pain when I slept half the day after coming off a busy 24 yesterday, and turn around and go back in for another 24 tomorrow so my super exciting night is Sizzler with the folks and early to bed when all my (non EMS/Nursing) friends are barely started to head out lol


----------



## terrible one (Apr 30, 2016)

8 hour day of live burning and ventilation. Not bad for a Friday.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 30, 2016)

Just got home from a paid nap before end of shift. Glad my partner heard them let us go, I was out.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 30, 2016)

Ped arrest, ROSC at ED. Not how I planned to start my morning, but glad they got it.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 30, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Just got home from a paid nap before end of shift. Glad my partner heard them let us go, I was out.



EMS = Earn Money Sleeping


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 30, 2016)

Remi said:


> EMS = Earn Money Sleeping


It was glorious. Until I had to remember which way to leave from post in that first 60 second haze.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm working standby for a soccer game and got "posted" to another across town.  There's a first time for everything.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 30, 2016)

To everyone that's working today, this one is for you.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm ****ing done. Ugh I wanna go disappear for a while where I know no one


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 30, 2016)

Beer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akulahawk (May 1, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm ****ing done. Ugh I wanna go disappear for a while where I know no one


Sounds like you need to find the place opposite of "Cheers." Good luck...


----------



## Akulahawk (May 1, 2016)

Had a great couple of days so far. Not so busy that I had to rollerskate between patients doing stuff and busy enough that I didn't sit on my backside getting bored... and now off to dreamland.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 1, 2016)

Went out to sing karaoke with some old friends. It's been almost 10 years since I've been out at karaoke ... it was just as funny as I remember. Best time I've had in forever. 

Also of note: Jack Daniels Honey is delicious.


----------



## Jim37F (May 1, 2016)

http://onscenevideo.tv/willowbrook-hr-auto-vs-ped/ 

I thought I saw someone with a camera on that scene..


----------



## StCEMT (May 2, 2016)

Semester 2 final tomorrow and then back to the East Coast for a week and a half off. Then right back into things immediately after I get back. At least I should hopefully have a week of sleep.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 2, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> Had a great couple of days so far. Not so busy that I had to rollerskate between patients doing stuff and busy enough that I didn't sit on my backside getting bored... and now off to dreamland.


Make that 3 generally nice days where I wasn't too busy... and I got to be a float nurse for about 4 hours. Nice to pop in to help others with their tasks without having too much responsibility for taking over all aspects of patient care. For the medics on here, be thankful you don't have to administer soap suds enemas...


----------



## StCEMT (May 2, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> For the medics on here, be thankful you don't have to administer soap suds enemas...


When I think about going to nursing school down the road, this type of thing is one of my cons hahaha.  On the other hand, I mind it a lot less when its a small child rather than 300+lb persons c diff laced diarrhea in every crease and crevice.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 2, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> When I think about going to nursing school down the road, this type of thing is one of my cons hahaha.  On the other hand, I mind it a lot less when its a small child rather than 300+lb persons c diff laced diarrhea in every crease and crevice.


At least I'm smart enough to gown up/double glove when I administer any enemas to anyone. They can be a bit, well, messy... The last one wasn't too bad and gloves would have been OK but I'm not taking chances when the person is also very full of gas. That's a ticking poop bomb waiting to go off after priming with the enema.


----------



## redundantbassist (May 2, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> When I think about going to nursing school down the road, this type of thing is one of my cons hahaha.  On the other hand, I mind it a lot less when its a small child rather than 300+lb persons c diff laced diarrhea in every crease and crevice.


That's the reason I'm going to med school and not nursing school.


----------



## StCEMT (May 2, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> That's the reason I'm going to med school and not nursing school.


If I go nursing, I will probably go into pediatrics. I can tolerate kids better than adults.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Akulahawk (May 3, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> That's the reason I'm going to med school and not nursing school.


If your nurses aren't authorized to do disimpaction, guess what? They won't do it. Guess who then gets to?


----------



## StCEMT (May 3, 2016)

It's all you hoss.


----------



## redundantbassist (May 3, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> If your nurses aren't authorized to do disimpaction, guess what? They won't do it. Guess who then gets to?


The PA-C...


----------



## CALEMT (May 3, 2016)

So far I've put 2 units out of service today.


----------



## StCEMT (May 3, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> So far I've put 2 units out of service today.


Just go home.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 3, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> So far I've put 2 units out of service today.


I'm curious as to how?


----------



## CALEMT (May 3, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I'm curious as to how?



Well #1 the check engine light was on and was shaking while idling and at low speeds. We swapped into #2 and as soon as I got on the 10 it overheated.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 4, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> The PA-C...


They have been known to call in sick... at very inopportune times.


----------



## Tigger (May 4, 2016)

Passed the physician oral boards of my program today. Truly a top worst day I've ever had, but hopefully that'll be the worst of it...

Woof.


----------



## STXmedic (May 5, 2016)

Came within 10-15' of a mountain lion on my run today!


----------



## COmedic17 (May 5, 2016)

After a week of packing, procrastinating, rolling around on the floor because we had the not-so-great idea of moving our beds last, making 15 trips to move our stuff over, drinking wine directly out of the bottle, and losing my car keys on three separate occasions- we are finally done moving.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 5, 2016)

I've actually considered buying the too small house I live in, just because I hate moving that much.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 5, 2016)

Got paid to sit in on an ACLS class. This teaching thing is fun


----------



## STXmedic (May 5, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Got paid to sit in on an ACLS class. This teaching thing is fun


Pressing play is hard work!


----------



## Jim37F (May 5, 2016)

After May the Fourth be with you, don't go overboard celebrating Cinco de Mayo otherwise tomorrow will be Revenge of the Sixth!


----------



## CALEMT (May 5, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> After May the Fourth be with you, don't go overboard celebrating Cinco de Drinko otherwise tomorrow will be Revenge of the Sixth!



Fixed it for you.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 5, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Pressing play is hard work!


Don't forget standing writing on a clipboard too! Lol


----------



## chaz90 (May 5, 2016)

We're losing a couple promising new hires at our department to the great dysfunctional monstrosity that is DC FEMS. Damn shame too as they're both decent people and good paramedics. Oh well. Best of luck in DC!


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 5, 2016)

I bought new steel tip darts. It's really hard to find a place to play. It's all about plastic tips these days. So I find a place really close to home. Unfortunately,  the boards are outside and it's windy.  Arggghhhh


----------



## exodus (May 6, 2016)

Got my application to amazon in. Would be nice to get hired and be making 20 bucks an hour.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 6, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I bought new steel tip darts. It's really hard to find a place to play. It's all about plastic tips these days. So I find a place really close to home. Unfortunately,  the boards are outside and it's windy.  Arggghhhh


My favorite local bar has two boards for steel tips. I love it


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 6, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> My favorite local bar has two boards for steel tips. I love it




Good man.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 6, 2016)

Five and a half hours left... Blah!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (May 6, 2016)

It's raining, it's pouring....so glad I'm watching it from my living room


----------



## MonkeyArrow (May 6, 2016)

Maybe I'll start pleasing the EMS gods tonight so I can get a code tomorrow...


----------



## CALEMT (May 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> It's raining, it's pouring....so glad I'm watching it from my living room



Forget watching rain. Take the truck out mudding!


----------



## exodus (May 7, 2016)

If my kid is born on my birthday I am going to be upset.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 7, 2016)

exodus said:


> If my kid is born on my birthday I am going to be upset.


Why? That's one less birthday you have to remember each year.


----------



## redundantbassist (May 7, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Pressing play is hard work!


"I'm an ACLS instructor. I instruct students to view a video that will teach them ACLS."


----------



## EMT2015 (May 7, 2016)

Well, finally managed to catch up on all that is going on here.  Miss being on here. Have officially figured that being up for 24 hours straight and trying to take an exam doesn't exactly go hand in hand.    How's everyone doing?


----------



## StCEMT (May 7, 2016)

Remi said:


> Why? That's one less birthday you have to remember each year.


Can confirm. The ex and her dad shared a birthday, made remembering what his birthday was a million times easier.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (May 7, 2016)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Maybe I'll start pleasing the EMS gods tonight so I can get a code tomorrow...


Update: I did not get a code today.


----------



## StCEMT (May 7, 2016)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Update: I did not get a code today.


I hit my quota the other week, so I can't give mine to you.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 7, 2016)

Got my first in field ROSC today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (May 7, 2016)

ccemtp day one complete.


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 7, 2016)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Update: I did not get a code today.




Not pleasing the Gods yet?


----------



## exodus (May 8, 2016)

Starting with my new partner tomorrow.  Lets see how this goes.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 8, 2016)

Shift change at the EMS garage is always my favorite time of day. The air is cool and clean, everyone is laughing and joking around. Trucks are clean and stocked. It's always the promise of a day full of possibilities.


----------



## Jim37F (May 8, 2016)

14 calls yesterday, almost all BLS, only supply used was one c-collar....


----------



## chaz90 (May 8, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Shift change at the EMS garage is always my favorite time of day. The air is cool and clean, everyone is laughing and joking around. Trucks are clean and stocked. It's always the promise of a day full of possibilities.
> [/ATTACH]



Then you get dispatched to a SNF for "abnormal labs." All that promise for naught...


----------



## Akulahawk (May 8, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> Then you get dispatched to a SNF for "abnormal labs." All that promise for naught...


Sometimes those "abnormal labs" calls can end up with patients that are quite sick... had one a week or two ago and had to be emergently transferred out. Unfortunately I forget the specifics of the case (I've had around 100 patients since then and a few really sick patients as well) and even if I did remember, his case was too specific so for me to repeat it would quickly become a HIPAA violation anyway.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 8, 2016)

Sunrise Staging by Nathan, on Flickr

Sometimes I like being woken up early to stage for an assault.


----------



## Tigger (May 8, 2016)

Whoa damn.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 8, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Whoa damn.


I'm just gonna take that as a good reaction and say thanks! lol


----------



## Tigger (May 8, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm just gonna take that as a good reaction and say thanks! lol


What did you use to process that?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 8, 2016)

Tigger said:


> What did you use to process that?


Just a quickie process in photomatix pro 5. I really need to get a better program for my HDRs though.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 8, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Sunrise Staging by Nathan, on Flickr
> 
> Sometimes I like being woken up early to stage for an assault.


That's a good looking rig!


----------



## CALEMT (May 8, 2016)

As soon as I sit down to eat dinner we get a call... figures...


----------



## StCEMT (May 8, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> As soon as I sit down to eat dinner we get a call... figures...


It's the worst. I got settled onto my throne last week and as soon as I sat, those wretched tones went off. Such rage. Had a few meals interrupted lately as well, more than usual. I must not be pleasing the universe as this is happening quite often lately.


----------



## StCEMT (May 8, 2016)

Oh and I thought I would share this magnificent moment. Embrace the glory.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (May 9, 2016)

Ran some BLS call out of the local prison and I guess I rubbed our patient the wrong way at some point. So he decided it would be a nice "**** you" to empty his bladder all over my gurney as we pulled into the ER. I love my job.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 9, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Ran some BLS call out of the local prison and I guess I rubbed our patient the wrong way at some point. So he decided it would be a nice "**** you" to empty his bladder all over my gurney as we pulled into the ER. I love my job.


Hahahahaha! Gotta love the prison calls...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 9, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> As soon as I sit down to eat dinner we get a call... figures...


The computers in dispatch working now?


----------



## exodus (May 9, 2016)

Well.


----------



## CALEMT (May 9, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> The computers in dispatch working now?



Yeah.


----------



## 9D4 (May 9, 2016)

Long time, no post. But judging from the last two posts, one of an ambo with a check engine light and one about dispatch computers working, can I surmise not a lot has changed? Haha, I've been out of work due to health so haven't been much of a frequenter here, least not as much as I used to.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 9, 2016)

exodus said:


> Well.
> View attachment 2819


Well it is a Ford...  I'm surprised it lasted that long before an issue showed up!


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 10, 2016)

9D4 said:


> Long time, no post. But judging from the last two posts, one of an ambo with a check engine light and one about dispatch computers working, can I surmise not a lot has changed? Haha, I've been out of work due to health so haven't been much of a frequenter here, least not as much as I used to.



Welcome back.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 10, 2016)




----------



## ViolynEMT (May 10, 2016)

This is a picture I took a while back on one of my favorite hikes.


----------



## StCEMT (May 10, 2016)

As much as I love wandering from place to place right now, nothing beats those late night drives on the backroads at home. Really don't want break to end yet.


----------



## exodus (May 11, 2016)

It's Killian!


----------



## StCEMT (May 11, 2016)

exodus said:


> It's Killian!
> 
> View attachment 2822


Congrats!


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 11, 2016)

exodus said:


> It's Killian!
> 
> View attachment 2822



Precious!!!!!


----------



## chaz90 (May 11, 2016)

Congratulations Exodus and Mrs. Exodus! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 11, 2016)

Mazel Tov!!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 11, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Aprz (May 12, 2016)

exodus said:


> It's Killian!
> 
> View attachment 2822


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 12, 2016)

I cover a different area for just a couple of minutes and end up having to fly someone out.


----------



## CALEMT (May 13, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I cover a different area for just a couple of minutes and end up having to fly someone out.



That looks like Blythe.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 13, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> That looks like Blythe.


You are correct sir. The airport. Auto vs ped that pinned the ped between 2 vehicles.


----------



## Chris07 (May 13, 2016)

....and T-7 days until I take my MCAT. It appears as though one cannot ever truly feel ready to take it....but I can't wait for this to be over


----------



## Akulahawk (May 13, 2016)

Chris07 said:


> ....and T-7 days until I take my MCAT. It appears as though one cannot ever truly feel ready to take it....but I can't wait for this to be over


Well, do your best and when the day comes, take it one problem at a time or you'll let it overwhelm you and win... Dominate the MCAT you must, focus you will.


----------



## StCEMT (May 13, 2016)

I don't know if I am excited to go back and get into medic again or not. On one hand, its kinda fun....sometimes...on the other hand, free home cooked meals...


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 13, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I don't know if I am excited to go back and get into medic again or not. On one hand, its kinda fun....sometimes...on the other hand, free home cooked meals...


Where is this magical place that provides free home cooked meals?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (May 13, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Where is this magical place that provides free *home* cooked meals?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Highlighted your own answer for ya.


----------



## Gurby (May 13, 2016)

Chris07 said:


> ....and T-7 days until I take my MCAT. It appears as though one cannot ever truly feel ready to take it....but I can't wait for this to be over



T+7 days since I took mine!  Feels good man to be done with it!


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 13, 2016)

Yay! Someone brought the hungry EMT a cupcake!


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 13, 2016)

Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale.

You've had it......or you haven't. It truly is a game changer.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 13, 2016)

Remi said:


> Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale.
> 
> You've had it......or you haven't. It truly is a game changer.


I just had a bottle a few nights back. Amazing beer. Almost anything they do is great.


----------



## CALEMT (May 14, 2016)

Remi said:


> Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale.
> 
> You've had it......or you haven't. It truly is a game changer.



That just sounds good.


----------



## MrJones (May 14, 2016)

Remi said:


> Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale.
> 
> You've had it......or you haven't. It truly is a game changer.


Pro tip: Try it in a brandy snifter....


----------



## MonkeyArrow (May 14, 2016)

Everyone, don't let yourselves got complacent out there. Stay on your toes and don't get lazy, because it will come back to bite you (or not really you, but your patient). Tough to see how a medic handled an IFT today and watching the sequelae


----------



## terrible one (May 14, 2016)

Waiting for certain departments to open up for apps seems to take forever sometimes....
Oh well, opening another beer


----------



## EMT2015 (May 15, 2016)

Trying to figure out if I can go to EMS World Expo this year.....


----------



## RocketMedic (May 15, 2016)

I see Acadian is offering $15,000 bonuses for Southwest LA and Beaumont, 10k for Houston and surrounding areas, and 5K for DFW and San Antonio. Someone's both expanding and having significant retention/recruiting issues...


----------



## RocketMedic (May 15, 2016)

So I'm on Day 9 of the UMBC CCEMTP course (offered and taught by UTHealth and HCEC) and it's a good presentation, but someone really needs to reformat the course. Death by Powerpoint is a horrible way to teach anything.


----------



## Tigger (May 16, 2016)

When you get a lift from flight to go find some hypothermic hikers with their night vision on an early Friday morning and then have your paramedic school "graduation" Saturday.

Mmhm do like.


----------



## STXmedic (May 16, 2016)

14 miles in the rain- a good way to blow off some stress


----------



## Gurby (May 16, 2016)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Everyone, don't let yourselves got complacent out there. Stay on your toes and don't get lazy, because it will come back to bite you (or not really you, but your patient). Tough to see how a medic handled an IFT today and watching the sequelae



I think it has a pretty good chance of biting you too if you really screw something up.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (May 16, 2016)

Gurby said:


> I think it has a pretty good chance of biting you too if you really screw something up.


Yeah, but ultimately, the patient is going to be dead and realistically at worst, you will have you license pulled.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 17, 2016)

Hmm the Google voice to text actually isn't half bad for transcribing a narrative. Now to figure out the easiest way to get it transferred over to a chart


----------



## Akulahawk (May 17, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmm the Google voice to text actually isn't half bad for transcribing a narrative. Now to figure out the easiest way to get it transferred over to a chart


So Google voice to text won't let you copy and paste? Or is it the chart system will not allow you to do that? Either way, perhaps you are onto something that will make things a little easier and hopefully the Google voice to text system wont to hang onto previous dictation information.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2016)

I use Siri for every chart.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 17, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> So Google voice to text won't let you copy and paste? Or is it the chart system will not allow you to do that? Either way, perhaps you are onto something that will make things a little easier and hopefully the Google voice to text system wont to hang onto previous dictation information.


We use ESO, and it won't open up on an android.device because it's silverlight based. But I figured I can just dictate it in an email and.just send it to myself.


----------



## Gurby (May 17, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmm the Google voice to text actually isn't half bad for transcribing a narrative. Now to figure out the easiest way to get it transferred over to a chart



OMG, why didn't I think of this!?  Always see doctors doing it this way in the ED.  I'm definitely going to experiment with this.  Maybe dictate it on your phone, then email it to yourself, or send it to yourself via your internal company network messaging system (if you have one), copy/paste into ePCR?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 17, 2016)

Wish we could do that. The copy and paste function is disabled on the computers and I haven't been able to open email accounts on the computers.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 17, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Wish we could do that. The copy and paste function is disabled on the computers and I haven't been able to open email accounts on the computers.


The keyboard shortcuts should still work unless your division does things different. Ctrl+c for copy, Ctrl+v for paste.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 17, 2016)

Just one small word of caution: when you're dictating text to any sort of electronic device, just make sure that you proofread what you just dictated. Over the past few weeks, I have noted that there were some rather interesting mistakes in the discharge notes to patients that physicians have dictated to them… And apparently were not caught during the proofread! Right now, I am using Dragon NaturallySpeaking V. 13 and for the most part it works generally well. Every once in a while it does mistake one spoken word for another so I have to retrain it and correct it so that it will choose the correct word that I spoke. This system does learn from you as you speak and correct it.

Just remember to keep a very close watch on what was dictated so that you don't inadvertently write something in your chart that wasn't intended. Also I believe that on most of the dictated charts, there is a line that says that the chart was dictated using a version of Dragon NaturallySpeaking and there may be occasional transcription errors.


----------



## Meursault (May 17, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> Just one small word of caution: when you're dictating text to any sort of electronic device, just make sure that you proofread what you just dictated. Over the past few weeks, I have noted that there were some rather interesting mistakes in the discharge notes to patients that physicians have dictated to them… And apparently were not caught during the proofread!


My favorite is this ED note. Multitasking a little too hard there.






Serious question, though: is dictating that much faster/easier than typing?


----------



## exodus (May 18, 2016)

Got my award letter from unemployment today for my paternal bonding leave pay.  I'm only going to lose about 80 bucks a week by not working.  This is awesome.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 18, 2016)

Im eligible to promote on May 31, and it sounds like they're trying to get all my stuff done so I can promote on time


----------



## TransportJockey (May 18, 2016)

Wow I do really like The Woodlands area... And it looks like MCHD runs 911 up here


----------



## Seirende (May 19, 2016)

A friend offered to give me his old stethoscope and BP cuff that he had left over from nursing school. I figured that it'd be a cheap drugstore brand, but my current steth was damaged, so I said that I'd take it. He pulls out a Littman Cardiology III in the box with all the replacement parts.  Had my eye on that model, but it was juuuust little outside of my current budget.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 19, 2016)

Wow I think my ambulance is going to float away


----------



## Flying (May 19, 2016)

The drugs are supposed to go into the patients, not you!


----------



## Jim37F (May 19, 2016)

I'm having an attack of whakerism, thinking about buying my own bp cuff kit lol. The ones we stock in the rigs are a bit older and cheaper basic models with the two tube design...I've used the single tube design before (where the guage and the pump are all in one piece) and I've really liked those, much easier to use IMO. I don't wanna buy a cheap one that'll just break or lose calibration and give me wonky numbers, nor do I wanna pay a fortune for something simple lol Kinda like buying a steth, I want something a little nicer than the bare bones models stocked by work, but don't need a super fancy cardiology 6000 or something lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 19, 2016)

RIP Officer David Glasser.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 20, 2016)

CCEMTP passed


----------



## cruiseforever (May 20, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> CCEMTP passed



Congratulations.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 20, 2016)

I love this pad, it makes getting good shots pretty damn easy


----------



## Jim37F (May 20, 2016)

So my Mom's laptop automatically updated to Windows 10, so guess who got drafted into walking her through it including using Edge (Microsoft's replacement for Internet Explorer), downloading and using Chrome to access her email and download an attachment and opening it up in Word and.....lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 21, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> So my Mom's laptop automatically updated to Windows 10, so guess who got drafted into walking her through it including using Edge (Microsoft's replacement for Internet Explorer), downloading and using Chrome to access her email and download an attachment and opening it up in Word and.....lol




Welcome to my world.


----------



## redundantbassist (May 21, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> So my Mom's laptop automatically updated to Windows 10, so guess who got drafted into walking her through it including using Edge (Microsoft's replacement for Internet Explorer), downloading and using Chrome to access her email and download an attachment and opening it up in Word and.....lol


That sucks, the other day I caught mine 5 mins before the automatic update. I've heard that downgrading back to windows 7 or 8 really messes up your computer, and I really don't have the money to go buy a new one.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 21, 2016)

I downgraded a bunch of machines at work back to win 7 pro with no issues. 10 isn't stable for the software I use.


----------



## STXmedic (May 21, 2016)

Ketamine is like truth serum. 90 seconds in and they start singing like birds.


----------



## Jim37F (May 21, 2016)

It's not so much that we like or dislike Windows 10 vs 8 (I kinda like 10 over 8), its just Mom isn't the most computer literate person and when everything changed, names, locations, had to change default.....I had to show her how to set up AOL as her home page whenever she opened the internet lol (at the very least she didn't try to continue using IE hahaha)


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 21, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I had to show her how to set up AOL as her home page whenever she opened the internet



You mean to tell me AOL still exists?


----------



## Jim37F (May 21, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> You mean to tell me AOL still exists?


Hahahaha we may or may not (I plead the 5th here) still be using the same AOL email accounts we set up when I was still in high school ten years ago because it works well enough and simply been to lazy to go through all my various accounts to change email addresses hahaha....but thats just conjecture and hearsay


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 21, 2016)

My gig today is so much fun. I ALMOST (not)  feel guilty getting paid.


----------



## Jim37F (May 21, 2016)

My regular partner picked up an OT shift today, special even coverage for an Armed Forces Day Parade...kinda wish I joined him on that, he's posting some pretty cool stuff on Snapchat of the parade lol That and the External Tank-94 is rolling right through our service area enroute to the California Science Center so I wish I could be there to see that! Got to see the Shuttle Endeavor when it came in a couple years back


----------



## TransportJockey (May 21, 2016)

Yay AMLS instructor update... I'm actually looking forward to this new version


----------



## Chewy20 (May 22, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Ketamine is like truth serum. 90 seconds in and they start singing like birds.



We need ketamine badly. Only the Spec Ops guys have it right now.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 22, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> We need ketamine badly. Only the Spec Ops guys have it right now.


We just got it approved. Along with getting rid of morphine and valium, adding ativan, adding haldol, and adding an antibiotic (most likely rocephin). Plus a mechanical cpr device for each truck and a new vent for each truck. Now if I could convince them to get us ultrasound...


----------



## StCEMT (May 23, 2016)

I hate when people come onto a scene I am on and piss my patient off or just get them riled up in any way. Way to try to piss away the rapport I had built with the patient.


----------



## Jim37F (May 23, 2016)

Meanwhile I really love it when me and my partner take an early call yesterday morning for the off going crew 25 min before scheduled shift change  (we're allowed to do so up to 30 min prior), I was in the rig doing a checkout so I didn't have time to clock in before. And even though I wrote that in my note to the scheduler when I was able to punch in 1hr 15min after official start of shift time, I still get a message today when clocking out that my hours were being modified from 24 to 24hr 45 because of the late clock in....
Like nooo....you guys actually owe me a few min extra, not less....


----------



## StCEMT (May 23, 2016)

My reaction when chief complaint is facial numbness from her new medication (Lidocaine).






Progression when I call and I get maybe 15 words into the call to the hospital and they stop me and ask "Is this E? K see ya when you get here".


----------



## RocketMedic (May 23, 2016)

What kind of vents are you getting, and can you shoot me some logic for the ABX? We're thinking that way ourselves.


----------



## CALEMT (May 23, 2016)

10 mile mountain bike ride today, 11 mile ride last week and 13 miles the previous week. When does the downhill bike park open up again?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 23, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> 10 mile mountain bike ride today, 11 mile ride last week and 13 miles the previous week. When does the downhill bike park open up again?


When you become a man


----------



## CALEMT (May 23, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> When you become a man



Says the guy who can't ride the bumper cars at theme parks AND drives the compensator 9,000.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 23, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Says the guy who can't ride the bumper cars at theme parks AND drives the compensator 9,000.


It's not all theme parks... Just some. They are scary


----------



## CALEMT (May 23, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> It's not all theme parks... Just some. They are scary



I'll hold your hand next time...


----------



## TransportJockey (May 24, 2016)

I have never been told that a patient was too unstable to go to a hospice.facility in the hospital, but was fine to transport 4 hours to their.home hospice before


----------



## TransportJockey (May 24, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> What kind of vents are you getting, and can you shoot me some logic for the ABX? We're thinking that way ourselves.


I'll get back to you on the vents, I can't remember the brand or model, but they'll do most modes plus cpap. I don't think they'll do bipap though. 
And abx for our sepsis protocols and for certain invasive skills they wanna implement, similar to Pecos. There's also talk of abx for severe open trauma that comes from offshore (eg open fx from a surfing accident)


----------



## TransportJockey (May 24, 2016)

@RocketMedic looks like the AHP3000 ventilator is what we are gonna go with


----------



## STXmedic (May 24, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> @RocketMedic looks like the AHP3000 ventilator is what we are gonna go with


I'm sorry...

We trialed that one a while back- I was not impressed. In all fairness, it was being compared against the Zoll (formerly Impact) AEV, which I thought was excellent.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 24, 2016)

We are hoping it might work for us, 911, not cct. Primarily to reduce manpower needed for.critical patients. It doesn't look bad, and much beter than our autovents we currently have one of.


----------



## STXmedic (May 24, 2016)

That's fair. The AEV is probably overkill for most of our needs, but we're not putting it on every unit either.


----------



## COmedic17 (May 24, 2016)

What sucks more then going through a separation/break up? Figuring out whose belongings are whose.... Blahhhhh.


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 24, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> What sucks more then going through a separation/break up? Figuring out whose belongings are whose.... Blahhhhh.




Yup. I'm with you on that.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 24, 2016)

Always fun running into people from here. Saw @RocketMedic at local hospital lol


----------



## Jim37F (May 24, 2016)

Ran into one of my old supervisors from an old company that had gone out of business today at the hospital, she was the one that actually hired me on for my first 911 job and was in charge of scheduling and the like, now she's apparently working as the EMT on a 1-1 Basic-Medic IFT car at the very first company I worked for (the one I left for that 911 job years ago ha)


----------



## CALEMT (May 26, 2016)

Got off an hour and a half late today and I ain't even mad. Wanna know why? Cause I slept all damn night. That's why.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 26, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Always fun running into people from here. Saw @RocketMedic at local hospital lol


I saw you but your beard is too magnificent for human eyes.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 26, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> I saw you but your beard is too magnificent for human eyes.


Damn right it is. I love the no facial hair restrictions


----------



## Jim37F (May 26, 2016)

Whew, had a meeting with my background investigator from LA, 3 1/2 hours going over documents, what references said, stuff they still need from me, oh and line by line down not just my application but my follow on personal history questionnaire AND my background from Glendale, any and all slight discrepancies between them, and going over eval reports from Glendale, why I was let go, about my jailbird ex and our slightly convoluted on-again-off-again history....blarg


----------



## StCEMT (May 27, 2016)

Arrived at hospital to pick pt up. Partner pushes release lever and jams thumb against stair chair and goes "it's gonna be this kinda day isn't it?"....proceeds to pull stretcher out and watch as it falls because the latch slid right over the hook. It was beautiful.


----------



## EMT2015 (May 29, 2016)

ugh can't fine the motivation to start packing.....still need to find a place too.  Why must this be so difficult???!!! I hate being an adult.


----------



## Meursault (May 29, 2016)

Phone calls that should never happen:
"Hi, it's Meursault on... well, I was about to say P-30, but we just saw P-30 pass us, so... uh..."


----------



## Akulahawk (May 30, 2016)

Well, I was hoping that the last hour or two of my shift would be reasonably decent... alas, no. I handed off 3 relatively sick people. They weren't horrifically sick, but I spent my last 70 minutes or so running from room to room and attempting to do charting and the like (including 2 trips to the CT scanner) before clocking out for the night. Very busy...at least I'm now home and off to bed in a few minutes.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 30, 2016)

Standing over a mortar launcher thinking it can't hurt does not end well


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 30, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Standing over a mortar launcher thinking it can't hurt does not end well


Dead!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (May 30, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Standing over a mortar launcher thinking it can't hurt does not end well


......?? Yeah no...hope your talking about a fireworks mortar?....I've heard all sorts of horror stories of guys dropping 60, 80, and 120mm mortar rounds and instead of dropping their hands away from the tube go to twist away and in the process bring one hand/arm over the tube....not pretty


----------



## TransportJockey (May 30, 2016)

Sorry fireworks mortar. One of the larger ones, but still fireworks.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 30, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Sorry fireworks mortar. One of the larger ones, but still fireworks.



Sounds like you had an eventful weekend.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 30, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Sounds like you had an eventful weekend.


12 hour OT/call-in shift... started off with a drowning code, then a CP poss AAA, then another drowning code, then the mortar, then an unresponsive (drunk), and then a major MVC. My partner said he never wants to work with me again lol


----------



## CANMAN (May 30, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Standing over a mortar launcher thinking it can't hurt does not end well


----------



## StCEMT (May 31, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Standing over a mortar launcher thinking it can't hurt does not end well


Well that would be entirely true...until it goes boom.


----------



## arny81991 (May 31, 2016)

How often do you guys respond to firework calls in the summer?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 31, 2016)

I've never had a lot of them, bit i have a feeling this summer we will get a lot


----------



## Tigger (May 31, 2016)

arny81991 said:


> How often do you guys respond to firework calls in the summer?


Not often. Most of our summer fun calls seems to powersports related. Even with gear it's amazing the severity of injuries that occur. 

Had a dude last week who rolled a side by side at slow speed, still resulted in a gnarly open radius fracture. ATVs + fireworks, now we gotta party.


----------



## StCEMT (May 31, 2016)

Had a training officer tell a story of an accident he was in for our spinal trauma lessons. C5 teardrop fracture I think it was called....insanely high chance of paralysis and all this other ****ty stuff, and was the lucky small minority and is walking and doing the job when he was told he'd likely not walk again. Really cool lesson for sure.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 1, 2016)

oooooh Stand by shift for the Zac Brown band Concert on Sunday, think I'll get paid to attend ...........and I'm already working on Sunday -_- Hmm....there is the UFC standyby on saturday, maybe I'll call dispatch tomorrow to see if it's still available


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 2, 2016)

Leaving the house now....for....my first born's High School Graduation!! How the years have flown by!! Yowsers....I am old! LOL


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 2, 2016)

Called the place I want to apply back home and they want me to keep in touch and let them know once I am back in VA to stop by and when I graduate and am ready to apply. I might actually be bringing my mom and her best friend patients in about a year hahaha.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 2, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> Leaving the house now....for....my first born's High School Graduation!! How the years have flown by!! Yowsers....I am old! LOL


I'm seeing a few people I graduated high school with kids of their own graduating this year. I'm like, "Slow down. I haven't even popped out my first yet."


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 2, 2016)

Well...I'm officially a new resident of Texas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 2, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Well...I'm officially a new resident of Texas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome man! You got in up there?


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 2, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Came within 10-15' of a mountain lion on my run today!



That's cool, but be glad it wasn't a chupacabra. They are running rampant this year.


----------



## exodus (Jun 3, 2016)

First day back to work today. I was hoping for a 24, but Mr. @CALEMT stole the partnerless shift


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm sure you've seen the video and articles about the giant gator crossing the golf course.

http://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2016/06/01/giant-alligator-golf-course-clip-newday.cnn

This is about ten miles from my office.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 3, 2016)

exodus said:


> First day back to work today. I was hoping for a 24, but Mr. @CALEMT stole the partnerless shift



Don't hate. Mans gotta make a livin.


----------



## exodus (Jun 3, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Don't hate. Mans gotta make a livin.



I'm hoping they'll let me pull a 36 and a 24 next week on my night half.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 3, 2016)

exodus said:


> I'm hoping they'll let me pull a 36 and a 24 next week on my night half.



Are you still 405?


----------



## exodus (Jun 3, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Are you still 405?



Yeah, I'm 102 today though, then start my normal shift again on Sunday.


----------



## Gurby (Jun 3, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> I'm sure you've seen the video and articles about the giant gator crossing the golf course.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2016/06/01/giant-alligator-golf-course-clip-newday.cnn
> 
> This is about ten miles from my office.



That's unreal!  Maybe it's the perspective, or maybe I've just never seen a gator in this context, but wow that's a big animal!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 3, 2016)

This made me giggle. I like Canada sometimes


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 3, 2016)

What's this? Only 1 open shift today? Awesome, we may *not* actually be run into the ground today....(now that I've said that our area is just gonna blow up with twice the normal amount of calls isn't it?)


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 3, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> What's this? Only 1 open shift today? Awesome, we may *not* actually be run into the ground today....(now that I've said that our area is just gonna blow up with twice the normal amount of calls isn't it?)




Yup.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 3, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Yup.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 3, 2016)

This is the "other" job. I've spent the last 2 hours tweaking the PA for our local ball team, the Savannah Bananas.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 3, 2016)

Gurby said:


> but wow that's a big animal


Yeah, it's probably the largest one around. Most are between 6-10 feet. The babies are cute, but where there's a baby, there's a mama watching.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 4, 2016)

I just found out that yet another friend has passed away. Another friend is currently in hospice. This is getting to be just a little too much. That makes too many friends dying in the last couple of years.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 4, 2016)

At least I get to rest some today. Tomorrow, not so much....


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 4, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> What's this? Only 1 open shift today? Awesome, we may *not* actually be run into the ground today....(now that I've said that our area is just gonna blow up with twice the normal amount of calls isn't it?)





ViolynEMT said:


> Yup.


Actually pretty decent day...7 transports, maybe one or two "dry runs" on top of that, some post move ups but not bad at all. Got to watch pretty much all of Thor Dark World on my Kindle.....went to bed at 10, woke up at 11:30 for a call, got back into station about an hour later, slept till 4am got a move up, spent half hour at the other station, came back, ran our last call at 6am got back in just before shift change so no, not too bad at all. There was enough coverage that we actually had a day car available for our area they were treating as the third unit out of our station (normally only 2 24hr units) so that really helped take a lot of pressure off for calls and moveups....be nice if we can continue that next shift tomorrow but we'll see lol



ViolynEMT said:


> I just found out that yet another friend has passed away. Another friend is currently in hospice. This is getting to be just a little too much. That makes too many friends dying in the last couple of years.


Damn, so sorry to hear, can't imagine how tough that is for you


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 4, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Actually pretty decent day...7 transports, maybe one or two "dry runs" on top of that, some post move ups but not bad at all. Got to watch pretty much all of Thor Dark World on my Kindle.....went to bed at 10, woke up at 11:30 for a call, got back into station about an hour later, slept till 4am got a move up, spent half hour at the other station, came back, ran our last call at 6am got back in just before shift change so no, not too bad at all. There was enough coverage that we actually had a day car available for our area they were treating as the third unit out of our station (normally only 2 24hr units) so that really helped take a lot of pressure off for calls and moveups....be nice if we can continue that next shift tomorrow but we'll see lol



Felony Friday sure lived up to its name last night for me. 6 calls 2 transports. All my calls either involved PD or alcohol.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 4, 2016)

Only a couple calls involving Sheriff's Dept yesterday, and both were suspected drug users ha. One guy passing out unconscious at a Metro rail station after they saw him acting erratically....dude woke up in the rig as we were backing into the ER (we didn't give him any Narcan or anything either) and was fully A&Ox4 and was signing out AMA from the hospital before I was even done with paperwork.....though he was nice enough to sign my form and give me something to put in address and phone number sections first lol

Second guy was just a meth user tweaking out at midnight last night that Sheriff's literally told us they didn't want to deal with hauling him to jail so we took him for "Behavioral/Agitated, borderline ALOC" I think the medics put on the run form....It was somewhat funny while us and the Squadies were loading this guy up, a call for a vehicle fire came out nearby, before the dispatcher even finished reading the cross streets the Engine was like "Bye" and disappeared....and so did the Deputies going to the same fire since it actually came out on their radio just before fire's radio ha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 5, 2016)

Really fire? You triage a patient as an immediate red tag but the patient is AOx4, GCS 15, with no complaint at all based solely on mechanism and also backboard him and then throw a pissy fit when I call you an idiot and triage him correctly. 

7 patient TC with moderate damage. All patients are either minor or delayed for injuries but somehow they decide that there are 4 immediate and call in 2 air ships.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 5, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Really fire? You triage a patient as an immediate red tag but the patient is AOx4, GCS 15, with no complaint at all based solely on mechanism and also backboard him and then throw a pissy fit when I call you an idiot and triage him correctly.
> 
> 7 patient TC with moderate damage. All patients are either minor or delayed for injuries but somehow they decide that there are 4 immediate and call in 2 air ships.


Maybe they're START triage aficionados. If you find yourself a fender bender bus accident with 10 people panicking and hyperventilating >30, you suddenly have a large group of "red tag" patients via those rules. Gotta love it!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 5, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Really fire? You triage a patient as an immediate red tag but the patient is AOx4, GCS 15, with no complaint at all based solely on mechanism and also backboard him and then throw a pissy fit when I call you an idiot and triage him correctly.
> 
> 7 patient TC with moderate damage. All patients are either minor or delayed for injuries but somehow they decide that there are 4 immediate and call in 2 air ships.


Whoa will you look at that mechanism. They must have performed the poke the spine test


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 5, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> Maybe they're START triage aficionados. If you find yourself a fender bender bus accident with 10 people panicking and hyperventilating >30, you suddenly have a large group of "red tag" patients via those rules. Gotta love it!


That's the thing my partner and I were the ones who did the initial triage. Assessed everyone and labeled everyone either minor or delayed. As we went back to the unit to get more equipment fire decided to change all the tags and call in the airships.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 5, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> That's the thing my partner and I were the ones who did the initial triage. Assessed everyone and labeled everyone either minor or delayed. As we went back to the unit to get more equipment fire decided to change all the tags and call in the airships.



TC down in Mecca?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 5, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> TC down in Mecca?


Correct. We were on another TC and just had the airship take off. No time to clean up our unit, the next closest responding unit was in Hemet


----------



## Gurby (Jun 5, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Whoa will you look at that mechanism. They must have performed the poke the spine test



In case anyone hasn't seen these....


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 5, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Correct. We were on another TC and just had the airship take off. No time to clean up our unit, the next closest responding unit was in Hemet



Damn level 0... Lol figures a MCI would drop when there's no units.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 5, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Damn level 0... Lol figures a MCI would drop when there's no units.


I took 3 of the "immediates". 432 took 2 "immediates". And I think we got mutual aid from Indio who took the last 2.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 5, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I took 3 of the "immediates". 432 took 2 "immediates". And I think we got mutual aid from Indio who took the last 2.



Desert or JFK?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 5, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Desert or JFK?


The 5 "immediates" went to desert. I heard from the MICN medcom that the other 2 went to EMC


----------



## EMT2015 (Jun 5, 2016)

Well been awhile since I've been on here and have had some major life changes.
1: Officially quit the coffee shop gig.
2: Finally moved out of the parents house
3: will be getting another job working as an EMT at a local theme park.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 6, 2016)

And we have Tropical Storm Colin. It's been raining all night, but thankfully, we haven't had to open any shelters. The worst should stay north of us.

HAPPY MONDAY!!


----------



## exodus (Jun 6, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> And we have Tropical Storm Colin. It's been raining all night, but thankfully, we haven't had to open any shelters. The worst should stay north of us.
> 
> HAPPY MONDAY!!


Deployment maybe?  I'm hoping. I need the money!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 6, 2016)

It's raining like crazy here. We've got a chunk of it too


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 6, 2016)

exodus said:


> Deployment maybe?  I'm hoping. I need the money!


Is this your month on for rotation? I'm on every single month because we have a shortage of medics in general and an even bigger shortage of ERT medics


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 6, 2016)

Lots of sun and 115 degrees here. Rain sounds good to me.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 6, 2016)

The beef I'm cooking for dinner came out of the package bloodied than my stabbing patient this morning.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jun 6, 2016)

So I started at this new service and everyone was telling me how much violent crime there is and how they get run into the ground. After a couple weeks I wasn't buying it, just a little busier than what I was used to. Then I do my first cric and 2 decompressions within a couple days of each other. So happy to be home day drinking finally


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 7, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> So I started at this new service and everyone was telling me how much violent crime there is and how they get run into the ground. After a couple weeks I wasn't buying it, just a little busier than what I was used to. Then I do my first cric and 2 decompressions within a couple days of each other. So happy to be home day drinking finally



I want details! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jun 7, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I want details!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
PM sent


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 7, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Welcome man! You got in up there?


Yessir. Started the academy last Friday. Definitely happy to be here. Unless something really changes I'll definitely be spending my career here.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 7, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Yessir. Started the academy last Friday. Definitely happy to be here. Unless something really changes I'll definitely be spending my career here.


Welcome back! Bet you can't wait to get back out on a box!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 7, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Welcome back! Bet you can't wait to get back out on a box!


I can't wait. A little daunting though to take 10 months off then come back to a system with protocols like ours and such high standards. I know we're all under the microscope for a long while. The 100% peer review of charts is intimidating but I'm sure I will learn a ton.


----------



## cryptometaphor (Jun 7, 2016)

I heard Acadian in central Texas is killing off its 24 hour shifts in favor of 12 hour shifts. Is that true?
If so, does that mean they're going to do layoffs and close stations? 
Did they lose a contract? What's the scoop?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 7, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Yessir. Started the academy last Friday. Definitely happy to be here. Unless something really changes I'll definitely be spending my career here.


Well just let me know if you head my way. Cynthia wants to visit Austin sometime so maybe we will see about grabbing a drink.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 7, 2016)

cryptometaphor said:


> I heard Acadian in central Texas is killing off its 24 hour shifts in favor of 12 hour shifts. Is that true?
> If so, does that mean they're going to do layoffs and close stations?
> Did they lose a contract? What's the scoop?


24 hour shifts in busy systems are shown to be unsafe. I bet that plays a big part. To maintain the same trucks, they'll actually probably need to hire


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 7, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I can't wait. A little daunting though to take 10 months off then come back to a system with protocols like ours and such high standards. I know we're all under the microscope for a long while. The 100% peer review of charts is intimidating but I'm sure I will learn a ton.



ATC or WilCo?

In other news, Acadian has eaten ETMC-Pasadena.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 8, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> ATC or WilCo?
> 
> In other news, Acadian has eaten ETMC-Pasadena.


The better one. 

And I heard that. Cuts a little into CLEMCs 911 area, cause ypu know they're not going to let them run So Pasadena calls anymore. They'll hace a Webster truck grab it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 8, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> The better one.
> 
> And I heard that. Cuts a little into CLEMCs 911 area, cause ypu know they're not going to let them run So Pasadena calls anymore. They'll hace a Webster truck grab it.



You say that like Acadian will staff it and have trucks available lol. Bring on the 1-hour responses!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 8, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> You say that like Acadian will staff it and have trucks available lol. Bring on the 1-hour responses!


How do you think they run Webster? They just will stop thei dispatch from sending mutual aid


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 8, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> How do you think they run Webster? They just will stop thei dispatch from sending mutual aid



Nothing like rolling emergent from Katy to Webster for dyspnea lol.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 9, 2016)

Almost got to do my first RSI since medic school a year ago.  Initially gcs of 3.  By the time I got all the meds drawn up and set up to go he was starting to talk to us and by the time I finished my reassessment he was gcs of 14.  Just a little confused.   Grumble grumble grumble...  I was really excited.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 9, 2016)

Picked up a new toy today... a Kenwood TS-480SAT. It's an HF rig that can transmit all HF HAM bands and also on 6M. I was looking at an ICOM unit as well but found that I prefer being able to directly enter frequencies, so the Kenwood is what I went with. I powered it up this evening and I've got a little ways to go before it's 100% ready to get up on the air but just connecting some coax cable that was lying on the floor and not connected to antennas, I was able to hear the time clock on 15 MHz. I start my 4 day work week in just a few hours more and likely won't be able to get my antenna tuner properly situated and powered until mid-day Monday. Given that my previous radio worked reasonably well with this setup, I expect at least equal results with my new radio. New radio has an internal tuner but it's a bit limited but the external unit seems to be able to tune darned near anything...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm back at my old school renewing my CPR cert. Nothing like a blast from the past.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 9, 2016)

All I want are some peanut butter bars from the snack room and no calls are coming in.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 9, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm back at my old school renewing my CPR cert. Nothing like a blast from the past.



A proctor didn't show up at my old school for the CPR cert,  so they asked me to step in. So much fun to be on the other side of things.


----------



## cryptometaphor (Jun 9, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> ATC or WilCo?
> 
> In other news, Acadian has eaten ETMC-Pasadena.



I also just heard last week that Austin Travis County has lost 20 people in one month...whoa.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 9, 2016)

cryptometaphor said:


> I also just heard last week that Austin Travis County has lost 20 people in one month...whoa.


Doesnt surprise me.


----------



## Gurby (Jun 9, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Almost got to do my first RSI since medic school a year ago.  Initially gcs of 3.  By the time I got all the meds drawn up and set up to go he was starting to talk to us and by the time I finished my reassessment he was gcs of 14.  Just a little confused.   Grumble grumble grumble...  I was really excited.



Is it really RSI if their GCS is 3 to begin with?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 9, 2016)

He was still breathing.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 9, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> He was still breathing.


And with an unknown ingestion that took him form fine to gcs of 3 I didn't trust his airway.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 9, 2016)

cryptometaphor said:


> I also just heard last week that Austin Travis County has lost 20 people in one month...whoa.



Well, it could be the low pay relative to work and cost of living, the asinine staffing policies that hold good people back or having to swim in the seas of Kool-Aid...


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 9, 2016)

@Chewy20 You still hanging out there?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 10, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> Well, it could be the low pay relative to work and cost of living, the asinine staffing policies that hold good people back or having to swim in the seas of Kool-Aid...



They start EMTs higher than most places start Paramedics at. A starting salary in the low 40s for a job that requires less than 200 hours to obtain the required certification is hardly low pay. With their step increases it doesn't take super long to get into the 50s and even 60s as an EMT. Plus housing is far from unaffordable unless you want to live in downtown Austin. Their schedules are changing as well. Yea it's busy but 24 hour shifts are going by the wayside in favor of 12 hour shifts for the busy stations. They don't work any more hours than anyone else in EMS and many from other agencies have to work extra hours to make what they make as a base salary.

I don't work there so I've got nothing invested in the conversation and frankly I don't care but it's not right to spread false information just because you don't agree with the way they higher people into their agency.

That's not to say that they don't have their issues, every agency does, but they're actively working to fix their problems and better the system. It's not like the problems are going unrecognized or there's no action or plan to fix them. Some things you just can't fix overnight.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 10, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> They start EMTs higher than most places start Paramedics at. A starting salary in the low 40s for a job that requires less than 200 hours to obtain the required certification is hardly low pay. With their step increases it doesn't take super long to get into the 50s and even 60s as an EMT. Plus housing is far from unaffordable unless you want to live in downtown Austin. Their schedules are changing as well. Yea it's busy but 24 hour shifts are going by the wayside in favor of 12 hour shifts for the busy stations. They don't work any more hours than anyone else in EMS and many from other agencies have to work extra hours to make what they make as a base salary.
> 
> I don't work there so I've got nothing invested in the conversation and frankly I don't care but it's not right to spread false information just because you don't agree with the way they higher people into their agency.
> 
> That's not to say that they don't have their issues, every agency does, but they're actively working to fix their problems and better the system. It's not like the problems are going unrecognized or there's no action or plan to fix them. Some things you just can't fix overnight.



Except that this problem set has been recurring for the better part of a decade now, with no improvement.


----------



## MrJones (Jun 10, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> He was still breathing.





FireWA1 said:


> And with an unknown ingestion that took him form fine to gcs of 3 I didn't trust his airway.



Fair enough. But did he have a gag reflex? Trismus? Some other issue that would prevent you from simply performing an intubation?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 10, 2016)

You know you're a Southern California native when a 5.2 earthquake hits at 1am and you're laying there in bed thinking to yourself "this is a good one, but not the big one" and roll over to try to fall back asleep.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 10, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> You know you're a Southern California native when a 5.2 earthquake hits at 1am and you're laying there in bed thinking to yourself "this is a good one, but not the big one" and roll over to try to fall back asleep.


You know you've become a Southern Californian when you sleep through anything less than a 5.6 and awaken instantly knowing what to do and how big it'll be if it's >5.6....


----------



## exodus (Jun 10, 2016)

I slept through the earthquake last night.... Not sure how.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 10, 2016)

MrJones said:


> Fair enough. But did he have a gag reflex? Trismus? Some other issue that would prevent you from simply performing an intubation?


Positive gag reflex tested with my trusty tongue depressor.  It would been simpler if he didn't have one.  And every so often he would flail around.  But no one could ever get him to do any motor response (besides gag). So maybe he was a gcs of 4 (1/1/2).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 10, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> Except that this problem set has been recurring for the better part of a decade now, with no improvement.


True, but it's not an isolated problem to them. It's nationwide. You can't blame one agency for a systemic problem with the industry. It's fair to say that a department without massive turnover and staffing issues is far less common than one without those two problems. I'll say it again, you can hate on ATCEMS all you want but at the end of the day its a far better system to work at as an EMT than the vast majority of systems around the nation. Even as a medic you're not going to be stuck in an EMT spot for long. Six months to a year is what I've heard but I don't have a credible source on that. So you're getting better pay than 95% of EMS personnel out there, far better benefits and retirement, an outlined promotional ladder, stations (yea it's busy so maybe you don't see them all that much but you do have a station)...I don't see how they're some big giant monster. 

At the end of the day why do you even care so much?  I heard you don't even work in EMS anymore.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 10, 2016)

He actually works for a local 911 system nearby me.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 10, 2016)

Looks like I'm going to be a regular proctor at my old school.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 10, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> He actually works for a local 911 system nearby me.




I am but a day laborer in a local plant...


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 10, 2016)

As far as why I care, I really think that ATC is a broken system that claims credit and accolades that are unwarranted. Their medicine ducks. Their staffing is terrible. Their elitism is silly. It makes me dislike them.


----------



## Woodtownemt (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello everyone, just came across an article about LAFD opening up its on bureau; LAFD EMS. Any thoughts or concerns lol. Not sure if this was worthy of its own thread just yet.
http://www.emsworld.com/article/12219586/lafd-elevates-ems-to-bureau-status


----------



## olaf1988 (Jun 11, 2016)

Woodtownemt said:


> Hello everyone, just came across an article about LAFD opening up its on bureau; LAFD EMS. Any thoughts or concerns lol. Not sure if this was worthy of its own thread just yet.
> http://www.emsworld.com/article/12219586/lafd-elevates-ems-to-bureau-status



I don't see this changing anything.... This isn't going to change the way they run calls- it just restructures the command structure for EMS. From what I've seen the LAFD culture is still that being on the ambulance is a punishment, or something to tough out until they can get back on the engine. I don't think making a separate bureau to manage EMS is going to change the culture in the department.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 11, 2016)

Of course I washed the car today....


----------



## exodus (Jun 12, 2016)

Ugh, being sick isn't good especially when your newborn had a new rash on the first day you were due back >.<


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 12, 2016)

cryptometaphor said:


> I heard Acadian in central Texas is killing off its 24 hour shifts in favor of 12 hour shifts. Is that true?
> If so, does that mean they're going to do layoffs and close stations?
> Did they lose a contract? What's the scoop?



It's normal for them to convert 24s to 12s after they reach a certain UHU so that a 24 hour crew isn't being run in the ground. It will require hiring some more folks to fully staff it out. As far as I know no contracts were lost and We've never laid people off.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 12, 2016)

PHTLS refresher. Aka: death by PowerPoint.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 12, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> As far as why I care, I really think that ATC is a broken system that claims credit and accolades that are unwarranted. Their medicine ducks. Their staffing is terrible. Their elitism is silly. It makes me dislike them.



Again, you're pointing out issues that aren't isolated ones. 

It sounds like someone applied and didn't get a job or some situation along those lines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMT2015 (Jun 12, 2016)

WHY????  That's all i have to ask.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 12, 2016)

shfd739 said:


> It's normal for them to convert 24s to 12s after they reach a certain UHU so that a 24 hour crew isn't being run in the ground. It will require hiring some more folks to fully staff it out. As far as I know no contracts were lost and We've never laid people off.





Handsome Robb said:


> Again, you're pointing out issues that aren't isolated ones.
> 
> It sounds like someone applied and didn't get a job or some situation along those lines.
> 
> ...


na bro i left ems.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 12, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> PHTLS refresher. Aka: death by PowerPoint.


Death by boring, old, outdated protocols.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 13, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> WHY????  That's all i have to ask.


Daesh has decided to give us a glimpse into their worldview and what their answer to the equality question is ando how they rule their people


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 14, 2016)

Has anyone ever had an ER set up a transfer for an ambulatory patient to be transported via ambulance to a homeless shelter? That just happened. Luckily, the transport was cancelled when the higher ups were made aware of the situation.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 14, 2016)

Also, I just noticed I haven't posted in over a year. I guess I've been lurking way too long.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 14, 2016)

Remi said:


> Death by boring, old, outdated protocols.



Honestly, it wasn't as outdated as the last ACLS refresher I took.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jun 14, 2016)

Addrobo said:


> Has anyone ever had an ER set up a transfer for an ambulatory patient to be transported via ambulance to a homeless shelter? That just happened. Luckily, the transport was cancelled when the higher ups were made aware of the situation.



Never did that. The ER I work at now has an account with one of the local cab companies. 

We did show up to transport a homeless guy one night from an ER who had given the ER/Dispatch the address to where he was staying. I had worked in the area a long time and was pretty sure there were no residential, SNFs, or shelters on that street. When I looked up the address it turned out to be an out of business fast food restaurant. Transport cancelled.


----------



## Gurby (Jun 14, 2016)

Addrobo said:


> Has anyone ever had an ER set up a transfer for an ambulatory patient to be transported via ambulance to a homeless shelter? That just happened. Luckily, the transport was cancelled when the higher ups were made aware of the situation.



BLS crew at my company once picked a homeless guy up from his car... Brought him to the hospital so he could get his meds refilled, then brought him back to his car... "gas costs money, ambulance is free"...

I'm all for helping the community, and if somebody is unable to comply with prescribed meds that's an issue that should be addressed.... But I dunno...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 14, 2016)

That would not fly. Hell, my protocols state that I can refuse to transport if their only complaint is that they want a med refill


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 14, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> That would not fly. Hell, my protocols state that I can refuse to transport if their only complaint is that they want a med refill


That situation sounds like an ultimate lose/lose. Either way it doesn't work well for the patient. A taxi voucher program would be appropriate for that scenario as it doesn't do any good if they don't have the money to move the car but need their mess to stay relatively healthy.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 14, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> That situation sounds like an ultimate lose/lose. Either way it doesn't work well for the patient. A taxi voucher program would be appropriate for that scenario as it doesn't do any good if they don't have the money to move the car but need their mess to stay relatively healthy.


Most of our urban outdoorsman camp out within six blocks of the hospital on the beach. Or they are at the Salvation Army, which has a shuttle to get them to the hospital. The ones who call are the ones with an opioid addiction and want transport off island to another ED, for the most part, because that hospital hadn't seen them as often. We don't transport off island at all if we are an island 911 truck


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 14, 2016)

Two mass shootings in three days. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jun 15, 2016)

Me, walking down the hall in the hospital with a  to-go lunch container.
Lady, "Excuse me sir? Do you?....Oh, never mind... You're just an ambulance driver."
Me, "Yeah I am, sorry."


----------



## terrible one (Jun 15, 2016)

Lol ambo driver


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 15, 2016)

My friend that was in hospice passed away a few hours ago. It's really sad,  but he suffered for months and I'm glad the pain and suffering is over for him. It's tough for those left behind,  but I'm happy that he's at peace now.


----------



## exodus (Jun 16, 2016)

A few days ago, one of our former co-workers shared a video of the pilot episode of the 2nd season of On Duty: xxxxx, It looks pretty cool and I like how it's filmed documentary style and not reality style. I look forward to see the broadcast of it!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2016)

exodus said:


> A few days ago, one of our former co-workers shared a video of the pilot episode of the 2nd season of On Duty: xxxxx, It looks pretty cool and I like how it's filmed documentary style and not reality style. I look forward to see the broadcast of it!


I wasn't a fan of their coachella fest segment. "Here is coachella fest with over 100,000 people. AMR handles all the medical stuff. We have put out a couple of trash can fires tho"


----------



## exodus (Jun 16, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I wasn't a fan of their coachella fest segment. "Here is coachella fest with over 100,000 people. AMR handles all the medical stuff. We have put out a couple of trash can fires tho"



I'm surprised that they even mentioned AMR there to be honest lol.  When they did the Santa Barbara season, they didn't even mention the ambulance companies doing the transport.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jun 16, 2016)

terrible one said:


> Lol ambo driver


I have no problem being called an ambulance driver. Driving the rig is one of the most enjoyable parts of my job IMO.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 16, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> I have no problem being called an ambulance driver. Driving the rig is one of the most enjoyable parts of my job IMO.


Less paperwork too


----------



## exodus (Jun 16, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> I have no problem being called an ambulance driver. Driving the rig is one of the most enjoyable parts of my job IMO.


 It is also literally one of our primary responsibilities as a basic on a 911 rig.  Would you rather be called ambulance operator? It is the same exact thing.


----------



## Gurby (Jun 16, 2016)

exodus said:


> It is also literally one of our primary responsibilities as a basic on a 911 rig.  Would you rather be called ambulance operator? It is the same exact thing.



Bringing people to the hospital is the most important intervention ALS does too, 90% of the time.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jun 17, 2016)

Ran on one of our frequent fliers today, always calls for ******** and gets discharged after a few hours. Today she called for the usual chest pain, but was altered, in a rapid a-fib 180-200bpm, pressure in the 60s. Cardioverted 4 times and she finally converted at 200J to a sinus rhythm in the 80s, pressures came up, and all her symptoms resolved. Frequent fliers be making me work too hard.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 17, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Ran on one of our frequent fliers today, always calls for ******** and gets discharged after a few hours. Today she called for the usual chest pain, but was altered, in a rapid a-fib 180-200bpm, pressure in the 60s. Cardioverted 4 times and she finally converted at 200J to a sinus rhythm in the 80s, pressures came up, and all her symptoms resolved. Frequent fliers be making me work too hard.


Meanwhile, just a few miles south... Between the three units in house we only ran three calls all shift.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 17, 2016)

Keep it classy people


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 17, 2016)

So my partner made a meme that he put on Facebook that GhettoMedics shared


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 17, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Keep it classy people



What an epic way to get fired.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> What an epic way to get fired.


No knives next time we work together


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 18, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> No knives next time we work together



We'll bring 6 shooters and settle our differences like men with a duel instead.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> We'll bring 6 shooters and settle our differences like men with a duel instead.


Or just being the 2 rocket launchers that were found in gang members houses in the dirty during the recent raids


----------



## exodus (Jun 18, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Or just being the 2 rocket launchers that were found in gang members houses in the dirty during the recent raids



Ya'know, everyone else on here probably thinks you're joking... Nope


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 18, 2016)

haha wow


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2016)

exodus said:


> Ya'know, everyone else on here probably thinks you're joking... Nope


Brings drive by shootings to a whole new level


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 18, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> haha wow



Thats the dirty for ya.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2016)

Ugh I hate being the patient. Kidney stones are legit painful.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 18, 2016)

Here comes the Toradol.

(I passed a kidney stone on a flight from Minneapolis to New York. Was one of the worst airplane flights in history.).


----------



## redundantbassist (Jun 18, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> (I passed a kidney stone on a flight from Minneapolis to New York. Was one of the worst airplane flights in history.).


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 21, 2016)

I have nothing to say. I'm just posting because nobody has since Saturday.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jun 21, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I have nothing to say. I'm just posting because nobody has since Saturday.


It's been quite dead lately. I'm starting to feel that this forum may be on it's last legs.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 21, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> It's been quite dead lately. I'm starting to feel that this forum may be on it's last legs.




Nooooooooooooo


----------



## ThePants (Jun 21, 2016)

EMT gets kidnapped by previously unresponsive patient.

http://www.pennlive.com/news/2016/06/pa_man_arrested_after_driving.html


----------



## Woodtownemt (Jun 21, 2016)

I would think not. Its just seems life is keeping us all busy right now. It wouldn't hurt to me more enthusiastic to new comers instead of slamming them with "Google it" remarks.


----------



## ThePants (Jun 21, 2016)

Woodtownemt said:


> I would think not. Its just seems life is keeping us all busy right now. It wouldn't hurt to me more enthusiastic to new comers instead of slamming them with "Google it" remarks.



+1


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 21, 2016)

Woodtownemt said:


> I would think not. Its just seems life is keeping us all busy right now. It wouldn't hurt to me more enthusiastic to new comers instead of slamming them with "Google it" remarks.


When 15 new comers come on the forum asking very simple questions that a very basic Internet search will provide answers to, it becomes very tedious to answer each and every one. In some cases "google it" is the best answer that can be provided.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 21, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> When 15 new comers come on the forum asking very simple questions that a very basic Internet search will provide answers to, it becomes very tedious to answer each and every one. In some cases "google it" is the best answer that can be provided.



My NREMT test shutoff after 70 questions, did I pass?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 21, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> My NREMT test shutoff after 70 questions, did I pass?




No.  Sorry.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 21, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> My NREMT test shutoff after 70 questions, did I pass?


I don't know but mine turned off at 177 does that mean I passed?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 21, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I don't know but mine turned off at 177 does that mean I passed?




No. Sorry.


----------



## ThePants (Jun 21, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> No. Sorry.



LOL.  Sure glad I didn't ask you.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 21, 2016)

ThePants said:


> LOL.  Sure glad I didn't ask you.



I am quite the ray of sunshine.


----------



## Woodtownemt (Jun 21, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> My NREMT test shutoff after 70 questions, did I pass?


Well there is a 50/50 chance you did.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 22, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> It's been quite dead lately. I'm starting to feel that this forum may be on it's last legs.



We have the same, average amount of traffic every day/month. While it appears that the site is not as active because they're not posting, they're still using it as a reference site. That's why it's so important to not respond with "Google it". Help them with the information they (the new member) need so they continue to visit and post.


----------



## Ernst (Jun 22, 2016)

Yep.  Totally stalking this place.  The scenario threads are my favorites.  It's great learning material for someone with no field experience.  --EMT Student.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jun 22, 2016)

I have spent the last two hours trying to catch and release a rat I found in the house. I tried catching it. I tried telling it what an awesome paradise the neighbors fruit trees are. I got a flute and tried to lure it out of the house. No dice. I'm afraid it's rat trap and peanut butter time.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 22, 2016)

I am still lurking, but I am working 6 days a week right now to finish up medic school. Not quite as free as I used to be at the moment lol. 2 months and this awful schedule will be over.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm still lurking.  But working full time for Rural Metro and picking up extra shifts on my days off.  Now just got a second job working at an amusement park for the summer as an EMT.  Also have still been dealing with moving and I keep telling myself that I need to start on packing.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 23, 2016)

Happy Birthday, CALEMT!!!!!!!


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 23, 2016)

What is up with all the resurrected threads these past couple days. Stuff near the end of last year is one thing, but an eight year old thread jeez. I'm all for people contributing to this forum, but let's start a new thread or run a search if all you are finding is threads that are that old.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jun 23, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> When 15 new comers come on the forum asking very simple questions that a very basic Internet search will provide answers to, it becomes very tedious to answer each and every one. In some cases "google it" is the best answer that can be provided.


My favorite was "what should I use to protect my patient from the rain as I load them in the ambulance?" 

Lol!?

Full potato!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jun 23, 2016)

I guess they just don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jun 24, 2016)

Working a standby event this morning, then getting ready to head to San Francisco to work SF Pride this whole weekend.  Going to be a long weekend with not a lot of sleep...YEAH EMS


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 24, 2016)

I haven't been this sore in a long time. Lots of things hurt, got some good blisters forming, and damn do I hate the water. But today was awesome.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 24, 2016)

I've somehow gotten off an hour early the past two shifts. How'd I get so lucky?


----------



## Aprz (Jun 25, 2016)

In regard to forum activity, I know my activity started to decrease once I was called a fake paramedic because I wanted to go over a drug that wasn't in my local scope of practice. It seemed I had a good grasp on most aspect of the medication, which I wasn't sure at the time if what I knew was right because I had nobody to talk to about it, but admitted that I flat out didn't know the bolus dose; I had only seen the drug used as a drip when I was an EMT while doing CCT transports ran by a CCT RN (ie I was just a people mover, gurney pusher, bag carrier for those calls). It's not fair that because I wasn't familiar with that drug, I was called a fake. If you aren't familiar with basic ECG findings such as left anterior fascicular blocks and determining axis (included in the ECG coloring book for children known as Rapid Interpretation of EKG by Dubin Dale), you are still a paramedic, but I am just an ECG enthusiast and faking being a paramedic online. It really pissed me off that I wasn't just called a fake in that post, but continued to be called a fake when I provided my name and certification number (both NREMT and California). When I complained about it in chat, I got that vibe that people thought I was fake now like medicRob and Sasha, and it really just discouraged me from posting here anymore. I just try to figure things out for myself rather than talk about it.

http://emtlife.com/threads/88-y-o-female-with-palpitations.42161/page-2#post-587479

Been here for over six years. I started posting pre EMT school. Pre EMT school and as an EMT, a lot of the basic topics here applied more to me. I am a paramedic now. Now a lot of the topics are too basic and uninteresting to me. There aren't enough intermediate to advance discussions here.

I still check out the website regularly and support it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 25, 2016)

Aprz said:


> In regard to forum activity, I know my activity started to decrease once I was called a fake paramedic because I wanted to go over a drug that wasn't in my local scope of practice. It seemed I had a good grasp on most aspect of the medication, which I wasn't sure at the time if what I knew was right because I had nobody to talk to about it, but admitted that I flat out didn't know the bolus dose; I had only seen the drug used as a drip when I was an EMT while doing CCT transports ran by a CCT RN (ie I was just a people mover, gurney pusher, bag carrier for those calls). It's not fair that because I wasn't familiar with that drug, I was called a fake. If you aren't familiar with basic ECG findings such as left anterior fascicular blocks and determining axis (included in the ECG coloring book for children known as Rapid Interpretation of EKG by Dubin Dale), you are still a paramedic, but I am just an ECG enthusiast and faking being a paramedic online. It really pissed me off that I wasn't just called a fake in that post, but continued to be called a fake when I provided my name and certification number (both NREMT and California). When I complained about it in chat, I got that vibe that people thought I was fake now like medicRob and Sasha, and it really just discouraged me from posting here anymore. I just try to figure things out for myself rather than talk about it.
> 
> http://emtlife.com/threads/88-y-o-female-with-palpitations.42161/page-2#post-587479
> 
> ...


I didn't even know that thread happened. To be fair I have zero idea about the meds that you were also unfamiliar with. We don't have them nor have we had them in our protocols and we never covered them in my ACLS class.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 25, 2016)

Working a PR event this morning for a community safety day. I find my free pens, CPR lessons, and Jr. Paramedic stickers are being a little upstaged by the state police helicopter and EOD truck. 

Hey kids, that helicopter isn't that cool. Let me show you how a 12 lead EKG works for some real excitement!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jun 25, 2016)

Aprz said:


> In regard to forum activity, I know my activity started to decrease once I was called a fake paramedic because I wanted to go over a drug that wasn't in my local scope of practice. It seemed I had a good grasp on most aspect of the medication, which I wasn't sure at the time if what I knew was right because I had nobody to talk to about it, but admitted that I flat out didn't know the bolus dose; I had only seen the drug used as a drip when I was an EMT while doing CCT transports ran by a CCT RN (ie I was just a people mover, gurney pusher, bag carrier for those calls). It's not fair that because I wasn't familiar with that drug, I was called a fake. If you aren't familiar with basic ECG findings such as left anterior fascicular blocks and determining axis (included in the ECG coloring book for children known as Rapid Interpretation of EKG by Dubin Dale), you are still a paramedic, but I am just an ECG enthusiast and faking being a paramedic online. It really pissed me off that I wasn't just called a fake in that post, but continued to be called a fake when I provided my name and certification number (both NREMT and California). When I complained about it in chat, I got that vibe that people thought I was fake now like medicRob and Sasha, and it really just discouraged me from posting here anymore. I just try to figure things out for myself rather than talk about it.
> 
> http://emtlife.com/threads/88-y-o-female-with-palpitations.42161/page-2#post-587479
> 
> ...



.....
Sounds like you care too much what other people think. Anonymous internet people at that. Saddle up, life is rough.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jun 25, 2016)

Learned a little about CCBs in that thread posted by the "fake" one. 
Jk... You're not fake aprz.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 25, 2016)

Aprz said:


> In regard to forum activity, I know my activity started to decrease once I was called a fake paramedic because I wanted to go over a drug that wasn't in my local scope of practice. It seemed I had a good grasp on most aspect of the medication, which I wasn't sure at the time if what I knew was right because I had nobody to talk to about it, but admitted that I flat out didn't know the bolus dose; I had only seen the drug used as a drip when I was an EMT while doing CCT transports ran by a CCT RN (ie I was just a people mover, gurney pusher, bag carrier for those calls). It's not fair that because I wasn't familiar with that drug, I was called a fake. If you aren't familiar with basic ECG findings such as left anterior fascicular blocks and determining axis (included in the ECG coloring book for children known as Rapid Interpretation of EKG by Dubin Dale), you are still a paramedic, but I am just an ECG enthusiast and faking being a paramedic online. It really pissed me off that I wasn't just called a fake in that post, but continued to be called a fake when I provided my name and certification number (both NREMT and California). When I complained about it in chat, I got that vibe that people thought I was fake now like medicRob and Sasha, and it really just discouraged me from posting here anymore. I just try to figure things out for myself rather than talk about it.
> 
> http://emtlife.com/threads/88-y-o-female-with-palpitations.42161/page-2#post-587479
> 
> ...


FWIW, as one of the forum regulars and probably one of the more experienced of the regular posters, I think that is BS. 

I know my internet demeanor I can seem a little short at times, but I hope nothing I've said has ever made someone feel uncomfortable posting here.

I am not even active in EMS right now, but I still feel the quality of discussion here is worth my time.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 25, 2016)

However, cardizem IS a basic paramedic scope drug... And getting bent over something someone says on an Internet message board, where there is zero credential verification? Not worth the time.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jun 25, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> However, cardizem IS a basic paramedic scope drug... And getting bent over something someone says on an Internet message board, where there is zero credential verification? Not worth the time.


Exactamenté

But I think he left again...

The feels and all......

Also, I wish we had Cardizem on our rigs; it's not in any EMS basic paramedic protocol I've ever worked under. I've seen it in CCT protocols, but I did learn of it in medic school and before that as a working EMT.

ALSO- If you're lurking and wondering just what the heck we are talking about, check the thread Aprz was referring to and see the article DE posted. Great info there.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 26, 2016)

Yup. This sight has taught me a lot. Including not to have feelers. It's made me the man..... I mean woman I am today.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 26, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh I hate being the patient. Kidney stones are legit painful.





DEmedic said:


> Here comes the Toradol.
> 
> (I passed a kidney stone on a flight from Minneapolis to New York. Was one of the worst airplane flights in history.).



Toradol is an awesome drug for kidney stones. I've seen more people get relief with it...


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 26, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> My NREMT test shutoff after 70 questions, did I pass?





DesertMedic66 said:


> I don't know but mine turned off at 177 does that mean I passed?





ViolynEMT said:


> No. Sorry.



I dreamt that I took the NREMT, does that mean I passed?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 26, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> I dreamt that I took the NREMT, does that mean I passed?




No. Sorry.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 26, 2016)

I still support the website and lurk regularly. I just don't post as often.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 26, 2016)

I got to help throw people out of an aeroplane today


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 26, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I got to help throw people out of an aeroplane today


Delta airline normally frowns upon that


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 26, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> Exactamenté
> 
> But I think he left again...
> 
> ...




Funny. Working here in rural GA, this is the first place I've been that _doesn't_ have it. I actually ripped the drug bag apart looking for it on one of my first shifts. But anyway...


----------



## MrJones (Jun 26, 2016)

I've found this site to be an excellent reflection of the various types who inhabit virtually every station. You have the clueless but well meaning newbies (you know - the ones that will turn out to be excellent EMTs and Paramedics but don't yet have the experience), the newbies who should be in any career field except EMS, the burned-out old timers, the know-it-alls who want everyone to know they know it all, the born teachers, and every type in between.

Makes for some interesting threads....


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yup. Seems to be a cross section of the industry in general, with perhaps some self selection based on the fact that everyone here at least cared enough to type in a Google search and register for the site at one point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 26, 2016)

MrJones said:


> I've found this site to be an excellent reflection of the various types who inhabit virtually every station. You have the clueless but well meaning newbies (you know - the ones that will turn out to be excellent EMTs and Paramedics but don't yet have the experience), the newbies who should be in any career field except EMS, the burned-out old timers, the know-it-alls who want everyone to know they know it all, the born teachers, and every type in between.
> 
> Makes for some interesting threads....


hmm I wonder where I fall in? Some days I feel,like the clueless newbie, others the know it all lol


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 26, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> Toradol is an awesome drug for kidney stones. I've seen more people get relief with it...


1.5mg/kg of lidocaine in a 100ml bag dripped in over 5min will within 30 minutes drastically reduced if not get rid of your pain.  And it lasts about 24 hours.  Most people get relief in 10 minutes.


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 26, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I got to help throw people out of an aeroplane today


And you even got paid to do it.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jun 26, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> hmm I wonder where I fall in? Some days I feel,like the clueless newbie, others the know it all lol



I'm just gonna quote someone on this board (can't remember who it was) and say that every time you become too confident in doing your job, there will be that one pt who will tremendously humble you. We're all being clueless at some point.


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 26, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> I'm just gonna quote someone on this board (can't remember who it was) and say that every time you become too confident in doing your job, there will be that one pt who will tremendously humble you. We're all being clueless at some point.


Don't remember who said that either, but I've found that to be very true. Heck I'll ask for a second opinion from other providers I work with just to be sure, even when I'm positive I know what I saw or heard.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jun 26, 2016)

Yeah. Everyone makes mistakes, regardless of experience. Just a few days ago, an IV wouldn't get a flow. Had to distract the medic momentarily, and release the tourniquet. No need to embarrass a coworker...


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 26, 2016)

After getting my **** stomped in the dirt all weekend, its back to the normal daily grind. I am so happy I have a chill clinical tomorrow, I will most certainly be planting myself on that couch and resting all these aches and blisters.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> 1.5mg/kg of lidocaine in a 100ml bag dripped in over 5min will within 30 minutes drastically reduced if not get rid of your pain.  And it lasts about 24 hours.  Most people get relief in 10 minutes.


I have never heard of that. If I ever get another one of these, I will ask for it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 26, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I have never heard of that. If I ever get another one of these, I will ask for it.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3141707/

A co-worker at the hospital I work at found this yesterday after we talked to the doctor at the er about it after he gave it to a patient.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 26, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> 1.5mg/kg of lidocaine in a 100ml bag dripped in over 5min will within 30 minutes drastically reduced if not get rid of your pain.  And it lasts about 24 hours.  Most people get relief in 10 minutes.


In combination with what other drugs?

Is there any reason to give it over 5 min, vs just a nice slow push?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 26, 2016)

No other combination.  The logic behind it was the lidocaine has minimal first pass metabolism so it really is not metabolized.  The kidneys love to filter it out so any dose will be filtered out in about 8 minutes and now you have lidocaine just saturating the ureters helping to numb the site reducing pain.

And the reason for a slow drip is to reduce any chance you will have any kind of cardiac affects from the lido.  My guess is a slow push would be fine.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 27, 2016)

Spending my Monday morning teaching BLS airway management.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (Jun 28, 2016)

Shaken awake by my preceptor yelling at me that there is a dead guy in the station weight room and it's time to work an arrest with two non-medical fire vollies.

I have to work on with delegation but otherwise internship is enjoyable. Missed a bunch of good calls in our district while transporting some rather annoying patients, hopefully the tides will turn.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 28, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Shaken awake by my preceptor yelling at me that there is a dead guy in the station weight room and it's time to work an arrest with two non-medical fire vollies.
> 
> I have to work on with delegation but otherwise internship is enjoyable. Missed a bunch of good calls in our district while transporting some rather annoying patients, hopefully the tides will turn.




My preceptor did the same thing. I worked several "codes" on a turnout coat laying on the floor in the station.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 28, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> No other combination.  The logic behind it was the lidocaine has minimal first pass metabolism so it really is not metabolized.  The kidneys love to filter it out so any dose will be filtered out in about 8 minutes and now you have lidocaine just saturating the ureters helping to numb the site reducing pain.
> 
> And the reason for a slow drip is to reduce any chance you will have any kind of cardiac affects from the lido.  My guess is a slow push would be fine.



Do you have a link to anything that explains that proposed mechanism in more detail? It is an interesting concept.

First-pass metabolism is only a problem for PO meds, which are absorbed in the gut and then enter the portal circulation to be partially metabolized _before_ entering the systemic circulation and reaching their site of action. So it isn't a factor in dosing IV medications. And the elimination half-life of lidocaine is about 2 hours, not 8 minutes.

However, about 10% of lido is excreted un-metabolized, so it may be that the unchanged drug results in enough of a concentration in the urine to have a local anesthetic effect in the ureters. The analgesia is also probably largely a result of lido's reduction in neurotransmission in afferent sensory pathways and its mild smooth muscle relaxant effects, which is why it is a useful adjunct in other types of visceral pain.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jun 28, 2016)

Very lucky motorcyclist.  Just minor injuries.
http://bringmethenews.com/2016/06/2...air-after-unsecured-water-toy-falls-off-boat/


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 28, 2016)

I can now cross PHTLS off of my list. Probably would have done better had I not spent the entire weekend working out with those guys on base (and not so tired), but still got them letters for my alphabet soup. Now onto AMLS then that P.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 28, 2016)

@StCEMT did you take those cert classes through the NAEMT website? if so do you have to be an NREMT to take them or can you just take on thats in your area?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 28, 2016)

Most of those classes are included as part of the initial paramedic program.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 28, 2016)

No, its all part of the curriculum of my medic program, I don't know anything about NAEMT. I wouldn't worry with them (assuming you are even allowed?) if you are still working on basic right now. What you would do now you are already being taught (BVM, compressions). The rest of the stuff like meds and intubation are going to be irrelevant to you until you get your medic license.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 29, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> Exactamenté
> 
> But I think he left again...
> 
> ...



We carry cardizem and have standing orders for it. 


I'm bored. Only wheel we've turned all day was to go to a fire standby then were cancelled since they were just doing mop up and had no need for the second medic unit. Then we stopped at subway on the way home. 

Now I'm watching Man on Fire. Gotta love Denzel! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Jun 29, 2016)

So this will be mine by the end of july:

http://www.nextmotorcycle.com/motorcycle/2007_suzuki_gsxr_600_x1379

or 

http://www.nextmotorcycle.com/motorcycle/2011_kawasaki_versys_650_x1265

I like the gsxr better, but I don't know yet.  The Versys makes more sense.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 29, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> We carry cardizem and have standing orders for it.
> 
> 
> I'm bored. Only wheel we've turned all day was to go to a fire standby then were cancelled since they were just doing mop up and had no need for the second medic unit. Then we stopped at subway on the way home.
> ...


Do love Denzel.

We have also done nothing, which is fine since between internship and work I work 110 of the next 120 hours....


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 30, 2016)

Meanwhile I've run 7 calls and transported 8 pt's so far, still got 7 1/2 hrs left to go on shift...


----------



## Qulevrius (Jun 30, 2016)

5 units went out of service today, due to various mechanical issues. Including mine, which blew a water pump mid-transport. Fun all around.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 30, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Meanwhile I've run 7 calls and transported 8 pt's so far, still got 7 1/2 hrs left to go on shift...


Yea...we didn't turn a wheel after I posted that. 

Now I left at 2000 so who knows what happened afterwards....hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 30, 2016)

exodus said:


> I like the gsxr better, but I don't know yet. The Versys makes more sense.



Suzuki SV650's are nice. Almost pulled the trigger on one a couple years ago.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 30, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Yea...we didn't turn a wheel after I posted that.
> 
> Now I left at 2000 so who knows what happened afterwards....hahaha
> 
> ...


lol total 9 calls with 10 patients in 24hrs...but we slept most of the night so that's something lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 30, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Suzuki SV650's are nice. Almost pulled the trigger on one a couple years ago.


I really want an SV1000, I love the parallel twin bikes


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 30, 2016)

"When's the last time you used heroin?"
5 days ago
....."What time did you take heroin this morning?"
At like 9


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 30, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I really want an SV1000, I love the parallel twin bikes



Supposedly they're more reliable too.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 30, 2016)

My ninja 650 was a parallel twin and it was bulletproof. And I love the power curve compared to the i4 zx6r I had


----------



## Flying (Jun 30, 2016)

Give me a triple


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 30, 2016)

I would love a 675, but I'm too short lol. Damn things have the highest seat height of their class. 
I think if I was going to buy another new bike, I'd get a KTM 690 Duke or a Ducati 821 Dark Monster. But then again, since my next bike will most likely be used, I wanna try to find an older ZX-7R or Z7S


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 30, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I would love a 675, but I'm too short lol. Damn things have the highest seat height of their class.
> I think if I was going to buy another new bike, I'd get a KTM 690 Duke or a Ducati 821 Dark Monster. But then again, since my next bike will most likely be used, I wanna try to find an older ZX-7R or Z7S


I love Ducatis. Sexy as hell. Two-wheeled Lamborghinis.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 30, 2016)

But at the same time, just like with cars and trucks, it is tough to beat an Asian make for performance and reliability and overall value.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 30, 2016)

I haven't had a street bike in years. I want another one before too long.

I'm a little more "mature" than you guys I think, so I'll probably go with something like a lightly used Honda ST. Also love BMW's but they are a bit pricier.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 30, 2016)

Remi said:


> But at the same time, just like with cars and trucks, it is tough to beat an Asian make for performance and reliability and overall value.


True... But a used monster isn't tpo badly priced, especially if you can find a dark model.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 30, 2016)

We just finished 4 days of rescue task force training with several municipal police departments and fire departments. I'm really encouraged that we're finally getting the wheels moving on this locally. There's still a lot of ground to be covered before we get complete buy-in from state police, but this is a big step. At least it feels like we're moving in the right direction with some great inter-agency cooperation.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 1, 2016)

Remi said:


> I haven't had a street bike in years. I want another one before too long.
> 
> I'm a little more "mature" than you guys I think, so I'll probably go with something like a lightly used Honda ST. Also love BMW's but they are a bit pricier.



I picture something more along these lines ...


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 1, 2016)

Hmm...according to the email from work, LA County Fire is gonna start tiered dispatching....


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 1, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I picture something more along these lines ...
> 
> View attachment 2878


Don't rip on powerchairs bro


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 1, 2016)

Doing medical standby at the Warped Tour in St. Pete, Florida today. 
http://vanswarpedtour.com/dates/st-petersburg/

This is going to be interesting...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 1, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I picture something more along these lines ...
> 
> View attachment 2878


Ha you are probably right!


----------



## Mya (Jul 2, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm...according to the email from work, LA County Fire is gonna start tiered dispatching....



Just for medical calls though, right? I'm not that experienced in ems but its seems more logical for us to upgrade to ALS instead of them always being there.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 2, 2016)

Mya said:


> Just for medical calls though, right? I'm not that experienced in ems but its seems more logical for us to upgrade to ALS instead of them always being there.


Medical calls as compared to what? Fires? 

But yeah, here's the email from work:





> message from LACOFD (Emergency Medical Dispatch Coordinator): Effective Friday, July 1, 2016 at 0800 hours, the Department will commence its Tiered Dispatch Program.  This means that for the first time, we will respond on certain medical calls without a paramedic squad (ALS).  The following call-types will respond with an engine (or truck or other BLS unit such as a Haz-Mat squad) and an ambulance only: SICKB (Sick BLS) INJB (Injury BLS) One of concerns is that when an ambulance arrives first and is with the patient, they may assume that a squad is responding when they are not.  Also, if they notice the patient may require ALS interventions, you can always advise Command and Control of the situation and we can upgrade the call. Keep in my mind that we anticipate to expand this to more call types in the future.



(Some curious language....why mention Haz-Mat units? Those are specialized units that only get dispatched to Hazmat incidents (surprise surprise) and aren't staffed by a dedicated crew, instead the engine/qunit crew at the station they're at will staff those on the HM calls, same with USAR, not like those units are just driving around to get run of the mill EMS calls........

Also what's with the concern of the ambulance being first on scene and expecting a Squad to arrive? 1) We arrive on scene first plenty of times, and the engine/quint captain will cancel the Squad that's enroute if it's gonna be a BLS transport anyway, I run on plenty of calls and only ever see the Engine crew without the Squad plenty of times (and vice versa if the Squad gets there before the Engine they'll cancel them if they don't need to extra manpower with us Ambulance on scene......2)anyways because FD is officially in charge we can't transport without fire (either the Engine/Quint or Squad) completing a trip ticket so they're there with us all the time anyway, not like anyone is gonna tell the Engine Captain we can't transport the BLS patient yet cuz not enough flashy lights are on scene yet lol)


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 2, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Also what's with the concern of the ambulance being first on scene and expecting a Squad to arrive? 1) We arrive on scene first plenty of times, and the engine/quint captain will cancel the Squad that's enroute if it's gonna be a BLS transport anyway, I run on plenty of calls and only ever see the Engine crew without the Squad plenty of times (and vice versa if the Squad gets there before the Engine they'll cancel them if they don't need to extra manpower with us Ambulance on scene......2)anyways because FD is officially in charge we can't transport without fire (either the Engine/Quint or Squad) completing a trip ticket so they're there with us all the time anyway, not like anyone is gonna tell the Engine Captain we can't transport the BLS patient yet cuz not enough flashy lights are on scene yet lol)


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 2, 2016)

I've been working out really diligently lately and I'm at the point where I'm starting to notice a difference in my strength. I'm actually finding myself stoked about going to the gym. Never thought I would ever say that. Lol.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 2, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I've been working out really diligently lately and I'm at the point where I'm starting to notice a difference in my strength. I'm actually finding myself stoked about going to the gym. Never thought I would ever say that. Lol.


I need a workout buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 2, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> (Some curious language....why mention Haz-Mat units? Those are specialized units that only get dispatched to Hazmat incidents (surprise surprise) and aren't staffed by a dedicated crew, instead the engine/qunit crew at the station they're at will staff those on the HM calls, same with USAR, not like those units are just driving around to get run of the mill EMS calls........


Do their HazMat and Rescue teams not still respond to medical runs? Our teams are dedicated HazMat/Rescue, but will still make medical runs.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 2, 2016)

Twelve hours at the Warped Tour. Sum 41 and We The Kings played at the stage next to our medical tent. Saw over a hundred patients. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 2, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Do their HazMat and Rescue teams not still respond to medical runs? Our teams are dedicated HazMat/Rescue, but will still make medical runs.


Same here, our Hazmat and rescue company will respond to medical calls if they are the closest unit. Same goes for companies returning from out of district training. Usually the local company will cancel them, but sometimes we show up to find a peeved hazmat crew far from their station...


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 2, 2016)

My understanding is that the HazMat and USAR crews are normal Engine/Quint companies (staffed by FFs with the additional HazMat/USAR certs/training) and they'll take the engine or quint out to "normal" EMS/traffic collision/fire alarms/actual fires/etc but then if given a HazMat assignment will take the HM truck out to that call. 

At least that's how it was when I was at Glendale,  Haz-Mat 24 was crewed by Engine 24, USAR 22 was crewed by Engine 22 (Brush 21 was staffed by Truck 21, etc) and everything I've heard LA County staffs the same way.


----------



## Chris07 (Jul 2, 2016)

The LACoFD Hazmat unit is staffed as dedicated unit. The one we have in our area is for sure staffed with a dedicated crew and is the 2nd due unit in its area. Must be nice to sit around and MAYBE get 1 call a day.

It's always funny to see this big semi-truck on a medical call. First time I saw it is was like...Hazmat? Should we even be here right now?


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 2, 2016)

Huh. Wierd. Def doesn't happen in my area, we got engines, quints, the odd light force...but no big honking HazMat or USAR truck running medicals in my little corner...I could see something like if the squad sized USAR tender was returning from a drill and right around the block from a call, but sending a HazMat truck from quarters..?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 2, 2016)

Seattle sends a tiller truck on Medicals.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 2, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> My understanding is that the HazMat and USAR crews are normal Engine/Quint companies (staffed by FFs with the additional HazMat/USAR certs/training) and they'll take the engine or quint out to "normal" EMS/traffic collision/fire alarms/actual fires/etc but then if given a HazMat assignment will take the HM truck out to that call.



Same for us. Station 81 is the hazmat station for our area. That station has engine 81, hazmat squad 81, and hazmat 81. The engine and squad are regularly staffed. When there's a hazmat call the engine will downstaff and will staff hazmat. Every now and again we'll run medical calls with the squad (regularly staffed with 2 company officers i.e. Capt. and engineer) when the engine is busy. The squad is just BLS while the engine is ALS.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 2, 2016)

Two of the BLS department's local to me run either a patrol/engine combo, an engine, or a tiller to medical aides.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 2, 2016)

The two tillers for county fire in our area are BLS and will respond to medical aids when the engine is already on a call. Palm Spings Fire Dept. has a station that is truck only. The truck will respond to every call in its area.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 2, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Seattle sends a tiller truck on Medicals.


That's nothing. One of the districts nearby has a tillered Quint and ALS squad....they both go to all EMS calls in their district (or neighboring districts when those engines are busy).

Heck another nearby district is a Light Force...5 person crew staffing a tillered ladder Truck + Engine (dispatched as a single unit) 

And that's not even touch LA City, where nearly all their trucks are Light Force companies like that (although at least City runs their own BLS and ALS ambulances, not a squad +private BLS ambulance like County does)


----------



## Chris07 (Jul 2, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Def doesn't happen in my area, we got engines, quints, the odd light force...


Ah the good ol' light force....the biggest waste of parking space ever.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 2, 2016)

I suppose a Light Force makes sense with a truck and pumper running actual FD calls (fires, fire alarms, downed power lines, traffic collisions  (extra apparatus blocking traffic)) though a quint with a pumper makes less sense....and much less routine forst up for medical calls... (though the LF makes more sense than a friggen HazMat or USAR big rig haha)


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 3, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> We carry cardizem and have standing orders for it.
> 
> 
> I'm bored. Only wheel we've turned all day was to go to a fire standby then were cancelled since they were just doing mop up and had no need for the second medic unit. Then we stopped at subway on the way home.
> ...


Denzel is my favorite.
Also, wish I had cardizem... What's the deal with the disparity?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 3, 2016)

I had to google light force. You LA boys have your own lingo.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 3, 2016)

^just wait until I start talking about Task Forces! (Fancy name for the engine company and light force company running together on a call...though City does seem to reserve that for things like fires and Rescue assignments haha)


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 3, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> Denzel is my favorite.
> Also, wish I had cardizem... What's the deal with the disparity?


I somehow missed the earlier conversation about Cardizem. I honestly don't know how I functioned without it. Most places I saw in Colorado didn't carry it (with a few exceptions), and now I use it all the freaking time. Are places without it just not treating a-fib RVR, or are they using something else? I mean, besides a fluid bolus and crossed fingers.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 3, 2016)

I probably only use it twice a year, but it's never failed to provide relief when I needed it to.

My last service preferred you to use amio first line, and if you wanted to bypass to cardizem you would have to call.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 3, 2016)

We have Metoprolol for Afib with RVR, but NOBODY here has ever used it, except me. Honest.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 3, 2016)

I've used metoprolol once for it, but it's not officially in our protocols. She was just normally on metoprolol for AF, and had ran out of her meds.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 3, 2016)

We only have metoprolol, and anecdotally, it's nowhere near as effective as diltiazem.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 3, 2016)

I've actually never carried metoprolol, but I guess I have used amiodarone for a-fib a couple times. Diltiazem just seems to me to be much more effective at predictable responses with fewer side effects. Plus, we carry an effective antidote in case of iatrogenic OD. Win win!


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 3, 2016)

Fun fact about Cardizem: Hearing people pronounce it as "Cardi-A-zem" like some sort of weird portmanteau of the generic and brand name is one of my pet peeves. Not as bad as "O2 stats," but I still grit my teeth every time. The dental damage increases as they repeat the word multiple times in a conversation.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 3, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> Fun fact about Cardizem: Hearing people pronounce it as "Cardi-A-zem" like some sort of weird portmanteau of the generic and brand name is one of my pet peeves. Not as bad as "O2 stats," but I still grit my teeth every time. The dental damage increases as they repeat the word multiple times in a conversation.




What about diffib-U-lator?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 3, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> I somehow missed the earlier conversation about Cardizem. I honestly don't know how I functioned without it. Most places I saw in Colorado didn't carry it (with a few exceptions), and now I use it all the freaking time. Are places without it just not treating a-fib RVR, or are they using something else? I mean, besides a fluid bolus and crossed fingers.


We either 
a.) don't treat in the field.
Or
b.) hang Amio
Or
c.) cardioversion if unstable. 

Personally I've only just hurried to the ER, as Amio is not a preferred intervention because clearly it's not Cardizem.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 3, 2016)

None of our doctors will ever authorize orders for amio for A-Fib out here. They would rather us just transport and they will deal with it when we get there.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 4, 2016)

Working a brush fire standby tonight and we're posted in the middle of nowhere with the nearest base camp at least 8 miles from our current location.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJones (Jul 4, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> Fun fact about Cardizem: Hearing people pronounce it as "Cardi-A-zem" like some sort of weird portmanteau of the generic and brand name is one of my pet peeves. Not as bad as "O2 stats," but I still grit my teeth every time. The dental damage increases as they repeat the word multiple times in a conversation.



We don't carry cardiazem, but we do have amniodarone....

(hope you have a good dentist )


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 4, 2016)

2.5hr nap to start this July 4th shift?


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 4, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> 2.5hr nap to start this July 4th shift?


 
Us too!! Too bad it was in the cab of the ambulance


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 4, 2016)

Meanwhile I'm on day 6 of 7 off....the joys of a 24/72 schedule


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 4, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> Meanwhile I'm on day 6 of 7 off....the joys of a 24/72 schedule


Agreed. Love 24/72s. Just hate that day 1 of 3 involves sleeping most of the day.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 4, 2016)

Meanwhile we ran our first call 6 min into shift....cleared, back to station, went over a full shop checkout with today's ride along and finished that, walking back into station, didn't even make it to the door when we got this call I'm now holding the wall on (when 3 other higher priority calls walked in thru the door within 5 min of each other)..


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2016)

Worked last night for twelve... First call? A code at a busy local restaurant. Ugh. 
At least tonight I'm sitting at a brewery with a cold beer and a pup laying at my feet.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> Meanwhile I'm on day 6 of 7 off....the joys of a 24/72 schedule


I still like my 24/24/24/96 schedule


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 4, 2016)

Neighbors are shooting off fireworks that sound like mortar rounds. My dog went 5 feet straight up in the air.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Neighbors are shooting off fireworks that sound like mortar rounds. My dog went 5 feet straight up in the air.


I'm walking my girls soon, then they are being crated with their favorite toys in a dark room with food and.given benadryl lol. The fireworks freak them out.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 4, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> 2.5hr nap to start this July 4th shift?



We've run exactly one call since 0800. Demand truck that's out of our station just went EOS though so I'm probably going to eat my words pretty quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 4, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm walking my girls soon, then they are being crated with their favorite toys in a dark room with food and.given benadryl lol. The fireworks freak them out.



Yep. We currently have the dogs dosed with 2mg of "Dogivan". Being married to a vet has big advantages. Everyone is chilling on the couch.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2016)

What is dogivan? Lol. Our vet recommended valerian root and benadryl to help calm our monsters down lol


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jul 4, 2016)

I love fireworks. Fireworks on fireworks on fireworks. Helps when you have neighbors with similar ideals.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 4, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> What is dogivan? Lol. Our vet recommended valerian root and benadryl to help calm our monsters down lol



Ativan in a piece of Bologna. 

We also have some new stuff called Sileo. 
https://www.zoetisus.com/products/dogs/sileo/about-sileo.aspx

It's been nonstop fireworks here for the last 2 hours. 

 .


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2016)

Dex... Buccal dex... Damn


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 4, 2016)

Yep. You've got to be careful that they don't slobber on you after you give 'em a glurp. 

But, it's keeping the dogs from trying to dig through the wall.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 5, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> I somehow missed the earlier conversation about Cardizem. I honestly don't know how I functioned without it. Most places I saw in Colorado didn't carry it (with a few exceptions), and now I use it all the freaking time. Are places without it just not treating a-fib RVR, or are they using something else? I mean, besides a fluid bolus and crossed fingers.


We carry it at all my places of employment, including AMR. Fire does not have it and they always get real anxious when we give it despite its usual efficacy.

Also my understanding is that CCBs are much more effective than BBs for Afib as the atrial action potential is regulated more by calcium channels than anything else.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 5, 2016)

PD is getting hammered with Shots Fired calls right now


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 5, 2016)

Admittedly I am guilty of adding to the late night shenanigans. We were blowing up a ton of stuff in the church parking lot til PD told us to stop lol. We had 9 of those small mortar ones and we were in a line lighting them at the same time. Made for a fun video.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 5, 2016)

I just shot up a little tannerite, not that it counts or anything


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 5, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> PD is getting hammered with Shots Fired calls right now



If it's South Texas, anything below a Laredo to San Antonio to Corpus line, the odds are it is idiots drinking and shooting their guns in the air.


----------



## mct601 (Jul 5, 2016)

I worked a 12 for holiday pay, ran one call, then had a beer after. I am happy.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 5, 2016)

Sad day for America.... Sad, sad day. 

The veil has come off, and it should be clear to everyone now.

Sadly, it won't be. And we all pay for it later.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## exodus (Jul 6, 2016)

There are too many buttons in this unit. But I like it. Good unit.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jul 6, 2016)

exodus said:


> View attachment 2887
> 
> 
> There are too many buttons in this unit. But I like it. Good unit.



Chocolate chip or raisin cookie?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 6, 2016)

cruiseforever said:


> Chocolate chip or raisin cookie?



Cookies from DRMC. Only time when you want to get a call in the am when the cookies are fresh and soft. Probably chocolate chip.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 6, 2016)

Ah, what a day. Ran a ton of calls, but my FTO partner and his student took every one except the STEMI that came out when they were gone. A day of chauffeuring and a single high priority transport is just fine by me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 7, 2016)

exodus said:


> View attachment 2887
> 
> 
> There are too many buttons in this unit.


The only button you need is the one that turns on the Federal Q.


----------



## exodus (Jul 7, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> The only button you need is the one that turns on the Federal Q.


That's pretty much the only one we used yesterday 

Oh this unit also has a few rotators on the two light bars and freaking LED's everywhere. 

It's a whackers wet dream.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2016)

What kind of truck are you in? Lol. Neber seen an evil empire truck with a q and rotators


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 7, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> What kind of truck are you in? Lol. Neber seen an evil empire truck with a q and rotators


It's either a Doctors ambulance that was refurbished or one from North CA


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 7, 2016)

None of our vans have them but all our Mods have the EQ-2b in addition to the regular Whelen siren (and some of those have the dual sirens, pretty loud). Officially the EQ-2b's are supposed to be secondary use sirens....but most everyone uses them over the Whelen hahaha. And I actually like rotators....kinda wish we had them at least on the corners of our light bars, IMO they are so much more distinctive in the sea of blinking LEDs that are all over nowadays.....(or maybe one of those NYPD style v-shaped LED rotators on the roof of the Mod cab with LED lightbar on the front of the box?</whacker>


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 7, 2016)

I am a pee master. I can differentiate between cat, dog, old man and sweat pee on odor alone. I can even sense it before we arrive.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 7, 2016)

I've been interning and have not had much in the way of legit calls...and then we start today with a kiddo run over by a ride-on mower. He did great, our crew did good, he went in the helicopter without a hitch, but gah.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 7, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> It's either a Doctors ambulance that was refurbished or one from North CA



Pretty sure its a Doctors rig. the 05 under the aux port gave it away.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 8, 2016)

3 cops killed in Dallas and a bunch of others shot and currently in surgery....hope they shoot the ****er that did it when they find them.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2016)

Four killed, they upped the number just now  **** the ****s who did it


----------



## terrible one (Jul 8, 2016)

5 officers in Dallas murdered 
RIP


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 8, 2016)

Kinda ironic how the group thats "peaceful" protesting against police shootings ends up shooting 11 cops and killing 5. #BlueLivesMatter


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 8, 2016)

It sucks getting called out two hours before your shift starts and having to respond cold turkey w/o coffee.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 8, 2016)

Idk if there are any LEO's on this page but hold the blue line. Remember all Emergency services are a family . Everybody who's working in the following few days make sure you stay sharp, never leave your back unguarded. #alllivesmatter #bluelivesmatter


----------



## exodus (Jul 9, 2016)

So I ended up with this instead. 

Marauder 800.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 9, 2016)

Some random number from my area calls and goes Them: "Is this *my digits*?" Me: "Uh, yea." Them: *click*


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 9, 2016)

exodus said:


> So I ended up with this instead.
> 
> Marauder 800.
> 
> View attachment 2892




Is there a baby seat for that?


----------



## exodus (Jul 9, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Is there a baby seat for that?


That's what the background car is for


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 9, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Is there a baby seat for that?



The saddle bags.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Is there a baby seat for that?


It's got a sissy bar, just bungee a car seat to the pillion pad


----------



## ThePants (Jul 10, 2016)

Here you go. Found this at my post yesterday.  Laguna seca, start finish line.


----------



## Woodtownemt (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello guys and gals. I was wondering if anyone has had experience with renewing NREMT through CE in southern ca. Have a great evening. ✌


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 11, 2016)

Woodtownemt said:


> Hello guys and gals. I was wondering if anyone has had experience with renewing NREMT through CE in southern ca. Have a great evening. ✌


What would you like to know?


----------



## Woodtownemt (Jul 11, 2016)

I 


DesertMedic66 said:


> What would you like to know?


I saw that they redid the EMT b level again asking for a special class to be taken from my understanding. I missed UCLA last one and cannot find anywhere else that even offers the renewal course.


----------



## Woodtownemt (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 11, 2016)

Woodtownemt said:


> I
> 
> I saw that they redid the EMT b level again asking for a special class to be taken from my understanding. I missed UCLA last one and cannot find anywhere else that even offers the renewal course.


How recent is your NREMT? If you have already done the transition from NREMT-B to NREMT then all you need is the normal CE hours.


----------



## Woodtownemt (Jul 11, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> How recent is your NREMT? If you have already done the transition from NREMT-B to NREMT then all you need is the normal CE hours.


My Nremt just lapsed passed the 2 year mark. I've been keeping my CA EMT card but since I have to renew this year I wanted to get my national again in case I end up leaving state.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 12, 2016)

terrible one said:


> 5 officers in Dallas murdered
> RIP





CALEMT said:


> Kinda ironic how the group thats "peaceful" protesting against police shootings ends up shooting 11 cops and killing 5. #BlueLivesMatter


As of when I last checked the news earlier today, it's 13 shot (1 was injured by bullet fragments), 5 dead. The really ironic part of the whole thing is that this was basically a demonstration against two police-involved shootings of black men... and the demonstrators (of whom only one was shot) ran away while the police officers attempted to protect those demonstrators. 

What's also interesting is that apparently there were armed persons in the crowd, some may have been openly carrying, yet none of them got shot by the police. In the end, the person that was the "threat" was blown up because he was in a very good defensive position that precluded any sort of "regular" assault. He was effectively a SWAT nightmare.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 12, 2016)

I think I now know the uncertainty people feel after taking Registry. Just took a pretty tough critical care test for a flight job, and have no idea how I did


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 12, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> I think I now know the uncertainty people feel after taking Registry. Just took a pretty tough critical care test for a flight job, and have no idea how I did



I hope you passed.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 12, 2016)

Anyone know where you can get good ANSI z87 prescription safety glasses? Tinted/ photochromic would be a plus, too.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 12, 2016)

ALMOST had a true no hitter today. Parked the rig at post and 9 hours later I'm running my first and only call. Not to bad of a day today.


----------



## Chris07 (Jul 12, 2016)

Woodtownemt said:


> My Nremt just lapsed passed the 2 year mark. I've been keeping my CA EMT card but since I have to renew this year I wanted to get my national again in case I end up leaving state.


So long as you maintain your state card you should be able to apply for reciprocity in most states. Although the process is easier with a NREMT in some states, others it makes no difference.

I just let my NREMT lapse a few months ago for the first time since I didn't get my refresher done in time. I'll need to retake the exam to get it back -.-

If you're past the 2 year mark, and still have a valid state card, you can get your NREMT just by taking the skills tests and exam. They added a way for people who are currently certified in a state to get their NREMT just by testing in. See their Re-Entry Policy.

From my understanding, aside from initial certification in some states, like CA, the benefit of recerting your NREMT in most cases is just to increase cashflow into Ohio (barring any employment requirements or state requirement to maintain it)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 13, 2016)

Graduated my 6 week new hire academy yesterday. Feels good to be back in an ambulance!

Now I just have to clear...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 13, 2016)

exodus said:


> View attachment 2887
> 
> 
> There are too many buttons in this unit. But I like it. Good unit.


This is what our new units' dash's are supposed to look like: 
	

		
			
		

		
	









That touchscreen built into the dash is supposed to be our new MDC/CAD system complete with GPS navigation....although its still being beta tested by the company, only a couple newer rigs actually have the hardware right now, and for our unit specifically, nothing is currently set up or initialized, so it's a fancy radio at the moment lol


----------



## exodus (Jul 13, 2016)

That looks awesome. And the Q is amazing for moving traffic.  What's Anti-Theft Device?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 13, 2016)

BIG RED- most important aspect


----------



## Flying (Jul 13, 2016)

What's up with the belt in the door?


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 13, 2016)

exodus said:


> That looks awesome. And the Q is amazing for moving traffic.  What's Anti-Theft Device?


The Q is awesome. Supposed to be only a "secondary" siren but is used pretty much all the time.......the anti-theft allows you to remove the keys while keeping the motor running (keep power to all the lights and radios and most importantly the A/C lol)


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 13, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Graduated my 6 week new hire academy yesterday. Feels good to be back in an ambulance!
> 
> Now I just have to clear...
> 
> ...


Congrats man! And welcome to texas 911


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 13, 2016)

Jim, I've heard rumors about the anti theft on ambulances that you have to do a little song and dance to get back in? Is this true? Just what I've heard on our le cars it's easy, again I'm not in an ambulance yet so I have no clue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying (Jul 13, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Jim, I've heard rumors about the anti theft on ambulances that you have to do a little song and dance to get back in? Is this true? Just what I've heard on our le cars it's easy, again I'm not in an ambulance yet so I have no clue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can usually just unlock the door normally or press a button hidden in the grille or under the body.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 13, 2016)

Flying said:


> What's up with the belt in the door?


To prevent the door from being pulled open to far and bending the metal components. All of our units are supposed to have them due to the high winds we have out here.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 13, 2016)

My old department had the hidden grill buttons, but as far as I know, none of our current units have them, and I haven't actually used the anti-theft, so I don't know how much of a pain they are or aren't lol


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 13, 2016)

My service uses the FS smart siren with a rumbler- I've found it to be very effective in clearing intersections. I've used the e-q2b before, its good but doesn't compare to the real Q.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 13, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> To prevent the door from being pulled open to far and bending the metal components. All of our units are supposed to have them due to the high winds we have out here.


Most of the ambulance manufacturers include them since the doors are opened so often. It might actually be a Ford thing, can't remember.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 13, 2016)

It's a newer Ford thing, most uhauls also have them.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 13, 2016)

I know this has nothing to do with EMS and I realize it's shameless that I'm posting this, but I'm really excited that I just saw the second version of the Cold Stone Creamery commercial that I played on. It's the one that plays "This Magic Moment" with people dancing inside the store. My first national commercial. I'm stoked.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 13, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> It's a newer Ford thing, most uhauls also have them.


You call we hall!


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 13, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> You fall, you call, we hall!



Thats better.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 13, 2016)

Seems like all the FD's around here are either buying Dodge Ram chassis for their ambulances (or Freightliners..), the only ones buying Ford van cabs are the privates......I'd love it if we'd piggyback off of County or City Fire's next order and get us some Rams....(I'd also be happy with an F-series or other truck chassis over a van....)  as long as we don't go for those fugly Sprinter or Transit vans....


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 13, 2016)

The Rams are OK, but the motors suck.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 13, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> The Rams are OK, but the motors suck.


We replaced our Fords with Rams because we were having so much trouble with the Fords. The Rams have been excellent though. Three years and at least 60 Rams later, they're still working great and are rarely down for service. And this is coming from somebody who has historically been a Ford guy for my POVs.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 13, 2016)

Cummins diesel. Nuff said.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 14, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> The Rams are OK, but the motors suck.


We are going with 3500 rams with their hemi. Im curious to see how this works. But then again, our boxes are on the small side for a frazier


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 14, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> We are going with 3500 rams with their hemi. Im curious to see how this works. But then again, our boxes are on the small side for a frazier



All Rams where I am now. I'm not in love with 'em.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 14, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> The Rams are OK, but the motors suck.



Suck isn't a word I'd use to describe the Cummins. 

We use all F-450s. I don't have any complaints. They become a back-up unit right around 80k then are replaced at 100k so we don't generally have any huge maintenance issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying (Jul 14, 2016)

REPLACED at 100k!?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 14, 2016)

Flying said:


> REPLACED at 100k!?


Thats what happens when you work for a great county system


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 14, 2016)

Sooo... Anyone else playing?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 14, 2016)

Our check-engine light is perpetually saying hello, our oldest Ram with 113K miles bleeds exhaust into the cab intermittently and the def system sucks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 14, 2016)

I think thats why we are going with gas instead of diesel.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 14, 2016)

Flying said:


> REPLACED at 100k!?


Yup, same here. Back-up at 80k, sold at 100k


----------



## exodus (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm just happy we have one of the last diesel ALS units in the fleet  I wish someone didn't sideswape a pole and gash up the side of it though. At least they replaced the trim with chrome and not the rubber crap.  They probably could have buffed out the marks though at least.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 14, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Suck isn't a word I'd use to describe the Cummins.
> 
> We use all F-450s. I don't have any complaints. They become a back-up unit right around 80k then are replaced at 100k so we don't generally have any huge maintenance issues.
> 
> ...


Wanted a Dodge for a remount, couldn't get one in a timely manner so another F450 it will be. Blew up the previous 6.4 twice, so the unit will also no longer be numbered 13...


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 14, 2016)

No words:
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36800730


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 14, 2016)

So I guess they're gonna push a ban on vehicles now?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 14, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Sooo... Anyone else playing?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 14, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


>




Hahahahaha. Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 15, 2016)

Flying said:


> REPLACED at 100k!?



Yep. We used to remount the box once but now the entire unit is sold and we buy a new one. 

My primary unit has like 74k miles and is getting close to transitioning to a backup unit and we'll probably get a new one. 

All our new units will have the powerload system as well. 

Spoiled rotten. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 15, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


>


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 15, 2016)

One of three things may happen in the near future with one of them being something I said I would never do.  PA school, Medical school, or moving to Texas.


----------



## nightmoves123 (Jul 15, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> One of three things may happen in the near future with one of them being something I said I would never do.  PA school, Medical school, or moving to Texas.



Do the move to Texas one, much cheaper than the other 2 options lol


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 15, 2016)

Texas had much to offer. Anything from beaches...Gulf Coast, to mountains...West Texas, to forests..East Texas, to sub-tropic areas...Rio Grande Valley, major cities...DFW/Houston/San Antonio/Austin, to prairies...Panhandle. No state income tax and a host of opportunities along with a gun friendly atmosphere.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 15, 2016)

But... But Central Skagit Medic One is hiring!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 15, 2016)

Old Tracker said:


> Texas had much to offer. Anything from beaches...Gulf Coast, to mountains...West Texas, to forests..East Texas, to sub-tropic areas...Rio Grande Valley, major cities...DFW/Houston/San Antonio/Austin, to prairies...Panhandle. No state income tax and a host of opportunities along with a gun friendly atmosphere.




Wow. That makes me want to move there!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 15, 2016)

Phoenix is ok. lol


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 15, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> But... But Central Skagit Medic One is hiring!


I know.  My application is going to get mailed in on Monday.  Whidbey is also hiring and I am hoping to get a call to interview and test with them again.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 15, 2016)

I have a friend at Skagit. I was thinking about applying. I'd love to move back.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 15, 2016)

Put an application in.  What is the worst that could happen besides costing you postage.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 15, 2016)

Old Tracker said:


> mountains



Mountains? In Texas?


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 15, 2016)

If it's 6 or 7000 feet high, yep, that's a mountain. No 14er's but they are definitely not just hills.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 15, 2016)

Old Tracker said:


> If it's 6 or 7000 feet high, yep, that's a mountain. No 14er's but they are definitely not just hills.


you might get a nose bleed at that height!


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 15, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Phoenix is ok. lol


No it isn't. My one visit to Arizona resulted in a hospital visit for a sunburn and many sleepless nights.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 16, 2016)

Got my ALS protocols today. Time to start doing some reading.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 16, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I have a friend at Skagit. I was thinking about applying. I'd love to move back.



I don't know anything about Skagit, but I absolutely love western WA. I have a good friend who works at the naval hospital in Bremerton. He's leaving the Navy next year and keeps bugging me to come out there and start a small anesthesia group with him and a couple other CRNA's he knows out there. I probably would if I didn't just start a new job in NC that I am really happy with so far. If he's still in WA in a handful of years when I'm ready for a change again, I might very well end up out there.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 16, 2016)

My wife loves her practice here in GA and not ever having to shovel snow is a huge plus... But this doesn't feel like home to me. WA always did. The mountains and the ocean have an inexorable pull.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 16, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> No it isn't. My one visit to Arizona resulted in a hospital visit for a sunburn and many sleepless nights.




That's why I only said ok. This time of year it's brutal. I will never like it here in the summer. Talk about getting cabin fever!


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 16, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> That's why I only said ok. This time of year it's brutal. I will never like it here in the summer. Talk about getting cabin fever!


Yeah, it really sucks- I have albanism so I can't enjoy alot of places like that. Where I live is only sunny for like 90 days of the year so I survive here but it still puts a limit on my outdoor activities.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 16, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> That's why I only said ok. This time of year it's brutal. I will never like it here in the summer. Talk about getting cabin fever!



I can empathize with that, it gets real warm down here on the west side of the Big Bend in Texas. And forget that, "It's a dry heat" foolishness, when it's 110 degrees it is hot. It's even worse if the humidity climbs all the way into the 20s.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 16, 2016)

Old Tracker said:


> I can empathize with that, it gets real warm down here on the west side of the Big Bend in Texas. And forget that, "It's a dry heat" foolishness, when it's 110 degrees it is hot. It's even worse if the humidity climbs all the way into the 20s.



101 with 60% here


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 16, 2016)

73°F here (and people wonder why no one wants to leave So Ca lol)


----------



## Aprz (Jul 16, 2016)

I can only live in 66-72 degree temperature.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 16, 2016)

I enjoy 65-75 but can tolerate up to 87.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 16, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> 73°F here (and people wonder why no one wants to leave So Ca lol)



That's the ENTIRE problem with Southern California, almost perfect weather, completely ruined by too many people. Well...don't forget the totally unrealistic real estate prices either.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 16, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> 73°F here (and people wonder why no one wants to leave So Ca lol)



I can think of several reasons to leave SoCal. 

101 with 30% humidity. Supposed to be 111 today.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 16, 2016)

Just did our monthly bag check while on the new shift. Real strong work other crews. I didn't know we are supposed to leave stuff in the bags that expired in 2008 or have the bags stocked enough to make a completely separate bag minus the IO kit.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 16, 2016)

So does being seen on a traffic camera that's then broadcast on the news count as an ice cream purchasing worthy offense?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 16, 2016)

Old Tracker said:


> I can empathize with that, it gets real warm down here on the west side of the Big Bend in Texas. And forget that, "It's a dry heat" foolishness, when it's 110 degrees it is hot. It's even worse if the humidity climbs all the way into the 20s.


I miss that weather. 100 with 100% here.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 16, 2016)

Tigger said:


> So does being seen on a traffic camera that's then broadcast on the news count as an ice cream purchasing worthy offense?


I've been on onscene.tv twice now without having to buy any ice cream lol (but then again we're not a fire house, if we were then I'd bet we'd have to haha)


----------



## Tigger (Jul 16, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I've been on onscene.tv twice now without having to buy any ice cream lol (but then again we're not a fire house, if we were then I'd bet we'd have to haha)


It is an enforceable crime in this here EMS station.

Which sucks since I somehow became the PIO.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 16, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I can think of several reasons to leave SoCal.
> 
> 101 with 30% humidity. Supposed to be 111 today.


Do you guys have to declare an emergency and shelter in place when it gets that hot?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 16, 2016)

Aprz said:


> Do you guys have to declare an emergency and shelter in place when it gets that hot?


101 is nothing. All day units just got decent sized ice chests for water and to cool saline bags. 

We all just cry a lot when it gets hot and humid


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 16, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> 101 is nothing. All day units just got decent sized ice chests for water and to cool saline bags.
> 
> We all just cry a lot when it gets hot and humid


There is a reason I want to make Anchorage my home for a while. Screw that 100+ business.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 16, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> There is a reason I want to make Anchorage my home for a while. Screw that 100+ business.


This area sucks for about 3-4 months but is absolutely amazing for the rest of the year. Sky is clear 99% of the time with the occasional thunderstorm. No snow and no tornados.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 16, 2016)

DesertMedic66, are you out around Imperial or Calexico?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 16, 2016)

Old Tracker said:


> DesertMedic66, are you out around Imperial or Calexico?


About an hour and a half north of there. I go dirt bike riding in ocotillo well which is only ~30-45 minutes away from imperial.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 16, 2016)

We're SUPPOSED to be able to downgrade out of our button up uniform shirts and just wear the company t-shirt we wear as undershirts when it gets hot enough, but policy doesn't specify a specific temperature, and the call has to be made by management so if we don't get the page saying its allowed, we can't downgrade.....so far we haven't downgraded to t-shirts once this year for temp (we were allowed to wear the new company issued t-shirts only during EMS week though)


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 16, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> We're SUPPOSED to be able to downgrade out of our button up uniform shirts and just wear the company t-shirt we wear as undershirts when it gets hot enough, but policy doesn't specify a specific temperature, and the call has to be made by management so if we don't get the page saying its allowed, we can't downgrade.....so far we haven't downgraded to t-shirts once this year for temp (we were allowed to wear the new company issued t-shirts only during EMS week though)



You would die out here.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 16, 2016)

They let us wear ditch the 5.11 polo and wear issued t-shirts when the heat index is above 95. That's been every day since early June.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 16, 2016)

I wish our agency would let us do that. The Propper polos we wear at work are.ridiculously hot


----------



## Tigger (Jul 16, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I wish our agency would let us do that. The Propper polos we wear at work are.ridiculously hot


We wear our Class B shirts regardless of temp. It's been in the 90s, but no relent. And there was a near mutiny when polos were suggested.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 16, 2016)

Yeah, the 5.11 polos are heavy and hold in heat. And they don't look very neat. 

I still think a polo of golf shirt material and lightweight golf pants would be awesome for summer uniforms. They looked at me like I had three heads when I suggested something other than 5.11 EMS pants.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 16, 2016)

I would wear a button down, the ones I wore in NM for my agencies and in west Texas were much cooler than these polos


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 16, 2016)

Supposedly we'll get Polos as an option to wear when it's hot out, they put out a poll on prefered color (white vs. navy....navy won in a landslide lol) but other than that no follow on word


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 16, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> About an hour and a half north of there. I go dirt bike riding in ocotillo well which is only ~30-45 minutes away from imperial.



I know where Ocotillo is. Fueled there about 3 weeks ago when we went to San Diego/Oceanside to see youngest daughter. Pretty warm there.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 16, 2016)

I don't have a uniform yet, but allegedly that will end later this week. Very comfy in jeans, a pocket Tee shirt, and a Volunteer Fire Dept. baseball cap. None of the patients have really given a hoot what I was wearing.


----------



## exodus (Jul 16, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Just did our monthly bag check while on the new shift. Real strong work other crews. I didn't know we are supposed to leave stuff in the bags that expired in 2008 or have the bags stocked enough to make a completely separate bag minus the IO kit.



Which shift? 108?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 16, 2016)

exodus said:


> Which shift? 108?


106


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 16, 2016)

Tigger said:


> We wear our Class B shirts regardless of temp. It's been in the 90



Same here. It was 117 yesterday and it hit 124 a couple weeks ago.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 17, 2016)

I just overheard this gem of an 0130 dispatch:

BLS Ambulance, respond to a sick person. 50 YOF relates she was struck by lightning three days ago, and is now suffering from a stomach ache. She will be waiting for the ambulance in her vehicle outside the entrance to her development. 

Facepalm. So glad I don't have to go on that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 17, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> I just overheard this gem of an 0130 dispatch:
> 
> BLS Ambulance, respond to a sick person. 50 YOF relates she was struck by lightning three days ago, and is now suffering from a stomach ache. She will be waiting for the ambulance in her vehicle outside the entrance to her development.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a shocking good call


----------



## Aprz (Jul 17, 2016)

She sounds like a good story teller. I think I'd be entertained all the way to the ER/psych.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 17, 2016)

I got to watch someone fall out of a golf cart tonight. Ended up as an RSI and a trauma room report.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 17, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I got to watch someone fall out of a golf cart tonight. Ended up as an RSI and a trauma room report.



Something tells me it wasn't the fall that caused all that.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 17, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> Something tells me it wasn't the fall that caused all that.


Eh, she fell out during a turn and smacked her head on a curb when she hit. At 15mph or so that did some damage. I'm pretty sure most of what I saw was caused by the fall.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 17, 2016)

Tigger said:


> So does being seen on a traffic camera that's then broadcast on the news count as an ice cream purchasing worthy offense?




Depends on why you were on the traffic camera. Do spill.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 17, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I miss that weather. 100 with 100% here.



Texas is now officially off my list.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 17, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> That sounds like a shocking good call



That right there gets a facepalm.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 17, 2016)

Jesus. RIP to the latest victims of unspeakable violence in Baton Rouge. This is untenable. 

http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/17/us/baton-route-police-shooting/index.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 17, 2016)

The conventions should be real interesting.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm so glad I didn't go into law enforcement. I'd be one **** head away from going to prison right now.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 17, 2016)

Can I just vent for a second? I am flying to Portland for work, and my boss, in order to save $400 thought it would be totally acceptable for me to drive from Savannah to Columbia SC... To fly to Charlottle and then on to Portland.

W. T. F.

I live 15 minutes away from an airport. I would have paid the extra 400 dollars myself to avoid leaving 5 hours before my flight, driving to Columbia and then having to drive home Tuesday night at 10pm.

Just stupid. And when I said I would change the flight, everyone freaked out because it was travel paid for by corporate. I'm losing my mind.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 17, 2016)

Cops have a tough job... And it's only going to get worse.
Indeed the conventions will be interesting, the Dems are having the mothers of "slain black men" speak. Freddie Gray's mom, Michael Brown's mom, trayvon's mom,  etcetc... What a bunch of ****ing morons. With this timing of violence against cops, to have the mother of guys who were fighting with cops (some of them) and got shot for it is pathetic. Worsening race relations.

The stakes are so high with the current race relations, Supreme Court appointments, terrorism and the influx of military aged male "refugees", etc. etc.

This election and the next few months will determine the next 100 years in this country, save for a foreign invasion. 

Vote for Trump.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 17, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Depends on why you were on the traffic camera. Do spill.


A long extrication took place beneath the camera. While Fire watched each other use the tools, my partner and I removed the other, still somewhat trapped patient ourselves.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 17, 2016)

Does anyone know how to copy a Facebook post with pics to this site?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 17, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> Vote for Trump.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 17, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> Cops have a tough job... And it's only going to get worse.
> Indeed the conventions will be interesting, the Dems are having the mothers of "slain black men" speak. Freddie Gray's mom, Michael Brown's mom, trayvon's mom,  etcetc... What a bunch of ****ing morons. With this timing of violence against cops, to have the mother of guys who were fighting with cops (some of them) and got shot for it is pathetic. Worsening race relations.
> 
> The stakes are so high with the current race relations, Supreme Court appointments, terrorism and the influx of military aged male "refugees", etc. etc.
> ...



In all seriousness......the time for this concern has passed, I'm afraid. We've been too complacent for too long already. I think the die has already been cast.

Our debt is already more than we can repay, and the government continues to borrow what, $.40 of every dollar it spends? It is only a matter of time before lenders stop buying our governments debt, at which time the dollar will collapse. When that happens, both your savings account and 401k will be worthless. The price of a gallon of gas or loaf of bread could could increase 10000% overnight. For some reason people don't take this seriously. I guess they think it can't happen here, but it has already happened many times throughout history. We are not that special.

Everyone - "conservatives" and leftists alike - wants the government to enforce their preferences and fund their special interests, and the politicians are happy to oblige, because it increases their power. The result is that government power over our lives has increased exponentially and our rights have eroded dramatically in the past decades - shockingly few people even seem to care that the 4th amendment was effectively erased last week - and as a result, we are on the verge of a full-blown police state.

What you see happening with the police now is just the start of it. Lots of people are really fed up with our government and our criminal justice system. Many of those gripes are legit, many are not. But push eventually comes to shove, and I think what we are seeing now is the first shoves. The people who have the least to lose are the first ones to do it.

Things have gotten really bad, really quickly, and either of the current major party candidates will do nothing but press even harder on the accelerator. All they do is double down on what's already happening.

But hey, we've got EBT and pokemon and the Kardashians, so who cares what the NSA and SCOTUS are up to, right?


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 17, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Does anyone know how to copy a Facebook post with pics to this site?


take a screenshot


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 17, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> take a screenshot




DOH


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 17, 2016)

This is my post on Facebook today.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 17, 2016)

And missed out on a cardiac arrest because my partner can't finish a report in under an hour and refuses to clear the hospital until then.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jul 17, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> And missed out on a cardiac arrest because my partner can't finish a report in under an hour and refuses to clear the hospital until then.


Meh. There will be plenty of others...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 17, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Meh. There will be plenty of others...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not in Pierce county.  It would have been my second in a year being a medic.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 17, 2016)

#glamourshotz


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 17, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Not in Pierce county.  It would have been my second in a year being a medic.



Ohhh. You should have went to ALS in Yak. I think I worked an arrest every weekend.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm about to fill out an application actually.  I said I would give my current employer a year before I jumped ship.  And since central only had 5 students pass the NREMT Als is in need.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 18, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> Cops have a tough job... And it's only going to get worse.
> Indeed the conventions will be interesting, the Dems are having the mothers of "slain black men" speak. Freddie Gray's mom, Michael Brown's mom, trayvon's mom,  etcetc... What a bunch of ****ing morons. With this timing of violence against cops, to have the mother of guys who were fighting with cops (some of them) and got shot for it is pathetic. Worsening race relations.
> 
> The stakes are so high with the current race relations, Supreme Court appointments, terrorism and the influx of military aged male "refugees", etc. etc.
> ...



Um, no.

Trump is a terrible candidate and a complete dilliante. He is in no way prepared to be the President. 

Vote for Johnson, or accept Hillary. She's ruthless.


----------



## terrible one (Jul 18, 2016)

Ugh Hilary .....
Is this the best the United States can do? Trump or Clinton?? Worst election year ever.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 18, 2016)

#feelthejohnson


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 18, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> #feelthejohnson


Hahaha. Werd!


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 18, 2016)

Trump would be a great person to win. Then all we have to do is impeach him and we don't have to have Trump or Billary. Win win....if only it were that easy.....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## CALEMT (Jul 19, 2016)

I do things that make me look cooler than I really am.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jul 19, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 2907
> 
> I Google pictures of things that make me look cooler than I really am.


Fixed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 19, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ha. You wish.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 19, 2016)

Want to hear a story?

This morning, I hopped on a plane to fly from PDX to DFW and I was scheduled to make a connection from Dallas to Columbia. Through some some sort of American Airlines company issue, we had a ground delay on the taxiway at PDX that caused us to be 45 minutes late to Dallas. Not an ATC delay, a company delay. (Remember that, it's important.)

Because I'm 6'1" and a bigger guy, I decided to purchase a first class upgrade at the check in kiosk for the second leg of my flight from Dallas to Columbia. I NEVER buy upgrades, but I was in a crappy seat and there was nothing better available, so why not?

Anyway, because we were 45 minutes late, I knew the connection to my next flight would be tight. I was able to get right off the plane, run to the ridiculous train that goes to the B gates at DFW and got to my gate about 10 minutes before departure. Mitch, the extremely unhelpful gate agent told me the flight was closed. I said, "can you just check?" Nope. No way. Against policy. I said, "Hey man, the door is still open, the jet Bridge is still at the door and I need to get on this plane". He said, "Nope. The flight is closed". And then he really became kind of a jerk about it when I asked if there was a supervisor around. I figured I wasn't going to press it, because I could see myself getting tazed by an overzealous security guy, "Sir! The ramp agent said the fight was closed!" Bzzzzzzzzttttt!

Well, hell. Now I'm screwed.

I stood at the window while I called the AA 800 number to rebook a a flight. For the next 10 minutes I watched ramp agents go in and out of the plane and at least 25 minutes went by before they pushed from the gate. But they wouldn't let me on the plane.

Okay. So now I've missed my flight to Columbia and lo and behold, there's no other flight leaving for Columbia tonight. Why Columbia? Well, because that's where my truck is. Long story. They got me on a flight to Savannah that gets in at midnight. And, because I need my truck, I'm renting a car to drive to Columbia and then I'll return it there and collect my truck, paying another day of parking. Oh yeah, did I mention that AA isn't going to refund my upgrade for the flight that they caused me to miss? Great service.

So, in a nutshell, I'm out the upgrade. The cost of the car rental. The extra day of parking and I get to deal with the inconvenience of having to DRIVE from Savannah to Columbia to get my truck and then drive back. 

Done with American Airlines. Done.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 19, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Want to hear a story?


Did you get any money back at all?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 19, 2016)

Not yet. I'm going to start the process tomorrow.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 19, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Want to hear a story?
> 
> This morning, I hopped on a plane to fly from PDX to DFW and I was scheduled to make a connection from Dallas to Columbia. Through some some sort of American Airlines company issue, we had a ground delay on the taxiway at PDX that caused us to be 45 minutes late to Dallas. Not an ATC delay, a company delay. (Remember that, it's important.)
> 
> ...





I'm really pissed and it didn't even happen to me!! I would love to help you compose a letter to them.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 19, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Want to hear a story?
> 
> This morning, I hopped on a plane to fly from PDX to DFW and I was scheduled to make a connection from Dallas to Columbia. Through some some sort of American Airlines company issue, we had a ground delay on the taxiway at PDX that caused us to be 45 minutes late to Dallas. Not an ATC delay, a company delay. (Remember that, it's important.)
> 
> ...


Geez man that really sucks, im sorry. You restrained yourself a lot more than me, i would've torn the guys head off.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 19, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Done with American Airlines. Done.



And that's why I absolutely refuse to fly with Americant. I've been stuck at DFW way to many times with mechanical problems. Plus the customer service sucks. To be honest I almost never fly anymore, much rather road trip.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 20, 2016)

I've noticed that this forum kinda went dead for a while but now its gradually coming back to life. I slowed down posting and took a bit of a break for a while but now I'm going to try to be more active. Oh, I also decided finally to show you all my face. (sorry the pic isn't that great)


----------



## nightmoves123 (Jul 20, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> So, in a nutshell, I'm out the upgrade. The cost of the car rental. The extra day of parking and I get to deal with the inconvenience of having to DRIVE from Savannah to Columbia to get my truck and then drive back.
> 
> Done with American Airlines. Done.



Delta are not any better unfortunately. I had a similar experience on international flights last month.Very surprised if you dont get some sort of compensation though! If you get stuck in Dallas and Im in country gimme a shout I'll put you up


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 20, 2016)

Our paramedic student walked in and began complaining to my partner within 30 seconds about his struggles with a neighboring system's FTOs since they "are *******s and don't like his personality." 

Agh. It's going to be a long shift.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 20, 2016)

It's so weird having two days of every 3 days off...I can dig it though. 

Fiancé is working today...what should the pup and I do? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 20, 2016)

Hiking? Or drinking lol. Austin has some great dog friendly breweries. Me and the girlfriend are gonna wander up to Houston since I'm off today and so is she. 
You think your schedule is.weird, try having four in a row off every week if you dont pick up ot


----------



## Seirende (Jul 20, 2016)

I am really starting to feel used at one of my services.

When I signed on, it was to be on call every fourth day, 12 hours on weekdays and 24 on Saturdays and Sundays. I was at the time also working at a grocery store in town, so I could be at work and on call at the same time.

After a while, this one rather incompetent person had to leave after his training permit ran out; my supervisor asked me to take 8 hours each Monday and Tuesday morning. Sometime in there I quit grocery and started caregiving one day per week out of town, of which I would skip every fourth week so that I could be at this volly service. I also joined another service where I set my own schedule.

About a month ago, another trainee who was filling out a crew had her training permit out. At this point, my supervisor informs me that she, myself, and my younger sister are the only people who are in town during the day, so either myself or my sister will need to be on call 6a-6p Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday IN ADDITION to the hours that I'm already covering. This was only supposed to be for a few weeks. At the time, I thought that that was an unreasonable schedule, but I agreed to do it for a few weeks.

Here's the kicker. The person that they were planning have take an accelerated course and fill out a crew after those few weeks ended up signing up for the regular length course, starting in August. A few weeks turned into months. I told my supervisor that I was fine taking a lot of days, but I didn't want to do nights and weekends any more. After some time with her just plain not getting back to me, I followed up and was told that she didn't "have another EMT to put in that spot." Total BS. The other volunteers have day jobs, they could fill those night and weekend hours easily.

I'm just flabbergasted that she didn't even think to ask me if I was willing to extend my original commitment. Then when I straight up told her that it was too much and politely requested to be taken off the nights/weekend schedule, she didn't even respond until I asked again after over a week and then it was a refusal. I'm mad now. I'm scheduled for 86 hours on call this week. I cannot be home during that time, because I stay in town while I'm on call. My supervisor know this. I haven't been able to schedule hours at the other service and I've significantly rearranged my life in other ways. I would have cheerfully done that for a few weeks to help the service and because I'll need to use this supervisor as a reference.

However, the casual assumption that I would be fine putting an EMS service above everything else in my life has really ticked me off. This isn't even a great service. I run with the supervisor mostly and she honestly doesn't know medicine that well. I have been chewed out for bringing things up on calls that I saw were being overlooked. And by "bringing up," I mean the "hey, maybe you want to consider such and such" line which I've always been told is completely appropriate between professionals. The straw that broke my respect for this service was when the sup snapped at me for flipping through the lead views on the cardiac monitor. She directly told me not to touch the monitor because I was going to screw things up. I'm not an idiot, I understand how to work the most basic monitor functions without breaking anything.

Also, I just got my quarterly check.. for 500 dollars.

Yeah, I just want to walk away at this point. Instead, I'm going to email her and give a two week notice after which I will not do nights or weekends and if that's a problem, she'll have to find someone else. Then I'll stick it out until I find better employment, get the heck out of Dodge, and strongly advise my younger sister to do this same. This is not how EMS is supposed to be.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 20, 2016)

I say get out.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 20, 2016)

Seirende said:


> I am really starting to feel used at one of my services.
> 
> When I signed on, it was to be on call every fourth day, 12 hours on weekdays and 24 on Saturdays and Sundays. I was at the time also working at a grocery store in town, so I could be at work and on call at the same time.
> 
> ...



And you're not being paid for this? 

Quit. 

Even if you are being paid for it. 

Quit. 

The reason we are treated the way we are is people are willing to put up with crap like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 20, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Hiking? Or drinking lol. Austin has some great dog friendly breweries. Me and the girlfriend are gonna wander up to Houston since I'm off today and so is she.
> You think your schedule is.weird, try having four in a row off every week if you dont pick up ot



I took the dog to the river then went to the gym. Gonna head to the pool in a bit. If I wasn't on the $5 till Friday budget drinking would be involved right around now haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 20, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I took the dog to the river then went to the gym. Gonna head to the pool in a bit. If I wasn't on the $5 till Friday budget drinking would be involved right around now haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See, you clearly need a better stocked home bar. That makes the alcohol feel free, and free=better.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 20, 2016)

Yea. Leave and let her figure it out.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 20, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> See, you clearly need a better stocked home bar. That makes the alcohol feel free, and free=better.


Perfect reasoning! Lol


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 20, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Perfect reasoning! Lol


I took a semester of Logic and Critical Thinking as a philosophy elective in college. It's served me well.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 20, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I took the dog to the river then went to the gym. Gonna head to the pool in a bit. If I wasn't on the $5 till Friday budget drinking would be involved right around now haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you were closer I'd buy you a.beer or two lol


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 20, 2016)

I finally had the race card thrown my way today lol. Worked burn and had to do the periodic rotating of the patient. Well I guess she felt that was unnecessary and said my nurse pinched her when she was lifting draw sheets for me to reach and wanted to bother her because she was black. Then when I said I saw her and she didn't pinch you we got the "white people gonna stick together" line. Of course that pain has nothing to do with the severe burns covering a large portion of your legs and back.  Love when people try to tell me how to do my job or said nurse in this case as well.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 20, 2016)

Seirende said:


> I'm going to email her and give a two week notice



Yeah, bye Felecia.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 20, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> See, you clearly need a better stocked home bar. That makes the alcohol feel free, and free=better.





TransportJockey said:


> Perfect reasoning! Lol



Then I'd just drink too much. Lol



TransportJockey said:


> If you were closer I'd buy you a.beer or two lol



We're wanting to go exploring sooner than later. Kinda hard since I can't really do trades until I credential but when I'm finished we're going to be doing a bunch of mini 4 day vacations down to the gulf. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 20, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Then I'd just drink too much. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're going to love the beaches over there. The water is gorgeous.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 20, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> You're going to love the beaches over there. The water is gorgeous.



We're wanting to float the Guadalupe as well soon. Was planning on bugging you to join when we do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 20, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Then I'd just drink too much.


You have a backup kidney for a reason.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 20, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> We're wanting to float the Guadalupe as well soon. Was planning on bugging you to join when we do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im ok for a few hour drive, we can make a meetup out of it lol


----------



## EMT2015 (Jul 20, 2016)

Finally catching up on all my tv shows while on shift today.  Hoping to be off at 6pm.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 21, 2016)

I just got flashed by a traffic camera taking my sister to the ER.


----------



## nightmoves123 (Jul 21, 2016)

Time to get finished on visiting every US State...road trip planned for next month is Dallas-Oklahoma-Kansas City-St Louis-Nashville-Memphis-New Orleans-Mobile-Dallas

Best get some Johnny Cash and Elvis downloaded onto my phone


----------



## MrJones (Jul 21, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I just got flashed by a traffic camera taking my sister to the ER.



I lived in a state that a)does not require front license plates and b)does not require license plates on non-commercial trailers. In the process of moving to my current location I was pulling a 25' gooseneck trailer loaded with farm equipment when I was flashed by a speed camera (shoots both front and back of vehicle, btw) in Sioux City, IA. I told my wife that, if they were able to track me down from that, I would happily pay the ticket to congratulate them.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 21, 2016)

I just read up on the laws regarding getting a school zone ticket in AZ. 2 or 3 points on my license. It was 3 am in a town I'm not familiar with. I didn't see the sign. I didn't see the school. I was trying to get my sister to the ER. I'm so pissed.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 21, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I just read up on the laws regarding getting a school zone ticket in AZ. 2 or 3 points on my license. It was 3 am in a town I'm not familiar with. I didn't see the sign. I didn't see the school. I was trying to get my sister to the ER. I'm so pissed.


In these parts (the Carolinas) school zone speed limits only apply during school hours.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 21, 2016)

Remi x2^^. most school zones in the law would state they are active "while children are congregating". Which if i had to guess would not be in a random town in the middle of Arizona at 3 am. To be honest if you go to court for it(if its points in NYS you have to now), and you explain your credentials, and the fact that hey my sister needed transport, the volley ambulance(im assuming is what services your area) would have taken 10-20 minutes to get here. Judges are very give or take (they'll either help you a ton or be an ***). However, i cannot see how any state can validate 3 points on a license for a school zone ticket at 3am, when no kids congregate... Is school even still in session?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 21, 2016)

School zone rules vary from town to town in the metro Phoenix area. In Tempe,  it's 35 at ALL times. Some places have flashing lights. I just went back by the school and it is the flashing light scenario. I'm not sure why the camera activated. One would think 3 am would be a plus for me.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 21, 2016)

Yea, if i had to say MAYBE, a ticket- fine. But if you actually go to court and show your an emt, and have taken xyz class, been doing it for xyz years, and my sister needed to be at the ER 5 minutes ago kinda thing, you'd be fine. I don't think the judge would put points on, and if he/she did you can appeal it.

EDIT: most of the "camera tickets" are just fines, because there are certain unkowns(Stolen ect.)


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 21, 2016)

These next two days are my last two days on the BLS truck unless I want to work with a friend. That sweet, sweet freedom from IFT and BS 911's is almost here.


----------



## MrJones (Jul 21, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> School zone rules vary from town to town in the metro Phoenix area. In Tempe,  it's 35 at ALL times. Some places have flashing lights. I just went back by the school and it is the flashing light scenario. I'm not sure why the camera activated. One would think 3 am would be a plus for me.


Were you only exceeding the school zone speed limit or were you above the non-school zone limit as well?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 21, 2016)

MrJones said:


> Were you only exceeding the school zone speed limit or were you above the non-school zone limit as well?



Only the school zone limit. I'm ultra conscientious when it comes to speed limits in order to avoid problems concerning my job. That's what makes this even more frustrating.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 21, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Only the school zone limit. I'm ultra conscientious when it comes to speed limits in order to avoid problems concerning my job. That's what makes this even more frustrating.



That's the only crap thing to Arizona, those speed cameras. You should win if you take it to court. It's pretty absurd to get a ticket for going the speed limit at 3am when there's definitely no children around.


----------



## exodus (Jul 21, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> That's the only crap thing to Arizona, those speed cameras. You should win if you take it to court. It's pretty absurd to get a ticket for going the speed limit at 3am when there's definitely no children around.


 At least AZ warns you well in advance where the cameras are.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 21, 2016)

exodus said:


> At least AZ warns you well in advance where the cameras are.



True.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 21, 2016)

Did well on my interview/scenario today! Just one more step before achieving a goal I set as a baby paramedic


----------



## Gurby (Jul 21, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Did well on my interview/scenario today! Just one more step before achieving a goal I set as a baby paramedic



Just go in and be like,


----------



## epipusher (Jul 21, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Yea, if i had to say MAYBE, a ticket- fine. But if you actually go to court and show your an emt, and have taken xyz class, been doing it for xyz years, and my sister needed to be at the ER 5 minutes ago kinda thing, you'd be fine. I don't think the judge would put points on, and if he/she did you can appeal it.
> 
> EDIT: most of the "camera tickets" are just fines, because there are certain unkowns(Stolen ect.)


Or ask why she did not call an ambulance.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 21, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Yea, if i had to say MAYBE, a ticket- fine. But if you actually go to court and show your an emt, and have taken xyz class, been doing it for xyz years, and my sister needed to be at the ER 5 minutes ago kinda thing, you'd be fine. I don't think the judge would put points on, and if he/she did you can appeal it.
> 
> EDIT: most of the "camera tickets" are just fines, because there are certain unkowns(Stolen ect.)


As an EMS providers I'd be wary of saying that since we probably should know better.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 21, 2016)

Tigger said:


> As an EMS providers I'd be wary of saying that since we probably should know better.



Bottom line is that I was staying at my mom's across the street from my sister's house and I already knew what the problem was. No need for an ambulance. I was following the posted speed limit and obeying traffic laws. The camera is supposed to be triggered when the lights are flashing during school functions. I have since learned from EMS friends that work that area that it's a known issue with that particular camera. There is a chance that I will never hear from them.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 21, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Bottom line is that I was staying at my mom's across the street from my sister's house and I already knew what the problem was. No need for an ambulance. I was following the posted speed limit and obeying traffic laws. The camera is supposed to be triggered when the lights are flashing during school functions. I have since learned from EMS friends that work that area that it's a known issue with that particular camera. There is a chance that I will never hear from them.


I more responding NysEms's post. Going to court to contest a speeding ticket by saying your EMT and were driving someone over the speed limit would probably not fly.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 21, 2016)

Tigger said:


> I more responding NysEms's post. Going to court to contest a speeding ticket by saying your EMT and were driving someone over the speed limit would probably not fly.



Ah. Gotcha. Been a long,  trying day.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 21, 2016)

I am at a 21 Pilots concert. I wonder if @caEMT is volunteering there today.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 21, 2016)

Aprz said:


> I am at a 21 Pilots concert. I wonder if @caEMT is volunteering there today.


Nice! I wanted to go to their Austin show, but no luck :/


----------



## Tigger (Jul 21, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Nice! I wanted to go to their Austin show, but no luck :/


Wanted to see them at Red Rocks, sold out in a couple of minutes and I'm not quite fan enough to pay 100+/seat.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 22, 2016)

Aprz said:


> I am at a 21 Pilots concert. I wonder if @caEMT is volunteering there today.


Of course, having fun without me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 22, 2016)

Random tourist at the beach to me:

"Not to tell you how to do your job, but most vehicles are stolen when they have their keys in the ignition and are left running."

"Well ma'am, we have to keep them running to keep the equipment charged and the medications cool. It is locked up even with it running though."

"That seems like a pretty fiscally irresponsible practice, and I'd be extremely upset as a taxpayer if your laziness caused me to buy you a new vehicle."

"Understood. Thanks for your input. Enjoy the beach."

Smile and wave boys. Smile and wave.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 22, 2016)

Lol, that was really funny Chaz. She seemed as if she was not a tax payer too. Instead of being black and white id be red and white tho sadly , burning is too easy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 22, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Did well on my interview/scenario today! Just one more step before achieving a goal I set as a baby paramedic


Flight?


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 22, 2016)

Had what I thought would be a typical call, 40 y/o male altered mental status at 0300 on a dead end street in a middle class part of town.  As we're pulling up, guy in boxers and a sleeveless tshirt kicks, and I mean a full force kick, like the top hinge broke off, his screen door open and screams "HI". Did the worlds fastest k turn (looking back, it was pretty impressive for an f450 chassis) and haul out of there. LE responds, turns out the guy decided to combine oxycontin and booze, kept passing out/ acting funny and his daughter called us.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 22, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> As we're pulling up, guy in boxers and a sleeveless tshirt kicks, and I mean a full force kick, like the top hinge broke off, his screen door open and screams "HI".



At least he was polite. A tad overenthusiastic maybe, but polite.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 22, 2016)

Sup seemed to take my email well initially. That is, until she ripped into me later that evening for two small unrelated things. Figured out that that conversation wasn't going well when her third sentence in was, "Don't smart off to me!"

Holy cow.


----------



## Gurby (Jul 22, 2016)

Seirende said:


> Sup seemed to take my email well initially. That is, until she ripped into me later that evening for two small unrelated things. Figured out that that conversation wasn't going well when her third sentence in was, "Don't smart off to me!"
> 
> Holy cow.



This would be my face:


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 22, 2016)

Seirende said:


> At least he was polite. A tad overenthusiastic maybe, but polite.


He wasn't very polite to his door


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 22, 2016)

And that is when I would change back into my normal clothes and say "I'm done."  And walk away never to return.


----------



## ectopicthoughts (Jul 22, 2016)

KempoEMT said:


> *Finals Stink*​


Writing finals stinks.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 22, 2016)

The concert was pretty epic. The Greek Theater in Berkeley is a pretty nice venue, but not enough shade. I am so glad I brought sunscreen, but I wish I brought an umbrella or something. I consider sunscreen to be a last resort protection from the sun so I was no amused sitting in the sun and trying to cover up with a hat and jacket (even though it was super hot).


----------



## terrible one (Jul 24, 2016)

I found out I don't like working wildland fires anymore lol
#sandfire


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 24, 2016)

terrible one said:


> I found out I don't like working wildland fires anymore lol
> #sandfire



After taking a 2 year hiatus from schedule B to try to get my p card. I must admit I'd kill for a out of county right about now lol.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 24, 2016)

I visited a small  rural town the other day with one fire/ambulance station. Fire is volly,  but ambulance is paid. EMTs are able to start IVs. There are, of course,  a fair amount of transfers because the "hospital" (term used very loosely) is tiny. They do have a life flight station there and three others nor too far away. I'm so tempted to apply. They have two rigs-one has full extrication capabilities.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 24, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I visited a small  rural town the other day with one fire/ambulance station. Fire is volly,  but ambulance is paid. EMTs are able to start IVs. There are, of course,  a fair amount of transfers because the "hospital" (term used very loosely) is tiny. They do have a life flight station there and three others nor too far away. I'm so tempted to apply. They have two rigs-one has full extrication capabilities.
> 
> View attachment 2919


Rig with extrication gear? Cool!! I would totally go for it.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 24, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I visited a small  rural town the other day with one fire/ambulance station. Fire is volly,  but ambulance is paid. EMTs are able to start IVs. There are, of course,  a fair amount of transfers because the "hospital" (term used very loosely) is tiny. They do have a life flight station there and three others nor too far away. I'm so tempted to apply. They have two rigs-one has full extrication capabilities.
> 
> View attachment 2919



I'd say apply! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 24, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I visited a small  rural town the other day with one fire/ambulance station. Fire is volly,  but ambulance is paid. EMTs are able to start IVs. There are, of course,  a fair amount of transfers because the "hospital" (term used very loosely) is tiny. They do have a life flight station there and three others nor too far away. I'm so tempted to apply. They have two rigs-one has full extrication capabilities.
> 
> View attachment 2919


Just remember that doing extrication (actually using the cutters, spreaders, rams, etc) is a lot more labor intensive and requires a lot more strength.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 24, 2016)

A service I used to work at had extrication equipment on the unit. It was used one time ever (still to this day I think, seven years later). It was used on a go-cart for a quick door pop. Like desert said, it's labor intensive, and there's usually other stuff a medic needs to be doing anyway.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 24, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Just remember that doing extrication (actually using the cutters, spreaders, rams, etc) is a lot more labor intensive and requires a lot more strength.



Fire responds with. It's all in one station. There is a regular rig,  too.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 24, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Just remember that doing extrication (actually using the cutters, spreaders, rams, etc) is a lot more labor intensive and requires a lot more strength.



I've also been a good girl and been going to the gym and working out religiously.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 24, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Just remember that doing extrication (actually using the cutters, spreaders, rams, etc) is a lot more labor intensive and requires a lot more strength.



Plus some awkward movements with the cutters and spreaders.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 24, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Plus some awkward movements with the cutters and spreaders.


I practice a lot with awkward movements...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 24, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I practice a lot with awkward movements...



That's why I have 2 kids.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 24, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I practice a lot with awkward movements...



Cause your girlfriend wears the pants in the relationship. I mean its pretty obvious, she has a 45 vs your 9mm.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 24, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I've also been a good girl and been going to the gym and working out religiously.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 24, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Cause your girlfriend wears the pants in the relationship. I mean its pretty obvious, she has a 45 vs your 9mm.


Size doesn't matter...


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 24, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Size doesn't matter...



Says the little man that drives the compensator 9000...


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 25, 2016)

I ran a really weird call last night for a combo OD/CVA. Dude is 60 years old and still running around shooting up heroin...

I honestly could not separate whether the patient was too uncooperative to follow my stroke assessment commands or if he was actually presenting with a positive stroke scale. I ended up calling in a stroke alert after giving the patient a couple doses of Narcan. Just bizarre.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 25, 2016)

Seirende said:


> Sup seemed to take my email well initially. That is, until she ripped into me later that evening for two small unrelated things. Figured out that that conversation wasn't going well when her third sentence in was, "Don't smart off to me!"
> 
> Holy cow.


That is when you in more descriptive words to tell her to go have relations with herself and walk out the door.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 25, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> I ran a really weird call last night for a combo OD/CVA. Dude is 60 years old and still running around shooting up heroin...
> 
> I honestly could not separate whether the patient was too uncooperative to follow my stroke assessment commands or if he was actually presenting with a positive stroke scale. I ended up calling in a stroke alert after giving the patient a couple doses of Narcan. Just bizarre.


Follow up, could be an interesting read later.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 26, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> I ran a really weird call last night for a combo OD/CVA. Dude is 60 years old and still running around shooting up heroin...
> 
> I honestly could not separate whether the patient was too uncooperative to follow my stroke assessment commands or if he was actually presenting with a positive stroke scale. I ended up calling in a stroke alert after giving the patient a couple doses of Narcan. Just bizarre.


Yup, MCA thrombus with massive left sided infarct. Unlucky dude.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 26, 2016)

The other day I was the first (probably ever) person to ever do a case presentation at work along with EBP suggestions for initial treatment and care of patients with DKA and HNS. This all stemmed from a DKA case I was involved with (part of the team) that we had in my ED. While I didn't point fingers, I hopefully opened some eyes about the things we could have done far better for that patient... 

And amazingly enough, I got some good comments from some of the "long-time" nurses (not all) about doing a pretty good presentation. Not bad for being a new nurse and it being my first presentation!


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 26, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> Yup, MCA thrombus with massive left sided infarct. Unlucky dude.


So this was also going along with some heroin use at the same time?


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 27, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> So this was also going along with some heroin use at the same time?


Correct. Occam's Razor did not apply this time.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm going to LA at the end of August!!! So excited!  My first trip out of SJ and my first time on a plane!!  Going to go work FYF!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 27, 2016)

Well just paid for overnight mail for my application to a dream agency.  Hopefully it pays off!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 27, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Well just paid for overnight mail for my application to a dream agency.  Hopefully it pays off!


Coming to Texas too? Lol


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 27, 2016)

No not yet.  But eyeing a few places while I try to convince my wife it is a good idea.  So how is GAA?


----------



## Flying (Jul 28, 2016)

While shopping today I saw one of the most cringe-y ambulances. Imagine an E250 with blue and white stars painted all over it, a neon blue brush guard with a bald eagle head mounted to it, a top with twice as many lights as the next IFT company, and finished with a couple of dollar store US flags on the mirrors.

I wish I had a dashcam on the car.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 28, 2016)

Flying said:


> While shopping today I saw one of the most cringe-y ambulances. Imagine an E250 with blue and white stars painted all over it, a neon blue brush guard with a bald eagle head mounted to it, a top with twice as many lights as the next IFT company, and finished with a couple of dollar store US flags on the mirrors.
> 
> I wish I had a dashcam on the car.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 28, 2016)

Flying said:


> While shopping today I saw one of the most cringe-y ambulances. Imagine an E250 with blue and white stars painted all over it, a neon blue brush guard with a bald eagle head mounted to it, a top with twice as many lights as the next IFT company, and finished with a couple of dollar store US flags on the mirrors.
> 
> I wish I had a dashcam on the car.


So you spotted @CALEMT in his POV?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 28, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> So you spotted @CALEMT in his POV?



Mine is camouflage. Get it right.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 28, 2016)

Officially picked up for HEMS  Can't wait to start learning, and actually being able to apply it (unlike my normal inner city stuff). @Remi  thanks for the info, it was definitely beneficial!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 28, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Officially picked up for HEMS  Can't wait to start learning, and actually being able to apply it (unlike my normal inner city stuff). @Remi  thanks for the info, it was definitely beneficial!


Good luck, brother. Your gonna love the ride. Let me know if I can do anything to help out.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 28, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Officially picked up for HEMS  Can't wait to start learning, and actually being able to apply it (unlike my normal inner city stuff). @Remi  thanks for the info, it was definitely beneficial!


Congrats brother! Air life? I miss flying


----------



## Tigger (Jul 29, 2016)

So many FISDAP reports, so little motivation. Went from a suburban ambulance that covers lots of rural county to an engine doing 5000 runs a year...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 29, 2016)

The actual C/C of a patient today "I felt myself going through alcohol withdraws today so I decided to eat a bunch of meth and now I'm tripping balls".


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 29, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> The actual C/C of a patient today "I felt myself going through alcohol withdraws today so I decided to eat a bunch of meth and now I'm tripping balls".



The Dirty strikes again.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 29, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> The Dirty strikes again.


Negative. 86/87 area at the gas station all the homeless hang out at


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 29, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Negative. 86/87 area at the gas station all the homeless hang out at



Ah that lovely little area.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 29, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Ah that lovely little area.


Was I working with you when we had the lady who said her rectum was falling out?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 29, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Was I working with you when we had the lady who said her rectum was falling out?



I don't remember, maybe, probably. But I have ran on her before... multiple times actually.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 30, 2016)

Argh, someone slashed the tires on my Frontline ambulance today!  

Happened a couple weeks ago, we just got it back a few days ago, and now the crew working today sends out a group text to all the guys in our station a pic of the slashed tire


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## CALEMT (Jul 30, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Argh, someone slashed the tires on my Frontline ambulance today!
> 
> Happened a couple weeks ago, we just got it back a few days ago, and now the crew working today sends out a group text to all the guys in our station a pic of the slashed tire



Welcome to the jungle.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 30, 2016)

We've got fun and games!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 30, 2016)

We got everything you want, hunny we know the names


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 30, 2016)

Ready to get back to EMS full time. Actively job seeking.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 31, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Ready to get back to EMS full time. Actively job seeking.


If you don't mind California, we're actively recruiting medics at my company. We're offering sign on bonuses, and some relocation assistance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jul 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 31, 2016)

I haven't been on this website for almost a year. I have been focusing on my nursing career however I have started to get back involved with EMS. I have my first Flight Nurse interview this week! Crazy how time flies, 3 years of experience seems like forever when you first start out. I also just agreed to teach IABP and Hemodynamics for a local CCEMTP course. Should be fun.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 31, 2016)

Chase said:


> I haven't been on this website for almost a year. I have been focusing on my nursing career however I have started to get back involved with EMS. I have my first Flight Nurse interview this week! Crazy how time flies, 3 years of experience seems like forever when you first start out. I also just agreed to teach IABP and Hemodynamics for a local CCEMTP course. Should be fun.


Good luck!


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 31, 2016)

Chase said:


> I haven't been on this website for almost a year. I have been focusing on my nursing career however I have started to get back involved with EMS. I have my first Flight Nurse interview this week! Crazy how time flies, 3 years of experience seems like forever when you first start out. I also just agreed to teach IABP and Hemodynamics for a local CCEMTP course. Should be fun.


Congrats bud, and welcome back! Lol weren't you just a tele tech? Time flies...


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 1, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Ready to get back to EMS full time. Actively job seeking.



That's a heck of a hit to the wallet, but satisfaction?


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 1, 2016)

Chase said:


> I haven't been on this website for almost a year. I have been focusing on my nursing career however I have started to get back involved with EMS. I have my first Flight Nurse interview this week! Crazy how time flies, 3 years of experience seems like forever when you first start out. I also just agreed to teach IABP and Hemodynamics for a local CCEMTP course. Should be fun.


Oh dear... Just when I figured your sanity would return to you... Oh well. Mine's still on vacation in Maui while the rest of me toils in the mine of the ED.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 2, 2016)

Had our last lecture today. Final exam next week, then just field hours from there. A few more weeks and it will be smooth sailing into an easy 3 day a week class schedule. Light at the end of the tunnel is finally more than just a blip.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 2, 2016)

There's a guy at the gym right now that has ear buds in and is singing loudly..... and badly!!!!


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 2, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> There's a guy at the gym right now that has ear buds in and is singing loudly..... and badly!!!!


Almost reminds me of this:


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 2, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> Almost reminds me of this:




Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 2, 2016)

I know that I've officially moved to Texas because we've spent the last two hours in the station talking about diesel trucks, chickens and hay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 3, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I know that I've officially moved to Texas because we've spent the last two hours in the station talking about diesel trucks, chickens and hay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 3, 2016)

Didn't skip to the part that I wanted, but still relevant.


----------



## mct601 (Aug 5, 2016)

sooo, I have acquired a job for Air Methods. I have to fly to Denver for orientation.


I have never flown. Tips or suggestions? I figured someone here may have made this trip before


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 5, 2016)

mct601 said:


> I have never flown. Tips or suggestions?


Don't.


----------



## res1551cue (Aug 5, 2016)

mct601 said:


> sooo, I have acquired a job for Air Methods. I have to fly to Denver for orientation.
> 
> 
> I have never flown. Tips or suggestions? I figured someone here may have made this trip before



Most flights states side are not that bad. Depending on where you are coming from the trip can be over just as soon as you take off. The hardest part is the landing. lol


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 5, 2016)

mct601 said:


> sooo, I have acquired a job for Air Methods. I have to fly to Denver for orientation.
> 
> 
> I have never flown. Tips or suggestions? I figured someone here may have made this trip before


When is your class?


----------



## dutemplar (Aug 5, 2016)

Don't forget to take your own parachute from the nearby Army-Navy surplus store.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 5, 2016)

Wait, you got a job with air methods and never flown? Anywhere? 

How do you know you're going to like the helicopter?


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 5, 2016)

mct601 said:


> I have acquired a job for Air Methods.





mct601 said:


> I have never flown.



Thats kinda like joining the Navy and having a fear of boats. 

DIA (Denver International Airport) is super easy to navigate, just know ahead of time where you need to go (car rental etc). As for the flight, if you get motion sickness dramamine works good. Having something to occupy the time also helps.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 5, 2016)

My uncle was in the Navy and couldn't swim.


----------



## Flying (Aug 5, 2016)

Have you never flown because you never needed to or were inclined to? Or out of fear?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Aug 6, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=864287163716028
			




Worth a watch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 7, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1323459067684547
			







Think it's broken?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 7, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1323459067684547
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop!!!! That video makes me cringe. I've heard that sound too many times. Just makes me hurt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 7, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Think it's broken?



Ice and Ibuprofen, just walk it off. You'll be fine.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 7, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Ice and Ibuprofen, just walk it off. You'll be fine.


When I was a kid, my dad tried to make me walk off a broken fibula... Damn marines...


----------



## dutemplar (Aug 7, 2016)

Try, there is no try.  You should have just walked it off after changing your socks and popping two NSAIDs with a bottle of water.  Solves EVERYTHING.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 7, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> When I was a kid, my dad tried to make me walk off a broken fibula... Damn marines...



I vividly remember breaking a couple toes and my mom making me go to school. We ran the mile that day and when I pulled off my socks my whole foot was blue. Not as cool as your story, but I know the feel man *fist bump*.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 7, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> Try, there is no try.  You should have just walked it off after changing your socks and popping two NSAIDs with a bottle of water.  Solves EVERYTHING.


Drink water, change your socks, you'll live forever.


----------



## Surf40 (Aug 8, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Drink water, change your socks, you'll live forever.


You had to have been in the military.  That's all they used to tell us in the Army...if something was hurting, you were sick, broken, etc...it's because you weren't hydrated and needed to drink more water.  Although a fresh pair of socks, especially when out in the field, does feel amazing.


----------



## Surf40 (Aug 8, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> When I was a kid, my dad tried to make me walk off a broken fibula... Damn marines...


My PSGT did that when I was in the army...tried to tell me to suck up leg pain...a week later, when I couldn't walk, I went to the hospital and found out I had a femoral neck fracture.  Admitted to the hospital and had surgery the next morning!


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 8, 2016)

Give me one set of ACU's for the week but let me change my socks, underwear and t-shirt in the morning and  that goes a long way in the field 

But yes, one of my DS's in AIT loved that saying hahaha


----------



## Tigger (Aug 8, 2016)

Today we responded a "traffic accident" involving a rascal scooter. Because I am a smartass, when we arrived it seemed important to give a sizeup, "single electric conveyance assister rollover, all parties are out, no apparent hazards, we'll be investigating." 

And then twenty minutes later the helicopter is landing. Patient was of a larger build and ended up in the ditch at an odd angle off her oxygen causing some very profound hypoxia (52% and circumoral cyanosis with mottled extremities). So there's that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 8, 2016)

Look at that mechanism.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 9, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Look at that mechanism.


Hopefully they did the poke the spine test.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terrible one (Aug 9, 2016)

Lol love that video


----------



## Tigger (Aug 10, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Hopefully they did the poke the spine test.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Poked rull hard.

Though when attempting to determine if the pelvis was stable, I was unable to ever palpate a bony structure secondary to large amounts of "tissue."


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 10, 2016)

Recertifying my alphabet soup this month. Apparently the new BLS test is open book, which makes me wonder why the hell would they even bother with a written test in the first place.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 11, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 11, 2016)

... never mind


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 11, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> ... never mind




Ok.


----------



## dutemplar (Aug 12, 2016)

Helicopter:  A million parts spinning at 1000mph around an oil leak, while waiting for metal fatigue to set in, and made by the lowest bidder.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 13, 2016)

I am gonna cry myself to sleep because of this dude....was laughing the whole time I read this.
https://www.reddit.com/r/ProtectAndServe/comments/4xc2ot/be_a_firefighter/
To make life easier for yall...

Be a Firefighter
Alarm goes off at 8
Wake up Jim, it’s Firefighter work day
Put your fire pager on your belt so the whole world can see it 
Put on ‘Firefighters: First in Last Out’ t-shirt
Firefighters are gods gift to the earth anyways
Drive to gas station to purchase 15 bottles of Powerade
Notice someone staring at your Firefighter t-shirt
Tell them "Yeah I’m a Firefighter”
“Oh…I didn’t ask you if you were…”
“Just wanted to make sure you knew.” 
Walk away wondering why they don’t appreciate your service
Get to fire station, ready to start your shift
Workout instead
Finish work out, see checklist of items to accomplish during shift
You got 24 hours to do them, play Xbox instead
Another firefighter arrives at the station
Tell them “Hey man, I’m a firefighter.”
“I know we’ve worked at the same station together for 8 years.”
“Just wanted to make sure you knew.”
Walk away wondering why he doesn’t appreciate your service
Sit down in lounge area
Expensive leather chairs
Hold pager in your hands
Stare at it
No calls. Damn
Look at checklist of things to do during your shift
I got 24 hours, time for a nap instead
Lay down for nap
Firefighting is hard you know?
Nap gets interrupted 9 hours in for a fire alarm call
Police beat you on scene, tell you it’s a false alarm
**** it, Fire responding Code 3 anyways
Arrive on scene, Police Officer finds you to say it’s a false alarm
“I know. I’m a firefighter.”
‘I see that. I just wanted to let you know you can cancel…”
“Just wanted to make sure you knew”
Walk away wondering why he doesn’t appreciate your service
Get back to fire station
Fire Chief calls you into his office
****. I don’t want to be in trouble
Fire Chief asks why you responded Code 3 to an alarm when you were cancelled
“Well…I’m a firefighter.”
Fire Chief shakes his head
Just wanted to make sure you knew”
Walk away wondering why he doesn’t appreciate your service
Go back to the lounge area
Find list of building checks you need to accomplish
**** it, too much work
Make dinner
Crockpot special
Mom comes by the station to visit
Not today Mom I’m doing Firefighter ****
Didn’t you see the Last in Last Out t-shirt?
Getting tired
It’s been a long day
Reminisce on alarm call…you saved the building from going up in flames
Pop in a movie
Cry yourself to sleep watching Backdraft
Realize that could’ve been you today
**** yeah it could’ve been
Sleep again.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 15, 2016)

I found my new workout routine!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLGb7Exynp8


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 15, 2016)

I renewed my state license for the first time. It was a lot easier than I thought it would be. AND I finally got to changed the picture. Thankfully!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 16, 2016)

Love that when I'm trying to register my car, to get my license, because your car has to be registered to apply for your license...it's pouring rain and the state inspection places won't do the inspection because of it. 

Damnit Texas and your silly vehicle registration processes! At least I've got all my ducks in a row so when I get off on Thursday in the morning I can just go get it inspected, then to the tax office to register it then to DPS to get my shiny new Texas license. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 16, 2016)

And then there's the day you totally screw the pooch on an interview. 

Oh well. There's always another one.


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 16, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> And then there's the day you totally screw the pooch on an interview.
> 
> Oh well. There's always another one.


Sorry. Good luck with the next one


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 16, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Love that when I'm trying to register my car, to get my license, because your car has to be registered to apply for your license...it's pouring rain and the state inspection places won't do the inspection because of it.
> 
> Damnit Texas and your silly vehicle registration processes! At least I've got all my ducks in a row so when I get off on Thursday in the morning I can just go get it inspected, then to the tax office to register it then to DPS to get my shiny new Texas license.
> 
> ...


I still haven't gotten my TX DL... I should get on that lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 16, 2016)

My newest toy.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 16, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> View attachment 2938
> 
> 
> My newest toy.


Looks like lots of fun!


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 16, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> View attachment 2938
> 
> 
> My newest toy.


She's purty....


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 16, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> She's purty....



Sank you betty much!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 17, 2016)

Today I bought a 22 rifle and a box of Cocoa Bunnies. I'd call that a well rounded shopping day.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 17, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> And then there's the day you totally screw the pooch on an interview.
> 
> Oh well. There's always another one.


Did the same thing not too long ago, would have been good experience as a new medic.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 17, 2016)

I've screwed up an interview or two before myself

But looks like I'll get the chance to do that again for North Las Vegas FD soon


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 17, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I've screwed up an interview or two before myself
> 
> But looks like I'll get the chance to do that again for North Las Vegas FD soon



good luck


----------



## ThePants (Aug 17, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> View attachment 2938
> 
> 
> My newest toy.



That looks useful.  What model is that?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 18, 2016)

Someone shoot me. Obvious dystonic reaction...and the urgent care gives epi and calls us for anaphylaxis. 

*facepalm*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 18, 2016)

ThePants said:


> That looks useful.  What model is that?



It was my Dad's. To be honest, I'm not sure. I haven't looked at it carefully yet.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 18, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> It was my Dad's. To be honest, I'm not sure. I haven't looked at it carefully yet.


I am going Winchester model 62. Final answer.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 18, 2016)

My future ride...brand new Bell 407gxp


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 18, 2016)

Chase said:


> My future ride...brand new Bell 407gxp


Nice! 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 18, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I am going Winchester model 62. Final answer.




I do believe you're right. The Taurus model. Thanks St!


----------



## exodus (Aug 18, 2016)

It's so small!


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 18, 2016)

Chase said:


> My future ride...brand new Bell 407gxp


What arch base will you fly out of?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 19, 2016)

exodus said:


> It's so small!



You tawkin bout my new gun?


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 19, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> You tawkin bout my new gun?


The helicopter


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 19, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> The helicopter



Oh. How embarrassing. Lol.


----------



## exodus (Aug 19, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> You tawkin bout my new gun?


Hahhahaha.

Yes, the helicopter.  I must have deleted the quote from my post.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 19, 2016)

exodus said:


> Hahhahaha.
> 
> Yes, the helicopter.  I must have deleted the quote from my post.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 19, 2016)

exodus said:


> It's so small!



"That's what" 
            -she


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 19, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> "That's what"
> -she


said.....


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 19, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> said.....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 19, 2016)

Just got the "you didnt get the job" letter. Well, there is another opportunity out there... Just gotta find it.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 19, 2016)

STXmedic said:


>


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 19, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Just got the "you didnt get the job" letter. Well, there is another opportunity out there... Just gotta find it.


Texas..

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 19, 2016)

It's hot. :/. I want to live where there are seasons.


----------



## CANMAN (Aug 19, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Just got the "you didnt get the job" letter. Well, there is another opportunity out there... Just gotta find it.



Where was this for DE?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 19, 2016)

CANMAN said:


> Where was this for DE?



A third service in Washington state


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 19, 2016)

exodus said:


> It's so small!


Doesn't CHP fly A-Stars? It's roughly the same size


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 19, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> It's hot. :/. I want to live where there are seasons.


Fair enough, that's one of my biggest complaints. I miss seasons


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 19, 2016)

I think it's interesting that we don't have a good list of really desirable services to work for. When one of us finds one of these elusive great places, it almost seems Iike an accident. 

And those who don't know how good it can be wind up working for a crappy PUM or private doing SSM, making 12 bucks an hour and thinking it's the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 19, 2016)

The problem is, how do you define a desireable service? If can be as different as the person looking. And places, like where I'm at for instance, are improving and will be one of those desirable places soon enough.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 19, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> It's hot. :/. I want to live where there are seasons.[/QUOTE
> 
> Welp,  that counts Phoenix out.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 19, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I think it's interesting that we don't have a good list of really desirable services to work for. When one of us finds one of these elusive great places, it almost seems Iike an accident.
> 
> And those who don't know how good it can be wind up working for a crappy PUM or private doing SSM, making 12 bucks an hour and thinking it's the best thing since sliced bread.



I think it comes in phases. Objectively, my job is awesome- primary 911 coverage for about 40,000 people, high-acuity calls and patients but also can BLS patients when it's indicated, I make $24 an hour on a 24/72 schedule, and I have some supervisory responsibilities....but I also do miss just hopping in a truck and running 12 hours with no responsibilities other than patient care and ops.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 19, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Welp, that counts Phoenix out.


----------



## exodus (Aug 20, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Doesn't CHP fly A-Stars? It's roughly the same size



I think so, but once we have a patient in one of them, we basically can't really do anything. It's too small with their layout.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 20, 2016)

Jim37F said:


>



111? Ha that's a cool day for the Coachella valley.


----------



## dutemplar (Aug 20, 2016)

I would say come to Doha, but... yeah.  Seasons.

Although "dusty summer inferno" "decent winter" and "brief scattered storms" are kind of seasons...


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 20, 2016)

That moment when you look at the schedule to see who you're working with....but instead notice that nearly a third (14 out of 46) units on the schedule have openings :-/


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 20, 2016)

Finding the perfect job is harder than I thought.


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 20, 2016)

@DEmedic It just struck me that Wallace was your profile pic. Now I feel bad-  Wallace and Gromit was a big part of my childhood, I cant believe I'd forgotten about them for 10+ years.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Aug 20, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> That moment when you look at the schedule to see who you're working with....but instead notice that nearly a third (14 out of 46) units on the schedule have openings :-/


Standard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Aug 20, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I think it's interesting that we don't have a good list of really desirable services to work for. When one of us finds one of these elusive great places, it almost seems Iike an accident.
> 
> And those who don't know how good it can be wind up working for a crappy PUM or private doing SSM, making 12 bucks an hour and thinking it's the best thing since sliced bread.


San Luis ambulance is hiring right now. It CA, but it's also the beach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 21, 2016)

So @TransportJockey asked what makes a desirable service. And he's right, it's different for everyone. The things that I want may be things you could care less about. 

I'm actually less worried about the progressive nature of the service and more interested in the pay and retirement. Is the culture good? What are the shifts? SSM? How about the stations? What's the contract like? How the relationship with fire? What's the promotional ladder like? How about the initial FTO period? What the average turnover of medics in the system? How involved is the MPD? What is the QI like? Safe trucks? Is education important or just a check off? 

There are some great places I'd consider, but they do SSM. Other places I'd thought about  mandate that ALS ride every call. Or they have a horrific internal culture and the rank and file is miserable. 

I guess I measure each of these jobs against SCEMS and I'm not going to find anything else like it. 

Here's the dream: single medic QRV, great pay. Decent medicine. Happy department with strong QI and paid CE. In a place with seasons, an airport close by and trader joes within driving distance. Mountains and/or water (oceans or lakes) in close proximity. How hard is that?


----------



## CANMAN (Aug 21, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> So @TransportJockey asked what makes a desirable service. And he's right, it's different for everyone. The things that I want may be things you could care less about.
> 
> I'm actually less worried about the progressive nature of the service and more interested in the pay and retirement. Is the culture good? What are the shifts? SSM? How about the stations? What's the contract like? How the relationship with fire? What's the promotional ladder like? How about the initial FTO period? What the average turnover of medics in the system? How involved is the MPD? What is the QI like? Safe trucks? Is education important or just a check off?
> 
> ...



To me it does sound like you're looking for the needle in the haystack job..... Good luck in your search but I am not aware of any place that encompasses all of those things. Gonna be one or two things that don't fit the bill. Often times you have talked about Sussex being a really great place, ever consider going back? So many places are aggressively phasing out QRV type system which I think is the opposite trend that needs to happen but none the less everything revolves around billing money it seems now a days


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 21, 2016)

CANMAN said:


> To me it does sound like you're looking for the needle in the haystack job..... Good luck in your search but I am not aware of any place that encompasses all of those things. Gonna be one or two things that don't fit the bill. Often times you have talked about Sussex being a really great place, ever consider going back? So many places are aggressively phasing out QRV type system which I think is the opposite trend that needs to happen but none the less everything revolves around billing money it seems now a days



I have thought about it. A lot. Maybe that's the answer. Although, moving back to DE isn't super appealing from a quality of life standpoint.

However, I think these unicorn jobs are out there, we just don't know about them because they're low profile. They're not publishibg papers or doing high profile, King County style research. They're not actively recruiting in JEMS and offering a sign on bonus... They're just doing solid work and paying their medics well. So, most of us never hear about them. I had no idea about Sussex until I found it by accident and as I spread the word, they've attracted medic from all over the place, several from posts I've made here. 

The service where I just interviewed paid over 72k base for a medic with my experience. That's not counting paid CE and overtime. Not bad for 2 shifts a week. (See why I'm bummed that I didn't get that job?)

If you don't want to be a fire fighter, why should you have to settle for 12 hours in a truck, doing SSM for 13 bucks an hour? That's not a career. That's just a job, and not a very good one.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 21, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> @DEmedic It just struck me that Wallace was your profile pic. Now I feel bad-  Wallace and Gromit was a big part of my childhood, I cant believe I'd forgotten about them for 10+ years.



I use the phrase "cracking toast Gromit" at least once a week.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 21, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> So @TransportJockey asked what makes a desirable service. And he's right, it's different for everyone. The things that I want may be things you could care less about.
> 
> I'm actually less worried about the progressive nature of the service and more interested in the pay and retirement. Is the culture good? What are the shifts? SSM? How about the stations? What's the contract like? How the relationship with fire? What's the promotional ladder like? How about the initial FTO period? What the average turnover of medics in the system? How involved is the MPD? What is the QI like? Safe trucks? Is education important or just a check off?
> 
> ...




AMR in Prescott, Az?


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 21, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> why should you have to settle for 12 hours in a truck, doing SSM for 13 bucks an hour? That's not a career. That's just a job, and not a very good one.



This right here. I couldn't imagine making a career where I spend 12 hours a day for 4 days a week sitting in a rig. No thank you, give me a station.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 21, 2016)

exodus said:


> I think so, but once we have a patient in one of them, we basically can't really do anything. It's too small with their layout.


Last time I checked they do fly the A-star, but they're usually apparently staffed with a pilot and a medic. Both have to be CHP officers and it's my understanding that the medic has to have 1 year as an officer before getting assigned to the helo.

Because of the staffing, they're considered a rescue aircraft and not an air ambulance, at least as I understand things there.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 21, 2016)

I haven't had a chance to actually see the 407 yet. They previously flew EC130s and BK117s.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 21, 2016)

Chase said:


> They previously flew EC130s


I know you're talking about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But I'm still picturing one of this


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Aug 21, 2016)

From where I sit, if I was going to spend my life as a transporting medic, San Francisco Fire Dept is the best option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 21, 2016)

Pulled over for the local volly fire's utility vehicle running code 3 while we were en route to a general weakness call today. Ended up meeting them there 2 mins later.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 21, 2016)

Well just finished my ACLS refresher.  I don't think I learned anything except that the AHA is intentionally dumbing things down.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 21, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> From where I sit, if I was going to spend my life as a transporting medic, San Francisco Fire Dept is the best option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could see myself applying there on the suppression side...do they have medics on the suppression side that work on the ambulances or just the single role guys on the transport units?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Aug 21, 2016)

Haha. Why wait?! Continuous testing process!! Most suppression medics come from the ambo (1/4 of each academy) and then have the ability to pick up ambo overtime if they want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 21, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Haha. Why wait?! Continuous testing process!!


Mostly waiting to see how my LA City backgrounds go...plus I've got that interview with North Las Vegas coming up, see how all that goes before applying to somewhere new...


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 21, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Mostly waiting to see how my LA City backgrounds go...plus I've got that interview with North Las Vegas coming up, see how all that goes before applying to somewhere new...


You can always back out of a hiring process if you land a job you want...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 21, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I have thought about it. A lot. Maybe that's the answer. Although, moving back to DE isn't super appealing from a quality of life standpoint.
> 
> However, I think these unicorn jobs are out there, we just don't know about them because they're low profile. They're not publishibg papers or doing high profile, King County style research. They're not actively recruiting in JEMS and offering a sign on bonus... They're just doing solid work and paying their medics well. So, most of us never hear about them. I had no idea about Sussex until I found it by accident and as I spread the word, they've attracted medic from all over the place, several from posts I've made here.
> 
> ...



You'd probably like Williamson County. Except it's in Texas. Granted we've got a decent amount of lakes around us but not really 4 seasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 21, 2016)

I'd love to have mountains, cold air and clear water.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 21, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> I'd love to have mountains, cold air and clear water.



I'd love to live in Wyoming. My wife would divorce me.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 21, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> Last time I checked they do fly the A-star, but they're usually apparently staffed with a pilot and a medic. Both have to be CHP officers and it's my understanding that the medic has to have 1 year as an officer before getting assigned to the helo.
> 
> Because of the staffing, they're considered a rescue aircraft and not an air ambulance, at least as I understand things there.



There was a thread not to long ago about CHP flight medic spots. If I'm not mistaken there's a CHP officer on here that is on a helo. 



DEmedic said:


> I'd love to live in Wyoming. My wife would divorce me.



Believe me when I say that the wind always blows.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 21, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I'd love to live in Wyoming. My wife would divorce me.



Flagstaff is great. Guardian has fantastic equipment and they treat their employees really well.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 22, 2016)

Strongly considering giving up my medic and becoming a DO.  Just need to find a place I can do my majors sciences with my schedule.  Anyone know an online class for the majors sciences?  Ill fly to do the labs.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 22, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I'd love to live in Wyoming. My wife would divorce me.


Has she ever been there? My wife swore she would never agree to live where we now live. Then she saw the area in person, and it jumped to the top of her list.


----------



## chrls (Aug 22, 2016)

exodus said:


> I think so, but once we have a patient in one of them, we basically can't really do anything. It's too small with their layout.



Yes, it is tough to get much done once we're all loaded up and on the go. With the way we're set up during a medevac I pretty much only have access to the head and chest if I don't want to try to crawl around inside a flying helicopter.



Akulahawk said:


> Last time I checked they do fly the A-star, but they're usually apparently staffed with a pilot and a medic. Both have to be CHP officers and it's my understanding that the medic has to have 1 year as an officer before getting assigned to the helo.
> 
> Because of the staffing, they're considered a rescue aircraft and not an air ambulance, at least as I understand things there.



This is correct. All of our AirOps units that do rescues/medevacs have A-stars. Most are AS350 B3's and we are slowly phasing in the newer AS 350 B3e's. Since Eurocopter got bought out by Airbus they're calling these H125's now. 

In the county I work in we are classified as ALS air rescue.

All of our pilots and medics are CHP officers having gone through the academy and worked the road in a patrol car. The requirement is generally 2 years as a road officer before being able to get a spot flying and even then they are competitive spots.



CALEMT said:


> There was a thread not to long ago about CHP flight medic spots. If I'm not mistaken there's a CHP officer on here that is on a helo.
> 
> Believe me when I say that the wind always blows.



Hi there.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 22, 2016)

It sounds like a pretty standard medical layout for an A-Star. All the interiors I've ever seen there's only access to the head and chest and kinda arms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 22, 2016)

I did a rideout with HEMS when I was in paramedic school, but since then (nearly 8 years ago) I've yet to see the inside of one or even use HEMS in the field...


----------



## Tigger (Aug 22, 2016)

Dear non-medical and non-fire individula wearing an "Incident Response Team" jacket,

If you drive like an ****** in front of me on winding mountain roads while responding to a head on TA caused by that very behavior in a lifted pickup with a bunch of poorly placed lights on it, we will have be having words with law enforcement. And if you choose to confront me about it on scene, well you made a bad choice.


----------



## ThePants (Aug 23, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Dear non-medical and non-fire individula wearing an "Incident Response Team" jacket,
> 
> If you drive like an ****** in front of me on winding mountain roads while responding to a head on TA caused by that very behavior in a lifted pickup with a bunch of poorly placed lights on it, we will have be having words with law enforcement. And if you choose to confront me about it on scene, well you made a bad choice.


Self dispatch?


----------



## exodus (Aug 23, 2016)

chrls said:


> Yes, it is tough to get much done once we're all loaded up and on the go. With the way we're set up during a medevac I pretty much only have access to the head and chest if I don't want to try to crawl around inside a flying helicopter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


H60?  Worked with the team several times. Always love it as everyone is eager to help out. Even had you guys overhead see us working a TC and ask if we wanted any help or a transport.  It's nice having eyes in the sky in thermal and mecca trying to find TC's off the roadway.  Even when it's SO area.

Two questions - Do you guys have fixed operating hours?  And do you allow ride-alongs?


----------



## chrls (Aug 23, 2016)

exodus said:


> H60?  Worked with the team several times. Always love it as everyone is eager to help out. Even had you guys overhead see us working a TC and ask if we wanted any help or a transport.  It's nice having eyes in the sky in thermal and mecca trying to find TC's off the roadway.  Even when it's SO area.
> 
> Two questions - Do you guys have fixed operating hours?  And do you allow ride-alongs?



Yeah, H60. We're glad to help. Generally the helicopter is from 0730 to 0200 with a crew change at 1630/1700. We also have 2 airplanes that are available during the hours of daylight. We're supposed to be getting a plane with a fancy camera that will make them operational at night as well.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 23, 2016)

chrls said:


> Yeah, H60. We're glad to help. Generally the helicopter is from 0730 to 0200 with a crew change at 1630/1700. We also have 2 airplanes that are available during the hours of daylight. We're supposed to be getting a plane with a fancy camera that will make them operational at night as well.



Heard you guys come up on RRU3 about a week ago. Reported a small mulch fire in Thermal, you guys had to be flying low on the deck. What altitude do you guys typically fly at?


----------



## chrls (Aug 23, 2016)

@exodus

If you message me we can talk ride along.

Sorry for the double post.


CALEMT said:


> Heard you guys come up on RRU3 about a week ago. Reported a small mulch fire in Thermal, you guys had to be flying low on the deck. What altitude do you guys typically fly at?



We patrol at a minimum of 500 feet AGL during the day, 700 at night. We don't usually stay that low during routine flight. If we're working a call where we need to be closer we can move down lower to get what we need done.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 23, 2016)

chrls said:


> If you message me we can talk ride along.


 
He may not be the only one PM'ing you haha.


----------



## chrls (Aug 23, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> He may not be the only one PM'ing you haha.



Feel free. Either I don't have enough posts to message yet or I can't figure it out on mobile. Haha.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 23, 2016)

chrls said:


> Feel free. Either I don't have enough posts to message yet or I can't figure it out on mobile. Haha.



Unless the minimum has changed it should be 5. It can be somewhat of a pain on the phone.


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 23, 2016)

Texas HAS seasons!!!! We have football season, deer season, turkey season, and dove season. What else do you want?


----------



## dutemplar (Aug 23, 2016)

Old Tracker said:


> Texas HAS seasons!!!! We have football season, deer season, turkey season, and dove season. What else do you want?



Bikini season, Cheerleader season, Halloween costume season, Deer season.  

Preferably add in a "bigger, tougher game" season somewhere.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 23, 2016)

exodus said:


> H60?  Worked with the team several times. Always love it as everyone is eager to help out. Even had you guys overhead see us working a TC and ask if we wanted any help or a transport.  It's nice having eyes in the sky in thermal and mecca trying to find TC's off the roadway.  Even when it's SO area.
> 
> Two questions - Do you guys have fixed operating hours?  And do you allow ride-alongs?


A certain EMT we have who is trying to move to Australia did a ride along with H60 around a year ago.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 23, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> A certain EMT we have who is trying to move to Australia did a ride along with H60 around a year ago.



So about the time that he's been trying to move to Australia? Haha.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 23, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> So about the time that he's been trying to move to Australia? Haha.


Ride out with H60 once and it makes you want to move out of the country.... I'm not saying it but..


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 23, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Ride out with H60 once and it makes you want to move out of the country.... I'm not saying it but..
> View attachment 2947


----------



## chrls (Aug 23, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Ride out with H60 once and it makes you want to move out of the country.... I'm not saying it but..
> View attachment 2947



I mean, Thermal is pretty ghetto...


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 23, 2016)

Ugh its that time of year to start dealing with the teams ******** again.....this Sr burnout is so strong....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 23, 2016)

Mmmmm fajitas. 

Definitely getting used to being stationed with an engine crew. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (Aug 23, 2016)

ThePants said:


> Self dispatch?


Nah, just your average low call department with no station staffing. We work with seven volunteer districts. Six of them do not allow lights or direct to scene response by non officers or paramedics. This particular district does allow it and provides by far the worst service. Correlation?

I am very proud of our other districts, these guys give them a bad name.


----------



## ThePants (Aug 23, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Nah, just your average low call department with no station staffing. We work with seven volunteer districts. Six of them do not allow lights or direct to scene response by non officers or paramedics. This particular district does allow it and provides by far the worst service. Correlation?
> 
> I am very proud of our other districts, these guys give them a bad name.


Ouch. Our volunteer service requires lights on response, but mandates safe driving.  My chief would have my arse if I drove like an idiot.  And never in a poorly lit vehicle. Our engines are held to national standards.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 23, 2016)

ThePants said:


> Ouch. Our volunteer service requires lights on response, but mandates safe driving.  My chief would have my arse if I drove like an idiot.  And never in a poorly lit vehicle. Our engines are held to national standards.


That is unfortunate. Properly equipping vehicles for emergency response is not cheap.


----------



## ThePants (Aug 23, 2016)

Tigger said:


> That is unfortunate. Properly equipping vehicles for emergency response is not cheap.


True dat.  Hooray for skilled grant writers.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm only posting this because I noticed I was at 999 posts and want to break 1000.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 25, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm only posting this because I noticed I was at 999 posts and want to break 1000.



Thats great... wanna cookie...


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Thats great... wanna cookie...


Nah she has to get everyone ice cream now.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Thats great... wanna cookie...




Yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 25, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> Nah she has to get everyone ice cream now.



Already done that. Too late.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 25, 2016)

Well, one more day til Memphis. One step closer to being certified to drive through red lights.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 26, 2016)

*sigh* yet another day of working til about 2 and sitting on a couch for 8 hours....not a good way to meet requirements.


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 26, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> *sigh* yet another day of sitting on a couch for 8 hours.


You're complaining about that...?


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 26, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> You're complaining about that...?


When it's student time and I need sign offs....yea.


----------



## dutemplar (Aug 26, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> *sigh* yet another day of working til about 2 and sitting on a couch for 8 hours....not a good way to meet requirements.



The other night here was odd.. very odd.  
I actually wrote on the logs "The space above intentionally left blank.  Zero critical patients, zero flights, zero hospital notifications."


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 26, 2016)

http://www.kesq.com/news/desert-cities-ranked-from-safest-to-most-dangerous/41377426 

Wow who would've thought that Palm Springs and Big Bear Lake were worse than the Dirty (DHS).


----------



## dutemplar (Aug 26, 2016)

Oopsies!  Watch carefully and critique...

http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/Man-Jumps-Out-of-Ambulance-on-Beltway-391437841.html


----------



## dutemplar (Aug 26, 2016)

On a side note, no one has ever jumped out of my bus.  I disavow any knowledge of anyone who MAY have had the rear door opened and been held by their neck halfway out the door after they kicked a female medic in the stomach, who was in the back with me...  While heading to the hospital with the police car following right behind us.

Go figure, the innocent little kid who spent all night at church had some sort of wake-up-from-unconsciousness allergic reaction to the narcan...


----------



## Tigger (Aug 27, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> When it's student time and I need sign offs....yea.


I've got the same thing going...


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 27, 2016)

Tigger said:


> I've got the same thing going...


Im usually a black cloud, but my experience in having students is they're functional as wheel chocks. We never turn a wheel when i have one

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (Aug 27, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Im usually a black cloud, but my experience in having students is they're functional as wheel chocks. We never turn a wheel when i have one
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


My first phase we ran all sorts of stuff, I was all excited. Now I might have to do an ED shift to get all my contacts.


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 27, 2016)

Dunno if anyone even remembers me, but if so hey guys, long time no talk. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 27, 2016)

9D4 said:


> Dunno if anyone even remembers me, but if so hey guys, long time no talk. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 27, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 2969


I know this is blasphemous, but I actually haven't seen that movie. Or any of them. I only recognized it by the actor and the meme which I've seen like once before, haha.
I'm going to try to be more active here. I'm trying to get back in the field currently, had some health issues and lost my previous job, so I'm kinda starting from scratch again and trying to relearn everything. It's a pain to try to remember everything you've forgotten


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 27, 2016)

9D4 said:


> I know this is blasphemous, but I actually haven't seen that movie. Or any of them. I only recognized it by the actor and the meme which I've seen like once before, haha.
> I'm going to try to be more active here. I'm trying to get back in the field currently, had some health issues and lost my previous job, so I'm kinda starting from scratch again and trying to relearn everything. It's a pain to try to remember everything you've forgotten



Damn bro that sucks.


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 27, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Damn bro that sucks.


Can't do anything, but roll with it. Unless you were referring to me not seeing Star Wars as the part that sucks, in which case, I can always watch it in the future... Hahaha


----------



## exodus (Aug 28, 2016)

So the applications are open for SBCFD Ambulance Driver positions, but my AHA CPR card is blank.... It must have gotten washed... I need to get a new one asap since they close in a week basically.


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 28, 2016)

Moscow firefight service best in motherland


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 28, 2016)

Only in Russia, lets save the cat by chopping the tree down and sending it into the power lines!


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 28, 2016)

Thought I would never say this....I'm going crazy not working.  Concussions SUCK big time.     Can't wait to go back to work.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 28, 2016)

9D4 said:


> Dunno if anyone even remembers me, but if so hey guys, long time no talk. Hope all is well with everyone.



Welcome back. You still in AZ?


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 28, 2016)

So I guess I am really good at guessing bra size. Paid $1 for a bet to guess a bartender at coyote ugly's bra size and won a free shot and got to keep the glass. Not a bad deal.


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 28, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> So I guess I am really good at guessing bra size. Paid $1 for a bet to guess a bartender at coyote ugly's bra size and won a free shot and got to keep the glass. Not a bad deal.


----------



## exodus (Aug 28, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> So I guess I am really good at guessing bra size. Paid $1 for a bet to guess a bartender at coyote ugly's bra size and won a free shot and got to keep the glass. Not a bad deal.



You don't live down in SD do you?


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 28, 2016)

exodus said:


> You don't live down in SD do you?


Nope, outside St. Louis. Currently down in Memphis.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 28, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


>


Ayyyyyyyyyy buddy. I just got that instinct.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 28, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> So I guess I am really good at guessing bra size. Paid $1 for a bet to guess a bartender at coyote ugly's bra size and won a free shot and got to keep the glass. Not a bad deal.



Just cup size or cup and bust?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 28, 2016)

Lol


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 28, 2016)

Seirende said:


> Just cup size or cup and bust?


Both.


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 28, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Welcome back. You still in AZ?


For the moment. I got kind of shafted by one of the larger ambo companies in the area and am really considering relocating out of state. Going to talk to the girly about it this evening when I see her, actually and see how that goes before I put out apps, but I would really like to get out of AZ for a year or two.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 28, 2016)

9D4 said:


> For the moment. I got kind of shafted by one of the larger ambo companies in the area and am really considering relocating out of state. Going to talk to the girly about it this evening when I see her, actually and see how that goes before I put out apps, but I would really like to get out of AZ for a year or two.


Texas is hiring...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 28, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Texas is hiring...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'm looking pretty much everywhere. Nevada, Texas, Iowa, Washington, Tennessee have all been viable options that I've found decent places hiring, sign on bonus and relocation funds. Might be too much to hope for, but hey, if I can get all that, then all the better.
The job in Iowa is actually really interesting to me, cost of living is wayyyy lower than Phoenix, but they seem to put a huge emphasis on driving record and requested a 10 year driving record. I ended up with a couple tickets in high school, the majority have dropped off, but still have 3. States like AZ only go back 3 years though and 2 out of the remaining 3 will drop off in the upcoming year.
My hope is to get another year or so experience and try to get on with a local fire dept that staffs their ambos. I interviewed last year but they passed due to my experience. My former medic preceptor is their new chief of EMS though so I'm hoping with more experience and him writing a letter of recommendation, it might be plausible.


----------



## exodus (Aug 28, 2016)

Any EMT's in So-Cal want to work the Desert Trip festival, let me know and I'll get you the flyer, they're doing another job fair as nobody really showed up to the first one.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 29, 2016)

exodus said:


> Any EMT's in So-Cal want to work the Desert Trip festival, let me know and I'll get you the flyer, they're doing another job fair as nobody really showed up to the first one.



https://jobs.evhc.net/job/Palm-Spri...c-Festivals-Temporary-EMT-CA-92262/353407100/


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 29, 2016)

Lol, does AMR really offer temp gigs for festivals these days? 

There are a dozen things I would like to do at a Coachella type event, none of which include working a stand by in a tent or on a golf cart. Good to know though, I miss AMR from time to time for various reasons


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 29, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, does AMR really offer temp gigs for festivals these days?
> 
> There are a dozen things I would like to do at a Coachella type event, none of which include working a stand by in a tent or on a golf cart. Good to know though, I miss AMR from time to time for various reasons


Probably cheaper than paying OT for their current employees.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 29, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> https://jobs.evhc.net/job/Palm-Spri...c-Festivals-Temporary-EMT-CA-92262/353407100/


I was thinking about doing that......


----------



## dutemplar (Aug 29, 2016)

Drat.  No Cali card.  It would be amusing to use my leave from here to go be at a festival and be paid for it.  Even if it was Californistan.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, does AMR really offer temp gigs for festivals these days?
> 
> There are a dozen things I would like to do at a Coachella type event, none of which include working a stand by in a tent or on a golf cart. Good to know though, I miss AMR from time to time for various reasons


It is such a huge amount of employees that are needed for the events. We use employees from our division who volunteer for it and employees from 2 other divisions to staff it. In addition to it we still have to hire 20-35 temp EMTs to full staff the event. For Coachella we had something like 14 foot patrols staffed B/B, ~5 BLS tents staffed B/B/B, shuttle carts staffed B/B usually, ~8 ALS carts staffed M/B, and our main tents who have at least 2 Basics in them. 

The temp positions are for data entry personnel and EMTs. Medics are all employed with AMR. The nurses are all AMR CCT nurses. And the doctors are all contracted out.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 29, 2016)

I attended a Coachella festival many years ago, and don't recall seeing their workforce this present at the event aside from the occasional golf cart crew, and a (then) CDF fire engine.

Has the staffing always been this prevalent, or is it something that's grown over the years along with the festival?

Either way, that's impressive.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 29, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I attended a Coachella festival many years ago, and don't recall seeing their workforce this present at the event aside from the occasional golf cart crew, and a (then) CDF fire engine.
> 
> Has the staffing always been this prevalent, or is it something that's grown over the years along with the festival?
> 
> Either way, that's impressive.



It's grown over the years.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I attended a Coachella festival many years ago, and don't recall seeing their workforce this present at the event aside from the occasional golf cart crew, and a (then) CDF fire engine.
> 
> Has the staffing always been this prevalent, or is it something that's grown over the years along with the festival?
> 
> Either way, that's impressive.


At first the contract was held by Symons Event Safety. There were a lot of issues with it so AMR took over the contract (I don't know how many years AMR has had it now). Each year the attendance goes up so we require more staff. Desert Trip is 75k-80k attendees not including the support staff/security/etc. Coachella next year is looking to be around 125k attendees.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 29, 2016)

Interesting. Yeah, when I attended it was already AMR. Lol, I haven't heard Symons Ambulance in quite some time; our old scheduler used to be some sorta manager for that place.

I believe Coachella was only a 3-day weekend event, and was held in June. Last I checked it's been extended to a week? And the month moved up if I am not mistaken. This is probably for the best. It was a sweltering inferno.

Either way, it doesn't sound like an event that a company the size of Symons would be able to handle for very long. 

Side note: I looked up the Desert Trip festival and it looks like it has a pretty sweet line up.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Interesting. Yeah, when I attended it was already AMR. Lol, I haven't heard Symons Ambulance in quite some time; our old scheduler used to be some sorta manager for that place.
> 
> I believe Coachella was only a 3-day weekend event, and was held in June. Last I checked it's been extended to a week? And the month moved up if I am not mistaken. This is probably for the best. It was a sweltering inferno.
> 
> ...


The Coachella event has been a total of 6 days for several years now.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 29, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> The Coachella event has been a total of 6 days for several years now.


Clearly I just dated myself, lol.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 29, 2016)

Just got this book in today. Can't wait to dive in. Also pretty cool my program is on the cover.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 29, 2016)

Chase said:


> Just got this book in today. Can't wait to dive in. Also pretty cool my program is on the cover.


I am pretty sure this is the book my phase 4 preceptor has. I flipped to a random page and was already seeing stuff I had never heard of.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 29, 2016)

Chase said:


> Just got this book in today. Can't wait to dive in. Also pretty cool my program is on the cover.


We used this book for the Creighton CCP course. Dry at times in my opinion, but also full of solid critical care material.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 29, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> It is such a huge amount of employees that are needed for the events. We use employees from our division who volunteer for it and employees from 2 other divisions to staff it. In addition to it we still have to hire 20-35 temp EMTs to full staff the event. For Coachella we had something like 14 foot patrols staffed B/B, ~5 BLS tents staffed B/B/B, shuttle carts staffed B/B usually, ~8 ALS carts staffed M/B, and our main tents who have at least 2 Basics in them.
> 
> The temp positions are for data entry personnel and EMTs. Medics are all employed with AMR. The nurses are all AMR CCT nurses. And the doctors are all contracted out.



HMM....I wondering if I would have to take time off from work up here to work down there???


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> HMM....I wondering if I would have to take time off from work up here to work down there???


Interview day, orientation day, and you have to commit to both weekends all 3 days


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 29, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Interview day, orientation day, and you have to commit to both weekends all 3 days



You forgot test day. Written test and a skills test.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 30, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> You forgot test day. Written test and a skills test.



Grrr...darn, don't think I have enough PTO to cover that.  Wish I could just transferred there for those days.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 30, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> You forgot test day. Written test and a skills test.


They have been doing written testing, skills testing, PAT, and interviews all at once for the temps


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 30, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> They have been doing written testing, skills testing, PAT, and interviews all at once for the temps



Damn.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 30, 2016)

For medics they got rid of the written test. You walk in off the street and do a skills test. If you pass you go directly to interviews. It's bad


----------



## Chris07 (Aug 30, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Interview day, orientation day, and you have to commit to both weekends all 3 days



Can employees from near-by divisions take part (ie. Los Angeles)? Is the process any different?


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 30, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> For medics they got rid of the written test. You walk in off the street and do a skills test. If you pass you go directly to interviews. It's bad



It's sheer idiocy. AMR's testing is archaic, they haven't changed their template in years. It never goes beyond the EMS school tests, and these adhere 100% to the National Registry standards. Some people 'fail' the skills part solely because they chose a pocket mask over the BVM at the CPR station, and the scenarios are just as bad. AMR in LACo should either get with the times, or just abolish this stupidity just like the rest of the counties did.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 30, 2016)

Chris07 said:


> Can employees from near-by divisions take part (ie. Los Angeles)? Is the process any different?


Negative. It's only open to AMR Riverside county. There has been talk about having medics come from San Bernardino county but no plans set in motion yet


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 30, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> It's sheer idiocy. AMR's testing is archaic, they haven't changed their template in years. It never goes beyond the EMS school tests, and these adhere 100% to the National Registry standards. Some people 'fail' the skills part solely because they chose a pocket mask over the BVM at the CPR station, and the scenarios are just as bad. AMR in LACo should either get with the times, or just abolish this stupidity just like the rest of the counties did.


The medic written test is several years old but far from a hard test to pass. It still has a lot of current information. The only medication that was still in the test that is not routinely used is Lasix, however every single medic school still teaches what Lasix is. It's sad that so many medics are unable to pass such a basic test.

Why not use the national template that is widely accepted as an entrance test? Skills like OPA insertion and trauma assessments (2 of my AMR EMT skills) don't vary much. EKG recognition, IV start, medication math, IO, megacode, and a medical assessment (what I had for AMR Medic testing) were based off of either AHA/national/or county protocols.

For our area people do not fail because they used the pocket mask instead of the BVM. They fail because they can not pass the basic skills that are required to be a medic or an EMT.


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 30, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> The medic test is several years old but far from a hard test to pass. It's sad that so many medics are unable to pass such a basic test.
> 
> Why not use the national template that is widely accepted as an entrance test? Skills like OPA insertion and trauma assessments (2 of my AMR EMT skills) don't vary much. EKG recognition, IV start, medication math, IO, megacode, and a medical assessment (what I had for AMR Medic testing) were based off of either AHA/national/or county protocols.
> 
> For our area people do not fail because they used the pocket mask instead of the BVM. They fail because they can not pass the basic skills that are required to be a medic or an EMT.



I'm not disagreeing with you. If there's one thing that EMTs and medics share everywhere,  it's leniency/complacency. It's hardly news that 90% let their skills and knowledge degrade over time.

It's hard for me to understand how people choose to remain EMTs for longer than a year or so - just about as hard to understand how easily they forget the basics.

Still doesn't mean that making people take outdated tests proves anything.


----------



## dutemplar (Aug 30, 2016)

So who are our Texas peeps here?  I have to hit CONUS next month and I'm considering either:
Bounce into Miami, chill a day, drive the keys, bounce to either Bahamas/ Grand Cayman/ WhatevaIsOnSale before back.  Or fly into Dallas, drive to San Antonio, continue to Houston, New Orleans with a pitstop in Biloxi.  Yes, there are Hard Rock Cafe's involved...

Looking to hit a "live scan" facility for the stamped FBI check, that works with an apostille service, preferably electronically and to set it up in advance to get it sent to State and then an embassy.  Plus other ideas on places to stay and run amok at.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 2, 2016)

Finally got to drop some dove today. I know where I'm gonna be come Sunday.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 6, 2016)

Scrimshaw Pilsner, ahhh, perhaps the West Coaster in me, nonetheless, deliciousness...


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 6, 2016)

Cool, so in addition to starting backgrounds at North Las Vegas, still in background limbo at LA City, I just got the email saying I'm on the list to be scheduled for the Physical Ability Test at Honolulu Fire


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 7, 2016)

Time to graduate!


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 7, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Time to graduate!


Congrats.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 7, 2016)

I need to stay awake. Meth is easy to score down here, but I don't want the meth teeth. I need a good coke dealer. Anybody got any references?


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 7, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> I need to stay awake. Meth is easy to score down here, but I don't want the meth teeth. I need a good coke dealer. Anybody got any references?



I hear there's this Cuban in Miami that can help you with your problem. Just don't say hello to his little friend.


----------



## EMT2015 (Sep 7, 2016)

Well, it's becoming more official.  Have MEPS tomorrow to do my physical and to sign my papers to join the US Army Reserves.   It looks like i'll be shipping out to Missouri October 3rd and spending about 5 months there for training.


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 7, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Well, it's becoming more official.  Have MEPS tomorrow to do my physical and to sign my papers to join the US Army Reserves.   It looks like i'll be shipping out to Missouri October 3rd and spending about 5 months there for training.


Good luck and remember everything is yes drill SGT and be glad it's October and not summer time.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 8, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Well, it's becoming more official.  Have MEPS tomorrow to do my physical and to sign my papers to join the US Army Reserves.   It looks like i'll be shipping out to Missouri October 3rd and spending about 5 months there for training.


October will definitely feel better than July did.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 8, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> I need to stay awake. Meth is easy to score down here, but I don't want the meth teeth. I need a good coke dealer. Anybody got any references?



Psh the 90s called, they want their drugs back...Find a college kid and score some Adderall/Vyvanse/Concerta



luke_31 said:


> Good luck and remember everything is yes drill SGT and be glad it's October and not summer time.



Going to The Wood?


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 8, 2016)

Chase said:


> Psh the 90s called, they want their drugs back...Find a college kid and score some Adderall/Vyvanse/Concer


College kid, can confirm.


----------



## dutemplar (Sep 8, 2016)

Desoxyn.  It is prescription methamphetamine hydrochloride.  For kids.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 8, 2016)

Ritalin. It's not just for kids anymore.  

Life changer.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 8, 2016)

I just played my first complete song on the bagpipe chanter. (Scots Wha Ha'e) I know that's just terribly exciting for all of you (sarcasm intended), but it is for me.


----------



## dutemplar (Sep 8, 2016)

If I wasn't at work, I'd grab my kilt.

Somehow I don't think they would approve of my navy blue tactical kilt as a uniform option.


----------



## Flying (Sep 8, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I just played my first complete song on the bagpipe chanter. (Scots Wha Ha'e) I know that's just terribly exciting for all of you (sarcasm intended), but it is for me.


Neighbors haven't started packing yet?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 8, 2016)

The definition of "perfect pitch". 

When you throw your bag pipes into a dumpster and they hit an accordion and a banjo.


----------



## dutemplar (Sep 8, 2016)

Ach, lad.  Tha isna nice o ye.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 8, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> Ach, lad.  Tha isna nice o ye.




Och, tha is lass to ya!


----------



## dutemplar (Sep 8, 2016)

*Yer bum's oot the windae!*  Ya wee scunner.  Dinna ye ken, twas DE i was speakin at.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 9, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> *Yer bum's oot the windae!*  Ya wee scunner.  Dinna ye ken, twas DE i was speakin at.



Och! I deserve a skelpin! Noe ah ken!


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 9, 2016)

This must have been what my class felt when we were reading the slave literature (tar baby specifically) and were confused on what was said. That was like the one and only thing I will read that I could completely understand this year and correctly explain lol


----------



## dutemplar (Sep 9, 2016)

Dinna fash yerself lad.

and.. T-29 hours til CONUS.  Not that I'm counting.  

I'll try asking again.. Anyone in Dallas, San Antonio, maybe Houston (that'll be a pistop and go), or New Orleans?


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 9, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> Dinna fash yerself lad.
> 
> and.. T-29 hours til CONUS.  Not that I'm counting.
> 
> I'll try asking again.. Anyone in Dallas, San Antonio, maybe Houston (that'll be a pistop and go), or New Orleans?



If you come to SoCAL I'll show you some hospitality and buy you a beer.


----------



## dutemplar (Sep 9, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> If you come to SoCAL I'll show you some hospitality and buy you a beer.



Not sure when Cal will be, probably quite a while.  But Thank ya.

November's break will probably be either Scotland, or Cyprus/Malta/Greece.  Next year I'm eying up Portugal/Spain (Expat Explore tour), Bali, Greece/Eastern Europe (a new tour from Expat Explore) and maybe a UK/Ireland tour.  I'll hit the US briefly, but that'll be DC/Baltimore, Lancaster PA and Cleveland OH for friends and family.  There are advantages to working OCONUS.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 9, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> Dinna fash yerself lad.
> 
> and.. T-29 hours til CONUS.  Not that I'm counting.
> 
> I'll try asking again.. Anyone in Dallas, San Antonio, maybe Houston (that'll be a pistop and go), or New Orleans?



I'm in the Austin area. Just moved recently so I don't have a lot of info for you, sorry! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 10, 2016)

Ah, yes, nothing like running a late night transfer, getting back at 4 a.m., only to be requested for another as soon as the flight suit comes off.

...se la vie


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 10, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Ah, yes, nothing like running a late night transfer, getting back at 4 a.m., only to be requested for another as soon as the flight suit comes off.
> 
> ...se la vie



I hear that. We've been sitting all day. Usually when this happens it means we'll be running all night. Thinkin' it's about time for a nap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 10, 2016)

I just posted "OTC Narcan will save more lives than all of the AEDs in the US combined" on my Facebook page. My a$$hole friends who have no idea how any of this works are posting how "Narcan doesn't teach any of those people a lesson". Ugh. Save me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 10, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I just posted "OTC Narcan will save more lives than all of the AEDs in the US combined" on my Facebook page. My a$$hole friends who have no idea how any of this works are posting how "Narcan doesn't teach any of those people a lesson". Ugh. Save me.


I'm gonna have to go watch this bahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 10, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'm gonna have to go watch this bahahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Feel free to chime in. And invite your medic friends. Hahha.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 10, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I hear that. We've been sitting all day. Usually when this happens it means we'll be running all night. Thinkin' it's about time for a nap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck, brother. This month is off to a steady start for our base. Not a bad thing, considering I spent the majority of my last two rotations loafing around the station, and getting acquainted with...well?...EMTLIFE.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 10, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I just posted "OTC Narcan will save more lives than all of the AEDs in the US combined" on my Facebook page. My a$$hole friends who have no idea how any of this works are posting how "Narcan doesn't teach any of those people a lesson". Ugh. Save me.


Lol...just...lol.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 10, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I spent the majority of my last two rotations loafing around the station, and getting acquainted with...well?...EMTLIFE.



EMTLIFE: For when you're bored on shift.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 10, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I just posted "OTC Narcan will save more lives than all of the AEDs in the US combined" on my Facebook page. My a$$hole friends who have no idea how any of this works are posting how "Narcan doesn't teach any of those people a lesson". Ugh. Save me.




I just replied to the first comment.


----------



## Flying (Sep 10, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I just posted "OTC Narcan will save more lives than all of the AEDs in the US combined" on my Facebook page. My a$$hole friends who have no idea how any of this works are posting how "Narcan doesn't teach any of those people a lesson". Ugh. Save me.


Enabler!



Honestly, that's sad.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 10, 2016)

Really?????


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 10, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Good luck, brother. This month is off to a steady start for our base. Not a bad thing, considering I spent the majority of my last two rotations loafing around the station, and getting acquainted with...well?...EMTLIFE.



We ended up with two bad traumas. Well one ok one and one bad one. First guy tried to roll his car down the driveway because it wouldn't start then jump in it so he could steer and use the brakes...yea he needs a new ankle. 

Second guy was allegedly racing and got into a t-bone accident. GCS 6 (1-2-3) on arrival and a catastrophe of an airway, unrelenting oropharyngeal bleeding. His hard palate was displaced and folded up on itself. Almost ended up with a crich. We were the second in of a total of 4 units. Dude has cerebral shearing, an epidural with shift, a blowout orbital fx and temporal fx. 

I'm ready for bed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 11, 2016)

I think what many newer providers fail to recognize at times are the poor outcomes an "excitin call" may have.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 11, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I think what many newer providers fail to recognize at times are the poor outcomes an "excitin call" may have.



Agreed. His wife was in the car with him and was basically fine besides anxiety and ETOH. Sad that one can end up as sick as he was and the other walk away but her life will never be the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 12, 2016)

New favorite EMS meme.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 12, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> New favorite EMS meme.



Haha I just saw that on Facebook. PAF


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 12, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154213385683301


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 13, 2016)

I just had a second interview for a paramedic/MA position at an urgent care. Really interesting position and great pay. Could be interesting.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 13, 2016)

Good luck, brother.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks. It could be a decent learning environment.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 13, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> We ended up with two bad traumas. Well one ok one and one bad one. First guy tried to roll his car down the driveway because it wouldn't start then jump in it so he could steer and use the brakes...yea he needs a new ankle.
> 
> Second guy was allegedly racing and got into a t-bone accident. GCS 6 (1-2-3) on arrival and a catastrophe of an airway, unrelenting oropharyngeal bleeding. His hard palate was displaced and folded up on itself. Almost ended up with a crich. We were the second in of a total of 4 units. Dude has cerebral shearing, an epidural with shift, a blowout orbital fx and temporal fx.
> 
> ...



Somewhere, an organ donation coordinator just reached for a phone...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 14, 2016)

I guess we're going to stay in Savannah for at least another year. Have to sign a new lease... I guess that gives me a year to get in shape and find the perfect job.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 14, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> Somewhere, an organ donation coordinator just reached for a phone...


Pretty much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 15, 2016)

Happy Birthday to one of our members. I'll let him post if he wants to be outed.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 15, 2016)

Last phase of internship....please be ok.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 15, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Last phase of internship....please be ok.


I'm sure you'll do juuust fine.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 16, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Happy Birthday to one of our members. I'll let him post if he wants to be outed.


'Tis true. I have managed to survive yet another year.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 16, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> 'Tis true. I have managed to survive yet another year.


A fellow Virgo are we??...

Well happy birthday to you, sir!


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 16, 2016)

Totally completely unrelated note:


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 16, 2016)

Today I had a patient request a tissue. She wiped her nose on it, looked me in the eyes and began to chew the tissue's corners off.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 16, 2016)

Hmm...remind me not to land on my shoulder next time we do a parachute jump 
><


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 16, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm...remind me not to land on my shoulder next time we do a parachute jump
> ><


At least this didn't happen


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 16, 2016)

This is your daily PSA.... 

When shooting a S&W .500 hold on to the damn thing. Secondly  don't pull the trigger again when the recoil makes the gun point at your shoulder, that's how you lose your arm. 

Secondly if standing behind said person shooting said weapon holding your hand on their shoulder to support them from falling backwards, make sure they follow directions given above. Otherwise that's how you lose fingers.

This has been your daily PSA...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 17, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm...remind me not to land on my shoulder next time we do a parachute jump
> ><


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 18, 2016)

Well I just broke a streak of mine. I'm no longer 0/11 on full arrests. I am now 1/12. Witnessed arrest, high quality by stander cpr, we were on scene within minutes (literally right around the corner). Worked him, 2 shocks and 1 epi and we got ROSC. Dude was awake and talking by the time we got to the ER.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 18, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Well I just broke a streak of mine. I'm no longer 0/11 on full arrests. I am now 1/12. Witnessed arrest, high quality by stander cpr, we were on scene within minutes (literally right around the corner). Worked him, 2 shocks and 1 epi and we got ROSC. Dude was awake and talking by the time we got to the ER.



Congrats! That's a great feeling!


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 18, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Congrats! That's a great feeling!



So this is what it feels like to be a paragod lol.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 18, 2016)

"Not today Reaper. Not today."


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 19, 2016)

Found a new favorite snack for shift. Its tasty

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 19, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Found a new favorite snack for shift. Its tasty
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Whaaat?!!? I'm a Clif Bar junkie. Haven't had thaf one. My currents faves are the coffee nut, and white macadamia. 

Is that Nutella in the center?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 19, 2016)

"Nut butter" is a horrible way to describe the filling though. Only thing worse would be "baby batter".


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 19, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Whaaat?!!? I'm a Clif Bar junkie. Haven't had thaf one. My currents faves are the coffee nut, and white macadamia.
> 
> Is that Nutella in the center?



Chocolate brownie and cool mint chocolate are where its at.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 19, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> "Nut butter" is a horrible way to describe the filling though. Only thing worse would be "baby batter".


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 19, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Chocolate brownie and cool mint chocolate are where its at.


Haven't seen chocolate brownie in a hot minute, but agreed, it is quite the tasty treat. 

I typically buy the Chocolate Chip and Peanut Butter box from Costco, but that only gets you so far.


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 19, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> "Nut butter" is a horrible way to describe the filling though. Only thing worse would be "baby batter".


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 19, 2016)

Looks like our company is going to be on a Fent shortage for a while. Having it smuggled over is the cheapest option...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 19, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> View attachment 3004
> 
> 
> 
> ...



33 *POUNDS* of fent. What do you think that's worth?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 19, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> 33 *POUNDS* of fent. What do you think that's wort?


if your willing to do math 100mcg patch is worth about 60(50-80 is range). 
Resources: Parolee


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 19, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Looks like our company is going to be on a Fent shortage for a while. Having it smuggled over is the cheapest option...



Meanwhile tweakers across the Coachella Valley cry out in agony...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 19, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Meanwhile tweakers across the Coachella Valley cry out in agony...


Does this mean we are going to get more "body pain" calls?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 19, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> 33 *POUNDS* of fent. What do you think that's worth?


Guess I should find out how much 100mcg vials go for...

Kidding of course


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 19, 2016)

I just did some digging. About 2.2 million dollars.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 20, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I just did some digging. About 2.2 million dollars.



If I can get away with doing this once I'd be set for life.


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 20, 2016)

shfd739 said:


> If I can get away with doing this once I'd be set for life.



Big IF. On the other hand you might end up with room and board "for life."


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 20, 2016)

Old Tracker said:


> Big IF. On the other hand you might end up with room and board "for life."


Don't forget a boyfriend for life named big daddy


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 20, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Don't forget a boyfriend for life named big daddy



Reminiscing on previous experiences?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 20, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Don't forget a boyfriend for life named big daddy


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 20, 2016)

**This post has no relation to the previous comments.**

MY WIFE AND I ARE HAVING A BABY!!!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 20, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> **This post has no relation to the previous comments.**
> 
> MY WIFE AND I ARE HAVING A BABY!!!!



Congrats!


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 20, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> **This post has no relation to the previous comments.**
> 
> MY WIFE AND I ARE HAVING A BABY!!!!


Many Congratulations and my most sincerest of condolences.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 20, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> **This post has no relation to the previous comments.**



Good thing cause that would be... well... awkward. Congrats Big Daddy!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 20, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> **This post has no relation to the previous comments.**
> 
> MY WIFE AND I ARE HAVING A BABY!!!!


Congrats  Sending all the best your way!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 21, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> **This post has no relation to the previous comments.**
> 
> MY WIFE AND I ARE HAVING A BABY!!!!




Fantastic news!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 21, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> This is your daily PSA....
> 
> When shooting a S&W .500 hold on to the damn thing. Secondly  don't pull the trigger again when the recoil makes the gun point at your shoulder, that's how you lose your arm.
> 
> ...


Well uh....yea....those are generally good ideas


----------



## exodus (Sep 22, 2016)

A comment I made on reddit's top post in /r/all was the top comment in the thread... Welp. Deleting that comment. Don't need to be inbox spammed.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 22, 2016)

Another one of our own has taken his own life here in Az. RIP, Brian.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 22, 2016)

exodus said:


> A comment I made on reddit's top post in /r/all was the top comment in the thread... Welp. Deleting that comment. Don't need to be inbox spammed.


Did you at least get gold first?


----------



## EMT2015 (Sep 22, 2016)

Well guys, next week is my last week as a civilian for about 5 months.  I will be shipping out October 3rd for Missouri for basic training/mos with Army Reserves.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 22, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Well guys, next week is my last week as a civilian for about 5 months.  I will be shipping out October 3rd for Missouri for basic training/mos with Army Reserves.


Well Missouri is in a weird weather change. It might be hot as balls one day and decently comfortable the next. Have fun with that. Side note, I might actually be at Ft. Leonard Wood soon hahaha.


----------



## EMT2015 (Sep 22, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Well Missouri is in a weird weather change. It might be hot as balls one day and decently comfortable the next. Have fun with that. Side note, I might actually be at Ft. Leonard Wood soon hahaha.


SAY WHAT???????????? Why?????


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 22, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> SAY WHAT???????????? Why?????


Because deer hunting. Dont get too excited, Army is gonna have to wait their turn for me lol.


----------



## EMT2015 (Sep 22, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Because deer hunting. Dont get too excited, Army is gonna have to wait their turn for me lol.


Ha. Damn. Well, maybe we'll run into each other or if I get time off base during MOS training, we'll have to meet up!


----------



## exodus (Sep 22, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Did you at least get gold first?


Yup!


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 22, 2016)

15: Maybe! It isn't really a close drive so I will probably only go once or twice, but we will see what happens. 

Exodus: enjoy it lol


----------



## dutemplar (Sep 22, 2016)

Ah, Fort LostInTheWoods.  

brb.. flashbacks of hell.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 23, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> Ah, Fort LostInTheWoods.
> 
> brb.. flashbacks of hell.


It ain't called Missery for nothin


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2016)

Switching out and cleaning out my work backpack... its amazing how much **** i accumulated in there in three months. And how many cords were just balled up in there

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 23, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Switching out and cleaning out my work backpack... its amazing how much **** i accumulated in there in three months. And how many cords were just balled up in there
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I did this a few months back to accommodate books for a class I took. I found that I tend to carry keys, lots and lots of keys...


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 23, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I did this a few months back to accommodate books for a class I took. I found that I tend to carry keys, lots and lots of keys...



Snacks was what I noticed I had a lot of when I "spring cleaned" my backpack.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 23, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Snacks was what I noticed I had a lot of when I "spring cleaned" my backpack.


Ah, yes nothing like finding a crushed bag of snacky treats sequestered from your local areas ever so generous "EMS lounge area" at the bottom of the ol' backpack.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 23, 2016)

Totally one of those "Oh, I forgot I had that" moments.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 23, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Totally one of those "Oh, I forgot I had that" moments.


Well, hello there old friend??...


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 23, 2016)

Just a little life tip, don't let a banana be one of those things you discover after some unknown period of time.....


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 23, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Just a little life tip, don't let a banana be one of those things you discover after some unknown period of time.....


...duly noted.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 23, 2016)

I had a tube of toothpaste explode in my bag once... Least everything was mint-y fresh!


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 23, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> I had a tube of toothpaste explode in my bag once... Least everything was mint-y fresh!


Lol, alas, an optimist!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 23, 2016)

Called out to a male passed out in a car. Start trying to wake him up so he can unlock the doors. Walk over to the passenger side and on the seat is about 4 dildos with various other toys. Hard to keep a straight face


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2016)

It's been a nice end to my weekend. 





Started off with fetch with this retard, then helping the gf study for her basic class, 




Them good beer, a nice breeze, and some brush up on advanced airway knowledge. Now more puppy time then sleep lol. Work tomorrow, and my first day in my officially new job title 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 23, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> It's been a nice end to my weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Define "good beer", and FWIW, I cannot get _this _retard to fetch if my life depended on it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2016)

Local brewery (where i was sitting at). Tjey have a great spiced brown ale they are trialling, plus i had a nice crisp pale ale too. 
And lol i have not seen one of those guys fetch too much. All three of mine are so high energy they love fetchinh though 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 23, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Local brewery (where i was sitting at). Tjey have a great spiced brown ale they are trialling, plus i had a nice crisp pale ale too.
> And lol i have not seen one of those guys fetch too much. All three of mine are so high energy they love fetchinh though
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Lol, to his credit he does try, but is roughly 90 lbs. of useless lovableness.

Congrats on the new job title, cheers. I'm always searching for new brews to try. I think the darkest I got in terms of beers is Brother Thelonius, but am always open to what's good in others regions. Again, I do enjoy an ice cold bottle of "Texas Tea"...enjoy.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 24, 2016)

Every time that I think I'm sick of this job, I get a patient that humbles me.

Though I will say that I'm sick of showing up already tired.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 24, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Another one of our own has taken his own life here in Az. RIP, Brian.


I'm sorry, V. Prayers for his loved ones.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 24, 2016)

The screen on my Macbook Pro that is only a little over a year old just broke. $700 to replace it at the Apple store. Not very happy. So for the time being I will have to struggle on my Ipad. First world problems


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 24, 2016)

So wrong yet so funny.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 25, 2016)

So my scatterbrainedness never got better. Less than 8 hours of sleep the past two nights does not lead to organized emsing.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 25, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> So my scatterbrainedness never got better. Less than 8 hours of sleep the past two nights does not lead to organized emsing.



I hear that. I'm on the back half of a 48. Didn't sleep for the first 27 hours. Doing a lot better after a 5.5 hour nap and carnitas tacos courtesy of our engine crew we share a house with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 25, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I hear that. I'm on the back half of a 48. Didn't sleep for the first 27 hours. Doing a lot better after a 5.5 hour nap and carnitas tacos courtesy of our engine crew we share a house with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was hoping to be on my way home now to get dinner, but dispatch is holding us over in post and not clearing us. I am jealous of your carnival.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 25, 2016)

I have to find a new job or I'm going to kill my boss or myself. The thought of going in to work tomorrow is making me physically ill. This is why I left this career in the first place 8 years ago. I can't believe they sucked me back in. I'd love to be working a simple medic shift right now.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 25, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I have to find a new job or I'm going to kill my boss or myself. The thought of going in to work tomorrow is making me physically ill. This is why I left this career in the first place 8 years ago. I can't believe they sucked me back in. I'd love to be working a simple medic shift right now.


My offer still stands.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 25, 2016)

I don't think I can get the wife to leave yet. I think I'm going to have to find a medic job (or something else) here.


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 25, 2016)

When I joined this forum a few years ago, I put zero thought whatsoever into my username. This just happened to be the song I was listening to at the time.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Haha its still during dispatches "respond on CDF command __" The official name is California Department of Forestry and Fire Protection/ CAL FIRE. My oh my what a mouth full haha.





StCEMT said:


> So my scatterbrainedness never got better. Less than 8 hours of sleep the past two nights does not lead to organized emsing.





Handsome Robb said:


> I hear that. I'm on the back half of a 48. Didn't sleep for the first 27 hours. Doing a lot better after a 5.5 hour nap and carnitas tacos courtesy of our engine crew we share a house with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think I managed about 2 hours of sleep last night? We were holding the wall at the hospital for 4 hours from on one patient (this is what happens when you bring in a BLS patient into the hospital with a Level II trauma center....and everyone decides to get stabbed in the back...literally, at least 3 or 4 Tier 1 traumas rolled in whilst we were waiting....plus the usual variety of higher priority run-of-the-mill ALS runs....wanted to go to triage, but an elderly patient with a temp of 103 the ER had us wait for a bed...and wait, and wait....), this was like 1800-2200......2300 we're walking back into the same hospital...one of their former trauma patients was walking to the bus stop when he fell and busted the staples in his head and had a good amount of bleeding (that had clotted off and stopped by itself by the time we arrived on scene) and since it was one of theirs we went back....and lo and behold the guy was too unsteady to sit in the triage chair (per the PA there watching us) so we had to go back to the main ER to wait for a bed....and wait another 4 !@#$ hours from 2300-0300 for a bed, even though no other runs were coming in, apparently all the beds were filled from all the previous runs....so we only got to get back to station and sleep from like 03-0500 when we got another call that once again went back to that same hospital....but at least this time we were the ones bringing in the trauma activation patient and got a bed straight away ha. get back to station just after 0700 (which is officially shift change) but our relief wasn't there yet (someone was on a 48 coming from another shift) so we had to hold over an hour for coverage waiting for them to come in....I think I literally hissed at the station phone at one point in time (fortunately just dispatch trying to figure out exactly who was and wasn't there instead of any calls).....


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 25, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> My offer still stands.


As does mine lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dutemplar (Sep 25, 2016)

They're still recruiting for here...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 25, 2016)

Here,  too. Lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 25, 2016)

I started a chat with a musician friend that was looking at this and my chat head appeared on the  right side. Looks like I'm part of the band. Talk about good timing!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 26, 2016)

First vacation in 4ish years.  This is going to be nice.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 28, 2016)

I just had an interview for an amazing job. It was like it was custom made for me, Half creative/marketing and half clinical. Please pray or cross your fingers for me or something.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 28, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I just had an interview for an amazing job. It was like it was custom made for me, Half creative/marketing and half clinical. Please pray or cross your fingers for me or something.


(fingers crossed) Good luck


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 28, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> View attachment 3019
> 
> I started a chat with a musician friend that was looking at this and my chat head appeared on the  right side. Looks like I'm part of the band. Talk about good timing!


Is that a black les paul? Can't say I approve.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 28, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I just had an interview for an amazing job. It was like it was custom made for me, Half creative/marketing and half clinical. Please pray or cross your fingers for me or something.


I'll sip some extra bourbon in support of your endeavors.

Good luck!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 28, 2016)

Remi said:


> I'll sip some extra bourbon in support of your endeavors.
> 
> Good luck!


I shall do the same!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 28, 2016)

Remi said:


> I'll sip some extra bourbon in support of your endeavors.
> 
> Good luck!



Well, hell. I guess I will too.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 28, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I just had an interview for an amazing job. It was like it was custom made for me, Half creative/marketing and half clinical. Please pray or cross your fingers for me or something.


Good luck brother! 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 29, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> Is that a black les paul? Can't say I approve.



I'm not sure,  but that guy is so huge he makes it look like a ukulele.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 29, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm not sure,  but that guy is so huge he makes it look like a ukulele.


A "huge guy" plus ukulele prompted me to post this...


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 29, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm not sure,  but that guy is so huge he makes it look like a ukulele.


Also, if the bassist grew mutton chops he'd be a decent Lemmy look-alike.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 29, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> Also, if the bassist grew mutton chops he'd be a decent Lemmy look-alike.
> View attachment 3024


----------



## Tigger (Sep 29, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I just had an interview for an amazing job. It was like it was custom made for me, Half creative/marketing and half clinical. Please pray or cross your fingers for me or something.


That sounds awesome. 

One of the things I love about where I work is that there is other stuff to do besides just running calls if you want too. For me, just running calls is not enough engagement and there is a limit to the amount of medical reading I can do each day. So I write our grants and testify before a bunch of state committees, do our facebook page, and work on our ambulance designs and that variety keeps me motivated and happy at work.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 29, 2016)

Tigger said:


> That sounds awesome.
> 
> One of the things I love about where I work is that there is other stuff to do besides just running calls if you want too. For me, just running calls is not enough engagement and there is a limit to the amount of medical reading I can do each day. So I write our grants and testify before a bunch of state committees, do our facebook page, and work on our ambulance designs and that variety keeps me motivated and happy at work.




It's really a different position. It's working as the de facto marketing director for an urgent care and picking up a couple of shifts as a paramedic/MA. They just opened a new location and the budget is a little tight for a marketing person full time, but it works if I fill a pet diem MA spot. I told them I'd like to still do some clinical work, so it's a really good fit. We all expect it to transition to a fully administrative role as they open new locations and the new clinic starts to produce revenue. It's very different than anything I've done before, but sounds like a good challenge.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 29, 2016)

Have you ever felt as though each minute is shorter than the last, that life is inexorably sliding away, slipping soundlessly through your fingers? All the while you scramble to hook your fingers on a trailing edge... trying, in vain, to haul back on its strong pull, rocking back on your heels. Fighting as it runs, like a deep sea fisherman fights to land a trophy fish. 

Yeah. Me either.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 30, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Have you ever felt as though each minute is shorter than the last, that life is inexorably sliding away, slipping soundlessly through your fingers? All the while you scramble to hook your fingers on a trailing edge... trying, in vain, to haul back on its strong pull, rocking back on your heels. Fighting as it runs, like a deep sea fisherman fights to land a trophy fish.
> 
> Yeah. Me either.



I once struggled to get the gurney hook to release. Does that count?


----------



## Tigger (Sep 30, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Have you ever felt as though each minute is shorter than the last, that life is inexorably sliding away, slipping soundlessly through your fingers? All the while you scramble to hook your fingers on a trailing edge... trying, in vain, to haul back on its strong pull, rocking back on your heels. Fighting as it runs, like a deep sea fisherman fights to land a trophy fish.
> 
> Yeah. Me either.


Sometimes I get drunk and time seems to do some stuff?


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 30, 2016)

Sometimes I wake up, time does stuff, then I wake up again realizing class started 10 minutes ago....


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 30, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Have you ever felt as though each minute is shorter than the last, that life is inexorably sliding away, slipping soundlessly through your fingers? All the while you scramble to hook your fingers on a trailing edge... trying, in vain, to haul back on its strong pull, rocking back on your heels. Fighting as it runs, like a deep sea fisherman fights to land a trophy fish.
> 
> Yeah. Me either.




Only when  drink way too much coffee. Wait.....is there such a thing as too much coffee?


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 30, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Wait.....is there such a thing as too much coffee?


I...I..understand these words individually as English words, I know their definitions....but arranged in this manner, it's weird, it's all just....gibberish "too much coffee".....like what does that even mean?


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 30, 2016)

I miss the days when coffee actually worked, now I can drink half a pot and go right to bed.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 30, 2016)

I'll buy a giant Monster or Noz or something late in the evening of shift, crack it open and take a sip and my partners are all like universally horrified, how am I gonna get any sleep??! I sleep the exact same as when I don't have any caffeine on shift (poorly at station anyway, much better at home where I'm not on edge lol), I'm like "I'm not drinking the whole thing now, but when we get that 3am call or move up (or three more between now and then) I can take a few swallows and safely function lol


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 30, 2016)

All caffeine does for me nowadays is prevent migraines in the morning. Oh and it gets the "system" going in the morning.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 30, 2016)

I need someone to call 911, I am running out of snacks.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 30, 2016)

That's why I take Ritalin with my coffee. It needs to be potentiated.


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 30, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> That's why I take sour mash whiskey with my coffee. It needs to be potentiated.


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 30, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> Fixed that for ya.



Well played.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 1, 2016)

My 500 hours are up at 0300. Not sure if want to be awake at that horrible hour so I can just go go home or sleep till a reasonable hour...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 1, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> When I joined this forum a few years ago, I put zero thought whatsoever into my username. This just happened to be the song I was listening to at the time.



Oh the memories associated with Nimrod! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 1, 2016)

Gonna be a long day.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 1, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Gonna be a long day.


Found out this standby event could be 15 hours. Buuuut $$$$$$$


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 1, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Oh the memories associated with Nimrod!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, its a great album, I really like a lot of green day's older work.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 1, 2016)

When you get home at 1am from a going away party just to get up at 4:45 to work a back to back shift at 6 and you sleep through the alarm causing you to be 30 minutes late. A monster and coffee are the only things holding me together right now. Whoever glorified the EMTLIFE is so full of **** their breath smells.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 1, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> When you get home at 1am from a going away party just to get up at 4:45 to work a back to back shift at 6 and you sleep through the alarm causing you to be 30 minutes late. A monster and coffee are the only things holding me together right now. Whoever glorified the EMTLIFE is so full of **** their breath smells.


That was me last week. Minus the energy drink and coffee. It sucked. A lot. Have fun!

Just glad I have learned how to hit that semi-alert sleep or whatever it is. Working a horse show and dozing in the corner with a radio by my head.


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 1, 2016)

Aleve-D, if your box says take one tablet every 12 hours, why do you stop working after 6 hours?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 1, 2016)

There is almost nothing more satisfying than power washing the grunge from the side of the house. I live to power wash stuff. It's such an instant gratification thing. Like waking up a hypoglycemic with D50. 

BOOM! 

Instant hero. Hahahah


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 1, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> There is almost nothing more satisfying than power washing the grunge from the side of the house. I live to power wash stuff. It's such an instant gratification thing. Like waking up a hypoglycemic with D50.
> 
> BOOM!
> 
> Instant hero. Hahahah


I have the same feeling but on the concrete sidewalk  haven't power washed my house yet(since ive been here).


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 1, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> There is almost nothing more satisfying than power washing the grunge from the side of the house. I live to power wash stuff. It's such an instant gratification thing. Like waking up a hypoglycemic with D50.
> 
> BOOM!
> 
> Instant hero. Hahahah


My last partner would always give me crap because I had a list of items such as this that I wanted to do. In no particular order it includes the following*:

Work a Bobcat, a snow plow, a cherry picker, jack hammer, bulldozer, zamboni, sand blast the side of a house. The power washing is awesome, BTW.

*card subject to change, as I am always open to new ideas regarding heavy pieces of machinery.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 1, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> My last partner would always give me crap because I had a list of items such as this that I wanted to do. In no particular order it includes the following*:
> 
> Work a Bobcat, a snow plow, a cherry picker, jack hammer, bulldozer, zamboni, sand blast the side of a house. The power washing is awesome, BTW.
> 
> *card subject to change, as I am always open to new ideas regarding heavy pieces of machinery.



I really want to go to the place in a Vegas that lets you operate a big excavator. I've done the bobcat, cherry picker, jackhammer. Driven a cement truck and dynamited a granite ledge. (With some supervision) I still want to pave a road and paint lines on a highway.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 1, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I really want to go to the place in a Vegas that lets you operate a big excavator. I've done the bobcat, cherry picker, jackhammer. Driven a cement truck and dynamited a granite ledge. (With some supervision) I still want to pave a road and paint lines on a highway.


Ironically enough the same partner told me about this same place. I asked my wife if we could go to Vegas as well.

She can drop me off there. All I envision are a bunch of man children such as myself ramming into each other and making explosion noises, but apparently it's an actual course you must take first.

Either way, I like my version better...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 1, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> My last partner would always give me crap because I had a list of items such as this that I wanted to do. In no particular order it includes the following*:
> 
> Work a Bobcat, a snow plow, a cherry picker, jack hammer, bulldozer, zamboni, sand blast the side of a house. The power washing is awesome, BTW.
> 
> *card subject to change, as I am always open to new ideas regarding heavy pieces of machinery.



Done the bobcat, snowplow and jackhammer. Also did an excavator. So much fun. 

I really liked running the wrecker when I drove tow trucks. The auto loader is awesome, swoop in a grab a car and drive off without ever getting out. I really liked my F650 flatbed too. Thing was a freaking beast and stupid comfortable to drive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I really want to go to the place in a Vegas that lets you operate a big excavator. I've done the bobcat, cherry picker, jackhammer. Driven a cement truck and dynamited a granite ledge. (With some supervision) I still want to pave a road and paint lines on a highway.


https://www.diggerlandusa.com

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 1, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> My last partner would always give me crap because I had a list of items such as this that I wanted to do. In no particular order it includes the following*:
> 
> Work a Bobcat, a snow plow, a cherry picker, jack hammer, bulldozer, zamboni, sand blast the side of a house. The power washing is awesome, BTW.
> 
> *card subject to change, as I am always open to new ideas regarding heavy pieces of machinery.



Drive an ambulance should be on that list... oh wait...


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 1, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Drive an ambulance should be on that list... oh wait...


Mind you, this was when I was still doing ground CCT. I would (and still do on occasion when working ground OT) drive the Freightliner chassis ambulance we have.

A beast she is, and thee worst ride in the back I have ever been in. Talk about suspension issues.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 1, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Drive an ambulance should be on that list... oh wait...


I've always wanted to drive the tiller on a ladder truck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 1, 2016)

The warehouse job I did for a little while wouldn't even let me drive a forklift because I have nystagmus. My EMS job, however, had no problem whatsoever letting me drive an F-550 chassis with a big box on the back.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 1, 2016)

First time I drove the engine to a fire I grinned like a little kid the whole way.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 1, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> First time I drove the engine to a fire I grinned like a little kid the whole way.


I bet. The train horn on our Freightliner unit has an option for either a pedal next to your left foot, or a handle you push like a train conductor.

Granted I am somewhat "vertically challenged", so reaching for the foot pedal is a bit of a task for me, however, I am convinced it's mere fate that I get to pull the mechanism to activate the train horn at every insersection similar to a train conductor (insert "tee-hee's" here).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 1, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I bet. The train horn on our Freightliner unit has an option for either a pedal next to your left foot, or a handle you push like a train conductor.
> 
> Granted I am somewhat "vertically challenged", so reaching for the foot pedal is a bit of a task for me, however, I am convinced it's mere fate that I get to pull the mechanism to activate the train horn at every insersection similar to a train conductor (insert "tee-hee's" here).



We have the pedal. I always step on it on accident and our horns are ridiculously loud. Did it in the bay this morning when we were doing truck checks with the garage door closed. My partner about jumped out of her socks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 1, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> We have the pedal. I always step on it on accident and our horns are ridiculously loud. Did it in the bay this morning when we were doing truck checks with the garage door closed. My partner about jumped out of her socks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have them on all of our regular mods as well. I must say I do enjoy the startle it creates when someone inadvertently steps on.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 1, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> We have the pedal. I always step on it on accident and our horns are ridiculously loud. Did it in the bay this morning when we were doing truck checks with the garage door closed. My partner about jumped out of her socks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My last FD bases job all the rigs had the foot pedals for the air horns....I remember one night about 4am we were returning to station, fueling up in the back lot, and I accidentally stepped on said pedal while climbing back in the cab....the ambulance was facing the building  (and the dorms), and this was the main hq Station, with engine, truck companies and the battalion chief....yeah I felt pretty small a few hours later at shift change when the BC passed me in the app bay and quipped "Hey your air horn works" ><

I did feel a little better a few shifts later, while at the same station, we were getting ready to respond to a call, and the engine captain accidentally stepped on the foot pedal in the engine that activates the mechanically Q siren  (mechanical, not electrical so no "off" switch.....that thing is LOUD when cycling down in the apparatus bay with all the doors still closed lol)


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 1, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> My last FD bases job all the rigs had the foot pedals for the air horns....I remember one night about 4am we were returning to station, fueling up in the back lot, and I accidentally stepped on said pedal while climbing back in the cab....the ambulance was facing the building  (and the dorms), and this was the main hq Station, with engine, truck companies and the battalion chief....yeah I felt pretty small a few hours later at shift change when the BC passed me in the app bay and quipped "Hey your air horn works" ><
> 
> I did feel a little better a few shifts later, while at the same station, we were getting ready to respond to a call, and the engine captain accidentally stepped on the foot pedal in the engine that activates the mechanically Q siren  (mechanical, not electrical so no "off" switch.....that thing is LOUD when cycling down in the apparatus bay with all the doors still closed lol)


How old was the siren? All of the modern apparatus that I've seen had a Q2B with a brake. (hence the "B" in Q2B)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 1, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> How old was the siren? All of the modern apparatus that I've seen had a Q2B with a brake. (hence the "B" in Q2B)



Yep. Every new Q has a brake button.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 1, 2016)

I wish we had real Qs. Our dual is a weird electric one but we can't control how long it strings out for. It has a set pattern. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## dutemplar (Oct 1, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> That's why I take Ritalin with my coffee. It needs to be potentiated.



I tried making my coffee this morning using Red Bull instead of water.  I got halfway to work before I realized I forgot my car.


----------



## luke_31 (Oct 1, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> I tried making my coffee this morning using Red Bull instead of water.  I got halfway to work before I realized I forgot my car.


Stealing internet memes without the pic  included is forbidden. Mostly cause I like the pic that's with that meme


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 2, 2016)

Well, worked a country show last night. Get sent on a call at the top of the lawn, arrive and see security on scene.  Noticed a fight going on, the one security guard that we had there went to try to stop it and 3 more fights break out. The radio traffic going on between security and me trying to get back up was insane.  I jumped in to help the guard because he got knocked to the ground and had a couple of guys on top of him.  Some girl get's p*ssed that anyone is trying to help the "cops" and comes after me.  Needless to say I got a nice shiner to the mouth.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 2, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Well, worked a country show last night. Get sent on a call at the top of the lawn, arrive and see security on scene.  Noticed a fight going on, the one security guard that we had there went to try to stop it and 3 more fights break out. The radio traffic going on between security and me trying to get back up was insane.  I jumped in to help the guard because he got knocked to the ground and had a couple of guys on top of him.  Some girl get's p*ssed that anyone is trying to help the "cops" and comes after me.  Needless to say I got a nice shiner to the mouth.



Scene Safety, much? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 2, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Well, worked a country show last night. Get sent on a call at the top of the lawn, arrive and see security on scene.  Noticed a fight going on, the one security guard that we had there went to try to stop it and 3 more fights break out. The radio traffic going on between security and me trying to get back up was insane.  I jumped in to help the guard because he got knocked to the ground and had a couple of guys on top of him.  Some girl get's p*ssed that anyone is trying to help the "cops" and comes after me.  Needless to say I got a nice shiner to the mouth.


My job is not security or to break up fights. I will gladly stay away until the fighting is done. 

Or it could end up a huge incident like we had at Coachella Festival this year when security guards are stabbing other security guards


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 2, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> Yeah, its a great album, I really like a lot of green day's older work.



As do I.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 2, 2016)

Two shifts, zero calls.


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 2, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Scene Safety, much?
> 
> Yeah, no such thing last night.  They were super understaffed.
> 
> ...


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 2, 2016)

Sitting at the airport waiting for my flight to Denver. I need a beer.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2016)

Chase said:


> Sitting at the airport waiting for my flight to Denver. I need a beer.


I feel ya.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 2, 2016)

Headed east towards the loop for some fresh air and train spotting.

Time to get out of the valley for a few.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Headed east towards the loop for some fresh air and train spotting.
> 
> Time to get out of the valley for a few.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's actually been quit nice post dust storm. Great flying weather.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 2, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> It's actually been quit nice post dust storm. Great flying weather.



I'm just glad I was off the day of the storm. My allergies were in full swing. 

Despite that, I'm actually looking forward to the fall season starting up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I'm just glad I was off the day of the storm. My allergies were in full swing.
> 
> Despite that, I'm actually looking forward to the fall season starting up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually got to do my first flight up to Lone Pine after the "dust had settled"...yes, I went there.

Talk about a gorgeous flight.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 2, 2016)

I bet it was. Where's Lone Pine in relation to the valley?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I bet it was. Where's Lone Pine in relation to the valley?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's on the border of Inyo and Kern Counties, in Inyo. About a ~45 minute flight. It's socked between Mt. Whitney, Death Valley, and just to the north of the China Lake Naval Base.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 2, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> It's on the border of Inyo and Kern Counties, in Inyo. About a ~45 minute flight. It's socked between Mt. Whitney, Death Valley, and just to the north of the China Lake Naval Base.



Lone Line is nice in the fall/winter. Bridgeport is by far the prettiest town in the Eastern Sierra Nevada mountains.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 2, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Lone Line is nice in the fall/winter. Bridgeport is by far the prettiest town in the Eastern Sierra Nevada mountains.



Bridgeport is definitely pretty. 

I'm debating wether or not to go to the bar and watch the broncos play or stay home and help the missus clean. She was the one who told me to go watch the game but I feel like this is a setup.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Bridgeport is definitely pretty.
> 
> I'm debating wether or not to go to the bar and watch the broncos play or stay home and help the missus clean. She was the one who told me to go watch the game but I feel like this is a setup.....
> 
> ...


Someone's been married long enough to know that trick I see, kudos!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 2, 2016)

What a weekend. I finished powerwashing the house, installed a ceiling fan on our back patio in preparation for a screen wall being built this week and I built a new gate for the side fence. 

I need a weekend to recover from my weekend. Luckily I can close the door and hide in my office tomorrow.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> What a weekend. I finished powerwashing the house, installed a ceiling fan on our back patio in preparation for a screen wall being built this week and I built a new gate for the side fence.
> 
> I need a weekend to recover from my weekend. Luckily I can close the door and hide in my office tomorrow.


Strong work, sir. Sounds like a cold case of beer should be headed your way.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 2, 2016)

The view is pretty nice from up here, as is the cool breeze! The single can from Temblor isn't bad either! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 2, 2016)

Hop'Lin IPA was the shower beer. From Southbound, a local Savannah brewery. There's probably a few more on the way.  I have a 6 of Coca Pina Gose that needs to be ice cold before I drink it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 2, 2016)

Yall are making me itching yo get off and grt a beer. Its been a lonh 36. With 2 rsis to boot

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 2, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Yall are making me itching yo get off and grt a beer. Its been a lonh 36. With 2 rsis to boot
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Such a "lonh" 36, you apparently had a stroke and can no longer type.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Such a "lonh" 36, you apparently had a stroke and can no longer type.


I suffer from this same affliction, even sober still. For a thinner guy, I sure do have banana hands. Curse-ed iPhone keyboard!

(whispers) I'm sorry iPhone please don't be angry...


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2016)

At last, my pre "Das Boot" beer...


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 2, 2016)

Miller lite and Dominos pepperoni, bacon, and jalapeno pizza for me on this football Sunday.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 2, 2016)

I got stuck cleaning...with no beer or football. 

Man card is surrendered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 2, 2016)

Retry.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I got stuck cleaning...with no beer or football.
> 
> Man card is surrendered.
> 
> ...


In the world of all fair marriages this is called a "rain check", though the women folk liken' the word "comprise".


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 2, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> What a weekend. I finished powerwashing the house, installed a ceiling fan on our back patio in preparation for a screen wall being built this week and I built a new gate for the side fence.
> 
> I need a weekend to recover from my weekend. Luckily I can close the door and hide in my office tomorrow.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


>


"Hey, I said I'd do it. I never said it would work."-said by every married man ever re: household chores.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2016)

...now if I could only spell "compromise" right


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 2, 2016)

Visiting my grandpa at the assisted living place ....he's got the Kardashians on his tv....they're even worse than I ever imagined


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 2, 2016)

Go squirrel hunting and leave wallet by tree because I make poor life choices....now I am waking up at 6 to go hunt that tree again....dammit....


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 2, 2016)

The San Diego Chargers find another way to lose.....

It's really hard being a Chargers fan.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> The San Diego Chargers find another way to lose.....
> 
> It's really hard being a Chargers fan.


But in other news, The Raiders sure showed a lot of heart.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 2, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> The San Diego Chargers find another way to lose.....
> 
> It's really hard being a Chargers fan.


Rams game ended, caught like the last two minutes of that game, was like "Oh hey, San Diego is going to wi.....wait....nope, nevermind"


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 3, 2016)

Now for the weather.......it's 68 degrees right now....in PHOENIX!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 3, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Now for the weather.......it's 68 degrees right now....in PHOENIX!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


I hate you. Its supposed to start getting hotter here again

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 3, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I hate you. Its supposed to start getting hotter here again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Stop talking. 

I like the 60* temps in the morning with highs of 80s! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 3, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Stop talking.
> 
> I like the 60* temps in the morning with highs of 80s! Lol
> 
> ...


I'd be good with 70s all day and night 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 3, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I'd be good with 70s all day and night
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Me too. Where is that? I want to move there. Actually, 50s at night, mid 70s in the day would be about perfect.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 3, 2016)

Highs in the 60's would be far out man.


----------



## EMT2015 (Oct 3, 2016)

Enjoying my last day of freedom before giving everything up for about 5 months.  My flight leaves at 8am tomorrow morning....  Going to miss reading all the fun stuff going on here.  See ya all in March!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 3, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Enjoying my last day of freedom before giving everything up for about 5 months.  My flight leaves at 8am tomorrow morning....  Going to miss reading all the fun stuff going on here.  See ya all in March!


Be safe man. We'll be here when you get back 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 3, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I hate you. Its supposed to start getting hotter here again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk




Humid, too?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 3, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Enjoying my last day of freedom before giving everything up for about 5 months.  My flight leaves at 8am tomorrow morning....  Going to miss reading all the fun stuff going on here.  See ya all in March!





Good luck! So no access to Facebook either? 
I know you'll do well and I'm really stoked for you. Finally getting to do what you want!!!


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## StCEMT (Oct 3, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Enjoying my last day of freedom before giving everything up for about 5 months.  My flight leaves at 8am tomorrow morning....  Going to miss reading all the fun stuff going on here.  See ya all in March!


You should be able to pop in and say hi once you finish basic and go to AIT! Have fun, the weather in MO has actually been quite nice.


----------



## dutemplar (Oct 4, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Now for the weather.......it's 68 degrees right now....in PHOENIX!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh



It was a balmy 88 degrees driving to work this afternoon with the topless jeep.  Tonight's low should be a chilly 74.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 5, 2016)

We had the only Red Flag warning nationwide today. We also have a 3000+ acre wildfire an hour south. So I spent 12 hours in a field watching the firefighters do real work.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 5, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Me too. Where is that? I want to move there. Actually, 50s at night, mid 70s in the day would be about perfect.


San Diego, CA, but alas, their system isn't even in my "Top 50".


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 5, 2016)

Getting ready for Hurricane Matthew here. This could be a crazy few days. Already evacuating Hilton Head Island and the costal counties.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 5, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Getting ready for Hurricane Matthew here. This could be a crazy few days. Already evacuating Hilton Head Island and the costal counties.


wishing you the best. be safe


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 5, 2016)

First EMT shift ever in 1 hour. Hopefully the "black cloud" medic takes it easy for today


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 5, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> First EMT shift ever in 1 hour. Hopefully the "black cloud" medic takes it easy for today


Good luck, and have fun.


----------



## cruiseforever (Oct 5, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Getting ready for Hurricane Matthew here. This could be a crazy few days. Already evacuating Hilton Head Island and the costal counties.


 
Good luck with him DE.  The only good thing about a hurricane is that you have time to get out of the way.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 5, 2016)

Really hope tomorrow is an interesting day at work, because the exam I have in the morning is already getting on my nerves and I haven't even started it.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 5, 2016)

Oh greasy cheeseburgers and cheap beer how you never steer me wrong.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 6, 2016)

Hurray...stupid car overheated....been having problems with it and it may finally have kicked the bucket.

Definitely cannot afford a new car right now. **** me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 6, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Hurray...stupid car overheated....been having problems with it and it may finally have kicked the bucket.
> 
> Definitely cannot afford a new car right now. **** me...
> 
> ...


Maybe i can offer some assistance ? anything other then overheating?


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 6, 2016)

Anybody have any suggestions for the cheapest way to subscribe to Prehospital Emergency Care?
I see $56 as the cheapest (NREMT registered) price...curious if there's anything less?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Oct 6, 2016)

This is my response to any and all requests until next Friday #kauai


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 6, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> This is my response to any and all requests until next Friday #kauai
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 6, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Maybe i can offer some assistance ? anything other then overheating?



Pretty sure it's either the block or a head gasket but I'm leaning toward the block. It overheated. I pulled over, let it cool down and it had barely any coolant in it so I filled it and by the time I got home ~15 minutes it was overheating again and has no coolant in it.

Coolant leaking from under the engine compartment as well as oil. 

No signs of coolant in the oil and the coolant that's leaking shows no signs of oil in it. 

I will never, ever, buy another BMW again. Thing has been nothing but problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 6, 2016)

Without knowing too much about the car itself my buddy had a bmw 3 series from 10'or 11' and his cooling fin had a chip in it(not likely due to leaks). The gaskets on bmws from what I know are known to have a "hairline" break to them. Notoriously on any bmw I've ever seen or looked at, the block itself has been pretty solid so I'd be leaning more towards the gasket with what information has been provided
Do you know all the tips on getting home with an overheating car? 
Also if you like German cars Audi is the way to go(my personal opinion), haven't had anything other then scheduled maintenance on my car and knock on wood no problems

Sorry for any mistypes I'm on my phone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 6, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Without knowing too much about the car itself my buddy had a bmw 3 series from 10'or 11' and his cooling fin had a chip in it(not likely due to leaks). The gaskets on bmws from what I know are known to have a "hairline" break to them. Notoriously on any bmw I've ever seen or looked at, the block itself has been pretty solid so I'd be leaning more towards the gasket with what information has been provided
> Do you know all the tips on getting home with an overheating car?
> Also if you like German cars Audi is the way to go(my personal opinion), haven't had anything other then scheduled maintenance on my car and knock on wood no problems
> 
> ...



I've been kicking myself for buying this thing (2007 X3) over the Audi A4 I almost bought. To be completely honest I should've just kept my truck but it was too damn expensive between maintenance, payment and insurance. 

Are you talking about the head gasket? Wouldn't the coolant and oil be mixing if it was a head gasket? It's not blowing white smoke but under heavy throttle it does blow blue smoke so that would point at the HG but where's the coolant going? 

I got it home but I'm definitely open to tips because I'm guessing I'll need them as I have a 25 minute drive to work tomorrow and I have to drive it, don't have any other option :-/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying (Oct 6, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> The gaskets on bmws from what I know are known to have a "hairline" break to them.


The coolant overflow or expansion tanks had those. BMW (and many other mfrs) super skimped on the plastics used in newer cars. So they end up cracking after oh so many miles because of vibrations and you lose coolant.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 6, 2016)

I have a 11' A4. Well depending where you are. You may actually hate me. But open the windows blast the heater which will drain heat from the engine. It also gets the fans working a bit faster. Also for the hg question/statement, not necessarily, due to the fact that the fracture may be there. Think of a dripping faucet(but in this case liquid trickles down the crack) thus not mixing necessarily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 6, 2016)

Flying said:


> The coolant overflow or expansion tanks had those. BMW (and many other mfrs) super skimped on the plastics used in newer cars. So they end up cracking after oh so many miles because of vibrations and you lose coolant.



I knew they skimped I didn't think they went to plastic especially on some 5 series ones I feel like it would heat up a ton melt, then remold itself on the first summer day. However I'm not a bmw expert, just a grease junkie that likes cars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 6, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I have a 11' A4. Well depending where you are. You may actually hate me. But open the windows blast the heater which will drain heat from the engine. It also gets the fans working a bit faster. Also for the hg question/statement, not necessarily, due to the fact that the fracture may be there. Think of a dripping faucet(but in this case liquid trickles down the crack) thus not mixing necessarily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Central Texas.... It was like 90* with 40% humidity today lol. I had the temperature control turned all the way up with the windows down and it was still blowing cool air. 

If it's a head gasket I can probably fix that with the help of a coworker who works on cars. Granted I'll get **** the whole time for driving a "mom car". The coolant seems to be leaking down the front of the engine and there's an audible "hissing" sound when it's hot so I'm really hoping it's just a hose or fitting but that doesn't explain the blue smoke out of the exhaust under medium to heavy throttle. 

When I say smoke it's like a diesel rolling coal. I can't see the car behind me. It started to "buck" at stop lights and died once under braking coming up to a stop light. 

The thing is a junker. 

I really can't afford to but I'm flying with filling it full of fluids so no lights are on and taking it to CarMax to see what they'll give me for it. I'm just completely upside down in it so any car I buy I'm still going to owe an easy 3-4K on the original loan that's going to have to be lumped into the new loan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 7, 2016)

I'd still like to say it's a hg personally. Granted my first "****ter" car was a 94' Camry had some of the same symptoms-- smoke was not blue but grey, rattled and hissed like a mtfker. Ended up being an exhaust manifold disaster(looked like the top of a ceiling fan, everything just burned up to ash) and then it ended up being a complete gasket crush/battery whatever word you want to put in for dunzo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 7, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I'd still like to say it's a hg personally. Granted my first "****ter" car was a 94' Camry had some of the same symptoms-- smoke was not blue but grey, rattled and hissed like a mtfker. Ended up being an exhaust manifold disaster(looked like the top of a ceiling fan, everything just burned up to ash) and then it ended up being a complete gasket crush/battery whatever word you want to put in for dunzo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm hoping you're right. I truly do appreciate your insight. 

I'm going to ask my buddy that I was flaking about what he thinks. Hopefully we'll have a slow day at the station so we can look at it but I'm doing the first of my two clearing rides tomorrow so I'll probably be tied up all day with that. Gotta clear so I can work OT and pay for this crap :-/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 7, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'm hoping you're right. I truly do appreciate your insight.
> 
> I'm going to ask my buddy that I was flaking about what he thinks. Hopefully we'll have a slow day at the station so we can look at it but I'm doing the first of my two clearing rides tomorrow so I'll probably be tied up all day with that. Gotta clear so I can work OT and pay for this crap :-/
> 
> ...


Wish you the best, glad I can contribute productively on this forum for a change instead of asking pesky emt basic questions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 7, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> To be completely honest I should've just kept my truck



You sold the diesel? Bummer man...


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm so glad my '05 Dodge Dakota is still running strong with nearly 140,000 miles on it, and at least one full coast to coast road trip (plus one half way from NC to MO that was a round trip). Just got my transmission serviced but otherwise no real issues, maybe just about time to recharge the AC


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm a Tacoma man myself.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 7, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I'm a Tacoma man myself.


Tacoma and man should never be used in the same sentence...


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 7, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Tacoma and man should never be used in the same sentence...


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 7, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Tacoma and man should never be used in the same sentence...



You're just a hater cause my Tacoma is a grown mans tinker toy.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 7, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Anybody have any suggestions for the cheapest way to subscribe to Prehospital Emergency Care?
> I see $56 as the cheapest (NREMT registered) price...curious if there's anything less?


I had never even heard of that. Looks like a better option than JEMS. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 7, 2016)

And now I get to spend my weekend driving the "boo-boo bus", oh the joy.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 7, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I had never even heard of that. Looks like a better option than JEMS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It's a pretty solid journal, actually worthy of the name Journal. It's got peer reviewed academic and clinical research, not just ads 

Some of the most cited articles are here.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 7, 2016)

I was planning on getting back my iafccp membership for their journal, amd now i might have to go ahead and get that one too

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 7, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> You sold the diesel? Bummer man...



Yea it blew the HPOP and fried all 8 injectors. After spending the $4200 to fix it I couldn't really afford it anymore :-/ been a rough year financially. 

This time next week should be able to start picking up OT to build my savings back up. It's nice when a 24 hour OT shift comes out to ~$500 take home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Oct 7, 2016)

Can you see exactly where it's leaking from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 7, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Can you see exactly where it's leaking from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No, BMW in all their geniousness decided to cover everything in plastic so I'm going to have to pull some stuff off to get s better view. 

It's in the front of the engine somewhere, I know that much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Oct 7, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> No, BMW in all their geniousness decided to cover everything in plastic so I'm going to have to pull some stuff off to get s better view.
> 
> It's in the front of the engine somewhere, I know that much.
> 
> ...


If you know a decent mechanic, maybe but some fluorescent diagnostic dye to put in the oil and and drive for a couple days then have them shine their light on the leaky area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 7, 2016)

We're doing live Hurricane storm coverage coverage on all of my radio stations in Savannah and Hilton Head. I'm reppin' the EMTlife t shirt.


----------



## Seirende (Oct 7, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> We're doing live Hurricane storm coverage coverage on all of my radio stations in Savannah and Hilton Head. I'm reppin' the EMTlife t shirt.



You're thinner than I had pictured you.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 7, 2016)

Seirende said:


> You're thinner than I had pictured you.


With a lot more gray hair


----------



## Tigger (Oct 7, 2016)

You would think that after all these posts about DID I PASS THE NREMT!>!>!!>>???!, I would know better than to take mine at 1530 mountain time on a weekend...


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 7, 2016)

Tigger said:


> You would think that after all these posts about DID I PASS THE NREMT!>!>!!>>???!, I would know better than to take mine at 1530 mountain time on a weekend...


Heh....enjoy your weekend.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 7, 2016)

Tigger said:


> You would think that after all these posts about DID I PASS THE NREMT!>!>!!>>???!, I would know better than to take mine at 1530 mountain time on a weekend...


You got this... but youre as dumb as i am lol. Maybe not quite so much, cause i did tjat same thing twice 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Seirende (Oct 7, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> With a lot more hair


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 8, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> It's a pretty solid journal, actually worthy of the name Journal. It's got peer reviewed academic and clinical research, not just ads
> 
> Some of the most cited articles are here.



I agree, PEC is a good journal. Definitely in my top 10 of the many that I try to stay apprised of. 

Can you really get a full subscription for only $56?? That is a steal.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 8, 2016)

Remi said:


> I agree, PEC is a good journal. Definitely in my top 10 of the many that I try to stay apprised of.
> 
> Can you really get a full subscription for only $56?? That is a steal.


Yeah, $56 if you're an NAEMSP, NAEMT, NAEMSMA, NASEMSO, or NAEMSE member, and the same if you are NREMT registered. This is only per: http://naemsp.org/Pages/pecjournal.aspx
And I haven't tried it yet...so I can't 100% verify.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 8, 2016)

Looks to be valid. I will try it soon


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 8, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Looks to be valid. I will try it soon


Ditto.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 8, 2016)

Just caught wind a good friend of mine is finally getting his just due. He's being assigned to an engine as a FFPM (his dream job).

This makes me happy to hear for him. He was once a trainee of mine as a new, and green paramedic, and we quickly became good friends.

Truly, it feels good to see and know the time you invest in some of these moldable, and impressionable folks works out for the best.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 8, 2016)

2 officers shot and killed and 1 officer wounded. Today is not a good day. Not looking forward to the meetings and debrief sessions that are upcoming


----------



## Old Tracker (Oct 8, 2016)

Prayers for the wounded officer and the next of kin of the deceased. Bad stuff.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 8, 2016)

Prayers indeed, senseless.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...cers-shot-dead-in-california-a-third-wounded/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 8, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Prayers indeed, senseless.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...cers-shot-dead-in-california-a-third-wounded/


Just a fix on the article you posted, the female officer just returned from maternity leave. Her kid is 4 months not 4 years


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 8, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Just a fix on the article you posted, the female officer just returned from maternity leave. Her kid is 4 months not 4 years


Sorry to hear, @DesertMedic66. These kind of  things definitely wear on the entire first responder community regardless if you knew them personally, or not.

I think I speak for others on the forum when I say our prayers with not only those lost, theirs families, and the officer that's fighting for their life, but your entire regions first responding community.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 8, 2016)

I just turned on the TV and saw it on the news.....no words, just no words


----------



## NPO (Oct 8, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3050
> 
> And now I get to spend my weekend driving the "boo-boo bus", oh the joy.


I told the boss I'd still work there as an EMT, but he has to pay me as a medic lol

Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Oct 8, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3050
> 
> And now I get to spend my weekend driving the "boo-boo bus", oh the joy.


I told the boss I'd still work there as an EMT, but he has to pay me as a medic lol

Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 8, 2016)

NPO said:


> I told the boss I'd still work there as an EMT, but he has to pay me as a medic lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


Yeeeah. Good luck in that, lol. Maybe your base metro freshly-minted paramedic pay?

Even then, a big maybe.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 8, 2016)

NPO said:


> I told the boss I'd still work there as an EMT, but he has to pay me as a medic lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Oct 8, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Yeeeah. Good luck in that, lol. Maybe your base metro freshly-minted paramedic pay?
> 
> Even then, a big maybe.


Hey, it's cheaper than paying you to do it lol

Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 8, 2016)

NPO said:


> Hey, it's cheaper than paying you to do it lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 9, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> 2 officers shot and killed and 1 officer wounded. Today is not a good day. Not looking forward to the meetings and debrief sessions that are upcoming



Heard the call go out today while we were shipping a seizure patient off from the festival. Sad times indeed. You know me bud, I'm available 24/7 365 if you, your partner, or anyone else on that call needs to talk.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 9, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> 2 officers shot and killed and 1 officer wounded. Today is not a good day. Not looking forward to the meetings and debrief sessions that are upcoming



Apparently I've been really busy. Or out if it. Hadn't heard till just now. So sad.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 9, 2016)

Please everybody be safe! Watch each-others backs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 9, 2016)

Damn again? We just had an officer killed here as well.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 9, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Damn again? We just had an officer killed here as well.



Such a shame. Right by my house


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 9, 2016)

Chase said:


> Such a shame. Right by my house


It really is. Did not want to see this happen again here, it hasn't even been that long since the last time.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 10, 2016)

Hopefully the circus will pack up and leave town tomorrow. Just glad I wasn't working it. I stopped paying attention to the debate halfway through.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 10, 2016)

On a happier note my wife future child and I will probably be moving to Texas after the baby is born. Recommendations?  She won't be working.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 10, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> On a happier note my wife future child and I will probably be moving to Texas after the baby is born. Recommendations?  She won't be working.


Austin/Travis, Williamson County, Galveston county, Harris county ESD1, Medstar. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 10, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> On a happier note my wife future child and I will probably be moving to Texas after the baby is born. Recommendations?  She won't be working.


I'm not from Texas, but if I ever moved there I would bee line for Wilco EMS, just MHO.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Oct 10, 2016)

Tigger said:


> You would think that after all these posts about DID I PASS THE NREMT!>!>!!>>???!, I would know better than to take mine at 1530 mountain time on a weekend...


Bro....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey @Tigger! Did yoy pass?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 10, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> On a happier note my wife future child and I will probably be moving to Texas after the baby is born. Recommendations?  She won't be working.



Good thing Texas is a big state. Seems like everyone is moving there! Good luck and congrats on the baby!!!


----------



## exodus (Oct 10, 2016)

Is there anywhere in Texas with forest and snow?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 10, 2016)

exodus said:


> Is there anywhere in Texas with forest and snow?


Not really that I've seen

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (Oct 10, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Hey @Tigger! Did yoy pass?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


They are closed for the holiday!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 10, 2016)

Tigger said:


> They are closed for the holiday!!


Crap lol i forgot its a holiday. Yet another day of heavy drinking lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (Oct 10, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Crap lol i forgot its a holiday. Yet another day of heavy drinking lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Just started a 48 oops...


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 10, 2016)

You're welcome.

Italy, truly, I love your bluntness.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 10, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Italy, truly, I love your bluntness.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 10, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Italy, truly, I love your bluntness.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 10, 2016)

im joining the club


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 10, 2016)

Has anyone ever had? My ever so amazing wife brought this delightful treat home from our local "BevMo!™". God bless that woman!


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 10, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3058
> 
> Has anyone ever had? My ever so amazing wife brought this delightful treat home from our local "BevMo!™". God bless that woman!



Bitte, ein Bitte!

Bitburger is an excellent classic German lager - makes for a good pint.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 10, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3058
> 
> Has anyone ever had? My ever so amazing wife brought this delightful treat home from our local "BevMo!™". God bless that woman!


I have not, can i get it anywhere on the east coast lol? my girlfriend got me "occulto" about 3 weeks back, and it was shockingly fantastic. Looks like a college beer, but it is absolutely phenomenal


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 10, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Bitte, ein Bitte!
> 
> Bitburger is an excellent classic German lager - makes for a good pint.


Haha, indeed. It will eventually makes its way into my "boot" I keep in the freezer. 

It was actually a favorite that my dad would drink while he was stationed in Germany.

I will say, I suddenly feel the urge to watch old reruns of "The Man Show". Ziggy! Zaggy! Ziggy! Zaggy! Oy! Oy!! Oy!!! Cheers.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 10, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I have not, can i get it anywhere on the east coast lol? my girlfriend got me "occulto" about 3 weeks back, and it was shockingly fantastic. Looks like a college beer, but it is absolutely phenomenal
> View attachment 3059


I'm sure you can. I have been meaning to have at least a 6-pack of Victoria Pilsner shipped from Canada. 

It's on my to-do list.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 10, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> "The Man Show". Ziggy! Zaggy! Ziggy! Zaggy! Oy! Oy!! Oy!!!


Ein Prosit. HOY HOY HOY

Thats Bill Foster correct?-- Here i go with useless knowledge again lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 10, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Ein Prosit. HOY HOY HOY
> 
> Thats Bill Foster correct?-- Here i go with useless knowledge again lol


The man, the myth, the legend...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 10, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> The man, the myth, the legend...


I dont know why but this makes me feel old, and i try not to be old  lol.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 10, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I dont know why but this makes me feel old, and i try not to be old  lol.


What's that say about me?!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 10, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> On a happier note my wife future child and I will probably be moving to Texas after the baby is born. Recommendations?  She won't be working.



Williamson County. Galveston sounds like they're making some big changes as well, moving away from 24s but they're getting s big 'ol raise so if you aren't set on 24s it's a good option. MCDH is a good service as well. Austin/Travis County is making some positive changes but you'll still have to work as an EMT for a year even with their modified hiring process they're implementing for Paramedics now. 

Really depends where you want to live Galveston is on the coast, more humidity. Williamson County is central Texas just north of Austin. Lots of water around, near the hill country, not as much of a city as Galveston/Houston area unless you choose to live in Round Rock or Austin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 10, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> What's that say about me?!


your knowledge is unsurmountable ?? It is rather sad to think that some younger folks won't have the opportunities to see stuff like that. Just good ol' fun guys, never really hurting anybody... Just having fun drinking beer


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 10, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Williamson County is central Texas just north of Austin. Lots of water around, near the hill country, not as much of a city as Galveston/Houston area unless you choose to live in Round Rock or Austin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just out of curiosity, how far of a drive is Williamson County from Austin?

If there's any place in Texas I would fit in, it's probably Austin. I just don't see myself ever going back to tech for a few years (or less?) while awaiting for a promotion.

Plus, my understanding is ATCEMS is the busier of the two services.

I don't mind working, but my days of getting ran into the ground in a "dynamic system" are fading as time (and age) goes on.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 10, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Just out of curiosity, how far of a drive is Williamson County from Austin?
> 
> If there's any place in Texas I would fit in, it's probably Austin. I just don't see myself ever going back to tech for a few years (or less?) while awaiting for a promotion.
> 
> ...



Their new process is a year from the first day of your academy to promoting so you'd work as a basic for 7 or 8 months, most of which would be credentialing (their process with your FTO is very long).

WilCo is literally right next to Austin. There's parts of Austin that are in Williamson County but ACTEMS covers those areas. 

From Georgetown, which is basically the center of WilCo, to downtown Austin is ~25-30 minutes traffic dependent. If your in Round Rock, which is south WilCo you can be ins downtown in 15-20 minutes. Basically anywhere in the county is going to be 30 minutes or less to downtown if you're not opposed to using the toll roads, which really aren't very expensive, unless you're way up north then you're looking at 45 minutes to an hour max. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm sitting next to Gurby drinking a beer!!!!!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 10, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm sitting next to Gurby drinking a beer!!!!!


Lucky , gurby never drinks beers with me  lol. Enjoy it  todays a good day on EMTLIFE i believe!


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 10, 2016)

Fingers crossed that after many schedule conflicts and kind of productive shifts I will have my final medic clinical tomorrow. So ready to be done.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 10, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Fingers crossed that after many schedule conflicts and kind of productive shifts I will have my final medic clinical tomorrow. So ready to be done.


Lol, good luck man. In the grander scheme of things 10 years, or so from meow you'll laugh at how minute this is.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 10, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, good luck man. In the grander scheme of things 10 years, or so from meow you'll laugh at how minute this is.


But that pay raise though....car accidents ain't cheap.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 10, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> But that pay raise though....car accidents ain't cheap.


Lol, I just chuckle because I can remember like it was yesterday this was me. Sooo anxious to be done, lol.

I don't blame ya, and 1,000% understand, but now, in hindsight when I think of paramedic school and all of the characters I met, I realize what a blast I had.

Many a fond memories indeed...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 11, 2016)

It's Gurby and ViolynEMT face to face!


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 11, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, I just chuckle because I can remember like it was yesterday this was me. Sooo anxious to be done, lol.
> 
> I don't blame ya, and 1,000% understand, but now, in hindsight when I think of paramedic school and all of the characters I met, I realize what a blast I had.
> 
> Many a fond memories indeed...


I love the county my program was through and the medics that taught us, but as far as people I actually work with I am enjoying where I work more. Only a handful of classmates I care to keep in touch with.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 11, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Only a handful of classmates I care to keep in touch with.


I only kept in touch with one of my classmates, but we were buds to begin with.

And yes, my sentiment was the same. Many of my classmates weren't my particular cup of tea either, but it was still a ton of fun.

Then again, I was 10 years younger, and a newlywed with no kids.


----------



## dutemplar (Oct 11, 2016)

My class is... well, pretty well scattered all over.  Plus a few too many that fell along the way in one (bleep)hole or another.  Mostly retired now, I was a young punk then.... as compared to a much older, even more sarcastic and even bigger punk now.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 12, 2016)

Well, I finally refreshed it enough times for their to be a gold patch next to my name.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 12, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Well, I finally refreshed it enough times for their to be a gold patch next to my name.


Congrats man! If i see you in person, first beer is on me!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 12, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Well, I finally refreshed it enough times for their to be a gold patch next to my name.


Congrats!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 12, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Well, I finally refreshed it enough times for their to be a gold patch next to my name.



Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aprz (Oct 12, 2016)

Gurby looks so young.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 12, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Well, I finally refreshed it enough times for their to be a gold patch next to my name.



congrats! Well deserved.


----------



## Seirende (Oct 12, 2016)

@Tigger Congratulations, good sir!


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 12, 2016)

So I just woke up to a phone call from my ex-GF this mañana


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 12, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> So I just woke up to a phone call from my ex-GF this mañana


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 12, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Their new process is a year from the first day of your academy to promoting so you'd work as a basic for 7 or 8 months, most of which would be credentialing (their process with your FTO is very long).
> 
> WilCo is literally right next to Austin. There's parts of Austin that are in Williamson County but ACTEMS covers those areas.
> 
> ...


That seems moderately more reasonable. Not perfect, but better. Slightly. The biggest obstacle then becomes the EMT pay vs COL for that first year.


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 12, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> So I just woke up to a phone call from my ex-GF this mañana


Would you like to share the story?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 12, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> So I just woke up to a phone call from my ex-GF this mañana


"I have some good news. In 8 months guess who is going to be a new daddy??!"


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 12, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> "I have some good news. In 8 months guess who is going to be a new daddy??!"


----------



## dutemplar (Oct 12, 2016)

Springer!  Springer!  Springer!


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 12, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> "I have some good news. In 8 months guess who is going to be a new daddy??!"





dutemplar said:


> Springer!  Springer!  Springer!


What about Maury Povich?


----------



## dutemplar (Oct 12, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> What about Maury Povich?


He's next.  First we have the Springer moment, the fight, etc.

Later we bring in Maury to find out who the daddy really is.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Jim37F (Oct 12, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> Would you like to share the story?


The super exciting, drama filled story is basically I was being my normal, lazy, morning hating self still sleeping in at like 10 this morning when I woke up to my phone ringing, didn't recognize the number (but hey I am in backgrounds so I actually answer unknown numbers lest I send a BI to my voicemail lol) and it turned out to be her.....the one who basically "ghosted" me some 5-6 months back, literally we were making plans to meet up the next day when poof she just stopped replying...until now. 
Honestly as much as I had thought about asking her exactly about that in the past I was just taken aback by the fact that she was actually on the phone and with me being still half asleep ended up just....talking. Didn't make any plans or anything, just talked like a couple of friends who hadn't chatted in a while I guess, like a bit surreal lol


DesertMedic66 said:


> "I have some good news. In 8 months guess who is going to be a new daddy??!"


I didn't even think to ask her about that lol (fortunately it's been a bit longer than that since we've done anything to have that particular convo)


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 12, 2016)

Then Dr. Phil to deal with the fallout.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 12, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> The super exciting, drama filled story is basically I was being my normal, lazy, morning hating self still sleeping in at like 10 this morning when I woke up to my phone ringing, didn't recognize the number (but hey I am in backgrounds so I actually answer unknown numbers lest I send a BI to my voicemail lol) and it turned out to be her.....the one who basically "ghosted" me some 5-6 months back, literally we were making plans to meet up the next day when poof she just stopped replying...until now.
> Honestly as much as I had thought about asking her exactly about that in the past I was just taken aback by the fact that she was actually on the phone and with me being still half asleep ended up just....talking. Didn't make any plans or anything, just talked like a couple of friends who hadn't chatted in a while I guess, like a bit surreal lol
> I didn't even think to ask her about that lol (fortunately it's been a bit longer than that since we've done anything to have that particular convo)


Well, "ain't nobody got time for no baby noway" while backgrounds anyhow, so cool.

Though I did enjoy the Morton Downey Jr-->Jerry Springer--->Maury Povich angle we all pitched.

You even got Dr. Phil to console you!


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 12, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Well, "ain't nobody got time for no baby noway" while backgrounds anyhow, so cool.





Jim37F said:


> I didn't even think to ask her about that lol (fortunately it's been a bit longer than that since we've done anything to have that particular convo)








Jim in about 11 months...


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 12, 2016)

CALEMT said:


>


Hey, this looks a lot like an actor who I've seen in a slew of horrible comedies over the past decade or so...but funnier.


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 12, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> The super exciting, drama filled story is basically I was being my normal, lazy, morning hating self still sleeping in at like 10 this morning when I woke up to my phone ringing, didn't recognize the number (but hey I am in backgrounds so I actually answer unknown numbers lest I send a BI to my voicemail lol) and it turned out to be her.....the one who basically "ghosted" me some 5-6 months back, literally we were making plans to meet up the next day when poof she just stopped replying...until now.
> Honestly as much as I had thought about asking her exactly about that in the past I was just taken aback by the fact that she was actually on the phone and with me being still half asleep ended up just....talking. Didn't make any plans or anything, just talked like a couple of friends who hadn't chatted in a while I guess, like a bit surreal lol
> I didn't even think to ask her about that lol (fortunately it's been a bit longer than that since we've done anything to have that particular convo)


So, she disappeared for half a year with no explanation whatsoever and just decided to spontaneously call you up today? That sounds really sketchy. I don't know what your situation was like, but if I had the same thing happen as you described I would steer clear. In my experience, exes that have tried to come back after the relationship is over bring nothing but problems.


----------



## dutemplar (Oct 13, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> So, she disappeared for half a year with no explanation whatsoever and just decided to spontaneously call you up today? That sounds really sketchy. I don't know what your situation was like, but if I had the same thing happen as you described I would steer clear. In my experience, exes that have tried to come back after the relationship is over bring nothing but problems.


Sounds like he was a backup to something that didn't work out and now looking at dusting him off on the shelf he was sitting on...

That or, hey, she just got paroled and is free again


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 13, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> That or, hey, she just got paroled and is free again


LOL, i find any and all parole jokes excessively funny.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 13, 2016)

Any idea if it's worthwhile to actually buy the book for PHTLS in advance of the class? Or is it just EMT-level trauma care rehashed?


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 13, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Any idea if it's worthwhile to actually buy the book for PHTLS in advance of the class? Or is it just EMT-level trauma care rehashed?


EMT-level trauma care rehashed. You'd probably ace it.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 13, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> EMT-level trauma care rehashed. You'd probably ace it.


You're very kind, sir! We shall see...hopefully the class has Sager splints, because I truly cannot stand the Hare.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 13, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> Sounds like he was a backup to something that didn't work out and now looking at dusting him off on the shelf he was sitting on...


My thoughts exactly.....



> That or, hey, she just got paroled and is free again


Well, she IS the jailbird ex so unfortunately that is a serious possibility -_-


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Oct 13, 2016)

I had no problem reconnecting with ghosts... Just don't get attached.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 13, 2016)

Had a pt suddenly just jump out of the back of my ambulance earlier today. Which is the same reason why we were called in the first place, jumped out of a moving car....no trauma, no injuries, alert and orientated, but juuussst off a bit to make you suspect some sort of not-from-the-pharmacy pharmaceutical involvement.....was transporting non-emergent (code 2, no lights, no sirens) just to get checked out, when I stopped at a red light, suddenly I hear my partner start exclaiming to calm down, relax, when boom, back doors open and she's running down the street 

Dispatch was like "Copy....post move up...." and Supe just said fill out an incident report when we get a chance


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 13, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I stopped at a red light, suddenly I hear my partner start exclaiming to calm down, relax, when boom, back doors open and she's running down the street



Wait, that guy Jim is driving? Ha nope, not today, I'm out, peace homes.


----------



## Old Tracker (Oct 13, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> , back doors open and she's running down the street



I gotta ask, was she nekkid?


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 13, 2016)

Old Tracker said:


> I gotta ask, was she nekkid?


Don't ask such a stupid question. Of course she was.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 13, 2016)

Old Tracker said:


> I gotta ask, was she nekkid?





redundantbassist said:


> Don't ask such a stupid question. Of course she was.


ROFL, not quite but close actually...according to my partner her pants were falling off and the garbage truck guys right behind us got quite the eyeful lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 13, 2016)

Officially credentialed to operate on my own at the new agency. Looking forward to being out on my own again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 14, 2016)

I am thrilled. This does toss the Raiders (eww) into the top of the division, but I think that San Diego has the guts to redeem themselves and make it into the playoffs. 

Takeaways: The offense needs to tighten up and take full advantage of red-zone opportunities and return teams need some serious help...but that defense. Electrifying. Brown, Ingram and Bosa are fearsome. Derek Watt at fullback and Hunter Henry are a dynamic young team...and Melvin Gordon is showing exactly what he's got and it's a lot. 

Atlanta's going to be a steep challenge and I don't know how the Bolts plan on answering Ryan/Jones, but there's a week to prepare and it'll be good.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 14, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> I am thrilled. This does toss the Raiders into the top of the division


This was all I saw. Thanks for the help, tonight. I get to give my partner crap tomorrow as well.


----------



## exodus (Oct 14, 2016)

Job or not, we're moving to PA after we get taxes next year.  There will be enough money to live work-free for 3+ months and move out there so I will have plenty of time to get a decent job.  Reciprocity seems like a cakewalk if the documents I've found are still accountable.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 14, 2016)

I usually dislike first responder type shirts, but don't mind seeing this if it supports officer Snyder's family. If anyone feels so compelled...
https://support-the-badge.myshopify.com


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 14, 2016)

exodus said:


> Job or not, we're moving to PA after we get taxes next year.  There will be enough money to live work-free for 3+ months and move out there so I will have plenty of time to get a decent job.  Reciprocity seems like a cakewalk if the documents I've found are still accountable.


How far from Pittsburgh? Their EMS system seems decent.

http://pittsburghpa.gov/ems/


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 14, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> How far from Pittsburgh? Their EMS system seems decent.
> 
> http://pittsburghpa.gov/ems/


Their system is pretty strong - they do heavy rescue, marine ops, and it looks like their compensation is good, too (if you count OT)


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 14, 2016)

York has a good system. Wellspan EMS. My ex worked there and liked it, and i looked heavily at that area before we split

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 14, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Wellspan EMS



https://www.wellspan.org/news/story/13687, I think they no longer exist. (I get excited when I hear good system...)


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 14, 2016)

http://www.lemsa.com/


----------



## exodus (Oct 14, 2016)

So is there not a statewide certificate program like California's central registry? It's all done by county?


----------



## exodus (Oct 14, 2016)

exodus said:


> So is there not a statewide certificate program like California's central registry? It's all done by county?


I sent emails to emergycare and Millcreek Paramedics to try and get some more information about them.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 14, 2016)

From what i remember, there are x amount of ems councils. You just apply for reciprocity at one, and your cert should be good statewide 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Oct 14, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> From what i remember, there are x amount of ems councils. You just apply for reciprocity at one, and your cert should be good statewide
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Just talked to a redditor and found out the council for the NW region is EMMCO, I can't find any documents on their site for reciprocity, going to need to email them.


----------



## exodus (Oct 14, 2016)

I hate that we can't edit posts...

E-mailed EMMCO about the reciprocity, now to wait.

Edit: Heard back and she's forwarding my email to another staff member who will email me back.


----------



## exodus (Oct 14, 2016)

Yup! All I have to do is get an agency that will be willing to sponsor me before I move and my application can be processed with just my California cert!


----------



## Tigger (Oct 16, 2016)

Survived the first day... Seizing 8 year old for the first call. And then a 5kg infant with Tetraology of Fallot patient who got 50 of Lasix instead of 5, that one was a 2.5 hour transfer to a pediatric cardiac specialty unit.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 16, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Survived the first day... Seizing 8 year old for the first call. And then a 5kg infant with Tetraology of Fallot patient who got 50 of Lasix instead of 5, that one was a 2.5 hour transfer to a pediatric cardiac specialty unit.


Nice unicorn. You seem to get some of the most interesting stuff sometimes.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 16, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Nice unicorn. You seem to get some of the most interesting stuff sometimes.


I don't think I'm a crap magnet like some, but I run some weird calls...


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 16, 2016)

Tigger said:


> a 5kg infant with Tetraology of Fallot patient who got 50 of Lasix instead of 5, that one was a 2.5 hour transfer to a pediatric cardiac specialty unit.


Was this a specialty/ NICU IFT? Also, was the kiddo frequently placed in the "knee-to-chest" position? 

I hear this works well for these little guys. The toddlers, from what I have heard, tend to automatically squat when they feel a "TET spell" coming on. My understanding is that it's an intrinsic response many of them have.

Either way, interesting stuff.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 16, 2016)

Yup...I did it. 

First shift after clearing my FTO process at the new gig and we haven't turned a wheel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 17, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Yup...I did it.
> 
> First shift after clearing my FTO process at the new gig and we haven't turned a wheel.
> 
> ...


Worked an extra 12 and it was supposed to be an easy shift. Ran three calls, two of which were critical RSIs. I hate you. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 17, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Worked an extra 12 and it was supposed to be an easy shift. Ran three calls, two of which were critical RSIs. I hate you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Can I ride with you? I am barely scraping ALS calls together to finish field clinicals. 

On a side note, running 7+ miles sucks just in case anyone was wondering....don't do it lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 17, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> On a side note, running 7+ miles sucks just in case anyone was wondering....don't do it lol


I do this every other day that I am off.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 17, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I do this every other day that I am off.


Does it always suck this much?


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 17, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Does it always suck this much?


Lol, I used to log about 30-35 miles/ week when I was younger. I love running, so my opinion is slightly biased.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 17, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, I used to log about 30-35 miles/ week when I was younger. I love running, so my opinion is slightly biased.


I want to work up to that. Kind of schedule dependent. That being said, post run chocolate milk is amazing.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 17, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I want to work up to that. Kind of schedule dependent. That being said, post run chocolate milk is amazing.


Yes, indeed it is quite the delicious, and remarkably healthy nourishment after such a jaunt.

Nice job, BTW. Keep up the good work, you'll get there I am sure.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 17, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Worked an extra 12 and it was supposed to be an easy shift. Ran three calls, two of which were critical RSIs. I hate you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


We ran a MVC that needed two units but nothing super exciting then a handful of LE calls for medical eval and now I'm in bed. I'm hoping I get to sleep since I'm on OT on a demand truck tomorrow so probably no napping tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 17, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Can I ride with you? I am barely scraping ALS calls together to finish field clinicals.
> 
> On a side note, running 7+ miles sucks just in case anyone was wondering....don't do it lol


I have a vehicle so there is no need to run


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh man, I want to go to this...an AWLS course taught at Columbia...if only I had $495 to spend on CME that I probably don't need...


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 17, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I love running



What's wrong with you?


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 17, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> What's wrong with you?


I hate cycling.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 17, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Yes, indeed it is quite the delicious, and remarkably healthy nourishment after such a jaunt.
> 
> Nice job, BTW. Keep up the good work, you'll get there I am sure.



That might be how I motivate myself. Pint of chocolate milk each time. 

Eventually. Definitely feeling it now though.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 17, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I hate cycling.



I like mountain biking haha.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 17, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I like mountain biking haha.


I owned a Trek up until my lovely dog chewed straight through the brake line. 

I could never get into to cycling, especially long distances. Running, and swimming are my faves by far.

Oh, and @StCEMT, as far as the choco milk goes, TruMoo is a good affordable choice that comes by the gallon. But! If you have deep pockets, and/ or really want the good stuff, Horizons Organic Chocolate Milk is the tits.

I swig freely from either after a good long run, and my wife is none the wiser.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 17, 2016)

I was a long distance cyclist. Then I got in a wreck, got hurt, stopped cycling and got fat. I miss it every day.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 17, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I was a long distance cyclist. Then I got in a wreck, got hurt, stopped cycling and got fat. I miss it every day.


That sucks, brother. What were you logging a week, and what did you ride?

That's an expensive sport, cycling, lol. Some of those bikes though, sexy AF. Especially the lighter frames. I could never afford one, but I liked the Cannondale's.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 17, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> That sucks, brother. What were you logging a week, and what did you ride?
> 
> That's an expensive sport, cycling, lol. Some of those bikes though, sexy AF. Especially the lighter frames. I could never afford one, but I liked the Cannondale's.



Any biking is expensive. The next mountain bike I want is around $3,200.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 17, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Any biking is expensive. The next mountain bike I want is around $3,200.


Lol, another reason I stick to running, and swimming. So much more affordable to buy a good pair of Asics break em in, then rotate out after that. The same goes for swimming gear, reasonably inexpensive.

Side note: God bless Zappos!™


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 17, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I owned a Trek up until my lovely dog chewed straight through the brake line.
> 
> I could never get into to cycling, especially long distances. Running, and swimming are my faves by far.
> 
> ...


Pff, I pay for a meal plan for a reason. Plenty of chocolate milk to smuggle from the cafe!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 17, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> That sucks, brother. What were you logging a week, and what did you ride?
> 
> That's an expensive sport, cycling, lol. Some of those bikes though, sexy AF. Especially the lighter frames. I could never afford one, but I liked the Cannondale's.



I was a bit of a bike nerd. I had 6 or 7 bikes in regular rotation. My go to was a older Fuji Roubaix (steel is a more forgiving ride for a bigger guy), but I also had a Fuji Aloha TT bike, a fixie for bike commuting, a beat old Kona cyclocross, a Bianchi for long comfy rides and my last bike was a Lightspeed, that I crashed and destroyed on the way down from Mt Bachelor in Bend. (I also wrecked myself pretty badly, but healed well)

I was riding between 75 and 120 training miles each week and a century couple of weeks. That was just shy of 15 years ago and I'm still pretty nervous on a bike. Everytime I try to ride again I get kind of weirded out.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 17, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Oh, and @StCEMT, as far as the choco milk goes, TruMoo is a good affordable choice that comes by the gallon


nesquik my friend 
IF you make the powder right it tastes like the bottles  chocolate milk, and strawberry are my fav's


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 17, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> nesquik my friend
> IF you make the powder right it tastes like the bottles  chocolate milk, and strawberry are my fav's





NysEms2117 said:


> nesquik my friend
> IF you make the powder right it tastes like the bottles  chocolate milk, and strawberry are my fav's


I see your Nesquick, and raise you double chocolate YooHoo...


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 17, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> a Bianchi for long comfy rides


A Bianchi?? Nice speed. I haven't heard this brand name mentioned in years, very nice.

My dad was a bit of a bike nerd as well.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 17, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I see your Nesquick, and raise you double chocolate YooHoo...


Never had yoohoo in large quantities 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 17, 2016)

I just drink chocolate milk whenever I want. No need to run before hand! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 17, 2016)

I still have my old Specialized Stump Jumper. (Mountain bike)


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 17, 2016)

Giant stance is my current bike. Bought it for new $1,200 and have probably put about $500 in mods on it. 

My next bike is gonna be a YT Industries Capra. I dream of the day when I can get that bike.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 17, 2016)

Mountain biking is a sport that I think I could get into. Maybe I'll ask Santa for one.

Any suggestions on a good beginners bike for all-around use? I don't want to spend a ton since I don't know how much I'll really get into it, but I also don't want to worry about wanting a more advanced bike in 6 months if I do ending up using it a lot. I'm a big heavy, strong (but badly out of shape) guy, FWTW.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 17, 2016)

Remi said:


> Mountain biking is a sport that I think I could get into. Maybe I'll ask Santa for one.
> 
> Any suggestions on a good beginners bike for all-around use? I don't want to spend a ton since I don't know how much I'll really get into it, but I also don't want to worry about wanting a more advanced bike in 6 months if I do ending up using it a lot. I'm a big heavy, strong (but badly out of shape) guy, FWTW.





Remi said:


> Mountain biking is a sport that I think I could get into. Maybe I'll ask Santa for one.
> 
> Any suggestions on a good beginners bike for all-around use? I don't want to spend a ton since I don't know how much I'll really get into it, but I also don't want to worry about wanting a more advanced bike in 6 months if I do ending up using it a lot. I'm a big heavy, strong (but badly out of shape) guy, FWTW.


Trek makes some fairly affordable frames. They're a good reliable brand, TMK.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 17, 2016)

Remi said:


> Any suggestions on a good beginners bike for all-around use? I don't want to spend a ton since I don't know how much I'll really get into it, but I also don't want to worry about wanting a more advanced bike in 6 months if I do ending up using it a lot. I'm a big heavy, strong (but badly out of shape) guy, FWTW.



Depends on why type of mountain bike you want. Hardtail? Or full suspension?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 17, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Depends on why type of mountain bike you want. Hardtail? Or full suspension?


I don't even know enough about the bikes or how I'd use it to even be able to answer that. I'm gonna talk to some guys who ride around here and get their opinion.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 17, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I still have my old Specialized Stump Jumper. (Mountain bike)



I've got an older Klein hard tail I bought used when it was about 3 years old and I was riding nearly everyday. It has a Mix of 8 speed XT and LX components. The frame doesn't fit me anymore but to get a new/newer bike of comparable quality will be $$$$$. 

I'd love to start riding again so I've considering buying a cheaper bike just to get back into it.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 17, 2016)

Remi said:


> I don't even know enough about the bikes or how I'd use it to even be able to answer that. I'm gonna talk to some guys who ride around here and get their opinion.



Depends on what riding discipline you're getting into. For instance, if all you're going to do is ride the mountain bike parks and do no trail riding whatsoever then I'd say pay the money and get a Santa Cruz V10. Or if you're like me and ride the bike park in the summer but in the winter you ride up the trails you ride down then I would suggest an all mountain type of bike. It all depends on what and how you're riding. If you like going mach 2 down a mountain then you're gonna need full suspension with a good amount of travel. Or like for the trails with little to no insanity a decent hard tail (front suspension only) will do the job just right. Go to a local bike shop and describe what type of riding you have in mind and test ride some bikes. Granted you won't be able to test ride them on trails, but different bikes have different setups, ergonomics, etc.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 17, 2016)

Full on flu today. Today of all days is the worst. Have a paper and speech that is due tonight and I was supposed to go to the funeral for the fallen officers tomorrow.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 17, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Full on flu today. Today of all days is the worst. Have a paper and speech that is due tonight and I was supposed to go to the funeral for the fallen officers tomorrow.


That's rough, man. If it's any consolation I had my first taste of what it feels like to fly with a head cold. Two words: not fun.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 17, 2016)

I ride Roadmaster. $110 at WalMart, 21 speed with brakes that stop it. 29'' tires, and it's top-of-the-line in 1965. #OldSkool #Cheap #10ish miles a week some weeks.

#BikeDork


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 17, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> That's rough, man. If it's any consolation I had my first taste of what it feels like to fly with a head cold. Two words: not fun.


I haven't had the flu in so many years, I don't even remember the last time I had it. A resting heart rate of 126 is normal right? Haha


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 17, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I haven't had the flu in so many years, I don't even remember the last time I had it. A resting heart rate of 126 is normal right? Haha


Oh, absolutely! Does AMR offer up flu vaccines annually?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 17, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Oh, absolutely! Does AMR offer up flu vaccines annually?


Yeah. I usually get them. They haven't offered it this flu season yet


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 17, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I haven't had the flu in so many years, I don't even remember the last time I had it. A resting heart rate of 126 is normal right? Haha



You sound like Cameron from Ferris Bueller's Day Off.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 17, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> You sound like Cameron from Ferris Bueller's Day Off.


So I sound like a sexy beast? Why thank you


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## CALEMT (Oct 17, 2016)

When Desertmedic was in Egypt land. Let my Desertmedic go.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 17, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> When Desertmedic was in Egypt land. Let my Desertmedic go.


Hey, man two things:

1. The Man Cold--->that ****'s real.

2. I live in a dust bowl, it sucks this time of year. It is purrtty once the dust settles, though.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 17, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I live in a dust bowl, it sucks this time of year. It is purrtty once the dust settles, though.



Dust bowl? Ha. I live in the desert, the dust never settles here. Check and mate


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 17, 2016)

I think the flu creeped over the Ca Az border. I'm sick, too.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 17, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Dust bowl? Ha. I live in the desert, the dust never settles here. Check and mate



Ditto.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 17, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Dust bowl? Ha. I live in the desert, the dust never settles here. Check and mate


Touché, kind sir...touché.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 17, 2016)

First day down, many more to go. #Excitement

I am a happy burro in the mines.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 17, 2016)

people throw sand and dirt at me where i live, does that count


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 17, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> people throw sand and dirt at me where i live, does that count


Not unless it carries Valley Fever, blegh.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 17, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Not unless it carries Valley Fever, blegh.


to be honest i dont even wanna know what it carries.... lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 17, 2016)

We just did our flu vaccines. In a sick and twisted plot we give them to each other. Hopefully your partner likes you when you go to get them! 

I don't know why I even get it, I get the damn flu every year anyways. Definitely seems shorter if I get the vaccine than if I don't though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 17, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> We just did our flu vaccines. In a sick and twisted plot we give them to each other. Hopefully your partner likes you when you go to get them!
> 
> I don't know why I even get it, I get the damn flu every year anyways. Definitely seems shorter if I get the vaccine than if I don't though.
> 
> ...


Haha, you sound like me pissing and moaning as I get stuck every year.

I have the option of my (nurse) partner, or my wife giving it to me. Choices, choices...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 17, 2016)

wife with a needle  uh oh... make sure you don't mess up before hand  lol.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 17, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I have the option of my (nurse) partner, or my wife giving it to me. Choices, choices


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 17, 2016)

My wife is quite the bad *** at what she does, and after a decade of being married to who I  consider my soulmate, I would hope I know when _*not *_to piss her off.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 17, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> My wife is quite the bad *** at what she does, and after a decade of being married to who I  consider my soulmate, I would hope I know when _*not *_to piss her off.


Lol, smart man... i'm at 6 years and i still cant figure my girlfriend out. sometimes the word hello aggravates her. but i suppose we all have those days.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 17, 2016)

I managed to only run one call on my OT shift today which was a 12 hour on a demand unit. Absolutely unheard of since the sole purpose of the unit is to jump calls for the 24 hour trucks. 

Best part? It was my partner's call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 17, 2016)

Dilemmas of Sr. year. Go to my sole Tuesday class at 8 am that I despise (and over slept for 2 and 3 weeks ago then had off for a school break last week) or get to my (hopefully) last clinical site about 2 hours earlier and sit in a recliner and not have set foot in that class for a month.....I think I shall ponder this life choice at the gym.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 18, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> On a side note, running 7+ miles sucks just in case anyone was wondering....don't do it lol


Pfft, that's a short day  And yes, it definitely gets easier- assuming you maintain some consistence.


----------



## dutemplar (Oct 18, 2016)

November vacation.... flights are booked.  Working on the itinerary, and trying to figure out what rental vehicle I want.  Mercedes C, Mercedes E, Mitsubishi L200 pickup, Volvo XC70, or even a Hundai IX35 crossover.  It is winter in Scotland, after all...

7Nov from Doha to Edinburgh, connecting via London.
20Nov direct from from Edinburgh to Doha back.

Looks like I'll be spending the morning of the 11th at The Balvenie Distillery to celebrate my birthday and pour my very own bottle (or two, if I can ship a sealed one home to the USA... can't take any back to Doha afterall.)

Anyone from Scotland proper in the forums here?


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 18, 2016)

Hoo boy, after me already bombing my run in my Army Physical Fitness Test at drill last weekend, one of my Soldiers also failed his run...oh and my brand new, fresh from Basic and AIT Soldier, smart as hell guy......just failed Airborne School because he couldn't pass the Day 1 PT test and was dropped from the course..... -_-


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 18, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Hoo boy, after me already bombing my run in my Army Physical Fitness Test at drill last weekend, one of my Soldiers also failed his run...oh and my brand new, fresh from Basic and AIT Soldier, smart as hell guy......just failed Airborne School because he couldn't pass the Day 1 PT test and was dropped from the course..... -_-


Y'all need to get to running more Jim!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 18, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> November vacation.... flights are booked.  Working on the itinerary, and trying to figure out what rental vehicle I want.  Mercedes C, Mercedes E, Mitsubishi L200 pickup, Volvo XC70, or even a Hundai IX35 crossover.  It is winter in Scotland, after all...
> 
> 7Nov from Doha to Edinburgh, connecting via London.
> 20Nov direct from from Edinburgh to Doha back.
> ...


No audi Q6 or Q5 ? out of those the performance of the XC70 will be best, but luxury of the GLC merc will most likely be best. Also BMW x3-x6? I can only assume you want "off roading" equipped cars.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 18, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> *We just did our flu vaccines*. In a sick and twisted plot we give them to each other. Hopefully your partner likes you when you go to get them!
> 
> I don't know why I even get it, I get the damn flu every year anyways. Definitely seems shorter if I get the vaccine than if I don't though.
> 
> ...


We had a couple of days where we did hospital-wide flu vaccination of the employees. Unfortunately I wasn't anywhere near work on those days. Those of us that weren't there got to stick each other later in the week. I'm glad that one of my coworkers is a very good stick and that our needles are extremely sharp. Hardly felt the injection at all.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 18, 2016)

I opted for my partner to give me my vaccine this year. I gotta say, the guy has decent technique.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 18, 2016)

I have 5.5 hours left and got half of the ALS calls I need done. This might actually be my last field clinical. Getting to actually work Thursday would be great instead of doing another clinical.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 18, 2016)

There has been nothing more jaw dropping and awe inspiring in my years in public service than the level of community support that I have seen today for our fallen Palm Springs Police officers. Just wow, no words to explain it. Makes me proud to serve the communities of the Coachella Valley.


----------



## dutemplar (Oct 18, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> No audi Q6 or Q5 ? out of those the performance of the XC70 will be best, but luxury of the GLC merc will most likely be best. Also BMW x3-x6? I can only assume you want "off roading" equipped cars.



Offroading would be idea, but I didnt see a lot of super rental car options.  I remember a few had an Audi or two, but I actually don't know the brand.  No range rovers, no jeeps, etc.  I was pretty surprised how low the rental prices were compared to the US.  Midget cars, economy, etc... with unlimited mileage for $7/ day.  I don't plan on being too driving adventurous during the two weeks, but more concerned with handling at night, strange back roads, with rain or a little frostiness while bouncing up the highlands.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 18, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> Offroading would be idea, but I didnt see a lot of super rental car options.  I remember a few had an Audi or two, but I actually don't know the brand.  No range rovers, no jeeps, etc.  I was pretty surprised how low the rental prices were compared to the US.  Midget cars, economy, etc... with unlimited mileage for $7/ day.  I don't plan on being too driving adventurous during the two weeks, but more concerned with handling at night, strange back roads, with rain or a little frostiness while bouncing up the highlands.


Well if you want some car options lmk I can produce a 4wd or awd list of luxury SUVs to look for I know more about cars then ems probably lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dutemplar (Oct 18, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Well if you want some car options lmk I can produce a 4wd or awd list of luxury SUVs to look for I know more about cars then ems probably lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Their SUV options royally sucked.  When I went to Texas last month, there were many options on SUVs and pickups, several convertibles, not so much on economy, midget, and smart cars.  Looking at vehicles in Edinburgh is the opposite.  No convertibles.  One Mitsubishi small pickup truck, one crossover SUV, and tooooons of midget, economy, and smart cars.  Very few American brands other than Ford Focus (normal, nice, and station wagon version).


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 18, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> Their SUV options royally sucked.  When I went to Texas last month, there were many options on SUVs and pickups, several convertibles, not so much on economy, midget, and smart cars.  Looking at vehicles in Edinburgh is the opposite.  No convertibles.  One Mitsubishi small pickup truck, one crossover SUV, and tooooons of midget, economy, and smart cars.  Very few American brands other than Ford Focus (normal, nice, and station wagon version).


Are you looking for any 4wd or awd cars? Or SUVs? Lots of stuff? Other people? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 18, 2016)

I should have known not to brag that I never get the flu.


----------



## dutemplar (Oct 18, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Are you looking for any 4wd or awd cars? Or SUVs? Lots of stuff? Other people?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Probably just me, unless I find a cute scottish lass.  Since I'll likely be shopping, two suitcases by the time I'm done, plus laptop and camera.  

Pretty much whatever handles decently, is modestly comfy, preferably has built in navigation rather than Waze on my phone, and decent gas mileage (kilometerage?)


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 18, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> Probably just me, unless I find a cute scottish lass.  Since I'll likely be shopping, two suitcases by the time I'm done, plus laptop and camera.
> 
> Pretty much whatever handles decently, is modestly comfy, preferably has built in navigation rather than Waze on my phone, and decent gas mileage (kilometerage?)


Subaru wrx? Mitsu Lancers evo? Those are sedan like. They have no rovers? Would u be opposed to a pickup truck?
Nissan xtera may not be bad idk about comfort there though..
Honestly if it was me I'd get a ford raptor. Bbc top gear did a murder test on it to prove if your interested. On my cell so can't put the link.


----------



## dutemplar (Oct 18, 2016)

Bahahahahahahaa... 

SUVs:  Hyundai IX35 $32/day, Mercedes Benz GLC $60/day, Volvo XC60 $64/day, Volvo XC90 $84/day, Mercedes Benz ML $93/day.
Pickups:  Mitsubishi L200 $35/day.
Luxury:  Mercedes Benz C $32/day, Mercedes Benz E $38/day, Audi A5 $46/day, Audi A4 $72/day
Normal cars... mixed, up to about $26/day.

No Range Rovers, no Jeeps, no Raptors (one of the other CCPs here in Qatar has one),... not the most thrilling selection I've seen and it's like 8 different companies.  

I was almost tempted by the stripped down economy for $7 a day and screw it.. live dangerously!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 18, 2016)

Subaru is a normal car, the nissan xtera is like 25 grand MSRP in the states. 
i could be wrong but the mitsubishi l200 was a pickup truck from 95' (or so i thought)
what cars are they giving you for under 26$ a day? that seems absurd.


----------



## dutemplar (Oct 18, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Subaru is a normal car, the nissan xtera is like 25 grand MSRP in the states.
> i could be wrong but the mitsubishi l200 was a pickup truck from 95' (or so i thought)
> what cars are they giving you for under 26$ a day? that seems absurd.



Fiat 500, Vauxhall Corsa, Citreon C1, Toyota Yaris, Chevy Aveo, Hyundai Accent...  a bunch.  I'm slightly pricier looking for handling, and automatic transmission.  It's been waaaaaay too long since an old Toyota pickup with a column mount... and while touring the highlands?  That would be a transmission trial by fire for sure.

Still under $20.. chevy malibu, fusion, G6,...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 18, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> Fiat 500, Vauxhall Corsa, Citreon C1, Toyota Yaris, Chevy Aveo, Hyundai Accent...  a bunch.  I'm slightly pricier looking for handling, and automatic transmission.  It's been waaaaaay too long since an old Toyota pickup with a column mount... and while touring the highlands?  That would be a transmission trial by fire for sure.
> 
> Still under $20.. chevy malibu, fusion, G6,...


If your looking to do any type of exploring either bring a really good shovel and a nice strong back. Or 4wd would be needed. some fusions come with it. Anything Chevy after 1970 I dislike personally.
Fiat vauxhalls and citreons will get stuck never ending on any kind of surface except perfect pavement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dutemplar (Oct 18, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> If your looking to do any type of exploring either bring a really good shovel and a nice strong back. Or 4wd would be needed. some fusions come with it. Anything Chevy after 1970 I dislike personally.
> Fiat vauxhalls and citreons will get stuck never ending on any kind of surface except perfect pavement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's why this is such a hard pick.  LOL.  Especially since I haven't driven a manual since, uh, before I could drive.  Over 30 years now.  I don't plan to play play or do offroading but, well, I'm planning to drive the coastline and around to a few spots and there are a "few" hills there.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 19, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> That's why this is such a hard pick.  LOL.  Especially since I haven't driven a manual since, uh, before I could drive.  Over 30 years now.  I don't plan to play play or do offroading but, well, I'm planning to drive the coastline and around to a few spots and there are a "few" hills there.


See if any of them have semi auto? Is about all I can say now, if u go manual maybe they won't inspect it and you can grind it like a sunnnbich lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 19, 2016)

Gotta love high acuity days...

Started out with an ACEI induced angioedema patient that required a trip to the OR for an airway, moved on to a lady with symptomatic malignant hypertension and the vasculature of a fossil, and then intercepted BLS on a "medical alert" with the following EKGs. 












Little bit of everything!


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 19, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> Gotta love high acuity days...
> 
> Started out with an ACEI induced angioedema patient that required a trip to the OR for an airway, moved on to a lady with symptomatic malignant hypertension and the vasculature of a fossil, and then intercepted BLS on a "medical alert" with the following EKGs.
> 
> ...


Why I still can't rule out Delaware as a possible option...


----------



## exodus (Oct 19, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> Gotta love high acuity days...
> 
> Started out with an ACEI induced angioedema patient that required a trip to the OR for an airway, moved on to a lady with symptomatic malignant hypertension and the vasculature of a fossil, and then intercepted BLS on a "medical alert" with the following EKGs.
> 
> ...




I really wish the LP's would print out the strip in its entirity in lead II since it interprets different sections of the strip


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 19, 2016)

exodus said:


> I really wish the LP's would print out the strip in its entirity in lead II since it interprets different sections of the strip



Can't you look at/print the entirety in any lead in codeStat?


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 19, 2016)

That's a pretty sweet day, Chaz.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 19, 2016)

So we're supposed to be getting brand new ambulances next year. Supe was doing some spot checks at the hospital last night and allowed me to pick his brain for a bit lol. Same Leader boxes on Ford E450 van chassis....but we will be switching from white with blue stripes to red with black accents...and all the new rigs will be equipped with power cots with the power load systems as well. All our vans will be retired and replaced with mods as the new rigs come in. Master plan even calls for new MCT system, but instead of a Tough book sitting on a pedestal in the middle of the cab, basing it off one of those touchscreen in dash navigation systems. Of course knowing my luck our station will be dead last in getting a new rig....and even then it'll probably just be a "less old" rig replacing my 180K+ miles front line rig haha


----------



## exodus (Oct 19, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Can't you look at/print the entirety in any lead in codeStat?


You mean the Code Summary Button? I'm not sure  I like how the Zoll's print the strip out with it right away.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 19, 2016)

No, code stat is the Physio software that lets you examine (and playback) an entire event from turning the monitor on til the end.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 19, 2016)

We've run one call all day and I'm bored to tears. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 20, 2016)

Awesome research-based discussions going on lately. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## exodus (Oct 20, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> No, code stat is the Physio software that lets you examine (and playback) an entire event from turning the monitor on til the end.



Oh, I'm sure we could if we were given access to it. The only thing near that is the code summary button and a history through the archives.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 20, 2016)

Napping on couch....door bell rings....free pizza. What a beautiful way to wake up


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 20, 2016)

Congrats to @gonefishing! The kid's official!!


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 20, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Congrats to @gonefishing! The kid's official!!


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 20, 2016)

We got to do a cadaver lab this morning through work. They managed to cycle every single employee through to gain increased familiarity with numeral head IO placement, a possible new video laryngoscopes, and cric practice. Inconvenient timing as I'm leaving for vacation, but it all worked out. 

Also, the AirTraq device isn't bad...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 20, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> We got to do a cadaver lab this morning through work. They managed to cycle every single employee through to gain increased familiarity with numeral head IO placement, a possible new video laryngoscopes, and cric practice. Inconvenient timing as I'm leaving for vacation, but it all worked out.
> 
> Also, the AirTraq device isn't bad...
> 
> ...


Again, I cannot help but think I was meant for SCEMS, and them for I.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 20, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Again, I cannot help but think I was meant for SCEMS, and them for I.



I just talked to my old boss. There are openings.  My wife doesn't want to move back to DE or I'd be back already.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 20, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I just talked to my old boss. There are openings.  My wife doesn't want to move back to DE or I'd be back already.


I am committed here as well, otherwise, away we would have went...

For those paramedics looking for an excellent system that, IMO, doesn't get its just due, this definitely sounds like the place.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 20, 2016)

I am tempted, but I just signed on with the red band and they're pretty high-speed. Plus Delaware is a little far from Texas.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 20, 2016)

After chipping away slow shift after slow shift, I am done with field clinicals. A lot later than I wanted, but dammit I will take it at this point.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 20, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> After chipping away slow shift after slow shift, I am done with field clinicals. A lot later than I wanted, but dammit I will take it at this point.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 20, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> After chipping away slow shift after slow shift, I am done with field clinicals. A lot later than I wanted, but dammit I will take it at this point.


Numbers be numbers!

In a weird twist of fate my partner was precepting another student from my medic program. I have to run every call for the next long while, so it's me and my classmate in back with our STEMI patient just doing it, me with my license a whole week old... The patient at least found it amusing.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 21, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Numbers be numbers!
> 
> In a weird twist of fate my partner was precepting another student from my medic program. I have to run every call for the next long while, so it's me and my classmate in back with our STEMI patient just doing it, me with my license a whole week old... The patient at least found it amusing.


I swear, I need to ride with you. Today was cellulitis (although he was an awesome WWII vet, so no complaints) and a light GI bleed...from the same nursing center....


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 21, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> Also, the AirTraq device isn't bad...


The couple of times I've seen it used, I wondered: "Why didn't they *start* with that?"


----------



## dutemplar (Oct 21, 2016)

Still stuck in the comm center reading 200 12lds a night and telling ambulances "No CCP for you, call back 1 month" and occasionally calling ahead for emergent medical, trauma, or cardiac activations.  Wheeeeee.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 21, 2016)

New aphorism for deciding if something is appropriate: Is this the same [care/transport] recommendation you would make for your mother?
From: "Opening three checking accounts _with_ the customer's permission is a grayer area. The customer may not have entirely understood what was going on, and the banker's recommendation probably* wasn't the same advice she would have given her own mother,* but you can't be sure it was a _lie_."


----------



## Mufasa556 (Oct 21, 2016)

Spending the day at the DMV renewing my DL and Ambulance Drivers license. Good times. 

Does anyone know anywhere in CA that hires drivers only? The rules state you can get your ADL and within a year have to obtain an EMT cert. I've never heard of any place hiring like that.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 21, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> Spending the day at the DMV renewing my DL and Ambulance Drivers license. Good times.
> 
> Does anyone know anywhere in CA that hires drivers only? The rules state you can get your ADL and within a year have to obtain an EMT cert. I've never heard of any place hiring like that.


They stopped that a few years ago.  Schaefer stopped around 2006 I wanna say.  Alot of your small time companys were doing it up until 2012.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 21, 2016)

Lucky me. The flu went away but now I have an ear infection.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 21, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> Does anyone know anywhere in CA that hires drivers only?



California Hot Springs Volunteer ambulance. Staffed with a EMT and a driver.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 21, 2016)

For those interested in healthcare policy -- more evidence that expanding Medicaid coverage is not necessarily good for our ERs (and all this interesting stuff courtesy of the Oregon Medicaid experiment).


----------



## Mufasa556 (Oct 21, 2016)

That's kind of cool. Would be a good way to get your feet wet in the business to see if this job is for you or not. 

In total I only spent 45mins in the DMV to renew both my ADL and DL. That's not the Ca DMV I know. Missed two on the ADL test.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 21, 2016)

Got to put our new truck in service and run its first call. Our first T1 in a decade. The type 1 its parked next to is a reserve and our oldest truck in the fleet... that we cant seem to kill

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 21, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Got to put our new truck in service and run its first call. Our first T1 in a decade. The type 1 its parked next to is a reserve and our oldest truck in the fleet... that we cant seem to kill
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



That truck in the background is like an 08 ford....I took my contacts out a couple minutes ago though so I might be wrong. 

Bee truck looks good though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 21, 2016)

Eh it could be an 08, but since uou can buy an 08 in 07, my point isnt far off lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 21, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Eh it could be an 08, but since uou can buy an 08 in 07, my point isnt far off lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Semantics, really. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 22, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> The type 1 its parked next to is a reserve and our oldest truck in the fleet... that we cant seem to kill


Everytime I see/ hear it reminds of "Major Tom", Tom Sizemore's character in "Bringing Out The Dead".


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 22, 2016)

i only don't like the interior rails


----------



## Aprz (Oct 22, 2016)

Man, I blew up in the ER today for no reason. Not even sure why I feel tired of everything, but I am. Now I am stressing that the ER is going to call and complain. That's going to make things better. :/


----------



## exodus (Oct 22, 2016)

Aprz said:


> Man, I blew up in the ER today for no reason. Not even sure why I feel tired of everything, but I am. Now I am stressing that the ER is going to call and complain. That's going to make things better. :/




Shoot your sups an email and let them know what happened. Tell them in the email that you will call them in the morning to explain it verbally. They need to hear it from you before they hear it from the staff.  If you're on duty right now, go ahead and just call and wake them up and tell them.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 22, 2016)

Cleaned out my office today. 

I'm starting a new job soon with an Urgent Care practice, filling two roles. I'll be working a couple of clinical shifts as a medic/MA per week and the rest of my time will be spent heading up the marketing effort for the group. 

A whole new thing for me, but a cool new challenge. 

I'll still be per diem on the 911 truck. And working my side gig running the event medical service. 

Sounds like a reinvention.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 22, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I swear, I need to ride with you. Today was cellulitis (although he was an awesome WWII vet, so no complaints) and a light GI bleed...from the same nursing center....


I think I am just getting the new medic treatment. Flew a stroke out of the middle of nowhere yesterday. We were drawing up RSI meds when she suddenly started participating a neuro exam and clearing her own secretions.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 22, 2016)

Tigger said:


> I think I am just getting the new medic treatment. Flew a stroke out of the middle of nowhere yesterday. We were drawing up RSI meds when she suddenly started participating a neuro exam and clearing her own secretions.


And here I was transporting someone who got a condom stuck in them on my last shift. Although that's what happens when you get bumped to a BLS truck.....speaking of which, I have been meaning to upload a picture of that chief complaint of my PCR.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 22, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> And here I was transporting someone who got a condom stuck in them on my last shift. Although that's what happens when you get bumped to a BLS truck.....speaking of which, I have been meaning to upload a picture of that chief complaint of my PCR.


At least for me those narratives are very descriptive


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 22, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> At least for me those narratives are very descriptive


I put that **** in quotes (what she actually said), it was great. I was a bit annoyed about getting pulled off my initial shift, so that was my way of restoring balance to the universe.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 22, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Flew a stroke out of the middle of nowhere yesterday. We were drawing up RSI meds when she suddenly started participating a neuro exam and clearing her own secretions.


TIA?


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 22, 2016)

This does not look promising, still I cannot be mad at The Cubbies...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 22, 2016)

Aprz said:


> Man, I blew up in the ER today for no reason. Not even sure why I feel tired of everything, but I am. Now I am stressing that the ER is going to call and complain. That's going to make things better. :/


I've had a similar week, except with one particular hospital's floor nursing staff. So far I haven't had any complaints as of yet, but it's probably because I've given the supervisors a heads up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 22, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I've had a similar week, except with one particular hospital's floor nursing staff. So far I haven't had any complaints as of yet, but it's probably because I've given the supervisors a heads up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or because they haven't complained?

Sometimes even others realize cooler heads prevail.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 22, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Or because they haven't complained?
> 
> Sometimes even others realize cooler heads prevail.


This could be... and this is what I'm hoping happened.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 22, 2016)

Kershaw chocked again. Who would've thought the two teams in the 2016 World Series are the Cubs and Indians.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 22, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Kershaw chocked again. Who would've thought the two teams in the 2016 World Series are the Cubs and Indians.


That being said?...Go Cubs


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 23, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> That being said?...Go Cubs



I can't knock the Dodgers. They got farther than my Angels this year, but what can I say? I have to dislike the Dodgers.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 23, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I can't knock the Dodgers. They got farther than my Angels this year, but what can I say? I have to dislike the Dodgers.


You mean The Anaheim Angels of Los Angeles Who Are Nowhere Remotely Near Los Angeles Angels??


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 23, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> You mean The Anaheim Angels of Los Angeles Who Are Nowhere Remotely Near Los Angeles Angels??



Oh believe me. I prefer the California Angels. This Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim crap needs to go away.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 23, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Oh believe me. I prefer the California Angels. This Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim crap needs to go away.


Alas, we can agree!


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 23, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Oh believe me. I prefer the California Angels. This Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim crap needs to go away.


I'm from Los Angeles and I agree


----------



## Seirende (Oct 23, 2016)

I don't know if I want to do this anymore. Does it even count as burnout if it's only been a year and few months?


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 23, 2016)

Seirende said:


> I don't know if I want to do this anymore. Does it even count as burnout if it's only been a year and few months?


Yep. It can happen to anyone at just about anytime. Talk it through if you wish, that's the beauty of this online forum. Tons on here have experienced it, and are still here, so don't get too down.

There are those quintessential resources available as well. Perhaps time away will do good though. It's gotten me through plenty of highs and lows. Best of luck to you, and I am sure I speak for others by saying ours ears are open.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 23, 2016)

A good test is to examine your current work in "functional units" and how much you enjoy/despise them. For example, if you detest spending time at the station because the atmosphere with co workers is toxic, but you still enjoy patient interactions, it's not burnout... it's situational stressors. 

You have to be very honest in your assessment and take several days or weeks to look at all aspects of your situation.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 23, 2016)

Go to Tahiti for a week and drink mai tai's on the beach with bikini girls.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 23, 2016)

Tour bus vs Big rig. As of right now 10 deaths. Gladly I am not working today


----------



## Seirende (Oct 23, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Go to Tahiti for a week and drink mai tai's on the beach with bikini girls.


Considering that I'm a heterosexual female who has yet to develop a taste for anything stronger than black coffee... 


DesertMedic66 said:


> Tour bus vs Big rig. As of right now 10 deaths. Gladly I am not working today


Not a good day.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 23, 2016)

Seirende said:


> Considering that I'm a heterosexual female who has yet to develop a taste for anything stronger than black coffee...



Oh... um... yeah, disregard. 



DesertMedic66 said:


> Tour bus vs Big rig. As of right now 10 deaths. Gladly I am not working today



And more than 21 people transported to the hospital. That pretty much exhausts all our units at the time and most of the neighboring division's units.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 23, 2016)

One more week of academy, plus a total of 60 hours of driving....I am hoping to be released as a P2 by December.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 23, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Tour bus vs Big rig. As of right now 10 deaths. Gladly I am not working today



Per CHP 13 fatalities with 31 additional injuries. MCI much?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 23, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Per CHP 13 fatalities with 31 additional injuries. MCI much?


All patients that the trauma center received had no long bone fractures or internal bleeding. They all suffered from various degrees of facial injuries


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 23, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> All patients that the trauma center received had no long bone fractures or internal bleeding. They all suffered from various degrees of facial injuries



Wonder if the other two area hospitals got patients.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 23, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Wonder if the other two area hospitals got patients.


According to news releases they did receive minor patients. EMC had 11 I think and JFK got 5 I think


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 23, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> According to news releases they did receive minor patients. EMC had 11 I think and JFK got 5 I think



Ok cool so it worked like it should've.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 23, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> TIA?


Unfortunately no. Got her to a stroke center as fast as reasonably possible (we were well over an hour by ground so flight was certainly a help) and they TPAed her right away. GCS improved from an 8 to a 14 but still full left side hemiparesis. Patient got flown to an interventional neurologist but they elected to not operate :/.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 23, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Unfortunately no. Got her to a stroke center as fast as reasonably possible (we were well over an hour by ground so flight was certainly a help) and they TPAed her right away. GCS improved from an 8 to a 14 but still full left side hemiparesis. Patient got flown to an interventional neurologist but they elected to not operate :/.


Embolic? Also, do you guys (or anyone on here) have any neuro-capable hospitals in your respective area(s) performing atherectomy's?


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 23, 2016)

658,000 people in 177 square miles....and they still have farms, fields and rural stuff. How?


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 23, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> 658,000 people in 177 square miles....and they still have farms, fields and rural stuff. How?


Sounds like Bakersfield.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 23, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Embolic? Also, do you guys (or anyone on here) have any neuro-capable hospitals in your respective area(s) performing atherectomy's?


I'd presume Albany med does. They've had any specialty operation I've heard of so far. It's "the" hospital for the rest of NYS outside of the city.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 23, 2016)

Been posting for around 2 hours and still have a bit over 2 hours left....about ready to beat my head into the steerong wheel...


----------



## Anjel (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi everyone. I've been gone a long time. Good to see some familiar faces.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 24, 2016)

Anjel said:


> Hi everyone. I've been gone a long time. Good to see some familiar faces.



We'll have to start calling you the ghost of emtlife. Welcome back lol.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Embolic? Also, do you guys (or anyone on here) have any neuro-capable hospitals in your respective area(s) performing atherectomy's?


We have not been able to keep an interventional neurologist in Colorado Springs, so they all go to Denver where there are at least two.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 24, 2016)

Tigger said:


> We have not been able to keep an interventional neurologist in Colorado Springs, so they all go to Denver where there are at least two.


That's about where we're at with it, too. TMK one of our neuro-capable hospitals had the ability for a brief period, but was unable to sustain the neurologist performing this procedure.

I hear it's quite a remarkable procedure to watch, and often times yield phenomenal recovery from these patients deficits.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> That's about where we're at with it, too. TMK one of our neuro-capable hospitals had the ability for a brief period, but was unable to sustain the neurologist performing this procedure.
> 
> I hear it's quite a remarkable procedure to watch, and often times yield phenomenal recovery from these patients deficits.


So we have heard, I was surprised it was not used on this patient.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 24, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> One more week of academy, plus a total of 60 hours of driving....I am hoping to be released as a P2 by December.


Where did you end up? CC?


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 24, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Where did you end up? CC?


Yep. Got the opportunity and jumped.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 24, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> We'll have to start calling you the ghost of emtlife. Welcome back lol.



Haha boo! 

Thanks dear.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 24, 2016)

Little bit of rain and all of Southern California freaks out.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 24, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Little bit of rain and all of Southern California freaks out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 24, 2016)

Its funny dude cause out here in the desert it'll make the news. Breaking news at 5:00: the Coachella Valley gets .08in of rain...


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 24, 2016)

My dad has the 6:00 news on right now...and yup they were talking about Joshua Tree being soaked xD


----------



## exodus (Oct 27, 2016)

There's been no posts in here for over 2 days. 





			
				Chimpie said:
			
		

> .


 We need a marketing campaign


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 27, 2016)

I'll post, i broke my rib because i got tackled into a car by a small bear(large large man 345lbs).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 27, 2016)

Ouch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 27, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I'll post, i broke my rib because i got tackled into a car by a small bear(large large man 345lbs).



Owies.

Hopefully you get paid time off for that?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 27, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Owies.
> 
> Hopefully you get paid time off for that?



Nope. But no warrants at least... Just office stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 27, 2016)

exodus said:


> There's been no posts in here for over 2 days.  We need a marketing campaign


Apparently I forgot to "Unwatch Thread" after my last post so I was a little confused as to why I was receiving the email about replies to the thread today when I hadn't been on here in a bit lol



NysEms2117 said:


> I'll post, i broke my rib because i got tackled into a car by a small bear(large large man 345lbs).


Ouchie, hope your okay


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 27, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Nope. But no warrants at least... Just office stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oof. I don't get it - seems like something that one would be owed a couple of hours of PTO and a cake when you get back!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 27, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Oof. I don't get it - seems like something that one would be owed a couple of hours of PTO and a cake when you get back!


I work for the state. They don't care . Although the whole X-ray and hospital bit was 10$, so no complaints here.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 27, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I work for the state. They don't care . Although the whole X-ray and hospital bit was 10$, so no complaints here.


Wow. I would have thought the state'd be good about time off. At least the insurance is good!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 27, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I work for the state. They don't care . Although the whole X-ray and hospital bit was 10$, so no complaints here.



Shouldn't that be a worker's comp claim? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 27, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Shouldn't that be a worker's comp claim?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should it be? Yes? Will it take 2 weeks to process it. Yes. Will I need it in 2 weeks. No. If I had shattered my femur then yea.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 27, 2016)

Just had Chicago deep dish pizza...  Boy was that cheesy!  And Chicago is pretty at night.


----------



## Seirende (Oct 27, 2016)

The underground streets are one of the more memorable parts of that city in my mind.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 27, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Should it be? Yes? Will it take 2 weeks to process it. Yes. Will I need it in 2 weeks. No. If I had shattered my femur then yea.



Definitely makes sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 28, 2016)

I want to get my hands on this data and see how coverage impacts EMS utilization.
Also, I would need to re-learn R (or find $3k somewhere to get a good version of Stata).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 29, 2016)

Covering our racetrack today. So far we have had 8 crashes. 2 transported by ground, 1 flown out, and the rest non-injury. More action then I really wanted today


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 29, 2016)

I worked football last night. Normally it's just OT pay and schnaks, of course I get there and turns into interrupted schnaks and a player getting transported. :/


----------



## exodus (Oct 29, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Covering our racetrack today. So far we have had 8 crashes. 2 transported by ground, 1 flown out, and the rest non-injury. More action then I really wanted today


Seriously? All the times I've been out we've had one rider evaluation and that's it.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 29, 2016)

exodus said:


> Seriously? All the times I've been out we've had one rider evaluation and that's it.



The handful of times I've been out there I've just sat there and done nothing.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 30, 2016)

After a 99 hour work week, I'd say I deserve a couple days off, some drinks, and to enjoy taking my little "ghouls" trick or treating...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 30, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> After a 99 hour work week, I'd say I deserve a couple days off, some drinks, and to enjoy taking my little "ghouls" trick or treating...


But you didnt break 100... thats the true mark of officially being able to be tired


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 30, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> But you didnt break 100... thats the true mark of officially being able to be tired


Does it count that my total for the pay period is over 170 hours?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 30, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Does it count that my total for the pay period is over 170 hours?


No leniency! no mercy! lol. just kidding bud . enjoy your time off with your family .


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 30, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Does it count that my total for the pay period is over 170 hours?


Dang dude, padding the bank for Christmas or what?


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 30, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Dang dude, padding the bank for Christmas or what?


Lol, sorta. Two kids, one of who's birthday is the day after Christmas. Alas, I am the father of two small girls that very much have me wrapped around their fingers.

It's our schedule too, though. Our rotating kelly can literally yield a ton of hours, or a 24 hour work week. Anything for the fam, man.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 30, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, sorta. Two kids, one of who's birthday is the day after Christmas. Alas, I am the father of two small girls that very much have me wrapped around their fingers.
> 
> It's our schedule too, though. Our rotating kelly can literally yield a ton of hours, or a 24 hour work week. Anything for the fam, man.



I know how that goes, 4 days before Christmas here. All piles up at once. 

How busy is the place you work? That sounds like it gets pretty rough.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 30, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> How busy is the place you work? That sounds like it gets pretty rough.


I'm one of three FT flight paramedics at our service so our call volume while not crazy, is reasonable. That being said, anyone interested in flying know that even 1-2 calls/shift takes a major toll physically on your body.

The remainder of my hours (if my hours at the airport are short) are made up either as a ground CCT, or "911"/ metro paramedic.

In all honesty, I shouldn't complain. Not many jobs I know allow us this added income to provide our families, right?...


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 30, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I'm one of three FT flight paramedics at our service so our call volume while not crazy, is reasonable. That being said, anyone interested in flying know that even 1-2 calls/shift takes a major toll physically on your body.
> 
> The remainder of my hours (if my hours at the airport are short) are made up either as a ground CCT, or "911"/ metro paramedic.
> 
> In all honesty, I shouldn't complain. Not many jobs I know allow us this added income to provide our families, right?...


I know nothing about flight other than I want to take the course at some point for a new educational challenge, what is it that makes it physically demanding? 

Assuming your regular hours pay adequately, I would agree, it can be great if/when you have the time to do so. Otherwise, yes and no. That is kind of why I am thinking of making a switch down the road. Virginia just doesn't pay as well as the St. Louis area as far as I am aware and the places that do have a much higher cost of living.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 30, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I know nothing about flight other than I want to take the course at some point for a new educational challenge, what is it that makes it physically demanding?.



Working in confined spaces, intense mental demands, temperature fluctuations, wearing a helmet for hours, constant vibration and noise, fumes, etc. 

It is amazing how quickly you fatigue


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 30, 2016)

Chase said:


> Working in confined spaces, intense mental demands, temperature fluctuations, wearing a helmet for hours, constant vibration and noise, fumes, etc.
> 
> It is amazing how quickly you fatigue


Pretty much this, along with the general wear and tear it can cause on your body physiologically, what with altitude changes and all. 

It took a bit for me to realize why I kept coming home so fatigued even if we didn't get a night flight.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 30, 2016)

Hmmm, I never really thought it would be, but that makes sense. Maybe I will try to get a ride along with one of the flight services out here, I am almost positive one of them allows it.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 30, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Hmmm, I never really thought it would be, but that makes sense. Maybe I will try to get a ride along with one of the flight services out here, I am almost positive one of them allows it.



We have a ride along program. I bet there is an ARCH base near you. Let me know and I can get you the info.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 30, 2016)

There is, I have seen the ARCH folks many times at some of the bigger hospitals here.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 30, 2016)

Chase said:


> We have a ride along program. I bet there is an ARCH base near you. Let me know and I can get you the info.


Nice updated avatar BTW, @Chase.

How do you like the 407 so far?


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 30, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> There is, I have seen the ARCH folks many times at some of the bigger hospitals here.



Each ARCH base has a Facebook page and will post dates for their Ride A Long classes. We usually have a couple a month.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 30, 2016)

Chase said:


> Working in confined spaces, intense mental demands, temperature fluctuations, wearing a helmet for hours, constant vibration and noise, fumes, etc.
> 
> It is amazing how quickly you fatigue


It really sucked on long King Air flights. I might only do one or two round trios from KELP to Hobby, but it was amazing how that wore you out. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 30, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Nice updated avatar BTW, @Chase.
> 
> How do you like the 407 so far?



Thanks. The 407 is a great aircraft and I think I will like it much better when I am on second seat but with 3 people it is so hard to do anything in flight. But we have it laid out fairly well and it is not as bad as I thought it would be. I am spoiled when I go to the other base and fly in the BK117.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 30, 2016)

Chase said:


> Thanks. The 407 is a great aircraft and I think I will like it much better when I am on second seat but with 3 people it is so hard to do anything in flight. But we have it laid out fairly well and it is not as bad as I thought it would be. I am spoiled when I go to the other base and fly in the BK117.


Yeah, we make ours work just fine. The BK would be nice, talk about roomy.

Even the 135's seem like they would have more maneuverability, though I don't know how I feel about it tapering off at the clam shells.

By any chance is your guys' 407 a GX, or GXP?


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 30, 2016)

I couldn't find a facebook page for St. Louis, but I did find the general page for all of ARCH.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 30, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I couldn't find a facebook page for St. Louis, but I did find the general page for all of ARCH.



The "Saint Louis" bases are Granite City, Warrenton, and Sullivan. Granite city is the closest to actual downtown. 

Warrenton
https://www.facebook.com/ARCHWarrenton/?fref=ts
Granite City 
https://www.facebook.com/ARCHGraniteCity/?fref=ts



VentMonkey said:


> By any chance is your guys' 407 a GX, or GXP?



GXP


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 30, 2016)

Chase said:


> The "Saint Louis" bases are Granite City, Warrenton, and Sullivan. Granite city is the closest to actual downtown.
> 
> Warrenton
> https://www.facebook.com/ARCHWarrenton/?fref=ts
> ...


Ah that's why. I don't actually live in the city, but Granite City is the closest to me, but Warrenton isn't that bad of a drive either. Might look into this more once hunting season dies down. Thanks for the links.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 31, 2016)

exodus said:


> Seriously? All the times I've been out we've had one rider evaluation and that's it.


Since it was CVMA we had 2 units out there. Started their practice runs at 0800. First rider down was at 0820. We decided to have both units roll on all calls, if both units where staged. The way it worked out was 850 was covering the track as we were meeting up with another unit. As we were coming back on property we saw 850 with their code lights on. We literally just traded all day who was on property and who was transporting. 

Our fly out was a pretty big boy. 365lbs. 80mph on turn 6-7 and went down. Seizing for about a minute after we got on scene. Had to check with the airship to see what their weight limit was.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 31, 2016)

Whenever I see these guys in my neighborhood, I wish I could buy them a coffee and get the inside scoop on how useful they think this program is.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 31, 2016)

Here's a sad (though not unexpected) finding: "During the course of 16 years, hospitalizations attributed to opioid poisonings rose nearly 2-fold in the pediatric population."


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 31, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Here's a sad (though not unexpected) finding: "During the course of 16 years, hospitalizations attributed to opioid poisonings rose nearly 2-fold in the pediatric population."


S.H.O.C.K camps!!!. NYS is using the successfully !!!!!!

Just for you EPI.  i know you love your sources 
https://www.ncjrs.gov/pdffiles/shockny.pdf

a key change is that the minimum age is now 18.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 31, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> S.H.O.C.K camps!!!. NYS is using the successfully !!!!!!
> 
> Just for you EPI.  i know you love your sources
> https://www.ncjrs.gov/pdffiles/shockny.pdf
> ...



I sure do love my sources! That's an interesting approach, but I have to imagine that the kind of people who are willing (and able) to complete such a program are probably different than the people who aren't...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 31, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> I sure do love my sources! That's an interesting approach, but I have to imagine that the kind of people who are willing (and able) to complete such a program are probably different than the people who aren't...


Well, it's slightly different due to the fact its "this or prison", however its FAR less $. (about 2/3 cheaper then prison). Its slightly better results then xyz years and rehab in prison. but i dont think "willing and able" would describe it. The state hires ex Drill sgt's/instructors, and they just do their thing.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 31, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Well, it's slightly different due to the fact its "this or prison", however its FAR less $. (about 2/3 cheaper then prison). Its slightly better results then xyz years and rehab in prison. but i dont think "willing and able" would describe it. The state hires ex Drill sgt's/instructors, and they just do their thing.



Wow, that's interesting! I saw that it's cheaper - I wonder if that's related to the lower level of security?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 31, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Wow, that's interesting! I saw that it's cheaper - I wonder if that's related to the lower level of security?



There is NO SECURITY. Not one single armed person. However these camps are in the middle of absolutely nowhere. At least 15 miles into the woods(scattered around the state) not one single person has escaped either. It's a weird honor system I guess you can call it. Or fear of bears/ woods.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 31, 2016)

I may have confused you. There is no armed security.. The drill sgts still have Batons and handcuffs, but that's about it. No guard tower none of that kind of stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 31, 2016)

Working hard...or hardly working...

I'm gonna go with the first option. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 31, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Working hard...or hardly working...
> 
> I'm gonna go with the first option.
> 
> ...


your working..... on ping pong skills, but hey its still working


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 31, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> There is NO SECURITY. Not one single armed person. However these camps are in the middle of absolutely nowhere. At least 15 miles into the woods(scattered around the state) not one single person has escaped either. It's a weird honor system I guess you can call it. Or fear of bears/ woods.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





NysEms2117 said:


> I may have confused you. There is no armed security.. The drill sgts still have Batons and handcuffs, but that's about it. No guard tower none of that kind of stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Quite the system!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 31, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Quite the system!


Hey it works , less tax money so folks are happy there


----------



## Tigger (Oct 31, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Whenever I see these guys in my neighborhood, I wish I could buy them a coffee and get the inside scoop on how useful they think this program is.



We have a Mobile Stroke Treatment Unit here in the Springs every other week (it goes to Aurora for the other half).

Frankly I think it is nothing but a PR move. It only responds to calls coded as strokes within a few miles of the hospital and can only be requested by on scene crews within that radius. I would much rather just identify a stroke and get them to the hospital so if they aren't a TPA candidate they can be put on a helicopter and sent to an appropriate facility. Currently they will not respond or intercept out to rural areas, where I feel like they might actually make a difference.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 31, 2016)

Tigger said:


> We have a Mobile Stroke Treatment Unit here in the Springs every other week (it goes to Aurora for the other half).
> 
> Frankly I think it is nothing but a PR move. It only responds to calls coded as strokes within a few miles of the hospital and can only be requested by on scene crews within that radius. I would much rather just identify a stroke and get them to the hospital so if they aren't a TPA candidate they can be put on a helicopter and sent to an appropriate facility. Currently they will not respond or intercept out to rural areas, where I feel like they might actually make a difference.


That makes no sense....gotta love limiting ideas with potential.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 31, 2016)

Tigger said:


> We have a Mobile Stroke Treatment Unit here in the Springs every other week (it goes to Aurora for the other half).
> 
> Frankly I think it is nothing but a PR move. It only responds to calls coded as strokes within a few miles of the hospital and can only be requested by on scene crews within that radius. I would much rather just identify a stroke and get them to the hospital so if they aren't a TPA candidate they can be put on a helicopter and sent to an appropriate facility. Currently they will not respond or intercept out to rural areas, where I feel like they might actually make a difference.



Yeah, sounds like a PR move out there. Here in the city, I could see it being fun but more or less futile: I'm less than a 10 minute drive (assuming light to moderate traffic) from three stroke centers (NYS designated), so I can't imagine it being so so useful in those light/moderate traffic conditions.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 31, 2016)

Has anybody used KT tape before(if so does it actually work)? to treat things such as shin splints and back spasms?


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 31, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Has anybody used KT tape before(if so does it actually work)? to treat things such as shin splints and back spasms?


I've used it quite a bit. Never seems to make much of a difference though.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 31, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> I've used it quite a bit. Never seems to make much of a difference though.


mind me asking for what "minor" injury?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 31, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Has anybody used KT tape before(if so does it actually work)? to treat things such as shin splints and back spasms?



I use it for my shoulder. I think it helps but I don't have any evidence to support that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 31, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> mind me asking for what "minor" injury?


Shin splits, IT Band, and runners knee mostly


----------



## Fry14MN (Oct 31, 2016)

I've used it for some lower back pain. I found it to be helpful.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 31, 2016)

okay dokie ty everybody


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 31, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> your working..... on ping pong skills, but hey its still working



It's amazing how good a group of people can get when you literally play all day long. 

We're like 9 hours deep on ping pong and still going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 31, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> It's amazing how good a group of people can get when you literally play all day long.
> 
> We're like 9 hours deep on ping pong and still going.
> 
> ...



The great ping pong championship of October 2016.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 31, 2016)

STARRING!!!!! HANDSOME ROBB!!!!!!


----------



## exodus (Nov 1, 2016)

Almost say a 5yo girl get creamed today while bringing my son out for his firs trick or treating...

In other news, this is so true..


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 1, 2016)

I love trading one shift and being able to get 5 days off and not lose any money from my check. Looking forward to some extended weekends in January. Now to decide where to surprise my fiancé with for a mini-vacation for her birthday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 1, 2016)

Well, take my exit exam tomorrow. Hopefully NREMT in the next week. Guess it is time to start stressing now?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 1, 2016)

It was 80*F today... with great surf... But yet I miss cool weather and changing leaves. Ugh


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 1, 2016)

Going from 4g of RAM to 16g really makes a difference... who knew..


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 1, 2016)

Just watched the memorial service of a fire fighter I knew who took his own life.  Please everyone, if you need help ask for it.  I'm sad I could not go in person but I never want to have to see one or go to one again.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 2, 2016)

2 more police officers in Iowa ambushed. R.I.P
Stay alert and be safe everybody!


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 2, 2016)

I think it's time to go back to the Fire side. At least for a little bit.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> I think it's time to go back to the Fire side. At least for a little bit.



Tired of getting knocked around every 24 hour shift? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 2, 2016)

Working out the end of a two week notice is always the most awkward part of a job. 

I've been hiding out in my office and watching YouTube videos and trying to kill time and stay out of everyone's way.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 2, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Tired of getting knocked around for ever 24 hour shift?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. Tired of the EMS hangover and constantly being irritable and on edge. Yesterday was my first shift back after a month off. 16 hours in and I already didn't give a ****. Just by chance, they offered to let people put in to transfer back to Fire yesterday.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Yup. Tired of the EMS hangover and constantly being irritable and on edge. Yesterday was my first shift back after a month off. 16 hours in and I already didn't give a ****. Just by chance, they offered to let people put in to transfer back to Fire yesterday.



I'd bet riding backwards for a while would be a good thing. Y'all run your medic units into the ground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 2, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'd bet riding backwards for a while would be a good thing. Y'all run your medic units into the ground.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd actually be either the driver/operator, or I'd be in charge quite a bit. If I do get to transfer back, it's still several months away before they get to me and it goes into effect


----------



## Seirende (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm no doctor, but being exhausted to the point of collapse after doing very little all day doesn't seem normal. Very frustrated and a little freaked out.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 2, 2016)

Just found out my aunt has colon cancer. 
This is all second hand in front from my dad, but apparently she has a history of IBS and fatigue issues, so they other day she "wasn't feeling well" and went to take an oral OTC medicine and vomited it back up and the vomit smelled like fecal matter (I got a blank look when I asked if the term coffee grounds emesis was used) and they called 911.

She had surgery, and the prognosis "isn't great but isn't terrible", sje had a hemoglobin of 2, but supposedly the surgeon is confident that all the cancer was removed, but so was a section of intestine and lymph nodes, but she doesn't need an ostomy bag or anything and is in good spirits and expected to be out of the hospital his weekend.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 2, 2016)

The two best words in baseball. Game 7.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 2, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Well, take my exit exam tomorrow. Hopefully NREMT in the next week. Guess it is time to start stressing now?


Too late for that! If you've made it this far with no issue...


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 2, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> The two best words in baseball. Game 7.


Amen! 9 calls, 7 transports, 12 hours...time to enjoy the game.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> I'd actually be either the driver/operator, or I'd be in charge quite a bit. If I do get to transfer back, it's still several months away before they get to me and it goes into effect



Can I drive the tiller while you drive the tractor? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 2, 2016)

What a game!


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 2, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> What a game!



Up yours jobu...


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 2, 2016)

Agreed. the drama!


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 2, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Up yours jobu...


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 2, 2016)

Not even a Cubs or Indians fan and this game has me on the edge of my seat. God I want the Cubs to win.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 2, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Not even a Cubs or Indians fan and this game has me on the edge of me seat. God I want the Cubs to win.


And now it rains...


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 2, 2016)

EXTRA INNINGS game 7!  

Edit: And now rain delay...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 3, 2016)

Just end...pleaseeeee lol. I maintain all professional sports are fixed!


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 3, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Just end...pleaseeeee lol. I maintain all professional sports are fixed!


You can't rush history...or the curse of the billy goat.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 3, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> You can't rush history...or the curse of the billy goat.



But work will rush my sleep. Gotta be up in 4 Ish hours lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 3, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> You can't rush history



Or greatness. Game 7 extra innings. This is where baseball shines.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 3, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> But work will rush my sleep. Gotta be up in 4 Ish hours lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But it's only 9:15...oh...wait...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 3, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> But it's only 9:15...oh...wait...



Yea..... That's a big oh wait lol . At least it's back on for now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 3, 2016)

You know it's big when even half of the fans in Cleveland cheer for the Cubbies.


----------



## dutemplar (Nov 3, 2016)

Yeah, went for coffee last night.  Met at 2020ish, got home at like 23:30.  Shower, wind down, etc... Oh and a little eBay auction for a new Balvenie 30year, yeah baby.  

Up at 0345 for work.  Is it 5am Sunday yet?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 3, 2016)

https://www.google.com/search?q=go+cubs+go+song&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari
I'm just going to go ahead and leave this here.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 3, 2016)

108 years! Just witnessed baseball history! Way to go Cubs!!!


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 3, 2016)

Well, at least the team that beat us out to the World Series isn't the one that lost it lol (Cubbies beat the Dodgers in the Playoffs, so at least the team good enough to beat us was the team good enough to win the whole shebang  )


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 3, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Well, at least the team that beat us out to the World Series isn't the one that lost it lol (Cubbies beat the Dodgers in the Playoffs, so at least the team good enough to beat us was the team good enough to win the whole shebang  )


Three words: it's The Cubbies!?!!


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 3, 2016)

Without a doubt one of the best baseball games I've watched.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 3, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Too late for that! If you've made it this far with no issue...


No issue besides crappy scheduling and having clinicals drag *** so I could actually test.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Tigger (Nov 3, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> No issue besides crappy scheduling and having clinicals drag *** so I could actually test.


I feel that, I had close to five weeks of dead time between phases during my internship. Do not wish to repeat.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 3, 2016)

Tigger said:


> I feel that, I had close to five weeks of dead time between phases during my internship. Do not wish to repeat.


Isn't it awful? I should have been done a month ago...


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 3, 2016)

My program was rad; I started clinicals during my last semester of didactic and started my internship while in clinicals once my nurse preceptor signed off that I was "safe". I still had to finish clinical hours but would fit them in between my intern shifts. Also, the program director knows all the preceptors and would hand pick yours based on personality to avoid some of those "X-factors" that can make the process dreadful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 3, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> the program director knows all the preceptors and would hand pick yours based on personality to avoid some of those "X-factors" that can make the process dreadful.


Dreadful for whom? As a former preceptor they'd do this from time to time, and it wasn't always easy to deal with the "handful" type interns. In fact, it was a large part of what turned me off, and away from precepting.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 3, 2016)

I've seen several "mismatches" with interns and preceptors. Whether it's the student or the preceptor (or both), style and personality can get in the way of learning. 

I'm not talking about the bad apples; my program required a lot of steps to get chosen and if you made it to your internship it was because you earned it. The director knew whether the student would be a good fit in a 48-hour transporting FD, the 12-hour third service or the privates. She would also pair those who had similar teaching/learning styles and general outlook. Those who were super Type-A don't always work well with a minimalist medic. Yada yada yada...

Those who were smart but had attitude problems went to a while other set of preceptors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 3, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Those who were super Type-A don't always work well with a *minimalist medic. *


Thes types of paramedics do no one any good, most of all themselves, and have *zero* business precepting; just my thoughts.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 3, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Thes types of paramedics do no one any good, most of all themselves, and have *zero* business precepting; just my thoughts.



Maybe I am not explaining myself very well; possibly semantics, maybe a bit of philosophy...

Are you saying that matching style and personality have no influence over whether an internship is successful? Or at least a MORE productive learning process?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 3, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Maybe I am not explaining myself very well; possibly semantics, maybe a bit of philosophy...
> 
> Are you saying that style and personality have no influence over whether an internship is successful? Or at least an enjoyable learning process?
> 
> ...


Nah, you're clear as day. It was more of a blanket statement in that they have no business being preceptors to begin with.

They (IMO) often short change their interns, unless their interns are completely self-motivated.

A good preceptor can help foster, and/ or guide their interns, and aren't "out to fail" people.

The flip side being the interns themselves being self motivated (or lacking), and having an open mind.

I just can't see how anyone in life in general who "just gets by" can be tasked with a role like being a mentor. 

As far an enjoyable learning process? I think that's subjective. I had tons of fun with the trainees, and/ or interns that took in what I had to offer, and vice versa. I always offered up my number to them once the process was done as well.

I'm a big believer in "if I trip over the rock first and want to offee you ways around it then by all means have enough respect to listen."

Again, just my point of view, and you explained it clearly enough in my book.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 3, 2016)

St. Louis named the murder capital of the US again


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 3, 2016)

Chase said:


> St. Louis named the murder capital of the US again


Reform in Law enforcement??..pshhhht nawh!


----------



## Mufasa556 (Nov 4, 2016)

Anybody have a rig that beats this?


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 4, 2016)

Chase said:


> St. Louis named the murder capital of the US again


Found a little map that shows where various shootings happened....its weird knowing where these dots actually are. Most of the shootings area in my favorite are to work in too.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 4, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> Anybody have a rig that beats this?



When I was a new EMT at a different company we had a rig with 550,000. No pictures of the odometer though.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 4, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> View attachment 3134
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Multiple at 500k+


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 4, 2016)

I've now got the oldest front-line unit in the fleet... at 90k miles...


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 4, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> I've now got the oldest front-line unit in the fleet... at 90k miles...



Scumbag...


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 4, 2016)

Our oldest has maybe 110k. It has more miles than some of our reserves. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 4, 2016)

My favorite truck just recently hit 10k.


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 4, 2016)

9968 on the truck I'm in today and we have one that has less then 5000 on it and two more with only about 10k on them.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 4, 2016)

The truck I was in last shift had 930 miles on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 4, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> The truck I was in last shift had 930 miles on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You win.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 4, 2016)

I thought my rig was old at a hair under 190K


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 4, 2016)

Psh what is this mileage talk....The cool kids count in hours ha


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 4, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> The truck I was in last shift had 930 miles on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


your forgetting a few 0's


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 4, 2016)

Nope, my normal truck when i got out of it last sunday morning had 524 miles on it

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 4, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> your forgetting a few 0's



Nope! She'll be my normal ride come January 1. We move trucks from front line to backup at ~80k miles then they're taken out of service and sold when they approach 100k. I'm told we get a lot more than them if we sell them just under 100k than just over. 



TransportJockey said:


> Nope, my normal truck when i got out of it last sunday morning had 524 miles on it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



One upper! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 4, 2016)

I think the one I'm on has 28,000 but the sheriffs dpt said they get new ones at 60k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (Nov 4, 2016)

One of our detox vans has 600k on it. Don't know how triton V8s and transmissions it's been through or why they don't just burn it, the things that poor thing has seen...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 4, 2016)

Tigger said:


> One of our detox vans has 600k on it. Don't know how triton V8s and transmissions it's been through or why they don't just burn it, the things that poor thing has seen...



I bet it smells great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (Nov 4, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I bet it smells great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The smell is so unique I cannot even describe it. It's a mixture of hot coolant, exhaust leak, Kentucky Deluxe, vomit, and sadness.

In what can only be described as "getting your money's worth," the vans also have a wheelchair lift so you can add a little UTI smell as well. And the tears of the poor pysch transfers who also get rides in them, though they have to sit in the same cage that the inebriates use .


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 4, 2016)

I drove one with a mere 196k last night. Those Brauns certainly get worked!

The new Fraziers are already in five digits.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 4, 2016)

Realzied my NRP is coming up on expiring.  So what did I just do?  Spent 400 bucks on distance CME for a 48 hour refersher course.  Would have taken the test and saved a few hundred dollars but I also need the con end hours for my state recert.  Bleh...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 5, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Realzied my NRP is coming up on expiring.  So what did I just do?  Spent 400 bucks on distance CME for a 48 hour refersher course.  Would have taken the test and saved a few hundred dollars but I also need the con end hours for my state recert.  Bleh...



Which one did you do?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 5, 2016)

Distancecme.com


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 5, 2016)

I'll just leave this here : good show officer jones!
http://www.12news.com/news/oklahoma-cop-helps-save-womans-life-during-traffic-stop/347230926


----------



## dutemplar (Nov 5, 2016)

Peace out YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

See ya'll on the 21st when I'm back at to the salt mines.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 5, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> Peace out YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> See ya'll on the 21st when I'm back at to the salt mines.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 6, 2016)

Working at the rural satellite station today. 2 medic units, 4 people. Nothing happening. One of the medics is indulging in a sugary sweet parade of Christmas movies on the Hallmark channel. One medic is snoring in a recliner. One medic is sawing wood in a back bunk room and I'm watching old Netflix movies on my iPad. Typical Sunday EMS. 

...I expect all hell to break loose in 90 minutes now that I've taken my boots off.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 6, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> ...I expect all hell to break loose in 90 minutes now that I've taken my boots off.


Keep expecting and before you know it it will be time to go home. May the schwartz be with you...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 6, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Working at the rural satellite station today. 2 medic units, 4 people. Nothing happening. One of the medics is indulging in a sugary sweet parade of Christmas movies on the Hallmark channel. One medic is snoring in a recliner. One medic is sawing wood in a back bunk room and I'm watching old Netflix movies on my iPad. Typical Sunday EMS.
> 
> ...I expect all hell to break loose in 90 minutes now that I've taken my boots off.



Sounds like here. 2 medic units and 1 commander. Both units have a paramedic student. 

We're watching football and plotting dinner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 6, 2016)

The Cowboys and Browns don't fill me with excitement. Even the stadium sound crew just sent the game to commercial with a short clip of Huey Lewis's _Heart of Rock and Roll. _

*We know the heart of Cleveland is barely beating. You don't have to rub it in lol.*

On a side note, this orientation seems to take _forever._


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 6, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Working at the rural satellite station today. 2 medic units, 4 people. Nothing happening. One of the medics is indulging in a sugary sweet parade of Christmas movies on the Hallmark channel. One medic is snoring in a recliner. One medic is sawing wood in a back bunk room and I'm watching old Netflix movies on my iPad. Typical Sunday EMS.
> 
> ...I expect all hell to break loose in 90 minutes now that I've taken my boots off.


Meanwhile I'm on my third call/second transport of the shift already  

Funny because our AMA earlier called in for a hit and run....but told us he didn't want cops for a report...fire asked why and he told us he had a warrant....CHP showed up for the report and all of a sudden he hops out to go hospital private auto with his buddy hmm lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 6, 2016)

We have 3 LAFD firefighters at an event in my area that we are covering trying to get people to put in applications with them (they have a booth and everything. It's about 2 hours away from LA). The look on their face when I laughed when they asked if I wanted to go fire was priceless.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 6, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> We have 3 LAFD firefighters at an event in my area that we are covering trying to get people to put in applications with them (they have a booth and everything. It's about 2 hours away from LA). The look on their face when I laughed when they asked if I wanted to go fire was priceless.


So.....there's hope for me yet?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 6, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> We have 3 LAFD firefighters at an event in my area that we are covering trying to get people to put in applications with them (they have a booth and everything. It's about 2 hours away from LA). The look on their face when I laughed when they asked if I wanted to go fire was priceless.


One of the other flight paramedics went down to attend a class put on by them some time ago. 

He shared a very similar story, with a very similar outcome. Makes me wonder how truly bad their department has become, and/ or then struggles they continue to deal with.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> So.....there's hope for me yet?


Per them they are open for apps until the end of December and then they will close the hiring process for 2 years (very doubtful).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> One of the other flight paramedics went down to attend a class put on by them some time ago.
> 
> He shared a very similar story, with a very similar outcome. Makes me wonder how truly bad their department has become, and/ or then struggles they continue to deal with.


If they are sending people 2 hours away to a gay pride event (they are legitimately at a gay pride event) to recruit people they must be hurting really badly.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> So.....there's hope for me yet?


I've always felt that the guys that get their p card and don't wanna do suppression are no less richards than the guys getting their p card just to do suppression, but I guess I can't really blame either of them.

 It just seemed wrong to take a test with a bazillion other guys who would sell their own brother up a creek to get into a department, but because I had a p card, I got "bonus points"....ahhh good ol SoCal.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 6, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> If they are sending people 2 hours away to a gay pride event (they are legitimately at a gay pride event) to recruit people they must be hurting really badly.


As a side to this, any of the LACO peeps on here who cover WeHo (@Jim37F) ever notice the side door logo on the LASD WeHo patrol units?...awesome.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 6, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> If they are sending people 2 hours away to a gay pride event (they are legitimately at a gay pride event) to recruit people they must be hurting really badly.


Nah, they're likely just trying to tick more of the diversity boxes. Down here, we only advertise when we're recruiting at areas high in specific minority groups. If you go to more blended or affluent areas, you'd never know we were hiring.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> As a side to this, any of the LACO peeps on here who cover WeHo (@Jim37F) ever notice the side door logo on the LASD WeHo patrol units?...awesome.


The little WeHo graphic they got?


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 6, 2016)

I certainly wouldn't mind going Fire. @STXmedic , how's the staffing over at SAFD looking?


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> are no less richards than



Very tactful if you're using this in the sense that I think you are. +1 point.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> The little WeHo graphic they got?


Yep, that's it. I think it's pretty cool they acknowledge the community they serve.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 6, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> I certainly wouldn't mind going Fire. @STXmedic , how's the staffing over at SAFD looking?


We hire 50-90 per year, which only fills attrition and new positions. So come on, the money's here and the protocols don't suck


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 6, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> If they are sending people 2 hours away to a gay pride event (they are legitimately at a gay pride event) to recruit people they must be hurting really badly.



LAFD has no shortage of qualified applicants; just a perceived shortage (by some) in regards to overall diversity of their workforce. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 6, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> LAFD has no shortage of qualified applicants; just a perceived shortage (by some) in regards to overall diversity of their workforce.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this really still a thing? Trying to "diversify" their workforce? I laugh as I am a "minority" by definition..I suppose.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Is this really still a thing? Trying to "diversify" their workforce? I laugh as I am a "minority" by definition..I suppose.



http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-lafd-hiring-follow-20151117-story.html

If by "thing" you mean a specific and defined goal, then yes. 

This makes perfect sense why they are staffing a pride rally. If I had to think of an event where I might find a high density of females interested and able to do the job, that would probably be it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 6, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-lafd-hiring-follow-20151117-story.html
> 
> If by "thing" you mean a specific and defined goal, then yes.
> 
> ...


By "thing" I mean ridiculously sad, never mind the most qualified candidate regardless of where they've come from, and/ or who they are, but whadda' I know?...


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Is this really still a thing? Trying to "diversify" their workforce? I laugh as I am a "minority" by definition..I suppose.


I am like the exact opposite of "minority", my picture would not be out of place next to the definition of "WASP" Maybe once I get my own para-magician card though...  

In the meantime I've got the physical ability test for Honolulu next week, which means I shelled out 600 bucks for plane tickets to this little, middle of nowhere isolated town, so bummed...


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> By "thing" I mean ridiculously sad, never mind the most qualified candidate regardless of where they've come from, and/ or who they are, but whadda' I know?...



Depends on what one determines to be a "qualified"; we most often think in the realm of most qualified operationally. Management looks at other issues such as public relations as qualifying characteristics; operational paradigms have a minimum standard which have to be met and maintained but to some Chiefs, doing such things faster does not necessarily make you more qualified. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 6, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> I certainly wouldn't mind going Fire. @STXmedic , how's the staffing over at SAFD looking?



Would you be able to play the game? I am personally very bad at the game. Those who are educated, confident, have a defined style and are used to autonomy usually struggle on the suppression side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 6, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Management looks at other issues such as public relations as qualifying characteristics


Otherwise known as "Do you know my boss" or "do you know a key public figure/somebody important(diplomat/ bureaucrat)?"


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I am like the exact opposite of "minority", my picture would not be out of place next to the definition of "WASP" Maybe once I get my own para-magician card though...
> 
> In the meantime I've got the physical ability test for Honolulu next week, which means I shelled out 600 bucks for plane tickets to this little, middle of nowhere isolated town, so bummed...





gotshirtz001 said:


> Depends on what one determines to be a "qualified"


@Jim37F's post above may not be what everyone considers "qualified", but it sure as **** shows determination in my book. Clearly, Hawaii or not (I know they're totally twisting your arm, bud), this shows commitment. Same goes for the thousands of sheckles I spent going through hoops for CCP certs, and higher than average paramedic training. It's just sad, again IMO, that because one needs to "diversify" their workforce to meet status quo or because they may be number crunchers, a super dedicated, committed, and perhaps equally qualified candidate is passed over.

I'm just a big ol cheeseball I guess, I believe if you want it that bad, you'll see past all of it, so I guess in essence it doesn't matter what said department does as recruitment tactics, you'll find your way to your ideal job one day, and are color blind to the rest.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 6, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Otherwise known as "Do you know my boss" or "do you know a key public figure/somebody important(diplomat/ bureaucrat)?"



Moreso "can you be living proof that we  support a workforce that represents the population served?"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 6, 2016)

Double post


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 6, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Moreso "can you be living proof that we  support a workforce that represents the population served?"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This I still find ironic. One the one hand you're sending certain people to certain areas to "assimilate", and on the other hand, perhaps the whole reason they applied for and worked so hard to get on with said department/ agency was to move away from those areas, lol. Ah, the politics of even public service.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> @Jim37F's post above may not be what everyone considers "qualified", but it sure as **** shows determination in my book. Clearly, Hawaii or not (I know they're totally twisting your arm, bud), this shows commitment. Same goes for the thousands of sheckles I spent going through hoops for CCP certs, and higher than average paramedic training. It's just sad, again IMO, that because one needs to "diversify" their workforce to meet status quo or because they may be number crunchers, a super dedicated, committed, and perhaps equally qualified candidate is passed over.
> 
> I'm just a big ol cheeseball I guess, I believe if you want it that bad, you'll see past all of it, so I guess in essence it doesn't matter what said department does as recruitment tactics, you'll find your way to your ideal job one day, and are color blind to the rest.



I support @Jim37F and his dedication. That said, nearly everyone who has a career as a paid firefighter in California has done their time on the route; the average is 5 solid years of testing, volunteering and working seasonal/temporary positions before getting an offer to join a "career department". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 6, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> I support @Jim37F and his dedication. That said, nearly everyone who has a career as a paid firefighter in California has done their time on the route; the average is 5 solid years of testing, volunteering and working seasonal/temporary positions before getting an offer to join a "career department".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, yeah I'm not disagreeing, but rather stating the obvious duality between diversity, and nepotism, cheers.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 6, 2016)

Going to the dreaded OR tomorrow, so not excited.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 6, 2016)

Chase said:


> Going to the dreaded OR tomorrow, so not excited.


Airway rotations?


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 6, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Would you be able to play the game? I am personally very bad at the game. Those who are educated, confident, have a defined style and are used to autonomy usually struggle on the suppression side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty bad at the game myself. Luckily I managed to get in with the right circles... That game I can play


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 6, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Those who are educated, confident, have a defined style and are used to autonomy usually struggle on the suppression side.


Why is this though? I feel this here is another huge reason many (not all, or every) FFPM's are pigeonholed into the "Mongo the Medic" category.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 6, 2016)

You will literally have officers in some depts tell you to dramatically lower the level of care you provide. You may hear "the ambulance will be here in a minute" or "just get vitals". If you push back against the wrong person, you're gone... And the official reason will be "attitude". 

Fighting fire (and the like) is not too difficult if you are physically able to do the job; successfully navigating the culture of your department until you clear probation is why most people fail and have their lives/careers derailed. 

People with answers struggle; the "I don't know" people do well. The hardest thing to do is be a smart person who can play dumb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 6, 2016)

That's one of the nice things about being in a large department with a strong union (at least down here, don't know about west coast). It's almost impossible to get rid of us. I couldn't care less if I rub an officer the wrong way or disagree with him.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 6, 2016)

Most if not all CA fire departments are unionized.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 6, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Fighting fire (and the like) is not too difficult if you are physically able to do the job; successfully navigating the culture of your department until you clear probation is why most people fail and have their lives/careers derailed...People with answers struggle; the "I don't know" people do well. *The hardest thing to do is be a smart person who can play dumb*.


To all of my single-role paramedic peeps out there who often argue the "FFPM vs. single-role pm" debate, I think @gotshirtz001 just settled it.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 6, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Most if not all CA fire departments are unionized.


I figured they were. But not all unions afford firefighters the same level of protection. Most, if not all, are unionized down here also. But only the major cities are nearly impossible to get fired from. In the mid-sized and small departments, it's absolutely how @gotshirtz001 described. You better agree and fit in or you're at risk.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 6, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> But only the major cities are nearly impossible to get fired from. In the mid-sized and small departments, it's absolutely how @gotshirtz001 described. You better agree and fit in or you're at risk.


And sadly, I have seen, and known GOOD FFPM's who were let go because of it.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 6, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Most if not all CA fire departments are unionized.



You are unrepresented until you clear probation; you pay dues but have no union backing if you find yourself on the radar. 

Even in large departments, if you are on the radar, you are in jeopardy. Those who are part of a designated protected class (in practice) require more documentation before they are released  but all probationaries are "at will employees" and can be released based on purely subjective reasons. I know a lot of good people who have had their careers derailed because of a perceived "fit" issue. 

A common phrase is:
"If there is any question, there is no question"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (Nov 6, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> That's one of the nice things about being in a large department with a strong union (at least down here, don't know about west coast). It's almost impossible to get rid of us. I couldn't care less if I rub an officer the wrong way or disagree with him.


The probationary year though...I just don't know if I can do that. 

Springs Fire is making two hiring lists this year, one for the average citizen, the other for paramedics. Their starting medic wage (after one year probation) is almost twice what I make working for a third service (with comparable benefits). It's tempting, but I am not sure I could make it the point where I could be comfortable doing things my way.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 6, 2016)

Chase said:


> Going to the dreaded OR tomorrow, so not excited.



Oh no, not the _dreaded _OR. It is so much worse than the non-dreaded OR._ 
_
Seriously, I wish I could have some of you guys come spend the day with me and my partner on a busy day. We'd have you doing airway assessments, dropping tubes, stuffing LMA's, switching LMA's out for tubes, masking every patient for at least 10 minutes, using US to scan lungs and vasculature.....it'd be fun.

Edit: maybe even place a a-line or two.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2016)

Remi said:


> Oh no, not the _dreaded _OR. It is so much worse than the non-dreaded OR._
> _
> Seriously, I wish I could have some of you guys come spend the day with me and my partner on a busy day. We'd have you doing airway assessments, dropping tubes, stuffing LMA's, switching LMA's out for tubes, masking every patient for at least 10 minutes, using US to scan lungs and vasculature.....it'd be fun.


I really wish i could pull a day in the OR with you guys. Sounds fun and i know I'd learn something new

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 6, 2016)

Remi said:


> Oh no, not the _dreaded _OR. It is so much worse than the non-dreaded OR._
> _
> Seriously, I wish I could have some of you guys come spend the day with me and my partner on a busy day. We'd have you doing airway assessments, dropping tubes, stuffing LMA's, switching LMA's out for tubes, masking every patient for at least 10 minutes, using US to scan lungs and vasculature.....it'd be fun.


Sounds like my idea of a good time.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 6, 2016)

I think @Remi better be careful what he wishes for before he gets a ragtag group of forum folk at his OR doorstep...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 6, 2016)

Remi said:


> Oh no, not the _dreaded _OR. It is so much worse than the non-dreaded OR._
> _
> Seriously, I wish I could have some of you guys come spend the day with me and my partner on a busy day. We'd have you doing airway assessments, dropping tubes, stuffing LMA's, switching LMA's out for tubes, masking every patient for at least 10 minutes, using US to scan lungs and vasculature.....it'd be fun.
> 
> Edit: maybe even place a a-line or two.



Sign me up! I'd KILL for that opportunity.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 6, 2016)

Ill watch from a distance !


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 6, 2016)

Tigger said:


> The probationary year though...I just don't know if I can do that.
> 
> Springs Fire is making two hiring lists this year, one for the average citizen, the other for paramedics. Their starting medic wage (after one year probation) is almost twice what I make working for a third service (with comparable benefits). It's tempting, but I am not sure I could make it the point where I could be comfortable doing things my way.



Probation was a bit of a pain, but was worth it in my opinion for a job with stellar pay, benefits, and job security. Once it's over, you do **** your way and don't have to worry about looking over your shoulder. My brother is fighting the same battle right now though. He's a good paramedic, already a certified FF, but going through our drill school and probation right now and struggling with not having a voice.

As to providing medical care: My experience has been that, for the most part, if you express an interest and competence in the medical side, most officers will let you run the show. Its one less thing they have to do. Certainly there are officers that force the "I'm in charge, I call all the shots", but they aren't as common. Just more vocal.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 6, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Probation was a bit of a pain, but was worth it in my opinion for a job with stellar pay, benefits, and job security. Once it's over, you do **** your way and don't have to worry about looking over your shoulder. My brother is fighting the same battle right now though. He's a good paramedic, already a certified FF, but going through our drill school and probation right now and struggling with not having a voice.
> 
> As to providing medical care: My experience has been that, for the most part, if you express an interest and competence in the medical side, most officers will let you run the show. Its one less thing they have to do. Certainly there are officers that force the "I'm in charge, I call all the shots", but they aren't as common. Just more vocal.


Fair enough.

The other thing holding me back is really just not wanting to work for a large organization. I've been where I'm at since only 2013 but have some management responsibility already. I write grants, work on the budget, do PIO/social media stuff, spec ambulances, and do a lot of community paramedic groundwork. This is the stuff that I hope will make an EMS career for me and keep me from being stuck on the truck for life. If I go to bigger department, it will take years to get that sort of responsibility back, if at all.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 6, 2016)

Remi said:


> Oh no, not the _dreaded _OR. It is so much worse than the non-dreaded OR._
> _
> Seriously, I wish I could have some of you guys come spend the day with me and my partner on a busy day. We'd have you doing airway assessments, dropping tubes, stuffing LMA's, switching LMA's out for tubes, masking every patient for at least 10 minutes, using US to scan lungs and vasculature.....it'd be fun.
> 
> Edit: maybe even place a a-line or two.





VentMonkey said:


> Sounds like my idea of a good time.





VentMonkey said:


> I think @Remi better be careful what he wishes for before he gets a ragtag group of forum folk at his OR doorstep...





DEmedic said:


> Sign me up! I'd KILL for that opportunity.



Remi, like the rest of these folks, I would jump at the chance to get some time in the OR... if only you were closer!!!


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 6, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> Remi, like the rest of these folks, I would jump at the chance to get some time in the OR... if only you were closer!!!


Can we meet in the middle???


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 6, 2016)

Remi said:


> Oh no, not the _dreaded _OR. It is so much worse than the non-dreaded OR._
> _
> Seriously, I wish I could have some of you guys come spend the day with me and my partner on a busy day. We'd have you doing airway assessments, dropping tubes, stuffing LMA's, switching LMA's out for tubes, masking every patient for at least 10 minutes, using US to scan lungs and vasculature.....it'd be fun.
> 
> Edit: maybe even place a a-line or two.



That would be amazing. Unfortunately I will be going to a Level 1 academic center that uses predominantly AAs. I almost wish they would let us go to the GI lab, they always seem to be so nonchalant.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 6, 2016)

Remi said:


> Oh no, not the _dreaded _OR. It is so much worse than the non-dreaded OR._
> _
> Seriously, I wish I could have some of you guys come spend the day with me and my partner on a busy day. We'd have you doing airway assessments, dropping tubes, stuffing LMA's, switching LMA's out for tubes, masking every patient for at least 10 minutes, using US to scan lungs and vasculature.....it'd be fun.
> 
> Edit: maybe even place a a-line or two.


Our OR rotations (all four of them ) were the best part of medic school for me. So much resuscitation knowledge to be had too. Granted I found the OR to be a terrifying environment since I'd never spent any time in them but my program partnered with several anesthesiologists who wanted to precept paramedic students and it was great. Pretty excited to go back for my RSI class sometime in the new year.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 6, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Pretty excited to go back for my RSI class sometime in the new year.


What does RSI training entail at your service?


----------



## Tigger (Nov 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> What does RSI training entail at your service?


It is changing a bit so we will see. For whatever reason the regional medical direction community wants to greatly expand RSI availability, which I do not agree with. It used to be only for ambulance paramedics, but now they want urban, non-transport paramedics to have it which is completely unnecessary. They also used to require a year as a paramedic but that seems to be going away too, which I'm not wild about. On the other hand, I work in a pretty rural and mountainous area so it's a skillset I need to get comfortable with.

Education wise it's two days of class. One is an "airway management class" which is sort of a hybrid between a refresher and a difficult airway course. Surgical crich review is included in that as well. The other class is the actual RSI class, which is taught by one of the medical directors and is half pharmacology of the RSI drugs and half RSI patient selection. There's also some discussion about paralytic use and sedation. Then it's off to the OR for a day with one of the affiliated anaesthesiologists and a few written tests.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 6, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> The other thing holding me back is really just not wanting to work for a large organization. I've been where I'm at since only 2013 but have some management responsibility already. I write grants, work on the budget, do PIO/social media stuff, spec ambulances, and do a lot of community paramedic groundwork. This is the stuff that I hope will make an EMS career for me and keep me from being stuck on the truck for life. If I go to bigger department, it will take years to get that sort of responsibility back, if at all.


That I can certainly understand. It's frustrating having to wait years here to be able to enact any sort of significant change.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm fairly comfortable with rsi but that would be a fun class to go to.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 6, 2016)

Had a full arrest two shifts in a row now...


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 7, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Had a full arrest two shifts in a row now...


But!...did the squaddies get ROSC??...

Also, in completely unrelated news, sorry @RocketMedic, but how bout dem' Raaay-duhs?!!!


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 7, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> how bout dem' Raaay-duhs?!!!



Go crawl in a hole and die...


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 7, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Go crawl in a hole and die...


No you just sound like my partner.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 7, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> But!...did the squaddies get ROSC??...


first one last shift (where I was on overtime) we did....about a 12 min scene time (engine was pulling in on scene maybe a min ahead of us, squaddies maybe another 1 or 2 behind us).....initially asystole of PEA to ROSC, no shocks, no advanced airway, 2 rounds of Epi and just as I rotate in for compressions and put my hands on chest I feel movement....I personally think it was possibly secondary to choking (lunchtime, collapse witnessed by bystanders but all they did was place a pillow under his head and call 911 for unconscious, 5 min downtime estimated before fire started CPR.....and I spent the whole transport suctioning out what looked like peanut butter from the airway)

Todays, my new partners first CPR call, straight asystole for the whole code....I think medics said they got in 4 rounds of Epi and a round of Bicarb? worked up for ~20-25 min before base hospital called it


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 7, 2016)

Remi said:


> Oh no, not the _dreaded _OR. It is so much worse than the non-dreaded OR._
> _
> Seriously, I wish I could have some of you guys come spend the day with me and my partner on a busy day. We'd have you doing airway assessments, dropping tubes, stuffing LMA's, switching LMA's out for tubes, masking every patient for at least 10 minutes, using US to scan lungs and vasculature.....it'd be fun.
> 
> Edit: maybe even place a a-line or two.


So....Remi....what is your favorite beer?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 7, 2016)

I'll trump the beer and say what's your favorite whiskey!


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 7, 2016)

@VentMonkey Chargers all the way in the AFC, even if they won't make the playoffs barring a meltdown. Melvin Gordon is a beast. Tony Romo may be the first a-back in a long time in Dallas.

I can certainly see an issue with probation, but to be honest I really wouldn't mind learning something new on the suppression side.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 7, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> So....Remi....what is your favorite beer?



Any good ale with lots of character, but not over-the-top bitterness. There are so many good ones these days, but I think too many of them try to make up for lack of character by just being as hoppy as possible. Stone Arrogant Bas-tard is probably the best example of what I think an American ale should be. Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale is another really good one.



FireWA1 said:


> I'll trump the beer and say what's your favorite whiskey!



If I had to pick just one....probably Jefferson Reserve or Elijah Craig. But any good bourbon, really.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 7, 2016)

Remi said:


> Oh no, not the _dreaded _OR. It is so much worse than the non-dreaded OR._
> _
> Seriously, I wish I could have some of you guys come spend the day with me and my partner on a busy day. We'd have you doing airway assessments, dropping tubes, stuffing LMA's, switching LMA's out for tubes, masking every patient for at least 10 minutes, using US to scan lungs and vasculature.....it'd be fun.
> 
> Edit: maybe even place a a-line or two.



If I could just get a couple hours of time doing BLS airway maneuvers and bagging, I'd be a happy camper. No fancy tubes or anything for me, I promise!



Chase said:


> That would be amazing. Unfortunately I will be going to a Level 1 academic center that uses predominantly AAs. I almost wish they would let us go to the GI lab, they always seem to be so nonchalant.



How's working with AAs been? More or less the same as CRNAs as far as scope?



Tigger said:


> Our OR rotations (all four of them ) were the best part of medic school for me. So much resuscitation knowledge to be had too. Granted I found the OR to be a terrifying environment since I'd never spent any time in them but my program partnered with several anesthesiologists who wanted to precept paramedic students and it was great. Pretty excited to go back for my RSI class sometime in the new year.



Is it typical for anesthesiologists to want to precept?



Remi said:


> If I had to pick just one....probably Jefferson Reserve or Elijah Craig. But any good bourbon, really.



Ahh, my friend, if you haven't tried Jefferson Reserve's bourbon aged at sea, you are in need of some! It is the tops!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 7, 2016)

I did my annual clinical skills day today. I always hope (and fear) it's going to be really challenging and make me sweat... and it never delivers. 

I really wish we were pushed harder.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 7, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Ahh, my friend, if you haven't tried Jefferson Reserve's bourbon aged at sea, you are in need of some! It is the tops!



Haven't tried it yet. A surgeon I work with recommended it and they had it at the store last time I picked up a bottle, but it was a little pricey for me.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 7, 2016)

Remi said:


> Haven't tried it yet. A surgeon I work with recommended it and they had it at the store last time I picked up a bottle, but it was a little pricey for me.



Bought it for a family member's (significant) birthday - it's well worth the purchase if you can find an event to justify it!

(NPR did a brief story about it!)


----------



## Tigger (Nov 7, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Is it typical for anesthesiologists to want to precept?


Eight of them signed onto to it of the 20+ providers they have.

One of our OR rotations was at a different hospital with no agreement between the department and the paramedic program, the difference was night and day.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 7, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Eight of them signed onto to it of the 20+ providers they have.
> 
> One of our OR rotations was at a different hospital with no agreement between the department and the paramedic program, the difference was night and day.



Oh man, I just want some airway management practice...I so rarely get the opportunity to BVM, drop OPAs and NPAs, and suction.

I need to make friends with an anesthesiologist...


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 7, 2016)

Got some weak spots to brush up on, but I am now cleared to test. Finally ending the nightmare.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 7, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Finally ending the nightmare.


...and beginning "the dream", congrats.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 7, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Eight of them signed onto to it of the 20+ providers they have.
> 
> One of our OR rotations was at a different hospital with no agreement between the department and the paramedic program, the difference was night and day.



That is cool. 

I rarely had a good experience in the OR when I occasionally found myself there as a paramedic. Of course a lot of it has to do with the people there not knowing you from Adam, having no idea what you can or can't do, and being busy with their own busy day at the same time.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 7, 2016)

So my dad is talking about voting for Bernie as a write in candidate, so I Google'd his VP pick, Tulsi Gabbard.....yeesh if she was in Hillary's place I would prob vote for her without a second thought just reading her bio.....

(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulsi_Gabbard)


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2016)

November 8th and subsequent days are gonna be big for the AR-15 industry.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> November 8th and subsequent days are gonna be big for the AR-15 industry.


And I'm going down tomorrow to hopefully get one and maybe toss in some stripped lowers due to the CA law that starts the first of the year


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2016)

Off work and time for some birthday drinking! 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 8, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> So my dad is talking about voting for Bernie as a write in candidate, so I Google'd his VP pick, Tulsi Gabbard.....yeesh if she was in Hillary's place I would prob vote for her without a second thought just reading her bio.....
> 
> (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulsi_Gabbard)



She seems cool - as a person and a professional soldier. Not sure I could vote for her on much else than those merits...
Then again, I already voted for Evergreen.



DesertMedic66 said:


> And I'm going down tomorrow to hopefully get one and maybe toss in some stripped lowers due to the CA law that starts the first of the year



What's the new law? No more removable magazines, right?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 8, 2016)

You can only have blanks.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 8, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> You can only have blanks.


...is what I tell the wife. I'll be here all night.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 8, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> You can only have blanks.



Wait, what? You've gotta be joking. Even in the Soviet Socialist Empire of New York, you can have an AR-15-ish firearm.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> And I'm going down tomorrow to hopefully get one and maybe toss in some stripped lowers due to the CA law that starts the first of the year



I might do the same.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> November 8th and subsequent days are gonna be big for the AR-15 industry.


Just dumped 3 grand on an ar-15(ACR), with like 4 magazines... Thought I'd be safe on sights so I didn't get that. Can't wait to see them try and take them from me..>.<


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> She seems cool - as a person and a professional soldier. Not sure I could vote for her on much else than those merits...
> Then again, I already voted for Evergreen.
> 
> 
> ...


In order to remove the magazine you must have to remove the action from the gun or pretty much field strip the gun.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Wait, what? You've gotta be joking. Even in the Soviet Socialist Empire of New York, you can have an AR-15-ish firearm.


Hey now! I have real AR-15's in NYS, NOT THE CITY. Sights and everything. Just waiting for our "lawmakers" to figure out where they messed up lol.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> In order to remove the magazine you must have to remove the action from the gun or pretty much field strip the gun.


That's the infamous bullet button no?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> That's the infamous bullet button no?


Negative. The bullet button just requires a "tool" to remove the mag. Instead of a simple push button to drop the mag the tool would be inserted.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 8, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> In order to remove the magazine you must have to remove the action from the gun or pretty much field strip the gun.



Oof, that's an onerous requirement.



NysEms2117 said:


> Hey now! I have real AR-15's in NYS, NOT THE CITY. Sights and everything. Just waiting for our "lawmakers" to figure out where they messed up lol.



You had to buy them prior to the un-SAFE act, right?

NYC has a mess of laws, but they don't really seem to work to, you know, prevent crime.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Negative. The bullet button just requires a "tool" to remove the mag. Instead of a simple push button to drop the mag the tool would be inserted.


Ahh I hear the bullet button complained about constantly in CA


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Oof, that's an onerous requirement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of! NYS Atm has no(very little in reality but virtually none) regulation on guns coming in from other states... Vermont is a lawless wasteland of class 3 firearms..... Take the 30 minute drive.. I have 2 of my firearms from the "we shall now ban all guns including police firearms act"


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2016)

CA gun laws wanna make me bang my head against a brick wall till I can't feel my legs. There's a proposition on the ballot that'll require a background check and a permit to buy ammo.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> CA gun laws wanna make me bang my head against a brick wall till I can't feel my legs. There's a proposition on the ballot that'll require a background check and a permit to buy ammo.


Nj already has that.. Honestly I just go to Vermont for everything


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Honestly I just go to Vermont for everything



*cough* *cough* Arizona...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> *cough* *cough* Arizona...


Just be careful if there are laws restricting taking firearms over state lines. 80% of the states restrict whole firearms but assuming your a competent gun owner. Get a lower from somewhere **i can't imagine what a lower receiver does....**. And get an upper from literally anywhere else lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 8, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> CA gun laws wanna make me bang my head against a brick wall till I can't feel my legs. There's a proposition on the ballot that'll require a background check and a permit to buy ammo.



One of the many reasons I'm glad I live in Az.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 8, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> View attachment 3156



I hope this describes how everybody feels - on all sides!

Loon on one side, Machiavellian career pol on the other.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Just be careful if there are laws restricting taking firearms over state lines. 80% of the states restrict whole firearms but assuming your a competent gun owner. Get a lower from somewhere **i can't imagine what a lower receiver does....**. And get an upper from literally anywhere else lol



I am a law abiding citizen... that buys ammo in Arizona.



ViolynEMT said:


> One of the many reasons I'm glad I live in Az.



Yeah, yeah just rub it in and add salt to my wounds...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> citizen... that buys ammo in Arizona.


Was just an FYI . Didn't mean it negatively if it came off that way.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Was just an FYI . Didn't mean it negatively if it came off that way.



Haha I didn't take it that way. My dad is a LEO of 28 years, so I'm well aware of what I can and can't do. I wish I could just drive on over to AZ and pick up a AR-15 with no bullet button and a 30 round mag.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

NYS takes all the "fun guns" and bans them by name.. Scar's.  M4's. Ect ect. Still trying to figure out how any civilian can have an assault weapon(that is not in a class 3 state) but what do I know ! I can have a 30 round mag they just have the honor system that I won't put more then 10+1 in. Which I follow at all times!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Which I follow at all times!



Mhmm...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Mhmm...



I used to be exempt, however law enforcement is only trusted to carry high capacity while working. Theoretically I'm always working... But I'm not trying to push any buttons or anything. That's soooooooooo not my style 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> however law enforcement is only trusted to carry high capacity while working.


Seems silly - there should be an exemption...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Seems silly - there should be an exemption...



There was! However the wonderful lawmakers of New York saw it as a liability. Soooo that went byebye.. Or is in the process of going byebye. Either way, not trying to push buttons. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> However the wonderful lawmakers of New York



Wonderful is a good word for them


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Wonderful is a good word for them


EpiEMS for governor!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 8, 2016)

Considering my upcoming check has almost 190  hours on it I'm thinking of going and buying myself (read: my fiancé) a lower and some other bits. 

She wants to build a pink AR, so I told her if I buy all the parts and she puts it together she can cerakote it any color she likes and call it hers.

Best part is...she can't put together a basic lego set so new non-pink AR for me! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 8, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> CA gun laws wanna make me bang my head against a brick wall till I can't feel my legs. There's a proposition on the ballot that'll require a background check and a permit to buy ammo.


Prop 63 would also completely ban currently legal (grandfathered in after the last ban) "high capacity" magazines, and turn you into a criminal if you don't voluntarily get rid of yours


> *Large-capacity magazines*
> California banned large-capacity magazines for most individuals in 2000. Individuals who had large-capacity magazines before 2000 were allowed to keep the magazines. Proposition 63 would remove the ownership exemption for pre-2000 owners of large-capacity magazines. Individuals who do not comply with the measure would be charged with an infraction.


https://ballotpedia.org/California_...Large-Capacity_Ammunition_Magazine_Ban_(2016)
Smells like a series violation f the 4th Amendment to me if it passes...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Considering my upcoming check has almost 190  hours on it I'm thinking of going and buying myself (read: my fiancé) a lower and some other bits.
> 
> She wants to build a pink AR, so I told her if I buy all the parts and she puts it together she can cerakote it any color she likes and call it hers.
> 
> ...


I can give her instructions! Lol jk what you thinking of?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hopefully going to be purchasing my first handgun today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I can give her instructions! Lol jk what you thinking of?



You know, I haven't gotten that far yet. Probably will buy a lower from somewhere local down here that has a good reputation and go from there. 

Thinking shorter and lighter would be better for her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Hopefully going to be purchasing my first handgun today!
> And your choice is.....?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 8, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> You know, I haven't gotten that far yet. Probably will buy a lower from somewhere local down here that has a good reputation and go from there.
> 
> Thinking shorter and lighter would be better for her.
> 
> ...


If you're thinking local(ish for you), I can't say enough good things about these guys:

https://sonsoflibertygunworks.com/

Oh, and LaRue is local for you now too


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 8, 2016)

@ NYSEMS2117, I'm thinking a Springfield XD in either 9mm or 40 cal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 8, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I'm thinking a Springfield XD in either 9mm or 40 cal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I absolutely love my mod.2 4". You won't be disappointed.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 8, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> I absolutely love my mod.2 4". You won't be disappointed.



Is the Mod 2.4 even Cali legal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 8, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Is the Mod 2.4 even Cali legal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Texas, bru


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 8, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Is the Mod 2.4 even Cali legal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



CALEMT or DesertMedic66 might know.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 8, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> I absolutely love my mod.2 4". You won't be disappointed.



Also, what caliber did you get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> CALEMT or DesertMedic66 might know.



CALEMT just spend $330 on a AR lower and @DesertMedic66 just dropped some coin on a AR-15.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 8, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Also, what caliber did you get?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got mine in 9mm. It was the only option at the time. Not sure if the 40 & 45 are out yet.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 8, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> If you're thinking local(ish for you), I can't say enough good things about these guys:
> 
> https://sonsoflibertygunworks.com/
> 
> Oh, and LaRue is local for you now too



Definitely will have to look into them. Might need some more OT shifts looking at those prices though hah. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 8, 2016)

I like my 9mms. Ammo is cheaper. Must be because I'm Scottish.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> CALEMT just spend $330 on a AR lower and @DesertMedic66 just dropped some coin on a AR-15.


But it's nice


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> But it's nice



I wish I had the money to buy the whole thing.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 8, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I wish I had the money to buy the whole thing.



That's my thing. Easier to buy it in pieces. One piece per paycheck and you can have a super nice gun and the project of building in in a reasonable amount of time. 

Then you have to save for a year to buy the optic...but that's a different matter haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> @ NYSEMS2117, I'm thinking a Springfield XD in either 9mm or 40 cal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhhhhh... Sig is my personal favorites


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 8, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Then you have to save for a year to buy the optic...but that's a different matter haha


Preach...


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 8, 2016)

Remi said:


> That is cool.
> 
> I rarely had a good experience in the OR when I occasionally found myself there as a paramedic. Of course a lot of it has to do with the people there not knowing you from Adam, having no idea what you can or can't do, and being busy with their own busy day at the same time.



My trip to the OR was easily the worst experience of my career.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Ahhhhhh... Sig is my personal favorites



I'm a Glock person, personally. 

Speaking of guns anyone know a good AR forum? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> That's my thing. Easier to buy it in pieces. One piece per paycheck and you can have a super nice gun and the project of building in in a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> Then you have to save for a year to buy the optic...but that's a different matter haha
> 
> ...



That's my plan. I like projects where I build things. Plus I build it for my preferences and my standards.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'm a Glock person, personally.
> 
> Speaking of guns anyone know a good AR forum?
> 
> ...



I'll send u a few recommendations and screenshots of a few Leo forums i belong to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 8, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'm a Glock person, personally.
> 
> Speaking of guns anyone know a good AR forum?
> 
> ...




I have two Glocks. I like them because I get a discount.

(I also have two Colt 38 Specials that were my Dad's when he was in law enforcement. And now his 22 rifle.  )


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2016)

So far I have my Glock 19 but plan on getting a more compact one soon and now a Sig Sauer m400 (well after CAs 10 day waiting period).


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 8, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> So far I have my Glock 19 but plan on getting a more compact one soon and now a Sig Sauer m400 (well after CAs 10 day waiting period).


I've heard good things about the 43. The single stacks are easier for me to conceal in this heat though. @ViolynEMT isn't that what you have?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

My service weapon is a g19. I also have a 20, and a 23. They all work.. Which is exactly what a glock is meant to do lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> I've heard good things about the 43. The single stacks are easier for me to conceal in this heat though. @ViolynEMT isn't that what you have?


That's what I've been looking at. The local gun store didn't have any so I didn't get to see how it felt in my hands but it's gonna be a while before I get it


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 8, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> I've heard good things about the 43. The single stacks are easier for me to conceal in this heat though. @ViolynEMT isn't that what you have?




Tis indeed. Good memory. I have a Glock 19 Gen 4, too. I want a 34 now. Really close to the 17.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I'll send u a few recommendations and screenshots of a few Leo forums i belong to
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Could you do the same for me? Seeing as how in 10 days I'll be looking at what I want to do first.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 8, 2016)

Well I just pulled the trigger on a Springfield XD40. Now to wait...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Could you do the same for me? Seeing as how in 10 days I'll be looking at what I want to do first.



Surely ar 15?  Ar-10? Or handgun?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Surely ar 15?  Ar-10? Or handgun?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



AR-15



CodeBru1984 said:


> Well I just pulled the trigger on a Springfield XD40. Now to wait...



It's stupid how I have to wait for a hunk of metal with nothing on it...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 8, 2016)

Chase said:


> My trip to the OR was easily the worst experience of my career.


Sorry to hear that. I'm curious as to why. PM me if you don't feel like telling the story here.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 8, 2016)

Remi said:


> Sorry to hear that. I'm curious as to why. PM me if you don't feel like telling the story here.


Ditto, though Remi gets dibs. Sorry it sucked, @Chase.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 8, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> I've heard good things about the 43. The single stacks are easier for me to conceal in this heat though. @ViolynEMT isn't that what you have?



I bought my fiancé a 43 a couple years back for our anniversary. She loves it. I'm not a huge fan because of how small it is in my hands but I can shoot it well, just don't like that. 

The thing disappears when I CCW it though. Literally can carry it any way I choose and you can't see a thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> I've heard good things about the 43. The single stacks are easier for me to conceal in this heat though. @ViolynEMT isn't that what you have?


Ruger LCP's are FANTASTIC for CC, if your looking for a .45 CC a springfield XDs .45 is my choice,  Or a S&W M&P shield  .40.. 
Tbh i can CC a glock 19 with no issues. The above are much much smaller firearms


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Ruger LCP's are FANTASTIC for CC, if your looking for a .45 CC a springfield XDs .45 is my choice,  Or a S&W M&P shield  .40..
> Tbh i can CC a glock 19 with no issues. The above are much much smaller firearms


I carry a Shield .40 most of the time. When it cools off and I have more layers, I'll carry my 4" XD


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Ruger LCP's are FANTASTIC for CC, if your looking for a .45 CC a springfield XDs .45 is my choice,  Or a S&W M&P shield  .40..
> Tbh i can CC a glock 19 with no issues. The above are much much smaller firearms



I didn't have any real issues concealing my 19 either. If I carried it at 5 o'clock I'd have to be careful about bending down or reaching above my head but that was about it. I'm not a fan of appendix carry. I always carry chambered and never have a second thought about it but for some reason it makes me obnoxiously uncomfortable knowing there's a loaded gun pointed at my junk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I didn't have any real issues concealing my 19 either. If I carried it at 5 o'clock I'd have to be careful about bending down or reaching above my head but that was about it. I'm not a fan of appendix carry. I always carry chambered and never have a second thought about it but for some reason it makes me obnoxiously uncomfortable knowing there's a loaded gun pointed at my junk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i carry between 3 o'clock and 4, If i was concealing i had no issues, granted im in NYS where its cold 8/12 months, but even in the summer, the right tshirt, and a nice pair of cargo shorts, and your off  however, generally if i am carrying a 19 it is open. Since we are on the firearms topic.... what holster do you folks use... I use Serpa duty holster level 3, just because im used to it from work...


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2016)

Is my 10 day wait over yet?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Is my 10 day wait over yet?


What is this ten day wait you speak of? Lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> What is this ten day wait you speak of? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



I envy people that their wait time is the time it takes for the guy behind the counter to hand it to you.

In all seriousness I'm like a kid in a candy shop haha, I'm so ready for this build to start.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I envy people that their wait time is the time it takes for the guy behind the counter to hand it to you.
> 
> In all seriousness I'm like a kid in a candy shop haha, I'm so ready for this build to start.


hopefully i got you started , any questions feel free to ask/respond !


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 8, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> What is this ten day wait you speak of? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> hopefully i got you started , any questions feel free to ask/respond !



I already have a parts list that takes up a whole page and then some haha.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 8, 2016)

Wellp my hometown made the news, and not for a good reason:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=893156244152486&id=528601343941313


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 8, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Wellp my hometown made the news, and not for a good reason:
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=893156244152486&id=528601343941313


http://www.sgvtribune.com/general-n...sa-shooting-nearby-polling-places-locked-down


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I already have a parts list that takes up a whole page and then some haha.


feel free to send it


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> http://www.sgvtribune.com/general-n...sa-shooting-nearby-polling-places-locked-down


sorry to hear that jim  please be safe


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 8, 2016)

So I ordered a Surefire Y300U on Amazon for $187. I just received it in the mail and much to my surprise it is a X400U ($550) with a Y300 sticker on it  Best deal ever. Looks great on my USP. 

I just ordered another. Either I get the light I originally wanted for work or I get another X400 and sell it. Win win either way.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 8, 2016)

Chase said:


> So I ordered a Surefire Y300U on Amazon for $187. I just received it in the mail and much to my surprise it is a X400U ($550) with a Y300 sticker on it  Best deal ever. Looks great on my USP.
> 
> I just ordered another. Either I get the light I originally wanted for work or I get another X400 and sell it. Win win either way.



I'll give you $187 for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

Chase said:


> So I ordered a Surefire Y300U on Amazon for $187. I just received it in the mail and much to my surprise it is a X400U ($550) with a Y300 sticker on it  Best deal ever. Looks great on my USP.
> 
> I just ordered another. Either I get the light I originally wanted for work or I get another X400 and sell it. Win win either way.


to this day, i dont understand flashlight lumens


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 8, 2016)

In the tradition of being true to the "directionlessness" of this thread, I can't help but feel the need to spread the joy as I am a sucker for 80's movies, particularly John Candy, and the like, enjoy...
ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uT1sQrIozI


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

Shanice! "would ya.. gimme.. a.. whickey... gimme..." oh shanice over the phone.... Car goes KABOOM!
"you ever hear of a tune up.... you ever hear of a ritual killing??" got me crying... poor ol bug...
@VentMonkey  you have made me feel old.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> you have made me feel old.


Not old, classic.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Not old, classic.


noooo: this is classicc   





Just hearing john candy say hes a shy person make me laugh.. or the poker scene.. i wont spoil too many things though


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 8, 2016)

Ah yes, when comedy was comical.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Ah yes, when comedy was comical.


oh... i feel bad for new generations.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 8, 2016)

Last one. Bare with us, folks while @NysEms2117 and I stroll down memory lane...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Last one. Bare with us, folks while @NysEms2117 and I stroll down memory lane...


i cant see rodney as anything else except caddyshack lol... I cry laughing at that movie no matter how many times i see it...
That poor blonde girl. "im not a fighta ima lova"


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> sorry to hear that jim  please be safe


Thanks..I'm at work though today, no where near those shenanigans  (though I woulda expected those shenanigans in my own district in Compton/Hawthorne/Inglewood area before my hometown !)


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> i cant see rodney as anything else except caddyshack lol... I cry laughing at that movie no matter how many times i see it...
> That poor blonde girl. "im not a fighta ima lova"


When I was a tech in LA we did frequent IFT's out of Cedars Sinai in LA, saw him being wheel chaired out by his then wife. This was a year or so before he passed. 

Incidentally, my brother had seen him at a local comedy club some years earlier after being called on stage by another comic. True to his form he did a brief schtick of his famous one liners.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 8, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Thanks..I'm at work though today, no where near those shenanigans  (though I woulda expected those shenanigans in my own district in Compton/Hawthorne/Inglewood area before my hometown !)


Don't forget those rabble rousing hooligans in "Sowf Gate".


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Thanks..I'm at work though today, no where near those shenanigans  (though I woulda expected those shenanigans in my own district in Compton/Hawthorne/Inglewood area before my hometown !)


Sometimes i wonder why i wanted to be the idiot that runs at violence my whole life... i still dont know why.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> When I was a tech in LA we did frequent IFT's out of Cedars Sinai in LA, saw him being wheel chaired out by his then wife. This was a year or so before he passed.
> 
> Incidentally, my brother had seen him at a local comedy club some years earlier after being called on stage by another comic. True to his form he did a brief schtick of his famous one liners.


as previously mentioned new generations are being ripped off.... these men probably saved more lives with comedy and joy, then anybody even knows... Emotions and the brain are powerful powerful things.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> as previously mentioned new generations are being ripped off.... these men probably saved more lives with comedy and joy, then anybody even knows... Emotions and the brain are powerful powerful things.


Couldn't agree more, bud.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Sometimes i wonder why i wanted to be the idiot that runs at violence my whole life... i still dont know why.


I know how you feel, what between this job (where earlier today I was crouched under a pickup truck on the freeway tending to a motorcyclist) and being a Paratrooper in the Army lol


----------



## Old Tracker (Nov 8, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> If you're thinking local(ish for you), I can't say enough good things about these guys:
> 
> https://sonsoflibertygunworks.com/
> 
> Oh, and LaRue is local for you now too



Next time I go to San Antonio I may have to check that link out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 8, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I know how you feel, what between this job (where earlier today I was crouched under a pickup truck on the freeway tending to a motorcyclist) and being a Paratrooper in the Army lol



I'm still trying to figure it out all ik is my girlfriend does not like me for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 9, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Sometimes i wonder why i wanted to be the idiot that runs at violence my whole life... i still dont know why.


Because being stuck in a cubicle M-F/9-5 is a worse way to live.


----------



## cruiseforever (Nov 9, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I did my annual clinical skills day today. I always hope (and fear) it's going to be really challenging and make me sweat... and it never delivers.
> 
> I really wish we were pushed harder.



I could not agree with you more.  I work for two services.  One is very good at pushing us.  The other is a joke in their training.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 9, 2016)

I can honestly say that I've seen some bizarre leaders. The Terminator for a Governor and a Entrepreneur for a President.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 9, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I can honestly say that I've seen some bizarre leaders. The Terminator for a Governor and a Entrepreneur for a President.



Don't forget "The Body" for Governor (not CA, but, still)


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 9, 2016)

So I'm at LAX right now waiting to board my flight to Honolulu to take HFD's physical ability test tomorrow. I took a chance and selected the 10am flight....I got off work this morning at 7, but it wasn't until 8 I actually got out of station to leave for the airport. ~40min drive find parking and wait for the shuttle bus to the terminal, and entered the security line at 9:10, boarding supposed to start athe 9:15. Suppressing a mild but rising panic lol made it thru security at 930, ran to the thankfully nearby gate..   and the flight is delayed die to the captain having had a "personal emergency" so now it's just sit back and relax and wait out the delay vs missing my flight and dealing with that mess....while I'm not superstitious, I am a little stitious lol so I'm gonna look at this as a positive sign


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 9, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> So I'm at LAX right now waiting to board my flight to Honolulu to take HFD's physical ability test tomorrow. I took a chance and selected the 10am flight....I got off work this morning at 7, but it wasn't until 8 I actually got out of station to leave for the airport. ~40min drive find parking and wait for the shuttle bus to the terminal, and entered the security line at 9:10, boarding supposed to start athe 9:15. Suppressing a mild but rising panic lol made it thru security at 930, ran to the thankfully nearby gate..   and the flight is delayed die to the captain having had a "personal emergency" so now it's just sit back and relax and wait out the delay vs missing my flight and dealing with that mess....while I'm not superstitious, I am a little stitious lol so I'm gonna look at this as a positive sign


jims gonna set a new level of records on his p-fit test


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 9, 2016)

You entered security at LAX at 9:10 with a 10am flight? You have some brass dude.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 9, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> You entered security at LAX at 9:10 with a 10am flight? You have some brass dude.


I was legit starting to panic lol, in my pre planning I honestly expected to be here 20-30min earlier


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 9, 2016)

On the bright side, maybe some people will actually move to Canada. You know, with the water supply issues you guys have and all it would help you out some.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 9, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I was legit starting to panic lol, in my pre planning I honestly expected to be here 20-30min earlier



I once drove from my safe haven Coachella Valley to LAX to pick up a friend... never ever driving to LAX again. Miraculously found a parking spot right across from the terminal, but the real kicker was the traffic.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 9, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> On the bright side, maybe some people will actually move to Canada. You know, with the water supply issues you guys have and all it would help you out some.


I'm just waiting for the inevitable Canadian reciprocity threads to start.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 9, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> On the bright side, maybe some people will actually move to Canada. You know, with the water supply issues you guys have and all it would help you out some.


Al sharpton said he was leaving... ill give him a lift if he needs one


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 9, 2016)

So I made the mistake of going onto Facebook for the first time in 48 hours. This was the first thing I thought of when I was reading posts/ shared posts. Everyone seems to become a political expert during election years... grow up and support your country. Ask what not your country can do for you, but what you can do for your country. Untied we stand, divided we fall.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 9, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Ask what not your country can do for you, but what you can do for your country. Untied we stand, divided we fall.


this is the only reason i voted... did i like anybody no... i voted for my mother, but i fkin voted, too many people fight, and have fought for our privilege to vote, and its shameful if you dont vote... Especially folks that complain non-stop about OUR country. 
Sorry for my tirade, just strikes a heart-string >.<


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 9, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> I'm just waiting for the inevitable Canadian reciprocity threads to start.



I think I started one a few months ago. Problem is, there's no jobs for my wife in Nova Scotia. Otherwise, we would already be there.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 10, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I think I started one a few months ago. Problem is, there's no jobs for my wife in Nova Scotia. Otherwise, we would already be there.



All I know about Nova Scotia comes from one source:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 10, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> All I know about Nova Scotia comes from one source:



It's peach and cake to get hired. A buddy of mine took the test and passed with flying carpets. And, when you get hired as a medic up there, they throw you a Liquor and cheeseburger party.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 10, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> It's peach and cake to get hired. A buddy of mine took the test and passed with flying carpets. And, when you get hired as a medic up there, they throw you a Liquor and cheeseburger party.


what about EMT's? can i still get a cheeseburger party?


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 10, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> what about EMT's? can i still get a cheeseburger party?


Only if you have a physique like this:




(NSFW?)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 10, 2016)

For you policy minded folks: first 100 days plan


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 10, 2016)

Just got the email saying congratulations. I'm now dedicating the next year of my life to anxiety and suffering. Welcome to medic school.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 10, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Just got the email saying congratulations. I'm now dedicating the next year of my life to anxiety and suffering. Welcome to medic school.


Congrats and condolences lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 10, 2016)

Just passed my Honolulu FD PAT !!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 10, 2016)

Lots of congrats in order to both @CALEMT and @Jim37F


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 10, 2016)

My next step is the Swim and Dive test which is 5 days from now  (thank goodness my uncle who lives here is willing to put up with me lol, otherwise a hotel as well would probably price this department to pipe dream status..)

Anyways, it's a 100m swim in a municipal 50m swimming pool, 





> Candidates are allowed 2 minutes 45 seconds running time to complete this activity. Beginning at the deep end of the pool, candidates shall swim 50 meters one way, touch the wall, swim 50 meters back, and touch the wall. Candidates shall then dive to the bottom of the pool (approximately 13 feet) and retrieve a 10-pound object.


Once I pass that, fly back to LA and play the waiting game for the next step (should be interviews) to be scheduled


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 10, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Just got the email saying congratulations. I'm now dedicating the next year of my life to anxiety and suffering. Welcome to medic school.


Curious to know where, if you don't want to publicly share, slide me a PM.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 10, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> My next step is the Swim and Dive test which is 5 days from now  (thank goodness my uncle who lives here is willing to put up with me lol, otherwise a hotel as well would probably price this department to pipe dream status..)
> 
> Anyways, it's a 100m swim in a municipal 50m swimming pool,
> Once I pass that, fly back to LA and play the waiting game for the next step (should be interviews) to be scheduled


Good luck, brother. As a side, another reason I thought of applying to beach departments, I love to swim. 

My wife actually just recently bought me a waterproof Garmin that tells me how far I go; turns out I average ~1600-1700 meters in a 25 meter pool.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 10, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Good luck, brother. As a side, another reason I thought of applying to beach departments, I love to swim.
> 
> My wife actually just recently bought me a waterproof Garmin that tells me how far I go; turns out I average ~1600-1700 meters in a 25 meter pool.


Yeah, I sure don't see too many truck companies with surfboards as standard equipment back home! lots of tourists needing rescued lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 10, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Curious to know where, if you don't want to publicly share, slide me a PM.


One of the better medic programs in SoCal haha


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 10, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> One of the better medic programs in SoCal haha


.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 10, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> One of the better medic programs in SoCal haha


So.....totally UCLA Daniel Freeman right?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 10, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> So.....totally UCLA Daniel Freeman right?


See above post.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 10, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> See above post.


Totally....


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 10, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Totally....


Totes magotes. I think their slogan should simply be:

"DFI, we're slightly better than PTI."


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 10, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Totally....



Totally no...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 11, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> My next step is the Swim and Dive test which is 5 days from now  (thank goodness my uncle who lives here is willing to put up with me lol, otherwise a hotel as well would probably price this department to pipe dream status..)
> 
> Anyways, it's a 100m swim in a municipal 50m swimming pool,
> Once I pass that, fly back to LA and play the waiting game for the next step (should be interviews) to be scheduled



Good luck man! You got it!



VentMonkey said:


> Good luck, brother. As a side, another reason I thought of applying to beach departments, I love to swim.
> 
> My wife actually just recently bought me a waterproof Garmin that tells me how far I go; turns out I average ~1600-1700 meters in a 25 meter pool.



There's this fancy thing called counting your laps...and I used to swim a 1000yds for a warmup! 

I had these things when I swam all the time that attached to your goggles and rested on your cheek bones and transmitted vibrations through your bones to your ear so you could listen to music while you swam. Had a decent memory and easy-to-use control buttons on one side to skip/pause songs. Made swimming amazing. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 11, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I had these things when I swam all the time that attached to your goggles and rested on your cheek bones and transmitted vibrations through your bones to your ear so you could listen to music while you swam. Had a decent memory and easy-to-use control buttons on one side to skip/pause songs. Made swimming amazing.


what elf/ genie did you get to find these things, that sounds like space magic >.<


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 11, 2016)

Y'all are crazy. I can run for days, but down and back in the pool and I'm done


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 11, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Y'all are crazy. I can run for days, but down and back in the pool and I'm done


my achilles heel is stairs >.< ran 18 miles rucking 105 lbs keeping up ish with a PJ(friend) yet 2-3 flights of stairs and im winded...


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 11, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> my achilles heel is stairs >.< ran 18 miles rucking 105 lbs keeping up ish with a PJ(friend) yet 2-3 flights of stairs and im winded...


Yeah, I feel your pain. Hills are usually the devil for me. If I don't train for them, they'll knock me out.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 11, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Yeah, I feel your pain. Hills are usually the devil for me. If I don't train for them, they'll knock me out.


Come out here....half my runs are uphill. Hell, I can run 3/4 directions and hit a hill and even the 1/4 will lead to a hill if I want it to....what gets me is running tracks. I can't stand running in a circle.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 11, 2016)

I want an Amazon Echo. And all the gadgets that go with it.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 11, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Come out here....half my runs are uphill. Hell, I can run 3/4 directions and hit a hill and even the 1/4 will lead to a hill if I want it t


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 11, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I want an Amazon Echo. And all the gadgets that go with it.


When's your birthday  lol jk. Idk what that even is


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 11, 2016)

NYS: But it hurts so good. Unlike my arms right now, got a little stubborn when I told my buddy to throw whatever he could think of at the gym. Not used to abusing them like my legs.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 11, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I want an Amazon Echo. And all the gadgets that go with it.


She's all-right ("Alexa"), my wife detests her as she's quite picky who she'll listen to; great for my backyard BBQ's though.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 11, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> When's your birthday  lol jk. Idk what that even is




Sunday. heehee


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 11, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> NYS: But it hurts so good. Unlike my arms right now, got a little stubborn when I told my buddy to throw whatever he could think of at the gym. Not used to abusing them like my legs.


I do them only because they're excellent for speed training. That doesn't mean I won't ***** and moan during the whole workout though...


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 11, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> I do them only because they're excellent for speed training. That doesn't mean I won't ***** and moan during the whole workout though...


I hear that. I much prefer sprints for speed, rotating 100m's is nice. Though in all honestly, I just prefer it because I get a chance to walk....

This has inspired me though. I am going to run to the river tomorrow. Easy run to. Brutal hill (very steep and long) on the way back.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 11, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Y'all are crazy. I can run for days, but down and back in the pool and I'm done



Alls y'alls are nuts....
I'd die if I had to swim laps... But I love SCUBA diving
I can run pretty well, but I hate every minute (despise treadmills)
Put me on a bike (actual bike, not stationary) and I'll ride from morning to night
For cardio, the best bang for my buck is the C2 rower


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 11, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> I can run pretty well(despise treadmills)


Same here.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 11, 2016)

Huge pet peeve of mine when people persist in trying to "correct" your opinion. How self righteous!!!!!!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 11, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Huge pet peeve of mine when people persist in trying to "correct" your opinion. How self righteous!!!!!!



Oftentimes I just correct their grammar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 11, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Oftentimes I just correct their grammar
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 11, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Huge pet peeve of mine when people persist in trying to "correct" your opinion. How self righteous!!!!!!




So that everyone is happy, I will post this with "proper grammar". It is a huge pet peeve of mine when people feel compelled to "correct" my opinion. It is  also quite irritating when they feel the need to correct my grammar, since it is usually impeccable. 
Now I shall retreat from the world since I am in a particularly peckish mood and am at risk of biting heads off.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Aprz (Nov 11, 2016)

Got my flu shot today. I didn't ask, but does anyone know if Kaiser gives the trivalent or quadrivalent flu shot? I can't find the answer on the Internet.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 11, 2016)

Aprz said:


> Got my flu shot today. I didn't ask, but does anyone know if Kaiser gives the trivalent or quadrivalent flu shot? I can't find the answer on the Internet.



Only you would ask a question like that.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 11, 2016)

Aprz said:


> Got my flu shot today. I didn't ask, but does anyone know if Kaiser gives the trivalent or quadrivalent flu shot? I can't find the answer on the Internet.


They give yhe one filled with autism

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 11, 2016)

It's just a syringe filled with mercury from old broken thermometers.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 11, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> It's just a syringe filled with mercury from old broken thermometers.


Still healthier than earring gmo's!!!


----------



## Aprz (Nov 11, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> They give yhe one filled with autism
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


if u all redi have autism, r u sayf???/??@@@@@@@@


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 11, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I want an Amazon Echo. And all the gadgets that go with it.



Alexa is awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 11, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Alexa is awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife and her can't seem to get along.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 11, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Alexa is awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I ordered the Dot. And an outlet and Harmony remote.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 11, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> They give yhe one filled with autism
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Mine was apparently diluted, because I only ended up as an aspie.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2016)

48 hour shift ran 6 calls AND slept the whole night both nights. Why can't every shift be like that?


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 12, 2016)

If you're not watching The Crown, do it. It might be better than Westworld.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 12, 2016)

You know you're getting old when you walk by a bathroom and think, "well, I might as well pee while I'm here..."


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 12, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> You know you're getting old when you walk by a bathroom and think, "well, I might as well pee while I'm here...and then round up the kiddos and make them 'force pee' before and and ALL road trips"


.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 12, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> .



A cath for everyone!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 12, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> You know you're getting old when you walk by a bathroom and think, "well, I might as well pee while I'm here..."



A wise man once told me that the three rules of getting older are: 
1. Never skip a bathroom
2. Never trust a fart
3. Never waste a........ well, maybe that's not appropriate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2016)

Feet up, cold beer in hand, and college football on the TV. How days off should be spent.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 12, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Feet up, cold beer in hand, and college football on the TV. How days off should be spent.


Of course the game of the day doesn't start until 4:30 PST.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Of course the game of the day doesn't start until 4:30 PST.



My game was already on by the time I got home. OU vs Baylor.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 12, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> My game was already on by the time I got home. OU vs Baylor.


Currently watching Pitt trying to hold their own against Clemson. It's so much more fun at this level.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Currently watching Pitt trying to hold their own against Clemson. It's so much more fun at this level.



Haha same here. My Sooners won so I'm content with my day.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 12, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Haha same here. My Sooners won so I'm content with my day.


"Okie Bowl", huh? You'd fit right in up here.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 12, 2016)

@CALEMT helluva a game, eh???...


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2016)

Upset in the making.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 12, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Upset in the making.


#heBlewitt


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2016)

Damn good game.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 12, 2016)

But will there be back to back upsets?


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2016)

Whose playing tonight?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 12, 2016)

Huskies and the Trojans.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2016)

Now that'll be a good game.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 12, 2016)

Two of the more entertaining Pac 10 teams nonetheless.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 12, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Two of the more entertaining Pac 10 teams nonetheless.


I forget, Pac 12.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 12, 2016)

Apparently Hawaii has something in common with Texas...even high school games are televised here!


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 12, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Apparently Hawaii has something in common with Texas...even high school games are televised here!


Well I mean what other options do they have?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 12, 2016)

Surfing?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 12, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Apparently Hawaii has something in common with Texas...even high school games are televised here!



"Hi guys, I'm in Hawaii watching HS football games on TV"....

Bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> "Hi guys, I'm in Hawaii watching HS football games on TV"....
> 
> Bro.
> 
> ...



He's got a point Jim...


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh, if I really wanted to brag I'd share a pic of my current view... Besides with airfare, rental, long term parking at LAX, it's costing me a pretty penny to be able to brag haha Now I just need to pass this swim test on Tuesday to set up my excuse to come back for an interview !


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 12, 2016)

Was out there recently, myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 12, 2016)

I'll be the first to admit I'm peanut butter and jealous.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 12, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I'll be the first to admit I'm peanut butter and jealous.


I'll be the first to admit that that is the first time I have ever heard anyone say that and I am very concerned for your sanity..


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 12, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I'll be the first to admit that that is the first time I have ever heard anyone say that and I am very concerned for your sanity..







"The Interview".


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I'll be the first to admit that that is the first time I have ever heard anyone say that and I am very concerned for your sanity..



Wanna know what I'm going to be saying all day when I work with you on Wednesday?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 12, 2016)

In other news, @CALEMT, 2 for 2. Good day for CFB games, unless of course you're two of the top five BCS teams.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 12, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Was out there recently, myself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The neighborhood where the public pool is that we're doing our swim test in is GREEN...I'm not exactly from the desert areas of California, but still....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Makes me wanna find a tour or something of the interior of the island, so far I've stuck to the metro areas and the beach mostly


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I'm not exactly from the desert areas of California



You don't even know bro...


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 12, 2016)

@ViolynEMT Happy day of birth!


----------



## Flying (Nov 12, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> @ViolynEMT Happy day of birth!


happy bird day


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> @ViolynEMT Happy day of birth!



Happy one year closer to death.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 13, 2016)

Awwww shucks, guys. Sank you beddy much.
@CALEMT leave it to you to be so inspirational. lol


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 13, 2016)

2 engines, 1 ladder, 1 command car, 2 (3?) cops, one ALS ambulance, and one ALS fly car...shut down a quarter mile of road...all for a third party call of a gas leak turning out to be a LOLNAD. 

Citizens, you are welcome? (So glad I'm not the guy writing fire's budget...)


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 13, 2016)

Little Old Lady Needs A Date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 13, 2016)

Look out Losers, no adults died.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 13, 2016)

After watching videos of these most recent riots, i mean "protest", I think it is time to buy a plate carrier and stock up on ammo.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 13, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Citizens, you are welcome? (So glad I'm not the guy writing fire's budget...)



The budget is fine. Would it be better to respond with fewer resources and come up short?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 13, 2016)

Chase said:


> After watching videos of these most recent riots, i mean "protest", I think it is time to buy a plate carrier and stock up on ammo.


Support your local economy!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 13, 2016)

im a bit late to the party but @ViolynEMT happy birfday. 


Chase said:


> After watching videos of these most recent riots, i mean "protest", I think it is time to buy a plate carrier and stock up on ammo.


They started shooting where i am >.<... I think i might invest in an MRAP to be honest


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 13, 2016)

Working PRN can be kind of fun because you always work with a different partner and you get to meet everyone in the system. 

Working a code as a PRN medic with a partner you don't know can be a total sh!tshow. I didn't know him, he didn't know me. We didn't know we were walking into an arrest. And ... ya know. It went about how you'd expect. 

We all have our moments, don't we?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 13, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Working a code as a PRN medic with a partner you don't know can be a total sh!tshow. I didn't know him, he didn't know me. We didn't know we were walking into an arrest. And ... ya know. It went about how you'd expect.


it went that good huh?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 13, 2016)

My Echo Dot (Alexa) should be delivered today! I also ordered a Harmony Remote that works with it. Next, Hue light bulbs and all the other stuff that works with it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 13, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> it went that good huh?



 Was actually kind of funny. Afterwards we are both apologizing to each other for things that we both felt like we screwed up.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 13, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Was actually kind of funny. Afterwards we are both apologizing to each other for things that we both felt like we screwed up.


Anything you can share with the group?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 13, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Anything you can share with the group?



Nothing really much aside from the missed rhythm. Working with a partner you know and have trained with is so much easier. I was like, "hey man, sorry I was taking so long with that IV". He was like, "I'm sorry I was messing around with that king."  It was all good. Had a short epi fueled ROSC and then 40 minutes later it was all over except for the PCR.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 13, 2016)

The king yalls go to airway for arrests?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 13, 2016)

Yeah, we usually go right to an SGA in codes. Some of the old school guys still intubate them all, but it's easier to slip in a king and get right back to it.

And I actually started an IV on this one, which is something I rarely do. I'm used to drilling every code, but they asked us to look for IV access first.

Also, have two medics made it a little more confusing. The EMT from fire that was on scene knew me, but it was my partners call. He was looking at me for stuff and I was like, "ask him".


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 13, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Little Old Lady Needs A Date?



She got, I want to say, 18 strapping young suitors! 



gotshirtz001 said:


> The budget is fine. Would it be better to respond with fewer resources and come up short?



Yeah, you're right that it is good to have the resources and not need them - it's just funny after the fact


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 13, 2016)

Has anyone used those Medrills apps on their phones for online CE hours?


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 13, 2016)

really, really thinking of running against my local Republican congressman in the midterms...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 13, 2016)

Going to try to get my fingerprints done tomorrow for my Colorado paramedic license.  Going to apply to Denver General.  I'll miss being able to tube people but it is not an end all be all for me.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 13, 2016)

Good luck! Are you applying for Wake too?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 13, 2016)

Yup.  Need to finish that application tonight before I forget again.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 13, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Going to try to get my fingerprints done tomorrow for my Colorado paramedic license.  Going to apply to Denver General.  I'll miss being able to tube people but it is not an end all be all for me.


Pretty sure they still intubate plenty of people at DG.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 13, 2016)

If California and Arizona are the only two states that have "The Yardhouse", the rest of the nation is missing out.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 13, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Has anyone used those Medrills apps on their phones for online CE hours?



I didn't use it for credit, but I played through the CPR and the AED ones. They're fun, but I found the interface a tad irritating at times.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 13, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> If California and Arizona are the only two states that have "The Yardhouse", the rest of the nation is missing out.



Drinks and appetizers at the yardhouse during happy hour are the best.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 13, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> *Over 300 beers to choose from* at the yardhouse are the best.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 13, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> I didn't use it for credit, but I played through the CPR and the AED ones. They're fun, but I found the interface a tad irritating at times.


Yeah I've used them in the past just as self study...but I decided to pay the extra buck to get the CE hours (1.5 credit per I think it is?) and I've done two or three but have yet to receive any sort of certificate, just wondering if anyone else has tried them and run into the same issue or not


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 13, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Pretty sure they still intubate plenty of people at DG.


  But no RSI if I recall.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 13, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> If California and Arizona are the only two states that have "The Yardhouse", the rest of the nation is missing out.


We have one or two down here. I approve.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 13, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> We have one or two down here. I approve.


You all have one down at that fancy river walk of yours? If so, I'm pretty envious.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 13, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> You all have one down at that fancy river walk of yours? If so, I'm pretty envious.


Yessir. One downtown on the Riverwalk, and another in one of the ritzy areas.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 13, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Yessir. One downtown on the Riverwalk, and another in one of the ritzy areas.


Sa-weet! If I am ever in SA we may have to meet up. My personal favorite YH is in Long Beach. Anytime I can tie a few down, and have a good ambiance I am all about it.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 13, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Sa-weet! If I am ever in SA we may have to meet up. My personal favorite YH is in Long Beach. Anytime I can tie a few down, and have a good ambiance I am all about it.


Definitely! Just let me know whenever you're in Mexico, err, SA...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 13, 2016)

Gus' on me if anybody's ever in my area!!!! you guys made me hungry .


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 13, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> You all have one down at that fancy river walk of yours? If so, I'm pretty envious.



The river in Rancho Mirage has our yardhouse.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 13, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Definitely! Just let me know whenever you're in Mexico, err, SA...


I'm a Mexican-American from SoCal, so I can say this without reservation, the entire SW part of this country is still very much like Mexico.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 13, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> The river in Rancho Mirage has our yardhouse.


Heard that one is actually nice. I liked the one at Victoria Gardens as well.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 13, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Heard that one is actually nice. I liked the one at Victoria Gardens as well.



It is. Plus its right across from Ben & Jerry's ice cream.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 13, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> It is. Plus its right across from Ben & Jerry's ice cream.


Ah yes, nothing like over-indulging on some "Cherry Garcia" after one too many half yards.

@NysEms2117 you know you're more than welcomed to fly your East Coast a-s on over!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 13, 2016)

@VentMonkey I might actually have to be flying over soon in all honesty, My boss, myself, and a SPO are sorting some things out and California incarcerates the most people, so they're parole system by default has to be massive, trying to see how to improve ours..


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 13, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> @VentMonkey I might actually have to be flying over soon in all honesty, My boss, myself, and a SPO are sorting some things out and California incarcerates the most people, so they're parole system by default has to be massive, trying to see how to improve ours..


By "ConAir-ing" ours to NY.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 13, 2016)

oh, i was debating not responding to this... but yes, lol. Looks like we'd be heading into either orange county or ventura county. Haven't the slightest where they are or whats in them, but i may be there nonetheless lol

on a completely different note.  You folks in cali had a sheriffs deputy executed recently too sadly .


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 13, 2016)

Both counties equal traffic. Sadly we've had to many cops and deputies killed here recently.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 13, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Both counties equal traffic


Is there a massive prison in either one of them? or a big group of state buildings? because sadly those are were id spend my days lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 13, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> oh, i was debating not responding to this... but yes, lol. Looks like we'd be heading into either orange county or ventura county. Haven't the slightest where they are or whats in them...


They're two of the nicer Southern California counties. Orange County is the home of this little place called Disneyland. Anyhow, you know how to get a hold of me if need be.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 13, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Anyhow, you know how to get a hold of me if need be.


carrier pigeon right?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 13, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> carrier pigeon right?


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 13, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Is there a massive prison in either one of them? or a big group of state buildings? because sadly those are were id spend my days lol



Don't really know. I'm not in OC or Ventura Co. much. Riverside Co. on the other hand has Ironwood State Prison and Chuckwalla Valley State Prison.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 13, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Don't really know. I'm not in OC or Ventura Co. much. Riverside Co. on the other hand has Ironwood State Prison and Chuckwalla Valley State Prison.


Funny, they seem to "bury" a lot of prisons in the Central Valley as well.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 13, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Don't really know. I'm not in OC or Ventura Co. much. Riverside Co. on the other hand has Ironwood State Prison and Chuckwalla Valley State Prison.


i wanna say kern state, because its a IV MAX sec. If kern is close to orange or ventura.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 13, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Funny, they seem to "bury" a lot of prisons in the Central Valley as well.



Pleasant Valley. Which is anything but...


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 13, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> i wanna say kern state, because its a IV MAX sec. If kern is close to orange or ventura.


I'm in Kern County.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 14, 2016)

Chino is terrible.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 14, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> But no RSI if I recall.


That is correct.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 14, 2016)

Tigger said:


> That is correct.





FireWA1 said:


> But no RSI if I recall.


With relativity short ETA's it hardly seems prudent.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 14, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> With relativity short ETA's it hardly seems prudent.


Yes, though Denver is fairly large geographically. We have RSI in Colorado Springs (2nd biggest city) but there are only four(ish) hospitals so transport times are longer and the AMR crews cover most of El Paso County, which is enourmous.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 14, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Yes, though Denver is fairly large geographically. We have RSI in Colorado Springs (2nd biggest city) but there are only four(ish) hospitals so transport times are longer and the AMR crews cover most of El Paso County, which is enourmous.


Are these counties geographical layouts such that HEMS are activated in the outskirts of each county respectively?

And if so, is this when, or why an RSI would take place (aside from perhaps patients in Colorado Springs/ El Paso being RSI-d before the HEMS agency arrived)?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 14, 2016)

Well Wake county's application done.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 14, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> If California and Arizona are the only two states that have "The Yardhouse", the rest of the nation is missing out.



Washington and Texas have them too. 

One of my favorites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 14, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Realzied my NRP is coming up on expiring.  So what did I just do?  Spent 400 bucks on distance CME for a 48 hour refersher course.  Would have taken the test and saved a few hundred dollars but I also need the con end hours for my state recert.  Bleh...


A bit of a bump....but is Distance CME all online? Like you sign up and can immediately access it on my laptop right? Because I'm starting to sign up for it and it's asking me for a shipping address, and I just wanna make sure I'm not buying some CD-ROM type deal lol


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 14, 2016)

So it is all online.  The 48 hour refresher is done by loging into the site and looking at when they do different lectures throughout the day.  It is all live webcast so it counts as in person education.  The address is probably for billing information.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 14, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> So it is all online.  The 48 hour refresher is done by loging into the site and looking at when they do different lectures throughout the day.  It is all live webcast so it counts as in person education.  The address is probably for billing information.


Thats awesome. How much was it again?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 14, 2016)

They also offer up a fairly reasonably priced CCP course now, too. I'm think about giving that one a gander as well next FP-C CME go round.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 14, 2016)

Cool, I just signed up for the "Anytime CEU" package so I can knock out the last few hours needed for my EMT recert (already have my skills done)


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 14, 2016)

I think the 48 hour was 400.(399 technically). Really not that bad of a price.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 14, 2016)

Less than ten an hour. Thats not bad at all. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 14, 2016)

If you're not in an NCCP state or don't plan to use NCCP, can you use the NCCP classes to meet elective CME requirements (for Registry)?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 14, 2016)

forgive my lack of knowledge but what is the schooling level of a "MA"?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 14, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> forgive my lack of knowledge but what is the schooling level of a "MA"?


http://www.aama-ntl.org/medical-assisting


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 14, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> http://www.aama-ntl.org/medical-assisting


so they're the folks that come in before a PCP visit?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 14, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> so they're the folks that come in before a PCP visit?


Typically, yes.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 15, 2016)

After quite a bit of time and a lot of frustration, I finally got my Amazon Echo Dot (Alexa) and Logitech Harmony TV remote up and running and working together. I added a TP-Link outlet and plugged a lamp into it. Now I can just tell Alexa to turn on/off the TV, DVD, Netflix, lamp and then turn on Spotify and tell me a joke. This is sooooooo much fun!!!!!! Best birthday present ever! I don't need jewelry. Just electronic gadgets!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 15, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> If California and Arizona are the only two states that have "The Yardhouse", the rest of the nation is missing out.



Isn't that an awesome place?????? Nothing like it as far as I know.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 15, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I'm in Kern County.



Do you work with CodeBru1984?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 15, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Do you work with CodeBru1984?


I cannot confirm not deny...


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 15, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Isn't that an awesome place?????? Nothing like it as far as I know.


Very. My wife and I like because it's so damn loud we can easily tune out our girls, enjoy drinks, good food, and solid service.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 15, 2016)

Well ****. My water pump just took a ****. And my pathfinder was on its way to death anyways

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 15, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Well ****. My water pump just took a ****. And my pathfinder was on its way to death anyways
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That sucks, but perhaps an omen, brother. I hear Tacomas are pretty bad ***.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 15, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Do you work with CodeBru1984?





VentMonkey said:


> I cannot confirm not deny...


@ViolynEMT, yes we work at the same out fit, as do a handful of others on here. All of whom have had the (dis)pleasure of being my tech.

In a bit of an ironic twist, some of the SoCal folks who shall remain nameless---(coughs) @CALEMT (coughs)---have used the term "Kern County Cult" to describe us, but in all reality we're but a bunch of ex-SoCal refugees ourselves.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 15, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> That sucks, but perhaps an omen, brother. I hear Tacomas are pretty bad ***.


They are very badass. Just very outside my price range. Probably looking at a budget of $1500 to replace it for now. My credit sucks and I'm trying to rebuild it, so a financed car is out of the question at the moment.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 15, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> They are very badass. Just very outside my price range. Probably looking at a budget of $1500 to replace it for now. My credit sucks and I'm trying to rebuild it, so a financed car is out of the question at the moment.


Ever look into federal surplus cars? Some pretty good steals out there.. or municipal auctions(asset forfeiture cars)


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 15, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Ever look into federal surplus cars? Some pretty good steals out there.. or municipal auctions(asset forfeiture cars)


I've been trying to find out info locally, but no one seems to know about them

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 15, 2016)

I passed my Honolulu FD Swim/Dive test!!!!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 15, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I've been trying to find out info locally, but no one seems to know about them
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Are you SoCal? There's auctions every few days, as far as I know. I got my first 2 cars from federal auctions.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 15, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I passed my Honolulu FD Swim/Dive test!!!!


Congratulations Jim! Well earned!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 15, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Are you SoCal? There's auctions every few days, as far as I know. I got my first 2 cars from federal auctions.


Nope, Galveston county, Texas


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 15, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Nope, Galveston county, Texas


I'll see if I can dig something up for ya.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 15, 2016)

@TransportJockey take a peek at these. The us marshals link has some good outside resources(where they send them to get sold) 

https://autoauctions.gsa.gov/GSAAutoAuctions/VehicleListing

https://www.usmarshals.gov/assets/sales.htm

http://gsaauctions.gov/gsaauctions/aucitsrh/


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 15, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I passed my Honolulu FD Swim/Dive test!!!!


What's next?


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 15, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> What's next?


Should be the interview. Well, actually the "Hurry up and Wait" game for them to schedule interviews! Could be up to 6 months or more, could be next month also lol, just have to wait and see  Though they did say that interviews will be scheduled based on department funding and your rank on the written test (apparently the PAT is simply Pass/Fail not a ranked event)


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 15, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Should be the interview. Well, actually the "Hurry up and Wait" game for them to schedule interviews! Could be up to 6 months or more, could be next month also lol, just have to wait and see  Though they did say that interviews will be scheduled based on department funding and your rank on the written test (apparently the PAT is simply Pass/Fail not a ranked event)


Right on. Strong work, brother! Just curious, are they an ALL BLS department? I know Hawaii EMS is a different animal, but that is about all I know.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 15, 2016)

From what I can gather yes, HFD is a BLS department, somewhat similar to what you'd be familiar with up in Bakersfield and Kern Co I believe? BLS First response FD, the ambulances come from a City and County Third Service agency (with backup provided by AMR I believe, I know I saw a couple of their rigs on the island including one running code with their somewhat distinctive van style rear light setup lol)


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 15, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> From what I can gather yes, HFD is a BLS department, somewhat similar to what you'd be familiar with up in Bakersfield and Kern Co I believe? BLS First response FD, the ambulances come from a City and County Third Service agency (with backup provided by AMR I believe, I know I saw a couple of their rigs on the island including one running code with their somewhat distinctive van style rear light setup lol)


Mahalo, yeah I actually met an HFD FF while on vacation with the family at Disneyland. He didn't much elaborate about provider level, but this was my assumption as well, but did say where he was stationed at they mainly got AMR as their EMS provider (perhaps island/ county dependent?). I

t definitely seems like an awesome place to live, and work. I will say, I can't remember who, but I want to say a former Hawaii EMS person had posted on here a very insightful post about EMS, and life there in general. They'd made a very good point about how it is a completely different lifestyle, culture, and way of living. I doubt you'd struggle if you did get hired though, Jim.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 15, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> That sucks, but perhaps an omen, brother. I hear Tacomas are pretty bad ***.


I may be getting one in the very near future


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 15, 2016)

Yeah all the times I've been out here (well this is my third ever trip, first was for the written test last year, very first was years and years ago back after my first deployment me and my parents and sister took vacation out here on R&R) I always see the County EMS units running around code....always weirds me out when I have to pull over on the freeway for them, because at least in LA we're strongly discouraged from running code on the freeway (one time I was responding to a call out of district and hopped on the freeway and kept my lights on to cut around a spot of traffic using the shoulder, and dispatch hit us up on the rig's Nextel asking us to confirm if we were lights and sirens on the freeway!)

I think this was the first trip I saw AMR running around out here....I looked it up, apparently the City and County of Honolulu EMS only has 20 ambulances (compared to 43 Engine companies) so it doesn't at all surprise me that AMR prob gets regular backup requests


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 15, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> I may be getting one in the very near future


I have the 2010 model but do like the "beefiness" of the newer grills.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 15, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> have used the term "Kern County Cult" to describe us



Use it cause its true


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2016)

Went 4 wheel driving and shooting with Mr. CALEMT and another work friend today. Trucks, guns, and BBQ. Perfect day


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 15, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Went 4 wheel driving and shooting with Mr. CALEMT and another work friend today. Trucks, guns, and BBQ. Perfect day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt get to play with guns today . or BBQ. I want your day!!!
Edit: got some nice guns there too . EOTech, little benelli action it appears. good show sir!


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 15, 2016)

Twas a good day. That benelli is a supernova by the way.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 15, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Twas a good day. That benelli is a supernova by the way.


My gun disease got to me I feel as if I can name a majority of guns on sight now sadly lol. My obsession has been found.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 15, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> My gun disease got to me I feel as if I can name a majority of guns on sight now sadly lol. My obsession has been found.



That or you saw the Benelli stamp on the side of the gun  but we'll go with the first one.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 15, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> That or you saw the Benelli stamp on the side of the gun  but we'll go with the first one.


Well it wasn't a tactical or a field or a rifled slug.... BUT  I digress  still beautiful to see !


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 16, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> That or you saw the Benelli stamp on the side of the gun  but we'll go with the first one.


Or if you know your shotguns, the stock and trigger guard are a dead give away. 

I didn't know the People's Republic of California allowed those high power, super military grade, collapsing stock, SEAL sniper gripped, laser beam sighted, civilian slaughtering, automatic weapons of war in the hands of the common folk. I approve, that's a sweet looking rifle you got there.


----------



## Flying (Nov 16, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I didn't know the People's Republic of California allowed those high power, super military grade, collapsing stock, SEAL sniper gripped, laser beam sighted, civilian slaughtering, automatic weapons of war in the hands of the common folk. I approve, that's a sweet looking rifle you got there.


If you own something that's black with a picatinny, you're a satanist, no exceptions.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 16, 2016)

Aw sheet....


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 16, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Aw sheet....



As they say on r/ems


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 16, 2016)

Today's thought:


Summit said:


> During practicals, if the AED says "DO NOT TOUCH PATIENT," don't touch the patient.



But wait...doesn't the NREMT want me to do critical thinking and, you know, evidence-based practice?


Sadly, there is never going to be an answer choice where you can cite a study and talk about cost/benefit...


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 16, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Or if you know your shotguns, the stock and trigger guard are a dead give away.
> 
> I didn't know the People's Republic of California allowed those high power, super military grade, collapsing stock, SEAL sniper gripped, laser beam sighted, civilian slaughtering, automatic weapons of war in the hands of the common folk. I approve, that's a sweet looking rifle you got there.



Wish I could say the AR is mine. But sadly no, I didn't build it that quick.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 16, 2016)

This works.  New wheels

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 16, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I have the 2010 model but do like the "beefiness" of the newer grills.


Yes sir, ordered one this evening. Now to wait about 3 months


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 16, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Yes sir, ordered one this evening. Now to wait about 3 months


Custom ordered? My bud did that with his, he couldn't be happier he did though.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 16, 2016)

I ordered my last car through fleet and got a smoking deal. The wait kills. I HAD to have an odd color. lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 16, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I ordered my last car through fleet and got a smoking deal. The wait kills. I HAD to have an odd color. lol


I initially had two colors in mind for my truck, so when I finally went to the dealer they told me both were back ordered. 

They offered me a test drive in one that had 4? miles before the test drive; I was hooked and booked. It did take me a bit to get over the fact that my wife and I had the same color vehicles though.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 17, 2016)

Welp...  Denver Health application submitted.  Anyone have an idea how many they want to hire and when?


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 17, 2016)

So the department I want to work for in a few months when I move back to Virginia put out some online ad for on the spot interviews the day I go home (4 days) and my flight lands less than an hour before it ends. Too bad, it's tempting to go pay them a visit right then and there.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 17, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Welp...  Denver Health application submitted.  Anyone have an idea how many they want to hire and when?


I think @Ensihoitaja, and/ or @captaindepth are your best bets.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 17, 2016)

Wellp, just landed back in LA, now time to navigate LAX, find my bag and my truck and drive 45min home...

Usually I'm happy to get back home after a trip somewhere, not so much after this one, I wonder why hmmm....lol


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Nov 17, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Welp...  Denver Health application submitted.  Anyone have an idea how many they want to hire and when?



A January academy is what I heard last, so probably interviews in December. Last I heard we were looking to hire 15ish.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 17, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Custom ordered? My bud did that with his, he couldn't be happier he did though.


Yeah, wanted a red off-road in a stick. Apparently it's nearly impossible to get your hands on a m/t without ordering. Any they get on the lot get sold in hours.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 17, 2016)

Anyone playing Skyrim remastered?


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 17, 2016)

Bigbadwolf25 said:


> i was always taught that aspirin does not thin the blood but just makes it "slippery"



Everything wrong with the EMT curriculum is right here.



ExpatMedic0 said:


> Anyone playing Skyrim remastered?



Thinking about it -- I hear it's gorgeous! I'm a Fallout fan, but haven't played Skyrim yet.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 17, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Everything wrong with the EMT curriculum is right here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about it -- I hear it's gorgeous! I'm a Fallout fan, but haven't played Skyrim yet.


It decreases platelet aggregation, so in layman's terms, it's not far off. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 17, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> It decreases platelet aggregation, so in layman's terms, it's not far off.



I just would like layman's terms to be...below us for most purposes. (Though that's a bit much to expect, I know, for ≤ 200 hours of class time.)


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 17, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> I just would like layman's terms to be...below us for most purposes. (Though that's a bit much to expect, I know, for ≤ 200 hours of class time.)


At the basic level, laykans terms with some actual medical terms are about what i expect

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 17, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Yeah, wanted a red off-road in a stick. Apparently it's nearly impossible to get your hands on a m/t without ordering. Any they get on the lot get sold in hours.



The 6-speed manual is badass; had it in my 2007. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 17, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Everything wrong with the EMT curriculum is right here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about it -- I hear it's gorgeous! I'm a Fallout fan, but haven't played Skyrim yet.


If your a fallout fan you'll probably love it. Same game but different theme. Fallout 4 was a bit of a letdown though


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 17, 2016)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Fallout 4 was a bit of a letdown though



Cheapest entertainment ever though -- $60, but I've played 400 hours and am only halfway through. Cheap, cheap, cheap!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 17, 2016)

Ensihoitaja said:


> A January academy is what I heard last, so probably interviews in December. Last I heard we were looking to hire 15ish.


Good to know.   Sadly I realized while doing some digging this morning that I messed up.  From the job posting it made it seem like NRP is all you needed to apply.  Nope.. :/  Granted I am sending off my fingerprints today but I have a feeling I will miss this chance to test since I doubt I will have my cert back in time to reapply before interviews.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 17, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Good to know.   Sadly I realized while doing some digging this morning that I messed up.  From the job posting it made it seem like NRP is all you needed to apply.  Nope.. :/  Granted I am sending off my fingerprints today but I have a feeling I will miss this chance to test since I doubt I will have my cert back in time to reapply before interviews.


You should be able to pay a little more to get your provisional cert until your cbi/fbi check comes back clean

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Nov 17, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Good to know.   Sadly I realized while doing some digging this morning that I messed up.  From the job posting it made it seem like NRP is all you needed to apply.  Nope.. :/  Granted I am sending off my fingerprints today but I have a feeling I will miss this chance to test since I doubt I will have my cert back in time to reapply before interviews.



Like *TransportJockey* said, you should be able to do the provisional cert. Here's a link with more info: https://www.colorado.gov/pacific/si...-Check-used-for-Provisional-Certification.pdf


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 17, 2016)

Cool I will do that tomorrow.  Yeah monies!!!  That I don't have...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 17, 2016)

Ensihoitaja said:


> Like *TransportJockey* said, you should be able to do the provisional cert. Here's a link with more info: https://www.colorado.gov/pacific/si...-Check-used-for-Provisional-Certification.pdf


is that a full list? or just the most popular ?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 17, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Yeah, wanted a red off-road in a stick. Apparently it's nearly impossible to get your hands on a m/t without ordering. Any they get on the lot get sold in hours.



My last Toyota (I've owned several) was a 2012 Tacoma with a 6-speed. It was a great truck but I needed something bigger, so I sold it after I bought my 2002 Excursion. Now I'm thinking about ordering a new F-350 or Ram 3500. Never ordered a new vehicle before.

I really don't like the styling of the new Tacomas that much.


----------



## captaindepth (Nov 17, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Welp...  Denver Health application submitted.  Anyone have an idea how many they want to hire and when?



We have been having a new hire academy every month or every other month for the past year. I think the goal was to hire something like 40+ paramedics in the year 2016. I am pretty sure we have one more academy this year and then probably another one in January or March of 2017. Not sure about actual numbers of new hires they are looking for as of now. Either way they want applicants and people are getting hired regularly. 

P.S. @VentMonkey - Thanks for the mention.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 17, 2016)

captaindepth said:


> We have been having a new hire academy every month or every other month for the past year. I think the goal was to hire something like 40+ paramedics in the year 2016. I am pretty sure we have one more academy this year and then probably another one in January or March of 2017. Not sure about actual numbers of new hires they are looking for as of now. Either way they want applicants and people are getting hired regularly.
> 
> P.S. @VentMonkey - Thanks for the mention.


I know of two of your new hires who are going back to abq. I wish i could move right now and work for yall. I still havw my ccemtp for co

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## captaindepth (Nov 17, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I know of two of your new hires who are going back to abq. I wish i could move right now and work for yall. I still havw my ccemtp for co



Well there are going to be at least two more openings I guess.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 17, 2016)

Remi said:


> My last Toyota (I've owned several) was a 2012 Tacoma with a 6-speed. It was a great truck but I needed something bigger, so I sold it after I bought my 2002 Excursion. Now I'm thinking about ordering a new F-350 or Ram 3500. Never ordered a new vehicle before.


They really are, I have the same concerns with my growing family, I just don't think I am ready to part ways with mine yet, hence my constant pestering on my behalf to get my wife to get an SUV.


TransportJockey said:


> I still havw my ccemtp for co



@TransportJockey what does the CO CCEMTP entail? Is it merely an expanded scope? What are the training requirements for that states CCP endorsement?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 17, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> They really are, I have the same concerns with my growing family, I just don't think I am ready to part ways with mine yet, hence my constant pestering on my behalf to get my wife to get an SUV.
> 
> 
> @TransportJockey what does the CO CCEMTP entail? Is it merely an expanded scope? What are the training requirements for that states CCP endorsement?


Tbe only requirements are having ccpc or fpc at time of application.  Im not sure what all benefits or special skills it has, as i think is service dependent

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (Nov 17, 2016)

It finally snowed. I'm working an extra shift on a county ambulance on the plains. The fire folks took pity on us and gave us bunker gear and I don't want to give it bacj.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 18, 2016)

Tigger said:


> It finally snowed. I'm working an extra shift on a county ambulance on the plains. The fire folks took pity on us and gave us bunker gear and I don't want to give it bacj.



I like our extrication coats for warmth...but, boy, are they ugly!


----------



## cruiseforever (Nov 18, 2016)

Tigger said:


> It finally snowed. I'm working an extra shift on a county ambulance on the plains. The fire folks took pity on us and gave us bunker gear and I don't want to give it bacj.



We too are getting our first snow.  It just happens to be a blizzard.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 18, 2016)

I hate you guys. This 75 degree weather and hanging out on the beach is getting really old 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 18, 2016)

Bah. I gave one of my patients 400 mcg IV Fentanyl yesterday and never achieved reasonable relief of his pain from an open tibial fracture. We had it splinted pretty well, but the poor guy was so opioid tolerant he just laughed at all the IV Fentanyl I carry. The worst part is the transport took about 50 minutes and my Ketamine just sat unused in the drug box since I couldn't get orders to administer any.


----------



## cruiseforever (Nov 18, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I hate you guys. This 75 degree weather and hanging out on the beach is getting really old
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



There are services hiring up here.  Come and enjoy having a real change in the weather with the four seasons.


----------



## cruiseforever (Nov 18, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> Bah. I gave one of my patients 400 mcg IV Fentanyl yesterday and never achieved reasonable relief of his pain from an open tibial fracture. We had it splinted pretty well, but the poor guy was so opioid tolerant he just laughed at all the IV Fentanyl I carry. The worst part is the transport took about 50 minutes and my Ketamine just sat unused in the drug box since I couldn't get orders to administer any.



That is sad.  Would they let you try a bit of Versed?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 18, 2016)

cruiseforever said:


> There are services hiring up here.  Come and enjoy having a real change in the weather with the four seasons.


Lol i do miss mountains and four seasons.. but that's a little far north for my taste. Denver or ada county are more my style... or back to abq lol. If i leave here anyway 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 18, 2016)

74 year old female who had a syncopal eipsode. Get on scene and her only complaint is right ankle pain. Run a 12-lead... only 1 mile away from the hospital so nothing I am able to do.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 18, 2016)

Yet another reason to subscribe to Prehospital Emergency Care: "[V]entilating an adult patient is possible with a smaller, pediatric-sized BVM. The tidal volumes recorded with the pediatric BVM were more consistent with lung-protective ventilation volumes."


----------



## Chris07 (Nov 18, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> 74 year old female who had a syncopal eipsode. Get on scene and her only complaint is right ankle pain. Run a 12-lead... only 1 mile away from the hospital so nothing I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So for those of those basics like myself who thirst for knowledge......interpretation? My Thought is a STEMI with a massive elevation, but I'm guessing. Also almost looks like a paced rhythm but I see no pacer spikes.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 18, 2016)

Chris07 said:


> So for those of those basics like myself who thirst for knowledge......interpretation? My Thought is a STEMI with a massive elevation, but I'm guessing. Also almost looks like a paced rhythm but I see no pacer spikes.


Stable Ventricular Tachycardia with pulses.


----------



## Chris07 (Nov 18, 2016)

VTach? Really? That crossed my mind, but I dismissed it since I though the HR would be higher in a VTach. Also, when I think of VTach I think of it to be narrower and not as wide. Good to know thanks.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 18, 2016)

Chris07 said:


> VTach? Really? That crossed my mind, but I dismissed it since I though the HR would be higher in a VTach. Also, when I think of VTach I think of it to be narrower and not as wide. Good to know thanks.


V-tach can range greatly in the rate. Patient has gone into V-tach twice before. As the hospital was about to hang the drip the patient went into a junctional Brady in the 30 range.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 18, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Stable Ventricular Tachycardia with pulses.



I'd argue accelerated idioventricular rhythm with a rate of 114. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 18, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'd argue accelerated idioventricular rhythm with a rate of 114.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smartass

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 18, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Smartass
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Well he's not wrong..


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 18, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> 74 year old female who had a syncopal eipsode. Get on scene and her only complaint is right ankle pain. Run a 12-lead... only 1 mile away from the hospital so nothing I am able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With this rate, I'd simply go with a WCT, though there is positive concordance, so yes ventricular in nature I would guess as well.

I get the on scene complaint being R. Ankle pain, but if the initial c/c was syncope can I ask why the 12 lead wasn't performed sooner?

That being said, aside from a full set of V/S the patient hardly seems symptomatic, so probably the standard ALS treatments, unless of course the patient became symptomatic...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 18, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> With this rate, I'd simply go with a WCT, though there is positive concordance, so yes ventricular in nature I would guess as well.
> 
> I get the on scene complaint being R. Ankle pain, but if the initial c/c was syncope can I ask why the 12 lead wasn't performed sooner?
> 
> That being said, aside from a full set of V/S the patient hardly seems symptomatic, so probably the standard ALS treatments, unless of course the patient became symptomatic...


Sorry, I wasn't clear on my post. The scene was only 1 mile away from the hospital. 12-lead was preformed immediately after I found out it was a syncopal.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 18, 2016)

Patients with a history of VT on antiarrhythmics, especially Sotalol and Tikosyn, commonly present in a slow VT in the 100-120s. It always happens to be just below their AICD VT/VF range. Most tolerate it for a while but they can crash pretty quick.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 18, 2016)

Chase said:


> Patients with a history of VT on antiarrhythmics, especially Sotalol and Tikosyn, commonly present in a slow VT in the 100-120s. It always happens to be just below their AICD VT/VF range. Most tolerate it for a while but they can crash pretty quick.


Good info, thanks!


----------



## Tigger (Nov 18, 2016)

cruiseforever said:


> We too are getting our first snow.  It just happens to be a blizzard.


I'm not sure we could call it a blizzard last night it was blowing over 40 and iced the roads.


TransportJockey said:


> Tbe only requirements are having ccpc or fpc at time of application.  Im not sure what all benefits or special skills it has, as i think is service dependent


It is somewhat service dependent, but among other things it removes RSI as a waivered procedure.



EpiEMS said:


> I like our extrication coats for warmth...but, boy, are they ugly!


Pants+the nice Blauer jacket they give us=calendar ready (maybe not really).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 18, 2016)

Chase said:


> Patients with a history of VT on antiarrhythmics, especially Sotalol and Tikosyn, commonly present in a slow VT in the 100-120s. It always happens to be just below their AICD VT/VF range. Most tolerate it for a while but they can crash pretty quick.


Patient was on an antiarrhythmic (for A-fib). I only remember the name started with an F. The ED pharmacist said it is a very old school one that usually only older doctors prescribe.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 18, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Pants+the nice Blauer jacket they give us=calendar ready (maybe not really).



I don't know if anything EMS is ever calendar ready...

I think it might be the lack of hoses?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 18, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Patient was on an antiarrhythmic (for A-fib). I only remember the name started with an F. The ED pharmacist said it is a very old school one that usually only older doctors prescribe.


Tambocor (Flecainide)?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 18, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Tambocor (Flecainide)?


That sounds about right.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 18, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> The ED pharmacist said it is a very old school one that usually only older doctors prescribe.



Reminds me of this meta analysis from 2005 (there's a free PDF - yay!), they found that: 





> Of 62 published studies that measured physician knowledge or quality of care and described time since medical school graduation or age, more than half suggested that physician performance declined over time for all outcomes measured. Only 1 study showed improved performance for all outcomes measured.



Hooray...


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 18, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I hate you guys. This 75 degree weather and hanging out on the beach is getting really old
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I go from beautiful Hawaii, I think the lowest temp was like 65 or something, now I show up to drill weekend here in San Diego . ...now SD very certainly has its charms, but this morning temps were in the 40s while we were doing PT!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 18, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> but this morning temps were in the 40s while we were doing PT!


Thats NY day highs right there . i think this morning was 21, but i thought cali was 70 with a slight breeze year round all day.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 18, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> ...now SD very certainly has its charms, but this morning temps were in the 40s while we were doing PT!


I used to think 40's was cold, too...til I moved up here.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 18, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Good info, thanks!



I can't find the full article.
http://www.bmj.com/content/337/bmj.39489.687894.DE

Flecainide is another common one


----------



## Old Tracker (Nov 18, 2016)

cancelled


----------



## Old Tracker (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## CALEMT (Nov 18, 2016)

Yeah if Daniel Defense could hurry up and make their lower parts kit, that'd be great.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 18, 2016)

Merry Christmas to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 18, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Merry Christmas to me!



That belongs in the Gun Porn thread sir!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 18, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Merry Christmas to me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yay!!!!!!! Bru finally got his gun!!!!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 18, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> That belongs in the Gun Porn thread sir!



And where exactly is this thread located? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 18, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> And where exactly is this thread located?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Theres a search bar for a reason...  

I'll let it slide, but just this once... http://emtlife.com/threads/gun-porn.39443/


----------



## Tigger (Nov 19, 2016)

Went to the Warren Miller movie last night...it's November 19th and I still haven't been skiing askfl;fjdslk;fhsdfhsdalk!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 19, 2016)

100J for the win ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 19, 2016)

I'll have to post some pics of my newest impulse buy. Remington 700 AAC-SD in 300blk.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 19, 2016)

Chase said:


> I'll have to post some pics of my newest impulse buy. Remington 700 AAC-SD in 300blk.


is that the new tactical chassis thing? i only have the old school r700 308 win. wanted to try the marlin express but too much money to shoot.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 19, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> is that the new tactical chassis thing? i only have the old school r700 308 win. wanted to try the marlin express but too much money to shoot.



Nope. Basically just a SPS tactical with a 16.5in threaded barrel.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 19, 2016)

ahh. i was about to say the new tactical r700, seems to have gone up x3 in price for no apparent reason.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 19, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> is that the new tactical chassis thing? i only have the old school r700 308 win. wanted to try the marlin express but too much money to shoot.



There's a old r700 bdl 30-06 sitting in my dads closet.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 19, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> There's a old r700 bdl 30-06 sitting in my dads closet.


my r700 is beat to absolute hell, stay tuned for the ACR picture


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 19, 2016)

Hot damn my Sooners are kicking ***.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 19, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Hot damn my Sooners are kicking ***.


baker may win the heisman ... although i think that peppers kid from Michigan is going to get it. Let's go Clemson !!!


----------



## Seirende (Nov 19, 2016)

Planning on taking most of January off to road trip through the South and then maybe hopefully find a more temperate area to move to at the end of this school year. Winter sucks.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

Seirende said:


> Planning on taking most of January off to road trip through the South and then maybe hopefully find a more temperate area to move to at the end of this school year. Winter sucks.



Come through Phoenix!


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

So I'm on that stretch of 395 where if I crash the Kern Co. cult will have to save me.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 20, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> So I'm on that stretch of 395 where if I crash the Kern Co. cult will have to save me.


Depends on where, might have Liberty, and/ or Mercy Air 14.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Depends on where, might have Liberty, and/ or Mercy Air 14.



Doesn't matter now cause I ain't Inyo county anymore... haha see what I did there?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 20, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Doesn't matter now cause I ain't Inyo county anymore... haha see what I did there?


Well, San Ber-due yourself a favor, and holler if you need us anyways (hope not though)...


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

After all of the different mountain ranges that I've been to, I have to admit. I still get mesmerized when I hit that corner on 395 coming into Lone Pine and I see the Sierra-Nevada mountains and Mount Whitney off to the left.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 20, 2016)

Seirende said:


> Planning on taking most of January off to road trip through the South and then maybe hopefully find a more temperate area to move to at the end of this school year. Winter sucks.



Aren't you in CA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

Chase said:


> I'll have to post some pics of my newest impulse buy. Remington 700 AAC-SD in 300blk.


300BLK is a sweeeet round.


----------



## Flying (Nov 20, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Aren't you in CA?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WI if I remember right.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 20, 2016)

Flying said:


> WI if I remember right.



Well then yeah....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seirende (Nov 20, 2016)

Born and raised a WI girl.  I might swing by CA, though.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 20, 2016)

Seirende said:


> Born and raised a WI girl.  I might swing by CA, though.



Eh, it's just CA... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 20, 2016)

3 calls on my work "Nono" phone on Sunday.... Answered the last call with "somebody better be dying or they're gonna be". Rough month


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 20, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Eh, it's just CA...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kern County is not a fair representation of the state...
@Seirende, stick to Northern CA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 20, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Kern County is not a fair representation of the state...
> @Seirende, stick to Northern CA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've lived in Northern, Central, Coastal, and Southern CA since 2002. 

Again I repeat... it's just Cali. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Eh, it's just CA...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk









Yeah... just California...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 20, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3213
> 
> 
> Yeah... just California...



I never said it wasn't a pretty state to live in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 20, 2016)

@CALEMT, how far past Lone Pine did you get?


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I never said it wasn't a pretty state to live in. I just don't get why everyone who doesn't live here gets so hyped up about coming to visit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would imagine its because not many states offer the ability to ride sand dunes, snowboard/ski, and surf all in the same day.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> @CALEMT, how far past Lone Pine did you get?



Independence is where I'm staying.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I would imagine its because not many states offer the ability to ride sand dunes, snowboard/ski, and surf all in the same day.



Except maybe Az if you don't mind fake waves for the surfing part.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 20, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Independence is where I'm staying.


Is that somewhere in between LP and Bishop?


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Is that somewhere in between LP and Bishop?



Pretty much yeah lol.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 20, 2016)

Those are some crazy small rural towns. The last time I was up there we met up with a Symons Ambulance at the Bishop Airport.

They roll two ambulances to every call since fire is all volunteers out that way unless they're needed for MVC's and such I guess.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

My hands down favorite small rural town in CA is Bridgeport.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> My hands down favorite small rural town in CA is Bridgeport.




Does Pleasanton fall into that category?


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Does Pleasanton fall into that category?



Its all relative I guess. I'm more of an outdoorsman and Bridgeport sits in a meadow smack dab in the middle of the Sierra-Nevada.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Its all relative I guess. I'm more of an outdoorsman and Bridgeport sits in a meadow smack dab in the middle of the Sierra-Nevada.



I had family in Pleasanton. Bridgeport sounds really nice.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

The turkey is in the fridge defrosting and on Wednesday, I'm going to do some major baking. Gonna smell really good in this house!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 20, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> My hands down favorite small rural town in CA is Bridgeport.



Bridgeport is beautiful. Sierraville is up there too on the "looks" scale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 20, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> The turkey is in the fridge defrosting and on Wednesday, I'm going to do some major baking. Gonna smell really good in this house!!


can i come !?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 20, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> The turkey is in the fridge defrosting and on Wednesday, I'm going to do some major baking. Gonna smell really good in this house!!





NysEms2117 said:


> can i come !?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 20, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3215


idk if i'm even invited. It may be for Kewl Kids only .


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

If theres beer I'm in!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> can i come !?




Sure. Long way to go, though.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 20, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> If theres beer I'm in!


Did someone say beer???


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> If theres beer I'm in!




You've known me a while. What do you think?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 20, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> If theres beer I'm in!


you bring it . NYS has laws i cant bring anything out of state ... hopefully somebody will get that joke


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> idk if i'm even invited. It may be for Kewl Kids only .




You're cool. Or should I say kewl.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 20, 2016)

Literally the first thing that came to mind when @CALEMT mentioned beer...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 20, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Literally the first thing that came to mind when @CALEMT mentioned beer...


mine was


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 20, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Does Pleasanton fall into that category?



Pleasanton is not rural, though it is very pleasant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Pleasanton is not rural, though it is very pleasant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It seems rural to someone that grew up in NY.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 20, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> mine was
> View attachment 3216


Thanks, and now all I have in my head are those damn frogs...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 20, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Thanks, and now all I have in my head are those damn frogs...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You're so helpful!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 20, 2016)

just to really keep it going


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 20, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> You're so helpful!


Pffth, says you...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 20, 2016)

Is there anyone in the Phoenix area that doesn't have somewhere to go Thanksgiving Day?


----------



## Seirende (Nov 21, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Eh, it's just CA...



So much coastline, though. 

Now I gotta visit CA.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 21, 2016)

Seirende said:


> So much coastline, though.
> 
> Now I gotta visit CA.



Well I'll give you that. I loved my time spent living on the coast in both the central coast region and southern CA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 21, 2016)

Seirende said:


> So much coastline, though.
> 
> Now I gotta visit CA.



You'll almost never hear this from a southerner. But I like Nor CAL better.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 21, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> You'll almost never hear this from a southerner. But I like Nor CAL better.



I always thought everybody liked NorCal better 
As an East Coaster, SF always made me feel more comfortable than LA...


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 21, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> I always thought everybody liked NorCal better
> As an East Coaster, SF always made me feel more comfortable than LA...



I hate both those cities with a passion. I prefer trees and the fact that I know of places where I can forget that I'm in CA.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 21, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I hate both those cities with a passion. I prefer trees and the fact that I know of places where I can forget that I'm in CA.



Fair enough - one of the many reasons why I like NYS is that exact thing.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 21, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Fair enough - one of the many reasons why I like NYS is that exact thing.


Ooooooooh yeaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## dutemplar (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow, only 25 "directionless" pages.  

My work password was scrambled while I was away even though I has just reset it.  I was hoping I was fired and didn't need to go back, but no such luck.  Back in the salt mines.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 21, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Ooooooooh yeaaaaaaaa!!!!!!







Or, why New York State probably does actually need the county-level system.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 21, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> Wow, only 25 "directionless" pages.
> 
> My work password was scrambled while I was away even though I has just reset it.  I was hoping I was fired and didn't need to go back, but no such luck.  Back in the salt mines.


How was vacay??


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 21, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Or, why New York State probably does actually need the county-level system.


Lolololol rich kids and Indie rock... Poor rockland county.. Also Albany beaurocrats care about wherever they live too >.<.. Where's your fav spot?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 21, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> Wow, only 25 "directionless" pages.
> 
> My work password was scrambled while I was away even though I has just reset it.  I was hoping I was fired and didn't need to go back, but no such luck.  Back in the salt mines.




Still jealous that you got to go on that trip!


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 21, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Lolololol rich kids and Indie rock... Poor rockland county.. Also Albany beaurocrats care about wherever they live too >.<.. Where's your fav spot?



Oh man, my favorite spot? Probably Connecticut 

In NYS, though, I lived in Buffalo for a bit, and went to college in Dutchess County, so I have a fondness for both! I'd really like to poke around the Finger Lakes, and I tend to think that there's a lot of untapped potential in what might be called "Northern Pennsylvania" (like Allegheny, Steuben, Cattaraugus*, Chatauqua* etc.)

*I've poked around those, and I like the touristy things I can see!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 21, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Oh man, my favorite spot? Probably Connecticut
> 
> In NYS, though, I lived in Buffalo for a bit, and went to college in Dutchess County, so I have a fondness for both! I'd really like to poke around the Finger Lakes, and I tend to think that there's a lot of untapped potential in what might be called "Northern Pennsylvania" (like Allegheny, Steuben, Cattaraugus*, Chatauqua* etc.)
> 
> *I've poked around those, and I like the touristy things I can see!



Some of my family used to live in Dutchess. Dover Plains. I spent a summer at the music camp in Chatauqua. Really pretty there. We used to spend time up near Lake Placid.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 21, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Some of my family used to live in Dutchess. Dover Plains. I spent a summer at the music camp in Chatauqua. Really pretty there. We used to spend time up near Lake Placid.



Lake Placid was a great movie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 21, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Lake Placid was a great movie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We didn't go swimming.


----------



## dutemplar (Nov 21, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> How was vacay??



I had fun.  The weather was nicer than expected.  Cold, windy, rainy, but not as bad as it normally is.  So, I'm truly thankful for global warming and look forward to the oceans rising and flooding england and the bloody British.   Amusingly, I'm stubborn (shocker) and when I was on Skye was close to the Old Man of Storr.  So, I went climbing.  Not the best weather.  Couldn't really get pictures of the OMoS, but instead was able to selfie the freezing cold, soaking wet, WTF middle aged whippersnapper of Storr.



ViolynEMT said:


> Still jealous that you got to go on that trip!


I actually had posted on Facebook recruiting for arm candy company,  but sadly.. no actual applications!   lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 21, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> I had fun.  The weather was nicer than expected.  Cold, windy, rainy, but not as bad as it normally is.  So, I'm truly thankful for global warming and look forward to the oceans rising and flooding england and the bloody British.   Amusingly, I'm stubborn (shocker) and when I was on Skye was close to the Old Man of Storr.  So, I went climbing.  Not the best weather.  Couldn't really get pictures of the OMoS, but instead was able to selfie the freezing cold, soaking wet, WTF middle aged whippersnapper of Storr.
> 
> 
> I actually had posted on Facebook recruiting for arm candy company,  but sadly.. no actual applications!   lol




And lots of pictures of food!!!!


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 21, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Some of my family used to live in Dutchess. Dover Plains. I spent a summer at the music camp in Chatauqua. Really pretty there. We used to spend time up near Lake Placid.



Chatauqua is great! Shame it's so cold and snowy during the winter...



gotshirtz001 said:


> Lake Placid was a great movie



I'll stay out of the water, and stick to skiing - I hear lift tickets are actually not crazy expensive there


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 21, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Chatauqua is great! Shame it's so cold and snowy during the winter...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stay out of the water, and stick to skiing - I hear lift tickets are actually not crazy expensive there



"Life's a Porch"


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 21, 2016)

Great narrative in Health Affairs...a story all too familiar to anybody in EMS.



ViolynEMT said:


> "Life's a Porch"


Indeed!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 21, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Chatauqua is great! Shame it's so cold and snowy during the winter...


Albanys nice too , but for real, theres a tiny town near new Paltz named Clintondale. Has some of the best "farmy" mountain views i've ever seen. Not much to do, or places to stay... but really pretty if you're going for a day.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 21, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Albanys nice too , but for real, theres a tiny town near new Paltz named Clintondale. Has some of the best "farmy" mountain views i've ever seen. Not much to do, or places to stay... but really pretty if you're going for a day.



The area around New Paltz has a lot to do! I would like to check out mohonk mountain house eventually.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 21, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Albanys nice too , but for real, theres a tiny town near new Paltz named Clintondale. Has some of the best "farmy" mountain views i've ever seen. Not much to do, or places to stay... but really pretty if you're going for a day.



My Dad used to live in Ballston Spa.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 21, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> The area around New Paltz has a lot to do! I would like to check out mohonk mountain house eventually.


i meant the specific town of clintondale. New Paltz can be fun... plus you may see me going to get a parolee around there.. lol


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 21, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> My Dad used to live in Ballston Spa.


about 40 mins from me!! I can show anybody who cares around albany... Who's corrupt, whos corrupt, and yea you guessed it... Who's corrupt. But seriously albany has some really really cool things, museums, state buildings, old parks ect.


----------



## dutemplar (Nov 21, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> And lots of pictures of food!!!!


Sadly, with the food in general here that IS a highpoint. 

...and even with all the walking and hiking why I gained a stone.  A stone sounds so much better than other measures...


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 21, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> about 40 mins from me!! I can show anybody who cares around albany... Who's corrupt, whos corrupt, and yea you guessed it... Who's corrupt. But seriously albany has some really really cool things, museums, state buildings, old parks ect.



Some awesome architecture too! Empire State Plaza is classic 60's! And an HH Richardson city hall!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 21, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> about 40 mins from me!! I can show anybody who cares around albany... Who's corrupt, whos corrupt, and yea you guessed it... Who's corrupt. But seriously albany has some really really cool things, museums, state buildings, old parks ect.



I used to take the train to Rensselaer Station when I was going to school in Manhattan. My Dad and I would hang out in Albany and eat and drive around before going back to his house.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 21, 2016)

Have to go down to the state plaza a lot >.<.. Church is pretty close to it as well... On the opposite side of town you have the Times union center too . Along with some really really cool technological stuff by UAlbany


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 21, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I used to take the train to Rensselaer Station when I was going to school in Manhattan. My Dad and I would hang out in Albany and eat and drive around before going back to his house.


ever have Gus' in watervliet????


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 21, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> ever have Gus' in watervliet????




Yes!!!! lol My Dad has a hot dog addiction. (Pizza, too)


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 21, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Yes!!!! lol


I get them like once a week....... Sooooooo good, and soooooooo cheap! they still hangin' around
true hole in the wall


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 21, 2016)

Awww dang it. I wanted to drive down to the County EMS office to submit my recert paperwork today.... I need 24 hours of CE's, and I did a mix of in person and online hours, and apparently LA Co has decided you are only allowed to do a max of 8 hours of CE in any one day....and I have 9 hours in one day from the online stuff (that's what I get for thinking I was being productive on my day off) -_-


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 21, 2016)

Precepting two new medics for their clearance rides. One is great. The other... the other is going to drive me to drinking on shift.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 21, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Precepting two new medics for their clearance rides. One is great. The other... the other is going to drive me to drinking on shift.



As long as you're judged by a jury of your peers who know the struggle of precepting... drinking should totally be fine


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 22, 2016)

> In a large nationally representative survey of older Americans we found that, among those 65 years or older, the prevalence of dementia decreased from 11.6% to 8.8% between 2000 and 2012, representing an absolute decrease of 2.8 percentage points, and a relative decrease of about 24%. Educational attainment increased significantly, with those 65 years or older in 2012 having nearly 1 additional year of education compared with the 2000 cohort. After controlling for the socioeconomic factors of education, wealth, and race/ethnicity, controlling for changes in the prevalence of cardiovascular risk factors did not explain much of the additional difference in dementia risk across the two cohorts.




Pretty stunning stuff.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 22, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Precepting two new medics for their clearance rides. One is great. The other... the other is going to drive me to drinking on shift.


Noted for clearance rides: dont be **** bag


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 22, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Noted for clearance rides: dont be **** bag



Probably didn't bring doughnuts...


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 22, 2016)

Sorry, but I had to post this one from The New Yorker. So many interesting issues in a single article!

My favorite:


> “There’s more funding in relation to the impact of disease for middle-ear infections than there is for injury,” he said. “Pretty amazing when you consider that trauma is the leading cause of death for Americans under the age of forty-seven.”



Here's some more (albeit old) info on the study.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 22, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Awww dang it. I wanted to drive down to the County EMS office to submit my recert paperwork today.... I need 24 hours of CE's, and I did a mix of in person and online hours, and apparently LA Co has decided you are only allowed to do a max of 8 hours of CE in any one day....and I have 9 hours in one day from the online stuff (that's what I get for thinking I was being productive on my day off) -_-


So yeah, after getting that darn last CE done today, gathering up all the paperwork, I realized that I had left my CPR card in my work wallet in my locker at station -_- So I got to drive into work and pick it up, make a detour to make a photocopy (since we don't have a copier at station), I got to the EMS Agency office at like 4 and apparently the person that could process the recert and give you your new card same day had already left for the day grrrr.

(If I sound a little frustrated its because even though I was on the road in between normal rush hours, traffic was still heavier than normal rush hour.....and I somehow managed to be trapped behind every idiot who doesn't know how to drive)


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 22, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> CPR card in my work wallet



You have a work wallet?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 22, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> You have a work wallet?


I have 3 wallets sadly . Stupid friggin badges everywhere..


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 22, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I have 3 wallets sadly . Stupid friggin badges everywhere..



I have A wallet. Must be my minimalistic personality.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 22, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I have A wallet. Must be my minimalistic personality.



I want A wallet... Can't find one that holds 3 badges, and I'll be ****ed if I'm swapping those out everywhere I go. I don't even want to carry them as it is .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 22, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> You have a work wallet?


I have one of these, keep all my merit badges in it.


NysEms2117 said:


> I have 3 wallets sadly . Stupid friggin badges everywhere..





CALEMT said:


> I have A wallet. Must be my minimalistic personality.


Coincidentally, my father in law kept getting me wallets for Christmas for the past few years, weeeelllp the ever so sharp individual I am finally decided to go through them one day, lo and behold he had been stuffing money in them as a "surprise gift" all this time. Haha, what a guy. 

My wife still forces me to switch my wallet out eventually, otherwise it would never get done.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 22, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> lo and behold he had been stuffing money in them as a "surprise gift" all this time. Haha, what a guy.



I like finding money in my pants and jackets. It's like a gift from past me to present me. Classy guy he is.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 22, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Probably didn't bring doughnuts...


Fortunately the dude I will ride with is a friend and a occasional partner when shifts line up. No need for bribes.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 22, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Coincidentally, my father in law kept getting me wallets for Christmas for the past few years, weeeelllp the ever so sharp individual I am finally decided to go through them one day, lo and behold he had been stuffing money in them as a "surprise gift" all this time. Haha, what a guy.


Mine last me a long time, it's just annoying.. Waiting for a wallet that has 2-3 badge spots. Or the day were I give 0fks and don't bring them


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 22, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I like finding money in my pants and jackets. It's like a gift from past me to present me. Classy guy he is.


This made me "LOL". 

Me- "Why thank you kind, sir."

Me-"Indeed, ol chap."


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 22, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I like finding money in my pants and jackets. It's like a gift from past me to present me. Classy guy he is.



My girlfriend fked with me, she put fake 20's in my work pants, forced me to do laundry and I got so happy, then got so sad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 22, 2016)

Marinade a steak in worcestershire sauce for 3 days and man is it tender.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 22, 2016)

work wallet.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 22, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> View attachment 3236
> 
> 
> work wallet.


Perhaps I should just transfer all of my certs to my regular wallet, and shove them in the photo pockets so when someone asks it can slide down and reveal "countless cool certs".


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 22, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Marinade a steak in worcestershire sauce for 3 days and man is it tender.


What's your cut?


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 22, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> What's your cut?



Bone in New York strip. Bought a pack of 3 from Stater Brothers. Seeing as how I'm on a deer scouting trip and the motel I'm staying at has a BBQ I like to bring my own food to save a dollar. Anyway back to the steak, also cooked that sum b to perfection.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 22, 2016)

Why three badges?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 22, 2016)

Also, got my email to schedule exam stuff with wake county.  So waiting to hear back for my testing dates.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 22, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Also, got my email to schedule exam stuff with wake county.  So waiting to hear back for my testing dates.




Happy Birthday.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 22, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Why three badges?


Main job badge, emt badge(since I work for the sheriffs office it has to be on my person(s)) and my state "tactics team" badge for the special occasions(mass shooting, bomb) anything that requires speciality action.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 22, 2016)

If there are any Cleveland Browns fans up in here I just read an article saying that Browns tickets are selling for as low as $6.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 22, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> If there are any Cleveland Browns fans up in here I just read an article saying that Browns tickets are selling for as low as $6.


i have a friend who plays for them.... he offered to give me tickets.... need i say more >.<


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 22, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> i have a friend who plays for them.... he offered to give me tickets.... need i say more >.<



All you need to say is "Browns" and people will get the hint.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 22, 2016)

This whole being patient thing sucks. Want my state license processed, but that federal background check takes time.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 22, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> This whole being patient thing sucks. Want my state license processed, but that federal background check takes time.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 22, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3237


Yea, I know. But I realllllly don't want to be screwing with FTO hours during finals week with my current courses.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 22, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Yea, I know. But I realllllly don't want to be screwing with FTO hours during finals week with my current courses.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 22, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3237


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 23, 2016)

Sitting in traffic on 395 cause some dip **** wreaked. Will the Kern Co. cult save someone? Stay tuned for more.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 23, 2016)

The Kern Co. cult has yet to arrive on scene. Traffic control is finally established and I'm moving again. Saw CHP gettin some.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 23, 2016)

Another day off,  another brewery.  Yum

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 23, 2016)

Lol @CALEMT live tweeting (live forum-ing? live EMTLifeing?) car crashes on his road trip..


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 23, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Sitting in traffic on 395 cause some dip **** wreaked. Will the Kern Co. cult save someone? Stay tuned for more.



It's my day off, and not my EOA. 

I can't speak for the rest of the cult though! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 23, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Lol @CALEMT live tweeting (live forum-ing? live EMTLifeing?) car crashes on his road trip..





CALEMT said:


> The Kern Co. cult has yet to arrive on scene. Traffic control is finally established and I'm moving again. Saw CHP gettin some.





CALEMT said:


> Sitting in traffic on 395 cause some dip **** wreaked. Will the Kern Co. cult save someone? Stay tuned for more.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 23, 2016)

Although the last time I drove through Kern Co (me and my dad were road tripping up to Sacramento to visit my sister a year or so ago) we passed by The Orange, Blue, and White Cult alongside idjits on both the 99 Northbound and again on the 5 Southbound at the tail end of the trip xD


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 23, 2016)

My EDC front pocket wallet: space for 6 or 7 cards/IDs and a strap for cash. My phone has a slide out tray where I keep my ID, ATM card and P-card. 

Yes, it's made out of recycled fire hose. I am not usually one for cheesy fire BS but this one is super functional with the right amount of BS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## exodus (Nov 24, 2016)

I love working thanksgiving. Epic food from the sups!


----------



## exodus (Nov 24, 2016)

Oh and double time, with triple time after 12.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 24, 2016)

Who's got me covered if I code playing in our 2 hand touch football game at work????!!!!??? . Happy thanksgiving everybody!!


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 24, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Who's got me covered if I code playing in our 2 hand touch football game at work????!!!!??? . Happy thanksgiving everybody!!



No one. You're SOL.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 24, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> No one. You're SOL.



.  Didn't code but drank a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redundantbassist (Nov 24, 2016)

Can't wait for the dry turkey cubes and gravy dinner from the local hospital tonight


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2016)

We're doing a small spiral ham and a deep friend turkey breast this year.  I'm excited about not having to deal with a whole turkey.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 24, 2016)

We didn't want Turkey...  So yea... 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## redundantbassist (Nov 24, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> We didn't want Turkey...  So yea...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It's got bacon and that automatically makes it better.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 24, 2016)

We're a spatchcocking shift here. Also I have two pounds of cheese, butter, and garlic to melt into my potatoes.


----------



## Gurby (Nov 24, 2016)

My company lately:


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 24, 2016)

So we officially switched over to the solar panels we put in at the house a couple weeks ago, and now the power meter is showing negative 2 kw!


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 24, 2016)

@DesertMedic66 's spicy beef jerky and assorted hot sauce sample pack (not so spicy- extremely hot) was weak sauce.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 24, 2016)

My house smells goooooooood!


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 24, 2016)

Last day of vacation before I go back to my humble abode. At least the roomies will be gone, music goes way up, rum goes down. Happy Thanksgiving yall.


----------



## dutemplar (Nov 24, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I have A wallet. Must be my minimalistic personality.




I have a Qatar wallet and a vacation wallet.  The Qatar one (also the US one) is more narrow for US and local bills, and has my day to day cards here.  The travel one fits those stupid twice-as-big bills and carries more cards.  

In the US I had "work" and "not work" wallets.  One with my cards and certs in, nylon for decon in case of "uh oh..." and a decent leather day to day one.


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 24, 2016)

Well at work and we have a brush fire about 100yards or less from the fire station we are based at. Luckily it's heading north away from us and we have a dry creek bed as a barrier.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 24, 2016)

Burp.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 24, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Burp.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 24, 2016)

"Harvest Pumpkin Delight" from CoCo's...I never want another pumpkin pie in my life.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2016)

Pumpkin or Sweet Potato pie?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 24, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Pumpkin or Sweet Potato pie?


It's a pumpkin pie. Admittedly, I am not normallya pumpkin pie guy (more of a pecan pie guy ma-self), but man my wife brought one home today and is it a revelation.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> It's a pumpkin pie. Admittedly, I am not normallya pumpkin pie guy (more of a pecan pie guy ma-self), but man my wife brought one home today and is it a revelation.


I'm a neither guy. I'm a hugeeeee cheezcake fan. The girlfriend being a chef really really really spoils me on holidays >.<


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 24, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I'm a neither guy. I'm a hugeeeee cheezcake fan. The girlfriend being a chef really really really spoils me on holidays >.<


Cheesecake blegh too rich for my blood.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2016)

Since I moved to Georgia, I have become a sweet potato pie fan.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone here at EMTLife! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3244



This was me walking out to the rig to go to a call after eating.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 24, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Since I moved to Georgia, I have become a sweet potato pie fan.


But I must ask...do you make turkey bowls out of your leftovers? I am half way tempted to give a go West Coast style, of course.

Also, @chaz90, did you partake in the turkey bowl tradition this year? I am told it is quite the delightful treat.

Happy T-Day, @CodeBru1984.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2016)

Hahah. No turkey bowls here. That's a Wawa thing. Andtgeres no Wawa here. Also, almost every shift for the last month I've managed a cardiac arrest without the help of a turkey bowl. 

I will be making one out of my leftovers though. Just not on shift. I wonder, if I bring one for lunch to the Urgent Care if we'll have an arrest there.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 24, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Hahah. No turkey bowls here. That's a Wawa thing. Andtgeres no Wawa here. Also, almost every shift for the last month I've managed a cardiac arrest without the help of a turkey bowl.
> 
> I will be making one out of my leftovers though. Just not on shift. I wonder, if I bring one for lunch to the Urgent Care if we'll have an arrest there.


Cardiac arrests do seem ever prevalent on T-Day. I still remember a captain trying to convince me to leave an elderly family member on scene with law enforcement in the dining room of their loved ones house nonetheless. Sorry we interrupted your dinner time with the patient dying and all, but how about you get ur lazy arse in the engine and drive to the ED to pick your FF and engineer up.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> But I must ask...do you make turkey bowls out of your leftovers? I am half way tempted to give a go West Coast style, of course.
> 
> Also, @chaz90, did you partake in the turkey bowl tradition this year? I am told it is quite the delightful treat.
> 
> Happy T-Day, @CodeBru1984.


I played in a turkey bowl, but that was a bunch of old men trying to relive high school lol. Also cheezcake is not rich when it's home made, and made with love.... And lots of strawberries . My girlfriend cooked every single item on the table/Tupperware.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 24, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Also cheezcake is not rich when it's home made, and made with love.... And lots of strawberries . My girlfriend cooked every single item on the table/Tupperware.


Well NY cheesecake is supposed to be on a whole different level from my understanding.

There was a hazelnut cheesecake one of my d partners used to make that I like though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2016)

http://emtlife.com/threads/the-turkey-bowl-diaries.40043/


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Well NY cheesecake is supposed to be on a whole different level from my understanding.
> 
> There was a hazelnut cheesecake one of my d partners used to make that I like though.


It is. That's mainly the city though. Luckily that's where my gf went to culinary school ! It's really a sight to be seen too. Should've taken a picture... I will for Christmas lol.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 24, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> http://emtlife.com/threads/the-turkey-bowl-diaries.40043/


Great story !


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 24, 2016)

Turkey coma time


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Also, @chaz90, did you partake in the turkey bowl tradition this year? I am told it is quite the delightful treat.
> [/USER].



I did participate in the fine tradition of turkey bowling this year! Wawa was good to me. They added extra cranberry, just like I like it. I even managed to make it through the shift without any weird calls. The EMS gods were kind enough to let me happily eat in peace. They must still be feeling guilty after destroying @DEmedic years ago. Much success! 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 24, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> They added extra cranberry, just like I like it.


Amen to that. A fellow cranberry lover, cool. Open-faced leftovers are always my favorite, and to me, it just isn't the same sans cranberries.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 24, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I'm a neither guy. I'm a hugeeeee cheezcake fan. The girlfriend being a chef really really really spoils me on holidays >.<


I mean do New Yorkers really know anything else besides cheesecake?



chaz90 said:


> The EMS gods were kind enough to let me happily eat in peace. They must still be feeling guilty after destroying @DEmedic years ago. Much success!


@DEmedic, incredibly busy turkey day shift a few years ago?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 24, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> mean do New Yorkers really know anything else besides cheesecake?


How do I speak the English? Or do the driving? Pizza? Maybe


----------



## Flying (Nov 24, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> How do I speak the English? Or do the driving? Pizza? Maybe


Bagels are alright. Reubens too.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 24, 2016)

Flying said:


> Bagels are alright. Reubens too.


Personally jersey bagels are far and away better bagels. Don't eat much Reuben's


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 24, 2016)

Flying said:


> Bagels are alright. Reubens too.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2016)

It wasn't actually on thanksgiving, but eating turkey bowls in the Medic 101 district always seemed to enrage the EMS gods. I joked that everytine I ordered a Turkey Bowl at Wawa I would be working an arrest shortly after.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 24, 2016)

I think it was last year...no year before that (man how time flies!!) my first (and so far only) true no-hitter came on Thanksgiving while I was working a 12-hour shift while still at Glendale. I remember the firefighters brought their families, and even rented a bouncy house for their kids to play in at the station, eventually they were the ones playing in it xD


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 24, 2016)

I think @VentMonkey is 40 based solely on his movie references


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 24, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> I think @VentMonkey is 40 based solely on his movie references
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't whether to be flattered or offended.


----------



## TRSpeed (Nov 24, 2016)

Americare is now part of Ambulnz or whatever that company is called. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I don't whether to be flattered or offended.


I think you should be flattered because I'm right there with you. But I think I can be offended


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 24, 2016)

Well, 80's and 90's pop culture and movie lore is one of my prized past times.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Well, 80's and 90's pop culture and movie lore is one of my prized past times.


Watching home improvement tganksgiving episode atm...


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 24, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Watching home improvement tganksgiving episode atm...


Can't go wrong with Tim The "Toolman". His new show isn't half bad either, probably because I too am a man in a house full of women.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Can't go wrong with Tim The "Toolman". His new show isn't half bad either, probably because I too am a man in a house full of women.


Aough aough aough. Funniest thing ever is I have a neighbor 100% like Wilson, I fk up. Go outside to do some kind of absurd labor(trimming high branches or some ridiculous thing) he instantly knows what's up


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 24, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Aough aough aough. Funniest thing ever is I have a neighbor 100% like Wilson, I fk up. Go outside to do some kind of absurd labor(trimming high branches or some ridiculous thing) he instantly knows what's up








Til this day one of my favorite episodes is when Tm blind folds Al makes him smell the different types of woods, and puts his sock on the last log...pure geenyos!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3246
> 
> Til this day one of my favorite episodes is when Tm blind folds Al makes him smell the different types of woods, and puts his sock on the last log...pure geenyos!


That's #2 for me... #1 is when Tim sees his sister in law in the shower. And all that ****


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 25, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> How do I speak the English? Or do the driving? Pizza? Maybe


Wrong. Taxis. Chicago.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Wrong. Taxis. Chicago.


Chicago pies are pretty spectacular.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 25, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Wrong. Taxis. Chicago.


NY pizza also good, you see, i like to watch my caloric intake... the dough in chi-town would get to me


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> NY pizza also good, you see, i like to watch my caloric intake... the dough in chi-town would get to me


Yes, but when they say it's a "pie", indeed they kid not; calories be damned.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 25, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Yes, but when they say it's a "pie", indeed they kid not; calories be damned.


there are like candy pizza things now, im scared to try them. my Gf says they are fantastic but idk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 25, 2016)

4th due on a head on on the freeway to wrap up thanksgiving night with a pair of reds and I get the three yellows that are the kids of the reds. 

I hate working on the holidays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 25, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> 4th due on a head on on the freeway to wrap up thanksgiving night with a pair of reds and I get the three yellows that are the kids of the reds.
> 
> I hate working on the holidays.
> 
> ...



That sucks... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 25, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> 4th due on a head on on the freeway to wrap up thanksgiving night with a pair of reds and I get the three yellows that are the kids of the reds.
> 
> I hate working on the holidays.
> 
> ...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 25, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1393887893975797


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 25, 2016)

Bleh... who knew where I lived would cause so much family drama...  Kinda hope I get the NC job at Wake just to distance myself.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Bleh... who knew where I lived would cause so much family drama...  Kinda hope I get the NC job at Wake just to distance myself.


I hear ya, I moved 2 hours from my family drama, but you know what I learned? They're still family, and their drama will follow you regardless of how far you are. Hey, that being said I am a little jealous you have apps out to some premier services.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 25, 2016)

Kern county cult isn't premier ?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Kern county cult isn't premier ?


For Cali? The best, hands down. For the rest of the nation??? Sign me up for the single-paramedic QRV car that ALS intercepts, and has an excellent retirement package.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 25, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> For Cali? The best, hands down. For the rest of the nation??? Sign me up for the single-paramedic QRV car that ALS intercepts, and has an excellent retirement package.


got it.  you can join our truck if you want


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Sign me up for the single-paramedic QRV car that ALS intercepts, and has an excellent retirement package.



Were you NSA spying on the discussion that Desertmedic and myself were having in the rig yesterday?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Were you NSA spying on the discussion that Desertmedic and myself were having in the rig yesterday?


You know what they say about great minds...they have telekinetic powers.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 25, 2016)

OK!!!  So emailed  Sussex county AGAIN for an application.  Maybe this time I will get one.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> got it.  you can join our truck if you want


A four-man show?? Talk about a sausagefest.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 25, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> A four-man show?? Talk about a sausagefest.


We can split! I can be your EMT, and pester you allllll day lol. But seriously for anybody who cares ACSDEMS is hiring


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 25, 2016)

how do they pay?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 25, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> how do they pay?


for medics? not the best, but you work for a municipality which means pension.. and good health..
Around 45-50 for a medic in Albany i think is what it comes out to be per year full time. i only work part time


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> We can split! I can be your EMT, and pester you allllll day lol. But seriously for anybody who cares ACSDEMS is hiring


Can you post a link to their site in the employment thread, perhaps under "openings"?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 25, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Can you post a link to their site in the employment thread, perhaps under "openings"?


i can post a link to the CS test, thats listen as open, and has been for the past few years . i'll post them in about 30 mins or so. just ALS?  would you be interested in a sup spot of the BLS only rigs?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 25, 2016)

How far does 45-50 get you in that area?  Can you live comfortably on that?  I don't need much.  Just enough to have a roof and food on the table for my wife and I and soon to be kiddo!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 25, 2016)

i live on the outskirts of Albany, technically not even within city limits, but its less than a 10 minute commute. I make 68,500 on paper, and supplementing with about 5 from side gig(EMS) because i work super PRN. It is just my girlfriend and i, We just bought a house less then a year and a half ago. We are living quite good if im honest. Obviously mortgage payments and all that jazz, but its nothing too absurd, we can each have our "us funds". She makes about 45-50 as a chef in albany too. Assuming your getting some kind of help from your wife(after the baby ofc, btw congrats !)? you would be more then fine. Health benefits from the state/county in NY are off the chain, especially in Albany(diplomats/bureaucrats need their health coverage so they make it fantastic for us too ). Albany is BY NO MEANS ANYWHERE NEAR AS EXPENSIVE AS NYC. It's actually like a whole new world up here, 45 mins you can be in Vermont Massachusetts or NH, you can live 30 mins from the city and have a farm, if thats what you like. I really really like it here. I'll be posting some of the employment stuff for where i work my EMS job at in about 30 mins for @VentMonkey, feel free to check it out


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2016)

But its New York sooooo....


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> But its New York sooooo....


It's not all the same


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> It's not all the same



Still have NY gun laws.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Still have NY gun laws.


which are still slightly better then cali


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> which are still slightly better then cali


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3247



He's got you there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 25, 2016)

I've never looked at NY. Are there single medic QRV jobs available there?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 25, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I've never looked at NY. Are there single medic QRV jobs available there?


Yes, just created some jobs as per the ACSDEMS unit, i just threw something up on Employment @DEmedic


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 25, 2016)

Interesting. I'll take a look. 

Ran the clinic by myself for the first time today. 68 patients. That was busy. Makes even the most busy EMS Shift seem paltry by comparison.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 25, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Interesting. I'll take a look.
> 
> Ran the clinic by myself for the first time today. 68 patients. That was busy. Makes even the most busy EMS Shift seem paltry by comparison.


i know for a fact the paid services have 0 administrators, they just cleaned house(seems some funds were going missing ^.^). My service/agency needs a BLS sup, but idk what that fully entails


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 25, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> i know for a fact the paid services have 0 administrators, they just cleaned house(seems some funds were going missing ^.^). My service/agency needs a BLS sup, but idk what that fully entails



If it involved being a supe and running ALS calls in a sprint truck as a backup, I'll take it!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 25, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> If it involved being a supe and running ALS calls in a sprint truck as a backup, I'll take it!


maybe 2 separate jobs? be the supe full time, and work part time on the ALS/CC rig?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> If it involved being a supe and running ALS calls in a sprint truck as a backup, I'll take it!


Ya know, our supervisors do this very thing, just sayin'...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 25, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Ya know, our supervisors do this very thing, just sayin'...


but who wants to go to cali anyway


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 25, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Ya know, our supervisors do this very thing, just sayin'...



I'm sure it takes forever to have enough senority to get there though.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I'm sure it takes forever to have enough senority to get there though.


Funny you should mention that...PM sent.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 26, 2016)

So, Fidel Castro died. I guess that's newsworthy.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 26, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> So, Fidel Castro died. I guess that's newsworthy.



So Cuban cigars for everybody now?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 26, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> So Cuban cigars for everybody now?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 26, 2016)

https://www.google.com/amp/abcnews....save-year-boy/story?id=42917245?client=safari
Yay!


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 26, 2016)

Got a newbie EMT ride along today. Such innocence....


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 26, 2016)

Never thought I would be excited to buy diapers on black Friday.  (We're doing cloth)


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 26, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Never thought I would be excited to buy diapers on black Friday.  (We're doing cloth)


My gf and I bought enough paper towels to last us a year for like 8 bucks lol


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 26, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> My gf and I bought enough paper towels to last us a year for like 8 bucks lol


Costco?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 26, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Costco?


Price chopper. If my memory serves me proper, buy one 32 pack (40% off due to a cupon) get 2 free. We bought 8 meaning we got 24 32 packs lol.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 26, 2016)

Oh wow!  Yeah you should be good for a long time.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 26, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Oh wow!  Yeah you should be good for a long time.


I guess that's what Black Fridays all about? Didn't need any new fancy toys (tv radio or anything like that) figured we would cash in big


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 26, 2016)

Storm's a brewing!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 26, 2016)

I knew the Ohio State/ Michigan game would be good, but man just tied it with 1 second left in the 4th. 

And now OT.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 26, 2016)

Family trip to the LA Auto Show today


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 26, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Price chopper. If my memory serves me proper, buy one 32 pack (40% off due to a cupon) get 2 free. We bought 8 meaning we got 24 32 packs lol.



If you consider how much you spent storing the paper towels (based on rent/mortgage paid per square foot), I think it may have been a losing proposition

#debbiedowner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 26, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> If you consider how much you spent storing the paper towels (based on rent/mortgage paid per square foot), I think it may have been a losing proposition
> 
> #debbiedowner
> 
> ...


My attics either holding air or paper towels. So I have 20 packages in my attic. We "just" got here so we haven't had the signature "old man" attic that's filled with **** that you didn't even know you had


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 26, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> My attics either holding air or paper towels. So I have 20 packages in my attic. We "just" got here so we haven't had the signature "old man" attic that's filled with **** that you didn't even know you had



Well then... Strong work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 26, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Well then... Strong work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Your right. I should've bought that much beer .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying (Nov 26, 2016)

- Newsflash

Police officer killed in home as roof collapsed under weight of beer.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 26, 2016)

Flying said:


> - Newsflash
> 
> Police officer killed in home as roof collapsed under weight of beer.



Found drowned in huge pile of beer-soaked paper towels


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 26, 2016)

Glad I'm not drowning in beer because I'm not a police officer  @Flying


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 26, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Never thought I would be excited to buy diapers on black Friday.  (We're doing cloth)



We did a zillion cloth diapers. My wife collected them. I had no idea it was a thing.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 26, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Never thought I would be excited to buy diapers on black Friday.  (We're doing cloth)





DEmedic said:


> We did a zillion cloth diapers. My wife collected them. I had no idea it was a thing.


Anyone know what the savings is vs. regular diapers? I can't imagine it _not _being a laborious decon procedure either.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 26, 2016)

My wife said, "if you don't get caught up in buying every print available from Bum Genius, you'll save a bunch". If they have some significant poop on 'em, just rise them off with a "diaper sprayer" (yeah, that's a thing, too). Then just toss 'em in the wash. We also dried ours, because the idea of wet diapers hanging in the laundry room sucked. And ya know, we're busy adults.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 26, 2016)

Flying said:


> - Newsflash
> 
> Police officer killed in home as roof collapsed under weight of beer.



What a way to go.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 26, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> My wife said, "if you don't get caught up in buying every print available from Bum Genius, you'll save a bunch". If they have some significant poop on 'em, just rise them off with a "diaper sprayer" (yeah, that's a thing, too). Then just toss 'em in the wash. We also dried ours, because the idea of wet diapers hanging in the laundry room sucked. And ya know, we're busy adults.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 26, 2016)

At 6-9 seconds, is how i thought my electrical work was going to go today. So far all good !!


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 26, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> At 6-9 seconds, is how i thought my electrical work was going to go today. So far all good !!



"Wow, look at all those wires" -Tim Taylor.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 26, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> "Wow, look at all those wires" -Tim Taylor.


"the green is grass just like the ground, or the white, maybe the red" **proceeds to stick screwdriver into live wires**. 
Gets me every time lol.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 26, 2016)

Spent the last 6 hours looking st bank statements, categorizing spending and setting up our budget to get our credit cards paid down from the move, to buy me a new truck and to save for a down payment on a house. 

Then that whole pesky retirement IRA nonsense too. 

Boring as all get out but when I did some math on our two IRA payouts plus my pension retirement looks verrrrrrrrrrry nice  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seirende (Nov 26, 2016)

I've notified all the organizations and/or employers that I'm connected to; looks like this trip is going to happen! Who wants a visit?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 26, 2016)

Seirende said:


> I've notified all the organizations and/or employers that I'm connected to; looks like this trip is going to happen! Who wants a visit?


NEW YAWWWWWWWK DOES .


----------



## Seirende (Nov 26, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> NEW YAWWWWWWWK DOES .


Areas that get snowstorms more severe than WI need not apply.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 26, 2016)

@Seirende


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 26, 2016)

Seirende said:


> I've notified all the organizations and/or employers that I'm connected to; looks like this trip is going to happen! Who wants a visit?




Meeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Seirende (Nov 26, 2016)

@NysEms2117  I would probably just lay down and die. With your mad recus skills, that would be NBD, tho.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 26, 2016)

Snow is to visit and play in, then go home!


----------



## Seirende (Nov 26, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Meeeeeeee!!!!!!


*dingdingding* We have a winner!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 26, 2016)

Seirende said:


> @NysEms2117  I would probably just lay down and die. With your mad recus skills, that would be NBD, tho.


What mad recus skills ? i just run and a circle and scream like the minions


----------



## Seirende (Nov 26, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> What mad recus skills ? i just run and a circle and scream like the minions


Surprisingly effective, then.  You should write a case study


----------



## dutemplar (Nov 26, 2016)

Walk in, sit down, start to set up the daily paperwork...

..and promptly listen to the "big red button" being pressed for a reported US military vehicle overturned in extreme BFE of the country with 5 serious, and 1 entrapped/ not breathing..  Both helicopters, half my ground critical care units also taken out for the next two hours.

...usual thoughts and prayers based on the incident itself, of course.

Oh, and with the heavy rains yesterday, half the low-laying areas of the country are flooded and all...


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 26, 2016)

Seirende said:


> Areas that get snowstorms more severe than WI need not apply.



So CAL.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

"Dear Santa, can you add never having to lift anything but a finger to a single paramedic QRV ALS intercept job with a good retirement? Thanks big guy!"

-Sincerely,
An Aging Paramedic Schlub, and his back.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 27, 2016)

I have three jobs I want to apply for once my Colorado provisional comes through.

Gunnison valley
Chaffer county
Aspen valley hospital

Grumble grumble grumble...


----------



## dutemplar (Nov 27, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> "Dear Santa, can you add never having to lift anything but a finger to a single paramedic QRV ALS intercept job with a good retirement? Thanks big guy!"
> 
> -Sincerely,
> An Aging Paramedic Schlub, and his back.



Well, no 401K but at $100k tax-free a year plus OT.  Qatar isn't bad.  All ya gotta carry is your med bag... even then, half your CCAs will as long as you're not a dork.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 27, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> "Dear Santa, can you add never having to lift anything but a finger to a single paramedic QRV ALS intercept job with a good retirement? Thanks big guy!"
> 
> -Sincerely,
> An Aging Paramedic Schlub, and his back.


So pencil you in for gourney jockey. Got it . You will have a bariatric patient.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 27, 2016)

Ugh I'm ready for this whole year to be over. Especially the holidays.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 27, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh I'm ready for this whole year to be over. Especially the holidays.


me too . Apparently we still aren't done decorating, after my gf has already made me put lights on the house, tree, bring down her god forsaken lenox village thing. Real tree is on the to do list today. Looks like i'm going to lumberjack school


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> So pencil you in for gourney jockey. Got it . You will have a bariatric patient.


I am "semi-retired" off of day-to-day transport paramedic work already, and that post came _after _my bariatric patient.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 27, 2016)

The rural town I work part time for is getting a new rig with a power gurney on a track. Will hold up to 700 pounds suspended. No lifting bariatric patients there!


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 27, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> The rural town I work part time for is getting a new rig with a power gurney on a track. Will hold up to 700 pounds suspended. No lifting bariatric patients there!


I miss having one of those.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 27, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> The rural town I work part time for is getting a new rig with a power gurney on a track. Will hold up to 700 pounds suspended. No lifting bariatric patients there!


We're *supposed* to be starting to get those next year...we'll see lol. Although we just did open up three new Stations with 8 new 24 hour shifts in total at said new Stations so I wonder of that's where we'll start seeing the new rigs...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 27, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> We're *supposed* to be starting to get those next year...we'll see lol. Although we just did open up three new Stations with 8 new 24 hour shifts in total at said new Stations so I wonder of that's where we'll start seeing the new rigs...



Every one of our new trucks is going to have them starting with the last one we just got this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 27, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Every one of our new trucks is going to have them starting with the last one we just got this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So... Spring 2017? lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 27, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> So... Spring 2017? lol



We usually get them in the end of summer/fall. We get 4-5 a year. Once they hit 80k they go to backup status then are sold just before hitting 100k.

I believe they approved 5 this upcoming fiscal year. 

It'll take 4-5 years for everyone to have them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 27, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> We usually get them in the end of summer/fall. We get 4-5 a year. Once they hit 80k they go to backup status then are sold just before hitting 100k.
> 
> I believe they approved 5 this upcoming fiscal year.
> 
> ...


Lol I meant next hiring class


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 27, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> We usually get them in the end of summer/fall. We get 4-5 a year. Once they hit 80k they go to backup status then are sold just before hitting 100k.
> 
> I believe they approved 5 this upcoming fiscal year.
> 
> ...




80K? At my old place they would runs them well into the 100's! Not as back-ups. The "back-ups" didn't run at all. lol


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 27, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> 80K? At my old place they would runs them well into the 100's! Not as back-ups. The "back-ups" didn't run at all. lol



200's for ours.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 27, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Every one of our new trucks is going to have them starting with the last one we just got this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah all our new ones are supposed to be coming with power load and power cots (now you only have to figure out how to get that 700lb Bari pt into the gurney then you're good!) plus backup cameras and an MCT system that uses those aftermarket indash touchscreen displays so no need for a Tough book mounted on a pedestal in the middle of the cab. At least that's what the Supes promised lol. Supposedly we'll see 30 of them come in over the next year (with the new additions we have roughly 40 24hr units now). The power load/cots do sound for sure, and a couple rigs have the prototype in dash MCT things already so I have a good feeling about those coming sometime, and I can't imagine the backup cameras being hard to get on new rigs,  but really the only concrete this game we know for sure right now is that they'll be red lol


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 27, 2016)

Back up cameras are pretty sweet. We have some rigs that have em.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 27, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol I meant next hiring class



Hopefully.



ViolynEMT said:


> 80K? At my old place they would runs them well into the 100's! Not as back-ups. The "back-ups" didn't run at all. lol



County based  I think our oldest frontline unit is a 2014. Maybe a few 2013s left. 

The truck at my station that I'm moving to January first for the first half of next year has like 3000 miles on it. The newest one with the power load had ~225 miles on it when I saw it getting all shined up for the EMS conference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 27, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> We usually get them in the end of summer/fall. We get 4-5 a year. Once they hit 80k they go to backup status then are sold just before hitting 100k.
> 
> I believe they approved 5 this upcoming fiscal year.
> 
> ...


Dang, we have some old BLS trucks that have passed 500k. ALS trucks are much nicer, oldest I have had 200k, newest I have driven had 4k.


----------



## cruiseforever (Nov 27, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> We usually get them in the end of summer/fall. We get 4-5 a year. Once they hit 80k they go to backup status then are sold just before hitting 100k.



Wow.  They are just getting broke in.  Both places that I work 250,000 is getting to be common.  I am impressed on how well the gas engines are holding up.  But they do like their oil


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 27, 2016)

cruiseforever said:


> Wow.  They are just getting broke in.  Both places that I work 250,000 is getting to be common.  I am impressed on how well the gas engines are holding up.  But they do like their oil



They have a better resale value under 100k and they don't want to deal with costs after the 100k warranty runs out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 28, 2016)

Shooter at Ohio State , soo sad ... At least 8 shot.
Prayers are with them..


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 28, 2016)

Just made a patient jump through the roof of my ambulance.  Tapped their kidneys and  boy did they jump.  Looks like someone has a kidney infection.


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 28, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Shooter at Ohio State , soo sad ... At least 8 shot.
> Prayers are with them..


Ended up being a knife attack after the man tried to run people over with his car.  Hopefully the only person who dies remains the attacker, better if this had never happened.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 28, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> Ended up being a knife attack after the man tried to run people over with his car.  Hopefully the only person who dies remains the attacker, better if this had never happened.



Was going to edit but I can't .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 28, 2016)

Apparently we need better knife and car laws.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 28, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Apparently we need better knife and car laws.


https://www.gov.uk/buying-carrying-knives


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 28, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> https://www.gov.uk/buying-carrying-knives




Lovely.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 28, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Apparently we need better knife and car laws.




I just want to make sure everyone is "hearing" the sarcasm.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 28, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> https://www.gov.uk/buying-carrying-knives


The UK has the highest death rate for stab wounds, and knife wounds in the world i think... or at least they were in 2013.

On a good note Suprisngly a Campus Security/ Police officer (idk what they use/ are called)

"The man who fatally shot Artan was identified as OSU Officer Alan Horujko, 28, officials said. Horujko has been a member of the OSU police department since January 2015.

"It helped the officer be in the right place at the right time, as he was able to see this whole thing happen and take immediate action," an official said at a press conference this afternoon."
They used my favorite word in the press conference "eliminated the threat". Btw response time was well under a minute, im hearing ~~30 seconds.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 28, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I just want to make sure everyone is "hearing" the sarcasm.



No doubt! 
Admittedly, this is like quoting the NY Post, but:




> A disabled caravanner who kept a penknife in his glove compartment to use on picnics has blasted the authorities after being dragged through court for possessing an offensive weapon.




Things that (hopefully) wouldn't happen in 'Murica...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 28, 2016)

On a happier note my Colorado certificate came through!  Called Denver health and they told me to just reapply.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 29, 2016)

Surprised to see this morning that the next HHS secretary will be a physician - hasn't been one since HW's administration, as far as I can tell.


----------



## dutemplar (Nov 29, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Shooter at Ohio State , soo sad ... At least 8 shot.
> Prayers are with them..



Although it sounds like the Somali of the normal religious persuarsion went on a vehicle and knife rampage, and was put down by the cop with the sidearm...  But the media much preferred the active shooter scenario.  Sounds reasonable, he says he didnt know if he would be safe praying in public so lets mow people down with a car and slash/stab a bunch of others.
"On Monday, the Ohio State paper, The Lantern, republished Artan's quotes from the article. Hours earlier, Ohio State police Officer Alan Horujko shot Artan dead within minutes of him ramming his car into pedestrians and attacking victims with a knife."

And am I the only person who is thinking, as terrible as the Brazilian soccer team crash is, that at least it didn't crash up high and result in another "Alive" scenario?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 29, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> Although it sounds like the Somali of the normal religious persuarsion went on a vehicle and knife rampage, and was put down by the cop with the sidearm...  But the media much preferred the active shooter scenario.


I want to delete it because it was the info that was provided at the time.. but i cant . As previously mentioned the thing that fascinates me, is the limit of damage/casualties by fast response times <1 minute.
About the brazil crash, i think it's horrible but i agree, it could have been much worse.


----------



## dutemplar (Nov 29, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I want to delete it because it was the info that was provided at the time.. but i cant . As previously mentioned the thing that fascinates me, is the limit of damage/casualties by fast response times <1 minute.
> About the brazil crash, i think it's horrible but i agree, it could have been much worse.



Yeah, gotcha.  All the initial news sources were screaming active shooter.  The usual libs were screaming at the NRA, Shannon Watts tweeting about banning guns on schools, etc... aaaaaaaaaaand, not so much.  Sadly it seems the media has a canned narrative they start pushing until they are proven wrong.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 29, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> Yeah, gotcha.  All the initial news sources were screaming active shooter.  The usual libs were screaming at the NRA, Shannon Watts tweeting about banning guns on schools, etc... aaaaaaaaaaand, not so much.  Sadly it seems the media has a canned narrative they start pushing until they are proven wrong.


I can kind of understand why they said shooter, because shots were fired... granted it was a Campus security officer, but a security officer nonetheless(HATS OFF TO THAT MAN, not saying that in a derogatory/sarcastic way.) 2 tiny points y'all can do your own research on: 
1. gun free zones, and the violence in them (i got "kicked off" a college campus for being a guest teacher in my bosses class(hes an adjunct teacher) and showing his class gear and what not(so i had my firearms and what not)). 
2. General Violence rates in countries like the UK, if people don't have access to guns, they'll bash your skull in with a bat, or with a car, or slice with a knife..


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 29, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> gun free zones, and the violence in them


Wait, wait, you're telling me that this *isn't* an effective tool to stop people with bad intent??? 







[Politics]
I know all too many people who think "Boy, it's really a good idea to ban guns, because then people can't get them", and yet argue that narcotics should be legal because "people will get them anyway."

I'm for the latter, but...for different reasons.
[/Politics]


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 29, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Wait, wait, you're telling me that this *isn't* an effective tool to stop people with bad intent???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got me there. im scared now . I just find it amusing sworn LEO's get kicked off of college campuses (for the record... they could not legally force me to leave, i left under my own volition to avoid starting a huge confrontation with the "chief of security", and also for the record i am legally allowed to carry a firearm in a gun free zone)


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 29, 2016)

I wonder why there haven't been mass shootings in public places in Arizona. 

Did I mention that this is the anniversary of when I got Mt CCW?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 29, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I wonder why there haven't been mass shootings in public places in Arizona.
> 
> Did I mention that this is the anniversary of when I got Mt CCW?


What's that?!?!?  my friend has a scary scary thing that lets him carry his scary black tactical military projectile flinging object, under his shirt!!!!! Nobody can even see it what is this madness!!!!!!!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 29, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I wonder why there haven't been mass shootings in public places in Arizona.
> 
> Did I mention that this is the anniversary of when I got Mt CCW?



My not Mt.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 29, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> got me there. im scared now . I just find it amusing sworn LEO's get kicked off of college campuses (for the record... they could not legally force me to leave, i left under my own volition to avoid starting a huge confrontation with the "chief of security", and also for the record i am legally allowed to carry a firearm in a gun free zone)



[Politics] People are crazy, once they see a "scary" object, they can't be rational.[/Politics]



ViolynEMT said:


> I wonder why there haven't been mass shootings in public places in Arizona.



The only one I can think of was the Tuscon shooting, and that incident was stopped by some very aggressive (not necessarily armed - one was, I think?) good guys!



ViolynEMT said:


> My not Mt.


Mount CCW

One very well armed mountain


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 29, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> [Politics] People are crazy, once they see a "scary" object, they can't be rational.[/Politics]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. Ya got me on the Tucson shooting. I can't believe I forgot that one. Of course it wasn't a random shooting. It was because of those darned politics.

And, oh yes, you had better beware of that Mt. though it's probably a very safe place to be.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 29, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Yeah. Ya got me on the Tucson shooting. I can't believe I forgot that one. Of course it wasn't a random shooting. It was because of those darned politics.
> 
> And, oh yes, you had better beware of that Mt. though it's probably a very safe place to be.



Totally. And also it was a guy who probably shouldn't have had a gun in the first place...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 29, 2016)

DONT WE ALL LOVE OUR POLITICIANS AND BUREAUCRATS?!?!?!  
**I do not represent my current employer with my posts on emtlife**


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 29, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> DONT WE ALL LOVE OUR POLITICIANS AND BUREAUCRATS?!?!?!
> **I do not represent my current employer with my posts on emtlife**



My taxes are reasonable and fair!


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 29, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I wonder why there haven't been mass shootings in public places in Arizona.
> 
> Did I mention that this is the anniversary of when I got my CCW?


Well, I _could_ fix that Mt for ya...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 29, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> Well, I _could_ fix that Mt for ya...




Awwww, but we're having so much fun with it! heehee


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 29, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Awwww, but we're having so much fun with it! heehee


move to cali or NY they'll fix it by making it go byebye


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 29, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I wonder why there haven't been mass shootings in public places in Arizona.



Terrorist 1: Yeah hey let's try a massive shooting in the very place where people are crazy about guns and have open carry. 

Terrorist 2: You must be joking right? I know, let's go to California.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 29, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> move to cali or NY they'll fix it by making it go byebye



NYS isn't so so bad, as long as you're not in NYC...you even have to register a long gun in NYC.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 29, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> NYS isn't so so bad, as long as you're not in NYC...you even have to register a long gun in NYC.


idk who told you that, but don't listen... NYS is pretttttty bad. NYS successfully managed to ban their own LEO's guns for a good 2 months. It's so assbackwards in my personal opinion, the laws here just dont make any sense.. NYS is the definition of a "ban black scary tactical military looking guns" state...


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 29, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> idk who told you that, but don't listen... NYS is pretttttty bad. NYS successfully managed to ban their own LEO's guns for a good 2 months. It's so assbackwards in my personal opinion, the laws here just dont make any sense.. NYS is the definition of a "ban black scary tactical military looking guns" state...



Clearly you haven't looked at CA gun laws...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 29, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Clearly you haven't looked at CA gun laws...



I never said we were the worst... Just one of the worst behind commiefornia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 29, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I never said we were the worst... Just one of the worst behind commiefornia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Haha. I know. CA is the pinnacle of banning anything scary looking when it comes to guns. Hell at least NYS doesn't require a freaking background check to buy freaking ammo.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 29, 2016)

Mass is pretty bad too from everything I have seen

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 29, 2016)

Makes me wanna move to Hawaii even more.....based on my reading of their gun laws, yeah you have to register all your long guns, but the state has one permit you get for both long guns and shotguns, 14 day waiting period after getting the permit to buy anything, and it's good for one year....But once you get said permit and wait the initial two weeks, for the rest of the year you can buy all the rifles and shotguns you want (and can afford) w/out waiting or worried if it's an "assault" rifle or not, nor do I have to worry about my magazines or ammo....

(handguns are another story, instead of 1 yearly permit, you have to get a handgun permit for each individual handgun complete with the 14 day waiting period). Still pretty strict, but a lot more manageable IMO than my current home states.......


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 29, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Haha. I know. CA is the pinnacle of banning anything scary looking when it comes to guns. Hell at least NYS doesn't require a freaking background check to buy freaking ammo.



Nope, to this day I don't think any firearm ban was more ridiculous then when NYS banned hi capacity magazines for everybody... Including law enforcement..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 29, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Mass is pretty bad too from everything I have seen
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



I don't live there so I can't tell you for sure but I think that they are very similar to NYS laws. Just not called the SAFE act... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 29, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Awwww, but we're having so much fun with it! heehee


That's why I didn't!


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 29, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> idk who told you that, but don't listen... NYS is pretttttty bad. NYS successfully managed to ban their own LEO's guns for a good 2 months. It's so assbackwards in my personal opinion, the laws here just dont make any sense.. NYS is the definition of a "ban black scary tactical military looking guns" state...



I guess I was way wrong! I though it was just NYC. Wow. I knew the "SAFE" act was silly, but I didn't realize how poorly designed (as bad or worse than the Federal AWB)!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 29, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> I guess I was way wrong! I though it was just NYC. Wow. I knew the "SAFE" act was silly, but I didn't realize how poorly designed (as bad or worse than the Federal AWB)!



Much worse imo didn't meant to sound like an *** it's just true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 29, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Much worse imo didn't meant to sound like an *** it's just true



No, no - I appreciate your candor! It's informative for me!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 29, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> No, no - I appreciate your candor! It's informative for me!



http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/48/485574c48a60c7e0ed1c561553c068577d9e8c51175fe8c84d3e6d4244c4f14f.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 29, 2016)

i think im going to start my dream car build... 71' hemi cuda


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 30, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> i think im going to start my dream car build... 71' hemi cuda


I think you just made my dad jealous 




(Ok me too a bit)


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 30, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I think you just made my dad jealous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry it'll take me a long long time because I'm doing it right... 426 hemi. Lime light green with black. Hopefully will get done by the time I'm 35-40


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 30, 2016)

Fancy car.  I want a BMW f800gs (motorcycle).

On another note.  Bought my plane ticket to North Carolina.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 30, 2016)

My dad comments the '70 Charger RT on the tv right now is closer to his dream car but he wouldn't exactly be upset with your 'Cuda


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 30, 2016)

So anyway...anyone familiar with fumigation? Apparently we have termites in the garage and the exterminators can't get to them so we are getting the house tented and fumigated. They told us we had to get open food containers out of the house, but that was pretty much it. We can leave unopened (still sealed by the manufacturer) cans and jars and whatnot out, and can even put food in this special plastic bag, double bag it, and leave in the refrigerator inside while being fumigated. And even things like toothpaste and mouthwash are ok to leave, pretty much only what you'd consume and swallow has to either go in the bags or leave the house, everything else is fine. I guess I'm just being slightly paranoid about the food in the bags, and things like dishes and silverware and clothes, which I'm told are fine. Even the dogs (and cat's) chew toys are fine to leave (the pets get to be boarded for a couple days). 

Anyone have any experience with this kind of fumigation? Any tips, Do's/Do Not's etc?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 30, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> My dad comments the '70 Charger RT on the tv right now is closer to his dream car but he wouldn't exactly be upset with your 'Cuda


for me it was between the 'cuda, or a 71' GTO Judge.... Part of me also wanted a roadrunner, but that was crushed.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 30, 2016)

A North Carolina man died while attempting to perform CPR on his wife.  

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2016/11/30/north-carolina-man-dies-while-attempting-cpr-on-wife.html


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 30, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> A North Carolina man died while attempting to perform CPR on his wife.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/health/2016/11/30/north-carolina-man-dies-while-attempting-cpr-on-wife.html



Oof. Poor guy.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 30, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> A North Carolina man died while attempting to perform CPR on his wife.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/health/2016/11/30/north-carolina-man-dies-while-attempting-cpr-on-wife.html





EpiEMS said:


> Oof. Poor guy.


Honestly? After 31 years of marriage to my wife, I would be ok with me dying this way.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 30, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> i think im going to start my dream car build... 71' hemi cuda



Soooooo.....like next year then? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 30, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Soooooo.....like next year then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


start or finish next year?? i'm schmoozing around for used ones that aren't beat to all hell, customize it a bit for me. Share it with my dad, and call it a day. hopefully <45k over 6-7 years? with a useable car in 3-4?

Maybe i'll have to pick a different car too.. who knows.


----------



## Flying (Nov 30, 2016)

Disappoint your dad by buying him a Le Car.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 30, 2016)

Flying said:


> Disappoint your dad by buying him a Le Car.


i may have to result to a charger >.<. although i'd probably rip an old 442 olds before i did that. maybe even a gran torino 72'?


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 30, 2016)

I do have to say, today's my first shift back with the 8 new units (all 24hr shifts too!) they've added in my area.....all of a sudden life is sooooo much nicer at my station, that phone isn't ringing off the hook lol 

(Buuut....supposedly, according to one of our Supes, tonight at midnight we'll start running Compton calls, so we'll see how long that lasts ha)


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 30, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> (Buuut....supposedly, according to one of our Supes, tonight at midnight we'll start running Compton calls, so we'll see how long that lasts ha)


stay safe


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 30, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I do have to say, today's my first shift back with the 8 new units (all 24hr shifts too!) they've added in my area.....all of a sudden life is sooooo much nicer at my station, that phone isn't ringing off the hook lol
> 
> (Buuut....supposedly, according to one of our Supes, tonight at midnight we'll start running Compton calls, so we'll see how long that lasts ha)





NysEms2117 said:


> stay safe


Compton isn't that bad. Have they disbanded their AO chingadera? Also, I hear there's a local company there that would love to help...gotta love "Hub City, aka, Tha CPT"


----------



## dutemplar (Nov 30, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> for me it was between the 'cuda, or a 71' GTO Judge.... Part of me also wanted a roadrunner, but that was crushed.



One of the hard things here, is seeing all the old classic, muscle, and supercars that are left abandoned in the dust to slowly be sandblasted apart...

A pair of old Chargers, a bunch of older I'mNotSures with fins and all, a few lambos and such just sitting abandoned...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 30, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> start or finish next year?? i'm schmoozing around for used ones that aren't beat to all hell, customize it a bit for me. Share it with my dad, and call it a day. hopefully <45k over 6-7 years? with a useable car in 3-4?
> 
> Maybe i'll have to pick a different car too.. who knows.



Was trying to make an old joke...

Camaro or Grand Torino would be badass. I'm a Chevelle guy myself though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 30, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Was trying to make an old joke...
> 
> Camaro or Grand Torino would be badass. I'm a Chevelle guy myself though.
> 
> ...



Sorry . Torinos are much less expensive I'm finding...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 30, 2016)

42 degrees and windy outside. It's finally getting to be better duck hunting weather than the 75 degrees we had not too long ago. Got a lot of trigger pulling to do once I go home.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 30, 2016)

I think that's the first time I've seen someone say they're happy about temps going from 75° to42°......if you say that around here you might end up on a 5150 hold


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 30, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I think that's the first time I've seen someone say they're happy about temps going from 75° to42°......if you say that around here you might end up on a 5150 hold


Hey, what can I say. My trigger fingers got an itch. Besides, I am a winter baby, this is my time of year.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 30, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Compton isn't that bad. Have they disbanded their AO chingadera? Also, I hear there's a local company there that would love to help...gotta love "Hub City, aka, Tha CPT"


Yup, tonight is their AO's last night. Supposedly they'll use their medic vans as squads and we'll go on and transport everything like we do with County...we will see starting tonight at midnight


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 30, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Yup, tonight is their AO's last night. Supposedly they'll use their medic vans as squads and we'll go on and transport everything like we do with County...we will see starting tonight at midnight


Interesting, I wonder if they're still using the same vans as when I left. 

I actually had to call them once for ALS back up, honestly some of those guys took care of their city the best they could with what they had. The Compton 24 AMR used to have rarely had to "back them up", again this was when they had their AO program.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 1, 2016)

I was at Cabella's today and finally found a pistol caliber carbine I want. Taurus' CT9. It was a great feeling long arm


----------



## Old Tracker (Dec 1, 2016)

I bought a pistol cal. carbine a few years back. Its available in .9, .40, or .45 cal. and takes Glock mags. They are called Just Right Carbines. Youtube has videos.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 1, 2016)

So I guess we only started Paramount last night, don't start Compton till next month. But without those calls, those 5 extra units in our immediate area really help out call volume wise lol


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 1, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> So I guess we only started Paramount last night, don't start Compton till next month. But without those calls, those 5 extra units in our immediate area really help out call volume wise lol


So is it BLS units that respond for transports and BLS calls, with ALS first response (not transport capable?) from FD?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 1, 2016)

Oh God.  I’m actually excited to buy some furniture with my next paycheck…  Is this…  Is this what adulting feels like?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 1, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Oh God.  I’m actually excited to buy some furniture with my next paycheck…  Is this…  Is this what adulting feels like?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yup


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 1, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Oh God.  I’m actually excited to buy some furniture with my next paycheck…  Is this…  Is this what adulting feels like?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



It hurts...buying furniture always feels like such a waste (a couch, though - there's a good use of money)!


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 1, 2016)

Get to nursing facility for aloc. Nurse lady knows nothing besides Parkinson's and diabetes and assumes the pt was drunk before we got there because their residents are drinking every night....what the **** guys...such a quality establishment....being treated as a stroke, he better hope its not.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 1, 2016)

I don't usually pay for furniture... one of the perks of being a young person with lots of older friends and relatives. Plenty of castoffs to be had.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 1, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Get to nursing facility for aloc. Nurse lady knows nothing besides Parkinson's and diabetes and assumes the pt was drunk before we got there because their residents are drinking every night....what the **** guys...such a quality establishment....being treated as a stroke, he better hope its not.



I get so happy going to facilities where they're actually providing quality care. It's too often just minimal or not even that.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 1, 2016)

Just ran a massive STEMI in every lead except V2&3. Confirmed after switching leads over to the right side with ST depression. Dude started having chest pain during intercourse. Coded at the hospital and called at the hospital. If you're gonna die, that's the way to go man.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 1, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Just ran a massive STEMI in every lead except V2&3. Confirmed after switching leads over to the right side with ST depression. Dude started having chest pain during intercourse. Coded at the hospital and called at the hospital. If you're gonna die, that's the way to go man.


Apical/ extensive anterior?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 1, 2016)

I didn't get a good look at the 12 lead. Just a quick peak of the second that we ran after switching the leads. Sounded like lateral/posterior. Extensive cardiac history per fire.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 1, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=281206615610474


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 1, 2016)

Weird, but sounds like a significant LCA occlusion. Did he finish up?


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 1, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> So is it BLS units that respond for transports and BLS calls, with ALS first response (not transport capable?) from FD?


They actually currently transport in their own ALS ambulances, but for reasons, they are shutting down their BLS AO program and have contracted with us, and apparently they'll use their ALS vans as squads, where we transport all the calls, like we currently do with LACoFD. Water Cooler gossip is that this is fallout from this: (story broke in March of 2015 btw) http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/...ghters-without-emt-permit-20150326-story.html

https://www.google.com/amp/www.lati...50707-story,amp.html?client=ms-android-att-us

https://www.ems1.com/ems-products/aeds/articles/3010042-AEDs-back-on-Calif-FD-ambulances-and-trucks/

Rumor also has it that either Compton FD wants to be absorbed into County Fire or vice versa, but I haven't seen any actual documentation on that though.


CALEMT said:


> Dude started having chest pain during intercourse. Coded at the hospital and called at the hospital. If you're gonna die, that's the way to go man.


I can't imagine his  partner is feeling about that turn of events...







 "How would you like to die, Tyrione, son of Tywin?"

"In my own bed, at the age of 80, with a belly full of wine and a maidens....[censored to avoid the ban hammer]"


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 1, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> they are shutting down their BLS AO program and have contracted with us, and apparently they'll use their ALS vans as squads



Ah, the joys of fire-based EMS.

Tyrion FTW!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 1, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Get to nursing facility for aloc. Nurse lady knows nothing besides Parkinson's and diabetes and assumes the pt was drunk before we got there because their residents are drinking every night....what the **** guys...such a quality establishment....being treated as a stroke, he better hope its not.



If I ever get stuck in a nursing home they better let me drink every night! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 1, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> If I ever get stuck in a nursing home they better let me drink every night!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I love this idea - and so do (some) elder care facilities! Here's a good example of this from the NYT: 



> Disregarding typical nursing-home rules, Beatitudes allowed Ms. Nance, 96 and afflicted with Alzheimer’s, to sleep, be bathed and dine whenever she wanted, even at 2 a.m. She could eat anything, too, no matter how unhealthy, including unlimited chocolate.



If I can't have a stiff drink when I'm 96 because it might kill me, well, then I think we're missing something here.

They really should bring EMS folks into the discussion on nursing home, palliative care, and transfer issues.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 1, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Was trying to make an old joke...
> 
> Camaro or Grand Torino would be badass. I'm a Chevelle guy myself though.
> 
> ...



Gran Tourino was my first car.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 1, 2016)

[Politics]
Wow, Mattis for SecDef! That's actually a great thing to hear - the man is a bada** and very smart!
[/Politics]
Now how 'bout them...[insert sportsball team here]?


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 1, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> If I ever get stuck in a nursing home they better let me drink every night!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't mind the drinking part as much as I minded they didn't know **** about him. So easy to assume he is drunk and not actually check on him, which sounds like was the case until she decided he wasn't sobering up.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 1, 2016)

And on the note, I need food. Non stop all day. I don't think we ever reached a post before we got a call. >< I had a feeling today was gonna be hectic.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 1, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Wow, Mattis for SecDef! That's actually a great thing to hear - the man is a bada** and very smart!



All my buddies in the Corps are well... extatic that Mad Dog Mattis is the Sectary of Defense.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 1, 2016)

I heard Petraeus might be being considered for another Cabinet position also? Petraeus +Mattis in the White House = awesome in my book.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm not in the corps and I'm still extatic!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 1, 2016)

Watching the grand tour... Aka top gear... Love it, picked up where they left off!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 1, 2016)

Too good not to share. I pity the fools who don't get it.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 1, 2016)

I can't believe I nearly had to argue with the Denny's waiter that a side of bacon is more than just a single solitary strip (which is what he brought out....I had to have him give me a menu so I can point out where it says that a side of bacon is 4 strips....)


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 1, 2016)

good vodka recommendations anybody?? I have Ciroc, and New Amsterdam(cali people ). What else should i add?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 1, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> good vodka recommendations anybody?? I have Ciroc, and New Amsterdam(cali people ). What else should i add?


Titos vodka,  out of Texas.  It's good stuff. Very smooth. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 2, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I can't believe I nearly had to argue with the Denny's waiter that a side of bacon is more than just a single solitary strip (which is what he brought out....I had to have him give me a menu so I can point out where it says that a side of bacon is 4 strips....)



I want my bacon dammit!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 2, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Titos vodka, out of Texas. It's good stuff. Very smooth.


i shall investigate if they sell it up here tomorrow.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 2, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I want my bacon dammit!



Bacon pancakes? Oh great. I just created my own earworm. Let's see how many people get this.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 2, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Bacon pancakes? Oh great. I just created my own earworm. Let's see how many people get this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 2, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks a heap, Bru. I knew I could count on you.


----------



## exodus (Dec 2, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> good vodka recommendations anybody?? I have Ciroc, and New Amsterdam(cali people ). What else should i add?


Vodka is vodka once you get out of the 20+ for a 750 range.  If you're mixing, go with anything. If you're going straight or with ice cubes, grey goose is affordable from big chain stores.  My recommendation, buy a bunch of the small bottles of different brands and see what you like the most.  

Alcohol is very subjective and each brand taste slightly different. It's really only truly important to differentiate between brands if you're going straight, otherwise go for the cheaper (or stronger) alternative.


----------



## exodus (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm on a tequila kick right now.  I've moved and don't really have anywhere to get craft-style beers anymore   I miss me some piraat ale.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 2, 2016)

exodus said:


> Alcohol is very subjective and each brand taste slightly different. It's really only truly important to differentiate between brands if you're going straight, otherwise go for the cheaper (or stronger) alternative.



All vodka taste like ethanol to me...


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 2, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> i shall investigate if they sell it up here tomorrow.



They sold it in Poughkeepsie as of three years ago - I'm sure they sell it in Albany! It's good stuff!


----------



## dutemplar (Dec 2, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> [Politics]
> Wow, Mattis for SecDef! That's actually a great thing to hear - the man is a bada** and very smart!
> [/Politics]
> Now how 'bout them...[insert sportsball team here]?




If he runs for President next cycle, that would be Mad Dog 2020...


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 2, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Now how 'bout them...[insert sportsball team here]?


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 2, 2016)

That is a great comic. I think it might be the sports analysis that irritates me the most!


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 2, 2016)

So we do some little trivia game in medical terminology that we connect to through phones or laptops. Today was team day and I misunderstood how many teams we were having and thought I would team up with a friend. Saw team name box and typed "cooter". I guess outside of the South, that isn't a turtle....  Then come to find out, teams were just left and right side of the room.....oops....


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 2, 2016)

Cooking a late breakfast today for the girlfriend.  

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 2, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Cooking a late breakfast today for the girlfriend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I woulda burned me house down, so good on you !


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 2, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Thanks a heap, Bru. I knew I could count on you.



Anytime, V! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 2, 2016)

DSId a head bleed earlier. Two and a half hours after finally getting back to station I'm finished with my paperwork. 

I haven't been this comfy in a recliner for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 3, 2016)

Other CCT truck got an epiglottitis call... sooooooooooooooooooooo glad.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 3, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Other CCT truck got an epiglottitis call... sooooooooooooooooooooo glad.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 3, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3264
> 
> View attachment 3265



That's a great little visual to help remember the signs/symptoms of epiglottis.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 3, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3264
> 
> View attachment 3265


Thats YOUR treatment.... Mine is Panic- Call ER DOC, explain i can't do anything, then ask what to do. lol luckily im an EMT on a CCT rig tho, so thats ALLLL my Medics problem... I still call the Doc, just for my partner


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 3, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> explain i can't do anything



Gas or diesel bolus will help those patients.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 3, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Gas or diesel bolus will help those patients.


i am yet to drive >.<... we have a 3 person crew, our EMR drives.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 3, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Thats YOUR treatment.... Mine is Panic- Call ER DOC, explain i can't do anything, then ask what to do. lol luckily im an EMT on a CCT rig tho, so thats ALLLL my Medics problem... I still call the Doc, just for my partner


Our treatment is supportive care, with emphasis on preparation for an emergent airway. So for me? Dim lights and monitoring for any changes in ventilatory status, by no means no reason for me to panic. 

It's essentially "basic" treatment. They don't even want an IV if it can be prolonged/ with held until ED arrival. Epiglottis is not all that common where I am, yet would argue it is in fact a true "airway emergency".


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 3, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Gas or diesel bolus will help those patients.


Whoooa nelly, a _judicial diesel bolus _titrated to getting there in one piece.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 3, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Our treatment is supportive care, with emphasis on preparation for an emergent airway. So for me? Dim lights and monitoring for any changes in ventilatory status, by no means no reason for me to panic.
> 
> It's essentially "basic" treatment. They don't even want an IV if it can be prolonged/ with held until ED arrival. Epiglottis is not all that common where I am, yet would argue it is in fact a true "airway emergency".


The way it was explained to me by my EMT teacher was along the lines of: "dont think about the child, dont look at the child, dont do anything to aggravate/change the childs state in any way Obviously, you need to monitor your patient, but i think it was to draw a picture. Here its common because often some families cannot afford the vaccines and cold populated underfunded city = good environment.
I have no emergency airway capabilities other then bvm and OPA/NPA. My medic partner would be doing that bit..


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 3, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> The way it was explained to me by *my EMT teacher was along the lines of: "dont think about the child, dont look at the child, dont do anything to aggravate/change the childs state in any way*...


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 3, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Whoooa nelly, a _judicial diesel bolus _titrated to getting there in one piece.



I meant that more in the sense of get them to a higher level of care to where they can actually do something. Not drive like your hair is on fire and your *** is catching.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 3, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


>


i know i know contradiction, but i think you got the point that was trying to be made..... or at least i hope you did


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 3, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I meant that more in the sense of get them to a higher level of care to where they can actually do something. Not drive like your hair is on fire and your *** is catching.









NysEms2117 said:


> i know i know contradiction, but i think you got the point that was trying to be made..... or at least i hope you did


Indeed, sir.


----------



## exodus (Dec 3, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Indeed, sir.




That reminds me, I'm at the track Sunday.  Damn it. I don't want to be at the track. I'm bored. I want to run calls.


----------



## exodus (Dec 3, 2016)

exodus said:


> That reminds me, I'm at the track Sunday.  Damn it. I don't want to be at the track. I'm bored. I want to run calls.



@CALEMT Do you want to get track certified?  Sounds like we're going to do a few more. We're hurting on medics that are, uh, responsible(?) enough to do track. But there's talks of a few more EMT's signing up. I'm sure some PT'rs would be nice.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 3, 2016)

Today should be an interesting day. We (Manatee County Medical Reserve Corps) will be setting up our Medical Aid Station Trailer at the Bradenton Blues Festival today. 0730 - 2100. Long day, but the weather should be beautiful and we get to listen to great music.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2016)

I knew I shouldn't have talked about my recliner...tones perfectly spaced all  night for right when you start to fall asleep  . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 3, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Other CCT truck got an epiglottitis call... sooooooooooooooooooooo glad.


I've had two of those this year so far...  Luckily the neb epi helped,  but it was still dicey 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 3, 2016)

exodus said:


> @CALEMT Do you want to get track certified?  Sounds like we're going to do a few more. We're hurting on medics that are, uh, responsible(?) enough to do track. But there's talks of a few more EMT's signing up. I'm sure some PT'rs would be nice.



You know I've seriously thought about it. With me going into medic school and all. It would be the perfect shift to be able to study and all. Maybe run a couple calls.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 3, 2016)

exodus said:


> That reminds me, I'm at the track Sunday.  Damn it. I don't want to be at the track. I'm bored. I want to run calls.


That's the whole reason I am at the track! It's nice to get paid and not have to do any paperwork aside from a simple stand-by ePCR.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 3, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> You know I've seriously thought about it. With me going into medic school and all. It would be the perfect shift to be able to study and all. Maybe run a couple calls.


Do this as much as you can. I take it you have started now?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 3, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Do this as much as you can. I take it you have started now?



January 17


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 3, 2016)

Looks like it's going to be one of those "hurry up and wait" kind of days.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 3, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Looks like it's going to be one of those "hurry up and wait" kind of days.


That's everyday 'round my station.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 3, 2016)

I think we are all going to float away.  It's pouring. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 3, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I've had two of those this year so far...  Luckily the neb epi helped,  but it was still dicey
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk




Nebulized epi for epiglottitis? Or were these kids with croup?

The thing I learned was leave epiglottitis kids alone. Offer some humidified o2, but otherwise just beat feet to the ED and get ready for a surgical airway.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 3, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Nebulized epi for epiglottitis? Or were these kids with croup?
> 
> The thing I learned was leave epiglottitis kids alone. Offer some humidified o2, but otherwise just beat feet to the ED and get ready for a surgical airway.


**** my bad.  I did mean Croup.  I can't think today apparently. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 3, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> That's everyday 'round my station.


Lo and behold soon as I open my big fat yap...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 3, 2016)

i was thinking the same thing DE, but i wasn't a medic and didn't feel like getting roasted lol.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 3, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> i was thinking the same thing DE, but i wasn't a medic and didn't feel like getting roasted lol.



It's okay. You can jump in. We don't verify education here. 

Bawhahahah. Sorry. I had to.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 3, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> It's okay. You can jump in. We don't verify education here.
> 
> Bawhahahah. Sorry. I had to.


glad you did, I now promote myself to Surgeon General.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 3, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Nebulized epi for epiglottitis? Or were these kids with croup?
> 
> The thing I learned was leave epiglottitis kids alone. Offer some humidified o2, but otherwise just beat feet to the ED and get ready for a surgical airway.


That's our treatment tree here as well, neb ep for croupy kiddos, and leave the (suspected) epiglottis be and monitor for transport.

A sudden spike in temp is supposed to be a "classic" giveaway as oftentimes their symptoms may mimic one another, but I am no surgeon general, sooo...


NysEms2117 said:


> glad you did, I now promote myself to Surgeon General.





NysEms2117 said:


> i was thinking the same thing DE, but i wasn't a medic and didn't feel like *getting roasted* lol.


...that's part of the fun.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 3, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> glad you did, I now promote myself to Surgeon General.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 3, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> That's our treatment tree here as well, neb ep for croupy kiddos, and leave the (suspected) epiglottis be and monitor for transport.
> 
> A sudden spike in temp is supposed to be a "classic" giveaway as oftentimes their symptoms may mimic one another, but I am no surgeon general, sooo...
> 
> ...




The drooling and inability to eat or drink is a big tell. Croup is subglottic inflammation, so they can eat or drink without difficulty. But, if the mom says the kiddo can't drink or control their own secretions, I always err on the side of epiglottitis.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 3, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> The drooling and inability to eat or drink is a big tell. Croup is subglottic inflammation, so they can eat or drink without difficulty. But, if the mom says the kiddo can't drink or control their own secretions, I always err on the side of epiglottitis.



That's ya know what I was going to say 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 3, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Looks like it's going to be one of those "hurry up and wait" kind of days.


That was clearly NOT how things went for me the last couple days... Slammed with some generally sick patients. Had a couple of hypoglycemic ALOC patients, both brought in by ambulance. Glucagon worked well for the first one (no IV access, no need for an IO, can't say due to HIPAA details) and the other was definitely "lights out" with an FSBG < 30... I would have pushed the D50 regardless of presence of the doc who ordered the D50 which was in my hands already. Always fun to try to push syrup through a small bore IV...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 3, 2016)

I also had a ridiculous past couple of days at the Urgent Care. They treat us more as an ER than I had expected. On Friday, I worked as the clinical lead, our equalvent of a charge nurse, talk about trial by fire. In 13 hours we had a syncope in the lobby that took a couple of liters of fluid, a couple of fairly decent trauma patients and a "man down" in front of our clinic. Along with an additional 60+ General sickness "fast track" type patients. The paramedic works up all of the "emergent" stuff before the provider sees them, and in the case of something that is a life threat, we can treat to our full scope. Otherwise, we have to get orders for procedures/meds. 

We were staffed with me, a rad tech (who also doubles as an MA), a PCT who can basically just triage and do simple procedures like collecting a UA and a PA.

Oh, and our digital rads went down at around 11am and wasn't working again until after 5:30pm. And everyone needed rads. And we had a brand new NP on her first day who couldn't script or discharge patients due to a computer issue. It was a crazy day.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 3, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> That was clearly NOT how things went for me the last couple days... Slammed with some generally sick patients. Had a couple of hypoglycemic ALOC patients, both brought in by ambulance. Glucagon worked well for the first one (no IV access, no need for an IO, can't say due to HIPAA details) and the other was definitely "lights out" with an FSBG < 30... I would have pushed the D50 regardless of presence of the doc who ordered the D50 which was in my hands already. Always fun to try to push syrup through a small bore IV...


Without giving away much, are a rural ED nurse? 

I'd always imagined you have to learn to improvise at these types of facilities as some of the staff at the more rural ED's where I am have to either think on the fly, and/ or deal with physicians who oftentimes lack ED time and experience; seems interesting, and a recipe for frequently high-acuity admissions.


----------



## exodus (Dec 3, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I also had a ridiculous past couple of days at the Urgent Care. They treat us more as an ER than I had expected. On Friday, I worked as the clinical lead, our equalvent of a charge nurse, talk about trial by fire. In 13 hours we had a syncope in the lobby that took a couple of liters of fluid, a couple of fairly decent trauma patients and a "man down" in front of our clinic. Along with an additional 60+ General sickness "fast track" type patients. The paramedic works up all of the "emergent" stuff before the provider sees them, and in the case of something that is a life threat, we can treat to our full scope. Otherwise, we have to get orders for procedures/meds.
> 
> We were staffed with me, a rad tech (who also doubles as an MA), a PCT who can basically just triage and do simple procedures like collecting a UA and a PA.
> 
> Oh, and our digital rads went down at around 11am and wasn't working again until after 5:30pm. And everyone needed rads. And we had a brand new NP on her first day who couldn't script or discharge patients due to a computer issue. It was a crazy day.



Be sure your license bureau is okay with you acting as a full-scope medic while not on an ambulance / on the clock with your licensed agency / MD.  Several of our medics just got in trouble for working in an ER with the full scope of a medic when they were not legally allowed to.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 3, 2016)

exodus said:


> Be sure your license bureau is okay with you acting as a full-scope medic while not on an ambulance / on the clock with your licensed agency / MD.  Several of our medics just got in trouble for working in an ER with the full scope of a medic when they were not legally allowed to.


That's odd? I've never heard of something like that. All the states I've worked in have allowed full scope anywhere you have a medical director.  

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 3, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> That's odd? I've never heard of something like that. All the states I've worked in have allowed full scope anywhere you have a medical director.


One word: California.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 4, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> That's odd? I've never heard of something like that. All the states I've worked in have allowed full scope anywhere you have a medical director.



Some states don't allow EMS providers to function in fixed facilities - at least, under their EMS licensure, so I am given to understand. This could be due to laws or regulatory/rulemaking decisions.

(A decent, if limited, write-up is in Part II of this document from the ASTHO)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 4, 2016)

Absolutely a valid point, and one that anyone who functions in a role like this should  be aware of. We are certainly not independent practitioners and have a full set of protocols to function under while in the clinic and we operate under a medical director. I also should be clear when I say "full scope", I mean the full scope allowed under those protocols. For example, I cannot perform a surgical airway in the urgent care clinic but I can perform assessment, diagnostics and immediate interventions as needed, like D50, Albuterol or the like.

There has been a trend to allow paramedics to work as "advanced scope techs" in Emergency Departments and we've been doing it for years with Remote medicine and offshore posts. If there are clearly defined protocols and oversight of the medics by a medical director or program coordinator, I don't see a huge issue with it.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 4, 2016)

That reminds me...I'd like to see a national model emergency medical services statute if one exists. We have them for so many different things (drug laws, traffic, etc.), EMS would be nice to see!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 4, 2016)

Wish I could remember what sleep feels like.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 4, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Wish I could remember what sleep feels like.


Like death is my guess.  I know what waking up in a warm bed feels like though!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 4, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Like death is my guess.  I know what waking up in a warm bed feels like though!




Pretty soon you will be getting even less sleep!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 4, 2016)

I know.  So I'm enjoying it while I can!


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 4, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> I know.  So I'm enjoying it while I can!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 4, 2016)

I love sales. I was able to get Cyn a KCCO bikini she's told me a few times she wanted for a total of $5. Normally $70 or so total including shipping. Hells yea


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 4, 2016)

Having a live-in Chivette is awesome AF.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 4, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Having a live-in Chivette is awesome AF.


I'm rather fond of it lol


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 4, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> That's odd? I've never heard of something like that. All the states I've worked in have allowed full scope anywhere you have a medical director.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk





VentMonkey said:


> One word: California.


Unless that certain part of Title 22 of the California Code of Regulations has changed, a Paramedic may function with full scope in an ED that's basically a Rural/Small hospital and ONLY in the ED at that. Basically the hospital has to be a critical access hospital (fits definition of both really) to make that happen. They decided to allow this because it's most likely these facilities that will have problems getting sufficient RN staffing. Nevermind that even these critical access hospitals MUST follow RN to patient ratios... 

In those facilities, the Paramedic would be supervised by the physician and the RN basically isn't in the chain of command for the Paramedic. It also means that the Paramedic can't exceed the local scope of practice. As a medic, that means that I can't hang antibiotics or give meds outside what I'm allowed to give on the ambulance.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 4, 2016)

Seirende said:


> Today [12/04/15] is the one-year anniversary of the day that I finally told a counselor that I wanted to kill myself. Took a lot of courage and some support from a good friend, but it broke the back of the beast living in my head and I made it to another birthday.



Another year down the road, my depression is on the verge of being well-controlled and life is good.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 4, 2016)

Seirende said:


> Another year down the road, my depression is on the verge of being well-controlled and life is good.


Mazel tov!


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 4, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> Unless that certain part of Title 22 of the California Code of Regulations has changed, a Paramedic may function with full scope in an ED that's basically a Rural/Small hospital and ONLY in the ED at that. *Basically the hospital has to be a critical access hospital (fits definition of both really) to make that happen.* They decided to allow this because it's most likely these facilities that will have problems getting sufficient RN staffing. Nevermind that even these critical access hospitals MUST follow RN to patient ratios...
> 
> In those facilities, the Paramedic would be supervised by the physician and the RN basically isn't in the chain of command for the Paramedic. It also means that the Paramedic can't exceed the local scope of practice. As a medic, that means that I can't hang antibiotics or give meds outside what I'm allowed to give on the ambulance.


I have yet to find a critical access hospital in California that permits paramedics to function in this capacity, though I'd be interested to learn where they're located (sounds perfect for a paramedic with an aging back). The majority of the ED's I know may hire paramedics, but will not let them function as anything other than a glorified ED clerk, in spite of what the "job description" may read. Title 22 or not, to me it seems as though the bulk majority will not let a paramedic function as stated in such a policy; sad really, and I think we call both agree on that.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 4, 2016)

Seirende said:


> Another year down the road, my depression is on the verge of being well-controlled and life is good.





FireWA1 said:


> Mazel tov!


"Mazel, mazel! Good things..."


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 4, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> "Mazel, mazel! Good things..."



I think Alec Baldwin is more famous among my peers for Trump impressions than for Along Came Polly. I just wish people thought of him as Jack Ryan like I do.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 4, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> "Mazel, mazel! Good things..."





EpiEMS said:


> I think Alec Baldwin is more famous among my peers for Trump impressions than for Along Came Polly.



Yeah, I had to look that up. For this whippersnapper, Alec Baldwin brings to mind mostly Capital One commercials and SNL Trump satire.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 4, 2016)

What if I recognize him most from 30 Rock? Also I recognized the police commissioner from Blue Bloods in an old Friends rerun lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 4, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> I think Alec Baldwin is more famous among my peers for Trump impressions than for Along Came Polly. I just wish people thought of him as Jack Ryan like I do.


Oh man, the wife and I love that movie. Between his and PSH's over the top character, their supporting actor roles outshine Stiller and Aniston.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 4, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Wish I could remember what sleep feels like.


Thats gonna be me this week between two 24hr shifts, a mandatory work training class (so I can be "1-and-1" qualified, aka work as the EMT on one of our ALS units if they can't staff them dual medic, otherwise company policy is to pull the medic off the ALS rig and put them on a BLS one if there's no 1-and-1 EMTs available).....oh and on top of that I have drill this weekend.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 4, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> What if I recognize him most from 30 Rock?


Then I would argue you have a remarkable memory. I haven't even seen that show in syndication in a few years, but it was a good show nonetheless; back when Tina Fey was still writing funny material.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 4, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Then I would argue you have a remarkable memory. I haven't even seen that show in syndication in a few years, but it was a good show nonetheless; back when Tina Fey was still writing funny material.


actually I think it was more the late night reruns on Fox after the 10 o'clock news lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 4, 2016)

I find it funny he's now known for all of these comedic impressions. Has anyone ever seen or heard of Glen Gary Glenn Ross?

The man could act, he has about an 8 minute cameo that all but steals the movie, back when movies still consisted of dialogue (circa ~'92? Lol)... "ABC: Always..Be...Closing"


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 4, 2016)

I love me my heavy imperial stouts.  Good thing I only live 4 blocks from this bar

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 4, 2016)

I still can't get into the stouts, about the darkest I go would be the belgian ales such as Brother T.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 4, 2016)

Stouts for me are more for sip and relax type of beer. Like a kick your feet up and smoke a cigar kind of drink.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 4, 2016)

This makes 3x beers tonight that are all over 10%.  I love living so close to a beer bar that had 20+ taps of great beer

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 4, 2016)

One our pilots informed me he makes a wicked batch of apple flavored moonshine he learned from some folks in the south, presumably on his OT shifts.

Needless to say I am anxious to try some.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 4, 2016)

My favorite beer is still Coco Pina Gose. One of her most unique beers I've ever had. https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/26714/215105/


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 5, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I have yet to find a critical access hospital in California that permits paramedics to function in this capacity, though I'd be interested to learn where they're located (sounds perfect for a paramedic with an aging back). The majority of the ED's I know may hire paramedics, but will not let them function as anything other than a glorified ED clerk, in spite of what the "job description" may read. Title 22 or not, to me it seems as though the bulk majority will not let a paramedic function as stated in such a policy; sad really, and I think we call both agree on that.


The ED's that will do this (there are a couple that at least _used_ to...) run a hospital-based 911 ambulance service. Those EMT and Paramedic personnel that are working and are based out of the hospital itself can be used to supplement the nursing staff but cannot replace the nursing staff for the simple reason that if there's a 911 call, patient care continuity must be maintained. Mostly they'd be used to start IV lines, push code meds, run the defibrillator, and the like. Basically they do some very task-oriented stuff that can be handed off to an RN should there be a 911 call that comes in. The hospital I work at is a CAH and "Small and Rural" hospital but they do NOT run their own ambulance company nor do they have a contract with a local ambulance company/agency to allow for EMT/Paramedic upstaffing to meet a sudden increase in patient demand. As an RN there I'd love to have a dedicated Paramedic or two to pass off tasks off to when things get really busy and as a Paramedic, I see instances where sometimes it would be awesome to also be authorized the full Paramedic scope when needed. While I have quite a bit of a wider scope of practice as an RN compared to that of a Paramedic, I'm not authorized to place EJ IV lines, can't intubate, can't do needle decompression, needle cric, etc even with a physician order. I have to be accredited by the hospital to do these things. This isn't to say that I'm helpless because we do have some standing orders for nurses to initiate based on our assessments, but these standing orders are quite limited because usually within seconds or a couple minutes the physician is there in the room to take over from the protocols. 

Since I am also a Paramedic, it would be nice if we could get the prehospital protocols to "work" also within the ED, if only to allow Paramedics to work there as needed and to get the nurses there more exposure to the prehospital protocols so we know what to expect. Radio reports would be much faster if "following XXX protocol at this time" could be done instead of spending a minute or two listing treatments provided...


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 5, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Has anyone ever seen or heard of Glen Gary Glenn Ross?


Oh man, his motivation speech from that is too good. And that movie just has the best cast - Ed Harris, Jack Lemmon, Al Pacino!


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 5, 2016)

Continuing the conversation from  http://emtlife.com/threads/amr-santa-clarita.44913/page-2#post-628585 @gonefishing (mostly cuz we were getting off topic lol) all that talk about Gerber jinxed us, I'm currently posted in Torrance right now yay  Eh maybe we'll snag a Redondo call instead ha


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 5, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Continuing the conversation from  http://emtlife.com/threads/amr-santa-clarita.44913/page-2#post-628585 @gonefishing (mostly cuz we were getting off topic lol) all that talk about Gerber jinxed us, I'm currently posted in Torrance right now yay  Eh maybe we'll snag a Redondo call instead ha


What is the deal with your guys' paramedics being used on BLS cars? Also, are they still "back-up" ALS for the beach cities (assuming they're double paramedic staff when doing so per the county requirement)?


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 5, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> What is the deal with your guys' paramedics being used on BLS cars? Also, are they still "back-up" ALS for the beach cities (assuming they're double paramedic staff when doing so per the county requirement)?


Gerbers no more.  He's over at Mccormick.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 5, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Gerbers no more.  He's over at Mccormick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


That's who I was referring to regarding _their_ paramedics being back-up for the "beach cities" _they _cover. I can't remember Gerber having paramedics back up city fire departments. Maybe SMFD when they had that contract like AMR used to??


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 5, 2016)

$150 later I am ready to hit the duck blind


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 5, 2016)

[Complaint]
20 years since the EMS Agenda for the Future was published...
And we are...where, exactly?
[/Complaint]


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 5, 2016)

Anyone remember the big push for "EMS 2.0" a few years ago?


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 5, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Anyone remember the big push for "EMS 2.0" a few years ago?


I can't say that I specifically recall it being referred to as such, but sounds like nothing more than a buzzword for community paramedicine. Was there more to it than this?
http://happymedic.com/category/ems-2-0/

http://www.highperformanceems.com/tag/ems-2-0/


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 5, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I can't say that I specifically recall it being referred to as such, but sounds like nothing more than a buzzword for community paramedicine. Was there more to it than this?
> http://happymedic.com/category/ems-2-0/
> 
> http://www.highperformanceems.com/tag/ems-2-0/




It was supposed to be the revolution that gives EMS a seat at the table. To be recognized as medical professionals, not just technicians. http://www.lifeunderthelights.com/ems-2-0/#sthash.cCYZeoJW.dpbs

Sadly, most EMS providers lack the education to ever be taken seriously. (Myself included)


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 5, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> It was supposed to be the revolution that gives EMS a seat at the table. To be recognized as medical professionals, not just technicians. http://www.lifeunderthelights.com/ems-2-0/#sthash.cCYZeoJW.dpbs
> 
> Sadly, most EMS providers lack the education to ever be taken seriously. (Myself included)


Well, that's most unfortunate. I think lack of education _coupled with _a sustained lack or sense of maturity given the fluctuations in age ranges demographically speaking is definitely a crippling, and hindering setback towards this sort of thing.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 5, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> It was supposed to be the revolution that gives EMS a seat at the table. To be recognized as medical professionals, not just technicians. http://www.lifeunderthelights.com/ems-2-0/#sthash.cCYZeoJW.dpbs
> 
> Sadly, most EMS providers lack the education to ever be taken seriously. (Myself included)


I would love to see the education standards go up here. I would probably have hated it during, but hitting everything again in more detail would have been nice. I still have to supplement so much stuff on my own (not that this particularly would change) to keep up with various topics I see here and elsewhere.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> What is the deal with your guys' paramedics being used on BLS cars? Also, are they still "back-up" ALS for the beach cities (assuming they're double paramedic staff when doing so per the county requirement)?



Yeah, as far as I'm aware our medic units still run back up for the Beach Cities. In fact, (I'm not 100% sure if we still do at the moment though, none of the medic cars are on the dispatch frequency my station uses so I don't hear their calls), one of the beach cities (HBFD) had some serious staffing issues to where one of their platoons they couldn't fully staff their engine and medic ambulance so for a while we were contracted to have an ALS ambulance at their station, on their tones and dispatch running their calls as their first in ALS rescue (and it was in a McCormick rig too, not theirs). Not sure if they've since fixed that.....but that city is also in serious talks to have LA County Fire take over their station.

Otherwise, last time I worked with one of our medics and asked he mentioned back up in Culver City, I imagine we're gonna be backup for Compton to here when we start BLS response but I wouldn't be surprised if they continue to use County Fire for that as they do currently.

As far as medics on BLS cars, we have 3 ALS rigs (sometimes a fourth that's staffed up for events and the like), and 36x 24 hour BLS rigs (and 7x 12hr and 12 11:30hr "day car" shifts (why not all 19 are an even 12 I have no clue), so if a medic wants to pick up OT and the ALS cars are filled they can pick up on a BLS unit. Also if their partner calls off and they can't get another medic to come in and work the ALS unit, then they'll try to assign a 1-and-1 trained EMT. They can't run back up 911s as an ALS rig, but can still get ALS IFTs. Otherwise, if no 1-and1's are available, they will literally pull the medic off the ALS rig and put them on a BLS unit (apparently the company has this policy, something about not trusting us EMTs with the ALS Narcs or whatever)


gonefishing said:


> Gerbers no more.  He's over at Mccormick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk





VentMonkey said:


> That's who I was referring to regarding _their_ paramedics being back-up for the "beach cities" _they _cover. I can't remember Gerber having paramedics back up city fire departments. Maybe SMFD when they had that contract like AMR used to??


If I remember correctly Gerber had 1-2 dual medic ALS units staffed up at their headquarters that were't part of the same 911 rotation as the BLS rigs were. They were there for ALS IFT's, TFD, and other Beach City backup....I remember one or two times when  I was on shift overhearing them on the radio they got dispatched to the Beach Cities and all of 1 time they responded for TFD backup...While I'm sure they had more calls than those I remeber hearing, they weren't exactly the busiest units lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> If I remember correctly Gerber had 1-2 dual medic ALS units staffed up at their headquarters that were't part of the same 911 rotation as the BLS rigs were. They were there for ALS IFT's, TFD, and other Beach City backup....I remember one or two times when  I was on shift overhearing them on the radio they got dispatched to the Beach Cities and all of 1 time they responded for TFD backup...While I'm sure they had more calls than those I remeber hearing, they weren't exactly the busiest units lol


I didn't even know, nor had I ever seen Gerber paramedic rigs. The only time I really saw Gerber at all was at Kaiser Harbor or Torrance Memorial, interesting system MC has though.

AMR's ALS back up for SMFD would sit in station quite a bit, but they swore they got their share of back ups in that city as well, I don't recall exactly. I was always curious though if any of the post-AMR Jeff companies that took over that city's contract put an ALS unit or two in that city, or if they even requested it as part of their contract.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I think lack of education _coupled with _a sustained lack or sense of maturity given the fluctuations in age ranges demographically speaking is definitely a crippling, and hindering setback towards this sort of thing.



The average age really gives me pause: Average (paid) paramedic and EMT age was 35 years, versus nursing at 44 years, 38 for FFs, and 39 for cops.



Jim37F said:


> so if a medic wants to pick up OT and the ALS cars are filled they can pick up on a BLS unit.



Ahh, the joys of California. So you can't run 911 calls EMT/Medic, period full stop?


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 6, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Ahh, the joys of California. So you can't run 911 calls EMT/Medic, period full stop?


LA County rule, need to be dual medic to be the lead ALS unit. A 1-and-1 can still respond and transport but can't be the lead (unless the world is ending and there's no available dual medics). Long Beach Fire for a bit was running their ALS rescues with 1-and-1 Fire Medic and EMT AO but I heard that program got shut down (I've heard conflicting info on whether it was LA Co EMSA that didn't like it, or the FF union (I heard some medics loved it because then only half of them needed to be on the box vs engine lol)) but alas that program is no more from what I underatand.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> LA County rule



Fun fun fun...
I correct my prior statement: Ah, the joys of fire based EMS.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Long Beach Fire for a bit was running their ALS rescues with 1-and-1 Fire Medic and EMT AO but I heard that program got shut down (I've heard conflicting info on whether it was LA Co EMSA that didn't like it, or the FF union (I heard some medics loved it because then only half of them needed to be on the box vs engine lol)) but alas that program is no more from what I underatand.


Who are they doling out their low acuity (alpha and omega) calls to now then?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 6, 2016)

MISSION SUCCESSFUL! I AM NOW OFFICIALLY ENGAGED !!!!!!


----------



## Seirende (Dec 6, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> MISSION SUCCESSFUL! I AM NOW OFFICIALLY ENGAGED !!!!!!


Congrats!


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 6, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> MISSION SUCCESSFUL! I AM NOW OFFICIALLY ENGAGED !!!!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 6, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> MISSION SUCCESSFUL! I AM NOW OFFICIALLY ENGAGED !!!!!!


My condolences


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 6, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> My condolences


 mind= blown lol. you made me laugh irl. good on you


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 6, 2016)

@NysEms2117 was it every bit as nerve wracking? Also, now comes the onslaught of "when's the baby due" questions from extended family and friends.

Congrats though, bud, I'm happy fer ya'...

Mazel, mazel...


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 6, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> MISSION SUCCESSFUL! I AM NOW OFFICIALLY ENGAGED !!!!!!


Congrats! 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> @NysEms2117 was it every bit as nerve wracking? Also, now comes the onslaught of "when's the baby due" questions from extended family and friends.
> 
> Congrats though, bud, I'm happy fer ya'...
> 
> Mazel, mazel...


yea, my vodka collection can stay undrank(not a word but w/e) now . It was my friend mike whos a city cop pulled her over, and her response was "holy **** mike im andrews girlfriend, you know that". He pulled her over for suspicion of drug trafficking, so she wasn't happy,but i snuck around le car all james bond like. Everything worked out. 

The real story, he pulled her over she said that and i stayed behind the car and hopped a few times to get in sight. james bond like sounds cooler though.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 6, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> yea, my vodka collection can stay undrank(not a word but w/e) now . It was my friend mike whos a city cop pulled her over, and her response was "holy **** mike im andrews girlfriend, you know that". He pulled her over for suspicion of drug trafficking, so she wasn't happy,but i snuck around le car all james bond like. Everything worked out.
> 
> The real story, he pulled her over she said that and i stayed behind the car and hopped a few times to get in sight. james bond like sounds cooler though.


As does the drug trafficking part. My wife would not have found it funny in the least, making it that much funnier to me...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> As does the drug trafficking part. My wife would not have found it funny in the least, making it that much funnier to me...


We went to lunch after... I got a sangich that was supposed to be toasted, it came scorched. I sent it back and got yelled at for being a pain in the ***. she said "you would have eaten that if i made it".. I fired right back with "i'm not engaged to the chef"  lol.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 6, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I sent it back and got yelled at for being a pain in the ***. she said "you would have eaten that if i made it".. I fired right back with "i'm not engaged to the chef"  lol.


Oh yeah, you're definitely in newlywed mode.
Me? I'm in "let's scare the living sh*t out of mom mode" with my two girls egging me on.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Who are they doling out their low acuity (alpha and omega) calls to now then?


Same thing they were doing before their "experiment" (experiment meaning what literally just about everyone else in CA except LA and OC already does lol)...they run a mix of dual fire medic ALS ambulances and dual EMT AO BLS units to the lower acuity stuff (similar to how LAFD runs except LAFD BLS ambulances are still firefighters not AOs)



NysEms2117 said:


> MISSION SUCCESSFUL! I AM NOW OFFICIALLY ENGAGED !!!!!!


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Same thing they were doing before their "experiment" (experiment meaning what literally just about everyone else in CA except LA and OC already does lol)...they run a mix of dual fire medic ALS ambulances and dual EMT AO BLS units to the lower acuity stuff (similar to how LAFD runs except LAFD BLS ambulances are still firefighters not AOs)


Ah, so they still have their BLS AO program?


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 6, 2016)

They sure do. Long Beach and Glendale probably have the biggest AO programs in the county, all the others I'm aware of locally (Culver City, Hermosa Beach, Manhattan Beach, Downey) all only have like 1 or 2 AO units (Compton has an AO program but that is being shut down). Everyone else (except LAFD as previously mentioned) either uses dual FF/PM ambulances for all transports, or some sort of Squad/dual medic Engine with private BLS response.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 6, 2016)

2 hours of sleep, leaving at 0215, in the water by 0600 and shooting at 0641. Should have had a lot more, but we had a solid day overall.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 6, 2016)

Quite the impressive spread there, @StCEMT. This from an urbanite who's only experience duck hunting was on an NES.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 6, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> View attachment 3283


Bless your nostalgic soul.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 6, 2016)

@StCEMT is having a nice duck dinner while I'm making breakfast for dinner cause I'm lazy and have a head cold brewing...


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 6, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> @StCEMT is having a nice duck dinner while I'm making breakfast for dinner cause I'm lazy and have a head cold brewing...


No duck dinner tonight, I am too exhausted to cook and I got tests to get ready for. I wont cook these until I get back to Missouri, maybe I will get on some in Virginia though. I don't know how I want to cook these yet.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 6, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> No duck dinner tonight, I am too exhausted to cook.I wont cook these until I get back to Missouri, maybe I will get on some in Virginia though.


Well, in the spirit of the holidays...enjoy


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 6, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> MISSION SUCCESSFUL! I AM NOW OFFICIALLY ENGAGED !!!!!!


My most sincere condolences. (Married 16 years...)


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Well, in the spirit of the holidays...enjoy



Fra-gi-le... must be Italian.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 6, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> @StCEMT is having a nice duck dinner while I'm making breakfast for dinner cause I'm lazy and have a head cold brewing...


breakfast for dinner is awesome


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> breakfast for dinner is awesome


The true sign of a single man: denial.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> breakfast for dinner is awesome



Even better when you have it with a beer.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 6, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Even better when you have it with a beer.


_*Anything *_is better with a beer.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> _*Anything *_is better with a beer.



Even some of the wome... nevermind.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 7, 2016)

Haven't had time in the day to go out shooting my new gun so decided to go out during the night to do some plinking and also low light shooting with the handgun. The light bar I have on my truck really helped light the area up


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 7, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> _*Anything *_is better with a beer.


Driving isn't


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 7, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Driving isn't


Leave it to the fuzz to ruin a good time...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 7, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Leave it to the fuzz to ruin a good time...



http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/0e/0ed44a6c2cdb65bb706051ee65a69f7fe0bc9fd333ef6950f1c0143a2250d4cc.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 7, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Haven't had time in the day to go out shooting my new gun so decided to go out during the night to do some plinking and also low light shooting with the handgun. The light bar I have on my truck really helped light the area up



Next time you're coming out my way let me know. I'll help you sight in your rifle if you haven't done so yet.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 7, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Next time you're coming out my way let me know. I'll help you sight in your rifle if you haven't done so yet.


Got it a little sighted in last night with the help of a bore laser. Still have to fine tune some things.


----------



## dutemplar (Dec 7, 2016)

Irony, I don't know what I'm doing this weekend, but I'm booking a vacation two and a half years out.  Since they don't take single reservations, I'm booking a second slot "to be determined."  LOL.  Worst case, there has to be a HotGirlsForFreeVacations web site


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 7, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> Irony, I don't know what I'm doing this weekend, but I'm booking a vacation two and a half years out.  Since they don't take single reservations, I'm booking a second slot "to be determined."  LOL.  Worst case, there has to be a HotGirlsForFreeVacations web site


A certain parole officer that works in ny would go , but I don't meet the hot girl requirement I don't think.


----------



## dutemplar (Dec 7, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> A certain parole officer that works in ny would go , but I don't meet the hot girl requirement I don't think.


Probably not.  75th anniversary D-Day Band of Brothers tour.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 7, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> Probably not.  75th anniversary D-Day Band of Brothers tour.


easy company . I loved band of brothers. Lol


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 7, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> easy company . I loved band of brothers. Lol



Have the whole set at home lol.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 7, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> Probably not.  75th anniversary D-Day Band of Brothers tour.


Now that's gonna be awesome!


----------



## dutemplar (Dec 7, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Now that's gonna be awesome!



I looked at the BoB tour before, but also knew the 75th was coming up.. so instead of doing that this year,.. WHAM!  The itinerary isn't set yet, because they're deviating from the normal plan to include some of the memorial/remembrance activities (and do a few locations at other than massive peak times too.)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 7, 2016)

Yay!! A new thread to have fun on!!


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 7, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yay!! A new thread to have fun on!!


Enjoy it while it last, cuz I doubt it'll be long.


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 7, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Enjoy it while it last, cuz I doubt it'll be long.


Hope it dies quickly. It deteriorated after his first post and getting called out didn't help him.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 7, 2016)

@Chimpie (or any mod for that matter), don't go puttin' up that ban hammer juuust yet...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hey i took it serious! Nobody wants my help anyway because i'll probably be carrying a black death machine on my hip.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 7, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Hey i took it serious! Nobody wants my help anyway because i'll probably be carrying a black high capacity semi fully automatic full metal hollow point death machine on my hip.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 7, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Fixed it for you.


Knew i can count on you buddy!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 7, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Fixed it for you.



You forgot about the bullet button. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 7, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> You forgot about the bullet button.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't remind me...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 7, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> You forgot about the bullet button.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bullet button is the trigger . Lol


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 7, 2016)

I was trying to explain the distinction between semi-automatic and automatic weapons to somebody recently - a smart person, a person with a graduate degree (not in underwater basket weaving, mind you), and I couldn't get them to wrap their mind around the fundamental differences. I think ideology overrides logic all too often.



dutemplar said:


> I looked at the BoB tour before, but also knew the 75th was coming up.. so instead of doing that this year,.. WHAM!  The itinerary isn't set yet, because they're deviating from the normal plan to include some of the memorial/remembrance activities (and do a few locations at other than massive peak times too.)



Oh boy. That is so so so fun. I made a stop in Normandy the last time I was in France, it was just unreal to be able to stand on the beaches. I'd be so many more times more excited to make my way around all of the sites they talk about.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 7, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> I was trying to explain the distinction between semi-automatic and automatic weapons to somebody recently - a smart person, a person with a graduate degree (not in underwater basket weaving, mind you), and I couldn't get them to wrap their mind around the fundamental differences. I think ideology overrides logic all too often.


Its scary and tactical black in color, therefore it shoots 3000 rounds per minute and is capable of blowing up villages just by aiming it!
But on a serious note. semi=1 trigger pull 1 bullet >.<. People confuse me all too often


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 7, 2016)

Also for all you SoCal folks you ever been to the rustic canyon wine bar and grille?? Because I'm friends with the chef there . Didn't know he worked out there until a few days ago


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 7, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Also for all you SoCal folks you ever been to the rustic canyon wine bar and grille?? Because I'm friends with the chef there . Didn't know he worked out there until a few days ago


Can't say I have, but it sounds to me like you just bought a whole slew of SoCal folks the first round.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 7, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Can't say I have, but it sounds to me like you just bought a whole slew of SoCal folks the first round.


Idk where the place even is. But as long as ya don't hit me with the 400$ bottle o wine, I may consider . After all I am doing him a favor wayyyy out in the best state Eva new yawk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 7, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Idk where the place even is. But as long as ya don't hit me with the 400$ bottle o wine, I may consider . After all I am doing him a favor wayyyy out in the best state Eva new yawk


I didn't either, so I searched and found one in Santa Monica. If it's this one, it's potential for a good selection of beers on tap has accelerated some. I'm not a wine guy; I'm blue collared folk, my friend.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 7, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I didn't either, so I searched and found one in Santa Monica. If it's this one, it's potential for a good selection of beers on tap has accelerated some. I'm not a wine guy; I'm blue collared folk, my friend.


I'm not either. I just know he's the chef man there. I know it's in so cal, he's the chef, and that means that foods really good lol. Aside from that, ya got me beat.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 8, 2016)

Well... Did 6 hours of continuing education while at work today.  Prepared for my interview tomorrow and applied to Orange County EMS in NC.  I would say a productive day.  Really hoping my interview goes well.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 8, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yay!! A new thread to have fun on!!





VentMonkey said:


> Enjoy it while it last, cuz I doubt it'll be long.


Wow...did it get deleted that fast?? Not just locked but gonzo?

I had opened it up on my phone earlier today..then shift got busy so now when I was reading it again, thinking thru a possible reply, then I clicked on "Page 2", and poof, "You do not have permission to view this page" and I don't even see it in Recent Posts....

Not that I'm terribly surprised after reading that first page but wiw, that's gotta be some kind of record? 

(Or am I just being blind?  )


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 8, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yay!! A new thread to have fun on!!


Did I miss the fun?


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 8, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Wow...did it get deleted that fast??


Yup.


StCEMT said:


> Did I miss the fun?


Yup.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 8, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Yup.
> 
> Yup.


Well sonofabitch, what'd I miss?


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 8, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Well sonofabitch, what'd I miss?


Not a whole lot, just a bunch of childish name calling...then people from the forum chimed in, the end.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 8, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Not a whole lot, just a bunch of childish name calling...then people from the forum chimed in, the end.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 8, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Wow...did it get deleted that fast?? Not just locked but gonzo?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 8, 2016)

At least the other thread finally got locked. 

So unfortunate because I tried a different tactic right before it was :-/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 8, 2016)

Chimpie said:


>



Thug life.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 8, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I'm not a wine guy; I'm blue collared folk, my friend.



I think everybody can be a wine person - the best part is finding good values, and there's nothing more American than that!


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 8, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> Irony, I don't know what I'm doing this weekend, but I'm booking a vacation two and a half years out.  Since they don't take single reservations, I'm booking a second slot "to be determined."  LOL.  Worst case, there has to be a HotGirlsForFreeVacations web site



http://nypost.com/2016/12/08/model-uses-older-men-to-fund-trips-all-over-the-world/

You're welcome


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 8, 2016)

So a little dilemma. I left my previous ICU job when I got my full time flight job, the hope was to stay on PRN but there were no current positions open. So now my previous job called back asking if I wanted a PRN position. I originally said sure until I got my official offer and noticed it was the same pay rate as when I left. When I questioned this I was told they no longer offer a PRN premium, which used to be pretty good. I told them that given my experience, certifications, etc as well as what other hospitals were offering that I wanted a higher pay, and gave them a number. They came back with a pay rate much lower than I wanted, about a dollar more than I was making. I told them I would think about it and let them know tomorrow. To put it into perspective I could easily make $3-5 more and hour elsewhere and many places are offering sign on bonuses for experienced RNs. I enjoyed where I worked and do not want to make it totally about the money however when I could pick up at my current job or another hospital and make substantially more it is tough. Especially since I feel like my specific experience is very desirable.  So either I settle and just take the job, decline the offer, or counter and give them a bottom line and see what they say (which it sounds like the offer was the best they could do). I don't want to burn bridges tho.


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 8, 2016)

Chase said:


> So a little dilemma. I left my previous ICU job when I got my full time flight job, the hope was to stay on PRN but there were no current positions open. So now my previous job called back asking if I wanted a PRN position. I originally said sure until I got my official offer and noticed it was the same pay rate as when I left. When I questioned this I was told they no longer offer a PRN premium, which used to be pretty good. I told them that given my experience, certifications, etc as well as what other hospitals were offering that I wanted a higher pay, and gave them a number. They came back with a pay rate much lower than I wanted, about a dollar more than I was making. I told them I would think about it and let them know tomorrow. To put it into perspective I could easily make $3-5 more and hour elsewhere and many places are offering sign on bonuses for experienced RNs. I enjoyed where I worked and do not want to make it totally about the money however when I could pick up at my current job or another hospital and make substantially more it is tough. Especially since I feel like my specific experience is very desirable.  So either I settle and just take the job, decline the offer, or counter and give them a bottom line and see what they say (which it sounds like the offer was the best they could do). I don't want to burn bridges tho.


Could you do PRN for them and somewhere else also?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 8, 2016)

Chase said:


> So a little dilemma. I left my previous ICU job when I got my full time flight job, the hope was to stay on PRN but there were no current positions open. So now my previous job called back asking if I wanted a PRN position. I originally said sure until I got my official offer and noticed it was the same pay rate as when I left. When I questioned this I was told they no longer offer a PRN premium, which used to be pretty good. I told them that given my experience, certifications, etc as well as what other hospitals were offering that I wanted a higher pay, and gave them a number. They came back with a pay rate much lower than I wanted, about a dollar more than I was making. I told them I would think about it and let them know tomorrow. To put it into perspective I could easily make $3-5 more and hour elsewhere and many places are offering sign on bonuses for experienced RNs. I enjoyed where I worked and do not want to make it totally about the money however when I could pick up at my current job or another hospital and make substantially more it is tough. Especially since I feel like my specific experience is very desirable.  So either I settle and just take the job, decline the offer, or counter and give them a bottom line and see what they say (which it sounds like the offer was the best they could do). I don't want to burn bridges tho.


If your really worth that much.... I'd counter them, because if your desirable goods, you can raise their bottom line


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 9, 2016)

Oh yeah.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 9, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> If your really worth that much.... I'd counter them, because if your desirable goods, you can raise their bottom line



This. 

You're far cheaper to hire PRN than someone else because you don't need to be oriented, which is basically free money for the orientee and a "useless" nurse to the orienter because they're having to operate under the supervision of a preceptor who can't precept them on their patients and cover other rooms as well. 

Does that make sense at all? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 9, 2016)

"Modern Family star Sofia Vergara is being, in effect, sued by two frozen embryos she conceived with the partner she split from, US media report."

Well, there's a story I never thought I'd hear.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 9, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> "Modern Family star Sofia Vergara is being, in effect, sued by two frozen embryos she conceived with the partner she split from, US media report."
> 
> Well, there's a story I never thought I'd hear.



Kids these days!


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 9, 2016)

Christmas comes early, thanks @Chimpie.

-A Fellow Primate.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 9, 2016)

My legs are cooked. That's what I get for telling my TacMedic partner I'll work out with him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 9, 2016)

I need a cool partner to run me into the ground


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 9, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> I need a cool partner to run me into the ground



We get down. Well he does, I lag behind trying not to puke on myself or syncope. 

Then one of the FF's mom brought m homemade tamales for the station 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 9, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Then one of the FF's mom brought m homemade tamales for the station


Tamal_eez _or tamal_és_? A big difference.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 9, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Tamal_eez _or tamal_és_? A big difference.



The authentic kind. 

Don't expose my whiteness....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 9, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> get down. Well he does, I lag behind trying not to puke on myself or syncope.


Couldn't have said it any better, I have a friend who's a PJ that makes me do his crazy freakin workouts(drowning yourself, running forever with tons of weight, the whole bit). I just try not to die


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 9, 2016)

A Beer on me(if I can find you) if you can guess the riddle 
Riddle: "a man is placed in a desert and is given a plastic shovel, has 8 feet thick concrete walls placed around him, including ceiling, how does he get out"


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 9, 2016)

How big is the shovel? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 9, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> How big is the shovel?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One a child would have to build a sandcastle small plastic one


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 9, 2016)

Open flight position 2 hours away from me. Dang, 1 more year before I will meet their qualifications.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 9, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Open flight position 2 hours away from me. Dang, 1 more year before I will meet their qualifications.


AZ?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 9, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> AZ?


Nope. Up in your neck of the woods


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 9, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Nope. Up in your neck of the woods


PM me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 9, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> PM me.


So demanding..


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm in attendance at Live 105's Not So Silent Night. So stoked to be here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 9, 2016)

And now I have to buy another plane ticket.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 10, 2016)

First day as a medic and what record do I set? The most weight I have lifted in one shift. So many people over 300 pounds today and the ones that weren't were still close to it...and not even dudes that are 6'5 either. No idea what these folks weighed anymore, I just know that when we are lifting someone in the truck and I think "dammit, this feels heavier than I thought it would" multiple times throughout the day I did some kind of wrong in the world for dispatch to punish me. Starting to miss the nursing homes on the other side of the river


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 10, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> A Beer on me(if I can find you) if you can guess the riddle
> Riddle: "a man is placed in a desert and is given a plastic shovel, has 8 feet thick concrete walls placed around him, including ceiling, how does he get out"


Dig through the desert sand below him? He's got concrete walls and roof, but no mention of a concrete floor....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Dig through the desert sand below him? He's got concrete walls and roof, but no mention of a concrete floor....



He opens the door and walks out?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 10, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Dig through the desert sand below him? He's got concrete walls and roof, but no mention of a concrete floor....



Nope. And no door DE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Nope. And no door DE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hmm. He's in a basement so he goes up the stairs?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Hmm. He's in a basement so he goes up the stairs?


Or there's only three walls around him.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 10, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Or there's only three walls around him.



All 4, connecting walls with ceiling no basement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2016)

He uses the shovel to make a big pile of dirt and goes out through the skylight.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 10, 2016)

I feel like I'm stuck in a rut. I like the pay, benefits and the environment's OK, but....


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 10, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> He uses the shovel to make a big pile of dirt and goes out through the skylight.


nope


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 10, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> I feel like I'm stuck in a rut. I like the pay, benefits and the environment's OK, but....


your health >pay and benefits... i learned it the hard way.. If YOU feel tired and exhausted and "so done" with that service, switch. It will catch up with you at some point.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> I feel like I'm stuck in a rut. I like the pay, benefits and the environment's OK, but....



We're all going to apply at Orange County NC. Maybe we can all work together.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> your health >pay and benefits... i learned it the hard way.. If YOU feel tired and exhausted and "so done" with that service, switch. It will catch up with you at some point.



Rocket is running out of services.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 10, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> We're all going to apply at Orange County NC. Maybe we can all work together.



What's NC like for pay, benefits, etc?

I think a lot of it is that I just want to make a decently massive amount of money and not have to "promote" through years of unnecessaryness. Put another way...


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 10, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Rocket is running out of services.


It's not that I'm done with any particular service, I really just think that I need a new set of challenges to embrace and master. I kind of want to try teaching full-time but I like the OT and adrenaline and such. Either that, or maybe actual management. Supervisor was a silly, hard, and unrewarding role, but I think that I could manage the poop out of things given the right circumstances.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2016)

There's no easy way to get to the top of the mountain. You have to climb and climb and climb. 

Pay and retirement isn't as good as you're making now. (I'd guess). 
http://www.orangecountync.gov/departments/human_resources/job_opportunities.php


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 10, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> There's no easy way to get to the top of the mountain. You have to climb and climb and climb.
> 
> Pay and retirement isn't as good as you're making now. (I'd guess).
> http://www.orangecountync.gov/departments/human_resources/job_opportunities.php



About the same, from the looks of it. My eyes were lured by the "director" jobs...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 10, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> It's not that I'm done with any particular service, I really just think that I need a new set of challenges to embrace and master. I kind of want to try teaching full-time but I like the OT and adrenaline and such. Either that, or maybe actual management. Supervisor was a silly, hard, and unrewarding role, but I think that I could manage the poop out of things given the right circumstances.


I would try and get you to come to NY, but i dont think thats realistic


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 10, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I would try and get you to come to NY, but i dont think thats realistic


For the right job, I'd give it a shot. Mom lives in NYC.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> About the same, from the looks of it. My eyes were lured by the "director" jobs...



I'm moving to a strictly admin job at my new place but I don't know if that's going to make me happy. I suffer from the malady known as the "search for the unicorn"


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 10, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> For the right job, I'd give it a shot. Mom lives in NYC.



I'm in NYS but only about an hour and a half-2 hrs from the city. Pm me with what your looking for and your certs? I'll see what I can poke around in the state system and find.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 10, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I'm moving to a strictly admin job at my new place but I don't know if that's going to make me happy. I suffer from the malady known as the "search for the unicorn"


You and me both. I really like the *limits* of the protocols and the *general* operation here, there's just some ingrained_ this-is-how-we-do-it-because-reasons_ that I don't necessarily agree to a super-high level with...and that's a lot of places. 

I really think that I would be happiest as a clinical critical care dude a la Medstar's fly-car medic *or* some sort of educator or administrator, or both. The only thing I really don't dig anymore (and that I thought I would) is a busy 24-hour shift. 12s are easy, 24 is risky.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 10, 2016)

That and I do miss *real* rural environments. The challenges are certainly here as well, but there's something idyllic about a rural setting...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2016)

I actually miss the truck. I miss higher acuity calls. I feel really cooped up in an office.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 10, 2016)

Skagit is hiring again.  Possibly three spots and I was talking to a friend who works there no applications.  Granted if things go well in a few days I'll be moving before I can even test for skagit.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Skagit is hiring again.  Possibly three spots and I was talking to a friend who works there no applications.  Granted if things go well in a few days I'll be moving before I can even test for skagit.



I'd still really like to work there. (Although, it was 20 degrees in Sedro-Wolley last night.) 

I'd like to find out where I blew it in the process.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 10, 2016)

Go Army. Beat Navy. That is all.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 10, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> That and I do miss *real* rural environments. The challenges are certainly here as well, but there's something idyllic about a rural setting...


Both where I worked in NM and on the ground in west Texas were the funnest times I had in EMS due to the rural nature of the jobs. I miss that type of medicine too. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 10, 2016)

It's almost worth a shot. I'd love to try it (for better pay) sometime. 

Army/Navy recruiter commercials are tempting me. I just gotta drop a few pounds and I could go again.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 10, 2016)

Cooked a corned beef today.  Smells yummy.  Sadly don't get to try it till my wife gets home.

And I love rural medicine.  I got do do half of medic school at an agency that is rural.  Low call volume but sick patients that you have to manage for an hour plus at times.

I'm really hoping things line up and I end up back in that world pretty soon!


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 10, 2016)

Although I do enjoy working in the city for the most part, I wish I could get in on some rural work. My last transport lasted as long as the neb treatment. Really would like a chance at learning to do some long term management some day.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 11, 2016)

I've got a part time rural gig right now. There is only one station,  one rig,  two people. Sometimes BLS,  sometimes ALS. The town literally doesn't have a traffic light. We cover 1000 square miles.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 11, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> You and me both. I really like the *limits* of the protocols and the *general* operation here, there's just some ingrained_ this-is-how-we-do-it-because-reasons_ that I don't necessarily agree to a super-high level with...and that's a lot of places.
> 
> I really think that I would be happiest as a clinical critical care dude a la Medstar's fly-car medic *or* some sort of educator or administrator, or both. The only thing I really don't dig anymore (and that I thought I would) is a busy 24-hour shift. 12s are easy, 24 is risky.



Sounds like you're looking for a spot like our Senior Medical Officer position. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 11, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Sounds like you're looking for a spot like our Senior Medical Officer position.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty much, yeah. And I'm amassing the educational background for it


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 11, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> Pretty much, yeah. And I'm amassing the educational background for it



You have to promote up to it. It's ok the same command and pay structure level as a Lt. but does all clinical/education type stuff instead of supervision/clerical things. Still work on a truck full time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 11, 2016)

helped out took a 4 hr fill in shift... nothing for the first hour then 2 CCT rigs dispatched to a gsw and an "unknown penetrating". fun times


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 11, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> You have to promote up to it. It's ok the same command and pay structure level as a Lt. but does all clinical/education type stuff instead of supervision/clerical things. Still work on a truck full time.


This sounds like a good gig. Is the person in the role presumably well-seasoned on top of having all of the certs required to lead a clinical department?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 11, 2016)

had a GSW today, on my 4 hour coverage... was wild . my instincts where the wrong ones lol, i had the wrong hat on. BUT the job got done


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 11, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> This sounds like a good gig. Is the person in the role presumably well-seasoned on top of having all of the certs required to lead a clinical department?



In our clinical department it's actually not really near the top. FTO would be the bottom with SMO just above them. They're the highest level in the field though. Above them they have a commander and clinical division commander who are office based. 

It requires a decent amount of experience and knowledge, there's not a degree requirement but I know it's preferred but that's pretty standard with all of our promotions. You also have to have been an FTO and worked in that capacity not just held the title. There's two per shift so 6 total and all are very experienced, smart and excellent clinicians. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 11, 2016)

I am sure I am really late to the game but does everyone know about Dr. Levitan's website and book? Just ordered the book and can't wait. It really helps to see actual point of view pictures of airway anatomy. 
http://www.airwaycam.com/airway-images-drawings/


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 11, 2016)

Chase said:


> I am sure I am really late to the game but does everyone know about Dr. Levitan's website and book? Just ordered the book and can't wait. It really helps to see actual point of view pictures of airway anatomy.
> http://www.airwaycam.com/airway-images-drawings/


Never too late for a good airway website, @Chase. Doctor Rich Levitan is well respected name in the SMACC world. Thanks for this though, I just added it to my "work folder" on thee ole' iFin.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 11, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Never too late for a good airway website, @Chase. Doctor Rich Levitan is well respected name in the SMACC world. Thanks for this though, I just added it to my "work folder" on thee ole' iFin.


There are a few free videos on the website which are great. Wish the video series wasn't $300. Wonder if I could convince the company to buy it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 11, 2016)

Chase said:


> There are a few free videos on the website which are great. Wish the video series wasn't $300. Wonder if I could convince the company to buy it.


While you're at it could you talk to Dr. Walls about his course fees?


----------



## Fry14MN (Dec 11, 2016)

Today was my first day off in almost three weeks. I sat on the couch and ate ice cream all day. I don't feel bad. 

That is all.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 11, 2016)

Fry14MN said:


> I sat on the couch and ate ice cream all day. I don't feel bad.



This is my spirit animal. Just mix in beer and cheeseburgers.


----------



## Fry14MN (Dec 11, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> This is my spirit animal. Just mix in beer and cheeseburgers.



I did end up having a couple beers too. It was a fantastic day!


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 11, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> This is my spirit animal. Just mix in beer and cheeseburgers.


Double Double "animal style" with "animal style" fries...and a couple cold ones.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 11, 2016)

chicken joes is my spirit animal... could be why im becoming a heafty degenerate. but the foods tasting o so good while its happening


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 11, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Double Double "animal style" with "animal style" fries...and a couple cold ones.



3x3 man...


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 11, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> 3x3 man...


Lol, damn bro you are beast mode. I heard they max out now at like a 4x4 or some ish.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 11, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, damn bro you are beast mode. I heard they max out now at like a 4x4 or some ish.



Yeah, I tried ordering a 6x6 one day after a did a 3.7 mile hike from sea level to 2,200 feet in wild land boots and a full wild land pack (did it in a hour 15). Anyway I was starvin like marvin and they denied my 6x6 request so I ordered 2 3x3's and stacked them.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 11, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> they denied my 6x6 request so I ordered 2 3x3's and stacked them.


Your ability to improvise indicates you'll make a strong paramedic, nice job.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 11, 2016)

Adapt improvise and overcome


----------



## Tigger (Dec 11, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> You and me both. I really like the *limits* of the protocols and the *general* operation here, *there's just some ingrained this-is-how-we-do-it-because-reasons that I don't necessarily agree to a super-high level with*...and that's a lot of places.


I am not sure that this will ever go away. When you get to the good services, it seems like everyone thinks they're the best. I like where I work a lot, and we have some very solid providers, but change is hard. There are definitely better ways to do some things than what we do, yet no one will get on board because that would mean more work. 

I think eventually I want to be able to leverage my experience to live where I want and work there and make the best of it until I can promote to where I can actually make some change.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 11, 2016)

Welp, its 20:45 and I am STILL at drill -_- apparently there was some mandatory training that absolutely, positively, cannot leave until it gets done training for some guys who have an upcoming course a month away....and it's a 40hour online thing that the guys didn't realize HAD to be done by today (preferably before drill) so alas, I find myself sitting here while someone uses my laptop to finish this 40 hour course (started yesterday btw) before I can leave >< Oh and I have a 24 hour shift back in LA (a 2 hour drive from our drill location) that starts in like 10 hours from now so yay me (oh and my phone got ******* during our ruckmarch due to an unfortunate water crossing and refuses to turn on right now so Go Me!)


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 11, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Welp, its 20:45 and I am STILL at drill -_- apparently there was some mandatory training that absolutely, positively, cannot leave until it gets done training for some guys who have an upcoming course a month away....and it's a 40hour online thing that the guys didn't realize HAD to be done by today (preferably before drill) so alas, I find myself sitting here while someone uses my laptop to finish this 40 hour course (started yesterday btw) before I can leave >< Oh and I have a 24 hour shift back in LA (a 2 hour drive from our drill location) that starts in like 10 hours from now so yay me (oh and my phone got ******* during our ruckmarch due to an unfortunate water crossing and refuses to turn on right now so Go Me!)


But...Army beat Navy.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 11, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> But...Army beat Navy.


But Cowboys lost to the Giants. Ugh. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 11, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Welp, its 20:45 and I am STILL at drill -_- apparently there was some mandatory training that absolutely, positively, cannot leave until it gets done training for some guys who have an upcoming course a month away....and it's a 40hour online thing that the guys didn't realize HAD to be done by today (preferably before drill) so alas, I find myself sitting here while someone uses my laptop to finish this 40 hour course (started yesterday btw) before I can leave >< Oh and I have a 24 hour shift back in LA (a 2 hour drive from our drill location) that starts in like 10 hours from now so yay me (oh and my phone got ******* during our ruckmarch due to an unfortunate water crossing and refuses to turn on right now so Go Me!)


Such a glowing review of Army life.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 11, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> But Cowboys lost to the Giants. Ugh.


Indeed! Sorry Texas but I was able to rub it in a fellow co-workers (actually a close friend of mine) face. His supervisor status means nothing currently as I'd been waiting several weeks for this. 

On a more serious note, let's see how Dak Prescott recovers from his first loss.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 12, 2016)

Late to the party but sounders won the MLS championship!!!!


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 12, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Late to the party but sounders won the MLS championship!!!!


Soccer??? How un-American lol jk...sorta.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 12, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Soccer??? How un-American lol jk...sorta.


Just remember.  America would not exist if it wasn't for a gay French general teaching colonial troops how to fight.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 12, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> But Cowboys lost to the Giants. Ugh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I would say go new yawwkkkk but I'm not I Giants or jets or bills fan lol


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 12, 2016)

I cannot confirm or deny that I was doing the electric slide while at work in the hospital.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 12, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> oh and my phone got ******* during our ruckmarch due to an unfortunate water crossing and refuses to turn on right now


So does anyone know an app or other solution I can use on my wifi only tablet to get incoming texts/phone calls forwarded to that while my cell is out of service?



StCEMT said:


> Such a glowing review of Army life.


lol if it wasn't midnight, what I'd type up about this weekends drill would not be so pretty ha


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 12, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Just remember.  America would not exist if it wasn't for a gay French general teaching colonial troops how to fight.



 And a Prussian who couldn't speak English to show them how to drill!


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 12, 2016)

Dog question: Is it cruel to get a dog when you and your significant other are gone 10-12 hours a day 5 days a week?


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 12, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Dog question: Is it cruel to get a dog when you and your significant other are gone 10-12 hours a day 5 days a week?








Perhaps one of these guys? I don't see them moving a whole lot in 10-12 hours on a 5 day work week.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 12, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Perhaps one of these guys? I don't see them moving a whole lot in 10-12 hours on a 5 day work week.



I figure they wouldn't do much, other than be happy to see us. I do love Bassets, but lazy, quiet, and not too shedding-prone are my traits of choice - the problems with Bassets is they smell and are loud. If I were not in an apartment, a Basset would be high on my list!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 12, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> I figure they wouldn't do much, other than be happy to see us. I do love Bassets, but lazy, quiet, and not too shedding-prone are my traits of choice - the problems with Bassets is they smell and are loud. If I were not in an apartment, a Basset would be high on my list!


definitely dont get a belgian malinois


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 12, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> definitely dont get a belgian malinois



Much as I like them, I don't think I could give it enough exercise! I barely run, myself!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 12, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Much as I like them, I don't think I could give it enough exercise! I barely run, myself!



That will be my downfall, although I guess I could just let the pup go in the backyard or something. Maybe my fiancé will run with it who knows!! Still gotta get approval from her on getting the dog 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 12, 2016)

Blue heeler would be my top choice.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 12, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Blue heeler would be my top choice.


I have one. I love her to death.  But they're high energy dogs too. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 12, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I have one. I love her to death.  But they're high energy dogs too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



And highly intelligent.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 12, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> And highly intelligent.


Sometimes so much so that they're dumb lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 12, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Maybe my fiancé will run with it who knows!!



You'll never run fast enough for it. haha


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 12, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> You'll never run fast enough for it. haha


maybe i'll get a bike and let it pull me? i don't think i can run 40 mph sadly . would be so super useful for my job tho if i could!


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 12, 2016)

If it only looked this clear on the ground, the San Joaquin Valley wouldn't be half bad today; still a neat pic I think.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 12, 2016)

Maybe a good mellow rescue dog would be the trick? Older dogs need homes too. 

I have a border collie/lab mix that, at 12, doesn't do much more than a good impersonation of a farting rug. That's about it. But she's a great dog.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 12, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> That will be my downfall, although I guess I could just let the pup go in the backyard or something.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Still not enough exercise or mental stimulation for a Mal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 12, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Maybe a good mellow rescue dog would be the trick? Older dogs need homes too.


I like that idea for sure. Mellow, like me after work and a beer or three.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 12, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Still not enough exercise or mental stimulation for a Mal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ill be roaming albany on a bike being pulled by a dog, just you watch for the news stories


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 12, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> ill be roaming albany on a bike being pulled by a dog, just you watch for the news stories



Florida...I mean...Albany man caught riding westbound on I-90 pulled by a Belgian Malinois


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 12, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Florida...I mean...Albany man caught riding westbound on I-90 pulled by a Belgian Malinois


I can see it now! ill be famous.... at least its not "albany man caught in corruption scandal, serving 40-life.."


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 13, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I can see it now! ill be famous.... at least its not "albany man caught in corruption scandal, serving 40-life.."








Listen here, sonny...in Jersey, we do 40 to life over bridges!
[Insert obligatory New Jersey sucks comment here]


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 13, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Listen here, sonny...in Jersey, we do 40 to life over bridges!
> [Insert obligatory New Jersey sucks comment here]



I was expecting the inherent "you'd fit in with everybody else" comment or "to be expected" lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 13, 2016)

Vent training day, easy overtime money for the holidays; can't complain one bit.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 13, 2016)

Ugh not a smart idea to drink three snifters of double digit abv stouts in less than an hour 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 13, 2016)

We are a family full of rescues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 13, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> We are a family full of rescues
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pug lyfe?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 13, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh not a smart idea to drink three snifters of double digit abv stouts in less than an hour
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



I don't know what you're talking about. 

Minus the stout part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 13, 2016)

There were helicopters hovering near my house so I walked up the street to a small man made lake to see what was going on. A truck from the nearby fire station as well as news trucks were there so I asked someone I knew what the deal was. Turns out a body was found in the lake.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 13, 2016)

Besides the body in the lake near my house,  apparently there was a drive by shooting nearby.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 13, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Besides the body in the lake near my house,  apparently there was a drive by shooting nearby.


Are you sure you don't live in Bompton.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 13, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Besides the body in the lake near my house,  apparently there was a drive by shooting nearby.



Metro cities...


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 14, 2016)

Yesterday was such a weird shift. Not one, but two Pediatric Psych calls, one of whom ended up requiring 4 point restraints plus sedation  

On an unrelated call, we loaded the patient into the ambulance and just as I start to pull away down this narrow residential road there's a car maybe 50 meters in front of us stopped in the middle of the road, hood up.....and a flames coming out of the engine...yeah the fire engine company parked behind us decided they needed to pull around past us for some odd reason hmmm lol but yeah like 5 or 6 point U-turn later we got going to the hospital, where as we arrive another crew is also arriving for an emergent STEMI transfer (since that hospital wasn't a STEMI Receiving Center) and we both walk into the ER at the same time and their STEMI patient has coded and receiving CPR...they almost got cancelled off that until ROSC achieved and they transported, needless to say, us and our stable BLS patient got to wait out in the hallway while this was going on....and then later that shift we ended picking up our own STEMI patient...


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 14, 2016)

Get ready for a tax hike, California.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 14, 2016)

Just found out that a good friend of the family died this morning. Completely out of the blue.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 14, 2016)

Saw three deer just lounging under a tree in a person's yard.  Colorado is weird but really cool!


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 14, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Saw three deer just lounging under a tree in a person's yard.  Colorado is weird but really cool!


The *******s never hang out in my yard. I mean good for them, but dang I wish I had that problem.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 14, 2016)

I was about 15 feet away from the three just laying in the grass/snow as I walked by.


----------



## Old Tracker (Dec 14, 2016)

See them on the side of the highway, at night here, all the time. They will usually ignore you. If they run parallel to you watch it because the odds are instead of turning away from you they will cross the highway in front of you. Almost a guarantee.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 14, 2016)

I see 10 or so every night on my way home. They're just standing there, munching on ... whatever they munch on.

My three year old daughter thinks they're Santa's reindeer.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 14, 2016)

It's more the lounging under a tree in someone's yard that shocked me.   And Colorado gets cold at night.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 14, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> I was about 15 feet away from the three just laying in the grass/snow as I walked by.


This is the only thing that should have happened....








Old Tracker said:


> See them on the side of the highway, at night here, all the time. They will usually ignore you. If they run parallel to you watch it because the odds are instead of turning away from you they will cross the highway in front of you. Almost a guarantee.


Done that before.


----------



## Old Tracker (Dec 14, 2016)

The hairs of their winter coats are hollow and serve to insulate them. If it is seriously cold they will hole up, but sooner or later they have to eat. Pretty amazing critters actually and quite adaptable to their environment. Lots of munchies for them in the cities and very few predators.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 14, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> This is the only thing that should have happened....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly I had just gotten off a plane and did not have my Rambo knife with me


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 14, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> It's more the lounging under a tree in someone's yard that shocked me.   And Colorado gets cold at night.



Deer are tough man.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 14, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Deer are tough man.


Not if you cook them right.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 14, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Not if you cook them right.








Smart alec...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 14, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> I was about 15 feet away from the three just laying in the grass/snow as I walked by.



I was shocked at how many deer I see where I work and even more shocked at the amount I see wandering around in NW Austin when we go there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 15, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Not if you cook them right.



I've never actually tried it...I hear the jerky can be particularly good, too?


----------



## dutemplar (Dec 15, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> The *******s never hang out in my yard. I mean good for them, but dang I wish I had that problem.


They do at my mother's, but she has decided my grandmother (living with her) wouldn't easily handle Bambi going buh-bye and into the freezer.  Dammit.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 15, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> They do at my mother's, but she has decided my grandmother (living with her) wouldn't easily handle Bambi going buh-bye and into the freezer.  Dammit.



How about the garage freezer?


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2016)

Just got off. Started the shift with an in-service, sprinkled in 4 calls (2 scenes, 2 transfers), and topped it off with station duty day. Altogether not bad, but per their norm, the EMS gods made sure to do their due diligence seeing that I earn my family vacation next week.

Time for a good run, a quick lunch, and a nap.


----------



## cruiseforever (Dec 15, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> I've never actually tried it...I hear the jerky can be particularly good, too?



Love the jerky.  Have some every day.  My wife on the other hands thinks it's the most disgusting stuff ever.   That just makes the jerky tastier.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2016)

cruiseforever said:


> Love the jerky.  Have some every day.  My wife on the other hands thinks it's the most disgusting stuff ever.   That just makes the jerky tastier.


I had a paramedic trainee bring me some deer jerky. I didn't care for it, too gamey for my urbanite tastebuds.

On the other hand, an old pilot that used to work at our base brought in some deer patties he had seasoned at a local shop and cooked it for breakfast once; that stuff was amazing. It tasted like a leaner, less fatty version of pork sausage.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 15, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I had a paramedic trainee bring me some deer jerky. I didn't care for it, too gamey for my urbanite tastebuds.
> 
> On the other hand, an old pilot that used to work at our base brought in some deer patties he had seasoned at a local shop and cooked it for breakfast once; that stuff was amazing. It tasted like a leaner, less fatty version of pork sausage.


Summer sausage, cheese and crackers and your choice of whiskey. Winning combo right there.


----------



## exodus (Dec 15, 2016)

Got the mustang all put back together, go to start it... Battery is totally dead, doesn't even light up any of the little lights on the inside.  Battery gets to spend a night at walmart being charged.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 15, 2016)

exodus said:


> Got the mustang all put back together, go to start it... Battery is totally dead, doesn't even light up any of the little lights on the inside.  Battery gets to spend a night at walmart being charged.


what year ?


----------



## exodus (Dec 15, 2016)

04 GT 40th anniversary, nothing special.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 15, 2016)

Passed my check off today so I guess that means I am a real flight nurse now.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 15, 2016)

Chase said:


> Passed my check off today so I guess that means I am a real flight nurse now.








#CelebratoryCringeShirt

But in all seriousness - congrats!


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2016)

I've been a member of this forum and have already met some really kind, and giving people. Thanks again, @DEmedic. 

An excellent mix of regional Savannah beer. I'm only saddened that the Coco Piña isn't available on the west coast. This forum is already paying dividends.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 15, 2016)

That Coca Pina gose is my favorite beer. Amazing stuff


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 15, 2016)

i've had that hilton head brewing company beer before, was quite nice. Had it at a restaurant on the water, had some kind of name involving a crab ? i dont remember the exact name tho. was a dark blue, very big "fancy" place.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> That Coca Pina gose is my favorite beer. Amazing stuff


I can't find it's true ABV, but I am convinced it's at least 5-6%. Either way, it's and excellent sipping beer and for anyone else in, and around  Savannah or perhaps even Georgia, I _highly recommend_ it.

The Hilton Head ain't bad either.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 15, 2016)

I threw some Southbound cans in there too, right? They craft some nice brews. Their Hop'lin IPA is a fave.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I threw some Southbound cans in there too, right? They craft some nice brews. Their Hop'lin IPA is a fave.


Yep! Which reminds me: stay tuned for the Hoplin review.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 15, 2016)

All this talk about beer is making me glad I decided to go grab the last Moose Drool sitting in the fridge.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 15, 2016)

and the fiance said no more beer till new years for andrew . Didn't say anything about vodka tho  bottle of titos here i come


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> All this talk about beer is making me glad I decided to go grab the last Moose Drool sitting in the fridge.


Moose Drool, huh? I knew I had a good feeling about you...


VentMonkey said:


> Yep! Which reminds me: stay tuned for the Hoplin review.







The verdict is in...pure awesomeness.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 15, 2016)

I want the good beer I have sitting in my fridge. Too bad I was mandated tonight. I have some really good clown shoes black ipa waiting for me.  And a good aged bourbon barrel stout. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 15, 2016)

@DEmedic are these sold nationally? or just down in your stomping grounds


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I want the good beer I have sitting in my fridge. Too bad I was mandated tonight. I have some really good clown shoes black ipa waiting for me.  And a good aged bourbon barrel stout.





NysEms2117 said:


> @DEmedic are these sold nationally? or just down in your stomping grounds


It pays to know people in the right regions.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 15, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> t pays to know people in the right regions.


yea ikik... nothing good comes out of NY


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> yea ikik... nothing good comes out of NY


You're more than welcome to send me a good steak from that world famous steakhouse that Gotti was shot in front of.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2016)

@TransportJockey you all are mando-d? How does that work at your agency?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 15, 2016)

All of these are local craft brews. Southbound has some distribution up towards ATL, and maybe some other speciality beer stores, but otherwise, it's all Savannah.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm surprisingly not a IPA guy, it's a acquired taste I guess. There's a Montana brewing co. beer that I've been dying to try that they don't sell round here. Luckily Montana is on my "hit list" of places to work haha.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 15, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> All of these are local craft brews. Southbound has some distribution up towards ATL, and maybe some other speciality beer stores, but otherwise, it's all Savannah.


How lame is this gonna sound... i'll have to get my mom to buy me some lol.


VentMonkey said:


> You're more than welcome to send me a good steak from that world famous steakhouse that Gotti was shot in front of.


I'll send you a legendary price chopper steak lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I'll send you a legendary price chopper steak lol


That sounds enticing.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 15, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> That sounds enticing.


if ya ever come to NY tho, i will pay for all you can eat gus's! which actually is very enticing.  same deal for anybody for that matter, @ViolynEMT i feel a trip home soon?


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2016)

In all seriousness, the community vibe on here is awesome; glad I up and joined.

All else aside (advice, insight, overall EMS direction), there are some genuinely kindhearted people on here, and *and that *is what most of this job entails...humanity.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 15, 2016)

I still think we need an EMTlife gathering. Somewhere with food and beer and where they won't mind a table full of rowdy people laughing and telling medic war stories at the top of their lungs.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I still think we need an EMTlife gathering. Somewhere with food and beer and where they won't mind a table full of rowdy people laughing and telling medic war stories at the top of their lungs.


F-ckin' A-right, brother.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 15, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I still think we need an EMTlife gathering. Somewhere with food and beer and where they won't mind a table full of rowdy people laughing and telling medic war stories at the top of their lungs.


true! middle of the country somewhere


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 15, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> humanity


this still exists??


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 15, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> In all seriousness, the community vibe on here is awesome; glad I up and joined.
> 
> All else aside (advice, insight, overall EMS direction), there are some genuinely kindhearted people on here, and *and that *is what most of this job entails...humanity.



Way to get all mushy mushy on us.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Way to get all mushy mushy on us.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 15, 2016)

All this talk about booze, what's a good one to squash a cold? Started getting congested and sore throat last night at work (thank goodness we slept most of the night) and I don't even feel like eating dinner right now


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 15, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> All this talk about booze, what's a good one to squash a cold? Started getting congested and sore throat last night at work (thank goodness we slept most of the night) and I don't even feel like eating dinner right now


jack? or le Captain?


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> All this talk about booze, what's a good one to squash a cold?


Tequila brother, preferably with a worm on the bottom.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 15, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> All this talk about booze, what's a good one to squash a cold? Started getting congested and sore throat last night at work (thank goodness we slept most of the night) and I don't even feel like eating dinner right now



Ha had the same type of thing last week. Came with one of the worst sinus headaches I've ever had.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 15, 2016)

I just mixed up some Southern Comfort and Dr Pepper haha


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 15, 2016)

Well, I have just found the system that I will judge all others by.  I'll find out next week if I got the job too!  Please please please please please!!!!


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Well, I have just found the system that I will judge all others by.  I'll find out next week if I got the job too!  Please please please please please!!!!


Good luck.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 16, 2016)

Does anyone know what is going on in Skagit County Washington right now?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 16, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Does anyone know what is going on in Skagit County Washington right now?


Officer shot.  Hope they make it.  Other than that I have no idea.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 16, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Does anyone know what is going on in Skagit County Washington right now?



*Mount Vernon police officer shot during standoff remains hospitalized, suspect in custody*
http://komonews.com/news/local/police-officer-shot-during-standoff-in-mount-vernon


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 16, 2016)

The service I'm where I'm working per diem just offered me a pretty sweet shift. A 16 hour shift on Wednesday and 24 on Saturday, fixed every week. 

After _another_ balls out 14 hour shift in the Urgent Care without a break and no sign of anything getting better anytime soon, I decided to take it. I'll figure the rest of it out later. Right now, I'm glad to be back on a shift that is fixed and has a hard endpoint.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 16, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> The service I'm where I'm working per diem just offered me a pretty sweet shift. A 16 hour shift on Wednesday and 24 on Saturday, fixed every week.
> 
> After _another_ balls out 14 hour shift in the Urgent Care without a break and no sign of anything getting better anytime soon, I decided to take it. I'll figure the rest of it out later. Right now, I'm glad to be back on a shift that is fixed and has a hard endpoint.


So no more urgent care?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 16, 2016)

Tigger said:


> So no more urgent care?



i said I'd be happy to work PRN. Great job for a medic, Just unreasonable expectations from the practice owner. Now I understand out why it's so hard to get and keep "good people".  An eight hour shift can't become a 14 hour shift every time you work it.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 16, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Just PRN. Great job for a medic, Just unreasonable expectations from the practice owner. Now I understand out why it's so hard to get and keep "good people".  An eight hour shift can't become a 14 hour shift every time you work it.


Woof.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm going out on Wednesday night and want to have my first scotch. What should I order?


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 16, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm going out on Wednesday night and want to have my first scotch. What should I order?



Depends on your palate!

I would avoid many Islays (no Ardbeg, Lagavulin, Laphroaig) if you don't want the heavy peat.

I would suggest something from a rum or wine cask, like the Balvenie Caribbean Cask 14 Year.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 16, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm going out on Wednesday night and want to have my first scotch. What should I order?



The most exspensive Johnnie Walker you are willing to spend. I have a bottle of platinum that I enjoy regularly but the blue label is amazing.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 16, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> i said I'd be happy to work PRN. Great job for a medic, Just unreasonable expectations from the practice owner. Now I understand out why it's so hard to get and keep "good people".  An eight hour shift can't become a 14 hour shift every time you work it.


Sounds like we have very little room to complain about last minute calls... Could you not just switch locations?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 16, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> The service I'm where I'm working per diem just offered me a pretty sweet shift. A 16 hour shift on Wednesday and 24 on Saturday, fixed every week.
> 
> After _another_ balls out 14 hour shift in the Urgent Care without a break and no sign of anything getting better anytime soon, I decided to take it. I'll figure the rest of it out later. Right now, I'm glad to be back on a shift that is fixed and has a hard endpoint.



So I'll add you to my list along with @TransportJockey of who to contact when we test then? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 16, 2016)

Chase said:


> The most exspensive Johnnie Walker you are willing to spend. I have a bottle of platinum that I enjoy regularly but the blue label is amazing.



Blue label is great, but I think for $180 you can get a much better scotch - a solid single malt you could get for $60!



ViolynEMT said:


> I'm going out on Wednesday night and want to have my first scotch. What should I order?



Addendum to my last - I'd recommend a $40-60 bottle, a Glenfiddich 12 is fine!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 16, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> So I'll add you to my list along with @TransportJockey of who to contact when we test then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes. Although TX is going to be a hard sell for my wife. If I were single I'd already be out of here. I think I need to lose some weight and apply for a flight job.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 16, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Sounds like we have very little room to complain about last minute calls... Could you not just switch locations?



We have two locations and one is usually dead and doesn't staff with a medic after 3 or 4pm usually. The other location is straight out. Last night we locked the doors at 7pm and still had 8 in rooms and a half a dozen in the lobby. It's not a bad thing to be busy, but it happens every day. None of us ate yesterday. Nobody had a break. That pace is unsustainable.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 16, 2016)

Most unfortunate, @DEmedic. The search for the search for the "great white buffalo" continues...or unicorn, whichever you prefer, I prefer mine a quote from "Hot Tub Time Machine".


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 16, 2016)

There's some other issues there that I won't go into here. The fact is, I really like the job. I work with some really good PAs and NPs who like to teach and let the medics do our thing. The two PAs I worked with yesterday had been at it for years. If you can land a job at an urgent care with good hours, the actual clinical portion of the job is great. In my case, the situation surrounding the job is what's untenable. And there are people who just put up with it because they don't know any better.

So, for now, working the set Kelly shift at the 911 job will be fine.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 16, 2016)

Okay kids lesson of the day:

If you're allergic to shellfish and the last time you ate shellfish 10 years ago and had a reaction. You probably shouldn't eat shellfish...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 16, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Okay kids lesson of the day:
> 
> If you're allergic to shellfish and the last time you ate shellfish 10 years ago and had a reaction. You probably shouldn't eat shellfish...



I'd say, "You oyster know better. Anaphylaxis can make you crabby. Now, quit shucking around."


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 16, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I'd say, "You oyster know better. Anaphylaxis can make you crabby. Now, quit shucking around."



lol I **** you not she said and I quote "I wanted to see if I was still allergic" you just can't make this up.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 16, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> lol I **** you not she said and I quote "I wanted to see if I was still allergic" you just can't make this up.


Darwin award...


----------



## cruiseforever (Dec 16, 2016)

Went into a restroom of a restaurant yesterday, I could not believe the number of epi pens in the sharps container.  Are there that many people allergic food now days or has the public become paranoid?


----------



## Aprz (Dec 17, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> i said I'd be happy to work PRN. Great job for a medic, Just unreasonable expectations from the practice owner. Now I understand out why it's so hard to get and keep "good people".  An eight hour shift can't become a 14 hour shift every time you work it.


Can you tell my employer that? I always joke at work that my dispatch gets confused about the difference between 7 and 11. I almost always get off at minimum 1 hour late. Last week, I got off 5 hours late one day. :\


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 17, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Darwin award...


...for the day.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 17, 2016)

Aprz said:


> Can you tell my employer that? I always joke at work that my dispatch gets confused about the difference between 7 and 11. I almost always get off at minimum 1 hour late. Last week, I got off 5 hours late one day. :\



 That tells me that your management has absolutely zero respect for you as an employee.


----------



## cruiseforever (Dec 17, 2016)

Temp. is suppose to be -25 tonight with wind-chill at -45.  Thinking I might have to get the long underwear out  tomorrow morning for work.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 17, 2016)

cruiseforever said:


> Temp. is suppose to be -25 tonight with wind-chill at -45.  Thinking I might have to get the long underwear out  tomorrow morning for work.




I'm sitting on the back porch in a pair of shorts...


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 17, 2016)

There aren't too many days in the San Joaquin Valley when you can enjoy the mountains from the valley floor, but today sure is one.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 17, 2016)

Merry Christmas indeed:
$1,110 on 23.5 units
$1,010 on books for said units
$355 for a crankshaft seal, brake pads, oil filter, and oil for my truck
AND $660 for 4 new tires for my truck. 
I'm pretty sure the only time I've spent more money is when I bought my truck. On a plus note, I've kept my Christmas shopping $20 per person, shopping for 3 people so $60 total. Thank God I saved money when I was a seasonal firefighter!


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 17, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Merry Christmas indeed:
> $1,110 on 23.5 units
> $1,010 on books for said units
> $355 for a crankshaft seal, brake pads, oil filter, and oil for my truck
> ...


Wait until you have kids of your own. It gives a whole new meaning to Christmas.

We're currently packing for our annual Christmas vacation...weee. I am, essentially in effect turning into Clark Griswold.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 17, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Wait until you have kids of your own. It gives a whole new meaning to Christmas.
> 
> We're currently packing for our annual Christmas vacation...weee. I am, essentially in effect turning into Clark Griswold.



Oh the amount of quotes that I could quote lol.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 17, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Oh the amount of quotes that I could quote lol.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 17, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Wait until you have kids of your own. It gives a whole new meaning to Christmas.
> 
> We're currently packing for our annual Christmas vacation...weee. I am, essentially in effect turning into Clark Griswold.


Instead of saving for retirement without kids, I think I'm going to start saving for Christmas with kids.... I only hear horror stories of Christmas from ages 5-15, then every 17 yr old wants a car that they'll never get(at least from me)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 18, 2016)

I started a battle on Facebook. Someone asked what happened with a TC on the freeway and someone else replied "I don't know but I heard helicopters landing to fly people out". 

They didn't quite understand that in order to land a helicopter on the freeway that all lanes have to be closed. Then they started to try to say "oh well then they must have landed on the off ramp". Yeah, no. Not with power poles, light poles, a bridge, and a steep embankment all there. 

Plus it would make no sense to land an airship. You have 4 trauma centers all less than 30 minutes away and your closest hospital is literally 0.2 miles away from the scene.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 18, 2016)

Never can fall asleep when I got something cool the next day. Get to see old shooting buddies. Have gone through half of I Prevails lifelines album and an unknown amount of wheat thins trying to get tired...It isn't working and my alarm goes off in 4 hours....


----------



## Chef (Dec 18, 2016)

No heat in the back and it's 19F in DFW. My feet are frozen!!!


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 18, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> lol I **** you not she said and I quote "I wanted to see if I was still allergic" you just can't make this up.


I get to do something similar soon, but with meds. There's a list of four meds I say I cannot take because I would break out in hives, SOB.... as a kid. Haven't tried taking them in over thirty years. Multiple docs have said that I should get tested to see if I have the same reaction now.

The wife says I need to up my life insurance first.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 18, 2016)

Twelve hours ago it was 74 degrees...  Now it's 35 with windchill.  Ugh 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 18, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> The wife says I need to up my life insurance first.



Things that make you go: hmmm... lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 18, 2016)

Shift started at 0830. 
0836 call for cardiac arrest. 
0920 I was changing into scrubs at the ED and tossing my spooged uniform into the wash. 

Thank god I had a spare uniform. Never fails. I get a code every shift.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 18, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Twelve hours ago it was 74 degrees...  Now it's 35 with windchill.  Ugh
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk




Same thing happened in Phoenix. The high was only like 57 after having been in the 70s. I think it got down to 38 last night.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 18, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Same thing happened in Phoenix. The high was only like 57 after having been in the 70s. I think it got down to 38 last night.



It was freezing at my place. So naturally all of So Cal freaks out.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 18, 2016)

Changed my avatar, any "Axe Cop" fans out there?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 18, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Twelve hours ago it was 74 degrees...  Now it's 35 with windchill.  Ugh
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Yea this is nonsense. It was 22 this morning on my way to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 18, 2016)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Changed my avatar, any "Axe Cop" fans out there?


Yep! I was just going to remark about it as well. 

I was a fan of some of the older late night cartoon lore for a while going all the way back to a cool, albeit, short-lived cartoon called "Cowboy Bebop" about futuristic bounty hunters. I haven't seen Axe Cop for a while but was glad to see someone else knows about him.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 18, 2016)

We need "Axe medic" in this world


----------



## Flying (Dec 18, 2016)

omygersh I have binged on Axe Cop and Bearmageddon, great stuff.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 18, 2016)

"Adult Swim", and "Animation Domination" really has some gems.


----------



## cruiseforever (Dec 18, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I'm sitting on the back porch in a pair of shorts...
> 
> View attachment 3314


 
Moving south does get temping at times.  But I really hate the heat.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 18, 2016)

cruiseforever said:


> Moving south does get temping at times.  But I really hate the heat.



Me too. Summers here blow.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Dec 18, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Shift started at 0830.
> 0836 call for cardiac arrest.
> 0920 I was changing into scrubs at the ED and tossing my spooged uniform into the wash.
> 
> Thank god I had a spare uniform. Never fails. I get a code every shift.


Send me some of your black cloud mojo, please.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 18, 2016)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Send me some of your black cloud mojo, please.


Always be careful what you wish for, because that cloud may show up at the 13th hour of your shift...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 18, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Always be careful what you wish for, because that cloud may show up at the 13th hour of your shift...



You don't want this black cloud mojo. It reeks.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 18, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> You don't want this black cloud mojo. It reeks.


Yea but it beats being called for "I got a condom stuck in my cooch".


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 18, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Yea but it beats being called for "I got a condom stuck in my cooch".



I would howl if I went on that call. 

And I would document that call with that exact phrase.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 18, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I would howl if I went on that call.
> 
> And I would document that call with that exact phrase.


Yeaaaaa, I tried not to laugh in front of her, my partner got a not so happy look from me on that one instead.

Oh I did, I made damn sure I put that word for word in quotes.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 18, 2016)

Got to shoot at my home gun club today that I have only gotten to go to once a year since I left. Miss those old dudes, spent many days there during my high school years. Also helps winning one event and having the second highest score in the second. Not bad for having not shot these events in 7+ months.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 18, 2016)

And on the Sabbath God said:

"Let there be In-N-Out so that all mankind may enjoy their burgers and fries 'animal style'."


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 18, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Yea but it beats being called for "I got a condom stuck in my cooch".



That might be my (second) favorite chief complaint that I've heard for an EMS call...
Followed by: "Somebody shot me!" (in the case where the patient was injured by an errant BB gun user, who managed to lodge a pellet in an unfortunate bystander's forearm.)


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 18, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> That might be my (second) favorite chief complaint that I've heard for an EMS call...
> Followed by: "Somebody shot me!" (in the case where the patient was injured by an errant BB gun user, who managed to lodge a pellet in an unfortunate bystander's forearm.)


That might be my top "I sighed and died a little on the inside call" for me yet. I was hoping she would say no when I asked if it was a recent discovery.

Lawd hammercy, I dun got shot, halp me JEsus!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 18, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> And on the Sabbath God said:
> 
> "Let there be In-N-Out so that all mankind may enjoy their burgers and fries 'animal style'."



Don't forget the 3x3's...


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 18, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Don't forget the 3x3's...


One of my old partners introduced me to blended shakes there as well. I have yet to ever have a bad order from any of their locations. 

I think they're in Nevada and Arizona now, too.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 18, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> One of my old partners introduced me to blended shakes there as well. I have yet to ever have a bad order from any of their locations.
> 
> I think they're in Nevada and Arizona now, too.


Besides California they now have locations in Arizona, Nevada, Utah, and Texas


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 18, 2016)

Double post


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 18, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> One of my old partners introduced me to blended shakes there as well. I have yet to ever have a bad order from any of their locations.
> 
> I think they're in Nevada and Arizona now, too.


Ahhh yes their black and white shake. It's the only way to go


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 18, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Ahhh yes their black and white shake. It's the only way to go


I go with the chocolate strawberry, it's all I've known. I'm gonna have to give chocolate vanilla a whirl though next time.

I love that's its secret menu is so well known and recepted, too.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 18, 2016)

Neapolitan shakes are the way to go.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 18, 2016)

Hanging out with my dad at the dealership while he signs the paperwork to trade in his 1997 Ram (original owner, bought new, had it all 10 years) for a shiny new 2016 Ram


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 18, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Hanging out with my dad at the dealership while he signs the paperwork to trade in his 1997 Ram (original owner, bought new, had it all 10 years) for a shiny new 2016 Ram



Hope it wasn't a diesel.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 18, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Hope it wasn't a diesel.


Nope, old one was a 5.2L V8, new one is 5.7L HEMI V8


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 18, 2016)

(Meanwhile my old 2005 Dakota is a 4.7L V8, I am really interested in the Eco-Diesel though)


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 18, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Nope, old one was a 5.2L V8, new one is 5.7L HEMI V8



Oh nice. I was going to say he were crazy for trading in a old 5.9 for a new 6.7.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 18, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Neapolitan shakes are the way to go.


"The cycle".


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 18, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> "The cycle".



My "go to" at In N Out: 3x3 w/whole grilled onions, fries (cheese or animal style), and a neapolitan shake. Cause 'Merica.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 18, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> My "go to" at In N Out: 3x3 w/whole grilled onions, fries (cheese or animal style), and a neapolitan shake. Cause 'Merica.


Hell yeah! 'Murrica! Home of the free, land of the cholesterol!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 18, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Hell yeah! 'Murrica! Home of the free, land of the cholesterol!



And CALEMT won't gain a single pound from that.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 18, 2016)

I'll just leave this here. I found it funny, I'm not sayin anybody's fat. Becuz I myself am a bit pudgey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 18, 2016)

#FastmetabolismFTW


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 19, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I'll just leave this here. I found it funny, I'm not sayin anybody's fat. Becuz I myself am a bit pudgey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you quit eating doughnuts that might help a little...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 19, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> If you quit eating doughnuts that might help a little...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zinger . In all honesty tho, I can down doughnuts like nobody's business. I need some insulin after tho. Hopefully u got my back .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 19, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> #FastmetabolismFTW


And an 837 LDL.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 19, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> In all honesty tho, I can down doughnuts like nobody's business.


Really?!!! You, the resident LEO of this forum are going to leave this low-hanging fruit for us EMS heinas??!...


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 19, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Zinger . In all honesty tho, I can down doughnuts like nobody's business. I need some insulin after tho. Hopefully u got my back .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Typical LEO... 



VentMonkey said:


> And an 837 LDL.



Im 22, whats LDL?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 19, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Really?!!! You, the resident LEO of this forum are going to leave this low-hanging fruit for us EMS heinas??!...



Too late...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 19, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Really?!!! You, the resident LEO of this forum are going to leave this low-hanging fruit for us EMS heinas??!...



But I already made a doughnut joke. 

Typed while sitting in in station in a recliner... hah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 19, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Really?!!! You, the resident LEO of this forum are going to leave this low-hanging fruit for us EMS heinas??!...



Just being real. The thing is everybody likes doughnuts. Cops are just smart enough to go get what we want . I'll still do whatever fit test you choose! I'm a very realistic person, I won't deny cops eat doughnuts. But so do emt's firefighters, doctors, RN's, pilots, engineers, accountants, salesmen/women. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 19, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Just being real. The thing is everybody likes doughnuts. Cops are just smart enough to go get what we want . I'll still do whatever fit test you choose! I'm a very realistic person, I won't deny cops eat doughnuts. But so do emt's firefighters, doctors, RN's, pilots, engineers, accountants, salesmen/women.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 19, 2016)

If tapatalk would lemme quote a single line id answer @CALEMT.
I wanna be a typical emt, how does one accomplish that? Teach me the ways of emting! After all, I am just a lil ol' LEO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 19, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I need some insulin after tho.


Just don't end up like our last diabetic patient where the glucometer greeted us when we checked his sugar! (Hospital later confirmed over 1100)


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 19, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3316








Is this allowed? Lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 19, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Just don't end up like our last diabetic patient where the glucometer greeted us when we checked his sugar! (Hospital later confirmed over 1100)


Did you say "HI" back?


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 19, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Did you say "HI" back?


It's funny cuz our meters won't read higher than like 600.....several hours later when we saw our guy still in the resus room of the local ER and we asked them how he was doing "Much better, his sugar is down to around 800 now"


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 19, 2016)

Wheres the diabeetus meme when you need it?


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 19, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Wheres the diabeetus meme when you need it?


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 19, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> It's funny cuz our meters won't read higher than like 600.....several hours later when we saw our guy still in the resus room of the local ER and we asked them how he was doing "Much better, his sugar is down to around 800 now"


I'm wondering if it was HHNK vs. DKA.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 19, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I'm wondering if it was HHNK vs. DKA.


If this is a DKA problem, where are the Ketones???


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 19, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Just don't end up like our last diabetic patient where the glucometer greeted us when we checked his sugar! (Hospital later confirmed over 1100)


I had a patient like that a few months ago... we gave him 20-ish units of IV insulin and around 3 liters of NS. His glucose level was still > 700 when we shipped him out.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 19, 2016)

Question: Whiskey stones, ice, or neat?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 19, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Question: Whiskey stones, ice, or neat?


Neat with a splash of water. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 19, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Neat with a splash of water.



I've been thinking about trying some of the less...complicated, shall I say...beverages neat + water. It brings out the nose, so they say.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 19, 2016)

My partners first day of drivers training. So I'm in the back while a Supe is riding shotgun with him.....Lord have mercy lol


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 19, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> My partners first day of drivers training. So I'm in the back while a Supe is riding shotgun with him.....Lord have mercy lol



Deep breaths...and seatbelts.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 19, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> My partners first day of drivers training. So I'm in the back while a Supe is riding shotgun with him.....Lord have mercy lol





EpiEMS said:


> Deep breaths...and seatbelts.


lots and lots of seatbelts. and shouting... wait don't do that..


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 19, 2016)

http://www.jems.com/articles/2016/12/als-or-bls-take-the-jems-survey.html

Yay for (less than scientific) surveys


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 19, 2016)

Well, that was fun.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 19, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> Well, that was fun.




He still posted after you locked it. I hope you booted him. What a tool.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 19, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> Well, that was fun.



You try to help a guy these days...


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 19, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> He still posted after you locked it. I hope you booted him. What a tool.


I forgot to lock it. I just removed the entire thread so he can't see any of it.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 19, 2016)

What happened? I missed the fun?


----------



## Flying (Dec 19, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> What happened? I missed the fun?


Apparently telling someone you can't help = You don't want to help them at all


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 19, 2016)

I kinda wish I got to see what he replied to from my post.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 19, 2016)

Flying said:


> Apparently telling someone you can't help = You don't want to help them at all



Was that mr fix my ambulambs man?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying (Dec 19, 2016)

Hmmmmm..

https://www.amazon.com/Wholesale-Mi...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=YGB77SXMAGA02T1KX1Z0


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 19, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Just don't end up like our last diabetic patient where the glucometer greeted us when we checked his sugar! (Hospital later confirmed over 1100)


Gotta love the health choices of many Americans now....


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 19, 2016)

Alice Cooper was at the Christmas show I just played. I got to meet him and got a picture with him.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 19, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Was that mr fix my ambulambs man?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey I actually gave him a reasonable answer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 19, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Hey I actually gave him a reasonable answer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yo your alternators shafted, get a new rig.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 20, 2016)

Flying said:


> Hmmmmm..
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wholesale-Mi...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=YGB77SXMAGA02T1KX1Z0



"Very pleased with my purchase..it was literally a box of 500 pens. And so far, every one I've used has worked just fine. Would definitely recommend. I am a waitress and all my coworkers enjoyed getting handfuls and laughing at all the misspelled names and words "

That is too funny.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 20, 2016)

Yep. I'm an adult.  Second pay check in a row that I've ordered furniture.  But that memory foam mattress looked way too good to pass up 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 20, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> #FastmetabolismFTW




I used to have one of those.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 20, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> I used to have one of those.



I'm still trying to find where my metabolism went...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 20, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I'm still trying to find where my metabolism went...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


to your stomach!  along with mine


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 20, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> to your stomach!  along with mine



Things I'd like back from childhood:
1) Fast metabolism
2) Boundless curiosity
3) Tolerance for time wasting at work (work ≈ school)


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 20, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Things I'd like back from childhood:
> 1) Fast metabolism
> 2) Boundless curiosity
> 3) Tolerance for time wasting at work (work ≈ school)


1. athleticism 
2. metabolism
3. actually having a drive to do something (gtfo of school as fast as possbile*college included*) 
4. NO RESPONSIBILITY, NO ADULTING(limited bills, biggest concern was from my mom: *andrew you better not crash my fking car*)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 20, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> 1. athleticism
> 2. metabolism
> 3. actually having a drive to do something (gtfo of school as fast as possbile*college included*)
> 4. NO RESPONSIBILITY, NO ADULTING(limited bills, biggest concern was from my mom: *andrew you better not crash my fking car*)



I've still got my athleticism and metabolism luckily. I can get on board with the rest though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 20, 2016)

Blog recommendation: http://theambulancechaser.com/


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 20, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Blog recommendation: http://theambulancechaser.com/


I love Wes's blog. He's a good guy 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 20, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I've still got my athleticism and metabolism luckily. I can get on board with the rest though!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i got some athleticism, i've become more accustomed to running with 80 pounds of sht, then sprinting sadly. Every-time i have to chase somebody, i put a -1 as to how many runs i have left in me lol.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 20, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I love Wes's blog. He's a good guy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Do you know him personally? He's really sharp! Shame he doesn't run a system somewhere! (Or maybe he does?)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 20, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Do you know him personally? He's really sharp! Shame he doesn't run a system somewhere! (Or maybe he does?)



His full time job isn't EMS. He's a good dude though. Used to be a member here. He showed me all the good BBQ spots around me when I moved to Texas.  

@Wes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 20, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> His full time job isn't EMS. He's a good dude though. Used to be a member here. He showed me all the good BBQ spots around me when I moved to Texas.
> 
> @Wes
> 
> ...


I've yet to meet him..  But there's a hospital based service north of yall I might apply for and if I do then I'll be down in your neck of the woods a lot...  Or if I apply with the two big services near you lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 20, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Deep breaths...and seatbelts.





NysEms2117 said:


> lots and lots of seatbelts. and shouting... wait don't do that..


Well I survived lol. Actually he wasn't too bad, been paired with worse drivers. Early on in the day he was heavy on acceleration and braking, but as he said, started getting the feel of the rig and by the end I wasn't even noticing any being thrown around in the back after stops so yay lol. His navigation needs some work though....there was at least one time in the back I was thinking "what on earth is this route we're taking?!" But I decided to hold my youngest since supervisor was riding shotgun and I'm sure she said something already



TransportJockey said:


> Yep. I'm an adult.  Second pay check in a row that I've ordered furniture.  But that memory foam mattress looked way too good to pass up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I want one of those lol 



ViolynEMT said:


> I used to have one of those.


Same. Mine being AWOL is starting to get me in trouble ha.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 20, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Early on in the day he was heavy on acceleration and braking, but as he said, started getting the feel of the rig



I usually give a little leeway when its their first time driving the rig. Especially when all they've driven is passenger cars. Its quite a big jump from a 4 door sedan to a 12,000 pound mod.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 20, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I usually give a little leeway when its their first time driving the rig. Especially when all they've driven is passenger cars. Its quite a big jump from a 4 door sedan to a 12,000 pound mod.


No mercy given here  although I think just about everybody where I work has taken an evoc class at some point or another, so most of them can drive without killing somebody..


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 20, 2016)

Things I really don't want to have to deal with...here's hoping I can avoid this complaint:



> “We’re about ten minutes away. We have a twenty-year-old male who-
> 
> _“Umm, excuse me?”_
> 
> ...



Not to make light of anybody's preferences, but...you know...in this context, sometimes people get a bit over sensitive...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 20, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Things I really don't want to have to deal with...here's hoping I can avoid this complaint:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to make light of anybody's preferences, but...you know...in this context, sometimes people get a bit over sensitive...


I identify as a Sikorsky UH-60 Black Hawk helicopter thank you very much.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 20, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> No mercy given here  although I think just about everybody where I work has taken an evoc class at some point or another, so most of them can drive without killing somebody..



I don't know about everyone else. But EVOC for me was a bunch of reversing, hard acceleration, and hard braking. EVOC teaches defensive driving/ maneuvers so you don't kill yourself, partner, and/or patient. It's not designed to teach the student to drive smoothly. It's designed to teach the student; there's a obstacle I need to do A, B, and C to advoid it. 

Especially when all you've driven in your short life (18 years old) is moms car going to a ambulance is a huge gap for someone who has just driven a small car. Small car has better handling, acceleration, and braking than a ambulance. It doesn't take long to learn how to drive smooth. I give them leeway for just 1 shift.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 20, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Things I really don't want to have to deal with...here's hoping I can avoid this complaint:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to make light of anybody's preferences, but...you know...in this context, sometimes people get a bit over sensitive...



I once mistook a feminine looking male for a female... that was embarrassing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 20, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I don't know about everyone else. But EVOC for me was a bunch of reversing, hard acceleration, and hard braking. EVOC teaches defensive driving/ maneuvers so you don't kill yourself, partner, and/or patient. It's not designed to teach the student to drive smoothly. It's designed to teach the student; there's a obstacle I need to do A, B, and C to advoid it.
> 
> Especially when all you've driven in your short life (18 years old) is moms car going to a ambulance is a huge gap for someone who has just driven a small car. Small car has better handling, acceleration, and braking than a ambulance. It doesn't take long to learn how to drive smooth. I give them leeway for just 1 shift.


IMO all driving is about, is avoiding obstacle A-Z. (most commonly cars) I have *never *taken ambulance EVOC if thats a thing, i have taken normal, and advance EVOC for LE, and in all honesty, driving a police spec suburban(especially state level) is not entirely that far off from a ambulance. EVOC to me teaches a few things: 1. How to avoid obstacles A-Z  2. How to use your lights effectively.  3. How to "map" your route as your driving  4. maybe not officially, but you learn that if you come to a 4 way intersection or something of the like, don't just barrel through, use your eyes, making eye contact with the look of "I am going, not you"  and 5.  How to get from point A-> B in the least amount of time, safely as possible.  
**This does not include all of the things learned in EVOC, but i figured i'd save you the LE specific things**


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 20, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> driving a police spec suburban(especially state level) is not entirely that far off from a ambulance


I'd believe that as far as handling goes, that's for sure! (I don't think the Suburban weighs nearly as much as a Type I or Type III ambulance, though)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 20, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> IMO all driving is about, is avoiding obstacle A-Z. (most commonly cars) I have *never *taken ambulance EVOC if thats a thing, i have taken normal, and advance EVOC for LE, and in all honesty, driving a police spec suburban(especially state level) is not entirely that far off from a ambulance. EVOC to me teaches a few things: 1. How to avoid obstacles A-Z  2. How to use your lights effectively.  3. How to "map" your route as your driving  4. maybe not officially, but you learn that if you come to a 4 way intersection or something of the like, don't just barrel through, use your eyes, making eye contact with the look of "I am going, not you"  and 5.  How to get from point A-> B in the least amount of time, safely as possible.
> **This does not include all of the things learned in EVOC, but i figured i'd save you the LE specific things**



What day are the the J-turns, P.I.T. Maneuver and M4 shooting while driving? 

I want to come to that day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 20, 2016)

EVOC taught me how to not hit cones and what the turning radius of an ambulance was....


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 20, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> I'd believe that as far as handling goes, that's for sure! (I don't think the Suburban weighs nearly as much as a Type I or Type III ambulance, though)



Weight no. But you have to take the turns nearly the same, maybe a hair faster in a suburban but honestly not much. Police spec adds so much extra weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 20, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> What day are the the J-turns, P.I.T. Maneuver and M4 shooting while driving?
> 
> I want to come to that day.
> 
> ...



Your looking for Feds. That's some secret service type ish. We do all those but apart from each-other lol. Jturns are fun af to practice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 20, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Weight no. But you have to take the turns nearly the same, maybe a hair faster in a suburban but honestly not much. Police spec adds so much extra weight.



Makes sense to me. (I've never driven a Suburban L&S, just an Expedition, but it should be fairly similar.)


----------



## Flying (Dec 20, 2016)

I heard CEVO has a new training series for ambulance operators.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 20, 2016)

Flying said:


> I heard CEVO has a new training series for ambulance operators.



The Israeli "lavan" (literally "white", functionally "BLS") ambulances are actually pretty cool looking!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 20, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Makes sense to me. (I've never driven a Suburban L&S, just an Expedition, but it should be fairly similar.)






Is the same-ish course i had to take, this is basic EVOC, advanced is with reversing, and j-turning and all that jazz.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 20, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I have *never *taken ambulance EVOC if thats a thing, i have taken normal, and advance EVOC for LE, and in all honesty, driving a police spec suburban(especially state level) is not entirely that far off from a ambulance.



Depending on who you work for it may or may not be a thing. My EVOC was 3 days, 2 in the classroom and 1 out on the track. My dad (LEO) spent like 2 weeks or a week (I forget) in EVOC as its more extensive. 

We're going away from the type II "vanbulances" and are transitioning to type III "mods". With me you can throw me in whatever and I'm comfortable driving it. There is quite the noticeable difference between the type II's and III's. Not only weight, but handling, and vehicle dimensions. I could see a suburban coming close to a type II, but I can't imagine its a top heavy as a ambulance. After all the extra police gear the weigh probably isn't all that far off.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 20, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Depending on who you work for it may or may not be a thing. My EVOC was 3 days, 2 in the classroom and 1 out on the track. My dad (LEO) spent like 2 weeks or a week (I forget) in EVOC as its more extensive.
> 
> We're going away from the type II "vanbulances" and are transitioning to type III "mods". With me you can throw me in whatever and I'm comfortable driving it. There is quite the noticeable difference between the type II's and III's. Not only weight, but handling, and vehicle dimensions. I could see a suburban coming close to a type II, but I can't imagine its a top heavy as a ambulance. After all the extra police gear the weigh probably isn't all that far off.


suburbans are not top heavy, its just the clusterfck of a safe in the back isn't weighted properly, so the L-R weight distribution is probably dam near 60-40, if not 55-45. Which makes turning sharply rather hellish. I'm the same, i can drive dam near anything, was debating getting my CDL for shts and giggles. 
For NYS Police: Basic EVOC
"The Emergency Vehicle Operator Course (EVOC) is a 100-hour driver training program that provides Basic School recruits with the special driving skills required to operate a vehicle under very demanding police patrol conditions. Students are first tested for visual acuity, glare recovery and reaction time, then receive classroom and hands-on driver training in two phases:"

"Instruction includes training in controlled braking, curved and straight backing-up, serpentine, skid pan, police turns, parallel parking, crash avoidance techniques and precision driving skills" 
Source for Epi: https://troopers.ny.gov/Academy/EVOC/


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 20, 2016)

I just liked it because I got to do everything you want to do in your personal vehicle without doing any damage to your vehicle. I mean who doesn't want to floor the rig and slam on the brakes?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 20, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I just liked it because I got to do everything you want to do in your personal vehicle without doing any damage to your vehicle. I mean who doesn't want to floor the rig and slam on the brakes?


The folks in the back . joking lol


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 20, 2016)

If anyone in the Sacramento region is interested, today the Sheriff's Department just revamped their CCW issuance process. Now new applicants get a credit card sized license with room for 5 firearms instead of 3 on a larger laminated rice paper thing that looks pretty fake... and most of the process is done online now! Way to go Sheriff Scott Jones!!!!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 20, 2016)

Came home to this today !!!! Fiancé doing ribs in her chili sauce. It's great to be engaged to a chef !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Dec 20, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Is the same-ish course i had to take, this is basic EVOC, advanced is with reversing, and j-turning and all that jazz.



Takes me back to the good old days when we were chasing both dope and human smugglers. With them the odds were they were gonna bail out and you needed to catch the driver, because he was the guy that was going to be prosecuted, everyone else was held as a material witness. Driving the ambulance has certain similarities, but really nothing like those mega adrenaline shots of a high speed chase.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 20, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I once mistook a feminine looking male for a female... that was embarrassing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I did the opposite. DPS discreetly showed me their license after they heard me address the woman as sir.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 20, 2016)

Old Tracker said:


> Takes me back to the good old days when we were chasing both dope and human smugglers. With them the odds were they were gonna bail out and you needed to catch the driver, because he was the guy that was going to be prosecuted, everyone else was held as a material witness. Driving the ambulance has certain similarities, but really nothing like those mega adrenaline shots of a high speed chase.


are you a spy  lol. Nah i get what you mean. New cars are stupidly fast lol.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 20, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> are you a spy  lol. Nah i get what you mean. New cars are stupidly fast lol.



My name is Old Tracker, I used to be a spy until...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 20, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> My name is Old Tracker, I used to be a spy until...



Oooh ooh I know!!! Until they found a new tracker??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 20, 2016)

I love how my fiancé works for a sinus clinic, and I have a sinus infection. 

Trying to decide if I want to call out to the first 8 hours of my 48 that's starts tomorrow or just suck it up and deal with it. 

Wouldn't be an issue if I didn't have to pick her up from the airport that's an hour away from our apartment at like midnight tonight then have to be up at 0530. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 20, 2016)

Go to urgent care now, get a shot of 8mg of Decadron and a script for Augmentin. Pick up a NetiPot at the Pharm too.

You'll feel like a new man in the morning.


----------



## Old Tracker (Dec 20, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> My name is Old Tracker, I used to be a spy until...



Nah, nothing like that. Almost 11 years in the Navy, was a street cop for about 4 1/2 months and went into the Border Patrol for 3 years before switching to what used to be Customs Office of Investigations and is now ICE. Now I are an EMT-B.  This is why you should try to run from the cops with a high center of gravity vehicle. That was about 2,500 lbs of weed.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 20, 2016)

Old Tracker said:


> Nah, nothing like that. Almost 11 years in the Navy, was a street cop for about 4 1/2 months and went into the Border Patrol for 3 years before switching to what used to be Customs Office of Investigations and is now ICE. Now I are an EMT-B.  This is why you should try to run from the cops with a high center of gravity vehicle. That was about 2,500 lbs of weed.



That spy post was a reference to Burn Notice lol. It's idiotic to run from the cops to begin with. You may our run a Vic or a Exploder but you can't outrun a radio. Let alone running with about 2,500 pounds of weight in your vehicle.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 21, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Depending on who you work for it may or may not be a thing. My EVOC was 3 days, 2 in the classroom and 1 out on the track. My dad (LEO) spent like 2 weeks or a week (I forget) in EVOC as its more extensive.
> 
> We're going away from the type II "vanbulances" and are transitioning to type III "mods". With me you can throw me in whatever and I'm comfortable driving it. There is quite the noticeable difference between the type II's and III's. Not only weight, but handling, and vehicle dimensions. I could see a suburban coming close to a type II, but I can't imagine its a top heavy as a ambulance. After all the extra police gear the weigh probably isn't all that far off.


My regular job has us in huge Type I 4x4s with heavy LifeLine boxes. Then I go down to AMR and drive a van, I cannot drive a van smoothly for the life of me haha. Way more at home in the big "truck." I am excited to try the new transit space ships though. 

Also AMR EVOC taught me how to back up through a serpentine and that was about it, though I did find that really helpful.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 21, 2016)

Am I the only one who thinks "bringing out the dead" is a comedy?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 21, 2016)

I got offered the job!!!  Just need to finalize details.  Sooooooo excited!!!!  And so sick thinking of all the stuff I need to do before I go.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 21, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Also AMR EVOC taught me how to back up through a serpentine and that was about it, though I did find that really helpful.


Yep. I also found the backing in and out of the orange cones helpful. Oh, and the diminishing cone lane portion was just plain fun.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 21, 2016)

Old Tracker said:


> Nah, nothing like that. Almost 11 years in the Navy, was a street cop for about 4 1/2 months and went into the Border Patrol for 3 years before switching to what used to be Customs Office of Investigations and is now ICE. Now I are an EMT-B.  This is why you should try to run from the cops with a high center of gravity vehicle. That was about 2,500 lbs of weed.


Must have been one helluva bonfire.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 21, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> I got offered the job!!!  Just need to finalize details.  Sooooooo excited!!!!  And so sick thinking of all the stuff I need to do before I go.


Where was this offer at again?


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 21, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> I got offered the job!!!  Just need to finalize details.  Sooooooo excited!!!!  And so sick thinking of all the stuff I need to do before I go.


Congrats, keep us posted.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 21, 2016)

You know you're a California native when you're not sure if it's a earthquake or just a big truck rolling down the road (cause they sound the same). Then you come to realize it's not the "big one" so you turn over to fall asleep.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 21, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Where was this offer at again?


Once everything is finalized I will say.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 21, 2016)

When there's 2 medics on a truck, it's a DUAL medic truck...







When the paramedics argue over treatment, it's a DUEL medic truck.






Important distinction, especially if you use the term in several posts in a row.


----------



## dutemplar (Dec 21, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> When there's 2 medics on a truck, it's a DUAL medic truck...
> 
> View attachment 3320
> 
> ...




I will neither confirm nor deny that I ever sent anyone flying across the room after saying "flip you for it..."


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 21, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> When there's 2 medics on a truck, it's a DUAL medic truck...
> 
> View attachment 3320
> 
> ...



I see what you did there lol. I go it thanks.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Go to urgent care now, get a shot of 8mg of Decadron and a script for Augmentin. Pick up a NetiPot at the Pharm too.
> 
> You'll feel like a new man in the morning.



I definitely feel better but still feel like dog poo. 

Whenever I'm sick at work I always have to make a conscious effort to not be an ***. Had a patient today comment on how "you seem more sick than I am". It took everything I had to not reply with "yet I'm working and you called 911."

Here's hoping my run of 4 shifts without a call after 9pm continues! I need more sleep...but we're watching the new Magnificent Seven and I've really wanted to see this movie for a while now.

Decisions m, decisions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 21, 2016)

Just found one of my bosses doing community policing, and dancing at a fair(all-be-it from a few months ago) and I can't stop laughing... Watch him Whip


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 21, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> community policing


Is that what the kids are calling it these days?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 21, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Is that what the kids are calling it these days?


its in our name, we have to , Dpt of corrections & *community supervison,* im a big advocate for it tho, i just find it funny, he's this big muscular macho marine corps man, and he dancing with a itty bitty girl, lol. Was afraid he was gonna squish her by stomping on her


----------



## exodus (Dec 22, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Depending on who you work for it may or may not be a thing. My EVOC was 3 days, 2 in the classroom and 1 out on the track. My dad (LEO) spent like 2 weeks or a week (I forget) in EVOC as its more extensive.
> 
> We're going away from the type II "vanbulances" and are transitioning to type III "mods". With me you can throw me in whatever and I'm comfortable driving it. There is quite the noticeable difference between the type II's and III's. Not only weight, but handling, and vehicle dimensions. I could see a suburban coming close to a type II, but I can't imagine its a top heavy as a ambulance. After all the extra police gear the weigh probably isn't all that far off.



Put people in my rig... Teaching new guys to drive code in it... Shoot me.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 22, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> community supervison


Sounds Orwellian! Ooh!!
(I half kid  )


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 22, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Sounds Orwellian! Ooh!!
> (I half kid  )


I'm trying to fix that sir. Lol


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 22, 2016)

Hmm....I suppose I should figure out what I'm gonna get people for Christmas.....


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 22, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm....I suppose I should figure out what I'm gonna get people for Christmas.....


All I have to say is...god bless cyber shopping.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm married so all my shopping is already done.


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello!!!  I am back from the land of Fort Leonard Wood, Missouri.  I graduated Basic training and home for 2 weeks before going back for another 7 weeks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 23, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Hello!!!  I am back from the land of Fort Leonard Wood, Missouri.  I graduated Basic training and home for 2 weeks before going back for another 7 weeks.


Congrats! Enjoy your home time 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 23, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Congrats! Enjoy your home time
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Thank you!


----------



## dutemplar (Dec 23, 2016)

EMT2015 said:


> Hello!!!  I am back from the land of Fort Leonard Wood, Missouri.  I graduated Basic training and home for 2 weeks before going back for another 7 weeks.



Ah, good old Lost In the Woods, Misery.  Enjoy!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 23, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> I'm married so all *our* shopping is already done.


Fixed it for ya . Did i learn right? lol


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 23, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Fixed it for ya . Did i learn right? lol


Shame on me.  Don't tell my wife.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 23, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Shame on me.  Don't tell my wife.


i know 2 sayings.. whats mine is ours, and whats hers is hers. and then happy wife happy life. lol


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 23, 2016)

LOL somebody just sent this to me


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 23, 2016)

Woah, that must be some kind of record...I just got in and out of the DMV in like 20 minutes!


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 23, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> LOL somebody just sent this to me



Wow, such gun! Very tactical! Much ban!

()


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 24, 2016)

Note to self...when your fiancé makes a comment about being 25, then comments on how she's "only 25 years away from being 50" and is upset about it, it's a bad idea to start singing the chorus from "Livin' on a prayer" about being halfway there...

Now, back to your regularly scheduled programming. I'll be hanging out on the couch until she falls asleep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 24, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Note to self...when your fiancé makes a comment about being 25, then comments on how she's "only 25 years away from being 50" and is upset about it, it's a bad idea to start singing the chorus from "Livin' on a prayer" about being halfway there...
> 
> Now, back to your regularly scheduled programming. I'll be hanging out on the couch until she falls asleep.
> 
> ...


I'm on the couch too ! Lol
I feel like this is what new prisoners talk about("oh what are you here for")


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 24, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Note to self...when your fiancé makes a comment about being 25, then comments on how she's "only 25 years away from being 50" and is upset about it, it's a bad idea to start singing the chorus from "Livin' on a prayer" about being halfway there...
> 
> Now, back to your regularly scheduled programming. I'll be hanging out on the couch until she falls asleep.


Hehe...young couples and their blunders.


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Hehe...young couples and their blunders.


More like no sense of poor humor issues.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Hehe...young couples and their blunders.





luke_31 said:


> More like no sense of poor humor issues.


I'm just ignorant which gets me into a whole pot of trouble lol. But tis' life


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 24, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> More like no sense of poor humor issues.


Ah! But alas, 'tis any woman on the wrong day when the fung shuei doesn't mesh with the mood ring, that's not aligned with the zodiac calendar.

Sexist? Eh, I guess; Truthful? Absolutely.

#happilymarriedadecade.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Hehe...young couples and their blunders.



Eh we're about three years into this shindig. Not a long time but hardly new at it. 



luke_31 said:


> More like no sense of poor humor issues.



Agreed...but don't tell her that! 



NysEms2117 said:


> I'm just ignorant which gets me into a whole pot of trouble lol. But tis' life



This pretty much sums up my life.



VentMonkey said:


> Ah! But alas, 'tis any woman on the wrong day when the fung shuei doesn't mesh with the mood ring, that's not aligned with the zodiac calendar.
> 
> Sexist? Eh, I guess; Truthful? Absolutely.
> 
> #happilymarriedadecade.



Quoted for truth. The whole conversation started about how I was in trouble for being grumpy for a few days while I'm working on quitting chewing but I'm supposed to give her a free pass one week outta the month for the rest of her life....then she made the comment that "it'll stop when I'm 50!" 

It was all downhill from there 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 24, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> whole conversation started about how I was in trouble for being grumpy for a few days while I'm working on quitting chewing but I'm supposed to give her a free pass one week outta the month for the rest of her life....then she made the comment that "it'll stop when I'm 50!"


I'm in it for trying to make dinner. I always give an answer when she says what do I want, I say pasta or steak or meatloaf. I don't get it always but I say something dammit. I asked her to cook tonight, she says I don't know... I've gotten that answer for 5 years and I don't like it very much. So me being the dumbass I am bring out a dish with I don't know written on it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 24, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I'm in it for trying to make dinner. I always give an answer when she says what do I want, I say pasta or steak or meatloaf. I don't get it always but I say something dammit. I asked her to cook tonight, she says I don't know... I've gotten that answer for 5 years and I don't like it very much. So me being the dumbass I am bring out a dish with I don't know written on it.



Sounds like something I'd do. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 24, 2016)

The sooner you all learn the phrases---"yes, dear.", or "Sure, babe."---the easier it gets.

Bonus: you can do this whilst sipping a cold one watching TV, but be warned!...there may be a random "pop quiz" re: the current subject matter sprinkled in the mix; multitasking is a must.

Good luck to both of you. It still beats the single life, IMO. In all seriousness, my wife is the most amazing person on this earth to me.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 24, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Sounds like something I'd do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on the couch for the night you still stand a chance lol. The couch is cold.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> The sooner you all learn the phrases---"yes, dear.", or "Sure, babe."---the easier it gets.
> 
> Bonus: you can do this whilst sipping a cold one watching TV, but be warned!...there may be a random "pop quiz" re: the current subject matter sprinkled in the mix; multitasking is a must.
> 
> Good luck to both of you. It still beats the single life, IMO. In all seriousness, my wife is the most amazing person on this earth to me.


I'm a fan of "I understand". I also love my fiancé to death, just like anything certain things can agitate you a bit, nothing bad, just life . Happy wife happy life !


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 24, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I'm a fan of "I understand". I also love my fiancé to death, just like anything certain things can agitate you a bit, nothing bad, just life . Happy wife happy life !


Wait til you have kids!!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Wait til you have kids!!


I can't even get off the couch and you tellin me wait till I have kids lol. Getouttaheyah


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 24, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> being grumpy for a few days while I'm working on quitting chewing



Hardest thing I've ever done. Good luck.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 24, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Hardest thing I've ever done. Good luck.


Enter The Single One


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 24, 2016)

GAH!!! Stressed...  It is 10 and I am thinking of going for a run because I feel stressed... and I hate running.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 24, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> GAH!!! Stressed...  It is 10 and I am thinking of going for a run because I feel stressed... and I hate running.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Enter The Single One



That post was completely unrelated to the discussion of significant others. 

I will say this though. I can be as sarcastic and snarky as I want. I don't have to sleep on the couch when I piss off my significant other. Single life for the win.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 24, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> That post was completely unrelated to the discussion of significant others.
> 
> I will say this though. I can be as sarcastic and snarky as I want. I don't have to sleep on the couch when I piss off my significant other. Single life for the win.


We had an ol skool paramedic preceptor here who was a fit to deal with without his "dip". He was a helluva a paramedic, and a helluva preceptor. I was sad to see him go.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> We had an ol skool paramedic preceptor here who was a fit to deal with without his "dip". He was a helluva a paramedic, and a helluva preceptor. I was sad to see him go.



If it's who I think it is, I miss him. I definitely learned a lot under his watch as a new hire EMT about 2 years back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 24, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> If it's who I think it is, I miss him. I definitely learned a lot under his watch as a new hire EMT about 2 years back.


Yep, him.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Yep, him.



I ran several critical calls with him, good learning experiences. I also learned lots of humbling lessons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 24, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I ran several critical calls with him, good learning experiences. I also learned lots of humbling lessons.


I definitely miss the days when that sort of preceptor was the norm.

He trained many good paramedics who went on to become solid providers. Many of whom I have worked with, and/ or became friends with.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2016)

Ugh. If I wasnt called in tonight I'd be sleeping on the porch with how upset my so is.  Now the arguing via text commences 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3323


Did.  Ran a mile.  Then walked most of a second mile intermixed with jogging and lunges.  Felt really good.  Now some crunches and pushups before bed.


----------



## exodus (Dec 24, 2016)

I need a laptop, but can't afford one straight up and don't have the credit to finance one. Ugh.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 24, 2016)

Politicians on  stronger gun control....

"Yeah ban them for everyone except for my secret service detail."

I hate these people surrounded by enough fire power to invade a small country but I shouldn't have one to protect my family from some homeboy you released early who sells poison around the corner from my kids school.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2016)

It might be a bit more than you wanted to pay per month,  but Aaron's, conns, and rent a center will do financing based on income.  And if you make more than minimums you won't pay all of their higher interest charges. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Dec 24, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> It might be a bit more than you wanted to pay per month,  but Aaron's, conns, and rent a center will do financing based on income.  And if you make more than minimums you won't pay all of their higher interest charges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



I've actually been looking here. It sucks as I'm playing about double current market price.  But it really sucks getting so much money together all at once to buy it straight up.  Also only 12 months of payments.  This company is also rated A on BBB, etc. Laptop will last me 5-6 years too.

https://www.leasevillenocredit.com/...am-1tb-hd-gaming-notebook-aluminum-black.html


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2016)

exodus said:


> I need a laptop, but can't afford one straight up and don't have the credit to finance one. Ugh.



What do you need? I buy off lease machines and they work like new. Extremely inexpensive. I'll never buy a new computer again. (And I have 6 or 8 at the moment.)


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> What do you need? I buy off lease machines and they work like new. Extremely inexpensive. I'll never buy a new computer again. (And I have 6 or 8 at the moment.)


Hey if you see a laptop or desktop with a high end video card coming off lease key me know.  Large screen or desktop preferred lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 24, 2016)

exodus said:


> I need a laptop, but can't afford one straight up and don't have the credit to finance one. Ugh.


Two suggestions:

Check out www.delloutlet.com. I purchased two towers from them because they had 'cosmetic blemishes'. First one was $275, second for $283. Most they had were a couple of scratches on the case. Absolutely nothing wrong with the hardware.
Go find a local credit union and open an account/become a member. They give small loans with interest rates lower than banks/stores.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2016)

Most of the off lease computers are coming out of corporate environments, so they're not stuffed with high end video or sound cards. However, if you're looking for a decent machine for web, basic photoshop, PowerPoint  or that sort of thing, $200 is the MOST I'd pay for a laptop. $175 (with shipping) at the high end for a Dell desktop PC, and that's Win 7 pro with 8Gb of ram and at least 500gb drive. There's tons of deals to be found. Google "off lease PC" or "off lease laptop". I usually only buy Dell or Lenovo machines. Over the last year I bought 6 for the radio station and have a stack at home for various projects. Where I'm sitting in the living room, I can see 3 laptops (including my Mac) and there's a bunch of desktops racked in my garage.  Off lease is a cheap way to buy decent s PCs, perfect for dedicated single use.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 24, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> from some homeboy you released early who sells poison around the corner from my kids school.


Shots at parole . Lol I get it tho just makin a joke.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Most of the off lease computers are coming out of corporate environments, so they're not stuffed with high end video or sound cards. However, if you're looking for a decent machine for web, basic photoshop, PowerPoint  or that sort of thing, $200 is the MOST I'd pay for a laptop. $175 (with shipping) at the high end for a Dell desktop PC, and that's Win 7 pro with 8Gb of ram and at least 500gb drive. There's tons if deals to be found. Google "off lease PC" or "off lease laptop". I usually only buy Dell or Lenovo machines. Over the last year I bought 6 for the radio station and have a stack at home for various projects. Where I'm sitting in the living room, I can see 3 laptops (including my Mac) and there's a bunch of desktops racked in my garage.  Off lease is a cheap way to buy decent s PCs, perfect for dedicated single use.


I figured there might be a tech service somewhere getting rid of some lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Good luck to both of you. It still beats the single life, IMO.


I don't know, single life has treated me very well since I got reacquainted with it, no longer do I have to wonder what I did wrong, or worse....know what I did and think I was right.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm paranoid so I can't by used computers


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I'm paranoid so I can't by used computers



That's like saying "I can't eat in a restaurant because some else had eaten off the plates before me."


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 24, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> That's like saying "I can't eat in a restaurant because some else had eaten off the plates before me."


no silly, they wash the plates... I hope... there could be all kinds of skimmers, keyloggers, and whatever other nasty computer malware/viruses exist, and no virus scanners do not find them all.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 24, 2016)

Be safe: buy Mac.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2016)

Wiped with a fresh win7 pro install. It's like driving a used car that's been freshly detailed.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 24, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Be safe: buy Mac.


Wurd.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Wurd.



None of the software I use is available for a mac. It's Windoze or nothin'.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 24, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> None of the software I use is available for a mac. It's Windoze or nothin'.



Dont be hatin' on my pages and keynote.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 24, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Dont be hatin' on my pages and keynote.


Have pages, numbers, keynote but I prefer the Microsoft programs. The 1TB online cloud is also nice


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 24, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Have pages, numbers, keynote but I prefer the Microsoft programs. The 1TB online cloud is also nice



Don't tell anyone, but so do I. I could care less about the cloud, because I have no idea what the hell it is.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 24, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> None of the software I use is available for a mac. It's Windoze or nothin'.


After finally making the leap and buying a MacBook, it's hard for me to see myself ever going back to a Windows format.

Apple definitely has me hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 24, 2016)

Whenever I hear someone talking about Microsoft's Windows, this is what comes to mind.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> After finally making the leap and buying a MacBook, it's hard for me to see myself ever going back to a Windows format.
> 
> Apple definitely has me hook, line, and sinker.



I prefer the Windows programs like word and powerpoint, but I have pages and keynote down. Its just a bear if you have a Mac and you email a paper to say a professor on Windows. It can be a b**ch to do the conversion.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2016)

Yeah. The audio stuff I use is a pain. The manufacturers and vendors just love windows because the hardware is cheap and readily available. And btw, the open source office stuff, like libre, is just as good as the M$ stuff, and free.


----------



## Old Tracker (Dec 24, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Don't tell anyone, but so do I. I could care less about the cloud, because I have no idea what the hell it is.



I thought I was the only one who didn't know.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 24, 2016)

My bucs play today! only right to post the best bucs player ever


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2016)

I was reading one of the other theads and the platitudes that are spewed by some of the new EMTs just make me shake my head and die a little inside.

Nobody _deserves_ to pass the NREMT just because they worked hard and gave up 3 nights a week and some weekends for a few weeks.

Candidates who know the material and can extrapolate correct answers from an adaptive test deserve to pass. That's it.

I also think it should be three and done. Refresher after the second fail. Third fail, "thanks, but no thanks."

Am I just a heartless bastid?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 24, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I was reading one of the other theads and the platitudes that are spewed by some of the new EMTs just make me shake my head and die a little inside.
> 
> Nobody _deserves_ to pass the NREMT just because they worked hard and gave up 3 nights a week and some weekends for a few weeks.
> 
> ...



No, you're not. 

It's asinine how easy they make it. If you can't pass a basic entrance exam with MINIMUM competency in three tries or less you need to be doing something else. 

The test anxiety excuse is absolute BS too. I'm not saying it doesn't exist but if you have it to that extreme you need to take some classes and learn some techniques to figure it out.

I couldn't pass the "multiplication minute" tests in elementary school...as like a second or third grader I was able to figure out my test anxiety and sort it out, it should be a non-issue for an adult with some self-work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 24, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I was reading one of the other theads and the platitudes that are spewed by some of the new EMTs just make me shake my head and die a little inside.
> 
> Nobody _deserves_ to pass the NREMT just because they worked hard and gave up 3 nights a week and some weekends for a few weeks.
> 
> ...


Your a normal human being that has standards for a job. I 100% agree with you.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 24, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Am I just a heartless bastid?


Nope, you're a _practical _bastid, like me.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 24, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Shots at parole . Lol I get it tho just makin a joke.



I think my state executes more people in a year then  it let's out on parole lol.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 24, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> I think my state executes more people in a year then  it let's out on parole lol.


Have fun with that tax $


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2016)

Hmmm now I have another agency to look into Wise County EMS, TX


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 24, 2016)

I think someone forgot about us. We've only run two calls today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 24, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Have fun with that tax $



I don't know what state income taxes are lol.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I think someone forgot about us. We've only run two calls today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've run one  I'm not complaining. Oh, and yay holiday pay!


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 24, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmmm now I have another agency to look into Wise County EMS, TX



Testing on the 11th just saying...


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> Testing on the 11th just saying...


Any idea what the pay is like out there... and it looked like testing was only for PT... I would need FT to jump ship. Plus a little more time that lol.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 24, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I was reading one of the other theads and the platitudes that are spewed by some of the new EMTs just make me shake my head and die a little inside.
> 
> Nobody _deserves_ to pass the NREMT just because they worked hard and gave up 3 nights a week and some weekends for a few weeks.
> 
> ...


Nope. The NREMT (P) was an absolute kick in the balls for me, but I do prefer it to be that way. If anything, I'd be all for EMS education standards being even higher than they currently are. At where I currently am in all this, being able to go over everything again in better detail would do me some good. While I do like being able to steer my own learning from here, there's something to be said about having knowledgeable people there _*with *_you to build upon that foundation. My program was a very well respected one, but there are a lot of things I would have loved to have an opportunity to go in greater detail with that would have done all of us good.

I agree with your 3 strike thought as well. I know being new has its learning curve, but I would have some worries if I have B partner just starting on our ALS shifts who took 4 times to pass the NREMT.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 24, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Any idea what the pay is like out there... and it looked like testing was only for PT... I would need FT to jump ship. Plus a little more time that lol.



I have no idea to be honest but it has to be on par with Parker County. So maybe $18 an hour. I didn't read the part they where looking for only part time just saw that. I have a weird feeling that they hire full time from part time people which I hate and will never do again I'm to old for those games. Agencies that do that put a bad taste in my mouth in my opinion.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> I have no idea to be honest but it has to be on par with Parker County. So maybe $18 an hour. I didn't read the part they where looking for only part time just saw that. I have a weird feeling that they hire full time from part time people which I hate and will never do again I'm to old for those games. Agencies that do that put a bad taste in my mouth in my opinion.


I agree about the PT pool is where they get the FT candidates from. Especially as I have no desire to uproot myself for a PT gig with the possibility of FT.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 24, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> My bucs play today! only right to post the best bucs player ever
> View attachment 3325


When your teams best player ever is a fullback, y'all got prollums...

P.S. "Just Win, Baby!"


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> When your teams best player ever is a fullback, y'all got prollums...
> 
> P.S. "Just Win, Baby!"



No, I think my teams best player is a tie between all of them . We getting back.... Provided I can have a drive without a star player get hurt. But that's life I guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 24, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I agree about the PT pool is where they get the FT candidates from. Especially as I have no desire to uproot myself for a PT gig with the possibility of FT.



Yeah it's a stupid set up. Then it's not about your the level of care or performance but rather a popularity contest as who can get down on their knees the quickest. It cuts out all the people who want a full time job and have other responsibilities outside of work to support a family.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 24, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> No, I think my teams best player is a tie between all of them . We getting back.... Provided I can have a drive without a star player get hurt. But that's life I guess


FWIW, the last time I played Madden NFL Mike Alstott was a go to for my Pro Bowl selection. I can't say the same about Warwick Dunn, though.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> FWIW, the last time I played Madden NFL Mike Alstott was a go to for my Pro Bowl selection. I can't say the same about Warwick Dunn, though.


Derrick brooks, ronde barber, John lynch, warran sapp, semeion rice were all my picks too


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> P.S. "Just Win, Baby!"


Me and my biiiig mouth. Broken he says, fml.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 24, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Derrick brooks, ronde barber, *John lynch*, warran sapp, semeion rice were all my picks too


Yeah they were deep back then...and only then. How could I forget The One Armed Bandit? That guy was an animal.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Yeah they were deep back then...and only then. How could I forget The One Armed Bandit? That guy was an animal.



And now look at them. Can't even complete a pass without it going to the other team(one of the worst defenses in the NFL, fingernails ahead of the Browns)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 24, 2016)

I got a new toy!    Been on trails all day!          Loving Maine!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> I got a new toy!    Been on trails all day!          Loving Maine!
> 
> View attachment 3326
> View attachment 3327
> View attachment 3328


 
That thing is the ballz. I miss the north country. Got a friend in Casco who is trying to get us to move there. Any medic jobs to be had?


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 24, 2016)

I don't know...I do not look for jobs.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> I don't know...I do not look for jobs.



Yes, but you KNOW people who know people.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 24, 2016)

I think de is asking for a job.

On another note.  Second night in a row I've been stressed to the point of running.  Sot sure if stress is going to kill me or help me lose the weight I've been carrying around.


----------



## exodus (Dec 24, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> I got a new toy!    Been on trails all day!          Loving Maine!
> 
> View attachment 3326
> View attachment 3327
> View attachment 3328




Are they street legal? After I move to PA I may look at that instead of a big truck for winter local driving.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 24, 2016)

exodus said:


> Are they street legal? After I move to PA I may look at that instead of a big truck for winter local driving.



Depends on the state. Some yes most no some are wobblers.  I had a buddy register one by saying he wants to register his dune buggy.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 24, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> I got a new toy!    Been on trails all day!          Loving Maine!
> 
> View attachment 3326
> View attachment 3327
> View attachment 3328



Dear Santa...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2016)

This is where Santa came down my chimney and stomped the North Pole snow off of his boots. My 3 year old is gonna freak out tomorrow morning.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 24, 2016)

I didn't know daddy had the same shoe size of Santa.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 24, 2016)

"no honey you cant eat the snow" "north pole snow is magical and never melts"


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 24, 2016)

That looks more like the snorting kind of snow.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> That looks more like the snorting kind of snow.



I just got my number pulled for a random, so I'm good.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 24, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> View attachment 3329
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did this the first year we moved into our house, but didn't have a chimney and had to improvise using our sliding back door with reindeer and Santa "evidence" up to the gifts, etc.

Now, we have to reinvent the wheel every year so that they don't see us wrapping presents. That, and we are waiting for the day that our 9 year old out of spite tells our 6 year old all about Santa.  Enjoy the little tike years, DE!

And with that: "Merry Christmas to all, and to all a goodnight."


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 25, 2016)

Watching the classic Christmas movie, Die Hard


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 25, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Watching the classic Christmas movie, Die Hard


Christmas can commence, Hans Gruber has fallen off Nakatomi Plaza, I say again, Hans has fallen, the LZ is now open, Santa is cleared hot, Irene Irene Irene! 

(Wonder who'll get the last reference there...)


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## medTech65 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas errrbuddy. If youre working tonight, God bless and be safe! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas everybody. Safe travels. Enjoy time with loved ones. And thank you to those who are working ! Enjoyyyy


----------



## Fry14MN (Dec 25, 2016)

I have a 12 hour shift in the ER ahead of me BUT its Christmas!

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 25, 2016)

Starting Christmas off grumpy...supposed to be off at 0800, got a late call, not a huge deal because my relief is coming from another station and they got one too, nothing you can do about that. 

BUT! 

My relief popped a second late call, in someone else's district, while that someone else was in station and they didn't jump the call or at least respond to be the transport unit. So now I won't be off for another hour and a half or so, provided we don't get a call between now and then. 

Merry Christmas everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redundantbassist (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone. Sorry I haven't posted in a while, just had a lot on my plate lately. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas ya filthy animals.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 25, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Ah! But alas, 'tis any woman on the wrong day when the fung shuei doesn't mesh with the mood ring, that's not aligned with the zodiac calendar.
> 
> Sexist? Eh, I guess; Truthful? Absolutely.
> 
> #happilymarriedadecade.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone. Stay safe if you are working today!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope yall have a good day

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Merry Christmas ya filthy animals.


Oh gunny....


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas yall.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate... and Happy Hanukkah to all who celebrate that too!


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 25, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


>


Long story short: trying to read a woman's mind is like trying to read hieroglyphics. I don't read hieroglyphics. 

Merry Xmas, EMS peeps.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 25, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Long story short: trying to read a woman's mind is like trying to read hieroglyphics. I don't read hieroglyphics.
> 
> Merry Xmas, EMS peeps.



Isn't that the truth! Merry Christmas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 25, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Long story short: trying to read a woman's mind is like trying to read hieroglyphics. I don't read hieroglyphics.
> 
> Merry Xmas, EMS peeps.


This is how I imagine relationships.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 25, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> This is how I imagine relationships.


You know, I should probably add to this that the same holds true for the opposite sex.

I envision them talking to a tree stump that has the ability to belch, fart, and scratch their nether regions all whilst grunting "umm hmm" and such.

... I never said the stump couldn't multitask, he just can't listen worth a crap. Thank goodness for the lizard brain.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 25, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> You know, I should probably add to this that the same holds true for the opposite sex.
> 
> I envision them talking to a tree stump that has the ability to belch, fart, and scratch their nether regions all whilst grunting "umm hmm" and such.
> 
> ... I never said the stump couldn't multitask, he just can't listen worth a crap. Thank goodness for the lizard brain.


I actually meant it the other way around lol. The amount of times my answer has been "noooope" when asked "do you understand why..."....That's what I imagine goes through their minds in those moments.

I resemble that middle section waaaaaay too much, much to my left coast roomies dismay.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 25, 2016)

RIP George Michael (53)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 25, 2016)

I just read a help wanted ad that says Sunstar Paramedics (ParamedicsPlus) is paying a $35,000 bonus if you stay 5 years. 

I wonder how many paramedics stay 5 years. Not many, I'd wager. 

When there's a HUGE bonus structure like that, something smells off to me.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 25, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> RIP George Michael (53)


My mom just asked me if I knew who he was, I guess I should be flattered she still sees me as that "young"? 


DEmedic said:


> I just read a help wanted ad that says Sunstar Paramedics (ParamedicsPlus) is paying a $35,000 bonus if you stay 5 years.
> 
> I wonder how many paramedics stay 5 years. Not many, I'd wager.
> 
> When there's a HUGE bonus structure like that, something smells off to me.


Indeed, that's an insanely desperate sounding strategy to say the least.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 25, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> RIP George Michael (53)



I had heard he was in poor health, but I didn't see that coming. I have to produce a tribute piece for the radio station to play tomorrow. 

I'd guess Carrie Fisher will be next.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas EMTLife!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 25, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Long story short: trying to read a woman's mind is like trying to read hieroglyphics. I don't read hieroglyphics.
> 
> Merry Xmas, EMS peeps.


Preach! I am a simple human. I whine when I'm hungry, I whine when I'm tired, and I whine when I'm angry


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 25, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I just read a help wanted ad that says Sunstar Paramedics (ParamedicsPlus) is paying a $35,000 bonus if you stay 5 years.
> 
> I wonder how many paramedics stay 5 years. Not many, I'd wager.
> 
> When there's a HUGE bonus structure like that, something smells off to me.


I'd be curious to see how many folks stay 5 years 1 day. Imo


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 25, 2016)

My folks literally got me socks for Christmas lol ><


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 25, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I just read a help wanted ad that says Sunstar Paramedics (ParamedicsPlus) is paying a $35,000 bonus if you stay 5 years.
> 
> I wonder how many paramedics stay 5 years. Not many, I'd wager.
> 
> When there's a HUGE bonus structure like that, something smells off to me.



I just looked up there website. They are nationally accredited and looks like newer equipment. Their emergency compliance is 93% according to their website. And around 175k transports a year. I do agree though something is off. Maybe every 4 years they just clean house lol


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 25, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> My folks literally got me socks for Christmas lol ><



Your parents must know my parents lol. I ain't gonna complain, needed new socks. #adulting


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 25, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> My folks literally got me socks for Christmas lol ><


My dad put a bow on his head. So I'd like some sox


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 25, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Preach! I am a simple human. I whine when I'm hungry, I whine when I'm tired, and I whine when I'm angry


Don't forget when you're sick. Gotta love me some "man cold".


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 25, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I just read a help wanted ad that says Sunstar Paramedics (ParamedicsPlus) is paying a $35,000 bonus if you stay 5 years.
> 
> I wonder how many paramedics stay 5 years. Not many, I'd wager.
> 
> When there's a HUGE bonus structure like that, something smells off to me.



That's been ongoing for at least a year now. If not longer. They must be insanely busy or pay like crap, or both...

They're part of the ETMC/Paramedics Plus family if I remember correctly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 25, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> That's been ongoing for at least a year now. If not longer. They must be insanely busy or pay like crap, or both...
> 
> They're part of the ETMC/Paramedics Plus family if I remember correctly.
> 
> ...


Both. And they are a paramedic 0lus agency 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 25, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> They must be insanely busy or pay like crap, or both...


...possibly some internal issues, and/ or politics as well? Lol, I have never heard of such a _generous_ bonus without a catch, remarkable.


----------



## exodus (Dec 25, 2016)

I want a bonus.


----------



## exodus (Dec 25, 2016)

And here's my 7 month old inside of his gifts while sitting in a gift.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 26, 2016)

Eh to the overgeneralizations.

Merry to the Christmas.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 26, 2016)

exodus said:


> And here's my 7 month old inside of his gifts while sitting in a gift.




That is a seriously cute baby!!!!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 26, 2016)

I feel like I'm gonna be that petty af dad, puts a bow on the stove light switch and food lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 26, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I feel like I'm gonna be that petty af dad, puts a bow on the stove light switch and food lol



The minute you have kids, all of your priorities change. You stop really caring about stuff for yourself and you just take care of your kids and wife. It's an intrinsic thing that just takes over.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 26, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> The minute you have kids, all of your priorities change. You stop really caring about stuff for yourself and you just take care of your kids and wife. It's an intrinsic thing that just takes over.



Yea my dad always says that too. Now he comes to Christmas with a bow on his head lol. Only thing I really buy for myself is a gun every year or 2. Fiancé got a car(kinda) for Christmas. I've already begun to spoil her .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 26, 2016)

Ugh coming to work Hungover today is probably not a good idea at all. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 26, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh coming to work Hungover today is probably not a good idea at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk




Does that have anything to do with the shirt you got for Christmas?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 26, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> Does that have anything to do with the shirt you got for Christmas?


Lol it is quite possible. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 26, 2016)

I've heard that Sunstar actually _does_ have something of a "they'll find a reason to part ways amicably" tendency around 4 years in. Additionally, their base pay is only around $40,000 a year for most of their medics, and 35/5 = 7, so they're basically holding back $7k a year as an incentive to work long, hard and for lower wages (and at lower OT rates)


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 26, 2016)

Took an early call for the off going crew....aaaand pt might have bedbugs....*scratches ear*


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 26, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Took an early call for the off going crew....aaaand pt might have bedbugs....*scratches ear*


I'm itching just thinking about it.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 26, 2016)

I failed the medic FTO process at Paramedics Plus Alameda County, CA. The pay was surprisingly very low in comparison to adjacent counties (I only got a $1,900 annual pay increase being a tier 2 step 1 medic there compared to a step 1 EMT at another nearby location). Although I failed the FTO process there, I quickly got hired at another company and went from $49k/year as a tier 2 step 1 at Paramedics Plus to $63k/year as step 1 medic at my current company. It looks like many companies around my area pay around $60k/year so Paramedics Plus pay was very low in comparison. Paramedics Plus Alameda County did have a nice $6-$7/hour night differential and you'd get paid a lot in miss code 7/meal break (two 30 minute meal break per shift, get paid one hour regular pay for every missed code 7). They were very good at paying for missed code 7s unlike other companies I've worked for. I really made a lot on missed code 7s alone. Paramedics Plus was an SSM system with no quarters, which I hated coming from a system with a lot of quarters.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm confused as to how exactly you're supposed to live in the Bay Area on 49k a year anywhere around Alameda County that isn't literally a tent or a closet.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 26, 2016)

My family knows me well. I got a $100 Starbucks gift card for Christmas.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 26, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> I'm confused as to how exactly you're supposed to live in the Bay Area on 49k a year anywhere around Alameda County that isn't literally a tent or a closet.


In your car like the hopeful programmers who work for the tech giants


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 26, 2016)

Got a Littmann 3100 for Christmas. Really cool stethoscope and the ability to amplify sounds is awesome. Heart tones sound amazing. However it does seem a little fragile, we will see how it holds up.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 26, 2016)

ViolynEMT said:


> My family knows me well. I got a $100 Starbucks gift card for Christmas.



I got a $20.00 Starbucks gift card for Christmas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 26, 2016)

One of the Squadies in our first in gave us each a $10 Starbucks card


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 26, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> One of the Squadies in our first in gave us each a $10 Starbucks card


_Those _are the guys I miss, a diamond in the rough. These guys were usually ex-ambulance folks.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 26, 2016)

12 hours into a 48 and I've developed flu like symptoms.  Thrown up once.  Oh the next 36 are going to suck...  Would call out if I could.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 26, 2016)

to any of you parents of young children, i just got out of seeing the movie sing, with my fiance(her idea), your kids will LOVE it. to be honest, as a grown(ish) man i loved it lol. highly recommended, so many "yay mommy", or "im so happy daddy's" on the way out


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 26, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> _Those _are the guys I miss, a diamond in the rough. These guys were usually ex-ambulance folks.


I give away all my dunkin cards, because god forbid a LEO is in dukin' already got torn up for that one, so i re-gift, to my nice friends at the EMS dept.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 26, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> to any of you parents of young children, i just got out of seeing the movie sing, with my fiance(her idea), your kids will LOVE it. to be honest, as a grown(ish) man i loved it lol. highly recommended, so many "yay mommy", or "im so happy daddy's" on the way out


Already on our "to-do" list. We went for dinner earlier and were supposed to watch it after our meal, but the theatre was god-awful packed; they can wait.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 26, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Already on our "to-do" list. We went for dinner earlier and were supposed to watch it after our meal, but the theatre was god-awful packed; they can wait.


yea, she pre-ordered tickets, justtttt to make sure, Moana and Sing are both fantastic, and you'll be daddy of the year...month...week. ah forget it! (jk)


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 26, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> yea, she pre-ordered tickets, justtttt to make sure, Moana and Sing are both fantastic, and you'll be daddy of the year...month...week. ah forget it! (jk)


They've seen 'Moana' and every other movie this year but this one. They've known aaaall about this one for the past six months. It began previewing since the summer. 

I recently accepted the fact that we are indeed a "Disney Family" what with annual/ bi-annual trips and all. Welcome to my nightmare...help me....please.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 26, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> They've seen 'Moana' and every other movie this year but this one. They've known aaaall about this one for the past six months. It began previewing since the summer.
> 
> I recently accepted the fact that we are indeed a "Disney Family" what with annual/ bi-annual trips and all. Welcome to my nightmare...help me....please.



I'm in the same boat, I'll bring a beer ? Lol my fiancé is Disney crazy. Moana was fantastic imo though. sing is more for kids. So... You'll have fun there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 26, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I'm in the same boat, I'll bring a beer ? Lol my fiancé is Disney crazy. Moana was fantastic imo though. sing is more for kids. So... You'll have fun there?


Lol, it was "ok". They all mesh together for us after nearly a decade. I will say the cartoons have improved vastly since I was a kid. Their little laughs, smiles , and giggles those are what parents enjoy most.

I like taking them to Disneyland for the same reasons listed above. I think @DEmedic had mentioned something about innate parental instincts in another post.

This would fall under that category. And FWIW, "Trolls" was the VentMonkey family movie of the year thus far.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 27, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, it was "ok". They all mesh together for us after nearly a decade. I will say the cartoons have improved vastly since I was a kid. Their little laughs, smiles , and giggles those are what parents enjoy most.
> 
> I like taking them to Disneyland for the same reasons listed above. I think @DEmedic had mentioned something about innate parental instincts in another post.
> 
> This would fall under that category. And FWIW, "Trolls" was the VentMonkey family movie of the year thus far.



If u sneak in to see sing it will be sing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 27, 2016)

I actually kinda wanna see Moana...Sing would require a pretty girl on my arm in the theater but I digress.... what I really want to go see right now is Rogue One


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 27, 2016)

Yeah I don't do those type of movies. I took my daughter out to see a movie and instead I took her to see "Hacksaw Ridge." Its our little secret I told her lol.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 27, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> Yeah I don't do those type of movies. I took my daughter out to see a movie and instead I took her to see "Hacksaw Ridge." Its our little secret I told her lol.


Yea... No, not happenin here


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 27, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I actually kinda wanna see Moana...Sing would require a pretty girl on my arm in the theater but I digress.... what I really want to go see right now is Rogue One


I saw moana, but sing really isn't that bad. However I can definitely see where you're  coming from


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 27, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I'm in the same boat, I'll bring a beer ? Lol my fiancé is Disney crazy. Moana was fantastic imo though. sing is more for kids. So... You'll have fun there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We have a movie theater here that brews it's own beer. And there's waiters who will bring you food and beer while you're watching your movie. 

It's pretty much amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 27, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> We have a movie theater here that brews it's own beer. And there's waiters who will bring you food and beer while you're watching your movie.
> 
> It's pretty much amazing.


There are a couple back home that do this. It's super pricey though, but the seating is comfortable.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 27, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> 12 hours into a 48 and I've developed flu like symptoms.  Thrown up once.  Oh the next 36 are going to suck...  Would call out if I could.


I am not working a 48, so I can't complain. However, work almost full time during school around all kinds of gross people, don't get sick. Come home, binge Netflix, and sick twice in two weeks....

Get to feeling better. Hope your partner buys you Chinese food.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 27, 2016)

Another celebrity death....so sad!!!!



!


----------



## Seirende (Dec 27, 2016)

Keeping me up until 1:30 am with a tender abdomen and then deciding to just sit and bleed in the litter bought Bug a vet appointment. :/


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 27, 2016)

I think the one death I was over joyed to hear was that of Fidel Castro.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 27, 2016)

Seirende said:


> View attachment 3332
> 
> 
> Keeping me up until 1:30 am with a tender abdomen and then deciding to just sit and bleed in the litter bought Bug a vet appointment. :/


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 27, 2016)

Seirende said:


> View attachment 3332
> 
> 
> Keeping me up until 1:30 am with a tender abdomen and then deciding to just sit and bleed in the litter bought Bug a vet appointment. :/


Awwwww poor kitty  hope s/he(?) is ok


----------



## Seirende (Dec 27, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Awwwww poor kitty  hope s/he(?) is ok



The appointment is for two hours from now. He's being a very active kitty, trying to break out of the sick ward. A+Ox3/3 and uncooperative.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 27, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> We have a movie theater here that brews it's own beer. And there's waiters who will bring you food and beer while you're watching your movie.
> 
> It's pretty much amazing.
> 
> ...



I might be going to Texas or Cali or wherever you are that's not New York lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 27, 2016)

RIP Princess


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 27, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> RIP Princess


That really does sum up the year.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm looking forward to January 20th 2017!


----------



## Seirende (Dec 27, 2016)

Bug is at the vet for a few days. Anaesthesia, a urinary catheter, and urinalysis.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 27, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> RIP Princess



No surprise honestly... she did have a heart attack just days prior.


----------



## Old Tracker (Dec 27, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> Another celebrity death....so sad!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 27, 2016)

Helped my cousin move in today... she neglected to tell me... 3rd floor, and 1/2 ton mattress


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 27, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Helped my cousin move in today... she neglected to tell me... 3rd floor, and 1/2 ton mattress


Was there a sixer in it at the end of the day at the very least?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 27, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Was there a sixer in it at the end of the day at the very least?


the typical pizza and beer at the end, her roommate who was utterly useless successfully managed to break a wall in under a minute of moving in. I also think my legs fell off. horrible day, had one of them giant uhaul things i had to drive, 5 girls, and me to move 2 mid 20's girl into a small city in NJ outside of NY. I wanted to cry.


----------



## exodus (Dec 27, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> It might be a bit more than you wanted to pay per month,  but Aaron's, conns, and rent a center will do financing based on income.  And if you make more than minimums you won't pay all of their higher interest charges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Was just taking a look, and it looks like I'll be ordering an Alienware 15 R3 on friday. Comes with an i5-6300 quad core @ 3.2ghz, 8gbDDR4 Ram, and a GTX 1060.

The coolest thing I've found about it though is this... This will make the laptop last much longer than I thought! http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/alienware-graphics-amplifier


----------



## MMiz (Dec 27, 2016)

exodus said:


> Was just taking a look, and it looks like I'll be ordering an Alienware 15 R3 on friday. Comes with an i5-6300 quad core @ 3.2ghz, 8gbDDR4 Ram, and a GTX 1060.
> 
> The coolest thing I've found about it though is this... This will make the laptop last much longer than I thought! http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/alienware-graphics-amplifier



I used to hunt for a good deal under $500, run the computer for 5+ years until it crashed, and then rinse and repeat.

A couple of months ago I spent $800 on a desktop with a new Intel processor, 16 GB of RAM, SSD HD, and a respectable graphics card.  I'd like to believe it was worth it.

I can't imagine ever spending over $1000 on a computer these days.


----------



## exodus (Dec 27, 2016)

MMiz said:


> I used to hunt for a good deal under $500, run the computer for 5+ years until it crashed, and then rinse and repeat.
> 
> A couple of months ago I spent $800 on a desktop with a new Intel processor, 16 GB of RAM, SSD HD, and a respectable graphics card.  I'd like to believe it was worth it.
> 
> I can't imagine ever spending over $1000 on a computer these days.


I want something mobile, my last desktop was an i5 8gb ram and an r9 380 for about 700.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 27, 2016)

So....I've managed to do a little bit of trouble shooting on my busted Galaxy S6 Active.

The screen is completely inert. And even when plugged in, the whole thing is unresponsive, even a laptop won't recognize a device is plugged in via USB. So the cell phone repair shop I took it too declared the phone bricked and dead and gave it back to me no charge (yay?). Well out of idle curiosity (since before I took it to the repair shop I did have some success in getting some responses from the phone) I placed it on my wireless charging pad, and what do you know, the phone started giving me the "I'm charging" beep complete with the steady red "I'm charging" LED status light that turned solid green "I'm fully charged". And when I press the power button, it plays the appropriate start up noise and then starts buzzing at me as it receives the incoming notifications.....all with a completely inop screen, no back light even. And apparently the USB charge port is also dead as the phone still continues to act as if nothing is plugged in....but take the charging cable, plug it into the wireless pad, and place the phone on the pad and it starts charging happily as far as I can tell. 

So I have a dead screen and dead USB port on what the rest seems to be working normally.....since there is some important data (photos, contacts, etc) that I would dearly love recovered, how would I go about fixing it/recovering the data? I took the phone to the Samsung corporate repair office in downtown LA....but since it's the Active model I apparently need to call a service number and literally have it shipped to the Texas facility to repair the Active model (using insurance from AT&T would simply result in a new one being shipped and thus no recovery of the precious data). Wondering if there's anything else I can try at home before shipping it out?


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 27, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> So....I've managed to do a little bit of trouble shooting on my busted Galaxy S6 Active.
> 
> The screen is completely inert. And even when plugged in, the whole thing is unresponsive, even a laptop won't recognize a device is plugged in via USB. So the cell phone repair shop I took it too declared the phone bricked and dead and gave it back to me no charge (yay?). Well out of idle curiosity (since before I took it to the repair shop I did have some success in getting some responses from the phone) I placed it on my wireless charging pad, and what do you know, the phone started giving me the "I'm charging" beep complete with the steady red "I'm charging" LED status light that turned solid green "I'm fully charged". And when I press the power button, it plays the appropriate start up noise and then starts buzzing at me as it receives the incoming notifications.....all with a completely inop screen, no back light even. And apparently the USB charge port is also dead as the phone still continues to act as if nothing is plugged in....but take the charging cable, plug it into the wireless pad, and place the phone on the pad and it starts charging happily as far as I can tell.
> 
> So I have a dead screen and dead USB port on what the rest seems to be working normally.....since there is some important data (photos, contacts, etc) that I would dearly love recovered, how would I go about fixing it/recovering the data? I took the phone to the Samsung corporate repair office in downtown LA....but since it's the Active model I apparently need to call a service number and literally have it shipped to the Texas facility to repair the Active model (using insurance from AT&T would simply result in a new one being shipped and thus no recovery of the precious data). Wondering if there's anything else I can try at home before shipping it out?


Sounds like the Apple gods are knocking at your doorstep...


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 27, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Sounds like the Apple gods are knocking at your doorstep...


Meh. I've had both Apple and Samsung products...even with my current predicament nothing about Apple ever sold me on justifying iPhones being superior.

In fact I specifically got the Active model for a reason, supposed to be more rugged than other phones. The problem with mine is that when I shattered my screen last year and got it repaired by a third party (local repair shop not affiliated with Samsung or Apple) which  I suspect is what compromised the water resistance, so when it got dunked in salt water a few weeks back....yeah no iPhone would survive that. At least with the S6 I have the wireless option to prove the phone isn't bricked even with the inop USB port (if I had an iPhone and the Lightning port was busted as well that'd pretty much be ballgame right there)


----------



## exodus (Dec 27, 2016)

Whatever next phone you have, setup google drive or Dropbox on it.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 28, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> supposed to be more rugged than other phones



Well with your predicament, I'd say that's a lie. 

Sounds like you need a lifeproof phone case there Jim.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 28, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Well with your predicament, I'd say that's a lie.
> 
> Sounds like you need a lifeproof phone case there Jim.


My best guess is that last year when I dropped my phone and it landed screen down on a concrete curb in a parking lot, when I took it to a repair place, whatever they did to replace the screen must have compromised the water tightness.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 28, 2016)

Headed down to San Diego, we got family tickets to the Zoo sometime earlier in the year, and they expire the 31st....Mom, Dad, and Sis drive down last night and stayed at a hotel on one of the Navy bases....I couldn't make it then 'cuz work setup an appointment for me this morning to go get my LA City Dept of Transportation Ambulance Driver Permit (required to legally pick up patients within the LA City limits, joy)....but rather than drive down and back, I'm making my way down whilst enjoying a Rum and Coke and Turkey sandwich  on the Pacific Surfliner


----------



## Flying (Dec 28, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> My best guess is that last year when I dropped my phone and it landed screen down on a concrete curb in a parking lot, when I took it to a repair place, whatever they did to replace the screen must have compromised the water tightness.


When screens are replaced, they require a particular adhesive to keep water from entering. The place that fixed your phone likely used an inadequate adhesive and/or double sided-tape(!).


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm tired of some of the elitist attitude in EMS. Get down off your high horse.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 28, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> I'm tired of some of the elitist attitude in EMS. Get down off your high horse.


Right away, Mr. "Supreme Overlord".


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 28, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> I'm tired of some of the elitist attitude in EMS. Get down off your high horse.



Or maybe EMS as a whole should step its game up and act like professionals instead a bunch of lowbrow knuckleheads "racing the reaper".


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 28, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Or maybe EMS as a whole should step its game up and act like professionals instead a bunch of lowbrow knuckleheads "racing the reaper".


Yet again DE is right


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 28, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> I'm tired of some of the elitist attitude in EMS. Get down off your high horse.






Sir yes sir!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 28, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Or maybe EMS as a whole should step its game up and act like professionals instead a bunch of lowbrow knuckleheads "racing the reaper".



*cough cough* ghoul pool 2016.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 28, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> *cough cough* ghoul pool 2016.


Laughing irl atm. You sir are too much


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 28, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Sir yes sir!


One of my many philosophies in life right here.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 28, 2016)

Well I'll be....learn something new every day...trying to use my google fu on some cardiac stuff and I learn about an IV spike cric. That is one desperate medic right there...


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 29, 2016)

We just brought our bully in for the night from the cold. I kid you not, I would be lying if this wasn't the truth. I can hear him snoring from our bathroom, and feel the "rattle" from him snoring.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 29, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> I'm tired of some of the elitist attitude in EMS. Get down off your high horse.


My short *** needs a horse.


----------



## dutemplar (Dec 29, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> My short *** needs a horse.


That and I've always fancied the old cavalry and chivalric eras.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 29, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I can hear him snoring from our bathroom, and feel the "rattle" from him snoring.



I wonder if they make dog CPAP


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 29, 2016)

Haha.  When my wife and I started dating, the first picture she sent me was her doing CPR on  an intubated dog at the emergency clinic she was running. 

I know you were kidding about the CPAP. My dog snores, we always say she needs CPUP. But there's no dog vents or CPAP at her place. It's either a BVM or the anesthesia machine. And frankly, I don't think you could get a conscious dog to tolerate a mask.  Woof.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 29, 2016)

That moment when you try to call the ER to give a report, but are on hold for the whole 10 min transpirt, finally connect just as you're pulling in....and they advise you that the wait time is 13 hours (which is down from earlier)


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 29, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> That moment when you try to call the ER to give a report, but are on hold for the whole 10 min transpirt, finally connect just as you're pulling in....and they advise you that the wait time is 13 hours (which is down from earlier)



*13 hours*...by hour 2 I'd be chopping off my fingers! 




http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/if-you-watch-127-hours-backwards.jpeg


DEmedic said:


> I know you were kidding about the CPAP. My dog snores, we always say she needs CPUP. But there's no dog vents or CPAP at her place. It's either a BVM or the anesthesia machine. And frankly, I don't think you could get a conscious dog to tolerate a mask.  Woof.



I feel bad for the poor guys with their short muzzles. Nothing to be done about it, I guess...


----------



## Old Tracker (Dec 29, 2016)

I WISH my shepherds snored, they just phart.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 29, 2016)

Always hate the conditional offer phase.  I know everything will be fine but I still get anxious.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 29, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> I feel bad for the poor guys with their short muzzles. Nothing to be done about it, I guess...



Yep. The smoosh-faces always have a hard go with it.  Here's an interesting fact. Most vet clinics reuse ET tubes. They get cleaned, maybe run through the autoclave and hung on a rack in surgery.  I was really surprised one day when I walked in to a surgery suite and saw a bunch of ET tubes just hanging there. My wife said, "well they're not sterile…"

Things we do for people are so different than what they do for pets.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 29, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Yep. The smoosh-faces always have a hard go with it.  Here's an interesting fact. Most vet clinics reuse ET tubes. They get cleaned, maybe run through the autoclave and hung on a rack in surgery.  I was really surprised one day when I walked in to a surgery suite and saw a bunch of ET tubes just hanging there. My wife said, "well they're not sterile…"
> 
> Things we do for people are so different than what they do for pets.


Considering theoretically their mouths are cleaner than ours, or in my case, not so theoretically...


Old Tracker said:


> I WISH my shepherds snored, they just phart.


Well then, guess I lucked out and got a multitalented pooch.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 29, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> That moment when you try to call the ER to give a report, but are on hold for the whole 10 min transpirt, finally connect just as you're pulling in....and they advise you that the wait time is 13 hours (which is down from earlier)


I am suddenly much more thankful for the dozen plus hospital in my coverage area, despite the initial confusion in learning them all....Damn dude....


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 29, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I am suddenly much more thankful for the dozen plus hospital in my coverage area, despite the initial confusion in learning them all....Damn dude....


Coverage areas or "catchments" are irrelevant in to world of Los Angeles based EMS. That's the norm on any given day at any given ED.

I still smile and nod when our crews grips about a whopping 4-5 hour bed delay.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 29, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I am suddenly much more thankful for the dozen plus hospital in my coverage area, despite the initial confusion in learning them all....Damn dude....



I am sure Barnes and SLU have had 13hr holds before. Luckily coming on the whirlybird bumps you to the front of the line  ha


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 29, 2016)

Chase said:


> I am sure Barnes and SLU have had 13hr holds before. Luckily coming on the whirlybird bumps you to the front of the line  ha


We occasionally backfill scene calls for the other airship on the eastern part of our counties response area. Their primary ED they transport to is a notoriously sluggish LA County ED.

Aside from the squads getting bumped to the front, we (and I more than imagine them) get bumped fairly quickly as well.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 29, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Coverage areas or "catchments" are irrelevant in to world of Los Angeles based EMS. That's the norm on any given day at any given ED.
> 
> I still smile and nod when our crews grips about a whopping 4-5 hour bed delay.


I would hate my life if I had to do the holding the wall crap that you do.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 29, 2016)

Who do the hospice companies have to have their own DNR/DNI form, how about instead you use the state approved form that EMS can actually use.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 29, 2016)

Chase said:


> I am sure Barnes and SLU have had 13hr holds before. Luckily coming on the whirlybird bumps you to the front of the line  ha


Not too long ago, Barnes actually got shut down due to multiple GSW victims arriving all at once. Otherwise, I have never had that issue at Barnes or SLU. Maybe the patient did when I drop them off at triage, but I didn't have to wait it out.

Yea, you whirly bird folks have a nice wait hahaha.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 29, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Yea, you whirly bird folks have a nice wait hahaha.



Ya but we do have a much longer walk to the helipad than to the ambulance bay haha


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 29, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Things we do for people are so different than what they do for pets.



Seems like it might be safe to reuse sterilized ETTs, as I would expect 
I guess there's more liability issues with humans (or something like that).

On the pet front, it's interesting to think about how we pay for pet care (predominantly) out of pocket, but not our own (many people, anyway).


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 29, 2016)

Chase said:


> Ya but we do have a much longer walk to the helipad than to the ambulance bay haha


True. Have on occasion had to give you fine folks a .1 mile lift to SLU, I imagine that is not the most ideal situation on your end.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 29, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Seems like it might be safe to reuse sterilized ETTs, as I would expect
> I guess there's more liability issues with humans (or something like that).
> 
> On the pet front, it's interesting to think about how we pay for pet care (predominantly) out of pocket, but not our own (many people, anyway).



Yep. And you can always talk to your vet about prices. An ethical vet will only do what you can afford. Lots of clients balk at the cost of vet care and I can't count how many people have called my wife heartless because she won't perform $2000 worth of care on their pet for free or do the work and the "bill them". Sorry. You have to pay. It's how my wife makes her living. 

 I'll will say that Trupanion Pet Insurance is a great idea for anyone with a new puppy and if you're ever stuck, you can apply for care credit to pay your vet bill. It's usually 18 months with zero interest.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 29, 2016)

My washing machine just blew up on me. Anybody have any good reccomendations for one? That'll save me water and not beep all the time


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 29, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> My washing machine just blew up on me. Anybody have any good reccomendations for one? That'll save me water and not beep all the time


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 29, 2016)

you can also play in a band with Monkey's suggestion!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 29, 2016)

Get two.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 29, 2016)

Not the full 13 hours they quoted when we arrived....but we were still forming a vital part of the hospitals structural integrity for 8 hrs from 1115 to 1900....


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 29, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 3337
> 
> Not the full 13 hours they quoted when we arrived....*but we were still forming a vital part of the hospitals structural integrity* for 8 hrs from 1115 to 1900....


Gold star for the wordplay. If it makes you feel any better Jim, we once nearly hit that 13th hour as well, however, our patient was treated, diagnosed, and discharged from our gurney before we did.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 29, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 3337
> 
> Not the full 13 hours they quoted when we arrived....but we were still forming a vital part of the hospitals structural integrity for 8 hrs from 1115 to 1900....


I can't even fathom this. Do you just binge your patients favorite shows on Netflix while you wait?


----------



## exodus (Dec 29, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I can't even fathom this. Do you just binge your patients favorite shows on Netflix while you wait?



We just implemented a new bed-delay policy. If our patient comes in BLS and is triage eligible, after 30 minutes of waiting for a bed (and the system is "low level"), we can place the patient in the waiting area and the ED refuses a verbal report, our printed PCR is allowable to act as a turnover report.  The protocol actually says to walk the patient into the ED instead of utilizing the gurney.

http://www.remsa.us/policy/4204.pdf


> APOD Unusual Events
> The proliferation of APOD that leads to the lack of sufficient ambulances to respond to emergencies are considered
> APOD Unusual Events. These events threaten public health and safety by preventing EMS response to emergency
> medical incidents. To mitigate the effects of these APOD Unusual Events the following are hereby established:
> ...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 29, 2016)

exodus said:


> We just implemented a new bed-delay policy. If our patient comes in BLS and is triage eligible, after 30 minutes of waiting for a bed (and the system is "low level"), we can place the patient in the waiting area and the ED refuses a verbal report, our printed PCR is allowable to act as a turnover report.  The protocol actually says to walk the patient into the ED instead of utilizing the gurney.
> 
> http://www.remsa.us/policy/4204.pdf


AMR higher ups and hospital staff have shot not giving a report down. We must give a face to face verbal report. Ops Manager sent out an email about it on Dec 13


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 29, 2016)

For anyone who cares, this is actually a fairly accurate depiction of the Los Angeles County EMS/ ED system.

Action shots aside, it's a good documentary. It's just sad that even after having left this system it still hasn't changed one bit. It's definitely a county-wide systematic problem with many cracks in its faultline waiting to erupt, IMO.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 30, 2016)

exodus said:


> We just implemented a new bed-delay policy. If our patient comes in BLS and is triage eligible, after 30 minutes of waiting for a bed (and the system is "low level"), we can place the patient in the waiting area and the ED refuses a verbal report, our printed PCR is allowable to act as a turnover report.  The protocol actually says to walk the patient into the ED instead of utilizing the gurney.
> 
> http://www.remsa.us/policy/4204.pdf


That at least is a bit more reasonable. I get hospitals get flooded at once sometimes, rooms gotta be cleaned, etc. I've waited for beds before and completely understand waiting while they catch up. Jims page though? Nah, screw that.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 30, 2016)

Yeah apparently there were like 80 people in the waiting room already, plus they said they had zero beds on the floor available...there were patients in the ER admitted to the floor and ICU who were still in the ER because there was no room upstairs for them....and at least one other hospital was calling asking to arrange an ER to ER transfer to the one we were waiting at because they were full up...so yeah..


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 30, 2016)

Didn't help when literally 2 or 3 Code Strokes came in, on top of 2 or 3 tier 2 trauma activations and a few general ALS runs that came in and snagged beds in front of us.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 30, 2016)

How many hospitals do yall have? Sounds like an Urgent Care or 50 is in order for LACo.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 30, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> How many hospitals do yall have? Sounds like an Urgent Care or 50 is in order for LACo.


When I left it was in the 30's. Again, if you can get your hands on that doc, that's pretty much how it still operates.

Everything from super users, lack of education, abuse of the system, densely populated inner-city areas with the emergency service system as their first and only door to healthcare.

It truly is a perfect storm of a broken healthcare system. There's another more recent doc eaiser to find that was "ok", but this one hits the nail on the head exactly how I remember it to be. If one county could benefit from a county-wide CP, and stand-alone ED's it's them, but what do I know? And, yes there are plenty of clinics, but even when I go back, it seems more and more overcrowded each and every time.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 30, 2016)

Plus in recent years more than a few local hospitals closed their ERs because apparently they were costing the hospitals too much money.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 30, 2016)

I don't know what I did to anger the EMS Gods, buy I need to find a way quick to appease them...just got done holding the wall again at a different hospital for 2 1/2 hours this time, for a pt whose only complaint was too much ETOH -_- (the Resident wanted to agree with us to just send him to the waiting room, but apparently the Attending overruled for.....reasons?)


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 30, 2016)

I love that I can dictate a patient going to the waiting room...  "hello RN!  I have a triage appropriate patient for ya..."  Drop them off in the waiting room, give a report to the triage rn and im on my way!  Now if they need a bed im stuck.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 30, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I don't know what I did to anger the EMS Gods, buy I need to find a way quick to appease them...just got done holding the wall again at a different hospital for 2 1/2 hours this time, for a pt whose only complaint was too much ETOH -_- (the Resident wanted to agree with us to just send him to the waiting room, but apparently the Attending overruled for.....reasons?)



They don't ask you if the patient can go to triage when you patch/contact en route prior to arriving at the ED? LA, man...


----------



## Seirende (Dec 30, 2016)

Bug is back home.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 30, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Plus in recent years more than a few local hospitals closed their ERs because apparently they were costing the hospitals too much money.


They've been closing since the mid-2000's. It goes back to the overall system and its problems. I think this falls under a national healthcare issues, though.


EpiEMS said:


> They don't ask you if the patient can go to triage when you patch/contact en route prior to arriving at the ED? LA, man...


Nope. BLS providers who respond with non-transport ALS providers get stuck holding the wall until their patient gets a bed even if it is brought in ALS, the medics typically give a report and are then free to bring another patient meeting "ALS criteria" in. 

If the patient is downgraded as BLS, like Jim mentioned earlier, oftentimes you'll continuously be pushed back for ALS patients being brought in, not to mention walk-in patients who are acutely ill.

It certainly doesn't help that EMS being such a crutch for many, won't fix its many flaws, nor does it seem to try to work to improve them. Budgets, politics, both? Who knows, either way it is a hot mess down there.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 30, 2016)

@VentMonkey, oof, that's a bad situation for BLS providers. I can't even imagine that near me.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 30, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> @VentMonkey, oof, that's a bad situation for BLS providers. I can't even imagine that near me.


Yes, it's an extremely backwards, convoluted system. To expand on @Jim37F's earlier analogy...you're (at the BLS/ non-fire ALS level) very much the structural foundation for the proverbial "totem pole" as well.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 30, 2016)

@DEmedic

Based on how the FDNY pays EMS, they care about as much about EMS as Jim Jones cared about his cult members


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 30, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> View attachment 3338


Oh, this is rich. Sometimes I wonder how glamorous it would be---at least the EMS sector---had it been kept separate and part of the public health department.

The same goes for SFFD's EMS sector.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 30, 2016)

Clearly_ both major coasts_ have some serious "EMS inferiority complex issues". I don't go into the FDNY thread, TBH. It's like an entirely new dimension, much like I would imagine the SoCal thread(s) is/ are to non-California folk.

Both seem to have one thing in common, a Bizarro-world of political red-tape and fire departments with their hands in the honey jar.

In other, more relevant news to my state in general...at least we're off to a fairly wet winter. I'm a bit over the drought warnings on the highways.

Y'all have a Happy New Years weekend. Be safe, and/ or dry.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 30, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Both seem to have one thing in common, a Bizarro-world of political red-tape and fire departments with their hands in the honey jar.



People are suckers for non-causal correlations (more FFs, less fire - forgetting that it's not FFs that prevent fire) and big burly men with axes, I guess.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 30, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I don't go into the FDNY thread, TBH.


I don't either, i like my limbs, and don't want to get e-crucified lol. Only thing that i think is safe for everybody to agree on is, if you know a deputy commander or higher rank, your application will be *accidentally slid to the top of the mountain of apps*


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 30, 2016)

Plans for NYE:

Stay dry, keeps kids safe and inside, share a drink (or 5) with my lovely wife.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 30, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Plans for NYE:
> 
> Stay dry, keeps kids safe and inside, share a drink (or 5) with my lovely wife.


Plans for NYE: fight bad guys... or something like that.

Be cold and miserable running after some shmuck.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 30, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Plans for NYE: fight bad guys... or something like that.
> 
> Be cold and miserable running after some shmuck.


Mine is take care of stupid drunks taht do stupid things. And try to stay warm. It's gotten cold here again. Almsot 60 degrees


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 30, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> It's gotten cold here again. Almsot 60 degrees


Is that really considered cold for Texas? I have finally adjusted to days in the 40's and 50's at the peak of our winter seasons.

This doesn't even include our mountain and desert areas.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 30, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Is that really considered cold for Texas? I have finally adjusted to days in the 40's and 50's at the peak of our winter seasons.
> 
> This doesn't even include our mountain and desert areas.


These people around here seem to think that it's cold. I see them in puffy jackets below 60. And I'm in just my job shirt or a hoodie


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 30, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> These people around here seem to think that it's cold. I see them in puffy jackets below 60. And I'm in just my job shirt or a hoodie


I was walking around our base the other morning in pretty much the same get up (a sweater, beanie, flip flops, and shorts), and our mechanic got a kick out of that.

How else would you know it's a "California winter"?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 30, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Mine is take care of stupid drunks taht do stupid things. And try to stay warm. It's gotten cold here again. Almsot 60 degrees


hey! it's almost 0 up here  would ya look at that........ Id be in shorts and a tshirt at 60, my deadline for shorts is 40...


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 30, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> They don't ask you if the patient can go to triage when you patch/contact en route prior to arriving at the ED? LA, man...


As BLS we don't really make any radio reports. Most hospitals we just kinda show up and then we talk to a triage nurse just inside the ambulance entrance and that nurse ends up deciding waiting room, fast track (if said hospital even has one) or wait for a bed. Probably 8 or 9 times out of 10, even if we say the patient is waiting room worthy we'll end up waiting for a bed. Most* of the time we're clearing 30-45 min after arriving  (including time to triage get a bed, drop off, give report and decon, use the latrine etc). It's the remaining times where we find ourselves on the wall for hours. Always fun pulling into a hospital and the parking lot is full of ambulances...

But yeah, yesterday was the kind of day designed to just burn you out...


----------



## Soundguydave (Dec 30, 2016)

Glad to see everyones exciting plans for nye my plans? Prob what im doing now bed delay for hours at the trauma center.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 30, 2016)

Anyone know any good campgrounds around Houston or Central Texas? We're looking at a 2-night adventure away from it all.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 30, 2016)

Back to the truck full time starting on the 11th. I'm working a 16 hour 1700-0900 night shift on Wednesdays and a Saturday 24. A fixed schedule makes life so much easier.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 30, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Long story short: trying to read a woman's mind is like trying to read hieroglyphics. I don't read hieroglyphics.
> 
> Merry Xmas, EMS peeps.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Dec 30, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> Anyone know any good campgrounds around Houston or Central Texas? We're looking at a 2-night adventure away from it all.



Garner State Park, just north of Uvalde is pretty nice. Dunno if you want to drive that far, Uvalde is about an hour or so west of San Antonio and then north to Concan.

http://www.garnerstatepark.com/


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 30, 2016)

My wife found a 12-pack of 'Bohemia' calling her at the store. It's my favorite Mexican beer.

Note: Corona is _NOT_ a Mexican beer, cheers.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 30, 2016)

Rogue One = awesome movie


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 30, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> Anyone know any good campgrounds around Houston or Central Texas? We're looking at a 2-night adventure away from it all.



Fredericksburg is beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 30, 2016)

and just to aggravate me further, snow.... now working tomorrow can be that little extra bit miserable


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2016)

48 second TKO? Wow, glad I didn't have to pay to watch that. Rousey's career truly is over now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 31, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> 48 second TKO? Wow, glad I didn't have to pay to watch that. Rousey's career truly is over now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Standing tko at that


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Standing tko at that



All it woulda taken was one or two more and she'd have been flat on her back. Pretty rare you see them stop one when they're both still on their feet! 

At first I thought he might've been a little quick on the trigger but after watching the replay she did literally nothing to defend herself and was basically out on her feet. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 31, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> All it woulda taken was one or two more and she'd have been flat on her back. Pretty rare you see them stop one when they're both still on their feet!
> 
> At first I thought he might've been a little quick on the trigger but after watching the replay she did literally nothing to defend herself and was basically out on her feet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, I would've just waited to see the one extra once she fell call it, but I have no stake not was I really that interested


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 31, 2016)

Ain't that something? Big hyped up return just to get smacked around for 48 seconds.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 31, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Note: Corona is _NOT_ a Mexican beer, cheers.



Lies!!! All lies!!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 31, 2016)

To soon?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3339
> 
> To soon?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 31, 2016)

my luck never fails to amaze me. Working coverage for PD, called to a dom disturbance, turns out the aggressor is a parolee, just saw him 2 days ago lol.
**yap about how much today sucks ect ect ect**


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year! Be safe out there and let's all have a sip of THIS beer!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=810832135683049


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 31, 2016)

This and a pretty decent Level-1 trauma was my night.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 31, 2016)

Anybody else's call volume steadily increasing lol?


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 31, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Anybody else's call volume steadily increasing lol?


Considering our system began its morning with a ~50 car pile up, and I was recalled into work, I'm guessing ours is?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 31, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Considering our system began its morning with a ~50 car pile up, and I was recalled into work, I'm guessing ours is?


we've been getting domestic calls all day... and a boatload of "unkown medical", aka we have no idea what the fk is going on. On my break now, at dunkin is so nice  yes yes bring on the jokes i know. all of which the calls have been coming in steadily increasing


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 31, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> we've been getting domestic calls all day... and a boatload of "unkown medical", aka we have no idea what the fk is going on. On my break now, at dunkin is so nice  yes yes bring on the jokes i know. all of which the calls have been coming in steadily increasing


I was released by my manager under my own accord once levels balanced out. I've worked my faire share of NYE shifts, time to enjoy the rest of my day with the girls, stay safe everyone.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 31, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I was released by my manager under my own accord once levels balanced out. I've worked my faire share of NYE shifts, time to enjoy the rest of my day with the girls, stay safe everyone.


enjoy


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 31, 2016)

Two days until Camping Adventure!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 31, 2016)

get out at 8 they said.... it'll be quick and easy they said.... 
Here i am writing 9 arrest reports .


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 31, 2016)

Our volume was down today and last night. I'm now not working tonight,  going home sick since I feel like death. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 31, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Our volume was down today and last night. I'm now not working tonight,  going home sick since I feel like death.








Some home remedies are worth a shot...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 31, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Our volume was down today and last night. I'm now not working tonight,  going home sick since I feel like death.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


my call volume was about 50000000% up.........


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 31, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I was released by my manager under my own accord once levels balanced out. I've worked my faire share of NYE shifts, time to enjoy the rest of my day with the girls, stay safe everyone.



And by "girls", you mean:




Because you're a badass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 31, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> And by "girls", you mean:


 Considering I am devoted husband, and father? Yup.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 31, 2016)

Yesterday was a STEMI, a L1 trauma and a good OD in a row.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 31, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> Yesterday was a STEMI, a L1 trauma and a good OD in a row.


Sounds like a decent shift, and if you're off tonight, worth some frosties...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 31, 2016)

Only 60 hours of work left till I move.  24 tomorrow and three 12's after that.  Good night world.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 31, 2016)

Raising a glass (of milk) to two years of freedom. Bring on #3!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 31, 2016)

and home.... now to drink 1 glass of champagne, with my beautiful fiance, and go to sleep because i cant feel my face... or feet or anything.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy new years everybody, safety, happiness and all that jazz to you and your families .


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 1, 2017)

Pretty sure I found my new truck during my New Years festivities. Killer deal for both involved, needs a little love but she'll be a good daily driver, and that chevy 6 liter gets up and moves!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year from the west coast EMTLIFE sector!


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Years (from Harbor General lol)


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year's from Kern County! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 1, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Happy New Years (from *Rampart* lol)


There, a proper salute.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year!!!!! Happy to say that at least I don't have to go back to work until Thursday!!!


----------



## Gurby (Jan 1, 2017)

Pretty much nothing alll day.... pandemonium all night last night.  However, this was kind of cool:


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 1, 2017)

Uhhhh... snow? In the desert?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 1, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3349
> 
> 
> Uhhhh... snow? In the desert?


muahahah


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 1, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3349
> 
> 
> Uhhhh... snow? In the desert?




All the mountains surrounding the valley here have snow on them. I love it!


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 1, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> All the mountains surrounding the valley here have snow on them. I love it!







Ditto for us. It's unfortunate we're socked in by smog being on the valley floor 10 months (maybe 11) out of the year, but when our mountain areas get snow, and we have a good winter it truly is a gorgeous view. 

Today is a prime example, perfect weather for a run.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 1, 2017)

@VentMonkey





Bored at my fiances friends house, so i sit on the couch and meme hunt


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 1, 2017)

So last night we got dispatched to a call at 2300, it was call #110995...our next call at 0230 was #56 lol


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 1, 2017)

Totally surprised that the first 2 calls of the year were alcohol related...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 2, 2017)

It's beginning to look a lot like....screw this


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 2, 2017)

ffemt8978 said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like....screw this


I feel that. I got dumped on patrol nye now it's all ice !


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 2, 2017)

ffemt8978 said:


>


Lol. My signature.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 2, 2017)

This happened on the day of New Year's Eve... and I got caught in it!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mct601 (Jan 2, 2017)

So on NREMT you can recert online via the refresher route, but if you choose the exam you must mail it in. HOW DUMB.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 2, 2017)

mct601 said:


> So on NREMT you can recert online via the refresher route, but if you choose the exam you must mail it in. HOW DUMB.



You can also email it, but mail a copy as backup. I emailed it and was good the next day.

They need to have the skills verification/med director signature sheet.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 2, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> This happened on the day of New Year's Eve... and I got caught in it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I first looked at this pic, I thought it was a rear view of a jacked topless blue-hair leaning on the dashboard. 

(Imagine the hail ball is hair and everything else will fall into place)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I feel that. I got dumped on patrol nye now it's all ice !


I can no longer sing that song without the substituting the new words in there.  lol


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 2, 2017)

ffemt8978 said:


> I can no longer sing that song without the substituting the new words in there.  lol


suppose i do it to myself huh ?


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 2, 2017)

So I'm officially "1&1" certified now. Which is my company's lingo for "I sat through a 2-hour class so now I chauffeur a Paramedic around and do ALS level Interfacility Transfers in addition to our normal BLS 911 response" (Dual Paramedic staffing is required for an ALS unit to respond to 911 as the lead Paramedic unit....so if a smaller FD calls us for backup services a 1&1 staffed rig can't respond).

I picked up an open "1&1 EMT" spot on an ALS rig on the schedule for tomorrow....but a medic hasn't picked up the open shift yet either....so here's hoping I don't end being "half crew" and paired with a normal BLS unit...the only other half crew I see on the schedule is a shift I kinda don't wanna pick up OT on lol (the city that station covers literally requires us to respond to every. single. call. Code 2 [no lights, no sirens] even if it's a cardiac arrest or a traffic collision blocking us in the normal traffic flow....bleh)


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 2, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> (the city that station covers literally requires us to respond to every. single. call. Code 2 [no lights, no sirens] even if it's a cardiac arrest or a traffic collision blocking us in the normal traffic flow....bleh)


Hey, so I know you're dead and all because your heart stopped beating, but I am stuck in this 5 o'clock rush hour traffic and we might be a while, so if you could just...not, that'd be great. K thanks. -Jim and partner


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 2, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Hey, so I know you're dead and all because your heart stopped beating, but I am stuck in this 5 o'clock rush hour traffic and we might be a while, so if you could just...not, that'd be great. K thanks. -Jim and partner


ROFL!! Wouldn't be the first time I've busted the response time requirement sitting behind a red light and staring at Fire on scene on the other side of the stupid intersection lol or worse, had to pull over for the fire engine because they still go Code 3 to all calls...speaking of ETA's..we have a contractual requirement of 7:59 with County Fire (and we go Code with them), but only 6:59 in this particular city, (oh and it's 8:59 for our new Compton contract) so even with two stations in the city with 3 units each and 7 "day cars" on 12 hour shifts (low of 1, high of 6) roaming.....street corner SSM posting is impossible to avoid and I think that's a big part of why people don't like working there, vs my normal area, yeah even when we do a lot of move ups, far more often than not we end up moving to another station (though street corner posts are far from uncommon though, maybe a 70-30 split depending on the day).


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 2, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> So I'm officially "1&1" certified now. Which is my company's lingo for "I sat through a 2-hour class so now I chauffeur a Paramedic around and do ALS level Interfacility Transfers in addition to our normal BLS 911 response" (Dual Paramedic staffing is required for an ALS unit to respond to 911 as the lead Paramedic unit....so if a smaller FD calls us for backup services a 1&1 staffed rig can't respond).
> 
> I picked up an open "1&1 EMT" spot on an ALS rig on the schedule for tomorrow....but a medic hasn't picked up the open shift yet either....so here's hoping I don't end being "half crew" and paired with a normal BLS unit...the only other half crew I see on the schedule is a shift I kinda don't wanna pick up OT on lol (the city that station covers literally requires us to respond to every. single. call. Code 2 [no lights, no sirens] even if it's a cardiac arrest or a traffic collision blocking us in the normal traffic flow....bleh)


How busy are your guys' ALS cars? Pure curiosity.

In other directionless news, I managed to finish my online quarterly training in just about one sitting. It took up the better half of the morning and afternoon, but feels good to have completed it...until next quarter, online training.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 2, 2017)

Sat down and began planning out college loan repayments, current finances, etc. Being an adult sucks sometimes. Guess I have a lot of OT time to pick up this year.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 2, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Being an adult *rarely doesn't *suck.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 2, 2017)

Still fighting the cold. Hanging at home with the kiddo, binge watching "Team Umi Zoomi". 

You know you wish you were me.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 2, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


>


My childhood was a lie man. Adults got to drink beer, drive, and call the shots. Now I see that its beer guts, insurance ********, and the wife calling the shots.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 2, 2017)

Sitting in the station office doing paperwork and feeling like I'm going to die...  Yep I'll take your life right now. I'm sicker than my patients today 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 2, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> Still fighting the cold. Hanging at home with the kiddo, binge watching "Team Umi Zoomi".
> 
> You know you wish you were me.


Considering these were roughly my plans today (replace Umi Zoomi with "Sing") until an unexpected sick call? Why yes, yes I do.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2017)

All ready to go out on a camping/hiking trip with the girlfriend tomorrow


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 2, 2017)

That's cheating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> That's cheating.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is that cheating?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 2, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> How is that cheating?



Camping involves sleeping on the ground in a tent. I cheat too though, I use a cot. 

That thing is pretty badass though. What year is your truck? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Camping involves sleeping on the ground in a tent.
> 
> That thing is pretty badass though. What year is your truck?
> 
> ...


I'm sleeping on the bed of my truck that is on the ground in a tent...

2014 Silverado 1500. 6 inch lift on 35s. I call it the compensator 9000


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 2, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I'm sleeping on the bed of my truck that is on the ground in a tent...
> 
> 2014 Silverado 1500. 6 inch lift on 35s. I call it the compensator 9000



I sleep on a cot, just giving you a hard time.

I'm thinking I'm gonna end up with either a 14 or 15 1500 this time next year. Girly won't hear my reasoning for a diesel so I'm gonna have to settle for the next best thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> I sleep on a cot, just giving you a hard time.
> 
> I'm thinking I'm gonna end up with either a 14 or 15 1500 this time next year. Girly won't hear my reasoning for a diesel so I'm gonna have to settle for the next best thing.
> 
> ...


Love the truck. Already have 46,000 on it. Only thing is that it is very quiet stock. So if you want to actually hear it you have to put an exhaust system on it. So far I only have a cold air intake and a chip/programmer on it.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 2, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> How busy are your guys' ALS cars? Pure curiosity.


That's actually something I've been curious about myself. There aren't any ALS units out of my station, and none of them are in my normal dispatch "division" so I don't normally get to hear their calls go out over the radio. However from what I've gathered, the medic cars are generally considered "last up" for 911 calls during half of their shift in order to take ALS IFT requests, and are part of the normal 911 rotation (i.e. if out of a station with multiple units, they can become first up for the next 911 when the other unit is out) for the other half. I worked with another 1&1 EMT assigned to the medic unit out of West Hollywood (a recent change) and he said they'll typically get 3 or 4 ALS IFTs, usually at night, and they were trying to decide if that meant they should be last up for 911's during the day or night. Another time I got a chance to ask one of our medics how often they got Backup requests and he said it "wasn't uncommon" to get one a shift, but I have no numbers or anything. Hopefully a medic will pick up tomorrow and I can pick their brain a little more lol


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 2, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Love the truck. Already have 46,000 on it. Only thing is that it is very quiet stock. So if you want to actually hear it you have to put an exhaust system on it. So far I only have a cold air intake and a chip/programmer on it.


eh take out a few baffles whats the harm  lol


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 2, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> All ready to go out on a camping/hiking trip with my awesome badass mother ****er friend, CALEMT tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So where are you taking me?


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 2, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I call it the compensator 9000



Courtesy of yours truly.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 2, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Love the truck. Already have 46,000 on it. Only thing is that it is very quiet stock. So if you want to actually hear it you have to put an exhaust system on it. So far I only have a cold air intake and a chip/programmer on it.



Did the CAI and chip wake it up quite a bit? I drove my buddy's 15 the other day with a 6.2l and it was reasonably quick but not sure how he does mileage wise with that much displacement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Did the CAI and chip wake it up quite a bit? I drove my buddy's 15 the other day with a 6.2l and it was reasonably quick but not sure how he does mileage wise with that much displacement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They did. I get horrible mileage, about 14mph mixed highway/city.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> So where are you taking me?


Painted canyons... so beautiful Mecca haha. Yes I am bringing my 9mm for some protection.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 2, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Painted canyons... so beautiful Mecca haha. Yes I am bringing my 9mm for some protection.



9mm ha, I'll bring my 45.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> 9mm ha, I'll bring my 45.


pshhhh ill bring my 10mm


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2017)

More rounds in the mag, less recoil, less damaging on fire arms, cheaper rounds, same penetration or even more than 45... I'm not saying 9mm is the best but well it is the best. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/looser...tion-fbi-training-division/amp/?client=safari


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> pshhhh ill bring my 10mm


My absolute favorite handgun round 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 2, 2017)

I just like that .45 nostalgia.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 2, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> My absolute favorite handgun round
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


your a smart man  lol!


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 2, 2017)

Just took home a Henry lever-action 22. I like the old school. And 22 is cheap


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 3, 2017)

My Sooners are Big 12 champions AND 2017 Sugarbowl champions, yeah I'm happy.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 3, 2017)

StCEMT said:


>


I take that, and raise you the following:


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 3, 2017)

Sorry, that should have been this:


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 3, 2017)

Camping Day!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 3, 2017)

Manwiches/ sloppy joes on me tonight fellas . My culinary skills show no bounds!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Manwiches/ sloppy joes on me tonight fellas . My culinary skills show no bounds!!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



All of a sudden I'm hungry.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 3, 2017)

Dive mask came in the mail, ready to drown. Just need a yoga mat to go get in some stretches, been a lazy month.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 3, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Dive mask came in the mail, ready to drown. Just need a yoga mat to go get in some stretches, been a lazy month.


Woot woot! I'll whip ya into shape in no time.. ON YOUR FACE LETS GO! . Woops too soon


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Woot woot! I'll whip ya into shape in no time.. ON YOUR FACE LETS GO! . Woops too soon


So add personal training to your list of skills?


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Woot woot! I'll whip ya into shape in no time.. ON YOUR FACE LETS GO! . Woops too soon


Don't you mean under water? I love being on my face, especially with a pillow. Water though....


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 3, 2017)

Well, no paramedics picked up..and I was the only half crew on. So they had me start doing a backboard sweep of area hospitals....until they called me back in to swap into our gurney van to go take over patients from the crews holding the wall at Centinela so they could go back in service while I wait with the patient and then take over the next crew in line. Yay. I think I'd rather have been paired with that other half crew I mentioned haha


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 3, 2017)

Resisted the urge to give somebody a LMGTFY today. I feel good about myself.



Jim37F said:


> gurney van


Gurney van -- so just you driving and a patient on a stretcher?
(I'd rather be doing a backboard sweep...less time dealing with people )


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 3, 2017)

[accidental double post]


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 3, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Gurney van -- so just you driving and a patient on a stretcher?
> (I'd rather be doing a backboard sweep...less time dealing with people )


Well that's what they're calling it, a gurney van. In reality it's simply one of our old reserve van-bulances with 4 old gurney piled up in the back, used to take over patient care from crews holding the wall at hospitals so the gurney van can put up to 4 crews back onto the road. Since I'm currently half crew, one of our Supervisors is here to relieve another crew using the vans gurneys. 

But yeah I think I'd rather be cruising to the different hospitals checking for boards vs purposefully going to hold the wall haha


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 3, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> So add personal training to your list of skills?


sure. that makes me sound smart, and not just some yelling *******


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 3, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Well that's what they're calling it, a gurney van. In reality it's simply one of our old reserve van-bulances with 4 old gurney piled up in the back, used to take over patient care from crews holding the wall at hospitals so the gurney van can put up to 4 crews back onto the road.



Huh. That's kinda confusing - so you take four (stable BLS) patients off their hands to let them go back into service? C'est la L.A., I suppose.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 3, 2017)

Yeah right now it's me and the Supe each taking 1 patient ('cuz this particular ER has two sections and he doesn't quite feel comfortable with us separating and leaving a pt alone to grab the other two gurneys, which makes sense, so we're only relieving two crews at a time). I just got one patient into a bed and immediately took another patient off another crew so me, the guy who's half crew and can't run calls can hold the wall while field crews go back in service rather than stack up here.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2017)

All of the hospitals in Savannah are currently on divert. This was the wrong way to pick up OT.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 3, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> All of the hospitals in Savannah are currently on divert. This was the wrong way to pick up OT.


Do they rotate? Our hospitals used to rotate when they were all at capacity depending on the patients complaint/ criteria met.

We only have one trauma center, so they would go on what was known as Trauma Activation Only (TAO). It would kill me when I would see crews bring every step 3 (discretionary) trauma in to them even though they weren't required to. 

Now everyone is always open, unless there's an internal disaster, in which they have to get permission from our county EMS department.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2017)

Nope. All on full saturation. They go on divert when they are bursting at the seams. We have a level 1 trauma and a couple of smaller 3s in SAV. The outlying counties have community hospitals that funnel to Savannah. (Or Jacksonville or Atlanta). But, from the way it looks now (and the night I've had so far) anything major is getting an airship tonight.

Oh, we don't step our trauma activations. It's either all or nothing. Which, frankly, is utter BS.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Manwiches/ sloppy joes on me tonight fellas . My culinary skills show no bounds!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I almost made a sloppy Joe casserole yesterday.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm grilling bacon wrapped flank steaks seasoned with salt, pepper, and some garlic salt.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 3, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> I almost made a sloppy Joe casserole yesterday.


. well mine was rather sarcastic since the fiance makes these elegant meals, and here i am, throwing sht in a pot. lol
I also cant do that when my grills covered in snow and its like 15 degrees out cal


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 3, 2017)

Sloppy Joe's are a Sloppy No Go for me, however, I do enjoy a casserole of the Hamburger Helper variety.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 3, 2017)

Sloppy Joes are the best thing evah. Especially with tater tots.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 3, 2017)

Bleh, after however many hours and going thru 4 different patients off of crews, finally got the last one off the gurney, no other patients from outs left....and 2 runs from our company came in, and two more after I've taken over pt from one of them -_-


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 3, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Sloppy Joes are the best thing evah. Especially with *tater tots*.






All I think of when Tater Tots are mentioned ever since...


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 4, 2017)

Oh dear God I am having a legitament emergency! The coffee maker is broken!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Sloppy Joe's are a Sloppy No Go for me, however, I do enjoy a casserole of the Hamburger Helper variety.



My idea of "cooking" involves either a casserole dish or the crockpot. I do have to say, though, that I've made some pretty tasty stuff in those things. My cheesy meatloaf ain't too shabby if I do say so myself!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 4, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Oh dear God I am having a legitament emergency! The coffee maker is broken!
> 
> View attachment 3359


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 4, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> My idea of "cooking" involves either a casserole dish or the crockpot. I do have to say, though, that I've made some pretty tasty stuff in those things. My cheesy meatloaf ain't too shabby if I do say so myself!


anything that has more then 5 steps is fiance territory, she does that for a living and is dam good, i put sht on a grill, or put **** in a pan. I'm a simple man... or a monkey. idk


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 4, 2017)

Update on the current emergency. Luckily I am not **** out of luck and have a jetboil with a coffee press. Chance favors the prepared mind. Although I didn't buy my jetboil for this particular situation. I bought it for camping.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 4, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Although I didn't buy my jetboil for this particular situation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360



A strike team necessity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 4, 2017)

gotshirtz001 said:


> A strike team necessity
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



One of other main reasons I bought it. I made lots of friends and one happy Captain.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 4, 2017)

I love my JetBoil.  It is one of the necessary items I am bringing with me in my move before everything else shows up months later.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 4, 2017)

I love mine. It was the  radio station's coffee maker during Hurricane Matthew.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm going to have to look into this jet boil dealio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 4, 2017)

Well **** our hospital is on fire.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 4, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Well **** our hospital is on fire.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 4, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Well **** our hospital is on fire.



See, now here I could see a reason to have fire medics.

(I kid, I kid.)


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 4, 2017)

And its the regional level 1. They're all calling off duty firefighters and bringing in units from all over the county. They haven't paged out for off duty EMS yet 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 4, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Well **** our hospital is on fire.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 4, 2017)

So I'm guessing they are on divert?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 4, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> So I'm guessing they are on divert?


Lol, cool new pic there, @FireWA1.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, cool new pic there, @FireWA1.


I saw it and could not resist.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 4, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> So I'm guessing they are on divert?


Lol nope. Only ER on the island. They're still taking patients lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 4, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol nope. Only ER on the island. They're still taking patients lol


Dem' some baaaad mo'fo's right there...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Dem' some baaaad mo'fo's right there...


They're in a building only connected to the fire building by an underground tower 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 4, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> They're in a building only connected to the fire building by an underground tower


Are they evacuating any patients yet? Hopefully, and in all seriousness, there's a quick and positive resolve.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Are they evacuating any patients yet? Hopefully, and in all seriousness, there's a quick and positive resolve.


Just front that building. But most patients in the effected building had been moved to the new hospital they just finished. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 4, 2017)

And guess who got the super lucky privilege of dealing with one of our nations fine sovereign citizens today...


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 4, 2017)

So cold


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 4, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> And guess who got the super lucky privilege of dealing with one of our nations fine sovereign citizens today...


I don't need no driver's license.  I have a free right to travel!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 4, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> I don't need no driver's license.  I have a free right to travel!


this particular individual set a new record for being granted parole to back in state prison... Dude walked into my office looking like an apache warrior. "hello impossible name here please sit" "I would like to start by announcing I am a sovereign citizen" me: "got that thank you." asked him how he got here, pulled that traveling bs. stomped that down. now to appear in federal court to say NYS deems him as having no rights due to the fact he is a convicted felon, tell the federal judge argue with the state, then mic drop that ish.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 4, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Dude walked into my office looking like an apache warrior








I'm a sovereign Apache helicopter and I'll thank you very much to respect mah propertahh.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 4, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> I'm a sovereign Apache helicopter and I'll thank you very much to respect mah propertahh.


lol i posted that i identify as a Sikorsky UH-60 Black hawk on another thread.  very well done sir


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 4, 2017)

Ladies and gentlemen, this is what $1,102.68 looks like in textbooks. **** is getting real over here T-13 days until I have no life for a year.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 4, 2017)

I remember that feeling.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 4, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> I love mine. It was the  radio station's coffee maker during Hurricane Matthew.





Well aren't you brave...puttin your mug up there!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 4, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> Well aren't you brave...puttin your mug up there!



Yeah. WTF. anyone who really wants to know who I am doesn't have to look very far. 

And I was trying to show off my EMTLIFE.com shirt.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 4, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> And I was trying to show off my EMTLIFE.com shirt.




Are those still available?


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 4, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3364
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, this is what $1,102.68 looks like in textbooks. **** is getting real over here T-13 days until I have no life for a year.


I do not miss that....have fun amigo.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 4, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> Are those still available?



You gotta be a winner like me and DEmedic


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 4, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> You gotta be a winner like me and DEmedic


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 4, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


>



I thought @MMiz was going to have them available for sale?


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 4, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> I thought @MMiz was going to have them available for sale?



I do believe he said sometime this year?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 4, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> You gotta be a winner like me and DEmedic


And me! 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 4, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Well **** our hospital is on fire.



Call a carpenter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 5, 2017)

Watching "Gangs Of New York". DDL is one of my favorite method actors of this era, and closely chooses his roles, adding to my respect for him as an actor. 

DiCaprio was nearly _his _supporting actor.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Watching "Gangs Of New York". DDL is one of my favorite method actors of this era, and closely chooses his roles, adding to my respect for him as an actor.
> 
> DiCaprio was nearly _his _supporting actor.



Really good movie
Poor Cameron Diaz seems lost
John C Reilly may be the best ever
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 5, 2017)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Really good movie
> Poor Cameron Diaz seems lost
> John C Reilly may be the best ever


Agreed, John C. Reilly really has acting range people often forget about.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 5, 2017)

And done with the 48 hour refresher.  Time to hunt down my medical director to recert my NRP.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 5, 2017)

The Apache helicopter meme is pretty insulting to the transgender community.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 5, 2017)

Aprz said:


> The Apache helicopter meme is pretty insulting to the transgender community.



If people get butthurt over a internet meme then I'm at a loss for words...


----------



## cruiseforever (Jan 5, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> All of the hospitals in Savannah are currently on divert. This was the wrong way to pick up OT.



In our system two ERs are allowed to go on divert.  When the third one tries, it forces all the ERs to open back up.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 5, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> You gotta be a winner like me and DEmedic




What did you have to do to win?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 5, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> If people get butthurt over a internet meme then I'm at a loss for words...



*Heavy breathing


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 5, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> What did you have to do to win?



There was a thread awhile back where you selected (voted) your shirt size and replied "done".


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks like winter finally decided to show up.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 5, 2017)

ffemt8978 said:


> Looks like winter finally decided to show up.



If you like winter, Buffalo is the place for you.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 5, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> If you like winter, Buffalo is the place for you. (FWIW, you can buy a *really* nice house there for sooooooooooo much less than the rest of the northeast.)


I drive an 80,000 lb semi truck all day...what makes you think I like winter?


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 5, 2017)

ffemt8978 said:


> I drive an 80,000 lb semi truck all day...what makes you think I like winter?



Ah, I did not know that...
That would...change my...statement.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 5, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Ah, I did not know that...
> That would...change my...statement.


No worries.  Most people here didn't know that till now.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 5, 2017)

ffemt8978 said:


> I drive an 80,000 lb semi truck all day...what makes you think I like winter?


isn't power-sliding a semi fun?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 5, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> isn't power-sliding a semi fun?


No when you're financially responsible for the load.  Besides, this is a lot more fun....


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 5, 2017)

ffemt8978 said:


> I drive an 80,000 lb semi truck all day...what makes you think I like winter?



And that is why I quit driving a semi. Grand Forks, Ne., is a bad place to be waiting for 2 or 3 days for a load. Miserably, bone-chilling cold.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 5, 2017)

Well I had fun last night.   Was doing the last 2 hour block for my 48 hour refresher and when they started talking about how NTG is a no-no for inferior MI's I threw a study at them saying it doesn't matter.  Yeah for being contrary!
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26024432


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 5, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> There was a thread awhile back where you selected (voted) your shirt size and replied "done".




Bummer. Guess I missed that one.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 5, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> If people get butthurt over a internet meme then I'm at a loss for words...


If it was the only thing they had trouble with, it wouldn't be a big issue. The fact that they have so many little and big problems that this is just one more thing to add to that. This image enforces the thought that their gender identity is not real; It is a joke. It is OK to be misgender them because I sure am not going to call someone an attack helicopter if they identify as one. The suicide attempt rate for transgender people is almost 50% compared to around 5% for cisgender people. I guess as the EMS professionals we want to be, it is OK to joke around and increase that number. If they kill themselves over ONE more thing (on top of the dysphoria they have, being abandon by their friends and family, looking like a guy in a dress for transwomen or a butch lesbian for transmale, being denied medical care, unemployed due to their gender identity, homeless for being unemployed, have to hold their bladder because it isn't OK for them to use either bathroom, etc) over something as little as an Internet meme/joke, their life wasn't worth it anyhow. Lets joke about something else through Internet meme like race, sex, or sexual orientation. It is okay if it is an image and/or a joke. People who care about this are just sensitive cry baby / trying to be PC. No big deal.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 5, 2017)

Whatever happened to "sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me"? All this is people playing the victim just for attention. Welcome to the internet, where everyone is a critic and your feelings don't matter. Am I biased or discriminate someone just because they're gay, lesbian, transgender, apache attack helicopter, or whatever there is nowadays? Absolutely not, I treat everyone with respect until they give me a reason not to. Do I necessarily agree with whatever it is they're doing? No, I have my opinions and views and others have theirs. People need to grow some thick skin, joking is going to happen wether your gay, straight, bisexual, transgender, white, black, hispanic, etc.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 5, 2017)

Anybody seen this great thread on r/EMS? https://www.reddit.com/r/ems/comments/5m21gy/dispatched_for_the_patient_with_weakness/

I would love to see some more threads like this here! (I don't post on r/EMS, but this is a cool thread I was pointed to).


----------



## Aprz (Jan 5, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Whatever happened to "sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me"? All this is people playing the victim just for attention. Welcome to the internet, where everyone is a critic and your feelings don't matter. Am I biased or discriminate someone just because they're gay, lesbian, transgender, apache attack helicopter, or whatever there is nowadays? Absolutely not, I treat everyone with respect until they give me a reason not to. Do I necessarily agree with whatever it is they're doing? No, I have my opinions and views and others have theirs. People need to grow some thick skin, joking is going to happen wether your gay, straight, bisexual, transgender, white, black, hispanic, etc.


Being respectful is not joking about a serious subject like that and just saying "It is a joke. You need thicker skin." These aren't only jokes, but reinforces the thoughts have about all these different groups so it is OK for the poor treatment receive to continue and be disregarded. At one point do we see that we've crossed the line and say "That's not OK." Ironically, my partner was just telling me (after I made this post and not bringing up the issue with her at all) that she found out one her friends, who was a transgender woman, just killed herself today. It is time for us to not say "grow a thick skin" or "it is only a joke" and realize how these things could be harmful to our friends or family. You could know someone that is transgender. You likely do. These jokes puts them deeper in the closet and make them feel like their only option is suicide to avoid total humilation.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 5, 2017)

Aprz said:


> Being respectful is not joking about a serious subject like that and just saying "It is a joke. You need thicker skin." These aren't only jokes, but reinforces the thoughts have about all these different groups so it is OK for the poor treatment receive to continue and be disregarded. At one point do we see that we've crossed the line and say "That's not OK." Ironically, my partner was just telling me (after I made this post and not bringing up the issue with her at all) that she found out one her friends, who was a transgender woman, just killed herself today. It is time for us to not say "grow a thick skin" or "it is only a joke" and realize how these things could be harmful to our friends or family. You could know someone that is transgender. You likely do. These jokes puts them deeper in the closet and make them feel like their only option is suicide to avoid total humilation.



Again I refer to sicks and stones. Where you cross the line is when it comes to discrimination just because of someones views, sexual orientation, or gender.

My case in point. You were called a "fake paramedic" by someone who you don't even know nor will you ever know or meet. You take it all personal like someone pissed in your morning coffee and go on a rant on here about how you are a real paramedic. Hell you even went full passive aggressive to change your title on here to "fake paramedic" then to "Not certified" taking it a little personal maybe? You know how many times I've been made fun of or been the butt of the joke? More than I can count, yet you don't see me acting out for attention and contemplating suicide. All these "special snowflakes" are beginning to annoy me with their "safe spaces" and "words hurt" crap. Grow the hell up and be a adult. I personally don't give a damn wether you have a penis or vagina or if you switched to have one over the other. Do I agree with it? No, no I don't. Do I judge you for it? No, no I don't. Will I joke about it? Yes. People that know me know that I'm a different type of person mentally. Because I was brought up that words are exactly that; words. This day and age you can't voice your opinion or joke about something without running the risk of being chastised and burned at the cross. I have a different view point than you, are you gonna cry about it? Or are you going to go on with your day? Personally I don't care, I go on about my day, no skin off my back and its water under the bridge. You may or may not agree with it, but thats the way I am. I joke. I poke fun. Its all in good spirits and good humor. People choose to get offended and people choose to take it personal. I choose to not get offended and I also choose not to take it personal.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 5, 2017)

Without judging anybody I personally think the day you can't joke around with somebody is the day humanity dies. I just said this on another thread. Laugh about yourself, if people can't take a joke that's not my problem. Now don't confuse joking for bullying. I have indeed gone into the wrong career field though, it seems a psychologist is a super thriving profession now. The current generation in high school and college needs counciling for everything. I just smile and wave


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 5, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> Well I had fun last night.   Was doing the last 2 hour block for my 48 hour refresher and when they started talking about how NTG is a no-no for inferior MI's I threw a study at them saying it doesn't matter.  Yeah for being contrary!
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26024432


Quit trying to improve our education! You know that's not how EMS works!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 6, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Quit trying to improve our education! You know that's not how EMS works!


As I say to newbies, "Welcome to EMS, where science doesn't matter and salty EMTs who barely graduated from high school dictate the baseline level of care."

And as I probably should say: "EMS, 50 years of tradition unimpeded by progress."


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 6, 2017)

Hmm....so we have "Attendant Only" here, which means you're a new hire who hasn't been through EVOC/drivers training yet....both oncoming crew members for our relief this morning were A/Os...thought maybe I'd have to hold over till they were able to bring a dual driver crew over to split with them, but nope. Dispatch said (and was confirmed by Supervisor) that they could drive on over (as an out of service rig) to the other station to be split...like umm, why doesn't that crew just drive here? We just got our frontline back from the shop, please don't crash as you drive off in it lol (at the least the guy driving said he drove ambulances at another company before, but still...)


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 6, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> like umm, why doesn't that crew just drive here



This sounds like a Dilbert-esque situation.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 6, 2017)

nursing school commence in t-11 days >.<. should be fun? i guess? who knows! get ready for some questions EMTlife


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 6, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> nursing school commence in t-11 days >.<. should be fun? i guess? who knows! get ready for some questions *NURSINGlife*


Congrats, buddy.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 6, 2017)

Soon he will head over to allnurses and start bad mouthing us.  Can we just ban him now?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 6, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> Soon he will head over to allnurses and start bad mouthing us.  Can we just ban him now?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 6, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> Soon he will head over to allnurses and start bad mouthing us.  Can we just ban him now?



They don't like me very much over there.... I asked a question and got the most absurd answers back. "Tips for starting an accelerated BSN" answers included. "Become an MD" "quit your day job" and the most interesting response of "why"... Much more helpful on emt life lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 6, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I asked a question and got the most absurd answers back. "Tips for starting an accelerated BSN" answers included. "Become an MD" "quit your day job" and the most interesting response of "why"...


Guess we're not the only ones "eating our young alive"...match point--->allnursses.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 6, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> "Become an MD" "quit your day job" and the most interesting response of "why"



Ridiculous suggestions...wow. I thought nurses were supposed to be kind...and buxom


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 6, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Ridiculous suggestions...wow. I thought nurses were supposed to be kind...and buxom


well you will all know one, in about a year- year and a half, that is a giant *******, is very cynical, and works law enforcement full time still !


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 6, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Ridiculous suggestions...wow. *I thought nurses were supposed to be kind...and buxom*


Clearly you have not seen, or read any of the posts from our invaluable, beloved nurses on this forum.

"Don't cut my head off waiver": I am married to a nurse.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 6, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Clearly you have not seen, or read any of the posts from our invaluable, beloved nurses on this forum.



Haha, that may just be why I'm under the aforementioned misapprehension!


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 6, 2017)

We have enough of you nurses on here  



NysEms2117 said:


> t-11 days



Same here, except I'm not as cool as you. Medic school for me lol.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 6, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> We have enough of you nurses on here


Is this really possible?


----------



## exodus (Jan 6, 2017)

Aprz said:


> The Apache helicopter meme is pretty insulting to the transgender community.



There are two genders. Male and Female. Anything else is a mental illness.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 6, 2017)

exodus said:


> There are two genders. Male and Female. Anything else is a mental illness.



Gender =/= biological sex. Terminology does matter in this context. And that's most assuredly not true, the DSM doesn't say anything like that.

And don't forget, male/female dichotomy is not necessarily cross-cultural (think: the Hirjras of India).


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 6, 2017)

Flying to Atlanta. Really hoping my flight isn't canceled when I get there....Got money to make tomorrow


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 6, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Flying to Atlanta. Really hoping my flight isn't canceled when I get there....Got money to make tomorrow


Ha. Good luck leaving the airport. Although it does seem like we are better prepared than the last 3 times it snowed...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 6, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Flying to Atlanta. Really hoping my flight isn't canceled when I get there....Got money to make tomorrow



So you're fly there, gotta be official now. 

Where'd you take a job? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 6, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Ha. Good luck leaving the airport. Although it does seem like we are better prepared than the last 3 times it snowed...


I got stuck here like 3 years ago and stayed with my exes family. Her cousins school got canceled because it was cold. I love Georgia, but y'all were a bit ridiculous with that one. 



Handsome Robb said:


> So you're fly there, gotta be official now.
> 
> Where'd you take a job?
> 
> ...


Layover bud. It is gonna be a looooong time before I ever take a full time 911 gig at a district or whatever, if I ever do. Just passing through.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 6, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> So you're fly there, gotta be official now.
> 
> Where'd you take a job?
> 
> ...



Twist of fate. Atlanta Fire Department.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 6, 2017)

Y'know, before 2014, I had a simplistic view of homosexuality/transsexualism. In the spring of that year, one of the most intelligent and gracious individuals that I've ever met died by suicide. His depression and subsequent suicide were connected to his homosexuality. My views on sex are still pretty simplistic, tbh (keep it in your pants outside of marriage), but my views on sexuality are much more sensitive now.

Jokes can be good fun, but don't forget to be kind.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 6, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Twist of fate. Atlanta Fire Department.


Addendum: and if I ever apply to a full time department, I am most likely moving back to Missouri where I can actually get paid good money.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 6, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Addendum: and if I ever apply to a full time department, I am most likely moving back to Texas where I can actually get paid good money.



Fixed for you. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 6, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Fixed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair point. I do really like Texas, I believe I made some reference to the women, food, and guns not too long ago. Except the heat. **** that. However, I will have connections in Missouri. People who can keep me in the loop on the good places to work or put in a good word for me (assuming I am not a ****bag and deserve it). I like where I live in Missouri too, its like a new home, so Texas would have to give me an opportunity too good to say no to.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 6, 2017)

If you have a little kid, you should not tow them in a sled behind a jeep. And if they do wipe out and sustain a legit liver lac and a bunch of facial fractures, you should probably be forthright about that with everyone providing care. $@#*(U@! People, shouldn't take a trooper going to the ED to figure out what happened.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 6, 2017)

Tigger said:


> If you have a little kid, you should not tow them in a sled behind a jeep. And if they do wipe out and sustain a legit liver lac and a bunch of facial fractures, you should probably be forthright about that with everyone providing care. $@#*(U@! People, should take a trooper going to the ED to figure out what happened.



Too bad there is no statute against criminally stupid.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 6, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Too bad there is no statute against criminally stupid.


If there was, we all would be in jail.  

On a serious note: poor kid.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 6, 2017)

Flight delayed til 1:20 (yes, departure).....**** me....

On the bright side, I am officially allowed to work in two states....Yaaaaay....Gonna cry myself to sleep now.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 6, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Flight delayed til 1:20 (yes, departure).....**** me....
> 
> On the bright side, I am officially allowed to work in two states....Yaaaaay....Gonna cry myself to sleep now.



Hope you brought a travel pillow.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 6, 2017)

That's typical delays for Newark or any NYC airport NO SYMPATHY. Lol jk that blows


----------



## mct601 (Jan 7, 2017)

What kind of boots does everyone rock now? I'm on my second set of Bates and it's time to retire them. Tried 5.11, they fall apart albeit very comfortable. I need something with a side zip for long shifts. Anyone got experience with HAIX?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 7, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> *Whatever happened to "sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me"?* All this is people playing the victim just for attention. *Welcome to the internet, where everyone is a critic and your feelings don't matter.* Am I biased or discriminate someone just because they're gay, lesbian, transgender, apache attack helicopter, or whatever there is nowadays? Absolutely not, I treat everyone with respect until they give me a reason not to. Do I necessarily agree with whatever it is they're doing? No, I have my opinions and views and others have theirs. People need to grow some thick skin, joking is going to happen wether your gay, straight, bisexual, transgender, white, black, hispanic, etc.





Aprz said:


> Being respectful is not joking about a serious subject like that and just saying "It is a joke. You need thicker skin." These aren't only jokes, but reinforces the thoughts have about all these different groups so it is OK for the poor treatment receive to continue and be disregarded. At one point do we see that we've crossed the line and say "That's not OK." Ironically, my partner was just telling me (after I made this post and not bringing up the issue with her at all) that she found out one her friends, who was *a transgender woman, just killed herself today*. It is time for us to not say "grow a thick skin" or "it is only a joke" and realize how these things could be harmful to our friends or family. You could know someone that is transgender. You likely do. These jokes puts them deeper in the closet and make them feel like their only option is suicide to avoid total humilation.





Seirende said:


> Y'know, before 2014, I had a simplistic view of homosexuality/transsexualism. In the spring of that year, one of the most intelligent and gracious individuals *that I've ever met died by suicide*. His depression and subsequent suicide were connected to his homosexuality. My views on sex are still pretty simplistic, tbh (keep it in your pants outside of marriage), but my views on sexuality are much more sensitive now.
> 
> *Jokes can be good fun, but don't forget to be kind.*



Both viewpoints are right here. 

We should be kind to each other and respectful of each other's feelings and challenges. That's why I don't personally post or usually comment on memes or jokes like the one in question here. 

On the other hand, there is a really legitimate, if unpleasant point to be made about having thicker skin, because at the end of the day the harsh reality we all have to face is that the world - and especially the internet - really doesn't care about any of our feelings. An important corollary to that is that intelligent, decent people can be tolerant and respectful of other's lifestyles and still poke fun at them. It may come off as a little insensitive or tasteless at times, but the intent isn't to harm or harass, so isn't the same thing as being "hateful" or "discriminatory".   

The high rates of depression, suicide, and domestic violence in the LGBT community is really unfortunate, but I don't think those problems can be blamed at all on internet memes or gay jokes. Remember that our society in general has become WAY more tolerate in the past decade.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 7, 2017)

mct601 said:


> What kind of boots does everyone rock now? I'm on my second set of Bates and it's time to retire them. Tried 5.11, they fall apart albeit very comfortable. I need something with a side zip for long shifts. Anyone got experience with HAIX?



I wear bates because that's what I get for free. But under armor tactical boots are great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 7, 2017)

mct601 said:


> What kind of boots does everyone rock now? I'm on my second set of Bates and it's time to retire them. Tried 5.11, they fall apart albeit very comfortable. I need something with a side zip for long shifts. Anyone got experience with HAIX?



FF111 station boots.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 7, 2017)

mct601 said:


> What kind of boots does everyone rock now? I'm on my second set of Bates and it's time to retire them. Tried 5.11, they fall apart albeit very comfortable. I need something with a side zip for long shifts. Anyone got experience with HAIX?


I love my haixs. They have lasted 4 years and the only issue with them is the laces are starting to break. I'll be getting a new pair soon.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 7, 2017)

I've got the 5.11 ATAC boots. I had a issue a few years back, the side material where the zipper was started to rip. I called 5.11 and they replaced my boots with no questions asked. In fact, the boot designer called me and asked a bunch of questions about them and how I used my boots, the fit and comfort. 

I've currently got 2 pairs in rotation and have zero complaints.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 7, 2017)

My day to day boots are a pair of light weight under armours. They have stood up to near constant use for about 2 years now (up to 6 days a week there for a while) and they are nice and light, feels more like wearing tennis shoes.  I have a pair of 5.11's that I keep for colder weather/snow/generally ****ty weather conditions. They will probably get rotated through here for a while now that its snowy and single digit temps.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 7, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> They don't like me very much over there.... I asked a question and got the most absurd answers back. "Tips for starting an accelerated BSN" answers included. "Become an MD" "quit your day job" and the most interesting response of "why"... Much more helpful on emt life lol



That forum is awful, or at least it was when I last looked at it probably 7 or 8 years ago.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 7, 2017)

Remi said:


> That forum is awful, or at least it was when I last looked at it probably 7 or 8 years ago.


the 15 mins you took with me explained most of what i needed to know, and they were just condescending pricks over-there in my honest opinion. But i'm also not the biggest people person i guess?


----------



## exodus (Jan 7, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Gender =/= biological sex. Terminology does matter in this context. And that's most assuredly not true, the DSM doesn't say anything like that.
> 
> And don't forget, male/female dichotomy is not necessarily cross-cultural (think: the Hirjras of India).


So, what you're saying is outside of Male and Female, the rest is infact a mental-illness (In first world countries)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 7, 2017)

Just got a call to ask if I can go in to work two hours early tomorrow morning. Ugh. That means I have to get up at 4:45.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 7, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> Just got a call to ask if I can go in to work to hours early tomorrow morning. Ugh. That means I have to get up at 4:45.


My condolences.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 7, 2017)

I got that same call. Just had to tell my supervisor um drunk and intend to keep driving and he left me alone lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 7, 2017)

New rig, complete with power cot and power load system spotted in the wild! Sub 300 miles, although the crew reports the new ambulance smell is already been pushed out by their code yellow patient haha


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 7, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> New rig, complete with power cot and power load system spotted in the wild! Sub 300 miles, although the crew reports the new ambulance smell is already been pushed out by their code yellow patient haha


Are those dedicated Compton rigs?


----------



## mct601 (Jan 7, 2017)

I may try the haix. I prefer a lighter, sporty fit versus heavier/bulkier. But those features can be hard to find in a waterproof/slip proof setup. Its been a while since I have boot shopped, I started with 5.11 due to recommendations and bought a set of Bates mid-shift when my 5.11 waterproofing was shot and they got internally soaked during a hurricane shift.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 7, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Are those dedicated Compton rigs?


Nope, that one is out of the main Hawthorne station.

Currently no "dedicated" Compton units or station. My station in unincorporated Willowbrook/Rosewood area pretty much covers the west half of Compton and the Paramount station covers the east half. They're trying to keep a day car posted towards the middle of town that'd put whoever is at that post as first up for the city.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 7, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Nope, that one is out of the main Hawthorne station.
> 
> Currently no "dedicated" Compton units or station. My station in unincorporated Willowbrook/Rosewood area pretty much covers the west half of Compton and the Paramount station covers the east half. They're trying to keep a day car posted towards the middle of town that'd put whoever is at that post as first up for the city.


Right on. Are they going to outfit the entire fleet thaf way eventually? Also, shiny trucks for the win again. Keeping the directionless thread directionless.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 7, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> New rig, complete with power cot and power load system spotted in the wild! Sub 300 miles, although the crew reports the new ambulance smell is already been pushed out by their code yellow patient haha


My back is jealous. Last shift I think we lifted almost 2000lbs of people with like 6~ patients, only one was under 300 I think.....I miss being able to lift with one finger.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 7, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Right on. Are they going to outfit the entire fleet thaf way eventually? Also, *shiny* trucks for the win again. Keeping the directionless thread directionless.









Thats supposed to be the plan, last I've heard, up to 30 of those new rigs are supposed to show up this year, we'll see though...


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 7, 2017)

I decided to not fill that shift since I didn't get near enough sleep and they actually did more than the normal ETOH, clueless nursing staff, and BLS transfer. Thursday will be back to the normal balance in the universe of the above calls when I get back to work again.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 8, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> New rig, complete with power cot and power load system spotted in the wild! Sub 300 miles, although the crew reports the new ambulance smell is already been pushed out by their code yellow patient haha




My tiny rural company is getting one o' those. I can hardly wait!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 8, 2017)

Just bought a set of bagpipes. Watch out, neighbors!!!!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 8, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> Just bought a set of bagpipes. Watch out, neighbors!!!!


Did you get a set of McCallum's?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 8, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> Just bought a set of bagpipes. Watch out, neighbors!!!!


I can hear them from NYS vi!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 8, 2017)

We've got one truck with the power load. It's nice. The Stryker power stretchers are decent. 

If you remember picking up the old ferno stretchers, working on a truck with power stretchers is like living in the future with flying cars!


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 8, 2017)

Other than watching that crew demonstrate the new gurney for us, I haven't got a chance to really use a power cot yet. Most people here comment on how they really like the power idea, but are still somewhat apprehensive about the extra weight of tge gurney itself when it comes to navigating obstacles, hopping curbs and steps, getting into people's homes, etc. 

What I do know, after having worked with manual Stryker cots and the Ferno Pro-Flexx cot, i really like the Ferno over the Stryker in almost every way, and if i had the option to choose, I'd take the Ferno with no hesitation. 

Hopefully I'll get the chance to work a shift with the new power system before long and can actualky pass some judgement on it lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 8, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> Did you get a set of McCallum's?




I did, laddie! P3s. I really want AB4, deluxe of course.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 8, 2017)

We outfitted our entife ALS fleet with the Strykers a few years back, our CCT unit has the Ferno Power gurney.

They Strykers are heavier, even when compared with the Ferno power gurney. Our BLS fleet is still using regular "A" frame Fernos. As a guy who has already had one back surgery, I am more than happy that we made the switch, and will take the added weight of a power cot over the added risks of an inevitably recurring injury.

I'm not saying they're a total guarantee, but man there are days when they truly are a godsend. Those days are typically more often than not.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 8, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> but are still somewhat apprehensive about the extra weight of tge gurney itself when it comes to navigating obstacles, hopping curbs and steps, getting into people's homes, etc.



Keep the center of gravity low, eat wheaties, and drink brotein. Weak sauce...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 8, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Keep the center of gravity low, eat wheaties, and drink brotein. Weak sauce...


...spoken like a champ, Teddy Brosevelt.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 8, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> ...spoken like a champ, Teddy Brosevelt.



Teddy Swolsevelt


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 8, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Teddy Swolsevelt


Lol, you really _have_ embraced the SoCal fire culture, haven't you?


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 8, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, you really _have_ embraced the SoCal fire culture, haven't you?



Not until I call myself. George Washinguns, Donald Pump, and Teddy Swolsevelt.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 8, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> We've got one truck with the power load. It's nice. The Stryker power stretchers are decent.
> 
> If you remember picking up the old ferno stretchers, working on a truck with power stretchers is like living in the future with flying cars!


Wait till you experience the INX. Robot cot is awesome.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 8, 2017)

Tigger said:


> Wait till you experience the INX. Robot cot is awesome.


Two LAFD stations (both bordering our area, so we got to see them at the hospital often enough) were/are testing power cots to (potentially) replace their Ferno Pro-Flexx's. One has a Stryker power cot and power load (same system we're supposed to get) and the other the Ferno INX. The City guys all pretty much say they dislike both in comparison and would rather keep the Pro-Flexx....but it was the INX they all universally seemed to hate because it was so complex (paraphrasing their words...basically you can just push in/pull out...phrasing lol....the Pro-Flexx and be good to go, put it in chair mode and you can easily get it just about anywhere you need it....meanwhile watching try to figure out the right combo of controls to unload the INX at the hospital was...humerus lol, def took longer even once they seemed to get the hang of it)


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 8, 2017)

But anyways, back off topic...my grandpa got moved to a new nursing home this weekend. We drove over to visit him (he's actually doing fairly well, more alert today than last few times we've seen him, and he likes the food at this place better so that's a plus lol). My dad let me drive his new '16 Ram and we met my Aunt and Uncle in the parking lot before walking in.....I remarked that it doesn't feel right driving a big red truck to a SNF and walking in with a group of 5 people and NOT be wearing gloves and pushing a big yellow gurney lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 8, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> But anyways, back off topic...my grandpa got moved to a new nursing home this weekend. We drove over to visit him (he's actually doing fairly well, more alert today than last few times we've seen him, and he likes the food at this place better so that's a plus lol). My dad let me drive his new '16 Ram and we met my Aunt and Uncle in the parking lot before walking in.....I remarked that it doesn't feel right driving a big red truck to a SNF and walking in with a group of 5 people and NOT be wearing gloves and pushing a big yellow gurney lol


And going in through the visitor entrance and not the ambulance entrance....rofl


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 8, 2017)

1 Battalion Chief, 2 engines, 1 truck, 2 helicopters, and us (ground ambulance) all for a 70 YOM who got to close to the edge. 20 foot fall onto rocks. 

On a side note. I really hate it when my amazing carne asada burrito blows out toward the end.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 8, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3380
> 
> 
> 1 Battalion Chief, 2 engines, 1 truck, 2 helicopters, and us (ground ambulance) all for a 70 YOM who got to close to the edge. 20 foot fall onto rocks.
> ...


CHP for the hoist, Mercy Air for the transport? Was CHP non-ALS staffed for the day?

re: your "burrito blowout" crisis. The jokes are too easy, but I will say: ya gotta leave it in the aluminum so as to chase it to the base of the burrito, then? Bam! A pool of greezy carne asada goodness to enjoy. That, or your burrito roller was not on their "A game" today.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 8, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> CHP for the hoist, Mercy Air for the transport? Was CHP non-ALS staffed for the day?
> 
> re: your "burrito blowout" crisis. The jokes are too easy, but I will say: ya gotta leave it in the aluminum so as to chase it to the base of the burrito, then? Bam! A pool of greezy carne asada goodness to enjoy. That, or your burrito roller was not on their "A game" today.



Yeah CHP was BLS so they hoisted and Mercy transported. 

I threw a bowl under it so when all was said and done. Bam! Burrito bowl.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 8, 2017)

Not quite the blowout 8 thought you meant 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 8, 2017)

Maybe I should use the magical editing on my previous post had it not been from 30 minutes ago...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 8, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Not quite the blowout 8 thought you meant


See, CAL? Too easy. Thanks, TJ. It was the first thing that popped in my head as well...


CALEMT said:


> Yeah CHP was BLS so they hoisted and Mercy transported.
> 
> I threw a bowl under it so when all was said and done. Bam! Burrito bowl.


Do the HEMS guys shut down on every scene call in your guys area, or was this some remarkable circumstance (i.e., hoist rescue)?

Also, style points for the burrito bowl idea, nice speed.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 8, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> See, CAL? Too easy. Thanks, TJ. It was the first thing that popped in my head as well...
> 
> Do the HEMS guys shut down on every scene call in your guys area, or was this some remarkable circumstance (i.e., hoist rescue)?
> 
> Also, style points for the burrito bowl idea, nice speed.



CHP shut down but Mercy stayed spooled. CHP landed and Mercy was like 2 minutes behind them.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> See, CAL? Too easy. Thanks, TJ. It was the first thing that popped in my head as well...
> 
> Do the HEMS guys shut down on every scene call in your guys area, or was this some remarkable circumstance (i.e., hoist rescue)?
> 
> Also, style points for the burrito bowl idea, nice speed.


I have had a lot of fly outs from scene calls and they have all been hot loads. 

My last hoist rescue call the airship did not shut down.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 8, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> CHP shut down but Mercy stayed spooled. CHP landed and Mercy was like 2 minutes behind them.





DesertMedic66 said:


> I have had a lot of fly outs from scene calls and they have all been hot loads.
> 
> My last hoist rescue call the airship did not shut down.


As a whole, I don't think the corporation is a fan of shutting down, that being said I do known there are some programs Air Methods absorbed that still practice this pretty regularly.

I'm sure it's regional, and (base) cultural dependent as well. It's rare for us to, but if we have to for some reason, I know we've moved off the side of the highway in the past to do so.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 8, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> As a whole, I don't think the corporation is a fan of shutting down, that being said I do known there are some programs Air Methods absorbed that still practice this pretty regularly.
> 
> I'm sure it's regional, and (base) cultural dependent as well. It's rare for us to, but if we have to for some reason, I know we've moved off the side of the highway in the past to do so.



I hate hot loads. I'm always afraid I'm going to be taken out by a rotor blade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I hate hot loads. I'm always afraid I'm going to be taken out by a rotor blade.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm too short to really have to worry about it haha


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 8, 2017)

I so miss the desert....anyone know a good West Texas or desert EMS system?

Although I certainly can't complain about call acuity. RSI, a stroke and dopamine all yesterday.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 8, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I'm too short to really have to worry about it haha



As am I, coming in at 5'8, but it's something I still worry about! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 8, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I so miss the desert....anyone know a good West Texas or desert EMS system?
> 
> Although I certainly can't complain about call acuity. RSI, a stroke and dopamine all yesterday.


First flight is still hiring lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> As am I, coming in at 5'8, but it's something I still worry about!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm 5'6" depending on what stilettos I am wearing that day. I always wear my helmet for hot loads. That will protect me right??


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 8, 2017)

north las vegas detective died in line of duty .


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 8, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I'm 5'6" depending on what stilettos I am wearing that day. I always wear my helmet for hot loads. That will protect me right??



Lucky! I don't get a brain bucket to protect me at this gig.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 8, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3380
> 
> 
> 1 Battalion Chief, 2 engines, 1 truck, 2 helicopters, and us (ground ambulance) all for a 70 YOM who got to close to the edge. 20 foot fall onto rocks.
> ...



2 helicopters? Why?

Sometimes, we all blowout when we eat a burrito. Happens to the best of us.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 8, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> 2 helicopters? Why?
> 
> Sometimes, we all blowout when we eat a burrito. Happens to the best of us.


Sounds like a hoist rescue was required 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 8, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> 2 helicopters? Why?
> 
> Sometimes, we all blowout when we eat a burrito. Happens to the best of us.


And the jokes keep coming (I love this site)...

One for hoist, one for transport. Our service areas does the same. Ourselves and the other HEMS airship in our county don't do hoist rescues, but our county FD, and LE both do, predominantly at the BLS level.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey, I am just keeping true to the last part of my 2017 resolution.

Ah. Fire does all the technical stuff here as far as I know, so that's new to me. Interesting.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 8, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> but our county FD, and LE both do, predominantly at the BLS level.



Same here. Although today the FD helicopter was staffed ALS today which I found odd cause it's never staffed ALS. Becides FD's helicopter is to heavy to land on the helipads at the local hospitals. CHP on the other hand is regularly staffed ALS, has hoist capability, and can land on the hospital helipads. Mercy and reach are HEMS only, no hoist or high angle rescue capability.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 8, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Lucky! I don't get a brain bucket to protect me at this gig.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm surprised at Hall with all it's Cult following and glory doesn't provide helmets.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Hey, I am just keeping true to the last part of my 2017 resolution.
> 
> Ah. Fire does all the technical stuff here as far as I know, so that's new to me. Interesting.


Fire has a helicopter that is able to hoist but it very rarely comes over to our area (it's mainly used for wildland fires). Usually CHP is the closest, sheriff is next, sheriff from the next county, and then county fire is usually the order they follow. 

County fire is unable to land on our helicopter pads due to the weight of their airship. With CHP it is very mixed what they will do. Sometimes they will hoist and fly directly to the ED, other times they will drop off to the ambulance, and still others they will drop off to a HEMS unit.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 8, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Two LAFD stations (both bordering our area, so we got to see them at the hospital often enough) were/are testing power cots to (potentially) replace their Ferno Pro-Flexx's. One has a Stryker power cot and power load (same system we're supposed to get) and the other the Ferno INX. The City guys all pretty much say they dislike both in comparison and would rather keep the Pro-Flexx....but it was the INX they all universally seemed to hate because it was so complex (paraphrasing their words...basically you can just push in/pull out...phrasing lol....the Pro-Flexx and be good to go, put it in chair mode and you can easily get it just about anywhere you need it....meanwhile watching try to figure out the right combo of controls to unload the INX at the hospital was...humerus lol, def took longer even once they seemed to get the hang of it)


It took about a week to get used to. Now I can't use regular cots. There is no lifting. It really does go down a few stairs and curbs. It's heavy as a sin (or something), however.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 8, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I'm surprised at Hall with all it's Cult following and glory doesn't provide helmets.


I get a helmet. Lol, if it helps it's probably only good against bird strikes. Helmets are overrated.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 8, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I get a helmet. Lol, if it helps it's probably only good against bird strikes. Helmets are overrated.



I liked my blue brain bucket that was adorned with my last name on the back; and large magnets, one on each side, that said EMT. Hahahahaha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 8, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I liked my blue brain bucket that was adorned with my last name on the back; and large magnets, one on each side, that said EMT. Hahahahaha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just missing the leather shield on the front.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 8, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Just missing the leather shield on the front.



Nah, no need to get that fancy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 8, 2017)

Cuz it protects you from the flies, moths, and other "potential hazards" one is faced with in the "cold zone"?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 8, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Cuz it protects you from the flies, moths, and other "potential hazards" one is faced with in the "cold zone"?



We weren't limited to the cold zone in my other company. We'd be right in the mix of things (situationally dependent of course).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 8, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> We weren't limited to the cold zone in my other company. We'd be right in the mix of things (situationally dependent of course).


We should _*always *_ be limited to the cold zone, bru.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 8, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> We should _*always *_ be limited to the cold zone, bru.



The older I get the more inclined I am to agree with you, good Sir! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 8, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> We should _*always *_ be limited to the cold zone, bru.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 8, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 8, 2017)

StCEMT said:


>


no lana


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 8, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> no lana


Someone who gets me. Night is made.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 9, 2017)

https://scontent.fphx1-1.fna.fbcdn....=53febea068ac39ce93ddc6d5039fc088&oe=59188095


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 9, 2017)

This was one of those mornings when you wake up two hours before you have to and lay there awake until 10 minutes before the alarm goes off when you're finally in a nice deep sleep.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 9, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Helmets are overrated.







My boy Jerry.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 9, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> My boy Jerry.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 9, 2017)

Not ever day you pull into a Starbucks and in the parking lot see a Sheriffs Deputy load a guy in handcuffs into the backseat of his cruiser lol


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Not ever day you pull into a Starbucks and in the parking lot see a Sheriffs Deputy load a guy in handcuffs into the backseat of his cruiser lol


FWIW, I have seen that happen at a Tim Horton's. Not a SBUX, though.

Maybe it's the clientele - it's more like Dunkin's!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 9, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Not ever day you pull into a Starbucks and in the parking lot see a Sheriffs Deputy load a guy in handcuffs into the backseat of his cruiser lol





EpiEMS said:


> FWIW, I have seen that happen at a Tim Horton's. Not a SBUX, though.
> 
> Maybe it's the clientele - it's more like Dunkin's!


I abstain from comments pertaining to this topic.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 9, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> FWIW, I have seen that happen at a Tim Horton's.



You know them Canucks... they're crazy about their Tim Horton's.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 9, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> You know them Canucks... they're crazy about their Tim Horton's.



Western NY'ers are like Canadians, except for a proclivity towards football-related violence and firearms ownership (in addition to the hockey).


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 9, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Western NY'ers are like Canadians, except for a proclivity towards football-related violence and firearms ownership (in addition to the hockey).


that is true. very very true...


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 9, 2017)

Alabama or Clemson? Place your bets.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 9, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Alabama or Clemson? Place your bets.


clemson wins 37-28. I realllllllly want clemson to win


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 9, 2017)

Bama!..just cuz I like saying Bama!


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 9, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> clemson wins 37-28. I realllllllly want clemson to win



I dunno man. I don't think Clemson will win. Personally I don't care. My Sooners won the Sugarbowl so yeah.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 9, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I dunno man. I don't think Clemson will win. Personally I don't care. My Sooners won the Sugarbowl so yeah.


idc much either, just nick saban this nick saban that, alabama this and that, just like to see somebody switch it up. same as the NFL, cowboys patriots and packers idc who's playing im rooting for the opposite of those 3 teams.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 9, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> idc much either, just nick saban this nick saban that, alabama this and that, just like to see somebody switch it up. same as the NFL, cowboys patriots and packers idc who's playing im rooting for the opposite of those 3 teams.



I'm just glad A) the Sooners won and B) we won against the SEC. Big 12 all the way.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 9, 2017)

Warning: NSFW (lots of F-bombs) but hilarious:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155023303333606


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 9, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Warning: NSFW (lots of F-bombs) but hilarious:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This made my night so much better.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 9, 2017)

Not a bad bowl game.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 10, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Warning: NSFW (lots of F-bombs) but hilarious:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My teacher showed us this in class.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 10, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Not a bad bowl game.



One helluva fourth quarter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 10, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> One helluva fourth quarter!


...and game winning drive.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 10, 2017)

Pull into station ~30 min prior to official shift start time, can hear the phone ringing. Walk in the door a min later with all my stuff and they're like "Hey, you available to take this Compton run?" Well good morning to you too lol (had off going crew take my Styrofoam container of leftovers to the fridge and dumped the rest of my stuff in the cab and off we go lol)


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 10, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Pull into station ~30 min prior to official shift start time, can hear the phone ringing. Walk in the door a min later with all my stuff and they're like "Hey, *you available to take this Compton run*?" Well good morning to you too lol (had off going crew take my Styrofoam container of leftovers to the fridge and dumped the rest of my stuff in the cab and off we go lol)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 10, 2017)

I totally boned myself with this shift trade. Got off a 24 this morning, had for hours of required quarterly training then go back on at 0800 tomorrow for a 48...working 76 out of 96 hours blehhhh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 10, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> I totally boned myself with this shift trade. Got off a 24 this morning, had for hours of required quarterly training then go back on at 0800 tomorrow for a 48...working 76 out of 96 hours blehhhh


It's work weeks like this when I close my eyes and think of the paycheck.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 10, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> I totally boned myself with this shift trade. Got off a 24 this morning, had for hours of required quarterly training then go back on at 0800 tomorrow for a 48...working 76 out of 96 hours blehhhh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i would say that captain is always there for you... but that wouldn't be very safe


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 10, 2017)

Hmm....so a new policy memo came out yesterday stating that we are now required to "document the Attending Physicians name at the ER" with directions to ask the receiving RN for their name......yeah every single one of our local hospitals we've been to today have balked and flat out refused...usually for some sort of "privacy" or "liability" issues. This is gonna be interesting...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 10, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm....so a new policy memo came out yesterday stating that we are now required to "document the Attending Physicians name at the ER" with directions to ask the receiving RN for their name......yeah every single one of our local hospitals we've been to today have balked and flat out refused...usually for some sort of "privacy" or "liability" issues. This is gonna be interesting...


Find the big white board on the wall in the ED, and pick an attending? I usually pick my least favorite on the board (half kidding).


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 10, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Find the big white board on the wall in the ED, and pick an attending? I usually pick my least favorite on the board (half kidding).



Veteran move 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 10, 2017)

And I'm done.  So happy to leave that company.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 10, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> And I'm done.  So happy to leave that company.



Good luck in Colorado!


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 10, 2017)

Ditto what @DEmedic says, @FireWA1.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 10, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> I totally boned myself with this shift trade. Got off a 24 this morning, had for hours of required quarterly training then go back on at 0800 tomorrow for a 48...working 76 out of 96 hours blehhhh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The bummer is it's a straight trade so the only OT is the 4 hours of CME. The 5 days off before this little run was nice though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 11, 2017)

Sweet baby Jesus....I forgot just how painful foam rolling can be....Damn leg days....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 11, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Sweet baby Jesus....I forgot just how painful foam rolling can be....Damn leg days....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 11, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> usually for some sort of "privacy" or "liability" issues.



How is that a liability or privacy concern? Color me confused...anyway. California, you just keep on California'ing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 11, 2017)

We have something similar. If I give a controlled drug, I have to have a doc's signature on the med form that goes to the pharm. (doesn't matter if they gave me orders or it was standing orders) I usually just walk up to where the doc is sitting, stuff my iPad under his/her nose and say, "sign this." Most of them have no idea what they're signing, why their signing it, who I am or which patient I brought in. 

More ridiculous policy that means nothing.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 11, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> We have something similar. If I give a controlled drug, I have to have a doc's signature on the med form that goes to the pharm. (doesn't matter if they gave me orders or it was standing orders) I usually just walk up to where the doc is sitting, stuff my iPad under his/her nose and say, "sign this." Most of them have no idea what they're signing, why their signing it, who I am or which patient I brought in.
> 
> More ridiculous policy that means nothing.




That profile pic is good. Salty.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 11, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> That profile pic is good. Salty.



 I'm not salty. I'm well seasoned.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 11, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> I'm not salty. I'm well seasoned.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 11, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> I'm not salty. I'm well seasoned.





CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3393


I prefer the term refried.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 11, 2017)

Well its 1330, I've been off shift since 0700 and I'm still sitting in station....why? Because my dumbass left my truck key in the ambulance before the oncoming crew took an early 0630 call and haven't been back at station since -_-


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 11, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Well its 1330, I've been off shift since 0700 and I'm still sitting in station....why? Because my dumbass left my truck key in the ambulance before the oncoming crew took an early 0630 call and haven't been back at station since -_-



Which is why my truck keys are attached via carabiner to my backpack.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 11, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Which is why my truck keys are attached via carabiner to my backpack.


And I have a spare that lives in my backpack, just in case

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 11, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> And I have a spare that lives in my backpack, just in case
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



My spare is in a undisclosed location on my truck.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 11, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Which is why my truck keys are attached via carabiner to my backpack.


9 times out of 10 when I walk into station in the morning I put my keys in my locker. The remaining times I've never had a problem being up and grabbing my stuff at shift change.....but yesterday when I showed up at 0630 and they were dispatching our unit to a call, and I simply walked out to the rig without stopping at my locker (since I show up in full uniform and with my gear needed to do just that) and I put my key in the door cubby so as not to risk it falling pit somewhere on the streets on Compton. Cut to last night where we had all of 1 hour of sleep (was on a run from 0100 to 0530) so I was complete zombie mode when the new crew took off for their own 0630 run its morning and they haven't been back to station since ><



TransportJockey said:


> And I have a spare that lives in my backpack, just in case
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


 I was just starting to think I have a couple spare keys at home! Not programmed (that's expensive lol) but can still manually unlock and drive my truck (I had to do that last year for a bit lol) so u was thinking maybe I'll stick the spare in my bag too... of course as soon as I do this I'll never forget my key in the rig again lol


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 11, 2017)

Update: so about two hours ago now the other unit in our station came back into quarters, and I used their Nextel push-to-talk phone to contact the crew...they found my key, and said they were getting ready to clear the hospital that's only about 5 min away! Yay! Nope...the other unit took off for a call, and after 2 hrs of not seeing my guys, I finally gave up and called dispatch to ask about them ha. Turns out they had run another call as they were at that hospital again "for about 30 min" so they had cleared and run another call in the meantime...understandable, but since I had to explain my situation to dispatch it became clear they never asked dispatch for a short detail to drop off my key real quick.

A couple other crews have had walked into station on post move ups for coverage and all invariably spent less than 5 min here before getting a call...so yeah of course the one day I'm paralyzed waiting on the unit out of this station to show up for all of 30 seconds is the one day where they haven't been here for that long in the last 9 hours now -_- FML (of course I'm working another 24hr here tomorrow so I'd kinda like to be able to go home at some point today to reset...)


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 11, 2017)

Haircut sale at Great Clips. $7.99. Why not.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 11, 2017)

oh murphy.... you and your law always getting people...


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 11, 2017)

Well I'd come pick you up Jim but it's a wee bit of a drive from Eastern Riverside county.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 11, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Update: so about two hours ago now the other unit in our station came back into quarters, and I used their Nextel push-to-talk phone to contact the crew...they found my key, and said they were getting ready to clear the hospital that's only about 5 min away! Yay! Nope...the other unit took off for a call, and after 2 hrs of not seeing my guys, I finally gave up and called dispatch to ask about them ha. Turns out they had run another call as they were at that hospital again "for about 30 min" so they had cleared and run another call in the meantime...understandable, but since I had to explain my situation to dispatch it became clear they never asked dispatch for a short detail to drop off my key real quick.
> 
> A couple other crews have had walked into station on post move ups for coverage and all invariably spent less than 5 min here before getting a call...so yeah of course the one day I'm paralyzed waiting on the unit out of this station to show up for all of 30 seconds is the one day where they haven't been here for that long in the last 9 hours now -_- FML (of course I'm working another 24hr here tomorrow so I'd kinda like to be able to go home at some point today to reset...)



Your Supes won't meet them and grab your key for you? 

I'd be livid. Yea it's technically your mistake but the right thing to do by them is to get you taken care of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 11, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Your Supes won't meet them and grab your key for you?
> 
> I'd be livid. Yea it's technically your mistake but the right thing to do by them is to get you taken care of.
> 
> ...


I don't think it quite occurred dispatch to call the Supe, and I was 30 seconds away from calling to ask that when they walked in and handed me my key! And promptly walked back out because they had another call already, yeesh


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 11, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3393


I've been there!  It is salty...


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 11, 2017)

My employer is holding a critical care class that almost perfectly aligns with my schedule. Wish I wasn't so new, I would sign up right now if I could.


----------



## Flying (Jan 11, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> My employer is holding a critical care class that almost perfectly aligns with my schedule. Wish I wasn't so new, I would sign up right now if I could.


Just ask if the new guy can sit in. Maybe they'll entertain that, at the very least you will get brownie points.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 11, 2017)

And maybe some CE hours

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 11, 2017)

If my full time hours aren't on Monday (the class day), I might try. I'd love to go back over a lot of stuff in greater detail.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 11, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I don't think it quite occurred dispatch to call the Supe, and I was 30 seconds away from calling to ask that when they walked in and handed me my key! And promptly walked back out because they had another call already, yeesh



Look at it like, karma intervened and kept you from getting T-boned or rear ended on the way home.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 11, 2017)

I get to read (and largely memorize) about 2400 pages in the next three and a half weeks.... ****.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 11, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> I get to read (and largely memorize) about 2400 pages in the next three and a half weeks.... ****.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 12, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> I get to read (and largely memorize) about 2400 pages in the next three and a half weeks.... ****.


What would make you want to do that?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 12, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Well its 1330, I've been off shift since 0700 and I'm still sitting in station....why? Because my dumbass left my truck key in the ambulance before the oncoming crew took an early 0630 call and haven't been back at station since -_-



Why don't you have a spare?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 12, 2017)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Why don't you have a spare?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do.....at home.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 12, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I do.....at home.



Well, I guess that will change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 12, 2017)

I think @gotshirtz001 should change his screen name from @gotshirtz001 to @gotbeerz001...heck, and yes!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 12, 2017)

Can I do that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 12, 2017)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Can I do that?


I do believe so.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 12, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I do believe so.



I think there are rules 
@Chimpie will put me on a bad boy list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 12, 2017)

Well, I changed it in Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 12, 2017)

@ViolynEMT, I found what I think is a song with your chosen instrument that fits my general distaste for soft songs. Jelonek "Violmachine". Kinda Apocalypticaesque, but minus the chellos I think. Maybe....I dunno.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 12, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I think @gotshirtz001 should change his screen name from @gotshirtz001 to @gotbeerz001...heck, and yes!





gotshirtz001 said:


> Can I do that?





gotshirtz001 said:


> I think there are rules
> @Chimpie will put me on a bad boy list


As a non-premium member you're allowed to change your username once. We've even added a modification that allows you to do it via your user control panel:
https://emtlife.com/account/change-username


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 12, 2017)

What a night. 

I worked the night shift with my new permanent partner and we broke it in right. Started with a STEMI, the Chinese food for dinner (I can't have beef lo mein 2 nights in a row!), a nasty domestic with an orbital blow out fracture, luckily without a ruptured globe, a couple of ALS IFTs and finished off with an MVA with multisystem trauma that couldn't fly out due to weather. 

Okay. Now it's time for bed.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 12, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> What would make you want to do that?


The promotion test to Lieutenant


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 12, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I think @gotshirtz001 should change his screen name from @gotshirtz001 to @gotbeerz001...heck, and yes!



Done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 12, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> The promotion test to Lieutenant


Good luck.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 12, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> As a non-premium member you're allowed to change your username once. We've even added a modification that allows you to do it via your user control panel:
> https://emtlife.com/account/change-username



Neat! Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 12, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> The promotion test to Lieutenant


Thats awesome, I didn't realize there was THAT much to learn for it.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 12, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> The promotion test to Lieutenant









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 12, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> Well, I guess that will change.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well...how many people keep their spare key at work instead of at home? And carrying it around kinda defeats the purpose of having a spare in one spot that can't get lost from that spot lol

Besides any other day it wouldn't have been a problem because they would have been back in quarters sometime less than 9 hours lol

But.......there may or may not be a spare key in my locker now


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 12, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> well...how many people keep their spare key at work instead of at home? And carrying it around kinda defeats the purpose of having a spare in one spot that can't get lost from that spot lol
> 
> Besides any other day it wouldn't have been a problem because they would have been back in quarters sometime less than 9 hours lol
> 
> But.......there may or may not be a spare key in my locker now



I have one hidden on my car, but I know I have a terrible problem locking the keys inside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 12, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> well...how many people keep their spare key at work instead of at home? And carrying it around kinda defeats the purpose of having a spare in one spot that can't get lost from that spot lol
> 
> Besides any other day it wouldn't have been a problem because they would have been back in quarters sometime less than 9 hours lol
> 
> But.......there may or may not be a spare key in my locker now



Go to Lowes or Home Depot. Buy a hideaway box for your key (like $5). It has a super strong magnent on it. Find a inconspicuous place on your truck and wham, spare key hidden on your truck.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 12, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> The promotion test to Lieutenant



*EMS lieutenant?


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 12, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> *EMS lieutenant?



Judgeing by his recent post history I'm going to guess Fire Lieutenant.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 12, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> well...how many people keep their spare key at work instead of at home? And carrying it around kinda defeats the purpose of having a spare in one spot that can't get lost from that spot lol
> 
> Besides any other day it wouldn't have been a problem because they would have been back in quarters sometime less than 9 hours lol
> 
> But.......there may or may not be a spare key in my locker now


i have one in my safe at work.... but most aren't lucky enough to have that.  never needed it, but murphy's law indicates i will at some point!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 12, 2017)

@STXmedic is  a hose dragging paragod.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 12, 2017)

I thought @STXmedic worked for an FD but was on the transport side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 12, 2017)

@CALEMT, I thought he was on the EMS side of a FD, as our friend @gotbeerz001 says.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 12, 2017)

I went to my favorite doughnut place.  They gave me my doughnut for free because I told them I was moving.  Im going to miss them.  But my diet wont.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 12, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> never needed it, but murphy's law indicates i will at some point!



That Murphy dude was an optimist.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks

@StCEMT There's not. Their idea of what makes a good Lieutenant is who can memorize the most information in the shortest amount of time. A lot of the books even have conflicting statements, so you have to know which book says gusset plates penetrate 1/4" and which book says they penetrate 3/8" (as an example).

@EpiEMS The initial promotion is to Fire. EMS Lieutenant is a résumé position to apply for. I've been told it's mine if I want it, but as of right now I don't think I'm going to put in for it.

@Handsome Robb Somebody has to buck the stereotype! And don't forget arrogant ********* prick 

And since I'm tagging everyone in one post... love the new SN @gotbeerz001 gotwhiskeyz001 was already taken???


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 12, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> The initial promotion is to Fire.


Ahh, I see!



STXmedic said:


> Their idea of what makes a good Lieutenant is who can memorize the most information in the shortest amount of time. A lot of the books even have conflicting statements, so you have to know which book says gusset plates penetrate 1/4" and which book says they penetrate 3/8" (as an example).



Woo-hoo, civil service exams...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 12, 2017)

Counting down days... cannot wait until August sometime.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 12, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Counting down days... cannot wait until August sometime.


Joining Robby?!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 12, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Ahh, I see!
> 
> 
> 
> Woo-hoo, civil service exams...


Oh I love them things.........



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 12, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> Joining Robby?!


Heh at least gonna make the attempt.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 12, 2017)

@STXmedic that actually sounds typical sadly.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 12, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Oh I love them things.........


Don't get me wrong, I love memorizing stuff, but I can't see how it relates to actual job performance (beyond absolute bare-minimum entry-level competency) for most fields, so it seems silly for promotional purposes to a managerial role.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 12, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> @ViolynEMT, I found what I think is a song with your chosen instrument that fits my general distaste for soft songs. Jelonek "Violmachine". Kinda Apocalypticaesque, but minus the chellos I think. Maybe....I dunno.




Great song! I'm gonna have to learn it. The video is hard to watch, though. I can't bear to see a violin carved up like that. lol


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 12, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love memorizing stuff, but I can't see how it relates to actual job performance (beyond absolute bare-minimum entry-level competency) for most fields, so it seems silly for promotional purposes to a managerial role.



I have yet to study for senior parole officer test so I can't tell you anything other then the normal parole officer test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 12, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I have yet to study for senior parole officer test so I can't tell you anything other then the normal parole officer test.



I'll have to take a look at some of the options up there, I know it's on my to-do list.

Did anybody catch any of Mattis's speech? The man is so good. So. Good.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 12, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> I'll have to take a look at some of the options up there, I know it's on my to-do list.
> 
> Did anybody catch any of Mattis's speech? The man is so good. So. Good.


let me know if you need a list, or an early activation ID number.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 12, 2017)

I need to find myself some sort of policy-making job.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 12, 2017)

This weekend I leave for a month and a half down south, approx. 19 days of which will be spent bicycling through a few states.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 12, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I need to find myself some sort of policy-making job.



Sadly, most of those are tenure based.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 12, 2017)

I really want to get into politics. Maybe whip Ted Cruz in the midterms.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 12, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I need to find myself some sort of policy-making job.


legislature is fun


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 12, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> Great song! I'm gonna have to learn it. The video is hard to watch, though. I can't bear to see a violin carved up like that. lol


I haven't actually watched it. Spotify is where I found it. I just love how it sounds.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 12, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I really want to get into politics. Maybe whip Ted Cruz in the midterms.


#FeelTheRocket


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 12, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> #FeelTheRocket


ROCKET 20(whatever!)


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 12, 2017)

Man I wanted my last day with my partner to be cool. Instead it's *****y person and a weak nose bleed. At least the transfer lady was super nice.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 12, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I really want to...whip Ted Cruz...



See, I feel like Ted might be into that...
(Careful modification of a sentence )

Maybe I should be in media...


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 13, 2017)

If I get OT Saturday, this weekend is gonna be a **** show. Everything is supposed to freeze tomorrow. Bring on the car accidents.


----------



## Nick15 (Jan 13, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> If I get OT Saturday, this weekend is gonna be a **** show. Everything is supposed to freeze tomorrow. Bring on the car accidents.



I always think that when we get rain here in so cal...but somehow drivers surprise me when I'm working in the rain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 13, 2017)

So....just had my first patient go into "cardiac arrest right in front of us" tonight


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 13, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> So....just had my first patient go into "cardiac arrest right in front of us" tonight


 How'd it go?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 13, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> How'd it go?



Cmon man. He killed it.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 13, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> View attachment 3399
> 
> 
> He killed it.


Heh...Hehe...Um...Phrasing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 13, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Heh...Hehe...Um...Phrasing.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 13, 2017)

There is water falling from the sky here in the desert. People act like the freaking apocalypse is starting.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 13, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> There is water falling from the sky here in the desert. People act like the freaking apocalypse is starting.




Right? Same here. It's always the top news story.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 13, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> Right? Same here. It's always the top news story.


that trooper isn't the top news story in AZ right now ???


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 13, 2017)

@NysEms2117 wow, if this is the story, I'm shocked that it's not blowing up on national news!



> "The trooper says, 'Please help me,' and asks the uninvolved third party for help," Milstead said. "That person retreats back to his vehicle, removes his own weapon from the vehicle, confronts the suspect, giving him orders to stop assaulting the officer. The suspect refuses. The uninvolved third party fires, striking and killing the suspect."
> 
> The hero driver was identified only as a man who was traveling to California with his wife


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 13, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> @NysEms2117 wow, if this is the story, I'm shocked that it's not blowing up on national news!


thats it ! and i know if this was to happen to me, i'd have absolutely no help, because short of delta force CCW in NYS is far and few between. Guy had his wife in his car.. I can't help, but to imagine him completing his trip to cali, getting pulled over and cali highway patrol taking his gun from him lol.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 13, 2017)

@NysEms2117 I was just about to say, I could totally imagine his gun getting taken away in CA even after this...
I feel like a citizen coming to the aid of a LEO in distress in NYS is possible, and maybe even like this - but it wouldn't be a CCW holder, even upstate/WNY.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 13, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> @NysEms2117 I was just about to say, I could totally imagine his gun getting taken away in CA even after this...
> I feel like a citizen coming to the aid of a LEO in distress in NYS is possible, and maybe even like this - but it wouldn't be a CCW holder, even upstate/WNY.



Well out in western ny and northern (up by Canada eh) that's all you can hope for because any "official help" is probably 40 miles away. Somebody that works in my office now worked in Plattsburgh before. He said it's the scariest thing ever going out and knowing if something happens the absolute earliest anybody can get to you Is 1 hour...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 13, 2017)

In all reality DPS took his gun away as evidence in a fatal shooting.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 13, 2017)

The NREMT is annoying me.  I have to do a paper application and the address that the application tells you to mail it to is wrong.  My tracking number says the package is getting forwarded.  So not on hold with the nremt for about 40 min now to make sure everything is going to be hunky dory.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 13, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> In all reality DPS took his gun away as evidence in a fatal shooting.


guy can't even make a joke around here anymore


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 13, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> guy can't even make a joke around here anymore



Kinda ironic that he's traveling to Commiefornia. I doubt that his gun will be taken away forever, I should've used temporarily seized. I know that you know what the proceedings are and that you are joking, but some people take things literally.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 13, 2017)

@CALEMT, also yes - most likely true too.

@NysEms2117 I'd be pretty hard pressed to want to work without backup nearby. I can barely sneeze without having two PD units show up as backup!


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 13, 2017)

Welcome to rural America. I've been places in CA where I've seen game wardens (LEO's) where backup is hours away. Forget that man. Ironically all the bow hunting I've done in CA I've never encountered a game warden while hunting. Hard to think in CA where the next LEO is hours away but it happens. The population is dense here in So Cal and along the coast. More inland however is fairly rural.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 13, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Well out in western ny and northern (up by Canada eh) that's all you can hope for because any "official help" is probably 40 miles away. Somebody that works in my office now worked in Plattsburgh before. He said it's the scariest thing ever going out and knowing if something happens the absolute earliest anybody can get to you Is 1 hour...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out where I worked in West Texas, we had 4 deputies on at most for almost 8k sq miles. If we got in trouble it could be a while till help arrived. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 13, 2017)

@EpiEMS then we get yelled at for being absurdly cautious.. and to people that say that all i do is the following:






@TransportJockey thats absolutely absurd.... thats like the very very few(shockingly) folks that work at the adirondack state park, which includes the surrounding towns that are near it, and whatever reserves(living spaces) in the park itself. i think the state park is something like 9500 sq miles...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 13, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> The NREMT is annoying me.  I have to do a paper application and the address that the application tells you to mail it to is wrong.  My tracking number says the package is getting forwarded.  So not on hold with the nremt for about 40 min now to make sure everything is going to be hunky dory.




I was just on hold for about as long.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 13, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> that trooper isn't the top news story in AZ right now ???




The DPS trooper story is number one right now. I'm speaking in general terms. Rain is big news here in the desert.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 13, 2017)

I have to renew my NREMT for the first time by the end of March. Az has adopted the new NCCP criteria. I planned on taking a refresher course and using what CE I have. The school I went to offers a refresher course, but it's not NCCP compliant. What's the point of the class????????


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 13, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> I have to renew my NREMT for the first time by the end of March. Az has adopted the new NCCP criteria. I planned on taking a refresher course and using what CE I have. The school I went to offers a refresher course, but it's not NCCP compliant. What's the point of the class????????


*Nationally Certified EMS personnel recertifying prior to 2019*, can utilize the 2016 NCCP Content, the 2012 NCCP Content, or traditional refresher education.
https://www.nremt.org/rwd/public/document/nccp


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 13, 2017)

NCCP, great concept, poor execution.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 13, 2017)

Never thought I'd say this but I need to find myself a nice radio strap...I can't stand our duty belts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 13, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Never thought I'd say this but I need to find myself a nice radio strap...I can't stand our duty belts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



http://www.baysickleather.com/collections/frontpage/products/adjustable-radio-strap

If you want a nice one.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 13, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> *Nationally Certified EMS personnel recertifying prior to 2019*, can utilize the 2016 NCCP Content, the 2012 NCCP Content, or traditional refresher education.
> https://www.nremt.org/rwd/public/document/nccp




Not in Az. They now require the NCCP standard. Traditional refresher no longer works here. I asked about that and that was what I was told.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 13, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Never thought I'd say this but I need to find myself a nice radio strap...I can't stand our duty belts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Boston Leather. http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.aspx/productId/12672/


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 13, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Never thought I'd say this but I need to find myself a nice radio strap...I can't stand our duty belts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heh I've been using one for a few years and have converted like 7 people at my agency to one. I'm gonna get a custom one from Pcl leather works soon I think. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2017)

Anyone know anything about Alaska?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 13, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Anyone know anything about Alaska?


its cold.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 13, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Anyone know anything about Alaska?



The state pays you to live there.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 13, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> The state pays you to live there.


We were so helpful . Hi-Five!


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 13, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Anyone know anything about Alaska?


It's the 50th state. It's nickname is Stewart's Folly. It's mostly extremely rural.


----------



## Flying (Jan 13, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Anyone know anything about Alaska?


Apparently, it hosts some good crab fishing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 13, 2017)

I hear there's gold there


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 13, 2017)

Polar bears.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 13, 2017)

It was colder in Seattle than parts of Alaska the other day.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 13, 2017)

Guys guys let's be real. He's going just for the Halibut... sea what I did there? I'm shore you did.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 13, 2017)

This whole ice storm thing was played up so much. Wasn't bad at all. Worst part was scraping my windows from 14 hours of accumulated ice. Roads fine. Ran 0 mvc's and falls....Way to go news.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 13, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> This whole ice storm thing was played up so much. Wasn't bad at all. Worst part was scraping my windows from 14 hours of accumulated ice. Roads fine. Ran 0 mvc's and falls....Way to go news.


GTK California weather reporters aren't the only ones severely overplaying "Stormwatch (enter year here)".


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 13, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> GTK California weather reporters aren't the only ones severely overplaying "Stormwatch (enter year here)".


No, they aren't. I was expecting this to be a trauma day. Noooope. MVC/fall-0 chest pain-3... Hospitals were nice and empty though.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 14, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> The state pays you to live there.


From what the TV shows about Alaska they also give you alcohol and meth to get through the cold months


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 14, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> From what the TV shows about Alaska they also give you alcohol and meth to get through the cold months


Soooo, year round?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 14, 2017)

I could go for some whiskey and meth. 

On a serious note, I'm looking for something meaningful supervisor/managerial/lead medic-ish in the Midwest/Southwest, with an eye towards moving in 2018 or 19 (ish). Potentially sooner if a good job comes along, but I want my wife to be able to finish school too.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 14, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I could go for some whiskey and meth.
> 
> On a serious note, I'm looking for something meaningful supervisor/managerial/lead medic-ish in the Midwest/Southwest, with an eye towards moving in 2018 or 19 (ish). Potentially sooner if a good job comes along, but I want my wife to be able to finish school too.


Shameless plug for St. Louis County departments. I don't know much about their inner workings, but they pay well and if the wife is in the medical field, there are like a billion hospitals she could work at within a reasonable driving distance.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 14, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> This whole ice storm thing was played up so much. Wasn't bad at all. Worst part was scraping my windows from 14 hours of accumulated ice. Roads fine. Ran 0 mvc's and falls....*Way to go news.*


To me it sounds like the news did their job. Scared everyone enough to stay home.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 14, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I could go for some whiskey and meth.
> 
> On a serious note, I'm looking for something meaningful supervisor/managerial/lead medic-ish in the Midwest/Southwest, with an eye towards moving in 2018 or 19 (ish). Potentially sooner if a good job comes along, but I want my wife to be able to finish school too.



One thing I'll say, my friend, is you'll have a tough time getting a leadership roll without spending some time in one place, climbing the ladder and gaining that entry level leadership experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 14, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3402



I think Prius dealers have the same video.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 14, 2017)

My partner made some amazing smoked pulled pork, potato salad and some other goodies. Every medic unit in the county has stopped by the station today. We're eatin' good.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 14, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> So....just had my first patient go into "cardiac arrest right in front of us" tonight





EpiEMS said:


> How'd it go?


It was kind of an excrement show. Came in as a SOB, but the pt was in the back room of the house, and the hallway that connected the living room was one of those that had like 3 90* turns and narrow enough two guys could not stand side by side, so I went out to grab the stair chair. Found the patient with fire trying to get their LP 12 leads to stick to her skin but she was diaphoretic enough that they weren't really sticking and the NIBP wasn't reading so they made the call to get her out and into the ambulance to continue assessment there, especially since family was already kind of freaking out, wouldn't stop getting between us and the patient, demanding to know her vitals and why we weren't already rushing off to the hospital, etc. Medics grabbed their gear and stepped back and we moved in to "extricate" to the gurney.....and just as we went to stand her up from the chair she's in to get her in our stair chair, all of a sudden goes limp, we could see her pupils dialate...yeah..got to pop the ribs though...our poor stair chair though, because after grabbing a board to move the pt out, it got left behind at the house :/


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 14, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> To me it sounds like the news did their job. Scared everyone enough to stay home.


And calling the day before.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 14, 2017)

Pretty impressive first half for The Texans.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Pretty impressive first half for The Texans.









sad but true. Would love nothing more then for brady to go down in smoke


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

CPAP once again saves the day.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 15, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> CPAP once again saves the day.


I love CPAP. Doesn't stop me from having my drugs and gear oht for an rsi though, just in case lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 15, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> CPAP once again saves the day.


I hear y'all talk about it so often and I have only once seen BiPAP (fancy toys that did both) used on the road in the last....16 months and that was a CHFer like that recent scenario. I guess to be fair that's part time hours, but still. Been on scene for more people flown than I have CPAPed.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 15, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I hear y'all talk about it so often and I have only once seen BiPAP (fancy toys that did both) used on the road in the last....16 months and that was a CHFer like that recent scenario. I guess to be fair that's part time hours, but still. Been on scene for more people flown than I have CPAPed.


Really? We end up using CPAP a lot. Like a lot a lot. I average one or two every two weeks. But then again I average 3 RSIs a month too 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

Yeah, we use it a lot here too, and there's NO RSI, so it saves my bacon frequently. Without it, I'd be doing nasal intubations.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 15, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I average 3 RSIs a month too


3 a month? I can't remember the last did time we did an RSI. Agreed with all on CPAP, though NTI was an art unto itself, albeit a barbaric one.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 15, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> 3 a month? I can't remember the last did time we did an RSI. Agreed with all on CPAP, though NTI was an art unto itself, albeit a barbaric one.


Maybe 2 a month now that I'm looking back on it. But I still end up with CTD patients and end up taking an airway. I ended the year with second most intubations at 24. And all but two or three were rsi 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 15, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Maybe 2 a month now that I'm looking back on it. But I still end up with CTD patients and end up taking an airway. I ended the year with second most intubations at 24. And all but two or three were rsi
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



If you come join me we're definitely not allowed on an ambulance together...that sounds like the perfect storm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 15, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> If you come join me we're definitely not allowed on an ambulance together...that sounds like the perfect storm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's funny you say that. I have people who tell me they never wanna work with me again cause my black cloud is solid. Lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 15, 2017)

I may change my mind at a later date, but I can tell you that at this moment I feel that I NEVER EVER want to get another dog. The time is approaching to put my Lab down and I never want to go through this again. This is harder than when my father passed away. Maybe that's a harsh thing to say, but it's the truth.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 15, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Really? We end up using CPAP a lot. Like a lot a lot. I average one or two every two weeks. But then again I average 3 RSIs a month too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yep, just haven't needed to in a very long time. Kinda surprised, I have seen plenty of people on them while at the hospital.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

I average around 5ish RSI a year.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

And I use a considerable amount of CPAP. With that being said, I really like the disposable Flowsafe systems over the yellow boxes or even BiPap....which is a reversal of my old opinion. I don't mind BiPap, but I find CPAP just as effective and easier to use for patients.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 15, 2017)

When it comes to using either CPAP or Bi-PAP, I just wish my ED would start using a DSI-type program so that some of my more "resistant" patients would actually be able to tolerate using it... The last time I had a patient in near fulmanent CHF, he was having none of it and kept wanting to take the mask off because he couldn't breathe. Patient was, at the time, also in afib with RVR.

My doc that day would have probably just about keeled over had I suggested that we dissociate the patient for the Bi-PAP trial... You know, the patient wouldn't have been moving all over the  bed and wouldn't have kept trying to take the mask off. IMHO he was pretty darned close to getting a tube and amazingly enough never got quite bad enough to need it.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 15, 2017)

Can somebody link those sweet pictures that were taken I think from Canada flight medics? The ones with the green sky's ect. Thanks!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 15, 2017)

You know the worst part about living in Texas? 

Having to listen to all the hootin' and hollarin' when the Cowgirls are playing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 15, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> You know the worst part about living in Texas?
> 
> Having to listen to all the hootin' and hollarin' when the Cowgirls are playing.


Helluva game though.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 15, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Helluva game though.



Best part? The engine got a call right after the Packers completed that last pass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 15, 2017)

Our TV cut off right after the two point conversion. I hate this station lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 15, 2017)

Poor refs . Go Bucs!!!!


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 15, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Best part? The engine got a call right after the Packers completed that last pass.





TransportJockey said:


> Our TV cut off right after the two point conversion. I hate this station lol


Eh, not like y'all missed much. Normally I detest the Chiefs, but seeing how one of our pilots is a Steelers fan? Go Chiefs.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 15, 2017)

Go steelers. Sincerely a Denver fan.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 15, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Eh, not like y'all missed much. Normally I detest the Chiefs, but seeing how one of our pilots is a Steelers fan? Go Chiefs.



Oh I didn't miss anything. Our Engine got a lift assist call, my happy *** remained in my recliner. 

Lift assists are fire only calls here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 16, 2017)

Another successful day of off-roading and shooting with Mr. CALEMT before he has no life due to medic school


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 16, 2017)

Damn my tacoma looks good haha. I need to win the lotto, along with my "slower than molasses in winter" AR build theres so much I want to do to my truck.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 16, 2017)

You guys have the definite SoCal "bro look" going for you on those trucks.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 16, 2017)

SandpitMedic said:


> You guys have the definite SoCal "bro look" going for you on those trucks.


Only thing is missing is matching trucks. 

@DesertMedic66 Does the LED bar on top actually project enough light to be useful?


----------



## dutemplar (Jan 16, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> I may change my mind at a later date, but I can tell you that at this moment I feel that I NEVER EVER want to get another dog. The time is approaching to put my Lab down and I never want to go through this again. This is harder than when my father passed away. Maybe that's a harsh thing to say, but it's the truth.



Yeah, my mom is done with pets after her last golden.  I went home from a 24 (with a petsitter stopping by) to find my 14yr lab gone... but that's a whole different story, seeing as about the time he passed I woke up from sleep freeeeeeezing cold and wired all to heck and back.

I would say however, it would be MUCH easier for me to put my male genetic donor down than, say, a bacon cheeseburger...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 16, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> Only thing is missing is matching trucks.
> 
> @DesertMedic66 Does the LED bar on top actually project enough light to be useful?


Yep. It will easily light up a mountain side


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 16, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> Only thing is missing is matching trucks.



Do matching shirts count?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 16, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Do matching shirts count?


whens the wedding?


----------



## exodus (Jan 16, 2017)

So on the way home from the race track sunday night, I started feeling like I had a fever. I got home and took my temp. 102.9  Great.  Pop a gram of Tylenol and try to sleep.  Body wasn't having any of it and I woke up again around 10pm.  Take my temp again and 103.5.  Pop another gram of tylenol and almost a gram of aspirin.  Neither one of those even touched the fever.  Called off at about 1:30am.  Come to find out after going to urgent care today, I had a double ear infection and for some reason didn't really feel it.

Taken one Keflelx and I'm already starting to feel better. I'm upset I had to lose two days of work though.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 17, 2017)

exodus said:


> So on the way home from the race track sunday night, I started feeling like I had a fever. I got home and took my temp. 102.9  Great.  Pop a gram of Tylenol and try to sleep.  Body wasn't having any of it and I woke up again around 10pm.  Take my temp again and 103.5.  Pop another gram of tylenol and almost a gram of aspirin.  Neither one of those even touched the fever.  Called off at about 1:30am.  Come to find out after going to urgent care today, I had a double ear infection and for some reason didn't really feel it.
> 
> Taken one Keflelx and I'm already starting to feel better. I'm upset I had to lose two days of work though.


I'm the second unit at the track tomorrow with you. Of course for double time haha


----------



## exodus (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm actually off tomorrow still, doctor wanted me to stay home one more day since the fever was still up there when I saw him this afternoon.  They have someone else working with my usual partner.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 17, 2017)

Sums up my reaction when the cranky fire dude on day #2 walks in the break room sounding like someone shat on his boots. Why so angry fireman? I just want to eat my snack and watch 2 minutes of tv in peace.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 17, 2017)

exodus said:


> So on the way home from the race track sunday night, I started feeling like I had a fever. I got home and took my temp. 102.9  Great.  Pop a gram of Tylenol and try to sleep.  Body wasn't having any of it and I woke up again around 10pm.  Take my temp again and 103.5.  Pop another gram of tylenol and almost a gram of aspirin.  Neither one of those even touched the fever.  Called off at about 1:30am.  Come to find out after going to urgent care today, I had a double ear infection and for some reason didn't really feel it.
> 
> Taken one Keflelx and I'm already starting to feel better. I'm upset I had to lose two days of work though.


Be very careful about those ear infections, especially when you start popping high-ish fevers. They can quickly lead to hearing loss...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 17, 2017)

Today's the day... Work 7-4 nursing school 4:15-8... Adulting all dayy


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 17, 2017)

3 days at Great Wolf Lodge. I'm ready to head home to have just one kid yelling at me, instead of 800.  

Really a great time. If you've got kids, highly recommended. Just bring your own food and snacks.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 17, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Today's the day... Work 7-4 nursing school 4:15-8... Adulting all dayy



Medic school from 9-6 for me.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 17, 2017)

Just had my first patient ask for dilaudid by name "4 MG IV push....or morphine 10mg IV push"....


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 17, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Medic school from 9-6 for me.


Break a leg...then splint and treat for pain.


Jim37F said:


> Just had my first patient ask for dilaudid by name "4 MG IV push....or morphine 10mg IV push"....


What was their medical hx? 

Over the years I have learned that many times their disease process may validate such therapies; not all, but some.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 17, 2017)

Been quite a bit of time since I've been back to school hopefully they don't bully me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 17, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> 3 days at Great Wolf Lodge. I'm ready to head home to have just one kid yelling at me, instead of 800.
> 
> Really a great time. If you've got kids, highly recommended. Just bring your own food and snacks.


I'm going to have to check out that one they opened up in SoCal now. I hardly doubt our toads will disapprove.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 17, 2017)

Somebody (QA/QI) modified my chart to include "HIPPA" form acknowledged by patient...

"Q"A...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 17, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Just had my first patient ask for dilaudid by name "4 MG IV push....or morphine 10mg IV push"....



Or 100mg of Nopeazine. Hahah. 

If somebody specifically tells me how much of a narcotic they need, my spidey sense starts to tingle. And maybe they'll get a couple mg of morphine and phenergan, but ain't no way I'm gonna give anyone 4mg of Dilaudud who can ask for it by name.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 17, 2017)

@DEmedic, sickle crisis? That's the only thing I can think of painful and recurrent enough to maybe warrant asking for opioids by name.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 17, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> @DEmedic, sickle crisis? That's the only thing I can think of painful and recurrent enough to maybe warrant asking for opioids by name.


This was my thinking, too. These patients often get a bad rap, but then there are those that have truly become opioid dependent as a result of the inevitable crisis.

If I am running on you more than once/ week for a "crisis", it often becomes less of a crisis as time passes. Are they in pain? Arguably, yes. Will I treat their pain with narcotics every single time? Arguably, no.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 17, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> @DEmedic, sickle crisis? That's the only thing I can think of painful and recurrent enough to maybe warrant asking for opioids by name.



Yeah. Okay. Fair enough. I have a frequent flyer that is a sickle cell patient. He gets 2 liters of fluid and 4mg of morphine during the transport and that usually is enough to get him comfortable.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 17, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> Yeah. Okay. Fair enough. I have a frequent flyer that is a sickle cell patient. He gets 2 liters of fluid and 4mg of morphine during the transport and that usually is enough to get him comfortable.


He still has good vascularity? Most (IME) often don't, given their condition. Maybe a PICC line to acess, or IM/ IN analgesics.

What's the FB for? That's new to me. Is usually fairly dry?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> He still has good vascularity? Most (IME) often don't, given their condition. Maybe a PICC line to acess, or IM/ IN analgesics.
> 
> What's the FB for? That's new to me. Is usually fairly dry?



Yeah. This guy usually waits until he's been vomiting for several days and can't rehydrate himself. Usually really poor skin turgor, dry mucosa and a crappy BP. It's 45 minutes to the ED and by the time I get there he's feeling like a new man. When a new guy goes to his residence, one of the senior medics will call and say "Tim needs fluid and some morphine".

I know that a fluid bolus in SCC is usually a no go, but it never fails that this guy needs a bag or two.

Got a fair number of comorbidities too.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm back for the time being. You're all thrilled, I know.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Will I treat their pain with narcotics every single time? Arguably, no.


Btw, do you have nitrous oxide?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 17, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Btw, do you have nitrous oxide?


Nope, California remember?


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Nope, California remember?



Ah, yes. Progressive EMS at its finest


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 17, 2017)

COmedic17 said:


> I'm back for the time being. You're all thrilled, I know.


Soo thrilled...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 17, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Ah, yes. Progressive EMS at its finest


We can, however, administer IN Fentanyl. I a decent option when vascular access is unobtainable that is often overlooked.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 17, 2017)

COmedic17 said:


> I'm back for the time being. You're all thrilled, I know.



Hi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 17, 2017)

Is a "these things were really written in charts" humor thread totally not cool?

Or is it bad practice to make fun of your colleagues' poorly written charts? (I see so many...)


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 17, 2017)

I have run the truck out of IO supplies. This needs to stop


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 17, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I have run the truck out of IO supplies. This needs to stop


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 17, 2017)

4mg of Dilaudid sounds ambitious.



VentMonkey said:


> We can, however, administer IN Fentanyl. I a decent option when vascular access is unobtainable that is often overlooked.



Also seen it used with suspected hip fracture with nursing homes. I kinda like the idea of something quick to try to help take the edge off.



RocketMedic said:


> I have run the truck out of IO supplies. This needs to stop


What the hell are you doing today?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 17, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> 4mg of Dilaudid sounds ambitious. Also seen it used with suspected hip fracture with nursing homes. I kinda like the idea of something quick to try to help take the edge off.


Hardly ambitious depending on what they've been fed in regards to prescription opiates. Methadone? Now_ that _is ambitious. And yeah, being kind to the person who's genuinely presenting with all the classic symptomology associated with pain in can oftentimes make for a more self-gratifying call than "the big one".


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Hardly ambitious depending on what they've been fed in regards to prescription opiates. Methadone? Now_ that _is ambitious. And yeah, being kind to the person who's genuinely presenting with all the classic symptomology associated with pain in can oftentimes make for a more self-gratifying call than "the big one".


Especially when you know a good portion of your colleagues would not bother to treat pain well.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 18, 2017)

Went to the gym to try to sweat out the sickness. Didn't work. Feel sicker. Bugger. Oh well, learned slipknot is great to listen to to crank out 40 deadlifts. Rogue One was the consolation prize.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> We can, however, administer IN Fentanyl. I a decent option when vascular access is unobtainable that is often overlooked.



I've never had IN work and I've done everything in the book to make it work. Blowing their nose, lightly inhaling, no inhaling. Splitting it into 4 separate .5ml splashes. Nada.

Most of us just do IM and be done with it.

In other news I gave a dude with an angulated elbow and angulated wrist fx 600mcg of fentanyl last shift. 200mcg q10 x3. Pretty funny to see the ER nurses' reactions. 

Dude didn't want the ketamine...and he was so anxious to begin with I was nervous about giving it to him anyways at our dosing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 18, 2017)

I really like 0.25mg/kg as an analgesic dose for Ketamine. It seems to work very well.

I had a bad DKA followed by a septic kid.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 18, 2017)

So my guy asking for the dilaudid, we picked him up at approx 0700, still on hospital property, all of 50 ft from the ambulance bay, can see the ER doors, still wearing his armband from said hospital from earlier (in his words, they just "kicked him out"), Chief wastotal body pain 10/10, but more specifically back pain. All his pain meds were stolen from him when he got jumped leaving County-USC  hospital...His answer  to what his medical history was "what don't I got?" Certainly nothing like sickle cell came up tho. And don't you dare touch him to help him get into the gurney (or hospital bed) without him cussing us loudly and it didn't matter  that he wanted to take 20 min to move into the gurney, because we were "on his time". 

Oh and the best part is that a little less than 24 hours later when we walked back into that same hospital at 0530 we found our other crew from our station with him on their gurney,  apparently he had "been kicked out again" and was found passed out (sleeping) just in front of the ambulance bay (again) which was apparently proof he really needs the narcotics because he's clearly in 10/10 pain because "sleep is a physiological response to pain" so the fact that he doesn't want to wake up to move off their Guernsey into a hospital wheelchair is proof he needs the narcs .... yeah.....


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 18, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> because we were "on his time".



*Grumble grumble* My taxes at work *grumble grumble*
Times like that when I wanna say:


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 18, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> So my guy asking for the dilaudid, we picked him up at approx 0700, still on hospital property, all of 50 ft from the ambulance bay, can see the ER doors, still wearing his armband from said hospital from earlier (in his words, they just "kicked him out"), Chief wastotal body pain 10/10, but more specifically back pain. All his pain meds were stolen from him when he got jumped leaving County-USC  hospital...His answer  to what his medical history was "what don't I got?" Certainly nothing like sickle cell came up tho. And don't you dare touch him to help him get into the gurney (or hospital bed) without him cussing us loudly and it didn't matter  that he wanted to take 20 min to move into the gurney, because we were "on his time".
> 
> Oh and the best part is that a little less than 24 hours later when we walked back into that same hospital at 0530 we found our other crew from our station with him on their gurney,  apparently he had "been kicked out again" and was found passed out (sleeping) just in front of the ambulance bay (again) which was apparently proof he really needs the narcotics because he's clearly in 10/10 pain because "sleep is a physiological response to pain" so the fact that he doesn't want to wake up to move off their Guernsey into a hospital wheelchair is proof he needs the narcs .... yeah.....


Lol, fair enough, @Jim37F. So long as you (directed at any EMT--->paramedic) remember not to get into bad habits picked up from the laziness that is called the LACO EMS system. I say this as a person who had a lot of bad habits from there I needed to correct. I certainly understand this type patient, as they're in every system. 

Most of these types of patients are just a nuisance to deal with, but have become this way over time, and at one point we're normal, and maybe even halfway decent people. Am I a bleeding heart with all of them? Nope. Having had my back worked on already, and being sent home with narcotics I can see how easily one can spiral down hill fast. That was one of the big reasons I chose not to take them, well, that and they just made me sleep all day and did nothing for pain, or discomfort. Like anything though, life sure has a funny way of humbling you, so now when I go on these "back pain" calls, I am a little more selective, and empathetic to those who truly want comfort. It sure does help if they're a lot nicer, and more appreciative though, doesn't it? That, and them not having the infamous "TBD" complaint.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 18, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Went to the gym to try to sweat out the sickness. Didn't work. Feel sicker. Bugger. Oh well, learned slipknot is great to listen to to crank out 40 deadlifts. Rogue One was the consolation prize.


Works for me... :/ maybe it was too soft of a workout


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 18, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Works for me... :/ maybe it was too soft of a workout


Probably was.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 18, 2017)

So Lake Jackson officially _sucks._ 

I heard Fred Ortiz, the chief/administrator/head honcho, literally _screamed_ at an employee for something she had nothing to do with *in the middle of a company meeting. Also, he and Chris Sermarini made everyone write a multiple-page essay as to why they were "inadequate medics". 
*
Decorum has been lost.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 18, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> So Lake Jackson officially _sucks._
> 
> I heard Fred Ortiz, the chief/administrator/head honcho, literally _screamed_ at an employee for something she had nothing to do with *in the middle of a company meeting. Also, he and Chris Sermarini made everyone write a multiple-page essay as to why they were "inadequate medics".
> *
> Decorum has been lost.


Damn that's bad. Guess Fred and Roy really are two peas in a pod

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 18, 2017)

Too many refusals, last quarter profits are down?


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 18, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I heard Fred Ortiz, the chief/administrator/head honcho, literally _screamed_ at an employee for something she had nothing to do with *in the middle of a company meeting. Also, he and Chris Sermarini made everyone write a multiple-page essay as to why they were "inadequate medics". *



Things that would not work in (most of) corporate America that seem to be acceptable in EMS 101.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 18, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> So Lake Jackson officially _sucks._
> 
> I heard Fred Ortiz, the chief/administrator/head honcho, literally _screamed_ at an employee for something she had nothing to do with *in the middle of a company meeting. Also, he and Chris Sermarini made everyone write a multiple-page essay as to why they were "inadequate medics".
> *
> Decorum has been lost.


Wow, talk about inspiring leadership. I feel like at that point, the only thing worth writing is a resignation.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 18, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Works for me... :/ maybe it was too soft of a workout



Did chest, shoulders, arms and back today....cue the CPR call tonight with a delayed response from our Engine 

Hopefully it doesn't happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 18, 2017)

Decisions decisions....


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 18, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Did chest, shoulders, arms and back today....cue the CPR call tonight with a delayed response from our Engine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully it doesn't happen.
I tell you what, if I get an arrest, I am finding a corner and organizing that **** from a distance. I am not in the mood for physical work tomorrow. Really hoping they don't split me so I can have a medic partner do important things for me.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 18, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Did chest, shoulders, arms and back today....cue the CPR call tonight with a delayed response from our Engine
> 
> Hopefully it doesn't happen.
> 
> ...


that'd be my luck too, lol. my cynical *** with murphy = bad news


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 18, 2017)

I forgot how much I hate Potassium, Sodium, and Calcium. My hatred will continue in cardio and neuro...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 18, 2017)

So today i may or may not have broken my elbow. i really dont know lol. puffed like a baloon, result of baseball bat


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 18, 2017)

My last 2 shifts have had an opiate related DOA. This is a pretty rural area too. We get a fair amount of ODs, but it seems like some particularly nasty stuff is making the rounds.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 18, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> My last 2 shifts have had an opiate related DOA. This is a pretty rural area too. We get a fair amount of ODs, but it seems like some particularly nasty stuff is making the rounds.


same up here, the lace on some of this stuff is absurd, fertilizing chemicals up by me is what it's laced with for some unknown reason. people be crazy


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 18, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> My last 2 shifts have had an opiate related DOA. This is a pretty rural area too. We get a fair amount of ODs, but it seems like some particularly nasty stuff is making the rounds.


Carfentanil?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Carfentanil?



No idea. I haven't seen any tox results nor have I heard from anyone reliable that it's Carfentanil, although we hdid recently get the "wear a lot of PPE" lecture. :/ Just more and more people doing more and more opiates. And it's killing them. Sad. This guy was young.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 19, 2017)

New Mercedes Benz. Check it out...totally AAwesome.

http://sundown.me.uk/technology/mercedes-aa-class.mp4


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 19, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> New Mercedes Benz. Check it out...totally AAwesome.
> 
> http://sundown.me.uk/technology/mercedes-aa-class.mp4


They have been doing tests on one of our race tracks for a new BMW electric car. They are super nice and very expensive.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 19, 2017)

Murdered my legs and am hobbling around like an old person and I have already had to  carry someone with fire to the stretcher. At least today is double medic.

Checked the same dudes pressure 3 times (4with FD) and went back to ask the daughter something and the doc asked what it was for me on the way. 100-110 each time boss. Looked and it was 58. Dafuq.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 19, 2017)

CC of dizziness after taking albuterol, like 8 other ambulances already inline in front of us.....yeah we're going to be here for a couple hours -_-


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 19, 2017)

I can't imagine just waiting. We have 90 miles to go to get to the hospital, but we rarely, if ever, have to wait to turn a pt over and go back.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 19, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> Redacted to prevent a ban.



This is my new favorite post.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 19, 2017)

Learned that anticholinesterase deficiency was a thing. That was interesting to transfer.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 19, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=467299340061152
			





This is hilarious. This man could NEVER work in healthcare!!
(He's describing how bad a woman at the store smelled.)


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 19, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> CC of dizziness after taking albuterol, like 8 other ambulances already inline in front of us.....yeah we're going to be here for a couple hours -_-





Old Tracker said:


> I can't imagine just waiting. We have 90 miles to go to get to the hospital, but we rarely, if ever, have to wait to turn a pt over and go back.


Hmmm....funny how after a little of waiting on our gurney in the hallway with a bunch of other ambulance crews, he decided he was feeling much better, called his son to pick him up...charge nurse had no prob letting him AMA lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 19, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=467299340061152
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, that was pretty good. Incidentally, this is completely my wife and I, except I'd be the one behind the camera.

She's been a nurse for 12 years, yet certain smells get this exact same reaction out of her. I showed her the video, she couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 19, 2017)

Well first day of Paramedicing without a preceptor has been finished. Damn do I hate the extra paper work I have to do now. Otherwise a decent day.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 20, 2017)

Survived death by PowerPoint today.  First shift tomorrow!  Sadly the apartment I had worked out probably won't work.  So couch surfing while looking for a new place.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes mr. Fire Medic, when you're shipping a pt BLS with me, I'm gonna wait for Deputy to ride in with us when he's handcuffed to my gurney.....something about wanting the guy with the handcuffs key available if something should happen....and a bit more practically speaking, I don't feel like waiting a couple hours for Sheriffs to show up to the hospital because you know that's what's gonna happen if I don't wait for them now lol. Yes I'm sure.....No I can't quote you the exact policy on that at 2 am.....


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 20, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Yes mr. Fire Medic, when you're shipping a pt BLS with me, I'm gonna wait for Deputy to ride in with us when he's handcuffed to my gurney.....something about wanting the guy with the handcuffs key available if something should happen....and a bit more practically speaking, I don't feel like waiting a couple hours for Sheriffs to show up to the hospital because you know that's what's gonna happen if I don't wait for them now lol. Yes I'm sure.....No I can't quote you the exact policy on that at 2 am.....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 20, 2017)

Hey, how about you actually PASS that paramedic class before you start deciding on what new gadgets you're gonna carry?

Jeebus.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 20, 2017)

Today is the day..... 

Mr. President is going to make America great again! 

Bye Mr. Obama! See ya!


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 20, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3427


We don't need no stinkin' versed


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 20, 2017)

When you and @DesertMedic66 get into a discussion with a uneducated EMT instructor on Facebook about the Good Samaritan law...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 20, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> When you and @DesertMedic66 get into a discussion with a uneducated EMT instructor on Facebook about the Good Samaritan law...


And then quote the law directly from a CA.gov site and he still disagrees with what the law says hahaha

Edit: also Trump killed that speech IMO.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 20, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Edit: also Trump killed that speech IMO.



Absolutely killed it.



DesertMedic66 said:


> And then quote the law directly from a CA.gov site and he still disagrees with what the law says hahaha



In the end he was just agreeing to agree I think haha.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 20, 2017)

always starting fights cal... smh


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 20, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> always starting fights cal... smh



Well when you post something that is blatantly wrong I'm going to correct you on it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 20, 2017)

When can I get all my guns now??


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 20, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Well when you post something that is blatantly wrong I'm going to correct you on it.


yo*u* wouldn't dare correct me  lol


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 20, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> yo wouldn't dare correct me  lol


That's 'cause you're well armed and ensconced in the tundra of upstate (also could have called it a snow and ice fortress )!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 20, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> *You* wouldn't dare correct me  lol


Fixed it for you


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 20, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> That's 'cause you're well armed and ensconced in the tundra of upstate (also could have called it a snow and ice fortress )!


there is no snow on the ground atm shockingly. 3 days of rain washed it away, now its just a muddy hell. i abstain from commenting on the first part.

Thanks desert


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 20, 2017)

Seeking thoughts on sepsis, folks (subtle bump of my thread).


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 20, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Seeking thoughts on sepsis, folks (subtle bump of my thread).


It's bad. (Clicking now lol)


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 20, 2017)

Call me a whacker, but I don't think the lighting on the presidential limo is really all that great.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 20, 2017)

I think The Beast is supposed to be a little more low key with its lighting package than the plethora of other LEO vehicles escorting it lol

I actually kinda liked the motorcycles light setup lol, and the black USSS SUVs behind the limos, simple back and forth red and blue, no need for epileptic causing craziness, I like that hahaha


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 20, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> no need for epileptic causing craziness



Quoted for truth.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 20, 2017)

@Jim37F, totally - those seizure-inducing lighting packages are more trouble (cost) than they're worth


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 20, 2017)

Starting at 2:13, that is how I felt trying to figure out how to get yesterdays vent transfer's tiny curled EtCO2 tubing untangled from the LP12's curly bp cuff. tube. I eventually just unhooked all that ****...


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 21, 2017)

I need some BLS patients. Today was a shooting and an SVT to put my charts down. On the flipside, decompression worked for a while.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jan 21, 2017)

The boss sent out an email today saying they are now going to be offering a signing bonus to new medics along with a bounty for recruiting someone.  Sounds like the schools in MN are offering less classes and reducing the amount of new medics hitting the street.


----------



## Chris07 (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm a patient person and hardly ever stress out about stuff, but waiting for medical school admissions decisions is much much harder than I anticipated.
#Idontstressbutthisisstressingmeout


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 21, 2017)

Decided on a school to go to, got off a hellacious 36 hour shift. So now it's time to celebrate and relax. 










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying (Jan 21, 2017)

I've reached the point in my life where I'm going to learn how to use a sewing machine. That's all.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 21, 2017)

Black cloud level 100. Achievement unlocked.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 22, 2017)

Tincup whiskey and coke and cake for dinner. So this is the medic school experience that everyone talks about.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 22, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Tincup whiskey and coke and cake for dinner. So this is the medic school experience that everyone talks about.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 22, 2017)

I have literally drilled, placed defib pads and intubated on every one of these peak truck shifts.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 22, 2017)

I work my first night shift tomorrow. 1700-0500. Reallllllly hoping I get a decent nap in halfway through. I am often up til 2-3, but 6am is gonna be harder.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 22, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> Black cloud level 100. Achievement unlocked.


White cloud level 100 reached. I can't remember the last time we got a critically ill patient (not counting sepsis), in a freaking ED.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 22, 2017)

The little ambulance service that could, apparently can't anymore. I just found out the small, broke, rural service that helped make me the medic I am is closing its doors at the end of the month after almost 30 years of service to Valencia County, NM. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 22, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> White cloud level 100 reached. I can't remember the last time we got a critically ill patient (not counting sepsis), in a freaking ED.



I had three yesterday. Interrupting every meal.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 22, 2017)

First essay of many to come done, now to try and enjoy the NFC and AFC championships.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 22, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> First essay of many to come done, now to try and enjoy the NFC and AFC championships.



Green Bay's secondary needs some serious work.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 22, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Green Bay's secondary needs some serious work.


*Anybody* but The Pats, all that matters to me at this point.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 22, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> *Anybody* but The Pats, all that matters to me at this point.



Amen to that.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 22, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> First essay of many to come done, now to try and enjoy the NFC and AFC championships.


For....


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 22, 2017)

I bet 5 bucks when the odds were 25/1 on the Falcons. Shaping up to make a quick $125!!!


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 22, 2017)

SandpitMedic said:


> For....


...an EMS management class.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 22, 2017)

If they don't pick this up I'm taking a nap...on the tail end of a 48. It's been a nice shift thus far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 22, 2017)

We're going to the Super Bowl!!! RiseUp!


----------



## Tigger (Jan 22, 2017)

Flying said:


> I've reached the point in my life where I'm going to learn how to use a sewing machine. That's all.


One of the supes taught me to sew patches and hem pants. I feel so handy.


DEmedic said:


> Black cloud level 100. Achievement unlocked.


This set will probably break the streak of an emergent return or flight once a set in the past 10 sets for me... And that is ok.


VentMonkey said:


> *Anybody* but The Pats, all that matters to me at this point.


Don't be be angry.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 22, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> We're going to the Super Bowl!!! RiseUp!





Tigger said:


> Don't be be angry.


Go Falcons.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 23, 2017)

Tigger said:


> One of the supes taught me to sew patches and hem pants. I feel so handy.



This is a skill that I *need* to learn.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 23, 2017)

We did rehab for our engine crew last night on a fire in their first due. While they were cleaning up we did a rendition of them fighting the fire for them to come home to...







In turn they left us a rendition of us at work to wake up to for our 0300 call. 






Little things like this make busy nights so much more enjoyable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruiseforever (Jan 23, 2017)

cruiseforever said:


> The boss sent out an email today saying they are now going to be offering a signing bonus to new medics along with a bounty for recruiting someone.  Sounds like the schools in MN are offering less classes and reducing the amount of new medics hitting the street.



New twist to the sign on bonus  I can get the same bonus if I talked you into signing on.    0-2 year medics get $2,000, 2+ get $5,000.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 23, 2017)

Today marks the day that the A-team made its network television debut. Thank you, Alexa. Thank you for helping keep this thread randomly directionless.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 23, 2017)

cruiseforever said:


> New twist to the sign on bonus  I can get the same bonus if I talked you into signing on.    0-2 year medics get $2,000, 2+ get $5,000.



And where is that? North or Alina?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 23, 2017)

That does sound interesting


----------



## cruiseforever (Jan 23, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> And where is that? North or Alina?



AllinaHealth.  More info on their Facebook page.

I think it is going to force other services here to do the same.  Everyone seems to be short.  It's a huge change in just a few years. 

https://www.facebook.com/AllinaHealthEMS/?hc_ref=PAGES_TIMELINE&fref=nf


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 23, 2017)

cruiseforever said:


> AllinaHealth.  More info on their Facebook page.
> 
> I think it is going to force other services here to do the same.  Everyone seems to be short.  It's a huge change in just a few years.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AllinaHealthEMS/?hc_ref=PAGES_TIMELINE&fref=nf



Seems like a really good service. My wife just passed on an opportunity with a practice there, so no MN for me.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 23, 2017)

I wonder if my wife is a secret Vikings fan?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 23, 2017)

Jude Law, aka, Lenny Belardo, aka, The Young Pope; good miniseries, I'm hooked.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 24, 2017)

Nine more study days until my test. Wish I could just take it now and be done with it.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 24, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> This is a skill that I *need* to learn.


Not as difficult as I thought it might be. Did sew a sleeve to the chest, but you can hardly tell now hah.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> The Young Pope; good miniseries



I'm glad to hear it - some of the reviews weren't great, I'm told.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 24, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> I'm glad to hear it - some of the reviews weren't great, I'm told.


Yeah, I tend to go against the grain when critics deem something "critically acclaimed".

I know it was well received in Italy, but I don't know if it is entirely the same cast. Either way, Jude Law's rendition of an arrogantly pompous pope, and James Cromwell as his disgruntled mentor makes for good television drama, IMO.

That, and the soundtrack has a bit of a Scorsese vibe to it, which for me is an added bonus.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 24, 2017)

@VentMonkey, I tend to not trust the critics, but I like when I hear a good review from somebody whose taste will likely align to mine!
Sounds good to me!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 24, 2017)

Woot. Class canceled for tonight, Nor'Easter dropped ice, snow, and whatever other hazardous conditions you want to think of. Poor EMS


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 24, 2017)

@NysEms2117 just rain and wind for us downstate...I'm OK with it.
Compared to upstate/central NY/Western NY, NYC and metro NYC is all:


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 24, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> @NysEms2117 just rain and wind for us downstate...I'm OK with it.
> Compared to upstate/central NY/Western NY, NYC and metro NYC is all:


less fortunate up here lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 24, 2017)

It's violynEMT and Seirende in living color!


----------



## Tigger (Jan 24, 2017)

Completed a DT4EMS class today and I was pretty impressed by it. Also I am sore and do not want to be at work for the back half of my 24 oneeeeee bitttt.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 24, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> It's violynEMT and Seirende in living color!


Can someone mention "focus"...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 24, 2017)

Tigger said:


> Completed a DT4EMS class today and I was pretty impressed by it. Also I am sore and do not want to be at work for the back half of my 24 oneeeeee bitttt.


is that the defensive tactics class?


----------



## Tigger (Jan 24, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> is that the defensive tactics class?


Mhmm. They call it Escaping Violent Encounters which I think is perfect. Too many people fight like they need to submit the patient, and that's rarely if ever needed.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 25, 2017)

Tigger said:


> Mhmm. They call it Escaping Violent Encounters which I think is perfect. Too many people fight like they need to submit the patient, and that's rarely if ever needed.


ahh, i suppose i should learn the "escape" part.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 25, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> Can someone mention "focus"...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 25, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> Can someone mention "focus"...




It was a spur of the moment-it's time to go- kind of a thing.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 25, 2017)

Just a $2.3 million race car with an 800hp 7L V12. If only.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 25, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Just a $2.3 million race car with an 800hp 7L V12. If only.



If any of us had that kind of money, I'd like to think we would have the collective taste to *rent* not buy


----------



## Seirende (Jan 25, 2017)

First day of this bike tour and I've already changed a flat tire.  Aiming for Tuscon tomorrow night.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 25, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Just a $2.3 million race car with an 800hp 7L V12. If only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, I get into enough trouble on my $50 thrift store bicycle.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 25, 2017)

Just had to drop off my pickup truck at the auto shop overnight because apparently a cable in my passenger side power window regulator snapped a little while ago leaving my window to slide down into the door -_-


----------



## exodus (Jan 25, 2017)

I want a boat. A pontoon boat.  Or a decked out bronco. I don't know.  Didn't get enough this year in taxes to move to PA, but enough to move up to Big Bear.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 25, 2017)

I enjoy a good productive day. A nice drawn out transfer for vent familiarization, followed by some homework, station chores, and now some dessert...AMJ perusing.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2017)

That 36 sucked. GSW to the head that I had to rsi. Got covered in brain matter and blood. Then a stroke. And a bad seizure with another rsi. And then a nasty seeker at a place infested by bed bugs... And that's not counting the minor calls that took up the rest of the shift. Ugh. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 25, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> That 36 sucked. GSW to the head that I had to rsi. Got covered in brain matter and blood. Then a stroke. And a bad seizure with another rsi. And then a nasty seeker at a place infested by bed bugs... And that's not counting the minor calls that took up the rest of the shift. Ugh.


You, sir are what the "gods" refer to as an _all_ _encompassing_ black cloud. No call too small will prevent the sh*t show that is waiting to unfold upon you.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> You, sir are what the "gods" refer to as an _all_ _encompassing_ black cloud. No call too small will prevent the sh*t show that is waiting to unfold upon you.


Ya know it's funny you're the third or fourth person to say something like that lol. I have three or four people at my service that try to trade when I work with them. Mainly cause they want to see the station sometime during shift lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2017)

Rewarding myself with one of these. Only beer tonight since I go in at 0730 again for another 24. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 26, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> That 36 sucked. GSW to the head that I had to rsi. Got covered in brain matter and blood. Then a stroke. And a bad seizure with another rsi. And then a nasty seeker at a place infested by bed bugs... And that's not counting the minor calls that took up the rest of the shift. Ugh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Those are your rsi's for the year now tho!? Lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 26, 2017)

I had a puzzler tonight. I'll post it on the scenarios page later in the morning. 

It's a good one.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 26, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> I had a puzzler tonight. I'll post it on the scenarios page later in the morning.
> 
> It's a good one.


It's lupus


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 26, 2017)

I had four intubations last week. Three were RSI.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 26, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> That 36 sucked. GSW to the head that I had to rsi. Got covered in brain matter and blood. Then a stroke. And a bad seizure with another rsi. And then a nasty seeker at a place infested by bed bugs... And that's not counting the minor calls that took up the rest of the shift. Ugh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Stop.


RocketMedic said:


> I had four intubations last week. Three were RSI.


And you too.


I work tomorrow. This shouldn't be the first thing I see before I go to sleep. I need good thoughts, not this mess. Keep that evil away.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 26, 2017)

Lazy fly medic: "This isn't an ALS patient."
Moi: "I'm not comfortable taking them and they meet ALS criteria."


----------



## cruiseforever (Jan 26, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> Seems like a really good service. My wife just passed on an opportunity with a practice there, so no MN for me.




No bonus for me.  

I feel they are a very good service.  Their heart seems to be in the right place, trying to do what is right for customers and staff.  No place is perfect, but they are always looking for ways to improve.  I work on-call for them and have been tempted to move to full time.  But I have too much to loose at my full time job.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jan 26, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I wonder if my wife is a secret Vikings fan?



Vikings are a hard team to love.  So much hope.  Yet so much disappointment.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 26, 2017)

cruiseforever said:


> Vikings are a hard team to love.  So much hope.  Yet so much disappointment.



Have you met the Bills?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 26, 2017)

48 on 24 off 24 on, ACLS refresher, PALS refresher, 48 on 24 off 24 on...

What on earth was I thinking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giant81 (Jan 26, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Ya know it's funny you're the third or fourth person to say something like that lol. I have three or four people at my service that try to trade when I work with them. Mainly cause they want to see the station sometime during shift lol



i'd run with you anytime if I could.  I'd get more calls in a night with you, than a month volunteering with my current gig.  Don't get me wrong, I love the volunteering, but the experience would be amazing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 26, 2017)

Giant81 said:


> i'd run with you anytime if I could.  I'd get more calls in a night with you, than a month volunteering with my current gig.  Don't get me wrong, I love the volunteering, but the experience would be amazing.



You'd change your tune after the second night of no sleep.  My partner and I together are the quintessential black cloud. 

 When we work the night shift together it's like a Lionel Richie song.  We gonna party all night long, all night.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 26, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> You'd change your tune after the second night of no sleep.


This. This x1000. The constant sleep deprivation is the biggest thing driving me away from EMS. As much as I love the time off from a 24/72 schedule, I think 12hr shifts should be the maximum allowed if the service has any kind of call volume.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 26, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Stop.
> 
> And you too.
> 
> ...



Weren't you constantly lamenting shifts where you didn't do anything?
#makeupyourmind


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giant81 (Jan 26, 2017)

If truck drivers have a max number of hours for public safety reasons, why don't medical personnel have the same thing?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 26, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> 48 on 24 off 24 on, ACLS refresher, PALS refresher, 48 on 24 off 24 on...
> 
> What on earth was I thinking.
> 
> ...


i'm not sure you were at that time robb . Goodluck/sending coffee your way


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 26, 2017)

Giant81 said:


> If truck drivers have a max number of hours for public safety reasons, why don't medical personnel have the same thing?



Joint Commission doesn't care about EMS...

If it were a reportable measure for billing, maybe it'd make a difference.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 26, 2017)

24hr shifts of no sleep? Welcome to my station.....except instead of a bunch of RSI's and GSWs and other critical calls its all Bull Scheisse drunks and generic "I've felt bad all week so now I'm calling you at 2am" calls, I wouldn't mind a run at your black clouds there lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 26, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> 24hr shifts of no sleep? Welcome to *most every station*.....except instead of a bunch of RSI's and GSWs and other critical calls its all Bull Scheisse drunks and generic "I've felt bad all week so now I'm calling you at 2am" calls.


Don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking variety, but when my 20-something year old intern would whine about an LDT after BTB workable arrests you're damn straight I 'd pull 'em to the side and tell them "Suck it up, this is as good as it gets." 

Those "clouds" are fine and dandy, in just that, sporadic clouds. If you get dumped on all the time it seems you A) _typically_ don't have the best luck in and outside of work, or B) are doing something wrong. 

I'm not knocking anyone here, I'm just saying I've known a fair share of these clouds, and some were rather overwhelmed even after repeated "downpours". Would you really want to be stuck with that kind of paramedic day in and day out? Lol, goes back to being careful what you ask for. You'll get it, in the worst way. 

I don't doubt @TransportJockey's paramedic skills, but again, _other_ clouds aren't always necessarily ones to learn from, more to learn by...


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 26, 2017)

Lol thanks. And add another rsi for the week. First call of the shift, four hours in. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 26, 2017)

So I have two tickets to go see Rent tomorrow night, and no date lol. My folks got the tickets, but they couldn't go, so my dad said I could use them if I found a date (otherwise he'd sell them to a work buddy of his). Only problem is, the best prospect in my love life right now is a girl at work (who has to work that night anyway) lol
Hmm....maybe a Craigslist add? Rofl


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 26, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> So I have two tickets to go see Rent tomorrow night, and no date lol. My folks got the tickets, but they couldn't go, so my dad said I could use them if I found a date (otherwise he'd sell them to a work buddy of his). Only problem is, the best prospect in my love life right now is a girl at work (who has to work that night anyway) lol
> Hmm....maybe a Craigslist add? Rofl



Bro... Just make it happen





Also, stop operating from your "love life" and just work on the "sex life"...

#goodadvice
#justdoit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 26, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> Weren't you constantly lamenting shifts where you didn't do anything?
> #makeupyourmind
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, but something like a stemi followed by a warm meal, not a face that disappears. Nice'n easy.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 26, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> This. This x1000. The constant sleep deprivation is the biggest thing driving me away from EMS. As much as I love the time off from a 24/72 schedule, I think 12hr shifts should be the maximum allowed if the service has any kind of call volume.


This is why we are switching to 12s in May or June. Although I like the pay raise we are getting for it too.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 26, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> This is why we are switching to 12s in May or June. Although I like the pay raise we are getting for it too.


What's the status of that?


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 26, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> My folks got the tickets, but they couldn't go, so my dad said I could use them if I found a date (otherwise he'd sell them to a work buddy of his).



Ah, but did he ask for *proof* of said date? 

(I'm sure those tickets are plenty liquid.)


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 26, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> What's the status of that?


On track for proper staffing. Still trying to convince them of the wonders of drop days to make it a 3x12 then 4 off then 4x12 and 3 off. Pay raise goes into effect with all the differentials when we go to 12s. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Jan 27, 2017)

Next bid we're bidding on our busy ghetto 24 car.  DHS baby.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 27, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> This. This x1000. The constant sleep deprivation is the biggest thing driving me away from EMS. As much as I love the time off from a 24/72 schedule, I think 12hr shifts should be the maximum allowed if the service has any kind of call volume.


I concur. 12 hour shifts are the best. I posted this back in 2004, still agree today.


Chimpie said:


> ...
> Anyway, as for the shifts, we worked 12 hours shifts.  The twelve hour shift is based on a 28 day calendar and works like this:
> 
> 4 days on - night shift
> ...


(side note: That was forum post 784.We're now over 635,000.)


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 27, 2017)

...ugh.

Don't want to think about graduate school. Don't want to think about the cost.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 27, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> ...ugh.
> 
> Don't want to think about graduate school. Don't want to think about the cost.


For a similar amount of time and effort you too can become a paramedic!


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 27, 2017)

WooHoo, I have my Firefighter interview scheduled with Honolulu Fire Department in Feb!


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 27, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> WooHoo, I have my Firefighter interview scheduled with Honolulu Fire Department in Feb!


Lots'o'luck.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 27, 2017)

Tigger said:


> For a similar amount of time and effort you too can become a paramedic!



Less (actual cash outlay) cost, too. Could always do both at once (MPH + NRP --> run state EMS department?)


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 27, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> ...ugh.
> 
> Don't want to think about graduate school. Don't want to think about the cost.


state job... they pay , you better yourself... or something like that


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 27, 2017)

do the EmtLife shirts run big or small? or a regular size.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 27, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> do the EmtLife shirts run big or small? or a regular size.



Regular size.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 27, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> do the EmtLife shirts run big or small? or a regular size.



You need a smedium. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying (Jan 27, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> You need a smedium.


He's a big guy, probably needs a regularge.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 27, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> You need a smedium.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Flying said:


> He's a big guy, probably needs a regularge.


i cant even begin to thank you for all the wonderful help 

paypals the only payment method . accept my credit card EMTlife!!!!


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 28, 2017)

Few more hours left on shift....Start dozing off...Window starts rolling down because someone random thought we were a different crew...Progress lost....dammit


----------



## Tigger (Jan 28, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Less (actual cash outlay) cost, too. Could always do both at once (MPH + NRP --> run state EMS department?)


Do it right and paramedic school will cost you nothing but your sanity. 

It was weird to be both the subject of a grant and the administrator of said grant, but it saved work 4k in school tuition and made it so I got paid on days when I spent the first nine hours in school instead of class. 

Someday I do plan on getting an MPA but I need to recover my ability to enjoy being in a classroom. This three week AMR academy is giving me flashbacks.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 28, 2017)

Tigger said:


> Do it right and paramedic school will cost you nothing but your sanity.



I've got so little sanity left!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm all for teaching...but when your partner is on a 48 it's frowned upon to let your medic student spend an hour on scene on a generalized weakness call 8 minutes from the hospital at 0330 in the morning. 

Today is going to be interesting, back half of my 48 is on the busiest truck in our system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 28, 2017)

So I missed one of my 24's last week due to the shift falling on drill weekend, and I only worked one 24hr last week before our Kelley schedule 4 day break. I just finished the back half of a shift, and I am tempted to pick up another 12 hour shift today to finish making up the hours...problem is the shift I'm eyeing gets off at 0130, and my regular shift starts at 0700...oh and it's "day car" with no set station, so it's entire job in between calls is to roam around between posts. Oh and it's dedicated to the one city that doesn't allow code 3 responses, unless specifically upgraded by their fire department (which does go code to every single call), which means in order to meet contract requirements for response times, we need to flood the city with posted ambulances so that a) little chance of getting a station based post (spend 12 hours in the cab) b) whenever someone does get a call, the domino effect means that you're constantly shifting posts....needless to say it's not my favorite place to work......buuuuut I really need the hours ($$) so hmm.....


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 28, 2017)

Barring the crazy, I don't do 48s much. 12s are where it's at. 

*Rural 24s are ok


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm on my rural station 24 now. Two trucks in the station until midnight, then its just us.  Had breakfast, restocked the truck and now I'm doing my part to make sure the recliner doesn't escape.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 28, 2017)

I so dearly wish I had a station. Instead I have to become a pretzel around 11 to get some shut eye. Until they send me on a midnight pump transfer from the ICU.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 28, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> View attachment 3453
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in a much better mood now that I've slept and eaten. Now I'm joining you in guarding the recliners.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 28, 2017)

I've decided to enjoy the recliners at home before the ones at work tomorrow lol (didn't help that I woke up from a nap about the same time I'd need to be leaving the house if I had picked up that OT shift haha)


----------



## Flying (Jan 28, 2017)

Dang, you guys have some nice stations to stay in.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 28, 2017)

Flying said:


> Dang, you guys have some nice stations to stay in.



My normal station puts this one to shame. It's over the top nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giant81 (Jan 28, 2017)

my 'station' is my house, in my recliner, in my pajamas.  lay a pair of 5.11 ems pants, a polo, a pair of socks, and my shoes next to my chair.  Pager goes off, I toss my stuff on and out the door.  

I'd almost like one of those stations better, get away from the kids sometimes..lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 28, 2017)

Our stations are almost all old and reaching the end of their life spans. Except for the one truck co-habbed with fire at their newest station

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 28, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Our stations are almost all old and reaching the end of their life spans. Except for the one truck co-habbed with fire at their newest station
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Most all our units are in house with fire. We have one standalone that's super nice and the rest of the standalones are all scheduled for replacement or rejuvenation in the next few years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 28, 2017)

Only 2 stations here. Our Station One runs three crews, 2 are 24 hours. Station two has 2 crews, one is 24 hours.

Station 2 is a bit of a pit, but all the stations have new recliners, new TVs and new mattresses on all the beds.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 28, 2017)

Our "oldest" stations make the ones at any, and all of my old AMR ops (all of them) look like a joke.

I balked when some of my co-workers complained about the one we had that was "sooo beat up" that finally got replaced. Granted, it was an old house, it was still well maintained; they all are.

Our base (station) is well kept and I can't complain. Nothing special, but again, any and all of them beat those AMR ones I had. Then again not hard to beat spending 24 hours in a second story unit of a strip mall.

The company's that took over the old LA County AMR ops sucked their stations up as well. With the exception of the cottage directly on PCH in Malibu, I miss none of them. 

One was a storage locker-type facility turned  station across from the Hollywood Park racetrack in Inglewood. 

@Jim37F are you guys still running out of that shack behind the Circle K around the corner from Franny in Lynwood?


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 28, 2017)

ROFL!! Why yes, Station 8 is alive and well @VentMonkey in fact they're the first station that got the all new red ambulances haha. We do have a "new" Lynwood Station (14) to add 2 more units to the area....but "new" is relative as the rumor has it that building is an old crack house (then again that's the same rumor about my current station down in Willowbrook lol)


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 28, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> ROFL!! Why yes, Station 8 is alive and well then again that's the same rumor about my current station down in Willowbrook lol



And please tell me this isn't the old Goodhew, turned AMR station with barb wired fence that quite literally looks like a mini fortress (Rosecrans JEO Wilmington)...


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 28, 2017)

It's actually kinda nice being able to just walk down the parking lot to the Circle K to grab some snacks, or hop across the little street to Bobo's Burgers for some diner action, and still technically remain Available in Quarters (or at least on Nextel in district haha)


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 28, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> And please tell me this isn't the old Goodhew, turned AMR station with barb wired fence that quite literally looks like a mini fortress (Rosecrans JEO Wilmington)...


No station in Compton proper, though that's pretty close to the street corner post they've assigned for the Compton until we do get a station up and running there. We did take over the old AmeriCare station in Paramount (our new Station 11) that's directly across the street from County Fire Station 31 (like literally they face each other), still AC blue, last I saw, still had their logo on the front lol, we put 4 24's in there, they cover Paramount and east end of Compton (we got the west end from Willowbrook)


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 28, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> It's actually kinda nice being able to just walk down the parking lot to the Circle K to grab some snacks, or hop across the little street to *Bobo's Burgers* for some diner action, and still technically remain Available in Quarters (or at least on Nextel in district haha)


Now you're speaking my language! The original Bobo's is still the best. It's around the corner from my in-laws house. They're in the Long Beach Blvd/ Firestone area.

That one is on Santa Fe. These would be my childhood stomping grounds. Coincidentally LACoFD 16's stomping grounds as well. The grodiest dudes to work with typically.

Side note: If it's still there in the same plaza as the Bobo's on Santa Fe, LAX tortas, the best tortas in South (sowf) Gate, brother.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 28, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> We did take over the old AmeriCare station in Paramount (our new Station 11) that's directly across the street from County Fire Station 31 (like literally they face each other)


Lol, no kidding? I know this station as well. I did a brief, albeit regrettable, stint there as an LA County transfer paramedic before moving up here.

In the AMR Cerritos days 31's was fun to run with typically; a good mix of decent medicals and trauma-rama. They were the right amount of salty, unless they kept getting dragged in to Willowbrook to backfill engine 41 (now a squad, haha). Then they were grumpy gills. Plus, I liked going to Charter Suburban's ED.


----------



## Nick15 (Jan 28, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Our "oldest" stations make the ones at any, and all of my old AMR ops (all of them) look like a joke.
> 
> I balked when some of my co-workers complained about the one we had that was "sooo beat up" that finally got replaced. Granted, it was an old house, it was still well maintained; they all are.
> 
> ...



I'm curious to know if you worked at any of the AMR stations in San Gabe during your la time. Then it would mean that a lot of our stations for the 24 crews are super old and outdated haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 28, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> I'm curious to know if you worked at any of the AMR stations in San Gabe during your la time. Then it would mean that a lot of our stations for the 24 crews are super old and outdated haha.


Irwindale? Off of Arrow Hwy? Nah, never.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 28, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Irwindale? Off of Arrow Hwy? Nah, never.


I live like literally 5-10min down Arrow Hwy from the big AMR station....wonder whats gonna happen to it now that Care cleaned house in this part of town....


----------



## Nick15 (Jan 28, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I live like literally 5-10min down Arrow Hwy from the big AMR station....wonder whats gonna happen to it now that Care cleaned house in this part of town....



We currently share it with a cement company I think and for the last six months we have I think too...So we have half of the parking spots in the back to us and the rest of the parking spaces are taken up by their trucks. When I come into work during the week at peak times I have to make sure I get there early to get a parking spot since we're so limited now. Any free spaces are taken by units ready to deploy or are being worked on or by someone's personal vehicle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 28, 2017)

When they (AMR) had the LACoFD monopoly we were allowed to pick up overtime at any division from Glendale to Irwindale, the South Bay to Cerritos. It was a ton of fun; endless overtime.


----------



## Nick15 (Jan 28, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> When they (AMR) had the LACoFD monopoly we were allowed to pick up overtime at any division from Glendale to Irwindale, the South Bay to Cerritos. It was a ton of fun; endless overtime.



I wish it was that easy to pick up OT at the other two divisions in la. At least now it seems that the people who work at care have it made..lots of overtime in a big portion of la county and a chance to work in OC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 28, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> I wish it was that easy to pick up OT at the other two divisions in la. At least now it seems that the people who work at care have it made..lots of overtime in a big portion of la county and a chance to work in OC.


Yes, they're the AMR of this decade essentially. My old partner at the time lived in Azusa, so he would try and get me to work Irwindale OT as much as possible to his convenience, lol. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions. 

The LA County AMR  "hey day" was a blast. I liked that they didn't exactly bend over for the fire departments.

#KeepItDirectionless


----------



## Nick15 (Jan 28, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Yes, they're the AMR of this decade essentially. My old partner at the time lived in Azusa, so he would try and get me to work Irwindale OT as much as possible to his convenience, lol. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.
> 
> The LA County AMR  "hey day" was a blast. I liked that they didn't exactly bend over for the fire departments.
> 
> #KeepItDirectionless



No worries. I've been bored all day today so I've actually spent a majority of my time today on here looking through everything. 
Sometimes I just don't know what to do with myself on a day off haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 28, 2017)

So we're thinking of giving up apartment life and living in an RV....


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 28, 2017)

Cypress Creek generally has decent stations. The older ones are OK, 51 is a family, the new ones are great, and 57 is so busy that you don't have to worry about seeing it much.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 28, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> So we're thinking of giving up apartment life and living in an RV....


Something along these lines? Hope you studied up in chemistry.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 28, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Something along these lines? Hope you studied up in chemistry.
> 
> View attachment 3458


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 29, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> #KeepItDirectionless


My mom had a tummy tuck the other day, has been recuperating at home. Unfortunately she can't quite get into bed (apparently it's too high off the ground) so she's been sleeping in the recliner until she regains some mobility. Well, our very affectionate, lap cat is loving this arangement.....except he can't quite understand why he can't just lay in her lap all day long lol. He's consoling himself by half laying on the recliner's arm and her shoulder instead lol


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 29, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> So we're thinking of giving up apartment life and living in an RV....



RVs tend to shrink if you live in them day in and day out. You still will have to pay lot rent, electricity, blah, blah, blah. Messing with the black water gets to be a pain also.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 29, 2017)

Distance shooting today with my fiancé as a spotter! Is this how people bond?


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 29, 2017)

Ooh, company sent some money on us, brand new microwave in station (well still in the box...but took <5 min to set up lol), old one sometimes required percussive persuasion to work lol. Now if only we could replace the old linoleum flooring....


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 29, 2017)

Inventory day today, the joy. That. Is. All.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 29, 2017)

Watching Star Wars from my Amazon Fire


DEmedic said:


> View attachment 3453
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Handsome Robb said:


> I'm in a much better mood now that I've slept and eaten. Now I'm joining you in guarding the recliners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 29, 2017)

I just decided to say bye to Facebook for a while. It's so negative and full of political posturing, I can't take it.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 29, 2017)

successful day!  & 


DEmedic said:


> I just decided to say bye to Facebook for a while. It's so negative and full of political posturing, I can't take it.


That is why i never got it in the first place .


----------



## exodus (Jan 29, 2017)

Our ambulance broke down. It does not like going out east. Ever. Luckily we were able to limp it to the ER with the patient.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 29, 2017)

Came home with these today, officially putting my boot to shoe ratio at 4:1.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 29, 2017)

Ariats?


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 29, 2017)

Chase said:


> Ariats?


Yessir. Rambler Phoenix.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 29, 2017)

I need new boots... And I'm leaning towards a pull on pair like the Ariat Sierra over my normal side zip flavor of the year

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 29, 2017)

Hmm...of all the mechanisms of injury I expected to run into on the mean streets of Compton, someone being throw off of their horse was not one of them...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 29, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Yessir. Rambler Phoenix.



Way to copy me, bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 29, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> my boot to shoe ratio at 4:1.



Those are baby ratios. 7:2 #Getonmylevelbro


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 29, 2017)

Re: the station pics...




Re: the directionlessness...
We have a bit of a plug in our sinks at the moment. I sure am glad we have access to the flight lounge restrooms as well; disaster aborted.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 29, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Those are baby ratios. 7:2 #Getonmylevelbro


Your quantity wins, but my ratio is better. 8:2 adjusted. #medicstudentmathfails


----------



## Flying (Jan 29, 2017)

We need a study on whether the size of the TVs provided to crews is indicative of the quality of an EMS company.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 29, 2017)

Flying said:


> We need a study on whether the size of the TVs provided to crews is indicative of the quality of an EMS company.


@EpiEMS Dont let us down


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 29, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Those are baby ratios. 7:2 #Getonmylevelbro


I don't think your leather knee high stilettos really count in this battle


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 29, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Way to copy me, bro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, they just made me look fabulous, don't hate.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 29, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I don't think your leather knee high stilettos really count in this battle



You mean your knee high leather stilettos?


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 29, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> You mean your knee high leather stilettos?


So....You share?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 29, 2017)

Sounds like a perfect end of term research paper. Retrospective Cohort Study looking at EMTs who passes NREMT on the first attempt vs those who passed after multiple attempts, using JB Navigate; correlating TV size with number of pairs of booots owned, MacGuyver medicine and if they believe intubation is patient centric or medic-ego centric.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 29, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> Sounds like a perfect end of term research paper. Retrospective Cohort Study looking at EMTs who passes NREMT on the first attempt vs those who passed after multiple attempts, using JB Navigate; correlating TV size with number of pairs of booots owned, MacGuyver medicine and if they believe intubation is patient centric or medic-ego centric.


Gotta love the low-hanging fruit this forum offers.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 29, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> So....You share?



He left them in the open at our main deployment.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 29, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> So....You share?


I disinfect them before


----------



## Tigger (Jan 30, 2017)

Outside. Can't find any from the inside that do not include odd misadventures with the shift.
I dig our lil place, if we had bigger bays and a little more office space it be perfect. Private bedrooms = yes.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 30, 2017)

Pretty sure I'm going to head to nursing school or pa school in the near future.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 30, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> Pretty sure I'm going to head to nursing school or pa school in the near future.


I just started nursing school


----------



## kirky kirk (Jan 30, 2017)

I just passed the NCLEX-RN exam! ^_^


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 30, 2017)

kirkyrabbit said:


> I just passed the NCLEX-RN exam! ^_^


Congrats! I can only dream lol. My nursing ethics class is putting me to sleep


----------



## kirky kirk (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you! Passed on my second try. I was scared to open my mail when i got it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 30, 2017)

Tigger said:


> View attachment 3463
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please tell me you have a fire pole!

When I'm done being lazy I'll get a shot of the outside of my normal station and of the kitchen/living area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 30, 2017)

Tigger said:


> View attachment 3463
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please tell me you have a fire pole!

When I'm done being lazy I'll get a shot of the outside of my normal station and of the kitchen/living area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seirende (Jan 30, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Those are baby ratios. 7:2 #Getonmylevelbro



4:1 is a greater boots to shoes ratio than 7:2 is. #mathbro

Edit: St beat me to it.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 30, 2017)

I'll have to get a shot of my station if I ever get back to work. It's somewhere around 17,000sqft...


----------



## Seirende (Jan 30, 2017)

Also, I own one pair of boots, one pair of running shoes, and one pair of tap shoes. That's all anyone should need.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 30, 2017)

Seirende said:


> Also, I own one pair of boots, one pair of running shoes, and one pair of tap shoes. That's all anyone should need.


Yeahhh...... I've got 5-6 different pairs of running shoes, each with a particular purpose... Lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 30, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> I'll have to get a shot of my station if I ever get back to work. It's somewhere around 17,000sqft...



That's ridiculous. Central station with admin or something? 

Edit, I can't say much, ours is ~11,000 according to the Lt.

Ambulance, EMS Regional Commander, Engine, Brush Truck and HAZMAT truck/trailer. 

Pictures don't do the inside justice as to the size. Everyone gets their own room. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 30, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> That's ridiculous. Central station with admin or something?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, both. Station 1, which houses HazMat (10 guys), us, the Fire shift commander, his aid, and the Medical shift commander (along with a secretary during the day)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 30, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> Yeah, both. Station 1, which houses HazMat (10 guys), us, the Fire shift commander, his aid, and the Medical shift commander (along with a secretary during the day)



I edited my original post. Apparently mine is 5 digits in the square footage range as well. We've only got 7 people though. 4 man engine that cross-staffs HAZMAT, my partner and I and our Commander for the region.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 30, 2017)

speaking of firefighters, a family member of mine is finally retiring (today) from NYFD/WYNFD as a district chief. after 38 years.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 30, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> That's ridiculous. Central station with admin or something?
> 
> Edit, I can't say much, ours is ~11,000 according to the Lt.
> 
> ...


That's a good looking stations! I might have to double check my numbers. I was guesstimating based on comparing it in size to another station who's exact square footage I know. But we have two of the large 3 bays, plus two smaller bays, and an upstairs over the main living area (which I didn't account for). So now that I think of it, I may be quite a bit low on my guesstimate.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 30, 2017)

I wanna get in on the posting pictures of our stations:


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 30, 2017)

Hey, how'd you get a pic of my station @DesertMedic66 ?! But no seriously, my station is an old converted house, we literally park the ambulances on the street curb, no bays, no parking lot etc


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 30, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Hey, how'd you get a pic of my station @DesertMedic66 ?! But no seriously, my station is an old converted house, we literally park the ambulances on the street curb, no bays, no parking lot etc



That's actually a good representation of our station in the ghetto. DHS.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 30, 2017)

There seems to be some distortion between self-motivation and codependency today.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 30, 2017)

Since I'm at home now and don't feel like driving 40 min just to snap a pic lol, Google maps street view screens hots will have to do....(that's not the actual station address btw)


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 30, 2017)

Since everybody be posting station pictures this is the lovely little shack similar to what @DesertMedic66 posted. 1 engine with a crew of 4. It was a 3 bedroom 3 bathroom. Kitchen was small and the livingroom was a ok size. It fit 3 recliners and 1 couch. The state technically didn't own the property, they were renting it from the landowner. No cell signal, 1hr 15min away from the nearest town and as odd as it sounds I kinda miss the creek.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 30, 2017)

@Jim37F what's good in tha 'hood? Got the ghetto ADT I see, aka, window bars.

@CALEMT that looks like a ranch, brother. As far as shacks for dwellings so far Jimbo has us all beat. Smack dab in the middle of "bliptown"*

*if anyone gets that reference I won't feel too bad about having seen that movie.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 30, 2017)

16 hours of OT tomorrow? Sure I'll take that. 

That's hard to turn down.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 30, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> @CALEMT that looks like a ranch, brother



The landowner was a rancher lol. The "station" was a ranch house.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 30, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> The landowner was a rancher lol. The "station" was a ranch house.


It's reminiscent of the sporadically placed ranch homes in Perris, and Wildomar I would go to during field internship.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 30, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> It's reminiscent of the sporadically placed ranch homes in Perris, and Wildomar I would go to during field internship.



I liked it. Right on the border for the Sequoia National Forest. The no cell service kinda sucked but we made due with limited wifi. The best part about the station was we had the best hikes in the unit, plus the landowner had a pond and we absolutely did not bass fish the pond. *we totally fished, everyday*


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 30, 2017)

That sounds like pretty cherry set up. If it counts for anything our base (airport) is in the good ole' 'dale.


DEmedic said:


> *16 hours* of OT tomorrow? Sure I'll take that.
> 
> That's hard to turn down.


How do you like those? They're hardly common with any of the company's out west that I've worked for.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 30, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> How do you like those? They're hardly common with any of the company's out west that I've worked for.



The 16? I actually don't mind it. Full time medics at my service work a 16 and a 24 every week. I'm on a set schedule, so I work 5p-9a Wednesday night into Thursday morning and an 0800 to 0800 24 on Saturday. It gives me LOTS of free time to do other things. And the occasional OT shift is big buckets of time and a half gravy. We're gonna have MEAT for dinner this week!


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 30, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> I just decided to say bye to Facebook for a while. It's so negative and full of political posturing, I can't take it.


----------



## Nick15 (Jan 30, 2017)

I love my girlfriend dearly, but sometimes shopping with her is like watching paint dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 30, 2017)

Beer time. Work tomorrow my normal 24. Let's hope it doesn't turn longer lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 30, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Beer time. Work tomorrow my normal 24. Let's hope it doesn't turn longer lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


any specialty beers today?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 30, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> any specialty beers today?


Just a local milk Stout that's brand new. They're holding a special beer called Bishops Barrel #1 for me until Wednesday after I get paid lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 30, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> They're holding a special beer called Bishops Barrel #1 for me until Wednesday after I get paid


A preferred customer are we?


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 30, 2017)

Our hospital station is inside the ER, but we get three bedrooms with their own bathroom with shower, individual televisions, a computer, and the office has two more computers and a large screen television. Plus we have our own kitchen area separate from the ER break room. At the station I'm at now it's a converted overhang, but we fit a engine and two ambulances in the bay.  It has six bedrooms, a kitchen area, day area, three offices, a laundry room, comms room, and two bathrooms for multiple people with showers. Obviously it was a pretty large overhand shelter to start with. Before it was built all it had was a roof and poles supporting it. Only one ambulance on duty at a time, but each station keeps a second ambulance for when we get on duty and the other ambulance is still out.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 30, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> A preferred customer are we?


Lol just a bit. It helps that I'm a fellow Homebrewer and me and the head brewer have become friends since I come in at least once or twice a week the last year and a half lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 30, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol just a bit. It helps that I'm a fellow Homebrewer and me and the head brewer have become friends since I come in at least once or twice a week the last year and a half lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



I don't have the space to home brew, but when I do...I still probably won't do it because the old lady thinks it's a waste of money. She might just get out ruled though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 30, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> I don't have the space to home brew, but when I do...I still probably won't do it because the old lady thinks it's a waste of money. She might just get out ruled though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Considering a five gallon batch is close to 45 12 oz bottles. I can't see how it's a waste

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 30, 2017)

Hmm the new Brantley Gilbert albumin isn't bad. I love my Google music subscription lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 30, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Considering a five gallon batch is close to 45 12 oz bottles. I can't see how it's a waste
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



It would result in me drinking too much would be her argument more than anything. Plus she's a wine drinker not a beer drinker. 



TransportJockey said:


> Hmm the new Brantley Gilbert albumin isn't bad. I love my Google music subscription lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



You might be in medicine if your phone autocorrects to albumin instead of album. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 30, 2017)

I sure am glad we have a ****ey's close to my house now. They're like the "Chipotle" of quasi-fast food bbq. Here, here for "The Westerner.".


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 30, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I sure am glad we have a ****ey's close to my house now. They're like the "Chipotle" of quasi-fast food bbq. Here, here for "The Westerner.".



We have one by my place. Sucks cause there isn't free ice cream anymore.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm not sure which place y'all are talking about. But I bet I have better BBQ within walking distance of my house. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 30, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> It would result in me drinking too much would be her argument more than anything. Plus she's a wine drinker not a beer drinker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Cynthia had that argument too. So I started with a one gallon kit. My buying beef went down too so she realized there was some good out of it. That, and she discovered she likes hard liquor in addition to her wine lol. We keep her well stocked on that too. 
Lol and I didn't noticed the autocorrect. You might be right lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 30, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm not sure which place y'all are talking about. But I bet I have better BBQ within walking distance of my house.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Well here in So CAL good BBQ is few and far in between and I like good BBQ. But... I can tell you where to get a kickass burrito.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 30, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm not sure which place y'all are talking about. But I bet I have better BBQ within walking distance of my house.


I don't doubt it, though I'm more of a pulled pork guy over brisket personally.


CALEMT said:


> ...I can tell you where to get a kickass burrito.


As long as it's not King Taco, blugh, or anyone of those 24 hour chains. And they have to have some kickass escabeche, and límones with cebolla y cílantro in those little plastic baggies.

This is how I judge all my taco spots.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 30, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> As long as it's not King Taco, blugh, or anyone of those 24 hour chains. And they have to have some kickass escabeche, and límones with cebolla y cílantro in those little plastic baggies.



Bro... I've heard good things about King Taco. But I would go to either Tacos Gonzales or Tampico Meat Market. I'd also go to my hometown Blythe and get the best damn carne asada ever to show them Texas boys just how we roll with real Mexican food


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 30, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Bro... I've heard good things about King Taco. But I would go to either Tacos Gonzales or Tampico Meat Market. I'd also go to my hometown Blythe and get the best damn carne asada ever to show them Texas boys just how we roll with real Mexican food


California Mexican? You're cute. You also forget that I used to work less than 20 miles from the Mexican border and at one point lived within 15 miles of the border. I'm very familiar with authentic Mexican lol. 
Although our best non texmex here in town is an honest to go taqueria on wheels that our units frequent at least once per shift depending on the people working. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 30, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Bro... I've heard good things about King Taco. But I would go to either Tacos Gonzales or Tampico Meat Market. I'd also go to my hometown* Blythe and get the best damn carne asada ever* to show them Texas boys just how we roll with real Mexican food


King Taco used to be cool when they were just two of them. 

And this statement, sir, is undoubtedly a challenge not only to my own grill, but to many a taco shacks in the greater Los Angeles area.

Bako has some ah-ignt Mexican food as well. El Fogon in Lamont for a giant torta "doblé", or double the fixings; it'll feed a family of three, or just me.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 30, 2017)

The south knows... but the north on the other hand thinks burritos should have ground beef. Who puts ground beef in a burrito and calls it authentic?


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 30, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> undoubtedly a challenge not only to my own grill



Carne asada throw down? VentMonkey vs CALEMT vs ???


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 30, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> California Mexican? You're cute. You also forget that I used to work less than 20 miles from the Mexican border and at one point lived within 15 miles of the border. I'm very familiar with authentic Mexican lol.


Texican?? Ok, now we have a debate. Lol, it depends on the region itself and the settlers native to your particular state, indeed there are tons of different styles of mexican. 

But the best, thee best? Comes from any abuelítas kitchen made with love. I have been jonesing to try one of those Sonoran hot dogs known to Arizonians.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 30, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Texican?? Ok, now we have a debate. Lol, it depends on the region itself and the settlers native to your particular state, indeed there are tons of different styles of mexican.
> 
> But the best, thee best? Comes from any abuelítas kitchen made with love. I have been jonesing to try one of those Sonoran hot dogs known to Arizonians.


I love Sonoran hot dogs. And not texican lol. I was in New Mexico before I came to tsxas. But true. There's very few Mexican I don't like. With the biggest being when people bring me jalapenos when I ask for green Chile. That **** is nowhere near the same lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 30, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I was in New Mexico



Hatch chilies. Yeah buddy...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 30, 2017)

You lucky bastids. Savannah may have great southern cookin' and we know how to rock a low country boil... but there's no good Mexican or BBQ for miles. 

We do have good Vietnamese food though.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 30, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> We do have good Vietnamese food though.



Can't beat good Pho. And Georgia with no good BBQ? That I find hard to believe sir.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 30, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> would result in me drinking too much would be her argument more than anything. Plus she's a wine drinker not a beer drinker.


Make wine too


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 30, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> You lucky bastids. Savannah may have great southern cookin' and we know how to rock a low country boil... but there's no good Mexican or BBQ for miles.
> 
> We do have good Vietnamese food though.


What I'd do for for some real Southern food right now....


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 30, 2017)

All I have to offer is pizza and bagels lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 30, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I love Sonoran hot dogs. And not texican lol. I was in New Mexico before I came to tsxas. But true. There's very few Mexican I don't like. With the biggest being when people bring me jalapenos when I ask for green Chile. That **** is nowhere near the same lol


One of our pilots is from NM, and I've been meaning to remind him to slide some of those New Mexican chilis our way. 

I'm not a huge cheese-ladled mexican dish guy, and don't care for "spanish/ red" rice, lol. Everyone swears by my wife's, my grandma showed her how to make it before she passed away. 

I detest my burritos wet, unless we are talking about the "Manual's Special" from the infamous "El Tepeyac". This would be the acception to my wet burrito rule:


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 30, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmm the new Brantley Gilbert albumin isn't bad. I love my Google music subscription lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Markus Fox, Aaron Lewis's new album, Muscadine Bloodline, Mo Pitney, Granger Smith (more than his one radio song) are all worth a listen if you want something besides the same damn thing every radio station plays.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh and another "mexican food" gripe. Enchiladas are supposed to have CORN tortillas, NOT flour. "Enchiladas" with flour tortillas are a wet burrito.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 30, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Oh and another "mexican food" gripe. Enchiladas are supposed to have CORN tortillas, NOT flour. "Enchiladas" with flour tortillas are a wet burrito.


Preach it. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 30, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Make wine too



Grapes and sugar in a 5 gallon bucket in the closet? 

I'm back to guarding the recliner. My epically long work week is almost over! 11 more hours. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (Jan 30, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Please tell me you have a fire pole!
> 
> When I'm done being lazy I'll get a shot of the outside of my normal station and of the kitchen/living area.
> 
> ...


No we do not haha, not enough space in the bay to really consider one either.

Also, I would certainly die.


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 30, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> You lucky bastids. Savannah may have great southern cookin' and we know how to rock a low country boil... but there's no good Mexican or BBQ for miles.
> 
> We do have good Vietnamese food though.


No good Mexican here in Columbus either. I'd settle for some king taco though as a good substitute, till I go home to visit.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 30, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Grapes and sugar in a 5 gallon bucket in the closet?


listen, i can't do that jazz here in albany lol.
i am also watching south park


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 30, 2017)

luke_31 said:


> No good Mexican here in Columbus either. *I'd settle for some king taco* though as a good substitute, till I go home to visit.


They went national? Hmmm interesting, but do they still offer up the "medic special" in your neck of the woods?


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 30, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> They went national? Hmmm interesting, but do they still offer up the "medic special" in your neck of the woods?


Oh I see we're I wrote that one poorly. There is no king taco out here sadly. I'd like one, but will only get it going home and then driving to Pasadena if that one is still there.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 30, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> They went national? Hmmm interesting, but do they still offer up the "medic special" in your neck of the woods?



In N Out went national(?) which I'm kinda split about. I was a cult cool CA thing, but I can now get my 3x3 w/whole grilled onions, animal fries, and a neapolitan shake in like Texas, Arizona, Nevada, Utah, and Oregon. #Conflicted


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 30, 2017)

luke_31 said:


> Oh I see we're I wrote that one poorly. There is no king taco out here sadly. I'd like one, but will only get it going home and then driving to Pasadena if that one is still there.


Oh, no, no, no. You gotta go to either of the ELA spots, brother. Those are your only two hopes, if any. Oh, best taquitos and guacamole* in LA go to Pepe's.

*waiver: this is not gwak.


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 30, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Oh, no, no, no. You gotta go to either of the ELA spots, brother. Those are your only two hopes, if any. Oh, best taquitos and guacamole* in LA go to Pepe's.
> 
> *waiver: this is not gwak.


Takes too long from San Fernando valley


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 30, 2017)

luke_31 said:


> Takes too long from San Fernando valley


Haha, you are a true Angelino.


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 30, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Haha, you are a true Angelino.


lived 31 years out in LA


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 30, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> You lucky bastids. Savannah may have great southern cookin' and we know how to rock a low country boil... but there's no good Mexican or BBQ for miles.
> 
> We do have good Vietnamese food though.



Go down to Glynco, Ga. lots of Mexican folks down there and pretty good tacos etc.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 30, 2017)

luke_31 said:


> lived 31 years out in LA


You have me beat...by two years, although I'm not all that far still.


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 30, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> You have me beat...by two years, although I'm not all that far still.


Haven't lived in LA for almost 3 years now, plus another year I went to school up north.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 30, 2017)

Decided to have me a heavier beer after all. 
Victory Java Cask stout 






Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm from LA but don't really eat much Mexican food...actually not super familiar with its ins and outs lol. Sorry I grew up in a household where plain old black pepper (as in the kind you keep in a shaker next to the salt) is literally just about the hottest spice my mom can eat so I grew up without a lot of hot spicy stuff #LivingUnderARock

Not to say I don't like Mexican food by any means, I do, but it's not like I live for it haha, sure I'll go with you to your taco or burrito place, kinda know what enchiladas and quesadillas are lol, but I'm just as good with a burger or what have you #MyPictureIsInTheDictionaryNextTo"WASP"


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 30, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> In N Out went national(?) which I'm kinda split about. I was a cult cool CA thing, but I can now get my 3x3 w/whole grilled onions, animal fries, and a neapolitan shake in like Texas, Arizona, Nevada, Utah, and Oregon. #Conflicted


We got them down here a while back, but they're trying to compete with Whataburger. Key word- trying.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 30, 2017)

*Biased opinion here* In N Out is king, no if's and's or but's.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 30, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> We got them down here a while back, but they're trying to compete with Whataburger. Key word- trying.


Are we really comparing the almighty Double Double with Bobby Hill's favorite burger joint right now?


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 30, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> just as good with a burger


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 30, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Are we really comparing the almighty Double Double with Bobby Hill's favorite burger joint right now?
> View attachment 3470


Have you seen how big Bobby Hill is? He obviously knows good burgers.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 30, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> Have you seen how big Bobby Hill is?



Yeah, I work the occasional shift with him @DesertMedic66


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 30, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> Have you seen how big Bobby Hill is? He obviously knows good burgers.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 31, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


>


Sums up my impression of dispatch and myself when they send me to a certain hospital for a psych transfer.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 31, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> We got them down here a while back, but they're trying to compete with Whataburger. Key word- trying.





VentMonkey said:


> Are we really comparing the almighty Double Double with Bobby Hill's favorite burger joint right now?
> View attachment 3470



Whataburger sucks. The only good thing there is the root beer shake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 31, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Whataburger sucks. The only good thing there is the root beer shake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bite your tongue, sir. You know not of what you speak 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 31, 2017)

I love me some In N Out, but there's a Weinerschnitzel a half block away from the one by my house.....and I'll get my burgers at In N Out, but I'll get my Root Beer Floats from the Wienerschnitzel....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 31, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Bite your tongue, sir. You know not of what you speak
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



When you move here I will show you good fast foot burgers. I'll take a PTerry's over Whataburger any day of the week. The In and Outs here are crap otherwise I'd take you there. 



Jim37F said:


> I love me some In N Out, but there's a Weinerschnitzel a half block away from the one by my house.....and I'll get my burgers at In N Out, but I'll get my Root Beer Floats from the Wienerschnitzel....



Wienerschnitzel is super legit. The root beer shake at Whataburger is a shake not a float, it's pretty incredible. I'm a fan of the In and Out floats too, but it's pretty hard to mess up a root beer float.

Best one though...A&W by far.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 31, 2017)

You know it's going to be a day when the baby in the PALS video looks better than your patient...lived though, so +1


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 31, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Best one though...A&W by far.


Yes. Quoted for truth, love A&W, sucks there's none anywhere near me anymore  well there's one in Torrance, but even at work I don't a chance to go very often 

My partner needs to redo our EVOC cone course today, so I poked my head in the classroom lecture part when we got here, supposedly our new red rigs are due to some JEMS study that says people are more likely to pull over for a red ambulance vs a white one?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 31, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Yes. Quoted for truth, love A&W, sucks there's none anywhere near me anymore  well there's one in Torrance, but even at work I don't a chance to go very often
> 
> My partner needs to redo our EVOC cone course today, so I poked my head in the classroom lecture part when we got here, supposedly our new red rigs are due to some JEMS study that says people are more likely to pull over for a red ambulance vs a white one?



You lost me at "JEMS study". 


There's no A&W that I'm aware of anywhere near me :-/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 31, 2017)

Last A&W I went to was the one in NM in between my parents house and mine. I miss it lol. I love their root beer. Although Saint Arnolds root beer is amazing 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 31, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> You lost me at "JEMS study".


yeah....I kinda cocked my head and raised my eyebrow at that too.....but that's what the manager guy said...

He (only half) jokingly said over the next year when we're phasing in the new reds we can do our own mini stufy by comparing how often they get crashed into the older white ones lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 31, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Last A&W I went to was the one in NM in between my parents house and mine. I miss it lol. I love their root beer. Although Saint Arnolds root beer is amazing
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Do y'all have Maine Root sodas down there? They're probably the best sodas I've ever had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seirende (Jan 31, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> ...how often they get crashed into the older white ones lol



Ambo demolition derby?


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 31, 2017)

Oops, forgot the "vs." Though I guess you could still say that....I swear some people drive like it lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 31, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Do y'all have Maine Root sodas down there? They're probably the best sodas I've ever had.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think I've ever heard of them. But I'll check HEB when I go shopping tomorrow. I love HEB lol


----------



## Nick15 (Jan 31, 2017)

Yay...time to go to downtown la for my lovely dot card...
Oh and habit>in n out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 31, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Whataburger sucks. The only good thing there is the root beer shake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You shut your ***** mouth.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 31, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> When you move here I will show you good fast foot burgers. I'll take a PTerry's over Whataburger any day of the week. The In and Outs here are crap otherwise I'd take you there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a fan of P Terry's, but we don't have them down here. I usually hit them up whenever I'm in Austin.

And wienerschnitzel's is terrible. But we only have one, and it's in a ****ty area of town, so that may be why.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 31, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> Yay...time to go to downtown la for my lovely dot card...
> *Oh and habit>in n out*
> _That's a negative ghostrider_
> 
> ...


Had to remove my like for that sacrelig at the bottom, tsk tsk



STXmedic said:


> I am a fan of P Terry's, but we don't have them down here. I usually hit them up whenever I'm in Austin.
> 
> And wienerschnitzel's is terrible. But we only have one, and it's in a ****ty area of town, so that may be why.


Sometimes you just want a fried hotdogs on a stick....or a million mini corn dogs for cheap lol....but yeah mostly if I'm going there it's for their bomb root beer floats more so than the food lol


----------



## Nick15 (Jan 31, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Had to remove my like for that sacrelig at the bottom, tsk tsk
> 
> Sometimes you just want a fried hotdogs on a stick....or a million mini corn dogs for cheap lol....but yeah mostly if I'm going there it's for their bomb root beer floats more so than the food lol



I've never been a fan of in n outs taste. Habit just suites my taste buds perfectly. Plus I can get bacon and avocado on my burgers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 31, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Yeah, I work the occasional shift with him @DesertMedic66


Hey, you can go and... well you know what to do


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 31, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> Oh and habit>in n out



Clearly you're smoking crack.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 31, 2017)

Don't get me wrong, Habit is pretty bomb....but In N Out=King


----------



## Nick15 (Jan 31, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Clearly you're smoking crack.



Call me crazy but I'd take a double char with bacon and avocado any day over a double double. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 31, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> Call me crazy but I'd take a double char with bacon and avocado any day over a double double.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You crazy.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 31, 2017)

Based on the day I'm having, I'll take both right about now, bleh


----------



## ERDoc (Feb 1, 2017)

Gotta love seeing EMS come through the doors with a pt on the stretcher who is on her cell phone.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 1, 2017)

Ugh. This makes for at least one rsi or code per shift the last three weeks. I'm getting crispy

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 1, 2017)

Drop patient off.
Me: "Woo, nap time"
Dispatch: "nah son" least favorite hospital for least favorite reason.






Maybe I can be asleep by 2...


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 1, 2017)

Just kidding, violent psych time.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 1, 2017)

I just love leaving station for a call right after shift change at like 0705, and then not getting back into quarters till after 1930 because you keep getting street corner posts all day long after clearing calls


----------



## dutemplar (Feb 1, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I just love leaving station for a call right after shift change at like 0705, and then not getting back into quarters till after 1930 because you keep getting street corner posts all day long after clearing calls



...and that messed up my back even more than jumping out of perfectly good airplanes.  As I sit with a TEMS running on my lumbar now actually.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 1, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I just love leaving station for a call right after shift change at like 0705, and then not getting back into quarters till after 1930 because you keep getting street corner posts all day long after clearing calls


I can't fathom the amount of stupid that you deal with from your job. I would eventually have told dispatch to **** off, that is crazy.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 1, 2017)

That moment when you step outside to a brisk, cool morning complete with majestic views of your local surrounding mountainous communities.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 1, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3475
> 
> That moment when you step outside to a brisk, cool morning complete with majestic views of your local surrounding mountainous communities.


I stepped outside to snow, slush, and clouds


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 1, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3475
> 
> That moment when you step outside to a brisk, cool morning complete with majestic views of your local surrounding mountainous communities.


I haven't even stepped outside. I didn't get my nap, so I am still building the desire to get out of bed.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 1, 2017)

dutemplar said:


> ...and that messed up my back even more than jumping out of perfectly good airplanes.  As I sit with a TEMS running on my lumbar now actually.


Haha I may have used TEMS in the past..not sure how much I liked it though...I had more success visiting a chiropractor and an occasional massage...but the chiropractor visit was while I was in Georgia in Jumpmaster School, they're a little more expensive here in LA haha so I haven't been to one since, but luckily I don't hurt enough to feel like I need one right now anyway..



StCEMT said:


> I can't fathom the amount of stupid that you deal with from your job. I would eventually have told dispatch to **** off, that is crazy.


Yeah....there sure is a lot of stupid out here ha. I feel like I worked a day car shift (but even they get station posts as well!) I guess that's what happens when management decides to pull every Attendant Only and put them all through EVOC in one class vs. 2 or 3 EVOC classes to stagger them, so one day just gets slaughtered due to do many openings, and yup that day was my shift yesterday -_- so we kept having to do street corner posts as the only unit covering like 2 or 3 different stations due to low coverage -_-

Also I guess LA Co EMS Agency is getting serious about tracking hospital wall times, so now we have a brand new policy that it is mandatory for us to call dispatch on our Nextel Push-to-talk phones as soon as we put the patient into the hospital bed. The official terminology is now "Partially Available". Guys aren't a big fan because there's the preconceived notion that dispatch will then try to give us calls out of the hospital before fully ready (i.e. cleaning and making the gurney and ambulance, gaining signatures, utilizing the latrine and/or cafeteria because you haven't been back at station for 12 hours lol), so we'll see how that plays out..


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 1, 2017)

75*... Be jealous lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick15 (Feb 1, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Haha I may have used TEMS in the past..not sure how much I liked it though...I had more success visiting a chiropractor and an occasional massage...but the chiropractor visit was while I was in Georgia in Jumpmaster School, they're a little more expensive here in LA haha so I haven't been to one since, but luckily I don't hurt enough to feel like I need one right now anyway..
> 
> Yeah....there sure is a lot of stupid out here ha. I feel like I worked a day car shift (but even they get station posts as well!) I guess that's what happens when management decides to pull every Attendant Only and put them all through EVOC in one class vs. 2 or 3 EVOC classes to stagger them, so one day just gets slaughtered due to do many openings, and yup that day was my shift yesterday -_- so we kept having to do street corner posts as the only unit covering like 2 or 3 different stations due to low coverage -_-
> 
> Also I guess LA Co EMS Agency is getting serious about tracking hospital wall times, so now we have a brand new policy that it is mandatory for us to call dispatch on our Nextel Push-to-talk phones as soon as we put the patient into the hospital bed. The official terminology is now "Partially Available". Guys aren't a big fan because there's the preconceived notion that dispatch will then try to give us calls out of the hospital before fully ready (i.e. cleaning and making the gurney and ambulance, gaining signatures, utilizing the latrine and/or cafeteria because you haven't been back at station for 12 hours lol), so we'll see how that plays out..



I could totally see our dispatch lining up a call for us the second we fully go available. More than likely it'd be a transfer too...but I have to say it isn't too bad with holding the wall times. The longest I've ever had to wait has been 2.5 hours and I feel lucky that it was pretty short compared to others haha...one of our crews last week held the wall at county USC for 7 hours all for a transfer...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 1, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3475
> 
> That moment when you step outside to a brisk, cool morning complete with majestic views of your local surrounding mountainous communities.


Tehatchapi?


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 1, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Tehatchapi?


I live in Bakersfield, but yes today is an absolute gorgeous day. You can see both the Tehachapi, and Frazier Park areas from my house. They're even prettier covered in fresh powder.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 1, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> I could totally see our dispatch lining up a call for us the second we fully go available. More than likely it'd be a transfer too...but I have to say it isn't too bad with holding the wall times. The longest I've ever had to wait has been 2.5 hours and I feel lucky that it was pretty short compared to others haha...one of our crews last week held the wall at county USC for 7 hours all for a transfer...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ouch, yeah my record was just about 8 hours at Long Beach Memorial not too long ago. Also wouldn't be the first time I've cleared the hospital and gotten a call before even leaving the parking lot (really fun when you clear MLK in Willowbrook, and the call you get is in Inglewood, like how on earth am I the closest unit to that?! Then you know that if it's a BLS patient you're gonna be on the wall at Centinella for a hot minute because that's inevitably where all our Inglewood based units must be lol)


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 1, 2017)

Well, that's quite the lovely "discussion" over in the Mag. Sulfate thread. Somebody gotta "That Escalated Quickly" meme they can share?


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 1, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> My partner needs to redo our EVOC cone course today, so I poked my head in the classroom lecture part when we got here, supposedly our new red rigs are due to some JEMS study that says people are more likely to pull over for a red ambulance vs a white one?





Handsome Robb said:


> You lost me at "JEMS study".





Jim37F said:


> yeah....I kinda cocked my head and raised my eyebrow at that too.....but that's what the manager guy said...
> 
> He (only half) jokingly said over the next year when we're phasing in the new reds we can do our own mini stufy by comparing how often they get crashed into the older white ones lol


Well, a cursory Google search turns up this:
https://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/publications/fa_323.pdf

Sure not JEMS, but does seem to touch on the same things management was saying.

Anyways, the Compton guys seem to be interested in when we're supposed to be getting a new red rig (though maybe that's just because we've been in an old reserve van lately lol). There were a bunch of new red ones at EVOC, but clearly not quite ready to be put in service as many still didn't have all their lights fully installed, and at least one didn't even have windows in the box yet, just holes for them in the rear doors lol.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 1, 2017)

Medic 42, we have three code 3 calls pending for you. Medic 88, you can you take your code 7 now.

I hate SSM.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 1, 2017)

Aprz said:


> Medic 42, we have three code 3 calls pending for you. Medic 88, you can you take your code 7 now.
> 
> I hate SSM.


And yet all I hear in your post is Scorcese's voice in "Bringing Out The Dead". "X-ray, pick up the radio X-ray." Tell me, do you like your coffee bloody?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 1, 2017)

"Two taxis and a taxi"


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 1, 2017)

Am I the only one who appreciates thumbprint radio on Pandora? It's like it knows all my zany eclectic taste in music...


----------



## Tigger (Feb 1, 2017)

Aprz said:


> Medic 42, we have three code 3 calls pending for you. Medic 88, you can you take your code 7 now.
> 
> I hate SSM.


Two half shifts in the city this week. Posted once. Most of the other calls were within five minutes of getting to destination...


----------



## exodus (Feb 2, 2017)

Why did I decide to pick up the back half of our busiest 24 in the valley after working my normal unit, the busiest 12 in the valley?

I'm sleepy.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 2, 2017)

exodus said:


> Why did I decide to pick up the back half of our busiest 24 in the valley after working my normal unit, the busiest 12 in the valley?
> 
> I'm sleepy.


I'm gonna have a very busy and stressful day tomorrow at the BMW testing center hahaha


----------



## exodus (Feb 2, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I'm gonna have a very busy and stressful day tomorrow at the BMW testing center hahaha


I'm going Saturday with one of the sups there for the Thermal Cup, then Sunday cheerleading, Monday Thermal again, Tuesday CVR. Exciting week of  standbys...


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 2, 2017)

Been getting a lot of ICU transfers lately. Here's hoping for another tomorrow. Nice having real exposure to medical cases that offer some learning opportunities.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 2, 2017)

ERDoc said:


> Gotta love seeing EMS come through the doors with a pt on the stretcher who is on her cell phone.


That's about as good as the positive suitcase sign...


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 2, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Haha I may have used *TEMS* in the past..not sure how much I liked it though...I had more success visiting a chiropractor and an occasional massage...but the chiropractor visit was while I was in Georgia in Jumpmaster School, they're a little more expensive here in LA haha so I haven't been to one since, but luckily I don't hurt enough to feel like I need one right now anyway..



Ok, gotta fix something:

TEMS=
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TENS=


----------



## dutemplar (Feb 2, 2017)

Doh!  

Perhaps it was a tactical application of electrotherapy, which may or may not have been relatively concurrent with the procedure known as "baptizing with freedom."


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 2, 2017)

Well then. A city in my county just told Acadian they are no longer allowed to do transfers out of the city. The city has a hospital that does a lot of transfers. Big blow to Acadian and a boost for us. As county EMS authority we are now going to put up another truck to handle those transfers, plus help with extra 911 calls in the county. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 2, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Well then. A city in my county just told Acadian they are no longer allowed to do transfers out of the city. The city has a hospital that does a lot of transfers. Big blow to Acadian and a boost for us. As county EMS authority we are now going to put up another truck to handle those transfers, plus help with extra 911 calls in the county.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I've heard of counties saying "XYZ Company is not allowed to pick up a patient in our County" but to not allow them to transfer _out_? Seems a little odd....I'm guessing some sort of local political drama?

In a similar vein, management absolutely loves that we're a backup provider for Kaiser transfers, pretty much guaranteed payment for the IFT from Kaiser runs, it does help the companies bottom line, but of course there's plenty of guys/gals in the field grumbling about the increase in BLS IFT's since most people come over for the 911 calls...especially since they did away with the BLS IFT call bonus (still call bonus for ALS IFT's but of course the majority of our units that are BLS can't get in on that)


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 2, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I've heard of counties saying "XYZ Company is not allowed to pick up a patient in our County" but to not allow them to transfer _out_? Seems a little odd....I'm guessing some sort of local political drama?


Not being allowed _in_, and _transferring out_ are sort of one in the same; oftentimes it's an EOA stipulation. They typically get approval through the LEMS providers management staff in a pinch.


Jim37F said:


> still call bonus for ALS IFT's but of course the majority of our units that are BLS can't get in on that


What does your ALS call bonus entail?


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 2, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> What does your ALS call bonus entail?


Medics get $35 per ALS IFT, if you're a 1&1 EMT working an ALS unit, I'd get $20 bonus for chauffeuring them around lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 2, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I've heard of counties saying "XYZ Company is not allowed to pick up a patient in our County" but to not allow them to transfer _out_? Seems a little odd....I'm guessing some sort of local political drama?
> 
> In a similar vein, management absolutely loves that we're a backup provider for Kaiser transfers, pretty much guaranteed payment for the IFT from Kaiser runs, it does help the companies bottom line, but of course there's plenty of guys/gals in the field grumbling about the increase in BLS IFT's since most people come over for the 911 calls...especially since they did away with the BLS IFT call bonus (still call bonus for ALS IFT's but of course the majority of our units that are BLS can't get in on that)


It could be as simple as that theydidn't renew their city ambulance license. Or Acadian didn't play nice and pissed off the FD. And this means they can't even operate backup 911 or pickup at private residences in this city. We already have the county seat not allowing anyone but my agency to pickup 911/transfer in it (other than the mutual aid cities around us, but one of them is covered by more of our units too). 
They can still bring the patients to the hospital in that city.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 2, 2017)

Well, test is done. Out of 125 testing, only 3 scored higher than me. BUT, seniority points are killing me. I'm looking at #13-15 on the list. Rumor is they'll promote anywhere between 8 and 20... The next year will be agonous.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 2, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> Well, test is done. Out of 125 testing, only 3 scored higher than me. BUT, seniority points are killing me. I'm looking at #13-15 on the list. Rumor is they'll promote anywhere between 8 and 20... The next year will be agonous.


Good luck, STX.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 2, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> Well, test is done. Out of 125 testing, only 3 scored higher than me. BUT, seniority points are killing me. I'm looking at #13-15 on the list. Rumor is they'll promote anywhere between 8 and 20... The next year will be agonous.


this is for fire Lt.?


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 2, 2017)

Regarding UC Berkeley:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 2, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Medics get $35 per ALS IFT, if you're a 1&1 EMT working an ALS unit, I'd get $20 bonus for chauffeuring them around lol



I'd tell dispatch to give me ALS IFTs all day long. 

Easy money! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 2, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'd tell dispatch to give me ALS IFTs all day long.
> 
> Easy money!
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's funny, two of our 4 ALS units are scheduled 1&1 right now, (and if there's not a second medic for a third they'll staff 1&1, the 4th is contractually required to be dual medic for one of our response cities) and even though people grumble all the time about "Why do you wanna work that shift? All you'll do all day long is IFT's, you won't get any County (911) calls!", and yet, those shifts are hardly ever open for pickup hmm lol


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 2, 2017)

Patient feeling nauseous....
Me: Would you like Zofran?
Pt: No, I'll just hold this emesis bag.
Me: Alrighty then...
*15 minutes later*
Pt: *blarg, nasty vomit noise, blech*





Me: verdammt scheiße ...."How about now?"


----------



## Nick15 (Feb 2, 2017)

Perfect dinner tonight before I work a 24 tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> this is for fire Lt.?


Indeed, sir.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 3, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> Indeed, sir.


Out here in NY the Lt. exam (as per family member) takes about 13-17, captain 6-11 then the chiefs are selected by ones and twos


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Out here in NY the Lt. exam (as per family member) takes about 13-17, captain 6-11 then the chiefs are selected by ones and twos


For FDNY? If so, that's a much lower number than I'd have expected from them


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 3, 2017)

West ny. Not fdny. Figured you would've been in a slightly smaller system then fdny lol I can get those numbers too if you'd like


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 3, 2017)

however, being a Lt. at your age.. you'd be tracking to be a deputy chief before 40-43. Which means you'd be looking at some niceeeee pension


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 3, 2017)

Gotcha. Yeah, definitely not that big. We have about 2,000 uniformed positions here. And yeah, if I decide to go for battalion chief, it'll be in my mid to late 30s, with deputy possibly a few years after that. Not sure if I want that headache though... Lol


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 3, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> Gotcha. Yeah, definitely not that big. We have about 2,000 uniformed positions here. And yeah, if I decide to go for battalion chief, it'll be in my mid to late 30s, with deputy possibly a few years after that. Not sure if I want that headache though... Lol


my family member did it just to gain an extra 30k/yr in pension. His structure was 25yrs in base 75%. every year after +2%. Every promotional position is +2%. 75% (or increased due to years or promotion) was based on the top 5 yrs of pay. So taking the chief spot gave him +4% for a year, and promotion, putting him at 96 or 98 i forgot. Then basing his salary off of salary 1(chief), which was 30k more then salary 2(assistant chief?, dont know fire ranks that well). He said its great when you get a family because it's not shift work it's 9-5. or 8-4 whatever you want to call it. For me it would've been a no brainer, for him he actually had to think.

Feel free to pm, and i can ask just about anything, he's a very close family member.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 3, 2017)

6 days off, now to determine if I want to so graciously give up one of my weekend days for a 12 hour ground shift at double time. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> 6 days off, now to determine if I want to so graciously give up one of my weekend days for a 12 hour ground shift at double time. Decisions, decisions...


I smell @VentMonkey  going to be treating himself to something nice after that double time shift... like an extra mortgage payment, or food bill!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> 6 days off, now to determine if I want to so graciously give up one of my weekend days for a 12 hour ground shift at double time. Decisions, decisions...



It is so hard to say no to that cash


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 3, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'd tell dispatch to give me ALS IFTs all day long.
> 
> Easy money!
> 
> ...


Picked up one of the 1&1 shifts next week, out of the WeHo station that has 1 BLS unit, so fairly busy, relatively geographically isolated so still a good chance for 911s, but still known to get a bunch of IFTs so call bonuses plus county calls so should be a decent day.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 3, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> It is so hard to say no to that cash



It really is, however, our consistently depleted weekend schedules begs to differ. Still, for a guy with mouths to feed and my "selfishly having fun days" well behind me, it's only that much nicer come pay period.




And, @NysEms2117 you're pretty spot on. Most of is directly out of my pocket. No greater gift than being a selfless parent, IMHO.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 3, 2017)

Was just trying to think of "adulting things" lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Was just trying to think of "adulting things" lol


Lol, fair enough, however, my wife and I have long been removed from the "adulting phase" and moved over to the "parenting phase"; completely different subset.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> 6 days off, now to determine if I want to so graciously give up one of my weekend days for a 12 hour ground shift at double time. Decisions, decisions...


Sounds like an investment. Half the work + same pay= more time and money for family stuff.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, fair enough, however, my wife and I have long been removed from the "adulting phase" and moved over to the "parenting phase"; completely different subset.


so kids now getting new toys ??


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> so kids now getting new toys ??


I'm a dad with two girls, I spoil, mama disciplines. Gymnastics and swim lessons don't pay for themselves, nor do horse lessons.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I'm a dad with two girls, I spoil, mama disciplines. Gymnastics and swim lessons don't pay for themselves, nor do horse lessons.



Horse lessons are a thing!? I get swim and gymnastics... But what!? Do you have to buy the horse too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I'm a dad with two girls, I spoil, mama disciplines. Gymnastics and swim lessons don't pay for themselves, nor do horse lessons.



Jeeze, when I was a kid I just played baseball for 8 years.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Horse lessons are a thing!? I get swim and gymnastics... But what!? Do you have to buy the horse too?


Lol, no horse. My six year old is obsessed with horses so much so that she can recite random facts about the different breeds. Lo and behold "Santa" gave her a bundle of horse sessions. We had to wait until she turned six though, and now she wants to wait until the spring as apparently it's better riding weather? Mu-uh.


CALEMT said:


> Jeeze, when I was a kid I just played baseball for 8 years.


Yes, both are being held to stick out their gymnastics and swim respectively until they're through with them (i.e., have to have "graduated" their competencies) before moving on to another activity unless; one does swim, the other gymnastics. 

And yes, they get shot down for stuff all the time. They're held to grades, and chores like most good kids I'd like to think. The horse lessons for our 6 year old were a Christmas/ birthday gift.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 3, 2017)

I was simple. All I wanted to do was play baseball. Now my sister on the other hand jumped between different sports till she found one that she liked. Good grades meant that I could play baseball, bad grades were a no go.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Horse lessons are a thing!? I get swim and gymnastics... But what!? Do you have to buy the horse too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Two of my sister's compete in different stuff. One actually took a nice tumble a while back and got a concussion. They are always doing **** too. Riding a bunch, competitions locally and at out of state events on occasion. Both are interested in some kind of vet work now lol.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 3, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Yep. Two of my sister's compete in different stuff. One actually took a nice tumble a while back and got a concussion. They are always doing **** too. Riding a bunch, competitions locally and at out of state events on occasion. Both are interested in some kind of vet work now lol.


Yeah, I'm half worried she'll be naturally inclined as an equestrian which is by no means cheap. And same here, we think she might be into the veterinarian path since she's an animal lover top to bottom.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Yeah, I'm half worried she'll be naturally inclined as an equestrian which is by no means cheap. And same here, we think she might be into the veterinarian path since she's an animal lover top to bottom.



Welcome to my life. My wife, the vet, had show horses (yes, multiple) and competed in horse shows all over the country. Wanna talk expensive? Guess what having a farrier out to the barn costs for new shoes?


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 3, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> Welcome to my life. My wife, the vet, had show horses (yes, multiple) and competed in horse shows all over the country. Wanna talk expensive? Guess what having a farrier out to the barn costs for new shoes?


Baby steps, brother, baby steps. Why else am I pushing for a degree for myself and for my wife to shoot for her MSN? 

As far as my "adult" money? lol directly into my retirement accounts. Every blue moon I may treat myself to something nice like a new pair of running shoes. I really am low maintenance, so's my wife. The girls? Not so much. Oh, and we still want a boy.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 3, 2017)

@VentMonkey, no it isn't. But at least being a vet pays decently so she can continue horse things if she so desires.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 3, 2017)

I still vividly remember the obnoxiously affluent crowds at an equestrian stand by I did yeeears ago in RPV. We have quite a few horse riders here, too.

It's KernCal! Still a good sense of the old Wild West.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 3, 2017)

Man, if only my wife wanted to move to Cali. I'd put on the orange and blue.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 3, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> Man, if only my wife wanted to move to Cali. I'd put on the orange and blue.


I'd split my bonus with you, and see to it that I use whatever (limited) clout I have left to get you into a supe coupe.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 3, 2017)

...and beer. and food. and... okay. beer and food.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 3, 2017)

Polo matches man. Did stand by for those for a while. People bringing 5 horses, others driving Mercedes, auctions or stuff going for a couple g's. There is money around there for sure.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 3, 2017)

I wanted a football and pads. Got that + a shovel.( so I can shovel the driveway ofc.) lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 4, 2017)

While I can't give details... amazingly enough, 17 YEARS after learning how to do an IO, drilled my first.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 4, 2017)

So tired of the *****ing down here from people who don't like change. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 4, 2017)

Been sitting for 3 hours shooting the **** with my partner. So far this has been a good shift. Now if I could just get to the Children's hospital later for a warm lunch, I'd be golden.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 4, 2017)

When dispatch sends you on another chest pain call.





When you find fire doing compressions on your patient.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 4, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> When dispatch sends you on another chest pain call.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like that's the faces you make when you're the BLS ambulance dispatched to a seizure patient 2 blocks away from your station and walk in first on scene and find family doing chest compressions (happened to me ~6 months ago, def an "oh ****" moment)


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 4, 2017)

How we got off on time I haven't a clue, but after today's shift a quick run is in order.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 5, 2017)

So the story I promised earlier. Sat for the first 4 hours, twas beautiful. Food was had. Bullshitted. Drove around some. Then. First code as a medic, lots of learning points after getting out of the student zone. So Fire technically runs the show when we are on scene, but we are (mostly) on the same page. Called for chest pain, get on scene and see the truck, walk through the door of the store and see nothing. Door person has no idea where they are. So after some confused looks between me and the partner, we wander around until someone pulls us aside. Turn into the isle and there they are, compressions and trying to make 1:10k from 1:1k and I think we both went "oh ****". Insert normal ACLS schtuff, with some things in hindsight I should have questioned and been more vocal about, but the important things were being handled (airway/compressions). So long story short asystole-->PEA-->VT-->NSR. 6 minute ride to the hospital, and by the time I leave he is talking and answering questions. Definitely a lot of little things I learned to do better for next time, but overall it went decently well and in the end ol boy got a good neuro outcome....91, so I don't know how long he will get to enjoy it, but damn that was the most responsive I have seen someone after ROSC or just having all that jazz done in general. Then ran mostly non-stop for the next 10 hours. I earned my paycheck today, time for food and sleep.

Today also reaffirmed my love for igels.


----------



## cruiseforever (Feb 5, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> Welcome to my life. My wife, the vet, had show horses (yes, multiple) and competed in horse shows all over the country. Wanna talk expensive? Guess what having a farrier out to the barn costs for new shoes?



160-175, depending on his mood.  I am told I am getting a good deal.  Yes horses are very expensive if you want to do it right.  Did not get into them until later in life.  I find them to be a great stress reducer.

I always thought puppies were a good way to meet women.  Horses are definitely a major draw to women.  At least  10 women at least for every man.


----------



## terrible one (Feb 5, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Today also reaffirmed my love for igels.



Interesting. I had a similar pt who sounded like he had a syncopal episode. But not quite sure, male in his 70s. Has zero complaints. No CP, SOB, weakness, etc. nothing. Well put him on the monitor and he's in VT. 
So while putting on the pads, and starting a line he codes. Couple shocks, compressions, and amiodarone and 10 min later he's A/O x 4 and wondering why he needs an ambulance ride. Pretty interesting to see all those phases first hand.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 5, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> ol boy got a good neuro outcome....91,



Not just a win for you but a win for AHA. Pretty badass man.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 5, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> First code as a medic





StCEMT said:


> in the end ol boy got a good neuro outcome....91


I request you change your education from "Paramedic" to "Paragod" please and thank you.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 5, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Not just a win for you but a win for AHA. Pretty badass man.


It is indeed. He had compressions from fire almost immediately I believe. Very little down time. It wasn't true CCR entirely, they got started off a bit weird, but like I said, the most important things were done so eh. Does seem to show that good compressions asap are biiiiiig.



NysEms2117 said:


> I request you change your education from "Paramedic" to "Paragod" please and thank you.


The Fire Captain is who really kept us running cleaner. That dude made sure compressions were kept up, meds were given, and that we were just generally doing a good job.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 5, 2017)

terrible one said:


> Pretty interesting to see all those phases first hand.



The changes are pretty wild to see for sure.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 5, 2017)

That's the kind of thing that keeps you going as a medic. Knowing you occasionally get one back makes all the non saves worth it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 5, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> That's the kind of thing that keeps you going as a medic. Knowing you occasionally get one back makes all the non saves worth it.


It really is. The year before I decided to do critical care I had a handful of these. From the clinically dead patient discharged 3 weeks later with complete neurological recovery, the symptomatic VT that cardioverted peri-arrested then looked up at us after having slid half way down their recliner and asked: "did I just die?", to a patient at a K Mart we burned so bad they had that "smell", and was half combative and kept wondering wth happened by the time the EM doc assessed them.

Good job, @StCEMT, relish in the call as long as you can. That sense of self-gratification has kept me afloat. Now, calls that are "saves" to most "war-story" hungry new comers sound like a lot of paperwork to me; I just take them as they come.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 5, 2017)

It was much needed. I've gotten an influx of stupid things that have been getting on my nerves a bit lately and I know I haven't hidden it the best at times (especially at 2am). That's why the ICU transfers were so welcomed. This call definitely set a much better tone for the rest of the day.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Now, calls that are "saves" to most "war-story" hungry new comers sound like a lot of paperwork to me; I just take them as they come.



Don't even get me started....My first time filling out a PCR for a code....I missed being the driver once I actually got a chance to open the computer up.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 5, 2017)

Sounds like a very well-run encounter.

Applied for a local county EMS service that is doing interesting things and looks to be a better fit for me and my family. Hoping I get selected.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 5, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Don't even get me started....My first time filling out a PCR for a code....I missed being the driver once I actually got a chance to open the computer up.


Lol, I used to tell one of my old partners this all the time, and he echoed the response when he had his first as a paramedic.

That, and the endlessly immature douchebags who constantly brag about their shootings and stabbings almost always get the: "have fun at your depo." from me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Sounds like a very well-run encounter.
> 
> Applied for a local county EMS service that is doing interesting things and looks to be a better fit for me and my family. Hoping I get selected.


Black ambo?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 5, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Black ambo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



White dodges with Star Trek Next Gen fonts


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> White dodges with Star Trek Next Gen fonts


The bendy County?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 5, 2017)

*whistleing*Walk back into station just in time to see Atlanta intercept and return 82 yards for a touchdown, 21-zip


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 5, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> *whistleing*Walk back into station just in time to see Atlanta intercept and return 82 yards for a touchdown, 21-zip


Aaaaaannd even though we were third up (2 other units already at station when we got there), 10 min later we're getting a call after the other 2 already caught runs themselves....


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 5, 2017)

You know they're desperate when Brady is handing off the ball for a pass.


----------



## redundantbassist (Feb 5, 2017)

Looks like tiger woods just hit a homerun...


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 5, 2017)

Talk about a buzzkill. Ugh, Brady the quintessential pansy. At least it was a good game.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Talk about a buzzkill. Ugh, Brady the quintessential pansy. At least it was a good game.


ruined my super bowl party . i genuinely dislike that pansy.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 5, 2017)

Even though I grew up in New England, I didn't have a dog in that fight ... but damn, that was a great game.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank God that crap is over. Now I get to watch my Angels have another loosing season, yay me...


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 5, 2017)

Well I only got to watch 20 min of the game, first 10 min where the Falcons scored their third touchdown to the Pats zipo....then the last 10 min (came back into station to watch the last 5 ot regulation+ overtime), and while Im not a huge football fan (don't really follow any specific teams or players or stats) I was more pulling for the Falcons than the Pats...but damn, that was one hell of a comeback, def an ending worth watching


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 5, 2017)

I feel empty inside. You could hear a string of expletives at my super bowl party, followed by dead silence. You could hear a pin drop.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 5, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> I feel empty inside. You could hear a string of expletives at my super bowl party, followed by dead silence. You could hear a pin drop.


Yeah, I can't imagine what most Georgianians are going through.

Am I the only one who can't stand how the media refers to everything The Pats do in the singular form? There's no "I" in Brady.

In other news: anyone see any good commercials? I didn't, though I didn't pay a great deal of attention. I did see Spuds McKenzie got resurrected from the grave; that is all.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2017)

I feel like this is me at my agency

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 5, 2017)

@TransportJockey I feel your pain. My experience says that this is often the product of a cumulative culture of "fear of the unknown", rumor mills, reading things the wrong way, and just generally not being blessed with common sense.


----------



## Rano Pano (Feb 5, 2017)

Amazing game. I can't stand MA sport teams, but that was incredible.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 5, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I feel like this is me at my agency
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Jeez. Me too.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 5, 2017)

Was pulling for the Falcons, but damn.
 Gotta respect that comeback, that was impressive.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 5, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I feel like this is me at my agency
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Especially my IFT days. Now, they couldn't care less. "Do your thing, just dont end up on the news..."


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 5, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> Especially my IFT days. Now, they couldn't care less. "Do your thing, just dont end up on the news..."


Do your thing, just don't let the supervisor find out.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 6, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> I feel empty inside. You could hear a string of expletives at my super bowl party, followed by dead silence. You could hear a pin drop.


Same. My party wasn't so much pats haters. Just Brady despisers


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 6, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Yeah, I can't imagine what most Georgianians are going through.
> 
> Am I the only one who can't stand how the media refers to everything The Pats do in the singular form? There's no "I" in Brady.
> 
> In other news: anyone see any good commercials? I didn't, though I didn't pay a great deal of attention. I did see Spuds McKenzie got resurrected from the grave; that is all.


I liked the cam newton playing pop warner one. When he drop kicked that kid was kinda funny to me


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 6, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Just Brady despisers



Pretty much 80% of the people rooting for the Falcons tonight.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 6, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Pretty much 80% of the people rooting for the Falcons tonight.


Myself included . Go Bucs!!


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 6, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> Jeez. Me too.


Me three!!!


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 6, 2017)

Spring training 2017. To go or not to go? That is the question.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 6, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Spring training 2017. To go or not to go? That is the question.


Are they in Glendale AZ like the only SoCal team that truly matters?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 6, 2017)

Well today was interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 6, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Are they in Glendale AZ like the only SoCal team that truly matters?



Tempe.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 6, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Tempe.


Same diff, still hot AF in the Spring.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 6, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Same diff, still hot AF in the Spring.



March ain't so bad.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 6, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> March ain't so bad.


I went in May? It was already 100 by noon. Good clean, dry air though. The sports complex they had there was legit, too.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 6, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I went in May? It was already 100 by noon. Good clean, dry air though. The sports complex they had there was legit, too.



May 30th is the last day of didactic for me. Coincidentally the Angels are at home that day...


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 6, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Spring training 2017. To go or not to go? That is the question.





VentMonkey said:


> Are they in Glendale AZ like the only SoCal team that truly matters?


My dad, uncle, and their friends near religiously make the yearly trip to Tempe for spring training.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 6, 2017)

Half tempted to organize a Freeway Series game with the SoCal fellas on here...


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 6, 2017)

Well not used to going to sleep early for early morning shifts. Not gonna get much sleep at all.  Fortunately I should be able to squeeze in a nap since shift starts at 0500.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 6, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Well not used to going to sleep early for early morning shifts. Not gonna get much sleep at all.  Fortunately I should be able to squeeze in a nap since shift starts at 0500.


I did this exact start time yesterday, I feel your pain. I got home and was ready to KTFO by 7. I champed it through til 9-10 ish then ended up taking another long nap today. Eh, you're younger though...you got this.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 6, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Half tempted to organize a Freeway Series game with the SoCal fellas on here...



Freeway series games are the best... if they're at the Big A


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 6, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Freeway series games are the best... if they're at the Big A


Pfffth, blasphemy!!! I see your "Big A" and raise you the beauty of Chavez Ravine.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 6, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Pfffth, blasphemy!!! I see your "Big A" and raise you the beauty of Chavez Ravine.



Yeah, no. Maybe if the Dodgers were still in Brooklyn then maybe... The Angels have always been a CA team.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 6, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Yeah, no. Maybe if the Dodgers were still in Brooklyn then maybe... The Angels have always been a CA team.


Yet they wish to be Angelinos like Los Doyers.

Gotta love Dem Angelino Bums.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 6, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Yet the wish to be Angelinos like Los Doyers.



I was a fan of the Los Angeles Angels (original name), California Angels, or Anaheim Angels. The Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim is just retarded.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 6, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I was a fan of the Los Angeles Angels (original name),* California Angels*, or Anaheim Angels. The Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim is just retarded.


This, I vote this, and only this. And get rid of that damn rally monkey.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 6, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> This, I vote this, and only this. And get rid of that damn rally monkey.



Somebody's jealous...


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 6, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Somebody's jealous...


I draw the line at rally towels, as do any self-respecting teams.

Although Chief Nokahoma was pretty awesome. I'm a tad jealous of his awesomeness, not to mention his name.


----------



## cruiseforever (Feb 6, 2017)

Now the Super Bowl hype in Minnesota will pickup.  I am really hoping for a snowstorm on game day.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 6, 2017)

GO Randy Johnson???


----------



## Fry14MN (Feb 6, 2017)

cruiseforever said:


> Now the Super Bowl hype in Minnesota will pickup.  I am really hoping for a snowstorm on game day.


I work at a hospital downtown Minneapolis right by the new stadium...I can only imagine how my shift will go if I get posted in the ER that night. We will probably have extra officers on hand that night.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 6, 2017)

News is talking to the crew of LA County Sheriff's Air Rescue 5 about a mountain rescue they just did the other day....one of the guys job title was listed as Deputy Paramedic....like somehow I get the feeling that the number of individuals whose current duty position is LACo Sheriff's Deputy Paramedic are in the single digit range lol


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 6, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> News is talking to the crew of LA County Sheriff's Air Rescue 5 about a mountain rescue they just did the other day....one of the guys job title was listed as Deputy Paramedic....like somehow I get the feeling that the number of individuals whose current duty position is LACo Sheriff's Deputy Paramedic are in the single digit range lol



Can probably count them all on 1 hand.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 6, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> News is talking to the crew of LA County Sheriff's Air Rescue 5 about a mountain rescue they just did the other day....one of the guys job title was listed as Deputy Paramedic....like somehow I get the feeling that the number of individuals whose current duty position is LACo Sheriff's Deputy Paramedic are in the single digit range lol





CALEMT said:


> Can probably count them all on 1 hand.


Lol, I was looking for the Vertical 911 article about their air ops. It should be more than a handful. 

Obviously the word "medic" to the media is a loose term, but, TMK they're called TFD's, or Tactical Flight Deputies. They're put through PTI, and do full medic internships with LaCoFD and/ or were paramedics beforehand; it's usually the former though.

These are usually guys who have been on the department for a long time, and they train like their lives depend on it (see: are more physically fit than I ever was in my prime). As far as their "medic skills", well, it's LA, so yeah.

They do/ did have glidescopes on their person, and I still remember one of their TFD's showing us how to use it at PHTLS class I took with Downey Fire years ago.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 6, 2017)

12 calls in 14.5 hours. Worked from 0430-2100. Vent transfer that went to ****...I am all Paramediced out today. No more. Nope.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 7, 2017)

Some no good, rotten SOB broke a window in my truck last night. Nothing stolen, but now I've got a $300 window glass replacement on tap for this afternoon. The cops think it was some local kids.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 7, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> Some no good, rotten SOB broke a window in my truck last night. Nothing stolen, but now I've got a $300 window glass replacement on tap for this afternoon. The cops think it was some local kids.
> 
> View attachment 3497


soooo who's knees we breakin'?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 7, 2017)

Three or 4 houses on my street were hit last night. Nothing stolen, just a smashed window. And of course, the glass guy can't come til tomorrow morning and it's going to POUR tonight.  

I think we need a neighborhood watch or something. My neighbor across the street is a Savannah firefighter and his brodozer got hit too. He's one pissed off dude.


----------



## terrible one (Feb 7, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Obviously the word "medic" to the media is a loose term, but, TMK they're called TFD's, or Tactical Flight Deputies. They're put through PTI, and do full medic internships with LaCoFD and/ or were paramedics beforehand; it's usually the former though.
> 
> These are usually guys who have been on the department for a long time, and they train like their lives depend on it (see: are more physically fit than I ever was in my prime). As far as their "medic skills", well, it's LA, so yeah.



Oh PTI, idk how they are even still considered a paramedic program. Worst of the worst. And that's saying a lot for LA county medics.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 7, 2017)

terrible one said:


> Oh PTI, idk how they are even still considered a paramedic program. Worst of the worst. And that's saying a lot for LA county medics.


I agree. I'm not sure how long they're "didactic" is now, but last I heard it was ~3? months; deplorable, absolutely deplorable.

I stand by my "let 'em just be AEMT's already" theory. Seriously, it's about how they function, and/ or about the same scope/ ETA to the ED's without really needing full ALS measures.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 7, 2017)

Our local hospital (lvl 1) is on complete stroke divert and their 55 bed er is holding 45 admitted patients. This has been a ****ty day. Rsi'd a stroke and had to run 35 miles with it by ground 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 7, 2017)

Back from a vacation -- looks like I've missed some fun!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 7, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Back from a vacation -- looks like I've missed some fun!


Sure have!


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 7, 2017)

One of my old EMT's, who's now a paramedic, cleaned house today at our annual employee recognition awards. 

I can honestly say I could not be happier, and more excited for this guy. One of the _most_ _deserving_ people I know. That is all.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 8, 2017)

Just in case anyone had forgotten...

Pat's win! TB12GOAT!


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 8, 2017)

I was checking some computer stuff at our main hub when an emergent call goes out. Bee bop along not having looked at the address. I was literally at this house yesterday. Really lady....really....


----------



## terrible one (Feb 8, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I agree. I'm not sure how long they're "didactic" is now, but last I heard it was ~3? months; deplorable, absolutely deplorable.
> 
> I stand by my "let 'em just be AEMT's already" theory. Seriously, it's about how they function, and/ or about the same scope/ ETA to the ED's without really needing full ALS measures.



Pretty much. I'd say about 75% don't even want to be paramedics. Don't get sick in LA county, you may be murdered by an la county ff/pm


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 8, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I was checking some computer stuff at our main hub when an emergent call goes out. Bee bop along not having looked at the address. I was literally at this house yesterday. Really lady....really....


Last shift we got a call and as I was typing the address into Google Maps on my phone, it autocompleted as a recent search... like huh, it's not a SNF or anything, just a house...as we pull up on scene it hits me...we were there earlier that morning....for the same patient....


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 8, 2017)

Isn't that the best? Gotta love that Medicare.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 8, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Last shift we got a call and as I was typing the address into Google Maps on my phone, it autocompleted as a recent search... like huh, it's not a SNF or anything, just a house...as we pull up on scene it hits me...we were there earlier that morning....for the same patient....





StCEMT said:


> Isn't that the best? Gotta love that Medicare.


We picked her up in the morning for a chief of abdominal pain secondary to week long constipation  w/ indigestion....well it turns out later that that was a chronic situation that she was so tired of family overheard her later that day back at home talking to herself about how she just wanted to take a bunch of pills and follow her late husband,  so yeah.....


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 8, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I was checking some computer stuff at our main hub when an emergent call goes out. Bee bop along not having looked at the address. I was literally at this house yesterday. Really lady....really....



I don't want to come off like a d!ck, but (for your sake) you may want to slow down on the salt; you've been a medic like 3 minutes. 

For longevity and sanity, just realize you are (in fact) an ambulance driver and your job is to drive people to the hospital. Some patients will be more acute than others but your job is simply to sort them out and transport appropriately. 

It will take you approximately 3-5 years of doing this full-time to BEGIN developing any sort of informed intuition regarding pt acuity. In the meantime, follow your protocols, listen to your pts and simply make it your goal to be a safe medic. 

It's the drunk that you transport every other day that will end your career when he has an actual cardiac event and you blow it off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 8, 2017)

In other news, Younger season in here 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 8, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> you may want to slow down on the salt


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 8, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> I don't want to come off like a d!ck, but (for your sake) you may want to slow down on the salt; you've been a medic like 3 minutes.
> 
> For longevity and sanity, just realize you are (in fact) an ambulance driver and your job is to drive people to the hospital. Some patients will be more acute than others but your job is simply to sort them out and transport appropriately.
> 
> ...


1 am fueled annoyance, but your point is noted all the same from here.



VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3504







More like this child. Only half joking lol.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 9, 2017)

84 degrees for the high today and I'm watching a blizzard hit the north east.


----------



## agregularguy (Feb 9, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> 84 degrees for the high today and I'm watching a blizzard hit the north east.



So jealous of you.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 9, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> 84 degrees for the high today and I'm watching a blizzard hit the north east.


yea. Thats great... just great.. about 10 inches so far, another 6 to come apparently... so much for 5-8 total..


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 9, 2017)

It seems like we almost need a thread for "is two people on the ambulance adequate"?

Lol....


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 9, 2017)

well, two people for the ambulance, 3 firefighters, and a cop to stand around and taze a combative patient


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 9, 2017)

I feel as if somebody should walk around on scene with a giant hat that says HMFIC, anything involved goes through him/her.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 9, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I feel as if somebody should walk around on scene with a giant hat that says HMFIC, anything involved goes through him/her.



I just look to see who has firearms. I usually defer to them.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 9, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> I just look to see who has firearms. I usually defer to them.


People seem to be thinking they're villains at the moment


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm changing my damn username.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 9, 2017)

Hmmm this 78 degree weather is quite agreeable. I like it lol. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 9, 2017)

Missouri is being indecisive as always. 65->snow->30's x2-> back up soon to 65


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 9, 2017)

I needs it 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 9, 2017)

Here's mine. 






TransportJockey said:


> I needs it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 9, 2017)

Damn it you changed your name lol. I got confused seeing a picture I already saw on Facebook lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 9, 2017)

Yep. Everyone still thinks I'm in DE. 

It was time for a change.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 9, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Yep. Everyone still thinks I'm in DE.
> 
> It was time for a change.


You will always be DE to me.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 9, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Damn it you changed your name lol.



I didn't even notice. Just knew it was him by his avatar. #Oblivious


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lesson of the day: do not wait until the last minute to do an online 48 hour paramedic refresher or else you may have a day or 2 where you have to wake up at 0200 to take a class


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 9, 2017)

That sucks. I'm pounding all my CE in now, for next years recert. Last time around I ran out of time and had to recert by test. That sucks worse.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 10, 2017)

Looks like we'll be adding one more little monkey to our family. 

#AndTheOvertimeRollsOn


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 10, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> That sucks. I'm pounding all my CE IN NOW, for next years recert. I ran out of time and had to recert by test. That sucks worse.


I should be getting a decent amount of CEs next year so I will hopefully be good but I'm going to the the refresher classes or at least start them a year in advance. 

I had planned on intially letting it lapse because I don't plan on moving out of the area but with the shortage of medics there has been talks about sending medics from out here to different states for about a month or so for coverage which requires national. Not many medics out here keep national.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 10, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> wake up at 0200 to take a class



Where in the hell are you driving?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 10, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Where in the hell are you driving?


No where. It's 100% online. They just have time blocks on certain days where you can take a course since it is instructor based (they are in the east coast).


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 10, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> No where. It's 100% online. They just have time blocks on certain days where you can take a course since it is instructor based (they are in the east coast).



That sucks on so many levels. If I'm waking up that early then I'm going somewhere vs an online class looking at my bed... at 2am...


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 10, 2017)

After some long days, not enough sleep, and hating everything about Tuesday....A message of hope. May the cheeseburgers and alcohol bless you all.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 10, 2017)

@akflightmedic That 5 year necro thread bump, oh man.


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 10, 2017)

Yep....they aren't bad when there is something new to offer but when you bump an old one and speak non sense....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 10, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> View attachment 3507



Where do I get one!?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 10, 2017)

Let the drinking commence! 

#WatchForPelicans







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 10, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Where do I get one!?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




http://www.levelzeroems.com/


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 10, 2017)

These aren't from that moron who ran that Paramedic AF page, are they? Isn't that what he called himself?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 10, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> These aren't from that moron who ran that Paramedic AF page, are they? Isn't that what he called himself?



different guy


----------



## exodus (Feb 10, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> These aren't from that moron who ran that Paramedic AF page, are they? Isn't that what he called himself?



I love those pages. It's so much fun watching people argue; especially when someone posts a picture of a cop car in an empty ambulance bay and everyone starts saying how they're going to slash his tires, do random vandalism to the car, or go inside and yell at him.  So much bitterness to the guys who watch our back.

Or when someone says ambulance driver?  Mother ****er, ambulance driving is literally the one that that is a requirement of your job no matter what.  All the ALS in the world wont' do anything if you can't drive the ambulance. SO YES, you are an ambulance driver.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 10, 2017)

exodus said:


> I love those pages. It's so much fun watching people argue; especially when someone posts a picture of a cop car in an empty ambulance bay and everyone starts saying how they're going to slash his tires, do random vandalism to the car, or go inside and yell at him.  So much bitterness to the guys who watch our back.
> 
> Or when someone says ambulance driver?  Mother ****er, ambulance driving is literally the one that that is a requirement of your job no matter what.  All the ALS in the world wont' do anything if you can't drive the ambulance. SO YES, you are an ambulance driver.


One of the Facebook pages posted a pic of a hospital sign saying something about how Patient Transporters weren't allowed to transfer the patient without a nurse present, or something like that....so many people apparently completely forgot that Patient Transporter is an actual job title within hospitals and thought the sign was referring to EMS as a demotion from ambulance driver and lost their **** over it...like really?? -_-


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 10, 2017)

I don't care what they call me, as long the the person that needs to hear what I have to say, listens.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 10, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I don't care what they call me, as long *as I get paid.*



Correction


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 10, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Correction



Truth.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 10, 2017)

An hour plus run with the rain not letting up. Some of the most fun I have had on a "non-adulting" run in quite some time. 

Gotta love the old splash and dash.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 10, 2017)

When you have some work that requires Internet....and your laptop refuses to connect, says it's connected to the network with access but nothing will load -_-


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 10, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> When you have some work that requires Internet....and your laptop refuses to connect, says it's connected to the network with access but nothing will load -_-



First world problems...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 10, 2017)

Just got a free raspberry pi 3. Kind of looking forward to all the possibilities


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 10, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Just got a free raspberry pi 3. Kind of looking forward to all the possibilities


I'll raise you a free kayak we just dug out of the river.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 10, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Just got a free raspberry pi 3. Kind of looking forward to all the possibilities



I love those thing. I have a couple of Pis that I was playing with. I set them up to stream point to point audio for a project and it saved me close to a grand in equipment costs.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 10, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Just got a free raspberry pi 3. Kind of looking forward to all the possibilities





NomadicMedic said:


> I love those thing. I have a couple of Pis that I was playing with.








You all are making me howngry...


----------



## exodus (Feb 10, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Just got a free raspberry pi 3. Kind of looking forward to all the possibilities


How'd you manage that?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 10, 2017)

exodus said:


> How'd you manage that?


It was on a website like 4 months ago haha. Just got an email saying I won one of them and then got a shipping notice from amazon. 

I also got an email from a Nigerian prince about money he wants to give away...


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 10, 2017)

I kind of wish Portland, OR had third service non-transport ALS intercepts. Like KCM1, minus the KCM1. It's such a cool city.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 10, 2017)

Portland is the capitol of Craft Beer and Strip Clubs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 11, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> Portland is the capitol of Craft Beer


I cannot for the life of me find, and have been craving an ice cold Drop Top.

Lol, and since you're always "signing" with beer chug emojis, I figured I'd throw a befitting avatar your way as well...


----------



## exodus (Feb 11, 2017)

So watched some of the new Nightwatch last night and with how ****ty the Medics behaved and unprofessional they looked compared to the NOLA EMS, this may be a very good step in the direction of removing fire from EMS.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 11, 2017)

need new work boots for around the house. I've been pretty loyal to chippewa's in the past 10 or so years, anybody have anything they feel is better? **I will not wear timberlands**


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 11, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> need new work boots for around the house. I've been pretty loyal to chippewa's in the past 10 or so years, anybody have anything they feel is better? **I will not wear timberlands**



Danner boots. The made in America boots, not the made in China.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 11, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> need new work boots for around the house. I've been pretty loyal to chippewa's in the past 10 or so years, anybody have anything they feel is better? **I will not wear timberlands**



Ariat boots. 

You'll never go back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 11, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> need new work boots for around the house. I've been pretty loyal to chippewa's in the past 10 or so years, anybody have anything they feel is better? **I will not wear timberlands**


Timbo's are where it's at...if you're a 90's hip-hop artist.*

*I totally have a pair of Timberland's in my closet. I'm a product of the 80's and 90's what can I say? I love my Chippewa's, they're in my closet as well. I had them resoled a few years back, I just wear them all that often because I can't get past the comfort and convenience of my Redback slip-ons.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 11, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Ariat boots.
> 
> You'll never go back.
> 
> ...


Anything similar to this boot? http://www.taverngallery.co.uk/chip...d-mens-work-boots-golden-tan-nubuc-p-517.html

Edit: @VentMonkey I hate the New york timbs vibe. I hate timberland as a company, i also judge a persons work boots based on wear. not fashion.. I've been getting the timbs in the picture above for the past 10 years and love them. I usually wear my black "tacticool" boots, because they're rather comfortable, or nike running shoes. However, snow dictates "i need work boots" because i need to snow-throw(i went full tim allen with my snow thrower)/shovel. I move snow at up to 30 tons per hour... because that fact matters 
http://www.knightsinc.com/ariensdeluxe28large.jpg


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 11, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Edit: @VentMonkey I hate the New york timbs vibe.


Spoken like a true cop. Gotta love the popo...


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 11, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> i need work boots



Get a real pair of work boots. Whites boots or Nicks boots.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 11, 2017)

I have a pair of Wolverines that I have worn A LOT for the last 4 years or so. Great boot and it has held up well. I don't anymore due to work and stuff, but I wore it daily for a long time and it still gets a lot of use.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 11, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I have a pair of *Wolverines* that I have worn A LOT for the last 4 years or so.








You didn't think I wouldn't take full advantage did you? No time like the present for a thread derail of the directionless kind...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 11, 2017)

I have a pair of Sorel winter boots that are 100% awesome. I lived in Detroit for a few years. Necessary for piloting the snowblower. 

Otherwise, I wear my extra pair of 5.11 boots.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 11, 2017)

Is there a "personal life work boot section"??  Nothing to do with Leo, just dislike the workboots as a fashion statement kinda thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (Feb 11, 2017)

You need to run more calls as a paramedic before you're ready, they say.

You need to work less or you'll burn out, they also say.





I am not sure what to do. But I am pretty sick of running every call every day under the auspices of "training" and getting zero feedback.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 11, 2017)

@Tigger are you still in training as a paramedic for one of your gigs? I know I sure felt this way through my flight paramedic training.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 11, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3516
> 
> You didn't think I wouldn't take full advantage did you? No time like the present for a thread derail of the directionless kind...


Why would I NOT want you to derail?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 11, 2017)

http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/engineers-300-foot-hole-californias-oroville-dam-spillway/ 

O my..


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 11, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/engineers-300-foot-hole-californias-oroville-dam-spillway/
> 
> O my..


Damn Californians always griping about weather related issues. "It's too cold...it's too hot...there's not enough rain...there's too much rain..."

We are a fickle bunch.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 11, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/engineers-300-foot-hole-californias-oroville-dam-spillway/
> 
> O my..


https://www.getflexseal.com/

Problem solved


----------



## Tigger (Feb 11, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> @Tigger are you still in training as a paramedic for one of your gigs? I know I sure felt this way through my flight paramedic training.


In all of them. AMR at least has FIs who go through a program and have to document every shift. But where I work primarily, it's just "run all of the calls until we think you're good."


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 11, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> https://www.getflexseal.com/
> 
> Problem solved


comedian eh


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 11, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Damn Californians always griping about weather related issues. "It's too cold...it's too hot...there's not enough rain...there's too much rain..."
> 
> We are a fickle bunch


we just get mauled with snow and wind here. no variety to complain about


----------



## Seirende (Feb 11, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Is there a "personal life work boot section"??  Nothing to do with Leo, just dislike the workboots as a fashion statement kinda thing



I think that mine fit my style very nicely.  Honestly, I wear my boots pretty much exclusively, unless I need specialty shoes for running or something (and if I don't have my running shoes with me, I'll run in my boots). They're very comfortable, they protect my feet/ankles, and black goes with everything. Rock what you like, I say.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 11, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Danner boots. The made in America boots, not the made in China.



I haaaaaaaate Danners. They look like **** after like 2 weeks. 

Look at some Whites or Wescos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 11, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> Look at some Whites or Wescos



I forgot about Wescos. I absolutely love my Whites, however my next pair (backup) will either be Nicks or Wescos.


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 11, 2017)

Waiting for the "HEMS Critical Care" Facebook page to blow up after posting that a paramedic going to nursing school is "taking a step backwards"


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 11, 2017)

I need a new pair of Army boots. I bought a pair of Reebok boots last year...but they're already worn out, last 2 ruckmarchs in a row have absolutely killed my feet. Thinking of going back to Rocky S2Vs....awesome boots, but pricey


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 12, 2017)

Sweet, got my time off secured for Hawaii next week  Got someone to pickup one 9f my two shifts I needed cleared, and he just wanted extra hours so I can stI'll figure out when exactly I want to pickup an OT shift to make up time (or even if I really want to lol), and the other shift I got PTO approved so I still get paid those 24 hours  Just gotta survive my last half day 9f drill this weekend, then boom, Hawaii


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 12, 2017)

So....thinking of moving into a trailer after this lease is done, or when I can convince my wife it's a great idea. Tired of burning money on rent, want freedom, etc.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 13, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> So....thinking of moving into a trailer after this lease is done



Microhouse? (Yes, they have an HGTV show about this!)


----------



## Old Tracker (Feb 13, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> So....thinking of moving into a trailer after this lease is done, or when I can convince my wife it's a great idea. Tired of burning money on rent, want freedom, etc.



IIRC, you live somewhere around Galveston. The trailer, unless you can hookup and tow it, is probably gonna be okay until the next hurricane starts heading toward you.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 13, 2017)

EMTLife purgatory, I can only imagine what kind of trolls it holds in limbo...


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 13, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> EMTLife purgatory, I can only imagine what kind of trolls it holds in limbo...


Sasha, MrBrown, medicRob- you've missed some good ones...


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 13, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> Sasha, MrBrown, medicRob- you've missed some good ones...


Lol, I'd hardly consider it a miss (enter: hard pass here). But hey, you know what they say, when one goes away there's always more to come...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 13, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> Sasha, MrBrown, medicRob- you've missed some good ones...



There haven't been any poseurs to quite that degree here in some time.


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 13, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> There haven't been any poseurs to quite that degree here in some time.



I am actually a CNA at a LTAC. But they have vents so it counts as critical care....


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 13, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> There haven't been any poseurs to quite that degree here in some time.


Or at least that have been caught yet


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 13, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> Or at least that have been caught yet



I think we sniff 'em out pretty quick. Most of us know who the others are.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 13, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> IIRC, you live somewhere around Galveston. The trailer, unless you can hookup and tow it, is probably gonna be okay until the next hurricane starts heading toward you.


Those are easy. Hook up,tow away.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 13, 2017)

@RocketMedic, heck, you can save a lot in flood insurance premiums!


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 13, 2017)

Cautiously optimistic about this kinda thing: 
*"Paramedics Receiving Training in Low Acuity Complaints Demonstrate Safety in Alternate Destination Disposition Recommendations"*


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh the joys of owning a truck in California. $270 to renew my registration.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 13, 2017)

Cheap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 13, 2017)

Any of you Californian's near that dam thats about to explode?


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 13, 2017)

So while going through my closet and dresser doing some "spring cleaning" getting rid of clothes that don't fit, I don't wear, and don't use I stumble upon a pair of nomex pants. I remember these pants that were sold to me while I was a seasonal firefighter for like $30 bucks. The pants weren't department approved (can't remember why) so I threw them in the dresser. I though to myself I wear nomex pants on the ambulance I better keep these. I look at the tag and holy *expletive*! These are crewboss nomex pants. These pants are like $200 that I got off a guy who got off a guy because they didn't fit them well for like $30. I guess you can file that under the win column.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 13, 2017)

Metallica's "sad but true" always comes on at the perfect times. Gotta enjoy the little things on the long shifts.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 13, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Any of you Californian's near that dam thats about to explode?


@Akulahawk?...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 13, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> @Akulahawk?...



If I remember correctly he won't be close enough to be affected by it. 

I can't think of anyone off the top of my head that's in that area. 

Seems like the biggest threat has passed. Unless they get a ton more precip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 13, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> If I remember correctly he won't be close enough to be affected by it.
> 
> I can't think of anyone off the top of my head that's in that area.
> 
> ...


They are expecting more storms this week


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 13, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> They are expecting more storms this week



News says another 1.5"-2" with this upcoming storm. Supposedly we (the desert) are supposed to get around an inch.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 13, 2017)

Supposedly LA is supposed to get 3" by the end of the week. Glad I'll be a couple timezones west this week


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 13, 2017)

I work Friday (first day of the storm) and Saturday (standby). Should be interesting since everyone freaks out in the desert whenever it rains.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 13, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I work Friday (first day of the storm) and Saturday (standby). Should be interesting since everyone freaks out in the desert whenever it rains.


I'm working but have zero idea if I'm going to be at the track or in the system haha


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 14, 2017)

We have been augmenting staffing at the Unit level for potential reaponse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 14, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> We have been augmenting staffing at the Unit level for potential reaponse.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



BTU?


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> @Akulahawk?...





Handsome Robb said:


> If I remember correctly he won't be close enough to be affected by it.
> 
> I can't think of anyone off the top of my head that's in that area.
> 
> ...


I'm too far south at home and my travels to work are too far west to be affected by even an entire breach of that dam. Right now there's no more water flowing over the emergency spillway and therefore there's no more undermining of that spillway. A breach of that spillway isn't very likely at this point. They are still working to shore up the eroded areas to prevent further erosion/undermining in the event that spillway needs to be used again. The primary spillway has some severe erosion/damage done to it but aside from that, there's no real danger from further damage to the spillway. That spillway currently has an outflow of around 100,000 cubic feet per second of water and was designed to flow up around 250k CFS if necessary. They weren't expecting that much damage to occur though...

The power station can also outflow around 14k CFS if it's running. 

Yes, there is another round of storms coming in a few days but they're projecting this round won't be anywhere near as bad as the last set. Dropping the lake 50 feet should easily allow for ample storage of runoff from this round _or_ allow sufficient time to develop a plan to get rid of enough water so that the emergency spillway doesn't get used again.

Just for info, the primary spillway uses a system of gates to control water flow. The emergency spillway is basically like the lip of a tub: get the tub full enough and it'll flow over the lip. No gates there to control flow. This lip is lower than the top of the dam, therefore water will spill over the emergency spillway long before it ever overtops the dam.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 14, 2017)

@Akulahawk good info. The best part is how it sounds much more factual, and far less sensationalized than what's been shown on the news (shocking, I know).

Not to take away from its potential severity, but it sounds a lot like the ongoing issues we've been having with the damn up in Lake Isabella. Our day pilot, my partner, and I just happened to be discussing this after he asked about the Oroville damn on our way up to an Isabella flight that way earlier today.

The comparisons are remarkably similar, and they both made mention of how just last year the water was so much lower from where it is now.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 14, 2017)

The danger of the undermining of the emergency spillway is that if enough undermining does occur, the concrete portion of the spillway that is undermined could collapse. That could open an unknown-width hole that is possibly 30 feet deep, thus allowing a very uncontrolled release of up to 30 feet of water. While it sounds like 30 feet isn't much (it really isn't compared to the full depth of the lake), lowering the lake by 30 feet is a HUGE amount of water. The biggest danger is if a large portion of the emergency spillway collapses, the outflow would be unbelievably huge. If the collapse is not so large, then the outflow might be able to be handled by the river without much impact.

What got them all worried (still) is that the undermined area is reasonably large so if that entire area let go, it would be bad. Very bad. Probably within a few hours of such a breach, that 30 feet of water would be drained. That outflow would devastate a large area downstream simply because the river channel isn't able to handle a flow that large. 

They're draining 50 feet so you'd be 20 feet below the bottom of the emergency spillway structure and you still have yet another 30 feet before you'd have water going over the top of said spillway. Smart move... take lots of pressure off the structure and allow room for the next storms.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 14, 2017)

It seems? Like they did a reasonable job in catching the weakness? Granted I'm probably as far away as you can be lol


----------



## AGreatFuture (Feb 14, 2017)

Oh man it gets bad in Canada


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 14, 2017)

Could somebody please tell me what schools taught some of our posters that it is appropriate to post data/figures without a source so I can avoid those schools?

Also...can I get an amen to this gorgeous (if a bit oversized) ambulance?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 14, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Could somebody please tell me what schools taught some of our posters that it is appropriate to post data/figures without a source so I can avoid those schools?
> 
> Also...can I get an amen to this gorgeous (if a bit oversized) ambulance?



That ambulance is awesome.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 14, 2017)

When you're getting a ride to the airport from your mom, she's expressing concern that I don't miss my flight.....while stopping for every single yellow


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 14, 2017)

I wish more people would take advantage of the introduction thread before arbitrarily posting, and/ or creating far out and obscure threads. That is all for now.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 14, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> while stopping for every single yellow


Safety first


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 14, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Could somebody please tell me what schools taught some of our posters that it is appropriate to post data/figures without a source so I can avoid those schools?
> 
> Also...can I get an amen to this gorgeous (if a bit oversized) ambulance?


Not bad. I like that interior layout. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 14, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Not bad. I like that interior layout.


Agreed. Just seems like the box is over-sized, to me.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 14, 2017)

Sooo...except for a short hop on the 605 from the 10 till Whittier, the gps has literally taken us on surface streets the entire way from home to LAX (normally a 42 mile trip that takes ~50 min, we've been in the car 2 hours with at least another 20 min to go, and it's an hour till my departure.....)


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 14, 2017)

Yup, took 2 1/2 hrs to get to LAX, got here 30 min prior to departure time, they won't even let me check my bag in, next flight isn't until 5 pm, and I'm only on standby for that one, can't even check my bag in until 1:30..


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 14, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Sooo...except for a short hop on the 605 from the 10 till Whittier, the gps has literally taken us on surface streets the entire way from home to LAX (normally a 42 mile trip that takes ~50 min, we've been in the car 2 hours with at least another 20 min to go, and it's an hour till my departure.....)





Jim37F said:


> Yup, took 2 1/2 hrs to get to LAX, got here 30 min prior to departure time, they won't even let me check my bag in, next flight isn't until 5 pm, and I'm only on standby for that one, can't even check my bag in until 1:30..


Say what? 605--->105---> LAX. Done and done. Please tell me you didn't take Imperial Hwy all the way there??


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 14, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> they won't even let me check my bag in,



Jim, are you not part of the large carry-on that they have to gate check club?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 14, 2017)

I remember when flying used to be amazing. 

 I keep a platinum AMEX card simply to get into the airport lounges so I can get some peace and quiet at the airport. I used to fly a lot for business and I was automatically upgraded on every TWA and Northwest flight I took. Those days are long gone. Now I'm lucky if I can get my bag on board and have the armrest.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 14, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I remember when flying used to be amazing.
> 
> I keep a platinum AMEX card simply to get into the airport lounges so I can get some peace and quiet at the airport. I used to fly a lot for business and I was automatically upgraded on every *TWA* and Northwest flight I took. Those days are long gone. Now I'm lucky if I can get my bag on board and have the armrest.


Is TWA still around? Seriously, I'm asking. I was watching The Aviator the other night and it reminded me of what once was.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 14, 2017)

Just got approved to work an MMA event next week. My Valentine's Day gift to myself.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 14, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Just got approved to work an MMA event next week. My Valentine's Day gift to myself.


Nothing like getting paid to watch dudes sit on others dudes faces...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Is TWA still around? Seriously, I'm asking. I was watching The Aviator the other night and it reminded me of what once was.



Nope. Long gone. 

When I was flying TWA almost every week, we called it "totally wasted again". Flying first class was basically an open bar.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 14, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> When I was flying TWA almost every week, we called it "totally wasted again". Flying first class was basically an open bar.


Reminds of another good movie with Denzel in it called "Flight" where he "Sully's" a plane inverted sh-tfaced; God bless Hollywood.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Say what? 605--->105---> LAX. Done and done. Please tell me you didn't take Imperial Hwy all the way there??


Even better, we practically took Manchester/Florence.
Like I said, it was my mom driving me, the UConnect GPS in her car decided the freeways were so slammed with traffic that instead of getting on the 210-->605-->105-->LAX, we took surface streets all through Covina and Baldwin Park, got on the 605 at Ramona (just north of the 10), got off the 605 at Whittier Blvd, then Whittier-->Rosemead Blvd-->Slauson Ave-->Garfield Ave-->Firestone Blvd-->Manchester Blvd-->Prairie Ave past Centinela lol-->Century Blvd straight into LAX....yeah....

I mean normally I take the 210-->605-->105-->Central Ave (just before the 110) to my station, and that can sometimes take an hour with traffic if it gets bad enough, so 1 1/2 hrs seemed reasonable in morning rush hour, so idk what the hell the GPS saw that kept us surface streets the whole way, but yeah, checking in at the airport same time your flight is supposed to be boarding = no bueno. Oh well, time to chill at the USO until the next 5pm flight


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 14, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Jim, are you not part of the large carry-on that they have to gate check club?


Not today lol, though I've had to do that in the past haha


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 14, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Even better, we practically took Manchester/*Firestone*


That's why if my ma took me to the airport in her vehicle I would ever so kindly do the polite son thing and offer to drive there.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 14, 2017)

Let's just say if I was driving I'd have gone thru a lot more of those yellows while the Charger was making what my dad calls "Happy noises" lol


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Nothing like getting paid to watch dudes sit on others dudes faces...


Ain't it great?


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 14, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Nope. Long gone.
> 
> When I was flying TWA almost every week, we called it "totally wasted again". Flying first class was basically an open bar.



I wish I had the chance to have that...

@VentMonkey They're even turning the (*Saarinen designed *- think: sunken lounges) old TWA terminal at JFK into a hotel


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 14, 2017)

Got two days off and I feel like learning something new. Anyone come across any good reads lately?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 14, 2017)

You can always crank out some free CE at Boundtree University and add it to your NREMT CE page.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 14, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Got two days off and I feel like learning something new. Anyone come across any good reads lately?



OMGSOMANY...of course, it depends on what you're interested in.

(Just one from me to post now: A fun "long read" on Baumol's cost disease.)


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 14, 2017)

Is there an EMS equivalent of a critical access hospital?


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 14, 2017)

Got my bag checked in, however I'm still on standby for the flight, I'm #3 in line, and currently there's only 1 open seat, however the guy said there's always openings on this flight, plane should arrive at the gate at 3:20, boarding is 4:15 which is when I should get a seat assigned (hopefully). So I think I'll go back to the USO (it's like almost directly across the way from Terminal 2 where I'm at) for a bit then head thru security and wait in the terminal  (USO is comfy-er lol)


----------



## fatkid (Feb 14, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Some no good, rotten SOB broke a window in my truck last night. Nothing stolen, but now I've got a $300 window glass replacement on tap for this afternoon. The cops think it was some local kids.
> 
> View attachment 3497








I am not going to take time on this so I will say it was the local kids


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 14, 2017)

The only hypnosis I am aware of that works is the stare of life (yes, you know, when you look at your a patient during a 20 min taxi ride and do nothing).


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 14, 2017)

My neck is killing me after 3+ hrs of NVG flying last night. I need to invest in a good counter balance.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 14, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> The only hypnosis I am aware of that works is the stare of life (yes, you know, when you look at your a patient during a 20 min taxi ride and do nothing).


Never works for me. They still call back.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 14, 2017)

Chase said:


> My neck is killing me after 3+ hrs of NVG flying last night. I need to invest in a good counter balance.


Some of the other crew members swear by these. Even on our LDT's I haven't found them to be incredibly heavy, yet.

Side note: we're getting new helmets (insert childish "tee hee" giggle).


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 14, 2017)

Chase said:


> My neck is killing me after 3+ hrs of NVG flying last night. I need to invest in a good counter balance.


I'm wondering if it'd be worth the investment before our next drill when we're undoubtedly gonna be meandering around the back hills of Pendleton under NODs (and 50lb rucks) again like last drill lol

Only thing I'd that I'd only ever use one 1 or 2 nights a month at most for the forseeable future so idk if one would be worth the money


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 14, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Only thing I'd that I'd only ever use one 1 or 2 nights a month at most for the forseeable future so idk if one would be worth the money



Can you deduct it? Unreimbursed business expense


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 14, 2017)

WooHoo, got a seat on the standby list, boarding my plane now for Honolulu!


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 14, 2017)

I must have over paid on one of my payments for my wife's 10 year upgraded diamond because I got a $65 check in the mail. Happy V Day to me.

Now to grill up some steaks for my three Valentines.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 14, 2017)

I think I've given myself more meds this shift than we have any of our patients. I feel like I'm gonna die

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 14, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I think I've given myself more meds this shift than we have any of our patients. I feel like I'm gonna die







That ish is real! I get the same way. I've gone to work with pneumonia...bad idea.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I must have over paid on one of my payments for my wife's 10 year upgraded diamond because I got a $65 check in the mail. Happy V Day to me.
> 
> Now to grill up some steaks for my three Valentines.


4* ship one of thems to ny


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 14, 2017)

I need a grill...


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 14, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> 4* ship one of thems to ny


One is of the New York strip variety.


EpiEMS said:


> I need a grill...


Mine was a Father's Day gift.

See: "Ahem! Get ta cookin', big guy."


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 14, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> I need a grill...



The necessity for any man.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 14, 2017)

Privelige is real. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 14, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Privelige is real.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'm offended...Jk no nremt shiyte here for this guy . Just NCLEX later


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 14, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Privelige is real.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



This is awesome. We all know the NREMT is a travesty and should be shut down.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 14, 2017)

Sitting down to a magnificent feast of hot pockets for 1 and a ice cold PBR at my side. Happy singles awareness day.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 14, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Sitting down to a magnificent feast of hot pockets for 1 and a ice cold PBR at my side. Happy singles awareness day.


1. The awesomeness of Hot Pockets knows no barriers. Single, not single, married, divorced, their deliciousness remains...

2. Own it, bro. PBR is white guy rot gut beer. Us Mexicans dig on that Tecaté, or if you want to really slum it, King Cobra. And I stand by Corona being disgusting non-Mexican beer.

You want good Mexican beer, Bohemia is where it's at. My go to remains Pacífico, though.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 14, 2017)

I've heard good things about Modello. Can't beat the price for PBR. I mean $9 for a 12 pack. Part time and medic student... I think yes.


----------



## Flying (Feb 14, 2017)

Oh man. No Corona, go Pacifico....

Can I call you papi?


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 14, 2017)

Flying said:


> Can I call you papi?


This got a good chuckle...


CALEMT said:


> I've heard good things about Modello. Can't beat the price for PBR. I mean $9 for a 12 pack. Part time and medic student... I think yes.


Modelo is a solid second. I can't help you with Negra Modelo, though (blegh).


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Modelo is a solid second. I can't help you with Negra Modelo, though (blegh).



Keeping my Irish and German roots alive I can help you with a good Irish stout or a German brew.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 14, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Is there an EMS equivalent of a critical access hospital?



The state of California, BLS Fire EMS.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 14, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Keeping my Irish and German roots alive I can help you with a good Irish stout or a German brew.


Oh, yeah I don't go darker than brown ales (Brother Thelonius, New Castle, etc.). 

I'm all ears on a good German beer (Bitburger and Warsteiner are my top picks). My favorite French beer is without a doubt Kronenbourg, smooth AF.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Oh, yeah I don't go darker than brown ales (Brother Thelonius, New Castle, etc.).



So Murphy's Irish stout is a no-go? Or Wexford Irish cream ale is also a no-go?



VentMonkey said:


> I'm all ears on a good German beer (Bitburger and Warsteiner are my top picks). My favorite French beer is without a doubt Kronenbourg, smooth AF.



Good choices. Weihenstephaner Original is also a good beer.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> 1. The awesomeness of Hot Pockets knows no barriers. Single, not single, married, divorced, their deliciousness remains...
> 
> 2. Own it, bro. PBR is white guy rot gut beer. Us Mexicans dig on that Tecaté, or if you want to really slum it, King Cobra. And I stand by Corona being disgusting non-Mexican beer.
> 
> You want good Mexican beer, Bohemia is where it's at. My go to remains Pacífico, though.



Imperial is tasty but that's Costa Rican...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 14, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> So Murphy's Irish stout is a no-go? Or Wexford Irish cream ale is also a no-go?


Yeah, no thanks. I can't do the stouts; tried 'em, wasn't a fan.


CALEMT said:


> Weihenstephaner Original is also a good beer.


I'll have to give this one a gander. I'm more of a pilsner, and lager guy. Like I said, brown ale is about as dark as I personally prefer. My buddy manages to stuff IPA's down my gullet from time to time, usually over BBQ, and/ or the summer.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> IPA's



I'm not a IPA guy. I know right? A millennial that doesn't like IPA's. When I'm feeling fancy i.e. every other 6 or 12 pack. I get a craft beer or a good quality beer. New Castle brown ale is my hands down go to, Moose Drool is another favorite of mine. Sam Adams I'll get every now and again, Arrogant ******* I'll get every now and again. Just depends on what mood I'm in haha.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 14, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I'm not a IPA guy. I know right? A millennial that doesn't like IPA's. When I'm feeling fancy i.e. every other 6 or 12 pack. I get a craft beer or a good quality beer. New Castle brown ale is my hands down go to, *Moose* *Drool* is another favorite of mine. Sam Adams I'll get every now and again, Arrogant ******* I'll get every now and again. Just depends on what mood I'm in haha.


Now we're speaking the same language. Ya know I just didn't care for Sam Adams, though I haven't tried any of their other 3 zillion varieties.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Now we're speaking the same language. Ya know I just didn't care for Sam Adams, though I haven't tried any of their other 3 zillion varieties.



I wish we had more of a selection down here. I really like their brews and would like to try more.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> You want good Mexican beer, Bohemia is where it's at. My go to remains Pacífico, though.


occulto? a trainee at work said he drinks that and it's good. (fresh out of college) so im expecting some wacky stuff


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 14, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> occulto? a trainee at work said he drinks that and it's good. (fresh out of college) so im expecting some wacky stuff


I like my Mexican beer like my women (wife)...indigenous, lol. It looks interesting though.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I like my Mexican beer like my women (wife)...indigenous, lol. It looks interesting though.



I've never had it, but this guy is almost a clone of me. So I'm presuming I'll like it. It's on the buy list. The bottles a bit funky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 15, 2017)

Jeez Creek simmer down with the violence. It's Valentine's day


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 15, 2017)

(Finally) Arrived in Honolulu! Now I suppose I should prep for that interview thing I got on Thursday lol


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 15, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I'm not a IPA guy. I know right? A millennial that doesn't like IPA's. When I'm feeling fancy i.e. every other 6 or 12 pack. I get a craft beer or a good quality beer. New Castle brown ale is my hands down go to, Moose Drool is another favorite of mine. Sam Adams I'll get every now and again, Arrogant ******* I'll get every now and again. Just depends on what mood I'm in haha.



Moose Drool is good. 

Also, I just waited in line for Pliny the Younger 2 days in a row; 2.5 hours on Sunday, 4 hours on Monday. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 15, 2017)

Pliny the Younger sounds amazing. I'm a big fan of black IPAs and Imperial stouts. Plus I do like a lot of the local craft places and their IPAs and barrel aged beers


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 15, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> A millennial that doesn't like IPA's.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 15, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Pliny the Younger sounds amazing. I'm a big fan of black IPAs and Imperial stouts. Plus I do like a lot of the local craft places and their IPAs and barrel aged beers






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick15 (Feb 15, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I've heard good things about Modello. Can't beat the price for PBR. I mean $9 for a 12 pack. Part time and medic student... I think yes.


To me modelo tardes exactly like corona. And corona is terrible. 
I have yet to find my go to six pack yet. So far the only thing I enjoy having every once and a while is reds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giant81 (Feb 15, 2017)

I brew my own honey mead.  Love it, cheaper than anything else, and better than most other things I could buy.  

I also tend to drink less beer and more mixed spirits.  Rum and coke, whiskey on the rocks, etc... I find it agrees with me the next morning better than beer does.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 15, 2017)

Giant81 said:


> I brew my own honey mead.  Love it, cheaper than anything else, and better than most other things I could buy.
> 
> I also tend to drink less beer and more mixed spirits.  Rum and coke, whiskey on the rocks, etc... I find it agrees with me the next morning better than beer does.



Right there with ya. I'd rather have a jack and coke.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 15, 2017)

Malibu baybreeze anybody?? **hands over man card**
Jk, gimme an old fashioned.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 15, 2017)

Two months of grant writing is over.

Got a Heady Topper in the mail the other day from my dad, I think tonight it will be consumed.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 15, 2017)

A personal favorite. And 8.2% abv 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 15, 2017)

Valentine's Day gift to myself is over $1,000 for new tires. The ups and downs of 35 inch tires.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 15, 2017)

Space dust is amazing

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (Feb 16, 2017)

I have Heady Topper. If you know what that is, you understand.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 16, 2017)

I enjoyed a Kona Brewing Company Big Wave Golden Ale with dinner, very drinkable lol


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 16, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I enjoyed a Kona Brewing Company Big Wave Golden Ale with dinner, very drinkable lol



Living it up in paradise while the rest of us are still living in the slums... I see how it is... jerk.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 17, 2017)

Some random thoughts from today. 

1. Wendy's will mix vanilla and chocolate Frosty's together, and give them to you free if you ask them nicely. 

2.  I was in a house that was so disgusting, the carpet was basically liquefied. 

3.  I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I stuck a 16g EJ today and under my breath muttered "F yeah". 

4.  Working an eight hour truck with the supervisor allows you to jump all the good calls. 

5.  Not bringing an extra uniform to work is silly. As my partner can attest to.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 17, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Some random thoughts from today.
> 
> 1. Wendy's will mix vanilla and chocolate Frosty's together, and give them to you free if you ask them nicely.
> 
> ...


My random thoughts for today were:
1. I unholstered my gun for the 4th time ever.
2. I ran quite far today.
3. I work EMS tomorrow, and my triceps are sore, so Murphy says that i shall get 5+ codes tomorrow. 
4. I didn't eat all my food .


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 17, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> My random thoughts for today were:
> 1. I unholstered my gun for the 4th time ever.


Did someone around you say shenanigans? 

I'll buy a beer for anyone who gets the reference...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 17, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Did someone around you say shenanigans?
> 
> I'll buy a beer for anyone who gets the reference...


super troopers. cali's best please


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 17, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> 3. I work EMS tomorrow, and my triceps are sore, so Murphy says that i shall get 5+ codes tomorrow.


fire fighters.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 17, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> fire fighters.


It's called... Albany.. Fire fighters fight fires here. lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 17, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> super troopers. cali's best please


Dang. Coors light it is hahaha


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 17, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> 1. I unholstered my gun for the 4th time ever.


Did you get your desk pop in?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 17, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Dang. Coors light it is hahaha


Can you send me a poland spring at that rate? lol. Thought i was getting some fancy super local cali beer.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 17, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Did you get your desk pop in?


I wish. was cold in albany today, was outside chasing cars and sht. spice up the office a bit, much needed. Although not sure the B/C would like that very much.... only one way to find out!!!


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 17, 2017)

Any of the Kern County (or any Central Valley/ Cali) folk been here?

http://tiogasequoia.com/

 It looks decent, their brews are all over the bars, and stores in Bako as well. I'm having their golden ale as we speak and it's decent; their honey ale isn't bad either...


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 17, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> It's called... Albany.. Fire fighters fight fires here. lol


Oh....Correction: you


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 17, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Oh....Correction: you


My triceps are crying already  **insert crying emoji here**


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 17, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> My triceps are crying already  **insert crying emoji here**



Pain is just weakness leaving the body. Man up weakling #DrinkProteinBro...


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 17, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> My triceps are crying already  **insert crying emoji here**





CALEMT said:


> Pain is just weakness leaving the body. Man up weakling #DrinkProteinBro...


Tri-it before you bi-it.

#CanIgetArepIn?


----------



## redundantbassist (Feb 17, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> 1. I unholstered my gun for the 4th time ever.


You unholstered your gun today? So did I. Damn steel plate never knew what hit it..


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Tri-it before you bi-it.
> 
> #CanIgetArepIn?



#LiftAllDayEveryDay


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Pain is just weakness leaving the body. Man up weakling #DrinkProteinBro...


Maybe my workouts are just better bro! #neverskiplegday


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 18, 2017)

Chimpie's on a roll!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 18, 2017)

Working the single medic squad today. It's really weird being in a station by yourself...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 18, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Working the single medic squad today. It's really weird being in a station by yourself...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Best. Job. Ever.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 18, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Working the single medic squad today. It's really weird being in a station by yourself...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another point for Wilco. That sounds fun

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 18, 2017)

When it rains and California infrastructure just totally craps out...


----------



## redundantbassist (Feb 18, 2017)

So my 24 ends at 5pm and then I have to teach cpr to a boy scout troop at 6:30. fml.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 18, 2017)

http://abc7.com/1760972/
Apparatus replacement plan just went into hyperdrive...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 18, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> Apparatus replacement plan just went into hyperdrive...



I was wondering how long it was going to take for that video to show up on here.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I was wondering how long it was going to take for that video to show up on here.



As a FD representative, I felt the need to fall on that sword
#****happens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> http://abc7.com/1760972/
> Apparatus replacement plan just went into hyperdrive...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well considering they may be getting kicked out of victor valley they will have some extra engines sitting around..


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 18, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> #****happens



And knowing Murphy's law it was some new company officer.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 18, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Well considering they may be getting kicked out of victor valley they will have some extra engines sitting around..



Victor Valley starting their own or contracting with CDF?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> Victor Valley starting their own or contracting with CDF?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure yet. City council voted 4:1 in favor of terminating their contract. County fire wanted an additional $9 million dollars with no new services being provided or added.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 18, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> County fire wanted an additional $9 million dollars with no new services being provided or added.



Probably in some anticipation of trying to fund their AO program to take over the ambulance contract in the high desert.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Probably in some anticipation of trying to fund their AO program to take over the ambulance contract in the high desert.


You mean their Facebook drama created by their union possibly had an anterior motive?! I would have never guessed..


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 18, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Not sure yet. City council voted 4:1 in favor of terminating their contract. County fire wanted an additional $9 million dollars with no new services being provided or added.



Well depending on how those contracts are set up, they likely already own the stations and apparatus. The contract is likely just for personnel and access to the specialty response units. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> When it rains and California infrastructure just totally craps out...


Even the news here was talking about So Cal rain! I heard a bunch of flights got cancelled  (isn't that an east coast weather problem not a So Cal one?!) so hopefully my flight back today isn't cancelled....I'd hate so much to be stuck here any longer....lol!



CALEMT said:


> I was wondering how long it was going to take for that video to show up on here.


I tried last night but couldn't figure out how to get the video from Facebook to the thread that wasn't just a straight link to the ABC 7 website, but I was also using the app on my phone and you can't just right click lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2017)

For those following the drama with county fire I may have posted this on their Facebook page:


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 18, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> For those following the drama with county fire I may have posted this on their Facebook page:



I wonder how long until the union deletes your post.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 18, 2017)

@NPO be liking posts from almost a year ago.


----------



## NPO (Feb 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> @NPO be liking posts from almost a year ago.


Hey, it's the page it opened to, and it was funny. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 18, 2017)

NPO said:


> Hey, it's the page it opened to, and it was funny.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



10 years from now someone will like this (my) exact post and I will be like "WTF"?


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 18, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> For those following the drama with county fire I may have posted this on their Facebook page:



Aaaaaaannnnnddddd its deleted...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Aaaaaaannnnnddddd its deleted...


And I'm blocked hahaha


----------



## terrible one (Feb 18, 2017)

San Bernardino County Fire, in all the counties I've worked as a first responder (emt, medic, reserve FF, seasonal FF, full time FF) SBco was the worst! I dislike that department on so many levels! Unprofessional, unmotivated, lack of empathy, the list goes on and on from what I've witnessed first hand. One of the most politically driven counties I've ever been apart of and I was treated horrible on the floor level. Then they take over all these bankrupt cities and some how have money to fund their FDs. Wait 5-10 years when all the benefit / pension costs start adding up. Not to mention a close buddy of mine is suing them for wrongful termination. Yup, no love here.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2017)

terrible one said:


> San Bernardino County Fire, in all the counties I've worked as a first responder (emt, medic, reserve FF, seasonal FF, full time FF) SBco was the worst! I dislike that department on so many levels! Unprofessional, unmotivated, lack of empathy, the list goes on and on from what I've witnessed first hand. One of the most politically driven counties I've ever been apart of and I was treated horrible on the floor level. Then they take over all these bankrupt cities and some how have money to fund their FDs. Wait 5-10 years when all the benefit / pension costs start adding up. Not to mention a close buddy of mine is suing them for wrongful termination. Yup, no love here.


The pensions were one of the things they listed as a reason they needed the additional $9 million.


----------



## terrible one (Feb 18, 2017)

What a shock. I could care less for that county even though I reside in it currently, thankfully my city has it's own FD and isnt contracting with those clowns.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 18, 2017)

Makes me glad to live in Riverside Co.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 18, 2017)

Is this more spillover from the AMR/ SBCoFD in San Bernardino County fiasco?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 18, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Working the single medic squad today. It's really weird being in a station by yourself...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Shift update: we've watched 2 movies, starting on our third. 

The sole firefighter and I were sent to a structure fire, there was no structure on fire. We came home and went back to the recliners. 

It's kind of silly to me that there's only two of us here yet on medical calls he has to bring the fire truck, he can't just ride with me. I get keeping him available for fire calls but if he's on a call with me he can't go to it anyways until he clears and in that case we could just run code to the fire while a volly brings the truck or we could run code back to the station to get his truck. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Is this more spillover from the AMR/ SBCoFD in San Bernardino County fiasco?


Not really sure to be truthful. It could be related or it could be just bad timing. 

SBCoFD seems to have slowed down with the Facebook drama against AMR (which everyone is pretty much convinced was a tool to attempt to kick AMR out of the area).

SBCoFD told the city of Victorville that they need an additional $9 million for pensions and new engines. The city pretty much said "uhh yeah, that's gonna be a no" and then quickly took a vote of 4:1 in favor of terminating their contract with SBCoFD. Still no word on what they are looking at to replace county. Could be CalFire, Apple Valley fire could in theory expand and take over the area, or they could start a city department. 

So it's a waiting game (luckily I am on the outside of it all)


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 18, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Not really sure to be truthful. It could be related or it could be just bad timing.
> 
> SBCoFD seems to have slowed down with the Facebook drama against AMR (which everyone is pretty much convinced was a tool to attempt to kick AMR out of the area).
> 
> ...


Same here. I don't miss this, or any political drama, I try and shy away from it. I don't have Facebook so I'm clueless other than what I hear from SoCal friends, and/ or on here.

The 909-ers: dirt bike riders and MMA fighters.


----------



## terrible one (Feb 18, 2017)

Lol
What about the 951-ers?


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 18, 2017)

terrible one said:


> Lol
> What about the 951-ers?


It's actually all encompassing, especially in the south (Riverside) county. When I went to p school a lot of it was still the 909 area code. So, to me it applies to a playful lnland Empire stereotype...

...don't forget the flat bills and brodozers.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> It's actually all encompassing, especially in the south (Riverside) county. When I went to p school a lot of it was still the 909 area code. So, to me it applies to a playful lnland Empire stereotype...
> 
> ...don't forget the flat bills and *brodozers*.


Guilty as charged


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 18, 2017)

Temecula and Murrieta are (were?) nice, but definitely had an upper crust vibe similar to the OC. 

I always chuckled at what I would refer to as "the Orange County cholo" which was the dude with the lifted truck, flat bill, flannel, and socks to his knees and his Famous Stars and Straps shorts with the Harley Davidson chain wallet.

Is this still a "style" down there?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Temecula and Murrieta are (were?) nice, but definitely had an upper crust vibe similar to the OC.
> 
> I always chuckled at what I would refer to as "the Orange County cholo" which was the dude with the lifted truck, flat bill, flannel, and socks to his knees and his Famous Stars and Straps shorts with the Harley Davidson chain wallet.
> 
> Is this still a "style" down there?


I'm not in Temecula or murrieta but I do have the brodozer. Never got into the flat bill hat, knee socks, or the chain wallet.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 18, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I'm not in Temecula or murrieta but I do have the brodozer. Never got into the flat bill hat, knee socks, or the chain wallet.


My buddy has one as well, flow master and all; they are roomy. He's a CalFire FFPM, lol.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> My buddy has one as well, flow master and all; they are roomy. He's a CalFire FFPM, lol.


That's very unfortunate for him haha. Mine is still stock exhaust for a little while longer. Aftermarket cold air intake system, 6 inch lift, and 35 inch tires. Makes @CALEMT truck look like a hot wheels.


----------



## redundantbassist (Feb 18, 2017)

Teaching cpr to a boy scout troop- currently in an "intermission". So far, one of them pulled the face off of a dummy and started crying. Gonna go slam another monster and get this crap over with.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 18, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> That's very unfortunate for him haha. Mine is still stock exhaust for a little while longer. Aftermarket cold air intake system, 6 inch lift, and 35 inch tires. Makes @CALEMT truck look like a hot wheels.


Check out my truck bro!!!! jk i don't have one atm


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 18, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Not really sure to be truthful. It could be related or it could be just bad timing.
> 
> SBCoFD seems to have slowed down with the Facebook drama against AMR (which everyone is pretty much convinced was a tool to attempt to kick AMR out of the area).
> 
> ...


Sooo...you're saying of Honolulu falls thru someone is going to be hiring in Victorville soon? Practically the same right, just as sunny and hot right? XD



redundantbassist said:


> Teaching cpr to a boy scout troop- currently in an "intermission". So far, one of them pulled the face off of a dummy and started crying. Gonna go slam another monster and get this crap over with.


Reminds me of that episode from The Office


----------



## redundantbassist (Feb 18, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Reminds me of that episode from The Office


Heh. What happned was the two little tabs that held the face on came undone, and the kid thought he broke it permanently. Tonight was pretty rough. Normally I enjoy teaching cpr, but my students also usually have a longer attention span and are more focused on the actual lesson rather than the free snacks. The fact that I haven't slept for about 27 hours really hasn't helped much, either.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 18, 2017)

redundantbassist said:


> Heh. What happned was the two little tabs that held the face on came undone, and the kid thought he broke it permanently. Tonight was pretty rough. Normally I enjoy teaching cpr, but my students also usually have a longer attention span and are more focused on the actual lesson rather than the free snacks. The fact that I haven't slept for about 27 hours really hasn't helped much, either.


Sure they weren't cub scouts? Normally Boy Scouts are in the slightly older range


----------



## redundantbassist (Feb 18, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Sure they weren't cub scouts? Normally Boy Scouts are in the slightly older range


I'm sure they were boy scouts, they looked to be 10-14ish. The one crying was a little special.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 18, 2017)

So my high-school EMT student did compressions on a pedi code; then we had a fairly sick status asthmaticus...


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 18, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> So my high-school EMT student did compressions on a pedi code;



Oof. Not a fun after school activity.

Government pension accounting is crazy and the flu sucks*.

*Especially because I had bothered to get a flu shot...


----------



## Seirende (Feb 19, 2017)

Key lime pie and delicious coffee after sunset in Key West. That's a memory made.



RocketMedic said:


> So my high-school EMT student did compressions on a pedi code; then we had a fairly sick status asthmaticus...



Outcomes?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 19, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Sooo...you're saying of Honolulu falls thru someone is going to be hiring in Victorville soon? Practically the same right, just as sunny and hot right?[/IMG]



I'm not sure what Victorville thinks they will be able to do; SBCoFD is one of the lowest paid FDs around. Cal Fire will be getting significant raises coming up which may price them out of the running. Running a FD is expensive especially if you are going to attract and retain highly qualified employees. If you skimp on salaries and benefits, whatever you save will simply be lost in the constant struggle to maintain staffing as your best candidates take jobs elsewhere. Those who don't take care of their members become young, inexperienced depts who only retain those who cannot get another FD job... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 19, 2017)

It is always so interesting to see how it's done in other places. In Georgia for example, firefighters are paid mid 30s, there's no union. And those are good jobs. People don't ever leave. I wonder if it's just because they don't know how good it is in other places?


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 19, 2017)

Isn't the cost of living in GA such that 30K is a good living wage? At least outside the cities?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 19, 2017)

It is pretty cheap to live here, but I think 30K for a firefighter is a bit insulting. I love to jab at the hosemonkeys, but it is a dangerous job and you should make more than a grocery store clerk.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 19, 2017)

If I wanted to drag hoses, I would definitely come back here.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 19, 2017)

@NomadicMedic, agreed that I wouldn't run into a burning building X number of times a year for 30k, but there are certainly compensating differentials of some kind (scheduling, fringe benefits, retirement, etc.).?


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 19, 2017)

Gently woke the homeless guy who appeared "unresponsive" that was layed out on the grass at a major intersection, and told him to take a nap somewhere less visible...

...good deed for the day: done.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 19, 2017)

redundantbassist said:


> Heh. What happned was the two little tabs that held the face on came undone, and the kid thought he broke it permanently. Tonight was pretty rough. Normally I enjoy teaching cpr, but my students also usually have a longer attention span and are more focused on the actual lesson rather than the free snacks. The fact that I haven't slept for about 27 hours really hasn't helped much, either.


Oof. I try very hard to not to do the public event stuff without a little rest. Talking on the news after a standing 24? Bad bad bad.


----------



## redundantbassist (Feb 19, 2017)

Tigger said:


> Oof. I try very hard to not to do the public event stuff without a little rest. Talking on the news after a standing 24? Bad bad bad.


Yeah, prob shouldn't have offered to teach the class right after a 24. But I think I did an okay job of hiding how tired I was- other than the fact that I walked in clutching two 32oz coffees and had the meanest dark circles around my eyes...


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 20, 2017)

When you show up to station, but you're the only one there, no off going crew, no partner...like double checking the schedule, yup I'm at the right place at the right time, where is everyone? Lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 20, 2017)

This tornado nonsense really needs to stop...especially since I'm on shift today. Sounds like the storm is gone though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 20, 2017)

We had that crap Tuesday. Luckily for now the weather is perfect. 75, gray and drizzling. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 20, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> We had that crap Tuesday. Luckily for now the weather is perfect. 75, gray and drizzling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



One confirmed touchdown south of Austin in Hays County and according to our shift report we had a confirmed EF1-2 touchdown in the southeastern part of our county that partially derailed a freight train and damaged quite a few house, trapped two people in one. The NWS hasn't confirmed the touchdown in our county yet but our OEM says it was an actual tornado and not just strong winds. 

Now it's 70 degrees and drizzling here as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 20, 2017)

Home gym is shaping up nicely


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 20, 2017)

Perfect mountain biking weather the other day.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 20, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> Home gym is shaping up nicely
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i see crossfit anything and cringe.  byebye joint health


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 20, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> i see crossfit anything and cringe.  byebye joint health



Spoken like a true old man
The key is the same as any workout; know your body and your limits


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 20, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> Spoken like a true old man
> The key is the same as any workout; know your body and your limits
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't like to consider myself old, but maybe i am(who knows). I can do most workouts, military style, powerlifting style, bodybuilding, but come crossfit, i start doing some ridiculous thing and everything hurts(in a bad way) 
This is all i think of:


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 20, 2017)

Maybe you are confusing the functional fitness part with circus hijinks run by certifiable jagoffs...

I have always appeared to be "in shape" by keeping a 24hr Fitness membership, but being/looking strong and actually being able to get your body to do what it needs to can be very different things. I can honestly say that as I turn 40 this year, I am in the best shape ever. I used to be bigger, but I'm actually stronger now that my fitness is more balanced. 

That said, there are plenty of ****ty coaches out there hurting people by pushing them beyond their limits; that is mainly a failure as a coach but also some responsibility falls on the individual who didn't know when to stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 20, 2017)

Isn't the point of crossfit to have no limits or some mumbo jumbo like that? 
I'm in my late 20's played collegiate sports, and all that jazz. I'm just about in the best shape i have ever been. To me my test of "fitness" is how many "categories" can you complete consecutively. By categories i mean cardio, lifting, practical applications. For somebody like me whos in law enforcement lets say, it's all well and good if i can run 40 miles no weight on my shoulders. If i can't run 1 mile with a vest on that means nothing. I train for things i'll see in the real world. Sometimes you won't have breaks you'll be going for hours on end. All i see anytime that *i see* crossfit, is some *muppet *yelling at these people to do more reps, more reps, and their form goes away(not that crossfit form is good to start with anyway) however, they get hurt, or mess their joints up constantly. I don't see a need to be able to bench 600 pounds but not be able to tie my own shoe. Or squat 800 but not be able to bend over and pick something up because my hamstrings are too tight.  I do not think that functional fitness is crossfit at all whatsoever. I also hate Jr. crossfit or whatever it is, when these poor parents send there kids off to get their growth stunted. To be honest, most folks don't even need a gym, get a sack fill it with rocks, go running. Push ups, pull ups, squats, and stairs is all one will need imo(adopted from my friends).


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 20, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Isn't the point of crossfit to have no limits or some mumbo jumbo like that?
> I'm in my late 20's played collegiate sports, and all that jazz. I'm just about in the best shape i have ever been. To me my test of "fitness" is how many "categories" can you complete consecutively. By categories i mean cardio, lifting, practical applications. For somebody like me whos in law enforcement lets say, it's all well and good if i can run 40 miles no weight on my shoulders. If i can't run 1 mile with a vest on that means nothing. I train for things i'll see in the real world. Sometimes you won't have breaks you'll be going for hours on end. All i see anytime that *i see* crossfit, is some *muppet *yelling at these people to do more reps, more reps, and their form goes away(not that crossfit form is good to start with anyway) however, they get hurt, or mess their joints up constantly. I don't see a need to be able to bench 600 pounds but not be able to tie my own shoe. Or squat 800 but not be able to bend over and pick something up because my hamstrings are too tight.  I do not think that functional fitness is crossfit at all whatsoever. I also hate Jr. crossfit or whatever it is, when these poor parents send there kids off to get their growth stunted. To be honest, most folks don't even need a gym, get a sack fill it with rocks, go running. Push ups, pull ups, squats, and stairs is all one will need imo(adopted from my friends).



I will leave it by saying you are misinformed (at best) but have complete freedom to believe whatever you choose


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 20, 2017)

Just looked on my class calendar for medic school and I get out of class Thursday the 9th and go back Tuesday the 21st. Spring break is the 13th-17th. I get almost 2 weeks off class. I hear a camping, fishing, and mountain biking trip in the next couple weeks!


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 20, 2017)

I just love writing narratives for ETOH patients, like how do you properly describe them that doesn't make it sound like they're a code stroke?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 20, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I just love writing narratives for ETOH patients, like how do you properly describe them that doesn't make it sound like they're a code stroke?


Or in a way that doesn't make it sounds like you're making fun of them lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Feb 20, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Just looked on my class calendar for medic school and I get out of class Thursday the 9th and go back Tuesday the 21st. Spring break is the 13th-17th. I get almost 2 weeks off class. I hear a camping, fishing, and mountain biking trip in the next couple weeks!


I had a ridiculously easy medic school/internship. I went on trips and stuff too. I took my books with me everywhere though. 

Often I would study my a** off for a week and then take off the day before a test. I never learned anything the night before a test anyway. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Feb 20, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I just love writing narratives for ETOH patients, like how do you properly describe them that doesn't make it sound like they're a code stroke?


I struggle with the ones where you are trying to describe how the patient is completely fine, without sounding condescending. Extra points if the patient doesn't speak a lick of English and wont even attempt to communicate, even with my broken Spanish. 

For example, last night, I had a patient who "was not feeling well" per husband. She has an upset stomach and has had constant diarrhea for 2 days since she started a new medicine. 

Then he brought me a bottle of miralax and said "this!"

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 20, 2017)

I have def used the "Pt states...." and writing whatever ridiculous thing they've said in quotations lol


----------



## Nick15 (Feb 20, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/ktla5/posts/10155173315249614
This is becoming ridiculous...RIP to the officer. He was only a few months from retirement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 20, 2017)

Well f***, that's only a few miles from where I live.....

Well in less tragic, more gossipy news, y'all remember my jailbird ex gf who ghosted me out and disappeared after she got out...? Well guess who texted me today.....to say she's pregnant? -_-


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 20, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Well f***, that's only a few miles from where I live.....
> 
> Well in less tragic, more gossipy news, y'all remember my jailbird ex gf who ghosted me out and disappeared after she got out...? Well guess who texted me today.....to say she's pregnant? -_-



Hopefully it's not yours! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 20, 2017)

Considering that the amount of time since I've last seen her is measured in multiples of 9....lol


----------



## Nick15 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hopefully she doesn't try to tell you it's yours when it's really not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 21, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Isn't the point of crossfit to have no limits or some mumbo jumbo like that?



I have no limits to how much I can lift*.

*When I have a truck company at my beck and call.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 21, 2017)

Oh how much jersey sucks.. Especially meetings in jersey.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terrible one (Feb 21, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> Home gym is shaping up nicely
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Awesome! My buddy has a nice set up with a rack, some bumpers, box jump, and rowers. If I had a garage I'd do the same.


----------



## exodus (Feb 21, 2017)

I got a new phone. LG V20 and got a LG Sport Smartwatch for 50 bucks.  Like both of them so far, just having some issues setting up the AT&T Numbersync


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 21, 2017)

Big sky brewing co. Trout Slayer... I'll give this one my stamp of approval.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 22, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Big sky brewing co. Trout Slayer... I'll give this one my stamp of approval.



Moose Drool and Trout Slayer... If nothing else, they have great beer names


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 22, 2017)

My response to unecessary bumps of old threads:


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 22, 2017)

Assault patient with abdominal pain, rigid lower abdomen, hospital is busy so they have us take him to the CT scan while still holding the wall.....little while later, after the CT, still holding the wall the doctor comes up and says we need to put him in an observation room by himself because the CT showed he has TB...oh and that we might wanna mask up BTW  (this was about 2 hours after arriving at the hospital....) yay so now we're sitting in the Supe's office doing an exposure report -_-


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 23, 2017)

This is probably the most expensive flight of beer that I have ever bought. $17, but oh so very good. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 23, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> we need to put him in an observation room by himself because the CT showed he has TB...oh and that we might wanna mask up BTW (this was about 2 hours after arriving at the hospital....)



Thanks, Doc...oof.

Wait, so they made you take him to CT, then take patient care back *after* CT? That seems crazy to me.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 23, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Thanks, Doc...oof.
> 
> Wait, so they made you take him to CT, then take patient care back *after* CT? That seems crazy to me.


They didn't have any beds available even after going to CT, unless he was going to be on the machine all day lol, it wasn't until they decided his scan showed TB that they shuffled things around to get him into an observation room (this ED is mostly one big bay with only curtains between the beds)


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 23, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> They didn't have any beds available even after going to CT, unless he was going to be on the machine all day lol, it wasn't until they decided his scan showed TB that they shuffled things around to get him into an observation room (this ED is mostly one big bay with only curtains between the beds)



No bed=not my problem. There's a reason why APOD exists. BLS patient with no ALS treatment/intervention and a report to a nurse with a wait greater than 30 minutes we have the ability to sit that patient in a chair and leave. It's not our job to hold the wall because there's no beds available.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 23, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> No bed=not my problem. There's a reason why APOD exists. BLS patient with no ALS treatment/intervention and a report to a nurse with a wait greater than 30 minutes we have the ability to sit that patient in a chair and leave. It's not our job to hold the wall because there's no beds available.


Preach.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 23, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> They didn't have any beds available even after going to CT



California confuses me, man.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 23, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> No bed=not my problem. There's a reason why APOD exists. BLS patient with no ALS treatment/intervention and a report to a nurse with a wait greater than 30 minutes we have the ability to sit that patient in a chair and leave. It's not our job to hold the wall because there's no beds available.


We do have that ability per the county however per our company that is not allowed. We will still be on delay for 2 hours with a BLS patient.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 23, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> We will still be on delay for 2 hours with a BLS patient.



Good lord. If I'm at the hospital more than 20 minutes, I get questions!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 23, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Good lord. If I'm at the hospital more than 20 minutes, I get questions!


We have a couple of hospitals in our county who will very frequently hold ambulances on the wall (bed delay) for ~6-8 hours.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 23, 2017)

Is California just bad at using resources? It sure seems this way. Like the almonds...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 23, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Is California just bad at using resources? It sure seems this way. Like the almonds...


Not enough hospitals per population, abuse of the ED, abuse of the 911 system, CA law of all ambulance traffic has to go to an ED and not an urgent care, no EMD, no provider initiated refusals, not the best pay for EMS, and paramedic shortages.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 23, 2017)

Pt was non ambulatory, wouldn't have been able to tolerate sitting in a chair, couldn't even tolerate sitting Fowlers, was laying left lateral, and was one of the very few patients I truly believed when he said 10 out of 10 pain just seeing him try to roll to supine so the nurse could get an IV and a Foley started while we waited for a bed. 

As Desert says, simply too many patients, not enough ER space, even though from my station I have about 5 or 6 hospitals within a 20 min drive (3 of those being Level 1 or 2 Trauma Centers) they are routinely all filled to capacity and then some. Sometimes we can come right in and get an open bed right away and be done in 20 min....sometimes we have a 2 hour wait for a bed. You'll remember a couple months ago, I set my PR for wall time of 8 hours at one those trauma centers waiting for a bed for a BLS patient. (They told us they had 80 some people in the waiting room alone) Fortunately that is still extreme wait for us...but not unheard of either.

Basically like Desert said, here if you call 911, doesn't matter what the complaint, we are legally obligated to take you to the Emergency Room (and can not legally take you anywhere else)....add to that that it seems like (anecdotally at least) most people around here treat the ER like their Primary Care Physician....don't feel well? Go to the ER.. Need your prescription renewed/refilled? ER doc can do that..I can't afford a PCP or they can't book me for 2 weeks or (my favorite) they said yesterday if I don't get better or start feeling worse to go back to the hospital to get checked out, so since I'm feeling worse, I should call 911 to go to the Emergency Room....


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 23, 2017)

It sounds practically post-apocalyptic!


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 23, 2017)

"Hey Rocket, do you want to overnight before your birthday?"

/Internal: No, it's my short week and I'd only gain around $300 from that.

/external: "No, I've got plans. Sorry!"

Staffing challenges are _not_ my problem, and as much as I like money, I like time off more.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 24, 2017)

When somebody posts about their *opinion* on their NREMT score...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 24, 2017)

The decision, go out to the bar with "the guys" or watch a chick flick with my fiance... Just kidding that decisions been made for me already lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 24, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> The decision, go out to the bar with "the guys" or watch a chick flick with my fiance... Just kidding that decisions been made for me already lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 24, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> View attachment 3548


If he knows what's best for him then yes his balls are currently in her custody haha


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 24, 2017)

I'll have many beers for you tonight. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 24, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> View attachment 3548


hey hey hey... i never said which option it was!


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 25, 2017)

I have an EMT student with us today. Love getting new people as 3rd riders. Hopefully I can do some learning and teaching.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 25, 2017)

Spent my birthday doing homework and watching MeTV and Star Trek. 

Got a pretty sweet offer that has a nice raise attached (I totally do this for money), and I think I'll accept. Loyalty is good but needs to be paid for, and +10K is a big deal. 

Walking the dogs now and enjoying time off.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 25, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Spent my birthday doing homework and watching MeTV and Star Trek.
> 
> Got a pretty sweet offer that has a nice raise attached (I totally do this for money), and I think I'll accept. Loyalty is good but needs to be paid for, and +10K is a big deal.
> 
> Walking the dogs now and enjoying time off.


Bendy place?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 25, 2017)

Squad life again for 24 hours. 

Gotta love cruising around in a Tahoe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 25, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Squad life again for 24 hours.
> 
> Gotta love cruising around in a Tahoe.
> 
> ...


I'm very jealous lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 25, 2017)

Mardi Gras in Saint Louis.  Let the games begin


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 25, 2017)

Chase said:


> Mardi Gras in Saint Louis.  Let the games begin



I lived in Soulard when I was there. Maris Gras was such a PITA.


----------



## terrible one (Feb 25, 2017)

Chase said:


> Mardi Gras in Saint Louis.  Let the games begin



I heard behind NOLA, St. Louis was the place to be on Mardi Gras?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 25, 2017)

Galveston Mardi gras isn't bad... Granted we have fled the island until the girl has to be at work tonight. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 25, 2017)

St Louis Mardi Gras is pretty amazing, if you're into boobs and beads.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 25, 2017)

Chase said:


> Mardi Gras in Saint Louis.  Let the games begin


I already picked up my Mardi Gras drunk today in the Lou.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 25, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> St Louis Mardi Gras is pretty amazing, if you're into boobs and beads.



So basically what you're saying is it's amazing then...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 25, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm very jealous lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Update: The Tahoe is much more enjoyable to drive code than an F450 with a box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 25, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> If he knows what's best for him then yes his balls are currently in her custody haha



My chick hates chick flicks
#therealhero


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 25, 2017)

My Tahoe and I were the only ALS resource available for half the county a little while ago. There's usually 6 ALS units in my half...I sat around and did nothing other than move a little more central. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 25, 2017)

Man this MMA stand by is good stuff. Literally do nothing. Doctor rolls out if someone needs a check up. We are just the "oh ****" people. Which means front row seats and an easy pay check.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 25, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> My Tahoe and I were the only ALS resource available for half the county a little while ago. There's usually 6 ALS units in my half...I sat around and did nothing other than move a little more central.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like you're still having a nice quiet night

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 25, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Sounds like you're still having a nice quiet night
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Oh you gol' gone darn and done it now.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 25, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Sounds like you're still having a nice quiet night
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk





CALEMT said:


> Oh you gol' gone darn and done it now.



I'm running out of things to watch on YouTube. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 26, 2017)

Spotted on Facebook with the caption "well it ain't wrong"......thoughts @VentMonkey ?


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 26, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Spotted on Facebook with the caption "well it ain't wrong"......thoughts @VentMonkey ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I vote B, but I also don't Facebook, so I may be missing something.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 26, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'm running out of things to watch on YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ozzy man reviews, there are plenty.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 26, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I vote B, but I also don't Facebook, so I may be missing something.



B is the logical answer, but D is just plain cool.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 26, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> B is the logical answer, but D is just plain cool.


whats logic? That seems like on of them fancy foreign words.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 26, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> B is the logical answer, but D is just plain cool.


Yep, completely over my head.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 26, 2017)

RIP Bill Paxton.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 27, 2017)

So on this rainy day here in So CAL (I know... rain? In So CAL?) going to run a quick errand I walk out to my truck and remember that I cracked my window's because it's been nice weather. Crap, you'd think well there goes my interior because it's been raining for hours now... that's not the case. Luckily this same scenario played out while hunting in Nevada a couple years back. Thankfully I bought weathertech wind deflectors (after the Nevada incident) which did their job and kept the rain out of my interior. +1 for weathertech.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 27, 2017)

My truck came with those when I bought it, have definitely gotten good use like that out of them, will drop the money to buy a new set when I finally get around to buying something new


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 27, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I know... rain? In So CAL?


Also:


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 27, 2017)

9 runs already, and shift is only half over bleh


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 28, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> 9 runs already, and shift is only half over bleh


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 28, 2017)

That's not a very officer-like thing to say...

When are we gonna grab beers? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 28, 2017)

Well, looks like I will be flying in a BK from now on. Can't say I will miss squeezing into a 407 ha


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 28, 2017)

Chase said:


> flying in a BK from now on







I'm picturing this with a rotor beanie on it...


----------



## Fry14MN (Feb 28, 2017)

My truck is in the shop and I got a brand spanking new 2017 Chevy Silverado for my rental...I don't need a new truck...I don't need a new truck....

Well played dealership!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 28, 2017)

Fry14MN said:


> My truck is in the shop and I got a brand spanking new 2017 Chevy Silverado for my rental...I don't need a new truck...I don't need a new truck....
> 
> Well played dealership!


You need a new truck, you want a new truck. It's calling your name


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 28, 2017)

I got to drive a brand new Toyota Tacoma the other day. That thing was pretty badass. The Silverados are awesome too. 

I miss my old truck though :-/ 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fry14MN (Feb 28, 2017)

I just bought a 2012 GMC Sierra. Only 79*** miles on it. I DO NOT need a different truck.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 28, 2017)

Fry14MN said:


> My truck is in the shop and I got a brand spanking new 2017 Chevy Silverado for my rental...I don't need a new truck...I don't need a new truck....
> 
> Well played dealership!


I'm gonna have to take my truck into the shop either today or sometime this week...but nothing long term enough to get a nice rental, just a new set of tires (cha ching$$), oh and brakes, they're starting to squeak


----------



## Fry14MN (Feb 28, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I'm gonna have to take my truck into the shop either today or sometime this week...but nothing long term enough to get a nice rental, just a new set of tires (cha ching$$), oh and brakes, they're starting to squeak


I just put new tires on before the start of winter...I cant get rid of it now!


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 28, 2017)

@NysEms2117 http://www.emsworld.com/video/12309...partner-to-provide-physician-response-program

I'm jelly, bro.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 28, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> That's not a very officer-like thing to say...
> 
> When are we gonna grab beers?


Not an officer yet  And it needs to be sooner rather than later!


Handsome Robb said:


> I got to drive a brand new Toyota Tacoma the other day.


Leave my truck alone!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 28, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> @NysEms2117 http://www.emsworld.com/video/12309...partner-to-provide-physician-response-program
> 
> I'm jelly, bro.


I'll ask if i can send the email they sent employees to you guys next time i work. Remember how i said a doctor i knew was riding as an EMT???? here you go . Dr. Nick and i are rather good friends . They are much nicer then i would be, donating time and such. At least you see what i ride around in . The only thing that's still up in the air is scope. I'm sure that'll be settled soon though


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 28, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Dr. Nick and i are rather good friends








"Hi, everybody!"


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 28, 2017)

I'll be adding "adjunct faculty" at the CC to my list of current jobs... That makes 4 jobs #heymon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 28, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> That makes 4 jobs *#heymon*


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 28, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3558



I figured you'd get that reference 
#oldmen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 28, 2017)

Got our services first dual sequential defib today. 

It didnt work. 

Well, refractory V-fib eventually became PEA, so i guess it did work. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 28, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> Not an officer yet  And it needs to be sooner rather than later!
> 
> Leave my truck alone!



Come to Georgetown! If the lady continues her nonsense I'm gonna have the whole apartment to myself soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 28, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Come to Georgetown! If the lady continues her nonsense I'm gonna have the whole apartment to myself soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did you do?!

Oh, and the next class is March 16th and 17th


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 28, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> just a new set of tires (cha ching$$)



Unless they're all terrain tires I don't wanna hear it... well I can't really talk cause I'm buying 31's... @DesertMedic66 and his new set of 35's on the other hand... then I'd be *****ing...


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 28, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Come to Georgetown! If the lady continues her nonsense I'm gonna have the whole apartment to myself soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Uh oh. You too?





STXmedic said:


> What did you do?!
> 
> Oh, and the next class is March 16th and 17th



Do not talk him into going somewhere else when I'm trying to go up there lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 28, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Do not talk him into going somewhere else when I'm trying to go up there lol


Oh, I'm not opposed at all to go to Georgetown! You're more than welcome to join in the TCCC class though


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 28, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> Oh, I'm not opposed at all to go to Georgetown! You're more than welcome to join in the TCCC class though


Lol ah. I thought you meant the next hiring class starts then

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 1, 2017)

Tigger said:


> View attachment 3463
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That looks just like the station in Flagstaff. Guardian.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 1, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1895349184030806
			





I feel like this even when I haven't had anything to drink. Beer ballet anyone?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 1, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> What did you do?!
> 
> Oh, and the next class is March 16th and 17th



I did nothing! 

Why do you schedule them on days that I work? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 1, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> I did nothing!
> 
> Why do you schedule them on days that I work?
> 
> ...


That's what trades are for, wey


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 1, 2017)

Love you too, Urgent Care nurse who called 911 for a transfer (dispatched as a "Sick-ALS" no further details), but as we walk in and ask what's going on "Oh I'll wait till the medics get here to give a report so I don't have to say it twice". Of course the patient is a Spanish speaker and wife doesn't speak any better Spanglish than me or my partner lol, I finally ask "Do you know why they want him to go to the Emergency Room?" Before the nurse finally calls out "Increasing Intracranial Pressure!"


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 1, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1895349184030806
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still wanting another drink. Dude doesn't know when to stop hahaha.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 1, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Still wanting another drink. Dude doesn't know when to stop hahaha.


the man has no limits!


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 1, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Still wanting another drink. Dude doesn't know when to stop hahaha.





NysEms2117 said:


> the man has no limits!


----------



## MMohler (Mar 1, 2017)

May be late to the party but had to hand in my man card when I turned my truck in for a hatchback. Had to get something that did better than 10-12 mpg. office moved and was spending about $200 in gas on every paycheck.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 1, 2017)

If we have another 30 call set I am going to snap. Sure seven or eight calls a shift doesn't sound busy, but the calls have been averaging two plus hours and I don't get paid enough to spend every day off recovering.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 1, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Dude doesn't know when to stop



He's not a quitter.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 1, 2017)

my fiance is getting me into this country/rock/pop mixture thingy, not sure how i feel about it... Example of this: sam hunt: house party.


----------



## MMohler (Mar 1, 2017)

County?...sure...rock?...sure....pop?...eh...all 3? Run for the hills


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 1, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Example of this: sam hunt: house party.



I'm so sorry...


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> my fiance is getting me into this country/rock/pop mixture thingy, not sure how i feel about it... Example of this: sam hunt: house party.


Stop. Do not pass go. There are so many better options.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 2, 2017)

Got our new staffing assignments. Kinda bummed because I didn't get the region or partner I wanted :-/ 

Upside is it's 10 minutes from my apartment and it's the only ambulance in the county with the Stryker PowerLoad system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 2, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Got our new staffing assignments. Kinda bummed because I didn't get the region or partner I wanted :-/
> 
> Upside is it's 10 minutes from my apartment and it's the only ambulance in the county with the Stryker PowerLoad system.
> 
> ...




My rural company is getting the power load system. Makes it well worth the commute.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 2, 2017)

As of today, I'm (temporarily) not an ED RN. I spent 2 good years commuting 2 hours each way and doing 12 hour shifts. While on paper it looks like just 36 hours/week, it was divided into 2 bouts of work: 4 days TH/FR/SA/SU and 2 days TH/FR... since the work week starts on Sunday, I did all my 3 days at once on one work week and split the work week the next week. Having 3-5 days off in a row was awesome but I was getting progressively more and more tired, especially toward the end of a 4 day stretch there.

After 2 years, it was finally time to move on. I've got some decent irons in the fire that are glowing pretty well right now but nothing solid. I suspect that I should have a a work offer sometime next week and perhaps one or two more by the end of the month. The local ED is really interested in me and I'm only 10 minutes away...

For now though, I'm on vacation!


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 2, 2017)

Amazing how talking to someone and watching/listening to them talk can tell you a lot...


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 2, 2017)

I actually got a Pulse Point CPR needed notification yesterday.....sure enough came in right at the same time we were getting dispatched to a full arrest  (excuse me, cardiac arrest)... didn't even realize what it was  (didn't recognize the icon) till after the call, sure enough, came in same time we were dospatched, same address, sure enough there was a pulse less and apneic patient....who had been down long enough for rigor and lividity to set in and medics called it without working him up...but good on Pulse Point for timeliness and accuracy?


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> my fiance is getting me into this country/rock/pop mixture thingy



Y'all need some...uh...Bach?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 2, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Y'all need some...uh...Bach?



I need to go back to my roots when my mom forced me to listen to THE BOSS. Bruce Springsteen. The best imo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I need to go back to my roots when my mom forced me to listen to THE BOSS. Bruce Springsteen. The best imo



That'll work - anything is better than faux-country, I say.

Unrelated, just watched the three* Indiana Jones movies for the first time in 15 years.




Best scene ever - apparently Harrison Ford had dysentery so he couldn't do a "real" fight scene, so they came up with this.
*Yes, three - the fourth is an abomination


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 2, 2017)

All of those movies are atrocious imo. Not a big fan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> All of those movies are atrocious imo. Not a big fan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yea...you're also a cop, soooooo...........



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 2, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Yea...you're also a cop, soooooo...........
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Maybe I need a doctorate to figure out that link/correspondence lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> All of those movies are atrocious imo. Not a big fan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do pushups you


----------



## MMohler (Mar 2, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> but good on Pulse Point for timeliness and accuracy?



Trying to be a reserve firefighter soon here and in the meantime I just shadow at the station. Pulsepoint will come up quicker than a dispatch will almost 100% of the time! Awesome app.


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 2, 2017)

Super stoked to try out the new mattresses we got for the beds at our station!!


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 2, 2017)

Kinda irritated that NYS won't accept an NREMT-approved refresher. I have to recert CT and NY soon-ish (for March of 2018), but since my CT refresher is free* and my CT refresher covers my NREMT needs...I'm not going to bother recert-ing NYS.

*Service provided, "free" isn't ever free, right?

Any way around this one (@NysEms2117)?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 2, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Kinda irritated that NYS won't accept an NREMT-approved refresher. I have to recert CT and NY soon-ish (for March of 2018), but since my CT refresher is free* and my CT refresher covers my NREMT needs...I'm not going to bother recert-ing NYS.
> 
> *Service provided, "free" isn't ever free, right?
> 
> Any way around this one (@NysEms2117)?



Not entirely sure what the question is? Are you asking if nremt ceus count for ny? Or ct for ny?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Not entirely sure what the question is? Are you asking if nremt ceus count for ny? Or ct for ny?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



CT for NY, but I don't think the answer is "yes". Also, I don't think NYS cares about NREMT, lol - I'll end up having to take a challenge NYS refresher if I want to practice in NYS.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 2, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> CT for NY, but I don't think the answer is "yes". Also, I don't think NYS cares about NREMT, lol - I'll end up having to take a challenge NYS refresher if I want to practice in NYS.


idk about recert since i haven't had to do it yet. I'll ask when i work next week for you.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 2, 2017)

Watching Forrest Gump made me think of a joke... Whats Forrest Gump's password? 1forrest1... that is all.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Watching Forrest Gump made me think of a joke... Whats Forrest Gump's password? 1forrest1... that is all.





Now get back to studying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 2, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Now get back to studying.



Is it May 30th yet?


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 2, 2017)

Both of my shifts officially have set partners now. Now only my float day will be potentially an unknown partner.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 2, 2017)

I just realized that my bedroom is a total man-topia... Walking in my room with a beer (cause its my friday) I noticed empty beer bottles with AR-15 parts around said beer bottles, random shotgun items near my bed, some mix matched 45 auto, 5.56, .223, 12 gauge, and .22, some pistol mags on my nightstand and a holster by my bed.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 3, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I just realized that my bedroom is a total man-topia... Walking in my room with a beer (cause its my friday) I noticed empty beer bottles with AR-15 parts around said beer bottles, random shotgun items near my bed, some mix matched 45 auto, 5.56, .223, 12 gauge, and .22, some pistol mags on my nightstand and a holster by my bed.


Mine has flowers, a tea maker(yes I know it just pours hot water), and books. Come to think of it, none of it is mine lol


----------



## MMohler (Mar 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Come to think of it, none of it is mine lol



First the introduction to Sam hunt, now it's waking up to sunflowers. Hopefully they smell good. 






CALEMT said:


> I just realized that my bedroom is a total man-topia... Walking in my room with a beer (cause its my friday) I noticed empty beer bottles with AR-15 parts around said beer bottles, random shotgun items near my bed, some mix matched 45 auto, 5.56, .223, 12 gauge, and .22





CALEMT said:


> some mix matched 45 auto, 5.56, .223, 12 gauge, and .22,




Now I need to find me a woman that can separate that


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 3, 2017)

MMohler said:


> Now I need to find me a woman that can separate that


my fiance can... she just doesn't like too.


MMohler said:


> First the introduction to Sam hunt, now it's waking up to sunflowers. Hopefully they smell good.


I still have my man cave! I refuse to give up my man card!


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I still have my man cave! I refuse to give up my man card!



You mean let's you have your man cave, and she has this illusion that you still have your man card when in all reality your man card got up and walked away when it saw flowers and tea makers in your room.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 3, 2017)

Man cave? You mean when I surreptitiously get out of bed to play Xbox?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 3, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Kinda irritated that NYS won't accept an NREMT-approved refresher. I have to recert CT and NY soon-ish (for March of 2018), but since my CT refresher is free* and my CT refresher covers my NREMT needs...I'm not going to bother recert-ing NYS.
> 
> *Service provided, "free" isn't ever free, right?
> 
> Any way around this one (@NysEms2117)?




I'm taking a refresher course for next week. I'm in Az and they are adopting the new standard for NREMT. Even though it's not required until 2019. Unfortunately, there isn't a refresher offered yet in Az that covers the new standards and I only have until the end of this month. I'm taking the course next week. I guess I'll just have to see what happens. I got my state license renewed back in September so I'm good there till 2018.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 3, 2017)

@ViolynEMT, I feel like the states are behind the curve - they need to tie out to NREMT's requirements. Heck, they could just use NREMT and say "hey, if you are certed by NREMT, you just need to apply to us for your state license."


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 3, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Heck, they could just use NREMT and say "hey, if you are certed by NREMT, you just need to apply to us for your state license."



That's how it works for us. The initial application to get your EMT card you need your NREMT. When you go and recert you don't need your NREMT.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 3, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> @ViolynEMT, I feel like the states are behind the curve - they need to tie out to NREMT's requirements. Heck, they could just use NREMT and say "hey, if you are certed by NREMT, you just need to apply to us for your state license."



That's how Az does it. If you are current with NREMT, you just apply for the state license. Because of that, though, you need proof of current NREMT to get a job here.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 3, 2017)

Ah, @CALEMT, I see - but wouldn't it make more sense (i.e. be cheaper) to just have the state be a verifier of current NREMT status going forward? Sounds like, as @ViolynEMT says that's done. When you say the new standard, are you talking about NCCP?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 3, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> @ViolynEMT, I feel like the states are behind the curve - they need to tie out to NREMT's requirements. Heck, they could just use NREMT and say "hey, if you are certed by NREMT, you just need to apply to us for your state license."



The thing is... NYS thinks they make the rules. So anything done by them is right. Everybody else is wrong. But as previously mentioned I'll look into it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 3, 2017)

I have actually been very happy with Distancecme.com so far. They offer different plans based on what your state does for national (traditional, 2012 NCCR, or 2016 NCCR).


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 3, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Ah, @CALEMT, I see - but wouldn't it make more sense (i.e. be cheaper) to just have the state be a verifier of current NREMT status going forward?



The initial EMT card application requires NREMT. Makes sense because you already have it if you're just coming out of your EMT class. Subsequent recert applications do not require any standing within the NREMT i.e. You can let your national lapse and still recert in my county. There's no requirement to keep your NREMT to recert.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 3, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> The initial EMT card application requires NREMT. Makes sense because you already have it if you're just coming out of your EMT class. Subsequent recert applications do not require any standing within the NREMT i.e. You can let your national lapse and still recert in my county. There's no requirement to keep your NREMT to recert.


Nope. I like to keep it for when the company asks about sending people out of state to cover a low staff area for a little bit.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> NYS thinks they make the rules.



Haha, they sure do - and they also take money for the privilege


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 3, 2017)

It seems that I have misplaced the paper for 8 hours of CE from EVOC.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 3, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> It seems that I have misplaced the paper for 8 hours of CE from EVOC.



Does AZ require evidence for CEUs?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 3, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Does AZ require evidence for CEUs?




Yes


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 3, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> Yes




I just got off the phone with AzDHS. I finally have a clear picture. Az does not require NREMT Certification. Just a refresher so technically I'm good through September 2018. It's risky, though, not to have a current NREMT certification here because some employers require it.  Az has adopted the NCCP standards which, to my surprise, are easier. With the refresher and the 39 hours of CE I have through Rural Metro, I will have more than enough. The traditional NREMT standard from 2012 requires 72 hours. The new, which was introduced in June or July of 2016, only requires 40 hours.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 3, 2017)

@ViolynEMT I'm jealous - neither CT and NYS really pick up the phone...haha


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 3, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> It seems that I have misplaced the paper for 8 hours of CE from EVOC.


I scan and save all my CEUs for exactly this reason. Then I put all my paperwork in a single file folder designated for CEUs. Haven't completely lost one in quite a while!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 3, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> I scan and save all my CEUs for exactly this reason. Then I put all my paperwork in a single file folder designated for CEUs. Haven't completely lost one in quite a while!


Same here


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 3, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> @ViolynEMT I'm jealous - neither CT and NYS really pick up the phone...haha


just gotta call the right people


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh joy....I had picked up an overtime shift on one of our ALS units, one based out of a slow station in Calabasas.....basically I expected to be able to chill out most all day at station, run a few transfers and make a few call bonus bucks.......

Until I just got the email saying the medic called off, so due to lack of partner they reassigned me to an open BLS shift, which just means primarily 911 responses here......but it's out of the Hawthorne station....we might see it for all of 5 min tomorrow lol, better make sure I pack my 5 hour shots haha :/


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 3, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> I scan and save all my CEUs for exactly this reason. Then I put all my paperwork in a single file folder designated for CEUs. Haven't completely lost one in quite a while!



I have a folder with everything else is in it. I'm not sure how that one got away. Scanning is a good idea. I was told that Rural Metro/AMR can reissue it. The same people are working there and I also found out that I may not need it anyway. I have enough besides.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 4, 2017)

I went to sign up for a vent management course in June only to find out it's already sold out, bummer. 

Oh well, at least my days are covered, and I get an unexpected earlier than normal vacation.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> vacation.



I just have to last Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday and I'll have a sweet 10 day vacation.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 4, 2017)

Off on Tuesday so my next shift is Thursday  and Tuesday we get to go to rodeo and see Aaron Watson in concert 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 4, 2017)

I would have had 5 days off next week, but now I have three days of refresher from 9 to 5. :/


----------



## exodus (Mar 4, 2017)

I need to find a partner for Tuesday.  Swing shift after doing BLS skills verification.  Gonna be a fun day.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 4, 2017)

When you're waiting for a bed for your BLS patient, but a helicopter shows up and everyone is now paying attention to it instead of you.....lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 4, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> When you're waiting for a bed for your BLS patient, but a helicopter shows up and everyone is now paying attention to it instead of you.....lol


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 4, 2017)

That moment you realize that this thread has gone on for 3,000 pages...


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm still waiting for that scene call where we transport to an LA County hospital and bump LACoFD, oh wait, we did that a few weeks ago...

(Walks out of the double doors with hands in air)


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 4, 2017)

Drinking and emailing command staff... Probably not a good idea 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 4, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Drinking and emailing command staff... Probably not a good idea


From my vantage point, a great idea.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> From my vantage point, a great idea.


Only if I tell you what goes down lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 4, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Only if I tell you what goes down lol


...by all means.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> ...by all means.


Heh nothing major. Just asked about if our supervisor unit can carry glucagon since they took it away from us. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 4, 2017)

That perfect medium rare steak and all the sides from Texas Roadhouse were definitely worth not going on that date tonight. I can go back to work a happier person Monday.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 4, 2017)

My friggin' back hurts. I've been alternating Tylenol and Ibuprofen and it still hurts. 

This is no good.


----------



## exodus (Mar 4, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Heh nothing major. Just asked about if our supervisor unit can carry glucagon since they took it away from us.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Why did they take it away? Costs?  Did they give you guys any alternatives?  If it's cost-related, they should simply implement a policy with it where it's treated like a narcotic and only then even allowed after n IV attempts.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 4, 2017)

I need to find a management gig.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 4, 2017)

exodus said:


> Why did they take it away? Costs?  Did they give you guys any alternatives?  If it's cost-related, they should simply implement a policy with it where it's treated like a narcotic and only then even allowed after n IV attempts.


Our old QA/Qi person didn't like it. They took it from us and left us with an Io after x amount of IV attempts. And Im tired of it. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Mar 4, 2017)

Got my new gaming PC all good, got my MIL's (basic) gaming PC setup, got the new (owned finally) 4k 55" Roku TV hung and setup, now just to get the HTPC setup. Got a fresh copy of windows 10 on it and now just need to decide what HTPC platform to go off of.  I still need to be able to download torrents and would like to be able to remotely manage the torrents.


----------



## exodus (Mar 4, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Our old QA/Qi person didn't like it. They took it from us and left us with an Io after x amount of IV attempts. And Im tired of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



IO's aren't feasible in chronic diabetics though.  It would destroy the patients bones pretty quick on the frequent fliers.  We had one we would run on every other day or so, and his bones became destroyed as well since glucagon stopped working on him and he had **** veins.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 4, 2017)

exodus said:


> IO's aren't feasible in chronic diabetics though.  It would destroy the patients bones pretty quick on the frequent fliers.  We had one we would run on every other day or so, and his bones became destroyed as well since glucagon stopped working on him and he had **** veins.


Until you killed him...


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 4, 2017)

One of our k9 officers just passed away after long fight with cancer. RIP GPD 435. You'll be missed brother 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 4, 2017)

It just dawned on me that my rotation this pay period leaves me short on moolah. Good thing we're still getting double time for weekend 12's.


----------



## exodus (Mar 4, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Until you killed him...



Shhhhh. Nobody knows that.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 4, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> My friggin' back hurts. I've been alternating Tylenol and Ibuprofen and it still hurts.
> 
> This is no good.


Sounds like a reason for some yoga and gym time.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 4, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> My friggin' back hurts. I've been alternating Tylenol and Ibuprofen and it still hurts.
> 
> This is no good.


Acupuncture? yoga?


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 4, 2017)

Chiropractor?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 4, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Acupuncture?








In other news:

You know you're a dad when you spend your Saturday night watching cartoons with your kids.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> You know you're a dad when you spend your Saturday night watching cartoons with your kids.


i watch cartoons with my fiance, or by myself. Does that make me a kid? lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 4, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> i watch cartoons with my fiance, or by myself. Does that make me a kid? lol


No, that makes you awesome...like me


----------



## Seirende (Mar 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> You know you're a dad when you spend your Saturday night watching cartoons with your kids.


I would have figured that the fact that you have kids in the first place would have tipped you off. I'm reading this conversation like you just looked up one morning to realize that you were surrounded by short people.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 5, 2017)

Seirende said:


> I'm reading this conversation like you just looked up one morning to realize that you were surrounded by short people.


Yes, exactly this...

"Hey, where did you two leaches come from?.."-me to kids

"Never mind, don't answer that."-also to kids, and to myself


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Yes, exactly this...
> 
> "Hey, where did you two leaches come from?.."-me to kids
> 
> ...



Fixed it for you.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 5, 2017)

Tosh.0 confirms that i'm a giant *** lol


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 5, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Acupuncture? yoga?





Jim37F said:


> Chiropractor?


See an M.D.?


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 5, 2017)

redundantbassist said:


> See an M.D.?



Pffft what would they know? Ice and ibuprofen is the cure all for anything.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 5, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Pffft what would they know? Ice and ibuprofen is the cure all for anything.


My mom said Robitussin cures everything.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 5, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> My mom said Robitussin cures everything.



Well I played baseball for 8 years straight. Not once did I need Robitussin. +1 for ice and ibuprofen.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 5, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Well I played baseball for 8 years straight. Not once did I need Robitussin. +1 for ice and ibuprofen.


maybe you didn't play hard enough . jk lol. to each their own my good sir.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 5, 2017)

Hall pays double time on weekends?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 5, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Hall pays double time on weekends?


For 12 hour paramedic shifts in metro Bakersfield either Saturday or Sunday, yes.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 5, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Pffft what would they know? Ice and ibuprofen is the cure all for anything.


Drink water, change your socks, and you'll live forever. 800mg Motrin will cure everything,  now get out of sick call and back to PT you malingerer!


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 5, 2017)

I totally understand that we have response times requirements, and that those are a big deal to management, but I hate that crews feel so pressured that my partner reached across the console and grabbed the hand mike and went "on scene" with Dispatch while we were still several blocks out, including a major intersection, and fire around a corner not even in visual sight (so in other words met precisely zero of our criteria to be able to go on scene officially), and this is a widespread phenomenon because people are afraid of being written up for busted response times


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 5, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I totally understand that we have response times requirements, and that those are a big deal to management, but I hate that crews feel so pressured that my partner reached across the console and grabbed the hand mike and went "on scene" with Dispatch while we were still several blocks out, including a major intersection, and fire around a corner not even in visual sight (so in other words met precisely zero of our criteria to be able to go on scene officially), and this is a widespread phenomenon because people are afraid of being written up for busted response times



Is compliance that big of an issue?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 5, 2017)

I need Decadron and some Toradol. Aka: the Urgent Care cure all.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 5, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> My mom said Robitussin cures everything.




Windex. If you're Greek. (My Big Fat Greek Wedding).

My Dad always said Vick's Vapo Rub.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 5, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Is compliance that big of an issue?


I don't think so.....back in new hire orientation, they talked about having a ~96% compliance with on scene times, which the County apparently only requires 92%....so no, but yes I guess? By management's internal standards? They still like to brag, many years ago there was one month where we were 100% compliant and they really want to do that again.

At the same time, in my year there, I've gotten a write up for missing "out of chute" time (when you're in quarters at a station, you have 1 min from the "pre alert" (phone call from dispatch) to go on air in the ambulance, 2 min at night),  had to write an incident report (but avoided a write up) for a mapping error or two, but have precisely zero for missing the response time....when the call is out of your district, or otherwise far away or Dispatch is juggling units on multiple incoming calls so you end up dispatched 4 minutes into the call they can't really hold it against you (unless you added extra delays on out of chute or mapping errors but as long as you do what you're supposed to they can't write you up for it, but I can only imagine what would happen if you call on scene but then get into an accident going through that light between you and the call....I just don't want to be part of that crew......


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 5, 2017)

Why doesnt dispatch just change the times? Thats what they did/do at my old job lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 5, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> My Dad always said *Vick's Vapo Rub*.


Haha, yep. Cures everything with a dab under your nose, and then your chest...


NomadicMedic said:


> I need Decadron and some Toradol. Aka: the Urgent Care cure all.


oof, Toradol did nothing for my herniated disc, it did burn my arm (IM), but I'm pretty sure I was beyond medication as I limped around with a drop foot until my surgery.

I can't recall if I was ever given Decardon, or any steroids for that matter, though. Oh, and the Percs they gave me did nothing but make me sleepy.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 5, 2017)

If only Hall had EZIO...


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 5, 2017)

I washed my turnout Gear 3 times last month. Once on the 4th cause it was due to be washed, again 2 days later cause of blood from a fatality wreck. Then again 2 weeks later from a structure fire. 

Got new gear and put it in service at 0200 Saturday, by 1400 today it was already in the washer from a brush fire. Over it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> oof, Toradol did nothing for my herniated disc, it did burn my arm (IM), but I'm pretty sure I was beyond medication as I limped around with a drop foot until my surgery.
> 
> I can't recall if I was ever given Decardon, or any steroids for that matter, though. Oh, and the Percs they gave me did nothing but make me sleepy.


You the hulk or something?? You seem like the kinda person that propofol would make you more energized


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 5, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> You the hulk or something?? You seem like the kinda person that propofol would make you more energized


Hardly. They gave me Versed? in pre-op (been five years) and it did exactly what it was supposed to. The term "amnestic effect" is definitely a thing.

I'm more just your average stubborn dood. I refused to stay overnight, and had my wife drive me home with sedatives still coarsing through my veins.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 5, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I need Decadron and some Toradol. Aka: the Urgent Care cure all.




I have leftover Tramadol and Gabapentin from my dog.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 6, 2017)

NRP done. Now to recert national license, then PHTLS/ITLS, find an advanced trauma class (lots of them around here), and then FP-C.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 6, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> find an advanced trauma class



DRMC?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 6, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> DRMC?


Looks like LLUMC is y'alls main option. Ours appears to be CRMC in Fresno:

http://web20.facs.org/atls_cr/ATLS_Course_Search_Result.cfm


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 6, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Looks like LLUMC is y'alls main option. Ours appears to be CRMC in Fresno:
> 
> http://web20.facs.org/atls_cr/ATLS_Course_Search_Result.cfm


LLUMC is the main one. RUHS (the old RCRMC) also has some.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 6, 2017)

This is my recert year for classes. ACLS and PALS are finished. NRP and AMLS sometime this year and I have to take ITLS a year early. For whatever reason they gave me a 3 year cert last time and it threw everything off (they typically only give out two year certs at my employer).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 6, 2017)

I need to redo my amls. And teach another phtls class to keep my instructor. I'm due for nr recert next year. And my state license is up this go round too. I better get on it lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 6, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I need to redo my amls.


Same here.


DesertMedic66 said:


> LLUMC is the main one. RUHS (the old RCRMC) also has some.


What's RUHS stand for? You are talking about the county hospital in MoVal, yes?

As far as I know the ATLS course is just an "audit" for medics; it's mainly just observation TMK. I don't know if Mercy Air even requires it anymore, but like most things the alphabet soup is "highly encouraged".


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 6, 2017)

I let my instructor certs lapse, so in the next 2 months  I have to retake ACLS, PALS, BLS instructor and teach a PHTLS class. I'm trying to get my business recognized as a training center for NAEMT, so I can offer GEMS and EPC.

I'm also taking Advanced Haz Mat life support in a couple of weeks. Sounds interesting. Taught by some toxicology fellows from University of Arizona. We have a couple of BIG chemical manufacturers in our response area. They're served by volunteer fire and nobody seems to have any idea about how to triage and manage patients in a haz mat incident. It makes me incredibly nervous.

I missed AMLS this quarter. I'll have to get it next time it comes around.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 6, 2017)

My BLS instructor lapsed but I still have my ACLS and pals instructor cards. I need to get my BLS back asap so I can teach enough of the others to keep them. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 6, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> This is my recert year for classes. ACLS and PALS are finished. NRP and AMLS sometime this year and I have to take ITLS a year early. For whatever reason they gave me a 3 year cert last time and it threw everything off (they typically only give out two year certs at my employer).
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


My ITLS was also a 3 year cert


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 6, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Same here.
> 
> What's RUHS stand for? You are talking about the county hospital in MoVal, yes?
> 
> As far as I know the ATLS course is just an "audit" for medics; it's mainly just observation TMK. I don't know if Mercy Air even requires it anymore, but like most things the alphabet soup is "highly encouraged".


Riverside University Health System. 

Reach and Mercy all require an advanced trauma course within 6 months (ATLS/ATCN or TNACT)


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 6, 2017)

I guess Im not the only one. I let my BLS instructor lapse also. I only kept it as a favor to the chief at a local FD but I wasnt teaching enough classes. I just got it back for some silly reason. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 6, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> I guess Im not the only one. I let my BLS instructor lapse also. I only kept it as a favor to the chief at a local FD but I wasnt teaching enough classes. I just got it back for some silly reason.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I am only getting it back because I can't teach ACLS or pals without it for some reason 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 6, 2017)

'Tis the year of the recert for I as well. I have PALS in two weeks which should give me enough to complete NR.

Luckily I am at least a year ahead for my FP-C con-ed, but I still have to do a prep course audit. 96 hours of CE from the CCP course last year is now paying dividends.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 6, 2017)

More power to you guys that are ACLS and PALS instructors. Between my normal classes, Firefighter I and II, DR1, and being a DOSE Trainer......i couldn't take on anything else.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 6, 2017)

Crap my FPC is up this year. I think I have enough hours just from my ccemtp class, since it is on the books as a prep course. C-NPT is next year but all my hours for that are already done 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 6, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> They're served by volunteer fire



No industrial fire brigade? Would have imagined there's some sort of...state law requiring that, or something?


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 6, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I let my instructor certs lapse, so in the next 2 months  I have to retake ACLS, PALS, BLS instructor and teach a PHTLS class. I'm trying to get my business recognized as a training center for NAEMT, so I can offer GEMS and EPC.
> 
> I'm also taking Advanced Haz Mat life support in a couple of weeks. Sounds interesting. Taught by some toxicology fellows from University of Arizona. We have a couple of BIG chemical manufacturers in our response area. They're served by volunteer fire and nobody seems to have any idea about how to triage and manage patients in a haz mat incident. It makes me incredibly nervous.
> 
> I missed AMLS this quarter. I'll have to get it next time it comes around.


One of the nice things about being an aha instructor and working for an agency thats an aha training center is the overtime $$.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 6, 2017)

Yeah, our hospital pays well to teach. I could teach ACLS or PALS every month if I wanted.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 6, 2017)

Top 5 movies... go!

Motivation for me- Going to Ohio Wednesday for some meetings... Need to get some movies for my trip lol.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 6, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> *Top 5 movies*... go!
> 
> Motivation for me- Going to Ohio Wednesday for some meetings... Need to get some movies for my trip lol.


Of all time? That's a tough one...

2 recently made films I found intriguing are:

"Bleed For This", and "Hacksaw Ridge".


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 6, 2017)

After 3 my truck project is finally in primer.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 6, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Of all time? That's a tough one...
> 
> 2 recently made films I found intriguing are:
> 
> "Bleed For This", and "Hacksaw Ridge".



If you had to go on a trip and watch movies which 3-5 would you take . Hacksaw ridge was in my list too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 6, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> If you had to go on a trip and watch movies which 3-5 would you take


1. Spaceballs
2. Rocky (the original, the best)
3. Goodfellas (all time favorite crime drama)


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 6, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> If you had to go on a trip and watch movies which 3-5 would you take



1. Field of Dreams
2. The Bourne Identity 
3. Lone Survivor


----------



## cruiseforever (Mar 6, 2017)

Cleaning the house to get ready to sell it.  Amazing for all the crap one collects over 20 years.  The dumpster is working over time.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 6, 2017)

Totally me at Sizzler:


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 6, 2017)

3 liters (Jeroboam) of RRBC Consecration; a barrel aged dark sour beer

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/863/45653/

*750 ml bottle of wine for reference*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 6, 2017)

Movies:

goodfellas
Wolf of wall street
Good Will Hunting


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 6, 2017)

My fav pt....the one that gets 4 Deputies following up with us to the hospital lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 6, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> My fav pt....the one that gets 4 Deputies following up with us to the hospital lol


Hey?! I know him, he's in my county, too. Him and Versed pushes get a long a lot better than a slew of deputies being placed OOS for him though; maybe one, two if it's a slow day...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 6, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Hey?! I know him, he's in my county, too. Him and *ketamine* pushes get a long a lot better than a slew of deputies being placed OOS for him though; maybe one, two if it's a slow day...



Fixed for you. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 6, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Fixed for you.


Um, California, remember? Versed actually works just fine for us. Oh, and for the record the 4 deputies are released once the med is in.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 6, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Hey?! I know him, he's in my county, too. Him and Versed pushes get a long a lot better than a slew of deputies being placed OOS for him though; maybe one, two if it's a slow day...


Well, Mr John Doe was in the intersection that the hospital occupies one corner thereof, so we just drove in, and after the long hard, arduous journey, Mr Doe (who refuses to allow anyone to touch him) precedes to inform the Doctor that contrary to popular opinion, it's really the doctor who is the fool here.....Doc was like "Ok, hey nurse, draw the meds, we're gonna B-52 him..."


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 6, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Doc was like "Ok, hey nurse, draw the meds, we're gonna B-52 him..."


Was his name by chance Dr. Hazmat?


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 7, 2017)

I do love me some Ketamine. It's so much easier to solve problems when you're not 'rasslin. 

On another note, I have 7 days off in a row. Houston > El Paso/Juarez > SoCal (Knott's) > El Paso > Houston, in a Jeep Compass.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 7, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I do love me some Ketamine. It's so much easier to solve problems when you're not 'rasslin.
> 
> On another note, I have 7 days off in a row. Houston > El Paso/Juarez > *SoCal (Knott's*) > El Paso > Houston, in a Jeep Compass.


Really? That seems randomly sporadic considering the other destinations, but cool.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 7, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Um, California, remember? Versed actually works just fine for us.


Y'all must not have much kush out there... 20mg of Versed doesn't touch the stuff going around down here.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 7, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> Y'all must not have much *kush* out there... 20mg of Versed doesn't touch the stuff going around down here.


Is this what you call spice? I thought "kush" was just another term for high-grade weed, but perhaps I'm out of date with "designer drug" names.

It works well with most of the synthetic craaap "kids these days" shove in their orifices.

#OldGuyRant


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 7, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Is this what you call spice? I thought "kush" was just another term for high-grade weed, but perhaps I'm out of date with "designer drug" names.
> 
> It works well with most of the synthetic craaap "kids these days" shove in their orifices.
> 
> #OldGuyRant


Kush is the catch-all term we use for the synthetic "marijuanas". Spice, Climax, WetWet, etc- they get hard to keep track of, so we just refer to them all as kush. WetWet seemed to be turning out some particularly aggressive and benzo-resistant overdoses, though.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 7, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> Kush is the catch-all term we use for the synthetic "marijuanas". Spice, Climax, *WetWet*, etc- they get hard to keep track of, so we just refer to them all as kush. *WetWet* seemed to be turning out some particularly aggressive and benzo-resistant overdoses, though.


This, my friend in Cali is PCP, either way it's all garbage.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 7, 2017)

Finally finished fixing up the jeep and getting it advertised. Was more of a headache than I had hoped. Hopefully I get a bite relatively soon


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 7, 2017)

I'd love a Jeep Rubicon.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 7, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> Kush is the catch-all term we use for the synthetic "marijuanas". Spice, Climax, WetWet, etc- they get hard to keep track of, so we just refer to them all as kush. WetWet seemed to be turning out some particularly aggressive and benzo-resistant overdoses, though.


We tend to call it K2 down here, but most of us are familiar with the other names enough to recognize it when they're acting batshit crazy


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 7, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> This, my friend in Cali is PCP, either way it's all garbage.


PCP soaked in formaldehyde here.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 7, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I'd love a Jeep Rubicon.


Well if you can settle for an '02 Wrangler, she's yours.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 7, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> Well if you can settle for an '02 Wrangler, she's yours.
> View attachment 3575


4.0 and 5 speed? I used to have an 01 with a 2.5 and 5 speed. Loved it except for that damn motor. How much you asking?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 7, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> 4.0 and 5 speed? I used to have an 01 with a 2.5 and 5 speed. Loved it except for that damn motor. How much you asking?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes sir! Yeah, the 2.5 seems like it'd be a little low.

I have it listed higher than it's worth, but I'm probably going to take the first offer at or over 10k. Aside from some spots that could use some paint touch-ups, it's in pretty good shape. Just replaced the shocks the other day, recoated the bedliner, and a few other little touch-ups over the last few days too.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 7, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> Well if you can settle for an '02 Wrangler, she's yours.
> View attachment 3575



I'll give you 10 dollars and a stick of bubblegum and my 2002 Volvo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 7, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I'd love a Jeep Rubicon.


Probably selling mine soon, though I'm on the opposite coast as you.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 7, 2017)

I wonder what car (manufacturer) is most commonly owned by EMS providers...
My guess is that Jeeps are pretty high on the list.


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 7, 2017)

Probably not too many of these.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 7, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Probably not too many of these.




I love unimogs. I guy I worked with in Seattle had a Uni fire truck he imported from Germany.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 7, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> I wonder what car (manufacturer) is most commonly owned by EMS providers...
> My guess is that Jeeps are pretty high on the list.



I'd bet it's either Ford or Chevy trucks. My parking lot at work is full of them, as is the fire department lot.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 7, 2017)

@NomadicMedic yeah, those are definitely up there. Maybe it's just in the good ol' northeast that I see lots of Subarus and such


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 7, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I love unimogs. I guy I worked with in Seattle had a Uni fire truck he imported from Germany.



Actually they are Pinzgauers, made by Styre, Damlier, and Puch. The gun guys, the Mercedes guys, and the moped guys, in Austria. 4 cylinder, air cooled motors. Will do 60-65 mph. 45 degree angle of approach and departure and allegedly will take a 45 degree side slope. I run out of testosterone at about 15 degrees side slope. The 6 wheeler will carry a ton and a half and has seats for 12 in the back. The 4 wheeler carries 8 in the back or one ton of cargo.

They started making diesel versions, but they are super expensive. The different militaries quite using them because they are very thin skinned and don't hold up to IED real well. Those two were from the Swiss Army.

You guys and California can get them here: https://www.expedition-imports.com/


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 7, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Actually they are Pinzgauers, made by Styre, Damlier, and Puch. The gun guys, the Mercedes guys, and the moped guys, in Austria. 4 cylinder, air cooled motors. Will do 60-65 mph. 45 degree angle of approach and departure and allegedly will take a 45 degree side slope. I run out of testosterone at about 15 degrees side slope. The 6 wheeler will carry a ton and a half and has seats for 12 in the back. The 4 wheeler carries 8 in the back or one ton of cargo.
> 
> They started making diesel versions, but they are super expensive. The different militaries quite using them because they are very thin skinned and don't hold up to IED real well. Those two were from the Swiss Army.
> 
> You guys and California can get them here: https://www.expedition-imports.com/




Yep. My mistake. I know the Pinz and Mog guys show their trucks off together. I was really interested in one of those until I found out how expensive they are.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 7, 2017)

Just did a shift swap, really needed Sat off, but now I'm working a 48 tomorrow and Thursday......joy


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 7, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Probably not too many of these.



I'd rather have a M35A2 aka a deuce and a half.


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 7, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I'd rather have a M35A2 aka a deuce and a half.



Duece and a half is getting hard to find, but check here from time to time. 

http://www.idahomotorpool.com/

or here

http://www.steelsoldiers.com/forum.php


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 7, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Duece and a half is getting hard to find, but check here from time to time.
> 
> http://www.idahomotorpool.com/
> 
> ...



http://www.govplanet.com


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 7, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> We tend to call it K2 down here, but most of us are familiar with the other names enough to recognize it when they're acting batshit crazy


K2's what we go by as well. Thankfully with a little help from our friends in blue, we can rock their world with some Ketamine.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 7, 2017)

Tomorrow starts three days of refresher. Oh joy.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 8, 2017)

@ViolynEMT death by PowerPoint? My safeguard against falling asleep is candy...and Diet Mountain Dew. I live dangerously


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 8, 2017)

The funeral for our officer who passed away was yesterday. Now, our little island has 5 law enforcement agencies on it, 5 if you count beach patrol (their supervisors are sworn officers). But his procession had cars from at least 15 agencies that I saw, plus fire and our EMS agency. It was a hell of a showing of support for our local PD and his family.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 8, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> It was a hell of a showing of support for our local PD and his family.



Godwilling, it'll always be people showing up to support a fallen public servant.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 8, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Godwilling, it'll always be people showing up to support a fallen public servant.




And more people supporting public servants before they fall.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 8, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> And more people supporting public servants before they fall.


Here's hoping!


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 8, 2017)

Had a weird EKG last night that I forgot to save for you guys. Meant to post it today.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 8, 2017)

Sorry anybody from Ohio but it sucks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Mar 8, 2017)

Planning on finally going medic... NCTI though, only school that fits my schedule since I need to work full time.  700 bucks a month.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 8, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Sorry anybody from Ohio but it sucks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey man, Buffalo is basically Ohio, and it's in NYS...so all of the taxes, none of the electoral, you know, swing-ness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 8, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Hey man, Buffalo is basically Ohio, and it's in NYS...so all of the taxes, none of the electoral, you know, swing-ness.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nono. I've now been to both. Ohio sucks lol. It's a mix of passive aggressiveness and plain mean lol. Just waiting to get to my umpteen million meetings and get home.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 8, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Nono. I've now been to both. Ohio sucks lol. It's a mix of passive aggressiveness and plain mean lol. Just waiting to get to my umpteen million meetings and get home..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oof no fun. Never had that in Buffalo - everybody there was inexplicably friendly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 8, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Oof no fun. Never had that in Buffalo - everybody there was inexplicably friendly!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's that New Yorker friendlyness! Even at the hotel, the tone and just overall attitude I'd rate a 1 on Yelp if I cared enough lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 8, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> It's that New Yorker friendlyness! Even at the hotel, the tone and just overall attitude I'd rate a 1 on Yelp if I cared enough lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



"Rate a state" would make for some excellent yelp reviews!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 8, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> "Rate a state" would make for some excellent yelp reviews!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was talking for the hotel but I'm sure New York would be 5/5 .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 8, 2017)

There's nothing like getting over a 3-day virus only to be met by your seasonal allergies. Thank you very much, San Joaquin Valley.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 8, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> There's nothing like getting over a 3-day virus


softie . jk, my fiance got a virus just as i was leaving for the dreaded O state.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 8, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> *my fiance got a virus just as i was leaving for the dreaded O state*.


I will leave this low-hanging fruit for someone else...


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 8, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> my fiance got a virus just as i was leaving for the dreaded O state.



She's pregnant?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 8, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I will leave this low-hanging fruit for someone else...


I try to brighten up this forum with a few jokes, nobody makes them so i let people make fun of me . take your best shot Mr Vent


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 8, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> She's pregnant?


if she is, you know before i do lol.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 8, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I try to brighten up this forum with a few jokes, nobody makes them so i let people make fun of me . take your best shot Mr Vent


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 8, 2017)

Im just gonna leave this here.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 8, 2017)

redundantbassist said:


> Im just gonna leave this here.


That's actually pretty awesome; bonus points for their band name.


----------



## exodus (Mar 9, 2017)

Oh, and @DesertMedic66 was right about me killing something.  I nailed my first dog last night on the freeway. Luckily it missed the front and just got sucked into the dualies.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 9, 2017)

That moment when you're dispatched to a call for someone "spitting up blood" but enroute are re-routed to an abdominal pain call.....transport the abdominal pain to the hospital and a few minutes later the other crew wheels in your original call........and it was really a cardiac arrest that got ROSC on scene but requires arrested enroute so they're doing CPR in the resuscitation room....


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 9, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> That moment when you're dispatched to a call for someone "spitting up blood" but enroute are re-routed to an abdominal pain call.....transport the abdominal pain to the hospital and a few minutes later the other crew wheels in your original call........and it was really a cardiac arrest that got ROSC on scene but requires arrested enroute so they're doing CPR in the resuscitation room....


...


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 9, 2017)

@Jim37F 
Yeah, those sound like ALS to me


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 9, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thought exactly


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 9, 2017)

Well except for the fact that the crew doing CPR got to clear pretty quick, whereas we got to wait. Except for another one of our crews pulling in the driveway behind us, there were literally zero other ambulances in the hospitals parking lot....but then like 5 more came in behind us, and every one was trialed as a higher priority, combined with that they were full inside, so we got to hold the wall for 2 1/2 hours....before the hospital decided she had calmed down enough to go to triage.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 9, 2017)

Still rather hold the wall for an hour. I've seen how messy A) those codes are, and B) every squaddie in that county is. No, and thank you.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 9, 2017)

I "re-upped" my CPR cert at my old school back in June and then went back a week later to help teach the class. I'm back at the school taking a refresher and part of it is a CPR cert. I could leave when they do that, but I'm wondering if I should do it anyway since it's already paid for and be nine months ahead.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 9, 2017)

85% blockage of my sinuses...

#KeepingManColdNumber2atBay


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 9, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> 85% blockage of my sinuses...
> 
> #KeepingManColdNumber2atBay



Afrin No Drip, will open them puppies right up. OTC, almost anywhere. No need to thank me.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 10, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> 85% blockage of my sinuses...
> 
> #KeepingManColdNumber2atBay




Get a Sinupulse or some thing like it. That thing will flush you right out. It's like a neti pot on steroids. Look it up on Amazon.


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 10, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> Get a Sinupulse or some thing like it. That thing will flush you right out. It's like a neti pot on steroids. Look it up on Amazon.


Neti pot on steroids?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 10, 2017)

redundantbassist said:


> Neti pot on steroids?



I have been known to put cayenne oil in mine.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 10, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Had a weird EKG last night that I forgot to save for you guys. Meant to post it today.


Cool story, bro.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 10, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> Cool story, bro.


No, the cool story is getting 4 cherries with my steak and shake chocolate shake last night. That's good stuff.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 10, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> steak and shake


Why have I never heard of this before!?!?


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 10, 2017)

Also...looking at taking some good ol' A&P and math (refresh on calculus, then take linear algebra)...any suggestions for where (online)?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 10, 2017)

There are a lot of things I miss about St. Louis, steak and shake is near the top of the list


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 10, 2017)

Of course my relief would be coming in from another station so I find myself not only holding over passed my scheduled 48, but we get a call whilst holding over -_-


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 10, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> There are a lot of things I miss about St. Louis, steak and shake is near the top of the list


Understandable. The amount of time my friends and I have spent there can be measured in days.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 10, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> There are a lot of things I miss about St. Louis, steak and shake is near the top of the list



We had them in NV and have them in TX. I have not been impressed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 10, 2017)

Their shakes are about all I like especially the Reese's one

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 10, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Of course my relief would be coming in from another station so I find myself not only holding over passed my scheduled 48, but we get a call whilst holding over -_-


Best part is that per policy we can work up to 60 straight hours, and they can hold you over up to 2 hours passed your scheduled off time, so cut to clearing the hospital on that call, get a second one enroute to station, end up clearing the scene, enroute to station, 12 min before the 2 hour cut off and they give us a third call......


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 10, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Best part is that per policy we can work up to 60 straight hours



On average, how much sleep do you get in 60 hours?


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 10, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Best part is that per policy we can work up to 60 straight hours, and they can hold you over up to 2 hours passed your scheduled off time, so cut to clearing the hospital on that call, get a second one enroute to station, end up clearing the scene, enroute to station, 12 min before the 2 hour cut off and they give us a third call......


You're just rolling in the holdover fun today!


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 10, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> On average, how much sleep do you get in 60 hours?


Depends on where you're at. If you're at a Malibu or Palos Verdes station you can get a solid 8 hours each night easy lol. Our Torrance and Redondo Beach stations are already on a 48-96 schedule so those guys definitely get more sleep than we do in West Compton or Hawthorne or Inglewood.....and no one does 60's there lol. Heck even a 48 like mine, most people try to avoid in my division just because we do get pretty busy.



Akulahawk said:


> You're just rolling in the holdover fun today!


Tell me about it. Before clearing the hospital on that last run, I called dispatch on the company provided rig phone (actually a Nextel push-to-talk) and let them know I was passed the 2 hour holdover and we were going back to station for shift change (my relief was chilling there waiting for me).....5 min later they apparently forgot and tried to give us a post move up! -_-


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 10, 2017)

@Jim37F 8 hours per night is good...but I cannot imagine working in (what I assume is very busy) Compton on no sleep!


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 10, 2017)

Compton is actually pretty hit or miss, sometimes they're running non stop, sometimes they hardly leave the station. Just the other day (a few shifts back) we were on like our third call with them before noon, and one of their guys commented that the previous day they only ran 2 calls all day lol


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 10, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Compton is actually pretty hit or miss


Well, it is hard to aim when your car is going like this


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 10, 2017)

Refresher is done!! I went ahead and redid my CPR. I was 9 months out on the last one and decided it was worth it to get ahead and to get the refresher and CPR renewal lined up so they can be done at the same time again. I logged on to the NREMT website and filled out the application. Fingers crossed that they accept it!!


----------



## Seirende (Mar 10, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Also...looking at taking some good ol' A&P and math (refresh on calculus, then take linear algebra)...any suggestions for where (online)?



Khan Academy, unless you need these as credits. I don't think that Khan is accredited


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 10, 2017)

Working a 36. I haven't worked a shift this long in years. Fingers crossed for some sleep.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 10, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Working a 36. I haven't worked a shift this long in years. Fingers crossed for some sleep.


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 11, 2017)

Got back from another lift assist, on to round 2 of trying to fall asleep.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 11, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> No, the cool story is getting 4 cherries with my steak and shake chocolate shake last night. That's good stuff.


I think I just puked a little.



EpiEMS said:


> Why have I never heard of this before!?!?


Steak and shake's are good for fast, greasy meals. Fairly cheap too.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm struggling a little this morning, but let's do this....


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 11, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> I think I just puked a little.



Worth it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 11, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> We had them in NV and have them in TX. I have not been impressed



Steak and Shake was sold a few years ago. It's nowhere near as good as it used to be.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 11, 2017)

Is this so called "Steak and Shake" a fast food steakburger place? We have a couple of "Freddy's" in Bakersfield and it sound similar.

I have never tried them personally. I can't do extremely greasy, it's just gross, IMO.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 11, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Is this so called "Steak and Shake" a fast food steakburger place? We have a couple of "Freddy's" in Bakersfield and it sound similar.
> 
> I have never tried them personally. I can't do extremely greasy, it's just gross, IMO.



Yeah. It used to be great. Great burgers, fries and chili. Amazing milkshakes too. 

When the new owners took over, it went downhill. Lots of junk on the menu now. They've moved away from the core business of steak burgers and that's a bad thing.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 11, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Is this so called "Steak and Shake" a fast food steakburger place? We have a couple of "Freddy's" in Bakersfield and it sound similar.
> 
> I have never tried them personally. I can't do extremely greasy, it's just gross, IMO.


It is. Compared to five guys or something like that, the burgers aren't all that amazing. It's more of a guilty pleasure or you're drunk type burger. Their seasoned fries and specialty shakes are good though. Usually we just get shakes and water when we go.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 11, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Compared to *five guys* or something like that, the burgers aren't all that amazing.


Lol, Five Guys? We have those. Y'all need In'n'Outs in Missou-rah. They are without fail always on their A-game at every locale.

#GameChanger


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 11, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Is this so called "Steak and Shake" a fast food steakburger place? We have a couple of "Freddy's" in Bakersfield and it sound similar.
> 
> I have never tried them personally. I can't do extremely greasy, it's just gross, IMO.



Freddy's is great, Steak and Shake is not.

Similar though, even look similar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 11, 2017)

All I know is, Five Guys has that awesome soda machine...and free refills. Cherry everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 11, 2017)

Maine Root soda is the bomb dot com. 

That is all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 11, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Maine Root soda is the *bomb dot com*.
> 
> That is all.


I didn't know people still use this term, lol.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 11, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, Five Guys? We have those. Y'all need In'n'Outs in Missou-rah. They are without fail always on their A-game at every locale.
> 
> #GameChanger


Yep, actually went there yesterday. Don't think I have ever had their food, but I have heard of it.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 11, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I can't do extremely greasy, it's just gross, IMO.


Me and my partner were going to get Panda Express one shift when he discovered a Fatburger  basically right next door, demanded to know why I hadn't mentioned it existed when talking about food choices in our district, then basically insisted on going there almost every shift......for like a week before complaining their food is too greasy and it only gives him the runs and now he refuses to go there lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 11, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Me and my partner were going to get Panda Express one shift when he discovered a Fatburger  basically right next door, demanded to know why I hadn't mentioned it existed when talking about food choices in our district, then basically insisted on going there almost every shift......for like a week before complaining their food is too greasy and it only gives him the runs and now he refuses to go there lol


Ah yes, Fatburger. The home of put whatever the hell you want from their toppings on your burger (Fried egg? Um, yes and please!).

Forgot about them, Jimbo. I've turned at least 2-3 Bakonians on to this LA staple (none in Bakersfield).


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 11, 2017)

@EpiEMS today was the first day that we used the EMS physician... and he certainly earned whatever he's getting lol


----------



## agregularguy (Mar 11, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> @EpiEMS today was the first day that we used the EMS physician... and he certainly earned whatever he's getting lol



My buddies back in Rensselaer County told me y'all were getting one of those. What're you guys using him for?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 11, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> My buddies back in Rensselaer County told me y'all were getting one of those. What're you guys using him for?


today we used Dr. Nick for a clusterfk of a MVA. Lots of intubating going on, lots of critical patients flying around, and probably some sups yelling at me and my partner later.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 11, 2017)

@NysEms2117 sounds like the right use of that resource!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 11, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> today we used *Dr. Nick* for a clusterfk of a MVA.






You have _GOT_ to stop making this so easy for me...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 11, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> You have _GOT_ to stop making this so easy for me...


Thats what he likes to be called thoo . Both were/are great people


----------



## ViolynEMT (Mar 11, 2017)

NREMT recert done. It was way easier than I thought it would be and I actually had more CE than I needed. The refresher was really pretty painless (they kept the coffee pot full) and it was all I needed with the CE I got from Rural Metro NEO. Apparently the new standard is less stringent. Sweet. I'm good for another two years!


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 11, 2017)

The FP-C refresher consists of 100 critical care specific (see: travel all around to find them) paramedic CE's. Luckily most, if not all, can be used for NR as well, so there's that.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 12, 2017)

Just so everyone is aware, it's supposed to be 96 degrees today. It's too early in the year for this ****.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 12, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Just so everyone is aware, it's supposed to be 96 degrees today. It's too early in the year for this ****.



It's 55 here today. We're all complaining about how cold it is.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 12, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> It's 55 here today. We're all complaining about how cold it is.



I'd kill for 55 degree weather right about now.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 12, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> It's 55 here today. We're all complaining about how cold it is.


It's -10ish here... Foot+ of snow on Tuesday. Tbe I guess


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 12, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Just so everyone is aware, it's supposed to be 96 degrees today. It's too early in the year for this ****.


I will trade you -10 and snow for 96. Please say we have a deal.. Please please lol


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 12, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I will trade you -10 and snow for 96. Please say we have a deal.. Please please lol



Talk to me when it is still 107 here at 10 PM and we might be able to work something out.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 12, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Talk to me when it is still 107 here at 10 PM and we might be able to work something out.



I'm pretty sure I'd still take it if I'm honest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 12, 2017)

It'll be 105 with 95% humidity before long.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 12, 2017)

77°F, Sunny, (high of 88°, low of 60°), 35% Humidity absolutely b-e-a-ypu-tee-full out here


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 12, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> 77°F, Sunny, (high of 88°, low of 60°), 35% Humidity absolutely b-e-a-ypu-tee-full out here


Same here, except for that lovely layer of Valley smog

Anyone else (aside from Kern folk) know what a "Cruz-Thru" is, or have one in their area?

I love this place. Also, if you have one, I highly recommend their monthly package. I slide my truck on through any day and bam, clean as can be. Some days I might vacuum the interior, and/ or detail my truck, others I may not; I just don't know, it all depends on how I'm feeling that day...

...either way if you guys have these types of car washes in your area, they're awesome.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 12, 2017)

anybody feel like doing a bracket ?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 12, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> anybody feel like doing a bracket ?


Is that code for cocaine? Because in that case y...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 12, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Is that code for cocaine? Because in that case y...


i haven't heard that before. But no. I'd be in some serious doggy doo doo if it was.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 13, 2017)

Finally in Buena Park. Spring Break vacation awaits!


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 13, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Finally in Buena Park. Spring Break vacation awaits!


I still love that chicken dinner restraunt right outside of the entrance.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 13, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Finally in Buena Park. Spring Break vacation awaits!


Knotts?


----------



## Aprz (Mar 13, 2017)

In the Bay Area, it seems like it is always 65-75 degrees year round. I have always loved the temperature here. I do wish there was more rain and clouds here though. I get tired of seeing blue skies, but wouldn't trade it for extreme weather or temperatures. :\


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 13, 2017)

Aprz said:


> In the Bay Area, it seems like it is always 65-75 degrees year round. I have always loved the temperature here. I do wish there was more rain and clouds here though. I get tired of seeing blue skies, but wouldn't trade it for extreme weather or temperatures. :\


#firstworldproblems


----------



## Aprz (Mar 13, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> #firstworldproblems


Need more clouds!


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 13, 2017)

Aprz, you should try Oklahoma, with its Death Clouds. 

Knotts today!


----------



## Fido198674 (Mar 13, 2017)

Just gunna leave this here for y'all...


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 13, 2017)

16 hour cap for residents goes away...
Can't wait for the additional research saying that providers' level of fatigue relates to patient fatality...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 13, 2017)

Death by AHA video today. :/ ACLS instructor re-obtained. Next month is PALS and BLS. 

Do not ever let your cards lapse!


----------



## MMohler (Mar 13, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> anybody feel like doing a bracket ?



buy in? or just for ***** & giggles? either way sign me up


----------



## terrible one (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm thinking about doing a bracket


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 13, 2017)

Going through the NREMT skill sheets...boy, it's funny to think how many of those things are all really going on at once. (Also, wow those skill sheets are not entirely realistic - I cannot remember the last time somebody thought it was normal to do a full head-to-toe assessment.)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 13, 2017)

Well just scheduled a fly out with a local HEMS company in 2 days. Never been in a helicopter before.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 13, 2017)

MMohler said:


> buy in? or just for ***** & giggles? either way sign me up


****s and giggles, not a gambling guy.
anybody interested shoot me a PM


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 13, 2017)

Not really worth starting a thread I don't think, just curious on opinions. IO+D10 or Glucagon.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 13, 2017)

Glucagon. If no response then IO


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 13, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Not really worth starting a thread I don't think, just curious on opinions. IO+D10 or Glucagon.


 I'm assuming these are the _only_ options available to me for a given patient, IM glucagon and if no response, IO and D10 (25gm, of course).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 13, 2017)

Depends on the patient.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 13, 2017)

On a "healthy" diabetic, or with odd complications like osteoporosis or something? Glucagon. 

On a brittle, liver-damaged, refractory diabetic or someone who is actively seizing or something? IO.


----------



## exodus (Mar 13, 2017)

Signed up and paid for my A&P through NCTI, hoping to get into the late May medic program. Bye bye 800 bucks a month.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks for the input y'all. Thanks reason it even came up is I had to break out the Glucagon....Once I could find damn thing (I wasn't informed we got a new kind stored in a new place, so went to the old spot, no Glucagon and well ****). IO was just my backup if I didn't find it.

Was just curious if one was a little gentler overall on people long term.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 13, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> I cannot remember the last time somebody thought it was normal to do a full head-to-toe assessment.)



Are you talking medical or trauma assessment? A full head-to-toe trauma assessment seems perfectly reasonable in some situations.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 13, 2017)

Seirende said:


> Are you talking medical or trauma assessment? A full head-to-toe trauma assessment seems perfectly reasonable in some situations.



Guessing he means medical. All my trauma patients get naked and get a full go over. You don't want to be the guy that misses a couple of bullet holes because you got tunnel vision.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 14, 2017)

Seirende said:


> Are you talking medical or trauma assessment? A full head-to-toe trauma assessment seems perfectly reasonable in some situations.





NomadicMedic said:


> Guessing he means medical. All my trauma patients get naked and get a full go over. You don't want to be the guy that misses a couple of bullet holes because you got tunnel vision.



Yeah, medical. That said, it'shard enough to get some people I work with to check equipment, let alone perform comprehensive patient care.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 14, 2017)

For the frustrated fire medic who never fights fire anymore, I found a shave soap that smells like turnout gear after a fire. :/

Smoke, with a tinge of wet canvas.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 14, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I found a shave soap that smells like turnout gear after a fire. :/



I love the smell of carcinogens in the morning?


----------



## cruiseforever (Mar 14, 2017)

Off going crew walks into the quarters and proudly proclaims they did nothing during their shift.  I opened the garage door and looked at their rig.  It was very dirty.  Went back to the quarters and asked them about it.  Their reply was we are Millennials.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 14, 2017)

cruiseforever said:


> Off going crew walks into the quarters and proudly proclaims they did nothing during their shift.  I opened the garage door and looked at their rig.  It was very dirty.  Went back to the quarters and asked them about it.  Their reply was we are Millennials.


That **** pisses me off, and I technically am a millennial. I would refuse to accept the station or truck from them. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 14, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> That **** pisses me off, and I technically am a millennial. I would refuse to accept the station or truck from them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



I can't stand it man. What's even worse is older coworkers who do nothing but ***** about the younger ones but are the laziest ones of the group. 

If you're going to ***** about laziness don't be lazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 14, 2017)

People who whine about having to do their jobs then whine about other people not doing theirs...lovely


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 14, 2017)

cruiseforever said:


> Off going crew walks into the quarters and proudly proclaims they did nothing during their shift.  I opened the garage door and looked at their rig.  It was very dirty.  Went back to the quarters and asked them about it.  Their reply was we are Millennials.





TransportJockey said:


> That **** pisses me off, and I technically am a millennial. I would refuse to accept the station or truck from them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Cant agree more with transport, technically i'm a millennial too... i think ? We're young we should be working harder while we can... at least thats my opinion. I'd tell them to clean it, and watch them clean it more importantly


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 14, 2017)

@NysEms2117 Totally agreed. Young people should work hard (or harder). FWIW, I've seen more senior employee laziness at municipal employers than others, but maybe that's just their incentive structure.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 14, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> People who whine about having to do their jobs then whine about other people not doing theirs...lovely


...and then whine about the people who whine about the people not doing their jobs!!

...wait, what?


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> ...and then whine about the people who whine about the people not doing their jobs!!
> 
> ...wait, what?









Remember this ACA chart? It's kinda like that 

Joking - I mean Medic With Emphysema* complains about having to do his job. Then Medic with Emphysema is rude to other people who are not doing their own jobs. Then everybody grouses about Medic with Emphysema.

*Just stop smoking already, man!


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 14, 2017)

There are lazy people with _every_ generation that's come after the 50's. Sure the younger generations tend to whine, and come across much lazier (this includes us "Gen X-ers"). I just think most people are afraid of hard work, plain and simple, straight up _hardworkaphobia_. If it involves work that isn't laid out the way they want to hear, expect it to be, done for them, or even worse, not directly given to them then it's easier to piss and moan.

I find it amusing when I work with, or around people that say, "Oh, I totally can't stand this, that, or the other...", or, "I'm not like that." as they destroy the front of the cab, or don't do little things to help their partners. As a hint to such folks: if I am doing it only to have you say- "I was just going to do that." it's best to not say anything at all.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I just think most people are afraid of hard work, plain and simple, straight up _hardworkaphobia_.


Yeah, I feel like it's a tendency - but it's not just generational. I know lazy people in their 20s and (some) hard workers in their 20s...the difference is some sort of cultural or experiential gap. There is a difference between a kid who has worked since he could get working papers and a kid who never had a job until they graduated from college.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 14, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> View attachment 3597
> 
> For the frustrated fire medic who never fights fire anymore, I found a shave soap that smells like turnout gear after a fire. :/
> 
> Smoke, with a tinge of wet canvas.


Hmmm......I wonder what would happen if I used some right before my next interview? lol (meanwhile hoping I don't need one but still hahaha)



VentMonkey said:


> ...and then whine about the people who whine about the people not doing their jobs!!
> 
> ...wait, what?


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 14, 2017)

Jim37F said:


>



Xzibit pls


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 14, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Xzibit pls


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 14, 2017)

Man, I am blowing up on that new poster.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 14, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Man, I am blowing up on that new poster.


I think it's interesting how, as a group, we can usually sniff out their intent rather quickly. Their response typically tends to go 1 of 2 ways:

1. They're receptive and apologetic.

2. Feels are hurt, and reply as such. 

I mean this is still literally just an online forum, yes? I may be a complete loon, while the next person is completely legit in their reply yet if the poster (OP) gets what they want from my reply, the other persons reply in pretty much nullified. 

Long story short: we hear what we want to.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 14, 2017)

Has anyone tried one of those Swiffer Steam mops? Current alternative is old school mop+yellow mop bucket filled with watera mixed with a cleaner...  if works as advertised it seems like it would be easier...IF works as advertised lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 14, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Has anyone tried one of those Swiffer Steam mops? Current alternative is old school mop+yellow mop bucket filled with watera mixed with a cleaner...  if works as advertised it seems like it would be easier...IF works as advertised lol


I have not, only the regular Swiffer as it's what our company supplies us with for our stations duties.

That said, nothing can replace a mop and bucket. I like to imagine I'm in the "latrine-scene" from Full Metal Jacket every time I mop our stations floors.


----------



## MMohler (Mar 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I like to imagine I'm in the "latrine-scene" from Full Metal Jacket every time I mop our stations floors.




WHAT IS THAT? WHAT THE **** IS THAT?!?!?


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm also the guy who has managed to accidentally dump the fresh, full mop bucket on the carpeted part of station in the past lol 

I'd also be lying if the tought of using one as a quick "clean the floor in the back in between calls" hasn't crossed my mind lol (obviously can't replace a bucket for the truly dirty calls, and we're supplied by the company with deconstruction spray, and the hospitals usually* have no problem with us grabbing cavacide/bleach/hydrogen peroxide wipes when needed....it occurs to me that when you're running 10+calls a shift, plus move ups and don't see station all day and aren't dirty enough to go out of service for decon, one of those just might not be a terrible idea as a quick clean up in between calls....or am I just being whackerish?)

*at least one of the hospitals in our area (it's a Level II Trauma Center that also has STEMI, and Stroke centers, plus is the MAR for one of our busier areas, so hard to avoid going to) does not "participate in the EMS Linens Exchange Program" and thus we aren't officially allowed to grab Linens from them (what on earth they do with all the Linens we bring them I don't know...nor do I know why my phone seems to insist on capitalizing the word "linens" lol) and I've even been heard tale of them telling off guys for grabbing their cavacide wipes supposedly because "we should have our own"


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 14, 2017)

You can say the past couple days have been good.


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 14, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3600
> 
> 
> You can say the past couple days have been good.



That's a pretty nice landfill, you guys gonna re-purpose those bricks in the foreground?


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 14, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> That's a pretty nice landfill, you guys gonna re-purpose those bricks in the foreground?



It's actually an old mine, like 1800's old. The railroad ties are still in the ground on the road we drove up on. It actually would've been a cool idea to do something with those bricks, but we were preoccupied with beer...


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 15, 2017)

First ECMO flight


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 15, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> It's actually an old mine, like 1800's old. The railroad ties are still in the ground on the road we drove up on. It actually would've been a cool idea to do something with those bricks, but we were preoccupied with beer...



Beer is good when really cold on a hot day. And....... it's not just for breakfast anymore.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2017)

****. My blazer just started overheating and the heater stopped working. Now to start trouble shooting it

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 15, 2017)

Thermostat... then water pump.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Thermostat... then water pump.


And heater core. Apparently it can get clogged on the 4.3 engines and not allow coolant to flow. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 15, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> ****. My blazer just started overheating and the heater stopped working. Now to start trouble shooting it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



You may have more car trouble than I do...and that's a lot of car trouble. 

In other news, boo on 48 hour shifts. Only 45 more hours to go! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 15, 2017)

I spent 12 hours yesterday finishing up sanding the cab of my truck. Then I wet sanded everything but the hood, cab, and bed. I get the privilege of finishing all of that tomorrow and prepping for paint on Sunday. 

My back hurts and im ready to go back to work so I can get some sleep. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 15, 2017)

Got off my 24 hr shift this morning with over 2 feet of snow on the ground. It sure was one hell of a shift, but atleast I got a good opproutunity to break in my new muck arctic pro boots.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 15, 2017)

NY winter boots:





CA winter boots:


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 15, 2017)

@VentMonkey 
"Like" might be the wrong word. Maybe...jealousy?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 15, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> @VentMonkey
> "Like" might be the wrong word. Maybe...jealousy?


"Like totally jealous...fer' sherrr'."

There, Ep, all inclusive.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 15, 2017)

There is nothing more scary than the CA DMV.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 15, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> "Like totally jealous...fer' sherrr'."
> 
> There, Ep, all inclusive.







Like, omg.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 15, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> There is nothing more scary than the CA DMV.


They just sent me a letter ever so nicely demanding I pay them $217 for the continued luxury of operating my bought and paid for pickup truck for another year


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 15, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> $217



$270 for me so yeah... it can be worse.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 15, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> $270 for me so yeah... it can be worse.


Mine is probably going to be in the +$450 range


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 15, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> $217





DesertMedic66 said:


> +$450 range



Like I said... could be worse.


----------



## MMohler (Mar 15, 2017)

sitting at a solid 198 woop woop


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 15, 2017)

What's with you guys and your pickups?

Why not a Subaru like us practical (and effete) New Englanders?


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 15, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Mine is probably going to be in the +$450 range



DANG folks!!!!!! And I thought I was getting hosed at $67.00 a year. Plus the $7.50 for the inspection.


----------



## MMohler (Mar 15, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Why not a Subaru



That's what I was shooting for when my commute turned into 60 miles round trip but too expensive so a ford focus hatch has been my new baby for a year now


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 15, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> What's with you guys and your pickups?
> 
> Why not a Subaru like us practical (and effete) New Englanders?


Some of us like to go on roads where you need a lot of ground clearance to make it... that and I'm not a fan of the Lezbaru...


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 15, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> What's with you guys and your pickups?
> 
> Why not a Subaru like us practical (and effete) New Englanders?



Can't throw a atv in the bed of your Subaru.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 15, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Some of us like to go on roads where you need a lot of ground clearance to make it... that and I'm not a fan of the Lezbaru...



8.7" on the Outback, not bad - plus with a little upgrade to the tires, I'd wager you could do more.



CALEMT said:


> Can't throw a atv in the bed of your Subaru.



Now this sounds valid to me - you can tow it, of course.

I was going to snarkily reply, ahh, but you can:






(Probably actually couldn't, but it is hilarious looking, no?)


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 15, 2017)

since i just got home from working 36 hours straight, I must ***** about the snow. Here is how i was feeling.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 15, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> since i just got home from working 36 hours straight, I must ***** about the snow. Here is how i was feeling.



We broke 100 degrees today. I'd love some 30 degree weather right now.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 15, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> We broke 100 degrees today. I'd love some 30 degree weather right now.


I made the news... granted i'm in the middle of a highway screaming at an old lady, but hey Face time  lol. I'd love 30 degree weather too, we are chillin' at about 10-14 for the next 3-4 days i think.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 15, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I made the news



You know what that means right? Ice cream!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 15, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> You know what that means right? Ice cream!


I think it means sleep if im honest , after i shovel of course.. I think our total was 26", but somehow city of albany decided to plow the odd side of streets, block people in. And then expect them to move their cars to the even side that is unplowed, not to mention they have to excavate themselves from 8' of snow on top of their cars lol. But fk all that i got a driveway.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2017)

Well that was kinda easy. A coolant line from the tank was clogged... How did I discover this you might ask? My radiator was bone dry. Ugh. At least it is kinda fixed 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 15, 2017)

Fly out day got cancelled due to the heat wave. Now to reschedule it on a some what cooler day


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 15, 2017)

My 48 has not been kind to me. Down 4 charts and we coded an 8 month old. 

I can haz beer now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agregularguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> My 48 has not been kind to me. Down 4 charts and we coded an 8 month old.
> 
> I can haz beer now?
> 
> ...



Celebrating getting through two more interviews tonight, and getting an (unofficial until the paperwork is processed) offer tonight. I'll have another few beers for ya. Hopefully you're on the back end of that 48


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm doing another 48 (hopefully "just" a 48, not a damn 50hr shift like last time lol) this Fri-Sat at a busy station and my normal station....will require beer on Sunday I can already predict (unfortunately not too much cuz my next regularly scheduled shift is on Monday....)

In other news, one of the guys at our company just completed backgrounds for ATCEMS.....so I shared this on his FB:


----------



## Tigger (Mar 15, 2017)

Got hired as a part time Firefigher/Paramedic for a little district in the county that runs an ambulance. 

Plot twist: I'm not, nor have I ever been a firefighter.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 15, 2017)

Tigger said:


> Got hired as a part time Firefigher/Paramedic for a little district in the county that runs an ambulance.
> 
> Plot twist: I'm not, nor have I ever been a firefighter.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 15, 2017)

Tigger said:


> Got hired as a part time Firefigher/Paramedic for a little district in the county that runs an ambulance.
> 
> Plot twist: I'm not, nor have I ever been a firefighter.


Just in time to chime in on that firefighter EMS thread (half kidding).

As for my 6-days off, ground shift tomorrow, PALS Friday, and probably take the weekend off for once; might do a holiday shift Sunday, we'll see though.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 15, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> Celebrating getting through two more interviews tonight, and getting an (unofficial until the paperwork is processed) offer tonight. I'll have another few beers for ya. Hopefully you're on the back end of that 48



Muchos gracias! 

Unfortunately not. On until 0800 Friday. 

With that said...Friday is St. Patrick's day so I'll have my fair share of beers then! 

I'm currently putting off charting. My trade off so I don't feel like a complete bum is sweeping and mopping the whole station. It's our daily chore anyways but on busy days like today our engine crew, who's generally a slower crew, usually takes care of it for us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fido198674 (Mar 16, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> Celebrating getting through two more interviews tonight, and getting an (unofficial until the paperwork is processed) offer tonight. I'll have another few beers for ya. Hopefully you're on the back end of that 48


Hey I just dropped two more applications and am still on a wait list. No call backs or interviews yet this week but I'm calling out to all of them tomorrow.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm starting to get anxious waiting to hear word back from my last interview myself...


----------



## Fido198674 (Mar 16, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I'm starting to get anxious waiting to hear word back from my last interview myself...


Anxious is where I want to be, I'm tearing my hair out waiting here. Lol. My last job was downsizing and so that kinda gave me the kick in the butt to move to EMS. I guess I didn't see the part that said "march 1 tentive based on operational needs" in that moment because alot was going on at once. My interview went great and I did excellent on the tests , but now I'm sitting home all day waiting. (Luckly I saved up about four months worth of bill money just in case)


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 16, 2017)

About to drop an app with the one non fire based service I know of back home. Really want this to work, I don't want to transfer to the new AMR out there and be stuck doing transfers all day....Or work for AMR.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 16, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> About to drop an app with the one non fire based service I know of back home. Really want this to work, I don't want to transfer to the new AMR out there and be stuck doing transfers all day....Or work for AMR.


Meh where I'm at you could certainly do a lot worse than AMR. Granted we're not a transfer op.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 16, 2017)

Tigger said:


> Meh where I'm at you could certainly do a lot worse than AMR. Granted we're not a transfer op.


We are basically bottom of the pay scale here, but this area also has a very high bar for pay. I don't necessarily mind transfers, but dispatch, at least the dude on my days, has a habit of often doing stupid stuff with us when our 911's blow up (send us and another ALS truck for a BLS transfer when we only have 2 ALS trucks left from a sudden string of 911's, only to tell me "well we are behind and I can do it" when I call and ask what he is doing). Throw in the lowest bidder equipment changes lately and yea, kinda looking forward to a new place. 

That being said, I absolutely love working with who I am currently scheduled with tomorrow, so I am still happy to go when I am working with good people. Luckily that is most days.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 16, 2017)

Back in El Paso after a long travel day. CALEMT, y'all were busy early this afternoon in Moreno Valley, I saw three AMR crews responding in five minutes.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 16, 2017)

Houston tomorrow, then another Creektastic day on Sunday. I feel refreshed!


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 16, 2017)

Just happened upon something from late last year...



> The National EMS Advisory Council Submitted on December 2, 2016 Committee: Innovative Practices of the EMS Workforce Title: Changing the Nomenclature of Emergency Medical Services is Necessary...[etc. etc.]
> 
> FICEMS and the DOT should officially recognize and use “paramedic” as the all-inclusive standard generic term nationally to describe all practitioners performing within the field of paramedicine, regardless of certification or licensure.



Threadworthy? Or have we talked this one to death already?


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 16, 2017)

In the process of scheduling DOSE training for 9 fire departments and our 3 shifts. Makes me want to go back to bed. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 16, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Back in El Paso after a long travel day. CALEMT, y'all were busy early this afternoon in Moreno Valley, I saw three AMR crews responding in five minutes.



Mo Val is Riverside division which I don't work in. Sounds like typical Mo Val though, super busy and super ghetto.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 16, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> In the process of scheduling DOSE training for 9 fire departments and our 3 shifts. Makes me want to go back to bed.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


ahhh edumakation scheduling... never fun. 
Side note: i will go to my nursing class tonight for the first time in a little over 2 weeks, thanks to work emergencies, and blizzards.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 16, 2017)

What a busy day.  Worked my 16 hour shift, slept all night and woke up at 0615 for a CHFer this morning that got the full meal deal, CPAP and what not. Fixed by the time we arrived at the ED. Its paramagic!

My daughter had her St Patrick Day parade at preschool and I bought a golf cart for the event EMS business today. All in all, a productive day. Beers shortly.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Mar 16, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> My daughter had her St Patrick Day parade at preschool and I bought a golf cart for the event EMS business today. All in all, a productive day. Beers shortly.


One of the EMS custom golf carts with a stretcher mount? Because if so, you, sir, have great taste in miniaturized vehicles.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 16, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I bought a golf cart for the event EMS business today.









You can play golf monster trucks now! Or, you know, even better, cause it has flashing lights?


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 16, 2017)

In non-Jackass notable images:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 16, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> One of the EMS custom golf carts with a stretcher mount? Because if so, you, sir, have great taste in miniaturized vehicles.



 It's actually just a regular golf cart. You buy the ambulance adapter kit separately. Some assembly required.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 16, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> It's actually just a regular golf cart. You buy the ambulance adapter kit separately. Some assembly required.



Aka its like IKEA.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 16, 2017)

@CALEMT As long as it's not just particle board. That stuff gets messy.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 16, 2017)

Followed up our 8 month old arrest with a 16 year old hanging this morning. 

This shift can end anytime now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 16, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Followed up our 8 month old arrest with a 16 year old hanging this morning.
> 
> This shift can end anytime now.
> 
> ...


I think your black cloud can be measured on the EF scale...


----------



## Seirende (Mar 16, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Followed up our 8 month old arrest with a 16 year old hanging this morning.
> 
> This shift can end anytime now.



Myself, I'd find someone to cover and head home at that point. Can only handle so much acute stress at once.


----------



## Fido198674 (Mar 16, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Followed up our 8 month old arrest with a 16 year old hanging this morning.
> 
> This shift can end anytime now.
> 
> ...



Your area have a CR team or someone you can contact? Those groups aren't just there only for the patients and customers, they are there for providers too, that's alot of stress for one person to take in two days


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 16, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I think your black cloud can be measured on the EF scale...







Sounds about right...


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 16, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I think your black cloud can be measured on the EF scale...


Knowing how my luck goes, should I ever acquire "black cloud" status, it will certainly be more like this:


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 16, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> "black cloud" status



Mine is more like the scene from 2012 where everything just falls apart.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 16, 2017)

I think, in several cases, this group had served as a Critical stress team. We've all been through something similar, we're all good listeners and we don't judge our brothers and sisters. Okay, sometimes we do. But only when they ask noob questions. 

Talk if you need us or want an ear.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 16, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Okay, sometimes we do. But only when they ask noob questions.



Or resurrect ancient threads with irrelevant posts that were buried in the depths of this forum.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 16, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Or resurrect ancient threads with irrelevant posts that were buried in the depths of this forum.



Speaking of that, can someone send me The FDNY ops manual? I have no idea what color t shift I would wear if I worked there.


----------



## agregularguy (Mar 16, 2017)

Well, as of today I've received job offers from 2/3 of my top agencies. Doing the assessment center tomorrow for the third, then it's on to the difficult part of choosing between which fantastic agencies/cities I want to move my life across the country to!


----------



## exodus (Mar 16, 2017)

I want to go swimming.

In other news, the baby and gf come home from SF tonight.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 16, 2017)

exodus said:


> I want to go swimming.
> 
> In other news, the baby and gf come home from SF tonight.


Are you an avid swimmer? And if so, how far? I'm about a 1600-1700 meter guy myself.


agregularguy said:


> Well, as of today I've received job offers from 2/3 of my top agencies. Doing the assessment center tomorrow for the third, then it's on to the difficult part of choosing between which fantastic agencies/cities I want to move my life across the country to!


Congrats, I'd be interested to know what your top picks are. You can shoot me a PM if you don't want to make it public.

My two remain SCEMS (Delaware), and "thee" Wilco EMS, in that exact order. Enough to make me return to the ground FT if we ever decide to up and move.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 16, 2017)

Seeking movie suggestions for a 12 - aaaaand go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Mar 16, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Seeking movie suggestions for a 12 - aaaaand go!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Pink Panther. Slightly dated, but still hilarious.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 16, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Seeking movie suggestions for a 12 - aaaaand go!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


12 hour shift or 12 year old?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 16, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> 12 hour shift_ *for a*_ 12 year old.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 16, 2017)

I recommend that every 12 year old watches the entire Saw collection...


----------



## exodus (Mar 16, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Are you an avid swimmer? And if so, how far? I'm about a 1600-1700 meter guy myself.
> 
> Congrats, I'd be interested to know what your top picks are. You can shoot me a PM if you don't want to make it public.
> 
> My two remain SCEMS (Delaware), and "thee" Wilco EMS, in that exact order. Enough to make me return to the ground FT if we ever decide to up and move.



I'm more of a floater... I want to be in the water and drink.  Right @DesertMedic66 @CALEMT ?


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 16, 2017)

So apparently the supervisors disorganized the truck I use and yelled at my partner for something neither of us did, seeing as how I'm on vacation....


----------



## exodus (Mar 16, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> So apparently the supervisors disorganized the truck I use and yelled at my partner for something neither of us did, seeing as how I'm on vacation....



I love having my own truck and being able to organize it the way we like it.  The VST's even put the sheets / pillow cases / blankets / sheets in organized to keep it that way too.

Cabinets are:

PPE/Trauma / Misc package
IV / O2 / Syringes / 4x4 / tape
Pediatric **** / Cleaning supplies
Airway / ETco2 stuff
Sheets / Splints under the bench


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 16, 2017)

exodus said:


> I love having my own truck and being able to organize it the way we like it.  The VST's even put the sheets / pillow cases / blankets / sheets in organized to keep it that way too.


When I first got on the track unit myself and my Dr. partner spent about 3 hours organizing the ambulance and about another hours organizing the track bags.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 16, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> Well, as of today I've received job offers from 2/3 of my top agencies. Doing the assessment center tomorrow for the third, then it's on to the difficult part of choosing between which fantastic agencies/cities I want to move my life across the country to!


NYS  i know it already


----------



## agregularguy (Mar 16, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Are you an avid swimmer? And if so, how far? I'm about a 1600-1700 meter guy myself.
> 
> Congrats, I'd be interested to know what your top picks are. You can shoot me a PM if you don't want to make it public.
> 
> My two remain SCEMS (Delaware), and "thee" Wilco EMS, in that exact order. Enough to make me return to the ground FT if we ever decide to up and move.



Sent you and the other guy who PM'd me a reply


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 16, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Dr. partner



Oh good ole Doc haha.


----------



## agregularguy (Mar 16, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> NYS  i know it already


LOL
NO.
I moved outta NY for school a few years ago. With the exception  of visits back to my old stomping grounds at the volunteer FD's and friends/family, never once looked back there for a career.


----------



## agregularguy (Mar 16, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> NYS  i know it already


LOL
No, no no. 
I moved outta NY a few years ago for schooling, and with the exception of visiting my old stomping grounds at my former volunteer FD and visiting family/friends I've never looked back since. No desire to go back to NY.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 16, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Seeking movie suggestions for a 12 - aaaaand go!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Godfather, Super Troopers(watch it chicken ****er), no country for old men, blazing saddles, robin hood men in tights.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 16, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> LOL
> NO.
> I moved outta NY for school a few years ago. With the exception  of visits back to my old stomping grounds at the volunteer FD's and friends/family, never once looked back there for a career.


Mohawk now has fly cars, EMS doctors, NYS EMS stepping its game up big time. 
Anyway forget my constant nagging for folks to come to NYS, *congrats*


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 16, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> The Pink Panther. Slightly dated, but still hilarious.


Depends on which one you're referring to:

Are we talking Sellers, or Martin as Clouseau?


----------



## agregularguy (Mar 16, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Mohawk now has fly cars, EMS doctors, NYS EMS stepping its game up big time.
> Anyway forget my constant nagging for folks to come to NYS, *congrats*



I will give them all that.. Mohawk has definitely stepped up their game recently. I just came across one of their former medics in an assessment center recently, and we were chatting about how much they've improved.  Just no desire to live back in NY anymore. Thanks, It's time for my pasty white skin to get some sun down south somewhere


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 16, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> I will give them all that.. Mohawk has definitely stepped up their game recently. I just came across one of their former medics in an assessment center recently, and we were chatting about how much they've improved.  Just no desire to live back in NY anymore. Thanks, It's time for my pasty white skin to get some sun down south somewhere


How far south are you going? carolinas?I have one friend that works as a EMS funds manager or some sht like that down in the wake forest area, says its kinda fun. I can see my fatass being one of them beach emt's driving around on a quad, if i ever leave the state lol.


----------



## agregularguy (Mar 16, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> How far south are you going? carolinas?I have one friend that works as a EMS funds manager or some sht like that down in the wake forest area, says its kinda fun. I can see my fatass being one of them beach emt's driving around on a quad, if i ever leave the state lol.



Yep, I'll shoot you a PM with my exact agencies, but for the rest of y'all its the North and South Carolinas. Definitely looking forward to not having to deal with 25 inches of snow.. my partner on Tuesday was quite annoyed with me that I missed the blizzards being down interviewing and not on the truck back up north!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 16, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> Yep, I'll shoot you a PM with my exact agencies, but for the rest of y'all its the North and South Carolinas. Definitely looking forward to not having to deal with 25 inches of snow.. my partner on Tuesday was quite annoyed with me that I missed the blizzards being down interviewing and not on the truck back up north!


i'd be livid


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 16, 2017)

Love having medic students as partners, end up getting questions for stuff that makes me have to refresh my own memory. Past 3 months on my own have been the biggest learning/forgetting experience.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 16, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> When I first got on the track unit myself and my Dr. partner spent about 3 hours organizing the ambulance and about another hours organizing the track bags.


 Shoot my partner does that on our BLS rig! Lord help the other shifts if he comes on and things aren't as neat as he likes it haha


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 16, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Shoot my partner does that on our BLS rig! Lord help the other shifts if he comes on and things aren't as neat as he likes it haha


It takes 3 hours to rearrange a BLS rig?


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 16, 2017)

Ok not 3 hours per say lol but you get the idea


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 17, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I think your black cloud can be measured on the EF scale...



EF5 definitely. Lately at least. 



Seirende said:


> Myself, I'd find someone to cover and head home at that point. Can only handle so much acute stress at once.



I thought about it and the crew I was relieving for the back half of my 48 (I moved stations back to my normal station) both offered to stay for me but my better half is working and I didn't want to go home and just sit around.



Fido198674 said:


> Your area have a CR team or someone you can contact? Those groups aren't just there only for the patients and customers, they are there for providers too, that's alot of stress for one person to take in two days



We did a diffusing session with fire after the 8 month old. Also, my agency has a peer support team with medics who have extra training that are automatically contacted and come by your station to check on you. So I got two checkups. One last night after the kiddo then one this morning after the 16 year old. They're a great bunch. Also my engine crew I'm housed with that's my normal crew are great and have been awesome today. They even let me control the remote... 



NomadicMedic said:


> I think, in several cases, this group had served as a Critical stress team. We've all been through something similar, we're all good listeners and we don't judge our brothers and sisters. Okay, sometimes we do. But only when they ask noob questions.
> 
> Talk if you need us or want an ear.



This times a million. In my 8 or so years on here I've developed a lot of fantastic friendships. 

Honestly what's bothering me the most is that I'm really not bothered by either call. Makes me wonder if I have any emotions left anymore and it scares me. 

Thanks for all the kind words and jokes. Luckily today we've only run 2 calls and they were spaced out by 12 hours. Got a solid nap, a great dinner and an epic Netflix session. The Fall is a great show if anyone is looking for something good to watch on Netflix. 

Y'all be safe tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm going to do something regrettable if these dogs keep ^&*%*^&%^*^V barking.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 17, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Godfather, Super Troopers(watch it chicken ****er), no country for old men, blazing saddles, robin hood men in tights.



I love this scene: 



I just wish Richard Pryor had been in Blazing Saddles, that would have been too good!


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 17, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> I just wish Richard Pryor had been in Blazing Saddles, that would have been too good!


It would have been epic. It's still a classic, though. I'm a bit surprised Mel Brooks has surpassed both of them, but when his time comes he'll be missed nonetheless. I do love me some Mel Brooks movies.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 17, 2017)

Just keeping it going 
Lets all get fashnicket!!!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> My two remain SCEMS (Delaware), and "thee" Wilco EMS, in that exact order. Enough to make me return to the ground FT if we ever decide to up and move.



We'll be taking apps this summer for ~10-12 spots.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 17, 2017)

Last day of my 4 off. Not a single fire run in those 4 days. 

Im home with my daughter and sounds like we will get a structure fire in a few minutes. 

Oh well, if they havent asked for mutual aid yet, it wont be much of a structure by the time they call us. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 17, 2017)

Ok, anyone tech savvy? I'm trying (and failing) to open a .kml file on Google Earth on my Galaxy phone that everyone else can open just fine on their iPhones


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 17, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Ok, anyone tech savvy? I'm trying (and failing) to open a .kml file on Google Earth on my Galaxy phone that everyone else can open just fine on their iPhones



https://support.google.com/earth/answer/2515639?hl=en


On your Android device, open the Google Earth app.
From the left-hand menu, tap *Google Drive*. If prompted, sign in to your Google Account.
In Google Drive, find and tap the KML file in the left panel.
Turn visibility on or off for the layer.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 17, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Ok, anyone tech savvy? I'm trying (and failing) to open a .kml file on Google Earth on my Galaxy phone that everyone else can open just fine on their iPhones





EpiEMS said:


> https://support.google.com/earth/answer/2515639?hl=en
> 
> 
> On your Android device, open the Google Earth app.
> ...



Step 1: find a trash can
Step 2: open said trash can
Step 3: toss android phone in trash
Step 4: close trash can
Step 5: buy an IPhone.


----------



## Fido198674 (Mar 17, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Step 1: find a trash can
> Step 2: open said trash can
> Step 3: toss android phone in trash
> Step 4: close trash can
> Step 5: buy an IPhone.



And I thought you were cool desertmedic ☹️☹️☹️


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 17, 2017)

I found a unicorn today. Stiff man syndrome. I wasn't sure I heard right the first time. Looked it up, it's a thing. What I had low expectations for initially based on the text kept me humble. Especially once I got a pressure lol. 

Little reading to do after this report. Was definitely outside of my comfort zone trying to figure out if I could help do anything g for it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 17, 2017)

Fido198674 said:


> And I thought you were cool desertmedic ☹️☹️☹️


I am as cool as humanely possible. Some might even say ice cold.


----------



## ThePants (Mar 17, 2017)

Fido198674 said:


> And I thought you were cool desertmedic ☹️☹️☹️


Alternatively, for iPhone issues: 

Go to Starbucks, order a venti decaf half caf soy milk mint mochachino.  Be sure to get your name misspelled. Receive cup of over priced garbage coffee. Take off lid. Drop iPhone inside cup. Replace lid. Put cup in trash.  Get real cup of coffee.  

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 17, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> https://support.google.com/earth/answer/2515639?hl=en
> 
> 
> On your Android device, open the Google Earth app.
> ...


Yeah I tried that lol, either nothing happens or it gets hung up somewhere


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 17, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I am as cool as humanely possible. Some might even say ice cold.


----------



## MMohler (Mar 17, 2017)

Probably late but just watched boondock saints last week 


EpiEMS said:


> Seeking movie suggestions for a 12 - aaaaand go!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 17, 2017)

ThePants said:


> Alternatively, for iPhone issues:
> 
> Go to Starbucks, order a venti decaf half caf soy milk mint mochachino.  Be sure to get your name misspelled. Receive cup of over priced garbage coffee. Take off lid. Drop iPhone inside cup. Replace lid. Put cup in trash.  Get real cup of coffee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


Someone is jealous... I'm surprised you were able to log into the site with an android phone hahaha


----------



## ThePants (Mar 17, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Someone is jealous... I'm surprised you were able to log into the site with an android phone hahaha


Heh.

Forgot to add on list of instructions: 

Remember to buy men's underwear...

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 17, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah I tried that lol, either nothing happens or it gets hung up somewhere



Sorry, shoot I thought I had found the fix. (I'm an iPhone guy, so I usually just google and apple's answers fix things.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 17, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Sorry, shoot I thought I had found the fix. (I'm an iPhone guy, so I usually just google and apple's answers fix things.)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hmm yeah, I suppose it would have been a bit more helpful to mention that I tried Google and the seemingly direct answer didn't work lol...my bad 

Anyways...I *think* I might have found a solution, but going through Google Maps not Earth, only I am unable to test if it works because it apparently requires creating a custom map (which I've done beforw) which can only be done on desktop (well laptop) not mobile.......and I've been at the hospital 3 1/2 hrs now and am still second in line for a bed (assuming an ALS run doesn't come in and bump everyone, which surely won't happen here at the Level 1......)


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 17, 2017)

@Jim37F I should have guessed you'd checked google. My B!

3.5 hours and no beds...oy, lovely


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 17, 2017)

Well we just now moved up the next up for a bed, yay!....and there's still 4 crews in line behind us lol


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 17, 2017)

@Jim37F I'm decent with technology, for my GPS monitoring on my work phone(parolees) using google maps/earth w/e, sometimes if you clear your cache on your phone it'll work, because it needs to cache a lot of things due to the enhancements made on google maps/earth


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 17, 2017)

Reading notes from the eagles conference. I really need to convince work to pay for me to go next year

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 17, 2017)

Anyone interested in a quick 30-ish minute workout:

Jump rope in 1/4 increments (100, 125, 150, 175, 200 then back down the reverse 200, 175, 150, 125, 100). In between sets you do 50 pull ups/ chin ups/ dips/ leg lifts.

Bonus if you're in a muggy *** garage like me.
No cross fit for this aching back, but a great quick cardio session nonetheless.

I was too lazy to run my 5.5 today.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Anyone interested in a quick 30-ish minute workout:
> 
> Jump rope in 1/4 increments (100, 125, 150, 175, 200 then back down the reverse 200, 175, 150, 125, 100). In between sets you do 50 pull ups/ chin ups/ dips/ leg lifts.
> 
> ...


I prefer to sit on the couch and the kind of fitness I practice is fitting this pizza in my mouth.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Jump rope in 1/4 increments (100, 125, 150, 175, 200 then back down the reverse 200, 175, 150, 125, 100). In between sets you do 50 pull ups/ chin ups/ dips/ leg lifts..



Yeah, I don't have enough upper body strength to do even one pull up.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 17, 2017)

Seirende said:


> Yeah, I don't have enough upper body strength to do even one pull up.


Everyone's gotta start somewhere. _Thee_ best upper body workout hands down, IMO.


DesertMedic66 said:


> I prefer to sit on the couch and the kind of fitness I practice is fitting this pizza in my mouth.


That comes_ after_ the cardio sessions. Balance and options, my friend.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I was too lazy to run my 5.5 today.


I suddenly feel even lazier for having debated going and running half of that.....


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Anyone interested in a quick 30-ish minute workout:
> 
> Jump rope in 1/4 increments (100, 125, 150, 175, 200 then back down the reverse 200, 175, 150, 125, 100). In between sets you do 50 pull ups/ chin ups/ dips/ leg lifts.


I curl 40's when i'm home, does that count ?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 17, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I curl 40's when i'm home, does that count ?


Watch "Bleed For This"...that's you.


StCEMT said:


> I suddenly feel even lazier for having debated going and running half of that.....


Lol, that's my short run (8 miles is as far as I can go without hurting). @STXmedic has my *** beat when it comes to endurance runs though.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Watch "Bleed For This"...that's you.


i don't wanna be in a car accident though


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 17, 2017)

Finished the eagles notes. I never thought hands on defibrillation would gain much traction but it just keeps coming up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 17, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Well we just now moved up the next up for a bed, yay!....and there's still 4 crews in line behind us lol


Well then.....so we got a bed within a couple min of that post (yay), cleared, stopped and got chow (Waba Grill ftw lol) and enroute back to station, got called for a full arrest....DOA, decomposing in packrat conditions.....cleared, enroute to station again called for a person choking, got on scene, they spat up the chunk of potato and were fine now, cleared, finally got back to station and started eating. I had just enough time to ascertain that my laptop opened up the file I'm trying to open on my phone perfectly fine when we got called out again. This time for a reported diabetic who hadn't eaten all day and had collapsed. Well it was in the far south end of our district, so while we didn't dilly dally (still made the ETA) we didn't exactly fly out through traffic either expecting ALS fire to have given them some D50 and signed AMA before we got there....how little we knew..

Arrived at the supermarked, found fire and the patient who was sprawled supine on the ground, walked up just in time to hear fire say "did he just code? He just coded....put him on the pads....yup start CPR". Well then. so we work the arrest, got ROSC after a few minutes (less than 20 min to calling on scene to calling transporting per pager), transported 5 min to the nearby hospital that's a STEMI and Level 1. Story from fire is that they were talking to the guy on scene, he was supposedly A&Ox3, GCS 15 when he had a seizure in front of them, was postictal, and then they noticed he started going agonal on the breathing, and thats when we walked up when he had just gone into arrest. He re-arrested enroute, did transfer of care with CPR still ongoing......as driver I cleaned and redressed the gurney and back of the ambulance, went back and found my partner in the resucitation room, Pt had ROSC again, basically they had asked her to keep a continuous carotid check while the Doc was getting in some sort of femoral line involving a wire (I'm sure y'all ALS peeps know what I'm talking about better than I do on that lol) I took over the carotid check so my partner could start our paperwork....and they guy went into V-Tach, they shocked and we helped out the EMT Techs cycling through CPR for what felt like 45 more min while the hospital worked the code, pt was in persistant V-Tach...shocked him at least 6 times...they finally called it so we finished cleaning up and went back out to the rig, had just gone available over the radio when one of the techs knocked on our window, they were working the guy again, went back inside, and he had ROSC!

And I'm only 12 hours into a 48 this weekend....


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 17, 2017)

Update to my jump rope fiasco:

I ended up banging out a 4-5 minute continuous session after said set due to a remarkably addictive cardio-friendly song making its way onto my "thumb print" Pandora station. Now it's time to enjoy having St. Patty's Day off. Happy St. Patty's Day from one very _non_-Irish beer swigging gent. @TransportJockey and @gotbeerz001 where y'all at?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Update to my jump rope fiasco:
> 
> I ended up banging out a 4-5 minute continuous session after said set due to a remarkably addictive cardio-friendly song making its way onto my "thumb print" Pandora station. Now it's time to enjoy having St. Patty's Day off. Happy St. Patty's Day from one very _non_-Irish beer swigging gent. @TransportJockey and @gotbeerz001 where y'all at?



Just started a 72... 

My workout station is the Die Antwoord Pandora station


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, that's my short run (8 miles is as far as I can go without hurting). @STXmedic has my *** beat when it comes to endurance runs though.


Man, last time I ran around 7 I was hurting hahaha. I do have a set of intervals and warm up miles on the track I want to do that hits 8.5 miles.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 17, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> Just started a 72...


Admittedly, the shift I've been moved to has some killer cherry days off, aside from Christmas Day, which I am sure I can get one of the other medics to work at least enough of to let me see the toads open up "Santa's" gifts.

My condolences, BTW; I'll tip one back for 'ya. I'm a huge Bob Marley fan, hate green beer, and hope a local ale will suffice.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Admittedly, the shift I've been moved to has some killer cherry days off, aside from Christmas Day, which I am sure I can get one of the other medics to work at least enough of to let me see the toads open up "Santa's" gifts.



My normal 72 is T/W/Th (off weekends all year). I was on weekends this past month due to staffing shortages. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm sitting at the bar drinking a black IPA and doing something that admin doesn't know about, finishing a report on my laptop lol. counter-perfusion transfer. Our first as a service.


VentMonkey said:


> Update to my jump rope fiasco:
> 
> I ended up banging out a 4-5 minute continuous session after said set due to a remarkably addictive cardio-friendly song making its way onto my "thumb print" Pandora station. Now it's time to enjoy having St. Patty's Day off. Happy St. Patty's Day from one very _non_-Irish beer swigging gent. @TransportJockey and @gotbeerz001 where y'all at?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 17, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm sitting at the bar drinking a black IPA and doing something that admin doesn't know about, finishing a report on my laptop lol. counter-perfusion transfer. Our first as a service.


What report (winks)? Thanks, I knew you wouldn't disappoint TJ, cheers!


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> hate green beer, and hope a local ale will suffice.



As an Irishman I'm offended... just kidding... I'm Irish. But seriously you drink a stout on St. Patrick's day.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 17, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> As an* Irishman* I'm offended... just kidding... I'm Irish. But seriously you drink a stout on St. Patrick's day.


Sorry, CAL I hate stouts. WE can still be pals, right? If it earns me any "cool points" back Willie is currently blaring something to the effect of wanting get "on the road again". Damn you Bakersfield, and your country sound!


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 17, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> pt was in persistant V-Tach...shocked him at least 6 times...they finally called it so we finished cleaning up and went back out to the rig, had just gone available over the radio when one of the techs knocked on our window, they were working the guy again, went back inside, and he had ROSC!


Well, that patient is nothing if not persistent! Persistently going into VT and ROSC simply, well, because...


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> WE can still be pals, right?



Only if you let me drink Guinness on cinco de drinko... I mean mayo


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Only if you let me drink Guinness on cinco de drinko... I mean mayo


Absolutely, Cinco Del Drinko! My people don't care. Have you not been to one of our parties?


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Have you not been to one of our parties?


Should we? (This is where you bait with food)


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 18, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Should we? (This is where you bait with food)


And beer, and women.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> And beer, and women.


Sold!


----------



## Fido198674 (Mar 18, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Well then.....so we got a bed within a couple min of that post (yay), cleared, stopped and got chow (Waba Grill ftw lol) and enroute back to station, got called for a full arrest....DOA, decomposing in packrat conditions.....cleared, enroute to station again called for a person choking, got on scene, they spat up the chunk of potato and were fine now, cleared, finally got back to station and started eating. I had just enough time to ascertain that my laptop opened up the file I'm trying to open on my phone perfectly fine when we got called out again. This time for a reported diabetic who hadn't eaten all day and had collapsed. Well it was in the far south end of our district, so while we didn't dilly dally (still made the ETA) we didn't exactly fly out through traffic either expecting ALS fire to have given them some D50 and signed AMA before we got there....how little we knew..
> 
> Arrived at the supermarked, found fire and the patient who was sprawled supine on the ground, walked up just in time to hear fire say "did he just code? He just coded....put him on the pads....yup start CPR". Well then. so we work the arrest, got ROSC after a few minutes (less than 20 min to calling on scene to calling transporting per pager), transported 5 min to the nearby hospital that's a STEMI and Level 1. Story from fire is that they were talking to the guy on scene, he was supposedly A&Ox3, GCS 15 when he had a seizure in front of them, was postictal, and then they noticed he started going agonal on the breathing, and thats when we walked up when he had just gone into arrest. He re-arrested enroute, did transfer of care with CPR still ongoing......as driver I cleaned and redressed the gurney and back of the ambulance, went back and found my partner in the resucitation room, Pt had ROSC again, basically they had asked her to keep a continuous carotid check while the Doc was getting in some sort of femoral line involving a wire (I'm sure y'all ALS peeps know what I'm talking about better than I do on that lol) I took over the carotid check so my partner could start our paperwork....and they guy went into V-Tach, they shocked and we helped out the EMT Techs cycling through CPR for what felt like 45 more min while the hospital worked the code, pt was in persistant V-Tach...shocked him at least 6 times...they finally called it so we finished cleaning up and went back out to the rig, had just gone available over the radio when one of the techs knocked on our window, they were working the guy again, went back inside, and he had ROSC!
> 
> And I'm only 12 hours into a 48 this weekend....



@Jim37F well if makes you feel better I spent all day phone watching waiting for AMR emails.... Totally out of my hands now and was told yesterday anytime between now and two weeks from now most likely..... Unemployment was fun for about two weeks lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 18, 2017)

Fido198674 said:


> @Jim37F well if makes you feel better I spent all day phone watching waiting for AMR emails.... Totally out of my hands now and was told yesterday anytime between now and two weeks from now most likely..... Unemployment was fun for about two weeks lol


You have an android phone so you will probably never receive the email...


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 18, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You have an android phone


#iPodLife


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> #iPodLife



So 2005. All about iPhones old man.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 18, 2017)

So apparently my cloud today has a bit of rain to it as weel, because after that cardiac arrest earlier we just used our Sager traction splint for the first time in like ever lol


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 18, 2017)

@Jim37F at least you have the Sager! We have Hare, which is a pain in the behind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 18, 2017)

Yeah, the Sager worked great! Put it on straightforward  (trying to remember how at 4 in the morning lol), pulled traction, pt said she got relief, rated a 5/10 afterwards, the guage still showed 15 at transfer of care so yeah, it worked nicely


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> So 2005. All about iPhones old man.


Lol, it was a typo, whipper snapper. Though I do miss the endless amounts of music one of those "classic" bad boys could carry.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 18, 2017)

[


VentMonkey said:


> Lol, it was a typo, whipper snapper. Though I do miss the endless amounts of music one of those "classic" bad boys could carry.


That's why we now have Spotify.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 18, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> That's why we now have Spotify.


Who-duh? Wha-duh??
...grumbles...millennials...grumble, grumble...


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 18, 2017)

So we started off our shift with a 4 car tc cut and rescue. Our patient was in his 60's had legit neuro defects and was pretty much a limp noodle from the head down. Partner also noted step offs, so that started off our day.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 18, 2017)

Every call I've run today would have better served by a community paramedic. Nothing of any urgency, but a lot of wasted EMS resources and ED time for stuff that needed a visiting nurse, social services or a case worker. These folks didn't need EMS, they needed a social support framework that just doesn't exist where I am. So, we haul 'em 40 miles away to sit in the ED. Frustrating.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 18, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Every call I've run today would have better served by a community paramedic. Nothing of any urgency, but a lot of wasted EMS resources and ED time for stuff that needed a visiting nurse, social services or a case worker. These folks didn't need EMS, they needed a social support framework that just doesn't exist where I am. So, we haul 'em 40 miles away to sit in the ED. Frustrating.



Community Paramedicine is starting to pick up steam in my area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 18, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> Community Paramedicine is starting to pick up steam in my area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not in mine. There is no way to fund it.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 18, 2017)

Im working the slow station. 8 hours down and ive napped, watched 3 movies, and cleaned one of the gas tanks for my truck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 18, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Not in mine. There is no way to fund it.



Medicaid *should* pay - heck of a lot cheaper than an ED visit. Presuming lots of your patient population is medicaid and/or Medicare eligible?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 18, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Medicaid *should* pay - heck of a lot cheaper than an ED visit. Presuming lots of your patient population is medicaid and/or Medicare eligible?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The majority. And I agree, they should... but they don't.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 18, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> The majority. And I agree, they should... but they don't.



Yeah, unfortunate. CT is nearing some CP legislation. (Nurses don't love it, unexpectedly.)


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 18, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Every call I've run today would have better served by a community paramedic. Nothing of any urgency, but a lot of wasted EMS resources and ED time for stuff that needed a visiting nurse, social services or a case worker. These folks didn't need EMS, they needed a social support framework that just doesn't exist where I am. So, we haul 'em 40 miles away to sit in the ED. Frustrating.


Sounds all too familiar...Expcet the 40 mile part. That's assuming they even listen to your advice about seeking those support systems.


----------



## Nick15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Spotted the Kern County cult mobile while posting at USC Keck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 18, 2017)

So tired of the dysfunction and politics in my system. I need to find something better 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 18, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> Spotted the Kern County cult mobile while posting at USC Keck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every once in a while when I'm working WeHo (and I'm thinking about dropping a shift bid for that station) I'll spot a day glo orange and white rig meandering around Kaiser Sunset lol


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 18, 2017)

Man, I really like how those Hall type IIs look - I honestly would prefer a type II for most of the calls I get (i.e. BLS in a less medic-saturated system).

Also, got hollered at by a ("I"LS) supervisor for bringing the stretcher to a call for an "elderly" fall. Turns out, not only was the patient sat'ing (not "statting", d*mnit) at 80% on RA, she was also...(spoiler alert) having a STEMI.

Had to explain to him how bringing a patient carrying device to every 911 call is policy at many, many agencies. Sometimes, just, ugh.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Absolutely, Cinco Del Drinko! My people don't care. Have you not been to one of our parties?


I think i'll fly out to cali myself . Smirnoff Ice's are not to be messed with. Fiance had a weebit too much to drink with them things lol.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 18, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Fiance had a weebit too much to drink with them things lol.



Uhmm correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't you supposed to take advantage of that in the relationship/ married life?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Uhmm correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't you supposed to take advantage of that in the *single* life?


1. I fixed it for you
2. I get to be positive reinforcement, and stay up with her blabber about butterflys and clouds, and whatever else crosses her mind at the current time. We were going to stay in and watch a movie until her satan resembling friend made us go out.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 18, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Smirnoff Ice's are not to be messed with.


Bro, you gotta ice her, bro.





(A little overly bro-y? Yeah, but making your friends chug a 32 oz. Smirnoff Ice is priceless.)


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 18, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Bro, you gotta ice her, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got iced 3 times . 2 of which were awesome tasting (raspberry, strawberry) Lemonade/lemon one was horrid though. Bro Bro Bro


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 18, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Bro, you gotta ice*-ice baby* her, bro.



Bro, do you even take advantage of one hit wonders bro?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Bro, do you even take advantage of one hit wonders bro?


You can _lean on me_ when your drunk, I also heard the ubers number is _867-5309. _Your driver will be Lou Bega.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 18, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> Spotted the Kern County cult mobile while posting at USC Keck.


A _very_ frequent "customer", like every day 1-3 LDT's a day frequent. ALS, BLS, CCT, it matters not. Welcome to rural California everyone....


Jim37F said:


> Every once in a while when I'm working WeHo (and I'm thinking about dropping a shift bid for that station) I'll spot a day glo orange and white rig meandering around Kaiser Sunset lol


Same sentiment, different customer, albeit a well-paying one...


EpiEMS said:


> Man, I really like how those Hall type IIs look - I honestly would prefer a type II for most of the calls I get (i.e. BLS in a less medic-saturated system.


I don't miss them one bit. This one is a newer ambulance, the others are all ex-ALS vans repainted for BLS effect, but still have full ALS cabinets for when they need to be ran as such (e.g., low-ambulance counts, intercept calls).

Either way, one of the other company's has mainly vans, and they suck when they launch us and an already crammed patient compartment is further crammed with curio. Yeah, no thanks.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Uhmm correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't you supposed to take advantage of that in the relationship/ married life?



Um, no. Taking advantage of a partner who is unable to give consent is a VERY BAD IDEA. Unless you've gotten consent ahead of time, of course.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 18, 2017)

Seirende said:


> Um, no. Taking advantage of a partner who is unable to give consent is a VERY BAD IDEA. Unless you've gotten consent ahead of time, of course.


Even then, as a single person? Hard pass; sounds like a whole world of trouble.

I don't think that's what CAL was implying, since NYS is engaged to be married. That said, there is such a thing as compromise, and standing ones ground. So glad I'm not "on the market", and am beyond the "honeymoon" phase.

We've essentially become the "go to" married couple for all of our less-experienced married friends. Anyhow, let's talk more directionless stuff than relationships, eh?

Spring training anyone?...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Spring training anyone?...


baseball... yuck
Beer to try: Occulto, also had that tonight great stuff.
debating on my next stupid investment: ATV, snowmobile, or one of them fancy dirtbike thingies.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 18, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> baseball... yuck.


Awkward relationship talk, double yuck.

Go Dodgers! Yankees suck, Mets swallow.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Awkward relationship talk, double yuck.
> 
> Go Dodgers! Yankees suck, Mets swallow.


agreed. I don't like NY sports teams all that much...


----------



## Nick15 (Mar 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> A _very_ frequent "customer", like every day 1-3 LDT's a day frequent. ALS, BLS, CCT, it matters not. Welcome to rural California everyone....
> 
> Same sentiment, different customer, albeit a well-paying one...
> 
> ...



Those type twos are a lot nicer than the ones we have at AMR. So for me it'd be great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 18, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> agreed. I don't like NY sports teams all that much...


Really? I figured all NY folks were die-hard about their native roots up to, and including their sports teams.

Ironically enough I'm currently watching "A Bronx Tale". One of my many favorites, great movie.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 18, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> Those type twos are a lot nicer than the ones we have at AMR. So for me it'd be great.


I'm curious as to why you think that. I've worked for both company's, and a van is a van is a van. I prefer our mods ("boxes"), and am sad to know they may not be purchasing them anymore.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Really? I figured all NY folks were die-hard about their native roots up to, and including their sports teams.
> 
> Ironically enough I'm currently watching "A Bronx Tale". One of my many favorites, great movie.


nah, I'm not a fan of: Yankees, Mets, Knicks, islanders, rangers, giants or jets. 
Chalk me in as a: whatever team is in dead last in baseball fan, a red wings fan, a buccaneers fan, and a Utah Jazz fan.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 18, 2017)

Seirende said:


> Um, no. Taking advantage of a partner who is unable to give consent is a VERY BAD IDEA.



Not what I was implying but ok.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Go Angels! Yankees suck



There, thats better.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Awkward relationship talk, double yuck.
> 
> Go Dodgers! Yankees suck, Mets swallow.


Nonexistent relationship talk, checkmate?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> There, thats better.


Living in the shadows of Chavez Ravine can't be easy, it's ok, I understand.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 18, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> nah, I'm not a fan of: Yankees, Mets, Knicks, islanders, rangers, giants or jets.
> Chalk me in as a: whatever team is in dead last in *every sport ever*, therefore I'm a red wings fan, a buccaneers fan, and a Utah Jazz fan.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Living in the shadows of Chavez Ravine can't be easy, it's ok, I understand.



Haha you're one to talk, don't you technically live in the shadows of Brooklyn? Oh wait... don't you hate NY teams? Brooklyn Dodgers ring a bell? *mic drop*


----------



## Nick15 (Mar 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I'm curious as to why you think that. I've worked for both company's, and a van is a van is a van. I prefer our mods ("boxes"), and am sad to know they may not be purchasing them anymore.



I'd totally take a mod over anything. I just meant that I'd rather be in that kind of van bc it looks newer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


>


The bucs are on the uprise, the red wings were good like 4 years ago... jazz- no rebuttal.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Haha you're one to talk, don't you technically live in the shadows of Brooklyn? Oh wait... don't you hate NY teams? Brooklyn Dodgers ring a bell? *mic drop*


*picks mic back up* yet they encouraged their rivals to follow them. God bless Walter O'Malley. No shadows where we sit, perched up on the hill overlooking the City Of Angels.

Can't even see the "Big A" from our digs, even on a (rare) clear day.

#WhoNeedsaRallyMonkey


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 18, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> I'd totally take a mod over anything. I just meant that I'd rather be in that kind of van bc it looks newer.


Some are (like that one), others were repainted so they look newer. That said a "ragged" Hall unit is probably equivalent to a newer AMR unit after 3-6 months. I. Kid. Not.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Can't even see the "Big A" from our digs, even on a (rare) clear day.
> 
> #WhoNeedsaRallyMonkey



I will state for the record we beat the Giants in a even year in the world series so...


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> That said a "ragged" Hall unit is probably equivalent to a newer AMR unit after 3-6 months. I. Kid. Not.



Sad but true.


----------



## Nick15 (Mar 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Some are (like that one), others were repainted so they look newer. That said a "ragged" Hall unit is probably equivalent to a newer AMR unit after 3-6 months. I. Kid. Not.



I believe you. My partner and I had a unit yesterday with over 310,000 miles on it. To say the least we were both nervous every time we had to start it up haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I will state for the record we beat the Giants in a even year in the world series so...


I just like how we both have to quote our teams _past_ achievements.

Can a brother get a Freeway Series for a World Series???


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 18, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> I believe you. My partner and I had a unit yesterday with over 310,000 miles on it. To say the least we were both nervous every time we had to start it up haha.


We have those as well, however, they're maintained arguably better than half of our employees personal vehicles. And again, the steering wheels are in tact, and MDT's don't have shattered screens.*

*both real-life AMR units I'd had.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I just like how we both have to quote our teams _past_ achievements.
> 
> Can a brother get a Freeway Series for a World Series???



Only if we can get past the damn Rangers... I liked it better when they sucked...


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Only if we can get past the damn Rangers... I liked it better when they sucked...


Yep, and F-ck the Cubbies...now that they won it all.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I just like how we both have to quote our teams _past_ achievements.
> 
> Can a brother get a Freeway Series for a World Series???





CALEMT said:


> I will state for the record we beat the Giants in a even year in the world series so...


TOUCHDOWN.... fk wrong sport... carry on California baseball bickering


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Yep, and F-ck the Cubbies...now that they won it all.



Well... it doesn't help that Kershaw can't buy a playoff win. I mean you know its bad when its a reoccurring meme...


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 19, 2017)

All this sports talk has me like:


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 19, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Sad but true.


Just gonna follow up with the first thought my post nap brain had to this.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2017)

Ugh when it rains... One of my pups jumped up to lick me and came down wrong. Now she's favoring a hip and whimpering. Poor thing  why can't @NomadicMedic and his wife live closer?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 19, 2017)

Ok, does anyone have an alter and a Virgin to sacrifice to the EMS Gods so they show some mercy? 6th call since midnight alone....


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 19, 2017)

Virgins are generally in short supply, alters are a dime a dozen Does the virgin have to be female, can the virgin have more than two legs?


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 19, 2017)

Well whatever worked, worked, as wean aged to get back to station right at shift change without being held over (the other crew at our station wasn't so lucky, as we cleared the hospital and were on the way back to quarters they got a call and their relief wasn't at station yet, so that always sucks, but at least my 48 stayed a 48 unlike last week lol)


----------



## Seirende (Mar 19, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Not what I was implying but ok.



Phew, my bad then.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 19, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh when it rains... One of my pups jumped up to lick me and came down wrong. Now she's favoring a hip and whimpering. Poor thing  why can't @NomadicMedic and his wife live closer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



After reading your last post about dysfunction and politics, I'll take my small, rural, Chinese finger trap carrying department, thanks. 

Sounds like a trip to the vet is on tap. Probably just a strain, but an X-ray will let you know. Some doggie NSAIDs will most likely fix all (so says the NomadicMedic wife.)


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> After reading your last post about dysfunction and politics, I'll take my small, rural, Chinese finger trap carrying department, thanks.
> 
> Sounds like a trip to the vet is on tap. Probably just a strain, but an X-ray will let you know. Some doggie NSAIDs will most likely fix all (so says the NomadicMedic wife.)


Lol it's not too bad normally, just gotten worse since they're about to promote someone else to supervisor and taking about adding a second supervisors truck too. 
And that's my thought too. Our normal vet is closed today and she is doing better so we skipped the emergency vet and will get her looked over tomorrow. 
After I calmed down last night and realized that she wasn't hurting when I touched her I realized there was no deformity or dislocations I could feel and it only seemed to hurt when I rotated her leg some. The girlfriend thinks that she might be milking it a bit today because she apparently tried to jump after a fly and almost caught it lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 19, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> doggie NSAIDs



Somehow, I imagine them being cuter than normal NSAIDs?

Btw...what is the deal with veterinary pharmaceuticals? I saw somebody picking up a prescription at the (human) pharmacy that said it was for their cat.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 19, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Somehow, I imagine them being cuter than normal NSAIDs?
> 
> Btw...what is the deal with veterinary pharmaceuticals? I saw somebody picking up a prescription at the (human) pharmacy that said it was for their cat.



Many of the meds are the same and most pharms stock vet specific meds, like Pimobendan, as well. 

But, at the end of the day, Tramadol is Tramadol... the canine vs human dose is different though. Dogs and cats metabolize meds differently, so my wife will often script a dose of a med for a dog that would kill a person.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 19, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Many of the meds are the same and most pharms stock vet specific meds, like Pimobendan, as well.
> 
> But, at the end of the day, Tramadol is Tramadol... the canine vs human dose is different though. Dogs and cats metabolize meds differently, so my wife will often script a dose of a med for a dog that would kill a person.



Very, very interesting! Thanks!


----------



## cruiseforever (Mar 19, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Somehow, I imagine them being cuter than normal NSAIDs?
> 
> Btw...what is the deal with veterinary pharmaceuticals? I saw somebody picking up a prescription at the (human) pharmacy that said it was for their cat.



My horse gets Prilosec for long trips.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 19, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> When you say "higher" CNS, are you talking primarily about cortical function of a particular (frontal?) lobe?
> 
> (Probably a silly question, sorry.)


Sorry but this reminds me of one of my favorite scenes from "Firefly"...




 (fast forward to 0:38 and 2:18 for applicable clips)
Basically they're trying to memorize some lines in order to infiltrate a hospital, and make a big deal about Jayne in particular memorizing the lines, and when the time comes they kinda just get blown off so he just spouts off the line about "Corticol electrodes" trying to get a "neural reaction" anyway (funnier on the show than I can hope to describe lol)


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 19, 2017)

@Jim37F, firefly is pretty good!
I'm just waiting for Star Trek: Discovery! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 19, 2017)

Pulled a no hitter for my 24. 

Then an extremely long day painting today. 





I start tomorrows 24 with my annual fit for duty test. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 19, 2017)

Damn! A 24 no hitter! 

I wish!


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 19, 2017)

SandpitMedic said:


> Damn! A 24 no hitter!
> 
> I wish!


This last rotation was a no-hitter; yep, no flights. I love me some Family Feud, but I am a bit fed up with Steve Harvey, ATM. 

Here's to hoping we fly when I go back on Tuesday. Naturally, the other two shifts have been doing work.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2017)

Yep I'm a nerd. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 19, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Yep I'm a nerd.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


This book any good? Thinking about buying a vent management book to add to my humble collection.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> This book any good? Thinking about buying a vent management book to add to my humble collection.


I like it. Nice little review since I've been out of day to day CCT for a while. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 19, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I like it. Nice little review since I've been out of day to day CCT for a while.


Is that the first or second edition? My 2nd edition grew legs, and walked away at our station. Luckily, I still have the 1st edition (not much changes). 

Also, I was a little disappointed that his vent management class I had planned to sign up for in June filled up so fast.

@StCEMT, if you listen to his podcasts, it's all fairly relative. The book serves as a good reference point for vent management. Just know some of his techniques are specific to him, and require 1) quite a bit of hands on experience, and confidence, 2) may not be endorsed, or taken in by many hospitals or services, and 3) may require consultation with medical direction before employing them.

Other than all of that, it's a pretty straightforward "down and dirty" starting point for prehospital vent management geared towards CCT folks, and paramedics specifically.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 19, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I like it. Nice little review since I've been out of day to day CCT for a while.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Is it a good starter book or are there better introductory options?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Is that the first or second edition? My 2nd edition grew legs, and walked away at our station. Luckily, I still have the 1st edition (not much changes).
> 
> Also, I was a little disappointed that his vent management class I had planned to sign up for in June filled up so fast.
> 
> ...


2nd edition. I need to find some more vent books still 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Is it a good starter book or are there better introductory options?


It's a good starter book. It'll do you well 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 19, 2017)

Googled the book to find out who the author is, I just found his website last week and have been skimming it during down time at work. So far it has been another good source of reading materials. Think I will put this book on my list of things to get this week.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 19, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Is it a good starter book or are there better introductory options?


I think it's a pretty good starter book. I'm sure others have options they've found worked better for them as starter books.


TransportJockey said:


> 2nd edition. I need to find some more vent books still


I have (had?) a decent and straightforward ABG, and basic vent management book written by respiratory folks, but I left them at our ground station. YouTube has, and still does, work(ed) wonders.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 19, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Googled the book to find out who the author is, I just found his website last week and have been skimming it during down time at work. So far it has been another good source of reading materials. Think I will put this book on my list of things to get this week.


Listen to his podcasts, him and Weingart go somewhat hand in hand. They're all part of the notorious FOAM-ed movement.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Listen to his podcasts, him and Weingart go somewhat hand in hand. They're all part of the notorious FOAM-ed movement.


Them and medfligjt radio are all great. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 19, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Listen to his podcasts, him and Weingart go somewhat hand in hand. They're all part of the notorious FOAM-ed movement.


I like Weingart and the one podcast of Bauer I listened to I liked. Got the next few days off, think I will dig through their archives a bit.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2017)

My little heeler that was hurt is starting to act like herself. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 19, 2017)

I had a no hitter once before. Once. On a 12 though, and it was Thanksgiving a couple years back, so that was nice we got to cook, serve, and eat Turkey Day dinner in station with some of the firefighter's families. Though after our shift was over as me and my partner were leaving station the engine got a call in district so if we were a 24 hr unit that day it wouldn't have been a no hitter lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 19, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Them and medfligjt radio are all great.


Thanks, I'll have to look this one up.



TransportJockey said:


> My little heeler that was hurt is starting to act like herself.


Also, glad to hear the pooch is feeling better. Along the same lines, my 9 year old saw the pic of your pooch and told me I _had_ to "like" it.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 19, 2017)

I've come close to a no hitter on a 24. Ran 2 calls during the day, slept all night. I came really close to a no hitter on a 48 running only 4 calls. Ive had a really really long no hitter working 72's. Went a whole month without running a single call working said 72's. But thats not really fair considering I was a wildland firefighter at the time. Although I worked 22 days straight (not by choice) and ran 4 calls.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2017)

I had a 96 hour no hitter once. I don't think I've ever hated life more 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Thanks, I'll have to look this one up.
> 
> 
> Also, glad to hear the pooch is feeling better. Along the same lines, my 9 year old saw the pic of your pooch and told me I _had_ to "like" it.


Lol this pup tends to bring that out in kids. She is dog aggressive with dogs that aren't her or her two sisters, but she absolutely loves people and is gentle as hell with kiddos

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 20, 2017)

I have never had a no hitter


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 20, 2017)

So I'm really wanting to live in a nice RV and travel or something, maybe teach....heck, maybe even California or something. I dunno. Just tired of silliness


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 20, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Yep I'm a nerd.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Ventilator management made ridiculously easy: Turn on vent. Connect it to gas. Connect to patient. Do not blow up patient lungs (too much gas). Do not let patient turn blue (too little gas). Do not forget you were supposed to connect it to gas. Do not get beat up by patient (do not forget to sedate patient). Do not let patient look like floppy baby (too much sedation). Do not let patient explode (do NOT connect vent to propane tank). 

When all go well, take credit. When all go bad, blame RT. 


Just kidding!!!! Now back to our regularly scheduled mayhem.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 20, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I have never had a no hitter


I have... most tiring day I have ever had.


----------



## Nick15 (Mar 20, 2017)

Closest thing I ever had to a no hitter was my last shift I worked on Saturday and it was only 9 hours. 1 call in that time period. It's the most boring thing in the world to be sitting in an ambulance not connected to wifi and have no data left for the month...yes I know, first world problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 20, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> Ventilator management made ridiculously easy: Turn on vent. Connect it to gas. Connect to patient. Do not blow up patient lungs (too much gas). Do not let patient turn blue (too little gas). Do not forget you were supposed to connect it to gas. Do not get beat up by patient (do not forget to sedate patient). Do not let patient look like floppy baby (too much sedation). Do not let patient explode (do NOT connect vent to propane tank).
> 
> When all go well, take credit. When all go bad, blame RT.
> 
> ...


Id add "press silence alarm button repeatedly" if using an impact vent

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 20, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Id add "press silence alarm button repeatedly" if using an impact vent
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Those are ridiculous vents that I have learned to dislike. I much prefer the E series and the HT1


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 20, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> Ventilator management made ridiculously easy: Turn on vent. Connect it to gas. Connect to patient. Do not blow up patient lungs (too much gas). Do not let patient turn blue (too little gas). Do not forget you were supposed to connect it to gas. Do not get beat up by patient (do not forget to sedate patient). Do not let patient look like floppy baby (too much sedation). Do not let patient explode (do NOT connect vent to propane tank).
> 
> When all go well, take credit. When all go bad, blame RT.


Yes...yeeesss...all true out of the hospital and extension lines away from paging respiratory.


RocketMedic said:


> Those are ridiculous vents that I have learned to dislike. I much prefer the E series and the HT1


Agreed. That vent sat in our CBS' office for maybe a week? Talk about archaic. All hail the T1!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 20, 2017)

Our new vents are the rebadged impact emv+. Zoll is marketing them now. We have eleven coming in by the end of the month

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 20, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Our new vents are the rebadged impact emv+. Zoll is marketing them now. We have eleven coming in by the end of the month


Yep, same vent, different marketers. The Zoll rep came and gave us the schpiel. To me it literally looked like they picked up where the last company left off, and just slapped a Zoll™ on them.

In a perfect (prehospital) world all EMS vents would simply have PRVC, and NIV modes with the rudimentary adjustments, and parameter capabilities. 

A graph on every vent would be nice too, but in lieu of everyone really getting into vent management, those two modes should be enough for most any routine ground leg.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 20, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Yep, same vent, different marketers. The Zoll rep came and gave us the schpiel. To me it literally looked like they picked up where the last company left off, and just slapped a Zoll on them.
> 
> In a perfect (prehospital) world all EMS vents would simply have PRVC, and NIV modes with the rudimentary adjustments, and parameter capabilities.
> 
> A graph on every vent would be nice too, but in lieu of everyone really getting into vent management, those two modes should be enough for most any routine ground leg.


I miss the ltv1200 I had at AMR, but it was overcomplicated for most of our medics. I'm trying to convince management that if our pseudo xct truck turns into a true CCT truck with appropriate reimbursement to let me pick a new vent for me... I mean, that truck

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 20, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm trying to convince management that if our pseudo xct truck turns into a true CCT truck with appropriate reimbursement to let me pick a new vent for me... I mean, that truck


Hoard it in your backpack, to and fro. The one thing I didn't/ don't care for with CareFusion vents is that they have no graphs. Those really help in a noisy environment. I honestly can't wait til we get our mount for the T1 in.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 20, 2017)

And 4 year old drowning to start my shift. 

Why did I pick this as a career again? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 20, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> And 4 year old drowning to start my shift.
> 
> Why did I pick this as a career again?
> 
> ...


**** man you have worse luck than me. Come down to the island I'll buy you a beer or twelve

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 20, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> **** man you have worse luck than me. Come down to the island I'll buy you a beer or twelve
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



I'd love to. That makes 3 in the last two shifts. 8 month old, 16 year old hanging and then this one today. 

Luckily I'm off until Saturday after this shift. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 20, 2017)

Hmm sometimes I think it would be pretty cool to be a Perfusionist. Schooling actually is pretty reasonable.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 20, 2017)

Pretty cool job, pretty janky certifying body website!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 20, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'd love to. That makes 3 in the last two shifts. 8 month old, 16 year old hanging and then this one today.
> 
> Luckily I'm off until Saturday after this shift.
> 
> ...


Me and the girl might be headed up your way for a couple day trip. She's warming up to the Wilco idea and wants to see if we can see ATC and Wilco stations and wander around 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 20, 2017)

Chase said:


> Hmm sometimes I think it would be pretty cool to be a Perfusionist. Schooling actually is pretty reasonable.


It does look pretty damn interesting. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 20, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> It does look pretty damn interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Texas Heart Institute has a 12 month post bacc program:...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 20, 2017)

Chase said:


> Hmm sometimes I think it would be pretty cool to be a Perfusionist. Schooling actually is pretty reasonable.



Make sure you shadow a few. IMO the employment options are very limited compared to your other potential career paths.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 20, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Me and the girl might be headed up your way for a couple day trip. She's warming up to the Wilco idea and wants to see if we can see ATC and Wilco stations and wander around
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Just let me know when. I can show you my station and we can go grab a beer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm looking around for a place to do my Master's degree. Not sure in exactly what but I like public health


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 21, 2017)

And my second 24 no hitter this rotation. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 21, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I'm looking around for a place to do my Master's degree. Not sure in exactly what but I like public health


MHA?? i think with a Health admin masters you have a few extra doors open.
Theres health informatics if that tickles your fancy. Or
MPH .

If i may poke, what was your Bachelors in? And i'd presume you want to stay in healthcare?


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 21, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I'm looking around for a place to do my Master's degree. Not sure in exactly what but I like public health



Depends on what you're looking to do. I'm looking at an MBA/MPH combined degree program (if I decide to go to graduate school full time), myself.

A MHA is an interesting degree - the only issue is that it more or less pigeonholes you into healthcare, while an MBA is broader. An MPH is similarly limiting, one could plausibly argue.

Another note - MHA programs seem quite similar to MPH programs when the MPH has a focus/concentration in healthcare management.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 21, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> And my second 24 no hitter this rotation.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


You can come to my station....it was a good night 'cuz we got a solid 3 hour block of sleep (0300-0600)before getting called to the Metro station across the street from the hospital because someone got bilateral 10/10 sharp foot pain whilst trying to walk to the hospital....only as we're getting ready to clear, dispatch asking us if we can cover, well it's time for shift change, sure, we'll head back to station real fast so we clear, and they give us the 911 call at the hospitals recuperative care center on the campus, just down the parking lot from the ER for a cancer patient in pain since last night (get back to the ER only for them to tell us he was here last night for said chronic pain....and apparently 911 to go from one end of the hospital to the other is the only way he will get treated according to pt) so now, passed scheduled off time we're holding the wall because the ER is already that busy at 0715 (either that or we just got lost in the shuffle of the ER staffs shift change).....no not frustrated at all.......


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 21, 2017)

@Jim37F, and here I was thinking LA had Ubers everywhere...I guess Medicaid doesn't pay for Uber


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 21, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> @Jim37F, and here I was thinking LA had Ubers everywhere...I guess Medicaid doesn't pay for Uber


I literally asked our guy why he didn't call Uber (right after inquiring about why he was there at 7pm night before and what difference he expected 11 hours later).....the answer I got was "Man why you gotta ask me all these questions? That's not even patient care related!"


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 21, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I literally asked our guy why he didn't call Uber (right after inquiring about why he was there at 7pm night before and what difference he expected 11 hours later).....the answer I got was "Man why you gotta ask me all these questions? That's not even patient care related!"



As frustrating as it is I have a soft spot for cancer patients and will pretty much dump my drug box on them if they want me to. 

**** I gave a lady in a 10mph rear end collision 150 mcg of IN fent yesterday for her 7/10 neck pain. Granted she had a history of cervical problems.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 21, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> "Man why you gotta ask me all these questions? That's not even patient care related!"



Translation: Man, Uber expects cash up front!


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 21, 2017)

@Nys, I actually have a Bachelor's in education focused on adult education and workforce development and will have a Bachelor's in healthcare administration in about 3 months, on top of my associate's in paramedicine and UMBC's non-credit CCEMTP course. I really really enjoy teaching, but I also would like the opportunity to really manage a place and make it not suck from the ground up. I really don't know exactly what I want to do when I grow up.

With that being said, I think that I would be very interested in education. Perhaps a MS-ed?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 21, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> @Nys, I actually have a Bachelor's in education focused on adult education and workforce development and will have a Bachelor's in healthcare administration in about 3 months, on top of my associate's in paramedicine and UMBC's non-credit CCEMTP course. I really really enjoy teaching, but I also would like the opportunity to really manage a place and make it not suck from the ground up. I really don't know exactly what I want to do when I grow up.
> 
> With that being said, I think that I would be very interested in education. Perhaps a MS-ed?


Have you thought about flight? You can find the right program that suits your needs protocol-wise, and work your way up to a CBS, and then base management position.

Typically, at the local level, it seems like less overhead as most bases have their own CBS, and base manager respectively.

You can also alway segue into an educational role either at a base, or into an actual EMS department, or program. Though I'm sure you could land a role as such now without much difficulty.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 21, 2017)

Sorry, acronym check -  what is a CBS?

To me, CBS is the network.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 21, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Have you thought about flight? You can find the right program that suits your needs protocol-wise, and work your way up to a CBS, and then base management position.
> 
> Typically, at the local level, it seems like less overhead as most bases have their own CBS, and base manager respectively.
> 
> You can also alway segue into an educational role either at a base, or into an actual EMS department, or program. Though I'm sure you could land a role as such now without much difficulty.



Per my wife, my feet stay on the ground. Plus I really don't like helos. Fixed-wing I could do.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 21, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Sorry, acronym check -  what is a CBS?


Sure, CBS= Clinical Base Supervisor.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 21, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Sure, CBS= Clinical Base Supervisor.



10-4. I figured it was something like that. Here they call them "program managers".


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 21, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> @Nys, I actually have a Bachelor's in education focused on adult education and workforce development and will have a Bachelor's in healthcare administration in about 3 months, on top of my associate's in paramedicine and UMBC's non-credit CCEMTP course. I really really enjoy teaching, but I also would like the opportunity to really manage a place and make it not suck from the ground up. I really don't know exactly what I want to do when I grow up.
> 
> With that being said, I think that I would be very interested in education. Perhaps a MS-ed?



My understanding of a Masters degree is it should be left semi-broad, and it should be in a field that a masters vastly separates you from a bachelors. I've only been in the adult workforce for about 5 years so I personally am still trying to figure that out, but here are the masters that i feel do that(these may not be applicable to you, me or whomever): Masters of accounting/accountancy(actuarial would be real life job i think), Masters of computer science(cyber advising for banks), Masters of Engineering, Masters in Health Administration, Masters in mathematical finance, and Masters in Nursing. **These are just what i have seen make a visible impact, not saying other masters degrees don't, not saying all other masters degrees are useless, this is my opinion**

MSN? My aunt is a nursing teacher(BSN A&P1 primarily) and she said (a while back*5 or so years*) that when she was getting her ducks in a row they preferred a Masters in the field, and a bachelors saying "yea you can teach". if that makes sense? So more field experience/degrees saying your above proficient in paramedicine/nursing/healthcare, and your B.S in education works. 

If i may throw my 2 cents in, don't go into young adult education, too many hoops to jump through, My dad was actually a middle school math teacher, was teaching 28 years same grade same school, they "made" him get certified to teach 6-12(wasn't needed when he started) his retirement papers were on his principals desk the next day. 

also *to me*(obviously im not in the education field) a M.S ED doesn't get you much further then a B.S degree does. A Ed.D has that extra kicker that in my opinion is what a graduate degree is all about. 

If im not mistaken U albany has a Masters of health sciences degree idk what that entails, but maybe look there?
By place do you mean an EMS structure(like sheriffs office)? or Hospital? 

If i was to ever go back and get a masters(which I'm not thinking I will) It will either be in nursing(working on BSN now) or computer science. Not in criminal Justice because i just don't see it doing all that much for me. Especially in todays day in age where you knowing somebody does more then a degree ever will.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 21, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> but I also would like the opportunity to really manage a place and make it not suck from the ground up



How about an MPA? Or if you're looking specifically at EMS and need to do it online, what about this guy?


----------



## Tigger (Mar 22, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> How about an MPA? Or if you're looking specifically at EMS and need to do it online, what about this guy?


The MPA is my eventual plan.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 22, 2017)

Needs to be at least partially on campus and I want to be broader than health. Looking at public policy and education now. Second bachelor's will be on health administration, so that base is covered.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 22, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Needs to be at least partially on campus and I want to be broader than health. Looking at public policy and education now. Second bachelor's will be on health administration, so that base is covered.


hope you like legal stuff/lawyers


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 22, 2017)

Seems like the MPA is pretty common for municipal/non-profit administrators.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 22, 2017)

Got a call back from the place I am applying to. Got an April interview slot. If all goes well, I will be starting May 8th. Time to get a plane ticket.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 22, 2017)

OB calls make me feel stupid. A baby? What do you want me to do with that exactly?


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 22, 2017)

Tigger said:


> OB calls make me feel stupid. A baby? What do you want me to do with that exactly?


Don't drop it=success.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 22, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Don't drop it=success.


What do you do if you drop the baby? Pick it back up!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 22, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> What do you do if you drop the baby? Pick it back up!


Fake a seizure


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 22, 2017)

Tigger said:


> OB calls make me feel stupid. A baby? What do you want me to do with that exactly?



Stare of life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 22, 2017)

Chili beer...not half bad.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 22, 2017)

Here i am... sitting on my couch drinking a beer applying for a promotion at work that i'm excessively under-qualified for, yet still expecting to get it... and i really don't know why lol.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 22, 2017)

Im watching the World Baseball Classic. Debating calling the translation line for the hospital so I can find out what theyre saying. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 22, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Im watching the World Baseball Classic.


They need to let that thing die. I went to one of those games their inaugural year, it seemed pointless. Then again, it was in Anaheim...

...waits for @CALEMT to reply


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 22, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Then again, it was in Anaheim...



Oh no you didn't...


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 23, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Chili beer...not half bad.


I have a feeling you're using the wrong form of that word

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 23, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Chili beer...not half bad.


Which one?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 23, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Stare of life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I don't think I've seen a more unprofessional paid fire dept on scene


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 23, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Damn I don't think I've seen a more
> unprofessional paid fire dept on scene



FDNY's non-EMS division leaves a *lot* to be desired in terms of patient care...I see this all the time.
In general, the FDNY takeover has not been so great for EMS in NYC.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 23, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Which one?


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 23, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3644


Interesting! I've only tried the Habanero Sculpin from Ballast Point.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 23, 2017)

both are too spicy for me. mild salsa pushes my stomach to the edge .


----------



## MMohler (Mar 23, 2017)

Annnddddd here's where I start to think that Nys put the flowers on the nightstand..........


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 23, 2017)

MMohler said:


> Annnddddd here's where I start to think that Nys put the flowers on the nightstand..........


Nah g, just some tummy problems


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 23, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> *Nah g*, just some tummy problems


I just like that you called him "G".


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I just like that you called him "G".



Then followed it with "tummy" problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 23, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Then followed it with "tummy" problems.


Bahahaha...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 23, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Then followed it with "tummy" problems.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hey... the tummy is the tummy. I can adult i swear!


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 23, 2017)

So uh....Good to keep track of when your partner is about to go over the radio if you are going to have a few colorful words directed at the GPS....Oops...


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 23, 2017)

MMohler said:


> Annnddddd here's where I start to think that Nys put the flowers on the nightstand..........



He actually has flowers on the nightstand.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 23, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> He actually has flowers on the nightstand.


i guess im just that good of a fiance .


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 23, 2017)

aaand my wife just broke it to our girls that our 5 year old water turtle died; she found him limp in his tank. He had a good life, he will be missed. That is all.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 24, 2017)

For a chuckle - stroke ambulances meets Der Untergang


----------



## MMohler (Mar 24, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> He actually has flowers on the nightstand.



That was the point lol


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 24, 2017)

Ughhhhh


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 24, 2017)

redundantbassist said:


> Ughhhhh
> View attachment 3648


That idea has been around now for several years. There are several departments where EMTs/Medics are entering the warm area of shooting scenes with a LEO escort.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 24, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> That idea has been around now for several years. There are several departments where EMTs/Medics are entering the warm area of shooting scenes with a LEO escort.


Rescue task forces. I did a training with that. If you trust the other components it's not a horrible idea, but I'm still not a fan 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 24, 2017)

I don't ever expect these tactical medics to ever be anymore than fire medics with tactical training. Take whatever you wish from that.

I'm ok with those that choose to do this, and then bring the patients to the ambulance I am in so I can render such "life-saving" techniques, and "heroic measures" as rapid, safe delivery of care to a properly staffed trauma center; completely thrilling heroism.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 24, 2017)

Really in an active shooter situation what are you going to do anymore than a properly trained LEO with an IFAK can't do?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 24, 2017)

Cops: "there is a victim of an active shooter in that building"

Me to the cops: "well, I'll be over here, waiting to what I'm trained for and wheat I've practiced to do, while you go do what you've trained and practiced to do."

Cops bring patient out to EMS.

Me: "thanks for doing what you do. Now I'll do what I do. That's how this professional thing works"


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 24, 2017)

My last department was doing something like this. Basically first incoming LEOs to an active shooter event would go straight in, straight towards the sound of gunfire to find and eliminate the threat (if they could take them into custody cool, but that was only expected if the perp straight up surrendered as soon as the LEO rolled up). As more cops show up, they form 2, 4, or even 6 man teams (4 preferred, but all dependent on specifics of size of location/number of shooters/etc) And do the same as above, find and stop the threat, doing nothing more for casualties they encounter than radioing in location and maybe tossing them a tourniquet and keep moving to the bad guys. As more cops show up they'd go into their cordon and search....

First incoming fire and medics would stage in the cold zone, but as the IC decided where the warm vs hot zones are,  they'd start forming Rescue Task Forces (preferably 4 medics or EMTs (all FFs) and 4 cops whose job would be to move to the reported casualties (later as the situation stabilized forming coordinated searches) And then simply pulling the casualties out, maybe applying TQs or other CLS level immediate life saving interventions, basically just evac the casualties to the triage areas in the cold zone (where us single role EMTs on the actual ambulances would be) for treatment and transport.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 24, 2017)

Ive expressed interest in being a SWAT medic before but local politics got in the way. 

Now that I have a family, Ive made it very clear to multiple people that without a gun and LODD benefits I will be waiting in the truck.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm not sold on the Rescue Task Force concept. There is basically no care that EMT (or above) can provide in a warm zone that a suitably equipped LEO cannot.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 24, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> I'm not sold on the Rescue Task Force concept. There is basically no care that EMT (or above) can provide in a warm zone that a suitably equipped LEO cannot.


Nor am I, or many others apparently. It gives the impression (to me) of yet another adrenaline-driven, hero-craving, role for knob job wankers like Hazzard (cool name, bro).

I think specially trained LE, or tactical teams who train frequently with their LEO's for such real scenarios is one thing, but also realizing you will be rendering basic first aid---which lets face it---is clearly most of what prehospital trauma care equates to in the majority of cases anyhow, is equally important to understand.

So long as the right candidates go in fully acknowledging, and embracing their roles, then more power to 'em. I'll keep my arse in the cold zone.

FWIW, these teams that are truly specialized train like there is no tomorrow, and this should not be something for the feint at heart. They're often driven individuals with a robust background in LE, EMS, military or all three, not "Call Of Duty" medics.

It's almost like they're um, what's that word?...professional.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 24, 2017)

Apparently we're so desperate for medics that AMR has paramedic scholarships for NCTI- Riverside, Crafton Hills College, and Moreno Valley College.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 24, 2017)

All you swat medics do is make our life harder... As somebody who is on the ERT team for the state, you really just get in the way. I don't want to have to go watch you, while watching myself. Not to mention any civilians that are unharmed, and getting them out.. Do your job, I'll do mine @NomadicMedic is 100% right. To be honest "tacticool paramedics" shouldn't be a thing IMO. Get to the "warm zone/orange zone" in the worst case scenario..

Not to mention Chances are there is at least one LEO on the whole reaction team that is cross trained as an EMT, hell even EMR. (**enters NysEms2117**)


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 24, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> All you swat medics do is make our life harder... As somebody who is on the ERT team for the state, you really just get in the way. I don't want to have to go watch you, while watching myself. Not to mention any civilians that are unharmed, and getting them out.. Do your job, I'll do mine @NomadicMedic is 100% right. To be honest "tacticool paramedics" shouldn't be a thing IMO. *Get to the "warm zone/orange zone" in the worst case scenario..*
> 
> Not to mention Chances are there is at least one LEO on the whole reaction team that is cross trained as an EMT, hell even EMR. (**enters NysEms2117**)


Three words, bro: Rule Of Thumb.

In other news had my first Big Mac in over a year. You're damn right I made it a Grand Mac.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Three words, bro: Rule Of Thumb.
> 
> In other news had my first Big Mac in over a year. You're damn right I made it a Grand Mac.


that requires common sense however..... which is not so common now.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 24, 2017)

When I was 16 years old I bought a kenwood CD player with a detachable face and a remote....it was $500. 


Today I bought a kenwood CD,MP3,WMA, USB, Bluetooth, Iphone and android control with pandora and Iheart radio and a satellite to communicate with aliens with a remote for $80.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 24, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> that requires common sense however..... which is not so common now.


Aha! But it is if you search for it in the right places; Darwinism typically filters out the rest, my friend.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 24, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> When I was 16 years old I bought a kenwood CD player with a detachable face and a remote....it was $500.
> 
> 
> Today I bought a kenwood CD,MP3,WMA, USB, Bluetooth, Iphone and android control with pandora and Iheart radio and a satellite to communicate with aliens with a remote for $80.


#WelcomeToTheOldFartsClub


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Aha! But it is if you search for it in the right places; Darwinism typically filters out the rest, my friend.


maybe y'all got more of it out in cali because it sure as fk isn't here in NY lol


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 24, 2017)

Today was a **** show and I somehow managed to avoid it all.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 25, 2017)

So I'm trying to sell my F150 so I can get a bigger truck to pull the RV that I kind of want to live in because I'm totally over apartment living (which means I need to trade in the Focus too, but that's no loss.) Seriously, the Focus wasn't the best car choice ever. It's just not comfortable.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 25, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> so I can get a bigger truck to pull the RV



3/4 ton truck or higher. Diesel would be your best option for towing. Cant beat the dodge cummins in my opinion.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm very, very reluctant to get a new diesel. I prefer gasoline motors; known quantities and far lower cost. It's going to be a 250/2500 something.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 25, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Three words, bro: Rule Of Thumb.


Personally I tend to use: Rule of Pinkie. 

I figure I'd better be well away or close in and loaded for bear... because I'm either going to let them be brought to me OR I'm going hunting and I'll drag 'em out after.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 25, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> Personally I tend to use: Rule of Pinkie.


You've been a nurse too long...kidding.

(feeble-voiced) please don't ban me.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 25, 2017)

"Rule of thumb? Can't do much damage with that thing, can we. Perhaps it should have been the rule of wrist."


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 25, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> You've been a nurse too long...kidding.
> 
> (feeble-voiced) please don't ban me.


Not to worry...


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 25, 2017)

Ugh, being nice to my favorite sup and staying late lost me precious sleep. On the bright side....Got a student to ward off dispatch's sillyness and an awesome partner who will crank up five finger death punch to keep me going.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 25, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Ugh, being nice to my favorite sup and staying late lost me precious sleep. On the bright side....Got a student to ward off dispatch's sillyness and an awesome partner who will crank up five finger death punch to keep me going.



I'm 12 into a 36hr shift. Feel free to call ha


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 25, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> Not to worry...



This movie is so underrated. It is damn funny!


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 25, 2017)

Chase said:


> I'm 12 into a 36hr shift. Feel free to call ha







Get a flight to SLUH and maybe I can pick you up.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 25, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Get a flight to SLUH and maybe I can pick you up.



Definitely a possibility. Winds are a little high for SLU's pad today.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 25, 2017)

Chase said:


> Definitely a possibility. Winds are a little high for SLU's pad today.


Looks like rain. Enjoy the Netflix binge that is bound to come. I suggest Archer since the new season is about to be added.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 25, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Looks like rain. Enjoy the Netflix binge that is bound to come. I suggest Archer since the new season is about to be added.


4 days still. I think

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 25, 2017)

Chase said:


> Definitely a possibility. Winds are a little high for SLU's pad today.


Psh you rotor guys are spoiled lol. A cloud in the sky and you stay down for weather while us fixed wing medics still go out 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 25, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> 4 days still. I think
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I know.  Trying to finish all the current episodes so I can just pick up where it was left off.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 25, 2017)

I wouldn't mind fixed-wing, but I really don't like helicopters. Too small, too cramped, too loud, too hot. Plus I'm over the whole "can't really glide well" thing lol. At least a King or a Pilatus or a Cessna can glide a little if the engines (x2) stop...


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 25, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I'm over the whole "can't really glide well" thing lol. At least a King or a Pilatus or a Cessna can glide a little if the engines (x2) stop...


Look for a twin-engine program? The 145's are nice. I don't know that a FW could "glide" a whole lot better in any sort of engine failure scenario.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 25, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I know.  Trying to finish all the current episodes so I can just pick up where it was left off.


Ill likely watch season 6 on Monday in preparation to watch 7 on Wednesday. I dont have cable at home so I havent seen any of 7.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 25, 2017)

With all the stuff available online (Netflix, etc.) I've never had a good reason to have cable TV these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agregularguy (Mar 25, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> With all the stuff available online (Netflix, etc.) I've never had a good reason to have cable TV these days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Agreed. I have netflix, and amazon prime currently, and stealing hulu from my old roommate. That's plenty enough to keep me entertained. Only time I need cable is football season, but then I usually go to a buddy's house or a bar to watch the game.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 25, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Look for a twin-engine program? The 145's are nice. I don't know that a FW could "glide" a whole lot better in any sort of engine failure scenario.


I really wanna fly 145 or 429 when I lose the weight. I liked fixed wing, but rotor sounds fun too. We were in an area of country that we did fixed wing scene flights too lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm a little too husky to fit comfortably onto most single-engine helicopters and I despise jumpsuits.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 25, 2017)

My dream would be an H-60, but those usually come with other uniforms beyond the flight suit lol....maybe HH65? I could fly around in a day-glo orange and white bird, but in any case all them peeps probably want a degree, but they'll take you off the street..... xD


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 25, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I'm a little too husky to fit comfortably onto most single-engine helicopters and I despise jumpsuits.



Every FW program I've interacted with wears flight suits.

Also, if you're towing a 5th wheel you're going to want a diesel. You can do it with gas but it's going to wear the crap out of your engine. 

The new diesel motors are plenty reliable. Just like anything, if you take care of it it will run forever. Also, has motors get awful mileage towing and fuel is expensive. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 25, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> This movie is so underrated. It is damn funny!


I'm surprise that more people haven't figured that one out yet. There's also a reason why I posted those two pictures...


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 25, 2017)

Started the day off with a traffic collision with extraction. It was in the middle of no where with a extended response (about an hour or so). While scanning fire we hear a eta for Mercy, ok cool. Arrived on scene and saw the two patients. 1 sitting on the concrete k-rail and the other fully immobilized. Wondering to myself why one patient is fully immobilized, the car doesn't look all that damaged. Driver fell asleep, hit the guard rail and the suv landed on top on a water barrier. Nothing too crazy, driver self extricated and the passenger was helped out by fire. Couldn't really hear the story on the passenger but visually there's no trauma, couldn't hear any assessment findings from fire. Driver has a cc of shoulder pain (from the seatbelt). Anyway, passenger is flown and enjoy route blood pressure drops and the flight crew administers txa. When we arrive at the hospital (72 miles later) we find out that the passenger has a lacerated liver. Real cool call, wish I could've heard the pass down on the passenger all I know is no one suspected an internal injury and that fire was basing it off the mechanism and that the passenger was sleeping in the back "restrained".


----------



## Fido198674 (Mar 25, 2017)

http://theemtspot.com/2014/03/22/101-things-we-should-teach-every-new-emt/

For those who don't read Ghetto Medic or do the Facebook thing. I thought it was a good read..


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 25, 2017)

@Chase I looked for y'all at Barnes. Letting Air Evac get all the love there when I walked through.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 25, 2017)

So I had my first day at the new PT fire job today. My "preceptor" is my best bud from medic school and they cleared me to work after driving around the district for 30 minutes (they have the same protocols and medical direction as the rest of my jobs). The combined age on our ambulance is 48 and we are the only two paramedics on. Also I have to learn how to drive an enourmous tender so I can be useful on fire calls.

I find all of this hilarious.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 25, 2017)

Tigger said:


> So I had my first day at the new PT fire job today. My "preceptor" is my best bud from medic school and they cleared me to work after driving around the district for 30 minutes (they have the same protocols and medical direction as the rest of my jobs). The combined age on our ambulance is 48 and we are the only two paramedics on. Also I have to learn how to drive an enourmous tender so I can be useful on fire calls.
> 
> I find all of this hilarious.



Maybe a little dangerous?


----------



## Tigger (Mar 25, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Maybe a little dangerous?


Yes, other times I'm wondering what I got myself into. I have to take an actual driver/operator class at some point and get actual fire certs (which I want for the future [read: I want to work for a mountain town in CO and most of those are fire based]). As for the new medic part, I am fortunate that my fulltime job has a very strong reputation and they would not have hired me without that and my preceptor's backing. They used my regular job's new hire process as their own I'm fairly sure.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm not a fan of our volunteer fire stations. You have firefighters who have no actual training being taught by other volunteers who have no training who were taught by someone who may have gone through an academy but probably hasn't ever worked for a paid service. It's dangerous and stupid IMO


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 25, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I'm not a fan of our volunteer fire stations. You have firefighters who have no actual training being taught by other volunteers who have no training who were taught by someone who may have gone through an academy but probably hasn't ever worked for a paid service. It's dangerous and stupid IMO



You just summed up half of Texas.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 26, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> You just summed up half of Texas.


Just half?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 26, 2017)

Interesting shift so far...just ALS'd an assault to the trauma center cuz she's 20 weeks pregnant with abdominal pain....earlier they BLS'd a GSW (forearm, good CMS)...oh which incidentally came in a min after an emergent IFT was toned out of our local community hospital for not one but two GSW's....oh and found out there was another one just across the district line in City Fires area around the same time....


----------



## Fido198674 (Mar 26, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Interesting shift so far...just ALS'd an assault to the trauma center cuz she's 20 weeks pregnant with abdominal pain....earlier they BLS'd a GSW (forearm, good CMS)...oh which incidentally came in a min after an emergent IFT was toned out of our local community hospital for not one but two GSW's....oh and found out there was another one just across the district line in City Fires area around the same time....



In that time, I played with my dog, watched Chappelles new standup, watched minions, and am now playing games bored.... Too much time away from work (I redo my PAT again Wednesday even though I passed the first time so i can hopefully start working again at the start of April)


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 26, 2017)

I absolutely hate forced OT. Second week in a row I got popped.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 26, 2017)

Just did my weekly 24 at the slow station. Absolutely nothing until a nursing home fall at 0355 this morning. A quick BLS ride to the ED, coffee and back for shift change at 0830. 

Broke my "no calls after midnight for 4 weeks" streak.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 26, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Just did my weekly 24 at the slow station. Absolutely nothing until a nursing home fall at 0355 this morning. A quick BLS ride to the ED, coffee and back for shift change at 0830.
> 
> Broke my "no calls after midnight for 4 weeks" streak.


I have 2 shifts left this month, and not a single completed call. An entire shut out month so far. We did leave home yesterday, but got turned around about five minutes in flight. Needless to say this has been a very. long. month. Zero calls.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 26, 2017)

If had 1 ALS transport, 1 ALS refusal, a BLS refusal, and 4 fire standbys in 8 24 hour shifts this month. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 26, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I have 2 shifts left this month, and not a single completed call. An entire shut out month so far. We did leave home yesterday, but got turned around about five minutes in flight. Needless to say this has been a very. long. month. Zero calls.


Dang dude....I get 3 calls in a 12 and I am bored out of my mind (I dont have a base though to be fair). This was what resulted from my partner and I getting bored yesterday. It was weirdly silent.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 26, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Dang dude....I get 3 calls in a 12 and I am bored out of my mind (I dont have a base though to be fair). This was what resulted from my partner and I getting bored yesterday. It was weirdly silent.







What made it extra special yesterday was the water main that ruptured outside of our base, rendering our station without running water for the first 12 hours of our shift.

It's supposed to rain my last two days of this month as well, haha sonofabitch! Meh, whatta 'ya gonna do?? I can't complain too much.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 26, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3653
> 
> What made it extra special yesterday was the water main that ruptured outside of our base, rendering our station without running water for the first 12 hours of our shift.
> 
> It's supposed to rain my last two days of this month as well, haha sonofabitch! Meh, whatta 'ya gonna do?? I can't complain too much.


free money.... i'd say no complaining allowed


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 26, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> free money.... i'd say no complaining allowed


There's _never_ such thing as free money. I ain't trippin', yo. I have many years and many hot summers filled with busy work ahead of me.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 26, 2017)

The slow station is pretty nice for a 24. Two crews there til midnight, just one from mid to 0800. Usually ALS calls are something interesting since the locals don't call for help til they're FTD. Nice quiet bunk rooms. Decently fast wifi. Can't complain too much.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 26, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> There's _never_ such thing as free money. I ain't trippin', yo. I have many years and many hot summers filled with busy work ahead of me.


Not being an prick, genuinely don't know, does HEMS fly in extreme heat/cold? 105+ and 5 or 10 degrees(low end)???


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 26, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Not being an prick, genuinely don't know, does HEMS fly in extreme heat/cold? 105+ and 5 or 10 degrees(low end)???


Define "extreme" heat? Our peak summer months are in the 110-115 degree range. Most flight services I am aware carry less fuel, and prefer to not have ride a longs with warmer weather, but other than that it's typically busier in terms of call volume.

The freezing cold can be an issue, there's all sorts of stuff to factor in with regards to frigid temps as well. If anything, winter months seem more restrictive for a plethora of reasons.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 26, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Not being an prick, genuinely don't know, does HEMS fly in extreme heat/cold? 105+ and 5 or 10 degrees(low end)???


With heat the air particles are further apart which means the HEMS does not get as much lift limiting their weight restrictions, if I remember correctly. Our HEMS company will allow fly alongs during the cooler months but once temps get 90 and above they do not allow fly alongs.

We get temps in the 120s and they still fly.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 26, 2017)

I thought cold made for better performance. We've had some scary times with helicopters in the summer up here (district goes up to 10k feet).


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 26, 2017)

@VentMonkey 105+ with humid heat is generally what NYS gets to in peak months. I knew about the thinner and thicker air which is why i was kind of curious


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 26, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> @VentMonkey 105+ with humid heat is generally what NYS gets to in peak months. I knew about the thinner and thicker air which is why i was kind of curious


Lol, I have no clue what you're asking.


DesertMedic66 said:


> With heat the air particles are further apart which means the HEMS does not get as much lift limiting their weight restrictions, if I remember correctly. Our HEMS company will allow fly alongs during the cooler months but once temps get 90 and above they do not allow fly alongs.
> 
> We get temps in the 120s and they still fly.


Yes, purrtty much. Gas laws very much have their place with flight physiology. Boyle's Law being a very pertinent one.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 26, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, I have no clue what you're asking.


If it was 110 degrees with 70%+ humidity, would you fly? would it be a restricted flight? Would your range shrink ect.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 26, 2017)

Tigger said:


> I thought cold made for better performance. We've had some scary times with helicopters in the summer up here (district goes up to 10k feet).


It does. Cold air is dense air. Engines, wings, and rotors love dense air as it makes for good power and lift. When you have the combination of high altitude, hot weather, heavy aircraft, and humid air, aircraft performance can suck so badly that some can't even fly. Aircraft performance (fixed wing or rotary) is all about two things: density altitude and aircraft weight. If the density altitude is too high for the weight, then the aircraft won't perform well enough to fly at that weight. There are a few helos that have a service ceiling that's so high that they'll always be able fly at 10k feet regardless of density altitude. Most helos don't have that kind of performance so things can become downright dangerous at 10k feet...


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 26, 2017)

I think @Akulahawk just answered your question, NYS.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 26, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I think @Akulahawk just answered your question, NYS.


He said theirs don't fly in the cold, which confuses me. 

Zero degree rotor wash is really awakening.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 26, 2017)

Tigger said:


> He said theirs don't fly in the cold, which confuses me.
> 
> Zero degree rotor wash is really awakening.


Perhaps this helps some?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dew_point


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 26, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> The freezing cold can be an issue, there's all sorts of stuff to factor in with regards to frigid temps as well. If anything, winter months seem more restrictive for a plethora of reasons.





Tigger said:


> He said theirs don't fly in the cold, which confuses me.
> 
> Zero degree rotor wash is really awakening.


Cold weather operations can be a problem for two reasons (besides human comfort). One is that fluids (like engine oil) can become too thick when it's cold out. If the aircraft's fluids are warmed, then that's not an issue. The other thing has to do with ice formation. All engines can have problems with ice ingestion. Wings and rotors, if ice forms on them, can lose lift and you stop flying. Also in winter months, you can get snow instead of rain. That's not too big of a problem for engines but people can have a very hard time flying in blizzards if they're not IFR certified and their aircraft isn't capable of IFR flight. 

However, in terms of aircraft performance, air that is cold and dense means best lift and power possible. 

The ICAO has a standard by which aircraft performance is measured, compared, and calculated: http://www.universalweather.com/blo...w-it-affects-flight-understanding-the-basics/
If you know what the aircraft will do under ISA conditions, the impact of deviations from those conditions can be determined.


----------



## Fry14MN (Mar 26, 2017)

So the Superbowl is going to be here in Minnesota next year and I just so happen to work at a hospital less than a mile away from the new stadium;  I think I shall take vacation that day!

I heard a news report say that every hotel/motel in the metro area is already booked for that weekend!


----------



## Fido198674 (Mar 26, 2017)

Fry14MN said:


> So the Superbowl is going to be here in Minnesota next year and I just so happen to work at a hospital less than a mile away from the new stadium;  I think I shall take vacation that day!
> 
> I heard a news report say that every hotel/motel in the metro area is already booked for that weekend!



When it was here in AZ it wasn't bad at all. I was working the closest hospital that day and not too much different than a normal day to be honest. Most of the problems that happen there are solved on site


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Mar 26, 2017)

Fido198674 said:


> When it was here in AZ it wasn't bad at all. I was working the closest hospital that day and not too much different than a normal day to be honest. Most of the problems that happen there are solved on site


Can confirm. Was working a playoff Saturday when the Falcons made their run and the ED was quiet. Everyone in the city was too busy filling up the bars. Those who worked Super Bowl Sunday confirmed that it was one of the quietest afternoon/nights of the year.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 26, 2017)

Random non-thread worthy question. When getting an AMA on an OD, do y'all like to give them an IM dose for good measure or just leave it at what they got? BLS fire gave Narcan up the snoot, so I didn't have to do anything. Just sign here.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 26, 2017)

Picked a current production Ford color for my truck. Hardly saw any vehicles with that color in the weeks leading up to paint. The first week after paint and I think ive seen all of them. 

At least mine looks better on top of white primer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 26, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Random non-thread worthy question. When getting an AMA on an OD, do y'all like to give them an IM dose for good measure or just leave it at what they got? BLS fire gave Narcan up the snoot, so I didn't have to do anything. Just sign here.


In most cases, I do as few interventions as necessary when I know a refusal will be involved. So no, if they're moving air and alert I would not.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 26, 2017)

Fry14MN said:


> So the Superbowl is going to be here in Minnesota next year and I just so happen to work at a hospital less than a mile away from the new stadium;  I think I shall take vacation that day!
> 
> I heard a news report say that every hotel/motel in the metro area is already booked for that weekend!


good thing you'll FRBO(for rent by owner) your guest room/garage


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 26, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Random non-thread worthy question. When getting an AMA on an OD, do y'all like to give them an IM dose for good measure or just leave it at what they got? BLS fire gave Narcan up the snoot, so I didn't have to do anything. Just sign here.


they want to AMA let them. explain to them they could just stop breathing ect. Say your not liable for anything up to and including sudden death. If you call 911 again somebody will come to you, otherwise if you still feel like your good, sign here don't die, have a nice day!


----------



## Fry14MN (Mar 26, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Can confirm. Was working a playoff Saturday when the Falcons made their run and the ED was quiet. Everyone in the city was too busy filling up the bars. Those who worked Super Bowl Sunday confirmed that it was one of the quietest afternoon/nights of the year.


I will make sure to update you guys when it happens. I would be completely shocked if we weren't slammed but I agree that most, if not all, people will be at the bars but I would think at least a few DK patients would stumble in.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 27, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Random non-thread worthy question. When getting an AMA on an OD, do y'all like to give them an IM dose for good measure or just leave it at what they got? BLS fire gave Narcan up the snoot, so I didn't have to do anything. Just sign here.



Those are awkward. I don't believe it is necessary to re-medicate, but I do think that refusals should be very, very careful. Ideally, the patient is not resuscitated to the point that they can say no, but I understand that you didn't have any control over this, and it's hard for Fire to make judicious administrations, especially nasally.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 27, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Those are awkward. I don't believe it is necessary to re-medicate, but I do think that refusals should be very, very careful. Ideally, the patient is not resuscitated to the point that they can say no, but I understand that you didn't have any control over this, and it's hard for Fire to make judicious administrations, especially nasally.


I don't think STL fire can. They JUST got IN Narcan this past week and I am looking at it now and it says 4mg/0.1mL. If they are really pushing 0.1mL then they don't have much to work with.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 27, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I don't think STL fire can. They JUST got IN Narcan this past week and I am looking at it now and it says 4mg/0.1mL. If they are really pushing 0.1mL then they don't have much to work with.


That dosing is ridiculous

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Mar 27, 2017)

Anyone know what's on the FISDAP entrance for NCTI medic?


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 27, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> That dosing is ridiculous
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yea, they're going big with it. I have a feeling I won't be doing much IV titration now.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 27, 2017)

Did they find that Narcan next to the pulse oximetry at CVS? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm working on a record I think... 17 year old self inflicted GSW to the head. That makes this run an 8 month old, 16 year old, 4 year old and the 17 year old in 11 days. 

And I've only worked 4 out of those 11 days and run a grand total of 12 or 13 calls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 27, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'm working on a record I think... 17 year old self inflicted GSW to the head. That makes this run an 8 month old, 16 year old, 4 year old and the 17 year old in 11 days.
> 
> And I've only worked 4 out of those 11 days and run a grand total of 12 or 13 calls.
> 
> ...


Damn dude...I'd offer a beer or ten if I lived anywhere near by.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 27, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Did they find that Narcan next to the pulse oximetry at CVS?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


They're right next to the glucometers that I can pick up OTC and use at home without a second thought....until I put on my uniform and show up to work then all that is too advanced for little ole me to be trusted with according to the county...


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 27, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> They're right next to the glucometers that I can pick up OTC and use at home without a second thought....until I put on my uniform and show up to work then all that is too advanced for little ole me to be trusted with according to the county...


We just finally fixed that in Indiana. I feel you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 27, 2017)

Pulse Ox was (finally) added to the BLS scope a couple years ago, though we don't carry them. I don't know any BLS company's carrying them, only agency I know of is Compton Fire has them in their jump bags on the BLS engines, look like the same ones from CVS too lol.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 27, 2017)

The crews but their own at the FD in the neighboring county. They buy them at CVS, thats why I said that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 27, 2017)

Ugh I'm sick again. Fever, chills, cough, etc. Someone kill me

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 27, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh I'm sick again. Fever, chills, cough, etc. Someone kill me
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


https://media.makeameme.org/created/i-never-get-vdhevk.jpg
Failed picture post


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 27, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh I'm sick again. Fever, chills, cough, etc. Someone kill me


...unless the cold doesn't first.

I got re-sick a few weeks ago after having just gotten over a cold, I feel your pain.

#NeverDoubtTheManCold
#GottaFeelitToBelieveit


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 27, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> ...unless the cold doesn't first.
> 
> I got re-sick a few weeks ago after having just gotten over a cold, I feel your pain.
> 
> ...



My wife just had it. She was sick for a week. I finally talked her into goibg to Urgent Care. Augmentin, a Medrol pack and yes, the magic Urgent Care cure all... 8mg of Decadron.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 27, 2017)

I just got sick, had to work a 24, was slightly worried I might accidentally OD on acetaminophen due to the amount of DayQuil and Sudafed that was otherwise keeping me moving....now I'm past the worst of it, just in time for my 4 day, so instead of meds I'm pretending I'm a teen and sleeping all day lol. So far the cat seems to approve of my plan haha.....


----------



## Tigger (Mar 27, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I just got sick, had to work a 24, was slightly worried I might accidentally OD on acetaminophen due to the amount of DayQuil and Sudafed that was otherwise keeping me moving....now I'm past the worst of it, just in time for my 4 day, so instead of meds *I'm pretending I'm a teen and sleeping all day lol.* So far the cat seems to approve of my plan haha.....


I ain't no teen.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 27, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Those are awkward. I don't believe it is necessary to re-medicate, but I do think that refusals should be very, very careful. Ideally, the patient is not resuscitated to the point that they can say no, but I understand that you didn't have any control over this, and it's hard for Fire to make judicious administrations, especially nasally.


The last two times I gave Naloxone they got 0.2 slow and woke right up. There went my plan for a quiet transport. One was completely apneic and the other was awfully close.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 27, 2017)

Lol no, but having a day off to just sleep and nap all day as needed is one of my favorite medicines


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 27, 2017)

Tigger said:


> The last two times I gave Naloxone they got 0.2 slow and woke right up. There went my plan for a quiet transport. One was completely apneic and the other was awfully close.


Next one gets 0.1 huh?


----------



## Seirende (Mar 27, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'm working on a record I think... 17 year old self inflicted GSW to the head. That makes this run an 8 month old, 16 year old, 4 year old and the 17 year old in 11 days.
> 
> And I've only worked 4 out of those 11 days and run a grand total of 12 or 13 calls.



Holy cow, man. You have my sympathy. Do what you have to to take care of yourself.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 27, 2017)

Jeez. We're here if you need anything.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 27, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I just got sick, had to work a 24, was slightly worried I might accidentally OD on acetaminophen due to the amount of DayQuil and Sudafed that was otherwise keeping me moving....now I'm past the worst of it, just in time for my 4 day, so instead of meds I'm pretending I'm a teen and sleeping all day lol. So far the cat seems to approve of my plan haha.....


I've spent most of the day sleeping after I got off work this morning and took the pups out. I'm on a 24 tomorrow... Ugh 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 27, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Next one gets 0.1 huh?


0.05


TransportJockey said:


> I'm on a 24 tomorrow... Ugh


Least it's not a RW 24?...


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 27, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> 0.05


Sleep it off?


----------



## Tigger (Mar 27, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> 0.05
> 
> Least it's not a RW 24?...


Or 7.5 of plastic if you ask some of my coworkers.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 27, 2017)

Tigger said:


> Or 7.5 of plastic if you ask some of my coworkers.


That seems a bit.....Excessive....


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 27, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> 0.05
> 
> Least it's not a RW 24?...


The way our weather has been, rotor for 24 would be perfect. I don't think we would turn a blade 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (Mar 27, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> That seems a bit.....Excessive....


From my supervisor: "Narcan is for [various epithets regarding female anatomy], and you don't know that it's just opiates." Fine boss, good talk.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 27, 2017)

Tigger said:


> From my supervisor: "Narcan is for [various epithets regarding female anatomy], and you don't know that it's just opiates." Fine boss, good talk.


You need to come work down here 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 27, 2017)

Anyone good with financial things? I am thinking about buying a new car. I currently have $10K to spend. I owe around $8K on my current car. Am I better off paying off my car then trading it in or trading it in and putting the 10K down? Or does it matter.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 27, 2017)

Tigger said:


> From my supervisor: "Narcan is for [various epithets regarding female anatomy], and you don't know that it's just opiates." Fine boss, good talk.


So let's burden an ED with a patient that now requires more resources than usual when they realistically don't even need to go at all.....That's dumb.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 27, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> You need to come work down here
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I would not do well in Tejas (though I'm headed to Austin for the weekend). In a few months I'll be my own medic and it will no longer matter. As it stands now I take every call, so I call the shots. If they have evidence to prove I'm wrong, I remediate.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 27, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> So let's burden an ED with a patient that now requires more resources than usual when they realistically don't even need to go at all.....That's dumb.


But we could make ourselves feel like badasses by tubing someone. 

If someone presents with any inkling of polypharm OD, I'll intubate them. But most opiate ODs do not need that.


----------



## Fido198674 (Mar 27, 2017)

Three hours into my volunteer CR shift... Not a single call..... Might go to 6 am on a no hitter... Been doing this two years and I still don't like nights like this. I still have the rookie I wanna help everyone energy! My partner is total opposite and loves nights like this (he's been here awhile). Maybe that's why we work well together lol.


----------



## Fido198674 (Mar 28, 2017)

Chase said:


> Anyone good with financial things? I am thinking about buying a new car. I currently have $10K to spend. I owe around $8K on my current car. Am I better off paying off my car then trading it in or trading it in and putting the 10K down? Or does it matter.



Wouldn't that depend also on how much your car is worth? I owe like 10k on mine but it's probably worth 6-7 maybe


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 28, 2017)

Tigger said:


> But we could make ourselves feel like badasses by tubing someone.
> 
> If someone presents with any inkling of polypharm OD, I'll intubate them. But most opiate ODs do not need that.


Has that not raised questions by the people who have to deal with the extubation to your supervisors? 

Absolutely. However if it walks like a duck....I think I remember you mentioning this a while back.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 28, 2017)

Fido198674 said:


> Wouldn't that depend also on how much your car is worth? I owe like 10k on mine but it's probably worth 6-7 maybe



True. Car is worth around $14K.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 28, 2017)

Chase said:


> Anyone good with financial things? I am thinking about buying a new car. I currently have $10K to spend. I owe around $8K on my current car. Am I better off paying off my car then trading it in or trading it in and putting the 10K down? Or does it matter.


1. @EpiEMS help a brotha out mah dude
2. Cars worth 14, IMO i'd sell, pay off the 8, pocket some. Still have interest building up, future maintenance fees ect. Especially if your approaching that deadly 65k-80k mile range on the car, where serpentine belts/timing belts are shot, pumps start to fade ect.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 28, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Has that not raised questions by the people who have to deal with the extubation to your supervisors?
> 
> Absolutely. However if it walks like a duck....I think I remember you mentioning this a while back.


Our old medical director was very anti narcan, it was supposed to be for "kiddo get's into grandpa's pain meds" only. Our new medical director put a stop to that and frankly went too far the other way (Narcan in every arrest??). But they still find ways to justify things. We were a rocking service in the mid 2000s, time to get with the times.


----------



## Flying (Mar 28, 2017)

I learned something new-ish: The defunct practice of Topical Cardiac Hypothermia
To make the heart more tolerant of ischemia during operation, we used to pour saline on hearts and try to submerge the organ in a small pool.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2017)

Flying said:


> I learned something new-ish: The defunct practice of Topical Cardiac Hypothermia
> To make the heart more tolerant of ischemia during operation, we used to pour saline on hearts and try to submerge the organ in a small pool.








They enjoy swimming


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 28, 2017)

Chase said:


> Anyone good with financial things? I am thinking about buying a new car. I currently have $10K to spend. I owe around $8K on my current car. Am I better off paying off my car then trading it in or trading it in and putting the 10K down? Or does it matter.


If your car is worth about $14k, you owe $8k, and you have $10k available... if your credit is relatively decent, you might be able to trade your existing car in for a newer one (perhaps even brand new) along with some $$$ down to make the monthly payment affordable. There are some car payment calculators available that can help you decide what you may be able to work with, budget-wise. I traded in my Saturn S-series, got about $1200 for it and added in another $2k and was able to buy a $19k car that was about 1 year old... and my credit was horrible then. If all goes well, this car will likely become my kid's car in about another year or two.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 28, 2017)

Tigger said:


> From my supervisor: "Narcan is for [various epithets regarding female anatomy], and you don't know that it's just opiates." Fine boss, good talk.


Just turned my first...for the entire month.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Just turned my first...for the entire month.


Jeeze. Our local airship has been pretty busy with at least one flight per day (just from what I hear on the news and the radio). 

they we're placed on stand by yesterday for a vehicle roll over in the middle of the desert but CalEMT and I were able to cancel them when we got on scene.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 28, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Jeeze. Our local airship has been pretty busy with at least one flight per day (just from what I hear on the news and the radio).
> 
> they we're placed on stand by yesterday for a vehicle roll over in the middle of the desert but CalEMT and I were able to cancel them when we got on scene.


It's been a slower month than usual, but the other crews have been busier.

Edit: sorry for the misquote Tigger, meant to quote @TransportJockey's post.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 28, 2017)

Chase said:


> Anyone good with financial things? I am thinking about buying a new car. I currently have $10K to spend. I owe around $8K on my current car. Am I better off paying off my car then trading it in or trading it in and putting the 10K down? Or does it matter.



That'd depend heavily on how much they're willing to give you for it on the trade in and how fast you're wanting a new car. 

Personally I'd take it to the dealership and see what they'll give you for it, if they're going to give you a reasonable amount there's not a huge difference between trading it in and selling it. The problem becomes when they lowball the snot out of you on the trade and you end up leaving thousands of dollars on the table. If they're willing to give you a decent chunk on the trade and it'll pay off the car and also give you cash towards the new car then you put whatever else extra down (the more the better) that's going to be the easiest way with the fewest headaches. 

With that said, selling in private party is generally going to get you more money than a trade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 28, 2017)

Chase said:


> Anyone good with financial things? I am thinking about buying a new car. I currently have $10K to spend. I owe around $8K on my current car. Am I better off paying off my car then trading it in or trading it in and putting the 10K down? Or does it matter.



I think @Handsome Robb and @Akulahawk provided good thoughts on this.

How many miles do you have on your car, and is it in good shape? Also, what kind of rate are you paying on your current loan?


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 28, 2017)

So I found an old Redbox DVD I had rented but never watched.....Jupiter Ascending. It's a sci-fi, it's got Mila Kunis...should be right up my alley....but a half hour into it and I can already see why people didnt like it, too much weird stuff going on all at once, I'm a bit lost already...


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 28, 2017)

@Jim37F I like sci-fi, and I like Mila, but that plot just sounds...strange.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 28, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> So I found an old Redbox DVD I had rented but never watched.....Jupiter Ascending. It's a sci-fi, it's got Mila Kunis...should be right up my alley....but a half hour into it and I can already see why people didnt like it, too much weird stuff going on all at once, I'm a bit lost already...


With Sci-Fi movies, you just kind of have to roll along with things as sometimes they just don't explain "why" they just show you that "it is" and go from there. I thought Jupiter Ascending was not that bad of a movie. It does get a bit better. Not my favorite movie by any stretch but it's not bad at all. Just my opinion though.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 28, 2017)

5 words:

Stick to Book Of Eli.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 28, 2017)

It's not bad...I just feel like it dumped you into a world it expected you to already be somewhat familiar with (hardly the only sci-fi out there with that fault tho). Towards the middle when they finally slowed down a bit and did some exposition (is that the right word?) it did become easier to follow, but it still threw me in the beginning when I was a little lost, so I can understand how people who don't normally like sci-fi movies just wrote the whole thing off if they were lost in the beginning and stopped watching before it settled down


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 28, 2017)

Chase, with what you described, you'd best be served keeping the current ride another year. "Worth" 8K typically means you'll be getting 4-5K at trade-in.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 28, 2017)

So I randomly dropped a "Hey, are you dead yet or what?" text on an old paramedic intern of mine. It turns out he's 2 weeks out from completing his final fire academy before he's an official nozzle. I gave that guy so much shiitake as a trainee, too; he'll make a good dual role.

Another intern of mine informed me he scored _his_ dream job at a Central Coast FD; this makes me happy.

In other news, Estrella Jalisco isn't a bad Mexican beer. Coupled with my wife's shrimp tacos, and homemade salsa? Uh? Yes, and yes.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 28, 2017)

So I just got this email: 





> Aloha Fire Fighter Recruit Candidate Jim37F,
> Congratulations.  You are being considered as a potential candidate to fill one of the Fire Fighter Recruit positions with the Honolulu Fire Department’s (HFD) 103rd class.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 28, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> So I just got this email:


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 28, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Estrella Jalisco isn't a bad Mexican beer. Coupled with my wife's shrimp tacos, and homemade salsa? Uh? Yes, and yes.



Can I come over for dinner one of these days? lol I'll gladly make the 200 mile drive for beer and food.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 28, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Can I come over for dinner one of these days? lol I'll gladly make the 200 mile drive for beer and food.


Sure, it's best when my buddy and I get together for an asada BBQ and a good prizefight.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 28, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Sure, it's best when my buddy and I get together for an asada BBQ and a good prizefight.


Party at your place.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 28, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> So I just got this email:


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 28, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Sure, it's best when my buddy and I get together for an asada BBQ and a good prizefight.



I was even going to bring my carne asada.


----------



## exodus (Mar 28, 2017)

Pretty sure I bombed the interview for admittance to NCTI.  Didn't realize it was so soon so I signed up two days before and didnt have the money to buy nice shoes or anything. So first of all I went in slacks and a plaid button up shirt with sneakers:/  Then, it didn't even occur to me to bring a resume, WHICH I HAVE SITTING ON THE DESKTOP READY TO BE PRINTED FOR ANY JOB APPLICATIONS.  I just felt super un-prepared. I feel the actual interview portion went "okay" though. The main interviewer did tell a few stories. So I don't know. 

I'm sure I did great on the test though, it was fairly easy.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 28, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I was even going to bring my carne asada.


Depends on where you get it, preferably from a place that has the words "marketa", or "carnecería" in them; bonus if it has both.

@exodus they do an interview now??...


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 28, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Depends on where you get it, preferably from a place that has the words "marketa", or "carnecería" in them; bonus if it has both.



Not telling where I get it... its a super secret. Also a negative for "marketa" and "carnecería".


----------



## exodus (Mar 28, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Depends on where you get it, preferably from a place that has the words "marketa", or "carnecería" in them; bonus if it has both.
> 
> @exodus they do an interview now??...


Interview and entrance exam. You get in off a combo of both.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 28, 2017)

exodus said:


> Interview and entrance exam. You get in off a combo of both.


No more HOBET?


CALEMT said:


> Not telling where I get it... its a super secret. Also a negative for "marketa" and "carnecería".


Idk, maaaan...Marketa De Carnicería would be the ultimate, however, I will accept Marketa, or Carnicería de "enter name of city in Mexico here" as well.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> No more HOBET?
> 
> Idk, maaaan...Marketa De Carnicería would be the ultimate, however, I will accept Marketa, or Carnicería de "enter name of city in Mexico here" as well.


He gets it from a place called Da Stater Brothersa


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 28, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> He gets it from a place called Los Hermanos De Stater




Also, maple bacon donut anyone?...


----------



## exodus (Mar 28, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> No more HOBET?
> 
> Idk, maaaan...Marketa De Carnicería would be the ultimate, however, I will accept Marketa, or Carnicería de "enter name of city in Mexico here" as well.


New one called FISDAP


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 28, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> He gets it from a place called Da Stater Brothersa



Nah bro, I drive an hour and a half east for good asada.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 28, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Nah bro, I drive an hour and a half *south...of the border? *for good asada.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Nah bro, I drive an hour and a half east for good asada.


Where are you getting your asada from? The race track??


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 28, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Where are you getting your asada from? The race track??



Well I kinda drive above the speed limit... Its on the river.


----------



## terrible one (Mar 28, 2017)

exodus said:


> Pretty sure I bombed the interview for admittance to NCTI.
> 
> I'm sure I did great on the test though, it was fairly easy.




I didn't even know NCTI had an interview? Thought you just needed to write a huge check.

Are there no CC medic programs near you? Heck of a lot cheaper than AMRs money maker.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2017)

terrible one said:


> I didn't even know NCTI had an interview? Thought you just needed to write a huge check.
> 
> Are there no CC medic programs near you? Heck of a lot cheaper than AMRs money maker.


There are but none that fit his schedule. NCTI makes it easy to fit in a full time schedule because it's like 2 days a week


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 28, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> There are but none that fit his schedule. NCTI makes it easy to fit in a full time schedule because it's like 2 days a week


That it does (did).


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 28, 2017)

Just going to put it out there, I'd recommend Crafton Hills College any day of the week and twice on Sunday's.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 28, 2017)

Well then I'll just put _this_ out there- I've had paramedic students from almost every paramedic program in SoCal, it has nothing to do with the school, and everything to do with the student.


----------



## exodus (Mar 29, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Just going to put it out there, I'd recommend Crafton Hills College any day of the week and twice on Sunday's.


If i don't get in. Crafton it is. Just will need to deal with the scheudle somehow.


----------



## terrible one (Mar 29, 2017)

Are you able to go PT? After all it's less than a year.

I've just known several people that have gone to NCTI and I've never heard anything good from it.


----------



## exodus (Mar 29, 2017)

Id rather not go PT since hours are not guaranteed. Id end up trying to find someone to do a permanent trade with.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 29, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Well then I'll just put _this_ out there- I've had paramedic students from almost every paramedic program in SoCal, it has nothing to do with the school, and everything to do with the student.


Lots of truth here. I got my medic through IHM. A year long program and two days a month of class time, the majority is self taught. 

I turned out ok...........but its certainly not for everyone. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## terrible one (Mar 29, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Well then I'll just put _this_ out there- I've had paramedic students from almost every paramedic program in SoCal, it has nothing to do with the school, and everything to do with the student.




Sure.... but if one costs 15k or more (not sure what NCTI is up to now) and the other is 5k or less and gets you college credits.....

Not to mention I've heard of NCTI students waiting 6 months or more for an internship.

Anyway OP, good luck with whichever you end up at.


----------



## terrible one (Mar 29, 2017)

I also would argue that the school does have something to do with the quality of student they put out. Maybe not as much as the internal drive of the student. In either case that's a topic for another thread.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 29, 2017)

terrible one said:


> and the other is 5k or less and gets you college credits.....


I thought that all accredited medic programs provide college credits (or at least arrange for the provision thereof through some sort of articulation agreement)...?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 29, 2017)

terrible one said:


> I also would argue that the school does have something to do with the quality of student they put out. Maybe not as much as the internal drive of the student.* In either case that's a topic for another thread*.


Most definitely this^^^, but I stand by my remark. I have no clue what they're charging these days, and the internship fiasco is everywhere, even here.

Could it be the quality most programs, wait for it... and therefore the entire education (or lack there of) of the DOT curriculum coupled with a current shift in workforce generations plays a factor?

In other words, there are possibly no preceptors because no one wants to do it, or gets burned by the "quality" of students being produced regardless of the program in question.

Also, when I went through NCTI there were knobs in it just like anywhere. Our then primary instructor was also the primary at Crafton. She allowed to us voluntarily sit in on their mega-code finals so that we would know what to expect, and/ or anticipate when ours came around.

Something unique to NCTI that it was doing then (again, no clue where it is now) was incorporating all certs with their modules (i.e., PALS/ pediatrics, ACLS/ cardiology, ITLS/ trauma, etc.).

I do agree it's sad how dollar-driven especially private schools such as NCTI are. The whole "my school is better than your school" implies nothing to me. It's all the same watered down material until proven otherwise in the caliber of squared-away and driven professionals on the whole in one particular program.

Mt. Sac used to pride themselves on such, but then people pissed and moaned they were "too hard" on their people.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 29, 2017)

Having to learn this resume building thing now that I am leaving the place I very first started. Pretty sure I have no idea what I am doing, thankfully Google is a thing.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 29, 2017)

Indulging my inner kid by catching a matinee of the Power Rangers movie haha xD


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 29, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Having to learn this resume building thing now that I am leaving the place I very first started. Pretty sure I have no idea what I am doing, thankfully Google is a thing.



Happy to take a peek if you like.


----------



## terrible one (Mar 29, 2017)

@VentMonkey 

I can agree with pretty much all that.


----------



## Fido198674 (Mar 29, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Happy to take a peek if you like.



Last time someone told me that naughty things happened  jk

Woo hoo, passed my PAT again..... Gotta remember to grab the bottom handles on the gurney though don't know why I go for those top handles all the time


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 29, 2017)

Just showed a couple of the medics at work the Kiwi Grip. I was almost like, "how do you not know how to do this?" But I forgot that not everybody reads and stays up to date with this stuff.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 29, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Just showed a couple of the medics at work the Kiwi Grip. I was almost like, "how do you not know how to do this?" But I forgot that not everybody reads and stays up to date with this stuff.


you have a video, or a pic?


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 29, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Just showed a couple of the medics at work the Kiwi Grip. I was almost like, "how do you not know how to do this?" But I forgot that not everybody reads and stays up to date with this stuff.



Blasphemy! A bougie should be straight!! Not all twisted up on it self like some cherry stem.



Remi said:


> you have a video, or a pic?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 30, 2017)

It really improves the dexterity of the distal end. 

It's a policy here to preload a tube on a bougie, and I've been tubing people that way for a while. Works for me.


----------



## Nick15 (Mar 30, 2017)

Seeing a lot of the valley on tv right now with the third different pursuit that the news is covering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 30, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> Seeing a lot of the valley on tv right now with the third different pursuit that the news is covering.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they're saying now it's a continuation of the second one, guy "just" hijacked another vehicle


----------



## Nick15 (Mar 30, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I think they're saying now it's a continuation of the second one, guy "just" hijacked another vehicle



I saw that. The news had to cut away since their copter had to fuel up. Oh well time for bed now haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 30, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> I saw that. The news had to cut away since their copter had to fuel up. Oh well time for bed now haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ktla on channel 5 is still covering it.

Edit: and well it's over now


----------



## Fido198674 (Mar 30, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> ktla on channel 5 is still covering it.
> 
> Edit: and well it's over now



Must be a slow news day in this valley because this is the top story: http://www.abc15.com/news/national/...ads-police-on-high-speed-chase-in-los-angeles lol


----------



## Dennhop (Mar 30, 2017)

Ordered a gooseneck hitch for the beater truck, hopefully have that in this week, then next week got to install the new DVD player and backup camera in the wife's jetta...hopefully I don't have to run new speakers or speaker wires, as I hate pulling wires through door harnesses.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 30, 2017)

Fido198674 said:


> Must be a slow news day in this valley because this is the top story: http://www.abc15.com/news/national/...ads-police-on-high-speed-chase-in-los-angeles lol


With what all happened during the chase it's probably going to be the major headline for a lot of news outlets.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 30, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Just showed a couple of the medics at work the Kiwi Grip. I was almost like, "how do you not know how to do this?" But I forgot that not everybody reads and stays up to date with this stuff.


Used it two shifts ago on an arrest, makes intubating with compressions easier I think. 

I had a bad time with it while interning. Passed the bougie on a horrible view patient no problem but then while exchanging the tube, something went awry and I gutted the tube. Then the succs wore off (what happens when you use a lunch cooler), and we had a rodeo on our hands that fortunately did not result in a bad outcome.

Maybe I was doing it wrong before, but I found if you load the bougie "up" the tube and back out the murphy eye you can manipulate the bougie out of the eye with your right thumb while maintaining your view with your left.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 30, 2017)

I think this is more an issue related to it being a plastic head, but have y'all ever had much issue with the tube getting caught and not advancing smoothly around the area of the epiglottis? It seemed more like a plastic on plastic problem, but I haven't had the chance to try this method myself in real use....Had enough trouble trying to just use a Miller blade and/or a stylet in the OR, didn't want to push the issue further.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 30, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I think this is more an issue related to it being a plastic head, but have y'all ever had much issue with the tube getting caught and not advancing smoothly around the area of the epiglottis? It seemed more like a plastic on plastic problem, but I haven't had the chance to try this method myself in real use....Had enough trouble trying to just use a Miller blade and/or a stylet in the OR, didn't want to push the issue further.



That's a better question for @Remi or @E tank , but I found just rotating a little to the right makes the tube almost corkscrew right in.


----------



## E tank (Mar 30, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I think this is more an issue related to it being a plastic head, but have y'all ever had much issue with the tube getting caught and not advancing smoothly around the area of the epiglottis? .



How that is generally explained is that the bevel of the tube gets hung up on the cuneiform cartilage (the arytenoids are beneath them) and by rotating the tube 90 degrees, you can free it up and advance it. I've always been taught counter clockwise, so that's what I do, but it doesn't really matter which direction you rotate.


----------



## Chris07 (Mar 30, 2017)

Just received the good word yesterday evening...

I got into a DO program!

See ya EMS...I'll be back, but not on the amberlamps


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 30, 2017)

And concluded my 5th straight no hitter. Shift ended at 0700. At 0656 a car vs semi with entrapment came in on the highway. Sucks to be the oncoming crew. 

I made it home from station in 32 minutes and fire still wasnt on scene

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 30, 2017)

Ah ok, that makes sense. I'll have to see if I can't get our practice set out just to refresh it then. I don't think I ever practiced rotating it during school, so that probably explains why often got hung up.

On an unrelated note, every day I come to work makes me more and more excited to get the application process started at this new place. 5 more weeks.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 30, 2017)

Good morning, Loma Linda Medical Center!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 30, 2017)

Chris07 said:


> Just received the good word yesterday evening...
> 
> I got into a DO program!
> 
> See ya EMS...I'll be back, but not on the amberlamps


First off, Congratulations!!! Now then, hopefully you'll still be mostly human at the end of it all... You may yet learn the definition of "working tired." Actually, I almost guarantee it.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 30, 2017)

And I would pick up a shift that starts at 0100 why again?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 30, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> And I would pick up a shift that starts at 0100 why again?


Because you like money??...


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 30, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Because you're a poor paramedic medic student that needs money??...



Fixed it for you.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 30, 2017)

My Figure1 is blowing up more than my Tinder. Not sure how I should feel about that haha


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Mar 30, 2017)

So a portion of I-85 just caught on fire and fell. Getting into the city on Saturday for work should be fun!!!


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 31, 2017)

Chase said:


> My Figure1 is blowing up more than my Tinder. Not sure how I should feel about that haha


Your what now?


----------



## agregularguy (Mar 31, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Your what now?



Figure1 is a pretty cool app. Once verified as a medical professional, you can view and post cases/images of medical things. Anything from 12 lead strips, to xrays/mris and pictures of unique traumas are posted on there. Then, similar to here in the comments people discuss the diagnosis and workups. I love the app, learned a bunch from it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 31, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Your what now?


Bless you, Jim. For a moment there @Chase's post made me realize how out of date I am with technology, apps, and the like these days, then you posted what I was thinking.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 31, 2017)

(Not very great) pics of Mercy Air at a local hospital, don't see to many choppers that don't have an LA and an FD painted on them around here lol


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 31, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Bless you, Jim. For a moment there @Chase's post made me realize how out of date I am with technology, apps, and the like these days, then you posted what I was thinking.



Same here. 

Also on a side note. 50mg of Benadryl helps you knock out when you go to bed at 1930.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 31, 2017)

@VentMonkey in honor of the start of the freeway series. Some friendly banter...


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 31, 2017)

That moment when you get home from a 24, lay down and close your eyes, and now all of a sudden its 3pm....


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 31, 2017)

Lol, @CALEMT noted.


Jim37F said:


> That moment when you get home from a 24, lay down and close your eyes, but then realize you have tons of errands to run before your wife and kids get home. Where did the time go? Oh look, it's 3 pm already....


More my reality, Jimbo.

In other news, this was most of our day yesterday due to high winds in our area. 




Luckily they died down by 2 am in time for a legitimate launch request; it all worked out perfectly in the end.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 31, 2017)

Aww look at that cute little 407


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 31, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, @CALEMT noted.
> 
> More my reality, Jimbo.
> 
> ...


Yeah winds came up outa nowhere last night, kinda crazy, funny listening to fire's radio start blowing up about downed wires and light standards calls


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 31, 2017)

Chase said:


> Aww look at that cute little 407


How quickly some of us forget the joys of this single-engine speed demon. I'd love a 145, but this sure still beats the hell out of an A-Star.

#ItAintTheSizeOfTheBoat...


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 31, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah winds came up outa nowhere last night, kinda crazy, funny listening to fire's radio start blowing up about downed wires and light standards calls



We had sustained winds in the 50's with gusts in the 60-70 range last night.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 31, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah winds came up outa nowhere last night, kinda crazy, funny listening to fire's radio start blowing up about downed wires and light standards calls


Same here. They get hammered with power pole and arching wire calls. Earn that money, boys! They do own it, I'll give them that.


CALEMT said:


> We had sustained winds in the 50's with gusts in the 60-70 range last night.


Yeah, Meadows Field was gusting 30's-40's and when our night pilot briefed us, he let us know our mountain areas were still gusting in the 50's and up.

He had also let us know that large aircraft down south were reporting moderate turbulence in the LA area airports. Moderate turbulence for a 737=we're typically pretty limited, and at the least, call by call.

Today is much better; a mellow breeze, and San Diego-ish weather. Yes, and oh yeah, yes.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 31, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> How quickly some of us forget the joys of this single-engine speed demon. I'd love a 145, but this sure still beats the hell out of an A-Star.
> 
> #ItAintTheSizeOfTheBoat...



I love my BK. Once you got dual you can never go back. Or something like that.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 31, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It really is pretty crazy to think that people survived childhood before today's era of helicopter parenting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 31, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> Figure1 is a pretty cool app. Once verified as a medical professional, you can view and post cases/images of medical things. Anything from 12 lead strips, to xrays/mris and pictures of unique traumas are posted on there. Then, similar to here in the comments people discuss the diagnosis and workups. I love the app, learned a bunch from it.


Thanks. As if I didnt have enough stuff to keep me from getting stuff done. This app is amazing

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 31, 2017)

Waylon, Willie, Johnny, and a couple brews? Sure why not...someone really has been in Bako too long. 

Luckenbach, Texas anyone?...


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 31, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> someone really has been in Bako too long.



Not until you start listening to Buck Owens and Dwight Yoakam.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 31, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Not until you start listening to Buck Owens and Dwight Yoakam.


Too little, too late? Haha, Buck Owens and Merle Haggard are legends around these parts, rightfully so.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 31, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Too little, too late? Haha, Buck Owens and Merle Haggard are legends around these parts, rightfully so.



107.1 and Merle Haggard Dr. I distinctly remember from my commute to Tulare. Coming off the grapevine right about 0600 when the sun was coming up and the sky would be a bright orange color. Fun times, how I weirdly miss the central valley.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 31, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> 107.1 and Merle Haggard Dr. I distinctly remember from my commute to Tulare. Coming off the grapevine right about 0600 when the sun was coming up and the sky would be a bright orange color. Fun times, how I weirdly miss the central valley.


Don't forget BOB and "The Crystal Palace", lol. One of Merle Haggard's former mansions is now (or was last time I went there) a psych asylum.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 31, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> One of Merle Haggard's former mansions is now (or was last time I went there) a psych asylum.



It still is, and It's been a while since I've run anything out of there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 31, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Don't forget BOB and "The Crystal Palace", lol. One of Merle Haggard's former mansions is now (or was last time I went there) a psych asylum.



See, I've never "BEEN" to Bakersfield. I've bow hunted Tajon ranch which was about 30 or so minutes from Bako. I've mostly rolled though it, never really stopped there. Porterville, Visalia, California Hot Springs, Pine Flat, Posey, Springville, Camp Nelson, Tulare, Fresno, Piedra I've been to as far as the central valley goes... oh and the infamous Lake Isabella.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 31, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> It still is, and It's been a while since I've run anything out of there.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 31, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> See, I've never "BEEN" to Bakersfield. I've bow hunted Tajon ranch which was about 30 or so minutes from Bako. I've mostly rolled though it, never really stopped there. Porterville, Visalia, California Hot Springs, Pine Flat, Posey, Springville, Camp Nelson, Tulare, Fresno, Piedra I've been to as far as the central valley goes... oh and the infamous Lake Isabella.


Sounds like the perfect opportunity for you to come visit a primate and share a brew??...I'm pretty sure I can gather up some of my "Kern County Cult" kinfolk, just sayin'...


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 31, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Sounds like the perfect opportunity for you to come visit a primate and share a brew??...I'm pretty sure I can gather up some of my "Kern County Cult" kinfolk, just sayin'...



I am so for that, maybe @DesertMedic66 can join in on the fun? It would have to be after I "PASS" didactic.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 31, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I am so for that, maybe @DesertMedic66 can join in on the fun? It would have to be after I "PASS" didactic.


@NPO, @CodeBru1984, @gonefishing what say you?...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 31, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> @NPO, @CodeBru1984, @gonefishing what say you?...



I'm game. Just remind me to bring an epi pen! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 31, 2017)

At Hooters for wings+beer to watch the Freeway Series with my dad and one of his buddies


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 31, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I am so for that, maybe @DesertMedic66 can join in on the fun? It would have to be after I "PASS" didactic.





VentMonkey said:


> @NPO, @CodeBru1984, @gonefishing what say you?...





CodeBru1984 said:


> I'm game. Just remind me to bring an epi pen!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm down. I'll bring the Narcan... oh, not that kind of party.


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 31, 2017)

We're having the winds you guys had yesterday along with 4% humidity.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 31, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I'm down. I'll bring the Narcan... oh, not that kind of party.



We can make it that kind of party if one were to bring the Versed and Fent... joking of course... or am I?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 31, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I'm down. I'll bring the Narcan... oh, not that kind of party.



 there's a story behind the epi pen comment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Mar 31, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> @NPO, @CodeBru1984, @gonefishing what say you?...


I'm down for the fun. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 31, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> We're having the winds you guys had yesterday along with 4% humidity.


Woof, we had cool winds, and thankfully no dust storms...those suck.


Jim37F said:


> At Hooters for wings+beer to watch the Freeway Series with my dad and one of his buddies


You comin', Jimbo??? You're definitely closer than the the 951-ers (formerly 909-ers).


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 31, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> You comin', Jimbo??? You're definitely closer than the the 951-ers (formerly 909-ers).



Who you is... 760 is what it's about.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 31, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Who you is... 760 is what it's about.


You all have a separate area code in the Coachella Valley now?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 31, 2017)

518 is where its at you silly silly cali folks . Where my NEW YAWKAS at!?!?!?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 31, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Where my NEW YAWKAS at!?!?!?


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 31, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> You all have a separate area code in the Coachella Valley now?



It extends to pretty much the Banning/Beaumont area.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 31, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> 518 is where its at you silly silly cali folks . Where my NEW YAWKAS at!?!?!?



Former 315 here, does that count?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 31, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Former 315 here, does that count?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eh cuse' has ****ty enough weather, i'll let it slide


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 31, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Eh cuse' has ****ty enough weather, i'll let it slide



I sure don't miss that weather! Granted I was 12 when I left! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 31, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I sure don't miss that weather! Granted I was 12 when I left!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you mean the snow in april that we're supposed to get tonight/tomorrow !?


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 31, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> You comin', Jimbo??? You're definitely closer than the the 951-ers (formerly 909-ers).





CALEMT said:


> Who you is... 760 is what it's about.


626 here (I still remember being in like Middle School when we separated from 818 lol)

Sure I can make a road trip for wings and beer and good company xD


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 31, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> you mean the snow in april that we're supposed to get tonight/tomorrow !?



Oh ya! Definitely don't miss that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 31, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> 626 here (I still remember being in like Middle School when we separated from 818 lol)
> 
> Sure I can make a road trip for wings and beer and good company xD


Lol, brother I still have a 56-deuce area code.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 31, 2017)

@VentMonkey wait till i go on my trip out to cali for this reunion!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 31, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> @VentMonkey wait till i go on my trip out to cali for this reunion!


No New Yorkers allowed. Must have super secret password


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 31, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> No New Yorkers allowed. Must have super secret password


"bullet button"??? sht that got changed too.. lets try.... 
"super cali swagalistic sexy hella dopeness?"


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 31, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> "bullet button"??? sht that got changed too.. lets try....
> "super cali swagalistic sexy hella dopeness?"






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Mar 31, 2017)

805. It's what identifies me as an implant into Bakersfield, I'm not native here!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fido198674 (Mar 31, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Eh cuse' has ****ty enough weather, i'll let it slide



Currently 623, ****ty weather here, for about half the year


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 31, 2017)

NPO said:


> 805. It's what identifies me as an implant into Bakersfield, I'm not native here!!


One of the city fire cap's I'll see at the gym is pretty frequently rocking his "805" tee. It's ok, I think I prefer Tioga-Sierra's craft brews, TBH.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 31, 2017)

I'll be forever suspicious if a 910 number pops up on my phone...good ol Fayett-nam lol only Army would be calling me from there (well thanks to the Reserves down in San Diego I now hesitate to answer unknown 619 numbers lol)


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 31, 2017)

NPO said:


> 805. It's what identifies me as an implant into Bakersfield, I'm not native here!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



I have 858 area code. I'm also a non native!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 31, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> 626 here (I still remember being in like Middle School when we separated from 818 lol)
> 
> Sure I can make a road trip for wings and beer and good company xD


636 here, close enough to get an invite right?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 31, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> 636 here, close enough to get an invite right?


Absolutely.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 31, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> "bullet button"??? sht that got changed too.. lets try....
> "super cali swagalistic sexy hella dopeness?"


You got it

We all need shirts with our area code on them for the meet up.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Mar 31, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I'll be forever suspicious if a 910 number pops up on my phone...good ol Fayett-nam lol only Army would be calling me from there (well thanks to the Reserves down in San Diego I now hesitate to answer unknown 619 numbers lol)



Did you forget that SD also has the 858 now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 1, 2017)

Yeah well the company's office phone is a 619 number, dunno if I've noticed an 858 area code of those that have actually called me though lol


----------



## exodus (Apr 1, 2017)

619 for life.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 1, 2017)

Been a 619, 360, (now) 760, 209, 408, 011-671, and a 916 kind of person... of course those are NOT in order and I've lived in a couple more than once, and I've seen some splits and overlays in a couple of them. Been hanging out in the 916 for nearly 20 years now.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 1, 2017)

Used to be all about that 775 life. Now I'm a 512er


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 1, 2017)

You know you're bored when you take your own vitals at the hospital on the ERs auto machine xD


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 1, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> You know you're bored when you take your own vitals at the hospital on the ERs auto machine xD


Did a 12 lead on myself during a stand by lol


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 1, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> You know you're bored when you take your own vitals at the hospital on the ERs auto machine xD





StCEMT said:


> Did a 12 lead on myself during a stand by lol


your just making sure your healthy to do your duties!!!! Now thats what i call Smart EMT's/Medics! Always looking ahead!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## terrible one (Apr 1, 2017)

Lived in 505, 805, 760, 831, and 909 area codes. Still moving too


----------



## agregularguy (Apr 1, 2017)

Lived in the 518, 413, 860 and soon to be the 864 area code


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 1, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> Lived in the 518, 413, 860 and soon to be the 864 area code


oh yea 518!!!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 1, 2017)

Well I guess since we're listing our area codes here goes. I've lived in the:

315
916
805
209
858
661

Though I've only had cell phone numbers within the 916/805/858.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 1, 2017)

#keepingitdirectionless.... kinda....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 1, 2017)

There's nothing more exciting than reading a list of area codes.


----------



## agregularguy (Apr 1, 2017)

Does anyone know of any ground 911 services that are currently using ultrasound? I know there are a few flight programs using it, and I'd like to see an expansion of ultrasound in EMS


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 1, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> Does anyone know of any ground 911 services that are currently using ultrasound? I know there are a few flight programs using it, and I'd like to see an expansion of ultrasound in EMS


There's a pretty good thread discussion floating around somewhere on here about prehospital U/S; not sure if you've seen it, or  posted on it already.


----------



## agregularguy (Apr 1, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> There's a pretty good thread discussion floating around somewhere on here about prehospital U/S; not sure if you've seen it, or  posted on it already.



Searched ultrasound earlier and only brought up results from this thread here, and some ultrasound thread from 2005. I might have just missed it so i'll give it another look


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 1, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> Searched ultrasound earlier and only brought up results from this thread here, and some ultrasound thread from 2005. I might have just missed it so i'll give it another look


https://emtlife.com/threads/prehospital-ultrasound.44610/


----------



## Mufasa556 (Apr 1, 2017)

I've run two calls in 5wks and they just took X-Files off Netflix. What am I to do now?!


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 2, 2017)

Mufasa556 said:


> What am I to do now?!



Make a joke about sodium... Na...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Make a joke about sodium... Na...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 2, 2017)

Well... i fked that up...


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Well... i fked that up...



You know theres an edit button.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> You know theres an edit button.


wouldn't show the picture.. only a link 
and that takes away some of the meme power.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> You know theres an edit button.


You wanna hear a joke about potassium?






K


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Make a joke about sodium... Na...


K


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 2, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You wanna hear a joke about potassium?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na.


----------



## Flying (Apr 2, 2017)

NaHBrO


----------



## Fido198674 (Apr 2, 2017)

Jealous, when I tell chemistry jokes, there's no reaction


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 2, 2017)

Well, that was a fun week at the Center for Domestic Preparedness. 

Good to be back.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 2, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> Well, that was a fun week at the Center for Domestic Preparedness.
> 
> Good to be back.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 2, 2017)

After 3 years im starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Hope to be driving by late April or early May
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## agregularguy (Apr 2, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> Well, that was a fun week at the Center for Domestic Preparedness.
> 
> Good to be back.



Which class did you take? I've been trying to find the time to get down there and take a class. They have a bunch of fun looking ones.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 2, 2017)

I was hoping to try and take the Emergency Medical Operations for CBRNE Incidents class, but it's a whole week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agregularguy (Apr 2, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> I was hoping to try and take the Emergency Medical Operations for CBRNE Incidents class, but it's a whole week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's the one I was also looking at!


----------



## Fido198674 (Apr 2, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> Well, that was a fun week at the Center for Domestic Preparedness.
> 
> Good to be back.



I did the HERT, ICE, and train the trainer there. It was a blast and learned alot. Was strange though being in a class full of nurses and i the grubby box kicker in that class. My MCI triage was awesome though by the standards they wanted


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 2, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> Does anyone know of any ground 911 services that are currently using ultrasound? I know there are a few flight programs using it, and I'd like to see an expansion of ultrasound in EMS



Williamson County EMS in Texas is doing a trial with POCUS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 3, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> Which class did you take? I've been trying to find the time to get down there and take a class. They have a bunch of fun looking ones.


Healthcare Leadership for Mass Casualty Events, with the Integrated Capstone Event (ICE) at the end.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 3, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> Healthcare Leadership for Mass Casualty Events, with the Integrated Capstone Event (ICE) at the end.


How was the quality of instruction, if you don't mind my asking?
(And will it count for CME?)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 3, 2017)

*EMS World Expo is happening on 16 Oct 2017.*

Anyone planning to go?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 3, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> *EMS World Expo is happening on 16 Oct 2017.*
> 
> Anyone planning to go?


thats the thing in las vegas right?


----------



## MMohler (Apr 3, 2017)

Hell, I could make a weekend out of it! Being fresh out of 21 that is a win win. Also helps that it is only ~4 hour drive.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 3, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> *EMS World Expo is happening on 16 Oct 2017.*
> 
> Anyone planning to go?


Yes sir. Just registered actually.


----------



## Allie Tee (Apr 3, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> *EMS World Expo is happening on 16 Oct 2017.*
> 
> Anyone planning to go?


I'm registered to go.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> thats the thing in las vegas right?



I think it's often in Vegas (it is this year).


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 3, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> *EMS World Expo is happening on 16 Oct 2017.*
> 
> Anyone planning to go?



I'm in medic school so that's gonna be a no-go for me.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 3, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I'm in medic school so that's gonna be a no-go for me.


Hows that going for ya?


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 3, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Hows that going for ya?



Ask me that when I'm done.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 3, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Ask me that when I'm done.


Well it was a sliding scale for me of progressing suck, so your answer then will probably be very different lol.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 3, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Well it was a sliding scale for me of progressing suck, so your answer then will probably be very different lol.



The suck meter is at an alarming rate of climb.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm going to be there. Right now if 6 people register, it's very inexpensive.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 3, 2017)

Talked to a recruiter for Hall. Really nice people, good reputation, but a wage quote of approximately $44.6k/year doesn't really compete well even before state taxes; of which my adopted home Texas has none.

I hate to say it, but Houston is growing on me; and Texas is growing on me more. I really don't think I can move back to CA for anything less than $70k/year.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 3, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Talked to a recruiter for Hall. Really nice people, good reputation, but a wage quote of approximately $44.6k/year doesn't really compete well even before state taxes; of which my adopted home Texas has none.
> 
> I hate to say it, but Houston is growing on me; and Texas is growing on me more. I really don't think I can move back to CA for anything less than $70k/year.



How many years experience do you have as a paramedic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 3, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I really don't think I can move back to CA for anything less than $70k/year.



FD is your only practical option for that base salary in CA.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 3, 2017)

I'd love to get an EMTLife group to go...that'd be cool. Just have to see if I can get the time off.



NomadicMedic said:


> I'm going to be there. Right now if 6 people register, it's very inexpensive.



[strikethrough]Is that $270/day? Or $270 for the whole conference?[/strikethrough]
Never mind...$270 for 3 days is great!


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 3, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> How many years experience do you have as a paramedic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm at eight years.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 3, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> I'd love to get an EMTLife group to go...that'd be cool. Just have to see if I can get the time off.


Add in a little alcohol and let the hilarity unfold?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 3, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Add in a little alcohol and let the hilarity unfold?



Yep. I'm interested in some of the event medicine stuff. And the drinking and food and gambling a bit.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 3, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Yep. I'm interested in some of the event medicine stuff. And the drinking and food and gambling a bit.


I haven't seen what kind of medical stuff they are doing, but odds are I won't be there. It'd be nice to have a few short classes to go to though, haven't had a chance yet.

 After driving through it, the rest of Vegas never seemed to appealing. Within walking distance of a casino already, nothing but retired chain smokers and their emotionally broken husband's idly watching. The shows would be cool though.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 3, 2017)

So I walked out and found this guy hanging out on our front door step. One of our pilots is active reserve, and stopped by to say hello on his way back to his base.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 3, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> I'd love to get an EMTLife group to go...that'd be cool. Just have to see if I can get the time off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if i can convince the fiance, i'll be in! @NomadicMedic too


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> So I walked out and found this guy hanging out on our front door step. One of our pilots is active reserve, and stopped by to say hello on his way back to his base.
> View attachment 3692


ahhhh good ol' Sikorsky UH-60 Blackhawk.. great machine


----------



## luke_31 (Apr 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> ahhhh good ol' Sikorsky UH-60 Blackhawk.. great machine


Yup, but the downdraft really sucks when you're doing hoist operations.  Did hoist training a week or two ago and it nearly knocked me over from the downdraft.


----------



## agregularguy (Apr 3, 2017)

Would love to go to the EMS expo, but am wayyyy too broke to afford flying out to Vegas. Next time it's on the east coast I'm hopefully in!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 3, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> Would love to go to the EMS expo, but am wayyyy too broke to afford flying out to Vegas. Next time it's on the east coast I'm hopefully in!


road trip ? lol only a 35 hour drive. nbd  code 3 we can make it in 30. (JOKING)


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 3, 2017)

@NysEms2117


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> road trip ? lol only a 35 hour drive. nbd  code 3 we can make it in 30. (JOKING)


75 if you count the way back, gas stops, food stops, random cool thing you decide to go look at, etc. Besides, slow 14 hour days in the truck drive me nuts, I don't even know what I would do with multiple days.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 3, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> random cool thing you decide to go look at,



Like the worlds largest ball of yarn.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 3, 2017)

The spam museum. 

True story. I stopped when I moved to Seattle. Great place.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 3, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> I'd love to get an EMTLife group to go...that'd be cool. Just have to see if I can get the time off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you register with over 6 people then it is $270 for all 3 days. The pre-conference courses are an additional cost. I signed up for the cadaver lab (just need to check if P1 and P2 are the same info or if they are different) and some other ones. Going to be there from Sunday to Saturday haha. 

For those that are looking just FYI on the hotel prices, on Thursday and Friday the prices are about double the normal cost.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 3, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I'm going to be there. Right now if 6 people register, it's very inexpensive.


We will have to meet up for a drink or 2. I booked at the cheapest hotel that was available on the site (Harrah's).


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 3, 2017)

Two things: One is downdraft from the 'hawks is all thanks to their weight and disc loading... 


And two: started a new ED job that's about 10 minutes from home. Compared to my previous job, that's practically spittin' distance!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 3, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> 75 if you count the way back, gas stops, food stops, random cool thing you decide to go look at, etc. Besides, slow 14 hour days in the truck drive me nuts, I don't even know what I would do with multiple days.


but we won't be going slow.....


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 3, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I'm at eight years.



Wouldn't hurt to apply. I'm sure experience is factored in when making a final job offer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 4, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Wouldn't hurt to apply. I'm sure experience is factored in when making a final job offer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Honestly brother, I don't even know if it is worth the trip for a job that quotes me at $44.6, especially coming from Texas where I can reliably pull $50k without state taxes and a lower cost of living. Back of the envelope says I'd have to clear 60k to have the same modest lifestyle I do now, and that's a long way from 44.6. 

That and the fact that CA "progressive" is not exactly Texas-progressive.


----------



## Fido198674 (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm at my vouleenter shift bored out of my mind. My partner likes it because he works Mondays and gets to sleep.....But I'm sitting here in the station full of energy for no reason tonight.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 4, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> but we won't be going slow.....


LE perks? 


Fido198674 said:


> View attachment 3695
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time to buy a squat rack.


----------



## Fido198674 (Apr 4, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> LE perks?
> 
> Time to buy a squat rack.



I actually hit our gym earlier... And showered... Now I'm just here lol. Keep dropping the Q word and bored, but the dispatch God's are ignoring it


----------



## EMT9396 (Apr 4, 2017)

I found out today I passed the NREMT. I was so nervous this past weekend having to wait for my results. I'm looking forward to being hired. I just have to wait for my state card and ill be on my way.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 4, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> How was the quality of instruction, if you don't mind my asking?
> (And will it count for CME?)


Yes, it counts toward CME.

The quality of instruction is top notch. Our instructors have a lot of experience, sprinkle in an appropriate amount of real world examples, but not didn't tell too many war stories. Some modules are taught by different instructors, so you're not stuck listening to the same voice all week long.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 4, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> on Thursday and Friday the prices are about double the normal cost.



Does that hold off the Strip, too?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 4, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> LE perks?


what are they


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 4, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> We will have to meet up for a drink or 2. I booked at the cheapest hotel that was available on the site (Harrah's).



Yes indeed. There's several other folks going from here and FB.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 4, 2017)

Wished for a call that would transport to the hospital of delicious food. Wish was granted. The cost? Pt weight 512 lbs.....


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 4, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Wished for a call that would transport to the hospital of delicious food. Wish was granted. The cost? Pt weight 512 lbs.....



Which hospital do you speak of?


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 4, 2017)

Chase said:


> Which hospital do you speak of?


Barnes, but Children's is the one with amazing food.


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 4, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> what are they



Dunkin Donuts????  You don't have to do anything except your job and your clients hate you. That saves a lot of thought power when you don't have to think of new ways to be spreading hate and discontent.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 4, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Dunkin Donuts????  You don't have to do anything except your job and your clients hate you. That saves a lot of thought power when you don't have to think of new ways to be spreading hate and discontent.


My clients like me(sometimes), because i'm the only thing keeping them out of a box with bars. But i got where your going. DD loyalty member speaking


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 4, 2017)

Got off a 36 this morning, meh, sounds like a good enough reason to have some carne asada and beer.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 4, 2017)

I dunno, CodeBru. It seems like CA wages with the exception of Riggs kind of suck. 

I'm sick as a dog today with a URI or something, but Creek writes us up if we call in sick, so here I am, working to breathe, a little nauseous and feverish, and seriously considering why exactly I'm here....I mean, seriously?

I don't call off lightly, but today I should have.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 4, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I dunno, CodeBru. It seems like CA wages with the exception of Riggs kind of suck.
> 
> I'm sick as a dog today with a URI or something, but Creek writes us up if we call in sick, so here I am, working to breathe, a little nauseous and feverish, and seriously considering why exactly I'm here....I mean, seriously?
> 
> I don't call off lightly, but today I should have.


I will admit that we do have it nice when it comes to call offs. They will use your PTO if you call in sick. If you don't have PTO then you will either have to work or take the day off with no pay. After 3 days of calling in sick a doctors note is required but there are no write ups unless it becomes an issue or if you call out sick and management finds out you are actually not sick.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> sounds like a good enough reason to have some carne asada and beer.



Like you need a reason for carne asada and beer?


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 4, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Like you need a reason for carne asada and beer?


Does anyone?


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Does anyone?



I sure as hell don't.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 4, 2017)

Meanwhile Beverley Hills FD just opened up with a starting pay in the $90K range....


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 4, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I sure as hell don't.


I was a little disappointed my wife wasn't able to score carnitas from our favorite spot. Hands down _THEE_ best carnitas you'll ever have.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 4, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Meanwhile Beverley Hills FD just opened up with a starting pay in the $90K range....


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Hands down _THEE_ best carnitas you'll ever have.



Hook a brother up when we have our beer and BBQ.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 4, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Hook a brother up when we have our beer and BBQ.


Haha, we'll see what we can do. It's my Delano spot, they deep pit their carnitas. The ones she'd brought today were ah-ight. TBCH, a little bit of avocado goes a long ways though.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> a little bit of avocado goes a long ways though.



This goes for anything.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey, hey it's The Monkey's! Figured I'd been here long enough and shared enough with y'all, may as well see what the Monkey's look like.


----------



## agregularguy (Apr 5, 2017)

Still salty dispatch held me over at EOS for a b.s. call even though there were 3 other trucks posted, 1 equidistant to the call away. Like c'mon.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 5, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> Still salty dispatch held me over at EOS for a b.s. call even though there were 3 other trucks posted, 1 equidistant to the call away. Like c'mon.


Where are we going?  lol. That happened to me the other day. Only saving grace is we skip the lines at hospitals. But 1.5 hr dinner rsvp's cut it a little close. Rookie mistake


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 5, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> The spam museum.
> 
> True story. I stopped when I moved to Seattle. Great place.



Sad to say it has never entered my mind to visit the place.  Drive by it fairly often.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 5, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> Still salty dispatch held me over at EOS for a b.s. call even though there were 3 other trucks posted, 1 equidistant to the call away. Like c'mon.



The equidistant unit should've came up and said they'll handle it. 

I don't miss that nonsense at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 5, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> The equidistant unit should've came up and said they'll handle it.
> 
> I don't miss that nonsense at all.
> 
> ...




That stuff happens in my system all the time. We have the ability (not one I love, BTW) to reassign units as we need, based on distance and response. 
Our units are numbered based on the shift, so there is no excuse by saying,  "I didn't know you guys were getting off soon".

For example, our Medic 5 is an 8a to midnight crew. If we got dispatched for a call at 11:40, I'd call out the other guys on the radio. "Medic 6, are you going to take that call?"

Situational awareness is important. i know where all of our trucks are, all the time.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 5, 2017)

@NomadicMedic Do you guys get mutual aid from nearby, or is it pretty far off? I usually like to keep track of my mutual aid, too, when we're shortstaffed.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 5, 2017)

The IRS paid out the interest free loan they took from me. Immediately spent it on truck parts. Hopefully thats the last order I make.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 5, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> @NomadicMedic Do you guys get mutual aid from nearby, or is it pretty far off? I usually like to keep track of my mutual aid, too, when we're shortstaffed.



The surrounding counties and the Army base can, occasionally, provide mutual aid. One county to the south of us only has one truck, so they almost always decline a mutual aid request, although they call us to help them pretty often. The army base usually declines mutual aid, as well. Not quite sure why. Politics? And, to make life more difficult, most of the other counties are not on our 800 MHz radio system, so we can't really keep an ear on them. 

Our county is 603 mi², so we've got a lot of ground to cover and frankly, unless that call is on the border, mutual aid is pretty far away. We're mostly on our own with anywhere from 3 to 5 trucks, depending on the time of day. Also, we take all of the transfers from our CAH to Savannah, and that can put a truck out of service for a couple of hours, leaving our coverage pretty sparse.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 5, 2017)

@NomadicMedic , do y'all run with vents and pumps?


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 5, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> And, to make life more difficult, most of the other counties are not on our 800 MHz radio system, so we can't really keep an ear on them.





NomadicMedic said:


> And, to make life more difficult, most of the other counties are not on our 800 MHz radio system, so we can't really keep an ear on them.
> 
> Our county is 603 mi², so we've got a lot of ground to cover and frankly, unless that call is on the border, mutual aid is pretty far away.



Oof, I don't envy that. I see the predicament, but man, I don't know what that'd be like! Do you find pressure to do quick turnarounds to respond to multiple calls?


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 5, 2017)

RE: Mutual Aid. Sometimes when our primary unit is on a call, enroute to the hospital,  and we don't have staffing to roll a 2nd unit, we (our dispatch) have to send a mutual aid unit from almost 90 miles away. Sucks for the patients.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 5, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> we (our dispatch) have to send a mutual aid unit from almost 90 miles away. Sucks for the patients.



Wow. Rural EMS is a different beast entirely.


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 5, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Wow. Rural EMS is a different beast entirely.



It has its pluses and minuses.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 5, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Oof, I don't envy that. I see the predicament, but man, I don't know what that'd be like! Do you find pressure to do quick turnarounds to respond to multiple calls?



Well, It takes a while to get a replacement drug bag if you work an als call where you give meds, so that makes fast turn around an issue.  

When you're rural, you do what you can. I've responded to a call in my district when I was still 20 minutes away, returning from the hospital in Savannah. 

And @RocketMedic, we carry an auto vent for arrests, but when we run a transport from the CAH to tertiary care, we take the hospital's transport vent and their pumps.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 5, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> when we run a transport from the CAH to tertiary care, we take the hospital's transport vent and their pumps.


What's their transport vent of choice?


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 5, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Well, It takes a while to get a replacement drug bag if you work an als call where you give meds, so that makes fast turn around an issue.



No Pyxis at the hospital?


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 5, 2017)

A friend is trying to set me up on a blind date. The pessimistic ******* in me says no. On the other hand, I do trust her judgement.... I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 5, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> A friend is trying to set me up on a blind date. The pessimistic ******* in me says no. On the other hand, I do trust her judgement.... I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 5, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> A friend is trying to set me up on a blind date. The pessimistic ******* in me says no. On the other hand, I do trust her judgement.... I guess we will see what happens.



Is "blind" dating possible anymore ? With just a name you can find out anything and everything...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 5, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> View attachment 3700


******* hahahahaha 


EpiEMS said:


> Is "blind" dating possible anymore ? With just a name you can find out anything and everything...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At the moment, I have nothing. Gotta take a second to actually text her.


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm sure, "She has a nice personality."


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 5, 2017)

I mean I have one month exactly til I leave and a week of that won't even be here. My exit is secure if it went south.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 5, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I mean I have one month exactly til I leave and a week of that won't even be here. My exit is secure if it went south.



zero (basically?) risk, all gain!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 5, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> zero (basically?) risk, all gain!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean except the normal entry fee of dinner, yea? Or it dies and I am out $30.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 5, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> No Pyxis at the hospital?



Nope. We do the "swap a full drug bag with pharmacy when the seal is broken" dance here. So, say I gave someone 4mg of zofran, I would have to write the complete report, print it, put a copy in my now unsealed drug bag, go to the pharmacy, get a new bag, count the entire contents, sign an inventory sheet, sign a med use form, have any controlled substances wasted in front of the RN or pharmacist, seal my new bag, note the seal number and then leave. 

Imagine doing that a couple of times per day. And of course, our pharmacy isn't 24 hours, so when you need a drug bag in the middle of the night, you have to find the nursing supervisor to unlock the drug bag storage and go through the whole rigamarole again. 

Is it any wonder why we're not super liberal with meds? I believe the difficulty in replacing a drug bag has made for medics who will hold off on meds to avoid the hassle. It's awful.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> What's their transport vent of choice?



It's a Respironics Trilogy 100. Pretty basic.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 5, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Nope. We do the "swap a full drug bag with pharmacy when the seal is broken" dance here. So, say I gave someone 4mg of zofran, I would have to write the complete report, print it, put a copy in my now unsealed drug bag, go to the pharmacy, get a new bag, count the entire contents, sign an inventory sheet, sign a med use form, have any controlled substances wasted in front of the RN or pharmacist, seal my new bag, note the seal number and then leave.
> 
> Imagine doing that a couple of times per day. And of course, our pharmacy isn't 24 hours, so when you need a drug bag in the middle of the night, you have to find the nursing supervisor to unlock the drug bag storage and go through the whole rigamarole again.
> 
> Is it any wonder why we're not super liberal with meds? I believe the difficulty in replacing a drug bag has made for medics who will hold off on meds to avoid the hassle. It's awful.


That sounds like quite the handful....and yet somehow I get the feeling you still give more Zofran than some of our Squadies who don't have anything like that mess (not sure what they're drug restock process is, but I know they keep restocks on the Squad for their bag/box)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Nope. We do the "swap a full drug bag with pharmacy when the seal is broken" dance here. So, say I gave someone 4mg of zofran, I would have to write the complete report, print it, put a copy in my now unsealed drug bag, go to the pharmacy, get a new bag, count the entire contents, sign an inventory sheet, sign a med use form, have any controlled substances wasted in front of the RN or pharmacist, seal my new bag, note the seal number and then leave.
> 
> Imagine doing that a couple of times per day. And of course, our pharmacy isn't 24 hours, so when you need a drug bag in the middle of the night, you have to find the nursing supervisor to unlock the drug bag storage and go through the whole rigamarole again.
> 
> Is it any wonder why we're not super liberal with meds? I believe the difficulty in replacing a drug bag has made for medics who will hold off on meds to avoid the hassle. It's awful.


Wow. Restock here is: I walk to a cabinet locked by a padlock and type in the code and get the medications I need and place them in my bag. 

If it's narcotics I am restocking I just sign my box in and then sign out a new box. We don't use any hospital supplies.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 5, 2017)

My CC-P's restocking process is basically what @DesertMedic66 is. He says i used xyz med, goes and gets said medicine. If its a narcotic he puts his box in and gets a new stocked one. If it's an easy swap, and a boring day at the hospital i believe a doc/pharmacist will just get the narc he used, but im not 100% sure there.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 6, 2017)

@NysEms2117 I can now confirm I am gonna pass on the friends offer. Seems unwise lol.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 6, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> @NysEms2117 I can now confirm I am gonna pass on the friends offer. Seems unwise lol.



Want my fiancé to play matchmaker yet again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 6, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Want my fiancé to play matchmaker yet again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean....she seems to have a good track record. Why the hell not?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 6, 2017)

Yep. Still a pain. Last place was a Pyxis in the ED reserved for EMS. Super easy. I miss that.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 6, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Yep. Still a pain. Last place was a Pyxis in the ED reserved for EMS. Super easy. I miss that.



It's crazy to think that the full drug bag has to be replaced...even for Zofran! Wow.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 6, 2017)

We have a little box, called a supplemental, that has some often used meds in it and can be swapped easily. As in, we have a bunch on the shelf at the station, but you still have to put a full report, meds use form and count/seal it when you're done. It's got asa, ntg, albuterol and D50 and a couple of other things I never use. That things I've asked for repeatedly in that box continue to be denied. ODT Zofran and Narcan. I Hear they're worried about diversion. Diversion of zofran? Seriously? Narcan is OTC here. It's one of those things that I scratch my head at. 

Oh well. I just keep asking.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 6, 2017)

So which one of you Cult members is posting to Ghettomedic?


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 6, 2017)

Aaaaand there is my newbie organization skills shining lol. Moving on.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 6, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Nope. We do the "swap a full drug bag with pharmacy when the seal is broken" dance here. So, say I gave someone 4mg of zofran, I would have to write the complete report, print it, put a copy in my now unsealed drug bag, go to the pharmacy, get a new bag, count the entire contents, sign an inventory sheet, sign a med use form, have any controlled substances wasted in front of the RN or pharmacist, seal my new bag, note the seal number and then leave.
> 
> Imagine doing that a couple of times per day. And of course, our pharmacy isn't 24 hours, so when you need a drug bag in the middle of the night, you have to find the nursing supervisor to unlock the drug bag storage and go through the whole rigamarole again.
> 
> Is it any wonder why we're not super liberal with meds? I believe the difficulty in replacing a drug bag has made for medics who will hold off on meds to avoid the hassle. It's awful.


I would piss off the pharmacy so very much


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 6, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Yep. Still a pain. Last place was a Pyxis in the ED reserved for EMS. Super easy. I miss that.


I just walk into my station, pull the non-controlled drugs off a shelf in our drug cabinet and go. The only time I have to bug my supervisor is for narcotics, geodon, and etomidate (used to not have to with etomidate, but we had a former medic who was diverting it and shooting up at work)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 6, 2017)

At Sussex it was all in the Pyxis. Controlled and non. It was so easy to restock a med, I never thought twice about it.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 6, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> So which one of you Cult members is posting to Ghettomedic?



You saw that too? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 6, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> At Sussex it was all in the Pyxis. Controlled and non. It was so easy to restock a med, I never thought twice about it.



It just makes so much more sense - they can track it all electronically.
I mean, especially for things that are used all the time - Zofran, aspirin, nitro, dextrose...


----------



## Fido198674 (Apr 6, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> So which one of you Cult members is posting to Ghettomedic?



I think it's safe to say a large chunk of us posted on, "like", or see ghetto medic on a daily basis


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 6, 2017)

social media is the devils work!


----------



## Fido198674 (Apr 6, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> social media is the devils work!
> View attachment 3707



I say the same but gotta have it. I had a question for you on background checks because you had gone into detail on an old thread but now I can't remember what it was. I haven't heard anything since I had to clear up I didn't graduate high school in 2017 (2005) and they weren't anywhere near the correct city, so no news is good news? I already have a start date


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 6, 2017)

Fido198674 said:


> I say the same but gotta have it. I had a question for you on background checks because you had gone into detail on an old thread but now I can't remember what it was. I haven't heard anything since I had to clear up I didn't graduate high school in 2017 (2005) and they weren't anywhere near the correct city, so no news is good news? I already have a start date


i don't understand what your asking could you phrase it differently? 
The background check has *insert your name here* living in a different city?


----------



## Fido198674 (Apr 6, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> i don't understand what your asking could you phrase it differently?
> The background check has *insert your name here* living in a different city?



Like in the info I gave them last week, it said I lived in Albuquerque when I was a teen before joining the Navy and now living in Arizona years later. They came back two days ago saying they couldn't find my school in Arizona and put my age as 20... They jumbled everything up and came back saying they couldn't find any info. I just thought it was strange


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 6, 2017)

Fido198674 said:


> Like in the info I gave them last week, it said I lived in Albuquerque when I was a teen before joining the Navy and now living in Arizona years later. They came back two days ago saying they couldn't find my school in Arizona and put my age as 20... They jumbled everything up and came back saying they couldn't find any info. I just thought it was strange


depends what type of check they ran, if it was federal it's wrong because of DOD involvement(federal obviously). If it's a state check and you have no history in the state it could be. State checks aren't very useful in todays day in age though. PM me if you actually need one done. Or they just didn't enter your information right... which having used the interface is nearly impossible to do, since it has autofill after enough info has been entered


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 6, 2017)

Hey NysEms2117, will you run a couple Texas 28's for me for address and name?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 6, 2017)

Only in a fire station....

"Hey, we're going to get ice cream, what do you want?" 
"Chocolate"
And I end up with a chocolate bar....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 6, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Only in a fire station....
> 
> "Hey, we're going to get ice cream, what do you want?"
> "Chocolate"
> ...


well you actually made me laugh



Old Tracker said:


> Hey NysEms2117, will you run a couple Texas 28's for me for address and name?


PM


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 7, 2017)

Displeased the supervisors, blatantly misused by dispatch, a car cut waaaaay too close to us when walking back, and had a pt who I thought was gonna take a swing....These last 12ish shifts can't come soon enough.


----------



## Fido198674 (Apr 7, 2017)

Another vouleenter shift tonight to cover for a call out... Another no hitter so far.... Six more hours.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 7, 2017)

Hmmm....elderly or had hip replacement surgery a week ago, 10/10 pain in same hip since the surgery, hasn't been taking any pain meds...calls us at midnight....demanding to go to her specific hospital (there's literally at least 5 other hospitals that would have been closer), even after we call said hospital and they said they were currently so backed up that there was an ambulance crew waiting for 3 hours, and people in the waiting room for 7 hours....still absolutely adamant we go there, while demanding we do something NOW for her pain (we're BLS, positioning supine hurts her spine, left lateral hurts her ribs, can't do right cuz that's the bad hip...)


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 7, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> demanding we do something NOW for her pain (we're BLS...


[sarcasm] Those patients are just the greatest! I really just _love_ telling those little old ladies with 1 week-old hip replacements that while yes, this is an ambulance, I have absolutely _nothing_ that I can give you for pain so you get to be on my very uncomfortable gurney until the hospital can take you to one of their rooms because you decided not to listen to me. [/sarcasm]
Ok, now that we're back to our regularly scheduled program, patients get to make their choices and they get to live with them, especially after we tell them what we recommend and what we're limited in doing for them. If I'm BLS, I can't give medication, including pain medication, even if I wanted to. Oh, well... I get paid the same going from call to call or holding a wall.


----------



## Dennhop (Apr 7, 2017)

Finally finished the stereo install in the wife's car...Had to order a noise suppressor for the backup camera to work.  I'll never install another backup camera in a car again...Had to tear out half the interior to run the cables from the trunk to the head unit.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 7, 2017)

Dennhop said:


> Finally finished the stereo install in the wife's car...Had to order a noise suppressor for the backup camera to work.  I'll never install another backup camera in a car again...Had to tear out half the interior to run the cables from the trunk to the head unit.


I spend 4 hours yesterday installing an Amp, head unit, 2 6x9s and 2 3.5" dash speakers, and there is no interior in my truck right now. 


That stuff went a lot faster 15 years ago when I last did it lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 7, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Hmmm....elderly or had hip replacement surgery a week ago, 10/10 pain in same hip since the surgery, hasn't been taking any pain meds...calls us at midnight....demanding to go to her specific hospital (there's literally at least 5 other hospitals that would have been closer), even after we call said hospital and they said they were currently so backed up that there was an ambulance crew waiting for 3 hours, and people in the waiting room for 7 hours....still absolutely adamant we go there, while demanding we do something NOW for her pain (we're BLS, positioning supine hurts her spine, left lateral hurts her ribs, can't do right cuz that's the bad hip...)



Tell her to take her pain meds... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 7, 2017)

@Jim37F What would happen if you called for an ALS unit for pain management, in general? (Not in this case, necessarily - but, say, for an isolated extremity fracture or something like that.)


----------



## dutemplar (Apr 7, 2017)

Back to work after a week in Turkey.  48 hours ago I was at the beach.. Now back at the desk.  Ugh.  With vacation schedules, the shifts get brutal this month and next for a while.  Come on June!


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 7, 2017)

Bought a new car. 2013 Toyota FJ cruiser. Perfect for navigating the treacherous streets of Saint Louis and the pothole ridden roads of Illinois ha


----------



## agregularguy (Apr 7, 2017)

Chase said:


> Bought a new car. 2013 Toyota FJ cruiser. Perfect for navigating the treacherous streets of Saint Louis and the pothole ridden roads of Illinois ha



Man, that looks really nice. I think if I could never drive sedans again, I'd get a FJ cruiser.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 7, 2017)

Chase said:


> Bought a new car. 2013 Toyota FJ cruiser. Perfect for navigating the treacherous streets of Saint Louis and the pothole ridden roads of Illinois ha



Have you considered the true St. Louis vehicle?


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 7, 2017)

Chase said:


> Bought a new car. 2013 Toyota FJ cruiser. Perfect for navigating the treacherous streets of Saint Louis and the pothole ridden roads of Illinois ha


Drive down Grand from the Fox til 64. If it rolls ever so gently, then I am jealous and is indeed ready for the streets of STL.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 7, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Have you considered the true St. Louis vehicle?


I thought that one was for Sunday drives in Chicago?


----------



## agregularguy (Apr 7, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I thought that one was for Sunday drives in Chicago?



No, no. Chicago you need one of these


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 7, 2017)

I had a 2008. I added a 6" lift and a few other goodies. I miss that truck. This pic was the day I picked it up from Auburn Off Road in Washibgton after the lift, new wheels and BFGs.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 7, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I thought that one was for Sunday drives in Chicago?



Now, now, don't get cocky, LA


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 7, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I had a 2008. I added a 6" lift and a few other goodies. I miss that truck.



I did a decent amount of research before buying but ended up buying this one locally because I liked the look and I worked out a good deal. Now having it for a couple days I am amazed how much the previous owner put into it and all the features. Aside from all the factory goodies like crawl control, Offroad pkg,  cruise, etc the aftermarket additions are all awesome. Lift w/ Bilstein shocks, GPS, 6 KC LED trail lights, aftermarket speakers, alarm w/ remote start, backup camera, winch, practically new nitto grapplers. Every time I get it I find something else. Someone dumped a ton of money into it.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 7, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I thought that one was for Sunday drives in Chicago?


Chi-raq.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 7, 2017)

Chase said:


> I did a decent amount of research before buying but ended up buying this one locally because I liked the look and I worked out a good deal. Now having it for a couple days I am amazed how much the previous owner put into it and all the features. Aside from all the factory goodies like crawl control, Offroad pkg,  cruise, etc the aftermarket additions are all awesome. Lift w/ Bilstein shocks, GPS, 6 KC LED trail lights, aftermarket speakers, alarm w/ remote start, backup camera, winch, practically new nitto grapplers. Every time I get it I find something else. Someone dumped a ton of money into it.



I poured a ton of cash into mine. I got it all back when I sold it too.  The FJcruiser forum is a great place to get info and tips/tricks. In the summer before paramedic school I worked for Toyota Trail Teams for a bit and had a great time wheelin' (read: beating on) their trucks and showing people how much fun a tricked out Taco or FJ could be.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 7, 2017)

FJ cruisers are awesome if the roof is the same color as the body

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 7, 2017)

Chase said:


> Bought a new car. 2013 Toyota FJ cruiser. Perfect for navigating the treacherous streets of Saint Louis and the pothole ridden roads of Illinois ha



Don't forget those treacherous mall parking lots. Just ask @DesertMedic66 how he uses his #mallcrawler.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 7, 2017)

Thinking of trading in the Focus for a Patriot or something.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 7, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Don't forget those treacherous mall parking lots. Just ask @DesertMedic66 how he uses his #mallcrawler.


Psh. I don't even take it to the malls because it's such a princess


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 7, 2017)

Had a no hitter today. That hasn't happened in a long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 7, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Had a no hitter today. That hasn't happened in a long time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Well I had a 2 hour meeting at the hospital so it was really only a 10 hour day


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 8, 2017)

How I felt after my 2 mile APFT run :-/


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 8, 2017)

In N Out 3x3 w/ whole grilled onions, fries, and a Neapolitan shake. Going full blown fat kid for dinner.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 8, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> In N Out 3x3 w/ whole grilled onions, fries, and a Neapolitan shake. Going full blown fat kid for dinner.


Animal Style or die! I likes my burger and fries both animal style, and a chocolate strawberry shake.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 8, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> In N Out 3x3 w/ whole grilled onions, fries, and a Neapolitan shake. Going full blown fat kid for dinner.


I had a salad and some fruit...


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 8, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I had a salad and some fruit...


Eating your foods food...


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 8, 2017)

I'd love some In-N-Out right now.....but on top of having to refuel from my APFT this morning, now I need to fuel up for a 10K ruckmarch (55lbs before water, 90 min time limit) tomorrow morning...Joy is me lol


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 8, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I'd love some In-N-Out right now.....but on top of having to refuel from my APFT this morning, now I need to fuel up for a 10K ruckmarch (55lbs before water, 90 min time limit) tomorrow morning...Joy is me lol


So uh....You have fun with that. Pace isn't bad, but 55 pounds doesn't sound all that exciting.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 8, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> now I need to fuel up for a 10K ruckmarch



Change your socks and hydrate.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 8, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Eating your foods food...


Yeah but I'm also trying to drop some weight so yay diet


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 8, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yeah but I'm also trying to drop some weight so yay diet


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 8, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yeah but I'm also trying to drop some weight so yay diet


Meal prep. Cheaper and usually better if you can cook.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 8, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yeah but I'm also trying to drop some weight so yay diet



As we are about to start the festivals where we get an all you can eat catering...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 8, 2017)

Did someone say "All You Can Eat?"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 8, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yeah but I'm also trying to drop some weight so yay diet


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 8, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Meal prep. Cheaper and usually better if you can cook.


Orrrrrrr if your Significant other can !! Meal prep ftw!


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 9, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Orrrrrrr if your Significant other can !! Meal prep ftw!


Not all of us are so fortunate to be marrying a chef.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Meal prep is when you divide the pizza up into multiple containers, right?

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 9, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Meal prep is when you divide the pizza up into multiple containers, right?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


No, that's called being a quitter.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 9, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Meal prep is when you divide the pizza up into multiple containers, right?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk



This... FTW!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 9, 2017)

Had a busy 24... came home to my wife making pancakes. Win.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 9, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Not all of us are so fortunate to be marrying a chef.


But i am soooooooo...  lol.
But there are 2 companies i use a lot when I(yes me in the flesh not my fiance) cook my meal prep food. 

https://flavorgod.com/   --- have flavoring from chocolate donut, to pizza flavoring. Originally you may be like me and say holy sht they are expensive, but they last a long long time. Very potent, but good flavoring.
http://www.code3spices.com/ --- very good flavoring, less variety, equally as good. They also donate a portion of each sale to Fire, EMS, and police, if your into that.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 9, 2017)

I love code 3 spices. Their rescue rub and grunt rub Are my favorites 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 9, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I love code 3 spices. Their rescue rub and grunt rub Are my favorites
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


5-0 and rescue rub favs here. In my opinion it lets me eat "the same old boring meal prep foods" over again, because they really taste different IMO.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 9, 2017)

The East Side was all kinds of fun last night. Everyone on their motorcycles without helmets and people crashing into each other leaving the clubs. Intubations for everybody.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 9, 2017)

Chase said:


> The East Side was all kinds of fun last night. Everyone on their motorcycles without helmets and people crashing into each other leaving the clubs. Intubations for everybody.


I had a day like that a few weeks back! You will sleep like a rock for days in advance lol. (at least i did). E-Beers en route


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 9, 2017)

Chase said:


> The East Side was all kinds of fun last night. Everyone on their motorcycles without helmets and people crashing into each other leaving the clubs. Intubations for everybody.


I assume this was outside the city?


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 9, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I assume this was outside the city?



East Saint Louis / Brooklyn.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 9, 2017)

Chase said:


> East Saint Louis / Brooklyn.


Didn't realize you did flights from there, seems like driving would be easier unless it was around 1600 and all the rush hour traffic is crossing the bridge?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 9, 2017)

Everyone leaving Pops!


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 9, 2017)

Well, got my ruck done in 1:43.52 (time hack was 1:35) and apparently after adding water my ruck was more like 64lbs instead of the 55lb minimum. Oh and they measured the 10K course (it was like a public park jogging path around a lake in town), the path wasn't quite long enough so we had to go past the start point and keep going to hit the end point....which was like a mile past the parking lot so it was complete the ruck, here's your time, congrats, you now get to ruck a bonus mile back!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 9, 2017)

And in the ****ty weather capital of America it is finally 70 and sunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Off to the range


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 9, 2017)

One of our local services is rolling out a ketamine protocol at 4mg/kg IM or 1-2mg/kg IVP for pysch and pain control. 1-2mg/kg IVP and 3mg/kg IN for Peds. 

My only experience with Ketamine is at my current employer but those doses seem unnecessarily high considering our induction dose for RSI is 2mg/kg IVP and nets the results you would want from an induction agent. 

I have a feeling this will ruin it for all of us. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 9, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> One of our local services is rolling out a ketamine protocol at 4mg/kg IM or 1-2mg/kg IVP for pysch and pain control. 1-2mg/kg IVP and 3mg/kg IN for Peds.
> 
> My only experience with Ketamine is at my current employer but those doses seem unnecessarily high considering our induction dose for RSI is 2mg/kg IVP and nets the results you would want from an induction agent.
> 
> ...



sure it's not 0.1-0.2mg/kg IV for the pain management dose? Maybe a typo?


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 9, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> sure it's not 0.1-0.2mg/kg IV for the pain management dose? Maybe a typo?


That was obviously my assumption, but Ive asked multiple people if its a typo and theyve all stated that QI, medical director, and ED staff from the med control hospital all presented it this way and the protocol went active with those dosages. My wife works there Part time( very very part time) and I already asked her to not give Ketamine in those doses.  Ill post the pysch protocol which is all I have a copy of. Youll see those doses are AFTER 5mg Versed. 






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 9, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Didn't realize you did flights from there, seems like driving would be easier unless it was around 1600 and all the rush hour traffic is crossing the bridge?



We usually don't unless there is extended extrication or they really need to be RSI'd


Our Ketamine is 1-2mg/kg Intubation (4mg/kg IM), 0.1-0.5mg/kg post-intubation sedation, 0.5 - 1mg/kg (2mg/kg IM) for Severe Agitation, and 0.1-0.25mg/kg for Pain.

So i'd say 1-2mg/kg for pain is pretty excessive and inappropriate. It is disassociative dosing.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 9, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> That was obviously my assumption, but Ive asked multiple people if its a typo and theyve all stated that QI, medical director, and ED staff from the med control hospital all presented it this way and the protocol went active with those dosages. My wife works there Part time( very very part time) and I already asked her to not give Ketamine in those doses.  Ill post the pysch protocol which is all I have a copy of. Youll see those doses are AFTER 5mg Versed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We give 5mg/kg IM for combative patients/chemical restraint. Completely disassociating those patients is the safest for everyone involved, patient and providers alike. We follow up with 2mg/kg IV PRN or we can do a ketamine drip if we're further than 20 minutes out from the hospital. 

Our pain management dosing is 10mg q5 prn.

Ketamine is a super safe drug, the biggest issue we've had is some transient apnea which has always resolved in under a minute. 

The way that protocol reads it looks like you can use versed OR ketamine. It doesn't say you have to use versed first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 9, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> We give 5mg/kg IM for combative patients/chemical restraint. Completely disassociating those patients is the safest for everyone involved, patient and providers alike. We follow up with 2mg/kg IV.
> 
> Our pain management dosing is 10mg q5 prn.
> 
> ...



I havent tried ketamine for chemical restraint, we have haldol and I love it. 

My issue is with the pain control protocol, particularly the PEDS. 

And you are correct, I went back and reread it. The Versed first was a recommendation from their QA guy jut he notoriously flip flops. When I worked there 2 years ago, ketamine was the worst drug ever. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 9, 2017)

@Chase gotcha, makes sense. 

Ketamine is 5mg/kg IM for excited delirium, 2mg/kg for induction, 0.2mg/kg for pain here.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 9, 2017)

Ours is 0.25mg/kg for delirium and pain. 2mg/kg for induction. 

The delirium dose is light but we can use that in combination with haldol and versed. Ive never had the need to use anymore than just haldol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 9, 2017)

Those seem like unnecessarily high doses for pain. I have never had a problem with 0.2mg/kg for analgesic purposes.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 9, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> One of our local services is rolling out a ketamine protocol at 4mg/kg IM or 1-2mg/kg IVP for pysch and pain control. 1-2mg/kg IVP and 3mg/kg IN for Peds.
> 
> My only experience with Ketamine is at my current employer but those doses seem unnecessarily high considering our induction dose for RSI is 2mg/kg IVP and nets the results you would want from an induction agent.
> 
> ...


At those doses? Yes, it will. All those are dissociation-level doses...


NomadicMedic said:


> sure it's not 0.1-0.2mg/kg IV for the pain management dose? Maybe a typo?


Typo? I sure as heck hope those doses are typos...


Chase said:


> We usually don't unless there is extended extrication or they really need to be RSI'd
> 
> 
> Our Ketamine is 1-2mg/kg Intubation (4mg/kg IM), 0.1-0.5mg/kg post-intubation sedation, 0.5 - 1mg/kg (2mg/kg IM) for Severe Agitation, and 0.1-0.25mg/kg for Pain.
> ...


I tend to agree. My experience with Ketamine in the ED has been with these same doses you wrote and I've had good results with those doses.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Hmmm the girlfriend just got her first pistol... a purple Sccy CPX-2. Now the running debate is whether the service will run a call for a shot 22YOF accidental or 29YOM cause he pissed off the GF at my address lol.


Hmmm... Vent training tomorrow... IABP webinar tomorrow... and an additional 12-lead webinar tomorrow. Way to cramp 6 hours of CME in one day lol


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 9, 2017)

How about that Angels game @VentMonkey down 6 runs in the bottom of the 9th and we make a comeback to win the game.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 9, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> How about that Angels game @VentMonkey down 6 runs in the bottom of the 9th and we make a comeback to win the game.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 9, 2017)

Wife and I sat through the Texas LTC class this weekend. Matching Taurus 738s for carry, when the card comes in.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm either getting a sccy like Cynthia got or I've got my eyes on a stoeger cougar they have in stock too 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 9, 2017)

But I still need to get my tx dl to buy it lol 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 9, 2017)

mayne, go for it all!!!! S&W 500 is a must have for you texas folks no?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Why would I want that monster? I already have my nuclear option 10mm

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 9, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Why would I want that monster? I already have my nuclear option 10mm
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


well thats because your a smart man. I have a 10mm as well, by far the best firearm i've ever purchased. hands down. Directionless... you may continue


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 9, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> mayne, go for it all!!!! S&W 500 is a must have for you texas folks no?



I had a patient who was shooting one for her first time and her boyfriend put more than one round in it. Pulled the trigger, recoil scared her and she pulled it again promptly basically amputating her left arm and taking half of his fingers off. 

Was fairly impressive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 9, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> I had a patient who was shooting one for her first time and her boyfriend put more than one round in it. Pulled the trigger, recoil scared her and she pulled it again promptly basically amputating her left arm and taking half of his fingers off.
> 
> Was fairly impressive.
> 
> ...


yea.. uhm... thats a thing lol. That actually is quite impressive.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 9, 2017)

I have my CCW in CA and a Glock 19 for carry. A little big but I can manage to conceal it comfortably.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 9, 2017)

Ive been waiting 9 weeks for a custom kydex holster for.my glock 29 with surefire x300. 

Im excited to start carrying it again.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 9, 2017)

It's about time to buy that Glock I keep talking about with the weather warning up.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 9, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I have my CCW in CA and a Glock 19 for carry. A little big but I can manage to conceal it comfortably.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm scheduled for 2019 for my CCW interview...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 9, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I'm scheduled for 2019 for my CCW interview...



Seriously!???? The whole process took roughly a month and a half for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 9, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Seriously!???? The whole process took roughly a month and a half for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Riverside county only has 1 deputy who is assigned to the CCW office from what it sounds like and it also sounds like he is assigned other tasks.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 9, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Riverside county only has 1 deputy who is assigned to the CCW office from what it sounds like and it also sounds like he is assigned other tasks.



To my understanding there is only one deputy who processes CCW's in my region as well. And... you have to have an in person interview as part of your application process?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 9, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I have my CCW in CA and a Glock 19 for carry. A little big but I can manage to conceal it comfortably.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm carrying my G27 right now and I can switch to a G23 whenever I want because the holster I'm using works for both. If I want to carry my 1911, then all it takes is about 5 minutes and I'm good to go with that. Heck, I've got a drop-leg holster for a G17/22 and it works just fine with either of my Glocks, though I must admit my G27 looks a bit funny in it.  I just hope I never have to start wearing that particular holster...


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 9, 2017)

Dang...All I had to do was send in paperwork and I had my CCW a week or so later...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 9, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> I'm carrying my G27 right now and I can switch to a G23 whenever I want because the holster I'm using works for both. If I want to carry my 1911, then all it takes is about 5 minutes and I'm good to go with that. Heck, I've got a drop-leg holster for a G17/22 and it works just fine with either of my Glocks, though I must admit my G27 looks a bit funny in it.  I just hope I never have to start wearing that particular holster...



It'll probably fit a G19 and G26 as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 9, 2017)

I like the Stoegers myself.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 9, 2017)

Even tho I love my tricked out Glock 19 and 26 lately the 43 gets all the attention. Insanely comfortable to carry with any clothing and shoots amazing well for its size.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 9, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I have my CCW in CA and a Glock 19 for carry.



If I had my CCW all I would have available to carry is my full size P-220. Perfect excuse to buy another gun.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 9, 2017)

Chase said:


> Even tho I love my tricked out Glock 19 and 26 lately the 43 gets all the attention. Insanely comfortable to carry with any clothing and shoots amazing well for its size.


The 43 is actually next on my to buy list, glad to hear someone else likes it. Did you get the mag extension and anything like that is or is just as is at the moment?


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 9, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> It'll probably fit a G19 and G26 as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In fact, it would. The 17/22, 19/23 and 26/27 all have certain dimensions that are identical. A "slide" holster built for any of these will work for all. My holster isn't a slide holster, it's a full-length for a 19/23 and the 26/27 works just fine with it. The 17/22 will not as it's too long, unless I cut off the end of the holster to allow for the extra length of a 17/22.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 9, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> If I had my CCW all I would have available to carry is my full size P-220. Perfect excuse to buy another gun.


As to getting a CCW in California, it all depends upon which County you live in.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> In fact, it would. The 17/22, 19/23 and 26/27 all have certain dimensions that are identical. A "slide" holster built for any of these will work for all. My holster isn't a slide holster, it's a full-length for a 19/23 and the 26/27 works just fine with it. The 17/22 will not as it's too long, unless I cut off the end of the holster to allow for the extra length of a 17/22.


That's why the old Glock branded plastic holsters would fit all models from a series, it was open ended 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 9, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> The 43 is actually next on my to buy list, glad to hear someone else likes it. Did you get the mag extension and anything like that is or is just as is at the moment?



Ya I have a Hyve +1 in the gun and a +2 as a backup. I like the look of them the best.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 9, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> As to getting a CCW in California, it all depends upon which County you live in.



Riverside issues them, but like my pal Desertmedic has said theres only 1 deputy for a county bigger than the state of Rhode Island. I was implying that carrying my full size 45 is doable... in the winter vs the summer and that I would have an excuse to buy another gun... (Sig P-239)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 9, 2017)

Well my fly out day with the local HEMS company was uneventful. Got asked for our ETA to a call that fire was responding to but never got dispatch. So we just sat around for 12 hours. Going to be around October before I can do another fly out.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 9, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Well my fly out day with the local HEMS company was uneventful. Got asked for our ETA to a call that fire was responding to but never got dispatch. So we just sat around for 12 hours. Going to be around October before I can do another fly out.


Trying to get a day in with the one near me before I leave. No idea if that will work out yet or not.


----------



## exodus (Apr 9, 2017)

Didn't get onto the festival teams this year, but I got the pool party standbys and neon carnival. 

@CALEMT pick the saguaro parties with me!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 9, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> The 43 is actually next on my to buy list, glad to hear someone else likes it. Did you get the mag extension and anything like that is or is just as is at the moment?



My other half loves her 43. It's not my favorite gun to shoot without an extension but with an extension it's great. Plus you can literally conceal it anywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 9, 2017)

exodus said:


> @CALEMT pick the saguaro parties with me!



We'll see bud, not going to lie I'm kinda apprehensive about taking all 3 weekends for the festivals with finals right around the corner. I don't know how people can pass medic school while working full time. I pick up 9 shifts and its like the world is coming to an end lol.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 9, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> My other half loves her 43. It's not my favorite gun to shoot without an extension but with an extension it's great. Plus you can literally conceal it anywhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's exactly why I want it. There is no doubting what's under my shirt in the summer if I carry my Sig, the thing is pretty damn hefty.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 9, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Trying to get a day in with the one near me before I leave. No idea if that will work out yet or not.



Have you taken a ride along class yet? Should be one coming up at one of the bases. We will hopefully have one at Granite soon.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 9, 2017)

I'd have to jump thru all the hoops to become a reserve cop before I'd even begin to be able to think about applying for a CCW here lol, something tells me that'd be even longer than 2019


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 9, 2017)

Chase said:


> Have you taken a ride along class yet? Should be one coming up at one of the bases. We will hopefully have one at Granite soon.


Not yet, but I did get an email back about an upcoming one. Not an ideal day, but could probably make it work. Do you know when the Granite one is?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 9, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I have my CCW in CA and a Glock 19 for carry. A little big but I can manage to conceal it comfortably.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats my service weapon.. Typical gun, it goes boom... nothing special


GMCmedic said:


> Ive been waiting 9 weeks for a custom kydex holster for.my glock 29 with surefire x300.
> 
> Im excited to start carrying it again.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


blackhawk serpa level 3 holster here. love it 


Akulahawk said:


> I'm carrying my G27 right now and I can switch to a G23 whenever I want because the holster I'm using works for both. If I want to carry my 1911, then all it takes is about 5 minutes and I'm good to go with that. Heck, I've got a drop-leg holster for a G17/22 and it works just fine with either of my Glocks, though I must admit my G27 looks a bit funny in it.  I just hope I never have to start wearing that particular holster...


Only dude I know that carries a 1911 daily is my Dads friend. He's been in the corps for like 30 years though...


----------



## exodus (Apr 10, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> We'll see bud, not going to lie I'm kinda apprehensive about taking all 3 weekends for the festivals with finals right around the corner. I don't know how people can pass medic school while working full time. I pick up 9 shifts and its like the world is coming to an end lol.


 Eye candyyyyyyy!  I would have rather been in the fests, but oh well.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2017)

exodus said:


> Eye candyyyyyyy!  I would have rather been in the fests, but oh well.


I was surprised I got placed on cart 2 since there are CVR/thermal events going on on every Saturday.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 10, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> thats my service weapon.. Typical gun, it goes boom... nothing special
> 
> blackhawk serpa level 3 holster here. love it
> 
> Only dude I know that carries a 1911 daily is my Dads friend. He's been in the corps for like 30 years though...


I'm pretty good with my 1911, better than with either Glock. I just rarely carry my 1911 because it's quite heavy. It's a full-size so it is a little difficult to conceal the grip but under a jacket, it just disappears. I also have competed in IDPA with my 1911 and my G23. I'm not really fast, but I am accurate! I first learned handgun marksmanship with a revolver. Fast is nice but accuracy is final because hits stop bad dudes.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 10, 2017)

*There's a lot of gun talk for a directionless thread. Let's move that topic to:
https://emtlife.com/threads/gun-porn.39443/page-20*


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 10, 2017)

Hey Californians
http://dailycaller.com/2017/04/07/california-prepares-to-enact-the-highest-gas-tax-tn-the-country/

Texas has some great services looking for people lol

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 10, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I was surprised I got placed on cart 2 since there are CVR/thermal events going on on every Saturday.



I was surprised to hear you got a cart too. But then I remembered how short the sign up list was in the sup's office.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 10, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> *There's a lot of gun talk for a directionless thread. Let's move that topic to:
> https://emtlife.com/threads/gun-porn.39443/page-20*



Fight the power!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 10, 2017)

Well...got our pre-approval. Thought I would be more excited. In all reality this is somewhat terrifying. So much money. Pretty sure we know what neighborhood we're going to build in. Now it's just a matter of deciding between three floor plans. Our favorite won't allow us to put very many upgrades in but our second favorite has a much larger footprint because it's a single story so you lose a lot of the yard...but it allows us some cash to play with for a few choice upgrades.

Decisions, decisions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 10, 2017)

My meal prep for the next 3 days. Not bad for a white guy.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 10, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3717
> 
> 
> My meal prep for the next 3 days. Not bad for a white guy.


3 days... you trippin' lol. Thats like 1/2 day for me


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 10, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> 3 days... you trippin' lol. Thats like 1/2 day for me


Fatty


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 10, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Fatty


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 10, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> 3 days... you trippin' lol. Thats like 1/2 day for me



I'm pairing it with rice, then there's my yoghurt, a brotein cookie, and a couple granola bars.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 10, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3717
> 
> 
> My meal prep for the next 3 days. Not bad for a white guy.


Ironically what we're having for dinner tonight as well.


----------



## Flying (Apr 10, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3717
> 
> 
> My meal prep for the next 3 days. Not bad for a white guy.


I'm jelly o' clock right now.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 10, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Ironically what we're having for dinner tonight as well.



AND it tastes good... I may have eaten one... you know... just to make sure it's not poisonous.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 10, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> AND it tastes good... I may have eaten one... you know... just to make sure it's not poisonous.



I can never cook and not at least eat a little bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 10, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> AND it tastes good... I may have eaten one... you know... just to make sure it's not poisonous.







Enchiladas a la Monkey.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 10, 2017)

That is all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## agregularguy (Apr 10, 2017)

Look at all you with your fancy meals, *I* burnt everything after falling asleep while making a burger. Woke up to the smoke detector beeping and my burger in shambles. 
Guess who's gonna be eating cereal tonight?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 10, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> That is all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my man! lol
@agregularguy rookie....


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 10, 2017)

I are Papa John's... Lol. The local ones are donating money to a constable killed last week

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 10, 2017)

Whipped up some chicken and rice (with carrot and bok choy) for dinner, with leftovers for work tomorrow


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 10, 2017)

@Jim37F that's what's up. I'm thinking about grilling some pork chops tomorrow for dinner.

I'm on Mr. Mom duty this week on a count of the girls being out of school for spring break, fun times.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 10, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I'm on Mr. Mom duty this week



So does that mean you're going to start reading better homes and gardens and like watch food network? Or soap operas?


----------



## Fido198674 (Apr 10, 2017)

Well well , day one of New Employee Orientation down and I didn't get in trouble, woo hoo. Noticed going over the polices and stuff there were a few debates on older threads that would be settled but I don't want to be a necromancer. EVOC training next week and I'll be on my way after all these online things


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 10, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> So does that mean you're going to start reading better homes and gardens and like watch food network? Or soap operas?


Something like that...


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 11, 2017)

Fido198674 said:


> Well well , day one of New Employee Orientation down and I didn't get in trouble, woo hoo. Noticed going over the polices and stuff there were a few debates on older threads that would be settled but I don't want to be a necromancer. EVOC training next week and I'll be on my way after all these online things


My first day of 2nd week at work done, still not in trouble, and my first day actually working is tomorrow. I've got something like 6 shifts with a preceptor and then I'm on my own.


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 11, 2017)

Put the house up for sale.  Five days later accepted an offer.  But it's not over in my mind until I have a check in my hand.


----------



## Lana (Apr 11, 2017)

Sometimes, I can eat a whole large pizza from a pizzeria for dinner and not even feel guilty. Well, I work out. And it was in winter.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 11, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> So does that mean you're going to start reading better homes and gardens and like watch food network? Or soap operas?


I think we need to buy him an apron to top all that off.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 11, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> So does that mean you're going to start reading better homes and gardens and like watch food network? Or soap operas?


Food Network is awesome, I don't care what anyone says (who wouldn't want to swap places with the guy that hosts "Triple D"?), and they're _telenovelas;_ I don't watch soap operas.


StCEMT said:


> I think we need to buy him an apron to top all that off.


If by apron, you mean this? Sure.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 11, 2017)

http://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamaneurology/fullarticle/2617268

Well, well, well...



> This analysis found that stroke hospitalization rates from 2003 to 2012 significantly increased for acute ischemic stroke hospitalization rates among men (41.5%) and women (30%) aged 35 to 44 years, with a near doubling of the prevalence of 3 or more of 5 common stroke risk factors among both men and women aged 18 to 64 years hospitalized for acute ischemic stroke.



(Tonight's read)


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 11, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> http://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamaneurology/fullarticle/2617268
> 
> Well, well, well...
> 
> ...


Judging by my general patient population, it's no surprise. Not that perfect health eliminates all risk, but seeing how people take care of themselves between diet, exercise, and general life choices? Doesn't shock me one bit.


----------



## Lana (Apr 11, 2017)

Speaking about gardens... I live in an apartment and don't have a green thumb to speak of and keep this photo at my desk. I really like gardens.I remember reading the book when I was a little girl.


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 11, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Food Network is awesome, I don't care what anyone says (who wouldn't want to swap places with the guy that hosts "Triple D"?), and they're _telenovelas;_ I don't watch soap operas.



Actually it should be _tele NO VE LAS_.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 11, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Actually it should be _tele NO VE LAS_.



Reminds me (with my pidgin Spanish) of the Chevy No-Va


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 11, 2017)

Pick your poison ladies and gentlemen.

#MealPrepDayTwo


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 11, 2017)

elote


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 11, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> elote


¿Con mayonesa?


----------



## Seirende (Apr 11, 2017)

I get an inordinate amount of pleasure from being able to do a good splinting job. One of my favorite procedures.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 11, 2017)

Seirende said:


> I get an inordinate amount of pleasure from being able to do a good splinting job. One of my favorite procedures.


Pillows are my friend.


----------



## Seirende (Apr 11, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Pillows are my friend.



Love the SAM splint. Throwing pillows, blankets, and towels around as needed is fun too.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 11, 2017)

I used a SAM splint for the first time in probably 10 years on saturday night. Drunk chick fell down some stairs, I immobilized her ankle with said SAM and Coban and proceeded to the closest hospital. (I did not pass Go. I did not collect $200.)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 11, 2017)

We use Sam splints all the time. 

I hate those things. I love me some vacuum splints. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 11, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> We use Sam splints all the time.
> 
> I hate those things. I love me some vacuum splints.
> 
> ...


I love my full sets of vac splints. Including a torso one

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 11, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I love my full sets of vac splints. Including a torso one


Show off.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 11, 2017)

I love COBAN. Such an underappreciated piece of equipment.


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 11, 2017)

_


VentMonkey said:



			¿Con mayonesa?
		
Click to expand...


Por seguro_


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 12, 2017)

Fire gets Coban and vacuum splints, we get till of gauze and cardboard


----------



## Tigger (Apr 12, 2017)

First day as a real boy tomorrow, just me as the medic on the ambulance. Supposed to be a double medic car but my buddy destroyed his clavicle skiing, thanks a lot man!


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 12, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I used a SAM splint for the first time in probably 10 years on saturday night. Drunk chick fell down some stairs, I immobilized her ankle with said SAM and Coban and proceeded to the closest hospital. (I did not pass Go. I did not collect $200.)


 Self medication with our good friend SoCo lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 13, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> View attachment 3730



It was too creamy.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 13, 2017)

Staging for suicidal party, deputies want us come in and evaluate a kiddo having a "bad asthma attack." So we pull up, and the deputies are waiting for us, guns drawn, to run us up the driveway. Not pleased by this, but they will not bring the kid out to us. Thanks guys, don't shoot us, guess we'll go for a walk.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 13, 2017)

Tigger said:


> Staging for suicidal party, deputies want us come in and evaluate a kiddo having a "bad asthma attack."



In the same house? Eh...I'm inclined to say




You can bring him to us.


----------



## Nick15 (Apr 13, 2017)

At the young age of 21 I'm finally going on an airplane. And also leaving California for the first time haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying (Apr 13, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> At the young age of 21 I'm finally going on an airplane. And also leaving California for the first time haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy seeing green for the first time!


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 13, 2017)

Flying said:


> Enjoy seeing green for the first time!


Hey, our down pours this winter actually yielded some lush, green mountainsides.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 13, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Hey, our down pours this winter actually yielded some lush, green mountainsides.



For the first time ever I've seen our desert hills with green grass. There's also still snow on our surrounding mountains.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 13, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> For the first time ever I've seen our desert hills with green grass. There's also still snow on our surrounding mountains.


Same here, I think the snow has melted away here though. 

We did a flight from Ridgecrest to Palmdale last rotation. As we cut across the part of Kern County's deep back deserts beyond Mojave west of Ridgecrest I looked down and saw sheep herds gnawing on grass grown from all the rain. Awesome winter.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 13, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> For the first time ever I've seen our desert hills with green grass. There's also still snow on our surrounding mountains.


Yeah, what's up with that? Big Bear looks _amazing_ and I wish I'd been able to make it out there on vacation.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 13, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Same here, I think the snow has melted away here though.
> 
> We did a flight from Ridgecrest to Palmdale last rotation. As we cut across the part of Kern County's deep back deserts beyond Mojave west of Ridgecrest I looked down and saw sheep herds gnawing on grass grown from all the rain. Awesome winter.



I miss Ridgecrest a lot. That little town is a great place to grow up. Is Liberty still a thing?


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 13, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I miss Ridgecrest a lot. That little town is a great place to grow up. Is Liberty still a thing?


Alive, and well. We see them routinely.

In other news, I did my first "two-a-day" in a long time today. We took the girls to Universal Studios yesterday, and the guilt from overindulging got the best of me.

Also, City Walk now has a Voodoo Donut. I didn't go in myself, but saw tons of people walking around with their donut boxes, and the line outside their little shop was pretty long. 

Any PNW, or specifically, Oregonians care to elaborate on the level of their awesomeness? The only thing I know of them is from those "foodie" shows.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 13, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> In other news, I did my first "two-a-day" in a long time today. We took the girls to Universal Studios yesterday, and the guilt from overindulging got the best of me.


Two a days are one of the most beautiful experiences that can be had.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 13, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Two a days are one of the most beautiful experiences that can be had.


My 23 year old self would have agreed with you. What happened to _that guy_?


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 13, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> My 23 year old self would have agreed with you. What happened to _that guy_?


Kids, a mortgage, a couple beers, and this line of work?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 13, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Alive, and well. We see them routinely.
> 
> In other news, I did my first "two-a-day" in a long time today. We took the girls to Universal Studios yesterday, and the guilt from overindulging got the best of me.
> 
> ...



What's a "2 a day"?
And voodoo donuts are... donuts. Expensive, Sweet, covered with stuff donuts. 

At the end of the day... still just a donut.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 13, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> What's a "2 a day"?


2 separate workouts in 1 day.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 13, 2017)

This will happen after mixing in two a days to an already regular workout schedule.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 13, 2017)

Right. I ate two burritos in a day ... that was a workout.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 14, 2017)

Really.....Urgent care shipping a patient out to Emergency Room because they're closing for the night....but they call us via 911 because somehow out of the 80 ambulance companies in the county supposedly no one had a less than 2 hour Eta (for a BLS response)....yeah....someone really needs to talk to their administrators about when to/not to call 911...(oh yeah, the ER is like 50 feet away in the same building....why they even needed to call an ambulance in the first place vs a tech with a gurney is beyond me....)


----------



## Rano Pano (Apr 14, 2017)

New Kendrick Lamar album "DAMN"

This is what living life is about. So good!!!


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 14, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Right. I ate two burritos in a day ... that was a workout.



You say that almost like it's a bad thing.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 14, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> why they even needed to call an ambulance in the first place vs a tech with a gurney is beyond me



Sounds like a question for a lawyer to me...





Unrelated...I love this book title (can't vouch for the content, but boy, doesn't that just grab attention?):
*A Generation of Sociopaths: How the Baby Boomers Betrayed America*


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 14, 2017)

Time to go kick the interviews ***


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 14, 2017)

Well it's official. I start orientation May 8th.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 14, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Well it's official. I start orientation May 8th.



¿Donde? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 14, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> ¿Donde?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Richmond VA.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 14, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Richmond VA.



What's your favorite part of RAA?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 14, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> What's your favorite part of RAA?



Probably that they hired him.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 14, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> What's your favorite part of RAA?


No, idea. I still have a few weeks before I even start, ask me in October when I have a feel for the place. 

It's a step in the right direction though. They are primary providers for the city (primary for some municipalities at AMR right now, but we get STLFD's leftovers and overflow), its a pay raise even if I only get base pay, they have a very nice uniform allowance for new hires, plenty of CEU opportunity so I don't have to stress about keeping up on my own as much, and I have the chance to pick the brains of PJ trainees as they come through. That and it's Richmond, I will get plenty of opportunities to learn and not be such a dumb newbie. From what I can tell, they seem to have pretty progressive protocols, which would be nice.

I like their intro process as well, at least as a new medic. Orientation + FTO rides seems like it is actually going to be a fairly lengthy process, a month at least, if not more if I had to guess. It will be nice getting to ride with another medic for a while so I can have more of a chance to learn from someone who has been around for a bit. I haven't had anything too crazy or over my head yet, but these first few months have been a lot of trial and error combined with learning what I can from folks on here.



NomadicMedic said:


> Probably that they hired him.


And this hahaha


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 14, 2017)

RAA isa service witha good rep. We used to have someone here on the forum that worked for them. They were on my short list of places at one point to work


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 14, 2017)

@StCEMT - I should have said it already but, here goes:
 #1, congrats!
 #2, excited to hear about the unique stuff you'll see!


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 14, 2017)

So who thinks we will start a war with North Korea this weekend?


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 14, 2017)

@TransportJockey, glad others can confirm it has a good rep. Everyone I've talked to said it is a great place to see, learn, and do a lot. 

@EpiEMS, thanks! I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 14, 2017)

Chase said:


> So who thinks we will start a war with North Korea this weekend?



Yay, stimulus?

Also:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 14, 2017)

Just got my first tube in over a year. 

Im not that terrible, it was just my first opportunity in that time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 14, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Just got my first tube in over a year.
> 
> Im not that terrible, it was just my first opportunity in that time.



Right there with you.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 14, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Just got my first tube in over a year.
> 
> Im not that terrible, it was just my first opportunity in that time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I haven't tubed since medic school. Been at least 6 months I'd say, maybe longer.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 14, 2017)

I had 7 tubes in my first 7 months as a medic, but I worked for a system where i did 100 runs a month at the time. Now i might do 400 runs a year. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 14, 2017)

Chase said:


> So who thinks we will start a war with North Korea this weekend?


Not too worried about starting a war as they've been at war with an ally of ours (technically) since 1950. If open hostilities commence again, perhaps we'll end the war this weekend? No need to go nuclear on the North Koreans... Some very good real-time intel and a MOAB or two should do the trick.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 14, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Right there with you.


I'm at ten for the year so far 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 14, 2017)

Annnnnd another truck intubated someone in my coverage area while I was on the other run. Sounds like that medic might be working on his third intubation of the day right now. Better him than me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 15, 2017)

With the extra paperwork required on our end every time we intubate, let alone RSI, I am ok with intubation-in-moderation.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 15, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> With the extra paperwork required on our end every time we intubate, let alone RSI, I am ok with intubation-in-moderation.


Set us loose in the OR with a good CRNA, then moderation in the field. Solves the skill and the paperwork problem!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 15, 2017)

Chase said:


> So who thinks we will start a war with North Korea this weekend?



I think the very last thing we need is another war and more nation building.

That said, unlike the last handful of nations that we've invaded, it appears that NK actually is a threat to our security. Perhaps not imminent, but moving steadily in that direction. Their nuclear capability keeps improving and we don't know for sure how far they are from developing a missile that can reach the west coast. Not to mention the option of them providing a bomb to a terrorist organization to do who knows what with.

North Korea is openly trying to develop the capability of making a nuclear strike against us, and they've repeatedly refused to make any kind of agreement with us. Most importantly, they keep TELLING US that they are going to use nuclear weapons against us. I don't know how many times you let someone threaten you with a knife before you finally pull out your gun and defend yourself.

As much as I hate to see it happen, it would probably be the most justified use of our military force in my lifetime thus far. All we can do is trust our leaders to make good decisions (I just threw up a little as I typed that).


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 15, 2017)

I think the biggest reason for not dealing with a stronger hand with North Korea is South Korea.  South Korea especially Seoul,  would be devastated by North Korea's artillery


----------



## dutemplar (Apr 15, 2017)

South Korea and Japan is in range of missiles.  Both are wanting to put serious brakes on US speed vs North Korea.  I'm more of a "drop ten MOABs, with two carrier groups and a handful of ballistic missile launchers offshore" kinda guy.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 15, 2017)

While it's always possible, I doubt it's super likely. We've been rattling sabers and making threats and whatnot against each other since 1953.....and have had multiple full blown skirmishes with firefights and casualties in the DMZ since then without going to full scale war.

(Btw the GBU-43/B Massive Ordinance Air Burst aka MOAB is so big that it has to be dropped by a C-130 cargo plane....probably not a good opening strike platform against the Norks lol.....on the other hand we do have the GBU-57A/B Massive Ordinance Penetrator (MOP) which is similarly sized (but carries half the explosive payload, is still about 10,000 pounds heavier because it is explicitly designed to be a bunker buster designed to take out Iranian and North Korean nuclear bunkers....a B2 Spirit stealth bomber can carry 2 of these guys....so yeah, the MOP would be used in a first strike against NK nuke program.....but the bomb itself is less newsworthy than the MOAB because it has half the explosive, and let's face it, the MOAB is only newsworthy over JDAMs and the countless other bombs we've dropped against ISIS and al Qaeda and the Taliban and the like because it's simply the biggest one we have.....and because for whatever reason we've kept them in a warehouse for the last decade....if we had used them shortly after development and off and in in theater, we all really wouldn't be talking about the MOAB right now lol)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 15, 2017)

dutemplar said:


> South Korea and Japan is in range of missiles.  Both are wanting to put serious brakes on US speed vs North Korea.  I'm more of a "drop ten MOABs, with two carrier groups and a handful of ballistic missile launchers offshore" kinda guy.



Curious how many MOABs we have. Do they have a huge stock of those things?


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 15, 2017)

Based purely on what I've been able to find online, we only have 20 of the things (well I guess 19 now...) considering it took almost 15 years to finally drop one, I cant imagine they've kept ordering more.....but considering some of the stupid stuff the military spends money on I wouldn't be half surprised if we did lol


----------



## dutemplar (Apr 15, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> While it's always possible, I doubt it's super likely. We've been rattling sabers and making threats and whatnot against each other since 1953.....and have had multiple full blown skirmishes with firefights and casualties in the DMZ since then without going to full scale war.
> 
> (Btw the GBU-43/B Massive Ordinance Air Burst aka MOAB is so big that it has to be dropped by a C-130 cargo plane....probably not a good opening strike platform against the Norks lol.....on the other hand we do have the GBU-57A/B Massive Ordinance Penetrator (MOP) which is similarly sized (but carries half the explosive payload, is still about 10,000 pounds heavier because it is explicitly designed to be a bunker buster designed to take out Iranian and North Korean nuclear bunkers....a B2 Spirit stealth bomber can carry 2 of these guys....so yeah, the MOP would be used in a first strike against NK nuke program.....but the bomb itself is less newsworthy than the MOAB because it has half the explosive, and let's face it, the MOAB is only newsworthy over JDAMs and the countless other bombs we've dropped against ISIS and al Qaeda and the Taliban and the like because it's simply the biggest one we have.....and because for whatever reason we've kept them in a warehouse for the last decade....if we had used them shortly after development and off and in in theater, we all really wouldn't be talking about the MOAB right now lol)



Why am I having visions of a C5 kicking a few of these out? 

OK.  We build a yuuuuuuuge catapult.  The best catapult.  The greatest catapult ever...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 15, 2017)

It'll be a great catap... I mean a wonderful catapult. Nobody builds catapults we like do. Very strong. Wonderful and powerful. I've built a lot of catapults, let me tell you.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 15, 2017)

The MOAB and similar devices are great demolition tools, but are less effective for destroying and killing than cluster or small smart munitions.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 15, 2017)

I just pronounced a 59 year old guy. I still hate that scream when you tell a wife that her husband is dead.


----------



## agregularguy (Apr 15, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I just pronounced a 59 year old guy. I still hate that scream when you tell a wife that her husband is dead.



That's my least favorite thing in the world. I can handle the deaths all day any day.. it's the death notifications that really get me. Especially pedis..


----------



## dutemplar (Apr 15, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I just pronounced a 59 year old guy. I still hate that scream when you tell a wife that her husband is dead.



The memory I _hate_ is from years back.  We very frequently went for a cute little old lady who frequently got a little idiopathic brady and passed out.  I dont remember about pacemaker and all, but she would.  The husband would always be concerned but like "just make her better like you always do."  

Well, the last time, it wasn't so good.  Brady'd out on the portapotty.  4ld, asystole.   He's telling us to make her better like we always do, we try to do the "sir, her heart has stopped completely, did you two ever talk about CPR?"  Just make her better like you always do...

To the floor, CPR, the other medic is opening the intubation kit while I'm grabbing pads and all.  

A very broken voice from the other side of the room "Maybe I shouldn't be here anymore."  He died a week after she did.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 15, 2017)

I still remember having to tell a 50-something year olds wife who rolled over and found her husband dead in his sleep that he'd died.

She knew it, it wasn't easy, but what made it worse was their school age son within earshot as I told her. That's what stuck out the most.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 15, 2017)

The ones ive never figured out are the field saves that you know will likely die anyway. It seems no matter how I phrase it the family still gets false hope. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 15, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> The ones ive never figured out are the field saves that you know will likely die anyway. It seems no matter how I phrase it the family still gets false hope.


These aren't "field saves", IMO. Enough with the grim war stories from me. A gorgeous Saturday for an 8 mile ground and pound.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 15, 2017)

Mmm Houston Mac and cheese fest today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 15, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> These aren't "field saves", IMO. Enough with the grim war stories from me. A gorgeous Saturday for an 8 mile ground and pound.


I dont disagree. The term just seems to stick cause everyone uses it. I got 3 or 4 congratulations yesterday. I told them to congratulate me when the patient walked out of the hospital.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 15, 2017)

I always hate when someone's parent is there. Didn't even work it, but a dude who was probably 30 or so was found by his mom, don't know if the kids were with him or came back with Gramma. Never seems right having to tell that to a parent, no matter the age of their child. 



VentMonkey said:


> These aren't "field saves", IMO. Enough with the grim war stories from me. A gorgeous Saturday for an 8 mile ground and pound.


I might have an almost masochistic type love of leg day pain, but screw that 8 mile run business. The last time I did that was a miserable hour of existence.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 15, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I might have an almost masochistic type love of leg day pain, but screw that* 8 mile run *business. The last time I did that was a miserable hour of existence.


That might explain my RHR of 40.

@TransportJockey that looks good! Craft brew too I imagine? Bako actually has one I've heard good things about. 

I was pleasantly surprised with how the last batch of mac'n'cheese burgers that the wife and I concocted turned out; sprinkle in some fresh grilled jalapeños, I was a happy man.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 15, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> That might explain my RHR of 40.
> 
> @TransportJockey that looks good! Craft brew too I imagine? Bako actually has one I've heard good things about.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised with how the last batch of mac'n'cheese burgers that the wife and I concocted turned out; sprinkle in some fresh grilled jalapeños, I was a happy man.


I've had beers from five different local breweries plus one from Lagunitas. It's been awesome. Although I'm now very stuffed lol

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 15, 2017)

@VentMonkey, uh yea, it probably does.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 15, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> @VentMonkey, uh yea, it probably does.


Haha, yeah I'm just being a smartass. When I did my pre-op physical for my back surgery a few years ago the 12-lead they ran read all kinda funkiness that printed out "I don't know what to make of your heart". I was waiting for them to say something, but they didn't, and here I sit...


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 15, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Haha, yeah I'm just being a smartass. When I did my pre-op physical for my back surgery a few years ago the 12-lead they ran read all kinda funkiness that printed out "I don't know what to make of your heart". I was waiting for them to say something, but they didn't, and here I sit...


Went and made the machine all confused too? Well....clearly it works pretty well if you can tick along at 40bpm and be just fine. 

I don't know how available this would be where you are at, but if I had to go crank out 8 miles, I think a nice secluded mountain trail would do the trick.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 15, 2017)

I think we're gonna go get BBQ to celebrate how nice this day is. 

No beer, but an ice cold tea will have to suffice.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 15, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I think we're gonna go get BBQ to celebrate how nice this day is.
> 
> No beer, but an ice cold tea will have to suffice.


Sweet tea?


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 15, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Based purely on what I've been able to find online, we only have 20 of the things (well I guess 19 now...) considering it took almost 15 years to finally drop one, I cant imagine they've kept ordering more.....but considering some of the stupid stuff the military spends money on I wouldn't be half surprised if we did lol


Well, the MOAB is a purely military-built weapon. So, we don't exactly know the cost per drop. I've heard it's about $170k though. If the MOAB were commercially sourced, then we'd be able to see the costs of said weapon. It's certainly a LOT cheaper than the development of the MOP. MOAB likely uses already available parts so... assembly of new weapons should be relatively easy.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 15, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Sweet tea?


Dude, its the South. Anything else is borderline sacrilege here. 

I remember when I was in LA and I asked for sweet tea before I knew it didn't exist everywhere. The poor girl looked so confused, hadn't the slightest clue as to what I was talking about.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 15, 2017)

Remember when the Bush administration was pushing nuclear bunker busters?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 15, 2017)

Well the MOP was developed during the Bush administration to bust nuclear bunkers....I'd bet they could fit a nuke warhead on it if they were that crazy lol

Fun fact, the smallest nuclear weapon we ever fielded, the Davy Crocket (recoiless rifle, 3 man team on a jeep), the smallest warhead fitted on the thing had a yield of about 10 tons (most other nukes are measured in kilotons lol)....which is also how much explosives the MOAB carries.
In other words this:
	

		
			
		

		
	







has the same amount of "boom" as this:


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 15, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Remember when the Bush administration was pushing *nuke-you-ler* bunker busters?


Fixed it for you.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 15, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Mmm Houston Mac and cheese fest today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i want mac n cheese . feed my 8 year old self!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm actually not a sweet tea fan. It's tooooooo sweet. I'm an unsweet with lemon guy. Also known as a Damn Yankee.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 15, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> i want mac n cheese . feed my 8 year old self!


Dude it was awesome lol. I am so full it's ridiculous





NomadicMedic said:


> I'm actually not a sweet tea fan. It's tooooooo sweet. I'm an unsweet with lemon guy. Also known as a Damn Yankee.



Try not liking iced tea at all and living in se Texas lol

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 15, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Dude it was awesome lol. I am so full it's ridiculous


was it all straight mac-n-cheese, or was it flavored with other stuff(bacon/other crap). I went to one when i was on vacation in SC, I was like a kid in a candy store, dumped a bit of cash, but ate soooooo much


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 15, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> was it all straight mac-n-cheese, or was it flavored with other stuff(bacon/other crap). I went to one when i was on vacation in SC, I was like a kid in a candy store, dumped a bit of cash, but ate soooooo much


All kinds. It was amazing. There were a few BBQ brisket Mac and cheese too. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 15, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I'm actually not a sweet tea fan. It's tooooooo sweet. I'm an unsweet with lemon guy. Also known as a Damn Yankee.


Oh God, even worse....you put fruit in it.......


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 15, 2017)

The big deal here on weekends is barbacoa, menudo, or carnitas. Meh....


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 15, 2017)

Mmm barbacoa

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 15, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Oh God, even worse....you put fruit in it.......


I'm a lemon/raspberry guy myself. Brew gallon batches with real raspberries at home . You should take some notes my dude. @NomadicMedic and I drink Iced tea the right way


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 15, 2017)

I love the peak truck. 12 hour shifts ftw


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 15, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I'm a lemon/raspberry guy myself. Brew gallon batches with real raspberries at home . You should take some notes my dude. @NomadicMedic and I drink Iced tea the right way


I expect that from you though, you are a damn Yankee.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 15, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> The big deal here on weekends is barbacoa, menudo, or carnitas....


...all day, urrry day in my house. Not a huge menudo guy myself though.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 15, 2017)

@Jim37F, I loooove the history of tactical nukes...fascinating stuff! Such little forethought but so much firepower


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 15, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> ...all day, urrry day in my house. Not a huge menudo guy myself though.



Menudo, I can't really deal with, my wife makes awesome enchiladas, but she doesn't like to eat them, so they're rare here. Eating enchiladas in a strange town is kinda like ordering a basic breakfast, people don't usually screw it up.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 15, 2017)

I don't really like anything very sweet (don't generally like cake or donuts or soda, etc) but I do love good sweet tea. Rarely drink it, because I try to keep my sugar intake low, but I enjoy it every now and then. Usually with barbecue.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 15, 2017)

Hey @Remi, nice profile pic...


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 15, 2017)

Before I forget-

Happy JRD (Jackie Robinson day) everybody. Dodger fan or not, that is respect.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 16, 2017)

So a friend of mine shot two people last night, wounding one and killing the other, then turned the gun on himself.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 16, 2017)

Well North Koreas missile blew up on them. Til text time.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 16, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> So a friend of mine shot two people last night, wounding one and killing the other, then turned the gun on himself.


Oh, now that sucks... sorry to hear  your friend did that.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy lich Jesus day everyone

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 16, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Well North Koreas missile blew up on them. Til text time.



I wonder how many heads rolled on that failure?


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 16, 2017)

cruiseforever said:


> I wonder how many heads rolled on that failure?



AA gunned how many generals this time...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seirende (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter, y'all!


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easters.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 16, 2017)

This cute lil' guy says happy easter too


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 16, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3756
> 
> Happy Easters.


I don't know why I like this so much, but I do. It reminds me of how I interact with my roommates.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 16, 2017)

This has got to be some kind of record for my station, first patient contact wasn't until 1645 (for a shift that starts at 0700 and routinely has 10+ transports......)


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 16, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> This has got to be some kind of record for my station, first patient contact wasn't until 1645 (for a shift that starts at 0700 and routinely has 10+ transports......)


The ghettos of Los Angeles celebrate Easter (firsthand knowledge) to the fullest, my friend.

That said, churches are all about wrapped up, most "family" BBQ's will too, so hopefully you haven't jinxed yourself. 10 calls from now 'til off-duty is definitely not unheard of. It was our routine at the old San Bernardino 24.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 16, 2017)

My partner is trying to bring his gf over and is talking about lighting some firewood in the bbq pit in our stations backyard, trying to tell him that's damn near begging for all those 10 calls crammed in the back half of shift


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 16, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> My partner is trying to bring his gf over and is talking about lighting some firewood in the bbq pit in our stations backyard, trying to tell him that's damn near begging for all those 10 calls crammed in the back half of shift



That's the ems equivalent of the rain dance.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 16, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> That's the ems equivalent of the rain dance.



Why not polish your boots while screaming the "q" word too.


----------



## redundantbassist (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## CALEMT (Apr 16, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Why not polish your boots while screaming the "q" word too.



That would be a guaranteed call because my boots have a next level layer of dust/dirt on them from the festivals.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 17, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> View attachment 3757
> 
> 
> This cute lil' guy says happy easter too


That's OK, I'll just give that one an egg too...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 17, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> That's OK, I'll just give that one an egg too...



And here I was thinking I was outdated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 17, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> That's the ems equivalent of the rain dance.


Amazingly enough, our night was actually pretty decent, total of 4 transports, had a call at like 1am for a walk up to the fire station across from the hospital but that turned into a public assist and we got cancelled, then didn't get another run till 5am which required the use of CPAP, and the oncoming crew was here early and able to take the 0645 call so we were able to clock out on time.......so does that just mean we're gonna get ran with 15 calls tomorrow? Lol


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 17, 2017)

I swear, I can't watch a medical TV show without mentally doing this. Damn job has ruined TV for me.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 17, 2017)

If I'm gonna watch a medical show, it pretty much has to be one of those where they have the cameras in a real live ER someplace COPS style (which pretty much seems to always be either England or Australia, or the occasional NYC or Boston lol), I don't even like the one where the Docs tell the story reality show confession booth style with reenactments, that's as bad as the straight up scripted stuff which always gets the same reaction^ from me lol. It's the same way with military tv shows, I can't watch 90% of them without doing this:


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 17, 2017)

Why is this bunny so creeeeeeepy?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 17, 2017)

Today was fun!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 17, 2017)

Hmm a county somewhat local to me is hiring. It's tempting

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 17, 2017)

I just talked to one of the senior staff at SCEMS, they're looking at hiring around 12 in the next few months. If you want to work in DE, now is the time.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm just not cut out for urban or suburban 24s.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 17, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I'm just not cut out for urban or suburban 24s.


Physically, I don't think anyone is. Sadly, many still don't like to admit it.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 17, 2017)

24's would be one major reason why i'd never go into EMS full time. I work 8-10 hr shifts on my once every other week type schedule, and I maybe have 1 hour cumulative "off", however thats also because i don't have much paperwork either.  I would never ever be able to last through a 24 hr shift.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 17, 2017)

Depends where I would work. At RAA, the shift I want goes for 16 and with urban EMS that's as long as I would want to work. I've done it a few times and I'm usually pretty tired at the end. I wouldn't mind a rural 24 though.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 17, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I'm just not cut out for urban or suburban 24s.


I'm not either. But a rural 48 I'm ok with 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 17, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm not either. But a rural 48 I'm ok with
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk



We work 24s and are suburban... we also have enough resources so that they're not stand-up 24s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 17, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> We work 24s and are suburban... we also have enough resources so that they're not stand-up 24s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Recently our 24s aren't standup but the calls come in so we really don't get any rest. Like every two hours or less. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 17, 2017)

I work semi rural 24's. Luckily I sleep through the night more than not. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 17, 2017)

I work a 16 and a 24 each week. The 16 is Wednesday nights, 5p - 9a and the 24 is Saturday at our more rural station.  I work the set kelly shift, so I'm filling a truck that would normally have a crew off. I gotta say, I much prefer this type of schedule to almost anything else I've ever worked.

The Wednesday nights are usually busy, but you get a few hours of sleep in there. And the occasional no hitter. Saturdays are usually pretty mellow, but the calls I do get are usually more acute. It's a good mix.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 17, 2017)

Our 24s split the difference between "usually a few hours in-house" and "a call every 1-2 hours".


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 17, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Recently our 24s aren't standup but the calls come in so we really don't get any rest. Like every two hours or less.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk



That would be the definition of a stand-up 24.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 17, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> That would be the definition of a stand-up 24.


I always used the term standup meaning no downtime at all

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 17, 2017)

I feel like my station has had more and more of those "stand up" 24s you're describing, with a call every few hours.....when I first came to my station a year ago, bad nights weren't unusual, but weren't the norm either....now outside of last shift on Easter, I'm not sure if I can even remember the last time I had a night were we actually slept more than a few hours (total, not just in a row). This alone is already making me feel dangerously close to burning out.......hopefully either I get my shift bid for another station approved soon, or we add more units for the new service area, or better yet, I hurry up and get into my Academy and move out to the real west coast


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 18, 2017)

So during weekend 1 of our music festival myself and my partner got placed on prescription medication check for ~8 hours one day. I'm sorry ma'am but that clear capsule that is 1/4 of the way filled with a brown crystal substance is definitely not prescription medication. Because you lied and tried to hide these drugs in a weekly pill dispenser these wonderful security guards and cops are now going to despose of all of these pills and you are going to be held here for 2 hours while they tear apart your car and search everything including a pat down. 

And when you try to argue about it just know that I have seen plenty of Molly/MDMA/Extasy so I am pretty good about picking it out and also the field drug test shows you are lying. Also to the lady who had activate charcoal capsules, I hate you with all my heart.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 18, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I hate you with all my heart.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 18, 2017)

Prescription medication check? That sounds like a job for "da po-lease". That sounds right up there with LEO's asking me to randomly do labs in the field, nothing I'd want any part of.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Prescription medication check? That sounds like a job for "da po-lease". That sounds right up there with LEO's asking me to randomly do labs in the field, nothing I'd want any part of.


It's done behind the scene. The security staff will take the medications (they are ideally supposed to be in the prescription bottle) to us. We just do a quick check to make sure the name one the prescription matches the name on their ID and that the pills inside at least resemble actual medication. If there is any question over the medication the security staff has test kits to test it. If it's only for personal use it will be confiscated. If it's enough for sales then LEO will arrest them and charge them. 

Sadly with the amount of deaths and ODs that we get everyone gets a car check and pull pat down. It sucks but it is needed. Those who lie about drugs sit in the sun for 2 hours while their vehicle is searched. Those who are up front usually are there for about 45 minutes for a search. 

No one likes doing it and none of us want to be "that guy" who takes their fun away but it really is needed. I also use it as a time to remind people to stay hydrated and to tell those with asthma that they need to stay on top of treating it or they may legitimately die (happens every year).


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 18, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Why is this bunny so creeeeeeepy?




It's the glasses. Apparently the carrots didn't help.


----------



## Nick15 (Apr 18, 2017)

Just got back from Texas a couple hours ago...definitely considering a move there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 18, 2017)

That moment when you're driving into work but have to pull over for one of the off going crews driving by you code 3 on a call.....
Also the moment when you walk into station and find everyone else running around mopping and vacuuming amd running around trying to knock out all the station chores at once and sheisse at 0630 meanwhile im draining the last of my coffee still generally trying to remember how to be alive


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 18, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> activate charcoal capsules


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 18, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> Just got back from Texas a couple hours ago...definitely considering a move there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Medic? There's more than a few good places hiring right now.


----------



## Nick15 (Apr 18, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Medic? There's more than a few good places hiring right now.



Emt. Only problem is my national just lapsed, but it shouldn't be too hard to get it back. We are looking at tarrant county. Mostly everything is run by fire which sucks, but commuting there would be nothing like commuting for so cal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 18, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> Emt. Only problem is my national just lapsed, but it shouldn't be too hard to get it back. We are looking at tarrant county. Mostly everything is run by fire which sucks, but commuting there would be nothing like commuting for so cal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Medstar in fort Worth is good. Plus there's good third service agencies all over the state 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick15 (Apr 18, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Medstar in fort Worth is good. Plus there's good third service agencies all over the state
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk



You work in Texas I'm guessing? Mind if I pm you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 18, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> You work in Texas I'm guessing? Mind if I pm you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do, as does Rocket. Feel free to pm me

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (Apr 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Prescription medication check? That sounds like a job for "da po-lease". That sounds right up there with LEO's asking me to randomly do labs in the field, nothing I'd want any part of.


This is also sounds like "inadmissible in a court of law."


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 18, 2017)

Tigger said:


> This is also sounds like "inadmissible in a court of law."



We do the same type of checks for the event company I work for. It's admissible because it's part of the terms and conditions you agree to when you buy tickets to these festivals. There's plenty of signs posted that say "if contraband is discovered you will be prosecuted" so on and so forth. Generally we find it and if they're honest it gets taken and disposed of and they're sent on their way. When they have a massive amount or try to lie about it is when it becomes an issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 18, 2017)

Tigger said:


> This is also sounds like "inadmissible in a court of law."


How so? If it's for personal use it just gets tossed. If it's enough for sales then LEO will take the drugs in as evidence and send it out for testing.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 18, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> How so? If it's for personal use it just gets tossed. If it's enough for sales then LEO will take the drugs in as evidence and send it out for testing.


Seems like there might be some chain of custody issues, among other things. Given the lengths that attorneys will go through to overturn a DUI, it just seems likes there's probably a case to be made there (for better or not).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 18, 2017)

Tigger said:


> Seems like there might be some chain of custody issues, among other things. Given the lengths that attorneys will go through to overturn a DUI, it just seems likes there's probably a case to be made there (for better or not).



Generally there's a LEO readily available for situations at the gate (read: at least one or two at the gate). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 18, 2017)

Tigger said:


> Seems like there might be some chain of custody issues, among other things. Given the lengths that attorneys will go through to overturn a DUI, it just seems likes there's probably a case to be made there (for better or not).


This:


Handsome Robb said:


> Generally there's a LEO readily available for situations at the gate (read: at least one or two at the gate).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There are 10-12 LEO sitting in their patrol units at the security screening area. If security pulls out a bag that is big enough for sales they will put it on a table right next to the car and wave over LEO. LEO will then start their investigation and make the arrests. 

If it's a small amount then security will just toss it in special metal bins that the police department owns and let the people carry on with getting to their camping site.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 18, 2017)

How are the searches thorough enough to find drugs, yet efficient enough not to take two hours?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 18, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> How are the searches thorough enough to find drugs, yet efficient enough not to take two hours?


Each booth has roughly 8-10 security personnel there to preform the pat down and vehicle search. At each booth there is female security to pat down the women. 

They do a rough vehicle sweep by looking through every bag, glove box, storage compartment, under the seats. They will pay attention to how the passengers are reacting. If they are acting oddly then they will spend more time searching. They are not searching for just drugs. They are looking for anything from glass bottles/containers to anything that can be used as a weapon (tent stakes as an example).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 18, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> How are the searches thorough enough to find drugs, yet efficient enough not to take two hours?



These companies that put on these events have this stuff down to a science. Also, the ones that get caught aren't generally the sharpest tools in the shed. A lot of the people I've done med checks for are already under the influence as well which doesn't help their thought process when hiding things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 18, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Each booth has roughly 8-10 security personnel there to preform the pat down and vehicle search. At each booth there is female security to pat down the women.


Sounds quite thorough, especially the pat down. Although now, it has me wondering where I would hide something if I wanted too.....I think I have a few good ideas. Also, though it doesn't sound like this security is as complacent, I have gotten through stadium security multiple times working as a member of the media with my work backpack, which had two pairs of shears and a knife in them among other things.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 18, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Sounds quite thorough, especially the pat down. Although now, it has me wondering where I would hide something if I wanted too.....I think I have a few good ideas. Also, though it doesn't sound like this security is as complacent, I have gotten through stadium security multiple times working as a member of the media with my work backpack, which had two pairs of shears and a knife in them among other things.


We don't get pat down as medical staff, not sure about the other staff. 

One place comes to mind but I just don't have the will power to do it...


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 18, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> One place comes to mind but I just don't have the will power to do it...


No festival is worth that (the drugs or the seatch), unless you're into that I guess


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 18, 2017)

In a moment of culinary...exploration?...I bought a cast iron skillet.

Now, I need to figure out something to make in it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 18, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> In a moment of culinary...exploration?...I bought a cast iron skillet.
> 
> Now, I need to figure out something to make in it.



Don't use soap when you wash it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying (Apr 18, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> In a moment of culinary...exploration?...I bought a cast iron skillet.
> 
> Now, I need to figure out something to make in it.


blanche potatoes, cheese grater, butter, salt, hash


enjoy


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 18, 2017)

Ermm....about that....


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 19, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> In a moment of culinary...exploration?...I bought a cast iron skillet.
> 
> Now, I need to figure out something to make in it.


Make sure you properly season the skillet before you use it the first time. There are guides for this on the 'net. If you neglect this, food will tend to stick to the pan. You should season the pan every so often and every time you wash it with soap/detergent. A good cast iron skillet that's properly seasoned almost never needs cleaning.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 19, 2017)

It is with the utmost pain that I write this: I managed to file my taxes on time and for the first time in a LONG time (possibly _ever_) I actually have a significant tax bill. In years past I either got a refund (sometimes very nice refund) or maybe paid a couple hundred...


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 19, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> I managed to file my taxes on time



I don't envy you on the tax bill, but this is some consolation about filing on time:


----------



## exodus (Apr 19, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> We don't get pat down as medical staff, not sure about the other staff.
> 
> One place comes to mind but I just don't have the will power to do it...



Last year a security supervisor saw one of the security guys trying to stop me and search through my dufflel bag, he pulled that security guard off his post and made them go somewhere else.  Apparently they're not supposed to stop us under any circumstances as long as we're either full Class B or T shirt with P wristbands.


----------



## exodus (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm going to be trying to get into Crafton's medic program.  I've just had nothing but headaches with NCTI to them not returning my calls, telling me something then having them say they didn't say that.  Got my Fafsa all done for the full amount, registered for the school, now just waiting on my transcripts to come over then assessment time.


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 19, 2017)

Getting ready for a road trip to Texas with the horse.  Had a great time last year, hoping for a repeat this year.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 19, 2017)

exodus said:


> I'm going to be trying to get into Crafton's medic program.



The upcoming class (89)? Or the spring class (90)?


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 19, 2017)

Listening to Santana, drinking Red Stripes, enjoying my day off. Life is good, that is all.


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 19, 2017)

_Que ritmo_


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 19, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> _Que ritmo_


To be fair, he chimes in on my Los Loney Boys Pandora station. Welcome home, buddy. Tierra and Malo as well, a good selection.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 19, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Listening to Santana, drinking Red Stripes, enjoying my day off. Life is good, that is all.


all i think of whenever i hear Santana is that song they did with the nickelback dude that just groans wherever he goes. I know Santana has other songs**


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 19, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> all i think of whenever i hear Santana is that song they did with the nickelback dude that just groans wherever he goes. I know Santana has other songs**


----------



## exodus (Apr 19, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> The upcoming class (89)? Or the spring class (90)?


Spring. I don't wan to  try and take the entrance test without a good college level A&P


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 19, 2017)

Well the local HEMS company just opened up for a full time position. Even though I don't have the 3 years paramedic experience they want the base manager told me to go ahead and apply. 

So now the wait begins..


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 19, 2017)

Don't take this the wrong way, but that sets off a few warning bells. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 19, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but that sets off a few warning bells.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


How so?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 19, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> How so?


Generally asking people to apply before they meet minimumrequirements shows that there might be a lacking of local candidates or higher turn over. Similar to ground agencies offering bonuses. 
Granted, I could be way off base, but that's been my general observations. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 19, 2017)

Or they're just plain desperate. There are a few places up here in the north east that are just simply flat out desperate. Northern NYS, and Rhode Island come to mind.

However generally i agree fully transport!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 19, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Generally asking people to apply before they meet minimumrequirements shows that there might be a lacking of local candidates or higher turn over. Similar to ground agencies offering bonuses.
> Granted, I could be way off base, but that's been my general observations.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Ahhh. I asked the manager if I should even try to apply due to the 3 year mark and they responded along the lines of "it's not gonna hurt". This base doesn't seem to have a lot of turn over. In my area everyone is hurting for medics (fire and EMS).


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 19, 2017)

@DesertMedic66 if it's the base I am seeing on their corporate website, the turnover is relatively high (at least an annual/ bi-annual opening). My dream base with this respective service would be number 4.

Pick ups to, and from Catalina, and water-ditching drills. Uh, yes and yes. That's just my crazy self though.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 19, 2017)

Holy hell. Today is five years as a nationally registered medic. Had it really been that long?

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 19, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Holy hell. Today is five years as a nationally registered medic. Had it really been that long?


Really? Lol, I thought you'd been a medic at least 7-8 years. Me? This will be my tenth.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 19, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Really? Lol, I thought you'd been a medic at least 7-8 years. Me? This will be my tenth.


Ten years as a whole in EMS. Five as a medic. Two and a half, almost three, years as an intermediate running a 911 truck. The remainder as a basic doing ift and hospital work. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 19, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Ten years as a whole in EMS. Five as a medic. Two and a half, almost three, years as an intermediate running a 911 truck. The remainder as a basic doing ift and hospital work.


I remember thinking to myself and my wife: "when our daughter is 10, I will have been a paramedic 10 years." Lo, and behold...time flies.

Also, Desert there's never any harm in dropping an app.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm 9 months of an EMT today. Uhm 9 months as a basic on a CC rig.. lol! 
You folks be too smart for me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 19, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> @DesertMedic66 if it's the base I am seeing on their corporate website, the turnover is relatively high (at least an annual/ bi-annual opening). My dream base with this respective service would be number 4.
> 
> Pick ups to, and from Catalina, and water-ditching drills. Uh, yes and yes. That's just my crazy self though.


Hesperia and Victorville have relatively high turn over rates. The majority of medics and RNs at this base have been there for 8+ years


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 19, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Hesperia and Victorville have relatively high turn over rates. The majority of medics and RNs at this base have been there for 8+ years


Yeah they do. Victimville, and Hesperia are busy bases plain and simple.

I still think pick ups on Catalina and flyovers around Disneyland are pretty cherry. I see Fullerton flying over Disneyland (TFR) quite a bit.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 19, 2017)

I was asked to apply for my employing  hospitals HEMS at a year and a half as a medic (same 3 year requirement). BUT we share a director and ive been building that relationship since day 1 at my service. I never did apply though, Im not sure im ready to give up 911 or my spot yet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 19, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> I was asked to apply for my employing  hospitals HEMS at a year and a half as a medic (same 3 year requirement). BUT we share a director and ive been building that relationship since day 1 at my service. I never did apply though, Im not sure im ready to give up 911 or my spot yet.


For a 30 mile flight to, and from Catalina Island off of the coast of Long Beach, and frequent flyovers within some of SoCals premier hot spots I would be over "911" pretty damn quickly.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 19, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> For a 30 mile flight to, and from Catalina Island off of the coast of Long Beach, and frequently flyovers within some of SoCals premier hot spots I would be over "911"pretty damn quickly.


Im in Southern Indiana. All the corn fields look the same from above. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 19, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Im in Southern Indiana. All the corn fields look the same from above.


I'm in Central California, so ditto, lol. My point remains.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> I was asked to apply for my employing  hospitals HEMS at a year and a half as a medic (same 3 year requirement). BUT we share a director and ive been building that relationship since day 1 at my service. I never did apply though, Im not sure im ready to give up 911 or my spot yet.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I would gladly drop down part time at my 911 job.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 19, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I'm 9 months of an EMT today.



I hit 5 years as a basic in November. 



VentMonkey said:


> Also, Desert there's never any harm in dropping an app.



Worst they can say is "no".


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 19, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I would gladly drop down part time at my 911 job.


Id be happy flying part time but since both services are under the hospital I cant work both. Im waiting to see if they ditch air methods for PHI in November. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 20, 2017)

So on top of a blue mohawkesque thing my roomie wants to do to my hair, he is now suggesting I go red for the Cardinals game too....Guess I am gonna be a rainbow this month. Probably gonna end up with a red racing stripe and goatee or something.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 20, 2017)

@Old Tracker _SambaPa'Ti_?...


----------



## exodus (Apr 20, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> So on top of a blue mohawkesque thing my roomie wants to do to my hair, he is now suggesting I go red for the Cardinals game too....Guess I am gonna be a rainbow this month. Probably gonna end up with a red racing stripe and goatee or something.



One of our firefighters in PS has a mohawk. Not sure how he gets around regs with that though.


----------



## exodus (Apr 20, 2017)

That was short notice.Working the festivals starting tonight on a cart.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 20, 2017)

That awkward moment when you get a CPR needed alert from the PulsePoint app....but I literally had just stepped out of the shower at home and only had a towel on (plus the fact the address was an apartment complex.....yeah let me Ricky Rescue my way to someone's home "Hi, I'm a random stranger in a Dodgers t-shirt, do you need me to be a hero??") But hey, saw Schaefer and a County Squad and Engine race by before I could get dressed so I'll leave the Ricky-ness to the guys on the clock (looked like the Schaefer might get to use their AED as they were a good min in front of the County guys...)


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 20, 2017)

exodus said:


> One of our firefighters in PS has a mohawk. Not sure how he gets around regs with that though.


I'm keeping them on a bit if a leash, it needs to look like a regular haircut when not all messed up, it won't be too crazy. That and I always wear a hat, I can hide it from the sups.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 20, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> That awkward moment when you get a CPR needed alert from the PulsePoint app....but I literally had just stepped out of the shower at home and only had a towel on (plus the fact the address was an apartment complex.....yeah let me Ricky Rescue my way to someone's home "Hi, I'm a random stranger in a Dodgers t-shirt, do you need me to be a hero??") But hey, saw Schaefer and a County Squad and Engine race by before I could get dressed so I'll leave the Ricky-ness to the guys on the clock (looked like the Schaefer might get to use their AED as they were a good min in front of the County guys...)


was wondering what happened to that app, anywhere i go doesn't use it. I thought it just kinda went by the wayside


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 20, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I'm keeping them on a bit if a leash, it needs to look like a regular haircut when not all messed up, it won't be too crazy. That and I always wear a hat, I can hide it from the sups.








I for one think @StCEMT wore it better


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 20, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> was wondering what happened to that app, anywhere i go doesn't use it. I thought it just kinda went by the wayside



We just started using it here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 20, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> We just started using it here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well NYS isn't using it as far as i know(Northern, capital district, and southern). As well as NJ(Northern, checked when i visited my parents)


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 20, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> was wondering what happened to that app, anywhere i go doesn't use it. I thought it just kinda went by the wayside


A lot of So Cal fire departments use it. LA County and City, all the Verdugo system departments (Burbank, Glendale, Pasadena, etc), most all of OC and San Diego uses it as well. Heck I can open the app now and see what Honolulu EMS is doing lol (funny thing is that it's just the EMS dept there on the app, can't see Honolulu Fire Dept on it.....which is the opposite here, can see what County Fire is doing, but they don't bother showing which ambulance is with them ha......but OCFA will list the Care unit on their calls as well, so it's a bit of a mixed bag)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 20, 2017)

Savannah uses it. My old county in DE uses it. In fact, they asked me to make the radio commercial to promote it.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 20, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> View attachment 3766
> 
> I for one think @StCEMT wore it better


Damn right.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 20, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> "Hi, I'm a random stranger in a Dodgers t-shirt, do you need me to be a hero??"



This strikes me as the major issue with PulsePoint...
I mean, if I'm in the same supermarket, or, heck, a block away, I'd mosey over. But somebody's house? Not likely.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 20, 2017)

Also...Game of Thrones, anybody?


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 20, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> This strikes me as the major issue with PulsePoint...
> I mean, if I'm in the same supermarket, or, heck, a block away, I'd mosey over. But somebody's house? Not likely.


Pretty much my thoughts, say I'm at Albertsons and it pops off for the Starbucks 50 ft away across the parking lot, I might find myself moseying on over, or even this morning one of the 2 church's next to our block or the brake shop on the corner, even if I was still in my company t-shirt on my way home from work I'd be hard pressed to show up to a private residence off duty uninvited...


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 20, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Also...Game of Thrones, anybody?


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 20, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Pretty much my thoughts, say I'm at Albertsons and it pops off for the Starbucks 50 ft away across the parking lot, I might find myself moseying on over, or even this morning one of the 2 church's next to our block or the brake shop on the corner, even if I was still in my company t-shirt on my way home from work I'd be hard pressed to show up to a private residence off duty uninvited...



Yeah - public place nearby is fair game. Residences are too risky!


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 20, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> @Old Tracker _SambaPa'Ti_?...



I listen to a lot of Vicente Fernandez and other _ranchera or norteno_ stuff. You mentioned Pandora, people freak when my Pandora jumps from Vicente, Emilio, Los Fugitivos to Sabaton or Black Sabbath.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 20, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> I listen to a lot of Vicente Fernandez and other _ranchera or norteno_ stuff. You mentioned Pandora, people freak when my Pandora jumps from Vicente, Emilio, Los Fugitivos to Sabaton or Black Sabbath.


You're hardcore, man. ¿Don Chente? He had a restaurant chain when I last worked in, and around the areas I grew up in in Los Angeles.


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 20, 2017)

I learned to speak Spanish by listening to his music. Had the Border Patrol course, but that wasn't enough to actually converse. I was blessed with a partner, on midnights, who I could ask what Vicente was singing about. he also didn't laugh at my _gringo_ butt when I would try to speak it.

Never occurred to me that it would have uses outside of LEO work, but here I be, still on the border and speaking Spanish with 99% of the patients.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 20, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> I learned to speak Spanish by listening to his music. Had the Border Patrol course, but that wasn't enough to actually converse. I was blessed with a partner, on midnights, who I could ask what Vicente was singing about. he also didn't laugh at my _gringo_ butt when I would try to speak it.
> 
> Never occurred to me that it would have uses outside of LEO work, but here I be, still on the border and speaking Spanish with 99% of the patients.


Your spanish would run circles around mine.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 20, 2017)

hola. Soy Andrew! Donde esta embajada americana

Thats all i know.


----------



## Flying (Apr 20, 2017)

Hola, que tal?
Donde se duele?
Cuantos cervezas?
Toma drogas/medicaciones?
A que hospital quiere ir?

I should probably work towards retaining more Spanish.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 20, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> This strikes me as the major issue with PulsePoint...
> I mean, if I'm in the same supermarket, or, heck, a block away, I'd mosey over. But somebody's house? Not likely.



Ours only alerts on arrests in public places. I don't believe it will give an alert on arrests in private residences unless there's a setting on the back end that the department can choose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 20, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Ours only alerts on arrests in public places. I don't believe it will give an alert on arrests in private residences unless there's a setting on the back end that the department can choose.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should alert at SNFs, citizens can provide better care than the staff at some of them...


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 21, 2017)

Flying said:


> Hola, que tal?
> Donde se duele?
> Cuantos cervezas?
> Toma drogas/medicaciones?
> ...



How about "Que pasaron?" 
(@VentMonkey Am I remembering my high school Spanish conjugations right?)


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 21, 2017)

Great if you have an MCI


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 21, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> How about "Que pasaron?"
> (@VentMonkey Am I remembering my high school Spanish conjugations right?)


Depends on your context? "¡Oyga, ya los vamos con nosotros!*" is what I like to tell our family riders. Like I said, I'm semi-fluent, my wife's spanish buries mine in the dirt.

*my spelling is even worse than my spanglish.


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 21, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Depends on your context? "¡Oyga, ya los vamos con nosotros!*" is what I like to tell our family riders. Like I said, I'm semi-fluent, my wife's spanish buries mine in the dirt.
> 
> *my spelling is even worse than my spanglish.



_No te preocupes buey, yo te entiendo perfectamente. _But, first my mind has to shift gears from English to Spanish.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 21, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> buey



Ox??


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 21, 2017)

i know how to say show me to the american embassy in like 15 languages


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 21, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Ox??


https://www.google.com/amp/www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=guey&amp=true


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 21, 2017)

Tiene dolor? Donde? El pointo to the dolor?


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 21, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Ox??



Literally yes, but more commonly used as a somewhat term of endearment, (for lack of a better term, right now.) Used among friends. That is the barrio side of my education as opposed to the more formal _Usted_ form of speaking.

edit: Hadn't read Vent Monkey's post yet when I answered.


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 21, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> i know how to say show me to the american embassy in like 15 languages



And in this day and age do you really want to self-identify as a US citizen or think the American Embassy will help you? Just curious.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 21, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> And in this day and age do you really want to self-identify as a US citizen or think the American Embassy will help you? Just curious.



Yes and yes. Granted I'm not going overseas unarmed but that's neither here nor there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 21, 2017)

I mentioned moving to Missouri to my wife and she responds back with Pennsylvania, Maryland and Delaware. 

As a conservative I feel like she doesnt even know me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 21, 2017)

I am still considering CA and CO.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 21, 2017)

Two more shifts.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice way to relax after a 36 that blew donkey balls. Multiple cask beers in a dog friendly bar. Never heard of a tamaskan dog, but they're adorable lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 21, 2017)

100mg of Ketamine, 5mg Versed, 8mg zofran, 1 endotrachial intuibation attempt, 1 nasaltrachial intuibation attempt, a king airway, EtCO2 of 70(something), respiratory rate of like 4, alcohol and "I don't know, she didn't do drugs". Only took a week to get a "Coachella call". Patient was RSI'd at the hospital.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 22, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> 100mg of Ketamine, 5mg Versed, 8mg zofran, 1 endotrachial intuibation attempt, 1 *nasaltrachial intuibation* attempt, a king airway, EtCO2 of 70(something), respiratory rate of like 4, alcohol and "I don't know, she didn't do drugs". Only took a week to get a "Coachella call". Patient was RSI'd at the hospital.


I miss BAAM's and Neosynephrine.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 22, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I miss BAAM's and Neosynephrine.


I think I'm the only medic who's ever done an nti at my agency. The joys of coming from a state that doesn't allow ground units to rsi


Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 22, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I think I'm the only medic who's ever done an nti at my agency. The joys of coming from a state that doesn't allow ground units to rsi


Same here. I believe I was the last in our service to have a (successful) NTI before it was removed. 

Ironically enough, I ran an IFT last shift and the ground paramedic who shuttled us to and from the airport was an old trainee; they reminded me of an NTI we'd had while they were training with me.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 22, 2017)

Ah the joys of scratched up RedBox DVDs.....I discovered an old unwatched RedBox of The Hobbit, Battle of the Five Armies (movie 3/3 of the Hobbit trilogy). I searched their website, they didn't have the first 2 movies, so I rented them on Amazon Prime and made today a Hobbit marathon lol, and I tell you, switching from the digital streaming to the slightly scratched up DVD has been slightly irritating, already once had to pull it out to wipe off the disc (seems to have helped) but for a minute do to the skipping was about to just rent the digital version ha


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 22, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> 100mg of Ketamine, 5mg Versed, 8mg zofran, 1 endotrachial intuibation attempt, 1 nasaltrachial intuibation attempt, a king airway, EtCO2 of 70(something), respiratory rate of like 4, alcohol and "I don't know, she didn't do drugs". Only took a week to get a "Coachella call". Patient was RSI'd at the hospital.



Ketamine in CA? Do tell- was it flight or ground or ?

I haven't nasaled in years. But it worked.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 22, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Ketamine in CA?


I'm going to go ahead and assume judging by the "Coachella Call" that this was the patients Ketamine...


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 22, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I'm going to go ahead and assume judging by the "Coachella Call" that this was the patients Ketamine...


Too bad they didn't do another 1-200mg. That would make it easy


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 22, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Ketamine in CA? Do tell- was it flight or ground or ?
> 
> I haven't nasaled in years. But it worked.


For the Coachella events we staff it with EMTs, medics, RNs, and doctors. This year we have a total of 3 doctors, 4 RNs, 5 medics, and a handful of EMTs all mixed between 2 main medical tents. We also have 6 other tents that are staffed to either the ALS or the BLS level. 

This call was at the tent in the camping area that is open 24 hours a day and is staffed with 1 doctor, 1 RN, 1-2 medics, and 4 EMTs


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 22, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I'm going to go ahead and assume judging by the "Coachella Call" that this was the patients Ketamine...


Nope. Either the doctors or the nurses haha


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 22, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Nope. Either the doctors or the nurses haha


With due respect, what kind of doctors and nurses are these to have hit the failed airway algorithm abruptly? Most EM docs are far superior than many EMS providers (including myself) with advanced airway management.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 22, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> With due respect, what kind of doctors and nurses are these to have hit the failed airway algorithm abruptly? Most EM docs are far superior than many EMS providers (including myself) with advanced airway management.


The majority of them seem to be urgent care doctors or doctors who have their own private practice. I think we have a doc or 2 every now and then that are from some major teaching hospitals in LA.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 22, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I think we have a doc or 2 every now and then that are from some major teaching hospitals in LA



If I'm not mistaken this doc was one of those. In all fairness the patient was clenched and I believe he had a successful NTI but for some reason pulled the tube because he thought he was in the esophagus? The king worked flawlessly and the patient took it like a champ considering she was still breathing, granted barely breathing but breathing nonetheless. I believe the patient also still, kinda had a gag reflex during the intuibation attempts.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 22, 2017)

If only there was a medication that helps relax clenched jaws and stops the gag reflex...oh and more ketamine....probably wouldn't have ended up in a failed airway algorithm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dutemplar (Apr 22, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> i know how to say show me to the american embassy in like 15 languages



Army languages.  I can get scotch, coffee, threaten to kill, "take me to the Americans" or "Hey baby, you youuuu doin" in quite a few.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 22, 2017)

dutemplar said:


> Army languages.  I can get scotch, coffee, threaten to kill, "take me to the Americans" or "Hey baby, you youuuu doin" in quite a few.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 22, 2017)

@DesertMedic66 is literally killing people out here.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 22, 2017)

Spending my Saturday morning watching my 6 year old smoke the other two kids in her swimming lessons group.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 22, 2017)

Time to start the first half of today's two a day. Feels shameful neither one of them is legs.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 22, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Time to start the first half of today's two a day. Feels shameful neither one of them is legs.



I did an awesome leg workout the other day. Did a 3 cycles of a circuit of squats (185# x10), deadlifts (205# x10), lunges (115# x10), wall ball squats (20# x10) and rowing (60 seconds) then ended with some abs. Only took about half an hour, if that, and I my legs were cooked by the end of it. 

Only issue was it interrupted my scheduled runs to get ready for the TEMS test. Gotta get a good run in tomorrow to make up for it. I never have motivation issues when it comes to the gym or riding a stationary bike but running is my nemesis. @VentMonkey and @STXmedic have hooked me up with some good running programs though to get my 1.5 mile time respectable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 22, 2017)

About to go watch the annual charity boxing between cops and firefighters. I marked out of service for the FD and will actually enjoy beer for the first time in a year. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 22, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> I did an awesome leg workout the other day. Did a 3 cycles of a circuit of squats (185# x10), deadlifts (205# x10), lunges (115# x10), wall ball squats (20# x10) and rowing (60 seconds) then ended with some abs. Only took about half an hour, if that, and I my legs were cooked by the end of it.
> 
> Only issue was it interrupted my scheduled runs to get ready for the TEMS test. Gotta get a good run in tomorrow to make up for it. I never have motivation issues when it comes to the gym or riding a stationary bike but running is my nemesis. @VentMonkey and @STXmedic have hooked me up with some good running programs though to get my 1.5 mile time respectable.
> 
> ...




I started working out with a trainer and we did leg stuff on Wednesday and I'm still hurting today. That's no bueno


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 22, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3767
> 
> Spending my Saturday morning watching my 6 year old smoke the other two kids in her swimming lessons group.


What'd you put in your daughters wheaties!?!?


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 22, 2017)

@Handsome Robb That sounds like a great before work set up, might have to try something like that one of these days when time is short.Try a stationary bike with the resistance set high after your lifts some day and go until you cant anymore. It will murder you.

They would be the ones to ask, I cringe when @VentMonkey talks about his 8 mile runs. The short route I do with my roommate is 1.5 miles and I've learned that hills make running better, there is nowhere flat to run here...once we get to the flat part on the last .6mi stretch, we can usually pick up the pace real good. It just feels so much easier once you get to the straight away after a mile of hills

@NomadicMedic  It is much bueno. Embrace the soreness. It gets easier.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 22, 2017)

@NomadicMedic Didn't you used to do some kind of competitive cycling?


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 22, 2017)

I went tubing in New Braunfels yesterday, walked the dogs a mile and a half today, and discovered Goodsen's Cafe in Tomball, TX. I have literally gained weight.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 22, 2017)

Lol I spent the better part of 12 hours at Stuttgarden here over the past two days due to them having specialty beers... I think I gained weight just with the food. Not to mention the eheavy beers. I know your pain lol 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## shelvpower (Apr 22, 2017)

I guess my night shift can't get any worse. Drove over a concrete block on the highway while responding to a mass casualty incident. Both rims on the left side of the rapid response vehicle (VW Golf 7) is FUBAR, as well as the vehicle's suspension. 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 22, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> @NomadicMedic Didn't you used to do some kind of competitive cycling?



I did. It's been over a decade. I forgot how bad it hurts and it takes a long time... a lot longer... to recover.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 22, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> @DesertMedic66 is literally killing people out here.


Makes you realize how no one is immune from dying. Doesn't matter the age, gender, career, or any of that also, don't do drugs. 

Calling family and talking to them sure did suck.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 23, 2017)

Had to break out the back up uniform pants and the extra boots thanks to a one car MVC into the woods/swamp. 

Georgia swamp mud stinks.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 23, 2017)

After much drunken discussion about actually boxing next year, weve decided that we will restart our departments firefighter combat challenge team. Im much more ok with that then I am boxing.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying (Apr 23, 2017)

Someone invite me to a place with liquor and pig roast.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 23, 2017)

Flying said:


> Someone invite me to a place with liquor and pig roast.


Sooo, any of my in-laws BBQ's?? Ok maybe not pig roast, but you get the idea.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 23, 2017)

Brother Thelonius: you sir, have yet to disappoint me.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 23, 2017)

you west coast folks, Beer universe was just put in, here in albany and they have an entire west coast section. Suggestions please!


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 23, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> you west coast folks, Beer universe was just put in, here in albany and they have an entire west coast section. Suggestions please!


Uh, I just dropped one. Also, Scrimshaw, and anything from Ballast Point Brewery I like.

You can never go wrong with a bit of "Texas Tea" either, aka, Shiner Bock.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 24, 2017)

This wasn't a fun thing to see on Facebook today
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 24, 2017)

Layla. Clapton. Acoustic. Enough said.

Edit: @TransportJockey hope everyone was ok.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 24, 2017)

Yikes


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 24, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> you west coast folks, Beer universe was just put in, here in albany and they have an entire west coast section. Suggestions please!



Do you guys up in Albany have "Half Time", the big-a** beer store that I used to frequent in Dutchess County?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Layla. Clapton. Acoustic. Enough said.
> 
> Edit: @TransportJockey hope everyone was ok.


Both medics and the student walked away, as did both people in the car that hit them

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 24, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Do you guys up in Albany have "Half Time", the big-a** beer store that I used to frequent in Dutchess County?


not that i know of.. we may though who knows! we just have beer universe: https://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/beer-universe-albany. Cheap if you want bulk, cheap if you want anything really...


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 24, 2017)

@NysEms2117 Gotcha - looks like the one furthest south is in Kingston.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 24, 2017)

@EpiEMS & @NysEms2117 you all don't have BevMo's on the East Coast?


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> @EpiEMS & @NysEms2117 you all don't have BevMo's on the East Coast?


Not that I'm aware of...plus NYS has some reallllllly restrictive laws - they don't want liquor chains, namely.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> @EpiEMS & @NysEms2117 you all don't have BevMo's on the East Coast?



I think in New Hampshire or something like that... @EpiEMS is right. It's yet another thing NYS doesn't want lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 24, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> It's yet another thing NYS doesn't want lol.


Yup - rightly or wrongly, it keeps prices up and liquor store owners happy.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 24, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Yup - rightly or wrongly, it keeps prices up and liquor store owners happy.


although this beer universe is cheaper then going to shop rite or any other food chain... so i bring my business there, as well as recommend to locals(not my parolees though ).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 24, 2017)

I was all excited to finally have two days off tomorrow since I'm on a 48 on 24 off 48 on 24 off 24 on OT run only to realize I have TECC tomorrow and Wednesday...eff me. 

Remind me again why I want to buy a house? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 24, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Remind me again why I want to buy a house?


Because renting blows. The freedom of homeownership is quite rewarding in, and of itself.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Because renting blows. The freedom of homeowner is quite rewarding in, and of itself.


And then your AC goes out 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 24, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> And then your AC goes out


...followed by your drainage system.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> ...followed by your drainage system.


And leak in the roof.

That said. I need to get a pt gig or pick up more ot to save for a house. Either here or in Georgetown. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 24, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Remind me again why I want to buy a house?


Paying yourself imputed rent > paying somebody else rent? Also, tax deduction. That's the big one.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 24, 2017)

Got a big, legal paper sized manila envelope in the mail from the City and County of Honolulu, opening it with baited breath, hoping it had good news on the results of my fingerprints and it was manila sized with a packet of follow on instructions for the next step......
Nope, slightly confused, pulling out another blank fingerprints card, the letter inside politely informed me that the police department I did mine at forgot to fill out a section of paperwork when I did it originally so I get to basically redo my fingerprints -_-


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 24, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Got a big, legal paper sized manila envelope in the mail from the City and County of Honolulu








Sorry man, that's a major tease.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Apr 24, 2017)

Turning 40 means that the same head-first dive into second base you've been doing for 20+ years now results in a torn hamstring. 
#gonnaleaveamark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Because renting blows. The freedom of homeowner is quite rewarding in, and of itself.



Hah! Renting is awesome when you can move wherever, don't have to worry about $10K foundation repairs or silly insurances or new roofs, and generally don't have to give a burrito.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 24, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Hah! Renting is awesome when you can move wherever, don't have to worry about $10K foundation repairs or silly insurances or new roofs, and generally don't have to give a burrito.



I don't plan on moving anywhere anytime soon. Rather put my money into a property that's going to make me money in the long run. 

Plus we're building a new house so with that comes warranties and all that fun stuff. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm a big fan of being a home owner. I get to tinker and screw around with stuff! + I got my house super duper cheap, i also did not plan on moving anywhere anytime soon, however a swarm of recent job offers has my head spinning


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 24, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I'm a big fan of being a home owner. I get to tinker and screw around with stuff! + I got my house super duper cheap, i also did not plan on moving anywhere anytime soon, however a swarm of recent job offers has my head spinning



New doughnut shops opening up? 

I'm looking forward to it, just a very daunting task. The 250k of debt is a little scary...but it'll be worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 24, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> New doughnut shops opening up?
> 
> I'm looking forward to it, just a very daunting task. The 250k of debt is a little scary...but it'll be worth it.
> 
> ...


yea keep an eye out its called "NYS donuts" rule#1 is for all customers to make it look like they aren't doing their job but actually just need a cawfee. *I know your kidding, this is more here to prevent other from attempting to shred me*. But I seriously don't know whats good with all the offers. I'm with an 8year mortgage atm, under 6 digits(obviously). In middle of nowhere NYS my Uncle just built a 6 bedroom 4 bath on his apple farm for under 200k(land not factored in) But he's got something like 900 acres of land


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 24, 2017)

Eight years? I'd buy for that


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 24, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> In middle of nowhere NYS my Uncle just built a 6 bedroom 4 bath on his apple farm for under 200k(land not factored in) But he's got something like 900 acres of land



This reminded me...it's kinda crazy to think it, but NYS is sitting on tons of shale:






Mmmm...tasty tasty shale


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 24, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Eight years? I'd buy for that


The thing that really really helped me was 1. swallowing my pride and living with my folks whenever possible, and 2. Having virtually 0 student debt.
Found a really nice 2900 sq ft 3 bed 2 bath for super cheap <185,000. In the nicest part of the city(right on the outskirts.)


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 24, 2017)

Ive been a paramedic for 3 years and 2 days. Time flies

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Apr 24, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Mmmm...tasty tasty shale









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 24, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


>


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 25, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> This wasn't a fun thing to see on Facebook today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw that and thought perhaps someone was reading their Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy and leaned against a little switch, inadvertently starting up the Improbability Drive on their ship... resulting in an Australian ambulance crew suddenly being transported to this very spot... unfortunately without remaining "wheels down" in the process.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 25, 2017)

Moral of the story, don't try to beat the full sized pickup truck in your two door hatchback when turning left out of a parking lot across traffic. 

Do you want to get intubated? That's how you get intubated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow, news is showing major crash with tanker truck on fire shutting down the 5 freeway in both directions at Colorado Blvd, news showing multiple Glendale and LA City FD units on scene...wondering how many of those blue helmet AOs I know...


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 25, 2017)

Hmmmmm....right at rush hour your time. It must suck massively to be in that traffic.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 25, 2017)

A dispatcher that has been dispatching for Albany for the past 36 years put out his last transmission today.. Somebody with that knowledge and skill will be missed . Someday I wish I can be called Tank too.. lol


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 26, 2017)

Texas state government class is done, just one summer semester left until Bachelor's #2 is done, then on to master's degrees. I want a seat at the grown up table.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 26, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Texas state government class is done, just one summer semester left until Bachelor's #2 is done, then on to master's degrees. I want a seat at the grown up table.


3 B.S's is the way to go!


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 26, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> 3 B.S's is the way to go!


I'm full of B.S., does this count?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 26, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I'm full of B.S., does this count?


as am i! and ofc it does!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 26, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I'm full of B.S., does this count?


Yes. If you want to be a boss, that is.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 26, 2017)

Remi said:


> Yes. If you want to be a boss, that is.


or work for the state/uncle sam


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 27, 2017)

Took my last college exam today, for the somewhat foreseeable future at least. 

I dun gradgeeated y'all.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 27, 2017)

Respiratory distress, sounds like blowing bubbles through a straw. LPN knows very little. Can't get a steady O2 sat, because equipment is being mean. Monitor wouldn't retake a bp (I didn't forget to try to palp). Blew the IV.

Walk into ED like ¯\_(ツ)_/ ¯.

Moving on.....


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 27, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Respiratory distress, sounds like blowing bubbles through a straw. LPN knows very little. Can't get a steady O2 sat, because equipment is being mean. Monitor wouldn't retake a bp (I didn't forget to try to palp). Blew the IV.
> 
> Walk into ED like ¯\_(ツ)_/ ¯.
> 
> Moving on.....



Did you ventilate effectively with CPAP or a BVM with PEEP?


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 27, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Did you ventilate effectively with CPAP or a BVM with PEEP?


Oh yeah, he got that right away. Just couldn't get anything else to work.


----------



## luke_31 (Apr 27, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Respiratory distress, sounds like blowing bubbles through a straw. LPN knows very little. Can't get a steady O2 sat, because equipment is being mean. Monitor wouldn't retake a bp (I didn't forget to try to palp). Blew the IV.
> 
> Walk into ED like ¯\_(ツ)_/ ¯.
> 
> Moving on.....


Sometimes it's here's the patient, at least they have a heartbeat and are breathing, good luck.  I've had a few of those over the years.  Of course it helps now that I work for a hospital based system, so when I bring in something like that, they know it was just one of those days rather then the usual "great another useless paramedic bringing me a train wreck ".


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 28, 2017)

So, I read a ton about the military/military history, but every time I see a (modern) military powerpoint, I am lost for words...




This is a nightmare.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 28, 2017)

Dafuq is this sheiße? Even though the company bought an entire fleet of brand new mods and at least 20 of them have gone in service replacing other mods.....somehow none of those are available as reserves so somehow we're in one of the oldest vans as a reserve rig right now bleh


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 28, 2017)

luke_31 said:


> Sometimes it's here's the patient, at least they have a heartbeat and are breathing, good luck.  I've had a few of those over the years.  Of course it helps now that I work for a hospital based system, so when I bring in something like that, they know it was just one of those days rather then the usual "great another useless paramedic bringing me a train wreck ".


That's why I like dropping mostly off to one hospital. they get to know our medics, and our medical director works in the ED. So if we bring them a train wreck like that, the general consensus is "Well, they couldn't get ABCs fixed, so lets help them out and get this done"


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 28, 2017)

Well, last shift in STL was today. Definitely looking forward to this new job. 



TransportJockey said:


> That's why I like dropping mostly off to one hospital. they get to know our medics, and our medical director works in the ED. So if we bring them a train wreck like that, the general consensus is "Well, they couldn't get ABCs fixed, so lets help them out and get this done"



Yea, I don't know any hospital staff. Too many that we go to. Fortunately this wasn't too heavy of a call to dump like that. It limited what I was willing to do some and left reassessment sparse, but that was taken care of once we got in. Just had to take a few minutes to help play catch up.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 29, 2017)

Back from a week in Atlanta. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 29, 2017)

So...11 transports in, 160 miles driven in the shift, 2 hours before shift change....I finish cleaning the gurney at the hospital, wheeling it back out and while loading it into the rig I think to myself "With just a little bit of luck, this will be the last call of the day...." Big mistake there, because as I pull out of the parking lot "[dispatch], 201 is clear from Kaiser"...."201 copy clear, start for a County call at [such and such address], break, 1402 (other unit already assigned to and enroute to the call) you may cancel"....... -_-


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 29, 2017)

Update to the local service that was using 1-2mg/kg ketamine for pain. 

The QA guy and medical director suspended the protocol due to "multiple sources" pointing out that it was the wrong dose. 


That has to be embarrassing to say. Even more embarrassing that it took nearly 2 weeks to figure that out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 29, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Update to the local service that was using 1-2mg/kg ketamine for pain.
> 
> The QA guy and medical director suspended the protocol due to "multiple sources" pointing out that it was the wrong dose.
> 
> ...


I wonder how many times that protocol got used before they suspended it. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 30, 2017)

.. and that's all I'm going to say about that.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 30, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Update to the local service that was using 1-2mg/kg ketamine for pain.
> 
> The QA guy and medical director suspended the protocol due to "multiple sources" pointing out that it was the wrong dose.
> 
> ...



That guy sounds....unpleasant to work with.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 30, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> Back from a week in Atlanta. How's everyone doing?


Chimpie comes back and has to pretty much do this:


Chimpie said:


> .. and that's all I'm going to say about that.


This is why we can't have nice things


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 30, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> .. and that's all I'm going to say about that.


Does this mean I can't start poking y'all with a pointy stick?

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 30, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Does this mean I can't start poking y'all with a pointy stick?


I'm a cranky chimp today. Poking is not recommended.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 30, 2017)

...now if bathing a 90 lb. English bulldog didn't physically require 3-4 people, he'd be set.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 1, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> Turning 40 means that the same head-first dive into second base you've been doing for 20+ years now results in a torn hamstring.
> #gonnaleaveamark
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







One week later... just now starting to walk somewhat normally
#nsfw #toomuchthigh



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (May 1, 2017)

Is it just me, or has there been a lot of high school seniors needing to write papers on EMS for their English class posting lately?

And, @gotbeerz001 .....ouch!!!


----------



## CALEMT (May 1, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> One week later... just now starting to walk somewhat normally



Dude... that's gnarly.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 2, 2017)

Cant even BLS a nose bleed today

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (May 3, 2017)

Oh, we can totally knock this run out and be back in bed by 0300......stupid sepsis protocol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 3, 2017)

@everybody if thats possible. GMAIL users, DO NOT CLICK links. It is a scam, clicking the link will dump your contacts and information. This is a scam.
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...l-scam-link-doc-invitation-hack-a7716581.html


----------



## StCEMT (May 3, 2017)

Just a few days til I have to play tetris with 9 guns, a couple hundred rounds of ammo, 1 bow, 1 fridge, 1 range cart, fishing stuff, a mountain of clothes, hunting waders/overalls/coveralls, 1 tv, assorted EMS related books, small cooking appliances, food, and a whole list of other random small things for an 859 mile trip in my little old truck. Really hoping this non-stop rain stops before I have to load it all up....


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 3, 2017)

I've got a paramedic student tonight. It's nice to be under the students white cloud umbrella.


----------



## StCEMT (May 4, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I've got a paramedic student tonight. It's nice to be under the students white cloud umbrella.


On one hand I feel for the student on having white cloud streaks....on the other, I have had nights I work non-stop til 0500 and know how precious that umbrella is.


----------



## Old Tracker (May 4, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Just a few days til I have to play tetris with 9 guns, *a couple hundred rounds of ammo*, 1 bow, 1 fridge, 1 range cart, fishing stuff, a mountain of clothes, hunting waders/overalls/coveralls, 1 tv, assorted EMS related books, small cooking appliances, food, and a whole list of other random small things for an 859 mile trip in my little old truck. Really hoping this non-stop rain stops before I have to load it all up....



That sir is not nearly enough for one gun. _Hint_ The only time you can have too much fuel or ammo is if you are on fire.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 4, 2017)

Happy fourth. May the fourth be with you 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (May 4, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Happy fourth. May the fourth be with you


----------



## StCEMT (May 4, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> That sir is not nearly enough for one gun. _Hint_ The only time you can have too much fuel or ammo is if you are on fire.


Your right, it's not. Sadly my college years have not allowed me to show most of them love except one or two when I was on the shooting team here. Then I was peaking at 750/week at one point.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 4, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Happy fourth. May the fourth be with you
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (May 4, 2017)

May the Fourth be with you for Cinco de Mayo tomorrow, for if you have a few too many tequila shots you'll experience Revenge of the Sixth


----------



## CALEMT (May 4, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> May the Fourth be with you for Cinco de Mayo tomorrow, for if you have a few too many tequila shots you'll experience Revenge of the Sixth



So original....


----------



## VentMonkey (May 5, 2017)

Nothing like a nightcap (God bless "Das Boot"), watching my wife do homework posts all while listening to "Earth, Wind, and Fire" after a long, hot, and busy shift filled with critically ill patients and a nice enough trainee on an OT shift.

#MonkeyOut


----------



## Jim37F (May 5, 2017)

Oooh, shiny, brand new ambulance, yesterday's shift swapped into, less than 500 miles on the odometer, comes complete with power load system


----------



## Jim37F (May 5, 2017)




----------



## VentMonkey (May 5, 2017)

@Jim37F is that the final product? I almost feel as if a "County Fire" style stripe down the middle of the scheme would give it that final pop, uniformity, and most likely appease their fire clientele.


----------



## Woodtownemt (May 5, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Oooh, shiny, brand new ambulance, yesterday's shift swapped into, less than 500 miles on the odometer, comes complete with power load system


Are these gonna be the standard for all units in the near future? That would make 24's just a tiny bet better.


----------



## Woodtownemt (May 5, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 3788


Oh did they also happen to throw in a p.a. system with headsets like city RA's? lol


----------



## CALEMT (May 5, 2017)

Woodtownemt said:


> with headsets



Not gonna lie. Headsets would be nice to have in the rig.


----------



## terrible one (May 5, 2017)

I like the red. I also like the idea of a county stripe down the side would make it pop.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 5, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> comes complete with power load system



I have to say, I'm surprised that there isn't a statutory (or KKK-1822) mandate for power load yet.


----------



## Jim37F (May 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> @Jim37F is that the final product? I almost feel as if a "County Fire" style stripe down the middle of the scheme would give it that final pop, uniformity, and most likely appease their fire clientele.


I agree, but nope, what you see is what we get haha, still nice, but yeah, a stripe down the side would look better IMO



Woodtownemt said:


> Oh did they also happen to throw in a p.a. system with headsets like city RA's? lol


Nope, no PA or headsets, but we do have a working eQ2b which is louder than the Whelen siren lol (even though the Q is only supposed to be a secondary...yeah...sure....lol)


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 5, 2017)

So this was lunch today.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 5, 2017)

I love when traffic camera tickets are approved when your clearly responding L&S... In a state car.... with state plates... pay 50$ my arse. That kinda day i suppose.

Edit: Approved by a cop thats not my biggest fan..


----------



## VentMonkey (May 5, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> So this was lunch today.


Nice try, Bru but I live everyday like it's Cinco De Mayo. Also, I likes my burritos _seco.



_


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Nice try, Bru but I live everyday like it's Cinco De Mayo. Also, I likes my burritos _seco.
> View attachment 3789
> _



This was so good. One of my former colleagues whom I used to work with at Rural/Metro suggested this little joint. A wet California burrito. Yummy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying (May 5, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> So this was lunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything is so right in that picture.


----------



## Jim37F (May 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Nice try, Bru but I live everyday like it's Cinco De Mayo. Also, I likes my burritos _seco.
> View attachment 3789
> _


----------



## VentMonkey (May 5, 2017)

Lol, you guys make me chuckle with "authentic".

_!Bienvenidos!_ Enjoy the 5th y'all.


----------



## FoleyArtist (May 5, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 3788


do the als rigs still have a huge "paramedics" banner on the side?


also, something i read in the intro thread prompted a question.
the LAFD NP rigs, are those NP full sworn FFs? were they already FF's that are NPs, sent NP's to academy, or single function providers?


----------



## Jim37F (May 5, 2017)

ProbieMedic said:


> do the als rigs still have a huge "paramedics" banner on the side?


Skinny black letters, still visible, but not as huge I guess? One of the 2 medic units was at the hospital with us earlier, but didn't think to grab a pic of RA504 lol




> also, something i read in the intro thread prompted a question.
> the LAFD NP rigs, are those NP full sworn FFs? were they already FF's that are NPs, sent NP's to academy, or single function providers?


As far as I know they're single role NPs....no idea if they're also current or former FFs, all the pics I've seen they're in scrubs, haven't actually met any of those crews yet though.


----------



## CALEMT (May 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, you guys make me chuckle with "authentic".
> 
> _!Bienvenidos!_ Enjoy the 5th y'all.



Not gonna lie. That wet burrito sure looks good.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 5, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Not gonna lie. That wet burrito sure looks good.


"wet burritos" are typically regional (e.g., Sonoran-style). The only burrito I do wet is "Manual's Special" at the world famous El Tepeyac in East Los Angeles. The biggest, the best, and the only.

My preference has been tailored to my upbringings, so I prefer dry (seco). It looks ok, but afraid I am that Mr. Bru is missing quite a few "line items" that would otherwise give way to an awesome _burro_ without them telling you it's "authentic" then dousing it with cheese. Lol, but alas, different strokes...

Also, the California burrito is just that, from California. It's also got specific line items none of which include "red sauce".

#BurritoScience101


----------



## gonefishing (May 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> "wet burritos" are typically regional (e.g., Sonoran-style). The only burrito I do wet is "Manual's Special" at the world famous El Tepeyac in East Los Angeles. The biggest, the best, and the only.
> 
> My preference has been tailored to my upbringings, so I prefer dry (seco). It looks ok, but afraid I am that Mr. Bru is missing quite a few "line items" that would otherwise give way to an awesome _burro_ without them telling you it's "authentic" then dousing it with cheese. Lol, but alas, different strokes...
> 
> ...


Mr.Bru needs to be shown flavor country lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (May 5, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Skinny black letters, still visible, but not as huge I guess? One of the 2 medic units was at the hospital with us earlier, but didn't think to grab a pic of RA504 lol
> 
> 
> As far as I know they're single role NPs....no idea if they're also current or former FFs, all the pics I've seen they're in scrubs, haven't actually met any of those crews yet though.


Negative.  Full blown NPs off countys floor.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (May 5, 2017)

_¡Aquí esta y nada mas, mís amigos!_


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3791
> 
> _¡Aquí esta y nada mas, mís amigos!_


everything looks so spicy.. that would hurt to eat... unless ofc it's deceptive.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 5, 2017)

These are what it's all about. If only you poor souls could realize.


----------



## gonefishing (May 5, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> These are what it's all about. If only you poor souls could realize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (May 5, 2017)

Just found out that NJ EMS releases all the information of any investigation ongoing.  Kinda fun looking through them all to see what everyone did.  Few kiddie porns, lots of impersonating, and one medic who held a patient in a choke hold while they rolled out to the ambulance.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 5, 2017)

exodus said:


> Just found out that NJ EMS releases all the information of any investigation ongoing.  Kinda fun looking through them all to see what everyone did.  Few kiddie porns, lots of impersonating, and one medic who held a patient in a choke hold while they rolled out to the ambulance.


I spend my slow days looking at the court paperwork for CA on medics who got their licenses revoked. Some are very interesting


----------



## FoleyArtist (May 5, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I spend my slow days looking at the court paperwork for CA on medics who got their licenses revoked. Some are very interesting



example of "interesting?" 

i assume the majority is DUI or narc discrepancies?


----------



## gonefishing (May 5, 2017)

ProbieMedic said:


> example of "interesting?"
> 
> i assume the majority is DUI or narc discrepancies?


DUI is usually the emt level lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (May 5, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> DUI is usually the EMD prerequisite lol


You sir, are an animal.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 5, 2017)

ProbieMedic said:


> example of "interesting?"
> 
> i assume the majority is DUI or narc discrepancies?


A lot of DUI. A medic was high on benadryl (injected himself with a huge amount from work) while on duty. Another medic stole a boat and rammed a police boat. A handful of sex charges.


----------



## FoleyArtist (May 5, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> A lot of DUI. A medic was high on benadryl (injected himself with a huge amount from work) while on duty. Another medic stole a boat and rammed a police boat. A handful of sex charges.



whoa i feel like there is an amazing backstory to this stealing of a boat. hahaha


----------



## CALEMT (May 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Also, the California burrito is just that, from California. It's also got specific line items none of which include "red sauce".



Or "Mexican cheese". I prefer queso fresco.


----------



## exodus (May 5, 2017)

This is like a real life version of that "mechanism of injury" video on youtube....


https://rumble.com/news/v2088-car-crash.html?mref=6i76&mrefc=2


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> "wet burritos" are typically regional (e.g., Sonoran-style). The only burrito I do wet is "Manual's Special" at the world famous El Tepeyac in East Los Angeles. The biggest, the best, and the only.
> 
> My preference has been tailored to my upbringings, so I prefer dry (seco). It looks ok, but afraid I am that Mr. Bru is missing quite a few "line items" that would otherwise give way to an awesome _burro_ without them telling you it's "authentic" then dousing it with cheese. Lol, but alas, different strokes...
> 
> ...



Mr. Bru is willing to learn. Mr. Bru loves good Mexican food! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3791
> 
> _¡Aquí esta y nada mas, mís amigos!_



Oh sh*t, that looks delicious!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 5, 2017)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Flying (May 5, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> These are what it's all about. If only you poor souls could realize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno. I'm a El Pollo Loco/Baja Fresh guy.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 5, 2017)

Flying said:


> I dunno. I'm a El Pollo Loco/Baja Fresh guy.


The 1/2 pound red burrito with the mild sauce is very hard to beat at that price point. It's good hot, warm, and even cold.


----------



## CALEMT (May 5, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> The 1/2 pound red burrito with the mild sauce is very hard to beat at that price point. It's good hot, warm, and even cold.



Theres just something about the fiesta pack that goes with drinking an excess amount of beer while fishing. Good times... Or... when you're starvin' like marvin at 0600 and theres leftover soft tacos.


----------



## StCEMT (May 6, 2017)

Both roommates have left and the room is bare, I am officially wrapping up my last night as a college student. The lack of flatulence and game of thrones marathons is bittersweet, but RAA should be a good change.


----------



## luke_31 (May 6, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Both roommates have left and the room is bare, I am officially wrapping up my last night as a college student. The lack of flatulence and game of thrones marathons is bittersweet, but RAA should be a good change.


Welcome to the final level of moving to adulthood.  Sounds like you will have a good place to work though. Good luck with the move. Moving always sucks for me, there is always one issue or another that comes up, but that's life.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 6, 2017)

So for the true Mexican foodies here this will be disappointing. 

I really miss Big City Burrito

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Seirende (May 7, 2017)

Older brother finally asked his girlfriend to marry him. We're all pretty excited over here.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 7, 2017)

Seirende said:


> Older brother finally asked his girlfriend to marry him. We're all pretty excited over here.


Mazel!


----------



## MonkeyArrow (May 7, 2017)

Just had Cookout for the first time. Meh.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Just had Cookout for the first time. Meh.



The milkshakes and cheerwine Floats are the bomb. The rest, meh.


----------



## Jim37F (May 7, 2017)

So....is it a sign of how my shift is going to be if there was an overturned car on the freeway on my way into work? Only on a Sunday can I get caught up in the standstill traffic from the CHP traffic break, have County Fire drive by still responding and still make it to work on time haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 7, 2017)

Hail in SoCal in may. What is wrong with the earth??


----------



## Flying (May 7, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Hail in SoCal in may. What is wrong with the earth??


It's your truck you evil evil man!
-California


----------



## CALEMT (May 7, 2017)

Snow in Big Bear in May? We had a 30-40 degree temperature difference where I'm at. 105 on Friday and its currently 61 with intermittent rain... in the desert... in May.


----------



## Jim37F (May 7, 2017)

Funny, just as i open the 100% Directionless Thread and read your comments regarding the crazy weather....rain drops start splashing down on our windshield, it was like 80° earlier!


----------



## Old Tracker (May 7, 2017)

I've seen that big of a temperature shift in the matter of an hour here in Texas when a cold front blew in. Be glad and remember today in a month or so when it's 110 plus.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 7, 2017)

its been raining and miserable for like 3-4 days in NYS sooo thats a thing..


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2017)

88 and sunny today. Just took a dip in the pool.


----------



## StCEMT (May 7, 2017)

luke_31 said:


> Welcome to the final level of moving to adulthood.  Sounds like you will have a good place to work though. Good luck with the move. Moving always sucks for me, there is always one issue or another that comes up, but that's life.


Thanks. Guess it's mortgages and a dog from here.  Moving does suck, I have quickly learned that fewer is better.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 7, 2017)

I think I wanna buy a kayak. I guess it's time to wander down to academy. And a dry bag for my camera 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (May 7, 2017)

After a a month of waiting on back order, money has been withdrawn and the last of my truck parts ship out tomorrow. 3 years of hard work and late nights comes to an end this week.






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (May 7, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> After a a month of waiting on back order, money has been withdrawn and the last of my truck parts ship out tomorrow. 3 years of hard work and late nights comes to an end this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good. I miss my square body. 


Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (May 7, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> After a a month of waiting on back order, money has been withdrawn and the last of my truck parts ship out tomorrow. 3 years of hard work and late nights comes to an end this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a sweet looking truck, I can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 7, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I think I wanna buy a kayak.


Kayaking seems like a legit workout. I was watching those olympic kayakers last summer, and have seen those white water kayakers gittin' it. 

10 years younger, and maybe a double dose of intestinal fortitude, perhaps yes.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 7, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> That looks good. I miss my square body.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


This is my first but she wont be the last. Im looking for a 69-71 C10 to bag. First I have to build a 55 mercury for my wife and help my step dad with his 80 C10

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (May 7, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> This is my first but she wont be the last. Im looking for a 69-71 C10 to bag. First I have to build a 55 mercury for my wife and help my step dad with his 80 C10
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I had a 74 with a 454... Only reason I old her was that I couldn't afford gas. I'm still kicking myself for that 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (May 7, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Kayaking seems like a legit workout. I was watching those olympic kayakers last summer, and have seen those white water kayakers gittin' it.
> 
> 10 years younger, and maybe a double dose of intestinal fortitude, perhaps yes.


With the calm bays we have around here they aren't too bad. I think next pay day I will buyone 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (May 7, 2017)

ProbieMedic said:


> do the als rigs still have a huge "paramedics" banner on the side?


Snagged a pic of one of our new red medic units today


----------



## Old Tracker (May 7, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I think I wanna buy a kayak. I guess it's time to wander down to academy. And a dry bag for my camera
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk



I know this is more expensive than a kayak, but i've had one of these and the thing is awesome. Won't flip on you unless you do something radically stupid. I mean you have to work on it. Check it out.

http://www.meyersboat.com/#/sportspal/models/S-12


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 7, 2017)

All i know... when i "2" person kayak'ed with my fiance, it turned out to be a 1 person kayak because somebody was tired and wanted to look at the pretty water and trees... It was either that or we go in a circle because the concept of 1 oar on each side was foreign.


----------



## agregularguy (May 8, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> All i know... when i "2" person kayak'ed with my fiance, it turned out to be a 1 person kayak because somebody was tired and wanted to look at the pretty water and trees... It was either that or we go in a circle because the concept of 1 oar on each side was foreign.



Went on a double date doing the same thing once.. Me and my buddy were exhausted at the end of it. Our dates? Not so much, but don't worry, they got plenty of pictures saying they went kayaking!


----------



## Chimpie (May 8, 2017)

Went to a wedding this week. Ceremony started at 5. Cocktail hour at 5:20. Reception at 6:20. After party at 10:45 at a downtown bar/club.

After party? AFTER PARTY? I'm too old to be going to after parties...... had a blast though.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 8, 2017)

Chimpie, you're not too old to go to after parties... you just know darned well enough you just shouldn't stick around an after party too long as severe drunkenness tends to break out, followed by flashy lights and nice bracelets and a call to the boss in the morning... if you're unlucky. If you're lucky, tomorrow feels like all week.


----------



## Chimpie (May 8, 2017)

HAHA. I'm a very responsible drinker. I'm usually a one and done if I'm out and about, or if I'm drinking at a hotel I'm staying at, two and I'm through.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 8, 2017)

Have a meeting in NYC on Thursday.... Realize parking is 45$.... + bridges/tunnels. Thought before hand i'll just go and bite the 15$ bullet... Actually applying for work to compensate me the money for the trip, NYC you are officially ludicrous..


----------



## agregularguy (May 8, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Have a meeting in NYC on Thursday.... Realize parking is 45$.... + bridges/tunnels. Thought before hand i'll just go and bite the 15$ bullet... Actually applying for work to compensate me the money for the trip, NYC you are officially ludicrous..



HAHAHA.
If work didn't compensate you, I'd say it'd be easier just to take the Amtrak outta Rensselaer train station- that's what I always did and saved me soo much money (not to mention stress from driving around that hell hole!)


----------



## Jim37F (May 8, 2017)

When management has to send out an email specifically saying "1- while performing unsafe acts and acting immature on duty out in the general public is never a good idea. performing unsafe acts, acting immature on duty and then recording it and posting the behavior on social media is just plain ridiculous. So don't do it. " you just know there's a specific story here, wonder what stupidness abounded....just like an Army safety brief, they wouldn't be saying it if someone hadn't done it


----------



## dutemplar (May 8, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Have a meeting in NYC on Thursday.... Realize parking is 45$.... + bridges/tunnels. Thought before hand i'll just go and bite the 15$ bullet... Actually applying for work to compensate me the money for the trip, NYC you are officially ludicrous..



Yeah, assuming the wife gets a tourist visa for the US, we're looking at a trip "home" in November.  Probably starting in Boston, grabbing a train to New York, train on to Lancaster and a rental car from there.  Ugh...  I will always remember a trip to Broadway back in the mid 90s and stopped for McDonalds.  The $3.99 meal at home was $8.99 then.  The last time I was up circa 2000 was hideously expensive for parking and a hotel.  In '09ish stayed in Jersey by the Meadowlands and hopped a train in (courtesy ticket from the hotel) and it was still expensive as (bleep.)


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 8, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> HAHAHA.
> If work didn't compensate you, I'd say it'd be easier just to take the Amtrak outta Rensselaer train station- that's what I always did and saved me soo much money (not to mention stress from driving around that hell hole!)



Well I can take the work car theoretically.. To save bridge money. But parking would still suck. The train times literally screw me. I'd be missing each possible one by like 20 minutes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agregularguy (May 8, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Well I can take the work car theoretically.. To save bridge money. But parking would still suck. The train times literally screw me. I'd be missing each possible one by like 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you're taking 87, you could drive out to Poughkeepsie and take it from there?


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 8, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> If you're taking 87, you could drive out to Poughkeepsie and take it from there?



Was going to do house visits on my way down south for my southern parolees. So it'd be a weird route. The times for the trains really aren't co-operating, and my boss is also coming meaning he needs to be driven since he's important or some sht. + he's funny af. Asking him to get the state to pay for it later today. We shall see!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (May 8, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Have a meeting in NYC on Thursday.... Realize parking is 45$.... + bridges/tunnels



You know, you could drive to a bunch of places in Westchester or Dutchess and take the train (Metro North) in from there. Could stop as far north as Poughkeepsie, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Old Tracker (May 8, 2017)

Gads...I am so glad not to have to worry about traffic and the rest of the garbage that comes with mega urban areas. Whatever you make in salary would NOT be worth it.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 8, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Gads...I am so glad not to have to worry about traffic and the rest of the garbage that comes with mega urban areas. Whatever you make in salary would NOT be worth it.



On the plus side, my transport times are really short?


----------



## Akulahawk (May 8, 2017)

I'm just glad I no longer have to worry too much about a commute of any  significance... my last job had me commuting 2 hours each way. Did that for 2 years. Now I'm less than 15 minutes away and I'm close enough that if my car doesn't work (I give myself enough time to figure this out), I can ride my bike, potentially take the bus (I'll have to look into that one) or even walk/jog there. 

Of course, taking the bike means that I'd have to actually work on my bike and get it ready to ride again...


----------



## Jim37F (May 8, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> On the plus side, my transport times are really short?


On the downside my wall times are insanely long (at least compared to most of y'all it seems like ha)

(Anecdotally it seems most most of my transports are ~3-5 miles....a 10 mile transport is practically long distance bypassing at least 2 to 3 closer hospitals lol........but for all that, unless it's a critical patient, and particularly for BLS patients, I can expect up to an hours wait each time, 2-3 hours not uncommon, 4-5hrs while thankfully not an everyday occurrence, are how ever hardly unheard of)


----------



## Old Tracker (May 8, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> On the plus side, my transport times are really short?



True, our transport time is at least 80 minutes, one way, IF the patient is right here in town. Air evac involves waiting for an hour, with the Pt., most calls that require a plane.

But, the good news is I don't have to worry about traffic, etc. when I'm off, unless I get caught up in the horrendous 10 minute rush hour when school lets out.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 8, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> On the downside my wall times are insanely long (at least compared to most of y'all it seems like ha)
> 
> (Anecdotally it seems most most of my transports are ~3-5 miles....a 10 mile transport is practically long distance bypassing at least 2 to 3 closer hospitals lol........but for all that, unless it's a critical patient, and particularly for BLS patients, I can expect up to an hours wait each time, 2-3 hours not uncommon, 4-5hrs while thankfully not an everyday occurrence, are how ever hardly unheard of)



Funny enough, even for my biggest BS BLS patients, I'm lucky enough to be able to send them to the waiting room...and I've never waited more than 5-10 minutes to give report to the RN.



Akulahawk said:


> I'm just glad I no longer have to worry too much about a commute of any significance



Oh man, I had a hour and a half commute by train for a year and a half, and I thought that was bad. I wouldn't want to do that driving...can't sleep while driving!



Old Tracker said:


> True, our transport time is at least 80 minutes, one way, IF the patient is right here in town. Air evac involves waiting for an hour, with the Pt., most calls that require a plane.
> 
> But, the good news is I don't have to worry about traffic, etc. when I'm off, unless I get caught up in the horrendous 10 minute rush hour when school lets out.



Fair enough, haha!


----------



## StCEMT (May 8, 2017)

Day 1 down, 9 more to go. At least the HIPPA video is out of the way.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 8, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Day 1 down, 9 more to go. At least the HIPPA video is out of the way.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 8, 2017)

No hippa hippo? 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (May 8, 2017)

Aaaaaaaaaand that's what I get for being too lazy to spell check.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 8, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> No hippa hippo?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


You don't want to meet the HIPAA HIPPO. That will make you realize the Spanish Inquisition was but a gentle conversation by comparison.


----------



## CALEMT (May 8, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> HIPPA



C'mon man...


----------



## StCEMT (May 8, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> C'mon man...


 Dammit, I know.


----------



## Jim37F (May 8, 2017)

Just got this email from the City and County of Honolulu:

"Aloha Fire Fighter Recruit Candidate [Jim37F] ~Congratulations, you have passed the suitability review of the screening/hiring process.  Potential candidates must also pass an employment physical examination, you have been scheduled..."

Uniform fitting is scheduled the same day as the physical on the 31st...but they want me there to do boots fitting day after tomorrow lol think I'm gonna have to email to try and reschedule that..


----------



## Jim37F (May 8, 2017)

(On an unrelated note, it's not every day when the ambulance is bigger than the fire engine:


NPO said:


> No I think it's a durastar. It's replacing a Freightliner and I don't think they'd go down a class.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EpiEMS (May 9, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> (On an unrelated note, it's not every day when the ambulance is bigger than the fire engine:



Mine is bigger than yours, and all that


----------



## cruiseforever (May 9, 2017)

Two week horse vacation is over.  Had a great time in Texas.  Nice place to visit, but no desire to live there.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 9, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> (On an unrelated note, it's not every day when the ambulance is bigger than the fire engine


Strong work @Jim37F. Lol, @NPO is just a masterful illusionist, they're roughly the same  size. The FD's do always seem to get a kick out of seeing her arriving on scene. A bit of a harlot that one is...all looks.


EpiEMS said:


> Mine is bigger than yours, and all that


You oughta see the ins and outs of some of our newer, and/ or remodeled stations. This same analogy applies to them, Ep.


----------



## Old Tracker (May 9, 2017)

You say harlot like it's a bad thing.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 9, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> You say harlot like it's a bad thing.


_Nímodo._


----------



## Old Tracker (May 9, 2017)

Random thought of the day. I've been perusing Drodge most of the morning and there are some potentially scary headlines, yes some are just click bait, but the different news sources keep beating the N. Korea drum, including the speculation that the Nork's two satellites might be capable of setting of an EMP over the US. Apparently they are updating their submarine launched missiles also.

Most EMS/FDs have new, or relatively new, equipment/trucks. If there is something like an EMP burst which allegedly will wipe out most of the electronics in the trucks rending them unusable...do you have any standby plans on how your agency will respond at a time like that when we would probably be needed most?


----------



## Old Tracker (May 9, 2017)

_No le hace._


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 9, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Random thought of the day. I've been perusing Drodge most of the morning and there are some potentially scary headlines, yes some are just click bait, but the different news sources keep beating the N. Korea drum, including the speculation that the Nork's two satellites might be capable of setting of an EMP over the US. Apparently they are updating their submarine launched missiles also.
> 
> Most EMS/FDs have new, or relatively new, equipment/trucks. If there is something like an EMP burst which allegedly will wipe out most of the electronics in the trucks rending them unusable...do you have any standby plans on how your agency will respond at a time like that when we would probably be needed most?




By foot.


----------



## Old Tracker (May 9, 2017)

IFT's are gonna be tuff.  Getting up to the 10th floor without an elevator ain't gonna be a bowl of cherries either.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 9, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Random thought of the day. I've been perusing Drodge most of the morning and there are some potentially scary headlines, yes some are just click bait, but the different news sources keep beating the N. Korea drum, including the speculation that the Nork's two satellites might be capable of setting of an EMP over the US. Apparently they are updating their submarine launched missiles also.
> 
> Most EMS/FDs have new, or relatively new, equipment/trucks. If there is something like an EMP burst which allegedly will wipe out most of the electronics in the trucks rending them unusable...do you have any standby plans on how your agency will respond at a time like that when we would probably be needed most?


ruck it. Fireman carry. Pray it doesn't happen. Be like the rest of the country and be SOL... My signature says the rest


----------



## Old Tracker (May 9, 2017)

Just doesn't stack up to a good scenario and I don't live anywhere near a potential target. Dispatch will be out too, so how are we even gonna know where to go? Or let's pretend that there is communication, but no transportation, that translates into triage via radio or smoke signals or whatever.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 9, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> ...the speculation that the Nork's two satellites might be capable of setting of an EMP over the US


I'm not too worried about those satellites. The Norks haven't figured out how to make small, relatively light-weight warheads. Not yet. They are just figuring out how to make their warheads work. They've had a few low-power, low efficiency detonations (including a really low power fizzle). Once they're good enough to reliably detonate nukes that don't fizzle, then that'll be a problem. The worst thing, EMP-wise, would be if they can detonate a nuke above Kansas at about 250 miles up. From what I understand, most of the very populated areas of CONUS would suffer damage in that scenario. All they have to do is actually be able to get their ICBMs (in particular SLBMs) capable of actually surviving launch.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 9, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Random thought of the day. I've been perusing Drodge most of the morning and there are some potentially scary headlines, yes some are just click bait, but the different news sources keep beating the N. Korea drum, including the speculation that the Nork's two satellites might be capable of setting of an EMP over the US. Apparently they are updating their submarine launched missiles also.
> 
> Most EMS/FDs have new, or relatively new, equipment/trucks. If there is something like an EMP burst which allegedly will wipe out most of the electronics in the trucks rending them unusable...do you have any standby plans on how your agency will respond at a time like that when we would probably be needed most?


The moment that happens Im not going to be worried about what theyre doing at work. Ill be heading home to protect family and property. Slap my spare distributor into the old square body and drive there  

There are varying theories on effects on vehicles after an EMP burst. If they arent running they may be unaffected. If they are running they may  be able to be restarted. Nobody knows because, well it hasnt happened.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Akulahawk (May 9, 2017)

If your car can survive (aka keep running) after being struck by or being in very close proximity to a lightning strike, you'll probably be OK, though that just means your car would survive the E2 pulse. It's the E1 pulse that apparently causes much of the damage. Interestingly enough during some testing, a PRC-77 radio (all solid state) survived an EMP burst while a PRC-25 radio (has a vacuum tube in the final amp) couldn't be certified to work properly, though I suspect that it _did_ work to some extent. If that's the case, I would imagine that my Ham Radios would likely survive if they're disconnected from their antennas and power leads.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 9, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Just doesn't stack up to a good scenario and I don't live anywhere near a potential target. Dispatch will be out too, so how are we even gonna know where to go? Or let's pretend that there is communication, but no transportation, that translates into triage via radio or smoke signals or whatever.


hope you know how to ruck/walk , and carry a gun. worst in worst, you can manually say "fk all this electric jazz" and get your car going basic, engine make spinny, make tires go. There was a show called the colony a bunch of years back on discovery.


----------



## CALEMT (May 9, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> hope you know how to ruck/walk , and carry a gun. worst in worst, you can manually say "fk all this electric jazz" and get your M35A2 deuce and a half, multi-fuel merican engine make spinny, make tires go. There was a show called the colony a bunch of years back on discovery.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 9, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Fixed it for you.


thanks! knew i can count on you! Sure that doesn't cost thousands in taxes in cali or anything


----------



## RocketMedic (May 9, 2017)

EMP is shenanigans.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 10, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> EMP is shenanigans.










Yeah, I know what you're going to say....


----------



## exodus (May 10, 2017)

Bombs going off tonight. No sleepy.


----------



## StCEMT (May 10, 2017)

Asked a question about how ideas get proposed to the committee that brings new ideas/suggestions to the table and one of the head dudes told me to write something up for Ketamine since that's what I referenced. Sounds like I have some homework to do.


----------



## Flying (May 10, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Asked a question about how ideas get proposed to the committee that brings new ideas/suggestions to the table and one of the head dudes told me to write something up for Ketamine since that's what I referenced. Sounds like I have some homework to do.


Lucky son of a!


----------



## StCEMT (May 10, 2017)

Flying said:


> Lucky son of a!


I don't know. It's not just changing protocol for a department, this would be a regional change.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 10, 2017)

Currently making chicken caprese lasagna...will report on the results. 

What I will say. Homemade lasagna of any type involves a love of freaking work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fry14MN (May 11, 2017)

This weekend is fishing opener and I actually have the WHOLE WEEKEND off for the first time in almost forever! To say I'm excited is a complete understatement!


----------



## Jim37F (May 11, 2017)

Huh. Had a GSW earlier today, which was exciting enough but straight forward....really interesting part came when our very next call, an hour after we cleared the trauma center....back to the same house, this time for a family member who had a seizure and was now a complete 1-1-1 on the GCS.....


----------



## Aprz (May 11, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Huh. Had a GSW earlier today, which was exciting enough but straight forward....really interesting part came when our very next call, an hour after we cleared the trauma center....back to the same house, this time for a family member who had a seizure and was now a complete 1-1-1 on the GCS.....


That's crazy!


----------



## FoleyArtist (May 11, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Snagged a pic of one of our new red medic units today


its less conspicuous than the old style. looks more like an afterthought. man look at those swirl marks lol. where is that? centinela?


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 12, 2017)

Kinda cool old prescription writer from the 70's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (May 12, 2017)

ProbieMedic said:


> its less conspicuous than the old style. looks more like an afterthought. man look at those swirl marks lol. where is that? centinela?


Yeah I kinda liked the older style better, the skinny letters really do look like an afterthought lol RA504 is out of our Hawthorne station (St 1), which gets pretty busy (plus they get ALS IFTs on top of the County 911s) so I doubt that the swirels were an attempted wax job but who knows haha. And yeah, good ole Centinela haha


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 13, 2017)

So my lady inspired me to put in a new mailbox...




She inspired me by borrowing my new (to me) truck to pick up some plants for the front yard...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She did not even make it out of the driveway before she hit the old mailbox with the passenger side causing obvious damage...








She said she didn't see the mailbox...
The same mailbox she backs around every day in her own car. 
It's been there since 1983. 

So I replaced the old mailbox and relocated the new one 10' down the street. 

#inspired


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (May 13, 2017)

@gotbeerz001  Moved ^ post to the off topic thread. Not sure how/why it landed where it did.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 13, 2017)

@gotbeerz001 that has me laughing for at least 10 minutes. well done sir.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 13, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> @gotbeerz001  Moved ^ post to the off topic thread. Not sure how/why it landed where it did.



So there is a routing issue. 
I'm on Tapatalk and when I click the 100% Directionless thread it takes me to the Virgin thread.
Weird. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 13, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> So there is a routing issue.
> I'm on Tapatalk and when I click the 100% Directionless thread it takes me to the Virgin thread.
> Weird.
> 
> ...


That's where @CALEMT spends most of his time


----------



## CALEMT (May 13, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> That's where @CALEMT spends most of his time



Says the dude that drives the compensator 9000.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 13, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Says the dude that drives the compensator 9000.



Does he have white sunglasses, too?
#brodozer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (May 13, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> Does he have white sunglasses, too?
> #brodozer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And drinks brotein shakes.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 13, 2017)

I've been perusing this site this morning. I really want to take one of their courses, but A) they're usually nowhere near me, and B) not exactly cheap. Anyhow, the website itself is chocked full of airway management goodness, enjoy...

http://www.airwayworld.com/


----------



## GMCmedic (May 13, 2017)

My wife has been freaking out for a week, of all things shes freaking out over taking the EMT practical skills. 

Shes been a medic for over 6 years and has to take them as part of the primary instructor course. 

We ran through them last night an I see why she was freaked out. She thinks like a medic and cant grasp that everyone gets c-spine and a NRB in EMT class. She passed so it was all for nothing but it reminded me how far most of us have come in education.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (May 13, 2017)

Oh EMT class....O2 sat 93%. Oh God, non-rebreather high flow O2 15 LPM!!


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 13, 2017)

I remember it like it was yesterday: step 1: BSI scene safety step 2: NRB FM 15LPM, you could go 12 but then the world ends. step 3: call for paramedic partners or your patient will die. step 4: CODE 3/ step on it!...


----------



## GMCmedic (May 13, 2017)

She said the EMT students were cute

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 13, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> She said the EMT students were cute
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Did you say you think your truck is cute back . I would've lol


----------



## VentMonkey (May 14, 2017)

Happy Mother's Day to all of the mothers around, and about. And to the fellas lucky enough to call their wives mothers I say:

_Show 'em what you got!
_
Today I grill for my queen, and our two princesses, and in two weeks time the missus and I enjoy _Los Lonely Boys_ in concert. Y'all have a good one...


----------



## Old Tracker (May 14, 2017)




----------



## GMCmedic (May 14, 2017)

Looks like were budgeting for new monitors next year. Our director is seeking our input on Zoll x series vs lifepak 15

I feel like thats a question that doesnt need to be asked.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 14, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Looks like were budgeting for new monitors next year. Our director is seeking our input on Zoll x series vs lifepak 15
> 
> I feel like thats a question that doesnt need to be asked.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



We just had this discussion at my service, but the choice was Phillips MRx or LP15. They never considered the X series, which pissed me off royalty. Our education guy is makibg the decision and he's never used the X, so he refused to even look at it.

Looks like we're getting new 15s.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 14, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> We just had this discussion at my service, but the choice was Phillips MRx or LP15. They never considered the X series, which pissed me off royalty. Our education guy is makibg the decision and he's never used the X, so he refused to even look at it.
> 
> Looks like we're getting new 15s.


I hated the x series. We use older phillips now and most of my experience is with the 15s. 15 is much more user friendly IMO.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 14, 2017)

I like the 15.  We used them in DE and we currently use 12s at my service. I get it. No real retaining needed. Same defib pads, paper and mounting brackets. 

I like the x better. But, that's just my preference. I really dislike the Phillips.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 14, 2017)

Love the LP15. 2 batteries will easily last a full 12 hour shift with heavy use. 

I hate the 12-lead print out on the X series. When fire hands it to me I would love to pull out a lighter and light it on fire and then get one on my LP15.


----------



## StCEMT (May 14, 2017)

I wish I could blend the X and the 15, there are parts of both I like. Overall layout I think I prefer the 15, but I like the weight of the X more. Throw in the O2 sat port of the 12, the cuff of the X and also the X screen among a few other things and I'd be happy.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 14, 2017)

If the lifepak showed 12 leads on screen I think it would be the total package. I dont like cycling through menus on the x series and I despise the tiny paper and the way it prints. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 14, 2017)

I like the form factor and weight of the X better.


----------



## Jim37F (May 14, 2017)

Hmm....my previous FD job, even though we were EMTs on BLS ambulance we carried Zoll E-Series monitors on the ambulance (the medics were all FF/PMs on dual medic engines that acted as squads, If we showed up on scene first, or at the same time as the engine, or as they're pulling the gear out they could see us pulling up, we'd bring in the monitor and BLS bag that included O2 tank, airway and trauma supplies and the monitor, the medics would just grab the drug box, they'd only grab the engine monitor if we weren't in sight when they went on scene)....roundabout way of saying I got to know the E series lol. Now County FD we run with uses the X-series, but our medics use the LP15 (which I got a class on when I did the 1&1 training to work on a medic unit at our company), but one of the smaller city FD's still uses older LP12s ha.

While I was introduced to the Zolls first, I found the LPs easier to use from an EMT perspective without much in the way of training (or just observing their medics using a couple times) as all the controls are right there easy to use. The difference between the LP12 and LP15 is a lot less than the E to X series, the 12 just looks like an older 15 haha but seems more or less the same. 

Maybe it was just that I got a lot more hands on the E-series than the X, but I feel the X is a little more complicated to use, and yeah, I really dislike the way the X prints off on the side, right into the equipment bag, seems like the County guys are always having paper jam issues on their Zolls vs the other fd doesn't have issues printing off their LP's. Although now that I think about it, their old LP12s seem a lot more sensitive to pt movement when trying to acquire a 12 lead that the X-series just doesn't quite seem to have that problem.

So yeah, from my limited experience, I'd say I'd prefer an LP over the Zoll right now, but it's funny, the LP15 is the monitor I have the least amount of experience on lol


----------



## agregularguy (May 14, 2017)

LP15 over all, any day of the week.

On another note, man I hate packing. I'm hoping this upcoming move will be the last one for a very long time


----------



## VentMonkey (May 14, 2017)

I have not seen, touched, or dealt with an LP in almost a decade; good monitor for what it's worth. When I started here we were using the M-series with no 12-lead capabilities, then we switched to the E-series.

When I went to CCT two years ago they had gotten the X-series a year, or so prior. The paper printing issue is really not that big of a deal. Our ground unit uses the sleeve that puts the printer/ print out section in a "compromised" one, but I really don't think I've ever had an issue with it; LACoFD having problems with it does not surprise me.

We don't, and can't fit the sleeve on the X-series on our mount in our helicopter so it's even less of an issue. The X-series is light, very easy to use, and has all of the capabilities I could ask for in a cardiac monitor. I personally can't wait until our ground side gets them.

TLDR: give me any monitor currently on the market and I will find a way to make it work for me, who really cares?


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 15, 2017)

I like the MRx but I'm a weirdo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (May 15, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> I like the MRx but I'm a weirdo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You've been drinking the koolaid

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 15, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> You've been drinking the koolaid
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk



I've just used it for the last 7-ish years so I'm very comfortable with it and how to make it do what I want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (May 15, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> I've just used it for the last 7-ish years so I'm very comfortable with it and how to make it do what I want.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair enough. I've used physio and zoll my entire career so that might take some getting used to

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (May 15, 2017)

Just realized what a serious attack of nostalgia I've got going on today as I caught myself reading some Animorphs....whilst streaming some good old Mighty Morphin Power Rangers (early, pre-Tommy Season 1 episode at that!)


----------



## VentMonkey (May 15, 2017)

You know what I remember most about the Power Rangers? Being a teenager who no longer cared about "toys". Thanks for making me feel even older, @Jim37F.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 15, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Just realized what a serious attack of nostalgia I've got going on today as I caught myself reading some Animorphs....whilst streaming some good old Mighty Morphin Power Rangers (early, pre-Tommy Season 1 episode at that!)


I remember having a lot of those books but I do not actually recall ever reading any of them haha


----------



## Jim37F (May 15, 2017)

Being a kid in the 90's whose mom worked at Target? Yeah I ended up with a whole box of merch xD Nowadays gotta make due with the best of cheesy 90's humor or a phone game app hahaha


----------



## Jim37F (May 15, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I remember having a lot of those books but I do not actually recall ever reading any of them haha


I'm remember those book fairs in elementary school being super excited for the 5 book box sets (and Magic School Bus and a couple others and didn't care about the rest of the fair haha)....I think it was on my second deployment when I got a hold of the very first generation Kindle I ended up downloading the digital version of the whole series....it aged a lot better than MMPR honestly, actually got pretty dark/gritty towards the end as the whole alien invasion thing ramped up to well an actual alien invasion vs monster of the week


----------



## Old Tracker (May 15, 2017)

In 1993, I was already 44 years old. Dang kids.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 15, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> In 1993, I was already 44 years old. Dang kids.


_Jefíto._


----------



## Old Tracker (May 15, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> _Jefíto._


----------



## CALEMT (May 15, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> 1993



I wasn't even born yet in 93.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 15, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> In 1993, I was already 44 years old. Dang kids.


In 1993 I was only 24 years behind you...


----------



## TransportJockey (May 15, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I wasn't even born yet in 93.


Go away 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (May 15, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Go away
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (May 15, 2017)

I turn thirty in November and I feel old. Especially as I'm not married and have no kids 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (May 15, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Go away
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk



Yeah, the kids table is in the next room.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 15, 2017)

Geez. I'll be 47 next month. I'm feeling my age.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 15, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Geez. I'll be 47 next month. I'm feeling my age.


Well you are old lol 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 15, 2017)

This is for you. 







TransportJockey said:


> Well you are old lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (May 15, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Bag-Of-****s...8&qid=1494893740&sr=8-1&keywords=bag+of+****s


----------



## VentMonkey (May 15, 2017)

My memory lane rant goes like this...

I'm currently watching "Kickboxer", and "Bloodsport" back to back and can't quite stop laughing (or turn away) at how bad these classic JCVD movies are.

These are my two top faves that the "Muscles from Brussels" did; "Double Impact" was decent as well.

I see your 90's flashback @Jim37F and raise you my 80's memories.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 15, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I turn thirty in November and I feel old. Especially as I'm not married and have no kids
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


im technically not married yet either if that helps .

I'm that "kid" that wants to sit with the grown ups but is too young, and i'm too old to sit with the kids, so i grab a nice corner and say fuq ya'll


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 15, 2017)

My license expires tomorrow and I didn't even realize it. My fiance actually realized, still don't know how but hey now i get to take a half day at work tomorrow!


----------



## VFlutter (May 15, 2017)

1990


----------



## StCEMT (May 15, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> In 1993,


I made my entrance in this world on the winter solstice this year. I am most definitely still a child, I just disguise it with facial hair so people think I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Jim37F (May 15, 2017)

Within the next few years, we'll see the first Soldiers enlisting who weren't even born yet on 9/11....


----------



## Old Tracker (May 15, 2017)

Lemme tell you young pups something,  It's the body that gets old, my mind is still stuck somewhere between puberty and about 22 or 23, when I realized I wasn't bullet proof or immortal.  Take care of your bod and you can get a lot of miles out of it.


----------



## luke_31 (May 15, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Within the next few years, we'll see the first Soldiers enlisting who weren't even born yet on 9/11....


Next year they will have been born the year I graduated high school.


----------



## Seirende (May 15, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I made my entrance in this world on the winter solstice this year. I am most definitely still a child, I just disguise it with facial hair so people think I know what I'm doing.



I'm just about a month younger than you. I've been an adult for years now, though.


----------



## Chimpie (May 16, 2017)

You know you're old when you go into your favorite spirit emporium and they have the "You must be born before _this date_ to purchase alcohol." and it's about the around the time you graduated high school.


----------



## Old Tracker (May 16, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> You know you're old when you go into your favorite spirit emporium and they have the "You must be born before _this date_ to purchase alcohol." and it's about the around the time you graduated high school.



Especially if that date goes back to May of 1968!!!!


----------



## EpiEMS (May 16, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Within the next few years, we'll see the first Soldiers enlisting who weren't even born yet on 9/11....



Good thing they vet people's ages now...
This guy won a bronze star at age 12.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 16, 2017)

https://www.ted.com/talks/anthony_atala_printing_a_human_kidney#t-488761

This dude says what now???  2011 my arse


----------



## Jim37F (May 17, 2017)

So these appeared on our units, apparently out of no where while we were on our 4 day...


----------



## Old Tracker (May 17, 2017)

Management is starting to consider liability issues? Or the hassle of hiring replacements?


----------



## EpiEMS (May 17, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> So these appeared on our units



Interesting choice...I would have gone with something that says "Medic, Please Don't Shoot" in big bold reflective letters.

Side note - nursing, is it a fun field? I get the sense more and more that it...is not.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (May 17, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> nursing, is it a fun field?


Define "fun"?


----------



## VFlutter (May 17, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Side note - nursing, is it a fun field? I get the sense more and more that it...is not.



Nursing is such a broad profession with so many opportunities that you can find a job that you enjoy. For me things like ICU, OR, Cath lab, Flight  have always been fun and exciting whereas anything non-critical like floor nursing is torture. For some people getting out of the hospital and working at a school, home health, clinic is for them. But just like any other profession it has its drawbacks. Most places are constantly overworked and understaffed, you spend 3x the time charting then actually taking care of patients, you are slowed down by management that is unrealistic and disconnected, etc.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> So these appeared on our units, apparently out of no where while we were on our 4 day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least they're EMS blue and reflective, not tactical "cop lookalike" black like ours.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 17, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> So these appeared on our units, apparently out of no where while we were on our 4 day...


do they come with an o **** button. or a boom device?


----------



## Jim37F (May 17, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> do they come with an o **** button. or a boom device?


No...but there is a place to pin my badge on it


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 17, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> No...but there is a place to pin my badge on it


hopefully its a sunny day and you can blind them lol.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 17, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Define "fun"?





Chase said:


> Nursing is such a broad profession with so many opportunities that you can find a job that you enjoy. For me things like ICU, OR, Cath lab, Flight  have always been fun and exciting whereas anything non-critical like floor nursing is torture. For some people getting out of the hospital and working at a school, home health, clinic is for them. But just like any other profession it has its drawbacks. Most places are constantly overworked and understaffed, you spend 3x the time charting then actually taking care of patients, you are slowed down by management that is unrealistic and disconnected, etc.



Fun was probably the wrong word. I was thinking, you know, intellectually stimulating and consistently different in terms of what you're doing day to day - sounds like critical care-type or flight nursing is about right for that. How long have you been doing flight nursing, @Chase?


----------



## VFlutter (May 17, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Fun was probably the wrong word. I was thinking, you know, intellectually stimulating and consistently different in terms of what you're doing day to day - sounds like critical care-type or flight nursing is about right for that. How long have you been doing flight nursing, @Chase?



IMO Critical Care nursing is about as intellectually stimulating as you can get. Especially in a unit that is protocol driven like many CTICUs where you are constantly drawing labs and replacing electrolytes, blood products, anticoagulants, etc, interpreting swans, and then responsible for titrating drips and weaning vents. On-top of managing the various devices and basic patient care. It can be very intense and mentally demanding.  I have been flying for about 8 months now. 

I always like to post a picture like this. This is the ultimate practice in critical thinking, prioritization, and organization.


----------



## Seirende (May 17, 2017)

This next part of my life is going to be pretty complicated. Stress for days. And by days I mean months.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 17, 2017)

This made me laugh a little harder than it should have


----------



## EpiEMS (May 18, 2017)

This is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Jim37F (May 18, 2017)

Just spent just shy of $100 on a new pair of ACUs, just the blouse and trousers (Army terminology can be so quaint at times lol), didn't buy any additional headgear or patches or get anything sewn on, just the pair of pants and jacket....  and yet it was still significantly cheaper than the Nomex shirt and pants I bought for my main EMT job


----------



## EpiEMS (May 18, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Nomex shirt and pants



Nomex? Why Nomex? I wouldn't wear Nomex for any job that doesn't give me a 20 year pension lol


----------



## EpiEMS (May 18, 2017)

> 736 537 admissions managed by 18 854 hospitalist physicians (median age 41) were included. Patients’ characteristics were similar across physician ages. After adjustment for characteristics of patients and physicians and hospital fixed effects (effectively comparing physicians within the same hospital), patients’ adjusted 30 day mortality rates were 10.8% for physicians aged <40 (95% confidence interval 10.7% to 10.9%), 11.1% for physicians aged 40-49 (11.0% to 11.3%), 11.3% for physicians aged 50-59 (11.1% to 11.5%), and 12.1% for physicians aged ≥60 (11.6% to 12.5%). Among physicians with a high volume of patients, however, there was no association between physician age and patient mortality. Readmissions did not vary with physician age, while costs of care were slightly higher among older physicians. Similar patterns were observed among general internists and in several sensitivity analyses.




This is a fun one to puzzle through for causality.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 18, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> This is the greatest thing ever.


cuz murica'


----------



## CALEMT (May 18, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> cuz murica'



**** yeah


----------



## Seirende (May 18, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> This is a fun one to puzzle through for causality.



Reads like a dark sci-fic where the older doctors are draining life force from their patients to prolong their own lifespan.


----------



## Jim37F (May 18, 2017)

Seirende said:


> Reads like a dark sci-fic where the older doctors are draining life force from their patients to prolong their own lifespan.


There was some weird sci fi movie on at the station the other day (In Time, stars Justin Timberlake of all people) that had basically this premise (except instead of doctors it was generic rich people....somehow someway for.....reasons? the genetically engineered people to stop aging but have a time clock that counts down how much time they have left to live and they use that time as currency, where you have poor people living day to day wages and rich folk with centuries saved up.....yeah it was wierd and I missed most of it, I had to Wikipedia it just to figure out what on earth I was watching haha)


----------



## agregularguy (May 18, 2017)

Met up with @NysEms2117 tonight, (super great guy btw) has any one else on the forums met up with each other? It's always interesting to me putting faces to the anonymous names on here/the other forums I frequent.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 18, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> Met up with @NysEms2117 tonight, (super great guy btw) has any one else on the forums met up with each other? It's always interesting to me putting faces to the anonymous names on here/the other forums I frequent.



Well, aside from most of the Kern County Cult, I've met up with @Aprz.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 18, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> Met up with @NysEms2117 tonight, (super great guy btw) has any one else on the forums met up with each other? It's always interesting to me putting faces to the anonymous names on here/the other forums I frequent.







I'm sure you can find the hidden meaning


----------



## Seirende (May 18, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> Met up with @NysEms2117 tonight, (super great guy btw) has any one else on the forums met up with each other? It's always interesting to me putting faces to the anonymous names on here/the other forums I frequent.



@Flying , aren't you and @NysEms2117 practically next door neighbors?


----------



## StCEMT (May 18, 2017)

I picked @Gurby up from the airport when he came to STL. Now that I have relocated again, I think I am the only Virginia resident.


----------



## agregularguy (May 18, 2017)

Also was totally expecting @NysEms2117 to have blonde hair.. don't know why. but he doesn't.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 18, 2017)

Ya know, I think I am about at the end of my _Jems _subscription rope. Maybe if they had a critical care "topic of the month" I would reconsider, and even then that's a big maybe.


----------



## StCEMT (May 18, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> Also was totally expecting @NysEms2117 to have blonde hair.. don't know why. but he doesn't.


Just because he has blonde moments, doesn't mean he is a true blonde.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 18, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Just because he has blonde moments, doesn't mean he is a true blonde.


watch it pal, i'm still a P.O for the time being . Lol. 

All in all great seeing @agregularguy anybody in my neck of the woods feel free to come on through, dinner/beer on me!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 19, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> Met up with @NysEms2117 tonight, (super great guy btw) has any one else on the forums met up with each other? It's always interesting to me putting faces to the anonymous names on here/the other forums I frequent.


Yep. I work with 3 other members on this forum. I have only hung out with one outside of work. We are actually going to put some lead down range on Sunday morning @CALEMT. 

Sounds like there might be some members going to EMS World expo this year so I will probably see some more there.


----------



## CALEMT (May 19, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> We are actually going to put some lead down range on Sunday morning @CALEMT.



Damn right.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 19, 2017)

Seirende said:


> @Flying , aren't you and @NysEms2117 practically next door neighbors?


I don't know tbch lol.


----------



## ViolynEMT (May 19, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Well, aside from most of the Kern County Cult, I've met up with @Aprz.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I've met up with Gurby and Seirende.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (May 19, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> There was some weird sci fi movie on at the station the other day (In Time, stars Justin Timberlake of all people) that had basically this premise (except instead of doctors it was generic rich people....somehow someway for.....reasons? the genetically engineered people to stop aging but have a time clock that counts down how much time they have left to live and they use that time as currency, where you have poor people living day to day wages and rich folk with centuries saved up.....yeah it was wierd and I missed most of it, I had to Wikipedia it just to figure out what on earth I was watching haha)


In Time?


----------



## Jim37F (May 19, 2017)

I think that was what is was


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 19, 2017)

I've met a few people from the forum. I'll be in Vegas for EMsExpo. Hope to meet more of you guys there.


----------



## StCEMT (May 19, 2017)

Officially finished orientation. Now after going on four weeks or so I am back off to the road starting Monday. 5 weeks of 16 hour FTO shifts. And to top it off, Monday is holiday pay AND fresh pancakes for EMS week.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 19, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I've met a few people from the forum. I'll be in Vegas for EMsExpo. Hope to meet more of you guys there.


What hotel are you staying at?


----------



## CALEMT (May 19, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> What hotel are you staying at?



Dude... you have a girlfriend and he has a wife...


----------



## Old Tracker (May 19, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Dude... you have a girlfriend and he has a wife...


Details, details....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 19, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Dude... you have a girlfriend and he has a wife...


What happens in Vegas..


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 19, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> What happens in Vegas..



That ain't gonna happen in Vegas.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 19, 2017)

keep this going. I just got some popcorn and quite enjoy it!


----------



## CALEMT (May 19, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> That ain't gonna happen in Vegas.



Be wary of your drinks around that guy...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 19, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Be wary of your drinks around that guy...


I am nothing but a gentleman


----------



## luke_31 (May 20, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I am nothing but a gentleman


I have a reply but needless to say the lube gods would frown on it being said


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 20, 2017)

I was eating a nice bologna sandwich becuase I am cooking inept. My fiancé comes downstairs, chops this slices that, throws stuff into a pan Andddd chicken stir fry was born. These are the days where I remember how spoiled I am!  








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (May 20, 2017)

Out if work for an unspecified amount of time. Hurt my knee at work with a Bari patient. Follow up Monday with hopefully a better time line of when I can work on the truck  

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 20, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Out if work for an unspecified amount of time. Hurt my knee at work with a Bari patient. Follow up Monday with hopefully a better time line of when I can work on the truck
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


hopefully no tears! Just got done with my knee a few weeks ago!! Ice Ice Ice Ice, if you question if you iced enough, ice more lol!


----------



## StCEMT (May 20, 2017)

On that note, guess it's time to hit the deadlifts again....I like my knees to do knee things.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 20, 2017)

Got my first pedi code out of the way. I feel like its my first day as a medic. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 20, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Got my first pedi code out of the way. I feel like its my first day as a medic.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Those are never good days. Let us know if you need to talk.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 20, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Those are never good days. Let us know if you need to talk.


Thank you but ill be ok. As a DOSE trainer I'm angry that it was a safe sleep nightmare. The investigating detective is also a DOSE trainer and pretty much echoes my feelings. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (May 21, 2017)

Those suck. I had a DOA a few years ago that was essentially the perfect sleeping storm. Parents were idiots.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 21, 2017)

Well if anybody is interested the FDNY chief position is open for the first time in a good long while! My uncle officially retired after 40+ years of being a firefighter! Never seen so many politically influential people in one spot(retirement party).


----------



## Old Tracker (May 21, 2017)

Even if I were qualified for the position, there isn't enough money in Besos portfolio for me to even consider moving east of the Mississippi River, let alone NY. But, thanks for the vacancy announcement anyway.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 21, 2017)

I love when people who have NO IDEA what they're talking about expound on how to fix EMS and deliver patient care. I mean... people are f'in clueless. There are several threads here that serve as prime examples.


----------



## StCEMT (May 21, 2017)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28202295

Anyone ever set up intubation like this article was studying? Messed with it in school, never have actually done it. Might be something to revisit one of these days when I have a little down time.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 21, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Even if I were qualified for the position, there isn't enough money in Besos portfolio for me to even consider moving east of the Mississippi River, let alone NY. But, thanks for the vacancy announcement anyway.


it's so political now it doesn't even matter idt. but np  lol.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 21, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Even if I were qualified for the position, there isn't enough money in Besos portfolio for me to even consider moving east of the Mississippi River, let alone NY. But, thanks for the vacancy announcement anyway.


Meh, I agree there are lots of places out west that are pretty much impossible to beat, but there are also plenty of places in the east that don't suck. There's a lot more here than NYC and Boston and DC.


----------



## StCEMT (May 21, 2017)

Remi said:


> Meh, I agree there are lots of places out west that are pretty much impossible to beat, but there are also plenty of places in the east that don't suck. There's a lot more here than NYC and Boston and DC.


Moonshine and humidity.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 21, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28202295
> 
> Anyone ever set up intubation like this article was studying? Messed with it in school, never have actually done it. Might be something to revisit one of these days when I have a little down time.


In the OR, I don't always do this (I probably should) but if I have any suspicion that the airway might be at all challenging (i.e. the 120kg+ patient with OSA and COPD and MP4), I will tilt the bed into a little reverse t-burg and also raise the head up a little and then adjust the height to where I want it. This generally results in a pretty optimal position. I know, I know, this ability to make things "easy" is exactly why prehospital and ED folks don't like taking advice from us anesthesia folks, because "we don't know how it is" outside the OR (even thought I've been a paramedic for almost 20 years and spent a majority of that time in HEMS). But I digress....

Anyway, you can do close to the same thing on your ambulance stretcher and pillows. If you are on a living room floor or the side of the road or somewhere even more challenging, just do the best you can to align the axes and set up positioning to work in your favor.

"Optimization" is relative. In airway management, positioning and pre-oxygenation are easily the two most important things.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 21, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28202295
> 
> Anyone ever set up intubation like this article was studying? Messed with it in school, never have actually done it. Might be something to revisit one of these days when I have a little down time.


My medical director participated in a study at IU health with 1st and 2nd year residents intubating like that. I have the paper here at home. It was like 85% first time pass rate at 40 degree angle versus 65% supine. I dont remember the exact numbers. She told us to try it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (May 21, 2017)

@Remi, the only time I griped about that was when I was told stylet/bougies were a crutch and I had precious few opportunities to practice as I work. That being said, I would absolutely love a chance to just learn the finer points of airway positioning techniques and medication administration. 

Do you find that manipulating everything is easier with the head elevated?

@GMCmedic, those numbers are the same as the above article I believe.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 21, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> @Remi, the only time I griped about that was when I was told stylet/bougies were a crutch and I had precious few opportunities to practice as I work. That being said, I would absolutely love a chance to just learn the finer points of airway positioning techniques and medication administration.
> 
> Do you find that manipulating everything is easier with the head elevated?
> 
> @GMCmedic, those numbers are the same as the above article I believe.


I just looked and the study you linked is the same one she gave us a copy of a few weeks ago.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (May 21, 2017)

Remi said:


> Meh, I agree there are lots of places out west that are pretty much impossible to beat, but there are also plenty of places in the east that don't suck. There's a lot more here than NYC and Boston and DC.



I was on a submarine out of Charleston, S.C. and that wasn't too bad, except for the humidity. We also spent almost a year in the shipyard at Portsmouth, N.H. okay, but dang it got cold in the winter. That being said, I really don't have a desire to even go visit those places. Lived in the DC area for two long, grey, damp, miserable years too. Never again!


----------



## CALEMT (May 21, 2017)

Nothing like the sound of lead vs steel at 100 yards on a Sunday morning to make you feel American.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 21, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Nothing like the sound of lead vs steel at 100 yards on a Sunday morning to make you feel American.


i bet @DesertMedic66 hit it from 200


----------



## CALEMT (May 21, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> i bet @DesertMedic66 hit it from 200



Took forever to zero my rifle... I'm better at sighting in my bow and arrow then I am guns.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 21, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Took forever to zero my rifle... I'm better at sighting in my bow and arrow then I am guns.


how'd you like the good ol' LWRC?


----------



## CALEMT (May 21, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> how'd you like the good ol' LWRC?



I shoots straight. Have 300 rounds through it now. I can already tell I want to change out the trigger, but I'll roll with what I've got for the time being.


----------



## VFlutter (May 21, 2017)

Diagnosis of the day....*Tension pneumocephalus and Traumatic Pneumorrhachis.* Trauma Code #2 for the week.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 21, 2017)

Chase said:


> Diagnosis of the day....*Tension pneumocephalus and Traumatic Pneumorrhachis.* Trauma Code #2 for the week.


What was the presentation?


----------



## VFlutter (May 21, 2017)

Remi said:


> What was the presentation?



High speed motorcycle vs truck with extensive mutlisystem trauma. Eventually presented like a typical herniation. Cushing's then arrest.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 21, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I shoots straight. Have 300 rounds through it now. I can already tell I want to change out the trigger, but I'll roll with what I've got for the time being.


The larue MBT is hard to beat for the price if you can wait. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (May 21, 2017)

Have bought from these guys, fast shipping, quality stuff. Have no arrangement with them other than satisfied customer.

http://www.primaryarms.com/MCategories+AR-15-Triggers


----------



## CALEMT (May 21, 2017)

I was thinking Geissele.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 21, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I was thinking Geissele.


my dood!


----------



## Old Tracker (May 21, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I was thinking Geissele.



http://www.primaryarms.com/Brand+Geissele-Automatics/MCategories+AR-15-Triggers


----------



## StCEMT (May 22, 2017)

An alarm going off at 0500 is one of the most depressing sounds in my world. I shouldn't be awake before that angry ball of fire in the sky, the moon is my friend.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 22, 2017)

Well that's awkward 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (May 22, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Well that's awkward
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Snicker snicker* I sure don't


----------



## StCEMT (May 22, 2017)

Find this gem on Reddit?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 22, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Find this gem on Reddit?


Nah Facebook lol

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (May 22, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yep. I work with 3 other members on this forum. I have only hung out with one outside of work. We are actually going to put some lead down range on Sunday morning @CALEMT.
> 
> 
> Sounds like there might be some members going to EMS World expo this year so I will probably see some more there.



I need to buy a gun or bow.


----------



## agregularguy (May 22, 2017)

exodus said:


> I need to buy a gun or bow.



I need to get a new gun! Once I finish moving this weekend, and get a new CCW license there I'm looking at buying a new handgun. Not sure what yet. Just time for a new gun.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 22, 2017)

2 days off after a weekend filled with near-drownings, airway classes, DKA's, and dusting off my supe hat. Yes, I do believe 2 easy days are in order.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 23, 2017)

2 tubes in 2 months. No OR time for me!

I dont hate getting paid for intubation practice. I just hate spending my day off in the OR and possibly not getting any tubes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 23, 2017)

It's been a while for me. Every arrest has been a King LT. No RSI in Georgia, so if they get an advanced airway, they're usually good and dead.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 23, 2017)

well I just witness my first paramedic caused MVA. Paramedic(fly car) was driving middle lane of NYS thruway, L&S going about 40. Didn't get off on any exit(15 or so miles between each exit). Nobody let anybody in during the construction zone, and now NYSP has a big clean up ahead of them. 

Anybody with more experience then I have any idea why a fly car would be going 40 in. 65 mph when they weren't responding to a call on the highway? Whenever I think of/use my lights and sirens it's because you need to get somewhere in a hurry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (May 23, 2017)

When you pick up overtime on an 11.5 hour day car (1000-2130) and it's 30 min in, and your partner still hasn't shown up yet, but that's ok, I needed an extra couple of minutes to clean up all the trash that was in the cab, like really? Who's leaving trash in the rig at end of shift??


----------



## EpiEMS (May 23, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Who's leaving trash in the rig at end of shift??



It must be the same guy who steals the binoculars from mine!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 23, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> well I just witness my first paramedic caused MVA. Paramedic(fly car) was driving middle lane of NYS thruway, L&S going about 40. Didn't get off on any exit(15 or so miles between each exit). Nobody let anybody in during the construction zone, and now NYSP has a big clean up ahead of them.
> 
> Anybody with more experience then I have any idea why a fly car would be going 40 in. 65 mph when they weren't responding to a call on the highway? Whenever I think of/use my lights and sirens it's because you need to get somewhere in a hurry.
> 
> ...




Didn't know where he was going? I've been guilty of slow driving while squinting at the CAD trying to figure out where the hell they were sending me.


----------



## StCEMT (May 23, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Didn't know where he was going? I've been guilty of slow driving while squinting at the CAD trying to figure out where the hell they were sending me.


Been there. Extra points when the place they send you is wrong.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 23, 2017)

Didnt want to derail the first call of the day thread. 

One of out fire departments got dispatched "back" to a structure fire yesterday for hot spots. Problem is they were never dispatched the first time. 

Guy came home to find his house burned to the ground and nobody ever called it in. It was a weird day in my county. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 23, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Didn't know where he was going? I've been guilty of slow driving while squinting at the CAD trying to figure out where the hell they were sending me.


Thats what i was thinking then i thought--- theres nowhere to even debate going... theres no exits for 15 miles lol.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 23, 2017)

I did a thing today. Looking forward to playing some. Need to get a dry bag that my camera will fit in
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (May 23, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Thats what i was thinking then i thought--- theres nowhere to even debate going... theres no exits for 15 miles lol.


Looking for a turnaround?


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 23, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Looking for a turnaround?


wouldn't they be in the left lane/ shoulder ? they were in the middle lane(3 lane bit leaving albany)


----------



## StCEMT (May 23, 2017)

Round two in the AM. Hopefully I feel a little less lost tomorrow. 11ish new hospitals, a new city, and new equipment have got me all kinds of clueless. Thankfully I had an awesome EMT to help smooth that transition and a good FTO to get my wheels turning again after a month away. 

And the food in the break rooms here? Amazing. Packed a full lunch box and only ate the nutri grain bar.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 23, 2017)

In honor of his (honorary) doctorate the boss man gets his own cookie.


----------



## Aprz (May 23, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Well, aside from most of the Kern County Cult, I've met up with @Aprz.


I don't know how other people think of their friends, but I mentally have "Internet" friends and "real life" friends, and consider @CodeBru1984 to be a "real life" friend. I don't even usually remember his alias; I just call him by his name. I wouldn't mind meeting more people from here if they want to hear me whine about everything, lol.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 23, 2017)

Its a shame nobody is in NYS .


----------



## StCEMT (May 23, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Its a shame nobody is in NYS .


I'm close enough since I have a buddy I will be visiting in PA.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 23, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I'm close enough since I have a buddy I will be visiting in PA.


time it right i might even be in jersey


----------



## TransportJockey (May 23, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> time it right i might even be in jersey


New York, New Jersey... Close enough to the same thing... 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (May 23, 2017)

A few of us almost ended up at Airmethods orientation together. Would have been nice to meet some people.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 23, 2017)

Got hoodwinked into a 24, which I haven't done in a while, followed immediately by a 12....grr


----------



## StCEMT (May 24, 2017)

Why does everyone today have HIV or Hepatitis, damn..


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 24, 2017)

Well, father-in-law had new onset AF with RVR last week. Admitted to the CVICU and did well on diltiazem and dig but still ended up getting cardioverted. They did a stress test yesterday and determined he had a silent MI sometime in the last month so they did an ECHO and found that he's got CHF with a 30% EF. 

Today went back into AF with RVR. Taking him to the cath lab now but the cardiologist wasn't optimistic about the chance of success and thinks they'll be doing a CABG tonight. 

Why does this have to happen on a holiday weekend? Round trip tickets for the two of us are $1,500... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 24, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Well, father-in-law had new onset AF with RVR last week. Admitted to the CVICU and did well on diltiazem and dig but still ended up getting cardioverted. They did a stress test yesterday and determined he had a silent MI sometime in the last month so they did an ECHO and found that he's got CHF with a 30% EF.
> 
> Today went back into AF with RVR. Taking him to the cath lab now but the cardiologist wasn't optimistic about the chance of success and thinks they'll be doing a CABG tonight.
> 
> ...




Hope all goes well.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 24, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Well, father-in-law had new onset AF with RVR last week. Admitted to the CVICU and did well on diltiazem and dig but still ended up getting cardioverted. They did a stress test yesterday and determined he had a silent MI sometime in the last month so they did an ECHO and found that he's got CHF with a 30% EF.
> 
> Today went back into AF with RVR. Taking him to the cath lab now but the cardiologist wasn't optimistic about the chance of success and thinks they'll be doing a CABG tonight.
> 
> ...


Best wishes heading his way, along with your family!


----------



## Jim37F (May 24, 2017)

Whiskey. Tango. Foxtrot.....we were enroute to the EMS week bbq at HQ station....and they ran out if food befire we got there! Got told to cancel and head back to oir station.....while everyone else has been rotating in all day, we've been running all their calls, literally have been driving around in circles between Willowbrook, Torrance, Carson, Hawthorne, Inglewood, Compton, back to Inglewood, and haven't seen station since like 0800 this morning.....and nope, no burgers for you, Supe will make his way at some point to the station to drip off your t-shirts...happy EMS week...


----------



## StCEMT (May 25, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Whiskey. Tango. Foxtrot.....we were enroute to the EMS week bbq at HQ station....and they ran out if food befire we got there! Got told to cancel and head back to oir station.....while everyone else has been rotating in all day, we've been running all their calls, literally have been driving around in circles between Willowbrook, Torrance, Carson, Hawthorne, Inglewood, Compton, back to Inglewood, and haven't seen station since like 0800 this morning.....and nope, no burgers for you, Supe will make his way at some point to the station to drip off your t-shirts...happy EMS week...


That was us today, although today wasn't as busy, which kinda makes it more annoying than if we had ran non stop since we spent many hours posted and were on shift for 16.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 26, 2017)

Another officer shot and airlifted to the trauma center. Not good at all


----------



## StCEMT (May 26, 2017)

I would have thought navigation was gonna be my biggest hassle coming here. No. This new epcr...this is going to be the thorn in my side.


----------



## Flying (May 26, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I would have thought navigation was gonna be my biggest hassle coming here. No. This new epcr...this is going to be the thorn in my side.


Is it EMSCharts? It seems that people moving to it have more trouble than people who started out with it.


----------



## StCEMT (May 26, 2017)

Flying said:


> Is it EMSCharts? It seems that people moving to it have more trouble than people who started out with it.


No, Zoll. I'll get used to it, but not a fan. Well...I'll get used to it until they change it in a dew months


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 26, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> No, Zoll. I'll get used to it, but not a fan. Well...I'll get used to it until they change it in a dew months



Ugh. The ZOLL ePCR sucks. I just bought iPCR for my business. It's probably the easiest PCR I've ever used. We do use the ZOLL Checklist app though. That's not awful.


----------



## StCEMT (May 26, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Ugh. The ZOLL ePCR sucks. I just bought iPCR for my business. It's probably the easiest PCR I've ever used. We do use the ZOLL Checklist app though. That's not awful.


I used to use MEDS. Not sure how t compares to others, but I thought it was pretty good. This Zoll one is just ****ty. 

Never seen iPCR though. I am pretty sure they're not switching to that, I just know it will change to the statewide program whatever that is.


----------



## CALEMT (May 26, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Zoll



Absolutely hate the zoll ePCR software, from what I remember from the couple times I've used it is the navigation that is the biggest pain in the arse.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 26, 2017)

Meds is great compared emscharts. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 26, 2017)

Almost every state uses image trend stateBridge for reporting and just about every ePCR can send data to image trend. However, if you switch to ImageTrend for your local ePCRs at your department, you'll probably like it. I did. It was very easy. 

I chose iPCR because it's very easy, runs on an iPad and my current service uses it. I was able to copy over most of their settings to my account and then edit as needed. Much easier than building from scratch. And it's pretty inexpensive.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 26, 2017)

We use ESO... I'm not a fan

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (May 26, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> We use ESO... I'm not a fan


TJ, do you all have keyboards for them? And what tablet are you all using if so/ not?

I'm still getting the hang of the software.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 26, 2017)

That feeling when your never lead provider...  
Whos bringing me my mojito again?


----------



## Old Tracker (May 26, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> TJ, do you all have keyboards for them? And what tablet are you all using if so/ not?
> 
> I'm still getting the hang of the software.



We have Microsoft Surface and the lid is a keyboard.  ESO takes some getting used to, but it will talk to the LifPak..  Get signatures!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (May 26, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> TJ, do you all have keyboards for them? And what tablet are you all using if so/ not?
> 
> I'm still getting the hang of the software.


We use Toughbook CF-C2 for them. Convertible laptops

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (May 26, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Get signatures!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yup, driver signature is mandatory (along with attendant, receiving RN/MD, and Pt's sig (unless they can't sign but that's a whole other can of worms)), but of all 4 of those signatures, only 3 are coded by the program as "Critical" (i.e. won't let you upload without), yet the 4th is still required and will result in a kickback to obtain.....Sure it shouldn't be too hard to just pass the laptop to the driver to have them sign real quick, not exactly hard, yet we all know crews get lazy and just have the attendant scribble the drivers initials in the block whilst getting everything else which results in lots of forgotten signatures and lots of kickbacks.....


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 26, 2017)

Ahhh. IPCR saves each providers signature. That sounds like a pain.


----------



## Old Tracker (May 26, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> . That sounds like a pain.



It can be, but you learn real quick, get the pt bio data and the signatures, the rest can be done after the run if necessary and the LifPak can import vitals. That takes a few tries to get to work right, at least for me.


----------



## Old Tracker (May 26, 2017)

LifPak exports to the pad. Not import.


----------



## Jim37F (May 26, 2017)

No monitor to import vitals to here, besides signatures, can't forget FD's ePCR Booklet number (I guess so QA can match up the runs later on), need the MRN number once at the hospital, They even make us get the Attending Dr's name (something about fighting Medicare fraud?).....3 sets of vitals, then you can write up the rest after the call xD

Of course its easiest just to do as much enroute as you can (simple BLS run and transfer vitals and signatures are all that's left by the time we get to the hospital lol.....more complex call and you don't even get to touch the laptop until after transfer of care....still easiest to complete before you clear, because otherwise you'll end up 5 calls deep behind on paperwork....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 26, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> No monitor to import vitals to here, besides signatures, can't forget FD's ePCR Booklet number (I guess so QA can match up the runs later on), need the MRN number once at the hospital, They even make us get the Attending Dr's name (something about fighting Medicare fraud?).....3 sets of vitals, then you can write up the rest after the call xD
> 
> Of course its easiest just to do as much enroute as you can (simple BLS run and transfer vitals and signatures are all that's left by the time we get to the hospital lol.....more complex call and you don't even get to touch the laptop until after transfer of care....still easiest to complete before you clear, because otherwise you'll end up 5 calls deep behind on paperwork....


We have to get the on duty physician name. We were told we now are not allowed to bill Medicare without it. Haven't bothered to dig deeper


----------



## TransportJockey (May 26, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> We have to get the on duty physician name. We were told we now are not allowed to bill Medicare without it. Haven't bothered to dig deeper


That's funny I've never once heard that

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (May 27, 2017)

Sounds like way too many signatures to me. I just get the patient or their authorized guardian, etc. and, if needed, a witness...


----------



## VentMonkey (May 27, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> We have Microsoft Surface and the lid is a keyboard.  ESO takes some getting used to, but it will talk to the LifPak..  Get signatures!!!!!!!!!!!!


I already have my "skeleton format" down fairly well before I clear the hospitals. Signatures tops my list as do demographics, a set of vitals, and a narrative.

So far my biggest gripe is not having a keyboard...P in the A.


----------



## StCEMT (May 27, 2017)

Man after today, I am about due for the sweet little old lady who just needs a little help call. Thank God for pretty nurses and weekends off.


----------



## Chimpie (May 27, 2017)

I'm only three sips into the morning coffee and I'm already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  threads.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 27, 2017)

3 years in the making and the first trip out resulted in 50 miles without issue. Ride is pretty smooth considering the mud tires, not much road noise, and lots of heads turned. 

Best $14,000 i ever spent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (May 27, 2017)

Pretty cool, I like the hood.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 27, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Thank God for pretty nurses and weekends off.


I hear that. I'm taking mine to a concert in LA tonight.


----------



## cruiseforever (May 27, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Absolutely hate the zoll ePCR software, from what I remember from the couple times I've used it is the navigation that is the biggest pain in the arse.



Well that's wonderful news.  My service just ordered it to be used with IPads.  I was not too impressed with it when we had a chance to play with it.  I use Image Trend at my other job with the Toughbook.  That system works great.


----------



## StCEMT (May 27, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I hear that. I'm taking mine to a concert in LA tonight.


Living the dream. I don't know how you do that LA traffic.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 27, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Living the dream. I don't know how you do that LA traffic.


I don't, our friends are our Uber.


----------



## Jim37F (May 27, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Ugh. The ZOLL ePCR sucks. I just bought iPCR for my business. It's probably the easiest PCR I've ever used. We do use the ZOLL Checklist app though. That's not awful.





NomadicMedic said:


> I chose iPCR because it's very easy, runs on an iPad and my current service uses it.


We use HealthEMS on Toughbook CF-19s (though a few units have Surface tablets) and OperativeIQ for checkouts. They're..not bad, certainly better than other software I've seen floating out there, but still not as good as the iPad based DigitalEMS MedicClipboard. I'm certainly not an Apple fanboy (I have a Kindle Fire tablet and Samsung S7 phone, and Windows laptop lol) but that iPad system is the single best setup I've seen....my last FD, and one of the current ones my company runs with use it, and I wish it's what we used here lol


----------



## Seirende (May 27, 2017)

Anyone still use paper? 

Our signatures and billing are all on paper and the rest we do on the state ePCR.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 27, 2017)

Seirende said:


> Anyone still use paper?


No, but more often than not I miss those days.


----------



## Seirende (May 27, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> No, but more often than not I miss those days.



The one big advantage of digital records is being able to easily correct mistakes. If it was on paper, I'd probably have to do a draft of every narrative before actually writing it out.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 27, 2017)

I do a paper one on the majority of patients, it's mostly just for notes. Then during transport, if patient condition allows, I have 2 ePCRs that I have to do. I have the main one for the company and then I am one of the five testers for the new system we are going to be changing over to.


----------



## Seirende (May 27, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I do a paper one on the majority of patients, it's mostly just for notes. Then during transport, if patient condition allows, I have 2 ePCRs that I have to do. I have the main one for the company and then I am one of the five testers for the new system we are going to be changing over to.



Definitely would not like to go without something that I can scribble on quickly during a call. Even when I'm writing something for myself (essay, notes for public speaking, longer email), I like to start on paper so that I can cross stuff out, write in the margins, etc. Then I'll type up the "clean" version. Writing on a computer vs. on paper is such a different process.


----------



## Aprz (May 27, 2017)

I like the old ImageTrend, but not the new one that is in a web browser. The new one is absolute garbage in my opinion. I cannot think of anything nice to say about it.


----------



## Seirende (May 27, 2017)

You know what? I'm just going to say it.

I look really good in this uniform.


----------



## StCEMT (May 27, 2017)

My bank account is weeping. Months of build up just to drop a fat payment on school loans. Oh to be 17 again, that was a good year.


----------



## Jim37F (May 27, 2017)

Hmm so I was trying to trade or give away my shift in Compton on Monday when a guy from Malibu station hit me up saying he'd trade me, id work his shift.....hmm.....it'd be tough but I think I could survive a Malibu shift on a Sunday....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 27, 2017)

Just had a patient who broke his penis. I was impressed by the blood loss


----------



## agregularguy (May 27, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Just had a patient who broke his penis. I was impressed by the blood loss



and how did he go about doing this?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 27, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> and how did he go about doing this?


Him and his friend with benefits were doing the naughty in a hotel room...


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 27, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> and how did he go about doing this?


It always happens the same way.


----------



## StCEMT (May 27, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> and how did he go about doing this?


I am sure there are plenty of sketchy websites out there that could demonstrate how this injury occurs if you are that curious.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 27, 2017)

I know an ICU nurse that broke a penis while inserting a catheter.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Seirende (May 27, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> I know an ICU nurse that broke a penis while inserting a catheter.



Um, admittedly I don't know a ton about catheters, but wouldn't the penis have to have been erect to be broken? Don't think that that's normally the case when a catheter is being inserted?


----------



## GMCmedic (May 27, 2017)

Seirende said:


> Um, admittedly I don't know a ton about catheters, but wouldn't the penis have to have been erect to be broken? Don't think that that's normally the case when a catheter is being inserted?


You would think.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 27, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Just had a patient who broke his penis. I was impressed by the blood loss


I had a pt like that a few weeks ago, i was just like wow... in absolute awe. Thankful i'm a relatively normal individual as well


----------



## StCEMT (May 27, 2017)

Seirende said:


> Um, admittedly I don't know a ton about catheters, but wouldn't the penis have to have been erect to be broken? Don't think that that's normally the case when a catheter is being inserted?


Dig around Reddit long enough and you will find the Ask Reddit ER stories of people that are summed up like so... ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) man, I know JUST the place for this screw driver!

Don't doubt people in moments like this lol


----------



## agregularguy (May 27, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I am sure there are plenty of sketchy websites out there that could demonstrate how this injury occurs if you are that curious.



Hahahaha, figured it happened that way, but ya never know sometimes they get extra creative and break it in some weird way.


----------



## cruiseforever (May 28, 2017)

Seirende said:


> Anyone still use paper?
> 
> Our signatures and billing are all on paper and the rest we do on the state ePCR.



Still using paper.  This fall we are suppose to move to EPCRs.  But they have been saying that for the last 5+ years.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 29, 2017)

I hope everyone is able to take some time  relax and reflect this weekend. 

It's hot as hell in Savannah and I'm enjoying a beer from @VentMonkey that I obtained in "the great 2017 beer swap™"

I'm waiting for the grill to get hot to toss on some t-bones and I'm reflecting on the reason for Memorial Day, thinking about my two friends who didn't come home. 

Not to be too somber... but it's important to remember it isn't just National BBQ weekend.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 29, 2017)

I love Ballast Point Sculpin and Grapefruit Sculpin.......not so into the Kolsch style. Not quite as hot here in CLT as Savannah, but not too far off.

I served 6 years and don't personally know anyone who didn't come home, but even if you don't know anyone who has ever had anything to do with the military, the sentiment is the same.


----------



## Dennhop (May 30, 2017)

As a veteran, I want to thank the above posters for their insight...I try to remind people and gently correct them if they are thanking me for my service on Memorial Day.  As veterans still living, our day is on Veterans day.  Memorial Day is for those who never came back, or who have served and passed on.  I personally know several who didn't make it back to their families, or made it back to give up on life for some reason later.  

To remind my children of what Memorial Day is all about, every Memorial Day since they've gotten old enough to understand, we've watched Taking Chance...if you haven't seen that movie or heard of it, I highly recommend it.  (I may be a bit biased, as a former Marine)

One thing that will always stick with me are staring into the eyes of a grieving widow, and a dear friend of mine, and having to tell her, 
"On behalf of the President of the United States, the Commandant of the Marine Corps, and a grateful nation, please accept this flag as a token for your husband's faithful and dedicated service."

You spend an hour or two memorizing those words, and a lifetime of never forgetting them once you've spoken them.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 30, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> it'd be tough but I think I could survive a Malibu shift on a Sunday....


----------



## Jim37F (May 30, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm so I was trying to trade or give away my shift in Compton on Monday when a guy from Malibu station hit me up saying he'd trade me, id work his shift.....hmm.....it'd be tough but I think I could survive a Malibu shift on a Sunday....





EpiEMS said:


>


Apparently it was a pretty busy shift according to the guy I was working with who normally works there....5 patients in 4 transports, 5 other "dry runs" (calls either cancelled enroute or on scene with no transport) and some bouncing back and forth on a few street corner posts (including one where you're basically covering the entire LA Co Santa Monica Mountains area including Malibu, Agoura, Calabasas etc)....funny how a busy shift for them would be a fairly chill day for my normal station 

The terrible thing is that my company is one of those that does the "if you don't run calls overnight, you don't get paid the whole 24 hours" Rule for us is 5 uninterrupted hours between 2300 and 0700 and you only get paid for 22 hours instead of the full 24  (yeah I'm sure that 20 or so bucks they saved from paying me is keeping the company solvent.....but they paid cash for a brand new fleet with power lift and load so that's something....?)......anyways we get the page saying our hours were adjusted to 22....and 2 min later we get a call -_- (and on shift 1 of my 48 pretty much the same thing happened, except we got about 15 min after getting docked before that early morning call came in....fun stuff....)


----------



## EpiEMS (May 30, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> The terrible thing is that my company is one of those that does the "if you don't run calls overnight, you don't get paid the whole 24 hours"


I'm almost surprised that this is legal...


----------



## Jim37F (May 30, 2017)

Anyways, flying out to Honolulu for my HFD pre hire physical plus uniform and boot fittings....and I'm seated right next to the medical O2 tank....


----------



## Jim37F (May 30, 2017)

Just looked behind my seat...im right in front of a bulkhead....and it looks like that's where the jump bag is located......its like should I ask for the form to do the checkout?? XD


----------



## GMCmedic (May 30, 2017)

Part of why I love my job so much is that I get paid for every hour. None of that BS sleep time and time and a half for over 3 hours math and stuff. Though when I tell people my hourly wage they gasp, then I have to explain that $15.×× is a lot of money when its paid out for 40 hours plus 32 hours at $22.××.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick15 (Jun 1, 2017)

Texas bound to find a house to move in to! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seirende (Jun 1, 2017)

Looks like this is my last EMS shift for a while, at least until my health improves. Just told my service director that I'm done for now. Kind of bummed out about it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 1, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> Texas bound to find a house to move in to!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What part of Texas?

GMC, y'all on a 24/48?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 2, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> What part of Texas?
> 
> GMC, y'all on a 24/48?


Kelly schedule 24 on 24 off for 3 shifts and 96 off. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 2, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Kelly schedule 24 on 24 off for 3 shifts and 96 off.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Not terrible. I am not going back to 24/48.


----------



## Nick15 (Jun 2, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> What part of Texas?
> 
> GMC, y'all on a 24/48?



Northern Texas. In between Fort Worth and Dallas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 2, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Anyways, flying out to Honolulu for my HFD pre hire physical plus uniform and boot fittings....and I'm seated right next to the medical O2 tank....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, flying back home to LA, seated same row on same type of plane (A330), so I have the emergency supplies behind my seat against the bulkhead again, except in on the opposite aisle so this time it's the fire extinguisher and what not


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 2, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> lol, flying back home to LA, seated same row on same type of plane (A330), so I have the emergency supplies behind my seat against the bulkhead again, except in on the opposite aisle so this time it's the fire extinguisher and what not



What'd you do to piss off the EMS gods?


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> What'd you do to piss off the EMS gods?


Am I gonna get a write up for not finishing the checkout on Operative IQ  for the AED, jump bag, a d suppression equipment by 9?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 2, 2017)

It's the second game of the season and I'm still working out the baseball stadium gear. Next go around, I'm buying a lifepak. That ZOLL is light, but it's an artifact monster. And the statpack is too big. I think I need something smaller.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 2, 2017)

I managed to grt my hands on a nwt Zoll M case. What to do with it... I also got my hands on a near new sked. Guess it's ebay for them lol 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 2, 2017)

I wonder if the M case will fit an E. let's talk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 2, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I wonder if the M case will fit an E. let's talk


It won't, unfortunately. You're the first person I thought of, but it goes up front and back of the monitor, so it wouldn't work with an e series. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 2, 2017)

I thought they were the same form factor. Oh well. I have some used cases that are totally functional. The monitor is getting used too. I'm actually a little surprised that I'm doing real EMS here. It's not just bandaids.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 2, 2017)

The m series is a trapazoid. The E series is much longer. The front panel is essentially the same though. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm kind of jealous.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 2, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I'm kind of jealous.


Of? Lol

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 2, 2017)

Its crazy how much the little details of a job become habit....and then every single one changes and you have to unlearn those habits for new ones. On the bright side, small chance that if all the stars and moons align, I found a potential partner I work well with.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 3, 2017)

Hmm...when you just ordered food on shift and PD units are driving by code 3....looking at my pager like "no!"


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 3, 2017)

Albert Pujols just joined the 600 club with a grand salami.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 3, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Albert Pujols just joined the 600 club with a grand salami.


And how about _Dem Bums_? I'll gladly let you have a Pujols personal milestone for our game changing GS by Taylor in the 9th to turn around the potential for a loss. 

Your mighty Angels are in "second place" though so I'll give you that. Here's to hoping the post-All-Star break yields similar results.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Your mighty Angels are in "second place" though so I'll give you that. Here's to hoping the post-All-Star break yields similar results.



The first half of our season so far:


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 4, 2017)

@CALEMT you had me at Uecker. Bonus points for the clip with Ricky "Wild Thing" Vaughn in it though.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jun 4, 2017)

cruiseforever said:


> New twist to the sign on bonus  I can get the same bonus if I talked you into signing on.    0-2 year medics get $2,000, 2+ get $5,000.



Few months ago Allina started giving a sign on bonus.  Now at my full time job, instead of a bonus they raised the hourly wage to equal or surpass the $5,000 bonus.  Law of supply and demand works.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 9, 2017)

Hmm....so apparently LA County Sheriff's Deputies will soon be carrying Narcan IN..........and yet I'm sure County EMS Agency will still not allow BLS ambulance to carry it


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 9, 2017)

This rotation cannot end soon enough.


Jim37F said:


> Hmm....so apparently LA County Sheriff's Deputies will soon be carrying Narcan IN..........and yet I'm sure County EMS Agency will still not allow BLS ambulance to carry it


Pretty sad, huh Jimbo? I have a similar personal opinion about our FD's slamming 2 whole mg's in some patient that's simply unresponsive with *ZERO* opiate OD markers.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 9, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> This rotation cannot end soon enough.
> 
> Pretty sad, huh Jimbo? I have a similar personal opinion about our FD's slamming 2 whole mg's in some patient that's simply unresponsive with *ZERO* opiate OD markers.



Narcan to me seems to be the most overused drug in situations where it's not indicated.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 9, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Narcan to me seems to be the most overused drug in situations where it's not indicated.



Yes!


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 9, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> This rotation cannot end soon enough.
> 
> Pretty sad, huh Jimbo? I have a similar personal opinion about our FD's slamming 2 whole mg's in some patient that's simply unresponsive with *ZERO* opiate OD markers.


Its hard enough to get paramedics to stop doing that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 9, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Its hard enough to get paramedics to stop doing that.


Absolutely.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 9, 2017)

So in other news this is what happens when you're turning around on a narrow dirt road and your truck slides off a rock into a tree branch. Bound to happen sooner or later with where I take my baby.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 9, 2017)

Gonna take more than a little rubbin' to get that out.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 9, 2017)

Luckily the tailgate still closes... with some extra motivation...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 9, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Luckily the tailgate still closes... with some extra motivation...


You sir! need this! It is to be used only for the Ancient art of Percussive maintenance.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 9, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> You sir! need this! It is to be used only for the Ancient art of Percussive maintenance.
> View attachment 3837



I prefer a halligan bar. I used a couple choice words, a "close you son of a *****", and the frustration of the incident to close my tailgate.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 9, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I prefer a halligan bar. I used a couple choice words, a "close you son of a *****", and the frustration of the incident to close my tailgate.


leave it to the firefighter to say he wants a halligan bar. I'm a basic man, hammer this, hammer that, axe this, axe that. It'll work eventually


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 9, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> leave it to the firefighter to say he wants a halligan bar. I'm a basic man, hammer this, hammer that, axe this, axe that. It'll work eventually



There is no such thing as axe this axe that. You want a single bit axe, double bit axe, splitting axe, hatchet, limbing axe, felling axe, or a maul?


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jun 9, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> There is no such thing as axe this axe that. You want a single bit axe, double bit axe, splitting axe, hatchet, limbing axe, felling axe, or a maul?


I want a truckman's axe.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 9, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Not terrible. I am not going back to 24/48.


That schedule is just stupid, especially when you can do the Kelly with the same number of people. The middle days can be kind of bummers (today I don't I ever really woke up), but those four days mmmmm....


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 9, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> I want a truckman's axe.



https://www.gransforsbruk.com

If I had the money and lived in a area where I would cut firewood more often I would buy one of these axes in a heartbeat.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 9, 2017)

Tigger said:


> That schedule is just stupid, especially when you can do the Kelly with the same number of people. The middle days can be kind of bummers (today I don't I ever really woke up), but those four days mmmmm....


The four days are nice, the six days are even nicer. I'm 3/4 on my Kelly, and tomorrow will be my "Friday" before going on our six day. 

The Kern County Fire Department's schedule is still one of the best that I know of, IMO.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 10, 2017)

When I was still at Glendale, we used the same Kelly as LA City, XoXoXoooo, now with McCormick we tie our stations to which FD they run with most (i.e. the 3 stations that run with Torrance and Redondo Beach are on a 48/96, and the rest of our stations we're on LA Co's Kelly which is different, it's XoXooXoXoooo........I don't like it as much as the other one, I'd rather just knock out the 3 shifts then get a nice 4 day, not a2 day then back at it, where as busy as we are, the 2 days are just a blur as the day off in between, and now it's harder to keep track mentally sometimes, "wait, where in the cycle am I again? Do I have to go to work tomorrow or is it day 3 of 4...?" etc.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 10, 2017)

@Jim37F BCFD's Kelly is pretty sweet, and again KCFD's 48 on/off cycle followed by an 8 day is pretty swell. If Hawaii doesn't pan out, they're worth a gander, just sayin'...


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 10, 2017)

I worked that 72/96 schedule. Was nice considering I committed 300 miles to my station and wasn't driving it every week... cause fire season.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 10, 2017)

My favorite schedule was the 6 months at AMR when i work 6 straight days from 1500-0400 then had 8 days off. 

I was an EMT at the time, no way would I work that as a medic. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 10, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> There is no such thing as axe this axe that. You want a single bit axe, double bit axe, splitting axe, hatchet, limbing axe, felling axe, or a maul?


MY axe. I dun handmade one with my Popps a few years back.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 10, 2017)

Anyone else digging on the Lifestar podcasts? I recently discovered them, and I have to say- so far, so good.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 10, 2017)

That point in the day where you've been basically a big ping pong ball so that you and your partner have pretty much given up hope of eating real food lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 11, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Anyone else digging on the Lifestar podcasts? I recently discovered them, and I have to say- so far, so good.



Tyler does good stuff.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 11, 2017)

Like 'em, love 'em, or hate 'em_ Dem Bums_ are sure playing their hearts out. Makes me proud to still be an Angelino even if only at heart.

Now off to grill some jalapeño burgers, and wash them down with some Kronenbourgs.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 12, 2017)

Well....managed a little over 4 broken hours of sleep. We will see how much I hate my life in 16 hours.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 12, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Well....managed a little over 4 broken hours of sleep. We will see how much I hate my life in 16 hours.


Geeze. I slept more thsn that at work  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 12, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Tyler does good stuff.



Sounds like I'll have to give this guy a listen!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 12, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Sounds like I'll have to give this guy a listen!



there're here... https://soundcloud.com/user-35752175

or wherever you regularly get podcasts.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 12, 2017)

Starting preparing for deer season today with my new set up. 

This new bow is noticeably faster. Going to take some getting used to a single pin sight

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 12, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Starting preparing for deer season today with my new set up.
> 
> This new bow is noticeably faster. Going to take some getting used to a single pin sight


I go to Alaska every year and hunt wolverines with my uncle. Then again, I also own a pair of numchucks.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 12, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Starting preparing for deer season today with my new set up.
> 
> This new bow is noticeably faster. Going to take some getting used to a single pin sight
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



What bow?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 12, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> What bow?


Bear BR33

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 12, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Bear BR33
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Not bad. I'm more of a bowtech guy myself.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 12, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Geeze. I slept more thsn that at work
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



It took me two hours just to fall asleep, then as soon as I do my ******* friends group chat blows up, then the ******* dog was barking at 4am....oh and 9 calls with 5-6 hours to go. The hatred is there just a bit.


GMCmedic said:


> Starting preparing for deer season today with my new set up.
> 
> This new bow is noticeably faster. Going to take some getting used to a single pin sight
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Let me know how you like it, I am thinking about switching to a single pin and thumb release soon. Which did you get?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 12, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> It took me two hours just to fall asleep, then as soon as I do my ******* friends group chat blows up, then the ******* dog was barking at 4am....oh and 9 calls with 5-6 hours to go. The hatred is there just a bit.
> 
> Let me know how you like it, I am thinking about switching to a single pin and thumb release soon. Which did you get?


Im switching from a 3 pin vertical sight, horizontal pins seem cluttered to me. My new bow is noticeably faster from my last one all things considered. Im short so a 7" brace height at 27" draw length makes for a slow bow by todays standards. Though 0-30yds im making no adjustments and at 40 its only 3 inches low. Thats the farthest ill take a shot. 

Overall im happy with it so far and itll fit my needs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 12, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Though 0-30yds im making no adjustments and at 40 its only 3 inches low. Thats the farthest ill take a shot.



Lol us mule deer guys pray for 40 yard shots.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 12, 2017)

I can't recall the last time I enjoyed a frosty Fat Tire, nonetheless why not make it a pint?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 12, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I can't recall the last time I enjoyed a frosty Fat Tire, nonetheless why not make it a pint?


I wound up with a nice tasty pint of Station 68 from Karbach. And all the profits go to the Robert Garner Foundation 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 12, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I wound up with a nice tasty pint of Station 68 from Karbach. And all the profits go to the Robert Garner Foundation


I'd gladly drink one that went to an Adam West Foundation (R.I.P.)


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 13, 2017)

Im enjoying a Big Sky Brewing Co. Trout Slayer.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 13, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Im enjoying a Big Sky Brewing Co. Trout Slayer.


Moose Drool!


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm enjoying being back at station for the first time since before noon lol....one of the nurses joked "I always see you like 15 times each night, knock it off, go home and go to sleep!" I laughed and told her that's pretty much the same thing I say when the darn phone rings in the middle of the night here


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 13, 2017)

I don' t  know which is worse, the middle of the night or the second after you have gotten into bed and got comfortable.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 13, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Im switching from a 3 pin vertical sight, horizontal pins seem cluttered to me. My new bow is noticeably faster from my last one all things considered. Im short so a 7" brace height at 27" draw length makes for a slow bow by todays standards. Though 0-30yds im making no adjustments and at 40 its only 3 inches low. Thats the farthest ill take a shot.
> 
> Overall im happy with it so far and itll fit my needs.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Which sight did you get for it? I know what you mean though, I think mine is set at 27.5". Not the fastest, but it will get the job done.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 13, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Which sight did you get for it? I know what you mean though, I think mine is set at 27.5". Not the fastest, but it will get the job done.


I think you asked that the first time and I forgot to answer lol. 

HHA optimizer lite. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 13, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> I don' t  know which is worse, the middle of the night or* the second after you have gotten into bed and got comfortable*.


This^^^.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 13, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> I think you asked that the first time and I forgot to answer lol.
> 
> HHA optimizer lite.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I forgot I had lol. I hear HHA is solid, I am looking at one of theirs or spot hogg. Just need a spare $300 since I need to restring my bow as well.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 13, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> spot hogg



That's what I run on my bow. Love it.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 13, 2017)

*Just a little bit of lightning. No worries.*


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 13, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3836









There fixed my tailgate with my mountain bike pad. Out of sight out of mind, am I right?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 13, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3845
> 
> 
> There fixed my tailgate with my mountain bike pad. Out of sight out of mind, am I right?


Sí.


----------



## agregularguy (Jun 13, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3845
> 
> Out of sight out of mind, am I right?



This is also what I say to myself to avoid checking my bank account and realizing how little is in there


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 13, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> This is also what I say to myself to avoid checking my bank account and realizing how little is in there


I was doing so good a few weeks ago, then I started making heavy loan payments....


----------



## agregularguy (Jun 13, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I was doing so good a few weeks ago, then I started making heavy loan payments....



I was doing good.. then all the expenses from moving caught up, new apartment fees, furniture, etc.. then I decided to keep digging into that hole of debt by buying an AR 
*shrugs* Looks like I'll be back to working a second medic gig until I can pick up overtime at the new place.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 13, 2017)

Gotta keep that new furniture safe!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 13, 2017)

Trip to Zion was plenty fun. Wasn't a huge fan ic having to commute 1hr 30mins from the park to the rental house but still very cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 13, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> 1hr 30mins



Forget that.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 14, 2017)

My wife took the NCLEX today and shes worse than the students that come on here asking if they passed at question number(insert whatever number). 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 14, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> My wife took the NCLEX today and shes worse than the students that come on here asking if they passed at question number(insert whatever number).
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


She can go to allnurses forum and ask them...


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 14, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> She can go to allnurses forum and ask them...


Shes a medic so shes taken NREMT, you'd think she would know all this by now but I guess the inner child like anticipation takes over.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jun 14, 2017)

SF-86's suck when you have million addresses/employers/contacts to list from contracting....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 15, 2017)

Long distance, stable patient, middle of the night transfers suck rocks.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 15, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Long distance, stable patient, middle of the night transfers suck rocks.


How long are we talking for this LDT?


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 15, 2017)

Happy birthday US Army


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 15, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> How long are we talking for this LDT?



3 and a half hours each way.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 15, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> 3 and a half hours each way.


Our standard LDT is 2 hours each way. A truly long distance transfer for us is 6-plus hours one way. My *** hurts after about 2.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 15, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Our standard LDT is 2 hours each way. A truly long distance transfer for us is 6-plus hours one way. My *** hurts after about 2.



Yeah. We do these runs to the VA pretty often. Nothing fun about them.


----------



## CANMAN (Jun 15, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Long distance, stable patient, middle of the night transfers suck rocks.



From a safety standpoint, especially when looking at the numbers, transports like this should be scheduled for daytime hours only. If you're going to have an accident attempting to do a LDT in the middle of the night, or worse on the tail end of a night shift surely sucks rocks. Sorry man, don't miss doing those one bit.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 15, 2017)

CANMAN said:


> From a safety standpoint, especially when looking at the numbers, transports like this should be scheduled for daytime hours only. If you're going to have an accident attempting to do a LDT in the middle of the night, or worse on the tail end of a night shift surely sucks rocks. Sorry man, don't miss doing those one bit.



I've been saying this over and over. It falls on deaf ears.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 15, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> My wife took the NCLEX today and shes worse than the students that come on here asking if they passed at question number(insert whatever number).
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Well, if she felt like she failed, she likely was right at her ability limit. Don't have her do any PVT stuff for at least 24 hours, and if she does, be prepared to lose $200. I'll also send you a message about this...


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 15, 2017)

So my partner got written up for the fridge coming unplugged and we got complained at for organizing (not moving) the cabinets by putting items in order and like items together. Apparently, it's wrong to do this and people might look past the labeled transparent plastic organizers, so it is better to have a nest of random crap in the cabinets because that's what everyone else has. Also, the collective mass of six IV catheters rubber banded together is a lethal threat if I get hit in my 1994 Braun box, because we care about safety, but said box lacks any safety features other than lap belts. Safety!



I'm pretty over this place and silly people in general today. At least you know you're not a priority at places like AMR.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jun 15, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> 3 and a half hours each way.


Coming into the big city?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 15, 2017)

Nope. Charleston.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jun 16, 2017)

So guess who got engaged...


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 16, 2017)

redundantbassist said:


> So guess who got engaged...


I'm going to say... not me... because I'm already hitched.  

Let me guess, you gone and done something completely nuts and decided to get legally stuck with someone else...


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 16, 2017)

Now, now....he said engaged, it ain't legal yet.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 16, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Now, now....he said engaged, it ain't legal yet.


I said he'd decided to get legally hitched... different from actually _being_ legally hitched.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 16, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> I said he'd decided to get legally hitched... different from actually _being_ legally hitched.


Touche


----------



## MMiz (Jun 16, 2017)

Every year Time Warner Cable raises my bill and every year I threaten to cancel and they give me an amazing promotion.  

This year Spectrum Internet happily cancelled my account and took back their equipment.

First world problems.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 16, 2017)

MMiz said:


> Every year Time Warner Cable raises my bill and every year I threaten to cancel and they give me an amazing promotion.
> 
> This year Spectrum Internet happily cancelled my account and took back their equipment.
> 
> First world problems.


Wurd. My wife is on the phone with them now (ironic much?), and we are in the same boat. Literally, we have been customers since their Roadrunner days back home; exact same boat. 

Who did you end up switching to, and are you happy with the next provider so far if so?


----------



## MMiz (Jun 16, 2017)

My only other option is AT&T DSL ($40) at 1/10th of the speed and DirectTV Now ($35).

Apparently after 30 days I qualify as a new Spectrum customer and can sign up for one of their promotional packages.

I'm cheap, I don't want to spend the money ($255 for one month of DSL and early termination fee) when I know I just have to wait it out for 30 days.

I've been here before.  Every year I threaten to cancel.  Last year I even had to take the boxes into the local office, but they've always relented.  Not this year.

Let me know what you end up doing, I'm not sure how long I can borrow wifi.  It's borrowing, right?

Good luck!


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 16, 2017)

I hate forcing borderline intoxicated person to the hospital. I feel better when my medical director is working and has my back. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 16, 2017)

MMiz said:


> I've been here before. Every year I threaten to cancel. Last year I even had to take the boxes into the local office, but they've always relented. Not this year.



I'm not going to lie, I find this ironically funny.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 16, 2017)

Update: wife finally got off of the phone after ~30-45 minutes of arguing with their outsourced tech who refused to transfer her to a supervisor.

She finally got through to a supervisor, they'll be sending a tech out tomorrow to replace our modem, and she just got a call back from a corporate supervisor directly who was much more empathetic to our frustrations. This is why I let her handle this kind of stuff...


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 16, 2017)

I can't make those calls either, I end up resorting to sailor talk which doesn't help.  It is hard to believe some of those folks actually are allowed to vote and breed.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 16, 2017)

Verizon only gets worse folks...


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 16, 2017)

I was gonna whine about our temperatures here this week into next week, but I saw what it will be in Western Arizona and the Cali desert and decided to suck it up.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> I was gonna whine about our temperatures here this week into next week, but I saw what it will be in Western Arizona and the Cali desert and decided to suck it up.


Today it hit 114. Is summer over already?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 16, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Today it hit 114. Is summer over already?



You merely work in the heat. I was born in it, molded by it. I didn't see the cold until I was a already a man.

For those of you *****ing about how "hot" its supposed to be wherever you are just remember its going to be 122 degrees where I live on Tuesday...

Edit: Oh and I just noticed that So CAL Edison has a planned power outage on Monday when its supposed to be a cooler 120 degrees.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 17, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> For those of you *****ing about how "hot" its supposed to be wherever you are just remember its going to be 122 degrees where I live on Tuesday...


Hey, that's your beef, desert rat. I tap out at 115 degrees and sweltering.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Hey, that's your beef, desert rat. I tap out at 115 degrees and sweltering.



Dude you have no idea. I'm more conditioned for nordic environments. Whenever I get a piece of paper that has something written along the lines of "nationally registered paramedic" I'm gone to mountains, pine trees, and where people consider a day over 90 to be hot.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm waiting for the 80* year round place to finally get back to me after my physical


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 17, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> For those of you *****ing about how "hot" its supposed to be wherever you are just remember its going to be 122 degrees where I live on Tuesday...


Anything approaching 80 is hot to me. Especially when I have to spend 50 of those hours stuck in a damn box on wheels. There is a reason I want to temporarily move to Alaska....the cold is good for my soul. 65 is perfection.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 17, 2017)

We'll be hitting the 112-115 ranges (supposedly) from today through next week. And phewy on the "dry heat" business, we hit humidites down to 4% and it is still hot.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2017)

It's hitting 95 here. I'll take the hundred plus of NM and west Texas over this mid nineties and hundred percent humidity crap

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 17, 2017)

So it's family day at drill weekend. Today promises to be really cool as we're doing an Air Assault mission to put on a little "look at us being tacti-cool awesome Army guys" for all the moms and dads and spouses (that didn't have to work today like both of my folks lol) followed by a bbq/picnic rest of the afternoon.
Tomorrow promises to be full of bull excrement as they wanna do layouts of all the stuff we're supposed to have (like how much of the 10 years worth of Army crud squirelled away in the house is stuff I'm signed for from this unit I need to show, and how much is just stuff that's been acquired? Lol)


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 17, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> So it's family day at drill weekend. Today promises to be really cool as we're doing an Air Assault mission to put on a little "look at us being tacti-cool awesome Army guys" for all the moms and dads and spouses (that didn't have to work today like both of my folks lol) followed by a bbq/picnic rest of the afternoon.
> Tomorrow promises to be full of bull excrement as they wanna do layouts of all the stuff we're supposed to have (like how much of the 10 years worth of Army crud squirelled away in the house is stuff I'm signed for from this unit I need to show, and how much is just stuff that's been acquired? Lol)


Go be Army strong?


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 17, 2017)

MMiz said:


> This year Spectrum Internet happily cancelled my account and took back their equipment.


That's because they've bought up all the competition and know you're stuck with them.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 17, 2017)

Woke up at 4:30 am, took the big-fat-dog (BFD) that we're babysitting for a 1.5 mile walk. After dropping him off, went and did another 1.6.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 17, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> You merely work in the heat. I was born in it, molded by it. I didn't see the cold until I was a already a man.
> 
> For those of you *****ing about how "hot" its supposed to be wherever you are just remember its going to be 122 degrees where I live on Tuesday...
> 
> Edit: Oh and I just noticed that So CAL Edison has a planned power outage on Monday when its supposed to be a cooler 120 degrees.


what ever will i do. its 85 here, i think i may melt!!!!! SAVE ME @CALEMT SAVE ME!!!!!


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 17, 2017)

Phone decided to die randomly and this time it didn't come back. Contacts are safe thanks to Google, but all kinds of important notes and **** are gone. Never again will I have a phone that wont save to an SD card.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 17, 2017)

thinking of trying to get a "new"-er car. 2014- present. Who's got suggestions for a late 20's guy! *something fast ish*


----------



## Flying (Jun 17, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> thinking of trying to get a "new"-er car. 2014- present. Who's got suggestions for a late 20's guy! *something fast ish*


Ford Focus ST


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 17, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> thinking of trying to get a "new"-er car. 2014- present. Who's got suggestions for a late 20's guy! *something fast ish*



Prius? Just sayin since you sleep with flowers on your nightstand.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 17, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Prius? Just sayin since you sleep with flowers on your nightstand.


I MOVED THEM!


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 17, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I MOVED THEM!


Where, to the dresser 7 feet away?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 17, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Where, to the dresser 7 feet away?


no. the stand in our hallway! I really put my foot down this time!!!


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 17, 2017)

Next thing you know guys he's gonna be wearing crocs and going to Sunday brunch...


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 17, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Next thing you know guys he's gonna be wearing crocs and going to Sunday brunch...


Could be worse....he could be one of these guys?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 17, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Next thing you know guys he's gonna be wearing crocs and going to Sunday brunch...








dont hate....


**not mine**


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 18, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> thinking of trying to get a "new"-er car. 2014- present. Who's got suggestions for a late 20's guy! *something fast ish*


How about something that's mostly "sensible" and not too horrible? A couple years ago I got a 1-year old Chevy Cruze. Is it _fast_?? Not really, but it's got some zip and if you recalibrate the computer, add in about $300-400 in parts, it'll get even more zip and it'll eat E85 quite happily. Will it knock your socks off? Will it shove your eyeballs to the back of your head with super acceleration? No... but it'll zip you around and you'll get between about 28 and 40 MPG when you're cruising. I find that if I'm doing about 65, it'll get about 35-ish MPG, 59 gets me about 42 MPG. Doing about 70 gets me around 30 MPG. 

Truly, not a bad little "econo-ish" car. As to new vs. used, I would check out cars that are approximately 1-2 years old as they'll likely still have much of their factory warranty. Those are darned-near new and you'll basically be getting a nearly new car at a not new price. That is unless someone's seriously abused it...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> thinking of trying to get a "new"-er car. 2014- present. Who's got suggestions for a late 20's guy! *something fast ish*


Here is my vote. It's a very sensible vehicle. It is somewhat fast..ish. It's also completely affordable.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 18, 2017)

Avoid the Focus. Ford's dual-clutch "semi-automatic" manual isn't great. A traditional hydraulic automatic or CVT would be a more reliable option. My 2015 Focus is OK, but I will likely get something bigger and more reliable in a year or so.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 18, 2017)

And FWIW, CarMax was the easiest and best car buying experience I've had in ages. I sold them my BMW for more than the BMW dealership offered and bought a used, clean Silverado crew cab for several thousand less than any other local dealer. I highly recommend them.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 18, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Here is my vote. It's a very sensible vehicle. It is somewhat fast..ish. It's also completely affordable.


DONE AND DONE! Let me just take out a mortgage and i'll get your sensible car 
Thank you everybody, i'm looking for only a semi sensible car, my fiance has the sensible crossover, up to the T in safety features. So i'm looking for the go fast car or the enjoy myself driving car.


----------



## Flying (Jun 18, 2017)

There you go:
https://www.dodge.com/demon.html

With how refined cars are now, it's hard to go wrong if you want to zip legally: BMW 3 series, Subaru WRX, Toyota 86, Accord V6, Mazdaspeed 3 all come to mind

If you want to have a fear of rainy highway on-ramps, maybe a new-to-you Corvette or a Porsche 944 Turbo will do it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2017)

If you're not worried about having a back seat, there's always the Mazda mx5 (miata). I want one still lol 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 18, 2017)

Flying said:


> BMW 3 series, Subaru WRX


was thinking about those two. Im not made out of money yet.. so the demon is a no go atm.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 18, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> was thinking about those two. Im not made out of money yet.. so the demon is a no go atm.



Hellcat challenger?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Hellcat challenger?


was thinking a DODGE CHALLENGER R/T SCAT PACK- no 700 horsepower, but still a 485-HP 6.4L 392 HEMI® V8 Engine. and just about half the price. In destroyer grey or maximum steel(dodge's colors)


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 18, 2017)

Chuck Norris said so...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 18, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> If you're not worried about having a back seat, there's always the Mazda mx5 (miata). I want one still lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk



Surrender your man card. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 18, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Avoid the Focus. Ford's dual-clutch "semi-automatic" manual isn't great. A traditional hydraulic automatic or CVT would be a more reliable option. My 2015 Focus is OK, but I will likely get something bigger and more reliable in a year or so.



Wife y'all car has a CVT and we've had nothing but problems with it. 

Just had to replace the entire thing. Thank goodness for extended warranties. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Surrender your man card.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Next best thing on a road course to a motorcycle. That or a del sol. Fun to sling around the track 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 18, 2017)

I like my little 4 cylinder. I save a lot of money.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 18, 2017)

My tummy hurts and I am pooping more than I want to. I think I have typhoid or H. Pylori. Time to cocoon with soup and my new Xbox (after nine years!) and homework.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 18, 2017)

Flying said:


> There you go:
> https://www.dodge.com/demon.html





CALEMT said:


> Hellcat challenger?


I was gonna say Hellcat too...


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 18, 2017)

A friend contacted me about an opening at an AEL base a little over an hour away. Same schedule and probably about the same money. Sounds like my chances are good. 

Ive got some thinking to do. Looks like mostly scene flights and transfers out of critical access hospitals. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2017)

That sounds like the perfect call mix

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 18, 2017)

It does. Ive got to put some serious thought into this. I would much rather work for my current employer but no telling when they will have another opening. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 18, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Next best thing on a road course to a motorcycle. That or a del sol. Fun to sling around the track
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk



True. 

There's lots of fun cars on the track though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> True.
> 
> There's lots of fun cars on the track though.
> 
> ...


But few that are as cheap to run 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Jun 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Hellcat challenger?



My partner is looking at those....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2017)

exodus said:


> My partner is looking at those....


Dude, what is wrong with your partner. She goes from a $60,000+ Ford Raptor SVT to a Ford Mustang GT. Now she is looking at the Hellcats? Haha


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 18, 2017)

them hellcats are like 80 grand when all is said and done. Much rather get a different car if im spending 80(which im not). I can build a dodge challenger in a previous post for 38 grand, when all is said and done if i want(man pedal not automatic)


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 18, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Dude, what is wrong with your partner. She goes from a $60,000+ Ford Raptor SVT to a Ford Mustang GT. Now she is looking at the Hellcats? Haha



How is an AMR medic affording this?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> How is an AMR medic affording this?


Husbands job provides them with a car that they do not have to pay anything for (insurance, registration, gas, etc). She has also been with AMR for like 20 years so she makes decent money.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 19, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> How is an AMR medic affording this?



Selling drugs.



NysEms2117 said:


> I can build a dodge challenger in a previous post for 38 grand, when all is said and done if i want(man pedal not automatic)



Get something that can go and do man stuff (so you can build back to your man card) i.e. a jeep or a truck of some sort.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 19, 2017)

Yeah as much as I like sports cars and SRTs....I think my next vehicle would be another pickup truck....I actually really like the Ram EcoDiesel


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 19, 2017)

It's 83 degrees currently, with a predicted high of 112 degrees.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 19, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Get something that can go and do man stuff (so you can build back to your man card) i.e. a jeep or a truck of some sort.


truck- just about useless in a city, other then being obnoxious and getting in the way. jeep- don't feel like spending more fixing my car then the MSRP itself... I have an old old old pickemup truck for the home depot runs and what not. but thats an early 90's pickup truck (94' f250).
*got that truck for a couple hundred dollars*


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 19, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I think my next vehicle would be another pickup truck....I actually really like the Ram EcoDiesel



My next truck is gonna be a tow rig. Ram 2500 cummins. 4x4 of course.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 19, 2017)

Honolulu just called me, passed my medical! They said Orientation is Sat August 5th, Academy start Monday Aug 7th


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 19, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Honolulu just called me, passed my medical! They said Orientation is Sat August 5th, Academy start Monday Aug 7th


Congrats, Jimbo!


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 19, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Honolulu just called me, passed my medical! They said Orientation is Sat August 5th, Academy start Monday Aug 7th



Congrats! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 19, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Honolulu just called me, passed my medical! They said Orientation is Sat August 5th, Academy start Monday Aug 7th


Congrats! 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 19, 2017)

Well... it's official. New job started as of 08:00 today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 19, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Honolulu just called me, passed my medical! They said Orientation is Sat August 5th, Academy start Monday Aug 7th



Congrats, Jim! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 19, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Honolulu just called me, passed my medical! They said Orientation is Sat August 5th, Academy start Monday Aug 7th



Mohalo my friend. When you get established can I fly over stay with you and drink mai tai's and beer on the beach?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 19, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Well... it's official. New job started as of 08:00 today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No more Kern Co. Cult?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 19, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> No more Kern Co. Cult?



Nope, I'm part of the Evil Empire now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 19, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Nope, I'm part of the Evil Empire now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome to the dark side. The cookies are amazing over here.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 19, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Welcome to the dark side. The cookies are amazing over here.



I'll be the judge of that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 19, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> The cookies are amazing over here.


I'm more of a brownie, and Rice Krispies treats guy myself.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 19, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I'm more of a brownie, and Rice Krispies treats guy myself.



Brownies are good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 19, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I'll be the judge of that!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


**Watches intently**


----------



## agregularguy (Jun 19, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Honolulu just called me, passed my medical! They said Orientation is Sat August 5th, Academy start Monday Aug 7th



So what you're saying is that you're gonna fly us EMTlife guys down for your academy graduation right? 

But in all seriousness, congrats!! Enjoy.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 19, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I'm more of a brownie, and Rice Krispies treats guy myself.


What about brookies? Supposedly a combination of a brownie and a cookie....but everytime I've had one I haven't been able to figure out what makes it different from a regular brownie lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 19, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> What about brookies?


Ohhh, sounds good. I think DQ has some sorta Blizzard concoction of the variety. 

..._mmm, Dairy Queens (drools on self)
_


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 19, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> So what you're saying is that you're gonna fly us EMTlife guys down for your academy graduation right?
> 
> But in all seriousness, congrats!! Enjoy.


Hahahaha, I could afford to fly your guys Space-A.....maybe..... lol

But in all seriousness, I need to find a place to move sometime in the next month and a half before Academy. My dad has already suggested putting in my 2 weeks at McCormick now. I opened up the rooms for rent page on Craigslist just to kinda look around (it's not exactly what I'd consider the primo website for finding a place to live but hey) and I actually saw an ad for a loft, smallish, 320sq ft for $1300/month, but is pet friendly, has a kitchenette, laundry in building, assigned covered parking spot and even a little balcony, seems decent-ish, but from a guy who went from home to barracks, to back home I'm a bit clueless on if that's good or not lol

Oh yeah, I also have to figure out moving my pickup to the island, Honolulu's mass transit isn't much better than LA's lol.

There's no Wells Fargo out there, but there is PenFed whom I have an old dormant account with (they wanted one opened when I got my auto loan) so that shouldn't be an issue.

Oh yeah, then there's the whole question of the Reserves. As of right now, I have 11 months left on my current contract (I ETS in May of 2018). While I haven't yet gotten detailed information on HFD's Academy, the range of 26-34 weeks long would put graduation around April which is when they graduated the previous class earlier this year, so I feel comfortable until told otherwise to expect to graduate HFD's Academy around April, so a month or so before I'm supposed to get out of the Army Reserve. I do not expect I'll be able to do monthly drills, especially not at my current unit in San Diego, and unlike McCormick, I can't just give the Army 2 weeks notice lol There are options, but I still gotta figure that stuff out.....

Those are the big immediate issues to move prior to Academy in August (I don't think it'd be smart to wait until just before Academy to actually move lol)......For others that have made such cross-country moves, any other issues (besides address changes with the post office and banks, etc) should I be aware of?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 20, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> My dad has already suggested putting in my 2 weeks at McCormick now.



Yeah...



Jim37F said:


> I opened up the rooms for rent page on Craigslist just to kinda look around (it's not exactly what I'd consider the primo website for finding a place to live but hey) and I actually saw an ad for a loft, smallish, 320sq ft for $1300/month, but is pet friendly, has a kitchenette, laundry in building, assigned covered parking spot and even a little balcony, seems decent-ish, but from a guy who went from home to barracks, to back home I'm a bit clueless on if that's good or not lol



From one clueless guy to another, I personally would look on a website and not Craigslist. Just my 2 cents. 



Jim37F said:


> Oh yeah, I also have to figure out moving my pickup to the island, Honolulu's mass transit isn't much better than LA's lol.



Good luck. 



Jim37F said:


> I can't just give the Army 2 weeks notice lol There are options, but I still gotta figure that stuff out.....



Thats still a ways away, but maybe inform someone right now so that this isn't a big surprise in the future?



Jim37F said:


> Those are the big immediate issues to move prior to Academy in August (I don't think it'd be smart to wait until just before Academy to actually move lol)



Definitely move well enough ahead of the academy. That gives you time to fix any problems associated with moving. It allows you to get settled in while you're not busy at the academy. Plus you get "the lay of the land" of where things/ places are. You have more ample time to kinda explore and learn the area. Again, my 2 cents. 



Jim37F said:


> For others that have made such cross-country moves, any other issues (besides address changes with the post office and banks, etc) should I be aware of?



Little different from where I'll be in (hopefully) 7-10 months. I mean you just can't load up a u-haul and go like I'm planning on doing lol. Im just going to guess that shipping all your stuff out there is going to be a ***** and a half.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 20, 2017)

Two words:_ Cody Bellinger_. That is all.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 20, 2017)

@Jim37F Zillow my man. Thats what i'm using to find new houses and stuff


----------



## terrible one (Jun 20, 2017)

Where do you plan on going CALEMT?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 20, 2017)

terrible one said:


> Where do you plan on going CALEMT?



Well Arizona is at the top of my list. Followed by South Dakota, Montana, Idaho, and possibly Nevada.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 20, 2017)

Disregard


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 20, 2017)

Hmm. There's a clinical educator and multiple OM positions open at AMR Texas and I am thinking of applying for one. But Abilene....IDK. 

On the one hand, I have to start somewhere if I want to do management stuff, but I dunno if I'm experienced enough for some of the jobs, and although I have no doubt I could rock the CES job, I am unsure if I want to live in Abilene.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 20, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Well Arizona is at the top of my list. Followed by South Dakota, Montana, Idaho, and possibly Nevada.


then NYS ofc. NYS was so high on his list he forgot to mention it!


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 20, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Hmm. There's a clinical educator and multiple OM positions open at AMR Texas and I am thinking of applying for one. But Abilene....IDK.
> 
> On the one hand, I have to start somewhere if I want to do management stuff, but I dunno if I'm experienced enough for some of the jobs, and although I have no doubt I could rock the CES job, I am unsure if I want to live in Abilene.



It can get cold enough in Abilene so that you think you're in S. Dakota or Montana.

I mean, S. Dakota is like 9 months of winter and 3 months of bad sledding.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 20, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> It can get cold enough in Abilene so that you think you're in S. Dakota or Montana.



It's sort of the weather, plus school at present (finishing bachelor's #2 in healthcare administration) and Creek being a good place, and I want the MHA from U of H too...it's doable in the time I have left on the GI Bill. On the other hand, I really want to run somewhere, and I'm unlikely to get that at Creek. On the other other hand, I also want to teach, and I think I'd be a somewhat better teacher than a leader (although I'd do well at both).

Also, the Abilene jobs have been a meat grinder recently, and it seems like there's some turmoil there. I'm not sure why, but I don't like it. 

I just dunno.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 20, 2017)

It's like I've woken up and found myself with knowledge and abilities that I haven't used before, with education and credentials and such, but I've never _done_ anything like these would require outside of a small-town shift supervisor/trainer role (which is not quite the same), and it's intimidating to leave what I _know_ I am good at to do something I am uncertain about.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 20, 2017)

The future is always uncertain, only hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 20, 2017)

120 degrees in Phoenix. Nuff said.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 20, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> 120 degrees in Phoenix. Nuff said.



122 in the Coachella Valley...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 20, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> 122 in the Coachella Valley...




Yep. You know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 20, 2017)

For anyone that's ever wondered, I just got quoted $1400 to ship my pickup from LA to Honolulu


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 20, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> For anyone that's ever wondered, I just got quoted $1400 to ship my pickup from LA to Honolulu


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 21, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> For anyone that's ever wondered, I just got quoted $1400 to ship my pickup from LA to Honolulu


I'm not surprised. While I've never checked into what it costs to ship a car to HI, I was always quite certain it would be fairly expensive. One of the reasons things are more expensive there is the cost of shipping. 

Otherwise, Congrats!!!


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 21, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> For anyone that's ever wondered, I just got quoted $1400 to ship my pickup from LA to Honolulu


It cost me $1,200 to ship mine from Florida to California, and that was back in 2005.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 21, 2017)

When you're logged into the control panel and someone starts creating multiple spam accounts, and you block them in real time...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 21, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> For anyone that's ever wondered, I just got quoted $1400 to ship my pickup from LA to Honolulu


Doesn't seem too bad at all, considering distance and logistics. I was quoted almost that much to have my Jeep shipped from Charlotte to Denver.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 21, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> For anyone that's ever wondered, I just got quoted $1400 to ship my pickup from LA to Honolulu



Just drive... Way cheaper... lol


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 21, 2017)

...aaaaannnndd after my pickup started overheating and running real rough and having a not good rattling sound, mechanic said it looks like I'll need a new radiator, possibly a valve job or something?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 21, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> ...aaaaannnndd after my pickup started overheating and running real rough and having a not good rattling sound, mechanic said it looks like I'll need a new radiator, possibly a valve job or something?


Or perhaps a sign to up and leave your truck, m'halo.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 21, 2017)

I've had my truck 8 years (bought used, I'm the second owner, after getting back from my first deployment in 2009), just shy of 150,000 miles, and this is only the second time I've had a breakdown forcing me into the repair shop (I've had my share of visits to the shop sure, but not where I've had to stop what I was doing to limp in vs following up a check engine light or whatever "yeah I have my 4 day coming up I'll take it in then") 

(The other breakdown was while I was still in the Army, can't remember, but within the first few years of me owning it, but basically either a dead battery killed the alternator or vice versa and I had to replace both at the same time....otherwise I've successfully driven from NC to MO and back for a weekend concert fest shortly before my third deployment and then cross country home after the Army, but still have the monthly round trip to/from LA to San Diego, plus commuting in LA traffic ~40 some odd miles one way for most of the last 5 years, plus a few road trips to Vegas and whatnot without major issues, I did have an expensive transmission service dine but that wasn't a breakdown like this, overall I'd call my truck reliable.....)


----------



## Flying (Jun 21, 2017)

Just pray the engine's head isn't warped from the heat.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 21, 2017)

@Jim37F I completely understand from one man, and his truck to another. 

In other news, in spite of it all, California does still possess many perks.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 22, 2017)

And in other news my folks are studying for their CERT final.....so guess who's been roped into helping them out with DCAPBTLS and START Triage and the like?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 22, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> after getting back from my first deployment in 2009)



Jesus I didn't think you were that old... I was a freshman in high school in 09. 



Jim37F said:


> just shy of 150,000 miles, and this is only the second time I've had a breakdown forcing me into the repair shop



My truck is going strong at 135,000 miles... with a gigantic *** dent in the tailgate from a stupid *** tree... yeah I'm still bitter about it... should go back up there with my chainsaw and show it whose boss.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 22, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Jesus I didn't think you were that old... I was a freshman in high school in 09.


That's actually a common reaction, I wear a miniature pair of my Airborne wings on my uniform, so I get asked all the time how long I was in the Army and that's the most common reaction when I tell them "10 years" lol


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 22, 2017)

I turn 23 on Friday and I had a moment the other day when I realized that the class of 2017 wasn't even in high school when I graduated... yeah I drank a couple extra beers that day.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 22, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> That's actually a common reaction, I wear a miniature pair of my Airborne wings on my uniform, so I get asked all the time how long I was in the Army and that's the most common reaction when I tell them "10 years" lol





CALEMT said:


> I turn 23 on Friday and I had a moment the other day when I realized that the class of 2017 wasn't even in high school when I graduated... yeah I drank a couple extra beers that day.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 22, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Jesus I didn't think you were that old... I was a freshman in high school in 09.


You say that like it makes him significantly older than either of us.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 22, 2017)

Getting filled in random open slots until I get a set shift...when do the first two start? 0430 and 0500...this is about 5+ hours earlier than I even like to be conscious, much less working........On the bright side, I guess anger filled deadlifts go great with angry sounding German metal....


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 22, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I turn 23 on Friday and I had a moment the other day when I realized that the class of 2017 wasn't even in high school when I graduated... yeah I drank a couple extra beers that day.


You weren't even born when I graduated High School. You weren't even in Kindergarten when I earned my Bachelor's. Do _I_ feel old? Not a bit. I'm not yet a "get off my lawn" geez... nor am I dead yet!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 22, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Jesus I didn't think you were that old... I was a freshman in high school in 09.
> 
> 
> 
> My truck is going strong at 135,000 miles... with a gigantic *** dent in the tailgate from a stupid *** tree... yeah I'm still bitter about it... should go back up there with my chainsaw and show it whose boss.


You make me feel old. I graduated in 06


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 22, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> You make me feel old. I graduated in 06


You make me feel old. I graduated in 02 lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm a woman. If I _did_ talk about my age I would lie anyway.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 22, 2017)

When you single handily piss off the forum with one comment


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 22, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> When you single handily piss off the forum with one comment


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 22, 2017)

The mechanic just called, said for sure I need a valve job and a new radiator......


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 22, 2017)

I can't make it to my 10-year reunion in Ridgecrest because work and school in Houston are far away from Ridgecrest, CA. Grr!


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 22, 2017)

Whippersnappers.  Next year will be 50 years since I graduated HS.  Probably won't go to that one either.  It'll just plant "old" seeds in my mind.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 22, 2017)

Next summer will be 30 years for me.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 22, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Whippersnappers.


_Chavalítos_.


NomadicMedic said:


> Next summer will be 30 years for me.


20 for me.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 22, 2017)

Just hit 5...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 22, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Just hit 5...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 22, 2017)

I'd like to represent the happy median. I'm old enough to be considered semi knowledgable, however young enough to fk up and be able to blame lack of experience


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 22, 2017)

I just drink beer... thats all I'm here for...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 22, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I just drink beer... thats all I'm here for...


psht probably keystone light.....


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 22, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I was a freshman in high school in 09.





TransportJockey said:


> You make me feel old. I graduated in 06





GMCmedic said:


> You make me feel old. I graduated in 02 lol



Graduated in '95. All of you can shut it.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 22, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> psht probably keystone light.....



Natty Ice... get it right...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 22, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> Graduated in '95. All of you can shut it.


Damn, do you need us to get your walker for you?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 22, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Natty Ice... get it right...


So... piss water?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 22, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Damn, do you need us to get your walker for you?



Careful bro. He's got a ban hammer and he's not afraid to use it.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 22, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Next summer will be 30 years for me.




10 for me. (Liar, liar, pants on fire)


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 23, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Damn, do you need us to get your walker for you?


There are some mornings where it feels like I need one.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 23, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> _
> 
> Chavalítos_.
> 
> 20 for me.



_huercos en unos casos_


----------



## ParkMedic (Jun 23, 2017)

Bunch of youngin's here.  Feeling like I'm geriatric around you kids.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 23, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> 10 for me. (Liar, liar, pants on fire)



Thick skin. You got it.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 23, 2017)

Hmm...trying to get my Saturday off. No one wanted to trade or pick up the whole shift, however one of the guys at my station (on a different shift) said he'd pick up the back half (the last 12 hours) which isn't uncommon and the split and trade was approved by Scheduling. Well that's half the shift covered but I still need the first 12 hours covered as well.

Lo and behold tonight, there's a shift that's open for the second half of their shift (one guy on the full 24, the other only the first 12). So I offered to do a "Virtual Trade" with Scheduling (which is another common thing, if you can't find anyone to trade/pickup you can work an already open shift instead, the company's own logic being they're paying the same number of people same number of hours and not losing any extra shifts, and if it helps employee morale by having flexibility, great!) Well.....they put me on the shift tonight, and left me on the other shift tomorrow -_- 

After talking to Scheduling, after doing a (partial) trade and picking up the open shift, the only way to get that 12 hours off tomorrow.....is to basically call off sick (which is how they coded it, sick-no pay, plus the attendance infraction point, same as if I called off if the morning before shift.....nevermind that a check of the roster shows they found somebody to fill the opening anyway


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 23, 2017)

Started off the last perception shift with a nap and ended with some kick *** ice cream. Haven't had a critical call yet. Everyone is going to try to die Monday since I will have to wake up at 0300.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 24, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> Graduated in '95. All of you can shut it.


I graduated HS before you did. If you see me with a cane in hand, it isn't for walking...


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 24, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> I graduated HS before you did. If you see me with a cane in hand, it isn't for walking...


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 24, 2017)

Making a road trip up to Sacramento today...though I gotta be careful, just north of LA I'm gonna be passing through lands occupied by a fanatical orange and blue cult  lol


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 24, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Making a road trip up to Sacramento today



I did that when I was interviewing for seasonal firefighter jobs. Road tripped all the way to Amador/ El Dorado county. You kind forget just how big this state is when you drive all day and you're kinda-sorta-not really halfway through it.



Jim37F said:


> I'm gonna be passing through lands occupied by a fanatical orange and blue cult



If you hear banjo's drive faster.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> If you hear banjo's drive faster.


Wrong side, brother. That's Liberty's urrrea.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Wrong side, brother. That's Liberty's urrrea.



But... Oildale...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 24, 2017)

On the porch cleaning/modding guns, Listening to CCR, About to grill steaks, Budweiser in hand... Today is a good day!!!!


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> But... Oildale...





NysEms2117 said:


> On the porch cleaning/modding guns, Listening to CCR, About to grill steaks, Budweiser in hand... Today is a good day!!!!


^^^*THIS*...is Oildale. Whole nother animal.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> ^^^*THIS*...is Oildale. Whole nother animal.


now idk them folks, but if they have that everyday Oildale here i come!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 24, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> now idk them folks, but if they have that everyday Oildale here i come!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> now idk them folks, but if they have that everyday Oildale here i come!








That's why I like you, you're utterly optimistic.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> ^^^*THIS*...is Oildale. Whole nother animal.



Eh, you see the dueling banjo type in the 08 as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Eh, you see the dueling banjo type in the 08 as well.


Says the guy who hardly worked the East Kern? Sure, bud.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Says the guy who hardly worked the East Kern? Sure, bud.



I'm not saying they're as prevalent as the East Kern but they're still there. That's all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I'm not saying they're as prevalent as the East Kern but they're still there. That's all.


Oildale is your run of the mill "white ghetto" that's plastered all over COPS, and in just about any midwestern state/ city.

The desert areas are like johnny cakes, a regional specialty, and nothing else quite like them. Maybe in the ozarks, or deep backwoods of the Tennessee foothills.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Oildale is your run of the mill "white ghetto" that's plastered all over COPS, and in just about any midwestern state/ city.
> 
> The desert areas are like johnny cakes, a regional specialty, and nothing else quite like them. Maybe in the ozarks, or deep backwoods of the Tennessee foothills.



I guess I'm not as experienced in the regional speciality as I thought!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I guess I'm not as experienced in the regional speciality as I thought!


Oh I'm not bragging, but let's just say chasing down signatures in North Edwards is...interesting. Also, blink and you'll miss the exit off of the 58.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Oh I'm not bragging, but let's just say chasing down signatures in North Edwards is...interesting. Also, blink and you'll miss the exit off of the 58.



I've experienced a chunk of that area this past week. Lots of driving between Bakersfield, and Lancaster/Palmdale. In some parts there's not much out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Jun 24, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> On the porch cleaning/modding guns, Listening to CCR, About to grill steaks, *Budweiser* in hand... Today is a good day!!!!



You're dead to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 24, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Making a road trip up to Sacramento today...though I gotta be careful, just north of LA I'm gonna be passing through lands occupied by a fanatical orange and blue cult  lol




Stop and see CodeBru1984.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 24, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> You're dead to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



But I'm such a nice person!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> But I'm such a nice person!!!


Nice guys finish last, and apparently drink Budweiser (gags).


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 24, 2017)

Without incriminating myself... well too late for that considering everyone on here knows I drink everything from PBR to Moose Drool. At least he's not drinking wine coolers.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 24, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> At least he's not drinking wine coolers.


What's that supposed to mean??


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 24, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> What's that supposed to mean??



You of all people should know my stance on drinking wine coolers. There's a time and place for guys to be drinking wine coolers. Never and in the trash.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 24, 2017)

Ok Cult members, quick/silly question, just passed the County line in Corman/Lebec in the Tejon, got me wondering, would both you guys and LACo respond if someone called in a  traffic collision or something right there?


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 24, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> Stop and see CodeBru1984.


Not today, already gonna be 9-ish getting into Sacramento and me and my sister got an early morning to get to the race

But hey, yeah, I can totally make a detour on my way back south on monday...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Ok Cult members, quick/silly question, just passed the County line in Corman/Lebec in the Tejon, got me wondering, would both you guys and LACo respond if someone called in a  traffic collision or something right there?


Most likely. Like anywhere it depends on what corner, or how far/ how severe. Keep driving north and most likely not. The blue and whites, aka KCFD, likes to handle their own. LACoFD seems to call more for mutual aid from 56, and/ or 57 (Lebec, and Frazier Park respectively).

Also, no TWD, or _you'll_ be the MVC! Seriously chippies run rampant through there cuz of all the brake fires coming down the grapevine, weigh scales, and their substation in Lebec.

When you pass Panama Ln (assuming you're taking the 99 the whole way) wave goodbye to the Monkey Fam. I'm in that vicinity.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 24, 2017)

TWD? And yeah, on the 99 lol


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 24, 2017)

Waving hi at the Monkey farm from the 99 and Panama


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> TWD? And yeah, on the 99 lol


Texting While Driving...TWD.


Jim37F said:


> Waving hi at the Monkey farm from the 99 and Panama


_Hola._


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 24, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> 99 lol



If you wanna take a detour to look at some giant sequoia trees get on mountain road 56/ Ave 56/ Sierra Ave at Earlimart and head east until you hit pine flat. I can give more precise directions from there.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> If you wanna take a detour to look at some giant sequoia trees get on mountain road 56/ Ave 56/ Sierra Ave at Earlimart and head east until you hit pine flat. I can give more *precise directions* from there.


And by "precise" he means you veer right at the fork in the road, pass the two willow trees, not three, two. Then take the rocky road past two sticks, if you passed a giant rock, you've gone too far...

#WelcomeToTheSticksCityDweller


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 24, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> If you wanna take a detour to look at some giant sequoia trees get on mountain road 56/ Ave 56/ Sierra Ave at Earlimart and head east until you hit pine flat. I can give more precise directions from there.


Why do I feel like those precise directions will lead him straight to your basement


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Why do I feel like those precise directions will lead him straight to your basement


As long as his name's not "Zed" all is good, right?!


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> As long as his name's not "Zed" all is good, right?!



Zed's dead VentMonkey, Zed's dead.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> And by "precise" he means you veer right at the fork in the road, pass the two willow trees, not three, two. Then take the rocky road past two sticks, if you passed a giant rock, you've gone too far...
> 
> #WelcomeToTheSticksCityDweller



But seriously though...


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> As long as his name's not "Zed" all is good, right?!





CALEMT said:


> Zed's dead VentMonkey, Zed's dead.


That's Lord Zedd to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



https://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.ne...rd_Zedd.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20170401010018


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 24, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> That's Lord Zedd to you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pulp fiction dude. Get on our level.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

I think @Jim37F just nerded out on us. Also, what time do you estimate you'll be headed back this way on Monday, Jimbo?...


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 24, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Not today, already gonna be 9-ish getting into *Sacramento *and me and my sister got an early morning to get to the race
> 
> But hey, yeah, I can totally make a detour on my way back south on monday...


You'll be in my general area...


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 24, 2017)

StCEMT said:


>


Close, not enough gold...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> Close, not enough gold...


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 24, 2017)

Funny how 6 hours driving makes your legs feel like you just ran 6 miles lol but finally arrived at my sisters apt in Carmichael


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 25, 2017)

1) Vent, you saw willow trees like there's any out there lol. I have fond memories of Ridgecrest and East Kern teenage years. Splendid desolation, girls, campfires....it was pretty classy. Plus Burroughs plays a mean road game for football.

2) You also live near my grandparents. They're back in one of the subdivisions on the north side of Panama north of the grocery store across from the trailer park and cemetery. Earl Warren Middle School when I was living there. 

3) California is almost as tall as Texas is wide. Apple Valley to Ukiah was a long, long day.

4) Thinking towards the future, not sure what I want to do. Management vs teaching. I feel like I'm pretty capped out at what I'm doing now in terms of what I can earn and accomplish, but I am pretty good at it, and part of me wants to remain a field medic; part wants to go into IFT/CCT (non-flight, because I don't like fire or crashes with me involved), and part wants to go into management or teaching. IDK. Honestly, MedStar's clinical Critical Care Medic seems _really_ interesting to me, because it's literally a nontransporting clinical critical care medic, but I also want to make some of the systemic and organizational changes that our industry sorely needs and I know that my best shot at that is not a place like Medstar where I'd just be another cog in the machine. Honestly, some smaller operation in Small Town, USA would be my best bet on that front. 

5) While I wait for the new Frazier to reach us this fall, we have a 1994 Braun box on its 5th remount riding a 2009 E450. That's broken, so I'm in a 1999 Braun mated to a 2010 E450. The normal truck rides better, but this reserve I'm in has a dedicated rear air conditioner with its own generator in addition to the roof unit and is bigger and better laid-out, although the cabinets suck in comparison to the old one. Not sure if I should ask to keep the reserve or go back to Ole' Betsy. Either way, the Frazier is going to be awesome. 

6) Need to interview a healthcare leader for my capstone project. Any volunteers?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 25, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> 1) Vent, you saw willow trees like there's any out there lol.
> *Yup, strictly over exaggerated figure of speech.*
> 
> 2) You also live near my grandparents. They're back in one of the subdivisions on the north side of Panama north of the grocery store across from the trailer park and cemetery. Earl Warren Middle School when I was living there.
> ...


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 25, 2017)

Side note: CA does have some banjo lands. Those are nowhere near as banjo as the eight hours of nothing between San Antonio and El Paso, Southern New Mexico, or anything that's not on a major interstate here in Texas.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 25, 2017)

@NomadicMedic , you should hear some of the radio stations out past San Antonio. JESSUS!!!!!!

XM Radio is one of the best things about my wife's Jeep for that trip.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 25, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3863


Getting there but still not enough SWAG either.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 25, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Not today, already gonna be 9-ish getting into Sacramento and me and my sister got an early morning to get to the race
> 
> But hey, yeah, I can totally make a detour on my way back south on monday...



I'm not even in the county at the moment. I'm visiting my folks for a few days before heading to day 0 of my new gig on Wednesday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 25, 2017)

Didnt get the flight position that I never applied for lol. They hired a guy that was in my medic class, his wife is a flight medic there already.  By the time I heard about it he was already hired. 


Oh well, i didnt really want to work there anyway. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 25, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Side note: CA does have some banjo lands. Those are nowhere near as banjo as the eight hours of nothing between San Antonio and El Paso, Southern New Mexico, or anything that's not on a major interstate here in Texas.



_Oye, aqui tenemos guitarras, no hay pinche banjos. _


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 25, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> _Oye, aqui tenemos guitarras, no hay pinche banjos. _


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 25, 2017)

More like:


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 25, 2017)

VeriHealth/Falck has at least 3 rigs on standby here at Sonoma Raceway....like sign me up for that OT! Lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 25, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Need to interview a healthcare leader for my capstone project. Any volunteers?



Skip Kirkwood.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 25, 2017)

So the area that I stayed in when I went to Zion is currently on fire with 40,000+ acres already burned. That was such a beautiful area with amazing cabins.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 25, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Skip Kirkwood.



I'm guessing he needs one who's actually employed. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 25, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> So the area that I stayed in when I went to Zion is currently on fire with 40,000+ acres already burned. That was such a beautiful area with amazing cabins.



If a fire is 40,000+ acres then the area needed to burn. It's not going to hurt the forest or grassland. Yes it will be an eyesore for a year or two... three maybe but the regrowth will make the area look better than ever. Where my parents bought property was near Arizonas largerst veg fire like 500,000 acres. The regrowth in the area is amazing. The amount of baby aspen and pine trees is like I've never seen it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 25, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Didnt get the flight position that I never applied for lol. They hired a guy that was in my medic class, his wife is a flight medic there already.  By the time I heard about it he was already hired.
> 
> 
> Oh well, i didnt really want to work there anyway.
> ...



Don't blame you


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 25, 2017)

At this point, Creek is basically the job waiting tables while we churn through school. Once that masters is done, IDK, but I have a feeling that some doors will open somewhere. AMR is aggressively looking for leaders here in Texas in the Abilene and Temple areas, but I really want this masters and University of Houston is really convenient for me and the acceptance criteria is everything I have. Plus neither Temple nor Abilene are places I want to live. They're just too far from friends and family. I would really enjoy San Antonio again. Or maybe southern New Mexico or Colorado. Or California. But I'm pretty over the swamp. Maybe Vegas or Reno? Mountains and dry would be nice.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 25, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> So the area that I stayed in when I went to Zion is currently on fire with 40,000+ acres already burned. That was such a beautiful area with amazing cabins.




Yeah. Fire season seems unusually bad in the west this year. Arizona started early and has had at least a couple of fires burning all the time.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 25, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'm guessing he needs one who's actually employed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zing. That's a pretty dismissive take of Skip and his accomplishments... but have a real conversation with him and see if you change your tune.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Zing. That's a pretty dismissive take of Skip and his accomplishments... but have a real conversation with him and see if you change your tune.


My problem with Skip is he is pretty dismissive of younger members of this profession.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 25, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> My problem with Skip is he is pretty dismissive of younger members of this profession.



Eh. I don't get that from him. He's certainly opinionated, but I don't see it as "you're a kid, stfu."


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 25, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> My problem with Skip is he is pretty dismissive of younger members of this profession.


Aren't, or haven't we all been at one point or another in our careers, jobs, lifetimes, etc.?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 25, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Zing. That's a pretty dismissive take of Skip and his accomplishments... but have a real conversation with him and see if you change your tune.



I've had more than a handful of conversations with him. 

No arguing that he's done a lot for the profession. With that said, his general demeanor is "do it my way or you're wrong and you will fail." 

Also, like TJ said, he can be extremely dismissive towards younger providers and is extremely arrogant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 25, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Aren't, or haven't we all been at one point or another in our careers, jobs, lifetimes, etc.?



https://www.ems1.com/ambulances-eme...se-time-questioned-after-man-dies-in-5K-race/

Why didn't you rappel from da choppa and save this guy?! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 25, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> https://www.ems1.com/ambulances-eme...se-time-questioned-after-man-dies-in-5K-race/
> 
> Why didn't you rappel from da choppa and save this guy?!
> 
> ...


Ban marathons!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 25, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I think @Jim37F Also, what time do you estimate you'll be headed back this way on Monday, Jimbo?...


Hmm, well I'll be leaving about 8ish tomorrow morning since that's when my sis has to leave for work lol.....guesstimating being in Cult lands around noon, just after?


----------



## Qulevrius (Jun 26, 2017)

So, metric vs imperial. This is me in the gym, after making a conversion mistake and trying to squat extra 50 lbs:


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 26, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> https://www.ems1.com/ambulances-eme...se-time-questioned-after-man-dies-in-5K-race/
> 
> Why didn't you rappel from da choppa and save this guy?!


Waaaay more to this story than the media released. Imagine that?


Jim37F said:


> Hmm, well I'll be leaving about 8ish tomorrow morning since that's when my sis has to leave for work lol.....guesstimating being in Cult lands around noon, just after?


Right on. I was gonna suggest grabbing a bite. I'm conveniently located off of the 99, and next to a decent sports bar/ grill that's fairly decent when not jammed packed for sporting events.

I'll see how I feel after this night shift I'm currently regretting having picked up. What a man will do for his wife and kids.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 26, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> So, metric vs imperial. This is me in the gym, after making a conversion mistake and trying to squat extra 50 lbs:


Do your plates not have both written on them?


----------



## Qulevrius (Jun 26, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Do your plates not have both written on them?



No, that was an olympic rack with metric-only discs. Good thing I had the belt on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 26, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> What a man will do for extra beer money.



Father of the year.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 26, 2017)

Once I clear the gas station I'll be enroute south....1300ish to the land of The Cult lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 26, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Once I clear the gas station I'll be enroute south....1300ish to the land of The Cult lol


Haha, sorry man went from a night shift to "Mr. Mom" for the day. Gotta earn that beer money somehow.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 26, 2017)

Choosing your kids over an internet friend? What is this world coming too? Rofl 

I'll prob be making a pit stop in Bakersfield anyway though since it'll be about lunch time


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 26, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Choosing your kids over an internet friend? What is this world coming too? Rofl
> 
> I'll prob be making a pit stop in Bakersfield anyway though since it'll be about lunch time


Worth a slight detour:
http://www.moocreamery.com/

Edit: the "en fuego", and "24-hour" burgers both have the Monkey Man's stamp of tastebud approval. Their habanero ketchup is also delish.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 26, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> habanero ketchup


sounds painful . one of the most senior officers in the office retires today, and there are like ghost pepper ++ wings in the office, it hurts just smelling them lol.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 26, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> sounds painful



If you're a guy that has flowers on the nightstand...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 26, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> If you're a guy that has flowers on the nightstand...



Or a stomach issue ... And flowers in the HALLWAY!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 26, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> VeriHealth/Falck has at least 3 rigs on standby here at Sonoma Raceway....like sign me up for that OT! Lol



I'm guessing AMR/Sonoma Life Support is no longer providing standby coverage to the raceway?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 26, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> sounds painful ...


...yeah, painfully awesome!


CALEMT said:


> If you're a guy that has flowers on the nightstand...


synthetic flowers never die.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 26, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I'm guessing AMR/Sonoma Life Support is no longer providing standby coverage to the raceway?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Falck even had a big banner ad saying they're the "Official EMS provider of Sonoma Raceway" and i saw plenty of Falck/VeriHealth rigs (they had both names on them) on standby including in the infield with the caution crews

But I also saw an AMR Raceway EMS truck that actually drove around the field during cautions lol (the Falck ambulances stayed with the tow trucks with their lights on, but only one wreck really had one of them go out, and that was the last lap wreck lol)


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 26, 2017)

Oh, and can confirm @VentMonkey 's assessment of the 24hr burgers awesomeness lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 26, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Oh, and can confirm @VentMonkey 's assessment of the 24hr burgers awesomeness lol


Figured I'd slide an actual exclusive Bakersfield staple your way. All the rest you can have just about anywhere else. It's one of only a handful of places here I really enjoy.

Their ice cream is also very much on point. Their food is always made-to-order fresh. Truly one of the more deserving restaurants here that wound up on "Triple D" when Guy Fieri did his visit.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 26, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Oh, and can confirm @VentMonkey 's assessment of the 24hr burgers awesomeness lol



En Fuego or 24hr burger... can't leave us hangin on a tasty burger.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 26, 2017)

Feels good to be back on my own again, not a bad day to get back in the swing of things.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 26, 2017)

Well the CA state bird is out and flying by my house today. 

State bird: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
(This picture is from a different fire)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 26, 2017)

I just got my license as a Georgia Level III instructor. That means I can now be a Paramedic program lead instructor. 

Time to start changing the world.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 26, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I just got my license as a Georgia Level III instructor. That means I can now be a Paramedic program lead instructor.
> 
> Time to start changing the world.


Remember BLS before ALS...


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 26, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Remember BLS before ALS...



And if BLS fails...Just call HEMS


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 26, 2017)

Chase said:


> And if BLS fails...Just call HEMS


I do not recognize HEMS as a higher level of care....


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 26, 2017)

Chase said:


> And if BLS fails...Just call HEMS


Bow and pray, the celestial beings will descend from the sky to bring their magic healing powers.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 26, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Bow and pray, the celestial beings will descend from the sky to bring their magic healing powers.


Weather pending, and only if 100' x 100'.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 26, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Weather pending, and only if 100' x 100'.



Sprinkling magic rotor dust everywhere. 

The first lesson will be "EMTs do not save Paramedics"


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 26, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Weather pending, and only if 100' x 100'.


I'm sorry I don't have a red carpet to offer. The best I can do is lay a couple red bio bags at the foot of my truck...much shame...


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 26, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> (This picture is from a different fire)



Looks like the Cocos fire. I remember watching that thing freaking blow up when I was on the Highway fire in 2014.

In other news: Angels vs Dodgers. Almost as important as the World Series.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 26, 2017)

Moving to Paradise sounds like the best idea I've ever had.....until you look at the logistics of the move. Unlike getting on at LA City or County or San Diego or Las Vegas or San Fran or even FDNY in this case where all I'd really have to do is load up a UHaul and drive over to my new place.......Can't quite just do that for Honolulu lol
(Unless you know of an aquatic version of UHaul? That'd actually be pretty cool lol!)

Find a cheaper quote to ship my truck.....at $1100 give or take, which seems to be the bottom of what to expect. Shipping the rest of my stuff? Well, being a Millenial (Or am I a 90's Baby or a Gen X or Y??) who's almost 30 and living with Mom and Dad I have all of a single bedroom's worth of stuff, and prob not even worried so much about moving furniture. Seems to be a bit of a problem as most moving options I've looked at are big shipping containers for household moves. Granted I've only started research, but the best I've got so far was from Pods for a 7'x7'x8' container for roughly $3700 all said and done door to door. Another moving company quoted high teens, so yeah...


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 26, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Moving to Paradise sounds like the best idea I've ever had.....until you look at the logistics of the move. Unlike getting on at LA City or County or San Diego or Las Vegas or San Fran or even FDNY in this case where all I'd really have to do is load up a UHaul and drive over to my new place.......Can't quite just do that for Honolulu lol
> (Unless you know of an aquatic version of UHaul? That'd actually be pretty cool lol!)
> 
> Find a cheaper quote to ship my truck.....at $1100 give or take, which seems to be the bottom of what to expect. Shipping the rest of my stuff? Well, being a Millenial (Or am I a 90's Baby or a Gen X or Y??) who's almost 30 and living with Mom and Dad I have all of a single bedroom's worth of stuff, and prob not even worried so much about moving furniture. Seems to be a bit of a problem as most moving options I've looked at are big shipping containers for household moves. Granted I've only started research, but the best I've got so far was from Pods for a 7'x7'x8' container for roughly $3700 all said and done door to door. Another moving company quoted high teens, so yeah...



I mean if you're only doing it once...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 26, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> In other news: Angels vs Dodgers. Almost as important as the World Series.


For who? Lol, LA hasn't woken up yet. I still (and will forever) refuse to acknowledge that Anaheim is at all affiliated with Los Angeles.


----------



## Flying (Jun 26, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Moving to Paradise sounds like the best idea I've ever had.....until you look at the logistics of the move. Unlike getting on at LA City or County or San Diego or Las Vegas or San Fran or even FDNY in this case where all I'd really have to do is load up a UHaul and drive over to my new place.......Can't quite just do that for Honolulu lol
> (Unless you know of an aquatic version of UHaul? That'd actually be pretty cool lol!)
> 
> Find a cheaper quote to ship my truck.....at $1100 give or take, which seems to be the bottom of what to expect. Shipping the rest of my stuff? Well, being a Millenial (Or am I a 90's Baby or a Gen X or Y??) who's almost 30 and living with Mom and Dad I have all of a single bedroom's worth of stuff, and prob not even worried so much about moving furniture. Seems to be a bit of a problem as most moving options I've looked at are big shipping containers for household moves. Granted I've only started research, but the best I've got so far was from Pods for a 7'x7'x8' container for roughly $3700 all said and done door to door. Another moving company quoted high teens, so yeah...


It costs about 900-1000 USD to ship a car from Japan to the USA. The 1100 seems to be fair enough, it's marked up a bit, but domestic shipping is lower volume and doesn't have to deal with customs.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 27, 2017)

I thought I saw a quote of 800-900 from one of the moving companies for auto shipping, but it was more a "hey, btw, we do this..!" ad vs a quote I've solicited so who knows how much that'd go up...

Anyways, I think tomorrow at work I'm gonna put in my 2 weeks. Both McCormick and the Army. Well let them know I have an actual date for Academy and will be busy next month moving lol, but so far looks like the best option is to stick with my current unit and either work out a work plan to have all those drill dates be considered excused absences or whatever they need (also get my name off the list of people going to annual training in August, sorry guys but I'll be elsewhere.....)

After my 2 weeks are done and I'm out, I want to get over to the island to actually look at places to move into. So between now and then I need to look at a few more places on Zillow or Apartments dot com and the like and have a few addresses to take a look at. I'm thinking of trying to utilize Military Space-A since then my schedule will be a bit more flexible lol. 

Maybe even talk to a realtor or someone to show me more available places than just what I can see online myself......in any case I kinda want to be able to actually give someone some money and sign some stuff and have an actual Honolulu address to my name. Ideally in enough time to start the process of getting a State driver license.

From there I think I'll be ready to schedule an actual shipping day with movers. Whether that's ordering a Pods container or hiring someone to come over and grab my stuff in boxes out of my room and ship it is still TBD. Though honestly, once I have a place to lay down my head, a bare minimum of clothes and things like my laptop and important documents seem to be the only "critical" to have before Academy starts. Uniforms are all on the island already, being put together, will be ready for pickup before Academy start.

And then scheduling shipping my truck, looks like a 2 week process, so once I have a place to move into, should be fairly easy to know "I'm shipping my stuff on this date....I'll ship my truck on this date....then I'll fly over and that'll be the one way move and be waiting on my stuff to be delivered"...

Then I get to do all the fun DMV registering and all that jazz. Oh yeah, Change of Address with the Post Office, updating all my banking stuff, and whatnot.

Ideally, I'd like to at least do the One Way trip by mid July, Obviously, first week of August is my "No Sheisse have to be moved there ready to go"....and I have the feeling there's gonna be a million and one small things that crop up in between all these steps that "absolutely have to be done right now" so we'll see how it all goes lol


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 27, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Sprinkling magic rotor dust everywhere.
> 
> The first lesson will be "*EMTs do not save Paramedics*"


Just don't mention the caveat: they only save tunnel-visioned Paramedics...


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 27, 2017)

Flying said:


> domestic shipping is lower volume and doesn't have to deal with customs.



Cost is a lot higher due to the Jones Act -- U.S. port to U.S. port has to be on a U.S. built and U.S. flagged ship owned by U.S. citizens crewed by U.S. citizens (or permanent residents), as opposed to, say, a ship built in China crewed by a polyglot crew and owned by a Greek conglomerate.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 27, 2017)

Whiskey. Tango. Foxtrot....apparantly now I need a while new engine for my truck cuz a piston broke or something like that?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 27, 2017)

If the piston did break that will easily cause damage to the cylinder and the engine block itself.


----------



## JohnnyB101 (Jun 27, 2017)

wow that's horrible luck man I feel like the universe is testing you somehow . Hope it all works out .


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 27, 2017)

You might just be better off getting a bike or something in Hawaii. Gas is expensive out there.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 27, 2017)

I vote ditch the hoopty, throw all of your stuff in a sea train, meet it over there, and figure out your vehicle situation online then make it a priority to look for another one once you hit Hawaii.

Sign after sign for me and I will typically just accept my fate. Sometimes the answers need to be constantly layed out in front of you. This sounds like one of those times. The only one testing you is yourself. 

#PracticalityRules


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 27, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> figure out your vehicle situation online then make it a priority to look for another one once you hit Hawaii.



I vote a toyota tacoma. You really won't be needing a full size truck out there.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 27, 2017)

Well my Dakota isn't a full size either (and eco Diesel makes ~30mpg,  just sayin')

So, sounds like about $5500 quote from the mechanic to fix up my truck, ~1000 to ship, rounding to account for any other unexpected expenses roughly 7 grand, bleh. Problem is a cursory used car search (using my phone as I'm on shift today), that's about the cheapest used cars on the island I'm seeing right now. 
Now I'm sure with a little more Google Go I can find a used pickup for a grand or so put there, but I have to find where to look for those.
Otherwise, even with a blown engine, and shipping, if I can't find a decent used car for less than 6 grand, it's be easier to just fix and ship mine ...i feel like anything I find for a thousand or 2 is going to be significantly older than mine, what sort of reliability am I looking at before I'm having to do the same thing?

Buuuutttttt.......as previously said...signs abound.....and I'm not made of money ha. 2-3 grand was tight but doable,  7 grand? This is pretty much as close to worst case scenario as I can imagine right now (please don't take that as a challenge Murphy,  pretty please?)

Oh and my sister just texted that she got laid off from her job.....the family group text is just full of good news today


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 27, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> So, sounds like about $5500 quote from the mechanic to fix up my truck, ~1000 to ship, rounding to account for any other unexpected expenses roughly 7 grand, bleh.



With how many miles you have on the truck its costing you more than its currently worth. I like Dodge, but you have to realistically ask yourself how much longer will this truck last? The engine and the transmission are the two breaking points for me. Everything else... well except the differentials (those can get expensive on a 4x4) is a repair that I don't mind paying for and can pay at any given time. I don't know what Honolulu FD pays but its a steady income which can result in a down payment and a low finance rate on a relatively new used truck. FWIW I bought my tacoma with 77k miles for 21k (25k after taxes). The resale value on those trucks is incredible. Even when disaster strikes, the parts on those trucks are a hot commodity. Plus the powertrain has the reliability of a diesel. Those engines will last a long time.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 27, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I vote a toyota tacoma. You really won't be needing a full size truck out there.


Make sure you get one with a back up camera so you don't hit a tree while backing up...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 27, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Make sure you get one with a back up camera so you don't hit a tree while backing up...


Haha, Pow! Although I have one, and still have dents caused by my wife's lack of a backup camera in her Camry, which took the brunt end and required body work. Tacoma- 1; Camry- 0.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 27, 2017)

Gas on Oahu is....highly uncheap. If you absolutely must have a car, why not buy a cheap Kia or Nissan in CA and ship that, or just get a motorcycle?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 27, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Make sure you get one with a back up camera so you don't hit a tree while backing up...



FO


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 27, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> don't know what Honolulu FD pays but its a steady income which can result in a down payment and a low finance rate on a relatively new used truck.


Should be about 48K/year or 4K/month.....of that I'm eyeing a 500sqft studio for $1400/month  (though still doing lots of research on that front)....so a car payment isn't out of the question per say.....but down payment? 2 grand to fix/ship was right enough with first/last months+security deposit, plus roughly 2grand for movers (I still like the Pods idea, has the flexibility I want...but significantly more expensive than other movers) yeah it's all adding up fast


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 27, 2017)

That moment when you take your kids out only to be right next to another parent struggling with their monsters while yours are mellow yellow.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 27, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Make sure you get one with a back up camera so you don't hit a tree while backing up...


BANG BANG!!! DesertMedic66- 1, CALEMT- 0. BOOM!


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 27, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> *BADABING!!!* DesertMedic66- 1, CALEMT- 0. *BADABOOM!*


Fixed it for youz! Fugetaboutit!!!

//pats coif, and straightens tie//


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 27, 2017)

Mmmmmm this is a tasty burger. Big kahuna burger ain't got nothing on me.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 27, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Big kahuna burger ain't got nothing on me.


Tell Jules that.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 27, 2017)

@Jim37F sometimes life sure hands us lemons. With that, just remember the next time you feel this way: while you're "slaving away" at your new career, this is the closest I may ever get to Hawaii, lol:




Happy Tiny Friday, brudda..


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 28, 2017)

Yeah depending on what cheapo used car I end up with, I might end up being "That Guy" who goes and buys a new ride during Academy or Probie year lol 

I might have a constant stream of family and friends and McCormick peeps finding excuses to fly out and crash on a couch...cant/won't promise anything, but if the opportunity ever comes up, ya know, don't rule it out, out of hand lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 28, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I might have a constant stream of family and friends and *Hall* peeps finding excuses to fly out and crash on a couch...cant/won't promise anything, but if the opportunity ever comes up, ya know, don't rule it out, out of hand lol


Totally cool if I bring my entire family, right?

@CALEMT you didn't think it would be a clean sweep, did you?


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 28, 2017)

Of they're cool all sharing a futon in a 500sqft studio


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 28, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Of they're cool all sharing a futon in a 500sqft studio


We're Mexican, bro. That's equivalent to an Embassy Suites.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 28, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I might have a constant stream of family and friends and my *awesome internet friend CALEMT* finding excuses to fly out and crash on a couch



When I come over and "visit" I'll be wasted away on the beach in margaritaville(?) mai taiville(?)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> When I come over and "visit" I'll be wasted away on the beach and *wake up in a bathtub full of ice missing a kidney*


Fixed it for you.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 28, 2017)

That moment when you get back to station at 0100 from an 8 hour round trip LDT, you take your pants off for bed, and a run comes out in your district.........and the dispatcher uses common sense and sends another unit. Winning!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 28, 2017)

This is one of those mornings when I woke up an hour and a half earlier than I had to and after only 3 1/2 hours of sleep only to finally fall back to sleep 5 minutes before the alarm goes off.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 28, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> This is one of those mornings when I woke up an hour and a half earlier than I had to and after only 3 1/2 hours of sleep only to finally fall back to sleep 5 minutes before the alarm goes off.



I know that feeling! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 28, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> That moment when you get back to station at 0100 from an 8 hour round trip LDT, you take your pants off for bed, and a run comes out in your district.........and the dispatcher uses common sense and sends another unit. Winning!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



I remember that feeling. It's why I work a 12-hour peak truck and refused to go to 24.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 28, 2017)

I thought the great thing about living on the islands was not needing a vehicle anyway?


----------



## fatkid (Jun 28, 2017)

Has anyone ever farted in the ER, while holding the wall, and point at the patient when you see someone who notices the smell???


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 28, 2017)

fatkid said:


> Has anyone ever farted in the ER, while holding the wall, and point at the patient when you see someone who notices the smell???


Nah, that's when you wink at the nurse and own it. Mark your territory.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 28, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Totally cool if I bring my entire family, right?



I bet he'd be good with the _tias, tios, primos, compadres,  cunados, abuelos,_.  He probably ought to consider buying a van  just in case  you go.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 28, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> I bet he'd be good with the _tias, tios, primos, compadres,  cunados, abuelos._


Don't forget _nanas, ninos, and ninas_...


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 28, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Don't forget _nanas, ninos, and ninas_...



And here I thought I was the only one who knew that video existed on youtube.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 28, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> And here I thought I was the only one who knew that video existed on youtube.


Video?! Their Movies are where it's at, youngster


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 28, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Video?! Their Movies are where it's at, youngster



Who know what I was implying... or are you that senile old man?


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 28, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Don't forget _nanas, ninos, and ninas_...


Man that childhood nostalgia from seeing that...


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 28, 2017)

Last night was a beatin.'  No sooner crawl into bed, at 2230 and the siren on the phone goes off. Ambulance coming to the POE from Mexico with 78 yo F with SVT.  We haven't even left the POE with the patient and there's another call 16 miles downriver. No second units available, so the ambulance from up north drives down about thirty five miles and meets the second Pt on the highway. Pt had missed her dialysis appointment and was in tough shape.  Meanwhile we get to the hospital, haven't even finished turning over the Pt to the ER and there's another call with a 58 yo F, this time that's tachycardic. Ask ER doc if he wants us to bring her or fly her?  Use your disgression says he.  My EMR knows the Pt since he took her to the hospital last Friday.  They were able to arrange an appointment for her on July the 27th.  So, 90 miles and a fuel stop later we are back at the POE to pick up Pt #2 with the tackycardia, but managed to find a plane to come get her and fly her to Odessa.  Got home at 0630. At least she gets to see a cardiologist before the end of July.

Had a refusal that took over an hour, at noon today.  Can't wait to see what happens tonight.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 28, 2017)

@Old Tracker, geez! Quite a night. What's your nearest ALS?


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 28, 2017)

The guys from the town up north who will only come about 30 miles down.  If they are busy and we are busy, the all volunteer dept. from the town 90 miles away will come down to help out.

We do have one AEMT and one Paramedic who also works down around Big Bend National Park, so she's not always available.  The good news is that there will be an AEMT class starting for us at the end of July.  Because of the distance for us to the hospital, we as basics get to do quite a bit of stuff most basics don't get to do as part of our scope of practice.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 29, 2017)

Are y'all looking for paramedics?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 29, 2017)

Bed at 2300, structure fire at 0030, home at 0500, work a 24 at 0700. 

This should suck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 29, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Are y'all looking for paramedics?



Were you asking me?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 29, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Were you asking me?



Yep lol. I did paramedic school clinicals in Presidio. It was really, really different.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> The guys from the town up north who will only come about 30 miles down.  If they are busy and we are busy, the all volunteer dept. from the town 90 miles away will come down to help out.
> 
> We do have one AEMT and one Paramedic who also works down around Big Bend National Park, so she's not always available.  The good news is that there will be an AEMT class starting for us at the end of July.  Because of the distance for us to the hospital, we as basics get to do quite a bit of stuff most basics don't get to do as part of our scope of practice.


I miss working out in West Texas. Nothing like three trucks covering 8k Sq miles lol. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Yep lol. I did paramedic school clinicals in Presidio. It was really, really different.


Did you do them when farrow or his predecessor was there? 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 29, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Yep lol. I did paramedic school clinicals in Presidio. It was really, really different.



This shop used to be all paramedics. The EMR I was with the other night learned a whole lot from them. We are moving forward though.  Protocols have been redone but haven't been approved or distributed yet.

So, you already know it's 150 miles to Walmart.  It gets hot.  They have paved some more streets, which holds the dust down. There's a new trailer park up on the hill just north of the big Cross. There are some apartments available, some are nice, others are blah..

Some shifts you can do a 48 without a call, but other times you can make 3 trips + to Alpine.  Pay might not be what you are used to, but expenses really aren't either. They do pay pretty good for basics from what I can gather.  City is trying to hold our overtime down, but it is basically uncontrollable if the call rates get heavy.  The closest we get to IFT calls is taking patients to the hospital from one of the clinics.

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=KPRS&MR=1

The lack of humidity might take a little getting used to.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 29, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I miss working out in West Texas. Nothing like three trucks covering 8k Sq miles lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk



It can go from nothing to crazy in a matter of minutes.  Summer can make things worse, not just from the heat, but the T-storms over the mountains will keep some planes from coming down if we need to fly somebody out.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 29, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> The guys from the town up north who will only come about 30 miles down.  If they are busy and we are busy, the all volunteer dept. from the town 90 miles away will come down to help out.
> 
> We do have one AEMT and one Paramedic who also works down around Big Bend National Park, so she's not always available.  The good news is that there will be an AEMT class starting for us at the end of July.  Because of the distance for us to the hospital, we as basics get to do quite a bit of stuff most basics don't get to do as part of our scope of practice.



So you might have ALS 90 miles away? Wow.

What sort of expanded scope?


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 29, 2017)

Stuff like start IVs, Epi 1:1, Ketorolac, Nubain, Promethazine, Zofran. Maybe Basics elsewhere can do that too, but not to many places from the little I know.  Don't know if the new protocols will expand that or not.  The AEMT class will go a long way to making things better here.  IF we pass....

No, ALS, from the town up north can meet us on the highway about 25 north of town and we will pick up one of their guys and then run to the hospital.  That way they aren't totally uncovered. If the town north of us is on a call and we are busy the folks from 90 miles away make the run. Sucks for the patients, but that's the way it is.

There have been times when we have had to have ambulances from all three towns on the road at the same time.  Doesn't happen often, but it does happen.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 29, 2017)

I was Facebook acquainted with Farrow but never met him. Bert Bejrano was my preceptor.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I was Facebook acquainted with Farrow but never met him. Bert Bejrano was my preceptor.


Farrow was one of my medic instructors. Great guy 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 29, 2017)

Ive learned a lot from this Figure 1 app that I found out about from this thread. Though it sort of worries me how many people are willing to tend to a bleeding stranger without gloves. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 29, 2017)

Just cuz'...


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 29, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Just cuz'...



How to speak Australian...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 29, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> How to speak Australian...


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 29, 2017)

That moment when you're half crew, chilling put in dispatch. And just watching all the incoming calls....got so bad we actually called another company to cover one of our areas for a bit (fortunately we didn't need them to run any calls, but still....)


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 29, 2017)

Presidio used to have ridiculously advanced stuff. Field insulin drips, antibiotics, etc. I'd honestly love to go back and make it an ALS service again.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 30, 2017)

@CALEMT good series. The Angels undoubtedly gave us the hardest time thus far.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 30, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> @CALEMT good series. The Angels undoubtedly gave us the hardest time thus far.



Yesterday's walk-off off a strikeout was interesting.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey JIM37F, I found a truck for you since your old one is showing it's age. Photos will go into more detail on the price and specs.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2017-Ford-F-150-750hp-Shelby-Super-Snake-/322572284950?rmvSB=true


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 30, 2017)

Half day today... off till' wednesday... going to be a nice weekend of relaxation- no work, and a wholeeee lot of Murica... Shooting later today as well...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 30, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Half day today... off till' wednesday... going to be a nice weekend of relaxation- no work, and a wholeeee lot of Murica... Shooting later today as well...
> View attachment 3880



You suck!  I wish I could afford to go shooting at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 30, 2017)

Not that I necessarily support the current health care bill however this has been popping up on my Facebook constantly and annoys me.  Medicare vs Medicaid. There is a difference.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 30, 2017)

Really hope they leave me double medic tomorrow. It will be nice to not have to write a report for the first time in about 7 weeks.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 30, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Hey JIM37F, I found a truck for you since your old one is showing it's age. Photos will go into more detail on the price and specs.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2017-Ford-F-150-750hp-Shelby-Super-Snake-/322572284950?rmvSB=true


I'm still trying to figure out what about that is worth 100k....if I'm gonna drip that kinda money, it's gonna be that truck with the Viper V10 engine xD


----------



## Flying (Jun 30, 2017)

Get a velociraptor!


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 30, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what about that is worth 100k....if I'm gonna drip that kinda money, it's gonna be that truck with the Viper V10 engine xD



Unless you are gonna race it, where would you even be able to take advantage of that truck's capabilities without begging for a mega ticket?


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey now, get that logic stuff out of here


Old Tracker said:


> Unless you are gonna race it, where would you even be able to take advantage of that truck's capabilities without begging for a mega ticket?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 1, 2017)

I've been feeling a bit "get off my lawn"-ish lately.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 1, 2017)

A new M-1 Grand might help to enhance that.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 1, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> A new M-1 Grand might help to enhance that.



Or a 1911


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 1, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> A new M-1 Grand might help to enhance that.


Not a Garand, but I recently read an article claiming it's M1 Carbine cousin is actually a good home defense rifle....being lightweight and compact, someone who's not used to being in a "holy ****, I have to shoot this intruder before he shoots me" somewhat panicked state is likely to be more accurate with the shoulder fired weapon (though I say just spend more time practicing with the handgun...but if you only calmly shoot paper targets and never stress shoot a pistol I can totally see the argument there) and that the .30 carbine ammo is less likely to over shoot and go thru a wall, and modern ammo will still put an intruder down....


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 1, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> and that the .30 carbine ammo is less likely to over shoot and go thru a wall, and modern ammo will still put an intruder down....



30-06 garand... for when you need to kill an intruder... hiding behind a fridge... in your neighbors house...


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 1, 2017)

And we just got our Zosyn pulled cause the hospital Sepsis board doesnt practice wide spectrum antibiotics. 


Dumb

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 1, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> 30-06 garand... for when you need to kill an intruder... hiding behind a fridge... in your neighbors house...


I prefer my shotgun. Buck shot is a lot of **** you in one trigger pull. That and I have put tens of thousands of rounds through shotguns, so I am much more familiar with them.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 1, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I am much more familiar with them.


Personally I think that's the single biggest factor in choosing personal/home defense options.....if you're a competition shooter with pistol where you can shoot the wings of a fly but haven't touched a shotgun or rifle in years, or vice versa, can shoot 38/40 with iron sights after an obstacle course but feel like a drunkard the moment you try to aim a pistol...guy 1 should stick to his 6 shooter and guy 2 should stick to his long gun lol


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 1, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Personally I think that's the single biggest factor in choosing personal/home defense options.....if you're a competition shooter with pistol where you can shoot the wings of a fly but haven't touched a shotgun or rifle in years, or vice versa, can shoot 38/40 with iron sights after an obstacle course but feel like a drunkard the moment you try to aim a pistol...guy 1 should stick to his 6 shooter and guy 2 should stick to his long gun lol


Yea I need to brush up on my pistol skills. I can't do the 80 yard shots as well as our resident New Yorker. I can hip shoot a moving clay target from 30 yards though lol.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm no jerry miculek but handgun, shotgun, or rifle I am more than proficient with at home defense distances.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 1, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I'm no jerry miculek but handgun, shotgun, or rifle I am more than proficient with at home defense distances.


point blank AKA


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 2, 2017)

http://www.kmov.com/story/35796812/helicopter-crash-leaves-4-adults-1-child-injured-in-perry-county

St. Louis Children's Hospital had an incident. Thankfully it sounds like everyone is ok.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 2, 2017)

and my phone took a crap... joy..


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> and my phone took a crap... joy..



Time for a new phone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 2, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Time for a new phone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


right now i'm on with apple tech guys and the nys tech office cuz both my personal and work phone dumped within 10 mins of eachother.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> right now i'm on with apple tech guys and the nys tech office cuz both my personal and work phone dumped within 10 mins of eachother.



Bahahaha that's ****ty. Both phones are Apple products I take it?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 2, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Bahahaha, both Apple products I take it?


yessir. it would seem parolees get a free pass at zero dark 50 in nys lol


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> point blank AKA



Pretty much... >15 feet.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> yessir. it would seem parolees get a free pass at zero dark 50 in nys lol



Let's hope it's just your Apple phone, and not something that will affect all of their phones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Pretty much... >15 feet.


<15 feet. fixed it for ya


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> <15 feet. fixed it for ya



Oops...


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> 30-06 garand... for when you need to kill an intruder... hiding behind a fridge... in your neighbors house...


Only when you're using M2AP...


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 2, 2017)

If it was good enough for John Wayne and Chuck Connors, it's good enough for me!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 2, 2017)

Anyone in Chicago?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 2, 2017)

Sunday day games, cold beer, and hotdogs.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3888
> 
> 
> Sunday day games, cold beer, and hotdogs.


Did you go the wrong way on the 5? Oh wait, that's right you _PAY_ to see subpar baseball...lol, enjoy.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 2, 2017)

Behold, "Solid Rock EMS", proudly serving Houston. I'm legitimately jealous.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 2, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Behold, "Solid Rock EMS", proudly serving Houston. I'm legitimately jealous.


What the hell is that? Looks like a cracker barrel biscuit.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 2, 2017)

It's Houston's finest private transfer ambulance service! Solid Rock!


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 2, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Did you go the wrong way on the 5? Oh wait, that's right you _PAY_ to see subpar baseball...lol, enjoy.



Hey shut your mouth.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 2, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> It's Houston's finest private transfer ambulance service! Solid Rock!


I've seen worse names locally lol


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm really tempted to travel to LA for a Chargers game at StubHub. Bolt up!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> It's Houston's finest private transfer ambulance service! Solid Rock!


Better than Above Average even? 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 2, 2017)

Today's day game amplified my working mans tan (watch tan) to a whole new level.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Today's day game amplified my working mans tan (watch tan) to a whole new level.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 2, 2017)

I may be white, but I'm not that bad. I do live in the desert.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 2, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3890


Hey! I shared that pic of me after a day in Hawaii in confidence!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 2, 2017)

After a long day I'm finally home. Time to cook up a steak! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 3, 2017)

Regardless of their continuity of care, I sure still enjoy watching these guys--L.A. County Fire (hawks)--take off and land. The sunset just adds to the "coolness factor".


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3890



Is that @RocketMedic ?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 3, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Is that @RocketMedic ?


nah, was the rock round 2.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3891
> 
> Regardless of their continuity of care, I sure still enjoy watching these guys--L.A. County Fire (hawks)--take off and land. The sunset just adds to the "coolness factor".



Saw an L.A. County Fire-hawk in person yesterday. Those things are huge. What a beautiful sight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 3, 2017)

Blackhawks are cool. But the sound of a Super Huey is the best.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 3, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Blackhawks are cool. But the sound of a Super Huey is the best.


The old LASD AR-5 Sikorsky's were pretty gnarly, and best believe if I get the chance encounter, I'll slide a Super Puma pic this way as well.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Sikorsky's



Those have a beastly sound to them as well.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 3, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Those have a beastly sound to them as well.







This is probably a better shot than anything I'd ever take, but man that thing is beast.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 3, 2017)

The sky cranes are the mac daddy of em all.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 3, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> The sky cranes are the mac daddy of em all.


A nozzle would say that. Have you not seen a Kamov-KA 50/52?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm a big fan of a kmax

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> A nozzle would say that. Have you not seen a Kamov-KA 50/52?



Obviously my opinion is swayed to a super Huey and a sky crane lol. I was a wildland dude. Kmaov-KA 50/52... nope have no idea what it does other than fly.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 3, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Obviously my opinion is swayed to a super Huey and a sky crane lol. I was a wildland dude. Kmaov-KA 50/52... nope have no idea what it does other than fly.







It has dual stacked rotor blades. They're Russian military helicopters. I just think it looks like Jules' wallet*.

*My _Pulp Fiction_ reference for today.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 3, 2017)

A rusky helicopter eh?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 3, 2017)

I officially live Chicago.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 3, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> A rusky helicopter eh?


_Da_.


ViolynEMT said:


> I officially live Chicago.


Chicago (Shi-kaa-go) Philharmonic call you?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> _Da_.
> 
> Chicago (Shi-kaa-go) Philharmonic call you?




I wish! A friend of mine from graduate school is in it. Maybe she'll give me a recommendation.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 3, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> I officially live Chicago.



*love


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3894
> 
> It has dual stacked rotor blades. They're Russian military helicopters. I just think it looks like Jules' wallet*.
> 
> *My _Pulp Fiction_ reference for today.









 psst, Ruskie bird has got nothing on an Apache with a freaking laser beam!


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 3, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> freaking laser beam!



And is costs 1 million dollars


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 3, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> freaking laser beam!







I'll ask our military pilot if he's ever flown those in Afghani. I know the other military pilot who recently left for an airline gig flew apaches overseas as well.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 3, 2017)

Some guy brought his $3,000 "custom precision rifle" to the range today and barely held 1.5 MOA off a lead sled at 100.

Meanwhile my sub $900 entry level Remington 700 shot 0.4 MOA at 200 off a bipod. 




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 3, 2017)

maybe it's the shooter and not the rifle?


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 3, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Some guy brought his $3,000 "custom precision rifle" to the range today and barely held 1.5 MOA off a lead sled at 100.
> 
> Meanwhile my sub $900 entry level Remington 700 shot 0.4 MOA at 200 off a bipod.
> 
> ...


Dang....I've shot sub MOA with a rimfire....


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 3, 2017)

After still not finding much used vehicles that isn't some dude's add on Craigslist or eBay for less than $6-7,000, and deciding that applying for a loan to help cover moving costs would not be a terrible idea, and seeing new/refurbished engines online for $2-3,000.....I'm almost thinking of buying one of those to drop in my stricken pickup and shipping and still seems like I'd spend about the same as buying something used on the island....

Though I can't quite shake the feeling I'm beeing needlessly stubborn lol (and yet part of me is wondering "so what?" lol)


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 3, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I'm almost thinking of buying one of those to drop in my stricken pickup and shipping and still seems like I'd spend about the same as buying something used on the island....



Go all out and put a diesel in that bad boy.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 3, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> After still not finding much used vehicles that isn't some dude's add on Craigslist or eBay for less than $6-7,000, and deciding that applying for a loan to help cover moving costs would not be a terrible idea, and seeing new/refurbished engines online for $2-3,000.....I'm almost thinking of buying one of those to drop in my stricken pickup and shipping and still seems like I'd spend about the same as buying something used on the island....
> 
> Though I can't quite shake the feeling I'm beeing needlessly stubborn lol (and yet part of me is wondering "so what?" lol)


i've bought cars on craigslist before. Most people that aren't hiding something and are true genuine folks will let you take it to a local mechanic to have it run on a machine to test all the codes. that + a carfax= a smart investment(provided everything comes out clean). Or what my dad does is goes to all of the car rental places and buys their cars from them. (enterprise ect, Idk what you folks on the west cost have)


----------



## MMiz (Jul 3, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> After still not finding much used vehicles that isn't some dude's add on Craigslist or eBay for less than $6-7,000, and deciding that applying for a loan to help cover moving costs would not be a terrible idea, and seeing new/refurbished engines online for $2-3,000.....I'm almost thinking of buying one of those to drop in my stricken pickup and shipping and still seems like I'd spend about the same as buying something used on the island....
> 
> Though I can't quite shake the feeling I'm beeing needlessly stubborn lol (and yet part of me is wondering "so what?" lol)



Skip the car and golf cart and go with a Segway.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 3, 2017)

Unsung Mexican beer of the week- _Sol_

@Old Tracker _ya ves?_


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 4, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> After still not finding much used vehicles that isn't some dude's add on Craigslist or eBay for less than $6-7,000, and deciding that applying for a loan to help cover moving costs would not be a terrible idea, and seeing new/refurbished engines online for $2-3,000.....I'm almost thinking of buying one of those to drop in my stricken pickup and shipping and still seems like I'd spend about the same as buying something used on the island....
> 
> Though I can't quite shake the feeling I'm beeing needlessly stubborn lol (and yet part of me is wondering "so what?" lol)



Hit up Enterprise Rent A Car, they usually sell off their fleet once a vehicle reaches a certain pre set low mileage. Often times for 8k and up depending on make, model, and year. 

https://www.enterprisecarsales.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 4, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> i've bought cars on craigslist before. Most people that aren't hiding something and are true genuine folks will let you take it to a local mechanic to have it run on a machine to test all the codes. that + a carfax= a smart investment(provided everything comes out clean). Or what my dad does is goes to all of the car rental places and buys their cars from them. (enterprise ect, Idk what you folks on the west cost have)



We have Enterprise, much like the east coast... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 4, 2017)

Except apparently, they don't have used cars for sale in Hawaii (I typed in location, nearest one popped up Redwood City CA) and the cheapest here in Covina is still 7 grand....the second cheapest is 9 grand....


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 4, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Except apparently, they don't have used cars for sale in Hawaii (I typed in location, nearest one popped up Redwood City CA) and the cheapest here in Covina is still 7 grand....the second cheapest is 9 grand....



There's an Enterprise car sales location in Reseda. I looked through their online selection prior to looking at a local dealer's inventory.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 4, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Except apparently, they don't have used cars for sale in Hawaii (I typed in location, nearest one popped up Redwood City CA) and the cheapest here in Covina is still 7 grand....the second cheapest is 9 grand....




https://www.cargurus.com 

You'll thank me later...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Unsung Mexican beer of the week- _Sol_
> 
> @Old Tracker _ya ves?_



_Veo, a mi, me gusta Bohemia y a veces Carta Blanca. Coronas chupan._


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 4, 2017)

Is anybody a personal trainer? or know a decent amount behind the education of one? Have a few exploratory questions.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 4, 2017)

'Merica. Red, White, and Blue.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 4, 2017)

[Rant]
New training officer called NREMT a scam...
Does he not get that the state has to *pay* to create their own exams? Does he not get that there is a *national* accrediting body that we can use? Better to make end users pay...
[/Rant]


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 4, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Is anybody a personal trainer? or know a decent amount behind the education of one? Have a few exploratory questions.


I have some friends from the Olympic weightlifting team, one is going that route I believe. What do you want to know?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 4, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I have some friends from the Olympic weightlifting team, one is going that route I believe. What do you want to know?


certifications needed to actually get employed somewhere(PT). How long those certs take to get? type of education behind them?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 4, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> certifications needed to actually get employed somewhere(PT). How long those certs take to get? type of education behind them?


https://www.nasm.org/become-a-personal-trainer


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> https://www.nasm.org/become-a-personal-trainer


my only speculation is that there are like 5-6 different places that test you to become a personal trainer, but some don't get employed as much.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 4, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> certifications needed to actually get employed somewhere(PT). How long those certs take to get? type of education behind them?


I'd have to see, he is going with a full degree so his is a bit more in depth.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 4, 2017)

Degree-wise those that are typically going high end personal trainer (e.g., pro, and collegiate-level athletics) shoot for kinesiology degrees.

@Akulahawk can probably shed some light.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 4, 2017)

I just figured to see if maybe i can sneak an associates degree out of it, from the classes i've taken when i was doing nursing school(that didn't pan out), and EMT cert ect.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 4, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I just figured to see if maybe i can sneak an associates degree out of it, from the classes i've taken when i was doing nursing school(that didn't pan out), and EMT cert ect.


I'm not sure what kind of personal trainer you're getting at. If you're referring to some side cash trainer at your local fitness club, you're overqualified as it stands now.

The career-minded trainers typically tailor their degrees accordingly. It's also quite competitive the higher up, and further in you go, or so I was told by an ex-sports-trainer-to-be-turned-paramedic.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I'm not sure what kind of personal trainer you're getting at. If you're referring to some side cash trainer at your local fitness club, you're overqualified as it stands now.
> 
> The career-minded trainers typically tailor their degrees accordingly. It's also quite competitive the higher up, and further in you go, or so I was told by an ex-sports-trainer-to-be-turned-paramedic.


yea, thats what i'm looking for. Trying to be the Top level trainer at a public gym. Its an easy thing to do for money+ save me workout time. figure work as much as possible when i'm young.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 4, 2017)

C'mon down! Time to play our favorite game! Firework or gunshot? The Hood may never know!


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 4, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> C'mon down! Time to play our favorite game! Firework or gunshot? The Hood may never know!


Oh, they know. It's the cops that might not.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 4, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Firework or gunshot?



A great man once said "be polite, be professional, but have a plan to kill everybody you meet"


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 4, 2017)

No firework or gunshot here, I got off an hour ago. Didnt even open my IV stuff. 3 easy calls all at double time pay. Even got two naps in.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 4, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> No firework or gunshot here, I got off an hour ago. Didnt even open my IV stuff. 3 easy calls all at double time pay. Even got two naps in.


You know?...some of us haven't even reached the halfway point in our shifts yet, so you can shut your ever-lovin' jinxing meathole.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> You know?...some of us haven't even reach the halfway point in our shifts yet, so you can shut your ever-lovin' jinxing meathole.


Hell yes lol

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> You know?...some of us haven't even reach the halfway point in our shifts yet, so you can shut your ever-lovin' jinxing meathole.


Stay blessed.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 4, 2017)

We did fireworks here last Saturday.  No calls, didn't have to leave the station since they were 1/2 a block away. Winning.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 4, 2017)

The moment when your neighbor decides to become jason pierre paul and shoot off 2 fingers attached to a firework... knocks on my door...well kicks on my door... Mayne i wasn't even working tonight and i'll still run more calls then some of you folks..


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 4, 2017)

Damn, almost a no-no. Kershaw is still a beast.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Damn, almost a no-no. Kershaw is still a beast.



A non sub-par baseball team would've thrown a no-no...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 4, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> A non sub-par baseball team would've thrown a no-no...


Them there's some fancy words from a non-Angelino-Angelino rootin' fan of such subpar baseball.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Them there's some fancy words from a non-Angelino-Angelino rootin' fan of such subpar baseball.



I retort... takes one to know one.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 5, 2017)

First, the air conditioning in the cab died around 1300. Truck swap after call. Then, the reserve trucks transmission died in Conroe. Tow truck an hour later. Then the thing won't restart after offload so it's parked weird. Can't wait for our new Frazier


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jul 5, 2017)

Yesterday was a glorious ED shift. We had 4 patients total throughout the morning and kept about 15 rooms empty throughout the day, plus were grossly overstaffed. Went outside with half of the staff and watched an hour of the race. Having road closures due to a road race helped, but EMS also started taking patients to the other hospital. Barely put on a pair of gloves yesterday.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 5, 2017)

1 call, not even mine, and off on time. Take that, @StCEMT!


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 5, 2017)

Did one call yesterday. Drew cultures, didnt meet antibiotic criteria and we dont have then anymore anyway. 

Wouldnt even have drawn cultures, but I didnt see any reason for her to get stuck a second time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> 1 call, not even mine, and off on time. Take that, @StCEMT!


It's ok, I got a medic partner again, so life has been good.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 5, 2017)

Had 3 "dry runs" in a row last night. First was a traffic collision with reported ejection. It was in a neighboring district, we don't normally get too many calls in that area from our station, but not unheard of either, and dispatch didn't say anything about multiple units, so we're heading over thinking we are the only ambulance responding....and find out we are the second unit on scene, first one already loaded and took off for the trauma center right after we got on scene, only other passengers on scene had minor cuts and scrapes and none wanted to go to the hospital, so cancel and return...an hour or so later get dispatched to a gunshot wound. Stage for Sheriff, maybe only a couple minutes later get on scene and find out that patient was transported private auto before we got there, so we clear, and as we're pulling out, fire is taking off for a motorcycle down on the freeway in our district.....we take the call, get onscene to find a fender bender between motorcycle and car, no injury, no one wants to go....so we cancel and clear and dispatch acknowledges "Copy, third cancel in a row, return" (though overnight they woke us up for a move up, got into the rig and went on air only to be told to cancel, later get another move up, get about a block away and a unit in that district goes available so we cancel that moveup, finally 3 am moveup to a different district get there, spend half an hour napping on the recliners before dispatch calls us on the station phone "Hey, my cancellation crew, you guys can return".....and finally catch a 0630 call for an injury that happened at midnight (and that's not counting the half dozen or so calls during the day before all this, so all of y'all "I saw one patient/didn't put on a pair of gloves yesterday" can shove it while I go take a damn nap lol)


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 5, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> It's ok, I got a medic partner again, so life has been good.


I see your medic partner, and raise you my flight nurse. 

#NoChartingOnIFT's


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 5, 2017)

Have you guys ever seen the levelzero page on FB!? 

Man I think I just looked at 800 pictures... each one a hilarious meme about being burned out.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 5, 2017)

SandpitMedic said:


> Have you guys ever seen the levelzero page on FB!?
> 
> Man I think I just looked at 800 pictures... each one a hilarious meme about being burned out.


Yep. We have probably a dozen guys at my work who follow the page.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I see your medic partner, and raise you my flight nurse.
> 
> #NoChartingOnIFT's


I would say no IFT's, buuuuuut yours are probably more interesting than my 911's anyway.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I see your medic partner, and raise you my flight nurse.
> 
> #NoChartingOnIFT's


Do you do scene calls and the nurse does IFT?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 5, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> certifications needed to actually get employed somewhere(PT). How long those certs take to get? type of education behind them?


There are a number of certifying bodies that can you can get certified as a personal trainer. The NASM is one of them. Aside from the cost of the certification exam, it might not be a bad idea to get certified through a couple different bodies as gyms sometimes look for/recognize certificates from one organization vs another. This may help your job prospects. Look through the job ads for the gyms in your area as those should have the preferred cert listed. 


VentMonkey said:


> Degree-wise those that are typically going high end personal trainer (e.g., pro, and collegiate-level athletics) shoot for kinesiology degrees.
> 
> @Akulahawk can probably shed some light.


This is very true. A BS in Kinesiology or Sports Med (Athletic Tranining) will both open some doors and close some too. High-end personal trainers are going to have a very extensive knowledge of nutrition that's sports tweaked, biomechanics, and a bunch more. I've been out of that game for about 20 years but I know the basics still and it wouldn't be that difficult to catch back up to current theory and practice. Give me someone that's got an athlete's drive to do stuff and I can do a lot with them. 


NysEms2117 said:


> I just figured to see if maybe i can sneak an associates degree out of it, from the classes i've taken when i was doing nursing school(that didn't pan out), and EMT cert ect.


An Associate's Degree will be helpful but won't give you as complete an education as a Bachelors in Kines will do. Most of the nursing prereqs will be prereqs for a Kines Bachelor's program. 


VentMonkey said:


> I'm not sure what kind of personal trainer you're getting at. If you're referring to some side cash trainer at your local fitness club, you're overqualified as it stands now.
> 
> The career-minded trainers typically tailor their degrees accordingly. It's also quite competitive the higher up, and further in you go, or so I was told by an ex-sports-trainer-to-be-turned-paramedic.


Also true. Higher-end career trainers will very much tailor their education for what they want to do as a trainer. As you get more and more specific, the number of available jobs decrease and you must be able to perform at that higher level (generate results!) so it will get much more competitive for those jobs. Also, as you specialize, the "lower end" gym jobs will be those that you become highly overqualified for and they'll not hire you because of that. Their fear is that you'll leave when a "better" job shows up. 


NysEms2117 said:


> yea, thats what i'm looking for. Trying to be the Top level trainer at a public gym. Its an easy thing to do for money+ save me workout time. figure work as much as possible when i'm young.


"Top level" trainers at a public gym (or even a private chain) will be the ones that generate the most income for the gym. They're going to be good at what they do and they'll be very personable, but ultimately they'll be money-makers for the gym. That means you'll have lots of clients and few opportunities to work out because your schedule will be packed with paying clients. FYI: I have never worked as a personal trainer but I'm not unaware of the business side of things. I may not know the whole back story with some gyms, but this is the economics of personal training at gyms.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 5, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> An Associate's Degree will be helpful but won't give you as complete an education as a Bachelors in Kines will do. Most of the nursing prereqs will be prereqs for a Kines Bachelor's program.


I think my nursing endeavor has swayed me from getting a 3rd B.S tbch. I was looking to take 1-2 classes and get an associates.. I mean i get up at 5 and usually go until 7-8 currently anyway, so working out for me won't be a problem i don't think. Thank you for your input and expertise. Would anything such as a CSCS help me to a point for return on investment, i get that more degrees = better on paper? Or any of the "side degrees"? I've been working out(properly) for over 10 years. Back in the glory days was a collegiate athlete ect. And believe it or not, i can play nice with others  lol. Part of this that sparked me is i just recently talked to one of my old athletic trainers in college who has the EMS equivalent of alphabet soup (MS,ATC, CSCS, facial stretch, the whole kit and kaboodle) and she rejuvenated my interest clearly not as a full time job tho. I also want to work a lot while im young to get it over with


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 5, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Do you do scene calls and the nurse does IFT?


Yes, we've been on an IFT streak lately as well; it's been nice. The previous rotation seemed exclusively mine. This is most favorable (to the one without charting duties) at 2 a.m.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 5, 2017)

I miss IFTs lol. At least, the complicated ones. I am not the dialysis-transfer or wait-and-return guy. But sick/injured from A to B? That can be fun.

All in all though, I prefer 911. Johnnie and Roy were _paramedics_, not transporters.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 5, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I miss IFTs lol. At least, the complicated ones.


Hence the "it's been nice" remark.


RocketMedic said:


> Johnnie and Roy were _paramedics_, not transporters.


While I certainly can't argue that our generations paramedics were founded on _Johnnie & Roy_, they define the antiquated paramedic, and medicine to match. I strive to remove myself as faraway from this archaic style of paramedicine as possible.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 5, 2017)

Eh, I'd actively avoid that comparison, Vent. There's a lot to like about the culture of service they model. Sure, they call for orders for everything, but so do all of the nurses, all the time. It's just how medicine in the 1970s was, and there's still some salient points there. Personally, I like consultations on things that are odd like yesterday's sick dialysis guy (goes to the ED in Conroe once a week because Davita and Fresinius are trying to kill and harvest DNA for cloning) and I shamelessly asked for advice about his 'low' BP because my physical findings were (better) than the vital signs would indicate. 

I don't like systems where nurses are superior to paramedics; I prefer a relatively egalitarian relationship.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 5, 2017)

Well then that is where we differ. I have no issues with any of my above statements. Their "model" of customer service isn't the issue.
Their lack of critical thinking skills is, '70's or not.

When you still practice this style of medicine (and they do) well into the 21st century...yes, I stand by what I say. You yourself, admitted to not knowing the ins and outs of CA EMS, so this statement below holds no validity:


RocketMedic said:


> I don't like systems where nurses are superior to paramedics; I prefer a relatively egalitarian relationship.


It's hardly an anti-egalitarian culture where I am, to include my full time assignment. We each have designated roles making one invalid without the other. If anything it creates more cohesion than not. We have so much to learn from on another's practice.

You make mention of the _Johnnie & Roy_ style of patient care, but I ask this? How closely did they lean on, and learn from _Dixie McCall_?

As far as knowing when to hold'em v. fold'em: I couldn't agree more. There's nothing worse than an egocentric paramedic rush to judgment regardless of the system umbrella they are under, cheers.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Well then that is where we differ. I have no issues with any of my above statements. Their "model" of customer service isn't the issue.
> Their lack of critical thinking skills is, '70's or not.
> 
> When you still practice this style of medicine (and they do) well into the 21st century...yes, I stand by what I say. You yourself, admitted to not knowing the ins and outs of CA EMS, so this statement below holds no validity:
> ...



It's an inherently anti-egalitarian culture when you have to ask a nurse for permission to give more than 100mcg of fentanyl because someone believes there's danger there. It's an inherently anti-egalitarian culture when a simple vent call or a drip requires an RN. It's an inherently anti-egalitarian culture when 1975's "the private ambulance driver shouldn't speak" is still actively sustained. You and your RN partner work well together and learn, _great._ You're in a rotary-winged CCT environment where that makes sense no matter which state you're in, and for taking complex CCT patients, I think that having complimentary educations and skillsets is a good thing. But for the vast majority of ground EMS, to include ALS transfers, the CA model is really, really regressive.

EDIT: Plus Dixie would be dead in Episode 1 if it wasn't for disregard for orders....

EDIT 2: Plus we don't have a whole boatload of super-elitist Fire ALS here.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 5, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> It's an inherently anti-egalitarian culture when you have to ask a nurse for permission to give more than 100mcg of fentany because someone believes there's danger there.


Rocket, you don't know what you don't know. This is not the case where I am, nor how I practice. Nurse or not, pain management starts all adults at 100 mcg.


RocketMedic said:


> It's an inherently anti-egalitarian culture when a simple vent call or a drip requires an RN. But for the vast majority of ground EMS, to include ALS transfers, the CA model is really, really regressive.


This is correct, and with that I will agree.


RocketMedic said:


> It's an inherently anti-egalitarian culture when 1975's "the private ambulance driver shouldn't speak" is still actively sustained.


Again, a misconception perhaps you've either come to conclude, or are going off of word-of-mouth.

Having spent a good half of a decade alongside these "fabulous folks" I very much spoke what I felt needed speaking of, or for.
This train-of-thought EMT is often the same ones who want nothing more than to be in their (fire's) shoes, and therefore live in fear of their applications being pushed back because of it.

I met some good people, and made some friends along the way, all while being kicked out of cities, taking them for joyrides, and earning their respect whether they liked it or not. I'll say it again- I learned a lot...indirectly.

I surely did not fit in all too well there in the long run, and ultimately left because of it, but assuming every EMT abides by this mantra is just not accurate.

The ones that I know that are still down there fighting that fight because they have, or had, no other out or option have my respect.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 5, 2017)

I was pointing more at CCEMSA and Riverside County's protocols on PPP than Kern, y'all are considerable bit less bad. You really should introduce Ketamine there though.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 5, 2017)

Side note: learning a lot and memories are not necessarily a substitute for systemic failures. Those happen in any environment. It's fixing the environment that yields real improvements. Kind of like how great soldiers came out of the Vietnam-era Army but the Vietnam-era Army was terrible at fighting well, and the lessons learned made the Army way better.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 5, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Side note: *learning a lot* and memories are *not necessarily a substitute for systemic failures*.





RocketMedic said:


> Kind of like how great soldiers came out of the Vietnam-era Army but the Vietnam-era Army was terrible at fighting well, and the* lessons learned made the Army way better*.


These sound a lot like one in the same. "Learning a lot" in any environment can make an army, or even an individual that much more of a force to be reckoned with.

Having gained wisdom and strength from past mistakes whether they're your own, or your systems will enhance anyone who sees fit to grow from such endeavors. Memories are just fun.

Some of us are not built to change an entire system. Others who are in that position realize just how steep that uphill battle is, and ongoing as well. We can wax poetic about systems and their many imperfections til the cows come home, but the harsh reality is none will ever be perfect unless the individual provider feels said system to be so.

Sometimes accepting what is makes changing what can be that much easier.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 5, 2017)

I think you missed the point.

Plenty of great providers at all levels come out of LA County, and some stay there. Some fight the good fight to change it; some just fight their battles well, and some accept the suck and proceed with grace. That doesn't change that it's the EMS equivalent of the 1965 Vietnam War Army, and burns far more money, resources and provider lives (in terms of professional lifespan, lifestyle and morale) than it needs to. It's a very heavy lift to change that system because the people that enjoy good lifestyles and morale in that system have almost all of the power, very little incentive to change it and a strong respect for traditions that benefit them. 

The fact that a lot of great people are there and come from there doesn't change the fact that they're pretty crappy as a whole for the resources that they have, as measured by the "do you want to be sick or hurt here?" criteria.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 5, 2017)

@RocketMedic I did not miss the point, hence my remark:


VentMonkey said:


> Sometimes accepting what is makes changing what can be that much easier.


Some battles will never be won in my lifetime, so for me life is too short to be enamored with such fairytales. If I truly want or wish to retire as a ground paramedic I undoubtedly will move out of California. Again, because of my quoted remark. 

I think we're comparing apples and pears here- somewhat different, but equally enjoyable.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 5, 2017)

I'll probably retire as an educator, because I don't really have a love for fighting fire or 24/48s and I like teaching, but I really like being a paramedic too, and after seeing Eaglemed 5 in OKC, I have no intention of flying anything that's not .mil or Sikorsky or a fixed-wing flight. That puts me squarely into ground 911 operations, and I have fun with those.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 6, 2017)

Sixteen page paper about the effects of Andrew Jackson's veto of the Maysville Road Act completed. US History is nearly done. Degree #3 is nearly done.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 6, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Sixteen page paper about the effects of Andrew Jackson's veto of the Maysville Road Act completed. US History is nearly done. Degree #3 is nearly done.


beat me my man, I'm camping at 2 and thinking thats where i shall stay. maybe someday when i'm old and feeble get a masters, but thats not here yet.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jul 6, 2017)

I have an interview on Monday for a medic job, with a rural hospital based service.  It's been over 25 years since I have interviewd for a job.  It should be intresting.  The main reason that I am even considering it, is because the area is now home.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 6, 2017)

So...Stash Invest is pretty cool. I've been tossing in $5 a week to their "defending America" mutual fund and it's broken $100 in about 15 weeks with a few bucks of return. Going to increase the weekly auto-stash to $15 ( $60/month ) and put it in a moderate risk fund, see what happens. Investing for snowflakes like me allows me to find funds that support things I believe in and that are likely to be profitable. 

In other news, my one share of Raytheon is making bank. Bought it in 2009 and have not been disappointed.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 6, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Kind of like how great soldiers came out of the Vietnam-era Army but the Vietnam-era Army was terrible at fighting well, and the lessons learned made the Army way better.



Have you read "Dereliction of Duty" by HR McMaster?

Btw...what are your degrees in?



RocketMedic said:


> So...Stash Invest is pretty cool. I've been tossing in $5 a week to their "defending America" mutual fund and it's broken $100 in about 15 weeks with a few bucks of return. Going to increase the weekly auto-stash to $15 ( $60/month ) and put it in a moderate risk fund, see what happens. Investing for snowflakes like me allows me to find funds that support things I believe in and that are likely to be profitable.
> 
> In other news, my one share of Raytheon is making bank. Bought it in 2009 and have not been disappointed.



Pretty cool fin-tech concept, I like these auto-investing solutions.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 6, 2017)

B.S in adult education with emphasis in workforce development (basically, how to teach adults adult things) from the University of Central Oklahoma.
Bachelor's in "Applied Technology" in healthcare management and administration from Brazosport College.
AAS-Paramedic from Rose State College in Oklahoma.

Starting a master's in healthcare administration at the University of Houston this fall.

Haven't read "Dereliction of Duty" yet.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> So...Stash Invest is pretty cool. I've been tossing in $5 a week to their "defending America" mutual fund and it's broken $100 in about 15 weeks with a few bucks of return. Going to increase the weekly auto-stash to $15 ( $60/month ) and put it in a moderate risk fund, see what happens. Investing for snowflakes like me allows me to find funds that support things I believe in and that are likely to be profitable.
> 
> In other news, my one share of Raytheon is making bank. Bought it in 2009 and have not been disappointed.


Acorns is good too. I use  both. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 6, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> B.S in adult education with emphasis in workforce development (basically, how to teach adults adult things) from the University of Central Oklahoma.
> Bachelor's in "Applied Technology" in healthcare management and administration from Brazosport College.
> AAS-Paramedic from Rose State College in Oklahoma.
> 
> ...



Ah, gotcha! I would have guessed a history degree or something would be tucked in there!


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 6, 2017)

I like useful degrees


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 6, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I like useful degrees



Fair point, there!


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 6, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I like useful degrees


A guy I know double majored in probably the two least useful degrees known: Philosophy and German.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 6, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> A guy I know double majored in probably the two least useful degrees known: Philosophy and German.








I'm sure he'd beg to differ...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 6, 2017)

I prefer the kevin oLearly approach to money. Don't let feelings get in the way. Investing in contracting companies is the way to go. I won't share how much i've made or can be made, but somethin to look into


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 6, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3899
> 
> I'm sure he'd beg to differ...


Perhaps so... but when your job prospects initially include being a mattress salesman... Now he's doing something far different than what he studied in school. I think he's into IT in some manner.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 6, 2017)

Juaat found out Eric Bauer has an FCP CCP review course in Indianapolis in November. 

Thats really tempting

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2017)

https://www.codexanatomy.com/
I want some of these prints

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 7, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> https://www.codexanatomy.com/
> I want some of these prints
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk



Saw you post that on FB. Definitely buying a cardiac one


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 7, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Juaat found out Eric Bauer has an FCP CCP review course in Indianapolis in November.


This is a pretty good endocrine podcast that he and his wife go over. It's about an hour long, but covers "commonly" discussed endocrine disorders, their lab values, and treatment modalities. It kept me entertained, and is definitely worth a gander for anyone interested:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-flightbridgeed-podcast/id595147712?mt=2&i=1000385948764

Edit: anyone interested in that stuff can also go to their website and their classes for the year are listed on it:
https://www.flightbridgeed.com/index.php

Orchid Lopez' Back To Basics in Glendale AZ is also still very much worth its weight in gold for those on this coast. Eric doesn't seem to come as frequently, though he is very much open to emails, and suggestions.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 7, 2017)

Man so close to a clean shift and the last dude requires sedation. Should be home already chowin down on some stew. Damn....


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 7, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Man so close to a clean shift and the last dude requires sedation. Should be home already chowin down on some stew. Damn....


Alluvasudden life ain't so sweet...


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 7, 2017)

Duplex apartment gon' and done got flooded...Fun times moving alllll the stuff from the bottom floor to the top. Makes me wonder why I have so much stuff!


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 8, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Alluvasudden life ain't so sweet...


Hey you know what though, I got OT pay, a hot bowl of beef stew, and hopefully helped get that dude back on the right track. Don't even have to wake up early tomorrow. Life ain't so bad, just time for some well earned sleep.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 8, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Duplex apartment gon' and done got flooded...Fun times moving alllll the stuff from the bottom floor to the top. Makes me wonder why I have so much stuff!


yikes. gotta love NYC drainage?


----------



## Nick15 (Jul 8, 2017)

Officially a native Texan as of yesterday! I got the nice  "welcome to Texas" with 95 degree temps, high humidity, and thunderstorms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 8, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> Officially a native Texan as of yesterday! I got the nice  "welcome to Texas" with 95 degree temps, high humidity, and thunderstorms.
> 
> _Hola amigo, bienvenidos a Tejas._
> 
> ...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> Officially a native Texan as of yesterday! I got the nice  "welcome to Texas" with 95 degree temps, high humidity, and thunderstorms.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome! If you ever make it down to Galveston, first beer is on me


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 8, 2017)

When you're about to walk out the door to drive into HQ for your 12 hr shift and your buddy is snapchatting you a pic of at least 7 of our units at one hospital, Meanwhile the company pager starts going off with "all units clear asap/extremely low coverage". :/ 

(I hate those pages. What am I supposed to do, magic up an extra bed and/or nurses/docs at the hospital so I can stop holding the wall?)


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 8, 2017)

I had to stand with a pt for like 10 minutes yesterday....that was enough for me @Jim37F


----------



## Nick15 (Jul 8, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Welcome! If you ever make it down to Galveston, first beer is on me



I do plan on exploring at first! Galveston is the only place that has a beach here right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 8, 2017)

Pin a note with report to patients chest and let the patient hold the wall. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 8, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Pin a note with report to patients chest and let the patient hold the wall. Lol


_P.S. Sorry, money calls_...


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 8, 2017)

Well this is some bull excrement....i picked up a day car shift today specifically because it was supposed to be a dedicated Malibu day car.....then they added a second Malibu day car a day or two after I picked up, and when we went on air today they told us we were now going to be a Hawthorne unit


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 8, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Well this is some bull excrement....i picked up a day car shift today specifically because it was supposed to be a dedicated Malibu day car.....then they added a second Malibu day car a day or two after I picked up, and when we went on air today they told us we were now going to be a Hawthorne unit


You know, you could be going in for an overtime shift in this lovely Bakersfield 108 degree summer heat at peak hours.

Also, this makes it real hard to pity your situation, haha:


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 8, 2017)

Lol well if you picked up OT for a nice town on the Kern River, then later they added a second unit there, and the day you show up they send you to Oildale instead


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 8, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Lol well if you picked up OT for a nice town on the Kern River, then later they added a second unit there, and the day you show up they send you to Oildale instead


Lol, some of the areas covered in, and around the Kern River (Liberty's EOA) are arguably "more interesting" than Oildale. Don't let all the hype about Oildale fool you. It still doesn't hold a candle to the east side. 

Maybe I'll score a nice easy LDT to the UCLA Westwood/ VA/ Santa Monica area.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 8, 2017)

Basically where EMS is at as a profession.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 8, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> I do plan on exploring at first! Galveston is the only place that has a beach here right?
> 
> No, the Corpus Cristi/Aransas Pass area has North Padre Island and Port Isabel, Brownsville, and Harlingen have South Padre Island.  All of them are hurricane bait.
> 
> ...


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 8, 2017)

Lake Isabella is ghetto.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 8, 2017)

But I am partial to Ridgecrest. Will probably be out there in October for the 10 year


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2017)

Nick15 said:


> I do plan on exploring at first! Galveston is the only place that has a beach here right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's also Corpus and Padre Island lol. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick15 (Jul 8, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> There's also Corpus and Padre Island lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk



Might wait a while to head that way. My aunt told me it's even worse with the humidity than north Texas right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 8, 2017)

They're right next to the Gulf of Mexico, of course the humidity is high.  At night it will climb into the upper 90% range and then usually by 10 or 11 AM it will fall down to 40-50%.  South Padre Island has grown and has become a lot better than in years past.  Corpus is a much bigger city than Port Isabel.  Not much worth seeing or doing in Brownsville, but, Harlingen isn't too bad of a town. Neither is San Benito. Both are close to South Padre.

North Padre Island and the Corpus and Aransas Pass areas are okay but are larger cities than the South end.

Work wise? I don't know.  I was chasing dopers/mafiosos when I lived and worked down there.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 9, 2017)

Closer to home, Lake Texoma is nice.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 9, 2017)

Good morning!


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 9, 2017)

Yep, it will be good if I don't get a call in the next 45 minutes. C'mon 0800.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> Good morning!


It's morning... Still not sure about the good part

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 9, 2017)

My friend says "you're napping again?" While at work....next patient is unresponsive, vomity, and no current causes that can be found....then CPR starts in the ED....


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 9, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> yikes. gotta love NYC drainage?



ConEd does work...doesn't care when it causes damage.
Landlord doesn't care that the foundation leaks.

Mess all around!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 9, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> ConEd does work...doesn't care when it causes damage.
> Landlord doesn't care that the foundation leaks.
> 
> Mess all around!


NJ sounds better and better  and thats sayin somethin


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 9, 2017)

I gotta admire you East coast guys for tolerating that environment.  I couldn't tolerate the taxes, weather, the over crowdedness, rude folks, etc. for more than a day.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 9, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> I gotta admire you East coast guys for tolerating that environment.  I couldn't tolerate the taxes, weather, the over crowdedness, rude folks, etc. for more than a day.


It's not so bad, just gotta be rude back. One of my parole officer buddies that works in the city now told me over lunch a few weeks back people greet each other in the city with "hey fk you". I'd like to think he's kidding, but us Albany folks... we got our sht together


----------



## agregularguy (Jul 9, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> we got our sht together



Not so sure about this last part.. 

but can confirm, my usual greeting back in Albany  was something along the lines of  "what's up ****face?"


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 10, 2017)

If peoplebcould stop crashing their cars today/tonight that'd be great, mmmmmkay? 

Seriously, not just the 4th TC of the shift, but our very first call was an MCI TC with extrication required....oh and it was a fatality to boot (we were second ambulance on, f orst one was doing CPR in the car while fire was trying to cut open the door)

Very next call was a TC with rollover. Some mustang with a Noz bottle as big as our house tank hit an SUV, Mustangs front end was destroyed, the SUV was on its side windshield up against a fence.....both cars far more mangled than the earlier fatality....and non injury. Go figure.

Cue another minor non injury crash, a bunch of other calls, a 5 hour wait for a bed at the hospital......and we were legit first unit on a 2 car TC with 6 patients, both drivers requiring extraction, oh at least 2 patients were 5 and 9 year old kids, everyone freaking out....and fire took their sweet time.....talk about sphincter tightening mess......


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 10, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> If peoplebcould stop crashing their cars today/tonight that'd be great, mmmmmkay?
> 
> Seriously, not just the 4th TC of the shift, but our very first call was an MCI TC with extrication required....oh and it was a fatality to boot (we were second ambulance on, f orst one was doing CPR in the car while fire was trying to cut open the door)
> 
> ...


Not to Monday night quarterback the first call or anything but why on eath was a crew doing CPR on a traumatic arrest who was still trapped in a car during an MCI? I can count 3 reasons why they shouldn’t have been working that patient: 1. It’s a traumatic full arrest. 2. It’s a traumatic full arrest still trapped inside a car. 3. It’s a traumatic full arrest during a MCI..


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 10, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Not to Monday night quarterback the first call or anything but why on eath was a crew doing CPR on a traumatic arrest who was still trapped in a car during an MCI? I can count 3 reasons why they shouldn’t have been working that patient: 1. It’s a traumatic full arrest. 2. It’s a traumatic full arrest still trapped inside a car. 3. It’s a traumatic full arrest during a MCI..


I noticed that too. Traumatic arrests have an extremely low survival rate under perfect conditions... trapped in a car during an MCI? Declare dead and move on.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 10, 2017)

Heck if I know....we showed up and were told to look after a dad and his kid who were from the other vehicle while the first ambulance, engine and medic squad worked on the entrapment, no idea what level of entrapment and what vitals were if any prior to their arrival

Perhaps I was being too liberal about using the term MCI? Then again we were the second ambulance on scene (out of three total dispatched) with three patients transported (plus the fatality being a 4th of 4 total patients) with multiple other fire and rescue resources on scene so....

Oh and cut to after clearing the other MCI (that one I will use that term with at least 5 patients to our one BLS ambulance on scene by ourselves for several minutes, was def feeling a bit overwhelmed ha) after I posted....next transport was....another traffic collision. Oh after that we had a 1 am IFT that on the way back into district we still alarmed yet another TC......at this point I feel like I should just leave my reflective jacket on ha


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 10, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> Not so sure about this last part..
> 
> but can confirm, my usual greeting back in Albany  was something along the lines of  "what's up ****face?"



That'll get you killed in the south.


----------



## agregularguy (Jul 10, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> That'll get you killed in the south.



Hahaha, yup, I've since changed my usual greeting


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 10, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> I gotta admire you East coast guys for tolerating that environment.  I couldn't tolerate the taxes, weather, the over crowdedness, rude folks, etc. for more than a day.



The taxes are the biggest problem, in my view - nothing better than working hard to have more money taken away for services I don't even use.
Perhaps I'm just jaded, but I don't know if people are that much ruder on the east coast. Things are definitely crowded, though!


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 10, 2017)

There is talk going around that were going to be carrying p95 masks and tyvek suits. Any overdose that is verified as heroin or cannot be adequately validated we are to stage and suit up. 

I think there has been 1 verified carfentinil case in the entire state and 0 cases of grey death.

This is Ebola all over again.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 10, 2017)

I like going off the grid. No cell service, no internet, nearest city is a hour and a half away. My kind of place.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 10, 2017)

Great picture.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 11, 2017)

Man I am just a **** magnet for bad neuro people these past couple shifts. First call of the day was a huge stroke with nothing they could do. Couldnt talk and basically a limp noodle on the right long with a bunch of DVT's on his right leg. Hate to see people have that happen who are otherwise perfectly able bodied.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 11, 2017)

So apparently the new paramedic graduates at my workplace are making $25 an hour; while recently-hired in-charge paramedics are at $21.50 an hour. 

Not thrilled at all. 

Not thrilled. 

Why am I not looking for director jobs? Or just go teach? Am I getting tired of getting kicked in the face?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> So apparently the new paramedic graduates at my workplace are making $25 an hour; while recently-hired in-charge paramedics are at $21.50 an hour.
> 
> Not thrilled at all.
> 
> ...


How does that work? Our new grad medics that have been employed start out at the same attendant paramedic pay new hires do

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 11, 2017)

I dunno, it's from the rumor mill but it's coming from multiple reliable sources and is apparently with precedent. I'm not sure how to confirm it, and part of me doesn't really care, but it is galling.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 12, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Am I getting tired of getting kicked in the face?


EMS providers: Gluttons for punishment?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 12, 2017)

Hmmm starting in August for a few months I get to work a set 24/48/24/72. This might not be too bad

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 12, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmmm starting in August for a few months I get to work a set 24/48/24/72. This might not be too bad
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk



I'd be okay with that. Sounds sort of like what I work. Wednesday night at 1700 I do a 16. Saturday morning at 0830 I do a 24. A set schedule is amazing. I can actually do (gasp) other things during the week. Like school, teach, run a business, have a life with my family.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 12, 2017)

Speaking of awesome schedules, this is my last of my 4 days off. Managed to paint both bathrooms, mow, clean the garage, detail and wax both my vehicles, and run my 3 year old out of energy on two occasions. Somewhere in there I got to cut on a strangers car.

Back tomorrow for a 36, 24 on Saturday, then im off for 8 days. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 13, 2017)

Just finished my 3rd 12 hour shift in 3 days, off until Monday. That's just awesome!


----------



## Tigger (Jul 13, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> There is talk going around that were going to be carrying p95 masks and tyvek suits. Any overdose that is verified as heroin or cannot be adequately validated we are to stage and suit up.
> 
> I think there has been 1 verified carfentinil case in the entire state and 0 cases of grey death.
> 
> ...


Wut.


----------



## exodus (Jul 13, 2017)

Starting 7/17 we're going EMD. Both fire and us will be responding code 2.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 13, 2017)

exodus said:


> Starting 7/17 we're going EMD. Both fire and us will be responding code 2.



Really now


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 13, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Really now


Yeah. Except with PSFD and CCFD.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 14, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yeah. Except with PSFD and CCFD.



Interesting.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 14, 2017)

Cathedral city?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 14, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Cathedral city?



Yeah.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 14, 2017)

Ok, so I am flying out to Honolulu on Sunday. The purpose is to do apartment hunting to establish residency and get a HI Drivers License sooner rather than later (as it's required for Academy). Then I fly back on next Sunday (the 23rd) where I'll have about a week here to pack up, move my stuff (either get a Pods container or hire movers) ship my truck, etc, tentatively planning for the final flight to officially move Sun the 30th (a week before Academy starts)


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 14, 2017)

I hope it all runs smoothly for you and goes exactly as planned, if not better.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 14, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> ship my truck,



So you are gonna repair your truck?


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 14, 2017)

Anybody ever watch Battlestar Galactica?
Am I crazy in thinking that there is a....slight resemblance here?


----------



## Flying (Jul 14, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Anybody ever watch Battlestar Galactica?
> Am I crazy in thinking that there is a....slight resemblance here?


You're nuts. It looks more like this:


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 14, 2017)

@Flying, well, I guess I'd rather be faced with Daleks...they seem a little easier to understand.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 14, 2017)

In other news, Bubba & Dubya are buddies.


----------



## exodus (Jul 14, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> I hope it all runs smoothly for you and goes exactly as planned, if not better.



I don't think it will. Our ETA's will go from 10 mins code 3 to 25-30 mins code 2 in many of our higher traffic areas.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 14, 2017)

@GMCmedic your service is crazy with this fent suiting up...


Tigger said:


> Wut.



The American College of Medical Toxicology and American Academy of Clinical Toxicology just issued a statement saying, _inter alia:_


> To date, _*we have not seen reports of emergency responders developing signs or symptoms consistent with opioid toxicity from incidental contact with opioids*_ {Bold/italic/underline mine]. Incidental dermal absorption is unlikely to cause opioid toxicity. For routine handling of drug, nitrile gloves provide sufficient dermal protection. In exceptional circumstances where there are drug particles or droplets suspended in the air, an N95 respirator provides sufficient protection.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 14, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> @GMCmedic your service is crazy with this fent suiting up...
> 
> 
> The American College of Medical Toxicology and American Academy of Clinical Toxicology just issued a statement saying, _inter alia:_


Thats life in a hospital based county service in the midwest. The State thinks were the next terrorist target, the hospitals still screen for Ebola and have had 0 patients since Ebola became cool, and our hospital will buy us more stuff to never use and cry about the cost of new monitors at the budget meeting. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 14, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> The State thinks were the next terrorist target


im pretty sure Epi and I are going to be going up in flames before you mate. Here's to hoping nobody goes up!


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 14, 2017)

I am bad juju for strokes, but good for arrests. Now to spend the rest of my shift on this report.....


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 14, 2017)

43... 43... forty, ****ing, three. That's how many refusals my truck had from one call


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 14, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> 43... 43... forty, ****ing, three. That's how many refusals my truck had from one call


Do you guys really do refusals for all of those patients?

For an MCI out here fire will get a blank sheet of paper and have everyone sign and print their name saying they refuse treatment/transport.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 14, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> 43... 43... forty, ****ing, three. That's how many refusals my truck had from one call


"Anyone want to go to the hospital" 

"Nope"


"Bye"



No ****ing way

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 14, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Do you guys really do refusals for all of those patients?
> 
> For an MCI out here fire will get a blank sheet of paper and have everyone sign and print their name saying they refuse treatment/transport.


Stupid idiot idea. There's "MCI refusals" so name, address, DOB in ESO... but ESO makes you add more fields, and we have to attach the paper signature sheet to each... oh and did I mention that pretty much all of them were minors?


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 14, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> 43... 43... forty, ****ing, three. That's how many refusals my truck had from one call


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 14, 2017)

It seems sacrilegious but I really want to put a FiTech EFI on my truck  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 14, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> 43... 43... forty, ****ing, three. That's how many refusals my truck had from one call


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 14, 2017)

Reminiscent of the SCEMS school bus accident protocol. Always hours of paperwork.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 14, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Stupid idiot idea. There's "MCI refusals" so name, address, DOB in ESO... but ESO makes you add more fields, and we have to attach the paper signature sheet to each... oh and did I mention that pretty much all of them were minors?


“Medic 106 we are out of service for 18 hours”


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 14, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> “Medic 106 we are out of service for 18 hours”



At that point I am coming down with something and am "sick" and need to go home.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 15, 2017)

So I turned in my uniforms, brush coat, badge, pager, station key, signed the forms and am done with being a private ambulance EMT in LA County.....and County Fire + Care is visiting the neighbors right now...should I be a looky loo, maybe put on my McCormick hat while filming a YouTube video?? Lol


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 15, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Thats life in a hospital based county service in the midwest. The State thinks were the next terrorist target, the hospitals still screen for Ebola and have had 0 patients since Ebola became cool, and our hospital will buy us more stuff to never use and cry about the cost of new monitors at the budget meeting.



As someone who works in public health preparedness, and works closely with the hospitals and health care coalitions, I struggle with this regularly.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 15, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> At that point I am coming down with something and am "sick" and need to go home.


i would contract ebola.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 15, 2017)

When your mom is freaking out at you because I'm NOT planning on being at the airport at 0400 for a 0700 domestic flight (on a Sunday morning)..... -_-


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 15, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> So you are gonna repair your truck?


Rather then spend 4-5 grand on a potential lemon more or less sight unseen.....with the reman engine costing pretty much the same as a used car, and seeing ads where 6 grand is pretty much the bottom I've seen (except for Craigslist and Facebook buy/sell groups)....I decided to spend that on my own truck.....where a new(?) remanufactured engine, a manifold, some other minor parts and labor and sales tax and all came out to 6100 out the door (still about, oh say, 6 grand more than I wanted to spend in the first place lol)


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 15, 2017)

Pretty cool story.  

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/living/liv-columns-blogs/theoden-janes/article161322343.html


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 15, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> When your mom is freaking out at you because I'm NOT planning on being at the airport at 0400 for a 0700 domestic flight (on a Sunday morning)..... -_-


I think I once in poor planning got to the airport an hour before my flight....and by that I mean an hour before it left the gate, not began boarding.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 16, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Pretty cool story.
> 
> http://www.charlotteobserver.com/living/liv-columns-blogs/theoden-janes/article161322343.html


Very cool story. Shared it on our Facebook page (scheduled post for later this morning).


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 16, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Pretty cool story.
> 
> http://www.charlotteobserver.com/living/liv-columns-blogs/theoden-janes/article161322343.html



That's a lovely story. Really good find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 16, 2017)

Hardly @NPO, but the sunset compelled me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 16, 2017)

I like the view that's close to home sometimes.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 16, 2017)

Game of Thrones returns!

Predictions: lots of people die terrible deaths, but not as terrible as those poor Northmen stuck in the Ring of Doom.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 16, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> lots of people die terrible deaths



Aka a synopsis of every episode 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 16, 2017)

Looking ahead at my next project and I think I found my muse.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeesh, someone wants 1100 bucks a month for a 200 square foot studio...


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 16, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Yeesh, someone wants 1100 bucks a month for a 200 square foot studio...



Welcome to Hawaii?


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 16, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Looking ahead at my next project and I think I found my muse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Qulevrius (Jul 16, 2017)

6-pack hiking: 

Mt Wilson - V
Cucamonga Peak - V
Mt Baldy - next

P.S. Cucamonga Peak was brutal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 17, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Yeesh, someone wants 1100 bucks a month for a 200 square foot studio...


I'm surprised that's even legal, a 200 sq ft. studio!


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 17, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Yeesh, someone wants 1100 bucks a month for a 200 square foot studio...



Just live on the beach and drink mai tai's and beer on your days off.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 17, 2017)

Seems as unforseen events that may have an effect on long term job security have pushed up my flight time line. Back to considering AEL, i wish one of the Air Methods bases in my are would open up a position. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 17, 2017)

Anybody find any good articles or listen to a good podcast recently? Skimming stuff for a new read while dinner cooks.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 17, 2017)

Fortunately 200sq ft studios aren't the only options haha, got a showing for a 523sqft 1br 1ba apt that they want $1495/mo for, and there are a couple other places with pre-scheduled showings tomorrow and Wednesday I'm gonna check out, a 2br 1ba apt for $1375 that the ad doesn't list the square footage, but hey it's pet friendly and the pics look decent enough lol, and one I really like 2br 1ba 663 sq ft for $1395/mo.

The ad I like best is a 600sqft 1br1ba for 1500/mo though which is right at my upper limit, I see plenty of ads in the $12-1300 range, so there are options out there lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 17, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Anybody find any good articles or listen to a good podcast recently? Skimming stuff for a new read while dinner cooks.


I liked this one. It's an hour long, but good endocrine review. I've been a bit busy myself so I'm behind on podcasts.
https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-flightbridgeed-podcast/id595147712?mt=2&i=1000385948764


GMCmedic said:


> I wish one of the Air Methods bases in my are would open up a position.


@GMCmedic start here, and keep your eyes peeled:
https://www.airmethods.com/careers


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jul 17, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Anybody find any good articles or listen to a good podcast recently? Skimming stuff for a new read while dinner cooks.


EM Cases. They're some Canadian EM docs that cover pretty relevant topics, IMO, but the episodes are LONG (>1 hour) and you sometimes forget the point trying to wade through all the other banter.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I liked this one. It's an hour long, but good endocrine review. I've been a bit busy myself so I'm behind on podcasts.
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-flightbridgeed-podcast/id595147712?mt=2&i=1000385948764
> 
> @GMCmedic start here, and keep your eyes peeled:
> https://www.airmethods.com/careers


I've been meaning to listen to it, I just finished one of their airway management ones. I'll pull this one up, I have gotten quite a few people lately with endocrine related histories.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I liked this one. It's an hour long, but good endocrine review. I've been a bit busy myself so I'm behind on podcasts.
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-flightbridgeed-podcast/id595147712?mt=2&i=1000385948764
> 
> @GMCmedic start here, and keep your eyes peeled:
> https://www.airmethods.com/careers


Thanks. I looked today, there is only one base within 90 minutes besides ours and neither is hiring. I signed up for email alerts from PHI and AEL.  

That endocrine podcast is great. Ive listened to it 3 times now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 17, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Seems as unforseen events that may have an effect on long term job security have pushed up my flight time line. Back to considering AEL, i wish one of the Air Methods bases in my are would open up a position.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


your from texas? correct?
I think theres another HEMS provider called (Lifeteam? or lifesquad)??


----------



## agregularguy (Jul 17, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Seems as unforseen events that may have an effect on long term job security have pushed up my flight time line. Back to considering AEL, i wish one of the Air Methods bases in my are would open up a position.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk




If you're willing to relocate to the great state of South Carolina, the airbase in my region just posted a job opening on facebook the other day. 
https://www.facebook.com/AirMedRegionalGreenville/


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 17, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> your from texas? correct?
> I think theres another HEMS provider called (Lifeteam? or lifesquad)??


Indiana

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 17, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> If you're willing to relocate to the great state of South Carolina, the airbase in my region just posted a job opening on facebook the other day.
> https://www.facebook.com/AirMedRegionalGreenville/


Not in the cards yet. Wife just started nursing job in ICU

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 17, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Indiana
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


https://lifeteam.net/careers/detail...=7071&nPostingTargetID=13822&mask=usext&lg=EN
I have absolutely 0 idea of any geographical makeup of Indiana. 

Also seems like fort Wayne is a big hit for flight medics... https://www.emspursuit.com/jobs/IN/


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 19, 2017)

The logo on the back of my EMTLife T-shirt is already peeling off.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 19, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> The logo on the back of my EMTLife T-shirt is already peeling off.


That's disappointing.  We'll take care of you.  I've sent you a PM.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 19, 2017)

So I've looked at 5 different apartments so far....and have managed to narrow it down to 3 and I wanna actually apply tomorrow morning (since it's after 4 here now, and apparently all the property managemt offices are closing now lol) 

The place I wanna like the most is the most expensive (funny how that works), the cheaper of the 3 is really nice....but I like the middle one juuussst a touch more.....Goldilocks and the 3 bears anyone? Lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 19, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Goldilocks and the 3 bears anyone?


You can thank me later, Jim.

http://www.islandtinyhomes.com/


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 19, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> You can thank me later, Jim.
> 
> http://www.islandtinyhomes.com/



Naw man.

http://www.smittybilt.com/overlander-tent-and-awning.html

http://store.arbusa.com/Roof-Top-Tents-C53.aspx


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 20, 2017)

Took the NREMT recertification exam today. 68 questions in, and the exam ended...... I passed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dfib23 (Jul 20, 2017)

Does anyone know of any decent airway management class? If you went too one was it worth it?


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 20, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> The logo on the back of my EMTLife T-shirt is already peeling off.



Weird. I have two, wash them once a week, and they're holding up strong. No issues. Be sure to look for @MMiz PM to you.



CodeBru1984 said:


> Took the NREMT recertification exam today. 68 questions in, and the exam ended...... I passed!


Congratulations!!


----------



## JSmith27 (Jul 20, 2017)

A lot of good stuff in here


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 20, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> Weird. I have two, wash them once a week, and they're holding up strong. No issues. Be sure to look for @MMiz PM to you.





Yeah, I was surprised myself. Maybe it's the desert heat. lol. Big thanks for the replacement!


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 20, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Took the NREMT recertification exam today. 68 questions in, and the exam ended...... I passed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you for not asking us if you passed or failed lol.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 20, 2017)

Dfib23 said:


> Does anyone know of any decent airway management class? If you went too one was it worth it?


I’ve heard decent things about SLAM (Street Level Airway Management). I’ve read the book which was pretty good but have not taken an actual class


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 20, 2017)

First World Problem: Grad school on Monday/Tuesday evenings for Fall '17, so I asked to get those days off. Don't think it'll be a problem, because I can work any other day (although I'd love Sundays off too lol), and because I am literally the only in-charge here who _likes_ the peak truck. It's just a little intimidating because I signed up for classes on the _assumption_ that I could continue with the same sort of schedule accommodation that I did over the spring and summer.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 20, 2017)

Dfib23 said:


> Does anyone know of any decent airway management class? If you went too one was it worth it?



SLAM.  When I took it almost 8 years ago, it was pretty good.  If you've been doing this for a while, there won't be much new, but you'll learn some neat little tricks.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 20, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Thank you for not asking us if you passed or failed lol.



I've been down this road before, LOL!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 20, 2017)

That moment when your cruising down a main road as it's narrowing into a residential area, and you see a police car up ahead and go "oh crud, I hope I'm not speeding now" (since the road is changing from a highway to smaller) and you see the cop pull out into the road behind you.....and make a U Turn to go the other way! Whew! Lol


----------



## luke_31 (Jul 20, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> That moment when your cruising down a main road as it's narrowing into a residential area, and you see a police car up ahead and go "oh crud, I hope I'm not speeding now" (since the road is changing from a highway to smaller) and you see the cop pull out into the road behind you.....and make a U Turn to go the other way! Whew! Lol


Lol.  Just tell him you're not from the area and go confused where to go and ask him where Disneyland is?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 20, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> That moment when your cruising down a main road as it's narrowing into a residential area, and you see a police car up ahead and go "oh crud, I hope I'm not speeding now" (since the road is changing from a highway to smaller) and you see the cop pull out into the road behind you.....and make a U Turn to go the other way! Whew! Lol


Jim, i hear "Don't i pay your salary?" works extremely well!


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 20, 2017)

95 degrees outside and im getting ready to pack up for hazmat operations skills and we pop a fire. 

12 minutes from dispatch to the fire being out. Still had to go back and pack up for skills. Suck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 21, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Jim, i hear "Don't i pay your salary?" works extremely well!



Or "shouldn't you be fighting crime instead of pulling me over?"


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 21, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Or "shouldn't you be fighting crime instead of pulling me over?"


Nah my parolees get arrested... saves me the hassle . Just had a guy- released from prison for 2 days, arrested this morning 75 grand cash, 2 pounds of blow lol


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 21, 2017)

@NysEms2117 That's almost impressive.

Btw. Anybody have thoughts on places to eat in Montreal?


----------



## Qulevrius (Jul 21, 2017)

When your partner tells you that he can't save lives if he's posting,  followed by how he hates going anywhere code 2 - you just know that it's going to be a LONG shift...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 21, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> When your partner tells you that he can't save lives if he's posting,  followed by how he hates going anywhere code 2 - you just know that it's going to be a LONG shift...


^^^why I keep a pair of earbuds in my backpack at all times. If I don't know said EMT, you start off with one earbud. A comment like such= I'm a double-budding sonofagun.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 21, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> @NysEms2117 That's almost impressive.


Not gonna lie, a very tiny part of me was actually kind of proud... i mean he was hustling. Then the other 99% of me says he's ruining the neighborhood.
@VentMonkey you crack me up man, "double ear-budding" TM that mate, i may have to use that in the office


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 21, 2017)

Only thing I had planned today was to nap and not be outside. No such luck. Gear box sprung a leak on my truck so I had to swap that out in the driveway. Not too mad, I didnt replace it when I built the truck so it made it 30 years. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 22, 2017)

Hmm...apparently there was an AMR ambulance stolen the other day from the Hilo Medical Center on the Big Island


----------



## agregularguy (Jul 22, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> @NysEms2117 That's almost impressive.
> 
> Btw. Anybody have thoughts on places to eat in Montreal?



Ooo, I visited Montreal last summer. I loved it. Beautiful city. 

I remember enjoying most of the restaurants there, unfortunately the only place I remember off the top of my head is Larry's. From what I remember, a really good beer/wine/cocktails selection.
 I THINK this is it http://larrys.website/


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 22, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm...apparently there was an AMR ambulance stolen the other day from the Hilo Medical Center on the Big Island


ARM EMT's!!!!! Just in case your not a regular that was a complete joke.
Big jim' wouldn't let nobody take his ambulambs right Jim??


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 22, 2017)

Hey exceot for any clinical during the EMT part of the Academy, no more amberlamps here haha  

And I had to reread the first part, I thought it was just a typo or autocorrect not liking "AMR" (mine doesn't like it either sometimes lol)


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 22, 2017)

I just found a ventilator course from flightbridgeed just 3 hours away, and only $75. Plus you get a copy of Eric Bauers ventilator book "which i already have anyway"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 22, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> I just found a ventilator course from flightbridgeed just 3 hours away, and only $75. Plus you get a copy of Eric Bauers ventilator book "which i already have anyway"
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Want to get rid of a second copy?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 22, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Want to get rid of a second copy?


Sure. If I take the class (which I likely will) its yours. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 22, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Sure. If I take the class (which I likely will) its yours.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Sweet, I love listening to his stuff so I could use a good vent book for the collection. Just give me a holler if you go.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 23, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> I just found a ventilator course from flightbridgeed just 3 hours away, and only $75. Plus you get a copy of Eric Bauers ventilator book "which i already have anyway"


I got the same email, but I am nowhere near there. The scenarios, pig lung, and group simulations sound neat.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 23, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> I just found a ventilator course from flightbridgeed just 3 hours away, and only $75. Plus you get a copy of Eric Bauers ventilator book "which i already have anyway"
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I didn't hear about that. Where's it at?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 23, 2017)

Wicked storm. Glad I'm not working. Just sitting on the patio with a glass of wine, enjoying every minute!


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 23, 2017)

And I'm back in LA for the week to pack up and ship out my stuff lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 23, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I didn't hear about that. Where's it at?


Only mention I found of a vent course is an optional course added on to a FP-C course in Oregon


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 24, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I didn't hear about that. Where's it at?


.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 24, 2017)

Is it bad that I'm half thinking of booting up The Sims to recreate my new apartment so I can play around with furniture locations and layout?


----------



## agregularguy (Jul 24, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Is it bad that I'm half thinking of booting up The Sims to recreate my new apartment so I can play around with furniture locations and layout?



Some of the apartments I was looking at had floor plan programs on their website, so you could do just that. It's a good idea lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 24, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Is it bad that I'm half thinking of booting up The Sims to recreate my new apartment so I can play around with furniture locations and layout?


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 24, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> View attachment 3926


Once they're in, delete the ladder.....


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 24, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Is it bad that I'm half thinking of booting up The Sims to recreate my new apartment so I can play around with furniture locations and layout?




Nice to know I'm not alone. lol


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 26, 2017)

Picked up a few hours of OT and have so far managed to avoid anything involving paperwork. I think it's about time for a nap.


----------



## luke_31 (Jul 26, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Picked up a few hours of OT and have so far managed to avoid anything involving paperwork. I think it's about time for a nap.


Geez I covered for one of our guys who was working OT at a different station last night and he gets a call 20mins before shift change with no relief there yet.  It ends up being two calls and three hours later when I got off.  Not complaining about the money, but wasn't planning on being there that long.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 27, 2017)

luke_31 said:


> Geez I covered for one of our guys who was working OT at a different station last night and he gets a call 20mins before shift change with no relief there yet.  It ends up being two calls and three hours later when I got off.  Not complaining about the money, but wasn't planning on being there that long.


Don't worry, that statement caught up to me.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jul 27, 2017)

Somehow I lucked out and got on a dual medic unit, and my partner has an intern. Guess who's not doing paperwork for 24 hours?


----------



## terrible one (Jul 27, 2017)

Ugh broke the screen on my phone at work. 2 months away from the 2 year mark...


----------



## luke_31 (Jul 27, 2017)

terrible one said:


> Ugh broke the screen on my phone at work. 2 months away from the 2 year mark...


Doesn't really matter anymore, all the big companies have gone away from discounting phones with a two year contract. So you end up getting a no interest payment plan now for your phone. Kind of sucks but they claim you save money, how I don't know.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 27, 2017)

Nothing like a 2-day staycation prior to a 3-day family vacation.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 27, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Nothing like a 2-day staycation prior to a 3-day family vacation.


Jealous. Nothing like working 6 of the next 7 days.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 27, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Jealous. Nothing like working 6 of the next 7 days.



Hope they're quite and pleasant.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 27, 2017)

Darn PODS truck broke down and couldn't deliver my POD today (yeah yeah yeah, coulda shoulda woulda ordered one sooner, but they need to go in the driveway not the street and until yesterday when my sister was visiting we had 4 vehicles fighting for driveway and curb space ha).....anyways for waving the delivery fee (like 2-300 bucks) I get to load my stuff into my pickup and drive 15 min to the PODs Storage Center where they ever so nicely set mine out to the side (forklifts are still working haha) so I can pretend it's a normal storage center and load my junk up into it manually like that....then they can still put it on the big truck to take to the port a few weeks from now to ship over to HI. Nice to know that's still an option, but kinda takes away from the main flexibility of having the thing in the driveway I can load up any time of the night I needed to (storage center is only open like 8am-7pm, plenty of hours to pack up one rooms worth of stuff into the 7'x7'x8' container, but still lol)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 28, 2017)

So far I am pretty impressed by my FP-C review course. Only 3 more days and 10 more tests to go


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 28, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> So far I am pretty impressed by my FP-C review course. Only 3 more days and 10 more tests to go


Who did you choose to do it through?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 28, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Who did you choose to do it through?



www.buyyourfp-c.com


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 28, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Who did you choose to do it through?


Company called IA MED. They are hosting a class that is only 30 miles away from me so that was a huge factor. It’s a 4 day 40 hour FP-C refresher. Their claim is a 90% first time pass rate.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jul 28, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Jealous. Nothing like working 6 of the next 7 days.



I just ended an 11 days stretch. Scheduling started denying shifts due to 'unnecessary OT', plus the woman threatened me with physical violence...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terrible one (Jul 28, 2017)

luke_31 said:


> Doesn't really matter anymore, all the big companies have gone away from discounting phones with a two year contract. So you end up getting a no interest payment plan now for your phone. Kind of sucks but they claim you save money, how I don't know.



Ya I'll go into Verizon today when I get off. Hope they don't jerk me around too much


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 28, 2017)

Well I applied for a flight position with PHI today. Not sure on all of the details yet but they are replacing our local AirMethods. Not all of the current employees are going to transition. 

I was lucky enough to get an insider heads up, as the change isnt public knowledge yet but the application process has started. Maybe that will be an advantage. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 28, 2017)

Good luck, meng.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 28, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Hope they're quite and pleasant.


I got a solid nap in so you take that funny business elsewhere.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 28, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> I just ended an 11 days stretch. Scheduling started denying shifts due to 'unnecessary OT', plus the woman threatened me with physical violence...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fat pay check there.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jul 28, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Fat pay check there.



Fatter than usual, yep. The woman sounded serious though, I'm not pushing my luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 28, 2017)

I miss fast upload speeds.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 28, 2017)

Officially dropped my truck off at the port...


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 28, 2017)

Sweet baby Jesus, I haven't smelled something that ripe in a while. I don't need any more fermented feet wounds for a while.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 28, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Sweet baby Jesus, I haven't smelled something that ripe in a while. I don't need any more fermented feet wounds for a while.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 29, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> View attachment 3934



Downside is that if your nasal passages weren't wide open before, they are now. I'd go with peppermint oil or similar. Burns a bit if you apply it straight to skin, but boy does it cover smells.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 31, 2017)

Man, never let a cert lapse. I let my Illinois cert go last year (complicated story). I have to document 100 CE hours, get a letter from a Doctor nobody has seen in two year. Retake the pyschomotor exam, and then take the illinois paramedic exam. Despite being certified in Indiana, Kentucky, and Nationally. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 1, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Despite being certified in Indiana, Kentucky, and Nationally.



I'm about to let my NYS cert lapse (well, in 6 mo.), but their process for recert is suuuuuper straightforward - they call it a "challenge" recertification. All you have to do is sign up for a recert class, take the "challenge" exam, and if you pass it, there are maybe...10 hours of classes you have to go to.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Aug 1, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> I'm about to let my NYS cert lapse (well, in 6 mo.), but their process for recert is suuuuuper straightforward - they call it a "challenge" recertification. All you have to do is sign up for a recert class, take the "challenge" exam, and if you pass it, there are maybe...10 hours of classes you have to go to.


is it bad i don't know the recertification process for my own state?? Never run into that roadblock yet, still have another year.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 1, 2017)

The plot thickens. 

The whole reason I let my Illinois cert lapse last year is because I was told by the person in charge of the recerts that I had the wrong medical director signature. The persons signature that they claimed I needed hasnt worked for our health system for over two years. 

Turns out their information was wrong and I did have the right signature. Jerks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 1, 2017)

The next step for EMS education?



> The trend at medical schools is just part of a reform movement in the teaching of science, technology, engineering and mathematics (STEM) that emphasizes active learning instead of lecturing. Research supports the approach. When a team of researchers analyzed 225 studies that compared active learning and lectures in these fields, they found that test scores improved about 6 percent for students in active learning classes and that students in lecture classes were about 1.5 times more likely to fail than their counterparts in active learning classes.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 1, 2017)

Old people are so dang tough. Sweetest little old lady with a rotated, open dislocation who was hurtin, but took it like a champ. Then I get people closer to my age that lose their **** over simple things.....


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 1, 2017)

Feels weird to have left home this morning...to have arrived home again? Here in Honolulu


----------



## Flying (Aug 1, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Feels weird to have left home this morning...to have arrived home again? Here in Honolulu


Mahalo. Hm, is that right?


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 1, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Feels weird to have left home this morning...to have arrived home again? Here in Honolulu



It rained last night. It's freaking hot and freaking humid. Enjoy the beach weather jerk.


----------



## terrible one (Aug 2, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Feels weird to have left home this morning...to have arrived home again? Here in Honolulu



When does your academy start?


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 2, 2017)

Walking through the NREMT skill sheets again...boy, they are...not exactly reflective of real life.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 2, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Walking through the NREMT skill sheets again...boy, they are...not exactly reflective of real life.



They never have been reflective of real life, nor were they really intended to be. However, the skills and assessment points are still very valid. Just not performed in the NREMT linear fashion.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 2, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> They never have been reflective of real life, nor were they really intended to be. However, the skills and assessment points are still very valid. Just not performed in the NREMT linear fashion.



Certainly true. Perhaps it's the whole idea of coming in and verbalizing things that we all are aware of/know/do subconsciously (e.g. "they're talking to me, thus they probably have a patent airway") that throws me for a loop.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 2, 2017)

I've got an EKG I took that has me stumped. Once I get a chance I will post it here, I am torn between two things and I think I know what my final call is.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 2, 2017)

Posted it on figure 1 under cjp584.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Aug 3, 2017)

while on lunch i was looking at personal trainer certifications to do part time. In my adventure i found this: https://www.nsca.com/tsac-certification/. What in fk is that!!! I heard they train you tactically, with tactical weights, and even give you a tactical pen! 
Maybe there are just some things i'll never understand, but begs me to ask the simple question: WHY?


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 3, 2017)

Flying said:


> Mahalo. Hm, is that right?


Mahalo is "Thank you" lol



CALEMT said:


> It rained last night. It's freaking hot and freaking humid. Enjoy the beach weather jerk.















terrible one said:


> When does your academy start?


Next week. There's a Family Day/Orientation this Saturday, then Monday the 7th is Day 1.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Maybe there are just some things i'll never understand, but begs me to ask the simple question: WHY?



I feel like the people who came up with that want to spend a lot of time with this guy:







Jim37F said:


> Mahalo is "Thank you" lol



Isn't it "aloha" that's like "shalom" or "salaam", where it means basically everything (hello, goodbye, peace, etc.)?


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 3, 2017)

Hilarious WSJ headline du jour: "*Millennials Unearth an Amazing Hack to Get Free TV: the Antenna*"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 3, 2017)

Savannah Bananas Baseball tonight. Event medic life is sweet. First night of the season where it's tolerable weather, it's the second to last home game.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 4, 2017)

Last 24 hour shift bids went into effect today. For the first time I didn't get completely screwed.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 4, 2017)

I was having arguments in my dreams last night. Woke up completely exhausted.


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 4, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> I was having arguments in my dreams last night. Woke up completely exhausted.


That's never fun, did you win at least?


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2017)

luke_31 said:


> That's never fun, did you win at least?



If they were with his wife then he probably lost.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 4, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> If they were with his wife then he probably lost.



Is it even possible to *win* said arguments? You lose either way


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Is it even possible to *win* said arguments? You lose either way



Happy wife happy life.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Aug 4, 2017)

I just lost one last night . "hey nysems2117 you need to replace the lights in our kitchen they're too dim" *proceeds to go to the depot, gets LED lights that are bright so our kitchen is no longer dim, and proceeds to replace them* "what in **** where you thinking are you trying to blind me. I wanted new lights not the sun in my god dam kitchen".... Welp i lose again . For the record i liked the lights.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I just lost one last night . "hey nysems2117 you need to replace the lights in our kitchen they're too dim" *proceeds to go to the depot, gets LED lights that are bright so our kitchen is no longer dim, and proceeds to replace them* "what in **** where you thinking are you trying to blind me. I wanted new lights not the sun in my god dam kitchen".... Welp i lose again . For the record i liked the lights.



Now this is where I would get in trouble. I would proceed to say "well if you don't like em then you can do it yourself". Don't complain when other people do things for you.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 4, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> For the record i liked the lights.



I got the same complaint...but it was good for my electric bill (& they last longer)!



CALEMT said:


> Don't complain when other people do things for you.



This, this, 1000x this.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 4, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I just lost one last night . "hey nysems2117 you need to replace the lights in our kitchen they're too dim" *proceeds to go to the depot, gets LED lights that are bright so our kitchen is no longer dim, and proceeds to replace them* "what in **** where you thinking are you trying to blind me. I wanted new lights not the sun in my god dam kitchen".... Welp i lose again . For the record i liked the lights.



She might like them if she gives herself a chance to get used to them. I gotta get some of those; the brighter the light, the better I like it.


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 4, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I just lost one last night . "hey nysems2117 you need to replace the lights in our kitchen they're too dim" *proceeds to go to the depot, gets LED lights that are bright so our kitchen is no longer dim, and proceeds to replace them* "what in **** where you thinking are you trying to blind me. I wanted new lights not the sun in my god dam kitchen".... Welp i lose again . For the record i liked the lights.



She pregnant or something ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Aug 4, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> She pregnant or something ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not that I know of... and I'd like to think I'd be one of the first to know lol


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2017)

I could very easily eat a pound of blueberries in one sitting.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 4, 2017)

Hmm....100Mbps internet for ~$75/month after taxes, plus $50 install fee from the local Time Warner affiliate.

Or 50Mbps for ~$25/month with no install fee from the local Telecom.....but they can't get someone out to install for at least 2 weeks :/

If I'm planning on using the internet for tv (Amazon Fire Stick, Netfix, HBO Go, other streaming etc) plus the usual browsing stuff, is 50Mbps enough (1 person)?


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 4, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm....100Mbps internet for ~$75/month after taxes, plus $50 install fee from the local Time Warner affiliate.
> 
> Or 50Mbps for ~$25/month with no install fee from the local Telecom.....but they can't get someone out to install for at least 2 weeks :/
> 
> If I'm planning on using the internet for tv (Amazon Fire Stick, Netfix, HBO Go, other streaming etc) plus the usual browsing stuff, is 50Mbps enough (1 person)?



Not likely. A good streaming speed is <100Mbps, anything less will be laggy. Personal experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying (Aug 4, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> If I'm planning on using the internet for tv (Amazon Fire Stick, Netfix, HBO Go, other streaming etc) plus the usual browsing stuff, is 50Mbps enough (1 person)?


Its more than enough.


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 4, 2017)

On a side note: consider acquiring your own modem. It'll reduce your monthly costs by $15 or more, since the rent price on the company's modem is included in the monthly subscription.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 4, 2017)

12 hours of non stop calls every hour and I've finally hit my wall.....4 more to go....blessed be the gravy over time shifts.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Aug 4, 2017)

@Jim37F 1 person, your golden. but yea get your own modem. You can also proxy for your laptop to boost some speeds.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 5, 2017)

luke_31 said:


> That's never fun, did you win at least?


I forced myself awake before she had the chance to. 



Jim37F said:


> If I'm planning on using the internet for tv (Amazon Fire Stick, Netfix, HBO Go, other streaming etc) plus the usual browsing stuff, is 50Mbps enough (1 person)?


We have Spectrum (formerly Brighthouse/TWC/addwhatevercompanyheretohidethemonopoly) and pay for 50Mps, but usually get a tad more. We usually have mixture of cable tv, netflix, two phones, a laptop and a desktop going on and off. Never have a problem.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 5, 2017)

_The Prestige _is such an underrated movie in my opinion; great plot, cast, and actors.


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 5, 2017)

Burned myself with hot oil while cooking, landed on my wrist and hand. Hurts like a b****


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 5, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm....100Mbps internet for ~$75/month after taxes, plus $50 install fee from the local Time Warner affiliate.
> 
> Or 50Mbps for ~$25/month with no install fee from the local Telecom.....but they can't get someone out to install for at least 2 weeks :/
> 
> If I'm planning on using the internet for tv (Amazon Fire Stick, Netfix, HBO Go, other streaming etc) plus the usual browsing stuff, is 50Mbps enough (1 person)?


50Mbps is quite fast enough for most streaming needs. Currently I'm at 49.38/6.07 with 12ms latency. I rarely have problems streaming any video, even full-screen. If you're planning on gaming, you want higher data rates (up and down) and as low latency as you can get. For your apparent needs, either would work well... but get your own data modem. You'll thank yourself because you can get a higher quality one than you might otherwise get and you'll save yourself the rental charge and therefore any taxes on that...


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Aug 6, 2017)

So I was transporting a patient tonight, basic code 2 als call, when we were involved in a head on mva at highway speeds. Patient was fine, seat belted and sitting up on the gurney. My partner was fine in the front wearing his seatbelt. And me, being the guy that never wears a seatbelt in the back, decided that tonight would be a good night to wear a seatbelt sitting on the bench seat. If I wasn't wearing that, I have no doubt I'd have ping ponged around the box enough to be a step 1 trauma. Wear. ****ing. Seatbelts. That is all.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 6, 2017)

Glad to know you're OK!


----------



## agregularguy (Aug 6, 2017)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> So I was transporting a patient tonight, basic code 2 als call, when we were involved in a head on mva at highway speeds. Patient was fine, seat belted and sitting up on the gurney. My partner was fine in the front wearing his seatbelt. And me, being the guy that never wears a seatbelt in the back, decided that tonight would be a good night to wear a seatbelt sitting on the bench seat. If I wasn't wearing that, I have no doubt I'd have ping ponged around the box enough to be a step 1 trauma. Wear. ****ing. Seatbelts. That is all.



Wow, that's terrifying. Glad you're okay though, and wore your seatbelt!


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 6, 2017)

Need to start an exercise program...want to keep it science-based - Any recommendations?


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 6, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Need to start an exercise program...want to keep it science-based - Any recommendations?


2-suns 531 if you are meaning with weights.

@LACoGurneyjockey glad you're doing ok.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 6, 2017)

First step in the IAFF brainwashing? Get easy access to said brain....

51 of us start Day 1 tomorrow....152 more days, 33 weeks to go!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 7, 2017)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> So I was transporting a patient tonight, basic code 2 als call, when we were involved in a head on mva at highway speeds. Patient was fine, seat belted and sitting up on the gurney. My partner was fine in the front wearing his seatbelt. And me, being the guy that never wears a seatbelt in the back, decided that tonight would be a good night to wear a seatbelt sitting on the bench seat. If I wasn't wearing that, I have no doubt I'd have ping ponged around the box enough to be a step 1 trauma. Wear. ****ing. Seatbelts. That is all.



Glad to hear you're okay! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 7, 2017)

Game of Thrones last night...woof. My search for historical parallels for the events failed quite quickly...


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 7, 2017)

Gun shots is always an interesting sound to arrive on scene to. Fortunately it was just PD vs dog, not quite how I expected call #1 of the day to go.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 8, 2017)

Today on YouTube University was some ARDS refreshing followed by a solid podcast from Lifestar about bridging the gap between out-of-hospital, and in-hospital critical care treatments via their providers.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/lifestar-podcast/id1188042458?mt=2&i=1000390729777

P.S.- solid work, @Brandon O.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 8, 2017)

Lifehack: TV antenna --> 30 channels! Who knew!?


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 8, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Lifehack: TV antenna --> 30 channels! Who knew!?


Anyone over the age of 30? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon O (Aug 8, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Today on YouTube University was some ARDS refreshing followed by a solid podcast from Lifestar about bridging the gap between out-of-hospital, and in-hospital critical care treatments via their providers.
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/lifestar-podcast/id1188042458?mt=2&i=1000390729777
> 
> P.S.- solid work, @Brandon O.



Thanks! Part II to come.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 8, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Anyone over the age of 30?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Millennial life hack, then


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 8, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Millennial life hack, then


You dont know struggle till youve had to hold the rabbit ears out the window to watch the super bowl.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 8, 2017)

Anyone on here from the Tempe, AZ area? I have to go there in November for an FP-C review course, and decided to drag the clan along for the trip.

Is there anything (that time of year) for the family to do while I get to sit in class? Also, any good eateries? I'm a bit of a foodie.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 8, 2017)

@ViolynEMT


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 8, 2017)

If anyone is planning on taking IA MED’s 4 day FP-C review course, I may have a $100 discount code...


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 9, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Anyone on here from the Tempe, AZ area? I have to go there in November for an FP-C review course, and decided to drag the clan along for the trip.
> 
> Is there anything (that time of year) for the family to do while I get to sit in class? Also, any good eateries? I'm a bit of a foodie.



To bad its not in March, April, or May. I'd say go to a spring training game.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 9, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> To bad its not in March, April, or May. I'd say go to a spring training game.


The first time I went it was in Glendale...the week before Spring training started.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 9, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Anyone on here from the Tempe, AZ area? I have to go there in November for an FP-C review course, and decided to drag the clan along for the trip.
> 
> Is there anything (that time of year) for the family to do while I get to sit in class? Also, any good eateries? I'm a bit of a foodie.




That would be me. Hit me up for info. I would love to help and I would love to meet you and your family. November is the perfect time to get out and about. Where are you taking the courses?


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 9, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> That would be me. Hit me up for info. I would love to help and I would love to meet you and your family. November is the perfect time to get out and about. Where are you taking the courses?


Right on, thanks. I believe they're being held somewhere on ASU's campus this time around.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 9, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Right on, thanks. I believe they're being held somewhere on ASU's campus this time around.




My Alma Mater. If you need help finding your way on campus, I can help with that also.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 9, 2017)

Ive been at work for 3 hours and so far all ive done is truck checks and NRP E-sims.

Im ready to go home now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 10, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> My Alma Mater



Likely a dumb question, but did you study music performance?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 10, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Anyone on here from the Tempe, AZ area? I have to go there in November for an FP-C review course, and decided to drag the clan along for the trip.
> 
> Is there anything (that time of year) for the family to do while I get to sit in class? Also, any good eateries? I'm a bit of a foodie.



@ViolynEMT

**Edit: Apparently I'm late to the party here, and ViolynEMT has already responded.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 10, 2017)

Need to bring a small sacrifice in hopes that tomorrow doesn't turn into another 12+ day. On the bright side, PRK next week means I can possibly look like a pirate for the ped calls.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 12, 2017)

Week 1 is done, only 31 more weeks to go! Sadly we already lost one recruit today, die to an admin issue of all things (apparently he never transferred his out of state drivers license to a HI one which was required to have on Day 1, Day 3 was all the City Personnel admin in-processing and today was the final grace period deadline to have all required paperwork done and he didn't have the required license...)


----------



## exodus (Aug 13, 2017)

Well hopefully finances work out for me this time.  Scholarship application into AMR HR for Crafton Hills Paramedic.  I start the Crafton A&P course monday.   I've always had things happen and costs come up with all the other programs and this is the farthest I've gotten into the process.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 13, 2017)

Who here is Canadian? I know we have a few regulars but drawing a blank.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 13, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> Who here is Canadian? I know we have a few regulars but drawing a blank.


@gonefishing is a bit of a hoser.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 13, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> Who here is Canadian? I know we have a few regulars but drawing a blank.


How's it going Eh?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 13, 2017)

I was surprised to see that Charlottesville, a city of about 50,000 people, is primarily served by a volunteer EMS agency (they have some supplemental ALS staffing from the career FD).


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 15, 2017)

Pro Tip: Don't have heartburn during afternoon circuit workout, especially when it involves running up and down the 7 story Tower multiple times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








But otherwise Day 6 is in the bag, only 146 more to go!


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 15, 2017)

Just explained to the wifey how EMS works in different parts of the country. She was amazed that they weren't all county/municipal ran, or that they all didn't have stations to base out of. Had to explain to them that some hold down corners of parking lots, parks, etc. 

"I just want to bring them food, gift cards, and puppies."


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 15, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> Just explained to the wifey how EMS works in different parts of the country. She was amazed that they weren't all county/municipal ran, or that they all didn't have stations to base out of. Had to explain to them that some hold down corners of parking lots, parks, etc.
> 
> "I just want to bring them food, gift cards, and puppies."


It fortunately isn't horrible if you stay steady. That being said, I will be here the next few days should she feel the need to being puppies....


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 15, 2017)

I have a station, but I won't say no to puppies... or food...


----------



## cruiseforever (Aug 15, 2017)

> "I just want to bring them food, gift cards, and puppies."



Beagle puppy please.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 15, 2017)

Hmmm I feel old now. I just got really happy when I finished my spreadsheet for my budget and it has all interactive fields...


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 15, 2017)

Dunno where to ask this. I'm in the first stages of an AEMT class and we are going through Acid-Base balance (airway management). The book is talking about hyperkalemia and hypercalcemia, which I see the Ps discussing quite often here. They are also part of the H's and T's. My question is how do you know, how do you measure that with any certainty? Am I getting ahead of myself? Thanks.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 15, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Dunno where to ask this. I'm in the first stages of an AEMT class and we are going through Acid-Base balance (airway management). The book is talking about hyperkalemia and hypercalcemia, which I see the Ps discussing quite often here. They are also part of the H's and T's. My question is how do you know, how do you measure that with any certainty? Am I getting ahead of myself? Thanks.


Whenever possible I take a look at the most recent labs for a patient. If you don't have that then your next best bet is something like an iStat so you can draw your own CMP... but most of us don't have that luxury. There are some signs and symptoms to watch for when the levels get too out of sorts but when the patient is dead (why we'd run down the H's and T's)...


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 15, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Dunno where to ask this. I'm in the first stages of an AEMT class and we are going through Acid-Base balance (airway management). The book is talking about hyperkalemia and hypercalcemia, which I see the Ps discussing quite often here. They are also part of the H's and T's. My question is how do you know, how do you measure that with any certainty? Am I getting ahead of myself? Thanks.


I can't really measure with certainty, there are just things to look for that lead you in those directions.


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 15, 2017)

Unless the clinics sends them to the hospital for admission, or the Mexican ambulance brings them from their hospital we rarely, if ever, see labs. Thanks.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 15, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Unless the clinics sends them to the hospital for admission, or the Mexican ambulance brings them from their hospital we rarely, if ever, see labs. Thanks.



Peaked T waves on the ECG is an indication of hyperkalemia. Hypercalcemia is something we didn't cover all that much in didactic but I could imagine that it would have something to do with repolarization. Maybe (after a quick google search) shortened ST segment? Aside from changes on the monitor I don't know of any indications other than labs in the hospital.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 15, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Peaked T waves on the ECG or an ECG that makes you say WTF is an indication of hyperkalemia.




Fixed it for you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 16, 2017)

Okay, the ECG waves, and WTF, are a good clue.  I appreciate that a whole bunch. Seriously.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 16, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Okay, the ECG waves, and WTF, are a good clue.  I appreciate that a whole bunch. Seriously.


IIRC hypercalcemia could have a short QT interval and a notched S wave

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you, I am probably getting ahead of myself because ECGs are a couple of weeks down the road, so we'll see.  Thanks again.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 16, 2017)

When you wake up and walk outside and it's 72 degrees instead of 90... in August... in the desert... what is going on?


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 16, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> When you wake up and walk outside and it's 72 degrees instead of 90... in August... in the desert... what is going on?


I'm really jealous of you right now.


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 16, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> When you wake up and walk outside and it's 72 degrees instead of 90... in August... in the desert... what is going on?



We who live and work in the desert paid for that in June when the temps were in the 110-120 range.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 16, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> When you wake up and walk outside and it's 72 degrees instead of 90... in August... in the desert... what is going on?


Why would you even question such splendor?


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 16, 2017)

For those of you who have ran TCA OD's, what range did you see QRS changes if any? RN seemed worried the dude was gonna be having problems down the road after we dropped him off. 500mg+- was taken. The very brief Google fu I've done between calls doesn't make me too worried about about 500.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 16, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> For those of you who have ran TCA OD's, what range did you see QRS changes if any? RN seemed worried the dude was gonna be having problems down the road after we dropped him off. 500mg+- was taken. The very brief Google fu I've done between calls doesn't make me too worried about about 500.



All of the TCA ODs I have seen had significantly prolonged QRS, some almost sine wave, but were massive overdoses whom I assume took a whole bottle. Not sure for mild overdoses but I seem to recall over 1g being potentially life threatening. Quick search says >10mg/kg is bad and >30mg/kg is really bad. How long ago was the ingestion?

https://lifeinthefastlane.com/toxicology-conundrum-022/


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 16, 2017)

To the bicarb!


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 16, 2017)

Am I the only one tired of, and/ or who's noticed the reindeer games that have been going on here quite frequently lately?


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 16, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Am I the only one tired of, and/ or who's noticed the reindeer games that have been going on here quite frequently lately?


You know how I feel.  No need to validate it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 16, 2017)

Chase said:


> All of the TCA ODs I have seen had significantly prolonged QRS, some almost sine wave, but were massive overdoses whom I assume took a whole bottle. Not sure for mild overdoses but I seem to recall over 1g being potentially life threatening. Quick search says >10mg/kg is bad and >30mg/kg is really bad. How long ago was the ingestion?
> 
> https://lifeinthefastlane.com/toxicology-conundrum-022/


It was probably 20-30 before we got there. He had lower dose pills from what I've found (25mgx20). Based on what I've seen and you said, his dose wasn't good, but not close to the oh **** level. No concerning changes to his ekg while I was around.



RocketMedic said:


> To the bicarb!


More like nice quiet ride to the ED once PD got there. Fortunately didn't have to do any type of aggressive managment on this dude.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 16, 2017)

PSA #1: Don't play Russian Roulette 
PSA #2: Don't use a .38 for self defense.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Am I the only one tired of, and/ or who's noticed the reindeer games that have been going on here quite frequently lately?


?


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 17, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> ?


Search some of the more recently posted threads, Rocket.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks Rocket.  I'd love to see those IP addresses

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MMiz (Aug 17, 2017)

What's going on here.  Explain it to me like I'm five.  Better yet, send me a private message.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 17, 2017)

MMiz said:


> Explain it to me like I'm five.



You almost made me spit out my beer haha.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 17, 2017)

Day 8 done, finally finished with all the admin stuff (in processing, going over policies and procedures, rules and regs, etc).

Tomorrow starts our first practical skills class of this fire academy......and it's 3 DAYS of AHA CPR! yay....(?) Lol


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 17, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> 3 DAYS of AHA CPR! yay



Don't forget BSI, PPE, scene safety and activation of the 911 system...


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 17, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Day 8 done, finally finished with all the admin stuff (in processing, going over policies and procedures, rules and regs, etc).
> 
> Tomorrow starts our first practical skills class of this fire academy......and it's 3 DAYS of AHA CPR! yay....(?) Lol


Are you guys EMR's or mostly EMT's? Also, Honolulu EMS is y'allz amb-ah-lance?...


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Are you guys EMR's or mostly EMT's? Also, Honolulu EMS is y'allz amb-ah-lance?...


EMT. There's a full 7-8 Week NR EMT class part of the Academy (part of why it's a 32 week Academy)

Yeah third service, City and County of Honolulu EMS Department.  

(Though I live down the street from a hospital and my apartment overlooks the freeway, and I see plenty of AMR units running around, code 3 even, so idk if they do backup? Or private emergencies out a SNFs and urgent cares? Or something else, but they are out here...)


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 17, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> EMT. There's a full 7-8 Week NR EMT class part of the Academy (part of why it's a 32 week Academy)
> 
> Yeah third service, City and County of Honolulu EMS Department.
> 
> (Though I live down the street from a hospital and my apartment overlooks the freeway, and I see plenty of AMR units running around, code 3 even, so idk if they do backup? Or private emergencies out a SNFs and urgent cares? Or something else, but they are out here...)


Yeah, I want to say they're in Maui (County?) and are considered "Maui County EMS".


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 17, 2017)

I know they're on the Big Island too, but I don't think they're the primary EMS out there (could be wrong though). One of the islands, their FD is a transporting dept, but not HAD, no ambulances here, and County EMS is the primary


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 17, 2017)

A three-day CPR class sounds like torture.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 17, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> A three-day CPR class sounds like torture.


You can never push hard enough...or fast enough! Plus, they're fyremen right Jimbo?


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> You can never push hard enough...or fast enough! Plus, they're fyremen right Jimbo?


sippy cups of the Kool-Aide already went around today when one of the instructors was saying CPR is our "bread and butter" and that "we do it better than even the EMS guys"......


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 17, 2017)

Well yeah...I've got other things to be doing lol. Those mai tais don't make themselves!

Vent, I'm not really seeing any weird shenanigans threads. Looks pretty normal.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 17, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Those mai tais don't make themselves!



No they do not lol.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 17, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> sippy cups of the Kool-Aide already went around today when one of the instructors was saying CPR is our "bread and butter" and that "we do it better than even the EMS guys"......


Yet I'm the pensionless penny-pinching single-role who isn't "stuck" on a gorgeous island as a career firefighter.


RocketMedic said:


> Vent, I'm not really seeing any weird shenanigans threads. Looks pretty normal.


Eh, movin' on. I guarantee you missed nothing.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 17, 2017)

So I saw BakerTaylor28's EMSA truck in another thread and I had to giggle. I dunno how they assign them now, but when I was there, it was very much the luck of the draw, and I spent more than a few shifts in the old pink rig, #373. That truck was like some weird death magnet. Stabbed in the heart with a poker-thingie? 373. Massive GI bleed? 373. Terrible burns? 373. Open pediatric humoral fracture? 373.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 17, 2017)

That's the new Frazer replacing the 2010 Braun E450 I'm in at the moment. Hopefully we put it in-service soon.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 17, 2017)

We have a protocol meeting next month, im trying to think of some off the wall stuff to get pushed through. 

First on the agenda is to get rid of pre-mixed mag. 

Im also going to ask for push dose pressors just for funzies

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 17, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> We have a protocol meeting next month, im trying to think of some off the wall stuff to get pushed through.
> 
> First on the agenda is to get rid of pre-mixed mag.
> 
> ...


I love our push dose pressors as an option


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 17, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I love our push dose pressors as an option


Whats the short version of the protocol? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 17, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Whats the short version of the protocol?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Kinda like this


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 17, 2017)

Our daughter turns 10 tomorrow, a bit melancholy as her dad.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 17, 2017)

Midlife crisis?


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 17, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Midlife crisis?


Just gotta get the cherry red Camaro now.


----------



## exodus (Aug 17, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> That's the new Frazer replacing the 2010 Braun E450 I'm in at the moment. Hopefully we put it in-service soon.


 My rig on my new shift is a van and my partner doesn't like mods.... I'm going to work on converting him.  It's impossible to go back to a van after working a year in the largest box in the fleet.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 17, 2017)

exodus said:


> My rig on my new shift is a van and my partner doesn't like mods.... I'm going to work on converting him.  It's impossible to go back to a van after working a year in the largest box in the fleet.


Lol I miss my old type 2s a lot, and I'm in a new Frazer Dodge type 1 most shifts 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Aug 17, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol I miss my old type 2s a lot, and I'm in a new Frazer Dodge type 1 most shifts
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk



How can you miss a type two? There's no room to work in the back when there's more than one person!  I haven't been in a van full time since we started getting mods into our division. Every shift has always been a good mod.

I'd kill for a Type I with a generator.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 17, 2017)

exodus said:


> How can you miss a type two? There's no room to work in the back when there's more than one person!  I haven't been in a van full time since we started getting mods into our division. Every shift has always been a good mod.


Rural 911. There was generally no help other than your partner. I miss rural 911 lol and all that it entailed. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 17, 2017)

Somehow I managed to survive a full day of FBAO practice over and over and over and over and over from 0830 to 1530 lol Monday is regular CPR.....oh and thanks to a State holiday tomorrow it's a 3 day weekend, even for academy, so 2 weeks down 30 to go (9 days in, 143 to go!)


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 18, 2017)

exodus said:


> How can you miss a type two? There's no room to work in the back when there's more than one person!  I haven't been in a van full time since we started getting mods into our division. Every shift has always been a good mod.
> 
> I'd kill for a Type I with a generator.


One of the places I worked had a 1983 Stoner and a couple of 1987/88 Wheeled Coach ambulances (all of them were Ford vans) in the fleet. At the time the Stoner was probably one of the only gas powered units in the entire county. Oh, and it was also set up to handle 4 patients, all on stretchers or litters. One on the gurney, one of the bench, and 2 hanging from the ceiling. I've never taken more than 2 patients in that one... but one day I got bored (it was a Sunday, I think...) and set up the back. Let's just say that surprisingly enough, there was still some room to work back there! Never did get a picture though. That would have been awesome! Of the other two older units, one was notoriously difficult to start when the motor was cold. Once going, it happily ran all day. The other units were all relatively newer units and all but one of those were PSD. Though there was this one mini-mod that had the 7.3 NA motor... Sure it'd go all day but getting it going was always an exercise in patience because it just accelerated so slowly. Oh, did I mention the Stoner had a big block V8? It was great fun driving on the freeway! It could out-accelerate any other ambulance in the County.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 18, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> State holiday tomorrow



Statehood Day? That's a solid holiday. But three days of CPR sounds like torture...


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 18, 2017)

Superbad is 10 years old today...that is all.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 18, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Superbad is 10 years old today...that is all.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 18, 2017)

It's too damn hot to be having back to back, not ******** calls.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 18, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> It's too damn hot to be having back to back, not ******** calls.


I agree!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 19, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> I agree!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such truth....220+ dude interrupted my chik fil a sandwich....2nd floor of course and limp as a wet noodle. Thankfully chicken is good hot or cold.


----------



## Flying (Aug 19, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Such truth....220+ dude interrupted my chik fil a sandwich....2nd floor of course and limp as a wet noodle. Thankfully chicken is good hot or cold.


At least it wasn't a turkey bowl, that would've cursed your entire shift.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 19, 2017)

Flying said:


> At least it wasn't a turkey bowl, that would've cursed your entire shift.


Portable food only amigo


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 19, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Portable food only amigo


Unless you order, swipe your card and then get a call before your order can be delivered


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 19, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Unless you order, swipe your card and then get a call before your order can be delivered


Don't go back in service until the food is in hand, problem solved.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 19, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Don't go back in service until the food is in hand, problem solved.


except at my last few services there was no going out of service to get food lol Plus it was California where people are suuuuuper obsessed with response times (my last company you could get a write up of the GPS tracker didn't show you responding, as in vehicle physically rolling, within 60 seconds of being dispatched......thankfully in reality that only really happened if you busted the max allowed 8 min response time to be on scene and the call was within the same district you were in, but it was known to happen.....had to go back to a restaurant after the call more than once to pick up an order... .one day enroute back to said restaurant we got another call! Thankfully when we finally made it a few hours later they remembered us and got the order ready without any fuss lol)


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 19, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> except at my last few services there was no going out of service to get food lol Plus it was California where people are suuuuuper obsessed with response times (my last company you could get a write up of the GPS tracker didn't show you responding, as in vehicle physically rolling, within 60 seconds of being dispatched......thankfully in reality that only really happened if you busted the max allowed 8 min response time to be on scene and the call was within the same district you were in, but it was known to happen.....had to go back to a restaurant after the call more than once to pick up an order... .one day enroute back to said restaurant we got another call! Thankfully when we finally made it a few hours later they remembered us and got the order ready without any fuss lol)


The girls at carls jr across from st francis knew me well because of that! Mikes Hockey Burger RIP use to hold our food for us or remake it.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 19, 2017)

*fingers crossed* If I get this flight job, I think the thing ill miss most is the never ending food options available to ground crews. 

Cant exactly land the chopper at the drive thru

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Aug 19, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> *fingers crossed* If I get this flight job, I think the thing ill miss most is the never ending food options available to ground crews.
> 
> Cant exactly land the chopper at the drive thru
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


says whom? Get a rappel rope, you'll be the most badass individual ever!
Side note: never realized the excessive amount of taxes & fees with leasing a car... 1500$ for me to take it off your lot.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 19, 2017)

Flying said:


> At least it wasn't a turkey bowl, that would've cursed your entire shift.



The turkey bowl diaries live!


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 19, 2017)

Nothing more fun than a cpr in progress with a lower GI bleed...in a tiny bathroom...while wearing your last clean uniform....


----------



## Tigger (Aug 19, 2017)

Please supervisor, please try to supervise in a way that makes some actual sense.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 19, 2017)

Commiefornia emission laws for the win. Filling up my truck and our fancy gas pumps that won't work unless they seal around the tank burped a imperial **** ton of gas all over my truck, the ground, and me. Hope the EPA is happy...


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 20, 2017)

For the first time today, I saw someone bounce between junctional and sinus brady because their rate got so low they'd go to junctional. Not exactly a ACLS testing progression on that dude as far as treatment goes. I know it's never good when my partner calls me over since I let her run stuff while I write down info and ask random bits here and there for most calls.


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 21, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> For the first time today, I saw someone bounce between junctional and sinus brady because their rate got so low they'd go to junctional. Not exactly a ACLS testing progression on that dude as far as treatment goes. I know it's never good when my partner calls me over since I let her run stuff while I write down info and ask random bits here and there for most calls.



1+1 truck ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 21, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> 1+1 truck ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Que? P+B


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 21, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Que? P+B



That's what they call it in my part of the woods.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 21, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> That's what they call it in my part of the woods.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, then yea. We just trade stuff off.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 21, 2017)

Guess bradycardia is my current trend. 37 was initial rate of call 1.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 21, 2017)

I gotta get out of ground transport. These " weve always done it this way" or "ive bee  doing it this way 20 years" people are making me lose my mind. 


I dont care how many people youve tubed. I dont care if you directly visualized a tube passing through the cords, have condensation and bilateral breath sounds. When youre capno says 0 and youre patient is deteriorating, you have to pull that tube. 

End rant

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 21, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> "ive bee doing it this way 20 years"


1 year of experience, repeated 20 times - that's what it is!


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 21, 2017)

Whenever they talk about the debt ceiling, I can't be the only one thinking:


----------



## Seirende (Aug 21, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> I gotta get out of ground transport. These " weve always done it this way" or "ive bee  doing it this way 20 years" people are making me lose my mind.
> 
> 
> I dont care how many people youve tubed. I dont care if you directly visualized a tube passing through the cords, have condensation and bilateral breath sounds. When youre capno says 0 and youre patient is deteriorating, you have to pull that tube.
> ...



Check out "Do It For Drew." Pretty powerful story along those lines.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 21, 2017)

Is there anywhere where waveform ETCO2 confirmation isn't standard of care?


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Aug 21, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Is there anywhere where waveform ETCO2 confirmation isn't standard of care?


My ER. Only half joking.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 21, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Is there anywhere where waveform ETCO2 confirmation isn't standard of care?


Not many but the ones that do have it, under utilize it IMO. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 21, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> My ER. Only half joking.





GMCmedic said:


> Not many but the ones that do have it, under utilize it IMO.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Oof...scary stuff.

In positive news out of NYS...they are getting rid of the NYS EMT-I'99 equivalent.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 21, 2017)

I can now add FP-C to my resume.

That test was no fun at all.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 21, 2017)

I honestly can't remember the last time that I saw capnography not used during an out-of-hospital intubation or transport of an intubated patient.



MonkeyArrow said:


> My ER. Only half joking.



I have transported patients to and from ED's and ICU's in dozens of hospitals over the years. I've worked as either a RN or CRNA in a 5 or 6 different facilities. I rotated through 10+ different hospitals during my anesthesia training......and I don't remember _ever_ seeing capnography used in hospital, outside of the OR.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 21, 2017)

Remi said:


> and I don't remember _ever_ seeing capnography used in hospital, outside of the OR.



Why do you think that is, Remi? Do they have something else to use (bedside X-ray, say)?


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Aug 21, 2017)

Remi said:


> I honestly can't remember the last time that I saw capnography not used during an out-of-hospital intubation or transport of an intubated patient.
> 
> 
> 
> I have transported patients to and from ED's and ICU's in dozens of hospitals over the years. I've worked as either a RN or CRNA in a 5 or 6 different facilities. I rotated through 10+ different hospitals during my anesthesia training......and I don't remember _ever_ seeing capnography used in hospital, outside of the OR.


Yeah, it is something I am trying to get our medical director to get more aggressive with as a ED-wide standard. We have the freaking cannulae and adapters right there in the resus bay next to the BP cuffs and electrodes where all our intubations end up, but aside from a couple of more aggressive docs, I've never seen it used. We use colorimetric end tidal immediately post-intubation, of course followed by stat CXr and then the advanced metrics of the ventilator within 5 minutes of passing the tube. So, I mean probably not the worse thing in the world but it drives me up a wall.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 21, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Why do you think that is, Remi? Do they have something else to use (bedside X-ray, say)?


X-ray to confirm placement and then ABG to modify vent settings.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Aug 21, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> In positive news out of NYS


what other news comes out of NYS.... Sht, yeah i'm gonna stop talking now.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 21, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Why do you think that is, Remi? Do they have something else to use (bedside X-ray, say)?



Yep:



DesertMedic66 said:


> X-ray to confirm placement and then ABG to modify vent settings.



Modern ICU vents give you a lot of information about ventilation, and if the patient is sick, you are probably drawing blood gases regularly and even also, and can always do a CXR. Really does probably obviate the need for capnography in most cases. Because of that I think many people in medicine really think of Etc02 as just a way to prove tracheal placement on intubation. They just don't think it's worth the cost of the monitor modules and the sampling lines.

On the other hand, I would feel naked without it in the OR even though I have volume and pressure waveforms and all the pressure measurements (and loops, if I want to look at them) on my anesthesia machine, but I'm also monitoring other gases as well. When I do intubations in the ICU and ED, they only have the colorimetric devices and even when I know the tube is placed properly, I still feel like I'm missing something important when I'm doing my immediate post-intubation assessment and have no C02 waveform to look at.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 21, 2017)

Remi said:


> Modern ICU vents give you a lot of information about ventilation, and if the patient is sick, you are probably drawing blood gases regularly and even also, and can always do a CXR. Really does probably obviate the need for capnography in most cases. Because of that I think many people in medicine really think of Etc02 as just a way to prove tracheal placement on intubation. They just don't think it's worth the cost of the monitor modules and the sampling lines.
> 
> On the other hand, I would feel naked without it in the OR even though I have volume and pressure waveforms and all the pressure measurements (and loops, if I want to look at them) on my anesthesia machine, but I'm also monitoring other gases as well. When I do intubations in the ICU and ED, they only have the colorimetric devices and even when I know the tube is placed properly, I still feel like I'm missing something important when I'm doing my immediate post-intubation assessment and have no C02 waveform to look at.



I was one of the few, or only, nurses in the unit that regularly used capnography. I used it on every intubated patient and NC-ETC02 on most of my recently extubated patients. Not many providers, RN to MD, were very comfortable with interpretation so they just didn't use it. I hated getting called to a room with a crashing patient and not having end tidal. 

It also didn't help that the ETC02 modules for our monitors were like $12k a piece and constantly breaking.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 21, 2017)

Given all of the experts, and high end equipment available at any given hospital for endotracheal tube confirmation versus a paramedics "instincts" and prowess, there is absolutely no reason why we--the paramedic--should not utilize the one and only tool proven to guarantee ETT placement and guide treatments such as post resuscitative care in the field.

Any paramedic who cannot comprehend this idea should not be a paramedic, let alone be allowed to intubate in this day and age. End of story.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 21, 2017)

I honestly don't know why it's not mandatory in EDs as well. Waveform capno gives us a real-time, objective and remote measurement of ventilations, tube condition, placement and metabolism that we can literally put on a remote screen anywhere in the hospital- how is that not a valuable thing to have? Blood gasses, even at frequent intervals, don't do that. SpO2 and cardiac monitoring don't do that.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 21, 2017)

It seems to be becoming more and more commonplace in most of our ED's, even the CAH's. I would say so much so that more often than not, as long as their detectors are phlegm-free, I'll just use the hospitals since they're compatible with our monitors.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 22, 2017)

In completely unrelated news to the above discussion, CPR training today went pretty well, was actually more engaging/interesting than last week's "Practice the Heimlich all day" lol 

Besides the normal mannequins, they had a couple of the really fancy ones that connect to a computer and show you how well or poor your compressions and ventilations are (shows you your rate, depth, and recoil, and time off chest). The departments SOG is continuous, non stop chest compressions, 1 ventilation every 10th compression, switching out the person on the chest every minute...the dept AEDs have a little timer and even a metronome to facilitate this....so many of us (me included) started of doing chest compressions at rates of 150 or higher! The metronome is set for 110 non, and it really does feel so slow, almost takes practice to not go too fast...

Cool thing is that the dept Medical Director was on hand, helping out. She even showed me a better way of holding the BVM mask that was not only more comfortable, but I went from struggling to provide enough tidal volume (air was leaking out around the mask and not going into the "patient") to reliably being in the blue on the computer,  all in all pretty good for an AHA refresher lol!


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 22, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> the dept AEDs have a little timer and even a metronome to facilitate this



What kind of AED?


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Aug 22, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I honestly don't know why it's not mandatory in EDs as well. Waveform capno gives us a real-time, objective and remote measurement of ventilations, tube condition, placement and metabolism that we can literally put on a remote screen anywhere in the hospital- how is that not a valuable thing to have? Blood gasses, even at frequent intervals, don't do that. SpO2 and cardiac monitoring don't do that.


Well, it is somewhat redundant when you can mirror the vent settings anywhere in the hospital. All intubated patients are going to be placed on a vent, and the advanced metrics there will certainly show if the tube has been misplaced or dislodged.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 22, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> What kind of AED?


Phillips HeartStart fr3


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 22, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Well, it is somewhat redundant when you can mirror the vent settings anywhere in the hospital. All intubated patients are going to be placed on a vent, and the advanced metrics there will certainly show if the tube has been misplaced or dislodged.



ETCO2 is so much more than just ET tube placement. A patient can be synchronous with no vent alarms but still profoundly hypercapnic. Or just as importantly as a marker for perfusion.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 22, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Phillips HeartStart fr3


Ahh, ok. We have the FRx as our AED...no fancy screen


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 22, 2017)

So, as the new school year is about to start, I find myself coming up on a personal crossroads in the not-terribly-distant future. 

So I've managed to find my way to a literally-perfect school schedule for attacking a Master's by being one of the only people who likes 12-hour posting shifts at my employer (which lets me essentially design my own schedule)- to the point where I won't do most 24s because there's real and relevant fatigue problems and I'm one of those snowflakes that believes in sleeping at fairly regular, lengthy intervals and doesn't like working stand-up 24s routinely. I don't make _bad_ money doing this, and I am an in-charge paramedic in a busy, relatively high-functioning 911 EMS system, but I also feel that there isn't a whole lot of room for advancement (particularly if I maintain my fixation on not working stand-up 24s), and as much as I love what I do, I also want to use some of this fancy book learning and be a better leader than I've had. I've heard a lot of good things about a few local and regional agencies that do pay better and care for their people to a greater extent than my current (already decently-high-functioning) employer, but as great as they sound (and their solutions to fatigue, pay and lifestyle are legitimately better), I don't know if I want to go through the hoopla of NEOP and clearing again at a "better" agency for essentially the same job, in slightly better conditions. On the other hand, I _like_ my current job, I _love _what I do, and at least one of these alternates not only pays more and has some vastly better policies (for example, they don't write sick employees up for being sick); they have college-incentive pay, Powerloads + vents and county benefits, and if I want to be a field medic, they're pretty sweet- to the point where I think that I could see it being a career place. It's not terribly far from where I am either, so moving wouldn't be required. On the other hand, my heart really isn't in this area, and I miss desert skies, seasons, family & friends, and places that aren't swamps. There's a fear of getting so comfortable at Potential Local Alternative Employer that I settle for PLAE, and I don't know if I want to do that. (Complicating the issue is that multiple good PLAEs are hiring or soon will be and I've been approached by multiple PLAEs about applying). 

However, I want to run somewhere, and do it well, and that's not likely to happen in a large agency anytime soon, especially without running somewhere smaller first. At Current Employer, I have essentially no chance at promotion, due to my aversion to 24s and a long and very-interested list of people more senior than I, and I'm fairly OK with that, because I really _don't_ want to be a field supervisor outside of clinical issues and operations and such- I want to be the director, the head honcho or at least a medium-size neck or upper chest honcho, etc, and I've seen that there's not a need to do years as a supervisor to find a position as a director- it would be a transitional role, and Current Employer's supervisors are essentially terminal positions due to the glacial pace of managerial turnover. I _could_ see myself as a very happy camper as a senior medic or a CCT medic, a la the MedStar CCP program or something, but those positions also tend to take years to get through and don't address much of my desire to direct an organization. At Alternative Employers In the Area, I would make a little more money and have _slightly_ better equipment than I do now, but I don't know if I could continue to work with my school schedule to the same extent that I can now, but it would still essentially be more of the same, with the added stress of having to go through clearing _again_ and still not getting to run somewhere- plus, it would be yet another job on the resume, and I do think there's something to be said for longevity at a place (not to mention the ethics of starting somewhere you have every intention of moving on from in a lot less time than the 'decades' they want to hear and legitimately work hard to help you achieve). 

I know my best shot at running someplace is to find somewhere smaller, likely-rural, and stepping right in and I'm OK with that and the work it requires, so I kind of have a guess as to where the next real stop on the career train is- but I am sort-of confused as to which route I ought to take to get to that point. In either event, school is the priority- a master's in healthcare administration (finance, business, practices, management, etc) and maybe building it out to an MBA, plus a bachelor's in education, plus paramedic with all of its assorted hanger-on certifications, and a solid decade of 911/IFT experience ought to make me at least reasonably competitive for running places- but the school is going to be over in around 18 months, which is totally doable at Current Employer and would still have me as a fairly new employee at PLAE when I start looking in earnest for a leadership role. A lot of me wants to stay at Current Employer until it's time to get off the train and run somewhere, but a lot of me also wants to try PLAE-flavored Kool-aid and extra $$$ and somewhat better treatment for the short-term. Any advice?


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 22, 2017)

Adding to the complexity is that both CE and PLAE have great reputations and I believe will be good launchpads for future endeavors- sort of like asking if I want to get a Mercedes or a Lincoln. 6/1, half-dozen of the other.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 22, 2017)

@RocketMedic, I think you're in an enviable situation, in a way!

Personally, I'd stay where I am until the degree is done, then make moves to a role closer to where you want to end up (director-type role), but that's just me. Better to stick with what you have right now - and the knowledge that you can work + do school - rather than try something untested. However, if you could get it in writing from the potential alternative employer that you'll be OK to do school & work 12s, then you're safe from that perspective, too.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Aug 22, 2017)

Chase said:


> ETCO2 is so much more than just ET tube placement. A patient can be synchronous with no vent alarms but still profoundly hypercapnic. Or just as importantly as a marker for perfusion.


Even though ETCO2 has those capabilities, no one in-hopsital that I've seen/worked with will use it as such. Hypercapnic? Draw an ABG. Worried about perfusion? Drop an A-line/CVC/Swan.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 22, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Even though ETCO2 has those capabilities, no one in-hopsital that I've seen/worked with will use it as such. Hypercapnic? Draw an ABG. Worried about perfusion? Drop an A-line/CVC/Swan.



Why jump to invasive procedures when ETCO2 can give you that information? It can take a while for the RT to get an ABG and the lab to result it. You usually aren't getting ABGs more frequently then every 2 or 4 hours. A lot can change in that time. Most physicians are reluctant to drop an a line or especially a swan. Not saying that's not how a lot of hospitals operate but that does not mean it's appropriate.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 22, 2017)

@Chase correct me if I am wrong, but ETCO2 isn't without its limits, and obtaining a PaCO2 still very much carries value, and accuracy beyond that of exhaled CO2.

I understand there may be infrequent, or inaccurate draw times, which may hinder treatments, but I was under the impression that ETCO2 is by no means a really reliable factor in the critically ill patient when much more invasive, or even accurate measurements are available. Basically definitive markers, which I didn't think ETCO2 is, or was considered.

I can certainly see where it could fit into trending, much like any other diagnostic tool utilized, but at least at the paramedic level it seems more of a necessity to appease the ever so doubtful hospitals assessment of our ETT placement, and rightfully so.

Perhaps this is why intensivists, or even many EM physicians aren't so reliant on them?


----------



## NYMedic453 (Aug 22, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Even though ETCO2 has those capabilities, no one in-hopsital that I've seen/worked with will use it as such. Hypercapnic? Draw an ABG. Worried about perfusion? Drop an A-line/CVC/Swan.


Ive talked with some flight paramedics about it and they told me the reason they don't use it in the hospital is simply that they don't realize how good it is. the paramedics I talked to use it in the helicopter all the time


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 22, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> @Chase correct me if I am wrong, but ETCO2 isn't without its limits, and obtaining a PaCO2 still very much carries value, and accuracy beyond that of exhaled CO2.
> 
> I understand there may be infrequent, or inaccurate draw times, which may hinder treatments, but I was under the impression that ETCO2 is by no means a really reliable factor in the critically ill patient when much more invasive, or even accurate measurements are available. Basically definitive markers, which I didn't think ETCO2 is, or was considered.
> 
> ...



A single ETCO2 reading really isn't all that useful since there can be a pretty wide range of PaCO2-ETC02 gradients in critcall ill patients. It is however very useful as a trend and once correlated to PaC02. So if you intubate a patient and their ETC02 is 30 their PaCO2 may be 34 or it may actually be 55. But once you get that ABG and know the gradient you can pretty accurately predict going forward. But when your patients ETCO2 drops from 35 to 12 you instantly know you have an issue long before you even think about getting an ABG.

So long story short an initial ETC02 is of limited value since there potentially can be a fairly significant difference in actual PaC02. For most patients without lung disorders it's within 4-6 mm/hg. Having said that it does not negate the benefit of having second by second monitoring and early detection of changes in ventilation and perfusion.

From a paramedic stand point, besides tube placement, it's a great objective guide for resuscitation.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 22, 2017)

Chase said:


> A single ETCO2 reading really isn't all that useful since there can be a pretty wide range of PaCO2-ETC02 gradients in critcall ill patients. It is however very useful as a trend and once correlated to PaC02. So if you intubate a patient and their ETC02 is 30 their PaCO2 may be 34 or it may actually be 55. But once you get that ABG and know the gradient you can pretty accurately predict going forward. But when your patients ETCO2 drops from 35 to 12 you instantly know you have an issue long before you even think about getting an ABG.
> 
> So long story short an initial ETC02 is of limited value since there potentially can be a fairly significant difference in actual PaC02. For most patients without lung disorders it's within 4-6 mm/hg. Having said that it does not negate the benefit of having second by second monitoring and early detection of changes in ventilation and perfusion.
> 
> From a paramedic stand point, besides tube placement, it's a great objective guide for resuscitation.


I don't disagree. I'm just happy that the threads, and posts have come back down to planet earth.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 22, 2017)

NYMedic453 said:


> Ive talked with some flight paramedics about it and they told me the reason they don't use it in the hospital is simply that they don't realize how good it is.


I'm not too sure about this.


NYMedic453 said:


> the paramedics I talked to use it in the helicopter all the time


Most paramedics (ground and air) utilize, and understand its importance quite well.

In the helicopter, particularly of the "scene-variety" your diagnostic, and trending tools in-flight are extremely limited so of course they appreciate its value that much more.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 22, 2017)

NYMedic453 said:


> Ive talked with some flight paramedics about it and they told me the reason they don't use it in the hospital is simply that they don't realize how good it is. the paramedics I talked to use it in the helicopter all the time



I don't think it's that hospitals don't realize how good it is. I think these guys don't realize that any good ICU will generally have many more precise tools to measure metabolic and ventilatory states.



VentMonkey said:


> @Chase correct me if I am wrong, but ETCO2 isn't without its limits, and obtaining a PaCO2 still very much carries value, and accuracy beyond that of exhaled CO2.
> 
> I understand there may be infrequent, or inaccurate draw times, which may hinder treatments, but I was under the impression that ETCO2 is by no means a really reliable factor in the critically ill patient when much more invasive, or even accurate measurements are available. Basically definitive markers, which I didn't think ETCO2 is, or was considered.
> 
> ...



Your comments hit the nail right on the head, VentMonkey. In EMS we tend to be plagued by the "when all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail" mentality, and as a result I think many of us tend to overstate the reliability and clinical utility of Etc02, just like we do lots of other things.

What does capnography tell us? The amount of C02 being exhaled as a partial pressure of or a percentage of the total volume of expired gas. What does that measurement depend on, or indicate? Lots of things. Potentially a useful piece of information to be sure, but a very incomplete picture of what is going on with the respiratory and metabolic systems. In a spontaneously breathing patient, the morphology of the waveform can indicate certain states. But this is an insensitive and somewhat subjective measurement, and tells you even less in a mechanically ventilated patient. The sicker a patient is, the more potential confounders exist. Shunt physiology, low perfusion states, or anything that impairs alveolar gas exchange will render capnography less reliable.

Capnography can be useful for trending, as Chase pointed out. I don't think that it would do a better job than the ventilator of alerting you to tube dislodgment or obstruction. But any sick patient in the ICU is going to have ABG's drawn regularly anyway, which give you far more information than Etc02. When you combine regular gases with the graphics and pressures available on most modern ICU vents and correlate that with other data, you have a far greater number of (and more precise) data points than capnography provides. I'm just not sure that Etc02 would add much at all.

The one thing that I think capnography _probably _does better than other tools is to provide early indication of a pulmonary embolism. But still, this depends on several factors. It isn't necessarily a highly sensitive or specific indicator, again depending on the rest of the clinical picture.

In EMS, we usually don't have all those fancy vent graphics or blood gases, so lacking those tools, Etco2 is quite useful. It confirms ET placement and can potentially alert us to changes in respiratory or metabolic status. It can keep us from under- or over-ventilating. It can potentially alert us to impending cardiovascular collapse and to ROSC. It's a good tool, but it's probably redundant in a high-acuity ICU.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 22, 2017)

It is certainly a quarry.


Remi said:


> I don't think it's that hospitals don't realize how good it is. I think these guys don't realize that any good ICU will generally have many more precise tools to measure metabolic and ventilatory states.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not thinking so much high-acuity ICU as I'm thinking generic IMU or floor monitoring.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 23, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> It is certainly a quarry.
> 
> 
> I'm not thinking so much high-acuity ICU as I'm thinking generic IMU or floor monitoring.



It was actually a policy that any patient on a PCA had to be on capnogrpahy after a few sentient events. Good concept but didn't really work well in practice


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 23, 2017)

Public access version of a recently published NBER paper - interesting, kinda fun methods.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 23, 2017)

Look like its gonna be a wet week

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying (Aug 24, 2017)

Anyone got hot sauces to reccomend? I've been sticking with Tobasco, Crystal, and Louisiana for the longest time and figured I should branch out.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 24, 2017)

Flying said:


> Anyone got hot sauces to reccomend? I've been sticking with Tobasco, Crystal, and Louisiana for the longest time and figured I should branch out.


Texas Pete is my go to.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 24, 2017)

I usually use the chipotle Tabasco

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 24, 2017)

Beyond tired of protests and people using incidents to fit their agenda. And stop blocking traffic.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 24, 2017)

Chase said:


> Beyond tired of protests and people using incidents to fit their agenda. And stop blocking traffic.


Are they blocking the roads again out there?


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 24, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Are they blocking the roads again out there?



Yep. Police shot a transgender man with a knife who stabbed his neighbor and then a cop so of course you need to go out and protest police brutality and transgender discrimination. They blocked Manchester ave and then a car drove threw a group of them. Protestors said the driver did it deliberately, Cops said the protestors jumped on the hood and broke his window with a pipe. We will see how that one plays out.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 24, 2017)

Chase said:


> Yep. Police shot a transgender man with a knife who stabbed his neighbor and then a cop so of course you need to go out and protest police brutality and transgender discrimination. They blocked Manchester ave and then a car drove threw a group of them. Protestors said the driver did it deliberately, Cops said the protestors jumped on the hood and broke his window with a pipe. We will see how that one plays out.


Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## cruiseforever (Aug 24, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Look like its gonna be a wet week]
> 
> Sounds like it's going to be nasty down there.  Stay dry and safe.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 24, 2017)

Flying said:


> Anyone got hot sauces to reccomend? I've been sticking with Tobasco, Crystal, and Louisiana for the longest time and figured I should branch out.



Cholula is awesome.


----------



## E tank (Aug 24, 2017)

Flying said:


> Anyone got hot sauces to reccomend? I've been sticking with Tobasco, Crystal, and Louisiana for the longest time and figured I should branch out.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 24, 2017)

Weve had a few issues at my services lately. Finally had a meeting to lay it all out and explain it to the crews. I feel much more comfortable with longevity there, almost to the point that I regret applying for the flight position. 

As Ive learned though, if the timing feels right, dont pass on it. Current flight employees that are transitioning will be notified if they got the job Monday, I expect they will schedule interviews for remaining spots the same day. Im starting to get a little anxious. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 24, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Weve had a few issues at my services lately. Finally had a meeting to lay it all out and explain it to the crews. I feel much more comfortable with longevity there, almost to the point that I regret applying for the flight position.
> 
> As Ive learned though, if the timing feels right, dont pass on it. Current flight employees that are transitioning will be notified if they got the job Monday, I expect they will schedule interviews for remaining spots the same day. Im starting to get a little anxious.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



I wish you well on Monday.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 24, 2017)

Any juicy fun issues?


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 24, 2017)

Remi said:


> Cholula is awesome.


I prefer Tapatío: the original, the best. I have been in search of an awesome spicy BBQ sauce, any southerners care to share?


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 25, 2017)

Flying said:


> Anyone got hot sauces to reccomend? I've been sticking with Tobasco, Crystal, and Louisiana for the longest time and figured I should branch out.


Gochujang


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 25, 2017)

Watching Harvey, wondering about flooding here in West Houston, but off for the weekend and my wife is still recovering from surgery, so I'm not super eager to go in.


----------



## Jillian342 (Aug 25, 2017)

Everytime we pick up a 69 year old patient I can never stop myself from giggling lol.... wonder why.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 25, 2017)

Jillian342 said:


> Everytime we pick up a 69 year old patient I can never stop myself from giggling lol.... wonder why.


You're 17 with a "attention-seeking" profile pic. I strongly recommend you knock it off.


RocketMedic said:


> Watching Harvey, wondering about flooding here in West Houston, but off for the weekend and my wife is still recovering from surgery, so I'm not super eager to go in.


Stay safe @RocketMedic, @TransportJockey, and anyone else who's in this one's path.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 25, 2017)

Oh I think TJ is planning on Forrest Gumping this squall.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 25, 2017)

Emergency Response Team One was activated and is deploying. I’m on team three this month so we shall see


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 25, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Oh I think TJ is planning on Forrest Gumping this squall.


Forrest gumping?

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 25, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Watching Harvey, wondering about flooding here in West Houston, but off for the weekend and my wife is still recovering from surgery, so I'm not super eager to go in.


Hope M feels better soon

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 25, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Forrest gumping?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk







Run, Forrest, Run?


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 25, 2017)

Working through it in the teeth of the storm


----------



## exodus (Aug 25, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Emergency Response Team One was activated and is deploying. I’m on team three this month so we shall see


I'm on no team because of school. Storm of the decade and it falls on the one time I can't go. Ugh.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 25, 2017)

exodus said:


> I'm on no team because of school. Storm of the decade and it falls on the one time I can't go. Ugh.


We sent out 3 people from our division so far. Wish it was the older days when I was always on team one because of the lack of people on the team.


----------



## exodus (Aug 25, 2017)

And you can stay the entire deployment if you wish.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 25, 2017)

exodus said:


> And you can stay the entire deployment if you wish.


They will still give you the option. It’s easier to keep employees there than to bring in new ones


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 25, 2017)

I was on the DRT at AMR. It looked good on applications but they would only ever accept part time employees for standby. Nobody ever deployed in my time there. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 25, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Any juicy fun issues?


Juicy yes, but nothing I'm willing to post on an open forum.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 25, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> I was on the DRT at AMR. It looked good on applications but they would only ever accept part time employees for standby. Nobody ever deployed in my time there.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


For us we are placed on a rotating list between several national teams (for FEMA activation) and state teams (for state declared disasters and immediate coverage areas). So far we have sent 3 from my division and all of them are full time guys.


----------



## exodus (Aug 25, 2017)

At least my dinner came out okay!  Need to use a differrent seasoning next time


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 25, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> I was on the DRT at AMR. It looked good on applications but they would only ever accept part time employees for standby. Nobody ever deployed in my time there.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I deployed to Louisiana for Isaac. It was fun

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 25, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I prefer Tapatío: the original, the best. I have been in search of an awesome spicy BBQ sauce, any southerners care to share?


Find a place that looks ****ty on the outside and see what they do.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 25, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Find a place that looks ****ty on the outside and see what they do.


So "C" grade establishments, and down only?


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 25, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> So "C" grade establishments, and down only?


Aesthetically speaking. The food on the other hand....


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 26, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> So "C" grade establishments, and down only?



The bigger the holes in the wall, the better the food. Most of the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Aug 26, 2017)

My best wishes going out to any of you folks in this hurricanes path, news said up to 50 inches.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 26, 2017)

When the freeway is only a few hundred yards from your balcony and you look out and wonder why on earth there is heavy traffic building on a Saturday morning, then a few minutes later hear sirens and see a police car drive by in the traffic, followed shortly by a fire engine, and then an ambulance, then 3 more police cars in a little convoy, a few minutes later a 5th cop, then a second ambulance and eventually a 6th cop.....hmmm


----------



## agregularguy (Aug 26, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> When the freeway is only a few hundred yards from your balcony and you look out and wonder why on earth there is heavy traffic building on a Saturday morning, then a few minutes later hear sirens and see a police car drive by in the traffic, followed shortly by a fire engine, and then an ambulance, then 3 more police cars in a little convoy, a few minutes later a 5th cop, then a second ambulance and eventually a 6th cop.....hmmm



How goes the new gig so far?


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 26, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> How goes the new gig so far?


Good, just completed Week 3 of Academy (29 more weeks to go!) We're starting to transition out of the classroom and into practical stuff, like yesterday we broke out the turnouts for the first time and practiced putting them on. Standard is 1 min, I think once I just beat the clock and most everytime I'm struggling with that final turnout glove and finish a few seconds over (not too bad for the first time lol)


----------



## agregularguy (Aug 26, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Good, just completed Week 3 of Academy (29 more weeks to go!) We're starting to transition out of the classroom and into practical stuff, like yesterday we broke out the turnouts for the first time and practiced putting them on. Standard is 1 min, I think once I just beat the clock and most everytime I'm struggling with that final turnout glove and finish a few seconds over (not too bad for the first time lol)



It definitely gets easier with practice. I think first time I put on turnouts I was 58 seconds?  What's the schedule like for academy out there? M-F 9-5?


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 26, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> It definitely gets easier with practice. I think the first time I put on turnouts I was 58 seconds?  What's the schedule like for academy out there? M-F 9-5?


Yeah I'm hoping lol Unfortunately we're not allowed to take our gear home to practice over the weekend

but yeah, Monday thru Friday, 0745-1630 actually (lunch is officially 1200-1245, but depending on the day and the RTO we'll usually get closer to an hour in actuality, the other day we had an hour and a half! Though last week during CPR the instructors only gave us the 45 min, what sucks is we can't wear uniform off the training site, so if you wanna run across the street to the little strip mall for lunch you have to change out your shirt at the least, so most of us just bring a lunch though a few regularly go off site, and I've done that once or twice, just don't get hung up in traffic or anything! lol)


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 26, 2017)

@Jim37F does the HFD seem to want to move towards ALS engines, or becoming an ALS department? And are more than a handful of their firefighters (inactive) paramedics?

In other news: is anyone else boycotting this rubbish douchebaggery they're calling a "super fight"?


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 26, 2017)

Hmm...in my 3 weeks here so far, I haven't picked up any overt feelings that the department is interested in adding ALS.....I think I heard someone say it was only a few years ago they upgraded from EMR to BLS! Maybe once we get to the EMT portion of the Academy, and/or out on the line I'll be able to give a more accurate answer, but for now at least, from the Recruit class there doesn't seem to be any particular push towards ALS (only 1 guy in our 50 person class is a medic, and even only a handful of us are EMTs)


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 26, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> In other news: is anyone else boycotting this rubbish douchebaggery they're calling a "super fight"?


I will watch it after, my money could be better spent.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 27, 2017)

I picked a great weekend to be off, until Tuesday. My urge to go in is low. Very low. 

Reckon I'll be the grey man until someone remembers I exist at the EOC, if they even need me. Home with wife and doing homework is pretty great!

On the downside, I work W/T/F/Sa/Su this week, so it's not like I won't get wet.


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm seeing pics of what it's like. I feel sorry for you guys.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 27, 2017)

And once the waters recede and people start strolling through the muddy wreckage....


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 27, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> And once the waters recede and people start strolling through the muddy wreckage....


Hep A for everybody?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 27, 2017)

Everything, I reckon. It'll be sun-baked sewage mud all week long and I get to play in it!


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 27, 2017)

Feeling for Texas, that just looks rough out there....

In lighter news, there's a Comic Con here in town and I got to meet Tommy, the original Green and White Power Ranger, Jason David Frank! 

Alan Tudyk (Wash from Firefly and Serenity) is also here, hoping to score his autograph as well


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 27, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Everything, I reckon. It'll be sun-baked sewage mud all week long and I get to play in it!


I'm likely getting pulled to work the protests that are migrating to us which will be putting me working the majority of an 11 day stretch with I think one day off. Different kind of ****, but rolls downhill all the same.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 27, 2017)

Got called in, came in the evening before for a 24-hour shift, then hopefully off Tuesday before my usual peak shifts begin on Wednesday. At least there's a decent amount of money involved- RocketMedic does't work for free lol.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 27, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Got called in, came in the evening before for a 24-hour shift, then hopefully off Tuesday before my usual peak shifts begin on Wednesday. At least there's a decent amount of money involved- RocketMedic does't work for free lol.


All our staff will be getting nice checks.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 27, 2017)

I just spent 4 days in the western NC mountains in my new camper with the family. Best vacation I've had in years. 

In other news, I think I'd like to move to Brevard NC. No clue how EMS is there, and don't care. Mountain towns rock. Beer, fishing and biking. I'm in.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 28, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> like yesterday we broke out the turnouts for the first time and practiced putting them on. Standard is 1 min


Wait, is that just turnout gear or sucking air as well? When I was going through drills, we had to put on gear and suck air in two minutes. My average was 1:40ish.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 28, 2017)

I spent the day yesterday at the ESF8 desk in the EOC. Flooding, tornado, shelter openings. More rain on the way today. Nothing compared to Texas, but people still needed help and it's going to be awhile till things get back to normal for them.


----------



## cruiseforever (Aug 28, 2017)

Saw a picture of nursing home residents sitting in wheelchairs with water up to their chest.  So very sad and heart breaking.  They did get rescued.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 28, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Brevard NC


GoogleFu reveals it is in Transylvania County





Bada** patch, actually.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 28, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> GoogleFu reveals it is in Transylvania County
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would work there just to have the patch lol

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 28, 2017)

Big checks are nice, what isn't nice is what you go through to get them. I would hate every second of having to get wet. Next up are the vulture size mosquitoes. Deep Woods Off is okay if the humidity isn't sky high. Down in South Texas where the humidity jumps to over 90% at night, you tend to sweat it off in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 28, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I would work there just to have the patch lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk




Yep. I actually sent an email to ask about employment. According to the email response, "Historically, we fill full-time positions from our part-time roster."

That's no good.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 28, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> View attachment 3979
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a pretty awesome place. I live about an hour or so north and east of Brevard, close to Lake James.

I mean, western NC is awful. People should just stay away. Most would hate it.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 28, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Yep. I actually sent an email to ask about employment. According to the email response, "Historically, we fill full-time positions from our part-time roster."
> 
> That's no good.


Most of the EMS agencies in the western part of the state are pretty good, schedule/equipment/protocol/culture wise, from what I've seen.

Unfortunately, I don't think there is any good money anywhere.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 28, 2017)

Remi said:


> Most of the EMS agencies in the western part of the state are pretty good, schedule/equipment/protocol/culture wise, from what I've seen.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't think there is any good money anywhere.




 The money would be okay. I do enough side work and consulting that I can make it happen. Plus, my wife is super vet.  she's my sugar mama. Hahaha


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 28, 2017)

I know Ive said it before, but ts worh mentioning again.  Bougies are the best thing to happen to EMS since the stair chair. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 28, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> I know Ive said it before, but ts worh mentioning again.  Bougies are the best thing to happen to EMS since the stair chair.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Tricky airway?


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 28, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Tricky airway?


Yeah, but anymore I open it on every intubation. If I dont get the view I want right away I use it. Sometimes even if I have a clear view Ill still use it depending on the EMT or fire personnel I have so they get the experience. 

I know my first time success rate has skyrocketed since I began using it routinely. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 28, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Yeah, but anymore I open it on every intubation. If I dont get the view I want right away I use it. Sometimes even if I have a clear view Ill still use it depending on the EMT or fire personnel I have so they get the experience.
> 
> I know my first time success rate has skyrocketed since I began using it routinely.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


It's one of those things that surprised me some people view as a crutch. They are actually a requirement for every intubation we do.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 28, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> It's one of those things that surprised me some people view as a crutch. They are actually a requirement for every intubation we do.


My partner gives me hell at the mention of a bougie. Doesnt bother me, I secure airways faster with a greater first pass success. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 28, 2017)

Bougie. Every tube, every time. 

 You may not need it, but you've got some practice in.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 28, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> My partner gives me hell at the mention of a bougie. Doesnt bother me, I secure airways faster with a greater first pass success.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Why? Same general idea as a stylet, except it doesn't bend weirdly if you bump it....


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 28, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Why? Same general idea as a stylet, except it doesn't bend weirdly if you bump it....


Cause hes "been doing this for 17 years without a bougie" 

Just a closed minded dinosaur that thinks he is gods gift to EMS.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 28, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Cause hes "been doing this for 17 years without a bougie"
> 
> Just a closed minded dinosaur that thinks he is gods gift to EMS.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Ah, great reasoning. That's probably the hardest part about coming into this field and learning the way I did, partially due to all of y'all. There is a lot of **** I don't know, and I am no expert on pretty much anything, but I know enough to realize there is plenty of stuff I see done that I think is dumb or dangerous. Many times I have been given the standard response like you got.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 29, 2017)

While we are on the topic of intubation, anyone have any tips on intubating while cpr (specifically an auto pulse) is in progress? It wasn't for a lack of ability to find the cords as much as it was to maintain the visualization. I think having FD hold the head in line will be my next course since I am not real keen on the idea of stopping compressions for a tube unless I have a supervisor (another medic)who can do the pulse check for me and just do it all at the same time.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 29, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> While we are on the topic of intubation, anyone have any tips on intubating while cpr (specifically an auto pulse) is in progress? It wasn't for a lack of ability to find the cords as much as it was to maintain the visualization. I think having FD hold the head in line will be my next course since I am not real keen on the idea of stopping compressions for a tube unless I have a supervisor (another medic)who can do the pulse check for me and just do it all at the same time.


E-L-M? Also, since you all use an AutoPulse you sit can try to sit the patient upright. Gravity really can be your friend.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 29, 2017)

I actually prefer the Kingvision's Copilot rigid stylette over the Bougie for video intubations with the unchanneled Kingvision blade. When direct, Bougie every time, but I find myself really, really liking the video scope and I've not used a 'regular' DL for a real tube in nearly a year (skills degradation zone ahead!) Part of that is video-first policy too, but in any event, I find it easier to use the KV than traditional DL.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 29, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> E-L-M? Also, since you all use an AutoPulse you sit can try to sit the patient upright. Gravity really can be your friend.


The data on the elevated intubation is pretty solid, but wasnt there some study on head elevated CPR that popped up a while back? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 29, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> The data on the elevated intubation is pretty solid, but wasnt there some study on head elevated CPR that popped up a while back?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Yea I posted the article here a while back. I think it was a study out of Japan


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 29, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> The data on the elevated intubation is pretty solid, but wasnt there some study on head elevated CPR that popped up a while back?


//shrugs// And the next cohort will contradict both. Sometimes these studies become overkill. First time success rates with things such as "ramping", bougies, and/ or VL are proven time, and again to improve your chances.

So, at least for me, until the evidence consistently proves detrimental in opposition of any of the above mentioned techniques, certain habits are worth investing in to me.


StCEMT said:


> Yea I posted the article here a while back. I think it was a study out of Japan


Published by the fine folks at _Jems._


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 29, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> E-L-M? Also, since you all use an AutoPulse you sit can try to sit the patient upright. Gravity really can be your friend.


I've been meaning to try and implement that as well. I might try that along with having an extra set of hands help keep the head stable or just time it with a pulse check. Once I realized I wasn't going to have a stable and consistent view with DL I just ditched that idea and went to 2 person bagging. I know I could have gotten it without the autopulse jerking his head everywhere, but they want us to make an attempt and I'd rather learn how to without stopping what is actually important for the times I am the only medic on scene. Unfortunately this isn't really something I can practice outside of actually doing it and drawing from the experience of others. I'll readjust next time, it won't be long before I have to do it again at this rate.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 30, 2017)

Nowhere near as bad as the folks in Texas have it right now, but we're getting enough rain that the entire island is under a flash flood warning


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Aug 30, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> VL are proven time, and again


Eh. There remains an ongoing debate in the critical care circles, specifically, about the ultimate DL vs. VL first pass success rates. Each study that comes out shows one thing or another, but I think the success rates remain very equal in pooled meta-analyses.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 30, 2017)

Never have I gotten so many looks or had so many nurses or medics walk up to me til today. If you want to be special, start a forehead IV. Nobody knows what to think of it


----------



## Flying (Aug 30, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Never have I gotten so many looks or had so many nurses or medics walk up to me til today. If you want to be special, start a forehead IV. Nobody knows what to think of it


You've done it now!


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 30, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Never have I gotten so many looks or had so many nurses or medics walk up to me til today. If you want to be special, start a forehead IV. Nobody knows what to think of it



Vascular access is vascular access.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 30, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Eh. There remains an ongoing debate in the critical care circles, specifically, about the ultimate DL vs. VL first pass success rates. Each study that comes out shows one thing or another, but I think the success rates remain very equal in pooled meta-analyses.



My understanding was that the literature was pretty convincing that occasional intubators do better with VL. That said, I don't have institutional access to the journals in a couple years now, so I'm not nearly as abreast of the research as I used to be.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 30, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Never have I gotten so many looks or had so many nurses or medics walk up to me til today. If you want to be special, start a forehead IV. Nobody knows what to think of it





CALEMT said:


> Vascular access is vascular access.


Right, but I guess I'll be the first to ask- Why?


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Aug 30, 2017)

Remi said:


> My understanding was that the literature was pretty convincing that occasional intubators do better with VL. That said, I don't have institutional access to the journals in a couple years now, so I'm not nearly as abreast of the research as I used to be.


I can't comment on the "occasional incubators" part; most of the studies that I was talking about were in an in-hospital context.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 30, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> I can't comment on the "occasional incubators" part; most of the studies that I was talking about were in an in-hospital context.



Well the definition is murky, but generally means anyone who doesn't intubate at least several times a week.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 30, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Right, but I guess I'll be the first to ask- Why?


I tried two other locations and that was the last thing I could find that I hadn't tried already. And at the time, 4mg of Narcan hadn't woken him up, so I was prepping for box #3. It was there, it was gotten.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 30, 2017)

<brrrzzzzzzrt>

Access obtained. 

Next.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 30, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> <brrrzzzzzzrt>
> 
> Access obtained.
> 
> Next.


Venous access by Black and Decker


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 30, 2017)

Meh. 18 ga was in hand, IO was buried in a bag. Path of least resistance.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 31, 2017)

Remi said:


> Well the definition is murky, but generally means anyone who doesn't intubate at least several times a week.



It is starting to seem to me that folks who aren't performing regular live intubations ought not be intubating...?


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 31, 2017)

Sigh. 

PHI changed the schedule they had planned so they now require 1 less medic and nurse. Guess I'm stuck on the ground for a while. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 31, 2017)

Okay Hurricane Irma, you just need to stay out in the ocean. There's no need for you to come this close to Florida, or the rest of the country.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 1, 2017)

I have a bad feeling about Irma. I think either Florida or the Gulf Coast is going to get it again, and Houston will be terribly beaten if we take another hit while the watershed is full...


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 1, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I have a bad feeling about Irma. I think either Florida or the Gulf Coast is going to get it again



I prefer the top image. The good news is that at least we can get through the holiday weekend without stressing on what it's going to do.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 1, 2017)

I have stuff to do in NYS... Please Irma no... I'll get you a beer and a lawnchair, just stay away.


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 1, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I have stuff to do in NYS... Please Irma no... I'll get you a beer and a lawnchair, just stay away.



We got a storm break...I mean Long Island...
So we are safe for one big one.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 1, 2017)

Two officers shot a little bit ago. Protestors already gathering promising riots worse then Ferguson if Stockley is found not guilty. Going to be a long night


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 1, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> We got a storm break...I mean Long Island...
> So we are safe for one big one.


I meant things like buy a house, and spend time with my fiance. Not looking to go back home to have to do the same sht in my own state..


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 1, 2017)

Chase said:


> Two officers shot a little bit ago. Protestors already gathering promising riots worse then Ferguson if Stockley is found not guilty. Going to be a long night


So business as usual for the city sadly


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 1, 2017)

This week was a reminder I had some areas to refresh and/or improve. Found this, like the concept, so for your viewing pleasure....


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 1, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> This week was a reminder I had some areas to refresh and/or improve. Found this, like the concept, so for your viewing pleasure....


I do a variation of that, mostly cause I hate taking my eyes off the bougie in the cords. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 1, 2017)

I nwed to have someone film my king visipn bougie technique 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seirende (Sep 2, 2017)

Brother's wedding starts in an hour. Five year dating anniversary... this has been a long time coming.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 2, 2017)

Re-watching Game of Thrones Episode 1 Season 1, crazy how much some of the actors/actresses have changed over the last 7 or so years (while others haven't changed a bit it seems lol)


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 2, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Re-watching Game of Thrones Episode 1 Season 1, crazy how much some of the actors/actresses have changed over the last 7 or so years (while others haven't changed a bit it seems lol)


I'm still trying to get caught up. I only watch it at work, which means I either get through 2 episodes straight or 1 episode in 10 minute increments.


----------



## Jon (Sep 3, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I nwed to have someone film my king visipn bougie technique
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk



Can you try this again, with sleep?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 3, 2017)

Jon said:


> Can you try this again, with sleep?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lol i said I need to have someone film me doing a king vision intubation since I do it with a bougie and I keep getting told it's weird

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 3, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> This week was a reminder I had some areas to refresh and/or improve. Found this, like the concept, so for your viewing pleasure....


Bonjo is pretty rad. Never met him in person but I've communicated with him on FB some, and seen plenty of his videos. 

Personally, I never use stylets in my tubes and only reach for a bougie when I'm having trouble getting a good view. But I do like this technique, and I'd use it in an anticipated difficult airway. Of all the funky bougie-handling techniques that I've seen people come up with over the past few years, this is the first one I've seen that really looks useful.


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 3, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> There is a lot of **** I don't know












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seirende (Sep 3, 2017)

Don't forget the **** that you don't know that you know.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 3, 2017)

I sure hope these pop up storm cells help these growing wildfires more than hurt them.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 3, 2017)

Remi said:


> Bonjo is pretty rad. Never met him in person but I've communicated with him on FB some, and seen plenty of his videos.
> 
> Personally, I never use stylets in my tubes and only reach for a bougie when I'm having trouble getting a good view. But I do like this technique, and I'd use it in an anticipated difficult airway. Of all the funky bougie-handling techniques that I've seen people come up with over the past few years, this is the first one I've seen that really looks useful.


I think I just liked that it looked like the most polished way of setting up. No holding a pretzel, jamming bougies through the Murphy eye, or anything else. Simple and straightforward. 

I didn't see what else he had, you've got me curious to look now. He seems like a resource I'll be saving.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 3, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> ...jamming bougies through the Murphy eye.


Try introducing it from the base of the ETT.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 3, 2017)

Has anyway successfully exchanged a king airway over a bougie? I gave up trying.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 3, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Has anyway successfully exchanged a king airway over a bougie? I gave up trying.


Can't say I've tried, but if I'm reaching for an SGA I have exhausted my DL/ VL attempts so there's no sense in attempting to me anymore.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 3, 2017)

My "cry once, buy once" philosophy is really killing me now. Looking at buying a new hunting pack to replace my fairly dated frame pack. Oh if only I had a spare $500 laying around.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 4, 2017)

@Chimpie My meteorologist buddy said it'll hit southern florida, bounce back to sea, then have the bermuda weather thing in the ocean bounce back just in time for the NE. Granted he gets paid to be wrong, but hey.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 4, 2017)

Chimpie said:


>


Ozzy Man has a certain saying that is very fitting for this...glad I don't live there.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 5, 2017)

Said it before...it's Hurricane Andrew, Mk. 2.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm getting ready to start 10 days straight. First 12 hours shifts, then 24s for probably 5 days straight.

The models shifted a little more east this morning.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 6, 2017)

The current models are showing a major impact to Savannah. I'm getting the family ready to evacuate.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 6, 2017)

You know you are not in your area when you start a radio report with “hey, quick question. Are you guys a stroke center?” Haha


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 6, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You know you are not in your area when you start a radio report with “hey, quick question. Are you guys a stroke center?” Haha



No -click-


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 6, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> No -click-


I thought they were but it’s been over 2 years since I have transported anyone there so I wasn’t completely sure haha


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 6, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I thought they were but it’s been over 2 years since I have transported anyone there so I wasn’t completely sure haha



San G?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 6, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> San G?


Redlands


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 7, 2017)

> "The state Department of Environmental Conservation said Wednesday officers searching a home in the Dutchess County hamlet of LaGrangeville last month found a 15-foot-diameter aboveground basement pool with seven live sandbar sharks, two dead leopard sharks and one dead hammerhead shark."




Nope x 10^4

Frickin sharks...


----------



## cruiseforever (Sep 7, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> I'm getting ready to start 10 days straight. First 12 hours shifts, then 24s for probably 5 days straight.
> 
> The models shifted a little more east this morning.





NomadicMedic said:


> The current models are showing a major impact to Savannah. I'm getting the family ready to evacuate.



You guys stay safe down there, hoping it weakens quickly.


----------



## terrible one (Sep 7, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Redlands



They're a stroke center


----------



## Seirende (Sep 7, 2017)

https://www.policeone.com/ptsd/arti...e-with-5-of-the-most-common-symptoms-of-PTSD/

One of the best articles on trauma-related symptoms that I've come across.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm still in Scotland and loving it. I got to Europe on the 11th of August and have been in Scotland since the 21st, though it feels like I've lived here all my life. I'm hoping there is a way to live here in the future. I've talked to musicians in two of the orchestras and to EMS here. It's not out of the realm of possibility! (Plus it's around 60 degrees here while it's around 110 in Phoenix! And I'm loving the rain)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 8, 2017)

Another HEMS crash with 4 fatalities


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 8, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> I've talked to musicians in two of the orchestras


I wonder if they have more government funding of the arts than we do. I feel like every city in Europe (continental & not) has an orchestra.



DesertMedic66 said:


> Another HEMS crash with 4 fatalities



Duke LifeFlight


----------



## Seirende (Sep 8, 2017)

Turns out that I have bipolar II. That explains why the antidepressants never quite cut it.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 8, 2017)

Man I'm glad that I saved the money I made as a seasonal. Not only did I save enough to pay for paramedic school, but also the gas it takes to drive my truck from my house to school, and in recent the $1600 worth of repairs on my truck. Moral of the story save money.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 8, 2017)

Week 5 of Academy finished. We were doing Rapid Intervention Team training, so lots of crawling around on hands and knees in dark smoked out areas where you can barely see your hand in front of your face, and gotta find your victim buried under whatever crap the Recruit Training Officers can pile up in the tower....topped off by "Air Management and Conservation Techniques" aka full circuit workout in full structural PPEs whilst "on air" aka "Feeling like your gonna die, but having fun while doing it" lol (it was brutal, but fun training...def beets death by powerpoint!)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 9, 2017)

Local hospital went on internal disaster due to a power failure followed immediately by all 3 of their back up generators failing. Called the county to declare a major incident with up to 100 patients needing immediate transport out. Within an hour we had about 25 ambulances that were not needed in the system and off duty employees on site. Very cool to see for a small and isolated operation that we are.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 9, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Local hospital went on internal disaster due to a power failure followed immediately by all 3 of their back up generators failing. Called the county to declare a major incident with up to 100 patients needing immediate transport out. Within an hour we had about 25 ambulances that were not needed in the system and off duty employees on site. Very cool to see for a small and isolated operation that we are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cause we don't **** around. Can't really complain... hurry up and wait for 4 hours of double time.


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 9, 2017)

I think we have only 3 ambulances in the whole county.  But, we don't have a hospital either.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 9, 2017)

That feeling when you finally get you truck back after it's been in the shop for almost a week.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 9, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> That feeling when you finally get you truck back after it's been in the shop for almost a week.



Aaaaannnnnddddd while idling outside my house because I left my garage door opener in my neighbors loner car (he's my mechanic) I blow my serpentine belt. Also to add icing on the cake I get out of the truck to check it and hurricane Irma shows up in So CAL and a downpour ensues... and to think I'm Irish...


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 11, 2017)

School loan #1 paid for, more than I wish I had to go.


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 12, 2017)

Q: What's worse than a fire medic ?
A: A millennial fire medic who thinks he's got life all figured out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 13, 2017)

Peak microbrew?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 13, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Peak microbrew?


Man I hope not!


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 14, 2017)

Question: Has anybody tried giving up diet soda? If so, how did it work out for you?


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 14, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Question: Has anybody tried giving up diet soda? If so, how did it work out for you?



Easy, it tastes horrible. Went to an occasional regular soda, small, water, of juice. Living in a desert makes drinking water easy.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 14, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Question: Has anybody tried giving up diet soda? If so, how did it work out for you?



I gave up soda when I became a seasonal at 19. It was easy for me, I drink a lot of water, MIO, and gatorade. Same as old tracker, living in the desert makes drinking water very easy.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 14, 2017)

I've walked 101 miles since I got to Europe!


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 14, 2017)

Huge convoy of State Troopers rolled into the city today. Barricades are up at the courthouse and police stations. We will see what tomorrow brings. I am on duty so I bet we will be busy if they truly shut down all the major highways.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 14, 2017)

Chase said:


> Huge convoy of State Troopers rolled into the city today. Barricades are up at the courthouse and police stations. We will see what tomorrow brings. I am on duty so I bet we will be busy if they truly shut down all the major highways.


Not really all that disappointed I won't be there in the middle of that....


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 15, 2017)

Chase said:


> Huge convoy of State Troopers rolled into the city today. Barricades are up at the courthouse and police stations. We will see what tomorrow brings. I am on duty so I bet we will be busy if they truly shut down all the major highways.


On that note, enjoy the **** show that's probably kicking off right now and be safe.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 15, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> On that note, enjoy the **** show that's probably kicking off right now and be safe.



Will do. Already starting. I'm sure it will get worse when people wake up. If they really do block highways I'm sure we will get some business


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 15, 2017)

Chase said:


> I'm sure it will get worse when people wake up.



...wait a second. Wasn't it 9:30 in STL when you posted?


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 15, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> ...wait a second. Wasn't it 9:30 in STL when you posted?



Yes....some people don't wake that early. Specially the ones that go out and protest in the streets.


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 15, 2017)

Chase said:


> Specially the ones that go out and protest in the streets.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm in NY. Let me know if anyone wants to meet up. I'm in Westchester County at the moment. Putnam Valley.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 19, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm in NY. Let me know if anyone wants to meet up. I'm in Westchester County at the moment. Putnam Valley.


I'm in the capital district.... rather surprising tbh given the past weeks


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 20, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I'm in the capital district.... rather surprising tbh given the past weeks


You're not down on Long Island yet?


----------



## Aprz (Sep 22, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Question: Has anybody tried giving up diet soda? If so, how did it work out for you?


I just drunk regular soda; I didn't drink diet. I stopped cold turkey, and I am pretty happy about it. It was only weird or annoying to want soda for the first couple of days, but it pretty much became a non issue after the first week. I immediately lost weight. I think it was also better for my teeth and skin.


----------



## Flying (Sep 22, 2017)

I didn't find soda hard to quit, but I do keep water in the fridge 24/7. I think having another cold drink that can wash out the palate will make it easier for one to stop drinking soda.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 22, 2017)

I wouldn't say I've quit soda cold turkey, partially because when I go out to eat I'll get a large one lol but that's maybe once or twice a week right now....having to do this adulting thing of "grocery shopping" (an evil and archaic chore) combined with being a tad bit of a penny pincher (until I splurge it all elsewheres, but that's neither here nor now lol) I simply haven't bought any soda lol

It's funny cuz I def crave it still and get slightly disappointed when I'm thirsty and don't have any, instead I've been buying coconut water and V8 splash juice 

I have to keep reminding myself that I need to stop drinking sugary stuff like soda, just cuz I'm doing a lot of physical stuff in Academy, I actually have to at least pretend I'm trying to eat healthy if I wanna actually drop some weight. I'm constantly fighting the feeling of "F*** it, I can just hop in my truck and drive down to the Mickey D's a few blocks away, or hit up the Taco Bell on my way home from Academy"......and now I'm hungry (and thirsty) just thinking about it lol


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 22, 2017)

When it comes to non-soda drinks, I find that I actually prefer either unsweetened Iced Tea or a lightly sweetened iced tea. Such a thing is quite sacrilegious in places such as the Deep South... but I don't live there so...


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 22, 2017)

That moment when you're giving report and someone tells you that your patient has pulled his IV out _again_ and you expect to see this:







and you know you've just place that one 12 minutes ago... only to find the room looks more like this:






...and your patient is as befuddled as you are about how that mess happened.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 22, 2017)

I used to drink a lot of soda, but have cut back to one a day, if any. For me it's usually:

5am - cup of coffee
7:30am - stop at Wawa and fill small Tervis tumbler with coffee - there's been times that at 2pm there's still some in the cup
9am - grab my large Tervis tumbler and fill it with water. - Usually fill it two or three times a day
12pm - if I go for a sit down lunch, water. If I'm grabbing fast food, small soda
2pm - if there's any coffee left, heat and finish
5pm - refill the large Tervis with water and drive home
Water with dinner, wine as well depending on situation


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 22, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> When it comes to non-soda drinks, I find that I actually prefer either unsweetened Iced Tea or a lightly sweetened iced tea. Such a thing is quite sacrilegious in places such as the Deep South... but I don't live there so...


Some of the saddest words that could ever be spoken right there....


----------



## Flying (Sep 22, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Some of the saddest words that could ever be spoken right there....


brisk soda


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 22, 2017)

Flying said:


> brisk soda


Que?


----------



## Flying (Sep 22, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Que?


If sweet iced tea is sacrilege, I can only imagine how sad this might be to you.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 22, 2017)

Flying said:


> If sweet iced tea is sacrilege, I can only imagine how sad this might be to you.


I think you meant unsweetened. Not that I am all that trusting of Brisk. Mexican restaurants are hidden gems of good sweet tea.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 22, 2017)

Flying said:


> brisk soda





StCEMT said:


> Que?


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 23, 2017)

20 minutes into my shift and I've already seen being stuck on admin blows. At least I am getting paid to read I suppose.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 23, 2017)

Early morning flight to Chicago. At least we got some good food.


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 23, 2017)

Watching the new Ken Burns doc on Vietnam - it's really quite good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Lo2w (Sep 24, 2017)

Just got through first week of academy for an urban third service. Holy #$*%& this is going to be a tough 3 months.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 24, 2017)

Chase said:


>


Their Effingham base has been on my watch list. I doubt I apply though as its a 2 hour commute. I have also been watching for an opening at Kentucky 7 in Corydon, Indiana, but when an opening came up, I started overthinking the hour and a half commute.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 24, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Their Effingham base has been on my watch list. I doubt I apply though as its a 2 hour commute. I have also been watching for an opening at Kentucky 7 in Corydon, Indiana, but when an opening came up, I started overthinking the hour and a half commute.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



I think Kentucky 7 has a Flight Medic spot open now. My first base was an hour commute and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. During orientation a lot of people said they were driving 1.5-2+ hrs for their bases. I guess it comes down to how bad you want the job.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 24, 2017)

Chase said:


> During orientation a lot of people said they were driving 1.5-2+ hrs for their bases. I guess it comes down to how bad you want the job.


Yep. Most every base within a reasonable distance from my house was 2-3 hours one way easy. I lucked out by being put on our RW. I cannot beat a 15-20 minute drive; 25-30 with traffic. Being an Angelino I absolutely love my commute.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 24, 2017)

Chase said:


> I think Kentucky 7 has a Flight Medic spot open now. My first base was an hour commute and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. During orientation a lot of people said they were driving 1.5-2+ hrs for their bases. I guess it comes down to how bad you want the job.


Yeah, I saw it a couple days ago. I need to pull the trigger soon and apply. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 24, 2017)

I guess the other issue is I carry our insurance and we have a baby due in early January. If insurance coverage is day 1 it wouldn't be a problem, if its 30 or 90 days its a no go till after the first of the year. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 24, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> I guess the other issue is I carry our insurance and we have a baby due in early January. If insurance coverage is day 1 it wouldn't be a problem, if its 30 or 90 days its a no go till after the first of the year.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 24, 2017)

I know we ought not to get political too much in here, but it has been a heck of a week, especially for a dedicated liberal like me. 

Cassidy-Graham is a _disaster_ for American medicine across the board.


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 24, 2017)

Star Trek is back! It's been too long!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 24, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Star Trek is back! It's been too long!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Really good SFX. I find myself not liking the wuss of a science officer.


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 25, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Really good SFX. I find myself not liking the wuss of a science officer.



I don't think we're supposed to like him, but perhaps he will redeem himself? I do kinda think the idea of a prey species is interesting (it hearkens back to an early DS9 episode, I think, too). The SFX make the whole show better, for now, anyway. I miss the campy effects from earlier shows


----------



## terrible one (Sep 25, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Cassidy-Graham is a _disaster_ for American medicine across the board.



Couldn't we say the same about the "affordable" care act? Haha


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 28, 2017)

...I like the glow.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 28, 2017)

There is something special about night shift.


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 28, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> There is something special about night shift.



It could just be the people...I worked with a medic who was a night-shift fan, called day-shift folks "daytards". While not exactly PC, I think I understood what he meant - night-shift folks are a special breed and (I think) work more efficiently.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 28, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> It could just be the people...I worked with a medic who was a night-shift fan, called day-shift folks "daytards". While not exactly PC, I think I understood what he meant - night-shift folks are a special breed and (I think) work more efficiently.



More efficiently because they work when the sun isn't out? That makes no sense at all.


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 28, 2017)

shfd739 said:


> More efficiently because they work when the sun isn't out? That makes no sense at all.



Management isn’t around, more autonomy (in a way), historically more serious sh*t happens at night/wee hrs of the morning etc. My wife works graveyards and she says that she doesn’t trust the day shift folks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 28, 2017)

shfd739 said:


> More efficiently because they work when the sun isn't out? That makes no sense at all.



Less friction, like @Qulevrius says - fewer people around, less management bothering you, probably less patients?


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 28, 2017)

Not necessarily less patients. Once the day cars are off, there are only a few crews left in the field, namely the 24s and the odd night cars. Even with a big system, it is quite common for a 24 to be run all night long. Especially if they work metro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 28, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> Not necessarily less patients.


Fair point (especially trauma)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 28, 2017)

I work an overnight shift during the week and 24 on the weekend. The overnight usually turns out to be where the bad stuff happens. 

I just like the night time vibe. If I could figure out how to sleep well during the day, I'm sure I'd like it more.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 28, 2017)

I miss nights; my body does not, neither do my girls.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 28, 2017)

I've heard night shift folks say it's different with the personalities and the not dealing with **** mindset. I don't really see that part, but I do like working at night more. I'd rather work 1300-0100 than having to be up at 0540.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 28, 2017)

I’m a day shift guy myself. If I want or need something then every store is open. More staffing is on at various locations and we tend to be a lot more busy than the night shift crews. 

The night shift guys piss me off when they try to say they were really busy but only had 2 calls in their 12 hour shift. Then they complain that they couldn’t get any sleep because they had post moves... if you want to sleep at night then work day shift.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 28, 2017)

Day shift in the winter. Nights in the summer.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 29, 2017)

Officially 1/4 done in Academy


----------



## Chris07 (Sep 30, 2017)

I used to get worked on night shift, mostly with IFTs. I tell people all the time: "You wouldn't believe how many people get rearranged between hospitals and facilities in the middle of the night". I think a lot had to do with the fact that night was down staffed to two 12 hour shifts and the assorted 24 hour crews...meaning on the 12 we usually got first dibs on the IFTs.

Even on a 24 we'd get the proverbial shaft. Nothing like getting that 3am IFT from the local ER in the San Gabriel valley to Long Beach Childrens. That was brutal, especially when you got ran all day. Either way it was a character builder and taught me to stay the hell off of 24s


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 30, 2017)

You must’ve worked either for a small mom & pop shop or your system had horrible dispatch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris07 (Sep 30, 2017)

No. Starts with an A ends with an R. Night dispatch was questionable.


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 30, 2017)

Chris07 said:


> No. Starts with an A ends with an R. Night dispatch was questionable.



SCV Div ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris07 (Sep 30, 2017)

Nope SGV


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 1, 2017)

Back in Phoenix. What an epic trip I had. One I will always cherish, but it is good to be home!


----------



## Tigger (Oct 1, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I work an overnight shift during the week and 24 on the weekend. The overnight usually turns out to be where the bad stuff happens.
> 
> I just like the night time vibe. If I could figure out how to sleep well during the day, I'm sure I'd like it more.


Pretty much. Being awake when the rest of the world isn't has it's perks. But having a "normal" life is hard so I guess I'll stick to 24s. 


EpiEMS said:


> Less friction, like @Qulevrius says - fewer people around, less management bothering you, probably less patients?


I wish. Every now and again I work my part time city job at night for the ambiance. The fire crews are less in the way, we never see our ops supe, and there's no traffic. But our deployment drops from 18 ambulances to 8 at around 0300 so a 12 hour shift is still usually eight or nine transports.


----------



## Qulevrius (Oct 1, 2017)

It’s a hit or miss for us. If the guys in dispatch are experienced, they aren’t running the 24s during the day. But come night...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 2, 2017)

The videos from the Las Vegas shooting are intense. Unconfirmed reports of multiple deaths.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 2, 2017)

I've seen a couple videos from the scene. Sheriff stated at a press conference that at least 20 people are dead. Reports are that at least 100 are injured, some critically so. I've heard that a number of Fire, LE, military were there at the concert so that could mean fewer dead than otherwise could have been. The shooter was a LV local, shooting from the 32nd floor of the Mandalay Bay hotel. He's dead. He was NOT at the concert venue itself. The audio of the gunshots sounds a lot like a Full Auto AK. I very much doubt that the FA weapon was properly registered.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 2, 2017)

I see 50 dead 100 injured now, thus surpassing Orlando... a real shame. Watch your six folks.
Sounded like a 7.62 to me as well


----------



## Flying (Oct 2, 2017)

This makes me sick


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 2, 2017)

This is terrible all the way around. Definitely a full-auto something (or a lot of somethings, reports are 10+ rifles in the room). Medicwest/AMR/Fire must have had an insane night. 

Terrible all the way around. @SandpitMedic  and the other Vegas folks- are y'all OK? 

I was actually playing with the idea of going to this concert a while back, but school got in the way. This is....this could have been any of us.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 2, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I was actually playing with the idea of going to this concert a while back, but school got in the way. This is....this could have been any of us.



I almost won tickets to it on the radio. Probably the only time I'm glad to be a loser. 

Makes me want to get my CCW even more now before I make the move out of CA.


----------



## Qulevrius (Oct 2, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Definitely a full-auto something (or a lot of somethings, reports are 10+ rifles in the room)



With nearly 500 casualties, that’s thousands of rounds fired. Even if the crowd was packed shoulder to shoulder. And the horrible thing is, that it has nothing to do with gun laws and has everything to do with mental healthcare.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Makes me want to get my CCW even more now before I make the move out of CA.


Ahhh the 320m glock 19 shot. Legendary. .
Does it vary by state what is considered "injured" because I can't seem to figure that out. Short of it being different then before the event


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 2, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> And the horrible thing is, that it has nothing to do with gun laws and has everything to do with mental healthcare.



And the sad thing is people will use their political agendas to make this a gun control incident. Not even 24 hours later and people are already arguing the merit of stricter gun control and while I feel that this isn't the time to bring up this argument I will say a full auto AK is probably banned in all states (providing you don't go through proper channels). 

I will say they're lucky that theres not more deaths. From working the largest music festival in the world I know how dense the population can be at these events. Literally people packed in like sardines. While tragic it could've been way worse.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 2, 2017)

This whole thing is tragic, but I do actually think that we as a society need to have that gun-control conversation. Every single time we've 
"waited for the bodies to cool", we've ignored it. Newtown. VT. Pulse. And now Las Vegas.


----------



## Qulevrius (Oct 2, 2017)

Purity of Arms. That’s all I have to say.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 2, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> This whole thing is tragic, but I do actually think that we as a society need to have that gun-control conversation.



I think there is probably consensus around certain measures...almost everybody wants to have background checks of some kind.






For context...


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 2, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> With nearly 500 casualties, that’s thousands of rounds fired. Even if the crowd was packed shoulder to shoulder. And the horrible thing is, that it has nothing to do with gun laws and has everything to do with mental healthcare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its very likely that a majority of those injuries are  trampling injuries. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 2, 2017)

Just food for thought the shooting at the senators baseball game was a SKS rifle with a 10 round stripper clip (fixed magazine) and was CA legal. Limiting how guns are loaded and how much they hold doesn't apply to criminals.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Oct 2, 2017)

A situation like that is my biggest professional nightmare. Especially from a hospital-based perspective, going from a non-trauma metro center to (will be going to) a level II that serves both a college town and large areas to the east, there isn't a day that a situation like this doesn't go through my head.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 2, 2017)

There's not really a good way to deal with this.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 2, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> This whole thing is tragic, but I do actually think that we as a society need to have that gun-control conversation. Every single time we've "waited for the bodies to cool", we've ignored it. Newtown. VT. Pulse. And now Las Vegas.


I don't think that people _ignore_ the issue at all. There are calls for increased gun control all the time, and they get much louder in the wake of these type of attacks, but each time the public has repeatedly responded to that with a resounding "no". The reason, I think, is that most of us fail to be convinced that any of the commonly-proposed gun control measures would have any significantly positive impact on gun violence, and also we've learned that if you give the feds an inch, they'll take a mile. The "slippery slope" fallacy is not a fallacy at all when it comes to our federal government.

I also think that for all the emotion that tragedies like this evoke, most of us understand that these attacks can probably not be stopped by tougher gun laws. These attackers are determined and have plenty of time to plan, prepare, and acquire what they need on the black market. Just because they might not be able to walk into Walmart and 30 minutes later walk out with an "assault rifle" doesn't mean they can't find ways to kill lots of people, if that is their goal. Making guns harder to get will only strengthen the black market. Look at whats happened with heroin and other illicit drugs over the past few decades.

Street crime, which makes up 99% of gun crime in the US, occurs almost exclusively  (statistically speaking) in a handful of large urban metros that mostly already have strict gun laws. That fact further erodes public confidence in the effectiveness of stricter gun control.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 2, 2017)

This type of person would have done this by an means necessary, i.e driving a van through the crowd, improvised explosives, illegally obtained firearms, etc. Stricter gun laws will not solve the problem. It is the low hanging fruit that people want to grab onto and think they by banning certain types of firearms that this will be prevented in the future. It is just not true.

How many mass shootings were there when fully automatic weapons were legal in the 70-80s?

Oh and the Hilary "Silencer" comment is infuriating.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 2, 2017)

There is no practical way to solve this. This is a dilemma of: Rights that civilians have vs money.
I can solve every single crime issue ever, give me billions of dollars, and say you won't have rights, and guess what, crime goes away. 
This can all trickle back down to guns sure. This can all go to mental health(lets face facts, if you have even the thought of shooting hundreds of people, or blowing them up, or any of those insane ideas in anything else besides GTA, your probably not mentally sane. 
The one thing that can really help these problems go away.... THE MEDIA, if everything wasn't meant to scare people, and to have people living in constant fear, personally i think these attacks would rescind. 

side note: im waiting for a politician to say CCW holders should have done something, I'd like to meet the geometrical mastermind that can hit a 300m shot 30 stories up with a handgun lol


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 2, 2017)

I am astonished by the amount of Facebook and twitter posts saying crap along the lines of "It was a country music concert so they are all republicans and NRA members who deserve it". When did we get this vile.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 2, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I almost won tickets to it on the radio. Probably the only time I'm glad to be a loser.
> 
> Makes me want to get my CCW even more now before I make the move out of CA.




Don't need a CCW in Az., though I have one anyway.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 2, 2017)

On a happier note I've accepted a new job as a county paramedic and now have two weeks to move!  Yeah for being free of the private ems agency!


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 3, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> On a happier note I've accepted a new job as a county paramedic and now have two weeks to move!  Yeah for being free of the private ems agency!


Congratulations! Where are you heading?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 3, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Congratulations! Where are you heading?


Let's just say there will be potatoes.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 3, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> Let's just say there will be potatoes.


Ireland?


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 3, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Ireland?


Lol, was that seriously the first place you thought of? I was thinking more along the lines of _Napoleon Dynamite. _I have no idea if I'm any closer than you are though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 3, 2017)

Who da ho? I da ho.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, was that seriously the first place you thought of?


Yes....yes it was.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, was that seriously the first place you thought of? I was thinking more along the lines of _Napoleon Dynamite. _I have no idea if I'm any closer than you are though.


Well considering they have had troubles with potatoes in the past it seems only right if they would now have a huge stockpile of them..


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 3, 2017)

I thought Ireland too but didn’t wasn’t going to post it ha


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 3, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> Management isn’t around, more autonomy (in a way), historically more serious sh*t happens at night/wee hrs of the morning etc. My wife works graveyards and she says that she doesn’t trust the day shift folks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And we don't trust the night shift folks. I spend at least 15mins in the morning replacing their supplies and fixing what they messed up. 

days are easier to fly under the radar here. One Sup for nearly double the trucks in the daytime versus night.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 3, 2017)

That's why I love my peak truck. Me and one other medic are literally the only two normally on it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 3, 2017)

So far all the leaked pictures are showing AR15s as the rifle of choice. Haven’t seen any AKs in the pictures. Better buy your ARs while you can...


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 4, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> So far all the leaked pictures are showing AR15s as the rifle of choice. Haven’t seen any AKs in the pictures. Better buy your ARs while you can...


Meh. Republicans have control, for now, with Trump in office I predict Democrats win control of the Senate at mid terms. 

Dems couldn't pass anything with Obama and the Senate. I wouldn't expect much during this administration.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 4, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> So far all the leaked pictures are showing AR15s as the rifle of choice. Haven’t seen any AKs in the pictures. Better buy your ARs while you can...


Those could actually be AR-10 type rifles. They look like an AR-15 but is just a bit bigger. What I've seen on some of those pictures is bumpfire stocks on a couple of those rifles. Done right, bumpfire can be pretty regular and fast, but like FA, it's not very accurate. Still, when it takes a few minutes for LE to get to the shooter and plenty of ammo and a crowd of around 22k, hitting around 600 people shouldn't be all that difficult even from 500 yards (or less) away. 

Also, for AR variants, the only NFA component of a FA gun is the autosear. That's considered the machinegun. All the other parts can be from a machinegun but as long as the receiver will not accept the autosear, the resulting rifle is NOT a machinegun.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 4, 2017)

I think Bump/Slide Fire stocks and true high capacity (100rds) magazines will be banned in the wake of this. Don’t think anything else would pass. And the suppressor bill will be dead.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 4, 2017)

Bump stocks were always stupid in my opinion. My wager is that nothing will happen, senate will clash, public will *****, nothing will happen, this will happen again unfortunately. In my opinion we need to De-militarize standard police officers(have more swat and sort teams and officers), use the tens/hundreds billions of dollars we save to figure out an answer. 

 Just my personal opinion though*. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 4, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> Those could actually be AR-10 type rifles. They look like an AR-15 but is just a bit bigger. What I've seen on some of those pictures is bumpfire stocks on a couple of those rifles. Done right, bumpfire can be pretty regular and fast, but like FA, it's not very accurate. Still, when it takes a few minutes for LE to get to the shooter and plenty of ammo and a crowd of around 22k, hitting around 600 people shouldn't be all that difficult even from 500 yards (or less) away.
> 
> Also, for AR variants, the only NFA component of a FA gun is the autosear. That's considered the machinegun. All the other parts can be from a machinegun but as long as the receiver will not accept the autosear, the resulting rifle is NOT a machinegun.


He hit far less than 500 people. That number is the total injuries from GSW, trampling injuries, people running away, and jumping fences. Not to mention the possible SOB/Asthma or anxiety patients (not sure if they counted those as injuries). 

If you spray into a crowd of 22,000 people from the 32nd floor you are likely to hit a decent amount of people in full auto or with a bump stop.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 4, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> He hit far less than 500 people. That number is the total injuries from GSW, trampling injuries, people running away, and jumping fences. Not to mention the possible SOB/Asthma or anxiety patients (not sure if they counted those as injuries).
> 
> If you spray into a crowd of 22,000 people from the 32nd floor you are likely to hit a decent amount of people in full auto or with a bump stop.


The use of bump fire stick just makes it easier to understand the randomness of gunshot victims.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 4, 2017)

We should write a law that requires lexan to replace the plate glass in vegas hotels. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 4, 2017)

Chase said:


> And the suppressor bill will be dead.


While I think you are right, I hope not.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 4, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> The use of bump fire stick just makes it easier to understand the randomness of gunshot victims.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Yep. Don’t have to be accurate when you essentially have a full auto gun and a crowd of people.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 4, 2017)

For those of you who are FTO's, what are things y'all like to go over with brand new folks (emt-b)? I'm not the preceptor, but a lot of what is taught is based around things I do and I am trying to make sure I help them understand my end of things. I've got things I think will be good to show as opportunity presents, but y'all have a little more experience in this area than myself.


----------



## agregularguy (Oct 4, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> For those of you who are FTO's, what are things y'all like to go over with brand new folks (emt-b)? I'm not the preceptor, but a lot of what is taught is based around things I do and I am trying to make sure I help them understand my end of things. I've got things I think will be good to show as opportunity presents, but y'all have a little more experience in this area than myself.



Not an FTO, but my former work place wasn't great about setting new EMT's up for ALS assists. Teaching them how YOU like your things done, IV, 12 lead, etc. Some haven't played with setting up a flush/spike a bag beyond once or twice in class. I also LOVED as a basic (and still now!) going over critical calls with the medic after the fact, what were they thinking, why, why give certain medications over another etc. I found that really helpful both in my learning, and for helping them in the future by predicting what they'll need next.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 4, 2017)

I hate getting credentialed in another state.  So many hoops to jump through that are redundant.


----------



## Qulevrius (Oct 5, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> For those of you who are FTO's, what are things y'all like to go over with brand new folks (emt-b)? I'm not the preceptor, but a lot of what is taught is based around things I do and I am trying to make sure I help them understand my end of things. I've got things I think will be good to show as opportunity presents, but y'all have a little more experience in this area than myself.



If your system is a primary 911, then teach them the FIX-IT. And, depending on how sharp/moldable your Basic partner is, explain the ALS protocols so you don’t have to tell them what needs to be done for any given emergency.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 5, 2017)

Chase said:


> And the suppressor bill will be dead.





StCEMT said:


> While I think you are right, I hope not.


The suppressor bill has been shelved for now. Nevermind that suppressors do not actually silence most rifles (except perhaps .22LR).


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 5, 2017)

well uhm, i'm no rocket scientist here, but isn't that why its called a suppressor, to suppress some of the sound, as opposed to a silencer? 
**not disagreeing just trying to follow logic, which uncle sam has proven time and time again can't happen**


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 5, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> well uhm, i'm no rocket scientist here, but isn't that why its called a suppressor, to suppress some of the sound, as opposed to a silencer?
> **not disagreeing just trying to follow logic, which uncle sam has proven time and time again can't happen**


Yes. Popular media (TV shows and movies) over the years has provided a big misconception that suppressors actually _silence_ firearms of all kinds so the big bang we usually hear is reduced to a little pffffft that's inaudible from more than about 10 feet away. Personally I'd love to have a suppressor (legally) so that I could attach it to my HD pistol, and therefore not have to worry as much about hearing damage if I were to shoot an assailant indoors. 

In any event, good luck silencing my Garand...


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm pretty over nurses that suck and being treated like a child....


----------



## Qulevrius (Oct 5, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I'm pretty over nurses that suck and being treated like a child....



Very interesting. I’ve never had any issues with nurses and was able to handle even the worst ones; the knuckleheads from the FD, on the other hand...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 5, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> Very interesting. I’ve never had any issues with nurses and was able to handle even the worst ones; the knuckleheads from the FD, on the other hand...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




 Same here. I usually don't have much trouble with nurses.  I tend to baffle them with logic and education. "No Becky, that little old lady doesn't need a full squeeze of that BVM every two seconds".


----------



## Qulevrius (Oct 5, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I tend to baffle them with logic and education



Any attempt to do the same with county fire usually ends with them trying to trumple everyone around with gross masculinity and drown them in testosterone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 5, 2017)

Anyone in Arkansas or Kentucky? I think I remember those being states that require Flight Nurses to have EMT-B as well. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 5, 2017)

Chase said:


> Anyone in Arkansas or Kentucky? I think I remember those being states that require Flight Nurses to have EMT-B as well. Can anyone confirm?


Kentucky does. One of my nurse preceptors during medic school got a flight job towards the end of my clinicals. I believe she was able to challenge the test.

ETA: I can't confirm Kentucky requires it, it may have just been an Air Evac requirement but I doubt it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 6, 2017)

I might be taking an LDT that requires bladder irrigation. This is a new one on me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 8, 2017)

Cant say anything about not being busy anymore. First time I thought I was going to need to have the scalpel out as a potential first or very close second line choice today. Ended on a late arrest that I personally shocked 8 times and when all was said and done held me over to a full 18 hours....I think I earned my meager 6 hours of sleep....


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## mct601 (Oct 9, 2017)

Man I like that helmet, I wish we could utilize aftermarket or have the option where we are.


----------



## terrible one (Oct 9, 2017)

Awesome helmet!


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 9, 2017)

Merica


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 9, 2017)

Ooof, sore as heck....you know you're progressing in Academy when what was a tough PT session in the first couple weeks was just our warm up today (which of course they like to do PT in the afternoon to close out the day AFTER we've been working all day lol)


----------



## Chris07 (Oct 10, 2017)

_(To the tune of the night before Xmas..because I'm a total dweeb)_
Twas the week before exam and all through the house,
not a damn thing was stirring except for my mouse;
The lecture notes and recordings were played back in fear
with hopes that Frank-Starling would soon become clear.
As I lay nestled at night in my bed,
visions of PV loops dance in my head.

...Ok I'll spare you the rest.

Yea I love Cardiac Physiology. So much fun but it can get complicated quickly. I got EKGs, Wigger diagrams, and PV Loops down...but now to work out how different pathologies effect them. Increased Afterload? Taller PV Loop with reduced ESV....Decreased Preload? Reduced EDV! This is literally how my brain is working right now. 6 More days to prep...I got this...except for the fact that I have Biochem and Histology to review as well! Time is never your friend. 

</rant>


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 10, 2017)

The 2-day FP-C review/ refresher sure makes me want to never have to take one of those exams again, that’s all.


----------



## exodus (Oct 11, 2017)

Currently on standby to head up north to the fires. We were activated then told to standby...  Hopefully we can go!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 11, 2017)

exodus said:


> Currently on standby to head up north to the fires. We were activated then told to standby...  Hopefully we can go!


And of course I can’t go. Classes and the EMS expo next week.


----------



## exodus (Oct 11, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> And of course I can’t go. Classes and the EMS expo next week.



I’m not sure how many waves they will have.  I guess I’m lucky getting on the state team this month!


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 11, 2017)

mct601 said:


> Man I like that helmet, I wish we could utilize aftermarket or have the option where we are.



Technically we are only supposed to wear company issued helmets but no one has said anything and some of the pilots were issued Alpha Eagles at one point.  

Personally, I am not going to wear one of the “Goverment sales” Gentex knock offs. And even with the real SPH-5s the Alpha is significantly better in all aspects; comfort, safety, noise, etc.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 11, 2017)

exodus said:


> Currently on standby to head up north to the fires. We were activated then told to standby...  Hopefully we can go!


My FIL is there with Gold Ridge Fire District. Theyve been busy


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 11, 2017)

After almost a year of working as a medic, I finally had to call STEMI. Of course cardiac was not my first path to go down, I had to patch two 12 leads together to get a clean enough read to show it, and the lack of reciprocal changes threw me off...but eh, it was definitely different than his old EKG they had from 10 days ago and the doc didn't look at me like a ham fisted turd for my choice.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 12, 2017)

Well ****... my preceptor is getting sent up north for the fires...


----------



## terrible one (Oct 12, 2017)

Where you interning at?


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 12, 2017)

Well ****.....so my folks are on a Canada/New England cruise (started in Toronto, going around to New York), this morning my mom texted that Dad wasn't feeling well and left a tour early......cut to now and he's been evacuated to a hospital in Maine and is currently in surgery for suspected appendicitis :/


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 12, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Well ****.....so my folks are on a Canada/New England cruise (started in Toronto, going around to New York), this morning my mom texted that Dad wasn't feeling well and left a tour early......cut to now and he's been evacuated to a hospital in Maine and is currently in surgery for suspected appendicitis :/


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 12, 2017)

@Gurby here is the link for that STEMI. 

Anterior STEMI https://imgur.com/gallery/gFeZe


----------



## Gurby (Oct 12, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Well ****.....so my folks are on a Canada/New England cruise (started in Toronto, going around to New York), this morning my mom texted that Dad wasn't feeling well and left a tour early......cut to now and he's been evacuated to a hospital in Maine and is currently in surgery for suspected appendicitis :/



Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 13, 2017)

Dad is out of surgery now, Mom says the Doc said "VERY large angry appendix but no perforations" so sounds like everything went about as well as it could


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 13, 2017)

Normally it’s people who travel to Mexico and not Canada who end up returning without an organ or two...


----------



## Old Tracker (Oct 13, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Dad is out of surgery now, Mom says the Doc said "VERY large angry appendix but no perforations" so sounds like everything went about as well as it could



Glad he's gonna be okay. Now go study.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 13, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> @Gurby here is the link for that STEMI.
> 
> Anterior STEMI https://imgur.com/gallery/gFeZe


You jinxed me that day. 3 years as a medic and only my second STEMI. She was a hot mess too.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 13, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> You jinxed me that day. 3 years as a medic and only my second STEMI. She was a hot mess too.


Just spreading the love around. 

Was she the kind you look at and stemi shoots to the top of your assessment checklist?


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 13, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Just spreading the love around.
> 
> Was she the kind you look at and stemi shoots to the top of your assessment checklist?


Yes. And then some


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 13, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Yes. And then some


Those folks are always great at lighting a little fire under ya to get moving.


----------



## Chris07 (Oct 14, 2017)

Did a small group 12-lead lab the other day. My result came out with an Anterior Myocardial Infarction (Leads I, II, III) per the computer interpretation.

My reaction? 

".....Let's run that again."

I made LA County Fire Proud today. I will never forget my roots! (Not sure if that's a good thing though)

PS: I had an early repol and that pissed off the interpretation. The second run was clean.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 14, 2017)

Ok nobody bother me for the next couple hours... Oklahoma football is on...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 14, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Ok nobody bother me for the next couple hours... Oklahoma football is on...


Shouldn’t you be playing medic today..... oh wait... you don’t have a preceptor anymore haha


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 14, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Shouldn’t you be playing medic today..... oh wait... you don’t have a preceptor anymore haha



Still have my preceptor... however, he's in Sonoma Co. instead of Riverside Co.


----------



## Fire51 (Oct 14, 2017)

Just curious...

Does anyone here work for AMR in Redding California!?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 16, 2017)

I needs this right now


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 16, 2017)

If anyone is at or attending EMS World Expo and would like to meet up just let me know.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 16, 2017)

"Eventually after six attempts the fish came out in one piece and to our amazement it was a whole dover sole, measuring approximately 14cm in length."

Forceps, ftw...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 16, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> If anyone is at or attending EMS World Expo and would like to meet up just let me know.



I'll be there later today. I'd like to say hi. Are you going to the conference at all?


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 16, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I'll be there later today. I'd like to say hi. Are you going to the conference at all?



Just look for the midget that looks like Bobby Hill.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 16, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I'll be there later today. I'd like to say hi. Are you going to the conference at all?


Yes sir. I’m here today for PTEP, tomorrow for Cadaver lab and POCUS, and all 3 days of the conference.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 17, 2017)

Cool. I’m doing the Handtevy Instructor class today.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 17, 2017)

First class of the Master's is in the books. 3/36 credits; turned down overtime today because Healthcare Economics final, then I roll forward unto dawn!

I am really, really excited about this degree.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 17, 2017)

I wasn’t able to attend the AMTC Conference, or EMS World Expo, but that doesn’t mean I can’t enjoy a convention of sorts myself.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 17, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 4014
> 
> I wasn’t able to attend the AMTC Conference, or EMS World Expo, but that doesn’t mean I can’t enjoy a convention of sorts myself.


Helicopter party?


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 17, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Helicopter party?


Our backup, and backup to our backup are still waiting on their ferry flights. We’re finally back in our regular ship after about a week, or two.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 18, 2017)

Since we were in the classroom beginning of Academy this morning, I filled up my Yeti mug with coffee (it's normally my water bottle since it keeps it cold even when it's 90° out lol).....managed to spill the used grounds all over my kitchen floor right about the same time I'm normally leaving...get that cleaned up....and I get halfway to the Academy site before I realized I left my mug and coffee sitting on the counter at home.....yay lol

/break

Aint no party like a helicopter party.....and that's more birds than the Dept here owns for the whole island lol


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 18, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> and I get halfway to the Academy site before I realized I left my mug and coffee sitting on the counter at home.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 4015


pretty much exactly how I felt lol


----------



## exodus (Oct 18, 2017)

So a ****ing hobo decided it would be fun to throw a big *** rock at our ambulance and put a dent in the side of it.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 18, 2017)

exodus said:


> So a ****ing hobo decided it would be fun to throw a big *** rock at our ambulance and put a dent in the side of it.



But can you still run calls? 

Also, I hope you guys are okay.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 18, 2017)

exodus said:


> So a ****ing hobo decided it would be fun to throw a big *** rock at our ambulance and put a dent in the side of it.



Are you going to put that in the narrative for the incident report?


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 18, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Are you going to put that in the narrative for the incident report?


As long as he can quote it, it's kosher right?


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 19, 2017)

Maybe it is time for a new username. Spice things up a bit ha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 19, 2017)

SpicyChase said:


> Maybe it is time for a new username. Spice things up a bit ha



I fixed it for you.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 19, 2017)

ChaseyMcChaseFace said:


> Maybe it is time for a new username. Spice things up a bit ha





DesertMedic66 said:


> I fixed it for you.



I like mine better.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 20, 2017)

Sorry (not sorry) Chicago, not this year...

Also, what a nail-biting TNF game.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 20, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Sorry (not sorry) Chicago, not this year...
> 
> Also, what a nail biting TNF game.



Even though I'm an Angels fan, hopefully it's not another 108 years for the Cubs...


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 20, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Even though I'm an Angels fan, hopefully it's not another 108 years for the Cubs...


108? Pfffth, 30 years is too long in my book.


----------



## terrible one (Oct 20, 2017)

Ya that raider game was amazing and I don't care for either team


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hey guys/gals.

A friend of mine has recently moved to San Antonio Texas, and is looking for an in person EMT Advanced or Intermediate course.  Might any of our Tx members be able to point him in the right direction?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 21, 2017)

Well... 80 questions 30 minutes.  I'll find out Monday, I hope, that I passed the NRP exam again.  Peds is my weak spot though.

On a side note I know I will never forget the formula for estimating a peds ett.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 22, 2017)

Applied for two PT positions with AEL today. Its a foot in the door at least.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 22, 2017)

Bolt up GO CHARGERS!


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 22, 2017)

In-N-Out...I regret nothing!

Seriously though, @RocketMedic how deep will your loyalty run if they actually do disband the Chargers name, and brand? 

I feel kind of bad for them, and don’t think LA was the right move or market for them.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 23, 2017)

Depends on the nature of the disbandment/move. If they moved again, no big deal; I like the team more than the place. In fact, I'd be tickled pink if they moved to somewhere like San Antonio; even if they changed the name.

However, I could see leaving them if they treat the Bolt like poop.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 23, 2017)

And passed.  Back to my regularly scheduled programming and happy I get to keep this job!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 23, 2017)

Got three applications in the pipeline. I’m hopibg one pans out.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 23, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Got three applications in the pipeline. I’m hopibg one pans out.


Staying true to your name


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 23, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Staying true to your name



yes indeed.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 23, 2017)

I kinda want slim-fit EMS pants...sadly this is not a thing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 23, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> I kinda want slim-fit EMS pants...sadly this is not a thing.



Get a pair tailored. Start your own trend.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 23, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Get a pair tailored. Start your own trend.



Then I'll have to start going to the cobbler and getting my boots resoled, and the farrier for my horse 
In all seriousness, I think that (going to a tailor) may be my best bet.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 23, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Then I'll have to start going to the cobbler and getting my boots resoled, and the farrier for my horse
> In all seriousness, I think that (going to a tailor) may be my best bet.



You don’t get your boots resoled? If you’ve got good boots a cobbler can work wonders. 

Getting your uniforms tailored makes a HUGE difference, especially if you’re wearing a class B button down. Most people aren’t shaped the way uniforms are cut, and a tailor can make a baggy uniform shirt look fantastic for not much money. 

Once you start wearing tailored clothing, you’ll never want to buy a dress shirt or pants off the rack again.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 23, 2017)

@NomadicMedic I've been thinking about investing in a good pair of boots - Haix or something of the sort for that very reason. We actually just switched away from our white Class Bs...thank gosh. But I do need to get my current (baggy) uniform polo tailored.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 24, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Getting your uniforms tailored makes a HUGE difference, especially if you’re wearing a class B button down. Most people aren’t shaped the way uniforms are cut, and a tailor can make a baggy uniform shirt look fantastic for not much money.
> 
> Once you start wearing tailored clothing, you’ll never want to buy a dress shirt or pants off the rack again.


former coworker of mine got hired by dept of corrections.  they tailor ALL their officers shirts.  Says it makes a huge difference.

EMS? psssh, why should a company pay for you to look good in your uniform shirt?


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 24, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> EMS? psssh, why should a company pay for you to look good in your uniform shirt?



I'd rather have t-shirts & job shirts, sometimes...even though they look kinda sloppy in comparison to an (unwrinkled) polo or Class B shirt.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 24, 2017)

Yeah. I think we, speaking of EMS in general, do a mostly awful job of looking professional. 

Old T-shirt’s, faded EMS pants, dirty ball caps, scraggly facial hair, dip and Oakley sunglasses is a typical look here in Georgia.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 24, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> I'd rather have t-shirts & job shirts, sometimes...even though they look kinda sloppy in comparison to an (unwrinkled) polo or Class B shirt.


T-shirts and job shirts are my preferred winter uniform... it felt it was stupid to have to wear a buttondown shirt underneath, since it was just another thing to wash......

While I do agree with some of these things, I have to ask:


NomadicMedic said:


> Old T-shirt’s,


why hasn't the agency issued them new ones?


NomadicMedic said:


> faded EMS pants


why hasn't the agency issued them new ones?


NomadicMedic said:


> dirty ball caps


that's fair, but I haven't washed my ball cap.... ever..... i probably should.....


NomadicMedic said:


> scraggly facial hair


the agency doesn't have a respiratory protection policy requiring a person to be clean shaven?  or at least mostly clean shaven so they can wear an n-95 mask?


NomadicMedic said:


> dip


well, that is just gross, but it is the south, and many people in the south chew (and it's still gross).  almost as bad as the chainsmokers in EMS up north.


NomadicMedic said:


> Oakley sunglasses is a typical look here in Georgia.


you don't like oakley sunglasses?  they keep the sun out of your eyes.

Some of those things seem like agency failures instead of unprofessional providers.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 24, 2017)

@NomadicMedic I definitely agree - EMS is far from the most professional of industries. That said, we also have among the lowest entry standards for public safety & healthcare.

I don't mind (clean) t-shirts, but I think the dip & scraggly beard would be too much for me to tolerate.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 24, 2017)

I got the facial hair, hated being without it. But I am not allowed to look like I belong in a cotton eyed Joe video and I don't look like a 15 year old desperately trying to look like I do.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 24, 2017)

I wonder what we'd look like in Business Casual?


----------



## Qulevrius (Oct 25, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I wonder what we'd look like in Business Casual?



Like street pushers ?


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 25, 2017)

im gettinng terrier kisses!


----------



## Flying (Oct 25, 2017)

Morning thoughts: What would a ECG on a Gallifreyan look like?


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 25, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I wonder what we'd look like in Business Casual?


Management at our local AMR are last out on runs, theu go out every day and they look sketchy.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 25, 2017)

Flying said:


> Gallifreyan



I had the same thought about Klingons recently.


----------



## Qulevrius (Oct 25, 2017)

Holidays are closing in ! Anyone’s got good leads on downpriced Haix Airpower XR(1 or 2, doesn’t matter) ? Downpriced qualifier = 25%-30% or more off their regular arm+leg+1/2 kidney price.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 25, 2017)

And I've finally put in for an apartment.  Will be nice to get my family out here finally.  I miss my wife and kiddo.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 25, 2017)

Good news: got an interview for a great position lined up. 

Bad news: tree fell on my house in Delaware. 

You win some, you lose some.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 25, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Good news: got an interview for a great position lined up.
> 
> Bad news: tree fell on my house in Delaware.
> 
> You win some, you lose some.


Sucks man, but there’s a reason for everything I suppose. Maybe Delaware truly misses you...

...and your username.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 26, 2017)

Go Astros!


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 26, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Go Astros!


Eh, it’s one game. And there’s plenty of fight left in Dem Bums’. We’ll see...


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 26, 2017)

Man....I like letting overdoses sleep...but they keep breathing 5 times a minute this week.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 27, 2017)

Border wall prototypes cost an average of $450k for 30 feet in length...to cover 650 miles of border, that would be, $51.48bn...


----------



## terrible one (Oct 27, 2017)

And we are losing another medic, already down a few which means more forces coming my way. Great :/


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 28, 2017)

It's a hoodie and pajama pants kind of morning. Brrr.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 28, 2017)

Got a message from a Medic that I used to work with. A guy he knows at one of the AEL bases applied unofficially asked about me. Supposedly got stellar reviews, not sure I trust what this guy says so who knows what he really said, in other news its my first time out deer hunting this year


----------



## cruiseforever (Oct 28, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> It's a hoodie and pajama pants kind of morning. Brrr.
> 
> View attachment 4028



Might be four to five months before it gets that warm again.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Oct 28, 2017)

In case you hadn't heard... this has been an issue

Shirts to commemorate

https://stationsix.net/products/too-hot


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 28, 2017)

Blood drive today with my Fire Recruit Class


----------



## terrible one (Oct 28, 2017)

I don't get it? What's he deal with the shirts?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 28, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> View attachment 4029
> 
> In case you hadn't heard... this has been an issue
> 
> ...


P-plus truck catch on fire?


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 29, 2017)

Woke up to an email with an interview date. Yay!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 29, 2017)

I also have an interview scheduled. Next week, I’m flying to interview for what sounds like a great fit.

We’ll see if it’s as good as it sounds.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 29, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I also have an interview scheduled. Next week, I’m flying to interview for what sounds like a great fit.
> 
> We’ll see if it’s as good as it sounds.


Good luck. Mines not till January.....for whatever reason.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 29, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I also have an interview scheduled. Next week, I’m flying to interview for what sounds like a great fit.
> 
> We’ll see if it’s as good as it sounds.


Fly where?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 29, 2017)

Tigger said:


> Fly where?



I’ll PM you.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 29, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I’ll PM you.



Must be good then.


----------



## agregularguy (Oct 29, 2017)

Had only 1.5 calls today on my 12 hour shift. Fewest I've had since getting here! Was not expecting that considering we were level 0 for both transport trucks and QRVs for several hours on Friday. Was figuring it would be like that all weekend.


----------



## ThePants (Oct 30, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> Had only 1.5 calls today on my 12 hour shift. Fewest I've had since getting here! Was not expecting that considering we were level 0 for both transport trucks and QRVs for several hours on Friday. Was figuring it would be like that all weekend.


 I've averaged 1-2 calls per 12 for the last week and a half. Today has been almost non-stop transfers and psychs.  Was hoping to grab a bite, but just got another psych with an hour and a half left on shift. I guess the vacation is over.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 30, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Woke up to an email with an interview date. Yay!



Congratulations! Local position?



GMCmedic said:


> Good luck. Mines not till January.....for whatever reason.



Maybe new budget year?


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 30, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> Congratulations! Local position?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe new budget year?


Thanks.  Its an hour and a half drive in the state to the South.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 30, 2017)

It’s official. I’m the grim reaper. I’ve been averaging a full arrest every shift since I’ve been at my internship. I’m slowly thinning the population of our area.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 30, 2017)

Damn, of course I'd discover my trucks battery is so completely dead that not even a jump will get it to turn over....right as it's time to leave on Monday morning -_-


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 30, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I also have an interview scheduled. Next week, I’m flying to interview for what sounds like a great fit.
> 
> We’ll see if it’s as good as it sounds.


Good luck man. That little one you put in for?


----------



## Old Tracker (Oct 30, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> It’s official. I’m the grim reaper. I’ve been averaging a full arrest every shift since I’ve been at my internship. I’m slowly thinning the population of our area.



It's a tough job, but someone has to do it.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Oct 30, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> P-plus truck catch on fire?



Four in three months… Two of them were a total loss


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 30, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> Four in three months… Two of them were a total loss


Damn all in one op?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Oct 30, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Damn all in one op?



Yes.  The working theory is that a batch of alternators are seizing causing the belt to heat up resulting in fire.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 31, 2017)

Hahaha of course....well the good news is my truck is running now (Yay!!!) Bad news is that that's *after* I bought a new $100 starter...that so far wasn't needed (and is still in its box)...apparently I didn't spend enough time messing with the battery itself, even though I tried jumping it earlier and messed with the connections...when disconnecting those to begin install of new starter I decided to do one last clean of the battery cables and posts before undoing parts...and wouldn't ya know it? It worked and my truck runs now!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 31, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> Yes.  The working theory is that a batch of alternators are seizing causing the belt to heat up resulting in fire.


Or a very pissed off employee


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 31, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Good luck man. That little one you put in for?



No, they hired from within for that job, as I expected. This is a newer development and one that sounds like it was made for me.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 31, 2017)

Anybody use a Kindle for books?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 31, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Anybody use a Kindle for books?



I did. Now the kindle app for iPad.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 31, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I did. Now the kindle app for iPad.


Ah, ok. I was thinking Kindle > iPad, because a Kindle would keep me focused on the reading (and I figure I don't need the extra features an iPad offers, since I could use a phone or laptop). Did you find the Kindle adequate for reading?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 31, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Anybody use a Kindle for books?


Me. I have an old Kindle2 that im finally goimg to replace plus i use the app on my phone and tablet


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 31, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Me. I have an old Kindle2 that im finally goimg to replace plus i use the app on my phone and tablet



What're you replacing with?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 31, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> What're you replacing with?


Havent decided. One of the newer model kindles. Just haven't decided which one yet lol


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 31, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Anybody use a Kindle for books?


Nook for books (great for reading outside by the pool), ipad for comic books.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 31, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Havent decided. One of the newer model kindles. Just haven't decided which one yet lol



I was looking at the new one (Oasis?) but boy, it is pricier than I want it to be...


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 31, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Anybody use a Kindle for books?


I had one of the first generation Kindle e-readers back in the day. I also used to read a lot more back then lol....my very first deployment in 2008 I had a footlocker full of books, I got the Kindle right before my 2nd deployment in '09 and loved it.

Nowadays I have a Kindle Fire tablet....getring to be an older model now, the HDX model that had the top of the line specs....its great, can read regular books, comics, magazine subscriptions, etc. Plus regular tablet apps for games and stuff (so.....if you're looking for a pure reader to avoid all those distractions, Amazon still makes reader only Kindles that'll be good for you, vs the Fire which is full tablet with all its distractions). The only downside is Amazon's newest Fire generation went for the "cheap, but basic" philosophy...so you can get one for ~$50 but at a fraction of the specs of my older higher end HDX model, and it's wearing out now (I've had it a few years)


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 1, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> I was looking at the new one (Oasis?) but boy, it is pricier than I want it to be...



You don’t really need a Kindle with all the bells and whistles. A simple Kindle Paperwhite does the job just fine. I used to have a Kindle Fire which died in a fire [/pun] exactly a year after it was bought, got a Paperwhite and never looked back.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 1, 2017)

New hobby on the horizon: I bought a welder


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 1, 2017)

Also, I own/run that website from which I shared the burning ambo shirt... I'd encourage you all to take a look. https://stationsix.net/products/too-hot


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 2, 2017)

Congratulations Houston Astros! 
#HoustonStrong


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 2, 2017)

Yu mad @VentMonkey? Sorry had to, better luck next year. Cool to see Houston pull it off considering a hurricane demolished the city.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 2, 2017)

SandpitMedic said:


> Congratulations Houston Astros!
> #HoustonStrong


Great Series, good for them, that said...





Tried and true, I still bleed blue.

#DemBumsin2018


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 2, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> So certain paramedics aren't meeting the standard


Fixed that for you.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 2, 2017)

Any chance we can get the rsi topic broken off into a thread called "The Great RSI Debate"?  It's too linear for the 100% directionless thread.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 2, 2017)

Chris07 said:


> I was attempting to be a smart ***.


Sorry, I missed that.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 2, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> Any chance we can get the rsi topic broken off into a thread called "The Great RSI Debate"?  It's too linear for the 100% directionless thread.


Stick it in here:
http://emtlife.com/threads/the-great-airway-debate.44436/


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 2, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Stick it in here:
> http://emtlife.com/threads/the-great-airway-debate.44436/







(That's a good thread idea...I will try and come up with something to write )


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 2, 2017)

So I guess someone order the 10g NAR decompression needles instead of the 14g. Looked like I was ramming a railroad spike in some poor old lady’s chest. Worked like a champ tho. Tracheobronchial rupture ain’t no joke.

Here is a fun scenario. Patient has a Trachenobroncial injury to the right bronchus. Can’t see anything distal to the right mainstem bronchus on CT. Right Tension Pnuemothroax with massive tracheal deviation to the left. You need to intubate, what to do you with the tube? Try to blindly left mainstem it? Bury it to the hub and hope you are distal to the injury? Will that make the issue worse?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 2, 2017)

Chase said:


> So I guess someone order the 10g NAR decompression needles instead of the 14g. Looked like I was ramming a railroad spike in some poor old lady’s chest. Worked like a champ tho. Tracheobronchial rupture ain’t no joke.
> 
> Here is a fun scenario. Patient has a Trachenobroncial injury to the right bronchus. Can’t see anything distal to the right mainstem bronchus on CT. Right Tension Pnuemothroax with massive tracheal deviation to the left. You need to intubate, what to do you with the tube? Try to blindly left mainstem it? Bury it to the hub and hope you are distal to the injury? Will that make the issue worse?



Man that is a tough one. Decompress and then try to intubate the left side, I guess. You can do it with a regular ETT, though it is probably much easier with a DLT. I'm sure @E tank has much more experience with that than I do.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 2, 2017)

Remi said:


> DLT


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double-lumen_endobronchial_tube?

Looks like sorcery to me...


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 2, 2017)

Chase said:


> So I guess someone order the 10g NAR decompression needles instead of the 14g. Looked like I was ramming a railroad spike in some poor old lady’s chest. Worked like a champ tho. Tracheobronchial rupture ain’t no joke.
> 
> Here is a fun scenario. Patient has a Trachenobroncial injury to the right bronchus. Can’t see anything distal to the right mainstem bronchus on CT. Right Tension Pnuemothroax with massive tracheal deviation to the left. You need to intubate, what to do you with the tube? Try to blindly left mainstem it? Bury it to the hub and hope you are distal to the injury? Will that make the issue worse?


I want nothing to do with that. 

Couldn't the left subsequently collapse also with a right mainstem intubation?


----------



## Chris07 (Nov 2, 2017)

Question to all you medics:

Has any of you ever seen Electrical Alternans in a patient?

The amount of pericardial effusion required to literally allow the heart to swing back and forth within the pericardial sac seems like it would make it a relatively uncommon. 


Edit: I’d imagine that an ultrasound finding like below would not be common and is probably an extreme example. That’s a lot of fluid!


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 2, 2017)

Chris07 said:


> Question to all you medics:
> 
> Has any of you ever seen Electrical Alternans in a patient?
> 
> The amount of pericardial effusion required to literally allow the heart to swing back and forth within the pericardial sac seems like it would make it a relatively uncommon.


I think I might have as a student, but I honestly don't remember with 100% certainty.


----------



## Chris07 (Nov 2, 2017)

I updated my post. Get the needle out. Time to do a little pericardiocentesis.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 2, 2017)

Chris07 said:


> Question to all you medics:
> 
> Has any of you ever seen Electrical Alternans in a patient?
> 
> The amount of pericardial effusion required to literally allow the heart to swing back and forth within the pericardial sac seems like it would make it a relatively uncommon.



I’ve seen it a few times in the ICU. Pulsus paradoxus is more commonly noticed. Usually it is seen in patients with a large slowly forming pericardial effusion most commonly with malignancy. Those who acutely develop a large enough effusion to cause Electrical Alterans die shortly there after.


----------



## Chris07 (Nov 2, 2017)

Chase said:


> I’ve seen it a few times in the ICU. Pulsus paradoxus is more commonly noticed. Usually it is seen in patients with a large slowly forming pericardial effusion most commonly with malignancy. Those who acutely develop a large enough effusion to cause Electrical Alterans die shortly there after.



Yea. In a clinical simulation we had a patient who was a cancer patient with gradually worsening SOB x2 weeks with wheezing. So malignant pericardial effusion is the likely cause.

While the pericardium is pretty stiff, I’d imagine that if fluid leakage into the pericardium was gradual enough, the pericardium would have some degree of compliance and stretch a bit. Going from zero to full bore quickly is just going to crush the heart immediately.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 2, 2017)

Chris07 said:


> While the pericardium is pretty stiff, I’d imagine that if fluid leakage into the pericardium was gradual enough, the pericardium would have some degree of compliance and stretch a bit. Going from zero to full bore quickly is just going to crush the heart immediately.



It’s all about volume vs time. A relatively small increase in pericardial volume abruptly, something like 100ml, can cause Tamponade and a slowly accumulating effusion can be something crazy like 1000ml before causing hemodynamic compromise. Also depends on the compliance of the pericardium. Stiff, I.e pericarditis, with effusion is bad.


----------



## E tank (Nov 2, 2017)

Remi said:


> Man that is a tough one. Decompress and then try to intubate the left side, I guess. You can do it with a regular ETT, though it is probably much easier with a DLT. I'm sure @E tank has much more experience with that than I do.


 
Yeah...no...any pathology like that makes even a DLT really hard, and thats with a fiber optic bronchoscope. Without a FOB, chest tube, normal intubation just past cords,  place patient on left side and get to the OR.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 2, 2017)

E tank said:


> Yeah...no...any pathology like that makes even a DLT really hard, and thats with a fiber optic bronchoscope. Without a FOB, chest tube, normal intubation just past cords,  place patient on left side and get to the OR.



Pretty much what we did. Attempted to blindly intubate the left which wasn’t going to happen given the amount of deviation and then just left it at the normal depth and rapid transport to the trauma center for a fiberoptic bronch and chest tube. Had to decompress a couple times. If she coded I would have maybe just buried it to the hub to try to pass the injury.


----------



## E tank (Nov 2, 2017)

Chase said:


> It’s all about volume vs time. A relatively small increase in pericardial volume abruptly, something like 100ml, can cause Tamponade and a slowly accumulating effusion can be something crazy like 1000ml before causing hemodynamic compromise. Also depends on the compliance of the pericardium. Stiff, I.e pericarditis, with effusion is bad.



Absolutely right. An effusion that develops over a month or so, especially in a younger patient can be tolerated extremely well. The patient will feel horrible, but their echo will look like they should have been dead for days. Easily over a liter and a half in the pericardium is well tolerated over a period of time like that. The physiology adapts as if there is chronic RVF and retains volume. This allows for a rise in venous return and what is lost in contractility is "made up" for with volume. Not very efficient but life prolonging. 

400-500 cc in 45 minutes, way different situation. No time to adapt to the fall in filling and contractility.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 2, 2017)

Well, skills testing is only halfway, and we're already down one recruit...


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 3, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> Any chance we can get the rsi topic broken off into a thread called "The Great RSI Debate"?  It's too linear for the 100% directionless thread.





VentMonkey said:


> Stick it in here:
> http://emtlife.com/threads/the-great-airway-debate.44436/



Done. If I missed one, please let me know.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 3, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> skills testing


Fire or EMS side of the skills?


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 3, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Fire or EMS side of the skills?


Fire side skills for my group. The other half of our class thays doing medical first did their NREMT a week or two ago i think? They should be finishing up their ER clinicals and ambulance ride alongs soon


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 3, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> The other half of our class thays doing medical first did their NREMT a week or two ago i think? They should be finishing up their ER clinicals and ambulance ride alongs soon



How does this work for you considering you already have your NREMT?


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 3, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> How does this work for you considering you already have your NREMT?


It doesn't actually, because like a noob, I never renewed my NREMT and let it expire a few years ago. All I have is my California cert which expires at the end of this month


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 3, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> It doesn't actually, because like a noob, I never renewed my NREMT and let it expire a few years ago. All I have is my California cert which expires at the end of this month



Bummer.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 3, 2017)

So yeah, I just take the full class with everyone else, and take the NR EMT at Tue end like everyone else who's never had it.....but I think (though I could be wrong) even the guy who has his medic license will be doing the same (except maybe taking the National)


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 3, 2017)

@Jim37F, seems silly to put a medic through your EMT course but I ain't the guy paying his salary 
About fire stuff...what's the deal with the US doing things so differently than Europe? I mean, fire is fire is fire, no?


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 3, 2017)

Haha yeah....i suppose they may do something different with the current NR guys but we don't start medical for like 3 more weeks so we'll see how that all plays out 

As far as Europe, I got no clue what they do there so yeah lol heck our books show like 20 different ways to load hose lines on the trucks and we only use 2 of them haha


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 3, 2017)

Well we all passed the rest of our skills today first time goes! But....simeone in the other group (and I haven't heard a lot of details) got fired today...2 Recruits gone in as many days :/


----------



## MMiz (Nov 5, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> So yeah, I just take the full class with everyone else, and take the NR EMT at Tue end like everyone else who's never had it.....but I think (though I could be wrong) even the guy who has his medic license will be doing the same (except maybe taking the National)



Did you tell them you're an EMTLife member with 2500+ posts, 1,500 likes, and more than 100 trophies?  That's deserving automatic NREMT in my book.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 5, 2017)

MMiz said:


> Did you tell them you're an EMTLife member with 2500+ posts, 1,500 likes, and more than 100 trophies?  That's deserving automatic NREMT in my book.


It is about as good as a qualifier of skills.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 5, 2017)

Went deer hunting yesterday. For about 3 hours straight two juvenile bobcats kept pestering each other a couple spoil banks over. My rectum swallowed half my stool the first time. They make some awful noises.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 5, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Went deer hunting yesterday. For about 3 hours straight two juvenile bobcats kept pestering each other a couple spoil banks over. My rectum swallowed half my stool the first time. They make some awful noises.


I remember almost getting ran over by a deer running full speed at me. Popped out of the woodline and did an instant 180 about 10 feet away from me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 5, 2017)

I'll be do glad when this damned rally is over


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 5, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I remember almost getting ran over by a deer running full speed at me. Popped out of the woodline and did an instant 180 about 10 feet away from me.


I have a buddy that doubled up that way. Two does barreling at him. He shot the first at 5 yards when it pulled up and turned broad side. Through and through and hit the smaller doe in the neck. It was funny after the fact


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 5, 2017)

So I finally got my tv working lol, instead of a cable plan I opted for a $20 over the air antenna.....I've got the local NBC and CBS affiliates, a local channel, and a bunch of misc religious channels, and even a Spanish language channel (wouldn't have expected that here, if anything I woulda thought I would get a few Hawaiian language channels, or even a Japanese language channel given the largest minority here....) but I don't pick up the local Fox affiliate lol


----------



## E tank (Nov 5, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Went deer hunting yesterday. For about 3 hours straight two juvenile bobcats kept pestering each other a couple spoil banks over. My rectum swallowed half my stool the first time. They make some awful noises.



Ooooph TMI bro....but me too, minus the bobcats and deer, unfortunately. Racked the .243 for a 12 ga....on to pheasant!


----------



## E tank (Nov 5, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> I have a buddy that doubled up that way. Two does barreling at him. He shot the first at 5 yards when it pulled up and turned broad side. Through and through and hit the smaller doe in the neck. It was funny after the fact



Had a guy I was sedating for a procedure and we got to talking hunting. I try to pick up honey holes after I sedate guys...much easier that way (is that wrong?) He was telling me that he drew an cow tag for elk and went out one morning. He was set up where there was a little knoll about 200 yards in front of him. A cow popped up from behind  the knoll and he shot her, but she popped up again, so he took another shot, having apparently missed. Happened 2 more times and he was beginning to think he had a bent barrel or something. He finally got up and took a walk to see what the story was and found 4 dead cow elk on the ground. Got into his pickup to where he could find cell coverage and called every guy he knew with a cow tag.....What guys will tell you after a little versed and fentanyl.....


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 5, 2017)

Well had a little fun today. Picked up my new kydex holster and got a book on the way home.  Then of course I start getting a migraine, so going to the see the new Thor movie is out for the night.  Now just chilling at home waiting for it to get late enough to justify falling asleep and not waking up at O dark 30.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 6, 2017)

E tank said:


> Had a guy I was sedating for a procedure and we got to talking hunting. I try to pick up honey holes after I sedate guys...much easier that way (is that wrong?) He was telling me that he drew an cow tag for elk and went out one morning. He was set up where there was a little knoll about 200 yards in front of him. A cow popped up from behind  the knoll and he shot her, but she popped up again, so he took another shot, having apparently missed. Happened 2 more times and he was beginning to think he had a bent barrel or something. He finally got up and took a walk to see what the story was and found 4 dead cow elk on the ground. Got into his pickup to where he could find cell coverage and called every guy he knew with a cow tag.....What guys will tell you after a little versed and fentanyl.....


Dang, does hunting spot scouting count as an indication for those meds?


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 6, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> So I finally got my tv working lol, instead of a cable plan I opted for a $20 over the air antenna...



+ Netfix (& Amazon Prime)?


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 6, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> + Netfix (& Amazon Prime)?


Yeah, OTA antenna plus Amazon Prime Fire Stick (no Netflix tho)


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 6, 2017)

I loathe myself....I joined the "Super cool wraparound Oakley" club. I love Oakley but have always despised the wraparound styles as commonly seen in EMS. However since working on the helicopter I have broken a few pairs of the slim framed styles and finally broke down and got a pair. They seem like they will hold up better and fit under my motorcycle/flight helmet. I just need to avoid looking in a mirror


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 6, 2017)

And speaking of deer hunting, was out trying to get a squirrel or two and a little spike buck walked right by at 25 yards. If only I had more than an old Marlin model 60.....Three more days of work and I know where I'll be going back to.



Chase said:


> I loathe myself....I joined the "Super cool wraparound Oakley" club. I love Oakley but have always despised the wraparound styles as commonly seen in EMS. However since working on the helicopter I have broken a few pairs of the slim framed styles and finally broke down and got a pair. They seem like they will hold up better and fit under my motorcycle/flight helmet. I just need to avoid looking in a mirror


What did you have that was breaking? I bought some flak 2.0's as a day to day and replacement for my old shooting glasses for clay shooting. They've held up well so far. Enough coverage for shooting and stuff, but they don't look like a giant mirror stuck on my face like the larger Oakley's.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 6, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> What did you have that was breaking? I bought some flak 2.0's as a day to day and replacement for my old shooting glasses for clay shooting. They've held up well so far. Enough coverage for shooting and stuff, but they don't look like a giant mirror stuck on my face like the larger Oakley's.



A couple pairs of Silver XL’s. But to be fair they are more fashion styles than hard use. Never had an issues with my shooting glasses that I beat up on a regular basis.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 7, 2017)

Always good to see EMTLife members in real life. I got a chance to grab dinner with @Jon last night. 

(Didn’t I just see you at EMSworld?)


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 7, 2017)

Decided it was time for a name change.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 7, 2017)

PotatoMedic said:


> Decided it was time for a name change.


What are you, Irish?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 7, 2017)

I turn old tomorrow


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Nov 7, 2017)

PotatoMedic said:


> Decided it was time for a name change.


Wait, who is this? Old SandpitMedic?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 7, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Wait, who is this? Old SandpitMedic?


Nah the the former Washington medic now in Idaho.


----------



## terrible one (Nov 7, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I turn old tomorrow



What’s old?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 7, 2017)

terrible one said:


> What’s old?


 12


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I turn old tomorrow



30?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> 30?


That's the one Lol


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> That's the one Lol



Condolences


----------



## terrible one (Nov 8, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> That's the one Lol



Lol oh man guess I better start growing up then


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 8, 2017)

I’ll be there in 2 and half years. Guess i better get back in school. I always said Masters by 30, but don’t think that’s happening.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 8, 2017)

Found something cool on an EKG today I have never seen. I'll share later tonight.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm about 8 months away from that milestone (though one of our Recruits hit it the other day)

In other news, we have successfully completed our IFSAC FF1 and FF2 certifications. We have one more week of Fireground Survival and Rapid Intervention Team training and then we're done with the firefighting portion of our Academy. After FGS/RIT we spend like 3 weeks doing drivers training and then we roll into the EMT portion of class (the half of our Academy that did EMT first, sounds like they all passed the National registry this week as well)


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 8, 2017)

Gotta work tomorrow so this won't make a scenario. For your viewing pleasure. Little hint, home boy was cold as **** when we took this. Bit of a cardiology nerd, so had to save this one, never seen it til today.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Gotta work tomorrow so this won't make a scenario. For your viewing pleasure. Little hint, home boy was cold as **** when we took this. Bit of a cardiology nerd, so had to save this one, never seen it til today.


Them are some purty J waves


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 8, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Them are some purty J waves


Courtesy of a core temp in the high 70's per the transporting crew we assisted.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 9, 2017)

Good ol' Osborn waves


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 10, 2017)

So last night I got ROSC on a pregnant female. It's cool as a EMT but even cooler when you're the one running the code.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 10, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> It's cool as a EMT but even cooler when you're the one running the code.



Congrats!

(I've always felt like codes are the BLS call of BLS calls, you know?)


----------



## terrible one (Nov 10, 2017)

Working on 36 page background packets is ridiculous. Like really you need to know about a job I had 16 years ago? C’mon


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 10, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> So last night I got ROSC on a pregnant female. It's cool as a EMT but even cooler when you're the one running the code.



Update from my preceptor. Baby had good heart tones and movement. Mom was starting to move her head around, but still unresponsive. The hospital was setting up a flight to a peds center where they were gonna deliver within 24 hrs. (this was at 2030 last night).


----------



## Old Tracker (Nov 10, 2017)

Got a question for you all.  The call was for a female having a heart attack. 67 yo F being brought toward town by good guy neighbor who also just happened to have a sat phone, He has legit reasons, due to employment for having it. But, I digress.  We meet him on the highway.  Female is passenger in the front seat and is the proverbial (this person looks sick). Complains of chest and back pain 10 on the scale. Very lethargic, but with good eye opening, not dependent on voice. Knows her name, but has no idea where on the highway she's at. (Understandable)

As we are getting her out of the vehicle and onto the cot, she has a seizure. Lasts about two minutes and recovery about the same. Husband tells us, Oh, she has epilepsy too. Along with the hypertension he had mentioned earlier.

Get her loaded, give her 4 baby aspirins.  First blood pressure was 158 over 76 or so. Hook her up to the ECG with a 12 lead and it says sinus rhythm but later T wave is irregular...not specific.  She's bradycardic down in the 50s. It varied.  O2 sat was 94 on room air, put her on an NC at 4 lpm and O2 jumps to 98/99.

Enroute to the airport, Pt is getting very drowsy. Her pain over time went from the 10 to a zero. Watching her and the lifepak and getting good O2 readings but PR/HR starts disappearing as she is getting drowsy.  Can ausculate a heart beat, not bounding, but not weak either, but there are no audible arrhythmias  either.

Now for the question, as I am watching the Pt, she coughs. As she coughs her PR goes up.  I have her do it again. PR goes up again.  I can get the same increase by having her take deep breaths. Now we are keeping her at a HR of between 59 to 69 until the plane gets there.  

They really didn't have time to answer my rookie question as they were packaging her for the flight to El Paso.

What was I looking at?  Maybe a pulmonary embolism instead of a cardiac event?  Pulmonary event precipitated by a cardiac problem?  Both, like in CHF?  I'm very curious. Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 10, 2017)

AV block on the monitor? Sounds like some sinus node dysfunction.


----------



## Old Tracker (Nov 10, 2017)

As a Basic, due to our location, we get to do stuff most B's don't, but interpreting ECG's is not something we do or even have classes in locally. What I did see was the T wave looked like there was a long time between the S and the T and the T was ramped, not like the pics one sees of STEMIs though.  I'll try to read up more on the AV blocks. Thank you.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 10, 2017)

Chase said:


> I’ll be there in 2 and half years. Guess i better get back in school. I always said Masters by 30, but don’t think that’s happening.



Meh, unless you are working towards NP why bother? You are young; just enjoy flying for a few years and then look ahead. 

OTOH, there aren't many jobs where you can do much of your schoolwork while you are on the clock. So spending your downtime now at work chipping away at a MSN might make sense. But that only works if you are much more disciplined and motivated than I was when I was a young flight paramedic in my mid-20's, lol.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 10, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Update from my preceptor. Baby had good heart tones and movement. Mom was starting to move her head around, but still unresponsive. The hospital was setting up a flight to a peds center where they were gonna deliver within 24 hrs. (this was at 2030 last night).


Awesome work man.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 11, 2017)

terrible one said:


> Working on 36 page background packets is ridiculous. Like really you need to know about a job I had 16 years ago? C’mon



It’s even more ridiculous when in order to volunteer with a local county sheriff’s office, you need to do the same. That was a long 2 weeks.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 11, 2017)

12 more hours and I have 8 days off and 7 of them ill be hunting. No plans to shave in that time either


----------



## Chris07 (Nov 12, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Gotta work tomorrow so this won't make a scenario. For your viewing pleasure. Little hint, home boy was cold as **** when we took this. Bit of a cardiology nerd, so had to save this one, never seen it til today.



Correct me if I'm wrong, please.

From the inferior leads strip:
- Right Axis Deviation. Quick inspection shows a mostly negative lead I, and a positive aVF.
- I see the elevated J points (J waves)

From the last strip:
- a PR interval greater than 200ms (> 5 small boxes), which is a 1st degree block (caused by hypothermia in this case).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 12, 2017)

The waiting game continues. 
Second interview, seemed promising. 

I hope to know if I landed this new job by Thanksgiving.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 12, 2017)

Remi said:


> OTOH, there aren't many jobs where you can do much of your schoolwork while you are on the clock. So spending your downtime now at work chipping away at a MSN might make sense. But that only works if you are much more disciplined and motivated than I was when I was a young flight paramedic in my mid-20's, lol.



I think i will eventually do CRNA but i kinda thought about getting my ACNP in the mean time since the programs are fairly flexible and mostly online.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 12, 2017)

Chase said:


> I think i will eventually do CRNA but i kinda thought about getting my ACNP in the mean time since the programs are fairly flexible and mostly online.


If you really want to do anesthesia, go for it. I like what I do and I'm glad I did it. But honestly, if I had it to do over again, I would probably keep flying for a handful more years while doing a combined FNP/ACNP program mostly online. 

There are so many awesome opportunities for NP's, and it's only getting better. And the initial investment of both time and money is much smaller than becoming a CRNA.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 12, 2017)

Chase said:


> mostly online



It's pretty interesting that they do mostly online programs. Do they have you doing clinical time as an NP student? They must, right?

Also...graduate school applications are *the worst thing ever*.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 13, 2017)

Just met a 94 year old WWII vet who was an infantryman in Europe, looked 74, still incredibly mobile, lived on his own, and just a cool *** dude. Can't ask for a much better way to start the day. When I am 94, I either want to be dead or be like this guy.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 13, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> When I am 94, I either want to be dead or be like this guy.


Sad to think there are only ~550k WWII vets still alive today.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 13, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Just met a 94 year old WWII vet who was an infantryman in Europe, looked 74, still incredibly mobile, lived on his own, and just a cool *** dude. Can't ask for a much better way to start the day. When I am 94, I either want to be dead or be like this guy.



I know what you mean. I met an AAF bomber pilot a while back who looked like he was 70, drove a Cobra Mustang and rocked what I thought was his dad's bomber jacket. Turned out it was _his,_ earned the hard way. 

He got a kick out of my 22.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 13, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> It's pretty interesting that they do mostly online programs. *Do they have you doing clinical time as an NP student?* They must, right?.



Minimum of 500 hours for a FNP program to be accredited, but the mean for FNP students is close to 700. A combined (FNP/ACNP, or FNP/PCP) program would require many more hours.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 13, 2017)

@Remi, oh ok -- that makes sense, given the prerequisites/background required.


----------



## Chris07 (Nov 13, 2017)

Just as an aside, how deep into the sciences do NP programs go. It seems to me it less science and more taking what you already know and applying it to clinical practice and management of patients. Is it really more of a quick and dirty “here’s what you need to know to function “ type thing or do they take full blown pathophys and biochem? Or is there no real science type classes?


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 13, 2017)

Chris07 said:


> Just as an aside, how deep into the sciences do NP programs go. It seems to me it less science and more taking what you already know and applying it to clinical practice and management of patients. Is it really more of a quick and dirty “here’s what you need to know to function “ type thing or do they take full blown pathophys and biochem? Or is there no real science type classes?



Most FNP programs do not require Biochem prior. CRNA and ACNP usually require Graduate Physics and Biochem prior to enrolling. All the MSN programs should include graduate level pharm, patho, etc. 

https://www.barnesjewishcollege.edu...titioner-Concentration/Sample-Course-Sequence


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 13, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> I know what you mean. I met an AAF bomber pilot a while back who looked like he was 70, drove a Cobra Mustang and rocked what I thought was his dad's bomber jacket. Turned out it was _his,_ earned the hard way.
> 
> He got a kick out of my 22.


He sounds like an awesome guy as well. Living the good life haha.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 13, 2017)

@Remi and @E tank. This is right up y'alls alley. Had a case of presumed hereditary angioedema today. Significant swelling to the neck and tounge, couldn't breathe well, drooling, and the works. Everything went as good as can hope during the ride, but do y'all have any little pearls of experience to share for patients like this?

Position of comfort and coaching worked for the ride, but she got a cric in the ED after declining suddenly. What y'all thresholds of passive vs aggressive managment and any little things y'all find helpful in these cases? I know where my plans and acceptable limits were and felt comfortable with them, but I want to hear y'all's thoughts pertaining to prehospital since the last time I saw something like this was literally my first ride along about 3 years ago.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 13, 2017)

@Chase, you know, I always found it interesting that they split up the acute care tracks for NPs by age but have both FNP and pediatric specialties...never really make sense to me why they didn't have an acute care generalist of some kind, like a "hospitalist NP" or something.


----------



## E tank (Nov 13, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> @Remi and @E tank. This is right up y'alls alley. Had a case of presumed hereditary angioedema today. Significant swelling to the neck and tounge, couldn't breathe well, drooling, and the works. Everything went as good as can hope during the ride, but do y'all have any little pearls of experience to share for patients like this?
> 
> Position of comfort and coaching worked for the ride, but she got a cric in the ED after declining suddenly. What y'all thresholds of passive vs aggressive managment and any little things y'all find helpful in these cases? I know where my plans and acceptable limits were and felt comfortable with them, but I want to hear y'all's thoughts pertaining to prehospital since the last time I saw something like this was literally my first ride along about 3 years ago.



Just reading the post makes my palms sweat a little...I doubt I have anything for you that you don't already know. The back of an ambulance is a rotten place to intubate someone let alone do a surgical airway. All I would say is that you should have the most competent pair of assistant hands present in the back with you for transport. That is often an overlooked critical element in these situations. And my threshold for doing anything to the airway would be eyes rolling to the back of the head followed by unresponsiveness. Anything short that, definitely let it ride. The enemy of good is better. In that event,  quick look DL, straight to surgical airway if no joy there. You might could save some time with a well lubed, smaller ETT as an NPA advanced to just above the supra glottis. Blind nasal intubation could be a possibility as well. Either way you cut it, it would be a very bloody airway when all was said and done. 

I don't know what you have available to you, but as long as I was doing a cricothyrotomy, I'd try a retrograde wire. I've done it once without success, but in a crisis like that, I'd try it. If it were a nice long, skinny neck, you're golden. A fat bull neck and you may as well get the tape measure. 

Sorry, Bro. Not a lot, but it's all I have...


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 13, 2017)

My sister took her cat to the emergency vet last night....apparently they said he had fluid in his pleural space....fortunately a new med and a night of observation he's back to his normal self


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 13, 2017)

Just filled out my benefits for next year. I need to go on disability then fake my own death and move to the Bahamas.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 13, 2017)

Just got cleared to sit for the civil service exam that I applied for, which happens to be in exactly one month.

Here’s to cramming!


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 13, 2017)

Chase said:


> Just filled out my benefits for next year. I need to go on disability then fake my own death and move to the Bahamas.








Do it like this guy.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 14, 2017)

@E tank, honestly intubation wasn't even an option for me personally. I don't think I have the experience to tackle that kind airway with DL even if th cords weren't swollen like they were. It was going to be 0 or 60.

They actually used one of their scopes through a nare and afterwards the doc told me even he wouldn't have been able to fit a tube through the cords due to the swelling and that she needed 1. Trach 2. Cric. Nasal wouldn't have been an option, but I wasn't aware at the time.

As far as what is available, standard DL equipment and then a scalpel, bougie, and an ET tube. I've read about retrograde intubation, but I don't have anything specific to do that. Otherwise it is just me to manage the airway. I didn't bring fire and my partner today is still relatively new, so there would be little to nothing to fall back on. It wasn't a hard neck to landmark though, swelling aside.

Sounds like the cut off you set is the same as mine. I didn't think anything in the box (racemic epi, IM epi, Benadryl, or Dex) would been helpful and from what I've read that was the case and I didn't know enough about the physiology to be sure. I think it's just such a rare thing that I am trying to brush up on the finer points of these airways, it's been a minute since I have came across this. The other problem is one I've mentioned in the past and not having a great sedatives, which is why I am trying to get a better gauge on how quickly these will progress and my limits on just how far I can stretch it. Otherwise it's go a bit rogue with a quick hit of fentanyl/versed and say sorry, not sorry after it's all said and done.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 14, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Sounds like the cut off you set is the same as mine. I didn't think anything in the box (racemic epi, IM epi, Benadryl, or Dex) would been helpful and from what I've read that was the case and I didn't know enough about the physiology to be sure. I think it's just such a rare thing that I am trying to brush up on the finer points of these airways, it's been a minute since I have came across this. The other problem is one I've mentioned in the past and not having a great sedatives, which is why I am trying to get a better gauge on how quickly these will progress and my limits on just how far I can stretch it. Otherwise it's go a bit rogue with a quick hit of fentanyl/versed and say sorry, not sorry after it's all said and done.



The way I see it, you only have two options in angioedema: You can intubate early before swelling becomes severe, or you can (possibly have to) cut the neck later. Intubating early is not necessarily ideal because from what I understand, even though the mild cases are anxiety-inducing, few cases of angioedema progress to extremis. OTOH, waiting has obvious disadvantages - if they do start to progress quickly you can be caught with your pants down. I think all things considered, keeping in mind how rare these cases are and how bad they can become, intubating early is probably the best approach, in general. Not necessarily in the field, but maybe.

Either way, once they are swollen to the point that they can't swallow their own oral secretions - or worse yet, have progressed to complete obstruction - they will almost certainly require a surgical airway. This is because at that point visualizing the glottis will be extremely difficult if not impossible, and since they'll have little physiologic reserve, you don't have time to spend trying things that are unlikely to work.

Because of that, I would probably not attempt to intubate this patient in the field under any circumstances. I would have done exactly what you did: oxygen, reassurance, as-rapid-as-is-safely-possible transport to an ED and give them as much heads up as possible so they can get all hands on deck. Have your airway stuff out and be mentally prepared to cric if things go downhill.

In the hospital, my approach would really depend on how well they were maintaining and how much / what kind of help I had. Once they start to crash, I would go straight to a surgical airway, just like I would in the ambulance. If I felt I had a little bit of time, a sitting, awake fiberoptic intubation may be an option, though I am not personally experienced with that. Maybe an awake attempt with the glide scope, but that seems like a long shot, especially if they can't lay back at all. A retrograde might be worth considering but I'd be concerned with causing coughing and gagging, which may worsen the picture.

All in all, it sounds like you did a good job. I probably wouldn't have done any different.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 14, 2017)

Waiting to hear back about a job sucks. I just want to know either way. I’m kind of in limbo.

In other news, I’m making chicken chili and for my Texas friends, I put beans in it. Tough shiit.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 14, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I put beans in it. Tough shiit.



Literally....


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 14, 2017)

@Chase @NomadicMedic 
You mean...loose?


----------



## E tank (Nov 14, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Just met a 94 year old WWII vet who was an infantryman in Europe, looked 74, still incredibly mobile, lived on his own, and just a cool *** dude. Can't ask for a much better way to start the day. When I am 94, I either want to be dead or be like this guy.



I was getting this old timer ready for a CABG. I was listening to his heart and lungs and noticed these big splotchy tattoos on his flank and chest along with the usual Marine anchor and globe. I asked him who was more drunk, him or the guy doing that tattoo. He said neither...those black splotches were Iwo Jima sand that went ballistic when he and his unit received a mortar barrage during the initial assault. It got real quiet...


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 14, 2017)

E tank said:


> I was getting this old timer ready for a CABG. I was listening to his heart and lungs and noticed these big splotchy tattoos on his flank and chest along with the usual Marine anchor and globe. I asked him who was more drunk, him or the guy doing that tattoo. He said neither...those black splotches were Iwo Jima sand that went ballistic when he and his unit received a mortar barrage during the initial assault. It got real quiet...


Some humbling stories for sure. Remember hearing about my great grandpa being at th beaches of Normandy during D day and his brother being killed at the Battle of the Bulge. Kinda hard to imagine the scale of those days.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 14, 2017)

E tank said:


> He said neither...those black splotches were Iwo Jima sand that went ballistic when he and his unit received a mortar barrage during the initial assault. It got real quiet...



How far did your foot go into your mouth? Humbling for sure.


----------



## E tank (Nov 14, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> How far did your foot go into your mouth? Humbling for sure.



The crazy thing was that the way he said it was as if he was telling me a bruise on his thumb nail was from being careless with a hammer. He thought nothing of it after all those years.... or he had a wicked poker face.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 14, 2017)

E tank said:


> The crazy thing was that the way he said it was as if he was telling me a bruise on his thumb nail was from being careless with a hammer. He thought nothing of it after all those years.... or he had a wicked poker face.



Damn


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 14, 2017)

E tank said:


> The crazy thing was that the way he said it was as if he was telling me a bruise on his thumb nail was from being careless with a hammer. He thought nothing of it after all those years.... or he had a wicked poker face.



I️ want to say they were tougher than we are...but there is something to be said for the passage of time?


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 15, 2017)

Vacation day 3 paid off with a mature buck and my first bow kill. One more day of hunting near home then off to deer camp for the first two days of gun season.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 19, 2017)

New personal record low....pH 6.87


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 19, 2017)

Chase said:


> New personal record low....pH 6.87


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 19, 2017)

Home from camp. Worst opening weekend weather I can ever remember. As predicted, since I shot my buck all I saw was bucks this weekend. 

Back to work tomorrow and im pretty sad about it.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 20, 2017)

Well while I’m in the Owens valley enjoying camping, looking at the mule deer wishing I drew a tag, and the weather although it’s oddly warm. My dad is hunting mule deer up in Lassen Co. hit a mule deer and killed a gigantic bear. So that means we’ll possibly have 300-400 pounds of meat in the freezer.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 20, 2017)

Might have found an AVR MI. Will post a 12 and follow up later.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 21, 2017)

Fatal helicopter crash today has me second guessing my interview. I know they arent anything new. Just makes me think about it more now.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 21, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Fatal helicopter crash today has me second guessing my interview. I know they arent anything new. Just makes me think about it more now.


Pafford, or another?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 21, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> I kinda want slim-fit EMS pants...sadly this is not a thing.




I'd like slim fit EMS pants, too. I'd also like a slim body to put in them.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 21, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> It's a hoodie and pajama pants kind of morning. Brrr.
> 
> View attachment 4028




Record highs in Phoenix. Thanksgiving Day high might break a record. Near 90 degrees.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 21, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Pafford, or another?


Pafford.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 21, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I’m making chicken chili and for my Texas friends, I put beans in it. Tough shiit.





Chase said:


> Literally....





EpiEMS said:


> @Chase @NomadicMedic
> You mean...loose?


I was thinking "explosive" might be a better descriptor of what's to come.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 21, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'd like slim fit EMS pants, too. I'd also like *a slim body* to put in them.


Once upon a time, in the distant past, before an adventure known as "Nursing School" began, I had one of those too... Perhaps one day I'll be once again be half the man I am today...


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 21, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'd like slim fit EMS pants, too. I'd also like a slim body to put in them.





Akulahawk said:


> Once upon a time, in the distant past, before an adventure known as "Nursing School" began, I had one of those too... Perhaps one day I'll be once again be half the man I am today...



Considering how I look in my current pants, slim fit is more of a "less fabric around my legs" thing. I think I need a tailor!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 21, 2017)

So these stickers will be here Friday... let me know if you'd like the link


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 21, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> View attachment 4045
> 
> So these stickers will be here Friday... let me know if you'd like the link



I would.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 21, 2017)

So I did a thing tonight.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 22, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> So I did a thing tonight.


Picture broken...


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 22, 2017)

Lol i did a thing


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 22, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol i did a thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My condolences


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 22, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol i did a thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware that you were into twins... lit pandas? really?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 22, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol i did a thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mazel Tov!


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 23, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> So I did a thing tonight.



Apparently properly posting pictures the first time wasn't it. 



TransportJockey said:


> Lol i did a thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations! Now comes the painful fun times of planning the ceremony and reception! Yay!


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 23, 2017)

I am extremely unhappy to see the high for today... late November... Thanksgiving is 93 degrees... Like WTF CA...


----------



## agregularguy (Nov 23, 2017)

Grabbed a 36 starting yesterday up at one of our slower stations. So far done 6 calls in 28ish hours. Was able to sleep from mid-8am without any calls. Very pleasantly surprised so far as I try and gobble up all the holiday pay I can.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 23, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> View attachment 4045
> 
> So these stickers will be here Friday... let me know if you'd like the link


That patch looks vaguely familiar. Hmmm... Lol.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 23, 2017)

Middle of holiday cacation, Chargers in Mexico and Turkey and six days left!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 23, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I would.



https://stationsix.net/collections/decals


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 23, 2017)

Bolt up!


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 23, 2017)

Holiday pay days are almost impossible to get extra time on as a full timer and today and tomorrow are 2x. Managed to find an opening for tomorrow getting 2x today and 2.5x for a shorter day tomorrow due to OT. Time to get that sweet college loan money.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 23, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Fatal helicopter crash today has me second guessing my interview. I know they arent anything new. Just makes me think about it more now.



You are still more likely to die in a car crash driving to work than you are on the helicopter


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 23, 2017)

Not even 8pm yet, and it’s already hard to breathe.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 23, 2017)

Chase said:


> You are still more likely to die in a car crash driving to work than you are on the helicopter


Im over it now. Shared my feelings with my wife and she basically told me not to be a female sex organ. I love that woman.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 23, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Holiday pay days are almost impossible to get extra time on as a full timer and today and tomorrow are 2x. Managed to find an opening for tomorrow getting 2x today and 2.5x for a shorter day tomorrow due to OT. Time to get that sweet college loan money.



I get DT today and tomorrow. Hard to beat the free thanksgiving meal and the paycheck being in medic school.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 23, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I get DT today and tomorrow. Hard to beat the free thanksgiving meal and the paycheck being in medic school.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 24, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I get DT today and tomorrow. Hard to beat the free thanksgiving meal and the paycheck being in medic school.


Thought I saw your broken Toyota in the parking lot haha


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 24, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> *Im over it now*. Shared my feelings with my wife and *she basically told me not to be a female sex organ*. I love that woman.


This is exactly what is wrong with the HEMS industry. People act as though the risks aren’t there, or as though the risks are worth because heroism or something.

Things don’t change for the better because even if crashes happened every single day there’d still be a long line of paramedics willing to compete tooth and nail with each other for the chance to wear a flight suit.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2017)

I got 7 hours of 2.5x night differential pay, midnight to 7 on thanksgiving. I’ll take that anytime.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2017)

Chase said:


> You are still more likely to die in a car crash driving to work than you are on the helicopter



I’m curious if anyone has analyzed how likely you are to die in a helicopter crash vs an ambulance crash.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 24, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I’m curious if anyone has analyzed how likely you are to die in a helicopter crash vs an ambulance crash.


Considering how many people don't wear a seatbelt, I don't like those odds.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 24, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Thought I saw your broken Toyota in the parking lot haha



Don’t hate on my baby!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 24, 2017)

“How dangerous is flying in helicopters compared to driving a car or an ambulance?” is the wrong question to ask. It is difficult to make meaningful comparisons because the nature of these activities are so different, and objective data is actually pretty hard to come by. Dr. Ira Blumen has really good presentations on this stuff but readily admits that the data is far from perfect.

One thing we know is that commercial aviation is consistently ranked in the top 10 most hazardous professions, and that HEMS is probably a lot more dangerous than the greater commercial aviation industry. So take that for whatever it’s worth.

The right questions to ask are:

- Does the HEMS industry do everything reasonably possible to keep their crew members and patients as safe as possible?
- Is the additional risk to crew members and patients and huge additional cost justified by improved patient outcomes?
- Why are the answers to the first two questions what they are?

The answers are: not even close, pretty clearly not, and profits.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 24, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I’m curious if anyone has analyzed how likely you are to die in a helicopter crash vs an ambulance crash.





StCEMT said:


> Considering how many people don't wear a seatbelt, I don't like those odds.



Some naiive estimates...

NHTSA claims there are an average of "29 fatal crashes involving an ambulance, resulting in an average of 33 fatalities annually" (roughly 4,500 ambulance accidents/year). So let's say 0.67% of ambulance accidents (?) result in a fatality compared to something like 40% for HEMS crashes. That said, I would be shocked if the 'risk per mile', if you will, is even comparable - I'd bet it's safer to fly than drive, on a per mile basis. @Remi, do you agree with my contention on a per mile basis?


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 24, 2017)

Remi said:


> This is exactly what is wrong with the HEMS industry. People act as though the risks aren’t there, or as though the risks are worth because heroism or something.
> 
> Things don’t change for the better because even if crashes happened every single day there’d still be a long line of paramedics willing to compete tooth and nail with each other for the chance to wear a flight suit.



We both know the risks, and heroism has nothing to do with it. She knows that if I don't at least attempt to venture into a critical care role, Ill spend the rest of my career unhappy. 


If we had a critical care ground program I would do that, but we don't and I dont see the ICU treating me like anything other than a tech anytime soon.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> We both know the risks, and heroism has nothing to do with it. She knows that if I don't at least attempt to venture into a critical care role, Ill spend the rest of my career unhappy.
> 
> 
> If we had a critical care ground program I would do that, but we don't and I dont see the ICU treating me like anything other than a tech anytime soon.



You can always move to an area that does ground CCT. I mean, I’m really interested in moving toward more CCT, but I’m 100% NOT interested in cramming my fat frame into a helicopter.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 24, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> You can always move to an area that does ground CCT.



Not in the cards right now. Wife took a sign on bonus and we have free childcare here........that equates to a HUGE yearly savings.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 24, 2017)

I like @Remi more and more everyday.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 24, 2017)

Remi said:


> This is exactly what is wrong with the HEMS industry. People act as though the risks aren’t there, or as though the risks are worth because heroism or something.
> 
> Things don’t change for the better because even if crashes happened every single day there’d still be a long line of paramedics willing to compete tooth and nail with each other for the chance to wear a flight suit.





Remi said:


> “How dangerous is flying in helicopters compared to driving a car or an ambulance?” is the wrong question to ask. It is difficult to make meaningful comparisons because the nature of these activities are so different, and objective data is actually pretty hard to come by. Dr. Ira Blumen has really good presentations on this stuff but readily admits that the data is far from perfect.
> 
> One thing we know is that commercial aviation is consistently ranked in the top 10 most hazardous professions, and that HEMS is probably a lot more dangerous than the greater commercial aviation industry. So take that for whatever it’s worth.
> 
> ...



****ing bingo!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 24, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> Im over it now. Shared my feelings with my wife and she basically told me not to be a female sex organ. I love that woman.


She must know they have a great life insurance plan. My lady would definitely not tell me that if I voiced concerns for my life safety vs career choice.

All this "less dangerous than" yada yada is ********.

According to the Association of Air Medical Services, as of Sept 2017, there are 908 aeromedical bases with rotor wing aircraft in the US. At those bases there are a total of 1,049 air medical helicopters (including spares).

According to the FAA the latest estimates on a medical aircraft crash is about 3.19 accidents per 100,000 flying hours, but admit it is hard to accurately measure flight hours or medical transports (go figure). Their records show in 2016 there were 109 air medical aircraft crashes and of those 17 were fatal. There is no official data on the year 2017 yet.

There are currently 908 bases, 109 crashes, 17 fatal incidents (not fatalities) ... extrapolated out, that's a roughly 12% chance of being involved in an air medical crash. I could not find data on the exact number of fatalities  through the FAA, NTSB, AAMS, or other citable sources. We can estimate that there were 17 fatal crashes and generally all 3 crew die, we'll say 2.5 over time. So we'll call it ~40-42 fatalities per year, giving you about a 4-5% chance of dying in an air medical crash this year. That data is pretty raw, but it is backed up by FAA and other data.

In 2016, Aerossurance released data and a report concluding the rate of air medical crashes are slightly down over the last couple of years. Their data up to 2015, from the NTSB and International Helicopter Safety Team, had a board member averaging one air medical accident every 40 days since 2005. That data ranged from about 7-12 fatal accident per annum from 2010-2015.

In 2016, Dr. Ira Blumen released an update:


> In 1980, a HEMS crewmember had a 1 in 50 chance of being in a fatal accident; today that number is 1:850.
> 
> From 1972 to 2016 there were 342 helicopter EMS accidents…123 of those 342 resulted in at least one fatality. Some 1,053 personnel were involved in those accidents; 328 died, 116 sustained serious injuries, 136 had minor injuries and 473 were uninjured…
> 
> ...



So, in 2017, while the risk is 1-5% of being in a fatal crash and 10-12% in a crash in an air medical transport setting, general aviation statistics are drastically lower with thousands times more aircraft, passengers, and flight hours.

This job is dangerous. Inherently dangerous. The competing agencies, implied pressures to fly, and compromises in safety do not help.



Sources:

http://aams.org/member-services/atlas-database-air-medical-services-adams/

https://www.faa.gov/news/updates/?newsId=87406

http://aerossurance.com/helicopters/us-hems-accident-2006-2015/

http://www.ihst.org/portals/54/symposium/2016/Presentation IHST-CIS_2016.pdf


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 24, 2017)

SandpitMedic said:


> This job is dangerous. Inherently dangerous. The competing agencies, implied pressures to fly, and compromises in safety do not help.



What's the fix? Municipal or state HEMS? And reducing the use of HEMS for indications where there is little value added?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 24, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> What's the fix? Municipal or state HEMS? And reducing the use of HEMS for indications where there is little value added?


Possibly... Look at helicopter use by law enforcement... daily, hours and hours of flying, low and fast in crowded airspace. They have minimal crashes compared to HEMS. 

Why is the incidence of these crashes in HEMS so damn high compared to everywhere else?... I believe someone else said it... 
Profit based companies that push the limits compounded with the hero complex of the magical flight suit is a recipe for disaster, clearly.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 25, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> View attachment 4047
> View attachment 4048
> 
> 
> Not even 8pm yet, and it’s already hard to breathe.




Nice kitchen! And do I see flan????? I love flan!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2017)

Why do people insist on asking couples that have been engaged less than a week ome of two questions. 
A)when is the baby due?
Or B) have yall picked a date yet?

I think Cyn is about to strangle people lol


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Why do people insist on asking couples that have been engaged less than a week ome of two questions.
> A)when is the baby due?
> Or B) have yall picked a date yet?
> 
> I think Cyn is about to strangle people lol



Hey bud whens the baby due and have y'all picked a date yet?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Hey bud whens the baby due and have y'all picked a date yet?


I will come to California and strangle you lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 25, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Why do people insist on asking couples that have been engaged less than a week ome of two questions.
> A)when is the baby due?
> Or B) have yall picked a date yet?
> 
> I think Cyn is about to strangle people lol


You are more than welcome to name your first born after me


----------



## CANMAN (Nov 25, 2017)

SandpitMedic said:


> Possibly... Look at helicopter use by law enforcement... daily, hours and hours of flying, low and fast in crowded airspace. They have minimal crashes compared to HEMS.
> 
> Why is the incidence of these crashes in HEMS so damn high compared to everywhere else?... I believe someone else said it...
> Profit based companies that push the limits compounded with the hero complex of the magical flight suit is a recipe for disaster, clearly.



I don't think state agencies vs. private has anything to do with it personally. I mean look at the Maryland State Police. They are fairly good at putting helicopter sized holes in the ground based off their record and they have virtually unlimited funding and all the toys they want. They have had 4 fatal accidents since their inception and continue to pull the wool over the eyes of the taxpayers by saying they need more funding and newer equipment, when in fact poor pilot training and error caused the last fatal accident.


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 25, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> Nice kitchen! And do I see flan????? I love flan!!



Not mine, unfortunately. The Thanksgiving dinner was at the in-laws, but hopefully soon we’ll have a state-of-the-art kitchen of our own.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 25, 2017)

Who thinks we should do an EMTLife pool on when the baby is born and the day of the wedding?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2017)

PotatoMedic said:


> Who thinks we should do an EMTLife pool on when the baby is born and the day of the wedding?


I wouldn't be surprised lol


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 25, 2017)

So Cabela's has a ridiculously good deal going on right now. Savage 12FV (heavy barrel and a accu trigger) for $319 with a $100 rebate.....I bought 3......Merry Christmas to myself.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 25, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> So Cabela's has a ridiculously good deal going on right now. Savage 12FV (heavy barrel and a accu trigger) for $319 with a $100 rebate.....I bought 3......Merry Christmas to myself.


Tempted...


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 25, 2017)

PotatoMedic said:


> Tempted...


Dude...$219. $200 for a choate stock and the same for a basic vortex scope. $650 and you got a killer set up.


----------



## CANMAN (Nov 25, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> So Cabela's has a ridiculously good deal going on right now. Savage 12FV (heavy barrel and a accu trigger) for $319 with a $100 rebate.....I bought 3......Merry Christmas to myself.



Damn  No Cabela's around me.....


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 25, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Dude...$219. $200 for a choate stock and the same for a basic vortex scope. $650 and you got a killer set up.


Don't think I can.  My driver's license still has my Washington address on it and I'm in Idaho...  Most places don't like the out of state addresses.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 25, 2017)

CANMAN said:


> Damn  No Cabela's around me.....


Well they have a lot of rebates going, might be able to find something similar if you have a ****s Sporting Goods nearby. Cabelas/****s tend to have some awesome deals pop up with their specialty models from Savage.



PotatoMedic said:


> Don't think I can.  My driver's license still has my Washington address on it and I'm in Idaho...  Most places don't like the out of state addresses.


Yea, no idea how that falls in the residency stuff. Seems like a weird grey area.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Well they have a lot of rebates going, might be able to find something similar if you have a ****s Sporting Goods nearby. Cabelas/****s tend to have some awesome deals pop up with their specialty models from Savage.
> 
> 
> Yea, no idea how that falls in the residency stuff. Seems like a weird grey area.


For long guns you have to be in a touching state. For handguns you have to have a same stste I'd. I've still got my nm dl and I've lived in tx for 2 years so I've had to deal witg that a few times lol


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 25, 2017)

After reading some posts here, some research on my own, and lots of thinking, I am cancelling my flight interview and taking a PT position at a township based  paid EMS/Volunteer fire organization (emphasis on EMS). They have a fantastic medical director that I get along with very well, pay is ok but if they came up another 5k I would go there full time.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 25, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> For long guns you have to be in a touching state. For handguns you have to have a same stste I'd. I've still got my nm dl and I've lived in tx for 2 years so I've had to deal witg that a few times lol


I wasn't sure how your new move factored in. Couldn't recall when you switched and if you were close to being able to buy in state or not.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 26, 2017)

Drinking Mexican Tap Water!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 26, 2017)

Also known as tequila?


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 26, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Also known as tequila?


No that was thanksgiving this was definitely tap water. 

Returning to Houston today. 

@GMCmedic , good for you. I'd rather not die in flaming jet fuel trauma myself.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 26, 2017)

Christmas lights up, and ready for the girls’ viewing pleasure. Who has two thumbs, and earned an open-faced turkey sandwich dinner washed down with some ice cold Shiner Bocks?...

...dis’ guy.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 26, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Christmas lights up, and ready for the girls’ viewing pleasure. Who has two thumbs, and earned an open-faced turkey sandwich dinner washed down with some *ice cold Shiner Bocks?*...
> 
> ...dis’ guy.



Good job, but you should try beer sometime. You might like it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 26, 2017)

Remi said:


> Good job, but you should try beer sometime. You might like it.


Hey Shiner is some good beer.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 26, 2017)

We did our Christmas lighs on Friday. The wife and kiddo wanted a lightup Christmas unicorn.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 26, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> View attachment 4049
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@CALEMT wants to know where you got that at. He wants 12.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 26, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> @CALEMT wants to know where you got that at. He wants 12.



Target. The land of cheesy Christmas stuff.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 26, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> View attachment 4049
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Haha, yeah we brought Snoop-A-Loop back out for the kiddos.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 27, 2017)

You found Shiner in CA?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 27, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> You found Shiner in CA?


Not just California...Bakersfield. It’s actually fairly easy to find here.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 27, 2017)

been away for a bit ladies and gents, heres to hoping everybody's been happy and healthy .


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 28, 2017)

Isn't the end of the year supposed to be slow? Wrap up projects, finalize reports, etc.? We're gearing up for our event season with our second biggest one this weekend. Good news is our new MERV has arrived.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 28, 2017)

So I need to get a state safety inspection for my truck to get registered with the local DMV. Anyways, I find a Goodyear auto service shop on Google that's only like 10 min away from me that does the inspection, the website even allows me to make an appointment online. Great!.....until I show up at the shop at my appointment time and they just shrug and say "Yeah sorry, we don't accept appointments, we only have one guy doing inspections.....we can squeeze you in in about an hour if you wanna wait...." Like really?? If you don't accept appointments, why'd you let me make one in the first place?? Or at the very least if you can't honor it, when you guys get the notification you could at least call me before I show up or something....


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 28, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> state safety inspection



Blech...closet tax...


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 28, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> been away for a bit ladies and gents, heres to hoping everybody's been happy and healthy .


how's that new highfalutin suit and tie life treating ya?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 29, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> how's that new highfalutin suit and tie life treating ya?


still got my badge and what not for a few more months . come march the wheels are going to be rolling!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 29, 2017)

I convinced her to dress up two weeks in a row for date night


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 30, 2017)

Tube drought broken, but there is such a thing as too editimous and fat for a humoral IO.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 30, 2017)

Only 4 more days at work until vacation, then its back to STL to see my favorite group of misfits before they graduate.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 1, 2017)

Move into my apartment soon!  Yeah for finally being moved!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 1, 2017)

I love Sirius XM “Classic rewind”. I wish we had satellite radio in the trucks at work.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 1, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I love Sirius XM “Classic rewind”.



Old man...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 1, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Old man...



I know, right? I think today’s music mostly blows.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 1, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I think today’s music mostly blows.



You ain't the only one!


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 1, 2017)

Terrier kisses!!!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 1, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I know, right? I think today’s music mostly blows.



There are always a few diamonds in the rough.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 1, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> There are always a few diamonds in the rough.



If you say 'Imagine Dragons" Imma burn this place down.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 1, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> There are always a few diamonds in the rough.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 1, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> If you say 'Imagine Dragons" Imma burn this place down.



AWOLNATION


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 1, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I know, right? I think today’s music mostly blows.


You just aren't looking in the right places.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 1, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> You just aren't looking in the right places.



All the ‘modern’ music is just a bad rehash of what’s already been played since the ‘60s.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 1, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> All the ‘modern’ music is just a bad rehash of what’s already been played since the ‘60s.


_Ya ves? _I’ve been on a bit of a WAR kick myself lately.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 1, 2017)

Imagine Dragons is pretty good. Better than Ozzy...


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 1, 2017)

For the record I was just joking when I said AWOLNATION. Imagine dragons have some good songs. 

Modern music has some good artists and songs. I don’t think it’s fair to call them ALL a bad rehash.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 1, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I don’t think it’s fair to call them ALL a bad rehash.


Sure it is. You’ll more than likely find yourself doing the same thing in about 5, 10, or 15 years from now. 

Kinda like how being old won’t seem so old once you’re older.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 1, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> For the record I was just joking when I said AWOLNATION. Imagine dragons have some good songs.
> 
> Modern music has some good artists and songs. I don’t think it’s fair to call them ALL a bad rehash.



I’ve had this conversation before, with a huge Linkin Park fan. He lasted just long enough for me to find and play him a few Stabbing Westwards tunes.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 1, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> I’ve had this conversation before, with a huge Linkin Park fan. He lasted just long enough for me to find and play him a few Stabbing Westwards tunes.



I like Stabbibg Westward.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 1, 2017)

Went to the range today and some guy showed up with a German Maxim. Super cool gun that I had never seen in person till today.  He offered to let us shoot it but sadly he was better at talking than he was at loading and I got tired of waiting


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 1, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> I’ve had this conversation before, with a huge Linkin Park fan. He lasted just long enough for me to find and play him a few Stabbing Westwards tunes.



I think our ideas of modern music are very different.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 1, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I think our ideas of modern music are very different.



What do you consider a modern music then ?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 1, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> What do you consider a modern music then ?



Well I mostly listen to county and rock. Granted most of todays stuff sucks, but reverting to my original statement there are always a few diamonds in the rough.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 1, 2017)

Luke Combs comes to mind.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 1, 2017)

Easton Corbin


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 1, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> For the record I was just joking when I said AWOLNATION. Imagine dragons have some good songs.
> 
> Modern music has some good artists and songs. I don’t think it’s fair to call them ALL a bad rehash.


And what is wrong with AWOLNATION?!??


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 1, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> And what is wrong with AWOLNATION?!??


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 1, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Well I mostly listen to county and rock. Granted most of todays stuff sucks, but reverting to my original statement there are always a few diamonds in the rough.



There are some contemporary country singers/bands I’m ok with (Toby Keith, Blues Saraceno and a few others) but they don’t hold a candle to, say, Johnny Cash. That being said, to ea his own.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 1, 2017)

The further off of the big name main stream you go, you find some great singers. Or the just making a break guys like Granger Smith, Luke Comb, and Aaron Watson.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 2, 2017)

Tax reform passed. Not super great for average humans.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 2, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Tax reform passed. Not super great for average humans.


But....but...it's gonna be yuge....


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 2, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Tax reform passed.


They still have to go to a conference committee to iron out differences between the houses, which is...something, I guess...and there are some major differences (mortgage deductibility, the number of tax brackets, etc.). So the "fun" isn't done quite yet. 

The only plus I can see is that stocks ought to continue to rise, but hey, valuations are suuuuper stretched already.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 2, 2017)

Taxation is theft.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 2, 2017)

Can't wait to see wait to see how much I owe the Democratic Republic of Illinois this year


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 2, 2017)

You might be ghetto if you have to read your tattoo to tell me how to spell your daughter's name...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 2, 2017)

Lesson for the day: on the front straight away at a race track, while racing motorcycles, it is not recommended to grab your front brake and endo. That’s how you end up with KOed with bi-lateral humerus fractures.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 2, 2017)

So fun story that includes a monitor not working on a call it absolutely is needed to work. Stay tuned.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 2, 2017)

Reason #5 to really like Houston. Random Colombian bbq truck in parking lot on Hwy. 6


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 3, 2017)

So....i decided to check out that "side hustle" and spent yesterday driving for Uber. Well Uber Eats since my pickups lack of 4 full size doors disqualifies me from regular Uber fares. Basically when "online" you get an alert to accept a delivery....it tells you to drive to such and such restaurant (turn by turn GPS directions available) and pick up the order (in all cases the order was ready to go or no more than a minute of waiting) then the app gives you directions to the drop off...you drop off and go on your merry way. 

Raw numbers: I spent 9 hrs and 19 min "online", I completed 13 "trips" and made $81 not counting tips (though I made maybe 30 bucks in tips?). Comes out to something like $8.70 an hour based on those numbers. The single lowest paid trip was $3.94, single highest paid was $11.39. Average worked out to $6.23 per trip. 

So....not exactly the highest paying part time job....AND it's YOUR gas money (plus any additional maintenance) which with about $2.90/gallon here (if I use the cheaper pumps on the military bases, closer to $3.00/in town (some pumps were closer $3.20/gallon I saw!)

But it is easier than other part time jobs...go on or offline at will, so totally flexible with other work schedules, but first impressions are a relatively quick way to earn a few extra bucks. That's the rub, a FEW extra bucks....it sure won't double your regular paycheck (my rough off the cuff math says that if you spend all day on the weekends AND work a few hours a day thru the week (like if you work a 40 he mon-fri schedule that is so super common in EMS  and do a few trips after work...or do 2 or 3 full days in between work shifts.....you might net 150- 200 extra bucks a week....not a lot of but maybe enough to pay off that extra credit card debt from the holidays? Lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 3, 2017)

@RocketMedic what is that? We don’t have many Colombians, or Colombian dining out here, but that looks amazing.

Also, gag, I see there’s yet another (seemingly soon-to-be-short-lived) atrocity of a show for “heroic first responders”.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 3, 2017)

Or you know you can just stand on a street corner and make twice as much.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 3, 2017)

@Jim37F just something to think about: whilst driving for Uber, you’re a 1099. And your gas monneh + whatever else you declare as expense, will be reimbursed when you do your taxes.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Also, gag, I see there’s yet another (seemingly soon-to-be-short-lived) atrocity of a show for “heroic first responders”.



This one?

It does look very emetogenic.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Also, gag, I see there’s yet another (seemingly soon-to-be-short-lived) atrocity of a show for “heroic first responders”.


and which show is this one?....so that I may participate in the mocking of, of course? Lol 

Have you seen Netflix's Shot in the Dark? It's kind of meta in that it's a (dramatized, of course) reality show where their camera guys follow other camera guys. Well more specifically those stringers in LA who listen to police and fire radios to record calls for the news (apparently it's s big competition between 2 or 3 companies).

Some of those guys have the most whackerish cars, interior decked out with radios, exterior filled with Amber warning lights...hilarious in a way. But I actually spotted myself in a ~2 second passing shot lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 3, 2017)

Remi said:


> This one?
> 
> It does look very emetogenic.


Yep, that’s the one.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> @RocketMedic what is that? We don’t have many Colombians, or Colombian dining out here, but that looks amazing.
> 
> Also, gag, I see there’s yet another (seemingly soon-to-be-short-lived) atrocity of a show for “heroic first responders”.



Pork shoulder, homemade sausage, pork round, roma tomatoes, salsa, chili, yucca and potatoes smoked and grilled together. OMG YAAASSS!

That man is a Latin meat angel.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 6, 2017)

Get to find out if I still have a job tomorrow. Fun times.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 7, 2017)

Started off my first moments back at my old campus with a favorite past time and then got to visit all of my favorite people throughout the day. Gonna be a great vacation, but damn do I miss living here.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 7, 2017)

Lo2w said:


> Get to find out if I still have a job tomorrow. Fun times.


Weren't you just look for a job last month?


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 7, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> Weren't you just look for a job last month?



No...started academy in September. Missed my final agility test by a few seconds on some $&%/\ luck. So I have to sit with our commissioner and see if I get a retest.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 8, 2017)

Battlefront 2 is in the house! Pew pew pew pew ENTER THE SITH OF DOOOOMMMM!


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 8, 2017)

Although I'm also pretty ok with the genetic Stormtrooper


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 8, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> @Jim37F just something to think about: whilst driving for Uber, you’re a 1099. And your gas monneh + whatever else you declare as expense, will be reimbursed when you do your taxes.


Well it won't be reimbursed, you'll just effectively get a percentage of it back by deducting it from your taxable income and thus lowering your overall tax burden. But yeah, that's the big advantage of being an independent contractor in any line of work.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 8, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Battlefront 2 is in the house!


How is it?? Is it worth it?


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 8, 2017)

Remi said:


> Well it won't be reimbursed, you'll just effectively get a percentage of it back by deducting it from your taxable income and thus lowering your overall tax burden. But yeah, that's the big advantage of being an independent contractor in any line of work.



It’s a per mile reimbursement. I am not sure how much they’re paying now, but last time I filed under 1099 (about 4 yrs ago) it was $0.56/mi.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 8, 2017)

So I’ve had the same argument with a few people lately so i thought I’d bring it up here since most on this forum are on the expert side of the spectrum. This isn’t meant to be a nurse vs medic debate. Just curious. 

How many people feel confident taking an IABP solo? 

How many feel confident interpreting invasive hemodynamic waveforms and titrating vasopressors/inotropes based off that?


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 8, 2017)

VFlutter said:


> So I’ve had the same argument with a few people lately so i thought I’d bring it up here since most on this forum are on the expert side of the spectrum. This isn’t meant to be a nurse vs medic debate. Just curious.
> 
> How many people feel confident taking an IABP solo?
> 
> How many feel confident interpreting invasive hemodynamic waveforms and titrating vasopressors/inotropes based off that?



As a medic given where I am at in my career and education I am 110% comfortable with all of those items, and COULD take someone on a pump and pressors solo, but given my practice area I 100% would prefer to have a second ALS level provider with me either PM or RN, preferably a critical care/ICU transport RN if I was able to chose. This would fall under the "just because you can doesn't mean you should" thought process for me. If someone is sick enough to be on pump and pressors I want a second set of hands.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 8, 2017)

VFlutter said:


> So I’ve had the same argument with a few people lately so i thought I’d bring it up here since most on this forum are on the expert side of the spectrum. This isn’t meant to be a nurse vs medic debate. Just curious.
> 
> How many people feel confident taking an IABP solo?
> 
> How many feel confident interpreting invasive hemodynamic waveforms and titrating vasopressors/inotropes based off that?


Pretty comfortable. I've been responsible for both of those tasks before and i have gone to several iabp manufacturer trainings on those damn things on my own dime.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 9, 2017)

VFlutter said:


> So I’ve had the same argument with a few people lately so i thought I’d bring it up here since most on this forum are on the expert side of the spectrum. This isn’t meant to be a nurse vs medic debate. Just curious.
> 
> How many people feel confident taking an IABP solo?
> 
> How many feel confident interpreting invasive hemodynamic waveforms and titrating vasopressors/inotropes based off that?



I wouldn't, but I don't really get to do true ALS level transfers anymore, so my exposure/training with that stuff is basically 0. One of these days I'd like to change that, but for now it's a no.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 10, 2017)

So, 3 things really quick:

1. Not exactly thrilled the Cubs will most likely acquire Brandon Morrow. He was sort of our bullpens glue.

2. We really don’t need another power hitter like Giancarlo Stanton. 

3. I really hope the Rams can pull this win off today, they’ve been quite impressive this season, but the Eagles are a legitimate contender.

That is all.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 10, 2017)

VFlutter said:


> So I’ve had the same argument with a few people lately so i thought I’d bring it up here since most on this forum are on the expert side of the spectrum. This isn’t meant to be a nurse vs medic debate. Just curious.
> 
> How many people feel confident taking an IABP solo?
> 
> How many feel confident interpreting invasive hemodynamic waveforms and titrating vasopressors/inotropes based off that?



Confidence level is a poor indicator of competence. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning–Kruger_effect


----------



## agregularguy (Dec 10, 2017)

Been a week or two since I've had time to check on this site. Looking forward to reading all the threads I missed while I was gone!


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 10, 2017)

Remi said:


> Confidence level is a poor indicator of competence.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning–Kruger_effect



My assessment of 1/2 the people at my new program upon arrival ^ sadly.....


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 11, 2017)

Got my first "real" run this weekend - 10K on Roosevelt Island


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 11, 2017)

At the National Fire Academy in Emmitsburg MD.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 11, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> National Fire Academy


Taking a class?


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 11, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> At the National Fire Academy in Emmitsburg MD.
> 
> View attachment 4063



About 15 miles from my FD gig...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 11, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Taking a class?



Yeah. EMS management. It’s excellent so far. I highly recommend NFA to anyone who wants to learn how to be a better leader. It’s all free. Just apply.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 12, 2017)

That feeling you get when you're a generic Stormtrooper, just trying not to die, and are being hunted by Chewie, Yoda, Luke and a guy on a walker...


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 12, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Yeah. EMS management. It’s excellent so far. I highly recommend NFA to anyone who wants to learn how to be a better leader. It’s all free. Just apply.



Glad to hear it. I was just looking at their list of classes. Shame I can't send certain supervisors there...they could use the leadership knowledge.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 12, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Glad to hear it. I was just looking at their list of classes. Shame I can't send certain supervisors there...they could use the leadership knowledge.



They are retooling the EMS management classes. The line level manager class will be a 2 day. There will also be a 10 day executive manager class.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 12, 2017)

Eek....a negligent discharge at my neighborhood gun range killed a customer as he walked up to the range office. Tragic and preventable.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 12, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Eek....a negligent discharge at my neighborhood gun range killed a customer as he walked up to the range office. Tragic and preventable.



Damn!!!! That is super unfortunate... Range safety officers present? That is always on my mind when I go to the range, and honestly makes me uneasy when I see retards at the range. I have packed up and gone home from alot of ranges without RSO's, and would rather shoot outdoors at friends property anyway. That dude/girl is gonna get the S sued outta them. Bye bye assets.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 12, 2017)

Probably about 2 years ago we had a guy go to the range to rent a gun. Shot himself in the head as soon as he stepped up to the lane. 

I never go to the range because I don’t trust other people. I prefer to go out into the desert.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 12, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I never go to the range because I don’t trust other people. I prefer to go out into the desert.



This. Plus I'm against paying to exercise my rights.


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 12, 2017)

I go to a private member only range. It's nice, individual pistol bays and small rifle ranges. So even when I shoot with others present it's only a few people and a lot are .mil, LEO, or retired.mil. So it's a pretty safe range.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 13, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> line level manager class will be a 2 day



That makes it very doable. Good to know!


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 13, 2017)

These little gems showed up today for our new toys........pretty stoked.


----------



## Old Tracker (Dec 13, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Eek....a negligent discharge at my neighborhood gun range killed a customer as he walked up to the range office. Tragic and preventable.



https://www.click2houston.com/news/life-flight-sent-to-gun-range-in-cypress-after-shooting

Big discussion on this on the Texas Hunting Forum.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 13, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> https://www.click2houston.com/news/life-flight-sent-to-gun-range-in-cypress-after-shooting
> 
> Big discussion on this on the Texas Hunting Forum.


Not a firearms expert...but how does this ("an employee in his early 20s was working on a hunting rifle when it fired.") happen?

Pretty sure you don't work on loaded firearms...? Wouldn't that be like...working on a live wire (I know people do that, but...they are...experts)?


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 13, 2017)

Funny working paper conclusion (here's hoping it gets published in JAMA or something): 
Our results represent at least a 7% decrease in the ambulance rate from Uber entry into a city. This decrease likely caused a reduction in wait time for the remaining ambulance volume."
I love when people look at event studies like this. Makes for some fun findings!


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 13, 2017)

Seasons Greetings...(woof).


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 13, 2017)

Passed my final agility retake. Graduating Monday!


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 13, 2017)

Well, we successfully passed our driver training portion. Too bad the department doesn't do the full formal CDL anymore, otherwise we passed the equivalent of a class B...instead it's just a city internal "City Operators Certificate" but hey, better than failing out of the Fire Academy for hitting too many cones lol

And tomorrow we officially start our EMT portion of Academy.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 13, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> And tomorrow we officially start our EMT portion of Academy.


 
Yippie...


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 14, 2017)

Homemade sufganiyot (aka jelly doughnut).  Yum!  Happy Chanukah!


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 14, 2017)

PotatoMedic said:


> Homemade sufganiyot (aka jelly doughnut).  Yum!  Happy Chanukah!



חג שמח ומתוק


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 14, 2017)

PotatoMedic said:


> Homemade sufganiyot (aka jelly doughnut).  Yum!  Happy Chanukah!


Haven't made those in a loooong time! I figured latkes was ambitious enough


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 14, 2017)

If anyone is interested in an ems director job.  I wish I had never left the place but had to take care of family.

http://jobs.gunnisonvalleyhealth.org/ems-chief-hosp-emergency-medical-services/job/7416894


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 14, 2017)

The wise rule writers of TSA saved my flight from my Mason jar of apple butter. I don't know what we would do without them.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 14, 2017)

Holly sh....so today is the first day of EMT, in addition to the textbook, we're supposed to bring in our CPR books (that we got in like week 1....that I took out of my bag and had it at home). This morning I completely forget to grab the CPR book on my way out of the door (even though when they mentioned it yesterday I was mentally grabbing it from the spot where it was...same spot I normally leave my backpack and other such materials).

Lineup is at 0745...but we've been showing between 0630 and 0645, which is good, because at a quarter till I'm walking up and somebody just so happens to be talking about needing that book today and I realize that I forgot it. While my brain is still going "Oh f.....!!" the guy says, "why don't you just go grab it, you live like 10 minutes away right?"
Talk about a lifesaver right there lol, I race out, go all the way back to my apt building, grab the book, race back, and am back at 0705...plenty of time left...though my heart is still racing like I ran instead of drove back lol.

Talk about a lesson on a) staging my stuff the night before, b) the importance of showing up early so I can fix the mistake (and c) why finding a place so close to work is important not just for sleeping in a little later than if I lived 30 min away lol)


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 14, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Talk about a lesson on a) staging my stuff the night before, b) the importance of showing up early so I can fix the mistake (and c) why finding a place so close to work is important not just for sleeping in a little later than if I lived 30 min away lol)



Check yo self before you wreck yo self.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 14, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> why finding a place so close to work is important not just for sleeping in a little later



Eh, mainly for sleeping later, man!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 14, 2017)

I just ate a whole digornio pizza by myself and downed 2 beers while doing it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I just ate a whole digornio pizza by myself and *downed 2 beers* while doing it.


2 whole beers, look out world...


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> 2 whole beers, look out world...



The homes is currently a lightweight. I'm working on the third haha.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> 2 whole beers, look out world...


I would say look out for that waistline, but he is a bean pole, so it won't matter.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I would say look out for that waistline, but he is a bean pole, so it won't matter.


And I would say you’re pushing both his _and_ your man card’s revocation.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> And I would say you’re pushing both his _and_ your man card’s revocation.


Says the man who put a headband on his dog...


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Says the man who put a headband on his dog...


In all fairness I woke up to my wife and girls giggling. Behold, a dog with an expression of my sentiments.

...and I’m sticking with that story.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> ...and I’m sticking with that story.



Mhmm... sure...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 14, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> In all fairness I woke up my wife and girls because of my giggling. Behold, a dog with an expression of their sentiments is what they saw.


You are horrible at typing tonight. I fixed it for you. No need to thank me.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 14, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Says the man who put a headband on his dog...


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2017)

(D’oh!) the absent-minded Gen-Xer’s been bamboozled by his millennial counterparts.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm just watching the comedy fold out in front of me whilst drinking my beer.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 14, 2017)

Just found out a friend of mine I just saw last night died in a car accident this morning. Here's hoping I can start my day off with some sweet old lady from the nursing home, I'm definitely not gonna be in the mood for some of the people I see in certain pockets of the city. Really good ****ing dude too.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2017)

@StCEMT, sorry brother. That’s rough.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 15, 2017)

@VentMonkey unfortunately how things go sometimes. Just a shame, younger than myself and a really good person, definitely someone who didn't get to go as far as he should have. 

Saw an online portion of the accident report and it was almost identical to a call I ran early on. Unrestrained roll over with ejection. That's why I beat my friends in the head when I see them not wear a seatbelt.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 15, 2017)

Damn St, sorry to hear


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 15, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Just found out a friend of mine I just saw last night died in a car accident this morning. Here's hoping I can start my day off with some sweet old lady from the nursing home, I'm definitely not gonna be in the mood for some of the people I see in certain pockets of the city. Really good ****ing dude too.


Very sorry, man. Only the good die young. RIP to your friend.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 15, 2017)

Day off. Terrier kisses, Gunsmoke, sweatpants


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 15, 2017)

That face you make when your Stormtrooper turns a corner and meets three Jedi...


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 15, 2017)

Edit: I am lethal with a Y wing. Pew pew pew pew


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 15, 2017)

Aside from drinking what else is there to do in an airport when your delayed by 4 hours?


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 15, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Aside from drinking what else is there to do in an airport when your delayed by 4 hours?



Read a book, hit on random chicks. Or BS on EMT Life chat.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 15, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> Read a book, hit on random chicks. Or BS on EMT Life chat.



Or get star spangled hammered to make spending the night at Denver Airport much more bearable.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 15, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Or get star spangled hammered to make spending the night at Denver Airport much more bearable.


Aw ****, you had three beers didn't you?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 15, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Aw ****, you had three beers didn't you?



Nope. I'm at the limit of 2. I arrive in Denver at 0115 where I shall find a comfy place to sleep and I'll hitch a ride with my uncle and his family at 0615 where I'll attend my sister's college graduation at 10.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 16, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Aside from drinking what else is there to do in an airport when your delayed by 4 hours?


I was going to ask which airport you were in because that would determine my response, but then you said Denver. Never been here. At least in Atlanta you can walk for four hours and never go through the same place twice.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Dec 16, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> I was going to ask which airport you were in because that would determine my response, but then you said Denver. Never been here. At least in Atlanta you can walk for four hours and never go through the same place twice.


I love Hartsfield-Jackson. Plus, they have these cool between concourse little jungles now and such.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 16, 2017)

Back in Delaware for the day. Maybe I should pick up a SCEMS application...


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 16, 2017)

Detroit International. This is the connecting passage between arrivals and departures, and it changes colours every 30 sec or so, with eerie music. A trip and a half.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 16, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> View attachment 4070
> 
> 
> Detroit International. This is the connecting passage between arrivals and departures, and it changes colours every 30 sec or so, with eerie music. A trip and a half.


Did you remember your LSD or magic mushrooms?


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 16, 2017)

PotatoMedic said:


> Did you remember your LSD or magic mushrooms?



You mean, my Infected Mushroom ?


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## StCEMT (Dec 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 4072


So I finally have an answer to your why do you want to do it post. You get some cool *** sunset screensaver photo ops.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 18, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> You get some cool *** sunset screensaver photo ops.


Lol, my flight nurse took it, and that’s about what I told her—it’s a good pic for your home screen.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 18, 2017)

Got ****ed on this shift bid. Same days, but opposite hours. Not the night shift I wanted.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 18, 2017)

When you're actually proficient at taking blood pressures so the whole time the rest of the class is practicing them for the very first time, you get to be the practice dummy (one of my buddies was struggling just to reliably find my radial pulse, much less brachial)....kinda start to realize just how much skills development you take for granted when 4-5 years ago that was me struggling with that strange bp cuff thingy lol


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 19, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> that strange bp cuff thingy








TFW a FF is asked to get a BP  (Raaaagh muscles cannot into BP)


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 19, 2017)

I had to take a manual today....BP was so low and faint I couldn't even get an exact read on it.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 19, 2017)

One of the "little" things I don't like about my ED is that while we have many NIBP monitors, we do not have enough _manual_ cuffs for those times when the autocuff fails or just can't get a decent signal to provide a reliable result. In those cases, I can use my own ears to get a good result faster than the autocuff. This only comes with doing manual vital signs measurements (including BP) over the years.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 20, 2017)

16 hours 30 minutes 1,085 miles. That folks is my limit to how much I drive within a day.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 20, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> ]


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 21, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> been away for a bit ladies and gents, heres to hoping everybody's been happy and healthy .




Welcome back. though I've been away, too. lol


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 21, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I love Sirius XM “Classic rewind”. I wish we had satellite radio in the trucks at work.



I just got a great deal on streaming. Coupled with my JBL Flip 5.....win/win! Sirius on the go!


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 21, 2017)

Won a bid on a good shift. 85-hours weeks finally paid off


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 21, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Well I mostly listen to county and rock. Granted most of todays stuff sucks, but reverting to my original statement there are always a few diamonds in the rough.[/QU
> 
> So is "yesterday's stuff" like two weeks ago for you, you young whippersnapper?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 21, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> So....i decided to check out that "side hustle" and spent yesterday driving for Uber. Well Uber Eats since my pickups lack of 4 full size doors disqualifies me from regular Uber fares. Basically when "online" you get an alert to accept a delivery....it tells you to drive to such and such restaurant (turn by turn GPS directions available) and pick up the order (in all cases the order was ready to go or no more than a minute of waiting) then the app gives you directions to the drop off...you drop off and go on your merry way.
> 
> Raw numbers: I spent 9 hrs and 19 min "online", I completed 13 "trips" and made $81 not counting tips (though I made maybe 30 bucks in tips?). Comes out to something like $8.70 an hour based on those numbers. The single lowest paid trip was $3.94, single highest paid was $11.39. Average worked out to $6.23 per trip.
> 
> ...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 21, 2017)

I am officially a smart home addict. I have two Echo dots, three TP Link outlets, a Hue hub with two white dimmable bulbs and three color/dimmable bulbs and a Harmony remote that also controls everything. I can do without jewelry. Just give me electronics!!!!


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 21, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> I can do without jewelry. Just give me electronics!!!!



...almost making me wish I was single... 

(100% serious question: How are the smart bulbs?)


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 21, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> ...almost making me wish I was single...
> 
> (100% serious question: How are the smart bulbs?)




The smart bulbs are great. I have two white and three colored. It's fun to mess around with the color schemes and they're also dimmable. I can turn them on and off with an app and set up schedules. Turn them on/off in one room and then move to another. Makes it look like someone's home.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 21, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Got ****ed on this shift bid. Same days, but opposite hours. Not the night shift I wanted.


I'm happy with my shift bid. Same days, same hours, same unit number, and same partner. This is our third bid together, and we are best friends. The hours are pretty decent, but I think people don't want it because it is weekends.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 21, 2017)

I’m set with my shift until I leave haha. Same shift, same time, same number for 2 years now. We only have 4-6 medics who are able to work this unit permanently. The EMTs who are able to work it (~10) all have 2+ years of full time ALS experience. The benefits of working a special unit haha.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 21, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I’m set with my shift until I leave haha. Same shift, same time, same number for 2 years now. We only have 4-6 medics who are able to work this unit permanently. The EMTs who are able to work it (~10) all have 2+ years of full time ALS experience. The benefits of working a special unit haha.


What kind of special unit? Your bus is already short enough as it is...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 21, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> What kind of special unit? Your bus is already short enough as it is...


It’s our racetrack unit. The supervisor who is in charge of the track picks out a few employees who would be a good fit since it is a lot of PR and a lot of patients that a vast majority of our guys either refuse to do (IV, fluids, then AMA) and ones they don’t like (AMAs on broken bones).


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 22, 2017)

One of my event company's checks bounced. Merry Christmas.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 22, 2017)

Busy day. Popped all the seals, used my brain, etc.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 22, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> One of my event company's checks bounced. Merry Christmas.


And that would be my first red flag about GTFO of there


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 22, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Busy day. Popped all the seals, used my brain, etc.


I decorated my truck with lights, did two transports, got a kick *** birthday burger, doughnuts, and then twinned festive trucks with another crew until dispatch kept pestering us to come back. Kinda bummed I had no brain calls, we had a 3rd year resident riding with us today. That would have been a nice person to have in the back when I had my finger on the trigger of a cric a few weeks back.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 22, 2017)

Well I can confirm our NREMT-Basic orientated class is still teaching pretty much everyone is gonna get an NRB and all traumas get spinal...


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 22, 2017)

Vandenberg AFB decides to test missiles at night and the whole Coachella valley freaks out. This ain't nothing new people...


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 22, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Vandenberg AFB decides to test missiles at night and the whole Coachella valley freaks out. This ain't nothing new people...


Apparently everyone in LA was freaking out as well lol


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 23, 2017)

We've got a PotatoMedic, a NomadicMedic and a RocketMedic


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 23, 2017)

I froze the fiance a little at an early Christmas getaway. San Antonio dropped like 30 degrees while we were here yesterday.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Apparently everyone in LA was freaking out as well lol



I thought it was a spaceX launch?


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 24, 2017)

Its cold in Htown


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 24, 2017)

What’s a cold Texas winter? Bako is about 50-60 degrees tops during the day, and 30’s at night. We even gotta bring the mutt in and keep the dryer running so he’s warmed up against it.

And yeah yeah, I know us West Coasters don’t know what a “cold winter” is. This may exclude our friends in the PNW.


----------



## Specialized (Dec 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> What’s a cold Texas winter? Bako is about 50-60 degrees tops during the day, and 30’s at night. We even gotta bring the mutt in and keep the dryer running so he’s warmed up against it.
> 
> And yeah yeah, I know us West Coasters don’t know what a “cold winter” is. This may exclude our friends in the PNW.



@VentMonkey that day time temp doesn't sound too bad. I didn't know it can get that cold down there? 

And ditto to that. It was 26F° here in SoCo the other morning. Cold winters now include high wind and fire danger for the north bay hills. It's like deja Vu all over again.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 24, 2017)

It seems like once every winter we’ll get a week that is just bitter cold for the desert. Like overnight lows in the high teens/ low 20’s. I distinctly remember having ice on my windshield last year for a week straight.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 24, 2017)

Happy Holidays/Merry Christmas, everyone. Be safe out there. (I'm saying it a day early 'cause I won't have time tomorrow.I'll be busy playing with my new Surface Pro. hehe)


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 24, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I thought it was a spaceX launch?


Yeah...though from Facebook it seems a bunch of people had no idea that's what it was when they first saw it "Aliens are invading!!!" Type deal lol



RocketMedic said:


> Its cold in Htown





VentMonkey said:


> What’s a cold Texas winter? Bako is about 50-60 degrees tops during the day, and 30’s at night. We even gotta bring the mutt in and keep the dryer running so he’s warmed up against it.
> 
> And yeah yeah, I know us West Coasters don’t know what a “cold winter” is. This may exclude our friends in the PNW.





Specialized said:


> @VentMonkey that day time temp doesn't sound too bad. I didn't know it can get that cold down there?
> 
> And ditto to that. It was 26F° here in SoCo the other morning. Cold winters now include high wind and fire danger for the north bay hills. It's like deja Vu all over again.





CALEMT said:


> It seems like once every winter we’ll get a week that is just bitter cold for the desert. Like overnight lows in the high teens/ low 20’s. I distinctly remember having ice on my windshield last year for a week straight.


All I've got to say in response to these winter posts is:


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 24, 2017)

@VentMonkey , same as SoCal, but wetter. Tulare is a good analogue I reckon. We get foggy some.

Got schwifty with an epi drip and an EJ today


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 24, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> @VentMonkey , same as SoCal, but wetter. Tulare is a good analogue I reckon. We get foggy some.
> 
> Got schwifty with an epi drip and an EJ today


Look at you being all fancy. Just the multiple diabetics with BGL's <30 out here. Bad sugars.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 25, 2017)

Ho Ho Ho. Merry Christmas!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 25, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Vandenberg AFB decides to test missiles at night and the whole Coachella valley freaks out. This ain't nothing new people...



I saw it while working out in Cambria California. What a sight!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 25, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I thought it was a spaceX launch?



It was. They just launch from Vandenberg AFB.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 25, 2017)

We're being festive this your. Cant wait to get off in the morning


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 25, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I saw it while working out in Cambria California. What a sight!


Ahhh, the girlfriend and I visited Cambria on our trip up to San Simeon. If I remember correctly one of the stations has a gym behind some plate glass windows.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 25, 2017)

*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 25, 2017)

Just picked up a Samsung Note8 after having an iPhone for the past few years. Trying to figure out how to work things again.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 25, 2017)

Finished up with a big head bleed. 5mm and worsening of midline shift


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 25, 2017)

I got y’all lupus for Christmas.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas!
Mele Kalikimaka!
¡Feliz Navidad!


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 25, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Mele Kalikimaka!



To you as well! (Tried to figure out what this came from...turns out it is something linguistic in nature)


----------



## Old Tracker (Dec 25, 2017)

I can't get a patient or two for anything while I'm doing my AEMT ride a longs. I bet tomorrow and Wednesday, while I'm working and getting paid I'll be swamped. Don't wish for anyone to get sick or hurt especially on Christmas, but I need a couple more patients.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 25, 2017)

Having read Doug Stanton’s novel when it first came out, I’m hoping “12 Strong” pays homage accordingly; it’s an excellent story. Ridley Scott did a decent job with Black Hawk Down, hopefully the accuracies are similar.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 25, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Having read Doug Stanton’s novel when it first came out, I’m hoping “12 Strong” pays homage accordingly; it’s an excellent story. Ridley Scott did a decent job with Black Hawk Down, hopefully the accuracies are similar.


Is that about the SF team that brought Karzai out in Afghanistan?


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 26, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Is that about the SF team that brought Karzai out in Afghanistan?


To be completely honest, I’d have to go back and look that up. Nonetheless, it’s a fascinating true story. 

These dudes went in with full badassery, and rode horses into battle alongside of Afghan warlords they (initially) hardly trusted. Their efforts were understated, and the book was excellent.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 26, 2017)

We made a feast. Just about to cut the prime rib and we get paged for abdominal pain _very_ far away. Advised to stage as the party brandished a rifle at deputies last time and ended up getting tased. Party now states (directly as this county still doesn't EMD) that he has severe tearing pain that moves into his lower back. Put a helicopter up, have it land at the closest fire station. 35 minute response. 10 minutes to stage too as the deputies are even farther away. Deputies get in the house, find the patient in the fetal position and real drunk. Advise that the patient says he's been shot.

Get in the house, look at the deputies and ask if he's been shot...deputy says no way this dude got shot, he's just drunk. Pull his shirt up and shirt up and sure enough he totally took one to the gut. He looked awful but it must have been awhile as there was very minimal bleeding. Refused to answer any and all questions about what happened. So we stuffed him on a helicopter and went back to our prime rib....Merry Christmas indeed.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 26, 2017)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays EMTLife!


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 26, 2017)

Hoping the rest of my shift stays quiet. We cooked breakfast and lunch. Then got dinner at the fire station and now am trying to sleep despite the station being very hot and giving me a headache. Oh and I have a flight home in 10hrs to see family, so I got about a 90min drive to the airport after I go home and take a shower. Will be a fun and slightly busy day.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 26, 2017)

Tigger said:


> We made a feast. Just about to cut the prime rib and we get paged for abdominal pain _very_ far away. Advised to stage as the party brandished a rifle at deputies last time and ended up getting tased. Party now states (directly as this county still doesn't EMD) that he has severe tearing pain that moves into his lower back. Put a helicopter up, have it land at the closest fire station. 35 minute response. 10 minutes to stage too as the deputies are even farther away. Deputies get in the house, find the patient in the fetal position and real drunk. Advise that the patient says he's been shot.
> 
> Get in the house, look at the deputies and ask if he's been shot...deputy says no way this dude got shot, he's just drunk. Pull his shirt up and shirt up and sure enough he totally took one to the gut. He looked awful but it must have been awhile as there was very minimal bleeding. Refused to answer any and all questions about what happened. So we stuffed him on a helicopter and went back to our prime rib....Merry Christmas indeed.



We had a call a while back for a GSW + stabbing. Staged, got cleared to enter - it’s a liquor store. With a 50-odd y.o. frequent flyer F in a wheel chair next to it. A bottle or vodka in her lap, stating for anyone willing to listen that she was shot and stabbed through the stomach. Yep, darling, 750mL of ETOH will do that to you...


----------



## COmedic17 (Dec 26, 2017)

Drunk mom neglected to give her diabetic 10 year old his insulin for the past few days due to being a bit too festive instead of a parent. Kept trying to throw herself on top of him while we were loading him up. 

Informed us there is no way he is in DKA and "it must be new asthma since he's panting like that". 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 26, 2017)

Girl yesterday said she was given a tainted cigarette and found soap and crayon shavings in the bathroom. Heard crackling, saw it oozing, still smoked it all. Thought she was going to die in the ambulance... Was worried about her heart rate going down....Thank God there are portions of this population with more than double digit intelligence.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 26, 2017)

Brain bleed x1 hour, posturing, all kinds of gorked.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 26, 2017)

This Jon Puryear class is like drinking sand.


----------



## Old Tracker (Dec 26, 2017)

Got 1 Pt last night...finally. 12 yo m, riding an ATV in Mexico, no helmet.  Going up a hill on a caliche road. Parents didn't know if he hit the brake or the gas, but he was thrown off and wasn't in any shape to tell them anything because of the no longer firm area on his lower left occiput that was bleeding heavily.

We got him entubated from the Mexican hospital and they were bagging him.  Luckily we had a paramedic working and were able to fly him out in less than an hour.  But, she really had to work to keep him stable. All I did was keep bagging and monitoring vitals.

Feel bad for the parents, but don't understand why would they let him ride without a helmet.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 26, 2017)

I was on an excursion off a cruise ship in Cozumel. We’re were riding quads through a banana plantation way out in tbe middle of no where. I remember thinking, “if something happens out here, we’re gonna die. No doubt about it.”


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 26, 2017)

Couple of months ago I had a weird one, luckily the patient was stable. Kid went to Mexico on vacation and crashed the side by side he was driving with no seatbelt. Ejected, LOC, femur fracture. Friends drove him to a Mexican clinic. Mexican clinic found out he was American and drive him to the border and left him with the border patrol. Border patrol called for an ambulance. Ambulance got on scene and called for an airship. Airship transported him to a non-pediatric level 2 trauma center instead of flying the same distance to a dedicated pedi hospital. 

Level 2 trauma did initial stabilization of the patient and was trying to arrange for transport to dedicated pedi center. Pedi Center said they would send out their own flight team. After 2 hours the level 2 heard nothing and called them back. They said “oh, the trauma doc cleared the patient to go BLS here”. So after about 30 minutes of back and forth they agree we will ground transport the kid ALS to the pedi center. About an hour into our transport we find out the pedi center changed their mind and sent their helicopter only for them to arrive and find out the patient was already transported by us. 

We arrive at the pedi center and they call a trauma code on our patient (initial incident happened well over 13 hours by this point). We are giving the report to the team and the flight team comes down and says “oh, is this the patient we were sent to pick up?”


----------



## Old Tracker (Dec 26, 2017)

Dispatch had it as an ATV accident and the kid supposedly only had a broken nose. I knew that was bovine scat because they wouldn't waste time on an ambulance over there on something they could have the family pov him to the port of entry.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Dec 26, 2017)

Old Tracker said:


> Dispatch had it as an ATV accident and the kid supposedly only had a broken nose. I knew that was bovine scat because they wouldn't waste time on an ambulance over there on something they could have the family pov him to the port of entry.


So do you cross the border to get him? Or does a Mexican ambulance drive up to the border and you drive up to the border and exchange at the border?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 26, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> This Jon Puryear class is like drinking sand.


And that would be why I'm just going to challenge NREMT to keep my card


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 26, 2017)

Na, it's a company mandate. Three long, dry hours of reading and listening to slides. Super-boring.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 27, 2017)

Probably just gonna do the freebie CEU's through the state. Power points might not be fun, but I don't particularly want to redo the NREMT either. At least I have some say in what I do for CEU's instead of getting asked causes of random degenerative neuro problems I didn't even know existed.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 27, 2017)

Taking the test is by far the easiest way to revert, but the thought of it makes people nauseous.


----------



## Old Tracker (Dec 27, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> So do you cross the border to get him? Or does a Mexican ambulance drive up to the border and you drive up to the border and exchange at the border?



The Mexican ambulance brings them to the Port of Entry. All pax have to be cleared to enter the US at the POE before they get in our truck,  They also can arrive in a POV, but going through the clearing procedure before we get paged out.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 28, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Taking the test is by far the easiest way to revert, but the thought of it makes people nauseous.



I'm (almost) sympathetic to the idea of requiring retesting - the physician boards are (all?) coming around to the idea of mandatory retesting every 10 years, I believe.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 28, 2017)

Oh so a long term follow up, but a 3rd year Res rode with us recently and gave me the answer on that lady I almost had to cric. He said it was crack induced angioedema, seems she had a nice little cocaine habit going on. Had someone sneak it into the hospital for her and almost had to be reintubated too. From the bits I've gotten off Google, there have been people presenting with an allergic reaction after cocaine use. She wasn't showing any other signs besides the swelling, but that would explain how this wasn't her first time having this happen too.

Still trying to find a decent article on it, but if you see something of the sorts and ACE inhibitors, food allergy, etc. are not in the picture, add cocaine to your check list.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 28, 2017)

So at this point I doubt that I'll ever get back into EMS. Bipolar II is kicking my butt.  Ended up in the hospital twice this last fall for bipolar depression... having been misdiagnosed with major depressive disorder for years didn't help with the lead up to that. Now I'm back to working in grocery and just focusing on being stable. All my reading says that bipolar is something that I'll deal with for the rest of my life. Mental illness suck sometimes, ya know?


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 28, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> He said it was crack induced angioedema



Woah. That's a new one.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 28, 2017)

Seirende said:


> So at this point I doubt that I'll ever get back into EMS. Bipolar II is kicking my butt.  Ended up in the hospital twice this last fall for bipolar depression... having been misdiagnosed with major depressive disorder for years didn't help with the lead up to that. Now I'm back to working in grocery and just focusing on being stable. All my reading says that bipolar is something that I'll deal with for the rest of my life. Mental illness suck sometimes, ya know?


Very sorry to hear that. Good luck to you.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 28, 2017)

Based on my classes progress in the EMT Portion of Academy....yeah it's a good thing we're not an ALS dept and we don't have to worry about going to medic school just to get promoted in the future lol


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 28, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> I'm (almost) sympathetic to the idea of requiring retesting - the physician boards are (all?) coming around to the idea of mandatory retesting every 10 years, I believe.


My understanding was that the opposite was happening. I don't recall any details but I think there was recently a big lawsuit (or some other deal) against once of the certifying boards for physicians, based on the fact that preparing for these exams is a major and undue stress for busy working professionals, and that research has shown that passing these exams does nothing at all to prove actual clinical competence. This topic keeps getting brought up in APN circles since CRNA's just started a new credentialing system that requires examination every 8 years.

We keep being reassured that "these exams won't be that hard - nothing like your initial board certification exam" and "you'll have plenty of opportunities to pass, if you have a hard time with it". If it'll be that easy to pass, then what is the point of it at all?

The point, of course, is that someone will make quite a bit of money off of it.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 29, 2017)

Holiday pay included, it’s 124 hrs this week. I officially have no life.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 29, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> Holiday pay included, it’s 124 hrs this week. I officially have no life.


**** that. I stop liking people way before that. I need my day off to decide I want to go back out.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 29, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> **** that. I stop liking people way before that. I need my day off to decide I want to go back out.








Jokes aside, the seniority in this company is based off hrs worked. The last round of shift bids ended a week ago, I finally got a very good one. This week is brutal thought and I’m not doing it again.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 29, 2017)

Remi said:


> My understanding was that the opposite was happening. I don't recall any details but I think there was recently a big lawsuit (or some other deal) against once of the certifying boards for physicians, based on the fact that preparing for these exams is a major and undue stress for busy working professionals, and that research has shown that passing these exams does nothing at all to prove actual clinical competence. This topic keeps getting brought up in APN circles since CRNA's just started a new credentialing system that requires examination every 8 years.
> 
> We keep being reassured that "these exams won't be that hard - nothing like your initial board certification exam" and "you'll have plenty of opportunities to pass, if you have a hard time with it". If it'll be that easy to pass, then what is the point of it at all?
> 
> The point, of course, is that someone will make quite a bit of money off of it.



If that's the case (purely financial), then it is certainly problematic, though it seems like part of a strategy to minimize regulatory risk. I do think there is a benefit in requiring retesting if it is actually a hurdle. ABEM seems to have some requirements along the lines of what I'd imagine would be helpful. I wasn't able to find any substantive research - any examples you found?


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 29, 2017)

When you fix the STEMI problem by putting the arm leads on the right way. It's only day 1/6....


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 29, 2017)

Woot, last day of class of 2017, was day 100, only 52 more days of Academy to go! 

And today was day 12 of EMT...our midterm is Tues (after New Years), first 24 chapters in the book (after only a week and a half, woof)


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 29, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> our midterm is Tues



Your ankle bone is connected your leg bone...


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 30, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Your ankle bone is connected your leg bone...



On an OB/GYN assessment, don’t forget to check the _peritoneal_ space for tears...


----------



## Gurby (Dec 30, 2017)

Tigger said:


> We made a feast. Just about to cut the prime rib and we get paged for abdominal pain _very_ far away. Advised to stage as the party brandished a rifle at deputies last time and ended up getting tased. Party now states (directly as this county still doesn't EMD) that he has severe tearing pain that moves into his lower back. Put a helicopter up, have it land at the closest fire station. 35 minute response. 10 minutes to stage too as the deputies are even farther away. Deputies get in the house, find the patient in the fetal position and real drunk. Advise that the patient says he's been shot.
> 
> Get in the house, look at the deputies and ask if he's been shot...deputy says no way this dude got shot, he's just drunk. Pull his shirt up and shirt up and sure enough he totally took one to the gut. He looked awful but it must have been awhile as there was very minimal bleeding. Refused to answer any and all questions about what happened. So we stuffed him on a helicopter and went back to our prime rib....Merry Christmas indeed.



Classic.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 30, 2017)

45cc chainsaw sure makes quick work on a Christmas tree.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 30, 2017)

Yey for another Lazy Saturday Off! Harry Potter movie marathon, Lego Ninjago movie later, dogs and home and then NFL tomorrow....yey for weekends! 

I'm really hoping the Chargers can squeak into the wildcards, which means I need them to win tomorrow and the Ravens need to win. Tennessee needs to lose. Buffalo could go either way, but the Chargers hold that tiebreaker, so that's no biggie. Big thing though is beating the Raiders, and I'm hopeful there.


----------



## Old Tracker (Dec 30, 2017)

What a relief, signed off to take the AEMT exam.  As a ride-a-long on the ambulance clinicals patients can be few and far in between, when you are actually on shift it can be a deluge. I have a serious weight off now. Happy New Year to y'all.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 31, 2017)

Headed down the street, local engine company going the opposite direction, lights and sirens, wait at the green light for them to pass, notice they're probably on a medical since no one is wearing turnouts as far as I can see inside, briefly wonder what the Ladder company out of that station is up to (since here the trucks are first up for non fire calls, while the engines are second up to non fire calls, the reverse of how LA is)....not even 2 min later, I'm watching a cop in my review mirror that pulled in behind me (he waited at the light when it changed as I was going thru...the cops are easy to spot here, whenever they're on duty, they're required to have a steady burning blue light on at all times while on patrol even if not responding to anything) when I spot a City&County EMS ambulance rolling up behind us also lights and sirens (though in the opposite direction that the engine was headed...and there's no hospital in the direction we're going)...just interesting to see the cop light up, and clear the intersection, then continue in front of EMS to clear the next couple intersections before I lost sight of them.

No real point to the story, just found it a bit interesting to see...makes me want to get back in the field lol (hey, March is closer than it appears!)


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Years EMTLife


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 31, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> Happy New Years EMTLife


Here’s to another year, and anyone in a celebratory mood. @Old Tracker I know you hear me...




Happy New Year, y’all.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 1, 2018)

Best part about New Year’s Day? Watching Oklahoma play in the Rose bowl. Go Sooners!!!


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 1, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Best part about New Year’s Day? Watching Oklahoma play in the Rose bowl. Go Sooners!!!


How bout them dawgs??...


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 1, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> How bout them dawgs??...



Damn. But a damn good game.

Edit: I will say whoever called the final offensive plays for OU has little to no trust in an all American QB. Plus the whole country knew Georgia was gonna run the ball to beat us.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 2, 2018)

Another thing about today being the 1st....payday, yay I g̶o̶t̶ paid!...my rent that was due today lol(?)


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 2, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Here’s to another year, and anyone in a celebratory mood. @Old Tracker I know you hear me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Feliz ano nuevo a Ud y su familia tambien amigo._


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs indeed!


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 2, 2018)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Go Dawgs indeed!


Clemson just looked...flat against Bama. Here’s to hoping Uga can carry them through to the end...


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 2, 2018)

https://www.ems1.com/LODD-Line-of-duty-deaths/


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 3, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Ahhh, the girlfriend and I visited Cambria on our trip up to San Simeon. If I remember correctly one of the stations has a gym behind some plate glass windows.



I assume your talking about one of the fire stations?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 3, 2018)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I assume your talking about one of the fire stations?


Nope. It was some ambulance station in Cambria. We passed by after we stopped at a store. Saw one employee running on a treadmill and the other watching TV with the unit parked in front.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 4, 2018)

Hmm...so apparently our EMT textbook (Brady 10th edition) has a whole chapter dedicated to the "Combat Veteran" specifically vets with PTSD (it was included today with of our lectures on the other chapters dealing with Behavioral Emergencies....though we started the Trauma chapters and introduced the Hare traction splint today as well....Hare splints ugh, I'd rather use the Sager but oh well, it's not like we'll use them super often lol)


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 4, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm...so apparently our EMT textbook (Brady 10th edition) has a whole chapter dedicated to the "Combat Veteran" specifically vets with PTSD (it was included today with of our lectures on the other chapters dealing with Behavioral Emergencies....though we started the Trauma chapters and introduced the Hare traction splint today as well....Hare splints ugh, I'd rather use the Sager but oh well, it's not like we'll use them super often lol)


That had to be interesting, when I went through paramedic school it wasn't taught.  But working with the military has taught me a lot about it, especially being able to pick up some of the signs of it when it's not yet been diagnosed. Can be a bit of work convincing them to go to the hospital to get started on the help they need.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 5, 2018)

luke_31 said:


> That had to be interesting, when I went through paramedic school it wasn't taught.  But working with the military has taught me a lot about it, especially being able to pick up some of the signs of it when it's not yet been diagnosed. Can be a bit of work convincing them to go to the hospital to get started on the help they need.


I'd say that's just mental health as a whole. Lately I've been trying to learn more of the local resources to recommend to people in the hopes that one or two out of a few may listen. Just yesterday alone I had two patients that needed different types of help with behavioral health type facilities.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 5, 2018)

Woof....City and County of Honolulu EMS Agency released their 2017 numbers....they got just over 120,000 calls, and they have a grand total of 20 ambulances (18 full time and 2 part time units) (compared to us in HFD where we have 43 stations for the same geographical area....)

http://khon2.com/2018/01/03/honolulu-ems-announces-the-need-for-more-money/


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 6, 2018)

Anyone got suggestions on quality, easy to read critical care books? Want to take the class at the end of the year before I leave VA, I'll be coming up on my 2nd year by then. Looking for my next read while I have downtime on the slow days.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 6, 2018)

finally.... finally.... finally, have a venue to get married at!!!! woohoo


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 6, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Anyone got suggestions on quality, easy to read critical care books?


https://www.barnesandnoble.com/p/fu...t-janice-l-zimmerman/1014482537/2678235047886


NysEms2117 said:


> finally.... finally.... finally, have a venue to get married at!!!! woohoo


Nice, man.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 6, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> https://www.barnesandnoble.com/p/fu...t-janice-l-zimmerman/1014482537/2678235047886


Absolutely the best basic CC text that I’ve ever seen.
The ICU Book by Marino is really good, too.

Harrison’s is excellent, but is more comprehensive. 

Some of the anesthesia texts (Nagelhout, Miller’s Barash) are really the best places to read about basic CC and pharm topics, but are not easy reads at all and are focused on the OR.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 6, 2018)

NysEms2117 said:


> finally.... finally.... finally, have a venue to get married at!!!! woohoo


I thought you had that really fancy place already picked?


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 6, 2018)

Wow....a book I could actually afford now. I think I'll put that order in tomorrow morning, thanks @VentMonkey.

@Remi, come to think of it, my mom actually has the Marino ICU book, I know right where it's at.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 7, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> I thought you had that really fancy place already picked?


but now theres a date with a place


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 7, 2018)

So....I was doing some delivery driving for Uber Eats earlier today...amd delivered to a Bite Squad office, and the guy (who was wearing their green shirt) was actively trying to recruit me lol


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 7, 2018)

Remi said:


> Some of the anesthesia texts (Nagelhout, Miller’s Barash) are really the best places to read about basic CC and pharm topics, but are not easy reads at all and are focused on the OR.



I am going to pick one up soon. Keep going back and forth between Nagelhout and Miller's. And if i want the full set or just the condensed version. Big investment for the full set.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 7, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> I am going to pick one up soon. Keep going back and forth between Nagelhout and Miller's. And if i want the full set or just the condensed version. Big investment for the full set.



Miller's is incredibly detailed and comprehensive, but it is expensive.

One that I really like - probably my favorite, actually - is Morgan & Mikhail's Clinical Anesthesiology. It's more concise and easier to read than these others though, so its great for reviewing a topic quickly but not the best if you are trying to study something in depth.

Stoelting's Pharmacology and Physiology in Anesthetic Practice is excellent, as well. Considerably less detailed and in-depth than something like Rhoades or Guyton & Hall's, but it covers everything pretty much and is easier to read and understand, and of course focused on anesthetic practice.

I would recommend Nagalhout's Nurse Anesthesia. All the same meat as the others, but IMO it's organized better and is generally a little easier to read and digest. If you primarily just want a good pharm text, then Stoelting's Pharm & Phys is really good and is quite a bit cheaper, I think.

I rarely refer back to my texts but I like books and I plan to probably always own a recent (if not the most current) version of a handful of texts: Nagelhout, Morgan & Mikhail, Stoelting's Pharm & Phys, Stoelting's Anesthesia & Coexisting Disease, and Netter.

I also still have my old Brady Critical Care Paramedic text that was published in 2006.


----------



## exodus (Jan 8, 2018)

After having to drop out of my last A&P due to Irma. AMR has given me a full-ride scholarship through NCTI, first day is today! They own my soul for 3 years, but that's really a small price to pay.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 8, 2018)

Congrats! Three years of indentured servitude isn’t awful.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 8, 2018)

Slide in a little diltiazem (20mg) slowly and watch that A fib rvr correct itself to a nice sinus rhythm...#TexasEMS #NoAskANurse #GooseandMaverick #YesWeCarryDiltiazemToo #HoustonStrong


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 8, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Slide in a little diltiazem (20mg) slowly and watch that A fib rvr correct itself to a nice sinus rhythm...#TexasEMS #NoAskANurse #GooseandMaverick #YesWeCarryDiltiazemToo #HoustonStrong



#HolyHastags #TooMuch #YouCanUseBetaBlockersToo


----------



## terrible one (Jan 8, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Slide in a little diltiazem (20mg) slowly and watch that A fib rvr correct itself to a nice sinus rhythm...#TexasEMS #NoAskANurse #GooseandMaverick #YesWeCarryDiltiazemToo #HoustonStrong



Haha I’ve had my last couple pts in a fib rvr but ya CA can’t do much unless they get unstable enough to cardiovert


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 8, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Slide in a little diltiazem (20mg) slowly and watch that A fib rvr correct itself to a nice sinus rhythm...#TexasEMS #NoAskANurse #GooseandMaverick #YesWeCarryDiltiazemToo #HoustonStrong



#HolyHashtagBatman #Hashtag 

I remember I had a pt like this in clinical's. I forgot how much Cardizem I gave, but by the time I was leaving they were going to push Amiodarone on him. What I do remember is he was A-Fib RVR varying from 150-170.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 8, 2018)

Just saw Vent Monk_e_y's caption under his name. Question, is it _Es la verdad_ or should it be _Es el mero mero_? Just curious.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 8, 2018)

Old Tracker said:


> Just saw Vent Monk_e_y's caption under his name. Question, is it _Es la verdad_ or should it be _Es el mero mero_? Just curious.


_Solamente La Verdad, jefe._


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 8, 2018)

_Siempre la mera verdad._


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 8, 2018)

I wish I could rate control with something besides electricity.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 8, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> I wish I could rate control with something besides electricity.


Well, there's always precordial thump pacing...


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 8, 2018)

Even though I’m still bitter about Georgia beating my Sooners in the rose bowl, I like to see Saban lose. Go Georgia, keep it up.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 8, 2018)

Akulahawk said:


> Well, there's always precordial thump pacing...


I don't know how to explain that to the ED staff.... Patient had afib so I decided to beat the hell out of him.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 8, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> I don't know how to explain that to the ED staff.... Patient had afib so I decided to beat the hell out of him.


Just tell them it was medically indicated. Pacer was out of power and you were out of meds... and you needed the practice.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 8, 2018)

Akulahawk said:


> Just tell them it was medically indicated. Pacer was out of power and you were out of meds... and you needed to let out some steam because dispatch pissed you off.



I like this explanation better.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 8, 2018)

@CALEMT , y'all have cardizem in CA?


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 8, 2018)

Akulahawk said:


> Just tell them it was medically indicated. Pacer was out of power and you were out of meds... and you needed the practice.


That sounds like a great way to introduce myself to the ED night shift crews once I make the switch in a week.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 9, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> @CALEMT , y'all have cardizem in CA?



I wish. No this was my clinical rotations for paramedic school.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 9, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> I like this explanation better.


Just remember that it's never, ever appropriate to practice this technique on a dispatcher... especially one that doesn't need pacing or is _your_ dispatcher.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 9, 2018)

While going over one of the cardiac lectures in our class, they talked about Commotio cordis and asked the one guy in our class who was a former medic if he'd ever done a precordial thump. Apparently during one of his hospital clinicals their was a Pt in the ER that would go into sustained runs of ....V-tach or Fib I think? (I forget exactly) and they found that the Pt would convert back to sinus with a precordial thump, so our former medic got assigned to watch over the patient and give them a whack every time they went into the rythm....guy said he gave like 17 or 18 whacks before all was said and done...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 9, 2018)

Nickname is now "Thumper."


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 9, 2018)

One of my Paramedic instructors had a patient that kept going into either VT or VF (I forget which) and this was back in the days of the paddles. He saw the patient "go out" and saw the arrythmia on the machine and promptly thumped the patient, which converted the rhythm back to a sinus rhythm. Apparently it took too long to pull out the paddles, charge, lube, and spark... thus leading to "the thump." This patient repeatedly kept going back to the arrythmia and because it was so easy to convert back to the sinus rhythm, a precordial thump was performed each time, to the tune of >20 thumps throughout his entire contact with the patient. 

Another patient of his was sedated and paced, but that's another story for another time.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 9, 2018)

guess who delivered a baby today.... this guy!


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 9, 2018)

NysEms2117 said:


> guess who delivered a baby today.... this guy!


I'll take cookies n cream, a quart will be sufficient. Congrats, hope it wasn't in the ambulance.  Deliveries can be very messy.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 9, 2018)

NysEms2117 said:


> guess who delivered a baby today.... this guy!


Literally the only bucket list call I have. I would pass on so many of the "cool", incredibly rare interventions we could do if I had to choose between that or a delivery. I'm jealous, but congrats dude! That's awesome.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 9, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Literally the only bucket list call I have. I would pass on so many of the "cool", incredibly rare interventions we could do if I had to choose between that or a delivery. I'm jealous, but congrats dude! That's awesome.


was certainly an experience. i think the mom was joking, she was scheduled for a C-Section(which worried me immensely), and went into labor, asked if i was going to do it in the middle of the establishment we were at. (spork in one hand, napkin in the other lol)


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 10, 2018)

NysEms2117 said:


> guess who delivered a baby today.... this guy!


Make sure you get the good, name brand stuff, not the cheap store brand gallon at the bottom of the freezer....
Funny because that was literally our lecture today in class was childbirth



StCEMT said:


> Literally the only bucket list call I have. I would pass on so many of the "cool", incredibly rare interventions we could do if I had to choose between that or a delivery. I'm jealous, but congrats dude! That's awesome.


and I'm kinda glad I have never pulled up to the hospital with more patients than what I loaded in on scene lol


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 10, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Make sure you get the good, name brand stuff, not the cheap store brand gallon at the bottom of the freezer....
> Funny because that was literally our lecture today in class was childbirth
> 
> and I'm kinda glad I have never pulled up to the hospital with more patients than what I loaded in on scene lol


I should clarify, I don't want tiny humans entering the world IN the ambulance. Preferably carried to the ambulance with most of the messiness still on scene. Although I would still grudgingly take the former. I just think it would be cool since it is one of the rare things we do that (usually) has a good outcome and isn't a bad life event that we get called for.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 10, 2018)

Meanwhile, this just happened to me:
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 a nice new spiderweb pattern in my windshield, curteousy of some chunk of I-don't-know debris flew up and hit me whilst driving 60mph down the H1 freeway....I literally had an "Oh Shi...!" moment and ducked when I saw it ha


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 10, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Meanwhile, this just happened to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a rock crack my windshield in the bottom left corner that slowly traveled to the top right corner of my windshield.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 10, 2018)

When I lived in Washington I replaced my windshield 4 times, thanks to the cinders WADOT put down on I90 over the pass when it snowed.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 10, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> I had a rock crack my windshield in the bottom left corner that slowly traveled to the top right corner of my windshield.



Next time it happens, dremel a slightly wider indentation at the outer end of the crack and fill it with SuperGlue. That’ll stop the crack from traveling and save you the trouble of buying a new windshield (and a potential citation).


----------



## Flying (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm out of the loop when it comes to CPR education. Did the AHA change "BLS for Healthcare Providers" to "BLS Provider"? I'm assuming that the Red Cross rebranding their class to "BLS for Healthcare Providers" has also taken in a lot of confused people.

Edit: After some deeper searching, found my answer.
http://cpr.heart.org/idc/groups/ahaecc-public/@wcm/@ecc/documents/downloadable/ucm_483580.pdf

Strange, but I guess I'll be seeing stuff like this more in the future.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 12, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> @CALEMT , y'all have cardizem in CA?


In a lot of counties, no. I once actually got accused of being a fake paramedic on here because I wasn't familiar with the bolus dose of Cardizem.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 12, 2018)

Well time to start my transitional shifts to nights. Not too thrilled about this change, but at least I will have a steady partner that is good.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 12, 2018)

Woot, we all passed our Final today! Everyone also passed our two HFD specific skills tests today to, so we all get to come back after the holiday to spend all next week working towards passing our National Registry skills lol


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 12, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> National Registry skills lol



Has it changed for EMT like it did for paramedic?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 12, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Has it changed for EMT like it did for paramedic?


Nope


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 13, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Woot, we all passed our Final today! Everyone also passed our two HFD specific skills tests today to, so we all get to come back after the holiday to spend all next week working towards passing our National Registry skills lol



Wait, do you have to do the skills too ? You have the National Registry though.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 15, 2018)

I found this funny as a EMT but now I can 100% relate after passing my NREMT-P


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 15, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Has it changed for EMT like it did for paramedic?


We've been told the guaranteed skills we will be tested on are: Trauma patient assessment/management; Medical Patient assessment/management; Cardiac Arrest Management/AED; Spinal Immobilization (Supine); BVM Ventilation of an Apneic Adult Patient; and Oxygen Administration by Non-Rebreather Mask. Our random stations (I think they said we'll do 2 of them? I forget, will double check tomorrow in class): Spinal Immobilization (Seated) aka KED station; Bleeding Control/Shock Management; Long Bone Immobilization; and Joint Immobilization


Qulevrius said:


> Wait, do you have to do the skills too ? You have the National Registry though.


Yup, I'm doing the whole shebang, skills, NR computer test. I HAD national, but I let it expire. (My initial certification was back in 2012, and I never renewed it, I was looking at the requirements to renew a cert that's expired 2+ years and it was basically take a refresher and retest....which this class is a little more involved, but since I would have to sit through the class either way, might as well be paid to go through all that vs paying to figure out the hoops on my own lol


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 15, 2018)

Make sure you check those darn pulses in all extremities before and AFTER you strap them to the board.  Please don't ask me how I know. Cuz I'll lie to ya.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 15, 2018)

Yeah, one of my friends nearly failed his HFD skills for forgetting one of the CMS checks during the traction splinting skill station. And for HFD standards, any test, academic or skills, you get one retest. Fail the restest and the white shirts decide your fate (so far we've lost one guy for failing skills testing, one of the fire skills; and another guy for failing too may academic tests, once again on the fire side) They said, "Yeah National Registry allows up to 3 retests, but if your taking that third test, that will no longer be as a part of Recruit Academy"..... (hence why even for me and the other guys that had done NR in the past, skills testing is a bit stressful!!)


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 16, 2018)

Well now that I've officially gotten my sleep schedule flipped, 0200 sounds like a great time to get to the gym. Might be the only perk to this new shift is just how empty the gym gets after around 2300.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 16, 2018)

Snowing in houston


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 16, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Snowing in houston


Is that anything like snowing in Atlanta?


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 16, 2018)

No, an even bigger cluster than Atlanta.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 16, 2018)

The Houston metro is essentially shut down.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 16, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> The Houston metro is essentially shut down.


We are iced over here. I'm not liking forward to working tomorrow


----------



## exodus (Jan 17, 2018)

The amount of lies being spread about CA AB-263 is ridiculous. There's a copy paste going around that states the exact opposite of what the bill will be doing. Its insane. 

It gives us extra pay if a meal time is not given uninterrupted, it also holds companies accountable for accurate recordkeeping and requires they turn over these records to the employee if requested. 

https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180AB263


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 17, 2018)

Columbus, GA it's snowed down here and there is tons of ice on the roads right now.  Plenty of tire tracks showing lots of people have gone off the roads this morning.  Glad I'm not working and went to the market already and am staying inside today.  I've lived where there is snow before so it's not a big deal to me, but apparently some people still haven't learned to drive slow on ice.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 17, 2018)

Is it just me, or did the president's physician seem a bit optimistic about the president's health? BMI of 29...meh-control over hypercholesterolemia...


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 17, 2018)

Also, unrelated...

Is taking TECC totally worthless for a BLS provider?


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 17, 2018)

Trade knowledge is always good. That's the stuff you wanna know and NEVER have to use.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 17, 2018)

Old Tracker said:


> Trade knowledge is always good. That's the stuff you wanna know and NEVER have to use.



I guess I'm just hesitant to blow $250 on it, even if it is tax deductible...


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 17, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> Also, unrelated...
> 
> Is taking TECC totally worthless for a BLS provider?



What are you planning to do with it ? This is the kind of stuff that you lose if you don’t use.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 18, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> What are you planning to do with it ? This is the kind of stuff that you lose if you don’t use.



Other than put the 16 hours of CME on my recert transcript, eh, not really anything in particular. I haven't taken PHTLS, and I though this might be a fun trauma class - especially considering that less than 40% of my calls are vanilla traumatic injury in origin.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 18, 2018)

Reading the creeeeepiest novel...


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 18, 2018)

When the notes say pt is bleeding through his dialysis fistula, on blood thinners, and has serious bleeding and fire only walks in with gloves. Thanks guys.....we will just go ahead and get this tourniquet on now.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jan 18, 2018)

Going to be on an ambulance task force for the Super Bowel.  It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 18, 2018)

Well I have some good news. I have an interview for an ED Tech (EMT) position on Monday. Wish me luck, y'all.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 18, 2018)

I would like to extend my thanks to the National Registry for giving me an intimate lesson on what heart palpitations and tachycardia feel like....that was fun, let's never ever do that again...

(Of all the skills I had to retest I can't believe it was friggen Long Bone Immobilization! I also have a newfound appreciation for thise posters asking what we think they failed on National, cuz National won't tell us what we messed up ha)


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 18, 2018)

cruiseforever said:


> Going to be on an ambulance task force for the Super Bowel.  It will be interesting to see what happens.


Indeed, a super _bowel_ is worthy of a task force. On the other hand, that was one helluva comeback. Ha! Too bad, so sad for NOLA.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 19, 2018)

Case Keenum is good.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 19, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> I would like to extend my thanks to the National Registry for giving me an intimate lesson on what heart palpitations and tachycardia feel like....that was fun, let's never ever do that again...
> 
> (Of all the skills I had to retest I can't believe it was friggen Long Bone Immobilization! I also have a newfound appreciation for thise posters asking what we think they failed on National, cuz National won't tell us what we messed up ha)



Sp what did you forget to do, check PMS before & after  ?


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 19, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> Sp what did you forget to do, check PMS before & after  ?


lol...best I could tell, I think I busted the 5 min time limit. I made sure to time myself during the retest, and I definitely felt like I was moving faster, and I finished at 4:20

(Felt like I had some trouble cutting up the cardboard splint first time around, second time I didn't try to cut both layers at once haha)


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 19, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> lol...best I could tell, I think I busted the 5 min time limit. I made sure to time myself during the retest, and I definitely felt like I was moving faster, and I finished at 4:20
> 
> (Felt like I had some trouble cutting up the cardboard splint first time around, second time I didn't try to cut both layers at once haha)



5 min limit, ermagerd... I mean, I’ve seen some people failing skills for a recert, but they were utterly inept. As in, failing a rapid trauma assessment, inept. I dread to think what would’ve happened if they were timed, too.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 19, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> cutting up the cardboard splint



No SAM splint?


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 19, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> No SAM splint?


Nope. I've only ever seen them for sale at REI, and in an Army CLS bag before, never seen them used in civilian EMS.

We were using cardboard splints that had their own nylon ties preattached, they came vacuum sealed in a plastic bag, open the bag, remove splint, cut a piece of tape holding the thing shut flat, pull out all the ties folded up inside the splint, measure it, cut it (the first time around I tried to cut both sides at once while it was still flat like that, second time around I cut each side individually and my shears weren't getting gummed up with trying to cut to much thickness that time around, roll the cardboard a bit so it's a more cylindrical shape, not flat when trying to fit around the arm or leg, tie your ties, ensuring it's snug and properly placed...then take your fresh brand new out of the plastic triangular bandage, unfold it, find the apex, tie the knot to make the elbow pocket, feed it under/over around the splint and neck, tie it off on the side, not behind, nice and neat and snug, don't let the proctor be able to dangle their arm lower than 90°, do your last CMS check, verbalizing each of the three parts individually before you can end skill (oh yeah, don't forget "BSI, is my scene safe?", directing your partner to take manual stabilization of the injury and initial CMS check before you can grab the splint in ITS packaging to do all that...5 min goes by pretty quick lol)


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 19, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Nope. I've only ever seen them for sale at REI, and in an Army CLS bag before, never seen them used in civilian EMS.
> 
> We were using cardboard splints that had their own nylon ties preattached, they came vacuum sealed in a plastic bag, open the bag, remove splint, cut a piece of tape holding the thing shut flat, pull out all the ties folded up inside the splint, measure it, cut it (the first time around I tried to cut both sides at once while it was still flat like that, second time around I cut each side individually and my shears weren't getting gummed up with trying to cut to much thickness that time around, roll the cardboard a bit so it's a more cylindrical shape, not flat when trying to fit around the arm or leg, tie your ties, ensuring it's snug and properly placed...then take your fresh brand new out of the plastic triangular bandage, unfold it, find the apex, tie the knot to make the elbow pocket, feed it under/over around the splint and neck, tie it off on the side, not behind, nice and neat and snug, don't let the proctor be able to dangle their arm lower than 90°, do your last CMS check, verbalizing each of the three parts individually before you can end skill (oh yeah, don't forget "BSI, is my scene safe?", directing your partner to take manual stabilization of the injury and initial CMS check before you can grab the splint in ITS packaging to do all that...5 min goes by pretty quick lol)


I've never thought about SAM splints either, where I work now we have them, but no place else had them.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 19, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Nope. I've only ever seen them for sale at REI, and in an Army CLS bag before, never seen them used in civilian EMS.





luke_31 said:


> I've never thought about SAM splints either, where I work now we have them, but no place else had them.



Interesting, I've seen them at both agencies I've worked at, as did the agency I did clinicals with.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 19, 2018)

I've only ever seen cardboard and the orange vacuum splints


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 19, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> I've only ever seen cardboard and the orange vacuum splints



You know, now that you mention it, I haven't used a vacuum splint!


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 19, 2018)

Fire uses the vacuum splints extensively, same as vacuum c-collars. And SoCal privates are still full-time ghetto with cardboards and hard collars.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 19, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> Fire uses the vacuum splints extensively, same as vacuum c-collars. And SoCal privates are still full-time ghetto with cardboards and hard collars.



Vacuum c-collars? Must be pricey.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 19, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> Vacuum c-collars? Must be pricey.



Anything for our saviors in dirty turnovers.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 19, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> Anything for our saviors in dirty turnovers.



All I gotta say is that fire budgets are ridiculous...


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 19, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> All I gotta say is that fire budgets are ridiculous...


We had our three ambulance providers do visits today in our Academy: AMR, City&County EMS, and Fed Fire. The C&C EMS guys, despite being Govt Third Service primary 911 provider straight up said they're not allowed to do a 1 for 1 replacement of items we use (i.e. we use an NRB from the medical bag on the engine) they're not supposed to automatically give us one from their supply, specifically because we as Fire have a larger budget than tgey do, and they literally wouldn't be able to afford to do that. Also in that same vein, the Fed Fire guys (dual role Fire/Medics, primary providers for the military bases on the island) were showing off the Auto Pulse device they have, and everyone agreed the C&C should buy them, but they can't because of budget (I personally think they should at least try to get them for their district chiefs if nothing else.. but that's a bit above my paygrade as a recruit ha). (Though AMR was showing off that they have Power Load and Power Gurneys for their rigs...vs C&C and Fed Fire have Ferno pro flexx gurneys...they also brought their 1600lb capable bariatric unit that has ramps and a winch)


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 20, 2018)

Powerload Strykers are nice. Until they aren’t. EMTs are like grunts, they destroy anything they touch.


----------



## beaucait (Jan 20, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> Powerload Strykers are nice. Until they aren’t. EMTs are like grunts, they destroy anything they touch.


there was someone who loaded a power stretcher on an uneven surface, and just about destroyed the mount on the rig.. like bent it sideways and everything..... \

40,000$ Later and their only response was... "Those fire guys know how to break everything"... hahahaha


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 20, 2018)

beaucait said:


> there was someone who loaded a power stretcher on an uneven surface, and just about destroyed the mount on the rig.. like bent it sideways and everything..... \
> 
> 40,000$ Later and their only response was... "Those fire guys know how to break everything"... hahahaha


Funny because when I still worked in LA, there was a couple LAFD ambulances selected to test out Stryker Power Lift gurney with the Power Load system, the other rig was testing Fernos power lift/load system....we often held the wall with both those crews at the hospital and the firefighters universally seemed to hate both setups. They said they were actively trying to bust them so they could go back to their preferred Ferno manual gurneys. "Oh we're testing them, so we're supposed to be extra rough with them!"


----------



## beaucait (Jan 20, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> "Oh we're testing them, so we're supposed to be extra rough with them!"



"90 DAY MONEY BACK GUARANTEE" 

challenge accepted


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 20, 2018)

If only the power gurneys weighed as much as the manual gurneys.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 20, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> If only the power gurneys weighed as much as the manual gurneys.


If only if folded as compact as the manual gurney so I could actually bring it in the house to the patient vs leaving it on the front porch because it's too bulky/unwieldy and end up lifting/carrying even more patients (for further)  just to get them to the gurney......but I suppose I can't b*** t oi much anymore as my new job is officially "patient lifter and carrier" lol


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 20, 2018)

Reported a nursing home to aps after they ignored a respiratory failure over the course of a day. Dude only is alive because he managed to get his phone. Lvn is both incompetent and a liar. I can tolerate the incompetence cake, but the frosting of lies and garnish of haughty refusal to provide even minimal assistance like records makes me mad. Refusing to identify herself beyond a nickname is the cherry on top. Have fun with APS and maybe the state...


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 21, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> not allowed to do a 1 for 1 replacement of items we use (i.e. we use an NRB from the medical bag on the engine) they're not supposed to automatically give us one from their supply, specifically because we as Fire have a larger budget than tgey do, and they literally wouldn't be able to afford to do that.



Wow. That's pretty messed up. What's the call volume mix for you guys? 80% medicals?



Jim37F said:


> showing off the Auto Pulse device they have, and everyone agreed the C&C should buy them, but they can't because of budget



I'm so mixed on the AutoPulse/Lucas. I love the idea of not having to have somebody do compressions, but the staffing that we have gives us lots of well-paid fire guys who can do them (not like they have fires to fight - we get 2 structure fires a year, maybe). And since we shouldn't really transport most arrests anyway, is it worth $40k a piece to have one in every unit like we do (could just throw one in the medic fly cars)...


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 21, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Wow. That's pretty messed up. What's the call volume mix for you guys? 80% medicals?
> 
> I'm so mixed on the AutoPulse/Lucas. I love the idea of not having to have somebody do compressions, but the staffing that we have gives us lots of well-paid fire guys who can do them (not like they have fires to fight - we get 2 structure fires a year, maybe). And since we shouldn't really transport most arrests anyway, is it worth $40k a piece to have one in every unit like we do (could just throw one in the medic fly cars)...



I've had a few moments where it's been helpful. Particularly a refractory vfib I transported and could not get to convert. One or two bathroom/tight hallway arrests. That or when you get tired of trying to constantly make sure that good CPR is being done even with plenty of space.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 21, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> Wow. That's pretty messed up. What's the call volume mix for you guys? 80% medicals?


I'm still in Recruit Academy so I only have what the instructors claim to go off of, but I've heard (different numbers from different people) as low(high?) as 60% up to 80%.

I forget the numbers they quoted, but they said Fire only went like maybe half of the calls EMS did, so it's not like LA where every 911 automatically gets Fire lol

We do also get more than 2 structures a year lol...just following the local union Facebook page, of course they love to post news stories of every Fire related story from across the islands, there's a multi alarm structure every couple of weeks or more it seems (There was one in the Bn where I live this weekend)....though still, for the individual FF it's still low incident, may not get one for weeks or months.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 22, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> We do also get more than 2 structures a year lol



The sarcastic figure I give is 2, it's actually - Fire claims - like 25. Still don't believe their figures 



Jim37F said:


> I'm still in Recruit Academy so I only have what the instructors claim to go off of, but I've heard (different numbers from different people) as low(high?) as 60% up to 80%.



I'd bet that is the range that is common nationally - I think FDNY is something like the higher end.


----------



## Lo2w (Jan 22, 2018)

Started the process to register and enroll for medic school yesterday - looking forward to my year of hell in the fall.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 22, 2018)

Respond to the, uh...man versus horse...


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 22, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> Respond to the, uh...man versus horse...



You can't fix stupid. Even pounding some sense into it doesn't often work.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 23, 2018)

Wellp, I'm officially signed up to take the NREMT computer based test......





















Guess it's time to start about 50 threads asking variations on how to properly study for it, which apps are the best....then after I walk out of the testing center a few more new threads about how well you guys think I did based on time and number of questions


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 23, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> which apps are the best



Should I give @NomadicMedic the chance to give his official post on what to use so he can get his stipend?


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 23, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Guess it's time to start about 50 threads asking variations on how to properly study for it, which apps are the best....then after I walk out of the testing center a few more new threads about how well you guys think I did based on time and number of questions



Not sure if serious, but if you are - if you know it, then you know it. Before I took mine, all I did was going through the review questions at the end of ea chapter in the book. There might be some tricky ones, such as questions on Venturi mask/CPAP, which you, in most likeliness, have never dealt with, but other than that, it’s all from the textbook.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 23, 2018)

Lol yeah I was being a little fascitious haha....but today is the first of 4x 12hr ambulance ride along! First time on a box since July


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 23, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> but today is the first of 4x 12hr ambulance ride along! First time on a box since July



You guys get to post at the beach and drink mai tai's... jerk...


----------



## ChewyEMS13 (Jan 23, 2018)

New here, just thought I'd pick your brain a bit.. What specifically is your favorite part about your job and what is the thing that you hate, or could change?


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 23, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> You guys get to post at the beach and drink mai tai's... jerk...


an hour into shift, just finished our 4th call (first 3 no Pt found, this one no transport)


----------



## cruiseforever (Jan 24, 2018)

Once again the Vikings did not fail to disappoint.  Good thing we got a bunch of snow.  People and the media focused on that.

Bring on the Super Bowel.  Hoping for more snow.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 24, 2018)

NREMT done for another 2 years. Yay.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 24, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> NREMT done for another 2 years. Yay.


Im finishinv my last 3.5 hours online to send in my renewal now.


----------



## ChewyEMS13 (Jan 24, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> NREMT done for another 2 years. Yay.



How much different is the primary NREMT than the renewal?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 24, 2018)

ChewyEMS13 said:


> How much different is the primary NREMT than the renewal?


Renewal ce or written test. Initial written test and psychomotor test.


----------



## CANMAN (Jan 24, 2018)

TransportJockey said:


> Im finishinv my last 3.5 hours online to send in my renewal now.



Hoping to finish my last 2 hours of CE's tonight on shift as well.....


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 25, 2018)

2nd Ride along shift. 1st day was at a separate EMS station in town, had 13 calls in 12 hr shift (though like half were cancelled enroute, and a couple no patient found..all in all 5 transports)

Today is a shared station with Fire on the west side of the island,  and the Fire guys called me a black cloud cuz we had 4 calls halfway thru shift lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 26, 2018)

My new gym is right next door to one of my favorite Irish pubs on the island. A little Jameson helps move the burn from my shoulders and knee to a better feeling lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 26, 2018)

CANMAN said:


> Hoping to finish my last 2 hours of CE's tonight on shift as well.....


My nremt is just awaiting md approval. And my Texas renewal is now just waiting for nremt to go through and for me to get more money


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 27, 2018)

TransportJockey said:


> My new gym is right next door to one of my favorite Irish pubs on the island. A little Jameson helps move the burn from my shoulders and knee to a better feeling lol


Need some carbs to fuel up anyway right?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 28, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Need some carbs to fuel up anyway right?


Since when does Jameson have carbs? lol


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 28, 2018)

TransportJockey said:


> Since when does Jameson have carbs? lol


Yea, I may have missed that part....carry on.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 28, 2018)

TransportJockey said:


> Since when does Jameson have carbs? lol



So since it's carb free it's technically a health food


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 28, 2018)

New job starts tomorrow morning. 

I got this.


----------



## Harrison Phord (Jan 29, 2018)

I recall a funny story my program director told me during paramedic school about something that happened years ago - It was about a call he ran when he was still riding in the box. Apparently he and his partner had a psych pt complaining of being able to "see and talk to Jesus". Well for whatever reason the pt would just absolutely not comply with anything my director or his partner wanted his to do, so what the director ended up doing was he got the pts phone number and stepped out of the ambulance for a second. He then proceeded to call the guy on his phone and say "Hello? Yes this is Jesus. Now Billy I don't want you giving these poor ambulance drivers a hard time, so just go ahead and relax and do what they tell you. Okay?". Pt says "Okay Jesus, I promise I'll behave". They go on to exchange "I love you"s, and my director hops back into the ambulance with the pt none-the-wiser as to why he stepped out. 

The pt apparently hadn't let out a peep for the rest of the ride to the hospital.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 29, 2018)

Got my third (of 4) ambulance ride alongs tiday, noon till midnight


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 30, 2018)

How wacky would it be for EMS to administer POC influenza screening?


----------



## Lo2w (Jan 30, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> How wacky would it be for EMS to administer POC influenza screening?



Not as wacky as being required to transport for flu...


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 30, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> Not as wacky as being required to transport for flu...



My thought exactly.


----------



## Lo2w (Jan 30, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> My thought exactly.



The joys of "you call, we haul"


----------



## AZEMSPRO (Jan 30, 2018)

*SHIIIINNNYYYYYYY!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 30, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> How wacky would it be for EMS to administer POC influenza screening?


ETA:





Lo2w said:


> Not as wacky as being required to transport for flu...


Considering that people that have influenza can very easily match SIRS criteria... and suddenly that patient you were just going to say "you have the flu, stay home and rest, drink plenty of fluids..." now ends up in a transport and possibly gets admitted and along the way may have a definitive influenza test done (test run by hospital's lab _if_ they accept your sample). "Rapid" tests usually aren't definitive and have false positive and false negative rates that may require a more definitive test that's much more accurate but these take time and if the process of doing a "rapid" test destroys the sample, then another must be obtained...

So what I'm actually saying is that it's probably best to not worry about doing POC influenza tests in the field and just look at the overall clinical picture... because some of these patients may be a lot sicker than they look at first glance. 

_You_ don't want to be on that crew that suggested staying home because of a positive POC test, overlooking the other signs and later have a bad outcome.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 3, 2018)

So...any tv show suggestions? I'm kind of feeling in the mood for a more light-hearted comedy...just binge-watched the first season of The Good Place (I guess it's a somewhat darkish light hearted comedy? lol) anyways....I'm not quite up to spending the 20 bucks for season 2 lol....any suggestions (I have Amazon Prime and Netflix access)


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 3, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> So...any tv show suggestions? I'm kind of feeling in the mood for a more light-hearted comedy...just binge-watched the first season of The Good Place (I guess it's a somewhat darkish light hearted comedy? lol) anyways....I'm not quite up to spending the 20 bucks for season 2 lol....any suggestions (I have Amazon Prime and Netflix access)


Archer if you want animated, white collar if you don't.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 3, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> So...any tv show suggestions? I'm kind of feeling in the mood for a more light-hearted comedy...just binge-watched the first season of The Good Place (I guess it's a somewhat darkish light hearted comedy? lol) anyways....I'm not quite up to spending the 20 bucks for season 2 lol....any suggestions (I have Amazon Prime and Netflix access)



I just finished The Ranch. It's about a guy (Ashton Kutcher) in his 30's who finally gives up on his semi-pro football career and goes back home to work the family ranch with his dad (Sam Elliot) and brother (Danny Masterson). 

It's a mindless and entertaining sitcom. Has a really good cast. Easy to watch.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 3, 2018)

I'll second Remi's suggestion, forgot about that one.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 3, 2018)

When you walk downstairs to catch your Uber and City EMS shows up to your building lol


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 3, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> When you walk downstairs to catch your Uber and City EMS shows up to your building lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


911 is not the number for Uber Jim....


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 4, 2018)

Well the nearest hospital is ~5 min _walk_ (almost essentially across the street lol) (I actually walked right by it earlier today walking to/from the store haha)  but isn't there a study saying more Uber trips decreased 911 activations?
https://www.indystar.com/amp/966441001

(Btw after 48hrs on Honolulu ambulances.....I really kinda wish I was an EMT out here instead of in LA for 5 years lol)


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 4, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Archer if you want animated, white collar if you don't.





Remi said:


> I just finished The Ranch. It's about a guy (Ashton Kutcher) in his 30's who finally gives up on his semi-pro football career and goes back home to work the family ranch with his dad (Sam Elliot) and brother (Danny Masterson).
> 
> It's a mindless and entertaining sitcom. Has a really good cast. Easy to watch.


haha Archer, almost forgot about them....I think I remember catching up to that Archer Vice season before I hit a pay wall and stopped watching? Can always catch up again! I saw a similar show, very similar animation, similar concept, it's an Australian police squad a la CSI except the whole squad is bumbling idiots...it was kind of funny but a bit weird I guess, if I can remember the name I'll link it (I only watched one episode)



StCEMT said:


> 911 is not the number for Uber Jim....


hmm...never heard of this one, I'll check it out.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 4, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> 911 is not the number for Uber Jim....


Somehow I don’t think it’s @Jim37F who needs to know this the most...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 4, 2018)

I have no problem fessing up to my mistakes so it is a HUGE pet peeve when I get blamed for someone else's.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 4, 2018)

@VentMonkey those folks will never learn.

@Jim37F I remember the one you are talking about, never really got into that one.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 4, 2018)

Hmm...got my quoting all messed up earlier, this:


Jim37F said:


> hmm...never heard of this one, I'll check it out.


was meant for this lol:


Remi said:


> I just finished The Ranch. It's about a guy (Ashton Kutcher) in his 30's who finally gives up on his semi-pro football career and goes back home to work the family ranch with his dad (Sam Elliot) and brother (Danny Masterson).
> 
> It's a mindless and entertaining sitcom. Has a really good cast. Easy to watch.


----------



## ACoston (Feb 4, 2018)

Who likes doughnuts? If so what kind of doughnut.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 4, 2018)

ACoston said:


> Who likes doughnuts? If so what kind of doughnut.


I think that question is better asked here: https://forum.officer.com/


----------



## ACoston (Feb 4, 2018)

I didn't get it at first when i clicked on the link it all clicked.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 4, 2018)

Man....its been a minute since a pt pulled a fast one on me. Damn...


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 5, 2018)

So I took TECC this past weekend. Very fun class - somewhere between high-speed PHTLS and mass shooter response awareness, with a bit of terrorism awareness sprinkled in. Probably the biggest lesson is that it is *hard* to even do the most basic of BLS when it's dark, loud, and you're amped up. The class gave me a lot, lot more appreciation for what combat medics must go through.


----------



## Lo2w (Feb 5, 2018)

Akulahawk said:


> ETA:
> Considering that people that have influenza can very easily match SIRS criteria... and suddenly that patient you were just going to say "you have the flu, stay home and rest, drink plenty of fluids..." now ends up in a transport and possibly gets admitted and along the way may have a definitive influenza test done (test run by hospital's lab _if_ they accept your sample). "Rapid" tests usually aren't definitive and have false positive and false negative rates that may require a more definitive test that's much more accurate but these take time and if the process of doing a "rapid" test destroys the sample, then another must be obtained...
> 
> So what I'm actually saying is that it's probably best to not worry about doing POC influenza tests in the field and just look at the overall clinical picture... because some of these patients may be a lot sicker than they look at first glance.
> ...



I don't necessarily disagree with that but there's got to be a happier medium between telling someone with flu like symptoms to ride out for a few more days and transporting every flu-like symptom.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 5, 2018)

A fire captain friend of mine was shot and killed over the weekend while off duty. I have no more words than that.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 5, 2018)

ViolynEMT said:


> A fire captain friend of mine was shot and killed over the weekend while off duty. I have no more words than that.


certainly doesn't quite convey the feelings here, but I'm not exactly a poet....


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 5, 2018)

ViolynEMT said:


> A fire captain friend of mine was shot and killed over the weekend while off duty. I have no more words than that.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 6, 2018)

Get to have some Australian students ride with me. Looking forward to this, time to round up my favorite partners.


----------



## AZEMSPRO (Feb 7, 2018)

ViolynEMT said:


> A fire captain friend of mine was shot and killed over the weekend while off duty. I have no more words than that.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 7, 2018)

Well, on the lighter side of things at least, I can confirm the NREMT computer test still rattles ones nerves like nothing else lol....30 min in, cut off right at 70 questions, guess I'll know by tomorrow whether I did good or completely bombed it haha


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 7, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Well, on the lighter side of things at least, I can confirm the NREMT computer test still rattles ones nerves like nothing else lol....30 min in, cut off right at 70 questions, guess I'll know by tomorrow whether I did good or completely bombed it haha



At least you’re not asking if you passed/ failed. Like we’re supposed to know...


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 7, 2018)

In case you didn’t know, hot things can burn you. The person running the social media profile(s) for Cal Fire is top notch


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 7, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Well, on the lighter side of things at least, I can confirm the NREMT computer test still rattles ones nerves like nothing else lol....30 min in, cut off right at 70 questions, guess I'll know by tomorrow whether I did good or completely bombed it haha


Congratulations. It's a squid...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 7, 2018)

Did you know if you use a hot spoon on a mosquito bite it stops the itching!  - brought to you by Johnson's and Johnson's burn cream.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 7, 2018)

Akulahawk said:


> Congratulations. It's a squid...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2018)

I swear I’m not a drug user/supplier Amazon. It’s for the EMT class..


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 8, 2018)

#2 in PUBG. Beat a man to death with a crowbar while my teammate frantically loaded our pistol. Grenaded a pair of women in an attic. Watched my teammate bleed out mere meters and a staircase away for want of cover and a Monster. Survive, he said. So I did. I avenged him, and as the zone contracted, I hid in the brush. Panicked shotgun fire saved me, but then my luck ran out. #2/96

Usually I'm the bait, but not today!


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 8, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> #2 in PUBG. Beat a man to death with a crowbar while my teammate frantically loaded our pistol. Grenaded a pair of women in an attic. Watched my teammate bleed out mere meters and a staircase away for want of cover and a Monster. Survive, he said. So I did. I avenged him, and as the zone contracted, I hid in the brush. Panicked shotgun fire saved me, but then my luck ran out. #2/96
> 
> Usually I'm the bait, but not today!


That's a pretty cool game. I liked how much of that game is just luck of the draw. Like that rare time you get in the center of at least most of the zones.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 8, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> That's a pretty cool game. I liked how much of that game is just luck of the draw. Like that rare time you get in the center of at least most of the zones.



I play on Xbox with a few Army buddies who enjoy the hunt. You?


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 8, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I swear I’m not a drug user/supplier Amazon. It’s for the EMT class..


For some reason, I don't think Jeff Bezos cares...you can buy some real dangerous stuff on Amazon, for better or for worse.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 8, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> I play on Xbox with a few Army buddies who enjoy the hunt. You?


Played it on my old partners computer one night recently.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 8, 2018)

Aaaand I'm officially Nationally Registered (again lol)


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 8, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Aaaand I'm officially Nationally Registered (again lol)


Keep it this time! 
(I bugged my training officer for weeks about it!)


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 8, 2018)

Annnnd I'm officially a PA student. (For the first time)


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 8, 2018)

Also today marks our first day of a week of water safety training....basically a week where instead of the training center we're reporting to the beach to learn some lifeguarding stuff (we spent all day just swimming something like 2000m spread through the day)


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 8, 2018)

SandpitMedic said:


> Annnnd I'm officially a PA student. (For the first time)


Oh dear... another one has fallen for the "more learning" trap...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 8, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 4121
> 
> 
> In case you didn’t know, hot things can burn you. The person running the social media profile(s) for Cal Fire is top notch




Why I don't cook! Too dangerous!


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 9, 2018)

Long day. Lots of neuro


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 9, 2018)

Anyone heard of neurogenic pulmonary edema? Interesting skit


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 9, 2018)

TransportJockey said:


> Anyone heard of neurogenic pulmonary edema? Interesting skit


Very interesting!


----------



## Old Tracker (Feb 10, 2018)

Old man brain phart question.  What is passing on the NREMT? 70% or is it higher?


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 11, 2018)

TransportJockey said:


> Anyone heard of neurogenic pulmonary edema? Interesting skit


http://www.airmedicaljournal.com/article/S1067-991X(16)30279-6/abstract


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 11, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> http://www.airmedicaljournal.com/article/S1067-991X(16)30279-6/abstract


Nice. Reminds me, also, I need renew my membership. I miss getting that journal.


----------



## CANMAN (Feb 11, 2018)

TransportJockey said:


> Nice. Reminds me, also, I need renew my membership. I miss getting that journal.



Miss the journal, my old program used to get it to the base. New one does not, and I ain't paying 180.00 a year for it.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 11, 2018)

TransportJockey said:


> Anyone heard of neurogenic pulmonary edema? Interesting skit



I don't remember ever hearing about it in my paramedic or nursing programs, or any of the critical care transport educational activities I did back then.

But when I became an ICU nurse and worked in the Neuro and Trauma ICU's, it was something we saw with some regularity. Medscape has a pretty good article on it. It isn't all that uncommon.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 11, 2018)

CANMAN said:


> Miss the journal, my old program used to get it to the base. New one does not, and I ain't paying 180.00 a year for it.


It's 80 not 180


----------



## CANMAN (Feb 11, 2018)

TransportJockey said:


> It's 80 not 180



Really?!? Thought I saw 180.00 on the website. Will have to double check. Thanks!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 11, 2018)

CANMAN said:


> Really?!? Thought I saw 180.00 on the website. Will have to double check. Thanks!


I think its 80 for initial membership in iafccp and 70 for renewal


----------



## Lo2w (Feb 11, 2018)

Learned a valuable lesson on not waving off your fire first response until you're absolutely sure you don't need the manpower.


----------



## CANMAN (Feb 11, 2018)

TransportJockey said:


> I think its 80 for initial membership in iafccp and 70 for renewal



I was speaking about the journal..... Are they including that in the membership now?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 11, 2018)

CANMAN said:


> I was speaking about the journal..... Are they including that in the membership now?


Yep


----------



## AZEMSPRO (Feb 12, 2018)

Old Tracker said:


> Old man brain phart question.  What is passing on the NREMT? 70% or is it higher?


Its not really a percentage its an computer adaptive test which means it starts with a higher difficulty level question and based on how you answer it selects questions in that bracket. It does have a minimal level, which if you can not correctly answer, it will boot you off the test after so many and you will need to re-take it. Now the NREMT does experiment with new questions and if they decide to test out a question on you, you will take the whole 120 questions but the new questions will not count against you or boost your score.


----------



## Old Tracker (Feb 12, 2018)

T4, I remember that now, but I'm completely wrapped up in prepping for the AEMT test that I drew a complete blank on it. Thanks.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 15, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Did you know if you use a hot spoon on a mosquito bite it stops the itching!  - brought to you by Johnson's and Johnson's burn cream.


I like to use clear nail polish instead.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 16, 2018)

Aprz said:


> I like to use clear nail polish instead.


I'll have to try that some time lol.


On another note, I get to spend 290 dollars to replace my brakes and flush the lines.  Dealership wants 430.  Would be cheaper if I didnt need to buy all the tools too.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 16, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> I'll have to try that some time lol.
> 
> 
> On another note, I get to spend 290 dollars to replace my brakes and flush the lines.  Dealership wants 430.  Would be cheaper if I didnt need to buy all the tools too.


No local stores will allow you to rent the tools?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 16, 2018)

I'll look into that, though most of the tools would be useful later and I wouldn't mind owning them.  Plus it would make the brake and rotor job a 90 dollar job in the future.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 17, 2018)

Today in things that made me go aww: http://abcnews.go.com/Health/96-minute-cpr-marathon-saves-minnesota-mans-life/story?id=13048099


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 18, 2018)

Hits me right in the feels. I'm pretty over this whole "monthly school massacre" thing. I'm a gun owner and like shooting, but I'm over this whole "assault rifles easily obtained" thing. We've tried doing nothing...maybe something will work.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 18, 2018)

I swear my pickup must have some sort of reverse opticom installed due to the sheer numbers of lights that just love to turn red on me....


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 18, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Hits me right in the feels. I'm pretty over this whole "monthly school massacre" thing. I'm a gun owner and like shooting, but I'm over this whole "assault rifles easily obtained" thing. We've tried doing nothing...maybe something will work.


We tried doing something in the 90's. People still got shot when Clinton was President and had a ban in effect. Our murder rate was actually significantly higher then than it is now.

However, I tend to believe in looser restrictions on rights in general though. Ex. Fully believe Westboro Baptist church has the right to be ****y and protest how they do, but I fully support (note difference in wording) the people who use the same right to drown out their protests.

Same goes for the 2nd. Own whatever you can afford, whether it be a hi point or a custom $10,000 set up. I want my guns to be reliable, effective, and efficient, because if the day ever comes that I draw mine I fully intend for someone to leave that situation dead. That may come with a risk, just as a loose 1st Amendment has with the above example, but both are a risk I am personally willing to take being targeted by.

I don't know though. The ball got dropped on this one though pretty hard....people actually tried reporting this dude and nothing came of it....


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 18, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Hits me right in the feels. I'm pretty over this whole "monthly school massacre" thing. I'm a gun owner and like shooting, but I'm over this whole "assault rifles easily obtained" thing. We've tried doing nothing...maybe something will work.



Do something based off evidence, not feelings. When you start trying to do "something" because it feels better to than "nothing" usually leads to illogical actions. The laws did not fail, the system did. Law enforcement dropped the ball. There are numerous times this kid should have gotten mental health treatment and his gun rights revoked. People want to use this as a fuel for the gun ban debate and comman sense gun laws are anything but. Probation as never worked for anything in American history. And unfortunately you can not stop these types of things. If evil people want to do evil they will, if it' a gun, knives, bomb, or car.

You do not take away my right to drive a car because my neighbor got drunk and killed somebody. Why do people take this stance on guns


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 18, 2018)

Not a lot of mass shootings done with hunting rifles. A few, but 3-4 deaths is preferable to 17, 26 or 58


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 18, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> *Not a lot of mass shootings done with hunting rifles.* A few, but 3-4 deaths is preferable to 17, 26 or 58



Correlation doesn't equal causation. Nor is there any reason to think that shootings done with an AR-15 are more deadly than others.

The Virginia Tech massacre was one of deadliest mass shootings (33) and was done with with handguns. Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold had semi-autos at Columbine, but they also had bombs, handguns, shotguns, and an elevated position overlooking one of the primary exit routes from the school, so I don't think there is any reason to think that the bodycount that day was primarily a result of one of their weapons being a semi-auto rifle. The massacre in Charleston was done with a single handgun. Gabrielle Giffords was shot with a 9mm handgun. Holmes shot almost as many people with his shotgun and Glock 22 as he did his MP15 with the 100-round drum magazine.

People use AR-15's because they are available, not because they are especially deadly. Take away that option and someone hell bent on shooting people will simply choose another platform. You can get 33 round magazines for a Glock 17 and with two of those pistols clack off 66 rounds in seconds and reload at least one of them just as quickly as you can an AR15. Even a handful of the standard 17 rounds magazines is an awful lot rounds that can be fired quickly, and much more easily concealed than a rifle.

Evil exists and it doesn't care what type of weapon it uses. If you got rid of every single "assault rifle" in the US it wouldn't put a dent in the number of people killed in mass shootings (which, FWIW, is still an extremely low number).


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 18, 2018)

I vote y’all take this debate to the gun thread, or create a new one entirely. 

In directionless news, I anticipate the media here will be feeding the masses a “severe drought alert” all summer long again.


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 18, 2018)

I dropped a 14g in a patient's EJ yesterday. That was neat.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 18, 2018)

I had hot brass fall down the front of my shirt prompting me to do my best Mick Jagger impression yesterday.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 18, 2018)

I (tried to) do my taxes yesterday...Normally I've always just done Turbo Tax (or Credit Karma's free version last year) cuz normally its just input a W2 or 2 and done.....however with the move across state lines (and the little bit of Ubering I expiremented with last year) I decided to visit H&R Block....and lets just say I didn't know what I didn't know and had to make a follow on appointment to come back with documents and stuff I had never heard of lol (fun fact, Uber may not be such a great side gig when the tax lady told me they don't take taxes out of your earnings....you have to manually pay those yourself, which of course, just like the scummiest dialysis taxis running around LA, they don't tell you any of that, so there's a chance instead of a refund I might have to pay the IRS....lovely. I'd rather go back to school and sit through a full State EMT course again and get a part time AMR job vs paying to do Uber ha


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 18, 2018)

Kept getting drunk freshmen and GI issues. Zero critical thinking required.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 18, 2018)

I heard the dialysis rodeo is looking at a 23% rate cut by October


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 18, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> I dropped a 14g in a patient's EJ yesterday. That was neat.


Walked my nurse through their first decompression; equally neat.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 18, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> I (tried to) do my taxes yesterday...Normally I've always just done Turbo Tax (or Credit Karma's free version last year) cuz normally its just input a W2 or 2 and done.....however with the move across state lines (and the little bit of Ubering I expiremented with last year) I decided to visit H&R Block....and lets just say I didn't know what I didn't know and had to make a follow on appointment to come back with documents and stuff I had never heard of lol (fun fact, Uber may not be such a great side gig when the tax lady told me they don't take taxes out of your earnings....you have to manually pay those yourself, which of course, just like the scummiest dialysis taxis running around LA, they don't tell you any of that, so there's a chance instead of a refund I might have to pay the IRS....lovely. I'd rather go back to school and sit through a full State EMT course again and get a part time AMR job vs paying to do Uber ha


I am single and claim zero deductions. I have four W-2s this year and one 1099-MISC from being a contractor doing EMS education for a hospital (made a couple thousand over the year, nothing big). I owe over 2500. W.T.F.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 18, 2018)

Transported one of the rare GSW's to the head that just kinda skips across the top of the skull and carries on. Dude is incredibly lucky, just and inch lower and he would have been in a much different situation.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 18, 2018)

Tigger said:


> I am single and claim zero deductions. I have four W-2s this year and one 1099-MISC from being a contractor doing EMS education for a hospital (made a couple thousand over the year, nothing big). I owe over 2500. W.T.F.


Get married AND have a kid.  That is what I had to do to get a return.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 18, 2018)

Best paramedic job I can think of just opened up.  I would reapply but I think I burned that bridge when I had to quit to take care of family.

http://jobs.gunnisonvalleyhealth.org/paramedic-hosp-emergency-medical-services/job/7856381


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 19, 2018)

Tigger said:


> I am single and claim zero deductions. I have four W-2s this year and one 1099-MISC from being a contractor doing EMS education for a hospital (made a couple thousand over the year, nothing big). I owe over 2500. W.T.F.


I'm REALLY hoping that's not the boat I find myself in... I am (was?) counting on that refund to help pay some bills, can't afford another tax bill on top of that! Fortunately the Ubering was only a month or so, plus the tax lady said I can deduct my moving expenses cuz it was specifically for a job, so that should help my case lol (hopefully...fingers crossed, knocks on wood. ..)


----------



## CANMAN (Feb 19, 2018)

Tigger said:


> I am single and claim zero deductions. I have four W-2s this year and one 1099-MISC from being a contractor doing EMS education for a hospital (made a couple thousand over the year, nothing big). I owe over 2500. W.T.F.



Do you have 4 W2's from one full-time job, and a few part-time jobs? Or did you change jobs during the year? Anytime you have multiple jobs (multiple W2's) anything other than your full-time employment will not be taxes at the needed rate to avoid having to pay taxes. Thats because part-time employment is taxed at a lower rate due to making less income. ANY 1099 work is also not helping you, as NO taxes are withheld, and you must account for this...... So thats why you owe 2500 dollars......

The way to avoid this, as a single person, with likely not enough deductions to itemize/make it worth the effort is to claim 0 both federal and state (if you pay state income tax) AND put in additional money (depending on what your yearly income is), say 10 dollars to federal additional and 10 dollars to state at all jobs if you can afford it, but certainly the part-time/lower income jobs for sure. If you are tight on funds leave your full-time job at just 0 exemptions, and claim 0 and put in additional at your other jobs. That will get you a refund/make sure you don't owe next year. 

Any investment professional or tax man will tell you the GOAL is to break even each year and not give the government an interest free loan. That sounds all well and good but for people working schedules like we do, and making the kinda money we do (likely to be working part-time additional etc) it's difficult to balance. I would rather pay in extra and get a mini savings account back at the end of the year, then run the risk of owing and being caught off guard.


----------



## CANMAN (Feb 19, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> I'm REALLY hoping that's not the boat I find myself in... I am (was?) counting on that refund to help pay some bills, can't afford another tax bill on top of that! Fortunately the Ubering was only a month or so, plus the tax lady said I can deduct my moving expenses cuz it was specifically for a job, so that should help my case lol (hopefully...fingers crossed, knocks on wood. ..)



You will likely only be able to deduct the moving expenses if you itemize your tax deduction...... In order to do that, your total amount for itemized deductions must be over the standard deduction rate. Depending on your living situation, single vs. married, house vs. rent, kids, etc that may be tough to do..... Be careful with HR block...... The quality of service varies greatly on the person you get..... Tax's and audits are no joke. HR block is kinda like the Jiffy Lube of oil changes. I tell people the oil is essentially the blood of your car. Would you want your blood transfusion at some urgent care place or an actual hospital.... Tax places are the same. If your taxes are simple, a good CPA will not cost much more than HR block and will be worth the money IMO. I live in MD and everything is expense. My wife and I go to the same guy every year, and he's 234.00 bucks, BUT that is itemizing and having alot of forms for house, etc. That also covers for him to review our investment accounts, and financial advice throughout the year. The biggest thing I am paying for is peace of mind, because if I get audited he handles absolutely everything with the IRS.....Tax preparation fee's are also tax deductible.....

1099's screw alot of people........ ANYTIME you are doing 1099 work you have to take about 25-28% and set that aside for taxes depending on how much you're making at the 1099 employer. If you don't you end up getting screwed end of year. LUCKILY for you it sounds like it was only a brief time, so hopefully you will be ok. Finger's crossed for you, if you have any other questions let me know.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 19, 2018)

CANMAN said:


> Do you have 4 W2's from one full-time job, and a few part-time jobs? Or did you change jobs during the year? Anytime you have multiple jobs (multiple W2's) anything other than your full-time employment will not be taxes at the needed rate to avoid having to pay taxes. Thats because part-time employment is taxed at a lower rate due to making less income. ANY 1099 work is also not helping you, as NO taxes are withheld, and you must account for this...... So thats why you owe 2500 dollars......
> 
> The way to avoid this, as a single person, with likely not enough deductions to itemize/make it worth the effort is to claim 0 both federal and state (if you pay state income tax) AND put in additional money (depending on what your yearly income is), say 10 dollars to federal additional and 10 dollars to state at all jobs if you can afford it, but certainly the part-time/lower income jobs for sure. If you are tight on funds leave your full-time job at just 0 exemptions, and claim 0 and put in additional at your other jobs. That will get you a refund/make sure you don't owe next year.
> 
> Any investment professional or tax man will tell you the GOAL is to break even each year and not give the government an interest free loan. That sounds all well and good but for people working schedules like we do, and making the kinda money we do (likely to be working part-time additional etc) it's difficult to balance. I would rather pay in extra and get a mini savings account back at the end of the year, then run the risk of owing and being caught off guard.


Yea, I was prepared to pay for the 1099 stuff, but that accounts for less than half of what I owe. I was not prepared to owe on W-2 jobs since I claim zero on everything. But as you say (and I forgot I guess), different rates for different incomes, not just one.


----------



## CANMAN (Feb 19, 2018)

Tigger said:


> Yea, I was prepared to pay for the 1099 stuff, but that accounts for less than half of what I owe. I was not prepared to owe on W-2 jobs since I claim zero on everything. But as you say (and I forgot I guess), different rates for different incomes, not just one.



Sucks man for sure! I look at how hard and how many hours I work, then look at what I pay in taxes and want to vomit. Coupled with the fact of working in an inner city healthcare system, and seeing people who "can't afford the prescriptions for their children" yet are driving a new E class Mercedes really gets my goat. Makes me wonder sometimes if I am the crazy one for working so much and those people have it all figured out lol.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 19, 2018)

When the bystander tells you he is a retired firefighter 3 separate times....and that your conscious pt wasn't breathing and he didn't feel a pulse and "worked" her (think cpr)...but she remembers everything and said he did the Heimlich too high....maam, he was trying to do cpr. God bless....


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm the stroke guy this week...


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 20, 2018)

So preceptors...what are things y'all find particularly beneficial to do with students? Going to be cleared for medic students here soon. I remember my preceptors that stood out and why they were great, but want to get some ideas of things I may not remember as well. I want to ensure they are quality shifts and add some ideas to what I remember standing out the most.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 20, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> So preceptors...what are things y'all find particularly beneficial to do with students? Going to be cleared for medic students here soon. I remember my preceptors that stood out and why they were great, but want to get some ideas of things I may not remember as well. I want to ensure they are quality shifts and add some ideas to what I remember standing out the most.



Take a preceptor class. No way a new medic should have students without one.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 20, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> Take a preceptor class. No way a new medic should have students without one.


I am, but I am also seeking the opinions of y'all because I know most members here value education. I already get students, just not medic students.

Not really asking a what as much as an individual process. I love having the students I do get and am comfortable teaching my day to day. Not entirely new to teaching either. Spent about two years teaching martial arts and almost the same with a youth shooting team. Have a lot of friends in medic school that ask for my help on stuff quite often.

How y'all like to the frame the day as a whole though, that's what I am interested in. I've already got ways I like to do things, even with helping people learn, but I am always trying to find out how I can do them better.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 20, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> So preceptors...what are things y'all find particularly beneficial to do with students? Going to be cleared for medic students here soon. I remember my preceptors that stood out and why they were great, but want to get some ideas of things I may not remember as well. I want to ensure they are quality shifts and add some ideas to what I remember standing out the most.



If at all possible, set some time (non-operational) to let your student know what your objectives are, how you will act, how you expect them to act, what any red lines are, and how you will function. Don't leave them hanging by wondering what they should do in regards to how to act. Personally, I like to set that they are able to ask me for help or delegate tasks to me WITHOUT negative consequences, because that is why I am there, but that I do expect them to be willing to learn and engage in the discussion as to what, when, how and why we are acting, not simply spout protocol. Going through a few practice runs to demonstrate "what right looks like" to you is far easier on a dummy than a patient. This time also lets you clearly communicate your expectations. Show them everything, from preparation to documentation. 

Also, set aside time to do their paperwork and ensure that it gets done on both ends.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 20, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> How y'all like to the frame the day as a whole though, that's what I am interested in. I've already got ways I like to do things, even with helping people learn, but I am always trying to find out how I can do them better.


There was never any way for me to frame a day. Day one was usually me feeling out the intern as a person. All of them had different goals, personalities, and training styles.

It should benefit the both of you since you’re still enthusiastic about training. Downtime might consist of random protocol questions, or “what if” scenarios regarding calls I had just to gauge what they would have done. 

If they weren’t getting many contacts, or were perhaps having competency issues I used to have them show up early so I could run them through skills drills with our training gear. 

The confident ones were easiest to me, the cockier ones were as well; the latter were so fragile most were either shaped up, or eventually shipped off.

Again, I didn’t believe in a distinct flow for the day. All of their personalities were too different, as were their abilities, and capabilities at that point in their schooling. 

Adding to what @RocketMedic mentions about engaging. Many of them really could careless about what _you_ want them to become, and just want a damn license. Just sayin’...


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 20, 2018)

Yeah, so I saw my first good projectile vomit in a while. Dude painted his car's interior with puke. Like, exorcism style. Late 60s, severe Alzheimer's, multiple hemorrhagic strokes and aneurysms, and a new onset "really bad headache"...I don't like that!

I'm off today, so Yey school!


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 20, 2018)

The ones that just want a card are difficult. It is hard to take time out of my affairs for someone whose ambition is to run an HFD pumper and sees the -P as their ladder grease. Those folks, I'm honest with- this job will drag you down if you treat it like a chore. But, I am fair, and I give everyone I precept/teach as many opportunities as possible to succeed. A lot of people are actually pretty capable, they just need their objectives and frames of references aligned.  But if they refuse to engage, it is a huge challenge- I've had that before and it was extremely frustrating. Tindr will still be there at EOS, and shirking learning and work to BS isn't cool with me. 

Also, cue them onto EMTlife. We can always use more members.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 20, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> So preceptors...what are things y'all find particularly beneficial to do with students? Going to be cleared for medic students here soon. I remember my preceptors that stood out and why they were great, but want to get some ideas of things I may not remember as well. I want to ensure they are quality shifts and add some ideas to what I remember standing out the most.



Honestly, I think the biggest thing is to be laid back. They don’t need to do everything exactly the way you do it. You are there to help the student learn paramedicine, not to pimp them and challenge them constantly and increase their stress level. Not to try to mold them into a shadow of yourself. This is civilian EMS, not Navy SEAL training. Folks who are high strung or get worked up easily or who lack confidence rarely make good clinical instructors. 

Very first thing is to have a candid talk about expectations. Also make sure that in spite of the importance of meeting those expectations, they understand that it is perfectly OK - expected even - that they ask questions, forget things, and make mistakes. Everyone has bad days. 

After that, ask the student what they need. Do they have defined objectives to meet that they need you to help them work towards? What questions do they have, about your expectations or your protocols or medicine in general? What are they weak or struggling with, and how can you help them with those things?

You shouldn’t coddle them, but they need to know that they can trust you to treat them fairly - like the adult learners that they are - and to help them learn, not to seize on every opportunity to make them feel bad about their performance.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 20, 2018)

Also, it is important to show them how to carry your sedan chair, work the fans, and the grapes must be chilled appropriately.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 20, 2018)

My honest opinion is there really is no one way to precept. Some may enjoy and appreciate your methods, while others may not. 

At the end of the day we still learned a lot from one another, and for the most part developed a mutual respect of one another. I can’t agree or disagree with anyone else’s methods because my methods worked for me when I did it. 

Having limits and others know that you have expectations that should be met isn’t always a bad thing. Countless times had I had interns that had “heard things” only to end up having a blast with me, and us learning, seeing, and doing a lot together.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 20, 2018)

Appreciate the input guys. Sounds like everything yall are saying are the things that I still remember from medic school that my favorite preceptors did and what I plan to follow in doing. Just wanted to pause and ensure I am taking it in the right direction.


----------



## CANMAN (Feb 20, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> So preceptors...what are things y'all find particularly beneficial to do with students? Going to be cleared for medic students here soon. I remember my preceptors that stood out and why they were great, but want to get some ideas of things I may not remember as well. I want to ensure they are quality shifts and add some ideas to what I remember standing out the most.




Actually draw drugs and give sample med math programs to them, especially if an RSI program.

I used to have a bunch of expired RSI drugs which I relabeled the vials and removed old drug. Filled with NS. Then would give them weight based scenarios for adult/peds, and they had to do the math and draw the correct volume/dose for said patient. Would be surprised how many expirenced medics struggle to do this quickly, or simple say 70-80kg patient in their head.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 21, 2018)

Wellp, finished my taxes....and I am supposed to get a refund (yay). Uber'ing cost me more in tax prep fees than actual taxes on that income (H&R Block charged me 400 bucks cuz of the extra long forms required for the Uber driving)


----------



## CANMAN (Feb 21, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Wellp, finished my taxes....and I am supposed to get a refund (yay). Uber'ing cost me more in tax prep fees than actual taxes on that income (H&R Block charged me 400 bucks cuz of the extra long forms required for the Uber driving)



Glad to hear you’re getting a refund, but HR block saw you coming and you got hardcore F’ed price wise.... my guy 234.00 to itemize everything to include: House, car mileage, charitable deductions, union dues, closing costs/county taxes, and 1099INT statements, and he is “expensive” compared to some. Sorry man that sucks but at least you’re done and don’t owe. Do yourself a favor for next year find a good CPA.


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 21, 2018)

CANMAN said:


> Glad to hear you’re getting a refund, but HR block saw you coming and you got hardcore F’ed price wise.... my guy 234.00 to itemize everything to include: House, car mileage, charitable deductions, union dues, closing costs/county taxes, and 1099INT statements, and he is “expensive” compared to some. Sorry man that sucks but at least you’re done and don’t owe. Do yourself a favor for next year find a good CPA.


I second getting a good CPA. I have one costs me about 400 but I've got multiple investments on top of all the usual stuff mm


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 21, 2018)

I can’t really throw in my 2 cents other than hopefully you know someone whose a CPA. I get my taxes done by a family friend whose a CPA for free 99.


----------



## AZEMSPRO (Feb 21, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> I can’t really throw in my 2 cents other than hopefully you know someone whose a CPA. I get my taxes done by a family friend whose a CPA for free 99.


I'm in the same boat with @CALEMT. I did H&R Block once but it definitely wasn't $400


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 21, 2018)

I 'll also say go the CPA route. Mine cut me a bit off and was like $80. Got me enough back to have almost completely paid for the PRK I had done.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 21, 2018)

I got back a very decent amount and it looks like it may double for next year. However about 1/3 of it is going to my truck registration this year because its looking to be about $600, yay California.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 21, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> looking to be about $600, yay California.



Mine actually went down. I'm not sure why, but I'm guessing its because my truck is 10 years old now? Considering what I paid last year and the fact it went up by $100 I was gearing up to pay $490 for a 10 year old truck.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 21, 2018)

Makes me sad about the world to think that when I see a really good price for a flight that "I am definitely gonna be the first person to get bumped off the flight."


----------



## Lo2w (Feb 22, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> So preceptors...what are things y'all find particularly beneficial to do with students? Going to be cleared for medic students here soon. I remember my preceptors that stood out and why they were great, but want to get some ideas of things I may not remember as well. I want to ensure they are quality shifts and add some ideas to what I remember standing out the most.



As a student and recently new hire going through the FTOs I always appreciated the ones that were really engaged and finding opportunities to talk/teach/discuss.

I had a few FTOs that were good about discussing the past call, going over what went well, what we did and why we may have done x vs. y. As an EMT I had one that kind of ran me like a medic - obviously didn't have me do anything above scope. But he did things like going over every inch of the drug bag: quizzing me on what we used for things, indications etc. He also would force me to do some of the decision making: "do you want a 12 lead?" ..."ill let you decide".


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 22, 2018)

I worked an event back in October and got paid $65 for it. That check bounced and I was charged $12 by my bank, so I contacted the event company and told them what happened and that they need to send me a new check totaling $77. I received a check for $72. I just let it slide. I just now logged on to by bank app and saw that the $72 check has also bounced and another $12 charge has been added bringing this total to $89. So now, not only have I not been paid for the gig, it has cost me $24. I told them to send me a money order! According to them, this has never happened to anyone else. Really??? 
Will I ever work for them again????? NNNOOOOOTTTTT Am I upset??? YYYEEESSS


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 23, 2018)

ViolynEMT said:


> I worked an event back in October and got paid $65 for it. That check bounced and I was charged $12 by my bank, so I contacted the event company and told them what happened and that they need to send me a new check totaling $77. I received a check for $72. I just let it slide. I just now logged on to by bank app and saw that the $72 check has also bounced and another $12 charge has been added bringing this total to $89. So now, not only have I not been paid for the gig, it has cost me $24. I told them to send me a money order! According to them, this has never happened to anyone else. Really???
> Will I ever work for them again????? NNNOOOOOTTTTT Am I upset??? YYYEEESSS


Or request cash upfront.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 23, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Or request cash upfront.




Won't need to. I'll never work for them again.


----------



## CANMAN (Feb 23, 2018)

ViolynEMT said:


> Won't need to. I'll never work for them again.



Smart move....local private company down my way had the same issues with employees weekly paychecks! They were told “cash them on Monday” haha. Needless to say they closed up shop a few months later....


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Feb 23, 2018)

ViolynEMT said:


> Won't need to. I'll never work for them again.


Not to sound bad or anything, but what company is this so none of us ever get sucked into their trap?


----------



## MackTheKnife (Feb 24, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Do something based off evidence, not feelings. When you start trying to do "something" because it feels better to than "nothing" usually leads to illogical actions. The laws did not fail, the system did. Law enforcement dropped the ball. There are numerous times this kid should have gotten mental health treatment and his gun rights revoked. People want to use this as a fuel for the gun ban debate and comman sense gun laws are anything but. Probation as never worked for anything in American history. And unfortunately you can not stop these types of things. If evil people want to do evil they will, if it' a gun, knives, bomb, or car.
> 
> You do not take away my right to drive a car because my neighbor got drunk and killed somebody. Why do people take this stance on guns


Review FBI Crime Statistics. I believe we're up to year 2015. Most deaths occur with:????? Hands and fists. Clubs, bats, knives. Guns are near the bottom of the list and hanguns make up the majority, not rifles or ARs.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Feb 24, 2018)

Remi said:


> Correlation doesn't equal causation. Nor is there any reason to think that shootings done with an AR-15 are more deadly than others.
> 
> The Virginia Tech massacre was one of deadliest mass shootings (33) and was done with with handguns. Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold had semi-autos at Columbine, but they also had bombs, handguns, shotguns, and an elevated position overlooking one of the primary exit routes from the school, so I don't think there is any reason to think that the bodycount that day was primarily a result of one of their weapons being a semi-auto rifle. The massacre in Charleston was done with a single handgun. Gabrielle Giffords was shot with a 9mm handgun. Holmes shot almost as many people with his shotgun and Glock 22 as he did his MP15 with the 100-round drum magazine.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Feb 24, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> I dropped a 14g in a patient's EJ yesterday. That was neat.


Jealous! Wish we could, but we cant start  an EJ on the floor.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Feb 24, 2018)

Tigger said:


> I am single and claim zero deductions. I have four W-2s this year and one 1099-MISC from being a contractor doing EMS education for a hospital (made a couple thousand over the year, nothing big). I owe over 2500. W.T.F.


You probably crossed a marginal tax bracket into the next.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 25, 2018)

Thirty-two page term paper written in one day. Master's!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 25, 2018)

I use the speech to text function on my iPhone to write my papers and then go back to edit in word and add the formatting and citations. It’s made my academic life 1000 times easier and more productive.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 25, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> I use the speech to text function on my iPhone to write my papers and then go back to edit in word and add the formatting and citations. It’s made my academic life 1000 times easier and more productive.


What? How do you do that? Is it an app you downloaded or a feature inherent in the iPhone?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 25, 2018)

Remi said:


> What? How do you do that? Is it an app you downloaded or a feature inherent in the iPhone?


Speech to text is built into both Android and iphone


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 25, 2018)

TransportJockey said:


> Speech to text is built into both Android and iphone


Yeah, for like text messages and things. I'm just curious how you'd use it to write a paper and then edit it in word.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 25, 2018)

Remi said:


> Yeah, for like text messages and things. I'm just curious how you'd use it to write a paper and then edit it in word.


I use it in my notepad app and then copy amd paste it to an email and send it yo myself. I do that for epcr narratives


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 25, 2018)

Remi said:


> Yeah, for like text messages and things. I'm just curious how you'd use it to write a paper and then edit it in word.



I dictate the text in Notes, copy and email to myself. I paste it into an APA template and voila. Instant paper.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 25, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> I use the speech to text function on my iPhone to write my papers and then go back to edit in word and add the formatting and citations. It’s made my academic life 1000 times easier and more productive.



Good idea, unless you’re like me and says a word wrong followed by awe ****.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 25, 2018)

Current partner of the day is..Minot cut out for this. He's the guy who took two medic schools, five tests and eight years in EMS, knows everything and still doesn't get it.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 26, 2018)

Great....not only is my check engine light on, but its flashing at me (while dinging every couple of minutes).....that can't be good.....hopefully I can get to class tomorrow then to the mechanic shop (and of course there's a state law that says places like AutoZone can't do a free code check for you....) so hopefully not too expensive....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 26, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Great....not only is my check engine light on, but its flashing at me (while dinging every couple of minutes).....that can't be good.....hopefully I can get to class tomorrow then to the mechanic shop (and of course there's a state law that says places like AutoZone can't do a free code check for you....) so hopefully not too expensive....


You can buy a very cheap code scanner for like $20 on Amazon. It will give you a code and then all you have to do is google it. From there you can get an idea if you can fix it or how much it will cost to fix it.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 26, 2018)

I used a paperclip for my 88 chevy. Might be something you can do in yours.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 26, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Great....not only is my check engine light on, but its flashing at me (while dinging every couple of minutes).....that can't be good.....hopefully I can get to class tomorrow then to the mechanic shop (and of course there's a state law that says places like AutoZone can't do a free code check for you....) so hopefully not too expensive....


I would suggest doing a search for what the flashing check engine light commonly means for your vehicle. Usually it means that you have a very severe misfire condition that could result in raw fuel being dumped down the exhaust and into the cat. That's bad for the cat. Most of the time you would also notice that there's a difference in how your vehicle drives. Check wires and plugs... the plugs could very well tell you what's likely going on that's causing the flashing check engine light.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Feb 26, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Great....not only is my check engine light on, but its flashing at me (while dinging every couple of minutes).....that can't be good.....hopefully I can get to class tomorrow then to the mechanic shop (and of course there's a state law that says places like AutoZone can't do a free code check for you....) so hopefully not too expensive....


 Harbor Freight has code readers forn $50 and less, that will actually tell you what is up. Or, you can "rent" the tool from AutoZone for free.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 26, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You can buy a very cheap code scanner for like $20 on Amazon. It will give you a code and then all you have to do is google it. From there you can get an idea if you can fix it or how much it will cost to fix it.



I second the amazon special. It’s always nice having a code reader around.


----------



## Lo2w (Feb 26, 2018)

Night crew complained about my partner and I leaving the truck a mess on a previous shift. Made sure it was good to go tonight.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 26, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> Night crew complained about my partner and I leaving the truck a mess on a previous shift. Made sure it was good to go tonight.


I love the passive aggressiveness with this post.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 27, 2018)

@Lo2w, I'm stealing that idea lol.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 27, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I love the passive aggressiveness with this post.


I love that and the swan.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 27, 2018)

Hmm...ok, so yesterday, going to work, my check engine light was still on, but it was steady, no flashing/continued dinging at me. Same thing going to the mechanic shop.

They offered me two choices, one they just hook up the code reader, show me the codes and that's it, no charge....or I pay them $175 So they can diagnose and figure out the proper treatment...yeah I choose the first option lol.

Funny thing is that when I went to drive my truck across their parking lot the CEL was off and didn't come back on. They pull up the codes, there were 3: p0300 (Random Misfire Detected), p0339 (Crankshaft Position Sensor Intermittent) and p0335 (generic Crankshaft Position Sensor).

My Google-fu says a faulty Crankshaft Position Sensor can cause some misfiring (I think? I'm not exactly mechanically inclined lol) but it looks like a $20 part I should be able to swap out on my own (hopefully without wrecking anything lol) seems like a good place to start..

Oh yeah yesterday the CEL remained off and I needed to run some errands anyway so I did that, paid attention, the motor seemed to run just fine, no lights on etc...then halfway down the freeway into work this morning it lugged a little, almost stalled and the CEL came back on and was flashing/continued dinging at me again for the 5 or so minutes it took to get back into work....so maybe try swapping out that CPS sooner rather than later?


----------



## Lo2w (Feb 27, 2018)

Remi said:


> I love that and the swan.


Got to make the day fun somehow


----------



## Lo2w (Feb 27, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> @Lo2w, I'm stealing that idea lol.



I swear if I start some national EMS meme ...


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 27, 2018)

It really irritates me when I see people make silly anti-2A arguments. To paraphrase one I saw recently, "you can't defeat the military with its $600B annual budget with your AR-15." Yeah, maybe so, but I think I remember when 200,000 Afghans beat the Russians...just sayin'.


----------



## cruiseforever (Feb 27, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> It really irritates me when I see people make silly anti-2A arguments. To paraphrase one I saw recently, "you can't defeat the military with its $600B annual budget with your AR-15." Yeah, maybe so, but I think I remember when 200,000 Afghans beat the Russians...just sayin'.



Along with a few American SAMs.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 27, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> It really irritates me when I see people make silly anti-2A arguments. To paraphrase one I saw recently, "you can't defeat the military with its $600B annual budget with your AR-15." Yeah, maybe so, but I think I remember when 200,000 Afghans beat the Russians...just sayin'.


I love when people say military grade weapons....because the military uses only the highest of quality and lethality when it comes to guns and ammo....


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 27, 2018)

Realistically, as a soldier, I lived for the insurgent dumb enough to challenge us with an assault rifle. The terrifying ones are the guys with IEDs or little, quiet 22s plinking at you from windows or trees or whatnot and you _not knowing who they are or where they are._


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 27, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm...ok, so yesterday, going to work, my check engine light was still on, but it was steady, no flashing/continued dinging at me. Same thing going to the mechanic shop.
> 
> They offered me two choices, one they just hook up the code reader, show me the codes and that's it, no charge....or I pay them $175 So they can diagnose and figure out the proper treatment...yeah I choose the first option lol.
> 
> ...


I suspect that your CPS is failing. Modern cars use sensors to tell the computer the position of the crankshaft because everything (and I mean _everything_) is timed from that. Older cars were mechanically timed so while it was easier to get a car tuned, it was also more difficult to get an engine to be efficient throughout the entire performance envelope. Computers allow this but they're dependent upon sensors. If the sensor is starting to put out bad data, then the engine isn't going to run well (if at all) because the computer doesn't know when to do what. You might want to look into a couple things: one is the sensor, two is the quality of the connector and wiring (bad wiring can cause similar problems even with a good sensor), and three is if you need the computer to do a "relearn" procedure if you actually do swap out the sensor. I owned a Saturn S-series and the ONE sensor that could make the car not work at all is the crank sensor. That car needed a "relearn" procedure so that the computer could learn to "read" the data from the new sensor.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 27, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> It really irritates me when I see people make silly anti-2A arguments. To paraphrase one I saw recently, "you can't defeat the military with its $600B annual budget with your AR-15." Yeah, maybe so, *but I think I remember when 200,000 Afghans beat the Russians...just sayin'*.


Yep. And when the Vietnamese embarrassed us. And when the Iraqis kept us bogged down for years. We're still in Afghanistan too, right? And we've all read a bit about when some untrained, ragtag farmers only needed a couple years to kick the British Redcoats back across the Atlantic. Throughout history, untrained common folk have often been underestimated.

Personally, I think every anti-gun argument is irrational if not straight-up untrue, but I agree, this one is probably the worst.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 27, 2018)

Akulahawk said:


> That car needed a "relearn" procedure so that the computer could learn to "read" the data from the new sensor.


yeah we just got done for the day, about to head to the store to pick up a new one.

Is that relearn thing a requirement? Like if I don't get that done it'll still throw codes and whatnot? Or only sometimes?


----------



## Flying (Feb 27, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> yeah we just got done for the day, about to head to the store to pick up a new one.
> 
> Is that relearn thing a requirement? Like if I don't get that done it'll still throw codes and whatnot? Or only sometimes?


Relearning in most cars is just disconnecting the battery or jumping a couple pins in your obd2 port, then running the car afterwards so that the control unit gets the fueling algorithm right sooner rather than later. Its not required, but you'll have better startups after fixing the problem. After a reset, the codes are cleared and will stay cleared unless if there's still an issue.

When you have a failing sensor, the car's ECU is being fed information that makes it run suboptimally or just outright bog down. Resetting the ECU by disconnecting the battery will clear whatever settings were built up by the bad information. Then the ECU will start optimizing using whatever information it gets afterward.

Check a manual or online if the car needs a specific relearning process, some cars need to be run at a certain RPM for however much time after you reset the ECU.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 27, 2018)

Ok, so I got the new sensor (turns out it was $35 not 20, but oh well lol), got it installed seemingly just fine. Hardest part was removing the old one, but I got them swapped with a minimum of cursing haha.

I had the battery completely disconnected, and when I got everything re hooked up and running again, the CEL had disappeared, yay! Seemed to be running just fine, nice and smooth.

On the way home, as I was pulling into my buildings parking garage, it stalled out suddenly, no warning, just as if you turned the key, no lugging or wierd noises, just "hey, why can't I stear?? Oh, the motor turned off...." Can't imagine that's good? The CEL stayed off tho.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 28, 2018)

cruiseforever said:


> Along with a few American SAMs.



Thanks to Tom Hanks...I mean Charlie Wilson



StCEMT said:


> I love when people say military grade weapons....because the military uses only the highest of quality and lethality when it comes to guns and ammo....



As always, built by the lowest bidder!


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 28, 2018)

Ok...so I replaced the Crankshaft Position Sensor with one from AutoZone yesterday.....and my rough idling/stalling out at stops has gotten worse! It went from an occasional, once in a while problem, to it happen like 5 times on my way into work this morning! (Not even throwing any check engine light!)


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 28, 2018)

Woke up late and didn't make it to the gym. Lost my wallet somehow when I was getting ready to come to work. Have a migraine already...If anyone needs me, I'll be in my blanket fort.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 28, 2018)

TransportJockey said:


> I'll be in my blanket fort.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 1, 2018)

Going to be like that, eh?


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 1, 2018)

Woot! Just passed our Final skills test! (Hazmat First Responder ops...emergency decon and cleaning up spilled oil with an absorbent....sweeping up what's essentially kitty litter has never been so stressful! Lol)


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 1, 2018)

Purim Sameach!


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 1, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Purim Sameach!


_Chag Purim Sameach!_


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 2, 2018)

Aprz said:


> Going to be like that, eh?



I jest of course! 

No firefighters allowed, though, sorry @Jim37F


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 2, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> No firefighters allowed, though, sorry @Jim37F


Better be a strong fort then. They live to cut, smash, and break things.


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 2, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> I love when people say military grade weapons....because the military uses only the highest of quality and lethality when it comes to guns and ammo....



All manufactured by the lowest bidder.

edit: Hadn't read the previous lowest bidder reply, sorry.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 2, 2018)

Old Tracker said:


> All manufactured by the lowest bidder.
> 
> edit: Hadn't read the previous lowest bidder reply, sorry.



If once is good, twice is better


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 2, 2018)

Colombian barbeque


----------



## Aprz (Mar 3, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Better be a strong fort then. They live to cut, smash, and break things.


Just park an out of service vehicle next to the fort. Problem solved.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 3, 2018)

When the OD wakes up from a wee bit of Narcan, freaks out, and rears that foot back to plant it square in your chest. 
https://goo.gl/images/CtHwES


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 3, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> When the OD wakes up from a wee bit of Narcan, freaks out, and rears that foot back to plant it square in your chest.
> https://goo.gl/images/CtHwES


Mutton busting for the win!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 3, 2018)

Time to try to break the record. Worlds largest pub crawl attempt today


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 3, 2018)

TransportJockey said:


> Time to try to break the record. Worlds largest pub crawl attempt today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they have EMS checkpoints along the way that allow you to rehydrate?


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 3, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> When the OD wakes up from a wee bit of Narcan, freaks out, and rears that foot back to plant it square in your chest.
> https://goo.gl/images/CtHwES


That's why I prefer to give it via the slowest route available. That or let the younger guys do the mutton bustin'...


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 3, 2018)

Akulahawk said:


> That's why I prefer to give it via the slowest route available. That or let the younger guys do the mutton bustin'...


Well see, the supervisor was bored and had started an EJ for me. I figured since she was very cyanotic, 0.5mg would be that perfect happy medium. It was.... until it wasnt. So insert a ride that was definitely longer than 8 seconds by yours truly.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 3, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Well see, the supervisor was bored and had started an EJ for me. I figured since she was very cyanotic, 0.5mg would be that perfect happy medium. It was.... until it wasnt. So insert a ride that was definitely longer than 8 seconds by yours truly.


That's another reason to go very, very slowly with naloxone... so you can stop when breathing improves. I've never given that stuff fast by IVP no matter how big the dose for that very reason you just found...


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 3, 2018)

Akulahawk said:


> That's another reason to go very, very slowly with naloxone... so you can stop when breathing improves. I've never given that stuff fast by IVP no matter how big the dose for that very reason you just found...


I'm usually good at getting that dose right. I've been losing my touch here lately. **** it, I'm going IM next time.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 4, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> I'm usually good at getting that dose right. I've been losing my touch here lately. **** it, I'm going IM next time.


If you do change to the IM route, stick with 0.5 mg. Then work on getting at least a saline lock in place. That way if you get no response to the IM dose, you can give very small amounts by IVP until breathing improves. Just please, not matter how much you dislike a particular ER, don't slam the balance in when you go through the ambulance bay doors... your nicely snoozing patient might suddenly wake up angrier than a hornet and is still YOUR patient. 

Just let the ED MD order more naloxone... I just _love_ it when they order 2mg IVP without realizing that it might be a good idea to include "titrate to effect" because I just know there'll be some new nurse (or a very literal one) that follows the order exactly as written...


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 4, 2018)

Akulahawk said:


> titrate to effect



The county just recently changed the protocol to titrate narcan.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 5, 2018)

Akulahawk said:


> If you do change to the IM route, stick with 0.5 mg. Then work on getting at least a saline lock in place. That way if you get no response to the IM dose, you can give very small amounts by IVP until breathing improves. Just please, not matter how much you dislike a particular ER, don't slam the balance in when you go through the ambulance bay doors... your nicely snoozing patient might suddenly wake up angrier than a hornet and is still YOUR patient.
> 
> Just let the ED MD order more naloxone... I just _love_ it when they order 2mg IVP without realizing that it might be a good idea to include "titrate to effect" because I just know there'll be some new nurse (or a very literal one) that follows the order exactly as written...


I never have nor will I. I have a pretty good relationship with various ED staff. I might bring them **** shows with very little to offer, but that one thing I won't do.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 5, 2018)

In other news, purchased the bottom metal kits for my 223 and 308. Gonna put 10rd mags in them both. All that's left is an order to Bell and Carlson for two stocks. They're gonna be sweeeeeet.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 5, 2018)

Anybody on here done ENLS? I’m not gonna lie, it looks intriguing and I do enjoy a good neuro lecture.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 5, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Anybody on here done ENLS? I’m not gonna lie, it looks intriguing and I do enjoy a good neuro lecture.


Are you looking at the self-paced one or the live course?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 5, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> Are you looking at the self-paced one or the live course?


The self-paced one. I don’t really have the time or money to spend traveling for a one day course. The layout for the self-paced version seems similar to NRP, so I was just wondering if anyone has taken it, or knows of anyone else who has.

I’m trying to get my “CE ducks” in row now so that I can be done with them by, or before the year is over. Who knows, maybe a degree eventually. I seem to do ok with self-motivated online stuff, and still like learning and things. 

In other news, I just saw that UMBC is hosting a CCEMTP course 2 hours north of me in the summer, though I’m not quite sure I can commit that many weeks away from my job.

...decisions, decisions.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 5, 2018)

The CCEMTP course isn't really worth it brother. pm me


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 6, 2018)

@VentMonkey CE for NR or for CA? I think I can use 10 hours of distributive for "free choice" topics.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 6, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> @VentMonkey CE for NR or for CA? I think I can use 10 hours of distributive for "free choice" topics.


Either, or. I think I’m going to give this one a go just to add to the CE’s required.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 6, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Either, or. I think I’m going to give this one a go just to add to the CE’s required.



Cool. I'll be very curious to hear how you like it!


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 7, 2018)

So I watched "Coco" on Netflix (Pixar) and am impressed. Mexican afterlife looks pretty sweet. Fan theory: book of life and coco are of common roots?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 7, 2018)

I really liked The book of Life.   Have yet to see Coco.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 7, 2018)

My family and I absolutely loved this movie. The cultural touches are all pretty spot on, and done classy and quite well.

Adding _alebrijes_, _ofrendas_, and even the spanglish nicknames like _chamaco_ all added extra authentic touches that seemed to resonate within the Hispanic communities; it got a lot of familiar chuckles when we saw it in the theater as well.


RocketMedic said:


> Fan theory: book of life and coco are of common roots?


The Book Of Life was ok, but Disney being Disney simply added their touches and budget, and voila...essentially outdid the former.

My theory (weekend-Disneyhead by default with two girls, and a former EMT partner who’s a full-fledged AP holder/ Disney snob)—IIRC, Disney was supposed to release this movie when The Book Of Life came out, but they didn’t so the other big animation studio produced Book Of Life seemingly expeditiously.

Book Of Life had some accuracy’s as well, like naming the “villian” Xibalba, which is essentially the ultimate Mayan underworld. And yeah, if you notice the similarities in the “after” life of both movies, both are parallel for a multitude of reasons. But I’m sure an actual Chicano Arts major, or culture-driven professor could decrypt their nuances.


PotatoMedic said:


> I really liked The book of Life.   Have yet to see Coco.


It outdoes The Book Of Life by my, and many of my family members standards.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 7, 2018)

I took the Mexican theme further and got some Mexican work boots. Leather, half the price and twice the comfort of 511s. Also, "Hecho en Mexico"


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 7, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> I took the Mexican theme further and got some Mexican work boots.


Were you able to wrangle a complimentary ostrich-skinned belt to accompany these boots? 

Also, maintenance of said boots requires you leave them outside the front doorstep of your house.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 8, 2018)

"Cebu" brand, generic black leather boots. Next ones will be the "Hecho en Mexico" American flag boots


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 8, 2018)

"Sux racing"

Is this real or a hoax?


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 8, 2018)

Sux racing goes great with tide pods and the hot coil challenge.

Mmm....tide.
#jobsecurityireckon


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 8, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Were you able to wrangle a complimentary ostrich-skinned belt to accompany these boots?
> 
> Also, maintenance of said boots requires you leave them outside the front doorstep of your house.



He got the belt that says "your name/su nombre" on the back.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 8, 2018)

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes...


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 8, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> the hot coil challenge.



The person who gets the first fasciotomy wins...?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 8, 2018)

Hmmm drones are fun. I might expand m photography to include aerial photography


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 8, 2018)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmmm drones are fun. I might expand m photography to include aerial photography


Which drone set up are you looking into? I’d love to get the DJI Mavic pro but can’t shell out the +$1,000 for it haha


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 8, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Which drone set up are you looking into? I’d love to get the DJI Mavic pro but can’t shell out the +$1,000 for it haha


I won a raffle for a cheap peregrine from udi. It's fun to play with to start out but I'm looking at the Parrot Bebop 2 as an upgrade. Eventually if i like it enough I'll get something with a 4k camera for aerial photography (im not too interested in videography), but most of those are 1500+


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 8, 2018)

I move somewhere so I only need to work one job and what do I do... I interview for a part time gig.


----------



## Lo2w (Mar 8, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> I move somewhere so I only need to work one job and what do I do... I interview for a part time gig.


You too?


----------



## terrible one (Mar 8, 2018)

Got my first torsades in the field. Pt was alert and only c/o weakness. His BP was 70/40 and he was a little pale. Gave some mag and got a monomorphic v tach. Then gave some lido and hung a drip, and got him into an a fib with a decent BP. Cool call


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 8, 2018)

Got our assignments today....I'll be at Engine 15, Hau'ula


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 8, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Hau'ula



Bless you.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 8, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Engine 15, Hau'ula


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 8, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


>


Yup, Engine and Tanker 15, one crew staffs both apparatus (Kinda like an LAFD Light Force, but a water tanker instead of a 100ft articulated ladder truck, 5 guys, low as 3 allowed, sounds like there'll be me and 3 other guys at the station, though I guess I'll find out for sure in about a week or so lol)


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 8, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Yup, Engine and Tanker 15, one crew staffs both apparatus (Kinda like an LAFD Light Force, but a water tanker instead of a 100ft articulated ladder truck, 5 guys, low as 3 allowed, sounds like there'll be me and 3 other guys at the station, though I guess I'll find out for sure in about a week or so lol)


You know there is a forum for you kind of people. #firehouse.com .(I kidd you can stay here with the cool kids)


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 10, 2018)

Gotta love almost free concerts. Got to see Chris Young last night and only had to pay parking and fuel


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 10, 2018)

And found my new favorite kids show.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 10, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> And found my new favorite kids show.


Shaun The Sheep? I haven’t seen this cartoon since my 10-year old was 2.


----------



## Lo2w (Mar 10, 2018)

Partner : everyone had fun today except us..

(5 minutes later)

"Respond for GSW..."


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 10, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> Partner : everyone had fun today except us..
> 
> (5 minutes later)
> 
> "Respond for GSW..."


I would rather one of those right now. Between two patients in less than  24 hours, I have had to move a combined weight of around 1000lbs. Not to fond of how much goes into moving people that big....I like my back.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 10, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Shaun The Sheep? I haven’t seen this cartoon since my 10-year old was 2.


Yup!  I found Wallace and Grommet on Amazon prime and have transitioned to Shaun the Sheep.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 11, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Yup!  I found Wallace and Grommet on Amazon prime and have transitioned to Shaun the Sheep.



I love Shaun.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 11, 2018)

Hmm...so far one of the biggest fringe benefits about moving to Hawaii seems to be that there is no such thing as Daylight Savings Time here!

Now don't forget to change the clock in your car, microwave, sometimes the stove has one....


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 11, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm...so far one of the biggest fringe benefits about moving to Hawaii seems to be that there is no such thing as Daylight Savings Time here!
> 
> Now don't forget to change the clock in your car, microwave, sometimes the stove has one....


My stove will be right again in 5 months lol


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 11, 2018)

TransportJockey said:


> My stove will be right again in 5 months lol



I’m to OCD for that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 11, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> I’m to OCD for that.



*too


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 11, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> *too


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 13, 2018)

Dinner double date with some good friends in Gruene. I love south-central Texas. Rivers, great weather, great places and people...


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 13, 2018)

Drove out to meet my future crew....they seem like a good group of guys


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 13, 2018)

We'll look what I found!  
http://bigislandnow.com/2018/03/13/16-new-recruits-join-hawaii-fire-department/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 13, 2018)

Is having a bald head a requirement?!


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 13, 2018)

Wife's grandma died, flying to El Paso, leaving me alone for the weekend. To the work pits!


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 13, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> We'll look what I found!
> http://bigislandnow.com/2018/03/13/16-new-recruits-join-hawaii-fire-department/



Ice cream @Jim37F ?


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 13, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> We'll look what I found!
> http://bigislandnow.com/2018/03/13/16-new-recruits-join-hawaii-fire-department/






CALEMT said:


> Ice cream @Jim37F ?


Wrong island lol, that's Big Island (Hawaii County.....I'm Honolulu county (technically it's City and County cuz the municipal governments are combined) on Oahu lol)



DesertMedic66 said:


> Is having a bald head a requirement?!


 Yes as a matter of fact we're required to maintain basic training style as close to bald as possible haircuts during academy....so glad yesterday was my last haircut lol!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 13, 2018)

Finally moved to jersey just in time to get clobbered with snow and have no power! Although I got to get on the good list in the neighborhood by being the snow removal guy.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 13, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Yes as a matter of fact we're required to maintain basic training style as close to bald as possible haircuts during academy....so glad yesterday was my last haircut lol!


Screw that, I'm keeping the beard.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 14, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Screw that, I'm keeping the beard.


 No beards allowed at all (that whole pesky "need to be able to wear an SCBA" thing lol....though more than a few guys have mustaches! But I can't grow a decent one to save my life, so.....)


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 14, 2018)

BTW this is our class:


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 15, 2018)

When you warn the pt that the officer will charge him with abuse of EMS if he calls back....and he calls back.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 16, 2018)

So the head of NASA, the SecState and now apparently NSA#2 are out. The Apprentice, Government Edition continues!


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 16, 2018)

Just an update to the ENLS course: 

It was completely worth it, IMO. Self-paced, and quite interesting if neuro-critical care piques your interest. It also seems like a bit more than your average "patch course"; very good course for CC providers, or anyone looking to learn a bit more outside of the average CE refresher.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 16, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Just an update to the ENLS course:
> 
> It was completely worth it, IMO. Self-paced, and quite interesting if neuro-critical care piques your interest. It also seems like a bit more than your average "patch course"; very good course for CC providers, or anyone looking to learn a bit more outside of the average CE refresher.


What was the name of the course?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 16, 2018)

I'm curious too. Full name of the course


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 16, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> What was the name of the course?





TransportJockey said:


> I'm curious too. Full name of the course


https://www.neurocriticalcare.org/


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 16, 2018)

11 year old super sick Dka


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 17, 2018)

Good morning.


----------



## CANMAN (Mar 17, 2018)

Called in today on my call shift when I was supposed to be out for Kegs and Eggs this morning


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 20, 2018)

Rassled a little with a guy who ate cocaine. Ketamine ftw. 

Ps don't eat cocaine.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 20, 2018)

Aaannnndddd..... Now I have two jobs.

The good news it is one I can work if I ever get an ems ending injury.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 20, 2018)

Survived my first shift yesterday....had a grand total of 1 call (garbage can fire that was out on arrival)....rather different than what I was used to running 12+calls regularly back in Willowbrook lol


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 21, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> garbage can fire



Garbage can fire, sounds very serious, hope you didn't have to call for mutual aid!


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 21, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> Garbage can fire, sounds very serious, hope you didn't have to call for mutual aid!


oh it was, very big time, almost had to call multiple alarms...but we adapted the EMS stare of life and presto, it was out before I even had a chance to climb off the truck lol Hopefully more excitement like that today


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 21, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> Garbage can fire, sounds very serious, hope you didn't have to call for mutual aid!


One of our city fire departments would have sent their entire department (4 engines, 1 truck, and a BC) to it and called mutual aid to cover the city. I wish I was joking. It’s happened many times.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 21, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I wish I was joking. It’s happened many times.



And the public wonders why their taxes go up year after year...
Mini-pumpers with 2 FFs can meet needs for...80% (or more) of calls in my area.
(Heck, so could an SUV with a fire extinguisher.)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 21, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> And the public wonders why their taxes go up year after year...
> Mini-pumpers with 2 FFs can meet needs for...80% (or more) of calls in my area.
> (Heck, so could an SUV with a fire extinguisher.)


Exactly. This department also just spent +$5 million on all brand new engines and trucks even though their now old equipment isn't very old at all and still works perfectly while their police department has a ton of very old patrol cars. You can say there is some hurt feelings right now between them.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 22, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Exactly. This department also just spent +$5 million on all brand new engines and trucks even though their now old equipment isn't very old at all and still works perfectly while their police department has a ton of very old patrol cars. You can say there is some hurt feelings right now between them.



I'm going to get weird and guess....Phelan or Hesperia?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 22, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> I'm going to get weird and guess....Phelan or Hesperia?


Negative. Palm Springs City


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 22, 2018)

Took NREMT test for AEMT yesterday and was notified today that I passed. Good thing too cuz my NREMT Basic expires the 31st of this month.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 22, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> I'm going to get weird and guess....*Phelan or Hesperia*?





DesertMedic66 said:


> Negative. Palm Springs City


He would, effectively, have to had changed his screen name to HighDesertMedic66.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 22, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> He would, effectively, have to had changed his screen name to HighDesertMedic66.


How about just HighMedic66?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 22, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> How about just HighMedic420?


Fixed it.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 22, 2018)

1st shift, 1 alarm....2nd shift, 7 alarms. Mostly all medical, except 2 desperate child locked in car/ child locked in room calls....meanwhile in other parts of the island there were a 2- and 3-alarm structure fires


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 22, 2018)

Old Tracker said:


> Took NREMT test for AEMT yesterday and was notified today that I passed. Good thing too cuz my NREMT Basic expires the 31st of this month.


_Felicídades._


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 22, 2018)

$308 for registration and $70 for smog. All to register a 10 year old midsize truck that has close to 150,000 miles on it. California blows...


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 23, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Aaannnndddd..... Now I have two jobs.
> 
> The good news it is one I can work if I ever get an ems ending injury.



Same here. Started P/D with a hospital, got offered P/T once evaluated. Hopefully soon, can’t get off the truck soon enough.


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 23, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> _Felicídades._



_Mil gracias._


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 23, 2018)

Thank God for friends and contacts at other services. Fired yesterday might be able to have a job in the field by Wednesday


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 23, 2018)

TransportJockey said:


> Thank God for friends and contacts at other services. Fired yesterday might be able to have a job in the field by Wednesday


Oi...  Yeah for a rollercoaster of a week.


----------



## luke_31 (Mar 23, 2018)

TransportJockey said:


> Thank God for friends and contacts at other services. Fired yesterday might be able to have a job in the field by Wednesday


Here's to hoping you're back in the field soon.


----------



## ChewyEMS13 (Mar 23, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> $308 for registration and $70 for smog. All to register a 10 year old midsize truck that has close to 150,000 miles on it. California blows...



$485 for tags on a 2013 F-150.. I second the motion that California, does indeed, blow...


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 24, 2018)

ChewyEMS13 said:


> $485 for tags on a 2013 F-150.. I second the motion that California, does indeed, blow...


$80ish here in Texas.


----------



## ChewyEMS13 (Mar 24, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> $80ish here in Texas.


Damn.. everything is bigger in Texas except registration tags


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 24, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> $80ish here in Texas.



My dad payed $70 for Arizona.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 24, 2018)

I'll know in about 2 more months give or take how much HI wants for my truck lol


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 24, 2018)

This march for life thing is pretty inspirational. Like the Civil Rights Marches in the 60s.


----------



## ChewyEMS13 (Mar 24, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> I'll know in about 2 more months give or take how much HI wants for my truck lol


Do you live there now?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 24, 2018)

There’s a solid podcast on REBOA (predominantly) in trauma resus on FlightBridgeEd right now; it’s about 40 minutes long. That is all.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 24, 2018)

Multiple applications in. A test scheduled locally for Wednesday for another city service. Ugh


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 24, 2018)

Come to idaho.  Air St Lukes is hiring critical care medics for both ground and aeromedical.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 24, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Come to idaho.  Air St Lukes is hiring critical care medics for both ground and aeromedical.


What are their crew configurations for both ground and air?


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 24, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Come to idaho.  Air St Lukes is hiring critical care medics for both ground and aeromedical.



If I remember right doesn't Idaho get more than just a little cold in the winter?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 24, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> What are their crew configurations for both ground and air?


I'll know for sure shortly but I believe the ground CCT is Medic/EMT (advanced or basic).  And the flight crews are Medic RN.  And this winter the coldest it got was 16 degrees.  And we only had snow for maybe a week or two.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 24, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> I'll know for sure shortly but I believe the ground CCT is Medic/EMT (advanced or basic).  And the flight crews are Medic RN.  And this winter the coldest it got was 16 degrees.  And we only had snow for maybe a week or two.


My fiance might not go for it but I'll take a look


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 24, 2018)

ChewyEMS13 said:


> Do you live there now?


Yes...though I forget off the top of my head the initial registration fees lol

I suppose I should let California know I moved...i just got the CA DMV renewal notice in the mail here lol....they want $261 PLUS smog check done....yeah, no, not this time guys lol


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 25, 2018)

Well...  Since I am overweight and I hate diets I joined an expensive gym.  Yeah for pain and suffering starting today at 10:45, but I want to be at a healthy weight again and be at a weight to go skydiving!  (or even better helicopter lessons).


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 25, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Well...  Since I am overweight and I hate diets I joined an expensive gym.  Yeah for pain and suffering starting today at 10:45, but I want to be at a healthy weight again and be at a weight to go skydiving!  (or even better helicopter lessons).



Have you tried a Keto diet? Sticking with it sucks for the first week but I love it. Lost a bunch of weight and still getting stronger. Don't even feel like I am on a diet now. Tons of energy, never hungry, etc


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 25, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Well...  Since I am overweight and I hate diets I joined an expensive gym.  Yeah for pain and suffering starting today at 10:45, but I want to be at a healthy weight again and be at a weight to go skydiving!  (or even better helicopter lessons).


Im doinh the same. I woke my *** up early today to get to the gym and burn off some annoyance... Im sore and might have overdone it lol


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 25, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Have you tried a Keto diet? Sticking with it sucks for the first week but I love it. Lost a bunch of weight and still getting stronger. Don't even feel like I am on a diet now. Tons of energy, never hungry, etc


I did it for about a month before I moved to Boise. But the budget has been to tight to spend on extra food till now.  Probably going to do the keto diet again soon once I can get some meal planning going again.  But for now, first class at orange theory is complete.  Tomorrow is number two.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 25, 2018)

Passed this yesterday headed to a call. If you wanna rock crawl you’re gonna need a different/ more capable rig.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 25, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Well...  Since I am overweight and I hate diets I joined an expensive gym.  Yeah for pain and suffering starting today at 10:45, but I want to be at a healthy weight again and be at a weight to go skydiving!  (or even better helicopter lessons).


Reddit is your friend. r/fitness. r/mealprep. 

I've heard good things about Keto for weight loss. Nsuns 531 is a popular program for many. Volume intensive, but it's good. Plenty of other useful subs if you want to get better at running, swimming, or whatever.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 26, 2018)

Hmm...guess who my captain wants to give a company drill to the station tomorrow on Pediatric and Infant CPR? Lol


----------



## Aprz (Mar 26, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm...guess who my captain wants to give a company drill to the station tomorrow on Pediatric and Infant CPR? Lol


Pediatric and Infant? CPR? Those things don't go together.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 26, 2018)

It sounds as though Ketamine, and TXA will be making their way to our county over the course of the next year or so.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 26, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> It sounds as though Ketamine, and TXA will be making their way to our county over the course of the next year or so.


Trial study I’m assuming since CA hasn’t placed them on their approved medication list


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 26, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Trial study I’m assuming since CA hasn’t placed them on their approved medication list


Nope. Thanks to counties such as yours conducting trial studies it sounds as though the CA EMS commission really is in favor of Ketamine as an approved alternative to Fentanyl.

I’m guessing we’ll keep both in our county. We stockpile MS, and Valium somewhere in anticipation of shortages of Versed, and/ or Fentanyl.

As far as TXA goes, it too showed promise and will most likely be added to an optional scope, so a county-by-county basis. Our medical director is all in favor of progressive EBM, so I don’t sense much resistance on his behalf with either of these items.

This was all sent via memo from our company VP who attends these meetings religiously. The state EMS commission will reconvene in June to elaborate on timelines for the both, respectively.


----------



## ChewyEMS13 (Mar 26, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Well...  Since I am overweight and I hate diets I joined an expensive gym.  Yeah for pain and suffering starting today at 10:45, but I want to be at a healthy weight again and be at a weight to go skydiving!  (or even better helicopter lessons).





VFlutter said:


> Have you tried a Keto diet? Sticking with it sucks for the first week but I love it. Lost a bunch of weight and still getting stronger. Don't even feel like I am on a diet now. Tons of energy, never hungry, etc



I can personally attest to the Keto diet!! I did the diet coupled with "time restrictive eating".. essentially not eating before noon or after 8 o'clock at night. I also did Brazilian Jiu Jitsu (killer cardio). I lost 50 pounds and looked damn good in a suit for my buddy's wedding. I attest


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 26, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Nope. Thanks to counties such as yours conducting trial studies it sounds as though the CA EMS commission really is in favor of Ketamine as an approved alternative to Fentanyl.
> 
> I’m guessing we’ll keep both in our county. We stockpile MS, and Valium somewhere in anticipation of shortages of Versed, and/ or Fentanyl.
> 
> ...


Ahhh. I haven’t heard anything on when our TXA trial will finish. Once it’s does then it will be putting together all the data and presenting it to the state, unless they approve it before hand. 

We start our Ketamine trial April 1. We don’t think it will take very long to get the required data as opposed to the TXA.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 26, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Ahhh. I haven’t heard anything on when our TXA trial will finish.



From what it sounded from the last meeting it sounds like we haven’t even come near the target number for administrations. It sounds like CA is just going to approve it as optional.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 26, 2018)

Welcome to the 211st century!


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 26, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Welcome to the 211st century!



The study wasn't really to determine if TXA works. We know it works from other systems that have it in place and primarily the military. I believe the main focus is/ was can paramedics administer it correctly in the field and recognize patients that do not meet the criteria. Its the same mentality for special K. We know it works, its already proven, can we administer it correctly in the field? Personally I believe some are going to withhold ketamine and give fentanyl just so they don't have to do the math associated with ketamine. They'll just give the 50 mcg of fent and give another repeat of 50.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 26, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> The study wasn't really to determine if TXA works. We know it works from other systems that have it in place and primarily the military. I believe the main focus is/ was can paramedics administer it correctly in the field and recognize patients that do not meet the criteria. Its the same mentality for special K. We know it works, its already proven, can we administer it correctly in the field? Personally I believe some are going to withhold ketamine and give fentanyl just so they don't have to do the math associated with ketamine. They'll just give the 50 mcg of fent and give another repeat of 50.


What's sad though is if people actually sat and did the math, it isn't hard. Don't get me wrong, I go 50/50 quite a bit for lower end injuries, but I wouldn't do it just because it's easier mentally if given a wider range of pain control options.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 26, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> The study wasn't really to determine if TXA works. We know it works from other systems that have it in place and primarily the military. I believe the main focus is/ was can paramedics administer it correctly in the field and recognize patients that do not meet the criteria. Its the same mentality for special K. We know it works, its already proven, can we administer it correctly in the field? Personally I believe some are going to withhold ketamine and give fentanyl just so they don't have to do the math associated with ketamine. They'll just give the 50 mcg of fent and give another repeat of 50.



Math is hard lol....why not just a 20mg set dose for the D students?


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 26, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Math is hard lol....why not just a 20mg set dose for the D students?



To be honest I don't know why CA is choosing to go weigh based IV piggyback over IVP. The dose is 0.3mg/kg IVPB in a 50-100cc bag over 5 minutes.

Edit: Max single dose it 30mg and we can repeat once.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 26, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> To be honest I don't know why CA is choosing to go weigh based IV piggyback over IVP. The dose is 0.3mg/kg IVPB in a 50-100cc bag over 5 minutes.
> 
> Edit: Max single dose it 30mg and we can repeat once.


In the studies that the county has looked at they found there were less side effects that followed the drip over the IVP.


----------



## michael150 (Mar 26, 2018)

I got on this thread thinking it was great reading and I was going to read the entire thing.......... then I realized there were 64,000 posts. Light reading?


----------



## PandaNin (Mar 26, 2018)

michael150 said:


> I got on this thread thinking it was great reading and I was going to read the entire thing.......... then I realized there were 64,000 posts. Light reading?



Few trips to the restroom and voila, you're done


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 28, 2018)

First day cooking at the station...ho boy.... :S


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 28, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> First day cooking at the station...ho boy.... :S



Don’t do ground beef tacos.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 28, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> First day cooking at the station...ho boy.... :S


Cup of noodles!  You can feed 4 people for about a dollar!


----------



## Tigger (Mar 28, 2018)

I was told that since I run the agency FB page, I am also the PIO. So I went to a PIO class, where I learned (among other things) that fortunately the PIO is not supposed to really do interviews on camera but rather coordinate them. Nobody ever listens to me...here I am on the damn evening news.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 29, 2018)

Tigger said:


> here I am on the damn evening news.



Ice cream?


----------



## Tigger (Mar 29, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Ice cream?


Part of the deal with doing this stuff is no damn ice cream. My part time job still holds me accountable... rest assured.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 29, 2018)

Tigger said:


> Part of the deal with doing this stuff is no damn ice cream.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 29, 2018)

Any of our kind associates on here from The Great White North taken—or know of anyone in Canada who’s taken—the AIME course? If so, was it any good?

I booked marked it to my favorites on my laptop as it has some worthwhile items on it. Unfortunately, it seems exclusive to Canada only.

I’m trying to find a reliable comparison of airway courses and see if I can pitch one to my programs managers. I know Walls’ course will bring theirs to your site (for a nominal fee of course), and I also know that there may be one or two other courses available in The States worth mentioning.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 29, 2018)

Can I just find a department that will let me be a super tacticool SWAT Nurse?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 30, 2018)

Tosh, Isaacs, and Nowell on the Tailgater make a deep Spring cleaning tolerable.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 30, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Can I just find a department that will let me be a super tacticool SWAT Nurse?



Your callsign can be Nurse Ratched!


----------



## Lo2w (Mar 30, 2018)

I know its a holiday weekend when the patients are actually sick.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 31, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Can I just find a department that will let me be a super tacticool SWAT Nurse?


Find a law enforcement agency that does aeromedical rescue and ask to become a door gunner...


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 31, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> I know its a holiday weekend when the patients are actually sick.


Holidays are the days things get real slow here....usually.


----------



## CANMAN (Mar 31, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Can I just find a department that will let me be a super tacticool SWAT Nurse?



Go to Med school then come to Baltimore and apply to the Hopkins tactical fellowship. Used to work with some of these guys. They also have a few PA's who work for them and deploy with the Maryland State Police, but don't know of any NP's in either program. Doctor Tang is a pretty badass dude and has his hands in all kinda federal LE stuff as well. 

https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/emergencymedicine/fellowship_programs/tactical_medicine.html


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 31, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Can I just find a department that will let me be a super tacticool SWAT Nurse?


Find Bonjo Batoon (his real name) on FB. He’s a CRNA at Shock Trauma who does all kinds of stuff with MSP.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 1, 2018)

Remi said:


> Find Bonjo Batoon (his real name) on FB. He’s a CRNA at Shock Trauma who does all kinds of stuff with MSP.


I think he is one of the people I've watched airway videos from.


----------



## Lo2w (Apr 1, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Holidays are the days things get real slow here....usually.



The last year or so working hospital, private and now 911 I've found it slows on holidays but the calls are more legit than typical days.


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 1, 2018)

Sundays and holidays they wait until about 2230 to call after their day is done.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 2, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> The last year or so working hospital, private and now 911 I've found it slows on holidays but the calls are more legit than typical days.



Very true. Only 4 calls last night, but legit assault (possible subdural bleed) and legit drunk TC (had to cut the entire driver’s section to extricate).


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 2, 2018)

Well I survived death by PowerPoint in my new hire orientation.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 2, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Well I survived *near*-death by PowerPoint in my new hire orientation.


Solid work staying away from the light.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 5, 2018)

The event company that I USED TO work for still hasn't paid me for an event I worked in October. They have sent me two checks, both of which have bounced, and that has cost me $24 in bank fees. I told them I want to be paid by Zelle or PayPal, but they sent a third check. There is no way I'm going to trust that option. They won't even respond to me anymore. Am I frustrated and angry? YES. Will I ever work for them again? NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 5, 2018)

Welp, that's shift #3 without a call  (though I did get a call whilst holding over on a shift last week, but it wasn't my shift, so...) We did do a drill involving flowing water out of the deck gun and preconnect attack line...yeah whens it's been 5-6 months since we covered that in academy I realized there was a lot of technique I forgot ha


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 5, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Welp, that's shift #3 without a call  (though I did get a call whilst holding over on a shift last week, but it wasn't my shift, so...) We did do a drill involving flowing water out of the deck gun and preconnect attack line...yeah whens it's been 5-6 months since we covered that in academy I realized there was a lot of technique I forgot ha


No calls? What's that? Found you a sunset station already I see.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 5, 2018)

ViolynEMT said:


> The event company that I USED TO work for still hasn't paid me for an event I worked in October. They have sent me two checks, both of which have bounced, and that has cost me $24 in bank fees. I told them I want to be paid by Zelle or PayPal, but they sent a third check. There is no way I'm going to trust that option. They won't even respond to me anymore. Am I frustrated and angry? YES. Will I ever work for them again? NOOOOOOOOOOOO


Go to the bank listed on the check and ask them if they can verify it and cash it for you.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 5, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Go to the bank listed on the check and ask them if they can verify it and cash it for you.



I would, except the bank that the checks came from isn't local. They are in NY and I'm in Az.


----------



## terrible one (Apr 5, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Welp, that's shift #3 without a call  (though I did get a call whilst holding over on a shift last week, but it wasn't my shift, so...) We did do a drill involving flowing water out of the deck gun and preconnect attack line...yeah whens it's been 5-6 months since we covered that in academy I realized there was a lot of technique I forgot ha




Oh man I’d go crazy! Do you guys have busy stations there?


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 5, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> No calls? What's that? Found you a sunset station already I see.


Lol yeah, something like that...already getting a bit stir crazy here lol. We're not even the slowest station/slowest company either lol



terrible one said:


> Oh man I’d go crazy! Do you guys have busy stations there?


Oh, the stations in town can get ran very easy...I'm just out in the sticks lol


----------



## E tank (Apr 5, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Welp, that's shift #3 without a call  (though I did get a call whilst holding over on a shift last week, but it wasn't my shift, so...) We did do a drill involving flowing water out of the deck gun and preconnect attack line...yeah whens it's been 5-6 months since we covered that in academy I realized there was a lot of technique I forgot ha



Dude, go to law school in your spare time....


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 6, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Welp, that's shift #3 without a call



Did you use all of your GI bill yet? You can do all your homework on shift!


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 6, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> Did you use all of your GI bill yet? You can do all your homework on shift!


I was just thinking that if I could still get BAH from the GI Bill that could almost completely eliminate the need for that Uber side gig which _would_ be _really_ nice lol! But yrah, no, that's def something I should seriously think about finding someone who can actually talk me thru the regs on that...


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 6, 2018)

Coulda, shoulda, woulda done fire science classes at the same time as the firefighting portion of Academy, was already sitting thru classroom lecture and lab lol!


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 6, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> I was just thinking that if I could still get BAH from the GI Bill that could almost completely eliminate the need for that Uber side gig which _would_ be _really_ nice lol! But yrah, no, that's def something I should seriously think about finding someone who can actually talk me thru the regs on that...





Jim37F said:


> Coulda, shoulda, woulda done fire science classes at the same time as the firefighting portion of Academy, was already sitting thru classroom lecture and lab lol!



Credential evaluation works wonders - lots of schools give credit for prior learning like fire academies.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 6, 2018)

I must admit: wildland fire stuff is way moar rad than I ever would of thought...he says as it snows.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 7, 2018)

Put pt on 4 leak. Sad looking 4 lead with a rate of 40. Do a 12 because dialysis. P waves gone and nice pointy t waves, no QRS changes yet though. Talked to some friends there later and dude man had a K of 8.5.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 7, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Put pt on 4 leak. Sad looking 4 lead with a rate of 40.



Like one I had yesterday but reversed... rate was 220.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 7, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Like one I had yesterday but reversed... rate was 220.


 have yet to see anything above 160-170 in an adult. 220 must feel awful.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 7, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> have yet to see anything above 160-170 in an adult. 220 must feel awful.



Last time she was seen was last Saturday. Found her on the floor. A/O x3 and when I got her in the back of the rig I thought the leads were on wrong lol. Pressure was 80/50.


----------



## Lo2w (Apr 7, 2018)

Pissed off 2 of 3 captains and most of dispatch...does surgilube come in bulk?


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 7, 2018)

Dam....drive all the way home from work, 50 min drive one way....and realize as soon as I get to my building I forgot my keys at work


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 7, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Dam....drive all the way home from work, 50 min drive one way....and realize as soon as I get to my building I forgot my keys at work



Damn that sucks. Car keys and house keys aren't on same ring? Time to get you a Tile. I live by those things. Have one on my keys and my wallet, and able to ring my phone from them. My 3 most often misplaced items lol.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 7, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> Pissed off 2 of 3 captains and most of dispatch...does surgilube come in bulk?


Gotta be strategic. I've ruffled feathers of some dispatchers who are just grumpy in general, but my main crew I keep in the good graces of. My only request is to keep me fed when I get hungry. I will bust my *** when we are busy, clear up early if we are holding calls if you need, and take the non-emergent transfers when not busy. Just get me to the chick fil a for that holy chicken when I ask as soon as it is possible. Get ****ty on the radio though.....


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 7, 2018)

I’ve yet to understand what gives dispatch the idea that they’re much better than us simple mortals.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 7, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> I’ve yet to understand what gives dispatch the idea that they’re much better than us simple mortals.


Because we command you simple mortals!


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 7, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Because we command you simple mortals!



<geek>so, the relationship between field crews and dispatch are the same as the relationship between Goua’uld and the rest of the galaxy</geek>

Gotcha


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 7, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> <geek>so, the relationship between field crews and dispatch are the same as the relationship between Goua’uld and the rest of the galaxy</geek>
> 
> Gotcha


If it makes you feel better you can consider me a Tok'ra since I'm both field and dispatch.


----------



## Lo2w (Apr 7, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Gotta be strategic. I've ruffled feathers of some dispatchers who are just grumpy in general, but my main crew I keep in the good graces of. My only request is to keep me fed when I get hungry. I will bust my *** when we are busy, clear up early if we are holding calls if you need, and take the non-emergent transfers when not busy. Just get me to the chick fil a for that holy chicken when I ask as soon as it is possible. Get ****ty on the radio though.....



All I did intially was ask the ETA for the po-po


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 7, 2018)

Because we're just icons on a computer with a unique voice interface? Lol


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 7, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Put pt on 4 leak. Sad looking 4 lead with a rate of 40. Do a 12 because dialysis. P waves gone and nice pointy t waves, no QRS changes yet though. Talked to some friends there later and dude man had a K of 8.5.



To the calcium and dialysis machine!


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 7, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> To the calcium and dialysis machine!


Oooh yea....I didn't like what I saw lol. His heart rate was 40 and initial BP was something like 76/51. Didn't think volume was his problem considering the rate and lack of dialysis or prolonged vomiting. Atropine or pacing isn't effective in that level of hyperkalemia from what I understand about it. However he did not have any QRS widening, so I wasn't at the point where we are supposed to give Calcium/Bicarb. Not a fan of NS in this case, but a small bolus seemed to get his MAP back to a better level. Nice easy ride and a visit by the MD on arrival.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 8, 2018)

I am very liberal with calcium administration. It's a low risk high reward drug for these patients and will fix a lot of problems.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 8, 2018)

Go figure ESPN sends the update from the Angels game that our new pitcher has a perfect game through 6 1/3 innings only to be broken up immediately after I get the notification. Damn you ESPN.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 8, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Go figure ESPN sends the update from the Angels game that our new pitcher has a perfect game through 6 1/3 innings only to be broken up immediately after I get the notification. Damn you ESPN.


Your new pitcher/hitter extraordinaire that you poached from the Braves...


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 8, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> I am very liberal with calcium administration. It's a low risk high reward drug for these patients and will fix a lot of problems.


I was on the fence with him. I got access fully expecting to be pushing Calcium, but that's usually something I've only seen at places I've worked with widening QRS. Surprisingly that was not the case with him given his K. 

I considered doing it and just shooting something to clinical after, but since this level of hyperkalemia I haven't had much exposure to and it varies from person to peraon I just opted to monitored the ekg.


----------



## terrible one (Apr 9, 2018)

IA’d two working structure fires in 2 days. That was a good shift, but exhausting


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm off today, but I saw that there was a structure fire two blocks from my station, but my usual engine wasn't dispatched.  the reason: they were OOS attending EMS continuing education at another station.  Bet the crew was pissed, they would have definitely been first due to that one.


----------



## Lo2w (Apr 9, 2018)

Hypothetical "what would you do?"

Dispatched for a psych run called by a 3rd party not on scene. CAD notes say pt is schizophrenic, urinating on self and hearing
voices. Police have been dispatched.

Stage for PD or check it out?


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 9, 2018)

is the patient outside, or inside a structure.  are there any reports of the patient being violent?

drive up, pull up and talk to the patient.  if they want to go to the hospital (and often psych patients will), take them to the ER.  If not, retreat, and tell PD to call you back when they get on scene.


----------



## Lo2w (Apr 9, 2018)

DrParasite said:


> is the patient outside, or inside a structure.  are there any reports of the patient being violent?
> 
> drive up, pull up and talk to the patient.  if they want to go to the hospital (and often psych patients will), take them to the ER.  If not, retreat, and tell PD to call you back when they get on scene.



Inside, back bedroom.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 9, 2018)

go available, tell the cops to call you back when they have secured the scene.  

plenty of other people need your help, and in the cities, a non-violent psych is a not a high priority call.


----------



## Lo2w (Apr 9, 2018)

DrParasite said:


> go available, tell the cops to call you back when they have secured the scene.
> 
> plenty of other people need your help, and in the cities, a non-violent psych is a not a high priority call.



If only...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 9, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> Hypothetical "what would you do?"
> 
> Dispatched for a psych run called by a 3rd party not on scene. CAD notes say pt is schizophrenic, urinating on self and hearing
> voices. Police have been dispatched.
> ...


Stage.  No ifs ands or buts.  I like going home to my wife and kid.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 9, 2018)

My last company, if we were instructed by dispatch to stage, we were expected to stage until cleared to enter by LE or Fire (the engine co in my old first in area oftened ignored staging instructions and would go on scene anyway....) If NOT told to stage, we were expected to go on scene and make patient contact like normal, though we were of course allowed to exercise discretion and back out if need be. In a case like this where you might expect to stage, but were not instructed to do so, they'd often say "No staging instructions, approach with caution".
(One time there was a shooting 2 blocks from our station, we were returning from the hospital listening in as our sister unit at station got the call...they got the approach with caution instructions and went and made scene...and then dispatch tried to tell them to stage...after making patient contact...they exercised their discretion, saying they werent in any more danger than parked a block away and stayed on scene ha)


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 9, 2018)

Aaaand now I have a referral with a orthopedics doc since the PA thinks I might have a wee labrum tear. Guess my time out of the gym is about to get longer.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 11, 2018)

So follow up on that hyperkalemia guy. We don't actually have a protocol for it (part of why I wasn't as aggressive as I wanted to be), so I've talked to my Chief and am now to draft a hyperkalemia protocol.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 12, 2018)

Hmm...taking the plunge and signing up for Twitter lol

I just need a username. My old Army MOS, 37Fox doesn't really apply to me much anymore as that phase is over....

So I'm officially soliciting username ideas from the peanut gallery lol (cue the "Jimmy McJimmyFace" entries hahaha)


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 12, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> taking the plunge and signing up for Twitter lol



2008 called... it wants it social media back... @JimBobMcFirefighterFace


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 12, 2018)

Just don't expect me taking pics for "the Gram" anytime soon lol


----------



## MMohler (Apr 12, 2018)

PSA...Heat is on netflix


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 12, 2018)

Well doctor man says he doesn't see any tears in my shoulder....still no idea why it hurts lifting to the side.....cool....


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 13, 2018)

Hmm....MCHD is hiring with a base salary of $60.5k and they pay extra for fancy book learning...hmm.

I hear rumors of a pay raise, but I have yet to see one...hmm.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 14, 2018)

The amount of food I cooked for a single engine company last night:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Aaaaannnd what was left over:


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 15, 2018)

15+ inches of snow.  I am so over winter.


----------



## terrible one (Apr 15, 2018)

Had a pt with a STEMI and a possible CVA.... stroke center or stemi center that is the question...


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 16, 2018)

Tigger said:


> I was told that since I run the agency FB page, I am also the PIO. So I went to a PIO class, where I learned (among other things) that fortunately *the PIO is not supposed to really do interviews on camera but rather coordinate them*. Nobody ever listens to me...here I am on the damn evening news.


That's not being a PIO, that's being a Communications Coordinator. There's a difference. Both are important, but are different. 

The PIO is going to be in front of the camera, pushing information out to the public.

The Communications Coordinator will be presented with an issue, find the subject matter expert, and craft a message so they (the expert) can go in front of the cameras.


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 16, 2018)

terrible one said:


> Had a pt with a STEMI and a possible CVA.... stroke center or stemi center that is the question...



STEMI center. If the MI is indeed a STEMI and confirmed then that will likely kill them quicker then a "possible" CVA.


----------



## terrible one (Apr 16, 2018)

Ya we ended up going stemi, it was a discussion since the pt went unconscious suddenly with a blown right pupil and fixed gaze to the right. We were thinking hemorrhagic stroke, but we went cardiac route anyway.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 16, 2018)

terrible one said:


> Had a pt with a STEMI and a possible CVA.... stroke center or stemi center that is the question...


Yeah for out two major hospitals being both cardiac and stroke centers.


----------



## PandaNin (Apr 16, 2018)

I cooked breakfast Sunday.  This was the first batch of two.


----------



## luke_31 (Apr 16, 2018)

Well I'm sufficiently pissed with myself. Been working the past five days with only a couple nights at home only about 20hrs at home. End up washing my wallet with my uniforms.  Guess it's a new wallet for me and hopefully nothing is ruined after it dries.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 17, 2018)

Hanging out in Oklahoma City for two days


----------



## Aprz (Apr 17, 2018)

terrible one said:


> Had a pt with a STEMI and a possible CVA.... stroke center or stemi center that is the question...


In my area at least, even if a hospital isn'a stroke center, they can still have a CT scanner and tPA. If a stroke center isn't a STEMI center, it usually doesn't have a cath lab. In my area, a stroke center doesn't mean they do neurosurgery either (we actually separate here with primary stroke centers that does CT and tPA vs comprehensive that does neurosurgery). If each hospital could only handle one, I still think I would go with STEMI since I feel like strokes are less likely to be successfully treated; It is hard to make it into that window, easy to have a contraindication, family not wanting it, complications when it is given. I feel like STEMIs are usually more likely to be successfullu treated, so might as well go where the money is.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 18, 2018)

Aprz said:


> I feel like STEMIs are usually more likely to be successfullu treated, so might as well go where the money is.



I'd put money on that.


----------



## terrible one (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies guys. It was an interesting call to say the least


----------



## Tigger (Apr 18, 2018)

Chimpie said:


> That's not being a PIO, that's being a Communications Coordinator. There's a difference. Both are important, but are different.
> 
> The PIO is going to be in front of the camera, pushing information out to the public.
> 
> The Communications Coordinator will be presented with an issue, find the subject matter expert, and craft a message so they (the expert) can go in front of the cameras.


Well, that's not how the FEMA class went at least. Coordinating briefings will of course be an on camera endeavor, and oftentimes statements get read. But doing a spot for an upcoming community training class? Someone find me the training captain.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 19, 2018)

Dear Lady at Starbucks,

Please either speak more quietly or stop talking about your C-section!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 19, 2018)

Tigger said:


> Well, that's not how the FEMA class went at least. Coordinating briefings will of course be an on camera endeavor, and oftentimes statements get read. But doing a spot for an upcoming community training class? Someone find me the training captain.



Depends on the relationships. PIO usually does ALL off the interviews and media stand ups. Anything not chief level, that is.


----------



## cryptometaphor (Apr 19, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Well doctor man says he doesn't see any tears in my shoulder....still no idea why it hurts lifting to the side.....cool....


I had this problem...the doctor (without even asking) said "stop hitching the backpack and bags over one shoulder...*both* shoulders, or carry it by the straps below your waist. No other options." 

Damn...and six weeks later, all the lifting pain (and while getting up in the morning)...gone.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 19, 2018)

cryptometaphor said:


> I had this problem...the doctor (without even asking) said "stop hitching the backpack and bags over one shoulder...*both* shoulders, or carry it by the straps below your waist. No other options."
> 
> Damn...and six weeks later, all the lifting pain (and while getting up in the morning)...gone.


I think this was likely over use injury. About 3 weeks before it began I had added some workout stuff that was a lot of volume and all arm and I think I just jumped things too quickly. The pain is almost completely gone now after about 3 weeks. Guessing some type of impingement or something. I've definitely been conscious of how I grab our bags and stuff though since then.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 19, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> I think this was likely over use injury. About 3 weeks before it began I had added some workout stuff that was a lot of volume and all arm and I think I just jumped things too quickly. The pain is almost completely gone now after about 3 weeks. Guessing some type of impingement or something. I've definitely been conscious of how I grab our bags and stuff though since then.



Gotta get them gains brother! #Brotein 

In all seriousness with my history of baseball and bad throwing mechanics for half the time I played ~8 years, I'm very careful with shoulder workouts.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 19, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Gotta get them gains brother! #Brotein
> 
> In all seriousness with my history of baseball and bad throwing mechanics for half the time I played ~8 years, I'm very careful with shoulder workouts.


I was trying. Before my shoulder became a little *****, I got to knocking out 10 pull ups no problem. Then it said nope.

But between swimming, OHP, push ups, pull ups, work, and everything else I do that puts stress on the shoulder, I guess it shouldn't be a complete surprise either. What did you end up doing long term to build your shoulders back up?


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 19, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> What did you end up doing long term to build your shoulders back up?



When I was lifting more regularly I would do shoulder press, fly's, etc. and just start off on a light weight that made my muscles work, but wasn't heavy enough to make it hurt i.e. I would get range of motion down before going up in weight. Now even though I haven't lifted in a while my shoulder doesn't even hurt after lifting heavy... now my elbow on the other hand...


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 20, 2018)

Gathering of Eagles presentations are online, FYI!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Apr 20, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> The amount of food I cooked for a single engine company last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In unrelated news, FF on-duty cardiac events continue to rise along with Netflix binging


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Apr 20, 2018)

CANMAN said:


> STEMI center. If the MI is indeed a STEMI and confirmed then that will likely kill them quicker then a "possible" CVA.



Also consider that Increasing ICP can cause STEMI morphology absent an actual cardiac event... had a bleed once that was throwing STEMI rhythm; fortunately we had a one-stop shop where they could sort it out


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 21, 2018)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 21, 2018)

Howdy. Pull up a chair and have a cup of coffee.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 21, 2018)

Chimpie said:


> Good morning everyone!


Goodnight from the night shifters.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 21, 2018)

gotbeerz001 said:


> Also consider that Increasing ICP can cause STEMI morphology absent an actual cardiac event... had a bleed once that was throwing STEMI rhythm; fortunately we had a one-stop shop where they could sort it out



True but if they are having neurogenic T waves or Global ST elevation from ICP then they are likely herniating. If they are semi stable it's more likely they showered clots both places, probably from a LV thrombus.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 23, 2018)

Steroids make strep so much more tolerable.


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 24, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> Steroids make strep so much more tolerable.



So true! I used to get strep all the time working at the Children's Hospital full-time. Only had steroids once when it was really bad and could barely swallow but made all the difference in the world I remember.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 28, 2018)

Officially booked, flying back to LA in a couple weeks for a short (2 day) stay (have to turn in some old Army gear and whatnot)


----------



## luke_31 (Apr 28, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Officially booked, flying back to LA in a couple weeks for a short (2 day) stay (have to turn in some old Army gear and whatnot)


Good luck with that.  I've known nobody who had a good time turning their gear in.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 28, 2018)

luke_31 said:


> Good luck with that.  I've known nobody who had a good time turning their gear in.


Yeah, when I came off Active Duty, clearing CIF was a hassle, but was pretty straightforward for me thankfully. I had more issues clearing Company Supply (had to buy a few items from used gear sellers off post lol)

Hopefully clearing my Reserve Company's Supply will also be fairly straightforward...my old Supply Sergeant was pretty chill/easy to work with. On Monday when I call them to make my appointment I'll ask her to email me the list of what I owe (I remember seeing it somewhere...maybe I'll play around on AKO and see if I can't find it there, I remember they pulled something like that from there in the past)


----------



## luke_31 (Apr 28, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah, when I came off Active Duty, clearing CIF was a hassle, but was pretty straightforward for me thankfully. I had more issues clearing Company Supply (had to buy a few items from used gear sellers off post lol)
> 
> Hopefully clearing my Reserve Company's Supply will also be fairly straightforward...my old Supply Sergeant was pretty chill/easy to work with. On Monday when I call them to make my appointment I'll ask her to email me the list of what I owe (I remember seeing it somewhere...maybe I'll play around on AKO and see if I can't find it there, I remember they pulled something like that from there in the past)


Good luck with that AKO is a pain to use when you can't use a CAC login. Don't think my password has been updated in three years, doubt it even works anymore.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 28, 2018)

luke_31 said:


> Good luck with that AKO is a pain to use when you can't use a CAC login. Don't think my password has been updated in three years, doubt it even works anymore.


Hopefully my CAC still works, it's not due to expire till the end of May. Though it's been Lord knows how long since I've tried logging into AKO, but I do have a card reader, and it's been even longer since I've tried logging in without it ha


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 28, 2018)

It's been an eventful month. V fob code save, a legit STEMI, a head bleed, a nasty pediatric autoped, and now the MS150 bike race.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 28, 2018)

In an unrelated topic (this IS the directionless thread after all lol)

Does anyone have any experience swapping out the lights on their POV with LEDs? One of my tail lights burned out so I decided "why not?" and picked up a pair of LED replacements. My stock lights are 3157 white bulbs, the LED is a 3157R with a red light. Plugs in and turns on just fine, but is so dim you can't tell it's on when it's inside the bucket...

So I'm wondering if that 'R' (i.e. 3157 vs 3157R) makes a difference, or should I have gotten a white LED not red? Or both? Or some other factor I don't know about?


----------



## E tank (Apr 28, 2018)

EpiEMS said:


> Steroids make strep so much more tolerable.



When in doubt, give a steroid. God's fire extinguisher.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 28, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> In an unrelated topic (this IS the directionless thread after all lol)
> 
> Does anyone have any experience swapping out the lights on their POV with LEDs? One of my tail lights burned out so I decided "why not?" and picked up a pair of LED replacements. My stock lights are 3157 white bulbs, the LED is a 3157R with a red light. Plugs in and turns on just fine, but is so dim you can't tell it's on when it's inside the bucket...
> 
> So I'm wondering if that 'R' (i.e. 3157 vs 3157R) makes a difference, or should I have gotten a white LED not red? Or both? Or some other factor I don't know about?


Well in any case, O'Reillys refunded the lights, I got a regular pair instead (for like half the price of the LEDs) those worked, and now I'm at the movies waiting to see Infinity War lol


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 29, 2018)

Just saw Infinity War a couple hours ago. That was a LOT to take in.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 29, 2018)

Name that confiscated drug from a party crowd


----------



## luke_31 (Apr 29, 2018)

Infinity War was awesome. Will be interesting to see where it goes from here.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 29, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Name that confiscated drug from a party crowd


Coachella?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 29, 2018)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Coachella?


Nope but I would love to get a picture of all the drugs that are found/turned in at the festivals. This was at the White Party (a huge gay dance party/rave)


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 29, 2018)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Coachella?



I don't think you could get enough tables to fit confiscated drugs and items from Coachella.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 29, 2018)

luke_31 said:


> Infinity War was awesome. Will be interesting to see where it goes from here.


Waiting for the internet to blow thru the "Anti Spoiler" buffer (probably won't be too much longer) and work itself into a frenzy debating what exactly happened and what it means and all that jazz...the Ant Man sequel due out later this year will most likely only feed that frenzy until the Captain Marvel movie hits next year (and then the Avengers 4 a month later next year)


----------



## Lo2w (Apr 29, 2018)

Had to explain to the RN why the discharge to SNF couldn't be an ambulette/wheelchair trip if the patient was keeping the chest tube...


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## VFlutter (Apr 30, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> Had to explain to the RN why the discharge to SNF couldn't be an ambulette/wheelchair trip if the patient was keeping the chest tube...



Toss a Heimlich valve on that B and let them walk


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 30, 2018)

Just made a keto pizza.  It was amazing.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 30, 2018)

May 2nd can’t come soon enough...

#CobraKaiDoOrDie


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 30, 2018)

@VentMonkey , heard Hall had some bad luck in Cal City. Hope the crew's OK!


----------



## VentMonkey (May 1, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> @VentMonkey , heard Hall had some bad luck in Cal City. Hope the crew's OK!


They did. From what I know, the paramedic suffered a knee fx, but luckily that was the worst of it for them. Unfortunately the other vehicle suffered one worse. 

Looking at the news clips, thank God they weren’t transporting (medic in the back), and were merely post moving. One of my best friends nearly met his Maker on Taft Hwy driving a supe coupe back to his station several years prior in an eerily similar fashion.

Ground and air, things are often (sadly) unpredictable.


----------



## CALEMT (May 1, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> #CobraKaiDoOrDie



#SweepTheLeg


----------



## RocketMedic (May 3, 2018)

There's seriously a guy on the EMT/Paramedics Study group on FB advocating mouth-to-BVM mask because of the seal....I don't even...


----------



## VentMonkey (May 3, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> There's seriously a guy on the EMT/Paramedics Study group on FB advocating mouth-to-BVM mask because of the seal....I don't even...


Provided there’s a barrier between the patient and your mouth I don’t see the big whoop. This is also (presumably?) the ultra-rare one person ventilatory technique I would hope/ imagine?*

*as in, it shouldn’t be a factor on duty.

Two people to properly ventilate shouldn’t be that hard to achieve on any scene. I can run even the most basic providers through proper thenar eminence placement on the mask in a matter of minutes/ motions.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 3, 2018)

People are stinky and I don't want code goop anywhere near my face or mouth-hole. That's for tacos and ice cream.


----------



## Aprz (May 3, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> People are stinky and I don't want code goop anywhere near my face or mouth-hole. That's for tacos and ice cream.


What if the patient ate tacos and ice cream before they coded? I hope you like green tea ice cream.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 3, 2018)

Mmmm chunky and delicious


----------



## VentMonkey (May 4, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> #SweepTheLeg


Binged watched season 1. I regret nothing.

#_GetEm’aBodyBag_


----------



## CALEMT (May 4, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> #_GetEm’aBodyBag_



Liked just because of that hashtag. Saw the previews on YouTube, looked interesting. 

In other news Big Al just hit #3000... only the 32nd player to hit that mark.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 5, 2018)

Well it sounds like Hawaii is about disappear off the face of the map. Hope @Jim37F is nice and safe


----------



## VentMonkey (May 5, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> In other news Big Al just hit #3000... only the 32nd player to hit that mark.


I heard. I always liked Pujols (since St. Louis), and I’m glad to see he’s reached another milestone. 

I’m busy watching ‘Dem Bums struggle through this season. Currently they’re 1 game away from a 3-game win streak in the “Mexico Series”. It’s still early, but The Boys certainly have their work cut out for them.

I’m not gonna lie, @CALEMT Ohtani is a (potential) league-changer, but I still bleed Dodger Blue my friend.


----------



## CALEMT (May 5, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Well it sounds like Hawaii is about disappear off the face of the map. Hope @Jim37F is nice and safe



Go figure @Jim37F arrives at the island chain and all hell breaks loose...



VentMonkey said:


> I’m not gonna lie, @CALEMT Ohtani is a (potential) league-changer, but I still bleed Dodger Blue my friend.



You have to appreciate what he's doing/ accomplishing as a baseball fan in general. Yeah theres a bias with me being an Angles fan, but what he's doing (provided he keeps on pace) is nothing short of remarkable.


----------



## Jim37F (May 5, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Well it sounds like Hawaii is about disappear off the face of the map. Hope @Jim37F is nice and safe


Hey now, Mt. Kilauea is just making Hawaii Island even bigger (Big Island for a reason lol). Though here on Oahu we got flooded out in the rains a few weeks ago....at least the one corner did, and we didn't get it near as bad as Kauai did, they're still cleaning up from that.


----------



## StCEMT (May 5, 2018)

Kayaked 2.5-3 miles today and probably another 3 in the two days before. I officially need a vacation from my vacation. Not going hungry any time soon though. 39 tilapia, 10 bass, 10 blue gill, 5 sea trout, and 1 red drum later and I have a pretty hefty amount of meat stowed away.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 5, 2018)

Hitting the gym again and it feels good. Round is a shape!


----------



## Seirende (May 5, 2018)

Did the little video and test for CPR recertification, now just have to do some ridealongs and study my butt off. On my way back to running as an AEMT.


----------



## Lo2w (May 6, 2018)

Had a combative CVA today. So that was a new experience.


----------



## Jim37F (May 7, 2018)

So I'm at my parents home in CA, gathering up the last of my Army gear to turn in So I can properly ETS. Well some of my stuff got left in an old Gorilla box, that my folks decided was cluttering up the inside of the house, so they stuck it outside in the back yeard...sure enough the thing is just flooded and all the gear (including a couple books, one of which was unit issued and I'm half sure they'd want back) was just soaked -_-


----------



## luke_31 (May 7, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> So I'm at my parents home in CA, gathering up the last of my Army gear to turn in So I can properly ETS. Well some of my stuff got left in an old Gorilla box, that my folks decided was cluttering up the inside of the house, so they stuck it outside in the back yeard...sure enough the thing is just flooded and all the gear (including a couple books, one of which was unit issued and I'm half sure they'd want back) was just soaked -_-


That sucks, sounds like a surplus store run might be in order to find some of the stuff


----------



## Jim37F (May 7, 2018)

Except there really aren't much in the way of surplus stores with modern turn in-able gear in So cal lol, I'm sure I can find plenty of Navy/Marine stuff down near Pendleton but slim pickings for Army stuff out here ha


----------



## luke_31 (May 7, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Except there really aren't much in the way of surplus stores with modern turn in-able gear in So cal lol, I'm sure I can find plenty of Navy/Marine stuff down near Pendleton but slim pickings for Army stuff out here ha


That sucks. Working on a post there is always plenty of stuff around here


----------



## Jim37F (May 7, 2018)

Luckily after further evaluation, at least concerning items that were on the clothing record that I had pulled off of ALL, nothing seemed a permanent loss. Have one of the fleece jackets in the wash now, hopefully it didn't mildew (Or won't just fall apart). The one book was all laminated pages so hopefully that'll dry out okay...but if not I might "forget" about it going down to the unit tomorrow ha. So far there are only 2 pieces of gear that are on the clothing record that I cannot currently locate. One is the little metal canteen cup, which is funny cuz I distinctly remember keeping track of it with my other stuff to and from drills...the other item is the camo poncho liner "woobie". Specifically printed in the horrid old grey digital pattern. I also remember using that recently before I moved as part of my bedding at McCormick stations lol. I'm currently half convinced both are still buried in a box somewhere I took with me to Hawaii so those I might have to procure replacements for from the Los Alamitos military clothing sales store if i cant find laying around here.

Though some of the rest of the stuff from that box may be bound for the trash bin, so far the accountable gear (as best I can't tell) seems to be, wepl, accounted for lol.


----------



## luke_31 (May 7, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Luckily after further evaluation, at least concerning items that were on the clothing record that I had pulled off of ALL, nothing seemed a permanent loss. Have one of the fleece jackets in the wash now, hopefully it didn't mildew (Or won't just fall apart). The one book was all laminated pages so hopefully that'll dry out okay...but if not I might "forget" about it going down to the unit tomorrow ha. So far there are only 2 pieces of gear that are on the clothing record that I cannot currently locate. One is the little metal canteen cup, which is funny cuz I distinctly remember keeping track of it with my other stuff to and from drills...the other item is the camo poncho liner "woobie". Specifically printed in the horrid old grey digital pattern. I also remember using that recently before I moved as part of my bedding at McCormick stations lol. I'm currently half convinced both are still buried in a box somewhere I took with me to Hawaii so those I might have to procure replacements for from the Los Alamitos military clothing sales store if i cant find laying around here.
> 
> Though some of the rest of the stuff from that box may be bound for the trash bin, so far the accountable gear (as best I can't tell) seems to be, wepl, accounted for lol.


That's good.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 9, 2018)

The woobie is too good to turn in. I kept mine and ate the loss out of pocket.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 9, 2018)

Side note: it has been a long week. Sepsis, super-diabetes, fulminant CHF, stroke, "bro you got stabbed six times", and a broken elbow.


----------



## StCEMT (May 9, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Side note: it has been a long week. Sepsis, super-diabetes, fulminant CHF, stroke, "bro you got stabbed six times", and a broken elbow.


I had the entire week off, so I expect that this is in my future to make up for that.


----------



## Lo2w (May 10, 2018)

I've come to appreciate when drug users are honest. "Yeah I'll be honest, I did some meth and coke yesterday"... That might explain that chest pain we got called for.

Can "poor life choices" be a chief complaint?


----------



## VFlutter (May 10, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> I've come to appreciate when drug users are honest. "Yeah I'll be honest, I did some meth and coke yesterday"... That might explain that chest pain we got called for.
> 
> Can "poor life choices" be a chief complaint?



Did you educate the patient that you are supposed to do an upper and a downer? Two uppers is just asking for trouble


----------



## Lo2w (May 10, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Did you educate the patient that you are supposed to do an upper and a downer? Two uppers is just asking for trouble



He did say he had just come from the bar.


----------



## StCEMT (May 11, 2018)

Rolled the dice on a traumatic arrest and the ED actually got ROSC. We will see what happens with that. Could have been a bit faster, but all in all it went smooth.


----------



## StCEMT (May 11, 2018)

Aaaaand that's a no.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 11, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> I've come to appreciate when drug users are honest. "Yeah I'll be honest, I did some meth and coke yesterday"... That might explain that chest pain we got called for.
> 
> Can "poor life choices" be a chief complaint?



Ran on an IV drug user out in front of the local McD’s who looked ****ty. Surprisingly enough, she admitted to using about an hour prior. I’m not used to users being so honest, and I’ve been at this for a little while.


----------



## terrible one (May 11, 2018)

I’ve had a couple honest druggies in the last month. It is definitely nice when they stop lying that they didn’t take anything while they are tachy, dilated pupils, diaphretic, and extremely fidgety.


----------



## Lo2w (May 11, 2018)

Called for a cardiac arrest down the street. On scene we find PT slumped in chair with snoring resperations. Family says PT is diabetic...check and its WNL. Just a little ETOH according to family. SpO2 is 33%, so we start 15 LPM w/ a NRB. Fire helps stair chair PT down. Start bagging in the truck. Check pupils, pinpoint. So we do a few rounds of Narcan. 12 lead is showing a possible STEMI. PT comes around and denies chest pain but admits to opiate use. PT has history of asthma and lungs sound junky so we start a nebulizer and albuterol.

Easily my most interesting call of the week


----------



## StCEMT (May 11, 2018)

@Lo2w got a picture of the 12 lead?


----------



## Lo2w (May 11, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> @Lo2w got a picture of the 12 lead?



Didn't think of it. My medic partner was in back, did 4-5 12 lead and I think he said 2 or 3 were showing STEMI .


----------



## StCEMT (May 11, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> Didn't think of it. My medic partner was in back, did 4-5 12 lead and I think he said 2 or 3 were showing STEMI .


Huh...might be the one time someone could say doing heroin was good for them....


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 12, 2018)

Got to give adenosine for the first time.  Always fun when the pt is flat line says "OMG this does not feel right" for about 4 seconds.


----------



## kylej432 (May 13, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Interviewed with Long Beach FD today. Felt ok in it, felt I was able to answer most all questions with "nugget" stories and say what I wanted to say. Though I felt pretty weak about the "What do you know about LB and LBFD" and 'Why do you want to be a Long Beach FF" (as opposed to FF in general) mostly because my only station visit lasted all of 10 min before they all got calls so I really only had some statistics I gleamed from online so those def felt like weak canned answers in my head. But overall I felt I ended on a good note so hopefully I'll get good news. For now its hurry up and wait for the letter in the mail
> 
> Also I got my background packet for LA City turned in and have my initial background investigator meeting scheduled day after tomorrow, hopefully get this ball rolling, and be cleared for medical/psych and all that by the time I'm done with my Annual Training in August (yeah yeah, a teeeennyyyy bit too optimistic there lol)[/QUOTE
> 
> I know this is old but thread! But did you ever get picked up by LBFD?


----------



## Jim37F (May 13, 2018)

Waaayyyy old, like what 3 or 4 years old now?? And no, as it turns out I basically bombed that interview and did not advance in their hiring process.


----------



## taxidriver (May 14, 2018)

Just ran on my first GSW, didn’t go too well.


----------



## StCEMT (May 14, 2018)

taxidriver said:


> Just ran on my first GSW, didn’t go too well.


Any particular learning points worth sharing?


----------



## taxidriver (May 14, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Any particular learning points worth sharing?


We all performed well as a team, but this guy was beyond any help. Hospital was 5 minutes out so we didn’t waste time on scene. Gsw to the head with a very difficult airway. Attempted to control the bleeding as best as possible, IV’s were established, and the pt was intubated. Ended up losing a pulse during transport.


----------



## Old Tracker (May 14, 2018)

That sounds like one of those less than 5% situations where the outcome is ordained before you ever arrive on scene. Sorry.


----------



## StCEMT (May 15, 2018)

taxidriver said:


> We all performed well as a team, but this guy was beyond any help. Hospital was 5 minutes out so we didn’t waste time on scene. Gsw to the head with a very difficult airway. Attempted to control the bleeding as best as possible, IV’s were established, and the pt was intubated. Ended up losing a pulse during transport.


Yea anything to the head like that is bad news. Doesn't sound like the not going well was on your end at least. 

Those are ones I almost would rather not get a pulse back. I don't want to leave someone "living" a life on a vent as a vegetable, however sometimes patients like this can help with organ donation and a lot of good comes from that. That's what happened with a friend of mine. After hearing some about his injuries, I would never want that for him and ultimately a lot of people were helped by his death.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 16, 2018)

I had a great meeting with our medical director this morning. It’s so good to have a doc that believes in EMS and wants to be involved. 

It’s not always like that. At my last job, I never met the medical director.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 16, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Got to give adenosine for the first time.  Always fun when the pt is flat line says "OMG this does not feel right" for about 4 seconds.


 Saw adenosine given for the first time a week or two ago. Pretty cool to watch the HR fall fall fall! (Just our luck, this time it came back up, but still!)


----------



## StCEMT (May 16, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> I had a great meeting with our medical director this morning. It’s so good to have a doc that believes in EMS and wants to be involved.
> 
> It’s not always like that. At my last job, I never met the medical director.


Besides the Jarvis airway course, what other things did y'all discuss bringing?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Besides the Jarvis airway course, what other things did y'all discuss bringing?



Starting a “grand rounds” program with ED docs and EMS, for one. Lots of housekeeping stuff that needed going over. It was a good meeting.


----------



## StCEMT (May 17, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> Starting a “grand rounds” program with ED docs and EMS, for one. Lots of housekeeping stuff that needed going over. It was a good meeting.


That actually sounds awesome. We have docs that ride here from the local level 1, I wonder if we could talk them into doing this with us.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2018)

Also working on OR time for our medics, working on how to submit for a trial study of Ketamine for pain management, talked about POCUS and a lot more...


----------



## CALEMT (May 17, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> Also working on OR time for our medics, working on how to submit for a trial study of Ketamine for pain management, talked about POCUS and a lot more...



I could shoot you a copy of the protocol for our special K trial study if you want.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 17, 2018)

Just gave Ketamine for my first time today. Patient went from 5/10 pain to “my body feels numb”. Well that works for me haha


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> I could shoot you a copy of the protocol for our special K trial study if you want.



Yeah very interested. I’ll pm you my address


----------



## Jim37F (May 17, 2018)

Never go to the grocery store hungry (or while thinking about breakfast).

There were 3 things I wanted...checked out with 9 items (not too bad, tho still 3x as much as original goal)...and discovered 2 of those things I already had at home lol


----------



## taxidriver (May 18, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Yea anything to the head like that is bad news. Doesn't sound like the not going well was on your end at least.
> 
> Those are ones I almost would rather not get a pulse back. I don't want to leave someone "living" a life on a vent as a vegetable, however sometimes patients like this can help with organ donation and a lot of good comes from that. That's what happened with a friend of mine. After hearing some about his injuries, I would never want that for him and ultimately a lot of people were helped by his death.


Yeah, as stated previously the outcome was determined before we even got there. It still sucks to lose a young patient. I found out that the patient and I had mutual friends, small world.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 18, 2018)

Had a pretty good call yesterday for the first time in a while. 2 patients flown from the scene due to burns and another 3 ground transported. One was 90% with the airship doing a surgical cric and escharotomy on the side of the freeway.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 18, 2018)

taxidriver said:


> Yeah, as stated previously the outcome was determined before we even got there. It still sucks to lose a young patient. I found out that the patient and I had mutual friends, small world.



It happens


----------



## RocketMedic (May 18, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Had a pretty good call yesterday for the first time in a while. 2 patients flown from the scene due to burns and another 3 ground transported. One was 90% with the airship doing a surgical cric and escharotomy on the side of the freeway.


Ketamine is excellent for pain management on burns....or RSI


----------



## Jim37F (May 18, 2018)

Ouch...what happened?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 18, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Ouch...what happened?


Traffic on the freeway was at a dead stop due to a standoff with CHP. A semi driver didn’t see the traffic at a stop and plowed into it at speed (around 70mph). Created a massive fire that spread to some desert brush.


----------



## Jim37F (May 18, 2018)

Damn! I was thinking meth lab explosion, but that's just bad ju ju...


----------



## CALEMT (May 20, 2018)

Finally gave special K. Eliminated 10/10 pain.


----------



## mct601 (May 20, 2018)

Stopping by to say hello. Came by the forum to hunt down study material recommendation. Its weird/cool to come back here. Joined as an emt student trying to get exposure and figure out what I was getting into... now I'm a flight paramedic and most recently, an ICU nurse.


----------



## Eir (May 21, 2018)

Finally taking my NREMT-B computer/written exam tomorrow. I know I've prepared as well as I could, but am irrationally anxious about it.


----------



## Lo2w (May 21, 2018)

Eir said:


> Finally taking my NREMT-B computer/written exam tomorrow. I know I've prepared as well as I could, but am irrationally anxious about it.


Good luck!


----------



## Chimpie (May 22, 2018)

mct601 said:


> Stopping by to say hello. Came by the forum to hunt down study material recommendation. Its weird/cool to come back here. Joined as an emt student trying to get exposure and figure out what I was getting into... now I'm a flight paramedic and most recently, an ICU nurse.


Welcome back. Tell your friends about us.


----------



## Chimpie (May 22, 2018)

So it's May, and there's the chance of a tropical storm this weekend. Great. 

Listen Mother Nature, I'm trying to move and get settled in. I can't do that if I'm down in the EOC.


----------



## luke_31 (May 22, 2018)

Chimpie said:


> So it's May, and there's the chance of a tropical storm this weekend. Great.
> 
> Listen Mother Nature, I'm trying to move and get settled in. I can't do that if I'm down in the EOC.


Mother Nature will not listen.  I just bought a house myself and am getting ready to move in and it's rained a bit most every day so far.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 23, 2018)

@CALEMT Ketamine is amazing, isn't it? 

$765 for oil, inspection, and four new tires for Red Sparrow (2015 red Ford Focus hatch). Yey....go overtime shifts I suppose


----------



## StCEMT (May 24, 2018)

City EMS can be fun a lot of times, but damn do I hate some of these people I come across. Where's my WWII vet blood pressure check call when I need it?


----------



## Jim37F (May 24, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> City EMS can be fun a lot of times, but damn do I hate some of these people I come across. Where's my WWII vet blood pressure check call when I need it?


Coming from an ambulance that routinely posted 10+ runs in a 24hr shift....I may get bored out of my mind on an engine that sometimes only gets 1 or 2 calls in a 3 day cycle, but I don't not love the whole "sleep thru the night" thing we got going on here lol!


----------



## StCEMT (May 24, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Coming from an ambulance that routinely posted 10+ runs in a 24hr shift....I may get bored out of my mind on an engine that sometimes only gets 1 or 2 calls in a 3 day cycle, but I don't not love the whole "sleep thru the night" thing we got going on here lol!


I don't mind being busy since I only do 12's, I prefer it actually. I would definitely appreciate the low volume on a 24 though.


----------



## CALEMT (May 24, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> I may get bored out of my mind on an engine that sometimes only gets 1 or 2 calls in a 3 day cycle,



You think thats bad try 1 call every other week on a 72/96... I remember getting forced for 14 days straight at a station and only running 3 calls in a 14 day period... then an additional 10 out of county covering a station and only ran 2 calls in those 10 days.


----------



## cruiseforever (May 25, 2018)

End of an era, our last slant side Braun has been retired to the boneyard.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 25, 2018)

cruiseforever said:


> End of an era, our last slant side Braun has been retired to the boneyard.


Once upon a time I pulled many a shift in a slant side... naturally aspirated diesel. Very, very reliable but oh so slow... and positively anemic at high altitude.


----------



## Lo2w (May 26, 2018)

Uniform check is burning a hole in my pocket - anyone got a line on who has the cheapest 5.11 EMS pants?


----------



## Jim37F (May 26, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> Uniform check is burning a hole in my pocket - anyone got a line on who has the cheapest 5.11 EMS pants?


Wait, you're actually gonna spend a uniform check on uniforms?? Rookie, most people use those checks to buy beer lol


----------



## Lo2w (May 26, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Wait, you're actually gonna spend a uniform check on uniforms?? Rookie, most people use those checks to buy beer lol



Still my rookie year - need to add a few more things in the closet so I can use next year's towards fun stuff.


----------



## CALEMT (May 26, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Rookie, most people use those checks to buy beer lol



Beer??? What rookie blows their uniform allowance on beer... its hookers and blow man get it right!


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 26, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Beer??? What rookie blows their uniform allowance on beer... its hookers and blow man get it right!


Or rent!


----------



## Jim37F (May 26, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Or rent!


boring!

To be fair I blew mine on plane tickets to go turn in some old uniform stuff (otherwise Army woulda charged me a couple grand, likely more ha)


----------



## exodus (May 28, 2018)

Chimpie said:


> So it's May, and there's the chance of a tropical storm this weekend. Great.
> 
> Listen Mother Nature, I'm trying to move and get settled in. I can't do that if I'm down in the EOC.



I think the NAM is high on coke.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 28, 2018)

Do you have to buy 5.11 pants? I love the LAPG pants.


----------



## Jim37F (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Lo2w (May 28, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> Do you have to buy 5.11 pants? I love the LAPG pants.


Technically yes...only 5.11 is authorized


----------



## Lo2w (May 28, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 4227
> View attachment 4228


----------



## terrible one (May 28, 2018)

Awesome pictures


----------



## CALEMT (May 28, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> 5.11 is authorized



Apex or the stryke pants I would recommend.


----------



## Lo2w (May 28, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Apex or the stryke pants I would recommend.



...I should have added we're only allowed two styles of 5.11, the EMS pants or another I can't recall.


----------



## CALEMT (May 28, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> ...I should have added we're only allowed two styles of 5.11, the EMS pants or another I can't recall.



What the hell kind of convoluted place are you working at?


----------



## VFlutter (May 28, 2018)

Govx.com 

I only rock Crye pants. Gucci or nothing.


----------



## CALEMT (May 28, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> I only rock Crye pants.



Gucci gang or nothing... I've always wondered how the crye pants are, they look like a good/ comfortable fit.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 28, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> Uniform check is burning a hole in my pocket - anyone got a line on who has the cheapest 5.11 EMS pants?


gov x is where i found the cheapest.
https://www.govx.com/
@Lo2w they're on sale right now too. 
https://www.govx.com/p/56429/mens-taclite-pro-pants


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 28, 2018)

NysEms2117 said:


> gov x is where i found the cheapest.
> https://www.govx.com/



Holy smokes, you’re alive! 

And...... to the OP, check out Gov X.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 28, 2018)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Holy smokes, you’re alive!
> 
> And...... to the OP, check out Gov X.


Been out of commission for a bit, was livin the 9-5 life (really 6-7 life but oh well).


----------



## VFlutter (May 28, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Gucci gang or nothing... I've always wondered how the crye pants are, they look like a good/ comfortable fit.



They are some of the most comfortable pants I own and are very well designed with great features. Stupid expensive but worth it, especially if you really need them. I just have them to look tacticool and pew pew on the weekends.

If you can pick up a pair of Navy G3 LAC Fields for a decent price they would probably be great EMS pants.


----------



## CALEMT (May 28, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> I just have them to look tacticool and pew pew on the weekends.



At least you're honest lol. My pew pew pants are 5.11 apex pants. Mainly use them for the AR mag pockets in the rear and the AR mag cargo pockets.


----------



## StCEMT (May 28, 2018)

My pew pew pants are Levi's....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 28, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> My pew pew pants are Levi's....


Same with me. Haven’t needed anything more. 

I would like to thank you guys for reminding me about govx, I was able to get some darn tough socks for work at 43% off which is amazing.


----------



## exodus (May 29, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Same with me. Haven’t needed anything more.
> 
> I would like to thank you guys for reminding me about govx, I was able to get some darn tough socks for work at 43% off which is amazing.


I need work socks... My nails are daggers if I don't trim there every other day.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 29, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> My pew pew pants are Levi's....


I had you pegged for the jorts type


----------



## StCEMT (May 29, 2018)

NysEms2117 said:


> I had you pegged for the jorts type


That's only for my nights out on the town.


----------



## Lo2w (May 29, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> What the hell kind of convoluted place are you working at?



That's a whole 'nother conversation but they give me like $900 a year for uniforms so hey, I'll wear what they want.


----------



## Lo2w (May 29, 2018)

Definitely the day after a full moon and 3 day holiday weekend. 

Our one ER was stacking them in the trauma bays when they ran out of room.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 29, 2018)

Well, no amberlamps for a while*.

Messed up my foot running & struck down with 1st MTP capsulitis. Damn you, bunion!

*I am rarely glad that my primary job is not EMS. This is the one time. And this is why EMS needs good labor practices!


----------



## VFlutter (May 29, 2018)

Open Femur Fracture. Massive swelling of the thigh with active external hemorrhage. Likely transected the Femoral Vein or Artery. it was a continuous brisk bleed but not obviously pulsatile. The patient was shocky and hypotensive in the 40s tho . Two CAT tourniquets and direct pressure. TXA, Bicarb, a 14g IV and 2L of fluid. Got a REBOA on arrival to the ER. Most of the blood was on my flight suit.... The clean up was not fun. Had to scrub out the tracks.


----------



## StCEMT (May 29, 2018)

I've heard of Bicarb for head injuries, what's it's place in hemorrhage such as this?


----------



## VFlutter (May 29, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> I've heard of Bicarb for head injuries, what's it's place in hemorrhage such as this?



Patient was entrapped for about 45mins with extremities crushed. Technically our Crush Injury Protocol is two extremeites for one hour or one extremity for two hours extremeites but since we went straight from entrapment to tourniquet i thought Bicarb was warranted. Just to prevent subsequent hyperkalemia and renal failure from Rhabdo. 

Probably would have bled to death if he wasn't entrapped so bad.


----------



## StCEMT (May 30, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Patient was entrapped for about 45mins with extremities crushed. Technically our Crush Injury Protocol is two extremeites for one hour or one extremity for two hours extremeites but since we went straight from entrapment to tourniquet i thought Bicarb was warranted. Just to prevent subsequent hyperkalemia and renal failure from Rhabdo.
> 
> Probably would have bled to death if he wasn't entrapped so bad.


Duh. Brain was thinking impact like ped vs car. I thought you were carrying some form of blood products now?


----------



## Lo2w (May 30, 2018)

Feel like I hit the EMS lottery, got approved for a base bid and will have a permanent slot for the remainder of the year. It's only 8 minutes from my apartment!


----------



## Lo2w (May 31, 2018)

Thought I might have to work on my day off when chunks of plaster started falling off the ceiling watching Solo at the theater today.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 1, 2018)

Contemplating taking an OT shift today... though if I do, that means I'll be workin' 5 in a row.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Jim37F (Jun 1, 2018)

Akulahawk said:


> Contemplating taking an OT shift today... though if I do, that means I'll be workin' 5 in a row.


They (the Bn. Chiefs office) will call at like 0630-0700 asking for people to hold over 4, 6, 8, even 12 hours that day (shift change is 0800), sometimes at neighboring stations. Especially on the one day break in between shifts I had been real hesitant to accept...until I did and saw my check...now I'm like "Do I have a reason NOT to holdover?" Lol


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 2, 2018)

I shouldn't know some patients so well I can look at a patient and go "oh...and seizure in 5, 4, 3,....". Alcohol isn't a keppra substitute dammit.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 2, 2018)

Well... at least once you know your repeat customers... I'm sure we had at least two last night. I'm pretty pleased that EMS and ED pulled a patient back from the brink with great work in a code. Hopefully the patient has a good outcome. Great teamwork by all. Now I'm just tired and ready for some zzzz's. Only a few more shifts left to go in this stint. Hope the paycheck has a nice bounce to it... even after all the taxes are drained from it...


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 2, 2018)

Never thought that I would get to the point where I feel like going for a run and it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Lo2w (Jun 2, 2018)

PT: I called yesterday but you guys were on a delay so I couldn't get a ride.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 2, 2018)

Akulahawk said:


> Well... at least once you know your repeat customers... I'm sure we had at least two last night. I'm pretty pleased that EMS and ED pulled a patient back from the brink with great work in a code. Hopefully the patient has a good outcome. Great teamwork by all. Now I'm just tired and ready for some zzzz's. Only a few more shifts left to go in this stint. Hope the paycheck has a nice bounce to it... even after all the taxes are drained from it...


True. He would be a fun one to let a medic student run, super simple other than how stubborn he is that he isn't seizing ever couple minutes and can walk 30+ blocks home. Gotta love OT. Work an extra $500 in time and feels like you only get $200 more on your check.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 2, 2018)

Debating joining Costco vs Sam's Club.

Tgeres 4 Costcos on the island vs. 2 Sam's Clubs (both Sam's near-ish to a Costco). All 4 Costcos have gas lames, only 1 Sam's does...but the one that dies is the one that's closer to me than any of the Costcos and quite frankly that's like THE main thing I wanna use my membership for at either place lol.

Plus Sam's membership is $45 vs $60 for Costco

My family all have Costco memberships and that's why I was first thinking about them...but now I'm leaning towards joining Sam's Club lol


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 2, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Debating joining Costco vs Sam's Club.
> 
> Tgeres 4 Costcos on the island vs. 2 Sam's Clubs (both Sam's near-ish to a Costco). All 4 Costcos have gas lames, only 1 Sam's does...but the one that dies is the one that's closer to me than any of the Costcos and quite frankly that's like THE main thing I wanna use my membership for at either place lol.
> 
> ...



Dew u no how 2 spel?? Or yuse prouper grammer?

All joking aside which place has the cheaper gas? That would be the selling point for me. Is Sam's Club a year membership like Costco? I personally shop at Costco, it's closer than Sam's Club and while I don't shop entirely at Costco they do have good prices... I mean where else can you buy a years worth of *** wipe for like $60... plus Kirkland brand vodka is cheap and is just rebranded Gray Goose.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jun 3, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Dew u no how 2 spel?? Or yuse prouper grammer?
> 
> All joking aside which place has the cheaper gas? That would be the selling point for me. Is Sam's Club a year membership like Costco? I personally shop at Costco, it's closer than Sam's Club and while I don't shop entirely at Costco they do have good prices... I mean where else can you buy a years worth of *** wipe for like $60... plus Kirkland brand vodka is cheap and is just rebranded Gray Goose.



Unless you’re dropping $100 on gas every 3-4 days, the penny pinching isn’t worth it. Both Sam’s and Costco have their own unique things, but the biggest selling point for Costco is their cashback rewards. I keep my revolving credit on the Costco’s Visa and it easily rakes up close to $200 ea year. That being said, why not have both memberships ? I do, it’s good to have options.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jun 3, 2018)

Going on 4 months in the ER and very much enjoying it. Still doing the rig as well, but compared to the hospital, it feels miserable. I love the teamwork-oriented mindset of the ER folks and, for the most part, people are sharp and knowledgeable. Not to mention the networking and a potential for nursing school tuition reimbursement.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 3, 2018)

I forgot how happy nurses get when your stroke alert has bilateral 18's. Earning those brownie points.


----------



## Lo2w (Jun 3, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> I forgot how happy nurses get when your stroke alert has bilateral 18's. Earning those brownie points.



Get any numbers?


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 3, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> Get any numbers?


No, but I did have a coworker that's wants to go out, so I guess that still counts?


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 4, 2018)

A patient of mine ended up with bilateral 18's. For HIPAA's sake, let's just say that I hope he's getting excellent care now at a facility that can handle his particular problem and know that he was an excellent learning case, for the short time that I had him. If I do get to meet up with him again in the future, I hope to get his OK to share his case. I'm sure it'll be a nail-biter.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 4, 2018)

Cowboy Troy sure got me described pretty well:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 4, 2018)

Teaching my first EMT class at the new job tomorrow. 

Let’s hope it goes well or I may be looking for a new job...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 5, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> Teaching my first EMT class at the new job tomorrow.
> 
> Let’s hope it goes well or I may be looking for a new job...


We will be hiring sometime this summer!


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 5, 2018)

Partner of the day introduced me. Liking it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 5, 2018)

Well... Cleared the FTO program today!


----------



## Lo2w (Jun 5, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Well... Cleared the FTO program today!



Always a good day. Congrats!


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 5, 2018)

Somebody stole a ****ing APC and drove it through the city.....


----------



## Lo2w (Jun 5, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Somebody stole a ****ing APC and drove it through the city.....



They left the PV2s unsupervised again


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 5, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> Teaching my first EMT class at the new job tomorrow.
> 
> Let’s hope it goes well or I may be looking for a new job...


Teach me sumtin'


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 5, 2018)

I did say “don’t buy EMT shirts!”


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 6, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Somebody stole a ****ing APC and drove it through the city.....


My first thought when I saw the video was "That's not a tank!" after clicking on the headline saying Stolen Tank lol. Not that I really expected to see an Abrams per say, but maybe someone's private collection Sherman or Patton? Def not some command track that at best has a pintle mount for a 240 or .50 if that lol


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 6, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> My first thought when I saw the video was "That's not a tank!" after clicking on the headline saying Stolen Tank lol. Not that I really expected to see an Abrams per say, but maybe someone's private collection Sherman or Patton? Def not some command track that at best has a pintle mount for a 240 or .50 if that lol


Yea that's what I said. Either way, it has ****ed the main road through north side and I don't like it.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 6, 2018)

In other news, this is kind of cool, don't get to see good outcomes like this often enough.

(I wasn't on this call, it's well outside my stations area lol, but still a great example of teamwork, and a job well done)




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2001996286478273
			





> From Texas, the Gambones arrived on their vacation May 23, a day later they went snorkeling at Hanauma Bay. From her lifeguard tower, lifeguard Elizabeth Bradshaw was scanning the water and made special notice of Mr. Gambone. She recognized he was showing signs of distress, after snorkeling in and out several times, he appeared unable to make it back in to shore. Intuition told lifeguard Bradshaw to paddle out to check on him, and as she was 10 feet from making contact, Mr. Gambone went unconscious and slipped underwater. Bradshaw and partner lifeguard Jared Jovero got Gambone’s lifeless body on the rescue board and paddled him to shore.
> On shore, lifeguards began cardio pulmonary resuscitation (CPR), administered one shock with an automated external defibrillator (AED). Gambone began labored breathing on his own. Honolulu Emergency Medical Services paramedic and Hawaii Kai supervisor Stacey Yoshikawa and EMT Lane Natori took over patient care. Yoshikawa successfully intubated Gambone, protected his airway, administered medications intravenously and monitored his vitals while enroute to the Queens Medical Center. The Honolulu Fire Department assisted with the CPR and then with the breathing with a bag valve mask once he got a pulse back. Firefighters helped Ocean Safety load him into the back of an Ocean Safety pick-up truck to transport him topside to the waiting EMS ambulance. Onboard the ambulance, Honolulu Firefighters assisted with ventilating, allowing Yoshikawa to communicate with the Queens physician.
> On arrival at Queens, emergency room doctors and nurses began continuous monitoring of Mr. Gambone.
> 
> Today, Mr. Gambone was able to thank all the first responders for saving his life.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 6, 2018)

Had one of the more interesting breathing problems I've ran in a while. Pale, sweaty, resp 35~, EtCO2 50, wheeze right clear left, - crackles or diminished, 120 sinus, 76% room air per fire and about 93% with some dips on the neb, and a pressure if 240/140. Couldn't get crap for a history, but I managed to piece together CHF, ESRD, asthma?, HTN?. 

Neb cleaned the lung sounds up a bit, but she still looked terrible. Per family no missed dialysis, went today. 

Definitely want to follow up on this one. Ended up on BiPAP and a bunch of Nitro right off the bat.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 6, 2018)

@StCEMT is sounds like flash pulmonary edema. Did you put her on CPAP?


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 6, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> My first thought when I saw the video was "That's not a tank!" after clicking on the headline saying Stolen Tank lol. Not that I really expected to see an Abrams per say, but maybe someone's private collection Sherman or Patton? Def not some command track that at best has a pintle mount for a 240 or .50 if that lol



Oh man, I got so mad when I saw people saying that there was a stolen tank! Civ-military relations is a joke these days, because we non-military folks (on average) know next to nothing.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 6, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> @StCEMT is sounds like flash pulmonary edema. Did you put her on CPAP?


Not immediately. The wheezes weren't that bad and improved. Then she also had no pulmonary edema that I heard, so I was unsure if she needed CPAP right off the bat and opted to try the less aggressive path first.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 6, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Not immediately. The wheezes weren't that bad and improved. Then she also had no pulmonary edema that I heard, so I was unsure if she needed CPAP right off the bat and opted to try the less aggressive path first.



RR of 35 with those sats and LS I would be leaning towards CPAP.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 6, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Not immediately. The wheezes weren't that bad and improved. Then she also had no pulmonary edema that I heard, so I was unsure if she needed CPAP right off the bat and opted to try the less aggressive path first.





CALEMT said:


> RR of 35 with those sats and LS I would be leaning towards CPAP.


Leaning towards? I’d be aggressive with it. The “clear” sounds could have very well been closer to a chest full of fluid, and the wheezes exacerbated by a cardiac pathology.

Sounds like a good call to learn from though. I’ve had interns who weren’t sure where to go with these sort of patients, but if any patient responds well to CPAP it is this patient.

I’ve even see the interns downplay the change in things such as SPO2, and/ or ETCO2 and it make them choose a less aggressive modality when it fact it was completely warranted. 

Just recall that the ETCO2 isn’t a true ABG value, and correcting the problem before the PaCO2 and PaO2 warrant ETI in the hospital is probably our best bet. Good stuff.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 6, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Somebody stole a ****ing APC and drove it through the city.....


I do like how half the comments on Facebook are like "that thing drive 60 miles without breaking diwn or catching fire? Need to promote and hand out awards to the maintenance team!"


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 6, 2018)

@VentMonkey my first thought before I wrapped up my initial assessment was a PE due to how many things lined up. When I say clear, I mean I could hear air movement in all fields, not a "clear" silent chest, I've had those too. Not that a PE would not warrant use of CPAP. 

In hindsight more aggressive from the start would definitely have been better. Numbers on the monitor got better, but she as a whole didn't other than reduced wheezing. I was definitely stumped on the pathology of her breathing problem though, want to follow up and see what they found.


----------



## Lo2w (Jun 7, 2018)

Well our PT bolted off the cot in the ED. Left their crackpipe.


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 7, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> Well our PT bolted off the cot in the ED. Left their crackpipe.


No more holding the wall and it's not on you that they left.  So I guess things were easy after that.


----------



## E tank (Jun 7, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Had one of the more interesting breathing problems I've ran in a while. Pale, sweaty, resp 35~, EtCO2 50, wheeze right clear left, - crackles or diminished, 120 sinus, 76% room air per fire and about 93% with some dips on the neb, and a pressure if 240/140. Couldn't get crap for a history, but I managed to piece together CHF, ESRD, asthma?, HTN?.
> 
> Neb cleaned the lung sounds up a bit, but she still looked terrible. Per family no missed dialysis, went today.
> 
> Definitely want to follow up on this one. Ended up on BiPAP and a bunch of Nitro right off the bat.



FB aspiration is on the diff...btw...put this stuff in the ALS discussion.


----------



## Lo2w (Jun 8, 2018)

Not to be superstitious but my partner just got a tourniquet out to play with and reaquient to it's use.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 8, 2018)

Finally witnessed a story worthy of "sex sent me to the ER". That was....interesting.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 8, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Finally witnessed a story worthy of "sex sent me to the ER". That was....interesting.



Details, or it didn't happen.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 8, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Finally witnessed a story worthy of "sex sent me to the ER". That was....interesting.


I’ve had many of those calls. From broken penises to ripped foreskin to stuck objects in areas. One of our fire departments actually offers training to other fire departments on how to remove penis rings.


----------



## Lo2w (Jun 8, 2018)

Arrived on scene to learn that PD popped PT with 24mg of Narcan IN


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 8, 2018)

@Old Tracker kid was trying too hard, felt a numbness and paralysis of his legs with a sudden back pain. Passed the nail bed test.

@DesertMedic66 is it that common there that a training program gets used?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 8, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> @Old Tracker kid was trying too hard, felt a numbness and paralysis of his legs with a sudden back pain. Passed the nail bed test.
> 
> @DesertMedic66 is it that common there that a training program gets used?


From what they said they have done training for a handful of other fire departments.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 8, 2018)

When your getting into the engine after finishing a fire prevention inspection and a homeless guy decides to lay down on the ground two feet in front of the engine to flag you down, so you call EMS, do an assessment and when the ambulance arrives he starts yelling and cussing at the medic and EMT because although he wanted to go to the hospital, didnt wamt to actually stand up and get into the gurney...


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 8, 2018)

@Lo2w  Using exuberance to make up for lack of technique.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Lo2w (Jun 8, 2018)

Old Tracker said:


> @Lo2w  Using exuberance to make up for lack of technique.



A for effort but my medic and I had to clarify I think 3 times to make sure we heard right.

We carry the 2MG for either IN/IM as well as a 4MG auto for IN. Most of the fire and PD first response have moved to the 4mg. So when they said "6 narcan" we were like, "ugh...pink or white?"


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 8, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> A for effort but my medic and I had to clarify I think 3 times to make sure we heard right.
> 
> We carry the 2MG for either IN/IM as well as a 4MG auto for IN. Most of the fire and PD first response have moved to the 4mg. So when they said "6 narcan" we were like, "ugh...pink or white?"



Never mind the dosage, I think I would have had a hard time not laughing at the dude.


----------



## Lo2w (Jun 8, 2018)

Old Tracker said:


> Never mind the dosage, I think I would have had a hard time not laughing at the dude.



Laughing at the PT or PD?


----------



## Colt45 (Jun 8, 2018)

PD haha. That's funny though.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 8, 2018)

VFlutter said:


>



Is this a thing or just a new button/ patch for your range bag and/or plate carrier?


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 9, 2018)

Got a new balun for my HF ham rig and so far, it seems to work reasonably well. Of the bands I've tried it on, my radio's onboard tuner can't find a match on any 15M frequency. Everything else gets a match within about 1 second. Still getting quite a bit of noise but I'll work on getting rid of the QRM on another day. Also I'm thinking of picking up an extra shift today (Saturday). I'm probably going to try to pick up 3 shifts every 2 weeks... maybe for the next few months. Got some expensive stuff coming down the pike...


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 9, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Is this a thing or just a new button/ patch for your range bag and/or plate carrier?


Looks like a challenge coin to me.

I just received my first for last year's hurricane season.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 9, 2018)

Chimpie said:


> Looks like a challenge coin to me.
> 
> I just received my first for last year's hurricane season.



Yep, challenge coin. Got it for completing EMT-T


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 9, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> Laughing at the PT or PD?



Both, but more at the Pt's tale of woe rather than the PD.


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 10, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Debating joining Costco vs Sam's Club.
> 
> Tgeres 4 Costcos on the island vs. 2 Sam's Clubs (both Sam's near-ish to a Costco). All 4 Costcos have gas lames, only 1 Sam's does...but the one that dies is the one that's closer to me than any of the Costcos and quite frankly that's like THE main thing I wanna use my membership for at either place lol.
> 
> ...


Groupon it, my dude. Last I checked Sam's was 25 on there. 
And yep I came back from a 2 year hiatus to tell someone to Groupon.
Try to keep myself browsing here every once in a while, but I got out of ems. Debating on whether or not to get back into it .
How's everyone been?


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 10, 2018)

It will always blow my mind that the 1 person in a very small group I recommend go to a higher level hospital insist on going to the community hospital that ships so much out....I don't do that often dammit, just listen.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 10, 2018)

9D4 said:


> And yep I came back from a 2 year hiatus to tell someone to Groupon.



Should’ve resurrected a thread from like 2010 to tell people that you’re not dead. Missed opportunities my man...


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 10, 2018)

9D4 said:


> Groupon it, my dude. Last I checked Sam's was 25 on there.
> And yep I came back from a 2 year hiatus to tell someone to Groupon.
> Try to keep myself browsing here every once in a while, but I got out of ems. Debating on whether or not to get back into it .
> How's everyone been?


I actually used Groupon to get the Costco membership lol


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 10, 2018)

Our neighbor station got a brand new, 2018 KME engine and my station is still in a 1990 Seagrave engine lol


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 10, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Our neighbor station got a brand new, 2018 KME engine and my station is still in a 1990 Seagrave engine lol


I mean to be fair, your 1990 probably only has like 68,000 miles on it...I mean one call a day on a tiny island?


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 10, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> I mean to be fair, your 1990 probably only has like 68,000 miles on it...I mean one call a day on a tiny island?


74,679 miles


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 11, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Our neighbor station got a brand new, 2018 KME engine and my station is still in a 1990 Seagrave engine lol


Which one might still be easier to get going if an EMP burst (natural or man-made) happens over the Islands?


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 13, 2018)

Does anyone happen to know if a 48 hour als refresher courses typically include ACLS, PALS, etc. All the required certs?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 13, 2018)

9D4 said:


> Does anyone happen to know if a 48 hour als refresher courses typically include ACLS, PALS, etc. All the required certs?


In my area they usually do not.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 13, 2018)

9D4 said:


> Does anyone happen to know if a 48 hour als refresher courses typically include ACLS, PALS, etc. All the required certs?


The one I took didn't and I don't believe they normally do as the hours are pretty structured for the refresher.


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 14, 2018)

Well. Guess that postpones that. I found one that did but it's a few hours drive. Might be worth a hour and a half drive to get that included. Also included itls. Debating on whether a 3 hour drive each day both ways is worth saving the extra few hundred.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 14, 2018)

9D4 said:


> Does anyone happen to know if a 48 hour als refresher courses typically include ACLS, PALS, etc. All the required certs?



Nope.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 14, 2018)

Ran a mile with bleachers at the high school with a weight vest this morning... That was fun...


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 14, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Ran a mile with bleachers at the high school with a weight vest this morning... That was fun...


I'm sure your knees disagree


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 14, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> I'm sure your knees disagree



Nope.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jun 16, 2018)

Upon logging in after some time...
I had an alert, that I had no alerts.

Excellent.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 16, 2018)

Debating on spending 400ish on IA Med FP-C prep course...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Debating on spending 400ish on IA Med FP-C prep course...


They have sales fairly often. 

I attended it last year. I felt it was actually a great course. From using the IA Med course and some self study I had no issues passing the FP-C test.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 16, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> They have sales fairly often.
> 
> I attended it last year. I felt it was actually a great course. From using the IA Med course and some self study I had no issues passing the FP-C test.


Yeah I noticed they did a flash sale on the one in Tacoma.  Where I used to work too!  But I didn't want to driver there as they are doing one locally where I am in the coming months.  Just deciding if it is worthwhile.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 20, 2018)

(Finally!) Got my registration transfer from California to Hawaii finished lol complete with a shiny new set of Aloha State plates (front and back required, just like Cali). Paid $430 (rounded) for the initial registration, expected $420 for next year's renewal (not counting annual safety inspection)


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 20, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> (Finally!) Got my registration transfer from California to Hawaii finished lol complete with a shiny new set of Aloha State plates (front and back required, just like Cali). Paid $430 (rounded) for the initial registration, expected $420 for next year's renewal (not counting annual safety inspection)



Just as bad if not a little worse than CA.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 20, 2018)

ChewyEMS13 said:


> $485 for tags on a 2013 F-150.. I second the motion that California, does indeed, blow...





Jim37F said:


> Yes...though I forget off the top of my head the initial registration fees lol
> 
> I suppose I should let California know I moved...i just got the CA DMV renewal notice in the mail here lol....*they want $261 *PLUS smog check done....yeah, no, not this time guys lol





CALEMT said:


> Just as bad if not a little worse than CA.


 Cheaper than some back in CA....more than what CA wanted from me though 

Who knows, maybe renewal won't be that much...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 20, 2018)

I spent 260 to title and get plates/registration for my car for two years (and a special plate) in potato land.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 20, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> I spent 260 to title and get plates/registration for my car for two years (and a special plate) in potato land.



I paid $380 for this sticker on my license plate that allows me to drive my truck (08 with 147k on the odo) for another year.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 20, 2018)

Pretty stoked. Came up on some free Kayanos through Zappos on a count of UPS' foul up.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 20, 2018)

California authorized ketamine for analgesia.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 20, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> California authorized ketamine for analgesia.


We have? That is news for those of us who are still conducting the trial study to see if CA paramedics can use Ketamine correctly. 

I know CA wanted the trail study expedited.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 21, 2018)

Our county is just waiting for the state EMSA’s approval. That and TXA aren’t far off. Eh, cool.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 21, 2018)

Wonder what trial study we are going to start new since our current medical directors seem to be a fan of them.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 21, 2018)

So I got a phone call from my bank (well Federal Credit Union technically) earlier:

Bank: "Hi this is a courtesy call to remind about your upcoming credit card payment"
Me: "Um ok, but I already submitted my payment, like I actually physically walked into the branch yesterday and handed the teller a check"
(Yeah, it's the FDs FCU...when I signed up for the card in Academy I didn't know their system was set up that that's the easiest way to make payments cuz they're not set up for interbank transfers ><
Bank: "Oh ok, yeah I see that payment...it hasn't posted yet, typically takes up to 18 hours"
Me: Ok?? I made the payment yeah? What, is there something you want me to do to speed up your own process?? (Ok that was in my head not out loud but still..)
Bank: Is there anything else we can help you with today? Would you like to apply for a personal loan perhaps?" 
No...(you called me! And seriously hitting me up to apply for a loan right now? I hate banks...can I just hide my money in a mayo jar in the yard? Lol Maybe I can be one of those peppers that invests all their money in gold?)


----------



## Seirende (Jun 21, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> I spent 260 to title and get plates/registration for my car for two years (and a special plate) in potato land.


 
I pay $75 dollars to renew my registration every year in dairy land.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 21, 2018)

Seirende said:


> I pay $75 dollars to renew my registration every year in dairy land.


When my tabs expire in two years i will only pay 45 dollars for one year.  I think 75 or 80 for two more years.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 22, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> When my tabs expire in two years i will only pay 45 dollars for one year.  I think 75 or 80 for two more years.


I think it's $35 a year here in Florida.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 22, 2018)

Chimpie said:


> I think it's $35 a year here in Florida.


Guess that's a small point for Florida in places I'm looking at going, but I really, really hate the weather...


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 22, 2018)

My dad paid 75(?) for his 05 Ram in AZ... easily ~$500 in CA... needless to say I'm extremely jealous...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 22, 2018)

Well tomorrow should be interesting.  Working the music festival.  Last year they said they had an obscene amount of transports from it.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 23, 2018)

Halfway through my last full time shift at RAA. The time here has flown by.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 23, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Guess that's a small point for Florida in places I'm looking at going, but I really, really hate the weather...


I hate the weather too. Here's the current temps at *5am




*


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 23, 2018)

Chimpie said:


> I hate the weather too. Here's the current temps at *5am
> View attachment 4246
> *


Yea, I want absolutely nothibg to do with that...

Had one of those patients that baffled me. GSW + all up in the spinal business= I can still move my legs.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 23, 2018)

Hm...$15 for a movie ticket, single. Though it is one of those theaters with the full size recliners...
$20 for concessions, a large (and I do mean large) coke, small (and I do mean small) ice cream thing and an ok size chicken tenders and fries...

(All to (finally) see the Solo movie lol)


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 23, 2018)

@Jim37F I take it that means you got paid.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 23, 2018)

Yup....thanks to almost a days worth of hold over OT, midmonth paycheck covered all remaining monthly billed plus vehicle registration....and that's about it lol, had to spend a few days grinding out the Uber side gig for gas and groceries and still have $50 left in checking after the movies today ha. With enough time left in the month, hopefully get some more holdover OT this week, and with grinding on Uber....should actually have profit again instead of playing catchup 

As of right now as a Recruit, I can only get hold over OT, usually only a few hours at a time while someone is at a physical or whatever....12 hrs is the single longest block involved....only like 5 or 6 more weeks till we clear Recruit probation, get promoted to FF1 with its pay grade raise, and can work full 24hr OT shifts....yeah I'm looking forward to it haha


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 23, 2018)

@StCEMT , where are you off to?


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 23, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> @StCEMT , where are you off to?


Just cutting back a bit so I can focus on getting my post-RAA plans in place. I've been pulling 60+ hour weeks trying to get finances in order, but that's getting in the way of other things I gotta do and I'm finally in a place I can dial it back. As to what the definitive plans are, I don't know, still figuring that out.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 23, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Had one of those patients that baffled me. GSW + all up in the spinal business= I can still move my legs.


Sounds like central cord syndrome. “You can dance, but you can’t clap”.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 24, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Sounds like central cord syndrome. “You can dance, but you can’t clap”.


Oh he was clapping too. He was moving more than plenty, that's what surprised me.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 24, 2018)

May be getting banned from working special events for being a black cloud.  (Though nothing too horrible happened...)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 24, 2018)

I’m loving my new job. Teaching an EMT and AEMT class and feel like I’m finally starting to make some positive changes here.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 24, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Halfway through my last full time shift at RAA. The time here has flown by.


Where to now?


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 24, 2018)

Tigger said:


> Where to now?


Like I said, just cutting back hours so I can focus on some education and other things so I can get my exit plan lined up. I'll still essentially be full time at 3x12 a week, I just won't be on a fixed schedule and pulling the same amount of hours I have been. Not sure where my "where to" actually will end up being right now.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 24, 2018)

So, there's a hiking trail we're second in for. A trail that's had multiple rescues in the past couple months. If the first in company is unavailable, we'll be the ones hiking in. SO...we get to hike the trail next shift on duty as a preplan for the target hazard.

BUT, it's my shift to cook, and the Bn Chief has already said we can't go until afternoon due to other training...SO it's been decided I'm cooking lunch for my crew before the hike. And sandwiches and the like are rather....frowned upon in this department haha

So, what would be a good lunch to prep before a hike (roughly an hour or so actual hike) ? Lol


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 24, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> So, there's a hiking trail we're second in for. A trail that's had multiple rescues in the past couple months. If the first in company is unavailable, we'll be the ones hiking in. SO...we get to hike the trail next shift on duty as a preplan for the target hazard.
> 
> BUT, it's my shift to cook, and the Bn Chief has already said we can't go until afternoon due to other training...SO it's been decided I'm cooking lunch for my crew before the hike. And sandwiches and the like are rather....frowned upon in this department haha
> 
> So, what would be a good lunch to prep before a hike (roughly an hour or so actual hike) ? Lol


I'd say chili or something you can keep in a thermos. Easy to store and hands free if you're making a mess working.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 25, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> So, there's a hiking trail we're second in for. A trail that's had multiple rescues in the past couple months. If the first in company is unavailable, we'll be the ones hiking in. SO...we get to hike the trail next shift on duty as a preplan for the target hazard.
> 
> BUT, it's my shift to cook, and the Bn Chief has already said we can't go until afternoon due to other training...SO it's been decided I'm cooking lunch for my crew before the hike. And sandwiches and the like are rather....frowned upon in this department haha
> 
> So, what would be a good lunch to prep before a hike (roughly an hour or so actual hike) ? Lol


Make trail mix and granola bars!


----------



## Tigger (Jun 25, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Like I said, just cutting back hours so I can focus on some education and other things so I can get my exit plan lined up. I'll still essentially be full time at 3x12 a week, I just won't be on a fixed schedule and pulling the same amount of hours I have been. Not sure where my "where to" actually will end up being right now.


Right on, do they let you keep any benefits?


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 25, 2018)

Tigger said:


> Right on, do they let you keep any benefits?


I don't need insurance through work because of that lovely age cut off of 26. My retirement account will still be contributed to and some of the other smaller benefits I can still use. So the ones that matter to me, yes.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 25, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> So, there's a hiking trail we're second in for. A trail that's had multiple rescues in the past couple months. If the first in company is unavailable, we'll be the ones hiking in. SO...we get to hike the trail next shift on duty as a preplan for the target hazard.
> 
> BUT, it's my shift to cook, and the Bn Chief has already said we can't go until afternoon due to other training...SO it's been decided I'm cooking lunch for my crew before the hike. And sandwiches and the like are rather....frowned upon in this department haha
> 
> So, what would be a good lunch to prep before a hike (roughly an hour or so actual hike) ? Lol


chicken crud- 
Canned chicken,
Egg noodles,
cream of chicken in the campbells can. 
Heat canned chicken with the cream of chicken in pan 1.
Cook noodles in pot 1.
combine pot 1 and pan 1, instant food.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 25, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> So, there's a hiking trail we're second in for. A trail that's had multiple rescues in the past couple months. If the first in company is unavailable, we'll be the ones hiking in. SO...we get to hike the trail next shift on duty as a preplan for the target hazard.
> 
> BUT, it's my shift to cook, and the Bn Chief has already said we can't go until afternoon due to other training...SO it's been decided I'm cooking lunch for my crew before the hike. And sandwiches and the like are rather....frowned upon in this department haha
> 
> So, what would be a good lunch to prep before a hike (roughly an hour or so actual hike) ? Lol


You could also do DiGiorno!


----------



## Seirende (Jun 25, 2018)

My niece and nephew have arrived safely! They're a tad premature, so going down to the NICU to see them this evening.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 25, 2018)

I had to say goodbye to my 14 year old border collie/lab mix today. 

I’m shattered.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 25, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> I had to say goodbye to my 14 year old border collie/lab mix today.
> 
> I’m shattered.


Very sorry. I've been there a couple times. I know how hard it is.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jun 26, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> I had to say goodbye to my 14 year old border collie/lab mix today.
> 
> I’m shattered.



Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 26, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> I’m loving my new job. Teaching an EMT and AEMT class and feel like I’m finally starting to make some positive changes here.


I totally do not like to teach.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 27, 2018)

Aprz said:


> I totally do not like to teach.



It’s the best part of my job. Next to Quality Management.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 27, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> I had to say goodbye to my 14 year old border collie/lab mix today.
> 
> I’m shattered.


Sorry to hear the news. Been there a few times over the years.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 29, 2018)

Time to get back onto my eating plan.  Checked the scale and ... yup I enjoy food.  Going to go for a run later tonight too.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 30, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Time to get back onto my eating plan.  Checked the scale and ... yup I enjoy food.  Going to go for a run later tonight too.



I got lazy and didnt work out for the last few weeks. Went for a run yesterday and holy crap my conditioning is nearly all gone.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 30, 2018)

I just ran 4 laps with bleachers (home and away) at the high school track with a 20 pound weight vest like it was nothing this morning. Its amazing how fast your conditioning changes when you run regularly.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 30, 2018)

Jesus I am a magnet for GSW's this week.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 3, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Jesus I am a magnet for GSW's this week.



Still better than being the target of gunshots.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 3, 2018)

ffemt8978 said:


> Still better than being the target of gunshots.


I mean I've been on scene when gun shots have gone off, but never been the target so...true...


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 4, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 4252


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 4, 2018)

Just an PSA.  Please don't drink and shoot off fireworks at way to early in the morning on the 4th of July.   I still consider that the day prior to the holiday and I was happy to not be working a car today so I would not have to deal with those shenanigans


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 5, 2018)

Having fun reading the "Critical Care Transport Core Curriculum" by ASTNA.

I also didn't tell my wife I bought this book and am studying for the FP-c so she won't be thrilled when she finds out.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 5, 2018)

Did my first wildland fire deployment (only three days) as an engine slug. Still did a little paramedicing and in the woods too! 

Just want to quit all my part time jobs and do line medic things now. Sweet job.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 5, 2018)

I knew a guy that got a job as a full time line medic.  He loved it, but eventually went to a big city for a city fire job.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 5, 2018)

We only have engine slugs here for wildland fires...no fine line medics...then again a major, breaking news brush fire would only be a 1st alarm brush back in LA lol


----------



## Tigger (Jul 5, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> I knew a guy that got a job as a full time line medic.  He loved it, but eventually went to a big city for a city fire job.


The line medic I ran into was a fulltime 50k city FF/medic. His department had a pretty robust deployment program with various engines and single resource folks out all summer long. Wish my department would get on board with this, but they have this whole idea that we won't be able to staff if a disaster hits at home. So instead half of our staff is on vaca at any given time during the summer. :/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 7, 2018)

Had to have a bird respond from several counties out for a hoist rescue because the local smaller airships couldn’t safely hoist a patient due to the extreme heat.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 7, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Had to have a bird respond from several counties out for a hoist rescue because the local smaller airships couldn’t safely hoist a patient due to the extreme heat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our birds are only capable of hoist...we'd probably have to call Coast Guard for a big enough bird if we had to MEDEVAC but couldn't hoist.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 9, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Had to have a bird respond from several counties out for a hoist rescue because the local smaller airships couldn’t safely hoist a patient due to the extreme heat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When it gets really hot outside, you have to consider density altitude when deciding to hoist from a helicopter. The smaller ones often just don't have the power to hover OGE above a couple thousand feet at anything close to a usable weight and that can preclude hoisting safely at high DA. In those situations, you want a helo that can hover OGE with a reasonable payload capacity sufficient to do hoisting, at high altitudes (say >10,000 feet MSL).

Be ever so thankful that such a machine was available at all!


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 9, 2018)

Akulahawk said:


> Be ever so thankful that such a machine was available at all!



Two counties away. I'm wondering what was going through the deputies mind when they show up to the station and they get a call all the way out in Palm Springs haha. 

I know at least a couple days in the summer they'll close the airport because of temperatures. A couple days ago we hit 122.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 9, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> get a call all the way out in Palm Springs


Those Deputies were likely mildly surprised but not likely entirely so as they know they've got a machine capable of doing relatively high altitude OGE hover... which means if the DA is too high in some areas, they're likely to be called for assistance because the local low-altitude machines just can't.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 12, 2018)

Anyone familiar with Orange Theory Fitness training?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Anyone familiar with Orange Theory Fitness training?


My girlfriend went to a couple of their classes. She wasn’t too impressed with the one she went to.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 12, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> My girlfriend went to a couple of their classes. She wasn’t too impressed with the one she went to.


 She give any particular reason? I'm curious, might check them out


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 12, 2018)

Just lift heavy ****, run every so often, and swim in the endless ocean you have.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 12, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> She give any particular reason? I'm curious, might check them out



It’s simple. Pick heavy things up and put them down. Do cardio ie run/swim/bike then get them gains brother!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 12, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> She give any particular reason? I'm curious, might check them out


It’s all group based workouts with heart monitors. The person leading her class did not explain any of the movements or workouts and just expected everyone to know what they were and how to do them correctly and safely.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 12, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> It’s all group based workouts with heart monitors. The person leading her class did not explain any of the movements or workouts and just expected everyone to know what they were and how to do them correctly and safely.


aww yeah, that would suck. 
I get the lift heavy things part lol, but I've found I'm better at the group thing vs figuring it out on my own. I can (and have) Googled workouts...but idk, I feel like the group thing just works better for me haha.
I tried out Crossfit before and the gym (box I guess..) was good at making sure you were doing the exercises properly...but crossfit is so damn expensive.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 13, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> aww yeah, that would suck.
> I get the lift heavy things part lol, but I've found I'm better at the group thing vs figuring it out on my own. I can (and have) Googled workouts...but idk, I feel like the group thing just works better for me haha.
> I tried out Crossfit before and the gym (box I guess..) was good at making sure you were doing the exercises properly...but crossfit is so damn expensive.


I did orang theory for a while.  The place I went to was pretty good about explaining the movements and helping you out.  Though there was a few coaches that I avoided.  They also don't really show you how to properly use the rowing machine but no one does at any gym so I just point and laugh at people rowing wrong. (I've tried to help but they tell me they know what they are doing).  Over all I liked it.  But I quit to pick up BJJ.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 13, 2018)

I think I might check it out, just to see. Apparently the first into session is free so nothing to lose...but otherwise they seem like the kinda place to be rather pricey lol, so we'll see...


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 13, 2018)

Missing out on the joy that is DOMS two days post leg day with 100+ reps of deadlifts and squats.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 13, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> I tried out Crossfit before and the gym (box I guess..) was good at making sure you were doing the exercises properly...but crossfit is so damn expensive.


Every CF place I've ever lived near was not only expensive, but had really limited hours.

I built my own pretty legit garage gym with a lifting platform, Rogue rack, bar, and bumper plates, and some other miscellaneous stuff all for about $1200. That's less than 10 month's fees at most CF places. I also bought a C2 rower for about $900, that's only about 7 more month's worth of CF fees. The thing is you can get all the same stuff I have for half what I have into it, or less, if you just look around and buy used stuff. 

Of course you need space, and I realize not everyone has a nice big garage…..lol


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 13, 2018)

Remi said:


> also bought a C2 rower for about $900,



Love my C2. Totally worth the investment


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 13, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Love my C2. Totally worth the investment


I used to be a rower so I have a personal hatred for the c2.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 13, 2018)

Remi said:


> Of course you need space, and I realize not everyone has a nice big garage…..lol


Or big, fancy CRNA money.

Finally, a solid 4 days off. The shift before last we had 5 flights, all scenes. That pretty much equates to a (not-so-common) “stand up” 24 for us.

4 of the 5 were critically ill, and I don’t think that they had _Allstate_ insurance.


----------



## soflomedic14 (Jul 13, 2018)

Remi said:


> Every CF place I've ever lived near was not only expensive, but had really limited hours.
> 
> I built my own pretty legit garage gym with a lifting platform, Rogue rack, bar, and bumper plates, and some other miscellaneous stuff all for about $1200. That's less than 10 month's fees at most CF places. I also bought a C2 rower for about $900, that's only about 7 more month's worth of CF fees. The thing is you can get all the same stuff I have for half what I have into it, or less, if you just look around and buy used stuff.
> 
> Of course you need space, and I realize not everyone has a nice big garage…..lol



That’s the way to go! I did literally the exact same thing but also included a bunch of free weights. CF is overrate in my own opinion but if people love it, good for them! I’ll just keep to my kick-*** garage gym!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 13, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Love my C2. Totally worth the investment


I like it too, but I don't get as much use out of it as I thought I would. Probably not enough to justify the cost. My wife refers to it as "that expensive warm-up machine" because I mainly just use it to loosen up before lifting. 



VentMonkey said:


> Or big, fancy CRNA money.



Well, my point was that for someone interested in CrossFit style workouts, it can be quite cost effective (not to mention infinitely more convenient) to set up your own "box", if you have the space. I _am_ fortunate to have a nice big garage and plenty of disposable income, but I've seen people put together setups very similar to mine in a lot less space and for a lot less money.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 13, 2018)

Remi said:


> Well, my point was that for someone interested in CrossFit style workouts, it can be quite cost effective (not to mention infinitely more convenient) to set up your own "box", if you have the space. I _am_ fortunate to have a nice big garage and plenty of disposable income, but I've seen people put together setups very similar to mine in a lot less space and for a lot less money.


I know, I was just giving you ****. One of our pilots was building his own workout rack. I can’t lift much more than my own weight at the gym these days so I just stick to my old skool routines and plenty of cardio. No gains, just maintains.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 13, 2018)

You've pretty much got my dream set up Remi. Just no point in spending that money when I haven't gotten to a place I am at least semi established in for more than a year or two.


----------



## Lo2w (Jul 16, 2018)

No idea what was in the water today. I think we hit 14 runs in what turned into a 14 hour day.

Also learned a valuable lesson on truck checks at the start of the shift.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 18, 2018)

The question got buried in an old thread, so just gonna drop it here. 

Anyone have any thoughts on choosing between Creighton and University of Florida for hybrid critical care programs? Both seem solid, but recent reviews (on UF at least) seem a little sparse. Doing some final reviews before I make a choice.

PM if y'all want to add more without cluttering here.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 18, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> The question got buried in an old thread, so just gonna drop it here.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on choosing between Creighton and University of Florida for hybrid critical care programs? Both seem solid, but recent reviews (on UF at least) seem a little sparse. Doing some final reviews before I make a choice.
> 
> PM if y'all want to add more without cluttering here.


I'm curious too, so please clutter here lol.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 19, 2018)

So I think I talked about this mostly in the Chat....but basically long story short, ever since I moved into my apartment last year I had been sleeping on a futon. Lumpy, basic box spring, small futon lol. 
But I was finally able to afford a new bed, complete with mattress and frame. A nice new Queen size, gel memory foam, 14" thick mattress...arrived tonight just in time for my birthday tomorrow lol


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 19, 2018)

Everybody, don't forget to read the PARAMEDIC2 study - free access in NEJM! (Yes, it's an RCT.)

I don't want to bury the lede, so...:



> In adults with out-of-hospital cardiac arrest, the use of epinephrine resulted in a significantly higher rate of 30-day survival than the use of placebo, but there was no significant between-group difference in the rate of a favorable neurologic outcome because more survivors had severe neurologic impairment in the epinephrine group.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 21, 2018)

Well I've gone and done a thing. Barely a year out of college and I am already signing up for classes again.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 23, 2018)

Anyone have an idea on where to find well-fitting scrubs for a lanky 6'3" woman? I feel like I'm going to end up with a situation where I have to go with scrubs that either are slightly too short or are baggy, because that is the story of my life except for that time that I bought a uniform shirt and they tailored it to fit me. Hmm, maybe I should try my hand at tailoring.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 23, 2018)

Seirende said:


> Anyone have an idea on where to find well-fitting scrubs for a lanky 6'3" woman? I feel like I'm going to end up with a situation where I have to go with scrubs that either are slightly too short or are baggy, because that is the story of my life except for that time that I bought a uniform shirt and they tailored it to fit me. Hmm, maybe I should try my hand at tailoring.



I really liked Figs scrubs. Fit exceptionally well and quality material. 

https://www.wearfigs.com/


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 24, 2018)

i work in the office now, so I’m not often on a truck. But today, I made a crew with one of the other admin staff for a diff breather call.

Got to the house, found an 85 year old guy who was watching a movie, sitting on the couch when he developed acute dyspnea. He was in moderate distress, pretty crackly and hypertensive. We treat him and get him loaded. Once at the ED, I had to wait for a bed so we made some small talk.

Me: “so what movie were you watching?”
Him: “uhhh... well.... it was a porno.”
Me: ...
Him: “it wasn’t even very good. I only watched like 10 minutes of it and now look where I am.”

I laughed out loud.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 24, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> I really liked Figs scrubs. Fit exceptionally well and quality material.
> 
> https://www.wearfigs.com/



A bit out of my price range for now. I might look there when I'm actually making that sweet nursing money.


----------



## crackerman (Jul 24, 2018)

What is everyone favorite phone case for use on duty


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 24, 2018)

crackerman said:


> What is everyone favorite phone case for use on duty



Lifeproof. Theres those who break things and those who are going to break things.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 24, 2018)

crackerman said:


> What is everyone favorite phone case for use on duty



If you have a Samsung and don't mind dishing out the $$$..... Kagwerks EUD. Gucci Operator status


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 24, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Kagwerks EUD. Gucci Operator status



Rule #1 look cool cause literally nothing else matters.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 24, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> i work in the office now, so I’m not often on a truck. But today, I made a crew with one of the other admin staff for a diff breather call.
> 
> Got to the house, found an 85 year old guy who was watching a movie, sitting on the couch when he developed acute dyspnea. He was in moderate distress, pretty crackly and hypertensive. We treat him and get him loaded. Once at the ED, I had to wait for a bed so we made some small talk.
> 
> ...


I feel like it might have been too good...

Unrelated, but it's time to complain.
We had a staff meeting the other day. Without much warning, seven of the eight partnerships were broken up and some people were moved off their shift. I lose my partner of three years which is a huge deal. Not only do we work really well with each other but she and I are pretty good friends which will significantly screw with future travel plans. I am very close with the other crew on shift as well. When I was initially hired on fulltime I was told the organization would never seek to break up partnerships, so we all thought we were fine. 

I'm now on a new shift, which is a real drag as my friends from this and other agencies worked for about a year to all get on the same shift. I also had tons of plans on days off for the next two days (two weddings, several red rocks shows) that now somehow I am responsible for finding coverage for and likely burning a bunch of vaca for. 

All for what? The needs of the company. That was the only reason. With the way the new crews are, I see what they are doing. Put the low performers with the motivated folks and the two people least likely to ever contribute to growth and closest to retirement are together now. I'm just dismayed that our management has never once engaged any of these employees to work harder and are instead putting it on the backs of folks who already work hard for average compensation. 

One of the captains suggested this might have been a possibility at one point with the tag line of "sometimes we have to make sacrifices for the company." My "sacrifice" is to bring in 15% of our operating budget via grant writing and the actual acquisition of most items funded (like ambulances and whatnot). I am not in management and my pay does not remotely reflect those responsibilities and now I get told to make some sacrifices?

Yea I'll go look for a new job now. I was hoping to find an agency that would hire me in a few years into entry level management role but I think at this point I'd prefer to live in a more desirable place and just get treated ok and call it good. Maybe in a few years I can get promoted internally. 

/whine.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 24, 2018)

@Tigger, so how many of y'all are now looking for a new job? That would possibly push me out the door too.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 24, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> @Tigger, so how many of y'all are now looking for a new job? That would possibly push me out the door too.



A bunch of Stl County Fire departments are hiring. Make that big money.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 24, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> A bunch of Stl County Fire departments are hiring. Make that big money.


That's my only thing I didn't like about the jobs there, was how fire heavy EMS jobs are there. It's more so here I'd say, but still. If I ever went back I'd have to do SCCAD, Rock, Meramec, flight, or something along those lines unless I could stay off the engine.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 24, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> That's my only thing I didn't like about the jobs there, was how fire heavy EMS jobs are there. It's more so here I'd say, but still. If I ever went back I'd have to do SCCAD, Rock, Meramec, flight, or something along those lines unless I could stay off the engine.



I get that. There are a few, like Mehlville, that are going medic only (no fire) "critical care" trucks.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 24, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> I get that. There are a few, like Mehlville, that are going medic only (no fire) "critical care" trucks.


I heard they rolled those out a while back. What does Mehlville's critical care truck do different than their regular trucks? That's one of the few I heard about I'd have been interested in snagging considering the pay.


----------



## Lo2w (Jul 24, 2018)

Started the morning with my senior  female telling me how cute i was as I did a 12 lead. Ended the night arriving on scene with PT detained by PD. Walk towards the car to see the LEO who is searching the car turn around with a 9", coke can width, suction cup dildo in [gloved] hand.

It's been a day


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 24, 2018)

Creek loses its marbles over even the most minor of operational changes. Putting boxed, preloaded syringes in a Ziplock to protect them? Heretical. Buying Powerloads for the new trucks? Nooo, let's get that 'performance load' think instead to make sure our employees are still lifting. Reserve truck from 1994 and 1996 without working rear AC (as in ineffective)? Meh, roll it out. 

#summerofdiscontent


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 25, 2018)

One of our former flight nurses, who’s now an Impella rep swung by our staff meeting today and gave us an in-service.

He was nice enough to even share some studies and papers with me as well; delightful.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 25, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> @Tigger, so how many of y'all are now looking for a new job? That would possibly push me out the door too.


I think there are a few already and I put one in several hours from here too. I think the actual shift change is not really the problem so much as just the awful implantation by our supervisors following a whole slew of other management missteps.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 26, 2018)

So it took my wife and I the better half of two months to find a legitimate foundation to donate funds to the Maya Guatemalans devastated by the Fuego Volcano at the beginning of last month. 

For those unfamiliar with the volcano, or who don’t much follow world news feel free to Google search and it will come up. 

Unfortunately, the devastation that this impoverished country received decimated a large part of an already fragile eco-system, and people. It was also largely overshadowed by the press given the ongoing volcanic eruptions in Hawaii. 





Anyhow, if anyone is feeling generous or knows of anybody else who would legitimately like to give to a good cause this is as noble a cause as I can think of. 

Like I said, having searched and searched for a way to ensure that my wife’s and I funds were correctly appropriated was important to us as well. I’m not one to give away free money myself, but again, I hardly see this as wasteful spending. 

The reason I feel it’s relative to EMS in general is A) we’re by and large caring, good natured people, and B) this [to me] epitomizes heroism. 

I nearly created a thread post in the “News” section, but felt replies are unwarranted. Even just sharing the link I attached below with others would be enough. Monetarily, any donations given are about four-fold in their country. 

http://mayaedufound.org/

I don’t SM much, but my wife does have Facebook and has shared the link with some impressive numbers in less than 24 hours; pretty neat, IMO.

Thanks all for listening to my admittedly solicited rant, cheers!

-Vent.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 28, 2018)

RIP Skagit County Medic One... You were a wonderful EMS only agency.  So sad to see it get dissolved and turned into a fire based EMS.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 28, 2018)

That's a shame.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 28, 2018)

. 357 Magnum to the head..... Ya, can't fit that.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 28, 2018)

Tigger said:


> Yea I'll go look for a new job now. I was hoping to find an agency that would hire me in a few years into entry level management role but I think at this point I'd prefer to live in a more desirable place and just get treated ok and call it good. Maybe in a few years I can get promoted internally.
> 
> /whine.



I had a couple similar experiences fairly early in my career. What it taught me was not to expect any more from my job than a paycheck and the personal satisfaction of my own performance. It's great to have a work environment and co-workers that I really enjoy, but those things are bonuses, not really the goal. There's just too much about the work environment that I have no control over, as well as a pervasive attitude among management types these days that change just for the sake of change is good, no matter how well things are already working. 

I actually credit that shift in my attitude with a lot of my career success and personal satisfaction with life, because it not only has made it easier for me to make objective career decisions, but also to keep my focus on my life outside of work.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 28, 2018)

Remi said:


> I had a couple similar experiences fairly early in my career. *What it taught me was not to expect any more from my job than a paycheck and the personal satisfaction of my own performance*. It's great to have a work environment and co-workers that I really enjoy, but those things are bonuses, not really the goal.* There's just too much about the work environment that I have no control over*, as well as a pervasive attitude among management types these days that change just for the sake of change is good, no matter how well things are already working.
> *
> I actually credit that shift in my attitude with a lot of my career success and personal satisfaction with life*, because it not only has made it easier for me to make objective career decisions, but also to keep my focus on my life outside of work.


There’s just so many good morsels of wisdom spoken here. I only regret it will most likely be skimmed through and lost in the piles of “directionless-ness”.

@Remi I could not agree with you more. Having dealt with endless co-workers asking me why I don’t pursue higher career goals, what rings truest, and remains most prevalent to me is what I’ve highlighted. 

Put simply: I’m happier now than I have ever been. It’s also remarkably easier when life balances itself out so much so that work is but an income that you _mostly enjoy_ because life and you have found your medium- satisfaction.

Really, there are no secrets. Everything requires effort, but if it’s one thing I would stress take precedence before figuring out how to thrive in ones chosen “profession”, it would probably be to square up with life itself first. 

The rest ironically seems to fall into play shortly thereafter.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 29, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> RIP Skagit County Medic One... You were a wonderful EMS only agency.  So sad to see it get dissolved and turned into a fire based EMS.



Glad I didn't get that job .What  a shame.


----------



## exodus (Jul 30, 2018)

That was a fun "deployment". In other news @CALEMT absolutely destroys me in horseshoes while at camp...


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 30, 2018)

exodus said:


> @CALEMT absolutely destroys me in horseshoes while at camp...



Let it be known on this site that I don’t mess around when it comes to horseshoes.


----------



## Lo2w (Jul 31, 2018)

Taught my partner how to pump gas today


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 1, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> Taught my partner how to pump gas today


what, were they from Oregon or New Jersey?


----------



## Lo2w (Aug 1, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> what, were they from Oregon or New Jersey?



No clue ... Left them to fill while I went inside the Stop 'n Rob. Came back out:

"We have a problem, it's not working"

OK

"So I did this" - (swipes gas card, enters mileage)

Right...

"Then this" (nozzle in the tank)

Uh huh

(Partner presses the diesel button) "And see? Doesn't work"

I reached over and flipped the lever up, as prompted...


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 1, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> I reached over and flipped the lever up, as prompted...



Sometimes I get bamboozled by the flip up lever. It happens mostly on out of state road trips, we don't really have the flip up lever in CA.


----------



## cruiseforever (Aug 1, 2018)

I forgot how exhausting it is to FTO a new person.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 1, 2018)

cruiseforever said:


> I forgot how exhausting it is to FTO a new person.


I covered a half shift for an FTO the other day and it was easy. They were well past halfway and everything was straight forward. Ijust got to be a fly on the wall, but to be fair, we didn't do any critical calls where my hands would have been useful.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 2, 2018)

Laid out all I want to do for the ems symposium here this year. If it doesn't overlap with the critical care skills lab/clinicals, November is going to be a ****ing awesome month.


----------



## Lo2w (Aug 3, 2018)

PT requested a room and a TV as we wheeled into the ED, "not one of those hall beds"...

Didn't have the heart to tell them it wasn't the Holiday Inn.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 4, 2018)

So, today is my last shift on Recruit probation. It also (by coincidence) happens to be the last day of our 3 day Kelley cycle (XoXoXoooo) with day 4 of the 4 day being our 1 year mark and the 1st shift back next cycle on our watch being the first day officially off Recruit probation.

So...at 8:30 tonight they put out a transfer list...basically everyone from my class got their assignments shuffled (looks like we're all still in the same battalion Samoa watch, just different stations)...and the 1st day of our next cycle is our first day at the new assignment...

So, at 8:30pm I found out this is my last shift with this crew and next shift I'm somewhere else lol.

So the new station is about half the drive time yay! But out of 43 engines in the department, my current assignment is the 5th slowest in the dept....my new engine is one of the 4 that's slower  >< lol


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 4, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> So, today is my last shift on Recruit probation. ...



Congratulations on making it past probation! I've enjoyed reading about your experiences and look forward to reading more.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 4, 2018)

Started yesterday with a fulminant CHF, midpointed with terrible sepsis + head injury  from a fall and overnighting on the floor (but we got the dog squared away with neighbor), and wrapped up with a legit stroke. Best part was I got to play chauffeur for a new medic and very little paperwork lol.


----------



## Lo2w (Aug 4, 2018)

PT today thought Bush was the president, I didn't think to ask which one.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 4, 2018)

Ran out of the office to cover a MVA call as a second medic and didn’t grab narcs. Sounded like BS on the radio, figured I’d wind up writing a refusal or two. 

5 trauma alerts. Mine had an open tib/fib. Had to borrow narcs from another crew. Oops.


----------



## Lo2w (Aug 4, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> Ran out of the office to cover a MVA call as a second medic and didn’t grab narcs. Sounded like BS on the radio, figured I’d wind up writing a refusal or two.
> 
> 5 trauma alerts. Mine had an open tib/fib. Had to borrow narcs from another crew. Oops.



Our night crew did a swap into a spare for our mainline's regular maintenance. Made a big deal about how they got the only one with the locking drug cabinet. It was either 2nd or 3rd day on for us so we didn't do as complete of a check. Got to our second call and my partner went to go grab our ALS bag with all our drugs only to turn around with "well that's concerning..." and an empty cabinet.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 5, 2018)

Last month I had 16 flights (busy for a flight team), multiple RSI’s, and about an 90/10 scene to IFT ratio. The beginning of this month hardly seems to be letting up.

Needless to say I’m ready for our bi-annual family vacation. And, for summer to be over in general.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 5, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> Ran out of the office to cover a MVA call as a second medic and didn’t grab narcs. Sounded like BS on the radio, figured I’d wind up writing a refusal or two.
> 
> 5 trauma alerts. Mine had an open tib/fib. Had to borrow narcs from another crew. Oops.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 5, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Last month I had 16 flights (busy for a flight team), multiple RSI’s, and about an 90/10 scene to IFT ratio. The beginning of this month hardly seems to be letting up.
> 
> Needless to say I’m ready for our bi-annual family vacation. And, for summer to be over in general.


We have been 12+ per 12 hour shift for a bit now. I kinda miss my 8 call days, that was always the perfect balance.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 5, 2018)

I had 3 calls in 16.5 hours yesterday. Granted 13 hours of that shift was a standby but still.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 6, 2018)

Jeez....27 yo 500 lbs v fib arrest in front of the neighborhood, then a bad pediatric asthma with "I'm getting tired of breathing." @TransportJockey , did you lose your cloud?


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 6, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Jeez....27 yo 500 lbs v fib arrest in front of the neighborhood, then a bad pediatric asthma with "I'm getting tired of breathing." @TransportJockey , did you lose your cloud?


Nooooope. Here child, have all my drugs.


----------



## Lo2w (Aug 6, 2018)

Picked up PRN shift at my side gig with the IFT...we pulled in to ED bay on a transfer to see my full time service in all 5 spots, 2 in the overflow and 2 more trucks coming down the street.

Reasons I don't work OT at the 911 for 500 Alec.


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 6, 2018)

Pulling 72-96 hrs weeks for the past 6 months starts taking a toll. Mostly the b2b ER-box shifts that more often than not result in ~30 (or longer) sleepless hours, and a complete loss of circadian rhythm. Not to mention the continuous frustration of transitioning from hospital-based care to a fire-based “don’t really care”. Can’t wait for the new house to come through, so I can finally turn in my 2 weeks with the amberlamps...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 6, 2018)

Joined Brazilian Jiu Jitsu last week.  I'm tired.  But it's fun!  Hopefully I finally found something that I can stick with.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 6, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Joined Brazilian Jiu Jitsu last week.  I'm tired.  But it's fun!  Hopefully I finally found something that I can stick with.


I need to find something like that, whether that's BJJ or something else.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 6, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> I need to find something like that, whether that's BJJ or something else.


I like BJJ because it is grappling and not hitting and kicking.  But the biggest thing is find something you enjoy.  Orange theory fitness we a good workout.  But I didn't really enjoy it.  I felt like cattle.  Here I feel like a rag doll but am enjoying it.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Aug 6, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Joined Brazilian Jiu Jitsu last week.  I'm tired.  But it's fun!  Hopefully I finally found something that I can stick with.


I used BJJ to stay in shape for YEARSSSSSSSS. Still have my Brown belt somewhere. Judo and aikido are also super fun if you have the chance to learn a bit about those as well. believe @Gurby was also a MMA master . Best workouts i've ever had.


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 7, 2018)

NysEms2117 said:


> I used BJJ to stay in shape for YEARSSSSSSSS. Still have my Brown belt somewhere. Judo and aikido are also super fun if you have the chance to learn a bit about those as well. believe @Gurby was also a MMA master . Best workouts i've ever had.



I’m exploring the BJJ near where I live. Would love to do Aikido, but there aren’t any decent dojos around.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Aug 7, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> I’m exploring the BJJ near where I live. Would love to do Aikido, but there aren’t any decent dojos around.


I think it’s a great thing to know for life purposes, especially public service where we tend to deal with........... excited/elaborate folks.
And does wonders for your cardio


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 7, 2018)

Ever have one of those days when you get a good look at your own mortality?

I transported a septic woman yesterday to the ED from a PCPs office. She looked like death, hypotensive and feverish. She was s/p double mastectomy about 2 weeks ago and had a bunch of other unrelated medical issues. While we were driving, she asked me for another blanket and when I draped it around her shoulders she said, “thanks for helping out grandma”. 

She was 2 years younger than me. 

Made me take a long look in the mirror. I’m fat and out of shape. My cholesterol is high and so is my glucose. I need to get my stuff in order or I’m going to be the one on the stretcher soon.

I need to find a plan that I can manage and make it happen. I’ve got too much left to do.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Aug 7, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> Ever have one of those days when you get a good look at your own mortality?
> 
> I transported a septic woman yesterday to the ED from a PCPs office. She looked like death, hypotensive and feverish. She was s/p double mastectomy about 2 weeks ago and had a bunch of other unrelated medical issues. While we were driving, she asked me for another blanket and when I draped it around her shoulders she said, “thanks for helping out grandma”.
> 
> ...


Let me know if I can be of use to you. Willing to help out most folks on this site(aside from trolls of course)


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 7, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> Ever have one of those days when you get a good look at your own mortality?
> 
> I transported a septic woman yesterday to the ED from a PCPs office. She looked like death, hypotensive and feverish. She was s/p double mastectomy about 2 weeks ago and had a bunch of other unrelated medical issues. While we were driving, she asked me for another blanket and when I draped it around her shoulders she said, “thanks for helping out grandma”.
> 
> ...



Sucks when you come to those realizations. Need any advice I’m more than willing to help out.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 7, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> Ever have one of those days when you get a good look at your own mortality?
> 
> I transported a septic woman yesterday to the ED from a PCPs office. She looked like death, hypotensive and feverish. She was s/p double mastectomy about 2 weeks ago and had a bunch of other unrelated medical issues. While we were driving, she asked me for another blanket and when I draped it around her shoulders she said, “thanks for helping out grandma”.
> 
> ...


There is one couple that works at my level 1 I am friends with that started the keto diet for those same reasons. I'm not sure it's necessary as a long term change, but the areas I know people have success with it is weight loss and getting blood sugar back to a good level. It's at least a change that involves minimal time or financial investment.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 8, 2018)

Damn, got my first failed intubation of the year. Passed it off and my supervisor got it, but still annoying.


----------



## Lo2w (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Jim37F (Aug 11, 2018)

Aww man...so now that we're off Recruit probation, they can send us to another station for the day to cover for manpower issues.

Well today I got sent to relieve to another station...and my station then caught a 2 alarm house fire in district, first on scene while I was relieving at the other station...

So close, yet so far lol


----------



## cruiseforever (Aug 11, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> Ever have one of those days when you get a good look at your own mortality?
> .



Yes I do.  But at times it's the other way around.  I am running into more pt.'s younger than me that look like crap and I began to think I have been blessed with good genetics. 

It's not dying that scares me.  It's how I'm going to die.


----------



## Lo2w (Aug 11, 2018)

cruiseforever said:


> Yes I do.  But at times it's the other way around.  I am running into more pt.'s younger than me that look like crap and I began to think I have been blessed with good genetics.
> 
> It's not dying that scares me.  It's how I'm going to die.



In my sleep like grandpa. Not like the passengers screaming in his car.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 11, 2018)

Had an IFT to a tertiary Level 1 for an ARDS patient being transferred for (VV) ECMO; P/F ratio was grossly under 200. 

It was probably the most interesting call I have had all summer, clinically speaking.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 11, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Had an IFT to a tertiary Level 1 for an ARDS patient being transferred for (VV) ECMO; P/F ratio was grossly under 200.
> 
> It was probably the most interesting call I have had all summer, clinically speaking.



They can be very exciting and very terrifying. We are doing retrieval ECMO more often now. Picking up the ECMO Surgeon, flying them to the sending, placing on ECMO, and transporting back. A lot of logistics and planning involved but much smoother for the patient.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 12, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Had an IFT to a tertiary Level 1 for an ARDS patient being transferred for (VV) ECMO; P/F ratio was grossly under 200.
> 
> It was probably the most interesting call I have had all summer, clinically speaking.


Ok, teaching moment for a very soon to be student. It's supposed to be in the 4-5 range, not 2, because normal ol air floating around compared to a healthy PaO2 correct?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 12, 2018)

Apparently my car and the road had a conversation today and decided it was time to get a new oil pan... Yeah!


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 12, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Apparently my car and the road had a conversation today and decided it was time to get a new oil pan... Yeah!


Ooof >< yeah my truck has decided to snap both my front sway bar links. Fortunately that so far seems to be a minor enough issue, able to drive to work still...more minor than needing a new pan at least


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 12, 2018)

Also, I'm reaaallllyyy enjoying this "new station is a 20 min drive vs a 50 min drive to my old one" and even though its day 3 of the new station, I'm already taking full advantage of the extra sleep in time lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 12, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Ok, teaching moment for a very soon to be student. It's supposed to be in the 4-5 range, not 2, _*because normal ol air floating around compared to a healthy PaO2 correct*_?


I assume you're referring to the A-a gradient here. If so, yes that sounds more or less correct, and there are certain (multiple) variables to take into account. My understanding of the P/F ratio is that it's one of several tools utilized to rule in/ out ARDS. Given the fact that it's more or less a marker for hypoxemia, it's most applicable in this patient subset.

Couple this with a patient admitted for pneumonia, for example, who's also failed antibiotics, BiPap trials, and is being proned 14 out of 24 hours in a day. The likelihood that the measurement of a patient's P/F ratio carrying added diagnostic value is highly probable. Hopefully this is somewhat helpful.

Also, Go Jays!


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 13, 2018)

Been on a bit of a Freddy Fender kick lately. @Old Tracker where ya’ at, bud?...


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 13, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Freddy Fender



Old school country right there.


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 13, 2018)

Sitting at the station waiting to start a 48 tomorrow.  Check out Country Roland on YouTube. Hablas espanol, verdad?

I changed companies. Been up to my ears in new protocols and a different system, plus getting used to the change from a B to an A.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 14, 2018)

Old Tracker said:


> Check out Country Roland on YouTube. Hablas espanol, verdad?


_Mas o menos compa, pero estas muy bien...
_
That’s some legit under appreciated country _conjunto, _verdad?...


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 14, 2018)

Proud partner moment. So she ran her first arrest as a medic and got stellar reviews I heard (which I knew would happen, I let her take point on pretty much anything except the ones I needed to be hands on ASAP). Talked her up when she started, glad to hear she is absolutely rocking it. Sad to lose another great partner, but she is going to be a fantastic medic.


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 14, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> _Mas o menos compa, pero estas muy bien...
> _
> That’s some legit under appreciated country _conjunto, _verdad?...



It's good stuff, he was basically local down in the Rio Grande Valley and played a lot of dances.

Reference speaking Spanish, Yo no hablo perfectamente, pero hablo sin miedo.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 14, 2018)

Anyone getting strange error messages in the forum? Like having to wait XX number of seconds before posting?


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 14, 2018)

Not here.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 14, 2018)

This Ketamine shortage is really cramping my style.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> This Ketamine shortage is really cramping my style.


We have so far been unaffected by it but it’s going to happen in the next couple of months. We are back ordered on CATs so that’s great


----------



## Tigger (Aug 14, 2018)

Chimpie said:


> Anyone getting strange error messages in the forum? Like having to wait XX number of seconds before posting?


Kept getting a server error earlier.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 14, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> This Ketamine shortage is really cramping my style.


We aren't actually short yet but since it's on the list everytime I give it I get some kind of flak for not using something else. Oh well. 

Also everytime we give it, we have to email one captain to say we gave it so he can keep track for our waiver. When you don't email him, you get yelled at, which he finds via generating a report on ESO of Ketamine use. Which begs the question, why do we even email him then?


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 14, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> This Ketamine shortage is really cramping my style.


At least you have it lol.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 15, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> This Ketamine shortage is really cramping my style.


We have 500mg vials that we often give only 25mg or 50mg out of, and throw away the rest. We toss out thousands of mg's of ketamine some days.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 15, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> At least you have it lol.



We are actually complete out. Used the last vial on my previous shift. 



Remi said:


> We have 500mg vials that we often give only 25mg or 50mg out of, and throw away the rest. We toss out thousands of mg's of ketamine some days.



Same here. It is very frustrating. Almost makes you second guess using it for analgesia. I was only using it for RSI since we were running out. But the last vial went to a pediatric patient screaming as an ER Doc was butchering a chest tube. Well worth the 450mg waste.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 15, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> We are actually complete out. Used the last vial on my previous shift.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. It is very frustrating. Almost makes you second guess using it for analgesia. I was only using it for RSI since we were running out. But the last vial went to a pediatric patient screaming as an ER Doc was butchering a chest tube. Well worth the 450mg waste.



If you have to choose, it is much better used as an analgesic than as an induction agent, IMHO.

We have tried to get our pharmacy to start splitting the 500mg vials into 50mg syringes. They keep telling us “don’t worry about it, we have plenty”.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 15, 2018)

@VFlutter have in the loose sense of the word. It's not even an option for me. I've brought it up, but all I know is it is being discussed among regional OMD's. We have some stupid regional drug box system that makes me miss Missouri.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 15, 2018)

Yesterday was an..._interesting _day..

Was getting lunch at the Costco food court, when the cute girl who was sitting at the table next to started up a conversation that ended with her giving me her number.

Then a little later, while doing the Uber Eats side gig, just as I was about to walk into a restaurant for a pickup, another girl stops me outside the front door, asking me to call 911 for her! Said she just got assaulted and sure enough, there was a big bloody goose egg on her forehead.

(And that's how I learned PD here isn't necessarily the PSAP, called, the operator answered "911" pretty much right away, explained what I got, they transferred me to police dispatch where it rang for what felt like forever lol before they picked up (it was prob only a min or two tho). Didnt really need to do much else, she was A&Ox3, denied any KO, only complained of a headache...and the cops did show up fairly quick (they rolled up non emergent...beating the engine company in district responding code 3 lol)..and that was about it.
So yeah, all in all, fairly interesting day.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 15, 2018)

I finally got around to trying Bonjo’s Bougie styletted ETT technique after a couple of SNAFU’s with the Kiwi/ D-grip method.

I think I may be employing this method full time from now on. 

Also, finally saw the Avengers movie. Not a huge superhero movie guy, but do enjoy the “Guardians” movies, so I obliged; pleasantly surprised.

Also, also...vacation time.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 15, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> I finally got around to trying Bonjo’s Bougie styletted ETT technique after a couple of SNAFU’s with the Kiwi/ D-grip method.
> 
> I think I may be employing this method full time from now on.
> 
> ...


What sort of issues? I had some initially with the exchange but came up with a one handed method to alleviate that. 

The other issue I feel is the loss of length when preloading the bougie. If you have a crap view and are going to utilize carina holdup as an indicator, none of these methods seem to facilitate that.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 16, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> I finally got around to trying Bonjo’s Bougie styletted ETT technique after a couple of SNAFU’s with the Kiwi/ D-grip method.
> 
> I think I may be employing this method full time from now on.
> 
> ...


I have used it all this year and it has worked really well for me. I am by no means well versed in every option that exist yet, but I am a fan of this one. With the exception of my last attempt, each one has gone very well with this set up.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 16, 2018)

Tigger said:


> What sort of issues?


Having to revert back to a stylet for its advantageous rigidity. The styletted bougie seems to provide this a bit better.

I also like the ability to rotate the coude tip much easier at the top given its “Z fold”. I’m by no means exclusively buying into and blindly expecting 100% accuracy with either technique. @StCEMT I’m right there with you.

It really boils down to the “failing to prepare” mantra. 

Having recently shown a class full of EMT, and ground paramedics basic to advanced tips I have learned along the way it showed me—yet again—that these [paramedic] folks have no reason to provide advanced airway management, and need to solely focus on the basics to a tee. From HFNC, to vital capacity breaths, the two-thumbs BVM etc.

I cannot enforce what the collective refuses to take seriously. Again, it’s no wonder I personally have zero desire to educate the masses.

I’m unfamiliar with the “carina holdup”. What exactly is this?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 16, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Having to revert back to a stylet for its advantageous rigidity. The styletted bougie seems to provide this a bit better.
> 
> I also like the ability to rotate the coude tip much easier at the top given its “Z fold”. I’m by no means exclusively buying into and blindly expecting 100% accuracy with either technique. @StCEMT I’m right there with you.
> 
> ...


If you have the bougie in the trachea as you slide it down it will stop at the carina but if you are in the esophagus the bougie will no stop.... or that’s the thought process behind it.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 16, 2018)

Tigger said:


> The other issue I feel is the loss of length when preloading the bougie. If you have a crap view and are going to utilize carina holdup as an indicator, none of these methods seem to facilitate that.



Exactly. This is one of the reasons why I'm not a fan of any pre-loaded bougie techniques. The hold-up at the carina when you have a lousy view and aren't completely sure you are in the trachea is 90% of the reason to use a bougie in the first place.

That, and the unnecessary added steps and complexity of assembling the two pieces into a unit.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 16, 2018)

I practice the Kiwi technique in the event I need to intubate in-flight and my partner is busy doing other necessary interventions. In most other scenarios I will have plenty of hands to load the ETT on the bougie if needed.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 16, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> I practice the Kiwi technique in the event I need to intubate in-flight and my partner is busy doing other necessary interventions. In most other scenarios I will have plenty of hands to load the ETT on the bougie if needed.


I have Kiwi setup in such a way that I can pass the tube and "unhook" the bougie all with my right hand while maintaining visualization with the left. I like this for instances when the arytenoids easily discernible but your view sucks/super anterior airway. If you're above those you're in the right spot and you ran watch the tube advance to that location. I don't like losing visualization to exchange the tube and I rarely have the hands needed to competently help with that. I had one blind exchange result in a belly tube which while it was immediately apparent, it was also avoidable in the first place. 

But if it's a complete disaster of an airway and your landmarks are not as clear as you'd like, you can't beat the feeling of getting holdup with bougie.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 16, 2018)

Remi said:


> Exactly. This is one of the reasons why I'm not a fan of any pre-loaded bougie techniques. The hold-up at the carina when you have a lousy view and aren't completely sure you are in the trachea is 90% of the reason to use a bougie in the first place.
> 
> That, and the unnecessary added steps and complexity of assembling the two pieces into a unit.


Several of my jobs have tubes with no stylettes in them anyway so at that point it's just easier to load it with a bougie anyway.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 18, 2018)

Some days. 

Worked a code today that simply irritated me. VF arrest, great bystander CPR... 11 shocks. 3 from the AED before I got there, one as I arrived and another 7 from my box. 

We did great CPR, I mean 100% awesome. Capno was in the 30s and 40s. I kept thinking the next shock would do it. 

And... PEA. 

Damn. I was really thinking I was gonna win this one.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 19, 2018)

Damn, that's irritating. With as many poor prognosis/nonviable arrests as I've had this year, I'd be stoked to have one start off like that for once this year. The ones that should be the "good ones" and aren't are so frustrating.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm a big fan of a good video laryngyscope, plus a bougie. However, the Kingvision rigid stylette is a great tool too.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 19, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> I'm a big fan of a good video laryngyscope, plus a bougie. However, the Kingvision rigid stylette is a great tool too.



If you use a channelled blade you don't need a stylet .


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 20, 2018)

Oh, I just like it for the times a standard blade comes in handy- limited space and the like. Had a legendary day today- unresponsive GI bleed + vomiting feces blood through a clenched airway; SpO2 80%, GCS 6, crash airway. Reckoned it was time to channel Roy Desoto and dropped a nasal tube for the first time in a long time without a hitch; worked amazingly and got some funny (good) looks. Then we picked up a car v bike collision with a significant head injury. I've got a new medic riding with me, and our cloud is @TransportJockey black with thunderbolts the last few shifts.

Yesterday was pretty decent too. And the day before that...don't seize at the bottom of a pool. I am the storm!


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 20, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Oh, I just like it for the times a standard blade comes in handy- limited space and the like. Had a legendary day today- unresponsive GI bleed + vomiting feces blood through a clenched airway; SpO2 80%, GCS 6, crash airway. Reckoned it was time to channel Roy Desoto and dropped a nasal tube for the first time in a long time without a hitch; worked amazingly and got some funny (good) looks. Then we picked up a car v bike collision with a significant head injury. I've got a new medic riding with me, and our cloud is @TransportJockey black with thunderbolts the last few shifts.
> 
> Yesterday was pretty decent too. And the day before that...don't seize at the bottom of a pool. I am the storm!


I just drove all day....


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 20, 2018)

ER, business as usual.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 21, 2018)

So our nasal intubation patient turned out to have an intestinal rupture...terrible thing to happen.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 22, 2018)

Barely a week into this CCP course and I am already seeing so much science that I haven't seen since about year 2-3 of college....and plenty that I haven't at all.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 23, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> So our nasal intubation patient turned out to have an intestinal rupture...terrible thing to happen.


Yeah, that sucks... and that's putting things mildly.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 23, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Barely a week into this CCP course and I am already seeing so much science that I haven't seen since about year 2-3 of college....and plenty that I haven't at all.


Which one?


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 24, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Which one?


University of Florida.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 25, 2018)

RIP Sen. McCain


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 26, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> RIP Sen. McCain


Like him, hate him, or something in-between,  you gotta respect him for doing what he thought was right, even if others didn't like him for what he did.


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 26, 2018)

Akulahawk said:


> Like him, hate him, or something in-between,  you gotta respect him for doing what he thought was right, even if others didn't like him for what he did.


He stuck with his principles, not everyone does that anymore. I didn't always agree with what he did, but he didn't do things for politics alone, there was always a reason behind it.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 26, 2018)

I voted McCain/Palin back in 2008. I remember reading his autobiography before that election, and when I heard he had ambitions for president, I was like "Yasss" (ok  not literally, but you get the idea).


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 27, 2018)

I think it's quite telling that McCain went from being a right-wing conservative to RINO in conservative media.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 27, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> I think it's quite telling that McCain went from being a right-wing conservative to RINO in conservative media.


He did his own thing and sometimes that thing he did wasn't what the GOP wanted him to do. He did what he thought was right and sometimes that put him on the same side as the Democrats on an issue. In his later years, that happened often enough that people started thinking of him as a RINO.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 27, 2018)

That awkward conversation when you have to explain to your patient that the reason he can't feel his leg is that it's sitting in a box of ice next to you.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 27, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> That awkward conversation when you have to explain to your patient that the reason he can't feel his leg is that it's sitting in a box of ice next to you.


Womp womp....you see, what had happened was...


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 27, 2018)

First day of the last quarter of the master's degree. It begins!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 28, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> First day of the last quarter of the master's degree. It begins!


I'm still working on saving up money to start my bachelor's degree.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 28, 2018)

Bro financial aid that. The longer you wait the more you lose.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 28, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Bro financial aid that. The longer you wait the more you lose.


Just be careful about that. Student debt isn't something you can easily discharge outside of paying it off...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 28, 2018)

Banana


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 28, 2018)

Well today is going well got one call this morning which turned out to be just a unresponsive patient who took too much opioids and some narcan got them breathing a bit better.  Got a nap in after only sleeping about three hours last night, and got about 12 more hours till I’m off. Got a great girlfriend who is cute, smart, and likes me a lot (why I don’t know, unless it’s my excellent culinary skills). All in all I guess things are going great, except for the skink (tiny lizard) that has taken up residence in my bedroom, can’t catch it to let it back outside. Still haven’t run another call since this morning so hopefully that streak continues for the rest of the shift. Got a new rifle built and waiting for me at the gunsmith, going to use it for 2 gun and lowlight rifle competitions at his range, maybe elsewhere if I find more competitions that would be fun to enter. Not sure about going to 3 gun, no shotgun yet, and I’ve got a ok collection of rifles and pistols so far.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 28, 2018)

luke_31 said:


> Well today is going well got one call this morning which turned out to be just a unresponsive patient who took too much opioids and some narcan got them breathing a bit better.  Got a nap in after only sleeping about three hours last night, and got about 12 more hours till I’m off. Got a great girlfriend who is cute, smart, and likes me a lot (why I don’t know, unless it’s my excellent culinary skills). All in all I guess things are going great, except for the skink (tiny lizard) that has taken up residence in my bedroom, can’t catch it to let it back outside. Still haven’t run another call since this morning so hopefully that streak continues for the rest of the shift. Got a new rifle built and waiting for me at the gunsmith, going to use it for 2 gun and lowlight rifle competitions at his range, maybe elsewhere if I find more competitions that would be fun to enter. Not sure about going to 3 gun, no shotgun yet, and I’ve got a ok collection of rifles and pistols so far.



Did you name the skink yet? Make it a pet problem solved.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 28, 2018)

bigbaldguy said:


> Banana



He's back from the dead for like the umpteenth time...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 28, 2018)

Don't be dramatic. It's only like the fourth time. Fifth tops.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 28, 2018)

Someone on here has to be keeping count...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 28, 2018)

I picture an unwashed bearded recluse sitting in a dark basement with a whiteboard cackling with glee as he adds another hashmark to the BBG sighting tally. Kinda sad really.


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 28, 2018)

bigbaldguy said:


> Did you name the skink yet? Make it a pet problem solved.


Nice idea. Not yet, maybe I’ll get it out the window or something sometime.


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 28, 2018)

His name oughta be Lucky


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 28, 2018)

Old Tracker said:


> His name oughta be Lucky


He will be until I can catch him. Doubt that will happen though, that sucker is lightning fast.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 29, 2018)

C2/C3 Hangman's fracture with rapidly progressive soft tissue swelling makes for an interesting intubation.


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 29, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> C2/C3 Hangman's fracture with rapidly progressive soft tissue swelling makes for an interesting intubation.


How’d it end up?  I imagine that it probably required a smaller tube than normal.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 29, 2018)

luke_31 said:


> How’d it end up?  I imagine that it probably required a smaller tube than normal.



There was a pretty big hematoma just below the thyroid cartilage with swelling extending high into the neck which caused some external compression and displaced the glotis which made for an interesting view. But was able to place a bougie and standard sized tube. Also was significant chest trauma with displaced manubrium fracture and bleeding.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 29, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> C2/C3 Hangman's fracture with rapidly progressive soft tissue swelling makes for an interesting intubation.


Can't imagine how that goes. Had a hanging relatively recently with a scarf and that _destroyed_ her airway anatomy. Also, beg for a tube and you'll get a disaster...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2018)

Well it’s my last week on the ambulance full time. Definitely going to feel weird


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 30, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Well it’s my last week on the ambulance full time. Definitely going to feel weird



What's next?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 30, 2018)

bigbaldguy said:


> What's next?


Got hired on with the whirlybird or thunder chicken as I like to call it haha.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 30, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Got hired on with the whirlybird or thunder chicken as I like to call it haha.



Nice, congrats.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 30, 2018)

You should put a whistle and streamers on your car.


----------



## Lo2w (Aug 31, 2018)

Got my first ROSC today!


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 31, 2018)

Congrats, hope your Pt makes it long term.


----------



## Lo2w (Aug 31, 2018)

Old Tracker said:


> Congrats, hope your Pt makes it long term.



Given the GSW in the side of their neck outcome doesn't look good...


----------



## terrible one (Aug 31, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Got hired on with the whirlybird or thunder chicken as I like to call it haha.



Who do you guys use out in the low desert anyway?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2018)

terrible one said:


> Who do you guys use out in the low desert anyway?


Mercy and REACH.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 1, 2018)

Had to renew my medic license this past month. I live close enough that I can (literally) just drive over there and back and not waste a morning or an afternoon. So... I went over there and didn't exactly realize that I'd chosen one of their 2 weekly "Same Day Service" events. I wasn't first in line, nor was I the last... but once I'd turned in my paperwork, about 10 minutes later, I walked out with a renewed P-card in hand.

Oh and while I was there, I also learned that they're going to an online system, so no more "same day service" events after October 2018. Depending upon how they have it set up, it could very well be a great thing.


----------



## Lo2w (Sep 1, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> Given the GSW in the side of their neck outcome doesn't look good...



Nope...dead.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 1, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> Nope...dead.


Good practice then...


----------



## Lo2w (Sep 1, 2018)

Akulahawk said:


> Good practice then...



We got 'em to the OR at least. GSW to the neck, PD doing CPR. Packed the neck with quick clot gauze. Ran it in as a trauma arrest. Partner got the ET, fire medic riding in got 2 16s, ran fluids and 2 rounds Epi. Got the pulse just as we dropped the cot wheels in the ED bay. Doc came out and let us know PT had a 112 systolic going into the OR.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 1, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> We got 'em to the OR at least. GSW to the neck, PD doing CPR. Packed the neck with quick clot gauze. Ran it in as a trauma arrest. Partner got the ET, fire medic riding in got 2 16s, ran fluids and 2 rounds Epi. Got the pulse just as we dropped the cot wheels in the ED bay. Doc came out and let us know PT had a 112 systolic going into the OR.



Yup they're dead. Good job though. If you get the chance follow up with the patient outcome. If they beat the very long odds and pull through I'd be interested to hear about it.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 1, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> Nope...dead.


It's crazy how wide ranging the effects area for GSW's. This year I've ran the spectrum from walking them to intubating them.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 2, 2018)

Let it be known that I hate moving.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 3, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Let it be known that I hate moving.


It is known.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 3, 2018)

Side note, decided to experiment and set a Narcan drip on today's overdose. Holy **** have I been missing out. It. Worked. BEAUTIFULLY.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 3, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Side note, decided to experiment and set a Narcan drip on today's overdose. Holy **** have I been missing out. It. Worked. BEAUTIFULLY.



Used a Narcan drip a few times in the ICU. Great for people who OD's on XR or long acting narcotics.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 3, 2018)

Vicks on your upper lip underneath an N95 mask was the MVP last night


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 3, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Used a Narcan drip a few times in the ICU. Great for people who OD's on XR or long acting narcotics.


I didn't expect any XR type drugs, I have just been trying to find that perfect balance in cutting out as many of the unpleasant side effects as I can (ex. Vomiting). Worked exactly as hoped.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 3, 2018)

How much? 2mg in a 500 
bag set at like 125ml/hr?


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 3, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> How much? 2mg in a 500
> bag set at like 125ml/hr?


2mg/250. Using a 10 drop set I just set it at 60gtt/min and let it run for a little bit, maybe a minute. Then stop it, evaluate the respiratory effort, rinse wash repeat til desired effect achieved. 

Keep in mind though, I don't run the heroin that takes even a full 2mg of Narcan, much less 6, 8, or more. Usually 0.25-0.5mg IV does the trick.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 3, 2018)

Yet another string of car break-ins in my area with surveillance showing a group of thugs with handguns. It is still "Stand Your Ground" if you exit the house in body armor a suppressed AR and night vision?  Asking for a friend.


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 3, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Yet another string of car break-ins in my area with surveillance showing a group of thugs with handguns. It is still "Stand Your Ground" if you exit the house in body armor a suppressed AR and night vision?  Asking for a friend.


Hey I heard a noise went out to make sure the dog wasn’t getting attacked by another animal and it was these guys who started to shoot at me first. That’s what I’d be saying.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 3, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Yet another string of car break-ins in my area with surveillance showing a group of thugs with handguns. It is still "Stand Your Ground" if you exit the house in body armor a suppressed AR and night vision?  Asking for a friend.


Only if you are in Texas.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 3, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> How much? 2mg in a 500
> bag set at like 125ml/hr?


Our guidelines are 2/3s of the milligrams of the dose needed to reverse respiratory depression per hour. The old school medics always taught adding what was ever left of the prefill into a liter bag and then keeping that running at whatever rate was needed to maintain respiratory drive.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 3, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> night vision



You think darkness is your ally?


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 3, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Let it be known that I hate moving.





StCEMT said:


> It is known.



So say we all.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 3, 2018)

Tigger said:


> Our guidelines are 2/3s of the milligrams of the dose needed to reverse respiratory depression per hour. The old school medics always taught adding what was ever left of the prefill into a liter bag and then keeping that running at whatever rate was needed to maintain respiratory drive.



That sounds ... ridiculous. 

If you really want to drip it, just squirt 2mg in a 500ml bag and titrate to effect. 

Or, ya know, do it the way we’ve been doing it, with those ever popular 0.4mg doses until they breathe.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 3, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> That sounds ... ridiculous.
> 
> If you really want to drip it, just squirt 2mg in a 500ml bag and titrate to effect.
> 
> Or, ya know, do it the way we’ve been doing it, with those ever popular 0.4mg doses until they breathe.


Yea, if you're gonna write a guidelines at least make it somewhat user friendly. The latter option does work though. Give a dose of 0.4, improve respirations, squirt the rest into the bag and turn it on when needed.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 3, 2018)

Tigger said:


> Our guidelines are 2/3s of the milligrams of the dose needed to reverse respiratory depression per hour. The old school medics always taught adding what was ever left of the prefill into a liter bag and then keeping that running at whatever rate was needed to maintain respiratory drive.



  Huh? This all seems overly brow furrowing.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 4, 2018)

Too bad no one carries syringe pumps anymore. Makes things really simple.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 4, 2018)

Anybody computer savvy? My laptop up and crashed and barely will restart and when it does is running so slooowwwllly as to be useless :/


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 4, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Anybody computer savvy? My laptop up and crashed and barely will restart and when it does is running so slooowwwllly as to be useless :/



Corrupted registry, heavy defragmentation, mucked up boot sector or a virus. Could be any of these. Doing tech support online is the same as giving medical advice over the phone.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 4, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> My laptop up and crashed



My MacBook was giving me the gray/ blue screen of death while trying to start, so guess who just got anew laptop? To be fair my old laptop was pretty old and lived a good life.


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 4, 2018)

Remi said:


> Only if you are in Texas.



You made that sound like it was a bad thing.  Texas is cool about things like that. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 4, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Anybody computer savvy? My laptop up and crashed and barely will restart and when it does is running so slooowwwllly as to be useless :/



Quit going to _THOSE_ sites.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 4, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Too bad no one carries syringe pumps anymore. Makes things really simple.


When we carried MiniMeds we had half sets we could use to connect to syringes. Not sure if our Sigma Spectrums have that as an option, they use some really awesomely basic tubing though.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 5, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Too bad no one carries syringe pumps anymore. Makes things really simple.


Where I work, we have them... we rarely seem to use them, but we do have them. I've been there about a year and a half and over the last 3 months, I used our syringe pumps (we have two different types) three times. Most of the time we don't bother because most of the stuff we give via syringe can be given over 3 min or 5 min and it's just easier to hand push. All three instances of syringe pump use was with peds patients. Our pumps aren't exactly amenable to transport... too physically large.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 5, 2018)

The most common meds I give on a pump are mag and amio...neither take long to set up. I have never really felt like I was missing out with syringe pumps. Haven't messed with one in almost two years though.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 6, 2018)

Having fun in IA MED's FP-C review course.  Learning a lot, and learning what I need to learn a lot more.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 6, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Having fun in IA MED's FP-C review course.  Learning a lot, and learning what I need to learn a lot more.


I really enjoyed their course when I took it last year. I would highly recommend it. Who is your instructor?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 9, 2018)

I


DesertMedic66 said:


> I really enjoyed their course when I took it last year. I would highly recommend it. Who is your instructor?


 Had Jared.  I really enjoyed it and would recommend it.  Things I did note.  If you don't have any critical care knowledge the class won't really teach you much.  You will still learn a lot but not really how to use it.  It definitely is a test prep course but I do feel it does give someone enough information to start learning some aspects of critical care, but more education is needed.  

So I'm now off to find a good textbook on vents.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 9, 2018)

Let’s see what there is to do in Denver, CO since I’ll be here for the next 10 days.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 9, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Let’s see what there is to do in Denver, CO since I’ll be here for the next 10 days.



Get drunk off two drinks and get altitude sickness

Take the train downtown. There are some cool breweries and restaurants. Skip Coyete Ugly.

Spend a bunch of money at the Arc'teryx outlet


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 9, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Let’s see what there is to do in Denver, CO since I’ll be here for the next 10 days.



Pikes peak


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 9, 2018)

Recommendations for a decently priced handheld VHF radio? Looking for something to communicate with the helicopter for landing during PRs and stuff when Fire isn't there. Most of the handhelds the fire departments use are almost worthless.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 9, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Recommendations for a decently priced handheld VHF radio? Looking for something to communicate with the helicopter for landing during PRs and stuff when Fire isn't there. Most of the handhelds the fire departments use are almost worthless.



Just analog VHF? You really can’t go wrong with a TYT or Baofeng. Cheap, easy to program and if you break it or lose it, no big deal. I have several.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 9, 2018)

Been having a really interesting conversation on LinkedIn about mentoring in EMS. Anyone have any thoughts? A formal mentoring program for EMS seems pretty foreign.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 9, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> Been having a really interesting conversation on LinkedIn about mentoring in EMS. Anyone have any thoughts? A formal mentoring program for EMS seems pretty foreign.


This sounds thread-worthy to me.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 9, 2018)

I've always loved Yaesu radios when I did ham.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 9, 2018)

And I just learned that AMR has an honor guard.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 10, 2018)

Mentoring sounds awesome


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 10, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Let’s see what there is to do in Denver, CO since I’ll be here for the next 10 days.



You're gonna love it. I fell in love with that town. I'd still be there if my roommate hadn't bailed on me 4 months in. She met some boy in Shreveport Louisiana online and pulled up stakes and moved. Check out voodoo donuts. I lived a 3 minute walk from there. Also Cheeseman park is pretty cool. It used to be a cemetary. They started removing the bodies but it became a huge scandal so they ended up leaving most of the bodies there and just pulling the headstones. Plays merry hell with the police department every time some dog digs up some old bones and they open a murder investigation.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 10, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> Been having a really interesting conversation on LinkedIn about mentoring in EMS. Anyone have any thoughts? A formal mentoring program for EMS seems pretty foreign.


Mentoring sounds awesome, I know there’s mentoring programs in cyber security(I developed one where I work now) if you want a framework or a couple starting points I’d either 1, chime in on the thread or 2 pm to you


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 10, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Recommendations for a decently priced handheld VHF radio? Looking for something to communicate with the helicopter for landing during PRs and stuff when Fire isn't there. Most of the handhelds the fire departments use are almost worthless.





NomadicMedic said:


> Just analog VHF? You really can’t go wrong with a TYT or Baofeng. Cheap, easy to program and if you break it or lose it, no big deal. I have several.





PotatoMedic said:


> I've always loved Yaesu radios when I did ham.



I have a Kenwood hand held radio that has CalCORD (I'm in California) in memory and this radio has been modified. I'm a HAM and I primarily use this for HAM radio. There are potential situations where I could use that radio to contact a landing helicopter but those are emergent ones and in those situations, type acceptance of a radio isn't much of an issue. My handheld is also probably 2-3x the cost of a Baofeng and that radio wouldn't likely need to be modified to transmit on a VHF public safety frequency.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 11, 2018)

Never forget!


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Tigger (Sep 12, 2018)

I am looking into other jobs but don't necessarily need my current employer knowing that. Yet this place wants references from current managers... hmm.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 12, 2018)

Tigger said:


> I am looking into other jobs but don't necessarily need my current employer knowing that. Yet this place wants references from current managers... hmm.



Are references checked prior to a conditional offer being made?


----------



## Lo2w (Sep 12, 2018)

Tigger said:


> I am looking into other jobs but don't necessarily need my current employer knowing that. Yet this place wants references from current managers... hmm.



I hate that...I've always marked do not contact and make a note that I'll provide references on offer.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 12, 2018)

Yeah, don’t do it. Decline in the most professional of ways. I wonder how @akflightmedic would feel about that?


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 12, 2018)

You tell the potential new company directly...."I am still at my current job and if you do not select me for this position, I still need that job. You evaluate and hire me on my experience, knowledge and interview. If you make an offer, I will gladly provide references then as I will need to give them a 2 week notice and I am sure you will not have issue with that as I would do the same for your company".  Use your own words of course...

As an employer, I have never hired solely on references. And references have never been a make or break decider...they certainly assist my overall perception sometimes. Having said that, I have gone against "references opinions" and hired employees anyways. Turns out I was right.

References in short are dated and should be jettisoned from the employment process. Because for all I know I could be talking to an employee who no longer works at your current company, I could be talking to a relative or friend, etc. Its not even a requirement for most companies these days...when I say most companies I mean professional organizations outside of EMS.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 13, 2018)

Ahhhhh... Wasn’t that refreshing? I just love the smell of professionalism. 

Thanks @akflightmedic


----------



## Tigger (Sep 13, 2018)

akflightmedic said:


> You tell the potential new company directly...."I am still at my current job and if you do not select me for this position, I still need that job. You evaluate and hire me on my experience, knowledge and interview. If you make an offer, I will gladly provide references then as I will need to give them a 2 week notice and I am sure you will not have issue with that as I would do the same for your company".  Use your own words of course...
> 
> As an employer, I have never hired solely on references. And references have never been a make or break decider...they certainly assist my overall perception sometimes. Having said that, I have gone against "references opinions" and hired employees anyways. Turns out I was right.
> 
> References in short are dated and should be jettisoned from the employment process. Because for all I know I could be talking to an employee who no longer works at your current company, I could be talking to a relative or friend, etc. Its not even a requirement for most companies these days...when I say most companies I mean professional organizations outside of EMS.


This is effectively what I ended up telling the recruiter, which didn't really seem to ruffle too many feathers. I think it's probably a hospital wide requirement to use the silly skillsurvey thing, but man, what a way to put people in hot water.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 13, 2018)

Well I just applied for an NDMS Paramedic position.  Who knows if I will be even considered or if they are still hiring.  Also I think I put "Advanced Cardiac Life Support (ACLS)" and "Basic Life Support (BLS)" 10 times each in my resume just to try to get it past the stupid computer HR filters.


----------



## Lo2w (Sep 14, 2018)

Pretty much desensitized to the DOAs at this point but coming on the scene and watching a dog grieve its person hits you in some special places...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 14, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Well I just applied for an NDMS Paramedic position.  Who knows if I will be even considered or if they are still hiring.  Also I think I put "Advanced Cardiac Life Support (ACLS)" and "Basic Life Support (BLS)" 10 times each in my resume just to try to get it past the stupid computer HR filters.


NDMS?


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 14, 2018)

Well I'm for the most part settled at my new place. Got phone, internet, and cable on the way and all I need is a shed in the backyard. Pretty impressive considering that Monday-Friday I've been doing orientation at my new job.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 14, 2018)

SandpitMedic said:


> NDMS?


National Disaster Medical System.  They get deployed during disasters to help support medical care.  Kinda like the USAR teams but medical focus.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 14, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Pretty impressive considering that Monday-Friday I've been doing orientation at *my new job*.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 14, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


>



I'm over on the dark side where we wear yellow pants... did it for the cookies lol... still part time at the evil empire though.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 14, 2018)

Yellow pants?  Traffic flagger?


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 14, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> I'm over on the dark side where we wear yellow pants... did it for the cookies lol... still part time at the evil empire though.


The cookies really are tasty....they go great with the Kool Aid too...

Instead of Ubering, I'm starting to think if I go back to school I could do part time work for the evil empire out here too..

Or I could reup in the Reserves or just pick up more yellow pant OT...someone's gotta handle all those fire alarms! (We had 2 of those, only 1 medical yestersay... )


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 14, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> they go great with the Kool Aid too...



What flavor do you have? We have Grape.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 14, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> What flavor do you have? We have Grape.


Lemonade...kinda wish we had cherry, but... *sips* ....it is kinda refreshing... *sips* ...yellows not a bad color scheme... *drinks glass* ...its actually a more visible color...


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 14, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Lemonade...kinda wish we had cherry, but... *sips* ....it is kinda refreshing... *sips* ...yellows not a bad color scheme... *drinks glass* ...its actually a more visible color...


This might not be lemonade.

_#HazeMuchTheseDays?


CALEMT said:



			What flavor do you have? We have Grape.
		
Click to expand...

_I do love me some purple drank. As an aside, I’m pretty sure I am addicted to the grape flavors that both Rockstar and Monster offer.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 15, 2018)

People, I swear....OD...found in the tub with water....and ice in his pants....at least they had sense enough to keep his head out of the water...

On the other hand, NPA+NRB+2mg Narcan/250cc has proven to be FANTASTIC.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 15, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> The cookies really are tasty....they go great with the Kool Aid too...


See... I would have thought you'd be drinking Hawaiian Punch.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 15, 2018)

My AEMT class all smoked their psychomotor test today.

 Whew.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 15, 2018)

Chimpie said:


> See... I would have thought you'd be drinking Hawaiian Punch.


I was thinking along the lines that all our trucks and whatnot are all yellow and not red lol


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 15, 2018)

Pretty sure the wheel bearings on my truck are shot.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 16, 2018)

Dang, none of my bids for OT this upcoming 4 days got approved  
Looks like if I want the $$ I'll have to sign up for "Day of", which is essentially a crapshoot of whatever openings are left after the bids are filled...you sign up for the day, no idea where you might work, and they call you up the morning of that shift and say you're going to X, Y, or Z..


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 16, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Dang, none of my bids for OT this upcoming 4 days got approved
> Looks like if I want the $$ I'll have to sign up for "Day of", which is essentially a crapshoot of whatever openings are left after the bids are filled...you sign up for the day, no idea where you might work, and they call you up the morning of that shift and say you're going to X, Y, or Z..


You might actually get to do more than a single call.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 16, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Dang, none of my bids for OT this upcoming 4 days got approved



Come and work where I’m at. Granted you need a p card but the overtime is there wether you want it or not.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 16, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Come and work where I’m at. Granted you need a p card but the overtime is there wether you want it or not.


The OT is here too...I just didn't get my picks in the bid system...if I sign up Day Of, I'm pretty much guaranteed to get something...I just don't know what or where till the Day Of lol

Besides I don't even have a B card anymore lol, just NR


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 16, 2018)

But OT woes asside....I just bought a new pair of running shoes today, finally replacing the last I've had since before Academy (and are barely hanging on avoiding falling apart lol)

Oh and DLNR (Dept. of Land and Natural Resources) is having an Annual Hunting and Fishing Day, where besides classes and signing up for permits, there's shooting exhibits (but some raffle tickets to exchange for a number of shots out of various shotguns, rifles, pistols...I got to do some trap shooting, AR, .45 pistol, and even .38 revolver so far today)


----------



## Tigger (Sep 17, 2018)

Things I did today:
Washed a lot of trucks
Held a press conference regarding the implementation of TXA
Went waaaay down an embankment to get a motorcyle rider and haul him back up plus ketamine
Precepted a new employee at the bottom of said embankment
Gave a new personal record of 14mg of Morphine to one patient
Alternatively destinated a psych patient to an actual psych facility

Fire ain't got nothing on the "all hazards line."


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 17, 2018)

Things I did today.
Took a headache to the hospital.

I lose the cool day game.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm doing an ACLS-EP class... :/


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 17, 2018)

I’m in a ICS 200 class...


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm awake... haven't started work yet.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 17, 2018)

It has been amazing having lectures and information provided to us by huge names in the world of CCT/HEMS. Only 2 days left before I’m back home.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 18, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> I’m in a ICS 200 class...


Then 800, 300, 400, then O-305, then.....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 18, 2018)

300/400 were the only ones I had to take in a classroom


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 18, 2018)

Chimpie said:


> Then 800, 300, 400, then O-305, then.....



I’ve got numerical “alphabet” soup with ICS classes...


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 18, 2018)

Really want a Maxillofacial sheild for my helmet but really don't want to pay $500 for one.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 18, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Really want a Maxillofacial sheild for my helmet but really don't want to pay $500 for one.



They're 500 bucks? Wow I never imagined. What are they made of unicorn horn.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 18, 2018)

bigbaldguy said:


> They're 500 bucks? Wow I never imagined. What are they made of unicorn horn.



Kevlar/Carbon fiber


----------



## Lo2w (Sep 18, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 4308



When I worked nights at a university hospital there was a fantastic donut shop open 24/7. And a quicky mart next door with cheap tall boys of Mexican beer. Breakfast of champs!


----------



## Lo2w (Sep 18, 2018)

Partner and I got to use "...has a screw loose" as a legit chief complaint today.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 18, 2018)

2 more weeks until I present at the NC OEMS Expo!


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 19, 2018)

Well I got my 2 new away bar links...and everything installed fine...except for the very last nut...that's crossthreaded... -_- Oh and of course neither AutoZone nor O'Reilly's have the nut I need...


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 19, 2018)

Sometimes it's hard to be pleasant when being critquied. Some Doctors don't understand we follow protocols despite what their opinion on best treatment might be. But getting scolded by a resident for not allowing "permissive hypertension" in a ICH with uncal herniation.... Sorry Bro, we try to keep them from dying in route.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 19, 2018)

I once got a snarky remark from an attending for RSI-ing a suspected bleed with obvious indicators. 

I walked away almost immediately and leaned into my partner who happened to be our CFN/ administrator and said something along the lines of “I’m just gonna bite my tongue really hard right about now.”

The term “austere environment” need not apply to those with access to all resuscitation  amenities. It is, indeed, a challenge. It’s even more challenging at 3 a.m.


----------



## Peak (Sep 19, 2018)

I never understood being confrontational at the bedside. It doesn't make the receiving facility look professional, doesn't make the crew look professional, and it doesn't change anything that has already happened to the patient. 

We have EMS coordinators, chief flight nurses, medical directors, et cetera for a reason. I've witnessed plenty of sub-par care but the bedside is not the place to hash it out.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 20, 2018)

While not to go too much in a direction, I have brought concerns up my chain of command, only to see them go no where and the same issues reoccur.  I did decide to deal with one issue at that moment (but i went right into the ER directors office, didn't berate the person who obviously didn't know what HIPAA was), and was able to get it all resolved.  So I can totally understand taking action on an issue immediately, vs waiting days or week when everyone has forgotten what occurred.  But a public scolding rarely makes anything better. 

I have also seen paramedics berate or reprimand EMTs in front of patients, because they did something they didn't agree with.  I have no issues telling anyone that if they don't like what I did (ER doc, firefighter, nurse, etc), here is my boss's number, feel free to discuss it with her.  Even better when I say to a doc "I don't work for you, but if you have an issue with my care, here is my medical directors number, I'm sure he would love to here your option on his orders."


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 20, 2018)

Just took the FP-C.  Now I just need to find a job and I can be a flying potatomedic!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 20, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Just took the FP-C.  Now I just need to find a job and I can be a flying potatomedic!


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 20, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> View attachment 4310


Tattoo worthy...maybe with a pimp cane and a gold chain though.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 20, 2018)

It’s a rough life being an Angels fan... but someone’s gotta do it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 20, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Tattoo worthy...maybe with a pimp cane and a gold chain though.


It is tempting lol.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 20, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> It is tempting lol.


I think it's time to put this up for a vote


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 21, 2018)

woohoo. just got asked to speak at a conference. It's a small one, but it's a start.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 21, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 4311
> 
> 
> It’s a rough life being an Angels fan... but someone’s gotta do it.


This chargers fan understands


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 22, 2018)

akflightmedic said:


> References in short are dated and should be jettisoned from the employment process. Because for all I know I could be talking to an employee who no longer works at your current company, I could be talking to a relative or friend, etc. Its not even a requirement for most companies these days...when I say most companies I mean professional organizations outside of EMS.



I find this position surprising, as my experience has been the exact opposite. Most of my experience with EMS hiring was with a small HEMS company as they went through an expansion over a couple of years. Most of the folks we hired were fairly local and known by at least one of the existing HEMS crew members, who could attest to the applicant's background and their general reputation, and that information was very heavily weighted. We had plenty of folks apply from out of the area though, and no one knew them. In those cases, it was up to the applicant to convince us that they were no only clinically competent, but that there were honest and had the soft-skills that were just as important as the clinical ones. Without being able to speak with previous employers and co-workers, I don't think any of us would ever have felt comfortable making an offer.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 22, 2018)

If you can't find 3 people who will say good things about you (whether they are true or not), I question your personality and wonder how you have made it this far in life.

referrals who already work for a company are always a plus, but if you informally require it, than you eliminate much of you talent because they aren't on the in crowd, and you become an agency that relies on the good ol boy network to survive


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 22, 2018)

DrParasite said:


> If you can't find 3 people who will say good things about you (whether they are true or not), I question your personality and wonder how you have made it this far in life.
> 
> referrals who already work for a company are always a plus, but if you informally require it, than you eliminate much of you talent because they aren't on the in crowd, and you become an agency that relies on the good ol boy network to survive



If an individual has a good reputation and both the clinical and soft skills that are important to an agency, you can generally feel that out pretty easily. If they have a hard time getting that across, I think it's usually telling. At least that's been my experience. 

Of course there are some applicants who would turn out great but never get a chance because the hiring managers get the wrong vibe, and that's unfortunate, but it's just life. You can't go hiring everyone because you think everyone deserves a chance to prove themselves.  The onus is on the individual to prove that they will be an asset to the agency, not necessarily on the agency to give every applicant the benefit. 

At least that's how it is at a place that has the luxury of being very selective due to maintaining a pool of 50+ qualified resumes from all across the country for every open position.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 22, 2018)

Has anyone on here ever utilized the "superplug" BVM method on any peds patient/s? And if so, did it seem to work effectively?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 22, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Has anyone on here ever utilized the "superplug" BVM method on any peds patient/s? And if so, did it seem to work effectively?


Never heard of it.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 22, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Has anyone on here ever utilized the "superplug" BVM method on any peds patient/s? And if so, did it seem to work effectively?


I presume you mean 2 NPAs and an OPA? I have not, for lack of appropriate patient.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 22, 2018)

Tigger said:


> I presume you mean 2 NPAs and an OPA?


Correct.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 22, 2018)

Seems like a lot of territory in the area of the face-holes occupied


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 22, 2018)

Sense of Impending Doom is such a weird phenomenon. You tend to hear "I'm gonna die" a lot and usually it is just being dramatic but when you hear that chilling honest fear. Had a bad feeling before the patient said it but vitals were surprisingly stable, given the traumatic injuries, before they went pulseless.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 23, 2018)

"Officers advised pt did not appear to have a specific destination in mind but was directable after several bears were encountered."

Yes, this went into a PCR. #meowtains


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 23, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Sense of Impending Doom is such a weird phenomenon. You tend to hear "I'm gonna die" a lot and usually it is just being dramatic but when you hear that chilling honest fear. Had a bad feeling before the patient said it but vitals were surprisingly stable, given the traumatic injuries, before they went pulseless.



That and legit air hunger. Scary stuff.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 23, 2018)

Remi said:


> The onus is on the individual to prove that they will be an asset to the agency, not necessarily on the agency to give every applicant the benefit.



And how does an applicant do this when they are competing against equally talented/skilled/educated individuals who have champions in their corner cheering from inside the ring? Good old boy club...bringing in fresh outsiders, even unknown ones can really shake things up...for the better.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 23, 2018)

akflightmedic said:


> *And how does an applicant do this when they are competing against equally talented/skilled/educated individuals who have champions in their corner cheering from inside the ring?* Good old boy club...bringing in fresh outsiders, even unknown ones can really shake things up...for the better.



Well, that's the challenge of breaking into a competitive field. You don't always get the first job or two or three that you apply to. Again, it isn't the responsibility of an any agency to develop the career of an applicant they know little about.

I also have never bought into the "change just for the sake of change" mentality. That might make sense in some settings. But if you are already an objectively progressive agency with motivated employees who regularly present ideas for improvement, I see little gain in taking chances on unknown people just because they _may_ bring fresh and valuable ideas.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 23, 2018)

So you are involved with the unicorn? Congrats and Well Done.

Keep refilling the applicant pool with known candidates and give the natural attrition cycle a few years or more...will you recognize the stagnation and lack of new ideas infusing or will it creep upon the organization silently, until one day all you see are the same old people, no one beating down the doors to get in all while saying...well, we always done it this way.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 23, 2018)

akflightmedic said:


> So you are involved with the unicorn? Congrats and Well Done.
> 
> Keep refilling the applicant pool with known candidates and give the natural attrition cycle a few years or more...will you recognize the stagnation and lack of new ideas infusing or will it creep upon the organization silently, until one day all you see are the same old people, no one beating down the doors to get in all while saying...well, we always done it this way.


I wouldn't call it a unicorn, just a place that has high standards, as well as protocols and training systems well ahead of anyplace else around and no shortage of qualified applicants. A place that doesn't buy into the "change just for the sake of change" fallacy.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 23, 2018)

Or the fallacy of what we have done is the best, will always work and no one really knows any different since outsiders cannot come in without being "in" with those who know. And typically, we refer people who think like us or act like us, right or wrong. So we will never know if we could be better, if we could be challenged unless we try...


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 24, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> That and legit air hunger. Scary stuff.


It's an awesome feeling when you turn those around though.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 24, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> It's an awesome feeling when you turn those around though.



My last one defintely did not do this


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 24, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> My last one defintely did not do this


Bummer. Hopefully at least got the downward trend to plateua?


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 24, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Bummer. Hopefully at least got the downward trend to plateua?



Straight to dead


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 24, 2018)

I try not to get political, as I don't like either party...but this new accusation against Kavanaugh...like there's 2 possibilities, a) he really is (was?) a serial sexual harasser....or the Dems are so desperate to block his nomination they're making this up..aaannnd I dont know which possibility is worse... either of those two...or that both scenarios are realistic...


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 24, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> I try not to get political, as I don't like either party...but this new accusation against Kavanaugh...like there's 2 possibilities, a) he really is (was?) a serial sexual harasser....or the Dems are so desperate to block his nomination they're making this up..aaannnd I dont know which possibility is worse... either of those two...or that both scenarios are realistic...



Accusing a runner-up (or any public figure for that matter) of sexual harassment, is the easiest way to throw in a monkey wrench. It is one of the oldest tricks in the book. And no matter what the outcome is, it’s the kind of **** that tarnishes one’s reputation and stays there forever.

No matter who holds the office, the agenda is always other people’s money. The only difference between the two is that the Republicans are better at collecting/hoarding it, and the Democrats excel at spending it. There are some particularities, such as Reps in general being hypocrites or Dems in general being hysterical whiners, but that’s beside the point.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 24, 2018)

My biggest issue is that if you are legitimately concerned about a crime committed against you then you report it to the police, not write a letter to your policitical representative. You lose all legitimacy and make it look solely like a  political character assassination.

Also I get the reason many woman do not come forward and report sexual assault however waiting 35yrs to report a crime that happened when both parties were under the age of 18 is almost asenine.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 24, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Also I get the reason many woman do not come forward and report sexual assault however waiting 35yrs to report a crime that happened when both parties were under the age of 18 is almost asenine.


Especially in the midst of Congressional Hearings for SCOTUS nomination...talk about timing...

Like you said, I can understand why victims may not report right away or whatever...like that whole hashtag thing trending on twitter... but maybe, hopefully (so probably won't) shed a light to encourage victims to come forward sooner and not wait


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 25, 2018)

After almost not getting any OT last 4-day (having to had sign up for that Day Of...) I doubled my bids for the next 4-Day...and the system decided to give me not 1, but 2 OT shifts...36 extra hours this Fri and Sat....


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 25, 2018)

So I've exhausted my GI bill benefits- 36/36 months completed, for a yield of 1 AAS, 2 Bachelor's, 1 Master's, and we were able to send my wife to school for her associate's in medical administration with the housing stipends. #winning.


----------



## Flying (Sep 26, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> So I've exhausted my GI bill benefits- 36/36 months completed, for a yield of 1 AAS, 2 Bachelor's, 1 Master's, and we were able to send my wife to school for her associate's in medical administration with the housing stipends. #winning.


Just for the tuition and BAH, have you estimated the monetary value of what you got out of the GI bill's education benefits?


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 26, 2018)

Flying said:


> Just for the tuition and BAH, have you estimated the monetary value of what you got out of the GI bill's education benefits?



Somewhere between 95 and 100k, between BAH and tuition. Literally life-changing.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 26, 2018)

So my HTC M9 is slowly dying and needs to be replaced. I'm a long time Android user, but Monica's iPhone is pretty cool and it comes in red. So, what should I replace my phone with? Any insights as to functionality gained or lost?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 26, 2018)

My wife has an iPhone.  I have Android.  I hate using her phone.  If I needed I could learn the UI and it does have a few apps that I have wanted that androiA dosdoes.  But I can't see myself switching.


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Jim37F (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## StCEMT (Sep 26, 2018)

I have the S7 and I really like it.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 29, 2018)

I got an iPhone 8+


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 29, 2018)

Fancy.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 29, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> I got an iPhone 8+


smart choice- Not a fan of androids tbh. as a tech guy- compatibility is just better, the headphone stuff you get over.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 30, 2018)

My iPhone 6 is on its last legs.  Got the screen replaced four times, the battery replaced once.  Touch ID doesn't work, battery is failing again, and there are some spots on the screen.

I thought the iPhone Xs would be the solution, so I waited.  I can't justify spending so much money on a phone.

Not sure what I'll do.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 1, 2018)

MMiz said:


> My iPhone 6 is on its last legs.  Got the screen replaced four times, the battery replaced once.  Touch ID doesn't work, battery is failing again, and there are some spots on the screen.
> 
> I thought the iPhone Xs would be the solution, so I waited.  I can't justify spending so much money on a phone.
> 
> Not sure what I'll do.


Wait a couple months for the next Samsung Galaxy to come out and make the switch.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 1, 2018)

Chimpie said:


> Wait a couple months for the next Samsung Galaxy to come out and make the switch.


A switch to a few generations back. There is a reason I went with the 7 over the 9.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 1, 2018)

Well my NREMT recert is in.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 1, 2018)

MMiz said:


> My iPhone 6 is on its last legs.  Got the screen replaced four times, the battery replaced once.  Touch ID doesn't work, battery is failing again, and there are some spots on the screen.
> 
> I thought the iPhone Xs would be the solution, so I waited.  I can't justify spending so much money on a phone.
> 
> Not sure what I'll do.


i've had my iphone 7 since sept of 2016 and it's rolling flawlessly with regular maintenance.


----------



## luke_31 (Oct 1, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Well my NREMT recert is in.


Same here. Now the popular wait for my TO and MD to sign off on it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 1, 2018)

Did something to one of my fingers today at jiu jitsu.  It is now purple, a little sore, no pain, just kinda purple.  Maybe a little swelling.  Oh well.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 2, 2018)

It's ECMO and Impella season. Makes for a long shift.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 2, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Did something to one of my fingers today at jiu jitsu.  It is now purple, a little sore, no pain, just kinda purple.  Maybe a little swelling.  Oh well.


did you call 911 to have your injury evaluated?  if not, make sure you call at 3am, so the nice paramedic can tell you if it's broken or not.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 2, 2018)

DrParasite said:


> did you call 911 to have your injury evaluated?  if not, make sure you call at 3am, so the nice paramedic can tell you if it's broken or not.


Yeah I was thinking of icing it today as it seems to be better (I think) but if not I was going to install pulse point and see when the crew gets back from a 2AM call, wait 30 minutes then call.  And ask to go to the ER across town because the closer ones are mean to me.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 2, 2018)

I hear they have better sandwiches


----------



## Qulevrius (Oct 2, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Yeah I was thinking of icing it today as it seems to be better (I think) but if not I was going to install pulse point and see when the crew gets back from a 2AM call, wait 30 minutes then call.  And ask to go to the ER across town because the closer ones are mean to me.



Alternatively, walk into the ER anywhere between 1900 to 2100, so the admission can put your chief on the tracking board as “FINGER PAIN” and make the staff feel warm and sympathetic towards you.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2018)

@VFlutter, @Remi or any of the other former or current advanced providers on here:

Has anyone taken ASTNA’s TPATC? I’m looking at taking the online version which yields CC CE’s and is also offered at a discounted rate for IAFCCP members. 

I’m looking for some feedback on its value. And yes, @Remi FCCS is also down the pipeline, but for now I am collecting FP-C CE.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 2, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> @VFlutter, @Remi or any of the other former or current advanced providers on here:
> 
> Has anyone taken ASTNA’s TPATC? I’m looking at taking the online version which yields CC CE’s and is also offered at a discounted rate for IAFCCP members.
> 
> I’m looking for some feedback on its value. And yes, @Remi FCCS is also down the pipeline, but for now I am collecting FP-C CE.


I took the old TNATC and it was pretty good, but that about 8 years ago.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 2, 2018)

I was just talking to my education person about TAPTC class that is online.  He says all the content is great and worth it.  But he still suggested the hybrid version because the skills lab is where he gets most of his learning from.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 3, 2018)

And just ran a call for a VAN negative LVO CVA.  Just proves no screening assessment is perfect (even though some would say otherwise.)


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 5, 2018)

Time for some sleep, then San Antonio bound followed by St. Louis a few days after that. Looking forward to not having to do things for a while and catching up with old friends.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 5, 2018)

Teaching hand only CPR to 300 kids today. Kylie Eleison.


----------



## CANMAN (Oct 8, 2018)

Top 5 sickest transports of my career last night. ECMO, IABP, A/V paced, 8 drips, open chest with Finochietto retractor still in the chest. Luckily it was via ground, sadly we were held over 5 hours to complete the run and chart


----------



## Lo2w (Oct 9, 2018)

PT asked PD if there was a way they could field test their own dope so they could get high but not OD.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 9, 2018)

CANMAN said:


> Top 5 sickest transports of my career last night. ECMO, IABP, A/V paced, 8 drips, open chest with Finochietto retractor still in the chest. Luckily it was via ground, sadly we were held over 5 hours to complete the run and chart



Sounds like my last ECMO flight. Open chest, ECMO, Impella, Epicardial pacer, etc. Was running out of room in the BK.

Really needed a Cordis but just put a 14g EJ in instead. Went from venous chatter to suckdown, VT, and no flow within 30 seconds.  "Ecpella" can be tricky to manage.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 9, 2018)

I ran a Lorazepam drip the other day......


----------



## CANMAN (Oct 9, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Sounds like my last ECMO flight. Open chest, ECMO, Impella, Epicardial pacer, etc. Was running out of room in the BK.
> 
> Really needed a Cordis but just put a 14g EJ in instead. Went from venous chatter to suckdown, VT, and no flow within 30 seconds.  "Ecpella" can be tricky to manage.



Yeah I was so glad I was on a ground shift and they didn’t try to fly this lady because the sending has a remote LZ and is pretty close to our tertiary center. All that crap in a 135 just becomes a logistical nightmare and is more of a hassle then what it’s worth/the minimal time saved IMO. Luckily we have plenty of access. There wasn’t an available vein or artery that didn’t have garden hoses in it. Swan, two Cordis, fem A-line and venous MLC in the left and balloon in the right. She was wired for sound.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 10, 2018)

Well just messaged 2 Bear Air Rescue as to how they staff their helicopter.  Them and intermountain lifeflight are some of my top choices for aero medical rescue.  They do hoists!


----------



## CANMAN (Oct 10, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Well just messaged 2 Bear Air Rescue as to how they staff their helicopter.  Them and intermountain lifeflight are some of my top choices for aero medical rescue.  They do hoists!



Intermountain is a cool *** program. Good luck. I think 2 Bear Air is all volunteer isn't it?


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Oct 10, 2018)

We have a helicopter thing now. It's with King County Sherriff's chopper. Each shift has 2-3 helo qualified medics that will go out on rescues all over the state. They do hoists a lot. The newer young medics are really into it. I don't have any desire to go near it. I don't even like getting up on a ladder at my house anymore


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 10, 2018)

Hmm...so right now I only have NR, but apparently there's a bridge program here from NR to State licensed EMT.
If I did that, I'd only be able to work AMR (can't work City&County EMS cuz civil service rules say we can't work two city agencies at the same time or something), and Fed Fire (the only other ambulance provider) doesn't hire part timers.

But AMR BLS apparently gets some of the lower level BLS calls from C&C EMS as well as transfers...tho not sure if they run any 1-1 EMT-Medic units...

Though in terms of needing part time jobs, I'd rather do that than Uber! Lol Plus that'd get hours/pt contacts towards Medic School, which I can get a 2 yr degree, which'll help with future promotional opportunities in the FD (just having a degree) plus maybe I can still use GI Bill and get some BAH while doing that as well?

Hmm...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 10, 2018)

I feel like 2 bear air is only volunteer but I'm not completely sure.  Though I believe they have two full time pilots and a mechanic.  And yeah, intermountain would be a lot of fun to work for.

And I loved flying in king counties helo with kcesar.  But I don't remember all 7 facial bones needed to pass the written test for king county.  (Though now that I think about it maybe I do... At least 5 of them.)


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Oct 10, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> I feel like 2 bear air is only volunteer but I'm not completely sure.  Though I believe they have two full time pilots and a mechanic.  And yeah, intermountain would be a lot of fun to work for.
> 
> And I loved flying in king counties helo with kcesar.  But I don't remember all 7 facial bones needed to pass the written test for king county.  (Though now that I think about it maybe I do... At least 5 of them.)



I think our testing has changed a bit over the years, we have a ton of folks retiring in the next couple years, we will be looking to hire around 4 per year and unlike when I went through school we actually pay our new paramedics students quite well now. The chopper folks get to carry a few things we don't use on the streets too, antibiotics and some other stuff. I don't pay much attention to it really LOL


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 10, 2018)

I did a few rides on Guardian 2 when I was in KCSAR. Lots of fun.


----------



## cruiseforever (Oct 14, 2018)

Worked my last shift yesterday for a service that I worked part time at for 29 years.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 14, 2018)

cruiseforever said:


> Worked my last shift yesterday for a service that I worked part time at for 29 years.


Good changes coming?  Or just time to end it?

Applied for a flight medic job yesterday.  They asked if I had a current NRP.  I clicked yes thinking they were talking about Nationally Registered Paramedic... Realized after submitting it they meant Neonatal Resuscitation Program.  So just finished the online part of the NRP class and taking the skills next week!


----------



## luke_31 (Oct 14, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Good changes coming?  Or just time to end it?
> 
> Applied for a flight medic job yesterday.  They asked if I had a current NRP.  I clicked yes thinking they were talking about Nationally Registered Paramedic... Realized after submitting it they meant Neonatal Resuscitation Program.  So just finished the online part of the NRP class and taking the skills next week!


Oops, but at least you caught your mistake and will have another cert that can only help down the road.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 15, 2018)

I've heard that's an informative course, so at the very least it is some good information to review.


----------



## cruiseforever (Oct 16, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Good changes coming?  Or just time to end it?
> 
> Applied for a flight medic job yesterday.  They asked if I had a current NRP.  I clicked yes thinking they were talking about Nationally Registered Paramedic... Realized after submitting it they meant Neonatal Resuscitation Program.  So just finished the online part of the NRP class and taking the skills next week!



Good luck on the flight job.
Good changes I hope.  Time to slow down a little.  Moved to a hobby farm, still working my first medic job in the metro.  But, I also got hired by the local ambulance service.  100 miles from a trauma center or a cath lab.  I've seen more helicopters in my year there, than I have in my full time job of 29+  years.


----------



## CANMAN (Oct 16, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> I've heard that's an informative course, so at the very least it is some good information to review.



It’s a decent class, but unless you’re doing a ton of high risk OB transfers the opportunity to participate in a true newborn resus is pretty limited for most folks. Even doing peds and neo CC transport for 5 years I only attended and participated in the resus of 2 kids, both know cardiac kids coming to our facility for surgery. 

If anyone really wants to take a great class, and has interest in neonates/newborn stabilization then Neonatal STABLE is a great class and much more in-depth.

NRP is pretty much warm, dry, stimulate, assess HR, BVM if needed, compressions, Epi. (You just took NRP lol)


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 16, 2018)

Yup that is NRP!  I want to do the STABLE class but the closest is 5 ish hours away in salt lake city and from the email I got when I asked about it was RN only.  (It was an instructor class that can ALSO be a provider class (you only attend one of the days)).


----------



## CANMAN (Oct 16, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Yup that is NRP!  I want to do the STABLE class but the closest is 5 ish hours away in salt lake city and from the email I got when I asked about it was RN only.  (It was an instructor class that can ALSO be a provider class (you only attend one of the days)).



Yeah wait til you get on at a service. A lot of them require it, some don’t. They may provide it or have in house instructors.


----------



## Peak (Oct 16, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Yup that is NRP!  I want to do the STABLE class but the closest is 5 ish hours away in salt lake city and from the email I got when I asked about it was RN only.  (It was an instructor class that can ALSO be a provider class (you only attend one of the days)).



I've had instructors who were RRTs, so I'm not sure how true that really is.


----------



## CANMAN (Oct 16, 2018)

Peak said:


> I've had instructors who were RRTs, so I'm not sure how true that really is.



Yeah the American Academy of Pediatrics will only allow RN, MD, RRT instructors for NRP. No medics.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 17, 2018)

Was looking at switching my phone plan to FirstNet... But then I noticed that my phone doesn't support the cellular band needed for the priority service.  Maybe another time.


----------



## ParamedicStudent (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi guys, quick question without making a thread. If you have a pedi pt that exceeds the maximum tape (green I believe) do you 1) treat in the green, 2) treat using adult dosages, or 3) make base (right answer 100% of the time)


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 17, 2018)

ParamedicStudent said:


> Hi guys, quick question without making a thread. If you have a pedi pt that exceeds the maximum tape (green I believe) do you 1) treat in the green, 2) treat using adult dosages, or 3) make base (right answer 100% of the time)



What do your local protocols dictate you do?


----------



## CANMAN (Oct 17, 2018)

ParamedicStudent said:


> Hi guys, quick question without making a thread. If you have a pedi pt that exceeds the maximum tape (green I believe) do you 1) treat in the green, 2) treat using adult dosages, or 3) make base (right answer 100% of the time)



Treat as an adult with adult doses and equipment. Green is for 34kgs and above.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 17, 2018)

ParamedicStudent said:


> Hi guys, quick question without making a thread. If you have a pedi pt that exceeds the maximum tape (green I believe) do you 1) treat in the green, 2) treat using adult dosages, or 3) make base (right answer 100% of the time)


Many weight based doses will exceed the "standard" adult dose in larger children, administering that would not be ideal.

I'm not sure calling in would be as useful as you might think here.


----------



## Qulevrius (Oct 18, 2018)

Best shift of the month so far. Started with a stroke, then GSW (drive by with small caliber, abd + arm with no exit wounds) and now a STEMI. Balanced out the rest of the BS.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 18, 2018)

Wow, our department had 3 seperate working, 2nd alarm fires yesterday, including one that was double fatality. OT shift I was working was close enough to two of them (one of the non fatal ones, and a brush fire) to end up relocated to cover the stations that responded (and had a few medicals in both areas) but not quite close enough to go to any of the fires. 
At least when we woke up at 0130 and 0430 for medicals they were both fairly legit calls, both shortness of breath, one got out on CPAP pretty much right away once the medics arrived.
Didn't get to "play" with any fire, but felt a lot more useful than at my normal shift that might have had 1 call lol


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 18, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> Best shift of the month so far. Started with a stroke, then GSW (drive by with small caliber, abd + arm with no exit wounds) and now a STEMI. Balanced out the rest of the BS.



Pass along some of that cloud, I need to do something tonight besides ***** about confusing management decisions and dream of greener pastures.


----------



## Qulevrius (Oct 18, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Pass along some of that cloud, I need to do something tonight besides ***** about confusing management decisions and dream of greener pastures.









That other thing you mentioned ? I have that too, a LOT.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 18, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> View attachment 4322
> 
> 
> That other thing you mentioned ? I have that too, a LOT.


The greener pastures or weird management?


----------



## Qulevrius (Oct 18, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> The greener pastures or weird management?



Both, but mostly the latter.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 18, 2018)

After a month of flight time with only 2 IFTs for stable BLS patients I finally got a critical one. Fluids + TXA + RSI. Wish we had bloods.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 20, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Was looking at switching my phone plan to FirstNet... But then I noticed that my phone doesn't support the cellular band needed for the priority service.  Maybe another time.



Band 14 isn’t needed. You priority preemption across the whole network.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 21, 2018)

So that just happened, legit had a "cat stuck in a tree" call lol

Not that the cat was legit stuck...had to call a ladder truck to reach, and as soon as we got up to it, it ran away...to another part of the tree!
We determined the cat was not indeed stuck and no longer in distress, and thus went available haha


----------



## Peak (Oct 21, 2018)

Ever seen a cat skeleton in a tree?


----------



## Qulevrius (Oct 21, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> So that just happened, legit had a "cat stuck in a tree" call lol
> 
> Not that the cat was legit stuck...had to call a ladder truck to reach, and as soon as we got up to it, it ran away...to another part of the tree!
> We determined the cat was not indeed stuck and no longer in distress, and thus went available haha



Reminds me of a call a few months back. A “public assist” to an elementary school for a child in EH. The school has sea pods with ladders that kids climbed and played on, one of them climbed on top & refused to come down. The engine crew geared up and dragged the kicking and screaming kid down. The kid gave them the run for their money - pulled off their helmets, called them *******s etc. Literally an equivalent of a cat in a tree.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 21, 2018)

Peak said:


> Ever seen a cat skeleton in a tree?


nope, which is why as soon as it ran away to another part of the tree and proved itself not stick we were "Ok, no emergency here" packed up and left (after reassuring the kiddos in the neighborhood watching it'll be alright ha)


----------



## Tigger (Oct 22, 2018)

Peak said:


> Ever seen a cat skeleton in a tree?


done seent a ded kitty at the bottom of a tree tho.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 25, 2018)

I don't mind that aeromedical has weight limits.  Just put them in the job description and requirements so people know about them before they allpy and not at the end of the entire application process.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 25, 2018)

Well, I had an OT shift last week...that single shift was busier than this last entire 3 shift cycle at my normal station (where the only call we had was the cat "rescue")


----------



## CANMAN (Oct 25, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> I don't mind that aeromedical has weight limits.  Just put them in the job description and requirements so people know about them before they allpy and not at the end of the entire application process.



Really? I don't think I have yet seen a FP posting on the east coast that hasn't listed the duty weight/and or height restrictions if they have any. Both my current and previous employer made it very clear in the posting. Sorry you jumped through hoops not knowing, that sucks. I wish most places would do away with weight restrictions and go based off BMI instead. It's a better way to evaluate. I'm 6 foot tall and hit the gym and lift regularly. It's very challenging for me to maintain 210 duty weight in suit and boots. Meanwhile we have an RN who is 5 foot tall and about as round as she is tall and that is acceptable SMH.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 25, 2018)

CANMAN said:


> Really? I don't think I have yet seen a FP posting on the east coast that hasn't listed the duty weight/and or height restrictions if they have any. Both my current and previous employer made it very clear in the posting. Sorry you jumped through hoops not knowing, that sucks. I wish most places would do away with weight restrictions and go based off BMI instead. It's a better way to evaluate. I'm 6 foot tall and hit the gym and lift regularly. It's very challenging for me to maintain 210 duty weight in suit and boots. Meanwhile we have an RN who is 5 foot tall and about as round as she is tall and that is acceptable SMH.


Depending on the airframe they absolutely need weight limits. The vast majority of our airships are limited by weight. If I weigh 280lbs that is still 280lbs that the helicopter has to lift off safely with. We have some airships that will have to burn off fuel in order to lift a big patient with a big crew.


----------



## Peak (Oct 25, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> I don't mind that aeromedical has weight limits.  Just put them in the job description and requirements so people know about them before they allpy and not at the end of the entire application process.



Yep, there is a group around here doing that and suprise! they are difficulty finding staff.  I don't really understand why they hide it, maybe they think people will crash diet for the job after they interview?

The problem is that high altitude and hot summers do limit the service ceiling, and weight does directly affect safety. You could buy a more serviceable airframe, but that would cost more money... so I doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## CANMAN (Oct 25, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Depending on the airframe they absolutely need weight limits. The vast majority of our airships are limited by weight. If I weigh 280lbs that is still 280lbs that the helicopter has to lift off safely with. We have some airships that will have to burn off fuel in order to lift a big patient with a big crew.



Sure, this is common all through the industry, but with BMI restrictions you would still be restricting weight, and more appropriately. If you had a cut off of say BMI less than 30, there's no way a guy who is 280lbs is going to make it into an aircraft because his BMI would be much higher then the allowed limited. Again, if I am 210lbs in gear and 6 foot tall and pretty muscular (27ish BMI), but my partner is 5 foot tall female and 200 pounds we are both under my companies weight standards but who is in better shape? If you used BMI instead of weight the 5 foot 200lb (39 BMI) crew member would either have to lose weight, or wouldn't be flying. It encourages people to be closer to a healthy weight for their size vs. "just being under" the cutoff IMO.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 25, 2018)

CANMAN said:


> Sure, this is common all through the industry, but with BMI restrictions you would still be restricting weight, and more appropriately. If you had a cut off of say BMI less than 30, there's no way a guy who is 280lbs is going to make it into an aircraft because his BMI would be much higher then the allowed limited. Again, if I am 210lbs in gear and 6 foot tall and pretty muscular (27ish BMI), but my partner is 5 foot tall female and 200 pounds we are both under my companies weight standards but who is in better shape? If you used BMI instead of weight the 5 foot 200lb (39 BMI) crew member would either have to lose weight, or wouldn't be flying. It encourages people to be closer to a healthy weight for their size vs. "just being under" the cutoff IMO.


MBI has many short comings. What about a 5’6” male who is into body building and weighs 200. Technically his BMI is 32 which is considered obese. But does that mean he is unhealthy?


----------



## CANMAN (Oct 25, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> MBI has many short comings. What about a 5’6” male who is into body building and weighs 200. Technically his BMI is 32 which is considered obese. But does that mean he is unhealthy?



If you’re 5’6” male and you’re into bodybuilding and weigh 200lbs then you’re a god damn beefcake monster. I have a gym buddy who is pretty damn huge and rep’s incline press 315 and he’s 5’11” and 196lbs. Regardless of whatever system you use there are limitations and flaws, but I think BMI in my opinion is better and encourages MOST people to live a healthier lifestyle and maintain a reasonable weight. I don’t know a ton of bodybuilders who work HEMS, but I know a lot of sedimentary lifestyle people who do, and those are the target people. At some point as a program director some common sense and discretion should apply given a scenario like you described. I think that’s more appropriate then “the cutoff is 225lbs be as far as you want as long as you’re 224”. Just my opinion though you do what works for you and you’re program.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 25, 2018)

I think there should be weight limits with BMI exceptions. In my opinion it is very frustrating to see helicopters turn down patients for weight when the crew is significantly obese. You do not have to be a fitness model but you should strive to be at least in moderate shape.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 25, 2018)

I could see BMI being a little off. At my heaviest working out in college I think I hit about 185 or just shy of 190 and I am only 5'7 and I naturally sit at 175. BMI charts just love me. On the other hand, I do agree with being in decent shape, but that should apply to all areas of this job.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 25, 2018)

They just leave the paramedic, vent, and maybe some odds and ends on the ground here...

In other news, went and had my "paramedic skills assessment" today for a job...bleh I feel terrible. That's either a STEMI mimicer or I'm not getting that job.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 25, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> 5'7 and I naturally sit at 175.



6'0 155


----------



## CANMAN (Oct 25, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> 6'0 155



Beanpole lol


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 25, 2018)

CANMAN said:


> Beanpole lol



Eating right and running haha


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 25, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> 6'0 155


Alright string bean.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 26, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> I think there should be weight limits with BMI exceptions. In my opinion it is very frustrating to see helicopters turn down patients for weight when the crew is significantly obese. You do not have to be a fitness model but you should strive to be at least in moderate shape.


The most important thing is knowing exactly what each crew member weighs and where they sit as this very much can impact CG as it's possible to have an aircraft that's within its weight limit but outside CG limits if people are in the wrong places. The airframes that have have a higher empty weight aren't going to be as sensitive to individual crew weight but it can still be a factor. 

IOW: if you're flying a Bell 47, weight & balance is a big problem. If you're flying an S-70, not so much. Ground School stuff from 30-ish years ago is coming back... too bad I couldn't afford the flight time back then...


----------



## Tigger (Oct 29, 2018)

When it's bedtime but the other crew told you there is a transfer "pending."


----------



## Aprz (Oct 31, 2018)

Tigger said:


> In other news, went and had my "paramedic skills assessment" today for a job...bleh I feel terrible. That's either a STEMI mimicer or I'm not getting that job.


I want to hear about this. What made you think the scenario/ECG was a STEMI mimic?


----------



## Tigger (Oct 31, 2018)

55yo male that you find in Wal-Mart, says he went to finally fill his prescriptions that include things like metoprolol, a statin, and some other meds that I don't remember. Chest pain that woke him from sleep that he tried to write off until he told the pharmacist, previous MI that this feels similar to. Heart rate in the low 60s, otherwise his vitals were entirely unremarkable. 

The 12 lead _looked_ intimidating with significant j point elevation in V1-V5. However, the ST changes appeared pretty convex to me and there were no reciprocal changes to speak of anywhere. I elected to treat him for ACS but not call a STEMI alert. Guess I did ok, have oral boards next week :shrug:.

Here's something close. The Ts were much larger in the precordials in the scenario though.


----------



## Peak (Oct 31, 2018)

Did you transport down to the city?


----------



## Tigger (Oct 31, 2018)

Peak said:


> Did you transport down to the city?


To a facility with a cath lab, this is a northern agency. I would never take anything like this to my current closet ED, I struggle to bring syncope there.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 31, 2018)

Tigger said:


> To a facility with a cath lab, this is a northern agency. I would never take anything like this to my current closet ED, I struggle to bring syncope there.


Where I worked in Tacoma Washington, there was a "hospital" that I would struggle bringing my worst enemy to.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 31, 2018)

Damn, the family cat back in LA passed away today :'(

Technically Ronan was my sisters cat. He was an office stray at her last job up north of Sacramento that essentially adopted her and she ended up taking him home with her lol.

She'd drive down to visit every so often whenever she had a long weekend, and Ronan would ride with her in the front seat of their car every time, and we'd catsit for her every once in a while, including an extended stay where Ronan was with us for a few months. He would take full advantage of the open lap on my off days lol...but would quickly abandon me when my Mom was home or Liz was visiting. They both moved in permanently when my sister lost her job and moved back in with me and my folks...about a month before I left for Honolulu.

He'd been having some health issues and the vet had him on some heart meds. A few days ago they took him off two of the meds, but today they had to take him back into the vet, was restarted on a lasix pill, but (per the family text string) lethargic, not eating, and breathing heavy. They ended up deciding to drive him into the emergency vet, but he passed away in the car on the ride over 

Gonna miss you Ronan.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 1, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Where I worked in Tacoma Washington, there was a "hospital" that I would struggle bringing my worst enemy to.



I bet I know which one.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 1, 2018)

I’m spending the week camping at Fort Wilderness at Disney. We are having a blast.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 1, 2018)

The amount of resources available to you as a state employee I.e. retirement/ health benefits is mind boggling.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 2, 2018)

Bad weather days are long and boring. Hmm what critical care topic can I write up.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 2, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> what critical care topic can I write up.


For school or funsies?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 2, 2018)

Well, they work you to the bone... so it’s the least they can do


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 2, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Bad weather days are long and boring. Hmm what critical care topic can I write up.


You can write something with pretty pictures for me. Currently learning about things I never touch such as PA caths, a-lines, central lines, transvenous pacing, epicardial pacing, etc.


----------



## Lo2w (Nov 3, 2018)

I appreciate when the PT delivers the twins THEN calls EMS...


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 4, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> I appreciate when the PT delivers the twins THEN calls EMS...


I'd be insanely excited if I got to deliver two babies.


----------



## Lo2w (Nov 4, 2018)

PT has chief complaint of "I partied too hard and forgot I was disabled." on a fall.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 4, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> PT has chief complaint of "I partied too hard and forgot I was disabled." on a fall.


----------



## Lo2w (Nov 4, 2018)

I was trying so hard not to laugh on scene


----------



## Achilles (Nov 4, 2018)

Hey guys


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 4, 2018)

Achilles said:


> Hey guys



Woah back from the dead.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 5, 2018)

Red Dead Redemption 2 FTW!


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 5, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> View attachment 4335
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you cosplaying the villain from _Notre Dame?_


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 5, 2018)

Air Methods online written test schedule for a week from now.  Time to do some crash studying!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 5, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Air Methods online written test schedule for a week from now.  Time to do some crash studying!


It’s not super difficult but does include some critical care information


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 5, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> It’s not super difficult but does include some critical care information


Anything specific I should focus on?  Or just don't worry about it too much.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 5, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Anything specific I should focus on?  Or just don't worry about it too much.


How to calculate MAP, CCP, burn %, parkland formula, indications/contraindications for RSI meds, EKG reading (very simple).


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 5, 2018)

Ahh nothing crazy.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 6, 2018)

Ventilator adjustments for hypoxia, hypercapnia, etc


----------



## Tigger (Nov 6, 2018)

Waiting for the results on the district's sales tax resolution...here's to hoping.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 7, 2018)

Well, no one I voted for won, though honestly I can't say I'm all that surprised heh.

Though it sounds like CA voters screwed over their EMS workers by passing Prop 11 :/


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 7, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Well, no one I voted for won, though honestly I can't say I'm all that surprised heh.
> 
> Though it sounds like CA voters screwed over their EMS workers by passing Prop 11 :/



Kommiefornia never fails to deliver. I mean c’mon, we’re just a means of public transportation for them.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 7, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> Kommiefornia never fails to deliver. I mean c’mon, we’re just a means of public transportation for them.


Not at all transit workers get rights lol


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 7, 2018)

Got to attend a short ultrasound class taught by my level 1's Residents and Attendings. I have a new toy on my wish list I want my employer to get.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 7, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Well, no one I voted for won, though honestly I can't say I'm all that surprised heh.
> 
> Though it sounds like *CA voters screwed over their EMS workers by passing Prop 11* :/


Yep. That happened. As per usual, the voters were misled about what Prop 11 was about, so they passed it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 8, 2018)

Another mass shooting in CA....12 dead plus the shooter in Thousand Oaks. This is terrible.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 9, 2018)

Prop 11 passed.

Mass shooting.

California is on fire again.

Nothing new.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 9, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Another mass shooting in CA....12 dead plus the shooter in Thousand Oaks. This is terrible.


Yep. The worst part of it is that the shooting was probably preventable. He was looked at for a 5150 hold and was released. Unfortunately I have learned over the past couple years that I've got a pretty good feel for figuring out which of my patients are likely "keepers" for those purposes. Even though I've developed that feel, I do not want to go through the 5150 training to make me a nurse that's authorized to write those holds. IMHO, that's what our social workers are for.


----------



## Peak (Nov 9, 2018)

Akulahawk said:


> Yep. The worst part of it is that the shooting was probably preventable. He was looked at for a 5150 hold and was released. Unfortunately I have learned over the past couple years that I've got a pretty good feel for figuring out which of my patients are likely "keepers" for those purposes. Even though I've developed that feel, I do not want to go through the 5150 training to make me a nurse that's authorized to write those holds. IMHO, that's what our social workers are for.



I'm always shocked at how strict other states are about needing holds in order to transport. When I was in fire our protocols stated that we could take patients in to the hospital for evaluation against their will (including chemical or physical restraints if needed) if they met hold criteria without needed PD or anyone else to write a formal hold; if the doc decided that they didn't need a hold that was fine but we never ran into that issue. 

The burden on EMS/PD to take the patient to a facility in order to be evaluated is way too high, why would I expect someone trained in prehospital emergency medicine or law enforcement to be able to make the evaluation that we have a LCSW or LPC at a minimum evaluate to determine the need and level of psychiatric care?


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 9, 2018)

Peak said:


> I'm always shocked at how strict other states are about needing holds in order to transport. When I was in fire our protocols stated that we could take patients in to the hospital for evaluation against their will (including chemical or physical restraints if needed) if they met hold criteria without needed PD or anyone else to write a formal hold; if the doc decided that they didn't need a hold that was fine but we never ran into that issue.
> 
> The burden on EMS/PD to take the patient to a facility in order to be evaluated is way too high, why would I expect someone trained in prehospital emergency medicine or law enforcement to be able to make the evaluation that we have a LCSW or LPC at a minimum evaluate to determine the need and level of psychiatric care?


If you transport someone that's alert & oriented against their will, that's often considered kidnapping. Without a proper hold, I won't transport. Someone that's suicidal or homicidal, I'm getting LE involved. If I think someone should be on a "Gravely Disabled" hold, then I'm very much going to get LE involved. Those folks don't often think there's anything wrong. You don't need someone with a high level of training to do the screening in the field. You just need someone to do some screening to determine if the person meets criteria. An appropriately trained RN, LCSW, Peace Officer, etc. can do that. Given the right education and training, I wouldn't have an issue with a Paramedic doing the screening either. I do have some issues with the process as it is, and it could be improved, but at least there's a mechanism in place.


----------



## Peak (Nov 9, 2018)

Akulahawk said:


> If you transport someone that's alert & oriented against their will, that's often considered kidnapping. Without a proper hold, I won't transport. Someone that's suicidal or homicidal, I'm getting LE involved. If I think someone should be on a "Gravely Disabled" hold, then I'm very much going to get LE involved. Those folks don't often think there's anything wrong. You don't need someone with a high level of training to do the screening in the field. You just need someone to do some screening to determine if the person meets criteria. An appropriately trained RN, LCSW, Peace Officer, etc. can do that. Given the right education and training, I wouldn't have an issue with a Paramedic doing the screening either. I do have some issues with the process as it is, and it could be improved, but at least there's a mechanism in place.



We didn't transport mentally competent adults against their will, we still documented that the patient was SI/HI/Gravely disabled in their note but we didn't have to place a formal mental health hold. If there was any gray area we could call in to the ED and run the situation with the doc. I had PD/SO/State helping us to restrain patients to the cot so that we could transport to the ED.

We were basically doing what is now the M-0.5 (a full 72 hour hold is a M-1), but before the state formally established it. Since I can legally place M-1s I haven't kept up to date as to who can place the M-0.5 but @Tigger would probably know, I would assume that trained medics can place them but I could be wrong.

There is a pretty big legal burden being put on untrained or under-trained responders to place 72 hour holds which often are unnecessary or the patient in fact has a medical etiology and should be placed on a medical hold rather than a psychiatric hold. There are certain times in which it is very clear that patients are appropriate for direct admission to a CSU or psych unit, but I think saying that EMS/LEO had a genuine concern and just needed legal justification for transport to the ED is okay too. Depending on the evolution of their medical/psych exam we often drop or place M-1s in lieu of medical holds.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 9, 2018)

For my experienced paramedic friends. we are creating a new culture of education and leadership. This is a fantastic opportunity to join a department where you can teach, lead and help shape culture.

https://emtlife.com/threads/paramedic-field-training-officer.47454/


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 9, 2018)

Peak said:


> There is a pretty big legal burden being put on untrained or under-trained responders to place 72 hour holds which often are unnecessary or the patient in fact has a medical etiology and should be placed on a medical hold rather than a psychiatric hold. There are certain times in which it is very clear that patients are appropriate for direct admission to a CSU or psych unit, but I think saying that EMS/LEO had a genuine concern and just needed legal justification for transport to the ED is okay too. Depending on the evolution of their medical/psych exam we often drop or place M-1s in lieu of medical holds.


This is why many of our 5150 patients are brought to the ED for medical clearance. Often it's pretty clear the issue is psychiatric but sometimes the issue is some kind of organic disease process. The reason for the formality of a hold is that while we do allow people the right to make stupid decisions, sometimes they're not really able to make that decision because their psychiatric condition doesn't allow it. Once at the hospital, at least in California, we do have the ability to use H&S 1799, which is a 24 hour hold and can be for any medical or psych reason. Mostly it's for allowing the stupid drunk to become sober enough to go home.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 11, 2018)

Today and everyday, thank you to those of you that have served.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 11, 2018)

Peak said:


> We didn't transport mentally competent adults against their will, we still documented that the patient was SI/HI/Gravely disabled in their note but we didn't have to place a formal mental health hold. If there was any gray area we could call in to the ED and run the situation with the doc. I had PD/SO/State helping us to restrain patients to the cot so that we could transport to the ED.
> 
> We were basically doing what is now the M-0.5 (a full 72 hour hold is a M-1), but before the state formally established it. Since I can legally place M-1s I haven't kept up to date as to who can place the M-0.5 but @Tigger would probably know, I would assume that trained medics can place them but I could be wrong.
> 
> There is a pretty big legal burden being put on untrained or under-trained responders to place 72 hour holds which often are unnecessary or the patient in fact has a medical etiology and should be placed on a medical hold rather than a psychiatric hold. There are certain times in which it is very clear that patients are appropriate for direct admission to a CSU or psych unit, but I think saying that EMS/LEO had a genuine concern and just needed legal justification for transport to the ED is okay too. Depending on the evolution of their medical/psych exam we often drop or place M-1s in lieu of medical holds.


I suspect that eventually the "M-0.5 hold" will trickle down to paramedics but presently nothing has changed. Realistically I'm not sure it really will affect the day to day much. Suicidal, homicidal, and gravely disabled patients are transported against their will if necessary if they lack the capability to make informed decisions based upon a mental status exam. This happens without call-in. We are one of the few agencies in the state that write Emergency Commitment holds for grossly intoxicated (etoh and drugs). These are up to 72 hour holds that prevent patients from leaving a detox center until they are sober and can be evaluated by a mental health professional.


----------



## redundantbassist (Nov 13, 2018)

Not sure if anyone remembers me...I've left full time EMS last year (working 1-2 shifts a month per diem) and I have 1 1/2 year of med school left to go.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 13, 2018)

Well took the AirMethods written test.  We shall see what happens.  Most of it was pretty straight forward and easy.  But I also realized that I needed to review critical care meds more... Oh well.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 14, 2018)

Here's to hoping that Creighton puts together their Advanced Critical Care Transport Course. I enjoyed their original course, and would expect much of the same level of education and insight, however, geared towards experienced critical care providers.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 14, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Here's to hoping that Creighton puts together their Advanced Critical Care Transport Course. I enjoyed their original course, and would expect much of the same level of education and insight, however, geared towards experienced critical care providers.


Is this one they do regularly? I don't intend to do anything like that for a few years, but down the road I wouldn't mind it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 14, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Is this one they do regularly? I don't intend to do anything like that for a few years, but down the road I wouldn't mind it.


No, this would be separate from their current critical care course. It sounds more like CE for already certified and experienced providers with topics either in, or above and beyond an experienced providers scope of practice and education.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 14, 2018)

redundantbassist said:


> Not sure if anyone remembers me...I've left full time EMS last year (working 1-2 shifts a month per diem) and I have 1 1/2 year of med school left to go.


And then you have Residency... Yes, some of us do remember you!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 14, 2018)

Well apparently I passed the written.  (Like I said easy besides not knowing my critical care meds like I would like... (But I don't use them and don't interact with them so it is a little tricky for me)).  So will soon be contacted by the regional recruiter for a skills assessment and interview.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 14, 2018)

I am also going to note my wife has officially banned me from applying to jobs on a whim because I have a tendency to get hired.  We shall see if my streak continues.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 14, 2018)

Looking at plane tickets to fly back to LA next week for Thanksgiving (I woulda purchased sooner but...well let's just say today is payday...)
Most round trip flights are in the neighborhood of $470...not too bad I guess...but one of the travel sites has an offer for $380... but it's one of those "site unseen" kind of deals...like all the details say fly out midmorning to LA, and fly out morning of day leaving LA...no idea what carrier or specific times or layovers...but still almost a hundred bucks cheaper...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 14, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Looking at plane tickets to fly back to LA next week for Thanksgiving (I woulda purchased sooner but...well let's just say today is payday...)
> Most round trip flights are in the neighborhood of $470...not too bad I guess...but one of the travel sites has an offer for $380... but it's one of those "site unseen" kind of deals...like all the details say fly out midmorning to LA, and fly out morning of day leaving LA...no idea what carrier or specific times or layovers...but still almost a hundred bucks cheaper...


6 hour layover in Alaska...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 15, 2018)

Surprise. My "nothing" call turned into an unresponsive and a successful intubation with the king vision and the SALAD technique.

God, I still love this job.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 15, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> Surprise. My "nothing" call turned into an unresponsive and a successful intubation with the king vision and the SALAD technique.
> 
> God, I still love this job.


Got to mess with the king vision last week. A different sort of finesse than I'm used to, but I liked it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 21, 2018)

Yeah for a whip lash trip to Colorado to see family.  Pikes peak has there own ems... For what...  5 calls a year?


----------



## Peak (Nov 21, 2018)

They have an aid station at the top but they don't transport. You would be surprised at how many people over estimate their ability to handle altitude, and quite a few of our older folks have popped a pneumo up there. Same goes for all the people who get injured on bar trail and the incline, although that falls on EPSO SAR or Manitou Fire. I think AMR is still doing the transports for all of them.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 21, 2018)

Visiting my folks back in LA for Thanksgiving. Everyone is at work today, so I went and got me the first In N Out I've had in like a year and a half...so glorious..
Oh and besides the two new kittens my Mom and Sister adopted, they're dog sitting for my Aunt/Uncle, so now I really have to re-learn how to defend my lunch from two doxens and kittens!


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 21, 2018)

Now will @NomadicMedic do his famous turkey bowl story this year I wonder.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 21, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Now will @NomadicMedic do his famous turkey bowl story this year I wonder.


We shall see... But I'm listening to Alices Restaurant tomorrow.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 21, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Yeah for a whip lash trip to Colorado to see family.  Pikes peak has there own ems... For what...  5 calls a year?


I wish. Summer weekend days can see three or four calls up there per day. We go mutual aid for them pretty regularly. 


Peak said:


> They have an aid station at the top but they don't transport. You would be surprised at how many people over estimate their ability to handle altitude, and quite a few of our older folks have popped a pneumo up there. Same goes for all the people who get injured on bar trail and the incline, although that falls on EPSO SAR or Manitou Fire. I think AMR is still doing the transports for all of them.


They will transport in a ranger's vehicle to meet AMR. Which considering how long it takes AMR to get up there, usually means the patient is then doing fine and we write refusal paperwork up so once we get to the bottom they get out and on their way. Manitou Springs Fire is on the incline several times a day during the weekend it seems.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 22, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Now will @NomadicMedic do his famous turkey bowl story this year I wonder.



I’m off the carbs these days. Turkey bowls suck without the spuds. However, I am the duty supe tomorrow and there is a Wawa in my district. 

I may have passed my seasonal black cloud onto one of our new medics. She’s had every type of bad call you can think of, albeit without the benefit of a turkey bowl trigger.


----------



## Lo2w (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm making bingo cards next holiday. STEMI, Stroke and OB/contractions/imminent delivery' - thankfully the turkey remained stuffed.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 22, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> I'm making bingo cards next holiday. STEMI, Stroke and OB/contractions/imminent delivery' - thankfully the turkey remained stuffed.


I'm white clouding so hard right now that a day like that sounds like a wonderful change. A delivery would make my damn year.


----------



## Lo2w (Nov 22, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> I'm white clouding so hard right now that a day like that sounds like a wonderful change. A delivery would make my damn year.



Usually we just Uber all day, the odd critical call. Today's about what i expected, slow but legit calls. It's a nice change of pace.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 22, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> Usually we just Uber all day, the odd critical call. Today's about what i expected, slow but legit calls. It's a nice change of pace.


Same. A mix between a decent drop in overall call volume mixed with higher staffing levels has absolutely tanked my individual daily volume. I'm not used to so much sitting around.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 22, 2018)

At Thanksgiving at my Dad’s. Nice to be off.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 22, 2018)

We spent Thanksgiving at Disneyland lol. Got fed without having to cook or clean (Moms happy!) Plus rides haha


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 23, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> We spent Thanksgiving at Disneyland lol. Got fed without having to cook or clean (Moms happy!) Plus rides haha


How crowded was it?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 23, 2018)

Well... I wasn't going to buy anything today... But while sitting on my *** at work I bought an instapot off Amazon.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 23, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Well... I wasn't going to buy anything today... But while sitting on my *** at work I bought an instapot off Amazon.


So far I am one high end rifle scope and 1000 .223 bullets for reloading deep...


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 23, 2018)

I’ve been good so far. No spending for me... then again it’s been busy today so...


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 23, 2018)

luke_31 said:


> How crowded was it?


Wasnt too crazy, but def not empty lol. 30-45 min wait at the popular rides was the norm. 

Dinner reservations were at 3:15pm lol, but the turducken I ordered wasn't bad...interesting, never had it before, I'd eat it again, but in no particular rush to order it over something else lol. 

Unfortunately my sister got sick after dinner, but we learned Disney will give you a $50 voucher for new pants if you puke on yours... so there's that at least..


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 23, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Wasnt too crazy, but def not empty lol. 30-45 min wait at the popular rides was the norm.
> 
> Dinner reservations were at 3:15pm lol, but the turducken I ordered wasn't bad...interesting, never had it before, I'd eat it again, but in no particular rush to order it over something else lol.
> 
> Unfortunately my sister got sick after dinner, but we learned Disney will give you a $50 voucher for new pants if you puke on yours... so there's that at least..


Lol.  That’s not too bad a wait


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 23, 2018)

Oh yeah, I've def seen worse lol


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 23, 2018)

Hmm, my folks were kicking around the idea of me getting a Disney annual pass (last time we had those I was still in HS lol), but as out of state resident, the cheapest annual pass for Disney is $730... 4x 1 Day Park Hopper tickets at $185 each is $740... it's rather doubtful I'd go more than 3 or 4 times a year at absolute most (most likely twice, what with the whole 5 hr plane ride required lol)... maybe if they buy the So Cal Resident pass with their zip code (that ones less than $400 I think)... Still, prob cheaper to just get tix if/when I'm in town and we're planning on a trip there...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2018)

Nothing in life is quite as good as that first sip of coffee on a cold morning.


----------



## Lo2w (Nov 24, 2018)

Mobile stroke followed up with our Captain from our Thanksgiving CVA and let us know we did good, PT had TPA in 13 minutes with a positive result.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 24, 2018)

My favorite quote from a Facebook discussion: "2mg of [morphine] is an awesome dose.  For my 15 pound cat."


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2018)

Well today was the day... 4 years in the making... I finally paid off my truck.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 25, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> My favorite quote from a Facebook discussion: "2mg of [morphine] is an awesome dose.  For my 15 pound cat."


I haven't given morphine in 2+ years.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 25, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Well today was the day... 4 years in the making... I finally paid off my truck.


I did the math... at my current payment rates, I'll have all my credit card and loans payed off in 2 1/2 yrs...then spend another year saving up for a decent down payment and right back into 40-50G in debt for new car/truck payments


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2018)

The thanksgiving dinner I just made for myself turned out awesome. Was a little worried about the turkey, never done one but it turned out amazing.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> The thanksgiving dinner I just made for myself turned out awesome. Was a little worried about the turkey, never done one but it turned out amazing.


----------



## Seirende (Nov 26, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> I did the math... at my current payment rates, I'll have all my credit card and loans payed off in 2 1/2 yrs...then spend another year saving up for a decent down payment and right back into 40-50G in debt for new car/truck payments



Pretty sure that you should be able to get one that's only a couple of years old for a lot less.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 26, 2018)

Seirende said:


> Pretty sure that you should be able to get one that's only a couple of years old for a lot less.


Was gonna say the same thing. I'll likely never buy a new vehicle.


----------



## CANMAN (Nov 26, 2018)

Laparoscopic inguinal and umbilical hernia surgery tomorrow at Hopkins      15+ years of lifting in Fire/EMS and now they come out with power stretcher's . Hoping to have a solid recovery and no long lasting issues like a few buddies at the gym.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 26, 2018)

CANMAN said:


> Laparoscopic inguinal and umbilical hernia surgery tomorrow at Hopkins      15+ years of lifting in Fire/EMS and now they come out with power stretcher's . Hoping to have a solid recovery and no long lasting issues like a few buddies at the gym.



Good luck. Take the nerve blocks (TAP block or erector spinae) and listen to your surgeon as per their instructions on lifting restrictions!

I do anesthesia for a lot of these cases and the only time people come back for a re-do is six months or a year later when their hernia is back and they sheepishly admit that they didn't take the lifting instructions seriously.


----------



## CANMAN (Nov 26, 2018)

Remi said:


> Good luck. Take the nerve blocks (TAP block or erector spinae) and listen to your surgeon as per their instructions on lifting restrictions!
> 
> I do anesthesia for a lot of these cases and the only time people come back for a re-do is six months or a year later when their hernia is back and they sheepishly admit that they didn't take the lifting instructions seriously.



Will do, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Achilles (Nov 28, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Woah back from the dead.


Been slammed with work, making good money which is nice.


----------



## Lo2w (Nov 28, 2018)

We joke about turning up/on the PTs 02 at the nursing home but I finally got to see it live!

Fire: which pt is in respiratory distress?

Me, pointing to the PT calmly eating dinner and what kind the news.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm pretty sure I was in V-tach all through the Chargers/Steelers game.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 3, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Was gonna say the same thing. I'll likely never buy a new vehicle.




Eh...new has a lot of advantages.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 3, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Eh...new has a lot of advantages.


Yeah, but I can buy one with 15k miles and not be the one to take the price hit.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 3, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Yeah, but I can buy one with 15k miles and not be the one to take the price hit.


You’re assuming there’s a significant price difference between new and nearly new.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 3, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> You’re assuming there’s a significant price difference between new and nearly new.



Certain brands lose market value so fast that a 4-5 y.o. ride will cost 50% or less than a new one. All it takes is finding one with low mileage, which might take a while, but it’s worth it for some folks. Personally, my biggest issue with that is not having manufacturer’s warranty, and since all components have a shelf life, I prefer buying or leasing a new car.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 3, 2018)

Hmm...dispatched for a stroke, 92 yo F with zero neuro symptoms, but a lil chest pain... 12 lead came back with possible STEMI...


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 3, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm...dispatched for a stroke, 92 yo F with zero neuro symptoms, but a lil chest pain... 12 lead came back with possible STEMI...



We had one on Thanksgiving, 90% blockage. Calm as could be, just woke up with a bit of chest pain.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 3, 2018)

I had one go straight to or for an emergency CABG.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 4, 2018)

Had a unicorn today. Picked up at a SNF for a psych transfer and was greeted with all paperwork, a complete set of vitals and a comprehensive report on the patient's history and episode prompting the transfer.


----------



## Flying (Dec 5, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> Had a unicorn today. Picked up at a SNF for a psych transfer and was greeted with all paperwork, a complete set of vitals and a comprehensive report on the patient's history and episode prompting the transfer.


what


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 5, 2018)

Flying said:


> what



Right?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 5, 2018)

Flying said:


> what


The unicorn is that that very rarely ever happens. Usually at SNFs it’s like pulling teeth to get any information. Typically all I get is “I think your patient is in bed 5B” so I get no report, no paperwork, nothing, and have to hunt down staff members until I can get those required items.


----------



## Flying (Dec 6, 2018)

That was me being more surprised than confused. A SNF or rehab facility being ready like that has never happened for me.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 6, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> Certain brands lose market value so fast that a 4-5 y.o. ride will cost 50% or less than a new one. All it takes is finding one with low mileage, which might take a while, but it’s worth it for some folks. Personally, my biggest issue with that is not having manufacturer’s warranty, and since all components have a shelf life, I prefer buying or leasing a new car.


Yeah, but the warranty usually only covers the first few years. When you buy something that's 3-5 years old, anything that was going to go wrong that the warranty would've covered has already gone wrong.

I'd much rather buy used if it means getting a real low mileage vehicle and saving 20%, but the last couple vehicles I've bought I got new because they were specific ones that (in these parts, anyway) hold their value really well and don't cost much less used than new. Tacomas and 4runners are very much like that around here. Jeep Wranglers and 3/4 and 1-ton pickups too, especially diesels. And people drive a lot around here, so it's not uncommon to see a 5 year old vehicle pushing 100k miles already.

Saw an article somewhere (WSJ?) not long ago talking about how nationally, the price gap between used and new is much closer right now than usual. That certainly reflects what I see around here. Doesn't mean used isn't a good way to go, just depends on what you want and can or want to pay for. Cash for clunkers didn't do used car buyers any favors.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 6, 2018)

The 4runner I’d owned prior to my Tacoma had around 100k miles driven off the lot. It ran like a brand new vehicle with maybe 1-2 minor hiccups in its lifespan with me.

I actually miss it quite a bit, and got excellent trade in value when I bought my Taco almost 10 years ago. My wife loves her Highlander as it has ample room for our Disney trips. And, also ample room for our third child that’s on his way.

I love having no car payment and am currently not in the market for a new (used?) vehicle, but if it’s TLDR: you can’t go wrong with Toyotas, IME.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 6, 2018)

I honestly base my car purchases on safety and fuel economy more than anything else. Next one will be loaded with active safety tech.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 6, 2018)

My FJ cruiser is practically worth more than it was new in 2013


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 6, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> The 4runner I’d owned prior to my Tacoma had around 100k miles driven off the lot. It ran like a brand new vehicle with maybe 1-2 minor hiccups in its lifespan with me.
> 
> I actually miss it quite a bit, and got excellent trade in value when I bought my Taco almost 10 years ago. My wife loves her Highlander as it has ample room for our Disney trips. And, also ample room for our third child that’s on his way.
> 
> I love having no car payment and am currently not in the market for a new (used?) vehicle, but if it’s TLDR: you can’t go wrong with Toyotas, IME.


I’ve owned Tacos and 4runners and loved them. My wife has a 2010 rav4 with almost 200k on it and it runs like new. When she finally gets rid of it we want a new a 4Runner.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 6, 2018)

Remi said:


> Yeah, but the warranty usually only covers the first few years. When you buy something that's 3-5 years old, anything that was going to go wrong that the warranty would've covered has already gone wrong.
> 
> I'd much rather buy used if it means getting a real low mileage vehicle and saving 20%, but the last couple vehicles I've bought I got new because they were specific ones that (in these parts, anyway) hold their value really well and don't cost much less used than new. Tacomas and 4runners are very much like that around here. Jeep Wranglers and 3/4 and 1-ton pickups too, especially diesels. And people drive a lot around here, so it's not uncommon to see a 5 year old vehicle pushing 100k miles already.
> 
> Saw an article somewhere (WSJ?) not long ago talking about how nationally, the price gap between used and new is much closer right now than usual. That certainly reflects what I see around here. Doesn't mean used isn't a good way to go, just depends on what you want and can or want to pay for. Cash for clunkers didn't do used car buyers any favors.



I understand where you’re coming from. 

On the other hand, based on personal experience with domestics, the bad things start happening right on the 4-5 yrs cusp, just as the manufacturer’s warranty is about to, or just expired. I’ve had these issues with multiple Chevys and made sure to stay away from used ones whenever I could (unless I personally knew the previous owner & had a complete service record). Not a big fan of buying a bag o’cats.

At the same time, back in 2008-9 when Obama was bailing out the dying automotive industry in Detroit, GM managed to smuggle in a line of rebranded Vauxhalls. Once I saw it and having a love from 1st sight history with it, I immediately bought the Astra XR, for a steal of a price. I still drive it, just cleared 50k and the only service it had is the regular maintenance (oil, milestone tune ups etc). The only 2 big things that were replaced in these 10 years are  the ignition wires + distribution cup, and a set of tires; the latter weren’t replaced because it was going bald, but simply out of precaution due to age. It’s a great, comfortable commuter with an above average gas mileage.

And just for the record, I never disagreed with you on this subject, but IMO it’s very situational.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 6, 2018)

Remi said:


> When she finally gets rid of it we want a new a 4Runner.


We’d considered getting her a newer model 4runner, but she was set on the Highlander. I was just glad I was finally able to convince her she deserved a new vehicle.

It’s the perfect fit for a family of our size. And it also gives her the feeling of not being higher up, or in a truck. She didn’t like that about my 4runner and cringes when driving my Taco. Even though neither are quite the brodozer.

The massive windshield on her Highlander is pretty advantageous for her as well. All in all, agreed that their car lines seem efficient across the board.

@RocketMedic I can’t argue with safety either. Do you by chance own a Subaru or VW? I know those two companies really pride themselves on their safety features.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 6, 2018)

Hola. Life has been nuts and I kind of forgot about forums for a while. Started a new job, flying is awesome.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 7, 2018)

Remi said:


> Yeah, but the warranty usually only covers the first few years. When you buy something that's 3-5 years old, anything that was going to go wrong that the warranty would've covered has already gone wrong.
> 
> I'd much rather buy used if it means getting a real low mileage vehicle and saving 20%, but the last couple vehicles I've bought I got new because they were specific ones that (in these parts, anyway) hold their value really well and don't cost much less used than new. Tacomas and 4runners are very much like that around here. Jeep Wranglers and 3/4 and 1-ton pickups too, especially diesels. And people drive a lot around here, so it's not uncommon to see a 5 year old vehicle pushing 100k miles already.
> 
> Saw an article somewhere (WSJ?) not long ago talking about how nationally, the price gap between used and new is much closer right now than usual. That certainly reflects what I see around here. Doesn't mean used isn't a good way to go, just depends on what you want and can or want to pay for. Cash for clunkers didn't do used car buyers any favors.



This, coupled with the fact interest rates on used vehicles typically aren't great compared to what one can get with great credit on a new car loan. I just purchased a new Subaru Legacy last month, and when comparing new vs. used I really wasn't going to save any money and got a much better interest rate for new financing so that kinda made my decision for me.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 7, 2018)

77 years ago today...

https://www.khon2.com/special/honol...arl-harbor-attack_20180104064550530/901624816


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 8, 2018)

Halfway through CCP clinicals. Two thoughts of the day. A: I really, really, really hate being back on a day shift schedule. 2: Just a few short weeks before this will all be done and I can't wait.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 10, 2018)

So there was a pursuit that ended with the guy TC’ing at a church right behind our station. We were coming back from another call and just happened to roll past the scene as the sheriffs department was making entry. K-9, long guns, the whole nine yards. 2 hours later the ghetto bird (sheriff helicopter) is still circling overhead and the sheriffs department has a perimeter set up. Just another typical night in my roll area. Just goes to show the area I’m working in lol.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> So there was a pursuit that ended with the guy TC’ing at a church right behind our station. We were coming back from another call and just happened to roll past the scene as the sheriffs department was making entry. K-9, long guns, the whole nine yards. 2 hours later the ghetto bird (sheriff helicopter) is still circling overhead and the sheriffs department has a perimeter set up. Just another typical night in my roll area. Just goes to show the area I’m working in lol.


What station are you covering?! Sounds like some stuff that would happen at 79s


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 10, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> So there was a pursuit that ended with the guy TC’ing at a church right behind our station. We were coming back from another call and just happened to roll past the scene as the sheriffs department was making entry. K-9, long guns, the whole nine yards. 2 hours later the ghetto bird (sheriff helicopter) is still circling overhead and the sheriffs department has a perimeter set up. Just another typical night in my roll area. Just goes to show the area I’m working in lol.



Sounds exactly like Zone 5 in LACo. Not a day goes by without someone getting shot in the face.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 10, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> Sounds exactly like Zone 5 in LACo. Not a day goes by without someone getting shot in the face.


Thug up G!


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 10, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> So there was a pursuit that ended with the guy TC’ing at a church right behind our station. We were coming back from another call and just happened to roll past the scene as the sheriffs department was making entry. K-9, long guns, the whole nine yards. 2 hours later the ghetto bird (sheriff helicopter) is still circling overhead and the sheriffs department has a perimeter set up. Just another typical night in my roll area. Just goes to show the area I’m working in lol.





Qulevrius said:


> Sounds exactly like Zone 5 in LACo. Not a day goes by without someone getting shot in the face.


Reminds me of the time when I was at McCormick, we were returning to our station (Willowbrook) when we heard our sister unit from the station get dispatched to a GSW... we were about to jump the call, but then realized the address was on the same street as our station. We got back, parked (curbside there) and on the sidewalk could see the scene...

(Ghetto birds were also a nightly feature lol)

Def not something I've had to worry about too much at my current service area! (Althoigh there was a shooting a few weeks back in my 1st stations area!)


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 10, 2018)

Had a true Anatomically difficult airway today.... Unfortunately it was on a peri-arrest TAA w/ Tamponade. Fun times


----------



## Tigger (Dec 12, 2018)

Writing my resignation letter to probably the best boss I'll ever have. This sucks.

But also, my life needs some change.


----------



## Peak (Dec 12, 2018)

Tigger said:


> Writing my resignation letter to probably the best boss I'll ever have. This sucks.
> 
> But also, my life needs some change.



I feel you, I'm transferring to one of our inpatient critical care units and that was a real awkward conversation. 

Going full time at fire?


----------



## Tigger (Dec 12, 2018)

Peak said:


> I feel you, I'm transferring to one of our inpatient critical care units and that was a real awkward conversation.
> 
> Going full time at fire?


"Single role" medic at one of the county fire districts.


----------



## Peak (Dec 12, 2018)

I imagine the one that just got their mill levy increased. Is that actually going to be single role or will they have you cross staff the tender?


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 12, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Reminds me of the time when I was at McCormick, we were returning to our station (Willowbrook) when we heard our sister unit from the station get dispatched to a GSW... we were about to jump the call, but then realized the address was on the same street as our station. We got back, parked (curbside there) and on the sidewalk could see the scene...
> 
> (Ghetto birds were also a nightly feature lol)
> 
> Def not something I've had to worry about too much at my current service area! (Althoigh there was a shooting a few weeks back in my 1st stations area!)



Met one of the Willowbrook crews at St Francis last night. A somewhat new person to this area, she was all excited with telling us how they had 2 full arrests and a “GSW to the head” before the shift was even 1/2 way through. All I had to say was “Damn, that sucks.”

(What I really meant was “Sucks to be you.”)


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 12, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> Met one of the Willowbrook crews at St Francis last night. A somewhat new person to this area, she was all excited with telling us how they had 2 full arrests and a “GSW to the head” before the shift was even 1/2 way through. All I had to say was “Damn, that sucks.”
> 
> (What I really meant was “Sucks to be you.”)


That is a bit busy for even that area... she'll get to make it up with a couple shifts of nothing but etoh, psych, 3am-havent-pooped-in-2-weeks-but-no-pain, flu like symptoms...


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 12, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> That is a bit busy for even that area... she'll get to make it up with a couple shifts of nothing but etoh, psych, 3am-havent-pooped-in-2-weeks-but-no-pain, flu like symptoms...



I’m not excluding creative story telling, but in case she’s telling the truth - that childish fascination with everything dead and bloody, will either go away very soon, or she’ll have to see a medical professional for it.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 12, 2018)

The are def has more than it's fair share of "gnarly" and "cool" calls like that and they do sometimes come in waves lol... my second to last shift we had three different major auto accidents with extrication and multiple patients (including one fatality sadly) and one where we were the first unit on scene with about a half dozen patients (3 or 4 were kids... one was fairly serious, the rest were mostly all right... but me and my partner sure were feeling more than a lil overwhelmed especially since fire was taking their sweet time getting to that scene.... but I digress) after all that my last shift was literally nothing but various psych patients...

Besides, when you're brand new, having only had Hollywoods depiction of EMS, and a 120-150hrs of war stories before getting probably a rental rodeo job, getting a few gnarly calls can be exciting and make you feel like you're actually doing the E part of EMS, so I can't blame the new girl...
Then again I was happy today when I got an Activated Fire Alarm call cuz it meant I had an excuse to put on my turnouts to a call lol (though we DID have a car into a ditch, that wasn't really in a ditch... a drill on 2 1/2" hose handling... and a high school kid who managed to OD on a vape pen and CBD oil, and that was my good shift today lol)


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 12, 2018)

I’m not saying that having a bit of an adrenaline rush is a bad thing for a new hire, but having seen the “We Chase The Reaper” stickers, the fire culture-based uniform designs and the too-cool-for-school attitudes... Let’s just say, there doesn’t have to be a concentration gradient for my salt to spurt out like a geyser.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 12, 2018)

Well no phone call Monday or Tuesday.... Here is to hoping I get good news Wednesday!  All I was told is I would hear this week about the flight position.  I just want to know!


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 12, 2018)

Thought you all would get a laugh outa this:


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 12, 2018)

Yeah but our medic was out for a week and we got a spare after the engine backed into it...


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 13, 2018)

Bilateral patchy infiltrates upon CXR and feeling like you got hit by a Mac truck apparently is no match for 2 rounds of Rocephin with a twist of Solumedrol.

...thanks gods.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 13, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Bilateral patchy infiltrates upon CXR and feeling like you got hit by a Mac truck apparently is no match for 2 rounds of Rocephin with a twist of Solumedrol.
> 
> ...thanks gods.


Be thankful that you probably haven't received Rocephin IM without 1% Lido... And don't forget to keep taking the ABX as prescribed!


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 13, 2018)

Akulahawk said:


> Be thankful that you probably haven't received Rocephin IM without 1% Lido...


I did not receive Lido with either Rocephin injection. The Solumedrol was the cherry topper though.


Akulahawk said:


> ...And don't forget to keep taking the ABX as prescribed!


Yup, got the Zpack on board as well.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 13, 2018)

Amazing how much less stressful it is when the tones go off 15 min before end of shift when we still get back to station 5-10 min after shift change time lol

What is odd however, is that we have now officially been to that dentist's office more than any of the SNFs...maybe I'll go get my teeth cleaned somewhere else lol


----------



## Flying (Dec 13, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Amazing how much less stressful it is when the tones go off 15 min before end of shift when we still get back to station 5-10 min after shift change time lol
> 
> What is odd however, is that we have now officially been to that dentist's office more than any of the SNFs...maybe I'll go get my teeth cleaned somewhere else lol


Maybe there should be a one-off TV show about your department called "Vacation Station". Your area sounds weird enough to warrant that.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 14, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> I did not receive Lido with either Rocephin injection. The Solumedrol was the cherry topper though.
> 
> Yup, got the Zpack on board as well.


Rocephin hurts a lot less when reconstituted with 1% lido. When given IM without the lido, it is quite uncomfortable. If it didn't hurt that bad, you probably got the lido. I've seen the difference of lido vs no lido... and I don't ever want to give it w/o lido if I'm doing an IM injection.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2018)

Akulahawk said:


> Rocephin hurts a lot less when reconstituted with 1% lido. When given IM without the lido, it is quite uncomfortable. If it didn't hurt that bad, you probably got the lido. I've seen the difference of lido vs no lido... and I don't ever want to give it w/o lido if I'm doing an IM injection.


Oh, it most certainly was _without_ Lidocaine. The first MA was a lot more...compassionate? She’d mentioned how this particular U/C wasn’t big on reconstituting while another U/C she works at is.

 The last MA? Not so much. Let’s just say I limped on out of U/C like I had sciatica, hopped in my truck, and proceeded to curse her something awful.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 14, 2018)

On the subject of Rocephin - we had this lady who had a sore throat while on a trip in Guatemala, and was given a vial of a Rocephin-analogue. She then came back to States & proceeded with injecting herself x6, after which called 911 C/O “palpitations & dizziness”.

I don’t even...


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 14, 2018)

ST 140s, IVCD, S1Q3T3.....
No change in lead placement. Progressively symptomatic with Chest/Back Pain and Shortness of breath (Not hypoxic)....Increasing RV Strain?


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 14, 2018)

Well....all that's left is the final exam and then to take the actual test. Learned a lot in this class over the semester, but damn did I see how much more I have yet to learn.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm looking at signing up for it.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 16, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> I'm looking at signing up for it.


The UF class?


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 16, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> I'm looking at signing up for it.





StCEMT said:


> The UF class?


Creighton is still a thing. They’re looking at adding an advanced CCP course for previous attendees, and/ or those with CC experience under their belts already.

I’m not undermining U of F, but just feel Creighton shouldn’t be overlooked.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 16, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Oh, it most certainly was _without_ Lidocaine. The first MA was a lot more...compassionate? She’d mentioned how this particular U/C wasn’t big on reconstituting while another U/C she works at is.
> 
> The last MA? Not so much. Let’s just say *I limped on out of U/C like I had sciatica, hopped in my truck, and proceeded to curse her something awful.*


That's an accurate description of w/o lido... Unless you're allergic to lidocaine or you're a masochist, there's no reason not to get Rocephin IM without the lidocaine. Next time someone wants to give you Rocephin IM, kindly but forcefully tell the U/C provider and M/A that you'll report them for inflicting pain intentionally and maliciously if they do NOT reconstitute it with the lido. Make them reconstitute it while you watch. I do NOT have a problem doing this for patients of mine that would want to be certain that I'm using lido to reconstitute this stuff. I've never had anyone ask, but if they did... I'd be more than happy to oblige when it comes to Rocephin. If they won't reconstitute with lido or they won't allow you to watch them to ensure you're getting it with lido... refuse the injection. They can prescribe PO medication instead. Yes it means it takes a little longer to knock down an infection but that may be worth it to avoid feeling like you've been drop-kicked in the backside.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 16, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Creighton is still a thing. They’re looking at adding an advanced CCP course for previous attendees, and/ or those with CC experience under their belts already.
> 
> I’m not undermining U of F, but just feel Creighton shouldn’t be overlooked.


Absolutely consider it. Just didn't know if that was directed towards me or not.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 16, 2018)

Clearing the hospital an hour before end of shift thinking it would be perfect to catch one last call close to the hospital to finish the night and get out on time. Then we catch an OD arrest on the way back...


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 19, 2018)

Flying said:


> Maybe there should be a one-off TV show about your department called "Vacation Station". Your area sounds weird enough to warrant that.


How bout this for the show, I was working OT yesterday at a neighboring station, and we had a 25hr shift... all because we had one single solitary call all shift long that dropped at 0645 lol


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 19, 2018)

Oh yeah, I had mentioned it in the chat, but a few days ago (finally) had my first fire!

http://www.staradvertiser.com/2018/...nvestigating-cause-of-fire-at-maunawili-home/

We were dispatched on the 2nd alarm, pulled up fire still shooting out the windows, initially assigned to back up one of the 1st alarm companies on their attack line, eventually had to extend one of our bundles off their hose, and I got some interior time on the nozzle, which by that time was mostly mopping up hot spots and overhaul. 

But after a detail truck from another battalion dropped off fresh SCBA bottles, BC had me ride with them back to my station (which is our battalions supply depot) and bring our detail truck with more fresh bottles...SO it was also the first time in the dept. I got to drive Code 3 lol 

And our fire was only one of several that weekend
http://www.staradvertiser.com/2018/...-cause-more-than-1-million-in-damage-on-oahu/


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 19, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> Clearing the hospital an hour before end of shift thinking it would be perfect to catch one last call close to the hospital to finish the night and get out on time. Then we catch an OD arrest on the way back...



...and the next day started with an arrest out of the nursing home. Ended on a pedestrian struck. Told nights to find a priest and bless the truck.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2018)

Today's term is "succession planning." I should have written a "I got hit a buy a bus book" a long time ago but never got around to it. Now everyone wants detailed instructions on all of my admin jobs, some which people didn't even know I was doing?


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 20, 2018)

GSW, the homeboy had 7 holes in him. None of which were life threatening.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 20, 2018)

3rd arrest in as many regular shifts. Not sure who we pissed off...


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 20, 2018)

Aaaaannnnnddddd forced on Christmas Eve and day. Oh well knew it was coming at least it’s at cool stations.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 21, 2018)

Tigger said:


> Today's term is "succession planning." I should have written a "I got hit a buy a bus book" a long time ago but never got around to it. Now everyone wants detailed instructions on all of my admin jobs, some which people didn't even know I was doing?


When I took on my current position I told myself I would write one. Eighteen months later, I haven't written a single word. I'm way too busy doing my job to write about it.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 21, 2018)

GSW that turned into a traumatic arrest last night. Good old fashioned roll up the sleeves and go to work kinda call.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 21, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> GSW that turned into a traumatic arrest last night. Good old fashioned roll up the sleeves and go to work kinda call.



What was the outcome?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 21, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> What was the outcome?



Dead at the ER.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 21, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Dead at the ER.



First and only ROSC I've had was on something similar. Went into OR with pulses and died on the table.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 21, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> First and only ROSC I've had was on something similar. Went into OR with pulses and died on the table.



That’s the usual. I’ve seen (and worked) close to a hundred arrests so far, both traumatic and atraumatic, and only 1 or 2 actually made it through resuscitation and the post-arrest workup. And those who survived, had a messed up neuro. For anyone to successfully survive a full arrest, there has to be a statistically improbable combination of factors.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 21, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> That’s the usual. I’ve seen (and worked) close to a hundred arrests so far, both traumatic and atraumatic, and only 1 or 2 actually made it through resuscitation and the post-arrest workup. And those who survived, had a messed up neuro. For anyone to successfully survive a full arrest, there has to be a statistically improbable combination of factors.



I've had a handful that got ROSC and even two neuro intact that I know for sure with one other very likely. A couple others with deficit. This year though, most never got a pulse back. I got lucky and had all those factors in my first couple arrests, but that changed quickly.


----------



## Peak (Dec 21, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> First and only ROSC I've had was on something similar. Went into OR with pulses and died on the table.





Qulevrius said:


> That’s the usual. I’ve seen (and worked) close to a hundred arrests so far, both traumatic and atraumatic, and only 1 or 2 actually made it through resuscitation and the post-arrest workup. And those who survived, had a messed up neuro. For anyone to successfully survive a full arrest, there has to be a statistically improbable combination of factors.



I've had a couple of arrests that we recovered and left the hospital without deficits, including a few from when I was in EMS. Most have in kids or relatively young adults, and they have all been true medical etiology (no trauma or social/SI/street drugs). Trauma arrests have an incredibly low rate of ROSC, I want to say it is like 3-4% if they arrest in front of medical staff and less than 1% if they arrest PTA. 

I even had one lady who we got ROSC on and was complaining in full sentences prior to arrival to the hospital.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 21, 2018)

See, I don’t really count ROSC as survival. These I had plenty of. Problem is, when there’s a (mostly) dead body pumped full of catecholamines, fluids, bicarb etc and zapped a few times (not to mention a caved in chest and a bleeding trachea) which _briefly_ becomes more alive than dead, then bradies out or simply screeches to a sudden stop once again - I can’t really see it as a success.

Also, if a pt loudly complains in full sentences or fights back during CPR, you better sedate & intubate ASAP


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 21, 2018)

Looks like some decent IFR weather when I go back to work.


----------



## Peak (Dec 21, 2018)

Typically in studies survival is described as discharge from hospital but don't account for neurological outcomes.

I haven't actually had many patients survive with poor neuro outcomes, I didn't get many codes in the field that either didnt have a good neuro outcome or we just called. In the hospital we tend to support family in withdraw of care if they patient isn't going to have a favorable outcome.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 21, 2018)

Watching the Hitmans Bodyguard.. and falling in love with Salma Hayek.... again lol


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 21, 2018)

Always great when the nursing home greets you with, "its your favorite!"


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 22, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Aaaaannnnnddddd forced on Christmas Eve and day. Oh well knew it was coming at least it’s at cool stations.


AMR grinches you?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 22, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> AMR grinches you?



Not for AMR I’m super über part time there now.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 22, 2018)

The salt mine picked its annual four people to advance to Salt Miner 3 from us masses of peons. Wasn’t on list. Don’t really care too much anymore about salt mine position. But stuck in Houston for the time being because of wife getting a promotion and relatively high pay.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 22, 2018)

Well I didn't get the aero medical job.  Was told it got filled internally after having to call them to follow up.  Oh well.  Always next time.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 22, 2018)

Tigger said:


> Today's term is "succession planning." I should have written a "I got hit a buy a bus book" a long time ago but never got around to it. Now everyone wants detailed instructions on all of my admin jobs, some which people didn't even know I was doing?



I started mine the first month I was here and update it often.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 22, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Well I didn't get the aero medical job.  Was told it got filled internally after having to call them to follow up.  Oh well.  Always next time.


Don't give up hope. I tested and interviewed in May and got a rejection letter a week later. In September they called and offered me the position.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 23, 2018)

I’m strongly considering a neighboring salt mine with powerloads and equivalent pay, but all 24s.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 23, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> I started mine the first month I was here and update it often.


I think this was a good lesson for me and the organization to learn. No one here does that, it's time.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 24, 2018)

SB 1152 claims yet another victim. 

A frequent flyer homeless dude enters the ER, comes to the registration window and states an obligatory BS chief. The ER is too busy with real patients, so the registration clerk tells him to go sit in the waiting room; an hour later the dude decides that he’s waited long enough for his sandwich & orange juice, and decides to expedite things by throwing a temper tantrum plus screaming that he has a weapon which he intends to use. Cue in Code Silver.

Unbeknownst to the criminal mastermind, there are 2 SWAT cops right outside the door; they just brought in their buddy who broke an ankle during a drill, and are waiting for him to get splinted. The moment the code goes over PA, they bust in and bumrush the evil genius. 5 min later he finally gets a bed, with complimentary handcuffs. An hour later he’s off to get booked up.

Happy holidays !


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 24, 2018)

Passing back thru my old stomping grounds of far west Texas. This place is empty as heck.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2018)

Tigger said:


> I think this was a good lesson for me and the organization to learn. No one here does that, it's time.



It's a living Google doc. I haven't shared it with anyone there. If I ever decide to leave and it's on good terms, I'll share it with my boss. If I'm ever asked to leave, it'll leave with me.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 25, 2018)

SNF RT walks into room: O I wasn't expecting you to be here so soon.

Umm you guys called 911...


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 25, 2018)

Christmas at the station


----------



## Old Tracker (Dec 25, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Passing back thru my old stomping grounds of far west Texas. This place is empty as heck.



Shoulda stopped off in Ft. Stockton we had good eats for the first half of this 48. Be safe.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 25, 2018)

Old Tracker said:


> Shoulda stopped off in Ft. Stockton we had good eats for the first half of this 48. Be safe.



Definitely! I’m in CJ now but going back on Thursday. We went Ozona all the way to Van Horn, but won’t be that close to E again lol (Jeep Compass drinks fuel like an Abrams)


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Old Tracker (Dec 25, 2018)

Dang, dude, I'm outta here at 0800 tomorrow, but I'll be back Saturday night for the net 48. Drive safely out here the oilfield traffic is insane.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 25, 2018)

Hope everyone working is getting through ok!

I’m pretty happy to be in Maine this year. I bet the district is too, never once had a quiet Christmas shift.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 25, 2018)

Tigger said:


> Hope everyone working is getting through ok!
> 
> I’m pretty happy to be in Maine this year. I bet the district is too, never once had a quiet Christmas shift.



We're busier than I thought we would be.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 25, 2018)

So far all we've had is a residential smoke alarm activation (which was a bit odd cuz the homeowners were out of town and it was the bedroom alarm going off...but no smoke no fire or anything else, reset the alarm (well we took the batteries out of that one when it didnt...)


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 25, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> So far all we've had is a residential smoke alarm activation (which was a bit odd cuz the homeowners were out of town and it was the bedroom alarm going off...but no smoke no fire or anything else, reset the alarm (well we took the batteries out of that one when it didnt...)



I had a early Christmas present last night. Kitchen fire.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 25, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> I had a early Christmas present last night. Kitchen fire.


Its just after 1500 local... the time is ripening for those now here... 

I've already heard 2 different structure fire alarms dispatched in different battalions today (one only 10 minutes after shift change this morning!) I think  it ended up "Food on the Stove" calls that were downgraded to single engine handling... we'll see what the back half of the shift brings!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 25, 2018)

First call on Christmas morning went along the lines of waking up to the radio traffic at 0300 for a “request to stand-by for a single roll over with ejection”. About 10 minutes later the first EMS unit gets there and advises “confirmed single vehicle roll over with ejection with highway patrol doing CPR”. That was quickly followed by us looking at each other and saying “yeah, we aren’t going to be flying that. I’m going back to bed”.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 26, 2018)

Had a pretty sick diabetic. AMS, pulmonary edema 68%/92% (room air/O2), RR about 35 w/be pulmonary edema, BP 130/p, HR 120-180 wide/irregular, BGL HI (720 at hospital), along with a pH of 7.10, lactate of 12, and a K of 2.5. CT negative since we were treating as a possible bleed. Brief arrest post RSI and a brief episode of torsades (QTc was 516). 

Did what little I could to prep her for the ED, but they certainly had their hands full with her.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 26, 2018)

First Christmas shift flight was status seizures with a PH of 6.8. #2 was a 17 y/o that walked into the ED with unstable C5-C7 fractures.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 26, 2018)

My Christmas shift was at a station that runs 300 calls a year vs my normal one which runs around 8,000. I didn’t turn a wheel on Christmas.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 26, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> My Christmas shift was at a station that runs 300 calls a year vs my normal one which runs around 8,000. I didn’t turn a wheel on Christmas.


Even my 'vacation station' which can (and has) get no calls in a whole 3 shift cycle, we still got 2 calls yesterday (smoke alarm, and an unconscious person at 0445)


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 26, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> we still got 2 calls yesterday



Thats cute. My normal station gets 2 calls in 2 hours lol.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 26, 2018)

Hey, we have more than a few stations like that too lol... I just happen to be at the 39th busiest engine (out of 43) where we're...not lol


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 26, 2018)

New boots from “Work Power Mountain”, a Mexican bootmaker who I’m fascinated by. They’re like Bates, but a third of the price and fit well.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 26, 2018)

Last year I had a self inflicted gut shot that came in as a AAA (the whole tearing pain thing) and a narsty breather, year before a pedi status seizure and we RSIed a 13 year old for CO exposure that miraculously survived.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 26, 2018)

OMG. The matador-themed steak restaurant. SO BUENO!


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 27, 2018)

Well officially done with the CCP course. That final was a swift kick in the balls.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 27, 2018)

Suddenly I'm in Vegas... and will be there until either very late Fri or very early Saturday.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 30, 2018)

Pretty sure I would see less gun violence if I just joined the military. Rough couple of weeks for traumas.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 30, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Pretty sure I would see less gun violence if I just joined the military. Rough couple of weeks for traumas.


There is a reason the military trains in our cities. We see it a lot and get really ****ing good at managing it.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 31, 2018)

2nd time getting ROSC!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 31, 2018)

23 degrees and snowing. It's a drink coffee and watch the fireplace kinda day.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 31, 2018)

Just landed in Honolulu... its sunny, partly cloudy and 82° (w/ 54% humidity)


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 31, 2018)

Akulahawk said:


> Suddenly I'm in Vegas... and will be there until either very late Fri or very early Saturday.


Turns out I was there until very early Sat. I left at around 0045 and got home a few hours later and enjoyed NO traffic delays (unlike I had going TO Vegas...)


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 31, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Pretty sure I would see less gun violence if I just joined the military. Rough couple of weeks for traumas.


That might actually be true... because the military can cause much violence back. 

Remember that violence is violence. _How_ it is applied is up to the people applying it! Blame the people, not the tool.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 1, 2019)

VFlutter said:


> Pretty sure I would see less gun violence if I just joined the military. Rough couple of weeks for traumas.


You actually see very little violence in 99% of the military.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 1, 2019)

@CALEMT where is this?

Had the privilege last night of treating one of the first paramedics in Texas ever. She was very impressed by the progress made, she was an ambulance attendant and EMT, then medic, with Fort Bend from the mid-60s to 1980s.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 1, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> @CALEMT where is this?



My house/ cabin lol. Was 11 degrees this morning. Hard to believe in the mountains of Southern California.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 1, 2019)

22 degrees outside, but with the windchill it feels like 7. Single digits in So CAL.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 1, 2019)

This time of year is hard on those with depression or other mental illness. 

Check in on your people.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 2, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> My house/ cabin lol. Was 11 degrees this morning. Hard to believe in the mountains of Southern California.



That sounds like Big Bear.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 2, 2019)

Taking care of a newborn is exhausting, but worth it.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 2, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> That sounds like Big Bear.



Technically I live in sugarloaf, but you’re close enough.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 2, 2019)

One more shift as a full timer left and a crew gets caught on camera running a stop sign. Guess who gets to deal with the social media fallout.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 2, 2019)

Chimpie said:


> Taking care of a newborn is exhausting, but worth it.


I remember that challenge well!!!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 2, 2019)

Tigger said:


> One more shift as a full timer left and a crew gets caught on camera running a stop sign. Guess who gets to deal with the social media fallout.


Just say yup... We messed up and they are getting immediate retraining!


----------



## Tigger (Jan 2, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Just say yup... We messed up and they are getting immediate retraining!


I'm not an officer, so I get to take it up the chain, coach their response, and then disseminate. Yup, don't get and never was paid enough for that job.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jan 3, 2019)

Chimpie said:


> Taking care of a newborn is exhausting, but worth it.



That's what I like about my grand kids.  When they become work, I give them back.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 6, 2019)

Takes 10 days off between jobs...gets man flu immediately and misses a whole weekend of skiing.


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 6, 2019)

Tigger said:


> Takes 10 days off between jobs...gets man flu immediately and misses a whole weekend of skiing.


That sucks.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 6, 2019)

Bolt up!!!!!! 23-17 eliminate the Ravens!!!


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 6, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Bolt up!!!!!! 23-17 eliminate the Ravens!!!


Good luck with The Pats. Though if ever a year that they’ve looked vulnerable...


----------



## Tigger (Jan 6, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Good luck with The Pats. Though if ever a year that they’ve looked vulnerable...


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 7, 2019)

His name is Tom Brady and he haunts my dreams!


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 8, 2019)

My kid is a month old. How did THAT happen?


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 8, 2019)

Flight companies lying about ETAs is so infuriating.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 8, 2019)

Chimpie said:


> My kid is a month old. How did THAT happen?


You blinked. That's what happened...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2019)

VFlutter said:


> Flight companies lying about ETAs is so infuriating.


We have a local large flight company that does that also.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 8, 2019)

VFlutter said:


> Flight companies lying about ETAs is so infuriating.


We have a flight company that will say yes to any call.  Show up late and then figure out how to transport the patient without the equipment they said they could use/had.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 8, 2019)

Best one I've used was Native Air.  The other 2 available now are at best, "meh."


----------



## Lo2w (Jan 9, 2019)

Appreciated the SNF helping us get our patient on the cot. Until I had to untie the cot strap from the side rail and buckle it appropriately.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 10, 2019)

Chimpie said:


> My kid is a month old. How did THAT happen?



I'm *blank* years old. How did THAT happen?


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 10, 2019)

ViolynEMT said:


> I'm *blank* years old. How did THAT happen?


Ya don't want to know... though I suspect the onset of it is quite insidious and relentless.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm finally at a point where I can say I really, really like my job. It's challenging and rewarding. I lucked into a good one.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 11, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> I'm finally at a point where I can say I really, really like my job. It's challenging and rewarding. I lucked into a good one.


Need to find that kinda gem. I absolutely love my job....my management, not so much...


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 11, 2019)

What have I done... got into an argument on Facebook with some dude over whether or a gold fringe on a flag means anything or not (it doesn't)


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 11, 2019)

Facebook is de debil!


----------



## Seirende (Jan 11, 2019)

Catsitting for a friend. We temporarily have a ratio of three cats to two people.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 11, 2019)

Old Tracker said:


> El Feyboo es de debil!


Fixed it for ya’.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 12, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> I'm finally at a point where I can say I really, really like my job. It's challenging and rewarding. I lucked into a good one.



I’m applying to some adjunct teaching jobs in the Houston area and planning certs, CE, etc. but I’ve hit a professional wall @ Creek. Need to change something. Keeping a lookout for the right answer.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 12, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> I’m applying to some adjunct teaching jobs in the Houston area and planning certs, CE, etc. but I’ve hit a professional wall @ Creek. Need to change something. Keeping a lookout for the right answer.



You're limited by location. There's a LOT of good EMS leadership jobs out there. People are retiring and lots of dinosaurs are being forced out by changing cultures. I get hit up by a headhunter every few weeks or so. Nothing I'm particularly interested in leaving for, but it's nice to have options.

And before you ask, no. I won't share info on who the headhunting group is. They have to seek you out. You can't go to them. It's all about relationships. Network, network, network.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 12, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> You're limited by location. There's a LOT of good EMS leadership jobs out there. People are retiring and lots of dinosaurs are being forced out by changing cultures. I get hit up by a headhunter every few weeks or so. Nothing I'm particularly interested in leaving for, but it's nice to have options.
> 
> And before you ask, no. I won't share info on who the headhunting group is. They have to seek you out. You can't go to them. It's all about relationships. Network, network, network.



It is challenging, but I can’t complain too hard. A lot of why I’m still in Houston is my wife’s job and that they pay me decently well here. And there’s something to be said for assembling pay and experience first.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 12, 2019)

A few years at an agency isn't a bad thing... but you need to stop taking jobs as a medic and hoping to get promoted to a leadership spot. You need to move directly into one. It's very difficult to coach the team that you were just playing on.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 12, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> A few years at an agency isn't a bad thing... but you need to stop taking jobs as a medic and hoping to get promoted to a leadership spot. You need to move directly into one. It's very difficult to coach the team that you were just playing on.



I’m finding that out. Especially when the current local leadership is hand-picking their successors and leaves no room for anything


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 12, 2019)

An advice-driven EMS leadership thread spearheaded by @NomadicMedic & @RocketMedic would be palatable...


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 13, 2019)

Holy moly crazy night so far. I was running on the treadmill, we got a fire alarm (turned out to be someone cooking set off their smoke detector). I had to run upstairs from our basement gym from the middle of my run, but the other FF with me was jogging out on the road, and was about as far away from station as his route took, he had to sprint back!

After we got back to station, I decided to finish my run on the treadmill... halfway thru my run, boom, structure fire call! For an actual fire too!

1st alarm apt fire, we were 4th in (outa 4)

It was mostly just smoking... while I did get to shoot water at a couple small hot spots, mostly we did Salvage and Overhaul (cleaning up the mess we made, bringing in shop vacs ro vacuum up the excess water after cutting some holes in the ceiling to make sure the fire wasn't still going outa site)


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 13, 2019)

Ought to run on the treadmill more often Jimbo.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 16, 2019)

Two hours of BJJ tonight.  I was tired after one hour.  Moving feels funny lol.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 17, 2019)

Holy crap this thread is still going???? I remember when this was started like 10 plus year ago.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 17, 2019)

Our City&County EMS Agency (finally!!) got a new unit! It's the 21st unit on the island and 19th full time unit (plus 2 part time units). (Compared to 43 fire stations...)
They could use 5 more units... but at least it's a start 

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2019/0...ce-years-is-helping-ease-strain-ems-slightly/


----------



## Aprz (Jan 18, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Our City&County EMS Agency (finally!!) got a new unit! It's the 21st unit on the island and 19th full time unit (plus 2 part time units). (Compared to 43 fire stations...)
> They could use 5 more units... but at least it's a start
> 
> http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2019/0...ce-years-is-helping-ease-strain-ems-slightly/


For some reason, I always thought you worked in SoCal.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 18, 2019)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Holy crap this thread is still going???? I remember when this was started like 10 plus year ago.


This is the only thread left.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 18, 2019)

Aprz said:


> For some reason, I always thought you worked in SoCal.


He did. Moved to Hawaii, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 18, 2019)

Aprz said:


> For some reason, I always thought you worked in SoCal.





Akulahawk said:


> He did. Moved to Hawaii, if I recall correctly.


Yeah, I started out in LA, worked a variety of BLS IFT and BLS 911 both as an Ambulance Operator at Glendale Fire for a bit, and with Gerber, later McCormick Ambulance), until I got hired by Honolulu Fire Department, moved out here roughly year and a half ago now. I do miss my family and friends back in LA... but am much happier working here lol!


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 19, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah, I started out in LA, worked a variety of BLS IFT and BLS 911 both as an Ambulance Operator at Glendale Fire for a bit, and with Gerber, later McCormick Ambulance), until I got hired by Honolulu Fire Department, moved out here roughly year and a half ago now. I do miss my family and friends back in LA... but am much happier working here lol!


Same thing for me except I took a DoD paramedic job in Georgia.  Now I’m getting into competitive shooting as a hobby.


----------



## Eir (Jan 19, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> This is the only thread left.


Close, there is also the one about underwear.


----------



## Lo2w (Jan 20, 2019)

My IFT - despite the week-long weather forecast - has no snow plan and we are snowed in. They just asked if anyone at the base had cash to pay a plow driver.


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 20, 2019)

Lo2w said:


> My IFT - despite the week-long weather forecast - has no snow plan and we are snowed in. They just asked if anyone at the base had cash to pay a plow driver.


lol.  Talk about poor planning


----------



## Seirende (Jan 20, 2019)

First day of nursing classes tomorrow... never thought that I'd go to nursing school.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 20, 2019)

Seirende said:


> First day of nursing classes tomorrow... never thought that I'd go to nursing school.


Not to worry. You don't have to be crazy to become a nurse. We'll train you... starting tomorrow!


----------



## Seirende (Jan 20, 2019)

Akulahawk said:


> Not to worry. You don't have to be crazy to become a nurse. We'll train you... starting tomorrow!



I guess I'm ahead of the curve then.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## CALEMT (Jan 20, 2019)

Tigger said:


> View attachment 4385



God I hate the patriots.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 21, 2019)

Well... Last calls over a radio for someone you knew (even if only briefly), suck.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 21, 2019)

Put in for a PRN hospital job. We'll see how I like being on the other side of the fence from time to time.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 23, 2019)

Well it isn't too often that you have someone with an spo2 of 50 talking to you in full sentences, with no respiratory distress, or complaint of respiratory issues.  (I confirmed that with a near perfect pleth and a second spo2 monitor on a different arm.  I still don't believe it but it was real. (No cold extremities, good cap refill.))


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 23, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Well it isn't too often that you have someone with an spo2 of 50 talking to you in full sentences, with no respiratory distress, or complaint of respiratory issues.  (I confirmed that with a near perfect pleth and a second spo2 monitor on a different arm.  I still don't believe it but it was real. (No cold extremities, good cap refill.))



I had an SpO2 of 69% do the same, just the other night. Granted that her baseline was a steady x2 and she did not make much sense, but -SOB & +full sentences.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 23, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Well it isn't too often that you have someone with an spo2 of 50 talking to you in full sentences, with no respiratory distress, or complaint of respiratory issues.  (I confirmed that with a near perfect pleth and a second spo2 monitor on a different arm.  I still don't believe it but it was real. (No cold extremities, good cap refill.))



Pulmonary Fibrosis patient? I have had some with insanely low saturations, even on ABG, and still pretty asymptomatic


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 23, 2019)

VFlutter said:


> Pulmonary Fibrosis patient? I have had some with insanely low saturations, even on ABG, and still pretty asymptomatic


New heart failure with the beginnings of pneumonia is what the er doc is going with.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 23, 2019)

Qulevrius said:


> SpO2 of 69%



Giggity


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 23, 2019)

This last week has been a roller coaster. Normal, to really terrible, to really stressful/sort of terrible, to anxious, to hopeful, to _excellent_ in six days.

Let's not do it again, and I'm going to keep the excellent.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 29, 2019)

The Houston-area red shirt service is on a purge. Beware, applicants, people are getting terminated for extremely sketchy reasons. _Extremely_ sketchy reasons.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 30, 2019)

Last Sat night after a very rough start, we’re finally slowing down at around 3am. BLS line goes off, a 28 M with anxiety. Everyone rolls their eyes, the run comes in, pt is being triaged, hilarity ensues.

Triage: “what’s wrong ?”
Pt: “I’ve decided to part with life.”
Triage: “do you have a plan ?”
Pt: “I’m allergic to peanuts, so I’ll just eat some peanuts.”

I am in a 100% brain fart mode, it’s my day 5/5. He says “peanuts”, I hear “penis” and am dying...


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 30, 2019)

Well I finally got a first due working structure fire today.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 30, 2019)

https://www.usatoday.com/amp/2706471002

Just senseless. Froedtert is a major hospital in this area.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 30, 2019)

Seirende said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/amp/2706471002
> 
> Just senseless. Froedtert is a major hospital in this area.


That's just horrible :'(


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 31, 2019)

Found on the Book of Faces:


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 31, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Well I finally got a first due working structure fire today.


Nice, how was it?

Closest we got today was an electrical short call lol


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 31, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Nice, how was it?
> 
> Closest we got today was an electrical short call lol



Legit. Second story was on fire. House was stealing power for illegal activities.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 1, 2019)

Only 59 more shifts till I can sit in a recliner again! (hello new guys status).


----------



## mct601 (Feb 1, 2019)

Stepped down from my HEMS job on Monday; start my first full time nursing gig this month (ICU)

Not happy about it, but its part of the career progression.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 2, 2019)

Is chat gone or just hiding somewhere?


----------



## Scout (Feb 2, 2019)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Holy crap this thread is still going???? I remember when this was started like 10 plus year ago.









Did we ever sort out what Steth / Books / bag I should have bought?


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 2, 2019)

ViolynEMT said:


> Is chat gone or just hiding somewhere?


Gone temporarily. (hopefully) 

The new version of Xenforo, which is the platform the site uses, has completely different coding, so the old chat room no longer works.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 2, 2019)

Dark style 👍 new format is approved.


----------



## MMiz (Feb 2, 2019)

We now have chat: https://emtlife.com/chat/


----------



## Gurby (Feb 2, 2019)

MMiz said:


> We now have chat: https://emtlife.com/chat/



It tells me I don't have permission to view.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 2, 2019)

MMiz said:


> We now have chat: https://emtlife.com/chat/





Gurby said:


> It tells me I don't have permission to view.


Same here.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 2, 2019)

Scratch that, I can access chat room now 🙂


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 2, 2019)

@MMiz is still fine tuning the chat. It's completely new so old settings didn't transfer over.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 3, 2019)

Grounded due to weather haha


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 3, 2019)

Always a pleasant surprise when you go to bed and its raining then you wake up to 5 inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 3, 2019)

Well that's just great... BOTH my laptop and TV have crashed at the same time -_-


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 3, 2019)

This game is terrible football. I’m ready for this new “Alliance of American Football” (featuring teams from San Antonio and San Diego) until the Chargers return. 

Like....so terribly bad it is living up to the Halftime Show’s terrible level. HOW DO YOU NOT DO SWEET VICTORY WHEN YOU HAVE THE LITERAL CLIP SET UP FOR IT? Instead, we got lame Maroon 5.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 3, 2019)

Well now that's over I can get hyped up for Angels baseball only to get disappointed by the All Star break.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 4, 2019)

Please stop calling, people....I'd like to get off the ride now....very much so ready to just go to sleep.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 5, 2019)

Anyone know how to make an excel spreadsheet into an app?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 7, 2019)

Yeah court!  Ally other subpoenas they settled.  Not this one.  Bleh.


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 8, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Anyone know how to make an excel spreadsheet into an app?



If you’re on iOS, you can download an Office app for it. It’s not without limitations, but it works for anything not overly complicated.

Microsoft Excel by Microsoft Corporation https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/microsoft-excel/id586683407?mt=8


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 8, 2019)

I've got the Excel app and can run it, but really want to make it its own stand-alone app, not just a living spreadsheet.


----------



## Lo2w (Feb 8, 2019)

Woke up to an email from work letting me know I'm losing my station assignment and partner and being put in our float pool on the opposite shift key. Sucky start to the day.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 9, 2019)

Lo2w said:


> Woke up to an email from work letting me know I'm losing my station assignment and partner and being put in our float pool on the opposite shift key. *Sucky start to the day.*


Indeed.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 10, 2019)

Going crazy out there. Over a full quarter of the dept is out on calls right now, almost all of them downed trees, downed power lines, and blown roofs due to this storm passing thru.

Not even a named tropical storm... just high winds funneling down through the valleys in town. 

They've also been talking about storm surges, even up to 60' surf on the North Shore, like they're closing beaches, and saying if you dont live in the area, stay away...


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 10, 2019)

So I'm loving the Alliance of American Football. Currently a San Antonio Commanders fan, but the Arizona Hotshots are competing for my eyes and fandom as well. The quality of play is actually really good, the rules are nearly identical (it's not Arena football), and the costs are appropriate. I am going to see a game in San Antonio this season (runs through mid-April).

www.aaf.com


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 11, 2019)

Did my first nasal intubation in like 8 years today. Like riding a bike. With a whistle. That’s attached to a tube in some dude’s nose.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 11, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Did my first nasal intubation in like 8 years today. Like riding a bike. With a whistle. That’s attached to a tube in some dude’s nose.


I'm curious. What were the indications to do a nasal intubation?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 11, 2019)

I did an EJ... Not a cool as a nasal tube.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 11, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> That’s attached to a tube in some dude’s nose.



That chingas thingy that sounds like a cheap kazoo lol


----------



## Seirende (Feb 11, 2019)

Every once in a while a thread from a decade or so back will pop up in the new posts section. Man, EMTLife had a different vibe back in the day.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 12, 2019)

MonkeyArrow said:


> I'm curious. What were the indications to do a nasal intubation?



Overdose of unspecified meds. Originally, I thought it was opiates. Naloxone was ineffective. The patient was clenched and couldn’t protect his own airway. No RSI here. A nasal tube was the next option.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 12, 2019)

Seirende said:


> Every once in a while a thread from a decade or so back will pop up in the new posts section. Man, EMTLife had a different vibe back in the day.


It was sooooo much better. And the Sasha/medic Robb/Mr brown drama was awesome. 

I mean... It's good now.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 12, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> It was sooooo much better. And the Sasha/medic Robb/Mr brown drama was awesome.
> 
> I mean... It's good now.


Been a while since we heard those names. Mr. Brown misses Mr. Brown


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 14, 2019)

Today has been swift water rescue day. So far since 8am every call I’ve ran has involved flood water. Been up since 6am yesterday morning.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 15, 2019)

Rolled the dice on pan searing a sirloin and just opened a bunch of windows. Gamble paid off. Need a more appropriate sized cast iron skillet, but I may never put a steak on a grill after trying this way.

Went in on a quarter of a steer with some co-workers and have about 150lbs of meat coming in. Looking forward to experimenting with this.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 15, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Rolled the dice on pan searing a sirloin and just opened a bunch of windows. Gamble paid off. Need a more appropriate sized cast iron skillet, but I may never put a steak on a grill after trying this way.
> 
> Went in on a quarter of a steer with some co-workers and have about 150lbs of meat coming in. Looking forward to experimenting with this.


Pan searing with a nice butter baste is definitely the only way I cook steak now, as of two or three years ago. Never putting another steak on a grill again. The only thing I haven’t figured out yet is how to scale that up for more than a couple steaks at once.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 15, 2019)

I may need to learn to do this pan seating magic.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 15, 2019)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Pan searing with a nice butter baste is definitely the only way I cook steak now, as of two or three years ago. Never putting another steak on a grill again. The only thing I haven’t figured out yet is how to scale that up for more than a couple steaks at once.


Maybe there is a good way, but between trying to track times, keep the butter baste going, flipping, and then whatever other little things you add in, it seems like it could become a bit much after a point.



PotatoMedic said:


> I may need to learn to do this pan seating magic.


Pat it dry. Brown sugar, salt, pepper, steak seasoning, anything else you prefer. Get the pain nice and hot. Olive/canola/peanut oil (whatever you keep around). Put it in for 2 minutes. Flip. Butter (and rosemary, etc. If you wanna go further). 2 more minutes. Do each side once more for a minute while basting with butter. Done.


----------



## Lo2w (Feb 17, 2019)

Try reverse sear. Only way I'll do mine. Nice thick ribeye, pat dry and salt a night or two before cooking. Leave open in the fridge. Then 275 f until it hits your ideal temp, I've been pulling mine at 122-123. Resting for 8-10 minutes while I finish cooking whatever else then pan seared for a minute or so each side in a hot pan.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 17, 2019)

Oil changes in a snowy driveway in 20 degree weather always makes for an interesting experience.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 19, 2019)

Tried the reverse sear tonight, but it's a crapshoot without a thermometer. Was still real good, but definitely cooked more than I like.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 20, 2019)

Man my oven sucks, I bought a new in oven thermometer (no built in one)... took an hour set at 450 to reach 425... 30 min more set to 500 to actually reach 450...


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 20, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Man my oven sucks, I bought a new in oven thermometer (no built in one)... took an hour set at 450 to reach 425... 30 min more set to 500 to actually reach 450...


That’s pretty bad. Mine is only off by like 15 degrees and it takes about ten minutes longer than when it says it’s at temp.


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 20, 2019)

While on the subject of cooking, I’d like endorse the Instant Pot. It’s head & shoulders above the traditional rangetop pressure cooker and has fantastic outcomes. 

(No, I’m not being paid to advertise it.)


----------



## Lo2w (Feb 20, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Tried the reverse sear tonight, but it's a crapshoot without a thermometer. Was still real good, but definitely cooked more than I like.



I picked up a probe thermometer at Target for $ 14-15 that's worked great. And it's TSA approved.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 20, 2019)

Amazon is your friend


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 20, 2019)

Amazon is love. Amazon is life.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 21, 2019)

Anyone have any knowledge on Florida agencies? Specifically in the Patrick AFB area such as Osceola.


----------



## Seirende (Feb 28, 2019)

Being an aunt is a sweet gig.


----------



## Old Tracker (Feb 28, 2019)

Seirende said:


> Being an aunt is a sweet gig.



Kinda like being a grandparent. When you get tired of them send them home.


----------



## Seirende (Feb 28, 2019)

Old Tracker said:


> Kinda like being a grandparent. When you get tired of them send them home.



The difference is that to get grandkids you have to have your own kids first. When you're an aunt, your sibling does all the work.


----------



## Old Tracker (Feb 28, 2019)

It's not bad as long as they can't really walk, starts going south when they can walk and talk, and really goes down hill when they're teens and know everything.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 28, 2019)

Next couple months are gonna be rough. Need to work a bunch of OT so I can buy a house.


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 28, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Next couple months are gonna be rough. Need to work a bunch of OT so I can buy a house.



And then it’ll get rough a little longer, as you’re dealing with brokers, agents, loan occifers, escrow etc. But it’s totally worth it.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 28, 2019)

Qulevrius said:


> And then it’ll get rough a little longer, as you’re dealing with brokers, agents, loan occifers, escrow etc. But it’s totally worth it.



Luckily where I'm moving to my relator is a family friend so that alleviates a lot of the headache.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 4, 2019)

Gotta love getting a call saying the house is flooding... from the drains. Plumber (hopefully) inbound. Once main drain is unclogged, will have some cleaning to do. Yippee.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 4, 2019)

Update: $150 later and we’ve got a now very clear main drain line. Hopefully it’ll stay that way!


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 8, 2019)

Trying to creatively answer pre-qualification questions for a job you techicnally aren't qualified for....Just put my resume through so I can smooth talk you


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 8, 2019)

Well at least if they're gonna wake us up for some BS at midnight, we got to break out the irons and saws and cut our way into the wherehouse...

(It was a little commercial kitchen and some water line was left on overnight, it overflowed, and had water pouring out of the building... well it still had the old businesses name on the outside "Fuel Traders Inc" and said water smelled of soured poi and was murky from the residue it picked up, so security seeing/smelling this on the outside called up, and we ended up needing to break in to shut off the flow of water... and confirm it was actually water and not really a fuel and a Hazmat situation lol)


----------



## dutemplar (Mar 9, 2019)

Went on a brief anniversary trip last month to Zanzibar.  An irrelevant but cute picture, "Come on honey, it's time to go.  The plane isn't going to wait."


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 9, 2019)

Nice pic


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 10, 2019)

I can't believe our little one is three months old. Three months! It's insane.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 10, 2019)

They grow so fast!  My kiddo is almost two and it feels like a blink of an eye from when he was born.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 10, 2019)

One of those nights, late alarm means we didnt get to bed until midnight, they bop us for an alarm at 3am, but realize it's in a neighboring district, try to go back to sleep only to be bopped out again an hour later at 4am to relocate to another station because of a brush fire... only to get assigned to said brush fire ourselves while still enroute... stayed on the fire line until 9:30 when we were relieved by the oncoming shift (shift change is normally 800). 1045 by the time we're back at station, cleaned up, ready to drive home, but luckily the Capt put us in till 1100... and did I mention all this was an overtime shift? 

The fire is actually a fairly big one (for us anyway, we dont get those monsters CalFire has to deal with). Normally a brush fire is a single engine (or engine and tanker) response, sometimes a second company called in to assist... we were like the 6th engine dispatched, out of at least 9 on scene when we cleared, plus both department helicopters providing water drops (and an additional Quint assigned to support that) plus all 5 water tankers we have, the Ops Chief ended up coming out. Some 50 personnel, which is 20% of our on duty personnel were assigned to this 4am fire... Oh yeah, the Federal Fire Dept sent like 3 of their own engines and 3 tankers and some brush trucks out (the fire was encroaching one of the military bases)

So yeah, very def glad to be home, and just in zombie mode lol


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 10, 2019)

Chimpie said:


> I can't believe our little one is three months old. Three months! It's insane.


I'm tellin' ya... _*don't blink, they grow too fast...*_


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 10, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> The fire is actually a fairly big one (for us anyway, we dont get those monsters CalFire has to deal with).



My last veg fire was in December. Relatively small one, only like half an acre. Day 1/6 (3 days OT) would be on daylight savings. I know it's technically not an hour earlier, but I'm still saying I woke up at 3:45 instead of 4:45.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 10, 2019)

Weird call last night, old guy with COPD but also subtle weakness...and a sugar of 33 that just would not stay up with D10. Like we’d get three or four minutes of weakness, then glucose levels would plummet again.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 11, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Weird call last night, old guy with COPD but also subtle weakness...and a sugar of 33 that just would not stay up with D10. Like we’d get three or four minutes of weakness, then glucose levels would plummet again.


Was he also a type 2 diabetic?


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 11, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Weird call last night, old guy with COPD but also subtle weakness...and a sugar of 33 that just would not stay up with D10. Like we’d get three or four minutes of weakness, then glucose levels would plummet again.


What kind of range were you getting on the sugar?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 11, 2019)

Insulin pump you didn't see? (Don't ask me how I know about that)


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 11, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Insulin pump you didn't see? (Don't ask me how I know about that)


Been there too


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 11, 2019)

I’m so exhausted I don’t know how much longer I can keep up.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 11, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> What kind of range were you getting on the sugar?


33-37, then 112 after 5 grams of dextrose, then 55 5 minutes later, then 113 after 10, then 68 after 5 minutes, then pushed the last 10 grams. No insulin involved 

This new gig is OK, but the 24/48 is not superb. Mandatory OT due to low staffing does not help.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 12, 2019)

Finals week... 1 down, 3 to go!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 12, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> 33-37, then 112 after 5 grams of dextrose, then 55 5 minutes later, then 113 after 10, then 68 after 5 minutes, then pushed the last 10 grams. No insulin involved
> 
> This new gig is OK, but the 24/48 is not superb. Mandatory OT due to low staffing does not help.


What's the new gig?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 12, 2019)

I kind of wish TPATC would replace PHTLS/ ITLS at least for HEMS agencies. The latter feels like watered-down redundancy.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 12, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> I kind of wish TPATC would replace PHTLS/ ITLS at least for HEMS agencies. The latter feels like watered-down redundancy.


It is for us company wide. PHTLS is still being offered for the counties that require medics have it but we all have to have TPATC.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 13, 2019)

The flight service I dispatch for moved to tpatc years ago.  I'm hoping to get in one of their classes.

On another note.  I got to do a FW transport for the private I work for.  Yeah for my first flight.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 13, 2019)

Now that's how to run a call: "BEE DOO BEE DOO BEE DOO!! Engine 19 syncope.... ... ...Engine 19 stand down, per EMS disregard.."


----------



## Tigger (Mar 14, 2019)

The word of the set is bombogenesis. 

24 hours of blizzard ops to start the 48 mmhm sure great.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 16, 2019)

So the last day on my 6 day work bender went as followed: 

Up all night on a vegetation fire 
Late relief still has me at the station on my one day off
I go back in for my normal shift tomorrow

No rest for the wicked for me. But atleast I have vacation after this next shift.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 16, 2019)

So update I finally got relief at 1700 and pulled into home at 2000. Wake up at 0445 tomorrow to be at the station around 0700. It's beer 30 for sure...


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 16, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> So update I finally got relief at 1700 and pulled into home at 2000. Wake up at 0445 tomorrow to be at the station around 0700. It's beer 30 for sure...


Well hopefully you made a pretty penny in OT pay to more than cover that beer


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 16, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Well hopefully you made a pretty penny in OT pay to more than cover that beer



Lets just say the extra 9 hours paid for my beer(s), the gas to drive to work tomorrow, the gas to drive to Prescott after my shift, the gas for the drive from Prescott to Show Low, and the gas from Show Low to home.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 18, 2019)

Everyone ok out in Palm Springs? I heard AMR lost a medic in an off duty wreck.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 18, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Everyone ok out in Palm Springs? I heard AMR lost a medic in an off duty wreck.


Yeah. He was one of our Paramedic FTOs. A truly great guy who you could never say a bad word about. He just got off a 12-hour shift and was only a mile or two away from our base. We still have employees who are unaware of the incident.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 18, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Everyone ok out in Palm Springs? I heard AMR lost a medic in an off duty wreck.



It's been a rough day.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 20, 2019)

First day of spring my ***... 34 degrees and snowing...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 20, 2019)

First day of spring... Free ice cream from DQ and free pizza for being a first responder.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 23, 2019)

Respond to an OD in the middle of the intersection. Start to do things.

Bystanders:


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 28, 2019)

I can not wait to move to Arizona in the fall. California vehicle registration for a 2008 Toyota Tacoma (11 year old vehicle mind you) with 168,000 miles was $300...


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 29, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I can not wait to move to Arizona in the fall. California vehicle registration for a 2008 Toyota Tacoma (11 year old vehicle mind you) with 168,000 miles was $300...


I have 2 vehicles and its barely half that in Indiana.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 29, 2019)

Enjoy the elk hunting


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 5, 2019)

Question: new job routinely holds people (on a 24/48) to cover other shifts, to include wheelchair van. Also downs trucks sporadically throughout the night from central station, sends crew in wheelchair van to take people home or wherever. I’ve done more WCV “stuff” today (3) than ever in my ten-year career (0) and I feel pretty much like a ten-year critical care/911 paramedic demoted to wheelchair car would. Pay is good but that’s primarily a function of the 56-hour average schedule 24/48s yield. Am I being an immature burro for feeling insulted that I’m being woken up during a steady 24 hour shift (maybe 3 hours of sleep) for a WCV at 0430, or that I’m being used as a chair car jockey in the first place?

Hospital based service, rural 911, central station does almost all IFT work and newbs are stranded here.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 5, 2019)

This is my day


Like...not depressed, enjoy EMS, but dislike IFT when it’s wheelchair van.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 5, 2019)

I definitely wouldn't want to be woken up that early in the morning for a damn wheel chair van trip home.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 5, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> I definitely wouldn't want to be woken up that early in the morning for a damn wheel chair van trip home.



It got worse. I spent literally all day today on the wheelchair van, as a passenger, because the ambulance broke down and we have no ready spares due to other commitments. I spent twelve hours as a WCV passenger/driver accompanying my partner around on the chair car and I am not happy about it. I feel like a Hornet pilot demoted to yellow cab. NOT a happy camper. I feel disrespected.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 5, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> It got worse. I spent literally all day today on the wheelchair van, as a passenger, because the ambulance broke down and we have no ready spares due to other commitments. I spent twelve hours as a WCV passenger/driver accompanying my partner around on the chair car and I am not happy about it. I feel like a Hornet pilot demoted to yellow cab. NOT a happy camper. I feel disrespected.


While I may not be content with my current arrangements, at least this wouldn't ever happen. But I do get my fair share of BLS transfers, so I guess it's all the same.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 6, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> While I may not be content with my current arrangements, at least this wouldn't ever happen. But I do get my fair share of BLS transfers, so I guess it's all the same.



Is it petty to dwell on this and feel disrespected and negative about it?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 6, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Is it petty to dwell on this and feel disrespected and negative about it?


Only if you were promised cct/also/bls only.  If you knew wc was part of it then you can be upset but don't dwell on it.  And for your general health I wouldn't dwell on it... Though it may cause me to find a new employer.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 6, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Is it petty to dwell on this and feel disrespected and negative about it?


Yes.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 6, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Only if you were promised cct/also/bls only.  If you knew wc was part of it then you can be upset but don't dwell on it.  And for your general health I wouldn't dwell on it... Though it may cause me to find a new employer.



There was never any mention of wheelchair. But it’s the same hospital owning it, and EMS staffs it.

I enjoy the rural 911 and ALS/CCT. Those are motivators. I don’t mind BLS transports. But I do feel angry and disrespected by being put on dialysis wheelchair action.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 6, 2019)

I'd be pissed about waking up at 430 for it, but realistically BLS IFT is no different than being on a wheel chair van. Just fancier wheels. If it's just one day? Eh, **** it, easy money for you. If it happened a lot I'd be a lot less happy.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 6, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Is it petty to dwell on this and feel disrespected and negative about it?


I certainly wouldn't tolerate working at a place where that type of thing was the norm, but very often the way we respond to a situation has as much or even more effect on us that the situation itself. Disrespect was almost certainly not intended by anyone. You are choosing to feel that way. And dwelling on it is only hurting yourself. Let it go but if it keeps happening and you dislike it more than you value the job overall, find another one.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 6, 2019)

Heck, at my flight job they announced a couple months ago that when the weather was not flyable we would be doing ground transfers we had a decent amount of people who felt disrespected haha


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 6, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Heck, at my flight job they announced a couple months ago that when the weather was not flyable we would be doing ground transfers we had a decent amount of people who felt disrespected haha


Oh no, leg room, cushier seats, and a relatively quiet work space? What a travesty. 😂


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 6, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Oh no, leg room, cushier seats, and a relatively quiet work space? What a travesty. 😂


Exactly. Yes it changes my transport time from 50 minutes to 150 minutes but I also have better lighting, more room, much quieter, don’t have to worry about falling out of the sky. Now we are also starting to do fixed wing transfers which is another interesting change.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 6, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Exactly. Yes it changes my transport time from 50 minutes to 150 minutes but I also have better lighting, more room, much quieter, don’t have to worry about falling out of the sky. Now we are also starting to do fixed wing transfers which is another interesting change.


If I wasn't in this transition point, there is a service a friend works at that does fixed wing and it looks like an awesome place. I'd have already applied if I had a longer window of time to work with.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 6, 2019)

I wish I could find a place to do regular FW transports.  I'd even commute via commercial aviation if they paid well enough.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 6, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> I wish I could find a place to do regular FW transports.  I'd even commute via commercial aviation if they paid well enough.


That's actually what he does. Two week cycles.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 6, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> I wish I could find a place to do regular FW transports.  I'd even commute via commercial aviation if they paid well enough.


There are plenty of different agencies in CA and AZ that do only FW or a frequent amount of FW


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 6, 2019)

While I'm grateful for the extra cash driving for Uber last year provided that payed bills that wouldn't have been payed otherwise... the fact that you're a 1099 self employed contractor means my taxes were.... complicated this year. 
Particularly state taxes. Turns out self employed small business owners (which is what you technically are to the state being an Uber driver) apparently have to file state income taxes _quarterly. _
I talked to a CPA, and right off the bat, looks like I may owe the state $500 on taxes  if i dont get a larger refund from state income taxes on my regular income

Good news is that I've been able to pick up enough OT here that I haven't needed to do any Ubering since last October and now they just increased how many hours of OT we're allowed to pick up... 
So hopefully next years taxes will be a one and done W2 lol


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 7, 2019)

Another day, hopefully some work with purpose...

Anyone know of any better uses for a passionate, educated, clinically-intelligent critical care medic than primary BLS IFT and wheelchair shenanigans?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 7, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> There are plenty of different agencies in CA and AZ that do only FW or a frequent amount of FW


I'll have to do some research into that.  But probably not for a year as I've decided that instead of two year to get my bachelor's degree... I'm doing it in 1.  Bring on 12 credits, a full time job, a part time job, one toddler, and one newborn!


----------



## Tigger (Apr 7, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> While I'm grateful for the extra cash driving for Uber last year provided that payed bills that wouldn't have been payed otherwise... the fact that you're a 1099 self employed contractor means my taxes were.... complicated this year.
> Particularly state taxes. Turns out self employed small business owners (which is what you technically are to the state being an Uber driver) apparently have to file state income taxes _quarterly. _
> I talked to a CPA, and right off the bat, looks like I may owe the state $500 on taxes  if i dont get a larger refund from state income taxes on my regular income
> 
> ...


With even casual 1099 income, you can pretty much say goodbye to any hope of a refund barring college or home owner credits. But it makes sense...you didn't pay a dime on your uber income so the tax man is going to want their cut eventually.

I'd rather pull money out of my savings at the end of the year to pay up than get a refund check, which was basically my money in uncle sam's zero interest, one year CD.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 7, 2019)

Take a short vacation and I'm already reminded on my first day back why I want to leave this place.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Apr 8, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I can not wait to move to Arizona in the fall. California vehicle registration for a 2008 Toyota Tacoma (11 year old vehicle mind you) with 168,000 miles was $300...




Wait wait wait. I've been off the forum for a bit. Arizona? Exactly where in the Az?


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 8, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> I'll have to do some research into that.  But probably not for a year as I've decided that instead of two year to get my bachelor's degree... I'm doing it in 1.  Bring on 12 credits, a full time job, a part time job, one toddler, and one newborn!


You sir, are a braver man than I. Valiant efforts hardly go unnoticed, so best of luck with all of it.

We’re currently in “countdown-til-our-first boy-mode”. Any day now...


----------



## MunchkinMedic (Apr 9, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I can not wait to move to Arizona in the fall. California vehicle registration for a 2008 Toyota Tacoma (11 year old vehicle mind you) with 168,000 miles was $300...


Welcome to AZ! Let me know when you make it out here & I’ll take you out for a drink or two


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 9, 2019)

MunchkinMedic said:


> Welcome to AZ! Let me know when you make it out here & I’ll take you out for a drink or two



I’d be down for that. Like I said the move will be end of August unless I find something sooner.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 11, 2019)

I’m still considering CA myself lol


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 11, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> I’m still considering CA myself lol


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 11, 2019)

Scientists: develop an algorithm using 5 million gigs of data and 8 observatories around the world to work together to take a picture of a black hole 55 million light years away

Also scientists: For the last time, the Earth is *round*... and seriously, get your damn vaccinations before measles makes its comeback to kill us all! Its *why* we made those in the first place!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 13, 2019)

Nothing like being on stand by for the first flight of the worlds largest airplane.


----------



## Seirende (Apr 13, 2019)

Found this guy in the gutter, he/she is heading to the wildlife clinic in a little bit here.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 13, 2019)

Racking up the OT... get called for a PM (2000-0800) shift tonight, then they called a few min later, they were shorthanded enough that they asked me to stay over another 4 hours till noon (we're capped at 36hours we can work straight, with an 8 hour break required)


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 13, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Racking up the OT... get called for a PM (2000-0800) shift tonight, then they called a few min later, they were shorthanded enough that they asked me to stay over another 4 hours till noon (we're capped at 36hours we can work straight, with an 8 hour break required)



Not including my built in 76 hours of OT (cause 72 hr work week) I have 144 hours of additional OT this month. 220 hours total.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 13, 2019)

We average 56 hrs per week on our normal Kelly schedule (121 hrs per 15 day pay period) so that's not counted as overtime. So not counting 5 24hr regular shifts this pay period (1st thru 15th) I have an additional 59hrs and 45 min of OT (just shy of 180 hrs total)... and I'm actually hoping for at least one more additional 12hrs before the last day of the pay period, can possibly get a 24 even (maybe, hopefully lol), which if I got would put me at 192-204 total hrs this period.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 13, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> There was never any mention of wheelchair. But it’s the same hospital owning it, and EMS staffs it.
> 
> I enjoy the rural 911 and ALS/CCT. Those are motivators. I don’t mind BLS transports. But I do feel angry and disrespected by being put on dialysis wheelchair action.


Did you switch employers?


----------



## Tigger (Apr 13, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> We average 56 hrs per week on our normal Kelly schedule (121 hrs per 15 day pay period) so that's not counted as overtime. So not counting 5 24hr regular shifts this pay period (1st thru 15th) I have an additional 59hrs and 45 min of OT (just shy of 180 hrs total)... and I'm actually hoping for at least one more additional 12hrs before the last day of the pay period, can possibly get a 24 even (maybe, hopefully lol), which if I got would put me at 192-204 total hrs this period.


I'm on 48s...and worked one day at each of my three side jobs this week. I hate myself. 132 hours this week. 

But Arizona next week and three trips in June soooo.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 13, 2019)

Yeah I'm saving up for an Alaska cruise in August that my family are already going on, and are really looking forward to me joining them (I have to split a cabin with my sister though..) Have to save up fir the tickets to get on the boat, airfare to get to the boat, renew my Passport (since the ending port is Vancouver, Canada), save up for excursions and whatnot while on the boat... and save up for the week off work (4 shifts) I'd be taking so as to ensure the bills still get paid lol.

After that... I've been eyeing finally getting a spray in bedliner and locking  bedcover (theres a really fancy roll up one that's like 1800 bucks, but that also has a motor and remote... dont think I need to get that fancy lol)

Of course to pay for all that I'm practically living at work and just visiting my apartment every so often... good thing I like my job and can actually sleep at my normal station lol (I do try to pick up OT at busier companies, but that's actually hit and miss...)


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 13, 2019)

@Jim37F Alaska is by far my favorite place I've ever been


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 13, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah I'm saving up for an Alaska cruise in August that my family are already going on, and are really looking forward to me joining them (I have to split a cabin with my sister though..) Have to save up fir the tickets to get on the boat, airfare to get to the boat, renew my Passport (since the ending port is Vancouver, Canada), save up for excursions and whatnot while on the boat... and save up for the week off work (4 shifts) I'd be taking so as to ensure the bills still get paid lol.
> 
> After that... I've been eyeing finally getting a spray in bedliner and locking  bedcover (theres a really fancy roll up one that's like 1800 bucks, but that also has a motor and remote... dont think I need to get that fancy lol)
> 
> Of course to pay for all that I'm practically living at work and just visiting my apartment every so often... good thing I like my job and can actually sleep at my normal station lol (I do try to pick up OT at busier companies, but that's actually hit and miss...)


I just got a roll up bed cover for my truck. It has been great so far.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 14, 2019)

@DesertMedic66 Which one did you get? Granted this is a 6-12 months away (more likely 9+ months) purchase but still lol. 

My Dad has a BackFlip for his truck, he really likes it. I do like that style much better than the simple hinged 1 piece, but our Captain has a roll up style that looks pretty cool, I think I'd like that better.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 14, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> @DesertMedic66 Which one did you get? Granted this is a 6-12 months away (more likely 9+ months) purchase but still lol.
> 
> My Dad has a BackFlip for his truck, he really likes it. I do like that style much better than the simple hinged 1 piece, but our Captain has a roll up style that looks pretty cool, I think I'd like that better.


I got the Bak Revolver X4 Rolling. Same company that makes the BakFlip.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 14, 2019)

I'll have to check it out (of course my Facebook is already full of ads for Weather Tech and Tonneau covers lol so one more wont hurt)


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 14, 2019)

This is the über premium, $1,800 one I saw that I like (but I dont need to drop eighteen hundo bucks on one lol):


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 14, 2019)

Huh, so one of the 2-bedroom apartments in my building was having an open house, so I popped in out of curiosity. Slightly bigger (800ish sq ft vs my 1 BR 600ish), with much newer/nicer appliances than mine ha, and if I understood the real estate agent right, monthly price is cheaper than my current apt?! (I pay $1500/month, this one is implying as low as $700/mo?! The realator mentioned something about $1300/mo, but she had a thick accent I had a hard time understanding her)

I took a flier, might just have to enquire about moving lol

If I could, a bigger (if only slightly) place for less money (if only slightly) still same commute and everything cuz same building lol, yes please! It's one floor above mine, so even moving would be relatively easy haha

Will def have to email them and check it out...


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 16, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> While I'm grateful for the extra cash driving for Uber last year provided that payed bills that wouldn't have been payed otherwise... the fact that you're a 1099 self employed contractor means my taxes were.... complicated this year.
> Particularly state taxes. Turns out self employed small business owners (which is what you technically are to the state being an Uber driver) apparently have to file state income taxes _quarterly. _
> I talked to a CPA, and right off the bat, looks like I may owe the state $500 on taxes  if i dont get a larger refund from state income taxes on my regular income
> 
> ...





Tigger said:


> *With even casual 1099 income, you can pretty much say goodbye to any hope of a refund* barring college or home owner credits. But it makes sense...you didn't pay a dime on your uber income so the tax man is going to want their cut eventually.
> 
> I'd rather pull money out of my savings at the end of the year to pay up than get a refund check, which was basically my money in uncle sam's zero interest, one year CD.


Yup. Tax man cometh. With what I owed on Uber, balanced out by my refunds from regular W2 income, I owe the State of Hawaii a grand total of... $67.00
I'm getting a net refund from Uncle Sam of $28.00

Oh, but I had to pay $324 to the CPA to do all that -_- So a total net loss of 363 bucks.

I hate tax season. Hopefully next year I'll just have one and done W2 and just throw it in Turbo Tax or something and be done with it...


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 18, 2019)

With all the OT that I worked this past year and with my wife's income... I found we owed less than $600 (combined). Had she not worked this year, we'd have gotten a very nice refund. 

Still, it could have been worse...


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 18, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I got the Bak Revolver X4 Rolling. Same company that makes the BakFlip.


I just put money down on the Roll N Lock; I wanted something with a lock on it. I did see the BakFlip, and it was pretty nice.

It was either buy a bedcover to store more in my truck bed, or buy a new truck to accommodate the pending bambino. I like not having truck payments too much though.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 18, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Huh, so one of the 2-bedroom apartments in my building was having an open house, so I popped in out of curiosity. Slightly bigger (800ish sq ft vs my 1 BR 600ish), with much newer/nicer appliances than mine ha, and if I understood the real estate agent right, monthly price is cheaper than my current apt?! (I pay $1500/month, this one is implying as low as $700/mo?! The realator mentioned something about $1300/mo, but she had a thick accent I had a hard time understanding her)
> 
> I took a flier, might just have to enquire about moving lol
> 
> ...


And so it turns out this 838 sq. Ft. 2BR 1 bath apartment is not for rent, but for sale. As in take out a $399,800 mortgage (PLUS the $70]/mo taxes and fees on top of mortgage payments) vs my monthly rental (608 sq ft 1BR 1 bath) for $1500/mo...

Hmm, dont think ima take a $400K mortgage out on an 800sqft apt...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 20, 2019)

While working the Coachella and Stagecoach festivals can easily be hell due to constant calls and 12 hours in the 100 degree weather it can also be a lot of fun and end up with some great pictures and really unique artwork


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 20, 2019)

So apparently the fuel cards sort of work maybe....but “the hospital pays the bills.”


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 20, 2019)

Just got my vehicle registration notice, and holy *$^@! They want $465.80 😲😩😰


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 26, 2019)

We finally got our Boy. We’re pretty excited.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 26, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> We finally got our Boy. We’re pretty excited.



Where’d you get him? Walmart? Target? Babies R Us?


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 26, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Where’d you get him? Walmart? Target? Babies R Us?


Fedco...Google it


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm glad to see this thread is still going strong


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 27, 2019)

It is a good thing they are cute... The return policy sucks!


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 30, 2019)

Dang, yesterday there was a helicopter crash in our area (barely a block past our first in boundary), just less than 2 hours getting off shift (so I was just at home wondering why I saw both Hazmat and a heavy Rescue responding down the freeway lol).

Even crazier is that the crash was still alarmed by EMS. Unit was responding to another unrelated call when the helo crashed like 30 feet behind them on the road, so they turned around and called it in, helped pull 2 people out of the wreckage (unfortunately all 3 people aboard were already KIA)


----------



## StCEMT (May 1, 2019)

Found out my stroke patient refused tpa....I don't think I've ever had that happen....


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 2, 2019)

I'm pretty sure I would refuse tpa and just go straight to ir for direct intervention.  The data says to will kill you or probably not do anything.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 2, 2019)

If its TPA or nursing home give me all of the TPA


----------



## Tigger (May 2, 2019)

I need to unload some part time employment, but I don't know how I could ever quit here.


----------



## Jim37F (May 2, 2019)

That's a nice looking truck. Is it sad that I'm a bit jealous of the blue lights? Lol #whacker status 😅

Speaking of trucks, turns out on top of the vehicle registration fees, I have to go get a safety inspection ($25 for that)

And now to pass the Safety Inspection (I can't finish the registration without that), I need to replace the center rear brake light (10 bucks, easy peasy, did that in 2 min with the screwdriver on my multitool lol),

Buy 2 new tires cuz apparently mine are bald 😑 ugh, that's an extra $350-400 right there, why do tires have to be so pricey?!

And I have to fix my power window. My driver side power window has been stuck in the up position for a while now, no big deal, just means I can go thru the drive thru, right? Least I can keep the rain out and AC in so not a concern... except the guy at the Safety check place says according to the State it is a mandatory required (if that was the only thing wrong I'd still fail safety check) because apparently if my truck were to suddenly lose electrical power I'd have to roll down my window and use hand and arm signals. Seriously that's what the guy said.

A new motor for that is like a hundred bucks... all of this adding up to almost a grand to renew my registration (and it's all due no later than the 31st of the month...)


----------



## luke_31 (May 3, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> That's a nice looking truck. Is it sad that I'm a bit jealous of the blue lights? Lol #whacker status 😅
> 
> Speaking of trucks, turns out on top of the vehicle registration fees, I have to go get a safety inspection ($25 for that)
> 
> ...


That sucks.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 3, 2019)

Camping and currently titrating vodka to effect.


----------



## StCEMT (May 3, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> I'm pretty sure I would refuse tpa and just go straight to ir for direct intervention.  The data says to will kill you or probably not do anything.


I've never actually heard anything about a comparison between the two. I guess in his case with such a large window of time for treatment still available, it would be a perfectly good option.


----------



## Bishop2047 (May 4, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> I've never actually heard anything about a comparison between the two. I guess in his case with such a large window of time for treatment still available, it would be a perfectly good option.



https://litfl.com/stroke-thrombolysis/ 

*PUBLISHED TRIAL RESULTS*
Alteplase

12 controlled trials have been published on the use of thrombolysis for stroke (mostly using alteplase aka recombinant tissue plasminogen activator)
2 of these RCTs found a benefit as defined by primary outcome measures (NINDS, ECASS-3)
2 were stopped early because of harm (ATLANTIS)
8 remaining studies had negative findings for the primary outcome (IST-3 had a positive secondary outcome)
supported by meta-analysis based on the above studies
supported by large industry funded registry data-sets
Streptokinase

no longer used for stroke thrombolysis
studied in ASK, MAST-ITALY, MAST-EUROPE
all negative studies
the Australian study (ASK) was stopped early for harm
NNH of 5 to cause death or disability
The use of thrombolytics in stroke should never have been a thing. At least there are better option now, and more docs are aware of these studies.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 5, 2019)

I realized this morning that I haven't started an IV since October. I knew when. I started flying that I wouldn't start many, but geeze.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 5, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> I realized this morning that I haven't started an IV since October. I knew when. I started flying that I wouldn't start many, but geeze.


Same here. That’s why I decided to stay part time on the ground 911.


----------



## CALEMT (May 5, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Same here. That’s why I decided to stay part time on the ground 911.



Even on the ground you couldn’t start IV’s... I’m pretty sure Stevie Wonder could hit the veins that you missed.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 5, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Even on the ground you couldn’t start IV’s... I’m pretty sure Stevie Wonder could hit the veins that you missed.


I do try to start my IVs with my eyes closed.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 5, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> I realized this morning that I haven't started an IV since October. I knew when. I started flying that I wouldn't start many, but geeze.





DesertMedic66 said:


> Same here. That’s why I decided to stay part time on the ground 911.


When we're OOS for maintenance, or other reasons I'll try and rotate IV starts with the nurse while running calls in metro. And yes, doing the occasional OT ground shifts certainly seems to help keep things fluid.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 5, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> When we're OOS for maintenance, or other reasons I'll try and rotate IV starts with the nurse while running calls in metro. And yes, doing the occasional OT ground shifts certainly seems to help keep things fluid.


While we are OOS we just watch TV or take a nap haha


----------



## GMCmedic (May 5, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> While we are OOS we just watch TV or take a nap haha


Same, or we go do PR, or we are in service cause were IFR :/.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 5, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> While we are OOS we just watch TV or take a nap haha


Wouldn’t laugh too hard about that.


----------



## Bishop2047 (May 5, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> When we're OOS for maintenance, or other reasons I'll try and rotate IV starts with the nurse while running calls in metro. And yes, doing the occasional OT ground shifts certainly seems to help keep things fluid.



I prefer *playing cards* *with the nurses* in my downtime. 

I do a fair amount of scene calls for flight so I end up starting the second line fairly often. Certainly doing far fewer now that I do flight than when I was on car.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 8, 2019)

I’m stranded at our transfer station and I am very over it. 


There is nothing more demoralizing than the wheelchair van and repeated BLS IFT. I mean, I get it...but I have worked hard to become a clinician, an educated man and a paramedic, and I feel insulted that the company I work for sees no better use of my time and talents than a medic who should smile and say “Yey!!!” For a wheelchair van. Like...start a real CCT program in our area! Or a community medicine initiative! Anything but the chair van.

I will literally take a 30 percent pay cut to go to someplace that doesn’t look at a motivated professional and ignore their potential to contribute.


----------



## Tigger (May 8, 2019)

So why stay?


----------



## Akulahawk (May 9, 2019)

The rant about racist fire departments has been removed. Carry on.


----------



## StCEMT (May 9, 2019)

Hit my 2 year mark at my current job. Went in thinking it'd be a fun balls to the walls night. Nope. One VA run, a refusal, and a blood sugar check. 

I did get paid to play a lot of pubg so I guess it wasn't a total loss.


----------



## StCEMT (May 10, 2019)

Interesting call of the week follow up. Metabolic encephalopathy secondary to renal failure and non-compliance with meds and stuff.

That actually makes sense in hindsight, because while I recommended him to get a stroke work up, I wasn't at all sold on it.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 10, 2019)

Tigger said:


> So why stay?



It's the golden handcuffs challenge....it pays a lot (mostly as a result of the 24/48) and I need a job to find a (better) job with. Rent, bills, insurance, general life costs...it's frustrating, and thanks to this lease, we're relatively locked into Houston until 1/20.

With that being said, I'm actively exploring other opportunities, both in EMS and not, and I've already made up my mind to jump at the next good opportunity. This place isn't worth fighting for. Using those "baller" checks for education, licenses in expensive places, maybe some airline tickets or something.

But long term, definitely not staying.


Also, looking at some healthcare consulting gigs here in Houston. I reckon I know the EMS industry pretty well and have a somewhat decent grasp on healthcare, have some insights, etc. So I go to a consulting firm asking for people. Suit, tie, professional-mode, right? I show up to a Galleria-area office tower. It's nice. I go to the office. A dude in shorts and a ragged, dirty polo, with 2-ish days of beard growth and a lawn table alone in an empty office, two other dudes in some conference room. Everything's dirty. "No we don't need people", rudely. Reckon the clients they bragged about are easily impressed; I certainly wouldn't hire a consulting crew that looked like hobos in their own office.

The interesting part is that I recognized one of them from my MHA program. He certainly didn't dazzle there, but he did have connections urging him to go through it, so IDK.


----------



## Tigger (May 12, 2019)

"Childbirth is a BLS skill."

Mom partially delivers placenta and baby has a BGL of a 31. 

Never once have I participated in a "normal" delivery. 

*shudders.*


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 12, 2019)

Baby bgl is normal. Less than 30 is hypo.  The partial placenta is the issue.


----------



## Peak (May 12, 2019)

31 is not a normal newborn BGL.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 12, 2019)

Peak said:


> 31 is not a normal newborn BGL.


"Neonatal hypoglycemia, defined as a plasma glucose level of less than 30 mg/dL (1.65 mmol/L) in the first 24 hours of life and less than 45 mg/dL (2.5 mmol/L) thereafter."

I will add less than 40 is considered low but monitored for 24 hours if asymptomatic.  If it remains low after 24 hours or the baby is symptomatic then it is treated.


----------



## Bishop2047 (May 12, 2019)

Tigger said:


> "Childbirth is a BLS skill."
> 
> Mom partially delivers placenta and baby has a BGL of a 31.
> 
> ...



I often forget about the American blood glucose metric. To us in the rest of the world a blood sugar of 30 mmol/L (540 mg/dl) would be cause for alarm lol.


----------



## Peak (May 12, 2019)

Infants with a nadir below 40 are more likely to have a myriad of metabolic disorders and should be observed in the NICU. While rarely treated when unsymptomatic and greater than 30 (other than feeds) that doesn't make it normal. Many infants will not have need for further treatment, but that doesn't negate the need for evaluation.

Many infants who have a normal CHD screen will go on to be found to have disease that was masked by a left to right shunt (especially if performed later than indicated); many who fail the screen with have a benign echo.

In both cases the screen is just that, and the majority outcome does not remove the risk to all patients nor the need for appropriate intervention.


----------



## Tigger (May 13, 2019)

Peak said:


> Infants with a nadir below 40 are more likely to have a myriad of metabolic disorders and should be observed in the NICU. While rarely treated when unsymptomatic and greater than 30 (other than feeds) that doesn't make it normal. Many infants will not have need for further treatment, but that doesn't negate the need for evaluation.


What are we defining as symptomatic? There was discussion on scene that baby was symptomatic so a line was started and D10 given. Somehow it was an easy stick, if it wasn't I certainly don't think an IO was needed. A friend of mine is interning in the NICU and she says they just mostly use a little oral glucose for this so maybe we'll try that next time.


----------



## Peak (May 13, 2019)

Tigger said:


> What are we defining as symptomatic? There was discussion on scene that baby was symptomatic so a line was started and D10 given. Somehow it was an easy stick, if it wasn't I certainly don't think an IO was needed. A friend of mine is interning in the NICU and she says they just mostly use a little oral glucose for this so maybe we'll try that next time.



Unfortunately I think that is a bit hard to nail down, and the answer is going to change from clinician to clinician.

To me speaking from more of a peds ED/PICU (we take premies through adults if they are cardiac) perspective I look at tone, perfusion, breathing, neuro status, and ability to feed. We tend to be a bit more on the aggressive side just because of the high risk nature of our patients.

If everything looks good and other than being low the kid has no symptoms I would probably just feed them, a newborn mom really isn't likely to have her milk supply come in well yet so I'd probably give them formula or we can give donor milk if the family prefers. Colostrum also doesn't have a great concentration of carbohydrates so for a kid who is low I wouldn't rely on it.

If the kid has less ideal tone (like poor hip strength or less than vigorous cry, not even close to a floppy baby) or has poor suck-swallow-breath coordination but otherwise looks good I would consider an OG for a first small feed and then reassess, since we have such a large number of cardiac kids we tend the pull the trigger on NJ placement pretty early but that certainly isn't universal.

If the kid has poor tone, altered neuro status, any form of distress, or is known to have any kind of medical issue that prevents feeding like a TEF then I would have no problem with UVC/IV placement and giving parenteral glucose. NRP/STABLE allows for a solution of up to D12.5 through a PIV (I would just stick to D10 initially unless there is an issue where we are concerned with overload), if there ends up being an issue where we need to give higher concentrations then we need to look at central access but that isn't really applicable to 911 systems.

I hesitate with the idea of oral glucose only because often the products that EMS carries are thickened and I'm not comfortable enough assessing swallow reflexes to give it to a newborn. We often think that thickened liquids are safer because that is what we give to older kids and adults with various dysphagias but I wouldn't be comfortable assuming the same would hold true to a newborn. If you wanted to give a glucose solution in lieu of formula or breast milk we give sweet-ease all the time which is essentially just D24, I think the recommendation is based off of D5 for oral feeds.

NICU nurses who see more normal births, pediatricians who see newborns in hospital, well baby nurses, and so on may have a bit different of a view just because of the population they see on a regular basis.

I don't think that a 2-4 mL/kg dose of D10 from EMS is inappropriate, especially if you have longer transport times and the kid is fairly easy to access. Keep in mind that you can also use an angiocath (without the needle introducer, historically we have used 20 guages) in the umbilical vein as a makeshift low line if needed, I believe they are still teaching this in NRP. My personal opinion is that all field births are inherently high risk, either something didn't go to plan with a home birth or something prevented them from delivering in a hospital/birthing center as planned (whether it is a precip, result of trauma, substance use, or whatever else); as a result I tend to be a bit more aggressive with field birth management.

I'll attach a couple of links from various programs, keeping in mind that this is largely from the view of NICUs and not EMS/Peds ED management. I'm not sure if your department has an affiliation with either of the pediatric systems but both offer outreach, we have a neonatal specific education team including premature and newborn simulations and I think that they are a great resource.



			https://www.ucsfbenioffchildrens.org/pdf/manuals/52_Hypoglycemia.pdf
		





__





						Guidelines for the detection and management of hypoglycemia, hyperglycemia, and normoglycemia in preterm and term neonates
					

Guidelines for detecting and managing hypoglycemia, hyperglycemia, and normoglycemia (blood glucose levels) in both term or preterm infants.




					uichildrens.org
				











						Management Strategies for Neonatal Hypoglycemia
					

While hypoglycemia occurs commonly among neonates, treatment can be challenging if hypoglycemia persists beyond the first few days of life. This review discusses the available treatment options for both transient and persistent neonatal hypoglycemia. ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Tigger (May 13, 2019)

Peak said:


> Unfortunately I think that is a bit hard to nail down, and the answer is going to change from clinician to clinician.
> 
> To me speaking from more of a peds ED/PICU (we take premies through adults if they are cardiac) perspective I look at tone, perfusion, breathing, neuro status, and ability to feed. We tend to be a bit more on the aggressive side just because of the high risk nature of our patients.
> 
> ...


This is some awesome info. Definitely a precipitous delivery with an initial APGAR of 8 and mostly from some blue hands and feet that improved with warming. Baby appeared tired to me, but seems expected. Definitely not floppy but again I think EMS is kind of afraid of non-feisty infants. 

I did learn to do UVCs but have not ever done one.


----------



## Qulevrius (May 13, 2019)

Bishop2047 said:


> I often forget about the American blood glucose metric. To us in the rest of the world a blood sugar of 30 mmol/L (540 mg/dl) would be cause for alarm lol.



I think the mg per decilitre are only used in US and Germany, the rest of the world is using mmol/L. But it is easily converted either way, after all it’s based off of glucose’s molecular weight.


----------



## Lo2w (May 13, 2019)

Got to see a migraine mimic a stroke this past tour.


----------



## StCEMT (May 13, 2019)

Tigger said:


> This is some awesome info. Definitely a precipitous delivery with an initial APGAR of 8 and mostly from some blue hands and feet that improved with warming. Baby appeared tired to me, but seems expected. Definitely not floppy but again I think EMS is kind of afraid of non-feisty infants.
> 
> I did learn to do UVCs but have not ever done one.


The baby description doesn't sound bad, but that BGL would definitely have me cracking a book. Not gonna lie, I didn't remember the cut off for little ones was quite that low.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 13, 2019)

Lo2w said:


> Got to see a migraine mimic a stroke this past tour.


I had a patient with one of those a few weeks ago.  Those are trippy.


----------



## StCEMT (May 14, 2019)

Planning this Elk hunt with a college buddy out to Idaho this fall and holy **** is there a lot of stuff I need to either buy or learn in the next few months. Gonna be a trip of the blind leading the blind since we are both from the East Coast and have never hunted anywhere further West of Missouri before.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 14, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Planning this Elk hunt with a college buddy out to Idaho this fall and holy **** is there a lot of stuff I need to either buy or learn in the next few months. Gonna be a trip of the blind leading the blind since we are both from the East Coast and have never hunted anywhere further West of Missouri before.


Where in Idaho?


----------



## StCEMT (May 14, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Where in Idaho?


Sawtooth Zone. Might tack on an OTC antelope hunt in Wyoming on the way back.


----------



## Jim37F (May 14, 2019)

My reaction to all the people complaining about the Game of Thrones episode:


----------



## RocketMedic (May 14, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> I had a patient with one of those a few weeks ago.  Those are trippy.



Apparently Bell’s palsy can also manifest with migraines. Just to confound medics.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 14, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Sawtooth Zone. Might tack on an OTC antelope hunt in Wyoming on the way back.


Well if you get down and west to the Boise area let me know.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 14, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Apparently Bell’s palsy can also manifest with migraines. Just to confound medics.


How inconsiderate of patients....


----------



## GMCmedic (May 14, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Planning this Elk hunt with a college buddy out to Idaho this fall and holy **** is there a lot of stuff I need to either buy or learn in the next few months. Gonna be a trip of the blind leading the blind since we are both from the East Coast and have never hunted anywhere further West of Missouri before.


I bought my annual Kentucky Elk draw for bull archery, they only draw 15 non resident hunters but it only cost me 10 bucks a year. 

A buddy and I have access to 4100 acres in Idaho for whitetail so we started buying points for that.

Im sure you know this but Wyoming wilderness land is off limits to non residents unless you have a guide. BLM land is good to go.


----------



## CALEMT (May 14, 2019)

Well T- 30 days till I’m no longer a CA resident.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 14, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Well T- 30 days till I’m no longer a CA resident.


Where you moving?

Also, you’re still in SoCal right? How is COL?


----------



## CALEMT (May 14, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Where you moving?
> 
> Also, you’re still in SoCal right? How is COL?



Moving to Arizona. Yeah I’m still in SoCAL living up in the mountains.


----------



## StCEMT (May 15, 2019)

@PotatoMedic I don't know if we will make it the Boise area, but we haven't settled on a plan. I'll let ya know if we do.

@GMCmedic I haven't ever really looked into Kentucky, but I knew they had some. Is that something they are growing over time. And yeah, I saw. We would probably hunt the Eastern part of the state just due to ease of getting a tag there despite the **** access with public land.


----------



## StCEMT (May 15, 2019)

Unrelated note....for those of y'all who carry whole blood, y'all mind sharing the spark notes version of how y'all store it, rotate through with new blood, and any other information you deem pertinent? I'd like to try to push a partnership with out local level 1 in getting blood. We have a really good relationship with all the staff there and I think I know a few docs who would be interested in helping us. Just have some homework to do before I actually present this as an idea. I'd rather have logistics, process, storage, a protocol, and any relevant research laid out.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 15, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> @PotatoMedic I don't know if we will make it the Boise area, but we haven't settled on a plan. I'll let ya know if we do.
> 
> @GMCmedic I haven't ever really looked into Kentucky, but I knew they had some. Is that something they are growing over time. And yeah, I saw. We would probably hunt the Eastern part of the state just due to ease of getting a tag there despite the **** access with public land.


I think the elk herd is pretty stable where they want it, or above. They increased amount of licenses this year cause of low success rates.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 15, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Unrelated note....for those of y'all who carry whole blood, y'all mind sharing the spark notes version of how y'all store it, rotate through with new blood, and any other information you deem pertinent? I'd like to try to push a partnership with out local level 1 in getting blood. We have a really good relationship with all the staff there and I think I know a few docs who would be interested in helping us. Just have some homework to do before I actually present this as an idea. I'd rather have logistics, process, storage, a protocol, and any relevant research laid out.


We carry 4 units of PRBC's and 4 units of plasma refrigerator at base, of that 2/2 in our cooler. Plasma gets tossed when it expires and blood is returned to the vendor prior to 10 days before expiration for credit. I assume the vendor then pushes it out to hospitals. 

PRBC's are low titer O pos. We will eventually move to whole blood, I dont know what the hold up is. 

As far as protocol, it's essentially suspected hemorrhage with low blood pressure.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 15, 2019)

Here’s the transfusion protocol for Cypress Creek. Low titer O Positive whole blood.


----------



## Peak (May 15, 2019)

I'm curious how systems rotate through fresh whole blood and justify the relative high volume of loss. I can certainly see the potential benefit, but things like HEMS not included I would think those systems that would have the greatest benefit (rural systems with long transports) would also have pretty high product waste.

We have entertained the idea a couple of times in our system but even at our our sister level 1 when they looked at uncrossed transfusions there still isn't enough volume to justify implementation (granted here there are way too many trauma centers in the state). We are also very limited with what we can do with the blood afterwards as we cannot use it for routine inpatient administration, priming bypass, and so on; and once you pass the initial resuscitation the value of whole blood over lab guided resuscitation (Pt/INR, TEG, hemogram, lytes, etc) quickly wanes. Our primary and specialty teams teams are BCT, I don't think there is any really push towards FWB currently.

I wonder what percentage of services that carry blood product actually use a warmer, it seems like a battle to get smaller centers to use them consistently in the ED and even in larger trauma centers it doesn't seem to be a priority outside of the ED and OR. I remember it was quite the battle on our department to even keep fluid bags warmed and that cost was minimal. 

I would hope that any service that carries blood would also carry an iStat or similar device so that you can look at your pH and electrolytes and treat accordingly. We test our blood before priming our bypass and ECMO circuits and it is amazing how not compatabile with life stored blood can be.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 15, 2019)

Peak said:


> I'm curious how systems rotate through fresh whole blood and justify the relative high volume of loss. I can certainly see the potential benefit, but things like HEMS not included I would think those systems that would have the greatest benefit (rural systems with long transports) would also have pretty high product waste.
> 
> We have entertained the idea a couple of times in our system but even at our our sister level 1 when they looked at uncrossed transfusions there still isn't enough volume to justify implementation (granted here there are way too many trauma centers in the state). We are also very limited with what we can do with the blood afterwards as we cannot use it for routine inpatient administration, priming bypass, and so on; and once you pass the initial resuscitation the value of whole blood over lab guided resuscitation (Pt/INR, TEG, hemogram, lytes, etc) quickly wanes. Our primary and specialty teams teams are BCT, I don't think there is any really push towards FWB currently.
> 
> ...



You and your science don’t sound cool, so the clear answer is to take the ideas of a few EM docs and people and substitute their limited anecdotes for your real-world concerns!/sarcasm

In all honesty, to my knowledge, none of the systems that are transfusing blood pull labs beyond a hemoglobin assessment, and although they do use warmers, I don’t think there’s much consideration given beyond “blood is good”.


----------



## Tigger (May 16, 2019)

Incidentally I had a 90 second response to an MVC with trauma arrest yesterday. Got ROSC with six needle decompressions, an iGel, pelvic binder, and a lil epi once I had a fair bit of fluid pounded in there. Sinus tach looking PEA throughout so I was suspecting an obstructive cause/low volume and maybe we were right. Flight arrived and powered in two units of blood enroute and well...it was still not successful as she coded in the resus bay. 

It was also beaten into my head that I *had* to be able to intubate anyone, anywhere, anytime. Initially the iGel was not doing a great job so I elected to try and intubate. I gave that one my all laying downhill in a steep ditch with my feet in the air resting on the car (of course our lone king vision was sitting at the station in a truck with a dead battery), and was rewarded with what was likely a fractured trachea. Put the iGel back in and it worked fine. At the ED the EM doc looked and didn't bother trying, anaesthesia failed, and the trauma surgeon took multiple attempts to cric her. 

Sorry all you local salty medics, there are gonna be some patients that EMS just can't tube.


----------



## Peak (May 16, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> You and your science don’t sound cool, so the clear answer is to take the ideas of a few EM docs and people and substitute their limited anecdotes for your real-world concerns!/sarcasm
> 
> In all honesty, to my knowledge, none of the systems that are transfusing blood pull labs beyond a hemoglobin assessment, and although they do use warmers, I don’t think there’s much consideration given beyond “blood is good”.



And I actually have no problem with adding cool things to EMS, but I think that there really needs to be a balance not only based on need but also across the things that are 'less cool'.

I'm surprised that we don't see a push towards towards things like POC U/S, I remember when the flight teams started to really implement it with the vscan and cost was a huge burden but my butterfly cost less than 3k all in and one of our PEMs recently bought a lumify and he said he paid somewhere in the realm of 5k. From an emergency intervention standpoint both systems seem to be more than adequate. I don't think it is unrealistic to train medics on a basic EFAST survey (and adding a parasternal or suprasternal view for our bariatric population).

Similarly I would love to see more POCs in the field. Both the iStat and EPOC offer lytes, H/H, gas, and lactate (and the iStat has even more) which can absolutely drive prehospital care.


----------



## Peak (May 16, 2019)

Tigger said:


> Incidentally I had a 90 second response to an MVC with trauma arrest yesterday. Got ROSC with six needle decompressions, an iGel, pelvic binder, and a lil epi once I had a fair bit of fluid pounded in there. Sinus tach looking PEA throughout so I was suspecting an obstructive cause/low volume and maybe we were right. Flight arrived and powered in two units of blood enroute and well...it was still not successful as she coded in the resus bay.
> 
> It was also beaten into my head that I *had* to be able to intubate anyone, anywhere, anytime. Initially the iGel was not doing a great job so I elected to try and intubate. I gave that one my all laying downhill in a steep ditch with my feet in the air resting on the car (of course our lone king vision was sitting at the station in a truck with a dead battery), and was rewarded with what was likely a fractured trachea. Put the iGel back in and it worked fine. At the ED the EM doc looked and didn't bother trying, anaesthesia failed, and the trauma surgeon took multiple attempts to cric her.
> 
> Sorry all you local salty medics, there are gonna be some patients that EMS just can't tube.



It sounds like that outcome happened far before you showed up and there wasn't gonna be much to change it. Its one of the big reason I left level 1 trauma, if the basics don't save you statistically you are going to have a poor outcome (and I got burned out of the NATs and neglect, but that's a different topic). Unwitnessed trauma arrests have such poor outcomes they almost just become a skills practice session. Add in the anoxic down time and even if she lived the quality would be so poor it isn't worth it.

Did they consider doing a retrograde intubation (which is still mostly a shot in the dark) or trach in the ED? As smashed as her airway sounds I doubt a cric had much of a chance. I'm going to assume she had too much facial trauma for a king or just dropping a OG, OPA, and bagging her.


----------



## StCEMT (May 16, 2019)

@Peak I'd love to see ultrasound, but I feel like I may have an easier time at least laying logistical ground work on blood transfusions. 

My idea is to do it how we do drug boxes. We just swap them out at hospital pharmacies and they deal with expirations and stuff. We have a really good relationship with this hospital and I know a couple of their attendings are big in prehospital or have even worked with us.

We don't have enough volume to justify it on every truck, but we have only two supervisor trucks and we could easily justify them carrying it. We still get enough trauma on a regular basis I think we would actually put it to use regularly. I can think of a lot of GSW's last year I'd have used it on considering I was uncomfortably behind the curve when I got to them.

Having sups carry it would cut down on waste, storage issues, and overall equipment needed. But I want to talk to the doc I know that is involved with the hospitals HEMS service since they do what I'm trying to do I believe.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 16, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> @Peak I'd love to see ultrasound, but I feel like I may have an easier time at least laying logistical ground work on blood transfusions.
> 
> My idea is to do it how we do drug boxes. We just swap them out at hospital pharmacies and they deal with expirations and stuff. We have a really good relationship with this hospital and I know a couple of their attendings are big in prehospital or have even worked with us.
> 
> ...



Anecdotal, but Creek gave more blood in 2017-18 for medical calls than trauma. GI bleeds in particular, cancer-related anemia, pregnancy. Trauma calls were somewhat less frequent due to severity and positioning (why wait 20 minutes when you could be at hospital in 22)?


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 16, 2019)

Peak said:


> I'm curious how systems rotate through fresh whole blood and justify the relative high volume of loss. I can certainly see the potential benefit, but things like HEMS not included I would think those systems that would have the greatest benefit (rural systems with long transports) would also have pretty high product waste.
> 
> We have entertained the idea a couple of times in our system but even at our our sister level 1 when they looked at uncrossed transfusions there still isn't enough volume to justify implementation (granted here there are way too many trauma centers in the state). We are also very limited with what we can do with the blood afterwards as we cannot use it for routine inpatient administration, priming bypass, and so on; and once you pass the initial resuscitation the value of whole blood over lab guided resuscitation (Pt/INR, TEG, hemogram, lytes, etc) quickly wanes. Our primary and specialty teams teams are BCT, I don't think there is any really push towards FWB currently.
> 
> ...



I would argue that blood is very rarely necessary prehospital. Combine the fact that it's rarely needed with the cost and logistics, and it's clear why most agencies don't bother. That said, if an agency happens to see a lot of serious trauma and has the resources to deal with the logistics, why not do it?

Returning unused blood to the blood bank for emergency release a week before expiration isn't a big deal. That's all the O-neg was ever going to be used for anyway, and at any busy center it'll get used within a few days of re-stock. Warming the blood is certainly ideal but definitely isn't necessary when a patient is exsanguinating. The same is true of labs. When you have a barely-palpable BP and most of your patient's blood volume is trickling out the clamshells of your EC, I can't imagine what an iStat would tell you that has any impact on your decision to hang your PRBC's.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 16, 2019)

Tigger said:


> Initially the iGel was not doing a great job so I elected to try and intubate. I gave that one my all laying downhill in a steep ditch with my feet in the air resting on the car (of course our lone king vision was sitting at the station in a truck with a dead battery), and was rewarded with what was likely a fractured trachea. Put the iGel back in and it worked fine.



You'll often see a significant leak initially with an igel, but after a minute or so the gel warms and expands and forms a much better seal.


----------



## Tigger (May 16, 2019)

Remi said:


> You'll often see a significant leak initially with an igel, but after a minute or so the gel warms and expands and forms a much better seal.


I had it in for five or so minutes and it wasn't doing it much, even with repositioning. After putting it in a second time it worked great.


----------



## StCEMT (May 16, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Anecdotal, but Creek gave more blood in 2017-18 for medical calls than trauma. GI bleeds in particular, cancer-related anemia, pregnancy. Trauma calls were somewhat less frequent due to severity and positioning (why wait 20 minutes when you could be at hospital in 22)?


It's rare a supervisor shows up on those though. Either they're just hanging out with you and tag along for something routine for fun or something sounds arresty from the start. 

But the GSW to the neck with an arterial bleed? The GSW that just ****ed the dudes liver? Neither of those I expected to get to the hospital alive and barely did. I was really wishing I had the ability to transfuse with them, simply due to the blood loss that occurred before I even stepped foot out of my truck. One of our common areas for these is literally a mile..maybe..from the level 1. Not gonna mess with it there. However, we pick up plenty in distant corners or tight neighborhoods where there is more time before we even get on a main road.

A big part of what's renewed my interest is we have a new director that's actually interested in our feedback and how we can be better and I've been working on some other things for them. So a lot of things I've been trying to push aren't too (if at all) resource intensive, but I feel like right now, despite my complaints, this is probably the most receptive I've seen our upper management. I'd like to try to push us back to actually earning the reputation this place had a long time ago.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 16, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> It's rare a supervisor shows up on those though. Either they're just hanging out with you and tag along for something routine for fun or something sounds arresty from the start.
> 
> But the GSW to the neck with an arterial bleed? The GSW that just ****ed the dudes liver? Neither of those I expected to get to the hospital alive and barely did. I was really wishing I had the ability to transfuse with them, simply due to the blood loss that occurred before I even stepped foot out of my truck. One of our common areas for these is literally a mile..maybe..from the level 1. Not gonna mess with it there. However, we pick up plenty in distant corners or tight neighborhoods where there is more time before we even get on a main road.
> 
> A big part of what's renewed my interest is we have a new director that's actually interested in our feedback and how we can be better and I've been working on some other things for them. So a lot of things I've been trying to push aren't too (if at all) resource intensive, but I feel like right now, despite my complaints, this is probably the most receptive I've seen our upper management. I'd like to try to push us back to actually earning the reputation this place had a long time ago.


It’s not a bad idea. Creek has a fairly robust EMD protocol for blood carrying supervisors, basically anything coded as a hemorrhage. They’ll share it with you 2813780800 ask for Samuel Kordik.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 16, 2019)

My HEMS company is in the process of getting approvals and all the equipment necessary to carry blood at all our bases nationwide. Sounds like we have partnered with the Red Cross for our blood supply. We have some areas that are doing testing to find out any issues with receiving, sending back, and storage.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 17, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> My HEMS company is in the process of getting approvals and all the equipment necessary to carry blood at all our bases nationwide. Sounds like we have partnered with the Red Cross for our blood supply. We have some areas that are doing testing to find out any issues with receiving, sending back, and storage.


Air Methods? They've been doing a lot of blood drives in Kentucky lately, made me wonder if something wasn't coming soon.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 17, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Air Methods? They've been doing a lot of blood drives in Kentucky lately, made me wonder if something wasn't coming soon.


Yeah. We are still in the process of purchasing all the supplies needed. Last update is the end of 2019 or the first part of 2020


----------



## GMCmedic (May 17, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yeah. We are still in the process of purchasing all the supplies needed. Last update is the end of 2019 or the first part of 2020


That's good news for kentucky, The Kentucky program seems to be well run. 

We used a fair amount of blood at my Kentucky base, being the only program on the west side of the state to carry it.


----------



## Tigger (May 19, 2019)

When it rains it pours...went to go teach an in-service class out in the prairie and ended up helping the department fly a CVA/three days post CABG and altered patient out. I enjoy that my medical directors explicitly back us to help BLS departments wherever we are.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 21, 2019)

Didnt get drawn for Kentucky Elk, and back to work tomorrow, hopefully I can avoid an EMS week activities to catch up on FPC study and the NAEMT instructor thing.


----------



## CALEMT (May 21, 2019)

When you got forced OT on your two days off in-between shifts putting you on a 10 day shift.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 21, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> When you got forced OT on your two days off in-between shifts putting you on a 10 day shift.



Boo! 
I got forced for 17-straight four times last year due to medic need. Got the ol’ 10-day at least another four. None due to staffing patterns


----------



## CALEMT (May 22, 2019)

gotbeerz001 said:


> Boo!



And thats on top of 5 voluntary days of OT that I already have.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 22, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> And thats on top of 5 voluntary days of OT that I already have.



Gah! #stateofstate


----------



## RocketMedic (May 22, 2019)

We get mandated twice a month. Makes for at least two 48/24s


----------



## KingCountyMedic (May 22, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> We get mandated twice a month. Makes for at least two 48/24s




We have mandatory almost every weekend during the "nice months"

We do a lot of Special Event standbys and have to mandatory folks all summer.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 22, 2019)

KingCountyMedic said:


> We have mandatory almost every weekend during the "nice months"
> 
> We do a lot of Special Event standbys and have to mandatory folks all summer.


Yeah but your mandatories aren’t to do BLS transfers and wheelchair van calls. Working here is like buying a Hellcat and using it for mall parking lot security.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 24, 2019)

Good first 24, picked up a day half at our way rural 911 station.

Partner is 20, local rich kid, besties with the supervisor. Wears a silly non agency ball cap. Got pissy when I ordered him not to text and drive, “if you have a comment about everything it’s going to be a bad day. No one else has a problem with it”. At least he stopped doing it. Like...how is this normally tolerated? 

This is a job to get a better job with. I keep telling myself that, and every day it gets a little more pressing. 

Just seven months left on the lease...


----------



## Lo2w (May 24, 2019)

Got ROSC on an OD; a job offer as a tech in a level 2 trauma ED and work is giving me a lifesaver or something off a call from last year. It's been a good week.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 24, 2019)

Fighting depression sucks. 

It. Sucks. 

Happy EMS week.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 24, 2019)

California Paramedic License is valid!!!!


----------



## Seirende (May 24, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Fighting depression sucks.
> 
> It. Sucks.



Main reason I'm not in EMS right now. Although things are looking up at the moment.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 25, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> California Paramedic License is valid!!!!


So is mine!!! (Well, certainly since 2001...)


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 25, 2019)

My Washington is expired, Colorado and Idaho are good to go!


----------



## RocketMedic (May 25, 2019)

My New Mexico, Oklahoma and Colorado are inactive. Texas and CA are active, reckon I'll carry those two because they're lengthy to get (Texas) and expensive (CA). The rest are just NR and nominal fees except for Oklahoma, which apparently wants $210 to reactivate it.

All of my NREMT CE is done and the UMBC recertification is done too, NAEMT instructor course completed.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 26, 2019)

Shucks. My flightbridgeed online university expired before i could take advantage of the test questions.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 26, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Shucks. My flightbridgeed online university expired before i could take advantage of the test questions.


What package did you sign up for? I’m willing to bet that if you emailed them directly, they’d work with you. 

One of our old flight nurses emailed them about an online course and they were prompt, professional, and accommodating.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 26, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> What package did you sign up for? I’m willing to bet that if you emailed them directly, they’d work with you.
> 
> One of our old flight nurses emailed them about an online course and they were prompt, professional, and accommodating.


I believe it was the middle pricing option with the prep book and the 2 weeks of unlimited questions. 

Ill send them an email shortly. Worth a try.

I had been trying to figure out when i originally purchased it, i knew I was getting close but I thought it expired next month.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 26, 2019)

I got mandatoried, outside of our policy, after I’d clocked out and was going home, due to a no-show. Supervisor used a personal phone to provoke an answer and tricked me, would get terminated if I didn’t reply. I am 100% done with this job. Money does not replace time.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 26, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> I got mandatoried, outside of our policy, after I’d clocked out and was going home, due to a no-show. Supervisor used a personal phone to provoke an answer and tricked me, would get terminated if I didn’t reply. I am 100% done with this job. Money does not replace time.


Good news is you now have their personal phone and can ignore that one too!


----------



## StCEMT (May 26, 2019)

If it's outside of policy, how can they actually enforce it?


----------



## RocketMedic (May 26, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> If it's outside of policy, how can they actually enforce it?


It’s Texas where right to work is a thing. Might win the argument but lose the war. And the best time to find a job is when you have a job and aren’t under emergent financial pressure to get one.

Personal phone number tagged and blocked.


----------



## Jim37F (May 26, 2019)

Coulda said you already cracked open a cold one..


----------



## CALEMT (May 26, 2019)

That’s why I don’t answer my phone on my days off.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 26, 2019)

That is one thing I do enjoy about AMR and my current employer. I am only scheduled for my full time shifts. They are not able to force me after I have clocked out or on my days off.


----------



## StCEMT (May 26, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Coulda said you already cracked open a cold one..


The best back up plan.


----------



## CALEMT (May 26, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> The best back up plan.


 
Half the time that isn’t even a back up plan but in fact reality haha.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 26, 2019)

What’s AMRs transfer policy?


----------



## CALEMT (May 27, 2019)

To those of you in the pages of history who gave everything for a cause greater than you and I, I thank you. Sincerely, one grateful American


----------



## Lo2w (May 27, 2019)

Any Coloradans have rental suggestions in the southeast near Pueblo? Got a job offer, now it's figuring out all the logistics of moving cross country.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 28, 2019)

Paramedics,

For those of you who’s systems are like mine and have yet to outfit their entire fleet with VL, and you’re still not at least using, let alone pre-loading your ETT with a Bougie...

You have *ZERO* business intubating in a prehospital environment.


----------



## StCEMT (May 28, 2019)

3rd bloody/vomity airway I've intubated this month. Those SALAD simulation runs I did have definitely proven to be helpful.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 28, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Paramedics,
> 
> For those of you who’s systems are like mine and have yet to outfit their entire fleet with VL, and you’re still not at least using, let alone pre-loading your ETT with a Bougie...
> 
> You have *ZERO* business intubating in a prehospital environment.



THANK YOU!!!! I keep getting backlash when I say that in 2019 if you dont have bougies, you shouldnt be intubating.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 28, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Paramedics,
> 
> For those of you who’s systems are like mine and have yet to outfit their entire fleet with VL, and you’re still not at least using, let alone pre-loading your ETT with a Bougie...
> 
> You have *ZERO* business intubating in a prehospital environment.


The real issue starts with paramedic schools who’s instructors are teaching them that a bougie is a last resort option and that real medics don’t need to use one. This line of thinking then gets repeated during in services.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 28, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> The real issue starts with paramedic schools who’s instructors are teaching them that a bougie is a last resort option and that real medics don’t need to use one. This line of thinking then gets repeated during in services.


Honestly? I think at this point, the real issue is advanced airway management—not including SGA’s and all of the advancements that they’ve made—should no longer be part of the standard paramedic curriculum.

If you’re fortunate enough to work for a service (ground, or air) that trains to that level, and/ or ops to have advanced airway management guidelines then that’s one thing. 

But, to keep lying to ourselves and pointing fingers at instructors, services, or whatever the case may be is getting paramedics nowhere in general. The frequency of the skill and the amount of providers that properly train for it does not balance out.


----------



## StCEMT (May 28, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Honestly? I think at this point, the real issue is advanced airway management—not including SGA’s and all of the advancements that they’ve made—should no longer be part of the standard paramedic curriculum.
> 
> If you’re fortunate enough to work for a service (ground, or air) that trains to that level, and/ or ops to have advanced airway management guidelines then that’s one thing.
> 
> But, to keep lying to ourselves and pointing fingers at instructors, services, or whatever the case may be is getting paramedics nowhere in general. The frequency of the skill and the amount of providers that properly train for it does not balance out.


I think there is something to be said about having some training and a routine you follow every time though. I by no means intubate as much as some of yall do, but my success rate over the last 12 months is somewhere in the high 80's to low 90's. 

I don't consistently get chances. Sometimes it's one a week then I won't do one for 6. But I can consistently get them because I have a system I follow that allows me to be flexible, adapt to my situation, and troubleshoot things as they arise.

Essentially, last night I took the DL Mac3, used to to clean out the airway and not junk up my camera, had one of our providers bag him while I swapped equipment and did a second check to ensure everything was in place, then went and finished with the McGrath. It took maybe 15 seconds with mechanical CPR still going and moving his head pretty good. 

Now if you count blade in mouth as an attempt, then it took two. DL is just how I like to clean airways in arrests. If you count actually attempting to pass the tube, then it took me one attempt and it didn't take long at that.

But a lot of the methods I use to troubleshoot, I learned outside of live intubations. I may have solidified the concepts on real patients, but I got the basic idea and patterns down elsewhere in training. So in that regard, I absolutely hold our employers accountable for not having a standard for maintaining education and capability of their providers, because the vast majority of us don't have the access to do the training ourselves.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 28, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Honestly? I think at this point, the real issue is advanced airway management—not including SGA’s and all of the advancements that they’ve made—should no longer be part of the standard paramedic curriculum.
> 
> If you’re fortunate enough to work for a service (ground, or air) that trains to that level, and/ or ops to have advanced airway management guidelines then that’s one thing.
> 
> But, to keep lying to ourselves and pointing fingers at instructors, services, or whatever the case may be is getting paramedics nowhere in general. The frequency of the skill and the amount of providers that properly train for it does not balance out.



Gotta confess I agree with this. It isn’t done enough anymore to justify being a common skill, especially if it’s being done the “old way”.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 28, 2019)

I have medics in my service that refuse to use VL and/or a bougie. I’m just building a paper trail.


----------



## StCEMT (May 28, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> I have medics in my service that refuse to use VL and/or a bougie. I’m just building a paper trail.


I don't always use a VL, I usually rotate between the two every so often, but the bougie is 100% of the time. I've never understood the argument against it.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 28, 2019)

Im required to use VL on first attempt, even if I wasnt required I would anyway, I always have the bougie out. Currently I try to alternate between stylette and bougie while I become more familiar with the angles that accompany VL.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 28, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> I have medics in my service that refuse to use VL and/or a bougie. I’m just building a paper trail.



How is that tolerated?


----------



## RocketMedic (May 28, 2019)

Our first-line intubation is a Kingvision if at all possible (only good reasons would be a kid with a mouth too small to take it); Bougie isn't required but I preload my tube with it anyways. Thanks to the Wilco Way, I'm reasonably successful at getting first-time easy passes, and if that doesn't work, the tube is also a Bougie guide and the Bougie makes it easier to pass. I haven't done a DL intubation in a while, but my approach there was a bougie 100% of the time, and that was successful too.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 28, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Paramedics,
> 
> For those of you who’s systems are like mine and have yet to outfit their entire fleet with VL, and you’re still not at least using, let alone pre-loading your ETT with a Bougie...
> 
> You have *ZERO* business intubating in a prehospital environment.


Hall is just the CCT units with VL right?


----------



## VentMonkey (May 28, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Hall is just the CCT units with VL right?


Yes, however it’s optional. I typically prefer DL with a “D-Grip” first, then VL. However, things like a suspected high SCI, an extremely soiled airway, or outwardly difficult-looking anatomy would certainly not have me thinking VL as my first choice.

@StCEMT I believe we’re sort of arguing the same point. I practice to death as well (lot of downtime most shifts), but overall in general ground paramedics aren’t taught, nor do they seem to care enough to learn beyond “this is how it’s always been done”.

Truly, my hat goes off to people like @NomadicMedic and @RocketMedic for their dedication to want, and need to change the system(s) as a whole. Without these kind of guys (gals too), we probably wouldn’t even know what VL or a Bougie was.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2019)

The drive from SETX to ABQ is a very long one... and we get to do it in reverse tomorrow lol. But my bride to be is a beast. A mile or more hiking in heels for our engagement shoot today and she didn't complain once and usually outpaced me


----------



## RocketMedic (May 28, 2019)

TransportJockey said:


> The drive from SETX to ABQ is a very long one... and we get to do it in reverse tomorrow lol. But my bride to be is a beast. A mile or more hiking in heels for our engagement shoot today and she didn't complain once and usually outpaced me



They have metal birds now.


----------



## StCEMT (May 29, 2019)

@VentMonkey we're pretty much on the same page, I'm just not sure it's something I necessarily want to see taken away. It has it's place.

Modifications to how it is implemented? Sure, but I think that's more of a systemic thing rather than national. Change in how we train (everyone except the fewer good ones)? Absolutely. But complete removal? Not sure I'm on board with that without trying to correct things that can easily be fixed and improved first...


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 30, 2019)

Until you do QI, you have no idea how bad some other medics are. The more charts I review, the more I advocate for additional education and stricter standards for licescure.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 30, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Until you do QI, you have no idea how bad some other medics are. The more charts I review, the more I advocate for additional education and stricter standards for licescure.



I don’t do QI at my current gig, but low standards are easy to see. It makes me think that strict limits on what is done, strict regulations on who does it and how their services are operated.

Training and learning on 24/48s is challenging, to say the least. I’m a pretty motivated individual, but my urge to learn more and train on 24/48s is limited. Most of my coworkers, even less. And it’s not just one agency. It’s almost everywhere.

Training for things like RSI is really hard when the average employee (especially medic) doesn’t give a care and doesn’t want to learn. It is frustrating when one old-timer who succeeds their way seeps over to new medics, who don’t have that reservoir of experience and set up for failure. It’s discouraging when attempts to create a standardized, unified system for something are dismissed or ignored because it isn’t seen as a priority, doesn’t come from the right people, etc.

And that’s not even touching the problems that come from low educational standards, deployment models that don’t allow for mentorship or training in general, and clinical expectations that do not meet the realistic capabilities of the providers.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 30, 2019)

Welcome to the world of EMS leadership


----------



## RocketMedic (May 30, 2019)




----------



## StCEMT (May 30, 2019)

Rode in with a sup on an arrest caused by choking. First time trying to manage that kind of airway, definitely some learning points I took away.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 31, 2019)

Starter went out on my car, truck still works but an exhaust hanger broke. Thought it would be a really crappy day, then I dodged a balloon pump transport. Things are looking up.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 1, 2019)

When the blunt trauma arrest patient is pretty apparently dead, but someone feels a pulse so the patient is extricated and brought into your ambulance where *gasp* there is no pulse and now you have to transport and your partner "really needs a tube" and didn't bring enough riders or have the wherewithal to suggest maybe "working" the arrest not in the ambulance would have been more appropriate. Also, the patient was not ventilated for 15 minutes of extrication but "we got her out."

Whole lot of never again please. Also I've done enough needle decompressions in the last two weeks to see me through the year I think.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 1, 2019)

Showing my kids the likes of Waylon Jennings, and The Sir Douglas Quintet. Real music...priceless.

Also, my wife and I got to meet with, and have Los Lobos autograph a poster for us. 

To me, there’s something to be said for an eclectic ear when it comes to music. It seems as if music these days has changed, just a tad.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 2, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> They have metal birds now.


Brought back three rifles and two pistols lol. Would have made flying a *****.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 2, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Starter went out on my car, truck still works but an exhaust hanger broke. Thought it would be a really crappy day, then I dodged a balloon pump transport. Things are looking up.


Inverse of this, installed a new starter yesterday so the car works, Truck still works, morning flight was terribly unstable. I would have taken the balloon pump over that.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 2, 2019)

TransportJockey said:


> Brought back three rifles and two pistols lol. Would have made flying a *****.



I’m honestly loving my Rough Rider / Henry 22 combo more than any other gun


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 3, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> I’m honestly loving my Rough Rider / Henry 22 combo more than any other gun


I got to bring back my two favorites, a Savage LH Bolt in .308 and my Rossi 30-30 lever gun.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 3, 2019)

TransportJockey said:


> I got to bring back my two favorites, a Savage LH Bolt in .308 and my Rossi 30-30 lever gun.



30-30 is just too expensive for plinking for me and my hunting rifle is a break-open .243, so a 30-30 would not really have any real difference. 

Plus I'm trying to keep my collection CA-legal and 'acceptable' for obvious reasons, so a lot of my collecting desires have been walled off. I'm considering selling my 1911 and picking up another revolver instead.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 3, 2019)

I can't wait to move to AZ so I can own whatever the hell I want.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 3, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I can't wait to move to AZ so I can own whatever the hell I want.



I want a 45-70 lever lol


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 4, 2019)

2.5 hr bedside time with 60+ units of blood products. New record


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 4, 2019)

VFlutter said:


> 2.5 hr bedside time with 60+ units of blood products. New record


Dang, and here I am trying to get something set up where our supervisors just have like 2....


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 5, 2019)

2 hours of gym today, going from bike riding and jogging outside to higher intensity cardio and weights. Sore!


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 7, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> 2 hours of gym today, going from bike riding and jogging outside to higher intensity cardio and weights. Sore!



A weeks worth of swift water rescue technician training... Sore!


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 7, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> A weeks worth of swift water rescue technician training... Sore!



A net downstream could work lol


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 7, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> A net downstream could work lol



Swimming across the Colorado river sure is a good workout haha.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 9, 2019)

I forgot how much of a pain packing in preparation of moving is. Hopefully this is the last time.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 10, 2019)

Back to getting ran into the ground every day....here's hoping tomorrow is a little better.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 10, 2019)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I forgot how much of a pain packing in preparation of moving is. Hopefully this is the last time.


Where to?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 10, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Where to?



Leaving California for Nevada.
I got picked up by a hospital based EMS system in the northern part of the state, and I start on the 24th.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 10, 2019)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Leaving California for Nevada.
> I got picked up by a hospital based EMS system in the northern part of the state, and I start on the 24th.



HGH? They have always impressed me.

I’m still looking at moving West, CA/NV/CO. Or New England. Any advice?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 10, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> HGH? They have always impressed me.
> 
> I’m still looking at moving West, CA/NV/CO. Or New England. Any advice?



HGH, yes. 

And as far as CA... you really can’t beat Hall. I enjoyed my time there.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 10, 2019)

*How in the world is my kid six months old????!??!*


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 10, 2019)

Chimpie said:


> *How in the world is my kid six months old????!??!*
> 
> View attachment 4483


They grow two fast!  My kid just turned two and shortly before that my second arrived!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 10, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> HGH? They have always impressed me.
> 
> I’m still looking at moving West, CA/NV/CO. Or New England. Any advice?


I'm tempted to make the 4 hour drive for a part time position with HGH.

If Colorado is on your list I strongly recommend Gunnison


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 10, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> I'm tempted to make the 4 hour drive for a part time position with HGH.
> 
> If Colorado is on your list I strongly recommend Gunnison



How is Gunnison?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 10, 2019)

Beautiful mountains.  They do critical care ground and 911 for the area and a little bit of search and rescue.  Amazing equipment.  Hospital based and intigrated into the hospital.  Wish I could go back.  But wife says no.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 10, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> How is Gunnison?



Cold AF from what I've heard.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 10, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Beautiful mountains.  They do critical care ground and 911 for the area and a little bit of search and rescue.  Amazing equipment.  Hospital based and intigrated into the hospital.  Wish I could go back.  But wife says no.



How is pay?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 11, 2019)

CodeBru1984 said:


> HGH, yes.
> 
> And as far as CA... you really can’t beat Hall. I enjoyed my time there.


That's one of the places I'd love to work. Just not enough to live up there lol


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 11, 2019)

TransportJockey said:


> That's one of the places I'd love to work. Just not enough to live up there lol



It is kinda middle of nowhere... 

I mean the nearest COSTCO is at least two hours west by car.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 11, 2019)

CodeBru1984 said:


> It is kinda middle of nowhere...
> 
> I mean the nearest COSTCO is at least two hours east by car.


Amazon and Dollar General lol.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 11, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Amazon and Dollar General lol.



Super Walmart surprisingly!


----------



## Virgil (Jun 11, 2019)

Anyone know about AMR Parental leave? Our first born is due later this year and I'm curious if and how much time they might give me off to help out around the house.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 11, 2019)

CodeBru1984 said:


> It is kinda middle of nowhere...
> 
> I mean the nearest COSTCO is at least two hours west by car.


I worked middle of nowhere in west Texas... I like being at least less than an hour from civilization... but I would happily move to the mountains around Ruidoso NM


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 11, 2019)

T- 6 days until I close escrow and am a homeowner and T- 10 days until I am an Arizona resident!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 13, 2019)

T-5 days until I become a resident of the state of Nevada, and T-12 days until I start my new job with HGH. 

I’m barely even packed to move!


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 13, 2019)

Part of me would like to try a place like that some day. Between STL and here, urban EMS is all I've ever known. It'd be a bit of an adjustment I imagine considering my personal call volume is roughly 1/4 of my entire county where I live and we aren't even isolated. Can't imagine what it's like in an area like that.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 14, 2019)

A nurse is going to file a complaint against me for not giving the awake and breathing opiate user Narcan. Little do they know my supervisor was on scene and saw my patient. 😂

They sure did it though, came back and found the middle of his bed covered in vomit.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy Dads Day, dads.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 16, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> How is pay?


Pretty good, I think around 60 to start with a 2.5% stipend for a bachelors and 5% for a masters. Very very high cost of living and quite isolated however. Great service though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 16, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Happy Dads Day, dads.


Back atcha!


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 16, 2019)

Forced OT on my two days off... putting me on for 10 straight... out of my battalion... on an ambulance. I should be home packing for my move. I love my job, but sometimes I hate it too.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Forced OT on my two days off... putting me on for 10 straight... out of my battalion... on an ambulance. I should be home packing for my move. I love my job, but sometimes I hate it too.


Welcome to CalFire. Sounds like Forcey the Bear has found you


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 16, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Welcome to CalFire. Sounds like Forcey the Bear has found you



Forcey the bear and I are already intimate. I got forced 115 miles from my normal battalion.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Forcey the bear and I are already intimate. I got forced 115 miles from my normal battalion.


Ouch. What station?


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 16, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Forced OT on my two days off... putting me on for 10 straight... out of my battalion... on an ambulance. I should be home packing for my move. I love my job, but sometimes I hate it too.


Man if I was that close to leaving and still had to pack I'd be so tempted to just bounce and tell them to pound sand.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 16, 2019)

Ouch... I like my dept doesn't force hire you on days off. Though that's partially because we have plenty of OT *****s lol, which I may be knocking on that door 😂 Problem is with the new classes they've hired, that's starting to dry up... but at least if I get mando'd to anotherstation, its a) within my battalion and b) only on regularly scheduled (or sometimes OT) shifts


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 16, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Back atcha!



I got my Dad a few pics on aluminum


----------



## Tigger (Jun 17, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Forcey the bear and I are already intimate. I got forced 115 miles from my normal battalion.


I'm sorry, wut.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 17, 2019)

Tigger said:


> I'm sorry, wut.


Forcey the Bear is an inside joke within CalFire (California State Fire department). It even has its own Facebook that comes out in the summer time to post jokes and memes about their firefighters getting forced. 

Since CalFire is a state agency when you get forced you may be forced in a battalion that is not yours however they keep you in your county. 

Due to the extreme fires and shortage of firefighter medics in CA their medics are being forced or put into staffing patterns which means all their days off are now scheduled shifts that you have to work. So you may work three days at station 10 and the forth day you are at station 51 which could be 200 miles away.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 17, 2019)

We have 63 companies in the department, I picked up OT today at one of our engines that's in the top 15... and got a single medical.

Since today was 90° I'm not complaining too much lol (especially since that station is in the battalion whose area is known for brush fires lol) but at a certain point, this palpable white cloud I have gets somewhat frustrating...

(The medical was somewhat interesting as instead of City EMS, it's an AMR unit that showed up, which is a bit out of the ordinary, but other than a Sprinter vanbulance and a different gurney and color uniform the medic didn't seem much different lol. It was even a Medic+Basic unit, so I guess that means if I ever get my act together and upgrade my NREMT to State Licence and work for AMR theres st least a possibility of backup 911 work lol)


----------



## Tigger (Jun 17, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Forcey the Bear is an inside joke within CalFire (California State Fire department). It even has its own Facebook that comes out in the summer time to post jokes and memes about their firefighters getting forced.
> 
> Since CalFire is a state agency when you get forced you may be forced in a battalion that is not yours however they keep you in your county.
> 
> Due to the extreme fires and shortage of firefighter medics in CA their medics are being forced or put into staffing patterns which means all their days off are now scheduled shifts that you have to work. So you may work three days at station 10 and the forth day you are at station 51 which could be 200 miles away.


I'm familiar with CalFire's predilection for mandatory OT, but 115 miles away? Hope you get compensated for that, such BS. 

Apparently my new employer mandatoried people like crazy for the past two years, but since they've hired a bunch (I was the last one to get hired to get us all the way to full strength), and with that OT isn't around much so people really try to pick it up. Probably will get forced on Christmas or whatever, oh well. Gonna be here anyway. What I really don't get is how they expect to force me in the middle of my four day. If I'm in the middle of the woods every four day, isn't that my prerogative? The Lt doing my orientation was like yea....you have a point.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 17, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Forcey the Bear is an inside joke within CalFire (California State Fire department). It even has its own Facebook that comes out in the summer time to post jokes and memes about their firefighters getting forced.
> 
> Since CalFire is a state agency when you get forced you may be forced in a battalion that is not yours however they keep you in your county.
> 
> Due to the extreme fires and shortage of firefighter medics in CA their medics are being forced or put into staffing patterns which means all their days off are now scheduled shifts that you have to work. So you may work three days at station 10 and the forth day you are at station 51 which could be 200 miles away.


Yeah, no.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 17, 2019)

Tigger said:


> I'm familiar with CalFire's predilection for mandatory OT, but 115 miles away? Hope you get compensated for that, such BS.



I get to charge the drive from the station where I came from and the drive back. I also get to charge for food.

Also it’s not normal practice to get forced so far away from my battalion... I just happened to be 1/8 paramedics going off duty the other day in the whole county.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 17, 2019)

Closed escrow, I am officially a homeowner.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 17, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Closed escrow, I am officially a homeowner.



Get that warranty lol. Saved my bacon when the water heater went out and the A/C needed servicing. 

With that being said, will never own a home again that's more than 30 years old.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 17, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Get that warranty lol. Saved my bacon when the water heater went out and the A/C needed servicing.
> 
> With that being said, will never own a home again that's more than 30 years old.


And make sure the HVAC company or other repair person accepts the warranty before they do the work.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 17, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Get that warranty lol. Saved my bacon when the water heater went out and the A/C needed servicing.
> 
> With that being said, will never own a home again that's more than 30 years old.



I got the seller tp pay for a year subscription for a home warranty.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 17, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Get that warranty lol. Saved my bacon when the water heater went out and the A/C needed servicing.
> 
> With that being said, will never own a home again that's more than 30 years old.


I very much agree with this. Just make sure to read the policy exclusions and just how long you must wait before coverage actually begins. I have had similar issues (and my house was just 12 years old at the time) and the warranty also helped tremendously. It easily can be the best couple hundred bucks you spend every year to renew... If you have to replace some major appliances, A/C, water heater, etc, you can quickly recover any money you have put into the warranty renewal.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 17, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> And make sure the HVAC company or other repair person accepts the warranty before they do the work.


Many times when you submit a request for service, the warranty company sends out repair companies/people that they're affiliated with. Just be sure...


CALEMT said:


> I got the seller tp pay for a year subscription for a home warranty.


And make sure you renew that darned thing! You might not see a problem with any covered stuff for a few years but when you do, what you get can actually result in effectively getting your money back and then some. Just read the fine print. Some items are covered 50% or some such thing, but that's a HUGE discount from getting it repaired/replaced all on your own dime. I know...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 17, 2019)

Absolutely to all of this. We just had our washer flood our entire house earlier this year. We spent the better half of 2 months with no floors until the humidity levels were low enough for the flooring folks to reinstall new floors.

Out of pocket we paid a couple hundred if that. We ended up with whole new floors and carpet throughout our house, new baseboards, and even some of our new washer and dryer covered by our home insurance. 

Living in the Central Valley we’re pretty routine about having the A/C folks come out annually for an inspection as well. It’s all worth it in the end. Hiccups are better than major repairs any day.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm one intubation, three defibrillations, and a needle decompression deep into this shift and I'm not even done....I think for the sake of this city, I need to be far, far away.  😂


----------



## Qulevrius (Jun 18, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Closed escrow, I am officially a homeowner.



On the subject of water heaters. If your new house has an electrical boiler, I wholeheartedly recommend replacing it ASAP with a tankless gas operated one. I’ve installed it in ours within a month of moving in. It’s gonna cost you somewhere around $800 (if you do it yourself), but the savings will compound many times over. Our electrical bill went down approximately 15% for a household of 3, and it’s an instant hot water - well, within about 60 sec - that never runs out as long as the tap is running.

Another thing I strongly recommend is a RO water filtration system. Again, install it yourself for less than $300 and enjoy your water having 15-20 ppi (as opposed to 250-300 with a regular tap).


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 18, 2019)

Well... I’ve officially relocated to the state of Nevada!


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 18, 2019)

Great... yesterday instead of running errands I stayed in, no traffic issues... now today I head into town, and now there's accidents on like every main road, and Waze and Google Maps are both saying its gonna take 30 min just to drive 2 miles....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Great... yesterday instead of running errands I stayed in, no traffic issues... now today I head into town, and now there's accidents on like every main road, and Waze and Google Maps are both saying its gonna take 30 min just to drive 2 miles....


I thought you guys just used surf boards to get places


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 18, 2019)

Today that might just be the faster option lol


----------



## Tigger (Jun 19, 2019)

Second "MCI" in as many shifts. My ambulance goes mutual aid as the second due, arrives first, discovers that the first due engine and ambulance won't be making it as all lanes are blocked and there are no shoulders and the lanes are super narrow. The most lonely feeling being on the highway with nine patients and no one but some state troopers for help for 20 minutes. 

This summer is going to be longer than I thought...


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 19, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Great... yesterday instead of running errands I stayed in, no traffic issues... now today I head into town, and now there's accidents on like every main road, and Waze and Google Maps are both saying its gonna take 30 min just to drive 2 miles....


Just walk, I know the Army got you rucking at a 15min/mi pace lol.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 19, 2019)

Tigger said:


> Second "MCI" in as many shifts. My ambulance goes mutual aid as the second due, arrives first, discovers that the first due engine and ambulance won't be making it as all lanes are blocked and there are no shoulders and the lanes are super narrow. The most lonely feeling being on the highway with nine patients and no one but some state troopers for help for 20 minutes.
> 
> This summer is going to be longer than I thought...


And this is one of many reasons car accidents are among my least favorite to run.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 19, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> And this is one of many reasons car accidents are among my least favorite to run.



Having a nice long stretch of the interstate in my area I would agree. Plus I hate having traffic blow by at 80+mph a couple feet away.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 19, 2019)

What is yall's experience using bilateral needle decompression before working/not working penetrating traumatic arrest? I've seen my share of patients that were traumatic arrest from GSW's, although the other day was the first that was even a potential candidate for it. They're almost always (mine at least) hemorrhagic. I know there is not a problem with me working it if I think I can correct a problem, but I am wondering if it is worth taking the time to push for a protocol change before we call these just as a general rule of practice.


----------



## rescue1 (Jun 20, 2019)

Our protocol was to consider needle decompression (uni or bilaterally) before calling it. I think the biggest issue is that a 14G IV cath is not really adequate to treat a hemothorax, even if you place it midaxillary, it's so tiny. It seems like a reasonable step though--needle decompression is probably the most effective ALS trauma intervention that we have and it's probably worth a shot if it's a "fresh" code without an obvious cause of death. 

I've only ever personally done bilateral for airway rupture though--it did not work. Finger thoracostomy did, but by then they'd already coded.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 20, 2019)

We bilaterally decompressed any trauma code with blunt or penetrating trauma. That pretty much left us a lot of wiggle room. Never saw any results from it.


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Jun 20, 2019)

We called it "The Aurora Bridge" procedure. It's a huge bridge in Seattle that folks have been jumping off pretty much since it was built in the 1930's. Everyone that jumped would get bilateral 12g or 14g Angiocaths. Very few of these ever survived. Now days it's rare that we do bilateral unless it's indicated. The most important thing I learned is it's better to do this on the ground vs. on your stretcher in your rig as the ensuing mess is a nightmare to clean up.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 21, 2019)

rescue1 said:


> Our protocol was to consider needle decompression (uni or bilaterally) before calling it. I think the biggest issue is that a 14G IV cath is not really adequate to treat a hemothorax, even if you place it midaxillary, it's so tiny. It seems like a reasonable step though--needle decompression is probably the most effective ALS trauma intervention that we have and it's probably worth a shot if it's a "fresh" code without an obvious cause of death.
> 
> I've only ever personally done bilateral for airway rupture though--it did not work. Finger thoracostomy did, but by then they'd already coded.



Ideally should be using 10g  3.25in but regardless you really shouldn't be decompressing with the hopes of releaving the tension from a hemothorax. Stopcock the catheter and let it be. 

Anecdotally, i've had quite a few "saves" from bilateral needle decompressions.  Agree it's the one of the few effective interventions we have in traumatic arrest and worth an attempt.


----------



## CANMAN (Jun 21, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> We bilaterally decompressed any trauma code with blunt or penetrating trauma. That pretty much left us a lot of wiggle room. Never saw any results from it.



Same per protocol...


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 21, 2019)

Drove the engine to an alarm for the first time, and it was a multi company response for a missing/overdue swimmer SAR in the neighboring stations area, and we were still first on scene!

(Of course Ocean Safety did their thing and found the swimmers within a few min of us getting on scene, so it all worked out nicely)


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 22, 2019)

Perks of the job. Local airshow today.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 23, 2019)

So yesterday it officially became official. I am a homeowner and a resident of Arizona... now the unpacking begins.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 23, 2019)

God bless America! I LOVE Arizona! My insurance premiums went down by over $600!


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 23, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> God bless America! I LOVE Arizona! My insurance premiums went down by over $600!


Finally made it out, took ya long enough.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 26, 2019)

DL + bougie + SALAD was the ticket for the traumatic airway today.

I'm finding I am going to this method a lot lately.


----------



## FNGperpetual (Jun 27, 2019)

So.. I've been working on the construction site for the last 30 days. Not a single call or pt contact.  I miss the ambulance kinda. But that funny..because last time I was on the box I was over it. 

 I like my AT&T 1st net it's definitely more affordable.   I don't really use it at work but to receive text messages with my times.   Feel like I'm getting a work phone but I use it as a personal phone that Big brother can monitor. 
 Does anybody actually use 1st net at their service?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 29, 2019)

FNGperpetual said:


> So.. I've been working on the construction site for the last 30 days. Not a single call or pt contact.  I miss the ambulance kinda. But that funny..because last time I was on the box I was over it.
> 
> I like my AT&T 1st net it's definitely more affordable.   I don't really use it at work but to receive text messages with my times.   Feel like I'm getting a work phone but I use it as a personal phone that Big brother can monitor.
> Does anybody actually use 1st net at their service?



My whole department is on first net. I love it. The push to talk is great.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 29, 2019)

Swampy and hot in the midwest. Im on my third wool shirt and second flight suit of the day.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 29, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Swampy and hot in the midwest. Im on my third wool shirt and second flight suit of the day.


Not any better here....just another reason I work night shift.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jul 1, 2019)

So, the wife asked for a TV panel:




































The Supreme Foreman halps:






Supervises:






And evaluates:


----------



## Qulevrius (Jul 1, 2019)

Finished:






Cleaning up and stocking the shelves now.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 1, 2019)

^If they don't find you handsome, they should find you handy!

Which means I need to hurry up and wife someone before the looks fade (can def break stuff, building stuff on the other hand... 😂


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 1, 2019)

In Canada for the week. I want to move here.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jul 1, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> ^If they don't find you handsome, they should find you handy!
> 
> Which means I need to hurry up and wife someone before the looks fade (can def break stuff, building stuff on the other hand...



The little woman keeps telling me that I’m a handsome devil, but I still like having plan B. And hey, I can break stuff too !


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 1, 2019)

I think in the pic where she's on the phone that she is placing an order for a larger tv.  Nice job, btw.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 1, 2019)

Wish I could make things like that. Awesome job man!


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 1, 2019)

NRP E-sims completed for another cycle.

This class is not my strong suit


----------



## Qulevrius (Jul 1, 2019)

Somewhat in line with my previous post:

















[rant]Why people buy a Chinese product for 1/2 the price of one made in US and expect it to be a perfect drop-in fit ? Isn’t it obvious that, unless stated otherwise, it’ll be a) Metric and b) barebone ? And then they keep ragging on it in reviews because they can’t tell sh*t from Shinola, or don’t know how to tune it up.

Just finished installing a Cyclone dust collector for the shop. The US made Dust Deputy sells for $55 barebone, about $120 for a whole system. I ended up buying a Chinese knockoff for $29, paid $11 for additional supplies (collection bucket, gasket kit, longer screws etc) and ended up with exactly the same thing for a 1/3 of the price. 

What is wrong with people these days...[/rant]


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi gentlemen and gentlewomen! Just wanted to say hello. Trying to lurk on here more. Not a medic anymore, but still enjoy the talk; actually a full time student again, hurray student loans! 😬 
(also deleted fb and all other social media, so my fingers need something else to click on whenever I open my phone, so figured I'd see how the site was doing). 
Good to see some of the old names still. Cal, grats on the house sir! Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 2, 2019)

Good to see you back here, 9D4. Hopefully life takes you in a wonderful direction and occasionally leads you to check in on us every so often. Oh, and life is what happens when you're busy making other plans...


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 2, 2019)

Akulahawk said:


> Good to see you back here, 9D4. Hopefully life takes you in a wonderful direction and occasionally leads you to check in on us every so often. Oh, and life is what happens when you're busy making other plans...


Hopefully!
Busy, busy though. I'd like to say I'm killin it right now, but I think it's more the vice versa lol. Full time student, part time work, got involved with some clubs at school, still trying to volunteer and plan a wedding (guess it's been a hot minute, since I've been on here, got engaged about 7 months ago).
It's really nice to be back though. It's nice to see intelligent conversation in these threads. FB just made me facepalm all the time, ha.
Also super nice to be going back to school; couldn't ever fill out the FAFSA prior (dad wouldn't sign any of it), so couldn't ever go back to school until I aged out. I truly missed school. Full time cellular and molecular biology student now, double minoring in psych and chem; plus associates of biotechnology engineering and emergency operations and management.
Nearly about to finish my prereqs up and officially got accepted into the cell and molec program starting fall 2020. I still have another year of prerequisites so I'm not upset about that; program needs a total of around 60 credit hours of prereqs, a lot of my medic ones didn't transfer and have to retake, so I suppose nearly done is subjective.
Intention is to get my GPA up a bit more (sitting at a 3.7 right now) and kill those mcats when the day comes 😬
Edit: I also know there's a few people that are aware of the process and know that minors don't make an impact on admissions; those are just for my benefit. Things that interest me that I wanted a few higher level courses in.


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 2, 2019)

Kinda forgot to have basic mannerisms in that post and say thanks for the well wishes 😂 sorry. Hope everything is going well with you as well and I do appreciate the kind words! 
I'm sure once I'm further in the program, I'll be on here more. Spend 2 years of the program on a research project and I'd like to cross into EMS somehow with it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 2, 2019)

That’s a lot more schooling than I ever wanted to ponder lol


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 2, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> That’s a lot more schooling than I ever wanted to ponder lol


It's truly not that bad. I was nearly finished with my emergency ops degree anyways, so just added a class for that. The biotech degree is built into it already, so no extra coursework.
The program is highly chem intensive, so that minor is nearly built into it (just had to add ochem, which I need anyways). So I'm still just doing a standard 12 credit hour semester, 6 credit hour summer degree plan. The only thing I added is the psych classes and some calc/ physics.
However, my research project is only 1 credit hour, but they expect 10-15 hours a week in the lab for it. Same thing with my internships, 3 semesters at TGEN (translational genetics research institute); realistically I'll be there for 10 hours a week plus, but it's only one credit hour of coursework. Kinda silly, but it is what it is. Other than that, it's really just a basic 4 year schedule, just with summer terms.
I'm taking a lot of the classes I need for psych for example while doing my prereqs. My prereqs left me at a 11 credit hour semester, so I went ahead and bumped them up to 16-18 just to get some future coursework done, so I don't have to worry about it while taking the 400 level bio classes. This summer term is 8. So I've basically been maxing out my semesters, but it got me a scholarship, so hey. As long as I maintain my 3.5 or higher, I have a 80% tuition waiver when I go into the program. Between that and the Pell Grant, I'm actually getting paid 900 a semester to go to school.
I've just been trying to figure out volunteer hours/ shadowing more than anything. Been volunteering for the crisis text line, but I'd rather have face to face volly hours.
Edit: also, I'm gonna stop overloading the thread 🙃 my bad. Just an excitable subject for me. I love school, truly. I don't mean to take away from the directionless, though. 
It's kinda funny how many names I'm seeing that I still recognize. Glad to see there's still people encouraging and providing good info to newbie medics and the community in general (just got done with a bunch of als threads. Interesting to see how much I remembered even though I haven't worked as a medic in about a year and a half)


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 2, 2019)

Came out to the garage to find a tripped breaker and both chest freezers thawed, including a majority of the contents. Parts of 2 deer, half a wild hog, and a bunch of fish totalling 100#. Probably another 50# of random store bought items. 

Now im grilling lots of things.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 2, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Came out to the garage to find a tripped breaker and both chest freezers thawed, including a majority of the contents. Parts of 2 deer, half a wild hog, and a bunch of fish totalling 100#. Probably another 50# of random store bought items.
> 
> Now im grilling lots of things.


Just call it a "pre-4th" grillin'...


----------



## Tigger (Jul 2, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Came out to the garage to find a tripped breaker and both chest freezers thawed, including a majority of the contents. Parts of 2 deer, half a wild hog, and a bunch of fish totalling 100#. Probably another 50# of random store bought items.
> 
> Now im grilling lots of things.


My old partner just had this happen...but she and her family were on vacation. Deer, antelope, bear, king crab, probably more...all had to be thrown out.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 2, 2019)

Managed to cook some, saved some from the bottom of the smaller freezer. All of the wild game went to good homes, store bought food went to the trash(most of it was saturated with blood)


----------



## exodus (Jul 3, 2019)

Virgil said:


> Anyone know about AMR Parental leave? Our first born is due later this year and I'm curious if and how much time they might give me off to help out around the house.



We get I think 6 weeks. Califorinia EDD pays 4 weeks @ 80% gross with no waiting period. Might be 6 weeks, but I'm not sure, I only took 30 days because if it's longer you have to take the PAT again.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 3, 2019)

Trialing igels...getting a couple Hamilton T1's...heard something about hemostatic agents on sup trucks... Getting 10 McGraths that will actually allow us to keep them on ambulances now are coming in. Got a few clinical things I'm working on pushing. First time in two years here I am even remotely excited about some changes. Doesn't negate the constant breakdown in communication and other problems, but this is a start.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 3, 2019)

9D4 said:


> I truly missed school.



Nerd 😉


----------



## exodus (Jul 3, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Nerd 😉


And that's why you became a firefighter


----------



## Seirende (Jul 3, 2019)

Two more days until I'm in the beautiful Northwoods of Wisconsin.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 3, 2019)

So I am gonna try to help set up an airway review for our field providers. Things I am going to include are apneic oxygenation, SALAD method, two curve theory and anatomy, methods for positioning, aspiration and ventilator associated pneumonia, trouble shooting VL, and a few other bits as I think of them. 

Do y'all have any suggestions for other things to include? I've got tons of stuff saved to my computer, but there may very well be things I'm not thinking of that are worth adding. If there are any studies you have for them as well, PM me or share here.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 3, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> So I am gonna try to help set up an airway review for our field providers. Things I am going to include are apneic oxygenation, SALAD method, two curve theory and anatomy, methods for positioning, aspiration and ventilator associated pneumonia, trouble shooting VL, and a few other bits as I think of them.
> 
> Do y'all have any suggestions for other things to include? I've got tons of stuff saved to my computer, but there may very well be things I'm not thinking of that are worth adding. If there are any studies you have for them as well, PM me or share here.


Maybe review improved BVM technique? Not sure what you do now, but sometimes when we show people the value of two people and the thenar eminence techniques it can be quite eye opening.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jul 3, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> So I am gonna try to help set up an airway review for our field providers. Things I am going to include are apneic oxygenation, SALAD method, two curve theory and anatomy, methods for positioning, aspiration and ventilator associated pneumonia, trouble shooting VL, and a few other bits as I think of them.
> 
> Do y'all have any suggestions for other things to include? I've got tons of stuff saved to my computer, but there may very well be things I'm not thinking of that are worth adding. If there are any studies you have for them as well, PM me or share here.



Suction review maybe. Seems easy, but lots of people muck it up. Both Yankaers and French catch, plus (maybe) deep trach suctioning, if it’s in the protocols.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 3, 2019)

Had fun working in a fly car as a medic the other day.

Also put in an application for the local flight company!


----------



## Tigger (Jul 4, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Had fun working in a fly car as a medic the other day.
> 
> Also put in an application for the local flight company!


I would love dearly to work a fly car system. Sadly it's not really a model that exists in Colorado right now.


----------



## Virgil (Jul 4, 2019)

exodus said:


> We get I think 6 weeks. Califorinia EDD pays 4 weeks @ 80% gross with no waiting period. Might be 6 weeks, but I'm not sure, I only took 30 days because if it's longer you have to take the PAT again.


Oh, thats great. I just started at my division, but I don't think I can get it since I haven't been there for a year. If EDD can pay me for at least 30 days, then I'm fine with that. I guess I should just take a Personal leave of absence if AMR won't give me the FMLA.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 4, 2019)

Tigger said:


> I would love dearly to work a fly car system. Sadly it's not really a model that exists in Colorado right now.


We rarely have a fly car.  It only happens when we have extra staffing and can't make an extra car.  They also only let providers who have been out in the field over a year work a fly car.  Honestly most people just work as a third, but I think I am going to try to be a fly as often as I can.  Loved it!


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 4, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Nerd 😉


My mother has a story she loves recounting; got asked what I wanted to be when I was older when I was about 8. I responded with "well, a college student". 
The person (can't remember who it was) said "what about after?"
I apparently acted like it was the day I found out Santa wasn't real and was upset that I found out that I couldn't just go to school for the rest of my life 😂
So yes; very, very much a nerd 😬


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 4, 2019)

Oh and Happy 4th to all the US based ones on here. Hope some of ya get a relaxing day off!


----------



## CANMAN (Jul 4, 2019)

Tigger said:


> Maybe review improved BVM technique? Not sure what you do now, but sometimes when we show people the value of two people and the thenar eminence techniques it can be quite eye opening.


👏👏👏 Can't agree enough on this.... Also, far too often we give the task of BVM ventilations to some of the least trained or experienced providers on scene during those scenarios when in reality I want to be the person in charge of that situation if I am about to management an airway or they're not doing a great job at it. 

I have never been a big fan of the C-E technique for single person BVM ventilations, and actually use like a modified thenar eminence technique for single provider management as well. When I used to go to the O.R. at my old flight program for quarter tubes it would always draw weird looks and concern with some of the anesthesia providers but I was comfortably able to mask any size patient for a prolong period without the fatigue that you get from C-E, and without a leak. Most masks have a notch on them, I rest my hand there, encircling the connector portion where BVM meets mask between my thumb and pointer finger, then use pointer through pinkie finger to lift the mandible into the mask vs. trying to press the mask down. You would be amazed at how using all four fingers in one vector increased your ability to maintain a mask seal and decreases hand fatigue.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 4, 2019)

Well this is fun. 6.4 earthquake hit. In the process of a partial hospital evacuation. Multiple ambulance strike teams, close to 10 HEMS units, with others staging close by.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 4, 2019)

@StCEMT, @Tigger, @CANMAN...pertinent 









						Feel The Seal
					

One handed face-mask EC seal SUCKS! Two handed EC seal is okay, but you’re better off to "Feel the Seal" and provide thumbs down face-mask seal to deliver appr




					www.foamfrat.com


----------



## CANMAN (Jul 4, 2019)

Great article and touches on what I was talking about. I definitely support the modified two handed as shown in those pictures for two person BVM. Doesn't touch on what I described for single provider BVM in there and it's hard to describe I guess. I should take a picture and report back. I am one of very few people I have seen that mask someone that way, but it's much easier and effective. I get alot of questions from residents and attendings in our trauma bays about the technique when it's our airway day. I also teach it at the difficult airway lab for our area and maybe people, especially those with smaller hands find it effective. Will try to grab a pic on my next shift.


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 4, 2019)

CANMAN said:


> Great article and touches on what I was talking about. I definitely support the modified two handed as shown in those pictures for two person BVM. Doesn't touch on what I described for single provider BVM in there and it's hard to describe I guess. I should take a picture and report back. I am one of very few people I have seen that mask someone that way, but it's much easier and effective. I get alot of questions from residents and attendings in our trauma bays about the technique when it's our airway day. I also teach it at the difficult airway lab for our area and maybe people, especially those with smaller hands find it effective. Will try to grab a pic on my next shift.


A gent I used to work with would do a modified 2 handed seal even when he was the only person bagging.
He'd basically look like he was duck winging it and held the seal with both hands, squeezing the bag with his elbow between his abdomen. Was always super interesting to watch. I managed to try it once, but I felt like I needed a lab environment to get it down pat, so ultimately I never utilized it. Not gonna lie, it did feel like a better seal.
It always appeared that he was super conscientious of his bag rate and his tidal volume seemed adequate.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 5, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> We rarely have a fly car.  It only happens when we have extra staffing and can't make an extra car.  They also only let providers who have been out in the field over a year work a fly car.  Honestly most people just work as a third, but I think I am going to try to be a fly as often as I can.  Loved it!


My old service staffed five everyday, the third person took an ambulance by themself to a call. We had a flycar but you were supposed to take the ambulance, find a driver on scene, and handle the call. Fortunately some tax increases have remedied that but man, I never felt more alone than driving a big truck alone to the scene hoping that a half decent volunteer might show up.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 5, 2019)

exodus said:


> And that's why you became a firefighter



Your insults don’t work because I can’t read.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 6, 2019)

Winding down a week in Canada. I'm ready to head home. I've reached my maximum timbits doseage.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 6, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Winding down a week in Canada. I'm ready to head home. I've reached my maximum timbits doseage.


Get any good poutine?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2019)

Ugh I think I screwed up my back a couple shifts ago lifting someone heavy on an emergent patient. It’s slowly gotten worse so now I have to see what I can do.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 6, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Get any good poutine?



No poutine. Lots of beer.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 6, 2019)

Well the online pre-course and written test is done for my TPATC class.  Now to wait till next week for a two day skills lab!


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 7, 2019)

Just spent about 3 hours piecing together information for some of the training stuff I've been given the greenlight to put together. I think that's enough for tonight.


----------



## CANMAN (Jul 8, 2019)

TransportJockey said:


> Ugh I think I screwed up my back a couple shifts ago lifting someone heavy on an emergent patient. It’s slowly gotten worse so now I have to see what I can do.



Make 110% sure you fill out an injury report, even if you don’t think you’re going to need a claim. File it away. I pressed on after pulling my back at work, never made an issue about it, and a few employers later it has never been the same and I have no real course of action if I needed it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2019)

CANMAN said:


> Make 110% sure you fill out an injury report, even if you don’t think you’re going to need a claim. File it away. I pressed on after pulling my back at work, never made an issue about it, and a few employers later it has never been the same and I have no real course of action if I needed it.


That got done the morning after the call. I had made a comment that my back felt like it was on fire on the call, and my supervisor met me at our station with paperwork before I went home. He kinda lectured me about trying to not report it lol


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 8, 2019)

TransportJockey said:


> That got done the morning after the call. I had made a comment that my back felt like it was on fire on the call, and *my supervisor met me at our station with paperwork before I went home*. *He kinda lectured me about trying to not report it* lol


Sounds like you've got yourself a reasonably decent supervisor...


----------



## Qulevrius (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 9, 2019)

100% pass on the NREMT psychomotor for my EMT Recruit Academy tonight. 

To say I’m a bit proud is the understatement of the year.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 10, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> 100% pass on the NREMT psychomotor for my EMT Recruit Academy tonight.
> 
> To say I’m a bit proud is the understatement of the year.


Your last class was the same, correct? Rad.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 10, 2019)

Tigger said:


> Your last class was the same, correct? Rad.


Yes. I guess I'm doing something right.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 10, 2019)

When you traverse through your coverage area by car and realize the value of auto launch areas in parts of rural America...


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 11, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 4523
> 
> When you traverse through your coverage area by car and realize the value of auto launch areas in parts of rural America...


Is that Cesar Chavez?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 11, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Is that Cesar Chavez?


James Dean. The actual crash site is listed as Hwy 41 and Hwy 46. This was at Blackwell’s Corner, which is an auto launch area per our counties criteria. Truly off the beaten path.

Decided to take the fam for a quick trip up the coast through Pismo, San Simeon (Hearst Castle is really awesome), and Morro Bay. Caught this on our way back.

FWIW, Cesar Chavez is buried in Keene, just before Tehachapi.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 11, 2019)

That awkward moment when you have to call your supervisor friend to come push your RSI meds for you because you aren't credentialed at _this particular job. _Why we can't have one standard RSI/DSI guideline for the whole system...


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 11, 2019)

Was working OT at my station with 2nd Watch (I'm on 3rd), caught a cardiac arrest. Elderly male laying face down outside his house, next to a ladder and some spilled paint cans, found by the mailman, very bloody airway (looked like he faceplanted off the ladder..), spilled paint fairly dry, asystole the whole time... and EMS had us do CPR in the back of the ambulance enroute to the hospital... 
They (EMS) did pull up on scene less than a minute behind us, and we basically did an initial round of CPR then loaded him up. There were some what looked like burns on both arms, so there was a question of maybe he got electrocuted? Medic ended up using a combitube, and plenty blood kept getting coughed up throughout. EtCO2 was in the 20s, never got higher than 35, asystole every rhythm check despite 5x Epi and at least 2x BiCarb.
But yeah, 2x firefighters and a medic, even in the back of a Mod, is def no bueno trying to juggle around eachother to do CPR while switching compressors every 2 min while bouncing down the highway...
(And in other news, water is wet...)

Turns out after I left, they got a second CPR call later that day. A different EMS unit was transporting a "sick person" when their patient coded, so they pulled over and called for Fire, and they ended up doing the same thing, CPR enroute to the hospital....

In other, unrelated news, an airplane had some fairly sever turbulence that resulted in like a dozen injuries... news showed the EMS Bus (not like NY slang, but an actual city bus, bus, with EMS Livery...) at the hospital while offloading patients, obviously all Grren tagged walking wounded. I just thought that was interesting, one of those things that probably doesn't get a whole lot of miles added to its odometer.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 11, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Medic ended up using a combitube, and plenty blood kept getting coughed up throughout.


This is exactly why I am working on stuff with our clinical department to get a good SALAD trainer for intubation. 4 of the intubations I've done recently were like this and they really aren't that hard to overcome with a well practiced method.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 11, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> This is exactly why I am working on stuff with our clinical department to get a good SALAD trainer for intubation. 4 of the intubations I've done recently were like this and they really aren't that hard to overcome with a well practiced method.


If you use cpap with the actual (i dont know what its called but the gray box that has an o2 hose and a port to connect cpap tubing), connect it to the esophagous on an old airway head and out some gunk in there and you have a poor mans salad trainer. One of our local medics made on for his department. He showed me the video but i havent seen the actual head so I cant be more specific.


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 11, 2019)

It's official, I start paramedic school in October!


----------



## Lo2w (Jul 12, 2019)

Finishing up my IV class in Denver. We did our live sticks today to finish up the class portion before our clinical day. Really happy to get 2 good sticks on the 1st attempt for each.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 13, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> This is exactly why I am working on stuff with our clinical department to get a good SALAD trainer for intubation. 4 of the intubations I've done recently were like this and they really aren't that hard to overcome with a well practiced method.



Making a salad trainer is pretty simple. Mine is a Simulaids “Fred the head” with a tube connected to a hand pump for sending airway contamination spurting into the oropharynx. Make your vomit from windshield washer fluid, water and a little xantham gum to thicken it up. Works great.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 16, 2019)

Hotels are expensive. Air BNB it is!


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 16, 2019)

EMS AmbuBus played a key role helping injured passengers
					

EMS rolled out a new life saving tool after dozens of passengers were injured on a flight that hit severe turbulence. And it likely helped other injured patients outside of the airport. EMS used wh…




					www.khon2.com


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 16, 2019)

Well first stages of the intubation education stuff I want to roll out is officially starting. Getting the info out will be easy. Getting the amount of goal specific hands on stuff I want is gonna take some work. Bringing about the policy changes I want to see is probably gonna be difficult. Having to work against ideas like a 70% first pass success being "pretty good"....


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi!  🐵


----------



## cruiseforever (Jul 21, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Hotels are expensive. Air BNB it is!


I have had good luck with Air BNB.  It feels strange the first couple of times.  walking into someone's main entrance.   I like to find the ones with a private entrance.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 21, 2019)

Had a [sarcasm] great time [/sarcasm] yesterday having to replace my serpentine belt, that I'd just replaced a few months ago when I had to replace my water pump. Turns out that the belt tensioner broke and the pulley could wander a bit. This pushed the belt off track and caused a very early demise. So... I had to replace that too. Total time working on the car: about 75 minutes. Total time start to finish: (thanks to needing 2 trips to acquire parts) 4 hours. Not technically difficult, just irritating. Jack the engine up, take motor mount off car and engine. Install belt, notice tensioner out of alignment, remove belt from car (takes a few thanks to stubborn tensioner), remove and replace tensioner (2 bolts), reinstall belt, motor mounts... done!


----------



## Qulevrius (Jul 21, 2019)

Akulahawk said:


> Had a [sarcasm] great time [/sarcasm] yesterday having to replace my serpentine belt, that I'd just replaced a few months ago when I had to replace my water pump. Turns out that the belt tensioner broke and the pulley could wander a bit. This pushed the belt off track and caused a very early demise. So... I had to replace that too. Total time working on the car: about 75 minutes. Total time start to finish: (thanks to needing 2 trips to acquire parts) 4 hours. Not technically difficult, just irritating. Jack the engine up, take motor mount off car and engine. Install belt, notice tensioner out of alignment, remove belt from car (takes a few thanks to stubborn tensioner), remove and replace tensioner (2 bolts), reinstall belt, motor mounts... done!



I know the feeling. Had to replace a battery in my car; Euronightmare engine design, everything is crammed. A total of 2 hours spent on something that ordinarily takes 20 min. Nothing gets done easy, ever.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 21, 2019)

Qulevrius said:


> ordinarily takes 20 min.



If it takes 20 minutes to change a car battery then something is terribly wrong lol


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 21, 2019)

California 8/15-19. Grandpa needs help.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jul 21, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> If it takes 20 minutes to change a car battery then something is terribly wrong lol



Lol smartass, come visit. I’ll show you how much has to be removed from ze Gherman kar to even get the battery out


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 21, 2019)

I really need to find a job that is better than this one...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 21, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> I really need to find a job that is better than this one...



Elko County, NV is hiring for full time Medics.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 21, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> I really need to find a job that is better than this one...



CAL FIRE is always hiring


----------



## Tigger (Jul 21, 2019)

That feeling when your partner sideswipes a building on scene of a cardiac arrest that's the 11th call of a lonnnng shift.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 21, 2019)

I’m getting held over on mandatory overtime for a wheelchair van.  I feel humiliated, insulted and demeaned all at once. I mean...without sounding pretentious, I’ve earned my position, I work hard to be the best paramedic possible, and I respect the profession and myself...and now my employer views me as quite literally just a driver. 911 in charge medic to chair car...definitely humbling, and not in a good way. 

I wouldn’t even mind if it were an ambulance. But no...chair car. 0/10.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 21, 2019)

California ain’t all bad. JS.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 21, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> California ain’t all bad. JS.



Looks like Glacier Point.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 23, 2019)

Dang... I get the occasional match on Tinder/Bumble, like 75% of the time they never reply, I've got one match I'm tryna set up a date with right now, we chat for a min or so and that seems about it...

Meanwhile my ex back in LA sent me a message on FB, next thing I know we been chatting, starting to flirt again for like an hour no prob...

A girl I had a fling with back in my Army days back in North Carolina likes to send me the occasional selfie, the kind that probably isnt quite safe for work...

And one of the dispatchers from my last job recently started flirting with me too

Like awesome,...but why is all the interest from crazy exes and girls literally on the opposite side of the country, meanwhile tryna set up a date with someone in the same city is taking 5 business days of planning??


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 23, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Dang... I get the occasional match on Tinder/Bumble, like 75% of the time they never reply, I've got one match I'm tryna set up a date with right now, we chat for a min or so and that seems about it...
> 
> Meanwhile my ex back in LA sent me a message on FB, next thing I know we been chatting, starting to flirt again for like an hour no prob...
> 
> ...


Try Grindr? Hahaha


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 23, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Dang... I get the occasional match on Tinder/Bumble, like 75% of the time they never reply, I've got one match I'm tryna set up a date with right now, we chat for a min or so and that seems about it...
> 
> Meanwhile my ex back in LA sent me a message on FB, next thing I know we been chatting, starting to flirt again for like an hour no prob...
> 
> ...



Just be like @DesertMedic66 when you find a girl... just tie her up in your basement. 

Literally words he once said to me by the way.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 23, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Dang... I get the occasional match on Tinder/Bumble, like 75% of the time they never reply, I've got one match I'm tryna set up a date with right now, we chat for a min or so and that seems about it...
> 
> Meanwhile my ex back in LA sent me a message on FB, next thing I know we been chatting, starting to flirt again for like an hour no prob...
> 
> ...


You are a fireman in a tropical paradise.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 23, 2019)

So in other news I am no longer your peer. I am...sullied. Unclean. No longer virgin or whole. Do not serenade me with the songs of heroes and champions, for I am but a peon. I am unworthy. I am soiled! Do not make eye contact with me, I do not deserve it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







I wheelchaired. I accepted defeat and inferiority and humiliation and drove the stupid van. I regressed, significantly. I don’t want to fly, but simply speaking out for safety lost me a decent job and has me at a place that literally holds people over to staff wheelchair vans. Also I hated it and I really don’t like it

I really dislike this job and need to find one that isn’t terrible.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 23, 2019)

Ada county paramedics in Boise Idaho is hiring right now.  We're not super progressive (though some think we are). We have great equipment, power stretchers, power loaders, getting new monitors by year's end I believe (I think Zoll x).  We don't even look at wheel chairs.  Sorta never to transfers.  Work 48 hours a week with set days.  Schedule changes ever 4 months.  Pay is ok.  Benefits are pretty good.  It's not a bad place to work.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 23, 2019)

I’m not sure how I feel about only working 10 shifts a month!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 23, 2019)

Whidbey island is going to be hiring a lot of people soon.  Keep an eye on them.  Really good system.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 23, 2019)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I’m not sure how I feel about only working 10 shifts a month!


I only work 7-8 shifts a month haha


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 23, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I only work 7-8 shifts a month haha


I heard a rumor that Air Methods is going to a Kelly also?


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 23, 2019)

This month I have 10 regular shifts, though I've already worked 7 additional OT shifts on top of that (granted 5 of those were 12 hrs,  but 3 were combined with a regular shift to make a 36... 2 of those only 12hrs off before my next 24...)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 23, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> I heard a rumor that Air Methods is going to a Kelly also?


We are in the process of transitioning to a new schedule however as of right now there are several different ways the schedule is working out. Some bases are staffing 3 medics and 3 nurses per base and then an additional medic and nurse who float between 2 bases (1 shift at base A and 1 shift at base B per week). While some other bases Do not have the floaters. My base will be losing a nurse and a medic in the next couple of months so we shall see what we move to.

From what we were told the transition was due to complaints about our current schedule since there is 1 paycheck every couple of months that is short a shift.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 24, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> We are in the process of transitioning to a new schedule however as of right now there are several different ways the schedule is working out. Some bases are staffing 3 medics and 3 nurses per base and then an additional medic and nurse who float between 2 bases (1 shift at base A and 1 shift at base B per week). While some other bases Do not have the floaters. My base will be losing a nurse and a medic in the next couple of months so we shall see what we move to.
> 
> From what we were told the transition was due to complaints about our current schedule since there is 1 paycheck every couple of months that is short a shift.


We switched to it 2 years ago to cut down on OOS time for staffing. It worked from what I understand. We have similar float positions. Currently just have a float nurse. I was the float Medic, were typically good about covering for each other so we may never fill that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 24, 2019)

If Whidbey island had an educator position, I'd be there in a second


----------



## Tigger (Jul 25, 2019)

When you find out that the battalion chief is not going to pay you OT for writing reports that have to be done by the end of the shift yet you ran a cardiac arrest late call but are also the only probie on the department. Do not want trouble. Also want to be paid for hours worked.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 25, 2019)

Tigger said:


> When you find out that the battalion chief is not going to pay you OT for writing reports that have to be done by the end of the shift yet you ran a cardiac arrest late call but are also the only probie on the department. Do not want trouble. Also want to be paid for hours worked.


Paper*work*. That's work, and in most places, against the law. Are you union? I would speak with a shop steward.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 25, 2019)

Tigger said:


> When you find out that the battalion chief is not going to pay you OT for writing reports that have to be done by the end of the shift yet you ran a cardiac arrest late call but are also the only probie on the department. Do not want trouble. Also want to be paid for hours worked.


**** them, get your money.


----------



## Peak (Jul 25, 2019)

Tigger said:


> When you find out that the battalion chief is not going to pay you OT for writing reports that have to be done by the end of the shift yet you ran a cardiac arrest late call but are also the only probie on the department. Do not want trouble. Also want to be paid for hours worked.



Sorry that you got put in that position. I don't think the culture is going to change as much as you would like when you're off probation. I think if you push the issue you are almost guaranteed to get a black mark on your reputation.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 25, 2019)

Peak said:


> Sorry that you got put in that position. I don't think the culture is going to change as much as you would like when you're off probation. I think if you push the issue you are almost guaranteed to get a black mark on your reputation.



Agreed. Document it, see a lawyer.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 25, 2019)

My BC dealt with it and apparently a memo on ensuring ambulance crews are paid for documentation time when they are busy and choose sleep over reports. So maybe it was worth it? My BC is awesome.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 27, 2019)

I just had a speaker proposal accepted for the National Conference on EMS in Atlantic City in November. I’m pretty excited to finally break into the conference game. If you’re gonna be there, I’m speaking on Quality Management and EMS simulation. Come say hi.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 28, 2019)

Wow, was laying in bed at the fire station, playing on my phone, when a Pulse Point "CPR Needed" notification appeared. Like "wait, what?" Open it, see the address is at the shopping center right next to station, then sure enough, a few seconds later we get the Bop: "Engine 19 Cardiac Arrest..." 

Fortunately we get there and the patient is awake, was "just" a syncopal episode, but still, a bit crazy that I actually got that notification, and that it came in before we were officially dispatched.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 28, 2019)

Anyone use the revel vent that can take a picture of the screw at the lower center of the docking port on the back? Or even better, know what size it is? 

Apparently ours fell out and its how the mount is attached to the vent. Short of taking the AC out of service to take the vent to the hardware store, im out of ideas.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 28, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Anyone use the revel vent that can take a picture of the screw at the lower center of the docking port on the back? Or even better, know what size it is?
> 
> Apparently ours fell out and its how the mount is attached to the vent. Short of taking the AC out of service to take the vent to the hardware store, im out of ideas.


Get a Hamilton: problem solved.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 28, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Get a Hamilton: problem solved.


Above my paygrade, but youre not wrong.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 29, 2019)

@Chimpy, this post is spam


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 29, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> @Chimpy, this post is spam


Already took care of it.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 30, 2019)

Akulahawk said:


> Already took care of it.


More have popped up. I thought a poster had to have a minimum of 5 posts to put any links? Theres a profile, @EllFata , with a total of 3 posts per their profile, all 3 spam with links?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 30, 2019)

ECMO ground transport is on board for today. No fun.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 30, 2019)

Whats with all the spam lately?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 30, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Whats with all the spam lately?


It's the Hawaiian on the forum *cough Jim cough*... I hear the love spam.


----------



## exodus (Jul 30, 2019)

So I've ****ed my knee up. Out for at least the next two weeks. Went to show my kid how to ride a bike and hyper flexed my knee I guess and it popped.

On the bright side, my accident insurance covers more than my total deductible and since I was deployed for 3 weeks last year, my temporary disability insurance payment is based off of me making about 100k a year as they base it off of highest paying quarter.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 30, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Whats with all the spam lately?





PotatoMedic said:


> It's the Hawaiian on the forum *cough Jim cough*... I hear the love spam.


Hey, spam is for brunch at the station! Fried up alongside some bacon and eggs, NOT paragraphs of Russian sex stuff lol


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 30, 2019)

I had some sticker shock going into the AT&T store today. My phone is getting a little slow and buggy so I went to the store to use the upgrade on the account... and they want like $40/mo for 2 years cuz apparently I can buy 3x PS4 for less money than one cell phone nowadays 😶


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 31, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> I had some sticker shock going into the AT&T store today. My phone is getting a little slow and buggy so I went to the store to use the upgrade on the account... and they want like $40/mo for 2 years cuz apparently I can buy 3x PS4 for less money than one cell phone nowadays 😶


If you are going to finance a phone, you might be way better off going through the phone manufacturer than your mobile carrier. I know that's the case with Verizon and iPhones, anyway.

Verizon will finance an iPhone for you *interest free* but adds like $30 a month to your bill (effectively, the highest interest rate I've ever seen) until it is paid off, and I don't think Verizon will sell you an unlocked phone. On the other hand, Apple will finance the same phone for you with no add-on charge to your bill, and you can get a factory unlocked phone that is nice in case you ever decide to switch carriers or travel overseas and use a local SIM card. Also I think they include free Apple Care until it's paid off.

I'd imagine similar is true for AT&T, and Samsung, for example.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 31, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Whats with all the spam lately?


A server in Sweden is creating spam accounts to a lot of forums. Most of them are not making past the registration page, but some are. I've blocked the IP range hoping that it curtails their efforts.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 31, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> @Chimpy, this post is spam


What's my username???


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 31, 2019)

Just don't buy the newest model Jim. I bought my S7 almost two years ago for less than half of what the newest models go for.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 31, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Just don't buy the newest model Jim. I bought my S7 almost two years ago for less than half of what the newest models go for.


I just upgraded from S7 to S10. I also switched from Sprint to Verizon. Our phones were BOGO so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 31, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Just don't buy the newest model Jim. I bought my S7 almost two years ago for less than half of what the newest models go for.


That's what my current phone is, an S7 Active. 

I did a little perusing on Amazon and eBay, looks like its possible to buy even an S10 directly, in the $600 range (which is more reasonable lol.... maybe one of them super fancy new folding phones would be worth over a grand... which means those will retail for 2 grand heh)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 31, 2019)

I will never buy the cool phone again. I use a Kyocera DuraForce Pro 2. It's practically indestructible, has PTT for our work stuff and runs for days on a charge. It's such a better phone than any iPhone or Samsung.

Oh yeah, and I'm on firstnet so I get amazing unlimited everything for 45 bucks a month.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 31, 2019)

Chimpie said:


> What's my username???


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 1, 2019)

Went to Wawa for a snack. Insert jokes from my partner and I about my order number 666. Follow this with a self inflicted GSW to the leg (sent out at the same time as a separate shooting a few miles away) and a double homicide within about two hours. Damn meatballs are a curse....


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 1, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Went to Wawa for a snack. Insert jokes from my partner and I about my order number 666. Follow this with a self inflicted GSW to the leg (sent out at the same time as a separate shooting a few miles away) and a double homicide within about two hours. Damn meatballs are a curse....


Meatball Diaries thread?...


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 1, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Meatball Diaries thread?...


What an unassuming and misleading name that would be  😂


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 1, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> What an unassuming and misleading name that would be  😂



Get your mind out of the gutter...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 1, 2019)

It’s Wawa. Getting food there is a curse.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 2, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> It’s Wawa. Getting food there is a curse.


Look, I work night shift. It was 0100.... desperate times call for desperate measures. I'm not proud it, but it had to be done.


----------



## cruiseforever (Aug 2, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> I just had a speaker proposal accepted for the National Conference on EMS in Atlantic City in November. I’m pretty excited to finally break into the conference game. If you’re gonna be there, I’m speaking on Quality Management and EMS simulation. Come say hi.



Congratulations.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 2, 2019)

I've written a book. (Working on editing)

I've got tickets to go see to my first concert in October (Bought them in May)

My ball python is a very happy eater.

I'm 23 next month. 

Summary of my recent life.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 2, 2019)

State Aims To Reduce Unnecessary ER Visits By Empowering Paramedics
					

Hawaii is creating a community paramedicine program that officials hope will mean fewer ambulance trips to hospitals.




					www.civilbeat.org
				




"Hawaii health officials are considering how to reduce unnecessary ER visits through a community paramedicine program. The revised emergency transport system that could begin next year would allow medical professionals to transfer patients to predesignated destinations, such as urgent care clinics, or even provide complete treatment at the scene."


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 2, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> State Aims To Reduce Unnecessary ER Visits By Empowering Paramedics
> 
> 
> Hawaii is creating a community paramedicine program that officials hope will mean fewer ambulance trips to hospitals.
> ...



Well,  I was in dispatch (not working, just listening to Joe they do things), the company has contracts with Uber and Lyft to get people places cheaper than an ambulance. So.  That's nice.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 3, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> State Aims To Reduce Unnecessary ER Visits By Empowering Paramedics
> 
> 
> Hawaii is creating a community paramedicine program that officials hope will mean fewer ambulance trips to hospitals.
> ...


Manatee County (Florida) has an awesome Community Paramedicine program. It has won many awards in the few years it's been operating.




__





						Community Paramedicine
					






					www.mymanatee.org
				







__





						Services
					






					www.mymanatee.org


----------



## Tigger (Aug 3, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Well,  I was in dispatch (not working, just listening to Joe they do things), the company has contracts with Uber and Lyft to get people places cheaper than an ambulance. So.  That's nice.


MedStar has probably the most robust Mobile Integrated Healthcare program of any EMS provider in the country and they have done more for the industry in terms of billing reform than probably anyone else. Even better, if an agency approaches them for help with MIH/CP stuff, they'll just give a huge packet of stuff and invite you to come meet with them.


Chimpie said:


> Manatee County (Florida) has an awesome Community Paramedicine program. It has won many awards in the few years it's been operating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 4, 2019)

My wife’s aunt was at Cielo Vista Mall, but luckily didn’t get shot. My cousin works at the mall too but was off today. Friends are safe so far. I’ve been to that Walmart hundreds of times. Mildly surprised it was El Paso but this is America 2019 so I reckon it’s normal to have a weekly mass shooting.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 4, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> My wife’s aunt was at Cielo Vista Mall, but luckily didn’t get shot. My cousin works at the mall too but was off today. Friends are safe so far. I’ve been to that Walmart hundreds of times. Mildly surprised it was El Paso but this is America 2019 so I reckon it’s normal to have a weekly mass shooting.


Dang man. Good all your people are safe.  I saw pictures of a line out of the door of the blood center,  so st least there's people who are helping the victims. 

I see it as future "Weekly reason to carry"

(More like every day,  but yeah)

They need to stop giving any of these guys any attention,  that's what they want.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 4, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Dang man. Good all your people are safe.  I saw pictures of a line out of the door of the blood center,  so st least there's people who are helping the victims.
> 
> I see it as future "Weekly reason to carry"
> 
> ...


One of my carry guns is pretty much always with me, especially when I go to the city I work in. Not often in the problem areas, but sometimes I am near them or passing through.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 4, 2019)

And now Dayton, Ohio... as of 8am EST - 9 dead, 16 injured









						The Dayton shooter wore a mask, bulletproof vest and hearing protection as he opened fire, police chief says - CNN
					

Nine people are dead and 27 are injured after shooting incident in Dayton, Ohio, according to police. Dayton Police say the suspect also is dead. The incident is the second mass shooting in less than 24 hours.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 4, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> One of my carry guns is pretty much always with me, especially when I go to the city I work in. Not often in the problem areas, but sometimes I am near them or passing through.



Yep. Assume I'm always armed.  And if for some proper-signage metal-detecting reason I'm not able to,  it's in my car when I'm out and about and I assess where I am for improvised weapons entry/egress points,  potential problem people,  etc.

I don't want to get caught without a plan, and I won't.  If something happens, will my plan go how I think it should? Probably not,  but I've got to start somewhere. 

"The 23-year-old says people her age “don’t think something like this is going to happen.”

That's not me. I get accusations of PTSD, etc.,  but when the crap hits the fan, who's the one who doesn't panic and at least tries?

Granted,  I'm not the average 22 year old (cliche, yes), but that's okay. 

Long story short,  train,  stay armed, and pray you never are called to pull the trigger on a person,  but if you are,  know there's no other way and it's necessary to protect the innocent people.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm not much one for the tin foil hat crowd, but I cant help but start to feel theres more to it than random lone wolves, like there's someone actually planning these things.

**** like this wasnt happening 15-20 years ago when I was a kid, and gun laws/kids playing violent videogames/ people taking or going off their meds for mental issues... doesn't seem like those have changed all that drastically.

But things aren't all doom and gloom, crime rates, particularly murder rates, peaked in the 80s and 90s and have consistently since then dropped to half of what they were then vs now. Plus more people were beaten to death by hands and feet than are killed by rifles, so we're def not the war torn hell hole the media likes to make us out to be.

Personally I find it funny that the same people arguing for banning rifles and the like, are very often the same people arguing for the decriminalization of drugs because prohibition has failed, even though even obtaining necessary amounts of supplies to make drugs is regulated, and their very presence is banned, people still make and buy and sell and consume them, so why fight it? But somehow prohibiting "assault" rifles will be different... like the REAL problem, the cartels and the gangs murdering each other for street corner space to sell their dope, are suddenly gonna obey gun laws but not drug laws...


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 4, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> I'm not much one for the tin foil hat crowd, but I cant help but start to feel theres more to it than random lone wolves, like there's someone actually planning these things.
> 
> **** like this wasnt happening 15-20 years ago when I was a kid, and gun laws/kids playing violent videogames/ people taking or going off their meds for mental issues... doesn't seem like those have changed all that drastically.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean.  I don't generally origami foil,  but these media people are just as bad.  Guns=Satan now,  and you're a devil worshiper if you hold onto your evil weapons. 

But,  don't you worry, they'll take them off your hands and make you safe. 

But the second active shooter, shot dead within minutes,  by who? None other than evil cops with evil guns. 

And let's not forget the bystander who helped protect kids with his evil gun. 

>:c


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2019)

With my EDC gun which yes I carry everywhere has 10+1 and with my holster I can carry a spare 12 round mag... I’m not going down for a lack of fighting these psychopaths back.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 4, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> With my EDC gun which yes I carry everywhere has 10+1 and with my holster I can carry a spare 12 round mag... I’m not going down for a lack of fighting these psychopaths back.



6+1

2 spare mags, 1 6rd and 1 7rd.

Gun in the car,  15+1
Spare mag

They may get me,  yeah,  but they're going to have to work for it.

As it is said

"*Lord, make me fast and accurate. Let my aim be true and my hand faster than those who would seek to destroy me. Grant me victory over my foes and those that wish to do harm to me and mine. Let not my last thought be "If only I had my gun" and Lord if today is truly the day that You call me home, let me die in a pile of brass."*


----------



## Tigger (Aug 4, 2019)

Yea, I'm not going to live like that. My pistol is not going to keep me safe from some person with body armor and a rifle intent harming as many people as possible. Even if I had my gun on me, which I would not because I just don't want to carry, I think getting as far away from the threat is the strategy. There is no way I could switch gears mentally from being out shopping to dealing with some sort of threat. It's one thing to be in a tough spot at work, when you're mentally prepared for that. I am not going to be mentally prepared for much when I'm at a bar with my friends. I know this about myself. I keep seeing this whole "if only there was a good guy there with a gun" mantra and I just don't get it. I hope your (I mean this in the plural sense) training will allow you to find cover, avoid shooting one of the dozens of panicking people nearby, and keep you from getting shot yourself, either by the perpetrator or law enforcement. If it does great, but I think we should all remember that this sort of training is a huge commitment and proficiency is challenging even for law enforcement, who at least have the benefit of going to work everyday with a prepared mindset. 

I also respect that there are many reasons to carry a gun. I do not intend to dissuade anyone from doing so. I am not some bleeding heart that hates guns. I just hope pragmatism will prevail.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 4, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I know what you mean.  I don't generally origami foil,  but these media people are just as bad.  Guns=Satan now,  and you're a devil worshiper if you hold onto your evil weapons.
> 
> But,  don't you worry, they'll take them off your hands and make you safe.
> 
> ...


This sort of crap explains much of why there is no meaningful talk on gun issues. There are not only two sides. Perpetuating that just makes discussion harder. Take the high road.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 4, 2019)

Tigger said:


> Yea, I'm not going to live like that. My pistol is not going to keep me safe from some person with body armor and a rifle intent harming as many people as possible. Even if I had my gun on me, which I would not because I just don't want to carry, I think getting as far away from the threat is the strategy. There is no way I could switch gears mentally from being out shopping to dealing with some sort of threat. It's one thing to be in a tough spot at work, when you're mentally prepared for that. I am not going to be mentally prepared for much when I'm at a bar with my friends. I know this about myself. I keep seeing this whole "if only there was a good guy there with a gun" mantra and I just don't get it. I hope your (I mean this in the plural sense) training will allow you to find cover, avoid shooting one of the dozens of panicking people nearby, and keep you from getting shot yourself, either by the perpetrator or law enforcement. If it does great, but I think we should all remember that this sort of training is a huge commitment and proficiency is challenging even for law enforcement, who at least have the benefit of going to work everyday with a prepared mindset.
> 
> I also respect that there are many reasons to carry a gun. I do not intend to dissuade anyone from doing so. I am not some bleeding heart that hates guns. I just hope pragmatism will prevail.



I don't disagree completely. Even against LAP, your cover may completely shot.

Me having a pistol or two isn't going to shield me against guy in a hotel room with a million rounds of ammo

You get out of the kill box asap, taking others with you.

Sometimes winning means not dying,  rather than to be the one to kill. 

But, doesn't mean I won't return fire if given the shot,  afteral,  why do I carry?


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 4, 2019)

Tactical situation dictates.... if the shooter shoots you in the back as opening shots, or if they're advancing towards you with only open ground, or their in that hotel room or other cover themselves where anything short of a .50 or an AT4 isn't gonna do anything, getting off that X is the best choice... Or you find yourself with a clean line of sight 50m away with their back turned to you because urban environments are 360° affairs...
It's far from guaranteed BUT at least you wont be completely helpless cowering somewhere thinking "I wish I had my gun to shoot back".
Statistically most shooters off themselves vs getting into a gunfight with cops, who knows, a couple rounds may cause them to flee and decide it's over...


----------



## Seirende (Aug 4, 2019)

Persons with guns are far more likely to use their firearm for suicide than they are to defend themselves against an armed assailant successfully...


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 4, 2019)

Seirende said:


> Persons with guns are far more likely to use their firearm for suicide than they are to defend themselves against an armed assailant successfully...



So take everyone's guns regardless of their suicidal intent,  you know,  for safety?

I'm not sure what your point is.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 4, 2019)

I don't carry a gun to be a hero. With some exceptions (felon, the state you live in) everyone has an opportunity to make the conscious decision to protect themselves. I carry a gun to protect my family, everyone else is SOL unless Im forced to use said gun. Then they may benefit out of necessity.

As far as meaningful talk, Im willing to have it, the second someone mentions banning, Im out of the discussion.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 4, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> I don't carry a gun to be a hero. With some exceptions (felon, the state you live in) everyone has an opportunity to make the conscious decision to protect themselves. I carry a gun to protect my family, everyone else is SOL unless Im forced to use said gun. Then they may benefit out of necessity.
> 
> As far as meaningful talk, Im willing to have it, the second someone mentions banning, Im out of the discussion.



If they think a ban will work,  they're beyond reason until they figure out things like the failure of gun free zones and such. 

I don't know if I could sleep if I just left everyone else to the wolves. Yes,  protect me and mine first,  but then go back for anyone else who still needs help. 

If I'm going for a snack and find a robbery and I'm not noticed,  I can't just leave.  Yeah,  call 911 and give info, but you've got the tactical advantage of surprise. I can't just hope they don't get blown away by a twitchy tweaker or whatever.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 4, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> If they think a ban will work, they're beyond reason until they figure out things like the failure of gun free zones and such.
> 
> I don't know if I could sleep if I just left everyone else to the wolves. Yes, protect me and mine first, but then go back for anyone else who still needs help.
> 
> If I'm going for a snack and find a robbery and I'm not noticed, I can't just leave. Yeah, call 911 and give info, but you've got the tactical advantage of surprise. I can't just hope they don't get blown away by a twitchy tweaker or whatever.


I get it, I was young and single once. Now I have a wife and kids. 

I have a responsibilty to protect and be there for them and noone else. I only care that my kids remember me as a good dad that was around, not as a good dad that did something brave but is now gone.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 4, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> If they think a ban will work,  they're beyond reason until they figure out things like the failure of gun free zones and such.
> 
> I don't know if I could sleep if I just left everyone else to the wolves. Yes,  protect me and mine first,  but then go back for anyone else who still needs help.
> 
> If I'm going for a snack and find a robbery and I'm not noticed,  I can't just leave.  Yeah,  call 911 and give info, but you've got the tactical advantage of surprise. I can't just hope they don't get blown away by a twitchy tweaker or whatever.


Dead heroes are still dead. Your family/friends/those you care about would rather you be alive and have not acted, than dead.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 4, 2019)

Hmm,  haven't given that much though,  as you can tell. I'm no parent, don't even have a SO, but even so. I would be hard pressed to leave someone to possibly die like that.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 4, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> So take everyone's guns regardless of their suicidal intent,  you know,  for safety?
> 
> I'm not sure what your point is.



My point is that we shouldn't act like guns are a beneficial or even benign possession. They do more harm than good.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 4, 2019)

Seirende said:


> My point is that we shouldn't act like guns are a beneficial or even benign possession. They do more harm than good.



When I finish laughing,  maybe I can get off the floor.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 4, 2019)

We can be civil and talk about this, or not at all. Those are the only two options.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 4, 2019)

Tigger said:


> We can be civil and talk about this, or not at all. Those are the only two options.


Yes sir,  sorry.  (I think you're a sir. Or ma'am if it suits you)

You say they're not beneficial or benign.  I would disagree with the fact that it gives me some chance to defend myself against an assailant or multiple ones. Especially if they're also armed.

Taking a sheepdogs teeth doesn't get rid of the wolves.

There's a few times I thought I may need a gun and I'm glad one is by my side. I never had to draw,  but if I do,  I know I can.

Also. I've literally fed myself by using one. I consider eating beneficial. 

Okay. So,  the deer didn't benefit,  I'll give you that.  

Also,  on average, conceal carriers stop incidents faster than police and with less casualties. The element of surprise can do wonders. I'm not ragging on police,  but average police response time in LA is like 45 minutes.  If I lived there,  I'd be at the mercy of my attacker. I'd rather not be.


----------



## Peak (Aug 4, 2019)

Tigger said:


> Yea, I'm not going to live like that. My pistol is not going to keep me safe from some person with body armor and a rifle intent harming as many people as possible. Even if I had my gun on me, which I would not because I just don't want to carry, I think getting as far away from the threat is the strategy. There is no way I could switch gears mentally from being out shopping to dealing with some sort of threat. It's one thing to be in a tough spot at work, when you're mentally prepared for that. I am not going to be mentally prepared for much when I'm at a bar with my friends. I know this about myself. I keep seeing this whole "if only there was a good guy there with a gun" mantra and I just don't get it. I hope your (I mean this in the plural sense) training will allow you to find cover, avoid shooting one of the dozens of panicking people nearby, and keep you from getting shot yourself, either by the perpetrator or law enforcement. If it does great, but I think we should all remember that this sort of training is a huge commitment and proficiency is challenging even for law enforcement, who at least have the benefit of going to work everyday with a prepared mindset.
> 
> I also respect that there are many reasons to carry a gun. I do not intend to dissuade anyone from doing so. I am not some bleeding heart that hates guns. I just hope pragmatism will prevail.



I don't view it as some thing where one person with a gun is going to be the hero and stop the bad guy. I do think that these shooters may be more hesitant if they knew that there is a good chance that several people have a concealed carry where ever there is a large crowd, and their rampage is ended early. 

The unfortunate reality is that there are plenty of ways to enact a CBRNe threat that are far more lethal or terroristic than being a mass shooter. Even if we somehow removed every gun from the United States it doesn't remove the ability for a person to kill hundreds or thousands of people. 

There are many rampage killers and terrorist events in countries with strict gun legislation in Europe and Asia.

Statistics shown in the media rarely reflect the reality. One of my greatest annoyances is when the AAP talks about how many children die from firearms, their statistics include 18 and 19 year olds (which also are the great majority of the dealths) and almost all of which are either while committing a crime or while participating in gang activity.

We are at a point where these delusional losers think that by killing bunch of people they are going to be famous, get their 'revenge', further their political ideals, or some other insane motivation. Banning guns does almost nothing to address the problem. There are plenty of other lethal means, and those psychotic/delusional/APD/other brand of the crazy are still running around unchecked. Thank Ronald Regan for destroying the mental healthcare system in the US.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 4, 2019)

Mass hysteria and fear mongers be damned. Still had a helluva a time on our pregame tour that segued into one of Walker Buehler’s CG gems. 

Kiddos had a blast also.


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm more fearful of the CCW weekend warriors than I am of the mass shooters.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 5, 2019)

Why?  how many homicides are committed by CCW holders?  how many unjustified shootings?  are your fears justified, or simply a product of your misinformation?


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Aug 5, 2019)

DrParasite said:


> Why?  how many homicides are committed by CCW holders?  how many unjustified shootings?  are your fears justified, or simply a product of your misinformation?




30 years of "accidental discharge" calls. "The gun went off while I was cleaning it." That sort of thing. Thanks for asking.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 5, 2019)

Can we slide the gun talk back over to the gun thread?


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 5, 2019)

I had a situation last night.  A few hour ordeal with the local deputies. 

Things are just unfolding. 

I didn't get much sleep. 

I won't get into details,  but we're all alive. I wouldn't call it "Good" though. Just,  prayers for us if you've got them to give.


----------



## Peak (Aug 5, 2019)

KingCountyMedic said:


> 30 years of "accidental discharge" calls. "The gun went off while I was cleaning it." That sort of thing. Thanks for asking.



Accidental discharges or negligent discharges? Shoving a gun in your pants without a holster, cleaning a load gun, and so on isn't an accident. How many of them actually had a actually had a CCW permit?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 5, 2019)

Trying to decide if I'm going to have waffles or pancakes for breakfast...


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 5, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Trying to decide if I'm going to have waffles or pancakes for breakfast...



Either way,  I like to shred them up with my hands and dip them into syrup. I hate soggy waffles or pancakes. 

Add whipped cream and fresh fruit.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 5, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Trying to decide if I'm going to have waffles or pancakes for breakfast...


Pancakes get my vote.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 5, 2019)

Peak said:


> Accidental discharges or negligent discharges? Shoving a gun in your pants without a holster, cleaning a load gun, and so on isn't an accident. How many of them actually had a actually had a CCW permit?


This is not meant to be a part of any sort of meaningful conversation I swear, but every accidental/negligent discharge I've had has been with a CCW. Well one patient was the carrier's son, who he shot while clearing his gun. I think this is really just the product of working in an area known for high gun ownership and CCW rates.

Unrelated, AMR is offering an extra $10/hour to come in and work. Time to renege on my promise of never working a non-double medic street shift again.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 5, 2019)

Tigger said:


> This is not meant to be a part of any sort of meaningful conversation I swear, but every accidental/negligent discharge I've had has been with a CCW. Well one patient was the carrier's son, who he shot while clearing his gun. I think this is really just the product of working in an area known for high gun ownership and CCW rates.
> 
> Unrelated, AMR is offering an extra $10/hour to come in and work. Time to renege on my promise of never working a non-double medic street shift again.


And see, on the other end of the spectrum we get them every so often by the folks that tend to shove them in their waistband. Never had an accidental from an actual CCW holders (yet).


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 6, 2019)

Bought the ACE SAT book to see any trends on things I may need to brush up on. Have missed an annoying amount of questions where the rationale is like "well yes, but no".  😂


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 6, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Bought the ACE SAT book to see any trends on things I may need to brush up on. Have missed an annoying amount of questions where the rationale is like "well yes, but no".


I had one "the only way to know this answer is to memorize the oxyhemoglobin curve, which is nearly impossible"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 6, 2019)

Just found out I’m going to the Ambulance Service Management course in 2020. I’ve read it’s excellent.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 6, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Just found out I’m going to the Ambulance Service Management course in 2020. I’ve read it’s excellent.



Will you feed it,  walk it,  put it to bed,  plug it in?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 6, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Can we slide the gun talk back over to the gun thread?



Personally I think that would be a mistake. This is the one thread with no rules aside from being civil. 

For better or for worse, gun violence and gun control are the topic of the day.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 6, 2019)

Remi said:


> Personally I think that would be a mistake. This is the one thread with no rules aside from being civil.
> 
> For better or for worse, gun violence and gun control are the topic of the day.


The only rule of this thread is for it to be topic-less and have no direction hence the name.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 6, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Will you feed it,  walk it,  put it to bed,  plug it in?



I don’t know what you are talking about.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 6, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> I don’t know what you are talking about.



The manament course. It's a joke. I'm not good at jokes.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 6, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> The only rule of this thread is for it to be topic-less and have no direction hence the name.



I like turtles.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 6, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I like turtles.


Fried or stewed?


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 6, 2019)

I 


StCEMT said:


> Fried or stewed?


I help them across the road so they're not either


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 6, 2019)

*Baked*


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 6, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> The manament course. It's a joke. I'm not good at jokes.



Can confirm.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 6, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Just found out I’m going to the Ambulance Service Management course in 2020. I’ve read it’s excellent.


Nice! I know you’re one of the few people who truly wants to see the right kind of change in both the field, and culture of the field itself.

I hope to one day read an article, or ten, of yours published in the annals.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 6, 2019)

I’m more EMS1 speed... although I am going to speak at the NJ EMS conference and I heard I was nominated for EMS Educator of the Year here in PA. I guess it’s finally starting to happen.  

Change takes a long time. I figure I’ve got maybe 15 more years in me. Maybe we’ll make something good happen.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 6, 2019)

The 15 year old victim in El Paso was the son of an Army comrade I served with. That, and the young family gunned down on top of their baby...terrible!


----------



## Aprz (Aug 7, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> *Baked*


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 7, 2019)

Remi said:


> Personally I think that would be a mistake. This is the one thread with no rules aside from being civil.
> 
> For better or for worse, gun violence and gun control are the topic of the day.





DesertMedic66 said:


> The only rule of this thread is for it to be topic-less and have no direction hence the name.


THIS!


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 7, 2019)

*Someone didn't want to go to daycare today.*


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 7, 2019)

My oral board and uniform inspection is tomorrow afternoon.  2+ hour drive one way for 3 minutes of testing.  Uniform inspection.  Gotta know my 8 meds,  BVM of an adult apneic pt and patient assessment/treatment. I've got this. 

I can get kind of nervous and I'll hyperventilate the "pt" so I just have to slow down and count. Deep breaths.  

After this,  it's my clinicals and then 1 last meeting for paperwork's sake.  

Inching closer and closer


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 7, 2019)

Chimpie said:


> *Someone didn't want to go to daycare today.*
> 
> View attachment 4545



Oddly familiar to me when I wake up to go to work...


----------



## Peak (Aug 7, 2019)

At the risk of sounding like @RocketMedic I'm a bit tired of getting floated to the adult units. I've spent more time the past two weeks taking care for adults than kids. The summer needs to be over.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 7, 2019)

Peak said:


> At the risk of sounding like @RocketMedic I'm a bit tired of getting floated to the adult units. I've spent more time the past two weeks taking care for adults than kids. The summer needs to be over.


I agree with this on many counts. Not enjoying the 82 degrees in the back currently. I'd also rather take kids most days than adults since I at least get kids that are sick enough to warrant an ED visit regularly where as adults often are regulars or lacking initiative.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 7, 2019)

Peak said:


> At the risk of sounding like @RocketMedic I'm a bit tired of getting floated to the adult units. I've spent more time the past two weeks taking care for adults than kids. The summer needs to be over.



Bro adult calls are way better than wheelchairs


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 7, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Bro adult calls are way better than wheelchairs


Can we vote to change your name to @WheelchairMedic?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 7, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Can we vote to change your name to @WheelchairMedic?


Yes!  Totally yes!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 7, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Can we vote to change your name to @WheelchairMedic?





PotatoMedic said:


> Yes!  Totally yes!!!


Don't tempt me.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 7, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> Don't tempt me.


//Tempt


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 7, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> //Tempt


You realize if I change his name, he gets to pick your new name then?


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 7, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> You realize if I change his name, he gets to pick your new name then?


 
I thought about that.  I suppose it depends on iff he thinks this name is cruel or not. If he hates it,  I'd say no to it.  But if not,  I'm not against that if the name is also okay by me?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 7, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I thought about that.  I suppose it depends on iff he thinks this name is cruel or not. If he hates it,  I'd say no to it.  But if not,  I'm not against that if the name is also okay by me?


So you //Tempt me and then want final approval on the name change?  😂😂😂


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 7, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> So you //Tempt me and then want final approval on the name change?  😂😂😂


//Shrug

As many can vouch.  I say a lot. Not all of it the best. I learn eventually. I think...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 7, 2019)

In all fairness, it's been a while since I've been around so many members don't know or remember me.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 7, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> In all fairness, it's been a while since I've been around so many members don't know or remember me.


I don't know you. So.  Greetings.  Sing me the song of your people.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 7, 2019)

I must say, I still enjoy the views of the sunsets at our base.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 7, 2019)

Looks like the only thing missing is the lounge chairs and the grill.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 7, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 4546
> 
> I must say, I still enjoy the views of the sunsets at our base.


Ahhh 113AM. That side step on the medic side has left me with some bruises since 224AM didn’t have it.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 8, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> In all fairness, it's been a while since I've been around so many members don't know or remember me.



I wasn't gonna say anything, but since you brought it up... What grave did you unbury yourself out of?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 8, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I wasn't gonna say anything, but since you brought it up... What grave did you unbury yourself out of?


Not mine, hence the reason I dug myself out.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 8, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> Not mine, hence the reason I dug myself out.



Very polite.  Don't go where you're not requested.  I respect that in the majority of cases.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 8, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> Not mine, hence the reason I dug myself out.


Welcome back... just glad that you didn't get stuck in a grave, someone else's or not... I just ask that next time  you avoid falling into one in the first place.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 8, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> Not mine, hence the reason I dug myself out.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 8, 2019)

I really hope that when I wake up this afternoon that there has been a rebranding for our master of wheelchairs.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 8, 2019)

Had I known that this company puts paramedics on wheelchair duty at times, I would have politely passed. That’s on me, for not doing my due diligence. Now it’s just a matter of existing every day, waiting for the lease to be up and looking for a workplace that gives me the opportunity to do the job I love/treats me fairly and well/pushing wheelchairs.

I feel stalled.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 9, 2019)

Just took the air Methods written for the second time.  Hopefully I pass again and get an interview again.  Maybe this time they will offer me the job 😅


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 9, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Just took the air Methods written for the second time.  Hopefully I pass again and get an interview again.  Maybe this time they will offer me the job 😅


Idaho Air Rescue? Also, good luck.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 9, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Idaho Air Rescue? Also, good luck.


Yup.  I applied to a part time spot... Though a full time one just opened up so I'll apply to that real quick too.  Hopefully all goes well.  The county gig... Well let's just say our cost of living went up and we got no cola.  So I can't really keep working here and live.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 9, 2019)

The wheelchair earl is finally off after 37.5 hours at work.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 9, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Yup.  I applied to a part time spot... Though a full time one just opened up so I'll apply to that real quick too.  Hopefully all goes well.  The county gig... Well let's just say our cost of living went up and we got no cola.  So I can't really keep working here and live.


Bonner County EMS seems interesting. Do you know anything about them?


RocketMedic said:


> The wheelchair earl is finally off after 37.5 hours at work.


His Royale Wheelchair Magistrate deserveth a pint...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 9, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Bonner County EMS seems interesting. Do you know anything about them?


I don't... But I will ask around.  I do know they are in an area I loved to work!  I believe the supervisor is the als fly car.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 9, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> I believe the supervisor is the als fly car.


Ah, yeah that’s what caught my eye- the fly cars. But, apparently @NomadicMedic has the drop on this deployment model already.

TBCH, in my old age the less I have to deal with “partner drama”, and more I can just do my effing job, the happier I seem...


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 10, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Ah, yeah that’s what caught my eye- the fly cars. But, apparently @NomadicMedic has the drop on this deployment model already.
> 
> TBCH, in my old age the less I have to deal with “partner drama”, and more I can just do my effing job, the happier I seem...



The court of the wheelchair van is a lonely one. The guests are at the far end of the hall, strapped to the floor, and inaudible over the din of the motor. In one of the vans they even face backwards so as to reflect upon their own poor choices in life. It is a court of profound melancholy.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 10, 2019)

Locals gangs and drug dealers must not be happy, they're keeping us busy lately.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 10, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> The court of the wheelchair van is a lonely one. The guests are at the far end of the hall, strapped to the floor, and inaudible over the din of the motor. In one of the vans they even face backwards so as to reflect upon their own poor choices in life. It is a court of profound melancholy.



Reminiscent of a monologue from Apocalypse Now.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 10, 2019)

I am out of the fly car today. No partner drama though. It was one of my EMT recruits, so she's trained exactly the way I like my BLS partner to work. 

Already run some ALS and had the narcs open. And FWIW, Toradol is the stuff for kidney stones. 

The fun never ends.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 10, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> I am out of the fly car today. No partner drama though. It was one of my EMT recruits, so she's trained exactly the way I like my BLS partner to work.
> 
> Already run some ALS and had the narcs open. And FWIW, Toradol is the stuff for kidney stones.
> 
> The fun never ends.


Do you volunteer to run on a unit over the weekends, or is it built into your work week?

Also, I often (half) joke that if my company ever went to single provider fly car paramedics in a more clinical oversight role vs. pure supervision, I’d come off of the helicopter.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 10, 2019)

We’re down a couple of medics, so I volunteered to push a truck today. It’s been fun, actually. We’ve run 7 calls and I’m having a blast just being a truck medic. 

My schedule is changing, I’m going to work 4 days one week and three the next for a while. I’m curious to see how long that’s going to last. 

We’re in the process of moving all of our medics off an ambulance and into fly cars, so I’m going to move my office from the central admin building to the education facility, where we also run a truck. I will cover the ALS in a squad in that district during the day when I’m there.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 10, 2019)

In all seriousness I have concluded (and been told) that I’m not at an EMS agency, I’m at a patient transport service that happens to offer EMS. There is a huge and significant difference between those w


NomadicMedic said:


> We’re down a couple of medics, so I volunteered to push a truck today. It’s been fun, actually. We’ve run 7 calls and I’m having a blast just being a truck medic.
> 
> My schedule is changing, I’m going to work 4 days one week and three the next for a while. I’m curious to see how long that’s going to last.
> 
> We’re in the process of moving all of our medics off an ambulance and into fly cars, so I’m going to move my office from the central admin building to the education facility, where we also run a truck. I will cover the ALS in a squad in that district during the day when I’m there.



That is very, very interesting. How many fly car medics are y’all running now?


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 10, 2019)

I reckon I skipped straight to the cutting edge of the pyramid there. Anyone can run a complex 911 call or CCT transfer, but only the few can take a pre-scheduled stretcher call or wheelchair discharge. I am the elite. The one you call for your needs. I’m like a tow truck for people. It really puts it in perspective that I am expected to take poly-pharm CCT + “vent” transfers and run complex 911 calls alone, but then drop it all and deal with comprehensive “client transport services”. Guess which one there is formal training on...


On a serious note, I’m flying out to CA next week for my grandfather, who is getting out of rehab after a broken leg. Any advice for elder-care planning? He’s not really able to live alone safely anymore.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 11, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Also, I often (half) joke that if my company ever went to single provider fly car paramedics in a more clinical oversight role vs. pure supervision, I’d come off of the helicopter.


I think Manatee County has gone to this. In addition to the Community Paramedics, they have two Tahoes with single medics in them assisting with calls.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 11, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> In all seriousness I have concluded (and been told) that I’m not at an EMS agency, I’m at a patient transport service that happens to offer EMS. There is a huge and significant difference between those w
> 
> 
> That is very, very interesting. How many fly car medics are y’all running now?



The plan is three. Honestly, We will probably still have a medic on a truck occasionally. We do have some medics in our employ that just aren’t quite ready to staff a fly car by themselves.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 11, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> On a serious note, I’m flying out to CA next week for my grandfather, who is getting out of rehab after a broken leg. Any advice for elder-care planning? He’s not really able to live alone safely anymore.


I feel like all the California peeps should have an EMLifeExpo. I'd be down to join.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 11, 2019)

Wheelchair: the paragon of EMS.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 11, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> On a serious note, I’m flying out to CA next week for my grandfather, who is getting out of rehab after a broken leg. Any advice for elder-care planning? He’s not really able to live alone safely anymore.


I hear wheelchair vans come in handy...

Ok, but seriously, I hope your grandad is ok.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 11, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> I hear wheelchair vans come in handy...
> 
> Ok, but seriously, I hope your grandad is ok.



He’s too frail to safely live on his own. He needs a wheelchair van medic.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm still waiting on your name to be changed to ChairMaster or something....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 12, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> I'm still waiting on your name to be changed to ChairMaster or something....



"wheelie Medic"


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 12, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> "wheelie Medic"


That sounds way too cool. 

In all seriousness I really don’t like this feeling. My ego is in tatters and I feel like I am slowly losing the qualities of a good emergency paramedic. I know the answer is a different and better job, but life is in the way and I’m trying to make it a good move, not a flailing one. So I fight hard to keep the skills, the competencies and the passion alive, like a little campfire in the Arctic winter. Hopefully this next few weeks opens up some new routes WRT where I’m headed, or at least clarifies existing options.

@NomadicMedic do you have wheelchair critical care medic strike teams? Because that’s some next-level stuff. Top of the food chain.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 12, 2019)

Took a cardiac failure transfer (CCT) from here to Big Good Hospital 1.5 hours away, alone, on a dobutamine drip. Now, I know what dobutamine is and the basics of how to use it, but that’s because I’m an EMS weeb who studies extra and does things like classes and self study and stuff. It is not an exaggeration to say that I have had more formal education on the wheelchair van (1 hour) than on critical care from this job or the one before it. (Everything worked out fine, but I am constantly impressed by the assumption that paramedics are ready and knowledgeable with things they’re not trained on.)

I now understand exactly why CA and some other states limit what calls paramedics can tech so aggressively...we are systemically unprepared.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 12, 2019)

Seriously man, good luck. But you have to stop identifying yourself solely based off of your credentials and schooling. 

That ain’t living in my book. And I’d reckon (Ha! I dabble in Texan) others would agree.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 12, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Seriously man, good luck. But you have to stop identifying yourself solely based off of your credentials and schooling.
> 
> That ain’t living in my book. And I’d reckon (Ha! I dabble in Texan) others would agree.


This is part of what keeps me significantly happier where I work. I'm in the same boat as everyone else when it comes to disliking/trusting management, and nothing pisses me off more than taking an out of town trip for some VA transfer, but I'm much happier overall than many.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 12, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Seriously man, good luck. But you have to stop identifying yourself solely based off of your credentials and schooling.
> 
> That ain’t living in my book. And I’d reckon (Ha! I dabble in Texan) others would agree.



I really don’t identify based off of what I do. I’m just frustrated that I put on golden handcuffs, am at a job that doesn’t appreciate me or my talents, and that has a skewed work/life balance. I’m not really that bothered by having to drive the van occasionally, I’m bothered by the fact that I’m letting golden handcuffs get in the way of what I really want to be doing and letting a job I’m “meh” about grow like cancer into my time. 

 I’m home, about to go to the gym and work out, and I’m prepping for our CA trip this week and all that comes with it. Next move is going to be to somewhere we both like, where we can actually do things and where life isn’t about work, and to jobs we really enjoy.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 12, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> I really don’t identify based off of what I do. I’m just frustrated that I put on golden handcuffs, am at a job that doesn’t appreciate me or my talents, and that has a skewed work/life balance. I’m not really that bothered by having to drive the van occasionally, I’m bothered by the fact that I’m letting golden handcuffs get in the way of what I really want to be doing and letting a job I’m “meh” about grow like cancer into my time.



Rocket brotha, we get it, you're unhappy at your current job. You don't need to keep reminding us everyday that you get forced on a wheelchair van.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 12, 2019)

Aww my terrier wants cuddles!


CALEMT said:


> Rocket brotha, we get it, you're unhappy at your current job. You don't need to keep reminding us everyday that you get forced on a wheelchair van.



It’s really more of a shipwreck. Like a de motivational warning to myself not to settle for the admittedly excellent pay and decent benefits.

Money really isn’t worth fun.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 12, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> nothing pisses me off more than taking an out of town trip for some VA transfer.


Why? The closest VA to us is ~2 hours away at night. These were some of the easiest LDT’s I’ve done.

I once leaned pretty hard into a gung ho intern who was pissed we popped one right after BTB cardiac arrests. It finished off our shift and gave him time to chart.

That would be the once a year perfect shift and can’t understand when, and why people like that still aren’t “satisfied”.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 12, 2019)

I haven't been this mentally well for this long in years. By "this long" I mean two weeks.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 13, 2019)

Seirende said:


> I haven't been this mentally well for this long in years. By "this long" I mean two weeks.


Woo hoo!!!!  That's really exciting!


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 13, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Why? The closest VA to us is ~2 hours away at night. These were some of the easiest LDT’s I’ve done.
> 
> I once leaned pretty hard into a gung ho intern who was pissed we popped one right after BTB cardiac arrests. It finished off our shift and gave him time to chart.
> 
> That would be the once a year perfect shift and can’t understand when, and why people like that still aren’t “satisfied”.


We are quite often understaffed and we sacrifice coverage for churning out transfers at certain peak times. It's more so a frustration that runs like that pull resources from where we need them.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 13, 2019)

Started off with a STEMI transfer. 100% LAD. Stroke alerted my unresponsive patient who was found to have quite the bleed going on. One of the times I wish I could give a sedative to intubate, she needed it. Ended on an OD that was acidotic to the point that the heart lost it's damn mind and was making me very nervous for a solid minute or so. This may be one of the most interesting medical days I've had in some time.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 13, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Started off with a STEMI transfer. 100% LAD. Stroke alerted my unresponsive patient who was found to have quite the bleed going on. One of the times I wish I could give a sedative to intubate, she needed it. Ended on an OD that was acidotic to the point that the heart lost it's damn mind and was making me very nervous for a solid minute or so. This may be one of the most interesting medical days I've had in some time.



Let’s hope that luck runs off


----------



## Seirende (Aug 13, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Woo hoo!!!!  That's really exciting!



It's so weird. I'm waking up rested in the morning, during the days experiencing happiness and satisfaction with a noticeable lack of crushing mental pain and then at night falling asleep easily and getting a good night's sleep. Been this way ever since I started nannying my niblings during the week. The only issue is they wear me out. 😂 Which wouldn't be a problem except that I'm working my real bill-paying job in the evenings.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 13, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> We are quite often understaffed and we sacrifice coverage for churning out transfers at certain peak times. It's more so a frustration that runs like that pull resources from where we need them.


Oh no, I get that. I don’t know how your supervisors operate, but when I was a night shift supervisor I often wished I could be the one running them and having the front line employees backfill in my absence. 

But you know? Something about having to supervise yada, yada, yada...


StCEMT said:


> Stroke alerted my unresponsive patient who was found to have quite the bleed going on. One of the times I wish I could give a *paralytic and* a sedative to intubate, she needed it.


Fixed it


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 13, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Oh no, I get that. I don’t know how your supervisors operate, but when I was a night shift supervisor I often wished I could be the one running them and having the front line employees backfill in my absence.
> 
> But you know? Something about having to supervise yada, yada, yada...
> 
> Fixed it


Our supervisors will take the non-transport 911's for us when we get particularly busy at least. Thats always a big help. I don't even mind the patients, they're usually pleasant enough, but when we dump 80% of the ALS fleet in the span of 30-45 minutes for these calls? I do have a problem with that.

I wish, but I don't see RSI coming here anytime soon, at least not to field medics. Honestly, company wide our FPS isn't great and doesn't support doing so. I could maybe see it being selective one day since we do have paralytics (for CCT runs). Maybe...


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 13, 2019)

Making guns in my garage is making me feel so American right now.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 13, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> That sounds way too cool.
> 
> In all seriousness I really don’t like this feeling. My ego is in tatters and I feel like I am slowly losing the qualities of a good emergency paramedic. I know the answer is a different and better job, but life is in the way and I’m trying to make it a good move, not a flailing one. So I fight hard to keep the skills, the competencies and the passion alive, like a little campfire in the Arctic winter. Hopefully this next few weeks opens up some new routes WRT where I’m headed, or at least clarifies existing options.
> 
> @NomadicMedic do you have wheelchair critical care medic strike teams? Because that’s some next-level stuff. Top of the food chain.


Complaining like this is not anyway to keep your passion alive. Coming on here and complaining everyday is not making it better nor does it improve the community. Life happens and sometimes you can't just move along. But don't make these struggles _your _life. There's more to life and self worth than being a paramedic.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 13, 2019)

Tigger said:


> Complaining like this is not anyway to keep your passion alive. Coming on here and complaining everyday is not making it better nor does it improve the community. Life happens and sometimes you can't just move along. But don't make these struggles _your _life. There's more to life and self worth than being a paramedic.



Jeez are you like the Happiness Police or something? Leave me my tattered and faded glories to remember please! The community will survive some moping.

@StCEMT can you nasally intubate? Nasal ETI is a lost art, but is a convenient workaround for systems where you can’t sedate/paralyze for an orotracheal attempt.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 13, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Nasal ETI is a lost art, but is a convenient workaround for systems where you can’t sedate/paralyze for an orotracheal attempt.


Agreed, but I don’t know how quick I’d be to jump to NTI a suspected head bleed of any sorts, especially without adequate sedation and reasonable ETA’s.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 13, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Agreed, but I don’t know how quick I’d be to jump to NTI a suspected head bleed of any sorts, especially without adequate sedation and reasonable ETA’s.



Reckon it depends on presentation, alternatives and type. I somewhat agree for traumatic bleeds, but for medical I would pull that trigger fast.

On another note does anyone else really not like transports to (the inpatient) hospice? They’re easy from a clinical standpoint and I do my Level best to make them polite, comfortable and dignified, but I get the heebie-jeeboes being one of the last people that person will ever be with. It’s like...a whole different mission, one I really am not a fan of.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 13, 2019)

I can, although they took lido and stuff away. Just a lubed up tube now. We had no difficulty managing her with occasional suctioning, it wasn't like a vomit filled airway. It was largely just knowing where things were headed and that I could shorten the process if I had the tools to do so.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 14, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> The community will survive some moping.



Some moping... not daily...


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 14, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Reckon it depends on presentation, alternatives and type. I somewhat agree for traumatic bleeds, but for medical I would pull that trigger fast.
> 
> On another note does anyone else really not like transports to (the inpatient) hospice? They’re easy from a clinical standpoint and I do my Level best to make them polite, comfortable and dignified, but I get the heebie-jeeboes being one of the last people that person will ever be with. It’s like...a whole different mission, one I really am not a fan of.


I don't mind. It's not any different than being the last person a 911 patient is with that dies in front of you. At least hospice patients are relatively on their own terms unlike most of what we see.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 15, 2019)

So I had a cardiac arrest resuscitation the other day. Guy was at a dialysis center and collapsed. There was another medic on scene and gave him a couple of epis. Was in PEA when I got there, by the time we were in the ambulance I was pacing him and he was talking to me. It was the craziest thing I’ve ever seen


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Aug 15, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> So I had a cardiac arrest resuscitation the other day. Guy was at a dialysis center and collapsed. There was another medic on scene and gave him a couple of epis. Was in PEA when I got there, by the time we were in the ambulance I was pacing him and he was talking to me. It was the craziest thing I’ve ever seen



I've talked to patients with ongoing compressions a few times. It's pretty weird.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 15, 2019)

KingCountyMedic said:


> I've talked to patients with ongoing compressions a few times. It's pretty weird.


What does the patient say when they have compressions going on? Like, if I was the pt, I'd be scared, pissed, etc. I can't imagine having a normal conversation.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 15, 2019)

Chimpie said:


> What does the patient say when they have compressions going on? Like, if I was the pt, I'd be scared, pissed, etc. I can't imagine having a normal conversation.


Yeah, especially since i was taught you stop compressions the second time the patient says, "Ouch!"


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Aug 16, 2019)

Chimpie said:


> What does the patient say when they have compressions going on? Like, if I was the pt, I'd be scared, pissed, etc. I can't imagine having a normal conversation.


They weren’t normal it was lots of “what’s happening?!? Help me” 

One guy actually said “Not again!” He had VF’d and been resuscitated two weeks prior to us seeing him for VF arrest 2 days after discharge.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 16, 2019)

I spoke to a representative from Eastern Kentucky University today. Pending a transcript from another college, im looking at 11-14 classes to finish my Associates in Paramedicine, and a Bachelors in Emergency Services Administration. Seems like a no brainer.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 16, 2019)

Woot, finally on vacation! Catch a red eye tonight, fly up to Alaska to meet the fam, and board the cruise ship for a week long cruise 😊


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm working 10 days straight... then on vacation for 11 days.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 16, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Woot, finally on vacation! Catch a red eye tonight, fly up to Alaska to meet the fam, and board the cruise ship for a week long cruise 😊





CALEMT said:


> I'm working 10 days straight... then on vacation for 11 days.


What is this "vacation" thing you two speak of?


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 16, 2019)

@Jim37F lives and works in Hawaii, and _he_ needs a vacation??...

@Chimpie I was looking at Manatee County EMS the other day after your post. They seem remarkably cutting edge for FL. 

Nice equipment, county retirement, DSI, etc...interesting.


----------



## Peak (Aug 16, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> @Jim37F lives and works in Hawaii, and _he_ needs a vacation??...



As someone who lives and works in/near a vacation destination, you definitely still need to take a vacation.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 16, 2019)

Peak said:


> As someone who lives and works in/near a vacation destination, you definitely still need to take a vacation.


Dood, it was a joke.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 16, 2019)

Well I get to see glaciers and maybe some meese lol plus first time in 8 months that I've seen my folks and sister so yeah lol 😁
Would def rather live in tropics and visit the cold vs the other way around!!

Have had to work the equivalent of 5 extra shifts ea month since like Feb to afford this trip (only 2 or 3 have been able to be 24hr shifts, so I've had to pick up 4-6 12 hr holdover shifts, that turn my reg 24hr to 36hr shifts ea month



CALEMT said:


> I'm working 10 days straight... then on vacation for 11 days.


Are those 12 hr shifts? They're not making you stay 10 24s in a row are they? That would suck... whats the call volume like?  At least your paycheck will make mine look like a pittance haha


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 16, 2019)

Since I'm going off on vacation, I dropped off my truck at the mechanic to take care of a small laundry list of issues, including a couple recall notices, an airbag light, burnt out dash lights, and even a wierd leak of some sort where I get a puddle in my passenger side floorboard if I'm driving around in the rain. Figured since I'm out of town for 8 days is the perfect time to deal with all that. Due to the airbag being an issue, I dropped it off at the dealer. Gonna be like $3-400 for diagnostic they said -_- 

Fortunately our union scored an $1800 bonus as part of contract negotiations earlier this year (on top of a 2% base pay raise), still have 1400 of that lol, that's going towards the repair, so I can keep getting to OT shifts and pay off debt and eventually save up to start looking into buying something new.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 16, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Well I get to see glaciers and maybe some meese lol plus first time in 8 months that I've seen my folks and sister so yeah lol 😁
> Would def rather live in tropics and visit the cold vs the other way around!!
> 
> Have had to work the equivalent of 5 extra shifts ea month since like Feb to afford this trip (only 2 or 3 have been able to be 24hr shifts, so I've had to pick up 4-6 12 hr holdover shifts, that turn my reg 24hr to 36hr shifts ea month
> ...


It’s CalFire, of course they are 24 hour shifts.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 16, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> They're not making you stay 10 24s in a row are they?



Yeah, but its self inflicted voluntary OT. I work in a slow battalion where I sleep all night every night. I actually picked up OT at the busy stations so I can remember what its like to be a paramedic and to keep up on skills.



Jim37F said:


> so I can keep getting to OT shifts and pay off debt and eventually save up to start looking into buying something new.



Be like me and pick up 5 days of OT for the month and pull close to 4k on your OT check.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 16, 2019)

Our OT is a little more fickle at the moment, cant work more than 36 hours straight, and with the new recruit classes most of the opening are currently filled, at least till we have a few more guys retire at the end of the year lol


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 17, 2019)

I haven't had an asthmatic light a fire under my *** like the one tonight did all year. Love those calls. Can actually see things work and do **** that helps their outcome, but this won't leave some debilitating impairment.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 17, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> @Chimpie I was looking at Manatee County EMS the other day after your post. They seem remarkably cutting edge for FL.
> Nice equipment, county retirement, DSI, etc...interesting.


Yeah, EMS is part of public safety (911, EM, Beach Patrol,  Animal Services) and has full county benefits. The Community Paramedicine  is moving underneath EMS (where it should be). 

It's also a very busy system in a rapidly expanding county. We're just shy of 400,000 residents, with a projected growth of about 20,000 new residents a year. Not to mention the snowbirds and tourists that add to the population. New stations, additional ambulances will be added as we grow.

And because we're on the Gulf Coast, we have hurricanes. Irma was probably our county's largest operation in recent years, and EMS sent up a strike team to the panhandle for Michael. 

So if you want action, be sure to consider Manatee County EMS.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 17, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> I haven't had an asthmatic light a fire under my *** like the one tonight did all year. Love those calls. Can actually see things work and do **** that helps their outcome, but this won't leave some debilitating impairment.



In those cases we have standing orders for Mag Sulfate. Last time I had one I don’t know if it was the mag or everything else I did, but watching those diff breathers turn around is close to magical.


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Aug 17, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> In those cases we have standing orders for Mag Sulfate. Last time I had one I don’t know if it was the mag or everything else I did, but watching those diff breathers turn around is close to magical.


Mag is nice, we use it as well. I miss Aminophylline.......


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 17, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> In those cases we have standing orders for Mag Sulfate. Last time I had one I don’t know if it was the mag or everything else I did, but watching those diff breathers turn around is close to magical.



Yea, he got all of that as well. CPAP, Duoneb x2, Mag, Dex, Epi.  It hadn't helped much when we got to the hospital, but by the time I was clearing up he was noticeably better and then when we came back he appeared significantly more comfortable.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 20, 2019)

Hmm... I shoulda got a couple patches on this trip, and visit the local fire station, that's also the ambulance, police station, jail, and DMV apparently 😄 (Skagway, AK btw)


----------



## taxidriver (Aug 21, 2019)

Coming out of hibernation to use this as an outlet to vent. Long story short, A metric *ss load of issues arose in my personal life and I was overwhelmed. Ended up putting myself in a situation where a nearly unattainable grade is required on one of my final exams to remain in nursing school (100%). I know I did this to myself. In hindsight, there’s plenty of things I could’ve done differently. But that’s the past now. Right now I feel lost. I know I’m still young at the age of 21. Nevertheless, I still feel as if I threw away a year of my life. I feel rushed to get things squared away for the future. This is a level of stress I haven’t experienced ever before. Any wisdom is greatly appreciated, I’m all ears. 

Tldr: things are goin sucky fam.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 21, 2019)

"even this is for good." When **** his the fan in my world I remember this.  It doesn't help the immediate but it gives me hope.  And helps me remember to know it isn't the end of the world.  Any chance you can asked to be recycled into the next class?


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 21, 2019)

There was a rather nice piece of art on the cruise ship that was right on the path from the elevator to the cabin, and it was part of their silent art auction (you write a bud on a paper, highest bid wins). I was thinking if I'd buy it I'd pay $5-700... the suggested minimum bid was $1100, with a quoted retail price of $1600. So I wrote $900 on my card, not really expecting to win... turns put I was the high bidder! Def gonna be my priciest souvenir lol


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 21, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> There was a rather nice piece of art on the cruise ship that was right on the path from the elevator to the cabin, and it was part of their silent art auction (you write a bud on a paper, highest bid wins). I was thinking if I'd buy it I'd pay $5-700... the suggested minimum bid was $1100, with a quoted retail price of $1600. So I wrote $900 on my card, not really expecting to win... turns put I was the high bidder! Def gonna be my priciest souvenir lol



$900 piece of art??? And to think that I thought I was adulating when I bought a house...


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 21, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> $900 piece of art??? And to think that I thought I was adulating when I bought a house...


He's got that fire money now to do things like buy art. 😂


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 21, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> He's got that fire money now to do things like buy art. 😂



I put my "fire money" to a house.


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 21, 2019)

Need to see a pic of the "art" to properly evaluate if it was a good buy.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 21, 2019)

taxidriver said:


> Coming out of hibernation to use this as an outlet to vent. Long story short, A metric *ss load of issues arose in my personal life and I was overwhelmed. Ended up putting myself in a situation where a nearly unattainable grade is required on one of my final exams to remain in nursing school (100%). I know I did this to myself. In hindsight, there’s plenty of things I could’ve done differently. But that’s the past now. Right now I feel lost. I know I’m still young at the age of 21. Nevertheless, I still feel as if I threw away a year of my life. I feel rushed to get things squared away for the future. This is a level of stress I haven’t experienced ever before. Any wisdom is greatly appreciated, I’m all ears.
> 
> Tldr: things are goin sucky fam.


Live and learn. There are very few situations that you can’t take something positive from.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 21, 2019)

Old Tracker said:


> Need to see a pic of the "art" to properly evaluate if it was a good buy.


 I keep getting an error message saying the file is too large for the server to process, even when I try to use the take picture directly option in the upload options:/


----------



## taxidriver (Aug 21, 2019)

“Even this is for good”. I admire that mindset. It’s one thing to say it and something totally different to believe it. I’m very lucky to have a couple family members who went through nursing school. I drove over and had a conversation with one of them. They helped me realize that this is a blessing in disguise. The school I’m in is notorious for being a hell hole. It’s an accelerated for profit nursing school with year round classes. I just jumped right on in and I’ve been miserable. I got things done, but I was miserable. The distractions I’ve been dealing with have set me back, but I’m not in too deep of a hole. Plenty of people have changed their degree paths much later than I. I’ve still got time so I’m going to take a second to relax. not get comfortable, but just take a breather. It’s time to start pursuing a program with a good rep that suits me. I appreciate all the wise words.

Things could always be worse, I could be driving a wheelchair van :/ (Yes I’ve been lurking, sry rocketmedic)


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 21, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I put my "fire money" to a house.


I've stubbornly resisted going to the dark side. Besides, I have fun rocking the boat where I am at.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 21, 2019)

I am the Wheelchair Earl. My keep is small but hold many wheeled chairs in an Econoline.

Jim, buying that art! Yolo!


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 22, 2019)

On a serious note, Jim, I think we need to get you a monocle and fancy hat. You’re a patrician now.

Visited Grandpa, bittersweet/mixed results. He’s got CHF, fairly severe pedal edema, bilateral foot drop and his left knee is flaccid due to an old injury and progressive loss of his ligament and meniscus, spends a lot of time in his wheelchair, generally limited mobility. Plus some pretty intense depression. On the bright side, he’s still cognitively capable and has a decent outlook on things and is getting a lot of the care he needs to live at home. I really need to see him a lot more than I have been. Really looking at moving to see him more (and my other grandparents). Loved visiting San Francisco and seeing the (real) ocean too.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 22, 2019)

Me bidding:







Hey, it uploaded!
	

		
			
		

		
	










$990 total including frame, insurance, shipping and handling 
🧐🧐🧐🧐


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 22, 2019)

Welllll...It ain't Fredrick Remington, or Charles M. Russel, but still kinda cool.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 22, 2019)

I was half expecting it to be dogs playing poker...


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 22, 2019)

taxidriver said:


> I know I’m still young at the age of 21. Nevertheless, I still feel as if I threw away a year of my life. I feel rushed to get things squared away for the future. This is a level of stress I haven’t experienced ever before. Any wisdom is greatly appreciated, I’m all ears.


At 21, you're still very young and you have a LOT of time to get your life squared away. Anything that didn't actually kill you is something that you can learn from and from that, you can adapt to your new situation and keep on going. So you failed out of one Nursing School... one that's a hellish place to be at. You still (hopefully) have learned from that experience and can use what you've learned to get even better at the basics of nursing when you get into a better learning environment. So, while you _think_ that you have thrown away a year of your life, you really haven't. It's not that you haven't learned from that year. You will only have truly thrown that year away if you don't learn from what happened to get you to this point in life. 

I _could_ have gone into nursing some 20 years ago. My family _hounded_ me for years before I actually went ahead and did it. I worked as a medic for quite a while, worked as a security guard for quite a while, and worked full-time while going to school full-time. All that took me down another path for about 15 years. Could I have done better back then? Sure. Would it have made many things easier? Sure. I wasn't ready for it and had I jumped into nursing school when it was first suggested, I probably would have failed out miserably. All that "extra time" spent doing other stuff is just pure gold for me now. Why? I'm "older" and I have a lot more life experience than a lot of my peers. That "extra time" also helped me figure out how I learn most efficiently. It really doesn't take me long to learn new stuff because I can lean on all that "stuff" that I've learned over the years to help me grasp new stuff much more easily. 

I didn't get this way overnight. Some people consider me to be pretty wise. How you get that way? By making lots of good decisions. How do you learn to make good decisions? By making lots of bad ones and learning from them...


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 22, 2019)

I could have saved myself a good $40k in debt if I had been smarter when I was getting out of high school. I fixed my **** and learned from it. Now I'm able to buy myself cool things and have a much greater sense of financial security than I did even just two years ago. You live and learn.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 23, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I was half expecting it to be dogs playing poker...


So was he!

_#AllFiremenThinkAlike_


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 23, 2019)

Well, if you look closely, you'll see it's more than just a leopard...

It was right on the wall on the path from the elevator to my cabin, seeing it multiple times a day, and I didn't notice it till like day 2 lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 23, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Well, if you look closely, you'll see it's more than just a leopard...
> 
> It was right on the wall on the path from the elevator to my cabin, seeing it multiple times a day, and I didn't notice it till like day 2 lol


It looks like it is a full back tattoo/body art with the nose being on the very top of the butt


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 23, 2019)

California moving clock officially started. Job hunt beginning 10/19, select by 11/19, aim to be in CA or someplace similar NLT 1/20. Prepare to advance!


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 23, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> aim to be in CA



Odd... Typically everyone wants to GTFO of CA


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 23, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Odd... Typically everyone wants to GTFO of CA


Lol, lets not be dramatic now, not _everyone_. 

Also, for a guy who hates Cali so much, shouldn’t you have changed your username by now?...
😁


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 23, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, lets not be dramatic now, not _everyone_.
> 
> Also, for a guy who hates Cali so much, shouldn’t you have changed your username by now?...
> 😁


CAL - even though he no longer lives in CA and EMT - even though he is no longer an EMT haha


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 23, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> CAL - even though he no longer lives in CA and EMT - even though he is no longer an EMT haha


I'm no better than he is lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 23, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> I'm no better than he is lol


You should be ashamed


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 23, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> I'm no better than he is lol


Heathens, the lot of you. Stragglers...


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 23, 2019)

Wrapped up Day 2 of our trauma conference. Some good lectures, hot topic of the day was Perimortem C-Section. 


That should ruffle some administrative feathers.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 23, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Also, for a guy who hates Cali so much, shouldn’t you have changed your username by now?...


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 23, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Odd... Typically everyone wants to GTFO of CA



Friends and family are a lot closer and more numerous there. 

Weather and climate and things to do are ample, and it’s not a godforsaken swamp.

It’s politically agreeable.

A decently high concentration of employers with 12 hour shifts, 40+million people, and good schools. Plus it’s got an entire state and local bureaucracy that doesn’t really exist in Texas that offers opportunities for a dude with a degree in administrative stuff. 

Yeah, the medicine isn’t as screamingly advanced as some other parts of the world, but I’ve learned that it’s not so much the medicine that matters and I would rather work a 12 hour shift and go home and take a 3 day in Yosemite or Universal Studios or something than worry about which pressor to use or whether or not I’ll sleep tonight. And I’m pretty sure I won’t be a noble of the wheeled chair there.

 In a very real way, I feel defeated by Texas. I can’t change things for the better here, not like I am, and not without making a lot of sacrifices for a long time that I’m not willing to make. I’m not willing to throw away years of my life hurting myself just to look good to someone who only cares about artifacts of “progress” like a procedure or tool. Every agency worth working for in the Houston area runs 24s, which I really don’t like, and won’t change. The only 12s in the state I know of are a few power trucks at MCHD, San Marcos/Hays, Acadian, AMR, MedStar and the folks out in Abilene, Amarillo and Lubbock. Everyone else is on 24s of some flavor. I am not going to accept 24/48s or 24s in general if I’m going to stay in EMS, and I really don’t want to live in super small town Texas either. If I move, I don’t have to limit myself to the above offerings...I can go anywhere. Part of me wishes I’d stayed at Acadian San Antonio, but school and $ were more important and I don’t regret leaving. Moving somewhere where I can make EMS a profession and a job but not a lifestyle sounds amazing...and I now know enough to avoid the pitfalls that come with high performance systems and drama in general. I have learned!


Currently Looking at a swathe running from Bakersfield up to Merced and then the Dark Horse candidates of Oakland area, Sonoma County or maybe Ukiah. Probably the Central Valley though. Also willing to consider the coast, I’ve seen commentary that it’s excellent but IDK. I’m open to anything.

Wife LOVED the trip and I felt like I was home. PCH, SF, nice weather, friendly people, Priuses everywhere...I’m in. Plus there’s Hogwarts and Hollywood and Knotts and Fisherman’s Wharf. And Yosemite and the Sierra Nevada and big bear and grandparents and Knotts berry farm chicken and breweries and Ridgecrest...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 23, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Friends and family are a lot closer and more numerous there.
> 
> Weather and climate and things to do are ample, and it’s not a godforsaken swamp.
> 
> ...


No one in the world has ever said “let’s go to CA to visit Ridgecrest”


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 24, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> No one in the world has ever said “let’s go to CA to visit Ridgecrest”



Rock paintings, Wagon Wheel, that little steak place out by the theater, the last McDonalds before Vegas, Cerra Corp/Burroughs and friends, I reckon. And Casa Corona. I don’t particularly see myself living there again but would enjoy visiting periodically.

Story time: back in high school I drove a ‘96 Taurus. Center mounted fuel pump. I had like 1/4th of a tank of gas and was taking my high school GF to a date and ran out of gas on a hill because the pump was too weak to send gas from the back corner of the tank. The date went kind of like that story...lame and sad. So now, ever since, the fuel tank is ALWAYS full.


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 26, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Friends and family are a lot closer and more numerous there.
> 
> Weather and climate and things to do are ample, and it’s not a godforsaken swamp.
> 
> ...



You are learning. Work where you want to live not the other way around. More to life than “Protocols”. Like Family, friends and fun. Yes your career is important but it’s on the end of the spectrum when you consider other things like I mentioned. You need to find a balance on what is more important to you, which you are noticing is your WIFE. 

Plus their is decent places to work in CA. Especially up north between SAC and the Coast area.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 26, 2019)

Any recommendations?


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 28, 2019)

4 straight days of leg work outs...I am on 2 and already sore. I'm gonna be hurting come Thursday. 😐


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 28, 2019)

8 hours of driving for 3 hours of education on Impellas and IABP. Sure, I'll take OT to listen to podcasts all day.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 28, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Sure, I'll take OT to listen to podcasts all day.


This was me on Monday for some last minute OT. Then again, it’s also me most shifts.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 29, 2019)

When you get denied orders for additional Ketamine for an Excited Delirium patient who despite only weighing 100 pounds beat a state trooper hard enough for him to hit his emergency button and then the denying physician cannot even be bothered to provide an alternative therapy or be the receiving physician. 

Yea, that's getting a complaint. Very fortunate no one was hurt during transport.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 29, 2019)

Tigger said:


> When you get denied orders for additional Ketamine for an Excited Delirium patient who despite only weighing 100 pounds beat a state trooper hard enough for him to hit his emergency button and then the denying physician cannot even be bothered to provide an alternative therapy or be the receiving physician.
> 
> Yea, that's getting a complaint. Very fortunate no one was hurt during transport.



Oh boy,  the magic orange button. I'm about 100 lbs, and it's hard for me to think someone my size could do that. But,  I don't doubt it does.  Just hard to connect the two.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 30, 2019)

People of slight build are also always the slipperiest in these situations too.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 30, 2019)

Tigger said:


> People of slight build are also always the slipperiest in these situations too.



In martial arts,  my siblings could not keep me in a hold. I was a very good wiggler. That, I have experience with.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 31, 2019)

We got pew pew vests on our amber-lamps now.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 31, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> We got pew pew vests on our amber-lamps now.


Those showed up the other day for us too. Along with a bleeding kit in a satchel.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 31, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> We got pew pew vests on our amber-lamps now.



Would you rather have a poky poky vest?


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 31, 2019)

Dove season kicks off in the morning. All I want is tasty dove treats, probably means a late flight is in my future.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 31, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Dove season kicks off in the morning. All I want is tasty dove treats, probably means a late flight is in my future.



Can't you pop the invasive ones year long?


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 31, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Can't you pop the invasive ones year long?



Assuming you mean ringnecks, we dont have ringneck doves here in Indiana that ive ever seen. We can shoot those and pigeons year round (except homing pigeons).

Tomorrow is mourning dove season.

The ringnecks I saw in Phoenix last year were huuuuge.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 31, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Assuming you mean ringnecks, we dont have ringneck doves here in Indiana that ive ever seen. We can shoot those and pigeons year round (except homing pigeons).
> 
> Tomorrow is mourning dove season.
> 
> The ringnecks I saw in Phoenix last year were huuuuge.



I mean Eurasian collared doves and feral rock doves (Common Pigeon).

Unless y'all aren't oversaturated with them. They're pretty common down here.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 31, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I mean Eurasian collared doves and feral rock doves (Common Pigeon).
> 
> Unless y'all aren't oversaturated with them. They're pretty common down here.


Yeah, ringnecks are the collared doves. 

Its too hard to recognize the difference between rock pigeons and homing pigeons. Plus I live too close to a city, city pigeons taste like garbage.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 31, 2019)

When you walk into Costco telling yourself you're only gonna buy a few things, next thing I knew, the TV I had wanted was on sale (4k 55") so it magically found itself in my cart....


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm hoping I can find a dove spot tomorrow, but I don't know if I'll be able to. Might just have to wait til later in the season.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 31, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> I'm hoping I can find a dove spot tomorrow, but I don't know if I'll be able to. Might just have to wait til later in the season.



I've never hunted dove. The big hunts for that are in south Texas. We own land,  but hunt deer or hog.  Need to do some predator control, though.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 31, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> When you walk into Costco telling yourself you're only gonna buy a few things, next thing I knew, the TV I had wanted was on sale (4k 55") so it magically found itself in my cart....


This is exactly why my wife refuses to let me go with her on her weekly Costco excursions; kids like when I go though, so there’s that.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 1, 2019)

2015 Ford Focus hatchback our, 2019 Honda Insight sedan in. 55 mpg in the city, 48 on the highway, and my first ever adult car


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 1, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> 2015 Ford Focus hatchback our, 2019 Honda Insight sedan in. 55 mpg in the city, 48 on the highway, and my first ever adult car



My '04 4Runner (Just passed 250K mi, it gets like 14-20, generally like 16 MPG. Can't wait until I can afford a motorcycle and get good milage and subsequently rained on.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 1, 2019)

Have I mentioned that I love living in Arizona? Mom’s sons are cool and make for good lightning.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 2, 2019)

We had a great weekend camping. Anyone who doesn't love Pennsylvania has never been here. I'm so, so happy we moved here. 

And I'm thrilled I'm not evacuating my family ahead of another Hurricane. f##& Savannah.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 2, 2019)

74 years ago today WW2 officially ended. Crazy to think the youngest vets from then are well into their 80s now...


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 2, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> 74 years ago today WW2 officially ended. Crazy to think the youngest vets from then are well into their 80s now...



I graduated high school in 2015. My classmate's dad,  yes his father,  piloted bombers in WWII.

It still dumbfounds me.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 2, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I graduated high school in 2015. My classmate's dad,  yes his father,  piloted bombers in WWII.
> 
> It still dumbfounds me.



Talk about getting started late... good for him I guess.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 2, 2019)

Just paid $150 for the 3 year Disney Plus subscription (technically $147.31 with tax, works out to roughly $4.09/mo). Or pay for 2 years normal price, get the third year free. Either way it's a bit of a steep upfront cost, but now also I dont hafta pay for the subscription again till 2022 lol.

You hafta be a D23 member, but they have a free membership for that that still gets the Disney Plus deal, otherwise regular monthly pricing will be like 7 bucks and change. Still cheaper than Netflix. 

But I'm also now tapped out on monthly streaming subsections as I have Netflix and Hulu and the yearly Amazon Prime payments as well, so if anyone else wants to seperate their content into their own service again (*cough NBC and The Office cough cough**) I wont be buying that, as that'll reach the point cable is cheaper again (ugh).

This is what happens when you work a bunch of OT to save up for that family cruise vacation, and then the paycheck after the cruise is the pay period from right before, so you have extra spending money and splurge on TVs and Disney subscriptions lol. Of course now I spent all that OT money and back to having to save up for the extras (theres this 600 dollar robot vacuum that also mops, that's at least 2 extra shifts right there I wanna grab for it hahaha)


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 3, 2019)

Great, just great... tryna do laundry night before work, hear it thumping, go to investigate... and all the soapy water is pooling across the floor.... -_- 

Guess this is my payback for splurging on stuff that's not absolutely essential 😞, and of course new washer/dryers top a thousand bucks, though theres like one of the last Sears still open a block away that has one in stock (of course its 9 o'clock and they're closing for the night..)


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 3, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> We had a great weekend camping. Anyone who doesn't love Pennsylvania has never been here. I'm so, so happy we moved here.
> 
> And I'm thrilled I'm not evacuating my family ahead of another Hurricane. f##& Savannah.



Hurricane evacuations suck. Especially because Savannah is a decent sized city and where do you go?


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 3, 2019)

So it’s been a very expensive Labor Day. Rule of 2 kicked in and we did some motor trading. Leveraging the future for the present! (Basically just reset our car loans).

I’ve got a new Insight, wife got a new Honda CR-V with the same suite of active driver safety things. It is definitely cooler than the old Jeep was, and paying for it is basically the same as the old Focus/Compass combination. We might even spend a little less on transportation after fuel is factored in, especially considering our future ambitions and likely gas price fluctuations.

Also, these systems do a lot of watching behind the scenes and provide scoring and feedback. I didn’t understand just how not great a tired driver I was until I saw that 2-3 coffee cup score. Really makes you think.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 3, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Hurricane evacuations suck. Especially because Savannah is a decent sized city and where do you go?


Pretty much anywhere is better than Savannah (or Charleston) during a hurricane.  Even going to stay in a motel a few miles away at an exit off 95 is a a big improvement in terms of safety, but of course lots of people go to the Augusta or Macon or ATL areas.

I'm sitting in a condo in Carolina Beach right now trying to figure out what to do. Was planning on leaving this afternoon pending today's updated forecast, but since it stalled for so long over Grand Bahama, it looks like we have almost another whole day before it gets here. So now I'm leaning towards waiting until tomorrow morning's update to make a decision. Importantly, the forecast track is now slightly farther east than it was before; if it keeps shifting that way and it also speeds up and weakens as they've been saying it will, we'll probably just stay and ride it out.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 3, 2019)

Remi said:


> Pretty much anywhere is better than Savannah (or Charleston) during a hurricane.  Even going to stay in a motel a few miles away at an exit off 95 is a a big improvement in terms of safety, but of course lots of people go to the Augusta or Macon or ATL areas.
> 
> I'm sitting in a condo in Carolina Beach right now trying to figure out what to do. Was planning on leaving this afternoon pending today's updated forecast, but since it stalled for so long over Grand Bahama, it looks like we have almost another whole day before it gets here. So now I'm leaning towards waiting until tomorrow morning's update to make a decision. Importantly, the forecast track is now slightly farther east than it was before; if it keeps shifting that way and it also speeds up and weakens as they've been saying it will, we'll probably just stay and ride it out.



For Matthew I sent my wife and daughter out toward Macon on I-16. They wound up staying at a nice hotel in Forsyth and my daughter thought it was awesome. Pool and TV and snacks. For Irma (or was it Harvey?) we stayed in town, but had the camper/generator hooked to the truck and were ready to get out of dodge.

Hurricane evacuation sucks and it was another reason we bought a camper. It’s always stocked as a quick “get outta here” method, and while it’s not really feasible to use in the case of a zombie attack, it works well for anything with a little warning.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 3, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> For Matthew I sent my wife and daughter out toward Maconon on I-16. They wound up staying at a nice hotel in Forsyth and my daughter thought it was awesome. Pool and TV and snacks. For Irma (or was it Harvey?) we stayed in town, but had the camper/generator hooked to the truck and were ready to get out of dodge.
> 
> Hurricane evacuation sucks and it was another reason we bought a camper. It’s always stocked as a quick “get outta here” method, and while it’s not really feasible to use in the case of a zombie attack, it works well for anything with a little warning.



I really like the idea of an RV for earthquakes and wildfires too, but I don’t think I’ll be in a position to buy one for a while. But 55 mpg!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 3, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> For Matthew I sent my wife and daughter out toward Maconon on I-16. They wound up staying at a nice hotel in Forsyth and my daughter thought it was awesome. Pool and TV and snacks. For Irma (or was it Harvey?) we stayed in town, but had the camper/generator hooked to the truck and were ready to get out of dodge.
> 
> Hurricane evacuation sucks and it was another reason we bought a camper. It’s always stocked as a quick “get outta here” method, and while it’s not really feasible to use in the case of a zombie attack, it works well for anything with a little warning.


I've wanted a camper of some style for a long time. Bought a F-250 in 2017 with intentions of installing a lightweight truck camper on it, but life changed and that plan is on hold for a few years. Recently sold the Ford and bought a 4Runner for daily driving and trips to the mountains and beach, and am also looking for an older, cheap Toyota or Nissan truck that I can haul my dirt bike on.

But I still think the idea of some type of camper as a combo family fun vehicle / bug out vehicle makes a lot of sense for anyone who can afford one and has room to store it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 3, 2019)

It’s great for a bug out vehicle, but we like to camp too. We’re putting it at a local campground for the month of September and then going to Disney’s fort wilderness for Halloween.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 3, 2019)

All this talk of bugging out and I realize that I don't even have a "kit" since I've lived in CA... need to change that...


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 3, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> All this talk of bugging out and I realize that I don't even have a "kit" since I've lived in CA... need to change that...



Wife’s CRV looks huge enough to move in.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 3, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Wife’s CRV looks huge enough to move in.



I'm talking more of a bag kinda thing haha. Being born and raised in CA we had an earthquake kit for years. I'm thinking of setting something similar up but in more of a transportable configuration. I don't have earthquakes here in AZ... but you never know when a disaster will strike.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 4, 2019)

Woo hoo, first time pumping at an actual fire today! 

2nd alarm fire dropped in our first in district, quonset hut warehouse in an industrial park, dark brown smoke showing... dropped supply line halfway in to let the second in engine supply us water, meanwhile I was pumping the attack lines! 

(Oh and this was our departments third 2nd alarm structure fire on the island today alone, talk about a busy day!)


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 4, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> meanwhile I was pumping the attack lines!



I thought you were a smokeeat... I mean firefighter. Honolulu doesn't have fire apparatus engineers?


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 4, 2019)

Drove to Louisiana yesterday to take the test,  (None of the closer locations in Texas had earlier test dates). I took the test and was around question 40 when I completely forgot to keep count of my question number. I relaxed and the questions seemed easy. Then the test shut off. I tried to slow down and not rush,  but I finished in like 15-20 minutes.

It just stopped.  That was that.

Then, the real waiting game began.

I don't know why,  but after the test and up to even now,  I started feeling sick. I woke up a few times and couldn't get back to bed.  Maybe it was just my jitters.

This morning (after checking for like the 6th time), I see I passed.

Whew.

Already paid the state fee and set up my fingerprints for tomorrow.

Thank you all for your help and patience. I studied a lot,  went through thousands of questions and read a lot.

Now comes the job finding part. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 4, 2019)

Anyone use the Statpack G3 Intravenous cell? How do you like it? Will it fit a Liter of NS or just the 500ml bag. Looking for a pack to hold a bag of fluid, pressure bag, blood tubing, and the Buddy Lite.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 4, 2019)

VFlutter said:


> Anyone use the Statpack G3 Intravenous cell? How do you like it? Will it fit a Liter of NS or just the 500ml bag. Looking for a pack to hold a bag of fluid, pressure bag, blood tubing, and the Buddy Lite.


It’ll hold all of that with a 500 but not a liter. It’s a little overpriced for what it is but it’s OK. Quality seemed good but I didn’t much use it outside of the jump bag. It was pretty full with a liter bag, 10 drop, IV start kit, flush and lock plus 18/20/22


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 4, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I thought you were a smokeeat... I mean firefighter. Honolulu doesn't have fire apparatus engineers?


Yeah I'm a backseater lol, but sometimes the Engineers are out on vacation or whatever (or if the Capt is out, the Engineer bumps up and so does a FF). Sometimes you'll get an Overtime Capt or Engineer in in those cases, but not always. 
Our Engineer actually took like 5-6 hours vacation just during the afternoon to go to his kids first basketball game. (Our vacation system is hourly, so it's not unheard of for guys to only take part of a shift off, especially for something relatively simple like that), so I was just covering down while he was out (though I have had a couple full shifts as Acting Engineer), he was actually supposed to be back like an hour, hour and a half or so before the call came in lol


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 4, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah I'm a backseater lol, but sometimes the Engineers are out on vacation or whatever (or if the Capt is out, the Engineer bumps up and so does a FF). Sometimes you'll get an Overtime Capt or Engineer in in those cases, but not always.
> Our Engineer actually took like 5-6 hours vacation just during the afternoon to go to his kids first basketball game. (Our vacation system is hourly, so it's not unheard of for guys to only take part of a shift off, especially for something relatively simple like that), so I was just covering down while he was out (though I have had a couple full shifts as Acting Engineer), he was actually supposed to be back like an hour, hour and a half or so before the call came in lol



Y'alls department is weird AF.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 4, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Y'alls department is weird AF.


What, we let people take vacation instead of mandatorying people for 14 days straight? 😋


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 4, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> What, we let people take vacation instead of mandatorying people for 14 days straight? 😋



I have 77 days of vacation this year thank you very much. Granted I'm not burning 77 days because we work a 72/96 I'm only burning 16 days because those are the shift days that I'm taking off... oh and also that 10 day bender I mentioned was all voluntary 😉


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 4, 2019)

Lol, we're capped, can only work 36 hours straight, and then have a minimum 8 hours off before can work again. 

Supposedly, at least at certain stations, they've now authorized OT funds to "hire" someone on OT to staff that company at 5 guys, vs 4. 

(5 is our official staffing level per company, but we don't have enough manpower for that, 90% of the time we're at 4man staffing, and more often than not the remainder is 3 man staffing, which is the minimum they'll keep a company in service) 

Most of the time, the companies that actually have all 5 guys available (none are on vacation or sick or whatever) one of the FFs has to go relieve at a different station that only has 3 of their regular crew that day (most only have 4 guys actually assigned, with the 5th spot open, and someone called out or whatever), so the manpower is spread around a little bit at least.

Though since I've been in, we've managed to hire more recruits than people who've retired so we're closer to full staffing across the board, but not quite yet there.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 5, 2019)

I swear I dont actually live at work, even if the evidence suggest otherwise (today is day 2 of our 4 days off, yesterday I held over for 12 hours, I'm back today for a 24hr OT shift, and I have a 12 hr OT shift scheduled for Sat lol)


----------



## MunchkinMedic (Sep 6, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 4560
> 
> View attachment 4561
> 
> ...


Not sure what part of AZ you’re in, but I’m in the East Valley (Gilbert) and we got a pretty awesome show then other night too. Monsoon season has sucked this year so far.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 6, 2019)

MunchkinMedic said:


> Not sure what part of AZ you’re in



Prescott


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 6, 2019)

I will not apologize for putting pineapple on pizza.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 6, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I will not apologize for putting pineapple on pizza.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 6, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 4566


Deus Vult.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 6, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 4566


Is it bad that I want to try it?


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 6, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Is it bad that I want to try it?


Only if you don’t mind a painful death.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 7, 2019)

Hola, back to work after a brief Anniversary trip to Gatlinburg. A lot of Florida plates down there, guess they chose to evacuate further North.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 8, 2019)

Dam, they wanna raise my rent next month to $1,600/mo (granted its $1,500 right now so it's not a huge increase but still!) 🤬 

Maybe I should Google "How to get a condo"...


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 9, 2019)

I guess it's time to get the flu shot.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 9, 2019)

I'll be getting mine in a few weeks... at work. Yay.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 9, 2019)

They say a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush. Also before you ask yes it’s still very much alive.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 10, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 4572
> 
> 
> They say a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush. Also before you ask yes it’s still very much alive.



That's an invasive species. Eat it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 10, 2019)

DO IT FOR NATURE


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 10, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Dam, they wanna raise my rent next month to $1,600/mo (granted its $1,500 right now so it's not a huge increase but still!) 🤬
> 
> Maybe I should Google "How to get a condo"...



I'd been thinking about this.  800$ rent is out of my price range I think. 

Also,  if you get a condo and there's a loan or anything tied to it (or even in general),  make sure you check

Flood zone
If your master policy covers walls in
An H06 for your personal belongings


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 10, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> That's an invasive species. Eat it.



I let it go. Let nature have its chance. Pretty sure an owl got it last night.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 10, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I let it go. Let nature have its chance. Pretty sure an owl got it last night.



Booooo. You're a terrible honorary Greenpeace member.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 10, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Booooo. You're a terrible honorary Greenpeace member.



Ha if only you knew...


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 10, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Ha if only you knew...



_Only wants to know_


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 10, 2019)

Yey for conservation of life! Mr. Bird thanks you


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 10, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Yey for conservation of life! Mr. Bird thanks you



At the cost of another


----------



## Achilles (Sep 10, 2019)

So this baby was born a few years ago at one of the local hospitals, ended up being a C-section.
The poor fella was born without eyelids, At the time, there was a special procedure that could be done where they used a portion of the foreskin and invert or do something to make a temporary eyelid. Well it worked!
Except now the kid is a bit cock eyed...


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 10, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> _Only wants to know_



Well I've been going hunting with my dad since I was 5 and I have been bowhunting since I was 12.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 10, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Well I've been going hunting with my dad since I was 5 and I have been bowhunting since I was 12.



Oh,  I'm a hunter. Every year. I've killed animals and eaten their flesh. 

That's why conservation is so important to me.  As a hunter,  I see the natural order of things,  so I try and keep that balance.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 11, 2019)

Man, in the past 2 weeks, we've had 2 ambulances struck by suspected drunk drivers. One AMR, and a City&County EMS unit. Both ambulances were transporting patients at the time. AMR was transporting Non-Emergency when the car ran a red light, and the C&C EMS unit was transporting Emergency mode.









						Paramedic injured in crash makes a plea to all drivers
					

The paramedic who was seriously injured in Sunday’s ambulance crash is still recovering. But he’s making a plea to all drivers before something tragic happens. Two ambulances were hit i…




					www.khon2.com
				









						3 sent to hospital after car runs red light, crashes into ambulance in Ward area
					

Three people were taken to a hospital following an early-morning vehicle collision involving an American Medical Response ambulance in the Ward area.




					www.staradvertiser.com


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 11, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Man, in the past 2 weeks, we've had 2 ambulances struck by suspected drunk drivers. One AMR, and a City&County EMS unit. Both ambulances were transporting patients at the time. AMR was transporting Non-Emergency when the car ran a red light, and the C&C EMS unit was transporting Emergency mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EMT laughed when I put on my seatbelt on my clinicals. I'd seen too many EMS one and news articles to not. 

I'd be the one to just break my neck in the event of a crash.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 11, 2019)

It's 9/11 and I can't but help to feel out of place.  Too young to remember anything,  old enough to be angered and heartbroken. 

I just read like a dozen children of fallen first responders from 9/11 are joining FDNY.

Good to see some kept their promise of never forgetting.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 11, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> EMT laughed when I put on my seatbelt on my clinicals. I'd seen too many EMS one and news articles to not.
> 
> I'd be the one to just break my neck in the event of a crash.


That EMT is an idiot.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 11, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> It's 9/11 and I can't but help to feel out of place.  Too young to remember anything,  old enough to be angered and heartbroken.
> 
> I just read like a dozen children of fallen first responders from 9/11 are joining FDNY.
> 
> Good to see some kept their promise of never forgetting.



Honestly? Jim Wright sums up my opinion of the 9/11 ritual:http://www.stonekettle.com/2019/09/scabs.html

It really sucks to realize that the goals of the terrorists were 110% accomplished and their supporters and leaders actually won quite handily.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 11, 2019)

"When I was a boy and I would see scary things in the news, my mother would say to me, "Look for the helpers. You will always find people who are helping." - Attributed to Mr. Rogers


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 12, 2019)

joshrunkle35 said:


> You are too old when you can no longer adapt to changing situations or information.


I need to print this out onto little cards and hand them out as needed.  🤣


----------



## Achilles (Sep 12, 2019)

Chimpie said:


> I need to print this out onto little cards and hand them out as needed.  🤣


Damn, I can’t believe you’re still here!
Is mmiz still owner of the site?


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 12, 2019)

Achilles said:


> Damn, I can’t believe you’re still here!


Yep, still here! Someone has to keep an eye on all you hooligans. 


Achilles said:


> Is mmiz still owner of the site?


Yep, he's still the owner, and active. We both check in here almost daily.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 12, 2019)

Finally got this in the mail (a little bent albeit, but in my posession nevertheless).

I'm on the fence about framing it.  It looks "Fancy" with the embossing and stuff so it'd like to preserve it,  and I'm kind of proud of my achievements,  but then again,  it is _Just_ a basic certificate. 

In my family,  if I celebrate my achievements too much,  they'll come after me until I feel bad about it. 

But,  it seems like progress to me.  But it also seems relatively like nothing. It's not like I'm a cardiac neurosurgeon who's a space shuttle door gunner for Mars. 

I dunno.  What do y'all think? Do you frame your stuff, even basic certificates? 



https://imgur.com/a/5vDAK9w


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 12, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Finally got this in the mail (a little bent albeit, but in my posession nevertheless).
> 
> I'm on the fence about framing it. It looks "Fancy" with the embossing and stuff so it'd like to preserve it, and I'm kind of proud of my achievements, but then again, it is _Just_ a basic certificate.
> 
> ...


I held onto mine for years thinking I would do something with it. The more experienced I got the less I really cared. Nothing wrong with framing it. 

When I pass FP-C ill likely end up doing something to hang on the wall, just cause that's the last goal to achieve that I set out for 8 years ago.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 12, 2019)

I have my paramedic in a frame.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 12, 2019)

I framed mine. Never be ashamed about being proud of your accomplishments.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 12, 2019)

Just found out a guy I knew (mostly in passing) killed himself...  Please get help people.  I beg of you.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 13, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> I framed mine. Never be ashamed about being proud of your accomplishments.



Did you frame your wheelchair certificate?

AWCLS.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 13, 2019)

To everyone working tonight may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 13, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> To everyone working tonight may God have mercy on your soul.


 Mostly because everybody else  Won't


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 13, 2019)

Ah, Friday the 13th, like 97% Full Moon... glad I'm off today (though I'm working tomorrow...) hope its a nice _quiet _shift for all y'all working 😉


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 13, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> hope its a nice _quiet _shift for all y'all working



You wanna get stabbed in the heart? Cause thats how you get stabbed in the heart.


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 13, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> You wanna get stabbed in the heart? Cause thats how you get stabbed in the heart.



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 13, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Did you frame your wheelchair certificate?
> 
> AWCLS.


Golden metal frame with shadowboxing


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 14, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Ah, Friday the 13th, like 97% Full Moon... glad I'm off today (though I'm working tomorrow...) hope its a nice _quiet _shift for all y'all working 😉



Ha jokes on you Jim... I slept all night


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 15, 2019)

So what was supposed to be my 1 day off today is now day 11/16. Stupid fires keeping me on duty.


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 15, 2019)

Sit back, relax and count your money for working 16 straight.  You had a big win on the 13th when you slept all night.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 15, 2019)

Old Tracker said:


> Sit back, relax and count your money for working 16 straight.  You had a big win on the 13th when you slept all night.



Sadly it's only 1 extra day of OT... not only that but the scheduling captain was able to let me go home so I can pay some bills... price of owning a home all by yourself, nobody to take care of the place when you're gone.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 16, 2019)

Paid for my FP-C exam today. That stung a bit.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 16, 2019)

Friday and Saturday were very easy days. Made very good money to barely do anything at all those nights. Last night on the other hand....not so kind to us. Been one extreme or the other, I either do next to nothing or I get ran into the ground and run a call every 50 minutes or less for hours on end.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 16, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Paid for my FP-C exam today. That stung a bit.


Good luck. Do you get reimbursed by your program?


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 16, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Good luck. Do you get reimbursed by your program?


Theyll only reimburse when I pass, they also reimburse for a review course to recert. Hopefully I pass the first time.


----------



## Phillyrube (Sep 16, 2019)

What kind of oil do you use in your Harley?


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 16, 2019)

I've completed 2 job applications,  1 more almost done.  I'm not as charismatic as my sister is,  but what I lack in charm,  I make up for in grit and honesty. 

I hope I can convey my value as a future employee to the right folks once I get an interview.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 17, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I've completed 2 job applications,  1 more almost done.  I'm not as charismatic as my sister is,  but what I lack in charm,  I make up for in grit and honesty.
> 
> I hope I can convey my value as a future employee to the right folks once I get an interview.



Have you practiced interviewing with anyone? Some of this may help you if you're lacking in the charisma department.









						Your Ultimate Guide to Answering the Most Common Interview Questions
					

Consider this your interview question prep manual.




					www.themuse.com


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 17, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Have you practiced interviewing with anyone? Some of this may help you if you're lacking in the charisma department.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel like I can answer those questions honestly and quickly enough (though I'll need to take a breath and not rush).

But as far as face to face?

This is pretty important for me to get a job,  I know I'm going to be nervous and that's the kicker. 

I still feel like I do when I got my first job at 16 at wendy's.  

But these aren't French fries.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 17, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I feel like I can answer those questions honestly and quickly enough (though I'll need to take a breath and not rush).
> 
> But as far as face to face?
> 
> ...



Believe it or not, but charisma is a pretty important characteristic when your applying in a job market thats quite frankly oversaturated.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 17, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Believe it or not, but charisma is a pretty important characteristic when your applying in a job market thats quite frankly oversaturated.



I know it is. 

That's my concern. 

My sister can get jobs on the spot, but leaves then within a week or two and does it all over again.  She's had to had more than 50 jobs by now.  Meanwhile,  I'm at one she couldn't tough fire coming up on 2 years (not a whole lot of time you'd think,  but it's high turnover).

I dunno. I just want to be convincing enough they'll give me a chance.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 17, 2019)

Oh, um,  is it bad if I have things I want to do before getting hired?

Like,  I have a concert early october, bought tickets in may. 

I'd like to go to a friend's wedding,  but haven't RSVPd because I don't know if I can go. 

I also need to go trapping for another bird. 

What's reasonable for a prospective employer to say about things I've already got scheduled?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 17, 2019)

Most of us are pretty understanding if you tell us up front about dates you're unavailable. Obviously within reason. If it's awhile slew of days you can't work within your introductory period, you'll be a hard pass. 

And practice interviewing with someone. You say you can answer questions easily and truthfully. From reading your posts, you seem pretty clueless on social interaction. A little prep work will help immensely. 

Don't take the personal interaction comment personally. .. It's just that with 200+ interviews for EMTs and EMT candidates under my belt, it's pretty telling. I not only hire to fill the hole, I hire to fit the culture.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 17, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Most of us are pretty understanding if you tell us up front about dates you're unavailable. Obviously within reason. If it's awhile slew of days you can't work within your introductory period, you'll be a hard pass.
> 
> And practice interviewing with someone. You say you can answer questions easily and truthfully. From reading your posts, you seem pretty clueless on social interaction. A little prep work will help immensely.
> 
> Don't take the personal interaction comment personally. .. It's just that with 200+ interviews for EMTs and EMT candidates under my belt, it's pretty telling. I not only hire to fill the hole, I hire to fit the culture.



Yeah,  I'm afraid I'll look like I'm asking for too much up front. 

I'll ask and see if a friend can help me practice. 

I'm not the /worst/ on social situations,  but I will admit,  it needs polishing. 

What do you mean telling? That you can tell I'm not the most charismatic person? I hope I'm the right culture,  I don't expect you to tell me if I am or not,  but I want to be good at my job, I want to feel good about what I do and not regret not going "out there".


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 17, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> What do you mean telling? That you can tell I'm not the most charismatic person? I hope I'm the right culture, I don't expect you to tell me if I am or not, but I want to be good at my job, I want to feel good about what I do and not regret not going "out there".



After spending some time in this career field you can tell just by body language and personality whose fit/ right for this job.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 17, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> After spending some time in this career field you can tell just by body language and personality whose fit/ right for this job.



Hmm,  well the sup I did the ride out and a few medics told me that,  and they thought I had what it takes.

I'm confident in my ability to learn what's needed, but it's more than just quoting drug dosage and protocols. I just want to help people.  

We'll see.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 17, 2019)

They are probably talking out of their behind, lol.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 17, 2019)

Aprz said:


> They are probably talking out of their behind, lol.



Maybe.  Maybe not.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 17, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Yeah,  I'm afraid I'll look like I'm asking for too much up front.
> 
> I'll ask and see if a friend can help me practice.
> 
> ...


I would not stress about it too much. "Charismatic" is not a word anyone has ever used to describe me, I am sure. I am definitely not a people person. Small talk is annoying for me, and meeting new people is pretty much the last thing I ever feel like doing. I'm a classic introvert with the additional blessings of being a big, stocky guy with resting ***** face who is naturally quiet and naturally sarcastic and naturally does a lot of eye contact. People who don't know me sometimes find me physically intimidating or think I'm just a jerk if I don't constantly go out of my way to smile and act friendly and act like I actually want to be there and not make too much eye contact and do it all without being awkward and weird. I feel like Shrek sometimes. It's all very exhausting and aggravating.

In spite of all that, I had a great career is EMS and so far in anesthesia, even though those are both rathe social occupations. The key is to be aware of how you come off to others, but not so aware that you become really self conscious about it. Once you get to know people and earn a rapport and then build a reputation, you don't have to worry nearly as much how you come off. At that point, it's just about faking it for the public when you briefly interact with them, and also developing a way of conveying competence and empathy to you patients. It all gets much easier with some experience.

As for the interview, I would definitely practice, as has been suggested. As for the social part, don't try to come off as someone totally different from who you are, but be cognizant of smiling when you look at people in the face and other basic gestures and body language cues. If the opportunity arises, don't hesitate to do make a little self-deprecating joke about being nervous and a little socially awkward. You'll do fine. Stressing about it too much will only make it worse.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 17, 2019)

Remi said:


> I would not stress about it too much. "Charismatic" is not a word anyone has ever used to describe me, I am sure. I am definitely not a people person. Small talk is annoying for me, and meeting new people is pretty much the last thing I ever feel like doing. I'm a classic introvert with the additional blessings of being a big, stocky guy with resting ***** face who is naturally quiet and naturally sarcastic and naturally does a lot of eye contact. People who don't know me sometimes find me physically intimidating or think I'm just a jerk if I don't constantly go out of my way to smile and act friendly and act like I actually want to be there and not make too much eye contact and do it all without being awkward and weird. I feel like Shrek sometimes. It's all very exhausting and aggravating.
> 
> In spite of all that, I had a great career is EMS and so far in anesthesia, even though those are both rathe social occupations. The key is to be aware of how you come off to others, but not so aware that you become really self conscious about it. Once you get to know people and earn a rapport and then build a reputation, you don't have to worry nearly as much how you come off. At that point, it's just about faking it for the public when you briefly interact with them, and also developing a way of conveying competence and empathy to you patients. It all gets much easier with some experience.
> 
> As for the interview, I would definitely practice, as has been suggested. As for the social part, don't try to come off as someone totally different from who you are, but be cognizant of smiling when you look at people in the face and other basic gestures and body language cues. If the opportunity arises, don't hesitate to do make a little self-deprecating joke about being nervous and a little socially awkward. You'll do fine. Stressing about it too much will only make it worse.



All valid. However, I’ve interviewed people that are so socially awkward that putting them in an EMS situation would be like throwing a kitten into a bath tub full of piranha. It wouldn’t be a win for anyone. 

I’ve also said, “eh, they don’t seem like they fit in, but I’ll give em a try”. Almost always ends up in a disaster. 

Simple social skills go along way to help you acclimatize to a new environment. EMS has a tendency to eat it’s young and if you show any weakness, it’ll be game on for the jerks.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 17, 2019)

Aprz said:


> They are probably talking out of their behind, lol.


@DragonClaw put another way, they’re most likely blowing smoke up your hindquarters.

Take everything people say, whom you hardly, know at face value.


NomadicMedic said:


> From reading your posts, you seem pretty clueless on social interaction.


To expand on this, it seems to me as though perhaps you’re a better talker than you are  a listener at this point in your life.

That’s ok, until it isn’t. It may not go so well with older co-workers who aren’t as talkative and/ or who appreciate a little silence, especially with you being so...inexperienced.

All in all, I’m certain you’ll land a job inevitably. I can respect the enthusiasm. Most employers love that stuff, because it often fades quickly.

But, sometimes humility can be overshadowed by overzealous enthusiasm, and that’s where you will run into problems. That’s my bit anyhow.

Interview-wise? I’d listen to the two old salts above me who posted their remarks😁

And FWIW, @Remi our personalities sound a lot alike. Minus the hulking stature on my end.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 17, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> @DragonClaw put another way, they’re most likely blowing smoke up your hindquarters.
> 
> Take everything people say, whom you hardly, know at face value.
> 
> ...



Well,  I wish they wouldn't do that, if that truly is what they're doing. It certainly wasn't all praise. Some of it felt like a kick to the gut,  but it was true, so,  can't be mad. Just be better. 

I've been gradually learning to shut my trap and listen more.  I'm better than I was before,  but I can't really deny the obvious. I can definitely get the cart before the horse

Every so often I read my old posts, the answers and my replies, and then mull it all over. Try and keep things in perspective,  you know?


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 18, 2019)

Oh, how I loathe 24/48s. But every day is a day closer to the end of our lease and a day closer to the glorious UHaul of the future!


----------



## Tigger (Sep 18, 2019)

Man it's been over a year since I forgot to put something in my calendar, and not only did I do that but I also put another important thing in on the wrong date! And of course work falls on both of those things and if I had not screwed this all up I could have just easily taken vaca .


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 18, 2019)

Hmm... so since they raised my rent to $1,600/mo starting next month, I've started browsing Zillow and whatnot for condos... and much to my surprise, an actual house, 1,00sq ft, 3 bed 2.5 bath house, pretty much in the same area I'm looking (only ads 5-10 min on my commute time...) for like $230,000

My first reaction was should I call the VA and get pre qualified today?? Second reaction is houses don't really sell that cheap here, what's wrong with it?! 

Maybe I'll so a stealth drive by later lol 

Sadly I doubt it'll still be available in the next few months when I'm ready to pull that trigger ...


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 18, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm... so since they raised my rent to $1,600/mo starting next month, I've started browsing Zillow and whatnot for condos... and much to my surprise, an actual house, 1,00sq ft, 3 bed 2.5 bath house, pretty much in the same area I'm looking (only ads 5-10 min on my commute time...) for like $230,000
> 
> My first reaction was should I call the VA and get pre qualified today?? Second reaction is houses don't really sell that cheap here, what's wrong with it?!
> 
> ...



This might be for houses in places you're going to get mugged at and your car stolen,  but with the HUD program,  you can get 50% off a house.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 18, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Maybe I'll so a stealth drive by later lol



Or call a relator and ask? How long has the house been on the market?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 18, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm... so since they raised my rent to $1,600/mo starting next month, I've started browsing Zillow and whatnot for condos... and much to my surprise, an actual house, 1,00sq ft, 3 bed 2.5 bath house, pretty much in the same area I'm looking (only ads 5-10 min on my commute time...) for like $230,000
> 
> My first reaction was should I call the VA and get pre qualified today?? Second reaction is houses don't really sell that cheap here, what's wrong with it?!
> 
> ...


Well, one thing to keep in mind is that a $230k house will probably cost you way more than $1600/month when all is said and done. Principal & interest alone will probably be around $1100 on a 30 year mortgage, then you have to pay taxes, insurance, utilities, and maintenance & repairs. If it's a condo your maintenance costs will probably be practically nothing, but you'll have a monthly maintenance fee of at least a couple hundred bucks.

If you decide to get started all you have to do is get ahold of a bank that does VA mortgages. I've done several. USAA is pretty easy to deal with.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 18, 2019)

Remi said:


> Well, one thing to keep in mind is that a $230k house will probably cost you way more than $1600/month when all is said and done. Principal & interest alone will probably be around $1100 on a 30 year mortgage, then you have to pay taxes, insurance, utilities, and maintenance & repairs. If it's a condo your maintenance costs will probably be practically nothing, but you'll have a monthly maintenance fee of at least a couple hundred bucks.
> 
> If you decide to get started all you have to do is get ahold of a bank that does VA mortgages. I've done several. USAA is pretty easy to deal with.


Yeah, Zillow is estimating ~$1,400/month based on ~$1100 principal&interest, $187 mortgage insurance, $55 property taxes, $80 home insurance, no HOA fees.

Apparently it's been on the site for 40 days. So yeah, I'd be surprised if it's still available when I'm actually ready to go to the bank to be pre approved for a condo loan lol.

I suppose I could do that even today, but I kinda really wanna pay off my loan first, get a few more points on my credit score, maybe actually have something saved up for down payment or pay for movers or whatever other hidden costs jump out, etc etc... I'm thinking roughly ~6 moths maybe? Idk


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 18, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah, Zillow is estimating ~$1,400/month based on ~$1100 principal&interest, $187 mortgage insurance, $55 property taxes, $80 home insurance, no HOA fees.
> 
> Apparently it's been on the site for 40 days. So yeah, I'd be surprised if it's still available when I'm actually ready to go to the bank to be pre approved for a condo loan lol.
> 
> I suppose I could do that even today, but I kinda really wanna pay off my loan first, get a few more points on my credit score, maybe actually have something saved up for down payment or pay for movers or whatever other hidden costs jump out, etc etc... I'm thinking roughly ~6 moths maybe? Idk


If you are eligible for a VA loan you don't have to worry as much about having excellent credit. I'm pretty sure that with a VA guarantee, your credit score doesn't effect your interest rate nearly as much as it would with a conventional mortgage.

But yeah, you want to be in solid financial shape overall, for sure.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 18, 2019)

I also chime in- I just went through this, Navy federal has the lowest rates i've been able to find, and truthfully... coming from me... they have *excellent *customer service. @Jim37F


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 19, 2019)

VA loans do require the home be in immediate livable condition though, so there’s that. Needs a certified VA appraisal.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 22, 2019)

So I’m starting to build the application packets...looking for a move in November/December timeframe.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 22, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> So I’m starting to build the application packets...looking for a move in November/December timeframe.



We're hiring wheelchair van drivers.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 22, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> We're hiring wheelchair van drivers.



Oh boy! Do they come with the fancy padded handles?


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 22, 2019)

Any tech people out there?  Running the social media for work.  Have a Galaxy Note 10+ which takes awesome pictures and video. Thinking about getting a DJi OSMO 3 Gimble. Is it really worth it for getting better shots? Not that expensive. Note has a super steady video mode that works pretty well


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 22, 2019)

VFlutter said:


> Any tech people out there?  Running the social media for work.  Have a Galaxy Note 10+ which takes awesome pictures and video. Thinking about getting a DJi OSMO 3 Gimble. Is it really worth it for getting better shots? Not that expensive. Note has a super steady video mode that works pretty well



I'm kinda techy. I've got the note 8. Is it just hobby photos?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 22, 2019)

VFlutter said:


> Any tech people out there?  Running the social media for work.  Have a Galaxy Note 10+ which takes awesome pictures and video. Thinking about getting a DJi OSMO 3 Gimble. Is it really worth it for getting better shots? Not that expensive. Note has a super steady video mode that works pretty well



Yes. 100% yes. The gimbal will change your video and stills.


----------



## SSwain (Sep 23, 2019)

In my off time, I coach a local high school trap shooting team. Last spring, we had the annual fun shoot. My son shoots on the team, and we decided to have a friendly competition. One  of the parents was taking pictures of everything, and here I am in action. 
I am only posting this because of the patch I have sewn on my shell bag.
Carry on....


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 26, 2019)

Akulahawk said:


> I'll be getting mine in a few weeks... at work. Yay.


Just got my flu shot this morning... yippee.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 26, 2019)

When you send out a polite text on the agency group text to remind people not to put the lidocaine premixes on the fluid warmer next to the same size LR bags and the medical director sees and takes away lidocaine drips... ruh roh.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 27, 2019)

Tigger said:


> When you send out a polite text on the agency group text to remind people not to put the lidocaine premixes on the fluid warmer next to the same size LR bags and the medical director sees and takes away lidocaine drips... ruh roh.



That’s how you fix problems.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 27, 2019)

Another day, another few brain cells lost. End of lease and moving season cannot get here soon enough.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 27, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> That’s how you fix problems.


I've got amiodarone still and the evidence doesn't really point to much efficacy for...anything. This really pissed off the old school crew though. *shrug." Next time check your rig out.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 28, 2019)

Tigger said:


> When you send out a polite text on the agency group text to remind people not to put the lidocaine premixes on the fluid warmer next to the same size LR bags and the medical director sees and takes away lidocaine drips... ruh roh.


That’s a shame. Lido is a very useful drug.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 29, 2019)

Indeed, but our doc does not like it at all. I treated some paroxysmal Vtach with it last year and never heard the end of it. Not sure why it was in the guidelines if I was just going to continue to get reamed over the course of several case reviews for it.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 29, 2019)

Tigger said:


> Indeed, but our doc does not like it at all. I treated some paroxysmal Vtach with it last year and never heard the end of it. Not sure why it was in the guidelines if I was just going to continue to get reamed over the course of several case reviews for it.


I suppose that's his prerogative, but…..the drug has so many uses and is so safe, and so cheap……why would anyone dislike lido? Seems very shortsighted.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Sep 30, 2019)

Tigger said:


> When you send out a polite text on the agency group text to remind people not to put the lidocaine premixes on the fluid warmer next to the same size LR bags and the medical director sees and takes away lidocaine drips... ruh roh.





			Case 13: Cervical Fusion


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 30, 2019)

Remi said:


> Seems very shortsighted.


EMS leadership in a nutshell unfortunately.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 30, 2019)

Evening folks


----------



## Tigger (Oct 1, 2019)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Case 13: Cervical Fusion


THANK YOU! This is what I was looking for to explain my peevedness.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 1, 2019)

Gathering up my CE's to get ready to recert my State paramedic license and my NRP... 2 years sure flew by...


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 1, 2019)

I have an interview Thursday 😟


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 1, 2019)

Turn that frown upside down!  You'll do fine.  Just relax.  What's the worst that happens.  They don't offer a job.  It sucks... But it isn't the end of the world.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 1, 2019)

I couldn't find an apprehensive face.  

I'm happy.  But.  I'm also a little jittery. 

They told me they couldn't get me an interview on short notice. Then the next day he said he talked to his people and we could do it Thursday. 

I'm chomping at the bit.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 1, 2019)

Who with?


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 2, 2019)

Actually,  just got an interview with Cypress Creek. One's with LJEMS.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 2, 2019)

@RocketMedic isn't that your stomping grounds?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 2, 2019)

Thinking about a return to WA.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 2, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Thinking about a return to WA.


Upper kittitas county is hiring.  Or do you have other plans?  

I do miss it there.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 3, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Upper kittitas county is hiring.  Or do you have other plans?
> 
> I do miss it there.



I’m looking for an admin thing.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 3, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> @RocketMedic isn't that your stomping grounds?


Si. 

So, both are good organizations for new providers. My LJ data is a few years out of date, but I’ve heard it has improved since the last director left. LJ is a small organization, but their volume is steady and they’re an organization that prides themselves on the relentless pursuit of perfection, personal development, etc. Also wasn’t much drama when I worked there on my shift, it was excellent. A great place in my opinion. The only reasons I left were a lack of desire to get tied down there, inability to square my work obligations with the demands and schedules of higher education (the Master’s degree) and the last director was extremely....challenging to work with. They do 911 for the city of Lake Jackson and pretty frequent mutual aid to surrounding, IFTs and standbys. Think it’s 3 trucks now. 

Cypress Creek is a good organization for a new field employee, and if you keep a highly positive mindset AND “drink the Kool-Aid” it’s a good place with ample opportunities for professional development, including a competitive paramedic school in house. However, it is a busy stand-up 24-hour shift, and I personally had significant safety concerns with their 24s because they’re perpetually exhausting. Creek is very cliquish too, so there isn’t a whole lot of opportunity to progress if you somehow get ‘on the radar’.

Lake Jackson is better than Creek in my opinion.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 3, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> I’m looking for an admin thing.




West Coast fever there too, eh?


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 3, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Si.
> 
> So, both are good organizations for new providers. My LJ data is a few years out of date, but I’ve heard it has improved since the last director left. LJ is a small organization, but their volume is steady and they’re an organization that prides themselves on the relentless pursuit of perfection, personal development, etc. Also wasn’t much drama when I worked there on my shift, it was excellent. A great place in my opinion. The only reasons I left were a lack of desire to get tied down there, inability to square my work obligations with the demands and schedules of higher education (the Master’s degree) and the last director was extremely....challenging to work with. They do 911 for the city of Lake Jackson and pretty frequent mutual aid to surrounding, IFTs and standbys. Think it’s 3 trucks now.
> 
> ...


 
I didn't get the job with LJ. I got an email on the way to another interview that said I had an "exceptional" interview,  but they chose someone else. So I'm not sure what I did wrong or how I could have been better.  I want to ask, but I'm not sure how professional it is.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 3, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I didn't get the job with LJ. I got an email on the way to another interview that said I had an "exceptional" interview,  but they chose someone else. So I'm not sure what I did wrong or how I could have been better.  I want to ask, but I'm not sure how professional it is.


It very well could be that you didn't do anything wrong, but perhaps someone else was simply a better candidate, a better "fit" for what they were looking for.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 3, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> West Coast fever there too, eh?



No, just exploring options.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 3, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I didn't get the job with LJ. I got an email on the way to another interview that said I had an "exceptional" interview,  but they chose someone else. So I'm not sure what I did wrong or how I could have been better.  I want to ask, but I'm not sure how professional it is.



That’s the generic rejection email. LJ uses a contracted Hr company that has those prewritten, it’s pretty common. Cade and Chris can be pretty choosy.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 3, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> That’s the generic rejection email. LJ uses a contracted Hr company that has those prewritten, it’s pretty common. Cade and Chris can be pretty choosy.



Oh,  hmm. Then, I am not really sure what to think. I wish they wouldn't use a user-generated 5 second form when I drove like 7.5 hours total for the interview. Or just not say things that might not be true. Then again,  I guess I really didn't impress them and I'm sure they get a lot of applicants and why should they spend time to explain everyone's shortcomings or whatever. 

I just thought it went pretty well is all. I guess not. Bummer for sure.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 3, 2019)

If you have a good email or phone number for them you could send something along the lines of thank you for the opportunity to interview I really appreciate it, what can I do to make myself a stronger candidate in the future?


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 4, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> If you have a good email or phone number for them you could send something along the lines of thank you for the opportunity to interview I really appreciate it, what can I do to make myself a stronger candidate in the future?



That's basically what I did. 

I just don't like when I don't know what they perceived to be my weaknesses. I'd like to be able to focus on improving that.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 4, 2019)

Sigh it's just the week of getting stuff pulled of trucks, this week at my fulltime job the leadership decided that we don't need to carry two different benzos and we are just going to have...Valium? I like valium for anxiety and spasm control but it's IM absorption is sooo unpredictable that I think you'd be in trouble using it for seizure or agitation control. We'd also only carry two doses of 10mg, which to me is a laughably low amount considering that we can only restock from a chief.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 4, 2019)

Tigger said:


> Sigh it's just the week of getting stuff pulled of trucks, this week at my fulltime job the leadership decided that we don't need to carry two different benzos and we are just going to have...Valium? I like valium for anxiety and spasm control but it's IM absorption is sooo unpredictable that I think you'd be in trouble using it for seizure or agitation control. We'd also only carry two doses of 10mg, which to me is a laughably low amount considering that we can only restock from a chief.


All you have on the truck now is 20mg of diazepam? Good luck stopping a seizure in a 120kg alcoholic or otherwise benzo-tolerant patient with that dose. 

What do you use for post-intubation sedation?


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 7, 2019)

Was anyone else having trouble loading the site today? Chrome kept telling me it couldn't find the IP address or something all day, glad to see its working now lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 7, 2019)

Looks like the site crashed and the restore copy didn't have everything saved. Ther conversation @Remi  and I were having about med errors and Ketamine are gone


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 7, 2019)

And just like that everything in the world was right.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 7, 2019)

Only one 8 hour shift to go and then vacation time starts.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 7, 2019)

I just got smokers lung from the house my last patient was in... 🤢


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 7, 2019)

Is there a list of what ranks are by how many posts?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 8, 2019)

Just had a patient with moyamoya...


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 8, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Just had a patient with moyamoya...


I've never even heard of that until now.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 8, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> I've never even heard of that until now.



I thought he was just trying to sound out and spell pneumonia.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 8, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I thought he was just trying to sound out and spell pneumonia.


I thought stcemt was making a joke.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 8, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I thought he was just trying to sound out and spell pneumonia.


I mean, we don't know that isn't what happened...


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 8, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> I mean, we don't know that isn't what happened...



The truth will set you free


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 8, 2019)

Moyamoya is weird and very unfortunate. There really isn’t a treatment for it and the collateral circulation is a stroke waiting to happen.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 8, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Moyamoya is weird and very unfortunate. There really isn’t a treatment for it and the collateral circulation is a stroke waiting to happen.


That is exactly what we got called out for.  Had some emboli that they went after.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 9, 2019)

I went to my very first concert last night. It was super awesome.  I love metal! 🤘🤘😁


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 9, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Is there a list of what ranks are by how many posts?



Here ya go...



ffemt8978 said:


> *Forum Ranks*
> 
> Here is a list of the forum ranks and the number of posts to achieve them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 9, 2019)

A few months ago, I had a patient with moyamoya in my ED. Wasn't a stroke (this time) but that patient was transferred out pretty darned quickly to another facility that has more experience dealing with this. IIRC this one was found during a CT Angio study of the head and stuff moved along pretty quickly after that.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 9, 2019)

I've worked or been out of town for 23 out of the last 24 days. Today I left our medical bags at a rope rescue training and hit a column at one of the EDs (with the front of the truck while backing...).

This is my own damn fault and I am displeased with myself for not letting my brain get some rest. Stupid mistakes happen when you work yourself into stupid hours.


----------



## Seirende (Oct 9, 2019)

Tigger said:


> (with the front of the truck while backing...).



I want to know how you managed that.

But yeah, our brains aren't fatigue-proof.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 9, 2019)

Seirende said:


> I want to know how you managed that.
> 
> But yeah, our brains aren't fatigue-proof.


When I finish the diagram for the incident report you'll understand haha.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 9, 2019)

That sounds like an achievement that will live on forever in drivers training class...


----------



## Tigger (Oct 9, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> That sounds like an achievement that will live on forever in drivers training class...


Nah, it's pretty minor (scraped our buckstop bumper which is why we have them). There's pillars on both sides of the spot, so if you cut it too sharp trying to back up and turn the nose will hit.

But, it's bad to have to write this crap up when you're the ONLY probie at the whole place.


----------



## Seirende (Oct 10, 2019)

I am not feeling these early sunsets.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 10, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I went to my very first concert last night. It was super awesome.  I love metal! 🤘🤘😁


Who did you see?


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 10, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Who did you see?


Sabaton! (Hammerfall opened)


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 11, 2019)

I don’t even know who that is. “SOAD” is as metal as I ever got. Saw them 2-3 times in their prime. I did enjoy some Serg Tankian in his prime.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 11, 2019)

Deer season and end of year work obligations are wearing me down. Ive barely made time to study for FP-C which is in 10 days.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 11, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> I don’t even know who that is. “SOAD” is as metal as I ever got. Saw them 2-3 times in their prime. I did enjoy some Serg Tankian in his prime.



my wife took me to Knotfest this summer.Coming from country western it was a difference. Apparently a fighting circle is a thing?


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 11, 2019)

I can’t afford CA .


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 11, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Sabaton! (Hammerfall opened)


You might like Amon Amarth if you like Sabaton.



RocketMedic said:


> Apparently a fighting circle is a thing?


Mosh pit amigo.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 11, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> You might like Amon Amarth if you like Sabaton.



I do.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 13, 2019)

In the last few days I had a patient who was in a decent SVT. It was refractory to adenosine 6/12/12 and also to 10 of Dilt. However, thanks to a sudden call of nature (not mine), I was quite inspired and the patient's SVT was broken via vagal response. Yes, the patient was on monitor and I saw the conversion happen...


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 14, 2019)

It’s 255am and I’ve been out on a 2 hour long wheelchair adventure.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 14, 2019)

I’m exhausted and everything hurts. Getting old sucks.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 14, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> I’m exhausted and everything hurts. Getting old sucks.


Your life crystal is orange


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 15, 2019)

So... is it bad that they had a guy on The Voice who's an EMT in LA, and they were doing a background spot on him that played up him driving lights and sirens and running around with a response bag... and I'm like "Hey, that's an IFT company! Doing a lot of emergent dialysis runs buddy??" 😝


----------



## Aprz (Oct 15, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> So... is it bad that they had a guy on The Voice who's an EMT in LA, and they were doing a background spot on him that played up him driving lights and sirens and running around with a response bag... and I'm like "Hey, that's an IFT company! Doing a lot of emergent dialysis runs buddy??" 😝


He probably still sees more emergencies than 9-1-1 does, lol.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 15, 2019)

Yay! Company paid for several of us to take the flightbridgeed review course. Including me, I test in 7 days lol.

Guess ill cross my fingers that I pass and save that for recert hours after I pass.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 15, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Yay! Company paid for several of us to take the flightbridgeed review course. Including me, I test in 7 days lol.
> 
> Guess ill cross my fingers that I pass and save that for recert hours after I pass.


What did you use for prep material this go round? 

One of our ground paramedics passed his FP-C with the FBE online course. You have to stay self motivated though, since it’s all online. I use it for free FOAM-ED since my current nurse bought it. It’s not bad.

Also, not that you’d want to but you have up until 3 tries at the exam before you’re mandated to take a review course. Just a random tidbit I’d thought I’d throw out there.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 15, 2019)

I passed a preliminary testing for one job and will be doing a sit down interview on Monday afternoon , I really hope I  Nail this  one.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 15, 2019)

Found out recently that my department considered adding a medic flycar to increase paramedic coverage in the district before deciding to transition to ALS engines and oooof that hits in the feels. Fly car life plus FD perks would be a real dream job.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 15, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> What did you use for prep material this go round?
> 
> One of our ground paramedics passed his FP-C with the FBE online course. You have to stay self motivated though, since it’s all online. I use it for free FOAM-ED since my current nurse bought it. It’s not bad.
> 
> Also, not that you’d want to but you have up until 3 tries at the exam before you’re mandated to take a review course. Just a random tidbit I’d thought I’d throw out there.


I paid for the FBE online course when I intially interviewed for my current job and didnt get it. I also have the FBE review book, the Kyle Faudree book on PDF and the Orchid Lopez book on PDF. This will be my first attempt at the test, ive been scoring 70% on practice exams and have seen a lot of questions. Really just focusing now on the stuff I consistently missed. 

The company would have reimbursed me for the FBE online review since its required for recert so really Im just saving the initial out of pocket expense for this go round.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 16, 2019)

@PotatoMedic dude the mountains of your stake ate kicking my ***...3 days have whipped me and I still have a few more to go..also have not seen an animal larger than a squirrel, despite seeing a small group of people coming out with something.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 16, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> @PotatoMedic dude the mountains of your stake ate kicking my ***...3 days have whipped me and I still have a few more to go..also have not seen an animal larger than a squirrel, despite seeing a small group of people coming out with something.


We do have wonderful mountains.  Just think of it this way.  If all the lower 48 were ironed out flat Idaho would be the largest.


----------



## Seirende (Oct 16, 2019)

Went outside today and there was a nasty scent that I wasn't familiar with. Walked around the house to see if I could locate the source. Noticed the FD up the street. Went back inside and about ten minutes later there was a power outage.

Turns out there was a major gas leak about a block from my apartment. The all-clear was given by the time I read it on the local news website. The good thing is that maybe next time I smell gas I'll know what it is.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm contemplating making my own furniture for my house... any woodworkers on here?


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 16, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I'm contemplating making my own furniture for my house... any woodworkers on here?



I've done work before


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 16, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I've done work before



I'm just mainly looking for recommended tools/ items.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 16, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I'm just mainly looking for recommended tools/ items.



Lathe if you can. 
Planer. Spade bits. Hole saw.  Jig saw. Reciprocating saw. Radial arm saw. Table saw.  Belt sander. Vibrating sander. Drill bits. Screws and glue.  Speed square. Farmer's square. Level.  Graph paper. Paint,  brushes,  primer. Paint thinner. Finishes, varnishes, polyurethane. Drill and bits. I'm trying to remember all the tools I use.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 16, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Your life crystal is orange



Is this a Logan’s run thing? I thought those were red and turned back when Ir was your turn.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 16, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Is this a Logan’s run thing? I thought those were red and turned back when Ir was your turn.


The Ankh!


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 17, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Lathe if you can.
> Planer. Spade bits. Hole saw.  Jig saw. Reciprocating saw. Radial arm saw. Table saw.  Belt sander. Vibrating sander. Drill bits. Screws and glue.  Speed square. Farmer's square. Level.  Graph paper. Paint,  brushes,  primer. Paint thinner. Finishes, varnishes, polyurethane. Drill and bits. I'm trying to remember all the tools I use.



And here I am with a hammer, nail and stapler


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 17, 2019)

I have a hand saw and a miter box. A jig is on the way. I also have a skill saw, drill driver and impact driver... pretty much the basics...


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 17, 2019)

Got dispatched to a house fire last night. Address was on the far end of the neighboring district, so 1st and 2nd in Engines (and the Quint from the 1st in station) arrived almost same time, a few minutes before we got there 3rd in (a few seconds before the 4th in Engine). By that time 1st/2nd in had a small bedroom fire under control and were cancelling the responding 2nd alarm (2 more engines and an additional Ladder).

There were reports from dispatch while we were enroute of a trapped invalid inside... the primary search found him in the involved bedroom DOA 😥

They were calling that in as we were climbing out of our Engine. We basically ended up grabbing some tools and standing by for an assignment, and one of the neighbors came up and asked me if So and so was ok, I'm like umm.... 😬

"I'm just worried because he's paraplegic, surely they've called an ambulance by now"
"Umm... I don't know, we just got on scene ourselves... oh look, there's EMS now!" (District Chief walking up from his SUV, surely there to do the pronouncement....)

Then we got cancelled (......and promptly caught a medical call nearby before we even made it out of the neighborhood heh)


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 17, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Is this a Logan’s run thing? I thought those were red and turned back when Ir was your turn.


No they start like white or lime green or something and slowly red-shift as you age. Blinking red and black = expired.


----------



## Seirende (Oct 17, 2019)

Wish I could get a weekly day off from having bipolar. It's a struggle.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 17, 2019)

I kind of wish there was an anonymous place to talk about mental health issues.


----------



## Seirende (Oct 17, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> I kind of wish there was an anonymous place to talk about mental health issues.



In my experience, talking about your issues anonymously is less powerful. I would consider the forums to be semi-anonymous.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 17, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> I kind of wish there was an anonymous place to talk about mental health issues.



Even if not for anything more than to get your thoughts and feeling off your chest without fear of reprisal.


----------



## Seirende (Oct 17, 2019)

There are anonymous spaces, but the non-crisis ones tend to be untrained peer support, which can be less than helpful, e.g. 7 Cups.

I will say that when I have experienced crises that hadn't reached hospitalization level, I've utilized the Crisis Text Line and have found it helpful. That is anonymous.


----------



## Seirende (Oct 17, 2019)

Part of it is that they're untrained, part of it is that such spaces tend to be populated by a younger demographic that maybe hasn't had a lot of relational experience yet to learn how to give effective support.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 18, 2019)

The interview today went well,  they wanted to know my size/measurements for uniform and how soon I could start.

I have one last interview with another company in Monday and then I think I'll decide after they've let me know. 

I hope this is it


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 19, 2019)

That moment when you get accused of being a black cloud because we've had 3 calls so far (granted they were pretty much back to back including one that came in while we were pulling back into station, but still!) Lol


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 19, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> they wanted to know my size/measurements for uniform and how soon I could start.


Yup, that's a pretty good sign! Congrats!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 19, 2019)

One of the reasons I love working as a single provider on a squad... I brought a small flowering plant to a 93 year old fall patient that I saw last week at a local assisted living facility.  She had an amazing bruise on her face when I stopped in and saw her yesterday. She told me that,  “all the old biddies in here thinks she’s a badass now”. 

I was able to take some time to find resources for a woman who had been struggling with providing home care for her husband with dementia. I stopped back with a list of contact information and she cried and hugged me. 

I’m certainly not looking for a #TYFYS... just illustrating how paramedics can use downtime to make a secondary impact in the community.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 19, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> One of the reasons I love working as a single provider on a squad... I brought a small flowering plant to a 93 year old fall patient that I saw last week at a local assisted living facility. She had an amazing bruise on her face when I stopped in and saw her yesterday. She told me that, “all the old biddies in here thinks she’s a badass now”.
> 
> I was able to take some time to find resources for a woman who had been struggling with providing home care for her husband with dementia. I stopped back with a list of contact information and she cried and hugged me.
> 
> I’m certainly not looking for a #TYFYS... just illustrating how paramedics can use downtime to make a secondary impact in the community.


I like it.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 19, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> One of the reasons I love working as a single provider on a squad... I brought a small flowering plant to a 93 year old fall patient that I saw last week at a local assisted living facility.  She had an amazing bruise on her face when I stopped in and saw her yesterday. She told me that,  “all the old biddies in here thinks she’s a badass now”.
> 
> I was able to take some time to find resources for a woman who had been struggling with providing home care for her husband with dementia. I stopped back with a list of contact information and she cried and hugged me.
> 
> I’m certainly not looking for a #TYFYS... just illustrating how paramedics can use downtime to make a secondary impact in the community.



I will certainly thank you for your service.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 19, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I will certainly thank you for your service.



+1


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 19, 2019)

It my way of combating the salt and “we’re too cool” attitude that seems to permeate EMS.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 19, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> We do have wonderful mountains.  Just think of it this way.  If all the lower 48 were ironed out flat Idaho would be the largest.


Climbing up yesterday morning, I was calling it all kind of colorful, not so wonderful names lol


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 19, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Climbing up yesterday morning, I was calling it all kind of colorful, not so wonderful names lol


That's a lot of potato pancakes


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 19, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Climbing up yesterday morning, I was calling it all kind of colorful, not so wonderful names lol



Pffft... flatlanders...


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 19, 2019)

I'm a Texan. Your insults bounce off my Alamo Pride.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 19, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm a Texan. Your insults bounce off my Alamo Pride.


Only two things come from Texas...


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 19, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Only two things come from Texas...



I do not have horns.  Not do I have such proclivities. Try again.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 19, 2019)

You know why the wind blows in Oklahoma? 

Cause Kansas blows and Texas sucks... go OU.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 19, 2019)

Bro,  we didn't have strangers die at the Alamo for that. 

I can't hear you over the sound of a Lightning Whelk in one ear and a mockingbird in the other singing the Yellow Rose of Texas while walking though a pasture of bluebonnets and Longhorns next to pecan orchards where the Armadillos like to live.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 19, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> ... go OU.


I’m sure Dabo Swinney begs to differ. That said, it’s been one heck of an interesting CFB season, especially for BCS ranked teams to be upset.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 19, 2019)

@NomadicMedic are the squad medics a permanent role, or is it still being trialed? Also, cool utilization of downtime.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 19, 2019)

Jim37F said:


>



All of mine do...  I think 😅

I've only had one,  though. It got real weird though. Everyone told me to run, so did my gut,  so I did. Hindsight 20/20


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 19, 2019)

All of mine are in North Carolina or LA lol

But George Straight is always what pops into my head whenever people start talking about Texas 😅


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 19, 2019)

Ironically some of my ex's live in Texas 🤨


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 19, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> All of mine are in North Carolina or LA lol
> 
> But George Straight is always what pops into my head whenever people start talking about Texas 😅



I think ot Sam Houston,  Santa Ana, Greg Abbott, William Travis,  Steven F Austin.  For people. 

In general,  I think Home,  guns,  my state. A place I'd fight for. I think of my fellow Texans. Those long care trips. Dr pepper and whataburger. Camping and hunting in freezing weather.  The rolling hill country and pine forests that raised me. The dreadnought BB-35. Man,  this state means so much to me 😭

God truly blessed me by being born here.  I don't play the lottery,  because other people need a chance to win, I already did. 

We've had 9 flags over my home,  and I'd be pretty dang okay if we became a republic again. 

I could go on forever. This state is the best there ever was or will be.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 19, 2019)

Wait,  I'm not done. I thought I was,  but I saw this meme and now I'm not.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 20, 2019)

West Coast best coast. Texas is a gigantic dorito of disappointment and failure at higher echelons of everything.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 20, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> @NomadicMedic are the squad medics a permanent role, or is it still being trialed? Also, cool utilization of downtime.



It will be a permanent thing. The goal is to pull medics off ambulances and go back to medics in fly cars for all the ALS. We are still looking for the right people to staff the squads and it’s a big cultural shift internally. There’s battles to fight to fully implement this process, but it’s really the best way to maximize the resources. 

Pennsylvania EMS is like nothing I’ve ever seen before and finding ways to go about navigating the various political and regulatory hurdles is an ongoing education for me.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 20, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> It will be a permanent thing. The goal is to pull medics off ambulances and go back to medics in fly cars for all the ALS. We are still looking for the right people to staff the squads and it’s a big cultural shift internally. There’s battles to fight to fully implement this process, but it’s really the best way to maximize the resources.
> 
> Pennsylvania EMS is like nothing I’ve ever seen before and finding ways to go about navigating the various political and regulatory hurdles is an ongoing education for me.



What’s the Pennsylvania take on ALS assessment and treatment but BLS transport?


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 20, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Pffft... flatlanders...


Truth. Hate and pride was the only thing that got me on that hillside....mostly hate.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 20, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Truth. Hate and pride was the only thing that got me on that hillside....mostly hate.



*Mutters under breath*

These Yankees wouldn't know greatness even if they moved to Texas.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 20, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> What’s the Pennsylvania take on ALS assessment and treatment but BLS transport?



Depends on what you mean. If there’s ALS interventions going on, the medic hops on board the BLS truck and rides. If it’s an ALS assessment and determined to be BLS, the medic downgrades it. A medic can also downgrade to an AEMT, who can do symptom management with Zofran, breathing treatments, that sort of thing. That’s where eventually see the system moving.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 21, 2019)

Ill just leave this here


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 21, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Ill just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally left mine in a picture frame with my certificate... But here works too.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 21, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> I personally left mine in a picture frame with my certificate... But here works too.


If I was drinking coffee, I probably would have choked on it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 21, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> If I was drinking coffee, I probably would have choked on it.


Glad I didn't kill the newly minted certified flight medic!


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 21, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Glad I didn't kill the newly minted certified flight paragod!



Fix it for you.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 21, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Fix it for you.


“Shut up and wet down my L.Z.!!”


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 21, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> “Shut up and wet down my L.Z.!!”


If it’s not wet, I will have nothing to walk on.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 21, 2019)

You guys have to wer your LZ? Oh yeah, desert... we just stand by, I'm in my gear looking good for the looky loos (while sweating my arse off hoping Rescue doesn't take their sweet time offloading the lost hiker or whatever) lol
(Truck in pump but idle, loops to deploy the hose pulled out but hose otherwise left in the bed... basically ready to pull hose or still drive off to wherever Air 1 did end up crashing.... hopefully never have to do anything more on LZ standby than just a turnout drill....)


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 21, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> while sweating my arse off



***** don’t even talk to me about sweating your arse off in bunkers... do that where I’m at... 125 degree summers...



VentMonkey said:


> “Shut up and wet down my L.Z.!!”



Jawohl mein führer


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 21, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> You guys have to wer your LZ? Oh yeah, desert... we just stand by, I'm in my gear looking good for the looky loos (while sweating my arse off hoping Rescue doesn't take their sweet time offloading the lost hiker or whatever) lol
> (Truck in pump but idle, loops to deploy the hose pulled out but hose otherwise left in the bed... basically ready to pull hose or still drive off to wherever Air 1 did end up crashing.... hopefully never have to do anything more on LZ standby than just a turnout drill....)


It’s not required. Usually the fire department will wet down our LZs if they get there early enough and it is a dusty area. For us we will usually try it dry and if we get a brown out then we will ask if they are able to.

My last scene call we landed at our LZ before fire arrived.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 21, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Usually the fire department will wet down our LZs if they get there early enough and it is a dusty area.



Mainly we just don't want sand blowing in our faces


----------



## Tigger (Oct 22, 2019)

Lulz at fire bunking out and being ready to stretch. Here all they want is a ground contact on the radio at unimproved LZs. For most "house calls" though we just have them land at the station and then we drive them over and meet them, they'll land there with no nutthin.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 22, 2019)

I find it funny when we get dispatched to a controlled airport as LZ coordinator... makes no sense... on calcord like yup you're cleared to land... at the airport... that you already got clearance for...


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 22, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I find it funny when we get dispatched to a controlled airport as LZ coordinator... makes no sense... on calcord like yup you're cleared to land... at the airport... that you already got clearance for...


FWIW, I hate CALCORD. One more useless channel I have to switch to just cuz fire wants to give “wind directions” direct air-to-ground.

Just keep it on the primary rescue channel, nozzle(s). Nope! Wanna make awl technical...why?!...


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 22, 2019)

Well to be fair (I can only speak for what we do) we wet down the LZ so we don't get blasted with dirt/ dust. Our primary or command channel doesn't really care... they only care about pt destination and approximate ETA. I guess it's for data or something (I'm just a ground pounder). Oh and god forbid you have to turn a dial to calcord or guard it ain't that hard and again for my area half the time the LZ isn't at the actual scene but a different/ safer location. Something pertinent for the flight crew to know where they're coming up on calcord.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 22, 2019)

Tigger said:


> Lulz at fire bunking out and being ready to stretch. Here all they want is a ground contact on the radio at unimproved LZs. For most "house calls" though we just have them land at the station and then we drive them over and meet them, they'll land there with no nutthin.


Apparently the white shirts are worried about the helicopter crashing on landing or takeoff. So the LZ engine is literally just there for crash response. Of course the last time we had a helo crash was back in 1995 and wasn't at the LZ but in the mountains...


CALEMT said:


> Well to be fair (I can only speak for what we do) we wet down the LZ so we don't get blasted with dirt/ dust.


We have this weird thing called "grass" our pilots like to land on, doesn't require pre wetting to avoid the dirt/dust. We actually have this other odd thing called "rain" that does that for us 🤣


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 22, 2019)

Well, that escalated quickly


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 22, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> rain



The hell is that?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 22, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> FWIW, I hate CALCORD. One more useless channel I have to switch to just cuz fire wants to give “wind directions” direct air-to-ground.
> 
> Just keep it on the primary rescue channel, nozzle(s). Nope! Wanna make awl technical...why?!...


I actually love CalCord. It is one channel that all fire departments and ambulance companies are supposed to have programmed into their radio system. A lot of police and outside agencies also have it programmed.

If I’m in Kern county they may want me to use Kern 5 or Kern 27, if I am in San Bernardino they may want EMS 1, if I’m in Riverside they may want CalCord, if I’m in Imperial county they may want IC AirMed. It is much easier to just use CalCord. Since it’s line of site with no repeaters you don’t have to worry about a repeater being down or other radio traffic on the channel.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 22, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I actually love CalCord. It is one channel that all fire departments and ambulance companies are supposed to have programmed into their radio system. A lot of police and outside agencies also have it programmed.
> 
> If I’m in Kern county they may want me to use Kern 5 or Kern 27, if I am in San Bernardino they may want EMS 1, if I’m in Riverside they may want CalCord, if I’m in Imperial county they may want IC AirMed. It is much easier to just use CalCord. Since it’s line of site with no repeaters you don’t have to worry about a repeater being down or other radio traffic on the channel.


VHF agencies here use the VFire channels that every public safety VHF radio has programmed. Same deal, simplex and reliable. 800 agencies use the same simplex channel for heli ops statewide which is appreciated. The state radio people are very against helicopters using "local" 800 channels as I guess it does some bizzare things to trunked radio systems when they are within range of many more repeaters than ground units due to elevation, @NomadicMedic could probably explain better.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 22, 2019)

Tigger said:


> VHF agencies here use the VFire channels that every public safety VHF radio has programmed. Same deal, simplex and reliable. 800 agencies use the same simplex channel for heli ops statewide which is appreciated. The state radio people are very against helicopters using "local" 800 channels as I guess it does some bizzare things to trunked radio systems when they are within range of many more repeaters than ground units due to elevation, @NomadicMedic could probably explain better.



Yes. That's that basic problem. When a transmitter is in range of multiple sites on the trunked system, it causes big problems for the Gizmo that selects which site to send radio traffic to.

Helos should always be on a simplex channel when communicating with ground units. We tend to use either a national TAC channel (UTAC) or a dedicated simplex channel, like med 9.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 22, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I actually love CalCord. It is one channel that all fire departments and ambulance companies are supposed to have programmed into their radio system.


Specifically I meant for an assignment on an otherwise inactive channel. 

For out of county calls, it’s absolutely what works universally as all first responding agencies in CA have and are typically familiar with it. In county, however, fire crews can be a bit...overzealous.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 22, 2019)

Out where im at, we have half of our requestors channels programmed in vhf. For the other half we use 800 mutual aid. 

Ive never cared much to learn any more about radios other than we have waaaaay more coverage with the 800.


----------



## lmichelle09 (Oct 23, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> The interview today went well,  they wanted to know my size/measurements for uniform and how soon I could start.
> 
> I have one last interview with another company in Monday and then I think I'll decide after they've let me know.
> 
> I hope this is it


Where did you interview at?


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 23, 2019)

Well the ol 30-06 got the job done on a little doe tonight. Adding a little diversity to the freezer now.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 23, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Well the ol 30-06 got the job done on a little doe tonight. Adding a little diversity to the freezer now.


Was this in potato land?  And I've asked around and a lot of my Hunter friends have said they have had issues finding good dear this year.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 23, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Was this in potato land?  And I've asked around and a lot of my Hunter friends have said they have had issues finding good dear this year.


No, this was a South Carolina whitetail. Although we saw a ton of mulie does on one of our last days. We were pointed to one area that we went and glassed where we saw a bunch only to find out it was just a short ways out of our unit. The snow that came in a few days back pushed us out of Idaho after that day.

People didn't seem to be having too much of an issue around Stanley. We were like your friends though, couldn't find a damn thing for so long and what we did find we couldn't hunt.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 23, 2019)

Oh and should you find yourself in Stanley, that village inn restaurant has some ****ing phenomenal food. Western burger...country fried steak....corn bread...all very good. A bit pricey, but they don't disappoint.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 23, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> The snow that came in a few days back pushed us out of Idaho after that day.



Thats cute...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 24, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Oh and should you find yourself in Stanley, that village inn restaurant has some ****ing phenomenal food. Western burger...country fried steak....corn bread...all very good. A bit pricey, but they don't disappoint.


One of my co-workers lives in Stanley.  I wouldn't mind moving there to live.  It is a nice little place.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 24, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Thats cute...
> 
> View attachment 4609


That's just a dusting, I see more ground than snow. Try again.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 24, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> One of my co-workers lives in Stanley.  I wouldn't mind moving there to live.  It is a nice little place.


It was awesome. Not gonna lie, just pulling off the road where I pease and catching trout is a nice bonus for a place.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 24, 2019)

I finally had an opportunity to draw my bow yesterday (ive seen a lot of deer but I dont draw unless its something I want to shoot, for this very reason).

3 does and I didnt see the third, she busted me drawing and they bolted, alerting every deer in the county on the way. 

I had an urge to #2 for a while so I went home early.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 24, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> That's just a dusting, I see more ground than snow. Try again.



Ha... just a dusting... that hillside is like a 60 degree slope... flat ground there was a foot and a half.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 24, 2019)

lmichelle09 said:


> Where did you interview at?



I'm keeping that private,  for now.


----------



## lmichelle09 (Oct 24, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm keeping that private,  for now.


No worries, good luck. Was just asking because the company I interviewed for did interviews Monday and Tuesday as well


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 24, 2019)

lmichelle09 said:


> No worries, good luck. Was just asking because the company I interviewed for did interviews Monday and Tuesday as well


In Texas?


----------



## lmichelle09 (Oct 24, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> In Texas?


Yup, CCEMS


----------



## Tigger (Oct 24, 2019)

I don't work nights. But here's AMR offering double pay to work an extra car. So, I worked my first overnight in three years last night. I wish I was a night person, it's so much easier, even in the snow.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 24, 2019)

Man...
So we had a cardiac arrest last night. Call came in as a syncope, though MDT notes said it was a fall... Anyways, get to a private residence, fairly nice, well kept, approx 1800ish, find 80 yo M laying left lateral on ground in the bathroom, shorts around his ankles, no obvious soiling himself (I never looked in the toilet heh). Wife said she called as soon as he went down (no CPR attempt PTA), she claimed downtime of approx 5 min (called immediately plus our response time)

Eyes open, but completely unresponsive to verbal or painful stimuli, I coulda swore I saw him breath... but I failed to recognize he was starting to turn blue in the face, my Capt saw that and we dragged him out into the living room, aaand he was agonal breathing with no pulse.

We started high performance CPR, got our AED on him, OPA and BVM, no suction required, no shocks given, we did maybe 5-7 rounds if CPR before EMS arrived. As they got on scene we had pulses back, irregularly irregular heart rate, but Brady, the medics started to pace him, palp'd BP was 100/P, still agonal, respirations provided by BVM, intubated. 

Pt lost pulses again, CPR restarted. 
Medic student third rider EMS had running the call delivered a manual shock (even though Pt was in PEA?) But we got ROSC again after only a couple rounds, BP still 100/P.

Pt loaded into ambulance, no pulse again, CPR started again while medics started their line and pushed Epi. One round of CPR and ROSC again. Started transport, maybe 10 min drive to hospital, once again lost pulses, CPR restarted, again, enroute, second Epi given in this time frame, ROSC again by the time we pulled into the hospital. I'm pretty sure he was starting to groan when we were arriving, but no obvious regaining of consciousness.

Haven't got any follow up yet though (just happened last night) But our AED can show a rhythm (I think it's just Lead II), and when we downloaded the data after it showed a distinct rhythm throught while ours was attached at least (medics replaced it with their monitor when they arrived). Only history I can remember was diabetes (BSG was 280 something) and recent travel to Mexico.

Considering how he was found, my personal theory is he vagal maneuver'd himself on the toilet, and some underlying condition kept the heart weak enough to be in arrest, but he kept coming in and out of ROSC and arrest...

Of course our BP cuff went AWOL after the call, we called the EMS unit afterwards and they didn't have it either. -_-

Aaaaannnnnddd I got chewed out a little by my Capt this morning for taking too long to recognize what was going on. And I cant argue with him, I should totally have cought the blue tinge (it was obvious after it was pointed out) in his face. Man, while I was def getting burned out at McCormick running 10 calls a shift, now I'm barely running 10 medicals a month, I definitely feel like I'm atrophying. Def feel like I might need to put in a transfer to a busier station, its getting old still making these rookie mistakes (and getting chewed for them to boot everytime)


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 25, 2019)

Tigger said:


> I don't work nights. But here's AMR offering double pay to work an extra car. So, I worked my first overnight in three years last night. I wish I was a night person, it's so much easier, even in the snow.


I will never go back to days if I can help it while I work where I do.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 27, 2019)

I had just taught my EMT students how to check a blood sugar, and on a whim, while I was putting the bin of glucometers away, I decided to check my own sugar. 

BEEP! 140. 

hmm. That can't be right. Let me try another meter. 

BEEP! 138. 

Weird. I haven't eaten in like 6 hours. 

So, I went to Walmart and bought a glucometer and checked my sugar after fasting all night. I ate dinner around 5, had a burger and fries and water at Red Robin with the family. Nothing crazy. Got up this morning around 7...

BEEP! 114. 

Oh snap. I think I'm prediabetic. 

No more messing around, I'm going back to Keto for real and gonna see if I can get my sugar down before I say anything to my doc and he wants an A1c. 

Getting old is no fun. And it happened before I realized it.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 27, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> I will never go back to days if I can help it while I work where I do.


48/96 fo lyfe.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 27, 2019)

Tigger said:


> 48/96 fo lyfe.


In a rural department where I could do like 2 calls a day and sleep? Absolutely. That honestly sounds amazing.


----------



## Gurby (Oct 27, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Eyes open, but completely unresponsive to verbal or painful stimuli, I coulda swore I saw him breath... but I failed to recognize he was starting to turn blue in the face, my Capt saw that and we dragged him out into the living room, aaand he was agonal breathing with no pulse.



Every time I hear about agonal breathing fooling people, I think of this video.  I'm sure I've posted it before but I'm impressed every time I rewatch it:


----------



## Peak (Oct 27, 2019)

Gurby said:


> Every time I hear about agonal breathing fooling people, I think of this video.  I'm sure I've posted it before but I'm impressed every time I rewatch it:



Wow. What a horrifying video to watch. Bro, she isn't going to tell you her name, she is obviously in extremis simply based on her physical appearance.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 27, 2019)

Peak said:


> Wow. What a horrifying video to watch. Bro, she isn't going to tell you her name, she is obviously in extremis simply based on her physical appearance.



Yeah, I was like, why does she keep asking? She's obviously not able to do like anything. This wasn't that long ago, relatively speaking. Things sure change. Hopefully.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 27, 2019)

Well, we are officially getting rid of all 1.5" hose on our trucks, replacing it with 1.75". That's 2x 200ft preconnects, 2x 100ft bundles, and 1x 100ft preconnect on the front bumper. Nov 1st we get rid of all that 1.5" for the 1.75". 
 Also, apparently for...reasons?... we are relinquishing almost 1000ft of 2.5" hose. Besides our 3x 50ft high rise bundles, we're only supposed to have 15x lengths (50ft ea) in our two beds (vs 24 lengths right now). Why? Idk, why the odd number? Idk either... but that's what the White Shirts want, so.... (we'll still have 800ft of 4" LDH supply, and 450ft of 1" brush lines as well).


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 27, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> I had just taught my EMT students how to check a blood sugar, and on a whim, while I was putting the bin of glucometers away, I decided to check my own sugar.
> 
> BEEP! 140.
> 
> ...



wanna trade for slightly elevated liver enzymes and an as-yet unexplained decrease in pulmonary function?

I’m really worried about my grandpa. He evacuated and is safe, but his house is in Mark West/Wikiup and the Kincade Fire is not getting any smaller. He made it through Tubbs in ‘17 but this looks just as bad. Best wishes to everyone up there fighting these fires and protecting Santa Rosa and Sonoma.







__





						ArcGIS Web Application
					






					sonomacounty.maps.arcgis.com


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 27, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Well, we are officially getting rid of all 1.5" hose on our trucks, replacing it with 1.75". That's 2x 200ft preconnects, 2x 100ft bundles, and 1x 100ft preconnect on the front bumper. Nov 1st we get rid of all that 1.5" for the 1.75".
> Also, apparently for...reasons?... we are relinquishing almost 1000ft of 2.5" hose. Besides our 3x 50ft high rise bundles, we're only supposed to have 15x lengths (50ft ea) in our two beds (vs 24 lengths right now). Why? Idk, why the odd number? Idk either... but that's what the White Shirts want, so.... (we'll still have 800ft of 4" LDH supply, and 450ft of 1" brush lines as well).



We run x3 200 ft. 1.75 hose loads: 1 metro pack (100 ft. flat w/ 100 ft bundle on top), 200 ft. flatload, and a 200 ft. minute man.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 27, 2019)

Pretty much all our hoses are flat loads. Rear bed 2.5s and 4" are regular flat load (layered across horizontally), our preconnects on the transverse bed are a flat load where we stack ea length vertically, then at the coupling stack the next length next to it (4 lengths for 200ft... think a Minuteman upside down sothe connection is on the bottom and the nozzle on top) (whenever I pursue the textbook about different hoseloads, I have yet to see one that shows this, so I'm pretty sure it's just an inhouse thing that outside agencies dont do). Only the front bumper line is not a flat load, sometimes. Some companies (like mine) still use a flat load, but a lot (like the engine I'm relieving on today) like donut rolls for the front bumper.

Our 2.5" high rise bundles are Denver style, our 1.5" (well soon 1.75") bundles are Metro style, and our 1" Brush bundles are what we call a split bundle, similar to a Minuteman but half the hose is split so you end up having two layers side by side (it is designed to carry on your shoulder and play out like a Minuteman though).


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 27, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Minuteman upside down sothe connection is on the bottom and the nozzle on top



Nozzle on the bottom there bud.


----------



## Peak (Oct 27, 2019)

I didn't know there were any modern career departments running 1.5" interior lines, you gain a lot a flow with almost no detriment by going up to 1.75". The only 1.5" we ever had were single jacket line on the type 3s and 6s.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 27, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Nozzle on the bottom there bud.


That's what I'm saying, a Minuteman has the nozzle on the bottom, but our Dept standard preconnect is nozzle on top, kind of like a reverse Minuteman


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 27, 2019)

You’re both minutemen, nozzles. There, settled it.

#KeepItEMSRelated.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## jgmedic (Oct 27, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Pretty much all our hoses are flat loads. Rear bed 2.5s and 4" are regular flat load (layered across horizontally), our preconnects on the transverse bed are a flat load where we stack ea length vertically, then at the coupling stack the next length next to it (4 lengths for 200ft... think a Minuteman upside down sothe connection is on the bottom and the nozzle on top) (whenever I pursue the textbook about different hoseloads, I have yet to see one that shows this, so I'm pretty sure it's just an inhouse thing that outside agencies dont do). Only the front bumper line is not a flat load, sometimes. Some companies (like mine) still use a flat load, but a lot (like the engine I'm relieving on today) like donut rolls for the front bumper.
> 
> Our 2.5" high rise bundles are Denver style, our 1.5" (well soon 1.75") bundles are Metro style, and our 1" Brush bundles are what we call a split bundle, similar to a Minuteman but half the hose is split so you end up having two layers side by side (it is designed to carry on your shoulder and play out like a Minuteman though).


You can vary loads from station to station? That seems like a recipe for confusion. We flat load all our hose, except 2 apt. bundles for attaching to our 2.5 crosslay, one bundle has a wye.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 27, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> You’re both minutemen, nozzles. There, settled it.
> 
> #KeepItEMSRelated.



In the words of a Rage Against the Machine song...

#I'mfinallyrelevant
#Justifyingmyexistenceonhere
#Keepingthedirectionlessthreaddirectionless


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 27, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> That's what I'm saying, a Minuteman has the nozzle on the bottom, but our Dept standard preconnect is nozzle on top, kind of like a reverse Minuteman



Thats odd.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 28, 2019)

jgmedic said:


> You can vary loads from station to station? That seems like a recipe for confusion. We flat load all our hose, except 2 apt. bundles for attaching to our 2.5 crosslay, one bundle has a wye.


Well the front bumper is the only one that varies, and only between those two loads (flat vs donut) so it's not too bad. The rest of the hose beds and bundles are all packed up the same.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 28, 2019)

Lol, so the station I'm relieving at today, EMS has their own standalone station that shares the parking lot, and just as they were pulling back into said parking, the tones drop for a medical call for our Ladder.... so EMS pulls in, does a 3 point turn and just drives right back out... didn't even get their garage door open all the way.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 28, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Lol, so the station I'm relieving at today, EMS has their own standalone station that shares the parking lot, and just as they were pulling back into said parking, the tones drop for a medical call for our Ladder.... so EMS pulls in, does a 3 point turn and just drives right back out... didn't even get their garage door open all the way.


I think the one reason I don't mind that I don't have a station is that I'd never see it. On the other hand if we had better staffing and retention, we probably could do it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 28, 2019)

It got bigger. Fire within a kilometer and its big and hot


----------



## Peak (Oct 28, 2019)

Today and tomorrow I get to learn a topic that I'm not very comfortable with, giving chemo.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 28, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> kilometer



I’m American, what’s a kilometer?


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 28, 2019)

I heard back from AMR. They're sending my paperwork to corporate to get it processed.  I should get an offer email in a day or so. 

I don't remember the pay, but I don't think I will be able to afford living on my own.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 28, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I heard back from AMR. They're sending my paperwork to corporate to get it processed.  I should get an offer email in a day or so.
> 
> I don't remember the pay, but I don't think I will be able to afford living on my own.


That's AMR for ya.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 28, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> That's AMR for ya.


That’s most private EMS companies for ya


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm trying to figure out how I can afford to live. 

Can I sell my kidney?


----------



## Tigger (Oct 28, 2019)

With roommates. Many of us did ok with single income private EMS pay for a bit. It gets better.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 28, 2019)

Tigger said:


> With roommates. Many of us did ok with single income private EMS pay for a bit. It gets better.



I've resigned myself to that. I've been looking. 

I got chewed out by my dad for recognizing the possibility I might room with a man.  He says he's shutting off my cell phone service.


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Oct 28, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I've resigned myself to that. I've been looking.
> 
> I got chewed out by my dad for recognizing the possibility I might room with a man.  He says he's shutting off my cell phone service.




Sounds like an outstanding guy....that's terrible. You'd think he'd want you to have the safety of cell phone service now more than ever.

I don't know anything about you or your situation so I can only give broad comments. Don't be in such a hurry to get out and live on your own unless you absolutely have to. I have 3 kids and they are all adults now but I always told them I would rather they lived with me and saved money vs. scraping to get buy and living in some crime infested apartment complex or crummy rental. If you are roommate shopping, find someone in EMS or the fire service or hospital setting. That way you have things in common and it'll probably make living together a lot easier. Good luck!


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 28, 2019)

KingCountyMedic said:


> Sounds like an outstanding guy....that's terrible. You'd think he'd want you to have the safety of cell phone service now more than ever.
> 
> I don't know anything about you or your situation so I can only give broad comments. Don't be in such a hurry to get out and live on your own unless you absolutely have to. I have 3 kids and they are all adults now but I always told them I would rather they lived with me and saved money vs. scraping to get buy and living in some crime infested apartment complex or crummy rental. If you are roommate shopping, find someone in EMS or the fire service or hospital setting. That way you have things in common and it'll probably make living together a lot easier. Good luck!




He previously told me that because I didn't finish college (a whole other argument), and other reasons, I basically deserve whatever issues I come across. 

"That's what you get when..."

I've almost been kicked out twice already,  they offered to take me to the women's shelter last time. 

I have to go. Soon. 

I owe two months of back rent,  on top of that.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 28, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I got chewed out by my dad for recognizing the possibility I might room with a man.  He says he's shutting off my cell phone service.


He does realize you literally live with people in this job, right? The majority of which will be men....


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 28, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> He does realize you literally live with people in this job, right? The majority of which will be men....



You know,  I hadn't thought of that.  But no,  I guess he didn't either.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 28, 2019)

KingCountyMedic said:


> I always told them I would rather they lived with me and saved money vs. scraping to get buy and living in some crime infested apartment complex or crummy rental



This. Moved out when I was 23... now I’m 25 and I own a house.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 28, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> This. Moved out when I was 23... now I’m 25 and I own a house.


Doing exactly this helped me pay tens of thousands in student debt off and build a pretty healthy amount of various assets to not have to stress about surprise expenses. Couldn't have done that otherwise.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 28, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> This. Moved out when I was 23... now I’m 25 and I own a house.



My parents say I've been here too long and subsidized rent was generous enough.  Their parents didn't do this for them,  etc.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 28, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> My parents say I've been here too long and subsidized rent was generous enough.  Their parents didn't do this for them,  etc.



I paid rent... also the deal was with my parents; school or work. I also bought groceries. I didn’t have to but I helped out because I was an adult and it was the right thing to do.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 28, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I paid rent... also the deal was with my parents; school or work. I also bought groceries. I didn’t have to but I helped out because I was an adult and it was the right thing to do.



I'm not against that,  but they do levy unrealistic expectations for me.  I don't go out much anyway,  so curfew isn't a big deal for me. But things like not being allowed to play video games at the house if my little brother lost his privileges is a bit much.  Things like that.

Edit: Yes,  it's their house.  I get that.  So I'm trying to move out.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 28, 2019)

Interviewed for FTO.  Think it went well, but I'm also the youngest and least senior of everyone who applied.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 28, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I’m a *fireman*, what’s a kilometer?


Haha, man you guys make this easy.


PotatoMedic said:


> Interviewed for FTO.  Think it went well, but I'm also the youngest and least senior of everyone who applied.


You’re probably one of the more qualified candidates based off these two things alone.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 29, 2019)

In all seriousness though, I’m always amazed at how tirelessly these fire crews work to best Mother Nature’s unbiased hand during fire seasons.

My wife had a firefighter guide her through the back end of I-5 day one of the Tick Fire and got her safely around it and back home.

So yeah, they’re alright with me.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 29, 2019)

Grandpas house is solidly inside of the CalFire fire map perimeter  

I know it’s not definitive, but I really don’t think it survived. He’s evacuated and OK, but it’s his life in that house.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 29, 2019)

En route to interview 2 in north texas...


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 29, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> En route to interview 2 in north texas...


California not your plan anymore?


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 29, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> California not your plan anymore?



would love to but can’t afford it right now and it’s on fire in the dark


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 30, 2019)

I just interviewed for a chief position. Lord help us.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 30, 2019)

The one in Idaho is about to be posted if you don't get that one.  

Also didn't get the fto job.  Not surprised.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 30, 2019)

Peak said:


> Today and tomorrow I get to learn a topic that I'm not very comfortable with, giving chemo.


That sounds like a great time with the Educator... /sarcasm!!!


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 30, 2019)

Awww, Texas doesn’t get to tell us how great they are again. I almost feel bad...oh wait no I don’t.

Good on D.C.- the super underdogs. No one saw that coming all year.


----------



## Peak (Oct 31, 2019)

Akulahawk said:


> That sounds like a great time with the Educator... /sarcasm!!!



It turned out better than I thought. I'll definitely be keeping the book close though.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 31, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Awww, Texas doesn’t get to tell us how great they are again. I almost feel bad...oh wait no I don’t.
> 
> Good on D.C.- the super underdogs. No one saw that coming all year.


As a Braves fan I'm sad, but as a baseball fan, I'm happy that they won the year after Bryce Harper left.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 31, 2019)

Today's the last day of our 4 day, I bid on some OT but never got anything, so I signed up for "Day Of". Of course, I didn't get anything till today, and of course after being mostly successful at going to bed (relatively) early in prep for potential OT, last night was when I had an attack of insomnia and didn't get to sleep until around 1am (though the fact I was.... less than productive thanks to my PS3, and lost track of time and didn't order dinner.... pizza... until 8pm amd stayed up till almost 11 playing Arkham Origins certainly didn't help! 😅😪 

At least I remembered to prep my coffee haha


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 1, 2019)

Me watching the news this morning as I'm eating breakfast. Today is world vegan day... me: "interesting" as I reach for another piece of bacon with my sausage and eggs.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 1, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Me watching the news this morning as I'm eating breakfast. Today is world vegan day... me: "interesting" as I reach for another piece of bacon with my sausage and eggs.


WTF news are you watching? Lol


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 1, 2019)

Remi said:


> WTF news are you watching? Lol



Just the regular news... guess nothing interesting happened in the past 24 hours. Or it's because it's 2019 and we have to be all PC and give everyone their day.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 1, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Awww, Texas doesn’t get to tell us how great they are again. I almost feel bad...oh wait no I don’t.
> 
> Good on D.C.- the super underdogs. No one saw that coming all year.



Disappointment Dorito!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 1, 2019)

For what it’s worth, fort bend county in Texas is currently hiring a deputy chief of training. The pay is great, the job is fantastic. I know most of the senior admin staff there and I would recommend it in a heartbeat. If you’re an education type, this is the job for you. I’d apply… But my wife absolutely 100% does not want to move to Texas. Happy wife equals happy life


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 1, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> But my wife absolutely 100% does not want to move to Texas.



Smart girl.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 1, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Smart girl.


Agreed.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 1, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> … But my wife absolutely 100% does not want to move to Texas. Happy wife equals happy life


How about Idaho?

If anyone is interested in a EMS director/Chief position... https://www.governmentjobs.com/care...director?page=2&pagetype=jobOpportunitiesJobs


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 2, 2019)

No...we’re staying here for the foreseeable future.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 2, 2019)

@Jim37F I did the same thing. Stayed up way too late playing call of duty with a friend, crashed on her couch, went to work very much against my will just wanting a nap. Then stupidly did the same thing again after work, but at least I got to sleep in that time (kinda). Doing things like I'm still in college, but sleep.....


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 2, 2019)

Say no to overtime, yes to Renaissance Fest.

I’m a sea captain and now the proud owner ofvery nice Enterprise-D wall print. Also enjoying mead and pizza.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 2, 2019)

@Jim37F @StCEMT I believe they call that halfdulting.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 2, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> @Jim37F @StCEMT I believe they call that halfdulting.


That sounds.... accurate lol


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 2, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> @Jim37F @StCEMT I believe they call that halfdulting.


I mean I'm basically a child with a beard.


----------



## jgmedic (Nov 2, 2019)

Just spent an entire day hose testing. Ugh, and not even done with one engine. Couldn't buy a call, even with a 24hr endurance bike race in town.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 3, 2019)

Finally doing this.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 3, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Finally doing this.
> View attachment 4626


While it is expensive, it is a good test. It is probably the second most difficult test that I have taken so far in EMS/HEMS.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 3, 2019)

May I enquire what the hardest has been?


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 3, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> May I enquire what the hardest has been?



Spelling his name on his AMR application.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 3, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> May I enquire what the hardest has been?


For me, it was the post orientation test that Air Methods has. It’s not really a pass or fail test but more of a needs assessment.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 3, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Spelling his name on his AMR application.


At least we have to spell stuff out. With CalFire you just have to connect two dots.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 3, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> With CalFire you just have to connect two dots.



With crayons mind you...


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 3, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> While it is expensive, it is a good test. It is probably the second most difficult test that I have taken so far in EMS/HEMS.


Id agree, the hardest was my prehire test with PHI. Which I took 18 months before FP-C.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 3, 2019)

It's been a good few weeks, started with FP-C, my oldest turned 6, and I shot the biggest bodied, and oldest deer I've ever shot. Work is good, family is good, and the freezer is filling up. Can't ask for much more.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 3, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> It's been a good few weeks, started with FP-C, my oldest turned 6, and I shot the biggest bodied, and oldest deer I've ever shot. Work is good, family is good, and the freezer is filling up. Can't ask for much more.


What weight did it dress out to?


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 3, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> What weight did it dress out to?


215


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 3, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> 215


Holy ****, what a beast.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 3, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> 215



Thats not a deer thats a pig...


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 4, 2019)

@RocketMedic I see your Renaissance Fair and raise you my ancestral _Dia De Los Muertos_ festival...I love this time of year.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 4, 2019)

Officially booked my plane tix to LA for Turkey Day with the fam (only ~$540 roundtrip) I'll actually be back in the land of blackouts and fires the week before the actual holiday due to me being the junior guy and everyone else more senior taking their vacation days on/closer to the holidays (and my BC doesn't like to many guys on one crew taking vacation on the same shift lol)
(Which also means I'll end up working Thanksgiving Day itself... at least I'll get the holiday pay!)


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 4, 2019)

Trash talking the best state ever.  I see how it is. 

You're looking at AMR's newest IFT Grunt. 

We shall see....


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 4, 2019)

There is absolutely no shame in this, and if I may?

AMR is actually a pretty good company.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 4, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> There is absolutely no shame in this, and if I may?
> 
> AMR is actually a pretty good company.



Apparently a prior place asking my uniform size and when I can start it's *girl laughs*, "Oh. That's just a formality"

.... thanks.... 

Well,  I'm going to give it my best and see how it goes. All the people I've met seem nice.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 4, 2019)

I did private for 5 years.  It can have a lot of good learning opportunities to it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 4, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Apparently a prior place asking my uniform size and when I can start it's *girl laughs*, "Oh. That's just a formality"
> 
> .... thanks....
> 
> Well,  I'm going to give it my best and see how it goes. All the people I've met seem nice.



I suspect I got the same treatment. They’re missing out.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 4, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Trash talking the best state ever.  I see how it is.


Texas: The Brodozer Of The Contiguous United States.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 4, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> I suspect I got the same treatment. They’re missing out.



Yeah.  I am young and open to learning and excited to be an EMT. Maybe I'm not the flight medic with 10 years experience,  but I still think I've got stuff to offer. 

I'm very adaptable and resilient. I'm smart, pick things up quickly.  I'm a quick thinker. Etc. But a company has to want to invest training in me and if you don't want me,  okay.  I'll eventually get trained and be more valued, then the ball will be in my court. 

No use crying over spilled milk. This time next week, I'll be halfway through my first day at AMR. Up and up.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 4, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Texas: The Brodozer Of The Contiguous United States.


Brodozer?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 4, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Brodozer?


Decently lifted to outrageously lifted truck. I was the proud owner of one. Got an amazing 13mpg.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 4, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Decently lifted to outrageously lifted truck. I was the proud owner of one. Got an amazing 13mpg.



We own a 5 ton truck that could doze your brodozer out of the way without stopping.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 4, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> We own a 5 ton truck that could doze your brodozer out of the way without stopping.


Would have to get past the hundreds of females who are lined up to see my brodozer first.


----------



## Seirende (Nov 4, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Would have to get past the hundreds of females who are lined up to see my brodozer first.



@DesertMedic66 I think @DragonClaw is a woman herself lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 4, 2019)

Seirende said:


> @DesertMedic66 I think @DragonClaw is a woman herself lol


I know. That’s where she is in trouble. Once she gets close to my brodozer she will be hypnotized into its glory. That’s just how it works. I don’t make the rules when it comes to brodozers.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 4, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Would have to get past the hundreds of females who are lined up to see my brodozer first.





Seirende said:


> @DesertMedic66 I think @DragonClaw is a woman herself lol


I’m going with this is a moot point to his post regarding his OverCompensator 3000 Unlimited Edition.

Also, @DragonClaw even the 10 plus year dinosaurs are put in their place. Sometimes daily, sometimes weekly. There’s no telling. I started as an AMR IFT EMT as well. 

And yeh, eventually you’ll pad the resume for whatever the long term goal(s) are. GL.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 4, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I know. That’s where she is in trouble. Once she gets close to my brodozer she will be hypnotized into its glory. That’s just how it works. I don’t make the rules when it comes to brodozers.



No,  I'm de-sensitized to that. 

Now,  if you have an A-10 warthog, UH-60 or an M1A2 Abrams main battle tank,  then we can talk.


----------



## Seirende (Nov 4, 2019)

I personally find bicycles to be the most attractive vehicle. To each their own.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 4, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> No,  I'm de-sensitized to that.
> 
> Now,  if you have an A-10 warthog, UH-60 or an M1A2 Abrams main battle tank,  then we can talk.


I self identify as an Apache helicopter, does that count?


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 4, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I self identify as an Apache helicopter, does that count?



If I identify you as one,  sure. Post your rotors or it's a lie


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 4, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I self identify as an Apache helicopter, does that count?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 4, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 4630


Alright fine. More of an Agusta 109E


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 4, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Alright fine. More of an Agusta 109E



Raus, Raus!

We don't serve that kind here


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 4, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> More of an Agusta 109E


Fair enough, but can you change your screen name to @GoldBuckles?

Hopefully you get the reference given your previous base...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 4, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Fair enough, but can you change your screen name to @GoldBuckles?
> 
> Hopefully you get the reference given your previous base...


Sadly the golden buckles got replaced to silver. Still has golden air vents though.


----------



## jgmedic (Nov 4, 2019)

If your brodozer lacks an IAFF sticker you automatically lose 50% of its power.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 4, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> was the proud owner of one.



You got rid of the compensator 9,000?


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 4, 2019)

jgmedic said:


> If your brodozer lacks an IAFF sticker you automatically lose 50% of its power.


He's right you know


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 4, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> You got rid of the compensator 9,000?


Yeah. As soon as I got hired for flight. I needed something with better mpg since I was driving 3 hours one way for my first base.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 4, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yeah. As soon as I got hired for flight. I needed something with better mpg since I was driving 3 hours one way for my first base.



Let me guess... a 1999 Honda Civic or a 1997 Toyota Carola


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 4, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Let me guess... a 1999 Honda Civic or a 1997 Toyota Carola


Nah. Some crappy 2014ish Toyota Tacoma


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 4, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> crappy



Crappy? My 08 has 183,000 on it... still runs like a champ.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 4, 2019)

My 04 4Runner has 230K on it.  Same,  runs like a champ.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 4, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Crappy? My 08 has 183,000 on it... still runs like a champ.


Kidding of course. I would never be caught dead in a Taco. I went with the chevy Colorado.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 4, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> chevy Colorado.



New diesel or a used gas?

Also, did you used to drive a tacoma?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 4, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> New diesel or a used gas?
> 
> Also, did you used to drive a tacoma?


New gas. Couldn’t justify the extra cost for the diesel. Nope. I’ve only owned chevys.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 4, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> New gas. Couldn’t justify the extra cost for the diesel. Nope. I’ve only owned chevys.



Oh I thought at one point you did... what kind of mpg's are you getting?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 4, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Oh I thought at one point you did... what kind of mpg's are you getting?


24-25 highway.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 4, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> 24-25 highway.



*cries in 16-18 highway*


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 4, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> *cries in 16-18 highway*


Laughs in 48mpg highway.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 4, 2019)

I drove a Taco for years. Great truck. I only bought my Brodozer to pull the camper. And no IAFF sticker, so it suffers in the mountains. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 4, 2019)

My next Brodozer is going to be a 3/4 ton diesel... gotta fit the SoCAL firefighter stereotype...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 4, 2019)

A sister HEMS base just posted this on the book of faces. That’s gonna be an interesting chart.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 5, 2019)

Nightstand complete.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 5, 2019)

That moment when you get told they need you to relieve at a different station, and while enroute, pull over for EMS going to a call in their district :/

Get to the station, sure enough the engine is out...and the parking lot is full like theres already a full crew here ...?🤔


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 5, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Nightstand complete.


I love Galaxy Quest!


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 5, 2019)

Heresy.

men route to other North Texas opportunity. Go 48.5mpg at 75!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 5, 2019)

I know there are some gun guys on this forum…..anyone ever own (or even shoot) an M1A SOCOM 16 with any type of optics? 

Thinking about a Burris 2-7x Scout Scope vs. a red dot. My M1A is the only one I've ever shot (as well as a couple Garands) and all I've ever used on it are the iron sights.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 5, 2019)

Remi said:


> anyone ever own (or even shoot) an M1A SOCOM 16



I've never had any need for one... but it looks cool so therefore I want it...


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 5, 2019)

Not to be "that guy".  But I'm making not even 13$/Hr and the numbers I'm looking at for cost of living aren't the best. 

I found T mobile gives us 50% off. But anyone know anything about car insurance? I won't be on the family plan anymore. I'd prefer to be fully covered,  uninsured, property damage, roadside, etc. Does anyone know of a place that gives discounts for that?

Trying to minimize expenditures and be cheap. I won't have health insurance for 3 months when I start on Monday,  I was able to get a 3 month supply today though.  

What else might I be forgetting to do or need to take into account?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 5, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I've never had any need for one... but it looks cool so therefore I want it...


I wanted an M1A pretty much my whole adult life and bought this one about a year ago because it was a great deal on the carbine. I freakin love it. I shoot it more than all my other guns (except probably my carry pistol) combined. Don't really have any need for optics, but I'd like to accessorize a little.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 5, 2019)

Remi said:


> I wanted an M1A pretty much my whole adult life and bought this one about a year ago because it was a great deal on the carbine. I freakin love it. I shoot it more than all my other guns (except probably my carry pistol) combined. Don't really have any need for optics, but I'd like to accessorize a little.



I've always wanted to trick out the SOCOM CQB... but right now the main thing I really really want is a set of ATN PS 15's... cause you know... night is right.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 5, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Not to be "that guy".  But I'm making not even 13$/Hr and the numbers I'm looking at for cost of living aren't the best.
> 
> I found T mobile gives us 50% off. But anyone know anything about car insurance? I won't be on the family plan anymore. I'd prefer to be fully covered,  uninsured, property damage, roadside, etc. Does anyone know of a place that gives discounts for that?
> 
> ...



Own or finance a car? If you own it and it’s not worth much, liability only can work, but should be cheap. Phone is a necessity but you can live easily without TV, etc.
If you’re looking on your own, trailers/apartments/roommates


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 5, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Not to be "that guy". But I'm making not even 13$/Hr and the numbers I'm looking at for cost of living aren't the best.





RocketMedic said:


> If you’re looking on your own, trailers/apartments/roommates



OR you could...


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 5, 2019)

Well,  I found a roommate.  Everything but food for 650. 

I have pandora premium.  I have insurance to cover my LTC and any legal weapon (including biting people) in self defense. I don't have Netflix or hulu it cable. 

I have a snake that eats store bought mice once a week.  She'll need small rats soon.

Meds. Gym membership. 

I've cut down on a lot of unnecessary spending on games, food and entertainment. 

Technically my parents own the car,  but they confirmed they will give me the title this week. It's an 04 4 runner with about 230K miles on it.  But I can't afford payments on a new car and would like full coverage,  uninsured motorist,  etc in case something happens. 

I'm trying to trim the fat on any policy I get.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 5, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm trying to trim the fat on any policy I get.



Don't know how Texass is but I pay like $20 a month for liability on my truck in AZ.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 5, 2019)

But.  





CALEMT said:


> Don't know how Texass is but I pay like $20 a month for liability on my truck in AZ.



But if my car gets totaled and I'm hurt...?


----------



## Peak (Nov 5, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Technically my parents own the car,  but they confirmed they will give me the title this week. It's an 04 4 runner with about 230K miles on it.  But I can't afford payments on a new car and would like full coverage,  uninsured motorist,  etc in case something happens.





DragonClaw said:


> But if my car gets totaled and I'm hurt...?



I'd talk to an insurance agent about what coverage you can get rid of and still cover yourself medically if that is what you are worried about. A 14 year old 4runner probably just isn't worth buying full insurance for, you might be better off saving the difference to purchase a new car eventually.


----------



## Peak (Nov 5, 2019)

I had liability only on one of my old jeeps at one point, it was roughly 20% of the cost of full insurance. I could have wrecked it and bought a new one every 2-3 years and come out even.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 5, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> But.
> 
> But if my car gets totaled and I'm hurt...?



Don't drive like a jackass?


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 5, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Don't drive like a jackass?



I don't.  I'm a very safe driver.

But I didn't think I'd have to explain to people here the fact that I can't control every car on the road,  every weather pattern and possible variable.

I've had to dodge debris, jaywalking pedestrians, animals,  people who run lights and merge when I'm in their blind spot (I don't stay there) and without signals and people who at the last moment didn't want to take exits afterall and I could go on about why it might not be my fault. 

The point is,  I don't get insurance to make me feel like I have a license to drive crappily.  I have it in case others have theirs.

I'm not infallible.  But I do try to drive properly.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 5, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> But I didn't think I'd have to explain to people here the fact that I can't control every car on the road, every weather pattern and possible variable.
> 
> I've had to dodge debris, jaywalking pedestrians, animals, people who run lights and merge when I'm in their blind spot (I don't stay there) and without signals and people who at the last moment didn't want to take exits afterall and I could go on about why it might not be my fault.



I didn't think I would have to explain to an adult that if you're not at fault in a collision then the other persons insurance pays for the repairs providing you're involved in a vehicle to vehicle collision.


----------



## Peak (Nov 5, 2019)

To be fair not all motorists are insured.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 6, 2019)

We picked a good week to take the chalupas to Disneyland. Every ride was a 30-40 minute wait at best, even Star Wars Land.

#NotASciFiGeek


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 6, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 4636
> 
> We picked a good week to take the chalupas to Disneyland. Every ride was a 30-40 minute wait at best, even Star Wars Land.
> 
> #NotASciFiGeek


Wow, 229AM looks a lot different from the last time I saw it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 6, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Wow, 229AM looks a lot different from the last time I saw it.


Certainly an upgrade.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 6, 2019)

I just want you all to know that writing research papers in AMA format is not the funnest thing in the world. 
I'd rather be transporting a drunk patient all the way across town right about now.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 6, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I don't.  I'm a very safe driver.
> 
> But I didn't think I'd have to explain to people here the fact that I can't control every car on the road,  every weather pattern and possible variable.
> 
> ...


Advice? You worry too much, and you don’t have the means to afford the luxury of expensive insurance.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 6, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Advice? You worry too much, and you don’t have the means to afford the luxury of expensive insurance.



You might be onto something...


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 6, 2019)

Didn't fly a single patient this last hitch, one more hitch and I'm out for 5 days of hunting and camping. We will probably fly nonstop too.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 6, 2019)

I went over budget Again and calculated  take home pay and my expenses. I'll be okay even if I'm spending 200$ on car insurance. 

I found a plan with my current carrier for less than 200 with almost the same coverages. 

The car is still worth several thousand,  so with full coverage and all, I think that's good.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 6, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> The car is still worth several thousand, so with full coverage and all, I think that's good.



If it's paid off then theres no real need for full coverage. Chances are with the year and the miles on the vehicle insurance would just pay out out vs repairing it. I'm not telling you what to do, but you could save $150 a month by going with liability. Thats gas money, food, emergency money.

Even with an at fault collision I was still paying under $200 a month (with full coverage)... and I was under 25 years old living in Southern CA just to give you a reference.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 6, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> If it's paid off then theres no real need for full coverage. Chances are with the year and the miles on the vehicle insurance would just pay out out vs repairing it. I'm not telling you what to do, but you could save $150 a month by going with liability. Thats gas money, food, emergency money.
> 
> Even with an at fault collision I was still paying under $200 a month (with full coverage)... and I was under 25 years old living in Southern CA just to give you a reference.


You could also save $150 a month by switching to Geico.

Thank you for coming to my TEDtalk.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 6, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You could also save $150 a month by switching to Geico.
> 
> Thank you for coming to my TEDtalk.



This IS with geico.  We've had geico for years


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 6, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> This IS with geico.  We've had geico for years



My insurance is GEICO. Not that I'm selling GEICO but you are aware that it stands for government employees insurance company right? They gave me a discount with my paramedic card... I'm sure they'll do the same with an EMT card.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 6, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> My insurance is GEICO. Not that I'm selling GEICO but you are aware that it stands for government employees insurance company right? They gave me a discount with my paramedic card... I'm sure they'll do the same with an EMT card.



I asked and they said no,  that EMT wasn't on the list.  But the agent was like "That's a paramedic,  right"? So, eh

Edit: Yes,  I know the acronym. Also, not sure if I would count working private and not government EMS.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 6, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Also, not sure if I would count working private and not government EMS.



I must have either had someone cool or uneducated cause I got it while working for AMR.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 6, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I must have either had someone cool or uneducated cause I got it while working for AMR.



I'll check. Any money less spent (it's not saving money,  it's just spending less) is good.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 6, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I'll check. Any money less spent (it's not saving money,  it's just spending less) is good.


So here's the thing with insurance.

For the most part, it's a sunk cost, like a utility. Its primary function is to cover the cost of damage you might do to someone else, which is why it's mandatory to have liability insurance. Unless you have a new vehicle that is financed, you will never recover the value of your own damaged property. A 2004 4Runner is going to average around 3-4k in value, but if totaled, your insurer will cut you a check for <$2000. In all honesty, if you're paying more than $100 a month for auto insurance, you're overpaying and will never get a return on that money. With an AMR EMT wage, you'll need to really consider if you want it. It might be a better plan to invest the difference in a savings account to replace the 4Runner when mechanical failure claims it. 
Along those lines, you should know LTC insurance is highly questionable in its legitimacy. If it's like $10 a month, no biggie, but if it's like $50, I'd let it go. That's just me though.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 6, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I'll check. Any money less spent (it's not saving money,  it's just spending less) is good.


Rocketmedic's post above is correct. Paying for collision in this case is a waste of money. Get the minimum liability coverage your state requires at the cheapest rate you can find (Geico may not be the cheapest; it's worth spending some time shopping around), and then take whatever the difference between that cost and the cost of full coverage is and put it in a high-interest savings account each month. In a year and a half you'll have saved almost as much cash as what the insurance company would probably pay you for your 4runner if it were totaled.

And long-term care coverage? Why on earth are you worried about that? A young person just starting out who doesn't make much money yet has many more pressing financial priorities than that.

I'm personally not a huge Dave Ramsey fan, but he does have a lot of solid, practical advice for someone in your situation. I'd check out his website and books and podcast if you haven't already.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 6, 2019)

LTC coverage is concealed carry insurance- basically a subscription to a lawyer service and ostensibly a modest guarantee against civil suits that may stem from a shooting.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 6, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> LTC coverage is concealed carry insurance- basically a subscription to a lawyer service and ostensibly a modest guarantee against civil suits that may stem from a shooting.



I got very confused at what long term care was.  Lol.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 6, 2019)

Not to be facetious but has anyone taught you to budget?


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 6, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Not to be facetious but has anyone taught you to budget?




Um.  No....


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 6, 2019)

Ynab.com 
But they cost money.  But it is my favorite thing in the world of money.  

You can also just use an excel spread sheet


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 6, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Ynab.com
> But they cost money.  But it is my favorite thing in the world of money.
> 
> You can also just use an excel spread sheet



I'm actually pretty dang good at excel. I just haven't budgeted before...  not in any meaningful sense of the word


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 6, 2019)

Give every dollar a job.  No money is unbudgeted.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 6, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Give every dollar a job.  No money is unbudgeted.



Every dollar a job?

Hasn't thought of it like that.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 7, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Every dollar a job?
> 
> Hasn't thought of it like that.


One of those jobs needs to be savings. No matter how tight money is, even if you can only afford a few dollars out of each paycheck, it's a really important habit to start early on.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 7, 2019)

Remi said:


> One of those jobs needs to be savings. No matter how tight money is, even if you can only afford a few dollars out of each paycheck, it's a really important habit to start early on.


50 dollars to my emergency fund every paycheck.  Even though I'm working three job at about 80 hours a week right now... I still put it there.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm eating lunch in the break room of my call center. This is the last I'll have here. 

Monday,  new job starts.  

I'm excited. I won't get code 3 or to go out at 2 am to a crash (not that I'm happy people get hurt,  but I'm sure you know what I'm mean when new young EMTs want excitement)

But, I'm sure I'll get a lot of pt contact and learn some skills.  

Friday I'm packing up everything and moving Saturday morning. 

This January,  I didn't think this would be where I'd be right now.  But I'm glad I am.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 7, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm eating lunch in the break room of my call center. This is the last I'll have here.
> 
> Monday, new job starts.
> 
> ...


1 piece of advise if I may when it comes to IFT. Its very easy to just slide a patient over to the cot and take them from point A to point B and move onto the next. Dont do that!!!

NOW is the time to hone those assesment skills, when it is non emergent. Listen to lung sounds on everyone, do a head to toe, chart the slightest bruise, its a good habit to be in. 

READ their chart. Make it a point every shift to pick out a medical condition and a medication from a chart and learn about them. 

You can learn just as much from an IFT as you can a 911 call if you put in the effort. Ive been there, IFT is boring, but I would never trade that experience.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 8, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> 1 piece of advise if I may when it comes to IFT. Its very easy to just slide a patient over to the cot and take them from point A to point B and move onto the next. Dont do that!!!
> 
> NOW is the time to hone those assesment skills, when it is non emergent. Listen to lung sounds on everyone, do a head to toe, chart the slightest bruise, its a good habit to be in.
> 
> ...


I'll put things this way: you learn SPEED from doing 911. You can learn to be a very good CLINICIAN by doing IFT and taking the time to hone your assessment skills, reading the chart (yes, you are allowed to!) and picking out a medication and medical problem to learn about. Yes, you may very well be quite busy. That's OK. You should still have sufficient time to get report, do your assessment, read the chart, learn something new. After a while,  you'll know more than some (if not many) of the people you work with, just because you're actively learning. 

If you go back to 911/emergency service, you'll initially be a little rusty but you'll get your speed back. You'll see a LOT more about your patients than you did the first time around. You'll have a better idea what you can sit on and what you must actively manage, if not aggressively so.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 8, 2019)

Well hell, now people put their Christmas decorations up _before_ Thanksgiving?!...

I might have to get them done sooner than I’d anticipated given the current “triple threat” we have on our hands.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 9, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Well hell, now people put their Christmas decorations up _before_ Thanksgiving?!..



My family does this... but they live in Wyoming... where there’s already snow on the ground...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 9, 2019)

Christmas is starting at my house. It feels it it anyway. It was 24 degrees this morning when I got up to walk the dog. My wife is singing Christmas songs along with the radio and the decorations have already started to show up.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 9, 2019)

Im debating cancelling my hunting trip. With one deer in the freezer already I wont have an excuse to not hang christmas lights after that.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 9, 2019)

I refuse to do anything Christmas related until after Thanksgiving.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 9, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I refuse to do anything Christmas related until after Thanksgiving.


I understand completely. It’s how I grew up.

But, ya know?...the older I get, the easier it is to just go with the flow of the house. Seeing the toads happy 2-3 extra weeks is probably worth it to many parents.

And as any seasoned husband and/ or father will tell you- the Asgardian Hammer is saved only for the specialist of occasions. That is how one “rules their roost”.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 9, 2019)

I grew up where half the time were putting up/decorating a tree on the 24th lol. A week or two earlier is about the earliest haha.

So November equals Thanksgiving to me. I love Christmas... but stay in your lane!


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 9, 2019)

Well,  I'm out of my parents house and we've unloaded everything (not unpacked a single thing) and are now headed to dinner after confession. 

I'll have to unpack all my things by myself,  but I'll manage. 

Job starts Monday.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 9, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Well,  I'm out of my parents house and we've unloaded everything (not unpacked a single thing) and are now headed to dinner after confession.
> 
> I'll have to unpack all my things by myself,  but I'll manage.
> 
> Job starts Monday.



Remember this day. You'll wish it was this good a year from now. 

Just kidding. Congrats.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 9, 2019)

I’m escaping the wheelchair kingdom!


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 9, 2019)

Bed assembled.  Mattress unrolled and with sheets. I found a blanket.  Mass tomorrow morning.  Snake cage set back up.  Furniture in place. Clothes in closet.  Productivity 200%. Oof I'm tired.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 10, 2019)

AMR forgot to pay me about 750 dollars worth of shift bonuses (built into the hourly rate). What are the chances that I see any of this money...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 10, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> View attachment 4639
> 
> I’m escaping the wheelchair kingdom!


We look forward to hearing more!


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 10, 2019)

Tigger said:


> AMR forgot to pay me about 750 dollars worth of shift bonuses (built into the hourly rate). What are the chances that I see any of this money...


After taxes? About $0.35 is about what you'll see... Though I jest, I almost am serious, sadly...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 10, 2019)

Tigger said:


> AMR forgot to pay me about 750 dollars worth of shift bonuses (built into the hourly rate). What are the chances that I see any of this money...


If it were me, the chances would be 100%, unless they were OK with me quitting and instead spending at least that much hiring someone to replace me.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 10, 2019)

Tigger said:


> AMR forgot to pay me about 750 dollars worth of shift bonuses (built into the hourly rate). What are the chances that I see any of this money...





Remi said:


> If it were me, the chances would be 100%, unless they were OK with me quitting and instead spending at least that much hiring someone to replace me.


100% here too, but instead of quitting I'd just make a complaint with Wage and Hour.  They're almost as bad as the IRS  it comes to digging through a companies financials.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 11, 2019)

Remi said:


> If it were me, the chances would be 100%, unless they were OK with me quitting and instead spending at least that much hiring someone to replace me.


I'm but a per-diem paramedic at a large operation. I'll get some of it back for sure, hopefully the supervisors are honest about putting the bonuses on since they were the ones that told me (verbally) that they would. In the future this is all going via text, an extra 10 dollars an hour is nothing to joke about.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 11, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> View attachment 4639
> 
> I’m escaping the wheelchair kingdom!



Whereto art thou traveling?


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 11, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Whereto art thou traveling?


The 911 kingdom


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 11, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Whereto art thou traveling?



The gurney van kingdom.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 11, 2019)

A) because I love this movie, B) because I certainly feel like “Jack” today, and C) because Michael Keaton is awesome.

Happy Veterans Day, vets. TYFYS.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 11, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 4641
> 
> A) because I love this movie, B) because I certainly feel like “Jack” today, and C) because Michael Keaton is awesome.
> 
> Happy Veterans Day, vets. TYFYS.


Definitely one of his better roles.  Hard to imagine anyone else in that role.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 11, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> The gurney van kingdom.


Don’t you put that evil on me, Ricky Bobby.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 11, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> Hard to imagine anyone else in that role.


Well then, let us pray that in this _Era of the Remake_, this gem remains forever unscathed.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 11, 2019)

First day was good. Nothing bad to report at this division thus far.  All quiet on the western front. Thus far. 

I hope my cars heat gets fixed.  I'm freezing when I drive. 

I went to jiu Jitsu class.  I'm out of shape(not overweight, just sore and winded)

I'm gonna cook some rice. 

Going to look into 2-4 week food prep. Is there any good guides?

I don't remember if I mentioned this,  but my parents laughed hardcore at me for thinking I can live on 40$/Month for food 

Oof.


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 11, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> First day was good. Nothing bad to report at this division thus far.  All quiet on the western front. Thus far.
> 
> I hope my cars heat gets fixed.  I'm freezing when I drive.
> 
> ...


Yeah that’s not a realistic amount for a month. If you’re that hard up for money for food. You should look at food banks to help supplement if you qualify.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 11, 2019)

luke_31 said:


> Yeah that’s not a realistic amount for a month. If you’re that hard up for money for food. You should look at food banks to help supplement if you qualify.



I'm not really sure what to set aside tbh. I may have enough?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 11, 2019)

Anyone else watching this _MNF_ game? Rivals the Rams/ Chiefs debacle.

I don’t even care for either team, but, wow.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 12, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Anyone else watching this _MNF_ game? Rivals the Rams/ Chiefs debacle.
> 
> I don’t even care for either team, but, wow.


It is definitely a good game.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 12, 2019)

You can stretch $40 a long way, but an entire month not so much.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 12, 2019)

I was hoping to get a holdover shift today. Alas I only got 1 hour (the guys who were working were coming from other stations) vice 12 hrs. BUT I took full advantage of the freebies for free breakfast at Dennys and dinner at Chili's, and spent the day napping and zip lining around Gotham beating up Penguins thugs lol so overall today was a good day

Happy Veterans Day all!

Work tomorrow, hopefully have a holdover, work one more shift, then I fly back to LA for a week with the fam 👍


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 12, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm not really sure what to set aside tbh. I may have enough?


40 a week is possible but the more you can set aside for food the better you will be. Rice and beans are going to be a main staple of your diet with a low budget for foods. Also pick the cheaper vegetables which will be the ones in season. Still try and get some protein from chicken and beef when you can afford it. Stay away from processed foods as much as possible they may be cheap but have little nutritional food.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 12, 2019)

Back in the day, I lived on Ramen and tuna, toast and tea. I think I may have spent $40 a month on food. Of course, this was 1991. 
Try shopping at a salvage grocery store. You’ll find great deals.


----------



## Seirende (Nov 12, 2019)

@DragonClaw Check out ALDI if you have one nearby.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 12, 2019)

I have basically an entire deer in the freezer at home , but moving it is the issue


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Going to look into 2-4 week food prep. Is there any good guides?
> 
> I don't remember if I mentioned this, but my parents laughed hardcore at me for thinking I can live on 40$/Month for food



Unless you have a food saver thingamajig and room in your freezer you'd be hard pressed to get passed a week.

Also, I'm lucky if I can keep it under $40 for a weeks worth of groceries... my weekly food amount is anywhere from $60-$80.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 12, 2019)

Go on to Reddit. Look up the subs r/mealprep, r/eatcheapandhealthy, and r/personalfinance.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 12, 2019)

Budget $300 for food


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 12, 2019)

AMR1K bonus,  you have to be with the same division for 1 year or pay it back.  

I really don't want to be held down by that.  Am I wrong to decline? My gut says no,  my wallet says yes.  😭


----------



## Seirende (Nov 12, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Budget $300 for food



Really depends on your area and how cheaply you're willing to eat. I could get by on $40 a week easy if I ever learned to cook and gave up my Taco Bell habit.


----------



## Seirende (Nov 12, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> AMR1K bonus,  you have to be with the same division for 1 year or pay it back.
> 
> I really don't want to be held down by that.  Am I wrong to decline? My gut says no,  my wallet says yes.  😭



Can you defer receiving it until after the year is up. If this is your only chance for the extra money, you could take it and just hold onto it for a year in case you have to pay it back.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 12, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> AMR1K bonus,  you have to be with the same division for 1 year or pay it back.
> 
> I really don't want to be held down by that.  Am I wrong to decline? My gut says no,  my wallet says yes.  😭


Take the money and put it in a high-interest savings account. Only spend it if you really need it, and only spend what you really need. 

You’ll have a small emergency fund, and if you have to leave before the year is up, you’ll have (at least most of) the cash to pay them back.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 12, 2019)

Seirende said:


> Can you defer receiving it until after the year is up. If this is your only chance for the extra money, you could take it and just hold onto it for a year in case you have to pay it back.



I wondered the same.  They normally pay it in increments


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 12, 2019)

There’s no reason not to. Put it away and pocket an extra 1k if you stay a year.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 12, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I don't remember if I mentioned this,  but my parents laughed hardcore at me for thinking I can live on 40$/Month for food


I would probably laugh at that too, in all honesty. $40 a week including the occasional splurge would still be a challenge, but is much more realistic.

However, if you don’t mind eating a ton of rice, that helps a lot. You can get a 50# bag for under $20. That’s over 80,000 calories (504 servings x 160 calories per serving), which works out to over 2600 calories a day for 30 days.


----------



## Seirende (Nov 12, 2019)

Remember, beans and rice together make a complete protein and they're both super cheap. They're slightly more expensive if you get them from Taco Bell.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 12, 2019)

Also don't be afraid to look into part time second jobs. It sucks, but if your budget is that tight, you may have to.

I had to while I was in the Academy. I choose Uber Eats because there was no set schedule, just log in/out whenever, gave me the flexibility I needed (especially after Academy and starting a Kelly schedule lol). It did wear on me, added stress (sitting in traffic and whatnot) and added gas and maintenance expenses... BUT I was able to take in enough to cover those and pay the remainder of my bills my Recruit pay didn't cover.

Pretty sure regular Uber pays more, but I couldn't do that with my pickup, but Eats was a lot less picky on vehicle requirements.

With the popularity of Uber/Uber Eats, Lyft, Bite Squad, Postmates, Door Dash, etc etc, you should be able to bring in a little extra dough to your budget even if no one at a regular store is hiring part timers or whatever.

Just something to think about. I was very glad to be able to give up doing that... but I survived cir a year doing that nearly every day I wasn't at Academy or a Station...

(Hmm, looking back, maybe instead if paying nearly $6000 to fix my truck then ship it here after it blew headers and needed a new engine a month before I moved, maybe I shoulda bought that Magnum I was eyeing in the used car ads. Right around same price, maybe coulda made a little more doing reg Uber lol.... but I didn't want to risk buying a lemon and not having reliable ride at the start heh)


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 12, 2019)

Remi said:


> Take the money and put it in a high-interest savings account. Only spend it if you really need it, and only spend what you really need.
> 
> You’ll have a small emergency fund, and if you have to leave before the year is up, you’ll have (at least most of) the cash to pay them back.


I'll also throw in a vote for the emergency fund. It took me a while to get there, but it's so nice knowing I could take a 4 digit hit and still be able to pay my day to day bills. That cushion has come in handy a few times when bills vs pay day run a bit tight.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 12, 2019)

If AMR there is anything like my local shop, they give you that bonus at once. Itll be spread out over your checks for a year. Youll never notice it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 12, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> If AMR there is anything like my local shop, they give you that bonus at once. Itll be spread out over your checks for a year. Youll never notice it.



It's by 1/3, but if you leave the day before that year is up,  you owe back anything that's given to you.  And by then,  it's the full thousand,  I believe.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 12, 2019)

I forgot the word dont*


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 12, 2019)

A year is probably a good amount of time to decide if EMS is what you want. I'd take that grand and suck it up. Set a calendar reminder for the day after that year is up and you can make that the first day at your next job.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> AMR1K bonus,  you have to be with the same division for 1 year or pay it back.
> 
> I really don't want to be held down by that.  Am I wrong to decline? My gut says no,  my wallet says yes.  😭



I did 5 years at AMR... you're new, another year won't hurt you especially if you get a 1k bonus.



Jim37F said:


> Also don't be afraid to look into part time second jobs.



Yeah, just do what @DesertMedic66 does... kidnap pets and wait for the reward posters and tune them in.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 12, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I did 5 years at AMR... you're new, another year won't hurt you especially if you get a 1k bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just do what @DesertMedic66 does... kidnap pets and wait for the reward posters and tune them in.



If it was 911, I wouldn't mind.  But I would like to be able to do some 24 or 48s and go code 3 sometimes. 

*shrug*


----------



## Tigger (Nov 12, 2019)

The hard truth is that if you have 40 dollars a month for food, your situation is not tenable. It just isn't. If that's what's "left over" for food, it's only a matter of time before a small incident becomes financially ruinous. It is not worth living that far on the edge just for independence. 

Lots of people have been lived a decent lifestyle based on a single private EMS job (myself included), but cutting rent costs has to be the priority.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> If it was 911, I wouldn't mind.  But I would like to be able to do some 24 or 48s and go code 3 sometimes.
> 
> *shrug*



Who the hell cares? Yeah I get it IFT blows. I did the whole renal rodeo thing when I first became an EMT. Did I like it? No. Did it pay the bills? Yes. Plus, who says that you'll be doing the whole BLS IFT thing at AMR the whole time? 911 spots open up all the time at AMR. 

Oh and going code 3 is fun for like the first couple times you get to do it. After awhile it just becomes "meh".


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 12, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Who the hell cares? Yeah I get it IFT blows. I did the whole renal rodeo thing when I first became an EMT. Did I like it? No. Did it pay the bills? Yes. Plus, who says that you'll be doing the whole BLS IFT thing at AMR the whole time? 911 spots open up all the time at AMR.
> 
> Oh and going code 3 is fun for like the first couple times you get to do it. After awhile it just becomes "meh".



But if I transfer  divisions to 911 before a year,  I owe 1 K. I don't want that


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 12, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Who the hell cares? Yeah I get it IFT blows. I did the whole renal rodeo thing when I first became an EMT. Did I like it? No. Did it pay the bills? Yes. Plus, who says that you'll be doing the whole BLS IFT thing at AMR the whole time? 911 spots open up all the time at AMR.
> 
> Oh and going code 3 is fun for like the first couple times you get to do it. After awhile it just becomes "meh".


Something most newbies don't realize is that IFT teaches some very important skill sets that definitely help in the 911 side.  Patient assessment, report writing, and dealing with various medical staff in a professional manner are just a few.

Code 3 responses become even less "meh" after your first close call or accident while doing it.  You quickly realize that most times it's not worth the risk.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> Code 3 responses become even less "meh" after your first close call or accident while doing it. You quickly realize that most times it's not worth the risk.



Think about how I felt after an on-duty TC (driving code 2 that is)... swapping units then going code like 10 minutes after the swap. 



DragonClaw said:


> But if I transfer  divisions to 911 before a year,  I owe 1 K. I don't want that



Is the AMR division an IFT only division?


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 12, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Think about how I felt after an on-duty TC (driving code 2 that is)... swapping units then going code like 10 minutes after the swap.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the AMR division an IFT only division?



Yes.  That's all it is. IFT only. 

I want to learn patient assessment at a non rushed pace,  but I do like learning new things too, and having an environment that moves a little more quickly.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Yes.  That's all it is. IFT only.
> 
> I want to learn patient assessment at a non rushed pace,  but I do like learning new things too, and having an environment that moves a little more quickly.



Whose to say you can't work PT at a 911 agency?


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 12, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Whose to say you can't work PT at a 911 agency?



I don't know what you mean?


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I don't know what you mean?



Why can't you work part time at a 911 agency while working full time at AMR


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 12, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Why can't you work part time at a 911 agency while working full time at AMR



If I had a job offer,  I'd look into it. But AMR is literally the only place that would hire me without experience.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> If I had a job offer,  I'd look into it. But AMR is literally the only place that would hire me without experience.



So then take the 1k get some experience then do what the above post suggests.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 12, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> So then take the 1k get some experience then do what the above post suggests.


You don't think,  6, 9, 11 months is enough time?


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> You don't think,  6, 9, 11 months is enough time?



Where did I say that? Experience is what you make of it. A piss poor attitude at work isn't going to gain you anything. Opposite of that you show up with a good attitude, ask questions, read a patients chart and next thing you know sometime down the road you'll see a med list with HCTZ, diazepam, and levothyroxine on it you'll know what those meds are and what they're prescribed for. However long the takes is up to you. I don't set what a company or agency determines a reasonable amount of experience is. I'm just saying a extra $1,000 in your current living/ financial situation is an absolute godsend.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 12, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Where did I say that? Experience is what you make of it. A piss poor attitude at work isn't going to gain you anything. Opposite of that you show up with a good attitude, ask questions, read a patients chart and next thing you know sometime down the road you'll see a med list with HCTZ, diazepam, and levothyroxine on it you'll know what those meds are and what they're prescribed for. However long the takes is up to you. I don't set what a company or agency determines a reasonable amount of experience is. I'm just saying a extra $1,000 in your current living/ financial situation is an absolute godsend.



It's my goal to be able to do that,  to lean it quickly and do a good job at IFT. I'm not going to do a crap job on something just because it's not , in my mind,  as interesting or what I want. 

But I am hesitant to see dollar signs and miss an opportunity for advancement or lateral movement within or outside the company. A different job might pay a little more to cover that difference. It's less than a dollar per hour difference.  

I'm trying to set up a chessboard here and I just can't commit the queen to a certain square yet.


----------



## Seirende (Nov 12, 2019)

Looking at getting a tourniquet for personal use. The CAT for $25 looks like a good deal.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> But I am hesitant to see dollar signs and miss an opportunity for advancement or lateral movement within or outside the company. A different job might pay a little more to cover that difference. It's less than a dollar per hour difference.



I'm not sure how Texas AMR ops are but full time employees can work part time outside of AMR I.e in a hospital, or part time/ per diem for another agency.



Seirende said:


> Looking at getting a tourniquet for personal use. The CAT for $25 looks like a good deal.



Can't go wrong with a CAT.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 12, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I'm not sure how Texas AMR ops are but full time employees can work part time outside of AMR I.e in a hospital, or part time/ per diem for another agency.



I don't think I have enough experience yet to get another job.  I've applied dozens of places across the state,  got like 4 interviews,  got 1 offer.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I don't think I have enough experience yet to get another job.  I've applied dozens of places across the state,  got like 4 interviews,  got 1 offer.



🤦‍♂️ 

I'm not quite sure you're grasping what I'm conveying. Take the sign on bonus with AMR. Work a year at AMR. Once that year is up, stay full time at AMR so you can fulfill the sign on bonus deal. Meanwhile apply for another agency/ company for part time. Next thing you know you have two jobs and additional income. Most companies that hire part time workers only work a handful of shifts a month.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 12, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I don't think I have enough experience yet to get another job.  I've applied dozens of places across the state,  got like 4 interviews,  got 1 offer.


Well in a few months you'll have some experience to put on your resume and you might see your interviews increase.
One other good thing about IFT is you can rub shoulders with the 911 guys and gals at the hospital. You can chit chat with them about their agency, who knows maybe they'll tell you "Call this person" and you'll get an inside track to a job there or whatever, or at least get an idea from those guys how much prior experience they want. Maybe the agency turns its nose up at anything less than a year... maybe the fact you can even put AMR on the resume means you have a foot in the door now

(Or maybe you'll see burned out crews in sloppy uniforms with old equipment constantly holding the wall on BLS frequent flyers and find out their pay is less than yours  and decide the IFT life ain't so bad lol)


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 12, 2019)

Second to last shift at current job completed, Yey! 

@DragonClaw, check out Community VFD in southwest Houston.

911 is worth it, but don’t stress it. AMR Houston does a lot of high acuity work and you’re not super likely to get into 911 in the Houston metro as an EMT unless you’re Fire, Creek or working an outlying agency. Working a lot at AMR and going to school is a legit plan.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 12, 2019)

Small Mazda hatchback vs big Marine HEMTT semi truck wrecker (tow truck for heavy tactical vehicles).... Marines win


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 12, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Second to last shift at current job completed, Yey!
> 
> @DragonClaw, check out Community VFD in southwest Houston.
> 
> 911 is worth it, but don’t stress it. AMR Houston does a lot of high acuity work and you’re not super likely to get into 911 in the Houston metro as an EMT unless you’re Fire, Creek or working an outlying agency. Working a lot at AMR and going to school is a legit plan.



You mean, get my medic then go 911?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 13, 2019)

I mean, I’m all for helping people but kid, you’ll be fine. I miss the days of figuring it out on your own. I say back to the directionlessness...


----------



## Tigger (Nov 13, 2019)

Yup, you aren't going to be the first person moving out of their parent's house to go work at AMR for their first "real" job. Despite what the stickers say, nobody has died from private EMS yet. Enjoy figuring stuff out on your own, you might find you need those skills some day.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 13, 2019)

Take it for what it is....a job. IFT for AMR blows. Taking a bite out of the AMR **** sandwich is not fun, but it's a starting place to grow from and it will put food on your table.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 13, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> You mean, get my medic then go 911?


Correct. That is pretty much The Way Forward in our neck of the woods if your goal is 911. But give it some time, see if you like the job, and go from there.

also, I guarantee you’ll do more life preservation and critical medical/trauma calls as an AMR IFT EMT here in Houston than a 911 EMT for anywhere.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 13, 2019)

Final thoughts on the bonus. I did the math once, the AMR shop I worked at was busier than Vegas, per unit. The Ops manager was just an untrustworthy pain in the rear, but the shop made money so she kept her job. 

In no way, shape, or form, would I ever tie myself to that place with a sign on bonus. I didnt even let them pay for medic school cause it required a 3 year commitment. 

7 months after getting my medic I was out of there. 

Ive heard its gotten better since I left, but they still have endless job openings and the surrounding counties do not, which tells me it hasnt really gotten better. They soured AMR in general for me. The experience I got was worth it though.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 13, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Final thoughts on the bonus. I did the math once, the AMR shop I worked at was busier than Vegas, per unit. The Ops manager was just an untrustworthy pain in the rear, but the shop made money so she kept her job.
> 
> In no way, shape, or form, would I ever tie myself to that place with a sign on bonus. I didnt even let them pay for medic school cause it required a 3 year commitment.
> 
> ...



 I don't know if this means I'm mature enough to know I'm  Imature, or that I should handle things by myself Or what, But I will take me bonus have my responsible sister Hold on to it for me. She's good with her money.   If I do end up getting a better offer elsewhere, I can just give back that money. If  I end up  Staying, It will be A one year anniversary bonus


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 13, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I'm contemplating making my own furniture for my house... any woodworkers on here?



Ask away.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 13, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I don't know if this means I'm mature enough to know I'm  Imature, or that I should handle things by myself Or what, But I will take me bonus have my responsible sister Hold on to it for me. She's good with her money.   If I do end up getting a better offer elsewhere, I can just give back that money. If  I end up  Staying, It will be A one year anniversary bonus



solid plan. A year as an EMT is a good self-check before you go for medic


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 13, 2019)

When you give a firefighter a burn permit... goodbye weeds hahahahahaha.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 13, 2019)

15.5 more hours till I leave for 4 days at deer camp. I expect a late flight and a pilot timeout are in my future. Maybe a chip light.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 13, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> When you give a firefighter a burn permit... goodbye weeds hahahahahaha.


Was always nice when I could just borrow a brush truck from the station to burn the weeds.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 13, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> Was always nice when I could just borrow a brush truck from the station to burn the weeds.



I don’t think my department would let me take an apparatus across state lines.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 13, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I don’t think my department would let me take an apparatus across state lines.


Just call it a mutual aid response.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 13, 2019)

New Zoll x monitors go in service next week!


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 13, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> New Zoll x monitors go in service next week!



I dig the x series... only thing is the monitor paper is a ***** to change out and when you run 12 leads the strip is as long as a CVS receipt.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm done with all my computer courses.  FEMA IS 100,200, etc  

I can't enroll for benefits yet,  though. Need to put my 401K over,  do more learning and stuff. But Tuesday is FTO time.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 13, 2019)

A year into the X series we’re having issues. The pulse ox cables fail constantly. The 12 leads are meh. The printer sucks. The cases suck. 

Only good things? It’s light. It’s wifi enabled. It’s got great CPR feedback and did I mention it’s light?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 13, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> A year into the X series we’re having issues. The pulse ox cables fail constantly. The 12 leads are meh. The printer sucks. The cases suck.
> 
> Only good things? It’s light. It’s wifi enabled. It’s got great CPR feedback and did I mention it’s light?


We have spo2 cable failures on our lp15's regularly.  The printer does suck and I don't like the printout but it still works.  If you find the perfect monitor let me know.  Though the one that is still about two years out for the US market does look like it might be perfect.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 13, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> We have spo2 cable failures on our lp15's regularly.  The printer does suck and I don't like the printout but it still works.  If you find the perfect monitor let me know.  Though the one that is still about two years out for the US market does look like it might be perfect.


Tempus?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 13, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> New Zoll x monitors go in service next week!


What in geezuz H christ are you barbarians using?!...


NomadicMedic said:


> A year into the X series we’re having issues. The pulse ox cables fail constantly. The 12 leads are meh. The printer sucks.


The epilogue that prints out with every 12-lead is annoying for sure.

Every time I have an issue and write them up, the supes say it’s fine and put the monitors back in service //shrugs//.

Every piece of equipment is bound to have its issues I suppose. It is light and because of space-constraints, we don’t put the sleeve on it in the bird. It helps.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 14, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> What in geezuz H christ are you barbarians using?!...
> 
> The epilogue that prints out with every 12-lead is annoying for sure.
> 
> ...


Not in a 407 at least.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 14, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Not in a 407 at least.


I guess, but it’s so much more practical without the sleeve. Not comparing helicopter sizes. Also don’t own (never have) a brozoder...😁


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 14, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> A year into the X series we’re having issues. The pulse ox cables fail constantly. The 12 leads are meh. The printer sucks. The cases suck.
> 
> Only good things? It’s light. It’s wifi enabled. It’s got great CPR feedback and did I mention it’s light?


I like the X-series but have had the same problems. I really like the MRX but I’m weird and alone in this world on that.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 14, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> I like the X-series but have had the same problems. I really like the MRX but I’m weird and alone in this world on that.


Very very alone... The mrx isn't with being a boat anchor as it would figure out a way to fail at that too.


----------



## CANMAN (Nov 14, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> I like the X-series but have had the same problems. I really like the MRX but I’m weird and alone in this world on that.



Absolutely, totally alone lol.

I find the fiber optics in the Masimo pulse ox cables are extremely sensitive and prone to fractures, and they’re expensive as crap to replace.

We do use the blue Zoll cable wraps on ours in the aircraft, and wrap all the stuff together loosely with a B/P cuff. That seems to have help but we still get cable failures every once in a while. Anytime people are wrapping those cables up tight it’s an issue. I miss the days of Nellcor being the gold standard. You could tied those things into a figure 8 reweave and they would still work, and their disposable sensors for peds/neo were much much cheaper.... 

LP15 at part-time EMS job and Zoll X in flight, and although I love the LP15 overall the weight savings of the X wins hands down every day.


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Nov 14, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> Was always nice when I could just borrow a brush truck from the station to burn the weeds.



I knew a Captain that trimmed some trees at his place with the Tele and then filled a swimming pool...........he retired within a week or so after doing that LOL


----------



## Aprz (Nov 15, 2019)

I prefer Philips MRx as well so I guess @RocketMedic isn't alone. We just switched over to the Lifepak 15 and I hate them. They are absolutely garbage at getting vital signs, the dumb pulse oximetry poor perfusion alarm is so annoying (I am aware you have to change sensitivity to high to resolve this, but that doesn't always work), and I cannot preview the 12-lead to see which leads have too many artifacts or isn't sticking on right. I hate it! Might be ePCR software dependent (we use ImageTrend), but when I transmit zoomed in ECGs, it doesn't transmit the zoomed in feature that I saw.

I've only played around with fire's Zoll monitor before, not sure if they are the X, but I played with X at a training once where they showed us the see through CPR feature. I like the see through CPR feature, but the rest of it is kind of meh. I don't like that the 12-lead only shows one complex per lead. I don't find the monitor very easy or intuitive to use (eg hitting "record" to print? WTF?).

My only complaint with the MRx was that the 12-lead algorithm almost always seemed to interpret RBBB as MIs except the one time I had a RBBB that was an MI (I activated, the machine didn't). I like being able to see my 12-lead before having the machine interpret/print. I felt like monitors have a bad rap with getting vital signs, but I felt like the MRx was pretty reliable for this. In our county, we are suppose to do a manual set before we get one with the monitor, I always do it before I even apply the monitor to the patient, and it seemed to get the same vital signs as I did the majority of the times (not true with the Lifepak 15, which can struggle to get a blood pressure on a young healthy patient that is sitting still... Lifepak can probably only get a blood pressure on a dead body). Back the ePCR stuff, the time that I hit event/print was different from what was transmitted to the ePCR, which can be kind of annoying to "capture" things (eg conversion after adenosine). My trick was to spam the print button to capture multiple things rather than to print a long strip.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 15, 2019)

Philips came out and demoed the Tempus the other day, I was not present but heard it is pretttttty rad. @RocketMedic I actually totally dug the MRx, I'm with ya. 

I was messing around with flight's ProPaq MD the other day (sort of the predecessor to the X) and that thing prints on the tiniest paper ever. And it prints out of the bottom under the case? It doesn't go in the bag but it goes in whatever nastiness the monitor might be sitting on. If it wasn't for the printer, I think the X series would be my choice for monitor. Excited for the TempusPro though.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 15, 2019)

Aprz said:


> In our county, we are suppose to do a manual set before we get one with the monitor, I always do it before I even apply the monitor to the patient, and it seemed to get the same vital signs as I did the majority of the times (not true with the Lifepak 15, which can struggle to get a blood pressure on a young healthy patient that is sitting still... Lifepak can probably only get a blood pressure on a dead body).



Do you have coiled or straight tubing to the BP cuff? The coiled variety is hot garbage.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 15, 2019)

I drive an Insight and like weird things, like the Ambassador-class starship and Taurus pistols.

Last shift at current employer...if nothing else, this purgatory has smoke-checked my ego hard.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 15, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> I drive an Insight and like weird things, like the Ambassador-class starship and Taurus pistols.
> 
> Last shift at current employer...if nothing else, this purgatory has smoke-checked my ego hard.


What's a smoke check?


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 15, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> What's a smoke check?



colloqualism for shooting an enemy combatant again to make sure they stay down.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 15, 2019)

Aside from swapping the paper which usually causes a bunch of swearing and annoyance, I actually really like the x series. In a perfect world I'd blend the best features of the LP15 and X series and combine them, but all in all the x series is still good. 

I've never really had issues with the pulse ox except for those thick, fake nails which happens often. Otherwise it's always been pretty spot on for both SpO2 and heart rate.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 15, 2019)

The X prints to the top of the monitor, the paper comes out between the bag and the monitor body. It's pretty crummy. 

We were promised new bags by our soul rap. Those never materialized. There are some companies making replacement cases for the zoll x, but I am not going to pay for them. It's the principle of the thing. 

the 12-lead on the Zoll is decent. It doesn't just show one complex per lead, I don't know where that came from. It's a lot better than the MRX ever was. 

The nibp is extremely fast and accurate, the CPR feedback is fantastic, the see-through CPR algorithm is very nice. The battery life is exceptional. The weight is its major selling point.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 15, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> I drive an Insight and like weird things, like the Ambassador-class starship and Taurus pistols.
> 
> Last shift at current employer...if nothing else, this purgatory has smoke-checked my ego hard.


Taurus pistols? 

Gross.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 15, 2019)

Remi said:


> Taurus pistols?
> 
> Gross.


They aren't entirely useless. They make good paperweights. You can also throw them at people.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm speaking at a conference for the first time tomorrow morning. Wish me luck. 
(Gotta a little imposter syndrome happening here...)


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 15, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> I'm speaking at a conference for the first time tomorrow morning. Wish me luck.
> (Gotta a little imposter syndrome happening here...)



The ankle bone is connected to the... leg bone...


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 15, 2019)

My sister 2 hours ago while chatting:
"You're still not packed and headed to the airport already?!?!"
Me: I'm only throwing a few clothes in a duffle bag....
*kills a couple more hours, finishes packing
*Ubers to airport, check in, go thru TSA, get a Starbucks and am at the gate all within an hour
*still has an hour before boarding starts, considering getting a burger lol


----------



## cruiseforever (Nov 15, 2019)

Akulahawk said:


> You can learn to be a very good CLINICIAN by doing IFT and taking the time to hone your assessment skills, reading the chart (yes, you are allowed to!) and picking out a medication and medical problem to learn about.



I find it's getting more difficult to get info about the pt. from the paper work they give you now days.  All the interesting stuff is being sent to receiving hospital electronically.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 16, 2019)

Tigger said:


> Do you have coiled or straight tubing to the BP cuff? The coiled variety is hot garbage.


Coiled of course.




NomadicMedic said:


> the 12-lead on the Zoll is decent. It doesn't just show one complex per lead, I don't know where that came from. It's a lot better than the MRX ever was.


Maybe it's not an X? I just know it's a Zoll. It shows only one complex per lead. I haven't used it much, it's something on a certain fire department around here has, and that's how they give me their 12-leads. The paper is small and really long like the MRx, but it's white and just shows one complex per lead. I am trying to see if I can find an example on Google.

Edit: I cannot find an example. I wonder if the fire department over there changed the settings to make it show only one complex, if anyone has seen it before. I have a friend over there that I'll ask to do a 12-lead on himself or something to give you guys an example later.


----------



## CANMAN (Nov 16, 2019)

cruiseforever said:


> I find it's getting more difficult to get info about the pt. from the paper work they give you now days.  All the interesting stuff is being sent to receiving hospital electronically.



Demand that you get the information that you need printed out before you leave. We have encountered the same on some of our flights within the system. Sending the records electronically or "they're in the system" are all fine and well, but we as clinicians still need a copy of important documents not only for our knowledge and charting purposes, but also in case you needed to divert to another facility etc. 

Also under EMTALA law, which guides IFT a copy of the records must be transported with the patient. All I generally care about if we are time sensitive on a flight is the PCS form, a facesheet/demographics, and the most recent consult note or transfer/discharge summary. If they are coming from and ED then the sending MD should have dictated some form of an HPI somewhere, or at least a physician T sheet. Everything else is a luxury and we will not wait around for it or demand it if they don't have it ready, but stand up for yourself and your patient. If something changes enroute you are going to be expected to articulate the course of stay to someone who may not be familiar with the patient, and that is not always easy if you get a crappy report and no paperwork...


----------



## Peak (Nov 16, 2019)

When I was on fire I also liked the MRX. I felt like it was durable enough, capable enough, and light enough. 

I really liked the propaq MDs. I never really understood why the zoll products aren't more popular.

I don't love the lifepaks. They are function and do the job, but there are quirks I just don't like. 

Most patients don't need a Masimo probe, and they are pretty expensive. I'd rather have a rad-57 with a reusable probe and a standard nellcor setup. 

The coiled cord is annoying, granted this is a purchasing decision but they seem to be on a lot of the lifepaks I've seen. 

Somehow the adhesive defib pads seem flimsy, but it's hard to describe how.

Non-ems complaints: the external paddles have a oddly strong retention mechanism, it feels like I'm going to break the thing every time I use them, I guess it is to feel durable? The internal paddles are a nightmare to set up; there are separate paddles and handles, and then you still need to have another adapter cord to even make the thing work.

The charging cord/box is excessively large and cumbersome, added onto what already seems like a excessively large device.

I say this as a former firefighter and I don't mean it in a disparaging way. The lifepaks feel like a product that was built so the the stereotypical meathead firefighter doesn't break it; and so that it can survive the abuse of a cabinet on the engine with a bunch of wheel chocks, an extra gas can, and whatever else the reckless crew stuffed in there. It seems far bigger than it needs to be, almost like it can be dangled in front of a bunch of firefighters like a big ring of keys in front of a baby. Look, it's fancy and big, and now in color! Also you know it's quality because it's heavy, like a real halligan!

When the product rep came around to convince us how great it was he threw it 30 feet down the hall to show how tuff it is. One: not a selling point for any hospital or specialty transport team, know your market. Two: anyone who treats a piece of equipment with that kind of abuse doesn't belong in the medical profession (or on the fire service for that matter). I don't care if your are a volunteer EMR on a rural fire service or a critical care HEMS provider, or if the tool is a cardiac monitor or a 10 foot roof ladder.


----------



## Peak (Nov 16, 2019)

CANMAN said:


> Demand that you get the information that you need printed out before you leave. We have encountered the same on some of our flights within the system. Sending the records electronically or "they're in the system" are all fine and well, but we as clinicians still need a copy of important documents not only for our knowledge and charting purposes, but also in case you needed to divert to another facility etc.
> 
> Also under EMTALA law, which guides IFT a copy of the records must be transported with the patient. All I generally care about if we are time sensitive on a flight is the PCS form, a facesheet/demographics, and the most recent consult note or transfer/discharge summary. If they are coming from and ED then the sending MD should have dictated some form of an HPI somewhere, or at least a physician T sheet. Everything else is a luxury and we will not wait around for it or demand it if they don't have it ready, but stand up for yourself and your patient. If something changes enroute you are going to be expected to articulate the course of stay to someone who may not be familiar with the patient, and that is not always easy if you get a crappy report and no paperwork...



A couple points of clarification:

EMTALA does not apply to stable transfer patients. There is not an EMTALA burden for patients being taken to home, a LTAC, SNF, et cetera. This makes up the bulk of BLS transfers.

While there is a requirement to send records, EMTALA does not dictate that these must be printed.

There is a requirement that the transporting party have an adequate knowledge of how to care for the patient en route to the destination hospital (whether it's parents or a caretaker going POV, BLS, ALS, CCT, HEMS, specialty transport, or whatever else). Under the guidance of HIPAA we should only be giving crews the information needed to perform patient care. Between EMTALA and HIPAA there is certainly no mandate to provide the EMS crew the entire medical chart.

There is no EMTALA paperwork obligation to a hospital other than between the sending and receiving facility.

If a patient is being transferred under EMTALA and deteriorates, it is unlikely that stopping somewhere in between is likely to help the patient. The patient should be transferred to the nearest appropriate specialty center, so for example stopping at another non-cath lab facility in the setting of MI is unlikely to benefit the patient. I'm certainly not advocating to blindly continuing to transfer a deteriorating patient, and certainly there is a lot that goes into this decision.

Hospitals should not be transporting things like psychs or insurance repatriations if they are not medically stable to do so. Transfer of the unstable insurance repatriation (when that service can be offered at the sending facility) is not a valid transfer under EMTALA. We often get push back on this specific issue from two specific insurers (who want us to send our patients to their designated hospitals), we win that fight every time.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 16, 2019)

Peak said:


> When I was on fire I also liked the MRX. I felt like it was durable enough, capable enough, and light enough.
> 
> I really liked the propaq MDs. I never really understood why the zoll products aren't more popular.
> 
> ...


For us it’s the other way around, Fire is all on the Zoll X series while the ambulances are on the LP15. The zoll has pictures on the buttons instead of words so I think that is geared more towards the firefighters haha


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 16, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> For us it’s the other way around, Fire is all on the Zoll X series while the ambulances are on the LP15. The zoll has pictures on the buttons instead of words so I think that is geared more towards the firefighters haha



I would retort this but it’s 100% true... it’d be better if it were color coded in crayon too.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 16, 2019)

@Peak it depends on the Zoll product for me. Their PCR software is absolute ****, I'm so much happier with image trend. I'm kinda meh on the autopulse as well, I wish we had the Lucas with as much headache as the autopulse has given me. But the x series is where I give them props.


----------



## Peak (Nov 16, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> @Peak it depends on the Zoll product for me. Their PCR software is absolute ****, I'm so much happier with image trend. I'm kinda meh on the autopulse as well, I wish we had the Lucas with as much headache as the autopulse has given me. But the x series is where I give them props.



In my head I meant that specific to their monitors. I've never used their charting software. I don't like the autopulse, although I've only seen it a couple of times; the Lucas seems to have most of the market here.


----------



## CANMAN (Nov 16, 2019)

Peak said:


> EMTALA does not apply to stable transfer patients. There is not an EMTALA burden for patients being taken to home, a LTAC, SNF, et cetera. This makes up the bulk of BLS transfers.



I don't remember saying it did in my post. 



Peak said:


> While there is a requirement to send records, EMTALA does not dictate that these must be printed.



It may not dictate, but certainly isn't an unreasonable request from a transport crew hauling a patient out of a facility to have a few pages of patient information. Some of this may be required for billing practices as well. Example: D.C. Medicaid requires a copy of a transfer or D/C summary to be attached for the maximum allowable allowance for the transport. Hard to do without any paperwork. 



Peak said:


> There is a requirement that the transporting party have an adequate knowledge of how to care for the patient en route to the destination hospital (whether it's parents or a caretaker going POV, BLS, ALS, CCT, HEMS, specialty transport, or whatever else). Under the guidance of HIPAA we should only be giving crews the information needed to perform patient care. Between EMTALA and HIPAA there is certainly no mandate to provide the EMS crew the entire medical chart.



Again, I don't see where I said give the crew the entire chart. With that being said give the damn what they need to do their job and be in compliance with whatever their company practices are. HIPAA uses standards of reasonableness to address privacy & PHI, and PHI may only be shared for “treatment, payment or operational needs” EMS of agencies. So i don't know what information you would like to limit in this type of setting, but around my way general practice is to give the transport program what they need if it's a reasonable request and get the patient moving. 

Also, having some paperwork helps to have "adequate knowledge" of how to care for the patient en route to the destination hospital. If I had a dollar for ever sub-par report I have gotten from a sending RN or MD, or heard the phrase "I just got this patient" or "we just came on" I would be rich and no longer flying. That being said toss me a chart with a solid HPI and I will not give you grief in front of the patient for not knowing information you should know, and we will comb through the info and figure it out. Tough to do without paperwork. 

In an ideal world we would get copies of the important stuff AND a bang up good report.... I can personally deal with one or the other but not a lack of both, thus my point of get what you need to feel like you have a good grasp of what is going on. 



Peak said:


> If a patient is being transferred under EMTALA and deteriorates, it is unlikely that stopping somewhere in between is likely to help the patient. The patient should be transferred to the nearest appropriate specialty center, so for example stopping at another non-cath lab facility in the setting of MI is unlikely to benefit the patient. I'm certainly not advocating to blindly continuing to transfer a deteriorating patient, and certainly there is a lot that goes into this decision.



Again, you're preaching to the choir here I'm sure for the majority of people on the forum that do IFT, and it was never said that stopping somewhere is likely going to help that patient. That being said I'm sure they're are plenty of people on the forum that do extended distance IFT's, and operate as a solo provider in the back. Although not ideal, and not regular practice, there are certainly plenty of scenarios that could create the need to diver to a facility that was not the intended destination (regardless of capabilities they may or may not have and based on the level of care of the transport service and/or provider). That being said should said situation arise, it's nice to have some paperwork to share upon arrival to an un-expecting facility. 

The bottom line for my post to the OP or any provider for that matter was to get the information they feel like they needed to feel comfortable and complete the transport, and go along your way. Sending provider's for IFT's want the patient's gone, in my experience in a timely fashion. Fighting over paperwork is just dumb, not needed, and causes delays for the patient.


----------



## Peak (Nov 16, 2019)

CANMAN said:


> I don't remember saying it did in my post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The reason that I specifically addressed what does not need to be provided is because bls IFTs were stated to be a good learning opportunity for a new EMTs. 

Typically the information needed is minimal, and certainly not an amount that is going to provide a whole lot of learning after a while. 

I'd also take statements around demanding information carefully. Most transport crews (BLS, ALS, HEMS, or otherwise) are reliant on their contracts with hospitals, and worry about their image quite a bit. Arguing with ED or other staff is probably going to get you in trouble with your own company. If you really don't feel like you have enough information and the hospital staff are unable or unwilling to provide it then you should be contacting the supervisor on your service. 

I'm sorry that you have gotten poor reports from sending facilities. I get the same thing on the phone from them. My fire service didn't do IFTs, and I've always worked in specialty centers. Chances are when you are getting a poor report from a sending facility they don't have a clue what they are doing though, so it's often best to just take what you can get and move the patient to better care as soon as you can.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 16, 2019)

Peak said:


> I'd also take statements around demanding information carefully. Most transport crews (BLS, ALS, HEMS, or otherwise) are reliant on their contracts with hospitals, and worry about their image quite a bit. Arguing with ED or other staff is probably going to get you in trouble with your own company. If you really don't feel like you have enough information and the hospital staff are unable or unwilling to provide it then you should be contacting the supervisor on your service.


This is major. Yes we all got into EMS to worry about medical issues but there is a lot more to the job. If your company relies on contracts and someone being a hot head threatens that contract, there will be no hesitation to send you packing. If there is an issue, let the supervisors/management approach it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 16, 2019)

“Celebrated” my last day at now-former employer with very unwelcome viral gastroenteritis at 0100 after returning from a long day of BLS discharges. I felt like crap all day and erupted from the inferior eye, but got stranded and then started vomiting while stuck to the pooper. A uniform shirt bravely gave its life serving as a catch basin, but it’s limits were exceeded rapidly. It was pretty humiliating. Also an apt reference to my experience at Previous Employer...it sucked. Home now, resting and pooping a lot.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 16, 2019)

Peak said:


> Most patients don't need a Masimo probe, and they are pretty expensive. I'd rather have a rad-57 with a reusable probe and a standard nellcor setup.


There reusable rad-57 style probe is what many LP15s are equipped with.


----------



## Peak (Nov 16, 2019)

Did any of y'all see the NICU babies dressed like Mr Rogers? Cute AF.


----------



## Peak (Nov 16, 2019)

Tigger said:


> There reusable rad-57 style probe is what many LP15s are equipped with.



I prefer single use probes


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 16, 2019)

Peak said:


> I prefer single use probes


Hopefully not of the alien variety.


----------



## Peak (Nov 16, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> Hopefully not of the alien variety.



I'm more ecologically aware when it comes to those. Multihuman is just fine.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 16, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> Hopefully not of the alien variety.


I always make sure to ask the aliens if it’s a clean before I get probed.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 16, 2019)

I need a probing


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 16, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> I need a probing


Waaaaaayyyyyy TMI


----------



## Peak (Nov 16, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> I need a probing



I thought you were getting that with the wheelchair gig


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 16, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> I need a probing


Don’t we all


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 16, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Don’t we all


Line forms to the left.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 16, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> Line forms to the left.



and @DesertMedic66 is first in line.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 16, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> and @DesertMedic66 is first in line.


RHIP


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 16, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> and @DesertMedic66 is first in line.


The real question is how many times can I get in line?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 17, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> The real question is how many times can I get in line?


I don't think the free clinic has a restriction on that yet.


----------



## Seirende (Nov 18, 2019)

People need to learn the difference between emotional support animals and service animals. They also need to learn to ESA "registries" are a scam. ESAs are great, but you can't bring them into the grocery store. If you answer "Yes" to the "Is your dog a service animal?" question and answer "Emotional support" to the "What service do they provide?" question there's an issue and if you tell me they're "registered" as a service animal I'm not going to believe you because there is no official registry for either ESAs or service animals. If you paid to have your animal registered you got scammed while trying to cheat the system. If you have an emotional disability you need to be properly diagnosed and get a letter from a LMHP who has evaluated you more thoroughly than through an online questionnaire.


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 18, 2019)

Seirende said:


> People need to learn the difference between emotional support animals and service animals. They also need to learn to ESA "registries" are a scam. ESAs are great, but you can't bring them into the grocery store. If you answer "Yes" to the "Is your dog a service animal?" question and answer "Emotional support" to the "What service do they provide?" question there's an issue and if you tell me they're "registered" as a service animal I'm not going to believe you because there is no official registry for either ESAs or service animals. If you paid to have your animal registered you got scammed while trying to cheat the system. If you have an emotional disability you need to be properly diagnosed and get a letter from a LMHP who has evaluated you more thoroughly than through an online questionnaire.


You mean my peacock is not an official ESA it’s registered and everything 😂


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 18, 2019)

Seirende said:


> People need to learn the difference between emotional support animals and service animals. They also need to learn to ESA "registries" are a scam. ESAs are great, but you can't bring them into the grocery store. If you answer "Yes" to the "Is your dog a service animal?" question and answer "Emotional support" to the "What service do they provide?" question there's an issue and if you tell me they're "registered" as a service animal I'm not going to believe you because there is no official registry for either ESAs or service animals. If you paid to have your animal registered you got scammed while trying to cheat the system. If you have an emotional disability you need to be properly diagnosed and get a letter from a LMHP who has evaluated you more thoroughly than through an online questionnaire.


Does this mean we shouldn't register @Chimpie?
😝


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 18, 2019)

So having a nearly one year old who has decided not to sleep for more than 90 minutes at a time is becoming exhausting.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 18, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> Does this mean we shouldn't register @Chimpie?
> 😝



I mean his ban hammer is already registered as a deadly weapon.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 18, 2019)

Seirende said:


> People need to learn the difference between emotional support animals and service animals. They also need to learn to ESA "registries" are a scam. ESAs are great, but you can't bring them into the grocery store. If you answer "Yes" to the "Is your dog a service animal?" question and answer "Emotional support" to the "What service do they provide?" question there's an issue and if you tell me they're "registered" as a service animal I'm not going to believe you because there is no official registry for either ESAs or service animals. If you paid to have your animal registered you got scammed while trying to cheat the system. If you have an emotional disability you need to be properly diagnosed and get a letter from a LMHP who has evaluated you more thoroughly than through an online questionnaire.


Ive occasionally ran 911 calls on individuals with an ES dog. Dogs were small and well behaved so I just took them, it wasnt worth the fight or the impending ROS. The local EDs never questioned it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 18, 2019)

Chimpie said:


> So having a nearly one year old who has decided not to sleep for more than 90 minutes at a time is becoming exhausting.


Anyone who ever told you parents get sleep lied to you.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 18, 2019)

Anyone ever submit a case study to a medical journal? Sounds like I will be putting in a lot of work.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 18, 2019)

Seirende said:


> People need to learn the difference between emotional support animals and service animals. They also need to learn to ESA "registries" are a scam. ESAs are great, but you can't bring them into the grocery store. If you answer "Yes" to the "Is your dog a service animal?" question and answer "Emotional support" to the "What service do they provide?" question there's an issue and if you tell me they're "registered" as a service animal I'm not going to believe you because there is no official registry for either ESAs or service animals. If you paid to have your animal registered you got scammed while trying to cheat the system. If you have an emotional disability you need to be properly diagnosed and get a letter from a LMHP who has evaluated you more thoroughly than through an online questionnaire.


Unfortunately, there is really no way to call people on this. It doesn't matter how they answer those questions, you are not required to show any documentation. I had a floridly tweaking methhead look me square in the eye last week and tell me her filthy terrier that she was using a ratchet strap as a leash for was a service dog. So we loaded her and the dog up and took em to the hospital. I felt bad for the dog.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 18, 2019)

Every week as a Chargers fan.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 19, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Every week as a Chargers fan.


Full marks for your loyalty. As for me? My team barely beat an 0-9 Bengals this past Sunday.

It’s certainly fly-by-the-seat-of-your-pants fun to watch, but hardly serious playoff contention football.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 19, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Every week as a Chargers fan.



At least you're not a Denver fan...


----------



## Lo2w (Nov 19, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Every week as a Chargers fan.



As a Cleveland fan that's cute.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 19, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> At least you're not a Denver fan...


They’ve got rings.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 19, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> They’ve got rings.



True... we do.


----------



## jgmedic (Nov 19, 2019)

Ugh, San Diego sports....born with a Chargers football in my crib, Pads games at the Murph, such a crap sports town. Had a detour as kid where i lived in San Jose, so for hockey, I'm a Sharks fan and that isn't any better.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 19, 2019)

Gastroenteritis sucks! I'm a bit dehydrated despite slamming Pedialyte and soup, resting HR 105 right now with mild household activity.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 19, 2019)

Really good doc on HBO called “Ernie & Joe”.

It’s about mental health and the first responders—in this case, in San Antonio—who deal with it, and what they’re doing to change not only their community, but the stigma itself; kinda neat to see.

Worth a gander for anyone interested.


----------



## Seirende (Nov 19, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Really good doc on HBO called “Ernie & Joe”.
> 
> It’s about mental health and the first responders—in this case, in San Antonio—who deal with it, and what they’re doing to change not only their community, but the stigma itself; kinda neat to see.
> 
> Worth a gander for anyone interested.



I would love to see that if I had HBO... hmm, maybe I'll just do the free trial.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 20, 2019)

Three papers due this week... And I want to do none of them.


----------



## jgmedic (Nov 20, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Three papers due this week... And I want to do none of them.


Ugh, I only have two, but in the same boat. Good luck!


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 20, 2019)

Dang, checked into my flight, now its time to pack to head back after seeing the fam for (early) Thanksgiving. Over way to fast, wish I could smuggle one of these adorably crazy kitties in my bag! (In which case Mom would follow me to reclaim _Her _cat lol.

Oh well, I'm planning a (post) Christmas leave as well, that one instead of one shift off, I'm gonna try to get a whole cycle off and have 2 full weeks at home, hopefully see some old friends as well.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 20, 2019)

40 degrees and raining... definitely soup and fireplace weather tonight.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 21, 2019)

So,  finished EVOC and am now an FTR. Graveyard shift,  2245-0945 until I'm done. It's been pretty decent so far, 3rd shift.  I think I like nights.  Just have to adjust. 

Meanwhile,  my current blackout curtains do not suffice. What do you recommend with minimal damage to my roommate's house?

Good sunglasses?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 21, 2019)

Just ask what you can hang up to block the light.  And yes good blackout curtains will help.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 21, 2019)

Thick black cloth


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 21, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Meanwhile, my current blackout curtains do not suffice. What do you recommend with minimal damage to my roommate's house?



The $20 blackout curtains from Walmart are great. When I worked nights my room would face the sunrise, those curtains would completely block out the sun.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 21, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> The $20 blackout curtains from Walmart are great. When I worked nights my room would face the sunrise, those curtains would completely block out the sun.



I got those , didn't work


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 21, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Thick black cloth


If you have any laying around those thick moving blankets work as a temp solution.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 21, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I got those , didn't work


Tin foil works great. Used it in Alaska when it was light out all night.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 21, 2019)

Best black out curtains = Ambien


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 21, 2019)

Remi said:


> Tin foil works great. Used it in Alaska when it was light out all night.


This also has the added benefit of shielding your thoughts from the government


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 21, 2019)

When napping at work I have one of those sleep mask. Im a guy and it says princess but its super comfy and does the trick so I dont care. Im sleeping anyway.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 21, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Best black out curtains = Ambien



And why is it so cold? Why are there other people in my room and why am I wearing a jumpsuit? What are these little two holes in my skin,  my body hurts


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 21, 2019)

Best thing in the world is when its raining then it gets quite... first snow of the season, Northern Arizona.


----------



## Seirende (Nov 21, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Best thing in the world is when its raining then it gets quite... first snow of the season, Northern Arizona.



We had our first snow before Halloween.


----------



## Seirende (Nov 21, 2019)

Threw out my back yesterday morning, second day I'm stuck in bed, ugh.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 21, 2019)

Seirende said:


> We had our first snow before Halloween.



Thats too early for me.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 21, 2019)

Okay.  Barf post.  

It's been really great moving out.  I'm making my food,  doing laundry,  keeping a decent home with my roommate. 

AMR...whoo boy

I don't even know what to say. 

FTO has been pretty decent,  mostly. I'm harping on the bad things.  Its not all bad.  Just trying to get it off my chest. 

A few things about the company and workers have me less than enamored. And some of them are really great, friendly, helpful etc.

My FTO has bad allergies or something. Here tried to IV himself something (we're all basics), but he blew his vein. So he got his partner to give solumedrol IM. I got "give me an alcohol wipe", etc. He previously had a medic give him something PO.

I do not think he's a BAD guy,  but this seems sketch. He's not getting anything to get him buzzed or high or anything and his sinus issues are really awful. But. I don't agree with this method.  Get a doctor to help? I dunno.  

One shift I was with him and a CCP. She's got this tough guy front, but once she settles down,  she's not an a-hole. But she also (apparently) doesn't know as much as she thought she did.  She's smart, I agree,  but she's also apparently become complacent with a paragod complex.

FTOs partner quiet,  but gives me looks.  He doesn't even like talking to me.  Usually it's to say I messed up,  but not anything all that helpful. 

Example. Second shift of being in the truck. I keep mentioning I do not have a list to check to make sure we all have our gear.  I'll eventually memorize it,  but I just don't know it all yet.  It's not necessarily a lot,  I just haven't gotten that habit yet. 

He already had the gear out on the gurney. I checked expiration dates on drugs and such. I forgot to check for an O2 bottle and regulator. FTO looked like $^$@ and was trying to get himself together in the VST room.  Partner was eating food.  Gurney was in the hall.  I checked it over and told them I thought it was good but again mentioned I didn't have a list so they might want to double check.  FTO is spaced out and partner is giving my the "okay whatever" cold shoulder.  

For reference my shift is 2245-0945

I ask if I can do something.  They tell me to pull the truck around and load the gear up.  I find it and it's literally the only one I need to back up. I come in and ask if I can have a spotter to get a feel for it.  Because I finished EVOC Monday... I'm not 100% comfortable backing up. They said no,  just don't hit anything. 

First call,  there's no oxygen.  We were lucky to not need a portable. But partner told me not knowing "That's not a valid excuse". I've literally asked for a checklist or got them to check.  But they didn't. I know it's dumb of me to have forgotten that,  oxygen is super common. 

Note,  FTO refuses to let me drive on the roads because I missed a few exist and got into an empty incoming lane once at night.  I need more advance on exits than he gives because I don't drive aggressively as they do. He refuses to pass me if I don't get a new glasses prescription because I couldn't read the signs as far as he could. 

Note.  I had EVOC Monday morning and moved here 1 Saturday before.  I got a 50 minute nap and it was like 5 in the morning.  I had been up 23+ ish hours. I told them I felt too tired to drive (day 1 of overnight shift) , they said thet were all tired.  So I drove the entire night. 

I don't hit anything backing up ambo in the dark,  because I'm hyper careful and make a 12-point turn. But I couldn't find how to turn on the lights.  
I pull the truck around and load up the gurney by myself and stow away the gear.  I'm always the first to volunteer (we have another guy on FTR) to clean,  do anything. I washed the truck by myself yesterday because everyone else wanted to go home. But this feels sad. 

We got back to base today and I really had to go to the bathroom. I deconed the stretcher after every call without being asked and anything else thar was needed.  No complaints. 

I didn't have time to go to the bathroom because I was cleaning the trash from the ambo and getting everything ready to go when we got back. 

But I get back from the bathroom to see if I can help something and get told "We all clean the truck when we get back". 

But we don't.  Not when everyone's tired. But I was tired too but did it by myself before. 

I could go on.  But I feel a little... worthless. I'm leaning stuff and when the team does something "This didn't happen". "You didn't see this"

And it's a little discouraging. 

I've gotten some praise. Leaned stuff.  But. 

Heck man..


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 21, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Okay.  Barf post.
> 
> It's been really great moving out.  I'm making my food,  doing laundry,  keeping a decent home with my roommate.
> 
> ...




Welcome to private EMS.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 21, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Welcome to private EMS.



Some of the calls themselves have me, unsure. 15 year old quadriplegic.  Football accident. He was depressed. Expectantly. I didn't know what to say. 

35 year old AIDS pt with cancer.  He weighed less than I did. He looked like a holocaust survivor. 

15 year old ice skater ballerina who (per EMT , nurse, etc) has undiagnosed guillain barre. 

I know y'all have probably seen so much you might not even blink at this. 

But I wasn't expecting this, like this.  I know you can read about them or be told.  But when you arrive for the transport.  They're not words on paper. They're real people that once wanted to do things. 

The 94 year old with a slight hip fracture.  Sure. She's got a loving family anxious for her,  she's lived a full life.  Her mother is like 110. But the ones that barely got started? 

I dunno, y'all.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 21, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> This also has the added benefit of shielding your thoughts from the government


Unless they think you're running a  lab in  your residence.


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 21, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Some of the calls themselves have me, unsure. 15 year old quadriplegic.  Football accident. He was depressed. Expectantly. I didn't know what to say.
> 
> 35 year old AIDS pt with cancer.  He weighed less than I did. He looked like a holocaust survivor.
> 
> ...


Keep doing the best you can and don’t think about their situation too much. You are just a cog in the wheel for their treatment, do your part and move on to the next one. If you dwell on this kind of thing it will eat you alive. It’s only been a few days so I won’t say you’re not cut out for this job yet. Ask the VST for the checklist, they should have one. Also if you need to go to the bathroom as soon as the gurney is back in the ambulance go to the bathroom. Everything else can wait or be mitigated if a call comes in that you have to jump in and leave. When I was an FTO I expected failure in the beginning but expected the trainee to improve over time. Just don’t keep making the same mistakes and get out and drive the area you work to become familiar with it. Good luck.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 21, 2019)

After 2 straight hitches with no flights, I went back to work and made up for it. 6 aircraft in our program and we did the only flights yesterday, most notably called to transport an elderly female with an ascending and descending aortic dissection. Vitally perfect and alert, one moment were talking about her grandkids and Christmass, and within 45 seconds she was dead. Thankfully we were still on the pad, hadnt even started the second engine.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 21, 2019)

On a humorous note.  Did you know not to use a red thermometer orally?

They couldn't stop me in time and then there was no use blurting it out to the pt.

I was horrified to learn it. But.  That's that


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 21, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I dunno, y'all.



Keep your head up, it'll get easier over time. I find it best to build a rapport with the pt, find a common thing that appeases to them.


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 21, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> On a humorous note. Did you know not to use a red thermometer orally?
> 
> They couldn't stop me in time and then there was no use blurting it out to the pt.
> 
> I was horrified to learn it. But. That's that



That’s an urban legend and yet another excuse for the “experienced” EMTs to bust a rookie’s balls. The red probe works just the same as the blue one, the probe covers are the same and both have to be sanitized after use. The probes go into the same thermometer, they’re interchangeable.


----------



## Seirende (Nov 21, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Some of the calls themselves have me, unsure. 15 year old quadriplegic.  Football accident. He was depressed. Expectantly. I didn't know what to say.
> 
> 35 year old AIDS pt with cancer.  He weighed less than I did. He looked like a holocaust survivor.
> 
> ...



If you can consistently be respectful and kind, and maintain your patient's dignity, you're doing pretty good. You'll get used to seeing people in ill health and disability soon enough. Just treat them like humans.


----------



## Seirende (Nov 21, 2019)

Qulevrius said:


> That’s an urban legend and yet another excuse for the “experienced” EMTs to bust a rookie’s balls. The red probe works just the same as the blue one, the probe covers are the same and both have to be sanitized after use. The probes go into the same thermometer, they’re interchangeable.



Hmm, they taught me that red is for rectal. Makes sense to keep a separation. Probably won't do any harm to get them mixed up, but I wouldn't want a probe that has been in someone's rectum in my mouth, even if is is clean and covered.


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 21, 2019)

Seirende said:


> Hmm, they taught me that red is for rectal. Makes sense to keep a separation. Probably won't do any harm to get them mixed up, but I wouldn't want a probe that has been in someone's rectum in my mouth, even if is is clean and covered.



Everyone is being taught that. The real reason behind the colour designation is a nation wide campaign against nosocomial infections, not because it’s a different sensing equipment. Both red and blue work exactly in the same way, and FYI the oral cavity is the dirtiest place in the human body


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 21, 2019)

Qulevrius said:


> FYI the oral cavity is the dirtiest place in the human body


Foreseeable. The sh-t that flies outta my mouth can most certainly rival that of the gravity cavity...


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 21, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Foreseeable. The sh-t that flies outta my mouth can most certainly rival that of the gravity cavity...



So you are openly admitting that you are in-fact full of sh-t.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 21, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> So you are openly admitting that you are in-fact full of sh-t.


Who isn’t?


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 21, 2019)

You’re doing fine.

My wandering ends on Monday so I’m excited. No more wheelchairs!!!!!!!


----------



## Peak (Nov 21, 2019)

Some digital thermometers take different lengths of time to read based on whether they are set for oral, axillary, or rectal. Taking a temp in the wrong setting can give you an inaccurate result. While many companies but only red or blue thermometers, there are many that you can switch between modes.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 22, 2019)

Just saw Tesla's official "Cybertruck" design. I thought I was looking at an old PS1 graphic not an actual production vehicle. 
Like Elon, buddy, that's not cyberpunk, that's your design team computer freezing up halfway thru... doesn't even match the aesthetic of the other Teslas, which I like, but not this pyramid on wheels...


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 22, 2019)

In 14 days this little guy will be a year old. Still can't believe it.


----------



## jgmedic (Nov 22, 2019)

Congrats @Chimpie  , first one? I've got four, enjoy it brother.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 22, 2019)

Chimpie said:


> In 14 days this little guy will be a year old. Still can't believe it.


We have 3 of our own. Our youngest is 5 months behind your little guy. And yes, time does fly.


----------



## E tank (Nov 22, 2019)

Chimpie said:


> In 14 days this little guy will be a year old. Still can't believe it.
> 
> View attachment 4651


Amazing how well they clean up, ain't it?


----------



## E tank (Nov 22, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> We have 3 of our own. Our youngest is 5 months behind your little guy. And yes, time does fly.
> View attachment 4653


Some dudes can just rock a bow tie...


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 22, 2019)

While we're on the topic, Tango is the right size to eat rats now.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 23, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> While we're on the topic, Tango is the right size to eat rats now.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 23, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 4654



Aren't we talking about small organisms we cherish?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 23, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Aren't we talking about small organisms we cherish?


Very much so!


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 23, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Aren't we talking about small organisms we cherish?


Ah, I gotcha.

While I respect pet owners and their affinity for their respective animals (I own a couple as well), I’m ol skool in the sense that they have their place in our home and I can’t quite compare them to our trio and the joys and blunders of child-rearing.

I think most “kid owners” get this. And while kids aren’t in everyone’s wheelhouse—respectfully—whole ‘nother “organism”..


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 23, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Ah, I gotcha.
> 
> While I respect pet owners and their affinity for their respective animals (I own a couple as well), I’m ol skool in the sense that they have their place in our home and I can’t quite compare them to our trio and the joys and blunders of child-rearing.
> 
> I think most “kid owners” get this. And while kids aren’t in everyone’s wheelhouse—respectfully—whole ‘nother “organism”..



I've never had kids myself,  so pets are as close as I get. I hate crying babies and screaming kids though,  how do parents do it.  I don't know what black magic parents have.


----------



## Seirende (Nov 23, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I hate crying babies and screaming kids though



Another thing to get over in EMS


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 23, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> how do parents do it.  I don't know what black magic parents have.


Inserts right to exercise “The First Rule of _Fight Club_” Rule...


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 23, 2019)

Benadryl and vodka OJ.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 23, 2019)

Rewatching Atlantis. This expedition has like a 96% fatality rate.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 23, 2019)

Another full day of “annual review”. It’s our annual skills competency day, and we do three separate days to make sure we get everyone. 

I’m exhausted. 

And my wife and daughter went to Delaware without me for a friends thanksgiving feast. 

I’m in a mood.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 23, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Another full day of “annual review”. It’s our annual skills competency day, and we do three separate days to make sure we get everyone.
> 
> I’m exhausted.
> 
> ...


That blows. Are you at least off for T Day?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 23, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> Benadryl and vodka OJ.


Bourbon Ovaltine works too, for future reference.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 23, 2019)

Remi said:


> Bourbon Ovaltine works too, for future reference.


And I just got gifted some bourbon too!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 23, 2019)

Remi said:


> Bourbon Ovaltine works too, for future reference.


For the kid or the parent?
🤣


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 23, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> For the kid or the parent?
> 🤣


Can the answer just be "yes". ?


----------



## jgmedic (Nov 23, 2019)

Unpopular opinion; I can't stand the people that wear like dog mom shirts or post all over facebook how their pet is the same as having a kid. No it's not, it's not anywhere close. I have four kids, a dog and a cat, and I love them all, but kids and pets are not anywhere close.


----------



## Peak (Nov 23, 2019)

Yeah, you can't put a shock collar on your kid or take them in to be euthanized when they get cancer. Sorry, you own a pet. You (are supposed to) parent a child.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 23, 2019)

I don't wear the shirts or anything.  I recognize the difference of magnitude. I still call my dog,  "Baby", my animals are my "kids" and all of that.  But at the end of the day,  I knows it's not the same. 

Things will probably change if I have kids.  It's just so hard to personally understand like that. You know? No matter how much you imagine being a parent,  you can't know till you're one


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 23, 2019)

Remi said:


> Bourbon *Ovaltine* works too, for future reference.


I just chuckled at the Ovaltine shoutout.


PotatoMedic said:


> Can the answer just be "both". ?


Fixed it.


jgmedic said:


> Unpopular opinion; I can't stand the people that wear like dog mom shirts or post all over facebook how their pet is the same as having a kid. No it's not, it's not anywhere close. I have four kids, a dog and a cat, and I love them all, but kids and pets are not anywhere close.


We’re in the same boat, and of the same mindset on this one.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 23, 2019)

You are correct. Dogs are better...


----------



## Seirende (Nov 23, 2019)

I've never had a kid, but I've nannied. I also have a cat. Kids are a lot harder.


----------



## Seirende (Nov 23, 2019)

I love kids, but I don't know if I could handle being a parent. Being an aunt is great though!


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 23, 2019)

Disney+ ain’t so bad. We get the year trial for free on a count of being loyal Verizon customers.

Something about Thanos still makes me grin just a tad. I’m anxiously awaiting Guardians Vol. 3. Also, the “Imagineering” docs are solid.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 23, 2019)

I brought my Fire Stick into the station, so we were watching the Mandalorian, then the original Star Wars... Maclunkey!!

But yeah, theres some good Nat Geo stuff we were watching too


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> That blows. Are you at least off for T Day?



It looks like I’m gonna be covering a squad medic shift. My turkey will have to wait


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 24, 2019)

Can’t seriously compare kids and pets. Kids eventually grow up but pets (cats especially) are forever toddlers.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 24, 2019)

Qulevrius said:


> Can’t seriously compare kids and pets. Kids eventually grow up but pets (cats especially) are forever toddlers.


I just sent my cat off to college. Got accepted into Harvard.


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 24, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I just sent my cat off to college. Got accepted into Harvard.



The liberal education system strikes again.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 24, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> It looks like I’m gonna be covering a squad medic shift. My turkey will have to wait



Wawa turkey bowl diary 2019?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Wawa turkey bowl diary 2019?



The legend of the Turkey Bowl lives on. And there is a Wawa right around the corner.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 24, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> The legend of the Turkey Bowl lives on. And there is a Wawa right around the corner.



After all these years I feel like people live vicariously though your turkey bowl chronicles on Thanksgiving.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> After all these years I feel like people live vicariously though your turkey bowl chronicles on Thanksgiving.



Helicopter delivered delivered turkey bowls to third world impoverished countries.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 24, 2019)

Like on WKRP?  Oh! The humanity!!


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 25, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> Like on WKRP?  Oh! The humanity!!


As God as my witness... 🦃🦃🦃


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 25, 2019)

First day!


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 25, 2019)

jgmedic said:


> Congrats @Chimpie  , first one? I've got four, enjoy it brother.


First and only! One and done.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2019)

I’ve been back all of 2 shifts from my family leave. 5 flights and 3 consecutive criticals in a row, hmmm...

Well at least I got T-Day covered giving me an inadvertent 6-day to look forward to.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 25, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> I’ve been back all of 2 shifts from my family leave. 5 flights and 3 consecutive criticals in a row, hmmm...
> 
> Well at least I got T-Day covered giving me an inadvertent 6-day to look forward to.


Guess we know who the Fecal Matter Magnet is there.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> Guess we know who the Fecal Matter Magnet is there.


Definitely cyclical at our base. I just drew the short straw this rotation.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 25, 2019)

Got to spend a wonder 3 hours doing a bedside assist trying to stabilize a patient while we found an accepting receiving facility. That was a great way to start off the morning.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 26, 2019)

Was going to to come back early to surprise my parents. Dad calls and says our apparently senine 6.5 year old springer spaniel attacked a stranger and has to be put down. I support this, while I love the dog and he is adorable, he is also extremely temperamental and has bit me multiple times without warning, along with some other family members. And drugging him up on Prozac and propranolol didn't seem like it really agreed with him. 

So I blew the surprise and asked if they could bring him in a day later, of course they will. Then the shelter calls and and says you have to bring him in immediately or wait a week. Obviously we can't have him around after all this with more people coming to visit. So I missed (and miss) the dog and blew what was really only a small surprise.

On the upside I escaped Colorado before literally every flight got cancelled on the worst travel week of the year, so there's a small victory.


----------



## Mhawash (Nov 27, 2019)

Hey everyone! I just took the EMS trainee exam yesterday. Exam#0802. I received an 84 overall grade. About how long will they take to call me?
Then how long till actually working in the field? Thanks.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 27, 2019)

Mhawash said:


> Hey everyone! I just took the EMS trainee exam yesterday. Exam#0802. I received an 84 overall grade. About how long will they take to call me?
> Then how long till actually working in the field? Thanks.



1.For what? What state? Are you employed?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 27, 2019)

Mhawash said:


> Hey everyone! I just took the EMS trainee exam yesterday. Exam#0802. I received an 84 overall grade. About how long will they take to call me?
> Then how long till actually working in the field? Thanks.


It’ll probably be about 2 weeks before they call you, and when they do they’ll probably want you start working the next day.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 27, 2019)

Mhawash said:


> Hey everyone! I just took the EMS trainee exam yesterday. Exam#0802. I received an 84 overall grade. About how long will they take to call me?
> Then how long till actually working in the field? Thanks.


It kinda sounds like maybe you're referring to FDNY EMS? Only because this post sounds like it belongs here: https://emtlife.com/threads/fdny-ems-candidates.35404/page-575#post-681121 where you're far more likely to find FDNY EMS specific answers.

If you're NOT referring to FDNY, apologies, but then what Remi posted is more than likely accurate for most private companies. 

But you would need to be specific about which agency in which jurisdiction for more help.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 27, 2019)

Worked my first code. I was in the ED when word came that there would be an arrest arriving. I asked if I could help,  they were more than happy to let me and show me. 

I did 2 sets of compressions (not full rounds, necessarily,  eventually we were doing continuous CPR and ventilation)

After TPA, they limit recessicitation attempts to 20 minutes. After about 15, we got rosc again and he went to the cath lab. 

Note,  it was a witnesses arrest by the FD after a call for difficulty breathing iirc. After all was said and done for an hour and 20 minutes,  give or take,  2 prior roscs.

I wish I could know the outcome


----------



## E tank (Nov 27, 2019)

Is it wrong to watch cooking videos for an hour a


DragonClaw said:


> Worked my first code. I was in the ED when word came that there would be an arrest arriving. I asked if I could help,  they were more than happy to let me and show me.
> 
> I did 2 sets of compressions (not full rounds, necessarily,  eventually we were doing continuous CPR and ventilation)
> 
> ...



Ah...no one forgets their first full arrest...mine was the day I first certified in CPR. San Francisco  Tenderloin flop house where we stood the victim up, lashed to a scoop stretcher, in a tiny elevator doing chest compressions with an EOA (look it up) for ventilation. I was 16.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 27, 2019)

Holidays depress me.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 27, 2019)

E tank said:


> Is it wrong to watch cooking videos for an hour a
> 
> 
> Ah...no one forgets their first full arrest...mine was the day I first certified in CPR. San Francisco  Tenderloin flop house where we stood the victim up, lashed to a scoop stretcher, in a tiny elevator doing chest compressions with an EOA (look it up) for ventilation. I was 16.


Nope. I couldn't tell ya what my last one was, but I definitely remember the first.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 27, 2019)

And since my response somehow quoted you asking about watching cooking videos. Pan seared sirloin basted in garlic, butter, and rosemary with mashed potatoes (mix with garlic, butter, ,milk, and marscarpone cheese), and pan seared asparagus. Probably the best dinner I've had in a while, although I can only really take credit for the steak.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 27, 2019)

Met my brothers fiancé and him. It was good. Winter 2019 is better without wheelchairs


----------



## Lo2w (Nov 28, 2019)

Have to love working holidays. Originally off but have no family in state and the better half was scheduled to work so I picked up a shift at the ER. 40 minutes into shift the other tech goes, "so we're going to have a mass cal"...uh real world or drill?

Bus flipped and we're the only trauma center in the region...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2019)

Interviewed for what may be my "holy grail" job. Director at an all ALS Intercept service.

Pray for me.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 28, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Interviewed for what may be my "holy grail" job. Director at an all ALS Intercept service.
> 
> Pray for me.


Done.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 28, 2019)

E tank said:


> Is it wrong to watch cooking videos for an hour a
> 
> 
> Ah...no one forgets their first full arrest...mine was the day I first certified in CPR. San Francisco  Tenderloin flop house where we stood the victim up, lashed to a scoop stretcher, in a tiny elevator doing chest compressions with an EOA (look it up) for ventilation. I was 16.


My very first call  an EMT was unwitnessed arrest, PD found man down between snowbank and is car.  According  wife he went out to warm up car about 30min prior.  Got ROSC  scene but he passed away at the hospital of a second arrest.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 28, 2019)

My first call as an EMT was...go get Les (the owner) coffee. I OWNED that call!


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 28, 2019)

I dont remember my first call. 

I have to think pretty hard to remember the details of the flight I did yesterday.


----------



## Lo2w (Nov 28, 2019)

First as a student was a fall from standing with clavicle fx.

First IFT was a bari lift assist. 

First 911 as a cadet was an OD.

First 911 after being released was a full arrest.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 28, 2019)

First call as an EMT was a dialysis run... nothing exciting. First full arrest I was 16 and an explorer. Dude had a heart attack while riding a bike, never got pulses back. 

Side note, the turkey is almost done and the house smells amazing. It's cold AF outside with sideways freezing rain/ snow.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 28, 2019)

First call as an EMT student ride along was a baby locked in a car (kid was fine), first as an EMT was a Kaiser pt pick up from home to an appt if I recall correctly, first 911 call was a stroke at a nursing home.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2019)

First call as an EMT was a dead person. She’d been that way for awhile too. 

First call as a cleared medic was a septic, barely responsive 17 year old that I had to RSI. It went surprisingly well. 

It’s all been downhill from there.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanksgiving dinner for 1 is a success. Turkey was a tad dry towards the skin but overall nice and moist. I have plenty of leftovers for some bomb *** turkey sandwich’s with gravy, stuffing, and cranberry sauce.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 28, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Thanksgiving dinner for 1 is a success. Turkey was a tad dry towards the skin but overall nice and moist. I have plenty of leftovers for some bomb *** turkey sandwich’s with gravy, stuffing, and cranberry sauce.



I... forgot to bring my cranberry jelly


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 28, 2019)

The local Firefighters Foundation (pretty sure its run by the union, not 100% sure tho lol) coordinated with one of the local hotels to cook Thanksgiving dinners for each station, and then they delivered it. 
Turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes and gravy, cranberry sauce, pies, some sort of creamed corn and greens dish, and a couple pies.
Added to that our Captain brought us a pie, even though he took vacation today lol, and the guy who lives next to the station brought in some Kalua pork. 

I swear we won't have to cook for a week here, even with the other two guys on my crew bringing their families by the station today lol


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 28, 2019)

Best call was a Cochrane 5600. The best wheelchair of 1956. Padded handrails, lubricated bearings, stainless steel handles. Rolled like a dream. I still remember the way those little hooks secured that majestic piece of hardware to the floor of the van. Amazing...

/sarcasm off


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 28, 2019)

Lo2w said:


> First 911 after being released was a full arrest.


Did you ever finally get an unfull arrest?


----------



## Lo2w (Nov 28, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Did you ever finally get an unfull arrest?



Ha!


----------



## Peak (Nov 28, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Did you ever finally get an unfull arrest?



You joke but we soft code/med code hearts frequently. Sometimes CPR does more damage than it helps (although we have more toys than in the field).


----------



## Peak (Nov 28, 2019)

I can't remember my first call, probably some bravo level sick person or belly pain. Probably spent hours writing the report though.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 29, 2019)

And by some miracle I made it into work. Not 5 miles in to my 180 mile commute I was debating calling my chief and telling him I can’t make it. Ended up driving about 40 miles of unplowed mountain road.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 29, 2019)

I can't remember what my first ambulance call was. I remember the crew distinctly, they were awesome. I do remember my first call in Colorado, 30 year old N/V. I got my IV cert like a year before that and had not done one since. Preceptor looks at me and tells me to start a line in a moving ambulance and then I blacked out in fear and somehow the patient got an IV and the rest is history. 

Amazing how scary starting IVs used to be.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 29, 2019)

Drove up to the panhandle last night/this morning to trap Falcons (been foggy,  no luck yet) and some dude lost control of his truck for a moment,  dodged a guardrail and came back towards us but then straightened out again. Thought I had it on dash cam,  but it actually decided to not want to record anything at all.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 29, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> And by some miracle I made it into work. Not 5 miles in to my 180 mile commute I was debating calling my chief and telling him I can’t make it. Ended up driving about 40 miles of unplowed mountain road.



I can't fathom that.  Like it does not compute. I just haven't ever seen enough snow in my life for that to be possible.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 29, 2019)

Reminds me of this:





(Problem averted here 😎)


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 29, 2019)

Oh,  I noticed basically everyone at work has a personal backpack they bring.  What all would one put in such a bag? Things like extra deodorant, socks, snacks, (my switch), etc?


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 29, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Oh,  I noticed basically everyone at work has a personal backpack they bring.  What all would one put in such a bag? Things like extra deodorant, socks, snacks, (my switch), etc?


Depends, what kind of shifts are they? 12 or 24?

24hr shifts you'll def want some basic toiletries (toothpaste/brush, deodorant, etc, shower stuff if available), change of underclothes, and yeah, things like tablet, charging cables, etc. 12 hr shifts you can eliminate any overnight stuff.

My duffle bag contains a bunch of clothes (2-3 t shirts at minimum, PT that-that you prob dont have to worry about, shower and toiletries, plethora if charging cables my Kindle, power bank, I even started carrying my Fire Stick, a set of bedding normally lives in my locker that I need to grab when working at other stations....

If you're living in the ambulance on street corners for 12 hours at a time, I'd leave spare clothes in your car, maybe keep one spare undershirt (but always have a spare regular uniform at least in your car/locker at work, prob no room in the ambo to keep it), but for street corner postings, a good car charger with long cord (spend the extra bucks on a fast charger not a cheap 7-11 charger that'll wear out in a week or so and take all day to charge lol), snacks and the like, water, a book, copies of your protocols/area maps to study


----------



## Peak (Nov 29, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Oh,  I noticed basically everyone at work has a personal backpack they bring.  What all would one put in such a bag? Things like extra deodorant, socks, snacks, (my switch), etc?



Any personal meds you want (naproxen, apap, tums, zofran...), some snacks, water bottle, reference books, ipad, anything else you might want.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 29, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Oh,  I noticed basically everyone at work has a personal backpack they bring.  What all would one put in such a bag? Things like extra deodorant, socks, snacks, (my switch), etc?


Snack pouch, peotein powder, ibuprofen, phone charger, radio strap, books, tablet, stethescope,water bottle are the main things I keep in mine.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 29, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> peotein powder



For those times you gotta be a bro, bro. 



DragonClaw said:


> Oh,  I noticed basically everyone at work has a personal backpack they bring.  What all would one put in such a bag? Things like extra deodorant, socks, snacks, (my switch), etc?



My backpack on the engine is more or less an extended incident bag. I keep an extra t-shirt, skivvies, socks, and deodorant. That way if what I'm wearing is completely f'd off I can mostly swap out what I'm wearing. I also keep a cell phone charger, some electrolyte drink mix, cliff bars, my traffic vest, and other miscellaneous crap.


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 29, 2019)

Couldn’t remember the 1st patient even if I tried. Can remember some real sh-tshow ones, but the rest is a blur.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 29, 2019)

I only have my gear bag on the engine, I'll usually grab my hat/sunglasses and Yeti when we leave station, an extra tshirt if we're gonna be out drilling. If we get hopped fie a relocation to another station I'll grab my phone charger, maybe my Kindle as well.

Everything else stays at station for me.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 29, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> For those times you gotta be a bro, bro.


Our summer time pace can be pretty brutal, gotta get it where I can lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 29, 2019)

iPad, chargers, water bottle, mio, ibuprofen, Zofran and a spare t-shirt, socks and underwear. Ball cap, beanie, gloves and extra sunglasses. I don't use my bag on a truck much anymore, but do I try to keep all my stuff in one grabbable spot. I usually toss it in my buggy, because the thing I need is usually in it.  

I also keep a second uniform, undies, socks, towel and shampoo and body wash in a vacuum sealed bag in my truck. It's the emergency uniform in case a full on puke tsunami strikes. 



Seems like we all keep the same stuff in our bags.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 29, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Seems like we all keep the same stuff in our bags.



Spare chones are a 100% must


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 30, 2019)

Saved me from embarrassment when I got sick at work in wheelchair heck on my last day. Filled that uniform shirt with puke and otherwise spoiled myself, I did!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 30, 2019)

There is nothing better than a bowl of Thanksgiving leftovers.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 30, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> There is nothing better than a bowl of Thanksgiving leftovers.



Bowl or a killer sandwich.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 30, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Bowl or a killer sandwich.


You dare question the Duke of the Turkey Bowl?!...

But ya, I’m a sammich guy myself. Turkey, mashers, mac’n’cheese, cranberry sauce, gravy (in that order). Pure goodness for at least a week.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 30, 2019)

Every year its the same argument at Thanksgiving. Cranberry Relish versus the can crap. 

Only my mother, grandmother, and myself eat the relish. The rest of the uncultured eat the can junk.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 30, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Every year its the same argument at Thanksgiving. Cranberry Relish versus the can crap.
> 
> Only my mother, grandmother, and myself eat the relish. The rest of the uncultured eat the can junk.


You need to wash your filthy mouth out with soap


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 30, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Every year its the same argument at Thanksgiving. Cranberry Relish versus the can crap.
> 
> Only my mother, grandmother, and myself eat the relish. The rest of the uncultured eat the can junk.


Well aren’t we quiet the aristocrat? For me it’s more of a consistency issue. I’ll eat the lumps of cranberries if needed, but I preferred the processed canned “sauce” all day, urry day...


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 30, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Well aren’t we quiet the aristocrat?



He looks down on us poor's.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 30, 2019)

My wife bought these little mini crock pots that are perfect for one serving of whatever. We make turkey bowls or veggies and meat or fish and rice and plug em in when we get to work... by lunchtime it’s perfect.

So many people have asked my wife about them, we now have a stash in our closet and we give them as secret Santa gifts.







Oh, the canned cranberry slime is the best.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 30, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> So many people have asked my wife about them, we now have a stash in our closet and we give them as secret Santa gifts.



I can PM you my address if you want... you know for a not-so-secret Santa.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 30, 2019)

Oh damn, we're out of Service for mechanical repair, and browsing Facebook, see local news reporting a house fire, 2nd alarm, in the neighboring district 😶😔


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 30, 2019)

Day 2 of trapping.  I'm about to be sad enough to go get a kestrel.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 30, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Day 2 of trapping.  I'm about to be sad enough to go get a kestrel.


Why sad?


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 30, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You need to wash your filthy mouth out with soap


Oh, youre one of thoooose lol


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 30, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Why sad?



We've yet to see a single prairie falcon or Merlin.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 30, 2019)

God I love seeing Nick Saban lose I hate Alabama almost as much as I hate Texas.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 30, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> God I love seeing Nick Saban lose I hate Alabama almost as much as I hate Texas.


You... hate Texas?

Get out.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 30, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> You... hate Texas?
> 
> Get out.



Boomer Sooner.

Why does the wind blow in Oklahoma? Because Texas sucks.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 30, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Boomer Sooner.
> 
> Why does the wind blow in Oklahoma? Because Texas sucks.



I don't know what that first part means >:c


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 30, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I don't know what that first part means >:c



🤦‍♂️ College football... I’m kind of an OU fan


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 30, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> 🤦‍♂️ College football... I’m kind of an OU fan



Oooh ..


I dunno anything about football. I can't tell you what people really do besides running and tackling with a ball.  I don't know the rules. I don't really care. 

But, I don't want anyone to insult Texas.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 30, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Oooh .. But, I don't want anyone to insult Texas.


When all you have is a hammer, and that hammer also wears a ten gallon hat...


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 30, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> When all you have is a hammer, and that hammer also wears a ten gallon hat...



And you have “Americas team” that everyone hates.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 30, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> When all you have is a hammer, and that hammer also wears a ten gallon hat...


...?


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 30, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> And you have “Americas team” that everyone hates.



I get tired of them.  Our official sport is rodeo.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 1, 2019)

Texas is a gigantic Disappointment Dorito. Living here is like living in Walmart...people only do it because it’s cheaper than other options, or because we’re carpetbagging it as part of our noble quest to make things better. If it wasn’t for family being here, I’d be somewhere else.

With that being said, every day Texas creeps a little closer to being like California, and I’m super OK with that.

Also important to note that “Texas” is very culturally different than Houstonian, Austin, SA, the RGV or El Paso. I’d actually argue that the only real “Texas” city is the DFW Metro and that Okies have more in common from a cultural and social perspective with the stereotypical Texan than us progressive Houstonian weirdos. Houston is like a weird piece of Los Angeles dropped into a Petri dish of low taxes, Austin is basically East San Francisco, etc.

Also, Texas football gets worse as it gets more professional and there’s a reason that the world rodeo championships are held in Vegas...Nevada is head and shoulders better at fighting cows than Texas.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 1, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Boomer Sooner.
> 
> Why does the wind blow in Oklahoma? Because Texas sucks.


So you're saying Oklahoma blows?
I'd agree with that.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 1, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> So you're saying Oklahoma blows?
> I'd agree with that.



Kansas blows and Texas sucks.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 1, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> With that being said, every day Texas creeps a little closer to being like California, and I’m super OK with that



I absolutely hate this mentality. Don’t like the state you’re living in? Then move out. Go somewhere that you like.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 1, 2019)

Don’t mess with Texas, dudes.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 1, 2019)

I dont have any special affection for Texas per say, and I do have a particular dislike for California, especially basically everything regarding its politics/taxes.

But really, if you're leaving Cali for Texas, why the eff would you be voting for the same CA style policies and whatnot that made you leave in the first place? Dont like Texas' politics? Shoulda moved somewhere else then.

(Yeah yeah, easier said then done, but still!)


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 1, 2019)

I smile in amusement at how people take territories to such a personal level. As if they own the land that they walk on.

As far as the “if you don’t like it, move the hell out” mentality? Ah yes, I too used to think this way. But then other people aside from myself became more important to my overall happiness than where I reside.

But, per usual, to each their own. None of this stuff truly matters in the end.

That is, of course, unless you seek the desire to erode your digestive tract with tales of how right you were, how wrong everyone else was, and the other endlessly pointless arguments we tend to bog ourselves down with.

Ahhh, to be young...


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 1, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I absolutely hate this mentality. Don’t like the state you’re living in? Then move out. Go somewhere that you like.



Soon it shall all be Los Angeles.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 1, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> I smile in amusement at how people take territories to such a personal level. As if they own the land that they walk on.
> 
> As far as the “if you don’t like it, move the hell out” mentality? Ah yes, I too used to think this way. But then other people aside from myself became more important to my overall happiness than where I reside.
> 
> ...



I disagreed with CA politics, didn’t like the taxes, and I’m making over 100k a year and couldn't really afford a decent home. I have no family left in CA, I’m unmarried, no kids, and no girlfriend. I had the opportunity to leave and I took it. Left without looking back. I now live in a state where I agree with the politics and laws, I can afford a home (bought a 3 bed 2 bath ~1500 sqft home), I’m closer to my family, and I can still work for who I work for because the commute isn’t all that different from when I was in CA. Don’t get me wrong being CA born and raised there’s still that attraction to how beautiful the state is... but I’m not missing everything else about the state.

Also, my biggest pet peeve with Texans is they boast and brag how kick *** their state is... to the point where they're obnoxious with it.



RocketMedic said:


> Soon it shall all be Los Angeles.



Congrats bud.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 1, 2019)

Console yourself that you're not in Pennsylvania. 

Although, I really do like it here.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 1, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I disagreed with CA politics, didn’t like the taxes, and I’m making over 100k a year and couldn't really afford a decent home. I have no family left in CA, I’m unmarried, no kids, and no girlfriend. I had the opportunity to leave and I took it. Left without looking back. I now live in a state where I agree with the politics and laws, I can afford a home (bought a 3 bed 2 bath ~1500 sqft home), I’m closer to my family, and I can still work for who I work for because the commute isn’t all that different from when I was in CA. Don’t get me wrong being CA born and raised there’s still that attraction to how beautiful the state is... but I’m not missing everything else about the state.


Lol, like I said, to each their own. Also, your story is almost identical to an old paramedic classmate of mine. Right down to his state of choice to move to.

I hold no personal ties to my state in terms of politics. Honestly, I’m not tied any political party in the first place.


CALEMT said:


> Also, my biggest pet peeve with Texans is they boast and brag how kick *** their state is... to the point where they're obnoxious with it.


Yep, absolutely. That said, without pigeon-holing the entire state into the “Yosemite Sam” character firing their pistols wildly in the air, those who do act this way usually never leave their tiny corner of the world.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 1, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Yep, absolutely. That said, without pigeon-holing the entire state into the “Yosemite Sam” character firing their pistols wildly in the air, those who do act this way usually never leave their tiny corner of the world.



Exactly. In my mind with my views and my hobbies I live in a kick *** state. Yet, I don't boast how my state is better than everyone else and the whole "don't mess with ______" state. I also don't give my opinions on other states without either A living in/ lived in that state or B extensively visiting that state. I give my opinions on CA because I lived there for 24 years, I give my opinions on WY because I've gone there every summer for the past 20 years, same for OK. 

I don't get the whole my state is better than yours. I quite frankly don't give a flying ****. Congrats... you're a loudmouth that thinks the sun rises and sets in your state... theres 49 other states that have their own unique qualities about them.


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 1, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> God I love seeing Nick Saban lose I hate Alabama almost as much as I hate Texas.



Win, lose or draw, ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 1, 2019)

jgmedic said:


> Win, lose or draw, ROLL TIDE ROLL


Bet _Bo knows_ better...least this year.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 1, 2019)

I interrupt this sports broadcast to bring you pictures of my falcon trapping expedition. 



https://imgur.com/a/hxLDhDc


I'm keeping one. 

Note, most of these hands aren't mine.


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 1, 2019)

@DragonClaw, one of my captains is a falconer. He had two, but his gyrfalcon just died.


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 1, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Bet _Bo knows_ better...least this year.


Yeah, yeah, no Tua, a bunch of boneheaded penalties, terrible officiating, and a huge coaching fail on the last play of the game. Oh well, gotta let the War Birdies have one every so often.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 1, 2019)

jgmedic said:


> @DragonClaw, one of my captains is a falconer. He had two, but his gyrfalcon just died.



I'm a longwinger again,  new Merlin.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 1, 2019)

Once I have a house and some more time I'm going to find someone to get me into falconry.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 1, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Once I have a house and some more time I'm going to find someone to get me into falconry.



Idaho, yeah? I'm sure all the Potato Falcons are gone.  Darn Irishmen.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 1, 2019)

Oh man, I found _Super Mario World_ on my daughter’s old DS. This is bad. This is all bad.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 1, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Oh,  I noticed basically everyone at work has a personal backpack they bring.  What all would one put in such a bag? Things like extra deodorant, socks, snacks, (my switch), etc?



In mine I had protocol and map book, extra ear tips for my stethoscope, OTC meds like pepto, excedrin and sleeve and some snacks.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 1, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> I hold no personal ties to my state in terms of politics. Honestly, I’m not tied any political party in the first place.



I totally get not _being into _politics, or caring much about one political party over another. But politics is like the weather; it happens and it affects us whether we choose to pay much attention or not. 

I spent the first 30 years of my life in rural NY state and it was a pretty good place to live for the most part. Over the past couple of decades, politics there have changed dramatically and as a result it's a very different place to live than it used to be. Expenditures on welfare programs and government pensions have driven much faster than average increases in state spending. As a result, taxes and fines and fees of all types have gone way up and NY is now the highest taxed state besides CA. NY has the second or third most debt per capita of any state, and one of the highest homelessness and underemployment rates. It is considered one of the worst states for business due to the regulatory and tax environment. NY is mostly rural with a strong outdoor / hunting / firearms culture, tens of thousands of normal, law abiding members of which were turned into felons instantly with the passage of the SAFE ACT in 2013 in the wake of the CT school shooting. As a result of all this, people are leaving the state in droves. Every one of these changes was a result of politics.  

Of course, many people are in favor of high taxes, generous welfare benefits, high levels of government spending, strict gun control, and rigid regulations on business and industry. My point here isn't to argue against those things, it's just to prove that there are important reasons why politics matters to people.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 1, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> With that being said, every day Texas creeps a little closer to being like California, and I’m super OK with that.



DIdn't you have a string of other posts not long ago where you whined about wanting to move back to California but not being able to afford to?

Has it ever occurred to you that there might be a connection between the politics and culture in California, and the fact that it is so expensive to live there?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 1, 2019)

It’s getting real in here.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 1, 2019)

Realisism check,  sound off!


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 1, 2019)

Indeed I did. And I feel that a nuanced approach to state spending and taxes would be ideal. CA is just a little too expensive, but Texas isn’t that much cheaper (just enough to stay) and Texan environmental policy is horrendously weak. It’s not terrible yet, but I think that the free-wheeling Texan approach to state infrastructure and government only works with a profitable extractive economy and California is better-positioned to address post-oil challenges. Decreasing extractive non-agricultural yields make state budgeting hard when the vast majority of state budgets are directly funded by taxes on those resources, and as we’ve seen in Texas from oil busts, state agencies and services are directly impacted to a greater extent than states with more diversified economies and income streams.
California would’ve been a lot better off if the state GOP hadn’t committed mass political suicide with Prop. 187 in the 90s.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 1, 2019)

As it stands, Texas is financially where California was in the mid 1990s. All the social issues are window dressing- it’s ultimately about the money and the environment.


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 1, 2019)

The social issues in CA ARE NOT window dressing. Your research is faulty and incorrect- dangerously so...like all the idiots in CA voting for fixing the “social issues”.
We are daily losing safety and security, along with freedoms in CA because of those very individuals creating laws you so blithely admire.

CA is a ****ed up Third World State. And getting worse.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 1, 2019)

In order for me to buy a normal 5 gallon gas jug for my dirt bike I must sign a document stating that I will only use said jug for water, even though it is not designed for water and is sold by racing fuel companies and has their logo on the side of it, all while they know I am still going to use it for gas.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 1, 2019)

Exactly what I—and I’m sure many-a-parent—think of Elf on a Shelf.

Thanos, you sir are the victor in this epic battle of parent vs. child...


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 1, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> In order for me to buy a normal 5 gallon gas jug for my dirt bike I must sign a document stating that I will only use said jug for water, even though it is not designed for water and is sold by racing fuel companies and has their logo on the side of it, all while they know I am still going to use it for gas.



Hippies run amok. Here in Texas, we routinely have massive chemical plant fires and actively neglect basic zoning and flood control.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 2, 2019)

Remi said:


> I totally get not _being into _politics, or caring much about one political party over another. But politics is like the weather; it happens and it affects us whether we choose to pay much attention or not.
> 
> I spent the first 30 years of my life in rural NY state and it was a pretty good place to live for the most part. Over the past couple of decades, politics there have changed dramatically and as a result it's a very different place to live than it used to be. Expenditures on welfare programs and government pensions have driven much faster than average increases in state spending. As a result, taxes and fines and fees of all types have gone way up and NY is now the highest taxed state besides CA. NY has the second or third most debt per capita of any state, and one of the highest homelessness and underemployment rates. It is considered one of the worst states for business due to the regulatory and tax environment. NY is mostly rural with a strong outdoor / hunting / firearms culture, tens of thousands of normal, law abiding members of which were turned into felons instantly with the passage of the SAFE ACT in 2013 in the wake of the CT school shooting. As a result of all this, people are leaving the state in droves. Every one of these changes was a result of politics.
> 
> Of course, many people are in favor of high taxes, generous welfare benefits, high levels of government spending, strict gun control, and rigid regulations on business and industry. My point here isn't to argue against those things, it's just to prove that there are important reasons why politics matters to people.



Amen. My wife is from upstate, Rochester area, and we have a ton of friends in the Syracuse & Constantia area's. I would love to move there to be closer to them, but everything you mentioned above are the reasons in which we haven't.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 2, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Here in Texas, we routinely have massive chemical plant fires and actively neglect basic zoning and flood control.



And still, the Texas economy is booming and people and businesses are flocking there droves. 

Glad to hear that California has regulated away all of its own fires, floods, mudslides, homelessness, drug addiction, and crime.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 2, 2019)

This place is so much better than Facebook in that we can have civil disagreements.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 2, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> In order for me to buy a normal 5 gallon gas jug for my dirt bike I must sign a document stating that I will only use said jug for water, even though it is not designed for water and is sold by racing fuel companies and has their logo on the side of it, all while they know I am still going to use it for gas.


There's a reason I  buy the old 5gal jerry cans.  No safety nozzle.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 2, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> There's a reason I  buy the old 5gal jerry cans.  No safety nozzle.


I tend to spill more gas when I use the “safety nozzle”. The ones with a straight tube and a cap are much more user friendly.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 2, 2019)

Remi said:


> And still, the Texas economy is booming and people and businesses are flocking there droves.
> 
> Glad to hear that California has regulated away all of its own fires, floods, mudslides, homelessness, drug addiction, and crime.



“Booming” in certain sectors and locations. California’s economy is actually pretty strong too.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 2, 2019)

Sometimes I wonder if there needs to be a political thread, then I think nah, it’ll just end up back in here like the gun stuff. Haha.

Man, you know your team sucks when they break away to show the two even more mediocre teams battle for last place in their division. Tough break for the Chargers.

In other news, at least the Pats and 49ers lost. Lulz.


----------



## E tank (Dec 2, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> ...California would’ve been a lot better off if the state GOP hadn’t committed mass political suicide with Prop. 187 in the 90s.



People can't even say where the last mass shooting was, let alone remember or care about prop 187. The conservative influence in that state was well on its way down the drain before that initiative was passed by the voters of California. The progressive juggernaut was/is fueled by a robust media industry there that had been/is being fed by mass media/journalism graduates of a university system in the bag for the progressive agenda. The Repubs never had a chance. Don't know for sure, but I suspect the same can be said for the northern Atlantic Seaboard.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 2, 2019)

Normally I arrive at station 15 min early, today I was running a bit late and only 10 min early.

Just as I was opening my locker to change into my uniform, they bop us for an alarm! Rushing to get dressed, rush over to my gear locker, fumble the dang combo, get it open, grab my turnouts (it was a medical call, but knowing my luck the one time I dont have my gear we'll catch a fire in the 5 minutes while driving back to station heh)
Finally get to the truck as they're cranking the motor up... and the off going guy is sitting in the seat saying he got it, tell him in ready and can take the call for him, but he waves me off.

Still officially their shift so ok I guess lol. Still felt weird but I guess it's his call since he's the on duty guy. That and the Captain can say who goes. 

Talking to the OT Engineer he was saying yeah, some Captains say dont even get on the truck before 0800. Luckily that's a minority, but still, just a weird feeling...


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 2, 2019)

Soooooo....you’re saying you had to sit in the kitchen and enjoy a hot cocoa beverage while they ran the call?

Nice!


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 2, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> Soooooo....you’re saying you had to sit in the kitchen and enjoy a hot cocoa beverage while they ran the call?
> 
> Nice!


Well actually we had to start cleaning the station instead lol. Though that's just normal morning routine, check truck, clean station, so today it just ended up backwards cleaning first then checking equipment heh.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 2, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Well actually we had to start cleaning the station instead lol. Though that's just normal morning routine, check truck, clean station, so today it just ended up backwards cleaning first then checking equipment heh.


Nah. Nah, I think I like his version better:


CCCSD said:


> Soooooo....you’re saying you had to sit in the kitchen and enjoy a hot cocoa beverage while they ran the call?


Big burly firemen, with their big burly firemen mustaches sitting around the table enjoying a nice cup of...hot coca.

This cannot be undone from my mind.


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 2, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Well actually we had to start cleaning the station instead lol. Though that's just normal morning routine, check truck, clean station, so today it just ended up backwards cleaning first then checking equipment heh.



Oh Man....Rookie mistake Bro!
🙀🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 2, 2019)

I made some the other night. 4oz of good quality chocolate, sugar, cocoa powder, and milk. I've found it useful for when your significant other is in a bad mood lol.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 2, 2019)

This job is affecting me in ways it never did before. 

I just watched an older gentleman cry as we helped him on to the litter for a ride to the emergency department. 

His wife sat in an easy chair, looking on. Her eyes were moist. He looked at her and sobbed, “don’t worry about me honey. They’ll take good care of me.”

She just nodded and dabbed at her eyes with a Kleenex. 

That just wrecked me.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 3, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> This job is affecting me in ways it never did before.
> 
> I just watched an older gentleman cry as we helped him on to the litter for a ride to the emergency department.
> 
> ...



The one I remember getting me was rolling up on a DOA and watching the dog grieve.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 4, 2019)

Man, this old dude at the gym actually squared up on me like he was gonna punch me, because I called him out on hogging a machine!

Like the gym has a 30 min express section, 10 or so machines with a stop light, workout on the green light, switch machines on the red. It's for people on their lunch break and/or newbs who dont know what they're doing to just hop in and get a halfway decent full body cycle. I like to use it in the mornings coming off work so I can then justify being lazy at home afterwards (saving lifting free weights for at the station when I'm not crowded by 50 other people lol).

Anyways, while I'm on the second to last machine, this guy hops in on the last one, works out, still works out during the red so I go to another, it happens every so often, but then the next red comes, doesn't get off. I'm waiting next to him and at the third light he's not stopping I tap him on the shoulder saying "Hey, you're supposed to rotate every red light"
-"I know"

"Ok you've been on here three lights now, you need to rotate"

"Just have some patience, go use another machine"

I already did that, thisbis the express section, you cant sit here all day

"Why don't you get the f*** out of my face"

So I go grab a staff member, they tell him the same thing, he starts arguing with them, I say why doesn't he just go use the exact same machine in another section thatvisnt times and he can spend all day there if he likes, he get up, squares up to me, "Why dont I get out of his face otherwise he'll do something about it?"
Like really dude, you wanna punch me cuz I'm calling you out on being an a hole?
That's what I get for giving an eff about rules and stuff I guess 🙄


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 4, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Man, this old dude at the gym actually squared up on me like he was gonna punch me, because I called him out on hogging a machine!
> 
> Like the gym has a 30 min express section, 10 or so machines with a stop light, workout on the green light, switch machines on the red. It's for people on their lunch break and/or newbs who dont know what they're doing to just hop in and get a halfway decent full body cycle. I like to use it in the mornings coming off work so I can then justify being lazy at home afterwards (saving lifting free weights for at the station when I'm not crowded by 50 other people lol).
> 
> ...


Just tell him to lay of the steroids 🤣


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 4, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> That's what I get for giving an eff about rules and stuff I guess



Makes me think of a quote from the Big Lebowski.


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 4, 2019)

It's pouring rain and we end up getting two fires and only one medical today.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 4, 2019)

Damn, reports of an active shooter on Pearl Harbor Naval Base (I guess that explains all the sirens...)


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 4, 2019)

Sounds like situation contained. Early reports indicate shooter shot himself, 2-3 wounded









						Navy sailor who killed 2 at Pearl Harbor shipyard was unhappy with commanders
					

The gunman was identified as 22-year-old Gabriel Romero.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 4, 2019)

So they're reporting the shooter was an Active Duty Navy Sailor, shot 3 DOD Civilian dockyard employees. 1 in the hospital, 2 dead, shooter dead self inflicted GSW. 

4 shot total, 3 dead including shooter, 1 in stable condition at the hospital.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 5, 2019)

Iiiiiiii broke my ankle at 0920, 25 minutes before EOS. Our truck doesn't have AC,we've had the same truck and it's been building CO2 or CO (I forget what's in exhaust, both maybe). And we've been getting sleepy and getting headaches. And not the best minds we've had. I get the great idea that I can totally  take the gurney and pt from the back of the ambo without active help, I had two people on either side by the wings, but not right next to me. Anyway, me and my clearly thinking brain says yeah. I usually am honest and go "Nope" and would limit myself near 50 kilos. Yeah, not a lot, but I was slowly building strength. And if I asked to unload a pt that my FTO or crew thought I couldn't, they'd go "Yeah, no" or bear the brunt of the weight.

Today, we were all kinda like "Sureeee, looks good to me"

So, 114 kg pt, plus gurney. I'm pulling it out of the back and it's going okay. Then that last bump where the wheels come out and you're holding more weight. Dropped me like a truck, I staggered backwards, but no time to think. My crew didn't catch it in time and I catch it as best as I can as I fall, pain hits my ankle, and my crew has the gurney, I don't. It didn't tip, But the wheels are collapsed as when I flew backwards I let go of the release. Even with my ankle that I know is hurt and I'm kinda sprawl backwards, I roll around to the buttons and raise it so they don't have to keep holding it akwardly.

Two of the crew take pt inside, my FTO sits there for a bit and assesses, asks if I can move it, if it hurts, etc. You know that kind of pain that's just "OOoohhhh. OOoohh", breathing? That was me for a few minutes. I immediately wondered if it was broken, but then thought it was a sprain, as I didn't really have time to feel any crunch or anything? I can still move it, albiet painfully. I put my pain at 3/10.

FTO helps me up and to the wall of the hospital and I hop over to a chair and talk it over for a minute. I kinda want to tough it out, because it's hurting less. But I think,maybe now isn't the time to be tough, what if It's worse than I thought and the adrenaline is helping cover it?

I reluctantly say I should have it seen and they start to triage me. He helps me take my boot off, pokes at it. Very tender. I take my sock off as I'm getting checked in to the hospital. It's already swollen and I'm looking at DC_ _   _ _ _S

I get triaged to the hallway and get an icepack or so.

Finally get an X ray. It's broken, it's a closed displaced fracture of the medial malleolus. Obvious workman's comp issue. The ODS was up here pretty quickly and the operations leader was kept in the loop. They've taken pretty good care of me, got splinted and wrapped. Got up to the workman's comp office place, dr put me in a boot. I have to see an orthopedic surgeon soon. I denied meds, I don't need that. I can't have blood thinners and can take OTC tylenol if I'm hurting more than I am. It's not bad.

It's my driving foot, but they said they could make arrangements for ODS or someone to pick me up for light duty (starts tomorrow morning, 40 hours, no OT, 0800-1600) and drop me off. Or I could find a way.

But bro this sucks harcore. Like, even without a uniform and without getting 911, I was starting to feel like I fit in on my shift and on the ambulance. And this hurts me, and not the foot.

It doesn't seem to be so bad as far as injuries go, I guess? I just feel so dumb and new and now EVERYONE has to take remedial stretcher classes. I kinda worried for my job. But they don't seem mad.

Edit: The pt was fine and was asking about me, sad to hear I got the ankle cronch and apparently called herself a "fat###". She was just happy she got drugs (She was persistent she was unhurt from the fall, but due to kidney stone stuck in her, she's been hurting and was 10/10 prior to arrival).


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 5, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> broken ankle



Well that sucks! I hope you heal fast.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 6, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Iiiiiiii broke my ankle



Sucks, but at least it was on duty. I would say “break a leg” once you’re off light duty but that would be inappropriate. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 6, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Sucks, but at least it was on duty. I would say “break a leg” once you’re off light duty but that would be inappropriate. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


This is EMS.

I'll break a leg once I'm free of these irons.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 6, 2019)

Can't imagine the hell of light duty. Heal soon!


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 6, 2019)

Once the swelling goes down, it actually shouldn't be too bad. You'll probably need to see orthopedics. The orthopod may pin it back together, basically just to hold the broken bits close enough to allow it to heal. If it's not displaced by too much, they may just let it heal on its own. In either event, you're going to be on light duty for quite a few weeks...

While light duty is never as fun as being in the field, I suggest you at least learn whatever they have you do. If it's billing or filing or whatever, just do it. You might end up with an appreciation for the jobs that other (non-field) people do in your company. Then once your're able,  and cleared by workman's comp, get back to the field!


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 6, 2019)

WTF?!?! A shooting at Pearl Harbor, and just now, another shooting at Naval Air Station Pensacola in Florida?! Dafuq is going on??


----------



## Tigger (Dec 6, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Iiiiiiii broke my ankle at 0920, 25 minutes before EOS. Our truck doesn't have AC,we've had the same truck and it's been building CO2 or CO (I forget what's in exhaust, both maybe).


If you've been operating a truck with an exhaust leak something needs to be done about that. That's not ok, like at all.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 6, 2019)

Tigger said:


> If you've been operating a truck with an exhaust leak something needs to be done about that. That's not ok, like at all.



It's out of service now 

But apparently it's not my fault because my FTO should have taught me it's a mandatory 2 person lift every time?

12 of the uppers are having a 4 hour meeting on it on Monday and everyone gets stretcher training again.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 6, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> It's out of service now
> 
> But apparently it's not my fault because my FTO should have taught me it's a mandatory 2 person lift every time?
> 
> 12 of the uppers are having a 4 hour meeting on it on Monday and everyone gets stretcher training again.


Well I'm sorry you are injured.  Hopefully light duty treats you well.  Maybe ask to learn to dispatch or do billing if you can.  Makes you more valuable.  Think others have said that too.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 6, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> WTF?!?! A shooting at Pearl Harbor, and just now, another shooting at Naval Air Station Pensacola in Florida?! Dafuq is going on??



Saudi solider is the reported shooter at Pensacola. Being investigated as terrorism.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 6, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> It's out of service now
> 
> But apparently it's not my fault because my FTO should have taught me it's a mandatory 2 person lift every time?
> 
> 12 of the uppers are having a 4 hour meeting on it on Monday and everyone gets stretcher training again.


That's good.

Also hopefully this will get them to move to power cots.

Good luck with the healing.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 6, 2019)

Tigger said:


> That's good.
> 
> Also hopefully this will get them to move to power cots.
> 
> Good luck with the healing.



Unless they cheap out and get power cots without the loader.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 6, 2019)

Lo2w said:


> Unless they cheap out and get power cots without the loader.


Meh, I don't think PowerLoads are particularly common throughout AMR. Coming from manual cots, they make a tremendous difference anyway. You eliminate half the lifts from the get go and can use two people for loading and unloading which is really sufficient for the most part. I like the PowerLoad I have at my "real job" but it can be a pain sometimes as well and requires its own weird lifting to deal with our 4x4 Type 1s. 

I really miss the Ferno iNX. That thing is rad.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 6, 2019)

Tigger said:


> Meh, I don't think PowerLoads are particularly common throughout AMR. Coming from manual cots, they make a tremendous difference anyway. You eliminate half the lifts from the get go and can use two people for loading and unloading which is really sufficient for the most part. I like the PowerLoad I have at my "real job" but it can be a pain sometimes as well and requires its own weird lifting to deal with our 4x4 Type 1s.
> 
> I really miss the Ferno iNX. That thing is rad.




They're all battery gurneys.

It didn't catch the hook before it began to fall.

There's like no trucks with auto loaders.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 6, 2019)

I just completed the reaccreditation inspection for my education institute. Happy to say we passed with "excellent" in all aspects. I had to pull all of the equipment out and show that I had one of everything.

It gave me an excuse to clean and sort out stuff, but whew... am I'm glad that's over.

I hate the inspection thing. It always makes me nervous.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 6, 2019)

$1,500 later and I have a steel front bumper for my truck


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 6, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> $1,500 later and I have a steel front bumper for my truck


What kind of truck? What kind of bumper?

Pics or you are lying.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 6, 2019)

Remi said:


> What kind of truck? What kind of bumper?
> 
> Pics or you are lying.


 
08 Toyota Tacoma and I ordered a Demello steel bumper. I would gladly post pics of it, but I just ordered it today.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 7, 2019)

So I just did the most American thing ever and bought my dad a gun and 1,100 rounds for Christmas.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 7, 2019)

Among the notable civilian casualties in the Pearl Harbor attack were nine Honolulu Fire Department (HFD) firefighters who responded to Hickam Field during the bombing in Honolulu, becoming the only fire department on American soil to be attacked by a foreign power in history. 

Fireman Harry Tuck Lee Pang of Engine 6 was killed near the hangars by machine gun fire from a Japanese plane. Captains Thomas Macy and John Carreira of Engine 4 and Engine 1 respectively died while battling flames inside the hangar after a Japanese bomb crashed through the roof. An additional six firefighters were wounded from Japanese shrapnel. 

The wounded later received Purple Hearts (originally reserved for service members wounded by enemy action while partaking in armed conflicts) for their peacetime heroism that day on June 13, 1944; the three firefighters killed did not receive theirs until on December 7, 1984 at the 43rd anniversary of the attack. This made the nine men the only non-military firefighters to receive such award in U.S. history.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 7, 2019)

Wisconsin’s putting Ohio State to the test, Baylor did the same to OU. The only shoe-in, and looking like they’ll win it all, is LSU.

Clearly, I’ve had a busy shift.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 7, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Baylor did the same to OU



I am so bummed that I missed 3/4 of the game 😢


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 7, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I am so bummed that I missed 3/4 of the game


It was a good game. Ohio State game is shaping up to also be a solid one.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 7, 2019)

Starting FTO rides on Monday. Excited to be back in the saddle and away from the wheelchair terrible job. Bit apprehensive though...that crappy last employer left me feeling like I wasn’t worth anything.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm very upset still. 

I just don't know. 

And I hate asking for help. Maybe part of why this happened. 

Every day, hop on a crutch,  realization I can't drive or do a lot just reminds me I'm an idiot.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 8, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm very upset still.
> 
> I just don't know.
> 
> ...



Part of growing up is starting to understand your limitations. Asking for help doesn’t make one a smaller person. It’s not asking and doing something dumb that lands one in hot water.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 8, 2019)

Qulevrius said:


> Part of growing up is starting to understand your limitations. Asking for help doesn’t make one a smaller person. It’s not asking and doing something dumb that lands one in hot water.



"Let me know if you need any help"

You just won't hear from me unless it involves something other than me.  

I don't want to bother people and poster them for time and effort. 

I don't want to be a mooch or a bother.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 8, 2019)

They wouldn't offer to help if they weren't willing to provide it.

Also saw The Dead South in concert tonight.  They were amazing.  And the opening acts by Danny Olliver  and Elliot Brood were amazing as well.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 8, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> They wouldn't offer to help if they weren't willing to provide it.
> 
> Also saw The Dead South in concert tonight.  They were amazing.  And the opening acts by Danny Olliver  and Elliot Brood were amazing as well.



Yeah but,  it feels wrong to accept it.  Like I'm taking something from them they'll never get back for something that's not worth it or shouldn't need it to begin with.


----------



## Rano Pano (Dec 8, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Yeah but,  it feels wrong to accept it.  Like I'm taking something from them they'll never get back for something that's not worth it or shouldn't need it to begin with.



You don’t sound very receptive to the great advice you’ve gotten regarding this incident. Do you know what should feel more wrong then asking for help? Almost dropping/dropping a pt because you didn’t.
If you can’t or are not willing to learn from your mistakes this is not the field you should be in.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 8, 2019)

Rano Pano said:


> You don’t sound very receptive to the great advice you’ve gotten regarding this incident. Do you know what should feel more wrong then asking for help? Almost dropping/dropping a pt because you didn’t.
> If you can’t or are not willing to learn from your mistakes this is not the field you should be in.



I DON'T mean about asking for help with a pt. I'm definitely not lifting my myself anymore. I regularly asked for help with a pt, stretcher, report, etc. 

I mean on a personal level.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 8, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I DON'T mean about asking for help with a pt. I'm definitely not lifting my myself anymore. I regularly asked for help with a pt, stretcher, report, etc.
> 
> I mean on a personal level.



On a personal level - if you don’t know what you don’t know, it’s gonna be a rough road from start to finish. On a professional level, it’s gonna be a short lived career with a very disappointing ending. If you need to hurt yourself to learn from your mistakes, consider punching a wall. That way you’re the only one who suffers.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 8, 2019)

Qulevrius said:


> Part of growing up is starting to understand your limitations. Asking for help doesn’t make one a smaller person. It’s not asking and doing something dumb that lands one in hot water.


This is probably the best advice in an articulated, and considerate way that should be well received by you @DragonClaw.

I’m not saying you’re not taking it in, but judging by a slew of your posts you seem to sort of bulldoze through others points, tips, and advice. Much of which is from experienced providers who’ve most likely been in some form of your shoes in the past.

This was one of my pet peeves as an FTO. People _saying_ they’re taking it in, but their actions showing me different.

You’ll be back to work before you know it. So instead of self-loathing, consider this the _gift_ of humility. As adults go, it’s one of the more priceless ones we can receive, particularly in hindsight.

In directionless news: Bauer finally released his latest vent book. It’s co-authored by the FoamFrat guy. Color me intrigued.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 8, 2019)

I need a good vent book.  The more I use one the more I realize I have no idea what I'm doing.  Might have to check that one out.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 8, 2019)

Wooooo these Miss Universe models are smokin’ hott.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 9, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> Wooooo these Miss Universe models are smokin’ hott.



That doesn't really interest me.

When they're handing out free guns.. . Then I'll poke at it


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 9, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> That doesn't really interest me.
> 
> When they're handing out free guns.. . Then I'll poke at it


....


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 9, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> I need a good vent book.  The more I use one the more I realize I have no idea what I'm doing.  Might have to check that one out.


Bauers first book is really good. I can't speak on the new one, I'm sure there is some good stuff in there. I definitely learned a lot with the first though, worth buying if you're actually going to get one.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 9, 2019)

Oh, is any boot more likely to protect my ankle from crush injuries in the future?


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 9, 2019)

I ordered Bauers new book as soon as I saw the release. Pretty excited about it, I thought the first was good but ive gotten all I can out of it.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 9, 2019)

I know there were some earlier replies, but I wanted to add...



Akulahawk said:


> While light duty is never as fun as being in the field, I suggest you at least learn whatever they have you do. If it's billing or filing or whatever, just do it. You might end up with an appreciation for the jobs that other (non-field) people do in your company.


Not only will you learn appreciation, but you'll learn a new skill, and maybe even a new interest. As you learned in your short time in EMS, you can be injured very quickly/easily. And you'll never know when 'that' injury will take you out of service for


DragonClaw said:


> I don't want to bother people and poster them for time and effort.
> I don't want to be a mooch or a bother.


Don't look at it as a bother, look at as an opportunity to learn more about your coworkers. If they are willing to give you a ride, use that time to ask about their time with the company. Ask about their family. Ask about the ambitions. In an industry that can sometimes be who you know rather than what you know, having a strong network will help. 

Having a strong network and additional skills (see top of this post), you'll have a better career over time.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 9, 2019)

Chimpie said:


> I know there were some earlier replies, but I wanted to add...
> 
> 
> Not only will you learn appreciation, but you'll learn a new skill, and maybe even a new interest. As you learned in your short time in EMS, you can be injured very quickly/easily. And you'll never know when 'that' injury will take you out of service for
> ...



Hindsight 20/20

I keep grilling myself on this.  Over and over I'm thinking on it. Why was I that dumb?  Usually I limited myself at 50kg for solo. 

This lady was 114.

But it never clicked. I had all the facts and it just didn't compute. I'd had like 5 hours of sleep in the 48 hours prior to that shift. I was sick.  My FTO saw me come into work and said I should have called in.

But I don't call in.  I don't do that. I hate being one to leave everyone short handed,  but I guess in a way I have now,  and I'm a liability now.

But even so. Just,  I keep going back to why I didn't stop to think.  I thought I had it,  didn't think it would be easy,  but I thought I could do it.

I think it would value me to take time to breathe before rushing in.

Maybe it's that feeling of being bulletproof you get when you're 23. I still kind of feel like I am, but the evidence doesn't add up.

I just need to think on it some more until I get it though my thick skull.

I am lucky I didn't crush my pelvis or break a femur or hit my head, or anything worse. If it slipped a slightly different way or if I'd had a second less to react,  it might have.  Or that the pt could have gotten hurt.

When I'm back on my feet,  I'm sure my benchwarming time will have given me ample time to go through it all.

Not making this mistake again.

Edit: Maybe I haven't learned. Maybe exhausted and sick isn't any way to work. I'll think on that too.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 9, 2019)

For what it’s worth, not stopping to think is what makes you a liability. Not the fact that you’re injured now. That’s just the result of your not stopping to think. 

 Stop and think before you ran out into traffic at a motor vehicle accident? Would you stop and think before you ran into a building that was filled with carbon monoxide? Would you stop and think before you touch the wires that might be energized? 

 We’d like to think yes… But your actions have shown that you don’t. When we teach EMT classes and we make our students say the magic phrase “I’m wearing BSI, is the scene safe?“ We’re not doing that for our health… We’re trying to drum it into your head that before you do anything, you need to check and see if you were going to get injured before you do it. 

 I hate to be blunt, but your posts have shown that you show a serious disregard for anyone giving you advice or trying to help you navigate the treacherous waters that a new EMT must swim through. 

I wish you good luck in the future, but I bet dollars to donuts six months from now you’ll have a different job… Outside of EMS


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 9, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> For what it’s worth, not stopping to think is what makes you a liability. Not the fact that you’re injured now. That’s just the result of your not stopping to think.
> 
> Stop and think before you ran out into traffic at a motor vehicle accident? Would you stop and think before you ran into a building that was filled with carbon monoxide? Would you stop and think before you touch the wires that might be energized?
> 
> ...



I agree with that first part, I didn't think about things and I got hurt. And yeah,  that is a liability.  Part of it stems from family,  asking for help was definitely burdensome to say the very least.  Getting hurt was okay,  but don't waste anyone's time.  

And I'm not trying to defend my current actions or lack of thought,  I'm an adult now and should know better and past issues aren't really anyone else's but mine to identify and fix. 

I just have a lot of time to think about this now.

I know several of you believe I shouldn't be in EMS, or won't, and you're not the first to bet I'll be out of this job or EMS in general. But I'm not sure if my dad's opinion counts anymore anyway.  I suppose it doesn't if I don't want it to. 

I'm not sure if anyone here still has any belief in me,  but I believe most of you are honest and experienced in this. I do take things with a grain of salt, as I cannot possibly explain everything I do,  think,  or feel to give a proper view across internet boards. 

I'd take you up on that bet.  Dollars or doughnuts. Not because "I'll show you", but I don't think I can stay away. I like IFT a lot more than I thought I did. I miss being out on a truck with the people I've been becoming friends with.  Being able to be happy with what I do. Etc etc.

 And if being a good team member and provider means I need to sit down and re-evaluate, read some self help books or ask for help from those I work with, I'll do it. 

Either I can pretend I still think I can do things by myself or whatever and bad things continue to happen,  or I fix myself. 

At the end of the day,  time will tell.  And if it turns out I don't have the capacity, discipline,  or whatever to not be a liability in EMS, then you'll be right. 

No hard feeling. But I'm not going to give up that easily.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 9, 2019)

Good for you. Prove me wrong. 

But think before you do.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 9, 2019)

Some of the meanings behind what you do aren't bad traits, they're things I am personally happy to see (motivation and drive), but they are misdirected.

There isn't anything wrong with wanting to pull your weight, because we damn sure have enough people that don't. But there is a point you become a liability. I don't like having to do the job of two people on a critical patient because of something  going on with my partner (and I have), much less trust my life to someone who has slept 5 hours in the last 48 on top of being sick. You aren't a help at that point. You're in the way at the very least and harmful in the worst case. **** the ankle, that level of exhaustion is what gets people killed. There have been enough people I work with or in the surrounding areas that have been buried this year alone, the most recent being just a few days ago. I don't want a reason to add to that list or to be on it.

There is a lot of "you don't know what you don't know" in your posts. That's expected when you're this new, but depending on how you handle it, it is also dangerous as you have found out.

The folks here are worth listening to, I have been for years since I was in your shoes. They get what the growing process is like in this job and what it takes to be successful. I'm sure a few of them could even give me a "in 5 years" type of talk on what I could expect having been in my shoes.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 9, 2019)

2 or 3 whole pages of this same thing? I feel as if it should be its own thread.

In the directionless spirit... I like beer.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 9, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> In the directionless spirit... I like beer.








I like beer too, but I prefer vodka.

Also,_ The Irishman_ is long AF. Good, but quite the saga. Great to see the boys back together again though.

ETA: I also enjoy a good agave. _Chavo_ _Malo_ has to be one of the smoothest tequilas I’ve had. The Yardhouse makes something called a “Mayan Mule”. Delish.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 10, 2019)

If you add salt to hand sanitizer it separates the alcohol from the gel!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 10, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> If you add salt to hand sanitizer it separates the alcohol from the gel!



Bro... if you need help www.aa.org


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 10, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> 2 or 3 whole pages of this same thing? I feel as if it should be its own thread.
> 
> In the directionless spirit... I like beer.


I'll bite.

Moving just plain sucks. But on the bright side, my duck is on the wall and the Xbox is out.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 10, 2019)

Okay. Back to it.  I made dinner. But none of my pictures are small enough to fit.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 10, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> If you add salt to hand sanitizer it separates the alcohol from the gel!



Oh lordie. Reminds me of some of the patients in the ER that we caught trying to fill styrofoam cups with a hand sanitizer. Their “excuse” - it was for “personal hygiene” 

In other news, the new season of The Expanse is coming out on the 12th. The books are good too.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 10, 2019)

Qulevrius said:


> Oh lordie. Reminds me of some of the patients in the ER that we caught trying to fill styrofoam cups with a hand sanitizer. Their “excuse” - it was for “personal hygiene”
> 
> In other news, the new season of The Expanse is coming out on the 12th. The books are good too.



Better than the lady with poop on herself, hands, fingers,  under and on her nails and she was a hugger.  Or tried to be.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 10, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> 2 or 3 whole pages of this same thing? I feel as if it should be its own thread.
> 
> In the directionless spirit... I like beer.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 10, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> I'll bite.
> 
> Moving just plain sucks. But on the bright side, my duck is on the wall and the Xbox is out.


Had to read that twice to realize you said duck is on the wall.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 10, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> Had to read that twice to realize you said duck is on the wall.



I assumed he meant he bagged one and got it back from the taxidermist.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 10, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I assumed he meant he bagged one and got it back from the taxidermist.


Yeah...figured that out eventually.  But duck wasn't what I thought he typed the first time I read it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2019)

It’s my day off and I woke up at 5am. WTF.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 10, 2019)

I hate the anticipation of waiting to hear one way or the other after an interview.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2019)

Lo2w said:


> I hate the anticipation of waiting to hear one way or the other after an interview.



I know the feeling. I have several pending.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 10, 2019)

Woot! Leave request has been approved, will be back in LA Dec 30 thru Jan 11th


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 10, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> I know the feeling. I have several pending.



That's the worst. I hate the waiting game.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 10, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Oh, is any boot more likely to protect my ankle from crush injuries in the future?


Nope. Just good lifting technique.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 10, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> It’s my day off and I woke up at 5am. WTF.


Welcome to old, where every moment is too precious to waste.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 10, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Welcome to old, where every moment is too precious to waste.



Next you'll be hitting that biphasic sleep pattern.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 10, 2019)

Seirende said:


> Next you'll be hitting that biphasic sleep pattern.


The sun is down and I must scream!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> The sun is down and I must scream!



I'm not gonna lie. I'm usually in bed by 9.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 10, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> I'm not gonna lie. I'm usually in bed by 9.


I'm 5 hours into my shift


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 10, 2019)

Tree is up and so are the house lights. Definitely not going to see my house from space.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 10, 2019)

First FTO shift done, felt good


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 10, 2019)

A bike park opened up today.  Took my kiddo (2 and a half) on his stride bike.  He loved it.  He rode around for an hour.  Really getting his balance and turning down.  Soon I'll need to get him a peddle bike.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 11, 2019)

Getting a bunch of sick babies lately. I haven't put this many IV's in a bunch of <2 y/o kids in a while.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 11, 2019)

I have a one year old!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 11, 2019)

Chimpie said:


> I have a one year old!
> 
> View attachment 4684


At least he flings cake instead of poo.  Congrats!


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 11, 2019)

Sweet, NREMT recert application approved, good for another 2 years


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 11, 2019)

Chimpie said:


> I have a one year old!
> 
> View attachment 4684



Smash Cake! Congratulations!


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 11, 2019)

Trying to decide what my gamertag for call of duty should be lol


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 11, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Trying to decide what my gamertag for call of duty should be lol



Shooty McShootface


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Trying to decide what my gamertag for call of duty should be lol


*Howling Haole*


----------



## Peak (Dec 11, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Getting a bunch of sick babies lately. I haven't put this many IV's in a bunch of <2 y/o kids in a while.



'Tis the season

We are just starting to see the really sick respiratory kids.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 12, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> *Howling Haole*


That’s a goodin’


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 12, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Getting a bunch of sick babies lately. I haven't put this many IV's in a bunch of <2 y/o kids in a while.





Peak said:


> 'Tis the season
> We are just starting to see the really sick respiratory kids.



Watch for RSV. It's really bad this year. My little one had it in July, was hospitalized for four days. Very scary.









						Learn about Respiratory Syncytial Virus Infection (RSV).
					

Respiratory syncytial (sin-SISH-uhl) virus, or RSV, is a common respiratory virus that usually causes mild, cold-like symptoms but can be serious.




					www.cdc.gov
				












						Respiratory syncytial virus spreading quickly this year
					

HUNTSVILLE, Ala. — That winter cold you have could be more than just a cold, it could be RSV, and while most adults recover from it in a week or two, RSV can cause serious problems for babies…




					whnt.com
				












						Doctors warn about spike in RSV cases in babies across metro Atlanta
					

<p><strong>Channel 2 anchor Wendy Corona</strong> spoke Tuesday with local pediatricians, who said the respiratory illness can quickly get serious. </p>




					www.wsbtv.com


----------



## Peak (Dec 12, 2019)

So far (fingers crossed) all of our RSV kids have been floor stable this year. 

We have had a lot of croup kids ended up tubed in the unit though, and oddly a very large number of really sick pneumonias.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 12, 2019)

In 120 min I will be done with all my finals for the semester!


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 12, 2019)

My Fellow FTR's kid had RSV. He's okay now,  though.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 12, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> In 120 min I will be done with all my finals for the semester!



Congrats, my last final was yesterday. One more semester to go


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 12, 2019)

Qulevrius said:


> Congrats, my last final was yesterday. One more semester to go


I technically have two.  12 credits next semester and 3 over the summer and I'll have my bachelor's.   I think my wife is more excited that I'm almost done than I am.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 12, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> I technically have two. 12 credits next semester and 3 over the summer and I'll have my bachelor's. I think my wife is more excited that I'm almost done than I am.



I know the feeling. CA has this ridiculous new requirement for at least 6 credits in Cultural Diversity , otherwise they don’t let you graduate. So, having that shoved down my throat, the wife is relieved more than I am. It’s been a _very_ trying semester.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 13, 2019)

Company-wide pay raises couldn’t have come at a better time. Guess I’ll stick around a while longer. I’m feeling tenured.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 13, 2019)

took my 2 year old to the ER on Wednesday night due to croup (again). After 2 doses of recimic epi and a shot of dexamethasone, he was breathing a lot better.  

today his pediatrician diagnosed him with RSV.  So he's super cute, super snotty, and full of energy running around all over.  yay,  hopefully we all sleep this weekend


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 13, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Company-wide pay raises couldn’t have come at a better time. Guess I’ll stick around a while longer. I’m feeling tenured.


Say whaaaat!


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 13, 2019)

Man, tried to upload a pic and got hit with the "file too large" error. And I used the "Upload file -> take picture directly" option vs trying to upload a saved pic (but I get the same error all the time as well when I try that!)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 14, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Man, tried to upload a pic and got hit with the "file too large" error. And I used the "Upload file -> take picture directly" option vs trying to upload a saved pic (but I get the same error all the time as well when I try that!)


Maximum attachment size  3000kb.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 14, 2019)

Got the job!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 14, 2019)

Some days my anxiety and depression make me unbearable to be around.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 14, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Some days my anxiety and depression make me unbearable to be around.



Low dosage SSRIs might help. Something like Lexapro, it’s pretty clean and won’t flatten the affect.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 14, 2019)

I haven’t had much luck with SSRIs. Unfortunately.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 14, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> Maximum attachment size  3000kb.



I wish it wasn't.  So many pictures, I couldn't share directly


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 14, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Some days my anxiety and depression make me unbearable to be around.



Sorry. Hope things calm down


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 14, 2019)

Lo2w said:


> Got the job!


Well done.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 14, 2019)

Lo2w said:


> Got the job!


Where at?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 14, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Where at?



Your old wheelchair emporium.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 14, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Your old wheelchair emporium.



They needed someone to replace RM after he left.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 14, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> Where at?



Rural ambulance service in the mountains.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 14, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Your old wheelchair emporium.


By Kaepernick’s Wheelchair!


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 14, 2019)

Christmas packages arrived today from Sant-Amazon sent from my folks in back in California. My sister got me a t-shirt, my folks got me a Ninja Foodie Air Fryer, and a SOG pocket knife that were actually both on my list haha 😊👍


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 14, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Christmas packages arrived today from Sant-Amazon sent from my folks in back in California. My sister got me a t-shirt, my folks got me a Ninja Foodie Air Fryer, and a SOG pocket knife that were actually both on my list haha 😊👍


Which sog? I love the fielder


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 14, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Which sog? I love the fielder


Flash II tanto


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2019)

Our mongrol’s first Christmas.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 14, 2019)

Geez,  that seems like an impossibility for me.

Seems unfathomable.

I think he likes your tree


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I think he likes your tree


I am Groot.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 15, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Flash II tanto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I have the same exact one (might be an older version though) that I’ve been carrying and using daily for several years. Great knife.


----------



## EMDispatch (Dec 15, 2019)

I get shop talk, etc. but perhaps before people start complaining about my comm center staff, without having any idea what the hell we are or were doing at the time of a call...

They should probably learn who they are talking to... I’m not gonna hold it against them real long, but it’s not like It’s hidden I’m the head of communications. There’s only a handful of people walking around in white shirts...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 15, 2019)

EMDispatch said:


> I get shop talk, etc. but perhaps before people start complaining about my comm center staff, without having any idea what the hell we are or were doing at the time of a call...
> 
> They should probably learn who they are talking to... I’m not gonna hold it against them real long, but it’s not like It’s hidden I’m the head of communications. There’s only a handful of people walking around in white shirts...



I always take my new EMT students on a field trip to out county PSAP so they can see how busy it is. That's how I fight that stuff.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 15, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> I always take my new EMT students on a field trip to out county PSAP so they can see how busy it is. That's how I fight that stuff.



My previous 911 has cadets doing a shift in dispatch shadowing and listening in on calls.


----------



## EMDispatch (Dec 15, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> I always take my new EMT students on a field trip to out county PSAP so they can see how busy it is. That's how I fight that stuff.


 
We try with our EMS providers, especially since we’re a single county entity. We’ve all but given up on our volunteer fire departments and most of the LEOs.

I wish more agencies did ride alongs/ sit ins that went both ways. My guys and gals do over 100 hours of ride alongs with each agency, and we always have the door open for everyone to stop in, they just don’t.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 15, 2019)

This is something scary



__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ExtremeCarCrashes/comments/eagblv


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 15, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> I haven’t had much luck with SSRIs. Unfortunately.


Have you tried or has anyone suggested Bupropion?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 15, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> Have you tried or has anyone suggested Bupropion?



I did a while back. I don’t think I ever had the dose right.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 15, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> I did a while back. I don’t think I ever had the dose right.


Might be worth a second try. As you know, these meds take a while for full effect and to get dialed in.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 15, 2019)

Local hospital based flight team just put out an opening. Might throw my name in the hat just to see what happens. It would be good interview practice at the very least.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 15, 2019)

The next Recruit Class graduates in ~a month. They're also adding a new Rescue squad (as in heavy rescue, SAR stuff) to my current station. I'm def not _not_ interested in Rescue. Buuut, everyone else in the dept is like those guys can be a bit prima Donna, view themselves as better (idk quite how true it is, though I do know I tend to prefer working at single company stations anyway) And our station is a bit small for two companies.

Combined with the "vacation station" (we're like the 4th or 5th slowest engine on the whole island... the Rescue guys going to mostly lost/injured hikers and swimmers might actually end up busier than us...) I'm seriously considering putting in transfer papers (there's usually a round of moves when the Recruits graduate and move out to the stations).

I like my crew, and it's a beautiful area, but yeah, I'm going a bit stir crazy there heh. I had some OT in the Bn where I live last couple days, and it sounds like the station closest to my apt, a much busier engine (but not the "call an hour" like some of the stations downtown), due to get one of the brand new trucks on the next order, 5 min commute... sounds like they'll have an opening or two that if I put in, might get. So yeah, think I'll put in the papers!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 15, 2019)

This football season has been pretty good.
I’m hoping someone knocks out the Patriots early. Tired of seeing them in the Super Bowl


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 15, 2019)

@Jim37F I say you transfer and go get some action!


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> This football season has been pretty good.
> I’m hoping someone knocks out the Patriots early. Tired of seeing them in the Super Bowl


Wurd.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 15, 2019)

Well I am sure there are folks way more qualified applying, but the application is in. Should be fun just to see the process.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 15, 2019)

When your FTO doesn’t wear a seatbelt...


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 15, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> When your FTO doesn’t wear a seatbelt...


We've got cameras in all company vehicles.  We get in big doodoo if we're not wearing them. 

In other news.  Pie.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 16, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> When your FTO doesn’t wear a seatbelt...



At least it's not a wheelchair van. Console yourself with the good things.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 16, 2019)

I see ortho today.  12:20 appointment.  I hope he says I can take this boot off and drive again. 

I got my goose socks in.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 16, 2019)

Just had a good atypical STEMI in a 52 year old female. Slight burning sensation and a little nausea. Elevation in II,III AND avf. 

BAM! Straight to the cath lab, do not pass go, do not collect $200.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 16, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> In other news. Pie.



Pie over cake all day everyday.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 16, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Pie over cake all day everyday.


Agents J and K approve.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 16, 2019)

I got more x rays and now they want an MRI to see if ligaments area messed up.  They said it's an odd break and they're not sure if they need to operate.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 16, 2019)

Ive been going back and forth since about November 4th on whether to do a shoulder mount on my buck from this year. 

Its the first Mature buck ive killed on that piece of public property in 6 years of hunting it. Kind of special to me as its a memory of the year I finally figured that property out. 

So I finally settled that I was going to do a shoulder mount, knowing I would pay extra since I needed a cape. 

Then the wife drops the bombshell. No mounts outside of the garage or the gun room. Well it seems silly to spend $600 for it to collect saw dust in the garage, and the gun room has a pitched ceiling with limited wall space. 

Maybe she wont notice.


----------



## Peak (Dec 16, 2019)

Why not as a centerpiece above the headboard?


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 16, 2019)

Peak said:


> Why not as a centerpiece above the headboard?


I like this idea


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 16, 2019)

I got cleared to drive my POV. I'm off crutches and out if the boot. MRI still looming.  But I feel a lot better.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 17, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Ive been going back and forth since about November 4th on whether to do a shoulder mount on my buck from this year.
> 
> Its the first Mature buck ive killed on that piece of public property in 6 years of hunting it. Kind of special to me as its a memory of the year I finally figured that property out.
> 
> ...


Those are fighting words. Got my duck right up in the kitchen area. I'll give my girl some candles or whatever she wants in there, but that duck stays.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 17, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Those are fighting words. Got my duck right up in the kitchen area. I'll give my girl some candles or whatever she wants in there, but that duck stays.



If my future husband can't cherish our hunting accomplishments by spending hundreds of dollars so their empty plastic eyes can stare at us for eternity as we play Jenga in the livingroom while eating macaroni for dinner,  then I'm honestly not sure it's meant to be.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 17, 2019)

I’m just glad to be where I am.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 17, 2019)

19 degrees yesterday morning and I’m riding my atv to where I hunt to sit on a ridge and look for deer while it’s in the 20’s with a 15 mph wind with gusts in the 30’s-40’s. I must be crazy...


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 17, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> 19 degrees yesterday morning and I’m riding my atv to where I hunt to sit on a ridge and look for deer while it’s in the 20’s with a 15 mph wind with gusts in the 30’s-40’s. I must be crazy...



I'd do the same if I could.  Just make sure you've got hot hands, tags,  snacks


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 17, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I'd do the same if I could.  Just make sure you've got hot hands, tags,  snacks



Have all that except hot hands. It’s a little rough bow hunting in that weather.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 17, 2019)

It's pouring down rain and I just walked into the local diner for lunch. They know me by name and had a cup of coffee waiting. 

That's a great part of being a single medic in a small town. You can connect with the locals.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 17, 2019)

MRI Thursday.  Crossed fingers for my connective tissue being intact and A-okay. 

I moved from a small town so I could get some experience. The big city is... big

15mi , used to be a 10 minute drive. 

Now it's like 25 if there's no delay. 

I can't pop off rounds out my back door or drop a deer and drag it back up the hill. I miss some things.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 17, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Have all that except hot hands. It’s a little rough bow hunting in that weather.



With these wind gusts it’ll take a Robin of Loxley to hit anything...


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 17, 2019)

Qulevrius said:


> With these wind gusts it’ll take a Robin of Loxley to hit anything...



If you start feeling bad,  just do a little bloodletting to release the toxins.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 17, 2019)

You'll get good experience in the city. I've been a city medic for 3 years and you learn quick just from the sheer volume. My annual call volume (just for me) is something like 25% of the  entire county I grew up in. I've had days I go to the trauma bay 3-4 times in a row with different things. That kind of frequency definitely helps.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 17, 2019)

Qulevrius said:


> With these wind gusts it’ll take a Robin of Loxley to hit anything...



I hate hunting in the wind. I've shot a couple deer in the wind, not easy to say the least.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 17, 2019)

For the first time in all my 25 years of life I have wrapped gifts all on the first try with no redo's AND I did it without a single drop of alcohol... I am all that is man.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 17, 2019)

I really need to unfollow the Rescuing Providence guy on Facebook.  I can feel my blood pressure increase every time I read his posts.

Maybe I'll just kill Facebook in general. 🧐


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 17, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Maybe I'll just kill Facebook in general.



Brilliant idea. Social media is Satan’s work and the best open source intel gathering tool. That’s why I’m sticking exclusively to discussion boards.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 17, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Man, this old dude at the gym actually squared up on me like he was gonna punch me, because I called him out on hogging a machine!
> 
> Like the gym has a 30 min express section, 10 or so machines with a stop light, workout on the green light, switch machines on the red. It's for people on their lunch break and/or newbs who dont know what they're doing to just hop in and get a halfway decent full body cycle. I like to use it in the mornings coming off work so I can then justify being lazy at home afterwards (saving lifting free weights for at the station when I'm not crowded by 50 other people lol).
> 
> ...



Sucks because you could either be the guy who beat up an old man, or the guy who got his *** kicked by an old man lol. No win situation, although I find it extremely difficult to walk away from situations like that I force myself to, but if someone lays hands on me then all bets are off.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 17, 2019)

One medic told me my displaced bone fragment was small enough that it would probably just dissolve, but other people are saying that's crazy in your bone does not dissolve. But I thought that it does in certain situations?


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 17, 2019)

Ugh. Both kids have the stomach bug. Now im nervous cause im in the middle of my hitch. 

I have enough OT this month that I wont have to burn any PTO, but I wanted that OT for a reason. 

Also, I dont want to vomit on a patient. I hear thats frowned upon.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 17, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Ugh. Both kids have the stomach bug. Now im nervous cause im in the middle of my hitch.
> 
> I have enough OT this month that I wont have to burn any PTO, but I wanted that OT for a reason.
> 
> Also, I dont want to vomit on a patient. I hear thats frowned upon.



It's called Targeted Emesis Therapy


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 17, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Ugh. Both kids have the stomach bug. Now im nervous cause im in the middle of my hitch.
> 
> I have enough OT this month that I wont have to burn any PTO, but I wanted that OT for a reason.
> 
> Also, I dont want to vomit on a patient. I hear thats frowned upon.


Hit up the Emergent C man! I swear by that stuff!


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 17, 2019)

CANMAN said:


> Hit up the Emergent C man! I swear by that stuff!


Im 20 minutes ahead of you there.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 17, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Ugh. Both kids have the stomach bug. Now im nervous cause im in the middle of my hitch.
> 
> I have enough OT this month that I wont have to burn any PTO, but I wanted that OT for a reason.
> 
> Also, I dont want to vomit on a patient. I hear thats frowned upon.


I was in this exact same situation a week before my family leave. All three heathens had the stomach flu. It was inevitable, I was doomed...

It hit me halfway through a shift. What hurt worse was forfeiting the annual attendance bonus we now receive for perfect attendance.


----------



## Peak (Dec 17, 2019)

Not to be that guy but don't we all work where we have bags of LR and vials of zofran?


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 17, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I have wrapped gifts all on the first try with no redo's *AND I did it without a single drop of alcohol*... I am all that is man.


On behalf of all the Manly Men of the World I find your point refutable.

We will hold your man card in limbo UFN.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 17, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> I really need to unfollow the Rescuing Providence guy on Facebook.  I can feel my blood pressure increase every time I read his posts.
> 
> Maybe I'll just kill Facebook in general. 🧐



I’d love to kill Facebook.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 17, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> On behalf of all the Manly Men of the World I find your point refutable.
> 
> We will hold your man card in limbo UFN.



Planting the trees around my house on the other hand... it was beer 30 and swear words.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 17, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Planting the trees around my house on the other hand... it was beer 30 and swear words.


Reinstated.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 17, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> For the first time in all my 25 years of life I have wrapped gifts all on the first try with no redo's AND I did it without a single drop of alcohol... I am all that is man.


The lack alcohol disproves your last statement.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 17, 2019)

Packed, Uhaul is coming tomorrow, “For All Mankind” marathon on. Great day.

Power move day tomorrow.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 18, 2019)

Bought a 14lbs prime brisket for Christmas Eve dinner. Probably shouldn’t have that be my first brisket attempt on the smoker but why not.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 18, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Bought a 14lbs prime brisket for Christmas Eve dinner. Probably shouldn’t have that be my first brisket attempt on the smoker but why not.



Traeger?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 18, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Traeger?


Camp chef.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 18, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Camp chef.



Let me know how that works out. I've always done prime rib in the oven. Turns out amazing every time.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 18, 2019)

vs


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 18, 2019)

Does anyone have a good reference guide for inflating pediatric ETT cuffs? We've recently switched to them. I know the bulb can be used as a test on tubes, but considering the infrequency in which we intubate a kid, I'd like to keep a cheat sheet with our broselow tapes.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 18, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Does anyone have a good reference guide for inflating pediatric ETT cuffs? We've recently switched to them. I know the bulb can be used as a test on tubes, but considering the infrequency in which we intubate a kid, I'd like to keep a cheat sheet with our broselow tapes.


A cuff manometer


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 18, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> A cuff manometer


This


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 18, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Does anyone have a good reference guide for inflating pediatric ETT cuffs? We've recently switched to them. I know the bulb can be used as a test on tubes, but considering the infrequency in which we intubate a kid, I'd like to keep a cheat sheet with our broselow tapes.



I’m not aware of any guideline for how much to inflate ped cuffs. There’s so much variation in tracheal size between kids of the same ages & weights that I don’t know how that would work.

Don’t your pediatric tubes have the max cuff volume printed on the pilot ballon? Or at least on the packaging? That’s a good starting point.

A manometer really is the best way. If you can’t get one of those added to your airway kit (they really should be used on adults, too), a leak test is a decent alternative. That can be challenging to do in the field though, so if you have short transport times, I personally (some would disagree with me) think it’s acceptable to use the “squeeze test”: inflate the cuff until the balloon starts to feels taught, but not firm.


----------



## Peak (Dec 18, 2019)

We don't even use a manometer that often, it gets pretty tricky when you're trying to adjust the the cuff pressure on a 3.5 tube. You also can't use them on water cuff trachs 

We typically just go until there isn't evidence of leak. You can certainly listen for it, or if you are using a vent look at your waveform, I vs E volumes, and pressures.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 18, 2019)

My wife left me a few subtle hints about Christmas gifts. 

“Buy me that Littmann stethoscope with chocolate tubing and bronze bell and black oil Dansko shoes. And that’s it!”

Copy that.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 18, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> My wife left me a few subtle hints about Christmas gifts.
> 
> “Buy me that Littmann stethoscope with chocolate tubing and bronze bell and black oil Dansko shoes. And that’s it!”
> 
> Copy that.



Pfft, mine just texted me an itemized Amazon shopping list. “It’s ok babe, you don’t have to get _all_ of it for me.”


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 18, 2019)

Qulevrius said:


> Pfft, mine just texted me an itemized Amazon shopping list. “It’s ok babe, you don’t have to get _all_ of it for me.”


You don’t _have _to.... but you really really should get _all _of it.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 18, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You don’t _have _to.... but you really really should get _all _of it.



I hate that crap just tell me what you want damn you.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 18, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I hate that crap just tell me what you want damn you.


Don’t we all. Almost as bad as the dreaded “I’m fine”.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 18, 2019)

@Remi I haven't actually opened one to look and test it, these are a very recent change.

I don't know that I could get them added to our kit, but I do think I could make a pretty good case for them being on the supervisor truck. We do have short transport times though, so while I've played around with the bulbs, I am just trying to make sure whatever I put out is simple and effective.

@Peak we don't have vents on every truck. Now we might be able to get supervisors to take vents on all peds arrests (we just got T1's), but as of now it's just using a BVM. Now if that becomes our new standard, then that would be an option.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 19, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I hate that crap just tell me what you want damn you.



Well, she _kinda_ did


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 19, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> My wife left me a few subtle hints about Christmas gifts.
> 
> “Buy me that Littmann stethoscope with chocolate tubing and bronze bell and black oil Dansko shoes. And that’s it!”
> 
> Copy that.



I'm torn between the stand mixer and drill.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 19, 2019)

Lo2w said:


> I'm torn between the stand mixer and drill.


Just make sure you're not too close to this while you're between the stand mixer and drill...


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 19, 2019)

Lo2w said:


> I'm torn between the stand mixer and drill.



Is that what the woman asked for or is that for you ?


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 19, 2019)

Per the PA from ortho 1, my injury is "impressive" and he's not really sure how it's possible.  I'll "Definitely" need surgery and that's why I'm being referred to a foot/ankle only surgeon. Because I guess it's that jacked up? But I'm walking again without a boot or crutches,  per ortho 1. It might be long term issues that need surgery.  Something about my talus not being connected to my tibia or something.  

Workman's comp adjuster is delaying things on all fronts.  Says she doesn't have the info why I need to see yet another specialist. So the new dr can't get approval for the consult. 

As far as Christmas gifts go,  my dad always requests super expensive things that I can never afford.  But I got my good sister a knife with a seatbelt cutter and glass breaker and got a custom digital painting of a budgie of hers that passed away.  

My mom has a list that I'm getting a book from. She reads a lot of books. 

But I'm not sure when I'll see them next. I don't have to. 

Ah,  holidays.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 19, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Workman's comp adjuster is delaying things on all fronts.



Thats typical


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 19, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Thats typical



No kidding. If Dragon Claw  can get it, get a WC Attorney and have them protect you. They will be paid from the settlement.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 19, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> No kidding. If Dragon Claw  can get it, get a WC Attorney and have them protect you. They will be paid from the settlement.



My buddy went out on work related injury and from not only him, but others who have gone out on injury I'm making it a personal mission to not get injured. It sounds like a serious pain in the *** just to get simple procedures like MRI's done on work comp.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 19, 2019)

I had an exposure and what was funny is that workers comp was the easy one.  The billing department of the hospital was a pain in the *** as they refused to send the bill to wc.  Wc said they had to receive it from the biller directly but said the second they get it they will pay it.  Which they did.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 19, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> No kidding. If Dragon Claw  can get it, get a WC Attorney and have them protect you. They will be paid from the settlement.



Settlement. Is being slow enough? I mean,  it's been 2 weeks. What's reasonable for getting stuff done?

The dr told me they wanted to schedule me,  but the lady wasn't returning her calls. 

But the lady said she had a family emergency last week and the phone lines had issues.  I guess if they truly had phone issues,  nothing can BSE done,  but if she had an emergency, shouldn't someone have covered her workload? How much work does she actually have? (Not that y'all would know that last bit)


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 19, 2019)

Oh and another thing.

The MRI imaging center couldn't tell me the results immediately. They don't have a dr on staff (or someone "allowed" to) or something, that's reasonable for the imaging center. They sent a copy of the reports to the referring dr (Not the dr I'll go to for the surgery or the person who needs them), so I had them send them to the new dr, but they wouldn't even read what was on the report. At this point, they're not interpreting anything, just reading notes. They said they can't release me info to me without permission from a dr. (Which one, I don't know).

So this whole time, I'm wondering if I'm risking messing up my foot by walking on it (With a limp). They know, but they won't tell me. 

I have a CD of the MRI, and I tried to look at it, but I can't tell. It's all just blobs. I can see the bones in it, but that's really it. I didn't think it would be this hard.


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 19, 2019)

Think about years between services. Seriously, they DO NOT CARE about your well being. They ONLY care about saving money. An attorney will force them to provide care in a timely matter and fight for you.

You have the right to copies of ALL tests and findings.

If it hurts, don’t walk on it. Did you go to a Doc in the box and is that the treating MD?


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 19, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> Think about years between services. Seriously, they DO NOT CARE about your well being. They ONLY care about saving money. An attorney will force them to provide care in a timely matter and fight for you.
> 
> You have the right to copies of ALL tests and findings.
> 
> If it hurts, don’t walk on it. Did you go to a Doc in the box and is that the treating MD?




It doesn't really hurt, the crutches and boot were more cumbersome and the boot was a big weight on my foot that pulled more and more each day it seems. I'm cleared by the dr to walk without crutches or the boot and to drive. My range of motion is a little limited or strained, but it really only hurts when I'm putting my tighter fitting work boots on or off or when the dr who is not treating me went all "Does _this_ hurt?" and then manipulated my foot painfully while he said dr mumbo jumbo at record speed to his scribe.

But they said I really did a number on it, so they'd rather me see the guy who only does foot/ankle issues because he could do a good job. But they didn't even want to entertain the idea of me not having surgery, back to something about my Talus. 

I'm kinda worried about a surgery though. I only get 4 months of light duty, and then I'm at home with no pay. I can't afford to not work. I'm already not getting OT and can't get bonuses and I've missed out on holiday pay and will again. I really hoped the MRI and new X rays would show that it will heal on it's own and in a week or so (I know, I'm dumb, I just wanted good news) I'd be back to being on a truck by Christmas. I'd rather be there than worry about family issues or (obviously), money issues.

This really sucks and I feel like I failed everyone.


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 19, 2019)

You didn’t fail ANYONE.  You only fail if you don’t take care of YOURSELF.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 19, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> You didn’t fail ANYONE.  You only fail if you don’t take care of YOURSELF.



Yeah,  but I wasn't careful and I didn't think things through enough.  I had the data,  it just didn't compute (that it was a bad idea to try to lift someone so heavy). 

I mean,  I was not taught or told the mandatory 2 person lift we're supposed to have. And I heard my FTO almost lost his position (heresay, who knows). But he's not a babysitter,  right? I'm an adult accountable for my actions.  I dropped a pt and lucky the gurney didn't tip. 

How can I not feel stupid,  even if I didn't get hovered over by my FTO?


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 19, 2019)

You are in the Rookie self blame mode. Get out of it. Your “FTO” ( how I HATE that title), screwed up in training you.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 19, 2019)

All moved up!


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 19, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> All moved up!



Ah,  good news.  How's the new place?


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 19, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> You are in the Rookie self blame mode. Get out of it. Your “FTO” ( how I HATE that title), screwed up in training you.



I've just had a lot of time to mull things over and you can't think that I wasn't being dumb,  even if my FTO watched it happen.

The bruises that won't heal and haven't changed.  My limp. The effort of putting on my boot. Every paper I go through on light duty. Looking at my watch knowing my crew would be EOSing right about then. It's just a big reminder and I'd be lying if I said it wasn't getting to me.


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 19, 2019)

Um...you have YEARS to work, unless you keep messing up your foot. Better to learn to handle this stuff now, then later.

Your “FTO” is a jackass and should be sued for failure to train resulting in an injury.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 19, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> Um...you have YEARS to work, unless you keep messing up your foot. Better to learn to handle this stuff now, then later.
> 
> Your “FTO” is a jackass and should be sued for failure to train resulting in an injury.



Yeah,  I'm going to get out there ASAP. I'm young,  I'm in mostly good health prior to the accident,  I should heal. I'm not worried about scars or anything from surgery. But I've never had surgery before and that's kind of scaring me. What if I get staph from them not cleaning instruments properly,  or what if it doesn't heal right and it's worse.  What if I need several surgeries? Don't some people straight up die in minor surgeries?

I really don't want surgery. But the PA made it seem like if I didn't want issues down the road,  I'd need it. 

I'm going to get it though. I just keep overthinking everything. I just need to take a breath and calm myself down.  What's most concerning is the recovery time of 6-8 weeks after surgery. It feels like I'm resetting my progress. Like I won't be able to drive again or do anything. 

The dr said usually breaking this part of your bone doesn't need surgery but said something about how it's pushed in or something and it needs surgery.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 19, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Yeah,  but I wasn't careful and I didn't think things through enough.  I had the data,  it just didn't compute (that it was a bad idea to try to lift someone so heavy).
> 
> I mean,  I was not taught or told the mandatory 2 person lift we're supposed to have. And I heard my FTO almost lost his position (heresay, who knows). But he's not a babysitter,  right? I'm an adult accountable for my actions.  I dropped a pt and lucky the gurney didn't tip.
> 
> How can I not feel stupid,  even if I didn't get hovered over by my FTO?



I don't mean to be THAT guy and I don't mean to be the stereotypical "old salty vet" but it happened... get over it and move on...


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 19, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I don't mean to be THAT guy and I don't mean to be the stereotypical "old salty vet" but it happened... get over it and move on...



I mean,  you're right.  Cause.. if you can't tell,  I'll stir on things forever.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 19, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I mean,  you're right.  Cause.. if you can't tell,  I'll stir on things forever.



Yeah... you need to drop that habit like 3rd period algebra cause you won't last long in this business.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 19, 2019)

Okay.  So how do you get over it? How do you get over things?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 19, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Okay.  So how do you get over it? How do you get over things?



Put it behind you and move on

Edit: this is coming from a guy whose lost mentors, friends, had his *** chewed, made mistakes, and been hurt. Learn from your mistakes, don't do it again, and press forward.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 19, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Put it behind you and move on



Yeah but with like IKEA directions. Because I'm sure y'all have seen me stress vomit words onto this thread before. I do not understand how one simply doesn't care anymore without becoming globally apathetic.

Edit: Not saying you are,  but I feel like I would be n


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 19, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Yeah... you need to drop that habit like 3rd period algebra cause you won't last long in this business.


I mean you’re hardly old, salty, or a vet😄...

But, I pick up what you’re putting down.

@DragonClaw, get thicker skin. Also, maybe create your own thread so we can offer suggestions as needed. Something I believe @CALEMT already eluded to. BOL.

Also, _The Green Book_- excellent movie.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 19, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> I mean you’re hardly old, salty, or a vet😄...



With all the damn OT I work I'll be there before I know it lol.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 19, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> this is coming from a guy whose lost mentors, friends, had his *** chewed, made mistakes, and been hurt. Learn from your mistakes, don't do it again, and press forward.


This. This is called growth. We’ve all gone through this. Welcome to adulthood.

All of it is invaluable, again, often in hindsight. Lead ‘em to water, you can’t force’ em to drink it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 20, 2019)

Okay,  new topic.  

I've been cooking about 85% of my meals and homemade is so much better. Anyone have any recipes they love? 

Hosin sauce and rice is a new favorite.  Pineapple in quesadillas is actually pretty good.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 20, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Okay,  new topic.
> 
> I've been cooking about 85% of my meals and homemade is so much better. Anyone have any recipes they love?
> 
> Hosin sauce and rice is a new favorite.  Pineapple in quesadillas is actually pretty good.


shakshuka


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 20, 2019)

Just saw Rise of Skywalker. In a word, it is Epic!


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 20, 2019)

This screams I have a one year old. Haha


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 20, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> Think about years between services. Seriously, they DO NOT CARE about your well being. They ONLY care about saving money.



This.
Applies to big business in a nutshell.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 20, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> This.
> Applies to big business in a nutshell.



What do you mean years between services?


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 20, 2019)

I mean that it can take years to clear or finalize a claim. That includes ongoing treatment etc.

A T T O R N E Y.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 20, 2019)

Qulevrius said:


> Is that what the woman asked for or is that for you ?



No, those are the hints she dropped. Same girl that took me to a gun show on Valentine's day.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 20, 2019)

Lo2w said:


> No, those are the hints she dropped. Same girl that took me to a gun show on Valentine's day.



When a woman asks for a drill for Xmas, it’s time to reevaluate your manstrategy. Jussayin’.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 21, 2019)

Watching Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer and Yukon Cornelius is definitely an operator. Inserts via dogsled and with help from locals defeats an enemy, saves the town, and doesn't take credit for it.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 21, 2019)

I made it six days fighting off the nasty bug and it hit me tonight. No vomiting yet, I can handle this if I dont vomit. 

Really the worst part is I have the girls by myself for the next two days.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 21, 2019)

Used my new Ninja Foodi Tendercrisp (air fryer/pressure cooker combo) to make a Coq au Vin dish (chicken and wine.... with bacon) 

Turned out pretty well, seared up the bacon and veggies, pressure cooked the chicken then finished off with an air fry, worked nicely, crispy chicken skin, juicy cooked chicken. Paired very nicely with bacon. I think I'll take the Foodi to station for my next cook shift.


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 22, 2019)

What wine did you serve?


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 22, 2019)

I just used a white cooking wine, nothing fancy. I did a version of the recipe a few weeks back in the regular pan with a red, but I didn't like that one as much


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 22, 2019)

New me used to think these days of running call volumes in the teens in a 12 hour shift we're a fun challenge...and every so often I still do....but ****, this is just plain tiring to do daily.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 22, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> New me used to think these days of running call volumes in the teens in a 12 hour shift we're a fun challenge...and every so often I still do....but ****, this is just plain tiring to do daily.



My last 2 days I ran a total of 3 calls. Cancelled by BLS on two. Moving ALS providers to fly cars was the best decision we’ve made. 

If I was stuck on an ambulance, I would have been out of service for a 90 minute time on task minor BLS level call. Instead, I was available for the next one in minutes. Hallelujah.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 22, 2019)

Well that was an interesting call, not so much the  all itself (homeless person found altered (ETOH) on the sidewalk) but the response. It was along a perimeter road at the airport, so both us and ARFF had jurisdiction. (ARFF is a State run agency)

So we had State Sheriffs on scene (yeah another oddity, because City&Counties are a single combined, State police are the Sheriff's...), State Crash sent a crash truck _And _their structure engine. 

We showed up in a Rev (RRV, Rapid Response Vehicle) as opposed to the Quint (standard for medicals, take the Rev, everything else take the big truck).

AMR who is contracted for airport response had a supervisor/QRV show up alongside a regular City&County EMS ambulance.

All for one drink homeless dude... and here I thought LA Co was nuts haha

...
Otherwise apparently I'm now a black cloud? This shift was only a pm 12 hrs (2000-0800) and ran 3 calls (lift assist, and two medicals counting that one) which were the only calls they had all shift lol. 
Although I dispute the black cloud status since in my last 3 shift cycle at my regular engine we only ever had one call, and my last 4 days, where I worked 2 different OT shifts at two of the busier engine companies, only one call between them as well lol so I think that was just their regular cloud raining on me haha
...
And in directionlessness... I still have ingredients for the Coq au Vin, and a bottle if Sherry, so I think I'm going to try that to compare to the red and white, taste test winner gonna find itself being made at station on my next cook shift lol


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 22, 2019)

Hawaii is an expensive state!


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 22, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Okay,  new topic.
> 
> I've been cooking about 85% of my meals and homemade is so much better. Anyone have any recipes they love?
> 
> Hosin sauce and rice is a new favorite.  Pineapple in quesadillas is actually pretty good.


-Reverse seared steak. The how is pretty universal.
-Mascarpone cheese and minced garlic makes a damn good mashed potato.
-When making key lime pie, hand make your crust, filling, and whipped cream.
-A decent bar of chocolate, milk, cocoa powder is the bare minimum you should do for hot chocolate.
-Home made taco seasoning is easy to make and ground beef is cheap
-Pan seared asparagus is easy. Olive oil, butter, minced garlic.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 22, 2019)

C’mon Seahawks!!! Got to do better than this!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 22, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> -Reverse seared steak. The how is pretty universal.
> -Mascarpone cheese and minced garlic makes a damn good mashed potato.
> -When making key lime pie, hand make your crust, filling, and whipped cream.
> -A decent bar of chocolate, milk, cocoa powder is the bare minimum you should do for hot chocolate.
> ...


Iron chef over here!


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 22, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> C’mon Seahawks!!! Got to do better than this!



I do not like the team.  Out of the live mascots they have, none of them are actually an Osprey.  I've been lied to and led astray.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 22, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> Iron chef over here!


I actually love to cook. Some days like today I just do a premade rice mix and taco seasoning. Other days it's venison tenderloin with nicely done up sides and homemade cupcakes.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 22, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> I actually love to cook. Some days like today I just do a premade rice mix and taco seasoning. Other days it's venison tenderloin with nicely done up sides and homemade cupcakes.



And for "those" days theres Taco Bell.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 22, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> And for "those" days theres Taco Bell.


In-n-Out


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 22, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> In-n-Out



You act like he A) has money for In-n-Out and B) he lives near an In-n-Out


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 22, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> You act like he A) has money for In-n-Out and B) he lives near an In-n-Out


He’s serving up venison tenderloins and mascarpone cheese mashed potatoes. He’s got all the monies.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 22, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> -Reverse seared steak. The how is pretty universal.



Only way I'll cook mine now. Nice thick bone in ribeye.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 22, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> In-n-Out



Misspelled whataburger


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 22, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Misspelled whataburger



Ah yes... another thing about Texas that sucks.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 22, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Ah yes... another thing about Texas that sucks.



Didn't know you'd been here or are here


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 22, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Ah yes... another thing about Texas that sucks.


Lol


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 22, 2019)

I'll be more impressed when what a burger gets on five guy's level.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 22, 2019)

Lo2w said:


> Only way I'll cook mine now. Nice thick bone in ribeye.


I tend to stick with sirloin or filet, but I've definitely bought stuff solely to cook steak this way.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 22, 2019)

Was watching that greatest of Christmas movies, Die Hard, and I just had to pause at a scene where a gas station sign in the background listed 1988 gas prices for Century City at 74cents/gallon #jealous


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 22, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Was watching that greatest of Christmas movies, Die Hard, and I just had to pause at a scene where a gas station sign in the background listed 1988 gas prices for Century City at 74cents/gallon #jealous



When I first got my liscense it hit .99 a few times, but was usually around 1.15-1.30. I loved being able to fill my tank, get a coke and candy bar and still have change off a 20


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 23, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Was watching that greatest of Christmas movies, Die Hard, and I just had to pause at a scene where a gas station sign in the background listed 1988 gas prices for Century City at 74cents/gallon #jealous


Yippee Kay Ya...! Classic. I used to love playing the video game on the original PlayStation console.

I don’t remember what gas prices were when I first started driving, but I feel like it’s one of those things people always gripe about until hindsight hits them.

So in another couple of decades when it’s in the teens...yeah. Good old inflation.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 23, 2019)

Don’t remember the gas prices either, but a long time ago a pack of Marlboro reds used to be $1.20


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 23, 2019)

I started driving in 86. It was pretty cheap back then. Well under a buck a gallon.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 23, 2019)

Qulevrius said:


> Don’t remember the gas prices either, but a long time ago a pack of Marlboro reds used to be $1.20



When I was dipping a can of Copenhagen was like ~3 something and Copenhagen mint was $3.79 is what I used to pay. Now it’s like $7 glad I quit...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 23, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> I'll be more impressed when what a burger gets on five guy's level.


I could live on Five Guys.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 23, 2019)

If anyone knows about worker's comp lawyers,  I could use some advice.

I called one and according to them,  the insurance company is part of my company so they can't be sued,  but if I wanted to hire them to get me treatment,  I'd have to agree to only get 45% of a paycheck? Does that even sound right? How can anyone live off of that?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 23, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> And for "those" days theres Taco Bell.





SandpitMedic said:


> In-n-Out


That describes eating at Tao Bell perfectly.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 23, 2019)

Remi said:


> I could live on Five Guys.


Must....resist.....urge.....

You might want to rephrase that


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 23, 2019)

Remi said:


> I could live on Five Guys.



Bro... keep it PG... there’s children on here.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 23, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> That describes eating at Tao Bell perfectly.



I actually like cheesey gorditas. 

But I didn't grow up on home cooking,  so,  that might be why


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 23, 2019)

After much deliberation, soul searching and colourful rhetoric (the latter was aimed at the family’s CFO) I used my HD store credit and whatever Pro coupons I had and got an M18 18V kit. Nothing too fancy, just a drill/driver and an impact wrench but damn, it was worth every penny. 1500lbs of torque, oh boy. No more stripped screws. If only I had more time to finish restoring the 113-series table saw I’ve worked on for the past 5 months...


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 23, 2019)

Qulevrius said:


> After much deliberation, soul searching and colourful rhetoric (the latter was aimed at the family’s CFO) I used my HD store credit and whatever Pro coupons I had and got an M18 18V kit. Nothing too fancy, just a drill/driver and an impact wrench but damn, it was worth every penny. 1500lbs of torque, oh boy. No more stripped screws. If only I had more time to finish restoring the 113-series table saw I’ve worked on for the past 5 months...



I left home and all my father's tools. I have a few screwdrivers and bits.  Nothing battery. I don't have have a counter sink or spade bit. 

Left the welder behind. The nice Milwaukee set,  his old dewalt.  

Time to get my own tools.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 23, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I left home and all my father's tools. I have a few screwdrivers and bits. Nothing battery. I don't have have a counter sink or spade bit.
> 
> Left the welder behind. The nice Milwaukee set, his old dewalt.
> 
> Time to get my own tools.



If you don’t do anything professionally, a 7-piece cordless Ryobi kit is all you need. It’ll do the job just fine if you don’t abuse it every day. With me, it’s a different story since I moonlight as a handyman and had outgrown the low end tools quite some time ago. But even so, I’ve gone by with the bare essentials for years and the only power tools I had was a Hitachi corded hammer drill and a cordless skilsaw.


----------



## dutemplar (Dec 23, 2019)

Haven’t been chatting much, or logging in much lately.  Too busy.
Wife is knocked up, expecting two boys.  Theoretical due date 31Jan but she’s doing the preeclampsia dance and at 33w5d is a “next time her BP goes over 145/95, game on!”

Generally getting tired here.  A couple of good people are getting ready to leave, and the schedule just keeps wearing me down.  I understand why almost all of the new parents rapidly eject from here.  Browsing options for semiretirement in Turkey, Cyprus, Spain (coastal) or theoretically back to the US with a bunch of paperwork and wife visa.  With better timing, the jobs notice for an instructor at Ft Sam for SOMC would be interesting.  US EMS, yea no... I know I got too spoiled here for that.  

If the permits/ licenses weren’t so bad, moving to Bodrum and opening a small “scotch style” distillery would be game on for October.  

But hey, cheers!


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 23, 2019)

Qulevrius said:


> If you don’t do anything professionally, a 7-piece cordless Ryobi kit is all you need. It’ll do the job just fine if you don’t abuse it every day. With me, it’s a different story since I moonlight as a handyman and had outgrown the low end tools quite some time ago. But even so, I’ve gone by with the bare essentials for years and the only power tools I had was a Hitachi corded hammer drill and a cordless skilsaw.



Well,  I like to make professional grade things,  if given the chance. But I'm not snap on budget ready


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 23, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Well, I like to make professional grade things, if given the chance. But I'm not snap on budget ready



We’re not talking about the _quality_ of the work you can theoretically do. Doing stuff professionally means you’re being paid for what you do. Your tools are an investment that lets you tackle bigger jobs and do it quicker so you can move on to the next one and make more money. 

Besides, power tools don’t make you a good craftsman. People over the centuries had made spectacular things with hand tools, and you can get everything you need for less than $200 if you’re willing to look around.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 23, 2019)

dutemplar said:


> Haven’t been chatting much, or logging in much lately.  Too busy.
> Wife is knocked up, expecting two boys.  Theoretical due date 31Jan but she’s doing the preeclampsia dance and at 33w5d is a “next time her BP goes over 145/95, game on!”
> 
> Generally getting tired here.  A couple of good people are getting ready to leave, and the schedule just keeps wearing me down.  I understand why almost all of the new parents rapidly eject from here.  Browsing options for semiretirement in Turkey, Cyprus, Spain (coastal) or theoretically back to the US with a bunch of paperwork and wife visa.  With better timing, the jobs notice for an instructor at Ft Sam for SOMC would be interesting.  US EMS, yea no... I know I got too spoiled here for that.
> ...


Heyyyyy brother! Congratulations!
PM inbound.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 23, 2019)

Dang, burned my bacon this morning. Good thing is that means it's just extra crispy and still good!

And I discovered a forgotten about carton of eggs in the back of my fridge. Anyone know a way to see if they're still good? If they are, I kinda wanna use them up before taking off for vacation next week, I know I could just make a big scramble, but anyone know any good egg recipes to use them all up?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 23, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Anyone know a way to see if they're still good?



Do they float in water?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 23, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Do they float in water?


Isn't that a hard boiled vs not hard boiled thing?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 23, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> Isn't that a hard boiled vs not hard boiled thing?


It might be but it is supposed to work for non-boiled eggs also. If they sink in the water then they are supposed to still be good. If they float then they are bad.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 23, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> It might be but it is supposed to work for non-boiled eggs also. If they sink in the water then they are supposed to still be good. If they float then they are bad.


I see. I hate eggs. Eggo's though.....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 23, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> I see. I hate eggs. Eggo's though.....


Ok Eleven...


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 23, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> It might be but it is supposed to work for non-boiled eggs also. If they sink in the water then they are supposed to still be good. If they float then they are bad.



This. And yes it works.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 23, 2019)

I had Eggos with my eggs and bacon 😋 will check the floating thing... they all sank, so I guess they're still good. But now to figure out how to use up a dozen and a half eggs with only a couple off days from work before vacation, not sure they'll still be good in another 2-3 weeks time..

Also I tried the Sherry version of Coq au Vin. Unfortunately I ran out of tomato paste so the sauce ended up a lot more soupy than I wanted, and even the Sherry was the same brand of Cooking Wine as the red and white (Holland House) I felt like it was stronger... taste was good, but if I was gonna do this at work I'd stick with the white.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 23, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> I had Eggos with my eggs and bacon  will check the floating thing... they all sank, so I guess they're still good. But now to figure out how to use up a dozen and a half eggs with only a couple off days from work before vacation, not sure they'll still be good in another 2-3 weeks time...



Get rid of the yolk, store the whites. You have a much better chance to use up all the whites before they go bad and there’s a lot you can do with it. Casseroles (use it as a binder instead of starch), crepes/pancakes, pasties or pies (use it for the dough) or just make omelettes. The possibilities for application are vast.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 23, 2019)

Qulevrius said:


> After much deliberation, soul searching and colourful rhetoric (the latter was aimed at the family’s CFO) I used my HD store credit and whatever Pro coupons I had and got an M18 18V kit. Nothing too fancy, just a drill/driver and an impact wrench but damn, it was worth every penny. 1500lbs of torque, oh boy. No more stripped screws. If only I had more time to finish restoring the 113-series table saw I’ve worked on for the past 5 months...



Their cordless ratchet is pretty fancy. Def on my short list of things to purchase that I really don't need....


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 23, 2019)

CANMAN said:


> Their cordless ratchet is pretty fancy. Def on my short list of things to purchase that I really don't need....



I managed to snatch it on a holiday sale for $150. Drill/driver, impact, charger, 2 batteries and a bag. For a Milwaukee, it can’t get any cheaper. Been using it for a couple of weeks and the impact alone significantly shortens the job times. That’s a godsend for a contractor and the tools are definitely paying for themselves.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 23, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Ok Eleven...


Not tracking.


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 23, 2019)

Stranger Things. Netflix. It RULES!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 23, 2019)

CANMAN said:


> Their cordless ratchet is pretty fancy. Def on my short list of things to purchase that I really don't need....



For some odd reason I feel the sudden need to run to Sears, Lowes, or Home Depot to buy tools.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 23, 2019)

Qulevrius said:


> I managed to snatch it on a holiday sale for $150. Drill/driver, impact, charger, 2 batteries and a bag. For a Milwaukee, it can’t get any cheaper. Been using it for a couple of weeks and the impact alone significantly shortens the job times. That’s a godsend for a contractor and the tools are definitely paying for themselves.


Dewalt at Home Depot has been having the same deal.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 23, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Dewalt at Home Depot has been having the same deal.



All their major brands had the same deals. DW, Milwaukee, Makita and (oh the horror) Ridgid. Milwaukee is the best bang for the buck specs wise, Makita’s LXT kit was the 2nd best. I’m not a fan of DW tools in general, except for their jobsite saws and that is primarily because of their awesome rack & pinion fence.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 23, 2019)

Finally cleaned up enough to use my Roborock S6 robo vacuum for the first time today. So far so good! Now I gotta play with the mopping feature

Also started watching The Marvelous Mrs Maisel on Amazon Prime, 20 min into the pilot, and so far its cutesy and funny


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 23, 2019)

Oh. Never seen Stranger Things, but if it involves Eggo’s it might be worth a watch. 
I can taste it in my minds eye.


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 24, 2019)

Avoid The Upside Down. Just a friendly warning...


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 24, 2019)

Since we’re talking Netflix. The Witcher - for anyone who hasn’t read the books, it’s gonna be a tough watch. Season 1 got storylines from multiple books going parallel, with different timelines at the same time. The show is great, although I feel like they mucked up Triss Merigold’s character.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 24, 2019)

Qulevrius said:


> Since we’re talking Netflix. The Witcher - for anyone who hasn’t read the books, it’s gonna be a tough watch. Season 1 got storylines from multiple books going parallel, with different timelines at the same time. The show is great, although I feel like they mucked up Triss Merigold’s character.


I knew there was a video game series l, but not any books.
Some of the guys at the station I worked OT at the other day were watching it, seemed interesting. 

So I am actually watching S1 E1 right now lol

For some reason after S1 of Stranger Things, I never got around to starting S2, but I've started a few different series today, and was already thinking of starting it back up lol


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 24, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> I knew there was a video game series l, but not any books.
> Some of the guys at the station I worked OT at the other day were watching it, seemed interesting.
> 
> So I am actually watching S1 E1 right now lol
> ...



Stranger Things has this wonderful feeling of Goonies mixed with E.T., and the child actors are terrific. They’re supposed to wrap up the show with S5.

The Witcher (both the games and the show) is based on a series of books by Andrzej Sapkowski. The 1st few books were just a bunch of short stories, and in the show that’s what Geralt and Yennefer’s storylines are. Ciri isn’t mentioned at all until Blood of the Elves which is the first full novel in the series, but the show runs her storyline and timeline parallel. Can be pretty confusing to someone who isn’t familiar with the lore.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 24, 2019)

Hope we got the Christmas rush done today. Worked at our 16 bed freestanding and at our busiest we had 31-32 patients on the board. In my 12 hours I dont think we ever went under 12-15 on the board. 

What happened to staying home with Ginger Ale and the Price is Right when you have the sniffles?


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 24, 2019)

...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2019)

I have a set of Ryobi power tools. For the small around the house projects, it works great for me. And, I love the fact that I can buy a gadget and the batteries are interchangeable. The brad nailer is awesome. 

And in other news, my kiddo has pink eye. That puts the kabosh on the Christmas party we were planning on attending. Giving pink eye to all your friends kids is frowned on. 

Who’s working tomorrow? Me. I’m the shift supe and I’m hoping it’ll be uneventful. There’s not much worse than a Christmas code. :/


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 24, 2019)

My wife won't let me watch season 4 of the expanse untill she is caught up... So we watched the first two episodes last night...  It is fun to rewatch but I'm dieing to know where season 4 goes!


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 24, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> My wife won't let me watch season 4 of the expanse untill she is caught up... So we watched the first two episodes last night... It is fun to rewatch but I'm dieing to know where season 4 goes!



Yeah, they do that... I had to rewatch season 1 to 3 of S.H.I.E.L.D but now I’m just letting the woman catch up while I’m doing something else


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 24, 2019)

Prime rib is seasoned and ready to be cooked at work tomorrow.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 24, 2019)

Oh wow, so I'm working OT today, and a guy this crew did CPR on on Halloween comes walking into the station, walking talking, delivering a Christmas present to the crew for saving his life.

Apparently the guy coded while he was on an at home dialysis machine and they had to figure out how to shut it off/disconnect, but apparently they got it in the right order

Now that's a save


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 24, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Prime rib is seasoned and ready to be cooked at work tomorrow.



Im cooking ours today...mmmmmmmmmm...horseradish...


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 24, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> Im cooking ours today...mmmmmmmmmm...horseradish...



Au jus > horseradish for prime rib.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 24, 2019)

Yeah Prime Rib is our cook plan tomorrow too lol


----------



## Tigger (Dec 24, 2019)

My Lt and I are both working extra today and he volunteered to ride the ambulance with me today, rad!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm doing steak tips and mashed potatoes.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 24, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> My wife won't let me watch season 4 of the expanse untill she is caught up... So we watched the first two episodes last night...  It is fun to rewatch but I'm dieing to know where season 4 goes!


Been wanting to watch this.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 24, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> Been wanting to watch this.



It’s a great show. I picked up the 1st book too, it’s very good.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 24, 2019)

You can read?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 24, 2019)

So all this news about the paramedic who killed his wife using visine eye drops is causing some very interesting Facebook comments.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 24, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Oh wow, so I'm working OT today, and a guy this crew did CPR on on Halloween comes walking into the station, walking talking, delivering a Christmas present to the crew for saving his life.
> 
> Apparently the guy coded while he was on an at home dialysis machine and they had to figure out how to shut it off/disconnect, but apparently they got it in the right order
> 
> Now that's a save


If someone I coded came in, walking, talking, neuro intact, that would be a great present unto itself.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 24, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> You can read?



Ve-wy slow-eh-lee.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> So all this news about the paramedic who killed his wife using visine eye drops is causing some very interesting Facebook comments.



He just couldn't see himself staying married...

too soon?


----------



## Peak (Dec 24, 2019)

Akulahawk said:


> If someone I coded came in, walking, talking, neuro intact, that would be a great present unto itself.



The last one I had refuses to look or talk to us now. Stupid toddler stranger anxiety. He is cute and 100% on track every time his parents bring him in to visit though.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 24, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> So all this news about the paramedic who killed his wife using visine eye drops is causing some very interesting Facebook comments.


Yeah, quite interesting.


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 24, 2019)

Link for the story?

Prime Rib is in our tummies. Another well done, RARE, meal. Avec Champagne of course!


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 25, 2019)

Off for Christmas and New Years thanks to FTO’s scheduled PTO. 12/10 super OK with it. Lots of unpacking and setup. Settling into new community, family, etc.

I can safely say I don’t understand tools beyond like hammers and drill and stuff. Not my thing.

also, “For All Mankind” on Apple+ is AMAZING. And should be watched.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 25, 2019)

I really don't wanna subscribe to yet another streaming service (I already have Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime, AND Disney Plus...) and dont have any Apple products.... but dang if Apple TV isn't sorely tempting me with their exclusives...


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 25, 2019)

Peak said:


> The last one I had refuses to look or talk to us now. Stupid toddler stranger anxiety. He is cute and 100% on track every time his parents bring him in to visit though.


For toddlers... I'd be good with that!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas ya filthy animals.


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 25, 2019)

Classic!


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 25, 2019)

Hoh man, dispatched on the 2and alarm for a report of a fully involved structure fire, juuuusssstt as we pull up on scene "Fire under control, all 2nd alarm companies can cancel"


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 26, 2019)

People are such *******s....rounded out the final hour of Christmas with a double homicide. Holidays have been bad lately.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 26, 2019)

That sucks, man. I know the feeling, last year we had a DOA at a bus station. The bystanders flagged the rig, the guy was stiff as a board. Sat there for hours and nobody gave a damn.


----------



## MetroMedic94 (Dec 26, 2019)

My CPR eCard won't come through to me so I called AHA. They told me to call my instructor to have them call the AHA to solve the problem. Already starting to miss the paper card days instead of this two day headache.


----------



## Peak (Dec 26, 2019)

My first introduction to the holidays in EMS was a NAT subdural that started to herniate during transport. 

This year for christmas we had a 2 hour code/septic shock resuscitation.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 26, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> Yeah, quite interesting.



Wait,  what.  Is this medically true?


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 26, 2019)

So a storm blew thru, rain wasn't too bad but the winds were gusty, trees were falling and roofs being blown off all over. Like at one point a full quarter of the department were out on calls mostly trees and roofs (we do actually have rolls of roofing paper we carry for those calls...)
Had a tree drop on the main 3 lane road in the neighboring area (both trucks already busy) so we went and cut it up, cleared the road (at least one ambulance had to get thru lights and sirens on while we were clearing it), then PD told us that in the nearby cemetery a tree fell and was blocking a bunch of people in a one way out culdesac part so we ended up over there cutting that. 
Caught a medical on our way back to the station. Caught another downed tree call in the area just north if the station area north of us, but that engine went available and took that call just as we were getting close to scene lol

So we turned around, headed back, but a tree (again) was starting to overhang the freeway lane in our area so our Capt was like, screw it, turn around, let's clear that before we get called back out tonight after a motorcyclist rides into it.... 

Clear it, get turned around, headed back, a structure for drops at the south end of our Bn, and about a block from our station we get hopped on the 2nd alarm for it.

For whatever reason we had a Capt from Ops show up first on and was calling in size up ("fully involved") and the Deputy Fire Chief (Fire 2) also self responded from home as well... and then just as we are arriving we get cleared because the "fully involved structure" is now under control and 1st alarm can handle. But then we have to go back to our station because we're the Bn SCBA storage, and the company they sent to pick up the bottles in our absence couldn't get in -_-

Aaannnd Fire 2 follows us back to station lol (but hey he helped load the bottles into the detail truck so that was nice), eventually catch an auto accident for a pickup truck rolled onto its roof(!) Show up on scene, PD already on scene, everyone self extricated, no injuries, it was in the median out of the road so on, we cancel, and then have to go cover the neighboring area because they're spending like an hour on a blown roof -_- and eventually run them some roofing paper before finally getting to return and actually cook our Prime Rib dinner at 4pm hahaha (funny, as soon as the wind stopped, so did the calls!)

But hey, after that no more calls, had aa tasty dinner, slept all night, so all in all, pretty busy, but pretty good Christmas shift 👍 (where as one of my friends put it, we played lumberjack more than fireman yesterday lol)


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 26, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> So a storm blew thru, rain wasn't too bad but the winds were gusty, trees were falling and roofs being blown off all over. Like at one point a full quarter of the department were out on calls mostly trees and roofs (we do actually have rolls of roofing paper we carry for those calls...)
> Had a tree drop on the main 3 lane road in the neighboring area (both trucks already busy) so we went and cut it up, cleared the road (at least one ambulance had to get thru lights and sirens on while we were clearing it), then PD told us that in the nearby cemetery a tree fell and was blocking a bunch of people in a one way out culdesac part so we ended up over there cutting that.
> Caught a medical on our way back to the station. Caught another downed tree call in the area just north if the station area north of us, but that engine went available and took that call just as we were getting close to scene lol
> 
> ...



I sat around all day (no calls) and took my time cooking the prime rib. Ate at the dinner hour then slept all night.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 26, 2019)

My holiday has been depressing as expected. Christmas eve flew 2 patients with bleeds. The first herniated already, and was a hot mess, probably had an anoxic injury as well.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 26, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Wait,  what.  Is this medically true?


What?


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 26, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> What?


I think she means that you can kill someone with eyedrops.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 26, 2019)

MetroMedic94 said:


> My CPR eCard won't come through to me so I called AHA. They told me to call my instructor to have them call the AHA to solve the problem. Already starting to miss the paper card days instead of this two day headache.



The instructor can simply resend it. eCards are way better than paper cards. Now they do instructor eCards, It's made all my AHA card headaches vanish.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 26, 2019)

jgmedic said:


> I think she means that you can kill someone with eyedrops.


Apparently you can. Must have been a whole lot of eye drops.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 26, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> Apparently you can. Must have been a whole lot of eye drops.


It was in an episode of CSI Vegas so its probably true.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 26, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> It was in an episode of CSI Vegas so its probably true.


Oh, then it’s definitely true. That’s probably where he got the idea... or from a CE class.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 27, 2019)

And so my angel of death streak continues.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 27, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> And so my angel of death streak continues.


You and me both dude. 7 people shot, 2 stabbed, and a cardiac arrest since Thanksgiving.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 27, 2019)

For those of you with nomex uniforms.... anybody got any tips on getting tree sap out? Regular laundry and even the big, heavy duty PPE extractor at the station did nothing to remove the stuff.

I read online about using rubbing alcohol, but I don't wanna damage the fire resistant properties of my uniform


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 28, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> For those of you with nomex uniforms.... anybody got any tips on getting tree sap out? Regular laundry and even the big, heavy duty PPE extractor at the station did nothing to remove the stuff.
> 
> I read online about using rubbing alcohol, but I don't wanna damage the fire resistant properties of my uniform



They have tree sap in Hawaii... or Oahu I should say.

I wouldn't think you'd have a problem with rubbing alcohol I mean I've cleaned my nomex pants with Sani-Wipes when I've gotten blood on them, plus *controversial statement* I don't wear my station pants under my bunker gear.

Edit: the extractor probably did more damage to the pants than rubbing alcohol would do... those thing while yes they do a good job at removing carcinogens and other crap, but they're also good at ****ing **** up too.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 28, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I wouldn't think you'd have a problem with rubbing alcohol I mean I've cleaned my nomex pants with Sani-Wipes


Yeah, true, I suppose I could try a small spot first, just wanted to check to see if anyone is like "Noooo!!! Dont do that!" First haha


CALEMT said:


> I don't wear my station pants under my bunker gear.


Lol, only did that once or twice before I was like "too damn hot to do that".


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 28, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> They have tree sap in Hawaii... or Oahu I should say.
> 
> I wouldn't think you'd have a problem with rubbing alcohol I mean I've cleaned my nomex pants with Sani-Wipes when I've gotten blood on them, plus *controversial statement* I don't wear my station pants under my bunker gear.
> 
> Edit: the extractor probably did more damage to the pants than rubbing alcohol would do... those thing while yes they do a good job at removing carcinogens and other crap, but they're also good at ****ing **** up too.


Ewwww. Going commando under your bunker pants?


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 28, 2019)

Well I have my surf shorts on underneath lol


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 28, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Ewwww. Going commando under your bunker pants?



That just sounds unpleasant. Skivvies homes.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 28, 2019)

Try OxyClean, that stuff works many magiks.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 28, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah, true, I suppose I could try a small spot first, just wanted to check to see if anyone is like "Noooo!!! Dont do that!" First haha
> 
> Lol, only did that once or twice before I was like "too damn hot to do that".



I say just send it.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 28, 2019)

My Christmas 96 is over. Much happy to be home. We were busy on Christmas, got skunked two of the other days, and I left as a storm rolled in. Last shift with my partner who's off to P school too :/.


----------



## cruiseforever (Dec 28, 2019)

Wondering if there will be anything left of the fleet when I return to work on Tuesday?  Snow and freezing rain today.  Two trucks down so far due to crashes.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 28, 2019)

If LSU could quit beating up my Sooners that'd be great.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 28, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> If LSU could quit beating up my Sooners that'd be great.


Yeh, um, they’re just too damn good. Oklahoma is not on their level.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 28, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Yeh, um, they’re just too damn good. Oklahoma is not on their level.



Yeah I know, I was not expecting OU to beat LSU... still doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 28, 2019)

@SandpitMedic good call on the Wellbutrin.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 28, 2019)

New couch, new fridge, and new duplex ftw. Officially halfway through my ride time so should be cleared by mid-January. Enjoying life


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 28, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> @SandpitMedic good call on the Wellbutrin.


You're welcome.
I guess PA education ain't all that bad.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 30, 2019)

Came to a job, there are a boy and a girl, about 9 or 10, playing outside by the door. 

Me: Go tell Mommy that I’m here.
Kids: Oh, we don’t live here.
Me: What are you doing then, robbing the place ?
Kids: Nooo, we came to see a friend...

The boy proceeds telling the story of their lives.

Me: So basically, you’re robbing the place.
Boy: NOOOOOOO !
Me: It’s ok, I won’t tell anyone if you cut me in.

The boy goes on yet another tirade about blah-blah-blah, but the girl seems intrigued. I can see the cognitive gears starting to turn. Thankfully, the client came out just in time to interrupt the criminal master plan.

Now I feel like I created a monster


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 1, 2020)

Pizza, football and outdoor hockey, nice last day of a 96. ROLL TIDE ROLL!


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 1, 2020)

Dang, Kauai has had their first traffic fatality of the New Year already. A motorcyclist was trying to overtake an ambulance responding to a call, and when the ambulance made a left turn, motorcyclist broadsided the unit 

Story hasn't confirmed if the unit was responding lights and sirens, but AMR is the sole provider on that island.









						39-year-old motorcyclist is Kauai's first traffic fatality of 2020
					






					www.kitv.com


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 2, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Dang, Kauai has had their first traffic fatality of the New Year already. A motorcyclist was trying to overtake an ambulance responding to a call, and when the ambulance made a left turn, motorcyclist broadsided the unit
> 
> Story hasn't confirmed if the unit was responding lights and sirens, but AMR is the sole provider on that island.
> 
> ...


Thats the most ironic thing ive ever heard


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 2, 2020)

At least they made the six minute response time window...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 3, 2020)

Back to back RSI’s followed by a full nights sleep segueing into my 6 days off. I can’t be mad.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 3, 2020)

7 Homicides in St. Louis already this year. Starting off strong


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 3, 2020)

High of 27 yesterday. 16 degrees this morning. Anywhere from 6”-3’ of snow on the ground. Makes me wonder why I choose to hunt in cold *** places where the air hurts my face.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 3, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> 7 Homicides in St. Louis already this year. Starting off strong


Took us 14 minutes this year.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2020)

Rain and 50 degrees. It can winter at any time.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 3, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> High of 27 yesterday. 16 degrees this morning. Anywhere from 6”-3’ of snow on the ground. Makes me wonder why I choose to hunt in cold *** places where the air hurts my face.



where at?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 3, 2020)

Weve been sitting at 50 degrees with 700 foot ceilings the past 2 days, buuuuut were not IFR at the moment. Kinda hope the ceilings are low for one more shift so i can get some CE done.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 3, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Weve been sitting at 50 degrees with 700 foot ceilings the past 2 days, buuuuut were not IFR at the moment. Kinda hope the ceilings are low for one more shift so i can get some CE done.


I hear you. Chasing weather patterns for study time is how I spend my winter months as well.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 4, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> where at?



Northeastern AZ


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 4, 2020)

I laughed a little too hard at this one..


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 4, 2020)

anything to see Brady and Belicheck lose.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 4, 2020)

-21 here...


----------



## Peak (Jan 4, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> I laughed a little too hard at this one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or wheel chair vans


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 5, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> -21 here...



Wheres here?


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 5, 2020)

His soul...

🤣


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 6, 2020)

Taking down Christmas lights with a head cold... not really what I wanted to do today.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 6, 2020)

I need to put up christmas stuff. Between covering 8 miles a day scouting for next deer season on days when the kids are at grandmas, and going to the gym with my wife when they are home, leaving them up till next year is looking promising.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 6, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Taking down Christmas lights with a head cold... not really what I wanted to do today.


Redneck up and just leave them for next year.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 6, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Ghetto up and just leave them for next year.


Fixed it. We all know this isn’t just a redneck thing...

I’m so glad we took/ take ours down 2-3 days after Christmas. Takes 30 mins max.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 6, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Redneck up and just leave them for next year.





VentMonkey said:


> Fixed it. We all know this isn’t just a redneck thing...
> 
> I’m so glad we took/ take ours down 2-3 days after Christmas. Takes 30 mins max.



It didn't take me long, I just didn't want to do it with this sinus crap going on.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 7, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> His soul...
> 
> 🤣


Exactly


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 7, 2020)

I do not have a good feeling about this. Without getting political, no politician on either side of this Iran issue is known as a cool-handed mature statesman, and deescalation isn’t really in the Persian/Iranian or American national ethos. Assassinations, missile attacks and who knows what next are progressively harder to back away from, especially when a vocal and sizable portion of each population wants war.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 7, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> I do not have a good feeling about this. Without getting political, no politician on either side of this Iran issue is known as a cool-handed mature statesman, and deescalation isn’t really in the Persian/Iranian or American national ethos. Assassinations, missile attacks and who knows what next are progressively harder to back away from, especially when a vocal and sizable portion of each population wants war.


True. But a "retaliation" with no US causalities is the perfect way to let it die. We get the guy and they get the last word. I don't trust anyone to let it stay that way, but....


----------



## Lo2w (Jan 7, 2020)

...too bad you can't put a TQ on an engine. Got a little surprise with my car to surprise the new year.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 8, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> True. But a "retaliation" with no US causalities is the perfect way to let it die. We get the guy and they get the last word. I don't trust anyone to let it stay that way, but....


This is not the last word from Iran. Iran's retaliation will be months or years away.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 8, 2020)

They're already threatening to bomb Israel, because you know, Iran....


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 8, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> They're already threatening to bomb Israel, because you know, Iran....


Smart... Attack the county not afraid to strike significant targets within your country.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 8, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Smart... Attack the county not afraid to strike significant targets within your country.


Neither are we.
🇺🇸


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 8, 2020)

Threatening to bomb Israel is a typical Iranian rhetoric. Most likely they’ll escalate via their proxies in S.Lebanon, hopefully 2006 won’t happen again. And since Iran is not-so-discreetly backed by the Chinese, it’s the 80’s all over again.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 8, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> Neither are we.
> 🇺🇸


They just do it more often.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 8, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> They just do it more often.



Especially since they’re not bound by any “supreme moral code” and all the panhandlers in the UN will automatically side with them. But since the current administration seems to be more decisive than the last 5 or so, there’s hope that they’ll greenlight the Israelis. Regardless of how loud the UN howls.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 8, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Especially since they’re not bound by any “supreme moral code” and all the panhandlers in the UN will automatically side with them. But since the current administration seems to be more decisive than the last 5 or so, there’s hope that they’ll greenlight the Israelis. Regardless of how loud the UN howls.


The UN siding with Israel?! Ha!  The UN hates Israel.  The human rights council pretty much exclusively targets them, and looking at the countries that lead that council it is not suprising.  But that is a different story.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 8, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> Neither are we.
> 🇺🇸









Damn right son.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 8, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> True. But a "retaliation" with no US causalities is the perfect way to let it die. We get the guy and they get the last word. I don't trust anyone to let it stay that way, but....



Agreed. The effectiveness of our Phalanx CIWS aside I bet the lack of US casualties was more deliberate than incompetence. (Without knowing what parts of the base were actually targeted).

I am in no way defending Iran however I do think in the grand scheme of international politics it was indeed a "proportionate" response in their eyes


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 8, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> The UN siding with Israel?! Ha! The UN hates Israel. The human rights council pretty much exclusively targets them, and looking at the countries that lead that council it is not suprising. But that is a different story.



I thought it’s obvious that I was talking about the Iranians.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 8, 2020)

The C-RAM is basically a CIWS mounted on a trailer. Its designed as a last ditch, close in weapon system,  the last layer in a layered defense. 

Perfectly capable against a lone rocket or two, but I doubt we have more than one or two actual C-RAM guns at the bases, and 10 incoming at once can probably oversaturate its capabilities. 

So the radar systems probably calculated ballistic trajectories and impact points which the C-RAMs used to prioritize targets. Reportedly 4 Iranian rockets were intercepted, these were likely the ones projected to hit barracks or other populated targets, while the guns ignored/didn't waste ammo on rockets hitting nothing but desert.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 8, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> I thought it’s obvious that I was talking about the Iranians.


I'm running on 2 hours of sleep and teaching PALS.  My brain is mush today.  Oops


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 8, 2020)

Anyone have an idea on how to change your porch lights from a regular on/off switch to a programable timer? Is it as simple as I'd imagine (cutting/ splicing wires)?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 8, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Anyone have an idea on how to change your porch lights from a regular on/off switch to a programable timer? Is it as simple as I'd imagine (cutting/ splicing wires)?


Or you can get photosensitive outlets that screw into the outlet and then you screw the lights into them. Then they'll come on when it gets dark and go off when the sun comes up.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2020)

Or you could do a smart light like the Hue or Lifx and program it to whatever you want


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 8, 2020)

Remi said:


> Or you can get photosensitive outlets that screw into the outlet and then you screw the lights into them. Then they'll come on when it gets dark and go off when the sun comes up.



Both switches for the porch lights are interior switches.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 8, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Anyone have an idea on how to change your porch lights from a regular on/off switch to a programable timer? Is it as simple as I'd imagine (cutting/ splicing wires)?



Ideally you don’t have to cut or splice anything. Flip off the breaker, then pull out the old ones marking the +/- and ground, mind the wire gauge. Install the new ones per the manual, test. The timer should work in the same fashion as the sprinkler one i.e. turn the current on at a set time.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 9, 2020)

When you crack a joke with the cops well out earshot of the frequent flyer about how their florid methiness is going to cause you jump out of the ambulance on the highway and then not ten minutes later you’re in a bit of a tussle with the patient who also apparently had the same idea and is clawing for the door.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 9, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Both switches for the porch lights are interior switches.


Right, but the thing I’m talking about is installed at the light socket:



			https://www.lowes.com/pd/AmerTac-White-Screw-in-Light-Sensor/3125287?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-lit-_-google-_-lia-_-183-_-ceilingfanaccess-_-3125287-_-0&store_code=1922&placeholder=null&gclsrc=aw.ds&&gclid=CjwKCAiAu9vwBRAEEiwAzvjq-4Sw1yxrioApAtNmAnwHaY7i7u0haKO4pHIvLGU6fAMDoy6FCqPpDhoClmMQAvD_BwE


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 9, 2020)

Remi said:


> Right, but the thing I’m talking about is installed at the light socket:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/AmerTac-White-Screw-in-Light-Sensor/3125287?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-lit-_-google-_-lia-_-183-_-ceilingfanaccess-_-3125287-_-0&store_code=1922&placeholder=null&gclsrc=aw.ds&&gclid=CjwKCAiAu9vwBRAEEiwAzvjq-4Sw1yxrioApAtNmAnwHaY7i7u0haKO4pHIvLGU6fAMDoy6FCqPpDhoClmMQAvD_BwE



Now I see what you're saying.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 9, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Now I see what you're saying.


So you're saying you've seen the light?


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 9, 2020)

They're finally offering us night alphabet soup classes (night shift used to get ****ed over on recerts) and thinking about throwing my name in the hat as an instructor just so I can help keep this going. Seems like a nice thing to have tucked away.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 9, 2020)

I like it when it's raining and it all of a sudden becomes quite and it gets a shade lighter outside. Weather forecasts actually came through and it's snowing... and of course I go in to work tomorrow.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 9, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I like it when it's raining and it all of a sudden becomes quite and it gets a shade lighter outside. Weather forecasts actually came through and it's snowing... and of course I go in to work tomorrow.


It's supposed to snow tomorrow night and accumulate 1-3 inches.  Tell me two things.  Take a nap during the day, and wrong snacks for the night.


----------



## Peak (Jan 11, 2020)

Had this lovely gem sent to me.









						FILM LOCATION MEDICAL SUPPORT: Paramedic/Nurse needed to join WEM Medical Team supporting Survivor - worldextrememedicine.com
					

Film Location Medical Support Role with World Extreme Medicine in the South Pacific in support of CBS's Survivor Series oppurtunity for Nurse or Paramedic




					worldextrememedicine.com
				




6 shifts (that look like 12s) plus call a week. I literally laughed out loud when I saw the compensation. $1250 a week.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 11, 2020)

Peak said:


> Had this lovely gem sent to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the living accommodations and food are covered, it’s an OK gig for a medic. Plus, it’s in NZ/AU so I’m guessing non taxable, Not a good fit for a nurse though.


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 11, 2020)

5K a month, with room and board and transportation, at a resort. Not bad.


----------



## Peak (Jan 11, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> If the living accommodations and food are covered, it’s an OK gig for a medic. Plus, it’s in NZ/AU so I’m guessing non taxable, Not a good fit for a nurse though.



Not including call or any additional time flying someone out that works out to about $14 bucks an hour assuming overtime after 40 hours. It's not a permanent job, it's essentially a locum and either providing housing or a stipend for housing is the norm (nor do I see any benefits being offered, just like other locums). I don't think that $14 an hour is reasonable for a medic, maybe for an EMT. If you are an American citizen then you are still subject to federal taxes as well.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 11, 2020)

Peak said:


> Not including call or any additional time flying someone out that works out to about $14 bucks an hour assuming overtime after 40 hours. It's not a permanent job, it's essentially a locum and either providing housing or a stipend for housing is the norm (nor do I see any benefits being offered, just like other locums). I don't think that $14 an hour is reasonable for a medic, maybe for an EMT. If you are an American citizen then you are still subject to federal taxes as well.



AMR’s rates for medics are $15-$18 regardless of what you do. In this setting, you’re dealing with a set population for several months and have access to on-site clinic with MDs and nursing staff. It’s a resume booster job that pays _slightly_ less. Nurses don’t really need that kind of stuff, but for a medic it’s OK.


----------



## Peak (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm not even approaching it as a nurse. I guess I got lucky working on a fire department after my medic but I would never work for 15 bucks an hour as a medic. We pay our ED EMTs more than that.

Your time is worth what you will sell it for. If you view it as a paid way to do adventure type things then go for it, but I don't really see the value beyond that. Certainly the labor market is a balance of supply versus demand, but if the supply agrees to an unlivable wage it then the free market will never increase salary. I won't even walk into the hospital for overtime if I'm not either getting call in pay or bonus pay on top of the OT.

As a real question how much is it even really worth as a resume builder? You're going to have a doc at any of the high risk events, and the vast majority of what your are going to treat are clinic or maybe urgent care type complaints. With the exception of the actual contestants most of the patient population will be pretty young and healthy. The conditions are pretty cush too; it's not like working in a unstable area of the middle east, the Antarctic clinic, or something like that. Your going three plus months without a code, without a stemi, without a septic shock patient, or anything else resembling real acuity.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 11, 2020)

Peak said:


> I'm not even approaching it as a nurse. I guess I got lucky working on a fire department after my medic but I would never work for 15 bucks an hour as a medic. We pay our ED EMTs more than that.
> 
> Your time is worth what you will sell it for. If you view it as a paid way to do adventure type things then go for it, but I don't really see the value beyond that. Certainly the labor market is a balance of supply versus demand, but if the supply agrees to an unlivable wage it then the free market will never increase salary. I won't even walk into the hospital for overtime if I'm not either getting call in pay or bonus pay on top of the OT.
> 
> As a real question how much is it even really worth as a resume builder? You're going to have a doc at any of the high risk events, and the vast majority of what your are going to treat are clinic or maybe urgent care type complaints. With the exception of the actual contestants most of the patient population will be pretty young and healthy. The conditions are pretty cush too; it's not like working in a unstable area of the middle east, the Antarctic clinic, or something like that. Your going three plus months without a code, without a stemi, without a septic shock patient, or anything else resembling real acuity.



Like I said (and you briefly touched on as well), the population is set. Mostly young, healthy, medically screened prior to etc. So the most serious of the incidents will be traumas, with dehydration here and there. It’s essentially a combat medic gig, only without being in a combat zone. You’re looking at it the wrong way...


----------



## Peak (Jan 11, 2020)

What does it build up your resume for though? What job does it make you more competitive for?

I have a couple of friends that were 68W or 18D and they actually saw quite a few sick patients and a lot of trauma. The service members are healthy but the locals usually aren't.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 11, 2020)

Peak said:


> What does it build up your resume for though? What job does it make you more competitive for?
> 
> I have a couple of friends that were 68W or 18D and they actually saw quite a few sick patients and a lot of trauma. The service members are healthy but the locals usually aren't.



18Ds are not really a good example, they’re considerably better trained than the Whiskeys. You’re talking about deployment, I’m talking about a white/blue phase where the medics are taking care of their own only. So, sick rolls every morning and then deal with mostly minor BS as the day goes.

A typical mid-road civvy medic will jump on an opportunity like this, because it’s an exposure to stuff other than bullsh*t calls and IFTs. If the patient is serious enough to warrant a medevac, it’s an introduction to flight as well. Not to mention close networking with higher level providers for 3 months. And of course as the gig progresses, the contestant population is going to dwindle. Not at all terrible (for a medic).


----------



## Peak (Jan 11, 2020)

Let me clarify. I have friends who were 68W. I have other friends who were 18D. Both saw a good number of medically complex and high acuity trauma patients. Yes the 18D medics have more training and certainly have a more independent role, but that doesn't mean that the 68W medics didn't have any exposure. 

It's not just deployment. Many 68W medics work in the hospital when they are stateside. There are 68W who get assigned to the ED, ICU, L&D, and so on. There are 68Ws on the burn flight team. 

There are also 68Ws who get assigned to a unit and do sick call or work in the clinics. (one of our floor nurses loves to tell us how she spent her four years doing eye exams and taking vitals, and never got deployed). Not all military medics are doing low acuity work when they are out of theater. 

If a medic is so over working the streets that they would rather take an underpaid essentially clinic job then maybe they should go back to school.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 11, 2020)

Peak said:


> Let me clarify. I have friends who were 68W. I have other friends who were 18D. Both saw a good number of medically complex and high acuity trauma patients. Yes the 18D medics have more training and certainly have a more independent role, but that doesn't mean that the 68W medics didn't have any exposure.
> 
> It's not just deployment. Many 68W medics work in the hospital when they are stateside. There are 68W who get assigned to the ED, ICU, L&D, and so on. There are 68Ws on the burn flight team.
> 
> ...



You don’t have to go to such lengths and explain what combat medics do or don’t. I’ve had that fun for a few years (although nearly a quarter century ago), but I doubt anything significantly changed. I also am familiar with how both the street and the hospital work for civvy medics. So while I do agree with you on the going back to school part, I also would like to point out that not everyone wants to become a nurse. There are people who are content with where they are but would like to try something different and this gig is it. It has just enough benefits to offset the *somewhat* low pay. Because the pay is what you found funny, innit ?


----------



## Peak (Jan 11, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> You don’t have to go to such lengths and explain what combat medics do or don’t. I’ve had that fun for a few years (although nearly a quarter century ago), but I doubt anything significantly changed. I also am familiar with how both the street and the hospital work for civvy medics. So while I do agree with you on the going back to school part, I also would like to point out that not everyone wants to become a nurse. There are people who are content with where they are but would like to try something different and this gig is it. It has just enough benefits to offset the *somewhat* low pay. Because the pay is what you found funny, innit ?


I only went to those lengths since you said how little 68Ws do when they aren't deployed. I'm just trying to provide an accurate description for anyone else who reads any of this.

I never said they should go to school to be a nurse. They could go to school to be an RT, PA, teacher, engineer, lawyer, cop, or what ever else. 

I don't think 14 bucks an hour is somewhat low, it is downright insulting. The benefit of having room and board on a locum and one day off a week in fiji in exchange for working 72 hours a week plus call? Doesn't seem worth it at all.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, that’s just it. Most of the people are either not ambitious enough for school or simply don’t feel like it. Being a medic is what strokes their ego and adding “worked with such and such, in such and such capacity, overseas” is what they’ll put on the list of accomplishments. Like @CCCSD said, $5k/mo with R&B at one of the most beautiful places in the world is enticing enough for a young and single medic.


----------



## Peak (Jan 11, 2020)

I think you hit the nail on the head. It is an ego move for sure.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 11, 2020)

Whole 30 sucks.  But I'm enjoying exploring with my cooking.  But I really want a doughnut.  Why did I agree to do this with my wife?


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 11, 2020)

have a doughnut. On me.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 11, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Interesting that those that choose to stay as EMTS or Medics are now solely ego driven because “I’m a medic” is badass? So if I never want to go to RN, PA, MD school, I’m a ****ty person? No ambition? Nursing ain’t all that great, except for pay. I can do more as a remote medic than 90% of the RNs out there. If I’m an 18D, I’m working at a PA level in most countries.
> 
> Might want to revisit the ego in that statement.




To play Devil's Advocate, most people who say "nursing ain't all that great" are ignorant of nursing beyond what they see at the bedside. 

Are you an 18D? Been to SOCM? Because if you talk to most SOF medics you'd know that it isn't "PA level" stuff that keeps your patients alive in austere medicine and PFC....it is basic nursing care.

Not sure "I can do more or basically work at X level" is a great argument for anything. A lot of things are done out of necessity


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 11, 2020)

I’m not going to discuss this further as I get tired of being banned for hurting feelings. Yes. I have experience.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 11, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> have a doughnut. On me.


I will!  Ok the 31'st... 😒


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 11, 2020)

Hahaha! Suffer...I’m eating potato chips for you right now!


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 13, 2020)

The Iranians finally admitted to “mistakenly” shooting down the Ukranian passenger plane. Holy smokes.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 13, 2020)

And now there are anti regime protests in Iran as well









						‘Clerics get lost!’: Iran protests rage on for a third day
					

Crowds in Iran call on leadership to quit after Tehran admitted it mistakenly shot down plane with 176 people on board.




					www.aljazeera.com


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 13, 2020)

When you didn't/ couldn't shovel your driveway because you went into work that morning and when you get back from work your driveway is now ice... I always hate going into work when it snows the night before my shift. Makes a headache when I get home.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 13, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> When you didn't/ couldn't shovel your driveway because you went into work that morning and when you get back from work your driveway is now ice... I always hate going into work when it snows the night before my shift. Makes a headache when I get home.


One more reason to own a flamethrower


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 15, 2020)

2nd in engine to a structure fire! Aaaand... first in company had it handled already, kitchen fire out on arrival.... all dressed up but no party lol


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 15, 2020)

Next time, Rock, Paper, scissors!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 15, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Next time, Rock, Paper, scissors!


Why? Second engine in doesn't have to do things like roll and clean hose, or the paperwork on  fire.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 15, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> W
> Why? Second engine in doesn't have to do things like roll and clean hose, or the paperwork on  fire.


Paperwork on the fire? You mean “house was very hot with red and yellow stuff coming out of it. We put the colder blue stuff on it and everything in a 1/4 mile radius and then went home”


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 15, 2020)

Bn Chief was first on scene, had the first in engine grab the hydrant so we didn't even need to do that lol... beyond that, we parked behind the Ladder so I never even saw any hose, but sounds like an oven fire, so maybe just a can or extinguishers. 

Ladder was already blowing the smoke out, all we ended up doing was looking good for the neighbors down the street (arguably the single most important job!)

And yup, no paperwork, or cleaning, but no getting to put wet on red either. At this point I would be happy just being able to go on air to do a search. Most actual action I've had recently was a smoke alarm in an apt, no one home, so we ended up climbing in thru the window to investigate/deactivate lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 15, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Paperwork on the fire? You mean “house was very hot with red and yellow stuff coming out of it. We put the colder blue stuff on it and everything in a 1/4 mile radius and then went home”


Think PCRs are a pain...try a NIFRS report.


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 15, 2020)

Ki$ney punch the Nozzleman, grab the hose as he falls, put out the fire, say “you’re welcome”, go home. No paper.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 16, 2020)

Getting to do actual CCT transports on a regular basis has been a welcome change of pace. Spending a few hours on one sick person instead of getting beat into the ground with ******** after ******** is doing wonders at keeping the burnout away.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 16, 2020)

Big interview today. It's an all day endeavor with most of the C suite.  Wish me luck.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 16, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Big interview today. It's an all day endeavor with most of the C suite.  Wish me luck.


Break a leg


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 16, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Big interview today. It's an all day endeavor with most of the C suite. Wish me luck.


Good luck.


Just found out we will be flying a 407 as a back up in the near future. Having a cot in my first air medical gig has really spoiled me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 16, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Good luck.
> 
> 
> Just found out we will be flying a 407 as a back up in the near future. Having a cot in my first air medical gig has really spoiled me.


Having any actual access to your patient has spoiled you.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 16, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Having any actual access to your patient has spoiled you.


Ive been in a 407 exactly once, and I was loading a balloon pump, It didnt look super awesome. Beyond that my only experience has been a 135.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 16, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Ive been in a 407 exactly once, and I was loading a balloon pump, It didnt look super awesome. Beyond that my only experience has been a 135.


It’s a very reliable platform that can take weight and hold a lot of fuel. However it is far from the best platform for medical care. Patients have to be able to fit in a 19”x19” box at their hips and you really only have access from about the nipple line up on your patients. It’s one where you need to do a lot of your skills before flight and make sure you position the patient well enough so you have access to IV lines/locks.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 16, 2020)

Those lines in the carpet after you vacuum it is the most satisfying thing ever.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 16, 2020)

Dang, that condo I was looking at last year? Apparently it's still on the market, and the price has dropped to $180K... 2 story, 3 bed 3 bath, 1465 sq ft, 2 car garage, fireplace, dishwasher, fridge, microwave hood included... Makes me wanna call a realtor today lol


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 16, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Dang, that condo I was looking at last year? Apparently it's still on the market, and the price has dropped to $180K... 2 story, 3 bed 3 bath, 1465 sq ft, 2 car garage, fireplace, dishwasher, fridge, microwave hood included... Makes me wanna call a realtor today lol


Go for it if it makes financial sense. Renting never gets cheaper and it’s still never really your place.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 16, 2020)

Surgery on back burner,  been doing therapy instead.  It's been 6 weeks to the day of injury.  I see the dr tomorrow and then one last therapy session of the 2 week therapy group. 

Maybe then I'll be cleared for experimental light duty


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 16, 2020)

Cleared!


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 16, 2020)

I _Was _gonna buy a new laptop with some of the extra on this last paycheck. Now I'm thinking of sticking that $7-800 in a side account, add my tax return (I should just need to plug in my one W2 and be done, didn't have any complicated Ubering last year lol) and maybe another months worth of OT saving and should have a nice little pile to afford misc moving expenses, and be able to seriously start talking to bank peeps/realtor peeps about getting the keys to that place.

Like that price, seriously looks like I can get a lower monthly payment then my current rent! Its not much further from work than my current place either. An extra mile or two on the freeway (tho that might add 10 min of traffic in the morning... but if I get any of the station transfers I want I'll still end up with a shorter commute I think).

Def think I'm gonna go for it, just gotta put together the upfront costs first lol.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 16, 2020)

luke_31 said:


> Go for it if it makes financial sense. Renting never gets cheaper and it’s still never really your place.



Buying a house is the best thing ever... only thing that can get better is paying it off. Hands down the best financial decision I've ever made, its mine and I can do whatever the hell I want to it which after renting is a liberating feeling.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 16, 2020)

I figure a condo like this, far more permanent than an apt lol, but still less permanent than a house? Like still be looking to buy a house house in 15ish years? Kinda like I grew up in a condo, then my folks moved out into a house, but that was a good 20 years we/they lived in the condo.

Still this property just looks/feels more like a house than my current apt lol (I did a drive thru of the neighborhood when I first saw the listing, place doesn't look too bad from the outside, need a tour of the inside, but the pics look nice at least Haha)


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 16, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Buying a house is the best thing ever... only thing that can get better is paying it off. Hands down the best financial decision I've ever made, its mine and I can do whatever the hell I want to it which after renting is a liberating feeling.


On the flip side, my apartment is walking distance from work and all my costs are fixed in one single bill. No guestimating electical/water/whatever and I only drive to see friends and family. But I definitely wouldn't want to be here forever. For now though, its ****ing perfect.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 16, 2020)

Meanwhile there's a second alarm building fire going on in town (nowhere near us, but I'm living vicariously by listening to the tac channel on the radio lol)
EMS District Chief had requested two ambulances. One for initial standby, then they had an injured occupant (sounds like minor) that a second unit was requested for actual transport. (Why, with an EMS Chief on scene, didn't the first unit transport and the second go on scene for standby vs the 1st unit transfer care? *shrugs*)


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 16, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Dang, that condo I was looking at last year? Apparently it's still on the market, and the price has dropped to $180K... 2 story, 3 bed 3 bath, 1465 sq ft, 2 car garage, fireplace, dishwasher, fridge, microwave hood included... Makes me wanna call a realtor today lol



Big Island?


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 16, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> I figure a condo like this, far more permanent than an apt lol, but still less permanent than a house? Like still be looking to buy a house house in 15ish years? Kinda like I grew up in a condo, then my folks moved out into a house, but that was a good 20 years we/they lived in the condo.
> 
> Still this property just looks/feels more like a house than my current apt lol (I did a drive thru of the neighborhood when I first saw the listing, place doesn't look too bad from the outside, need a tour of the inside, but the pics look nice at least Haha)



No matter what it is, it’ll still gonna be your property instead of you paying someone else’s mortgage. Plus, the tax breaks that you’ll get from owning one.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 16, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Big Island?


No, here on Oahu. Not too far from where I currently live.


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 16, 2020)

Nice. I just looked it up and bought it...so...I’ll rent it to you!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 17, 2020)

Another MLB manager bites the dust. I’m curious who the whistleblower was, though I suppose in due time...

This may rival the steroids scandal set off by Canseco’s book.

Meanwhile, not much out of my beloved Boys in Blue about being ripped off two consecutive WS. I admire their stance thus far.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 17, 2020)

My friend and former partner of 4+ years was diagnosed with aggressive and essentially incurable brain cancer recently. She's my mentor, was one of my medic instructors, and a very excellent paramedic. We've taken some incredible trips together across the world and climbed some cool mountains. Just an incredible person with a husband and two young kids. 

This sucks. I don't even know how to think about this. 

Perhaps today of days you are looking to do an extra nice thing. If you are, please consider: https://www.gofundme.com/f/support-for-illa-brown-and-family/donate


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 18, 2020)

Wow, fully involved structure fire a couple blocks from my apt, 2nd alarm, the two stations I wanna put in transfer request for were 1st and 2nd on scene. One of the stations I was offered OT at today is there... but I took OT at a different station, nowhere near the fire -_-


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 18, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Wow, fully involved structure fire a couple blocks from my apt, 2nd alarm, the two stations I wanna put in transfer request for were 1st and 2nd on scene. One of the stations I was offered OT at today is there... but I took OT at a different station, nowhere near the fire -_-


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 18, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 4736


😝
Living vicariously thru the radio I guess lol


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 19, 2020)

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot...

 Two Honolulu Police Officers shot and killed ... the house is on fire, extending to the neighboring houses, FD still on standby for the Code 4... (completely separate incident from from yesterdays fire....)

😳😳😳









						‘Like a war zone’: Investigators converge on community in wake of fatal shooting, fire
					

In a shocking series of events, a suspect fatally shot two officers before apparently setting a fire that razed seven homes.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## Lo2w (Jan 23, 2020)

So excited to be back on a truck full time tomorrow!

And have a sweet side gig lined up for event/set work and instructing. This year is starting off great.


----------



## Giant81 (Jan 24, 2020)

I need to find a side gig.  I run as a volly on a rural rig, and we get like 140 PT's a year, most of which I don't see being at work or not on call that weekend.

I need to find me a good part time higher volume service I can run with a couple times a month.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 24, 2020)

So apparently this is going to be the new Space Force's official logo:




Looks a bit familiar.... Combined with their operational command is officially the Space Operations Command...or SPOC... 

🤔🖖


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 24, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> So apparently this is going to be the new Space Force's official logo:
> View attachment 4740
> 
> Looks a bit familiar.... Combined with their operational command is officially the Space Operations Command...or SPOC...



Gene Rodenberry must be rolling in his grave.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 24, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Gene Rodenberry must be rolling in his grave.


I'm waiting for the copyright infringement case to come along.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 24, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'm waiting for the copyright infringement case to come along.



Yup. Can’t remember who owns the franchise now, isn’t it JJ Abramhs ?


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 24, 2020)

Gene Roddenberry would be proud.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm not a Trekkie (I've only seen a few TOS episodes and the recent JJ Abrams movies... i wanna watch Picard but don't wanna pay CBS just for one show lol) so any Trekkies please correct ... but I read something where they pointed out the Starfleet emblem in universe is an evolution of the United Earth emblam? Which itself is stylized off actual NASA logos during the Mercury and Gemini era.

So it's a bit of fact following fiction following fact.

The NASA logo does after all have a clear delta shape and orbiting bit
	

		
			
		

		
	





Though obviously the starfleet emblem is much more visible in the new USSF emblam. Whoever designed it (and approved it) is very definitely a Trekkie lol


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 25, 2020)

Apart from the emblem, the main contradiction is what Starfleet stood for. Per the lore, it was not meant to be a military force by any means and that point was repeatedly discussed throughout every show, starting with TOS.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 25, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Apart from the emblem, the main contradiction is what Starfleet stood for. Per the lore, it was not meant to be a military force by any means and that point was repeatedly discussed throughout every show, starting with TOS.



which totally backfired on multiple occasions. I always reckoned that “Starfleet” was divided intoa few hippies exploring and a lot of pragmatic people doing stuff.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 25, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> which totally backfired on multiple occasions. I always reckoned that “Starfleet” was divided intoa few hippies exploring and a lot of pragmatic people doing stuff.



It backfired with Klingons, Romulans, Borg, Founders and Cardassians. Nothing could be done about the Borg, these guys are the Nazi zombies. But the rest were either converted or at least kept at bay. What always fascinated me about the show was the Starfleet’s misguided attempts to make everyone conform by their ideals; sometimes a spoon is just a spoon and the only way to bend it is to grab it, tight and yank it, hard.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## CALEMT (Jan 25, 2020)

Nerds...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 26, 2020)

Too good to not share.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 26, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Too good to not share.
> 
> View attachment 4744



It’s nice to have standing orders to terminate in the field without consulting a ED physician.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 26, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Too good to not share.
> 
> View attachment 4744


It does bring up a point though...do we stay and play instead of transporting in a timely fashion too much in EMS?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 26, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> It does bring up a point though...do we stay and play instead of transporting in a timely fashion too much in EMS?


In general or with specific patient populations? A cardiac arrest with no ROSC is better served by staying. A critical trauma is better served by rapid transport.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 26, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> It does bring up a point though...do we stay and play instead of transporting in a timely fashion too much in EMS?


I think people are too scared to stay and play. Time sensitive emergencies are one thing, but there are plenty of situations we can improve the downstream side of things by taking the time to stay and play.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 26, 2020)

Kobe Bryant dead at 41 in SoCal helicopter crash.

RIP Kobe.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 26, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> Kobe Bryant dead at 41 in SoCal helicopter crash.
> 
> RIP Kobe.


Definitely a sad one. Apparently his oldest was on board as well. R.I.P. to all. Just based off of the pictures seen it appears CFIT yet again. Ay yay yay.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 26, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Definitely a sad one. Apparently his oldest was on board as well. R.I.P. to all. Just based off of the pictures seen it appears CFIT yet again. Ay yay yay.


Id agree, thought I saw some witness reports of seeing fire and hearing engine sputtering prior to impact and seeing flames (though witnesses always say that).


----------



## Tigger (Jan 27, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> It does bring up a point though...do we stay and play instead of transporting in a timely fashion too much in EMS?


Not really. Any half decent paramedic should be able to identify when the patient needs to be transported immediately. The rest of them will either have an improved outcome and/or more efficient hospital course _or_ nothing changes and some time was "wasted" on scene.


----------



## Peak (Jan 27, 2020)

Time on scene is also a detriment to efficiency. It's time that the crew can't be in service for another patient. 

If you are running a 3 ambulance service seeing 5 calls each a 10 minute delay on each one adds up to two and a half hours that ambulances were potentially out of service. 

If you look you consider a HEMS/CCT that sees 10 calls a day across the program and you spend an extra 30 minutes packaging and 20 minutes off loading then you are out 8 hours. 

This time adds up. It is time we can't respond to patients, potentially fines for contracted services, and calls lost to another agency; not to mention the delay of definitive care. If the patient is going to require transport, what is being done one seen that cannot be done in the back of the bus?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 27, 2020)

pilot seems off his game.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 27, 2020)

Peak said:


> Time on scene is also a detriment to efficiency. It's time that the crew can't be in service for another patient.
> 
> If you are running a 3 ambulance service seeing 5 calls each a 10 minute delay on each one adds up to two and a half hours that ambulances were potentially out of service.
> 
> ...


Just because I can work in a moving ambulance doesn't mean I like to. I'd rather my interventions be done and be able to stay seatbelted in most the ride. Those logistics I honestly don't care about. If me needing to do my job negatively effects my company, then they need to staff better.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 27, 2020)

Time on scene is nothing compared to the time lost on the wall in ERs.


----------



## Peak (Jan 27, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Just because I can work in a moving ambulance doesn't mean I like to. I'd rather my interventions be done and be able to stay seatbelted in most the ride. Those logistics I honestly don't care about. If me needing to do my job negatively effects my company, then they need to staff better.



What are you doing in the bus that can't be done with a seatbelt on? Other than intubating we had everything within reach while wearing a 4 point on the bench.



Qulevrius said:


> Time on scene is nothing compared to the time lost on the wall in ERs.



That's a regional thing, I've never had a crew hold the wall.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 27, 2020)

Maybe I should have just eaten lunch instead of the half dozen eggs I hardboiled to have as snacks for later lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 27, 2020)

If any of you guys are from VA. I'll be speaking at the Tidewater EMS Expo in May.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 27, 2020)

Peak said:


> What are you doing in the bus that can't be done with a seatbelt on? Other than intubating we had everything within reach while wearing a 4 point on the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a regional thing, I've never had a crew hold the wall.


Quite a bit of equipment can't be reached like that. If I sit in the captains seat, I can reach my airway stuff, but I'm facing the back of their head. Kind of an awkward way to CPAP. I can't really reach my drug boxes or McGrath (I can open the door, but it swings towards me and can't reach all the way in). I can't reach any of our IV/med bins. And I can't reach any of our trauma bins. If I sit on the bench, all I can reach is towels and suction equipment. If I'm gonna take the time to set it all up to do while transporting, I might as well just take the time to do it on scene. 

A lot of the emergent transports (shootings being the most common lately) that I can't stay and play on, I'm not wearing a seatbelt. If I have something like an arrest where I play, then it actually is in arms reach and I am belted.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 27, 2020)

When you're going the speed limit at night and the driver behind decides to follow way too close and ignores opportunities to pass... Cool, I guess we're going 10 under the speed limit now.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 27, 2020)

Peak said:


> What are you doing in the bus that can't be done with a seatbelt on? Other than intubating we had everything within reach while wearing a 4 point on the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a regional thing, I've never had a crew hold the wall.


Being as short as I am, in the vast majority of our type IIIs, I can’t even reach my patient. So if I need to put back on an EKG lead, adjust a BP cuff, admin a medication, adjust their nasal EtCO2, I have to unbuckle and stand up. All I can do from sitting down is watch my patient and chart.


----------



## Peak (Jan 28, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Quite a bit of equipment can't be reached like that. If I sit in the captains seat, I can reach my airway stuff, but I'm facing the back of their head. Kind of an awkward way to CPAP. I can't really reach my drug boxes or McGrath (I can open the door, but it swings towards me and can't reach all the way in). I can't reach any of our IV/med bins. And I can't reach any of our trauma bins. If I sit on the bench, all I can reach is towels and suction equipment. If I'm gonna take the time to set it all up to do while transporting, I might as well just take the time to do it on scene.
> 
> A lot of the emergent transports (shootings being the most common lately) that I can't stay and play on, I'm not wearing a seatbelt. If I have something like an arrest where I play, then it actually is in arms reach and I am belted.





DesertMedic66 said:


> Being as short as I am, in the vast majority of our type IIIs, I can’t even reach my patient. So if I need to put back on an EKG lead, adjust a BP cuff, admin a medication, adjust their nasal EtCO2, I have to unbuckle and stand up. All I can do from sitting down is watch my patient and chart.




I would strap our bags next to me on the bench and work out of them, there was very little that I didn't have in the bags that I needed during transport.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 28, 2020)

Peak said:


> I would strap our bags next to me on the bench and work out of them, there was very little that I didn't have in the bags that I needed during transport.


But then I have to restock my bags after the call when I could have just used truck equipment. I'm already one of the faster medics in this system, I just don't care about the times I take for my actually sick patients when I run entire calls in <45 minutes quite regularly already. Even with me taking 20 minutes on scene to do CPAP + meds + full assessment and reassessment and getting plenty of high acuity calls quite regularly, I still average a time on task of <60 minutes month after month. I don't care to be faster and I'm just not gonna try. If coverage is a problem (which it often is) I'm not the cause of it nor the solution.


----------



## Peak (Jan 28, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> But then I have to restock my bags after the call when I could have just used truck equipment. I'm already one of the faster medics in this system, I just don't care about the times I take for my actually sick patients when I run entire calls in <45 minutes quite regularly already. Even with me taking 20 minutes on scene to do CPAP + meds + full assessment and reassessment and getting plenty of high acuity calls quite regularly, I still average a time on task of <60 minutes month after month. I don't care to be faster and I'm just not gonna try. If coverage is a problem (which it often is) I'm not the cause of it nor the solution.



The number one determinant of outcome in the prehospital environment for the patient is time from call to arrival at definitive care.

Costs and efficiency drives the bottom line, something that matters in for profit, non-profit, and government systems. Even in a non profit the cost to the system is a huge deal, often even more than in non-profits as it really is the bottom line keeping the system open. That being said effiency matters to the patient. The bus will never be the ED, which is (most of the time) not a referral center, which is not an OR or ICU.

I push effiency and times just as hard in the ED as in EMS. It helps in bottom line, but it is also the best thing for the patient.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 28, 2020)

I’m just gonna leave it here.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 28, 2020)

Peak said:


> I would strap our bags next to me on the bench and work out of them, there was very little that I didn't have in the bags that I needed during transport.


So do I but that doesn’t help with me being able to reach the patient. Sure I can grab a syringe and draw up meds but in order to give them, I’m gonna have to unbuckle.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 28, 2020)

Peak said:


> The number one determinant of outcome in the prehospital environment for the patient is time from call to arrival at definitive care.
> 
> Costs and efficiency drives the bottom line, something that matters in for profit, non-profit, and government systems. Even in a non profit the cost to the system is a huge deal, often even more than in non-profits as it really is the bottom line keeping the system open. That being said effiency matters to the patient. The bus will never be the ED, which is (most of the time) not a referral center, which is not an OR or ICU.
> 
> I push effiency and times just as hard in the ED as in EMS. It helps in bottom line, but it is also the best thing for the patient.


In what patients? STEMI? Stroke? Trauma? Sure. I'll agree 100% there. I've managed a 12 minute dispatch to hospital time because I recognized the importance for that patient. What good does rushing to a hospital and cutting corners on care do for the overdose, hypoglycemic, epileptic, cardiac arrest, asthmatic, or Hyperkalemia patient with a a wide QRS? 

Cost and efficiency matter and I don't agree with consistently being slow and making coworkers pick up the slack. However I also like safe and controlled work environments and a moving ambulance isn't what I would call one. When I can take factors out of the equation that I have to deal with while transporting, I absolutely will, numbers be damned.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 28, 2020)

Peak said:


> The number one determinant of outcome in the prehospital environment for the patient is time from call to arrival at definitive care.



This is only true in a very small subset of patients.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 28, 2020)

Remi said:


> This is only true in a very small subset of patients.



I agree. In the entirety of EMS patient contacts, very few require time sensitive interventions.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 28, 2020)

It’s so strange how people who do the exact same job (or nearly the exact same) can have such different perspectives on the most basic principles of it. It is interesting.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 28, 2020)

Bleh... Filled out my e-QIP background check this morning.  Took a nap and woke up in the middle of it remembering I forgot to include a part time job I had a few years ago.  Now just waiting for an email back on how to fix that.


----------



## Peak (Jan 28, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> It’s so strange how people who do the exact same job (or nearly the exact same) can have such different perspectives on the most basic principles of it. It is interesting.



I think that everyone's opinion is shaped by their experience.

Back when I was in the fire service I would have been a lot more amicable to the stay and play opinion. I didn't know or understand how much more advanced management is in the ED or ICU.

That belly pain that ends up being a ovarian torsion, incarcerated hernia, intussusception (which I have seen in several adults), and so on are time sensitive but can present in a way that doesn't seem that way in the field.

Slightly altered homeless guy might have a head bleed, and I've had more than one that we had to send for emergent evacuations in the OR who were reported to just be drunk.

That teen who is high and agitated is actually overdosing on meth laced MDMA and is febrile and having intermittent seizures and needs a large amount of antiepileptics and airway management (I had one guy who got 25mg of versed, a gram of keppra, and 600mg of phenobarb in his hour in the ED with me before he went to the unit). I had one that was delayed because he was treated in a medical tent at a concert until he went into status epilepticus and coded, we never got him back.

Codes are ran differently. I've had ED codes where we are giving meds based on labs, placed chest tubes, evacuated fluid with pericardialcentesis, performed CPR through PCI, and so on and these patients lived because of interventions that could not have been performed in the field.

It's all a matter of you don't know what you don't know. Not once in our EMS or nursing peer review committee have I had a referral where the clinician willfully neglected care, people do what they think is right. In the vast majority of cases it is a lack of education.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 28, 2020)

Peak said:


> I think that everyone's opinion is shaped by their experience.
> 
> Back when I was in the fire service I would have been a lot more amicable to the stay and play opinion. I didn't know or understand how much more advanced management is in the ED or ICU.
> 
> ...



You know, throughout the last month or so of your posts I’ve seen you:

1) Considering EMS pay laughable to the point of being insulting.
2) Considering EMS providers not knowing what they don’t know.
3) Considering EMS inefficient if they display even a modicum of initiative.

That, and the anecdotes/horror stories about bums with brain bleeds, women with ovarian torsion etc plus the constant referrals to the fire service you started with, leads me to believe that you’re speaking from a very specific perspective of a fireman who became an RN and _suddenly_ has seen the light.

This isn’t an ad hominem. This is exactly what myself and many others have dealt with while pushing gurneys for the various FDs in SoCal. This whole “just load up and go”, “don’t play a doctor” and “who cares, the ED will figure it out” mindset which is so prevalent in the fire service doesn’t really stem from understanding their limitations but rather from a) indifference and b) scare tactics employed during the peer reviews. 

All the big words that you just dropped, have associated symptoms that any competent clinician can recognize. A brain bleed doesn’t present with just AMS, an ovarian torsion is more than just “belly pain”, a meth’d out teen is clearly not “just high” et cetera. So, instead of pushing for immediate transports and creating the mentality of “who cares, just get them to the hospital”, how about treating street medics like adults and professionals who actually know a thing or two ?

P.S. I’ve seen enough f**kups in the ED, to know better.


----------



## Peak (Jan 28, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> You know, throughout the last month or so of your posts I’ve seen you:
> 
> 1) Considering EMS pay laughable to the point of being insulting.
> 2) Considering EMS providers not knowing what they don’t know.
> ...



1: I do think the pay that EMS gets is insulting, I don't know why you would consider this a bad thing. Why should a college educated profession get paid so little as to be a member of the working class?

2: This is a problem in all of the medical field. I don't pretend to be an ID expert, I don't consider myself to be an expert in flight physiology, or one in law enforcement. I call for advice and help from the labor deck, oncology, pharmacy, and several other specialties every day. This is the dunning kruger effect. 

3: I have no problem with EMS having initiative, but like in any other healthcare area it needs to be evidence based. Simply doing something without evidence isn't advancing any field of medicine. 

I was a fire medic. I never worked EMS only, and I don't have any need to hide that. Unlike most fire departments we trained hard every day, usually for two to three hours. Our officers had us reading about architecture, fire behavior, rescue tactics, or whatever else every day. We cut up cars, surveyed the district, checked cisterns, flushed hydrants, went to the burn tower, or did some kind of hands on training every day.  I think I was a pretty average medic, I'd like to think that we were great firefighters. I'm proud of the work that I put into being a firefighter, and that also spilled into the work I put into being a medical provider. 

With that I never ran back to back medicals for 12 straight hours. I didn't get hounded by corporate nonsense. I didn't deal with nonsense drunk calls, social problems, and the like. Our district was very lucky, when we got EMS calls they were sick. I can't pretend to be a 'street' medic or have that experience. 

I enjoyed the medical component but realized that advancing in EMS beyond paramedic just really exist. I didn't want to fly so that cuts out HEMS. I wasn't going to leave my fire job so that cuts out any kind of community program. There was no way I would ever go work for a private EMS company. I considered medical school but I didn't want to spend the next decade in medical school and residency, I considered PA but that can narrow down job choices and localities, I considered pharmacy but I was concerned I would miss the hands on care. I went into nursing because I could complete the program in less than two years and have my BSN. I have immense flexibility in care environment, my schedule, and where I can work. I figured out where I want to be. I still get to do some EMS with our specialty program, I work in the ED, I work in the units, and I get to develop and shape our practices in our committees and councils. I don't think that being a nurse makes you "see the light," I think that having experience in a multitude of care environments helps you to understand how complex healthcare really is. There are many nurses who don't understand this. There are many healthcare providers beyond nurses who understand this. I don't think being a nurses is some kind of magical answer nor is it the right choice for many people. 

There is a difference between making a good assessment and wasting time on scene. Make a good assessment, make a plan, and execute that plan. Any extra time is a waste. If part of that plan for example is having a sober ride take someone home then that is great, if it is fiddling around for no good reason then it is wrong.

If you think that every patient presents with textbook symptoms they you have a lot to learn. There is a reason why we don't just take a history and physical exam and send a patient to the OR for an emergent appy or torsion. You list your differentials and then include or exclude them. Being in the twenty first century this typically includes labs and imaging, these cannot be performed in the ambulance. 

A lot of those drunk head bleeds to EMS looked drunk, they didn't know (nor did we for that matter untill they sobered and gave us a better story) that the patient had been in a fight the previous day. In fact I would have said the patient was also probably drunk, but without a head CT we can't exclude a bleed.

EMS wouldn't have known that a 19 year old's molly was laced with meth, we found that out on his utox. 

We wouldn't have known that a complaint of intermittent LLQ pain over two days with dysuria was a torsion, the ultrasound showed that. 

The fact that a more advanced and extensive workup in the ED doesn't mean that care delivered by EMS was bad or wrong, but rather that the patient needed a more extensive workup than can be provided in the prehospital environment. 

If the patient is going to need or want transport to the ED, then why waste the time if it doesn't benefit the patient. There are plenty of non-emergent patients who are going to end up going whether they can be fixed by EMS or not (or even if they don't have a problem at all) because that is the American healthcare system.

The practice of medicine will always have errors and room for improvement. That being said we should push for that improvement. Errors certainly happen throughout the hospital (and clinics for that matter) very much including the ED, but we should learn from that and get better.

Most of the medics I work with are professionals. They don't waste time on scene, they don't wast time on the biophone, and they don't waste time in bedside report. You can deliver good care without needlessly wasting time.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 28, 2020)

Peak said:


> I think that everyone's opinion is shaped by their experience.
> 
> Back when I was in the fire service I would have been a lot more amicable to the stay and play opinion. I didn't know or understand how much more advanced management is in the ED or ICU.
> 
> ...



No one here is advocating staying on scene with someone who has belly pain or AMS just to sip coffee and shoot the crap. When they say "stay and play", that is shorthand for "do whatever meaningful management is indicated on scene". That's all.

None of those anecdotes you listed are going to have their outcomes negatively impacted by the time it takes a competent paramedic to do a good  assessment and make a "sick / not sick" determination and then formulate a working diagnosis and treatment plan. I for one _do_ understand "how much more advanced management is" in the hospital (and I think a lot of the EMS guys have a better idea than you give them credit for), and I also know that it isn't as if clueless paramedics are slowly lallygagging in with unrecognized critical patients and then the heroic ED staff takes one look and immediately brings to bear the force of all the expertise contained within the medical faculty and whisks the patient off to emergency surgery just in time. That's a (bad) TV show; not reality.

There's no ED that immediately rushes everyone with belly pain or who is apparently drunk right to CT. No one is going to be harmed because a paramedic spent a moment on-scene taking a BGS and looking for signs of intoxication and trying to ascertain the most likely cause of the AMS and determine the best place to take the patient. No one is going to die because the same paramedic spent a couple minutes getting a good history on the belly pain and making sure the patient was comfortable.

The research is pretty that cardiac arrests, especially, do better when they are resuscitated on scene prior to transport. It's also clear that there is almost never any correlation between transport time and outcomes.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 28, 2020)

Geeze, its almost as if the instant Kobe Bryant died, 73 million facebook users got their pilots license.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 28, 2020)

Peak said:


> 1: I do think the pay that EMS gets is insulting, I don't know why you would consider this a bad thing. Why should a college educated profession get paid so little as to be a member of the working class?
> 
> 2: This is a problem in all of the medical field. I don't pretend to be an ID expert, I don't consider myself to be an expert in flight physiology, or one in law enforcement. I call for advice and help from the labor deck, oncology, pharmacy, and several other specialties every day. This is the dunning kruger effect.
> 
> ...



I think @Remi summed it up pretty well, so there’s no need for me to reiterate on what he said. I’m just going to go over some minor detail.

First, I can tell that you haven’t been an RN for too long. You’re still in the mindset of “us vs them” that was ingrained in you back when you were with the FD; that’s the kind of BS that wannabe paramilitary organizations indoctrinate their employees with. 

Second, it’s a cool story about you deciding to pursue higher education, but the important component that you’re missing is that most of the people you’re interacting with here, are either still working or have worked in the past, for private EMS. Their choice of a career is their concern only, and taking a prima donna stance on it makes you look ignorant and arrogant. Same applies to the issue of pay rate in private EMS - it isn’t that the pay is low, it’s that you (as a dual role FF) were unjustifiably overpaid for, essentially, a menial job that does not require any higher education.

Third, you seem to completely miss my point about the “just load and go” mindset but @Remi already touched base on that.

And last, but not the least - the fact that you, admittedly, were an average medic, doesn’t mean that everyone else is.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 28, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Bleh... Filled out my e-QIP background check this morning.  Took a nap and woke up in the middle of it remembering I forgot to include a part time job I had a few years ago.  Now just waiting for an email back on how to fix that.


For what job?


----------



## Peak (Jan 28, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> I think @Remi summed it up pretty well, so there’s no need for me to reiterate on what he said. I’m just going to go over some minor detail.
> 
> First, I can tell that you haven’t been an RN for too long. You’re still in the mindset of “us vs them” that was ingrained in you back when you were with the FD; that’s the kind of BS that wannabe paramilitary organizations indoctrinate their employees with.
> 
> ...



I don't know what you mean by "us vs them." Fire based EMS is a different approach than private/3rd service EMS. Fire based EMS is differenly ran between departments that transport and those that don't. Private EMS is ran different than 3rd service.

Or perhaps you mean paramedics versus nurses? Or docs, PAs, NPs, pharmacists, and therapies? We all have different education and to a large degree different ways of looking at a patient. This isn't an in group and an out group, these are just the facts.

Or do you mean when I say what I would do versus why I would expect a medic to do? I think that the average paramedic is going to look at things differently than I do. I was a paramedic, I am a registered nurse. I have worked in Adult and Pediatric EDs, adult ICUs, pediatric ICUs, congenital cardiac ICUs, and NICUs; I outreach and assist with transport for several of our specialty programs. I have worked in several tertiary/quaternary referral hospitals that patients literally come accross the globe to receive our care. I've worked in the woods as a medic, and in a level I trauma center as a nurse. I have five board certifications in emergency and critical care, and more classes to keep up than should be possible. I have graduate education in forensics and care of child abuse. I chair one and am a member of several quality and process improvement committees, I have monthly meetings with our executive cabinet and talk with them several times a week. I precept nursing students, paramedic students, flight nurses, and flight paramedics. I don't think it is unreasonable to think that I might have a different plan of care than most of the medics on here.

That story about higher education is because you accused me essentially of thinking I was better than paramedics because I went to nursing school, so don't act like that was out of the blue.

To that matter though I do think paramedics should have higher education. If you think I look down on paramedics then you really don't have touch of how most other health providers think of EMS. I think that until paramedics have a minimum of an associates and are on the way to a bachelors that isn't going to change.

Why should I be able to make more money roofing or doing yard work than working on a bus as a medic? In what world does that really make sense? I don't see expecting a living wage for working as a medical professional to be unreasonable, let alone pompus or arrogant.

As to delay of care. Delayed intervention is well known to have negative effects in the MI or stroke patient, the septic or bacteremic patient, patients requiring advanced cardiopulmonary intervention, dead gut, ruptured appendicitis, malrotation, incarcerated ischemic hernias, torsions, intra-abdominal abscess, spinal epidural abscess, meningitis, myocarditis, pericarditis, peumo/hemo/chylothorax, vascular flow obstructions to the great organs, and so on.

Infact, tell me how you would rule in/out pneumomediastinum in the field? How would you treat it? How do you evaluate and treat spinal epidural abscess? What are you doing in the additional time on scene to benefit these patients?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 29, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> For what job?


An NDMS DMAT.  I'm not to worried but still frustrating on my part.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 29, 2020)

@Peak, truly you seem like a pretty sharp person. There’s no need to reiterate how much expertise you have, really there isn’t.

But all this talk of diagnosing things such as pneumomediastinum and the like only serves to validate your pompous viewpoints.

We all get it, none of us can diagnose these things without definitive care. Again, most squared-away paramedics know this.

I say we all drop it in this thread and either move it to another, or let our egos wallow in their own self-righteousness.

Personally? I can’t wait for baseball season to start.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 29, 2020)

> all this talk of diagnosing things such as pneumomediastinum and the like only serves to validate your pompous viewpoints.



Amen. 

I rest my case, moving on...


----------



## Peak (Jan 29, 2020)

Whether or not I'm pretentious notwithstanding, I use the pneumomediastinum as an example because I ran a kid with one after a bicycle accident as a medic back on the fire service. I didn't have a clue what it was, and only found out about it after the ED doc took a look at the CXR.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 29, 2020)

I'm on a bit of a classic tv kick... just started Buffy The Vampire Slayer on Hulu, and Supernatural on Netflix lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 29, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> I'm on a bit of a classic tv kick... just started Buffy The Vampire Slayer on Hulu, and Supernatural on Netflix lol


I’m watching old reruns of _Drunk History_ on Comedy Central, but you do you...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 29, 2020)

My poor kiddo keeps vomiting. It's going to be a long night.  Wish I could make him feel better.  But he's a trooper, does his best to get it in his bucket.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 29, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> An NDMS DMAT.  I'm not to worried but still frustrating on my part.


Awesome. Long process, I know.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 29, 2020)

I personally don’t do any interventions ever and always frame the most telegenic or dramatic physician on the team of physicians receiving my victims in the primary camera as I side push people into the Dramatic ED where Lives Are Saved. Primary function of EMS is applying good makeup to the patients in the hopes that we find the ground between telegenic enough to live and not so loved that the fates kill them for a dramatic effect. Lots of story-crafting involved.
Sometimes we have steamy affairs with the main characters, or get hurt off-screen for drama. It’s a living. I just wish we could maybe once use an IV or something without a firefighter to empower us. I reckon I could do it.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 29, 2020)

Peak said:


> As to delay of care. Delayed intervention is well known to have negative effects in the MI or stroke patient, the septic or bacteremic patient, patients requiring advanced cardiopulmonary intervention, dead gut, ruptured appendicitis, malrotation, incarcerated ischemic hernias, torsions, intra-abdominal abscess, spinal epidural abscess, meningitis, myocarditis, pericarditis, peumo/hemo/chylothorax, vascular flow obstructions to the great organs, and so on.
> 
> Infact, tell me how you would rule in/out pneumomediastinum in the field? How would you treat it? How do you evaluate and treat spinal epidural abscess? What are you doing in the additional time on scene to benefit these patients?



Your justifications for your position are becoming more far-fetched. Spinal abscess? Chylothorax? Pneumomediastinum?

Come on, man. You are intentionally not getting it here. It's not the 1990's anymore, and the research disagrees with you. This is just bizarre.

You said you are a preceptor, right?


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 29, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> My poor kiddo keeps vomiting. It's going to be a long night.  Wish I could make him feel better.  But he's a trooper, does his best to get it in his bucket.


We went through this a couple times when my son was about six or so months old. It's a scary feeling for sure.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 29, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> My poor kiddo keeps vomiting. It's going to be a long night.  Wish I could make him feel better.  But he's a trooper, does his best to get it in his bucket.


Yeah not fun for sure. My whole family just got over the flu, guess their flu shots failed miserably. Patient Zero was our oldest who we’re thinking had influenza A & B.

There’s nothing quite like trying to give an 8-month old Tamiflu and prevent them from chucking it back up. Yay.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 29, 2020)

Remi said:


> Your justifications for your position are becoming more far-fetched. Spinal abscess? Chylothorax? Pneumomediastinum?
> 
> Come on, man. You are intentionally not getting it here. It's not the 1990's anymore, and the research disagrees with you. This is just bizarre.
> 
> You said you are a preceptor, right?



Navy Seal Copypasta


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 29, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Navy Seal Copypasta


Is that like Gecko08?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 29, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> Awesome. Long process, I know.


Yup.  Took a year from application to conditional offer.  And got an email from my point of contact saying he sent it back to me for me to update.



Chimpie said:


> We went through this a couple times when my son was about six or so months old. It's a scary feeling for sure.


Helpless is how I felt.  Luckily he stopped around 1am and slept till 6.  Drank more water then slept till 9.


VentMonkey said:


> Yeah not fun for sure. My whole family just got over the flu, guess their flu shots failed miserably. Patient Zero was our oldest who we’re thinking had influenza A & B.
> 
> There’s nothing quite like trying to give an 8-month old Tamiflu and prevent them from chucking it back up. Yay.



I have a feeling it is worse than giving cats pills.  I'm just happy he is acting more himself now.  Except he is running around carrying a bucket.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 29, 2020)

No one mentioned exudative fibrinopurulent empyemas or freaking granulomatosis with polyangiitis! Dudes, what about slipped capital femoral epiphysis or Maisonnueve fractures with syndesmotic injury from a Danis-Weber Class C medial maleolus fracture? Emergencies for definitive care, duh, don’t stay and play or splint or medicate!

**** man, I feel good this morning using my big words and diagnoses! 🙄

Really though, you medics and all have a good day, stay safe, and keep doing the good work I know you’re doing.👍


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 29, 2020)

Reminds me of reading scenarios on Flightweb....Oh you thought he had a liver laceration? Psh Tumor Lysis Syndrome from blunt trauma and unknown malignancy. Amateurs


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 29, 2020)

Second to last day of whole 30.  So looking forward to pizza... and burritos... and ice cream.  

But the horde of candy bars that I have collected from the hospitals over the past 30 days.  Really don't care about them.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 29, 2020)

My sister is a teacher in Beijing. She finally decided to get out and head home to Bulgaria. The situation in China seems to be waaaay worse than we’re hearing here in the states.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 29, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> My sister is a teacher in Beijing. She finally decided to get out and head home to Bulgaria. The situation in China seems to be waaaay worse than we’re hearing here in the states.



Yeah the videos look pretty serious. Bodies in hallways bad


----------



## Tigger (Jan 29, 2020)

Slowly starting to prepare to move. How do you organize the 8000 chargers and cords that are now part of life besides a shoe box?


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 30, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Helpless is how I felt. Luckily he stopped around 1am and slept till 6. Drank more water then slept till 9.


Mine ended up getting transported priority yellow. After puking for the third time in < 20 mins, he was just exhausted and struggling to breathe. I threw him over my shoulder hoping that it would help expand his chest, making it easier for him. He would take a breath, wait five seconds, and then take another breath. He started getting pale and ashen. Had the wifey make the call while I started preparing mentally to do rescue breathing. Scary man, just scary.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 30, 2020)

Chimpie said:


> Mine ended up getting transported priority yellow. After puking for the third time in < 20 mins, he was just exhausted and struggling to breathe. I threw him over my shoulder hoping that it would help expand his chest, making it easier for him. He would take a breath, wait five seconds, and then take another breath. He started getting pale and ashen. Had the wifey make the call while I started preparing mentally to do rescue breathing. Scary man, just scary.


Oh poor kiddo.  Glad it didn't go to rescue breaths.


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 30, 2020)

Its always scary when it’s family kids.


----------



## Lo2w (Jan 30, 2020)

We rotate dinner cooking on tour. Anyone have some good, easy ideas to feed 6?


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 30, 2020)

Lo2w said:


> We rotate dinner cooking on tour. Anyone have some good, easy ideas to feed 6?



Tacos


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 30, 2020)

Take out.


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 31, 2020)

Pork chops, cheap and tasty, easy to season well.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 31, 2020)

I second the tacos motion. Super quick and super easy. You can whip up ground beef in a matter of minutes.

If you wanna get super fancy/ OG, even carne asada tacos truly don’t take that long.

Unfortunately I don’t think you’d get much points for takeout, but food is food.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 31, 2020)

Lo2w said:


> We rotate dinner cooking on tour. Anyone have some good, easy ideas to feed 6?



What kind of kitchen appliances do you have ?


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm no cook, and usually am scrambling for recipes myself lol, but I'm starting to really like pressure cooker. Only takes a few minutes to cook even frozen chicken/pork all the way thru (like 20-25 min for frozen solid chicken lol). Deason, pop in the broiler for a few minutes to get a good outside sear/texture. 

At the multi company station I found myself working today they made hamburger curry for lunch, and pork guisantes and chicken adobo for dinner, everyone was pretty happy with that.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 31, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> I'm no cook, and usually am scrambling for recipes myself lol, but I'm starting to really like pressure cooker. Only takes a few minutes to cook even frozen chicken/pork all the way thru (like 20-25 min for frozen solid chicken lol). Deason, pop in the broiler for a few minutes to get a good outside sear/texture.



InstaPot is my most used appliance. As a matter of fact, the only appliances I’m using on a regular basis are the pressure cooker and the food processor. Even the rice cooker isn’t being used much anymore, the “Multigrain” setting on the InstaPot deals with rice medley much better.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 31, 2020)

Crockpots are a good option for low maintenance cooking. The other day I put some venison in marinade, filled the pot with Coke, cooked the venison while I slept, and then made mashed potatoes to go with it.  Turned out really good


----------



## Lo2w (Jan 31, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> What kind of kitchen appliances do you have ?



Full kitchen, my list of ideas right now includes instant pot chili, enchiladas, stuffed peppers.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 31, 2020)

Tacos is always my go-to thing to cook. Universally liked, easy to make, and cheap to make.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 31, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Crockpots are a good option for low maintenance cooking. The other day I put some venison in marinade, filled the pot with Coke, cooked the venison while I slept, and then made mashed potatoes to go with it.  Turned out really good


I usually throw some vegetable beef stew in mine and let it cook while I'm driving all day.  Makes the truck smell great too.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 31, 2020)

Lo2w said:


> Full kitchen, my list of ideas right now includes instant pot chili, enchiladas, stuffed peppers.



Stuffed peppers (when done right) take a lot of time and effort. Have to blanch the peppers, make stuffing and sauce, stuff the peppers, cook them... 

Make a chicken stew instead. You’ll need a big pack of chicken thighs or drumsticks, a big onion, 1-2 medium carrots, garlic, sweet potatoes and mushrooms. Spices to taste.

Splash a bit of olive oil into the instapot, dump in coarsely chopped onion, put on “Sautée” and keep stirring until the onion is soft and translucent. Add minced carrots, stir until carrots are softened. Put the chicken on top, add crushed garlic and spices, splash with soy sauce, add water until it covers the chicken. Kill the “Sautée”, put the lid on and cook on “High Pressure” for anywhere between 1.5 to 2 hrs. Depressurize, add sliced potatoes and mushrooms, gently mix and cook on “High Pressure” for 5 to 7 minutes. Done.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 31, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Take out.


This


----------



## Lo2w (Jan 31, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> This



Our options are a bit limited in our quiet little redneck mountain town.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 31, 2020)

If any of you get Rotor magazine at your base, there is a good article on single engine IFR.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 2, 2020)

Man this night just kept escalating. Got a case I'm gonna share later that threw me for a loop that I think was the medical version of a distracting injury.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 2, 2020)

Tell tell.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 3, 2020)

This is the week I find out if the months long interview process pays off. My first Director’s position is on the horizon.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 3, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> This is the week I find out if the months long interview process pays off. My first Director’s position is on the horizon.


Best of luck!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 3, 2020)

thanks. I’m on pins and needles.


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 3, 2020)

Good luck, it’ll play out the way it has to.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 3, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Good luck, it’ll play out the way it has to.



Isn't that the truth.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 4, 2020)

Posted the call that caught me off guard. Want to see what ideas yall come up with.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 5, 2020)

Looking at the calendar...I have 24 days worth of ski trips on the books through the first week of April. While moving to a new a city. Yas winter, lets go.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 7, 2020)

Tigger said:


> I have 24 days worth of ski trips on the books through the first week of April.


HUH?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 7, 2020)

Chimpie said:


> HUH?


Driving in Colorado during winter can count as a ski trip.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 8, 2020)

My vacation station hasn't had much in the way of calls last few shifts ugh, other watch had a fire response (but they didn't get to play lol)

But today, I'm driving, filling in for our Engineer (he's taking the Captains promotional test), and we've caught two alarms so far (yeah yeah I know) still got to do some response driving for the first time in forever.

And I actually looked up the local community College EMT program online. They do show a Transition Course for NREMT to State License.  BUT that program sheet is dated 2018, and I've heard guys say it's no more... BUT there is an informational session, and the next one is in a few weeks, on a day I'm not working. Free to attend... so I know what I'm doing that day!

Unfortunately it looks like if I have to take the full semester long program, I'll have to take pre reqs first and pay like 4 grand 😶 which sounds more like a medic program cost? But there was also a blurb on one of the pages saying State EMT is eligible for NREMT and NR AEMT tests...

Guess I know what questions I'm gonna ask in that information session!


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 8, 2020)

Please post when you find out. It sounds like Hi has a bizarre program. Why would it cost so much and have pre reqs?


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 8, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Please post when you find out. It sounds like Hi has a bizarre program. Why would it cost so much and have pre reqs?


Yeah, I've heard State EMT is closer to NR Advanced EMT standards, but I'd have to ask to find out for sure. I do know our EMS EMTs at least are able to start IVs and give some meds like Zofran (idk if that counts as Medic supervised, or if that's standard State BLS... but they can def do more than we can as FFs).

Turns out I just missed an info seminar earlier this week, next one is beginning of March


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 8, 2020)

Yeah, sounds like EMT Advanced, II, or whatever the flavor of the level is now.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 9, 2020)

I absolutely despise January/February weather. Crappy weather means I have to do my required yearly education.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 9, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I absolutely despise January/February weather. Crappy weather means I have to do my required yearly education.


Getting paid to do your con-ed. Aww, you poor soul.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 9, 2020)

Department is gonna do a PHTLS class in a couple months... think I'm gonna sign up for that, especially as it's off duty, overtime authorized training


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 9, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Getting paid to do your con-ed. Aww, you poor soul.


I'd rather be flying, atleast I'll have it done before the warm weather.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 10, 2020)

Doing this with my kiddos.








						I Gave My 19-Month-Old Son My Old Canon G12: Here’s His POV
					

Stan has learned how to use a camera and to shout out cheese as he presses the shutter.     He has a few of my old crappy point and shoot film cameras in his toy box to play with, but today I gave him my Canon G12. To be honest it's a pile of **** and it doesn't get used at all.




					www.boredpanda.com


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 10, 2020)

Hey folks.  Been a bit. 

So. Ankle is mostly better.  After much therapy and drs, I got cleared For full duty.

I got a different FTO and restarted my training.  I have 4 more rideouts until I'm cleared. 

My FTO says my PCRs are really great and I only needed few pointers to fix them. 

I've been getting better with my lifting and body mechanics. 

I'm kinda excited to get my own partner. Hopefully they're cool.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 10, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I'd rather be flying, atleast I'll have it done before the warm weather.


I totally get it. I’m just sayin’, some of us are at programs tied to ground services that are subject to both ground transfers, and keeping up with EOA number crunching and percentages, particularly during the winter months, or long blocks of maintenance.

By no means am I complaining. I still get ample downtime for LINK training and the like. Not to mention our “mandatory safety naps”.

Doing ground legs in general is oftentimes enough to remind me how much harder my ground peers have it.


----------



## Seirende (Feb 10, 2020)

Damn, this mood stabilizer/antidepressant combo is the bomb.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 10, 2020)

I’d like to report several things. The XFL debut in Dallas was perfectly in tune with Dallas football (disappointing mediocrity), the stadium concessions SUCKED (ran out of everything) and I’m less psyched than I was that my favorite alternative league has returned. DC Defenders look interesting though.

Also i am reporting a Bristol3. I am proud.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 10, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I totally get it. I’m just sayin’, some of us are at programs tied to ground services that are subject to both ground transfers, and keeping up with EOA number crunching and percentages, particularly during the winter months, or long blocks of maintenance.
> 
> By no means am I complaining. I still get ample downtime for LINK training and the like. Not to mention our “mandatory safety naps”.
> 
> Doing ground legs in general is oftentimes enough to remind me how much harder my ground peers have it.


Im thankful I am not. We used to do ECMO ground transports out of the level 2 were stationed at, to the big hospital 3.5 hours away. We did them as a courtesy, fortunately the system now has an adult CCT ground team, ECMO is becoming more common there.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 10, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> The XFL debut in Dallas was perfectly in tune with Dallas football (disappointing mediocrity), the stadium concessions SUCKED (ran out of everything) and I’m less psyched than I was that my favorite alternative league has returned.


From what I caught on TV it looked like they’d moved away from the WWE influence they tried from their original run. But, like the AFL, I just can’t see anything replacing the NFL during the off-season.

Anyone remember the European NFL?

I am ready for baseball season to start. Betts and Price to LA. I’m hopeful the trade will pay off.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 11, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I am ready for baseball season to start. Betts and Price to LA. I’m hopeful the trade will pay off.


I can get behind this. Would like to catch a Cardinals game this year, haven't been since I lived in the STL area.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 11, 2020)

Went to bed and it was raining. Woke up to about 5 inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 11, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> I can get behind this. Would like to catch a Cardinals game this year, haven't been since I lived in the STL area.


I despise the cardinals (probably cause everyone in Indiana is a Cards or Cubs fan), but the Braves play a 4 game series in St Louis so ill likely go for once of those games.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 11, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I am ready for baseball season to start. Betts and Price to LA. I’m hopeful the trade will pay off.



I got excited when I got the ESPN notification on my phone that the Angles were going to get Joc Peterson... then a day later that excitement was crushed.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 11, 2020)

Is it bad that I'm hoping COVID-19 will help accelerate my DMAT application processing 😅


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 11, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I got excited when I got the ESPN notification on my phone that the Angles were going to get Joc Peterson... then a day later that excitement was crushed.


He’d been a good compliment to their lineup. Didn’t realize you all have Maddon as your manager now too.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 11, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Is it bad that I'm hoping COVID-19 will help accelerate my DMAT application processing 😅



No.


----------



## Jon (Feb 11, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Is it bad that I'm hoping COVID-19 will help accelerate my DMAT application processing



Dude. Nothing accelerates DMAT applications. I FINALLY got sworn in last month. I applied in mid 2018.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 12, 2020)

*Yeah I'm in the background portion.  So who knows how long that will take.  Could be one month... Could be one year.*


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 12, 2020)

First ROSC I've had in a long time. Know ROSC is a lot of mental masturbation for agencies to bolster statistics, but feels good when it goes so smoothly in such tight quarters. Definitely the worst environment in terms of space and extrication I've had in quite some time.

Side note. A McGrath with an X3 blade and a bougie has become a fast favorite of mine.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 12, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> First ROSC I've had in a long time. Know ROSC is a lot of mental masturbation for agencies to bolster statistics, but feels good when it goes so smoothly in such *tight quarters*. Definitely the worst environment in terms of space and extrication I've had in quite some time.
> 
> Side note. A McGrath with an X3 blade and a bougie has become a fast favorite of mine.


One of my first cardiac arrests as a cleared paramedic was a generously-sized (but not huge) older woman who had collapsed while on the toilet and become tightly wedged between the toilet and door of the small bathroom she was in. It was one of those old, Victorian-Style houses where the bathrooms are tiny and the toilet and sink and door are all really close together. Fire beat us to the scene by a good bit and had already had a guy climb in through the window because there was no way to open the bathroom door. He barely fit in the bathroom himself and he had a HELL of a time positioning her in such a way to open the door so we could drag her out. He was actually pretty shook up. Obviously no intervention took place for quite some time but we worked her for a few minutes and then called it. One of the more memorable calls in my career.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 12, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> First ROSC I've had in a long time



ROSC? Is that some sort of magical spell?


----------



## Old Tracker (Feb 12, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> ROSC? Is that some sort of magical spell?



Depends on the magician and if the stars and the moon line up enough for it to last.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 12, 2020)

Gotta remember the squirrel blood too.


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 12, 2020)

But I always thought that we’re all apprentices here and not sworn in magicians...


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 12, 2020)

Remi said:


> One of my first cardiac arrests as a cleared paramedic was a generously-sized (but not huge) older woman who had collapsed while on the toilet and become tightly wedged between the toilet and door of the small bathroom she was in. It was one of those old, Victorian-Style houses where the bathrooms are tiny and the toilet and sink and door are all really close together. Fire beat us to the scene by a good bit and had already had a guy climb in through the window because there was no way to open the bathroom door. He barely fit in the bathroom himself and he had a HELL of a time positioning her in such a way to open the door so we could drag her out. He was actually pretty shook up. Obviously no intervention took place for quite some time but we worked her for a few minutes and then called it. One of the more memorable calls in my career.


That just sounds like a logistical nightmare. That fireman definitely deserves tacos for finding a way to get the door open. The worst I've ever had to dig out was in the middle of a greyhound bus. Feet up on the window and head in the isle between my knees. It was by far the most ungraceful CPR I've ever done.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 12, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> ROSC? Is that some sort of magical spell?


It certainly feels like it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 12, 2020)

ROSC’s are always a nice reminder of why we do this. Speaking of...









						Jay Bouwmeester collapse update: Blues defenseman undergoes successful defibrillator implant procedure
					

The 36-year-old Blues defenseman reportedly suffered 'cardiac episode' during the first period of Tuesday's game




					www.cbssports.com


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 13, 2020)

2 am semi truck fire fully involved carrying butane lighters. Fun times.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 13, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> First ROSC I've had in a long time. Know ROSC is a lot of mental masturbation for agencies to bolster statistics, but feels good when it goes so smoothly in such tight quarters. Definitely the worst environment in terms of space and extrication I've had in quite some time.
> 
> Side note. A McGrath with an X3 blade and a bougie has become a fast favorite of mine.


I am a regular three person, though I think the X blade has its place. I once tubed a post arrest sitting side-saddle next to the patient in a tiny house and that's about the coolest I've ever felt. 

The iGel worked fine time and his airway had no soiling so I had no qualms with leaving it. The ED doc used it for 20 minutes and then tubed him when they had sustained ROSC (the eighth return of pulses woof). He wouldn't let me use his McGrath, I shoulda brought mine into the bay!


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 13, 2020)

I havent used the X-blade a ton, I think our guidelines suggest a bougie works best with the X blade, but I have/had issues using a bougie with any blade, though I have yet to actually need one using the Mcgrath. 

In other news the wife suggested we remodel the kitchen. Did some measuring and estimating tonight. I need to find some OT.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 14, 2020)

Did some hold over OT to pick up supplies for the Battalion.... ended up driving 150 miles and like 9 hours on the road today


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 14, 2020)

How many times did you drive around the island?🤣🤣


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 14, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> How many times did you drive around the island?🤣🤣


 This was pretty much just driving up and down the east (windward) coast a couple times lol. Our Battalion is like a long line of stations along the highway between the coast and the mountains 

But I had to drive up and over said mountain into Town to start, pick up backboards at the trauma center, go to HQ for office supplies, back over the hill and go to all 9 stations dropping off supplies and what not.

What really killed it, made it long, was that there were a few pieces of equipment had to go to the storeroom for repair/replace, which involves driving back into Town, pass to the other side... and then they had 4 pallets worth of station supplies for the whole Bn they had me pickup as well that apparently BC wasn't tracking -_-

Luckily he only had me take them to Bn HQ, drop off half off them, I took the other half to the stations near mine, and then they let me finish off the holdover at my station for the full 12 hr OT shift so that was nice....

And today I got a 24 OT shift at a nice chill station, with one of our new trucks while someone else dropped off the last bit of supplies lol, today met my goal for OT for this pay period so all in all, fairly happy today hahaha


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 15, 2020)

Ambulance headed to emergency in Kailua involved in crash
					

"We do want to remind the public to safely pull over to the side of the road when you see or hear an ambulance approaching with lights and sirens.”




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com
				




Oof, and that's one of their new units too...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 15, 2020)

Off to Fitch's ASM class.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 15, 2020)

Tigger said:


> I am a regular three person, though I think the X blade has its place. I once tubed a post arrest sitting side-saddle next to the patient in a tiny house and that's about the coolest I've ever felt.
> 
> The iGel worked fine time and his airway had no soiling so I had no qualms with leaving it. The ED doc used it for 20 minutes and then tubed him when they had sustained ROSC (the eighth return of pulses woof). He wouldn't let me use his McGrath, I shoulda brought mine into the bay!


I used to use the 3 a lot, but I also like to rotate equipment and how I do it. I used to go Mcgrath 3 and preload as my go to. Lately I've done X3 and bougie only. Sometimes with a person assisting, sometimes just by myself. Other times I throw DL in the mix.

I miss the i-gel. We have been trialing it on sup trucks, but it hasn't been officially made our SGA of choice.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 17, 2020)

@Tigger X3 + bougie got it done again this morning. Maybe that extra angle isn't necessary, but I'll be damned if I don't have a high level of confidence in it.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 17, 2020)

From nothing more than some 1x4’s and 1x6’s to a nightstand. Not bad for my first woodworking project.


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 17, 2020)

Dimensional lumber is seriously underrated.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 17, 2020)

I got a new memory foam topper and sheets for work today, I feel like I jinxed myself into not getting to try them tomorrow.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 17, 2020)

Damn that was a gnarly wreck right at the end of Daytona 500...


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 17, 2020)

Missed it.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 17, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Missed it.



Figures... the most exciting part of the race.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 17, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> From nothing more than some 1x4’s and 1x6’s to a nightstand. Not bad for my first woodworking project.



Since you’re using straight up boards and not plywood, try a shou sugi ban finish. You said you wanted a natural look, I’m sure you’ll love the outcome.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 17, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> @Tigger X3 + bougie got it done again this morning. Maybe that extra angle isn't necessary, but I'll be damned if I don't have a high level of confidence in it.


Must be nice to get tubes...

I think I like the regular three more is mostly just that it displaces more tongue with less movement. To me, most of the people who need a hyperanglulated blade also have enourmous tongues, and the narrow profile of that blade is just a slight bit more of a challenge in terms of getting working room.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 18, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Must be nice to get tubes...
> 
> I think I like the regular three more is mostly just that it displaces more tongue with less movement. To me, most of the people who need a hyperanglulated blade also have enourmous tongues, and the narrow profile of that blade is just a slight bit more of a challenge in terms of getting working room.


I'll go 2 months without just as easily, the year has just been particularly bad so far.

On the other hand, she was a rather large woman with that stereotypical "obese with a short neck". The screen was hitting her chest just to get the blade tip in. I need to do a side by side of the blades though, I never realized there was a difference.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 19, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> I'll go 2 months without just as easily, the year has just been particularly bad so far.
> 
> On the other hand, she was a rather large woman with that stereotypical "obese with a short neck". The screen was hitting her chest just to get the blade tip in. I need to do a side by side of the blades though, I never realized there was a difference.


I made it out your way tonight. We dont typically go west very often but it was nice to see the St Louis skyline for a change.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 19, 2020)

Wellp, I just made courtesy calls to the Captains at my top 5 stations of choice to transfer to. (Ok well one of the Captains is out on vacation till next week but still)

I guess this kind of makes it official... gonna have to repeat the process for the other 2 watches, oh and you know, actually submit the form. But now that I've made the calls, cant keep procrastinating on that, maybe actually get a move in the next round of transfers, which should be coming up shortly, within a few months at least, no later than the end of the year at longest haha.

Still waiting on word if I got slotted for that PHTLS class, and still looking forward to that information seminar in a couple more weeks about possibly going to go get my State EMT license as well...


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 19, 2020)

How many bottles of whiskey did you invest?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 19, 2020)

Potty training is hard...


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 19, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Potty training is hard...



It’s okay Potato... you’ll eventually get to the bathroom before crapping your pants.


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 20, 2020)

Old but gold

Have a good night


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 20, 2020)

Got a pt for transport.  It is a LD of around 6 hours. Didn't have time to ask. 

Nurse said pt is has CHF, but " didn't know the EF" (phonetically sounded like E-F) because they didn't do an echo.

What is an EF or what she meant? I'm sure it's ALS stuff but just curious


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 20, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Got a pt for transport.  It is a LD of around 6 hours. Didn't have time to ask.
> 
> Nurse said pt is has CHF, but " didn't know the EF" (phonetically sounded like E-F) because they didn't do an echo.
> 
> What is an EF or what she meant? I'm sure it's ALS stuff but just curious


The left ventricular ejection fraction (LV*EF*). A measure of how well the left ventricle is squeezing, essentially. Some patients with heart failure have a decreased left ventricular ejection fraction.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 20, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I made it out your way tonight. We dont typically go west very often but it was nice to see the St Louis skyline for a change.


That's my old stomping grounds, I've been gone from there for almost 3 years. That skyline coming into Missouri from Illinois at night is one I definitely miss though.


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 20, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I made it out your way tonight. We dont typically go west very often but it was nice to see the St Louis skyline for a change.



Flying into Barnes?


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 20, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Flying into Barnes?


Yeah.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 21, 2020)

Real quick. I guess laugh at me? I have no idea.  Being honest. 

 Had an LD that's like a 6.5 hour drive one way. On the way back,  I was driving. We stopped for dinner. FTO asked if I needed an energy drink or something.  I thought I'd be okay but bought 2 just in case. I've never had one before.  Got a bang. They said those aren't as crazy as the others. 

But I got kinda tired and drank some. Just a few sips. I got a little jittery but I was pretty awake.  I started feeling a little tired later on and continued sipping on it.  

I got to the point like I felt like I was going to see sounds and hear pictures.  My legs felt like something was building up in them and I was shaking my free leg and one arm/hand. RR went up to 50. I'm talking really fast,  faster than even my normal and I'm just wired. 

Eventually my FTO had me pull over and I could barely walk. Like my legs didn't want to work and my arms were kinda getting like that. 

She kept saying over and over again it's all in my head.  But I dunno. I was just stuttering and I felt like what I imagined drugs would do to a person. 

Is it? 

I'm still jittery and have a mild headache,  for a second I could feel my BP just surging. But I'm a lot better than I was

I am 50/50 on if it's just me. 

I dunno how differently these affect people and I normally don't have any caffeine. 

I didn't feel panicked or anything.  It's not anxiety. Just felt like I needed to run a marathon or something.  

We were past EOS by like 4 hours.  

My ADHD isn't as bad as it was,  but maybe that's related? Or maybe it's all crap and I did ist psych myself out. 

I'm surely hanging myself out to dry by posting this but I'd just like honest answers. 

I'm also going to be very careful about drinking them next time


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 21, 2020)

If you're not used to that much caffeine (and the other stuff they put in energy drinks), it can definitely hit you hard the first time.

Me, I was one of those high school kids who didn't think twice about drinking a few sodas a day, and when I was in the Army, there were times we practically lived off of Monsters and Coffee and not much else lol, so I have a tolerance. 

Now I can drink an energy drink and hardly feel it (although after about 4 or 5pm I'll have a hard time getting to sleep) but I dont feel particularly jittery or super energized, but enough to not fall asleep (tho if I'm already tired, I'll still feel tired). 

But that's only cuz of a long time of being used to caffeine. For others, energy drinks can still smack you upside the head if you don't drink that stuff or even coffee regularly.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 21, 2020)

Bang is the water that my preferred Wild Tigers are washed in when they leave the factory!

Where did you go? 6 hours from Houston is a wide arc, so I’ll randomly guess Dallas or Abilene.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 21, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> Bang is the water that my preferred Wild Tigers are washed in when they leave the factory!
> 
> Where did you go? 6 hours from Houston is a wide arc, so I’ll randomly guess Dallas or Abilene.



Maybe it was a bit further.  Mission


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 21, 2020)

My first bang I thought I was in SVT. Didn’t help that I chugged it too.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 21, 2020)

Black coffee is my fuel of choice. Like eggs, its healthy again.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 21, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> My first bang I thought I was in SVT. Didn’t help that I chugged it too.



I just hated how she kept being annoyed,  saying "It's *all* in your head"

Like if it's all in my head,  why do people buy energy drinks instead of just mentally energizing themselves? I held my tongue instead of getting mad.  

But it felt like I'd taken ADHD meds,  but like 50x the dose.  I dunno.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 21, 2020)

You should try a Wild Tiger and Monster combo.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 21, 2020)

She prob has a tolerance... and ignorantly assumed because she does, it affects everyone else the same as her


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 21, 2020)

Yeah I’ve built up a tolerance to bang now. But like the first two I’ve ever had made me feel like I was on meth and crack at the same time.


----------



## Seirende (Feb 21, 2020)

Where did chat go?


----------



## MMiz (Feb 21, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Where did chat go?


I upgraded the software.

Try refreshing the page.  Do you see it?


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 21, 2020)

I dont see Chat either. Site was down earlier (prob while being upgraded), and reloaded, saw this, reloaded again, still don't see it.


Seirende said:


> Where did chat go?





MMiz said:


> I upgraded the software.
> 
> Try refreshing the page.  Do you see it?


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 21, 2020)

I honestly like Hint water.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 21, 2020)

And chat is back


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 21, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Yeah I’ve built up a tolerance to bang now. But like the first two I’ve ever had made me feel like I was on meth and crack at the same time.



That’s how it felt the first time I NO2’d at the gym. Never again, yo.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 21, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Yeah I’ve built up a tolerance to bang now. But like the first two I’ve ever had made me feel like I was on meth and crack at the same time.



I've never done drugs.  But I called my sister and she thought I was on meth/ crack.  I felt like that's what it would feel like.

This stuff is crazy


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 21, 2020)

I don't drink energy drinks, but coffee? That's my lifeblood


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 21, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I don't drink energy drinks, but coffee? That's my lifeblood



What's a sweet coffee that's easier for low caffeine intake people? I like hot chocolate.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 21, 2020)

I've managed to largely replace soda and energy drinks with just coffee.

Sometimes I drink it straight black, but often pour a little creamer. 

Been trying a keto style low carb diet. I'm hardly super strict with it, but have still managed to lose a few pounds. I'm still 210, my goal is 180, hopefully by July (I was 220 at the start of the year) (tho that is a bit much to maintain that rate for that long, but hey, it's a goal lol)


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 21, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Sometimes I drink it straight black



The only way to drink coffee.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 21, 2020)

I've been buying the Black Rifle Coffee Company stuff. I just finished a box of Silencer Smooth, and am on their Chocolate flavor, with a box of Hazelnut on standby. Doesn't actually taste chocolatey per say lol, but better than just being hot bean water sans creamer hahaha


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 21, 2020)

No coffee.  No soda.  No energy drinks.  No caffeine pills.  Occasionally tea.  Just don't like coffee.  And I'm a county paramedic, I don't make enough to buy energy drinks.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 22, 2020)

I also like Rip-Its. Sooo much rage in a a little can.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 22, 2020)

Ground espresso beans, just a pinch between cheek and gum.


----------



## Peak (Feb 22, 2020)

Why not just get some IV caffeine and mainline it.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 22, 2020)

Less bleeding.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 22, 2020)

Peak said:


> Why not just get some IV caffeine and mainline it.



Why not just shock me with a manual defib


----------



## Peak (Feb 22, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Why not just shock me with a manual defib



As long as I can use the paddles and shout - not on my watch!


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 22, 2020)

Peak said:


> As long as I can use the paddles and shout - not on my watch!


 Deal


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 22, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Why not just shock me with a manual defib



Nah, a precordial thump is all it’ll take.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 22, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Nah, a precordial thump is all it’ll take.



Do it with a halligan


----------



## Peak (Feb 22, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Nah, a precordial thump is all it’ll take.



Pass. The last time I did one one of my peers tried to get me written up


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 22, 2020)

Peak said:


> Pass. The last time I did one one of my peers tried to get me written up



"That's not a thumpable rhythm >:c I'm telling dad"


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 22, 2020)

Peak said:


> Pass. The last time I did one one of my peers tried to get me written up



That’s hospitals for you. I’m gonna go out on a limb and guess that you were on a day shift as well; night crews usually see and do/deal with more weird sh*t, and it takes a truly _special_ CRN to let ppl get written up for anything even remotely relevant.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 22, 2020)

Also, I hate nursing homes.  

Dropped pt off

Found bood trail.  Triple checked pt and crew.  Not us.  Followed it to the nurses station. Found their pt in WC bleeding.  Decent amount of blood.  He's using their corded phone to tell his family that he's on blood thinners,  bleeding and nobody will help him.

I tell staff, there's like 3 of them on their phones or doing nothing. They dismiss it.  My FTO asks for gauze or a dressing,  something.  They dismiss it. She finds a tissue and puts pressure on where he's bleeding. 

He tells his family someone is helping him now and he'll call back. 

Then another nurse comes and basically gets mad at the rest when she sees what's going on. 

But holy crap.  They were just going to let him bleed.  He has a puddle under him.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 22, 2020)

Next time, call 911.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 22, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Next time, call 911.


I'm trying to get the information to report them


----------



## Peak (Feb 22, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> That’s hospitals for you. I’m gonna go out on a limb and guess that you were on a day shift as well; night crews usually see and do/deal with more weird sh*t, and it takes a truly _special_ CRN to let ppl get written up for anything even remotely relevant.



Close, it was a day shifter who picked up a night shift.


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## CCCSD (Feb 22, 2020)

Mine is a bit more graphic...


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 23, 2020)

Bah! I’m over politics/ politicians expecially after this last rotation at my base.

In cooler news, spring training is amongst us, gents!...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 23, 2020)

I just got back from the first on site week of Ambulance Service Manager, the leadership class put on by Fitch and Associates. It’s pretty good. Lots of focus on emotional intelligence and just culture. Which is really what most of our systems are lacking.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 23, 2020)

Suggestions for dealing with sore/cracked hands? Starting to get callouses from the gurney.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 23, 2020)

Bag balm.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 23, 2020)

Have your firefighters lift the gurney? That’s what I do.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 23, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Have your firefighters lift the gurney? That’s what I do.



Private IFT. We only call fire if we're out of the city and really need help.  Haven't had to yet.  In the city,  we just get another unit for a lift assist


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Suggestions for dealing with sore/cracked hands? Starting to get callouses from the gurney.


Get some Oakley gloves with the kevlar knuckles, as a bonus you can punch grandpa if he gets squirrely. 

Also dont really punch patients.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 23, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Get some Oakley gloves with the kevlar knuckles, as a bonus you can punch grandpa if he gets squirrely.
> 
> Also dont really punch patients.



Lol.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 23, 2020)

As horrible as it sounds, reporting crappy nursing homes as a private EMT is a short and futile venture. Your employer and the home don’t care and will find a way to cut you out of work if you get that reputation. I’d recommend you just let their internal QA process go forward there and not get involved. Save your powder for a meaningful event.


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 23, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> As horrible as it sounds, reporting crappy nursing homes as a private EMT is a short and futile venture. Your employer and the home don’t care and will find a way to cut you out of work if you get that reputation. I’d recommend you just let their internal QA process go forward there and not get involved. Save your powder for a meaningful event.


Been there done that. At one company I made two reports in the three years I worked there. One for a board and care where we were just transferring the patient between different facilities but he reported negligence with receiving his medication. The social worker at the hospital looked at me like you heard him say it, you report it I don’t want to. The other one I don’t remember but I think it might have been suspected child abuse but it’s years ago now so I don’t remember it. If it’s no egregious I’d hold off on reporting anything without consulting with a supervisor first. Some issues can be addressed by the supervisor to the facility and things get fixed without getting the local authorities involved.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 24, 2020)

My 2 year olds idea of helping with our remodel.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 24, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Have your firefighters lift the gurney? That’s what I do.



And this is why you have noodle arms.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 24, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> And this is why you have noodle arms.



I still have noodle arms though 😭

But I've already gotten stronger


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 24, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> My 2 year olds idea of helping with our remodel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. Me and my father laminated my parents’ house a few years back, best decision ever. Carpeted floors are the devil.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I still have noodle arms though 😭
> 
> But I've already gotten stronger



But you’re doing something about it at least.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 24, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> But you’re doing something about it at least.



Body Mechanics+50
Eating Healthier+50
*trying* to drink more water
Etc


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 24, 2020)

Well that's just lovely. Woke up to two emails from Netflix in the middle of the night, one saying new login to my account from a device located somewhere in "Central Java, Indonesia" followed by a "Your email has successfully been changed" and being unable to log into my Netflix account -_- 
Luckily it only took a few minutes on the phone with support to change my email back (change my password and add my phone number back, find a new profile had been made, straight up deleted that)...


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 24, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Well that's just lovely. Woke up to two emails from Netflix in the middle of the night, one saying new login to my account from a device located somewhere in "Central Java, Indonesia" followed by a "Your email has successfully been changed" and being unable to log into my Netflix account -_-
> Luckily it only took a few minutes on the phone with support to change my email back (change my password and add my phone number back, find a new profile had been made, straight up deleted that)...



I was expecting some seriously bad stuff, but I'm glad it's just Netflix.  Haha.  Yeah,  I've had things like that happen with my Ebay account and stuff.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 24, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Nice. Me and my father laminated my parents’ house a few years back, best decision ever. Carpeted floors are the devil.


Thats the pile of old laminate coming out. Still gotta break up the tile in the kitchen and order countertops before I start laying the new laminate.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 24, 2020)

Awesome, our Engineer just passed his test and interview to be promoted to Captain!


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 24, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Awesome, our Engineer just passed his test and interview to be promoted to Captain!



Congrats for him.


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 24, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Thats the pile of old laminate coming out. Still gotta break up the tile in the kitchen and order countertops before I start laying the new laminate.



Entire house do over or just the living area and kitchen ?


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 24, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Awesome, our Engineer just passed his test and interview to be promoted to Captain!



So now you can promote to engineer...


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 25, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Entire house do over or just the living area and kitchen ?


Foyer flooring and a coat closet is becoming a recessed mud bench. New flooring in the laundry room. New flooring and vanity in the downstairs half bath. 

Kitchen cabinets were painted, new countertops and sink. New flooring, and Im building a new custom island. 

That flooring in the picture is just a transition from when the addition was built. Everything else is tile. 

Im sure new appliances will follow soon.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 25, 2020)

Judas Priest is touring with my favorite band (Sabaton).  With a little scouring, I found the presale code.   

It's in October. 

I got two tickets,  but I don't know why.  I don't have any metalheads to go with.  ^^


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 25, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Foyer flooring and a coat closet is becoming a recessed mud bench. New flooring in the laundry room. New flooring and vanity in the downstairs half bath.
> 
> Kitchen cabinets were painted, new countertops and sink. New flooring, and Im building a new custom island.
> 
> ...



Why tile, for the ease of cleaning or longevity ? You’re in a cold state, the floor can get a bit chilly.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 25, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Why tile, for the ease of cleaning or longevity ? You’re in a cold state, the floor can get a bit chilly.


I worded that weird. Everything were taking up besides that small section pictured is tile. Were replacing it all with waterproof laminate.


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 25, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I worded that weird. Everything were taking up besides that small section pictured is tile. Were replacing it all with waterproof laminate.



Now it all makes sense  

I’m assuming that you’re proficient with laying laminate, but if not - from personal experience, a contouring jig and an additional insulation under the planks is where it’s at.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 25, 2020)

A coworker just ended up in the ER from an avocado injury.  One of the lucky 24 a day that end up there from that dangerous fruit! 








						Avocado-Related Injuries Sent an Average of 24 People to the ER Every Day Last Year
					

Here's how not to become a statistic.




					www.foodandwine.com


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 25, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> A coworker just ended up in the ER from an avocado injury. One of the lucky 24 a day that end up there from that dangerous fruit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A long time ago, a chick I was dating ended up with an avocado injury. She used to pluck out the nut by holding the avocado in one hand and stabbing the nut with a knife. So, a penetrating wound right in the middle of her palm and a severed ligament later, she started using a spoon.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 25, 2020)

I have a scar from trying to cut an unripe pear. Knife slipped off the top of the slightly slick fruit and into my hand. I was a kid,  then.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 25, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> A long time ago, a chick I was dating ended up with an avocado injury. She used to pluck out the nut by holding the avocado in one hand and stabbing the nut with a knife. So, a penetrating wound right in the middle of her palm and a severed ligament later, she started using a spoon.


It's a pit you uncultured medical provider.


----------



## Peak (Feb 25, 2020)

Is anybody familiar with this group?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 25, 2020)

Peak said:


> Is anybody familiar with this group?


No but it looks interesting...


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 26, 2020)

I once rammed my right arm into a gopher hole to pet it when it ran away from me.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 26, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> I once rammed my right arm into a gopher hole to pet it when it ran away from me.



I've been bitten by snakes that I've pulled out of holes backwards.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 26, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I've been bitten by snakes that I've pulled out of holes backwards.


I feel like Data looking at Geordi now.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 26, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> I feel like Data looking at Geordi now.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 26, 2020)

... what in the world....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 27, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> I once rammed my right arm into a gopher hole to pet it when it ran away from me.



That's what happens when you throw plastic explosive squirrels down their holes.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 27, 2020)

Forced OT for a couple hours because my relief forgot he had work... thanks bud... don't be that guy.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 27, 2020)

This room is great.  Mmmm. Even free, hot breakfast tacos at 12:50

Soda, coffee,  candy,  snacks,  muffins,  hot chocolate,  monster,  chips.  Ice cream.


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 27, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> This room is great. Mmmm. Even free, hot breakfast tacos at 12:50
> 
> Soda, coffee, candy, snacks, muffins, hot chocolate, monster, chips. Ice cream.



an early onset of diabetes...


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 27, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> an early onset of diabetes...


Shhh. 

There's sandwiches,  milk and cereal,  granola bars , juice,  etc also

I haven't eaten all day.  This is great


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 27, 2020)

Why can't this server handle larger pictures.  I want to share things


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 27, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> ... what in the world....


It made me a little uncomfortable, too.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 27, 2020)

Remi said:


> It made me a little uncomfortable, too.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 27, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Why can't this server handle larger pictures.  I want to share things


Do you really want a thread this big to be bogged down loading because several thousand posts have large pictures in them?

Our size limits were based upon a variety of factors, like the one listed above.  If you really want to share large pics, I suggest posting them on Photobucket/Instagram or the like, and linking them in your post here.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 27, 2020)

And 8 hours later I'm finally home... Forced for 5 hours and the 3 hour drive home.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 27, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Do you really want a thread this big to be bogged down loading because several thousand posts have large pictures in them?
> 
> Our size limits were based upon a variety of factors, like the one listed above.  If you really want to share large pics, I suggest posting them on Photobucket/Instagram or the like, and linking them in your post here.



Ah. Yeah,  I see.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 27, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> And 8 hours later I'm finally home... Forced for 5 hours and the 3 hour drive home.


Fun, at least the 6 hrs OT i got today was voluntary, and I only have a 30 min home...


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 27, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Fun, at least the 6 hrs OT i got today was voluntary, and I only have a 30 min home...



It's what happens when your relief forgets the day he works.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 27, 2020)

-_- how does one forget?? Or did he "forget"?

They'll only force us here if only 2 guys show up at shift change, need a min of 3 on the truck, 9 times outa 10 we're staffed 4, with 5 guys per truck officially allotted (and my crew is a full 5 guys. Tho that usually means we send one guy to another station that's short a guy fir whatever reason to even everyone out to 4, but also means it's rare to have to mandatory hold over longer than 20-30 min for someone to drive over from a fully staffed station of need be).


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 28, 2020)

Firefighter prollums...boo hoo...


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 28, 2020)

Dodged a head on collision tonight.  Some dude went right into my lane for no reason. I gave surprised _"Shoooooooooot"_ as I swerved.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 28, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Dodged a head on collision tonight.  Some dude went right into my lane for no reason. I gave surprised _"Shoooooooooot"_ as I swerved.



I would have said something with a higher octane than “shooot”

it probably would have started with “holy” and contained the words hole, bag, mother, and sucking.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 28, 2020)

Acquired a lot of food, water and other dry goods for Coronavirus prep. I sort of feel like current federal and state “leadership” are going to focus more on economics and the election than safety until it’s obvious that they need to re-evaluate, and I reckon I don’t want to be standing in a 1000-person line to stock up on quarantine food if worst comes.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 28, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Dodged a head on collision tonight.  Some dude went right into my lane for no reason. I gave surprised _"Shoooooooooot"_ as I swerved.



Almost got into 3 collisions on my drive home. Apparently we just pull out in front of people who are going the speed limit. Locked up my brakes twice.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 28, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I would have said something with a higher octane than “shooot”
> 
> it probably would have started with “holy” and contained the words hole, bag, mother, and sucking.


The definition of an accident....first you say it, then you do it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 28, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Almost got into 3 collisions on my drive home. Apparently we just pull out in front of people who are going the speed limit. Locked up my brakes twice.


Typical in California...I drive an 80,000 pound truck and they do the same thing to me.  I don't stop on a dime, and I don't do fender benders when loaded that heavy.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 28, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Typical in California



Arizona actually... but California divers and a dude from Oregon(?) IIRC... get out of my state hippies.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 28, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I would have said something with a higher octane than “shooot”
> 
> it probably would have started with “holy” and contained the words hole, bag, mother, and sucking.



Well,  I don't cuss. But it was a little closer than I'd have liked.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 28, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Arizona actually... but California divers and a dude from Oregon(?) IIRC... get out of my state hippies.


Isn't Arizona eastern California?  lol


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 28, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Isn't Arizona America?  lol



Fixed it for you.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 29, 2020)

You guys see that stolen ambulance police chase last night? Good stuff. Pulled out the nude driver in the end. I think it was in Philly.
M49 crew gonna be in a whole lot of trouble.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 29, 2020)

First shift with my new partner. Had a good shift and took enough calls to bonus.  :3


----------



## jgmedic (Feb 29, 2020)

Debating leaving my dept for a much larger agency that has a terrible schedule, but higher pay, would make more as a FF2PM than I do as an Engineer medic here. Plus their retirement is way better. But I will expose myself to many many force hires.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 29, 2020)

2020 is shaping up okay so far. I'm presenting at several conferences, taking the ASM program, finishing the degree (at last) and getting involved with some national EMS groups.

I feel like I'm finally in a spot where I can have an impact in helping things to grow and improve.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 29, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> Debating leaving my dept for a much larger agency that has a terrible schedule, but higher pay, would make more as a FF2PM than I do as an Engineer medic here. Plus their retirement is way better. But I will expose myself to many many force hires.



CAL FIRE ain't that bad man.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 29, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> 2020 is shaping up okay so far. I'm presenting at several conferences, taking the ASM program, finishing the degree (at last) and getting involved with some national EMS groups.
> 
> I feel like I'm finally in a spot where I can have an impact in helping things to grow and improve.


Now this is just great news. Keep it up man.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 29, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> CAL FIRE ain't that bad man.


It’s a trap


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 29, 2020)

This time last year,  my home life (as many of you know) was pretty bad. I kinda thought I'd never get out. But I wanted better things for myself. 

I'm not going to say I'm the best and most successful new EMT out there,  but I don't have trouble paying my bills. I eat home cooked meals often,  I can buy myself a few things I don't need,  have benefits,  I have a matched 401K and I have a savings again.  My job doesn't hate me,  I'm picking up extra shifts. 

My car has a few issues, but I'm not crazy worried about not being able to pay for things anymore.

I sleep easier. This job isn't difficult and I'm learning a lot. AMR isn't as scary as they made it seem.  It's a good job. They've actually done more for me in my EMS career than any other service in several ways.  

Making 2020 what I want it to be,  not waiting for it.


----------



## jgmedic (Feb 29, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> CAL FIRE ain't that bad man.


I have a lot of friends in RRU, I'm on the FF2PM list and applied for BDU and RRU. The only thing that worries me is that I've gotten complacent here and while I know my medic skills are still good, my fire stuff has definitely fallen off.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 1, 2020)

Just got my first tube in nearly a year. The adrenaline high lasted about 5 seconds. Then I remebered I now have to write an RSI chart. 

Also the first time I got vomit covering the mcgrath lens despite suctioning, was still a fairly easy tube. I like VL......a lot.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 1, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Just got my first tube in nearly a year. The adrenaline high lasted about 5 seconds. Then I remebered I now have to write an RSI chart.
> 
> Also the first time I got vomit covering the mcgrath lens despite suctioning, was still a fairly easy tube. I like VL......a lot.



What was the reason for RSI. The MOI/NOI?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 1, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What was there reason for RSI. The MOI/NOI?


Flip a coin. Heads you get an intubation tube and tails you get a rectal tube.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 1, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Flip a coin. Heads you get an intubation tube and tails you get a rectal tube.



Uhhh. And y'all thought I was weird.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 1, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What was the reason for RSI. The MOI/NOI?


ATV wreck, head injured.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 1, 2020)

Any reason to use a lifepack as a manual defib rather than AED?

(Of course if trained)


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 1, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Uhhh. And y'all thought I was weird.



You have no idea how he is... wouldn’t surprise me if he had a dungeon in his place.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 1, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> I have a lot of friends in RRU, I'm on the FF2PM list and applied for BDU and RRU. The only thing that worries me is that I've gotten complacent here and while I know my medic skills are still good, my fire stuff has definitely fallen off.



I wouldn’t worry to much about that man. I can’t speak for BDU, but RRU will do a orientation welcome to the unit sort of thing.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 1, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Any reason to use a lifepack as a manual defib rather than AED?
> 
> (Of course if trained)


Typically a person can analyze a rhythm faster than an AED. AED shocks at a set amount of joules. From experience I can tell you that if you forget you recently became a medic, and turn the LP15 to AED mode then switch it back, it won't auto escalate the joules, you have to manually increase the energy.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 1, 2020)

It takes much longer for the advisory mode to analyze a rhythm. We train our medics to precharge the monitor, rhythm check and deliver a shock in less than 10 seconds. If you’re a medic using a monitor in AED/advisory mode ... you’re getting some remediation.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 1, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> It takes much longer for the advisory mode to analyze a rhythm. We train our medics to precharge the monitor, rhythm check and deliver a shock in less than 10 seconds. If you’re a medic using a monitor in AED/advisory mode ... you’re getting some remediation.


But for a basic who can't read a rhythm,  there's not much point,  is there?


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 1, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> But for a basic who can't read a rhythm,  there's not much point,  is there?



Sure you can. V-Tach and V-Fib are easy to interpret. 

Also as a medic who worked on a box I would have my EMT’s do rhythm interpretation. I can teach you the basics to it in 15 minutes. By the end of that they could interpret NSR, ST, SB, SVT, A-fib, V-Tach, and V-Fib. It’s not as complicated as it’s chocked up to be.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 1, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Sure you can. V-Tach and V-Fib are easy to interpret.
> 
> Also as a medic who worked on a box I would have my EMT’s do rhythm interpretation. I can teach you the basics to it in 15 minutes. By the end of that they could interpret NSR, ST, SB, SVT, A-fib, V-Tach, and V-Fib. It’s not as complicated as it’s chocked up to be.


They make it sound like voodoo. 

Good books or video series?


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 1, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> They make it sound like voodoo.
> 
> Good books or video series?



Did they not teach V-Tach and V-fib in EMT school? I recall learning those rhythms along with Asystole. 

Medic school we used Basic Arrhythmias (8th edition) by Gail Walraven. You could probably just GTS this stuff and learn, or you can tap into the knowledge that exists on this forum whenever someone posts a mystery 12 lead, or you can tap into the knowledge of a paramedic at work and have them show you the basics.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 1, 2020)

There's lots of basic ECG interpretation stuff out there... just google... Uhhh... "Basic ECG interpretation". If you've gotta have a book, Dubin's "Basic Interpretation of EKGs, 6th Ed" is what you want.

Interestingly enough, AEMTs in PA, who can run a code with an iGel, IO and Epi are specifically NOT allowed to interpret rhythms and must use the monitor in Advisory mode. (This is ridiculous to me, but if you know anything about PA, it's not surprising)

Also, EMTs may use the cardiac monitor for SpO2 and NIBP but may NOT place leads on a patient for continuous ECG monitoring. That's a quick way to getting your cert pulled if you tick off the wrong doc. _See: Cocky EMT brings in a patient from a nursing home on a monitor, (without a medic) and tell the doc he's wrong about the rhythm._ (Just recently happened here)

If you have a medic with you, the monitor should NEVER be in advisory mode.
If it's a basic, it should ALWAYS be in advisory mode.

Of course, YMMV, and you should talk to your operations and/or QI people to determine what's appropriate behavior in your agency.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 1, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Just got my first tube in nearly a year. The adrenaline high lasted about 5 seconds. Then I remebered I now have to write an RSI chart.
> 
> Also the first time I got vomit covering the mcgrath lens despite suctioning, was still a fairly easy tube. I like VL......a lot.


I absolutely love having the McGrath on my truck now. I will still throw a Mac 3 on for DL from time to time, but most days I grab the McGrath and bougie.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 1, 2020)

When I was still an AO at Glendale Fire in So Cal, we carried Zoll monitors on the ambulance. We were to use their AED function if we were first on scene to a cardiac arrest. But the Medics ALWAYS changed it to manual mode when they got on scene. 

We were encouraged, expected as BLS to have the pt on 4 lead, SpO2 basically across the board, do a 12 lead if a cardiac case before medics arrived (tho we wouldn't interpret, but have it printed out for the medics). NIBP was discouraged but not specifically disallowed. 

I remember EMT school talked a little about V-afib and V-Tach including showing pictures of their rhythms, but never did anything to explain those squiggly pictures in any significant detail. Outside Glendale, I only ever had AEDs (sometimes not even that at my first couple LA based private ambo companies).

All rhythm interpretation was strictly, 100% ALS skill. Sure if you worked with a Medic they could show you the  basics, and you could maybe ID a rhythm on their monitor, but it was always officially the Medic who interpreted and treated the rhythm, regardless of any extracurricular training. 

If I HAD used the Zoll monitor in manual mode to shock what I interpreted as V-Fib or V-Tach without any Medics present, that would be a quick way to lose my CA cert for going beyond my Scope of Practice.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 1, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> I absolutely love having the McGrath on my truck now. I will still throw a Mac 3 on for DL from time to time, but most days I grab the McGrath and bougie.


Company guidelines say Mcgrath only on first attempt and if we take a second attempt there is more paperwork involved. We have the copilot rigid stylette which works well with a Mcgrath 3. I doubt I couldve gotten that airway with a bougie once the camera was soiled.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 1, 2020)

Just deleted Facebook. I now have no social media.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 1, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> There's lots of basic ECG interpretation stuff out there... just google... Uhhh... "Basic ECG interpretation". If you've gotta have a book, Dubin's "Basic Interpretation of EKGs, 6th Ed" is what you want.
> 
> Interestingly enough, AEMTs in PA, who can run a code with an iGel, IO and Epi are specifically NOT allowed to interpret rhythms and must use the monitor in Advisory mode. (This is ridiculous to me, but if you know anything about PA, it's not surprising)
> 
> ...



Dubin’s is probably the best book out there.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> First shift with my new partner. Had a good shift and took enough calls to bonus.  :3


 Bonus?


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 2, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Flip a coin. Heads you get an intubation tube and tails you get a rectal tube.


What what in the butt?


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 2, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> Bonus?



Some companies pay a Pt bonus after so many IFTs. Local pays after 8, it’s like $50. Then more after 10, 15, etc. If you work an across the street to the CAT, it can be a lucrative day, as EACH way is a run.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 2, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Some companies pay a Pt bonus after so many IFTs. Local pays after 8, it’s like $50. Then more after 10, 15, etc. If you work an across the street to the CAT, it can be a lucrative day, as EACH way is a run.



Yep. 

On the 5th pt loaded transport, we get 40$, and 40$ for every one after that .  

If I'm on a longer shift,  it's 6.

This doesn't count for canceled calls,  lift assist,  taking a flight team to a pt (not pt loaded), etc.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 2, 2020)

Got my dogs Cushings medication dose cut in half due to unhealthy weight loss. Thought I might also benefit with much lower cost. 30 day supply of 60mg is $80, 30 day supply of 30mg is $76. :/


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 2, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Got my dogs Cushings medication dose cut in half due to unhealthy weight loss. Thought I might also benefit with much lower cost. 30 day supply of 60mg is $80, 30 day supply of 30mg is $76. :/



My dogs prevention med (heartworm, flea,  other worm), is 30$ a pill, once a month.  But I love him so he gets the best stuff out there


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Got my dogs Cushings medication dose cut in half due to unhealthy weight loss. Thought I might also benefit with much lower cost. 30 day supply of 60mg is $80, 30 day supply of 30mg is $76. :/


Keep the 60mg one and cut the pills in half = 60 day supply for $80


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 2, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Keep the 60mg one and cut the pills in half = 60 day supply for $80


Capsules


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 2, 2020)

Is a protein powder shake thing equivalent to a meal replacement?


----------



## Seirende (Mar 2, 2020)

Put in an application for truck school.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 2, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Put in an application for truck school.



Pretty radical change of careers...


----------



## Aprz (Mar 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Any reason to use a lifepack as a manual defib rather than AED?
> 
> (Of course if trained)


For a cardiac arrest, I don't personally think so. Like someone else said, you might be able to interpret quicker than the monitor. Usually I figure it out within a couple of seconds to see if it is asystole, pulseless electrical activity, ventricular fibrillation, or ventricular tachycardia. If you interpret too quickly, you might confuse a slow pulseless electrical activity as asytole, but the treatment is no different anyways. Less interruption in chest compression is better for the patient, but waiting seconds longer for the AED to interpret, I don't think it's going to make a significant difference. In all likelihood, most paramedics will probably assess rhythm more frequently than the AED would, and they would more likely take longer than the AED. We don't live in an ideal world. It's a problem I usually see in my area.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 3, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Got my dogs Cushings medication dose cut in half due to unhealthy weight loss. Thought I might also benefit with much lower cost. 30 day supply of 60mg is $80, 30 day supply of 30mg is $76. :/


And its a moot point, supposed to watch for recurring UTIs on the lower dose and he currently has one anyway. Sigh.......I think the time has come


----------



## Seirende (Mar 3, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Pretty radical change of careers...



I'm not currently in EMS, if that's what happens you mean. I'm hoping to get back someday, truck school is a step toward that.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 3, 2020)

I view that mode as an emergency setting for if I am stricken by blindness or die.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 3, 2020)

Cooking breakfast and brewing coffee and the tones drop for a structure fire. 3 hours later we come back to bacon still in the pan, English muffins still in the toaster, eggs still on the counter, and coffee still in the pot. The breakfast meant to be.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 3, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Company guidelines say Mcgrath only on first attempt and if we take a second attempt there is more paperwork involved. We have the copilot rigid stylette which works well with a Mcgrath 3. I doubt I couldve gotten that airway with a bougie once the camera was soiled.


I usually elevate the head with sheets/towels, the few times I've had issue with that I just pop it out for a quick wipe. For most people I intubate (not difficult airways), it's a very short amount of time added. This is also where SALAD shines though.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 3, 2020)

Picked up a shift. She's an FTO but her trainee called off  too. Just us two.

Had a transport from hospital to group home.  Guy was like 250 lbs with X1 BKA. He was also a dwarf.

We had to collapse the stretcher,  but were able to barely scoot through two tight dooways/hallways into a small room with 2 beds and pts in it already.  Corners were very tight. Room could barely fit 3 beds and various furniture in it.  We jenga things around, Get him moved over and as were getting out of the room, the guy in charge impressively says

"Wow, y'all could do what three men could not"

Maybe it doesn't seem like much,  but I was a little stroked to hear some apparently genuine praise.

Another call,  hospital to psych facility.  This is my first moderate psych. She was voluntary thus far.  Per policy,  we can't have them walk to ambo. She wanted to walk to feel better and not more anxious. When staff relayed the message, she kinda went semi-ballistic. Not violent but running around and screaming how she didn't want to go and she's not going.

Her adult son tried to calm her down.  They want to remove her IV before transport but she's not holding still and keeping her distance from everyone. There's like a dozen hospital staff nearby. Corralling her gently,  like making sure she doesn't actually leave.  They call security but I think all the people made it worse.

The hospital staff asked us to remove her IV because they can't because she's freaking out. We said no (double basics. We know how but if she's not wanting to even be close to people I really don't want to mess with a needle in her arm anyway. )

In the room she was slamming something or hitting a wall and wailing and yelling. No people hurt.  Then she was kinda running around the wing but didn't leave.

They had her as voluntary but she had paranoia and other stuff.  She said she trusted her son but thought he might have "bad friends" that may get her killed for money and various things.  On and on about conspiracies against her.

I've done a little more research on it and will approach things differently next time. I honestly was kinda confused. She was AOX4 GCS 15. They labeled her AMS though.  But she was voluntary.  How can someone in her condition consent anyway?

We'd have to let her go, or so I thought,  if she went voluntarily and then changed her mind. But she wasn't okay and that didn't seem right either.

After like 30-45 minutes she calmed down to sniffling and decided to go.  She was comforted greatly by her son and held his hand a lot.  She was fine with it all,  now.  Transport happened and everything was fine. 

They thought we could take her involuntarily if needed,  but didn't have paperwork for it.

Talked to a sup after and we should have gotten an EPOW. He says the hospital was being lazy.  My partner was in the back.

I thought about the recent psych pt who escaped an ambo and was killed via ped vs mv.  I didn't want that to happen. The son rode with and she was as calm as a recently upset psych pt could be,  but it didn't sit right.

Lesson learned to be adamant for an EPOW with something like this.  Anything else to take away?


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 3, 2020)

EPOW?


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 3, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> And its a moot point, supposed to watch for recurring UTIs on the lower dose and he currently has one anyway. Sigh.......I think the time has come



Sorry to hear that. As our Dogs best friends, it’s up to use to ensure QUALITY of Life, instead of quantity. It’s tough, but that’s what Love is.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 3, 2020)

This may be an unpopular opinion, but any psych patient that is being the slightest bit uncooperative goes in 4 points.
If they are very anxious or uncooperative, I request the sending facility administer some meds. 
If not, I either get orders for meds or they don't go.

Plain and simple.

I did LOTS of psychs during my time in King County. (We had the contract with West Seattle Psych to take the mandatory holds to "Psych Court" at Harborview.) I watched too many people get hurt wrestling with psych patients. It was a common occurrence and any complaints fell on deaf ears.

Now that I'm a medic, I'm much happier if I can sedate a patient that wants to eat both me and my partner.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 3, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> West Seattle Psych...


Oh the memories.  The only way to tell staff and patients apart were if they had shoelaces.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 3, 2020)

One of my not so proudest moments happened at psych court. 
I was working overtime as the EMT that hung out in the holding room with the patients as they waited for their turn in front of the judge. (They were all on stretchers in 4 points.)

I was just killing time, reading a book and one of the guys was telling me that he was hearing voices in his head and they were caused my my Nextel. I looked up and told him, “if you go to the water department and pay a disconnect fee, they’ll shut off the voices in your head,” I went back to my book.

a few week later I found out that guy went to the water department and threw a huge fit (and subsequently went back to west Seattle psych) when the clerk behind the counter wouldn't shut off the voices in his head.

...like I said, not my proudest moment.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 3, 2020)

You know what's exciting.  Finally getting dispatched code 3. You know what kills me,  medic killing it by refusing for me to drive code (he didn't drive,  either).  I'm not sure where y'all put hospital to hospital subarachnoid hemmorages (apparently multiple),  to me it was cool to finally get code 3, but he sure nipped that in the bud. 

I honestly can't contain the disappointment


----------



## luke_31 (Mar 3, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> You know what's exciting.  Finally getting dispatched code 3. You know what kills me,  medic killing it by refusing for me to drive code (he didn't drive,  either).  I'm not sure where y'all put hospital to hospital subarachnoid hemmorages (apparently multiple),  to me it was cool to finally get code 3, but he sure nipped that in the bud.
> 
> I honestly can't contain the disappointment


It’s not as exciting as it seems. You’re in a vehicle that doesn’t stop quickly, everyone on the road is deaf, blind, and dumb. Oh by the way you hit anyone or get hit by anyone it’s automatically your fault because you’re supposed to drive with due regard. When I first started driving lights and sirens it was a miracle that I never hit anything. I was working in Los Angeles and let’s just say that people don’t look where they are going. Sorry you didn’t get to go code 3, but after your first couple times you’ll realize how unsafe it really is.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 3, 2020)

luke_31 said:


> It’s not as exciting as it seems. You’re in a vehicle that doesn’t stop quickly, everyone on the road is deaf, blind, and dumb. Oh by the way you hit anyone or get hit by anyone it’s automatically your fault because you’re supposed to drive with due regard. When I first started driving lights and sirens it was a miracle that I never hit anything. I was working in Los Angeles and let’s just say that people don’t look where they are going. Sorry you didn’t get to go code 3, but after your first couple times you’ll realize how unsafe it really is.



So what,  never get experience? It's safer. 

I know we have to be cautious and safety adverse, but what the heck man

This guy is the epitome of bare minimum burned out salty medic.  After out first call,  asked him how my driving was.  Some people have different preferences. 

I went out of my way to try and be a good courteous partner. 

There's 2 things I ask people I ride with.  To make sure to ask. Food allergies and if they speak Spanish.  Spanish only calls are common.  He said he didn't speak Spanish. 

Guess who is on the phone in full Spanish convos?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 3, 2020)

The others were right about him. He is an a-hole.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 3, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> So what, never get experience? It's safer.



I don't really see where he specifically or inadvertently said that. 

Honestly lights and sirens aside what is the major difference between code 3 and code 2? It really isn't all its cracked up to be. Take it from someone whose been in a TC... on duty... driving... code 2... it sucks. 

Also the maturity level comes into play. You're so eager to "run hot" how many things are you going to be doing wrong without even realizing it? Furthermore, running calls in So Cal (traffic, lights, etc.) where you'd think code 3 is all the difference in times is in fact not the case. I've ran calls at the same location code 3 vs code 2 and the time difference is well... there isn't any. 

The time will come, don't get me wrong the first couple times will be exciting. After that it just becomes "meh"


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 3, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I don't really see where he specifically or inadvertently said that.
> 
> Honestly lights and sirens aside what is the major difference between code 3 and code 2? It really isn't all its cracked up to be. Take it from someone whose been in a TC... on duty... driving... code 2... it sucks.
> 
> ...



"You must be this unhappy/unexcited/discouraged to ride this ride?"

What's the point of getting dispatched for something where our contract really leans toward doing what this hospital network wants If we don't?

We weren't pt loaded,  why didn't he drive and show me how it's done.

Road conditions were good, traffic light to moderate.  But he had no problem chauffeuring him around all day. That's dangerous too. Less so,  but I don't think I have to remind anyone here about driving a regular POV and the danger.  But here I am driving a box around,  you know,  for a living.

Sorry I like what the job includes.  And we all know, yeah I want to drive code.  Not sorry.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 3, 2020)

In conversation,  could barely get a word from him. he doesn't even want to be a medic.  He's just trying to finish his degree.  

Okay some people aren't talkers,  okay.  That's fine.

Even when trying to discuss moving pts or anything on the job it was like blood from a stone.  Just mumbles and there's questions I asked him like 5 times because he was too busy watching a TV show. 

He said he'd be furious if a partner tried to bonus.  He "only takes 2 calls" a shift.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 3, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> "You must be this unhappy/unexcited/discouraged to ride this ride?"
> 
> What's the point of getting dispatched for something where our contract really leans toward doing what this hospital network wants If we don't?
> 
> ...


There are precious few reasons to drive emergent to a hospital with no patient in back. "Training" is not on that list. 


DragonClaw said:


> In conversation,  could barely get a word from him. he doesn't even want to be a medic.  He's just trying to finish his degree.
> 
> Okay some people aren't talkers,  okay.  That's fine.
> 
> ...


These partners are annoying. You will encounter many like him. I'd encourage you to remember the other side. I work part time at our local AMR op and have been around since 2013. There are still lots of people I've never worked with, and plenty of people who I've never even met. I think I'm pretty easy to work with, but some days I don't really want to chit chat with someone I've never met. Sometimes I'm there straight  from another job or a class and am exhausted, which doesn't improve things. And to be honest, few things drive me insane faster than a partner that will not appreciate the value of some music, the radio at a low volume, and a book. 

This probably makes me sound like a meanie. That ain't me, sometimes I'm just tired.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 3, 2020)

Tigger said:


> There are precious few reasons to drive emergent to a hospital with no patient in back. "Training" is not on that list.
> 
> These partners are annoying. You will encounter many like him. I'd encourage you to remember the other side. I work part time at our local AMR op and have been around since 2013. There are still lots of people I've never worked with, and plenty of people who I've never even met. I think I'm pretty easy to work with, but some days I don't really want to chit chat with someone I've never met. Sometimes I'm there straight  from another job or a class and am exhausted, which doesn't improve things. And to be honest, few things drive me insane faster than a partner that will not appreciate the value of some music, the radio at a low volume, and a book.
> 
> This probably makes me sound like a meanie. That ain't me, sometimes I'm just tired.



Okay,  fair point. Not pt loaded.  I'll give you that.  That doesn't seem unreasonable,  especially given the increased risk.


But from 1 hospital to another? The guy had been drinking,  smoked some weed, fell down and hit his head a few hours ago

And like I said,  I get it.  I'm chatty,  so you know what I did when I realized here wasn't? I left the ambo on post so he could nap and do whatever in peace. When driving together,  I minimized questions or talking,  barely talked.  

I really tried to be accommodating.  

I spoke to a sup about it.  Partly. We'll talk more when I'm back at ops. But he's already on the thinking we should have run code when requested.  We'll see.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 4, 2020)

You are brand new. You really need to concentrate on learning the job before you start correcting others.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 4, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> You are brand new. You really need to concentrate on learning the job before you start correcting others.



I'm not trying to correct anyone.  I don't know what it should be.  I'm trying to learn and I couldn't get him to say much at all


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 4, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> He "only takes 2 calls" a shift.


Is his name Marcus? Is he head over heels for a dispatcher named “Love”?...


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 4, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> The others were right about him. He is an a-hole.


And with an attitude like this, you’ll fit right in with “the others” by the water cooler.

Ask anyone on here where most of those folks end up. There’s something to be said for introspection.

Also, if the dude is that burned- out and salty be glad he knows enough to know he’s had enough and wants to just finish the degree.

Dunno, but I too have days when the overzealous are more easily tolerated than others.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 4, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Is his name Marcus? Is he head over heels for a dispatcher named “Love”?...


Huh?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 4, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> And with an attitude like this, you’ll fit right in with “the others” by the water cooler.
> 
> Ask anyone on here where most of those folks end up. There’s something to be said for introspection.
> 
> ...



I went to my first shift with a stranger.  I put all that stuff aside.  Real chipper. I thought maybe they were wrong.  I didn't know him at all, who am I to already dislike him? I was open and trying to have a good, productive shift.  

But if he gets mad he has to work more than 2 calls,  then what? He was quick to confirm with dispatch we could take our first call due to distance and the way the unit is assigned.  But when he got code 3? Naw

I got chewed out by my sup for not saying "This is a lights and sirens call.  I'm going lights and sirens. If you disagree,  I'm more than happy to call the sup"

He made me say it's verbatim so I know how put operation is supposed to take these. As a sup, they can then make the call if a subdural/subarachnoid hematoma is worth it.  But it's not our call to make. 

He said he didn't give two @#%#@ what the medic said or thought about that.  That's how it's supposed to be run.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 4, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Huh?


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 4, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I went to my first shift with a stranger. I put all that stuff aside. Real chipper. I thought maybe they were wrong. I didn't know him at all, who am I to already dislike him? I was open and trying to have a good, productive shift.
> 
> But if he gets mad he has to work more than 2 calls, then what? He was quick to confirm with dispatch we could take our first call due to distance and the way the unit is assigned. But when he got code 3? Naw
> 
> ...



You’re destined to become very popular with your peers.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 4, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> You’re destined to become very popular with your peers.



What was I supposed to do?

Really. Legitimately.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 4, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What was I supposed to do?
> 
> Really. Legitimately.



If you cannot learn how to read people and adjust yourself accordingly, you’ll keep being miserable. No matter where you go or work at.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 4, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> If you cannot learn how to read people and adjust yourself accordingly, you’ll keep being miserable. No matter where you go or work at.



Read what? I adjusted to his personality just fine. I don't care he wasn't wanting a conversation.  But even getting him to do his part of the job was difficult.  

But him dismissing protocols? That's my concern. Some people don't care about doing things as directed.  And honestly, sometimes you can't. 

But I'm sure he knew he was supposed to go code 3 /priority 1 but didn't really care

He said if it was actually important they'd just life flight him out or he'd already have been in a trauma room. Which per other people,  is not true because he was going to a higher level of care with trauma 1 capabilities. 

I'm not saying he was dying immediately agonal gasping or anything,  but brain bleeds can be serious. 

Within 10 minutes of getting to the hospital he was in a trauma room with a dr (who I've met,  he's a combat veteran marine) giving him an assessment saying he needs neuro pronto. He bypassed triage and everyone else who was waiting. 

I dunno.  Sounds important to me.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 4, 2020)

Anyhwaaaysss...

I’ll openly admit that cardiology is neither my favorite, nor strongest subject. That said, Eric Bauer’s master cardiology modules were both engaging and painless.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 4, 2020)

Pretty excited for Daylight Saving Time to start on Sunday


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 4, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Pretty excited for Daylight Saving Time to start on Sunday



:0

Is that losing sleep or gaining it


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 4, 2020)

My dog is happy: eats one hr earlier.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 4, 2020)

Screw DST and screw Indiana. 92 counties in this state why arent all 92 counties on the same time zone? Added to that, they need to be on the correct time zone, which is central.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 4, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Screw DST and screw Indiana. 92 counties in this state why arent all 92 counties on the same time zone? Added to that, they need to be on the correct time zone, which is central.



El Paso is in Mountain time.  We're central in the rest of the state,  though.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 4, 2020)

What is this DST you speak of? We don't do any of that silly clock changing nonsense here lol


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 4, 2020)

You'll learn in time that lights and sirens isn't always the time saver some people think it is. After around 2300 or so, I don't even drive with lights/sirens if the calls are within a mile or so, just lights and a few siren taps at intersections that aren't 4 way stops or round abouts. And just because he has a brain bleed doesn't mean he needs to be transported like that. We have a small community hospital that's 1.5 miles from a level 1. If I have a bleed that's talking to me and doing alright, I'm not gonna run lights and sirens through the 2 stop lights between them. I've also been t boned while driving like this, so I'm a little less excited about it now than years ago.

As far as dismissing protocols, you aren't going to find many people here who like the rigid protocol way of doing things. Not saying he was right, I don't know what the patient looked like, but I dismiss or alter protocols all the time. Not following protocol to the letter isn't a big deal if you're not in a mother may I system that encourages you to adapt to your situations.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 4, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> And just because he has a brain bleed doesn't mean he needs to be transported like that. We have a small community hospital that's 1.5 miles from a level 1. If I have a bleed that's talking to me and doing alright, I'm not gonna run lights and sirens through the 2 stop lights between them.


Absolutely this. What do you think it is most neuro ICU’s, and ICU’s in general do with bleeds? It’s definitely not jostle them around carelessly,  or overstimulate their already compromised pathophysiology.

They also preach this in the flight and critical care realms. Decrease noise and stimulation, keeping the patient’s environment as quiet as possible etc. Granted this pertains to the “critically-ill” (see: intubated, sedated, and monitored) head bleeds.

These are called neuro-protective strategies. Simply put, @DragonClaw you don’t know what you don’t know, and what’s worse is that you don’t seem to listen to those before you very well. Major party foul.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 4, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Absolutely this. What do you think it is most neuro ICU’s, and ICU’s in general do with bleeds? It’s definitely not jostle them around carelessly,  or overstimulate their already compromised pathophysiology.
> 
> They also preach this in the flight and critical care realms. Decrease noise and stimulation, keeping the patient’s environment as quiet as possible etc. Granted this pertains to the “critically-ill” (see: intubated, sedated, and monitored) head bleeds.
> 
> These are called neuro-protective strategies. Simply put, @DragonClaw you don’t know what you don’t know, and what’s worse is that you don’t seem to listen to those before you very well. Major party foul.



The sup made the same point

BUT

Emphasized it wasn't his call to make.  And if we thought that,  then call to try and downgrade.  Otherwise roll code when requested 

I really don't want to get raked over the coals for not running code when I should after just being put through the wringer for not doing it.

Maybe it's just how it's run here but it's a darned if I do, darned if I don't kind of thing when it comes to opinions it seems.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 4, 2020)

@DragonClaw you need to hit hard breaks. You’re a Basic with zero field experience, working with an experienced medic. Instead of being humble, trying to learn and soaking up as much information as you can, you’re not only second guessing him but also taking it to the management. Apart from the obvious “who the F you think you are”, there’s the issue of you not just not listening to what people tell you, but also trying to talk back. Acquire some self reflection, for crying out loud.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 4, 2020)

Well that's not good, PD and the Medical Examiner at my apt, officers with tape up around the pool area.... 😳😔


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 4, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> @DragonClaw you need to hit hard breaks. You’re a Basic with zero field experience, working with an experienced medic. Instead of being humble, trying to learn and soaking up as much information as you can, you’re not only second guessing him but also taking it to the management. Apart from the obvious “who the F you think you are”, there’s the issue of you not just not listening to what people tell you, but also trying to talk back. Acquire some self reflection, for crying out loud.



Okay your boss tells you to not listen to a word the guy said and that he's full of crap. So what? Take his side and make the sup your enemy? 

Yeah I could have said nothing but again,  I had questions on whether or not we can downgrade at will.  And the people who can decide to fire me said no. So I leaned how they wanted it to be done.

I really do not understand why I'm the bad guy and the medic of 5 years (who I didn't bring to the sup like I'm trying to hang out to dry.  He wasn't present for the beratment I got for listening to him) is right. 

I'm not trying to throw a wrench into the machine,  I'm trying to dodge one


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 4, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Well that's not good, PD and the Medical Examiner at my apt, officers with tape up around the pool area.... 😳😔


Bro, just call Magnum P.I.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 4, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Bro, just call Magnum P.I.


I was thinking the 5-0


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 4, 2020)

They’re already there... hope you make Bail.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 4, 2020)

I went back to work today after 4 days off.

I ran 1 call. Downgraded to BLS. Went and got coffee.

..,all in all about a perfect day ferda.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 4, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> I was thinking the 5-0



Professor plum... in the living room... with the wrench. 

In other news 2 fires in a shift makes me happy.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 4, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I went back to work today after 4 days off.
> 
> I ran 1 call. Downgraded to BLS. Went and got coffee.
> 
> ..,all in all about a perfect day ferda.



Sounds like a perfect shift. Spend 30 min on a call, 1 hr on meals, 8 hrs on sleep and the rest cuddled with a book, can’t get any better.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 4, 2020)

I had enough to do without any calls to break the monotony of my QI existence. Luckily, I created reports in ESO so that it just emails me when I need to look at a chart tout de suite.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 4, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Read what? I adjusted to his personality just fine. I don't care he wasn't wanting a conversation.  But even getting him to do his part of the job was difficult.
> 
> But him dismissing protocols? That's my concern. Some people don't care about doing things as directed.  And honestly, sometimes you can't.
> 
> ...



aww you sweet little star child. 
The patient is in serious condition. But there isn’t really such a thing as “emergency” neurosurgery where emergent/non-emergent transports actually matter. Even in Houston, the time savings are minimal at best. You’re not opposing traffic or shutting down roads on a transfer unit, and your partner is right when he says that it doesn’t matter. Driving emergency traffic doesn’t benefit anyone in this circumstance.

Honestly, the biggest issue is how you’re carrying on with your coworkers. Yes, people are burned out. Don’t let it drag you down, but don’t try and Ray of Sunshine themeither.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 4, 2020)

And I just finished that EMT info seminar at the local college... yeah theres a semester worth of pre reqs, one more of Paramedic pre reqs that arent required but highly recommended (bio w/lab or physiology w/lab courses) before the semester long (Mon-Thurs 16 weeks) class...

They _MAY _be able to do a transition course since I already have NR (and got it in state), which would require coordination, and would involve a 2 week HI state requirements class (above and beyond NR EMT stuff) and 5 weeks of clinical. Doing that would be my best bet to get HI state EMT Cert

Cuz idk if I'd be able to do the regular class with my schedule without significant vacation requests lol (or shift swaps or whatnot)


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 4, 2020)

Is it EMT B or Intermediate level?


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 4, 2020)

And how did you get out of jail so fast...Brah?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 4, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> And how did you get out of jail so fast...Brah?


Haha, It definitely wasn’t the 5-0 that bailed him out. Magnum for the win...

My “easy shift” consisted of 2 IFT’s. Eh, no paperwork and easy turnarounds. Least it lead into my 4-days off.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 4, 2020)

Officially it's just EMT, then paramedic (excuse me, MICT, Mobile Intensive Care Technician... though everyone just calls them Paramedics anyway lol). But from what I gather, State EMT scope includes starting IVs and administering certain meds, so its def closer to Intermediate level vs NREMT but I don't think it's quite to that level.

And I rolled doubles to get out, duh.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 4, 2020)

So what happened at the apts? Tell the story!


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 4, 2020)

I dont know. Literally all I know is I saw a PD car and an ME jeep in the parking lot, and saw some cops over by the pool with their yellow caution tape and w sign saying the pool was closed. Beyond that 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 4, 2020)

Bad story telling Man...booooo!


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 5, 2020)

@DragonClaw what you're learning here is the reality of when teachers say the book doesn't always equal the field. In class and if you work for a very restrictive system, yes, deviation from protocols is bad. If you work for a progressive place that gives people the leeway to do their job, deviation is just a normal thing of the day. 

To a degree, especially in an official capacity, it is your supervisors job to enforce policy. Some are more laid back than others and in a more private setting will acknowledge that they don't give a **** as long as your exercise discretion and don't do dumb ****. Others are just ****s and don't really know what they're talking about. 

And just like with pretty much every aspect of patient care, as you will find....there are tons of opinions on how something should be done. You aren't going to get a single answer. You will also find that company policy =/= best practice, which is why the answers you are getting seem to make it even more confusing for you.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 5, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I went back to work today after 4 days off.
> 
> I ran 1 call. Downgraded to BLS. Went and got coffee.
> 
> ..,all in all about a perfect day ferda.


Want to trade for 73/F/ Chest pain x 30 min?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 5, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> @DragonClaw what you're learning here is the reality of when teachers say the book doesn't always equal the field. In class and if you work for a very restrictive system, yes, deviation from protocols is bad. If you work for a progressive place that gives people the leeway to do their job, deviation is just a normal thing of the day.
> 
> To a degree, especially in an official capacity, it is your supervisors job to enforce policy. Some are more laid back than others and in a more private setting will acknowledge that they don't give a **** as long as your exercise discretion and don't do dumb ****. Others are just ****s and don't really know what they're talking about.
> 
> And just like with pretty much every aspect of patient care, as you will find....there are tons of opinions on how something should be done. You aren't going to get a single answer. You will also find that company policy =/= best practice, which is why the answers you are getting seem to make it even more confusing for you.



Sounds like "Do things per policy/ protocol at first but with experience do what you think is right by the pt, but God help you if you do something out of policy and something bad happens"

Edit:

But as a basic in IFT there's very little I can do to actively kill a pt or harm them.  

When driving code though,  we're at fault for accidents and stuff so one might argue unless the pt is already dying or becoming rapidly unstable,  it's counter intuitive to use priority 1 anyway and have more ground to stand on then trying to run code anyway.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 5, 2020)

In this day and age we all just about have a voice that matters, and that’s great.

But, honestly? Sometimes we’re better off just being quiet and *LISTENING.*


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Mar 5, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> In this day and age we all just about have a voice that matters, and that’s great.
> 
> But, honestly? Sometimes we’re better off just being quiet and *LISTENING.*



"Keep your ears open and your mouth shut"

One of the best things I ever learned when I was a noob back in the late 80's


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 5, 2020)

Sweet, I got selected to go to PHTLS class on duty (plus a day thats actually off duty OT)


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 5, 2020)

So the LP12 all got swapped for 15s. 

But this dang machine keeps annoyingly beeping about SPO2. Poor connection and poor perfusion but his perfusion is 99-100%  

How can I fix this or get it to shut up?


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 5, 2020)

Don’t use it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 5, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Don’t use it.



Skin assessment and pt general impression could be substituted, but I'd like an SPO2 if possible. 

Any advice on how to get the machine to function properly or maybe to minimize false readings?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Skin assessment and pt general impression could be substituted, but I'd like an SPO2 if possible.
> 
> Any advice on how to get the machine to function properly or maybe to minimize false readings?


Yeah, there really isn't a solid fix to that issue. You will learn to ignore it. What I will typically do if its a completely stable patient with no respiratory complaint, is leave the SpO2 off of disconnect it from the machine to make it stop alarming. Aside from that just the general guidelines: make sure there is no fingernail polish, make sure its not on the same arm as the BP cuff, make sure the finger is warm and there is good perfusion, avoid any outside light getting into the sensor, limit patient movement, make sure the spring in the clamp is tight so it gets good contact with the patient's finger. Just make sure you are getting a good waveform before you trust the reading it is giving to you.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 5, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yeah, there really isn't a solid fix to that issue. You will learn to ignore it. What I will typically do if its a completely stable patient with no respiratory complaint, is leave the SpO2 off of disconnect it from the machine to make it stop alarming. Aside from that just the general guidelines: make sure there is no fingernail polish, make sure its not on the same arm as the BP cuff, make sure the finger is warm and there is good perfusion, avoid any outside light getting into the sensor, limit patient movement, make sure the spring in the clamp is tight so it gets good contact with the patient's finger. Just make sure you are getting a good waveform before you trust the reading it is giving to you.




He was respiratory and every so often would give some labored breaths,  so I figured to keep an eye on him. He was stable but I wanted to make sure he didn't start desatting (or see if it does)

I've never gone off waveform,  what am I looking for?


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 5, 2020)

You should learn how to assess a patient using your eyes, ears, nose, and mouth, before you rely on machine crutches.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 5, 2020)

Probably a good place to start, if you’re not familiar with the pleth wave and how it correlates with SpO2.









						The How, What and Why of EMS Pulse Oximetry - JEMS
					

Learn how a pulse oximeter works, what the readings mean, and what role a pulse oximeter plays in emergency medicine.




					www.jems.com


----------



## Peak (Mar 5, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> You should learn how to assess a patient using your eyes, ears, nose, and mouth, before you rely on machine crutches.



I always lick the babies to see if they have CF.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 5, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> You should learn how to assess a patient using your eyes, ears, nose, and mouth, before you rely on machine crutches.



if you’re using your mouth to assess patients...


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 5, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> You should learn how to assess a patient using your eyes, ears, nose, and mouth, before you rely on machine crutches.



I already mentioned physically assessing them.  

Do you have anything of actual use to say?


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 5, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> You should learn how to assess a patient using your eyes, ears, nose, and mouth, before you rely on machine crutches.


Machines aren't crutches. Thats like the providers who say back bougie is a crutch. They're as pertinent as a physical assessment. If my intubated trauma patient has a sharp spike in their plateau pressure and drop in EtCO2, that's pretty helpful to know. Instead of telling people that they shouldn't use different assessment or treatment tools, we need to make sure people understand how/when/why to apply all of them to see the big picture.

Teaching people to limit themselves only limits their ability and what they can offer their patient. Teach them how to be proficient with everything and the ability to adapt to their situations with those tools, assessment skills, and intervention methods.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 5, 2020)

We’re talking a basic EMT here. It always amazes me how everyone thinks that using a machine is the height of good basic pt care. It’s a tool, used as a crutch by far too many “experts” who let the machine tell them what to do. Note I didn’t say a thing about CCT providers. 

So what are you going to do when you don’t have all those toys? Rely on your skills, which you don’t have?

You can’t even converse with your partner or Supervisor yet. Build BASIC skills. I see youngsters daily who can’t even take a set of VS because they don’t have an auto this or that or no WiFi to GTS what’s normal.

Yes. Use your mouth. Talk to the pt. Talk to the family. Talk to others. For you baby lickers, you missed the point. Which tells me much.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I already mentioned physically assessing them.
> 
> Do you have anything of actual use to say?



This right here tells me why you aren’t getting anywhere at work.


----------



## Peak (Mar 5, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Yes. Use your mouth. Talk to the pt. Talk to the family. Talk to others. For you baby lickers, you missed the point. Which tells me much.



Turn off the cop mode for 30 seconds and just take the joke man, you phrased it weird.


----------



## Peak (Mar 5, 2020)

Also, because I assume you didn't catch it, one of the old hall mark pediatric questions is what to test for when a parent brings in their infant and says they taste salty when they kiss them.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 5, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> This right here tells me why you aren’t getting anywhere at work.



"Getting anywhere?"

More than a few experienced (20+ years) medics have told me not to piddle around and go medic once I've got more experience and have entering down,  not to wait. 

My supervisors do like me,  they say I'm a hard worker and I make myself useful.  That I'm energetic and quick to learn,  that I want to be here and such.

Most of my coworkers get along great with me.  

I advocate for my pts and I'm being the best provider I can be. And I'm trying to better that all the time. 

I don't say everything here,  so to act like you know it? Ridiculous.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 5, 2020)

Maybe I should talk to my doctor about my apparent hypertension.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 6, 2020)

So it’s been it’s been almost 6 months. I’m sure hoping one of my favorite bands gets back together (Los Lonely Boys), those dudes rock live.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 6, 2020)

Refer to all your posts.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 6, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> "Getting anywhere?"
> 
> More than a few experienced (20+ years) medics have told me not to piddle around and go medic once I've got more experience and have entering down,  not to wait.
> 
> ...



Great. Another paramedic with zero pt care skills. As for your posts, go back and reread them, several times.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 6, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Great. Another paramedic with zero pt care skills. As for your posts, go back and reread them, several times.



I think you need to reread. I mentioned *after* getting experience.


Edit:

I don't know what it is with you.  But you skipped my whole post to focus in on something you didn't actually read to attempt to further insult me.  

It didn't work.  

Any praise,  you don't seem to want to accept or encourage.  

Here,  I think this is yours.  I found a shoulder chip on the ground and I think it's yours.  Your antalgic gait makes me think yours aren't even.


----------



## luke_31 (Mar 6, 2020)

DragonClaw pulse oximetery isn’t a reliable indicator of something changing with the patient at best it can show a trend up or down for if there is oxygen or CO binding to the hemaglobin. It doesn’t read the difference between the two. It’s the clinical skills of is your patient’s breathing changing that you notice first. Respiratory rate, depth, change in how it sounds, their work of breathing that you will see quiet a while before the pulse oximetry will show a change. If I could get away with not using a pulse oximeter at work I would. I get more from listening to breath sounds and watching my patient then I do from the number I see.  I’ve been in EMS for 17 years now and spent the last 12 of them as a paramedic. By talking to the patient and physically assessing them I get more information than just using the devices I have. Everything has a time and place to be used, but my honest opinion is that pulse oximetry shouldn’t be used at the EMT level. EMTs just starting out in the field will use it as a crutch for not having great assessment skills that they haven’t developed yet. There is a lot more than just the number and the waveform which really only shows how well the device is getting its signal that is giving the number. I’ve seen many patients with low pulse oximetry numbers, where looking at the waveform and the patient tells me that the number should be disregarded as it’s not correct. It’s fairly obvious when a patient is going to be in the 70s or 80s when I’m looking at them and am not seeing the clinical picture that would go with those numbers. Also another point is go up to a higher elevation and at a certain point the pulse oximetry numbers will change. You can have someone who at sea level is 100% and at a higher elevation you only get a reading of 94% with no change in the patient. If you’re just utilizing the numbers this patient would need oxygen, but in reality they most likely wouldn’t. I worked in Colorado for a little bit as a medic and I would get readings on myself of 94% regularly while just chilling in the ambulance and would see the same with patients who had no respiratory problems either.  I say this as an example of how using pulse oximetry numbers isn’t always going to be accurate. If you were to document the pulse oximetry number of 88% because that’s what was on the monitor, but when you looked at your patient they were sitting there eating a sandwich and carrying on a full length conversation with you, would you believe that number?  If you didn’t document all the information of what you were seeing to show that they had no evidence of respiratory distress that number alone would raise red flags on the QA/QI process.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 6, 2020)

Welp... Had a midterm last night.  Didn't study for it at all till yesterday.  Think I did well actually.  I really need to get myself in gear and just finish this semester well.  It is the last semester of multiple classes and next semester is just my one capstone class and I'll be done.  Problem is I have not had any motivation this semester, thinking I'm flirting with some depression right now with how much I'm working, my full time school load and managing being a good dad and husband.

🤪


----------



## Seirende (Mar 6, 2020)

Registered for a learner's permit exam prep class next week and my DOT physical is the 17th. If all goes well I'll start learning on the trucks at the end of the month.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 6, 2020)

luke_31 said:


> DragonClaw pulse oximetery isn’t a reliable indicator of something changing with the patient at best it can show a trend up or down for if there is oxygen or CO binding to the hemaglobin. It doesn’t read the difference between the two. It’s the clinical skills of is your patient’s breathing changing that you notice first. Respiratory rate, depth, change in how it sounds, their work of breathing that you will see quiet a while before the pulse oximetry will show a change. If I could get away with not using a pulse oximeter at work I would. I get more from listening to breath sounds and watching my patient then I do from the number I see.  I’ve been in EMS for 17 years now and spent the last 12 of them as a paramedic. By talking to the patient and physically assessing them I get more information than just using the devices I have. Everything has a time and place to be used, but my honest opinion is that pulse oximetry shouldn’t be used at the EMT level. EMTs just starting out in the field will use it as a crutch for not having great assessment skills that they haven’t developed yet. There is a lot more than just the number and the waveform which really only shows how well the device is getting its signal that is giving the number. I’ve seen many patients with low pulse oximetry numbers, where looking at the waveform and the patient tells me that the number should be disregarded as it’s not correct. It’s fairly obvious when a patient is going to be in the 70s or 80s when I’m looking at them and am not seeing the clinical picture that would go with those numbers. Also another point is go up to a higher elevation and at a certain point the pulse oximetry numbers will change. You can have someone who at sea level is 100% and at a higher elevation you only get a reading of 94% with no change in the patient. If you’re just utilizing the numbers this patient would need oxygen, but in reality they most likely wouldn’t. I worked in Colorado for a little bit as a medic and I would get readings on myself of 94% regularly while just chilling in the ambulance and would see the same with patients who had no respiratory problems either.  I say this as an example of how using pulse oximetry numbers isn’t always going to be accurate. If you were to document the pulse oximetry number of 88% because that’s what was on the monitor, but when you looked at your patient they were sitting there eating a sandwich and carrying on a full length conversation with you, would you believe that number?  If you didn’t document all the information of what you were seeing to show that they had no evidence of respiratory distress that number alone would raise red flags on the QA/QI process.



jeez. Paragraphs dude.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 6, 2020)

It's really hard to open those plastic security boxes they keep DVDs in. 

No I didnt steal a movie. Walmart had one cashier with 12 people in line and 15 open self checkout lanes, so i went to self check out and took the whole thing home.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 6, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> It's really hard to open those plastic security boxes they keep DVDs in.
> 
> No I didnt steal a movie. Walmart had one cashier with 12 people in line and 15 open self checkout lanes, so i went to self check out and took the whole thing home.


Even I know how to stream now😆


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 6, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Even I know how to stream now


We cut the cable cord and have most of the streaming services, but I refuse to buy digital copies of movies. 

I keep telling myself that one day ill build or buy a computer or digital media center, whatever they call them, but for now I prefer hard copies.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 6, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> We cut the cable cord and have most of the streaming services, but I refuse to buy digital copies of movies.
> 
> I keep telling myself that one day ill build or buy a computer or digital media center, whatever they call them, but for now I prefer hard copies.


Noted. I still like my version better, but noted.

In other news, I took about a 2 hour nap and my son is still sound asleep drooling. I sure love that lil’ guy more and more each day.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 6, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Sounds like "Do things per policy/ protocol at first but with experience do what you think is right by the pt, but God help you if you do something out of policy and something bad happens"
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


If I’m working/moving in the back you are driving Miss Daisy.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 6, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> So the LP12 all got swapped for 15s.
> 
> But this dang machine keeps annoyingly beeping about SPO2. Poor connection and poor perfusion but his perfusion is 99-100%
> 
> How can I fix this or get it to shut up?


Lifepack SPO2 alarms cannot be disabled by user. Recommend getting a good, saw-tooth pleth waveform to get rid of that error.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 6, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> We’re talking a basic EMT here. It always amazes me how everyone thinks that using a machine is the height of good basic pt care. It’s a tool, used as a crutch by far too many “experts” who let the machine tell them what to do. Note I didn’t say a thing about CCT providers.
> 
> So what are you going to do when you don’t have all those toys? Rely on your skills, which you don’t have?
> 
> ...


Yes, we are. But that line is used for ALS providers all too often too. I was told by a CRNA to not use a stylet in the OR because it was a crutch. There are people who don't like video laryngoscopes because "they're a crutch". Also, understanding plateau pressure and EtCO2 isn't just a CCT thing..... Nor do my machines tell me what to do. They give me information and it is up to me to determine what to do with that information.

Now I don't disagree that not being able to perform basic skills is a problem, it absolutely is. But the solution isn't to paint something as a crutch, because EMS has a tendency to do that with things that are actually helpful. That's an education and training issue and should be treated as such. This is true regardless of the person's level.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 6, 2020)

Learning the Basics is key. The rest are monkey skills.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 6, 2020)

Well just talked to one of the EMT instructors about that transition course to HI State licensure. One of the requirements is clinical ride time, and apparently the State wants 911 agency, so local AMR op is out, and City&County EMS has a 9 month backlog for clinical ride times.

Its possible I could get the hours in with AMR in a neighboring county where they are the 911 unit earlier, but of course that requires getting over to another island and finding room and whatnot, so we'll see.

Plus the 2 week classroom portion of course.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 6, 2020)

@Jim37F you’re the most committed and proactive EMT I know. Good on you. Get your medic and work the AMR island.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks. Part of it is that I could really use a part time job, especially when OT here dries up, and after dealing with Uber, I'd rather fall back on AMR in the future. 

Combined with my slow station, I seriously feel the rust on our EMS calls, like I'm def out of practice. 

So it just kinda makes sense to have a part time job that sharpens those skills, and part time at AMR would work with my Fire schedule better than just about any other part time job I can think of. (Ok, Uber is the most flexible, but I really don't feel like spending all my free time tooling around in my own vehicle burning my own gas for the wages they pay...)


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 6, 2020)

What a cluster. Thanks for taking one for the team!


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 6, 2020)

@Jim37F I used to want a job with HNL EMS but they make it so damn hard to bring your medic over there. Not to mention the pay does not seem to be enough to raise a family on. HFD would be cool but I can't see myself at a BLS dept.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 6, 2020)

They quoted $50-70K/yr for EMT at EMS. Which is right around/maybe a little less than my FF1 pay. Of course I am the one hunting for a part time job, tho I have a fair bit of debt (when I was younger and dumber with credit cards heh). 

But yeah, it is expensive to live out here, and reciprocity is a pain to say the least.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 6, 2020)

Steak and eggs for dinner, and I took an amazing poop earlier today #winning


----------



## Peak (Mar 6, 2020)

What number on the Bristol stool chart?


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 6, 2020)

Peak said:


> What number on the Bristol stool chart?


Three


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 7, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> jeez. Paragraphs dude.


I didn’t even read it when I saw that long winded post. Hahaha.


----------



## luke_31 (Mar 7, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> jeez. Paragraphs dude.


Yeah after I posted it I realized I should have broken it up into them


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 7, 2020)

Hurray for payday... that is all.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 8, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> So the LP12 all got swapped for 15s.
> 
> But this dang machine keeps annoyingly beeping about SPO2. Poor connection and poor perfusion but his perfusion is 99-100%
> 
> How can I fix this or get it to shut up?


If nobody mentioned it yet, turn the knob over where it says the SpO2 (not the pleth wave, but the percentage). Select that and change it to high sensitivity. I tend to try different spots as well, like a different finger or even the toes. I absolutely despise the LifePak no matter how much other people like it. I felt like the Philips MRx was all around superior.




StCEMT said:


> Yes, we are. But that line is used for ALS providers all too often too. I was told by a CRNA to not use a stylet in the OR because it was a crutch. There are people who don't like video laryngoscopes because "they're a crutch". Also, understanding plateau pressure and EtCO2 isn't just a CCT thing..... Nor do my machines tell me what to do. They give me information and it is up to me to determine what to do with that information.
> 
> Now I don't disagree that not being able to perform basic skills is a problem, it absolutely is. But the solution isn't to paint something as a crutch, because EMS has a tendency to do that with things that are actually helpful. That's an education and training issue and should be treated as such. This is true regardless of the person's level.


Gosh, that is so crazy how people are. I know a _doctor_ at one hospital who is actually against even putting pillows under the patient's head to put them in the sniffing position. Crutches, lol. He think you should just lift with the laryngoscope, which to me blows my mind... He's a strong muscular go so I guess he cannot sympathize with people like me who could barely open a can of soda. People try to make things harder than they need to be and don't understand why it's so "hard". They need to put their ego out of the way and try to increase their chance of success. In the past year and a half, I've been working hard to get good at airway, and I feel like I am getting pretty proficient with intubation (11/11 so far in the past year and a half, 8 using direct and 3 with video). I personally am really digging the video, and I think it comes with its own unique problems (particularly the camera getting covered and lack of control where the bougie/tube goes in a channel blade). I think uncomplicated intubation is extremely easy, beyond easy, and it blows my mind I used to find it hard. When I practice or think about intubation, it's about trouble shooting problems like why isn't the bougie going where it is going, looking for land marks when my video laryngoscope gets mucked up, or what can I do to improve the Cormack Lehane scale when I am doing direct (eg ask someone to apply cricoid pressure or do external laryngeal manipulation, suction, put more pillows under the patient's head, maybe I am in too deep if I see no landmarks, switch blades size/type). It's kind of like being a pilot, using automation and sensors to do things, but when things go wrong, I need to recognize it and correct it. For me, that's practicing and going over it every once in awhile.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 8, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Yes, we are. But that line is used for ALS providers all too often too. I was told by a CRNA to not use a stylet in the OR because it was a crutch. There are people who don't like video laryngoscopes because "they're a crutch". Also, understanding plateau pressure and EtCO2 isn't just a CCT thing..... Nor do my machines tell me what to do. They give me information and it is up to me to determine what to do with that information.


I wouldn't say that stylets or VL are "crutches". In fact I would say that for unplanned airway management where a good pre-anesthetic assessment was not performed, those devices should probably be used routinely. At least by anyone who doesn't intubate very frequently.

However, I would agree that not using those things _in the OR_ is probably a good idea. As a paramedic, how often do you get to intubate a stable, NPO, well-preoxygenated patient in a controlled environment with expert backup just a few feet away? That's the time to practice single-handed and two-handed mask ventilation, and challenge yourself a little by intentionally taking away things that make intubating easier or more efficient. I'm not talking about emergent or sick patients who you need to be sure to get intubated immediately, of course.

The thing about not using a stylet is that you have to rely more on properly aligning the laryngeal, pharyngeal, and oral axes since it's more difficult to manipulate the tube. It's good practice.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 8, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> You can’t even converse with your partner or Supervisor yet. Build BASIC skills. I see youngsters daily who can’t even take a set of VS because they don’t have an auto this or that or no WiFi to GTS what’s normal.


In what sort of clinical environment are you practicing in?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 8, 2020)

Tigger said:


> In what sort of clinical environment are you practicing in?



What's VS or VL and GTS


----------



## Tigger (Mar 8, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What's VS or VL and GTS


VS=vital signs.
VL=video laryngoscopy
GTS=???


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 8, 2020)

Tigger said:


> GTS



Google that s**t?


----------



## Tigger (Mar 8, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Google that s**t?


Maybe? I read it another thread and could not really make heads or tails of it. If I was laying in the street bleeding out and had no idea what to do, maybe I would google that?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 8, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Maybe? I read it another thread and could not really make heads or tails of it. If I was laying in the street bleeding out and had no idea what to do, maybe I would google that?



I think that's what GTS is


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 8, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I think that's what GTS is



GTS is that, but maybe someone was using it for something else.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 8, 2020)

Yes. Google that ****. Common expression.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 8, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Yes. Google that ****. Common expression.



These past few days are the first I've heard of it.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 8, 2020)

It’s been used for YEARS.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 8, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> It’s been used for YEARS.



Oh,  I'm not saying it's not.  I'm just saying in my online travels,  I've not seen it before.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 8, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> It’s been used for YEARS.



Okay boomer.

(ducking)


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 8, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Okay boomer.
> 
> (ducking)



BSI, my scene is

*mashes orange button*


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 8, 2020)

Remi said:


> I wouldn't say that stylets or VL are "crutches". In fact I would say that for unplanned airway management where a good pre-anesthetic assessment was not performed, those devices should probably be used routinely. At least by anyone who doesn't intubate very frequently.
> 
> However, I would agree that not using those things _in the OR_ is probably a good idea. As a paramedic, how often do you get to intubate a stable, NPO, well-preoxygenated patient in a controlled environment with expert backup just a few feet away? That's the time to practice single-handed and two-handed mask ventilation, and challenge yourself a little by intentionally taking away things that make intubating easier or more efficient. I'm not talking about emergent or sick patients who you need to be sure to get intubated immediately, of course.
> 
> The thing about not using a stylet is that you have to rely more on properly aligning the laryngeal, pharyngeal, and oral axes since it's more difficult to manipulate the tube. It's good practice.


I can appreciate the intent behind it, but on my first (or one of?) intubation ever? Still don't think that is the best time for that. Let me get the standard approaches down a bit first, then start adding layers of complexity. 

If I got a chance to go in the OR now I'd be much more comfortable doing it and would love to be to be presented with a challenge. I already rotate methods in the field, but I have a better foundation to work from now compared to absolutely none.


----------



## Peak (Mar 8, 2020)

Today's wake up alarm was brought to me courtesy of a neighbor that burned their food so badly that you could smell on multiple floors of the building. Bad enough that the engine was actually going to charge the FDC until they searched the unit. I don't know if I should be mad or impressed.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 8, 2020)

Peak said:


> Today's wake up alarm was brought to me courtesy of a neighbor that burned their food so badly that you could smell on multiple floors of the building. Bad enough that the engine was actually going to charge the FDC until they searched the unit. I don't know if I should be mad or impressed.



Morbid question,  does charred people smell different than charred non-human animals?


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 8, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 8, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Morbid question,  does charred people smell different than charred non-human animals?



The only time I've smelt burnt human flesh in my memory was in the OR when they were using a cauterizing knife. I probably wouldn't be able to place the scent as human as opposed to animal if I smelt it again


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 8, 2020)

I thought with IFT you wouldn't really see stuff.

But we took dementia pt to a group home and she was so upset. Bawling and saying "I hope I die this time", and encouraging us to 

A) Throw her in the trash
B) Leave her in the gutter

And convinced we'd leave her in the street. 

When being helped onto the gurney,  she got upset and really pulled her adult granddaughters hair pretty hard.  She has a grip like a lobster. 

I later have her my hand to hold when we took her inside and holy crap my hand hurt for a bit. Darn near crushed my pinkie off.  But it calmed her down a little that someone was holding her hand. 

Every time we hit a bump she'd start crying again.  
It was just not a fun transport (not that I'm looking to be entertained, it was just shocking to hear how much she wanted to die or be thrown away). Her caretakers were obviously trying very hard and you could tell it was taking a toll on them.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 8, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Okay boomer.
> 
> (ducking)



No problem, Kiddies.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 9, 2020)

Seirende said:


> The only time I've *smelt* burnt human flesh in my memory was in the OR when they were using a cauterizing knife. I probably wouldn't be able to place the scent as human as opposed to animal if I *smelt* it again


Careful, your inner dad-joke meter is showing. Bout a “5” on the Gallows as well.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 9, 2020)

Confirmed COVID-19 case here

Soooooo I'm _not _going to make my Costco run tomorrow so as to avoid the inevitable crowds panic buying toilet paper and bottled water lol


----------



## Tigger (Mar 9, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Yes. Google that ****. Common expression.


Perhaps we have not yet established that what is common for some people is not for others, you know, generationally.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 9, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Yes. Google that ****. Common expression.





Tigger said:


> Perhaps we have not yet established that what is common for some people is not for others, you know, generationally.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 9, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Perhaps we have not yet established that what is common for some people is not for others, you know, generationally.



You mean “Boomers” are more conversant in slang than all the kiddies? Who’d a thought that..?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 9, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> You mean “Boomers” are more conversant in slang than all the kiddies? Who’d a thought that..?



Or maybe they use outdated terminology


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 9, 2020)

I feel like I’m watching the forum thread equivalencies of the Wonder Years


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 9, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> I feel like I’m watching the forum thread equivalencies of the Wonder Years


 I don't get that reference either


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 9, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I don't get that reference either


.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 9, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I don't get that reference either



Just quite while you’re ahead lol.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 9, 2020)

I had honestly never heard the term GTS till Dr. Ritu Sahni said it on a secondshift podcast. He is much older than I so maybe it was generational..........or I just never heard it before.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 9, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I had honestly never heard the term GTS till Dr. Ritu Sahni said it on a secondshift podcast. He is much older than I so maybe it was generational..........or I just never heard it before.


I just couldn’t get into that FBE subset podcast. Too much talky-talky, no mucho learny-learny.

The Lighthouse Project can get that way sometimes, but Jarvis reigns it in a tad better IMO.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 9, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good movie clip for a favorite sitcom of mine. Haha, the 80’s and 90’s were kewl, but “No Country..” was a solid movie, too.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 9, 2020)

@DragonClaw 




the late 80s take on the late 60s.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 9, 2020)

Ah the Wonder Years. Everyone loved that show in the 90s... except my 5 year old self was far more interested in the Power Rangers lol

Nowadays I end up watching shows where I end up yelling at the TV, like on that 9-1-1 Lone Star... I know its Texas, but I dont think ATCEMS medics can do Foley catheters in the field on standing orders (and of course in the show they end up spraying bladder contents all over because... tv?)


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 9, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Ah the Wonder Years. Everyone loved that show in the 90s... except my 5 year old self was far more interested in the Power Rangers lol
> 
> Nowadays I end up watching shows where I end up yelling at the TV, like on that 9-1-1 Lone Star... I know its Texas, but I dont think ATCEMS medics can do Foley catheters in the field on standing orders (and of course in the show they end up spraying bladder contents all over because... tv?)



It doesn't even look like that.  Texas.  It's obviously not filmed near location


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 9, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> It doesn't even look like that.  Texas.  It's obviously not filmed near location


Considering the regular 9-1-1 show and the word "accuracy" don't belong in the same sentence, I dont doubt you at all 😅


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 10, 2020)

Are you saying I shouldn’t turn the gout patient into a chemical weapon with oxygen and a defibrillator?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 10, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> Are you saying I shouldn’t turn the gout patient into a chemical weapon with oxygen and a defibrillator?



BSI doesn't matter at that point


----------



## Seirende (Mar 10, 2020)

I can't remember the last time I was glad to be alive


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 10, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I can't remember the last time I was glad to be alive



Really...?


----------



## Seirende (Mar 11, 2020)

Now that I think more about it the last time was probably a month ago, when my newest nephew was born


----------



## Seirende (Mar 11, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Nowadays I end up watching shows where I end up yelling at the TV, like on that 9-1-1 Lone Star...



I watched the first episode and couldn't take anymore despite Rob Lowe's good looks


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 11, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I watched the first episode and couldn't take anymore despite Rob Lowe's good looks


Liv Tyler helps, but she def looks a lot different than she did in Armageddon lol (but her voice is the same ha)


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 11, 2020)

The other day we had an impending respiratory failure that bought a tube.

Despite his best efforts, the ground paramedic could not kick the refractory, and impending failure.

Sedated, paralyzed, and intubated. Put the patient in PCV with an aggressive PEEP and watched the vitals trend back towards livable.

I’m sure the gases were still all kinds of wonky. I didn’t stick around to find out.

Heh, does still feel good to see hard work and effort pay off in favor of the patients. That is all.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 11, 2020)

I've got a bunch of speaking engagements lined up and I'm curious if they're going to cancel the conference's. This is messing up my mojo.


----------



## luke_31 (Mar 11, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I've got a bunch of speaking engagements lined up and I'm curious if they're going to cancel the conference's. This is messing up my mojo.


Way things are going it’s entirely possible that they will be canceled unless it turns into a teleconference


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 11, 2020)

I gotta teach a recert class tomorrow. Right in a ground zero zone.


----------



## luke_31 (Mar 11, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> I gotta teach a recert class tomorrow. Right in a ground zero zone.


Full PPE and maintain a six foot exclusion zone around yourself.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 11, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> I gotta teach a recert class tomorrow. Right in a ground zero zone.



Wanna borrow a SCBA?


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 11, 2020)

I’m wearing Level 4 Racal.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 11, 2020)

Social distancing is the new buzz word


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 11, 2020)

Seems the US used to do this as a norm. Then people got huggy and kissy and stuff. Generational...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 12, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Social distancing is the new buzz word


It's the fancy way of saying no public gatherings.  Have some friends saying it is the start of martial law.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 12, 2020)

So we’re supposed to use “appropriate” PPE for all suspected patients but only have enough PPE for confirmed or investigated COVID-19 so I guess I need a time machine...


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 13, 2020)

Current UHU 0.70, out/on assignment or posting 12/17 hours so far.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm posted,  like hour 10/36?


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 13, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> The other day we had an impending respiratory failure that bought a tube.
> 
> Despite his best efforts, the ground paramedic could not kick the refractory, and impending failure.
> 
> ...


Had one the other day as well. Very sick. Wasn't able to maintain a decent SpO2 on an NRB. Bought a tube. Saw the patient's name on an inpatient list. Seriously surprised the patient was still alive.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 13, 2020)

0.77 now, 17/22 so far.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 13, 2020)

What's UHU 


RocketMedic said:


> 0.77 now, 17/22 so far.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 13, 2020)

What's UHU 


RocketMedic said:


> 0.77 now, 17/22 so far.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 13, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What's UHU


Unit hour utilization. Its been a while since I worked in a system that tracked UHU real time so someone elsr will have to explain the numbers.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 13, 2020)

Finished out with a UHU of 0.79, 19/24


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 13, 2020)

UHU is a calculation of time on task vs time scheduled in total. For me, I spent 19 out of 24 hours out of station, on calls or posting. 19/24=0.79, meaning nearly 80 percent of my 24 hour shift was awake. Fatigue!


----------



## cruiseforever (Mar 13, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> UHU is a calculation of time on task vs time scheduled in total. For me, I spent 19 out of 24 hours out of station, on calls or posting. 19/24=0.79, meaning nearly 80 percent of my 24 hour shift was awake. Fatigue!



I am really hard pressed to see any advantage to working a 24 hour shift.


----------



## Peak (Mar 13, 2020)

cruiseforever said:


> I am really hard pressed to see any advantage to working a 24 hour shift.



Better work life balance and cheaper to staff in low volume areas.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 13, 2020)

Peak said:


> Better work life balance and cheaper to staff in low volume areas.



the exciting possibilities of vivid road carnage to wake us in our sleep!


----------



## Peak (Mar 13, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> the exciting possibilities of vivid road carnage to wake us in our sleep!



I think I slept through 80-90% of our 48s without a single call between 2200 and 0600.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 13, 2020)

My last UHU was 0%. Gotta love HEMS during thunderstorms.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 13, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> My last UHU was 0%. Gotta love HEMS during thunderstorms.


Same, no storms, just low ceilings and we werent IFR capable at the time.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 13, 2020)

Im still astounded that TP was the first thing to go, but food is following quickly behind it. Granted my local WM is the absolute worst at restocking shelves, but I saw some evidence at our local Sams club as well.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 13, 2020)

One of my friends back in So Cal has said there've been empty shelves of toilet paper, amd that she had a hard time buying cleaning products, and now foodstuffs like instant ramen are being panic bought. 

Locally... well I've made a point of trying to avoid Costco and the other stores lol, but there was a news report that Costco was limiting how many rolls of tp a single customer could buy at a time...


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 13, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> One of my friends back in So Cal has said there've been empty shelves of toilet paper, amd that she had a hard time buying cleaning products, and now foodstuffs like instant ramen are being panic bought.
> 
> Locally... well I've made a point of trying to avoid Costco and the other stores lol, but there was a news report that Costco was limiting how many rolls of tp a single customer could buy at a time...












Yerp. Certainly not our proudest moment in history.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 13, 2020)

People stocking up on toilet paper, I'm stocking up on ammo because I'm coming for your toilet paper.


----------



## Peak (Mar 13, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> People stocking up on toilet paper, I'm stocking up on ammo because I'm coming for your toilet paper.



People be loosing their minds.

It's the first time in while I've seriously considered carrying at work.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## CCCSD (Mar 13, 2020)

Peak said:


> People be loosing their minds.
> 
> It's the first time in while I've seriously considered carrying at work.



I am... The Stupid is strong out there. For  O ****ING REASON!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 13, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> UHU is a calculation of time on task vs time scheduled in total. For me, I spent 19 out of 24 hours out of station, on calls or posting. 19/24=0.79, meaning nearly 80 percent of my 24 hour shift was awake. Fatigue!



Time to start complaining about _this_ job and get ready to move again.

At least its not a 0.7 UHU in a wheelchar vcan


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 13, 2020)

Welp... Potato land has its first confirmed covid patient.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 13, 2020)

You gonna stay home for two weeks?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 13, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> You gonna stay home for two weeks?


Not yet... But we did get confirmation that it will be a paid vacation.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 13, 2020)

Ugh. The 6 year old is out of school for 3 weeks now. Her and my wife are spending 1.5 weeks of that in California, while I continue to attempt remodeling with the 2 year old around.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 13, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1075152162859186&id=100010932376842


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 14, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Time to start complaining about _this_ job and get ready to move again.
> 
> At least its not a 0.7 UHU in a wheelchar vcan


It’s easy if you keep the boxes.

Also, attitudes like Nomad’s are exactly why EMS remains the crippled stepchild of medicine. We identify risks and accept them, but discussing them in any form or fashion opens up lines of attack on ourselves by people who think expressing concerns in an appropriate semi-private semi-anonymous forum is somehow an indicator of dissatisfaction.

There are times I wonder why I continue to stay in a field that says they need good, passionate, intelligent, kind people and that does critical work in complex, challenging circumstances and environments, but also puts those same people into highly dangerous circumstances not out of necessity, but of convenience and tradition.

Hopefully it starts making positive changes to promote health and safety.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 14, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> It’s easy if you keep the boxes.
> 
> Also, attitudes like Nomad’s are exactly why EMS remains the crippled stepchild of medicine. We identify risks and accept them, but discussing them in any form or fashion opens up lines of attack on ourselves by people who think expressing concerns in an appropriate semi-private semi-anonymous forum is somehow an indicator of dissatisfaction.
> 
> ...



Taking your track record into consideration on this forum you ***** and moan about every job you've ever held. We've seen this story before so stop selling it to us. You find the greatest place ever then after spending some time at *insert greatest place ever* you start to complain. The sups are bad, the call volume, the shifts, the gurney vans. If you're that unhappy wherever you go then leave EMS, don't let the door hit you on the way out because quite frankly you're attitude towards working at whatever company/ agency you're working at is toxic and has no place in EMS.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 14, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> It’s easy if you keep the boxes.
> 
> Also, attitudes like Nomad’s are exactly why EMS remains the crippled stepchild of medicine. We identify risks and accept them, but discussing them in any form or fashion opens up lines of attack on ourselves by people who think expressing concerns in an appropriate semi-private semi-anonymous forum is somehow an indicator of dissatisfaction.
> 
> ...



Let’s be honest Rocket. Have you ever been satisfied at a job? Don’t you have a history of finding fault with every employer you’ve worked for and assigning the blame to them? Stand up 24s. Lousy culture.  Overbearing supervisors. Lackadaisical staff. Bad medicine. And on and on, ad infinitum.

Looking back at all of the posts over the years, I’m going to posit, “it’s not them... it’s you.”

Until you can convince someone to hire you into a leadership position, where you can change the god awful problems you all so frequently vent about, you should probably just suck it up, establish some work history consistency and just do your job. 

And until that happens, you’re nothing more than an over educated street medic with a sketchy work history that claims he can fix the problems that plague EMS.

It’s worth noting that you have no pathway to actually implementing change, because you lack the tact and political acumen to be an effective leader. A perfect example that post graduate degrees don’t mean jack, if people don’t like or trust you. And since you crap on EVERY place you’ve worked, it’s obvious that you’re the absolute antithesis of positive change.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 14, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Let’s be honest Rocket. Have you ever been satisfied at a job? Don’t you have a history of finding fault with every employer you’ve worked for and assigning the blame to them? Stand up 24s. Lousy culture.  Overbearing supervisors. Lackadaisical staff. Bad medicine. And on and on, ad infinitum.
> 
> Looking back at all of the posts over the years, I’m going to posit, “it’s not them... it’s you.”
> 
> ...


At what point does “tact” and “political acumen” simply mean accepting the status quo? Let’s be candid, “leadership” in EMS is primarily selected because they present evolutionary solutions to challenges and don’t rock the boat any more than needed- not a lot of selections for innovation, at least where we’ve been looking (with exceptions that I really respect).

This pandemic thing is making me realize that the entire culture of healthcare is broken. In any other industry, risk is literally engineered out at all possible levels. But in EMS? Nope. There is an important distinction here too. I am VERY satisfied by my job, by helping people, and by the potential of what we can do even without fancy clinical things. I am highly dissatisfied by the environments and cultures I am forced to tolerate in order to be able to participate in that noble mission. That’s why I’ve decided to remain a paramedic for the time being.

PS- “crapping” on places =\= identifying problems, especially when those problems are not limited to particular brands or companies. I don’t actually have any criticisms of my current employer, they’re simply playing the cards they’re dealt and I’ve chosen to participate because the benefits still outweigh the risks and opportunity costs. Former employers have done good, bad, intelligent and dumb things, and although I harbor great disdain for certain individuals and their actions, I don’t dislike those places either. They’re just like restaurants I wouldn’t consider patronizing because they’ve demonstrated low quality and unsatisfying service.

Added to that- I do see opportunities in the future to make real changes for the positive in EMS and the world in general. Probably wildly optimistic, but I don’t think those pathways come from management or supervision or even being a director somewhere. To be honest, I don’t even really want those roles anymore, because they’re dead ends and take you away from the fun. Maybe the real value of that masters was to illustrate just how ineffective and silly chasing a position chosen for its adherence to dogma really is, especially when your peers constantly make excuses to justify what we’ve all recognized as dangerous and silly.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 14, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Taking your track record into consideration on this forum you ***** and moan about every job you've ever held. We've seen this story before so stop selling it to us. You find the greatest place ever then after spending some time at *insert greatest place ever* you start to complain. The sups are bad, the call volume, the shifts, the gurney vans. If you're that unhappy wherever you go then leave EMS, don't let the door hit you on the way out because quite frankly you're attitude towards working at whatever company/ agency you're working at is toxic and has no place in EMS.



It is, indeed, an industry-wide problem. Clearly I’m wrong for believing we could ever be healthier, safer, better and more effective than we are.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 14, 2020)

@NomadicMedic , also, no, I haven’t really been satisfied at a job. I wasn’t “satisfied” by working at Jack in the Box in high school, and I turned down a shift supervisor position to go to school for EMT. Why? Unsatisfied with that job, good call. Wasn’t satisfied being a supply/logistics worker, went to school. Was somewhat “satisfied” by the Army, but risk > benefit and the Army is a difficult master. Entered EMS, here we are. It’s got good and bad.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 14, 2020)

I’ve learned, the hard way, that job satisfaction is somewhere in the middle of the totem pole of overall satisfaction in my life. It’s certainly not at the base of it.


I’d guess I’m not alone with this train of thought.

Unicorn jobs are just like actual unicorns. My thirst for the “perfect job” ended years ago and I’ve been happier ever since.

Most of those that want to effect change in their respective line of work in any capacity have already measured out the risk: reward ratios.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 14, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> Clearly I’m wrong for believing we could ever be healthier, safer, better and more effective than we are.



Who here on this forum has directly said that? 

*****ing about it on a EMS forum is one thing, effecting change is another. Quite your ****ing whining and do something about it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 14, 2020)

@RocketMedic  they make a good point. I think the main difference I can see from here between you and @NomadicMedic is that he's moved on, but also up in positions. You seem to tire of whatever place you're at quickly, or find the negatives just as easily.

You seem smart, and I know that you have a good educational background, but no one is going to want to listen to you tirelessly complain about things without actually changing them yourself. I can understand wanting to "better our profession". I think the large majority of us on here want to in some way, shape, or form.

Some from an individualized aspect, others on a grander scale. Pick your poison already, but stop whining about every job ever like it will get you anywhere. Plain and simply you seem like an unhappy person. BOL, brother.

In other news: the perfect weather minimums to start a shift I'm hoping will remain in a holding pattern for at least the rest of it, if not the next couple of OT shifts. We'll see.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 14, 2020)

To the person panic buying eggs, milk, rice, beans, beef, chicken, and cans of soup I hope you get salmonella.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 14, 2020)

Dang, today's day 4 of our 4 days off (Kelly schedule) I signed up to be on call for any OT shifts that might open up all 4 days. I cant remember the last time I didn't get something (even just a 12) ... but I can add this 4 day to that list.. i guess everyone liked to go into work/no one else called off...


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 14, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> To the person panic buying eggs, milk, rice, beans, beef, chicken, and cans of soup I hope you get salmonella.


Where do you draw the line between panic buying and preparedness? 

Im not panicked, and I dont feel a need to panic buy, but at the same time, my mom didnt raise a fool. When I see the reactions of people and the shelves become more bare every day......well, chance favors the prepared.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 14, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Where do you draw the line between panic buying and preparedness?
> 
> Im not panicked, and I dont feel a need to panic buy, but at the same time, my mom didnt raise a fool. When I see the reactions of people and the shelves become more bare every day......well, chance favors the prepared.



And this justifies you (not you specifically) clearing out the shelves of every grocery store?


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 14, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> And this justifies you (not you specifically) clearing out the shelves of every grocery store?


I think its a blessing in disguise for some. We see it all the time in the midwest with even a hint of snow, Bread and milk are gone, but when there is a chemical contamination of the main water supply, the shelves of water were completely full. 

People have become pretty accustomed to just being able to run to walmart and get what they need and now they can't (at least for some things). The good news, this is likely a temporary thing and supply of food and TP will be normal again in a few weeks. 

Had this been a real emergency, the panic buyers would ultimately be smart, not near as smart as people that typically have 2 months or more worth of food on hand anyway. 

The moral to the story, even though it appears stupid. In the end its nobodies business how people spend their own money.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 14, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> To the person panic buying eggs, milk, rice, beans, beef, chicken, and cans of soup I hope you get salmonella.



Refrigerators exist, bro, and dry goods exist to be stored.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 14, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> And this justifies you (not you specifically) clearing out the shelves of every grocery store?



Yes, it does. Better to have it and not need it than the alternative.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 14, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> Refrigerators exist, bro, and dry goods exist to be stored.



You don't say? Never would've though of this living in 2020. 



RocketMedic said:


> Yes, it does. Better to have it and not need it than the alternative.



No it doesn't. Out of all the people buying bulk eggs and milk how much is actually going to get eaten before going bad. I'm all for preparedness, do I keep a supply of food of course I do. But I know I'm not going to eat 3 cartons of eggs or 3 gallons of milk before it expires.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 14, 2020)

Working at a grocery store had been nuts the past few days. It's like 10x the intensity of the holidays.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 14, 2020)

Ok lovers of pointy things. I need some kitchen knives that won't break the bank. Ideas?


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 14, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Ok lovers of pointy things. I need some kitchen knives that won't break the bank. Ideas?



Tomodachi sets are decent. Cuisinart doesn’t need to be promoted. Also, what’s your budget ?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 14, 2020)

I have a set of Henckels that I’ve had for close to 20 years. i love em.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 14, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Ok lovers of pointy things. I need some kitchen knives that won't break the bank. Ideas?



Wüsthof and Zwilling J.A. Henckels are the top tier knives if you can drop the money for them. Made in the vaterland (Germany). Cry once buy once. 

My Cuisinart knives are still going strong, I have to sharpen them to keep a scary sharp edge on them that you'd see on the two above and they dull faster than the two above.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 14, 2020)

The wife and oldest kid were supposed to leave for California on Monday but rumor is there are some heavy domestic travel restrictions coming and they didnt want to risk getting stuck.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 14, 2020)

I’m worried about steady food supplies for my grandpa. Going to be seeing if Shipd is a thing in Santa Rosa and seeing what he likes and needs.

120 pounds of dog food,13 pounds of cat food, about 2 months supply of dry goods and food, bleach, detergent, etc. replenished propane and ammunition stockpiles...basically normal preparation levels restored. It’s not paranoia at all, I didn’t even buy more guns!


----------



## Tigger (Mar 15, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Tomodachi sets are decent. Cuisinart doesn’t need to be promoted. Also, what’s your budget ?


I dunno, 100-150 bucks? I just had to furnish an entire kitchen so I'm already in the hole a bit.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 15, 2020)

Tigger said:


> I dunno, 100-150 bucks? I just had to furnish an entire kitchen so I'm already in the hole a bit.



Decide on a form factor then. An eastern or a western style, whichever feels better for you. If eastern, then Japanese chef knives are unparalleled. I’m personally using a higher end Tomodachi set (and I cook a lot) but Vertoku or Xituo are very good too. For western knives, Wusthof or Henckel is an excellent choice.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 15, 2020)

Tigger said:


> I dunno, 100-150 bucks? I just had to furnish an entire kitchen so I'm already in the hole a bit.



IIRC Costco has the Wüsthof and/or J.A. Henckles for a decent price.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 15, 2020)

So, just to take a quick moment and explain the difference between Japanese and German knives: handle, edge, bevel, weight and material. Japanese knives are single edged, straight handle, lightweight and made of harder steel. German knives have double edge, curved handles, are heavier and use softer steel. Depending on what you use the knife for the most - Japanese will not go dull longer but aren’t suitable for heavy duty meat hacking; they’re more of a scalpel type of knife. German knifes are the opposite, they’re super heavy duty but will dull quicker.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 15, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Time to start complaining about _this_ job and get ready to move again.
> 
> At least its not a 0.7 UHU in a wheelchar vcan


Ding ding ding ding ding!

What’s behind door number 1 for our winner, Johnny?!

Oh look, _another_ EMS job!!!!!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 15, 2020)

I took a few days off from here due to being busy and also just tired of the whining; felt good.

Couple of things to note and clarify-
1... rocket is clearly the epitome of what the argument was in the generational gaps thread. Entitlement, limited insight, and just poor form. Sorry dude. Many people have tried to encourage you to not talk about it but be about it. You just don’t. When you decide to lead from the front vs cry from the back let us know and we will support you.
2... seirenade, are you affiliated with EMS? You work at a grocery store, yet you are a Paramedic? Please clarify, all are welcome here.
3... unrelated to anyone in particular, if you have extra cash, I recommend buying stock in things like Ford, Norwegian Cruise Lines, pharm companies, airlines, and logistics companies. They are down bigly...When this corona stuff is done the market is going to bounce back. (Unless of course ol’ AR-14 dog face pony soldier wins the Presidency, we’ll see another Great Recession).


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 15, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> I took a few days off from here due to being busy and also just tired of the whining; felt good.
> 
> Couple of things to note and clarify-
> 1... rocket is clearly the epitome of what the argument was in the generational gaps thread. Entitlement, limited insight, and just poor form. Sorry dude. Many people have tried to encourage you to not talk about it but be about it. You just don’t. When you decide to lead from the front vs cry from the back let us know and we will support you.
> ...


I like how impressively wrong you manage to be.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 15, 2020)

Naaaahhhh...He’s pretty on target.


----------



## cruiseforever (Mar 15, 2020)

Wondering when a TV station will start playing episodes of The Last Ship?  It might have the same effect as Orson Well's War Of The Worlds.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 15, 2020)

Anybody getting forced over COVID, I wouldnt be surprised when I go in if my tour is extended


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 15, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> Anybody getting forced over COVID, I wouldnt be surprised when I go in if my tour is extended



I’m protected... have vacation at the end of my shift.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 15, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> Anybody getting forced over COVID, I wouldnt be surprised when I go in if my tour is extended



not yet. Waiting for the first to get quarantined here.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 15, 2020)

I signed up for OT, including Day Of (basically someone calls out sick, they call you in their place)... and I couldn't get any OT this last 4 day to save my life. I can usually get at least a 12hr shift, if not a full 24. A 36 isnt unheard of in normal circumstances... and I got zero hours... -_- 



jgmedic said:


> Anybody getting forced over COVID, I wouldnt be surprised when I go in if my tour is extended



So so far it looks like we're safe from any mandatorys


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 15, 2020)

The word is there are some pretty serious travel restrictions on the way. Peter Antevy shared on Twitter that the travel bans will be in place within a week.

hopefully the average American starts to take this seriously and stops treating the closures like a snow day. Now is not the time to go to chuck E Cheese and the movies...stay home and watch Disney +.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 15, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Now is not the time to go to chuck E Cheese and the movies


But I love Giant Mechanical Rat Pizza and Child Casino!


----------



## cruiseforever (Mar 15, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> The word is there are some pretty serious travel restrictions on the way. Peter Antevy shared on Twitter that the travel bans will be in place within a week.
> 
> hopefully the average American starts to take this seriously and stops treating the closures like a snow day. Now is not the time to go to chuck E Cheese and the movies...stay home and watch Disney +.



The first thing that pops into my head are the scenes in Outbreak of the National Guard rolling in.  I'm sure if travel gets restricted that will ramp up the anxiety level of people.  Even if it is best for the population.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 15, 2020)

Mandatory curfews will follow shortly after and gun sales will be suspended.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 15, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Mandatory curfews will follow shortly after and gun sales will be suspended.


I really hope youre not serious, otherwise


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 15, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> I really hope youre not serious, otherwise


Would you ever have believed in a million years thats there would be a nationwide TP shortage because of a respiratory virus? 

Everything is in play right now.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 15, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> I really hope youre not serious, otherwise


He's right.

"You never let a serious crisis go to waste" - Rahm Emanual, Democratic operative, mayor of Chicago, and advisor to president Obama


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 15, 2020)

Empty shelves in: soft beverages, canned goods, cleaning supplies, grains & cereals, cookies & alcoholic beverages. Good to see that people are stocking up on important stuff


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 15, 2020)

I would not be surprised to see the national guard roll in to manage travel restrictions. That seems like standard procedure from every end of the world movie I've ever seen.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 15, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> 3... unrelated to anyone in particular, if you have extra cash, I recommend buying stock in things like Ford, Norwegian Cruise Lines, pharm companies, airlines, and logistics companies. They are down bigly...When this corona stuff is done the market is going to bounce back. (Unless of course ol’ AR-14 dog face pony soldier wins the Presidency, we’ll see another Great Recession).


American Express, MasterCard, Disney, and Lockheed Martin were my big purchases in the past week or two.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 15, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> American Express, MasterCard, Disney, and Lockheed Martin were my big purchases in the past week or two.


Nothing is a good buy right now.  Futures are down massively.  Feds cut the rate to 0 so the dollar is as good as toilet paper (if you need some).  I expect the market to keep crashing before it gets better.  Then I will "buy" if there is still any value in the money I have.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 15, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> 2... seirenade, are you affiliated with EMS? You work at a grocery store, yet you are a Paramedic? Please clarify, all are welcome here.



My education level is paramedic. I left the field a couple years ago due to medical reasons. I hope to return eventually.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 15, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Nothing is a good buy right now.  Futures are down massively.  Feds cut the rate to 0 so the dollar is as good as toilet paper (if you need some).  I expect the market to keep crashing before it gets better.  Then I will "buy" if there is still any value in the money I have.


I have 40 years til I retire, I'm not trying to time it. Buying now is still lowering my average costs. It can go down another 3% and stop for all I care, I have time. I'll keep buying on the way down and I'll keep buying on the ride back up.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 15, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> American Express, MasterCard, Disney, and Lockheed Martin were my big purchases in the past week or two.


Futures for tomorrow are down BIG.
Fed cut interest rates to near zero to try and stave off disaster though.
We’re in for a wild ride!

Edit- I see Potato Medic beat me to that.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 15, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> Futures for tomorrow are down BIG.
> Fed cut interest rates to near zero to try and stave off disaster though.
> We’re in for a wild ride!
> 
> Edit- I see Potato Medic beat me to that.


Just means I'll buy them again soon for cheaper. Maybe I'll buy an put option or two if I stay up late enough (night shift problems).


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 16, 2020)

Seirende said:


> My education level is paramedic. I left the field a couple years ago due to medical reasons. I hope to return eventually.


Did you maintain your certs? 
Hope you did. Makes it a lot easier to come back.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 16, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Just means I'll buy them again soon for cheaper. Maybe I'll buy an put option or two if I stay up late enough (night shift problems).


Yeah. We’ll see... right now it’s investment gambling... I’m not betting the farm, only what I can play with and if we go back to previous highs I will make out pretty good.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 16, 2020)

Look, The Corons is real people. Hopefully we’ve all stocked up on the right kind of supplies in the event of a total infrastructural collapse.

Here’s a hint: none of it is material.

We’ve already shared with those closest to us what rations we can provide one another.

I’d love to see more good in the general public than hysteria. Truly disheartening. But, most don’t know what they do not know, only what dog food they’re fed.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 16, 2020)

Should I buy more rifles?


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 16, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> Yeah. We’ll see... right now it’s investment gambling... I’m not betting the farm, only what I can play with and if we go back to previous highs I will make out pretty good.


Same. I've mostly kept it to solid companies that I know aren't gonna fold. Threw some in Bitcoin for ****s and giggles because it routinely hovers and 2-3x what I was buying it for.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 16, 2020)

Not sure the grass is always greener, but organizational burnout has got me thinking about going back to school. Been tossing around the idea anyway, might be the necessary push.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 16, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Not sure the grass is always greener, but organizational burnout has got me thinking about going back to school. Been tossing around the idea anyway, might be the necessary push.



Honestly, going to school is super refreshing. Simply having the ability to change course to another profession or aspect of healthcare or whatever is reallya positive game changer.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 17, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> Honestly, going to school is super refreshing. Simply having the ability to change course to another profession or aspect of healthcare or whatever is reallya positive game changer.


Yeah that's kinda what I'm going for. It's not EMS. I absolutely love being a Paramedic. But everything else nearby is fire based and picking up and moving states isn't really a feasible option at the moment. My only EMS out is the hospital flight team and that app got turned down. Might as well build myself up in the time being to create options.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 17, 2020)

Hopefully at some point kind gestures outweigh the selfishness people in general have been displaying amidst all of the hysteria. That’s it.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 17, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Yeah that's kinda what I'm going for. It's not EMS. I absolutely love being a Paramedic. But everything else nearby is fire based and picking up and moving states isn't really a feasible option at the moment. My only EMS out is the hospital flight team and that app got turned down. Might as well build myself up in the time being to create options.


Fire isnt all bad man. It gets a bad rap and Ive been as guilty as the next guy for bagging on them, but now that I'm part of it, outside of a few 3rd services, cant beat the pay and benefits. Sometimes I can't believe I get paid to drive an engine and be a medic


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 17, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> Fire isnt all bad man. It gets a bad rap and Ive been as guilty as the next guy for bagging on them, but now that I'm part of it, outside of a few 3rd services, cant beat the pay and benefits. Sometimes I can't believe I get paid to drive an engine and be a medic



Queue the fire dept bashing posts in 3...2...1...


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 17, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Hopefully at some point kind gestures outweigh the selfishness people in general have been displaying amidst all of the hysteria. That’s it.



I got the last three gallons of distilled water at the local Walmart today, pretty happy with that. We’ve got something like four months of food stocked, meds and necessary items, etc.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 17, 2020)

I’m waiting for the internet outages. That’s when the riots will start


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 17, 2020)

Just checked my 457 and I'm glad that I have 24.2 years until my earliest retirement date.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 17, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> Fire isnt all bad man. It gets a bad rap and Ive been as guilty as the next guy for bagging on them, but now that I'm part of it, outside of a few 3rd services, cant beat the pay and benefits. Sometimes I can't believe I get paid to drive an engine and be a medic


It isn't that I don't think they can be good at EMS. I'm just not interested in it in the slightest aside from beating the **** out of a door once in a blue moon. I don't want to take a spot and be a half assed fire fighter when all I want to be is a medic. Departments around here want everyone cross trained and I just want to stay on the ambulance.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 17, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> It isn't that I don't think they can be good at EMS. I'm just not interested in it in the slightest aside from beating the **** out of a door once in a blue moon. I don't want to take a spot and be a half assed fire fighter when all I want to be is a medic. Departments around here want everyone cross trained and I just want to stay on the ambulance.


If you can find a dept that transports, that'd be perfect, you'll be the most popular guy in the station.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 17, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Queue the fire dept bashing posts in 3...2...1...


Meh, I’m pretty sure I was a FF/PM on an assessment engine for a 3-4 station non-transport beach FD in my past life.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 17, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Queue the fire dept bashing posts in 3...2...1...


They just make it so very easy


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 17, 2020)

Ive noticed a steep decrease in the amount of EMTs and medics, even in the private EMS world who even want go the fire route.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 17, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> Ive noticed a steep decrease in the amount of EMTs and medics, even in the private EMS world who even want go the fire route.



Can thank the FD culture for that. After running with FDs and getting sh@t on, why would anyone want to go that route.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 17, 2020)

Social media right now is worse than Christmas. Everyone feels the need to make "give me recognition for working" posts. 

Since nearly our entire state is shut down I imagine a lot of people would love to be working.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 17, 2020)

My work is talking about canceling all vacations for employees since they are expecting an increase in sick time.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 17, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> It isn't that I don't think they can be good at EMS. I'm just not interested in it in the slightest aside from beating the **** out of a door once in a blue moon. I don't want to take a spot and be a half assed fire fighter when all I want to be is a medic. Departments around here want everyone cross trained and I just want to stay on the ambulance.


My FD does not require the paramedics to be firefighters and boy is it lovely. It is sometimes a bummer to have to fight for training time when EMS is 80% of what we do, but I can live with that. My crew is awesome on calls, and I'm not gonna complain about the overall vibe and benefits.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 17, 2020)

I have completed most of my hoard. Total cost approximately $750, that’s four months of food for four people and four dogs divided between two homes. I think it’s going to get way worse and fully intend to be as prepared as possible.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 18, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> If you can find a dept that transports, that'd be perfect, you'll be the most popular guy in the station.


That's true. And I don't mind being under the same roof, I just don't like the idea of forcing medics to be fire fighters any more than I like the idea of forcing fire fighters to be medics. I'd rather wait it out and go fly or find a different ground role, I've got plenty of time.


Qulevrius said:


> Can thank the FD culture for that. After running with FDs and getting sh@t on, why would anyone want to go that route.


Maybe I'm lucky, but I actually run with some good crews. Obviously some are lacking medically, but my last arrest had a damn good crew. Good enough I had the two of them run it amongst themselves while I prepped the ALS stuff. I'm also fortunate enough to have been around long enough to have gotten to know a decent amount of faces and some by name as well. I don't have any issues with getting **** on and I've built enough bridges they're mostly all more than willing to take care of anything I could possibly need.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 18, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Maybe I'm lucky, but I actually run with some good crews. Obviously some are lacking medically, but my last arrest had a damn good crew. Good enough I had the two of them run it amongst themselves while I prepped the ALS stuff. I'm also fortunate enough to have been around long enough to have gotten to know a decent amount of faces and some by name as well. I don't have any issues with getting **** on and I've built enough bridges they're mostly all more than willing to take care of anything I could possibly need.



I’m guessing that you never had to work for a system where FD had the ultimate say on everything, and used you more or less as a U-Haul driver. Plus, every time you showed initiative, it ended up as an incident report because the beefcake with the medic patch felt like his authority is being threatened. It could well be that I cannot play nice in the sandbox, but if the sandbox requires me to turn into a professional *** kisser - screw it.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 18, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> I’m guessing that you never had to work for a system where FD had the ultimate say on everything, and used you more or less as a U-Haul driver. Plus, every time you showed initiative, it ended up as an incident report because the beefcake with the medic patch felt like his authority is being threatened. It could well be that I cannot play nice in the sandbox, but if the sandbox requires me to turn into a professional *** kisser - screw it.



So you're judging the masses by a few bad eggs? Seems unfair. I could just as easily **** on private EMS because of a few turds in the pool, yet I don't.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 18, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> So you're judging the masses by a few bad eggs? Seems unfair. I could just as easily **** on private EMS because of a few turds in the pool, yet I don't.



I don’t know exactly how many bad eggs there are, but I barely seen any good ones. Not saying that I haven’t ran with good crews but these were too scarce to count.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 18, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Plus, every time you showed initiative, it ended up as an incident report because *the beefcake with the medic patch* felt like his authority is being threatened.


😂😂😂 @Qulevrius has been in the SoCal EMS game as a tech _way too _long.

And no, LA and OC is _not_ the same SoCal EMS as you filthy animals in the I.E., after all not too long ago most y'allz area was still predominantly BLS. So, yeh, I get where he's coming from. It was (is?) pretty out of control with egos and stereotypes.

That said, I hear a lot of intellectually sound FF/PM's on podcast, teaching CC courses etc. Granted I have yet to hear or see of one from LA or Orange County, respectively. I'd just wonder how well most these guys are heard at their departments.

Then again, I'm sure it depends on the departments culture as a whole, and the training coordinators spearheading their EMS divisions. @FiremanMike I'm looking to guys like you as a positive example.

Nothing like being "kicked out of _their_ city" for doing absolutely nothing wrong (which never went anywhere), but the other Cali systems I've been around have yet to live up to their meatheadedness. Everyone else outside of LA and OC actually do play pretty decent in the proverbial sanbox...even in Cali.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 18, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Everyone else outside of LA and OC actually do play pretty decent in the proverbial sanbox...even in Cali.



I don’t know what I don’t know  Even Ventura Co had it pretty rough and from what I heard, things are changing for the worst there.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 18, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> I don’t know what I don’t know  Even Ventura Co had it pretty rough and from what I heard, things are changing for the worst there.


Fair enough, brother. I have no experience with Ventura Co. I don’t have any beefs with the fire guys though.

But again, LA and OC? Whole nuther animal.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 18, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> I’m guessing that you never had to work for a system where FD had the ultimate say on everything, and used you more or less as a U-Haul driver. Plus, every time you showed initiative, it ended up as an incident report because the beefcake with the medic patch felt like his authority is being threatened. It could well be that I cannot play nice in the sandbox, but if the sandbox requires me to turn into a professional *** kisser - screw it.



also known as king county Washington


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 18, 2020)

Had my first creepy guy.  Pretty large guy,  around 40-50.

Backed the truck into pts drive.  Hopped out to help partner get out and get pt unloaded.

He was obviously staring at me, semi-sprawled against a non working vehicle.

He says hello,  I say hello back. 

As we go in,  he asks my name.  I give it.

Pt changes her mind,  wants to be in a WC and not in her bed. We take her back out of the house (too tight to put her in a WC inside,  barely fit the stretcher)

As were trying to get her moved into a WC, we're both focused on here, the guy "Psp Psps" at me like I'm some kind of animal and I look at him and he winks at me.

We get her into the chair and then he asks me if I'm married. I tell him "I am not,  sir", plainly and flatly,  trying to get him to leave me alone.

I probably should have lied,  but I don't like to lie.  What's a good way to tell him he's being a creep and to leave me alone and let me do my job?

We get her situated in the chair and he confirms my name.

We leave her with her family outside because she wants to and it's a nice day and leave asap.

What's a better way to handle it?

Edit: He was also staring right at me like the entire time.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 18, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> I’m guessing that you never had to work for a system where FD had the ultimate say on everything, and used you more or less as a U-Haul driver. Plus, every time you showed initiative, it ended up as an incident report because the beefcake with the medic patch felt like his authority is being threatened. It could well be that I cannot play nice in the sandbox, but if the sandbox requires me to turn into a professional *** kisser - screw it.


That bad? No. But I did work for a place that had an ALS non-transporting fire department. We would actually transport for a couple that would downgrade their patient and give to us. I just never had any issues with them. I have the *** kissing problem with a couple field sups, but our FD I work very well with.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 18, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> As we go in, he asks my name. I give it.



As a general rule I never give my full name. It's my title and then my last name. ie Firefighter/ Paramedic CALEMT. 



DragonClaw said:


> We get her into the chair and then he asks me if I'm married. I tell him "I am not, sir", plainly and flatly, trying to get him to leave me alone.



Mistake. Should've lied. Yes you're always married... unless you're trying... actually never mind. 



DragonClaw said:


> What's a better way to handle it?



Be assertive and direct. You're not there to converse, you're there to do a job. Get him off the scene.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 18, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What's a good way to tell him he's being a creep and to leave me alone and let me do my job?



“Sir, I have a job to do & I’d appreciate it if you let me do it” ?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 18, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> As a general rule I never give my full name. It's my title and then my last name. ie Firefighter/ Paramedic CALEMT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I didn't give my full name. Though it is on my badge...


----------



## FiremanMike (Mar 18, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> I’m guessing that you never had to work for a system where FD had the ultimate say on everything, and used you more or less as a U-Haul driver. Plus, every time you showed initiative, it ended up as an incident report because the beefcake with the medic patch felt like his authority is being threatened. It could well be that I cannot play nice in the sandbox, but if the sandbox requires me to turn into a professional *** kisser - screw it.



I got bad news for you - everyone's job to some extent is to be a professional *** kisser.. I won't speak for your system directly, because I don't work there and it's possible that everyone on the FD you mentioned sucks but generally speaking respect is a 2-way street.  If you show up already pissy that you're running with the FD, already planning on them treating you differently than you'd like, with your heart on your sleeve, then it's entirely possible your poker face isn't what you think it is and they don't want to deal with a jackass anymore than you do.

We all deal with this on different levels, the key to happiness in this business is to learn to navigate it.



VentMonkey said:


> Then again, I'm sure it depends on the departments culture as a whole, and the training coordinators spearheading their EMS divisions. @FiremanMike I'm looking to guys like you as a positive example.



We are doing some things right, but we obviously have a chunk of folks who are much more interested in fire than EMS.  We have a small number of people who really aren't that great at their job, despite endless counseling, but admin doesn't want the fight of getting rid of them.  All I can do is plow ahead, continue counseling where I can, alter my QI process to the level of each individual, and work for change.. 

I've said it before, and it's worth mentioning again.  I think one of the big differences for us is that ALS EMS transport is almost entirely FD run.  There is one larger third service in our area (10+ stations in the county to the north) and one small one (1 station) in the county to the west, other than that, everything is FD run.  Firefighters just expect to be paramedics here, and at least at our department, there's no seniority based bidding, so everyone rides the medic..  I believe this helps with a lot of the "f--- EMS" attitude.

As an aside - I enjoy a lot about my job.  I enjoy teaching, I enjoy the ability to spend my day learning, I enjoy having a staff car that I can jump runs with, and I enjoy being home every night.  That said, 40-hour life doesn't really allow for part-time jobs, and I miss critical care dearly.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 18, 2020)

FiremanMike said:


> I got bad news for you - everyone's job to some extent is to be a professional *** kisser.. I won't speak for your system directly, because I don't work there and it's possible that everyone on the FD you mentioned sucks but generally speaking respect is a 2-way street. If you show up already pissy that you're running with the FD, already planning on them treating you differently than you'd like, with your heart on your sleeve, then it's entirely possible your poker face isn't what you think it is and they don't want to deal with a jackass anymore than you do.
> 
> We all deal with this on different levels, the key to happiness in this business is to learn to navigate it.



There’s the occasional diplomatic peck on the *** cheek and then there’s the “oh yeah man, spread it open so I can rim you proper”. You must’ve not read the addendum; it’s a system wide issue that anyone from LACo and OC are familiar with. It has nothing to do with personal attitudes and has everything to do with the departmental culture.

As for my poker face - believe me when I say it, even my wife has difficulty reading me sometimes.


----------



## FiremanMike (Mar 18, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> There’s the occasional diplomatic peck on the *** cheek and then there’s the “oh yeah man, spread it open so I can rim you proper”. You must’ve not read the addendum; it’s a system wide issue that anyone from LACo and OC are familiar with. It has nothing to do with personal attitudes and has everything to do with the departmental culture.
> 
> As for my poker face - believe me when I say it, even my wife has difficulty reading me sometimes.



Welp, then that's the work environment  you have to deal with.. What can you do to make it better, or at least not affect you in such a negative way?


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 18, 2020)

FiremanMike said:


> Welp, then that's the work environment you have to deal with.. What can you do to make it better, or at least not affect you in such a negative way?



This subject was brought up as a response to why there’s a sharp decline in potential FD recruits. In SoCal, signing up with a fire service is considered somewhat akin to winning a lottery, since the pay and the benefits trump anything with a similar educational level. That forms the attitudes, because anyone landing an FD job is treated as a 1%-er. Then their egos are being inflated even more when they’re being told that they’re the city/county’s sole hope for survival, and that they have the little private EMTs to “help” them with anything they need. Translated into a real world’s language, the FD will mostly stand idle while you’re struggling with moving patients, or will dump anything they don’t feel like doing, on you. And if, god forbid, you have a presence of mind to try and start any kind of productive discussion, they’ll immediately armadillo on you. Not to mention the service’s supes who will readily get rid of you just because the FD told them so.

Obviously, I’m not looking for a way to change this. Plus, it’s been almost a year since I had to deal with this **** (which had done wonders to my mental and physical health).


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 18, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> I’m not looking for a way to change this.



Playing devils advocate, but if you're not doing anything to effect change then why are you complaining?


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 18, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Playing devils advocate, but if you're not doing anything to effect change then why are you complaining?



Dunno where you saw me complaining, I’m just stating facts here. Also, the only change I’m willing to effect is on myself and that’s been done long ago; tilting at windmills has never been my goal.


----------



## E tank (Mar 19, 2020)

Even my dogs are acting whacked over all of this...My 8 year old GSP just curled up and wedged himself in a half full laundry basket...never does stuff like that...


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 19, 2020)

We’re 21.5 into a 24 running 0.72 UHU and partner is exhausted, he made the mature choice before I mentioned it and called our time out. I really like and respect that. Safety first!


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 19, 2020)

So... is this what an Article 15 feels like? Whole country feels like we're in 45/45 restriction/confinement to quarters and half pay (well at least I dont have to worry about that last part, but others do...)


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 19, 2020)

Got to play P.E. teacher to the girls who are home from school UFN. Honestly, the most fun I’ve had working out in a while.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm getting like double time hours.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 19, 2020)

First day of spring and it's 30 degrees and it snowed last night... we sure that it's spring?


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 19, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> First day of spring and it's 30 degrees and it snowed last night... we sure that it's spring?


70 degrees and wet in the midwest


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 19, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> 70 degrees and wet in the midwest


High is 82, it's 81 right now


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 19, 2020)

High of 79°, low is 72°F, gray and overcast and been raining off and on, was raining heavy last couple days, looks like that'll last thru the weekend


----------



## E tank (Mar 19, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> I got the last three gallons of distilled water at the local Walmart today, pretty happy with that. We’ve got something like four months of food stocked, meds and necessary items, etc.


what's the water for?


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 19, 2020)

E tank said:


> what's the water for?


Still amazes me that people buy something that falls from the sky.


----------



## E tank (Mar 19, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Still amazes me that people buy something that falls from the sky.


or from the kitchen tap?


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 19, 2020)

E tank said:


> what's the water for?


CPAP


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 19, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm getting like double time hours.


----------



## E tank (Mar 19, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> CPAP


Ahhhhh....try it dry...not the end of the world.....


----------



## Seirende (Mar 20, 2020)

"Avoid large groups of people," they say.

"Sure thing," I say while glancing at my cashier report showing that hundreds of people passed within arm's length of me in one middling length shift.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 20, 2020)

Me right now


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 20, 2020)

Social distancing is difficult during a remodel. I made 5 trips to a combination of hardware stores yesterday, cause im a terrible plumber. 

Another 2 trips today and I "think" i have everything needed to complete it if the stores close.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 20, 2020)

Work says the beard has gotta go. Haven't seen my face in 3 years. This will be a weekend of mourning.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

Back to eyeballing gloves.  I was going to buy regular military/ police style gloves but then I wondered about getting fingerless gloves.

Anyone have advice for the two options?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Back to eyeballing gloves.  I was going to buy regular military/ police style gloves but then I wondered about getting fingerless gloves.
> 
> Anyone have advice for the two options?




For what? Anytime you’re making patient contact you should be wearing your standard nitrile PPE.

If you need gloves for vehicle extrication or using tools, mechanics gloves. They have served me well for 20+ years.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> For what? Anytime you’re making patient contact you should be wearing your standard nitrile PPE.
> 
> If you need gloves for vehicle extrication or using tools, mechanics gloves. They have served me well for 20+ years.



Not in place of PPE, just for lifting equipment and such. Hands are getting a little torn up and raw.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Not in place of PPE, just for lifting equipment and such. Hands are getting a little torn up and raw.



Mechanix or rawhide leather. Used them both, they have lasted with me abusing them on the job. The Mechanix m-pact gloves are legit, they've survived auto extrications, post fire salvage/ overhaul/ clean-up, and survived washes in the extractor.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Mechanix or rawhide leather. Used them both, they have lasted with me abusing them on the job. The Mechanix m-pact gloves are legit, they've survived auto extrications, post fire salvage/ overhaul/ clean-up, and survived washes in the extractor.



But my original question,  fingerless gloves or no? Maybe I want to be able to palpate things with gloves on and not worry about taking them off


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> But my original question, fingerless gloves or no? Maybe I want to be able to palpate things with gloves on and not worry about taking them off



With that mindset, you’ll end up cross contaminating everything and everyone around you. Just ask your partner for assistance with lifting, if it’s too difficult for you. On a side note - not a single female partner I ever worked with, had these issues.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> With that mindset, you’ll end up cross contaminating everything and everyone around you. Just ask your partner for assistance with lifting, if it’s too difficult for you. On a side note - not a single female partner I ever worked with, had these issues.



Issue... what issue? I don't think this is a female thing...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 21, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> For what? Anytime you’re making patient contact you should be wearing your standard nitrile PPE.
> 
> If you need gloves for vehicle extrication or using tools, mechanics gloves. They have served me well for 20+ years.





DragonClaw said:


> Not in place of PPE, just for lifting equipment and such. Hands are getting a little torn up and raw.


Exactly what Nomad said, the Mechanic/Mechanix gloves have been great in my experience. Go with full gloves. Anything you need to feel with your fingers, you will feel through your gloves.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> But my original question,  fingerless gloves or no? Maybe I want to be able to palpate things with gloves on and not worry about taking them off



I use full mechanix gloves for swift water. If I can do fine dexterity skills with wet gloves in a river, than I think you'll be fine. 

The real question is what are you palpating without regular nitrile gloves?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 21, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I use full mechanix gloves for swift water. If I can do fine dexterity skills with wet gloves in a river, than I think you'll be fine.
> 
> The real question is what are you palpating without regular nitrile gloves?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I use full mechanix gloves for swift water. If I can do fine dexterity skills with wet gloves in a river, than I think you'll be fine.
> 
> The real question is what are you palpating without regular nitrile gloves?



Without? Nothing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Without? Nothing.



Then why would you want fingerless gloves?

Touching people in an EMS environment= Nitrile gloves
Using tools = Regular mechanics gloves.

You can buy a decent pair at harbor freight, Home Depot or any auto parts store.

As an aside, for a while I used a pair of Petzl Cordex climbing gloves as my "ems work gloves" but the fabric back caused me to get sliced by a sharp piece of metal when doing an extrication class with some students and they stink pretty bad when they get wet. But super comfortable. I still use them as my work gloves at home.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Then why would you want fingerless gloves?
> 
> Touching people in an EMS environment= Nitrile gloves
> Using tools = Regular mechanics gloves.
> ...



I honestly don't have any reasonable reason to expect to use fingerless gloves. But I am not that experienced and if some of y'all had piped up and said "Yeah I use fingerless gloves all the time because...."

I would have considered it.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 21, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Then why would you want fingerless gloves?



Beat me to it.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I honestly don't have any reasonable reason to expect to use fingerless gloves. But I am not that experienced and if some of y'all had piped up and said "Yeah I use fingerless gloves all the time because...."
> 
> I would have considered it.



Only time I would use fingerless is when I go shooting. I just buy normal gloves then I cut the pointer finger. 

Also I wouldn’t 100% rely on our answers like “we use this all the time because...” it’s pretty much the same as we’ve always done it this way.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Only time I would use fingerless is when I go shooting. I just buy normal gloves then I cut the pointer finger.
> 
> Also I wouldn’t 100% rely on our answers like “we use this all the time because...” it’s pretty much the same as we’ve always done it this way.



I don't rely on,  but it can be food for thought.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 21, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Only time I would use fingerless is when I go shooting. I just buy normal gloves then I cut the pointer finger.
> 
> Also I wouldn’t 100% rely on our answers like “we use this all the time because...” it’s pretty much the same as we’ve always done it this way.


I’ve seen you in fingerless gloves at the gay bar in the city...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I don't rely on,  but it can be food for thought.


Never question, never learn.  Some people forget that rule from time to time.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I’ve seen you in fingerless gloves at the gay bar in the city...



Good.  I'm a gay man now.  I now can buy fingerless gloves.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 21, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I’ve seen you in fingerless gloves at the gay bar in the city...



And you would know that how exactly? 

Happy birthday by the way.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Good.  I'm a gay man now.  I now can buy fingerless gloves.


You can only wear them while at the bar however


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You can only wear them while at the bar however



This ambulance now identifies as bar.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> This ambulance now identifies as bar.


You shouldn't be drinking the alcohol you have on board.  rofl


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> You shouldn't be drinking the alcohol you have on board.  rofl



It says Isopropyl _Alcohol _, I'm not _Blind. _


----------



## Jon (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Back to eyeballing gloves. I was going to buy regular military/ police style gloves but then I wondered about getting fingerless gloves.
> 
> Anyone have advice for the two options?



I can’t fathom any time in day to day fire/EMS ops where I would need or want fingerless gloves.

If you’re not on a bike, and you’re not shooting, you probably don’t need them.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

Jon said:


> I can’t fathom any time in day to day fire/EMS ops where I would need or want fingerless gloves.
> 
> If you’re not on a bike, and you’re not shooting, you probably don’t need them.



I figured it would be pretty much all or nothing.  Thanks.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> This ambulance now identifies as bar.


In CA all bars are closed. Since the ambulance identifies as a bar does that mean I can go home?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> In CA all bars are closed. Since the ambulance identifies as a bar does that mean I can go home?



Sorry in Texas, it's a necessary business.  They're delivering alcohol.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 21, 2020)

You’re a transfer EMT. Get good rawhide gloves and maybe a second pair with a credible biological barrier in case AMR decides not to buy enough for both of you lol.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> You’re a transfer EMT. Get good rawhide gloves and maybe a second pair with a credible biological barrier in case AMR decides not to buy enough for both of you lol.



Credible biological barrier...?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Credible biological barrier...?



Places like Galls carry gloves that have a bloodborne pathogen barrier in them for use by LEO's when searching a suspect.  I had some for a while and they weren't bad since they were cut resistant but the dexterity left something to be desired.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Credible biological barrier...?


Some synthetic gloves, usually the tactical ones, include a washable thick nitrile barrier. They’re oriented towards police.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

Another note. I'm now thicc.  I'm 118.5 lbs with all my gear 

Last time I was on a scale I was 111. 

I can donate blood now.  Finally...

Watch out, world


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm 118.5 lbs with all my gear



No offense, but what gear does a transfer EMT require?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> No offense, but what gear does a transfer EMT require?



Require,  I mean not much.  But I do want gloves. We still use stair chairs and backboards and stuff.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Require,  I mean not much.  But I do want gloves. We still use stair chairs and backboards and stuff.



I meant the close to 9 pounds of gear you carry on your person.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 21, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> With that mindset, you’ll end up cross contaminating everything and everyone around you. Just ask your partner for assistance with lifting, if it’s too difficult for you. On a side note - not a single female partner I ever worked with, had these issues.



I also would like to know how this is a woman thing.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I meant the close to 9 pounds of gear you carry on your person.



Clothes,  jacket,  wallet (large and full of stuff),  keys,  belt,  boots,  watch,  pocket items (lighter,  hairtie,  e.t.c),  gloves,  nametags, shears,  stethoscope,  penlight.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 21, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I also would like to know how this is a woman thing.



Getting torn up and raw hands, of course. To the extent that someone would consider gloves. What exactly is so confusing about it...


----------



## Seirende (Mar 21, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Getting torn up and raw hands, of course. To the extent that someone would consider gloves. What exactly is so confusing about it...



Have male partners that you've worked with had these issues?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Getting torn up and raw hands, of course. To the extent that someone would consider gloves. What exactly is so confusing about it...



So what? Protect my hands


Qulevrius said:


> Getting torn up and raw hands, of course. To the extent that someone would consider gloves. What exactly is so confusing about it...



You gonna look down on proper lifting because I don't want back pain,  too?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

Heck man, revoke my man card already... oooh wait.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 21, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Have male partners that you've worked with had these issues?



Why would they ?

I find it curious how defensive you both became, all of the sudden. Care to share with the rest of us ?



DragonClaw said:


> So what? Protect my hands
> 
> 
> You gonna look down on proper lifting because I don't want back pain,  too?



The only thing I’m looking down on, is your Ricky Rescuesque attitude. Shears, penlight, steth, the rest, really ? Keep your wallet in the backpack and your keys (especially your keys) at the station, keep the shears strapped onto the O2 bottle and the steth wrapped up in the cuff, on the gurney. The heck you need a penlight on a transfer run anyway...


----------



## Seirende (Mar 21, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Why would they ?
> 
> I find it curious how defensive you both became, all of the sudden. Care to share with the rest of us ?



I'm being assertive because you made it a gender thing unnecessarily. If none of your partners have had this issue, why do you feel the need to mention your female partners in particular?


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Clothes,  jacket,  wallet (large and full of stuff),  keys,  belt,  boots,  watch,  pocket items (lighter,  hairtie,  e.t.c),  gloves,  nametags, shears,  stethoscope,  penlight.



Wouldn't have guess thats nearly 9 pounds. I was praying that you weren't one of those "batman belt" EMT's, you have restored my faith.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 21, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I'm being assertive because you made it a gender thing unnecessarily. If none of your partners have had this issue, why do you feel the need to mention your female partners in particular?



Because - surprisingly - females tend to have a gentler skin than us brutish apes. Not everything is a gender issue, unless you’re in a habit of making it into one.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 21, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Wouldn't have guess thats nearly 9 pounds. I was praying that you weren't one of those "batman belt" EMT's, you have restored my faith.



Clothes alone are like 2.5 pounds on average, which is third of the 7.5 pounds in question.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 21, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Because - surprisingly - females tend to have a gentler skin than us brutish apes. Not everything is a gender issue, unless you’re in a habit of making it into one.



We are definitely weak and delicate


----------



## Seirende (Mar 21, 2020)

Seriously though, your skin adapts to how you use it. A woman who performs regular manual labor is going to have tougher skin on her hands than a man who does office work. Skin is pretty gender neutral.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Clothes alone are like 2.5 pounds on average, which is third of the 7.5 pounds in question.



And that's really an estimate.  If I'd drank more water before I got on the scale or if the scales aren't quieter accurate, that's another thing.  Plus I wear thermals regularly for another layer. My phone is a note 10+ with an otterbox. 

I'm not trying to Ricky Rescue,  I regularly use my stuff and only have the steth on my belt because I'll lose it without the holster.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Because - surprisingly - females tend to have a gentler skin than us brutish apes. Not everything is a gender issue, unless you’re in a habit of making it into one.



You literally made it a gender issue


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 21, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Seriously though, your skin adapts to how you use it. A woman who performs regular manual labor is going to have tougher skin on her hands than a man who does office work. Skin is pretty gender neutral.



Your false equivalency aside, male skin is about 25% thicker. That’s physiology, not BS genderism.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 21, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Your false equivalency aside, male skin is about 25% thicker. That’s physiology, not BS genderism.



According to you both male and female skin is capable of standing up to the rigorous demands of EMS so why even bring it up?


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 21, 2020)

Gloves rock


----------



## Seirende (Mar 21, 2020)

Damn son, the only problem I have with my skin is that it gets dry from washing my hands so often


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 21, 2020)

Seirende said:


> According to you both male and female skin is capable of standing up to the rigorous demands of EMS so why even bring it up?



***



Seirende said:


> Seriously though, your skin adapts to how you use it. A woman who performs regular manual labor is going to have tougher skin on her hands than a man who does office work. *Skin is pretty gender neutral.*



To call you out on your BS, naturally


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> ***
> 
> 
> 
> To call you out on your BS, naturally



... 

...

.......


----------



## Seirende (Mar 21, 2020)

You'll have to be more explicit in calling then, because I'm not seeing it


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

And I just wanted some gloves. wait till I ask about SCBA (jk)


----------



## Seirende (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> And I just wanted some gloves. wait till I ask about SCBA (jk)



Yeah, what with your smaller lung capacity and all


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Yeah, what with your smaller lung capacity and all



God knew I'd never shut up if I didn't have to.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 21, 2020)

I have a great **** joke but I'm not going to make it


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

Okay new topic.  I don't want to go into detail but how long does crystal meth affect someone? (Disclaimer it was a weird bystander thing and not me. I don't use drugs)


----------



## Seirende (Mar 21, 2020)

Today I had coffee with a friend in a park sitting six feet apart


----------



## Peak (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Okay new topic.  I don't want to go into detail but how long does crystal meth affect someone? (Disclaimer it was a weird bystander thing and not me. I don't use drugs)



Acute changes last hours to days. Neurocognitively it can affect you for a lifetime.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

Peak said:


> Acute changes last hours to days. Neurocognitively it can affect you for a lifetime.



Dude: "I tried crystal meth for the first time about 5 days ago" but he honestly was still semi tweaker-ish and I don't think it was all gone...


----------



## Peak (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Dude: "I tried crystal meth for the first time about 5 days ago" but he honestly was still semi tweaker-ish and I don't think it was all gone...



Typically the tweaking part lasts several hours to a day or so. If they experience paranoia or psychosis it typically lasts at most 2-3 days, although our psych team would say it should resolve in 12 hours. A good number certainly do clear with a good zyprexa or haldol nap. Dosing does change the pathophys a bit, but I highly doubt someone was tweaking from using 5 days ago, I suspect they probably used more recently.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Dude: "I tried crystal meth for the first time about 5 days ago" but he honestly was still semi tweaker-ish and I don't think it was all gone...



If he was telling the truth he might have been on something other than crystal meth as well or there could be an underlying condition depending on what you mean by tweakerish


----------



## Peak (Mar 21, 2020)

It also depends on things like their baseline psychiatric and medical status. Someone with significant axis presentation (especially one and three) can have more exagerated presentation than those who are 'healthy' (if that exists for a meth head).


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

Peak said:


> It also depends on things like their baseline psychiatric and medical status. Someone with significant axis presentation (especially one and three) can have more exagerated presentation than those who are 'healthy' (if that exists for a meth head).



I think I messed up


----------



## Peak (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I think I messed up



I would advise you not to go into details in any public venue.

Having used meth (or other drugs for that matter) does not necessarily make someone incapable of making decisions nor does sobriety mean that you are capable of making decisions. Assessing mental capacity and therefore the ability to make decisions can be very difficult and complex. 

Unfortunately the state of Texas has made assessing mental health and the placement of emergency holds more difficult than it needs to be, and muddies the water quite a bit. 

If you carry personal liability insurance most companies have a legal resource available that maintains a legal privilege and are not subject to subpoena. Otherwise almost anyone else can be called as a witness. Even for protected avenues like peer review (of which I'm not sure where Texas stands), I am still obligated to report reckless or other illegal behavior to the state.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 21, 2020)

Peak said:


> I would advise you not to go into details in any public venue.
> 
> Having used meth (or other drugs for that matter) does not necessarily make someone incapable of making decisions nor does sobriety mean that you are capable of making decisions. Assessing mental capacity and therefore the ability to make decisions can be very difficult and complex.
> 
> ...



Disclaimer,  nobody was hurt and I didn't go all "I'm an EMT" on them.  But just... experience would be good to have

Edit:

This wasn't on a call but I was on duty.  AOX4 GCS 15. Just a ... lost guy? He was kinda weird but not threatening or anything.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 21, 2020)

Did reverse seared steak for the first time tonight. It makes me wonder why I waited until now to try it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I can donate blood now.  Fina



Lucky you.  I'm on the never ever give blood list because they're afraid whoever gets my blood will glow in the dark.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Disclaimer, nobody was hurt and I didn't go all "I'm an EMT" on them. But just... experience would be good to have
> 
> Edit:
> 
> This wasn't on a call but I was on duty. AOX4 GCS 15. Just a ... lost guy? He was kinda weird but not threatening or anything.


Don't stress, you werent on a call, no record that you interacted.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 21, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Did reverse seared steak for the first time tonight. It makes me wonder why I waited until now to try it.


Welcome to enlightenment


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 21, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Welcome to enlightenment



I did a bone in New York. I really want to do a boneless ribeye now.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 21, 2020)

Well it isn't often that a lift assist turns into an RSI.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 21, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Well it isn't often that a lift assist turns into an RSI.


This randomly reminded me of a run I had forgotten about. 

A few years ago I was dispatched to an unknown problem. 

Dispatch gave us a disregard because the elderly female that lives there was allegedly in the hospital, but I had already made contact and I had an elderly female unconscious in front of me. 

To this day I still have no idea who called 911, who unlocked the door, or who the lady was that was in the hospital.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 22, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Disclaimer,  nobody was hurt and I didn't go all "I'm an EMT" on them.  But just... experience would be good to have
> 
> Edit:
> 
> This wasn't on a call but I was on duty.  AOX4 GCS 15. Just a ... lost guy? He was kinda weird but not threatening or anything.


It’s Houston and that is completely normal. Dazed and confused, wandering around looking for some kind soul to panhandle from and a little bit of meth to push away the sadness that is Bill O’Brien’s horrible decisions.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 22, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Well it isn't often that a lift assist turns into an RSI.


Reminds me of the combative and confused grandma that fell. 4 pointed to a scoop. Next thing I know, seizure --> cardiac arrest.

The poor hospital. "Who are you?". "I was your fall, but.....*doing CPR*". Not even enough time to update them.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 22, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I did a bone in New York. I really want to do a boneless ribeye now.


I've actually got some thawed in the fridge now for dinner tonight.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 22, 2020)

Started the day with a psych that nearly toppled the gurney over,  cop had to pull him off it.

New partner (picked up a shift) is newer to EMS than me.  She locked us out of the ambo.

Then she took a sharp turn and I got applesauce all over me, twice...

Day's not over yet...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 22, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Started the day with a psych that nearly toppled the gurney over,  cop had to pull him off it.
> 
> New partner (picked up a shift) is newer to EMS than me.  She locked us out of the ambo.
> 
> ...



you should ask for hazard pay.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 22, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> you should ask for hazard pay.



I need it.  These Bari IFTs are dangerous


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 22, 2020)

What would make a Vanbulance go into limp mode seemingly randomly


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 22, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What would make a Vanbulance go into limp mode seemingly randomly


Being produced by Ford makes anything limp


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 22, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What would make a Vanbulance go into limp mode seemingly randomly


Lots of things, mostly having to do with emission controls and the sensors controlling them.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 22, 2020)

Who wants a truck that goes 23 mph top speed?

To finish up the shift my partner got the truck stuck (at base, thank goodness) in the mud off the concrete slab.

That's my Sunday.

Edit: Also wanted chicken minis this morning but...


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 22, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> you should ask for hazard pay.


She should, once AMR Houston starts transporting active COVID patients with a single recycled N-95 for the attendant.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 22, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> She should, once AMR Houston starts transporting active COVID patients with a single recycled N-95 for the attendant.



They just sent out the email about reusing N95s....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 22, 2020)

You know it’s going to be a fun transport when you walk in the patient’s room and they are maxed out on 3 pressors with a BP still in the 40s and an SpO2 in the 50s.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 22, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You know it’s going to be a fun transport when you walk in the patient’s room and they are maxed out on 3 pressors with a BP still in the 40s and an SpO2 in the 50s.


Transport where,  the morgue?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 22, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You know it’s going to be a fun transport when you walk in the patient’s room and they are maxed out on 3 pressors with a BP still in the 40s and an SpO2 in the 50s.


I’d give them 45 mins, maybe an hour, then I’m going back to bed...JS.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 22, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I’d give them 45 mins, maybe an hour, then I’m going back to bed...JS.


Spent an hour and a half stabilizing with our medical director on the phone for extra guidance. Actually we’re able to get sats up into the high 80s and a BP into the 80s also.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 22, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Spent an hour and a half stabilizing with our medical director on the phone for extra guidance. Actually we’re able to get sats up into the high 80s and a BP into the 80s also.


What sacrificial EMT did you throw into a volcano for that?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 22, 2020)

Recap on the psych pt

Nobody:
Nobody at all:
Pt: *Rips pants piece off*
"Here,  quick,  scan this!"

--

PT: "Okay I need BRAKES.  STOP THE VEHICLE.  BRAAAAKES."

"We don't need to slow down"

"If you don't stop I'm going to have to get out"

*somehow calms pt down*
(I really don't know how I did...?)
--
"I need _Those" *_Points to ambulance permits*
"You don't need those.  Those are our permits"
"Yes I do,  just like RIIIIP them off the wall and hand them to me"
"I can't do that. My supervisor would be mad"
"Oh no he won't,  I promise,  just give them to me"
--
*reaches up and opens sliding cabinet*
Me: "Those need to stay closed"
"I need those" (C collars and stuff in them)
"Those need to stay there in case someone gets hurt and we need them.  This is an ambulance"
"Oooh I guess you're right"

--

"Can I see the paper"
I give him the paper (thinking back on it maybe I shouldn't in case he destroyed it?)
He puts his nose to the paper so he can read it. It's way too close for him to be able to read. 


Satan has something to do with reading backwards
We only need 3/4 of the moon
1/4 of the moon was blown up
"Planet X" had something to do with the moon being blown up
Dumping water on your bed (hospital bed included) will cleanse it
Only wanted a single pinkie toe covered by the blanket 
Was going to pull a pager out of his gown to page his mother,  wife and her boyfriend
He's not sure if his wife is alive 
He died twice and the third time will be permanent (everyone gets three lives)

--

And I could go on. He was by far my most active psych pt so far.  The cop followed behind us.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 23, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Spent an hour and a half stabilizing with our medical director on the phone for extra guidance. Actually we’re able to get sats up into the high 80s and a BP into the 80s also.



I’m confused. Why did *you* have to stabilize the patient and not the sending facility ?


----------



## Peak (Mar 23, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> I’m confused. Why did *you* have to stabilize the patient and not the sending facility ?



As a receiving facility, most sending facilities are not prepared either in training and/or equipment to stabilize complex patients. 

We rely on our transport teams to stabilize patients so that they can make it to our facility. In fact we often send out our primary or specialty teams to ensure that the patient is able to make it to us safely.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 23, 2020)

Peak said:


> As a receiving facility, most sending facilities are not prepared either in training and/or equipment to stabilize complex patients.
> 
> We rely on our transport teams to stabilize patients so that they can make it to our facility. In fact we often send out our primary or specialty teams to ensure that the patient is able to make it to us safely.



I understand that, but knowing that he’s a FP I’m not sure it was a SNF that was sending. And lower tier hospitals usually do not have helipads either. I’ll wait for Desert to elaborate.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 23, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You know it’s going to be a fun transport when you walk in the patient’s room and they are maxed out on 3 pressors with a BP still in the 40s and an SpO2 in the 50s.


40's diastolic.....right?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 23, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> I understand that, but knowing that he’s a FP I’m not sure it was a SNF that was sending. And lower tier hospitals usually do not have helipads either. I’ll wait for Desert to elaborate.



He's a nurse something something yeah? It seems more like insurance on their end.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> He's a nurse something something yeah? It seems more like insurance on their end.



FP = flight medic. They’ll have a CCRN with them because it’s an air CCT. Has nothing to do with insurance on their end, it’s a transfer to a higher lvl of care facility.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 23, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> I’m confused. Why did *you* have to stabilize the patient and not the sending facility ?


We've got a some small hospitals that we or the local NICU team have bailed out of situations in their facility. One such time was a botched cric by the doc that our crews had to un-****. Initially just a 911 truck that was then met up by a CCT medic and a supervisor at said hospital.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 23, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> I’m confused. Why did *you* have to stabilize the patient and not the sending facility ?


This is fairly normal for us to do. Our smaller hospitals are not known for being the most well equipped. This patient was just crappy all around but the hospital did a lot of treatments prior to us arriving. With HEMS a good number of our patients are very unstable when we get to them. We also do “bedside stand-by” which means we will assist with patient care while the hospital works on finding a receiving/accepting facility.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 23, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> 40's diastolic.....right?


Nope. 43/28 Invasive BP via arterial line.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 23, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Nope. 43/28 Invasive BP via arterial line.


That chart sounds horrid.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 23, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> FP = flight medic. They’ll have a CCRN with them because it’s an air CCT. Has nothing to do with insurance on their end, it’s a transfer to a higher lvl of care facility.


I don't mean literal insurance


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 23, 2020)

Peak said:


> As a receiving facility, most sending facilities are not prepared either in training and/or equipment to stabilize complex patients.
> 
> We rely on our transport teams to stabilize patients so that they can make it to our facility. In fact we often send out our primary or specialty teams to ensure that the patient is able to make it to us safely.


This. What we frequently run into is that the hospital will have too many critical patients with limited resources in the ED at the time we arrive. Once we arrive we are typically left alone unless we ask for help.


Qulevrius said:


> I understand that, but knowing that he’s a FP I’m not sure it was a SNF that was sending. And lower tier hospitals usually do not have helipads either. I’ll wait for Desert to elaborate.


The vast majority of our hospitals in my area do have helipads, even the ones who are just a bandaid center, one of the joys of being in the desert is that there is plenty of room to build and the helipads do not have to be on the roof of the facility but can rather be in a parking lot. We do have one hospital that does not have a pad so when we fly in to pick up from there the local police department will close down a road in front of the ED for us to land at. The ending is a stroke/stemi center however they have a 12 bed ED with 1 doc and 4-5 nurses. 


DragonClaw said:


> He's a nurse something something yeah? It seems more like insurance on their end.


I am a paramedic with a nurse partner.


GMCmedic said:


> That chart sounds horrid.


After decon (possible COVID) the chart took about 5 hours. Vitals q5 minutes on EMScharts.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 23, 2020)

Ill take EMScharts over goldenhour any day.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 23, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Ill take EMScharts over goldenhour any day.


I have never used that one but if EMScharts is better, that is pretty bad. I was and still am a huge fan of ImageTrends, when set up properly, for 911. I have not used it for CCT/HEMS so I don't know how well it would transfer over.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 23, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I have never used that one but if EMScharts is better, that is pretty bad. I was and still am a huge fan of ImageTrends, when set up properly, for 911. I have not used it for CCT/HEMS so I don't know how well it would transfer over.


The way I hear it, goldhour was developed with code stolen from EMScharts. I dont know how true it all is cause I just do what im told. You can certainly see the EMScharts in it.

My big complaint is the character limit in text boxes on the vital signs page, which forces you to another page to use events. It makes it difficult to keep things chronologically intact, and the company wont allow use of a text box without full vitals on the VS page. 

EMS gold was supposed to be the best of both worlds, but I think its been scrapped since Zoll bought it all. 

Full disclosure, I never used EMScharts in a HEMS/CC patient so maybe Goldenhour is better there, but with VS being a bulk of the entry on any chart, GH leaves a lot to be desired. 

For 911 if I could use gen 1 or 2 AMR Meds without having to actually work at AMR, I would be set.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 23, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> The way I hear it, goldhour was developed with code stolen from EMScharts. I dont know how true it all is cause I just do what im told. You can certainly see the EMScharts in it.
> 
> My big complaint is the character limit in text boxes on the vital signs page, which forces you to another page to use events. It makes it difficult to keep things chronologically intact, and the company wont allow use of a text box without full vitals on the VS page.
> 
> ...



I actually like MEDS :3

It's real easy


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I actually like MEDS :3
> 
> It's real easy


If I remember correctly I was beta testing gen 2 when I left (not certain if it was full roll out by then) Locally theyve gone to touch screen with tablets. I much prefered the tab over option on the toughbooks.

Now that ive done it, I much prefer a timeline narrative which the original meds didnt have the ability to do, but I could live without it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 23, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> If I remember correctly I was beta testing gen 2 when I left (not certain if it was full roll out by then) Locally theyve gone to touch screen with tablets. I much prefered the tab over option on the toughbooks.
> 
> Now that ive done it, I much prefer a timeline narrative which the original meds didnt have the ability to do, but I could live without it.



We have toughbooks.  They're pretty good.  And yeah,  tab and enter on the dial option things is easy. 

Wdym timeline narrative.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> We have toughbooks. They're pretty good. And yeah, tab and enter on the dial option things is easy.
> 
> Wdym timeline narrative.


Instead of having a seperate text box for a narrative (CHART, SOPA, etc.), you just chart in a text box as you enter vitals (or even if you dont have vitals at that time). 

So it would look something like (this will be a short crappy version but it gives you the idea) 

V/S BP 120/80 HR 80 RR 16 SPo2 99%

Upon arrival at patient contact, found a 77 y/o female lying supine on the kitchen floor, patient states she was making breakfast when she tripped on the rug and fell, landing on her left hip. Patient c/o left hip pain.

And from there you just continue down inserting vitals as needed and using the text box to write youre narrative of events with corresponding times.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 23, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Instead of having a seperate text box for a narrative (CHART, SOPA, etc.), you just chart in a text box as you enter vitals (or even if you dont have vitals at that time).
> 
> So it would look something like (this will be a short crappy version but it gives you the idea)
> 
> ...


It auto creates a narrative but they don't want us to use it.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 23, 2020)

If I end up intubated, I sure hope I get the GM vent and not the ford.


----------



## Peak (Mar 23, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> If I end up intubated, I sure hope I get the GM vent and not the ford.



I'll just take a servo-i.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 23, 2020)

Peak said:


> I'll just take a servo-i.


Wheres your sense of adventure? Go for the Tesla Vent. Is it going to keep me alive, or drive itself into a wall?


----------



## Peak (Mar 23, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Wheres your sense of adventure? Go for the Tesla Vent. Is it going to keep me alive, or drive itself into a wall?



Isn't that basically the same thing as a G5?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 23, 2020)

Peak said:


> Isn't that basically the same thing as a G5?


If you're going to go with a Pontiac, might as well go all in and go for the AMC.


----------



## Peak (Mar 23, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> If you're going to go with a Pontiac, might as well go all in and go for the AMC.



I meant the tesla being a Hamilton G5


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 23, 2020)

This ALS talk is over my head


----------



## Peak (Mar 23, 2020)

The servo-i is your grandfather's old farm truck. It isn't pretty, it's been beat up pretty good, but it works every time and works pretty well. 

The G5 is the new hot thing to get. Its fancy, it drives it self (has a vent mode called ASV or adaptive support ventilation) although I've never actually seen it work well on any remotely sick patient, and it's really expensive.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 23, 2020)

Peak said:


> The servo-i is your grandfather's old farm truck. It isn't pretty, it's been beat up pretty good, but it works every time and works pretty well.
> 
> The G5 is the new hot thing to get. Its fancy, it drives it self (has a vent mode called ASV or adaptive support ventilation) although I've never actually seen it work well on any remotely sick patient, and it's really expensive.



Is G5 the one with the iOS interface ? I’ve seen these in a PICU when they just arrived.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 23, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Is G5 the one with the iOS interface ? I’ve seen these in a PICU when they just arrived.


“Hey Siri, increase Vt to 350 and PEEP to 7”


----------



## Peak (Mar 23, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Is G5 the one with the iOS interface ? I’ve seen these in a PICU when they just arrived.



Yes? The servo-u also looks kinda iOS.

The G5 has the lungs that look more or less boxy based on compliance.

We trialed one G5 and didn't like it, it didn't work well enough on kids. The flow sensors and capnography don't actually seem any better for patient care than the current tech. 

We will keep running our old servo-i vents until they aren't reasonably serviceable, and then probably transition to servo-u vents.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 23, 2020)

Peak said:


> Yes? The servo-u also looks kinda iOS.
> 
> The G5 has the lungs that look more or less boxy based on compliance.
> 
> ...



That’s the impression I’ve gotten from the RTs and CCRNs as well. Lots of bells and whistles on the new vents but no real improvement over the old ones.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 23, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> I’m confused. Why did *you* have to stabilize the patient and not the sending facility ?


Because they can’t. My old job had a small critical access hospital that would call the station phone and ask for us to come help them with sick patients while they arranged transfers. They were often so ill prepared that we would bring in our own bags and vent to manage the patient. One flight program here actually advertises that they will fly and out and help stabilize patients and not even transfer the patient if it is no longer appropriate for air.

also helipads are essential for these small hospitals that aren’t in urban areas. We have urgent cares out in the boons with their own LZs.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 23, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Because they can’t. My old job had a small critical access hospital that would call the station phone and ask for us to come help them with sick patients while they arranged transfers. They were often so ill prepared that we would bring in our own bags and vent to manage the patient. *One flight program here actually advertises that they will fly and out and help stabilize patients and not even transfer the patient if it is no longer appropriate for air*.
> 
> also helipads are essential for these small hospitals that aren’t in urban areas. We have urgent cares out in the boons with their own LZs.


My company does this. We don’t receive any payments for doing it but we do it in the hopes that it will get us a flight and it also makes us look great to our hospitals so we will usually be their first call.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 23, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> My company does this. We don’t receive any payments for doing it but we do it in the hopes that it will get us a flight and it also makes us look great to our hospitals so we will usually be their first call.


I was always pissed when the hospital called us, we came over and did wizard stuff, and then they flew the patient. Like thanks for the money there boys and girls. Also it's _seven_ minute flight to a real hospital and our guidelines were quite close to flights...


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 23, 2020)

Can a lifepack 15 do RR without capnography equipment?


----------



## Peak (Mar 23, 2020)

Always be suspicious of impedance monitors.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Can a lifepack 15 do RR without capnography equipment?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 23, 2020)

Peak said:


> Always be suspicious of impedance monitors.


?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> ?



An impedance monitor counts a respiratory rate by measuring the change of impedance (electrical resistance) in the chest as the lungs move air. The Zoll X series monitor does this if an ETCO2 device is NOT connected. If it is, it measures exhaled CO2 to count the respiratory rate.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> ?


It refers to how the machine monitors respiratory rates. They can be highly inaccurate.

My Zoll ProPaq MS has that feature built in while the LP15 that I use do not have it.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 23, 2020)

Peak said:


> Always be suspicious of impedance monitors.





DesertMedic66 said:


> They can be highly inaccurate.


I find it an absolute joy seeing my patients breathe, and doing so quite well, while the monitor decides to fire the apnea alarm... /sarcasm


----------



## Peak (Mar 23, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> I find it an absolute joy seeing my patients breathe, and doing so quite well, while the monitor decides to fire the apnea alarm... /sarcasm



Nothing like a red 20 second apnea alarm on a patient saturating 97% or higher at altitude.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 23, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> I find it an absolute joy seeing my patients breathe, and doing so quite well, while the monitor decides to fire the apnea alarm... /sarcasm



Why aren't they accurate though?


----------



## Peak (Mar 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Why aren't they accurate though?



All you are measuring is the change in electrical impedance across lead II as it changes during respiration. 

Remember that this change is so small that you don't typically see it as artifact on a 3 lead, sometimes you can see it on a more sensitive 12 lead machine. Now think about all of the artifact that is caused by moving, talking, and whatever else a patient could be doing.  The monitor trys to make the best sense of this as it can, but it's still just trying to calculate out the change in impedance during this.

It also requires that you place you RA lead on the right upper portion of the chest, sort just at the lateral origin of the pectoralis major on the clavical but a small bit lower down. For the LL lead to be effective you need to have it just under the border of the rib cage so that you optimize the amount of lung volume you can measure impedance against while minimizing artifact.

Patients who are especially fat tend to be difficult to measure accurately. Anything that would make getting a clean 12 lead makes it difficult to get a good read. Now expect for those conditions to last for minutes, hours, or days.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 23, 2020)

Peak said:


> Nothing like a red 20 second apnea alarm on a patient saturating 97% or higher at altitude.


Yep. Gotta love it...


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 23, 2020)

I wonder if you could 3D print an Autovent or Parapack?


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 24, 2020)

Me earlier today:


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 24, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Me earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was at the store at 7:50 yesterday morning. Got everything I needed.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 24, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I was at the store at 7:50 yesterday morning. Got everything I needed.


I've been shopping once this month,  it was bad


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 24, 2020)

Lowes still has everything I need.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 24, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Lowes still has everything I need.



I actually need to buy boxes...


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 24, 2020)

Houston has changed me.  The light turned yellow and I gunned it. Past me would be abhorred at the monster I've become.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Houston has changed me.  The light turned yellow and I gunned it. Past me would be abhorred at the monster I've become.



Ha. Try growing up in So CAL... I don’t know if I should be impressed with my driving abilities or ashamed.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 24, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Ha. Try growing up in So CAL... I don’t know if I should be impressed with my driving abilities or ashamed.


(sheepishly raised hand...) Former LA County EMT here- impressed by the tactics, ashamed of the levels  of escalation and desperation.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 24, 2020)

Was at work early to pick up a shift that needed to be filled. VST (they hand out keys,  equipment,  e.t.c) commented on how I was working hard and a lot.  Boss came in,  asked if I wanted to pull a double shift and be the basic on an ALS unit.  I said sign me up.  VST Called me the male version of a guy who works all the time.  Boss said he could use more like us.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> VST Called me the male version of a guy who works all the time.  Boss said he could use more like us.


A workaholic? Thought that was still a gender fluid term.

Congrats on the work ethic? Try not to burn yourself out, especially on the “face value” comments of your supervisors.

And before any major ranting commences, I too was once a supe. Yes, it’s appreciated, but not all of them walk alongside their subordinates.

The ones that do truly understand the meaning of the word no, and the employee’s sanity and well-being.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 24, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> A workaholic? Thought that was still a gender fluid term.
> 
> Congrats on the work ethic? Try not to burn yourself out, especially on the “face value” comments of your supervisors.
> 
> ...



He would not force me to work. If I said I needed a shift off, he'd not push it.  My sups are actually very "Are you rested and good? Don't push it"

A few times they'll tell us to just sleep here and not drive home if we look that bad after shift.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 24, 2020)

If someone needs a ride to or from work they'll try to arrange something,  even if they have to go out of their way. It might be the VST driving or them reaching out to another co worker. 

They've been pretty understanding and reasonable. Especially when I'd been injured (some might argue liability and them not wanting to risk a suit) but I honestly believe they care for their employees.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> He would not force me to work. If I said I needed a shift off, he'd not push it.  My sups are actually very "Are you rested and good? Don't push it"
> 
> A few times they'll tell us to just sleep here and not drive home if we look that bad after shift.





DragonClaw said:


> If someone needs a ride to or from work they'll try to arrange something,  even if they have to go out of their way. It might be the VST driving or them reaching out to another co worker.
> 
> They've been pretty understanding and reasonable. Especially when I'd been injured (some might argue liability and them not wanting to risk a suit) but I honestly believe they care for their employees.


Mazel, good things. Our former owner, who’s since passed on loved this sort of employee. There’s nothing wrong with it. Just learn to tow the line, because inevitably you’ll get physically and mentally tired of work.

Learning to say no was something even I had to master. I’ve been happier for it, and it didn’t come easy to me. I’d say maybe over the last few years it has.

And yes, we all get starting off and needing the income and experience.

It sounds like a good (AMR?) operation. Not tryna be a pig, but maybe you could get @RocketMedic to take a look at them.

I hear he’s indefinitely in search of an ops with supportive management.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 24, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Mazel, good things. Our former owner, who’s since passed on loved this sort of employee. There’s nothing wrong with it. Just learn to tow the line, because inevitably you’ll get physically and mentally tired of work.
> 
> Learning to say no was something even I had to master. I’ve been happier for it, and it didn’t come easy to me. I’d say maybe over the last few years it has.
> 
> ...



I've had to say no before and will again.  But with few responsibilities otherwise and an eye for shiny things,  why not? I've been pacing myself,  taking a few days when I need it. 

I've learned a lot from picking up extra shifts . So much more exposure and pt contact.  Everything. Watching everything unfold during a pandemic? Invaluable experience.

That being said I still want 911 and I'm gonna get it.  But,  this place isn't scary like the memes made it to be.  I got a good one so far.

Even my boss's boss's boss was in the other day and took a minute to talk to me and see if everything was good.  Asked if we felt properly equipped and trained . Said if anything changed,  let him know.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 24, 2020)

I considered AMR Houston but did not want to do transfers as my only thing so nope.
With that being said, I would rather work for AMR than with NomadicMedic or CalEMT.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 24, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> I considered AMR Houston but did not want to do transfers as my only thing so nope.
> With that being said, I would rather work for AMR than with NomadicMedic or CalEMT.


Oof why?


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Oof why?


PM sent your way


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 24, 2020)

The plot thickens !


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 24, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> I considered AMR Houston but did not want to do transfers as my only thing so nope.
> With that being said, I would rather work for AMR than with NomadicMedic or CalEMT.





DragonClaw said:


> Oof why?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 24, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 4841



I don't get why I'm criminal in this...


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I don't get why I'm criminal in this...


You’re not. I don’t think anyone is a criminal regardless of their belief systems. Others who have been here longer than me will understand the GIF.

@RocketMedic I guess I would have tagged them, not to incite, but invite. Though thems hardly inviting words...


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 24, 2020)

I just don’t think I would particularly enjoy working with either of them, based on what I know. Life’s too short.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 24, 2020)

Based on what I know, you’d never have the opportunity.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 24, 2020)

...


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 24, 2020)

Soooooooo

 Uh.  How bout them Rangers


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Soooooooo
> 
> Uh.  How bout them Rangers


I sure hope you’re referring to the lawmen, like Chuck Norris. Bahahahaha...


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 24, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I sure hope you’re referring to the lawmen, like Chuck Norris. Bahahahaha...



John Coffee Hays...


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> John Coffee Hays...


----------



## Seirende (Mar 24, 2020)

I feel like I should get a finisher's medal at the end of every day.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Woah y'all.
> 
> Simmer down.
> 
> When _I'm_ the voice of reason here,  you know it's gotten too rowdy


Pffth, and you call yourself a Texan...lol


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 24, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Pffth, and you call yourself a Texan...lol



Sir...?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 24, 2020)

...


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Sir...?


Trying to re-derail(?) this thread so it isn’t shut down by foolish egos.

There’s not much optimism these days, but I’ll be damned if this thread is closed.

You know? You’re a beef-eating, 10-gallon hat wearing Texan. Me? I’m a tofu-eating, flip flop wearing hippie dippy Californian.

Cheers, you all...


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 24, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Trying to re-derail(?) this thread so it isn’t shut down by foolish egos.
> 
> There’s not much optimism these days, but I’ll be damned if this thread is closed.
> 
> ...



Ah. Too late.  It's a stampede on this cattle drive.  Long live the wild west


----------



## Seirende (Mar 24, 2020)

Why oh why must my stomach make so much acid?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 24, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Why oh why must my stomach make so much acid?



Because you'd be too _Basic _Without it


----------



## Seirende (Mar 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Because you'd be too _Basic _Without it



My esophagus and duodenum would love to be slightly higher on the pH scale


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 24, 2020)

Ok, seriously, whoever is playing Jumanji just finish the damn game already!









						Tsunami watch for Hawaii canceled after all-clear given
					

Authorities said a large quake of the Kuril Islands poses no threat of a tsunami to Hawaii.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 24, 2020)

Whoops wrong thread. California’s red star on their flag actually is an homage to Texas, which led the way in declaring independence from Mexico. So in a way all Californians are Texans too.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 24, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Trying to re-derail(?) this thread so it isn’t shut down by foolish egos.
> 
> There’s not much optimism these days, but I’ll be damned if this thread is closed.
> 
> ...



im both.
Also, CA outside the big cities is actually more Texas than Texas.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 24, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> im both.
> Also, CA outside the big cities is actually more Texas than Texas.



I won't comment on what was said above because nobody is going to change anyone's mind,  but.  Lay off Texas 😤😡😡


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I won't comment on what was said above because nobody is going to change anyone's mind,  but.  Lay off Texas 😤😡😡


Rural Texas doesn’t hold a wet candle to the wide open expanses of the real American West. Y’all have fences and cabins and not even gold mines.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Lay off Texas 😤😡😡


R. Lee Ermey was not the first, but certainly said it the best...steers and...welp, watch the movie.

R.I.P.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 24, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> Whoops wrong thread.



I was like, **** man, quarantine that wall of text!


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 24, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> R. Lee Ermey was not the first, but certainly said it the best...steers and...welp, watch the movie.
> 
> R.I.P.



Although, in DragonClaw’s defense, we colonized Texas too with our Austin,San Antonio and Houston missions.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 25, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> Although, in DragonClaw’s defense, we colonized Texas too with our Austin,San Antonio and Houston missions.


Sooo, are you a Californian or a Texan?...


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 25, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Sooo, are you a Californian or a Texan?...


Both. A Californian lost in Texas. A Texas-inspired Californian. An insidious Californian out to perniciously taint Texas with my California. Or maybe the other way around.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 25, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> Both. A Californian lost in Texas. A Texas-inspired Californian. An insidious Californian out to perniciously taint Texas with my California. Or maybe the other way around.








Fack , I just want baseball season to start. (throws his hands up) We’re all going mad...


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 25, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Ok, seriously, whoever is playing Jumanji just finish the damn game already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whew, the Tsunami Watch has now been canceled. Talk about frazzling the nerves a bit... what's next, an asteroid close fly by?? Lol


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 25, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> R. Lee Ermey was not the first, but certainly said it the best...steers and...welp, watch the movie.
> 
> R.I.P.



I'll go gomer Pyle on you.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 25, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> Both. A Californian lost in Texas. A Texas-inspired Californian. An insidious Californian out to perniciously taint Texas with my California. Or maybe the other way around.



Pick a side.  Alamo time.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 25, 2020)

RocketMedic said:


> Rural Texas doesn’t hold a wet candle to the wide open expanses of the real American West. Y’all have fences and cabins and not even gold mines.



Gold mines that were okay for a few years and then sucked hardcore after?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 25, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I'll go gomer Pyle on you.


Now you’re getting it...

But Mother Animal holds no bars...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 25, 2020)

The next time I have to remove that many posts from this thread, a lot of people will be on forum quarantine.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 25, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Now you’re getting it...
> 
> But Mother Animal holds no bars...



WELL DISCIPLINED VC


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 25, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Whew, the Tsunami Watch has now been canceled. Talk about frazzling the nerves a bit... what's next, an asteroid close fly by?? Lol


Im pretty sure the planet wants us dead


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 25, 2020)

Our volume is down quite a bit. Weve had mostly nice weather and havent flown since the last day of my last hitch, which was 6 days ago. 

Im sure sheltering in place is playing a role, but the State also shut down transfer of suspected and confirmed Covid cases as long as the originating facility has the means to take care of them (as long as they have vents).

Though were on the Indiana/Illinois/Kentucky border and there is still stuff coming in from Illinois and Kentucky.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 25, 2020)

Doing a fair amount of socializing through phone calls including connecting with family I haven't spoken to in some time


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 25, 2020)

Alright, I just weighed in at 199.6lbs First time since I moved to HI I've been less than 200 pretty sure. Only 20 more to my goal of 180lbs


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 25, 2020)

Being out of cell service for 24 hours is refreshing. It makes snapping a shot of bighorn rams up close worth it.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 26, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 4846
> 
> 
> Being out of cell service for 24 hours is refreshing. It makes snapping a shot of bighorn rams up close worth it.


Butts


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 26, 2020)

Ugh


----------



## Seirende (Mar 26, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Ugh



You got something against butts?


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 26, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Our volume is down quite a bit. Weve had mostly nice weather and havent flown since the last day of my last hitch, which was 6 days ago.
> 
> Im sure sheltering in place is playing a role, but the State also shut down transfer of suspected and confirmed Covid cases as long as the originating facility has the means to take care of them (as long as they have vents).
> 
> Though were on the Indiana/Illinois/Kentucky border and there is still stuff coming in from Illinois and Kentucky.


Same. We hit small spikes, but I haven't had consistently easy days like this in some time. I went from arrests, GSW's, and heart failures, to starting my one IV that I remember this week last night. The timing couldn't be better, mentally this is very needed.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 26, 2020)

Seirende said:


> You got something against butts?


Actually..  yeah


----------



## Seirende (Mar 26, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Actually..  yeah



We all have our aversions, I suppose


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 26, 2020)

Seirende said:


> We all have our aversions, I suppose


Not just butts. Naked people.... yuck.


----------



## luke_31 (Mar 26, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Not just butts. Naked people.... yuck.


Wrong profession then 😂. It’s nothing but asses and naked people here.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 26, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Not just butts. Naked people.... yuck.


but but but... butts.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 26, 2020)

luke_31 said:


> Wrong profession then 😂. It’s nothing but asses and naked people here.



No.  Not wrong. I was waiting for this comment.  

It's an aspect of the job I have minimal experience with and it's not wrong.

If someone isn't used to blood,  do you say the same? Not unless it's so severe they cannot function in their job.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 26, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> No.  Not wrong. I was waiting for this comment.
> 
> It's an aspect of the job I have minimal experience with and it's not wrong.
> 
> If someone isn't used to blood,  do you say the same? Not unless it's so severe they cannot function in their job.








They’re just razzing you.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 26, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 4848
> 
> They’re just razzing you.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 26, 2020)

My current manager sets the standard for how I would like to be treated as a disabled employee.


----------



## E tank (Mar 26, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 4846
> 
> 
> Being out of cell service for 24 hours is refreshing. It makes snapping a shot of bighorn rams up close worth it.


What...is that a petting zoo or something? You gotta risk your life to see just one or 2 of those where I'm at...


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 26, 2020)

E tank said:


> What...is that a petting zoo or something? You gotta risk your life to see just one or 2 of those where I'm at...



Nope, no petting zoo those are 100% wild Rocky Mountain Bighorn's. 

In other news since today is/was opening day baseball I just re-watched the world series game 7 Chicago vs Cleveland and as a baseball fanatic it was awesome to watch a 108 year old drought come to an end.


----------



## luke_31 (Mar 26, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> No.  Not wrong. I was waiting for this comment.
> 
> It's an aspect of the job I have minimal experience with and it's not wrong.
> 
> If someone isn't used to blood,  do you say the same? Not unless it's so severe they cannot function in their job.


You missed the point. It was just a joke. I knew it was going to be something that you just weren’t expecting and needed to get used to.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 26, 2020)

luke_31 said:


> You missed the point. It was just a joke. I knew it was going to be something that you just weren’t expecting and needed to get used to.



I remember the first time I had to wash a guy's penis. Tried very hard to look like this wasn't the first time I'd had to handle one.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 26, 2020)

You ever dispatch so hard you make up a new bone?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 26, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I remember the first time I had to wash a guy's penis. Tried very hard to look like this wasn't the first time I'd had to handle one.



_Washing...?_


----------



## Seirende (Mar 26, 2020)

That's the one that's right next to the fibia


----------



## Seirende (Mar 26, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> _Washing...?_



CNA class and also later as a home health aide


----------



## Seirende (Mar 26, 2020)

A lot less blood, a lot more poop as compared to EMS


----------



## Seirende (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm dual licensed lol. Paramedic and CNA. Surprisingly almost none of my paramedic education helped me in CNA class. CNA concepts are super easy of course, but they were new to me and I would never say the work is easy.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 26, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I'm dual licensed lol. Paramedic and CNA. Surprisingly almost none of my paramedic education helped me in CNA class. CNA concepts are super easy of course, but they were new to me and I would never say the work is easy.


It's not all that surprising that Paramedic education would help in CNA class. There's very little cross-over in skills. The CNA stuff is just NOT what Paramedics do...


----------



## Seirende (Mar 26, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> It's not all that surprising that Paramedic education would help in CNA class. There's very little cross-over in skills. The CNA stuff is just NOT what Paramedics do...



Haha I guess I just went in with the attitude of "I'm a big bad paramedic, what am I supposed to learn in a little class like this?" I'm an idiot, it's fine.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 26, 2020)

Went to the DMV and they gave me my ID


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 27, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> You ever dispatch so hard you make up a new bone?



Ummmm not to be overly critical but that is an actual bone.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 27, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Ummmm not to be overly critical but that is an actual bone.



Where is the tibula located?


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 27, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Where is it located?



Unless I read it wrong?


----------



## Seirende (Mar 27, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 4854



Don't worry, you can sit with me. Neither of those is the _tibula._


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 27, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Where is the tibula located?



In the leg, of course. Leave the dude be, he’s a firefighter


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 27, 2020)

SMH thats what I get for not clicking on the actual picture.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 27, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Ummmm not to be overly critical but that is an actual bone.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 27, 2020)

Officially I'm now signed off for basic ventilator competency. While it doesn't mean I'm allowed to manage a vent on my own, it does mean that the RT's won't gnaw on me too much if i touch the vent and that if a vented patient needs a setting change, I can act as remote arms of the RT's. That was great, and probably should have been done a long time ago for ED RNs where I work. Of course it takes a pandemic to make certain things happen...


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 27, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> Officially I'm now signed off for basic ventilator competency. While it doesn't mean I'm allowed to manage a vent on my own, it does mean that the RT's won't gnaw on me too much if i touch the vent and that if a vented patient needs a setting change, I can act as remote arms of the RT's. That was great, and probably should have been done a long time ago for ED RNs where I work. Of course it takes a pandemic to make certain things happen...



I guess pts can breathe easier knowing you can help with a vent.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 27, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I guess pts can breathe easier knowing you can help with a vent.


Literally!!!


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 27, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> Literally!!!


----------



## Seirende (Mar 27, 2020)

Psychiatrist: "Has anything happened to make you feel this way?"

Me: "Nothing really, the only thing different is that I took a little four evening class. Oh, and the world went crazy, I keep forgetting about that."

Trying good old fluoxetine again.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 27, 2020)

Only good thing to come from corona virus.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 27, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Only good thing to come from corona virus.



It's $1.72 by me


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 27, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Only good thing to come from corona virus.
> 
> View attachment 4855


Ive been driving my truck a lot just cause of gas prices. Already filled all of my gas cans for the year too, 55 gallons in reserve, should get the mower through the summer.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 27, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Ive been driving my truck a lot just cause of gas prices. Already filled all of my gas cans for the year too, 55 gallons in reserve, should get the mower through the summer.



Makes me wish I had a bigger truck. I need to fill up more gas cans too.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 27, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Haha I guess I just went in with the attitude of "I'm a big bad paramedic, what am I supposed to learn in a little class like this?"



I’m seeing that from RNs and MDs when I tell them they ARE doing scut work at my facility...


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 28, 2020)

Anyone used these Ferno Patient shields? Are they useful?  Doesn't specify but I would assume they are reusable and not single use.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 28, 2020)

Gas put here dropped to like 1.20 for a bit.  It's back to 1.7 or so.

Also LOOK AT MY NEW INTERNET SPEEDS AT MY NEW APARTMENT.

AHHHHH

I grew up with satellite. Es un milagro!


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 28, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I grew up with satellite. Es un milagro!



Damn! How much are you paying for that?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 28, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Damn! How much are you paying for that?


40$ for fiber
Satelite is like 80-90?


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 28, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> 40$ for fiber
> Satelite is like 80-90?



Nice


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 28, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Nice



I think it's a good price , 😅

I dunno what is the market


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2020)

My work is going to be paying $40/line for 18mbps. With the 4 lines that is going to be $160/month. That is better than what we are currently paying at $450/month for one line at 18mbps...


----------



## Peak (Mar 28, 2020)

I get back to the city tomorrow, I'm afraid of what my internet speed is going to look like.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 28, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I think it's a good price , 😅
> 
> I dunno what is the market



I can’t compare. Bundled internet, phone, and basic cable.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 28, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I can’t compare. Bundled internet, phone, and basic cable.



My cell phone is 55$ for unlimited everything,  even hotspot


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 28, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> My cell phone is 55$ for unlimited everything,  even hotspot



That ain't bad, my cell bill is like $45/ month unlimited calls/ texts and 5gb of data (which I never use up).


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 28, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> That ain't bad, my cell bill is like $45/ month unlimited calls/ texts and 5gb of data (which I never use up).



Uhhh yeah

Me neither 😬


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 28, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Uhhh yeah
> 
> Me neither 😬



Jesus, even when I'm out in the boonies on hunting trips I never exceed what I'm allotted. 

In other news I have come to the conclusion that I need a dump trailer.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 28, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Jesus, even when I'm out in the boonies on hunting trips I never exceed what I'm allotted.
> 
> In other news I have come to the conclusion that I need a dump trailer.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 28, 2020)

I'd just light the fuse to the 200 pounds of tannerite thats buried under my front yard... supposedly of course... this is all hypothetical in case anyone is watch, I mean wondering.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 28, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I'd just light the fuse to the 200 pounds of tannerite thats buried under my front yard... supposedly of course... this is all hypothetical in case anyone is watch, I mean wondering.



I save that for when it's really needed. 

I do not have a switch that turns the sprinkler system into gasoline dispenser....


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 28, 2020)

Almost time to venture out in public. Im out of Gin.........


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 28, 2020)

Dang. So my Fitbit Charge 3 is having screen corruption issues. White and blank lines all over the screen, and it's super unresponsive to touch commands. Their offer? 25% off a new device. That's it. Because the warranty has supposedly expired. 

But you see, that's the Effed up part. This specific one? Its barely 3 months old. Because it's the Warranty replacement they sent me after my original had similar (but different) screen corruption issues. That one they replaced (sending me this one) for free... until a few months later the new one also craps out and now they want me to shell out of pocket for THEIR defective devices....


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 28, 2020)

1st world problem right there.  Change brands?


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 28, 2020)

I guess we can add tornado to the local economic effects.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm all packed up. Moving out of the room I'm renting.  Friends from a few hours north came down. They stopped by the farm and my dad sent them with the 1911 he made for me.

Tomorrow I'll be moved out and no more roommate.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm all packed up. Moving out of the room I'm renting.  Friends from a few hours north came down. They stopped by the farm and my dad sent them with the 1911 he made for me.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be moved out and no more roommate.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 29, 2020)

Our Dept now has a member with a confirmed case of COVID-19


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 29, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Our Dept now has a member with a confirmed case of COVID-19


Lol, my wife has a family member a few counties over who’s tested positive. She talked to them earlier, they can hardly breathe. It’s legit, no good.

I’m not “lol-ing” at your or the gravity of the situation. I’m just sayin’, it’s real, inevitable, and *stay vigilant*.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 29, 2020)

Here's the 1911 he built


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 29, 2020)

Nice looking 1911.  You live in, or have, anyplace where you are allowed to shoot it?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 29, 2020)

Old Tracker said:


> Nice looking 1911.  You live in, or have, anyplace where you are allowed to shoot it?



Yeah.  But I'm moving today,  no time.  

(I have to to go to a range though)

Back home I could swing open the back door and pop off if I wanted to 😭


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 29, 2020)

Speaking of ranges, trump made the gun industry essential, including ranges, but it appears it is only applicable to staffed ranges. Mine is not staffed and im sure the new uptight board wont even consider paying volunteers $1 for 4 hour blocks as range safety officers to open it back up.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 29, 2020)

Oh, dad sent another gift.



https://imgur.com/a/wffLlpv


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 29, 2020)

When you get those calls that just rock your world as a paramedic, you do everything in your power, recognize issues and treat/ mitigate accordingly but in the end the pt dies. Moral of the story. Don’t shoot yourself in the chest.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 29, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> When you get those calls that just rock your world as a paramedic, you do everything in your power, recognize issues and treat/ mitigate accordingly but in the end the pt dies. Moral of the story. Don’t shoot yourself in the chest.


All I heard was a bloody LifeBlanket for me to disinfect and throw in the washer for the umpteenth time._ No gracias_


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 29, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> All I heard was a bloody LifeBlanket for me to disinfect and throw in the washer for the umpteenth time._ No gracias_



I was definitely ****tin' and gettin' switched my turnouts and ran them through the extractor... they were a wee bit bloody.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 29, 2020)

Hearing from my old EMS service and FD, only a minor injury from last nights F2. I think it was a lady that stepped on a nail on a blown off shingle. 

Lots of damage, a couple houses around the corner sustained heavy damage a few in town were destroyed. We got pretty lucky, the screen blew out of my daughters bedroom window and the trash cans blew over. 1,000 feet apparently makes a world of difference.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 29, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> When you get those calls that just rock your world as a paramedic, you do everything in your power, recognize issues and treat/ mitigate accordingly but in the end the pt dies. Moral of the story. Don’t shoot yourself in the chest.



I saw drs, nurses,  etc in the ED trying to work on a pt that shot himself in the head.  He didn't make it.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 29, 2020)

I will never get used to the smell of burning flesh and hair. 🤢


----------



## Peak (Mar 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I saw drs, nurses,  etc in the ED trying to work on a pt that shot himself in the head.  He didn't make it.



Ain't worth saving. No point in make a guy who just wanted to be dead into nursing home veg.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 29, 2020)

Peak said:


> Ain't worth saving. No point in make a guy who just wanted to be dead into nursing home veg.



Sometimes you just get grazed or something.  Not everyone Kurt Kobains themselves.

I didn't see where the bullet was.  But I'm guessing (at my original impression) it was not a miss because the amount of blood.  Even though head wounds are normally bleeders.


----------



## Peak (Mar 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Sometimes you just get grazed or something.  Not everyone Kurt Kobains themselves.
> 
> I didn't see where the bullet was.  But I'm guessing it was not a miss because the amount of blood.  Even though head wounds are normally bleeders.




I've seen a lot of people who shoot themselves in the head. Only one lived, and he called 911 on himself after he had shot upwards and forwards from under his chin blowing off a good portion of his face and nose. He had never coded. 

If there is disruption to the brain tissue and the patient codes it isn't worth saving. I've seen some pretty traumatic open head injuries that have lived, and they are all massively debilitated. That isn't what I would want for myself, and isn't what I'd want for my family. Saving some kid (or adult for that matter) who ends up with no cognitive brain function isn't life. That is dragging a corpse through slow deconditioning and a family through emotional torture.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 29, 2020)

2 words people: organ donor.


----------



## Peak (Mar 29, 2020)

Head GSWs are usually too unstable to make any donation worth much (Liver, heart, lungs, kidney, et cetera). A good anoxic insult from asphyxiation or OD, that's a different story.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 29, 2020)

Peak said:


> I've seen a lot of people who shoot themselves in the head. Only one lived, and he called 911 on himself after he had shot upwards and forwards from under his chin blowing off a good portion of his face and nose. He had never coded.
> 
> If there is disruption to the brain tissue and the patient codes it isn't worth saving. I've seen some pretty traumatic open head injuries that have lived, and they are all massively debilitated. That isn't what I would want for myself, and isn't what I'd want for my family. Saving some kid (or adult for that matter) who ends up with no cognitive brain function isn't life. That is dragging a corpse through slow deconditioning and a family through emotional torture.



You're not finding arguments from me about the people who blow a hole in their head and jelly their brain.  




Peak said:


> Head GSWs are usually too unstable to make any donation worth much (Liver, heart, lungs, kidney, et cetera). A good anoxic insult from asphyxiation or OD, that's a different story.


Can't they just intubate and keep organs oxygenated and harvest really fast?


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> You're not finding arguments from me about the people who blow a hole in their head and jelly their brain.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't they just intubate and keep organs oxygenated and harvest really fast?



RSI is contraindicated with most head and facial injuries.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 29, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> RSI is contraindicated with most head and facial injuries.



Why?

Most contraindications are due to harm to the pt acutely. If they're dying and it's to harvest organs,  does that still apply?


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Why?
> 
> Most contraindications are due to harm to the pt acutely. If they're dying and it's to harvest organs,  does that still apply?



IIRC RSI meds can increase ICP. If I’m wrong I’m sure one of these rotor heads will correct me.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 29, 2020)

I've seen a couple head GSW injuries where the near-decedent tried to kill himself by shooting across the skull, but missed the cranial vault and was basically a facial wound, usually destroying one or both orbits, leaving themselves usually concussed and alive. The ones that shoot themselves just above an ear are the successful ones.


----------



## Peak (Mar 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Can't they just intubate and keep organs oxygenated and harvest really fast?



So there are a couple of variables. 

Some organs last longer than others. Intestines tolerate almost no time after death, and in fact almost no time between donor and recepient despite preservation. Kidneys can tolerate a short bit, but not more than an hour or so and typically we find that the kidney is too damaged by the time it gets to us for implantation. Lungs, hearts, and livers can tolerate a bit longer between harvesting and implanting, but are still very sensitive to time between death and harvest. 

Patients with large open trauma are at large risk for infection, it makes donation dicey even with large amounts of antibiotics, keep in mind that if you are looking at kidneys most antibiotics are nephrotoxic to varying degrees. 

You need to match the patient to the organ. For solid organs that are end stage disease (mostly livers) we typically are good with just an aborh match but electives we are much more choosy (in fact we can do aborh mismatched livers, but then we also can do living donor pretty often so it isn't as big of a gain). 

You need good end organ perfusion before you harvest. We want that organ to be as good as it can, because it is the best it will ever be for the recipient. The day we put in a solid organ is the day the body starts to fight it and scar it. Any hit from inadequate perfusion prior to harvest is a huge deal. We have had recipients on table, lined, and anesthetized only to have to recover them without transplant because the organ that showed up just wasn't good enough. 

Typically a donor who has had a large anoxic hit who is pronounced brain dead will provide the best donor organs. The OPO team will wean any pressors they can to increase perfusion to the harvested organs, often instead titrating things like synthroid drips. 

Traumas are also likely to receive unmatched blood. In most systems that means that women who are older than child bearing age and males over 18 may receive O+ for their first 2 units of PRBCs or fresh whole blood. Since the patient essentially now has the potential to have a different blood type than when they were first typed deciding matches can be difficult, it can take 3 days for a follow up typing to accuratly show what antibodies the patient now has. With this keep in mind that in addition to ABO and RH there are 28 other blood group systems that can be typed, while this typically would have little effect in blood donation it can make a huge difference for organs.


----------



## Peak (Mar 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Why?
> 
> Most contraindications are due to harm to the pt acutely. If they're dying and it's to harvest organs,  does that still apply?



Primum non nocere


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 29, 2020)

Peak said:


> Primum non nocere



Yeah and removing someone's organs to give to someone else is already a pretty good way to do the big harm to them.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 29, 2020)

Peak said:


> So there are a couple of variables.
> 
> Some organs last longer than others. Intestines tolerate almost no time after death, and in fact almost no time between donor and recepient despite preservation. Kidneys can tolerate a short bit, but not more than an hour or so and typically we find that the kidney is too damaged by the time it gets to us for implantation. Lungs, hearts, and livers can tolerate a bit longer between harvesting and implanting, but are still very sensitive to time between death and harvest.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the detailed answer


----------



## Peak (Mar 29, 2020)

I also want to say that donation is a gift. We love our donors and their families, they are what makes it possible for us to extend the lives of our recipients. 

We never want to seem like we are trying to get organs by tricks or other unethical means.


----------



## Peak (Mar 29, 2020)

Also if a patient dies from trauma and is released by the medical examiner/coroner there is a chance that some donations can still be made, typically eye and tissue. Trauma does not preclude contacting an OPO, but it just generally doesn't work out.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 29, 2020)

Peak said:


> I also want to say that donation is a gift. We love our donors and their families, they are what makes it possible for us to extend the lives of our recipients.
> 
> We never want to seem like we are trying to get organs by tricks or other unethical means.



Yeah I know.  It's a very intense thing. Especially for the family that makes the call.

Question though. I'm a donor,  registered with the state (on TX you do it at DPS and put it on your DL), can my family revoke that? 

A friend of mine was hit by a car last year.  Battles sign,  raccoon eyes,  etc.  He was in a coma and they thought maybe when the brain swelling went down he'd wake up but then he didn't.  He was declared brain dead and his family donated his organs. 

RIP buddy. I'm sure he saved some lives.


----------



## Peak (Mar 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Yeah I know.  It's a very intense thing. Especially for the family that makes the call.
> 
> Question though. I'm a donor,  registered with the state (on TX you do it at DPS and put it on your DL), can my family revoke that?
> 
> ...



I don't know the answer to that, I suspect there are state laws that come into play. In my state the family cannot refuse organ donation if the family member has made themself an organ donor. We also make sure that either a representative of the OPO or one of our staff who has been specifically trained by the OPO in regards to the laws, language, and processes of donation are approached in the most appropriate manner.

I'm sorry for you loss, but I also want to thank him and his family for their donation.

This is going to sound more clinical than I want but that situation also gives us the best organs possible. There is a very good chance that he has extended the lives of several very appreciative recipients.


----------



## Peak (Mar 29, 2020)

@DragonClaw On the receipent side one of my extended family members got to watch her infant and toddlers grow up and graduate college before she passed because of a heart transplant she received. 

While we all wish tragedies didn't occur, donation really does make a huge difference.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 29, 2020)

Peak said:


> @DragonClaw On the receipent side one of my extended family members got to watch her infant and toddlers grow up and graduate college before she passed because of a heart transplant she received.
> 
> While we all wish tragedies didn't occur, donation really does make a huge difference.



Yeah,  I mean at that point he was probably going to be a vegetable forever.  I went up to the ICU almost every day to pray with him.  We only has a few minutes at a time because so many people wanted to see him. 

It was weird,  usually people took my faith as a "Oh you're not fun" or a "You must be judgemental", but people were begging me to pray for him and stuff.  That was kinda weird.  

I've never seen anyone like that before.  With the vent and everything. 

I was a student back then,  I hadn't finished school. I wondered what any medical provider could have done to help.  Maybe nothing.  News reported 2 cars hit him,  but a cop I spoke to said it was one.

Either way,  at the point of him being like that in that condition... his family couldn't afford that, I'm sure they're still paying for the bills. 

I'm glad his family made the right choice. I heard someone he knew was on the list for more than 700 days for new kidneys and he got them.  

It's just hard to let go.  It was easy to believe that he'd get better,  eventually. He was my age. 

Even going back to the hospital every time was hard.  But it's what you do.


----------



## Peak (Mar 30, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Yeah,  I mean at that point he was probably going to be a vegetable forever.  I went up to the ICU almost every day to pray with him.  We only has a few minutes at a time because so many people wanted to see him.
> 
> It was weird,  usually people took my faith as a "Oh you're not fun" or a "You must be judgemental", but people were begging me to pray for him and stuff.  That was kinda weird.
> 
> ...



You don't need to let go. Clearly his death wasn't natural, and wasn't expected. He should live in your heart and memories. 

Caring for your patients is a huge deal in medicine, the moment someone stops caring is the moment that they should leave the field. 

We work in a very unnatural line of work, we see far more tragedy in a year than most people will see in their lifetimes. We just need to balance all of the good things that we were able to help happen against the bad outcomes that have occurred.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 30, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Why?
> 
> Most contraindications are due to harm to the pt acutely. If they're dying and it's to harvest organs, does that still apply?



A chance to increase ICP, as @CALEMT mentioned. Also, a risk of additional brain trauma due to both sympathetic and parasympathetic response that can lead to all kinds of nasty stuff.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 30, 2020)

Peak said:


> You don't need to let go. Clearly his death wasn't natural, and wasn't expected. He should live in your heart and memories.
> 
> Caring for your patients is a huge deal in medicine, the moment someone stops caring is the moment that they should leave the field.
> 
> We work in a very unnatural line of work, we see far more tragedy in a year than most people will see in their lifetimes. We just need to balance all of the good things that we were able to help happen against the bad outcomes that have occurred.



Not of him or his memory like that,  but that hope that he'd get better.  He wasn't going to. 

He'd gotten a little better at first and they thought he was gonna be pretty okay (surely with rehab and probable long term issues) but that he'd be alive and stuff. 

But... 

That didn't happen.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 30, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> A chance to increase ICP, as @CALEMT mentioned. Also, a risk of additional brain trauma due to both sympathetic and parasympathetic response that can lead to all kinds of nasty stuff.


Honestly? There are multiple variables that come into play. Yeah, yeah, yeah this rotorhead chimed in.

As far as their outcomes and whatnot, we do  what we think is best for said patient in front of us at any point and time. We let the Big Dawgs (i.e., doctors) sort out the rest.

@DragonClaw, prayer’s _never_ wrong IMHO.

@Peak you seem very like a very knowledgeable nurse, but respectfully, just a tad out of touch with what it is to be a prehospital provider.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 30, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Honestly? There are multiple variables that come into play. Yeah, yeah, yeah this rotorhead chimed in.
> 
> As far as their outcomes and whatnot, we do what we think is best for said patient in front of us at any point and time. We let the Big Dawgs (i.e., doctors) sort out the rest.
> 
> ...



I’m not gonna even _try_ to argue this, because you’ll beat me with sheer experience, but personally I’d never even attempt to tube a severe TBI. Cric it, yeah.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 30, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Honestly? There are multiple variables that come into play. Yeah, yeah, yeah this rotorhead chimed in.
> 
> As far as their outcomes and whatnot, we do  what we think is best for said patient in front of us at any point and time. We let the Big Dawgs (i.e., doctors) sort out the rest.
> 
> ...



What's a rotorhead? Helicopter crew?

I'm not saying it is.  I pray regardless of what others think. But when people start to look to you because of it and things are bad,  it felt like a lot of weight suddenly. Like they expected me to miracle cure him. 

I do believe in miracle cures,  but I leave that to God.  

And what's wrong with that Peak said?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 30, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> And what's wrong with that Peak said?


There’s really nothing wrong with what he said, but implying that all providers who “stop caring” about their patients on that level is the moment they should exit the field, is IMO, false.


Peak said:


> medicine, the moment someone stops caring is the moment that they should leave the field.


Some people distance themselves for good reason, are better for it, and continue to provide excellent care/ are great providers.

So yes, I don’t agree with this statement.

Lol, @Qulevrius we literally have 2 choices more often than not. Knowledge-base and EBM takes a backseat to the priorities at hand, that’s all. No egos at all, my guy.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 30, 2020)

Oh, this isn’t an ego thing at all. I’m being realistic here (you’re in the field longer, have more experience etc), and my train of thought is always along the lines of risk vs gain. In this particular instance, the risk of complications with RSI outweighs the gain but a proper cric should do it, IMO.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 30, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Oh, this isn’t an ego thing at all. I’m being realistic here (you’re in the field longer, have more experience etc), and my train of thought is always along the lines of risk vs gain. In this particular instance, the risk of complications with RSI outweighs the gain but a proper cric should do it, IMO.



Even if I'm dead wrong,  I'll still ask and question why.  If I'm the newest in the room,  I'll still try and figure out how things are or aren't done.

I learn a lot by not being shy.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 30, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> this rotorhead chimed in.



😬


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 30, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/v5DXgCm


Now to unpack the new place


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 30, 2020)

Im a little torn, Im saving a lot of money and catching up on projects thans to Covid. On the other hand, Im super bored.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 30, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Im a little torn, Im saving a lot of money and catching up on projects thans to Covid. On the other hand, Im super bored.



You ran out of projects already ??


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 30, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> You ran out of projects already ??


No. Just bored with projects. I havent even finished tearing the tile up in the kitchen. 

Yesterday I assembled a new.playset.for the kids. Today I buried landscaping blocks and dug a couple french drains. Social distancing is exhausting.


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 30, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> No. Just bored with projects. I havent even finished tearing the tile up in the kitchen.
> 
> Yesterday I assembled a new.playset.for the kids. Today I buried landscaping blocks and duck a couple french drains. Social distancing is exhausting.



I’m finally getting to finish restoring an old Craftsman table saw. Replaced the trunnions and the arbor assy, finished the calibration wheels, replaced the belt and rewired the motor. All what’s left is installing a new fence, then it’s party time


----------



## Seirende (Mar 31, 2020)

Just got out of the hospital. Went in Saturday evening for SI and stayed until Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 31, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Just got out of the hospital. Went in Saturday evening for SI and stayed until Tuesday afternoon.



SI?


----------



## Peak (Mar 31, 2020)

Suicidal ideation


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 31, 2020)

Peak said:


> Suicidal ideation



Oh. Yeah.....

Now I remember...

@Seirende 

You good, bud?


----------



## Aprz (Apr 1, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Oh. Yeah.....
> 
> Now I remember...
> 
> ...


She was in chat earlier so hopefully she is feeling better. I think they just switched her meds or something like that. Maybe need time getting adjusted?


----------



## Seirende (Apr 1, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Oh. Yeah.....
> 
> Now I remember...
> 
> ...



I deal with chronic SI but most of the time I can cope.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 1, 2020)

Making an assessment of the current situation. We have 6 people out on 14 day isolation. One presumed COVID-19 infected medic. A whole bunch of dedicated people working long hours and enough PPE to last about a month at the current burn rate.

Personally, I'm scared and anxious. I think we all are. It's a constant low-level hum in the background of everything we do. "Is this the day?" I'm going to be 50 this year. Not a geezer by any means, but still on the higher end of the potential of a poor clinical outcome should I get a dose of C19.

Ya know, I wasn't going to come back here. I was so disgusted by the post that triggered my angry reply that I figured I'd just say "see ya" to this place. And those of you that know me outside of here, the real me, know that I'm blunt and straight forward and don't suffer a fool gladly. And walking away from this group would be easy. Pizz me off and you're dead to me. But I've come to really like and respect a whole bunch of you and not being here left a bit of an empty spot. So instead I elected to use the ignore button and life is more peaceful.

Friends, this is a whole new world were in. Those of us that are writing policy and protocol are using the best research we have... but we're still making it up as we go. Be patient with your coworkers. They're all stressed and worried too. They may hide it under bluster and bravado... but they're worried too. In this climate, you'd be silly not to be. 

And frankly, the argument over hazard pay is a silly one. If it's offered, we'd all take it. I still don't think we deserve it, but that decision is one I won't be making.

Anyway... this long rambling post is fueled by a little PRN Ativan and a cocktail to take the edge off. Life is too short to fight. I just hope we get through this quickly.

Okay. dats it.


----------



## Seirende (Apr 1, 2020)

Just finished _When Breath Becomes Air_. What a powerful book.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 1, 2020)

Another year of quarterly NVG LINK training done, whoop whoop!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 1, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Another year of quarterly NVG LINK training done, whoop whoop!


Wanna do my LINK for me?


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 1, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Another year of quarterly NVG LINK training done, whoop whoop!



The patriot inside me wants to think this is some night vision training, but this being an EMS forum I doubt it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 1, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> The patriot inside me wants to think this is some night vision training, but this being an EMS forum I doubt it.


It is night vision training. When the sun goes down the NVGs come out to party.

LINK is just the online software that our company uses for quarterly training.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 1, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Anyway... this long rambling post is fueled by a little PRN Ativan and a cocktail to take the edge off. Life is too short to fight. I just hope we get through this quickly.



Ativan AND alcohol? My man knows how to party!!


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 1, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Wanna do my LINK for me?


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 2, 2020)

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot...








						Train engineer arrested for purposely derailing train near 'Mercy' hospital ship at Port of LA
					

A train engineer at the Port of Los Angeles was arrested Wednesday morning on federal criminal charges after being accused of derailing a train near the USNS Mercy hospital ship, the U.S. Department of Justice said.




					www.foxla.com


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 2, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> It is night vision training. When the sun goes down the NVGs come out to party.
> 
> LINK is just the online software that our company uses for quarterly training.



...

_Casually Puts away PVS7s_


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> ...
> 
> _Casually Puts away PVS7s_



Pffft PVS7s? All about those PVS15s


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 2, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Pffft PVS7s? All about those PVS15s



It's what you have access to now,  not what's shiny and new


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> It's what you have access to now,  not what's shiny and new



Touché. I’m just being want whiny.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 2, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Touché. I’m just being want whiny.



Oh, I have a lot of wants ...

A trench gun
Benelli m4
FLIR/IR
A couple more handguns 
Barret .50
Long rifle...

A tank 


....


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Oh, I have a lot of wants ...
> 
> A trench gun
> Benelli m4
> ...



I'd settle for PVS15s (and accompanying helmet), a suppressor without the wait, and a ATPIAL or a MAWL.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 2, 2020)

Can you gas passers and hospital folks give me the high points on the good and bad of terbutaline? It's now our first line med for asthma, but I vaguely remember learning that it had some unpleasant effects. Haven't had time to pull up my old resources from my UF course yet.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Oh, I have a lot of wants ...
> 
> A trench gun
> Benelli m4
> ...



MEPS is —————————-> that way


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 2, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> MEPS is —————————-> that way



Yeah I couldn't get that far.  I tried


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 3, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Making an assessment of the current situation. We have 6 people out on 14 day isolation. One presumed COVID-19 infected medic. A whole bunch of dedicated people working long hours and enough PPE to last about a month at the current burn rate.
> 
> Personally, I'm scared and anxious. I think we all are. It's a constant low-level hum in the background of everything we do. "Is this the day?" I'm going to be 50 this year. Not a geezer by any means, but still on the higher end of the potential of a poor clinical outcome should I get a dose of C19.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you are sticking around.  I have always enjoyed your comments.

When the COVID-19 started to rearing it's head outside of China, I was concerned but thought I would be ok even if I got it.  I am 60 with no medical conditions.  I was sure if I got it I would quickly be done with it.  But I'm starting to wonder now if that would be the case.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 4, 2020)

Started the day with a kid with a diffuse axonal injury. Even trying to prevent secondary brain injury, getting rocked that hard just ****s anything there was. Ended with a regular I've taken for years that arrested. What a day, we earned our paycheck. Ready for my day off. Got a day full of meal prep, reading, and Xbox waiting for me.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 4, 2020)

cruiseforever said:


> When the COVID-19 started to rearing it's head outside of China, I was concerned but thought I would be ok even if I got it.  I am 60 with no medical conditions. * I was sure if I got it I would quickly be done with it.  But I'm starting to wonder now if that would be the case.*



Everyone wonders that and fears it to some extent because that's how the evolutionary process wired our psychology to work. As a result, we tend to focus on the worst case scenario even when it is the least likely of all outcomes by an overwhelming margin.

The media doesn't help. Twitter and Facebook are so full of emotional stories of young, healthy people suddenly getting critically ill and dying that you'd think that was the norm (it's not at all). And if young people are getting hit so hard, then us older folks must surely be doomed! Then we have the news outlets and their constant bombardment of sensational headlines and death tickers ticking away as if it's only a matter of time until your number is up.

The reality is that any of us can get it and have a bad outcome, just like any of us can get the flu or staph infection or cancer or get into an MVC and have a bad outcome. But none of those are statistically anywhere close to likely, and either is dying of C19. Even though the case fatality rates are clearly higher for older folks, we are still probably, when this is all said and done, looking at low single digits. What is much more likely is that you won't get it at all (a risk which you probably have a fair amount of control over), or you'll get it and your symptoms will be mild.

The chance of any given American dying from this is a very small fraction of 1%. None of us should let the fear of something really bad but really unlikely ruin our enjoyment of life. We all have enough stressors to deal with without letting this thing get too far into our head.


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 4, 2020)

Remi said:


> The media doesn't help. Twitter and Facebook are so full of emotional stories of young, healthy people suddenly getting critically ill and dying that you'd think that was the norm (it's not at all). And if young people are getting hit so hard, then us older folks must surely be doomed! Then we have the news outlets and their constant bombardment of sensational headlines and death tickers ticking away as if it's only a matter of time until your number is up



So true.  My wife who is retired stays at home watching CNN non-stop with their damn death tickers.  (she did the same thing with 911).  Her anxiety level is increasing.  Hoping for warmer weather so she will get outside and start interacting with the horses more.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 4, 2020)

cruiseforever said:


> So true.  My wife who is retired stays at home watching CNN non-stop with their damn death tickers.  (she did the same thing with 911).  Her anxiety level is increasing.  Hoping for warmer weather so she will get outside and start interacting with the horses more.


IMO that's about the worst thing a person can do. I used to be a huge news junkie and now I barely read the news because I realized that even in normal times, the constant bombardment of negativity and information that the establishment wanted me to see just wasn't good for me, or useful to me either.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 4, 2020)

Remi said:


> IMO that's about the worst thing a person can do. I used to be a huge news junkie and now I barely read the news because I realized that even in normal times, the constant bombardment of negativity and information that the establishment wanted me to see just wasn't good for me, or useful to me either.



This. Stopped watching the news years ago for the same reason, instant improvement in life quality.


----------



## Peak (Apr 4, 2020)

I found out that if I pick up shifts in one of our system's covid ICUs that I can make a pretty decent amount in bonus pay.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 4, 2020)

Peak said:


> I found out that if I pick up shifts in one of our system's covid ICUs that I can make a pretty decent amount in bonus pay.


Good.

I'm not looking for hazard pay. I'm looking for a commensurate increase in pay for my workload doubling while the rest of the departments is steadily decreasing. Or some fatigue mitigation. My ambulance ran 10 calls last shift, I wrote all the reports as I made all the patient contacts. The other ambulance ran one call. One engine company did a refusal. Is it somehow wrong that I think our paramedics are worth more right now?


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 4, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Good.
> 
> I'm not looking for hazard pay. I'm looking for a commensurate increase in pay for my workload doubling while the rest of the departments is steadily decreasing. Or some fatigue mitigation. My ambulance ran 10 calls last shift, I wrote all the reports as I made all the patient contacts. The other ambulance ran one call. One engine company did a refusal. Is it somehow wrong that I think our paramedics are worth more right now?


I've actually had an overall decrease. I still get days like last night which are *** kickers, but as a whole I'm 20-60% down depending on the night.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 4, 2020)

I missed out on a COVID FEMA deployment. 

Today got dispatched to a burn center full of COVID pts and our pt was a confirmed COVID pt but then it got canceled.  Haven't had a COVID pt yet.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 4, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I missed out on a COVID FEMA deployment.



You didnt miss anything.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 4, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> You didnt miss anything.


Except for the amazing paychecks...


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 4, 2020)

My main point of interest was the design (the signature Czech easy takedown and the super low bore axis), but the price tag...


----------



## Tigger (Apr 5, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> I've actually had an overall decrease. I still get days like last night which are *** kickers, but as a whole I'm 20-60% down depending on the night.


At my part time city job it's eerily slow. Schedule is full and medic cars don't go to alpha calls now so that helps. 

But my real job in the burbs has not increased staffing yet and we no longer have the engines available to handle refusals. Our volume is up and the COVID calls take forever with the associated decon (even on refusals). We also only have one paramedic on the executive staff and he is an ops BC that has many other duties, so the few line paramedics that we have like me are handling all of the preparedness and COVID operational changes. I am happy that our exec staff is backing what the medics are coming up with but it's...exhausting. No time to rest the brain right now for sure.

 My partner also just went out with COVID symptoms and I am really hoping he comes back negative here shortly...


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> You didnt miss anything.



I want the clinical experience.  This is what I signed up for.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I want the clinical experience.  This is what I signed up for.


You aren’t usually going to get a great clinical experience while doing a FEMA deployment if you are based on the ambulance. All you are doing is still treating and transporting patients. It gets you much better experience with logistical issues, such as running with limited supplies, working in a completely unfamiliar area, working with providers from completely different states.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You aren’t usually going to get a great clinical experience while doing a FEMA deployment if you are based on the ambulance. All you are doing is still treating and transporting patients. It gets you much better experience with logistical issues, such as running with limited supplies, working in a completely unfamiliar area, working with providers from completely different states.



I have yet to transport any Corona pt. I'm having a little FOMO. It's good experience no matter how you get involved,  FEMA or locally. 

Future job interview. "I see you were an EMT during the Coronathon of 2020. Tell me a little bit about your experience"

"I didn't see anything.  My hours got cut though. 😅. Good thing I was 'Safe"


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

Most of y'all are older than me. 

This is a little less close to heart than 9/11 (which I do not remember), but imagine if tons of other people went to ground zero to help but you went selected. You wanted to help and weren't able. 

Maybe in hindsight you're happy because at least you didn't get exposed to all kinds of dust, chemicals and such that took heavy tolls later. But maybe you'd do it all over again because you know the importance of the work,  even if you only had a shovel to work with,  or maybe not even that. 

I should probably be careful what I wish for though,  sups are warning is its about to get bad and we're gonna get slammed. 

Every hospital has a corona ward and they're building some overflow or decon tents or something.  The Ed's have been pretty full.  Every facility (nursing homes, LTACs, everything)checks our temp and symptoms, we're required to wear masks in any facility. Apparently the hospitals will get our unit number and call our sup if we aren't wearing one. 

I've probably had more than a hundred "screenings" where they check my temp and ask me about travel,  coughing,  e.t.c.

And apparently more coworkers are getting sick. I hear we're down like 8 people now. 

Our sups want us to social distance even at base and even put up lines on the floor to stay back from the equipment room and their desk. 

Equipment and supplies are getting tight. They're using foggers on the trucks that are potentially contaminated. Apparently civvies have been stealing gear from trucks that are unattended.  

It's approaching crunch time.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 5, 2020)

I've done it already, I promise you aren't missing much. Being that gowned up is uncomfortable. The decon process is lengthy. It's not something you want to bring home. It's just an all around pain in the *** and isn't fun. Not to mention, I'm down some of my most commonly used meds and equipment because of this which is hindering my ability to do my job for people that aren't actually infected. It's not even done and I'm already ready for this to be over.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 5, 2020)

I second the “its not fun“ sentiment.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 5, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> I've done it already, I promise you aren't missing much. Being that gowned up is uncomfortable. The decon process is lengthy. It's not something you want to bring home. It's just an all around pain in the *** and isn't fun.



I had to do CPR in full PPE... Almost passed out from the hypercapnia and overheating. 0/10, would not recommend


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 5, 2020)

Besides the great pay, the only thing youre missing is barely running trucks, sleeping on cots, and general disorganization and madness. 

During the last deployment in Florida, a friend of mine put several hundred miles on a truck just driving back and forth while deployment leadership made decisions and then made new ones, and never actually saw a patient.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 5, 2020)

We have these "Medical Response Jackets", that if you didn't tell me that they were PPE for that, I'd have simply assumed they were rain coats lol. But basically a jacket that gives us blood borne pathogens Protection, and any other nasty that we wear over our regular station uniform. It was part of my initial gear issue here, so we've had them for a while (they're reflective enough to meet DOT roadside wear requirements, tho for actual roadway scenes we have DOT vests, but we technically meet the safety requirements when curbside loading patients into the ambulance wearing them).

Anyways, we were on a medical call the other day, we were wearing our med jackets, EMS showed up in their regular station uniforms, and well, our elderly patient had just used the restroom (as in we helped him off the toilet into the gurney), and only washed his hands for like 3 seconds, sure enough one of the medics noticed a brown streak on the (short) sleeve of his partners shirt.... (yeah, after the call, me and another FF threw our jackets into the Extractor (big industrial washer designed to clean our turnouts after a fire).

Cut to later that night we had a CPR call. We were once again normal Med Jackets, N95, glove, goggles... EMS took a little while longer to get to scene than normal for that location. That's because they suited up in a full on Tyvek isolation suits. Like the kind we'd wear to run the decon lane at a Hazmat incident, not just the paper disposable gowns. They still had N95s and goggles but it was like "Damn!" I think they're going that route for all cardiac arrests here now. Any Difficulty Breathing or Shortness of Breath I've also seen them gown up in the disposable kind at station before responding. 

I can tell you I def do NOT want to be doing CPR 20+ minutes in one of those suits....



VFlutter said:


> I had to do CPR in full PPE... Almost passed out from the hypercapnia and overheating. 0/10, would not recommend


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 5, 2020)

I fourth that.  

Now I just supervise from a distance...


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

Y'all aren't making me not want to do this. Just to be more prepared should it happen.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 5, 2020)

Thought you guys might like this


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 5, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 4869
> 
> Thought you guys might like this


Well it is true...


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Y'all aren't making me not want to do this. Just to be more prepared should it happen.



Not sure anyone is trying to convince you of anything however for what it's worth eagerly seeking to be involved in a pandemic comes off as a sign of immaturity to most. Be prepared, be willing, but do not desire it. 

I put a lot of time and effort into training for Ebola patients that I never saw. No shame is saying I never had to step into that situation. 

And keep in mind there is no emergency in a pandemic. People may not get optimal medical care, and some will die because of it.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 5, 2020)

For the first time in 10 years, Ive had to pay for CE hours. Not due to Covid,but a silly state they gave me a 14 month cert but required the same 100 hours of the normal 4 year cert.


----------



## Seirende (Apr 5, 2020)

Lately when I go look at available platelet donation appointments on the Red Cross blood donor app it's slim pickings for open slots. Guess people want to help in time of crisis.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 5, 2020)

I put in for the second part of my FMLA a couple of months ago to align with the kids’ Spring Break from school.

It didn’t quite pan out as planned, but judging by the all around vibe at work, as well as co-workers words directly,  they seemed somewhat envious it inadvertently “worked out” for me this way.

My hat certainly does go off to the people on the front lines. And I don’t think this and 9/11 are quite comparable. That united a nation, this? Eh, definitely not our strongest unified moment.

I do remember Katrina being the first big AMR deployment (possibly pre-FEMA contract IIRC). I didn’t make it out to that one, and it didn’t sound like much was missed from those that came back from that deployment.

Anyways, please stay safe all.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 5, 2020)

we have an AMR crew here. I don't think most will stay long as its basic scut work. no heroics.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 5, 2020)

I love the statement that there is no emergency in a pandemic. 

We're wearing full PPE for every call. It takes time to get on your stuff when you pull up in front of a house. We don't hurry. 
There is no emergency in a pandemic. 

Climbing a couple of flights of stairs with ALS gear and a stairchair can be a bit difficult. We take our time.
There is no emergency in a pandemic. 

When we work an arrest we slow down and make sure we follow a strict plan. Patient covered with a plastic drape. The crew in full PPE and carefully watched for errors when donning. VL as the primary airway management tool. Minimizing any aerosol-generating process.
There is no emergency in a pandemic. 

This is the time where there is no leeway to be lazy and complacent. Be diligent about following the steps when donning and doffing PPE and manage patients following the steps outlined in your operational guidance.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 5, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I put in for the second part of my FMLA a couple of months ago to align with the kids’ Spring Break from school.
> 
> It didn’t quite pan out as planned, but judging by the all around vibe at work, as well as co-workers words directly, they seemed somewhat envious it inadvertently “worked out” for me this way.
> 
> ...



Ventura Co fires deployment was nothing to write home about either. I signed up for that one for kicks & giggles, later on wishing I wouldna done so. Endless standbys, “hurry up and wait”, unsanitary conditions, I already been through this kind of crap decades ago (and am not missing it the slightest bit). The most productive thing, by far, was an evac of a few SNFs.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 5, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> I had to do CPR in full PPE... Almost passed out from the hypercapnia and overheating. 0/10, would not recommend



Been there done that 100% agree.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 5, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> I had to do CPR in full PPE... Almost passed out from the hypercapnia and overheating. 0/10, would not recommend


That's a no from me.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> That's a no from me.



Y'all say that but if you were in full suit and someone needed CPR again,  would you really not? Doubt it


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 5, 2020)

Time to listen to the Elders...


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Y'all say that but if you were in full suit and someone needed CPR again,  would you really not? Doubt it



Am I not going to do CPR on a patient, when it is clinically appropriate,  just because i am in full PPE? No

In regards to a COVID-19 it is a risk vs benefit. Increased risk of aerosolization during CPR, increased risk of PPE failure, and increased risk of physical exhaustion or injury for likely minimal or no benefit. Chest compressions are not going to fix anything that the maximal ventilator and vasopressor support is not. 

If this was not in transport and a couple minutes from landing at a facility with advanced treatment options then I think it would be reasonable to defer CPR all together.

At the end of it all i was physically exhausted with PPE in tatters after doing a high risk intervention in an enclosed space for a patient with an exceedingly high mortality....for what?


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Am I not going to do CPR on a patient, when it is clinically appropriate,  just because i am in full PPE? No
> 
> In regards to a COVID-19 it is a risk vs benefit. Increased risk of aerosolization during CPR, increased risk of PPE failure, and increased risk of physical exhaustion or injury for likely minimal or no benefit. Chest compressions are not going to fix anything that the maximal ventilator and vasopressor support is not.
> 
> ...



Needing it meaning all the variables are factored in and the only thing left for the crew to do would be to act.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Needing it meaning all the variables are factored in and the only thing left for the crew to do would be to act.


A Covid patient on a ventilator and pressors that has arrested is the 2020 definition of futile. The risk is not worth the reward.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> A Covid patient on a ventilator and pressors that has arrested is the 2020 definition of futile. The risk is not worth the reward.



I didn't stipulate there pt had to be a COVID pt.

Y'all sure are putting a lot of work into reasoning why CPR sure is evil in full gear


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Needing it meaning all the variables are factored in and the only thing left for the crew to do would be to act.


It’s not that simple of a decision when you are dealing with a patient who is already under CCT care.

Sure if you are responding to a 911 call and you have a possible COVID patient who codes then work them up. When that patient is already on many different vasopressors and a ventilator and then codes, there isn’t much that can be done at all.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I didn't stipulate there pt had to be a COVID pt.
> 
> Y'all sure are putting a lot of work into reasoning why CPR sure is evil in full gear


Have you done CPR? Have you work full PPE? Have you done CPR while wearing full PPE? Have you done CPR while wearing full PPE inside of an extremely confined space? Have you done all of the above with a patient who you know is not going to survive?


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Have you done CPR? Have you work full PPE? Have you done CPR while wearing full PPE? Have you done CPR while wearing full PPE inside of an extremely confined space? Have you done all of the above with a patient who you know is not going to survive?



I have done CPR with some PPE. Gown,  gloves,  mask. Wasn't super confined but I was shoulder to shoulder with like a dozen people.  So,  a little confined.  And the guy was down like an hour so chances weren't good,  no.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 5, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Have you done CPR? Have you work full PPE? Have you done CPR while wearing full PPE? Have you done CPR while wearing full PPE inside of an extremely confined space? Have you done all of the above with a patient who you know is not going to survive?



Ofc not. She’s still in the mindset of CPR “saving the patient” because it’s the most radical intervention she’s legally allowed to do, but hasn’t done enough of yet since she doesn’t work a 911 response. Once she work a code a few times, she’ll learn that even without PPE it’s a sysiphean task in most cases.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> Ofc not. She’s still in the mindset of CPR “saving the patient” because it’s the most radical intervention she’s legally allowed to do, but hasn’t done enough of yet since she doesn’t work a 911 response. Once she work a code a few times, she’ll learn that even without PPE it’s a sysiphean task in most cases.



As previously stated,  yeah I have done CPR. And,  I mean you don't do CPR to kill them. At least I don't.  I know CPR means there's a pretty good chance they're not coming back and even if they do the chances of them being like they were is like nil,  plus the quality of life is low and disability is high. 

But without a DNR, what are you going to do? "Not feel like it"?

Edit: And isn't our whole job "Sisyphean"? We do the same things.  Transporting sick and injured and then those who don't even need it and then AMAing those who do. 

The human condition is terminal. Do you really think you're going to grant anyone immortality?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> As previously stated,  yeah I have done CPR. And,  I mean you don't do CPR to kill them. At least I don't.  I know CPR means there's a pretty good chance they're not coming back and even if they do the chances of them being like they were is like nil,  plus the quality of life is low and disability is high.
> 
> But without a DNR, what are you going to do? "Not feel like it"?


In a lot of areas if the resuscitation is considered futile providers may stop. Also in this current time with COVID you have to assess risk vs benefit.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> In a lot of areas if the resuscitation is considered futile providers may stop. Also in this current time with COVID you have to assess risk vs benefit.



Okay well not in my protocols. There's a lot of people we take home on hospice without a DNR (cringe every time) and if any of them code,  I'd work them in a heartbeat.  That's our protocols and if it's that terrible,  I can leave the company and go find a new medical director.  But this is the job I signed up for.

Maybe medics get more leeway. But I don't.

Edit: And by "Feel like" I don't mean there's some protocols that allow you to stop.  I mean you literally don't care so won't be bothered.  You guys seem to really dodge this scenario.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> As previously stated, yeah I have done CPR. And, I mean you don't do CPR to kill them. At least I don't. I know CPR means there's a pretty good chance they're not coming back and even if they do the chances of them being like they were is like nil, plus the quality of life is low and disability is high.
> 
> But without a DNR, what are you going to do? "Not feel like it"?
> 
> ...



I don’t know how you manage to miss the point, every time. Like, whoosh-whoosh, 100 ft over your head. And then coming up with cliches. But here, let me explain this again:

This isn’t an ordinary situation. We are healthcare providers during a pandemic, who have the *already* difficult procedures being complicated. You aren’t doing anyone any favours by doing everything by the book, only because that’s the “right thing to do”. There are times when something that *could* work in a regular situation, will absolutely NOT work because of added comorbidity. But this knowledge is beyond your scope and your level of training. You simply do not know what you do not know, as it’s been repeatedly pointed out.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> I don’t know how you manage to miss the point, every time. Like, whoosh-whoosh, 100 ft over your head. And then coming up with cliches. But here, let me explain this again:
> 
> This isn’t an ordinary situation. We are healthcare providers during a pandemic, who have the *already* difficult procedures being complicated. You aren’t doing anyone any favours by doing everything by the book, only because that’s the “right thing to do”. There are times when something that *could* work in a regular situation, will absolutely NOT work because of added comorbidity. But this knowledge is beyond your scope and your level of training. You simply do not know what you do not know, as it’s been repeatedly pointed out.



I would say the point is missed by you equally and oppositely.

Doing things "by the book". You mean what the dr with more clinical experience than you or me that decides how to handle things during a pandemic or otherwise? You mean following protocols that keeps me within the guidelines and allows me to keep my job?

You've missed my pretty straight forward question to add variables that weren't required to then say now it's too complex to say I'm wrong on a question that hasn't been answered. 

But okay.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 4870


Me too little buddy. 

They called me salmonella growing up because is go catch all the reptiles and take them home as pets.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Okay well not in my protocols. There's a lot of people we take home on hospice without a DNR (cringe every time) and if any of them code, I'd work them in a heartbeat. That's our protocols and if it's that terrible, I can leave the company and go find a new medical director. But this is the job I signed up for.
> 
> Maybe medics get more leeway. But I don't.
> 
> Edit: And by "Feel like" I don't mean there's some protocols that allow you to stop. I mean you literally don't care so won't be bothered. You guys seem to really dodge this scenario.



Are you suggesting were not empathetic and that's why we wouldn't work certain things? It's not a lack of empathy, it is experience. Under normal circumstances were not just going to ignore our duty. We will work that prehospital code knowing that at best they have a ~10% chance of living a normal life again. 

Were not living normal circumstances, All arrests should be getting full PPE right now and donning that properly is going to eat precious time. Welcome to our new reality. 

You are correct, Medics do have leeway. Is that hospice patient going home to die and they just dont have the DNR completed yet? One phone call to the ER and problem solved. No local Doc is going to ask me to work that, and not working it is the appropriate thing to do, but here is the kicker......you can also make that phone call.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Are you suggesting were not empathetic and that's why we wouldn't work certain things? It's not a lack of empathy, it is experience. Under normal circumstances were not just going to ignore our duty. We will work that prehospital code knowing that at best they have a ~10% chance of living a normal life again.
> 
> Were not living normal circumstances, All arrests should be getting full PPE right now and donning that properly is going to eat precious time. Welcome to our new reality.
> 
> You are correct, Medics do have leeway. Is that hospice patient going home to die and they just dont have the DNR completed yet? One phone call to the ER and problem solved. No local Doc is going to ask me to work that, and not working it is the appropriate thing to do, but here is the kicker......you can also make that phone call.



I'm suggesting that sometimes people do get lazy,  empathetic and complacent. Yes. But be clear,  I am not accusing you of such as I'm sure y'all have reasons.  And if it was a matter of laziness I doubt anyone here would refuse to act. 

Most of the time the family refuses a DNR and the pt no longer can make decisions for themselves.  It's not an "Oh the family wasn't informed or forgot". 

And sure,  I'd be okay with asking medical control but until I get something other than standing orders that say to work the code,  I'll work it.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I would say the point is missed by you equally and oppositely.
> 
> Doing things "by the book". You mean what the dr with more clinical experience than you or me that decides how to handle things during a pandemic or otherwise? You mean following protocols that keeps me within the guidelines and allows me to keep my job?
> 
> ...



I think I identified your problem. You’re in such a rush to talk back, that you skim over the posts you’re quoting, without actually taking time to process them. 

I understand that your medical director is a God figure for you, and I also know why. But try to remember that he isn’t in the field with you, and your guidelines were written in a VERY broad spectrum, on purpose. Therefore, your dilemma shouldn’t be whether to follow or circumvent the SOP, but to *UN-DER-STAND* what’s happening and to provide effective care in every given situation. But for that, you need to educate yourself beyond the “I’m doing exactly as I’m told” level, that you seem to enjoy so much.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> I think I identified your problem. You’re in such a rush to talk back, that you skim over the posts you’re quoting, without actually taking time to process them.
> 
> I understand that your medical director is a God figure for you, and I also know why. But try to remember that he isn’t in the field with you, and your guidelines were written in a VERY broad spectrum, on purpose. Therefore, your dilemma shouldn’t be whether to follow or circumvent the SOP, but to *UN-DER-STAND* what’s happening and to provide effective care in every given situation. But for that, you need to educate yourself beyond the “I’m doing exactly as I’m told” level, that you seem to enjoy so much.



Sir,  if you think anyone is a God figure but God,  you don't know me. Now,  I'll allow your analogy,  but are you implying you're above standing orders? Is there something else , some power you're granted for that? You might retort "thinking" and I love to think and analyze 

Which leads me to, you say I'm in a rush to talk back (but apparently not in a medical setting of my own?) But then you say I refuse to do anything on my own. 

Which is it?

Even if I question a protocol (had a 45 minute conversation with my FTO about how exactly to measure medication) that she couldn't answer (yes I don't give meds often anyway,  but the question remained). I got with our clinical guy and he answered it in about 5 minutes.  But I refused to accept the answer given because it wasn't logical and the literal math didn't check out. 

Believe me,  I have my share of questions and then some. 

But on the truck,  I do fall back to protocols,  especially given my scope and experience


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 5, 2020)

Re: CPR on a hospice pt?

If they’re on hospice it means they’re on a DNR.
And if they’re not, because the papers haven’t been “filled out” then you should get creative to abide by the patient’s wishes.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Sir,  if you think anyone is a God figure but God,  you don't know me. Now,  I'll allow your analogy,  but are you implying you're above standing orders? Is there something else , some power you're granted for that? You might retort "thinking" and I love to think and analyze
> 
> Which leads me to, you say I'm in a rush to talk back (but apparently not in a medical setting of my own?) But then you say I refuse to do anything on my own.
> 
> ...


Your posts indicate you are so far beyond your depth that it’s not worth anyone even trying to help you anymore. You have the emotional maturity of a 13 year old. Please just stop and understand you are new to all of this and the people talking to you are not.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> Re: CPR on a hospice pt?
> 
> If they’re on hospice it means they’re on a DNR.
> And if they’re not, because the papers haven’t been “filled out” then you should get creative to abide by the patient’s wishes.



They are going home or to a facility with an acutely terminal condition.  It's not uncommon that they don't have a DNR even though some barely make it where we're taking them and are in the active process of dying. 

If we don't have a properly signed DNR on hand,  I have to work them. 

Usually they're not AOx4 and not GCS15


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> If we don't have a properly signed DNR on hand,  I have to work them.


Yes, I am familiar with what protocols say. Like I said, get creative.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> Your posts indicate you are so far beyond your depth that it’s not worth anyone even trying to help you anymore. You have the emotional maturity of a 13 year old. Please just stop and understand you are new to all of this and the people talking to you are not.



Of course I'm new to this.  

And if I'd taken things into my own hands I'm pretty sure most of y'all here would be barking at me to use my protocols.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Of course I'm new to this.
> 
> And if I'd taken things into my own hands I'm pretty sure most of y'all here would be barking at me to use my protocols.


Bark bark!


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> Yes, I am familiar with what protocols say. Like I said, get creative.



What does that even mean. Let them finish dying and hope the family doesn't sue?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What does that even mean. Let them finish dying and hope the family doesn't sue?


You’ll figure it out with some experience. Or maybe someone else can help you out with this one.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> You’ll figure it out with some experience. Or maybe someone else can help you out with this one.



Are you alluding to lying on an official report. 

"Yeah we worked her. No dice. Sorry lol"


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Of course I'm new to this.
> 
> And if I'd taken things into my own hands I'm pretty sure most of y'all here would be barking at me to use my protocols.


Nah, I used an RSI protocol as my own personal anxiety/sedation protocol for a long time. Im pro creativity as long as someone is smart about it.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Are you alluding to lying on an official report.
> 
> "Yeah we worked her. No dice. Sorry lol"


I never said anything about lying. Of course, if they did a medical exam on the patient they would know you lied. Don’t get yourself hemmed up. (Unlikely on a terminal hospice/DNR pt but you never know).


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> I never said anything about lying. Of course, if they did a medical exam on the patient they would know you lied. Don’t get yourself hemmed up. (Unlikely on a terminal hospice/DNR pt but you never know).



That sounds really borderline. 

And my patch (yeah even at a basic level) means more to me than it ever will to you. 

Even with all the good and bad advice here or anywhere else, it's still my call to make. It's my job to be my patient's advocate and balance that will the law and protocols. And at the end of day,  it's not going to fall on you whatever I do.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 5, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 4870


I prefer my heroes in a half-shell.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 5, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I prefer my heroes in a half-shell.



I suddenly have the craving for oysters.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Even with all the good and bad advice here or anywhere else, it's still my call to make. It's my job to be my patient's advocate and balance that will the law and protocols. And at the end of day,  it's not going to fall on you whatever I do.



That is great, and those responding to you will do the same. However your comments and replies come off with a tone of condemnation and disdain that is not well received. The professionals on this forum have a lot of education and experience to learn from but likely will not be eager to have a meaningful discussion with the way you keep on. Cheers


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> That sounds really borderline.
> 
> And my patch (yeah even at a basic level) means more to me than it ever will to you.
> 
> Even with all the good and bad advice here or anywhere else, it's still my call to make. It's my job to be my patient's advocate and balance that will the law and protocols. And at the end of day,  it's not going to fall on you whatever I do.



As I said before, you have much to learn. Humility is one. Stop trying to contest everyone on here and open your mind to learning a thing or two. There is a century or more of knowledge that will be shared, IF, you want it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

This is what's so darn confusing. 

1. Think for yourself,  but not when we say something. 

2. Good,  you stand up for yourself,  you must be smug. 

3. Listen to experience,  but not if the source us more experienced than us. 

4. Question things,  but not us. 

5. If you have any experience you probably don't.

6. A rookie with something valid to say? Not on y'all's watch.

I can't win for losing.


----------



## Seirende (Apr 5, 2020)

@DragonClaw you sure do seem to get in a lot of unproductive arguments


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 5, 2020)

Word of the day: Tactful


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

Seirende said:


> @DragonClaw you sure do seem to get in a lot of unproductive arguments



If I agree then it sounds as if I know I'm being deliberately obtuse at best. 

If I disagree it's ironic. 

If I say nothing it's ignoring and validating a "truth" and anything I say is wrong.


----------



## Seirende (Apr 5, 2020)

Well, let's break it down. I think we can agree you get in a lot of arguments. Do you see the arguments as productive? As in, do you or the other participants get any value out of them?


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> If I agree then it sounds as if I know I'm being deliberately obtuse at best.
> 
> If I disagree it's ironic.
> 
> If I say nothing it's ignoring and validating a "truth" and anything I say is wrong.



Just chiming in on the subject giving my 5 cent opinion from a un-biased person whose just watching. It's not necessarily your opinions or views on subjects. It's your responses and how you're automatically defensive in your reply's when someone has a different opinion. Kinda like the "I know what you are but what am I" response. Just my 5 cent opinion. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> There is a century or more of knowledge that will be shared, IF, you want it.





SandpitMedic said:


> You’ll figure it out with some experience. Or maybe someone else can help you out with this one.





SandpitMedic said:


> Bark bark!





Qulevrius said:


> Ofc not.




Choo choo. The train is here.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Well, let's break it down. I think we can agree you get in a lot of arguments. Do you see the arguments as productive? As in, do you or the other participants get any value out of them?



Yes,  because for everything I don't learn, I learn more about the experienced providers in the field... for a price. 

Maybe it's not the answer I was looking for,  but it's what I got. 



CALEMT said:


> Just chiming in on the subject giving my 5 cent opinion from a un-biased person whose just watching. It's not necessarily your opinions or views on subjects. It's your responses and how you're automatically defensive in your reply's when someone has a different opinion. Kinda like the "I know what you are but what am I" response. Just my 5 cent opinion. Take it for what it's worth.



You mean in a cutthroat forum that everything I do is questioned.  I'm berated and pushed aside or ignored because they don't think I'm valid? That the idea of being right is a crime because my patch is blue and not red or I haven't been properly initiated into the brotherhood of EMS so I'm still an outsider?  

That every time I say anything I know it's going to get a "Sit down let the grown ups talk". 

Because if you think you're being open honest teachers (which you aren't required to be online.  It's not your job to teach me anything), you're not.  But if you're actually trying to help,  why do you keep swinging a sword at me and ask me why I'm dodging it?


----------



## Seirende (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Yes,  because for everything I don't learn, I learn more about the experienced providers in the field... for a price.
> 
> ....every time I say anything I know it's going to get a "Sit down let the grown ups talk".



Is that what you're referring to learning?


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Word of the day: Tactful



Ask anyone who knows me about this. Not my strongest suit.  I've been getting better,  but even so, people have to want to meet you half way. 

Perhaps it's my honestl,  I'm not trying to hide anything. I'm pretty straightforward and can be aggressive in my pursuits, not satisfied by hoping to eventually pick up a skill or knowledge tidbit.

Part of it is surely the internet making things sound in a tone I've never used or don't intend.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Is that what you're referring to learning?



Partly,  sure.  I realize now that a lot of people don't really have an interest in traditional teaching in an attempt to give the next generation what we never had or something that took to long to learn. 

It's "Well we've always done it like this.  So don't question it" 

It's not what I want,  but it's what's on the menu and I can order or walk away from the table.


----------



## Seirende (Apr 5, 2020)

So it seems that you're not really receiving value from these debates


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

Seirende said:


> So it seems that you're not really receiving value from these debates



Every one in twenty "Be seen and not heard" gives me a good enough nugget to keep ordering more admonishment.


----------



## Seirende (Apr 5, 2020)

Did they teach you the concept of active listening in EMT class?


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Did they teach you the concept of active listening in EMT class?



I didn't take an in person class.  I got a textbook and teachers that took weeks to reply.  I got taught minimally and it was on me to make sure I learned enough. 

There's the part in the book about communication,  sure.


----------



## Seirende (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I didn't take an in person class.  I got a textbook and teachers that took weeks to reply.  I got taught minimally and it was on me to make sure I learned enough.
> 
> There's the part in the book about communication,  sure.



It might serve you to review some of those strategies. The basic point is listening to understand and to make the other person feel understood. One thing I would recommend is trying to state the other person's position back to them in such a way that they'll be able to say that you got what they were trying to say.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 5, 2020)

WOW!


----------



## Seirende (Apr 5, 2020)

Me to my cat: "Hey! You cannot have my pasta!"


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

Seirende said:


> It might serve you to review some of those strategies. The basic point is listening to understand and to make the other person feel understood. One thing I would recommend is trying to state the other person's position back to them in such a way that they'll be able to say that you got what they were trying to say.



Yeah but that implies that they want to talk to you on an adult level to begin with. I've tried a lot and I think it's wasted breath to fully engage that anymore.

I've tried so hard to have actual conversations for my point to be stepped over, contorted and invalidated to the point I think being cordial is as best as I can get from those who will never see me as equal, worthy or allowed to sit at the table with greatness. 

It's a two way street.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> WOW!



I'm not really sure what kind of wow that's supposed to be.

But it was online or waiting for another year. And with my situation,  waiting could get me killed


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm not really sure what kind of wow that's supposed to be.
> 
> But it was online or waiting for another year. And with my situation, waiting could get me killed


Nothing wrong with online. Its the way of the future, you successfully did it, and tou clearly have the drive to learn.


----------



## Seirende (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Yeah but that implies that they want to talk to you on an adult level to begin with. I've tried a lot and I think it's wasted breath to fully engage that anymore.
> 
> I've tried so hard to have actual conversations for my point to be stepped over, contorted and invalidated to the point I think being cordial is as best as I can get from those who will never see me as equal, worthy or allowed to sit at the table with greatness.
> 
> It's a two way street.



Communication is challenging and if nothing else trying a different approach would give you a chance to develop skills you can use in the field.


----------



## Seirende (Apr 5, 2020)

Too much pasta


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Nothing wrong with online. Its the way of the future, you successfully did it, and tou clearly have the drive to learn.



I would have preferred in person,  but because my hometown is so small,  they shut down the local program when I was trying to enroll in it.  And working overtime every week didn't yield me the time to go elsewhere.

For my medic,  I'll do in person.

And yeah,  I love to learn.  I'm the kind of person who reads the dictionary,  thesauruses (thesauri,  manuals, for fun.)

Whenever people aren't too busy,  I'll ask drs, nurses, other basics, medics questions. 

I enjoy trying to become an expert in something.  And it has nothing to do with ego,  as people have improperly surmised.  I just like to learn to be the best I can.  For my patients, partner, peers,  anyone.  If I can be better,  why shouldn't I be?

My own family doubted my ability to even get my cert,  get a job or keep one.  Not because they know me and are right,  but because that's who they are to most people. It's rare to have someone to back my play,  so here is no different.  

I'll get my job done with or without help from others.

Growing up was tough and not all of us made it.  And I was the only one to get a HS diploma,  not be incarcerated or institutionalized. But it made me realize who was really in charge.  Me.  

Maybe it's because I couldn't depend on everyone else that I'm like this.  Maybe it's because sometimes I wasn't sure if I'd even live to the next day I take things more seriously than I should.  Maybe it's because questioning things or merely existing got you beatings that I realized I can't really trust anyone else to look after my best interests. 

Underestimating me is one of the things I would advise against.  Maybe I don't get it right the first time,  but I keep getting up long after others think it's easier to stay down. 

And eventually,  I'm going to be the one who gets to decide who sits at the table.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 5, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Too much pasta


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 4871



Red sauce only please.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm not really sure what kind of wow that's supposed to be.
> 
> But it was online or waiting for another year. And with my situation,  waiting could get me killed


As already stated, there is nothing wrong with taking an online program. It is becoming completely normal now. Are there issues with it? Yes. Are there benefits to it? Yes.

From what I have seen since you came on this forum is that you will ask a question or make a statement and then when someone responds you take it as a direct attack on you and what you believe when that was not the intent by anyone. I would not be surprised if this attitude bleeds over into your work life which is why you have found it very difficult to get along with anyone at your job. There should be a point where you sit down, relax, and think “what is the one common variable with all of the issues I have been having?”. 

We are not saying you must follow what we are saying. We are simply giving you our viewpoints and we have learned over many years of being in this field. Should you follow what we say like the gospel? No. Should it trigger your mind to look more into what is being said? Yes. 

No one is talking down on you because you are an EMT. We don’t care what color your patch is. Just because you are an EMT does not mean you are not able to grasp concepts. At the same time please remember that you have the bare minimum educational requirements, in some states, to be considered an EMT which means there is much to learn. I have always found the saying “You don’t know what you don’t know” to be very accurate while in this career field. 

You may have heard it in school or maybe not but what happens and what is taught in school does not always equal what happens in the field. In EMT school and in all EMT textbooks I have ever read you are never to place a nasal cannula on anything above 6lpm. But then when you go into the field you may have a medic who will tell you “put it at 15lpm”. Is that wrong? By your education level, yes that is completely inappropriate. However at the ALS/CCT level depending on the circumstances that may 100% be appropriate.

Remember this is an online forum that is filled with professionals from all aspects of EMS and medicine. There are providers here who have 2 days of experience and there are others who have 40 years of experience. There are also trolls, with myself sometimes being included here. If you take everyone’s responses to your questions or statements as direct attacks against you, you are not going to end up in a good place. 

Sit back, relax, crack a beer, smoke a doubie, do yoga, or whatever helps you to relax. If the post is not saying “hey you idiot, why are you such an idiot” please do not take it as a personal attack. Instead remember that it is another professional offering advice or another set of eyes. You can take it or leave it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I would not be surprised if this attitude bleeds over into your work life which is why you have found it very difficult to get along with anyone at your job.



Irony aside 

But. 

_What.*What. *_

Where the heck do you get these falsities?

I do not find it difficult. 

I was just in the sups (who was my FTO) office and she was telling me how many compliments she's gotten about me lately.  How much I've grown and that I'm doing a good job. 

I get messages from my coworkers asking for me to pull a shift with them because they enjoy working with me.

My partner wants to get a new job because of some stuff (unrelated to me) and wants me to go with him to the new company. 

So just stop. Stop assuming. Stop creating dissention.  Stop acting like I'm some failure based on what?

The two times I didn't get along with people that basically nobody gets along with?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Irony aside
> 
> But.
> 
> ...


And this post right here just shows it...


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> As already stated, there is nothing wrong with taking an online program. It is becoming completely normal now. Are there issues with it? Yes. Are there benefits to it? Yes.
> 
> From what I have seen since you came on this forum is that you will ask a question or make a statement and then when someone responds you take it as a direct attack on you and what you believe when that was not the intent by anyone. I would not be surprised if this attitude bleeds over into your work life which is why you have found it very difficult to get along with anyone at your job. There should be a point where you sit down, relax, and think “what is the one common variable with all of the issues I have been having?”.
> 
> ...



Now,  for the rest.

I do not take offense to anything about comments regarding online classes,  I've got my own share of gripes about it.  That's a non issue.

So when I ask a question or a comment is made by me and people respond... the mood is generally less than... accepting of my questions to begin with.  Either that it's something so basic that I should automatically know or it's above my scope or something not to worry about.

Disclaimer. My time here hasn't been 100% suffering within the 9 ..  (7?) rings. I've gotten valuable advice and appreciate it. But it takes a lot of work and sometimes timing to get a genuine answer.

Again.  You come swinging sword but refuse to admit maybe you came prepared for war on accident.  It's just me pulling things out of hats. 

 Of course I look into what is said. There's reasons why you say it and that itself is of interest.

You sure like to throw the medic thing in my face even when not applicable. 

I'm sure there's lots of things I haven't heard or don't know.  And on medic/CCT calls people will make calls that I have yet to think of. One day I'll know it and be the one taking those calls. 

I take the forum with salt. I see enough salt here to be able to use it as such. But there's still a lot of knowledge here. That I won't deny. 

Are you really saying that unless someone directly uses an insult towards you it wasn't meant to be? People here often times won't be so honest in their approach.  Better to snipe from the shadows.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> And this post right here just shows it...



Shows what?



DesertMedic66 said:


> I have always found the saying “You don’t know what you don’t know” to be very accurate while in this career field.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 5, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> No one is talking down on you because you are an EMT.



Just be glad you're not a firefighter...


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Just be glad you're not a firefighter...



I want to do that too though 😅


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Just be glad you're not a firefighter...


Oh, did you guys run out of coloring books at your station? I can drop some off hahaha


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Shows what?



What everyone on here has been saying. The maturity or lack there of, the automatic assumption that everyone is belittling or attacking you, the automatic defensive replies, the "I know what you are, but what am I" mentality.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 5, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Oh, did you guys run out of coloring books at your station? I can drop some off hahaha



Ha you just assume that I can color within the lines.



DragonClaw said:


> I want to do that too though 😅



Be prepared. Not just on the forums, but at the station.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> What everyone on here has been saying. The maturity or lack there of, the automatic assumption that everyone is belittling or attacking you, the automatic defensive replies, the "I know what you are, but what am I" mentality.



Okay,  so by what logic did he have the right to assume and then advertise incorrectly my unpopularity?

That's what I don't understand.

Nobody has to back up what they say but if I question it (with contrary facts,  no less),  I'm immature?

You can't see how one sided this is?


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

Be prepared. Not just on the forums, but at the station.
[/QUOTE]

I will be.  I want to have some experience as a medic first though.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2020)

Alright well I am done posting on that topic. I don’t want this thread to get closed by the mods.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 5, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Just be glad you're not a firefighter...



They will eat her alive


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Alright well I am done posting on that topic. I don’t want this thread to get closed by the mods.



Excellent cop out to avoid the burden of proof being on you.

Edit:

You cannot admit you were wrong.  I get it.  And because you and others view me as a problem child,  you think everyone else must as well.  But that's subjective and opinion at best. The world does not have to subscribe to your opinion


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> They will eat her alive



Maybe... maybe not.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Excellent cop out to avoid the burden of proof being on you.


Brah, you have already proved my point numerous times


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Okay, so by what logic did he have the right to assume and then advertise incorrectly my unpopularity?



Based on your previous posts on working with partners it seemed like you didn't get along and you lacked personal skills. An observation that everyone on this forum pointed out. 



DragonClaw said:


> Nobody has to back up what they say but if I question it (with contrary facts, no less), I'm immature?



It's how you go about question. It comes off as defensive and reactive vs inquisitive. 



DragonClaw said:


> I will be. I want to have some experience as a medic first though.



I don't mean by skills alone. While it is a kinder and gentler fire department you still need thick skin. This is a no bull excrement straight up statement.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Brah, you have already proved my point numerous times



What proof. Actual proof do you have that people don't want to work with me?
Edit: Again aside from 2 people who are callused,  lazy and don't want to do their jobs that others don't agree with either. 

That was a shot in the dark based off your skewed and cemented opinion of me.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 5, 2020)

Can someone give me the cliff notes of the last 4 pages?


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 5, 2020)

I know Desertmedic personally. I've known him for quite sometime. He does and will admit when he's wrong.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 5, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Can someone give me the cliff notes of the last 4 pages?


_Ok, now! The short, short version!!..._

It’s the return of The @DragonClaw Show.

Also, If anyone gets the movie quote I owe them a tall boy.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 5, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> _Ok, now! The short, short version!!..._
> 
> It’s the return of The @DragonClaw Show.
> 
> Also, If anyone gets the movie quote I owe them a tall boy.


Well I don't get a tall boy.  But I appreciate the synopses.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 5, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> _Ok, now! The short, short version!!..._
> 
> It’s the return of The @DragonClaw Show.
> 
> Also, If anyone gets the movie quote I owe them a tall boy.


I know it, but youre 2,000 miles away  so ill let someone closer collect.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 5, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I owe them a tall boy.



You in the child trafficking scheme now? While I appreciate the gesture, we would rather have a beer.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2020)

It’s not even worth it at this point. I hope in a couple of years you will look back on your posts and do a huge face palm and realize how much you have changed and grown. I know I did when I look back on my posts from 2010/2011.

Also please know that I do not like to flaunt around my medic license. I much prefer to flaunt around my flight medic license


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 5, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I much prefer to flaunt around my flight medic license



Mic drop


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 5, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Mic drop



Little do we know he got it from the back of a crackerjack box.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Based on your previous posts on working with partners it seemed like you didn't get along and you lacked personal skills. An observation that everyone on this forum pointed out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I mentioned,  no I don't like working with those two people.  And if you cared about your job,  your patients,  you wouldn't either. 

Two out of dozens I regularly work with doesn't paint a complete enough picture and isn't a large enough sample size. 

I don't always bring up every little detail of my life.  I don't always talk about how when work is going well because I don't want to sound like I'm tooting my own horn. 

Do you reasonable think the case of the 2 I mentioned is enough to go on? If I'd mentioned two people who I'd had a great shift with would that dissuade your prior thoughts about me? Of course not.  But since my anecdotes fit your narrative of me, they've become a torch for you to wave at me.

And I stand by not liking them. I will not apologize for that.  I was not wrong. Even though many here defended them over me because they sat at the table of experience. 

I used to be honestly inquisitive. But that doesn't cut it here.  Now I have to brace the walls and expect a fight that is bound to happen 

Look over what's happened for me defending myself against something that isn't true. And yet I'm still wrong.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Little do we know he got it from the back of a crackerjack box.



They don't give the prizes they used to.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 5, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Little do we know he got it from the back of a crackerjack box.


Well thats way easier than the test route. Mic drop earned


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> As I mentioned,  no I don't like working with those two people.  And if you cared about your job,  your patients,  you wouldn't either.
> 
> Two out of dozens I regularly work with doesn't paint a complete enough picture and isn't a large enough sample size.
> 
> ...



I would write a reply, but honestly I don't wanna. I'm done with this subject matter. If you wish to ask about 12 leads, treatment options, or pathophysiology we would be happy to answer questions.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 5, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Also please know that I do not like to flaunt around my medic license. I much prefer to flaunt around my flight medic license


BOOOOOOOM!


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 5, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> You in the child trafficking scheme now? While I appreciate the gesture, we would *rather have a beer*.






Same diff, ya’ sicko!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Well thats way easier than the test route. Mic drop earned


Hey, doesn’t matter how I got it. Patch is still a patch


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 5, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Hey, doesn’t matter how I got it. Patch is still a patch



Don't ask don't tell



VentMonkey said:


> Same diff, ya’ sicko!



Cut me some slack, jack. I used to work with Desertmedic...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> They don't give the prizes they used to.


I’m always disappointed by them. All they have now are little stickers. At least give me a temporary tattoo


----------



## Seirende (Apr 5, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Can someone give me the cliff notes of the last 4 pages?


My cat tried to eat my pasta and then I ate too much pasta


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm still waiting on proof on this.  But when you think you're on the moral  high ground and have more experience,  why would I be given the answer or an apology?

I'm not holding my breath.



DesertMedic66 said:


> ... which is why you have found it very difficult to get along with anyone at your job.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 5, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I ate too much pasta



Carb loading yourself into a carb coma is the best thing ever.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I’m always disappointed by them. All they have now are little stickers. At least give me a temporary tattoo



Even the stickers suck.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2020)

Seirende said:


> My cat tried to eat my pasta and then I ate too much pasta


Trying to recreate the lady and the tramp scene?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm not holding my breath.


I wouldn’t either. My doctor told me holding my breath for long periods of time is rather unhealthy.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I wouldn’t either. My doctor told me holding my breath for long periods of time is rather unhealthy.



I imagine not.  You'd eventually pass out and start breathing right.  Barring trauma from a fall...


----------



## Seirende (Apr 5, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Trying to recreate the lady and the tramp scene?



I'm the tramp


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 5, 2020)

Anyone else get emails from Grunt Style? 

Admittedly I was one of the people rubbed the wrong way by an earlier email. Now theyre getting roasted on facebook.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 5, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Anyone else get emails from Grunt Style?
> 
> Admittedly I was one of the people rubbed the wrong way by an earlier email. Now theyre getting roasted on facebook.



What did they do?


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 5, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> What did they do?


Sent out this poorly worded email. Guess a lot of customers were quick to remind them that unemployment is at a record high.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 5, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Sent out this poorly worded email. Guess a lot of customers were quick to remind them that unemployment is at a record high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No way!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2020)

Yes because during this time with limited PPE we definitely need 20,000 shirts delivered to the front line staff.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 5, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Can someone give me the cliff notes of the last 4 pages?


Those pages plus a couple more after, a bunch of people arguing around in circles.

Seems to be happening a lot lately in a bunch of threads.

That and a cat stealing pasta lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 5, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Those pages plus a couple more after, a bunch of people arguing around in circles.
> 
> Seems to be happening a lot lately in a bunch of threads.
> 
> That and a cat stealing pasta lol


It was more of an oval if I may say so haha


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> It was more of an oval if I may say so haha



A circle would be too regular for us.  We are original here.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 5, 2020)

It was actually a very neat box with one dot on the outside of the box.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> It was actually a very neat box with one dot on the outside of the box.



Nicely squared edges with one unique outlier


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 5, 2020)

Mongo gets a cake smash for his first birthday in lieu of a cancelled party. Whaddya’ gonna do?...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 5, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 4873
> 
> Mongo gets a cake smash for his first birthday in lieu of a cancelled party. Whaddya’ gonna do?...


Am I the only one that read that and heard, "Candygram for Mongo...candygram for Mongo."?


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 5, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Am I the only one that read that and heard, "Candygram for Mongo...candygram for Mongo."?


Lol, nope. Mel Brooks should never be denied, nor discredited, his genius. 2/2.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, nope. Mel Brooks should never be denied, nor discredited, his genius. 2/2.



I can't picture mel Brooks.  Only mel Gibson


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Y'all say that but if you were in full suit and someone needed CPR again,  would you really not? Doubt it


So this right here is where we make the point of "you don't know what you don't know". I can guarantee you @VFlutter and everyone else I've talked to on here for years knew exactly what I meant by this. I have no problem doing my job in full PPE considering I started my last shift with a 9 year old ran over by a car and ended it literally doing CPR on someone else that I've been taking to the hospital for years. I did so in the PPE that the situations required. It was a joke. One that was quite clearly missed. And all it resulted in was what? 6 pages of useless conversation.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 5, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> So this right here is where we make the point of "you don't know what you don't know". I can guarantee you @VFlutter and everyone else I've talked to on here for years knew exactly what I meant by this. I have no problem doing my job in full PPE considering I started my last shift with a 9 year old ran over by a car and ended it literally doing CPR on someone else that I've been taking to the hospital for years. I did so in the PPE that the situations required. It was a joke. One that was quite clearly missed. And all it resulted in was what? 6 pages of useless conversation.



What I said was I was sure you'd do your job...

Did that statement come off differently?


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I can't picture mel Brooks.  Only mel Gibson


Google search, do what you gotta do, but by God this is a travesty. //facepalms//

ETA: you do know I’m (partially) joking?..


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 5, 2020)

Blazing Saddles is a cinematic masterpiece


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 5, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> It was actually a very neat box with one dot on the outside of the box.


Sorry, this isn’t aimed at anyone, but all I envisioned was DeNiro:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 6, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Google search, do what you gotta do, but by God this is a travesty. //facepalms//
> 
> ETA: you do know I’m (partially) joking?..


Some people have had deprived childhoods...then again, it's not like Mel Brooks could ever make another movie without somebody being upset.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 6, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Some people have had deprived childhoods...then again, it's not like Mel Brooks could ever make another movie without somebody being upset.



Just imagine if Blazing Saddles came out in todays world...


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 6, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Some people have had deprived childhoods...then again, it's not like Mel Brooks could ever make another movie without somebody being upset.


Spaceballs will always have a special place in my 80’s-child-driven heart.


CALEMT said:


> Just imagine if Blazing Saddles came out in todays world...


Ha! Fat chance. #Triggered.

Anyhow, ending the night on a bit of Waylon Jennings—true country BTW—and a couple of drinks. Keep it light, everyone...


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 6, 2020)

2020 needs to chill already...









						Chernobyl radiation levels spike dramatically as forest fires burn in exclusion zone
					

Fires in Ukraine are more dangerous around Chernobyl, as the trees and plant life are still irradiated from the 1986 nuclear disaster.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 8, 2020)

Chimpie said:


> Hi.


Low.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 8, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Low.



To slow.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 8, 2020)

Well my temporary federal job is now permanent!  Woot!


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 8, 2020)

Until the RIF due to loss of funding...😆


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 8, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Until the RIF due to loss of funding...😆


Don't you wish that evil upon me Ricky Bobby!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 8, 2020)

My 6 folks on quarantine are mostly back. One guy tested positive and had a very mild case. 

According to projections, were doing better. No longer experiencing exponential growth in infection. We may be in batter shape, come June.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 8, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Well my temporary federal job is now permanent!  Woot!


@FederalMedic?...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 8, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> @FederalMedic?...


It's only intermittent so not a full time job by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 8, 2020)

I need another 6 pack.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 8, 2020)

We have less than a dozen Covid positive patients among 3 major hospitals (level 2's), census is drastically down across the board, and there is an article in the paper about our local healthcare workers "fighting coronavirus are exhausted".


Oooookay. 


Maybe Im becoming that old salty medic.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 8, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> We have less than a dozen Covid positive patients among 3 major hospitals (level 2's), census is drastically down across the board, and there is an article in the paper about our local healthcare workers "fighting coronavirus are exhausted".
> 
> 
> Oooookay.
> ...



We've got so many Corona pts here.  The CCT medics get them every shift.  The overflow tents are up at every hospital in preparation. A lot of rooms have been converted to negative pressure and are in use.  More coworkers are sick.  They don't have any more N95s my size. Etc.


----------



## Peak (Apr 8, 2020)

Hospitals around the city are canceling traveler contracts and canceling inpatient staff shifts. We have closed some of our floors because of low census. ED volumes around the state have plummeted.  

The peak was supposed to be two weeks ago, now we are being told it will be in a week or two... or maybe not at all. So much for this pandemic.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 9, 2020)

It’s the calm before the storm. China has a secondary outbreak, and given the incubation period it’s more than likely that we’ll see another outbreak as well.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 9, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> It’s the calm before the storm. China has a secondary outbreak, and given the incubation period it’s more than likely that we’ll see another outbreak as well.


  Does anyone actually trust Chinese numbers?


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 9, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Does anyone actually trust Chinese numbers?


//shrug// I like Chinese finger traps...


----------



## Peak (Apr 9, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> It’s the calm before the storm. China has a secondary outbreak, and given the incubation period it’s more than likely that we’ll see another outbreak as well.



So if China is 6 months out and still seeing outbreaks how long do we lock down for?


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 9, 2020)

Peak said:


> So if China is 6 months out and still seeing outbreaks how long do we lock down for?


Indefinitely. Better to just die. 

On a serious note,  would you refuse a COVID call for "safety". You have a mask and a working truck with the extra ventilation fan thing.  After the call you go back to base so they can decon the truck.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 9, 2020)

Peak said:


> So if China is 6 months out and still seeing outbreaks how long do we lock down for?



Your guess is as good as mine  All I know is that schools extended online studies until the end of this semester.


----------



## Peak (Apr 9, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Indefinitely. Better to just die.
> 
> On a serious note,  would you refuse a COVID call for "safety". You have a mask and a working truck with the extra ventilation fan thing.  After the call you go back to base so they can decon the truck.



We had a corona case a couple of months ago when supposedly COVID 19 had only made it to Seattle, that didn't get sub-typed because we were told that there was no way the diease could have already spread here. Several of the staff, myself included, got pretty sick for 2-3 weeks afterwards but we didn't get admitted and all recovered with OTC meds. We have been told that there is no ability to test us with a titer at this point, so we have no idea what we were all actually infected with; that being said we all got diagnosed with viral syndromes and secondary pneumonia. 

I highly suspect that was COVID 19, that we have no idea what the community spread really is, and the disease isn't as bad as people make it out to be. 

No, I wouldn't refuse a call for safety. That being said I really don't worry that much about dying from COVID or any other contagious disease. I'm statistically more likely to die this year from being hit by a drunk driver than of dying from COVID given my age and general health. I'm even more likely to get diagnosed with a secondary leukemia from all of the chemo I've given over the years than die of COVID, and we have lost young nurses to leukemia before. Wash your hands, wear a mask, and keep living your life.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 9, 2020)

Peak said:


> So if China is 6 months out and still seeing outbreaks how long do we lock down for?


Till someone puts a dollar value on life and determines a lockdown is no longer economically feasable.


----------



## Peak (Apr 9, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Till someone puts a dollar value on life and determines a lockdown is no longer economically feasable.



Even beyond the financial situation. What is quality of life if everyone is locked in their homes for 6+ months? Is it worth wasting 6 months or a year of your life to delay an infection that at this point the vast majority of the world population is going to get?

And to the financial piece, how do you pay for 6 months (or more) of lock down? Even in a truly communistic society there is still work that needs to be done, and money/labor cannot simply be produced by the government for thinks like growing and distributing food, keeping utilities and other public infrastructure functioning, and so on. A stimulus check from the government is all money that needs to come from somewhere.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 9, 2020)

Peak said:


> We had a corona case a couple of months ago when supposedly COVID 19 had only made it to Seattle, that didn't get sub-typed because we were told that there was no way the diease could have already spread here. Several of the staff, myself included, got pretty sick for 2-3 weeks afterwards but we didn't get admitted and all recovered with OTC meds. We have been told that there is no ability to test us with a titer at this point, so we have no idea what we were all actually infected with; that being said we all got diagnosed with viral syndromes and secondary pneumonia.
> 
> I highly suspect that was COVID 19, that we have no idea what the community spread really is, and the disease isn't as bad as people make it out to be.
> 
> No, I wouldn't refuse a call for safety. That being said I really don't worry that much about dying from COVID or any other contagious disease. I'm statistically more likely to die this year from being hit by a drunk driver than of dying from COVID given my age and general health. I'm even more likely to get diagnosed with a secondary leukemia from all of the chemo I've given over the years than die of COVID, and we have lost young nurses to leukemia before. Wash your hands, wear a mask, and keep living your life.



Oh, I wasn't asking for me.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 9, 2020)

I think y'all know I'm more likely (terms of probably) to go off half cocked towards "danger" rather than away,  even if it's not the best option.  

Yet another day with no COVID pts. *sigh*


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 9, 2020)

Peak said:


> Even beyond the financial situation. What is quality of life if everyone is locked in their homes for 6+ months? Is it worth wasting 6 months or a year of your life to delay an infection that at this point the vast majority of the world population is going to get?
> 
> And to the financial piece, how do you pay for 6 months (or more) of lock down? Even in a truly communistic society there is still work that needs to be done, and money/labor cannot simply be produced by the government for thinks like growing and distributing food, keeping utilities and other public infrastructure functioning, and so on. A stimulus check from the government is all money that needs to come from somewhere.



There is a [conspiracy] theory going around in regards of the stimulus. Long story short - the money is coming from federal reserve banks; but the curious thing is that these banks are actually privately owned and do not really answer to the government. The theory is that these banks create money out of thin air (cryptocurrency), and since the numbers aren’t backed up by any real world value - once the state of emergency is over, the gov’ment will have to bail out the banks and we’re gonna face yet another Great Depression.


----------



## Peak (Apr 9, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> There is a [conspiracy] theory going around in regards of the stimulus. Long story short - the money is coming from federal reserve banks; but the curious thing is that these banks are actually privately owned and do not really answer to the government. The theory is that these banks create money out of thin air (cryptocurrency), and since the numbers aren’t backed up by any real world value - once the state of emergency is over, the gov’ment will have to bail out the banks and we’re gonna face yet another Great Depression.



On a non-conspiracy side, even if money is essentially printed from nothing you end up devaluing currency and will worsen a recession/depression. Or it is debt that we pay back in taxes, reduced services, et cetera. There is no free lunch.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 9, 2020)

Peak said:


> On a non-conspiracy side, even if money is essentially printed from nothing you end up devaluing currency and will worsen a recession/depression. Or it is debt that we pay back in taxes, reduced services, et cetera. There is no free lunch.



That’s the whole point. The taxes are going to be as high as those in socialist countries and since the inflation ratio will be at all times high, all our savings will be worth nothing.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 9, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> There is a [conspiracy] theory going around in regards of the stimulus. Long story short - the money is coming from federal reserve banks; but the curious thing is that these banks are actually privately owned and do not really answer to the government. The theory is that these banks create money out of thin air (cryptocurrency), and since the numbers aren’t backed up by any real world value - once the state of emergency is over, the gov’ment will have to bail out the banks and we’re gonna face yet another Great Depression.


The federal reserve bought government debt, whether they created that money out of thin air I dont know.


----------



## Peak (Apr 9, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> That’s the whole point. The taxes are going to be as high as those in socialist countries and since the inflation ratio will be at all times high, all our savings will be worth nothing.



I don't think taxes are going to be as high as socialist countries, although really you have to consider the degree of socialism we are talking about. 

In a country like Sweden I'd be paying 60% (as well as many members of this board) just in income taxes. Here in the US I pay about 30% for federal, state, and city income taxes. 

In the US roughly 40% of the population are already on government funded insurance (medicare, medicaid, VA, indigent care programs, tricare, et cetera).

Also if you look at things like universal basic income in countries that are or have tried it that it is usually an amount so small that it doesn't or barely allows for meeting truely basic needs, and nothing even close to what we would consider to be our standard of living.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 9, 2020)

Peak said:


> So if China is 6 months out and still seeing outbreaks how long do we lock down for?


This is exactly the question. The answer is we don’t. Doesn’t matter how long you lock it down for- once everyone comes out of their #stayinside stuff guess where they are going (with their $1200).... bars, movies, restaurants, concerts, etc etc etc.... yet COVID will still be there waiting.

The curve is flattened, hospitals are prepared, supplies are being manufactured, and we know who this virus targets the most after 1.5M cases.... Let’s roll already. This virus isn’t going away, yet the longer we keep up these lockdowns the longer the recovery will be for the nation economically.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 9, 2020)

Peak said:


> The peak was supposed to be two weeks ago, now we are being told it will be in a week or two... or maybe not at all. So much for this pandemic.


Or, because the vast number of people staying home, physical distancing, is leading to a reduction in people getting infected.... maybe? 


Peak said:


> I highly suspect that was COVID 19, that we have no idea what the community spread really is, and the disease isn't as bad as people make it out to be.


I don't know.... nearly 13,000 deaths in less than four months from a new disease.... "Bad" is relative I guess. 


GMCmedic said:


> Till someone puts a dollar value on life and determines a lockdown is no longer economically feasable.


We all know that's already happened.


SandpitMedic said:


> The curve is flattened, hospitals are prepared, supplies are being manufactured,


Flattening, getting caught up, manufacturing... but yeah, it's getting better. 

Let me also say this: There are different points of view on COVID19, through the eyes of:
General public - outside looking in as they watch Netflix, tired of being at home
EMS - transporting cases to the hospital (vast majority are self transporting)
Police - non healthcare workers that out among the public all day every day
Hospital - packed EDs, lack of PPE, lack of training and preparation
Public health - not enough staff to investigate all of these cases
etc


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 9, 2020)

And I'll add this before I climb back up my tree...

Society has a way of measuring how bad something is by the number of deaths. Hurricanes, tornadoes, flu seasons, pandemic outbreaks, etc. They don't see the daily toll it takes on those who are injured, ill, or those on the front lines. We are different because we are on the front lines, but sometimes we become jaded too.

Hang in there. We're all affected by this differently.


----------



## Peak (Apr 9, 2020)

Chimpie said:


> Or, because the vast number of people staying home, physical distancing, is leading to a reduction in people getting infected.... maybe?
> 
> I don't know.... nearly 13,000 deaths in less than four months from a new disease.... "Bad" is relative I guess.
> 
> ...





Chimpie said:


> And I'll add this before I climb back up my tree...
> 
> Society has a way of measuring how bad something is by the number of deaths. Hurricanes, tornadoes, flu seasons, pandemic outbreaks, etc. They don't see the daily toll it takes on those who are injured, ill, or those on the front lines. We are different because we are on the front lines, but sometimes we become jaded too.
> 
> Hang in there. We're all affected by this differently.



It's not being jaded, it's having a real perspective. 

Do you know how many people across the world die from rotovirus every year? It's about half a million. 

Flu kills well over a half million every year. 

Add in all of the deaths from malaria, dengue fever, RSV, human metapeumo, para flu, h flu, CMV, rabies, small pox, measles, cholera, e coli, coxsackie, viral hepatitis, and the myriad of other mosquito borne illness and you are well in the millions. 

There are two things very unique that complicate social impact of COVID 19.

 One is that we have no reliable statistical model. Likely there is somewhere in the realm of at least 2-10 times the number of reported infections. This means that we are far beyond any real possibility of containment, it is now going to be a perenial community human reservoired disease just like flu or RSV. It also likely has a fatality rate that is 5-10% of what is currently published. 

Two is that unlike most modern infectious diseases this has been just as deadly to first world countries and there isn't a lot we can do about it. Some patients get better with supportive care, but that's the same essentially every infectious disease. Any of the current experimental treatments like plaquenil and transfusions at this point are just that, and the current data is entirely anecdotal. I have little ability to reasonably project any disease course to my patients. 

Also, people seem to be amazed by the things that good ICUs, PICUs, and NICUs have been doing for a long time. Things like lung protective ventilation, proning, and fluid sparing resuscitation are not new. Proactive intubation is not new. Running high pressures on a conventional vent is not new.


----------



## Peak (Apr 9, 2020)

Also I want to say that currently the sickest patient in our hospital right now is not infected with COVID. In the past month we have had close to a hundred patients pass from various disease, those from covid are very much in the single digits. Of all of our intubated unit patients the COVID group makes up well less than 10% of that.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 9, 2020)

VFlutter said:


>


Are you in Illinois? How many Arch bases are over there?


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 9, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Are you in Illinois? How many Arch bases are over there?



Yeah I am in Granite City, IL. We have Sparta, Carbondale, Highland, Litchfield, and Effigham in the ARCH program for Illinois. Other Air Methods in Northern Illinois are Saints, REACT, Airlife, UCAN, and Lifestar.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 9, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Yeah I am in Granite City, IL. We have Sparta, Carbondale, Highland, Litchfield, and Effigham in the ARCH program for Illinois. Other Air Methods in Northern Illinois are Saints, REACT, Airlife, and Lifestar.


I only knew of Effingham and carbondale, but always assumed there were others. Effingham comes to our base hospital occasionally. Airlife in Olney comes in more often. Back when my base was still air methods (before my time) they did a lot of roll over for ARCH.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 9, 2020)

So this morning my deployment breakfast was steel cut cold oatmeal, a banana, and apple juice. 
They left out the yogurt. 
Savages.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 9, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> So this morning my deployment breakfast was steel cut cold oatmeal, a banana, and apple juice.
> They left out the yogurt.
> Savages.



File a complaint.  Don't let them do you like that.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 9, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> They left out the yogurt.



Gotta have my yogurt, deal breaker send me home.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 9, 2020)

Yesterday I started the shift I gas station in some lady was pooping in front of the bushes. Additionally my partner accidentally off the primaries on. 

Later, while on post,  I saw a dog run through traffic with a collar on. It seemed kind of familiar but I couldn't really place it. Then I realized I'd seen an ad yesterday on a lost pet group on Facebook for a dog that could be this 1. I looked it up and they both had the same color collar on and we're the same breed. I went looking for it for like 40 minutes and could not find it. The owner also came over and could not find it.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 9, 2020)

Chimpie said:


> And I'll add this before I climb back up my tree...
> 
> Society has a way of measuring how bad something is by the number of deaths.


How about the downstream effects? Business shuttered, retirements lost, agricultural disarray, mortgages upside down, increased suicides, etc etc. 

At some point the priority needs to be doing the least amount of harm to the greatest amount of people. We are well enough into this now that it is doing more harm to continue the lockdown outside of the major epicenters of densely populated urban areas.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 9, 2020)

Where is William Wallace when you need him?


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 9, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Where is William Wallace when you need him?


Who?


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 9, 2020)

Does a lp15 talk to you to tell you to shock. As a basic, how do I know?


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 9, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Who?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 9, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Does a lp15 talk to you to tell you to shock. As a basic, how do I know?


If you use it in the AED mode then it will tell you just like a normal AED. If it’s not in AED mode then it will not tell you. At that point it is up to the clinician to analyze and defibrillate and decide how many joules to use.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 9, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> If you use it in the AED mode then it will tell you just like a normal AED. If it’s not in AED mode then it will not tell you. At that point it is up to the clinician to analyze and defibrillate and decide how many joules to use.



Are joule increments a BLS skill.  That was not gone over in school at all.  😅

Pretty sure that's a medic


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 9, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Are joule increments a BLS skill.  That was not gone over in school at all.  😅
> 
> Pretty sure that's a medic


I would say generally that would be correct (it is for my area) however I am sure there is a system out there that allows EMTs to do it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 9, 2020)

Just wanted to say thanks to the Miami-Dade hazmat team that helped me today on FL-821.

That is all.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 9, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Who?



SMH...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 9, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> How about the downstream effects? Business shuttered, retirements lost, agricultural disarray, mortgages upside down, increased suicides, etc etc.
> 
> At some point the priority needs to be doing the least amount of harm to the greatest amount of people. We are well enough into this now that it is doing more harm to continue the lockdown outside of the major epicenters of densely populated urban areas.


This was such a bad idea on so many levels, I don't even know where to start.

However, once it's over and wasn't anywhere close to the apocalyptic event that the authoritarians promised it would be, all that will do is confirm the priors of everyone who believed it was necessary to destroy our economy, put millions of people out of work, and dramatically increase our already outrageous federal debt.

See!?! We TOLD YOU THIS WOULD WORK!! IF WE DIDN"T WRECK THE ECONOMY AND COUNTLESS LIVELIHOODS, MILLIONS WOULD HAVE DIED!!!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 9, 2020)

I’m glad I never fully retracted my nothing burger statement. It is indeed a something burger for the economy and in some other aspects DUE to the unnecessary overwhelming response.

As far as being this deadly pandemic...sticking to mostly nothing burger. In some specific urban places it went red hot, but in most of the rest of the world not so much.

I fear this will be all be taken as a crying wolf story when the real mankind killer makes its entrance. A good many will say, “we’re not doing what we did in 2020.”


----------



## Peak (Apr 9, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> I fear this will be all be taken as a crying wolf story when the real mankind killer makes its entrance. A good many will say, “we’re not doing what we did in 2020.”



💯


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 9, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> I fear this will be all be taken as a crying wolf story when the real mankind killer makes its entrance. A good many will say, “we’re not doing what we did in 2020.”


Either that, or the opposite. A precedent has been set and it will be even easier going forward for the government to exert extraordinary control in reaction to any siginificant threat, real or exaggerated, and for the populace to be OK with it.

Will this be the new norm for every unusually bad flu season?


----------



## Tigger (Apr 9, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I think y'all know I'm more likely (terms of probably) to go off half cocked towards "danger" rather than away,  even if it's not the best option.
> 
> Yet another day with no COVID pts. *sigh*


The fact that you posted this is insane. This is not admirable. This makes you a liability, and the kind of liability that hurts coworkers and patients. Some introspection would go a long way. Reply if you want, I think I am done here.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 9, 2020)

Also, for those of you firmly in the "this is a nothing event camp," maybe you're right. Maybe you aren't. I have no idea. I think proving the negative is going to be awfully hard here.

For many of us who did work in areas that got hit hard (my county did though not like some of the coastal cities), this was/is miserable. I don't think our many of the community's actions were an overreaction either. The initial volume was not sustainable and while I think a targeted solution would have worked better, something had to happen. Coming here every day to a forum of EMS professionals just to hear how stupid the response is is frankly disheartening. This last month of work has been the worst I can remember, wondering if we are doing enough to both be ready and to protect our people.

Glad it wasn't as bad for you I guess?


----------



## Peak (Apr 9, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Also, for those of you firmly in the "this is a nothing event camp," maybe you're right. Maybe you aren't. I have no idea. I think proving the negative is going to be awfully hard here.
> 
> For many of us who did work in areas that got hit hard (my county did though not like some of the coastal cities), this was/is miserable. I don't think our many of the community's actions were an overreaction either. The initial volume was not sustainable and while I think a targeted solution would have worked better, something had to happen. Coming here every day to a forum of EMS professionals just to hear how stupid the response is is frankly disheartening. This last month of work has been the worst I can remember, wondering if we are doing enough to both be ready and to protect our people.
> 
> Glad it wasn't as bad for you I guess?



Most of the issues that EPCO had were due to poor hospital resource management and a lack of adequate mutual aid structure. There were many similarly populated counties that took th he same hit but didn't struggle nearly as much. It's the land of refusing to pay for any taxes, and in return having limited services.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 9, 2020)

Some places got hit worse than others. Shutting down schools and restaurants and business and agriculture and manufacturing in areas that didn’t is what I am referring to when I say it was an over reaction.

I come from a very very busy system during any given flu season, tourist season, or plain old weekend. Hospitals overwhelmed, patients on insulin drips or transfusions in hallway beds, ICU holds for72+ hours, EMS level zero all day every day...

I’m not saying that COVID didn’t catch some agencies, systems, hospitals, or departments with their pants down... I’m just saying it wasn’t worth suiciding the economy and who knows what else.

As far as who was right- we will never really know and it will be awfully hard to prove either way. My fear of crying wolf holds true to me. Although, sheep may fall in line next time a gnarly flu season hits... sadly.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 9, 2020)

Also- this is coming from a guy who is actively trying to jump into the frying pan of NYC... for being such a drastic disaster it sure is hard to get a gig there.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 9, 2020)

Tigger said:


> The fact that you posted this is insane. This is not admirable. This makes you a liability, and the kind of liability that hurts coworkers and patients. Some introspection would go a long way. Reply if you want, I think I am done here.



Sure.  I'll reply.

The thought I'd had in mind was in between two choices of either doing my job ot not.  I tongue in cheek mentioned half cocked,  because based on prior conversations here,  y'all have mentioned that I take things too personally like I think I'm attacked.  So I decided to not assume that and act a little more casual. 

In actuality I'm definitely one of the more cautious people out there. Especially after the incident with my leg. 

I'm not satisfied with "Eh, I'm sure it will be fine" and hope nothing goes wrong when we can make sure it doesn't by doing small things or being prepared. 

I could go on but again I'm wondering if I'm wasting my breath.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 9, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I could go on but again I'm wondering if I'm wasting my breath.


Yeh. Some things are better left unsaid.

@Tigger sounds like he’s one of the people on here who’s area has suffered the worst from this, yet you felt the need to comment.

Remember a bit ago when someone suggested the word of the day be tact?

This isn’t an attack on you personally, per se, I just can’t help but wonder how many co-workers in the “hot zones” won’t end up psychologically impaired, long-term.

Count your blessings. I do.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 9, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Yeh. Some things are better left unsaid.
> 
> @Tigger sounds like he’s one of the people on here who’s area has suffered the worst from this, yet you felt the need to comment.
> 
> ...



Suffered the worst from COVID, careless partners or me? Legitimately asking. 

I feel as if it doesn't matter what I say anymore,  it's wrong.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 10, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Suffered the worst from COVID, careless partners or me? Legitimately asking.
> 
> I feel as if it doesn't matter what I say anymore,  it's wrong.


You guys are all still bickering after pages and pages of this.

@DragonClaw We've all been in your shoes before. Personally, I've seen you say some stupid things on here, but it's not anything I wouldn't expect out of a new and inexperienced EMT. _Most_ of us have been in your shoes before. Some of us are trying to warn you not to embarrass yourself or make the same mistake as we have, but I do feel like some people here are going overboard with it as well. You're fine.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 10, 2020)

I hate school.  So ready to be done.  Not sure how I'm going to pull everything off in 4 weeks.  But it will happen.  I just care to pass.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 10, 2020)

Lol, bickering? @Aprz you’re the one still complaining about being a “fake paramedic”.

I’m just hoping one day people like @DragonClaw really do wake up.

I think that’s the sediment generally shared by people wanting to see the “good” in the next generations to be. Not pushing them aside in spite of what they perceive as such.

@PotatoMedic you got this.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 10, 2020)

Peak said:


> Most of the issues that EPCO had were due to poor hospital resource management and a lack of adequate mutual aid structure. There were many similarly populated counties that took th he same hit but didn't struggle nearly as much. It's the land of refusing to pay for any taxes, and in return having limited services.


Which is of approximately zero recourse to those of us on the trucks. I’m not sure what mutual aid has to do with it, we keep up but at significant cost to other functions. Not to mention several sets of awful weather to compound it. I’m exhausted. The department is exhausted. We have an old community that has the financial means to move about. I doubt we are done dealing with it here, even if it is a tiny microcosm of the whole situation, it is still sucky. And I know there are plenty of places much like us, feeling the same.
We are acutely aware of the obvious lackings of the local system, we get to live them every shift.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 10, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Which is of approximately zero recourse to those of us on the trucks. I’m not sure what mutual aid has to do with it, we keep up but at significant cost to other functions. Not to mention several sets of awful weather to compound it. I’m exhausted. The department is exhausted. We have an old community that has the financial means to move about. I doubt we are done dealing with it here, even if it is a tiny microcosm of the whole situation, it is still sucky. And I know there are plenty of places much like us, feeling the same.
> We are acutely aware of the obvious lackings of the local system, we get to live them every shift.


As I’d previously mentioned. A very smart and knowledgeable individual. Perhaps even a good prehospital provider, maybe in the past more so?

But prehospital and in-hospital face different priorities perhaps? There’s no doubt all providers are being challenged though.

I’m sure @Peak and many other in-hospital providers both on this forum and not are suffering the same level of exhaustion, brother.

Hang in there, be safe, do what you do. It is not unnoticed or in vein.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 10, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> I hate school. So ready to be done. Not sure how I'm going to pull everything off in 4 weeks. But it will happen. I just care to pass.



Same here. Having statistics in my last semester is like adding an insult to an injury, especially with this transition to e-studies. Don’t care for a high grade, just care to pass.


----------



## Peak (Apr 10, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Which is of approximately zero recourse to those of us on the trucks. I’m not sure what mutual aid has to do with it, we keep up but at significant cost to other functions. Not to mention several sets of awful weather to compound it. I’m exhausted. The department is exhausted. We have an old community that has the financial means to move about. I doubt we are done dealing with it here, even if it is a tiny microcosm of the whole situation, it is still sucky. And I know there are plenty of places much like us, feeling the same.
> We are acutely aware of the obvious lackings of the local system, we get to live them every shift.



Has your department reached out to any other departments to deploy an ambulance in district? Is CSFD running their ambulances? What about EACH? Is anyone staffing all of the extra ambulances in black forest, fountain, hanover, et cetera? Has AMR brought in extra staff or ambulances?

I'm sure that ya'll are running more calls, but that doesn't mean that it is a result of simply seeing more patients.

@VentMonkey I have the joy of helping to organize much of our response at a hospital and system level. FYI no hospital in EPCO is on any kind of ICU or ED capacity advisory or divert, nor have they had any signficiant amount of advisory in the past few weeks. The stress on EMS has been strictly based on EMS preparedness.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2020)

Our system is both preparing for it and at the same time not. Due to the current lower call volume the county ambulance provider has cut 4 shifts per division so a total of 12 shifts cut from the schedule. The local hospitals have been calling nurses off for low census.

At the same time the county health department/feds have set up 1 field hospital and is currently in the process of converting an old Sears building into a 125 bed field hospital.

The craziest thing to happen so far was a SNF with 88 patients (some positive for COVID along with a couple of staff members also positive) where the nursing staff stopped going to work and taking care of the patients. So all 88 patients had to be transferred by ambulances to other SNFs/Hospitals/etc.

Our date for when we are supposed to hit our “peak” keeps getting changed. It was supposed to be this week and then it was pushed to next week. The latest update is mid-may. At least a lot of our agencies are now finding and obtaining additional PPE.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 10, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, bickering? @Aprz you’re the one still complaining about being a “fake paramedic”.


Want to know something hilarious about that? I think I brought it up once this year, once two years ago, and then several times four years ago just after being called fake. I really don't bring it up all the time. It's hilarious the reaction I get every time I do bring it up. When I do bring it up, I'm just joking and trolling. Probably the same people who chant about needing thick skin to be in this field are the people who get worked up over it, haha. There's probably a dozen of you that know me in real life, have worked with me, and one of you guys even interviewed me. In the middle of the interview, they asked "Are you Aprz from EMTLife?" Pretty surreal. It's actually not hard to figure out who I am, and I believe I am a very well known paramedic in the Bay Area unfortunately. I don't care if the rest of you think I am fake.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 10, 2020)

Aprz said:


> Want to know something hilarious about that? I think I brought it up once this year, once two years ago, and then several times four years ago just after being called fake. I really don't bring it up all the time. It's hilarious the reaction I get every time I do bring it up. When I do bring it up, I'm just joking and trolling. Probably the same people who chant about needing thick skin to be in this field are the people who get worked up over it, haha. There's probably a dozen of you that know me in real life, have worked with me, and one of you guys even interviewed me. In the middle of the interview, they asked "Are you Aprz from EMTLife?" Pretty surreal. It's actually not hard to figure out who I am, and I believe I am a very well known paramedic in the Bay Area unfortunately. I don't care if the rest of you think I am fake.



Fake? Why would anyone think that? (Legit asking, no sarcasm)


----------



## Aprz (Apr 10, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Fake? Why would anyone think that? (Legot asking, no sarcasm)


We were talking about atrial tachyarrhythmias. One of the treatment is a drug called Diltiazem, which is in the paramedic national scope. It's not a common paramedic drug in California (I'm a California paramedic). I asked about giving it and it's bolus dose, and that's when people thought something was fishy with me. One other member did point out that it is not a common drug in California, but it was enough to make people think I was the next meth head Rob, I mean... medicRob, Sasha, or MrBrown (I guess never blatantly said he was a paramedic, but people felt like he was faking by allowing people to believe that, or something like that?). We had a string of people who were very vocal about science, advancing EMS, and a lot of them turned out to be fake. There used to be a lot more drama here, haha. It's honestly toned down a lot here, and I kind of feel like a lot of members who post here are more stereotypical of Fire/EMS arguing about the basics like having thick skin and boots probably because we are mostly made up of real EMTs and paramedics now, lol!


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 10, 2020)

Aprz said:


> but it was enough to make people think I was the next meth head Rob, I mean... medicRob, Sasha, or MrBrown (I guess never blatantly said he was a paramedic, but people felt like he was faking by allowing people to believe that, or something like that?).



What is this referencing?



Aprz said:


> We had a string of people who were very vocal about science, advancing EMS, and a lot of them turned out to be fake.



On this website or in your area?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 10, 2020)

Are you talking about HandsomeRob? I haven’t heard of him in a while...


----------



## Aprz (Apr 10, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What is this referencing?


Those are the names of people here who turned out not to be paramedics. Two of them blatantly lied while one just never told people he wasn't a paramedic.



DragonClaw said:


> On this website or in your area?


All here on EMTLife.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 10, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> Are you talking about HandsomeRob? I haven’t heard of him in a while...


HandsomeRob/NVRob wasn't a fake paramedic. There is a post that talks about why he doesn't post here anymore, but I think some of us agreed it was personal and let the post die. I never met him real life, but I think he was a good paramedic. I asked him questions about getting hired at his agency when I was considering leaving California.

medicRob pretended to be a flight nurse/paramedic. He had a lot of knowledge in chemistry. I think he even had a dedicated part of EMTLife like a podcast or something if I recall right. He was discovered when someone tried to visit where he claimed he worked, such a position didn't exist, and nobody knew him. Turned out he was just an EMT and got some **** working at a music festival thing I think?


----------



## Peak (Apr 10, 2020)

Aprz said:


> We were talking about atrial tachyarrhythmias. One of the treatment is a drug called Diltiazem, which is in the paramedic national scope. It's not a common paramedic drug in California (I'm a California paramedic). I asked about giving it and it's bolus dose, and that's when people thought something was fishy with me. One other member did point out that it is not a common drug in California, but it was enough to make people think I was the next meth head Rob, I mean... medicRob, Sasha, or MrBrown (I guess never blatantly said he was a paramedic, but people felt like he was faking by allowing people to believe that, or something like that?). We had a string of people who were very vocal about science, advancing EMS, and a lot of them turned out to be fake. There used to be a lot more drama here, haha. It's honestly toned down a lot here, and I kind of feel like a lot of members who post here are more stereotypical of Fire/EMS arguing about the basics like having thick skin and boots probably because we are mostly made up of real EMTs and paramedics now, lol!



Or it goes the opposite way and you get called being out of touch with the field when you have too high of expectations for medics. Or you get accused of not understanding adult medicine because you suggest solutions that are predominantly used in peds cardiac, many of which are now being used with adults in this covid crisis...


----------



## Aprz (Apr 10, 2020)

Peak said:


> Or it goes the opposite way and you get called being out of touch with the field when you have too high of expectations for medics. Or you get accused of not understanding adult medicine because you suggest solutions that are predominantly used in peds cardiac, many of which are now being used with adults in this covid crisis...


Don't you know that we are suppose to tear each other down in this field? You must be a fake paramedic too!


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 10, 2020)

I preached this back in 2004, and maybe it's time to start preaching it again:

WE NEED MORE MENTORS! Both on here (EMTLIFE) and out in the field.

We need to build people up. Train them. Develop them. Help the become a great EMT or Medic. 

We need to keep working on becoming better. As employees, as employers, as command staff.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 10, 2020)

Chimpie said:


> I preached this back in 2004, and maybe it's time to start preaching it again:
> 
> WE NEED MORE MENTORS! Both on here (EMTLIFE) and out in the field.
> 
> ...



As long as people actually want to be mentored...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 10, 2020)

Chimpie said:


> I preached this back in 2004, and maybe it's time to start preaching it again:
> 
> WE NEED MORE MENTORS! Both on here (EMTLIFE) and out in the field.
> 
> ...


That’s a great thought, but everybody already knows everything, so.....


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 10, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> county ambulance provider has cut 4 shifts per division so a total of 12 shifts cut from the schedule.



Leave it to AMR to do the most AMR thing ever.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Leave it to AMR to do the most AMR thing ever.


You know AMR, once they hit a compliance of 95% they start cutting units to save money until the compliance drops and then they bring back all the units and start offering double time...


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 10, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You know AMR, once they hit a compliance of 95% they start cutting units to save money until the compliance drops and then they bring back all the units and start offering double time...


They cut every single BLS unit one day


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 10, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Leave it to AMR to do the most AMR thing ever.


We are doing the same thing in a way. If there are open slots, they're just not getting approved. Just sucks, because I'll either get an hour long nap or run back to back calls requiring me to actually do work. The latter is when this short staffing hurts.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 10, 2020)

Peak said:


> Has your department reached out to any other departments to deploy an ambulance in district? Is CSFD running their ambulances? What about EACH? Is anyone staffing all of the extra ambulances in black forest, fountain, hanover, et cetera? Has AMR brought in extra staff or ambulances?
> 
> I'm sure that ya'll are running more calls, but that doesn't mean that it is a result of simply seeing more patients.
> 
> @VentMonkey I have the joy of helping to organize much of our response at a hospital and system level. FYI no hospital in EPCO is on any kind of ICU or ED capacity advisory or divert, nor have they had any signficiant amount of advisory in the past few weeks. The stress on EMS has been strictly based on EMS preparedness.


We aren’t actually running more calls. Volume is down by quite a bit. I am aware of what the divert statuses are, I can see them on the screen quite easily.

Our time on task has skyrocketed and that is what the staff killer is. Only one provider (the paramedic) in the house to do an assessment and then dispo the patient. Home care arrangements take a while. Refusals take longer to avoid contamination. We’re doing tele medicine with our medical control of we want. If we do transport, the crew is responsible for the full decon process that occurs at the hospital. Not to mention the hours spent at the station working on policy or solutions with non traditional materials. I want to pull our fire medics off engines and put them on the ambulances to split the workload but if a crew gets exposed we’ll burn through our paramedic ranks very fast so I don’t know what the answer is. At least if I or the other ambulancego out we have people to step in right now.

It’s a smallish department with limited admin resources. We can’t even pool with the neighbors as they are even farther behind and just await us to come up with a solution. BF, Wescott, they all just ride our coattails. 

None of the county departments are up staffing as they don’t have the staff. Black Forest and Falcon barely have the people to staff their regular trucks and often are often dropping units. AMR is doing ok as they can send BLS to alpha calls now. CSFD took all of their ambulances out of service and added an engine company for reasons I will never understand. Security can’t handle their own call volume anyway as they keep taking over transports for other districts without adding staff. EACH won’t run off base. Fountain only recently started paying people at night so I doubt they’ll have the money to upstaff.
This system has always been a bit ragged and of course it’s magnified now. I don’t think anyone is surprised by it. But for me and my guys, we’re on our own for the foreseeable as none of this is getting fixed anytime soon.
But again, it means literally nothing to say “the system is weak and now they’re paying the price.” No ****. I ride in a red truck with a blue shirt. Until those colors change, my ability to make substantive and rapid change is...limited. The best I can do is try to work to protect the line folks and that’s what keeps me up at night.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 10, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Leave it to AMR to do the most AMR thing ever.


Very happy my op refuses to cut even BLS right now.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 10, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> As long as people actually want to be mentored...





Remi said:


> That’s a great thought, but everybody already knows everything, so.....


DING DING!!!


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 10, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You know AMR, once they hit a compliance of 95% they start cutting units to save money until the compliance drops and then they bring back all the units and start offering double time...



Yeah... ain't my problem anymore lol. 



Tigger said:


> Very happy my op refuses to cut even BLS right now.



IIRC your division is a pretty densely populated area, that probably helps.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 10, 2020)

Has anyone used buttons like these before. I only once got the lights or siren to work.  I don't know what combination of buttons to hit. 



https://imgur.com/a/kRysRMm


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 10, 2020)

Just push every button until something happens.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 10, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Just push every button until something happens.



Believe me, I have. More than thrice


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 10, 2020)

Oh.  You have to be in drive on this truck. That's a new one.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 10, 2020)

Great to see the same old argument continues.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 10, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Yeah... ain't my problem anymore lol.
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC your division is a pretty densely populated area, that probably helps.





CALEMT said:


> Yeah... ain't my problem anymore lol.
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC your division is a pretty densely populated area, that probably helps.


The city is 180 square miles and the rural response area is 1200 square miles. But the rural part is so sparse that we only post one “county” car.

I think the silver lining is a new a contract for the city starting soon and the ops manager wants to make sure we can handle it ahead of when it starts. BLS doing alpha calls is also new last month so I think they’re keeping BLS on to beta it a bit more.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 10, 2020)

I need a damn haircut.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 10, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I need a damn haircut.


I do too


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 10, 2020)

One time... in Band Camp...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 10, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> One time... in Band Camp...


Are you sure it was just once 😅


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 10, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I need a damn haircut.


Caved and did my own.... 

Turned out pretty good. Might save some more cash going forward.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 10, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> Caved and did my own....
> 
> Turned out pretty good. Might save some more cash going forward.


 
Probably isn’t that hard when you use a wahl clipper and a 0.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 10, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Probably isn’t that hard when you use a wahl clipper and a 0.


It works, you dont see me talking about needing a haircut.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 10, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> It works, you dont see me talking about needing a haircut.



Yeah I'm not doing that to my hair


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 10, 2020)

I went with short but not 0

I still need style for when this Boogaloo kicks off.

California has declared itself a nation-state by the Governors order.

President Newsom! He didn't coin that term but it is trending on social media... hahahaha.
That's a hard genie to put back in the bottle.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 10, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> I went with short but not 0
> 
> I still need style for when this Boogaloo kicks off.
> 
> ...



Just think about all the savings on hair care products ! And the reduction in electricity bill, no more fan dryers - just buff it up with a towel


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 10, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> I went with short but not 0
> 
> I still need style for when this Boogaloo kicks off.
> 
> ...



Your haircut needs to be higher and tighter for the large ice domicile.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 10, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> I went with short but not 0
> 
> I still need style for when this Boogaloo kicks off.
> 
> ...


Im sure he wouldnt hesitate to buy all that PPE with Federal money though.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 10, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Probably isn’t that hard when you use a wahl clipper and a 0.





GMCmedic said:


> It works, you dont see me talking about needing a haircut.


I shaved my head for many years, and saved a ton on haircuts and upkeep. Ultimately I got tired of the look.


SandpitMedic said:


> Caved and did my own....
> 
> Turned out pretty good. Might save some more cash going forward.


You are a braver man than I, sir. I bought some steel scissors to trim around the edges of my hairline til the non-essential ban lifts.

That said, if I’m going into the warmer months with this shag I will be taking this back down to the boot-camp special.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 10, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> That said, if I’m going into the warmer months with this shag I will be taking this back down


 
Lol I do the same. High fade in the winter months. Skin fade in the summer.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 10, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Also, for those of you firmly in the "this is a nothing event camp," maybe you're right. Maybe you aren't. I have no idea. I think proving the negative is going to be awfully hard here.
> 
> For many of us who did work in areas that got hit hard (my county did though not like some of the coastal cities), this was/is miserable. I don't think our many of the community's actions were an overreaction either. The initial volume was not sustainable and while I think a targeted solution would have worked better, something had to happen. Coming here every day to a forum of EMS professionals just to hear how stupid the response is is frankly disheartening. This last month of work has been the worst I can remember, wondering if we are doing enough to both be ready and to protect our people.
> 
> Glad it wasn't as bad for you I guess?



I am sincerely sorry that you and so many other people are experiencing such a challenging time. Tens of thousands of people are becoming ill, and many thousands are dying. A great many healthcare professionals are being overworked to the point of extreme physical and emotional exhaustion. I have never and would never describe that as a _nothing_ event.

However, none of the hardship that people are experiencing obviates the need for a rationale approach based on reason and perspective. If anything, it highlights the need for such an approach. Instead we've gotten the opposite. In a few months or a year, COVID-19 will be a memory, but the very real economic effects of our chaotic and hysterical response will likely last much longer, and not nearly enough people are talking about that.

I'm not sure what you mean about proving a negative. It's already obvious that we screwed this up and that several other nations had much better results with a much more measured response. Of course that won't put a dent in the collective _post hoc ergo propter hoc_ that we'll here invoked over and over and over with every analysis of this whole thing.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 10, 2020)

Peak said:


> Most of the issues that EPCO had were due to poor hospital resource management and a lack of adequate mutual aid structure. There were many similarly populated counties that took th he same hit but didn't struggle nearly as much. It's the land of refusing to pay for any taxes, and in return having limited services.


I don't know anything about El Paso county or their tax situation, but I doubt taxes have much to do with what going on there, COVID-wise. We give the WHO almost $60 million a year - far, far more than any other country - and in return they assisted us by telling us coronavirus was no threat to the US and advised our government not to close our borders with China. The CDC has the annual budget of a small nation (and virtually unlimited emergency funding) and couldn't get it's _*sole*_ job right and instead, in concert with the FDA (which has a similarly sized budget), did pretty much everything it could to make an effective early response impossible. It is easy to see how a better performance from these three agencies early on may well have had a very positive impact on how coronavirus affected the US, but it is hard to imagine that these agencies would have done a better job if they received more of our tax money.

NYC is the highest taxed locality in the highest taxed state and has a budget and GDP larger than some not-so-small countries, and that hasn't kept them from getting pounded by COVID-19 far worse than anywhere else in the world. By contrast, my entire state's budget is less than half of NYC's, and I live and work in one of the poorest and lowest taxed counties in that state, and we are about as prepared for COVID as I imagine we can possibly be.

So I don't see any relationship between taxation and effective response to COVID-19.


----------



## Peak (Apr 10, 2020)

Remi said:


> I don't know anything about El Paso county or their tax situation, but I doubt taxes have much to do with what going on there, COVID-wise. We give the WHO almost $60 million a year - far, far more than any other country - and in return they assisted us by telling us coronavirus was no threat to the US and advised our government not to close our borders with China. The CDC has the annual budget of a small nation (and virtually unlimited emergency funding) and couldn't get it's _*sole*_ job right and instead, in concert with the FDA (which has a similarly sized budget), did pretty much everything it could to make an effective early response impossible. It is easy to see how a better performance from these three agencies early on may well have had a very positive impact on how coronavirus affected the US, but it is hard to imagine that these agencies would have done a better job if they received more of our tax money.
> 
> NYC is the highest taxed locality in the highest taxed state and has a budget and GDP larger than some not-so-small countries, and that hasn't kept them from getting pounded by COVID-19 far worse than anywhere else in the world. By contrast, my entire state's budget is less than half of NYC's, and I live and work in one of the poorest and lowest taxed counties in that state, and we are about as prepared for COVID as I imagine we can possibly be.
> 
> So I don't see any relationship between taxation and effective response to COVID-19.



If you don't put resources into emergency management then you have nothing when the disaster occurs. I worked that dumpster fire for many years before I left.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 10, 2020)

At this point I’d gladly settle for half of a baseball season with or without an ASG.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey, we actually had a fire to put put today! Granted it was literally a dumpster fire, but still, we got to put wet stuff on red stuff, so yay lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 11, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Hey, we actually had a fire to put put today! Granted it was literally a dumpster fire, but still, we got to put wet stuff on red stuff, so yay lol


Noyce! Congrats @Jim37F you’ve graduated to the LACoFD level. Can’t imagine it’s not a nice break in the weather though. Cheers.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 11, 2020)

Lol, hey the guys in town had a 3 alarmer the other day, and my transfer request has been received at Ops, so hopefully in the next round of transfers I'll end up somewhere that's _Not _in the slowest 5 stations in the entire department....


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 11, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Probably isn’t that hard when you use a wahl clipper and a 0.





DragonClaw said:


> Yeah I'm not doing that to my hair


Gather around kids. It's story time.

For my 27th birthday, me and my girlfriend (at the time) and her female roommate and boyfriend all went out to dinner. We talked about stupid things we did as kids. The roommate's boyfriend mentioned that he shaved his head once. The roommate stated that she was looking for something stupid-fun to do and said that she would shave her head for me for my birthday. 

So after dinner we went back to the apartment, went out onto the patio, and broke out the trimmer. Yep, shaved all of her hair off - completely sober. Oh, but that's not all.

She hopped into the shower with her boyfriend, and shave her head. Bic'd it clean. Cue ball smooth. 

One of my favorite birthdays ever - just for the story alone.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 11, 2020)

Last night was the first time ive flown a patient since this whole mess started. Even being based at a hospital, I just havent been in to see whateveryone is doing. 

I felt like an extra on outbreak, but the extra that you know is gonna die cause he isnt wearing a mask.


----------



## Seirende (Apr 11, 2020)

Sometimes life isn't so bad


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 11, 2020)

@Chimpie, you ol’ sailor, you! Sounds like the friends GF was more in to you than your GF...


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 11, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> @Chimpie, you ol’ sailor, you! Sounds like the friends GF was more in to you than your GF...



Straight pimpin’


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 11, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Straight pimpin’


Chimpin’ n’ pimpin’...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 11, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Chimpin’ n’ pimpin’...



You owe me a cup of coffee for that one, Vent.  Just spit mine out all over my lap.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 11, 2020)

KEVD18 would be proud of what this thread has become.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 11, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> KEVD18 would be proud of what this thread has become.


I hope he includes it in his resumes.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 11, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> KEVD18 would be proud of what this thread has become.


Who?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 11, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Who?


He was the OP of the thread. A legend


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 11, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> He was the OP of the thread. A legend



Did he die a hero or live to become a villain


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 11, 2020)

KEVD18 said:


> this is a thread that has no specific topic. since it has no specific topic, it is absolutely impossible for us to be off topic. please feel free to chime in with whatever you darn well feel like. lyrics of your favorite song, the weather where you are, a detailed play by play of your last call, the contents of your left pocket. anything. lets just let it flow. remember, since there is no main topic to begin with, at no point can this thread ever be off topic, so we'll have none of that "lets stay on topic" business. cant be done. there isnt one. of course, all other rules apply. lets see how long we can keep thing going.
> 
> so, to begin this completely topicless thread, its raining right now, im watching house and am considering a snack of some kind.
> 
> tell me something random from your life today, or anything else.



The post that started all the madness. Absolute legend. Heroes are remembered but legends never die.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 11, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> The post that started all the madness. Absolute legend. Heroes are remembered but legends never die.



Truth.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 12, 2020)

I've thought about cutting my hair short, but I always feel like I'd regret it. I would never ever go bald ever.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 12, 2020)

I HATED being bald. Had to get that look in Basic, AIT, and Recruit Academy, ugh. Never again if I can help it lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 12, 2020)

Aprz said:


> I would never ever go bald ever.


Sinead O’Connor and Demi Moore challenge thee.


----------



## Peak (Apr 12, 2020)

I'll just look like a dirty hippy until my barber opens the shop back up.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 12, 2020)

Decided to get back into art for a second. 

Happy Easter y'all.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 12, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Probably isn’t that hard when you use a wahl clipper and a 0.



Drunk me thought that #1 clipper = 1mm......The high and tight is extra tight right now


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 12, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Drunk me thought that #1 clipper = 1mm......The high and tight is extra tight right now



Ha! You’re so moto your high and tight is higher and tighter.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 12, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Chimpin’ n’ pimpin’...



I do own this shirt.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 12, 2020)

Peak said:


> I'll just look like a dirty hippy until my barber opens the shop back up.



I’ll be looking like Spicoli once this is all over.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 12, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Decided to get back into art for a second.
> 
> Happy Easter *peeps*.


Fixed for holiday appropriate references.😉


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 12, 2020)

My daughter got a little extra from _le lapin de Pâques_ this year. Shes's happily building a Trolls lego set and all is good in the world. My wife is reading a book and the doggo is chewing a rawhide. This is the stuff I love. My family, together... enjoying some quiet today. But all together and healthy.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 12, 2020)

Chimpie said:


> I do own this shirt.
> 
> View attachment 4893


Thanks for not posting pics of the matching underwear.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 12, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> My daughter got a little extra from _le lapin de Pâques_ this year. Shes's happily building a Trolls lego set and all is good in the world. My wife is reading a book and the doggo is chewing a rawhide. This is the stuff I love. My family, together... enjoying some quiet today. But all together and healthy.


Yep, same here. Had our ritualistic morning breakfast, followed by our ritualistic morning walk, Sunday service streamed via YouTube.

The egg hunt will commence some time in the afternoon. Mongo gets his first hunt and basket with his sisters. Mongo says (grunting) he’s happy...

I’m glad to hear the fam is safe and happy.

Also worth noting, Trolls: World Tour is pretty good if she’s into them/ hasn’t seen it yet.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter all!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 12, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Yep, same here. Had our ritualistic morning breakfast, followed by our ritualistic morning walk, Sunday service streamed via YouTube.
> 
> The egg hunt will commence some time in the afternoon. Mongo gets his first hunt and basket with his sisters. Mongo says (grunting) he’s happy...
> 
> ...



Yeah, we watched it yesterday. The Brass Monkey Trolls were my favorite part. 

Now, to have the wife cut my hair. Wahl #2 all over.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 12, 2020)

I ordered a projector and outdoor screen so were gonna have a mock drive in tomorrow night and watch Trolls World Tour

In other news, took a 1.5 hour leisure IFR flight today. It was nice to get out and just fly.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 13, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/mev4sMc


Late Easter dinner.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 13, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Late Easter dinner.



Lucky you...my Easter dinner consisted of 4 hard boiled eggs.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 13, 2020)

We had ham hock soup lol


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 13, 2020)

I've started a patio garden.  Trying to put useful plants out. Plants mosquitoes won't like,  herbs, vegetables, pollinator friendly,  etc. 

I need some lemongrass and a few other plants.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 13, 2020)

My rental house in Delaware got some significant storm damage. Time to either sell it or burn it down.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 13, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> My rental house in Delaware got some significant storm damage. Time to either sell it or burn it down.


That was nearly us a couple weeks ago, we escaped major damage. Yellow line was the tornado, red dot on the lower right of that line is us.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 13, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> My rental house in Delaware got some significant storm damage. Time to either sell it or burn it down.



Fire safety is not a joke, son !


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 13, 2020)

Let it burn. Rebuild with asbestos.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 13, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Let it burn. Rebuild with asbestos.



And lead based paint.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 13, 2020)

I should tell the renter first though...


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 13, 2020)

100% how I feel today.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 13, 2020)

Why? Makes it more exciting...


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 13, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Why? Makes it more exciting...


No doubt. The reference alone signifies I’ve reached a new level of dad-dom. Jack Butler would indeed be proud.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 13, 2020)

If I ever have to intubate someone again wearing a half face respirator and a PFD I think I'm gonna quit.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 13, 2020)

Tigger said:


> If I ever have to intubate someone again wearing a half face respirator and a PFD I think I'm gonna quit.



try it under plastic sheeting.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 13, 2020)

https://world.wng.org/2020/04/new_york_s_dunkirk_moment


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 13, 2020)

Tigger said:


> If I ever have to intubate someone again wearing a half face respirator and a PFD I think I'm gonna quit.


PFD? Personal Floatation Device? That’s a little strange...


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 13, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> https://world.wng.org/2020/04/new_york_s_dunkirk_moment



Imagine that bill  ...


----------



## Tigger (Apr 14, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> PFD? Personal Floatation Device? That’s a little strange...


Gotta wear a PFD if you're on the shore and throwin' ropes. He ended up being out of reach of the throw bag so I went to set the ambulance up and never got a chance to get out of it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 14, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Gotta wear a PFD if you're on the shore and throwin' ropes. He ended up being out of reach of the throw bag so I went to set the ambulance up and never got a chance to get out of it.



What rope


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 14, 2020)

And here I was thinking PFD had some other meaning. I'm tryna picture someone with a bright orange USCG certified personal flotation device, and half face respirator doing CPR in an ambulance, but I just get a mental image that looks more like one of those satirical cartoons lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 14, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What rope



water rescue throw ropes.



A throw bag
A *throw bag* or *throw line* is a rescue device with a length of rope stuffed loosely into a bag so it can pay out through the top when the bag is thrown to a swimmer.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 14, 2020)

And said throw bag should only be used by personnel TRAINED in its use, that's for the noobs out there...


----------



## Seirende (Apr 14, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> And said throw bag should only be used by personnel TRAINED in its use, that's for the noobs out there...



The trick is not to hit the rescuee in the head.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 14, 2020)

Seirende said:


> The trick is not to hit the rescuee in the head.


*hurriedly scribbling notes* "_Not _hit them on head..." lol

(We have similar rope bags, but generally only used for hauling up equipment 2 or 3 stories at a fire scene (which I've never actually seen done yet, but we still practice tying up axes and pike poles lol), my engine just has those yellow tubes for water stuff, tho a neighboring station has a jetski...)


----------



## Tigger (Apr 14, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> And here I was thinking PFD had some other meaning. I'm tryna picture someone with a bright orange USCG certified personal flotation device, and half face respirator doing CPR in an ambulance, but I just get a mental image that looks more like one of those satirical cartoons lol


Well you aren't wrong really.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 14, 2020)

The Jetski is for..."rescues"...yeah... SPLASH!
The rope bag is for haulin' Howlies.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 14, 2020)

Seirende said:


> The trick is not to hit the rescuee in the head.



The trick is to take the D Ring off the bag... someone may have been clocked in the helmet during my swift water rescue class.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 14, 2020)

Back in the day when jetski training was left to the individual companies, yeah they were known to spend all day "training". But now there are soooooo many formal training certs that have to be gained/maintained it's more a PITA, and we might completely dump the entire ski program to the Ocean Safety Lifeguards (who already have their own jet ski program...)

Now, the Rescue guys, they have 22ft SAR boats (complete with SCUBA gear). They will disappear all day for training lol

(They turned our basement into essentially an isolated substation for one of our two Rescue squads, cuz our parking lot is at the basement level. So to prevent COVID and keep isolation they built dorms and a kitchen downstairs, kicked our gym up to our Apparatus floor, brought in their own workout stuff... basically made two completely separate stations, one on top of the other lol, so now we have to park on the Apparatus driveway, it's a bit crazy lol)


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 14, 2020)

I would gladly rock the bright orange London HEMS flighsuits


----------



## Tigger (Apr 14, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> I would gladly rock the bright orange London HEMS flighsuits


Traffic vests are really not becoming over flight suits afterall...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 14, 2020)

Anyone else doing a plastic drape for COVID airway management?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 14, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Anyone else doing a plastic drape for COVID airway management?


I’ve seen several posts on Facebook about it but do not know any local agency that is doing it. Neither my ground or flight company are doing it.


----------



## E tank (Apr 14, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Anyone else doing a plastic drape for COVID airway management?



Yep in the OR


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 14, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Anyone else doing a plastic drape for COVID airway management?



Picked up a few clear ponchos on Amazon. Work well in training, haven't had to use it for real yet


----------



## E tank (Apr 14, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Picked up a few clear ponchos on Amazon. Work well in training, haven't had to use it for real yet


VL helps but DL really sucks. Been nicking a few upper lips lately...


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 14, 2020)

E tank said:


> VL helps but DL really sucks. Been nicking a few upper lips lately...



Ouch, can't imagine trying it with DL. Periscope? Ha 

Will there ever be a time when VL is standard practice in the OR? C-Mac for everyone


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 14, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Anyone else doing a plastic drape for COVID airway management?



The part-time chase car service I work for it, but it's just something the small group of guys and I tossed together and put into our bag. It wasn't some big directive from our Medical Director or the county.



VFlutter said:


> Ouch, can't imagine trying it with DL. Periscope? Ha
> 
> Will there ever be a time when VL is standard practice in the OR? C-Mac for everyone



I'm curious about this as well. Everything in the ED and our Trauma bays, and on transport has gone that route. While I don't love it being forced as the primary tool for every airway first look, I do get the advantages over traditional DL in some circumstances. My guess is the OR will take a long time to come around as a standard due to costs, and the fact 99.9% of the time people managing those airways day in and day out likely don't benefit from it as much as a field medic with sub 100 lifetime intubations for example.


----------



## E tank (Apr 14, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Ouch, can't imagine trying it with DL. Periscope? Ha
> 
> Will there ever be a time when VL is standard practice in the OR? C-Mac for everyone



It has already become a standard practice of sorts...all but replaced fiber optic intubations...but I don't think so, if for no other reason conventional DL takes way less equipment maintenance, storage etc...way less moving parts if you get the drift...that does add up if you're group is doing thousands of intubations a year...but I will say our known covid intubations are by policy to be VL...by the most experienced person to boot.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 14, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Anyone else doing a plastic drape for COVID airway management?


As of now, my only policy is full PPE. N95, gloves, glasses, and gown. No patient centered barrier.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 14, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Will there ever be a time when VL is standard practice in the OR? C-Mac for everyone


I seriously doubt it. Maybe some day, but there's just no reason for it to be used routinely. Plus like E tank said, the cost really adds up for an OR doing many thousands of cases per year.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 15, 2020)

Remi?


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 15, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> Remi?



COVID-19 induced mutation.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 15, 2020)

We’re doing it and have a PVC pipe frame on our litter for it. We use clear shower curtains. They work great.  We also Carry 4x4 plastic drop cloth in the BLS bag. Used it on a code the other day. It worked great.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 15, 2020)

But why tho


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 15, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> COVID-19 induced mutation.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 15, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> But why tho


I was up late on call and bored. Just wanted a change. Baby Carlos has been my profile pic for a while. So I was gonna go with "Carlos". But that instantly made me think of Anthony Weiner's hilarious alter ego and ridiculous tinder pics, which I still find incredibly funny. Couldn't help myself.

I might regret it soon, but I think I have to wait a year now to change it again lol.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 15, 2020)

It was nice to just run a regular STEMI today, not a COVID sh#$ show.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 15, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> It was nice to just run a regular STEMI today, not a COVID sh#$ show.


Our local hospitals are treating all STEMI/CVA/Full arrests/all SNF patients as a COVID R/O. It becomes a hassle and is very interesting to see the hospital staff working a code in the ambulance bay.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 15, 2020)

Got a call from a recruiter at the CAH that ran the EMs service used to work for. Theyre building a prn float pool for the pandemic, primarily in hospital tech jobs. 

I told her they could hire me to run vents on nights since RTs are days only. She said no so I said no. Not interested in tech work.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 15, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Our local hospitals are treating all STEMI/CVA/Full arrests/all SNF patients as a COVID R/O. It becomes a hassle and is very interesting to see the hospital staff working a code in the ambulance bay.



Same here. It’s pretty funny watching a doc ask a patient questions while they’re wearing a PAPR


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 15, 2020)

Just got some cloth masks made by my local smoke jumpers.  Not that they do much but still pretty cool!


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 15, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Got a call from a recruiter at the CAH that ran the EMs service used to work for. Theyre building a prn float pool for the pandemic, primarily in hospital tech jobs.
> 
> I told her they could hire me to run vents on nights since RTs are days only. She said no so I said no. Not interested in tech work.



What's a pool


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 15, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What's a pool


I believe you call it a cement pond.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 15, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What's a pool


"Float Pool" is a term meaning not assigned to any one department or unit but rather a _pool_ of people that _float _to where ever they are needed that day


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 15, 2020)

What. The. Foxtrot.... 😡








						HSTA says Ige proposing pay cut for teachers, first responders, and nurses
					

The Hawaii State Teacher’s Association says it has received notice from Governor David Ige’s office, alerting them about a possible 20% pay cut. According to a letter sent to teachers T…




					www.khon2.com


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## CCCSD (Apr 15, 2020)

Max Baer. Had him in my courtroom once. Nice guy actually.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 15, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Max Baer. Had him in my courtroom once. Nice guy actually.


The boxer? Heh, _Cinderella Man_ would have had you think different. Good old Hollywood accuracies.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 15, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Our local hospitals are treating all STEMI/CVA/Full arrests/all SNF patients as a COVID R/O. It becomes a hassle and is very interesting to see the hospital staff working a code in the ambulance bay.


I saw a textbook looking inferior STEMI posted a few days ago that was actually said to have been caused by COVID. Still don't fully understand the process of COVID beyond the ACE2 receptors/pneumonia. However person was like 3 weeks post stent placement, inferior STEMI caused by the cytokines -->arteritis. Then the usual pneumonia stacked on too for good measure.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Peak (Apr 15, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> View attachment 4902


Did you get a right sided or posterior?


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 15, 2020)

I like how we get dispatched to a Drs office for an ear pain patient who passed out, notes say possible Coronavirus patient, full PPEs required... and the next note says Pt tested negative for COVID -_-

That and last shift while on a call, EMS hands me their glucometer kit and asks me to get a finger stuck. No problemo I get one no fuss. 

AFTER the call our Capt asks "Wait, isnt that outside our scope of practice?" Me and another FF both distinctly remember one of our last formal EMS training from the Dept we did glucometers (we both remember doing finger sticks on ourselves) and that they wanted to get us Glucometers on the Engines for us to start doing as well.

So our Captain emailed Med Section to ask and apparently they came back today clarifying that officially speaking finger sticks are indeed officially outside our Scope😬, but the Med Section Capt also wrote about how they're safety Lancers used by the general populace with no medical training... 🤨

So yeah, next time I guess I gotta politely tell our Paramedic I'm not allowed to do that (even though it sounds like the guys in charge of our med training think we *should* be allowed heh).

Oh and there was an article in the paper today about the County Commission meeting to vote on giving "Top County Officials" a 3% pay raise by July 1. This as reports say the Governor wants to cut all public employees pay by 20% (only 10% for us First Responders....) Due to Coronavirus fears, the Commission meeting which is technically public is not allowing testimony, and is not being broadcast online....


----------



## Tigger (Apr 15, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> I like how we get dispatched to a Drs office for an ear pain patient who passed out, notes say possible Coronavirus patient, full PPEs required... and the next note says Pt tested negative for COVID -_-


The rate of false negatives locally is still somewhere north of 20%...

Or so says the the medical direction update, I don't know how they get these numbers but they are concerning.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 15, 2020)

Tigger said:


> The rate of false negatives locally is still somewhere north of 20%...
> 
> Or so says the the medical direction update, I don't know how they get these numbers but they are concerning.


Yeah, we still had full masks and eye pro and limited to only one guy making initial pt contact to confirm/deny corona symptoms, and then EMS showed up with gowns over their station uniforms as well, but it's still an odd dichotomy in the MDT notes 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 15, 2020)

Tigger said:


> The rate of false negatives locally is still somewhere north of 20%...
> 
> Or so says the the medical direction update, I don't know how they get these numbers but they are concerning.



Our academic research hospital quoted 30% false negative...


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 16, 2020)

What about binomials?


----------



## Peak (Apr 16, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Our academic research hospital quoted 30% false negative...


Same here. We’ve had intubated patients test negative two or three times before they actually come back positive, both with the rapids and PCRs.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 16, 2020)

Peak said:


> Did you get a right sided or posterior?



It mirrors in 3 leads, I’d guess posterior.


----------



## Peak (Apr 16, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> It mirrors in 3 leads, I’d guess posterior.



True, but with the inferior involvement I would also consider either distal RCA or some patients actually have a congenital aberrancy where the posterior descending artery stems off of the RCA (about 10%) and not the LCA (about 70%, about 20% have some degree of origionation from the RCA and LCA).


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 16, 2020)

Peak said:


> True, but with the inferior involvement I would also consider either distal RCA or some patients actually have a congenital aberrancy where the posterior descending artery stems off of the RCA (about 10%) and not the LCA (about 70%, about 20% have some degree of origionation from the RCA and LCA).



At a glance, I don’t even go that deep. There’s an immediate mirrored elevation in II, III and aVF, that alone points to a posterior MI. The rest of the leads with elevation have too many artifacts, for me personally it’s purely academical.


----------



## Peak (Apr 16, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> At a glance, I don’t even go that deep. There’s an immediate mirrored elevation in II, III and aVF, that alone points to a posterior MI. The rest of the leads with elevation have too many artifacts, for me personally it’s purely academical.



Sure, I mean this guy is going to get the essentially same workup regardless right?

Personally I love nerding out over some EKGs.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 16, 2020)

I didn’t bother. Treatment is the same.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 16, 2020)

@Peak I think you got it mixed up. The posterior descending artery usually branches off the right coronary artery.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 16, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I didn’t bother. Treatment is the same.



We had a fantastic EP doc who when asked about SVT vs VT or any other arrhythmia would reply "I don't give a ****, without a wire in the heart it is all a crapshoot" Ha


----------



## Peak (Apr 16, 2020)

Aprz said:


> @Peak I think you got it mixed up. The posterior descending artery usually branches off the right coronary artery.



If the vessel branches off of the RCA we typically call it the posterior descending, when it branches off of the LCA it is the circumflex. Aberrant vessel anatomy doesn’t follow the naming we were taught in basic anatomy.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 16, 2020)

Peak said:


> If the vessel branches off of the RCA we typically call it the posterior descending, when it branches off of the LCA it is the circumflex. Aberrant vessel anatomy doesn’t follow the naming we were taught in basic anatomy.


It is my understanding you were talking about where the posterior descending artery branches off of. Usually it branches off the right coronary artery, but sometimes it branches off the left circumflex. In your post, to me, it looks like you're saying it usually branches off the left circumflex instead of the right coronary artery, that it rarely branches off the right coronary artery. That's how I understood your post or interpreted it. This is what looks messed up or reversed to me. If I am mistaken, my bad.



Peak said:


> True, but with the inferior involvement I would also consider either distal RCA or some patients actually have a congenital aberrancy where the posterior descending artery stems off of the RCA (about 10%) and not the LCA (about 70%, about 20% have some degree of origionation from the RCA and LCA).


I believe it should be "RCA (about 70%) and not the LCX (about 10%".


----------



## Peak (Apr 16, 2020)

Aprz said:


> It is my understanding you were talking about where the posterior descending artery branches off of. Usually it branches off the right coronary artery, but sometimes it branches off the left circumflex. In your post, to me, it looks like you're saying it usually branches off the left circumflex instead of the right coronary artery, that it rarely branches off the right coronary artery. That's how I understood your post or interpreted it. This is what looks messed up or reversed to me. If I am mistaken, my bad.
> 
> 
> I believe it should be "RCA (about 70%) and not the LCX (about 10%".



What I’m referring to is what vessel is the primary cardiac artery which feeds the majority of the posterior wall of the heart.

In normal anatomy (70% of patients) this vessel is the circumflex and originated on the LCA, and the posterior descending is a small vessel that stems off of the distal RCA with a small area of perfusion.

In about 10% of patients the posterior descending is much larger and branches off much more proximal on the RCA and is the primary vessel which perfuses the back side of the heart, and the circumflex is a small vessel with a small area of perfusion.

The remaining 20% have collateral posterior wall circulation that stems off of both the RCA and LCA.

It is difficult to describe because there isn’t a set of names for these vessels when they are different from ‘normal’ anatomy.

Vascular anatomy, whether of the heart or elsewhere, doesn’t always follow the textbook.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 16, 2020)

And those weirdos with a Ramus Intermedius


----------



## Peak (Apr 16, 2020)

I prefer when that LCA originates on the right coronary sinus.


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 16, 2020)

Qulevrius said:


> It mirrors in 3 leads, I’d guess posterior.



Exactly, isn't likely going to change my field management of the patient prior to sending them to the ED/Cath Lab much, if at all. All the rage with posterior/15 lead, sure if there is time maybe, but I want to start transport, get access, get some meds on board, send initial 12 lead and give them a call etc. I'm only one person, and staying and playing for additional time obtaining a posterior and/or 15 leads is wasting time. It's not even a standard for most tertiary cardiac centers, HEMS programs, etc.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 16, 2020)

How does one know that I'm building an AR-15... because theres springs, pins, and detents flying everywhere and plenty of swear words.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 16, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> How does one know that I'm building an AR-15... because theres springs, pins, and detents flying everywhere and plenty of swear words.


Stick the lower inside a gallon ziploc when you install the detents and springs. Youre welcome.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 16, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Stick the lower inside a gallon ziploc when you install the detents and springs. Youre welcome.



You think by now I'd know tips and tricks like this.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 16, 2020)

Put on my big boy pants and emailed my lender about refinancing the house. Figured I could take some advantage of the Heineken virus and lower my house payments by a couple hundred. I'm told low 3's to high 2's


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 16, 2020)

Finally got a pickup time from walmart for groceries. Sunday at 0900......no booze on sunday till 1200. 

Sad day. I dont even see the point in getting the groceries now.


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 16, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Put on my big boy pants and emailed my lender about refinancing the house. Figured I could take some advantage of the Heineken virus and lower my house payments by a couple hundred. I'm told low 3's to high 2's



We inquired as well, but costs are high to refinance right now.... Might wait a few more weeks and see what happens.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 16, 2020)

CANMAN said:


> We inquired as well, but costs are high to refinance right now.... Might wait a few more weeks and see what happens.



That’s the one thing I’m worried about. I’m not exactly rolling in the dough at the moment.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 16, 2020)

CANMAN said:


> Exactly, isn't likely going to change my field management of the patient prior to sending them to the ED/Cath Lab much, if at all. All the rage with posterior/15 lead, sure if there is time maybe, but I want to start transport, get access, get some meds on board, send initial 12 lead and give them a call etc. I'm only one person, and staying and playing for additional time obtaining a posterior and/or 15 leads is wasting time. It's not even a standard for most tertiary cardiac centers, HEMS programs, etc.



It is a standard for us, but I thought it was a waste of time. The urgent care had already fired a couple of NTG into her before I got there. I got a line and some fluid/zofran on board and started heading to the cath lab. She was really freaked out. I wish I could have given her a smidge of versed but they lose their mind over the idea of a paramedic giving an anxious patient a benzo.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 16, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> It is a standard for us, but I thought it was a waste of time. The urgent care had already fired a couple of NTG into her before I got there. I got a line and some fluid/zofran on board and started heading to the cath lab. She was really freaked out. I wish I could have given her a smidge of versed but they lose their mind over the idea of a paramedic giving an anxious patient a benzo.



Really...? Even if it’s medically appropriate ?


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 16, 2020)

As much as I enjoy that trainwreck of a show, this:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 17, 2020)

A new thing I am going to start saying is “if Joe Exotic can pass the NREMT, so should you”


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 17, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> A new thing I am going to start saying is “if Joe Exotic can pass the NREMT, so should you”


Just seen on Facebook:


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 17, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> That’s the one thing I’m worried about. I’m not exactly rolling in the dough at the moment.



Yeah you have to weigh out the cost if your are planning to roll in the cost to your loan, figure out how many months it would take you to break even. I would be paying for my costs out of pocket, but the costs are high right now because banks are nervous.


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 17, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> It is a standard for us, but I thought it was a waste of time. The urgent care had already fired a couple of NTG into her before I got there. I got a line and some fluid/zofran on board and started heading to the cath lab. She was really freaked out. I wish I could have given her a smidge of versed but they lose their mind over the idea of a paramedic giving an anxious patient a benzo.



Could you have snow'ed her a little bit with Fentanyl?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 17, 2020)

CANMAN said:


> Could you have snow'ed her a little bit with Fentanyl?



Maybe. Might have been hard to justify. She was relatively pain free. Just anxious. A smidge of Ativan would have been perfect. But, we don't carry Ativan. 

I know. I'm in the dark ages here in PA. 

And I'm the QI guy, it wouldn't have been an issue, but I try to set a good example.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 17, 2020)

CANMAN said:


> Yeah you have to weigh out the cost if your are planning to roll in the cost to your loan, figure out how many months it would take you to break even. I would be paying for my costs out of pocket, but the costs are high right now because banks are nervous.



I'm at 4.5 and my lender told me he could do 3.25. All in all it's saving me ~200 a month/ 2,400 a year. An extra $200 would sure help me save up for a new vehicle.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 17, 2020)

We were contacted early on about refinancing but we were just starting a remodel. Our realtor advised us to hold off cause the remodel would likely dump our PMI


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 17, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I'm at 4.5 and my lender told me he could do 3.25. All in all it's saving me ~200 a month/ 2,400 a year. An extra $200 would sure help me save up for a new vehicle.



Sure, but what are the total costs for the refi, and how long do you plan to stay in your house? If the refi is going to cost you 5k for example and you roll that in for example it would take you 25 months just to break even. Those are the numbers you just need to double check against your timeline in your home to make sure it makes sense cents wise


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 17, 2020)

CANMAN said:


> Sure, but what are the total costs for the refi, and how long do you plan to stay in your house? If the refi is going to cost you 5k for example and you roll that in for example it would take you 25 months just to break even. Those are the numbers you just need to double check against your timeline in your home to make sure it makes sense cents wise



Luckily I have a good lender that dumbs it down to firefighter terms haha. $500 out of pocket and about 13 months to get on the up.


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 17, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Luckily I have a good lender that dumbs it down to firefighter terms haha. $500 out of pocket and about 13 months to get on the up.



Oh wow that’s great, I would be all over that then! Good luck.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 17, 2020)

CANMAN said:


> Oh wow that’s great, I would be all over that then! Good luck.



Tacking on the rest onto the home loan. I plan on staying in this house for at least the next 5 years. Ideally I'd like to be here for 15 more.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 19, 2020)

I’m having too much fun showing the girls NES/ Super NES games on their Switch. That’s all.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Jim37F (Apr 19, 2020)

Commercials a few months ago: "Buy a Toyota!!"

Commercials now: "Damn it's scary times... you should buy a Toyota"


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 19, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Commercials a few months ago: "Buy a Toyota!!"
> 
> Commercials now: "Damn it's scary times... you should buy a Toyota"


If the give me 0 percent for 60 months Ill do it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 20, 2020)

I want to take this moment to thank my father.  Maybe he didn't give emotional support but he did give me a P38 and a P51 and when I'm hungry that's pretty much the same thing.



https://imgur.com/a/90QLCy3


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 20, 2020)

Anyone have any good resources they like for neonatal resuscitation?


----------



## Peak (Apr 20, 2020)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Anyone have any good resources they like for neonatal resuscitation?



NRP and S.T.A.B.L.E.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 20, 2020)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Anyone have any good resources they like for neonatal resuscitation?





Peak said:


> NRP and S.T.A.B.L.E.


C-NPT might also be worth looking into, but I think it also depends on how frequently you will be dealing with neonatal transports as well, in terms of value.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 21, 2020)

I was eyeballing becoming a flight paramedic. One of the requirements was taking NRP. I signed up for the class and everything. The class got cancelled because of COVID19. <_<


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 21, 2020)

Aprz said:


> I was eyeballing becoming a flight paramedic. One of the requirements was taking NRP. I signed up for the class and everything. The class got cancelled because of COVID19. <_<


It’s not an absolute must for most programs I know of. They typically require it (like your FP-C) within 2 years of hire, and will pay for it. Apply anyway.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 21, 2020)

Aprz said:


> I was eyeballing becoming a flight paramedic. One of the requirements was taking NRP. I signed up for the class and everything. The class got cancelled because of COVID19. QUOTE]



My company puts on an NRP class at academy for those that dont have it. I would apply anyway.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 21, 2020)

Washed my truck. Thunderstorm came out of no where, hauled *** home just in time. I somehow knew it was going to rain when I was washing my truck.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 21, 2020)

Aprz said:


> I was eyeballing becoming a flight paramedic. One of the requirements was taking NRP. I signed up for the class and everything. The class got cancelled because of COVID19. <_<


As others have stated, NRP is usually not required immediately. The company will usually pay for you to take it.

If you have not already, I would highly consider trying to schedule a ride along with your local HEMS companies. Obviously this isn’t going to happen right now until the COVID restrictions are lifted.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 21, 2020)

We have been transporting a lot of hospice COVID patients. A lot.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 21, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> We have been transporting a lot of hospice COVID patients. A lot.



I don't understand how I haven't gotten one yet. There be great powers at work here. 🤔


----------



## Aprz (Apr 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I don't understand how I haven't gotten one yet. There be great powers at work here. 🤔


Might depend on area (eg I work in the Bay Area where we got a decent amount of COVID 19 patients), or you just weren't aware that you had one. My company informed me 10 days after I transported my first COVID 19 patient, and now they don't even inform me anymore. The nasal swab test takes a couple of days to get results.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 21, 2020)

Aprz said:


> Might depend on area (eg I work in the Bay Area where we got a decent amount of COVID 19 patients), or you just weren't aware that you had one. My company informed me 10 days after I transported my first COVID 19 patient, and now they don't even inform me anymore. The nasal swab test takes a couple of days to get results.



We're chock full of them. CCT medics take several a shift. 

Of course anyone could be one, I meant confirmed like "Here take this Covid pt to abc"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> We're chock full of them. CCT medics take several a shift.
> 
> Of course anyone could be one, I meant confirmed like "Here take this Covid pt to abc"


If I’m not mistaken you work for a IFT company on the BLS side correct? What we have seen is that our COVID patients will stay at their current hospital until the patients needs are more than that facility can handle and when that happens that is above the BLS level of care. These patients are usually transferred until they are critical.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 21, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> If I’m not mistaken you work for a IFT company on the BLS side correct? What we have seen is that our COVID patients will stay at their current hospital until the patients needs are more than that facility can handle and when that happens that is above the BLS level of care. These patients are usually transferred until they are critical.



Tons of basics have gotten them though. Actually everyone I've talked to has..... 

I've been dispatched twice to them but the call was rolled to another unit or cancelled before we made scene.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 21, 2020)

They can cancel me from them all they want, won't hurt my feelings.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 21, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> They can cancel me from them all they want, won't hurt my feelings.



I'm a little hurt. Just a smidge.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Tons of basics have gotten them though. Actually everyone I've talked to has.....
> 
> I've been dispatched twice to them but the call was rolled to another unit or cancelled before we made scene.


Oh well it’s only a matter of time. I’ll gladly let you have any and all of my COVID calls.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 21, 2020)

If you can’t handle a dying pt, you need to stop wishing for COVID pts...

This isn’t a game.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 21, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> If you can’t handle a dying pt, you need to stop wishing for COVID pts...
> 
> This isn’t a game.



Can't handle?

Who might that be.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 21, 2020)

Read your posts.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 22, 2020)

To me, it just looked like she was just venting about her first death, which I think is one of the normal ways people deal with death whether in thks field or not. Talking about it doesn't mean she can't handle it. She's handling it in a normal way from what I can see.

COVID 19 patients have been nothing special for me. I don't mind running on them. Putting on everything for calls is becoming the new norm that it doesn't make any difference to me anymore.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 22, 2020)

Taking so many of these patients to hospice is what was a bit surprising to me. We have a large hospice inpatient unit as well as several nicer facilities that handle hospice patients and we’re moving many terminal C19 patients to palliative care. No family allowed in.

Seems like a terrible, lonely  way to die.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 22, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Seems like a terrible, lonely way to die.


That has been the most surprising thing to me. Ever since we went no visitors at the hospital, I expected a ton of pushback from family. We see the opposite; people are scared to come in. I've had multiple people say "thank you" when I told them 'sorry, no visitors' and a bunch of others just drop off nana in front and speed away.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 22, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Read your posts.



Ahhhh. Yeah. I forgot.  Talking about calls or having feelings means you're unstable and falling apart. Thanks for the reminder and healthy ways to discuss calls. Your anachronistic stigmas are trying oh so hard to stick around. 

Thanks to your insight I realize I'm beside myself with unfettered grief and repose. I should don all black and mope in the corner.  How ever shall I go on? I should just quit EMS.  

I never expected a hospice DNR patient or any other patient would die in my care.  How could that possibly happen? 

That's it.   I'm calling in today.  I'm not ready for this or my shift.  Maybe it they gave me a happy meal I can be happy again.  

🙄🙄


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 22, 2020)

Feel free to reread all your posts about how you complain about not fitting in, being persecuted, questioning everyone, then praying for getting a Covid pt because everyone else has them but you.

Lose the Martyr complex.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 22, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Feel free to reread all your posts about how you complain about not fitting in, being persecuted, questioning everyone, then praying for getting a Covid pt because everyone else has them but you.
> 
> Lose the Martyr complex.


Her posts are different than other new EMT's how?


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 22, 2020)

The eShop has the Street Fighter 30th Anniversary on sale for $15. I know what I’ll be doing for the next few nights off...


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 22, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Feel free to reread all your posts about how you complain about not fitting in, being persecuted, questioning everyone, then praying for getting a Covid pt because everyone else has them but you.
> 
> Lose the Martyr complex.



Martyr?

First it's I can't handle a patient's death.  

Now it's being a Martyr?

I don't want to catch it. I just feel like everyone else is taking a burden I haven't touched.  I wash the clinical experience even if it's not much. I just want to help.  

I don't want to catch it, get sick, die.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 22, 2020)

Went and got blood drawn to see if I've been exposed to covid for giggles today.  Should have the results by Friday.

(Local initiative to test as many people as possible. Damn near walk up but they do request scheduling, though the scheduling is more like a time block to show up in as it is just a tent outside and a line of people getting tested.)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 22, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Went and got blood drawn to see if I've been exposed to covid for giggles today.  Should have the results by Friday.
> 
> (Local initiative to test as many people as possible. Damn near walk up but they do request scheduling, though the scheduling is more like a time block to show up in as it is just a tent outside and a line of people getting tested.)



I wish antibody testing was offered here. I’m curious.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 22, 2020)

Ignore feature, it’s quite liberating.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 22, 2020)

Ill do antibody testing, but youre not shoving a qtip 4 inches up my nose while im awake just for statistics.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 22, 2020)

They're discouraging us going to go get antibody tests. They say there's a seriously high percentage of false positives (i guess the one available locally is known to give positive for any of the Corona strains even the common cold, not just COVID-19), and a positive antibody test is automatic 14 day quarantine, and they don't want half the FFs and EMTs and Medics on quarantine over that when we're otherwise asymptomatic. 

At least thats what the Fire Chief is saying the Infectious Disease Control Doctor told him


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 22, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Ignore feature, it’s quite liberating.



It's helped me.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 22, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> They're discouraging us going to go get antibody tests. They say there's a seriously high percentage of false positives (i guess the one available locally is known to give positive for any of the Corona strains even the common cold, not just COVID-19), and a positive antibody test is automatic 14 day quarantine, and they don't want half the FFs and EMTs and Medics on quarantine over that when we're otherwise asymptomatic.
> 
> At least thats what the Fire Chief is saying the Infectious Disease Control Doctor told him


It depends on the test.  Some of the antibody tests that are the point of care kind will be positive if you had any Corona virus.  Also your department is funny for giving you a vacation for an antibody test that says you had a disease.

Oh well, to each their own.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 22, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Ignore feature, it’s quite liberating.



Ditto.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 22, 2020)

Well 14 days wouldn't be too bad, unless you like try work overtime. 

Or you know, stressed as f*k "do I have Corona around my family?!" Waiting for the nasal swab to come back.

And yeah, the one private Doctors office that is doing the antibody tests specified is one of the "likely to say positive for any Coronavirus strain" and apparently is not FDA approved, but their doing them for anyone willing to part with money, so...


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 22, 2020)

Its been really fun flying so many scenes lately, now if I could just get a tube itll be a great month. My new partner wont intubate unless I ask him too so all the tubes are mine.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## luke_31 (Apr 22, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 4921


They would be out of everything 😂


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Seirende (Apr 23, 2020)

Had a psychiatry appointment today. We're going to try upping the fluoxetine to see if that helps with my low energy levels and if that doesn't work we're going to try PRN methylphenidate. Latuda is staying the same.

She did mention Vraylar though as being a stimulating option that we could try in place of Latuda, maybe I'll look into that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 23, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Had a psychiatry appointment today. We're going to try upping the fluoxetine to see if that helps with my low energy levels and if that doesn't work we're going to try PRN methylphenidate. Latuda is staying the same.
> 
> She did mention Vraylar though as being a stimulating option that we could try in place of Latuda, maybe I'll look into that.



Good luck. Honestly. Finding the right medication is a long, challenging trial and error experience. Fluoxetine made me feel flat. Wellbutrin was a much better choice for me.   Have you tried a GeneSite test to determine which might work best for you?


----------



## Seirende (Apr 23, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Good luck. Honestly. Finding the right medication is a long, challenging trial and error experience. Fluoxetine made me feel flat. Wellbutrin was a much better choice for me.   Have you tried a GeneSite test to determine which might work best for you?



I'd be interested in GeneSight if my insurance covers it, I'll have to check into that. Kind of where I'm at with antidepressants is that I tried a lot of them when I was misdiagnosed with MDD and they caused rapid cycling. Now that I have the bipolar II diagnosis and the benefit of medication that works on both the depression and hypomania, I'm giving them a second go-round in hopes they will have a more stable, lasting effect. So far I've tried Viibryd and ended up in the hospital, so here's hoping fluoxetine goes better lol.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 23, 2020)

First triple digit day and I run a veg fire. Nothing major just a little 10x40 spot but for the amount of work I did I was sweating way more than I should’ve been... it’s going to be a long summer.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 23, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> First triple digit day and I run a veg fire. Nothing major just a little 10x40 spot but for the amount of work I did I was sweating way more than I should’ve been... it’s going to be a long summer.



This is hydrohomies squad checking in.  Drink water. Or else. >:c


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> This is hydrohomies squad checking in.  Drink water. Or else. >:c



I’m a paramaybe my go-to treatment is drink water, ibproufin, and change your socks.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 23, 2020)

Thats what my Drill Sergeant said back in the day, "Drink water, change your socks, and you'll live forever".


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 23, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Thats what my Drill Sergeant said back in the day, "Drink water, change your socks, and you'll live forever".


Add 800mg of ibuprofen to that and you could singlehandedly stomp out the red menace.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 23, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Add 800mg of ibuprofen to that and you could singlehandedly stomp out the red menace.



Only if you chase it with a Bang... amateur...


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 23, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Only if you chase it with *Rip-Its*... amateur...


Fixed that for you


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 23, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Only if you chase it with a Bang... amateur...



I can't drink even half a bang.  A few sips and I'm wired. I legit believe I may go into some arrhythmia or arrest if I were to chug a full one.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 23, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I’m a paramaybe my go-to treatment is drink water, ibproufin, and change your socks.



It's meant to be like cooperative support and encouragement to drink water.....


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> It's meant to be like cooperative support and encouragement to drink water.....



I know


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 23, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I know


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 23, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Fixed that for you



I was gonna say add some Rip-it’s to that. FWIW, that is some godawful stuff. I had a couple and seriously thought I was gonna die. 200mg of caffeine in those bad boys.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 23, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I was gonna say add some Rip-it’s to that. FWIW, that is some godawful stuff. I had a couple and seriously thought I was gonna die. 200mg of caffeine in those bad boys.



After a bang I woke up like 8 hours later with chest pain. I thought it was my time.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 23, 2020)

Meanwhile I'll fill my Yeti 32oz mug with coffee in the morning, and sometimes still have a Red Bull or a Bang or a Rein in the afternoon, and still take a pre workout scoop around 4 or 5ish...

Although to be fair I've noticed i need to take a couple ZzzQuil gummies to help get to sleep, but I also have had bouts of insomnia on my days off where I don't drink anywhere near that much caffeine either, but I'm still usually asleep by 10-11ish


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 23, 2020)

Ill never again complain about having to sit in the pilots lounge at the airport when there is IFR weather. 

Its worlds ahead of sitting in the hangar cause the FOB closes at 1800 in a covid world.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 23, 2020)

I’m a fan of doxylamine to get to sleep. I like it better than Benadryl. It makes me super drowsy and I just sleep solid.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 23, 2020)

I just drink to the point of blacking out. Works pretty good.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 23, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I just drink to the point of blacking out. Works pretty good.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 23, 2020)

...

😅


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 23, 2020)

Rip-its? How about Whip-Its?


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 23, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Rip-its? How about Whip-Its?


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 24, 2020)

On Tuesday I learned I passed my Cyber-security Analyst certification exam.  Today I completed my final course for my Cyber-security Management graduate certificate.  Next step: finding a high paying cyber security job like @NysEms2117 has!


----------



## jgmedic (Apr 24, 2020)

I had to take a break from energy drinks after pounding 4 in like 2hours and then falling asleep in the front of the rig.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 24, 2020)

DrParasite said:


> On Tuesday I learned I passed my Cyber-security Analyst certification exam.  Today I completed my final course for my Cyber-security Management graduate certificate.  Next step: finding a high paying cyber security job like @NysEms2117 has!


Congrats and good luck. Were you fishing for that ghost? I haven’t seen him on here in a hot minute. Hopefully all’s well with the guy, being from NY and all. He was a good dude.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 24, 2020)

.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 24, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Congrats and good luck. Were you fishing for that ghost? I haven’t seen him on here in a hot minute. Hopefully all’s well with the guy, being from NY and all. He was a good dude.



He popped up in a thread a couple months back. A gun thread of course haha.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 24, 2020)

Today a local police officer walked out of the hospital after being on ECMO for COVID-19. First known in our area to be discharged, and from a hospital that is not an ECMO center. Pretty awesome.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 24, 2020)

Started the day with a STEMI. Talk about convenience, picked him up 3 blocks from the hospital. Enough time to basically be like "I'll be at your door by the end of this report".


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 25, 2020)

mentioned yesterday that I passed all my classes for my grad certificate.... paid several thousand dollars to the school.... however, in order for me to actually receive the actual certificate, I need to pay a $35 certificate fee...... 

one would think that would be included in the rest of the costs at the school 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 25, 2020)

DrParasite said:


> mentioned yesterday that I passed all my classes for my grad certificate.... paid several thousand dollars to the school.... however, in order for me to actually receive the actual certificate, I need to pay a $35 certificate fee......
> 
> one would think that would be included in the rest of the costs at the school 🤬🤬🤬


I had to pay 20 for my community paramedic certificate and another 20 for my bachelor's degree.  That is if I pass all my classes... But that is a different story.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 25, 2020)

Let me start off by saying that I really enjoy my kids, but Id much rather be bowhunting hogs in Tennessee right now. Thanks for screwing that up Covid.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 25, 2020)

@VFlutter 

Why would a helo pilot right before touchdown swivel the whole bird? Why not do that higher up?


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 25, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Let me start off by saying that I really enjoy my kids, but Id much rather be bowhunting hogs in Tennessee right now. Thanks for screwing that up Covid.



General turkey season opens up in AZ here in another couple weeks. Hoping I can bag a bird with my bow.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 25, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> @VFlutter
> 
> Why would a helo pilot right before touchdown swivel the whole bird? Why not do that higher up?


Several reasons but the main one being wind. We prefer to land facing the wind as it helps us get better performance and helps with dust control.

We will do what’s called a pedal turn when we are close to the ground to line the helicopter up to make things safer and easier for everyone. We never want the tail rotor facing anyone as that is one of the most dangerous parts of the helicopter. Additionally with some helicopters we load the patient in from the side of it so we will point that side to the scene or the route we are going to take so we don’t have to walk around the helicopter.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 25, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Several reasons but the main one being wind. We prefer to land facing the wind as it helps us get better performance and helps with dust control.
> 
> We will do what’s called a pedal turn when we are close to the ground to line the helicopter up to make things safer and easier for everyone. We never want the tail rotor facing anyone as that is one of the most dangerous parts of the helicopter. Additionally with some helicopters we load the patient in from the side of it so we will point that side to the scene or the route we are going to take so we don’t have to walk around the helicopter.



My first guess was wind.

What can you do against a downward microburst if that happens close to the ground?

I'm sure you're familiar with the Vic Morrow accident.  The few times I've been near a bird I've been very careful near rotors.

This one had a door on the back and had dual tails. I think it had two tail rotors.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 25, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> My first guess was wind.
> 
> What can you do against a downward microburst if that happens close to the ground?
> 
> ...


Can’t speak for every company however there tends to be a policy on how fast we are able to descend while landing to help avoid issues such as that. 

I was not not familiar with the Vic Morrow accident however from a quick google search the accident was cause by the rotor blades delaminating due to extreme heat from a pyrotechnic explosion. If the blades delaminate during flight there isn’t much of anything that can be done.

Based on what you are describing that airframe was probably a EC145/H145, or a BK117. They both only have a single tail rotor.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 25, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> General turkey season opens up in AZ here in another couple weeks. Hoping I can bag a bird with my bow.


Good luck. Turkey season never works out for me with the 24s and the kids, which is why we planned the hog hunt for then. Indiana public land rules are kind of lame(draws and can only hunt till 1pm), and Kentucky isn't allowing non residents so I passed on turkey season altogether. Likely wont be able to deer or elk hunt kentucky this year either.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 25, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Can’t speak for every company however there tends to be a policy on how fast we are able to descend while landing to help avoid issues such as that.
> 
> I was not not familiar with the Vic Morrow accident however from a quick google search the accident was cause by the rotor blades delaminating due to extreme heat from a pyrotechnic explosion. If the blades delaminate during flight there isn’t much of anything that can be done.
> 
> Based on what you are describing that airframe was probably a EC145/H145, or a BK117. They both only have a single tail rotor.


We also have a policy on descent rate.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 25, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> My first guess was wind.
> 
> What can you do against a downward microburst if that happens close to the ground?
> 
> ...




Pretty much what Desert said. Landing into the wind and then pedal turn to orient the aircraft in the desired direction to keep the tail rotor out of the way.

Helicopters operate differently when close to the ground. Pilots are good at knowing how to fly in various situations







Sounds like you might be describing a fenestron


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 25, 2020)

I suspect descent rate policy is directly due to avoiding VRS.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 25, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> I suspect descent rate policy is directly due to avoiding VRS.


Yes sir. VRS or settling with power. My company just hired a clinician (quit previous company) who was involved in a VRS incident that was recorded not too long ago.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 25, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Pretty much what Desert said. Landing into the wind and then pedal turn to orient the aircraft in the desired direction to keep the tail rotor out of the way.
> 
> Helicopters operate differently when close to the ground. Pilots are good at knowing how to fly in various situations
> 
> ...



I'm familiar with landing into a headwind, taking off into tailwind. (Tangent, not proof I know diddly squat about rotary wing aircraft)I was given the yoke of an experimental gyrocopter once. That was cool. 

Actually, got a picture of the helo.  Didn't really look at it and there was a tree in the way most of the time. I guess it's decent enough to use for identication. 

Wait. I'm an idiot. I should have checked the local squawk app for what aircraft were birds were in the air. Too late. 





https://imgur.com/a/pmxheXB


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 25, 2020)

The slow standard approach is a double edged sword. Reduces the risk of VRS but potentially make an engine failure non-recoverable. the height-velocity or "Dead man's curve"


That is an EC145


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 25, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm familiar with landing into a headwind, taking off into tailwind. (Tangent, not proof I know diddly squat about rotary wing aircraft)I was given the yoke of an experimental gyrocopter once. That was cool.
> 
> Actually, got a picture of the helo.  Didn't really look at it and there was a tree in the way most of the time. I guess it's decent enough to use for identication.
> 
> ...


That is a EC145/H145.
We actually prefer to take off with a headwind as it helps with performance. Once we are up in the air a tailwind is always nice as it will increase our ground speed, sometimes by a lot.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 25, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm familiar with landing into a headwind, taking off into tailwind. (Tangent, not proof I know diddly squat about rotary wing aircraft)I was given the yoke of an experimental gyrocopter once. That was cool.
> 
> Actually, got a picture of the helo. Didn't really look at it and there was a tree in the way most of the time. I guess it's decent enough to use for identication.
> 
> ...


RW typically lands and takes off into the wind. It provides the most lift while using the least power in both situations. Landing into the wind as I understand it, also removes the vortex ring from the equation.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 25, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> RW typically lands and takes off into the wind. It provides the most lift while using the least power in both situations. Landing into the wind as I understand it, also removes the vortex ring from the equation.



Hmm, well for fixed wings is true though, right? 

I always crashed the RC helicopter 😅


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 25, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Hmm, well for fixed wings is true though, right?
> 
> I always crashed the RC helicopter


Truthfully, I'm not an aviation buff. I just work in a helicopter and try my best everyday to look like I know what im doing.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 25, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Truthfully, I'm not an aviation buff. I just work in a helicopter and try my best everyday to look like I know what im doing.



Ever had any major aviation failure or disaster? Declare an in flight emergency?


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 25, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Ever had any major aviation failure or disaster? Declare an in flight emergency?


No. Beyond weather going south or a fuel pump failure in flight that we turned around for, no major mechanical issues or IIMC.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 25, 2020)

Whats VRC?


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 25, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Whats VRC?



Vortex Ring State


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 25, 2020)

Since were on the subject anyone else see the video of the Mesa Crash the other day?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 25, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Since were on the subject anyone else see the video of the Mesa Crash the other day?


Didn’t even hear about it. The way it was spinning makes it look like a tail rotor issue.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 25, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Didn’t even hear about it. The way it was spinning makes it look like a tail rotor issue.


My first thoughts also. I saw some facebook comments that the tail rotor went through the roof of a building about a mile from the crash site.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 25, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> My first thoughts also. I saw some facebook comments that the tail rotor went through the roof of a building about a mile from the crash site.



What's the RPM/ velocity of a tail rotor?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 25, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What's the RPM/ velocity of a tail rotor?


I think the term is pretty damn fast. Depending on the helicopter the tail rotor spins 3-7 times faster than the main rotor.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 25, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I think the term is pretty damn fast.



I consulted with the experts at NASA, FAA, NTSB and they concur. To make sure it's PG, the public reports use the term "PDF".


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 25, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> My first thoughts also. I saw some facebook comments that the tail rotor went through the roof of a building about a mile from the crash site.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 25, 2020)

Tail rotor would be upwards of 2,000RPM


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 25, 2020)

Tailrotors are for dweebs 

NOTAR!


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 25, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Tail rotor would be upwards of 2,000RPM



Pfft. Rookie numbers.  My fidget spinner will put it to shame when I get it.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 25, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Tailrotors are for dweebs
> 
> NOTAR!


Those are neat, I dont understand them, but cool nonetheless. Louisville Metro PD keeps a Notar at Bowman field in Louisville, got to check it out one time. I guess there are a few MD-500s used for air medical in Missouri or Kansas?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 25, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Pfft. Rookie numbers.  My fidget spinner will put it to shame when I get it.


Not something I would openly admit...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 25, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Those are neat, I dont understand them, but cool nonetheless. Louisville Metro PD keeps a Notar at Bowman field in Louisville, got to check it out one time. I guess there are a few MD-500s used for air medical in Missouri or Kansas?


My company used to have some out here in SoCal however it was quite a few years ago. I think it was right around the time we were switching from the 222 to the 135s.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 25, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Not something I would openly admit...



Yeah.  You.  

This is me. 

Y'all get my TMI whether you like it or not.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 25, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Those are neat, I dont understand them, but cool nonetheless. Louisville Metro PD keeps a Notar at Bowman field in Louisville, got to check it out one time. I guess there are a few MD-500s used for air medical in Missouri or Kansas?



A few police agencies have MD500Ns including St. Louis Metro Air support. Cox Air Care in southwest MO have a few MD902s. University of Missouri used to have one as well until they switched vendors.

They really aren't great helicopters. Interior space is surprisingly small and oddly arranged for a twin engine and they are maintenance nightmares. Look cool tho


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 25, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> A few police agencies have MD500Ns including St. Louis Metro Air support. Cox Air Care in southwest MO have a few MD902s. University of Missouri used to have one as well until they switched vendors.
> 
> They really aren't great helicopters. Interior space is surprisingly small and oddly arranged for a twin engine and they are maintenance nightmares. Look cool tho


My only comparison is a 135 and I would call it a maintenance nightmare. Were near the point of just doing an MEL on the strobes before we wash it cause we know its coming anyway. 

Or good lord, if you let it sit out in the rain you can plan to MEL the autopilot.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 25, 2020)

Our Search and Rescue helicopters are both NOTARs


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 25, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> My only comparison is a 135 and I would call it a maintenance nightmare. Were near the point of just doing an MEL on the strobes before we wash it cause we know its coming anyway.
> 
> Or good lord, if you let it sit out in the rain you can plan to MEL the autopilot.


If you think the 135s are bad let me introduce you to the 109s. Always down for maintenance and ordering parts can take easily a month or more to come in. We had one that sat in our hangar for 3 months waiting for parts to come in. Got it up and running for a couple of weeks and now it had been down again for 2 months. We are now just using it for spare parts.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 25, 2020)

Can we get back off topic please?  Feel free to continue the helo chat in the HEMS sub-forum. Thanks.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 25, 2020)

Should I binge watch all of The Madalorian or restart Breaking Bad? 🤔


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 25, 2020)

So I apparently went to a really bad apartment complex.  Notoriously bad and dangerous.  And the pt was potentially a drug dealer based on some observations by my partner I agree with. 

Not passing judgement on him, but for my pt's safety, my partners and mine, would you change anything about the transport? Any extra precautions or things to look for?

I don't expect anything to happen but I don't want to look like a target for supplies, drugs, anything or whatever.

I've noticed whenever I go to certain complexes the mere presence of an ambulance seems to bring an odd life to the place. It looked like a ghost town when we rolled into it and it doesn't take long for people to start gathering, peeking out of the blinds , going out in the porch to watch etc. I'm not saying it's malicious but it's a behavior I don't notice other places and it's a little unsettling when they're pretty close (but probably not close enough to reasonably say anything)

It just feels like eyes burning into you.

Am I making mountains out of molehills? What is the correct index of suspicion?

Edit: Like every call I watch out for vehicles, anyone approaching that doesn't belong, danger in any regard. But in areas of higher crime instances, especially violent crime  (Pt was a GSW victim.  Regardless of fault or reason it happened, I don't know and won't be so daring as to assume), surely it requires more vigilance?


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 25, 2020)

Gotta make money somehow

Drug dealers are not usually drug users so I may ask about needles but wouldn't be too worried 

Be aware of your surroundings. Police should be there. Not a huge deal


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 25, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Gotta make money somehow
> 
> Drug dealers are not usually drug users so I may ask about needles but wouldn't be too worried
> 
> Be aware of your surroundings. Police should be there. Not a huge deal



911 crews apparently require police escort at this place.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 25, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> 911 crews apparently require police escort at this place.



Try East St. Louis where you are safer without the police escort


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 25, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Try East St. Louis where you are safer without the police escort



Why? Because they see EMS there too help and police as some gang with a badge?


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 25, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Can we get back off topic please?  Feel free to continue the helo chat in the HEMS sub-forum. Thanks.


Haha, I feel the same way every time gun talk starts on here. Tangents run amuck so easily and the two groups coincide.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 25, 2020)

> 100% directionless thread





KEVD18 said:


> this is a thread that has no specific topic. since it has no specific topic, it is absolutely impossible for us to be off topic. ...


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 25, 2020)

I could be wrong but I would guess there is a difference between directionless topics, and topics that may be better suited in a place where they are (more) easily searchablrle.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 25, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I could be wrong but I would guess there is a difference between directionless topics, and topics that may be better suited in a place where they are (more) easily searchablrle.



I'm just being facetious


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 26, 2020)

Welp... One of my four bosses is about to get fired.

White House in Talks to Replace HHS Secretary Alex Azar https://www.wsj.com/articles/white-...uman-services-secretary-alex-azar-11587860458


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 26, 2020)

4 days off just isn’t enough.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 26, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> 4 days off just isn’t enough.


And yet sometimes 3 days off is too much (depending on the Honey Do list)


----------



## Peak (Apr 26, 2020)

All of my days off due to canceling OT has been leaving me quite board. If I had plan that would be one thing, but with the social distancing/communal house arrest I'm starting to lose my mind.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 26, 2020)

4 days is too much this round. Wife is weekened night shift option so from friday morning till Monday evening, its just me and the girls. That means most of my projects get started at bedtime and i work till midnight or so. 

I go to work to catch up on sleep.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 26, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I go to work to catch up on sleep.


Says every parent ever.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 26, 2020)

My wife has been home with our daughter and she’s going insane. She’s  a veterinarian and does relief work. Its kind of like a substitute teacher for vet practices. Because all of the practices here have drastically reduced their hours, she’s been out of work for weeks.

I’ve been trying to catch up on stuff around the house, but I find myself being drawn into my little pony and Barbie games, while my wife sits on the porch and sips wine, cackling maniacally. I feel for her. I’d go crazy if I had to stay home every day too.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 26, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> My wife has been home with our daughter and she’s going insane. She’s  a veterinarian and does relief work. Its kind of like a substitute teacher for vet practices. Because all of the practices here have drastically reduced their hours, she’s been out of work for weeks.
> 
> I’ve been trying to catch up on stuff around the house, but I find myself being drawn into my little pony and Barbie games, while my wife sits on the porch and sips wine, cackling maniacally. I feel for her. I’d go crazy if I had to stay home every day too.


I love my babies, I do, but it’s definitely given me perspective and a whole new sense of respect for stay-at-home parents.

Also, I’ve officially re-entered being dad to a tot. He apparently enjoys some silly song about poop. They’re so damn cute at this stage.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 26, 2020)

Mine can take 45 minutes to tell me a story about a Barbie. It’s great...but grown up drinks help dull the pain.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 26, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> grown up drinks help dull the pain.


Indeed. Aside from the tot, we have a tween and pre-tween going stir crazy. Walks are all but mandatory to level out the cabin fever.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 26, 2020)

We bought a bounce house and have it set up in the garage to get the kiddo’s energy used up. Best $150 we ever spent. Once this is over, we’ll let all the neighborhood kids jump on it


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 26, 2020)

Since this all started I got a giant playset and a trampoline, but my kids "dont have anything to do"


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 26, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Since this all started I got a giant playset and a trampoline, but my kids "dont have anything to do"


Telling my parents I had nothing to do was one of the dumber things I ever said to them.  They were more than willing to give me things to do.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm about to buy my almost three year old an indoor trampoline.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 26, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Telling my parents I had nothing to do was one of the dumber things I ever said to them.  They were more than willing to give me things to do.



You hit that nail on the head. I cringe at the thought of telling my dad "I'm bored" "there's nothing to do"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 26, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> I'm about to buy my almost three year old an indoor trampoline.



Do it! (What's the worst that could happen?)


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 26, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Telling my parents I had nothing to do was one of the dumber things I ever said to them.  They were more than willing to give me things to do.


I could still hear my dad’s reply clear as day: 
“Go out and play in traffic.” God, I loved that man.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 26, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Do it! (What's the worst that could happen?)


Head trauma leading to my kid on a ventilator 😅


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 26, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> 4 days is too much this round.



What are days off? Last day of my 72 hour shift I was up all night on a veg fire, I have been up for 36 hours straight. I specifically didn't pick up OT so I could get my 4 days off to start my "yard improvement" project (which I started today after getting off work). Don't you dare say that 4 days is too much.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 26, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> What are days off? Last day of my 72 hour shift I was up all night on a veg fire, I have been up for 36 hours straight. I specifically didn't pick up OT so I could get my 4 days off to start my "yard improvement" project (which I started today after getting off work). Don't you dare say that 4 days is too much.


Eh, you’re young. You’ll be ah-ight. I’m sure you’ll “do ok” on CALPers. I’m old, my bones hurt. Hopefully my retirement pays off.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 26, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Eh, you’re young. You’ll be ah-ight. I’m sure you’ll “do ok” on CALPers. I’m old, my bones hurt. Hopefully my retirement pays off.



Young and tired, zombie mode is in full swing at the moment. I just need more hours in the day to get the things I want to get done; done. 

2.7% @57 (when I turn 50 I'll be at 87%) I think I'll be fine when I'm old and my bones hurt.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 27, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Head trauma leading to my kid on a ventilator 😅



Not sure what personality your kid is, but if it were me, I'd lock up any unattended trampoline with a toddler in case they sneak a jump when they shouldn't.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 27, 2020)

Listening to AC/DC. Literally, all I got.
#’Murrica...

You’d never guess they weren’t.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 27, 2020)

Been on a bit of a movie binge, slight horror/thriller bent. Watched for the first time Sixth Sense, Fight Club, the original 1974 Murder on the Orient Express, and now A Quiet Place.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 27, 2020)

1 quiz and 4 finals to go and I'm done with the semester.  Then I get to be sane and take just a single class over the summer and I'll be done.  Baring any failed classes this semester 😖


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 27, 2020)

I signed up for some free online classes supposedly affiliated with Harvard. I think I can now say I went to Harvard? I dunno, some of the classes look ridiculous, but a Ventilator class on Covid and some bioethics class caught my eye.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 27, 2020)

This is crazy... I love it lol

(Apparently Dooku looses his head at right around the same point Jabba feeds the green slave girl to the Rankor...)














						Someone Edited Every Star Wars Movie To Play At Once, And I Can’t Look Away
					

So...much...Star Wars.




					www.cinemablend.com


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 27, 2020)

Do vollies  really subsidize the market that much for paid regulars and make us worth less?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 27, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Do vollies  really subsidize the market that much for paid regulars and make us worth less?


Yes and no, depending upon a variety of factors such as location, call volumes and tax base.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 27, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Do vollies  really subsidize the market that much for paid regulars and make us worth less?



My God that sounds like a thread title.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 27, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> My God that sounds like a thread title.



Meh 

Saw a comment somewhere on the internet about this.  Made me wonder.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 27, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Do vollies  really subsidize the market that much for paid regulars and make us worth less?



A complicated question and very situational.

No matter how you feel about this, you're going to tick someone off. It's like trying to discuss religion, abortion, or guns. Everyone has their own opinion and you'll never convince the other guy that they're wrong and you're right.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 28, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> A complicated question and very situational.
> 
> No matter how you feel about this, you're going to tick someone off. It's like trying to discuss religion, abortion, or guns. Everyone has their own opinion and you'll never convince the other guy that they're wrong and you're right.



Yeah but one of the above protects the others.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 28, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Yeah but one of the above protects the others.


And both protect the public


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 28, 2020)

Yard project is officially done. Ripped out a bunch of crap in the front. Planted blueberry and blackberry bushes we'll see if I get a yield. I'm doubtful for Blackberrys, but the blueberries have buds on them. Also got the garden started in the back. Pulling out weeds I discovered that apparently I have carrots growing already.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 28, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Yard project is officially done. Ripped out a bunch of crap in the front. Planted blueberry and blackberry bushes we'll see if I get a yield. I'm doubtful for Blackberrys, but the blueberries have buds on them. Also got the garden started in the back. Pulling out weeds I discovered that apparently I have carrots growing already.


Keep digging and you may find Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 28, 2020)

2nd RSI in nearly as many days having  been back a handful of shifts since taking leave. I’m willing to bet this well will dry up once our third rider starts their training.

Also, I still need a damn haircut.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 28, 2020)

Transfer list came out. I got my number one choice! E10 (The Aiea Station closest to me) Same platoon so same schedule, May 10 is my first day there.

Bye bye vacation station 🤣



VentMonkey said:


> Also, I still need a damn haircut.


Me too. Someone locally is doing haircuts for first responders, like outa their house. Had to call to set up an appointment (which is not for another week). I'll be pushing 2 months since my last haircut, and sounds like all the barbers will be closed for another month still...


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 28, 2020)

For anyone in the MO or IL area....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 28, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Transfer list came out. I got my number one choice! E10 (The Aiea Station closest to me) Same platoon so same schedule, May 10 is my first day there.
> 
> Bye bye vacation station 🤣
> 
> ...


Used to live up the hill from thr drive in movie theatre in Aiea.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 28, 2020)

Well the flowers I planted are doing their job. Bee's be pollinating them.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 28, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> *...drive-in movie theatre.*


You know how I know you (and I) are old?...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 28, 2020)

My wife is using the horse clippers with a #2 guard. It keeps it in check.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 28, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> You know how I know you (and I) are old?...


We use Carbon-14 dating to determine our age?


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 28, 2020)

After a long couple shifts assigned to the "respiratory tent" at work and having my N95 mask start chewing my nose, I have decided that I am in need of something a LOT more comfortable to wear, is NOT disposable (MINE) and works with our PAPR equipment....

Why? The hoods are in short supply and don't fit well. Since it'll be MINE, it'll be adjusted to fit my noggin. Eventually I'll add to this so I'll have a complete system of my own (mostly because I'll be getting into woodworking and I hate breathing sawdust...) so even if I don't use this much now or next year (expecting a combined flu/COVID19 season), it's still not a bad purchase.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 28, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> We use Carbon-14 dating to determine our age?


Probably old enough that we have to use Uranium-Lead dating... Some of us (not me) make fossils look young...  🤪


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 28, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> Probably old enough that we have to use Uranium-Lead dating... Some of us (not me) make fossils look young...  🤪


And some of us were around to make those fossils


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 28, 2020)

Its amazing how often sending facilities mix another patients paperwork in with our packet. Today we got discharge instructions for a 27 year old male with chlamydia. Our patient was a septic 82 year old.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 28, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Its amazing how often sending facilities mix another patients paperwork in with our packet. Today we got discharge instructions for a 27 year old male with chlamydia. Our patient was a septic 82 year old.


Did he identify as a 27 year old male with chlamydia?


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 28, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Today we got discharge instructions for a 27 year old male with chlamydia



How did you get @DesertMedic66's private medical info?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 28, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> How did you get @DesertMedic66's private medical info?


It can’t be mine, there is only 1 STI on that list. Mine has several. Each one is like a trophy.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 28, 2020)

Well that was interesting... ran a call, went to put a patient on oxygen, and all 4 NRBs in our bag were pediatric masks, like a Pedi mask even had an 'A' sharpied on its bag in the Adult mask pouch... guess I'll be inspecting the masks a little more closely in the mornings heh


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 28, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Well that was interesting... ran a call, went to put a patient on oxygen, and all 4 NRBs in our bag were pediatric masks, like a Pedi mask even had an 'A' sharpied on its bag in the Adult mask pouch...


I mean. It’s a buncha firemen. C’man?! Really?!!...😆😆😅😅😂😂


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 28, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> It can’t be mine, there is only 1 STI on that list. Mine has several. Each one is like a trophy.


You know how old I am? I remember when they were still called STD's


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 28, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> You know how old I am? I remember when they were still called STD's


I remember when they were just called gross. And no one “identified” a proper term.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 29, 2020)

I remember when they were called VD...


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 29, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/t9BsaDU


Two of my work buddies like peeps.  Made them a snack bag of peeps and a note for each. One for someone who has been patient with me and helpful explaining things, the other is our VST.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 29, 2020)

Also I love this song.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 30, 2020)

In some relatively good news, my 3M Faceshield PAPR helmet has arrived. Almost amazingly enough, it fits my noggin pretty well and is quite comfortable. As an added bonus, physically it feels narrower/smaller than the PAPR hoods we have at work.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 30, 2020)

You will like it. Don’t let it get stolen by coworkers.


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 30, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> My wife is using the horse clippers with a #2 guard. It keeps it in check.



I'm headed down that road in the very near future.  Today she said I had to do something with my hair.  She came to the rescue with hair spray.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 30, 2020)

cruiseforever said:


> I'm headed down that road in the very near future.  Today she said I had to do something with my hair.  She came to the rescue with hair spray.


Hopefully it wasn't Nair.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 30, 2020)

Whenever I hear hairspray I immediately think Aqua Net.


----------



## DragonClaw (Apr 30, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Whenever I hear hairspray I immediately think Aqua Net.



that's what my mom used when we were younger. 

Did you know flies are semi fireproof, the wings aren't. After that they become a walk.


----------



## VFlutter (May 1, 2020)

Trying to get patches made for our base. Our current patch is 3in which is the same size as the velcro circle on our flight suits. Company making the patches recommends 3.5in as the detail stitching will not look great on 3in and after seeing some others that size I agree it looks messy. 

Anyone else happen to have a 3.5in patch? Would the .5in overhang be an issue?


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 1, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> that's what my mom used when we were younger.
> 
> Did you know flies are semi fireproof, the wings aren't. After that they become a walk.


How did you discover this?


----------



## Seirende (May 1, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> How did you discover this?



You can turn Aqua Net into a flamethrower


----------



## Jim37F (May 1, 2020)

Lol, so we looked it up, my current Engine,, the vacation station, had 364 calls last year, barely 1 per day average lol

My new company, had a little less than 1500 calls in the same time period, roughly 4 per day average, 4x busier than we are (and they were like middle of the pack, 17th busiest Station in the department... mine was 3rd slowest)


----------



## Peak (May 1, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Lol, so we looked it up, my current Engine,, the vacation station, had 364 calls last year, barely 1 per day average lol
> 
> My new company, had a little less than 1500 calls in the same time period, roughly 4 per day average, 4x busier than we are (and they were like middle of the pack, 17th busiest Station in the department... mine was 3rd slowest)



No offense but 1500 calls a year still sounds like a retirement station.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 1, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Trying to get patches made for our base. Our current patch is 3in which is the same size as the velcro circle on our flight suits. Company making the patches recommends 3.5in as the detail stitching will not look great on 3in and after seeing some others that size I agree it looks messy.
> 
> Anyone else happen to have a 3.5in patch? Would the .5in overhang be an issue?


While I don’t know the exact size of our patch (it’s not a round one) it does have a decent amount of overhang on it. The only time it has been an issue is during the wash cycle it likes to grab on to other Velcro surfaces. Aside from that there have been no issues.


----------



## CALEMT (May 1, 2020)

Peak said:


> No offense but 1500 calls a year still sounds like a retirement station.



Before I transferred closer to where I live my old station was running close to 5,000 calls a year. I distinctly remember running about 70 calls in a 72 hour period.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 1, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Before I transferred closer to where I live my old station was running close to 5,000 calls a year. I distinctly remember running about 70 calls in a 72 hour period.


And now you are at what, 30 a year? Haha


----------



## CALEMT (May 1, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> And now you are at what, 30 a year? Haha



We break 100 thank you very much... maybe 200. But I'm 2 hours 45 minutes from home vs 5 1/2 hours.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 1, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> In some relatively good news, my 3M Faceshield PAPR helmet has arrived. Almost amazingly enough, it fits my noggin pretty well and is quite comfortable. As an added bonus, physically it feels narrower/smaller than the PAPR hoods we have at work.
> 
> View attachment 4957





CCCSD said:


> You will like it. Don’t let it get stolen by coworkers.


I've already used it a few times in one shift. Overall it's easier and more comfy than the N95/goggles setup we're provided. Another bonus is my hard of hearing patients can lip read to help them understand because they can see me talk. My coworkers know this one is MINE! Worst thing is now I've gotten some of them looking to get one too. A couple other nurses and doctors are very interested...

I think one of the best reasons I like it is this thing fits well and doesn't feel like I'm wearing an inflated bag on my head.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 1, 2020)

Ive lived in this house for less than 2 years and ive had 7 random people stop and offer to spray seal my asphalt drive. 

Finally agreed on $300 with some random guy today. This may be one of my dumber decisions.

Not a bad price though for a 100x16 drive with another 15×30 parking section attached.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 1, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> I've already used it a few times in one shift. Overall it's easier and more comfy than the N95/goggles setup we're provided. Another bonus is my hard of hearing patients can lip read to help them understand because they can see me talk. My coworkers know this one is MINE! Worst thing is now I've gotten some of them looking to get one too. A couple other nurses and doctors are very interested...
> 
> I think one of the best reasons I like it is this thing fits well and doesn't feel like I'm wearing an inflated bag on my head.



Did you just buy the hood or the entire PAPR? We don't have them at my place. I'd love one but it's gotta be expensive.


----------



## Jim37F (May 1, 2020)

Peak said:


> No offense but 1500 calls a year still sounds like a retirement station.


My last ambulance job was maybe twice as busy still, and routinely ran stand up 24s... 

At least I'll still be getting calls regularly instead of a whole cycle with maybe 2-4 calls total...


----------



## VFlutter (May 1, 2020)

I got myself an Ops-Core SOTR since i am Gucci. Being able to plug in the microphone to my helmet is actually a huge perk tho. Trying to communicate in a helicopter with N95s is pretty useless.


----------



## Tigger (May 1, 2020)

Here I was thinking I was cool with a respirator and some anti fog lab goggles.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 2, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> I got myself an Ops-Core SOTR since i am Gucci. Being able to plug in the microphone to my helmet is actually a huge perk tho. Trying to communicate in a helicopter with N95s is pretty useless.


I may look into one when they can be ordered again. I tried to convince work to buy them but no luck there.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 2, 2020)

Have you guys really been having issues with comms while wearing N95s? That hasn’t been an issue for us so far.


----------



## CALEMT (May 2, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> I got myself an Ops-Core SOTR since i am Gucci. Being able to plug in the microphone to my helmet is actually a huge perk tho. Trying to communicate in a helicopter with N95s is pretty useless.



Yeah you would be the guy who owns a FAST helmet... 

Then again I own a TW EXFIL (non-ballisitc unfortunately).


----------



## Akulahawk (May 2, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Did you just buy the hood or the entire PAPR? We don't have them at my place. I'd love one but it's gotta be expensive.


I just bought the facepiece/hood. It's compatible with the PAPR units we have at work. The system we use, not including any headpiece, runs about $1,000 per kit. The kit includes the blower, battery, hose, filter (replaceable/disposable), and charger for a battery. Extra batteries run about $300/each and have about an 8 hour runtime. The helmet is also compatible with supplied air systems IF you have the right adapter kit. This is one of 3M's Versaflo system components.

So, yeah, expensive, but if you're doing woodworking, metal grinding, or really anything with LOTS of dust potential, and you're going to be doing it for hours at a time, these systems are awesome. I got mine because my nose was just getting chewed up by our N95 masks if I had to wear one for more than a couple hours at a time.

In this current time, they say COVID19 appropriate PPE includes a surgical mask UNLESS something occurs that will create aersolized particles, such as intubation, swabbing the oro/nasopharynx, the patient coughs or sneezes, or is getting a neb treatment. I'll wear this when I initially get any suspicious patient as I'll do at least one of those things that will cause aerosols (usually swabs) while doing my initial assessment and such. I want to minimize the number of times I go into those rooms.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 2, 2020)

How often are LP15s wrong? I'm not sure if it's the stress of transport or a regular increase because the machine does it, but I feel like the BP runs a false higher number (not crazy high).

How often is it completely wrong?

Is it true a BP isn't that accurate when taken in a moving vehicle?

Pt has a BP of like 130/80. Took it again about 15 minutes later and it was like 50/33. That can't be right. Wouldn't someone pass out with that BP (or be close to death?). She was on hospice DNR, but *relatively* stable. No apparent change in impression.  Took it again a few minutes later and it was fine. 

Once could be a fluke, no trend on a sudden drop in BP.  But what would cause that?

HR, sats, resps were fine.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 2, 2020)

Me for a few solid minutes


----------



## Peak (May 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> How often are LP15s wrong? I'm not sure if it's the stress of transport or a regular increase because the machine does it, but I feel like the BP runs a false higher number (not crazy high).
> 
> How often is it completely wrong?
> 
> ...



Never trust an auto BP. When in doubt get a manual/palp/dopler pressure.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 2, 2020)

Peak said:


> Never trust an auto BP. When in doubt get a manual/palp/dopler pressure.



Never?

What is dopler BP? I always equate that word to RADAR for storm warnings.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> How often are LP15s wrong? I'm not sure if it's the stress of transport or a regular increase because the machine does it, but I feel like the BP runs a false higher number (not crazy high).
> 
> How often is it completely wrong?
> 
> ...


They can be accurate at times but they can also be very inaccurate at times, as with any NiBP. A lot of people will say it is good practice to get your first blood pressure manually and then use the NiBP afterwards.

In any case if the NiBP gives you a value that doesn’t seem right for one reason or another it is best to verify it manually.

There are several reasons why it may give you an inaccurate reading including: patient movement, incorrect cuff size, movement of the NiBP tubing, cardiac rhythm, patient condition, and others 

The NiBP also does not record a normal BP like we do when we are auscultating one. It is not looking for the SBP and DBP. They use an oscillometric technique.

 An accurate reading can be taken while moving but it is definitely more difficult. You will learn to time some of your assessments and treatments on stoplights/stop signs and certain roads. 


DragonClaw said:


> What is dopler BP? I always equate that word to RADAR for storm warnings.


Using a doppler machine to obtain a blood pressure or more specifically using a Doppler to obtain a MAP. This is very useful for LVAD patients.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 2, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> The NiBP also does not record a normal BP like we do when we are auscultating one. It is not looking for the SBP and DBP. They use an oscillometric technique.



a *what* technique...



> You will learn to time some of your assessments and treatments on stoplights/stop signs and certain roads.



I do that when possible. Some areas the potholes are as big as mosquitos, and as prolific, so it doesn't matter where you go you're doomed to be in a space shuttle on re-entry




> Using a doppler machine to obtain a blood pressure or more specifically using a Doppler to obtain a MAP. This is very useful for LVAD patients.



I doubt I'm going to see such a machine that I've never heard of before in this operation. I've never even seen an LVAD. I'll look into it just to be more familiar with it though. (I know what an LVAD is. I meant the doppler machine)

Once had a pt with a mechanical mitral valve though. That was cool to ascultate.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> a *what* technique...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LVADs are slowly being seen more and more in the EMS setting. None of our local hospitals are LVAD centers so when they get an LVAD patient in they will contact the facility that placed it and 9/10 times they will request the patient be flown to them. When I was on the ground full time I never had an LVAD patient however I have had over a dozen while flying.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 2, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> LVADs are slowly being seen more and more in the EMS setting. None of our local hospitals are LVAD centers so when they get an LVAD patient in they will contact the facility that placed it and 9/10 times they will request the patient be flown to them. When I was on the ground full time I never had an LVAD patient however I have had over a dozen while flying.



The hospital I'm at most is one. Per this LVAD something website about approved Heartmate centers or something from a quick Google.  But LVAD probably requires a 12 lead so as a usual double basic I'm probably not going to see it.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 2, 2020)

Nobody get triggered. I know there's a lot of knowledge you need and just wanting medic isn't enough. I just really enjoy medicine and want more.  Even if it's getting a drink out of a firehose.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> The hospital I'm at most is one. Per this LVAD something website about approved Heartmate centers or something from a quick Google.  But LVAD probably requires a 12 lead so as a usual double basic I'm probably not going to see it.


It all really depends on what the issue is and why the patient is being transferred. My last LVAD patient could have gone by ground. It was a nosebleed. Local ED contacted LVAD center for guidance on what they could do as far as stopping or reversing the patients anticoagulants. LVAD center said “just fly the patient to us and we will take care of it”. Patient was extremely stable with no complaints.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 2, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> It all really depends on what the issue is and why the patient is being transferred. My last LVAD patient could have gone by ground. It was a nosebleed. Local ED contacted LVAD center for guidance on what they could do as far as stopping or reversing the patients anticoagulants. LVAD center said “just fly the patient to us and we will take care of it”. Patient was extremely stable with no complaints.



But my medical directors be like

"Narcan is an advanced skill."

I doubt they'd let us treat an LVAD pt.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 2, 2020)

This doppler thing looks like it came out of the 60s. 🤔

Is it _a _gold standard still? Will it be around for awhile, should it be? 

It looks like it belongs next to a manual defibrillator (which I'm dying to learn)

With the BP, you use gel for some increased wavelength travel thing I assume? Seems like not a good choice for an ambulance short travel as one would need to be still to not mess up the reading?


----------



## Peak (May 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> This doppler thing looks like it came out of the 60s. 🤔
> 
> Is it _a _gold standard still? Will it be around for awhile, should it be?
> 
> ...



While a lot of medicine changes constantly, a good exam doesn’t. Many of the old school clinicians actually perform a much better exam than those fresh out of school.

Did you know that you can identify and isolate fractures with a tuning fork?

Doppler is still used quite a bit across multiple care areas. It can be used to find peripheral pulses in patients with peripheral vascular disease.

Doppler is the cardio portion of cardiotocography, and is how we check for fetal heart rate without ultrasound.

As a bit of ED cowboy medicine we will often hold a doppler over the femoral or carotid artery after ROSC and until we can place an A line so that we can hear if our pulses are deminishing and have a quicker feed back mechanism that we are about to code again.

I doubt most street buses carry one. I can use my phone and butterfly as one so I always have it as a tool at my disposal.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 2, 2020)

I'm going to put some responses in line...





Peak said:


> While a lot of medicine changes constantly, a good exam doesn’t. Many of the old school clinicians actually perform a much better exam than those fresh out of school. Very True!!
> 
> Did you know that you can identify and isolate fractures with a tuning fork? Yes. I've done it and have known how for almost 30 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## GMCmedic (May 2, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Have you guys really been having issues with comms while wearing N95s? That hasn’t been an issue for us so far.


I havent worn an N95 yet but my partner wears a mask on everything, even if he is just going to check the aircraft in the morning. 

I cant hear anything he says unless he pushes his mic to his face (likely breaking the seal on his N95), but he is also 67 years old and generally sucks with any technology.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 2, 2020)

The air fryer is the best thing we ever bought for the kitchen.


----------



## VFlutter (May 2, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Yeah you would be the guy who owns a FAST helmet...
> 
> Then again I own a TW EXFIL (non-ballisitc unfortunately).



Ha that is a google image, not me. I also have a TW Exfil....for my NVGs



DragonClaw said:


> This doppler thing looks like it came out of the 60s. 🤔
> 
> Is it _a _gold standard still? Will it be around for awhile, should it be?



Until someone figures out a better way to get FHTs or a MAP on a non-pulsatile patient in transport which I doubt will be anytime soon



DesertMedic66 said:


> Have you guys really been having issues with comms while wearing N95s? That hasn’t been an issue for us so far.



Probably depends on the Airframe and comms system but it is a challenge for us, have to push the mic against the mask or yell. But the BK is loud AF


----------



## Peak (May 2, 2020)

@Akulahawk 









						Butterfly Network | Point-of-care ultrasound solutions
					

Butterfly transforms complex ultrasound processes into one connected POCUS system to help offer better, more efficient care.




					www.butterflynetwork.com
				




I usually prefer to plug the probe into my iPad as it gives me a larger screen, but for doppler my iPhone is perfectly adequate.


----------



## CALEMT (May 2, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Ha that is a google image, not me. I also have a TW Exfil....for my NVGs



Wish I had nods...


----------



## DragonClaw (May 2, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Wish I had nods...



😏


----------



## VentMonkey (May 2, 2020)

This sheltering in place has reignited my inner gamer. Marvel game looks cool, waiting for it to download. 

The girls are playing Metal Slug in the meanwhile. I didn’t think they’d take to it so well😏...


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 2, 2020)

I'm about to break out the monkey island series once finals is over


----------



## DragonClaw (May 2, 2020)

It's 84 degrees and the partner locked us out of the truck. Geez.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> It's 84 degrees and the partner locked us out of the truck. Geez.


That’s a beautiful day. Find some shade and enjoy some relax time while waiting


----------



## DragonClaw (May 2, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> That’s a beautiful day. Find some shade and enjoy some relax time while waiting


Yeah we've got some shade but there's a treeline that I think is serving as a windbreak or maybe there's just not much wind. Can't wait for some w a t e r


----------



## jgmedic (May 2, 2020)

It's over 100 again at work, and probably wont go below that until October.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 2, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> It's over 100 again at work, and probably wont go below that until October.


We hit 108 about a week ago. The one positive this summer is that our aircraft is limited to 122 instead of the 113 we were limited at last year.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 2, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> We hit 108 about a week ago. The one positive this summer is that our aircraft is limited to 122 instead of the 113 we were limited at last year.


Wdym limited?


----------



## CCCSD (May 2, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> We hit 108 about a week ago. The one positive this summer is that our aircraft is limited to 122 instead of the 113 we were limited at last year.



Well...it DOES have a fan.


----------



## jgmedic (May 2, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> We hit 108 about a week ago. The one positive this summer is that our aircraft is limited to 122 instead of the 113 we were limited at last year.


Ooh, we hit 105, my 1st summer there we had seven straight days at 120 or hotter. Curious to see if Reach 21 or MA6 will fly in that heat, We didnt need them then, thank god


----------



## CALEMT (May 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Wdym limited?



Hot air doesn't provide as much lift, which is kinda important for a helicopter. Add in the weight of the crew, gear, and fuel then add the pt what would otherwise be a normal flight in adequate ambient air temperatures in the summer it may not provide enough lift. 

They will shut down airports here in So CAL and even Phoenix in the summer on really hot days due to the runways blowing tires on takeoff's and landings.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 2, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Hot air doesn't provide as much lift, which is kinda important for a helicopter. Add in the weight of the crew, gear, and fuel then add the pt what would otherwise be a normal flight in adequate ambient air temperatures in the summer it may not provide enough lift.
> 
> They will shut down airports here in So CAL and even Phoenix in the summer on really hot days due to the runways blowing tires on takeoff's and landings.



What happens if you run into a thermal


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Wdym limited?


Helicopters have different operating temperatures that change based on the manufacture, specific model, and the manufacturer of the engine or engines that are in the helicopter.

We are in the same airframe as we were last year but the engines on this helicopter are from a different manufacture than last year. So our temperature limits have increased from 113 to 122. There will still be probably 20 days this summer where we will be out of service for the temperature.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 2, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Well...it DOES have a fan.


I’ve asked them to turn it off during the cold months but I get awkward looks when I ask...


----------



## DragonClaw (May 2, 2020)

A firefighter gave me his number today.  😬

I thought he was going to ask me to move the truck


----------



## CALEMT (May 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> A firefighter gave me his number today.  😬
> 
> I thought he was going to ask me to move the truck



Watch out for those firefighters... I hear they’re real *******s.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> A firefighter gave me his number today.  😬
> 
> I thought he was going to ask me to move the truck


Did he write his number in crayon?


----------



## DragonClaw (May 2, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Watch out for those firefighters... I hear they’re real *******s.



I don't cuss and I honestly cannot interpolate that.  

Are you being sarcastic? Cause don't you work with fire?


----------



## CALEMT (May 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I don't cuss and I honestly cannot interpolate that.
> 
> Are you being sarcastic? Cause don't you work with fire?



Buttholes

Part sarcasm part truth and I can say wholeheartedly that I work with fire... I’m a firefighter paramedic after all.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 2, 2020)

Oh he was in the army and runs marathons and said he's glad I texted him cause I seem very interesting. 

I give him 3 weeks before he sees the real me 👿


----------



## luke_31 (May 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Oh he was in the army and runs marathons and said he's glad I texted him cause I seem very interesting.
> 
> I give him 3 weeks before he sees the real me 👿


Enjoy while it lasts. After a while you’ll get tired of them hitting on you. Had a female partner and we worked 911 transport with a fire department and the firefighters always were trying to ask her out. She got real tired of it after a while. But I did get a entertaining story out of it one time. She went on a date with a FF/PM who rode with me one time during my first go round with medic school and was talking mad **** about me to her. She thought it sounded like me with the story as I’d told her about it when we worked together. She called and asked to be sure, and when I confirmed, she called him back and told him to go to hell for talking **** about her partner. We both got a good laugh out of that one. Think this happened about ten years ago now. Gosh I’m starting to feel old now and I’m only 38


----------



## DragonClaw (May 2, 2020)

luke_31 said:


> Enjoy while it lasts. After a while you’ll get tired of them hitting on you. Had a female partner and we worked 911 transport with a fire department and the firefighters always were trying to ask her out. She got real tired of it after a while. But I did get a entertaining story out of it one time. She went on a date with a FF/PM who rode with me one time during my first go round with medic school and was talking mad **** about me to her. She thought it sounded like me with the story as I’d told her about it when we worked together. She called and asked to be sure, and when I confirmed, she called him back and told him to go to hell for talking **** about her partner. We both got a good laugh out of that one. Think this happened about ten years ago now. Gosh I’m starting to feel old now and I’m only 38



I am not sure if this is "Enjoy". 

It's weird and foreign. 

And it's a taken me by surprise. I don't really know what to think. 

He seems nice so I'll talk to him. But what may come of it? No idea


----------



## Peak (May 3, 2020)

Can he not find someone to date outside of his workplace?


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 3, 2020)

I recommend not dating anyone related to your profession.  Find an engineer or something.  They make good money.


----------



## StCEMT (May 3, 2020)

Peak said:


> Can he not find someone to date outside of his workplace?


I can't say much since I am doing this exact thing. However I was incredibly selective about it and it's the only time I've done it, not something I have made a pattern of doing. Just like anywhere there is plenty of sleeping around here, but there are a handful of relationships within the company or within EMS/PD/FD. The ones that actually go to that step are actually pretty solid relationships/marriages. I definitely agree that it shouldn't be a routine for someone, but at least anecdotally, we've got some people that actually are great together.


----------



## Peak (May 3, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> I can't say much since I am doing this exact thing. However I was incredibly selective about it and it's the only time I've done it, not something I have made a pattern of doing. Just like anywhere there is plenty of sleeping around here, but there are a handful of relationships within the company or within EMS/PD/FD. The ones that actually go to that step are actually pretty solid relationships/marriages. I definitely agree that it shouldn't be a routine for someone, but at least anecdotally, we've got some people that actually are great together.



I think that there is a difference between getting to know someone you work with over time and dating them, and hitting on random people in your place of work.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 3, 2020)

Peak said:


> I think that there is a difference between getting to know someone you work with over time and dating them, and hitting on random people in your place of work.



Yeah we don't even work together.  It's not like he's a good friend that wants a more serious relationship.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 3, 2020)

I just don't get a lot of attention from guys. I don't wear makeup, try to be inconspicuous, and not make any waves.  

But I struck up convo because he brought in a code and they quickly called it.  Hospital already had a body bag on the bed in case they didn't get rosc.  They didn't.  

He asked if I wanted to go medic, I said I definitely did.  We had a quick chat is all. 

I was not expecting his number at all.


----------



## StCEMT (May 3, 2020)

Peak said:


> I think that there is a difference between getting to know someone you work with over time and dating them, and hitting on random people in your place of work.


Agreed, the fishing of the workplace that goes on is rather obnoxious. I just can't sit and say don't ever do it as a rule seeing as to how I followed it for years until I didn't. Still smart practice though for the most part. Just gotta be smart about it.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 3, 2020)

I texted him


----------



## DragonClaw (May 3, 2020)

Actual EMS question now 

Do pts make agonal gasping only right before we die? We had an older hospice pt today the was NDR. One time in the room she made some gasping as if to breathe but it seemed like she wasn't getting any air. 

One time in the ambo she did it again. 

She made it home safe and sound but the pt of mine that died didn't do any gasping. I'm sure not everyone does when they die.

Partner described them as "Apneic". Is that the correct term.  Is that the same as agonal or different?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 3, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Actual EMS question now
> 
> Do pts make agonal gasping only right before we die? We had an older hospice pt today the was NDR. One time in the room she made some gasping as if to breathe but it seemed like she wasn't getting any air.
> 
> ...


Apneic is no breathing. Agonal breathing refers to the gasps that some patient do.

It really varies. Some patients do it while others don’t. You can also see it with head trauma and strokes.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 3, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Apneic is no breathing. Agonal breathing refers to the gasps that some patient do.
> 
> It really varies. Some patients do it while others don’t. You can also see it with head trauma and strokes.



I didn't think it it was apneic because of that. A +pnea  .

She maybe wasn't ventilating well and it was inefficient but I wouldn't describe it as apnea.

One time the pulse ox showed 0HR and 0 on sats, but I think she just wiggled it loose.

For a second I was like :000 PLEASE NO. 

But she showed no distress.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 3, 2020)

May my kid's HDD rest in peace. Now on to installing Windows onto the new drive. Fortunately I at least have an old disk that works so I do KNOW that the new drive does work and I didn't kill her computer when I installed it...


----------



## DragonClaw (May 3, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> May my kid's HDD rest in peace. Now on to installing Windows onto the new drive. Fortunately I at least have an old disk that works so I do KNOW that the new drive does work and I didn't kill her computer when I installed it...



Get an SSD. Don't bother with an HHD


----------



## Akulahawk (May 3, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Get an SSD. Don't bother with an HHD


SSD is what I got...


----------



## Akulahawk (May 3, 2020)

After some poking at the darned thing, I'm _mostly_ there in having that computer back up and running. I do have to say that the startup on the new SSD is simply stupid fast compared to what it was before the old HDD died, even when that drive was in good shape. This computer is also quite a bit more responsive than it was. I do know that part of this is because I also basically maxed out the RAM too. The best part of all is that the computer OS reactivated properly to the correct version that was on this computer.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 3, 2020)

I had to have a chat with a medic at another service in my area about his incessant hitting on one of my recruit EMTs.

I'm actually friends with both him and his wife in real life and I saw him at the hospital and asked if he realized that the girl he was harassing was one of my students. 

The texts immediately stopped ... Along with a plea to not mention his indiscretions to his wife.  

Its such a small world, how could he think he could get away with something like that?


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 3, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> After some poking at the darned thing, I'm _mostly_ there in having that computer back up and running. I do have to say that the startup on the new SSD is simply stupid fast compared to what it was before the old HDD died, even when that drive was in good shape. This computer is also quite a bit more responsive than it was. I do know that part of this is because I also basically maxed out the RAM too. The best part of all is that the computer OS reactivated properly to the correct version that was on this computer.


SSD's are nice.  Run 3 of them in my main laptop for the past 7 years and still haven't had any issues.    Running Linux I still get faster boot times than most Windows machines, and I don't have to deal with OS reactivation or licensing issues.


----------



## CALEMT (May 3, 2020)

Nerds


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 3, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Nerds


Nerds with ban hammers....


Just kidding


----------



## VFlutter (May 3, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> I recommend not dating anyone related to your profession.  Find an engineer or something.  They make good money.



I exclusively date nurse, works out horribly for me but is interesting none the less


----------



## GMCmedic (May 3, 2020)

I got a coworker pregnant, 7 years together. Married 5 and 2 kids. YMMV


----------



## Tigger (May 3, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I had to have a chat with a medic at another service in my area about his incessant hitting on one of my recruit EMTs.
> 
> I'm actually friends with both him and his wife in real life and I saw him at the hospital and asked if he realized that the girl he was harassing was one of my students.
> 
> ...


Fortunately your staff felt comfortable coming to you as well. I think that's how a lot of people think they can get away with such crap, that the victim just won't want to speak up.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 3, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Fortunately your staff felt comfortable coming to you as well. I think that's how a lot of people think they can get away with such crap, that the victim just won't want to speak up.


^^^
This


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 3, 2020)

I like to think my gang knows they can trust me. Not everyone likes me... but I treat the team fairly and with respect. 
I'm all about accountability.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 3, 2020)

I sometimes wonder what happened to past forum members.

Like Mycrofft.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 3, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I sometimes wonder what happened to past forum members.
> 
> Like Mycrofft.



Most of the time life gets in the way, but I wonder about some members too.


----------



## VFlutter (May 3, 2020)

Looking to make some short videos for work. I always use my Galaxy Note 10+ but I also have a Nikon D3300 at home. Is there any benefit to using a DSLR vs my phone?  Better quality with editing? The Note is 4K vs the Nikon 1080p. Was going to pick up a Rode mic for whichever I decide to use.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 3, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Looking to make some short videos for work. I always use my Galaxy Note 10+ but I also have a Nikon D3300 at home. Is there any benefit to using a DSLR vs my phone?  Better quality with editing? The Note is 4K vs the Nikon 1080p. Was going to pick up a Rode mic for whichever I decide to use.



I do LOTS of work/education video. I have multiple cameras. I use a Canon DSLR and a Canon Viva H800. I primarily edit on Camtasia, because I can embed quizzes and interaction. I also shoot the quickies on my iPad and edit those with Premiere Rush.

Honestly, you will get good results with anything that’s shooting HD, but lights and audio make or break you. I record all the audio separate on a Zoom H4. I very seldom use a shotgun mic and never use camera audio except as a sync mark. I have a Rode news shooter kit for wireless mics, and use a lav on the person speaking. I do narration VO with a Samson USB I’ve had for years. I have several light kits from Amazon and tend to use a lot of light. I have Neewer led lights, but with the cheaper kits they’re all pretty equal in quality. The soft boxes is what makes the difference.

Also I highly recommend StoryBlocks for music, stills and B roll stock video.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 3, 2020)

I hope our local hospitals give out TP for EMS week. I need a good laugh.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 3, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I sometimes wonder what happened to past forum members.
> 
> Like Mycrofft.


He's a pretty good guy. Being on this forum was more of a side thing for him and though he was thinking about retirement, he was just getting busier. He's on FB a little bit but I suspect that "social media" hasn't exactly been high on his list of things to do.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 4, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> He's a pretty good guy. Being on this forum was more of a side thing for him and though he was thinking about retirement, he was just getting busier. He's on FB a little bit but I suspect that "social media" hasn't exactly been high on his list of things to do.



I appreciated his stuff. He was interesting


----------



## GMCmedic (May 4, 2020)

Pup is in liver failure unrelated to the Cushings. Brought him back home for a couple days for steak and cuddles.

Hes been a good friend for 13 years.


----------



## CCCSD (May 4, 2020)

I’m sorry for your pup. Mine sends a lick. Thank you for being a GOOD dad.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 5, 2020)

Last year 2/1 to 5/5 we had 10 cardiac arrests that were dead on scene and not transported. This year, same time frame, we have had 46.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 5, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Last year 2/1 to 5/5 we had 10 cardiac arrests that were dead on scene and not transported. This year, same time frame, we have had 46.


Locally were up about 400% so your numbers are in line.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 5, 2020)

Why? The inevitable toll of obesity, poor diet and exercise finally showing the results?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Why? The inevitable toll of obesity, poor diet and exercise finally showing the results?


I know in my area there has been an increase in cardiac arrests in the field due to people not wanting to go to the hospital due to the COVID scare. That chest pain that grandpa has been feeling would normally make him call 911 or go the ED however he is now to scared to go in to get it checked.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 5, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I know in my area there has been an increase in cardiac arrests in the field due to people not wanting to go to the hospital due to the COVID scare. That chest pain that grandpa has been feeling would normally make him call 911 or go the ED however he is now to scared to go in to get it checked.




Eek


----------



## DragonClaw (May 5, 2020)

Are there any field troponin tests?


----------



## GMCmedic (May 5, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I know in my area there has been an increase in cardiac arrests in the field due to people not wanting to go to the hospital due to the COVID scare. That chest pain that grandpa has been feeling would normally make him call 911 or go the ED however he is now to scared to go in to get it checked.


This. Were also seeing transplant patients that have coexisting issues that are becoming really sick.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Are there any field troponin tests?


Sorta.  There are point of care tests but the agency has to decide they want to do them, get approved to do a clia waver and spend 100 dollars on the test that they can't bill for.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 5, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Sorta.  There are point of care tests but the agency has to decide they want to do them, get approved to do a clia waver and spend 100 dollars on the test that they can't bill for.


Are they at least accurate


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Are they at least accurate


Yes. iSTAT was the one I used in the hospital.  My EMS agency has two collecting dust as well.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 5, 2020)

We’re also seeing COVID patients that just die.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 5, 2020)

Taco dinner

All the fixings, bell peppers, beans, sour cream, cheese... 🌮 🌮 

Made fresh guac  🥑


----------



## Seirende (May 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> bell peppers



My mortal enemy


----------



## DragonClaw (May 5, 2020)

Seirende said:


> My mortal enemy



What did Crunchies ever do to you?


----------



## DragonClaw (May 5, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/DZJQqi3


Ah. The fruit of my labors


----------



## Seirende (May 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What did Crunchies ever do to you?



My mom used to make Spanish rice with bell peppers. I had to finish my portion every time. She stopped making me eat it when I threw up while trying to force it down.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 5, 2020)

Seirende said:


> My mom used to make Spanish rice with bell peppers. I had to finish my portion every time. She stopped making me eat it when I threw up while trying to force it down.



Oh. That's what my dad did to me with Brussel sprouts. Even the smell of one makes me rerch


----------



## DragonClaw (May 5, 2020)

Raise your hand if you've been victimized by parents forcing you to eat food.  ✋


----------



## VentMonkey (May 5, 2020)

Always chocked my parents force-feeding up to their lack of essentials growing up themselves; never felt victimized.

As an adult, I’ve always known when to discern full from gluttony. Guess that’s just me though...


----------



## DragonClaw (May 5, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Always chocked my parents force-feeding up to their lack of essentials growing up themselves; never felt victimized.
> 
> As an adult, I’ve always known when to discern full from gluttony. Guess that’s just me though...


It was a joke.  .-.


----------



## Seirende (May 5, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Always chocked my parents force-feeding up to their lack of essentials growing up themselves; never felt victimized.
> 
> As an adult, I’ve always known when to discern full from gluttony. Guess that’s just me though...



Our experiences aren't about being forced to overeat, but being forced to eat food that doesn't agree with us. I threw up because I couldn't handle the taste of the peppers, not because I had had too much.


----------



## Seirende (May 5, 2020)

I used to love bananas but about a year ago I had to stop eating them because the texture made me gag. I didn't use to be ok with onions but now I like them fine. Funny how our sensory preferences change.


----------



## CCCSD (May 5, 2020)

You do realize you just opened the door...


----------



## DragonClaw (May 5, 2020)

Also, I had my family do the taste test paper. My dad couldn't taste it.  I could.

I think I literally taste bitter things better than him. And he could not understand what was so gross about Brussel sprouts.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 5, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> You do realize you just opened the door...


??


----------



## Seirende (May 5, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> You do realize you just opened the door...



Are you speaking of sexual innuendo?


----------



## DragonClaw (May 5, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Are you speaking of sexual innuendo?



I thought he meant a needlessly edgy story from me.  *shrug*


----------



## Seirende (May 6, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I thought he meant a needlessly edgy story from me.  *shrug*



Could be a third as yet unnamed option


----------



## VentMonkey (May 6, 2020)

Disney+ put up the _Princess Bride _ recently. Color me signed up. Inigo Montoya is a freakin’ legend in this household. The girls got a kick for sure.


----------



## Seirende (May 6, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Disney+ put up the _Princess Bride _ recently. Color me signed up. Inigo Montoya is a freakin’ legend in this household. The girls got a kick for sure.



It's odd watching Columbo read a fairy tale


----------



## Seirende (May 6, 2020)

@VentMonkey one more post and I'll have 500; sixteen more and you'll have 5,000


----------



## VentMonkey (May 6, 2020)

Seirende said:


> It's odd watching Columbo read a fairy tale...


...to Kevin Arnold.

@Seirende you’re on to me.


----------



## Seirende (May 6, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> ...to Kevin Arnold.



Not familiar


----------



## DragonClaw (May 6, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Not familiar


Neither am I


----------



## DragonClaw (May 6, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Could be a third as yet unnamed option



Yeah, that was my thought too. But I only had one clear guess to name and trying to put a name on the rest would be impossible. 

Oh well.


----------



## Aprz (May 6, 2020)

On Valentine's Day, a part time girl I was working with was eating chopped bell pepper raw. I told her I thought that was weird, she told me to my big kid pants on, and she made me try it. I had to eat it with my eye clothes. It wasn't too bad, kinda sweet actually, but still weird for me to eat. I don't mind my food being cooked with bell pepper and onions, I think they add flavor to the food, but I find both gross to eat by themselves.

Bananas are my jam.

I'm still amazed you don't know how to use bobby pins. I feel like they are self explanatory. (I was just taking them out of my hair, getting ready for bed, and it made me think of you saying you didn't know how to use it, haha)


----------



## DragonClaw (May 6, 2020)

Aprz said:


> On Valentine's Day, a part time girl I was working with was eating chopped bell pepper raw. I told her I thought that was weird, she told me to my big kid pants on, and she made me try it. I had to eat it with my eye clothes. It wasn't too bad, kinda sweet actually, but still weird for me to eat. I don't mind my food being cooked with bell pepper and onions, I think they add flavor to the food, but I find both gross to eat by themselves.Z
> 
> Bananas are my jam.



I eat bell peppers like candy.  Like apples. Like candy apples.


----------



## Aprz (May 6, 2020)

Apples are like candy, but bell peppers are bell peppers.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 6, 2020)

Aprz said:


> Apples are like candy, but bell peppers are bell peppers.


Interesting analogy 🤔


----------



## Aprz (May 6, 2020)

Bell peppers 🤮


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 6, 2020)

I made roasted veggies the other day. Carrots, potatoes and Brussel sprouts, along with a beautiful ribeye steak. I took the leftovers to work and the crew that runs out of the station where my office is staged a revolution and demanded I no longer bring Brussel sprouts to the office due to the smell. 

I usually heat up my lunch in a little crock pot and I guess the odor of the sprouts drive them to near mutiny. At least I don’t do fish in the microwave.


----------



## CALEMT (May 6, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> At least I don’t do fish in the microwave.



The cardinal sin.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 6, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> The cardinal sin.



No purgatory for those who commit such heinous crimes


----------



## DragonClaw (May 6, 2020)

Why is Sodium Na+ but Calcium is Ca++.

How do you have a ++? I thought Ions are just positive or negative. 

(Regardind cardiac functions)


----------



## Peak (May 6, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Why is Sodium Na+ but Calcium is Ca++.
> 
> How do you have a ++? I thought Ions are just positive or negative.
> 
> (Regardind cardiac functions)



It is related to the state of the valence electrons.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 6, 2020)

Peak said:


> It is related to the state of the valence electrons.



That it has two instead of one?

Also what are terminal fibers?

Google gave me nothing on this.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 6, 2020)

It’s interesting what makes some people gag versus others. 

When I was super into healthy eating I did a lot of salmon in the microwave. Most people were kind enough to tolerate it.

My wife and I have recently grown fond of brussell sprouts. We like mixing them in with asparagus and some mushrooms as a side for just about any type of steak we grill or pan sear.

@Seirende Kevin Arnold (from The Wonder Years) is the little boy (Fred Savage) that plays Columbo’s (Peter Falk’s) grandson in The Princess Bride.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 6, 2020)

Puppers peacefully crossed the rainbow bridge this morning. Its kinda rough, telling the 6 year old was worse.


----------



## jgmedic (May 6, 2020)

Seeing people not know who Kevin Arnold is makes me sad, and feel very very old. Makes me think of a time when I was razzing a co worker about their Zach Morris phone and one of of new EMTs looked at me and said Who's Zach Morris? Does he work here?


----------



## VentMonkey (May 6, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Puppers peaceful crossed the rainbow bridge this morning. Its kinda rough, telling the 6 year old was worse.


Sucks, meng. Our 10-year old bully died in my arms a few years ago with our girls standing right behind me. Didn’t think I’d weep that hard. R.I.P.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 6, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> Seeing people not know who Kevin Arnold is makes me sad, and feel very very old. Makes me think of a time when I was razzing a co worker about their Zach Morris phone and one of of new EMTs looked at me and said Who's Zach Morris? Does he work here?


This made me chuckle, and also cringe. Yup, we’re becoming fogies, haha.


----------



## CCCSD (May 6, 2020)

I’m a Dinosaur, according to many.

Good. They ruled the Earth.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 6, 2020)

Everyone thinks their dog is the best dog. 
And they're right. 

So sorry about your pup. It's so hard losing a doggo friend.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 6, 2020)

These memes are getting too real


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 6, 2020)

That's the crap that gives EMS such a bad namme. 

The ones who post memes about PTSD and being broken are they same ones that run dialysis all day and are first in line for the hero gifts during EMS week. 

There is certainly a higher propensity for EMS workers to get hurt on the job or suffer mental duress, but you don't need to wear it as a badge of honor.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 6, 2020)

EMS memes are stupid.


----------



## Aprz (May 6, 2020)

I personally think a lot of EMS/medical memes are hilarious. I love https://www.facebook.com/codebluememes/.

I do feel somewhat guilty about all the appreciation. We've been slower and work has never been better, but people are thanking us for our service. At least the last person to thank me for simply doing my job (something that a lot of people wish they had right now!) was a COVID 19 patient. All I could think in my head as I simply gave her oxygen with a non rebreather mask was how the oxygen was some gourmet skat, lol.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 6, 2020)

Aprz said:


> I personally think a lot of EMS/medical memes are hilarious. I love https://m.facebook.com/codebluememes/.



Well, you're not a real paramedic, soooo...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 6, 2020)

Aprz said:


> I personally think a lot of EMS/medical memes are hilarious. I love https://m.facebook.com/codebluememes/.


There are some that are very cringe worthy but there are ones that are absolutely true and because they are true it makes them that much more entertaining.


----------



## Aprz (May 6, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Well, you're not a real paramedic, soooo...


Shhh.... don't tell McDonalds that! I'm still showing up with my wheelchair van uniform getting my McNuggets!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 6, 2020)

Hero meals for everyone.


----------



## Aprz (May 6, 2020)

Since I'm pretending to be a paramedic, I should pretend to be a London/NHS paramedic too. Go big or go home. I can be MrGreen. Who wants to stay at home during a shelter in place? Pff... Check out these quality memes. https://www.facebook.com/UKNHSHumour/


----------



## GMCmedic (May 6, 2020)

Im actively avoiding the thank you for your service talks. I havent even seen a known positive patient, I went a month and a half without seeing any patients. Ive avoided all thank you meals, Ill probably even avoid EMS week unless one of our customers has an event on a day im working, then ill pray for a pstient flight.


----------



## Aprz (May 6, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Im actively avoiding the thank you for your service talks. I havent even seen a known positive patient, I went a month and a half without seeing any patients. Ive avoided all thank you meals, Ill probably even avoid EMS week unless one of our customers has an event on a day im working, then ill pray for a pstient flight.


Hahaha, I feel awkward about it too. The last time I got it was from an actual COVID 19 patient though. I was weird about it and said "No problem. This is fun." LOL. I must be what @DragonClaw grows/glows up to be when she learns how to use bobby pins and stops eating bell peppers.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 6, 2020)




----------



## NomadicMedic (May 6, 2020)

There's an EMS agency here in town that is milking the donations for all they're worth. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Aprz (May 6, 2020)

All the hospitals, skilled nursing facilities, etc, are putting up banners that says "Heroes work here!" :/ I actually think the skilled nursing facility really do have heroes working there. Those guys have the most miserable job ever and a lot of their patients are getting COVID 19. We just sent some people south of us in California to help evacuate I guess 100+ patients from a facility that was mostly abandon? My only complaint is that they keep sending a bunch of EMTs to do it. They sent all the EMTs to New Jersey and this facility while I am stuck running dislocated knees after being kicked by a baby.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 6, 2020)

Aprz said:


> All the hospitals, skilled nursing facilities, etc, are putting up banners that says "Heroes work here!" :/ I actually think the skilled nursing facility really do have heroes working there. Those guys have the most miserable job ever and a lot of their patients are getting COVID 19. We just sent some people south of us in California to help evacuate I guess 100+ patients from a facility that was mostly abandon? My only complaint is that they keep sending a bunch of EMTs to do it. They sent all the EMTs to New Jersey and this facility while I am stuck running dislocated knees after being kicked by a baby.


That’s a strong baby.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 6, 2020)

I agree with the CNAs being the underappreciated heroes in this mess. There are SNFs here that are charnel houses.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 6, 2020)

I mean, the memes aren't many to be a hisorical accounting of EMS. You scroll by and laugh at it or whatever and forget about it. 

That one was just meant to highlight things new providers don't expect. It's not about a badge of honor or anything like that. 

Me.  Proud worker in

Earn
Money
Sleeping.

I'm on an ALS truck today and volume isn't high. I got a few decent naps in.   But the one time I wanted to get a snack from the hospital, we get a call.

.-.

First world problems. 

I like memes of basically all kinds.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 6, 2020)

Dont share this meme on facebook. Ever.


----------



## Aprz (May 6, 2020)

So inaccurate. More like same skat at 85+ mph.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 6, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Dont share this meme on facebook. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aprz said:


> So inaccurate. More like same skat at 85+ mph.


Haha, not in that sumbitch...


----------



## Seirende (May 6, 2020)

I'm getting a lot of people thanking me for working at the grocery store. Today I had a lady who was really sincere about it and I didn't know what to say. I was just kinda like, "It's something to do." Mostly I just say, "Aww, thanks!"


----------



## GMCmedic (May 6, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I'm getting a lot of people thanking me for working at the grocery store. Today I had a lady who was really sincere about it and I didn't know what to say. I was just kinda like, "It's something to do." Mostly I just say, "Aww, thanks!"


Yall are the real heroes. Except for walmart personal shoppers. Those people are the worst.


----------



## CALEMT (May 6, 2020)

Aprz said:


> So inaccurate. More like same skat at 85+ mph.





VentMonkey said:


> Haha, not in that sumbitch...









I can confirm getting an ambulance up to 88mph you do not see serious ****... @DesertMedic66 can confirm this as he was sitting in the passenger seat.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 6, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Dont share this meme on facebook. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of that atrocious Roll With It video that came out a few years ago...and no, I'm not going to post it.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 6, 2020)

Do fight crews have to file a fight plan if it's an emergency? Same if it is not?


----------



## GMCmedic (May 6, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Do fight crews have to file a fight plan if it's an emergency? Same if it is not?


We only file if its an IFR flight. If its IFR weather and can rendezvous at an airport or a hospital with an approach we still have to file.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 6, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> We only file if its an IFR flight. If its IFR weather and can rendezvous at an airport or a hospital with an approach we still have to file.



VFR pilots be like 😎


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 6, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Do fight crews have to file a fight plan if it's an emergency? Same if it is not?


We are encouraged to file on every flight however none of our pilots ever do unless it’s going to be an IFR flight or there is possibly of going IFR during the flight.


----------



## Seirende (May 6, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Do fight crews have to file a fight plan if it's an emergency?



Where can I sign up to join the fight crew?


----------



## DragonClaw (May 6, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Where can I sign up to join the fight crew?


We don't talk about it


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 6, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Do fight crews have to file a fight plan if it's an emergency? Same if it is not?


Forgot to add in, we don’t really treat it like an emergency, at least for where I am at. We get a request from our dispatch and then we look at the weather and all talk about it. If we all agree to take it then we fill out a risk assessment that our agency provides. Once that gets approved then we get our gear and walk out to the helicopter. Our normal lift time from the time we accept the flight to the time we are wheels/skids up is around 11 minutes for my base.


----------



## Aprz (May 6, 2020)

Ah, we are back to talking about helicopters again. I still really want to do it, but I don't feel like I qualify. I only got 4 years of fake paramedic experience, no ATLS (or advance trauma training other than I do have ITLS), no FP-C, and no NPR. Flight paramedic is a pay cut for me (I am paid slightly above $40/hour, I think flight paramedics make just a little bit above $20/hour all the places I've looked). The closest opening is really far away from me (I'm in the San Francisco Bay Area, I was looking at SkyLife in Fresno). I worry about quitting my full time fake paramedic gig, losing experience eating appreciation meals and using 7-11 bathrooms, and only getting like 1 call a day at best (friend works at CalStar Gilroy, not hiring right now, he told me its really slow and he ended up quitting to come back here because it was too much of a pay cut and boring). He told me it was just a different type of vehicle and that the glory of it wore off, but that's really it. We were talking to someone who was a flight paramedic outside of California, they had lots of calls, could do rapid sequence induction, and that sounds like it would be worth it to quit are BLS+ (that we call ALS) ambulance job for. I love EMS, I want to do more medicine, but it's also a job, and I am not really willing to risk leaving California and lose pay over it.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 6, 2020)

Aprz said:


> Ah, we are back to talking about helicopters again. I still really want to do it, but I don't feel like I qualify. I only got 4 years of fake paramedic experience, no ATLS (or advance trauma training other than I do have ITLS), no FP-C, and no NPR. Flight paramedic is a pay cut for me (I am paid slightly above $40/hour, I think flight paramedics make just a little bit above $20/hour all the places I've looked). The closest opening is really far away from me (I'm in the San Francisco Bay Area, I was looking at SkyLife in Fresno). I worry about quitting my full time fake paramedic gig, losing experience eating appreciation meals and using 7-11 bathrooms, and only getting like 1 call a day at best (friend works at CalStar Gilroy, not hiring right now, he told me its really slow and he ended up quitting to come back here because it was too much of a pay cut and boring). He told me it was just a different type of vehicle and that the glory of it wore off, but that's really it. We were talking to someone who was a flight paramedic outside of California, they had lots of calls, could do rapid sequence induction, and that sounds like it would be worth it to quit are BLS+ (that we call ALS) ambulance job for. I love EMS, I want to do more medicine, but it's also a job, and I am not really willing to risk leaving California and lose pay over it.



????

🤨😟


----------



## CALEMT (May 6, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Forgot to add in, we don’t really treat it like an emergency, at least for where I am at. We get a request from our dispatch and then we look at the weather and all talk about it. If we all agree to take it then we fill out a risk assessment that our agency provides. _*We'll also brew a pot of coffee, eat lunch/ dinner (because you never know how long the call will take), and binge watch our favorite Netflix show (gotta keep up on episodes)*. _Once that gets approved then we get our gear and walk out to the helicopter. Our normal lift time from the time we accept the flight to the time we are wheels/skids up is around 11 minutes for my base.



Meanwhile I'm on the ground, sweating my *** off because it's so hot it's not hell but I can see it wondering where in the hell is the helicopter.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 6, 2020)

Aprz said:


> Ah, we are back to talking about helicopters again. I still really want to do it, but I don't feel like I qualify. I only got 4 years of fake paramedic experience, no ATLS (or advance trauma training other than I do have ITLS), no FP-C, and no NPR. Flight paramedic is a pay cut for me (I am paid slightly above $40/hour, I think flight paramedics make just a little bit above $20/hour all the places I've looked). The closest opening is really far away from me (I'm in the San Francisco Bay Area, I was looking at SkyLife in Fresno). I worry about quitting my full time fake paramedic gig, losing experience eating appreciation meals and using 7-11 bathrooms, and only getting like 1 call a day at best (friend works at CalStar Gilroy, not hiring right now, he told me its really slow and he ended up quitting to come back here because it was too much of a pay cut and boring). He told me it was just a different type of vehicle and that the glory of it wore off, but that's really it. We were talking to someone who was a flight paramedic outside of California, they had lots of calls, could do rapid sequence induction, and that sounds like it would be worth it to quit are BLS+ (that we call ALS) ambulance job for. I love EMS, I want to do more medicine, but it's also a job, and I am not really willing to risk leaving California and lose pay over it.


For right now in CA there is a huge divide between counties as far as flight medics go. Some counties have an expanded scope for flight paramedics to include RSI, ventilator management, IV Drip management, pediatric intubation, and other skills. These are standard things that our nurses can do in the flight setting so there is always the ability to get them done however depending on your company and county you may only be able to act as an assistant for the skills.

I can’t speak for every company in specific however at SkyLife they have standing orders for needle cric, surgical cric, chest tube placement, RSI, pediatric intubation, escharotomy, all your standard ALS skills/treatments, and some others. SkyLife has their medics and nurses all attend the same exact training and are all expected to be able to do all skills and treatments.

It really depends on the person if they will like it or not. There are some days where I have no calls and others where I have 4 calls. I enjoy it because the clinical training of far superior to what I was receiving on the ground and my patient population is also much more sick. I also enjoy being treated better by our fellow healthcare providers and first responders. I also enjoy being able to directly call one of our company medical directors for assistance on patients instead of talking to a MICN at the hospital who is just going to read me my protocols.


----------



## Aprz (May 6, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> For right now in CA there is a huge divide between counties as far as flight medics go. Some counties have an expanded scope for flight paramedics to include RSI, ventilator management, IV Drip management, pediatric intubation, and other skills. These are standard things that our nurses can do in the flight setting so there is always the ability to get them done however depending on your company and county you may only be able to act as an assistant for the skills.
> 
> I can’t speak for every company in specific however at SkyLife they have standing orders for needle cric, surgical cric, chest tube placement, RSI, pediatric intubation, escharotomy, all your standard ALS skills/treatments, and some others. SkyLife has their medics and nurses all attend the same exact training and are all expected to be able to do all skills and treatments.
> 
> It really depends on the person if they will like it or not. There are some days where I have no calls and others where I have 4 calls. I enjoy it because the clinical training of far superior to what I was receiving on the ground and my patient population is also much more sick. I also enjoy being treated better by our fellow healthcare providers and first responders. I also enjoy being able to directly call one of our company medical directors for assistance on patients instead of talking to a MICN at the hospital who is just going to read me my protocols.


Interesting. The guy that came from CalStar Gilroy said he was pretty much a paramedic with ventilator and IV pump. Couldn't RSI. He said it was slow and pay was low. I had assumed it was the same for other flight companies in California since California is just that way. That makes me more interested in Skylife. I'd be willing to commute for that, haha! I just wonder if I would be wasting people time applying. I hate applying for jobs that I don't qualify for yet. Why haven't any of the local guys, like the guys from American Ambulance, not gone over yet? I would think they would be jumping at a chance for that.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 7, 2020)

Aprz said:


> Why haven't any of the local guys, like the guys from American Ambulance, not gone over yet? I would think they would be jumping at a chance for that.


Excellent question. I don’t know of any American Ambulance guys on here who could answer that directly.

SkyLife has 3(?) helicopters. H-1 and H-2 out of Fresno, and H-3 out of Visalia. They also have a FW in Fresno.

Last I was told from a work over pilot that came from there, they were trying to transition their tenured med crews from switching between the RW and FW for flights that could not be done RW into solely RW crews (gotta love that Tule Fog).

They’ve since hired some nurses and paramedics for their FWto augment said change.

I know the Visalia base does their fair share of scene stuff, but Tulare’s launch request system leaves much to be desired IMHO.
Other than that they seem like a solid program.

The only reason @DesertMedic66 or I have any requisite knowledge is because of the Air Methods buy out.

Directionlessly?...the sheltering in place continues to channel my inner childhood.
Last night it was a double feature~ Short Circuit 2 followed by Commando. Lol.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 7, 2020)

Aprz said:


> Ah, we are back to talking about helicopters again. I still really want to do it, but I don't feel like I qualify. I only got 4 years of fake paramedic experience, no ATLS (or advance trauma training other than I do have ITLS), no FP-C, and no NPR. Flight paramedic is a pay cut for me (I am paid slightly above $40/hour, I think flight paramedics make just a little bit above $20/hour all the places I've looked). The closest opening is really far away from me (I'm in the San Francisco Bay Area, I was looking at SkyLife in Fresno). I worry about quitting my full time fake paramedic gig, losing experience eating appreciation meals and using 7-11 bathrooms, and only getting like 1 call a day at best (friend works at CalStar Gilroy, not hiring right now, he told me its really slow and he ended up quitting to come back here because it was too much of a pay cut and boring). He told me it was just a different type of vehicle and that the glory of it wore off, but that's really it. We were talking to someone who was a flight paramedic outside of California, they had lots of calls, could do rapid sequence induction, and that sounds like it would be worth it to quit are BLS+ (that we call ALS) ambulance job for. I love EMS, I want to do more medicine, but it's also a job, and I am not really willing to risk leaving California and lose pay over it.



$20 an hour goes a long way in other states. Last year I made 73k flying in Indiana, which goes a long way toward a comfortable life and plenty of spending money. You'd lose money on paper, but actually be making more in some states. 

We have a base or two out in California, Modesto, susanville, sonora, and a co-op in redding. I have no insight on their scope of practice other than I know Modesto carries blood and plasma, I would assume susanville and sonora do also.


----------



## Aprz (May 7, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> ????
> 
> 🤨😟


Wat?


----------



## Jim37F (May 7, 2020)

Of course the day I don't go to bed till like 0230 is the one day of my 4 day I get called in for OT lol 
(I wasn't even doing anything particular... just stayed up heh)



VentMonkey said:


> Directionlessly?...the sheltering in place continues to channel my inner childhood.
> Last night it was a double feature~ Short Circuit 2 followed by Commando. Lol.


I binge watched the entirety of Clone Wars Season 7 on Star Wars Day (then watched Episode III, Solo, and started the Rebels animated show lol)
Also been binging Buffy, Supernatural, and I may or may not have shared a clip from the OG 1993 Power Rangers of them dealing with these new Murder Hornets 😂😂 

Speaking of:


----------



## DragonClaw (May 7, 2020)

Aprz said:


> Wat?



I was just super confused by your post. What was serious in it? Was it all? Was that sarcasm?


----------



## DragonClaw (May 7, 2020)

Randomly got assigned an abnormal shift.  I couldn't check the roster to see who I was on with, site has an issue or something. 

I get to work and it's a partner in cool with.  That's the partner I was with when our last pt died. 

Second call of the day.  You guessed it.  But she was dead in her bed.  We never got her on the gurnery. 

I read the call info and I had a feeling.  Didn't want to say it aloud though. 

(I'm not beside myself. Just wondering what the odds are of this.)


----------



## Aprz (May 7, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I was just super confused by your post. What was serious in it? Was it all? Was that sarcasm?


It was a mostly serious post with a little bit of joking in it. When I talked about the fake paramedic experience thing, waiting in line for appreciation meals, it was just a continuation of the joke here https://www.emtlife.com/threads/the-100-directionless-thread.9773/page-3442#post-690307.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 7, 2020)

Aprz said:


> It was a mostly serious post with a little bit of joking in it. When I talked about the fake paramedic experience thing, waiting in line for appreciation meals, it was just a continuation of the joke here https://www.emtlife.com/threads/the-100-directionless-thread.9773/page-3442#post-690307.



But isn't that yet another reference to a prior incident,  right?


----------



## Aprz (May 7, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> But isn't that yet another reference to a prior incident,  right?


Yes.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 7, 2020)

These threads run deep kemosabe.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 7, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> I’m a Dinosaur, according to many.
> 
> Good. They ruled the Earth.


Until the asteroid...


----------



## DragonClaw (May 7, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> Until the asteroid...


I actually started typing that out but then didn't send it.


----------



## CCCSD (May 7, 2020)

Yeah...but we have missiles now.


----------



## Jim37F (May 7, 2020)

Just send up Brice Willis


----------



## DragonClaw (May 7, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Yeah...but we have missiles now.



Are you gonna send a bunker buster as a greeting card? Not sure what a missile is gonna do for you. 

What you need is percussive maintenance.  

"THIS IS HOW WE FIX SPACE STATION IN RUSSIA"


----------



## CALEMT (May 7, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Are you gonna send a bunker buster as a greeting card? Not sure what a missile is gonna do for you.
> 
> What you need is percussive maintenance.
> 
> "THIS IS HOW WE FIX SPACE STATION IN RUSSIA"



American components, Russian components, all made in Taiwan!


----------



## DragonClaw (May 7, 2020)

Woah y'all.

So this internet dude says most BBQ is pork but Texans think it should be beef?

I know BBQ is beef mostly, but is he right that most people are wrongly thinking that it should be pork?


----------



## CALEMT (May 7, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> but is he right that most people are wrongly thinking that it should be pork?



When I think BBQ I think brisket (#1) followed by pork ribs (#2) then pork butt/shoulder (#3).


----------



## DragonClaw (May 7, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> When I think BBQ I think brisket (#1) followed by pork ribs (#2) then pork butt/shoulder (#3).


Brisket is totally #1


----------



## GMCmedic (May 7, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Woah y'all.
> 
> So this internet dude says most BBQ is pork but Texans think it should be beef?
> 
> I know BBQ is beef mostly, but is he right that most people are wrongly thinking that it should be pork?


Just dont put cole slaw on it


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 7, 2020)

Welp... 4/4 finals done. 3/4 classes passed.  Still waiting on the last two grades in my one class.  Just the final grade and a final project grade.  At this point a C is all I care about.  Just one more class this summer.  Then I'm done.


----------



## CALEMT (May 7, 2020)

C’s get degrees homes.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 7, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> C’s get degrees homes.


D is for Diploma 😏


----------



## VentMonkey (May 7, 2020)

BBQ is hugely regional, as is the example by @CALEMT thinking brisket first (a Cali thing).

I love coleslaw with my BBQ. And honestly, I’m not a huge brisket fan. Do love me a good pulled pork sammich...with coleslaw.


----------



## CCCSD (May 7, 2020)

Farmers pork ribs...with Huli-Huli seasoning.... Yeeeeaaaaahhhhhhh!


----------



## DragonClaw (May 7, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Farmers pork ribs...with Huli-Huli seasoning.... Yeeeeaaaaahhhhhhh!


Whati whati seasoning? Mmm that sounds spicy. 😖


----------



## Peak (May 7, 2020)

Brisket is #1, but also the hardest to do correctly.

If you can keep the flat moist then anything else is a breeze.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 7, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Farmers pork ribs...with Huli-Huli seasoning.... Yeeeeaaaaahhhhhhh!


I love Hawaiian BBQ. @Jim37F, working for HFD, you’d best be sharing some awesome Hawaiian BBQ secrets...


----------



## Aprz (May 7, 2020)

I thought BBQ was tofu?


----------



## VentMonkey (May 7, 2020)

Aprz said:


> I thought BBQ was tofu?


----------



## Jim37F (May 8, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I love Hawaiian BBQ. @Jim37F, working for HFD, you’d best be sharing some awesome Hawaiian BBQ secrets...


What, you think they're gonna share secrets with the Haole? 😅 there are some guys who kick _everybody _out of the kitchen to protect their family recipe haha

besides last shift, the guy who was cooking, born and raised local, bought a pack of the pre made Jack Daniel's ribs from the grocery store and simply reheated and served lol

Meanwhile my chicken pot pie recipe is fairly "exotic" and I'm like the only one who'll cook that haha


----------



## DragonClaw (May 8, 2020)

Aprz said:


> I thought BBQ was tofu?


----------



## CALEMT (May 8, 2020)

Lost brain cells just reading that.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 8, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> What, you think they're gonna share secrets with the Haole? 😅 there are some guys who kick _everybody _out of the kitchen to protect their family recipe haha
> 
> besides last shift, the gut who was cooking, born and raised local, bought a pack of the pre made Jack Daniel's ribs from the grocery store and simply reheated and served lol
> 
> Meanwhile my chicken pot pie recipe is fairly "exotic" and I'm like the only one who'll cook that haha



I made some pretty good deer kebabs from my hunt.  People came poking their head into the breakroom  asking what smelled so good after I microwaved the leftovers.


----------



## CCCSD (May 8, 2020)

I have...Spice.


----------



## CALEMT (May 8, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Meanwhile my chicken pot pie recipe is fairly "exotic" and I'm like the only one who'll cook that haha



They don’t get that kind of cooking. Make Sheppard’s pie to really throw them off.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 8, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Lost brain cells just reading that.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 8, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> They don’t get that kind of cooking. Make Sheppard’s pie to really throw them off.


SHEPHERDS PIE. AHH MY 4TH FAVOTITE TYPE OF PIE AFTER APPLE, CHERRY AND PEEPZA


----------



## DragonClaw (May 8, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> I have...Spice.



🔥 🔥 
	

		
			
		

		
	






CCDSD in the kitchen be like


----------



## DragonClaw (May 8, 2020)

Okay since the cooking folks are here and obviously skilled.

Once I went to a Mongolian restaurant that was kind of like Ghengis Grill. Pick your bowl of food, add sauces and spices etc, they cook it and bring it out.

I am very sensitive to spicy. But black pepper in normal amounts is okay (red pepper flakes are too spicy. Jalapeños are too spicy. Etc)

I put a normal amount of black pepper. It looked a little different if I recall, maybe larger, but it was black pepper.

My food comes out and I dig in.  I'm in tears and my nose is running, I'm crying over my bowl of food until my bf told me to get another bowl and he'd eat that (didn't want to waste food). He said restaurant pepper is more spicy than regular pepper.

But other people told me that's not true and it's pretty much the same.

Does anyone know about pepper to that degree? I'm now wary of black pepper that's not from the store like I normally see it.


----------



## Aprz (May 8, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> country music stop image


Good. I don't like country.

In regard to spicy food, I LOVE spicy food. LOVE it. If it hurts, better. Yep, I'm into that...


----------



## VentMonkey (May 8, 2020)

Aprz said:


> Good. I don't like country.
> 
> In regard to spicy food, I LOVE spicy food. LOVE it. If it hurts, better. Yep, I'm into that...


Lol, I hated country music too...until I acclimated to the Bakersfield Sound.

There’s something about Merle and Buck, then they tie in to other greats like Waylon, Willy, and Johnny. Haha, either way, I get it.

Re: spicy. Oh yeah, sign me up. It’s that good kinda hurt.


----------



## Peak (May 8, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Okay since the cooking folks are here and obviously skilled.
> 
> Once I went to a Mongolian restaurant that was kind of like Ghengis Grill. Pick your bowl of food, add sauces and spices etc, they cook it and bring it out.
> 
> ...



So you're one of those pan handle people?


----------



## DragonClaw (May 8, 2020)

Peak said:


> So you're one of those pan handle people?



No sir.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 8, 2020)

Aprz said:


> In regard to spicy food, I LOVE spicy food. LOVE it. If it hurts, better. Yep, I'm into that...






VentMonkey said:


> Re: spicy. Oh yeah, sign me up. It’s that good kinda hurt.



How far down the rabbit hole are y'all willing to go?

I have... knowledge of something of incredible spice.

My (EX) bf loves spicy. He never will turn down anything spicy. Just a taste of this and he was hurting for days

😏


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 8, 2020)

Burn patient with 100% TBSA. Sucks to do a transport on a somewhat young patient you know is going to die.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 8, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Burn patient with 100% TBSA. Sucks to do a transport on a somewhat young patient you know is going to die.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 8, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Burn patient with 100% TBSA. Sucks to do a transport on a somewhat young patient you know is going to die.



How do you get that burned? Fully involved structure?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 8, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> How do you get that burned? Fully involved structure?


No one really knows the true story. From the report we got the dude just knocked on someone’s door completely burned and had them call 911.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 8, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> No one really knows the true story. From the report we got the dude just knocked on someone’s door completely burned and had them call 911.


If you're 100% burned and can still knock on someone's door... even if it's already lethal that's some... _sisu_


----------



## Aprz (May 8, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> How far down the rabbit hole are y'all willing to go?
> 
> I have... knowledge of something of incredible spice.
> 
> ...


What is it? I want to try!


----------



## CALEMT (May 8, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Okay since the cooking folks are here and obviously skilled.
> 
> Once I went to a Mongolian restaurant that was kind of like Ghengis Grill. Pick your bowl of food, add sauces and spices etc, they cook it and bring it out.
> 
> ...



Black pepper spicy? I was putting habanero salsa on a burrito last night. When it has good flavor it’s a good hurt.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 8, 2020)

I like hot, but I still want to be able to taste things. 

Ain't nothing fun about a burnt esophagus. 

(Except the phrase, "burnt esophagus". That's kinda funny)


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 8, 2020)

I've been known to spray some pepper spray on my eggs.


----------



## Seirende (May 8, 2020)

I like a gentle heat, not to the point where it hurts. Mild to medium.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 8, 2020)

To all the Atlanta area idiots that want to play chicken and cut off an 80,000lb truck hauling acid while it's raining, I suggest you watch that scene in Robocop again.


----------



## Jim37F (May 8, 2020)

Growing up black pepper was pretty much the spicy-est thing we had lol.

Of course I've gotten used to spicy-er stuff since then. I'll cook with chile flakes and red pepper lol but Sriracha is about the hottest thing I willingly put on my food (although Mexican and even regular chili it pairs nicely with... I like the flavor more than the heat, dont much like the heat lol)

And of course if someone cooks something spicy (not uncommon here, plenty of Filipino and Thai and Japanese dishes here) I know better than to complain! Just grab an extra water or something hahaha


----------



## CALEMT (May 8, 2020)

Ya got to live a little. I’m fine with intense sweating hot as long as the flavor is good.

Ghost pepper chips is hands down the hottest thing I’ve eaten, but the flavor...👌


----------



## CALEMT (May 8, 2020)

And in other news today is opening day archery turkey and I’m at work the next 3 days... but my barber is opening up on Monday so the Jeff Spicoli hair is going away!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 8, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Ya got to live a little. I’m fine with intense sweating hot as long as the flavor is good.
> 
> Ghost pepper chips is hands down the hottest thing I’ve eaten, but the flavor...👌


This. I don’t mind tearing up as I am eating as long as it tastes good. I made the mistake of eating a ghost pepper chip right before we got a call. It was something I would rather not do again.


----------



## CALEMT (May 8, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> This. I don’t mind tearing up as I am eating as long as it tastes good. I made the mistake of eating a ghost pepper chip right before we got a call. It was something I would rather not do again.



I still remember Thanksgiving a couple years ago eating that weak *** hot sauce variety pack you had in the cab of the rig.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 8, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I still remember Thanksgiving a couple years ago eating that weak *** hot sauce variety pack you had in the cab of the rig.


Should never trust anything you find on clearance at Target


----------



## CALEMT (May 8, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Should never trust anything you find on clearance at Target



Regular ketchup was spicier...


----------



## DragonClaw (May 8, 2020)

Does this mean anything to anyone? 4 lead 



https://imgur.com/a/eRts4v4


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 8, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Does this mean anything to anyone? 4 lead
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/eRts4v4


Sure. Sinus tach with frequent PVCs.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 8, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Sure. Sinus tach with frequent PVCs.


Is it dangerous or prone to destabilizing?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 8, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Is it dangerous or prone to destabilizing?


Would need a full clinical picture to make that call. Overall I would say it is a stable rhythm. The PVCs indicate some kind of ventricular irritability. If they start to become more frequent then yes that could lead to an unstable rhythm.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 8, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Would need a full clinical picture to make that call. Overall I would say it is a stable rhythm. The PVCs indicate some kind of ventricular irritability. If they start to become more frequent then yes that could lead to an unstable rhythm.



Okay thanks 👍 

(Been trying to learn leads and I'm getting as many samples as possible). 

Any clear indicators or anything it might be confused with?


----------



## CALEMT (May 8, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Any clear indicators or anything it might be confused with?



Not really. Even if you know just a wee bit about cardiology a PVC is fairly hard to confuse with something else.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 8, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Okay thanks 👍
> 
> (Been trying to learn leads and I'm getting as many samples as possible).
> 
> Any clear indicators or anything it might be confused with?


Not really. Although I have worked with some paramedics who are so bad with EKGs they would call it a junctional bradycardia RVR with occasional PACs...


----------



## CALEMT (May 8, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Not really. Although I have worked with some paramedics who are so bad with EKGs they would call it a junctional bradycardia RVR with occasional PACs...



Me being the amazing thank me for my service FFPM that I am I would call it supraventricular bradycardia with bigeminal PJC’s.


----------



## Jim37F (May 8, 2020)

Meanwhile I've got 6lbs of prime rib ready to go into the oven for dinner for my last shift at my current station


----------



## Seirende (May 8, 2020)

I ate a third of a raw hot pepper once, can't remember which one. I felt much better after vomiting.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 8, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Me being the amazing thank me for my service FFPM that I am I would call it supraventricular bradycardia with bigeminal PJC’s.


Is that sarcasm or just more detail? Looks tachy?


----------



## CALEMT (May 8, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Is that sarcasm or just more detail? Looks tachy?



Pure sarcasm. There’s no such thing as supraventricular bradycardia.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 8, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Pure sarcasm. There’s no such thing as supraventricular bradycardia.


But there is such a thing as supercalifragilisticexpialidocious.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 8, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Pure sarcasm. There’s no such thing as supraventricular bradycardia.



😅

That
-------

A random basic's head


----------



## Aprz (May 8, 2020)

It's clearly junctional butterflycardia with intermittent premature wenckebach de pointes beats. ST elevation clearly superior wall MI. Treat with electricity and diesel!


----------



## CALEMT (May 8, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> 😅
> 
> That
> -------
> ...



To be fair you should’ve known it was sarcasm when you read “me being the amazing thank me for my service FFPM that I am”


----------



## DragonClaw (May 8, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> To be fair you should’ve known it was sarcasm when you read “me being the amazing thank me for my service FFPM that I am”



That I did figure. But I thought the post was 50/50


----------



## Jim37F (May 8, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Meanwhile I've got 6lbs of prime rib ready to go into the oven for dinner for my last shift at my current station









I made dinner for my last shift at this station/crew. Prime Rib w/ au jus, crispy potatoes, and garlic bread


----------



## DragonClaw (May 8, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 4981
> 
> 
> I made dinner for my last shift at this station/crew. Prime Rib w/ au jus, crispy potatoes, and garlic bread



That looks fantastic


----------



## Seirende (May 9, 2020)

I've lost 3.5 inches off my waist over the last three months

The auto BP cuff says I'm at 134/83, which is an improvement, but not where I want to be


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 9, 2020)

4 days off. Thank the lord.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 9, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I've lost 3.5 inches off my waist over the last three months
> 
> The auto BP cuff says I'm at 134/83, which is an improvement, but not where I want to be



If my waist lost that much I'd be in trouble. 

My BP is pretty standard 110/70


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 9, 2020)

We're looking at a seasonal spot for our camper tomorrow. I think our options for travel will be limited this year, so we're going to stash our camper at a site that's closse to home, but still away from everything. We can socially distance ourself with s'mores and a campfire just as well as we can at home. 

I'm waiting for the second big outbreak to hit here in a few weeks as the citizens are starting to get unruly and clammor to "open up!"


----------



## GMCmedic (May 9, 2020)

Weve only been partially open less than a week and were seeing an uptick in cases. Of course we were still in a plateau when the state started opening.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 9, 2020)

3rd Covid case

Also, Tango is looking good



https://imgur.com/a/uyuLF0x


----------



## Jim37F (May 9, 2020)

My state reported zero new cases for the first time since March.

Of course we've also been locked down, stay at home/work from home, essential employees only, parks and beaches closed, etc, for nearly 2 months now, since mid March.

It also helps that as an island chain, we can quarantine all incoming travelers a lot easier than any other State. Like "don't even leave your hotel room for 14 days" quarantine. Something like a half dozen people have been arrested and "deported" for violating that.

So things are scheduled to start opening up here, mostly starting next week, but most people are still kinda freaked out about that idea (despite something like 30% unemployment, and people waiting in hours long food drive lines).

But mostly people are worried about the tourists. Even though its our economy life blood, nobody wants people flying in from hotspots bringing the virus back in. So we'll see how that all plays out.


----------



## Seirende (May 9, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> If my waist lost that much I'd be in trouble.
> 
> My BP is pretty standard 110/70



Congrats?


----------



## Aprz (May 9, 2020)

I eat like a paramedic. My weight and size are not good.


----------



## StCEMT (May 9, 2020)

Started a cut however long ago since the gym has been closed down. Seemed to be a good reason to go and start. Probably gonna drop 25lbs total and then slowly build it back up. Not too much more to go fortunately, but squats, clean and jerks, and all that stuff is probably gonna get trashed because of all this. Going out west to hunt again this year and can't get my *** kicked like last year. 8 mile ruck to start the day and gonna end the night with a 3ish mile run + bodyweight workout.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 9, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Started a cut however long ago since the gym has been closed down. Seemed to be a good reason to go and start. Probably gonna drop 25lbs total and then slowly build it back up. Not too much more to go fortunately, but squats, clean and jerks, and all that stuff is probably gonna get trashed because of all this. Going out west to hunt again this year and can't get my *** kicked like last year. 8 mile ruck to start the day and gonna end the night with a 3ish mile run + bodyweight workout.


Mulies, Elk?


----------



## Akulahawk (May 9, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Mulies, Elk?


I think he might be hunting for...






The elusive Jackalope...


----------



## DragonClaw (May 9, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> I think he might be hunting for...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You leave them boys alone. They didn't do nothing to y'all.


----------



## E tank (May 9, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Pure sarcasm. There’s no such thing as supraventricular bradycardia.



Sure there is...it's either sinus or junctional...


----------



## StCEMT (May 9, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Mulies, Elk?


That was last year. Antelope this year. But we're probably gonna go 2-3 miles off the road just because public access kinda sucks.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 9, 2020)

E tank said:


> Sure there is...it's either sinus or junctional...


??


----------



## DragonClaw (May 9, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> That was last year. Antelope this year. But we're probably gonna go 2-3 miles off the road just because public access kinda sucks.


Mmm pronghorn.  Wyoming?


----------



## Peak (May 9, 2020)

E tank said:


> Sure there is...it's either sinus or junctional...



Or WAP/Afib/ectopic atrial pacemaker


----------



## Aprz (May 9, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> ??


Supraventricular describes any bradycardia that originates above the heart. Sinus bradycardia would be a supraventricular bradycardia. We say supraventricular tachycardia (SVT) because we cannot recognize which rhythm it is. A lot of people mistakenly believe SVT is a rhythm when they are actually thinking of AVNRT.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 9, 2020)

Aprz said:


> Supraventricular describes any bradycardia that originates above the heart. Sinus bradycardia would be a supraventricular bradycardia. We say supraventricular tachycardia (SVT) because we cannot recognize which rhythm it is. A lot of people mistakenly believe SVT is a rhythm when they are actually thinking of AVNRT.


 
I kinda got the first half. SVT means it could be several rhythms. Why can't it be distinguished? Which could it be?

Wear is AVNRT?


----------



## Peak (May 9, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I kinda got the first half. SVT means it could be several rhythms. Why can't it be distinguished? Which could it be?
> 
> Wear is AVNRT?


JET, AVNRT, WPW, LGL, Flutter, Fib...

It can be essentially impossible to differentiate origin with a heart rate of 220-300+

AV nodal reentry tachycardia


----------



## GMCmedic (May 9, 2020)

SVT rolls off the tongue much better than AVNRT.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 9, 2020)

Peak said:


> JET, AVNRT, WPW, LGL, Flutter, Fib...
> 
> It can be essentially impossible to differentiate origin with a heart rate of 220-300+
> 
> AV nodal reentry tachycardia



So then it's the fact our machines aren't precise enough or the mechanical/electrical activity of the heart is just basically tripping over itself?


----------



## GMCmedic (May 9, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> So then it's the fact our machines aren't precise enough or the mechanical/electrical activity of the heart is just basically tripping over itself?


Machines shouldnt be playing a role in it. Nobody should be treating based off a monitor interpretation.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 9, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Machines shouldnt be playing a role in it. Nobody should be treating based off a monitor interpretation.



In just cardiac rhythms ? Is it a matter of signs vs symptoms or  untrustworthy monitors.


----------



## Peak (May 9, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> So then it's the fact our machines aren't precise enough or the mechanical/electrical activity of the heart is just basically tripping over itself?



The rate is just too fast to interpret. Sometimes you can get a better idea by slowing down the speed on your 12 lead, but often you are depolarizing and repolarizing multiple areas of the heart at the same time, so it just isn’t possible to differentiate.

Sometimes you can do an adenosine trial or watch their morphology when they break out. History can play a big role. There are some rhythms that we just can’t differentiate without going to the EP/cath lab.


----------



## Peak (May 9, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> In just cardiac rhythms ? Is it a matter of signs vs symptoms or  untrustworthy monitors.



This is a medic and up thing but you should always be independently reviewing your EKG. When I’m in the field I throw out the interpretation because I don’t use it in my clinical decision making.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 9, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Machines shouldnt be playing a role in it. Nobody should be treating based off a monitor interpretation.


I don't know why, but monitors just arent good enough to be right all the time. I couldn't tell you how many 12 leads ive seen the monitor interpret as a STEMI that wasnt, sinus arrhythmia read as Afib, artifact as flutter, or Sinus tach as SVT. 

In some cases treating the monitor interpretation can be lethal.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 9, 2020)

Has anyone recommended that Dragon get the Dubin book?

if not, here’s a link to the pdf. https://www.scribd.com/doc/311783885/Dale-Dubin-Rapid-Interpretation-of-EKGs-6th-ed-1-pdf-pdf


----------



## DragonClaw (May 9, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Has anyone recommended that Dragon get the Dubin book?
> 
> if not, here’s a link to the pdf. https://www.scribd.com/doc/311783885/Dale-Dubin-Rapid-Interpretation-of-EKGs-6th-ed-1-pdf-pdf



I'm already reading it, haven't gotten too far yet.  I ask some medics questions in it as I progress further into it.


----------



## E tank (May 10, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> So then it's the fact our machines aren't precise enough or the mechanical/electrical activity of the heart is just basically tripping over itself?



Ultimately, it doesn't matter what to call the actual regular ventricular or supra ventricular rhythm. What matters is what to do about the symptoms, if any, it creates. If the problem has to be fixed in the electrophysiology lab, there is the capability to look at leads you've never heard of at monitor sweep rates that allow for precise determination of where the problem is coming from.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 10, 2020)

E tank said:


> Ultimately, it doesn't matter what to call the actual regular ventricular or supra ventricular rhythm. What matters is what to do about the symptoms, if any, it creates. If the problem has to be fixed in the electrophysiology lab, there is the capability to look at leads you've never heard of at monitor sweep rates that allow for precise determination of where the problem is coming from.



Y'all keep saying to treat the symptoms but how can that be true even most of the time.  If an abnormal rhythm might put more stress on the heart, SA node, maybe there's a lower EF that they're compensating for right now, etc.

But because nothing hurts, medically we do nothing?

Or I suppose you just mean in our specific field if prehospital medicine. After all, there's not a whole lot we can do for things like that, compared to like a cardiac surgeon or otherwise more learned staff with better equipment and procedures. 

I don't have enough experience to know how likely someone is to be in, say, VFib and say "I'm fine" vs fallen over and saying it hurts or something else.


----------



## E tank (May 10, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Y'all keep saying to treat the symptoms but how can that be true even most of the time.  If an abnormal rhythm might put more stress on the heart, SA node, maybe there's a lower EF that they're compensating for right now, etc.
> 
> But because nothing hurts, medically we do nothing?



Didn't say that....adensosine v. DCCV  ,inopressor v. volume...or do  nothing....or do something else...just depends. But, yes, fast ventricular rates don't need to be named to be treated. Neither do slow ones for that matter. 

As there are exceptions to every rule, you ought to be able to name high rate narrow complex ventricular rhythms if you've got CCB's in your protocols.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 10, 2020)

E tank said:


> Didn't say that....adensosine v. DCCV  ,inopressor v. volume...or do  nothing....or do something else...just depends. But, yes, fast ventricular rates don't need to be named to be treated. Neither do slow ones for that matter.
> 
> As there are exceptions to every rule, you ought to be able to name high rate narrow complex ventricular rhythms if you've got CCB's in your protocols.



I don't even know what a high rate narrow complex is.  

I'm guessing it's referring to the QRS complex combined with tachycardia.  But as to what part of the QRS? No idea. I'll look into it

Also have no idea what a CCB is.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 10, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Y'all keep saying to treat the symptoms but how can that be true even most of the time.  If an abnormal rhythm might put more stress on the heart, SA node, maybe there's a lower EF that they're compensating for right now, etc.
> 
> But because nothing hurts, medically we do nothing?
> 
> ...



so, nobody in VF is saying “I’m fine”. Ever.

you have to identify the problems as they relate to the presentation.

So, if you have a patient with a Brady rhythm of 40, but they have appropriate mentation, good blood pressure and no complaints, I’ll do next to nothing, except maybe build myself a safety net of a line in case something hits the fan.

You may have a patient with a rate of 40 that is poorly perfused, diaphoretic, vomiting and altered. She’ll get paced and maybe get atropine or a pressor.

You have to treat the patient. The monitor is just there to give you more data to help determine the treatment pathway.

and CCBs are calcium channel blockers, like Cardizem.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 10, 2020)

When we look at tachycardia, you have criteria to determine what and where it’s coming from.

Is it narrow or wide? Is it regular or irregular?

In a simple world, just those 4 choices alone will give you 4 distinctly different treatment pathways.

Until you have a good working knowledge of interpretation of ECGs, all this info is just gibberish. You need to know the vocabulary (rhythms) before you can can speak the language (treatment).


----------



## DragonClaw (May 10, 2020)

"Now for something completely different"

Unlikely scenario. Sounds ridiculous.  But humor me if you will.

If you had a severely bradycardic and symptomatic pt but for some reason had no plain atropine, would you call medical control to give them a duo dote if you had one?

Or could you just start compressions?

Would you ever use a medication in that much of an off label use?

Would pralidoxime chloride have a negative effect if there's no nerve agent action?


----------



## StCEMT (May 10, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Mmm pronghorn.  Wyoming?


Yup. Gonna take a week off and head out there.


----------



## StCEMT (May 10, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> "Now for something completely different"
> 
> Unlikely scenario. Sounds ridiculous.  But humor me if you will.
> 
> ...


If they're symptomatic (not ACLS symptomatic), then I'm putting pads on and pacing them. The other alternative for me would be an epi drip.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 10, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Yup. Gonna take a week off and head out there.


Go get me, cowboy  👉👉


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 10, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> "Now for something completely different"
> 
> Unlikely scenario. Sounds ridiculous.  But humor me if you will.
> 
> ...



No. 2Pam is not indicated.

The next option is pacing.


----------



## Seirende (May 10, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> so, nobody in VF is saying “I’m fine”. Ever.



I don't think anyone in v-fib is saying anything at all


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 10, 2020)

Silly question... I’m 5 courses away from finishing my BS. I‘ve earned an AA in the meantime, just by completing the requirements. Is it worth putting the AA as a post nominal or should I just wait til the BS?


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 10, 2020)

I've never put my aas down, but I don't see why you couldn't.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 10, 2020)

Happy Mother’s Day to all of the mom’s on here, and in general. I work today, so we did ours yesterday mostly. 

Made the missus some breakfast before work this morning, that was nice. We did a Zoom with the mamas in our familia also; also nice.

As an aside, I’m probably a dozen or so RSI’s in for the year—it’s not even Summer yet, eesh.

I’m also about ready for my safety nap, stay safe all.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 10, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all of the mom’s on here, and in general. I work today, so we did ours yesterday mostly.
> 
> Made the missus some breakfast before work this morning, that was nice. We did a Zoom with the mamas in our familia also; also nice.
> 
> ...



Apparently fire department isn't incubating literally anyone because of the Rona. They're using an igel if needed. Thoughts on this?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 10, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> I've never put my aas down, but I don't see why you couldn't.



Seems silly...I guess I'll just wait


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 10, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Apparently fire department isn't incubating literally anyone because of the Rona. They're using an igel if needed. Thoughts on this?


A lot of agencies have been switching to this process. Some are not intubating and others are not doing CPAP/BPAP while others are not doing either. 

My flight service is still doing everything which is what I prefer.


----------



## CALEMT (May 10, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Apparently fire department isn't incubating literally anyone because of the Rona. They're using an igel if needed. Thoughts on this?



Yeah. I’d be concerned if a fire department was *incubating* people.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 10, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Yeah. I’d be concerned if a fire department was *incubating* people.



FD runs 911. They have medics


----------



## DragonClaw (May 10, 2020)

oh wait haha 😄


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 10, 2020)

Intubating.

We're not using iGels, we're using VL to intubate everyone. Plastic sheeting is used. No nebs. No CPAP. Minimizing aerosol-generating procedures. 

We've added IM Epi and Terbutaline to the standing orders.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 10, 2020)

Were intubating with VL, no nebs or bipap (bipap is rare for us). Of course 5 minutes after they made that decision I had a flight with a 7 month old on home bipap. 

No way am I intubating a terminally ill 7 month old when i dont have to. I took him on bipap.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 10, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Were intubating with VL, no nebs or bipap (bipap is rare for us). Of course 5 minutes after they made that decision I had a flight with a 7 month old on home bipap.
> 
> No way am I intubating a terminally ill 7 month old when i dont have to. I took him on bipap.



I had a COPDer that was tight. She got a neb while she was sitting on the porch, then she got some solu-medrol and mag. The doc yelled at me for giving her a neb. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## DragonClaw (May 10, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I had a COPDer that was tight. She got a neb while she was sitting on the porch, then she got some solu-medrol and mag. The doc yelled at me for giving her a neb. 🤷‍♂️



Neb of ipatropium?

What's mag?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 10, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Neb of ipatropium?
> 
> What's mag?



Albuterol and Ipratropium. (a duoneb) and mag is magnesium sulfate, a smooth muscle relaxant. Works as a bronchodilator. I've taken this woman before and nebs, steroids and mag usually keep her from getting intubated. 

We're carrying an Albuterol MDI with a spacer, but she needed the duoneb.


----------



## CALEMT (May 10, 2020)

IV piggy pack mag is probably my favorite treatment for diff breathers who are tight.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 10, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> IV piggy pack mag is probably my favorite treatment for diff breathers who are tight.



It's a favorite of mine too. We use it a lot.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 10, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Albuterol and Ipratropium. (a duoneb) and mag is magnesium sulfate, a smooth muscle relaxant. Works as a bronchodilator. I've taken this woman before and nebs, steroids and mag usually keep her from getting intubated.
> 
> We're carrying an Albuterol MDI with a spacer, but she needed the duoneb.



Ah yes, duo neb. Duh 😄

What's a spacer on an MDI


NomadicMedic said:


> It's a favorite of mine too. We use it a lot.



Tight?


----------



## CALEMT (May 10, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Ah yes, duo neb. Duh 😄
> 
> What's a spacer on an MDI
> 
> ...



Wheezing... tight bronchioles


----------



## Seirende (May 10, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What's a spacer on an MDI



Some of these questions would be faster if you threw the phrase into Google.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 10, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What's a spacer on an MDI









That's a Metered Dose Inhaler with a spacer. The MDI and spacer are generally kept separated until needed.


----------



## silver (May 10, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> A lot of agencies have been switching to this process. Some are not intubating and others are not doing CPAP/BPAP while others are not doing either.
> 
> My flight service is still doing everything which is what I prefer.



Honestly the use of a HEPA filter is more important anyway. A good seal of NIPPV + filter should fine.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 10, 2020)

silver said:


> Honestly the use of a HEPA filter is more important anyway. A good seal of NIPPV + filter should fine.


That is my thinking also.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 10, 2020)

silver said:


> Honestly the use of a HEPA filter is more important anyway. A good seal of NIPPV + filter should fine.


As long as the system is basically a closed loop between filters, yes. Any system that doesn't have the ability to filter exhaled air is going to generate aerosols. You have to know where the exhaled air is being dumped.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 11, 2020)

Today a covid pt coded somewhere. They were bagged. FD brought them in and the bvm was covered with rags.  Not how effective that is for a seal ...


----------



## DragonClaw (May 11, 2020)

Oh is the epi they use for arrests (IV) racemic or is that something else?


----------



## VentMonkey (May 11, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Yeah. I’d be concerned if a fire department was *incubating* people.


I’m usually concerned with them doing either😁. Sorry man, had to. It was low hanging fruit.

In all seriousness, the S.A.L.A.D technique and I have certain become more fond of one another.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 11, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I’m usually concerned with them doing either😁. Sorry man, had to. It was low hanging fruit.



They don't have Safe Baby Site (TM) for nothing!


----------



## CALEMT (May 11, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I’m usually concerned with them doing either



At least I haven’t done any liver biopsies with a 3.25” 14G ARS needle.

Low hanging fruit indeed.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 11, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> At least I haven’t done any liver biopsies with a 3.25” 14G ARS needle.


Ouch. Also, that makes 5,000 for me haha.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 11, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> At least I haven’t done any liver biopsies with a 3.25” 14G ARS needle.
> 
> Low hanging fruit indeed.



What's wrong with the liver thing?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 11, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Oh is the epi they use for arrests (IV) racemic or is that something else?


Different


DragonClaw said:


> What's wrong with the liver thing?


The paramedic was attempting to decompress the chest however went way too low and instead went into the liver and still put in the documentation that he “heard the rush of air”. We don’t stick anything into the liver in the EMS setting.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 11, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Different
> 
> The paramedic was attempting to decompress the chest however went way too low and instead went into the liver and still put in the documentation that he “heard the rush of air”. We don’t stick anything into the liver in the EMS setting.



Ah.

Yeah I wasn't familiar with any liver procedure. But if there's like a liver evisceration or something maybe take it with us or something. But yeah, I'm not sure how you compress that far inferior to the sternum to do that. 

Is it true that you shouldn't even break the xyphoid process with good CPR?  I've heard it both ways on that one.

I would lean towards that it shouldn't be if you're properly positioned. Maybe break the manubrium from the body though.

Edit: Wait did you mean a needle decompression into the lung? Either way...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 11, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Ah.
> 
> Yeah I wasn't familiar with any liver procedure. But if there's like a liver evisceration or something maybe take it with us or something. But yeah, I'm not sure how you compress that far inferior to the sternum to do that.
> 
> ...


Not decompress the chest for CPR. The medic was attempting to do a needle thoracostomy to decompress a tension pneumothorax. The medic attempted to do it using one of the county’s approved sites (right mid-axillary at the 4th or 5th ICS). However the medic did not realize how the ribs and intercostal spaces are positioned laterally. So we went way too low and hit the liver. The majority of the liver is protected by the rib cage


----------



## DragonClaw (May 11, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Not decompress the chest for CPR. The medic was attempting to do a needle thoracostomy to decompress a tension pneumothorax. The medic attempted to do it using one of the county’s approved sites (right mid-axillary at the 4th or 5th ICS). However the medic did not realize how the ribs and intercostal spaces are positioned laterally. So we went way too low and hit the liver. The majority of the liver is protected by the rib cage



I just realized that is what you meant.

But yeah that's an ouch and a rush of air..

Maybe from the diaphragm... but a solid organ like the liver...

L a w s u i t


----------



## CALEMT (May 11, 2020)

You’ll never hear a rush of air.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 11, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> You’ll never hear a rush of air.



Ever ever?


----------



## VentMonkey (May 11, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> You’ll never hear a rush of air.


Never say never, you’ll hear it and immediately notice that their trachea has returned to midline. Just like a blind stick of pericarial Epi a la Vince Vega. Or that scene in _Three Kings_ (still a cool visual IMO), either way...

In all seriousness, tracheal deviation is apparently more noticeable on CXR, hence the “late sign” touted in paramedic school.

I’d highly recommend a boot camp CXR class like the TPATC course for _all_ paramedics.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 11, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Ever ever?


If you are in somewhat of a quite environment then you probably will hear it. If you are on the side of a freeway then probably not.


----------



## StCEMT (May 11, 2020)

I've always attached my 14g's to a partially filled flush for a visual indicator. Between patients yelling or just the general noise of an ambulance, I don't think I've ever been somewhere quiet enough that I'd even try to hear.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 11, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> I've always attached my 14g's to a partially filled flush for a visual indicator. Between patients yelling or just the general noise of an ambulance, I don't think I've ever been somewhere quiet enough that I'd even try to hear.



Looking for an air bubble?


----------



## StCEMT (May 11, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Looking for an air bubble?


Yep. If you draw the flush back and you're still in tissue, it's not gonna move because it is like the flush is capped. Break through to the pleural space and you'll see bubbles as well as the release of that resistance. It also just provides a big *** handle, which I definitely prefer. One of the ones I did last year was while transporting a GSW and I don't have smooth county roads, so I find the added surface area to grip helpful.


----------



## StCEMT (May 11, 2020)

Side note, have any of y'all ever actually seen tracheal deviation not on a scan? I've seen plenty on a CXR, but that's further down. Even the extreme ones on CXR seem to be fairly midline by the time you get to the neck.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 11, 2020)

I usually wind up popping trauma arrests. I've only decompressed 2 live people. No trach deviation or hisssssssss on either.


----------



## CALEMT (May 11, 2020)

Home for the next couple days


----------



## DragonClaw (May 11, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 4983
> 
> 
> Home for the next couple days


PINE  TREES!! 🌲


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 11, 2020)

We're putting our camper at a seasonal spot in 2 weeks. We can stay by ourselves just as well at a campground.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 11, 2020)

New favorite hospital mural



https://imgur.com/a/WiA5LEp


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 11, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Side note, have any of y'all ever actually seen tracheal deviation not on a scan? I've seen plenty on a CXR, but that's further down. Even the extreme ones on CXR seem to be fairly midline by the time you get to the neck.



Once on what eventually turned into a fatality accident.  It wasn't blatently obvious but was noticeable if you looked for it.


----------



## E tank (May 11, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 4983
> 
> 
> Home for the next couple days


Dang...cell coverage in a place like that?


----------



## DragonClaw (May 11, 2020)

I guess tomorrow I'm going with another unit on an LD over state lines to pick up 2 pedis who have TBIs from not being belted in when they had an MVC. 

Boss says he wants everything uniform, perfect, professional on this one.  Small policies are going out the window (such as not allowing extra riders) and he's emphasizing customer service on this. 

Pretty much going to get off shift, make dinner and make sure everything is ready for tomorrow so I'm at base early ready to go.  

I'm going with my last FTO that cleared me for full duty as my partner. Seems a long time ago I was a trainee.


----------



## CALEMT (May 11, 2020)

E tank said:


> Dang...cell coverage in a place like that?



I get service at most places I camp.


----------



## Tigger (May 11, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Side note, have any of y'all ever actually seen tracheal deviation not on a scan? I've seen plenty on a CXR, but that's further down. Even the extreme ones on CXR seem to be fairly midline by the time you get to the neck.


Possibly once but the fractured larynx and subsequent expanding hematoma and subQ air might have been the cause on that one. 

10 decompressions on three patients last year, I could not hear any rush of air but given the velocity that blood exited the chest on three of them, I think I would have had the environment been a little quieter.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 11, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I guess tomorrow I'm going with another unit on an LD over state lines to pick up 2 pedis who have TBIs from not being belted in when they had an MVC.
> 
> Boss says he wants everything uniform, perfect, professional on this one.  Small policies are going out the window (such as not allowing extra riders) and he's emphasizing customer service on this.
> 
> ...


Crossing state lines to pick up a patient from another facility? That starts to get into some sketchy legality issues.


----------



## Tigger (May 11, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Home for the next couple days



Woke up to this view in my hammock yesterday. Three days of totally winging it backpacking in the desert in western Colorado.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 11, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Crossing state lines to pick up a patient from another facility? That starts to get into some sketchy legality issues.



It's not uncommon down here?


----------



## E tank (May 11, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I get service at most places I camp.


different world...that'd be so  nice.....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 11, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> It's not uncommon down here?


Picking up a 911 call patient from another state is usually accepted as mutual aid agreements have usually been established. However picking up an IFT is not considered mutual aid. 

For my area at least, the providers must have the license from the state they are picking up from and the company must be approved by that state/county to pick up patients from inside their area. 

I am right on the border to AZ and we will respond in all day every day to 911 calls but decline IFTs since our company is not licensed in that area and the crew may not be licensed for that area.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 11, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> It's not uncommon down here?



I did it a lot in the past. When I was in Connecticut and we went into Rhode Island, the crew had to be Dual Certified. For a while they wanted us to wear both state patches on our uniform. Dorky.

Each state has weird laws about it.


----------



## luke_31 (May 11, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> It's not uncommon down here?


Typically it’s that the patient originated in your area and then is taken across state lines. Not normally done in reverse. But have fun and plan our your restroom breaks


----------



## DragonClaw (May 11, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Picking up a 911 call patient from another state is usually accepted as mutual aid agreements have usually been established. However picking up an IFT is not considered mutual aid.
> 
> For my area at least, the providers must have the license from the state they are picking up from and the company must be approved by that state/county to pick up patients from inside their area.
> 
> I am right on the border to AZ and we will respond in all day every day to 911 calls but decline IFTs since our company is not licensed in that area and the crew may not be licensed for that area.



Acadian regularly does. 

I only assume we have similar contracts or logistics.


----------



## CALEMT (May 11, 2020)

E tank said:


> different world...that'd be so  nice.....



Just lucky I guess. Of course there’s those places I go without service. That’ll be deer camp in the fall.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 11, 2020)

luke_31 said:


> Typically it’s that the patient originated in your area and then is taken across state lines. Not normally done in reverse. But have fun and plan our your restroom breaks


This is what is a lot more common. As long as the patient transport started in your state/area then it doesn’t matter where the transport ends. Picking up in a state that I do not have a license for and do not know the policies of is very sketchy in my mind. Maybe its just since I am in SoCal where you are only allowed to pick up patients in the county that you and your service are certified to operate in.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 11, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> This is what is a lot more common. As long as the patient transport started in your state/area then it doesn’t matter where the transport ends. Picking up in a state that I do not have a license for and do not know the policies of is very sketchy in my mind. Maybe its just since I am in SoCal where you are only allowed to pick up patients in the county that you and your service are certified to operate in.



AMR is the largest private company. I'm sure they have a way to do this legally.  Otherwise if anything happens they'll be sued and have no leg to stand on.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 11, 2020)

Unless y'all really think this could be downright illegal?.....?


----------



## CALEMT (May 11, 2020)

Mac n Cheese mountain house is where it’s at.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 11, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Mac n Cheese mountain house is where it’s at.



Kraft or Velveeta


----------



## CALEMT (May 11, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Kraft or Velveeta



Mountain house... freeze dried. My camp meals are simple when it’s just me.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 11, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Mountain house... freeze dried. My camp meals are simple when it’s just me.



Oh. Ooooooh.....

....

*tries to erase image of a log cabin made out of macaroni from my mind*


----------



## Akulahawk (May 11, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Side note, have any of y'all ever actually seen tracheal deviation not on a scan? I've seen plenty on a CXR, but that's further down. Even the extreme ones on CXR seem to be fairly midline by the time you get to the neck.


Yes, a couple times. The deviation at the neck can be very slight. You may have to (literally) put a string between nose and the middle of the sternum to detect a 1-2 mm deviation. To see that, _everything_ needs to be midline and your string is used to divide left/right literally at the midline. Good luck seeing that...


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 12, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I get service at most places I camp.


Then it's not really camping.


----------



## Peak (May 12, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Crossing state lines to pick up a patient from another facility? That starts to get into some sketchy legality issues.



Depends on the states. We do interstate IFTs all the time.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 12, 2020)

My old FTO's new trainee is driving...  God help us all.  I'm fixing to be a red mark on the road.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 12, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> My old FTO's new trainee is driving...  God help us all.  I'm fixing to be a red mark on the road.


"Just some good ole boys,
Never meaning no harm..."


----------



## VentMonkey (May 12, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> "Just some good ole boys,
> Never meaning no harm..."


----------



## Seirende (May 12, 2020)

Just got the statement for my hospital bill. $4,480.92 after insurance.

Y'all, it's cheaper to go to school full time for eight weeks than it is to go to the hospital for two and a half days.


----------



## Seirende (May 12, 2020)

The behavioral health unit is basically boarding school. You attend classes, hang out with your peers, and eat institutional food.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 12, 2020)

Seirende said:


> The behavioral health unit is basically boarding school. You attend classes, hang out with your peers, and eat institutional food.



The Zyprexa is just an added bonus?


----------



## Seirende (May 12, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> The Zyprexa is just an added bonus?



I take meds at home, I take meds at the hospital, what the difference? We didn't change anything.

I'd be interested to find out what the charge was for the acetaminophen I asked for for a headache.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 12, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I take meds at home, I take meds at the hospital, what the difference? We didn't change anything.



Fair enough. I have a good friend that has some pretty severe mental health issues,. She usually controls her symptoms well with meds,  but occasionally she gets to the point where managing at home alone is no longer possible and it's time for a stay at, as she calls it, "Camp Haldol". From what I've heard, it's an unbelievably degrading and dehumanizing process.  From start to finish, we need to do a better job of helping patients with mental health issues. I hate dropping patients at the BHU at my local ED. It's like they're going to solitary for a crime that they didn't commit.


----------



## Seirende (May 12, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> ...it's time for a stay at, as she calls it, "Camp Haldol".... I hate dropping patients at the BHU at my local ED. It's like they're going to solitary for a crime that they didn't commit.



I definitely thought it was something like a cross between summer camp and prison my first time there. I speak from experience on only one of those two.

Honestly my experiences have been good. I always go to the same hospital because I know what to expect and the worst thing that's happened is having to deal with a very condescending and poor-at-communication doctor who is no longer there. Being strip searched was interesting, but they were nice about it.


----------



## Seirende (May 12, 2020)

I think the most degrading thing that I've been concerned about is the possibility of physical restraint.


----------



## Seirende (May 12, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Fair enough. I have a good friend that has some pretty severe mental health issues,. She usually controls her symptoms well with meds,  but occasionally she gets to the point where managing at home alone is no longer possible and it's time for a stay at, as she calls it, "Camp Haldol". From what I've heard, it's an unbelievably degrading and dehumanizing process.  From start to finish, we need to do a better job of helping patients with mental health issues. I hate dropping patients at the BHU at my local ED. It's like they're going to solitary for a crime that they didn't commit.



Honestly this is a pretty heartening post for me


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 12, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I think the most degrading thing that I've been concerned about is the possibility of physical restraint.



My friend has the tendency to get loud and aggressive and she frequently ends up in 4 points and/or sedated. 

It's a mess


----------



## Seirende (May 12, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> My friend has the tendency to get loud and aggressive and she frequently ends up in 4 points and/or sedated.
> 
> It's a mess



They talked about potential use of physical restraints and I was like, "We'll be perfectly cool until the point where you put aggressive hands on me." Idk if it's the trauma hx or what but I don't know if I would find it possible to accept that sort of thing without a fight.


----------



## CALEMT (May 12, 2020)

Well my appraisal came back, I've been in the house less than a year (it'll be a year in June) and its already gone up 11k in less than a year.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 12, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> My friend has the tendency to get loud and aggressive and she frequently ends up in 4 points and/or sedated.
> 
> It's a mess


Used to work as a security officer in a hospital with a behavioral health unit.  Staff would call us anytime they were going to restrain or sedate a patient.  Most of the time our mere presence was enough to convince the patient to comply (my preferred option because it meant less paperwork)


----------



## DragonClaw (May 12, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 4986



I almost got yeeted off the bench more than once.  My old FTO yelled at me to hold on cause she took a sharp turn real fast. 💀 

Transfer went fine.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 12, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> From start to finish, we need to do a better job of helping patients with mental health issues.


This is very true. In some ways, we used to. Now many mental health patients get dumped on the ED for "medical clearance" and then the ED ends up boarding these patients until an appropriate bed opens up. The ED is a HORRIBLE place for mental health patients. 


Seirende said:


> I think the most degrading thing that I've been concerned about is the possibility of physical restraint.
> 
> 
> Seirende said:
> ...





NomadicMedic said:


> My friend has the tendency to get loud and aggressive and she frequently ends up in 4 points and/or sedated.





ffemt8978 said:


> Staff would call us anytime they were going to restrain or sedate a patient. Most of the time our mere presence was enough to convince the patient to comply


People that get very loud and aggressive do often end up being sedated and/or restrained. Most patients of mine do OK as I make it clear that it is THEIR behavior that drives how they are treated. If you're being restrained and your my patient, it is because you are a current and continuing danger to yourself or to others because of the things you are doing. If you're just being loud, I don't really care about that until you start escalating beyond that.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 12, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> This is very true. In some ways, we used to. Now many mental health patients get dumped on the ED for "medical clearance" and then the ED ends up boarding these patients until an appropriate bed opens up. The ED is a HORRIBLE place for mental health patients.
> 
> 
> 
> People that get very loud and aggressive do often end up being sedated and/or restrained. Most patients of mine do OK as I make it clear that it is THEIR behavior that drives how they are treated. If you're being restrained and your my patient, it is because you are a current and continuing danger to yourself or to others because of the things you are doing. If you're just being loud, I don't really care about that until you start escalating beyond that.



Agreed.  Patients can be as loud as they want provided they are not disturbing or upsetting other patients.  As security, patient care was not our focus.  Staff and patient safety was.  This would occasionally cause problems with staff in the unit because we handled issues in a different manner than what they wanted.  Our response always was, "Well you're process wasn't working, so you had to call us.   Why should we do the same thing that you've already tried and that didn't work?"


----------



## Peak (May 12, 2020)

I don’t do loud. It is disruptive and interrupts other patients and can escalate others. It isn’t okay to escalate other patients because you can’t control yourself.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 13, 2020)

Peak said:


> I don’t do loud. It is disruptive and interrupts other patients and can escalate others. It isn’t okay to escalate other patients because you can’t control yourself.


This. Sure you can be loud inside a closed room to where no one can hear you but yelling inside the ED where everyone can hear is going to create issues with other patients and family members.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 13, 2020)

Peak said:


> I don’t do loud. It is disruptive and interrupts other patients and can escalate others. It isn’t okay to escalate other patients because you can’t control yourself.



I had an involuntary throw a strap back at me once, gave me a small bruise. She threw it out of rage and protest, but didn't mean to hit me with it. I was collateral. She then apologized to me. She was AOX4 GCS15, she apparently threatened suicide by pills or alluded to such things. Her daughter convinced her to go to ED. She apparently is a counselor or psychologist and was freaking that she was going to a facility that she sent a lot of her patients to. She made the very logical (imo) comparison of a cop in prison. My partner had no sympathy, saying she placed people in bad facilities (He didn't like the ones she frequently sent people to. I don't think she's being malicious in this or how she decides who goes where. Could be insurance or anything else, yeah?). She made a decent amount of fair points about how she was stupid to go to the ER for this and now how she's involuntary and such.  I really was not sure if she was right to be sent to a facility and have that on her record. I don't think the hospital made the right call. I think it was just a dumb thing she said in the heat of the moment. She was screaming and yelling and making a scene. The Dr was like 6'6 and stood in the door so she didn't escape like she announced she was gonna just leave. They ended up giving her versed (She agreed to it. But if she didn't, they can't legally give it to her, right?)

But at the same time, if they didn't admit her and EPOW her and then she did legit try or actually kill herself, are they liable for refusing treatment? I dunno. Maybe it is purely CYA or profits they were looking at? Or maybe they really did think she was a nutter butter. 

They originally told her she'd be going to a different psych facility she didn't really mind going to (in comparison), confirmed they had a bed for her and all. Then some muckup happened and they no longer did. So she was mad about being lied to (Understandable), talked about suing the hospital and whatnot. I bet she got a lawyer. 

With the psychs I've had so far, most EDs aren't equipped to handle it past trying to make sure they don't hurt themselves or others in an acute sense. Which makes sense, they aren't rehabs or whatever. I don't know why people go to the ED for "feeling sad" (With no other complaints or threats, just didn't feel right). Is it wrong to think this? I just think there are more effective options that won't result in the same hassle or treatment. 

So many patients stay longer in the hospital because poor or no insurance and the only facilities that will take them are full and there are no beds, so they wait. 

The mental health system is so wack. 

Had a fella the other day, he was pretty chill. I think he also was attempted suicide or SI. But he was one of the most chill dudes ever. Voluntary. He wanted help, I truly think he did. He just looked pretty depressed and really wanted to smoke a cigarette. He wanted to walk to the ambo but we can't let them. Liability and all. He just had this look about him like he was just kinda done living. Like a burned out fire that went cold, but you knew it was supposed to be lit. He chatted a little, not much. He was quiet and polite, one of the most polite patients I had. 

We checked with the facility and they let him smoke outside. Wished him the best. He wasn't that old either. It's kinda sad when you see people so much of an empty shell, a shadow. Light is barely on, someone's kinda home. 

It hurts me to see people so hurt. And maybe I guess for me I should limit that. Not that I go home depressed, but it's a heck of a (not so great) thing to see people of all kinds. Some went through the wringer and are as chipper as all get-out.  Some are so scared they don't know what's going to happen to them, they feel so distanced and alone, some are apathetic to whatever, and in one case, one was in tears begging us to kill her and throw her in the garbage/ditch. I have seen things (Not to pretend suddenly I have a ton of experience) that I really didn't expect. It's nice when you have a discharge and the person went from not great to better or getting there, that they're on their way and much better than they were. 

We had an MVC patient that was in the hospital for like 9 months, she was going to an LTAC because she was finally stable enough. She had been bounced from IMU to ICU for most of that time. She'd been eviscerated, basically gutted and nearly torn in half in the wreck.  Still had a lot of lines and tubes, meds, pain. She was very anxious and scared to leave the hospital and just wanted to go home. We encouraged her the best we could. She got pictures with all the staff and her drs, she didn't want to leave the hospital. She had a trach and could barely speak. They closed off a certain line or tube in her abdomen, and upon arrival, it was leaking dark green kinda mushy stuff. Was it a PEG or JP drain or something? I cannot remember the line. Made a note of it to the nurse, but he didn't seem that concerned. I dunno if it was low priority or they just were not attentive staff. 

She was just... it was kinda bittersweet. She was getting better but still had a long way to go.

I just wish I could fix people. And maybe I'm getting too attached. I don't always think of these people, but when I sit back and see all the ups and downs, victories and pain, it's just kinda... a window to humanity that sometimes I wish I didn't see. But that sounds like some ignorance is bliss bullcrap, because even if I didn't have a view, it still happens. I just wish I could do more. At the very least, I do all I can for the patients I do have. Try to be sympathetic and reasonable, listen to them, but not patronizing. Be a person to them because a lot of times, people aren't to them. 

We had a patient that was a doctor. I assume she helped a lot of people. But at this point she was basically nonverbal, managing weird grunting noises and something that sounded like "Oh my god". She was contracted and had a DNR. Her vitals weren't great, but were stable. She'd had a CVA or something and had dementia. I bet she used to be really smart, but now she couldn't even care for herself. Pressure ulcers and not being able to communicate very well, it was just another "This used to be a very different person". She's still very much a person and should be treated with respect. Her time would be soon, I assume. She was going to a hospice care facility. She would scream like a siren at everything. Being startled, being moved,being touched, getting a BP, and seemingly for no reason. 

I wonder what it would be like to meet these people when they were younger, more healthy, etc. What would they be like on their best days?

I feel like people very quickly don't see them as people anymore. Just a burden or an annoyance that society deems we keep. 

I kinda went on a tangent, but that's kinda my current thoughts on this.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 13, 2020)

Peak said:


> I don’t do loud. It is disruptive and interrupts other patients and can escalate others. It isn’t okay to escalate other patients because you can’t control yourself.


There are definitely parts of the ED that I won't tolerate "loud" because there's no way to muffle the noise... and I'm not referring to application of pillow to facial region of a patient... I'm referring not being able to shut a door because there is no door. Most of the psych patient we get are placed in a specific area of the department that does have doors that we can close. I also generally close those doors because it muffles noise pretty well both ways. I also do let them know they don't have to get loud to be heard and I'm willing to listen as long as they're not loud about it (and if I have the time).


----------



## Aprz (May 13, 2020)

Our mental healthcare system makes me sick.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 13, 2020)

Aprz said:


> Our mental healthcare system makes me sick.



That's why I kinda just mind my own business and don't go looking for "help".

My last counselor thought guns kill people.  Black gun bad. 

Anyone who knows me knows I'm not the type to hurt anyone, including myself. But if you say the wrong thing, suddenly you have no rights, nobody will listen to you, and your life is over as you know it.

I feel confident in my ability to make it alright without the crutch of that, meds, etc.

Sure try and eat right, sleep, de-stress appropriately, etc, but don't go knocking on doors you don't want opened.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 13, 2020)

Not that I think I'm unstable and refusing help, but stress and adversity is kinda a mind game at this point.

It's a willpower thing and I'm just gonna keep going no matter what.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 13, 2020)

The fact that NREMT is going to allow proctored at hone cognitive testing has infuriated the mouth breather EMTs on Facebook. 

Pretty funny to watch.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 13, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> The fact that NREMT is going to allow proctored at hone cognitive testing has infuriated the mouth breather EMTs on Facebook.
> 
> Pretty funny to watch.


How do they stop cheaters


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 13, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> How do they stop cheaters


They record the entire season and they require a webcam.  So they watch you.  You have to show them the entire room before even where you are sitting.  There are no breaks at all.  And then someone watches the test to make sure you didn't cheat.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 13, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> They record the entire season and they require a webcam.  So they watch you.  You have to show them the entire room before even where you are sitting.  There are no breaks at all.  And then someone watches the test to make sure you didn't cheat.



That's a lot of... a lot. 

Do you think this is a good idea?

Surely someone will get around it. But that's an inevitable percentage and now people don't have to wait for the Rona to end for NREMT.

I just remembered I took my NREMT in Louisiana. Texas didn't have any tests soon enough. But I wasn't gonna let that stop me


----------



## DragonClaw (May 13, 2020)

I just remembered...I killed an animal with the ambulance yesterday. Nvm arrest me now.  Put me with the other despicable creatures. 😭 

I'm sorry. I must atone. 

If I'd been in my POV I'd have slammed on my brakes, but not pt loaded in an ambo/ with my partner in the back. 

Let the execution be in the darkness of midnight, I do not deserve to see the sunrise like I have so violently taken from another.


----------



## CALEMT (May 13, 2020)

I once smacked a coyote with my truck at 60mph. Sent his *** flying into the bush... he dead.

Then there was the time I tagged a turkey, he went spiraling into the median. 

Theres a reason why I have a aftermarket bumper on my truck...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 13, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> That's a lot of... a lot.
> 
> Do you think this is a good idea?
> 
> ...


It’s actually a fairly common process now. Several online college courses do it and so do some pre-employment exams. 

You have to also give them access to your computer screen so they can see what applications and websites you have open. They also turn off features like Bluetooth.


----------



## Aprz (May 13, 2020)

Personally, I think NREMT skill testing are a huge waste of time, and it's just an excuse for them to collect more money. We were just talking about the paramedic who punctured the liver and heard air wooshing out. I blame things like NREMT where we verbalize what findings we expect to the point that verbalization matters more than what we really hear, see, or feel. I see it all the time; Not just with with pleural decompression. Other good examples or visualization of endotracheal tube going through the vocal cord, imagining rise and fall of the chest when there isn't (whether intubation, bag-mask ventilation, or using a supraglottic airway), what we find during our assessment (lung sounds, people saying they hear wheezes when it's really rhonchi or rales, hearing clear sounds when they heard nothing). I feel like the skill sheets make us more like robots that will go down the checklist regardless of what happens, and they don't set us up for success.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 13, 2020)

Aprz said:


> Personally, I think NREMT skill testing are a huge waste of time, and it's just an excuse for them to collect more money. We were just talking about the paramedic who punctured the liver and heard air wooshing out. I blame things like NREMT where we verbalize what findings we expect to the point that verbalization matters more than what we really hear, see, or feel. I see it all the time; Not just with with pleural decompression. Other good examples or visualization of endotracheal tube going through the vocal cord, imagining rise and fall of the chest when there isn't (whether intubation, bag-mask ventilation, or using a supraglottic airway), what we find during our assessment (lung sounds, people saying they hear wheezes when it's really rhonchi or rales, hearing clear sounds when they heard nothing). I feel like the skill sheets make us more like robots that will go down the checklist regardless of what happens, and they don't set us up for success.



Would blood, rather than air, come shooting out during a botched needle decompression? Or nothing? Or would it just kind of ooze out?


----------



## Tigger (May 13, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> AMR is the largest private company. I'm sure they have a way to do this legally.  Otherwise if anything happens they'll be sued and have no leg to stand on.


I assure you that AMR being a large private company does not mean that local operations will not do sketchy things. I work for supposedly the crown jewel operation and while most things are above board, crews have certainly been put in bad places by management.


----------



## Aprz (May 13, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Would blood, rather than air, come shooting out during a botched needle decompression? Or nothing? Or would it just kind of ooze out?


I would say blood, nothing coming out, or being unable to advance the catheter or needle are signs that it wasn't successful. It's not always the provider fault. In ITLS, they teach you to look at the neck veins and resonance (eg knocking a solid wall vs a hollow one, it makes a different sound) to tell the difference between a hemothorax vs pneumothorax, but those are not sensitive findings in my opinion. In my pneumothorax patient's, I've never seen distended neck veins and I imagine those are a late finding or subtle finding just like tracheal deviation. I wouldn't know what it is suppose to feel like trying to feel for resonance. I don't think those type of things happen frequently enough to really get a feel for it.

I've never tried midaxillary placement. Every time I've heard people try midaxillary, they've placed it into the liver. It makes me afraid to try it. I heard midaxillary is a spot that we are taught because of police officers or soldiers wearing body armor and not having quick/easy access to the chest to decompress. I've personally always done it midclavicular. That being said, even feeling the intercostal space, I've still managed to hit the ribs and not be able to get around it. I think the ribs are a little bit more angulated than what we feel on the surface of the chest. I've reproduces this problem on a cadaver before. It's weird to go in like a cm without issue and then just hit a solid wall... You can try to angle it or shimmy it to get by. I've also misplaced midclavicular ones before, and I think contributing factors was chest compressions being done and the fact that I was doing it from the patient's side. The chest compressions I feel like gave me a poor idea of what midclavicular was, and since I was at the patient side, I did both towards me instead of actually midclavicular. I had put the right sided one too medial towards the sternum and the left sided one too far lateral towards the shoulder. After that happened, I now prefer to do it at the head of the patient's where you manage the airway so it's easier for me to assess what is midclavicular.

I've personally never had blood come out either, but maybe that's because I've never tried midaxillary or never had a significant hemothorax?


----------



## CALEMT (May 13, 2020)

Aprz said:


> I've personally never had blood come out either, but maybe that's because I've never tried midaxillary or never had a significant hemothorax?



My last one had blood. 4th intercostal midaxillary line. It didn't spurt out, just more oozed. GSW to the chest.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 13, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I once smacked a coyote with my truck at 60mph. Sent his *** flying into the bush... he dead.


Huh, must not have been of the _carnivorous  slobbius_ variety...


----------



## CALEMT (May 13, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Huh, must not have been of the _carnivorous  slobbius_ variety...
> View attachment 4987



Meep meep.


----------



## Seirende (May 13, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Really good doc on HBO called “Ernie & Joe”.
> 
> It’s about mental health and the first responders—in this case, in San Antonio—who deal with it, and what they’re doing to change not only their community, but the stigma itself; kinda neat to see.
> 
> Worth a gander for anyone interested.



My sister got HBO a couple days ago so I was finally able to watch this. It was a good recommendation.


----------



## CCCSD (May 13, 2020)

Seirende said:


> My sister got HBO a couple days ago so I was finally able to watch this. It was a good recommendation.



Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 13, 2020)

I started querying agents for my book.  I got my first refusal. The first of many. 

*sigh*.


----------



## Jim37F (May 13, 2020)

Me: has food in the refrigerator. 

Also me: *opens up BiteSquad.com to order delivery*


----------



## CALEMT (May 13, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Me: has food in the refrigerator.
> 
> Also me: *opens up BiteSquad.com to order delivery*


----------



## DragonClaw (May 13, 2020)

WAIT WAIT .

WHY DO WE DO CPR IF WE CAN JUST PACE THEM?

There's probably a really good answer.  But. Yeah..


----------



## StCEMT (May 13, 2020)

My second to last one bled from the hub. Absolutely massive hemothorax. That thoracotomy dumped an insane amount of blood.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 13, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> My second to last one bled from the hub. Absolutely massive hemothorax. That thoracotomy dumped an insane amount of blood.


Like how much estimated? What was the MOI?


----------



## StCEMT (May 13, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Like how much estimated? What was the MOI?


Probably at least a suction container. GSW from L scapula area and exited at the manubrium. Hit large vessel and there was no stopping that bleed. I believe the brachiocephalic was one that was hit. Not sure what else.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 14, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Probably at least a suction container. GSW from L scapula area and exited at the manubrium. Hit large vessel and there was no stopping that bleed. I believe the brachiocephalic was one that was hit. Not sure what else.



Mmm grenadine


----------



## Tigger (May 14, 2020)

Some of the worst iatrogenic blood loss I've ever seen came from a 10ga. Stab wound to the chest, I decompressed him as their were no lung sounds and he was unconscious. It was like someone turned on the kitchen tap. I ended up putting a three way stopcock on the end to stop the flow as it was becoming a slip hazard and the helicopter crew would not take him without something to stem the tide. Would have been nice if they could have just placed a chest tube, which they are able to do...


----------



## VentMonkey (May 14, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Probably at least a suction container. GSW from L scapula area and exited at the manubrium. Hit large vessel and there was no stopping that bleed. I believe the brachiocephalic was one that was hit. Not sure what else.


Blah. Polytrauma is currently the bane of my existence. I’m happy to push it off on the trainee when they start. I’m over the paperwork. I’m just saying.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 14, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Some of the worst iatrogenic blood loss I've ever seen came from a 10ga. Stab wound to the chest, I decompressed him as their were no lung sounds and he was unconscious. It was like someone turned on the kitchen tap. I ended up putting a three way stopcock on the end to stop the flow as it was becoming a slip hazard and the helicopter crew would not take him without something to stem the tide. Would have been nice if they could have just placed a chest tube, which they are able to do...



*iatrogenic*

NEW WORD ADDED TO INVENTORY. 

But um. What if you just exsanguinate him all the faster.

Did you give him fluids (Ringers because apparently NS kills trauma pts?) PRBC?


----------



## DragonClaw (May 14, 2020)

Wait. Why can't you just reroute the blood to skip over the injured vessels, like run some lines. Bypass affected tissue


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 14, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Wait. Why can't you just reroute the blood to skip over the injured vessels, like run some lines. Bypass affected tissue


In the OR this is possible however it’s the whole part of getting a patient to the OR that is the issue. That is something that is not done in the field. In the ED they may do a procedure called REBOA or they can cross clamp the aorta which will however it is not something that is done in the field as of yet.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 14, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> *iatrogenic*
> 
> NEW WORD ADDED TO INVENTORY.
> 
> ...


Both LR and NS will kill trauma patients. The best replacement is whole blood which is not carried by many services. PRBC would be the next best but once again it is still not common to be found in EMS.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 14, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Both LR and NS will kill trauma patients. The best replacement is whole blood which is not carried by many services. PRBC would be the next best but once again it is still not common to be found in EMS.


Sure, but let’s be honest. I watched a patient die regardless of massive transfusion protocols and a full “hand-on-deck” approach. Unfortunately, sometimes when it’s your time, it is your time.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 14, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> In the OR this is possible however it’s the whole part of getting a patient to the OR that is the issue. That is something that is not done in the field. In the ED they may do a procedure called REBOA or they can cross clamp the aorta which will however it is not something that is done in the field as of yet.



Hmm okay.  I anticipate this to be field ready sometime during my career and I'll tell everyone I had this idea once.


DesertMedic66 said:


> Both LR and NS will kill trauma patients. The best replacement is whole blood which is not carried by many services. PRBC would be the next best but once again it is still not common to be found in EMS.



Why does it kill them though.  Why is pasta water and sugar water evil.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 14, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Hmm okay.  I anticipate this to be field ready sometime during my career and I'll tell everyone I had this idea once.
> 
> 
> Why does it kill them though.  Why is pasta water and sugar water evil.


All they due is increase the intravascular volume. The downsides to that is the more fluids you add the more diluted the patients clotting factors become. So now you have a bleeding patient who is not able to clot off the bleed. Also one of the main purposes of blood is to transport oxygen. LR/NS does not have the ability to transport oxygen.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 14, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> All they due is increase the intravascular volume. The downsides to that is the more fluids you add the more diluted the patients clotting factors become. So now you have a bleeding patient who is not able to clot off the bleed. Also one of the main purposes of blood is to transport oxygen. LR/NS does not have the ability to transport oxygen.


So it can keep turgor and BP but at such a price. And there's no artifical clotting factors or way to add something that's oxegenated.... that I know of. 

Geez.


----------



## Peak (May 14, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Hmm okay.  I anticipate this to be field ready sometime during my career and I'll tell everyone I had this idea once.



Not going to happen. You have one hour to remove it or you loose end organ function, if you place the REBOA balloon too high you kill the kidneys. You are better off just giving them replacement product as they hemorrhage as you get in the OR. Plus a cross clamp is placed by a surgeon or by (a very few very brave) emergency physicians, it isn't anywhere close to something EMS will ever do.

REBOA may hold some benefit for providers who get to practice and have a somewhat extended transport time to a trauma surgeon (1-6 hours), but that is going to be very rare outside of the military.



DragonClaw said:


> Why does it kill them though.  Why is pasta water and sugar water evil.



No only are you making cool aid, you are also making them cold and acidotic. Trauma triad of death.


----------



## Peak (May 14, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> So it can keep turgor and BP but at such a price. And there's no artifical clotting factors or way to add something that's oxegenated.... that I know of.
> 
> Geez.



For short periods of time you need much less blood pressure than you would think. Most young healthy people (the vast majority of the victims of trauma) are just fine with an SBP of 70-80 for short periods of time. This is permissive hypotension. 

Artificial clotting factors do exist, they are so expensive that EMS doesn't carry them. EMS can mimic them to a degree with TXA and calcium.

There were studies on artifical hemoglobin infusions, too much risk with too little benefit.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 14, 2020)

Peak said:


> Not going to happen. You have one hour to remove it or you loose end organ function, if you place the REBOA balloon too high you kill the kidneys. You are better off just giving them replacement product as they hemorrhage as you get in the OR. Plus a cross clamp is placed by a surgeon or by (a very few very brave) emergency physicians, it isn't anywhere close to something EMS will ever do.
> 
> REBOA may hold some benefit for providers who get to practice and have a somewhat extended transport time to a trauma surgeon (1-6 hours), but that is going to be very rare outside of the military.
> 
> ...



I meant the idea. We have confirmed the possibly of this and explore the efficacy of certain techniques.  

Such as taking pig valves, pancreas and blood until other replacement are more suitable. We don't need pig pancreas anymore but we now have more accessible insulin. 

Pizza hut smart cars  have a pizza warmer but the 400K ambulance can't have a 1-5 bag  of fluid warmer? On my clinicals, narcs were kept in a tiny fridge built into the unit. 

Acidotic. Okay well maybe a cocktail to balance things out. I know it's easy to say "Well why don't you just..."

Ugh I need to go get a doctorate. 



Peak said:


> For short periods of time you need much less blood pressure than you would think. Most young healthy people (the vast majority of the victims of trauma) are just fine with an SBP of 70-80 for short periods of time. This is permissive hypotension.
> 
> Artificial clotting factors do exist, they are so expensive that EMS doesn't carry them. EMS can mimic them to a degree with TXA and calcium.
> 
> There were studies on artifical hemoglobin infusions, too much risk with too little benefit.



Again, these things are in their infancy. Maybe we find the next step in its evolution before the best version of these are completed. But I'm sure there's a way to stop a lot of these untoward effects


----------



## StCEMT (May 14, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Blah. Polytrauma is currently the bane of my existence. I’m happy to push it off on the trainee when they start. I’m over the paperwork. I’m just saying.


Honestly, GSW's are some of my simpler legitimately sick/injured reports. Even the bad ones. Arrests are where I really get bogged down. 8 defibrillations on top of everything else is a busy call sheet. Well....short of those balloon pump, 83 medications, tubes from every orifice patients you fancy folks run. Those must be a hell of a report.

I get it though. Id' definitely rather be the one driving those kinda calls where the report is not mine to write. I'm happy to not touch the tablet all day when I get so lucky.


----------



## StCEMT (May 14, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Wait. Why can't you just reroute the blood to skip over the injured vessels, like run some lines. Bypass affected tissue


They can for some things, but this guy was not a viable candidate. His damage appeared to be in the area of the aortic arch and it's branches. Some damage just can't be circumvented while repairs are made.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 14, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> They can for some things, but this guy was not a viable candidate. His damage appeared to be in the area of the aortic arch and it's branches. Some damage just can't be circumvented while repairs are made.



I know it's not a catchall. Just a thought if a concept that is done a bit differently


----------



## CALEMT (May 14, 2020)

This is getting painfully close to having a topic.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 14, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Hmm okay. I anticipate this to be field ready sometime during my career and I'll tell everyone I had this idea once.
> 
> 
> Why does it kill them though. Why is pasta water and sugar water evil.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news but someone had the idea and put it in practice prehospitally long before you came to EMS.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 14, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but someone had the idea and put it in practice prehospitally long before you came to EMS.



That was a joke... I'm sure people had ideas of this decades ago


----------



## VFlutter (May 14, 2020)

Anesthesia records are gibberish. Triangles, dots, circles, arrows. All I know is that the line of triangles on the 30 line makes for a long flight


----------



## Aprz (May 14, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> WAIT WAIT .
> 
> WHY DO WE DO CPR IF WE CAN JUST PACE THEM?
> 
> There's probably a really good answer.  But. Yeah..


Chest compressions mechanically squeezes the heart whether there is an electricity problem or not. Pacing only works if the electrical heart rate is slow and still has an associated mechnical squeeze. If the heart rate is normal or fast or there is no associated mechnical squeeze, then pacing won't work.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 14, 2020)

I met a cattail outside a SNF. I named it Tony.


Aprz said:


> Chest compressions mechanically squeezes the heart whether there is an electricity problem or not. Pacing only works if the electrical heart rate is slow and still has an associated mechnical squeeze. If the heart rate is normal or fast or there is no associated mechnical squeeze, then pacing won't work.



You can't force a contraction assuming the pathways are good?


----------



## VFlutter (May 14, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> You can't force a contraction assuming the pathways are good?



A pacemaker depolarizes the ventricle causing it to contract


----------



## DragonClaw (May 14, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> A pacemaker depolarizes the ventricle causing it to contract


Right, so if the pts natural pacemaker is not working, asystole, why can't we just pace that?


----------



## Aprz (May 14, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Right, so if the pts natural pacemaker is not working, asystole, why can't we just pace that?


Usually when a prehospital patient is in asystole, it's because they've been dead awhile, and their heart won't produce any electrical activity. It's like pacing a rock. Even in my area where we practice medicine like it is 1890, we work these patients for 20 minutes and determine death on scene. We transport everything else and their moms too.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 14, 2020)

I think I'm going to aggressively start pursuing 911 now.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 14, 2020)

Doing whole 30 again...  Day two and I already hate my life.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 14, 2020)

Finally got a night warm enough to watch an outdoor movie. Oldest is loving it, youngest was being a jerkface so she went to bed. Watching the Greatest Showman. Tomorrow is the last of my 6 days off. Then i work 7 shifts every other.


----------



## Jim37F (May 14, 2020)




----------



## StCEMT (May 14, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Finally got a night warm enough to watch an outdoor movie. Oldest is loving it, youngest was being a jerkface so she went to bed. Watching the Greatest Showman. Tomorrow is the last of my 6 days off. Then i work 7 shifts every other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of when a former partner and I would hang sheets up (usually from the back doors door, sheet hanging inside) and watch movies on a projector. Our favorite sup would come hang out in the back for movie night too. Good times.


----------



## StCEMT (May 14, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Doing whole 30 again...  Day two and I already hate my life.


Half the reason I like to go to the gym, ruck, or whatever is simply so I can eat more. The missus is one hell of a cook, so I gotta make sure I dont round out on that cooking.


----------



## CALEMT (May 14, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Half the reason I like to go to the gym, ruck, or whatever is simply so I can eat more. The missus is one hell of a cook, so I gotta make sure I dont round out on that cooking.



I work out and have to make my own food still... must be nice to have some help cooking.

At least we don’t have food at home and order postmates or door dash like some people...


----------



## DragonClaw (May 14, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I work out and have to make my own food still... must be nice to have some help cooking.
> 
> At least we don’t have food at home and order postmates or door dash like some people...



I may also be guilty of this on some occasions


----------



## StCEMT (May 15, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I work out and have to make my own food still... must be nice to have some help cooking.
> 
> At least we don’t have food at home and order postmates or door dash like some people...


It really is. When it comes to cooking, I'm usually the help. She likes to take care of that end of things unless it's one of the things I cook particularly well that she likes.

Nope. 1/4 steer, venison, fish, chicken, all kinds of veg. I stayed well stocked.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 15, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> It really is. When it comes to cooking, I'm usually the help. She likes to take care of that end of things unless it's one of the things I cook particularly well that she likes.
> 
> Nope. 1/4 steer, venison, fish, chicken, all kinds of veg. I stayed well stocked.



I have backstrap in the freezer at home 😭


----------



## VentMonkey (May 15, 2020)

I’ve been mixing it up more in the kitchen with my wife lately and not just sticking to the grill.

I have to say, I’m enjoying it. I’m also a little stoked about the kitchenware I got her for Mother’s Day arriving in the mail.

Every few years we seem to hit new marriage milestones. They always happen in hindsight. It’s been pretty great.


----------



## StCEMT (May 15, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I’ve been mixing it up more in the kitchen with my wife lately and not just sticking to the grill.
> 
> I have to say, I’m enjoying it. I’m also a little stoked about the kitchenware I got her for Mother’s Day arriving in the mail.
> 
> Every few years we seem to hit new marriage milestones. They always happen in hindsight. It’s been pretty great.


Homemade meatballs man. We do this often. Mediterranean and swedish meatballs are our favorite and they absolutely. ****ing. Delicious.

We've also nailed down key lime pie and chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 15, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Homemade meatballs man. We do this often. Mediterranean and swedish meatballs are our favorite and they absolutely. ****ing. Delicious.
> 
> We've also nailed down key lime pie and chocolate chip cookies.



Pie.... cookies 😍


----------



## Peak (May 15, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Homemade meatballs man. We do this often. Mediterranean and swedish meatballs are our favorite and they absolutely. ****ing. Delicious.
> 
> We've also nailed down key lime pie and chocolate chip cookies.



Do you grind up your own meat?


----------



## StCEMT (May 15, 2020)

Peak said:


> Do you grind up your own meat?


Nah. The beef is from my buddy's cattle farm and lamb/pork I just get from kroger or one of the local yuppy grocery stores.

I do plan on getting stuff to do it this year though.


----------



## StCEMT (May 15, 2020)

Last call of the day was a stroke. Figure out that he was awake for the onset and well within the window. Got a nice 18 in place. Thought this was gonna be the kinda stroke we dream of where it goes CT --> tPA --> gold star. Nope. Intraventricular bleed.


----------



## cruiseforever (May 15, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Finally got a night warm enough to watch an outdoor movie. Oldest is loving it, youngest was being a jerkface so she went to bed. Watching the Greatest Showman. Tomorrow is the last of my 6 days off. Then i work 7 shifts every other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Makes me think about going to the drive in.  They have all disappeared in my area.


----------



## CALEMT (May 15, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Nah. The beef is from my buddy's cattle farm and lamb/pork I just get from kroger or one of the local yuppy grocery stores.
> 
> I do plan on getting stuff to do it this year though.



Best thing you can buy is a stand mixer. Kitchen Aid... cry once buy once.


----------



## StCEMT (May 15, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Best thing you can buy is a stand mixer. Kitchen Aid... cry once buy once.


That's actually the plan. We cook pretty much every meal and only eat out on occasion, even pre-corona. But so much of what we cook would benefit from having a kitchen aid or the attachments. Just saving up a bit more since we are making a weekend get away this month on top of some other recent/upcoming expenses.


----------



## CALEMT (May 15, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> That's actually the plan. We cook pretty much every meal and only eat out on occasion, even pre-corona. But so much of what we cook would benefit from having a kitchen aid or the attachments. Just saving up a bit more since we are making a weekend get away this month on top of some other recent/upcoming expenses.



A stand mixer is on my “want” list, but I don’t cook enough meals where it would be useful. I foresee myself using it more with the attachments if/when I get one.

My next culinary purchase is going to be either a Wüsthof or Zwilling knife set.


----------



## CANMAN (May 15, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Last call of the day was a stroke. Figure out that he was awake for the onset and well within the window. Got a nice 18 in place. Thought this was gonna be the kinda stroke we dream of where it goes CT --> tPA --> gold star. Nope. Intraventricular bleed.



Did he get the tPA? About 7% of people who get tPA for an embolic CVA will end up having a head bleed. IMO tPA and Airway Management are two of the riskiest things from a medical/legal perspective in Emergency Medicine.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 15, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> A stand mixer is on my “want” list, but I don’t cook enough meals where it would be useful. I foresee myself using it more with the attachments if/when I get one.
> 
> My next culinary purchase is going to be either a Wüsthof or Zwilling knife set.


I started not too long ago with the Dalstrong knifes. Decided against the set since there are many I would never use.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 15, 2020)

Taking the gurney out to the truck.to go in service. We're about to go off the curb with it (we have to.  There's no ramp). I tell my partner to hold up. There's a weird feeling in my leg. It kinda itches. Then it's hurting. Then it's burning and hurting more.  I pull up my pant leg as two other friends are looking at me, coming over to see what's going on.

Nothing. It feels like I got bit by a couple fire ants.

I put my pant leg down. Something isn't right.  

It's hurting more.  I check again.  

Then we all see a red wasp crawl out of the top of my sock. They freak and run away or back off. I'm just staring at it hoping I'm not allergic. Our VST killed it. 

I've been stung at least 3 times on my leg.  

It's hurting a little, not as much as I thought it would.  Supervisor gives me some cortisone. 

My leg sometimes feels okay and sometimes it hurts like it was just stung. Is this normal? I dunno if I'm just being paranoid but I felt a weird pain in my chest for a second.  

I'm not anaphylactic, but, sometimes the pain comes and goes.


----------



## CALEMT (May 15, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I started not too long ago with the Dalstrong knifes. Decided against the set since there are many I would never use.



I use a wide array of knives in the kitchen so for me it’s worth it. Plus they’re not too expensive at Costco... I’m just scared to go there haha.




DragonClaw said:


> I'm not anaphylactic, but, sometimes the pain comes and goes.



I got stung in the back of the neck by a yellow jacket once as a kid. Hurt like hell with on and off pain for a bit. After a while it stop hurting.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 15, 2020)

My wife is going back to work on Monday. The local emergency vet hospital made a special shift for her, 10-5 everyday. It's good, because she's been in a funk, not working. 

The not so great part, my kiddo is going back to daycare. That makes me nervous. Kids in general are little walking fomites. 

Just found out I got my third cardiac arrest save of the year. The hospital EMS Coordinator called to tell me he was doing well. So well in fact, he AMAed.   . That's a CPC1 save.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 15, 2020)

I'm hoping my recent cardiac arrest has a good outcome.  Poor kiddo.


----------



## StCEMT (May 15, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> A stand mixer is on my “want” list, but I don’t cook enough meals where it would be useful. I foresee myself using it more with the attachments if/when I get one.
> 
> My next culinary purchase is going to be either a Wüsthof or Zwilling knife set.



Yea, but as many years that you'd get out of it? Probably still a good buy long term.

And dang those are pricey.


CANMAN said:


> Did he get the tPA? About 7% of people who get tPA for an embolic CVA will end up having a head bleed. IMO tPA and Airway Management are two of the riskiest things from a medical/legal perspective in Emergency Medicine.


Nah, the IVH was just the original bleed. L sided deficits, R side headache come to find out, and R side IVH.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 15, 2020)

I got a hell of a deal on my KitchenAid stand mixer. It was one of those Amazon Gold box specials


----------



## VentMonkey (May 15, 2020)

Took the boy for his first father/ son run. He was a champ. I can’t figure out how to flip the pic right side up. Damn technologies.


StCEMT said:


> Nah, the IVH was just the original bleed. L sided deficits, R side headache come to find out, and R side IVH.


Yeah those are typically no bueno. Had a young kid a few weeks back who popped one. Didn’t follow up to find out how. He was all sorts of unconscious. I’d guess a poor prognosis.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 15, 2020)

Just bought an immersion blender.  Already have a stand mixer.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 15, 2020)

There's a guy at our operation.  He's a really nice guy.  67 years old or so. Real sweet, happy, joking, great attitude. Medic, works hard.

But his eyesight isn't so good. People get scared when he drives and they say he uses the "braille" method to drive.  I drove with him once, maybe I'm not really so concerned but he didn't seem that bad.

But I walked into the bay. The sup and his partner and another admin were talking. His partner was scared about his driving and the admin noted how close he has to bring something to his face. 

This isn't the first time the little birds have said things about him.

Most people say it's time for him to retire. And it's just pretty sad cause he loves what he does. He'd give you the shirt of his back. 

We love to chat and show each other memes and stuff.  He's interesting and has lots of good stories. 

I don't want them to force him to retire, he has a lot of energy. But, if it's not safe for him to be doing EMS... 

This sucks.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 15, 2020)

What's the biggest needle you've ever stuck into someone.  Medic student says 8ga isn't a real size. 

But I'm 100% sure it is.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 15, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What's the biggest needle you've ever stuck into someone.  Medic student says 8ga isn't a real size.
> 
> But I'm 100% sure it is.


The common IV needle sizes are 14, 16, 18, 20, 22, and 24. 

For needle decompression you will usually find 10 and 14.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 15, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> The common IV needle sizes are 14, 16, 18, 20, 22, and 24.
> 
> For needle decompression you will usually find 10 and 14.



Even in hospital use? Nothing bigger in a major vein?


----------



## Peak (May 15, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What's the biggest needle you've ever stuck into someone.  Medic student says 8ga isn't a real size.
> 
> But I'm 100% sure it is.



At a certain point a larger needle causes more damage that it provides benefit, and a wire and dilator should be used instead. For something like an IV you are flow limited anyway, most pressure infusers can't keep up with a 8.5 RIC and you tubing at that point is more limiting.

As obese as our populations are, most adults need a longer needle for decompression, not a larger diameter. I'll take a 5 inch 14 all day over a 3 inch 10.


----------



## Peak (May 15, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Even in hospital use? Nothing bigger in a major vein?



In hospital it is rare to see something larger than a 18 outside of the ED or OR. Patients who are typically predicted to have a persistant need for large bore access with have something like a RIC, Cordis, or similar placed instead.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 15, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Even in hospital use? Nothing bigger in a major vein?


Not often. For IV access you will usually see 18s and 20s for the hospital setting. For anything larger you will normally see a central line or a cordis (not measured in gauge sizes but rather French sizes similar to soft suction caths/NG tubes/Foley caths).


----------



## CALEMT (May 15, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Nothing bigger in a major vein?



A 14 gauge is practically a garden hose.


----------



## Seirende (May 15, 2020)

@DragonClaw My mom always put baking soda paste on the site when we got stung. Idk if it works or not.


----------



## silver (May 15, 2020)

Peak said:


> In hospital it is rare to see something larger than a 18 outside of the ED or OR. Patients who are typically predicted to have a persistant need for large bore access with have something like a RIC, Cordis, or similar placed instead.



And to add the large bore devices generally require seldinger technique with wire and subsequent dilation from a normal sized needle (eg.  20g). Thus no bigger needle.

I do love trying to place 14 or 16s in hands/wrists though.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 15, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> A 14 gauge is practically a garden hose.


Still not a Cordis, doe’.


silver said:


> And to add the large bore devices generally require seldinger technique with wire and subsequent dilation from a normal sized needle (eg.  20g). Thus no bigger needle.
> 
> I do love trying to place 14 or 16s in hands/wrists though.


I got a kick out of watching a senior resident watching their junior resident place a triple lumen on some clinicals a few years ago.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 15, 2020)

We carry RIC catheters, but it always seems like if I can justify its use, I cant justify the time. 

Thoughts from those that use them in HEMS?


----------



## DragonClaw (May 15, 2020)

Seirende said:


> @DragonClaw My mom always put baking soda paste on the site when we got stung. Idk if it works or not.



I think I'm good now.  It's little sore but most pain is gone.  I mostly walk off pain anyway. 

I guess next time I get stung I'll see if I'm allergic. It takes the second time, yeah?


----------



## VentMonkey (May 15, 2020)

I got stung by a wasp once. Mean sumbitch. Over and over. Probably a Murder Hornet. Eh, we’re all gonna die. The news never lies.


----------



## silver (May 15, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Still not a Cordis, doe’.
> 
> I got a kick out of watching a senior resident watching their junior resident place a triple lumen on some clinicals a few years ago.



Everyone has their moments. I may have stuck the carotid on one of my first lines, this cannot be confirmed or denied.


----------



## Peak (May 15, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I got a kick out of watching a senior resident watching their junior resident place a triple lumen on some clinicals a few years ago.



Unfortunately procedural competency is a struggle for many, even years or decades after residency/fellowship.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 16, 2020)

Peak said:


> Unfortunately procedural competency is a struggle for many, even years or decades after residency/fellowship.



I Google this and it's just got 3 pigtails for different things.  What's the deal on it? (What's the issue about placing one)


----------



## Peak (May 16, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I Google this and it's just got 3 pigtails for different things.  What's the deal on it? (What's the issue about placing one)



Many IV medications are not compatible with each other, so if for instance you want to run an albumin drip, bicarb drip, and pressors you would need three different lumens. Each lumen on a central line will have a slightly different infusion port.

Typically the cause of most difficulty is in placing the needle or angio so that you can then place the wire. With a left subclavian, or right IJ you will almost always terminate in the VC, placement in the right subclavian or left IJ is much more difficult. 

Care must be taken as attempted jugular placement can result in carotid artery placement, which is technically considered a surgical emergency (although vascular will almost always tell you to just hold pressure and watch the patient). Subclavian placement risks puncture of the plura and potentially some pretty decent pneumothorax. 

Femoral placement is typically much lower risk, however these lines do not actually terminate in the cavoatrial junction. They are also at high risk of infection due to obvious anatomical considerations.

PICCs tend to be safer to place as the risks tend to be lower, but they are much more size limited. They present a very real risk of clot formation as the peripheral vasculature is much smaller and the line can obstruct a fair bit of the line. PICCs tend to be lower infection risk as while they are not truely tunneled like we would think of something like a broviac, they do tend to have a bit more tissue between the vein and the skin.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 16, 2020)

Peak said:


> Many IV medications are not compatible with each other, so if for instance you want to run an albumin drip, bicarb drip, and pressors you would need three different lumens. Each lumen on a central line will have a slightly different infusion port.
> 
> Typically the cause of most difficulty is in placing the needle or angio so that you can then place the wire. With a left subclavian, or right IJ you will almost always terminate in the VC, placement in the right subclavian or left IJ is much more difficult.
> 
> ...



.... I really appreciate this answer and I feel like I just got a drink out of a firehose. 

Infusion port
Angio -
Wire 
VC-Vena Cava?

So basically he was trying to put a needle into a spot that was more high risk than needed?

Also what's the difference of an IJ vs EJ for use. Can you tell which is which by looking at the needle?

I think it was an EJ removed from this lady.  A nurse couldn't remove it per protocol. The regular Dr was out so an OB resident removed it.  

It had sutures, right lateral neck.  Really long and floppy catheter, not nearly as stiff (I haven't  felt a catheter so I dunno if that's even what I'm describing) looking as say a 20 Ga peripheral IV.


----------



## Peak (May 16, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> .... I really appreciate this answer and I feel like I just got a drink out of a firehose.
> 
> Infusion port
> Angio -
> ...



Each lumen is going to be dedicated all the way to where it infuses into the blood stream. So at the tip of a central line (but not necessarily a PICC) each lumen is going to terminate at a slightly different point. For example on an arrow brand 16 cm line the brown line is going to be the largest lumen and terminates straight out of the tip (the most distal). Each line afterwards will then terminate somewhat to the side and a 1/2 to 1 cm back from the tip of the catheter, this allows the infusions to mix with the blood in order to not pull the other medications out of solution. Typically a PICC has seperate lumens all the way to the distal tip but they all terminate at the same point as the PICC is trimmed to length on insertion.

In seldinger technique you traditionally use a needle to access the vessel and then use a guide wire through the needle. Some of us cheat a bit by using an angiocath (still under full sterile technique) instead of a needle as once I place the angio I don't have to worry about going through the back wall of a vessel and I don't have to hold it perfectly still, I can essentially hub the angio and then only have to worry about advancing the wire. A 20 gauge will work with adult sized wires, a 22 with peds sized wires, and we have 24 gauge peel away introduces (which essentially skip the needle and wire bit) for neo PICCs. 

VC- Vena cava, IVC- inferior ven acava, SVC- superior vena cava.

It isn't that the spot is more risky than needed, but that some procedures inherently carry more risk than others but also have different benefits. Central lines do typically carry more risk than peripheral access. You shouldn't be giving pressors, TPN, chemo, or many other vesicants through peripheral access. 

Vascular anatomy is not always like a textbook. By the textbook definition the EJ branches off of the common jugular or subclavian vein, originates under the clavicle, and will pass over the sternoclavicularmastoid and back up under the jaw/ear. Because it has such a large muscle and a fair bit of fascia underneath it is pretty low risk as you have to be quite incompetent to enter the plura or damage the riskier anatomical structures (arteries, nerves, airway, esophagus, et cetera), although there are certainly case studies that prove that people are idiots and will attempt procedures that they are in no way competent to perform. 

Not all patients will have an appreciable EJ or one at all, or it may branch off of the IJ very proximal. Some patients will essentially have a double IJ. Many patients will have other accessory vasculature in the neck which can be safely accessed with a peripheral cannula but are not by definition the external jugular vein. 

It is very rare to use the EJ to place a central catheter, it takes a pretty sharp turn under the clavicle which makes passing a wire and line difficult. It is also typically much smaller than the IJ increasing the risk of clots. The IJ should not be routinely used for peripheral access, although there is some good literature that supports the placement of a single lumen peripheral IV into the IJ when other peripheral access cannot be found, I would not expect this in the field especially with the ease of placing an IO. 

Central catheters need to terminate in the central vasculature by definition in order to be a central line. In practice this means that we would expect placement in the SVC, IVC, cavoatrial junction, or occasionally (and not ideally) it may terminate in the atria. If the line passes the tricuspid it must be pulled back. Often we will accept lines that are too short and terminate in the brachiocephalic vein if they originated distal to that vein and are just too short (for example in a hubbed PICC that the inserting clinician estimated to be shorter than the needed lenght), however this is not ideal. 

How an IJ was approached can alter where it is inserted on the skin. I find in my practice that I insert very proximal to the clavical as there is less fascia to go through and I find dilation and line placement easier. Some clinicians prefer this long tract before they enter the vessel for reasons I don't fully understand, I think they believe it gives them a larger margin of error, but considering how often they go through the back wall I would say that this isn't exactly true. I would say it isn't uncommon to find IJs placed halfway up the neck, and on patients with more adipose tissue it may appear more lateral than where it actually enters the vessel. I also use ultrasound guidance on 100% of my insertions and I won't attempt insertion if I can't identify all of the anatomy, so I don't have as large concern for hitting the thyroid or inserting at a more acute angle than those who attempt blind or semi-blind. 

Nursing scope of practice varies by state and protocols vary by hospital. I have a larger scope of practice in my state than almost any other, and I have to watch myself when I go to other states. There is not a state limitation on removing central lines here (or EJs for that matter) as long as it is considered part of the standard scope of practice and the RN is correctly trained in it. 

Most central lines are pretty flexible. Introducers like a Cordis, HD lines, and hard arterial lines are pretty rigid but being gentle is generally your friend in medicine.


----------



## StCEMT (May 16, 2020)

14's whether extremities or in the chest. Although we took 14's off the truck, so 16 is as big as I can go for IV's now.


----------



## Peak (May 16, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> 14's whether extremities or in the chest. Although we took 14's off the truck, so 16 is as big as I can go for IV's now.



I'm crying for you. How long are your 16s?


----------



## DragonClaw (May 16, 2020)

Peak, I need to sleep before I process a of that. But I will.

 The last time I was in the hospital (I was an adult), I had to get some diagnostic tests.  They gave me 22 gauge in the forearm. I didn't have big veins. They poked me like 5-6 times with a 20 or 18 before they  gave up.


----------



## StCEMT (May 16, 2020)

Peak said:


> I'm crying for you. How long are your 16s?


Yea, apparently they looked at the use and believed they were being used inappropriately too often. I didn't see the info or the patients so I'm not sure how true that is. I know I've done some unorthodox **** before. I don't agree with it, I would try to have bilateral 14's for those trauma patients I knew were MTP worthy. But we also have a tendency of taking useful things away because a small population misuses it instead of dealing with the problem children so....

I believe they're 1.25".


----------



## Peak (May 16, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Yea, apparently they looked at the use and believed they were being used inappropriately too often. I didn't see the info or the patients so I'm not sure how true that is. I know I've done some unorthodox **** before. I don't agree with it, I would try to have bilateral 14's for those trauma patients I knew were MTP worthy. But we also have a tendency of taking useful things away because a small population misuses it instead of dealing with the problem children so....
> 
> I believe they're 1.25".



Idk about your agency but the local 911 group here places a LOT of 14s for ‘trauma’ but will then take them to a level III or IV and who don’t meet alert criteria anyway. There is certainly misuse, but also clearly by a small number of medics (who will also bring in patients with EJs who have ropes on their forearms). The problem children are certainly a easily identifiable group here.

That being said, needle decompression and tourniquet placement are two of the biggest life savers that can be applied in the prehospital environment, and ain’t any 1.25” making through the average fat American.

I’d even go so far as to say I’d be okay (not thrilled by any means) to take 14s off the table for IVs, but a 3-5” 14 at the 5th mid axillary can legit save a life.


----------



## StCEMT (May 16, 2020)

Peak said:


> Idk about your agency but the local 911 group here places a LOT of 14s for ‘trauma’ but will then take them to a level III or IV and who don’t meet alert criteria anyway. There is certainly misuse, but also clearly by a small number of medics (who will also bring in patients with EJs who have ropes on their forearms). The problem children are certainly a easily identifiable group here.
> 
> That being said, needle decompression and tourniquet placement are two of the biggest life savers that can be applied in the prehospital environment, and ain’t any 1.25” making through the average fat American.
> 
> I’d even go so far as to say I’d be okay (not thrilled by any means) to take 14s off the table for IVs, but a 3-5” 14 at the 5th mid axillary can legit save a life.


All the times I saw them were for GSW's and things of that nature, but it sounds like we were doing similar. Although I do anywhere between 1-5 EJ's a month, so I can't say much there. I've just found it's simpler on the OD's and diabetics with trashed arms and good skill maintenance for the medical patients that I need a line in. Between those 3, it's become a common go to.

We still have 14's for needle decompression. We have those North American Rescue ones that look like pens. Those are 3.25". It's just for IV access that we took them out.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 16, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> We still have 14's for needle decompression. We have those North American Rescue ones that look like pens. Those are 3.25". It's just for IV access that we took them out.


Ours are 10g 3 n’a ko-tuh.


----------



## Jim37F (May 16, 2020)

n’a ko-tuh?


----------



## VFlutter (May 16, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> n’a ko-tuh?



Pronounced "And a quarter" aka  3.25 in


----------



## Jim37F (May 16, 2020)

Meanwhile my nerd brain was thinking some form of klingon🤣🤣


----------



## CALEMT (May 16, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Pronounced "And a quarter" aka  3.25 in



Hey, you know what they say... See a broad, to get that booty yak 'em. Leg 'er down 'n smack 'em yak 'em. Cold got to be. You know? Shiiiiiiit.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 16, 2020)

Cut me some slack, Jack! Chump don' want no help, chump don't GET da help!


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 16, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Pronounced "And a quarter" aka  3.25 in


Looks like tonight is a Don't Call Me Shirley marathon.


----------



## CALEMT (May 16, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Cut me some slack, Jack! Chump don' want no help, chump don't GET da help!



Jive *** dude don’t got no brains anyhow.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 16, 2020)




----------



## DragonClaw (May 16, 2020)

My Geriometer is going off hardcore right now.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 16, 2020)

I started my first IV since october 2018.


----------



## Jim37F (May 17, 2020)

Wellp, just payed $465 to the State for the privilege of driving my pickup truck for another year 🙄


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 17, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Wellp, just payed $465 to the State for the privilege of driving my pickup truck for another year 🙄


Get a bicycle.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 17, 2020)

Oh boy did I unlock that box. Thank God for all you other degenerates out there like me.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 17, 2020)

Just swung the Ban Hammer. One of our members has been temporarily removed from the roster. Friendly reminder folks: don't post random stuff in various threads and ignore a warning not to just minutes after being warned. This particular thread is directionless, so posting random stuff is expected here...

Carry on!


----------



## DragonClaw (May 17, 2020)

Well I'm still here so 🤔

Jk.

Also. I don't know when it happened but I find the notion of counting respiration to a T kind of ridiculous.  Unless the pt has abnormal breathing or a condition that warrants closer examination I just kind of gestimate based on how they're breathing and previous counting. Ah that looks like 18. 18 it is. I can tell easily if the pt conditions changes, if respiration become more labored, etc and I just kind of key into it without even needing to really think to do it. 

Not to say I'm the crystal ball of respirations but it isn't like it was before 

Back during my clinical days I was.... appalled and horrified providers didn't count every single breath. I guess it I get it now. Is this a milestone? 

Old me would have thought I was a pt murderer (not literally) or didn't care. 

Interesting development I've noticed within myself, among other things


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 17, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> My Geriometer is going off hardcore right now.


Some of you young whippersnappers have had deprived childhoods and weren't exposed to some truly classic cinema.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 17, 2020)

Who doesn’t appreciate June Cleaver speaking jive!?🤦‍♂️...


----------



## DragonClaw (May 17, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Who doesn’t appreciate June Cleaver speaking jive!?🤦‍♂️...



Who doing what now


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Who doing what now



...this reminds me of my 6 year old trying desperately to insert herself in a conversation that my wife and I are having.


----------



## CCCSD (May 17, 2020)

Someone needs to watch Roman Gladiator movies...


----------



## DragonClaw (May 17, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> ...this reminds me of my 6 year old trying desperately to insert herself in a conversation that my wife and I are having.



It kinda feels like that too


----------



## VentMonkey (May 17, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Someone needs to watch Roman Gladiator movies...


If you don’t know Barbara “Beaver Cleavers Ma” Billingsley, I highly doubt it’s in you to search the works of Charlton Heston or Kirk Douglas. Hell, even Russell Crowe might be a stretch nowadays.

Anyhow, sure hope summer goes by as fast as I usually want it to.


----------



## CALEMT (May 17, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Anyhow, sure hope summer goes by as fast as I usually want it to.



I’m not quite ready for below freezing nights again...


----------



## DragonClaw (May 17, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> If you don’t know Barbara “Beaver Cleavers Ma” Billingsley, I highly doubt it’s in you to search the works of Charlton Heston or Kirk Douglas. Hell, even Russell Crowe might be a stretch nowadays.
> 
> Anyhow, sure hope summer goes by as fast as I usually want it to.



Charlton Heston! Ben hur. Planet of the apes. He even had his own stamp. What a chad.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 17, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I’m not quite ready for below freezing nights again...


Spring and Autumn are where it’s at for me. Cold doesn’t bother me nearly as much as sweating profusely 4 months straight.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 17, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Spring and Autumn are where it’s at for me. Cold doesn’t bother me nearly as much as sweating profusely 4 months straight.


If the temperature drops below 78 degrees I start agonal gasping and my life flashes before my eyes. I'm ready for summer.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 17, 2020)

Just took my almost 3 year old on a two and a half mile hike.  Only 400 feet in elevation gain, bit for his little paws he did great!


----------



## DragonClaw (May 17, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Just took my almost 3 year old on a two and a half mile hike.  Only 400 feet in elevation gain, bit for his little paws he did great!


A dog or a child?


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 17, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> A dog or a child?


Child.  Sadly I don't think I could crate train him.


----------



## CCCSD (May 17, 2020)

You can. It’s not illegal.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 17, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Spring and Autumn are where it’s at for me. Cold doesn’t bother me nearly as much as sweating profusely 4 months straight.


This^^^

I can dress for the cold...there's only so much clothing I can remove before I get in trouble.


----------



## CALEMT (May 17, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Spring and Autumn are where it’s at for me. Cold doesn’t bother me nearly as much as sweating profusely 4 months straight.



Don’t get me wrong I love cold weather. But I can’t lie I am enjoying my 80 degree weather at home. I live at 5,400 feet.

Where I work... now that’s another story...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 17, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Don’t get me wrong I love cold weather. But I can’t lie I am enjoying my 80 degree weather at home. I live at 5,400 feet.
> 
> Where I work... now that’s another story...


No one enjoys where you work. Not even the citizens like being there.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2020)

If I could convince my wife to move to the west coast, I’d be back in Oregon or Washington right now. The high desert in Oregon was about as close to perfect weather as I’d ever found.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 17, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Yea, apparently they looked at the use and believed they were being used inappropriately too often. I didn't see the info or the patients so I'm not sure how true that is. I know I've done some unorthodox **** before. I don't agree with it, I would try to have bilateral 14's for those trauma patients I knew were MTP worthy. But we also have a tendency of taking useful things away because a small population misuses it instead of dealing with the problem children so....
> 
> I believe they're 1.25".





Peak said:


> Idk about your agency but the local 911 group here places a LOT of 14s for ‘trauma’ but will then take them to a level III or IV and who don’t meet alert criteria anyway. There is certainly misuse, but also clearly by a small number of medics (who will also bring in patients with EJs who have ropes on their forearms). The problem children are certainly a easily identifiable group here.


How are 14g catheters used "inappropriately" compared to, say, a 16g or 18g? How does it constitute "misuse" to place one in a patient just because they don't meet alert criteria?


----------



## Peak (May 17, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> How are 14g catheters used "inappropriately" compared to, say, a 16g or 18g? How does it constitute "misuse" to place one in a patient just because they don't meet alert criteria?



The insertion of 14 gauge IVs in drunk patients as ‘punishment’.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 17, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Child.  Sadly I don't think I could crate train him.





CCCSD said:


> You can. It’s not illegal.








definitely doable, definitely, definitely...


----------



## Akulahawk (May 17, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> How are 14g catheters used "inappropriately" compared to, say, a 16g or 18g? How does it constitute "misuse" to place one in a patient just because they don't meet alert criteria?





Peak said:


> The insertion of 14 gauge IVs in drunk patients as ‘punishment’.


Not just "drunk" patients, but insertion of them in any patient as a "punishment" for something. As an aside, I have never placed a 16g catheter in any patient. I generally skipped over that... It's been 14g (only if absolutely necessary for VOLUME), 18g-24g as necessary. These days I pretty much do 80% 20g, about 10% 22g, and the balance is mostly 18g. I only place a handful of 24g a year. Not against them, just there's very few patients that require those as that's about the only PIV that works in them.


----------



## Peak (May 17, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> Not just "drunk" patients, but insertion of them in any patient as a "punishment" for something. As an aside, I have never placed a 16g catheter in any patient. I generally skipped over that... It's been 14g (only if absolutely necessary for VOLUME), 18g-24g as necessary. These days I pretty much do 80% 20g, about 10% 22g, and the balance is mostly 18g. I only place a handful of 24g a year. Not against them, just there's very few patients that require those as that's about the only PIV that works in them.



To be clear I have no problem with large IVs. I’ve placed 22s in neos, 20s in infants, 18s in toddlers, and 14s in school aged kids. I placed those because their presentation required the ability to rapidly infuse large volumes.

Any procedure should be indicated. Besides placing a 14 in the same person over and over just scars up their veins for the time they are actually trying to die and now we are struggling to get a 22.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2020)

Ask those guys in Delaware how the “pick your favorite color” IV game worked for them.

Punitive ALS should be punished with terminal license revocation.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 17, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Ask those guys in Delaware how the “pick your favorite color” IV game worked for them.
> 
> Punitive ALS should be punished with terminal license revocation.



Wait what. They let the pt CHOOSE based on COLOR.  Lord help us.


----------



## Aprz (May 17, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Well I'm still here so 🤔
> 
> Jk.
> 
> ...


Personally, I wish we could jusr document WNL or within normal limits, fast (tachypnea), slow (bradypne), labored, audible, etc.. Describe it instead. I think it is a bit lame considering how narrow the normal range is. That being said, if you are doing manual sets of vitals, it isn't hard to do. I generally starting counting respirations after completetly deflating the blood pressure cuff and just stay in position as if I am getting the blood pressure. Sometimes I pick up that the patient is breathing fast even though they don't look labor. Usually they'll have something else like a fever.


----------



## Peak (May 17, 2020)

Aprz said:


> Personally, I wish we could jusr document WNL or within normal limits, fast (tachypnea), slow (bradypne), labored, audible, etc.. Describe it instead. I think it is a bit lame considering how narrow the normal range is. That being said, if you are doing manual sets of vitals, it isn't hard to do. I generally starting counting respirations after completetly deflating the blood pressure cuff and just stay in position as if I am getting the blood pressure. Sometimes I pick up that the patient is breathing fast even though they don't look labor. Usually they'll have something else like a fever.



Pt is eupnic


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 17, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Wait what. They let the pt CHOOSE based on COLOR.  Lord help us.


Unfortunately yes. It is something that has been spread on social media pages. Some people are proud to say they got a 14g in drunk patient because they said their favorite color was orange. 

At my ground agency we fired a guy many years ago because he was starting 14-16g IVs on every patient regardless of their complaint or how stable they were. He would often brag about getting a 14 in elderly grandmas. He was pulled into the education office and was warned about that practice. He continued to do it and was fired. Shortly after he was fired one of the local fire departments hired him.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 17, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Unfortunately yes. It is something that has been spread on social media pages. Some people are proud to say they got a 14g in drunk patient because they said their favorite color was orange.
> 
> At my ground agency we fired a guy many years ago because he was starting 14-16g IVs on every patient regardless of their complaint or how stable they were. He would often brag about getting a 14 in elderly grandmas. He was pulled into the education office and was warned about that practice. He continued to do it and was fired. Shortly after he was fired one of the local fire departments hired him.



That's harm to a pt at that point.  Pull his patch.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 17, 2020)

I get it, maybe you made a good save with a great outcome. You feel good and want to brag. Maybe you got to a pt in shock in the nick of time.  

Putting the biggest needle into someone for kicks isn't it. 

That's so egotistical. That's not a warm fuzzy feel good.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 17, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I get it, maybe you made a good save with a great outcome. You feel good and want to brag. Maybe you got to a pt in shock in the nick of time.
> 
> Putting the biggest needle into someone for kicks isn't it.
> 
> That's so egotistical. That's not a warm fuzzy feel good.


Unfortunately some people will brag about anything. I always enjoy listening to someone brag that they have some medication or did some treatment that was completely not needed.


----------



## VFlutter (May 17, 2020)

Just curious, who has actually been on the receiving end of a 14g? Because personally I did not find the experience any worse off than any other IV start. I have placed many 14g in awake patients and they were not screaming or withdrawing in pain.  Nothing inherently wrong with them given appropriate vein size and clinical indications.

Placed one the other day on a patient with a Swan'd Cordis that wasn't flowing fast enough. They are invaluable in many situations when massive flow rates are needed.


----------



## Jim37F (May 17, 2020)

Damn, did you see that explosion in LA the other day? 11 Firefighters (all from the same station, St 9 Skid Row) burned, ladder truck scorched...










__ https://www.facebook.com/280433019598/posts/10157210191719599
			




(Thats just scary AF to watch... can see 3 or 4 plus guys on the ladder when the fireball just engulfs them 😳)










__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3059621177417760&id=1037441039635794


----------



## VentMonkey (May 17, 2020)

Yerp. The PIO on the news said it was a hash oil factory. Righteously explosive. Guess some of the guys got hurt pretty bad; said it burned the seats off of some of their engines, too.


----------



## Peak (May 17, 2020)

Unfortunately I think there are going to be some big lessons that come out of that fire, and probably some big changes to the way fire is fought in Cali. No more climbing on every roof, no going on the ladder without a SCBA and being on air.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 17, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Just curious, who has actually been on the receiving end of a 14g? Because personally I did not find the experience any worse off than any other IV start. I have placed many 14g in awake patients and they were not screaming or withdrawing in pain.  Nothing inherently wrong with them given appropriate vein size and clinical indications.


That's what I was about to say. We're probably talking about like 3/10 pain for one second vs. 1/10 or 2/10 pain for one second……it's an IV start, not reducing an ortho injury or pulling an infected tooth. And "appropriate clinical indications" is pretty broad. I think you are always better off with a little more access than you expect to need.

If someone is intentionally trying to cause pain, they should be fired and reported to their licensing authority immediately. Keeping them on and instead removing large-bore angios is about the dumbest way I can think of to handle it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 17, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> That's what I was about to say. We're probably talking about like 3/10 pain for one second vs. 1/10 or 2/10 pain for one second……it's an IV start, not reducing an ortho injury or pulling an infected tooth. And "appropriate clinical indications" is pretty broad. I think you are always better off with a little more access than you expect to need.


Obviously you have never seen @CALEMT attempt an IV start...


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 17, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Obviously you have never seen @CALEMT attempt an IV start...


Well we all know how the firefighters are.


----------



## CALEMT (May 17, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Obviously you have never seen @CALEMT attempt an IV start...





Carlos Danger said:


> Well we all know how the firefighters are.



What’s an IV?


----------



## Akulahawk (May 17, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> That's what I was about to say. We're probably talking about like 3/10 pain for one second vs. 1/10 or 2/10 pain for one second……it's an IV start, not reducing an ortho injury or pulling an infected tooth. And "appropriate clinical indications" is pretty broad. I think you are always better off with a little more access than you expect to need.
> 
> If someone is intentionally trying to cause pain, they should be fired and reported to their licensing authority immediately. Keeping them on and instead removing large-bore angios is about the dumbest way I can think of to handle it.


For me, I'd say that a 20g is about a 2/10, 18g is about a 3/10, and a 14g is about a 5/10, but it's like a pinch - over and done with very quickly so it really doesn't matter much. Stubbing my toe on something hurts much worse and hurts longer. 

I say that if someone is intentionally trying to inflict pain for a non-clinical reason, that's grounds for dismissal and consideration as to discipline against their license. There are a few instances where I'll intentionally inflict pain but when I do, it's entirely for clinical purpose and never more pain than necessary.


----------



## silver (May 17, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Just curious, who has actually been on the receiving end of a 14g? Because personally I did not find the experience any worse off than any other IV start. I have placed many 14g in awake patients and they were not screaming or withdrawing in pain.  Nothing inherently wrong with them given appropriate vein size and clinical indications.
> 
> Placed one the other day on a patient with a Swan'd Cordis that wasn't flowing fast enough. They are invaluable in many situations when massive flow rates are needed.



To add an extra thought in the decision making process, for whatever its worth they are more likely to leave permanent visible scarring that a smaller diameter IV. Clinical indications!


----------



## VentMonkey (May 18, 2020)

Anyone have a favor movie fight scene? Mine, hands down is Rowdy Roddy Piper and Keith David from “They Live”.

R.I.P. Rowdy Roddy...


----------



## CALEMT (May 18, 2020)

I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ***.... and I’m all out of bubblegum.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 18, 2020)

****ing John Carpenter. People truly missed the mark on great cinema these days. Over the top action mixed with cheesy sci-fi? Check.

FWIW, Alien Nation was also a solid go to. Maybe I’m just an Inigo Montoya fan, or maybe I just think Jimmy Caan was a dying breed of tough guy. Either way...


----------



## StCEMT (May 18, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> That's what I was about to say. We're probably talking about like 3/10 pain for one second vs. 1/10 or 2/10 pain for one second……it's an IV start, not reducing an ortho injury or pulling an infected tooth. And "appropriate clinical indications" is pretty broad. I think you are always better off with a little more access than you expect to need.
> 
> If someone is intentionally trying to cause pain, they should be fired and reported to their licensing authority immediately. Keeping them on and instead removing large-bore angios is about the dumbest way I can think of to handle it.


Like I said, we've had issues with rooting out problem children vs blanket policy changes. We also had an employee(s) misusing the schedule that ended up leading to harassment or something? Not sure since the details they kept a bit tight on. We were told it was "to protect privacy". Either way, the solution was to block all field employees from being able to see who is on shift. Instead we can just see the shift number and if both slots are filled. So trying to find someone to swap a day with you is an unnecessarily difficult task. It's that grade school ******** of punish all for the actions of a few, but I'm just a field employee, my opinion isn't worth much.


----------



## Peak (May 18, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Like I said, we've had issues with rooting out problem children vs blanket policy changes. We also had an employee(s) misusing the schedule that ended up leading to harassment or something? Not sure since the details they kept a bit tight on. We were told it was "to protect privacy". Either way, the solution was to block all field employees from being able to see who is on shift. Instead we can just see the shift number and if both slots are filled. So trying to find someone to swap a day with you is an unnecessarily difficult task. It's that grade school ******** of punish all for the actions of a few, but I'm just a field employee, my opinion isn't worth much.



Considering that I’ve shown up to work with requests to place lines on multiple units, I wish that people couldn’t see my schedule.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 18, 2020)

Peak said:


> Considering that I’ve shown up to work with requests to place lines on multiple units, I wish that people couldn’t see my schedule.


I'm almost in a similar boat... I have been asked to place lines on every in-patient unit in my hospital. Thankfully the in-patient units can't generally see my schedule. When they need a line placed after they've failed (and it's after hours), they call the ED for help. I then get "asked" to go help them. While I'm there, it's not uncommon to be asked to do another one or two...

If they _could_ see my schedule, I probably would get more frequent requests because they _know_ that I'm really good at it.


----------



## Tigger (May 18, 2020)

My AMR Springs op was forced to pull 14ga IV catheters after city fire's EMS people decided that a 16 has "almost the same flow" and "we do permissive hypotension now."


----------



## silver (May 18, 2020)

Tigger said:


> My AMR Springs op was forced to pull 14ga IV catheters after city fire's EMS people decided that a 16 has "almost the same flow" and "we do permissive hypotension now."


Saving a dollar though!


----------



## StCEMT (May 18, 2020)

Tigger said:


> My AMR Springs op was forced to pull 14ga IV catheters after city fire's EMS people decided that a 16 has "almost the same flow" and "we do permissive hypotension now."


I can get by with permissive hypotension, doesn't mean I don't prep my patient for mass transfusion. 🙄


----------



## Akulahawk (May 18, 2020)

Tigger said:


> My AMR Springs op was forced to pull 14ga IV catheters after city fire's EMS people decided that a 16 has "almost the same flow" and "we do permissive hypotension now."


To be fair-ish, a 16g does have almost the same flow rate and you can do permissive hypotension regardless of IV catheter size. Removing the 14g catheters from inventory does save a few dollars though... my ED doesn't normally stock 14g catheters - 16g is the biggest we usually use. Caveat: we're a non-trauma center and the only traumas we get are those dumped by the public at our doors even though there's a L2 trauma center literally just up the road.


----------



## Jim37F (May 18, 2020)

Woot, first fire with my new shift! Granted it was a small brush fire some homeless guy set to some construction equipment off the side of the freeway, but still, got some nozzle time on a bit of flames lol


----------



## Tigger (May 18, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> I can get by with permissive hypotension, doesn't mean I don't prep my patient for mass transfusion. 🙄


Such statements fell upon deaf ears. Also 16ga = 180ml/min, 14ga =240ml/min.


----------



## Peak (May 18, 2020)

Tigger said:


> My AMR Springs op was forced to pull 14ga IV catheters after city fire's EMS people decided that a 16 has "almost the same flow" and "we do permissive hypotension now."





Akulahawk said:


> To be fair-ish, a 16g does have almost the same flow rate and you can do permissive hypotension regardless of IV catheter size. Removing the 14g catheters from inventory does save a few dollars though... my ED doesn't normally stock 14g catheters - 16g is the biggest we usually use. Caveat: we're a non-trauma center and the only traumas we get are those dumped by the public at our doors even though there's a L2 trauma center literally just up the road.



Most 14s will flow at about 300 mL/min to 1 meter of gravity with isotonic crystaloid, 16 is a bit over 200.

That difference becomes magnified though when you are pressure infusing a high viscosity fluid (in this case blood product), as we would expect with poiseuille's law. A 14 can dump a bag of fresh whole or PRBCs almost twice as quick when at a pressure of 300mmHg.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 18, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ***.... and I’m all out of bubblegum.


Okay Duke Nukem



VentMonkey said:


> ****ing John Carpenter. People truly missed the mark on great cinema these days. Over the top action mixed with cheesy sci-fi? Check.
> 
> FWIW, Alien Nation was also a solid go to. Maybe I’m just an Inigo Montoya fan, or maybe I just think Jimmy Caan was a dying breed of tough guy. Either way...



The Thing. I had nightmares.  But boy was it a show.


----------



## Aprz (May 18, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> What’s an IV?


Obviously it is Roman numerals for 4, duh.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 18, 2020)

Tigger said:


> My AMR Springs op was forced to pull 14ga IV catheters after city fire's EMS people decided that a 16 has "almost the same flow" and "we do permissive hypotension now."


That almost made me spit my coffee out.

We don't have 14g readily available at my place (you can find them if you really want one) and instead will place a RIC when needed for the occasional large-volume infusion.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 18, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Anyone have a favor movie fight scene? Mine, hands down is Rowdy Roddy Piper and Keith David from “They Live”.
> 
> R.I.P. Rowdy Roddy...


Street fight in The Anchorman


----------



## VentMonkey (May 18, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> Street fight in The Anchorman


Solid choice.



Aprz said:


> Obviously it is Roman numerals for 4, duh.


He’s a FF, he can’t count that high in English numerals.


----------



## CALEMT (May 18, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Solid choice.
> 
> 
> He’s a FF, he can’t count that high in English numerals.



I can count to 10... I can also count to 20 providing my boots and socks are off.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 18, 2020)

Peak said:


> no going on the ladder without a SCBA and being on air.



So California fire service is behind the times too?


----------



## VFlutter (May 18, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> will place a RIC when needed for the occasional large-volume infusion.



I have been begging to get RICs for our base. You'd be amazed how many times we pick up an ECMO patient with only a triple lumen for access and no sheath or circuit access. Or the Corids is slicked with a Swan and not ideal.


----------



## silver (May 18, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> I have been begging to get RICs for our base. You'd be amazed how many times we pick up an ECMO patient with only a triple lumen for access and no sheath or circuit access. Or the Corids is slicked with a Swan and not ideal.



Out of curiosity, a true Cordis or a MAC?


----------



## DragonClaw (May 18, 2020)

So we were at the hospital we had a pt.  Some lady was outside the ED in the ambo/walk in bay.  She was screaming and saying she wanted to see a Dr. The nurses didn't want to let her in. She may be homeless (maybe low income) is my guess, but she's obviously got mental health issues. 

While we are being triaged that lady gets in.  She sits in a chair and is causing a decent scene. She's not throwing anything or whatnot but she's occasionally getting up and yelling at folks that work there.

She refuses to give info to the triage nurse why she wants to be seen. But she's demanding a dr. She even makes gun hand shapes, pointing it at people saying "Dead"

The nurse wants the cop (full cop not security) to remove her. He says he can't because she's asking for a dr. But they both agree she can't cause a scene and to sit down and be quiet. 

So she sits there grinning kinda unhinged. She makes a point to stare at the triage nurse as in "Ha ha they aren't removing me. I'm still here. Look at me"

She starts getting riled up again mad about how other people are being seen sooner than she is.  She's going on about suing them and having their jobs. 

We get called back with our pt before she does and as we walk by, she lunges with a fist. I pull back but I guess she was just feigning to get a reaction? Even our pt commented on her how she looked like she was trying to hit me. 

I'm not sure if that's why, but a minute or so later they had a hospital admin or head of security type in a suit down there and they had the cop take her out.

Where is the line drawn on what is legal and what isn't? Does she have to be triaged to see a Dr?


----------



## Peak (May 18, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> So we were at the hospital we had a pt.  Some lady was outside the ED in the ambo/walk in bay.  She was screaming and saying she wanted to see a Dr. The nurses didn't want to let her in. She may be homeless (maybe low income) is my guess, but she's obviously got mental health issues.
> 
> While we are being triaged that lady gets in.  She sits in a chair and is causing a decent scene. She's not throwing anything or whatnot but she's occasionally getting up and yelling at folks that work there.
> 
> ...



Yes, there is an EMTALA obligation to see all patients who present to the emergency department.

She easily could have already been seen and discharged though.


----------



## VFlutter (May 18, 2020)

silver said:


> Out of curiosity, a true Cordis or a MAC?



Usually a 8.5fr Cordis. Most places we fly don't have MACs which is unfortunate. But even with a MAC you still have to use the central lumen for a Swan and then the 12g for volume.


----------



## silver (May 18, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Usually a 8.5fr Cordis. Most places we fly don't have MACs which is unfortunate. But even with a MAC you still have to use the central lumen for a Swan and then the 12g for volume.



That is unfortunate, it makes everything so much easier. Though even with a Swan in, the 9Fr lumen runs faster than the 12ga lumen. We use the 9Fr w/ swan for volume and 12ga as our infusion line.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 18, 2020)

Peak said:


> Yes, there is an EMTALA obligation to see all patients who present to the emergency department.
> 
> She easily could have already been seen and discharged though.



They said she's a frequent flyer. So I dunno.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 18, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> They said she's a frequent flyer. So I dunno.


She's allowed to be seen as many times as she wants.  But there are ways to have patients banned from hospitals including the emergency room.  It takes a lot of paperwork.  I knew one patient that was only allowed at the county hospital and required a 1:1 sitter that had to be a security guard.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 18, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> She's allowed to be seen as many times as she wants.  But there are ways to have patients banned from hospitals including the emergency room.  It takes a lot of paperwork.  I knew one patient that was only allowed at the county hospital and required a 1:1 sitter that had to be a security guard.


Hospital I worked in as security had about a half-dozen of those types of patients.  ER would call us to come babysit them as soon as they were spotted on the property.


----------



## Peak (May 18, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> She's allowed to be seen as many times as she wants.  But there are ways to have patients banned from hospitals including the emergency room.  It takes a lot of paperwork.  I knew one patient that was only allowed at the county hospital and required a 1:1 sitter that had to be a security guard.



Technically if a patient has been evaluated for their complaint and is determined to not have a emergency medical condition the patient can then be asked to leave the property and if they don’t either produce a new complaint or leave they can be trespassed and ultimately arrested.

This gets a bit into gray areas. If  for example this patient was discharged 10 minutes ago for chronic back pain, was told she can take OTC meds and they had a holler that she won’t leave the hospital until the doctor writes her a prescription for Percocet then it wouldn’t be unreasonable to have PD trespass her.

If she was evaluated 6 hours ago and is back then it would be difficult to argue that the patient had no changes and can be asked to leave without evaluation.

Where this boundary is isn’t well established in statues or case law. Malingering patients do not have the right to occupy the ED and staff time simply because they are in the ED and not another area. A CMS participating (or other federally funded insurance program; and therefore obligated to EMTALA) has an obligation to evaluate and treat emergency medical conditions and active labor, not to be a shelter.


----------



## Jim37F (May 18, 2020)

I know when I was working in Willowbrook I encountered at least a couple frequent fliers whom had full on Restraining Orders against them. By the hospital. 

I'm not quite sure the legalities, but they were the kind who went to the ER with nonsense and were generally loud and obnoxious types...

I'm believe they would still be evaluated and treated if they had an actual treatable complaint, but otherwise kicked off property. If we picked them up BLS, we were highly encouraged to take them to a different hospital.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 18, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> I know when I was working in Willowbrook I encountered at least a couple frequent fliers whom had full on Restraining Orders against them. By the hospital.
> 
> I'm not quite sure the legalities, but they were the kind who went to the ER with nonsense and were generally loud and obnoxious types...
> 
> I'm believe they would still be evaluated and treated if they had an actual treatable complaint, but otherwise kicked off property. If we picked them up BLS, we were highly encouraged to take them to a different hospital.


Lol company’s change. Coverage areas, patients, and practices seldom do.

Also, just call it Compton bro. Your street cred will go way up😁...


----------



## StCEMT (May 18, 2020)

Well we've officially pulled intubation due to COVID for adult arrests and we are to use Kings first line.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 18, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Well we've officially pulled intubation due to COVID for adult arrests and we are to use Kings first line.


Quite a kneejerk reaction this late in the game.


----------



## Aprz (May 18, 2020)

My county put out a notice saying to "avoid" nebulizing, intubation, and CPAP, but it didn't prohibit it. They put out some basic recommendation for what to do if we decide to proceed with those procedures or treatment (Pretty much do it outside, don't do it in an enclosed area. Turn on exhaust fan if in ambulance.).


----------



## Jim37F (May 18, 2020)

To help avoid those aerosolizing procedures, the "magic number" of SpO2 before providing oxygen has been lowered from 94% to 90%.


----------



## StCEMT (May 19, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> To help avoid those aerosolizing procedures, the "magic number" of SpO2 before providing oxygen has been lowered from 94% to 90%.


I mean if they're at 94, then why give it? Seems like an insignificant issue to worry about.


GMCmedic said:


> Quite a kneejerk reaction this late in the game.


Yea, I'm not sure why they are doing it now. I've intubated since COVID has been in the city. But the last one was also a regular I knew that it would only be a matter of time before he arrested one time too many and not overly concerned about COVID being the why. I'm not real sure that the BVM ventilations done before an SGA is dropped are really any safer, but.... whatever. Maybe there is some meaningful difference in potential exposure and viral load.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 19, 2020)

And we're the opposite. No SGAs, intubated them all. The rationale is that there is less chance of areosol from a cuffed ET than from a poorly fitted sga.


----------



## E tank (May 19, 2020)

Aprz said:


> My county put out a notice saying to "avoid" nebulizing, intubation, and CPAP, but it didn't prohibit it. They put out some basic recommendation for what to do if we decide to proceed with those procedures or treatment (Pretty much do it outside, don't do it in an enclosed area. Turn on exhaust fan if in ambulance.).



Ha...someone in need of intubation or CPAP is by definition an "Aerosol Generator". Those two things would only retard the immediate spread of the dreaded 'aerosol'.


----------



## E tank (May 19, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> To help avoid those aerosolizing procedures, the "magic number" of SpO2 before providing oxygen has been lowered from 94% to 90%.



Some brainiac where I am has decided that any supplemental oxygen flow equal to or less than 6 lpm isn't aerosol generating. If you need a brainiac to help you with your protocols, I know where you can get a few....


----------



## CCCSD (May 19, 2020)

I’ll have MY guy call YOUR  guy...


----------



## E tank (May 19, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> I’ll have MY guy call YOUR  guy...



Ha...please don't...the less they talk to each other the better...


----------



## DragonClaw (May 19, 2020)

E tank said:


> Ha...please don't...the less they talk to each other the better...



Too late, they're already talking


----------



## Tigger (May 19, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> And we're the opposite. No SGAs, intubated them all. The rationale is that there is less chance of areosol from a cuffed ET than from a poorly fitted sga.


I think this is a better idea all around. Mask ventilations (which are difficult to avoid) are still the sketchiest in my mind unless people are militant about two handed seals.


----------



## Jim37F (May 19, 2020)

Standard protocol said to give O2 of they were less than 94%. Now with COVID its don't give them O2 if they're 90% or above. Of course with the "don't withhold oxygen therapy, including aerosol-generating procedures, when indicated for appropriate patient care." disclaimer attached.

Per our official guidelines, Aerosol generating procedures are listed as:

Intubation 
Supraglottic airway placement
Nebulizer treatment 
CPAP
Bi-PAP
High flow O2 via NRB and/or BVM
Nasal Cannula at 6 LPM or less is listed as not providing aerosole flow.

For us, FD side, basically an A&Ox3 patient with no complaints of SOB, and SpO2 of 90% or greater, No O2.
Alert patient, complaining of SOB, but O2 greater than 90% is NC. Unless inadequate ventilations then upgrade to NRB or BVM based on patient presentation. 

Altered patient with SpO2 90% or greater, NC. Less than 90% gets NRB. Or BVM if inadequate ventilations.

Its basically what our guidelines were before, but before it was less than 94% when we started O2 therapy


----------



## DragonClaw (May 19, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Standard protocol said to give O2 of they were less than 94%. Now with COVID its don't give them O2 if they're 90% or above. Of course with the "don't withhold oxygen therapy, including aerosol-generating procedures, when indicated for appropriate patient care." disclaimer attached.
> 
> Per our official guidelines, Aerosol generating procedures are listed as:
> 
> ...



What if they're AO4 with SOB or something?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 19, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What if they're AO4 with SOB or something?


In some areas AOx3 is the highest mental state.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 19, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> In some areas AOx3 is the highest mental state.


Depending on the amount of adult beverages involved, some nights I was lucky to be AOx1.  

They even made a song about it.


----------



## Seirende (May 19, 2020)

Is a share pack of m&m's really for two people or is it all for me at two different points in the day?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 19, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Is a share pack of m&m's really for two people or is it all for me at two different points in the day?


Depends. If it’s peanut m&m’s then it is for one person all at one time. If you disagree, fight me


----------



## DragonClaw (May 19, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> In some areas AOx3 is the highest mental state.



You mean the clinical definition is different or... they're all AMS?


----------



## CCCSD (May 19, 2020)

All of these M&Ms are YOURS...except the green ones. Eat them together. Eat them in peace...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 19, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> You mean the clinical definition is different or... they're all AMS?


In certain areas AOx3 means a completely normal mentation while in others AOx4 means the same thing. It is a regional change. I notice it a lot with float nurses or travel nurses who come from other areas.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 20, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> In certain areas AOx3 means a completely normal mentation while in others AOx4 means the same thing. It is a regional change. I notice it a lot with float nurses or travel nurses who come from other areas.



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

THAT MAKES SO MUCH SENSE. 

My partner had a pt from the floor and asked the nurse his orientation.  AOx3 she said, that he was fully alert and oriented. He was so confused and we just thought the nurse had no idea how to nurse. 

What is the question that isn't asked?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 20, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> THAT MAKES SO MUCH SENSE.
> 
> ...


If you are using the questions of Person, Place, Time, and Purpose, then Purpose is not included.


----------



## Jim37F (May 20, 2020)

I thought the 4th one was events? Like you know your name, city, year... but can't remember why you're suddenly talking to EMS (cuz you wrecked your bike or whatever)?


----------



## DragonClaw (May 20, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> I thought the 4th one was events? Like you know your name, city, year... but can't remember why you're suddenly talking to EMS (cuz you wrecked your bike or whatever)?



I think Event = purpose. ?


----------



## Jim37F (May 20, 2020)

But yeah, locally, A&Ox3 is used for fully alert and orientated


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 20, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> I thought the 4th one was events? Like you know your name, city, year... but can't remember why you're suddenly talking to EMS (cuz you wrecked your bike or whatever)?


I’ve seen it used differently in different text books.


----------



## Aprz (May 20, 2020)

I've talked about this a couple of times. Fake paramedicing since 2011.






						Alert and Oriented in relationship to GCS Scoring
					

Seeking opinion on how to chart a particular situation. The patient is alert to person, place, event, but not time. Charting as alert but not answering all questions appropriately. Would this result in a GCS of 14 due to a loss of a point in the verbal category because the patient is not fully...



					emtlife.com
				









						CAOX4 vs AxOx4
					

can someone please explain the difference between the two?? and the proper way to use them in paperwork..this is probably a really stupid question but i'm confused :/  thanks!



					emtlife.com


----------



## DragonClaw (May 20, 2020)

Assuming the standard weight of a battery powered gurney (125 lbs), how many kgs in weight can you lift additionally?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 20, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Assuming the standard weight of a battery powered gurney (125 lbs), how many kgs in weight can you lift additionally?


*Stryker Power*-*PRO* XT Ambulance Cot Specifications
*Weight* Capacity: 700 lbs (318 kg). *Maximum*Unassisted *Lift* Capacity: 500 lbs (225 kg). Backrest Articulation/Shock Position: 0 to 73° / + 15°. Overall Length: 81" (206 cm).


----------



## Aprz (May 20, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> *Stryker Power*-*PRO* XT Ambulance Cot Specifications
> *Weight* Capacity: 700 lbs (318 kg). *Maximum*Unassisted *Lift* Capacity: 500 lbs (225 kg). Backrest Articulation/Shock Position: 0 to 73° / + 15°. Overall Length: 81" (206 cm).


When I read her question, I pretty much read it as "How much weight can YOU lift on top of the weight of the gurney? Do you even lift bro?" There is no way I am lifting more than 200 lbs (~90 kg) and usually I have my partner's help to lift or lull out the gurney with the patient on it. Not sure if that is what she asking, but that's how I read it. You're not in the US or what made you ask in kg, Dragon???


----------



## DragonClaw (May 20, 2020)

Aprz said:


> When I read her question, I pretty much read it as "How much weight can YOU lift on top of the weight of the gurney? Do you even lift bro?" There is no way I am lifting more than 200 lbs (~90 kg) and usually I have my partner's help to lift or lull out the gurney with the patient on it. Not sure if that is what she asking, but that's how I read it. You're not in the US or what made you ask in kg, Dragon???



Yes, it's definitely a "Do you even lift bro".

Ah well I do kg now for pt wt. It's medicine. We're metric when possible.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 20, 2020)




----------



## NomadicMedic (May 20, 2020)

It’s always a 2 person lift with a cot. Always.

We routinely move 300+ pound patients on the Stryker Power Pro. (Thats 136 kg for those of you that yearn to be Canadian)


----------



## GMCmedic (May 20, 2020)

I can lift quite a bit. Doesnt mean I should. 

Team lift with a power cot, always. 

I'm thankful that patient size is now limited.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 20, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I can lift quite a bit. Doesnt mean I should.
> 
> Team lift with a power cot, always.
> 
> I'm thankful that patient size is now limited.



Not a manual though?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 20, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Not a manual though?



I haven’t used a manual stretcher on an actual call in 10 years. We have a couple in the class room for storing manikins..

But even back in the day a 300 pound patient was a 2 person job.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 20, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Not a manual though?


If there is a 3rd rider or fire help available sure.


----------



## Seirende (May 20, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I'm thankful that patient size is now limited.



Did you stop taking people over over a certain size? 🤔


----------



## CALEMT (May 20, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Did you stop taking people over over a certain size? 🤔



Helicopters have weight limits.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 20, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Helicopters have weight limits.


Tell that to a Chinook.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 20, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Tell that to a Chinook.


Plus they're very fast


----------



## DragonClaw (May 20, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> If there is a 3rd rider or fire help available sure.


...?

You said you always double lift a battery gurney.  Do you not do this for manual gurneys?


----------



## GMCmedic (May 20, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Tell that to a Chinook.


Ive been trying to talk our company into a mass casualty chinook . We happen to have two chinook pilots at our base.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 20, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Ive been trying to talk our company into a mass casualty chinook . We happen to have two chinook pilots at our base.



 👀 
😏


----------



## DragonClaw (May 20, 2020)

are chinook vs black hawk vs super sea stallion much different than civilian craft? Could a regular life flight pilot figure it out in a pinch?


----------



## CCCSD (May 20, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Yes, it's definitely a "Do you even lift bro".
> 
> Ah well I do kg now for pt wt. It's medicine. We're metric when possible.



And ANOTHER post from an injury prone provider...


----------



## DragonClaw (May 20, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> And ANOTHER post from an injury prone provider...



Asking if someone knows their safe lifting limits??


----------



## Jim37F (May 20, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> View attachment 5000


----------



## DragonClaw (May 20, 2020)

Well.  Got in my first crash.  No. I wasn't driving.


----------



## VFlutter (May 20, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Helicopters have weight limits.



We can lift a 600lb patient most days. Our stretcher maxes out at 650


----------



## CALEMT (May 20, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> We can lift a 600lb patient most days. Our stretcher maxes out at 650



600 pound patient in the back of a helicopter... yeah no thank you.


----------



## Aprz (May 20, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> 600 pound patient in the back of a helicopter... yeah no thank you.


What about 600 lbs of pizza and ice cream?


----------



## DragonClaw (May 20, 2020)

Aprz said:


> What about 600 lbs of pizza and ice cream?



I'm hungry....


----------



## DragonClaw (May 20, 2020)

Y'all ever been to court over a company related MVC?


----------



## Aprz (May 20, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Y'all ever been to court over a company related MVC?


Never. I've been involved in a couple of collisions, but never the driver or at fault.


----------



## CALEMT (May 20, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Y'all ever been to court over a company related MVC?



Nope.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 20, 2020)

My partner got one.  I'm not required to go. But I can. I doubt I'll be sent cause the driver is probably at fault? I dunno.  

They haven't seen that before either though.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 20, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> My partner got one.  I'm not required to go. But I can. I doubt I'll be sent cause the driver is probably at fault? I dunno.
> 
> They haven't seen that before either though.


Just a reminder not to go into any details on what happened...especially on a public forum.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 20, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Just a reminder not to go into any details on what happened...especially on a public forum.



I wasn't going to. The cops didn't actually determine fault.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 20, 2020)

I also wonder if there's anything else I could have done.  In any driving situation as the shotgun passenger, what do you consider your responsibility? Assume good weather and road conditions, moderate but regular traffic. Not running hot 

Clearing blind spots when merging and clearing intersections would be on the list. 

A driver should be able to do pretty much everything else without extra accommodation, right?


----------



## CCCSD (May 20, 2020)

Too late...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 20, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> We can lift a 600lb patient most days. Our stretcher maxes out at 650


With our heaviest crew configuration and 2 hours of fuel we can lift an additional 3kg from our base pad. So we make sure that crew configuration is not used and have been only carrying 1hr 30mins of fuel. Even after that our pilots still have to burn fuel if we have a patient who is over 200lbs.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 20, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I also wonder if there's anything else I could have done.  In any driving situation as the shotgun passenger, what do you consider your responsibility? Assume good weather and road conditions, moderate but regular traffic. Not running hot.


Passenger’s roles and responsibilities: controlling the radio tunes to make sure the volume is always good and more importantly a good music selection. Other than that the second job is sleeping or relaxing. /s


----------



## GMCmedic (May 20, 2020)

I think our heaviest crew configuration and 2 hours of fuel, we can take about 210 pounds. Typically with myself and my partner and 2 hours of fuel, were anywhere from 300-370 depending on the pilot.


----------



## Seirende (May 20, 2020)

Oof, I've got to lose weight to ride with you guys


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 20, 2020)

Tonight looks to be a Mel Brooks marathon:
Blazing Saddles
History of the World Part 1
Spaceballs


----------



## CCCSD (May 20, 2020)

Classics.


----------



## StCEMT (May 21, 2020)

Perks of being a city medic, particularly when the call is right in front of the trauma center, is that I can move to more equipped resources relatively quickly and easily. If I had been a county medic, I may have criced this kid.


----------



## Aprz (May 21, 2020)

I've been told a couple of times I'd be perfect for being a flight medic cause of my height and petite appearance (really not that light, people always way underestimate). I guess I'll tell them that during the interview whenever I get around applying, haha.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 21, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Tonight looks to be a Mel Brooks marathon:
> Blazing Saddles
> History of the World Part 1
> Spaceballs


----------



## DragonClaw (May 22, 2020)

Have any of y'all or anyone y'all know thrown up or gotten sick from the look or smell of a scene?


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 22, 2020)

I once passed out watching a nurse irrigate a leg wound.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 22, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> I once passed out watching a nurse irrigate a leg wound.



Why exactly did you? And was it sudden or gradual? What causes that? Just a sudden drop in BP or ?

(Note, nothing has happened to me or anyone I know.  It's just kind of stereotypical and wasn't sure how real it was)


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 22, 2020)

Oh I felt it coming.  Was going to sit down but stuff was in the chair.  Should have sat down.  Oh well.  Lights out!


----------



## Jim37F (May 22, 2020)

That moment when we get dispatched to a cardiac arrest. Get to the nursing home and guy has a strong palpable carotid, breathing 10x/min, good measurable bp (it was high too)... and then EMS rolls in surprised to see us because they got dispatched non-emergency for a DOA pronouncement and the medic had to call to his partner "Hey, the patient is alive!"


----------



## CCCSD (May 22, 2020)

I always enjoyed noobs passing out during a Post.


----------



## CCCSD (May 22, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> That moment when we get dispatched to a cardiac arrest. Get to the nursing home and guy has a strong palpable carotid, breathing 10x/min, good measurable bp (it was high too)... and then EMS rolls in surprised to see us because they got dispatched non-emergency for a DOA pronouncement and the medic had to call to his partner "Hey, the patient is alive!"



That’s a documented Save. Pump them stats!


----------



## DragonClaw (May 22, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> I always enjoyed noobs passing out during a Post.


Why would they pass out?


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 22, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Why would they pass out?


Smell and visuals are the two biggest reasons.

Personally I think every EMT student should have to witness one post mortem as part if their training.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 22, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Smell and visuals are the two biggest reasons.
> 
> Personally I think every EMT student should have to witness one post mortem as part if their training.



Post = a place for you to park in your service area to wait for calls?

But you say post mortem so you mean a body.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 22, 2020)

The best thing to happen during covid is finally pulling the trigger on anti fog eye pro.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 22, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> The best thing to happen during covid is finally pulling the trigger on anti fog eye pro.


Second best. First was the initial “lull” some areas saw. Twas a nice break. Still. Hats off to those who’ve been pummeled.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 22, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Second best. First was the initial “lull” some areas saw. Twas a nice break. Still. Hats off to those who’ve been pummeled.


I guess I could amend to say that the actual best thing is not even seeing a covid patient up to this point. 

Our state is seeing an uptick in cases and a decrease in vented covid patients. Weve skipped ahead to stage 3 of the reopening plan (yay the gym will soon be open). Over 80% of ICU beds in the state are open, and almost 90% of vents available.


----------



## Aprz (May 22, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Post = a place for you to park in your service area to wait for calls?
> 
> But you say post mortem so you mean a body.


Post also means after. For example, the patient complained of head pain post mechanical fall.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 22, 2020)

Aprz said:


> Post also means after. For example, the patient complained of head pain post mechanical fall.


Or depression post working for AMR hahaha


----------



## DragonClaw (May 22, 2020)

Aprz said:


> Post also means after. For example, the patient complained of head pain post mechanical fall.



Yes I'm aware of the literal meaning. I think we had different ideas of the context is all. It's all good.


----------



## CALEMT (May 22, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> The best thing to happen during covid is finally pulling the trigger on anti fog eye pro.



Dawn dish soap. Spread a thin layer on your eye pro. Let it dry and wipe it off.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 22, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Dawn dish soap. Spread a thin layer on your eye pro. Let it dry and wipe it off.



What's eye pro


----------



## GMCmedic (May 22, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Dawn dish soap. Spread a thin layer on your eye pro. Let it dry and wipe it off.


Didnt work for me. Neither did 3 types of spray, or shaving cream.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 22, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What's eye pro


Eye protection.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 22, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Eye protection.



... here I was imagining some high tech facial glasses thing.... a particular product


----------



## Jim37F (May 22, 2020)

So last shift we got slaughtered. Kinda. Maybe. 6 calls, but only 2 were before midnight (overnight calls included the not a DOA, and a guy who was feeling sick after being released from jail earlier. Who walked outa the house under his own power... with EMS right there (and at least 2 Cops, for reasons) we were busy wondering why an Engine got dispatched for such a "sick person" call.

This all capped off our Recruits last shift before scheduled station changes. He's going from this station where that's a relatively normal call volume (roughly middle of the pack in terms of station call volumes, tho normally a bit more spread out thru the day instead...)

His new station makes my former vacation station feel busy. He's literally going to the single slowest engine in the entire department, they barely average 150 calls a year. And they just had their yearly fire call last week lol (yeah, everyone else openly wonders why they assign Recruits to that station...)

Anyways, after work we may or may not have had a slightly illegal gathering at one of our FFs houses and consumed some amounts of alcoholic beverages and decidedly non diet friendly food as a send-off...

In completely, totally unrelated news, I feel like I have a hangover in the middle of the day for some strange unimaginable reason....


----------



## CALEMT (May 22, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> I feel like I have a hangover in the middle of the day for some strange unimaginable reason....



This is a level of old man that I hope to never achieve.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 22, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> This is a level of old man that I hope to never achieve.


This has nothing to do with age. @Jim37F is just a lightweight. Haha.


----------



## Jim37F (May 22, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> This is a level of old man that I hope to never achieve.


Well when you're breakfast consists of a combo of those "hard seltzers", and shots of homemade moonshine...🥃


----------



## DragonClaw (May 22, 2020)

Why do you have to be in school for FASFA to give you money? Why isn't there a contingent offer should you be accepted? It might not be affordable without FASFA or a loan.


----------



## StCEMT (May 23, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Second best. First was the initial “lull” some areas saw. Twas a nice break. Still. Hats off to those who’ve been pummeled.


It couldn't have come at a better time. 3-5 call days did wonders to tame the burnout. I'd definitely be happy if it wasn't back to 10/day now though. Fortunately we never got that NYC level of beating, or even a "bad" day by our standards, just our usual grind.


GMCmedic said:


> Our state is seeing an uptick in cases and a decrease in vented covid patients. Weve skipped ahead to stage 3 of the reopening plan (yay the gym will soon be open). Over 80% of ICU beds in the state are open, and almost 90% of vents available.



I'm jealous, the gyms here have been closed for about 6 weeks or so. I guess it's alright since I still have 10lbs to cut, but I miss my routine of Oly lifts before work.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 23, 2020)

My BP Tango has grown so much.  She used to be able to fit in the palm of my little hand. Now she's more than 2.5 ft. She eats like a champ. 😭


----------



## DragonClaw (May 23, 2020)

Why does a BP increase pressure when a pt moves?


----------



## RocketMedic (May 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Why does a BP increase pressure when a pt moves?


Muscle movement


----------



## DragonClaw (May 23, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> Muscle movement



But why. Why does the machine increase pressure.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 23, 2020)

Simple answer? Movement increases oxygen demand. Heart rate increases with activity to supply oxygen. That causes a higher amount of blood into the vascular system and systolic pressure increases. 

There's more to it, with catecholamine release causing some vasoconstriction, but in short ...more activity causes increase in heart rate = increased blood pressure.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Why does a BP increase pressure when a pt moves?


Are you meaning why does the patients BP rise or why does a NiBP pump up to a higher value when there is patient movement?


----------



## DragonClaw (May 23, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Are you meaning why does the patients BP rise or why does a NiBP pump up to a higher value when there is patient movement?



Why the nibp mm mg raises. As it's said "it's gonna hurt more if you wiggle.". Why.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Why the nibp mm mg raises. As it's said "it's gonna hurt more if you wiggle.". Why.


Because it has a hard time sensing the patients BP. So it increases the pressure so it can start to sense correctly. The machines are preset to start at a certain mmHg like 140mmHg. If it pumps up and is already detecting the patients pulse then it will keep increasing until it looses the pulse.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 23, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Because it has a hard time sensing the patients BP. So it increases the pressure so it can start to sense correctly. The machines are preset to start at a certain mmHg like 140mmHg. If it pumps up and is already detecting the patients pulse then it will keep increasing until it looses the pulse.



Is it a matter of differentials then? They aren't finding a BP with low mercury so the machine thinks it must be high and it has to increase mg to find it?


----------



## silver (May 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Is it a matter of differentials then? They aren't finding a BP with low mercury so the machine thinks it must be high and it has to increase mg to find it?


google oscillometry blood pressure, there are some good explanations of how the machine works.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 23, 2020)

Way too much medical info in this thread...please get back off topic.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 23, 2020)

“Wiggle” equals pulse to computer brain.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Is it a matter of differentials then? They aren't finding a BP with low mercury so the machine thinks it must be high and it has to increase mg to find it?


Essentially yeah. It’s easier to inflate the cuff all the way and then slowly decrease pressure until you find the pressure. Also keep in mind that NiBPs do not work how we find a manual pressure. It is not “listening for a systolic and a diastolic pressure”.


----------



## Jim37F (May 23, 2020)




----------



## CALEMT (May 23, 2020)

Damn, I shouldn't have walked into a stealership today... new truck is already on my mind and it hasn't even been an hour yet.


----------



## Tigger (May 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> ...?
> 
> You said you always double lift a battery gurney.  Do you not do this for manual gurneys?


Somebody has to lift the wheels on a manual cot to get them retracted. Or at least on the X frame/common variety. That person stands at the side and can't really do much to help lift.

My old job went from manual to Ferno INx autoloaders and holy moly was that the best change ever.


----------



## StCEMT (May 24, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Somebody has to lift the wheels on a manual cot to get them retracted. Or at least on the X frame/common variety. That person stands at the side and can't really do much to help lift.
> 
> My old job went from manual to Ferno INx autoloaders and holy moly was that the best change ever.


The INx isn't the most 911 friendly though. It's just a ***** to move and steer. Great for heavy patients or CCT runs though.


----------



## Seirende (May 24, 2020)

Pulled my back at work. Muscle relaxant make me much drowse.


----------



## E tank (May 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Why does a BP increase pressure when a pt moves?


it doesn't...


----------



## Seirende (May 24, 2020)

They took x-rays of my lower back at the ED this morning. Always interesting to get a peek at my innards. My vertebrae are beautiful if I do say so myself.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 24, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Tonight looks to be a Mel Brooks marathon:
> Blazing Saddles
> History of the World Part 1
> Spaceballs


I’ll raise you your Mel Brooks marathon, and See you my Michael Keaton’s Festival. Beetlegeuse and Mr. Mom? I’m all in...


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 24, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I’ll raise you your Mel Brooks marathon, and See you my Michael Keaton’s Festival. Beetlegeuse and Mr. Mom? I’m all in...


As long as you don't include Batman.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 24, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> As long as you don't include Batman.


Lol, he wasn’t the worst. Kilmer and Clooney?...that was a stretch.


----------



## Jim37F (May 24, 2020)

I did Monty Python and the Holy Grail, and Princess Bride the other day


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 25, 2020)

I just watched IP Man.  Tomorrow I watch number 2 and 3.


----------



## CCCSD (May 25, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> I just watched IP Man.  Tomorrow I watch number 2 and 3.



Some kind of computer tracer Dude?


----------



## CALEMT (May 25, 2020)

Evil dead, evil dead II, army of darkness... change my mind.


----------



## jgmedic (May 25, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Some kind of computer tracer Dude?


Story of Bruce Lee's mentor i think.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 25, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Evil dead, evil dead II, army of darkness... change my mind.


The entire Pink Panther series with Peter Sellers


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 25, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> The entire Pink Panther series with Peter Sellers


Actually I take that back.  Today will be a Benny Hill marathon.


----------



## StCEMT (May 25, 2020)

All of y'all on these movie marathons and I'm only starting day 2/4. Oh well, getting out of town this weekend, only 36 hours of shift time between me and a beach.


----------



## CALEMT (May 25, 2020)

I’m on day 4/11... for vacation


----------



## Jim37F (May 25, 2020)

I'm on day 4/4, but I did work a 24hr yesterday and start my regular 3 shift cycle tomorrow so I might get some tv show binging in instead lol, my crew was talking up Altered Carbon and The Expanse..


----------



## DragonClaw (May 25, 2020)

Day 3 of no work.  😒


----------



## GMCmedic (May 25, 2020)

HEMS utilization is working the line of inappropriate today.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 25, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Day 3 of no work.  😒


Day 2 of 3 days of one delivery per day with less than a mile if travel between each stop.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 25, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Day 2 of 3 days of one delivery per day with less than a mile if travel between each stop.



Like a mail route?


----------



## VentMonkey (May 25, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Like a mail route?


He’s a mule.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 26, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> He’s a mule.


I identify as a land barge.


----------



## StCEMT (May 26, 2020)

God, cutting is awful. I like food. I just want to eat like a fat kid again, but no...


----------



## Aprz (May 26, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> God, cutting is awful. I like food. I just want to eat like a fat kid again, but no...


You're doing it wrong. Instead of cutting food, you should cut in line to get your food. Get on my level kid.


----------



## Jim37F (May 26, 2020)

Third day in a row, zero new COVID-19 cases reported here


----------



## CCCSD (May 26, 2020)

Wait till the HI and SWA Flts arrive.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 26, 2020)

Aprz said:


> You're doing it wrong. Instead of cutting food, you should cut in line to get your food. Get on my level kid.


Preach on!


----------



## VentMonkey (May 26, 2020)

Wife and I tried our hand at homemade salsbury steak. It came out better than we’d expected.


----------



## StCEMT (May 26, 2020)

Have a preceptee. No call sheets for me unless its CCT. What a wonderful thing after last night's *** kicking.


----------



## Aprz (May 26, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Have a preceptee. No call sheets for me unless its CCT. What a wonderful thing after last night's *** kicking.


You're a preceptor? I've been kind of wanting to become a preceptor. People keep asking me.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 26, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 5004
> 
> Wife and I tried our hand at homemade salsbury steak. It came out better than we’d expected.



I use two pressure cookers simultaneously. One does the rice and veggies, the other does the main course and/or another side.

Right now I just dropped in bay leaf rice and mixed bell peppers (all colors) with salt pepper and oregano. Rice will get fresh squeezed lime when it's done. 

In the big one I've got chicken I've been marinating for 24 hours plus.  Honey BBQ, lemon juice, fresh chopped garlic, apple juice, etc.  I put it on a bed of fresh home grown chopped basil and fresh cut pineapple. 

I'm stoked to see how it tastes.  😛



https://imgur.com/a/8Ut2L7i


----------



## DragonClaw (May 26, 2020)

Tidied up the apartment a bit today, put in laundry.  Been relaxing. 

I still need to organize a lot of stuff though.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 26, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Have a preceptee. No call sheets for me unless its CCT. What a wonderful thing after last night's *** kicking.


Similar boat. First trainee in who knows how long. First official flight paramedic trainee. It sure is nice not doing the charts on the days the trainee is there. PT trainee means PT hours, but the breaks are always welcomed.


----------



## Jim37F (May 26, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I use two pressure cookers simultaneously. One does the rice and veggies, the other does the main course and/or another side.
> 
> Right now I just dropped in bay leaf rice and mixed bell peppers (all colors) with salt pepper and oregano. Rice will get fresh squeezed lime when it's done.
> 
> ...


Ok now I'm hungry...


----------



## DragonClaw (May 26, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Ok now I'm hungry...



Oh it's done now.  Meat is so tender and juicy. It's all great



https://imgur.com/a/gARI4aM


----------



## StCEMT (May 27, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Similar boat. First trainee in who knows how long. First official flight paramedic trainee. It sure is nice not doing the charts on the days the trainee is there. PT trainee means PT hours, but the breaks are always welcomed.


It absolutely is. I imagine y'alls charts are all kinds of fugly too.

 I got the short end of the stick. Yesterday was infected drug use sites, GSW's, leg fractures, and basically everyone getting lines and or meds for the entirety of the day. Today? Pick gramma off the floor and stuff and a nice easy pace. Ohwell, a break is a break.


----------



## StCEMT (May 27, 2020)

Aprz said:


> You're a preceptor? I've been kind of wanting to become a preceptor. People keep asking me.


Not officially an FTO. I really enjoy it, but honestly think I'd get bored as one here. Our turnover is so crazy that I'd never really get to lead calls anymore because I'd constantly have a trainee. But I've been here long enough that they will use me in a pinch or can swap me with FTO's. I love getting new hires and students on occasion  though.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 27, 2020)

Today's movie marathon will be the entire Danny Ocean series (original and remakes)


----------



## Peak (May 27, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 5004
> 
> Wife and I tried our hand at homemade salsbury steak. It came out better than we’d expected.



That looks amazing, if I got that at a restaurant I wouldn’t be disappointed at all.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 27, 2020)

Peak said:


> That looks amazing, if I got that at a restaurant I wouldn’t be disappointed at all.


Until you got the bill.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 27, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> I imagine y'alls charts are all kinds of fugly too.


We don’t “team chart” per se like other programs do. The paramedic does the scene charts and the nurse does the IFT charting.

Sometimes we’ll split some of it, but by and large it’s that way.

With the exception of the more dynamic scene calls (i.e., RSI’s), there’s not too big a difference, just added interventions. It’s the same program company-wide. Once you’ve established a flow it’s not too bad.

All that said, seeing how my shift seems to be right around the 85-90% scene mark since last November, I’m down for another paramedic to teach. Plus, again, it’s been years...


Peak said:


> That looks amazing, if I got that at a restaurant I wouldn’t be disappointed at all.


It certainly turned out well. Especially since my only other true experience with the dish was basically Hungry Man TV dinners. But, I figured what the hell, if some 13 y/o on a cooking show could do it...

I’m still very much the sous chef in the kitchen though. The Wife did tease me for the size of my “steaks” (in the picture).

I have no regrets.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 27, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Today's movie marathon will be the entire Danny Ocean series (original and remakes)


I initially read Billy Ocean, haha. Music marathon-wise, I’m currently on a bit of a Fleetwood Mac kick.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 27, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> We don’t “team chart” per se like other programs do. The paramedic does the scene charts and the nurse does the IFT charting.



That would be nice since were 85% IFT. We alternate flights. My RN could get an easy trauma and I could get an intubated balloon pump on multiple drips.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 27, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I initially read Billy Ocean, haha. Music marathon-wise, I’m currently on a bit of a Fleetwood Mac kick.


I'm currently on an Etta James kick music wise.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 27, 2020)

i've temporarily returned . Sorry for the hiatus, hope everybody out there's doing well!


----------



## Seirende (May 27, 2020)

Saw my PCP today about the fact that my back keeps giving out on me. Got a referral to physical therapy. First time seeing a physical therapist.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 27, 2020)

NysEms2117 said:


> i've temporarily returned . Sorry for the hiatus, hope everybody out there's doing well!


Bro, just glad you’re still alive, bro! (insert Pauly D Fist pumps...)


----------



## DragonClaw (May 28, 2020)

I have obtained: One hoppy boi


----------



## DragonClaw (May 28, 2020)

Well. For now I'm going to use the company's reimbursement program and register for my first semester of paramedic school.  I don't intend on bring a 20 year basic


----------



## StCEMT (May 28, 2020)

NysEms2117 said:


> i've temporarily returned . Sorry for the hiatus, hope everybody out there's doing well!


Welcome back dude, we were wondering where you had been.


On an unrelated note, gotta love the surprise arrest that gets you off late. City couldn't just let me go on vacation peacefully.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 28, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Bro, just glad you’re still alive, bro! (insert Pauly D Fist pumps...)


Oof, i suppose i need to establish my vehement disliking of the show now.  Hope alls well!



StCEMT said:


> Welcome back dude, we were wondering where you had been.
> 
> 
> On an unrelated note, gotta love the surprise arrest that gets you off late. City couldn't just let me go on vacation peacefully.


My new job brought me a.... rather unexpected event, extremely unexpectedly.


----------



## CALEMT (May 28, 2020)

NysEms2117 said:


> My new job brought me a.... rather unexpected event, extremely unexpectedly.



When is the baby due?


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 28, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> When is the baby due?


It's actually triplets.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 28, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> On an unrelated note, gotta love the surprise arrest that gets you off late. *City couldn't just let me go on vacation peacefully*.


Are you new? Lol. This is absolutely pre-vacation shift 101 right here. 

In fact, if all you got was a late call and not a horrendous hodgepodge of disastrously spread out tyranny, consider yourself lucky my friend.


----------



## StCEMT (May 28, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Are you new? Lol. This is absolutely pre-vacation shift 101 right here.
> 
> In fact, if all you got was a late call and not a horrendous hodgepodge of disastrously spread out tyranny, consider yourself lucky my friend.


I thought I paid my dues the other day though when I got beaten into the ground, but I should have known better.

Oh it was sucky in other ways too, that was just the cherry on top. All the logistics of that was just dumb. When he arrested. How big he was. Only having two of us. I should have known. 😂


----------



## StCEMT (May 28, 2020)

w


NysEms2117 said:


> Oof, i suppose i need to establish my vehement disliking of the show now.  Hope alls well!
> 
> 
> My new job brought me a.... rather unexpected event, extremely unexpectedly.


Have you picked out a name yet?


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 28, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> It's actually triplets.





StCEMT said:


> Have you picked out a name yet?



Moe, Larry and Curly are always an option.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 28, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Moe, Larry and Curly are always an option.



Joe, Shemp?


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 28, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Joe, Shemp?


----------



## VentMonkey (May 28, 2020)

Had we had twin boys, I would have been in 100% support of Stan & Ollie.


----------



## CCCSD (May 28, 2020)

How about Unity, Fish and Bine..?


----------



## DragonClaw (May 28, 2020)

More Tibulas are breaking it appears. Must be Tibula season.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 28, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Had we had twin boys, I would have been in 100% support of Stan & Ollie.



And yet you passed up the chance to go with Wednesday and Pugsley if you had one of each.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 28, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> How about Unity, Fish and Bine..?


Definitely not naming any of my daughters Jugs.


----------



## CCCSD (May 28, 2020)

Speed? Mother?


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 28, 2020)

Mother, Jugs, and Speed if triplets


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 28, 2020)

Today's movie marathon pays homage to Chevy Chase.  Fletch, Fletch Lives, Caddyshack 1 and 2, Spies Like Us


----------



## DragonClaw (May 29, 2020)

All this... I don't get the references or movies...


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> All this... I don't get the references or movies...


Because your generation has led deprived childhoods and haven't been exposed to some truly classic cinema.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 29, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> When is the baby due?


OOF. not that surprise. the surprise that leaves you paying a mortgage while your in a land far far away. 
BUT this did make me laugh.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 29, 2020)

NysEms2117 said:


> OOF. not that surprise. the surprise that leaves you paying a mortgage while your in a land far far away.
> BUT this did make me laugh.


Not that surprise...that you're aware of yet.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 29, 2020)

Today's movie marathon continues where yesterday's ended as we now move into Dan Akroyd Day.  Both Blues Brothers, the first two Ghostbusters and ending with Sgt. Bilko. (Which sets us up nicely for tomorrow's Steve Martin Marathon).


----------



## DragonClaw (May 29, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Today's movie marathon continues where yesterday's ended as we now move into Dan Akroyd Day.  Both Blues Brothers, the first two Ghostbusters and ending with Sgt. Bilko. (Which sets us up nicely for tomorrow's Steve Martin Marathon).



I hate Illinois Nazis.

That's Wrigley Field 

Man that movie is so great.  🔥


----------



## VentMonkey (May 29, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Today's movie marathon continues where yesterday's ended as we now move into Dan Akroyd Day.  Both Blues Brothers, the first two Ghostbusters and ending with Sgt. Bilko. (Which sets us up nicely for tomorrow's Steve Martin Marathon).


Trading Places all day everyday right here. Add in The Great Outdoors, and a 96 oz. steak and I’m good to go.

Trading Places would set me up for a good Eddie Murphy Coming To America tie-in.

ETA: Don Ameche was also awesome.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 29, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Trading Places all day everyday right here. Add in The Great Outdoors, and a 96 oz. steak and I’m good to go.
> 
> Trading Places would set me up for a good Eddie Murphy Coming To America tie-in.
> 
> ETA: Don Ameche was also awesome.


Forgot I had Trading Places ripped so that will be added to the list. Thank you.  It's easy to lose track when I have about 1000 movies and another 1500 or so TV show episodes ripped to my laptop.  Takes up about 1TB of space.  Truly sad part is I still have about about another 3000 movies and 5000 TV show episodes on DVD to rip.  Glad I have two 4TB portable hard drives I can use.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I hate Illinois Nazis.
> 
> That's Wrigley Field
> 
> Man that movie is so great.  🔥


There's hope for you yet!


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 29, 2020)

The Eddie Murphy tie in would have to be the entire Beverly Hills Cops series and then the Shrek series since I don't have Coming To America ripped yet.  Too bad because that movie would offer a nice Samuel Jackson tie-in.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 29, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> The Eddie Murphy tie in would have to be the entire Beverly Hills Cops series and then the Shrek series since I don't have Coming To America ripped yet.  Too bad because that movie would offer a nice Samuel Jackson tie-in.


It really is an endless well of good cinema. Great cinema is almost always a shoe-in for ice breaking conversation at any point in time.

Ameche ties me to Harry and the Hendersons, which ties me to Lithgow in Cliffhanger (great villain role IMO), then Stallone (endless options) and Michael Rooker back on down to a Guardians of the Galaxy/ Avengers-thon.

Off topic, barbers are back open out West. Taking the boy for his first trim today. Fellow parents, wish me luck.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 29, 2020)

Licensed vs certified paramedic.  Do companies view them differently? One is the 2 year degree, one is the class.  I heard the only real difference is that if you want to teach, go for the gold trim.

Is pay any different?


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 29, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> It really is an endless well of good cinema. Great cinema is almost always a shoe-in for ice breaking conversation at any point in time.
> 
> Ameche ties me to Harry and the Hendersons, which ties me to Lithgow in Cliffhanger (great villain role IMO), then Stallone (endless options) and Michael Rooker back on down to a Guardians of the Galaxy/ Avengers-thon.
> 
> Off topic, barbers are back open out West. Taking the boy for his first trim today. Fellow parents, wish me luck.


Lithgow as a villain?  The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai and the 8th Dimension.  Talk about endless tie ins.  That movie has to be near the top of A list celebs in a cheesy B list movie.


----------



## CCCSD (May 29, 2020)

ABB is THE movie!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Licensed vs certified paramedic.  Do companies view them differently? One is the 2 year degree, one is the class.  I heard the only real difference is that if you want to teach, go for the gold trim.
> 
> Is pay any different?


That’s really only a Texas thing.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 29, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Lithgow as a villain?  The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai and the 8th Dimension.  Talk about endless tie ins.  That movie has to be near the top of A list celebs in a cheesy B list movie.


Haha, I really don’t think of Peter Weller as an A-list celeb past Robocop 2. Reminds of Big Trouble in Little China.

I just spent about $20 to fill half a tank of gas. I told my wife “remember this in 6 months.” Lol


----------



## CALEMT (May 29, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I just spent about $20 to fill half a tank of gas. I told my wife “remember this in 6 months.”



Costs me ~$30 to fill up my truck from empty.


----------



## Jim37F (May 29, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I just spent about $20 to fill half a tank of gas. I told my wife “remember this in 6 months.” Lol


I just spent $35 for essentially a full tank (maybe 7/8ths tho the light wasn't on just yet)


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 29, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Haha, I really don’t think of Peter Weller as an A-list celeb past Robocop 2. Reminds of Big Trouble in Little China.
> 
> I just spent about $20 to fill half a tank of gas. I told my wife “remember this in 6 months.” Lol


True, but there is also Jeff Goldbloom, Ellen Barkin, Christopher Lloyd and obviously John Lithgow.

Lucky you.  My last fill up cost $385.


----------



## CALEMT (May 29, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> My last fill up cost $385.



How many gallons of diesel?


----------



## DragonClaw (May 29, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> How many gallons of diesel?



3 gallons of jet fuel


----------



## CALEMT (May 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> 3 gallons of jet fuel



At .88 cents a gallon that’d in the ballpark of 400 gallons.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 29, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> At .88 cents a gallon that’d in the ballpark of 400 gallons.


Truck holds 200 gal and fill up was 150 gal.  Diesel pump price still over $2/gal in a lot of places.  Granted the $385 was pump price but my company doesn't pay pump price. We get significant discounts based upon the volume of fuel we buy with each truck stop chain.  I think my actual cost for 150 gal was in ballpark of 100-110.


----------



## CALEMT (May 29, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Truck holds 200 gal and fill up was 150 gal.



I thought you’d have more than that. Like 250 or 300 gallon tanks.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 29, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> At .88 cents a gallon that’d in the ballpark of 400 gallons.



Wait what.  I thought it was super high octane and therfore high cost.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> 3 gallons of jet fuel


Jet A usually isn’t horribly priced. It can be anywhere from $2-$6 per gallon. It is pretty much diesel fuel. When we have to drain fuel from our helicopter for maintenance we put it in 55-gallon drums and then send out an email to all local employees who have diesel letting them know there is free fuel at the base since we can not put it back in the helicopter.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 29, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Jet A usually isn’t horribly priced. It can be anywhere from $2-$6 per gallon. It is pretty much diesel fuel. When we have to drain fuel from our helicopter for maintenance we put it in 55-gallon drums and then send out an email to all local employees who have diesel letting them know there is free fuel at the base since we can not put it back in the helicopter.


We have a nurse that uses it in his diesel mowers.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 29, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> We have a nurse that uses it in his diesel mowers.


One of our float nurses who owns a plane and only picks up shifts at bases that are at airports will buy fuel using the company discount. Should mention that he is approved by management to do it.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 29, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> One of our float nurses who owns a plane and only picks up shifts at bases that are at airports will buy fuel using the company discount. Should mention that he is approved by management to do it.



Does he fly his own place.  A cessna or like a g6?


----------



## GMCmedic (May 29, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> One of our float nurses who owns a plane and only picks up shifts at bases that are at airports will buy fuel using the company discount. Should mention that he is approved by management to do it.


We have a few float pilots that do that, Dont know that they buy the fuel at a discount but the fly to and from work. Im sure there is some way they get travel reimbursement for it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Does he fly his own place.  A cessna or like a g6?


He does fly his own plane to and from shifts. I don’t remember the exact aircraft but it’s a small single engine propeller.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 29, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> He does fly his own plane to and from shifts. I don’t remember the exact aircraft but it’s a small single engine propeller.



Highwing or lowwing?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Highwing or lowwing?


Low


----------



## VentMonkey (May 29, 2020)

One of our flight paramedics used to use it for his diesel truck, as @DesertMedic66 mentioned re: routine fuel dumping.

In other news, this happened:





15 mins of squirming hell for it, lol. But no more shag. He’s a whole new (baby) man.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 30, 2020)

Here is a list of the movies I currently have ripped.  Yes, I do enjoy the cheesy B movies especially from Troma.


----------



## Seirende (May 30, 2020)

BP readings have been better


----------



## Jim37F (May 30, 2020)

We got a moment to watch the SpaceX launching astronauts from Cape Canaveral for the first time in way too long while doing our Saturday Scrubdown at the station 🇺🇲🇺🇲


----------



## StCEMT (May 31, 2020)

Night #2 of rioting. Its been alright on our end, but my PD and FD friends have had their hands full.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 31, 2020)

No rioting here. The peaceful protest went well during the schedule time, a few people got a little aggressive a few hours after it ended but the local PD sqaushed it pretty quick. I'm on day 2 of 6 off so hopefully this dies down before I go back and have to fly in to Indy, Louisville, or Nashville.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 31, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Night #2 of rioting. Its been alright on our end, but my PD and FD friends have had their hands full.



Protests and riots at slowing down traffic. They've shut down roads and highways. FD and 911 services are getting escorts. DPS sent out 1500 troopers to the 4 big cities.


----------



## Jim37F (May 31, 2020)

Some protests in town, but nothing violent from what I heard.

Only violent thing we got bopped for last night was a 15 yo girl who was high on _something_ _. _Eyes as wide as dinner plates, non reactive, BP was like 210/110 (I don't recall pulse rate, higher than normal but not crazy high like that), skin warm (like warmer than normal, but not feverish hot) and dry, couldn't get a real accurate respiratory count as she was talking non-stop. Like barely pause to breathe talking non stop. And by talking I mean incoherent ranting and raving, screaming, yelling, going off on conspiracy theory or gifted lovers, talking about herself in the third person, not even attempting to answer A&O questions, and just enough threats of bodily violence we were initially holding back (police were on scene tho) till we kinda realized that other than talking, she was like not moving at all.

Just laying in bed motionless, and made no attempt to resist taking vitals. Didn't follow any commands to get up, but when we swung her feet off the bed, and lifted her up, she stood up supporting herself (mostly) and walked (if slowly and mostly needing nudged by us, but still more under her own power vs us picking her up) walked to the gurney. And then continued to sit motionless in the gurney, even as it was loaded into the ambulance and made no attempts to pull away from the mesics getting blood sugar and starting an IV.

All the while still ranting and raving about everything and nothing all at once, entirely non stop...

Apparently mom is Bi-Polar herself, and said daughter was completely normal until last seen around 8pm ish (we were called just after midnight) when she was discovered that way. So we're all pretty sure she took something, whatever that was. (Otherwise we went to the same lady twice, first time just as we were starting afternoon PT, apparently she AMA'd, and we got called back after PT before dinner, only other calls were medicals we got canceled by EMS while enroute)

I'll def take the odd psych patient at midnight vs some of the sheisse going on back on the Mainland...


----------



## DragonClaw (May 31, 2020)

Yesterday I saw 3 unrelated to riot GSWs come in to ED while I was there. A 20, 15, and 2 year old. 

I saw the FF carrying the 2 year old in (shot in femur). Afterwards they said the police put on the TQ... distal to the GSW.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 31, 2020)

rioting. rioting. rioting. Poor baltimore. Goodluck to all you folks working this, lord knows we'll need it here!
stay safe!


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 1, 2020)

NysEms2117 said:


> rioting. rioting. rioting. Poor baltimore. Goodluck to all you folks working this, lord knows we'll need it here!
> stay safe!


Tonight was actually much better. Curfew was set and enforced. City jail had quite a few people when I was there. Streets have been pretty empty. We had plenty of county resources brought in that fortunately weren't as needed as last night. We'll see what tomorrow holds.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 1, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Tonight was actually much better. Curfew was set and enforced. City jail had quite a few people when I was there. Streets have been pretty empty. We had plenty of county resources brought in that fortunately weren't as needed as last night. We'll see what tomorrow holds.



Who paid your bond?


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 1, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Who paid your bond?


I had donuts


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 1, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Who paid your bond?



Who said he bonded out? He probably had to re-enact the blue oyster bar scene from police academy.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 2, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Tonight was actually much better. Curfew was set and enforced. City jail had quite a few people when I was there. Streets have been pretty empty. We had plenty of county resources brought in that fortunately weren't as needed as last night. We'll see what tomorrow holds.


Was worse here. DC was DC police+ nat'l guard + secret service police, 50+ injuries to the collective group of responders. The worst part was the revolutionary war style tactic, of gather folks in a church and then burn it. Other history fact is it was the church of the presidents (every president since James Madison in 1816 attended there once). 








						At least 50 Secret Service agents injured by rioters
					

Rioters threw Molotov cocktails and bottles at agents and set buildings on fire




					www.policeone.com


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 2, 2020)

So apparently Louisville PD shot the barbecue guy...


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 2, 2020)

Just saw on the news that a gun shop owner shot and killed a looter who broke into his store. Who decides that breaking into a gun shop is a good idea?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 2, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Just saw on the news that a gun shop owner shot and killed a looter who broke into his store. Who decides that breaking into a gun shop is a good idea?


Darwin Award nominees?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 2, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> So apparently Louisville PD shot the barbecue guy...


Pretty sure Louisville is currently on the list of places we wont go. There was a rumor that someone shot at a helicopter there. Someone has shot at an air medical helicopter during these riots, I just dont know where officially.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 2, 2020)

I have officially applied to paramedic school for the AS program. 5 semesters. Financial aid should cover it all for the first semester and more. 2 semesters in I should be able to get EMT-I.  2 days of class a week. 

Officiall acceptance comes in mid to late July.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 2, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Darwin Award nominees?



One less oxygen thief IMHO.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I have officially applied to paramedic school for the AS program. 5 semesters. Financial aid should cover it all for the first semester and more. 2 semesters in I should be able to get EMT-I.  2 days of class a week.
> 
> Officiall acceptance comes in mid to late July.


Good! You won’t regret it, and the degree helps.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 2, 2020)

NysEms2117 said:


> Was worse here. DC was DC police+ nat'l guard + secret service police, 50+ injuries to the collective group of responders. The worst part was the revolutionary war style tactic, of gather folks in a church and then burn it. Other history fact is it was the church of the presidents (every president since James Madison in 1816 attended there once).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not ok with violence and I don't advocate for it. 

Do the police really think there won't be a confrontation when they move on peaceful demonstrators with rubber bullets and tear gas before a curfew starts? https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...cal-of-president-trumps-church-visit/2319756/

Get it together. You know what the police did when the crowds in Denver didn't disband a full two hours after the curfew started last night? Nothing. Because nothing needing police was happening. There was no violence, no setting fires, no destruction of property. People were expressing emotion in a non-destrutive way. Let it be. Maybe if law enforcement stopped confronting disobodience as if it always always always leads to rioting there wouldn't be so much rioting?  

The public safety community has struggled for years with optics, and it continues to.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 2, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> Good! You won’t regret it, and the degree helps.



I thought about the class and not the degree. But it's like 3/4 the effort and you can't say you have a degree. I think even an AS looks good on a resume. 

Plus there's all the extra training and teaching.  Psychology classes you get and dealing with psych calls etc. 

I talked to the program director and she was just asked to speak on the difference of the two. She said the field is moving towards needing a degree and we run a lot of variety of calls.  A better knowledge base will help applications where others didn't have the training on it.  

She asked them "At least 15% of our calls are psych. Do you really want the certificate holder without the Psychology background to run them?"

I can apply college credits towards other things later, too.

Plus that schnazzy gold trim looks good.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 2, 2020)

NysEms2117 said:


> Was worse here. DC was DC police+ nat'l guard + secret service police, 50+ injuries to the collective group of responders. The worst part was the revolutionary war style tactic, of gather folks in a church and then burn it. Other history fact is it was the church of the presidents (every president since James Madison in 1816 attended there once).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had 2 officers shot last night. Not protest related, but guess I spoke too soon.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 2, 2020)

Tigger said:


> I am not ok with violence and I don't advocate for it.
> 
> Do the police really think there won't be a confrontation when they move on peaceful demonstrators with rubber bullets and tear gas before a curfew starts? https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...cal-of-president-trumps-church-visit/2319756/
> 
> ...


I'd agree mostly, and maybe yes. I'd also like to note- i don't do law enforcement in my current job. Im counter terrorism. I'd start by saying from a former LEO i've never been taught to knee like that, or anything of the sort honestly, and i'm rather disgusted by that as everybody else is. I fully support 100% peaceful ideas, given the oath I once took quite literally has the phrase "I will always uphold the constitution" in it, and the oath i am currently appointed under says "I will defend the constitution[of the United States] against all enemies foreign and domestic.

Just a couple ideas and questions (I honestly dont know the answers because of work hours lately (30+ in 2.5 days)
Has there been a peaceful protest where all the protesters up and left at or before curfew?
How do law enforcement personnel/National guard/US army enforce protection of property without using force (Governor Cuomo called for that explicitly).
Does the "bordem" of the coronavirus lockdown play into effect in this?
Should police force the protestors home at 2001, given they are breaking the law at that moment? If not when is the unofficial line? 
And finally a question for my "techies"- do we think mobile phone tracing is a viable option to find the "bad apples" in the protests (ultimately raising them to riots by setting buildings, cars, churches on fire, as well as trying to harm other humans)

As I wrote this on my "lunch/dinner/coffee" break i'd just like to re-emphasize that i'm not saying either side is good or bad. I fully support the Constitution, however rule 1 of substantive law(old criminal justice class) is never create laws without enforcement mechanisms. Bottom line- YES for peaceful protests, fighting for what in my opinion is a fundamental human right. NO for riots, and violence.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 2, 2020)

NysEms2117 said:


> Has there been a peaceful protest where all the protesters up and left at or before curfew?


I guess I would ask why it matters that peaceful protesters go home? If law enforcement can avoid harming people by just leaving them be, and those folks protesting are not damaging anything it, what do they gain by clearing them out with force? An empty park? Hooray.


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 2, 2020)

Because those people that choose to remain after a protest have demonstrated a high propensity for illegal acts.

Guess you MISSED all the Murders, shooting, beating, attacks on LE across the nation. Good thing you can live in a place with rose colored glasses. The rest of us don’t.

The RIGHT to be safe in your place of business, everyday life, while following the laws, is not trumped by people wishing to protest.
Your rather dull and safer experiences don’t relate across the country.

The Rule of Law is the only thing that keeps your daily delivery of snacky-cakes and cheesy poofs in your kitchen.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 2, 2020)

I live in the boonies in Tx and work in a small city on the interstate where only travelers who need fuel or food stop.  Covid has been a pain, but our confirmed cases were few, relatively speaking.  No signs of protest here, so we're lucky.

To those of you out there who are impacted by this bovine scat rioting, I hope and pray ya'll manage to stay safe.  Vayan con Dios!


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 2, 2020)

Tigger said:


> I guess I would ask why it matters that peaceful protesters go home? If law enforcement can avoid harming people by just leaving them be, and those folks protesting are not damaging anything it, what do they gain by clearing them out with force? An empty park? Hooray.



Prevention. You don't wait until the situation is out of control and a riot to intervene. You set a line in the sand, i.e. curfew, and enforce it so that things do not snowball after dark like they almost certainly do.

Last night in St. Louis protesters peacefully demonstrated during the day until night fell when 4 officers were shot, a ex police officer was murdered trying to prevent a store from being looted, and numerous buisnesses looted and burned to the ground with assuaults on responding firefighters.

Things are peaceful until they are not. Fully support and respect the right to assemble and protest however there needs to be boundaries. Take the fuse out of the powder-keg


----------



## Seirende (Jun 2, 2020)

Came across a crash today with multiple emergency vehicles with flashing lights in the dark and the rain. Slowed way down and looked carefully for someone directing traffic. The firefighter directing traffic was wearing reflective gear so worn that I still barely saw him. My sister didn't see him at all until I mentioned that I had almost missed seeing him. I went back and let him know he was barely visible against the bright flashing lights behind him. Hope he stays safe.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 3, 2020)

Can someone explain physics to me. 

1. Why are you supposed to accelerate into a curve.

2. Why does a gurnry become more likely to flip while raised? Why isn't the probability directly correlated to height rather than exponentially like I think I remember reading?

Does anyone have that one gurney flipping diagram about various forces on it at different angles and heights?


----------



## Tigger (Jun 3, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Prevention. You don't wait until the situation is out of control and a riot to intervene. You set a line in the sand, i.e. curfew, and enforce it so that things do not snowball after dark like they almost certainly do.
> 
> Last night in St. Louis protesters peacefully demonstrated during the day until night fell when 4 officers were shot, a ex police officer was murdered trying to prevent a store from being looted, and numerous buisnesses looted and burned to the ground with assuaults on responding firefighters.
> 
> Things are peaceful until they are not. Fully support and respect the right to assemble and protest however there needs to be boundaries. Take the fuse out of the powder-keg


So if nothing is out of control, aside from a curfew violation, why intervene? That’s a guaranteed confrontation.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 3, 2020)

Things are spicy down here





__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3154370097954077&id=455752241149223
			












						Leading Ambulance Provider Responds to Harris County Emergency Services District No. 11’s Request for Qualifications
					

American Medical Response (AMR) provided an official response today to a request for qualifications (RFQ) issued by Harris County Emergency Services District No. 11 (ESD11). One of Texas’s largest eme




					montgomerycountypolicereporter.com
				




AMR wants to scoop up this contract that's on the precipice?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 3, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Things are spicy down here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mr. Nealy clearly has some trust and perception of integrity issues in this interaction with the ESD board, as did his now-“retired” boss Brad England. My guess is their appetites for public money started to become insatiable when they gutted Creek’s health insurance to go self-pay and somehow converted the cost per employee from ~9k/year with Cigna to more than $20k per employee for significantly less coverage (and with some illegal-but-unprovable terminations of people who used healthcare), but Wren also ran the Special Operations section for years and those books are pretty opaque. I don’t know if any laws were blatantly broken (although the charity calling ESD assets “donations” and borrowing against them and selling them seems extremely suspicious and screams money laundering to me), but the optics are horrific. #2 guy is co-owner of the billing company selected in a non-competitive bid and it’s owned by his wife? Benefits coordinator is a personal BFF of the CEO and his wife is a senior administrator of Creek? Yeah...

This whole thing is an object lesson in why honesty, integrity and trust are vital. Creek’s leadership took that trust- 45 years of it- and abused it. Look at that video- Wren’s expression says it all. He knows he can’t explain it and he knows he can’t fire the people asking questions. That’s fear.

“I will not lie, cheat or steal, nor will I tolerate those who do.”
With regards to the RFQ, I know Acadian and AMR have bid. I personally think Acadian Houston is better positioned to take over service there than AMR, but that’s primarily because AMR Houston has never been treated like a 911 service and their existing leadership and corporate support have done very little to cultivate the perception that they could be. For them to successfully assume service they would need to install a whole new culture and set of expectations. It’s definitely possible but would be challenging. I think both AMR and Acadian envision 12-hour SSM systems, which is not a bad thing at all in this context. Creek’s 24s are dangerous.


The most interesting bid to me is HCEC. Very similar operational models, but their leadership and operations learned from their collapse in the early/mid 2000s, but they’re already smaller than Creek. They would have to double-plus the size of their organization to assume these duties and I don’t know if that’s consistent with making the needed improvements, especially with what the ESD is wanting.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 3, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> Mr. Nealy clearly has some trust and perception of integrity issues in this interaction with the ESD board, as did his now-“retired” boss Brad England. My guess is their appetites for public money started to become insatiable when they gutted Creek’s health insurance to go self-pay and somehow converted the cost per employee from ~9k/year with Cigna to more than $20k per employee for significantly less coverage (and with some illegal-but-unprovable terminations of people who used healthcare), but Wren also ran the Special Operations section for years and those books are pretty opaque. I don’t know if any laws were blatantly broken (although the charity calling ESD assets “donations” and borrowing against them and selling them seems extremely suspicious and screams money laundering to me), but the optics are horrific. #2 guy is co-owner of the billing company selected in a non-competitive bid and it’s owned by his wife? Benefits coordinator is a personal BFF of the CEO and his wife is a senior administrator of Creek? Yeah...
> 
> This whole thing is an object lesson in why honesty, integrity and trust are vital. Creek’s leadership took that trust- 45 years of it- and abused it. Look at that video- Wren’s expression says it all. He knows he can’t explain it and he knows he can’t fire the people asking questions. That’s fear.
> 
> ...



Most Acadian is IFT here.  I think AMR had the resources to run 911 as they're nationwide and not in a few states.  

I have no idea how they really pick the comtract. Is it tournaments style. Is it a coin toss. (Joke). But I wonder what the deciding factor will be.

No doubt there's tons of potential opportunities. Maybe that's my chance. Maybe...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 3, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Because those people that choose to remain after a protest have demonstrated a high propensity for illegal acts.
> 
> Guess you MISSED all the Murders, shooting, beating, attacks on LE across the nation. Good thing you can live in a place with rose colored glasses. The rest of us don’t.
> 
> ...


See? This is a big part of the reason why there is such a disconnect between police and much of the public these days.

The people who attacked LE and looted and burned buildings weren't peaceful protestors. Those aren't the people being talked about here.

Just shut up and do what I say!! I'm the boss! I'll arrest peaceful people if I want to!! We are the only thing keeping you safe and protecting your freedoms <by using violence against and arresting peaceful protestors>!!!

Sorry, but that approach is BS and it isn't working anymore.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 3, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> See? This is a big part of the reason why there is such a disconnect between police and much of the public these days.
> 
> The people who attacked LE and looted and burned buildings weren't peaceful protestors. Those aren't the people being talked about here.
> 
> ...



Doesn't matter if you have a high propensity for illegal acts. That doesn't mean you can (rightfully) be arrested at will. People have the right to a peaceful protest. It could be for anything at any time. 

Like how once someone's served their time, I think they should have full rights restored. If they can't be trusted, either don't let them go or execute them. Otherwise it's just punitive and makes it harder for them to be able to get out of criminal circles and bad cycles. They served their time and paid their "debt". 

Riots and burning random stuff isn't acceptable. Targeting Fire and EMS for what? Innocent cops that denounce this are also on the chopping block. It's been a bad week and getting worse.


----------



## Seirende (Jun 3, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Plus there's all the extra training and teaching.  Psychology classes you get and dealing with psych calls etc.
> 
> She asked them "At least 15% of our calls are psych. Do you really want the certificate holder without the Psychology background to run them?



I took Intro to Psych and Developmental Psych. Wouldn't say that gave me a psychology background. Plus we didn't learn anything about dealing with mental health crises.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 3, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Can someone explain physics to me.
> 
> 1. Why are you supposed to accelerate into a curve.
> 
> ...


You don't accelerate going into a curve unless you want to wreck.  You accelerate in the apex of the curve, which helps increase your down force and traction as you exit.

As far as the gurney flipping, it has to do with the center of gravity being higher.  This is the same reason big trucks have to take curves slower than cars.  Imagine if you will a bowling pin.  Stand it upright and push on the widest part of the pin to tey and knock it over.  Now stand the pin upside down and push on the widest part again.  The pin will fall over easier.


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 3, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> See? This is a big part of the reason why there is such a disconnect between police and much of the public these days.
> 
> The people who attacked LE and looted and burned buildings weren't peaceful protestors. Those aren't the people being talked about here.
> 
> ...



When you’ve worked it, then you will understand. The question as to why was answered. Don’t want to get moved on? Then leave when told.

Next time you’re working on a patient, I’m hoping the crowd starts to tell YOU what to do and how to do it. But please, since LE is “BS“ In their methods, don’t call us anymore to help you. We wouldn’t want to cause you angst. I’m more than happy to let some EMS crew figure it out than risk getting reported for using approved and legal tactics to help them, because, you know, jack booted thugs and all that.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 3, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> When you’ve worked it, then you will understand. The question as to why was answered. Don’t want to get moved on? Then leave when told.
> 
> Next time you’re working on a patient, I’m hoping the crowd starts to tell YOU what to do and how to do it. But please, since LE is “BS“ In their methods, don’t call us anymore to help you. We wouldn’t want to cause you angst. I’m more than happy to let some EMS crew figure it out than risk getting reported for using approved and legal tactics to help them, because, you know, jack booted thugs and all that.


"Don't want to get beaten and arrested for peacefully protesting in public? Then leave the public space when we tell you, even if you aren't doing anything wrong at all". Like it or not, that's what people hear when you say things like "Don't want to get moved on? Then leave when told".

I can not understand why you (and seemingly most other LEO's) take any suggestion that some things could or should be done differently so personally. I can't think of any other profession where criticizing any aspect of it or any specific members of it elicits such a vehement and emotional response. Pointing out that there are many problems with the healthcare system does not evoke passionate rebuttals from doctors. Condemning an obvious act of malpractice by an individual physician doesn't result in many other physicians blindly defending the act of malpractice and replying with some version of "If you don't like it, don't go to the doctor!" or "we don't write the protocols or the recommendations, we just carry them out!".  

We can and often do talk about systemic problems with the military, the healthcare system, the pharmaceutical industry, fire departments, the legislatures, schools, the energy industry, the legal profession, and on and on. Everyone agrees that most institutions in our society can use a lot of work in at least some ways.

But policing? Nope. Completely off-limits to any type of criticism at all. Never mind the enormous power that police have over the very lives of the public; never mind the dire consequences that citizens suffer from mistakes and misjudgments made by police. Despite the importance of all that: NOT_ALLOWED_TO_QUESTION_EVER. 

In one of your comments you referenced the importance of the Rule of Law. I agree with you that the Rule of Law is critical to a properly functioning society. The problem is that in order for that to work, people have to respect the law. In order for people to respect the law, the laws have to be reasonable, have a clear benefit to society, and infringe only minimally on individual liberty. 

You can't just make any law you want and just shrug your shoulders and say "sorry, rule of law" when questioned. You can't enforce laws any way you want and say "sorry, just enforcing the rule of law" when questioned. I mean you can, but that's exactly how you get people to stop respecting the rule of law. That's how you generate momentum for fringe groups like BLM and Antifa and the boogaloo movement and the growing anarchist wing of the libertarian culture. It's also how you get confidence in police among average citizens falling nearly every year.    

But by all means, go ahead and dismiss the critics as just entitled lefty brat millennials who never learned to respect authority. Double down on the same approach that got us here and we'll see how things go.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 3, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> When you’ve worked it, then you will understand. The question as to why was answered. Don’t want to get moved on? Then leave when told.
> 
> Next time you’re working on a patient, I’m hoping the crowd starts to tell YOU what to do and how to do it. But please, since LE is “BS“ In their methods, don’t call us anymore to help you. We wouldn’t want to cause you angst. I’m more than happy to let some EMS crew figure it out than risk getting reported for using approved and legal tactics to help them, because, you know, jack booted thugs and all that.


I think I would trust myself and most of my coworkers much more than you and your heavy handed tactics to de-escalate a tense situation. I can articulate points besides “you must listen to me because I am law enforcement,” which turns out works a lot better than threats of harm.

but also pretty amazing that you would insinuate you have no interest in attempting to do your job of protecting and serving, just because someone doesn’t agree with your view point.

Could you remind us again why you are here on an EMS board? What sort of information do you provide except not to question law enforcement? Do you have any information on medicine that you’d like to provide? Nearly every one of your posts in which EMS interacts with law enforcement includes a critique about how the crew was in the wrong. Could you substantiate that? Maybe provide some substantive evidence of your experience?

Also let’s remember that when the original video was posted of George Floyd’s killing your response was; “Where you there? Do you know what happened? Why?

Nope.”

I think we know what your views on holding law enforcement accountable are.

Can’t tell you how fortunate I feel to work with all different sorts of law enforcement that doesn’t share such views. They’re out there doing their best and your attitude makes their jobs harder.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 3, 2020)

I’m curious as to how @CCCSD thinks police who strike or otherwise harm non-violent protesters should be held accountable, or if there is accountability.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 3, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> I’m curious as to how @CCCSD thinks police who strike or otherwise harm non-violent protesters should be held accountable, or if there is accountability.



With a doughnut and coffee.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 3, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> When you’ve worked it, then you will understand. The question as to why was answered. Don’t want to get moved on? Then leave when told.


Sir,
I've worked it, and have been the last couple days at one of the most intimate levels, of planning responses, personally being under skepticism (and receiving defense from the very citizens that were peacefully protesting), and being on the front line. The entire purpose behind law enforcement is to uphold constitutional rights, and ensure safety. As other people have said, law enforcement reform IS needed, and to be honest, some of it would make the job easier. National standards for deadly force use, great! Now when individuals move from state to state, it doesn't change, and nobody has any excuse for not following that. Some suggestions by the protestors take it to the extreme in my honest opinion, but thats why talking matters. Standardized training, ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC, truthfully I always thought this, given I went through significantly(over 400 hours) more training then the very county sheriffs within my *old (not there anymore) *jurisdiction (NYSP).
Theres a HUGE difference between a lawful peaceful gathering(protest), an unlawful gathering (otherwise known as unlawful assembly), and a violent protest (aka riot). Any of these choices should NOT result in death of ANYBODY (barring medical emergencies/ extenuating circumstances). Police should, and will (under my control anyway) give, copious warnings, explaining why, but WILL NOT engage directly with unarmed peaceful citizens with force. If officers get bricks, frozen water, etc thrown at them, different story. 
Do i agree that people should protest within curfew to aide law enforcement in finding violent individuals, yes. Do I think civilians should get pulled from their cars, and tased for not being home exactly by curfew, no. ESPECIALLY with dual hatting this response in conjunction with the COVID pandemic. 

Bottom line from One LEO to another- every field has issues, ours included, status quo has never been tolerated in technology(did we say windows NT or XP was "good enough"), healthcare(ya'll are significantly smarter then i here, so fill in this blank for me people  ) , or financial(Old style banking on internet explorer and no mobile deposits? Paper checks, no direct deposit). While the news isn't doing anybody any favors it is still needed at a fundamental level. 
My personal 2 cents if any of you are commanding any response to these protests, take the politics out of it. be Apolitical.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 3, 2020)

Protestors Constitutional rights are being violated and several LE agencies are losing my support in the process.


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 3, 2020)

Cops are being murdered, attacked, stores looted, businesses wrecked, livelihoods lost, Property destroyed, no issues with that though Eh?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 3, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Cops are being murdered, attacked, stores looted, businesses wrecked, livelihoods lost, Property destroyed, no issues with that though Eh?



Irrelevant to a peaceful protest. 

A psych gets combative so what, we hit a pedi trauma pt for payback?

What kind of bacwards police hole did you crawl out of.


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 3, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> I’m curious as to how @CCCSD thinks police who strike or otherwise harm non-violent protesters should be held accountable, or if there is accountability.



Proven violations of law are held accountable, just like real life.

Ohhh. Forgot about that innocent until proven guilty part did you?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 3, 2020)

Had to wipe the dust off this one...


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 3, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 5011
> 
> 
> Had to wipe the dust off this one...



I'm kinda laughing about those who previously defended that same attitude when I thought it was problematic already. But what does a kid like me know 🤔.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 3, 2020)

Wanna know where I store all of my dad jokes? In a dad-uh base. Duh.

#DirectionlessThreadsMatter


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 3, 2020)

Directionlessness


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 3, 2020)

No context, picture is unrelated to the topic, and random AF.

Keep the directionless thread directionless.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 3, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 5013


I can taste my childhood lunch just by looking at it. Scratch and sniff need not apply to the ol’ Oscar Mayer bologna sandwich.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 3, 2020)

Im worn out. Its been 88* here the last few days, ive mowed, planted and mulched the blackberries, cleaned gutters, repaired a roof leak, weeded the garden, painted the fake chimney cover, replaced the mailbox, replaced 4 screens, set 2 4x4s in concrete for my archery backstop, played with the kids, and started placing the landscaping blocks on the front flower bed. 


Im ready to go back to work


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 3, 2020)

I bought a new duffle bag today.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 3, 2020)

I saved a life yesterday.  About to unload a pt from the ambo and I hear a lady scream. My partner is in the back with the pt. 

I turn and see a lizard on her car.  

I ask her if she needs help.  She doesn't speak English and backs up. 

I ask again in Spanish and she says yes. 

I catch the lizard safely and release it into the grass, he didn't want to go on the tree I put him next to.

She happily gets in her car and drives off. 

Another person who could have died, but I was there.  YWFMS.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 3, 2020)

I killed a scorpion in the station this morning.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 3, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Im worn out. Its been 88* here the last few days, ive mowed, planted and mulched the blackberries, cleaned gutters, repaired a roof leak, weeded the garden, painted the fake chimney cover, replaced the mailbox, replaced 4 screens, set 2 4x4s in concrete for my archery backstop, played with the kids, and started placing the landscaping blocks on the front flower bed.
> 
> 
> Im ready to go back to work


Sure hope you’re off for Father’s Day, sounds like you’ve earned it, man.


----------



## Seirende (Jun 3, 2020)

I didn't make it down to the state capitol, but I did join a little protest in our small city. We held signs by one of the busier streets in town. Cops drove by and waved every half hour or so. Going back again tomorrow.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 3, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I killed a scorpion in the station this morning.


I reserve the right to freely kill any, and all black widows. Those things still creep me out as a grown *** man.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 3, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I reserve the right to freely kill any, and all black widows. Those things still creep me out as a grown *** man.



I nudged the scorpion with my boot before I picked it up. Well it was still very much alive...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 3, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I nudged the scorpion with my boot before I picked it up. Well it was still very much alive...


One of our pilots had one fall from one of the panels of the roof in their room about a year or so ago. Haven’t seen them pop back up yet, but summer is barely starting up out this way.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 4, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> One of our pilots had one fall from one of the panels of the roof in their room about a year or so ago. Haven’t seen them pop back up yet, but summer is barely starting up out this way.



**** that.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 4, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> **** that.


Yeah, that was their reaction as well. I don’t think the ones here are anything past a painful sting. Certainly not like an AZ Bark sting.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 4, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Cops are being murdered, attacked, stores looted, businesses wrecked, livelihoods lost, Property destroyed, no issues with that though Eh?


You say that as if we don't work with or have friends that are cops. I have multiple that I hang out with them and their families outside of work. I have LE family. My parents used to be cops in the very city I work in and had more than one situation that could have left me without one of them. Not many calls scare me, but I hope I never run one of my friends, because that's gonna be the call that I actually take home. And considering we had 2 shot the other night, that was a real possibility.

And nobody has advocated wrecking and looting businesses, destroying property, or rioting. You're talking about something completely different than we are. Protesting =/= looting and rioting.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 4, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> You say that as if we don't work with or have friends that are cops. I have multiple that I hang out with them and their families outside of work. I have LE family. My parents used to be cops in the very city I work in and had more than one situation that could have left me without one of them. Not many calls scare me, but I hope I never run one of my friends, because that's gonna be the call that I actually take home. And considering we had 2 shot the other night, that was a real possibility.
> 
> And nobody has advocated wrecking and looting businesses, destroying property, or rioting. You're talking about something completely different than we are. Protesting =/= looting and rioting.



I've not been in this field long and I've already started to get to know the local cops and fireman. There's a lot of both, but I'm starting to get to the point every uniform isn't a new face.  Or other EMS services.

I met a cop that lives in my complex maybe a month ago? Something like that.  We like to chat.  He's very down to earth.  He used to be a corrections officer in NY and he said that since they aren't armed, you have to use your brain a lot more. You have to be more patient and understanding and you learn to listen because you don't have the batman utility belt of mandatory compliance(that doesn't always work and in many cases shouldn't be the first go to)

He's different from other cops I've met in the way he is. Not the idea but his personality is different.  Not saying other cops don't have personalities or anything but maybe it's a combination of a New Yorker who came down here.  He used to not understand the southern hospitality of how friendly we are and talking to strangers. It was a lot of "Why are you talking to me?" He caught on eventually, lol.  He's going to take me on some ride alongs when things cool off.

But he would tell me stories about how when he gets in scene to an agitated person who hasn't been violent or something he wants to hear their story from them.  Even if they've told it to others because he wants it directly from them and to listen to them.  That they know someone really is listening and maybe understands that situation or something.

They had a girl under the influence of drugs.  She kept trying to walk of and another cop was starting to get aggressive and physical and agitating her.

He just let her walk and kinda redirected her and she'd walk back and they'd just kinda keep doing that. That she hasn't done anything worth eating pavement for, so why do it?

But he strikes me as the patient and humble type.  Good qualities for a cop.  But he's also still vigilant and ready to change tactics because he's already run the scenarios through his head of the biggest potential issues.

He's been on riot control and I hope he's been staying safe.

There's a rookie I met who is fresh out of the academy. The field performance evaluator was very frustrated with him because he's trying to get an these departments involved that don't need to be.  That he doesn't know what to do and he's indecisive.

The rookie and I chatted, he's very into it, but he's very green. Big heart, but also kinda unsure. He's trying very hard to be a good cop but the performance evaluator was not sure how he was gonna fare as a cop. They'd been at the hospital for hours when there was no crime committed for an injury. I think a dude took some pills and got drunk and fell down the stairs at his house.  No evidence of foul play but the rookie wanted to get homicide detectives involved. Guy wasn't dead, just a little dinged up.  He'll be fine.

He was very nervous and pacing all over trying to figure out what to do.  Going in and out of the ED and stuff.

That grimace and slow shake of his head, the visible frustration through grit teeth of the evaluator was palpable. He wasn't sure if the guy was cut out for it.

I really hope he's able to adapt to policing and be that good cop he wants to be. He's got the want for it.  But I'm also worried how he'll react under high stress situations. If a protest turns into a riot. If a riot turns deadly. What if he gets spoked and makes a bad call?

He's pretty young like me, so if he gets into a scary situation he might not have a lot of experience to fall back on. Thinking of him, I hope he's not spooked by riots and large crowds as a new officer.

I hope I see him again and see he's doing well.  Watching people succeed when they've worked so hard just makes me beam.  They've earned every bit of their success, often times through failure, hard work, or stress.

Back home there's been protests but I think it's been peaceful and good relations with police. There's cops that went to my church and cops I know back home.

Even if I don't know everyone everywhere, I hate those last calls and that notice you see across the news or social media. And you know there's people out there that knew them and that community is hurting.

And if it's someone I know? Heck.

I figure a few years after my medic I'll go for that LE next.  I don't pretend like "Oh I'm just medical I'm just here for boo boos, this policing stuff doesn't affect me in my career"

We're not calloused to the plight of our bothers and sisters behind the badge.  We sympathize for those who have lost property and hard work. I do not condone that.

The actions of some cannot prevent freedom of protest, press, and human rights That is tyranny.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 4, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I've not been in this field long and I've already started to get to know the local cops and fireman. There's a lot of both, but I'm starting to get to the point every uniform isn't a new face.  Or other EMS services.


You'll get to know more PD and FD as you go. Treat them well and keep getting to know them. The ones you build relationships with will absolutely bust their *** for you if you do and they definitely notice. Also earn a reputation as being competent, because they know it may very well be you that has to take care of them if something happens in a pursuit or fire.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 4, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> You'll get to know more PD and FD as you go. Treat them well and keep getting to know them. The ones you build relationships with will absolutely bust their *** for you if you do and they definitely notice. Also earn a reputation as being competent, because they know it may very well be you that has to take care of them if something happens in a pursuit or fire.



Oh I mean I'd like to think I treat everyone well.  I may not exactly be the best in my delivery and can come off a bit forward or awkward, but in no way have I been perceived in negative light.

I had a good talk with the evaluator while the rookie was in the ED. We were very much on the same page.

Firemen are always good for a funny story or to learn something new about the field. A couple of them pick up on my newness, but they're pretty patient with my questions.

I've never once gotten any sexist comments or anything from my peers in any emergency field and most are pretty professional.

I've never been satisfied with "Okay". I want to collect as much knowledge and experience as I can to be the best provider, always moving forward.  

I want to be the person people their lives with.  Not in an ego way but like when I first started the job there were those folks that would say "Person X or person Y ... If I code or get hurt, I don't want them touching me" or "Person A I know would do well.  Or Person B, I don't really like them but they're a good medic and I trust them". 

I didn't really understand at first.  "They're an EMT/Medic, I know people vary in skill and stuff, but they've got certs so they should be able to do what's needed for their scope"

I have started an unofficial mental list myself.  

Not even a matter of popularity, but you've earned that trust and good reputation for being a good provider that people want you on the good list.  

I have a rep for being high energy and quirky, but good natured and easygoing. Also quick to learn and open for constructive criticism.  Sometimes the medics feel like a parent how they help me with my ALS (or BLS)curiosities, life questions, company protocols and kinda how things should go.  

I also tangent..  

But yes.  Even if I think I will never see them again, act appropriately and professionally.  

And hopefully the ones that continually see me will think that I am.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 4, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 5013
> 
> 
> No context, picture is unrelated to the topic, and random AF.
> ...


am i the only one that grew up with 1/2 of this sandwich? Good ole' mayo and cheese.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 4, 2020)

NysEms2117 said:


> am i the only one that grew up with 1/2 of this sandwich? Good ole' mayo and cheese.


I did cheese and butter.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 4, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Yeah, that was their reaction as well. I don’t think the ones here are anything past a painful sting.



Same here, still doesn’t mean I won’t kill it with fire.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jun 4, 2020)

First day back to work since the riots in Minneapolis.  Almost feels like we have become a war zone.  Hennepin EMS pulls into the ER and two National Guard soldiers in full battle dress get out of the ambulance and stand guard.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 4, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I reserve the right to freely kill any, and all black widows. Those things still creep me out as a grown *** man.


My rule of thumb is if it has more legs than my dogs, or fewer than a one legged man it's toast.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 4, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> My rule of thumb is if it has more legs than my dogs, or fewer than a one legged man it's toast.



Toast is made from plants, not animals. It doesn't have legs.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 4, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Toast is made from plants, not animals. It doesn't have legs.


You've obviously never eaten toast on a ship that's been at sea for over two months. Lol


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 4, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> You've obviously never eaten toast on a ship that's been at sea for over two months. Lol



🤷‍♀️


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 4, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Same here, still doesn’t mean I won’t kill it with fire.


Scorpions, vinegaroons, snakes, all pretty common in our station, our newest probie jumped about 6ft in the air, when a vinegaroon scooted across the app bay.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 4, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> Scorpions, vinegaroons, snakes, all pretty common in our station, our newest probie jumped about 6ft in the air, when a vinegaroon scooted across the app bay.


What a roon...?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 4, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What a roon...?



The spawn of satan himself... we have them out here, I kill those mofos like cobra kai... no mercy.


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 4, 2020)

__





						Solifugid (Sun Spider) in the Sonoran Desert
					





					www.arizonensis.org
				





These mofos are everywhere out here.


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 4, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> The spawn of satan himself... we have them out here, I kill those mofos like cobra kai... no mercy.


It's not hot enough for the really big ones to come out yet.  We're not too far from you guys. Strike hard, strike first.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 5, 2020)

Looks like a Camel Spider...


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 5, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> It's not hot enough for the really big ones to come out yet.  We're not too far from you guys. Strike hard, strike first.



I don't even give them a nudge, just straight up zombie land rule #2: double tap


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 5, 2020)

Two Buffalo police officers suspended after incident in Niagara Square that left protester injured
					

The protest in Niagara Square ended for the day, according to Buffalo police.




					www.wkbw.com
				



Looks and sounds like a decently serious fall. Not a good look for the police in this, nothing says “jackbooted thug” quite like cracking an old man’s head off the sidewalk and brushing it off.
Medically it sounds like a bad fall, suspected skull fracture and maybe a brain bleed. The unconsciousness is no bueno and the other video shows clear ear bleeding. High mortality.


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 5, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Looks like a Camel Spider...


That's exactly what they are.


----------



## Seirende (Jun 5, 2020)

We had a heated situation at the protest yesterday, but a young black woman kept all the protestors in line; I thought it was pretty cool to see her stepping up and leading.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 5, 2020)

~2100, winding down, taking showers, getting ready to go to bed, a call comes in, fronting the local Wendy's. 

As we're getting on the truck, Capt was like "F*k it, we're getting Frostys after this call". Show up, no patient, they apparently walked off, and then our dispatch calls us saying EMS Dispatch called them saying the same thing and we could cancel.

Wendy's dining room was closed, but staff was still around (I think the drive thru was still open), they were more than happy to make us some Frostys 🍦 😅


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 5, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> ~2100, winding down, taking showers, getting ready to go to bed, a call comes in, fronting the local Wendy's.
> 
> As we're getting on the truck, Capt was like "F*k it, we're getting Frostys after this call". Show up, no patient, they apparently walked off, and then our dispatch calls us saying EMS Dispatch called them saying the same thing and we could cancel.
> 
> Wendy's dining room was closed, but staff was still around (I think the drive thru was still open), they were more than happy to make us some Frostys 🍦 😅



They aren't worth getting stabbed over. Hindsight 20/20


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> They aren't worth getting stabbed over. Hindsight 20/20


Eh? Stabbed?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 5, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Eh? Stabbed?



Yeah.  It was more of a downward chopping. But is that the correct term still, is that even proper to stay you got "chopped"?

My sister wanted my frosty. My parents dropped off Wendy's and went on a date. My sister was bigger and older than me, probably had 50 lbs on me.

I didn't let her have it so I ran upstairs and got cornered on an old couch. She squeezed my hand until the frosty came of out of the cup and then became enraged it spilled.( she'd also crush small animals to death in my hand if I didn't let them go)

I ran downstairs and into the guest bathroom and braced the door. It barely held against her weight. But she wasn't done. She got the biggest knife in the block and popped the lock open and barreled in.  She brought the knife down on me and I put up my elbow to protect my face.

I don't really remember it all.  I was probably like 12-14. She left for some reason, maybe realized she shouldn't have done it.

My other sister called our parents that I was bleeding everywhere and they got mad that they were bothered, told us they weren't going to hurry home and if we called 911 we'd be in huge trouble. It bled a good amount.

The stabber was upset I was bleeding all over the floor, that I was making a bloody mess

When they got home late that evening they asked her why she did it. She cried and said she was angry. So, naturally, they understood

They told me I was fine and didn't need a dr and basically to rub some dirt it in.

Pretty sure there's nerve damage and I feel it sometimes.

Probably should have just let her have it.

Weird angle cause it's a weird spot and there's a keloid or something there.



https://imgur.com/a/2V1cWe5




https://imgur.com/a/ud2MHJ4


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 5, 2020)

Note to self...don't go to dinner @DragonClaw 's house.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 5, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Note to self...don't go to dinner @DragonClaw 's house.



I don't eat at that house either.  

:3


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 5, 2020)

Thats a crazy, and totally messed up story! They're def not worth getting stabbed over, but when theres no sharp instruments, they're plenty nice!


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 5, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Thats a crazy, and totally messed up story! They're def not worth getting stabbed over, but when theres no sharp instruments, they're plenty nice!



Yeah I have a lot of those.  Both my elbows are scarred. Same stabber sister scarred my head twice. Once from slamming my head into a window still, once from hitting me in the head with a big metal body camera.

Curious minds want to know if that's why I am so weird.  

With everything that's happened up to this point I've successfully made myself into an outlier in a good way. Mind over matter... who do you want to be, regardless of what happens to you?


----------



## Aprz (Jun 5, 2020)

I bought me and my EMT partner today large chocolate frosties and fries today. We didn't get stabbed.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 5, 2020)

Aprz said:


> I bought me and my EMT partner today large chocolate frosties and fries today. We didn't get stabbed.



Okay so maybe the frosty wasn't the cause. 🤔


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 5, 2020)

If I had no self control, I'd probably be an alcoholic. Found the best rum to either drink straight or mixed.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 6, 2020)

Well our new director is stepping down.  4 months after getting the position.  Anyone want to come to Idaho?  We need someone to bulldoze in and fix this place.


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 6, 2020)

I can do it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 6, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> I can do it.


Why did I hear Rob Schnieder's voice when reading that?


----------



## Tigger (Jun 7, 2020)

Anyone ever heard that Ativan doesn’t need to be locked up while stored on an ambulance? Citations for or against if possible...


----------



## Peak (Jun 7, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Anyone ever heard that Ativan doesn’t need to be locked up while stored on an ambulance? Citations for or against if possible...



Category III through V substances (Ativan being schedule IV) do have lower tracking requirements through the DEA than Schedule I or II.

All schedule I through V drugs do require a double lock of some form. Typically in EMS we consider a fixed safe and locking the doors or a locked box inside of a fixed safe to be sufficient.

Schedule II through V drugs can technically be signed out by someone who can legally posses the drugs and would not need to be double locked as they are not being ‘stored.’ I would think of this as when someone signs out drugs not typically carried by our crews (pentobarbital or methadone for example) for a specific transport. That individual is responsible for the drug though and should still be storing it securely. At some point the drug would need to be dispensed for administration, returned, or wasted.

Leaving Ativan (or any other controlled or high risk drug) unlocked in the bus is bad practice and does not fall in-line with DEA requirements.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 7, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Anyone ever heard that Ativan doesn’t need to be locked up while stored on an ambulance? Citations for or against if possible...


What I've read over the past few minutes or so is that controlled substances do need to be secured. Just _how_ secure seems to be more a function of the regulations an ambulance service works under than the DEA's requirements. Common requirements are a double lock (probably migrated to EMS via hospital/JCAHO regs) and witnessed counts. 

As to certain Schedule V drugs, I could easily go to any store that has a pharmacy (and possibly ones that don't) and buy OTC Lomotil. That's a Schedule V drug, is available OTC and not secured physically while the store is open. I have never seen a Sched. IV drug that hasn't been required to be stored in a locked container of some sort when not physically being handled by someone authorized to administer it or during a count from one shift to another. One company I worked for issued me controlled substances in a locked container and I was required to store it in another locked container when not in my immediate possession while on shift. That was the exception, other companies required either a double lock when stored on ambulance or when stored in quarters and the meds were counted either at time of shift change if stored on an ambulance by ongoing and offgoing crew, or upon issuance, restock or return of the med to secured storage in quarters by two authorized personnel. Technically speaking, if I signed meds in and out daily from my supervisor (those places where this was done), I could have physical possession of the CS without locking them up on the ambulance itself.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 7, 2020)

Ugh. Nationwide schedule change and i'm the low man on the totem pole at our base, this should be fun. 

In other news, our respirators arrived, works good with comms but sounds like youre in a well. Still havent even seen a confirmed Covid patient.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 7, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Ugh. Nationwide schedule change and i'm the low man on the totem pole at our base, this should be fun.
> 
> In other news, our respirators arrived, works good with comms but sounds like youre in a well. Still havent even seen a confirmed Covid patient.


Come on down to SoCal and party it up with the COVID patients. Every single transport is considered a positive patient because the vast majority of our patients are testing positive.


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 7, 2020)

You should always be positive, just not COVID 19 positive.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 7, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Come on down to SoCal and party it up with the COVID patients. Every single transport is considered a positive patient because the vast majority of our patients are testing positive.


Hard pass


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 7, 2020)

Our EMS guys got issued half face respirators with filters that they can wear in place of N95s. Interesting idea, but the last time I was on a call with a crew wearing them, they practically had to be yelling to be heard, they were muffled so bad...

One of the stations in my Battalion is currently shorthanded, and since my crew is full staffed (we're at 5 guys, the other engine only 3 currently) so I'm being sent on "Long Term Relief" (essentially TDY lol). 

Downside is this Engine is a 45min drive (vs my current 5 min drive).

The upside is this is the Sunset Beach station on the North Shore. Our backyard is literally the beach:


----------



## Rano Pano (Jun 7, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Our EMS guys got issued half face respirators with filters that they can wear in place of N95s. Interesting idea, but the last time I was on a call with a crew wearing them, they practically had to be yelling to be heard, they were muffled so bad...
> 
> One of the stations in my Battalion is currently shorthanded, and since my crew is full staffed (we're at 5 guys, the other engine only 3 currently) so I'm being sent on "Long Term Relief" (essentially TDY lol).
> 
> ...



Maybe I’d be fine functioning at the EMR level if that’s my work place.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 7, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Well our new director is stepping down.  4 months after getting the position.  Anyone want to come to Idaho?  We need someone to bulldoze in and fix this place.


Interested. I shall PM you


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 7, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Our EMS guys got issued half face respirators with filters that they can wear in place of N95s. Interesting idea, but the last time I was on a call with a crew wearing them, they practically had to be yelling to be heard, they were muffled so bad...
> 
> One of the stations in my Battalion is currently shorthanded, and since my crew is full staffed (we're at 5 guys, the other engine only 3 currently) so I'm being sent on "Long Term Relief" (essentially TDY lol).
> 
> ...



My grandpa is on Neepaapa place. I think that’s the service area for you here?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 8, 2020)

So remember that lady in the Stokes that went on a spinning ride? She's suing as was imagined. 

Facebook warriors cry that since she didn't die and she needed helping, she is just being a (insert not nice words here).

Some say a tag line was our was not used 

Either way, I feel like even if you ask for help that doesn't dismiss the accountability and responsibility of the responders. 

Does a victim of RI EMTCs gut tubing "deserve" it because they maybe indicated the need for intubation?

No 

They messed up and now it's time for the chickens to come home to roost. That's my thoughts.  

Anyone have anything to add or disagree?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 8, 2020)

Oh and I was in the ED the other day and came across this scene.

80ish MVC pt. She's in full spinal precautions, abs is pretty small and skinny. It looks painful to be on that backboard. 

FFs bring her in and she's crying in pain and pleading for help. They are getting her triaged but like completely ignore her. She's asking them questions she stuff and they ignore her 

While they had to wait and after she was triaged they were ignoring her. It was semi busy so they were in triage for 30-45 minutes. The actual triaging took like 4. 

She's bleeding from the head and ear and probably had other issues. 

Her phone was ringing and she said it was her husband calling, looking for her. She's begging them to answer it, over and over.  She can't see them well cause she's staring at the ceiling in a c collar and they're basically rolling their eyes at her, annoyed.

One of them says he will answer it, but doesn't and waits for it to stop ringing. 

I mean again, tell me if this is DragonClaw being DragonClaw, but I feel like this is unacceptable. 

Only one of them even answered the triage nurse's questions and the other just was standing by her.  

Why didn't they even talk to her? Would you answer the phone? I'm sure that will be someone on the other end that is very worried and might ask a lot of questions but it seems very unprofessional to just have her like that, asking for help and being scared and they didn't even talk to her the whole time.  It was like she was an inconvenience to their day. 

They didn't tell her what was going on or where she was or assure her she would be taken care of. It was kind of sickening, their annoyed expressions and apathy. 

Would they want their daughter, wife, girlfriend, mother to be treated like that?

Is it possible they had a good reason to not even talk to her? I could see an argument for not picking up the phone and getting into that mess (though I would have).

I had to hold back to not be like "Hey don't you care about your pt?"

I am not trying to cause any trouble but it was hard to watch. Our pt was chill and nice and was going to a higher level of care and it made him and others uncomfortable. 

It just seemed wrong. 

Am I making mountains out of molehills?


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 8, 2020)

I dont typically go answering phones short of it being a minor, but there's something to be said about attempting to help reassure people.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 8, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> It was kind of sickening, their annoyed expressions and apathy.





DragonClaw said:


> I had to hold back to not be like "Hey don't you care about your pt?"




Most providers can do a better job of communicating with patients. Some in EMS have poor social skills in general let alone when trying to interact with a patient in distress. It is not appropriate to ignore a patient and a little reassurance can go a long way. However, it sounds like you were on the outside looking in and I would caution against passing judgment. It seems to be a theme that if a provider does not act in the way which you would then they de facto do not care. I am curious if your indignation or views on apathy will change with a few years of experience.

Regardless of how justified you may feel, I probably wouldn't walk up to a provider and say "Hey don't you care about your pt?"


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 8, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Most providers can do a better job of communicating with patients. Some in EMS have poor social skills in general let alone when trying to interact with a patient in distress. It is not appropriate to ignore a patient and a little reassurance can go a long way.



Yeah.  Me myself, sometimes I have no idea what to say. And I'm just sitting there awkwardly. But not if they're in pain calling out. I try and update them and inform them. Let them know what I'm doing in my power to help them.  That I'm here to help and whoever I'm handing over care to will take great care of them. 

I saw a flyer at a nurse's station talking about a study on how two things that really builds pt confidence in their care team is when everyone is introduced to them, including trainees, and that reassuring them you'll take great care of them or wherever you go will take great care of them. 



VFlutter said:


> However, it sounds like you were on the outside looking in and I would caution against passing judgment. It seems to be a theme that if a provider does not act in the way which you would then they de facto do not care. I am curious if your indignation or views on apathy will change with a few years of experience.



I know I'm on the outside looking in. Which is why I've given pause and thought to myself maybe there's something I'm missing. Maybe I'm too quick to judge. 

It is just very hard, given what little time I saw, to see anything else but indifference and apathy.  

Maybe because I've encountered it so much growing up.  Parents who didn't really care if you were bruised and bleeding.  Parents who never cared why your grades slipped or why you were so stressed. Parents who would themselves injure, insult, and blame you even if you'd done nothing deservedly so. 

I'm surely biased and I recognize that.

My views on things have already changed a bit. As experience lends me a new view or idea, I adapt. I've changed a lot so far. For the better.  There's things I look back on and cringe at.  😅

We'll see.



VFlutter said:


> Regardless of how justified you may feel, I probably wouldn't walk up to a provider and say "Hey don't you care about your pt?"



Yeah, which is why even though I was pretty dang sure they were just not caring, I didn't think it was my place to say.  I don't think they were causing her to die or anything.  It's not like they were beating her up or anything. 

It was just hard to watch. Am I too emotionally invested in a random stranger that isn't my pt? Maybe. But it was right in my face and hard to ignore.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 8, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> So remember that lady in the Stokes that went on a spinning ride? She's suing as was imagined.
> 
> Facebook warriors cry that since she didn't die and she needed helping, she is just being a (insert not nice words here).
> 
> ...



To the extent of my knowledge of the situation, the tag line broke. Not my place to determine if the lawsuit is frivilous or not, this is America and suing someone is about the most American thing you can do. 

I will say though, the version of the video set you "you spin me round", is the best thing to happen to the internet since Al Gore.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 8, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> To the extent of my knowledge of the situation, the tag line broke. Not my place to determine if the lawsuit is frivilous or not, this is America and suing someone is about the most American thing you can do.



IIRC thats what happened. Unfortunately they'll probably settle for a payout vs litigation even though there weren't at fault.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 8, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> IIRC thats what happened. Unfortunately they'll probably settle for a payout vs litigation even though there weren't at fault.



Are there logs to show they regularly check equipment for safety and fraying? Or is there an expiration date for a tag line?

If they used one and did it right, I say they're "not guilty"


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 8, 2020)

@DragonClaw it’s Houston Fire. Par for the course.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 8, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Are there logs to show they regularly check equipment for safety and fraying? Or is there an expiration date for a tag line?
> 
> If they used one and did it right, I say they're "not guilty"



Rescue rope gets inspected after each use (at my dept. can’t speak for others) and it will be inspected annually. There’s a log that we fill out after each inspection. Wether after it’s used or annual testing. Shelf life IIRC is 5 years before it’s replaced.

Wether it was negligence or just one of those **** happens situations hopefully the dept. has standards with rescue rope.


----------



## Seirende (Jun 8, 2020)

We had our little march on Saturday afternoon. The mayor marched with us and we had a police escort.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 8, 2020)

If we are going to defund the police then we need to repeal the NFA act. Peace through superior firepower


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 8, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> If we are going to defund the police then we need to repeal the NFA act. Peace through superior firepower



I live for the day when I can buy a suppressor OTC.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 8, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I live for the day when I can buy a suppressor OTC.



Should have always been a thing


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 8, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I live for the day when I can buy a suppressor OTC.



I lived in a country where they were hanging on racks in The Man Store. Those spindle ones you see sitting on the floor. Just grab the size you need and pick up anything else and pay at the register.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 8, 2020)

Why can't every day be like today. Sunny and 68.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 8, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Why can't every day be like today. Sunny and 68.



Brrr 🥶


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 8, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> If we are going to defund the police then we need to repeal the NFA act. Peace through superior firepower


I want a love button like facebook.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 8, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I want a love button like facebook.



I want a Texas button


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 8, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I want a Texas button



We do: 💩


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 8, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> We do: 💩



Why is this Bernie Sanders emoji looking at me


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 8, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I want a love button like facebook.


We have it and it's not the one we gsve CalEMT.  He's got the "special" one.  If you the thumbs up icon next to like, you're presented with a few choices for your button.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 9, 2020)

Peak said:


> Category III through V substances (Ativan being schedule IV) do have lower tracking requirements through the DEA than Schedule I or II.
> 
> All schedule I through V drugs do require a double lock of some form. Typically in EMS we consider a fixed safe and locking the doors or a locked box inside of a fixed safe to be sufficient.
> 
> ...


I told one of my employers this was a bad idea, no use in arguing with someone who thinks versed and Ativan are different classes I suppose.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 9, 2020)

Well.....the summer season is officially upon us. I think I've been on 3 scenes this week with gun shots as background noise and transported 3 in the past 2 or so weeks. Let the games begin.


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 9, 2020)

I know this music.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 9, 2020)

I don't . I just see people dance to it from the stands.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 9, 2020)

Hmmm.... so I'm on long term relief (TDY) at that Sunset Beach station, meanwhile my Captain at my official assigned station is trying to get the Recruit (who's now past his Probation) back. Problem is we're officially full crew, so either me, the Senior FF whose been there however many years, or the current new Recruit (well no longer Recruit, same class, also just finished Probation) would have to transfer out.

The Senior guy has zero intentions on moving, and with me being gone at that other station the other new guy has been integrating with the rest of them, so.... they're giving a little firm, if friendly, pressure to say "Hey Jim, you should really think about putting in transfer paper to 1st Watch (which is already partial crew so there's an opening to remain at the station), or the nearby Engine on our watch...."

Like I get it? But I don't really wanna move so soon after I just moved? Like 😬 so idk

(I'd actually strongly consider putting in for the Sunset station I'm currently relieving at, but the 45 min drive vs 5 minutes... that and the fact that the waiting list of guys who have more seniority than me who want to transfer there is like a mile long lol)


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 9, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Hmmm.... so I'm on long term relief (TDY) at that Sunset Beach station, meanwhile my Captain at my official assigned station is trying to get the Recruit (who's now past his Probation) back. Problem is we're officially full crew, so either me, the Senior FF whose been there however many years, or the current new Recruit (well no longer Recruit, same class, also just finished Probation) would have to transfer out.
> 
> The Senior guy has zero intentions on moving, and with me being gone at that other station the other new guy has been integrating with the rest of them, so.... they're giving a little firm, if friendly, pressure to say "Hey Jim, you should really think about putting in transfer paper to 1st Watch (which is already partial crew so there's an opening to remain at the station), or the nearby Engine on our watch...."
> 
> ...



I'd leave the transfer in to your official station just to piss people off.... but that's just me so...


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 9, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I'd leave the transfer in to your official station just to piss people off.... but that's just me so...


I would also do this. Look out for yourself.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 9, 2020)

Of course, on the other hand, giving the Captain (and others on the crew) a reason to not like you can lead to life being made more difficult than transferring shifts


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 9, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Of course, on the other hand, giving the Captain (and others on the crew) a reason to not like you can lead to life being made more difficult than transferring shifts



I’d give him the proverbial middle finger with your transfer. I decide my career with the dept. not someone else. I can transfer wherever I want and promote whenever I want. It’s MY career, not yours.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 9, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I’d give him the proverbial middle finger with your transfer. I decide my career with the dept. not someone else. I can transfer wherever I want and promote whenever I want. It’s MY career, not yours.


I remember being at this phase in my career. I can’t bash, or deny it. I’m simply glad I’m not there anymore.

In other news, what a ****ty week with ****ty calls. Couple that will the constant news and general moods of many of those involved. Blah, worked my way out of a slight funk because of it.

Time to unwind with the family for a few days.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 9, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I remember being at this phase in my career. I can’t bash, or deny it. I’m simply glad I’m not there anymore.



I don’t want to say that I’m there, more so of this is my mentality. 

We have this hypocritical mentality in the fire service as a whole. We've all seen the union posters and have heard the sayings from the more seasoned personnel of "you can do anything in *this dept.*" "it's your career, make the most of it" but then we pull this bull **** like whats posted above. It's a mentality that I can't stand. With that said I also see the other side of the argument, some people just wouldn't fit/ jive with the guys on A shift at station who gives a crap. I get that, I want to work with people who make me want to show up to work, but don't tell me where I can/ can't transfer to.


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 9, 2020)

Staffing trumps attitude.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 9, 2020)

Well ideally everyone would work equally well with everyone else and it wouldn't matter who's on what shift.

But human nature is human nature, and naturally some people mesh better than others. 

While I don't necessarily want to move, the inconvenience may be more to stay at a station where the Captain starts to dislike you vs simply changing which days I show up to work heh


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 9, 2020)

Or you stay just long enough for the guy they want to get assigned somewhere else, then you change stations.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 9, 2020)

For dinner tonight I'm making my regular rice, chopped bells and onions with oregano, salt and pepper and going to stir fry them. In the big pressure cooker is ground beef mixed with pasta sauce, sweet bbq, soy sauce, breadcrumbs, herbs and spices, and then I'm layering thick slices mozzarella in 3 times in the pot. Can't wait for the cheesey goodness 😛


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 9, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Staffing trumps attitude.


Ladder climbing should be a thing, as should the hard work paying off for it. I know things are super messed up right now, but if I’m being honest you all, I miss simpler times:


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 9, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Ladder climbing should be a thing, as should the hard work paying off for it. I know things are super messed up right now, but if I’m being honest you all, I miss simpler times:
> View attachment 5018



"A jelly doughnut"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 10, 2020)

I wanted to say bye to you guys. This place has changed... and, I guess, so have I.

I probably won’t be coming back.  To the the friends I made here, thank you... you made it worth while.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 10, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I wanted to say bye to you guys. This place has changed... and, I guess, so have I.
> 
> I probably won’t be coming back.  To the the friends I made here, thank you... you made it worth while.


 Wait what. Why?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 10, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I wanted to say bye to you guys. This place has changed... and, I guess, so have I.
> 
> I probably won’t be coming back.  To the the friends I made here, thank you... you made it worth while.


My brother, you know what? I debated this exact same thing over the past couple of days. I saw what’s been going on and some of what’s been recently discussed. I get it.

But, as a guy who once joined based off of members like you? I highly recommend you reconsider.

Either way, hopefully you still know how to get a hold of me.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 10, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> But, as a guy who once joined based off of members like you? I highly recommend you reconsider.




This.  There's many of you who have given me buffet-for-thought on any subject from growing up to bring a good provider. 

@NomadicMedic 
I'm sure I've been the source of frustration of many, and I hope this isn't a factor in your decision to leave. 

That aside, I'm sure you've debated the pros and cons of staying or going so I'm not going to tell you to stay. I'm sure I speak for everyone and If you did  leave you're always welcome back.  

I've learned so much from the time I was a student to now because of people like you.  Things that seemed difficult, but with patient advice explanation and time.

There's always something interesting going on and stories to be shared with experienced and level headed members. 

Either way, I appreciate the effort you've put into replying to my questions and statements in the past. 

I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 10, 2020)

Eh I'm not feeling particularly vindictive or a hole-ish enough to purposefully throw monkey wrenches around lol

...

Dang Nomad, anything in particular? I kinda lurk a lot and see a bunch of heated back and forth in other threads, but I end up glazing over who's saying what to whom and not paying much attention (helps i don't post too much nowadays beyond here and occasionally chat still...)


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 10, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Eh I'm not feeling particularly vindictive or a hole-ish enough to purposefully throw monkey wrenches around lol
> 
> ...
> 
> Dang Nomad, anything in particular? I kinda lurk a lot and see a bunch of heated back and forth in other threads, but I end up glazing over who's saying what to whom and not paying much attention (helps i don't post too much nowadays beyond here and occasionally chat still...)


Same here. Mostly lurking, but the political BS that’s going on here, mostly stirred by a few newer members is turning me off too. Might take a break from checking in for a while too. But I’ll see how it goes over the next week or so.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 10, 2020)

luke_31 said:


> Same here. Mostly lurking, but the political BS that’s going on here, mostly stirred by a few newer members is turning me off too. Might take a break from checking in for a while too. But I’ll see how it goes over the next week or so.



Not trying to make this a me thing, but like, I'm not the kind of member you're referring to, am I?

Maybe it's just being told all the time growing up how I'm a problem and ruin things whenever people aren't named (not asking you to name anyone else), I get this feeling like it's me and I'm the person in the room everyone wants to leave but I don't get the hints or stay by choice. 

And if it were between me and the senior people here that I've come to like and respect, I'd make myself scarce because their value is greater than mine and I'd rather not make an "unsafe scene" as it were.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 10, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Not trying to make this a me thing, but like, I'm not the kind of member you're referring to, am I?
> 
> Maybe it's just being told all the time growing up how I'm a problem and ruin things whenever people aren't named (not asking you to name anyone else), I get this feeling like it's me and I'm the person in the room everyone wants to leave but I don't get the hints or stay by choice.
> 
> And if it were between me and the senior people here that I've come to like and respect, I'd make myself scarce because their value is greater than mine and I'd rather not make an "unsafe scene" as it were.


Everyone has their own value and their own opinions. It doesn’t mean that one is any less than the other. Like you, at one time all the more senior posters here were new. 

This is the normal cycle of the forum. Great posters will come and go for one reason or another.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 10, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Everyone has their own value and their own opinions. It doesn’t mean that one is any less than the other. Like you, at one time all the more senior posters here were new.
> 
> This is the normal cycle of the forum. Great posters will come and go for one reason or another.



It feels like losing someone though. Like when your partner no longer works for the company. Or when someone you regularly chatted with isn't responding. Or when your normal party member hasn't been online in months or years. And you're left thinking of all the good times and there won't be anymore and you just wish you could reach out and when you can't it feels like there's some chasm between you that you'll never bridge.  

A lesser extent of having to bury yet another person. 

Wherever they are you just hope the best and wonder what the last thing you said to them is.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 10, 2020)

I don't want to be the smartest person in the room if it means the wise people I looked up to aren't there. 

Just feels like you're the only knight at the round table and you'd rather go back to the full square one.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 10, 2020)

People come and go and throw their little tantrums and get salty for whatever reasons. Just part of social media. Don’t beat yourself up Dragonclaw, seeking validation from Internet strangers is silly.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 10, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> People come and go and throw their little tantrums and get salty for whatever reasons. Just part of social media. Don’t beat yourself up Dragonclaw, seeking validation from Internet strangers is silly.



I don't think he's being salty or throwing a tantrum. He's politely excusing himself from the table. He's not ghosting us. 

And I get it. Sometimes I deactivate Facebook or leave discord servers or completely delete certain social media accounts and leave them for good.  

I'm not beating myself up.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 10, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> If we are going to defund the police then we need to repeal the NFA act. Peace through superior firepower


Well, getting rid of the NFA should happen regardless of whether anything changes with policing.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 10, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> leave discord servers



Discord is cancerous within itself, probably best to just leave it all together.


----------



## Seirende (Jun 10, 2020)

I like Discord


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 10, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I wanted to say bye to you guys. This place has changed... and, I guess, so have I.
> 
> I probably won’t be coming back.  To the the friends I made here, thank you... you made it worth while.


Hope you drop in at some point. Members like you are who I paid attention to when starting out in this job.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 10, 2020)

Welp, I am doing all the EMS ordering for the department now. Send help.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 11, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Welp, I am doing all the EMS ordering for the department now. Send help.


Sorry, that's not a proper SKU.

I can give you 

Problems.
Missing items. 
Wrong items. 
Frustration. 

Good luck :]


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 11, 2020)

Saw a congenital heart block for the first time that I know if. Its trippy seeing an 8 y/o's 12 lead looking like that.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 11, 2020)

My wife came across a brand new pair of those adjustable Bowflex barbells; it couldn’t have come at a better time. Honestly the idea of my own home gym is growing more appealing by the day.

All I really need now are a battle rope, a yoga mat, and a flat bench. An endless pool would complete my dream workout oasis.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 11, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> My wife came across a brand new pair of those adjustable Bowflex barbells; it couldn’t have come at a better time. Honestly the idea of my own home gym is growing more appealing by the day.
> 
> All I really need now are a battle rope, a yoga mat, and a flat bench. An endless pool would complete my dream workout oasis.


And here we are trying to convince management to let us spend some of our base funds to put a hot tub in the hangar haha


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 11, 2020)

A certain EMS transfer and 911 company has offered me 48 cents more an hour. 911 is an hour and a half away and every unit, even double basic truck is 911 in the service area.  Any other non 911 is just down the road.

They claim 401K, benefts, etc.

Should I even consider?

I'm happy here.  I have friends, a great partner, I'm known here (and not notoriously)

I dunno.

My buddy there is trying to sell it to me.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 11, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> And here we are trying to convince management to let us spend some of our base funds to put a hot tub in the hangar haha


Neighboring FD here has both a sauna and a hot tub for “cancer prevention.”


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 11, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Not trying to make this a me thing, but like, I'm not the kind of member you're referring to, am I?
> 
> Maybe it's just being told all the time growing up how I'm a problem and ruin things whenever people aren't named (not asking you to name anyone else), I get this feeling like it's me and I'm the person in the room everyone wants to leave but I don't get the hints or stay by choice.
> 
> And if it were between me and the senior people here that I've come to like and respect, I'd make myself scarce because their value is greater than mine and I'd rather not make an "unsafe scene" as it were.


Nope. Not you at all


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 11, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> My wife came across a brand new pair of those adjustable Bowflex barbells; it couldn’t have come at a better time. Honestly the idea of my own home gym is growing more appealing by the day.
> 
> All I really need now are a battle rope, a yoga mat, and a flat bench. An endless pool would complete my dream workout oasis.


My goal is to get a squat rack, Olympic lifting bar, and full set of bumpers that go with it as well as some kettlebells and dumbbells. Thats many thousands of dollars, but one day.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 11, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> A certain EMS transfer and 911 company has offered me 48 cents more an hour. 911 is an hour and a half away and every unit, even double basic truck is 911 in the service area.  Any other non 911 is just down the road.
> 
> They claim 401K, benefts, etc.
> 
> ...


3 hours round trip isn't worth it at the basic level and not even at the P level depending on the details. Maybe if it was 24 or 48, but for anything less? Nah.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 11, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> 3 hours round trip isn't worth it at the basic level and not even at the P level depending on the details. Maybe if it was 24 or 48, but for anything less? Nah.



I had a similar thought. They're full up on 24s.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 11, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> My goal is to get a squat rack, Olympic lifting bar, and full set of bumpers that go with it as well as some kettlebells and dumbbells. Thats many thousands of dollars, but one day.


Financially I think we’re ok to pull that plug once we move into a bigger house. Payment plans are a thing as well. 

It’d be a worthwhile investment for me. I think it will also slowly segue into me canceling my gym membership. Perhaps a silver lining of sorts for me from all of this.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 11, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> A certain EMS transfer and 911 company has offered me 48 cents more an hour. 911 is an hour and a half away and every unit, even double basic truck is 911 in the service area.  Any other non 911 is just down the road.
> 
> They claim 401K, benefts, etc.
> 
> ...


$0.48 comes out to a little more than $1,000 per year assuming a normal schedule and no OT. On its face that may seem good but you also have to deduct gas milage increase, increased frequency of oil changes, and additional wear and tear on your car. Now that $1,000 is cut down by a lot if your current job is local. You are also now spending an additional 3 hours "on the job" that you are not getting paid for in the form of commute time. 

Ask what exactly their benefit package contains and what they contribute to your 401K and compare it with what you may be getting at your current company. 

If the job does sound interesting and you want to work there but the pay won't make sense, make a counter offer. You have the upper hand if you are already employed at a job you like in that you really don't have much to lose.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 11, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> $0.48 comes out to a little more than $1,000 per year assuming a normal schedule and no OT. On its face that may seem good but you also have to deduct gas milage increase, increased frequency of oil changes, and additional wear and tear on your car. Now that $1,000 is cut down by a lot if your current job is local. You are also now spending an additional 3 hours "on the job" that you are not getting paid for in the form of commute time.
> 
> Ask what exactly their benefit package contains and what they contribute to your 401K and compare it with what you may be getting at your current company.
> 
> If the job does sound interesting and you want to work there but the pay won't make sense, make a counter offer. You have the upper hand if you are already employed at a job you like in that you really don't have much to lose.



The only real reason I want the job is for 911. I get an all you can eat buffet of OT here (except whet Rona affected and that's over) and most places apparently don't offer that even if they say OT is available. That might mean 1 shift a week.

For driving all the way out there, yeah ... it doesn't really seem worth it.

If they or anyone else gets that Cypress Creek contract, I might go to them. If by any means AMR gets it, that is just icing on top.

I just honestly am happy at my job. And that's kinda weird 😅. I worked hard to get where I am and it's only up from here. 

A lot of people say 911 isn't all that.  But the bug bites hard when you never get to run hot or feel like a real EMT. I just need to get that 'being out there" out of my system.

I'm the kind of person who wants to touch the wet paint after seeing the sign.  If a button said it will shock me if I push it, I would be very tempted to push it just to see. They really cannot understand my craving to experience more and to learn with my own two hands. Not just hear from older guys who mellowed out.

I am happy with my job but I feel like I'm jogging in place.  I'm still learning. I still have great shifts and stuff.

For better or for worse I'll never be satisfied with being told how 911 isn't real all that cool, exciting, important, whatever they say to downplay it. I need to experience it firsthand and make my own decisions.

And it's hard waiting for an opportunity that isn't unreasonable or puts me at a disadvantage.

I think I know my answer.  I'm better off here and short of death or dismemberment, it will still be there. I just need to keep my ear to the ground.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 11, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> The only real reason I want the job is for 911.



Take it from someone who has set themselves up for the future. It’s not only about 911 and pay. Retirement and benefits is what makes or breaks a place.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 11, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Take it from someone who has set themselves up for the future. It’s not only about 911 and pay. Retirement and benefits is what makes or breaks a place.



Those are factors. But both offer the same 401K match. They both offer health insurance and other benefits (that I'll have to closely compare)

I get free ground transport for me and anyone in my immediate family in the Houston area. I think I get free life flight too cause the GMR/AMR fight brand now shows up as an additional benefit after the merger.

I don't plan on needing it though


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 11, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Those are factors. But both offer the same 401K match. They both offer health insurance and other benefits (that I'll have to closely compare)
> 
> I get free ground transport for me and anyone in my immediate family in the Houston area. I think I get free life flight too cause the GMR/AMR fight brand now shows up as an additional benefit after the merger.
> 
> I don't plan on needing it though


AMR will likely still try to bill your immediate family. One of our medic's fathers was transported a year ago for chest pain and they billed him. It took our local management going to corporate and fighting and eventually saying "well then we will just give him a 99% discount and what his insurance paid will be considered final payment". HEMS is all going to depend on what company flies you.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 11, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 5021



O+


----------



## Peak (Jun 12, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> The only real reason I want the job is for 911.



911 isn’t all that it’s cracked up to be, it is mostly shenanigans and BS calls.

I also think that 911 is what brought most people into EMS in the first place. If all we cared about was pay and benefits it would have been much wiser to have gone into another profession.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 12, 2020)

Peak said:


> 911 isn’t all that it’s cracked up to be, it is mostly shenanigans and BS calls.
> 
> I also think that 911 is what brought most people into EMS in the first place. If all we cared about was pay and benefits it would have been much wiser to have gone into another profession.



*sigh*


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 12, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> *sigh*



You'll find out soon enough young padawan.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 12, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> You'll find out soon enough young padawan.



That's exactly why I need to learn for myself.  I can't experience someone else's life like that


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 12, 2020)

911 is why I stay in EMS.


----------



## Seirende (Jun 12, 2020)

Fatigue is my constant enemy


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 12, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Financially I think we’re ok to pull that plug once we move into a bigger house. Payment plans are a thing as well.
> 
> It’d be a worthwhile investment for me. I think it will also slowly segue into me canceling my gym membership. Perhaps a silver lining of sorts for me from all of this.


Thats true, I've actually used those a few times lately. Just not sure if Rogue does that. As much as a good rack and barbell set cost, it would definitely make it easier to manage.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 13, 2020)

So I'm sitting in the dock at the customer's warehouse in southwest Florida, watching the SpaceX launch on Youtube.  Look out my window about 45 seconds after liftoff and I could see the Falcon 9 engine plume for about 2 seconds just as it was going supersonic.  Keep in mind I was over 150 miles away from Cape Canaveral.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jun 13, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Welp, I am doing all the EMS ordering for the department now. Send help.



I found out  quickly to learn the main players in the supply chain.  The less people involved the better.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 13, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Thats true, I've actually used those a few times lately. Just not sure if Rogue does that. As much as a good rack and barbell set cost, it would definitely make it easier to manage.


For sure. Gyms are opening up out West. My particular chain has not yet.

I think it’s gonna be mostly for the aquatics for me, and whatever machines/ racks I can’t fit in my garage. I’m not a fan of being timed for my workouts, or scheduling appointments.

We just cleared out the garage and made room for the current essentials. It doesn’t look too shabby thus far, if I don’t mind saying so myself.


----------



## Seirende (Jun 13, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I think it’s gonna be mostly for the aquatics for me



Lakes are free


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 13, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Lakes are free


Haha, true. So is the Pacific Ocean for that matter. Logistically, with small kids, it makes 
it easier to 2 for 1 at the gym with a pool. 

Plus, I’ve seen about every lake in my area from an aerial view. Hard pass. I prefer not to grow a vestigial tail.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 13, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Haha, true. So is the Pacific Ocean for that matter. Logistically, with small kids, it makes
> it easier to 2 for 1 at the gym with a pool.
> 
> Plus, I’ve seen about every lake in my area from an aerial view. Hard pass. I prefer not to grow a vestigial tail.


Or become food for something in the ocean.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 13, 2020)

3 bari calls back to back yesterday.  Oof I'm sore. Manual gurney apparently had a malfunction yesterday as it came out of the truck. Nobody was hurt,  but we did swap out the gurney. I guess the handle got stuck in the unlock position.  I was on the legs so I didn't see what happened.  But we had plenty of people and just had to adjust again.

The last call was a complete crapshow.

This lady was labeled 375 but she was over 400. We had 3 crews on scene and could not get her into her narrow stair and narrow hall second narrow floor apartment into a small room. We had to call for mutual aid from 911 and the FD. Luckily they had a man sack and even then by the time we got her into the apartment and on the bed you could hear the sound of a dozen people just breathing hard.

We had to wait a long time for the 3rd crew and then we came to the conclusion even we did not have the resources to get her upstairs safely

She had accused hospital of attempted and threatened rape. I have no idea how true these accusations are, but I believe she believed them. So instead of riding with my partner to the home, I went with her and the female provider that was primary so nothing could be said of us.  She talked about lawsuits half the time.

She says she had to quit nursing school.  So whenever we said anything, she'd bring up her unfinished schooling.

While we prepared to unload her and we went to go get entry to the apartment (before we realized she was on the second floor due to her confusion of where she lived. We were told it was first floor), she called 911 because a car was parked in a handicap spot her ex fiance uses.

She wanted us to talk to them about the offending car. I told them there was no emergency and even checked the cars. They had placards and were legally parked, told then to cancel and not to send anyone.

I got her key and knocked on the door loudly like 3 times.  No answer.  It was not a good complex to be in and I couldn't be sure if anyone was home. Her answers weren't really very well put together. I entered the pitch black apartment and for the first time yelled "EMS" as it felt like a good thing to say. I turned in the few lights that worked and cleared the apartment with another crew member. That part of going intrusion the dark hoping you don't startle anyone was a little... jumpy? I was 100% focused on safety for that one.  Am I being overboard?

She was also upset we couldn't just easily pick get up and take he in. The gray slide sheet we had was fine for gurney to bed vise versa but not for actual weight bearing. It wasn't going to hold her if we carried her with it. Hence getting extra help from 911/FD. She asked why we thought we was too big to du that if her sugar was low. She hasn't eaten in 3 days, she said.

She said she was in her own feces because they wouldn't bathe her at the hospital.  Hospital said she wouldn't let them.

She would talk about how she was grateful to God but then start cussing at us for taking things slow and anything that happened. She says she was nauseated and dizzy, but then refused Zofran. She later took it and felt better.  But then she said she felt like she was going to have a seizure but at the mention of a hospital she was suddenly feeling better and not seizure like.

He ex fiance that lived with her took too long to get over and she was mad that he'd apparently eaten and she hadn't. But she said due to a black tube down her mouth (H&P had nothing on this) she couldn't eat because he throat and mouth hurt too much. But in the ambulance she was getting her aunt to get her whataburger. She called him her husband but when she got mad at him for going to park the car or whatever, but she would yell about how lazy he was and selfish and scream that's why she's single and didn't marry him.

He honestly.... got a little upset because how she treated him and had to go take a walk. I only was with them for a few hours.  He was mostly chipper and patient and calm except for one incident.

By the end of the night we'd been on that call for hours in the hot humid air

I got elbowed in the face by the 911 crew, my glasses were hanging off my face until we got everything situated. Her cellulitis on her posterior was weeping and I wasn't going to go contaminate everything.

When we finally got her on the bed, she wanted to be prone. On her posterior was a wound that looked like pink smooth flesh, maybe like a hernia or an avulsion of sorts near her anus. Maybe a hemorrhoid? It was just aggressively oozing fluid. The primary on the call almost puked but I rate it a 2/10 on gore severity.

She refused going back to the hospital for anything.

We were happy to leave.

Even all that said, there's nowhere else I'd rather be than on an ambulance.

Two phrases came out of this day.

"A disturbance in the scene safety", meaning your EMS spidey senses for certain or possibly danger are going off.

Such as when we tried lifting with 3 crews and then we decided to put her back on the gurney.  She didn't want to go back on but we couldn't carry her to her apartment like that. 

And "Waffle house effort/vibe/mood/quality". Very low effort, low quality things, no hustle, etc.  Or when things are bleak and craprastic.

When people aren't even trying anymore

"That's very waffle house effort of you"

"Ah, giving that waffle house effort, I see"

"Mmm. Look at this.  Waffle house mood"

Edit: Also.  I noticed more and more I'm speaking up, taking charge, offering suggestions, calming people down.  Things need to be done and others aren't stepping up. Our I see something potentially bad and I commucate, verbalize the plan, make sure everyone knows what we're doing and that they're ready to execute the plan.  Such as when the 5 crews assembled (one of our crews left when FD and 911 got there), I made the suggestion to move the gurney to have it lined up with the stairs so we wouldn't be akwardky pivoting. The supervisor of the 911 crew agreed with my plan and we moved to do that. It felt a little good to hear her listen to my idea and agree.  It helped make things smoother up the stairs for sure 

It was a very cool experience that we got to work with a 911 crew.  That was my first time.  We all communicated and stuff. Well oiled machine even though none of us even had met before.

The primary crew I guess didn't check their bag because they couldn't find their PO zofran so I immediately grabbed mine. After the call I showed him where his was after I realized where his might have been.  He also did not know the truck had a winch. Etc. 

Even among people who have done this job for years or longer The me, I find myself noticing things they never knew about. Things they never bothered to question or learn. It's kind of weird but it makes me realize even in IFT you need to keep your mind sharp and not get complacent. .


----------



## Seirende (Jun 13, 2020)

Wall of text alert


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 13, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Wall of text alert



I thought y'all should know that's SOP for me. As long as I'm still active everyone plays forum roulette.


----------



## Seirende (Jun 13, 2020)

Do I want to keep living? No, no I do not. But I will.


----------



## Seirende (Jun 14, 2020)

I called 911 today after failing at my usual coping strategy of finding reasons that it's a bad time to kill myself. A crisis-trained officer came out. It went really well. Honestly he might have gotten better mental health crisis training as a LEO than I did as a medic from what he described.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 14, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I called 911 today after failing at my usual coping strategy of finding reasons that it's a bad time to kill myself. A crisis-trained officer came out. It went really well. Honestly he might have gotten better mental health crisis training as a LEO than I did as a medic from what he described.


Glad he was able to help you in your time of crisis.


----------



## Seirende (Jun 14, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Glad he was able to help you in one of your times of crisis.



Fixed it for you


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 14, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Fixed it for you


One crisis at a time is easier to deal with than many.


----------



## Seirende (Jun 14, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> One crisis at a time is easier to deal with than many.



'Tis true


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 14, 2020)

During EMT school I was having a tough time at work, studying, at home, etc.  I didn't feel like I should use the resources for first responseders since I wasn't even certed yet. Y'all have heard some of the stuff I've dealt with. Code Green campaign. They didn't answer and I took it as a sign that maybe these really were my problems to deal with. Then a minute later, a guy called me.  It was a FF with code green. He listened and listened and listened though my tears and upset. I didn't feel like I wasn't good enough or shouldn't have called.  He was very patient and understanding and gave good advice. 

Sometimes you just need a listener


----------



## Seirende (Jun 15, 2020)

I have my initial physical therapy appointment today


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm picking up an extra shift


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 15, 2020)

I’m on day 1/9


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 15, 2020)

Volunteering as tribute so I don’t get mandated...


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 15, 2020)

So the imploding cypress creek is now offering volunteer positions and I dunno.  I'm hoping to start medic school on the fall and get another falcon.  I don't know how much time I'll have...

Plus I don't want to work for free.


----------



## Seirende (Jun 15, 2020)

You're a falconer?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 15, 2020)

Seirende said:


> You're a falconer?



🔔 🔔 🔔


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 15, 2020)

Tail end of a 36hr with 3.5hrs to go. I think I can make it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 15, 2020)

luke_31 said:


> Tail end of a 36hr with 3.5hrs to go. I think I can make it.



I believe in you but know your limits.  Don't be afraid to speak up.  BSI scene safe includes providet exhaustion. 👍


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 15, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> So the imploding cypress creek is now offering volunteer positions and I dunno.  I'm hoping to start medic school on the fall and get another falcon.  I don't know how much time I'll have...
> 
> Plus I don't want to work for free.


Those are not functional crew positions. You’re “credentialed” as an EMT-B, and you are allowed to touch patients, but you cannot tech a patient as a lead provider and you can’t drive unless you go through Evoc, so you’re basically a student third rider. Sure, you’re getting a first-hand 911 experience, but it’s not a job or even a particularly serious commitment.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 15, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I believe in you but know your limits.  Don't be afraid to speak up.  BSI scene safe includes providet exhaustion. 👍


Oh, the optimism of youth lol...

most employers functionally disagree with this assertion and actively work to stamp it out. Heresy, it is called.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 15, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> Oh, the optimism of youth lol...
> 
> most employers functionally disagree with this assertion and actively work to stamp it out. Heresy, it is called.



Am I... wrong?

...?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 15, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Am I... wrong?
> 
> ...?


With some employers, yes. If you sign up for a 36 or 48 hour shift and you are unable to finish the shift, it will lead to a write up. Crew fatigue hasn’t been adopted by a decent amount of ground agencies. Some of the ones who have adopted it have only done it partially. 

So if you called dispatch/supervisor the best you would get is “we will put a second unit up there and you guys will be second in for calls but the first in unit can be moved outside your area. 

Heck, some of our local fire stations who run stand up 48, 72, 96 hour shifts don’t have any sort of fatigue policy and you are expected to be able to deal with it.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 15, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Heck, some of our local fire stations who run stand up 48, 72, 96 hour shifts don’t have any sort of fatigue policy and you are expected to be able to deal with it.



My old station averaged 40-70 calls in a 72 hour shift. Most I’ve done in a 24 hour period was 26 calls.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 15, 2020)

I love having the ability to call crew rest.


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 15, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Am I... wrong?
> 
> ...?


Most places don’t have fatigue policies. Where I’m at now we have the opportunity to rest if we do t have a call and if it got really bad I’d have told the captain I need a break and been able to take a nap.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 15, 2020)

luke_31 said:


> Most places don’t have fatigue policies. Where I’m at now we have the opportunity to rest if we do t have a call and if it got really bad I’d have told the captain I need a break and been able to take a nap.



Well if it's between me and my partner getting so tired we crash.  I'll call it.  I'm not doing that to either of us or a pt. 

I've done it once before. 3 back to back shifts with a 36.   Sup didn't give us any grief.  If we look bad enough after shift they tell us to sleep in our car or on the couch.  I haven't heard them get mad at anyone for exhaustion, most of us work hard.

We're system status hold right now.  So we'll probably bonus.


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 15, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Well if it's between me and my partner getting so tired we crash.  I'll call it.  I'm not doing that to either of us or a pt.
> 
> I've done it once before. 3 back to back shifts with a 36.   Sup didn't give us any grief.  If we look bad enough after shift they tell us to sleep in our car or on the couch.  I haven't heard them get mad at anyone for exhaustion, most of us work hard.
> 
> We're system status hold right now.  So we'll probably bonus.


Have fun with that. I’ve pulled over on the side of the road before coming back from LDT because me and my partner were exhausted. We don’t get grief for that. Normally happens when we are on the road starting at 11pm and not coming back till 2am or later.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 15, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I love having the ability to call crew rest.


This. Crew rest, and safety naps. Score one for the folks at CAMTS.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 15, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Am I... wrong?
> 
> ...?


You're right in the sense that of course you should be able to call for fatigue, more EMTs have probably been killed/hurt by falling asleep at the wheel than any other cause

Only reason you'd be wrong is as the others have said, Employers with their head stuck in the sand 30 years ago don't wanna lose a revenue generating unit cuz someone is tired or whatever

Some places are more lenient than others. It all depends on your management and how far you're willing to fight, how much they're willing to fight, etc 

Back at my last job there was a story of a guy who tried to call out for fatigue mid shift. The company offered to have him go to HQ, set up a cot, and rack out for like 4 hours and then try and finish shift (idk if the guy was on a 12 hr "day car" w/out a set station or a 24hr unit with a station, or how long he had left on shift or anything...

I do know the drama came when instead of just going to HQ to rack put, he apparently argued to just go home instead, and be done with shift already...

I believe he ended up using a sick leave policy or whatever to go home... and every time a Supe or someone else higher up talked about it, ypu could tell the whole thing left a bad taste in their mouths and they were sure he was abusing the policy, and they told us, "If you're gonna call out fatigue, you will come to HQ and rack out on a cot here for 4 hours, and go from there"


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 15, 2020)

I flew a pacemaker malfunction this morning. At some point prior to contact, someone used the phrase "refractory asystole", at the moment I seriously regretted getting out of bed. 

Turned out to be a pretty boring flight.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 15, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> refractory asystole



That sounds like a term that I as a fire medic would be using. Don’t take my stupidity bro...


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 15, 2020)

luke_31 said:


> Have fun with that. I’ve pulled over on the side of the road before coming back from LDT because me and my partner were exhausted. We don’t get grief for that. Normally happens when we are on the road starting at 11pm and not coming back till 2am or later.


Wdym have fun with that? Not risking an unnecessary crash (are there necessary ones) because we just can't go on safely?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 15, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> That sounds like a term that I as a fire medic would be using. Don’t take my stupidity bro...


Not my words. Intermittent failure to capture does not me my definition of refractory asystole. I briefly thought they wanted us to fly a working code interfacility.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 15, 2020)

Creek, for example, had absolutely no fatigue-management provisions and going OOS for fatigue would result in a “verbal counseling” at best, depending on if they subjectively liked you. If you pressed the issue, they would escalate up the progressive discipline system, because clearly the failure is yours to be ready to work and “it’s only 24 hours.” People who complained got fired. People who advocated for safer practices got fired. People who declined a call got fired. Simple as that...if you were on-shift, you ran the call assigned. Dumb, yes. But that’s the attitude in most EMS. Calling for a break typically puts a target on you from management as a malcontent, malingerer or simply weak. Also tends to make you unpopular with coworkers because they’re having to fill your assignment, taking their time too. You’ll find humans aren’t very sympathetic when they’re tired and missing sleep because you’re snoring away.

And yes, there have been collisions and injuries due to fatigue. “Cost of doing business” was how I heard it. I suppose they felt that it was cheaper to buy a new truck and/or pay off some settlement than to add more resources or change their ways. Truck 75 got totaled on 249 when a supervisor on a stand-up 36 fell asleep and drove it into the concrete barriers. Tore up the truck and module, threw everyone around inside, concussion for the patient...and nothing changed. It won’t, until someone dies on a way so directly related to fatigue that it is undeniable AND that family wins a gargantuan settlement. Or until some terrible crash causes insurers and/ or state regulators to cap hours. Either way, the road to safety is paved in blood.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 15, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Not my words. Intermittent failure to capture does not me my definition of refractory asystole. I briefly thought they wanted us to fly a working code interfacility.


Give me a Lucas or autopulse with the right patient and the appropriate receiving facility and I might be inclined to fly them.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 15, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Give me a Lucas or autopulse with the right patient and the appropriate receiving facility and I might be inclined to fly them.



Loved having a autopulse at my previous station.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 15, 2020)

Also even if there is a fatigue-management policy at your employer it is highly subject to being monitored, retroactively judged and rationed, and I’ll guarantee you that actively/assertively using it puts a target on your back. No, it’s not nice or right or good and it’s definitely not safe, but it’s reality.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 15, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Loved having a autopulse at my previous station.


What's autopulse


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 15, 2020)

I GOT THE HOSPICE PT'S BROWN FOLEY PEE ON ME.  (No iso)

It was leaking in several places and once it started it didn't stop. 

Remember me as I fade away from this planet.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 16, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What's autopulse


Zoll version of lucas


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 16, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Loved having a autopulse at my previous station.





DragonClaw said:


> What's autopulse


Around here the only Autopulse is those of us who wear yellow pants


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 16, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What's autopulse



A geezer squeezer (mechanical CPR device)


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 16, 2020)

I can see why @NomadicMedic dropped out. My man...


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 16, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Wdym have fun with that? Not risking an unnecessary crash (are there necessary ones) because we just can't go on safely?


Being at work was what I was talking about. At work if it gets bad with a long transport we can pull over on the way back and nap for a few to get energy back. We also can switch drivers since we are both medics if needed too.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 16, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I can see why @NomadicMedic dropped out. My man...



It’s a form of disconnecting from any sort of change or challenge. I don’t really think it’s anything other than avoidance of ones own fears and beliefs.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 16, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> It’s a form of disconnecting from any sort of change or challenge. I don’t really think it’s anything other than avoidance of ones own fears and beliefs.


Whatever you say, bud. I don’t even know who you are.

What I do know is the guy is a friend of mine. Kind enough to reach out to me in private—we’ll leave it at that.

I do remember a time when people actually used the introductory thread. Not just assumed they were some sort of vested provider. Either way, cheers. You do you.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 16, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Whatever you say, bud. I don’t even know who you are.
> 
> What I do know is the guy is a friend of mine. Kind enough to reach out to me in private—we’ll leave it at that.
> 
> I do remember a time when people actually used the introductory thread. Not just assumed they were some sort of vested provider. Either way, cheers. You do you.



I'm in agreement.  Sometimes the most civil thing to do is to walk away from the table.  When social presence becomes a chore or too much strain, you are NOT obligated to stick around. You owe them nothing.  Sometimes it's better to say goodbye to what you knew before you curse what you no longer recognize


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 16, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I can see why @NomadicMedic dropped out. My man...


Just don't go the same way. You've also been someone whose advice I paid attention to as I was settling in to being a new medic.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 16, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Around here the only Autopulse is those of us who wear yellow pants


Yellow?


----------



## Aprz (Jun 16, 2020)

@DragonClaw Personally, I would do it. You're a baby EMT, and I think now is the time to try different things out (different area, new people, different system, 911 experience) rather than stay where you are comfortable. It'll be much harder to leave if you are where you are for years, maybe getting paid more than 911, but now taking a paycut to go to 911 or afraid to leave friends or a company you know. There are people I know who at these BLS IFT companies for years, like over a decade, making about the same as starting pay as our 911 EMTs or maybe slightly more. They don't want to leave because they are comfortable, won't make much more starting, or will take a paycut leaving. I feel like they are stuck. It's better/easier to take risks and experiment while you're still new and not quite settled.




DragonClaw said:


> Yellow?


Firefighters

It frustrates me that only fire departments have Autopulse or Lucas in my area. One, they have one or two more people (one of the cities I work in has four firefighters on every Engine). I feel like most firefighters in my area are the worst when it comes to codes. Oooph. My dream code would be me, my EMT, a Lucas or Autopulse doing compressions, and then a ventilator. That would be sick.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 16, 2020)

Aprz said:


> @DragonClaw Personally, I would do it. You're a baby EMT, and I think now is the time to try different things out (different area, new people, different system, 911 experience) rather than stay where you are comfortable. It'll be much harder to leave if you are where you are for years, maybe getting paid more than 911, but now taking a paycut to go to 911 or afraid to leave friends or a company you know. There are people I know who at these BLS IFT companies for years, like over a decade, making about the same as starting pay as our 911 EMTs or maybe slightly more. They don't want to leave because they are comfortable, won't make much more starting, or will take a paycut leaving. I feel like they are stuck. It's better/easier to take risks and experiment while you're still new and not quite settled.
> 
> 
> 
> Firefighters




A baby EMT 👶 lol. Funny, but true.  I'm not even a year in.  Haha. 

Yeah honestly... like.... these "I've been BLS IFT for 10 years I'm basically a combat medic" or just complacent types kinda are cringe. I'm not saying it's wrong to feel happy in your job but I can't stand still.  I want to keep learning and getting new skills and BLS isn't that tough to learn.  It takes some polishing and bedside manner but the concept is pretty... basic. Pun intended.

I've been thinking about med school a lot.  But ambulance doctor isn't a thing and even though our trucks are crappy and old ... ambulances never get old. Yes I say this now and yes I'll come back later and see if I feel the same then. 

The only thing is that I've got an apartment lease and it's sucky to be trapped like this.  But it's also my nest and I lord over it how I please.  Pros and cons. 

I'm keeping close eyes and ears on this 911 contract with cypress creek.  Whoever gets that contract will probably be where I go for a bit.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 16, 2020)

Also, I just realized all this mention of them I probably sound like a vulture. Is it wrong to see this as a potential opportunity?

I applied with them before and they had me do a physical and interview but said it was lack of experience why I was not hired. No ill will.  I'd planned on applying again once they were opening paid positions. 

In no way am I happy that the good people there are suffering through this and my tax dollars are bring wasted. 

In case it looks like that I'm dancing on a grave as it were, or peeing on it.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 16, 2020)

I am sure you've seen my posts regarding looking at flight paramedic jobs. I get paid well at my 9-1-1 job, live close to it, know the people there, and know the system very well. I'm comfortable. Honestly, the smartest thing would be for me to keep working here until I stop being paramedic. I really want to grow and there is a flight job that I think I can apply to. It's 2-3 hours away from me! Also it likely pays about half of what I am making right now. I've never been a flight medic before, don't have CCT experience as a paramedic, and I am afraid... I really want to do it. The main thing stopping me from applying is the COVID thing has made it hard for me to get any of the certifications (NRP and ATLS). They just require it before third ride I think it says so I am guessing I could probably still technically apply for it. I am not sure. But yeh, I keep trying to psych myself out and apply for it even though I would take a major pay cut, lol. I am thankful that some of the members have given me insight to it. I just gotta apply. Who knows if they would consider me qualified.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 16, 2020)

Aprz said:


> I am sure you've seen my posts regarding looking at flight paramedic jobs. I get paid well at my 9-1-1 job, live close to it, know the people there, and know the system very well. I'm comfortable. Honestly, the smartest thing would be for me to keep working here until I stop being paramedic. I really want to grow and there is a flight job that I think I can apply to. It's 2-3 hours away from me! Also it likely pays about half of what I am making right now. I've never been a flight medic before, don't have CCT experience as a paramedic, and I am afraid... I really want to do it. The main thing stopping me from applying is the COVID thing has made it hard for me to get any of the certifications (NRP and ATLS). They just require it before third ride I think it says so I am guessing I could probably still technically apply for it. I am not sure. But yeh, I keep trying to psych myself out and apply for it even though I would take a major pay cut, lol. I am thankful that some of the members have given me insight to it. I just gotta apply. Who knows if they would consider me qualified.



I'm afraid of heights but I plan on getting some flight experience. 

That's far ahead of me though. I have never even given a medication aside from oxygen. Isn't that sad? I've never done any interventions. 

I worked a code once because there was an opportunity and I stepped up.  Not because that's regular job stuff. 

I noticed an abnormal rhythm on my pt who was still on tele and the nurse was surprised. It wasn't anything life threatening but she didn't know about it. I wasn't able to identify it besides a slightly wide QRS. 

I do not pretend to know leads and professionally diagnose them but I'm not afraid to ask. 

I just feel like a fake EMT.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 16, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm afraid of heights but I plan on getting some flight experience.
> 
> That's far ahead of me though. I have never even given a medication aside from oxygen. Isn't that sad? I've never done any interventions.
> 
> ...


You're an EMT. EMTs can't do that much (no offense to our EMTs here). You can do the important stuff like compressions and ventilations. It's OK. That's not being a fake EMT at all.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 16, 2020)

Aprz said:


> You're an EMT. EMTs can't do that much (no offense to our EMTs here). You can do the important stuff like compressions and ventilations. It's OK. That's not being a fake EMT at all.



Basic Lifting Services (TM) was not offended. 

Yeah and the only code I worked was in hospital. There were 4 drs in the room telling everyone what to do. 

Compared to other EMTs that run 911. They've got loads of experience on me.  A basic from NY was telling me how NY EMTs would eat us alive in skill and knowledge and I 100% believe it. 

It's just that awkward moment when "Oh you're an EMT, so you can help me if I get hurt?"....

Well yes but no. 

Do you need to be scooted up in the bed? Is this all of your belongings? Please don't take the seatbelt off. No you can't eat in the ambulance. 

I have never run hot or had a real emergency.  And maybe that's not what makes someone a good provider or skilled by it feels like I'm a square and not well rounded.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 16, 2020)

No one cares about an experienced EMT’s opinion, we eat them alive simply for entertainment and to hear the bones crunch. Listening to them tell each other little stories in the night and huddle under their little protocols and sayings simply hightens the anticipation as we decide which one to eviserate.
You’re about to start medic school, my advice would be to avoid changing too much away from your current employer until that is done with and over.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 16, 2020)

Man this is just the month for gsw's and impending arrests that I can't stop. Only 2 more days until my weekend.


----------



## silver (Jun 16, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I've been thinking about med school a lot. But ambulance doctor isn't a thing and even though our trucks are crappy and old ... ambulances never get old. Yes I say this now and yes I'll come back later and see if I feel the same then.


Ambulance doctor is certainly a possible thing, but you don't seem them because it is the opposite and does in fact get old. Going to med school is going to be quite a rough journey.


----------



## Seirende (Jun 16, 2020)

It was smart of my brother and SIL to teach my nephew to ask for help. An adorable little "halp halp halp halp" is so much more pleasant than a screech of frustration.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 16, 2020)

Well go figure my first confirmed COVID pt happens to be a cardiac arrest.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 16, 2020)

So a firefighter or academy trainee (news reports vary?) Was in a jeep down by the beach and was ejected into some water connected to the sea?. He and a dog were ejected. 

They were looking for him. Fisherman just found his body. 

For water rescue, how soon do you need to be found before you're probably dead?  I don't mean the outlier that lived for 6 days on nothing in the ocean but like in general. How long does someone have?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 16, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> So a firefighter or academy trainee (news reports vary?) Was in a jeep down by the beach and was ejected into some water connected to the sea?. He and a dog were ejected.
> 
> They were looking for him. Fisherman just found his body.
> 
> For water rescue, how soon do you need to be found before you're probably dead?  I don't mean the outlier that lived for 6 days on nothing in the ocean but like in general. How long does someone have?


Depends on injuries sustained during ejection, LOC when entering water, physical conditioning, ability to remain calm if conscious, water temperature, tides, currents, and the local wildlife that are looking for a snack.

Edit: link to estimated survival times based upon water temp




__





						Hypothermia Table
					





					www.useakayak.org


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 16, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Depends on injuries sustained during ejection, LOC when entering water, physical conditioning, ability to remain calm if conscious, water temperature, tides, currents, and the local wildlife that are looking for a snack.
> 
> Edit: link to estimated survival times based upon water temp
> 
> ...


Minutes if you’re a bad swimmer.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 16, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Well go figure my first confirmed COVID pt happens to be a cardiac arrest.


Go big or go home man.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 16, 2020)

Got called for a 700lb patient. Too bad our Stryker weight limit is 650lb because we could have lifted it if we picked up an extra 120lb up front for balance.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 16, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Got called for a 700lb patient. Too bad our Stryker weight limit is 650lb because we could have lifted it if we picked up an extra 120lb up front for balance.


Must be nice to be in that BK


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 16, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Must be nice to be in that BK


Depends if you want to lift a 700 lb patient.


----------



## Seirende (Jun 16, 2020)

Thinking about donating my hair and shaving my head


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 16, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Thinking about donating my hair and shaving my head


Summer might be the best time to do it


----------



## Seirende (Jun 16, 2020)

Current plan is to cut my hair for donation and then shave my head on Sunday. I hope a little person who loves curls gets my hair.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 17, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Current plan is to cut my hair for donation and then shave my head on Sunday. I hope a little person who loves curls gets my hair.


 
That's nice. I've never had curly hair so I have no idea what that's like.  My hair is pretty thick and flat. Generally low maintenance. Just brush it out of the shower and it's good.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 17, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> Minutes if you’re a bad swimmer.



Ah.  That settles it. If I ever go in the drink, that's it.  Don't look for me. Don't waste taxpayer money.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 17, 2020)

I saw a balloon inflate-o-thingy on an IV bag the other day.  The evil sock of a q u e e z e.  I forget what is called.  The whatchamacallit.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 17, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I saw a balloon inflate-o-thingy on an IV bag the other day.  The evil sock of a q u e e z e.  I forget what is called.  The whatchamacallit.


Pressure infuser


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 17, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Pressure infuser



I _was_ using the technical terms.  

(jk. Thanks)


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 17, 2020)

Had to take a COVID pt home today on BiPAP. Hospice. 2nd floor. Had to unfuck the equipment at the residence. Between the move supine up steps on a Reeves and the equipment problems, I thought that DNR was about to become real necessary. Fortunately we got it fixed and she perked up, because I REALLY didn't want to deal with that and a large hysterical family is in the room. That was all kinds of unfun for a bit. June had been a **** show and I think tonight is a whiskey and coke with dinner kinda night.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 17, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Had to take a COVID pt home today on BiPAP. Hospice. 2nd floor. Had to unfuck the equipment at the residence. Between the move supine up steps on a Reeves and the equipment problems, I thought that DNR was about to become real necessary. Fortunately we got it fixed and she perked up, because I REALLY didn't want to deal with that and a large hysterical family is in the room. That was all kinds of unfun for a bit. June had been a **** show and I think tonight is a whiskey and coke with dinner kinda night.



Mmmm. Better than the regretful kind of call.  Sounds like problem solver mode went full bore with you at the helm. Good job.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 17, 2020)

I can't even





__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=169192524602258&id=104127134442131


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 17, 2020)

@Jim37F 

You do bunker coat stuff. 

How can a fly go on the wrong side of a truck or be facing the wrong way, what's that in reference to?


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 17, 2020)

Flys... that wouldn't be in reference to a ladder by chance? Because on our engines with the ladder racks the extension ladder only fits if the fly section is facing the right way (i.e. in or out) and is different on some engines than others... thats the only thing that pops into my head about "fly facing the right way" at least without any more context...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 17, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I _was_ using the firefighter terms.
> 
> (jk. Thanks)



FTFY


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 17, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Flys... that wouldn't be in reference to a ladder by chance? Because on our engines with the ladder racks the extension ladder only fits if the fly section is facing the right way (i.e. in or out) and is different on some engines than others... thats the only thing that pops into my head about "fly facing the right way" at least without any more context...



I think so.  They said it was an auto fail. Whatever they did.

Edit.  Here's the quote "Partner and I foolishly threw our ladder with the fly on the wrong side. Didn’t notice it and threw it again. Double fail"


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 17, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Mmmm. Better than the regretful kind of call.  Sounds like problem solver mode went full bore with you at the helm. Good job.


Yea its just frustrating because it never should have happened. I have no doubt the family is gonna get exposed and sick considering most of them didn't have proper PPE at all and there were a lot of them.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 17, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Yea its just frustrating because it never should have happened. I have no doubt the family is gonna get exposed and sick considering most of them didn't have proper PPE at all and there were a lot of them.



Oh we had a guy.  So we walk until this old burn unit.  We had to get badged into the ward and then pick up a phone to get buzzed into the next set of doors. It's got a weird vibe to it and I asked if this is an oncology ward. They looked shocked.  They're all wearing more PPE than me and things are set up to be more sterile and handsfree. Our guy had stage 4 cancer and was going home on hospice. 

"Oh no" the nuse exclaimed, "This is the Corona ward".

We go get PPE on and wonder who the messup was on.  We were told no iso. We'd never been to this ward before. 

He just tested positive and few hours before and was suspected covid. 

When we get to the house nobody is wearing any PPE or anything. We tell them he's got the Rona and they shrug it off.  They said it's a different virus. 

Can't really do anything about them.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 17, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Ah.  That settles it. If I ever go in the drink, that's it.  Don't look for me. Don't waste taxpayer money.



Most of our swift water calls are body recoveries.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 17, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I think so.  They said it was an auto fail. Whatever they did.
> 
> Edit.  Here's the quote "Partner and I foolishly threw our ladder with the fly on the wrong side. Didn’t notice it and threw it again. Double fail"



Depends if you’re throwing the ladder for rescues or not. Fly out is easier to take victims down the ladder.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 17, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Most of our swift water calls are body recoveries.


I'm actually not joking.  I think it would be a legitimate waste of resources. Swimming exhausts me.  I don't know why but I'm just not very good at even treading water. Growing up, siblings would jump on my bed screaming they're drowning. Had a few times I legit thought I was going to down. When they grab your ankles from underneath and you can't break free. When they're pushing your head down when you're trying to get air.  Or when you get thrown into a freezing (not literally. But very cold) body of water like the lake or pool or ocean and you can't swim.

Just legit don't bother. I'll come back like I always do until I don't.

Edit.  I guess I know exactly why.  But still.  I'm afraid to go in the water with anyone who might think it's funny to do these things. I think they won't take me seriously.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 17, 2020)

So last week the Atlanta DA stated a tazer is a "potentially deadly weapon" when police used it against a college kid resisting arrest but now in the case of Rayshard Brooks it is not considered a deadly threat, when used during violent resistance, and has charged the officer with murder. This country is beyond hope.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 17, 2020)

I woud never shave my head bald.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 17, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I think so.  They said it was an auto fail. Whatever they did.
> 
> Edit.  Here's the quote "Partner and I foolishly threw our ladder with the fly on the wrong side. Didn’t notice it and threw it again. Double fail"


Ah, some ladders are designed so you place the fly section "in" (towards) the building and others the fly is on the outside of the bed section. They briefly glossed over in my Recruit class, something to do with the different ways it sits has different stresses, if a ladder designed to be fly out is placed fly in (or vice versa) there's a (minute) chance the stresses cause the ladder to collapse.

They basically told us the rule of thumb is wooden ladders are always placed fly in towards the building and aluminum ladders fly out.

I'm sure it depends more on the specific manufacturer, make/model, etc. NFPA says every fire service ladder should have a label from the manufacturer specifying which way to place it (amongst other stuff).

They kinda just glossed over that because all the ground ladders in our department are aluminum and they're all "Fly Out" designs so for us its simply always fly out.

If you place it fly in on a drill or skills test, thats wrong, failure.


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 17, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Ah, some ladders are designed so you place the fly section "in" (towards) the building and others the fly is on the outside of the bed section. They briefly glossed over in my Recruit class, something to do with the different ways it sits has different stresses, if a ladder designed to be fly out is placed fly in (or vice versa) there's a (minute) chance the stresses cause the ladder to collapse.
> 
> They basically told us the rule of thumb is wooden ladders are always placed fly in towards the building and aluminum ladders fly out.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Did you do a Basic FFA in Cali before you went out to HI? Our ladders and all depts in this area are fly in, unless for a rescue.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 17, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> Interesting. Did you do a Basic FFA in Cali before you went out to HI? Our ladders and all depts in this area are fly in, unless for a rescue.


Nope, never did any private academy before I got hired out here, tho I would have applied to one (or maybe Medic School) that summer if I hadn't passed the interview in Feb


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 18, 2020)

I don't know how to take compliments. On the job or off

I hate fake ones that pander, placate, patronize or otherwise blow smoke. I feel weird knowing it's a lie and wanting to be tactful. Those are less common.

(On the job example) But when I've put big effort into trying to be a pt advocate or a good parrner or peer or even a good person. It's weird. Growing up it was "You shouldn't be rewarded, complimented, or recognized for doing what you should be doing already or simply not being bad" was prevalent.  And I agree

But like when people take both your hands and really give a heartfelt thanks and genuinely thank you I'm just like 😅😅😅😅😅😅

"Uhhhhhhhhh"

And it seems ill fitting and not professional or respectful of their effort to try and share their feelings with me. (Same if they're mad but I can fix that)

I can't be like "Of course I've earned praise please give it to me" and I don't think that is true.

But I don't want to not seem ... grateful or genuine or like I don't care or something. 

I just like the idea of someone realizing they meant something to someone.  That there are people who help. Maybe someone they never see again but hopefully had a good impact on them. 

And I wish they wouldn't try and remember me specifically or something. I like the idea of an anonymous helper or giver. Seems more special like that.

I don't like it when they try and tip me or try to somehow pay a debt that doesn't exist or make up for something that needs not making up for. The reward is the deed done right.

So what do y'all think? What's a good way to take compliments without being awkward.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 18, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I don't know how to take compliments. On the job or off
> 
> I hate fake ones that pander, placate, patronize or otherwise blow smoke. I feel weird knowing it's a lie and wanting to be tactful. Those are less common.
> 
> ...


That's an individual question that one can only answer for themselves.  A lot of veterans have to deal with the same issue and everyone "thanking" them for their service.  Some mean it sincerely, some merely say it because that is what is expected.  In the end it doesn't really matter, IMO.  I've learned to just accept them as more of an indication or need of the person giving them and respect that.  

Personally, I'm not involved in anything where I feel I need another person's compliments.  I know when I've done something worthwhile of a compliment. At the end of the day, the only person's opinion of my accomplishments that matter are my own.  After all, my opinion of myself is the only one I have to live with and accept every hour of every day.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2020)

Love having the severe scene calls where everything goes super smooth, everyone agrees on treatment plans, and your follow up at the hospital 12 hours later confirms your field diagnosis and treatment plan.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 18, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> That's an individual question that one can only answer for themselves.  A lot of veterans have to deal with the same issue and everyone "thanking" them for their service.  Some mean it sincerely, some merely say it because that is what is expected.  In the end it doesn't really matter, IMO.  I've learned to just accept them as more of an indication or need of the person giving them and respect that.
> 
> Personally, I'm not involved in anything where I feel I need another person's compliments.  I know when I've done something worthwhile of a compliment. At the end of the day, the only person's opinion of my accomplishments that matter are my own.  After all, my opinion of myself is the only one I have to live with and accept every hour of every day.



I mean I agree. False praise means nothing and it is a little gratifying when someone feels like I listened to them and took good care of them, I won't lie.  It's nice to know my efforts made a difference in this moment to them.  But how to show that I am happy they're happy it's uhhhh . Yeah.  Uhhhhhh


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 18, 2020)

4 tubes in a week. Trauma season is back in full swing


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 18, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> 4 tubes in a week. Trauma season is back in full swing



Cops. Need.  To. Stay. Out. Of.  Limited. Parking. Spaces.  At. (Especially) The.  Level.  1. Trauma.  Center.

It's getting busy.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Cops. Need.  To. Stay. Out. Of.  Limited. Parking. Spaces.  At. (Especially) The.  Level.  1. Trauma.  Center.
> 
> It's getting busy.


When the police start parking on the roof top helicopter pad is when I will start to say something to them. Mainly “how did you get that up here and how do you plan on getting it down?”


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 18, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> When the police start parking on the roof top helicopter pad is when I will start to say something to them. Mainly “how did you get that up here and how do you plan on getting it down?”



Well when we're dodging cars on the street with gurneys cause there's 4 squad cars in the bay and 3 ambos on the street 😠🙄😒


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Well when we're dodging cars on the street with gurneys cause there's 4 squad cars in the bay and 3 ambos on the street 😠🙄😒


You have to show you are the alpha male in that relationship. After you drop the patient off, drive to their police station and park sideways in their parking spot.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 18, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You have to show you are the alpha male in that relationship. After you drop the patient off, drive to their police station and park sideways in their parking spot.


I actually do this, but because they have a microwave and a bathroom at 0200 and I know the door code to let myself in lol.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 18, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> I actually do this, but because they have a microwave and a bathroom at 0200 and I know the door code to let myself in lol.



You sound like the cops who do this exact thing at the fire stations.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 18, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You have to show you are the alpha male in that relationship. After you drop the patient off, drive to their police station and park sideways in their parking spot.


extra points if you drive a ‘dozer.


StCEMT said:


> I actually do this, but because they have a microwave and a bathroom at 0200 and I know the door code to let myself in lol.


Unfortunately, 7/11’s or outlying station move ups were my only options on the ambulance.

Preferably the latter was at one of our stations, or a hospital.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 18, 2020)

Settling in the back yard with a cold gin and tonic (milk for the kid) and a bowl of popcorn to watch the new scooby do on the projector.

I can usually justify about any purchase but I saved $70 by not going to the drive in tonight,  one more time and this thing pays for itself. Also, thank you Rona for the digital release age.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 18, 2020)

I’m pretty psyched for “Greyhound” on 7/10, Apple+ release. Tom Hanks is a phenomenal actor and it’s loosely based on the saga of the USS Borie, a WW2 destroyer that literally got in a pistol-shooting gunfight with a U-boat.

Also had a conversation that put things in perspective for me. It’s too expensive to be safe, or to have safe vehicles, so meh...


----------



## Aprz (Jun 19, 2020)

@DragonClaw Just do what I do and do the bare minimum so you don't get thanked. 

I get awkward when people thank me. I had an actual COVID 19 patient thank me for my service. She was super short of breath and giving her oxygen via non rebreather mask totally turned her around. I didn't know how to reply and I think I said something like "No problem. This is fun." LOL!


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 20, 2020)

Why, oh why does Hollywood insist on showing EMTs in an Ambulance (often with the lights flashing) picking up the dead body in the body bag? Have they never heard of the Coroner??


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 20, 2020)

Aprz said:


> @DragonClaw Just do what I do and do the bare minimum so you don't get thanked.
> 
> I get awkward when people thank me. I had an actual COVID 19 patient thank me for my service. She was super short of breath and giving her oxygen via non rebreather mask totally turned her around. I didn't know how to reply and I think I said something like "No problem. This is fun." LOL!



I (un)fortunately am not placated my the bare minimum. I know you're poking but I can't even think like that 😅


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 20, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Why, oh why does Hollywood insist on showing EMTs in an Ambulance (often with the lights flashing) picking up the dead body in the body bag? Have they never heard of the Coroner??


And then the cop slaps the back door twice, which signals the driver to speed away with lights & sirens blazing.


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 20, 2020)

It is done in some states. Ambulances transport dead bodies.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 20, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> And then the cop slaps the back door twice, which signals the driver to speed away with lights & sirens blazing.


Kid you not, if I was a cop this would be on my bucket list. It’s the little things...


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 21, 2020)

Took my Security+ exam yesterday... passing score was 750;  I got an  820!! So I'm now DrParasite, CSAP!!


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 21, 2020)

To all my fellow dad’s out there, Happy Father’s Day. Be well, gentlemen.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 21, 2020)

Worked an OT shift at my regularly assigned Engine on 2nd Watch... they were joking the other FF was Doctor Death because they're last shift they had a cardiac arrest, 1st Watch the day before had one... and then we had one ourselves...

(45 yo M at the swap meet who's cousin though he was just passed out, so no bystander CPR but <5 min downtime. Our AED can show a basic rhythm, showed asystole at first. EMS arrives, on their monitor, eventually a PEA rythm shows, hey we got pulses back, load into the ambulance, no pulse, resume CPR, a few rounds get ROSC again, you can see on the monitor they give Epi, good palpable pulse ~100bpm, lasts for maybe a min before bradying back down and re-arresting. Had like 5 or 6 rounds of Epi and an amp of Bi-Carb, got into the hospital with a pulse so hopefully they could do something to keep that going. Of course we never find out what outcomes...)


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 21, 2020)

For ...reasons(?), we don't keep spare AED batteries at the stations, have to call BC to get one, and he was not at all surprised ours was chirping low battery after the last few days lol


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 21, 2020)

I have plenty. Trade you some huli-huli ribs for them.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 21, 2020)

wife decided to be nice to me for fathers day, and washed my house shorts... and didn't remove my iPod that was in the front pocket...  I found it in the dryer... now I have a $100 paperweight sitting in rice for a few weeks hoping it's not totally fried...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 21, 2020)

DrParasite said:


> wife decided to be nice to me for fathers day, and washed my house shorts... and didn't remove my iPod that was in the front pocket...  I found it in the dryer... now I have a $100 paperweight sitting in rice for a few weeks hoping it's not totally fried...


I get made fun of for having a ziplock bag of silica gel for this exact reason


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 21, 2020)

I do most of the laundry in our household. Problem: solved.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 21, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I do most of the laundry in our household. Problem: solved.


I always do mine... she was trying to be nice, and felt my shorts were smelly... which I appreciate... however, there is a reason I prefer to do mine...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 21, 2020)

Started the day with good workout/ run, segued into some water slide time with the fam, then a steak and lobster dinner, finally concluded with a cake the girls are making and some adult beverages.

Now the house smells like pastries. A pretty epic Dad’s Day.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 22, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> A pretty epic Dad’s Day.



I’m on day 7/9 and although I am not a dad I did call my dad to wish him a happy Father’s Day. It’s the little things that make all the difference.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 22, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I’m on day 7/9 and although I am not a dad I did call my dad to wish him a happy Father’s Day. It’s the little things that make all the difference.


It is. As a dad?...solid son move.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 22, 2020)

Question, for the more aduliter adults than me,

I'm eyeing a Condo on a real estate website (Zillow) and I see this:



> Lease rent is $1,054/mo and subject to confirmation w/ the Lessor.



What does that mean? Does that mean I'm paying that amount specifically to someone else who actually owns the unit? 

(Although I'm a little wary with the way OT has dried up due to COVID, I did snag an OT shift that (finally) has me putting away enough on the side to feel comfortable talking to a real estate person, I'm just wondering if anyone happens to know before I actually make that move)


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 22, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I’m on day 7/9 and although I am not a dad I did call my dad to wish him a happy Father’s Day. It’s the little things that make all the difference.


I sent my Dad an Amazon gift card and called earlier. He def appreciated it. Though I think the thing he really wants from me is somebody else giving me Father's Day stuff lol


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 22, 2020)

I called my dad and am sketching out a painting of his favorite fish.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 22, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Although I'm a little wary with the way OT has dried up due to COVID, I did snag an OT shift that (finally) has me putting away enough on the side to feel comfortable talking to a real estate person, I'm just wondering if anyone happens to know before I actually make that move)



Me personally I wouldn’t make a move on anything where I would have to work OT shifts to make my payments. My house mortgage I can make on my base salary check. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Seirende (Jun 22, 2020)

When you haven't seen your toddler niblings for three days and they are delighted to see you and settle right in for bedtime snuggles... it's a good feeling.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 22, 2020)

Father's day was good, mom brought the kids to see me at work. Then I was up for the entire shift, at least I'm current with NVG iterations.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 23, 2020)

Fire gods smiled on us yesterday.  2 Alarm building fire, then a vehicle fire, no medicals beyond just a lift assist, though the EMS gods influence could be felt, we cleared the building fire after 2300, got the car fire at 0230, and the lift assist first thing before shift change lol









						HFD relied on relay pumping to extinguish large 2-alarm Mokuleia fire
					

The nearest fire hydrant was over 2,000 feet away.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com
				




Freaking long lay, 2,200 feet from nearest hydrant to the fire. We dropped our entire 1,000ft of 4" supply line, had to wye it off to 2 parallel 2.5" hoses, 400 feet (used our entire 800ft of that), still had to pull 200' of supply line from the first in engine to us... and still needed a third engine to lay their entire 600' of supply from the hydrant to our hose!

Though I'm betting you CalFire folks thats business as normal lol


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 23, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Fire gods smiled on us yesterday.  2 Alarm building fire, then a vehicle fire, no medicals beyond just a lift assist, though the EMS gods influence could be felt, we cleared the building fire after 2300, got the car fire at 0230, and the lift assist first thing before shift change lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just thinking of all the time it took to roll, hang, then reload the engines. 😳


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 23, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Though I'm betting you CalFire folks thats business as normal lol



If I ever cleared the bed of 4” I’d kill myself.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 23, 2020)

If someone is freshly dead, would BP be zero or low? Would there be residual pressure?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 23, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> I'm just thinking of all the time it took to roll, hang, then reload the engines. 😳


Isn't that what rookies are for?



CALEMT said:


> If I ever cleared the bed of 4” I’d kill myself.


If I did it, the 4" would be the one killing me.  I wouldn't have the energy or strength left.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 23, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> If I ever cleared the bed of 4” I’d kill myself.



What is this


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 23, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> I'm just thinking of all the time it took to roll, hang, then reload the engines. 😳


Haha yeah.... that was less then fun. Even with 3 companies (us and a couple others) it took nearly 2 hours, or about as long as the actual initial operations!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What is this


Hose dragger stuff. 4” is the main supply line that fire uses from fire hydrants and the bed is where all the hose lays so it can be rapidly deployed. So in this case it was 1000 feet of hose that has a 4 in diameter.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 23, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Hose dragger stuff. 4” is the main supply line that fire uses from fire hydrants and the bed is where all the hose lays so it can be rapidly deployed. So in this case it was 1000 feet of hose that has a 4 in diameter.



AKA it's heavy? What's standard girth?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> AKA it's heavy? What's standard girth?


We use 5 inch in my area.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> AKA it's heavy? What's standard girth?


Heavy enough to be a pain to clean and reload/relay. Hoses vary depending on what they are used for. You can have anything from 1/2-3/4 for mop up operations to 1 3/4 for wildland, to 2 1/2 for structure fires, to your 3-5” for supply line

TLDR: firefighters enjoy hoses of different girths and often enjoy sharing them with other firefighters.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 23, 2020)

Yeah we have 4 sizes of hose available. 1", 1¾", 2½", and 4". 4 inch is our Large Diameter Hose (LDH) for water supply (hydrant to engine, or engine to engine relay). It comes in 100 feet stretches (all the rest of our hose is 50 foot sections), and a roll weighs something like 70ish pounds?

They don't unroll easy either for cleaning/repacking, so that's a chore, and yeah, hauling a thousand feet of 4" back into the bed of the engine is not fun (like almost rather be doing Salvage and Overhaul instead lol)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> AKA it's heavy? What's standard girth?


After fighting a fire, it feels like it weighs over a ton per inch.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 23, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> After fighting a fire, it feels like it weighs over a ton per inch.



After that adrenaline wears off comes the crash


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 23, 2020)

Especially when when the call comes in (1730-1800ish, I forget the exact time), you are doing cardio and then have to sprint back to station... and by time you're repacking hose at 2100, you realize you haven't actually had dinner yet lol


----------



## silver (Jun 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> If someone is freshly dead, would BP be zero or low? Would there be residual pressure?


There is a pressure yes but won't be detectable on NIBP.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> AKA it's heavy?



+/- 60 pounds per 50' dry depending on the manufacture. When its wet you're talking 100+ pounds. When we re-bed LDH we roll it then jam a pry bar in the center and have one person on each side holding it while its being re-bed. 



DragonClaw said:


> After that adrenaline wears off comes the crash



Naw, its because you've been in full gear for hours on end and smoked a couple of bottles (air). My last fire was about 2 hours in length and in that two hours I downed like 3 SCOTT 45 minute bottles.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 23, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> +/- 60 pounds per 50' dry depending on the manufacture. When its wet you're talking 100+ pounds. When we re-bed LDH we roll it then jam a pry bar in the center and have one person on each side holding it while its being re-bed.


Thats a common method here. Not too bad for 1 or 200 feet. But some companies made a "Lazy Susan" like device (two flat square planks of wood on top of one another, that can spin around 360°, place the 4" on top and can feed from the roll spinning in place on the ground while the rest are muling and folding it into place in the bed


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 23, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Thats a common method here. Not too bad for 1 or 200 feet. But some companies made a "Lazy Susan" like device (two flat square planks of wood on top of one another, that can spin around 360°, place the 4" on top and can feed from the roll spinning in place on the ground while the rest are muling and folding it into place in the bed



When the shoulders start aching, which doesn't talk long haha we use the butterfly method. You can probably GTS a video about it that explains it easier than I can.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 23, 2020)

Sucks even worse when you have to re-lay the attack lines because your forgot to put the grab loops in.

Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 23, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Sucks even worse when you have to re-lay the attack lines because your forgot to put the grab loops in.
> 
> Don't ask me how I know.


What's a grab loop


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What's a grab loop


A loop in the hose that you pull to give you a predetermined length of hose.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 23, 2020)

Loading 5" is more fun with rookies.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 23, 2020)

A lot of Air Methods people are about to jump on the Keto bandwagon 🤣


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> A lot of Air Methods people are about to jump on the Keto bandwagon 🤣


Yep haha. We have 1 medic and 2 nurses at my base who have some weight to cut


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 23, 2020)

They're getting smaller helicopters?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> They're getting smaller helicopters?


Medical crew weight limit just put in place. 225lbs max weight.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 23, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Medical crew weight limit just put in place. 225lbs max weight.



But that's 2 small people....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> But that's 2 small people....


Or half of a patient in today's world.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 23, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Medical crew weight limit just put in place. 225lbs max weight.


Total or per crew member?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 23, 2020)

Do scheduled flight runs ever say "Hey the equipment we need is going to be heavy and the fuel is too because it's a long fight, we should get RT X and Medic Y because they're small and light?"

Is that a thing?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2020)

In some aircraft the crew weight doesn’t make a huge difference however in others it can make a huge difference. With our heaviest crew configuration with a full load of fuel we only have 5kg worth of patient weight. So if we have an ambulance crew come to our base with a patient we have to burn a lot of fuel before we can legally fly.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 23, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> In some aircraft the crew weight doesn’t make a huge difference however in others it can make a huge difference. With our heaviest crew configuration with a full load of fuel we only have 5kg worth of patient weight. So if we have an ambulance crew come to our base with a patient we have to burn a lot of fuel before we can legally fly.



5kg. So a neonate....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Total or per crew member?


Per clinician. Pilots are 250lbs per their CBA contract. 


DragonClaw said:


> Do scheduled flight runs ever say "Hey the equipment we need is going to be heavy and the fuel is too because it's a long fight, we should get RT X and Medic Y because they're small and light?"
> 
> Is that a thing?


We schedule crews based on their weight (partner heavy medic with light nurse and vice versa). Usually the only extra weight we add for medical equipment is for ECMO, IABP, Impella’s. But there are a lot of times when we have to flat out decline a flight due to weight.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 23, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Per clinician. Pilots are 250lbs per their CBA contract.
> 
> We schedule crews based on their weight (partner heavy medic with light nurse and vice versa). Usually the only extra weight we add for medical equipment is for ECMO, IABP, Impella’s. But there are a lot of times when we have to flat out decline a flight due to weight.



So then are light crewmembers in high demand, supposing they can back up their work and perform?

🤔

I have thought about getting into flight.  49 kg future flight medic here? Lol. 

Even without any weight concern in still wanting to get into flight and get xp on rotor wing.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> So then are light crewmembers in high demand, supposing they can back up their work and perform?
> 
> 🤔
> 
> ...


As long as you are under the weight limit the company won’t base anything off of weight. All depends on your experience, resume, clinical test, interviews, and scenario testing.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 23, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> As long as you are under the weight limit the company won’t base anything off of weight. All depends on your experience, resume, clinical test, interviews, and scenario testing.



Medic school first then we'll see.  Helicopter, I'm looking at you.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 23, 2020)

If a pt is being paced with a pacemaker w/o defibrillator, will that only kick in if they go Brady (relative to the setting) or will it place tachy too? Does it depend on the model?


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 23, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yep haha. We have 1 medic and 2 nurses at my base who have some weight to cut



Honestly it is long overdue. You do not have to be an athlete but you should be a reasonable weight to do this job. We had a crew in the region that could only take a 74lb patient one day. Obviously you try to schedule around that but call ins happen and you can't always make accommodations.

I think there should be a reasonable exception based off BMI for those over 225.


----------



## Peak (Jun 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Do scheduled flight runs ever say "Hey the equipment we need is going to be heavy and the fuel is too because it's a long fight, we should get RT X and Medic Y because they're small and light?"
> 
> Is that a thing?



Yes for high altitude, medic gets ditched on the mountain.




DragonClaw said:


> If a pt is being paced with a pacemaker w/o defibrillator, will that only kick in if they go Brady (relative to the setting) or will it place tachy too? Does it depend on the model?



There are several pacer settings, however implanted pacers do not have the ability to overdrive pace (or more accurately no cardiologist would every program overdrive pacing).

Overdrive typically tanks cardiac output, and we only usually do it to break junctional tachycardia. You can also rapid atrial pace at like 900 to break SVT or flutter sometimes, but that is a burst that lasts maybe a second.

If a pacer is failing to sense it may pace despite the patient being tachycardia, but that is a malfunction and not intentional.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 23, 2020)

We have a 215 weight limit. It gets overlooked for some, doesnt bother me. In my flight suit and helmet with a 1 liter bottle of water I still have 30# to spare.

With the crew on now, we could probably take nearly 400# in our normal aircraft, the one were in right now has weather radar so probaly sitting around 300# and we have less fuel on board to do that.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 23, 2020)

One of these days I wanna be strapped into the front seat of one of them whirly birds..


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 23, 2020)

Peak said:


> There are several pacer settings, however implanted pacers do not have the ability to overdrive pace (or more accurately no cardiologist would every program overdrive pacing).



Anti-tachycardic Pacing (ATP), which is essentially overdrive pacing, is a very common feature of AICDs and effective at converting VT without full discharge

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5442411/


----------



## Peak (Jun 23, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Anti-tachycardic Pacing (ATP), which is essentially overdrive pacing, is a very common feature of AICDs and effective at converting VT without full discharge
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5442411/



Overdrive pacing can be done for hours. ATP is a short cycle, it shouldn’t be sustained


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 23, 2020)

I know I've been dispatched at least once to a patient with an implanted defibrillator who called because "it was malfunctioning". 12 Lead showed that nope, his heart kept going into V-Fib, and his pacemaker was indeed working perfectly fine, shocking him back into normal sinus every other minute or so. He got a transport with the medics Zoll defib pads pre attached to his chest...


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 24, 2020)

Dang, pretty much every day I've had off this last week I've seen our Heli-Tender responding down the freeway.

They only do that where one of our helicopters needs to be able to land in the field (either brush fires where they wanna get the bucket, or long duration search and rescues so they don't gotta fly all the way back to the main international Airport where they're based everytime they need to refuel). The Tender isn't normally a busy unit, but like I said, seen it going out almost daily... Guess our pilots must be getting some hours behind the stick in...


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 24, 2020)

So.  My partner volunteers for Cypress Creek. He sent me info they were hiring.  I have also been invited to volunteer for them.

I applied for the paid position and they're having me come in on soon for a PAT and interview.

This is new to me but they just informed me last time I was 15 second slow on the physical. They told me before I passed. Maybe if I'd had experience they would waive it.

I do not need to redo my my personality test or written exam (NREMT style questions and exams plus regular basic life knowledge).

My concerns are this. 

1) Is the job steady enough with Rona and Creek’s current battle?

2) 24 hour shifts. Are these better if I work less days for the same or more pay?

3) Being a Medic Student in the fall. This will give me more experience and better resources (I think), but can I balance a schedule on 24s and have enough time to study? Might be a question for me, but any advice is appreciated.

4) The whole Cypress thing going on right now. Of course.  

I don't want to get hired on and in the next week lose my job due to restructuring.  AMR advertised they'd keep all the Cypress folks if they got the contract but would everyone else keep the field crews?

I'm at a fork of great risk and reward. Someone please chime in with your wisdom.

Maybe I'm chasing after lights and sirens and I shouldn't be. But just the clinical experience and..  I dunno 

I want 911. I want to have those skills to help people. 

I don't want to look bad by leaving and crawl back because cypress imploded. 

It's just .. ugh. 

I'd had my heart set on Cypress as a student.  But now? It looks risky and not what anyone wants to deal with.

Their volunteers are just extra eyes really. They don't do pt care and most don't even drive


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 24, 2020)

Oh and would you mention your concerns about the current investigation and pending results?

Would you pretend like nothing is going on?

If they asked, what would you say?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Oh and would you mention your concerns about the current investigation and pending results?



I don't know anything about Cypress Creek or any problems/ issues with them, but a current investigation would be a red flag and a hard pass for me.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 24, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I don't know anything about Cypress Creek or any problems/ issues with them, but a current investigation would be a red flag and a hard pass for me.



That's what I'm worried about. I only learned about this in the last few months


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 24, 2020)

My answers and opinions bold


DragonClaw said:


> So.  My partner volunteers for Cypress Creek. He sent me info they were hiring.  I have also been invited to volunteer for them.
> 
> I applied for the paid position and they're having me come in on soon for a PAT and interview.
> 
> ...


Me personally? I’d stay with AMR, use that seniority and friendships and such to best facilitate your educational time. There isn’t a lot of reason for you to jump into Creek. If you’re jonesing for 911, volunteer down at Community VFD in Alief (SW Houston) and actually be a functional provider on the crew (plus I think they get paid per diem or something). https://www.communityvfd.com/




__ https://www.facebook.com/455752241149223/posts/3217545621636524


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> That's what I'm worried about. I only learned about this in the last few months



Me personally, I'd stick with AMR. Theres probably a little more flexibility in the schedule (trade shifts) for medic school. I know some people in my medic class that made it work. I was part time with AMR for medic school so it never really mattered to me.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 24, 2020)

Join Emergency Medical Services - Community VFD
					

Learn about our volunteer opportunities in emergency medical services. You can make an impact with a high-volume department by staffing our front line ambulances. Our volunteers are not just extra people around the station- they are the ones responding to the calls for help!



					www.communityvfd.com
				




Volunteers are functional crew members and it’s like 35 miles from your place.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 25, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> Join Emergency Medical Services - Community VFD
> 
> 
> Learn about our volunteer opportunities in emergency medical services. You can make an impact with a high-volume department by staffing our front line ambulances. Our volunteers are not just extra people around the station- they are the ones responding to the calls for help!
> ...



Increased pay would be nice though.  I already work a lot and working less for more take home pay would be nice.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 25, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Increased pay would be nice though.  I already work a lot and working less for more take home pay would be nice.



At your Cert level, you would actually take an effective pay cut going to a 24-hour schedule at Creek, even if your hourly rate was slightly higher.  AMR Houston pays EMTs fairly well for the area, Creek is less than that IIRC. And there’s the issue of overtime availability.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 25, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> At your Cert level, you would actually take an effective pay cut going to a 24-hour schedule at Creek, even if your hourly rate was slightly higher.  AMR Houston pays EMTs fairly well for the area, Creek is less than that IIRC. And there’s the issue of overtime availability.



Wait explain the math? Higher rate and same hours?

As far as I understand it Creek starts basics at like 14 something. So that's 2$.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 25, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Wait explain the math? Higher rate and same hours?
> 
> As far as I understand it Creek starts basics at like 14 something. So that's 2$.


How much overtime do you generally work? If you’re routinely working 48-52 hours a week, you’ll lose money going to a 42-hour schedule, particularly if you’re getting shift pickup bonuses or working shifts less than 24 hours in duration. Creek’s 24/72 will not change and has very little flexibility or sympathy, and there are only a few 12-hour options that may be hotly contested.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 25, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> How much overtime do you generally work? If you’re routinely working 48-52 hours a week, you’ll lose money going to a 42-hour schedule, particularly if you’re getting shift pickup bonuses or working shifts less than 24 hours in duration. Creek’s 24/72 will not change and has very little flexibility or sympathy, and there are only a few 12-hour options that may be hotly contested.



They don't give you unlimited OT?

I pick up usually 2-3 shifts a week.  70-90 hours a week.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 25, 2020)

Found an mvc. I think she was on her phone and went into oncoming traffic (no other vehicles involved) and swerved into a ditch. 

We were first on scene. She was fine.  But I slipped in mud.  Twice. 😅


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 25, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> They don't give you unlimited OT?
> 
> I pick up usually 2-3 shifts a week.  70-90 hours a week.


They generally do not. Maybe one additional shift a pay period, and there is usually a decent amount of competition for overtime. Creek also maintains an at-fault culture for any workplace call-out or absence, so if you are in class for something that can’t be rescheduled they will both show little mercy and punish you for calling out.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 25, 2020)

So why would anyone want to work for them 😵 maybe I'm not young and desperate anymore.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 25, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> So why would anyone want to work for them 😵 maybe I'm not young and desperate anymore.



Without getting fire certs it's going to be a commute for 911.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 25, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Without getting fire certs it's going to be a commute for 911.


Community is 35 miles away. Literally nothing by Texas standards. You could even take public transport.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 25, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> Community is 35 miles away. Literally nothing by Texas standards. You could even take public transport.



Public transport?

And I thought you said it was volunteer?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 25, 2020)

I literally provided a link to them. You’ve got to do some of your own research if you’re actually interested. And you were complaining about the commute so I wanted to point out there are multiple alternatives.
As an EMT-B, you aren’t going to get non-Houston Fire 911 experience in Houston as a primary provider UNLESS you volunteer with Westlake or Community.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 25, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> So why would anyone want to work for them 😵 maybe I'm not young and desperate anymore.


They’ve actually had a lot of challenges staying staffed.


----------



## Seirende (Jun 25, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> Join Emergency Medical Services - Community VFD
> 
> 
> Learn about our volunteer opportunities in emergency medical services. You can make an impact with a high-volume department by staffing our front line ambulances. Our volunteers are not just extra people around the station- they are the ones responding to the calls for help!
> ...



"CVFD routinely responds to incidents you may hear about on the news such as motor vehicle collisions (MVCs), gunshot wounds, rescues, stabbings, assaults, cardiac arrests, strokes, and many more emergency situations."

"Enjoy the excitement and personal satisfaction of being a part of an emergency services team.  Get to do what others only see on TV!"


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 25, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> I literally provided a link to them. You’ve got to do some of your own research if you’re actually interested. And you were complaining about the commute so I wanted to point out there are multiple alternatives.
> As an EMT-B, you aren’t going to get non-Houston Fire 911 experience in Houston as a primary provider UNLESS you volunteer with Westlake or Community.



Is it common for a volunteer organization to pay people? I thought that was a hard and fast no?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 25, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Is it common for a volunteer organization to pay people? I thought that was a hard and fast no?


Some places require volunteers to be paid in order to be eligible for insurance and workman's comp.  Some places don't pay volunteers but "reimburse" them for time and expenses associated with volunteering.  Some places pay volunteers in order to meet minimum staffing levels or get people to respond to calls.  It all varies by location.  One thing is almost certain though...you won't make enough as a volunteer to support yourself.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 25, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Some places require volunteers to be paid in order to be eligible for insurance and workman's comp.  Some places don't pay volunteers but "reimburse" them for time and expenses associated with volunteering.  Some places pay volunteers in order to meet minimum staffing levels or get people to respond to calls.  It all varies by location.  One thing is almost certain though...you won't make enough as a volunteer to support yourself.



So then that's not really a big option for me.  Besides creek, I don't really see any other options.  But it seems risky


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 25, 2020)

For someone about to put themselves through medic school, committing to an inflexible 911 job with sketchy job security and a role defined as “drive and tech this psych patient so I don’t have to do the paperwork” is a poor choice. You will learn more doing IFT with AMR. If you’re jonesing for 911 you should volunteer on a schedule that works for you with Community.


----------



## Seirende (Jun 26, 2020)

Why can't we argue like British intellectuals from the late twentieth century?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 26, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Why can't we argue like British intellectuals from the late twentieth century?



Because 1776


----------



## Seirende (Jun 26, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Because 1776



Don't make me regret the American Revolution


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 26, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Don't make me regret the American Revolution


I don't make anyone do anything.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 26, 2020)

Gawkers. 

When at a residence, every so often a rando will come by and ask is he/she is okay and what's going on.  I generally say something like "I'm sorry, but I can't release any patient information".

They seem to get annoyed. 

I guess that's just what is gonna happen? Is there something more tactful to say?

I'm of course not going to give any pt info regardless, but I guess this is just the nature of the gawkers?


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 26, 2020)

Back when I worked Compton/Willowbrook/inner city areas, my partner would always answer the inevitable bystander questions of "what happened?" With "Shark Bite".

Unfortunately I can't use that one here lol

A couple weeks ago they had to do a body recovery in the hills (elderly gentleman with dementia had just up and gone up one of the hiking trails one day, was missing for weeks before they finally found him), someone asked me what all the helicopters were doing, I almost answered but our Capt cut me off "Oh I don't know, they must've been training". Later he actually mentioned HIPAA more so than the sensitiveness of recovery vs rescue for not saying more 🤷🏼‍♂️

Anyways gawkers annoy me butting in on a scene while we're tryna work so I'm not too concerned if they get annoyed back by non answers


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 26, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Back when I worked Compton/Willowbrook/inner city areas, my partner would always answer the inevitable bystander questions of "what happened?" With "Shark Bite".
> 
> Unfortunately I can't use that one here lol
> 
> ...



Next time I'm saying shark bite


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 26, 2020)

I always look around, give them a conspiratorial look, then quietly tell them it’s a UFO crash site and they’re doing a body removal.



The press hate me.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 26, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Back when I worked Compton/Willowbrook/inner city areas, my partner would always answer the inevitable bystander questions of "what happened?" With "Shark Bite".
> 
> Unfortunately I can't use that one here lol
> 
> ...


Snowmobile accident would be a good one for your location.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 26, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Snowmobile accident would be a good one for your location.



Avalanche.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 26, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Avalanche.


Meteor Strike


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 26, 2020)

Polar bear attack.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm just an antisocial *** and flat out ignore them. Unless they're right up on my patient that is.


----------



## Seirende (Jun 27, 2020)

Met my sister's boyfriend in person for the first time. Went with just a really firm handshake for my intimidation tactic. That and being 6'4".


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 27, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Met my sister's boyfriend in person for the first time. Went with just a really firm handshake for my intimidation tactic. That and being 6'4".



I have a very firm handshake and look them right in the eye. "Dad people" are usually more like "That's a _good strong handshake_" and are grinning. I accidentally squeeze the hands of small people.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 27, 2020)

Hmm... just talked to a realtor about that condo I was eyeing? Apparently it has a $600/mo maintenance fee, plus $1,050/mo leasehold fee on top of any mortgage I'd get for it, but no matter cuz its in escrow right now anyway


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 27, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Apparently it has a $600/mo maintenance fee, plus $1,050/mo



bro that’s more than my mortgage for my 1600sqft house.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 27, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm... just talked to a realtor about that condo I was eyeing? Apparently it has a $600/mo maintenance fee, plus $1,050/mo leasehold fee on top of any mortgage I'd get for it, but no matter cuz its in escrow right now anyway



Don't forget about HOA fees, flood, PMI and all that garbage they tack on.

But I guess that's moot on this particular condo


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 27, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> bro that’s more than my mortgage for my 1600sqft house.


 yeah this one is like 1400ish sq ft. At 150K my back of a napkin rough math says I should be able to get a mortgage on it for 700ish dollars... but apparently they also want a 15yr not a 30 year (due to the leasehold time left or whatever) but yeah I'm already paying 1500, 1600/mo rent on an apt, no need to add 1600 to a mortgage, that goes right outa my pay grade lol


DragonClaw said:


> Don't forget about HOA fees, flood, PMI and all that garbage they tack on.
> 
> But I guess that's moot on this particular condo


Well that 600 is the HOA fee essentially but yeah.


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 27, 2020)

What is a leasehold fee?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 27, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> At 150K my back of a napkin rough math says I should be able to get a mortgage on it for 700ish dollars...



Depending on your interest rate, property taxes, PMI, and county taxes. My mortgage before all my taxes is 1,090 and after taxes I’m at 1,300.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 27, 2020)

Wish the ol' AMR op still paid a flat eight hours for compliance training. Hours I'll never get back for the seventh straight year and it would appear I have not worked since early April. Will there even be an eighth year for Tigger??


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 27, 2020)

1. Control Bleeding 
2. Everything Else

PHTLS recent done 






😅😅😅


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 27, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm... just talked to a realtor about that condo I was eyeing? Apparently it has a $600/mo maintenance fee, plus $1,050/mo leasehold fee on top of any mortgage I'd get for it, but no matter cuz its in escrow right now anyway


I have a 2700 sq ft house that costs less than that.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 27, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Wish the ol' AMR op still paid a flat eight hours for compliance training. Hours I'll never get back for the seventh straight year and it would appear I have not worked since early April. Will there even be an eighth year for Tigger??


You mean the success factors?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 27, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> bro that’s more than my mortgage for my 1600sqft house.



you live in western Arizona right?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 27, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> you live in western Arizona right?



Yeah


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 27, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Yeah



One of my friends came from the Tuscon from 911 AMR.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 29, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/nGSuZlC


Did this for the partner. He's from Michigan.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 29, 2020)

Okay.  That's it. I feel guilty for lying to my pt. I tell them I've never dropped anyone when they ask.  But it's silly right? I shouldn't tell them when they're scared cause they'll freak and it accomplishes nothing.


----------



## Seirende (Jun 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Okay.  That's it. I feel guilty for lying to my pt. I tell them I've never dropped anyone when they ask.  But it's silly right? I shouldn't tell them when they're scared cause they'll freak and it accomplishes nothing.




"I only drop patients on days ending in Y."


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 29, 2020)

Seirende said:


> "I only drop patients on days ending in Y."



Yeaaaah

This meme guilt tripped me


----------



## Seirende (Jun 29, 2020)

It's all in how you say it


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 29, 2020)

Seirende said:


> It's all in how you say it


I prefer to tell them I've already reached my quota for the month and I'm not allowed anymore.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 29, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> I prefer to tell them I've already reached my quota for the month and I'm not allowed anymore.



😬😬


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 29, 2020)

So the county’s ICU beds are 99% full. I am guessing we are about to see a lot of out of county transports in the short future.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 29, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> So the county’s ICU beds are 99% full. I am guessing we are about to see a lot of out of county transports in the short future.



Our main level 1 was on divert last week.  Never seen that before.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Our main level 1 was on divert last week.  Never seen that before.


The county south of us has been at 100% ICU capacity with all their surge beds being occupied. Any patients that need to be admitted have been getting shipped out to 2 surrounding counties (ours is one). Now that our county is almost full we are going to be shipping to the next county and so on. Our flights have already been about an hour and now we will be looking at closer to 2 hour transport times by air which is not fun.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 29, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> The county south of us has been at 100% ICU capacity with all their surge beds being occupied. Any patients that need to be admitted have been getting shipped out to 2 surrounding counties (ours is one). Now that our county is almost full we are going to be shipping to the next county and so on. Our flights have already been about an hour and now we will be looking at closer to 2 hour transport times by air which is not fun.



How is that gonna change weight limits accounting for fuel?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> How is that gonna change weight limits accounting for fuel?


Can only hold so much fuel. We now have to do a little more flight planning and will be stopping at airports for fuel during transport. A single flight we are now looking at a minimum of 3 fuel stops.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 29, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Can only hold so much fuel. We now have to do a little more flight planning and will be stopping at airports for fuel during transport. A single flight we are now looking at a minimum of 3 fuel stops.


Seems like fixed wing would be a possible option if the resources are available.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 29, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Seems like fixed wing would be a possible option if the resources are available.


They are already being utilized. The issue with that is there are not a lot of fixed wing assets in the area and finding an ambulance to get the flight crew from the hospital to the airport has been challenging.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 29, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> They are already being utilized. The issue with that is there are not a lot of fixed wing assets in the area and finding an ambulance to get the flight crew from the hospital to the airport has been challenging.



We pretty regularly take flight crews as BLS taxis. But the crew going to the pt , they've started to uber.


----------



## Peak (Jun 29, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> So the county’s ICU beds are 99% full. I am guessing we are about to see a lot of out of county transports in the short future.



Our ICU census is so low that we had to close one of our adult ICUs and move the patients to one of the others on campus.

I get the feeling I’m going to end up sent to Texas soon.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 29, 2020)

Peak said:


> Our ICU census is so low that we had to close one of our adult ICUs and move the patients to one of the others on campus.
> 
> I get the feeling I’m going to end up sent to Texas soon.



Come on down. .. the water is... Rona


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> We pretty regularly take flight crews as BLS taxis. But the crew going to the pt , they've started to uber.


We are and have been using Uber to get to the hospital and the patient however we obviously will not use Uber once we make contact. After the transport is done and patient care is handed over we will not use Uber to get back to the airport and require an ambulance, HEMS, or some other form of medical transport.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 29, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> We are and have been using Uber to get to the hospital and the patient however we obviously will not use Uber once we make contact. After the transport is done and patient care is handed over we will not use Uber to get back to the airport and require an ambulance, HEMS, or some other form of medical transport.



That's exactly what I'm saying. 

Cheaper I guess.


----------



## Peak (Jun 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Come on down. .. the water is... Rona



I’d rather not. It’s hot and humid, and I dislike both. I was on the deployment list for Harvey and narrowly got away with not being sent to that dumpster fire.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 29, 2020)

Peak said:


> I’d rather not. It’s hot and humid, and I dislike both. I was on the deployment list for Harvey and narrowly got away with not being sent to that dumpster fire.



It's not that hot or humid. It's pretty exaggerated. 

Where are you from?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> It's not that hot or humid. It's pretty exaggerated.



Yes it is. You get swamp *** just thinking about it...


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 30, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Yes it is. You get swamp *** just thinking about it...




 ??

I turn my AC on when it's 81°F or above


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 30, 2020)

So my Mom found a stray kitten under the neighbors car the other day. Something like only a couple weeks old.

They already have two cats in the house, one is still not liking the idea and has hissed at the new kitten for getting too close, the other, well...


----------



## Peak (Jun 30, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> It's not that hot or humid. It's pretty exaggerated.
> 
> Where are you from?



I’ve lived all across the western and central US as well as Asia. I live in the mountains now.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 30, 2020)

Speaking of humid, the midwest swamp heat has started. Just in time, my wife has been voicing her displeasure with the plywood floor in the kitchen. 

Ive been waiting to finish the kitchen till it was to hot to do outdoor activities.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 30, 2020)

I got the job.  They pay for my insurance 100% and a smidge more than a 2$ pay raise. 

I talked to them about the investigation and they said they they still have the contract for 3 more years.  

I know they'll say what they can to make it look not so bad. But honestly?  I think it's worth a shot. 

If another company gets it, I'll just go there I guess. 

One thing I liked is how I saw them treat their employees. One came in with 2 small kids to do learning modules. She wasn't really allowed to bring kids in, so they were going to let her work on them until they needed the room and then put her in another room so she could get things done. 

I overhead a good amount of conversation about one employee that was really good on testing and stuff, but had trouble in the truck.  They talked about who they could place her with so she could get experience and good training because they wanted her to improve.

Granted, it's only a small glimpse of the company, but I see people who care about their employees. 

It's worth a shot. And if it doesn't work out, I'm in good standing with AMR or can go to another company. I give my 2 weeks, I don't disappear.

This is what I've been working for. 

During the interview, it was more of a sit down so they could offer me a job.  They told me I did very well last time and they missed out on me and they wouldn't miss me this time.  They asked about my falconry and how I was now.  

They all remembered me. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 30, 2020)

Got ROSC on my final pulse check yesterday. Was about a minute from making the phone call. Unfortunately I think I just ended up bringing back a body that will have no life. Talk about timing though.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 30, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Got ROSC on my final pulse check yesterday. Was about a minute from making the phone call. Unfortunately I think I just ended up bringing back a body that will have no life. Talk about timing though.


How long were they down?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 30, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> One thing I liked is how I saw them treat their employees.



If this is Cypress Creek I know of a member on here that has very strong opinions on this. Granted I don't know anything about this company, nor do I really care. 



DragonClaw said:


> ??
> 
> I turn my AC on when it's 81°F or above



Urban dictionary swamp ***. First day I ran the AC in my house this year was 6/24 and I only ran it for a couple hours. The most expensive electric bill I've had since being on my own was $57.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 30, 2020)

I don’t even want to see the electric bill at our base. 68-72 degrees inside while outside it has been 100+


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 30, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I don’t even want to see the electric bill at our base. 68-72 degrees inside while outside it has been 100+


Ours is around $75 a month in Northeast Texas with similar temps.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 30, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> Ours is around $75 a month in Northeast Texas with similar temps.



My bill is about 15$ a month for electricity. 

🤷‍♀️


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 30, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> If this is Cypress Creek I know of a member on here that has very strong opinions on this. Granted I don't know anything about this company, nor do I really care.
> 
> 
> 
> Urban dictionary swamp ***. First day I ran the AC in my house this year was 6/24 and I only ran it for a couple hours. The most expensive electric bill I've had since being on my own was $57.



What member? Rocketmedic was the only one I knew that knew the area pretty well.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 30, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What member? Rocketmedic was the only one I knew that knew the area pretty well.



You answered your own question.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 30, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> You answered your own question.


Homestly I had been given lots of bad info about AMR. I'm sure it varies by operation and some are probably pretty bad but I love my job and 98% of the people I work with. 

I don't want to discount a place based on one person's opinion on it. 

Yes.  Investigation. But I guess I have to see it for myself? Maybe I'm just stupid.  😅

They said per some agreement they're staffing even more trucks.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 30, 2020)

I cant take anymore Covid Policy changes.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 30, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I cant take anymore Covid Policy changes.


What was your company’s new change? We haven’t had really any in a month or so


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 30, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> What was your company’s new change? We haven’t had really any in a month or so


The latest is every patient wears a surgical mask. That's not really that big of a deal, but it's the compounded daily changes that are getting to me. I did a workover this weekend to cover for a crew that's on a 14 day vacation because of ever changing and clear as mud policies.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 30, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> The latest is every patient wears a surgical mask.



So for patients on O2, do you place the mask over or under the NRB?


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 30, 2020)

They've no joke told us to place a surgical mask over the NRB...


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 30, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> So for patients on O2, do you place the mask over or under the NRB?


Today....over. Tomorrow.....itll change again.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 30, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> They've no joke told us to place a surgical mask over the NRB...


That's a joke in and of itself.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 30, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> That's a joke in and of itself.



We place masks over NCs. 

We had one dementia pt try and eat the mask. Like she was chewing on it. She would bite anything. We got it from her before she ate any. We gave up on the mask


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 1, 2020)

I wrote up my resignation and added a 3 page goodbye.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 1, 2020)

We have to wear a procedural or cloth mask All. The. Time. ourselves in the cab, station, etc. only place we can take it off is in our bedrooms. Super lame and highly dumb, especially because were on 24/48s


----------



## Peak (Jul 1, 2020)

Apparently pressure treated lumbar is now on national shortage


----------



## Seirende (Jul 1, 2020)

Peak said:


> Apparently pressure treated lumbar is now on national shortage



Haha was it autocorrect?


----------



## Peak (Jul 1, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Haha was it autocorrect?


Didn’t see that, but yes. The lumber shortage is real though. I’m driving across the state surrounded by forests to pick up wood.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 1, 2020)

Peak said:


> Didn’t see that, but yes. The lumber shortage is real though. I’m driving across the state surrounded by forests to pick up wood.


Yep. Been trying to get supplies for a raised strawberry bed. The 6 plants we started with this spring are 14 plants already.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 1, 2020)

Did the big chop


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 1, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> How long were they down?


Long enough to get dead, not long enough to stay dead


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 2, 2020)

I have been working a lot.  I go to drive home and I try and shift from the steering column as I hit the antantitheft. 

I was backing in a parking lot with poor LOS in my POV wondering what was taking my partner so long to back me.  

I see people getting testy in their driving and I move my hand to the panel to hit the airhorn. But I'm in my POV. 

It's all becoming so automatic.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I have been working a lot.  I go to drive home and I try and shift from the steering column as I hit the antantitheft.
> 
> I was backing in a parking lot with poor LOS in my POV wondering what was taking my partner so long to back me.
> 
> ...


Wait til you almost drive through a red light.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 2, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Wait til you almost drive through a red light.


What do you mean almost...


----------



## Peak (Jul 2, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Wait til you almost drive through a red light.



Almost?

More than once late at night I’ve slowed down for the red, cleared the intersection, and kept driving. And in that moment as I’m about halfway through the intersection I realize that I’m in my POV, and pray that there isn’t a cop around.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 2, 2020)

Peak said:


> Almost?
> 
> More than once late at night I’ve slowed down for the red, cleared the intersection, and kept driving. And in that moment as I’m about halfway through the intersection I realize that I’m in my POV, and pray that there isn’t a cop around.



😅


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 2, 2020)

That's exactly what I do.  I get to a point where colors mean nothing. I DO CLEAR THE INTERSECTION. But when it's 0230 and there's no car for miles there's something that just isn't triggered to stop sometimes and I don't know why.  

If there's traffic, I stop like normal.  But like 1/100 times of there's no cars at all, I just clear it and go. 

No idea why.  I've never had any close calls or anything.  Never thought I was clear but it wasn't. It's just weirdly automatic at some point.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 2, 2020)

Peak said:


> Almost?
> 
> More than once late at night I’ve slowed down for the red, cleared the intersection, and kept driving. And in that moment as I’m about halfway through the intersection I realize that I’m in my POV, and pray that there isn’t a cop around.


I've caught myself starting to a number of times, but I've yet to actually fully commit past a point of no return. Now I walk to work, so it is a non-issue the majority of the time.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 2, 2020)

I just realized I'm going from 10s that are more like 12s to 24s and I dunno how that's gonna go. 😅😬


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 3, 2020)

I hear a raise might be in order for the California Air Methods folks?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 3, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I hear a raise might be in order for the California Air Methods folks?


Yes an no. 

We are getting our merit raises next month. 

The company finally decided to abide by CA law on pay practices since there are several huge lawsuits against Air Methods from CA Clinicians about pay. It sounds like they have formed a settlement on the first lawsuit. Due to the change of pay practices all clinicians in CA are looking at about a 20% “raise” that takes effect on our next paycheck in addition to the CA law regarding meal and rest breaks as we don’t fall under the prop 11 thing that was passed a year or so ago.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 3, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I just realized I'm going from 10s that are more like 12s to 24s and I dunno how that's gonna go. 😅😬


You can’t say you weren’t warned.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 4, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> You can’t say you weren’t warned.



Oh I'm not that concerned like that.  It's just gonna be an adjustment.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 4, 2020)

How do you tell your supervisor why you burned up the gurney?



https://imgur.com/a/RWs3sxB


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 4, 2020)

Treason is the reason for the season. Happy 244th Independence Day. 🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 4, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> That's exactly what I do.  I get to a point where colors mean nothing. I DO CLEAR THE INTERSECTION. But when it's 0230 and there's no car for miles there's something that just isn't triggered to stop sometimes and I don't know why.
> 
> If there's traffic, I stop like normal.  But like 1/100 times of there's no cars at all, I just clear it and go.
> 
> No idea why.  I've never had any close calls or anything.  Never thought I was clear but it wasn't. It's just weirdly automatic at some point.



That’s concerning...


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 4, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> That’s concerning...



Are you gonna arrest me cause I've accidentally gone through a red light like 3 times? In a completely empty intersection. 

Like everyone else here does apparently?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 4, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Are you gonna arrest me cause I've accidentally gone through a red light like 3 times? In a completely empty intersection.
> 
> Like everyone else here does apparently?


I’m confused. If I remember correctly not to long ago you were saying that you have never ran “hot” with lights and sirens before and that you were also on a transfer only truck. On transfers only the amount of times you run hot is very very limited


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 4, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I’m confused. If I remember correctly not to long ago you were saying that you have never ran “hot” with lights and sirens before and that you were also on a transfer only truck. On transfers only the amount of times you run hot is very very limited



I never said I was running hot through a red.

I just accidentally ran a red regularly. Is that worse or better? I have done it exactly once in the ambulance.

At no point in any instance were any other vehicles present on the road nearby, within visual range. In the ambulance my partner was up front and we were not pt loaded.

I'm not happy I ran it. But it is what it is.

Edit: FWIW I clear all my intersections regardless of color.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 4, 2020)

Another question.  What's the difference of primaries and secondaries? I swear some of these trucks seem to have little to no difference. 

Also emergency start, how does this work? What exactly is it? I've heard of you need to use it, you have to keep the switch on for the whole time you're running from that point.  Basically to EOS cause we never turn of the truck. 

One time the truck didn't start even with the emergency start (you had to hold this button down or it would slide to the off position) and luckily I had jumper cables with me in my POV at the outlying station.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy Fourth of July! Hope everyone has fun, stays safe and wakes up tomorrow with the same number of fingers as when they woke up today!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 4, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Another question.  What's the difference of primaries and secondaries? I swear some of these trucks seem to have little to no difference.
> 
> Also emergency start, how does this work? What exactly is it? I've heard of you need to use it, you have to keep the switch on for the whole time you're running from that point.  Basically to EOS cause we never turn of the truck.
> 
> One time the truck didn't start even with the emergency start (you had to hold this button down or it would slide to the off position) and luckily I had jumper cables with me in my POV at the outlying station.


Primaries and secondaries will vary depending on what brand of ambulance you have and also the year of it. In some there is no difference. In others it will activate everything but the lightbar and in others it will only activate the rear facing emergency lights. 

Emergency start: your ambulance has 2 sets of batteries. One set is for the engine and the other set is for the modular unit (patient compartment). If the batteries for the engine are dead then you will flip the switch for the emergency start which will allow the batteries for the modular unit to power the starter. In some ambulances the only way to deactivate it is to turn the ambulance off. In others you can simply flip the switch down. And once again in others there is a small hole next to the switch where you can insert a paperclip or similar object and hit a reset button.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 4, 2020)

Today just won't be complete until I watch Mel Gibson tear into some redcoats with nothing more than a knife and a hatchet.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 4, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Today just won't be complete until I watch Mel Gibson tear into some redcoats with nothing more than a knife and a hatchet.


The paaaatriiioooottt


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 4, 2020)

Gettysburg is my 4th of July movie.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 4, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Primaries and secondaries will vary depending on what brand of ambulance you have and also the year of it. In some there is no difference. In others it will activate everything but the lightbar and in others it will only activate the rear facing emergency lights.
> 
> Emergency start: your ambulance has 2 sets of batteries. One set is for the engine and the other set is for the modular unit (patient compartment). If the batteries for the engine are dead then you will flip m switch for the emergency start which will allow the batteries for the modular unit to power the starter. In some ambulances the only way to deactivate it is to turn the ambulance off. In others you can simply flip the switch down. And once again in others there is a small hole next to the switch where you can insert a paperclip or similar object and hit a reset button.



Okay. Thanks for the explanation.  Quite informative. 

Why does a module disconnect turn on power to the back? Are you disconnecting like what's stopping power flow?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 4, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Okay. Thanks for the explanation.  Quite informative.
> 
> Why does a module disconnect turn on power to the back? Are you disconnecting like what's stopping power flow?


You are cutting off the batteries that power the module so there is no parasitic power draw.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 4, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You are cutting off the batteries that power the module so there is no parasitic power draw.



There's a battery that just sucks power for no other reason than to stop power going to the back?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 4, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> There's a battery that just sucks power for no other reason than to stop power going to the back?


No. The module disconnect switch cuts off all battery power from the batteries that are designated to go to the module. Ideally there would be no unintended power draw however there usually is. So it can leave you with dead batteries


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 5, 2020)

Someone in an EVOC course claimed they might have a seizure from the primaries. They were apparently told emergency lights don't cause seizures because they don't flash fast enough.

I feel like the rate is sufficient to cause seizures in epileptic, but maybe it's not?

Shed some light on it?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Someone in an EVOC course claimed they might have a seizure from the primaries. They were apparently told emergency lights don't cause seizures because they don't flash fast enough.
> 
> I feel like the rate is sufficient to cause seizures in epileptic, but maybe it's not?
> 
> Shed some light on it?


That’s pretty lame.


----------



## Peak (Jul 5, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Someone in an EVOC course claimed they might have a seizure from the primaries. They were apparently told emergency lights don't cause seizures because they don't flash fast enough.
> 
> I feel like the rate is sufficient to cause seizures in epileptic, but maybe it's not?
> 
> Shed some light on it?



A variety of stimulus can provoke seizures, it just depends on the patients seizure threshold. A higher amount of stimulation (for example a higher flash rate) may be more likely to precipitate a seizure, but that doesn’t mean a smaller stimulus will not provoke one.

Patients also can have a variety of epileptic centers that are triggered by different stimulus. What triggers one patient might be completely different than another.

Honestly a person with an uncontrolled seizure disorder should not be working in EMS.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 5, 2020)

Seizures can be stimulated by flashing lights but usually the flash rate has to be fairly high. That being said, someone with a relatively low threshold can be stimulated into seizing by the relatively slow flash rate of most emergency lights. 

As to module / engine batteries, ambulances usually have two separate power systems. One set for the engine and running lighs (basically all the lights and electrical stuff in a typical car) and the "house" set of batteries for powering all the stuff in the module. These power systems are supposed to be separated except under two specific situations: when the motor is running and alternator power is available to charge the "house" batteries or when the "engine" batteries are dead or nearly so and you must connect the "house" batteries to the "crank" batteries to get the engine to start up. There are high current relays and diodes and such that make these things work. The takeaway of this is that normally you don't have to think about charging the "house" batteries as normal ops will keep them charged.

Unfortunately batteries do get old and they don't want to take a charge or you'll have something in the module that slowly drains power away or sometimes the module batteries just self-discharge if they're not charged often enough. Sometimes the relays and diodes fail and allow power from the module to also power the "truck" side of things and that can drain both crank and house batteries very dead quickly. 

The "module" disconnect cuts power to the module by disconnecting the house batteries from powering anything. That basically isolates those batteries entirely but you also lose all the power in the module. That can stop any parasitic power drains from happening while the engine is off. Often thats the loud CLICK you hear when (or shortly after) you shut off the engine. It's also often a loud CLICK noise that happens when you turn the ignition "on" but before you have actually cranked the motor. Some ambulances automatically do this, others require that you manually turn the module "on."


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 5, 2020)

Peak said:


> A variety of stimulus can provoke seizures, it just depends on the patients seizure threshold. A higher amount of stimulation (for example a higher flash rate) may be more likely to precipitate a seizure, but that doesn’t mean a smaller stimulus will not provoke one.
> 
> Patients also can have a variety of epileptic centers that are triggered by different stimulus. What triggers one patient might be completely different than another.
> 
> Honestly a person with an uncontrolled seizure disorder should not be working in EMS.



This is completely my line of thought.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 5, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> Seizures can be stimulated by flashing lights but usually the flash rate has to be fairly high. That being said, someone with a relatively low threshold can be stimulated into seizing by the relatively slow flash rate of most emergency lights.
> 
> As to module / engine batteries, ambulances usually have two separate power systems. One set for the engine and running lighs (basically all the lights and electrical stuff in a typical car) and the "house" set of batteries for powering all the stuff in the module. These power systems are supposed to be separated except under two specific situations: when the motor is running and alternator power is available to charge the "house" batteries or when the "engine" batteries are dead or nearly so and you must connect the "house" batteries to the "crank" batteries to get the engine to start up. There are high current relays and diodes and such that make these things work. The takeaway of this is that normally you don't have to think about charging the "house" batteries as normal ops will keep them charged.
> 
> ...



Are there any documents cases of emergency lights causing seizures


Some ambulances have a big switch like under the driver's seat or on the side of the "console" and the ones with the lightbar/ siren control both. Why both?

And why don't some have both?

I haven't really noted enough information about which do this to know if a diesel vs gas, box vs van or what to know if that's related.

Is this big switch, often times metal, the one you mean that's not automatic?

I don't think I've noticed any audible click.  I'll listen more closely. And I usually immediately turn the engine over after putting the key in anyway.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 6, 2020)

Most ambulances are wired by semi-skilled electricians with whatever is on hand or looks to be about normal for their brand.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 6, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> Most ambulances are wired by semi-skilled electricians with whatever is on hand or looks to be about normal for their brand.



I'm afraid I see this as a non-sequiter


----------



## Seirende (Jul 6, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm afraid I see this as a non-sequiter



A non sequitur in the directionless thread? Impossible


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 6, 2020)

Seirende said:


> A non-sequiter in the directionless thread? Impossible



I have been tried for worse.


----------



## E tank (Jul 6, 2020)

sequitur


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 6, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm afraid I see this as a non-sequiter


Not at all. Look at your truck’s electrical panel. Then compare it to three other ones.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 6, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> Not at all. Look at your truck’s electrical panel. Then compare it to three other ones.



Are you referring to the.... uniqueness of each unit?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 6, 2020)

If 


DragonClaw said:


> Are you referring to the.... uniqueness of each unit?


If you have to ask you don’t understand.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 6, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> If
> 
> If you have to ask you don’t understand.



That statement is a bit ironic. 

Of course I don't understand so I asked...


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 6, 2020)

Last night was weird. 2300 auto vs motorcycle on the freeway was fairly normal (even tho the Moped guy was going the wrong way on the off ramp, and had like half a bottle of vodka in his cargo shorts...)

Got back to station just after midnight, woken up at like 0230 for an "Unknown Medical" bop. Getting on the truck, putting on PPEs, CPR in progress comes in on the MDT notes... drive off to the scene, we end up right behind EMS, have to stop, looks like we passed the address... backed up... and found two neighboring houses, whose addresses literally skipped right over the dispatched address. 

Cue us, EMS, and PD driving thru the neighborhood trying to find what apparently was a non existent address as far as we could tell. Dispatch reports back that when they called back the only updated info they got off the caller was "look for the gray bike" because apparently two elderly gentleman crashed their bikes into each other? Finally they figured out the call was actually on the opposite side of the island in another Battalion so we all cleared. 

Like I get someone calling 911 and being in a bit of a panic and accidentally giving their home address instead of the actual emergency location... but still, you'd think we'd have an actual address we could find, that amd the 3 am two people riding bikes into each other with CPR in progress was a really weird description so idk

Finally at like 0330, someone rang the door bell to our station. Come put to find a smartly dressed, well spoken elderly gentleman saying he wanted checked out because earlier last night he was cleaning something with batteries and thinks he may have breathed in some battery acid and after Google said he could die from that, he wanted to be checked out.

Didn't want to drive to the nearby hospital because he "didn't want to bother anybody" (we had a hard time not rolling our eyes at him) called EMS, took some vitals, told him thats about all we can do, ambulance arrives, he doesn't want to go with them, doesn't want to sit in the hospital... says he'll just go to the VA on his own on the medics advice, then hands us these little tiny pocket bibles as like a thank you? Cuz he's an evangelical...

So yeah, not necessarily a super busy night, but just definitely some odd calls lol


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 6, 2020)

Saved a life.

Pt was going to rehab from the hospital.  They pull his IV and he starts bleeding pretty good. They don't notice/care. It's getting all over his gown and blankets. It's just going. 

He says every time he goes to the hospital he leaves bleeding and he doesn't care even though it's starting to pool in some places.  He's kinda bothered by the hospital and just wants to leave.  But he's AMS.

My partner and I grab supplies and with gauze, pressure and tape we stopped the bleed. 

He's very welcome for our service. We thought about TQing him. I hear the neck is a good spot. I don't understand why basics can't take ALS calls, we're obviously very skilled. Can't wait to move to NJ and become an EMT-C.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 7, 2020)

Well my ROSC was a whole lot of nothing neurologically as I suspected, but the organ donation team was able to do something. Not sure what got donated, but at least this will help some other folks so I'll call that a win.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 7, 2020)

Today I went and parked in the Walmart parking lot and thought, "I'm not going back to the hospital. From here I either go home or to die."

I'm home after crisis line and cops.

So ****ing tired of living.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 8, 2020)

Well, cue this up under "Headlines talking about AMR you don't see everyday" 









						Ambulance crew discovers ball python in Hilo
					

A live ball python snake was captured near the Old Airport Road in Hilo early Monday morning by an American Medical Response ambulance crew.




					www.kitv.com


----------



## Seirende (Jul 8, 2020)

Well, gonna look into DBT. What the heck, it's something to try.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 9, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Saved a life.
> 
> Pt was going to rehab from the hospital.  They pull his IV and he starts bleeding pretty good. They don't notice/care. It's getting all over his gown and blankets. It's just going.
> 
> ...


You’re too new to be salty and it’s Rhode Island you’re thinking of.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 9, 2020)

Clearly EMT-C = EMT-California


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 9, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> You’re too new to be salty and it’s Rhode Island you’re thinking of.



Salty?

No.  No salt. I'm just having a good time over here. 

(Not sarcasm. Not kidding)


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 10, 2020)

That moment when your truck dies right before you enter the intersection and everything is dead.  Power steering, brakes, the works and then you're able to glide into a gas station only to drive right next to a guy walking to to another vehicle and they're about to fight and the tweaker guy has a big pipe. Scene not safe.  Can't get the truck started and it's escalating. You're close enough to destination you could throw a rock but it's dark and there's pipe man threatening people, screaming, and jumping.

Guy he is gonna fight starts pointing to us. Nice

Last week, One of my supervisors got a little bitter at my resignation and laughed at me when one of my hopes was better equipment and trucks.

Maybe theirs don't land them in hot water like this.

Called police and sat tight.  Pipe man disappeared and we got it going again.  Leave facility after dropoff and there's a bunch of cops going priority one and pull into gas station and have weapons drawn.

Guess they found pipe man.

We left. Good luck to all.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 10, 2020)

Who’s got two thumbs and is in isolation until they get tested? This guy


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 10, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Who’s got two thumbs and is in isolation until they get tested? This guy





May the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 11, 2020)

Was it due to this guy?


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 12, 2020)

Damn, Navy ship USS Bonhomme Richard (one of the mini carrier amphibious assualt ships) is on fire in San Diego after an explosion on board while at pier...









						UPDATED: 21 Taken to Hospitals as Firefighting Effort Continues in USS Bonhomme Richard Fire - USNI News
					

This is the final version of this post. Click here for continued USNI News coverage of the fire on USS Bonhomme Richard (LHD-6). SAN DIEGO, Calif. – A fire that broke out Sunday morning in amphibious assault ship USS Bonhomme Richard (LHD-6) sent 17 sailors and four civilian workers to local...




					news.usni.org
				








__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10157711538072198&id=505052197


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 12, 2020)

Otherwise we got issued new trauma equipment. 5 Individual First Aid Kit (IFAK) and a SAM Junctional Tourniquet.

The IFAKs are in addition to our normal trauma bag, supposedly for "Active Threat" situations where we go in on a Rescue Task Force with PD and do care before dragging the patients out to ambulance staging. They have things like CAT TQs, henostatic guaze (we're only authorized to use that in said Active Threat situations, not normal everyday medicals, for reasons....), conpressed guaze, hyfin chest seals (we have in our normal trauma bag tho...), needle decompression even...


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 12, 2020)

Welcome to Mainland medicine.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 12, 2020)

@Jim37F did you mean to leave what I assume is the address of your station visible?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 13, 2020)

Somebody is going to have a lot if paperwork to fill out over this one.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 13, 2020)

Longstanding abusive addict cousin is finally is getting his comeuppance. He had been terrorizing my grandma. She's been trying to protect him for so long (paying protection money to others whet he's in jail. Taking him to get pass kits for drug tests for probation, taking him places, giving him money)

He axed her car and home.  And I guess kidnapped her? One night she was so scared of him she slept in her rental car in the Walmart parking lot, plus they locked her out of the home.

We all begged her to kick him out of her house, to stop placating him and when he goes to jail, not to bail him out or get charges reduced. He's psychotic, usually drunk/high.

After this last bout, she's finally agreed to testify but still very upset he'll be going to prison. He was already on felony probation. They've made it so she can't post his bail (no bail set right now thus far), he isn't allowed to go near her home or contact her, etc.

The court date is today. They're trying to stack a many charges as they can on him. 

The DA emailed me to give me the update. I hope they throw the book at him.


----------



## E tank (Jul 13, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Somebody is going to have a lot if paperwork to fill out over this one.


Love all the knuckleheads not pulling over for her....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 13, 2020)

E tank said:


> Love all the knuckleheads not pulling over for her....


Being as it was LA, I guess we should be happy they didn't try to cut across her nose to turn in front of her.


----------



## E tank (Jul 13, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Being as it was LA, I guess we should be happy they didn't try to cut across her nose to turn in front of her.



I thought it looked like one guy  tried...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 13, 2020)

About time that Kern County finally stepped up their game on policies/protocols. Added Ketamine, TXA, Acetaminophen, push dose epi, plus a specific policy regarding 911 abusers.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 13, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> About time that Kern County finally stepped up their game on policies/protocols. Added Ketamine, TXA, Acetaminophen, push dose epi, plus a specific policy regarding 911 abusers.



What's this about the abusers?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 14, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What's this about the abusers?


They adopted a specific policy where they will refuse transport to known 911 abusers. They will still respond out and verify the patient is not dead/dying and then flat out tell them to piss off.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 14, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> They adopted a specific policy where they will refuse transport to known 911 abusers. They will stalk respond out and verify the patient is not dead/dying and then flat out tell them to piss off.



How do they determine this though? They cry wolf, but what about liability if EMS isn't dispatched and there was a real call?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 14, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> How do they determine this though? They cry wolf, but what about liability if EMS isn't dispatched and there was a real call?


As I stated, EMS still responds. They complete a full ALS assessment and if there are no findings that indicate a serious problem they say bye.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 14, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> As I stated, EMS still responds. They complete a full ALS assessment and if there are no findings that indicate a serious problem they say bye.



Oh.  I'm sorry.  My brain is at the point to apparently skipping entire sentences I've read 3 times in a row...?

So the just "WMA" the pt whether they want to or not?

Do they get charges for false emergency calls?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 14, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Oh.  I'm sorry.  My brain is at the point to apparently skipping entire sentences I've read 3 times in a row...?
> 
> So the just "WMA" the pt whether they want to or not?
> 
> Do they get charges for false emergency calls?


It is not an AMA. AMA is Against Medical Advise as in the patient should be treated or transported but the patient doesn’t want to. This is the opposite. The patient wants to be transported but isn’t. There are already several places that are doing paramedic refusals. It’s nice to see a CA county hop on the wagon. If it’s successful I can see many other counties following suit. 

They have also shifted a lot of the liability for these instances to the EMS Medical Director. It’s an extensive process to get your name placed on the list and the patients name has to be on the county wide list of 911 abusers before a medic can refuse transport.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 14, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> It is not an AMA. AMA is Against Medical Advise as in the patient should be treated or transported but the patient doesn’t want to. This is the opposite. The patient wants to be transported but isn’t. There are already several places that are doing paramedic refusals. It’s nice to see a CA county hop on the wagon. If it’s successful I can see many other counties following suit.
> 
> They have also shifted a lot of the liability for these instances to the EMS Medical Director. It’s an extensive process to get your name placed on the list and the patients name has to be on the county wide list of 911 abusers before a medic can refuse transport.



That's why I said WMA. I kind of made up the term.  With Medical Advice. Or would it be.  DMC Denied Medical Care (Crew). There aught to be an acronym made.

Sounds like you must be well deserved to be on the crap list to be there.

How much time is this going to save per transport (or lack of, compared to prior times ), or what's hoped?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 14, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> That's why I said WMA. I kind of made up the term.  With Medical Advice. Or would it be.  DMC Denied Medical Care (Crew). There aught to be an acronym made.
> 
> Sounds like you must be well deserved to be on the crap list to be there.
> 
> How much time is this going to save per transport (or lack of, compared to prior times ), or what's hoped?


It could save 30 minutes or it could save several hours if you get hit on bed delay. But it should also reduce the amount of times these patients are seen in the ED. There are other systems built in to have the patient referred to services that are better able to help them such as mental health or public nursing/community paramedicine


----------



## Peak (Jul 14, 2020)

There is an EMTALA term for it: Was Refused Care. 

If this was done in an ED it would be a blatant violation of EMTALA as a medical screening exam must be performed by an LIP.

Even if we discharged a completely BS complaint 20 minutes ago, if the patient checks in with a new complaint we are obligated to perform a medical screening exam before we can tell them to leave.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 14, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> It could save 30 minutes or it could save several hours if you get hit on bed delay. But it should also reduce the amount of times these patients are seen in the ED. There are other systems built in to have the patient referred to services that are better able to help them such as mental health or public nursing/community paramedicine



Bed delay? Waiting in triage for a bed to open up?

Are these services widespread enough to be generally efficiently and available to the public that "It was the only way to be seen" isn't a valid excuse? I guess the county and MD thinks so 



Peak said:


> There is an EMTALA term for it: Was Refused Care.
> 
> If this was done in an ED it would be a blatant violation of EMTALA as a medical screening exam must be performed by an LIP.
> 
> Even if we discharged a completely BS complaint 20 minutes ago, if the patient checks in with a new complaint we are obligated to perform a medical screening exam before we can tell them to leave.



Ah. My third guess was going to be CRR. Crew Refused Care.  

LIP?

Does a worsening complaint count as new? "It's hard to breathe" vs "I can't breathe" count?


----------



## Peak (Jul 14, 2020)

Licensed Independent Practitioner. Physicians, sometimes NPs depending on the state. 

That becomes a sticky question, and depends on their evaluation. It is something physicians have certainly been on the wrong side of the gray area before and either had to settle out of court or have lost lawsuits. 

The hard thing is that subjective dyspnea may still be life threatening even with normal vital signs and a normal physical exam. A patient could for example have pulmonary hypertension and right sided failure but have a normal respiratory exam, but this still presents an acute life threatening situation. 

Even a complaint of nausea and mild abdominal pain can be a tricky presentation. I took care of a young lady that we diagnosed with stage 4 gastric cancer only because she had so many bounce backs at another ED for dyspepsia and we decided to CT her. If we hadn't done that she probably would have been dead within days to weeks and we could have been liable for missing a life threatening condition.

Refusals sound great until you remember how litigious the united states is.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 14, 2020)

Peak said:


> Licensed Independent Practitioner. Physicians, sometimes NPs depending on the state.
> 
> That becomes a sticky question, and depends on their evaluation. It is something physicians have certainly been on the wrong side of the gray area before and either had to settle out of court or have lost lawsuits.
> 
> ...



I was about to ask a question you literally spelled out.  I dunno what's up with my comprehension tonight.

Am I the only one who finds random bruises? Found one on my head today among other places.  ...

That reminds me of a teacher I had. Her son was getting sick.  He was 12 ish? First it was just a cold.  Then it was something else.  They told her not to worry.  He kept getting sicker. It got to the point she refused to leave until they found the problem.  Stage 4 cancer. He lived though.  But it was tough.  He's better now.

And if you couldn't tell, that's the play-dead opossum I was poking with this here stick. One of them. Liability Schmiability.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 14, 2020)

Peak said:


> There is an EMTALA term for it: Was Refused Care.
> 
> If this was done in an ED it would be a blatant violation of EMTALA as a medical screening exam must be performed by an LIP.
> 
> Even if we discharged a completely BS complaint 20 minutes ago,* if the patient checks in with a new complaint we are obligated to perform a medical screening exam before we can tell them to leave.*


Yep. EMTALA is a double-edged sword. It allows for abuse of the ED and it can also create delays in getting a patient to the appropriate level of care because the ED is obligated to perform a medical screening exam and any necessary labs/imaging to accomplish this. Once we know the patient needs care we can't provide, we're obligated to transfer to a facility that can provide that necessary emergent care. Sometimes it's waiting for transport that delays things... though 911 and sending appropriate staff is an option.


DragonClaw said:


> Bed delay? Waiting in triage for a bed to open up?


Or holding a wall until a bed opens up. The cause of a bed delay can be that the ED is actually full and they're waiting on patients to be discharged or transferred to a floor/unit and then the room/bed to be cleaned for the next patient. Sometimes there are physical beds available and not enough staff to provide care, the effect is the same: ED is full. Closing the ED (diversion) to ambulance traffic isn't done in my area very often now, but it's still done and they absolutely hate doing it. I have, in years past, "suggested" that a patient I had on board would be appropriate for lobby triage and not necessarily triage at the ambulance entrance... and I've rarely been wrong on that.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 14, 2020)

Peak said:


> Refusals sound great until you remember how litigious the united states is.


So true, and even more so in California.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 14, 2020)

In LA at least, it was an every day, every shift occurrence to have ambulance crews waiting with patients on their gurneys for hours because the ED was full, and hospitals were unwilling to offload those patients into the waiting room. It wasn't uncommon for multiple ambulance crews each waiting 2-3 hours. 

While individually we didn't see toooo many 911 abusers, we all knew people that called practically everyday, that we all could fill out the history/allergies/meds/etc from memory. And not because they had chronic medical conditions...


----------



## Peak (Jul 14, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> In LA at least, it was an every day, every shift occurrence to have ambulance crews waiting with patients on their gurneys for hours because the ED was full, and hospitals were unwilling to offload those patients into the waiting room. It wasn't uncommon for multiple ambulance crews each waiting 2-3 hours.
> 
> While individually we didn't see toooo many 911 abusers, we all knew people that called practically everyday, that we all could fill out the history/allergies/meds/etc from memory. And not because they had chronic medical conditions...




Were they all allergic to acetaminophen, ibuprofen, ketorolac, and haldol?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 14, 2020)

Accepted by the paramedic program


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 14, 2020)

May or may not have used my tax returns and some OT as a down payment for a (new to me) diesel truck...


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 14, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> May or may not have used my tax returns and some OT as a down payment for a (new to me) diesel truck...


Whadja get?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 14, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Whadja get?



2018 Ram 2500


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 14, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> 2018 Ram 2500


The temptation to get a new truck started getting me the other day, but the whole no car payment thing is pretty sweet.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 14, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> The temptation to get a new truck started getting me the other day, but the whole no car payment thing is pretty sweet.



Yeah... it kinda hurts paying the bank again to borrow the truck month to month. My other truck has been paid off for a while now, liability insurance, cheap as hell to drive, just gas and preventative maintenance.

But my payment is $540 a month, with insurance for both trucks at $214. So pretty much a new truck for under $800 a month.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 15, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Yeah... it kinda hurts paying the bank again to borrow the truck month to month. My other truck has been paid off for a while now, liability insurance, cheap as hell to drive, just gas and preventative maintenance.
> 
> But my payment is $540 a month, with insurance for both trucks at $214. So pretty much a new truck for under $800 a month.


Yea but $800/month is a significant portion of my discretionary income. I'd be pretty tapped out with that.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 15, 2020)

Partner and I want to go on a skiing/hiking trip. Can you ski all year long? Without going too far north like Maine, NY, ND etc where are good spots? Do people ski in the Appalachian and Smokies or just really the rockies? Suggestions?


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 15, 2020)

An extra 30 hours of PTO appeared on this pay stub. I like this number a lot more. 😂


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 15, 2020)

Theres nothing like the feel of a fresh haircut.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 15, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Theres nothing like the feel of a fresh haircut.








Yerp. #FauxHawk...


----------



## Rano Pano (Jul 16, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Theres nothing like the feel of a fresh haircut.


Preach. First cut recently since shaving my head during this pandemic and it felt great.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 16, 2020)

Rano Pano said:


> Preach. First cut recently since shaving my head during this pandemic and it felt great.



I got a haircut in November. I had it above my jawline. Now it's getting down my back. Because my hair grows fast (at least an inch a month) I can't cut it during a pandemic. It was pretty uncommon to wear an N95 before, so if I get a pixie cut or anything short it will quickly grow to the point I can't put it in a ponytail but it's long enough to constantly get in my face and under a mask seal.


----------



## Peak (Jul 16, 2020)

It's been a long time since once of my friends and colleagues took their own life, so long that I haven't worried about it in a long time. Tonight that changed. No warning, the last person that I would have thought to suicide. I couldn't believe it when I got the call, I'm not sure I even know what to think now. Please reach out if you need help, too many people care about you that you don't even realize.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 16, 2020)

Peak said:


> It's been a long time since once of my friends and colleagues took their own life, so long that I haven't worried about it in a long time. Tonight that changed. No warning, the last person that I would have thought to suicide. I couldn't believe it when I got the call, I'm not sure I even know what to think now. Please reach out if you need help, too many people care about you that you don't even realize.



When it got bad for me, when I was younger, no way I'd reach out.  I'd gotten to the point I literally thought I'd be doing people a favor. But, how do you catch people before they get to that point? So many we think as strong carry such a weight we'll never see. 

Maybe it was due to the fact I'd seen the pain inflicted on others after my brother jumped that I didn't truly want to? That maybe it felt like nobody cared or that I was that bad.  But the off chance someone cared, that they were rooting for me? Didn't want to be the person that crushed that hope. 

Even now it feels like if I'm ever down or having a hard time, I shouldn't bother anyone.  That it's my problem to bear and mine to solve.  And that I shouldn't get anyone else involved. Afterall, I'll get through it. Nobody needs to see me like that and I'm strong enough. Just need time.

But recently there someone I've be talking to. A first responder. And honestly, it's been nice to be able to. Even if it's not critical or a breakdown but just someone I know cares.  They'll listen.  And at the same time, they'll talk to me. 

The military showed some success on the battle buddy thing.  Why don't services implement that? Or maybe just match up partners better?

A lot of partners want nothing to do with your problems or personal life, they just come to work and even chit-chatting is annoying to them. I dunno. Probably too complex to do in this setting. 

I'm probably talking too much.  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 16, 2020)

I finally found magnetic cabinet locks that arent priced ridiculous. My 2 year old is gonna be angry when she gets up tomorrow.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 16, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I finally found magnetic cabinet locks that arent priced ridiculous. _ I'm gonna be angry when my 2 year old gets up tomorrow and I find the cabinets opened._



FTFY


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 16, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> FTFY


Lol


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 16, 2020)

Prosecutor called me, invited me on the hearing for my cousin. 

I got on for a minute but had to leave because we got a call. 

My grandma is now testifying on my cousin's behalf. She perjured herself saying he's never been violent and she's not scared of him. 

I texted her saying she needs to tell the truth and we care about her and don't want to see her hurt or killed.  That we are here for her. 

She called my father, absolutely livid about my involvement in the case. She was furious at me.  My dad told her she's lost her mind. He said if that's what she's going to be towards me, he wants nothing to do with her. 

He told her to take him off the will and that he won't be her executor anymore and he even fired her from his company. She did the books. 

At some point she texted me saying to stay out of her life. 

And I am just in tears.  Wrapped up our COVID call and my partner had to drive because I just can't right now.  

And I don't even know what to do because there's not much I can do. If she was a fraction as angry as she was towards me trying to protect her as she was towards someone abusing her, we would have never gotten this far. 

Am I wrong to intervene or to try? 

My little cousin who lives with them and anyone my older cousin comes in contact with us subject to his abuse. 

I don't even know what to do.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 16, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Prosecutor called me, invited me on the hearing for my cousin.
> 
> I got on for a minute but had to leave because we got a call.
> 
> ...


This is something that no one but you can answer for yourself.  It sucks as an answer, but it is the truth.

Even though you have to find your own answer, you are NOT alone.  You have a family support system that you need to use, because it affects them too.  About the only thing we can do for you here is sometimes the most important thing that can be done....letting you vent.

I had a similar situation in my life, although not to the extent that yours is.  It took me a while to realize that the first question I had to answer was the hardest and most uncomfortable one.  Who are you doing it for, you or them?  The real answer to that question took some serious soul searching.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 16, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> This is something that no one but you can answer for yourself.  It sucks as an answer, but it is the truth.
> 
> Even though you have to find your own answer, you are NOT alone.  You have a family support system that you need to use, because it affects them too.  About the only thing we can do for you here is sometimes the most important thing that can be done....letting you vent.
> 
> I had a similar situation in my life, although not to the extent that yours is.  It took me a while to realize that the first question I had to answer was the hardest and most uncomfortable one.  Who are you doing it for, you or them?  The real answer to that question took some serious soul searching.



She is an 80 year old woman who was widowed decades ago by an abusive man.  

She's going senile.

And I fully expect for my cousin to kill her if he stays free when he should be going to prison.

And it feels like I'm not doing enough. That I need to personally do something. 

My 15 year old cousin whose only male role model has been abusive (save one). His father murdered his mother and dumped gasoline on him when he was a baby. He's never had it great and he's going down the same path of destruction. 

The arresting officer pleaded with her to sign the papers once. She refused.  The second time she agreed.  Now she's trying to save my cousin from his own actions. 

I just don't know. 

It's not just a willing adult that's bring subject to him. It's everyone. And he is dangerous. 

Judge set bond at 10K for both felonies. So my grandma can and probably will scrape up 2K to get him out. 

I tried to call her, just to hear me out.  That I just want her safe.  And .. my number is blocked. 

I feel lost.

I'm not a drinker or a smoker but I'll be darned if I hadn't thought of both.  I just want to scream.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jul 17, 2020)

I just bought a propane torch and some steel to start knife making. Hopefully, my first one isnt a paperweight.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 17, 2020)

Ignoring content from some users made this bearable again. Good to see you all again. (unless you're one that I blocked)


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 17, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Partner and I want to go on a skiing/hiking trip. Can you ski all year long? Without going too far north like Maine, NY, ND etc where are good spots? Do people ski in the Appalachian and Smokies or just really the rockies? Suggestions?


Definitely no where in the East, if you are talking about summer skiing. I think a place or two in the Pacific NW maybe. Best bet is South America or barring that, British Columbia, CA.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 17, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> Definitely no where in the East, if you are talking about summer skiing. I think a place or two in the Pacific NW maybe. Best bet is South America or barring that, British Columbia, CA.


I mean in NA. Summer or winter.


----------



## Peak (Jul 17, 2020)

Nothing worth skiing in North America that late in the season. Anything out there is just ice.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 17, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Without going too far north



If I can make it down to TX you can make it up to WI


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 17, 2020)

Peak said:


> Nothing worth skiing in North America that late in the season. Anything out there is just ice.



So you CAN'T ski all year long?! Even in CO? When is ski season? 



Seirende said:


> If I can make it down to TX you can make it up to WI



I'm okay with going elsewhere.  I just have no idea.  About any of this.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 17, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Ignoring content from some users made this bearable again. Good to see you all again. (unless you're one that I blocked)


That is a feature that often gets overlooked.


----------



## Peak (Jul 17, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> So you CAN'T ski all year long?! Even in CO? When is ski season?



Good skiing? Late November to may-ish


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 17, 2020)

Laid most of the remaining flooring in the kitchen. Maybe another half days worth of work laying whats left and trim work, and another day on the kitchen island and I'll be done till the countertop guys do their thing. 

So ready to be done with this remodel.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 17, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> So you CAN'T ski all year long?! Even in CO?



Ive been backpacking at +/- 12,000 feet with no snow on the ground. Late fall or early winter is going to be the best time.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 17, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Ive been backpacking at +/- 12,000 feet with no snow on the ground. Late fall or early winter is going to be the best time.



Okay well my life is a lie.  That's pretty high.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 18, 2020)

Last day at the the three letter IFT operation.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 18, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> So you CAN'T ski all year long?! Even in CO? When is ski season?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm okay with going elsewhere.  I just have no idea.  About any of this.


Surely you were aware that skiing is a winter sport and thus happens in the winter? You are also aware that it does not snow in the summer of a state that would border Texas if it were not for a 50 mile wide stretch of Oklahoma?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 18, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Last day at the the three letter IFT operations.





Tigger said:


> Surely you were aware that skiing is a winter sport and thus happens in the winter? You are also aware that it does not snow in the summer of a state that would border Texas if it were not for a 50 mile wide stretch of Oklahoma?



Ummm. I mean I thought with a high enough mountain you could surely ski whenever. 

Umm it definitely doesn't border Texas, Colorado doesn't.

Edit: I see the caveat.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 18, 2020)

@NomadicMedic have you seen a physical therapist for your back?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 18, 2020)

Seirende said:


> @NomadicMedic have you seen a physical therapist for your back?



I haven’t. My PCP offered to refer me, but then told me it’s usually just a matter of time, NSAIDs, and stretching. And while it’s gotten a lot better... I’m still not back to my normal.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 18, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I haven’t. My PCP offered to refer me, but then told me it’s usually just a matter of time, NSAIDs, and stretching. And while it’s gotten a lot better... I’m still not back to my normal.



I highly recommend going if you have the option. I've pulled my back four times. After the latest time I went to physical therapy and got a lot out of it, despite being too fatigued to complete the exercises regularly.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 18, 2020)

The physical therapist gave me a set of exercises that I can use to speed recovery if I were to pull my back again along with a set of strengthening exercises and some education. For me going was about preventing another injury.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 18, 2020)

My ankle still isn't at 100%. But it's pretty close. Jogging/running no longer hurts, but I can still feel it pulling and stretching.  PT says as long as I don't overdo it or if it doesn't feel hurt it's okay


----------



## Seirende (Jul 19, 2020)

So this is partly what my year has looked like so far. Inpatient end of March. Inpatient early June. Two crisis contacts with law enforcement mid-June, second one led to inpatient. Crisis contact with law enforcement early July. This despite medication, psychotherapy, and strong social and familial support. At least so far no SA or emergency detention.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 19, 2020)

I feel like I'm getting all that I wanted but... it's not quite it?

Last Februaryish I started EMS school. With all my stress and life stuff I worked hard to finished.  I nailed the registry. 

I got a job and I'm my mind I had it planned that if I didn't get 911 right off the bat I'd crank out my time in IFT and do the best I can and learn all I can. 

I also said if I didn't start medic school in 6-12 months I'd have a definite plan to do so before 2021. 

I'm starting a 911 job and medic school. Have my own place.  I'm pretty happy but I guess my caveats are family issues and losing the best partner ever. 

Confession. I've been dating my permanent partner for 2.5 weeks. But it's like we'd been unofficially dating for longer. I lost my permanent partner and since April I'd been picking up on his truck off and on and as time progressed we'd be pick up on each other's trucks because neither of us had a permanent partner. TMI but we're both celibate so nothing funky is going on in that department. 

I know you shouldn't date your partner or at your work but I guess it works out because now we're neither on the same truck nor same company. 

But we work so well together.  I can trust him, we have these games where we try and spill water on each other when the other is drinking. We yell NO at each other when the other yawns.  

He's not too macho to not double lift when the pt is past his limit.  He's kind and respectful.  We joke around a lot. He's definitely a pt advocate. 

We even have good walking speeds with each other. Like we just get along in almost every way. 

He got the job too but had to turn it down due to school not working with the company and vice  versa. 

With AMR it feels like I'm leaving all I know in EMS and my friends. Bosses. Coworkers.  What I'm good at.  I'd been getting cold feet but everyone's pushing to me to go and make the most out of it. 

Never been written up.  Never been on camera (set off the vehicle camera due to hard brakes, turns, speed), Never had a report kicked back. 

And now it feels like I'm going alone and losing it all.  What if our schedules don't work well and we never see each other? What if the new job is a house of horror? 

But I guess what if it does work and it's not? What if the job is what I need to become a great 911 medic?

It's just so... unknown. And I'm a little apprehensive.  I start tomorrow...


----------



## luke_31 (Jul 19, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I feel like I'm getting all that I wanted but... it's not quite it?
> 
> Last Februaryish I started EMS school. With all my stress and life stuff I worked hard to finished.  I nailed the registry.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the next stage in life. Change is uncertain but do your best to work with it and if things are meant to be then it works out. Good luck.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 19, 2020)

luke_31 said:


> Welcome to the next stage in life. Change is uncertain but do your best to work with it and if things are meant to be then it works out. Good luck.



I don't feel welcome.  >:c


----------



## luke_31 (Jul 19, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I don't feel welcome.  >:c


It never is easy. But you’re strong enough to handle it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 19, 2020)

luke_31 said:


> It never is easy. But you’re strong enough to handle it.


Oh yeah.  I've got this. It's just what kind of tools I'll need to bring, so to speak.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 20, 2020)

I need to move onto some place new. I love my job, but this place is burning me the **** out. I'm not enough of a yes man to get repeatedly *****ed at and get vague threats implying corrective action for trying to take a few minutes to eat and just roll with it. Not with our call volume. If all goes well, next summer I'll have my ducks in a row and my 2 week notice submitted.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 20, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> I need to move onto some place new. I love my job, but this place is burning me the **** out. I'm not enough of a yes man to get repeatedly *****ed at and get vague threats implying corrective action for trying to take a few minutes to eat and just roll with it. Not with our call volume. If all goes well, next summer I'll have my ducks in a row and my 2 week notice submitted.



Good luck, ducks.  🦆🦆🦆


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 20, 2020)

(A few nights ago)

Last shift with partner.  Go downtown and go to a cupcake ATM and sit on a bench talking. 

That moment when you (and your bf) see a drunk dude try to fight (and miserably fail) to get possession of his keys and then the restaurant staff leaves. He got yeeted. He refused an under profusely. He gets into the driver's seat without keys.  Staff throw his keys on the ground out of the car window and leave.  You go check on him and he's trying to call someone. He hands you the phone.  They're not coming to get him but beg you not to let him have the keys and he gets crazy, goes out to have fun but gets  plasteted instead. 

You drive him home in his truck and make sure he's belted in and everything. There's an open beer in the cup holder.  We dump it.  He can't tell you the name of his apartment but knows the address but then can't get in through the gates. He is attempting to hop the gate but home boy can barely walk and almost eats pavement over every curb, step and getting into and out of the vehicle. 

He wants to go home with you (we live seperately)and your bf and drink with y'all. (I don't drink at all, bf is stopping period. We weren't drinking.)

You park his truck about a block away or less.  Within 1-2 minutes at a casual walk and walk him to his back door.  His 16 year old brother answers, we explain his brother is hammered and got very lucky he didn't go to jail.  Give the brother the keys and he promises to keep them from him and agrees they won't go anywhere. 

Good deed accomplished.  We're walking back and happen to pass by the truck. Beep beep. It's unlocking. 

Oh no.

Both of them appear making a beeline for the truck. We call out to them, they turn and run. We tell them we're going to call the police if they don't talk to us. 

The kids was going to stop, 23 year old drunk dude gets him to turn and briskly walk away. 

We make the police report. Cops said they'd make contact with him. 

I dunno.  Maybe we should have went straight to cops. When we were driving him home he was apologetic and saying he knew he shouldn't have driven and stuff. He said he was going to just go to bed when we got home. 

I know it's not a crime to be drunk in your home. I dunno. Maybe I shouldn't have called the cops then because it's a waste? Or maybe they made him realize he can't touch that truck and it's all ending as well as it can be for him (amazing he's home and safe and had his truck and isn't in jail)

Or maybe they arrested him and now he's angry at us. 

I dunno. But I'm glad he didn't find the keys and drive home. I can't see that crap and do nothing. We did the best we could. 

Hindsight? Take him home in my vehicle and leave his truck with keys somewhere in it.  Tell him when we get there.  No way he's going to walk the 10 minute ride by vehicle to go get it, right? Had to pass the highway to get there. He wouldn't make it. 

Or call the cops when he's sitting plastered in the driver's seat.  Let them sort him out.  

I dunno...


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 20, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I feel like I'm getting all that I wanted but... it's not quite it?
> 
> Last Februaryish I started EMS school. With all my stress and life stuff I worked hard to finished. I nailed the registry.
> 
> ...


Your dating scenario is almost exactly how I ended up with my oldest child (now together for 8 years, married 5, and 2 kids).


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 20, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Your dating scenario is almost exactly how I ended up with my oldest child (now together for 8 years, married 5, and 2 kids).



Doesn't sound bad to me.  Haha. I'm looking for marriage, never thought a fling or casual dating was a productive or physically and emotionally successful ingredients to a relationship.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 20, 2020)

Been around long enough to know the only thing you really regret in life is the chances you didn't take.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 20, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Been around long enough to know the only thing you really regret in life is the chances you didn't take.



I've done that already more enough times. Tell your family and friends you love them.  Don't let them go down a bad path without trying to help. Don't end a phone conversation in anger, it may be the last thing you say to them.  Protect who you can when you should.  See something say something. Ask them out. Go do that trip. Help those people.  We're not here for a long time, so make sure it's a good one in all you do. 

I used to think a warrior's death was how you died, but rather it is how you live and at that point, any death is a warrior's death. 

I'm done with holding myself back and not doing what needs to be done, saying what needs to be said. Maybe I don't make the best choice but I learn and do better. And I do make the choice.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 20, 2020)

I exclusively date Nurses. It's a tough job, but someone has to do it


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 20, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> I exclusively date CNA's. It's a tough job, but someone has to do it



FIFY

TYFYS


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 20, 2020)

Why would you drive him home?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 20, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> Why would you drive him home?



The intent was to make sure everyone got where they wanted to go safely. Then he'd have no reason to drive. 

But I guess that only worked out so well. 

We didn't realize he had an open container until after we agreed to drive him home and got in the truck.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 20, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> The intent was to make sure everyone got where they wanted to go safely. Then he'd have no reason to drive.
> 
> But I guess that only worked out so well.
> 
> We didn't realize he had an open container until after we agreed to drive him home and got in the truck.



look, a huge part of this business is knowing when to not get involved. The bizarre scenario you just detailed is a textbook opportunity to make it not your problem.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 20, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> look, a huge part of this business is knowing when to not get involved. The bizarre scenario you just detailed is a textbook opportunity to make it not your problem.



You'd watch a drunk guy eventually find his keys and drive away?

Like I said, LE was an option I'm mulling over again quite a bit.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 20, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Been around long enough to know the only thing you really regret in life is the chances you didn't take.



That and all the pain for other people you caused or could have prevented


----------



## Seirende (Jul 20, 2020)

@DragonClaw I think you did ok. Definitely better to give a drunk person a ride home than let them drive.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 20, 2020)

One great thing about having a serious mental illness is that it makes hard to have a decent income, it's very expensive what with all the medical bills, and it's very hard to manage money due to being horribly depressed. It's just a merry-go-round of financial fun. (She says as she cries while trying to figure out why she has a $30 fee on a bank account that she was trying really hard not to overdraft).


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 20, 2020)

Seirende said:


> One great thing about having a serious mental illness is that it makes hard to have a decent income, it's very expensive what with all the medical bills, and it's very hard to manage money due to being horribly depressed. It's just a merry-go-round of financial fun. (She says as she cries while trying to figure out why she has a $30 fee on a bank account that she was trying really hard not to overdraft).



I don't need mental illness for this rodeo. Been trying very hard on my budget.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 21, 2020)

@RenegadeRiker 

Still waiting on that answer buddy. My morals game no bearing on you, please.  Genuinely and eagerly awaiting your answer.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> You'd watch a drunk guy eventually find his keys and drive away?
> 
> Like I said, LE was an option I'm mulling over again quite a bit.



yep. There is absolutely no point in risking myself, my partner or my job to help some drunken idiot. Telling someone to toss the keys in an inaccessible location or requesting law enforcement is as far as I would go. And if you worked for me and were on-duty, and did as you did, I would formally discipline you for taking the ambulance out of service and gross stupidity and negligent, reckless self-endangerment. You are not a police officer, and your role is not to drive strangers home in their vehicles (especially drunken, potentially-violent ones into contexts where weapons are potentially at hand).
Your actions were good hearted, but also really really dumb.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 21, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> yep. There is absolutely no point in risking myself, my partner or my job to help some drunken idiot. Telling someone to toss the keys in an inaccessible location or requesting law enforcement is as far as I would go. And if you worked for me and were on-duty, and did as you did, I would formally discipline you for taking the ambulance out of service and gross stupidity and negligent, reckless self-endangerment. You are not a police officer, and your role is not to drive strangers home in their vehicles (especially drunken, potentially-violent ones into contexts where weapons are potentially at hand).
> Your actions were good hearted, but also really really dumb.



I wasn't on duty.....


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I wasn't on duty.....



then I wouldn’t care one bit except to tell you it’s stupid and you should learn the EMS/public safety salute.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 21, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> then I wouldn’t care one bit except to tell you it’s stupid and you should learn the EMS/public safety salute.



Salute?

So off duty you would be okay with watching a drunk driver leave. Interesting.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Salute?
> 
> So off duty you would be okay with watching a drunk driver leave. Interesting.


Yep. Not my job, not my problem. Not worth getting shot, stabbed or beaten to prevent.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 21, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> Yep. Not my job, not my problem. Not worth getting shot, stabbed or beaten to prevent.



I guess I just believe you should be worthy of the patch whether or not you're in uniform. YMMV.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Seirende (Jul 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I guess I just believe you should be worthy of the patch whether or not you're in uniform.



Well, what does it mean to be worthy of the patch?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 21, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Well, what does it mean to be worthy of the patch?



Of course it's subjective to each person but the mindset of not bothering to get involved because you're legally obligated to?

Depending on laws, if you see ineffective bystander CPR, would you say something, knowing that good uninterrupted CPR is vital to minimizing any brain damage, or would you shrug and not speak up or act going "Eh, they'll be okay or they won't.  Not my issue"

Just act like a decent person. 

No.  You didn't make that person drunk.  And you don't condone drunk driving.  But you see this and then turn a blind eye and the guy drives off and kills someone, injures someone, causes damage to public or private property?

How can you act like "Well I did what I needed to do"

I don't get it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 21, 2020)

Then the next day you're on the clock and suddenly you "care" (to the extent required by law/job)?

It's laughable.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 21, 2020)

I was trying to make the conversation more general


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 21, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I was trying to make the conversation more general



Well, generally if you see something, would you do the same thing to a loved one? Would the negative affects be acceptable to an innocent person even if they are a stranger?

Are your actions or words something you don't want in the news? Would you want your boss or friends to know? 

If you believe in a higher power, would they see that as something good?

Would you want your children to see it as a role model. If you were in this position, what would you want done?

Just have some respect for others, not just yourself. And have some for yourself if you have none.


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Jul 21, 2020)

@DragonClaw 

The dude was a stranger, you should have called LEO. Most drunk drivers do it on a regular basis (many daily)

He could have pulled a gun or knife, injured you or another innocent bystander etc. 

He could have been a Dexter with a body in the trunk, who knows? I admire your compassion/empathy but you also need to use common sense and no when to not put yourself at risk.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 21, 2020)

KingCountyMedic said:


> @DragonClaw
> 
> The dude was a stranger, you should have called LEO. Most drunk drivers do it on a regular basis (many daily)
> 
> ...



I mean I wouldn't have done anything alone, that's for sure. 

And I agree, maybe I don't make the most right NREMT choice the first time, but I still couldn't just watch.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 21, 2020)

Just pretend you are a security guard.  Observe and report.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 21, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Just pretend you are a security guard.  Observe and report.



That's going to be my approach next time.  I thought giving someone a chance would just make them not have a reason to act up.  I was wrong.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 21, 2020)

Live and learn


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 21, 2020)

Maybe i'm a bad person, but I dont play hero on my days off.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 21, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Maybe i'm a bad person, but I dont play hero on my days off.


I don’t play one even on my days on.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 21, 2020)

I guess I play too much. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 21, 2020)

Judge let my cousin out on a PR Bond after lowering it from 60K and no bond to 20 k. 

Someone's legit gonna get killed.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 22, 2020)

Mother Nature sounds pissed off outside. Cloud to ground strike right outside my house. Sounds like someone dropped a 1,000 pound JDAM in my driveway.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 22, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I wasn't on duty.....




And when they get back in the truck and kill someone, YOU are going to be responsible. YOU are going to be sued.

I’ve said it before: you have much to learn and are in a hurry to show everyone that you know more than them. You need a lot more life experience before you move on.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 22, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> And when they get back in the truck and kill someone, YOU are going to be responsible. YOU are going to be sued.
> 
> I’ve said it before: you have much to learn and are in a hurry to show everyone that you know more than them. You need a lot more life experience before you move on.



Legally how am I any more responsible after than before? I'm not being snarky.  Genuinely asking.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 22, 2020)

It was a kind of ok day. Gotta have one of those once in a while.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 23, 2020)

Home sleep study tonight.  

One last day of class. I've leaned a lot so far. 

Then two days of EVOC.

Then on the 31st I'm in shift as a trainee. Already have my shift,FTO and station. 

What all should I bring for shift? I'm not used to being able to go to a station or anything.  

. What's bad station etiquette?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What's bad station etiquette?



Not cleaning up after your damn self. After working for both a private ambulance service (12's and 24's) and a fire department. I can't figure out why people don't spend 5 minutes of their shift to clean the damn station. Too many times at my old ambulance company my partner would park their *** in the recliner/ chair while the station sits ****ed off. It's amazing what 5-10 minutes of cleaning can do to improve a place.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 23, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Not cleaning up after your damn self. After working for both a private ambulance service (12's and 24's) and a fire department. I can't figure out why people don't spend 5 minutes of their shift to clean the damn station. Too many times at my old ambulance company my partner would park their *** in the recliner/ chair while the station sits ****ed off. It's amazing what 5-10 minutes of cleaning can do to improve a place.


This. We have people ***** and complain everyday about how dirty the stations are but there were only a couple of people who would actually do anything about it. They would expect the supervisors to come out and clean the stations which is not what they should be doing. I always hated coming into a station that a crew was at uninterrupted for 5 hours to find the trash can overflowing, empty water bottles everywhere, and the bathroom being an absolute disaster. 

It takes 5 minutes to do your dishes after a meal. It takes 5 minutes to vacuum a small room, it takes 5 minutes to mop a bathroom.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 24, 2020)

Is taking melatonin supposed to feel like some semi paralysis somewhat trippy feeling?

The sleep study SPO2 failed, pretty sure.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 24, 2020)

Which station are you at @DragonClaw ?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 24, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> Which station are you at @DragonClaw ?



Y'all know where I work. I will politely decline to tell you where I live out of home or work to the point of an address.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Y'all know where I work. I will politely decline to tell you where I live out of home or work to the point of an address.



they have numbers lol. I was a 57/55/51 fan myself. Didn’t much care for East side, but 52 could get schwifty.
For someone who drives mysterious, belligerent drunks home, you sure have weird paranoias.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 24, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> they have numbers lol. I was a 57/55/51 fan myself. Didn’t much care for East side, but 52 could get schwifty.
> For someone who drives mysterious, belligerent drunks home, you sure have weird paranoias.



They are literally on Google maps and most are listed by station number.

I'm not giving the drunk guy my address. 

And maybe I do


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 24, 2020)

Officially at Storm Readiness Level 48 for the first time this hurricane season...


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 24, 2020)

Both cousins that live with my grandma have been arrested at her property within the hour. Oldest cousin was banned from going there by a protective order. Younger cousin is a minor.

Oldest never showed up at the halfway house he was supposed to go to.

No idea how my grandma is at all, if she was involved.

We all knew this would happen.

I feel like I need help but I don't know what to do.  Called dispatch and requested to speak to a constaple that's been to the house several times.  No idea if he was there tonight. Just waiting....


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm thinking about driving over to her house.  I really just want to go to bed but I can't. Not now.  I'll admit I'm ridiculously tired but I could chug a bang and be up for a bit.  

But at the same time it would probably be bad to show up on scene just to ask questions because I'm worried. I should Just wait for the call.... 

Hopefully the officer calls. 

I've been mashing refresh on the jail system to see if there's any charges on either. No idea where minors go though. 

I'm pretty much just going in circles. 

My partner called after I texted him but I had to make a few calls and had to let him go.

I'm worried she's hurt or dead.

I'm just going in circles and if it was someone I wasn't close to I'd be calm and more patient and methodical. But this is just.... I don't even know. 

Why did she have to lie for him. Why...


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 25, 2020)

My partner called me back after I didn't talk to him for a bit.  We talked a bit.  He picked me up and we drove to my grandmas. All quiet on the western front.

We go get food and just spend time together until like 0400.

Family comes down in the morning to visit with my uncle who has major health issues and he's got surgery Monday to replace 2 cervical vertebrae. He's convinced he's gonna die. Partner came to meet the family.  Last several days he's had severe SOB, tremors, etc. Worsening issues. He's in very poor health from years of drug and alcohol abuse. I guess when he got home he called my dad (family minus uncle came to my apartment  after our meet)

Partner went to work instead of to the apartment with everyone. I still call him my partner but he's not my ambulance partner. ... ehhhhhh.

He was partner first boyfriend second so he's always my partner.

Had a nice visit with the family. Sister brought her bird.  Family leaves.

It's quiet and it's been a wonderful day.  Crappy situation for my uncle who hasn't always been a decent guy, but lately he's been acting okay so I visited.  If he'd been acting up per his previous baseline I wouldn't be seen within 2 miles of him.

It turns out my younger cousin was not arrested, but detained and scared.  He flipped crap his brother got arrested.  My grandmother called when oldest cousin showed up. (But I'm still the bad guy?)

Still waiting too see what all charges he got.

But I think life in general is leveling out.

Edit.  Jail shows my cousin finally.  He's got a bond set at 10K for violating a protective order so far.  His court date is in a month. 

If he gets the same judge and gets let out again I'm going to have some real issues. But I'm going to see what the DA and such think about what might happen. 

This isn't his first time violating a protective order.

Hopefully this is the downslope.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 25, 2020)

Maternal grandfather is circling the drain out in CA. Aspiration, persistent severe AMS, super-advanced cardiac failure, weird dysrhythmias and hypoxia. Hospice is keeping him relatively comfortable but I’m not going to be able to make it out quite yet.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 26, 2020)

Great 3 days in a row of record spiking COVID cases, and a Cat 1 hurricane due to hit us on the same day I'm working OT this weekend... fun


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 26, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Great 3 days in a row of record spiking COVID cases, and a Cat 1 hurricane due to hit us on the same day I'm working OT this weekend... fun


I think I read a USAR team is being deployed or put on standby for you guys as well.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 26, 2020)

Yeah I heard that too. No idea where they're staging though.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 26, 2020)

Hurricane was supposed to be a Tropical Storm by now, but still a Cat 1. It skirted passed Big Island, skirting Maui north shore right now, due to inpact us later this afternoon/evening, hopefully also skirting the North Shore (im working south side near Pearl Harbor, at my normal station  today). Cone of Uncertainty does include the whole island, but hopefully we won't see too much damaging effects...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 26, 2020)

I bought a new (to me) bike and I'm getting back to cycling. Hopefully I'll do the muddy angels next year. 

Turning 50 made me really reexamine my current level of (non-existent) physical fitness.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 26, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Turning 50



From now on I shall refer to you as Pops


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 26, 2020)

Seirende said:


> From now on I shall refer to you as Pops


Better him than me.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 26, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Better him than me.


Okay gramps


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 26, 2020)

Pshaw. Babies. 🤣


----------



## Seirende (Jul 26, 2020)

I take a lot of comfort in my mortality


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 27, 2020)

And the storm skirted us just off shore. Some of the windward side got some heavy surf and crud washed up on the coastal road, but thats been about it. At my station we had a mix of clouds and some sun, a bit of sprinkles, and otherwise no indication of a hurricane a few miles away passing us by.

Or as our Capt just asked "Does the calm before the storm count if there's no more storm?"

(Storm is still out there, looks like it'll skirt Kauai like it did everyone else)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 27, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Okay gramps


Gramps with the ban hammer.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 27, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Gramps with the ban hammer.



Farewell gramps.

Nice knowing you saltines.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 27, 2020)

So my school is fully paid for (for the first 2/5 semesters and then we'll see). I'll have extra money for books and even then some.  Pell grants....

And any extra money goes to me in the form of cash. This is wild.

I did not know school worked like this for poors like me.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 27, 2020)

grandpa passed. Finally at peace


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 27, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> grandpa passed. Finally at peace


May his memory be for a blessing.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 28, 2020)

Spam Ban Hammer has been swung. Carry on!


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 28, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> grandpa passed. Finally at peace


May his memory always be a blessing.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 28, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> Spam Ban Hammer has been swung. Carry on!


Musta ducked


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 28, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> Spam Ban Hammer has been swung. Carry on!


Can I have it back?  It doubles as my cane.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 28, 2020)

I think YouTube is trying to tell me something.  In my recommended feed today was Disturbed's Down With the Sickness and Quarantine by Mat Best.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 28, 2020)

Apparently we just cut 50% of our mid-level management team for “financial reasons”. ROFL at “we care about your safety” (on 24/48s) and simultaneously complaining about costs, time-outs taken ( we do station-based SSM on our 24/48s) and overtime costs (once again, reference the utter stupidity that is the 24/48).


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 28, 2020)

I think I shall now carry a change of Civvies with me.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 28, 2020)

I usually arrive the day before shift in civvies and then go to uniform in the AM and back to civvies 48 hrs later.  But a couple of ugly calls within less than 15 minutes of go home time cured me of changing.  I just go home in uniform.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 28, 2020)

Old Tracker said:


> I usually arrive the day before shift in civvies and then go to uniform in the AM and back to civvies 48 hrs later.  But a couple of ugly calls within less than 15 minutes of go home time cured me of changing.  I just go home in uniform.



Well it's just kinda... I dunno

If I have to run errands I stick out so much. Even just a shirt change and looking like a tactical junkie is better?

I have the TYFYS stuff already and it's a bit... makes me want to crawl under a rock. I get the "Oh. Do you know XYZ? Oh wait they're at a different service in a different county..."

I get random people asking me stuff like if I work at Walmart? I KNOW I don't so they just see the patch as an "I'll help you"

Note. I just do not like the attention drawn to me.  More than happy to help in our out of uniform but I feel like because of how obvious I am in this uniform, suddenly people look at me differently.  Maybe it's them scooting away from me (don't mind that) because I'm a plaguebringer or approaching me because the patch for any reason.

Plus I don't ever want to give the public the impression that I'm saying things I shouldn't or don't things I shouldn't, especially in this uniform.

Not that I do anyway, but again, going to a well known 911 service? People apparently saw the tactical team on TV back without a spotter and called it in to complain.

Nobody paid much attention to me in my old uniform. I swear things did a 180.

I do not want to be the source of any boat rocking whether or not it is warranted.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 28, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I think I shall now carry a change of Civvies with me.


Don't forget the change of skivvies too.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 28, 2020)

I used to go to work in full uniform, then go home 24hrs later in uniform (usually not the button down shirt just the t-shirt).

Now I wear civvies to the station and then change back into civvies the next morning before leaving.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 28, 2020)

Civvies to work and civvies to home. I like to be comfortable on my drive to work and to home.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 28, 2020)

Street clothes to work, and street clothes home from work. 

Hell, if you even catch me in and EMS or fire related Tshirt, youve either caught me on a gatorade run after mowing, or I had to stop what I was doing for a hardware store run.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 28, 2020)

My commute is about 150 miles  (one way).  I get coffee before I leave town, where I work, and no stops until I get home.  The trip is all rural except one small town of maybe 1000 people and no traffic lights  So, the uniform is not a big  deal.  Besides this is the middle of nowhere in SW Texas.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 28, 2020)

I live 3 minutes from work. Uniform both ways.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 28, 2020)

Street cloths to work. Change out of them to my “uniform” which is just a random EMS shirt and shorts. If we get a call or management comes then I’ll toss on my flight suit. Change back into street cloths for my drive home.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 28, 2020)

I feel like this should've been a post on its own.

I personally wear my uniform to work and back. I live 17 miles away so it isn't a long commute and I'm not gonna make any stops. Early in the morning (eg 4 am), I am too tired to figure out what I need to bring with me and would legit forget something like pants. Thankfully the few times I've forgotten stuff, my EMT partner had a spare that I could borrow. We are legit clothing/shoe size twins that could swap clothes/shoes anytime. I usually put my uniform together and shower in the evening before work so zombie me can put it on with my eye closed and go. I don't mentally wake up until half way to work, lol.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 28, 2020)

It should be it’s own post. That said, I never wear my uniform to work. ****ing nerds, lol.


----------



## Peak (Jul 29, 2020)

I have always worn street clothes to and from work.

I’ve always wear civilian clothing since I’m not in the military.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 29, 2020)

Aprz said:


> I feel like this should've been a post on its own.



_Shrug_



Peak said:


> I’ve always wear civilian clothing since I’m not in the military.



Okay Mr. Peak Technical.

Edit: haven't slept in a bit and I just hit send and realized I probably sound like a sarcastic A-hole. I Apologize. That is not the intended effect.  I mean to sound more playful and joking.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 29, 2020)

ALSO THESE NEW TRUCKS LOWER WHEN YOU OPEN THE BACK DOOR.  WHAT.  WHAT.  THIS IS WITCHCRAFT.

THE OUTSIDE COMPARTMENTS UNLOCK ELECTRONICALLY.

RADIOS. RADIOS GALORE.

STATIONS AND BEDS. (THOUGH WE MIGHT NOT BE THERE MUCH)

THESE TRUCKS LOOK NICE.  SOME ARE DOUBLE CABS. I AM BLOWN AWAY. THEY ARE TALLER AND LONGER THABO ANY BOX I'M USED TO. DID THEY SAY A LIQUID SUSPENSION.  WHAT EVEN IS THAT. 

THIS STUFF IS CRAZY. 

THEY ARE STRICT ON MAINTENANCE AND INVENTORY. 

Soon.... I start my rideouts soon. Pretty stoked.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 29, 2020)

Just wait until the liquid spring doesn’t quite lower it. Or ask why they don’t have Powerloads despite literally every other 911 agency around them having them (and some IFT). Creek’s trucks kind of suck. And you missed the golden era of the old Brauns from the 1990s remounted with cheap Walmart-brand window ACs glued into the sides.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I just hit send and realized I probably sound like a sarcastic A-hole. I Apologize. That is not the intended effect.  I mean to sound more playful and joking.


I (jokingly) called the group a buncha effing nerds. I assumed they realized I was kidding, if not, meh, whaddya gonna do.

In other news, the boy is officially a Mickey Mouse Clubhouse fan. Apparently he has his own 30 min block cut out for him at the sitters since the others prefer the Octonauts.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 29, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> Just wait until the liquid spring doesn’t quite lower it. Or ask why they don’t have Powerloads despite literally every other 911 agency around them having them (and some IFT). Creek’s trucks kind of suck. And you missed the golden era of the old Brauns from the 1990s remounted with cheap Walmart-brand window ACs glued into the sides.



Why do you have to go so negative.  

J know things break and things don't always work. And I don't actually autoloaders except with one service.  

It's an improvement for me and I'm pretty excited, even if it's not the checklist of everything I ever wanted in EMS and nothing I don't.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 29, 2020)

Autoloaders go down too.  A little embarrassing when you are outside the ER trying to pick up a Pt.  Coulda been worse though.  We could have been delivering a Pt to the ER.

Air bags blow out, quite often out here.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> ALSO THESE NEW TRUCKS LOWER WHEN YOU OPEN THE BACK DOOR. WHAT. WHAT. THIS IS WITCHCRAFT.
> 
> THE OUTSIDE COMPARTMENTS UNLOCK ELECTRONICALLY.
> 
> ...


That liquid suspension is cool until you get on a crappy highway at 70mph and the box is waving from the constant suspension adjustments.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 29, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> That liquid suspension is cool until you get on a crappy highway at 70mph and the box is waving from the constant suspension adjustments.



Wait it automatically adjusts when you are driving?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Wait it automatically adjusts when you are driving?


If it's the system I'm thinking of it will.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Wait it automatically adjusts when you are driving?


I’ve been riding these boxes since you were in grade school. A healthy dose of reality is an asset. And “negativity” isn’t a thing. You’re a fresh new EMT enjoying the world and that’s your thing. But if you’re going to make this a profession, eyes-open and actually understanding things is a huge asset.

Liquid-spring, air-ride and related systems are all substitutes for properly-weighted and balanced vehicles and attempts to make medium- and heavy-duty pickup chassis “better” ambulances by alleviation of the designed specifications for those vehicles, which is to handle motion-insensitive heavy loads. Given that vans are unpopular for a multitude of reasons, users often try to shoehorn “comfort” into a vehicle built for capacity and durability, and plenty of technological quirks and real-world operational problems are ignored because its viewed as a better trade off than the vans (which, imo, it is), or the most appropriate answer, which would be something like the European station-wagon ambulances. The liquid-spring suspension Frazier mounts on those Fords adjusts the ride height of each side of the box pretty consistently, trying to keep the “floor” level and smooth out some bumps. It results in a somewhat odd ride, especially when the system ages, valves get older and slower and the pumps start leaking. Another fun thing about those systems is that they rarely get fixed back to factory-new. Lots of leaky, “functional” suspensions out there.

American ambulance design is really horrific from a safety and ergonomic perspective, and is really carried forward primarily by cultural inertia and the sunk-cost fallacy, with a healthy dose of red tape mixed in.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 29, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I (jokingly) called the group a buncha effing nerds. I assumed they realized I was kidding, if not, meh, whaddya gonna do.
> 
> In other news, the boy is officially a Mickey Mouse Clubhouse fan. Apparently he has his own 30 min block cut out for him at the sitters since the others prefer the Octonauts.


We are a Sarah and Duck family.  Yeah British kids TV!  You can find it on youtube.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 29, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> We are a Sarah and Duck family.  Yeah British kids TV!  You can find it on youtube.


We’re a couple hours from the parks, and the girls spent the majority of their birthdays the past several years at them/ their resorts.

I suppose it was inevitable what with all the merch laying around the house.

Also,British TV you say? With your avatar color me not-so-surprised


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 29, 2020)

silly duck.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 29, 2020)

Is this anything like Peppa Pig?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 30, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Is this anything like Peppa Pig?


Not a clue.  It's not flashy or quick.  But super engaging to kids.  Least my kids.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 30, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Not a clue.  It's not flashy or quick.  But super engaging to kids.  Least my kids.


It sounds similar, and is also British.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 30, 2020)

LiquidRide is vastlllllly superior to air ride suspensions which I think make people motion sick, among other issues. We need 4x4 so LiquidRide is really our only option.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 30, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Civvies to work and civvies to home. I like to be comfortable on my drive to work and to home.


I just wear my PT clothes. Sweats on sweats on sweats. And a change of clothes in the bag to run errands after work. But on the way in at 0darkthirty, work jammies ain't bad. Also avoided a ticket thanks to my outfit recently thank goodness.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 30, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> We are a Sarah and Duck family.



Just put on some Peg + Cat over here


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 30, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Just put on some Peg + Cat over here



I'm a fan of P + C

Also, just had one of my most recently graduated recruit EMTs run a messy cardiac arrest with me. Seeing my "kids" perform so well in the field is the main reason I love the teaching aspect of my job.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 30, 2020)

Ughhhh. Tomorrow is the big day.  Tones gonna drop on me.  😬

Study protocols and all that. I slept from like 0800 to 1700.

Have a few errands to do. 

Geez I'm getting a little nervous/amped.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 30, 2020)

Well it looks like a new oven is in the plans. Two days off and I come home to an oven that doesn't light.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 30, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Well it looks like a new oven is in the plans. Two days off and I come home to an oven that doesn't light.


Haha, welcome to adulting. I’m stoked about our new cordless vacuum we have coming. This is what my life has become...


----------



## Seirende (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm getting a bit anxious about getting in over my head with school and finances and living by myself and future employment... but hey, I'm already in over my head being alive with this brain, what's another failure or ten to add to the pile?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 30, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I'm getting a bit anxious about getting in over my head with school and finances and living by myself and future employment... but hey, I'm already in over my head being alive with this brain, what's another failure or ten to add to the pile?



I used to think that.  But I realized failure to me was being too scared to try, too scared to learn, to ask questions, to love, to give 100%. 

That if I've lived my life good and honestly, doesn't matter what happens, I didn't fail. In some ways yes there's a kind of failure. You scored a 60 on a test or was late to shift.  

But you just double down and put in more effort.  (Not saying specifically you. Just in general my life philosophy)

Cause I've never regretted so much than to say "Maybe I shouldn't because I'll look stupid or fail"  and to have not acted. 

I know life goes through ups and downs but even with everything, I pray at night to offer thanks for the day and my life. I thank him for the roof over my head, the good in my belly, the patch on my arm and the work I do.  I thank him for the man I love, the family that steps up, the friends that support me, the school in going to go to, the opportunities I have.  

I'm done wasting my life thinking about "What if I fail". 23 years too late, but not unsalvagable.  

Changing my attitude and learning to live on my own for myself was the best thing. Staying humble and giving thanks, especially during hard times.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 30, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Haha, welcome to adulting. I’m stoked about our new cordless vacuum we have coming. This is what my life has become...



Well at least now I get to match the stainless fridge.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 31, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Haha, welcome to adulting. I’m stoked about our new cordless vacuum we have coming. This is what my life has become...


Im super upset about our dust buster. I bought it to vacuum cat litter. It literally has one job and it doesnt suck at it.............meaning it doesnt pick up litter......like at all


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 31, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I used to think that.  But I realized failure to me was being too scared to try, too scared to learn, to ask questions, to love, to give 100%.
> 
> That if I've lived my life good and honestly, doesn't matter what happens, I didn't fail. In some ways yes there's a kind of failure. You scored a 60 on a test or was late to shift.
> 
> ...


To quote Christopher Titus, "I don't fail...I succeed in finding out what doesn't work."


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 31, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I live 3 minutes from work. Uniform both ways.


3 minute walk to work for me. Walked out of my apartment at 1555, clocked in some time before 1600. 



DragonClaw said:


> Why do you have to go so negative.


Its still a perspective that you should consider and ask why its that way. I have a pretty poor opinion on my employer and may seem negative (because I am). I dont hide it at all even from new hires. But I'll still shoot the **** with locals that I've taken to the hospital for years for being too fond of their alcohol and try my hardest to get the heroin addicts to take the resources I have to offer. I dont let that negative view make me hate what I do, but my negative opinion of my employer has been repeatedly reinforced over many situations and years. So when people are pointing out red flags, there may be a reason...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 31, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> I have a pretty poor opinion on my employer and may seem negative (because I am). I dont hide it at all even from new hires. But I'll still shoot the **** with locals that I've taken to the hospital for years for being too fond of their alcohol and try my hardest to get the heroin addicts to take the resources I have to offer. I dont let that negative view make me hate what I do, but my negative opinion of my employer has been repeatedly reinforced over many situations and years. So when people are pointing out red flags, there may be a reason...



I’m curious about this.  You say you’re negative about your employer and you don’t hide it from new hires. Why do you stay? Should your employer terminate you? if they did, would they be justified?

A vocally sour employee was the topic that we were just discussing in a class I took on on culture change. We had a pretty lively debate about this issue.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 31, 2020)

Oh, hi there. Just completed the move from Florida to Indiana. My now one-and-a-half year old wanted to say, "We're glad baseball is back on!"


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 31, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Its still a perspective that you should consider and ask why its that way. I have a pretty poor opinion on my employer and may seem negative (because I am). I dont hide it at all even from new hires. But I'll still shoot the **** with locals that I've taken to the hospital for years for being too fond of their alcohol and try my hardest to get the heroin addicts to take the resources I have to offer. I dont let that negative view make me hate what I do, but my negative opinion of my employer has been repeatedly reinforced over many situations and years. So when people are pointing out red flags, there may be a reason...



Naw man. There's a difference of "I know those suspensions sounds pretty cool, but here a few things to watch out for...."

I am not saying things can't not work as well as I'd hoped or that the grass isn't greener, but some folks on here are getting progressively sour and negative.  And it seems like it's all they have to say. 

A little cumulonimbus following around posters that haven't succumbed to misery.

I'm not saying that's you. But it is an observation. 

I am excited for new things. I also know to keep my expectations in check. I can do both. 

I will enjoy my new job to the best of my ability and I'll be the best dang ambulance driver because they won't allow me to do patient care yet.  And I'm sure there's a lot of ALS calls anyway.

I don't need anymore salt in my food, thank you very much. 

If you are that displeased with your job, maybe take a step back and see what's going on. Find a place you can be happy at.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 31, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I’m curious about this.  You say you’re negative about your employer and you don’t hide it from new hires. Why do you stay? Should your employer terminate you? if they did, would they be justified?
> 
> A vocally sour employee was the topic that we were just discussing in a class I took on on culture change. We had a pretty lively debate about this issue.


Because I don't have anywhere else to go right now. I'm working on an exit plan with classes and stuff, but everything around me is fire based and this is my best option logistically to implement that plan. Not that I can tell. I still am one of the busier medics. I am still active with a couple different things trying to make this place better (I try to be fair, if I ***** I try to at least come with solutions. I don'thave room to complain if I don't). I still put a lot of effort into making sure I take care of my patients. I will also give them credit where they deserve, but thats most often in terms of equipment and things on that side of the fence.

I can and do try to offer suggestions for this place, some of which have been implemented. But that doesn't make up for when a supervisor is chewing out a crew for not clearing up when we are NUA, they're on call #14 and not even done with their shift, and the last two of them being back to back cardiac arrest and GSW. Then telling them that documentation isn't a valid reason to not clear up when they dont even have at least a narrative done. I've been yelled at by a supervisor who thought I was trying to do their job when I was simply trying to provide information on the status of a hospital. Ive also been chewed out by a supervisor for going somewhere to eat that I got permission to go to at one of our regular midnight snack spots two hours prior (just took that long for an opportunity) because someone in comm forgot I asked or forgot to pass word on to the person on primary.

Training is non-existent. We get email updates on changes and a short quiz that may only have one answer to a question so we can check a box to say we've gotten the message. Disappointingly low effort. Got plenty of other experiences over the years of things that have just chipped away at my outlook on how things are done here. The concept of take care of your people and your people will take care of the mission isn't understood by everyone and that is the root of my problem. And honestly, this place has so much potential. It really does. But there's some very simple, but important things that have to change for us to get there. My opinion isn't just because I think its fun to be negative, I still genuinely love what I do and teaching new providers how to do things well. I just know at the end of the day my numbers matter more than me or the little extra things I may try to do for people.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 31, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I’m curious about this.  You say you’re negative about your employer and you don’t hide it from new hires. Why do you stay? Should your employer terminate you? if they did, would they be justified?
> 
> A vocally sour employee was the topic that we were just discussing in a class I took on on culture change. We had a pretty lively debate about this issue.


If it’s salt over core components of the job, I could see a case here. But if it’s simple frustration or attempts to improve things that are thwarted by circumstances, culture and low concern from the masses? Sure, if you want to keep sucking.
Culture change is 100% driven from the top of an organization, and when leaders start firing “sour” employees, they generally find themselves on the same boat, just with less people. It’s also worth noting that employees who come up with solutions typically aren’t the mediocre crowd. But since when has EMS leadership In general ever seen itself as accountable or proactive? For example, at my organization, not wearing a cloth mask is bad bad news, but leaders don’t care if people are literally falling asleep behind the wheel. Priorities!

With that being said, I’ve learned a hard lesson- don’t be too happy or too helpful, or care too much. Crappy leaders (of which there are many) will suck your spirit and effort dry and ignore good efforts, then breed their own dissatisfaction and punish others for it.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 31, 2020)

Bought a new oven. Stainless steel, free delivery/ installation, new hose and fittings, plus they'll haul away my old oven... all for under $700. Adulting.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 31, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Bought a new oven. Stainless steel, free delivery/ installation, new hose and fittings, plus they'll haul away my old oven... all for under $700. Adulting.


I've been moving in to my new apartment. Heavy *** queen bed frame and accompanying set of furniture up to the loft is work. Glad I dont have to touch it for 12 more months.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 31, 2020)

Last day on the kelly schedule till I move to my new weird schedule. I've been on a kelly for so long it'll take some getting used to


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 31, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Last day on the kelly schedule till I move to my new weird schedule. I've been on a kelly for so long it'll take some getting used to


Kelly?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 31, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Kelly?


I don't think its really a Kelly, but thats what everyone around here generically it. Its an work, off, work, off, work, off for 4 days.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 31, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I don't think its really a Kelly, but thats what everyone around here generically it. Its an work, off, work, off, work, off for 4 days.


Wanna trade for 24/48 with elements of SSM?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 31, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> Wanna trade for 24/48 with elements of SSM?


If I never work SSM again, I'll die happy.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 1, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> If I never work SSM again, I'll die happy.


Obviously you know SSM stands for Some Serious Meconium.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 1, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> If I never work SSM again, I'll die happy.


I would kill for true SSM on a 12. This 24 hour with posting is terrible.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 1, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> I would kill for true SSM on a 12. This 24 hour with posting is terrible.


SSM 12 here dreaming of slow 24's. 3 a day sounds like a nice change of pace for a bit.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 1, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> SSM 12 here dreaming of slow 24's. 3 a day sounds like a nice change of pace for a bit.


How does RAA pay?


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 1, 2020)

Got disregarded a few times
Got a few calls
Post
Disregard
Post
Call
Disregard
Call
Call
Clear
At station

Etc etc

We responded to a fire.  But FF already had it pretty knocked down when we got there

A few medical calls

1 MVC refused transport 

Saw my first dead body.  

>Went to autoped
>Possible full arrest 
>Everyone is getting amped
>DOA with rigor and ants on him 

I mean his spine was bent backwards. He got folded over.  Bones coming through his arm.  His shorts were knocked to his ankles. 

That made me pretty mad. 

More calls.  Finally at 0200 we got some rest.  Till shift change.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 1, 2020)

Water is wet, yes.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 2, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I don't think its really a Kelly, but thats what everyone around here generically it. Its an work, off, work, off, work, off for 4 days.



Our old system was:
4 on, 4 off, 6 on, 4 off, 4 on, 6 off.
So in a twenty eight day period, you worked 14, off 14. Two 4 day off blocks, and a 6 day off block. Basically a week's vacation every month.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 2, 2020)

Chimpie said:


> Our old system was:
> 4 on, 4 off, 6 on, 4 off, 4 on, 6 off.
> So in a twenty eight day period, you worked 14, off 14. Two 4 day off blocks, and a 6 day off block. Basically a week's vacation every month.


For a 6 month period at AMR I worked 6 days straight (13 hours shifts as scheduled) and had 8 days off in a row. Thats still my favorite schedule that Ive ever had.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 2, 2020)

Still thinking on the DOS. 

My FTO and his partner wasn't phased, naturally.

But I dunno. We didn't even really talk about it at all.  

I keep a calm demeanor about things like that and internalize most of my thoughts, but there wasn't a sit-down to talk about our calls.  Occasionally a talk in the truck about little things but never any more formal one on one "debrief"

Do I have much to say? I dunno.  I just kinda wish he'd put himself in my shoes I guess. 

I was not physically sickened in any way. No nausea or anything.  But just thinking about it and the whole thing. 

I dunno. 

What would you do in that position if you are the FTO? Do you wait for your trainee to look uncomfortable or speak up? Do you look to nip things in the bud and have a conversation. I don't know what's normal in most of these settings.


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 2, 2020)

Do a mental review, look at what went right and what could have been done better.  Ask your FTO what you could have done better.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 2, 2020)

Old Tracker said:


> Do a mental review, look at what went right and what could have been done better.  Ask your FTO what you could have done better.



We showed up when he was stiff and dead.  Nothing could have been done. He was dead dead


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> We showed up when he was stiff and dead.  Nothing could have been done. He was dead dead


With life, there is death.  People die.  We all will.  Sounds like there is literally nothing to do for that person as they were long gone.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 2, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> With life, there is death.  People die.  We all will.  Sounds like there is literally nothing to do for that person as they were long gone.


Yeah but....


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Still thinking on the DOS.
> 
> My FTO and his partner wasn't phased, naturally.
> 
> ...


I know there is a lot of talk these days about checking on your coworkers, and crisis intervention, but if you need to debrief, you need to bring it up.


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 2, 2020)

But, nothing.  Call the cops, or if they are already on scene, let them call the coroner an go on about your business.  Short report.


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 2, 2020)

Too much hurt feelings.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Still thinking on the DOS.
> 
> My FTO and his partner wasn't phased, naturally.
> 
> ...



Don’t take this too harshly, but you really need to stop over-thinking things, grow some mature emotional armor and stop trying to throw yourself a self-developmental pity party if you want to be successful in this field. The proper response to a generic home death is “whee, easy paperwork and a break waiting for the cops to get here”, and those who suggest otherwise are laughed out of the profession.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 2, 2020)

On a happier note, I am officially looking for a cheap pickup truck to use as the chassis for a camping platform I wish to build. Full-size or at least a long bed, preferably a 4x4, crew cab preferred but not required. I have ideas and wish to build them.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 3, 2020)

Lovely









						9 first responders test positive for COVID-19 within a week
					

More workers who provide emergency services like firefighters and emergency service workers are testing positive for COVID-19.




					www.khon2.com


----------



## Rano Pano (Aug 3, 2020)

Our family of 2 grew to 3 recently. A decade of busy 24s have groomed me for these times. I’m loving being a dad.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 3, 2020)

Rano Pano said:


> Our family of 2 grew to 3 recently. A decade of busy 24s have groomed me for these times. I’m loving being a dad.


Congratulations! 🎉


----------



## Rano Pano (Aug 3, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What would you do in that position if you are the FTO? Do you wait for your trainee to look uncomfortable or speak up? Do you look to nip things in the bud and have a conversation. I don't know what's normal in most of these settings.



Over time your personal response to calls change much like how I’m assuming it did from you’re first day on ift to last. Death is something everyone handles differently & your response sounds completely normal.
We can’t tell you what your FTO should of done but if you ask as many questions at work as you do here you’ll find somebody happy to answer. We’re not all salt in this field but  you might be surprised how little you’ll think of a call like you the one you just ran in a few years.
The first call for everything is a learning marker to build on for future calls. This isn’t the last time you’ll keep a call in your mind.


----------



## Rano Pano (Aug 3, 2020)

Chimpie said:


> Congratulations! 🎉


Thank you


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 3, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> Don’t take this too harshly, but you really need to stop over-thinking things, grow some mature emotional armor and stop trying to throw yourself a self-developmental pity party if you want to be successful in this field. The proper response to a generic home death is “whee, easy paperwork and a break waiting for the cops to get here”, and those who suggest otherwise are laughed out of the profession.



A) Thinking about things is now immature? The first sliver of a thought that comes through my mind is the only correct thing and I can't take the time to go over it and process it? 

B) Nobody is throwing a pity party.  But I am a human with feelings and I'm still new to the field. 

C) The "proper" response? I'm sorry. I must have left my guide on "How to mentally deal with every scenario" on the truck somewhere. I forgot feelings and individuals responses are NREMT "Most correct".

D) Who said anything about a normal home death? If you'd read about it, a mangled broken body on the side of the road isn't exactly normal. 

Grandpa didn't just finally have that STEMI that did him in.  And even if it did, yes, it's still at least a little shocking to me. Eventually it probably won't be, but I'm not there yet. 

Dude got Negligent Vehicular Homicided to death. Or maybe murder. Whatever the term is.  We can't really know at this point.  But it is a felony crime nevertheless. 

We couldn't even cover his rigored body even though he was in full view of everyone and people that knew him because it's a crime scene and last time the body was covered prematurely, EMS had to get DNA tested to be ruled out in the crime.  

Hopefully he didn't suffer in that ditch before dying. He's been there for hours, just dead and bring eaten and exposed. Almost naked.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 3, 2020)

Rano Pano said:


> Over time your personal response to calls change much like how I’m assuming it did from you’re first day on ift to last. Death is something everyone handles differently & your response sounds completely normal.
> We can’t tell you what your FTO should of done but if you ask as many questions at work as you do here you’ll find somebody happy to answer. We’re not all salt in this field but  you might be surprised how little you’ll think of a call like you the one you just ran in a few years.
> The first call for everything is a learning marker to build on for future calls. This isn’t the last time you’ll keep a call in your mind.



I know it will. I'm positive of that.  But in the moment that doesn't make these questions or feelings disappear. 

It's just a lot to mull over.  How easily people die so quickly. This wasn't the DNR pt full of edema barely hanging on.  It wasn't the pt that barely had a pulse and respiration and everyone new it would be minutes at best.  

Dude had more life to live, had.


----------



## Rano Pano (Aug 3, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I know it will. I'm positive of that.  But in the moment that doesn't make these questions or feelings disappear.
> 
> It's just a lot to mull over.  How easily people die so quickly. This wasn't the DNR pt full of edema barely hanging on.  It wasn't the pt that barely had a pulse and respiration and everyone new it would be minutes at best.
> 
> Dude had more life to live, had.


Life is fragile. This field will reenforce that.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 3, 2020)

Rano Pano said:


> Life is fragile. This field will reenforce that.



Makes me feel less bulletproof, that's for sure.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 3, 2020)

I definitely just had an emotional breakdown because I couldn't figure out a lacing pattern


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 3, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> How does RAA pay?


You can expect pretty much anything I've seen in Central VA to be roughly the same. Most of what I've seen posted lately is $43-48k starting. I believe RAA starts at $16/hr for medics? Their pay gets better with years, CCT, FTO, etc. But it takes time for it to get really good, however it does get good for those that put in many years. It's on par with the other areas from what I have seen. I know one county north of Richmond has posted something that I believe went up to $58k on their application depending on prior experience? Its FF/P, but also a slower area.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 3, 2020)

You know how they say Doctors make the worst patients? I guess I kinda qualify...

Fire alarm in my apartment building went off. And I just rolled over in bed thinking (hoping) it'd get reset and shut off in a minute or two. Nope, kept going, and after thinking I hear sirens I go ahead put on some clothes and took the stairs down, and hey, sure enough my Engine company was here! 

Guys came out in a few minutes, I laughed about how those 1st Watch guys actually had to do some work 😅  apparently someone on the floor above mine burned up something in their oven and smoked up the place a bit.

Now they're gone, and I'm back in my apt wondering if I'm to awake to try and go back to sleep cuz i really wanted to sleep in hahaha


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 3, 2020)

Rano Pano said:


> Our family of 2 grew to 3 recently. A decade of busy 24s have groomed me for these times. I’m loving being a dad.


Ditto. We took an almost 10-year hiatus between the girls and our son, but I would definitely agree being an active father and husband has outweighed every other achievement thus far in my life. It's an irreplaceable part of my life.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 3, 2020)

One of our paramedics got arrested and charged with child porn ownership and intent to distribute. https://tylerpaper.com/news/crime/s...c6cfdaf4-d5af-11ea-a281-4f61030a4e4d.amp.html

Definitely not a good look


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 3, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> One of our paramedics got arrested and charged with child porn ownership and intent to distribute. https://tylerpaper.com/news/crime/s...c6cfdaf4-d5af-11ea-a281-4f61030a4e4d.amp.html
> 
> Definitely not a good look


Why do they always look like that?


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 3, 2020)

I didn't think I would be ready for another dog so soon, but I am, and my wife keeps telling me no.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 3, 2020)

Good field tube.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 4, 2020)

Get the dog. I missed my dog so much, but kept saying"no".

 I'm so glad my wife decided for me


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 4, 2020)

ALWAYS get a Dog.

Congrats.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 6, 2020)

Going home today. Here's hoping this is the last inpatient for some time.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 6, 2020)

If these fires in So CAL could go out and I get some days off that’d be great.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 6, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> If these fires in So CAL could go out and I get some days off that’d be great.


CDF = Can’t Devote to Family...


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 6, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> CDF = Can’t Devote to Family...



My prayers have been answered. All excess staffing that is not being utilized is released. It’s least get a couple hours at home before I’m due back for my normal shift tomorrow.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 6, 2020)

I was reading that Kern County FD is so understaffed guys need to get permission from their Battalion Chief to actually go off duty and go home instead of staying over for the next shift


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 6, 2020)

A little more than 1 month into my relationship and things are going better than ever.  A few things we never to discuss and get sorted out, but we doubled down on good communication and concerns we had. Moved past them and have a few plans on how to address our concerns in a healthy way.

He's a germaphobe but likes to open doors for me 🤣 I used to open them for him so he wouldn't have to touch the door.

We're both looking for the person we will marry and it's a serious relationship in that way. I found a video of him from April and a few older pictures, it's nice to see how we've grown together.

I've never been so close to someone like this.  Like I hate seafood, but we went to red lobster together and ordered shrimp and clam strips. The restaurant was freezing and it was terrible food, but I wouldn't give it up for anything, the time with him there.

We even got stopped by the cops when we were just hanging out in the car in a parking lot.  The was hilarious. It was terrifying when my foot got stuck in the door of the car and I couldn't get out and I thought things were about to go badly. Then they thought for sure I was a minor and was maybe intoxicated by something. (My stumbling out of the car and getting stuck really didn't help their general impression)

We had our hands on the hood of the cruiser, he was off to the side. We were getting grilled. 

They turned out his pockets and disarmed me. Turns out I left my wallet at home. But then they saw how we were in work pants and boots (different shirts, we'd both gotten off shift earlier) and asked what we did. At the mention of EMT they chilled out. 

Like at that point they didn't even finish searching me.  We talked and laughed. I gave them the DL number and my info, had it memorized. They ran our info and everything was fine.  Haha 😅

We even had a nice date at a lodge style restaurant with wild game and fish. It was really good. We dressed up and stuff. I still had a gun of course, just a different holster.

I had no idea what it felt like to be like this though, one person you're devoted to, but because you want to. No blood-tied "obligation" or anything.  Definitely looking forward to the next year with him and see where things go. 

😌


----------



## Seirende (Aug 6, 2020)

I just spent five and a half days chilling inpatient and I'm deeply exhausted


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 6, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I just spent five and a half days chilling inpatient and I'm deeply exhausted


After sleeping like 80% of the day, I'm recovered from shift.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 6, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> I was reading that Kern County FD is so understaffed guys need to get permission from their Battalion Chief to actually go off duty and go home instead of staying over for the next shift


I believe this to be correct. Day one of the Stagecoach Fire ECC sent this message over Kern 1.

I don’t know if anyone’s been released from any coverage as of yet. I doubt it though, last I heard the fire was only 10% contained.

Lots of “move up and cover” areas slower stations never see (i.e., unincorporated Bakersfield).

The bright side for the Valley Floor folks, is that the winds have yet to shift and it’s blowing mostly east of the valley/ canyon where the fire’s taking placed.

It’s dug in there pretty well, like an Alabama tick.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 6, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> After sleeping like 80% of the day, I'm recovered from shift.



That's nice


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 6, 2020)

Seirende said:


> That's nice



Just catching up on mail and chores around the house (apartment).

I've been trying to collect rocks for the bf. He likes rocks.  I bought some polished gems online.

Gonna sweep and mop and put up my clothes.  Scrub the tub.  Water the patio plants.  

Time to catch up on stuff.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 6, 2020)

I want to die so badly and it's been like this for so long


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 6, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I want to die so badly and it's been like this for so long



I know what that feels like to want to die. Like if you could just will yourself to die you'd already be gone. 

I wish I knew how to help you.  If you ever want to talk or call, message me.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 6, 2020)

It's hard to find an identity outside of mental illness when it's consumed so much of your life


----------



## Seirende (Aug 7, 2020)

Niece wanted _There's a Wocket in My Pocket_ and of course I had to play the rap version for them.


----------



## jgmedic (Aug 7, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I believe this to be correct. Day one of the Stagecoach Fire ECC sent this message over Kern 1.
> 
> I don’t know if anyone’s been released from any coverage as of yet. I doubt it though, last I heard the fire was only 10% contained.
> 
> ...


Maybe that's why KCoFD called and has me coming up there for test, interview and God knows what else. HR just said it may take all day.


----------



## jgmedic (Aug 7, 2020)

PS. forces cant be as bad as CDF. all my CDF buddies have been home 1. max 2 days in the past month or so. Oh well, guess I should be thankful to work at a small dept with not enough staffing to send out strike teams.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 11, 2020)

Can a Ducanto suck up a half masticated peanut butter sandwich? Turns out yes.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 11, 2020)

That was stressful. Brought my pressure cooker to the station for my cook shift. Was gonna start right after PT (normally done 1845ish) but we added an extra round at the last min, then caught an alarm right as I was getting started so dinner wasn't actually ready till 2045 -_-


----------



## Seirende (Aug 11, 2020)

Paperwork makes me tense as all get out


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 11, 2020)

I think my southern accent is only getting thicker.

Growing up it wasn't so thick. I moved to a rural area and it got decently thick.  And now I'm fixing to be shaped like Texas or something.

My boyfriend has a mild Michigan accent, but it's really not all that thick. It's more of a few vocabulary differences. He says Beg instead of Bag, for example.

Me though? I am completely skipping letters and syllables and such.  My written form hasn't changed much, but verbally... ehh

We had BBQ together because I'd been craving it and then dreamed about BBQ. So it was pretty non-negotiable at that point. He hadn't actually been to a BBQ joint before. He said he wanted the brisket, they asked if he wanted it chopped or sliced and he didn't know the difference 🤣

Bless his heart.

I told my dad and he just goes flatly "Well..., you picked 'im"

Yes I did. 😁

EMS school starts soon 😬

I'm ready for ALS. I am


----------



## Seirende (Aug 11, 2020)

I may hate paperwork, but I'm a rockstar on the phone.

Been pretty productive today, although that meant the kids got a full-length movie instead of their usual twenty minutes of TV


----------



## Seirende (Aug 11, 2020)

Also did my first suspicion of child abuse report which was QUITE stressful


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 11, 2020)

Got scammed by a landscaper in Delaware.

Filed civil suit papers and criminal charges.

It pays to know lots of cops in the state where you used to live. This is gonna be fun. That guy scammed the wrong person.

also, being able to ignore content from specific users on this forum has made this100% more enjoyable.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 11, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Got scammed by a landscaper in Delaware.
> 
> Filed civil suit papers and criminal charges.
> 
> It pays to know lots of cops in the state where you used to live. This is gonna be fun. That guy scammed the wrong person.



What happened?

Regardless of backup, is it going to be clear in court?


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 12, 2020)

We have a VERY frequent NON  Flyer. He just needs help to get in his wheelchair. Once or twice a day. Usually 0230.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 13, 2020)

Last shifts docket (just got off)

X2 DOAs
The first one got me more because the friend started talking about the pt. How the pt was and how they were supposed to hang out.  Pt said over message he'd throw on a shirt and go. Pt never showed. Radio silence for the next morning. Friends get worried, one friend goes over.  Checks out the house, garage slightly open and garage house door unlocked.  He checks the yard and pt is collapsed on some boards. Phone still in his hand firmly. We get there and he's in full rigor, phone is ringing. 

Neighbors get way too noisy. Merely screaming because we are there. Not sure if they saw the body. They walked close to us but not to the body.

Guessing cardiac. 

Friend was beside himself but holding together really well, all things considering. Friend talked about his hobbies, his pets, the kind of guy he was.  He had a truck in the drive, a suped up car in the garage (it looks normal to me but I dunno about cars like that. Per FTO and friend it was supposed to be some extra part for more air or something I dunno maybe it was something else) and a really sick spory motorcycle. His stuff was clean and tidy, nice snap on toolkit. Nothing looked a hair out of place. 

Second one was a woman who the crew had taken last week for something. She had recent surgery and they think maybe PE. The daughter was screaming and wailing.  It didn't make happy but it was just kind of background noise. Maybe I'm too used to screams.

They put the pads on her and called it. She was starting to rigor. It was not good feels but I guess it's whatever? Not in a dismissive way but it didn't hit the same as the first DOA.

X2 fall head lac
X1 Hemorrhagic Stroke. Scene time of 6 minutes. CT showed a big bleed and an old stroke. Left sided weakness, right side facial droop and a weird eye thing going on. 
X1 Frequent Flyer Lift Assist
X1 Dialysis pt generalized weakness refusal
X1 Hyperglycemic Episode

I know I'm missing a few calls but those were the bigger ones.  

I'm seeing so much stuff. FTO says I'm doing better. Still need to work on driving emergent pt loaded, assessment, and a few things. 

I hardly got a wink of sleep. I'm about ready to pass out. 

Hands are getting more and more calloused. I go home sore. I know my lifting is getting stronger slowly. 

They weren't kidding about high volume.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 13, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Hands are getting more and more calloused.



 Careful, if your hands get too tough, you automatically become a man


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 13, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Careful, if your hands get too tough, you automatically become a man



My boyfriend will be gay, then.  I guess? I'll go tell him.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 13, 2020)

I've done some busy 16's would never wanna do 24. I do enough in most 12's as is. Throw in running a few miles after work and whatever I need to do at home and I've had more than enough.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 13, 2020)

The last month or so can suck it, I've fell and minorly broke my ankle running and was in an at fault accident that totalled my beloved truck. Combined with a series of frankly wicked calls, I just want a set off, but where does one even go during COVID? Next in line to go out on the brush truck for wildland action, hoping that'll be a good change of pace.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 13, 2020)

The past 20 something days I've only had 2 days off, you can have all the wild land action you want. Vacation starts tomorrow, 19 days off for a hunting trip. By Felicia, don't care that the Angeles National Forest is burning down vacation is calling!


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 13, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> also, being able to ignore content from specific users on this forum has made this100% more enjoyable.


I agree. I’ve certainly found myself less willing—or wanting—to post much anymore. Maybe I’m just getting older, I dunno...


StCEMT said:


> I've done some busy 16's would never wanna do 24. I do enough in most 12's as is. Throw in running a few miles after work and whatever I need to do at home and I've had more than enough.


Lol, with that, my 40 year old self laughs at how much this mirrors my 20-something self’s routine.

I still manage to push myself for an after work workout routinely, sometimes to a fault. I agree though, I can barely sit comfortably in an ambulance for more than 8 hours at a time now. That’s no badge worth bragging about either.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 14, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> The past 20 something days I've only had 2 days off, you can have all the wild land action you want. Vacation starts tomorrow, 19 days off for a hunting trip. By Felicia, don't care that the Angeles National Forest is burning down vacation is calling!


14 days of camping sounds just fine as long as they keep us out of kansas. Also I wanna up my down payment soooo.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 14, 2020)

Tigger said:


> 14 days of camping sounds just fine as long as they keep us out of kansas. Also I wanna up my down payment soooo.



You get hazard pay while out on assignment?


----------



## Seirende (Aug 14, 2020)

Toddler art






"Hey guys, you want to watch some TV while Aunt Seirende cleans this up?"


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 14, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Toddler art
> View attachment 5069
> 
> 
> "Hey guys, you want to watch some TV while Aunt Seirende cleans this up?"


Somebody could make a fortune desiging a house that could be pressure washed on the inside and still look stylish.

Brings back memories of the stuff I used to do at that age: putting Hershey chocolate bars in the dryer with the whites, standing behind a fan and feeding my dad's reel to reel tapes to it, making chilli for breakfast for my brother, the dog and me.  In retrospect, I'm amazed I lived to even go to school.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 14, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Somebody could make a fortune desiging a house that could be pressure washed on the inside and still look stylish.
> 
> Brings back memories of the stuff I used to do at that age: putting Hershey chocolate bars in the dryer with the whites, standing behind a fan and feeding my dad's reel to reel tapes to it, making chilli for breakfast for my brother, the dog and me.  In retrospect, I'm amazed I lived to even go to school.



My folks told me that even you have toddlers the only thing worse than a marker with no cap is the cap with no marker.  

And I was an artist. 

The world was my canvas.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 14, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> You get hazard pay while out on assignment?


Cooperators generally don't here. Still getting 144 hours of OT on a two week assignment (plus the regular 80 hours) is a pretty good check.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 14, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Cooperators generally don't here. Still getting 144 hours of OT on a two week assignment (plus the regular 80 hours) is a pretty good check.



A 14 day trip to summer camp is always nice. Just as long as you’re not mop shotting it.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 14, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> A 14 day trip to summer camp is always nice. Just as long as you’re not mop shotting it.


Hopefully rather than extend the crew that's currently on a big burner on the western slope we'll just do a crew swap. Very very active right now.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 14, 2020)

3 fires in 2 days, get back to the station at 0130, wake up at 0530 to drive 3 hours to a PALS refresher, turn around and then drive 6 hours to home. I am so glad I'm on vacation.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 14, 2020)

Last two fires I had were 50ft of 1" hose 15 min spot affairs


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 14, 2020)

Oh wow. Why didn't I find this option sooner.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 14, 2020)

Don't abuse the colors. play it cool. oh no.... it's taking over.  help me.  I've fallen and can't get up.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 15, 2020)

Just wait. Just wait. Just wait. Just wait. Just wait. Just wait. Just wait. Seriously, just wait. 

You might find there are font options too. Even different sizes...


----------



## Seirende (Aug 15, 2020)

I've come down with a cold, which obviously means that I'm stuck at home until I feel better. Holed up in my room with my reading app, some paper books, Netflix and Hulu, and Discord, so it's not all bad.


----------



## Rano Pano (Aug 15, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I've come down with a cold, which obviously means that I'm stuck at home until I feel better. Holed up in my room with my reading app, some paper books, Netflix and Hulu, and Discord, so it's not all bad.


I’ll suggest starting or rewatching the Office while it’s still on Netflix.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 15, 2020)

All I know I know I was tired and ready for bed, in bed normal time, nothing particularly out of the ordinary except I could not fall asleep for the life of me. Clocked less than 5 hours with frequent waking up, and of course of all days of my 4 day, its the last night before I go back to work -_-


----------



## Seirende (Aug 15, 2020)

Rano Pano said:


> I’ll suggest starting or rewatching the Office while it’s still on Netflix.



Tried to get into it. Not my cup of tea. I'm working through Crazy Ex-Girlfriend currently.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 15, 2020)

So I rejoined FB and frankly I had forgotten how bad at critical thought and public discourse so many people are.

Catching up with my cousins through group chat is nice, though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 15, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I agree. I’ve certainly found myself less willing—or wanting—to post much anymore. Maybe I’m just getting older, I dunno...
> 
> Lol, with that, my 40 year old self laughs at how much this mirrors my 20-something self’s routine.
> 
> I still manage to push myself for an after work workout routinely, sometimes to a fault. I agree though, I can barely sit comfortably in an ambulance for more than 8 hours at a time now. That’s no badge worth bragging about either.



This has become far less enjoyable than it used to be. Luckily I see about 1/3 of the stuff here.  

I bought a new bike to get back to the road. Hoping to do a Muddy Angels next year.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 15, 2020)

Well I managed to install my new oven without blowing myself up.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 15, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I agree. I’ve certainly found myself less willing—or wanting—to post much anymore. Maybe I’m just getting older, I dunno...
> 
> Lol, with that, my 40 year old self laughs at how much this mirrors my 20-something self’s routine.
> 
> I still manage to push myself for an after work workout routinely, sometimes to a fault. I agree though, I can barely sit comfortably in an ambulance for more than 8 hours at a time now. That’s no badge worth bragging about either.


Its a nice routine. I don't enjoy running, but I like the consistency of having a routine and it serves a purpose. 

I hear that. Came in for a short 5 hour stand by and it was perfect. Didn't have to do anything and wasn't stuck in a truck for a whole day.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 16, 2020)

We should have an EMTLife Discord!


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 16, 2020)

Aprz said:


> We should have an EMTLife Discord!


Would that tank this thread?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 16, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Well I managed to install my new oven without blowing myself up.


Adulting.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 16, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Would that tank this thread?


I don't think so.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 16, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Adulting.


Not necessarily.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 17, 2020)

Spoke to my PCP and she said the best thing would be to get COVID-19 tested before I go back to work. That'll be fun. I know what I have to look forward to because I got my brain poked for a recent hospital admission.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 17, 2020)

This isolation is tough on my mental health.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 17, 2020)

I love how it goes from sunny in the high 90’s to absolutely pouring rain in the 50’s.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 18, 2020)

Aren't these the worst most gaudy raptors you have ever wished you'd never laid your eyes on?






						Limited Edition Raptor®
					

Leatherman




					www.leatherman.com


----------



## Seirende (Aug 18, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Aren't these the worst most gaudy raptors you have ever wished you'd never laid your eyes on?



"Pay in 4 installments of $37.50"


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 18, 2020)

Seirende said:


> "Pay in 4 installments of $37.50"


Definitely medic grade shears at that price


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 18, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Definitely medic grade shears at that price


Sign up for a leatherman pro account and buy them for half. Theyre worth it, mine are 6 years old and cut like the day I bought them, though I quit carrying them a few months ago. 




Also, I'd like to use this opportunity to point out (again) that it is still ridiculous that someone put a seat belt cutter on a pair of scissors.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 18, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Sign up for a leatherman pro account and buy them for half. Theyre worth it, mine are 6 years old and cut like the day I bought them, though I quit carrying them a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a pair. My bf and I swap shears so we carry the other's shears. At first it was a sleight of hand joke between partners that turned out to be gut splitting hilarious due to the aftermath, but then neither of us wanted to give each others back. 

I have the pro. Leatherman TYMFS.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm debating a new stethoscope. The diaphragm on the small bell of my cardiology 3 has always fallen off every 6 months or so. Really tired of replacing them. Thinking of going to a master cardiology, but I only ever use a scope for lung sounds these days (mostly just verifying tube placement).


I may just blow the just off my master classic and roll with it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 18, 2020)

So if you’re a veteran and have a diagnosis of tinnitus with disability, the VA will give you an electronic Littman stethoscope if you tell them you have trouble hearing lung sounds and it affects your occupation.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 18, 2020)

I got the cardiology IV, but I intermittently listen to heart sounds ever since there was a post made on it here. I took a break for awhile after I lost my last stethoscope, but recently bought that cardiology IV and decided why not. I am somewhat bummed because I at the frequency I listen to heart sounds, I still don't hear any murmurs, and I am wondering if I am missing them. I heard clicks once, but at the hospital, I asked a doctor to listen to it and then it sounded normal! She thought I heard bowel sounds and I was like no... it was definitely clicking.


----------



## Peak (Aug 19, 2020)

Aprz said:


> I got the cardiology IV, but I intermittently listen to heart sounds ever since there was a post made on it here. I took a break for awhile after I lost my last stethoscope, but recently bought that cardiology IV and decided why not. I am somewhat bummed because I at the frequency I listen to heart sounds, I still don't hear any murmurs, and I am wondering if I am missing them. I heard clicks once, but at the hospital, I asked a doctor to listen to it and then it sounded normal! She thought I heard bowel sounds and I was like no... it was definitely clicking.


 
The ability to quickly auscultate heart sounds is all a matter of practice; most adult murmurs/clicks/rubs are far more subtle than most realize.

Within the past week I found a 2/6 murmur that was missed by the entire care team including the adult intensivist. The patient had a good bit of MVR on echo and will probably need a replacement in the next couple of months.

Generally speaking I prefer and recommend a heavy true open bell. Low frequency hearttones are almost impossible to appreciate otherwise.


----------



## silver (Aug 19, 2020)

Peak said:


> Within the past week I found a 2/6 murmur that was missed by the entire care team including the adult intensivist. The patient had a good bit of MVR on echo and will probably need a replacement in the next couple of months.



But realistically did they even listen to the heart sounds? I don't even regularly carry a stethoscope anymore and utilize the disposable ones as needed.


----------



## Peak (Aug 19, 2020)

silver said:


> But realistically did they even listen to the heart sounds? I don't even regularly carry a stethoscope anymore and utilize the disposable ones as needed.



I can’t say for certain, but I assume so. We leave a stethoscope in each of our critical care patient rooms and I think they are classic II so it’s not like I had a nice high end set of ears or anything.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 19, 2020)

Second time getting COVID-19 tested wasn't as unpleasant as the first time. The technician was much more gentle.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 19, 2020)

Does anyone else totally jazz up ramen? I added chicken, an egg, hot sauce, butter, garlic, red pepper flakes, scallions and shiitake mushrooms. Best lunch ever. (It makes me feel cultured if I eat with chopsticks)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 19, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Does anyone else totally jazz up ramen? I added chicken, an egg, hot sauce, butter, garlic, red pepper flakes, scallions and shiitake mushrooms. Best lunch ever. (It makes me feel cultured if I eat with chopsticks)
> View attachment 5074


Most I do is drain the water then add spaghetti sauce.  Gives me something different to eat in the truck once in a while.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 19, 2020)

I had a partner that would take hot water and add the EMS room ketchup packets to make "tomato soup.". He would also take saltines, cheese, and ketchup and call it lasagna.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 19, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> I had a partner that would take hot water and add the EMS room ketchup packets to make "tomato soup.". He would also take saltines, cheese, and ketchup and call it lasagna.


What happened to that psychopath?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 19, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> What happened to that psychopath?



he’s probably running an agency somewhere.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 19, 2020)

Boyfriend and friends threw me a surprise party 🥳. 

Had some pizza and snacks and pinata. 

Then we had an icing and silly string fight.  

Man I'm so stick with icing.  All over my face and hair and arms.  

Good times.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 19, 2020)

Man, I miss EMS


----------



## Seirende (Aug 20, 2020)

Woohoo! Tested negative for COVID-19.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 20, 2020)

Yesterday started off bad enough when an attack of insomnia left me awake until past 0200 before finally falling asleep night before shift, and then shuft didn't go so great either with the Captain literally yelling at the whole crew (and he's not a yeller, typically relaxed kinda guy too) before lunch (especially when he singled me out for some BS so I was getting chewed out in front of the crew too)

That was not a fun shift, at all...


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 20, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Yesterday started off bad enough when an attack of insomnia left me awake until past 0200 before finally falling asleep night before shift, and then shuft didn't go so great either with the Captain literally yelling at the whole crew (and he's not a yeller, typically relaxed kinda guy too) before lunch (especially when he singled me out for some BS so I was getting chewed out in front of the crew too)
> 
> That was not a fun shift, at all...



If you're gonna get chewed out it should be behind closed doors. Imo


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 20, 2020)

I paid a deposit on my new countertops tgis morning. A little depressing how much countertops cost.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 20, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> If you're gonna get chewed out it should be behind closed doors. Imo


Depends on the reason.  Sometimes, albeit very rarely, it is more beneficial to have others see it.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 20, 2020)

Anyone seeing an uptick in atypical pneumonias? Have seen quite a few very sick Legionella pneumonia and such covid negative patients lately. Suspected to be due to cloth masks


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 21, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Anyone seeing an uptick in atypical pneumonias? Have seen quite a few very sick Legionella pneumonia and such covid negative patients lately. Suspected to be due to cloth masks


Not yet in my neck of the woods... we've been seeing mostly either COVID presentations or typical pneumonias. Good to know you're starting to see these so I'll be on the lookout for this.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 21, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Anyone seeing an uptick in atypical pneumonias? Have seen quite a few very sick Legionella pneumonia and such covid negative patients lately. Suspected to be due to cloth masks


No, but I've had an uptick in being way too ****ing close to people getting shot or shot at. Twice this week I've been 50 or so yards away. I've lost count of how many GSW's I've ran this summer, but its been violent as hell.

I do think it opens some doors for us to bring some needed updates to our trauma care though, so I guess there is that.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 21, 2020)

For the first time as an adult I'm receiving Foodshare benefits... I should write a note to the government and thank them for the delicious banana I had earlier.


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 21, 2020)

Wait till you get the free cheese. That’s the Shiznit!


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 21, 2020)

There could be two hurricanes in the gulf soon.  Work sent an email about being able to be away from home for 72 hours at least. 

I'm training they told us during hurricane season, if we flood, don't get into a boat unless you have a life jacket.

I can't swim 🤣

I've never been in a hurricane before.  😅

We'll see how this goes. 

Not sure how my snake will do without power if things get bad.  🐍 

Any tips on preparedness?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> There could be two hurricanes in the gulf soon.  Work sent an email about being able to be away from home for 72 hours at least.
> 
> I'm training they told us during hurricane season, if we flood, don't get into a boat unless you have a life jacket.
> 
> ...


You missed out on Hurricane Harvey?

Non perishable food, water and water purification, batteries or solar charger for your phone, toiletries.  Problem is if you don't have it stock piled by now, you're not going to have much of a selection or quantity to choose from.  Keep your gas tank above 3/4.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 21, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> You missed out on Hurricane Harvey?
> 
> Non perishable food, water and water purification, batteries or solar charger for your phone, toiletries.  Problem is if you don't have it stock piled by now, you're not going to have much of a selection or quantity to choose from.  Keep your gas tank above 3/4.



Yeah.  I was too far north to be affected then.  

For water purification do you use tablets or filtration?

Yeah I guess I hadn't really been thinking of hurricanes... such a weird thing to worry about in my mind.  Might as well be stockpiling for a snowstorm, as it previously felt like. 

I stockpiled dry goods.  Probably should get some water and stuff.  The stations all have 72 hours worth of rations and water.  So there's that. (If on duty and stuck at a station that is)

Dumb🌀


----------



## silver (Aug 21, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Anyone seeing an uptick in atypical pneumonias? Have seen quite a few very sick Legionella pneumonia and such covid negative patients lately. Suspected to be due to cloth masks


More than your average year, as legionella cases are most common in late summer?


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Yeah.  I was too far north to be affected then.
> 
> For water purification do you use tablets or filtration?
> 
> ...



Batteries can come in handy if you lose power. AAA, AA, C, D, whatever your stuff needs.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> For water purification do you use tablets or filtration?
> 
> Yeah I guess I hadn't really been thinking of hurricanes... such a weird thing to worry about in my mind.


Both.

And what did you think those hurricane evacuation and contraflow signs on all the highways were for?  Rofl


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 21, 2020)

Talk about unprepared...


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 21, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Both.
> 
> And what did you think those hurricane evacuation and contraflow signs on all the highways were for?  Rofl



I mean .... uhhhh 😅

Oof. 

What were the odds of me getting hit by a hurricane within a year? Maybe better than I thought.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I mean .... uhhhh 😅
> 
> Oof.
> 
> What were the odds of me getting hit by a hurricane within a year? Maybe better than I thought.


100% if you're not prepared


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 22, 2020)

New flight suit day. Went to a 42S from a 44R. It's amazing how much better a properly fit flight suit looks. 

I also recently ran my CEP's through the washer, one of the pilots gave me a new set this morning. It's a pretty good day for being at work.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 22, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I mean .... uhhhh 😅
> 
> Oof.
> 
> What were the odds of me getting hit by a hurricane within a year? Maybe better than I thought.



you should know those rations and water bottles date to 10/2017. User beware.

Also, noticed the ESD going to get their own provider license. Creek is going to have to fully cooperate or will lose their 911.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 22, 2020)

Finally finishing week 2 of Fitch & Associates ASM program this week. It’s been a long time coming, thanks to Covid-19.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 22, 2020)

silver said:


> More than your average year, as legionella cases are most common in late summer?



More than average with mostly younger healthy patients that wouldn't typically suspect to be for legionella cases


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 22, 2020)

Got the new Galaxy Note20 Ultra. The camera quality is insane for a cellphone. Really excited to use it more


----------



## Seirende (Aug 22, 2020)

Viewed a super cute lower duplex today... the only major concern is that the gas and water bills are split evenly between the units. It has a wood-burning fireplace though! I sent a followup email asking for average gas bills in the winter and to speak to the tenant renting the upper half if she's open to that.


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 22, 2020)

Smart. You don’t want to pay for them.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 22, 2020)

Well, I guess there's no separation between the supplies, so there's no way to tell who's using what


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 22, 2020)

True...however you should be told what the cost has been over the past six months or so.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 22, 2020)

Mostly concerned about heating costs in winter


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 23, 2020)

If you live in Santa Cruz county, CA, and you see Halls Ambulances...No. They aren’t taking over the contract, they are a Strike Team for the fires.

Just making sure there wasn’t any confusion.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 23, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> True...however you should be told what the cost has been over the past six months or so.


Yep. If the landlord/manager is dividing all the costs across all units equally, they'd have that data. I'd want to know costs for July, August, September as well as December, January, February. Why those months? You're typically billed for last month's usage, so while your actual highest usage is probably Nov/Dec/Jan and June/July/Aug, it's the _bill _for those months you want... or whatever months are your highest heating and cooling usage months for Winter and Summer and then ask for the bills where you'd _pay _for that usage. 

I once lived in an area where we were on flat-rate water/sewer/gas/garbage (via community dumpster) but individual unit electricity. The reason is that our only gas appliance was a (relatively) huge hot water heater that supplied hot water for all 4 units. Everything else inside (AC/Heat, stove, etc) was all electric.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 23, 2020)

Bopped out for a reported auto fire, all my turnouts on, even mask (as in SCBA mask) and hood on, SCBA pack, big bulky firefighting gloves on, ready!.... and its a low rider pickup truck leaking some gasoline, no fire, take off mask, hood, pack, and grab the absorbent instead...


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 23, 2020)

Oh cool! _La Raza_ is even in Hawaii!


----------



## Seirende (Aug 23, 2020)

I am extremely glad that I asked to speak with the other tenant. She gave the landlord a SCATHING review and showed texts that were at the least unprofessional.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 24, 2020)

Second surprise birthday from the family. Sister made me an edible fruit arrangement and a cookie cake. 

They decorated my apartment. We had a late lunch. We hung out for a bit. 

Parents and little brother left and we went to a fish store she wanted to go to.  I took it as a trip to a free aquarium. 

Boyfriend passed out in the back seat, he was just tuckered out.

Boyfriend helped with both parties.  He's so good. His birthday is on a few months and I don't even know what I want to do. Most of his family isn't in the area and he's pretty introverted. I'll think of something... hopefully. 

For my gift he gave me the choice to pick out a motorcycle helmet.  Yesterday I got one from a store to help me fit it.  Can't wait to go for a ride. 

School started today. Some is online and some is in person.  Already have homework and reading to do. I need to get a printer. 

Need to send in my falconry renewal and drop off my dry cleaning. 

So much is going on. 

I just need to budget my time and money very carefully. 

And somehow work in my school and job schedules to be nice to each other....


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 24, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> If you live in Santa Cruz county, CA, and you see *Hall *Ambulances...No. They aren’t taking over the contract, they are a Strike Team for the fires.
> 
> Just making sure there wasn’t any confusion.











						Hall Ambulance deploys strike team to assist in CZU Lightning Complex Fire in Santa Cruz
					

Hall Ambulance Service, Inc. has deployed an advanced life support ambulance strike team to assist with a large northern California fire. The strike team is headed to the CZU Lightning Complex in Santa Cruz. The Hall Ambulance strike team consists of five ambulances, each staffed with a...




					bakersfieldnow.com
				



And it’s HALL Ambulance. I can guarantee Uncle Harv is cringing, and rolling over in his grave every time it’s pronounced in the plural form.


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 24, 2020)

Since it was more than one, ambulances was the plural.


----------



## jgmedic (Aug 24, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Hall Ambulance deploys strike team to assist in CZU Lightning Complex Fire in Santa Cruz
> 
> 
> Hall Ambulance Service, Inc. has deployed an advanced life support ambulance strike team to assist with a large northern California fire. The strike team is headed to the CZU Lightning Complex in Santa Cruz. The Hall Ambulance strike team consists of five ambulances, each staffed with a...
> ...


I wonder if he was buried in the purple suit he wore when I met him during my interview.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 25, 2020)

Found bittersweet nightshade in my brother and SIL's backyard, right at the height of their twin toddlers, so we're having a nightshade pulling party this evening


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 25, 2020)

The covid hits keep on coming. I can't get the broadheads I want, apparently related to shut downs earlier in the year.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 26, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> The covid hits keep on coming. I can't get the broadheads I want, apparently related to shut downs earlier in the year.


I just got my new bow set up the other week. Got a few minor tweaks to make. Fortunately I've got some old fixed blade Muzzys sitting around to use.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 26, 2020)

I feel like this was a first, respond to an Urgent Care where the MD was actually very useful in treating the Pt and giving us a report

(35 yo F pt came in for an allergic reaction, Doc gave her Epi and Benadryl and gave us a nice concise handover report)


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 26, 2020)

Damn if I didn’t have distance standards I would’ve shot a 4x4 at 71 yards this am. 

Also I have 7 packs of broad heads... rookies... always keep a healthy stock.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 26, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Damn if I didn’t have distance standards I would’ve shot a 4x4 at 71 yards this am.
> 
> Also I have 7 packs of broad heads... rookies... always keep a healthy stock.


I have plenty of various types, im just notorious for changing arrow setups every year. I want to stick with a cut on contact head. 

I started out with 200 grain single bevels but I was underspined and going up was no gaurantee either. Then I bought a 3 pack of 125gr magnus black hornets to try, I liked them and now I can't get more.


----------



## dutemplar (Aug 27, 2020)

So, the dude wearing a paramedic cap in Kenosha who was almost disarmed...  please say he isnt a real paramedic.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 27, 2020)

dutemplar said:


> So, the dude wearing a paramedic cap in Kenosha who was almost disarmed...  please say he isnt a real paramedic.


You mean the 17 year Illinois resident who was arrested for shooting three people?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 27, 2020)

The ban hammer got the spammer double tap this morning.  That is all.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 27, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> The ban hammer got the spammer double tap this morning.  That is all.


How many confirmed kills?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 27, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> How many confirmed kills?


Two...I dont waste swings.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 27, 2020)

dutemplar said:


> So, the dude wearing a paramedic cap in Kenosha who was almost disarmed...  please say he isnt a real paramedic.


I know right like dude if you’re going to party don’t rep the profession like that and definitely don’t wuss out when it’s time to dance.


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 27, 2020)

You mean the guy pretending to be a “medic” who pulled out a pistol and attempted to kill the 17 year old who had already been attacked and was defending himself? That one? He’s lucky he just got hit in the arm.

All three attackers who tried to kill the 17 year old are convicted Felons.
The 17 year old tried to get away but was blitzed. All this after one of them tried to throw a Molotov cocktail.

Get your facts straight. Stop cheering on rioters and criminals just because they self identify as “medics”.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 27, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I have plenty of various types, im just notorious for changing arrow setups every year. I want to stick with a cut on contact head.
> 
> I started out with 200 grain single bevels but I was underspined and going up was no gaurantee either. Then I bought a 3 pack of 125gr magnus black hornets to try, I liked them and now I can't get more.



I shot magnus stingers for years, 125gr I think. I now shoot Blackout Toxiks 100gr. Bass Pro will have a sale $17 for a pack of 3 a couple times a year. Every broadhead I’ve shot I’ve had complete pass through’s on animals.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 27, 2020)

So I’m looking nationally for a paramedic job with leadership and/or education potential. Still employed, looking for late 2020 or Q1 2021.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 28, 2020)

Got off shift yesterday and did a few errands. Slept VERY well in this new station.  It's ridiculously nice. Everyone had their own room with their own AC and heat and fan (with remote) and sleep number bed and all of that.  The whole station is super nice and modern. 

Started feeling a little queasy. Went to bed early with a growing headache. Felt worse and worse.I took two Tylenol for the headache and drank water. Fumbled the bottle and spilled the rest on the ground. 

 Got pretty nauseous. Even turned on the AC and fan I felt so hot. Woke up and went to bed a few times.  Woke up and knew I was going to puke soon (I don't usually puke when I feel sick.  The one time in probably 10+ years was due to food poisoning)


I puke not long after. It's all brown and mucous. I start to get worried and text my boyfriend who is on shift. 

I decide to sleep in the bathroom cause I'm not feeling well at all. 

I started to worry about the puke but then remembered I ate Oreo Os earlier and it's probably okay puke. Not sure why I puked. 

Keep waking up and not feeling well.  

My boyfriend wakes me up and asks how I'm doing. He wants to know if I want to stay on the floor or to sleep in my bed. I don't want to eat or drink anything but my headache is still pretty bad. 

I just lay on the floor. He brings my pillow and I sleep there. He falls asleep next to me. 

Eventually I feel less nauseous to the point I sleep in my bed with a trash can ready. He brought Gatorade and soup and stuff. 

I eventually feel like eating and drank some Gatorade with the soup. 

I go back to bed and sleep decently he layed next to me, but  the headache persisted and I took more Tylenol. 

I'm so glad I'm not due in to work soon. 

Eventually fell asleep for a good while. He wakes me up asking how I'm feeling. Compared to earlier, way better.  Maybe I just ate something bad. I dunno. 

He has to go so he can get back home, get ready, and go to work. 

It is really nice to have someone checking in on you and taking care of you. 😭 ❤

Just holding his hand when I don't feel well made me happy. Now I know why pts do it (I still held their hand before though.  It made them happy)

I'm feeling a lot better now.  Finished the soup and trying to drink more fluids. Did a few errands over the phone. 

I have a Pharamacology assignment due soon I'll do today. 

I'm just lucky to have him.  (And others who would check on me if needed)

It's very different than before.  And it's good.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 28, 2020)

Was having some insomnia, like ~4hrs of sleep at home no calls or whatever. (The night before we got chewed the F*** out was a sub 4hr night) Tried taking some melatonin supplements including a sublingual spray, felt like it just screwed me up more. 

Bought a bottle of ZzzQuil, the clear "no additives" stuff, label says 30ml dose nightly, only been taking 15ml at home (none at work) and even at station this whole last week all 7, 7½hrs ea night, feel Soooooooo much better


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 28, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Was having some insomnia, like ~4hrs of sleep at home no calls or whatever. (The night before we got chewed the F*** out was a sub 4hr night) Tried taking some melatonin supplements including a sublingual spray, felt like it just screwed me up more.
> 
> Bought a bottle of ZzzQuil, the clear "no additives" stuff, label says 30ml dose nightly, only been taking 15ml at home (none at work) and even at station this whole last week all 7, 7½hrs ea night, feel Soooooooo much better



Melatonin made me almost trip out.  I dunno what it was doing. I felt like I was falling in a hole with my eyes closed.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 28, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Was having some insomnia, like ~4hrs of sleep at home no calls or whatever. (The night before we got chewed the F*** out was a sub 4hr night) Tried taking some melatonin supplements including a sublingual spray, felt like it just screwed me up more.
> 
> Bought a bottle of ZzzQuil, the clear "no additives" stuff, label says 30ml dose nightly, only been taking 15ml at home (none at work) and even at station this whole last week all 7, 7½hrs ea night, feel Soooooooo much better



Try Doxylamine. Its great. Less groggy feeling than Benadryl.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 28, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> So I’m looking nationally for a paramedic job with leadership and/or education potential. Still employed, looking for late 2020 or Q1 2021.



where are you. Send me a PM.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 28, 2020)

I saw a lady get cardioverted by adenosine and she didn't flatline. Is that normal?


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 28, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I saw a lady get cardioverted by adenosine and she didn't flatline. Is that normal?



did it convert all the way.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 28, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> did it convert all the way.



I'm not sure what all the way means.

I mean he hr was like 220 and now it's like 110 (at the time)


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 28, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm not sure what all the way means.
> 
> I mean he hr was like 220 and now it's like 110 (at the time)



sounds like it worked well. Adenosine doesn’t always cause a classic asystole so that’s good.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 28, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> sounds like it worked well. Adenosine doesn’t always cause a classic asystole so that’s good.



Shared my story with my buddies and everyone was all like "Oooh you saw her flatline" and I'm like... umm no asystole

So I thought maybe it only kinda worked


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 28, 2020)

Are sinus arrest, or a sinus pause no longer applicable terminology?

One last day of a long rotation.

Also, having a teen and a soon-to-be tween distance learning while trying our best to still respectfully SD within guidelines is proving to be a daunting task. This is old.

Also, R.I.P. Black Panther.


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 28, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Was having some insomnia, like ~4hrs of sleep at home no calls or whatever. (The night before we got chewed the F*** out was a sub 4hr night) Tried taking some melatonin supplements including a sublingual spray, felt like it just screwed me up more.
> 
> Bought a bottle of ZzzQuil, the clear "no additives" stuff, label says 30ml dose nightly, only been taking 15ml at home (none at work) and even at station this whole last week all 7, 7½hrs ea night, feel Soooooooo much better



Lunesta. No groggy effects. No sleep walking.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 29, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Are sinus arrest, or a sinus pause no longer applicable terminology?



Depends who you are talking to.  I doubt many outside cardiology or EP necessarily care to understand


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 29, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Depends who you are talking to.  I doubt many outside cardiology or EP necessarily care to understand


//shrugs// That's how I was taught/ learned them in paramedic school.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 29, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> //shrugs// That's how I was taught/ learned them in paramedic school.



What's EP?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What's EP?


Electrophysiologist


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I saw a lady get cardioverted by adenosine and she didn't flatline. Is that normal?


Yes. Asystole doesn't always happen. Sometimes adenosine just applies the brakes and slows heart rates way down to the point where you can see what the rhythm is. Sometimes what happens is the rate stays slow afterward. Sometimes you do get the asystole and it's interesting to see, along with the restart. The patient on the other hand usually doesn't like having that done...


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 29, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> Yes. Asystole doesn't always happen. Sometimes adenosine just applies the brakes and slows heart rates way down to the point where you can see what the rhythm is. Sometimes what happens is the rate stays slow afterward. Sometimes you do get the asystole and it's interesting to see, along with the restart. The patient on the other hand usually doesn't like having that done...



Is it a matter of dose or the body's metabolism and physical ability to adjust to the medication or something unknown that determines if it slows down vs asystole?

She said it felt funny, but didn't hurt and afterwards was feeling better.  

I stared at the strip. There appeared to be "legible" rhythms before and after. It wasn't just like crazy artifact or unknown electrical activity. 

Just one beast was the fast rate and the next was half that and it continued on like that.


----------



## Peak (Aug 29, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Is it a matter of dose or the body's metabolism and physical ability to adjust to the medication or something unknown that determines if it slows down vs asystole?
> 
> She said it felt funny, but didn't hurt and afterwards was feeling better.
> 
> ...



Adenosine is taken up by a variety of cells including peripheral vascular tissue and RBCs. If the delivery of the drug is slow and resultingly there is a small plasma concentration by the time it reaches the heart you are going to see less clinical effect. A small does may or may not be enough to break a re-entry pathway without causing a significant sinus pause/arrest.

Delivery method is critical to the effectiveness of adenosine in the field. A CVC or RA is ideal but unlikely to be present in the field or ED. A large bore proximal IV with a large flush given as rapidly as possible is typically the best you will get otherwise.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 29, 2020)

To get back off topic, I'll say one good thing about Californians...they know how to merge.  They see a truck in the right lane that can't get over they step on it and merge, instead of trying to challenge the laws of physics.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 30, 2020)

First time trying melatonin... kept waking up from dreams. I guess vivid dreams are a side effect of melatonin and I have had them with a supplement I tried a long time ago (Amoryn) although those were straight nightmares.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 30, 2020)

The Spring 2020 cohort just finished the Fitch “Ambulance Service Manager“ Program. This was supposed to be a class that had 2, one week, on site leadership development sessions with a 6 week break in the middle to complete a group research project. First week in Jacksonville went fine. Then C19 loomed it ugly head and through several postponements and ”maybe we’ll hold it live” email, we finally completed the second week via zoom.

Leadership development via zoom, when networking and interpersonal interaction is a key part of the program, was difficult... but we’ve finished the curriculum and through post class feedback, it seems as though we've all come away with some valuable new information and insight about our personal management and leadership practices.

if you’re in a leadership role, or moving in that direction, I’d put it on the  short list for positive career development programs.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 30, 2020)

The ZzzQuil I've been using lately is Diphenhydramine HCI (why is the "L" lowercase?) 50mg per 30ml solution. 

Very definitely better results for me than any Melatonin supplements. I dont really recall any dreams... but just a general feeling of "yeah I was technically asleep but not actually getting any sleep" i.e. just very restless like I was constantly on the verge of waking up.

So far so good with the ZzzQuil (I bought the "No High Fructose Corn Syrup, No Alcohol, No Artificial Dyes and Flavors" bottle so its a clear liquid vs the normal purple). Working well enough I don't feel a particular need to go and try those other supplements, but I do have issues with occasional recurrence of insomnia so I'll def keep a note of those to try, sadly I'm sure eventually I'll have trouble falling asleep again after this bottle is done....


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 30, 2020)

You do understand that long term Diphenhydramine use creates changes to your REM cycles and creates more problems, right?
Talk to your MD.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 30, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> HCI (why is the "L" lowercase?)



Because it's Hydrogen Chloride.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 30, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> occasional recurrence of insomnia



I’ve just come to terms with that fact that I’m going to stare at the ceiling all night some nights. 

Sometimes watching old Bob Ross videos on YouTube helps.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 31, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> why is the "L" lowercase?


Because the chemical abbreviation for chlorine is "Cl" and not "CL." Also do note that "L" is, by itself, not a chemical abbreviation for anything. Lithium is abbreviated "Li."


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 31, 2020)

First hunt of the year in the books. Came out with a 9'8 gator. Dove season opens in a week. Bow season a month later then Wyoming for antelope in October. Should be a good year to fill the freezer.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 31, 2020)

Well last morning after hunting 10 days straight never got a shot at a deer.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 31, 2020)

New truck, lets just take last weeks teaching check and spend all of it on LEDs and such.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 31, 2020)

Tigger said:


> New truck, lets just take last weeks teaching check and spend all of it on LEDs and such.


What did you get?


----------



## Tigger (Aug 31, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> What did you get?


2018 F150. My 2006 Frontier was getting long in the tooth and wasn't quite big enough to take four people comfortably to the mountains so I already knew I was getting a fullsize truck within in the next 18 months. And then I was a dumbass and wrecked the Fronty, fortunately no one was hurt. Not a glorious end to a truck that served me well for almost 
seven years.

The lights I could cover with some teaching...a camper shell is gonna take some real OT.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 31, 2020)

Tigger said:


> 2018 F150. My 2006 Frontier was getting long in the tooth and wasn't quite big enough to take four people comfortably to the mountains so I already knew I was getting a fullsize truck within in the next 18 months. And then I was a dumbass and wrecked the Fronty, fortunately no one was hurt. Not a glorious end to a truck that served me well for almost
> seven years.
> 
> The lights I could cover with some teaching...a camper shell is gonna take some real OT.
> View attachment 5081



ironically, I’ve been looking for a Frontier or Colorado for making into a light camper. Maybe a full size but am looking for older and cheaper too so I dunno. Daily driver is a 2019 Insight so I don’t really need fuel economy.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 31, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> ironically, I’ve been looking for a Frontier or Colorado for making into a light camper. Maybe a full size but am looking for older and cheaper too so I dunno. Daily driver is a 2019 Insight so I don’t really need fuel economy.


No need for me to get a camper.  My truck has bunk beds, a fridge with freezer, microwave, crockpot, george foreman grill, and a 40 cup coffee pot.  APU provides electrical and heating/cooling when parked.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 1, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> ironically, I’ve been looking for a Frontier or Colorado for making into a light camper. Maybe a full size but am looking for older and cheaper too so I dunno. Daily driver is a 2019 Insight so I don’t really need fuel economy.


One of the guys on my shift has a long-bed Colorado that he uses for such pursuits. I considered one but wanted more cab space. It's also my only vehicle and gets better mpg than the Fronty and doesn't work so hard going up and down mountain passes.


----------



## Peak (Sep 1, 2020)

I had a brand new frontier rental about a year ago. It worked fine but it just felt like I was driving something straight out of the mid 90s. It also had a weird steering feeling, it felt disconnected from the road but also really heavy.

It was also quite slow for a gas powered engine and didn’t seem to have great torque, which was weird given its specs.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 1, 2020)

Yay. Opening day of Dove season!! 

47 minutes left to dodge a flight so I can make it.


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 1, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Yay. Opening day of Dove season!!


That usually means rain is on the way.  Or it has rained and the birds will be scattered.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 1, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Going home today. Here's hoping this is the last inpatient for some time.



It wasn't...


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 1, 2020)

Old Tracker said:


> That usually means rain is on the way. Or it has rained and the birds will be scattered.


20% chance at 1600


----------



## Tigger (Sep 1, 2020)

Peak said:


> I had a brand new frontier rental about a year ago. It worked fine but it just felt like I was driving something straight out of the mid 90s. It also had a weird steering feeling, it felt disconnected from the road but also really heavy.
> 
> It was also quite slow for a gas powered engine and didn’t seem to have great torque, which was weird given its specs.


I was a fan of how it drove anywhere but going straight uphill. Perhaps why I have no love for Tacomas.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 1, 2020)

Tfw when you have about $1500 in medical bills due in less than two weeks and just about enough to your name to cover car insurance and a little gas.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 1, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Tfw when you have about $1500 in medical bills due in less than two weeks and just about enough to your name to cover car insurance and a little gas.


Man I thought vehicle repairs were bad.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 1, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Yay. Opening day of Dove season!!
> 
> 47 minutes left to dodge a flight so I can make it.


Got a 9'8 gator the other day. Dove opens on the 5th for me.


----------



## Rano Pano (Sep 1, 2020)

I’m the span of a month I welcomed my first born into the world, and received the news my mother has stage 4 cancer. 
I lost the appeal of the emergency calls long ago. I enjoy them but it’s not what drives me. Now more then ever I’m wondering if I’m better suited for more chronic conditions and as a RN.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 1, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Man I thought vehicle repairs were bad.



I really went bad on credit cards these last 6 months.

I might be able to be debt free by Christmas.

I'm doing way better at work.  Just need to work on maps and locations.

Tips on how to learn it? 

I've tried flashcards and looking at maps and it's not clicking. I'm going to be driving out there tomorrow to try and just drive it myself


----------



## Seirende (Sep 1, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Man I thought vehicle repairs were bad.



All told I have over $5000 remaining to pay. My welder sister doesn't mind loaning me the money, though, to be paid back whenever I get my head sorted enough to start working regularly.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 2, 2020)

You know how they say life will chew you up and spit you out?

Still waiting to be spat out.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 2, 2020)

Calling up the pharmacist... "Hey, if I take methylphenidate and propranolol together, will they both still have an effect?"

Pharmacist said probably, so here I am mixing a beta blocker and a stimulant.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 2, 2020)

Hmm, the overall effect seems to be good. Drug experimentation isn't always bad, kiddos.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 2, 2020)

"Hey dad, I wanna help put on those new exhaust hangers, also, Im going to put my mouth up to the exhaust and scream hello"


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 2, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> "Hey dad, I wanna help put on those new exhaust hangers, also, Im going to put my mouth up to the exhaust and scream hello"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of when dad would set me down on the wheel well in the engine compartment and had me a socket, saying "change the spark plugs"

For all you yung'uns that don't know what I mean, there actually used be room to work under the hood.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 2, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Reminds me of when dad would set me down on the wheel well in the engine compartment and had me a socket, saying "change the spark plugs"
> 
> For all you yung'uns that don't know what I mean, there actually used be room to work under the hood.


Yep, this was on my 84 K10. 6 inch lift I can even sit up cross legged to work underneath it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 2, 2020)

Just changed the oil with the bf on my 4Runner for the first time. It was very easy.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Just changed the oil with the bf on my 4Runner for the first time. It was very easy.


Ive been pretty deadset on a new 4runner for a couple years now, then I saw the Kia Telluride. Never thought I would even consider a Kia but its my new front runner.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 2, 2020)

If I had an extra 90 grand laying around I'd be talking to a dealer about buying a Ram TRX.

Not that I need an off road desert racing tuned pickup that probably gets single digit mpg (because it has a freaking 700 horsepower supercharged 6.2L Hemi V8 with 650lb ft of torque, 0-60 in 4.5 seconds) in urban HI... I dont need... I dont need... I dont need...WANT! But can't afford lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 2, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> If I had an extra 90 grand laying around I'd be talking to a dealer about buying a Ram TRX.
> 
> Not that I need an off road desert racing tuned pickup that probably gets single digit mpg (because it has a freaking 700 horsepower supercharged 6.2L Hemi V8 with 650lb ft of torque, 0-60 in 4.5 seconds) in urban HI... I dont need... I dont need... I dont need...WANT! But can't afford lol


Well, considering where you live you'd need 90K for the truck and another 90K for gas.  Lol


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 2, 2020)

More like 90k for registration and taxes and the like but yeah, not untrue either 😅😞


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 2, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> "Hey dad, I wanna help put on those new exhaust hangers, also, Im going to put my mouth up to the exhaust and scream hello"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brings up memories of my dad yelling at me to hold the damn flashlight right where he wants it. Or my dad yelling at me while I would be behind the wheel with him giving me directions trying to hook up the trailer... builds character.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 2, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Brings up memories of my dad yelling at me to hold the damn flashlight right where he wants it. Or my dad yelling at me while I would be behind the wheel with him giving me directions trying to hook up the trailer... builds character.



Pepperidge farms remembers


----------



## Aprz (Sep 3, 2020)

I might become a paramedic preceptor. I just took that fisdap preceptor class with a bunch of videos. It was painful to watch. My company makes us apply and interview to be preceptors so that's next.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 3, 2020)

Is there a good diagram for therapeutic index?


----------



## Seirende (Sep 3, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Is there a good diagram for therapeutic index?



You mean like, "Less than this won't work, more than this might kill you"?


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 3, 2020)

Seirende said:


> You mean like, "Less than this won't work, more than this might kill you"?


No.  The understanding behind it . Can't visualize it


----------



## Seirende (Sep 3, 2020)

Well, I'm officially desperate enough that we're looking at getting me ECT ASAP.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 3, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Well, I'm officially desperate enough that we're looking at getting me ECT ASAP.


ECT?


----------



## Seirende (Sep 3, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> ECT?



Electroconvulsive therapy


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 3, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Is there a good diagram for therapeutic index?


It is the difference between the dose of a drug that causes a therapeutic effect vs. the dose that causes toxicity. 

Basically, "the safe dosing range".


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 3, 2020)

Peak said:


> I had a brand new frontier rental about a year ago. It worked fine but it just felt like I was driving something straight out of the mid 90s. It also had a weird steering feeling, it felt disconnected from the road but also really heavy.
> 
> It was also quite slow for a gas powered engine and didn’t seem to have great torque, which was weird given its specs.


Driving a rented Sentra in Massachusetts right now and this is life. I miss my Insight, has more guts than this thing.

Cape Cod CPR is extremely squared away and professional. They’re hosting a cadaver lab and it is better than the UMBC CCEMTP one I did back in ‘16 by a long shot. 12/10 recommended.
Also saw Cypress Creek got served a notice of termination of contract, 1 year lead time. I’m impressed. That admin team is willing to ruin the good reputation built over 45 years to protect themselves. And there’s no good reason for them not to cooperate with the forensic accountant from ESD11.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 3, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> ECT?





Seirende said:


> Electroconvulsive therapy


ECT as a procedure itself is actually pretty safe. It's done under sedation and with a short acting, short duration NMB (Sux usually). Then they electrically induce a seizure and recovery from this is usually pretty fast. When it works, it does help. When it doesn't work, I haven't heard of it making things worse. So, it's pretty much all upside.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 3, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> So, it's pretty much all upside.



Except for the potential cognitive effects and memory loss


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 4, 2020)

2100 and the crop duster decides to start spraying the fields around the station. I guess it’s a good thing that doesn’t happen at @Jim37F s department, they’d be thinking Japan wants round 2.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 4, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> 2100 and the crop duster decides to start spraying the fields around the station. I guess it’s a good thing that doesn’t happen at @Jim37F s department, they’d be thinking Japan wants round 2.


Not so much from our station itself (unless ypu climb up to the roof of the old hose tower) but in our neighborhood looks directly into Pearl Harbor (can see both Battleships Missouri and Arizona Memorial) For the end of WW2 celebrations (much muted due to the pandemic unfortunately) they had some old historical WW2 warbirds flying around. Pretty cool to see a PBY Catalina that actually served in the war flying overhead.

And yeah, when the F-22s at Hickam take off they tend to drown everything else out (especially at the Training Center which is right next to the airport and Joint Base Pearl Harbor Hickam, one of our Training Officers in Recruit Class was soft spoken and when the jets were flying we could miss whole lessons sometimes lol)


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 4, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Except for the potential cognitive effects and memory loss


Some memory loss is probably the biggest downside of this. It's also why I said "pretty much" instead of "entirely" upside. 

Now I'm not advocating for ECT at all. This is something that _should_ be very carefully and thoughtfully considered before starting the regimen. There are some other experimental therapies as well, but I would first consider this before going down a more experimental track. The downsides of some of those can be quite significant, IIRC.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 4, 2020)

Good hot cup of coffee, paycheck double what I normally clear, and introduced a spammer to the ban hammer.  Tis starting out to be a good day.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 4, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> Some memory loss is probably the biggest downside of this. It's also why I said "pretty much" instead of "entirely" upside.
> 
> Now I'm not advocating for ECT at all. This is something that _should_ be very carefully and thoughtfully considered before starting the regimen. There are some other experimental therapies as well, but I would first consider this before going down a more experimental track. The downsides of some of those can be quite significant, IIRC.



I've done some brief reading on the risks... the memory loss _usually_ resolves with time. I think for me the potential benefit will end up outweighing the risks.

I'd like to try esketamine; I've heard great things, but insurance doesn't cover it and it's friggin expensive.

Longer term I'm looking at DBT, that seems to have some efficacy in chronic suicidality.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 4, 2020)

Just updated my voter registration and requested an absentee ballot from the comfort of my couch


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 4, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I've done some brief reading on the risks... the memory loss _usually_ resolves with time. I think for me the potential benefit will end up outweighing the risks.
> 
> I'd like to try esketamine; I've heard great things, but insurance doesn't cover it and it's friggin expensive.
> 
> Longer term I'm looking at DBT, that seems to have some efficacy in chronic suicidality.


I'm curious to see how ketamine will change in that regard with time. What little I have read seems promising. How much does it cost though?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 4, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I've done some brief reading on the risks... the memory loss _usually_ resolves with time. I think for me the potential benefit will end up outweighing the risks.
> 
> I'd like to try esketamine; I've heard great things, but insurance doesn't cover it and it's friggin expensive.
> 
> Longer term I'm looking at DBT, that seems to have some efficacy in chronic suicidality.


Have you looked into ketamine (the chiral form which is given IV) infusions? I don't know a lot about it other than the fact that they are purported to be nearly a miracle cure for some folks. Also I'm sure they aren't cheap, but it may cost less than esketamine, and anything that works well might be worth the cost.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 4, 2020)

Last I heard ketamine was about $400 per infusion, which is about what my psychiatrist said esketamine costs per treatment (which I think is IN for esketamine). That was a bit ago, I'll have to check into current pricing. You're looking at multiple treatments for either form.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 4, 2020)

Cost-effectiveness of esketamine for depression: Researchers find this nasal spray for treatment-resistant depression is currently too expensive for widespread use
					

A study has determined that esketamine, a nasal spray to treat severe depression, is currently too expensive for widespread use.



					www.sciencedaily.com


----------



## Seirende (Sep 4, 2020)

Actually, now that I'm looking into it, there is a patient assistance program for Spravato that I might qualify for. Esketamine would definitely be preferable to ECT.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 4, 2020)

If you can get assistance for something like esketamine, to make it far more affordable, that might be a preferable thing. From what I just read, you'll have to be on, or continue an oral antidepressant. However, it does appear to be very promising for treatment resistant depression. Also I haven't read (yet) that withdrawl has been a significant problem with esketamine compared to ketamines generally, it really does appear to be potentially a great option. If this doesn't work, you do have ECT as a backup, though that does have its own risks. 

I've read (somewhere) that dissociative agents can be used for depression treatment. I just don't recall how effective some of those agents have been and who knows how effective they are long-term, after ceasing therapy with them.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 5, 2020)

To my understanding ketamine reduces suicidal ideation quickly and dramatically. Idk if esketamine does the same, but here's hoping.

I actually feel a bit better having options that have potential to work and work quickly.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 5, 2020)

That moment when the rookie in station, the gung ho headstrong cocky, talk a lot of smack type, challenges you to a mask up drill, gloves on (i.e. properly donning SCBA Mask, hood, helmet, going on air, etc, all with the big bulky not very dexterous firefighting gloves on)... and not only do I beat him, I tied his self claimed PR time... AND this was at shift change so 1st Watch was watching as well...

Yup, think today is gonna be a good day 😁


----------



## jgmedic (Sep 5, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> That moment when the rookie in station, the gung ho headstrong cocky, talk a lot of smack type, challenges you to a mask up drill, gloves on (i.e. properly donning SCBA Mask, hood, helmet, going on air, etc, all with the big bulky not very dexterous firefighting gloves on)... and not only do I beat him, I tied his self claimed PR time... AND this was at shift change so 1st Watch was watching as well...
> 
> Yup, think today is gonna be a good day 😁


Then he cant get his gloves on  and I get to ask howd your old, fat engineer beat your *** so badly?


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 5, 2020)

Boyfriend had breakfast with me and we went on a motorcycle ride.  Then he went home to get ready for shift. 

After our ride I noticed he didn't have a fuel gauge on his bike.  I ask him how he knows how much gas he has. He says a light will come on and that means he has 100mi left

He texts me a story about how it turns out it means he has 45 miles left and our old supervisor (he still works there, I don't) was driving around in his old truck and gave him a ride to and from the gas station. 

Lessons learned.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 5, 2020)

Seirende said:


> To my understanding ketamine reduces suicidal ideation quickly and dramatically. Idk if esketamine does the same, but here's hoping.
> 
> I actually feel a bit better having options that have potential to work and work quickly.


All I'm saying is look into all your options. I do not know enough about this stuff to make any recommendations. 

I can only imagine that if I were in a place where I were having to consider these things, cost would be low on my list of considerations, even though I know it cannot be completely discounted as a factor for many folks. 

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 5, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> All I'm saying is look into all your options. I do not know enough about this stuff to make any recommendations.
> 
> I can only imagine that if I were in a place where I were having to consider these things, cost would be low on my list of considerations, even though I know it cannot be completely discounted as a factor for many folks.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck.



This has been a good conversation for me in terms of bringing stuff up.

Cost is a barrier to treatment for me given that I have zero of the monies.

Thanks


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 5, 2020)

Seirende said:


> This has been a good conversation for me in terms of bringing stuff up.
> 
> *Cost is a barrier to treatment for me given that I have zero of the monies.*
> 
> Thanks


I am sorry to hear that. You are in the large majority (for whatever small comfort that may be worth), and this is the primary failure of our healthcare system, especially the small portion that deals with mental health, which is relatively cheap to provide.

I am sure things will work out, though. Stay positive and keep punching.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 6, 2020)

So I've been thinking about breaking down and buying a Leatherman Raptor. However while pursuing multi-tools I saw this version from SOG. Looks like a few more tools at a slightly lower price point (and I like SOG in general)

Anybody ever heard/seen these?









						ParaShears - Black
					

Designed for first responders complete with a mission-specific toolset that features 11 components, including shears, strap cutter, glass breaker, oxygen wrench and tweezers.




					sogknives.com


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 6, 2020)

Lotta stuff to get in the way of a pair of scissors...


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 6, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Lotta stuff to get in the way of a pair of scissors...


Seat belt cutter...... on scissors...........


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 6, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Seat belt cutter...... on scissors...........



Someone’s paying attention...


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 6, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Seat belt cutter...... on scissors...........


Well Raptor is guilty of that too... 😁


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 6, 2020)

I once had a pair. Eventually lost them and never replaced them. They cut great, but they weren't comfortable to cut with at all. Just get a pair that isn't as expensive. I just steal them from my local trauma center since they're free, cut really well, and free.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 6, 2020)

As far as cheapies go, the powdered shears from NAR are pretty good.  They don't bend easily like other cheapies and are pretty smooth and have a textured inner grip where the fingers rest.  There's also the little rounded bit on the opposite of the cutting edge that helps guide the shears. 

My local 5.11 stocks them in store but not online.  If you buy from NAR, you get the small discount with an account. 

They're about 6-9$ depending on what length you get.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 6, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> So I've been thinking about breaking down and buying a Leatherman Raptor. However while pursuing multi-tools I saw this version from SOG. Looks like a few more tools at a slightly lower price point (and I like SOG in general)
> 
> Anybody ever heard/seen these?
> 
> ...


My raptors are hard enough to clean as it is, those look even worse. I hated on raptors for years because reasons but broke down and admit that they are pretty excellent, mostly because they fold. Go great on the radio strap 

I don't think I've ever used any variety of a seatbelt cutter ever (as others said, duh they're scissors), but the O2 key on the seatbelt cutter is quite useful.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 6, 2020)

I use my seatbelt cutter on my raptors to open boxes of supplies.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 6, 2020)

Definitely earning the two days of OT I picked up. Up all night last night running calls and now I’m on a fire assignment in a neighboring county.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 7, 2020)

I’m about 2/5 for completing my paramedic refresher classes while on shift so far. Luckily, I have over a year to finish; did seem to have better luck with the CCP refresher though.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 7, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Well Raptor is guilty of that too...


Seat belt cutters have their uses. Like zip ties or areas not amenable to scissors.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 7, 2020)

First call of the day, possible stroke and we got her in the ambulance and she stopped breathing. She had 4-5 past strokes and we had to bag her. I bagged too much at first. Hadn't bagged anyone before. They couldn't get an IV so my FTO drilled into her to get IO access. She was hypotensive. 

She was not a small lady. 

I put in 2 NPAs and had trouble with an OPA. Her jaws were really tight and nothing wanted to move.  First time to do that in my life. 

Ended up putting in an igel. First time for that.

 She started breathing again and tried to bat at the bag and tried to yank out the i-gel. 

Supervisor came and then she was pretty alert.  Supervisor asked if she wanted the igel out and she nodded yes.  We took it out and the Supervisor asked if it was okay to intubate her and put her to sleep, she said yes. She was talking with slurred speech but said yes. 

We ended up intubating her and putting her on a ventilator and taking her to the hospital where they were waiting for us. 

Still on shift, but it was a lot of firsts today. So far


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 7, 2020)

Also. Forgot the stethoscope at home so my wonderful partner of my life stopped by my place  after his shift to grab it and dropped off another item with it. ❤



https://imgur.com/a/eCQnOOa


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 7, 2020)

Ahhh


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 7, 2020)

I was running calls today. Two STEMIs, a FBAO and a jammed up, CTD abdominal pain pt. It was fun to be a medic again.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 8, 2020)

Nevermind. I'm just big basic screw-up. I can't learn and I'm an imbecile in general.  I feel like I can't do anything right and I feel like I'm making more trouble than I'm fixing. 

Return to your regularly scheduled programming while I go find a shallow grave to lay in. 

I don't know what's wrong with me or why I'm such a ****ing idiot.

I don't know if I'm just about to lose it and start laughing and it doesn't seem like over anything but then it seems like everything. 

I don't even know how to help me.


----------



## Rano Pano (Sep 8, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Nevermind. I'm just big basic screw-up. I can't learn and I'm an imbecile in general.  I feel like I can't do anything right and I feel like I'm making more trouble than I'm fixing.
> 
> Return to your regularly scheduled programming while I go find a shallow grave to lay in.
> 
> ...



Dropped another pt?
..... jk  ....


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 8, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I was running calls today. Two STEMIs, a FBAO and a jammed up, CTD abdominal pain pt. It was fun to be a medic again.


You've ran more STEMI's today than I have in the last year lol. That does sound like the perfect balance though. Get to do some good for a few people, but not relentlessly beaten down all shift.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 8, 2020)

Rano Pano said:


> Dropped another pt?
> ..... jk  ....



Naw...


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 8, 2020)

Backordered broadheads shipped. Got my on hand broadheads nock tuned and shooting lazers out to 50 yards. 

Patiently waiting on October first, sadly someone thought scheduling clinical skills on october 6th was a good idea.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 8, 2020)

Ordering my kids first pedal bike at the end of the month.  They grow too fast!


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 8, 2020)

Back from Massachusetts, don’t want to be in Texas anymore. How’s New England EMS?


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 8, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Ordering my kids first pedal bike at the end of the month.  They grow too fast!



And full body Kevlar suits...?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 8, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> And full body Kevlar suits...?


Nah.  I got Aflac and decent health insurance.  Plus can't I always make another?


----------



## Tigger (Sep 8, 2020)

RenegadeRiker said:


> Back from Massachusetts, don’t want to be in Texas anymore. How’s New England EMS?


In terms of quality Massachusetts EMS isn't really it, well not the "desirable" places to live that is. Lots of fire based in the suburbs with pretty good pay so I'd be lying if I never thought about moving back once I get my fire academy out of the way. Innovative EMS is excellent, but so are pay and benefits. 

I love Maine but here the quality is again, average. Ask @akflightmedic. Vermont has had paramedics for less than 15 years in any capacity. I hear good things about many places in NH and CT. Rhode Island...well you saw those stories about EMT-Cardiacs and their love of putting ET tubes anywhere but the trachea.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 9, 2020)

My sister and I get to stay at an absolute gem of a hotel for a month for $1000. They cut us a deal for being long term guests in the time of COVID-19. The reviews are stellar and the hotel manager seems so professional and personable. I am quite excited. The only downside is no microwave, so I'll have to break my habit of eating mainly microwave meals.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 9, 2020)

Seirende said:


> My sister and I get to stay at an absolute gem of a hotel for a month for $1000. They cut us a deal for being long term guests in the time of COVID-19. The reviews are stellar and the hotel manager seems so professional and personable. I am quite excited. The only downside is no microwave, so I'll have to break my habit of eating mainly microwave meals.



You could go to a thrift store and get one for 10$


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 9, 2020)

Tigger said:


> In terms of quality Massachusetts EMS isn't really it, well not the "desirable" places to live that is. Lots of fire based in the suburbs with pretty good pay so I'd be lying if I never thought about moving back once I get my fire academy out of the way. Innovative EMS is excellent, but so are pay and benefits.
> 
> I love Maine but here the quality is again, average. Ask @akflightmedic. Vermont has had paramedics for less than 15 years in any capacity. I hear good things about many places in NH and CT. Rhode Island...well you saw those stories about EMT-Cardiacs and their love of putting ET tubes anywhere but the trachea.



I grew up in CT. There were some pretty great jobs there. Several services and hospitals had intercept paramedic positions that paid really well. (Middlesex and Lawrence + Memorial Hospital)

But, the downside is... It's connecticut. Taxes out the wazzooo. No thanks.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 9, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Backordered broadheads shipped. Got my on hand broadheads nock tuned and shooting lazers out to 50 yards.
> 
> Patiently waiting on October first, sadly someone thought scheduling clinical skills on october 6th was a good idea.


What bow are you shooting this year?


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 9, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> What bow are you shooting this year?


Im still shooting my 2016 Bear BR33 and I have a 2007 Bear truth as a backup. Both are essentially the same specs.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 9, 2020)

So, here's my current plan A, B, and C

A. Try to get insurance to cover TMS
B. Figure out how to pay for ketamine infusions
C. Suck it up and get my brain zapped (ECT)


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 9, 2020)

Chillin out at the hotel on R&R from this fire watching it explode because there’s a Santa Ana wind pushing it. 22 separate fires in CA and plenty of new starts today alone. Looks like home is going to be the engine for the foreseeable future.


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 9, 2020)

We are under orange skies and semi darkness. It’s like Tatooine out there...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 9, 2020)

Who needs air quality 😅


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 9, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Who needs air quality 😅


Isn't that what the O2 tanks on the rig are for?


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 9, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Chillin out at the hotel on R&R from this fire watching it explode because there’s a Santa Ana wind pushing it. 22 separate fires in CA and plenty of new starts today alone. Looks like home is going to be the engine for the foreseeable future.


At least you will be able to pay off your truck with all that OT


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 9, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> At least you will be able to pay off your truck with all that OT



My thoughts exactly. Blackout a month make like 30 g’s take home around 20 and pay off most of my truck.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 10, 2020)

Enter med math in pharm. 😭


----------



## Seirende (Sep 10, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Enter med math in pharm. 😭



That's the fun stuff right there


----------



## Seirende (Sep 10, 2020)

Well, that was a disappointing psychiatry appointment. I guess I've reached the chronic illness stage of knowing more about my treatment options than my doctor.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 10, 2020)

Well our offer on a house was accepted.  Both terrified and excited at the same time.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 10, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Well our offer on a house was accepted.  Both terrified and excited at the same time.



My 5$ offer? Excellent.


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 10, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Well our offer on a house was accepted.  Both terrified and excited at the same time.


Enjoy. It’s an experience for sure. Even after the offer there is still more to go. Get a good inspection and quick. Don’t want to lose earnest money with a slow report that shows expensive issues.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 10, 2020)

luke_31 said:


> Enjoy. It’s an experience for sure. Even after the offer there is still more to go. Get a good inspection and quick. Don’t want to lose earnest money with a slow report that shows expensive issues.


Yeah.  Going to get all those balls rolling tomorrow.  I know it has had one inspection from a previous buyer.  Apparently that deal fell through because the buyer disappeared right before final closing.  But lots to figure out and do.


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 10, 2020)

Make sure there are no deep freezers left in the garage or suspicious holes in the backyard...


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 10, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Yeah.  Going to get all those balls rolling tomorrow.  I know it has had one inspection from a previous buyer.  Apparently that deal fell through because the buyer disappeared right before final closing.  But lots to figure out and do.


Previous inspection doesn’t matter you don’t know who the inspector was or what they may have missed. Make sure all the big ticket items are inspected such as roof, foundation, air conditioning unit.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 11, 2020)

When you find out that you as a Field Training Officer will be making less money than your probationary paramedic partner who you will be actively training till the new year.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 11, 2020)

Tigger said:


> When you find out that you as an Field Training Officer will be making less money than your probationary paramedic partner who you will be actively training till the new year.



Ouch.


----------



## Peak (Sep 11, 2020)

Tigger said:


> When you find out that you as a Field Training Officer will be making less money than your probationary paramedic partner who you will be actively training till the new year.




Sorry, unfortunately it is like that all throughout healthcare.

I was asked to to consider the director role for our ED about a year ago. I’d end up taking a pay cut by giving up all of my specialty differentials and going from hourly to salary. No thanks.


----------



## Rano Pano (Sep 11, 2020)

Tigger said:


> When you find out that you as a Field Training Officer will be making less money than your probationary paramedic partner who you will be actively training till the new year.



I’ll take “What is AMR” for $1000, please.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 11, 2020)

Playing a game today.

Is this sore throat allergies or covid? 

Is the exhaustion dehydration or covid? 

Is the generalized body aches from driving a dozen T-posts with a 3# sledge or covid?


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 11, 2020)

Is it Antifreeze poisoning?


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 11, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Is it Antifreeze poisoning?


I like a good Zebra case.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 11, 2020)

We did a 343 Tribute workout today. The tallest building in our district is 43 stories so we put on full turnouts, including SCBA and our high rise hose bundle complement, went on air and climbed it, came back to station to do 100 push ups, 100 situps, and 100 weighted squats.

Then we really upped the ante by adding an actual 2 alarm working structure fire in our first in area...


----------



## Peak (Sep 12, 2020)

Probably going to be out $600 from a bow shop who’s owner doesn’t keep his word, and knows that it would cost me more to get my money back than it’s worth.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 12, 2020)

Day ???/??? No end in sight. It’s starting to feel like the dialog scenes from apocalypse now.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## StCEMT (Sep 12, 2020)

Peak said:


> Probably going to be out $600 from a bow shop who’s owner doesn’t keep his word, and knows that it would cost me more to get my money back than it’s worth.


What'd they end up doing?


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 12, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 5090



Only if it’s Zero Emission.


----------



## Peak (Sep 12, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> What'd they end up doing?



Sent my bow without a signature on delivery despite me paying for it. Shipper won’t pay out since it was delivered. The shop refuses to pay even though they made the mistake.


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 12, 2020)

Did you pay with CC? You should be able to collect insuran on it through your cc company.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 12, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Only if it’s Zero Emission.


Ummm....looks like it's 'emitting' something out the bottom.  Lol


----------



## Peak (Sep 12, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Did you pay with CC? You should be able to collect insuran on it through your cc company.



For some insane reason I paid with my debit card. Apparently my homeowners insurance might cover it though.


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 12, 2020)

Give it a try. Then destroy them on social media.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 13, 2020)

Peak said:


> Sent my bow without a signature on delivery despite me paying for it. Shipper won’t pay out since it was delivered. The shop refuses to pay even though they made the mistake.


Ah you never actually got it?


----------



## Peak (Sep 13, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Ah you never actually got it?



Nope.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 13, 2020)

This hex bar my wife got me for my birthday is quite the versatile tool. I dig it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 13, 2020)

Can't vouch for any of this but looks pretty cool.  https://oslercommunity.com/s/icu-nu...gnF_R8HoLuMWfUVumVQB-LdN-YNn5_8Kxn170TXfGIHLw


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 13, 2020)

Very cool.
Thanks!


----------



## Seirende (Sep 14, 2020)

Back in the hospital. Told the psychiatrist that I was looking at TMS and I didn't think insurance would cover it. He said, "Insurance will cover it once I rediagnose you with MDD." I'm like, "I'm very sure it's bipolar II but if MDD gets me TMS, MDD it is!" I mean, if it's MDD, I am a whackadoodle, but that works for me!

Hypomania? Never heard of her


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 14, 2020)

Well my sister just bought a (2 yr old used) BMW X5....

An order of magnitude or 2 lower I made my own big purchase, after having spent the last year or so with no computer at home other than my cell phone (since my old laptop hard drive failed) I finally bought a new computer. (Now I gotta decide if I want to spend 60 bucks on a yearly subscription to get MS Office or drop 150 bucks once and just get Word, Excel, and PowerPoint by themselves with no annual subscriptions... which are really the only Office apps I want/need for general home use but I guess that option doesn't come with automatic updates? 

Anyone know of any discounts or deals for Office (at least Word)? lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 14, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Well my sister just bought a (2 yr old used) BMW X5....
> 
> An order of magnitude or 2 lower I made my own big purchase, after having spent the last year or so with no computer at home other than my cell phone (since my old laptop hard drive failed) I finally bought a new computer. (Now I gotta decide if I want to spend 60 bucks on a yearly subscription to get MS Office or drop 150 bucks once and just get Word, Excel, and PowerPoint by themselves with no annual subscriptions... which are really the only Office apps I want/need for general home use but I guess that option doesn't come with automatic updates?
> 
> Anyone know of any discounts or deals for Office (at least Word)? lol


I do the yearly subscription for 2 reasons: I always like having the most updated items and more importantly I store 100% of my files online. The yearly subscription includes 1TB of OneDrive storage. 

I had my laptop fail earlier this year and luckily didn’t loose any data as it was all stored online. I also store a backup of my online storage on a SSD just in case.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 14, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Well my sister just bought a (2 yr old used) BMW X5....
> 
> An order of magnitude or 2 lower I made my own big purchase, after having spent the last year or so with no computer at home other than my cell phone (since my old laptop hard drive failed) I finally bought a new computer. (Now I gotta decide if I want to spend 60 bucks on a yearly subscription to get MS Office or drop 150 bucks once and just get Word, Excel, and PowerPoint by themselves with no annual subscriptions... which are really the only Office apps I want/need for general home use but I guess that option doesn't come with automatic updates?
> 
> Anyone know of any discounts or deals for Office (at least Word)? lol


Or you could save that money and look into LibreOffice or OpenOffice.  Both are open source and don't cost money, yet are MS office compatible (mostly).


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 14, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I do the yearly subscription for 2 reasons: I always like having the most updated items and more importantly I store 100% of my files online. The yearly subscription includes 1TB of OneDrive storage.
> 
> I had my laptop fail earlier this year and luckily didn’t loose any data as it was all stored online. I also store a backup of my online storage on a SSD just in case.


Personally, I switched to pCloud after Dropbox kept raising prices and reducing the number of allowed devices on the free plan.  I then copy my pCloud folders over to Google Drive monthly for long term storage.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 14, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Personally, I switched to pCloud after Dropbox kept raising prices and reducing the number of allowed devices on the free plan.  I then copy my pCloud folders over to Google Drive monthly for long term storage.


I just upload everything directly to OneDrive. It took me a while to get everything organized but once I did, it is amazing. All my excel and word documents automatically save to OneDrive as I am still working on them so I don’t have to remember to save them. There is also no limit on devices. I have it one my phone, tablet, and multiple computers.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 15, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I just upload everything directly to OneDrive. It took me a while to get everything organized but once I did, it is amazing. All my excel and word documents automatically save to OneDrive as I am still working on them so I don’t have to remember to save them. There is also no limit on devices. I have it one my phone, tablet, and multiple computers.


I did the same with Dropbox, and now do that with pCloud.  The bonus is that both pCloud and Dropbox map as a local directory on my devices, which means I can still access and work on the files without an active internet connection (something that is seriously lacking with Google Drive).  Once connection is restored, the files are updated.  Since OneDrive is not an option for me, I don't have any experience with it so I can't really say how it works.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 15, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> I did the same with Dropbox, and now do that with pCloud.  The bonus is that both pCloud and Dropbox map as a local directory on my devices, which means I can still access and work on the files without an active internet connection (something that is seriously lacking with Google Drive).  Once connection is restored, the files are updated.  Since OneDrive is not an option for me, I don't have any experience with it so I can't really say how it works.


It works the exact same way


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 15, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> It works the exact same way


Too bad it doesn't support all three major computer operating systems then.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 15, 2020)

I have my brain mapping session scheduled for the 28th


----------



## Seirende (Sep 15, 2020)

Here is the explanation that my doctor gave me for how TMS works. It's based off of Faraday's law of induction. I never took physics, but apparently electricity and magnetism are related and by turning a very powerful magnet on and off very fast, they can cause my neurons to depolarize. The limit is about 10 Hertz (he must have seen the look on my face because he translated that to ten cycles per second) before the magnet overheats. They target a specific part of the brain; I forget which part, but in most people it's approx. 5 cm in front of the part of the motor cortex that controls your thumb. So they find that landmark and go from there.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 15, 2020)

Glad thing seem to be hopefully going in a good direction!


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 16, 2020)

Peak said:


> Nope.


Yea I'd be pretty pissed, especially if the shop didn't follow the correct process and wasn't willing to right it.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 16, 2020)

Early morning bread and butter call. Single vehicle rollover with ejections. 2 adults 2 peds.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 16, 2020)

Nurse after asking about the tourniquets I keep in my backpack: "I feel like you'd be a good EMT."
Me: "Well..."


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 16, 2020)

Another successful cardiac arrest resuscitation. This makes my fourth this year. 

And it really has nothing to do with me. It's all about bystander CPR, cops with AEDs and me being in close proximity.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 16, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Another successful cardiac arrest resuscitation. This makes my fourth this year.
> 
> And it *really isn't all about* me. It's all about bystander CPR, cops with AEDs and me being in close proximity.


Fixed it for ya! Team effort and layperson education for the win.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 16, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Another successful cardiac arrest resuscitation. This makes my fourth this year.
> 
> And it really has nothing to do with me. It's all about bystander CPR, cops with AEDs and me being in close proximity.



All those Johnny Gauge memes you post of facebook have to do with your success.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 16, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> All those Johnny Gauge memes you post of facebook have to do with your success.


Well yeah. Johnny G is the man.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 16, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Well yeah. Roy is the man.


FTFY.  Don't forget, Johnny didn't want to be a paramedic, Roy did.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 16, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> FTFY.  Don't forget, Johnny didn't want to be a paramedic, Roy did.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 16, 2020)

I loved that show growing up.


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 17, 2020)

Roy was a Preceptor.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 17, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Another successful cardiac arrest resuscitation. This makes my fourth this year.
> 
> And it really has nothing to do with me. It's all about bystander CPR, cops with AEDs and me being in close proximity.


4th to have a good discharge? Thats a damn impressive number. Y'all are doing something right about getting those key early links.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 17, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> 4th to have a good discharge? Thats a damn impressive number. Y'all are doing something right about getting those key early links.



it’s really just lucky that they've been in places where good early CPR actually happens.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 18, 2020)

Effing tired of having to deal with the incredible SMI stigma on top of having an SMI in the first place! Next time I see a medical professional use the word "crazy" I am challenging them to a duel.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 18, 2020)

Brought my car into the mechanic for service on account of brake noise and it starting to shake a bit at 70 mph. They're like, "You need four tires, front brakes, and wiper blades; it'll run you (more money than I have rn)." I'm like, "What's the minimum we can do to make this car safe?" They're like, "Well, the brakes for sure, but the tires are pretty bad." Long story short they're fixing everything now and letting me set up a payment plan. I feel like they really care about my safety.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 20, 2020)

Hmm, seemingly overnight, our EMS Agency used CARES Act monies to buy like 50 Lucas 3 devices and put 2 each on all ambulances. Apparently they don't actually have any written guidelines or SOGs or anything for them yet but have already been used. We just got a familiarization course, though FD has like no interest in buying any. (There's an idea if our Rescue companies getting them to use while flying out patients on ocean and mountain rescues, but Rescue themselves aren't supporting that idea)


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 20, 2020)

Why two on every rig?  Do you run that many simultaneous codes?


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 20, 2020)

Two nights ago I fully had the intention of drinking a full beer, maybe two or three. Not really sure how it would affect me, to be honest.  

I finished 2.5 sips, each worse than the last. 

I laughed when they laughed I didn't drink or smoke or drink energy drinks and they said I would. 

I suppose nobody has a suggestion for something with a more mild taste?

I bought this for the snails, but maybe sometimes I'm a snail too.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 20, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Why two on every rig?  Do you run that many simultaneous codes?



2 is 1 and 1 is none yo.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 20, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> 2 is 1 and 1 is none yo.









Yeah I get that, but I already have a truck full of them show up.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 20, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Two nights ago I fully had the intention of drinking a full beer, maybe two or three. Not really sure how it would affect me, to be honest.
> 
> I finished 2.5 sips, each worse than the last.
> 
> ...


Beer is lame and tastes like water filtered through grass and dirt.  Don't drink because of social pressure, drink because you want to.  I'm a cider guy.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 20, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Beet is lame.  Don't drink because of social pressure, drink because you want to.  I'm a cider guy.



I was at home with one of the few people who think I shouldn't drink.

I really did get it for snails.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 20, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I was at home with one of the few people who think I shouldn't drink.
> 
> I really did get it for snails.


Can't say I've ever heard the expression "get it for snails."


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 20, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Can't say I've ever heard the expression "get it for snails."



I literally mean slimy ground crawling salt hating invertebrates.  They were eating my basil and peppers and such.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 20, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I literally mean slimy ground crawling salt hating invertebrates.  They were eating my basil and peppers and such.


I didn't know beer was a snail repellent 🤷


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 20, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> I didn't know beer was a snail repellent 🤷



More importantly, killer.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 20, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Yeah I get that, but I already have a truck full of them show up.



Oh if only it was like that for me.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 20, 2020)

Not been feeling well for days. Blurrier than normal vision for more than a week, having to pee a lot.  Headache and stuff.  Feeling hot and cold.  Thought maybe I was catching something. 

No it's the 160+ BGL. Boy do I wish I had insurance for a PCP visit. 

Unless 160+ wouldn't do that. Sometime tell me it's all in my head, please.


----------



## E tank (Sep 20, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> I didn't know beer was a snail repellent 🤷


Better watch where you spill your beer, Spud...









						Snails
					

In the State of Idaho, it is estimated that there are 117 mollusk species. Four separate species of snails are currently listed under the Endangered Species Act. The listed snail […]




					species.idaho.gov


----------



## Seirende (Sep 20, 2020)

Did this turn into 100% directionless?


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 20, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Did this turn into 100% directionless?



Oh that's not this one


----------



## Seirende (Sep 20, 2020)

I'm walking with my sister and we pass an elderly (perhaps 70s) gentleman laying on the grass, obviously homeless. It's a September night in WI, the low is 49 F. He is wearing a light jacket, but has no blanket or sleeping bag. I approach him and ask him if he's had enough food and water that day. He is shivering. There is an empty liquor bottle next to him. I go back to my car to see if I have a blanket, come up empty. I come back and he's standing next to the gas station smoking a cigarette. I ask him if he's cold and he is nonverbal.

WWYD?

I called the nonemergency number and they sent out an ambulance. The medics were able to get him to talk. He revealed a dx of schizophrenia, he hadn't been on his meds. No acute concerns. Main concern was exposure. Shelters had closed their doors for the night, but the medics gave him two blankets, I gave him my fleece to wear under his jacket, and law enforcement bought him a hat and gloves at the gas station. He's the toastiest man on the block tonight. Overall I think that was the best we could do under the circumstances.

Major kudos to the medics for their communication skills.


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 21, 2020)

Me? Keep walking. He’s never going to leave the streets and will abuse the system until he dies.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 21, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Me? Keep walking. He’s never going to leave the streets and will abuse the system until he dies.



You wouldn't be concerned about the exposure risk?


----------



## Seirende (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm really curious to know what people would do. I come from a rural environment and we would NEVER leave an elderly gentleman lay like that out in the cold. I understand things are different in the big city, which is where I am currently, but I wanted to make sure he was warm for the night at least.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 21, 2020)

@CCCSD are you from a warm state?


----------



## Tigger (Sep 22, 2020)

Dear JCAHO evaluators, thanks for not allowing the only the doc in the ED to come see the crashing and non compliant COPDer, I’m sure your conversation could not wait just a minute or two. Shoulda walked by with a conspicuously open beverage container, maybe that would have distracted them.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 22, 2020)

Job interview tomorrow. Fingers crossed. 🤞🏻


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 23, 2020)

Well...got close to a year between the last flight app. Reapplied today since I've got almost another year of urban EMS + CCT experience. Hopefully this makes it to the interview stage.

Side note, anyone have any thoughts on med trans? They're opening one nearby too. They're gonna work out of another hospital here. Can't say I am a fan if HCA, I have concerns there. But have no experience with med trans. On the fence about applying there.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 23, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Well...got close to a year between the last flight app. Reapplied today since I've got almost another year of urban EMS + CCT experience. Hopefully this makes it to the interview stage.
> 
> Side note, anyone have any thoughts on med trans? They're opening one nearby too. They're gonna work out of another hospital here. Can't say I am a fan if HCA, I have concerns there. But have no experience with med trans. On the fence about applying there.


What are your choices? 

MedTrans is part of the AMGH power house. AMR, GMR, REACH, AEL, Gaurdian. Lots of opportunities to relocate if thats your thing. 

Negatives, if you get fired from one, youre blacklisted from them all. 

Postives, at least with AEL and AMR, if AEL is FT,once you hit 40 hours, anything you work at AMR is also OT.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 23, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> What are your choices?
> 
> MedTrans is part of the AMGH power house. AMR, GMR, REACH, AEL, Gaurdian. Lots of opportunities to relocate if thats your thing.
> 
> ...


Both hospital based. One is established, runs with Air Methods. Con is that I hear there is a lot of political BS. However, their crews seem solid, the doc that runs it is well liked, and I know they're a CAAMTS program. They seem to have good equipment. They fly 135's, Hamilton vents, VL. I cant remember if they're carrying blood or not. We have a ground truck we will transport them in when needed, that I would like. Also 36 hours a week, 24/12 is what I have been told. But the hourly rate is better too.

The other I dont know much at all about. Its hospital based with HCA and as profit driven as HCA is, that worries me some. I dont know anything about med trans from a safety aspect which is what I care about most. So CAAMTS? 36 hours with a $20.50 pay rate is what a coworker got offered. I do know they work in the ED on down time which I think could be pretty fun. But this is a developing program, so some of this is still working its way out to us.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 23, 2020)

MedTrans is CAMTS accredited. If you know any of their crews, find out if they feel pressured to fly. 


Otherwise flip a coin, unless its survival flight, friends dont let friends work at survival flight.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 23, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> MedTrans is CAMTS accredited. If you know any of their crews, find out if they feel pressured to fly.
> 
> 
> Otherwise flip a coin, unless its survival flight, friends dont let friends work at survival flight.


There aren't any crews. They are hiring to staff it, this is a brand new program. I suppose I can ask those questions in an interview about the decision making process. 

Its not survival flight. That's exactly the kind of thing I am trying to avoid. I'd quit the job before staying in a place like that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 23, 2020)

I just accepted a job with our regional EMS council as the regional Education Specialist. No more medic shifts. Fully driving a desk.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 23, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I just accepted a job with our regional EMS council as the regional Education Specialist. No more medic shifts. Fully driving a desk.





Happy for you if that's what you want.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 23, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I just accepted a job with our regional EMS council as the regional Education Specialist. No more medic shifts. Fully driving a desk.


How long before you mount a lifepak and lightbars to your desk?

Congrats!


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 23, 2020)

Fun fact. Trauma shears will not cut through a glock.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 23, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Fun fact. Trauma shears will not cut through a glock.



Not even a plastic body cheapie? 🤔


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 23, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Fun fact. Trauma shears will not cut through a glock.


Having a hard time deciding if I should file this under the "Well, duh" category or the "WTF were you doing?" category.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 23, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Having a hard time deciding if I should file this under the "Well, duh" category or the "WTF were you doing?" category.



Daaad, it was for _science_


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 23, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Fun fact. Trauma shears will not cut through a glock.


Not with that attitude


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Daaad, it was for _science_


So what you're saying is when my dog chewed up my Glock, he is stronger than trauma shears?


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 23, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> So what you're saying is when my dog chewed up my Glock, he is stronger than trauma shears?



Let me check Moh's harness scale


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Let me check Moh's harness scale


Is there a conversion between his hardness scale and his harness scale?


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 23, 2020)

Glock: it’s like a Hi-Point but more expensive.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 23, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Is there a conversion between his hardness scale and his harness scale?



I've gone over this 6 times and I still don't get it


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I've gone over this 6 times and I still don't get it





DragonClaw said:


> Let me check Moh's **harness** scale



I've highlighted the funny part in your post...

Moh's Hardness Scale is used to measure how hard a material is.  A harness is used on an animal...making your reply about my dog even funnier.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 24, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> I've highlighted the funny part in your post...
> 
> Moh's Hardness Scale is used to measure how hard a material is.  A harness is used on an animal...making your reply about my dog even funnier.



I've just had a dyslexic moment.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I've just had a dyslexic moment.



Happens to all of us.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 24, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Having a hard time deciding if I should file this under the "Well, duh" category or the "WTF were you doing?" category.


Motorcycles don't play well with cars when they go fast. Sometimes in the city, you, or in this case my trauma shears, happen upon loaded guns when going snip snip.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 24, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> How long before you mount a lifepak and lightbars to your desk?
> 
> Congrats!



Give it a week.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 24, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Give it a week.


I'll take the under on that.


----------



## Peak (Sep 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I've just had a dyslexic moment.



I usually just blame autocorrect on my phone.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 24, 2020)

Peak said:


> I usually just blame autocorrect on my phone.


10-4. My phone's autocorrect is why I read his message incorrectly.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 25, 2020)

Superhero Day for my daughter’s DL school today. She wanted to be a “flight paramedic”. 

Haha, I was flattered but had I known I would have brought home my helmet for her to wear with dad’s flight suit.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 25, 2020)

I wish my brain worked good


----------



## Seirende (Sep 25, 2020)

Well, my experience with lorazepam as an "emergency med" so far has been that it makes me feel neutral, which I will 100% take.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 25, 2020)

Haha and 45 minutes into it me brain even more not work good. But I'm not suicidal, so yay

Edit: holyshyte my hands are so steady right now


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 25, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Haha and 45 minutes into it me brain even more not work good. But I'm not suicidal, so yay
> 
> Edit: holyshyte my hands are so steady right now


I feel like there should be a page dedicated to tweets on drugs.  Kinda like the "live from lunch time."


----------



## Seirende (Sep 25, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> I feel like there should be a page dedicated to tweets on drugs.  Kinda like the "live from lunch time."



😅 my methylphenidate tweets would be me being hypersocial and full of ideas


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 25, 2020)

Increasing night/supine dyspnea x3 days

😒


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 25, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Increasing night/supine dyspnea x3 days
> 
> 😒


Covid.... Everything is covid


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 25, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Covid.... Everything is covid


I know.  Miss y'all...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 25, 2020)

Spent way to much money on a peddle bike for my oldest (and also technically his younger brother too).  Estimated shipping was mid October.  It is arriving Sunday.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 25, 2020)

That moment when you clear a public assist (lift assist) call, and as we're pulling out of the cul-de-sac like 5 Police cars come up trying to pull in... (they said they caught a dropped 911 call)


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 26, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Increasing night/supine dyspnea x3 days
> 
> 😒





PotatoMedic said:


> Covid.... Everything is covid


In the past, I'd be thinking it could be some kind of pulmonary edema or CHF... but these days, COVID until proven otherwise... and could also be those other things. 


Or it could be just a stubbed toe or hangnail and wants a ride...


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 26, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> In the past, I'd be thinking it could be some kind of pulmonary edema or CHF... but these days, COVID until proven otherwise... and could also be those other things.
> 
> 
> Or it could be just a stubbed toe or hangnail and wants a ride...



Well it's getting better, and I really think 24 year old me is gonna get a PE or CHF


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 26, 2020)

Epstein died of COVID.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 26, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Well it's getting better, and I really think 24 year old me is gonna get a PE or CHF



24 year olds can definitely have risk factors for PEs such as birth control, recent travel, or recent immobilization


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 26, 2020)

Seirende said:


> 24 year olds can definitely have risk factors for PEs such as birth control, recent travel, or recent immobilization



Which I have none of.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 26, 2020)

Kansas State beat my Sooners... what is life...


----------



## Tigger (Sep 26, 2020)

Last shift ended with getting yelled at by a charge nurse and paramedic tech for using the app we have for patching to the hospital "when I wasn't supposed to." There is literally no patient we cannot use the app for but ok then, sorry for the inconvenience. This following getting passed on for internal promotion but "you couldn't have done a better job in the process, it's just not your time." 

Had a lovely four day in the mountains, shoulda just stayed up there. It's been a long time since I was actually unhappy about going to work but tomorrow is going to be a challenging morning.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 26, 2020)

We had a "Karen" patient. As in legit "The store made me put on a mask, but I couldn't breath, so I passed out 20 seconds after putting it on". Of course all 5 of us on the Engine and the 3 EMS guys from the Ambo we all had N95s on...

But I must have got a bit of exposure to "Karen-ness" because later, yesterday they were starting to reopen things around here and I really need a dang haircut, so I made an appointment online at one of the local chains for a haircut after getting off shift, only to show up to the actual shop for them to tell me "Oh yeah, we're ignoring the website, we're only taking appointments by phone..." That kinda legit pissed me off. A friggin haircut -_-


----------



## Peak (Sep 26, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Well it's getting better, and I really think 24 year old me is gonna get a PE or CHF



I had a 16 year old code that we never got back from a massive saddle PE. No risk factors other than a recent long car trip.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 26, 2020)

Peak said:


> I had a 16 year old code that we never got back from a massive saddle PE. No risk factors other than a recent long car trip.



And if that's me, nothing I can do for that.


----------



## E tank (Sep 26, 2020)

Peak said:


> I had a 16 year old code that we never got back from a massive saddle PE. No risk factors other than a recent long car trip.



No risk factors that you knew about....


----------



## Peak (Sep 27, 2020)

E tank said:


> No risk factors that you knew about....



She got a full work up by forensic pathology since she was a pediatric death. No other risk factors were found.


----------



## jgmedic (Sep 27, 2020)

What a day for CFB for me. My Tide beat up on Mizzou, Oklahoma and LSU go down.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 27, 2020)

I just found out my new job will be mostly remote work for the foreseeable future. I was given a complete home office. Just gets better and better.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 27, 2020)

Someone knocked over my BFs bike. It's all scratched it and paint peeled off from the gasoline spill and it hemorrhaged all the oil. We weren't sure where it was leaking from, but we put more oil in it and it continued to bleed.

This is the first time he's had the bike over since that dude was yelling at him about the noise.



https://imgur.com/a/Wkw8DPq


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 27, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I just found out my new job will be mostly remote work for the foreseeable future. I was given a complete home office. Just gets better and better.


Definitely taking the under on the desk upgrades.  🚑🚑


----------



## Seirende (Sep 27, 2020)

I'll try the magnets and maybe the esketamine but after that I think I have only one option left. So here's hoping one of those options work


----------



## Seirende (Sep 27, 2020)

Am I going crazy (can't be, I'm already there) or does an inebriated diabetic  (poorly managed to the point of amputation) suicidally depressed patient who is vomiting and in and out of it call for a little more assessment than a BGL and "do you want to go to the hospital?"

Frickin hose monkeys IMO


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 27, 2020)

Suicidal ideation and alcoholism are their issues, not the responsibility of society l


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 27, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Suicidal ideation and alcoholism are their issues, not the responsibility of society l



Don't you wear a uniform that means you volunteered otherwise? 

Aren't you a cop or something?


----------



## Seirende (Sep 27, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Suicidal ideation and alcoholism are their issues, not the responsibility of society l



Chronic issues are of course not in the realm of emergency services. When they turn into acute events, such as described above, then they should be given proper evaluation every time.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 27, 2020)

I notice you left out the diabetes


----------



## Seirende (Sep 27, 2020)

Could that be because you have prejudice against people struggling with mental illness and addiction, but reserve judgement for those struggling with less stigmatized conditions?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 27, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Am I going crazy (can't be, I'm already there) or does an inebriated diabetic  (poorly managed to the point of amputation) suicidally depressed patient who is vomiting and in and out of it call for a little more assessment than a BGL and "do you want to go to the hospital?"
> 
> Frickin hose monkeys IMO



Sometimes the best question is "do you want to go to the hospital?" Being drunk and puking don't automatically mean that they need a hospital. 
Not to say I don't agree that they're in need of more assessment, but... You're not practicing as an EMS provider any longer. You should probably step back and if you really have an issue, call the agency and make a complaint. QI will sort it out.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 27, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Sometimes the best question is "do you want to go to the hospital?" Being drunk and puking don't automatically mean that they need a hospital.
> Not to say I don't agree that they're in need of more assessment, but... You're not practicing as an EMS provider any longer. You should probably step back and if you really have an issue, call the agency and make a complaint. QI will sort it out.



I would have liked to have seen a set of vitals taken, at the least


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 27, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I would have liked to have seen a set of vitals taken, at the least



What if the pt denied?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 27, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I would have liked to have seen a set of vitals taken, at the least



Yeah, like I said, call the agency and speak to QI. I recently got a complaint about a crew that, upon review, turned out to be the impetus for a deeper audit of the crew's charts and basically ended a paramedic's employment.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 27, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> You should probably step back



Step back from what?


----------



## Tigger (Sep 27, 2020)

Let us remember that the rules state that no medical advice is to be provided on this forum. 

I am speaking for myself here only, but I don't think I can provide any sort of peer support in this environment. Maybe someone else can, but I cannot imagine being successful in such an endeavor.

What I do know is that you can reach out to the Code Green Campaign or the Uniformed Services Peer Council to get help from folks who are really talented at helping EMS providers in specific.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 27, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> You're not practicing as an EMS provider any longer. You should probably step back



Just to make sure I'm following, I should step back from... actually you had better just explain it to me, but be gentle.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 27, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Just to make sure I'm following, I should step back from... actually you had better just explain it to me, but be gentle.



It's not your scene, I think he means.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 27, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> It's not your scene, I think he means.



Which would be true whether I were currently practicing or not


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 28, 2020)

Some posts were moved to the more appropriate forum. Carry on!!


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 28, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Am I going crazy (can't be, I'm already there) or does an inebriated diabetic  (poorly managed to the point of amputation) suicidally depressed patient who is vomiting and in and out of it call for a little more assessment than a BGL and "do you want to go to the hospital?"
> 
> Frickin hose monkeys IMO


Those "hose monkeys" may have mucho experience dealing with that particular individual. Being drunk, being a poorly managed diabetic, being chronically suicidal usually isn't an emergency medical problem. A trip to the local ED isn't going to fix those chronic problems. Also being drunk, unless it is causing other more acute problems, doesn't really need to go to the ED. All the ED is going to do is "Metabolize to Freedom" and once they've sobered up enough, off they go. Where things get interesting is that if the person is altered, the "do you want to go" question isn't a question. Someone that's vomiting, in and out of consciousness, and has a high BGL might just be in DKA. However if the person is lucid / Alert and Oriented when awake, that gets to be really a tough spot. 

That being said, I used to take care of a patient who was pretty much in DKA whenever he was NOT in the hospital. He'd go out and drink soft drinks, bump his BGL well above 700, would end up going in to DKA, pass out, and someone would usually see him as a person down and call 911. We'd fix him up and then we'd see him again within a few days. Eventually he passed out where nobody could see him... Significant investment of time, resources, social work attention, and so on didn't fix his problem and (unfortunately) he likely inadvertently ended the problem. I don't think he was suicidal, I just think he didn't care if he lived or died, and probably figured he'd live a long time because he always kept getting rescued. 

All that being said, if you think the crew handled the situation you're referring to inappropriately, contact the QA/QI people and let them know of your concerns. It very well could be "unfounded" as the crew may have an articulable reason for what they did in the overall case or it may evolve into a much more significant investigation that results in serious discipline for those involved in that particular case.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 28, 2020)

I apologize for using the term "hose monkeys." I was frustrated by what I saw as insufficient assessment. I recognize that the emergency department is not the place to treat chronic issues. I do think that it's worthwhile to take three minutes to get a set of vitals and some basic questions in.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 28, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I apologize for using the term "hose monkeys." I was frustrated by what I saw as insufficient assessment. I recognize that the emergency department is not the place to treat chronic issues. I do think that it's worthwhile to take three minutes to get a set of vitals and some basic questions in.


If the patient consents to allowing you to take vital signs, I'd agree.  If the patient refuses, then there's not much you can do.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 28, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I apologize for using the term "hose monkeys." I was frustrated by what I saw as insufficient assessment. I recognize that the emergency department is not the place to treat chronic issues. I do think that it's worthwhile to take three minutes to get a set of vitals and some basic questions in.


Meh, pretty sure I've grumbled similar complaints when I was an EMT (even tho I was tryna be a hose monkey myself)... especially when dealing with LA County Fire at times....


----------



## Seirende (Sep 28, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> If the patient consents to allowing you to take vital signs, I'd agree.  If the patient refuses, then there's not much you can do.



Patient can't consent if you don't ask.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 28, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Patient can't consent if you don't ask.



Uhh, implied consent.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 28, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Uhh, implied consent.



Define implied consent for me once there


----------



## Seirende (Sep 28, 2020)

I had my brain mapping and first TMS treatment session just now! The sensation of the magnetic stimulation was quite unpleasant; felt like a woodpecker on my skull, but they said my scalp will desensitize. It was bearable and if it works it will be 1000% worth it.

Me: "So what's going on at this point?"
Doctor: *starts explaining where we're at in the process*
Me: "No, I mean the part where you just said, 'What the hell?'"  😅


----------



## Seirende (Sep 28, 2020)

Thank you for your graciousness @Jim37F


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 28, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Meh, pretty sure I've grumbled similar complaints when I was an EMT (even tho I was tryna be a hose monkey myself)... especially when dealing with LA County Fire at times....


I’m certain I’ve referred to them in much more, um, colorful expletives than hose monkeys. I do call my fire buddies nozzles.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 28, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I’m certain I’ve referred to them in much more, um, colorful expletives than hose monkeys. I do call my fire buddies nozzles.



Water fairies


----------



## Seirende (Sep 28, 2020)

Guess who gets to wear a Holter monitor for a couple days?


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 28, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Patient can't consent if you don't ask.



You sure make a lot of assumptions.


----------



## Seirende (Sep 28, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> You sure make a lot of assumptions.



I am confuzzled


----------



## Seirende (Sep 28, 2020)

Are we all on the same page here regarding informed and implied consent?


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 28, 2020)

I fell out of my boyfriend's hammock and hit the back of my head on the floor.  Instant headache. 😖


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 28, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I fell out of my boyfriend's hammock and hit the back of my head on the floor.  Instant headache. 😖


Gravity never loses...the best you can hope for is a draw.

And that's all I'm going to say about you falling out of your BF's hammock.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 28, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Gravity never loses...the best you can hope for is a draw.
> 
> And that's all I'm going to say about you falling out of your BF's hammock.



Gravity? I sat down on the collapsed hammock and failed to balance it properly. He was in the kitchen and heard me fall and my moans and groans. Wonder what the first floor residents think.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 28, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Gravity? I sat down on the collapsed hammock and failed to balance it properly. He was in the kitchen and heard me fall and my moans and groans. Wonder what the first floor residents think.



Former first floor resident here. I’m just super passive aggressive and turn the TV volume way up late at night because, **** you.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 28, 2020)

The real question is, was a trauma assessment done after you fell?


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 29, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Patient can't consent if you don't ask.





DragonClaw said:


> Uhh, implied consent.


Seirende has a potential point here. The patient can't consent (or refuse) if you don't ask... and by that, I mean if you don't establish that patient is (or is not) able to consent, you simultaneously can't establish that the patient can be treated under implied consent. I had a patient that had some very interesting delusions refuse a procedure that I needed to do. This patient was able to answer the appropriate alert/orientation questions. Therefore, despite the delusions, I couldn't do the procedure. What that did kick off, though, was a capacity evaluation. I don't know the outcome of that as the patient was no longer under my care (my shift was well over and I was home for sure) by the time the capacity evaluation was done and the patient was no longer in the ED by the time returned for my next shift.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 29, 2020)

3 more days and it's deer season. 4 months of pure exhaustion, and I love every minute of it.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 29, 2020)

In a 28 day work period I've only had 7 days off.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 29, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> The real question is, was a trauma assessment done after you fell?



He checked pupils. 

I had a really really bad headache later and it only got worse.  In 3 hours I was already on 3000mg Tylenol.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 30, 2020)

RIP my legs.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 30, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> RIP my legs.



Do you prefer the shallow ominous grave or the 6 foot perfectly rectangular professional grave? We can accommodate.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 30, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Do you prefer the shallow ominous grave or the 6 foot perfectly rectangular professional grave? We can accommodate.



A ditch on the side of the road is fine with me.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 30, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> A ditch on the side of the road is fine with me.


Sorry...California requires an environmental impact study before they will allow that.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 30, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Sorry...California requires an environmental impact study before they will allow that.



Ha... you think I live in CA...


----------



## dutemplar (Sep 30, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Gravity? I sat down on the collapsed hammock and failed to balance it properly. He was in the kitchen and heard me fall and my moans and groans. Wonder what the first floor residents think.



Meh, my wife still goes outside to sip coffee and look at a cigarette if I'm singing in the house. She figures the neighbors know she isnt beating me then...


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 2, 2020)

BBC News - Trump and first lady in quarantine after testing positive for coronavirus








						Covid: Donald Trump and Melania test positive
					

The US president and Melania Trump were tested after his close aide was confirmed to have Covid-19.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 3, 2020)

countdown is on for the final week at my current job.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 4, 2020)

My little guy watching Mickey Mouse this morning.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 4, 2020)

Well the portal for the new job says my application is still in consideration. Here's hoping this lands an interview. Gonna have to brush up on a few things if I actually get one.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 4, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Well the portal for the new job says my application is still in consideration. Here's hoping this lands an interview. Gonna have to brush up on a few things if I actually get one.


Flight, right? Didn’t you do the U of F CCP Program? If so, I reckon that’d help you out quite a bit as well.

@Chimpie is he a Mickey Mouse Clubhouse fan? Our 1 year old loves the Hot Dog Dance. He could do without the other 28 mins, all for that dayum dance...

In other news, took the mutt to get blessed by the good padre. Since it’s within walking distance to our house we made it our family morning stroll. Finally got to see Buck’s (Owens) Mas oleum while we were there.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 4, 2020)

Went trapping this weekend. Boyfriend took a day off of work to go with me. Camping on the beach. Fell  on some rocks and scuffed up my hands.  Hurt my pinkie pretty good.  Even fell into the water at low tide. Good times. The Coops in the net bit me on the hand.  The Sharpie is in the tube.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 4, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/JVUIsla


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 4, 2020)

Definitely something I'd love to learn.  When I have the time and money to commit to a bird of pray.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 4, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Definitely something I'd love to learn.  When I have the time and money to commit to a bird of *pray*.



They are very devout worshippers.  🙏 

On another note, it's very time and money consuming. It will devour your life. 

But it's very rewarding and I never tire of seeing the birds and working with them.


----------



## jgmedic (Oct 4, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> They are very devout worshippers.  🙏
> 
> On another note, it's very time and money consuming. It will devour your life.
> 
> But it's very rewarding and I never tire of seeing the birds and working with them.


One of our Capt's has been a falconer for years, had a gyrfalcon and a peregrine that recently passed. His current project is a special needs owl. He brings his birds to the station when he's on duty and we've seen them hunt in the app bay. Pretty damn cool hobby.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 5, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Flight, right? Didn’t you do the U of F CCP Program? If so, I reckon that’d help you out quite a bit as well.
> 
> @Chimpie is he a Mickey Mouse Clubhouse fan? Our 1 year old loves the Hot Dog Dance. He could do without the other 28 mins, all for that dayum dance...
> 
> In other news, took the mutt to get blessed by the good padre. Since it’s within walking distance to our house we made it our family morning stroll. Finally got to see Buck’s (Owens) Mas oleum while we were there.


Yea, a local hospital program. Trying to move on to get challenged and grow more clinically as well as just get a change of scenery for overall job satisfaction. I'm just very resistant to going fire here and that leaves me a VERY small pool of options.

I did. Solid program if anyone is looking into one. There are things within the critical care realm that I just dont do (or at least often) where I work and I would definitely have some topics to refresh. I still have all my UF material though, so that won't be hard.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 5, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Yea, a local hospital program. Trying to move on to get challenged and grow more clinically as well as just get a change of scenery for overall job satisfaction. I'm just very resistant to going fire here and that leaves me a VERY small pool of options.
> 
> I did. Solid program if anyone is looking into one. There are things within the critical care realm that I just dont do (or at least often) where I work and I would definitely have some topics to refresh. I still have all my UF material though, so that won't be hard.


It's constant refreshing unless you do things often. 2 years in and I have yet to do a balloon pump, use the fetal heart monitor, or insert a chest tube. To this point ive only done 1 Impella transport. 

I have to carry cheat sheets fer certain things.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 6, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> @Chimpie is he a Mickey Mouse Clubhouse fan? Our 1 year old loves the Hot Dog Dance. He could do without the other 28 mins, all for that dayum dance...


all. day. everday. He loves the show. He loves the dance. He also likes the intro because he yells out (his version) of the characters' names.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 6, 2020)

Lucky me... I'm training to be a Charge Nurse. In about a week or so, I get to kick off the training wheels and see how well I can manage a 29 bed ED that sees around 200 patients per day. Ought to be fun...


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 6, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> It's constant refreshing unless you do things often. 2 years in and I have yet to do a balloon pump, use the fetal heart monitor, or insert a chest tube. To this point ive only done 1 Impella transport.
> 
> I have to carry cheat sheets fer certain things.


This is exactly right. In almost 5 years there’s quite a bit I have not seen or done, and may never. However, having a fascination for almost all things critical care has certainly kept me afloat.

Oh, and I carry cheat cards, too.


Chimpie said:


> all. day. everday. He loves the show. He loves the dance. He also likes the intro because he yells out (his version) of the characters' names.


Haha, that’s awesome. Our son loves howling for Toodles without fail.


Akulahawk said:


> Lucky me... I'm training to be a Charge Nurse. In about a week or so, I get to kick off the training wheels and see how well I can manage a 29 bed ED that sees around 200 patients per day. Ought to be fun...


Man, I distinctly remember how nervous I was the night before my very first supervisor shift. I didn’t sleep much for the impending 48-hour shift thinking about “all” I was going to be responsible for.

Luckily our administrator on call/ VP called me on the way out to my shift and put things into perspective for me.

It dawned on me that I really wasn’t in charge, and more importantly, in control of much. GL.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 6, 2020)

Etomidate and Vecuronium RSI should be a crime. Can you call Department of Health and Senior Services about that?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 6, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Etomidate and Vecuronium RSI should be a crime. Can you call Department of Health and Senior Services about that?


Why? That is a couple of the local hospital’s go to cocktail here. Haven’t had any issues with picking up these patients.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 6, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Why? That is a couple of the local hospital’s go to cocktail here. Haven’t had any issues with picking up these patients.



Very high likelihood the patient will be paralyzed and not sedated either during the peri-intubation period or thereafter. Sure you can time it appropriately and quickly follow up with adequate sedation however in our area it is always Etom/vec  and 30-45 minutes later think about adding sedation.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 6, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Very high likelihood the patient will be paralyzed and not sedated either during the peri-intubation period or thereafter. Sure you can time it appropriately and quickly follow up with adequate sedation however in our area it is always Etom/vec  and 30-45 minutes later think about adding sedation.


That's awful. 

We are the opposite (well at the place I work where we actually manage airways), I think our "medication facilitated airway" is a bit convoluted. Start with 2mg/kg Ketamine to "facilitate preox." Then, after an appropriate window like 5 minutes, 0.3mg/kg Etomidate and Roc, tube, and then immediately 100 of fent and 5 of Versed +/- more roc or vec. Can also post tube sedate with 3mg/kg/hr of Ketamine.  

2mg/kg of Ketamine is an induction dose. Let's just use that as such and not add a big slug of Etomidate. We can do dissociative intubations if indicated with Ketamine only as well.


----------



## Peak (Oct 6, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> Lucky me... I'm training to be a Charge Nurse. In about a week or so, I get to kick off the training wheels and see how well I can manage a 29 bed ED that sees around 200 patients per day. Ought to be fun...



Just keep the patients alive and support your staff.


----------



## Peak (Oct 6, 2020)

Tigger said:


> That's awful.
> 
> We are the opposite (well at the place I work where we actually manage airways), I think our "medication facilitated airway" is a bit convoluted. Start with 2mg/kg Ketamine to "facilitate preox." Then, after an appropriate window like 5 minutes, 0.3mg/kg Etomidate and Roc, tube, and then immediately 100 of fent and 5 of Versed +/- more roc or vec. Can also post tube sedate with 3mg/kg/hr of Ketamine.
> 
> 2mg/kg of Ketamine is an induction dose. Let's just use that as such and not add a big slug of Etomidate. We can do dissociative intubations if indicated with Ketamine only as well.



What’s the plan of the state takes away ketamine?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 6, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Very high likelihood the patient will be paralyzed and not sedated either during the peri-intubation period or thereafter. Sure you can time it appropriately and quickly follow up with adequate sedation however in our area it is always Etom/vec  and 30-45 minutes later think about adding sedation.


Correct me if I am wrong but from all the literature I have read both Roc and Vec have very similar duration of actions.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 7, 2020)

Peak said:


> Just keep the patients alive and support your staff.


That's my plan.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 7, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but from all the literature I have read both Roc and Vec have very similar duration of actions.



Correct, at appropriate dosages the duration of action is pretty similar with Vec being slightly longer and the onset being the bigger difference. I guess a more general statement would be that a short acting sedative with a long acting paralytic isn't an ideal combination for inexperienced providers who do not understand appropriate post-intubation sedation.

Recently discussed a study on a CQI call that compared sedation/analgesia dosing in HEMS with patients RSI'd with Succ vs Roc and that those given Succ got sedation quicker and more frequently vs Roc and purposed that the Roc group and a much higher chance of periods being paralyzed and under-sedated. I'll try to find it.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 8, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Haha, that’s awesome. Our son loves howling for Toodles without fail.


HA! If we're not watching MM Clubhouse, he points to the tv and says, "Toodles". Yeah, our kids are already brainwashed.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 8, 2020)

Peak said:


> What’s the plan of the state takes away ketamine?


Who knows, though I think it is more likely that only ExDs dosing goes away. I am not sure how we would do dissociated intubations anymore, we could of course return to using Etomidate for RSI.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 9, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> It's constant refreshing unless you do things often. 2 years in and I have yet to do a balloon pump, use the fetal heart monitor, or insert a chest tube. To this point ive only done 1 Impella transport.
> 
> I have to carry cheat sheets fer certain things.


Yea I expect that to a large degree and thats more or less how it already is. I also expect shenanigans in an interview setting where they are asking me what to do when I see flakes with the balloon pump. 

Unrelated note, I should be off the clock in 45 minutes and I won't have to set foot in an ambulance until the 17th. Off to Wyoming.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 9, 2020)

Starting my last shift at the old job today. This will be the longest 12 hours ever.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 9, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Yea I expect that to a large degree and thats more or less how it already is. I also expect shenanigans in an interview setting where they are asking me what to do when I see flakes with the balloon pump.
> 
> Unrelated note, I should be off the clock in 45 minutes and I won't have to set foot in an ambulance until the 17th. Off to Wyoming.


My interview was mostly questions relating to safety and public relations. They can teach you the clinical stuff, but it only takes one bad experience with a HEMS provider and youve lost calls from Hospital A. 


I would imagine the interview doesnt vary much from company to company.


----------



## E tank (Oct 9, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> Lucky me... I'm training to be a Charge Nurse. In about a week or so, I get to kick off the training wheels and see how well I can manage a 29 bed ED that sees around 200 patients per day. Ought to be fun...


It's easy...just learn one easy word..."No".


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 9, 2020)

E tank said:


> It's easy...just learn one easy word..."No".



I hope my boyfriend never learns that one.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 9, 2020)

At the boyfriends apartment and a roommates girlfriend is over and she's laying down on the couch after being seemingly fine because she feels ill. 

I get called over because... .... because??

This roommate previously tried to give me unsure and unsolicited advice about a burn I'd gotten because he "took a first aid class"

Not sure why he didn't first aid his gf now...

But she reports an 8/10 pain and says she's bleeding down _there _and has been on birth control before and got off it about a month ago.  Complains cramps, nausea and general malaise. 

She also says she has an ovarian cyst.

I'm not really sure what they wanted me to do. Ultrasound her?

You know what.  There's a nearby hospital.  Get in my car I'll drive you POV. That's what I'm supposed to do.  Drive people to the hospital. 

Just told her there's not much to be done without imagine/labs/a doctor/hospital.

I really don't know what they expected.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 9, 2020)

Anybody know of a website that offers up IABP timing errors in a quiz-like format?

I’m trying to brush up on them, and I know there’s one for ABG’s.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 9, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Anybody know of a website that offers up IABP timing errors in a quiz-like format?
> 
> I’m trying to brush up on them, and I know there’s one for ABG’s.


What is the one for ABG's?


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 9, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> What is the one for ABG's?








						Invasive Hemodynamics Quiz
					

Learn invasive hemodynamic (Swan-Ganz) patterns on the web's most interactive invasive hemodynamic learning tool.




					abg.ninja


----------



## Peak (Oct 9, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Invasive Hemodynamics Quiz
> 
> 
> Learn invasive hemodynamic (Swan-Ganz) patterns on the web's most interactive invasive hemodynamic learning tool.
> ...



Well, that website just told me that cardiac index increases in septic shock so...


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 9, 2020)

Peak said:


> Well, that website just told me that cardiac index increases in septic shock so...


I’ve always thought of sepsis as down in all of the parameters, but have heard as of recent that it can be both(?). I’m no hemodynamics expert nor do I claim to be, so...

Also, I forgot how smooth gin is.


----------



## Peak (Oct 10, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I’ve always thought of sepsis as down in all of the parameters, but have heard as of recent that it can be both(?). I’m no hemodynamics expert nor do I claim to be, so...
> 
> Also, I forgot how smooth gin is.



Depends on your intravascular fluid balance and if your heart function has taken a hit. Often in adults we see a sv of 20-45 before fluid resuscitation, and most adults just don’t tach up enough to get back to a normal CI.


----------



## silver (Oct 10, 2020)

I would disagree with that thought. A resuscitated adult septic patient does more often than not have a normal or hyperdynamic CO.


----------



## Peak (Oct 10, 2020)

silver said:


> I would disagree with that thought. A resuscitated adult septic patient does more often than not have a normal or hyperdynamic CO.



I think that's hugely variable on how ill the patient actually is. The more critically ill the patient is after resuscitation the less often they have a normal or increased CI. Those who are fluid responsive and less ill do tend to maintain a normal or increased CI.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 10, 2020)

Patients in septic shock are usually hyperdynamic initially due to tachycardia and non-existent SVR which allows them maintain a reasonable SV until they become either profoundly hypovolemic or have cardiac dysfucntion from acidosis. The patients we see who actually have invasive hemodynamics are usually already in the latter stages of shock.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 10, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Anybody know of a website that offers up IABP timing errors in a quiz-like format?
> 
> I’m trying to brush up on them, and I know there’s one for ABG’s.



Deranged Physiology. Except the website doesn't seem to be working lately 

Or Intensive blog and LIFTL 

https://intensiveblog.com/cicm-second-part-exam-practice-saqs-19122019/


----------



## Peak (Oct 10, 2020)

You can easily assess early and without invasive lines by using a nicom or clearsight


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 10, 2020)

Lots of medical talk for the directionless thread.

Getting back off topic, one thing nice about driving through the remnants of a hurrican is I don't have to pay over $100 to wash all the bugs off my truck.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 10, 2020)

I think my 7 year old is a natural at field hockey. The coach is amazed at how well she plays.

I hope this is the sport she excells at. It's so much fun watching the kids play.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 10, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I think my 7 year old is a natural at field hockey. The coach is amazed at how well she plays.
> 
> I hope this is the sport she excells at. It's so much fun watching the kids play.



How do you play field hockey.  How would the puck move on grass.


----------



## CCCSD (Oct 10, 2020)

Much better than pro sports, except NHL.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 10, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Much better than pro sports, except NHL.


The Braves made it to the NLCS for the first time since 1997 I think........I dont need your negativity.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 10, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> How do you play field hockey.  How would the puck move on grass.



It's a special levitating puck.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 10, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> It's a special levitating puck.


Funny


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 10, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> It's a special levitating puck.


That would be air hockey.


----------



## CCCSD (Oct 10, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> The Braves made it to the NLCS for the first time since 1997 I think........I dont need your negativity.



Waaaaaambulance enroute.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 10, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Waaaaaambulance enroute.


No lights or sirens please. I dont want to wake the neighbors.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 10, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> That would be air hockey.



a giant youth air hockey arena would be awesome.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 10, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I think my 7 year old is a natural at field hockey. The coach is amazed at how well she plays.
> 
> I hope this is the sport she excells at. It's so much fun watching the kids play.


Wow, 7 already?


ffemt8978 said:


> Lots of medical talk for the directionless thread.


I knew that would happen. Don't you know nerds of the world unite?...


GMCmedic said:


> The Braves made it to the NLCS for the first time since 1997 I think........I dont need your negativity.


We’ll see bout that, buddy. At least no gawd-awful Tomahawk Chop in the crowds this year.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 10, 2020)

As a long time Mariners fan, it cracks me up when other teams fans complain about their playoff droughts.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm making fresh apple cider today.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 10, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I knew that would happen. Don't you know nerds of the world unite?...


Ich bin ein nerd!!   Oh one one eight nine nine nine...


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 10, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> As a long time Mariners fan, it cracks me up when other teams fans complain about their playoff droughts.


I reserve the right to piss and moan UFN.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 10, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I reserve the right to piss and moan UFN.



Well yeah... you’re a flight medic, we wouldn’t expect any less from you.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 10, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> As a long time Mariners fan, it cracks me up when other teams fans complain about their playoff droughts.


As a fellow Mariners fan, I don't even know what the playoffs are.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 10, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> As a fellow Mariners fan, I don't even know what the playoffs are.


That's easy...it when all the other teams besides the Mariners are playing.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 10, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I reserve the right to piss and moan UFN.


Grumpy old man is not a mantra, it's a lifestyle.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 10, 2020)

Boyfriend got a flat on his bike this morning so I went out there on the overpass and finally got to use the air compressor I keep in my car.

Turns out he had a big leak and we had to limp it off the highway. I am .... greatly disturbed by traffic patterns that develop by slow vehicles. Usually people don't get as close with emergency lights.

Some People slowed down that were near us and then people behind them would hop in the shoulder to try and get around them, on their phones or otherwise not playing attention. He was walking towards me with his back to traffic and a car started towards him in the shoulder and I really thought I might see my boyfriend get creamed by a car.  And he had taken off his helmet. Ugh.  So worrisome. 

It was hard to yell farther than a normal talking distance so a lot of stuff he couldn't hear me say until he was next to me. 

Ran to the store and got a patch kit.  We were in a bad part of town and someone was trying to get drug deal information from him while I was gone. 

Patched the tire and followed him to work to make sure it was all good.  

Stressful times when you're personally invested.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 10, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Well yeah... you’re a flight medic, we wouldn’t expect any less from you.





ffemt8978 said:


> Grumpy old man is not a mantra, it's a lifestyle.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 11, 2020)

Live Rescue is on at the station and we're busy judging all these other Departments (one had to call a Rescue Co for a tool we keep on every Engine here...) one wearing helmets and traffic vests inside someone's house, etc etc 😅😅😅


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 11, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Live Rescue is on at the station and we're busy judging all these other Departments (one had to call a Rescue Co for a tool we keep on every Engine here...) one wearing helmets and traffic vests inside someone's house, etc etc 😅😅😅


----------



## CCCSD (Oct 11, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> View attachment 5103



And Gods they Were...


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 11, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> And Gods they Were...


Titans and kings, pillaging the land for all to see what with their bio phones, demand valves, and esophageal obturators.


----------



## E tank (Oct 11, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Titans and kings, pillaging the land for all to see what with their bio phones, demand valves, and esophageal obturators.


Don't forget the inflatable c-collars...hell,  mast pants hadn't even come and gone yet....but the ACLS was 10 X more complicated than today...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 11, 2020)

E tank said:


> Don't forget the inflatable c-collars...hell,  mast pants hadn't even come and gone yet....but the ACLS was 10 X more complicated than today...


Yet the fishing tackle boxes as drug kits laid out everything in a nice easy to find manner.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 11, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Yet the fishing tackle boxes as drug kits laid out everything in a nice easy to find manner.


And all the FDs I worked with in LA still used those boxes nowadays


----------



## CCCSD (Oct 11, 2020)

Plano 747 boxes.
Hated to carry them, loved to use them. Everything perfectly placed.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 11, 2020)

Magic consisted of an IV of D5w, 2amps of sodium bicarb and 5mg of Epi IC.


----------



## CCCSD (Oct 11, 2020)

BTDT.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 11, 2020)

Antelope hunting sounds so easy. Find antelope, go hunt said antelope. Except the *******s are never on public land where they can be shot. Ohwell, its a much needed day off with more to follow.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 11, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Antelope hunting sounds so easy. Find antelope, go hunt said antelope. Except the *******s are never on public land where they can be shot. Ohwell, its a much needed day off with more to follow.


Sometimes you swear the animals can read maps and calendars.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 11, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Sometimes you swear the animals can read maps and calendars.



They don’t get big by being dumb and predictable.


----------



## Rano Pano (Oct 12, 2020)

Los Angeles Lakers 2020 Champions 
💛💜💛💜💛💜💛💜


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 12, 2020)

When Lebron loses, America wins.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 12, 2020)

I started the new job today with a paid holiday. 

That's a nice change.


----------



## Seirende (Oct 13, 2020)

Stylish neckline doesn't go that well with a Holter monitor lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 13, 2020)

Seirende said:


> View attachment 5105
> 
> 
> Stylish neckline doesn't go that well with a Holter monitor lol


The Matrix is on it's way.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 13, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Sometimes you swear the animals can read maps and calendars.


I'm pretty sure they can. Many, many instances of them being on private land by 50-300 yards.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 14, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> I'm pretty sure they can. Many, many instances of them being on private land by 50-300 yards.


Nobody on private land pressuring them. 


@VentMonkey this had been an interesting NLCS so far.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 14, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Nobody on private land pressuring them.
> 
> 
> @VentMonkey this had been an interesting NLCS so far.


Oh I know, I've done a few public land hunts. Being literally a stones throw away stings a bit though.


----------



## Seirende (Oct 14, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> The Matrix is on it's way.


Does that mean my PCP is an Agent?


----------



## E tank (Oct 14, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Magic consisted of an IV of D5w, 2amps of sodium bicarb and 5mg of Epi IC.


Remember when the IC epi got taken off but there were still all of those epi bristo-jets hanging around with the 3 foot needle attached? We'd snap the needle off and put a regular one on....before all the tubing went luer injection port of course....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 14, 2020)

During *the great epi shortage*™️ a few years ago, I got issued IC Epi preloads. I wanted to break out a red sharpie and draw the dot a la _Pulp Fiction_.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 14, 2020)

I just completed my second online presentation for the NYS Vital signs conference... was definitely a different experience than delivering a presentation in person... hopefully can spend the weekend in saratoga springs next year for the in-person event!


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 14, 2020)

Still in it @GMCmedic.


NomadicMedic said:


> During *the great epi shortage*™️ a few years ago, I got issued IC Epi preloads. I wanted to break out a red sharpie and draw the dot a la _Pulp Fiction_.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 15, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Still in it @GMCmedic.
> 
> View attachment 5106



That was an embarassing game.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 15, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> During *the great epi shortage*™️ a few years ago, I got issued IC Epi preloads. I wanted to break out a red sharpie and draw the dot a la _Pulp Fiction_.


We got mag like that once, whack.


----------



## Seirende (Oct 16, 2020)

Woohoo! Checked my email this morning and found out that a $5000 hospital bill had been forgiven. That bill has been a major stressor for some months and now *poof* it's gone, just like that (after fighting through my arch nemesis... paperwork).


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 16, 2020)

How does giving CPR actually open and close the valves while giving a contracting force?


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 17, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> How does giving CPR actually open and close the valves while giving a contracting force?


CPR would be far less effective if the valves in the heart weren't one-way valves...  (hint hint)


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 17, 2020)

Put in an application for a 3 month old Chesepeake Bay Retriever. I miss having a dog around.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 17, 2020)

I’m at a softball clinic with my kiddo. It’s a beautiful day in central PA.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 17, 2020)

Was running late this morning, showed up to station only like 5 min before shift change -_-

Wouldn't be bad, maybe some light razing, except my Engine drove by on way to a call while I was still a block out lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 17, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Was running late this morning, showed up to station only like 5 min before shift change -_-
> 
> Wouldn't be bad, maybe some light razing, except my Engine drove by on way to a call while I was still a block out lol


Reminds me of that scene from Backdraft.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 17, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> CPR would be far less effective if the valves in the heart weren't one-way valves...  (hint hint)



Yeah but I learned today that everyone has a murmur because our valves aren't all that efficient even when working as intended and normal EF is like 66%

... seems bad, bro


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 17, 2020)

What’s better than one bow? Two bows!


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 17, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 5112
> 
> 
> What’s better than one bow? Two bows!



What draw weights?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 17, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 5112
> 
> 
> What’s better than one bow? Two bows!


Someone who can hit the broadside of a barn?


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 17, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What draw weights?



Both are 60 pounds. I could go to 70 on my new bow (top picture) but I won't. With the broad heads I shoot I've shot through every animal I've killed.



DesertMedic66 said:


> Someone who can hit the broadside of a barn?



I need a backup in case something happened to my bow on a hunt.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 17, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Both are 60 pounds. I could go to 70 on my new bow (top picture) but I won't. With the broad heads I shoot I've shot through every animal I've killed.
> 
> 
> 
> I need a backup in case something happened to my bow on a hunt.


Ive had 2 for a few years now. Its comforting having a back up. 

I knicked a buss cabke with a broadhead a few years ago, hard to get a new string during the season.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 17, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Yeah but I learned today that everyone has a murmur because our valves aren't all that efficient even when working as intended and normal EF is like 66%


Who told you that “everyone has a murmur”?


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 17, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> Who told you that “everyone has a murmur”?



My professor

Due to the fact that there's some leakage from the valves


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 17, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Ive had 2 for a few years now. Its comforting having a back up.
> 
> I knicked a buss cabke with a broadhead a few years ago, hard to get a new string during the season.



My mom had the same thing happen to her bow the day before deer season this year. It prompted me to buy a back up, she had to drive 3 hours back home to get it repaired, lost out on 2 days of hunting.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 17, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Was running late this morning, showed up to station only like 5 min before shift change -_-
> 
> Wouldn't be bad, maybe some light razing, except my Engine drove by on way to a call while I was still a block out lol


I felt better when I walked into station and both my Engineer and Captain were both here anyway (previous shift who was still technically on duty took it anyway lol)


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 18, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> My professor
> 
> Due to the fact that there's some leakage from the valves


Just because there's _some _leakage, it doesn't mean that the heart is somehow inherently broken. As long as those valves are mostly intact and functional, they'll basically force blood flow to follow the appropriate path. The EF under CPR is usually going to be completely crappy but at least there's usually _some_ flow through the heart and that's better than no flow. Remember that in a very healthy heart, the amount of retrograde flow through the valves under systole will be pretty darned small and probably only typically detectable with diagnostic ultrasound.


----------



## Seirende (Oct 18, 2020)

I am at a point in my life where, while I am not entirely comfortable wearing my pajamas out to run errands, I am certainly not above it.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 18, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> My professor
> 
> Due to the fact that there's some leakage from the valves


A murmur is an_ abnormal_ heart sound. So by definition, most people do not have a murmur. A murmur may or may not be a sign of valvular incompetence. Many murmurs are benign.

Valve opening during CPR has nothing to do with murmurs or leaky valves or EF. Heart valves open passively: when enough pressure is generated in the chamber to push them open, they open. When the pressure in the chamber falls below the pressure on the other side of the valve, they close again. Normally this pressure is generated by contraction of the heart muscle, but in CPR it is generated by literally squeezing the heart with compressions and forcing the blood out the valves.

There's a lot more to heart valve function and hemodynamics than that, but that's the basic gist of what causes heart valves to open.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 18, 2020)

I think this would be better stated as everyone has some level of cardiac valve regurgitation. A murmur may or may not be auscultated.


----------



## E tank (Oct 18, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I think this would be better stated as everyone has some level of cardiac valve regurgitation. A murmur may or may not be auscultated.


Wish these conversations were in the appropriate forum...lots of learning is buried in bows, late for work stories and crappy partner stories....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 18, 2020)

E tank said:


> Wish these conversations were in the appropriate forum...lots of learning is buried in bows, late for work stories and crappy partner stories....


Agreed.  Medical discussions should be in their own thread in the appropriate sub-forum.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 18, 2020)

Seirende said:


> I am at a point in my life where, while I am not entirely comfortable wearing my pajamas out to run errands, I am certainly not above it.


I'm getting old enough I'm just happy I remembered to get dressed before stepping outside. 👴


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 18, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Agreed.  Medical discussions should be in their own thread in the appropriate sub-forum.



moderators gotta rate rate rate.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 18, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> moderators gotta rate rate rate.


Don't forget...Im a grumpy old man so the more you make me work the more I give people forum vacations.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 19, 2020)

@CALEMT 

Might want to pick up a couple of these bad boys


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 19, 2020)

@GMCmedic that was one hard fought LCS.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 19, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> @GMCmedic that was one hard fought LCS.


It was. Im really happy what the Braves did with only 3 starting pitches. Hopefully the Dodgers get over that hump now.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 19, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Don't forget...Im a grumpy old man so the more you make me work the more I give people forum vacations.



don't threaten me with a good time...


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 19, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> It was. Im really happy what the Braves did with only 3 starting pitches. Hopefully the Dodgers get over that hump now.


I fully anticipate it will be quite the rivalry once things return to normal, i.e., a full length season.

Tampa Bay’s pitching also seems...impressive.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 19, 2020)

Ugh. Sports talk.  Reminds me when I gave a sticker of a fake hockey team to my boyfriend of the city we're in and he thought it was real.  I never told him it was, thought he knew we didn't have any such team. Our official sport is Rodeo.

He thought for months we might eventually go to a game. It was heartbreaking to see the light and fire die out in his sad yankee eyes when he learned it was not true.

He's still not over it.

I'm sorry 😭


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 19, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Ugh. Sports talk.  Reminds me when I gave a sticker of a fake hockey team to my boyfriend of the city we're in and he thought it was real.  I never told him it was, thought he knew we didn't have any such team. Our official sport is Rodeo.
> 
> He thought for months we might eventually go to a game. It was heartbreaking to see the light and fire die out in his sad yankee eyes when he learned it was not true.
> 
> ...


You have shattered his hopes and dreams.

Today I ate my last mcdonald's for the foreseeable future.  Starting a very strict meal and exercise plan with my wife.  Least I know what and how much of everything I get to eat... Every single day for the next two weeks... Till I get a new plan from the trainer which will be the same for two weeks.  We have already decided sushi will be our cheat meal once a week.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 19, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> You have shattered his hopes and dreams.
> 
> Today I ate my last mcdonald's for the foreseeable future.  Starting a very strict meal and exercise plan with my wife.  Least I know what and how much of everything I get to eat... Every single day for the next two weeks... Till I get a new plan from the trainer which will be the same for two weeks.  We have already decided sushi will be our cheat meal once a week.



He's a... red something fan . Red wings. And chicken wings.  

Maybe if we don't get mugged, we'll see a game when we visit his home for Christmas. 

Detroit... eh.  Snow? Piqued my interest.  Time with my boyfriend in a city foreign to me? Priceless.  Plus he's also obsessed with a store called Meijers and a "Coney Dog".

We shall see.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 19, 2020)

Perfect weather to be burning, I have been enjoying my fire pit lately.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 19, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> He's a... red something fan . Red wings. And chicken wings.
> 
> Maybe if we don't get mugged, we'll see a game when we visit his home for Christmas.
> 
> ...



coneys are awesome. I lived outside Detroit for a while (Northville) and it was great. Hockeytown beyotches.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 19, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Perfect weather to be burning, I have been enjoying my fire pit lately.



Ready the marshmallows and hot chocolate.  There's good times to be had in the delectable aroma of a nice hardwood fire.  Ugh, I love the smell of cordite.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 19, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> coneys are awesome. I lived outside Detroit for a while (Northville) and it was great. Hockeytown beyotches.



He's actually COMFORTABLE in like 60°F. Like that should be a crime.  I'm suffering and shivering with hothands in my pockets and socks to the point I burn myself.  Layers don't mean crap when you're under 100 lbs.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 19, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Ready the marshmallows and hot chocolate.  There's good times to be had in the delectable aroma of a nice hardwood fire.  Ugh, I love the smell of cordite.



More like bourbon and the aroma of cedar wood burning.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 19, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> More like bourbon and the aroma of cedar wood burning.



Booze. Meh

Cedar is just so common and annoying it's mandated to burn.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 19, 2020)

In other news I've lost a nearly 3 foot python in my apartment.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 19, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Booze. Meh
> 
> Cedar is just so common and annoying it's mandated to burn.



Fresh cut western red cedar is probably the most aromatic wood to burn IMHO. I prefer cedar over pine, I live at 5,300 feet so my options for wood is limited to those two.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 19, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Fresh cut western red cedar is probably the most aromatic wood to burn IMHO. I prefer cedar over pine, I live at 5,300 feet so my options for wood is limited to those two.



We have cedar but I don't think it's that kind.  

We have cedar, oak, hickory, walnut, 5 types of pine and various other trees to burn.  No shortage of options.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 19, 2020)

It's about that time of year to go out and cut cord wood. I'll rapidly burn through my pile with how often I'm burning.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 20, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> You have shattered his hopes and dreams.
> 
> Today I ate my last mcdonald's for the foreseeable future.  Starting a very strict meal and exercise plan with my wife.  Least I know what and how much of everything I get to eat... Every single day for the next two weeks... Till I get a new plan from the trainer which will be the same for two weeks.  We have already decided sushi will be our cheat meal once a week.


Dr. Mike Israetel has a lot of good exercise and nutrition info if you wanna listen to podcasts and stuff on your commute.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 20, 2020)

Front lunges on a Bosu ball, FML. Anyone wanna work on their core strength, I highly recommend investing in one of those. At my age heavy weights mean tiddlywink...


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 20, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Front lunges on a Bosu ball, FML. Anyone wanna work on their core strength, I highly recommend investing in one of those. At my age heavy weights mean tiddlywink...



I remember a while ago working out in a gym doing deadlifts, lifting a little on the heavy side feeling proud of myself until someone younger than me starting benching almost the same weight...

Lifting heavy just leads to disappointment. I'll lift moderate, but more reps. Stamina and endurance are more important to me now.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 20, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Stamina and endurance are more important to me now.


Heck yup. I haven’t lifted for “gains” in well over 2 decades.

When I injured my back swimming had me back on my feet, so to speak, and within 2 months I was back to working FT.

So, ya, I’ve long since lost my desire to try and lift a house, or pull a car with my teeth.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 20, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Heck yup. I haven’t lifted for “gains” in well over 2 decades.
> 
> When I injured my back swimming had me back on my feet, so to speak, and within 2 months I was back to working FT.
> 
> So, ya, I’ve long since lost my desire to try and lift a house, or pull a car with my teeth.


I would say its probably a relevant way to workout for us though considering the size of many of our patients + equipment. I'm not a big dude and don't have extra built in strength that someone who is 6'3 does. Throw-in dropping 25lbs earlier this year and temporarily neutering my lifts, lifting heavy keeps me useful on scene. Sometimes I try to get in and help the FD lift and carry if I dont need to prep the truck lol.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 20, 2020)

Stamina and endurance (i need more carrying a 50lb tool around 30+ minutes at an incident than one time lifting of 100lbs...) and tryna make the numbers on my waistline and scale behave (they're not completely outa control but not quite toeing the line either lol) are my workout goals

We have guys who lift for the gainz and look like they could be on the cover of some magazines, but they way they lift to get there, as soon as they slow down, they're gonna break down... 
Of course they're the ones in the calendars and not me so......


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 20, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> i need more carrying a 50lb tool around 30+ minutes at an incident than one time lifting of 100lbs...



I changed from lifting heavy to endurance and stamina when I was having trouble on a cut and rescue once. Those Amkus tools sure got heavy after a bit of work. Changed it up with the workouts and now its easier on extended cut and rescues.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 20, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I changed from lifting heavy to endurance and stamina when I was having trouble on a cut and rescue once. Those Amkus tools sure got heavy after a bit of work. Changed it up with the workouts and now its easier on extended cut and rescues.


Perks of being EMS at fire stand bys. My work usually involves playing on my phone. At most it involves taking dozens of BP's.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 20, 2020)

I got a new friend today


----------



## CCCSD (Oct 20, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I got a new friend today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BEST Friend you’ll EVER have.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 21, 2020)

Currently my favorite facebook page is baby yoda fights fire.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 21, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Currently my favorite facebook page is baby yoda fights fire.


My favorite Facebook page is 404.


----------



## Seirende (Oct 23, 2020)

Watching a customer remove their mask to lick their finger to count the bills they're about to hand me makes me die inside.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 23, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Watching a customer remove their mask to lick their finger to count the bills they're about to hand me makes me die inside.



Have you ever been a cashier


----------



## Seirende (Oct 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Have you ever been a cashier



Just got back from a shift lol


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 23, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Just got back from a shift lol



Then you know what must be done


----------



## Seirende (Oct 23, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Then you know what must be done



I do not?


----------



## E tank (Oct 24, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I got a new friend today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry 'bout that carpet...it looked nice...


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 24, 2020)

E tank said:


> Sorry 'bout that carpet...it looked nice...


Meh, house broken in 3 days.


----------



## E tank (Oct 24, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Meh, house broken in 3 days.


 yeah...puppy on a carpet...kind of a trigger for me...


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 24, 2020)

I hope I can get my python back soon. 

Tango come back to me 😭

🐍


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I hope I can get my python back soon.
> 
> Tango come back to me


How do you lose a snake?


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 24, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> How do you lose a snake?



Well. Uh.  

Choices were made. And that weren't good. 

I think I know where she is.  I just can't get to her.  I can't fit in there and I'd have to dismantle the apartment. 

I'm going to try and bait her out tonight with mice.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Choices were made. And that weren't good.



Sounds like alcohol was involved.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 24, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Sounds like alcohol was involved.



No.  Actually. 

I don't drink. Don't even smoke


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 24, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> No.  Actually.
> 
> I don't drink. Don't even smoke



Typically my bad choices almost always involve the words “watch this” “hold my beer” and “that’s easy” combined with alcohol.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 24, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Typically my bad choices almost always involve the words “watch this” “hold my beer” and “that’s easy” combined with alcohol.



Mine involved a quick analysis of the situation and a thought I had a grasp on the situation and giving myself a false sense of sure thinking of the possible and probable outcomes and then being whacked with what I didn't expect... or what  I did. 

"Naw, it will be fine.."

"I'm sure this will be fine"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 24, 2020)

New job has an office Christmas party. I’m buying and wearing this.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 24, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Old job had an office Christmas party. They told me there was a mistake with the paperwork and it turns out I'm not allowed back.
> 
> View attachment 5115



FIFY


----------



## Aprz (Oct 25, 2020)

I make bad decisions without alcohol.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 25, 2020)

Aprz said:


> I make bad decisions without alcohol.


We all do...alcohol just makes for a more interesting outcome.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 25, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> We all do...alcohol just makes for a more interesting outcome.



Makes it more fun too.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 25, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Makes it more fun too.



and fewer memories of what actually happened.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 25, 2020)

I dunno about all that on a personal level.  I finished a drink once and that was like over the course of 10 hours. 

Never been drunk or even tipsy....


----------



## jgmedic (Oct 25, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I dunno about all that on a personal level.  I finished a drink once and that was like over the course of 10 hours.
> 
> Never been drunk or even tipsy....


Cool. To each their own. Some of us enjoy a few special pepsis after a long day.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 25, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> Cool. To each their own. Some of us enjoy a few special pepsis after a long day.



Oh definitely. People are free to enjoy alcohol and get drunk if they want. Up to them.  

I might be the kind to get hammered if I could get past the taste... alas. I can't say I've ever enjoyed the taste or could even stand it.


----------



## jgmedic (Oct 25, 2020)

I never liked the taste until I was in my late 20s.


----------



## Seirende (Oct 25, 2020)

Morning started out not great with not being able to get out of bed on time ("You gotta get up, Seir, come on, you can do it... nope, can't do it") and being an hour and a quarter late to work but it got better and I finished out a six hour shift! Slowly working my way back to my former glory lol. I used to be an absolute beast at work and I am impatient to get back there


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 25, 2020)

These receptors and chemical stuff and reactions and nerves are kicking my butt in school. :/


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 25, 2020)

Jesus. This is so lame. I'd kill for a post from Mr. Brown, Medic Rob, or even Sasha.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 25, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Sasha



Now that’s desperate.


----------



## Seirende (Oct 25, 2020)

Haha let me celebrate a tiny victory


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 25, 2020)

Hamman’s Sign described as...chest farts. About made my day.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 25, 2020)

Meanwhile I'm just sitting here on my day off trying to decide what to watch on Netflix, completely ignoring the cleaning I'm supposed to do lol (I just watched the first episode of Warrior Nun, wasn't bad, but seemed a bit slow to start so idk if I wanna give Ep 2 a shot or try something else...)


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 25, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Jesus. This is so lame. I'd kill for a post from Mr. Brown, Medic Rob, or even Sasha.


Names I hadn't heard in a while.  Didn't Brown pop by about a year ago?


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 26, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> and fewer memories of what actually happened.


Thats assuming you over do it. A good whiskey, rum, scotch, etc pair's well with dinner and a show.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 26, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Names I hadn't heard in a while.  Didn't Brown pop by about a year ago?


The comedy was priceless. He’s such a poser.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 26, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> The comedy was priceless. He’s such a poser.



Who are these folks?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 26, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Who are these folks?


Old, infamous members. All pretending to be people they weren’t.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 26, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> The comedy was priceless. He’s such a poser.


I sadly was to young to really understand what was going on then.  I even cringe at some of my early posts. 😂


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 26, 2020)

I may not be the best medic student, best EMT, but I think my heart is in the right place.  And I'm not stupid. I catch flack every now and again, but eh. I feel like it's pretty balanced on here


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 26, 2020)

Structure fire Gods blessed us last night. Santa Ana winds and a heavy fuel load are not good combinations.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 26, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Structure fire Gods blessed us last night. Santa Ana winds and a heavy fuel load are not good combinations.



I've always wanted to fight a fire.  That's on the list


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 26, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Structure fire Gods blessed us last night. Santa Ana winds and a heavy fuel load are not good combinations.


Have you not had enough from the Wildfire gods? I know I sure as hell have.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 26, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Have you not had enough from the Wildfire gods? I know I sure as hell have.



The wildfire Gods can kiss my ***. 



DragonClaw said:


> I've always wanted to fight a fire.  That's on the list



Better be ready to work your *** off.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 26, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> The wildfire Gods can kiss my ***.
> 
> 
> 
> Better be ready to work your *** off.



When I'm in a spot to be able to put in the work needed, you bet.  I just can't prioritize it right now.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 26, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> When I'm in a spot to be able to put in the work needed, you bet.  I just can't prioritize it right now.


While I may not be a fan of fire based EMS, having your medic will at least open doors for you if fire is a goal of yours.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 26, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> While I may not be a fan of fire based EMS, having your medic will at least open doors for you if fire is a goal of yours.



May of 22... 😔😭

Red patch, I'm coming for you.  And that medic pay and ALS intervention 😏


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 26, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> While I may not be a fan of fire based EMS, having your medic will at least open doors for you if fire is a goal of yours.



As long as you have a respect and a passion for both you're a-ok in my book. If you got the card just for the job, you're a douche.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 26, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> As long as you have a respect and a passion for both you're a-ok in my book. If you got the card just for the job, you're a douche.



Fire has always been a guilty pleasure of mine.  It's been on the list for a long time. Fire is both beautiful abs mesmerizing as it is dangerous and destructive. Respect it.  

Always wanted to run into burning buildings to put out fires and pull people out.

Seems pretty... basic and stereotypical. But I'm genuinely cliché I guess


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 26, 2020)

Eh, I hardly perform paramedic “interventions” anymore.

Also, it’s so close and can taste the WS ring. TB is grinding it out though.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 26, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Eh, I hardly perform paramedic “interventions” anymore.



I just throw band-aids at people and yell feel better.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 26, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Eh, I hardly perform paramedic “interventions” anymore.
> 
> Also, it’s so close and can taste the WS ring. TB is grinding it out though.


I'm really torn on this one. I think we could have easily beaten the Rays, I kind of want them to beat LA because of the obvious. On the other hand I want LA to win so maybe they'll go away.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 26, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I just throw band-aids at people and yell feel better.


I kinda feel like I'm back in LA, I take vitals, set up IV bag, 12 lead etc, Basic Lifting Services pt into gurney... then I get back in the engine and go back to station while the medics actually get in the ambulance to do medic stuff, and unlike LA I'm not getting paid min wage 😁


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 26, 2020)

I’ve been working at home for the last few weeks and while I miss patient care, I really like getting up 15 minutes before I have to go to work, grabbing coffee and sitting down in my home office.

it’s so nice not being exhausted at the end of the day. When my daughter cane upstairs tonight and said, “dad, want to watch the new Olaf movie” I put down my stuff and work was done.

It’s the just the best.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 26, 2020)

Aloha people of the EMTLIFE.  I hope everybody is well!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 27, 2020)

NysEms2117 said:


> Aloha people of the EMTLIFE.  I hope everybody is well!


You know this isn't an IT form right?  Kidding you are always welcome here.  Hope you and any family are doing well!


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 27, 2020)

Intubation practice today 😩

Why don't those freaks invent a right handed laryngoscope?

My left palm is kinda sore and these mannequins are tough.

But after about 25 minutes I was able to figure it out.  They said it's easier IRL. I hope so.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 27, 2020)

Yet another reason why ETI should no longer be part of basic paramedic training. We need to let that dream die already. I digress...

Go Blue.


----------



## Seirende (Oct 27, 2020)

I had a very nice time taking my toddler niblings on a wagon ride to the park today and then after I returned them I had a nice walk back to the park to locate various articles of winter wear that had vanished during the trip.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 27, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Yet another reason why ETI should no longer be part of basic paramedic training. We need to let that dream die already. I digress...
> 
> Go Blue.



Because ? 

Should a medic not know how to intubate?


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 27, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Because ?
> 
> Should a medic not know how to intubate?


Medics should know how to intubate, but that doesnt mean we should let them. At least not all of them.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 27, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Medics should know how to intubate, but that doesnt mean we should let them. At least not all of them.


With the exception of a few systems who have active and proper training, education, and frequency with it, I’d have to respectfully disagree.

Also, I don’t want to go down the airway soap box rabbit hole direction on this thread.

Start a new one, or bump one of the dozens that I’m sure are on here already would be our best bet.


----------



## jgmedic (Oct 27, 2020)

Time as a medic is inversely correlated with desire to intubate unnecessarily. Not sure I said that right, but you get what I mean.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 27, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> You know this isn't an IT form right?  Kidding you are always welcome here.  Hope you and any family are doing well!


Hey man, the way medicine is going, it may be an IT forum in a few years


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 27, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> Time as a medic is inversely correlated with desire to intubate unnecessarily. Not sure I said that right, but you get what I mean.


I have had two patients this month alone that I could have easily justified RSI which I withheld.  Both times it was better that I didn't.  And I'm not even that senior of a medic.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 27, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> Time as a medic is inversely correlated with desire to intubate unnecessarily. Not sure I said that right, but you get what I mean.



*hides bougie and ET tube behind my back of the scene of 2AM toe pain*

Uhhh. I don't know what you mean. I'm just here to medic things.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 27, 2020)

NysEms2117 said:


> Hey man, the way medicine is going, it may be an IT forum in a few years


What type of IT forum do you mean?  They both work in the same place.





Or


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## StCEMT (Oct 28, 2020)

NysEms2117 said:


> Hey man, the way medicine is going, it may be an IT forum in a few years


Glad to see you still drop in from time to time. Might have to get some housing advice from ya before long.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 29, 2020)

So in lieu of traditional in person voting this year my state (Hawaii) is all vote by mail. Except if you don't want to just drop your ballot in the mail box, they have official Ballot Drop Boxes. And I just filled mine out and dropped it in the box, officially voting in 2020.

I just wish instead of the two f***king idiots on stage at the debates, they could have had at least one or two of the other 4 names for President on the ballot get to debate as well. Maybe Third Parties would get more than 5% (at max) if people actually knew who they were and filling out the ballot wasn't the first place most people see their names....

I get there's certain thresholds candidates have to meet to be invited to the nationally televised debates so every crazy conspiracy theorist trying to run doesn't clutter the stage, but if they can have 20 Dems on stage for the Primary, they can have more than 2 at the actual main Election.

Too late now I know, but seriously, if you can meet the requirements to be on the ballot in all 50 States, that should automatically be a Debate invitation regardless of other benchmarks IMHO.

Besides, Biden is gonna win Hawaii, as sure as Trump will win Oklahoma. And even if Trump, or Jorgensen wins 49% of the votes, Biden will still get 100% of the electoral votes... so since I'm _not _voting for Biden, its hard not to feel like my choice for President doesn't matter no matter which name I marked off, Jo or Trump or any other the others...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 29, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Glad to see you still drop in from time to time. Might have to get some housing advice from ya before long.


I plan on trying to become a bit more active, it wasn't conducive for my previous sit-ia-ation


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 30, 2020)

It cracks me up how many bots/people think they can get away with slipping some spam link into the middle of a post and get away with it here.  Just banned two more people thanks to our forum members reporting it.


----------



## cruiseforever (Oct 30, 2020)

Our hospital system got attacked with the ransomware that is going around.  What a mess.  Being hospital based, we lost our EPCRs.  I really miss them.  Paper charting sucks.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 30, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Just banned two more people thanks to our forum members reporting it.



Your profile pic should be like the old WW2 plane kill markings for all the members you've banned.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 30, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Your profile pic should be like the old WW2 plane kill markings for all the members you've banned.


Can't....even 4k resolution couldn't handle it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 30, 2020)

My hospital system just blocked access to any email account that isn't the hospitals.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 30, 2020)

Had to break the boards under the sink to find Tango. Fixed it up though.  

And there she was.  Sitting there. Surprised, surely.  And very cold.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 30, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Had to break the boards under the sink to find Tango. Fixed it up though.
> 
> And there she was.  Sitting there. Surprised, surely.  And very cold.


Tango?  Got any other pets named Whiskey and Foxtrot?


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 30, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Tango?  Got any other pets named Whiskey and Foxtrot?



No other pets besides my GSD mix named Erwin. He's at home on the farm.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 30, 2020)

How does one know that CALEMT is working on guns? 

Because theres a bunch of swear words and a AR15 hammer flying in the garage... stupid hammer pin...


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 30, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> How does one know that CALEMT is working on guns?
> 
> Because theres a bunch of swear words and a AR15 hammer flying in the garage... stupid hammer pin...



Bye bye roll pin


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 30, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> How does one know that CALEMT is working on guns?
> 
> Because theres a bunch of swear words and a AR15 hammer flying in the garage... stupid hammer pin...


Sounds like AvE doing a BOLTR.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 30, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Your profile pic should be like the old WW2 plane kill markings for all the members you've banned.


Better get out the paintbrush...got a third spammer today.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm a spammer. Kinda. 

Time to get motorcycle gear for winter though.  Froze my *** of last ride. After about 100MPH it feels the same cold, but turning my head I felt like I was gonna get blown off the bike.  😬

Boyfriend says he won't teach me to ride on his 600cc because I'm gonna crash it 😭 and he learned on a 250 or a 400 or something.  

After about 140MPH the balloons I had tied to my bag were gone.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 30, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> How does one know that CALEMT is working on guns?
> 
> Because theres a bunch of swear words and a AR15 hammer flying in the garage... stupid hammer pin...


That reminds me, I have some load development for my 308 to do. Wanna make a quality 168 gr hunting load, particularly for western hunts.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 30, 2020)

Current situation. Sitting by the fire at the campsite, drinking rum and coke. 

Grateful for my family. A good weekend to get the camper ready for winter and wind down our season.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 30, 2020)

Watching a movie with a highly controversial scene and after analyzing it closely I can confirm that... Greedo shot first.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 30, 2020)

cruiseforever said:


> Our hospital system got attacked with the ransomware that is going around.  What a mess.  Being hospital based, we lost our EPCRs.  I really miss them.  Paper charting sucks.


Hope your system has good backups, and secure disaster relief plans!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 31, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Watching a movie with a highly controversial scene and after analyzing it closely I can confirm that... Greedo shot first.


But is that the original scene or the scene in the movies where they went back and touched things up?


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 31, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> But is that the original scene or the scene in the movies where they went back and touched things up?




I think it might be the OG. Or at least it appeared to be.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 31, 2020)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Seirende (Oct 31, 2020)

Yesterday I had a lady beep at me in traffic and motion for me to roll my window down; I'm like, "Uh-oh, what now?" I roll my window down and she hollers across, "You have a brake light out!" I thought that was so nice of her to make an effort to warn me of a safety issue.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 31, 2020)

The worst Halloween nightmare has happened to me... forced overtime.


----------



## DragonClaw (Oct 31, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> The worst Halloween nightmare has happened to me... forced overtime.


RIP buddy


----------



## jgmedic (Oct 31, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> The worst Halloween nightmare has happened to me... forced overtime.


Same here, my fellow engineer put in time off for it, because "it's not a holiday" F that, if you have small kids, it's a holiday!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 31, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Happy Halloween!


Nothing like scaring the bejesus out of somebody in a helo.  🤣


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 31, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> Same here, my fellow engineer put in time off for it, because "it's not a holiday" F that, if you have small kids, it's a holiday!



Well to be honest today is a normal duty day for me, I got tapped for Monday.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 1, 2020)

Wellp, Halloween is over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus side is it's time to start counting down to the next big event... PS5 Release Day!!


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 1, 2020)

VFlutter said:


> Happy Halloween!





ffemt8978 said:


> Nothing like scaring the bejesus out of somebody in a helo.  🤣


Two questions... is the helo black? Did you use the right dose of Ketamine???


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Tigger (Nov 3, 2020)

Gah why is glucagon so expensive.


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Nov 3, 2020)

Happy Election Day! I hope everyone stays safe out there tonight. Watch your back, have an escape route etc.

Malone said it best in The Untouchables: "Make sure when your shift is over you go home alive."


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## CALEMT (Nov 3, 2020)

Tagged my mailbox pulling into my driveway today denting the new truck. 3k in body repairs.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 3, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Tagged my mailbox pulling into my driveway today denting the new truck. 3k in body repairs.


Expensive mailbox 😅


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 3, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Expensive mailbox 😅



Some jackass was tailgating me so I was in a rush to get into the driveway. Last time I'll go out of my way to convince someone else while I'm pulling into my driveway.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 4, 2020)

Well it sure doesn't look too good for Kanye out there, does it?

About the only result I'm confident of saying so far is that the vote is going to be even closer this year than 2016...


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 4, 2020)

Me: I think I'm gonna go take my firefighter afternoon nap before we go workout and do dinner
*as soon as I lay down*
Dispatch: Here's the cardiac arrest with CPR in progress call you wanted!

Interestingly enough, our drill this morning was a class on how to set up and use the new Lucas 3 devices our EMS units have been getting, and then boom, first time using said Lucas later same day...
(We had a call last week where we were gonna use it but the patient was to thin to fit the machine)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 5, 2020)

Just found out my mom is in the hospital, pneumonia. Looking into hospice care. My dad is devastated.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 5, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.


Me too. As a paramedic, when a parent goes to a SNF,  you already know what's going to happen. That makes it worse. 

My mom has advanced dementia and gas been at a nursing home for the past couple of years. She has no idea who I am or where she is. I know she was scared when the EMS crew showed up. And I know how crummy some EMS people are when they go to pick up a patient at a nursing home. And I know how crummy the staff iss when EMS shows up. 

Just thinking about how the entire interaction might have gone is making my head hurt. 

This whole thing is just awful.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 5, 2020)

Been a hot minute since I saw narcan work its magic (we don't get much opioid ODs in my little corner of the world, but we got one last night). Layed out, no radials but a good carotid, take one look and be like "yup grab the BVM" type unresponsive patient. No gag reflex to the OPA, sure enough pinpoint pupils. EMS gets there, give the IN shot, nothing, the Medic Intern is all excited breaking out intubation kit when they give more IV... sure enough the patient suddenly wakes up and is talking to us...
(Intern couldn't hide the disappointment in not getting a tube lol)

But our EMS crew was able to confirm the cardiac arrest we had earlier that day, the one we used the Lucas? Hospital got ROSC, said he was having a STEMI

They also said the 7 month pregnant patient we had even earlier, who was complaining of abdominal pain and thought it was IBS related, that she was really 8 months... and was actually having contractions and gave birth right after they got her to the hospital...

All in all a pretty interesting shift yesterday.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 5, 2020)

I got to cardiovert someone for the first time in forever.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 5, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> I got to cardiovert someone for the first time in forever.


I honestly can't remember the last time I did that.


----------



## Emily Starton (Nov 5, 2020)

Following this directionless thread, I supposed to cook my spag sauce not knowing I still don't have pasta. lol


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 6, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> I honestly can't remember the last time I did that.


I think mine was 5 or 6 years ago in medic school.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 6, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> I think mine was 5 or 6 years ago in medic school.


I'm not far off from that either.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 6, 2020)

Unrelated note, have 5lbs of leftover ground venison to use. I'm thinking 2lbs spaghetti, 2lbs chili, 1lb tacos to make up this next batch of meal prep.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 7, 2020)

Wish we could say its all over now. Of course now we go into the hissy fit court ordered recount stage, I'd almost rather just have the dang EC make its vote already, then it'll be official. 

But otherwise, people apparently forgot how to drive, we had two seperate roll over auto accidents last night on the freeway behind our station..


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 7, 2020)

Had to delete tapatalk because of some issues, went to reinstall and it was gone from the playstore. 

They finally put it back up.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 7, 2020)

Haven't cardioverted anyone in years.  Do it twice in a rotation.  (Successfully too!)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 7, 2020)

I got three calls this week from local agency leaders asking me if I was interested in a per diem position.  I don’t know if I should be flattered or concerned that it’s “let’s make nice with the regional council guy”.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 7, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I got three calls this week from local agency leaders asking me if I was interested in a per diem position.  I don’t know if I should be flattered or concerned that it’s “let’s make nice with the regional council guy”.


Sounds like quite the conflicting interests, or at least it would be in my neck of the woods.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 7, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Sounds like quite the conflicting interests, or at least it would be in my neck of the woods.



There is actually a very detailed conflict disclosure document I have to sign annualy. I can work as a medic, and encouraged to still work in the field by my boss, but I can’t hold a leadership or education position at an agency. I do some what could be considered “consultant” work for some agencies on a per project basis but I can’t do any work within my region.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 7, 2020)

I should buy a suppressor for my AR.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 7, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I should buy a suppressor for my AR.


Same. Only reason I havent is because I'd have to tell my wife because of the Obama era changes to trusts.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 8, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I should buy a suppressor for my AR.


I honestly do not get the point of suppressors. Or of voluntarily putting your name on an ATF list.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> I honestly do not get the point of suppressors. Or of voluntarily putting your name on an ATF list.



Ever head suppressed subsonic 300 blackout? That’s why.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 8, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> I honestly do not get the point of suppressors. Or of voluntarily putting your name on an ATF list.



Hearing protection. It’s a Health and Safety issue.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 8, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Ever head suppressed subsonic 300 blackout? That’s why.


Yeah I've heard it. I mean don't get me wrong, if they weren't an NFA item I would probably own several, like we all probably would. But as cool as they are, they don't come close to justifying jumping through all the necessary hoops and paying the $200 tax and adding my name to more federal lists and only then hoping that my permission slip only takes a few months to arrive. But to each his own, of course. 



CCCSD said:


> Hearing protection. It’s a Health and Safety issue.


Yeah, but again, not worth the hassles I listed above when you can get a great set of electronic muffs for well under $100 without begging The Crown for permission to purchase a sound-mitigating device.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> But to each his own, of course.



Oh believe me I am all against asking the govt. if it’s okay if I can buy something, but until that day comes (if it ever will) a suppressed 300blk is on my wishlist.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 8, 2020)

Well, after four years out of the field, this guy is going through the medic re-entry process. Submitted my app for the NREMT back in September and it's still pending, though, so that's fun. Ha
Anyone recommend some refresher 12 lead books for me? Take ACLS at the end of the month, so that should help a bit, but I'd rather be more competent than just ACLS recognition.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 8, 2020)

If you know certain specific details about me, much of my info is publicly available, including my home address. I'm also already well known to the Federal and State Governments (thankfully NOT for criminal matters). While I'm considering getting a C&R FFL, I haven't decided if I should do it, though it should make certain aspects of firearm ownership a bit easier, especially in California.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 8, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> If you know certain specific details about me, much of my info is publicly available, including my home address. I'm also already well known to the Federal and State Governments (thankfully NOT for criminal matters). While I'm considering getting a C&R FFL, I haven't decided if I should do it, though it should make certain aspects of firearm ownership a bit easier, especially in California.


It can also make other aspects more of a pain in the rear.  It doesn't help you on any background checks for non-C&R, and if you do buy a C&R you're subject to record keeping requirements and if I recall correctly, unannounced visits from the BATFE.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 8, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> It can also make other aspects more of a pain in the rear.  It doesn't help you on any background checks for non-C&R, and if you do buy a C&R you're subject to record keeping requirements and if I recall correctly, *unannounced visits from the BATFE*.



That is my understanding as well. The ATF is not your friend.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 8, 2020)

Anyone around?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 8, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> Anyone around?







__





						Current visitors
					





					emtlife.com


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 9, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, a lot of guests visiting. Those Google (and even a couple Bing) robots sending people our way..


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 9, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Wow, a lot of guests visiting. Those Google (and even a couple Bing) robots sending people our way..


Or you could just click on thr members tab in that link and ignore the robots.

Then again when they finally assume control they may remember you ignored them.  🤖


----------



## Aprz (Nov 9, 2020)

9D4 said:


> Well, after four years out of the field, this guy is going through the medic re-entry process. Submitted my app for the NREMT back in September and it's still pending, though, so that's fun. Ha
> Anyone recommend some refresher 12 lead books for me? Take ACLS at the end of the month, so that should help a bit, but I'd rather be more competent than just ACLS recognition.


I mean you could read Rapid Interpretation of EKGs by Dubin Dale and The Art of Interpretation: 12-lead ECG by Thomas Garcia. I do not support Dubin Dale as a person, but I think his book is excellent for teaching basic concepts and getting you into the habit of being systematic when interpretation rhythms and 12-leads. Thomas Garcia's book is excellent; It has three different levels for interpreting 12-leads, beginner, intermediate, and advance. He also teaches being systematic. Another huge thin with Thomas Garcia's book is practice, practice, practice. There are loads of 12-leads for you to interpret. When you finish beginner, you start over as intermediate. When you finish intermediate, you start over as advance. It will not go over your head and will really prepare you to interpret 12-leads beyond the average clinician.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 9, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> It can also make other aspects more of a pain in the rear.  It doesn't help you on any background checks for non-C&R, and if you do buy a C&R you're subject to record keeping requirements and if I recall correctly, unannounced visits from the BATFE.


A C&R by itself doesn't do much for Californians. Add a "Certificate of Eligibility" in addition to the C&R and I do get exempted from the "1 in 30" handgun purchase restriction (doesn't help me much though as I don't buy that many handguns) but more importantly it would exempt me from importation issues with regard to "out of state" ammunition purchases. Being that I wouldn't be conducting a business with a C&R, the most I could expect from the ATF would be a field office visit where they'd go over my records regarding C&R purchases against what they have in their records. All that being said, thanks to some upcoming court cases, it's entirely possible that in the next couple years needing a C&R to expedite ammo purchases would likely be largely mooted. Like him or not, President Trump should leave his successor very, very few vacancies in the Federal Judiciary. 

The above and a few other things are all reasons I'm not exactly jumping into getting a C&R/COE. Both have to be renewed reasonably frequently. While the cost would be minimal-ish after the initial outlay, it's still an ongoing cost.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 9, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> That is my understanding as well. The ATF is not your friend.


Unfortunately, this is true. They're not your friend and they're sticklers for rules... it's seriously easy to have a dealer FFL or manufacturer FFL revoked for unintentional small rule violations. A good friend of mine is a dealer (and then some) and he has to deal with the ATF very frequently. He's no fan of them but he's also VERY good at their rules...


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 9, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> It can also make other aspects more of a pain in the rear. It doesn't help you on any background checks for non-C&R, and if you do buy a C&R you're subject to record keeping requirements and if I recall correctly, unannounced visits from the BATFE.



Any class III ownership makes you subject to unannounced ATF visits.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 9, 2020)

Aprz said:


> I mean you could read Rapid Interpretation of EKGs by Dubin Dale and The Art of Interpretation: 12-lead ECG by Thomas Garcia. I do not support Dubin Dale as a person, but I think his book is excellent for teaching basic concepts and getting you into the habit of being systematic when interpretation rhythms and 12-leads. Thomas Garcia's book is excellent; It has three different levels for interpreting 12-leads, beginner, intermediate, and advance. He also teaches being systematic. Another huge thin with Thomas Garcia's book is practice, practice, practice. There are loads of 12-leads for you to interpret. When you finish beginner, you start over as intermediate. When you finish intermediate, you start over as advance. It will not go over your head and will really prepare you to interpret 12-leads beyond the average clinician.



Cool, thank you! This is why you guys are the best. I've been looking a bit and I think I'm going to get Garcia's. Nothing wrong with a lot of practice. Lol

I still remember some basics from interpretation, just been many years since I've done it. I signed up for a medic refresher back in September and still have access, just saw there's two 12 lead classes soon. Probably give those a shot along with the book. Thanks!


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 10, 2020)

Signed up for IA MED’s MCAD class. It’s not something my program sees or does a whole lot of, but I really enjoy their method of education and that instructor’s teaching method is one I find myself gravitating towards a tad more. Smart dude, for sure.

Plus, the price wasn’t  a bad deal for that sort of con-ed IMO.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 10, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Signed up for IA MED’s MCAD class. It’s not something my program sees or does a whole lot of, but I really enjoy their method of education and that instructor’s teaching method is one I find myself gravitating towards a tad more. Smart dude, for sure.
> 
> Plus, the price wasn’t a bad deal for that sort of con-ed IMO.


I have to go for my annual IABP amd Impella training tomorrow. I usually enjoy it, but this class was scheduled after my vacation and is mandatory. Little peaved about that one.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 10, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Signed up for IA MED’s MCAD class. It’s not something my program sees or does a whole lot of, but I really enjoy their method of education and that instructor’s teaching method is one I find myself gravitating towards a tad more. Smart dude, for sure.
> 
> Plus, the price wasn’t  a bad deal for that sort of con-ed IMO.


How many ce hours?  I'm tempted but not for only an hour or two.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 10, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> How many ce hours?  I'm tempted but not for only an hour or two.


I’m not seeing an exact amount of CE, but I can’t imagine it’s only 1-2 hours.

The course covers all the MCAD’s seen in transport (i.e., Impella, LVAD’s, IABP’s), so I’d imagine it’s several modules.

It looks like the class starts at the beginning of next month, so I pre-registered and took advantage of this weeks 50% off sale.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 11, 2020)

To all my veteranos  out there, Happy Veteran’s Day. TYFYS.


----------



## Old Tracker (Nov 11, 2020)

_Mil gracias. 🚑_


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 11, 2020)

3 rolls of sushi all to myself? I think yes.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 12, 2020)

So my healthy respect for heights is sure going to be tested tomorrow when I repel out of a 5th story window. Comfort zones are made to be stepped out of.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 12, 2020)

Australian. Cures you right quick.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 12, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> So my healthy respect for heights is sure going to be tested tomorrow when I repel out of a 5th story window. Comfort zones are made to be stepped out of.


Heights are nothing.  Even falling is no big deal.  It's that sudden stop at the end you have to be careful of.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 13, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> So my healthy respect for heights is sure going to be tested tomorrow when I repel out of a 5th story window. Comfort zones are made to be stepped out of.


5'6" is the perfect height. Just saying...


I bought the IA MED thing for flight paramedic, but they haven't given me any registration or anything yet. I thought it was going to be somewhat instant or at least by the end of the day. I checked my spam folder, but nothing. All I got was a receipt. I wanted to get a lot of CEs and prepare for FP-C.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 13, 2020)

Why do so many EMTs and medics smoke?


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 13, 2020)

Aprz said:


> 5'6" is the perfect height. Just saying...
> 
> 
> I bought the IA MED thing for flight paramedic, but they haven't given me any registration or anything yet. I thought it was going to be somewhat instant or at least by the end of the day. I checked my spam folder, but nothing. All I got was a receipt. I wanted to get a lot of CEs and prepare for FP-C.



Ive done a class with them. It was instant. Did you email them?


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 13, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> Why do so many EMTs and medics smoke?



Because smoking IS cool. The day you work a MASCAL using your pipe to point at people and give directions is THE Day.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 13, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Because smoking IS cool. The day you work a MASCAL using your pipe to point at people and give directions is THE Day.



I thought that you use Gladius or Scottish longsword for those.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 13, 2020)

No. They took those away from me back in the BC days.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 14, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Ive done a class with them. It was instant. Did you email them?


I sent an e-mail today. I saw on my credit card it said "pending" so I thought maybe that's why. It is no longer pending and the money is taken. I still haven't received anything so I sent an e-mail to their "support" e-mail address. I sent it tonight so I am hoping to hear from them at business hours. I was really looking forward to start going over it immediately and then give a shot at the test afterwards. There are two different places I want to try to apply for, but I want to be a strong candidate by having my FP-C already since I do not have flight or CCT experience (I have experience as an EMT on a CCT RN unit, but I don't think that counts, haha!). Nothing in spam folder. I know they got the right e-mail address because they sent a receipt saying they were processing my order.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 14, 2020)

Well I'm properly annoyed. I was given a few extra days to get through my FTO time but I've been a white cloud for the past few shifts.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 14, 2020)

Aprz said:


> I sent an e-mail today. I saw on my credit card it said "pending" so I thought maybe that's why. It is no longer pending and the money is taken. I still haven't received anything so I sent an e-mail to their "support" e-mail address. I sent it tonight so I am hoping to hear from them at business hours. I was really looking forward to start going over it immediately and then give a shot at the test afterwards. There are two different places I want to try to apply for, but I want to be a strong candidate by having my FP-C already since I do not have flight or CCT experience (I have experience as an EMT on a CCT RN unit, but I don't think that counts, haha!). Nothing in spam folder. I know they got the right e-mail address because they sent a receipt saying they were processing my order.



Might be a glitch. They were really responsive. Great classes.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 14, 2020)

Partially because I need to lose some weight, and the gyms are still mostly closed around here, and I dont have much in the way of equipment at home (plus its super easy to just be lazy once I get home) I've been trying to wake up a few minutes earlier at station and squeeze in a morning workout. 

Nothing toooo crazy (we normally wake up at 0630 to the morning department wide dispatch alarm test and put up the flags and all that, so I been setting my watch alarm to 0600, just to get some weights in before) (we'll do an afternoon workout on shift as a crew, but this way I manage to get at least a little something something in on whats gonna be my off day lol... I also try to go for a run later in the day)

Success in that endeavor has been a bit hit or miss, last couple shifts before the 4 day I got a few good sets in. This morning however... the 0600 watch alarm just made sure I was actually able to get up at 0630 for the flags, and then "morning workout" lost badly to "need for morning coffee" lol 😆


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 14, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> I also try to go for a run later in the day



Why not substitute a run for a hike? I’ve heard Oahu has some good hikes.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 14, 2020)

Dad gets to play sherpa even on his day off. Twas a beautiful day for a hike, too.


----------



## Old Tracker (Nov 15, 2020)

Great pic of a future outdoorsman.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 15, 2020)

A Dad is pretty much ALWAYS a sherpa...


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 15, 2020)

53 degrees in the house, heater on, blowing cold air through the vents. Being a homeowner sure is fun.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 15, 2020)

Update. After plenty of me crawling around the attic and searching high and low for my furnace. I finally caved and texted the previous homeowner and found out it’s on the roof tied into the ac unit. Check the furnace, hear air moving but the pilot isn’t lit (gas is on). So I change the return filter thinking maybe it’s not getting good airflow. Still nothing. Time to consult YouTube, and in my searching I found out about the high limit tco valve. Pulled that bad son of a B, mf’ing the engineer who decided to put it in a almost inaccessible area. Gave it a few well deserved love taps and what do you know. I now have heat.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 15, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Update. After plenty of me crawling around the attic and searching high and low for my furnace. I finally caved and texted the previous homeowner and found out it’s on the roof tied into the ac unit. Check the furnace, hear air moving but the pilot isn’t lit (gas is on). So I change the return filter thinking maybe it’s not getting good airflow. Still nothing. Time to consult YouTube, and in my searching I found out about the high limit tco valve. Pulled that bad son of a B, mf’ing the engineer who decided to put it in a almost inaccessible area. Gave it a few well deserved love taps and what do you know. I now have heat.


Man Law dictates that you, in fact, earned enough Man Points for the day. Have a beer.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 15, 2020)

How do I not be a white cloud at work? It's making my FTO time difficult.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 15, 2020)

Crazy, we just had a multi patient, multi motorcycle down accident on the freeway behind the station, like we literally hopped the fence between our parking and the freeway.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 15, 2020)

But did you put out cones?


----------



## Old Tracker (Nov 15, 2020)

Cones smones, it's all about response and scene time.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 15, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> How do I not be a white cloud at work? It's making my FTO time difficult.


Unfortunately not much you can do. Seems like whenever you really need some calls, everyone is sleeping, nice white fluffy clouds... but when you've had a few calls and need that quiet night, thats when the storm clouds "10 calls in 12 hours" hit...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 15, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> How do I not be a white cloud at work? It's making my FTO time difficult.


Whatever you do, DO NOT awaken the Motorola gods with the word that shall not be uttered on shift.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 15, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT awaken the Motorola gods with the word that shall not be uttered on shift.



Sure is quite at this slow station. 

I fear no one.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 15, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Crazy, we just had a multi patient, multi motorcycle down accident on the freeway behind the station, like we literally hopped the fence between our parking and the freeway.



did you do the poke the spine test?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 15, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Sure is quite at this slow station.
> 
> I fear no one.


It is with regret that I must announce that CALEMT will not be able to join us for some time as he recovers from injuries he sustained in a "fall" at his station.  The other crew members at the station all swear he repeatedly "tripped" all by himself.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 15, 2020)

Just pick up the hotline and tell dispatch that your unit is first up for ANY call.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 15, 2020)

Supporting someone (or trying to) with addiction is very difficult. Pray for us, please. Well wishes and good vibes are needed.


----------



## Peak (Nov 15, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT awaken the Motorola gods with the word that shall not be uttered on shift.





CALEMT said:


> Sure is quite at this slow station.
> 
> I fear no one.



Not a single patient in the ED or call for the Transport team after 0100 last night. None of those cursed words brought anything.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 16, 2020)

Peak said:


> Not a single patient in the ED or call for the Transport team after 0100 last night. None of those cursed words brought anything.



My last shift I went 72 hours without turning a wheel for a call. You have no power here.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 16, 2020)

I’ve got 6 hours left and I’ve only had one call.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 16, 2020)

I’m a goddam Albino cloud. The other EMTs I have been working with for the past three days or so haven’t had shifts this uneventful since last year once I showed up.


----------



## Old Tracker (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 16, 2020)

Old Tracker said:


>


I've been jamming out to Golden Earring, White Snake, Asia, Van Halen, Eddie Money, Etc....

Good stuff


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 16, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I've been jamming out to Golden Earring, White Snake, Asia, Van Halen, Eddie Money, Etc....
> 
> Good stuff



You can't help but to jam out to Dire Straits... especially money for nothing.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 16, 2020)

Found out our patient was diagnosed at the Trauma Center with a hairline spinal fracture (didn't say where) but is not paralyzed thankfully)


----------



## Aprz (Nov 16, 2020)

Yay, I finally got access to the IA Med flight course. I am happy to get CEs to get my paramedic renewal out of the way and hopefullh prepare for FP-C.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 17, 2020)

Oh dang, we must be burning through some CARES Act funding or something... new Special Notice out today states that Suppression Personnel will be issued 3M Versaflow Healthcare TR-300+ PAPR Kits 😳


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 17, 2020)

PAPRs rule! Nice! Protect it with your life!


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 18, 2020)

So my company FTOs don't think I have enough experience to do 911 (I've only had 7-8 months of IFT so I figured this might happen) so they're sending my to do transport, but I'm stuck doing wheelchair since I don't have my PA cert yet. Yay $5 cut in pay for the next few weeks. >.>


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 18, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> So my company FTOs don't think I have enough experience to do 911 (I've only had 7-8 months of IFT so I figured this might happen) so they're sending my to do transport, but I'm stuck doing wheelchair since I don't have my PA cert yet. Yay $5 cut in pay for the next few weeks. >.>



im sending you a message.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 18, 2020)

One of the teacher's assistants in school is a medic, he helps with labs.

During a medical assessment scenario with chest pain, I did basically everything right but when asked about starting a line, I agreed I could do that and verbalized it.

Then he was like "Well what if you can't get a peripheral IV?"

In the scenario, The pt is currently stable, we're running emergency traffic to ED. Maybe 10-15 minutes ETA. Chest heaviness and high BP prior to nitro and aspirin. Put him on high flow O2 and such. Heart rate a little elevated.  But he's stable.

"I was like, uhh, then I didn't get it...?"

"You did learn how how to IO"

"Yeah.  I did"

"You could IO him"

".... I'm not gonna IO a stable pt just because I couldn't get a line.  That's a more invasive procedure"

"Yeah but what if his BP continues to fall?"

"Then if he starts to decline, then I'll drill him if I need to.  But I'm not going to drill him just because I couldn't be start a line.  Ambulances aren't sterile fields and I don't want to risk an unnecessary procedure/ pain when he's stable"

"So you'd just show up to the ED and say you couldn't get a line?"

"Uhh yeah.  The service I was at did it all the time if they couldn't get a line"

".... *is frustrated*"

Am I wrong? Are you gonna drill someone just to get vascular access when you have no intention of pushing anything right now and pt is stable?

Edit: I guess I could have gone normal traffic in the scenario.  But other than that I wouldn't change my answer


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 18, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> One of the teacher's assistants in school is a medic, he helps with labs.
> 
> During a medical assessment scenario with chest pain, I did basically everything right but when asked about starting a line, I agreed I could do that and verbalized it.
> 
> ...


No. Hospitals have ultrasounds, they can get an IV that way. If he gets bad, sure....drill. but a generic chet pain? Nah.

If it makes you feel better, I had a patient that just completely **** the bed on me today that I didn't expect at all and I didnt have a line ready. Because of transport time (I dont have much at all), trying to address his shortness of breath first, and trying to troubleshoot equipment problems, they got nothing. He just fell off that cliff as we got on campus and there wasn't time. Had I had another few minutes I would have, but sometimes all you can do is get to a hospital and provide what information you have.


----------



## jgmedic (Nov 19, 2020)

Finally got my foot in the door as a skills instructor at a local EMT program. Stoked when I finish my BA next year, I can work on getting into the community college programs.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 19, 2020)

Did my annual “work a night AMR shift” to remember that I do in fact have it made at my regular job.


----------



## E tank (Nov 19, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> No. Hospitals have ultrasounds, they can get an IV that way. If he gets bad, sure....drill. but a generic chet pain? Nah.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I had a patient that just completely **** the bed on me today that I didn't expect at all and I didnt have a line ready. Because of transport time (I dont have much at all), trying to address his shortness of breath first, and trying to troubleshoot equipment problems, they got nothing. He just fell off that cliff as we got on campus and there wasn't time. Had I had another few minutes I would have, but sometimes all you can do is get to a hospital and provide what information you have.


Placing an IO in that guy is a great way to take an ischemic event to an infarction very quickly...as is continued futile stabbing away with a needle...


----------



## Tigger (Nov 19, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> No. Hospitals have ultrasounds, they can get an IV that way. If he gets bad, sure....drill. but a generic chet pain? Nah.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I had a patient that just completely **** the bed on me today that I didn't expect at all and I didnt have a line ready. Because of transport time (I dont have much at all), trying to address his shortness of breath first, and trying to troubleshoot equipment problems, they got nothing. He just fell off that cliff as we got on campus and there wasn't time. Had I had another few minutes I would have, but sometimes all you can do is get to a hospital and provide what information you have.


No shame in my IM med admin game.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 19, 2020)

I don't know if it is just Arrow EZ IO, my county, or my company, but I feel like they are pushing for us to be more and more lenient with using IO when we cannot get an IV. Our protocol just says that IO should not be used for prophylaxis purposes and that you should be intending on using it if you do it. They make it seem like it is not a big deal, even in a conscious patient. They always bring up how it doesn't hurt until you just flush, but just slowly push Lidocaine, let it sit in the bone arrow, and then use it. My county/company is weird because they brought in the Arrow EZ IO people to teach us and those guys contradicted our protocols telling us it was crazy, which makes me go ugh. Arrow EZ IO recommends slowly pushing 40 mg Lidocaine IO over 2 minutes and letting it sit in the bone marrow before use. Our county's protocol says push 40 mg over 30-45 seconds and you're good to go, lol. I have never ever done a conscious IO ever. I also personally just don't like IOs. I feel like it's so hard to push medications into it, the whole humeral IO that they are now pushing is awkward with the arm position and I find difficult to do (I've never done it, I feel like I have a hard time finding the land mark other than it is easy to remember to point to the butt cheek on the other side), fluids start to backup in the chamber so it's not that useful if I decided to hang a medication drip, and I don't think the hospital ever tries to draw labs out of it. Usually the first thing the hospital does, if we don't have an IV or EJ, is they a line and draw labs from it. So on my cardiac arrests (our protocol prefers IO over IV in cardiac arrest...) or critical calls, IV or EJ is my preference. I get not every patient is going to be easy or worthwhile to search forever looking for a vein, but most patients seem easy enough. I don't get too many cardiac arrest, like one a month, and I have yet to use an IO on a single one. I think the IO is a great tool in a pinch, the studies shown to me (ehem, but the Arrow EZ IO guys) seem to show it does well administering fluids quickly when done humeral, I just feel like it is kind of overrated and more problematic compared to IV and EJs.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 19, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Did my annual “work a night AMR shift” to remember that I do in fact have it made at my regular job.



?


----------



## Peak (Nov 19, 2020)

Fire department politics while extremely frustrating are far better than working as a corporate servant.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 19, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> ?


I work what is frankly a cush 48/96 suburban firemedic gig. But also going on 7+ years of working part time at a very busy AMR operation with no stations. Working AMR is a nice reality check and the extra 10 bucks an hour doesn’t hurt.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 19, 2020)

Tigger said:


> 48/96



Cries in rotating 72/96.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 19, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Cries in rotating 72/96.


*quietly pukes*

Really want a four platoon schedule like they do on the east coast, but that ain't ever happening and well, what would I do with all that time?


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 20, 2020)

Tigger said:


> *quitely pukes*
> 
> Really want a four platoon schedule like they do on the east coast, but that ain't ever happening and well, what would I do with all that time?



I just want adequate staffing for our current scheduling module. A 48/96 will happen once hell freezes over. We can’t maintain our current numbers let alone a whole third platoon.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 20, 2020)

Tigger said:


> I work what is frankly a cush 48/96 suburban firemedic gig. But also going on 7+ years of working part time at a very busy AMR operation with no stations. Working AMR is a nice reality check and the extra 10 bucks an hour doesn’t hurt.


Is the fire/medic gig transport or not transport?

I wish our firefighters out here actually worked on the ambulance to get feedback from hospitals. I think we'd have a lot less head butting and negative interactions if firefighters saw the overall picture rather than just get the patient into the ambulance and load and go. Some worked on the ambulance before, I've worked with them, but like the culture or something changes them or they forget. It's weird. I think the system is against them too. They usually only have seconds to minutes before we show up so they don't get the chance to do a lot unless they retain care, and they very rarely retain care (even if it is code 3 return to the hospital doesn't mean they have to retain care). I feel like they get rusty because of how infrequently they complete an assessment or perform an intervention.

We only have 10/40 and 12/42 shifts here.  We are allowed to pick up shifts for 8 hours right now because they are trying to get people to pickup extra shifts.


----------



## jgmedic (Nov 20, 2020)

48/96 is the life for me.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 20, 2020)

Tigger said:


> No shame in my IM med admin game.


Nope. Its gotten the job done plenty of times.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 20, 2020)

Tigger said:


> *quietly pukes*
> 
> Really want a four platoon schedule like they do on the east coast, but that ain't ever happening and well, what would I do with all that time?


I've dropped an application in to a place creating a 4th shift. If they offer the right pay (and a job), I am about to have a lot more time off.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 20, 2020)

Argh, the sensor in my phones charging port has been convinced there's water in there for the past couple of days...


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 20, 2020)

If a service runs double medics, can they bill for 2 medics available for the call?


----------



## Aprz (Nov 20, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> If a service runs double medics, can they bill for 2 medics available for the call?


It depends, but usually not. I think Medicare bills based on the amount of ALS interventions performed making it an ALS 1 or ALS 2. Something like that? It always comes back to me when I have to do annual compliance training, haha. Most places follow in Medicare's foot steps. The ambulance company can have contracts with counties, cities, or hospitals and negotiate how much they charge per transport, they might take into account having dual paramedic units or charge specifically for those, but I haven't personally seen it.

@BillingSpecialist Says they were last active in 2018, but maybe they can be summoned? I know sometimes I pop in because I get e-mail notifications. Good luck!

Old thread they created https://emtlife.com/threads/got-a-billing-question-ask-away.45893/


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 21, 2020)

I remember that thread! Doesn't seem like yesterday, but sure doesn't seem like it was 2 years ago either!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 21, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> I remember that thread! Doesn't seem like yesterday, but sure doesn't seem like it was 2 years ago either!


That is what I thought when I was going through some old posts and saw HandsomeRob's and it was two years since he was here.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> If a service runs double medics, can they bill for 2 medics available for the call?


Does not assist with billing and even charging for an extra attendant of any level is difficult I am told.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 21, 2020)

Aprz said:


> Is the fire/medic gig transport or not transport?
> 
> I wish our firefighters out here actually worked on the ambulance to get feedback from hospitals. I think we'd have a lot less head butting and negative interactions if firefighters saw the overall picture rather than just get the patient into the ambulance and load and go. Some worked on the ambulance before, I've worked with them, but like the culture or something changes them or they forget. It's weird. I think the system is against them too. They usually only have seconds to minutes before we show up so they don't get the chance to do a lot unless they retain care, and they very rarely retain care (even if it is code 3 return to the hospital doesn't mean they have to retain care). I feel like they get rusty because of how infrequently they complete an assessment or perform an intervention.
> 
> We only have 10/40 and 12/42 shifts here.  We are allowed to pick up shifts for 8 hours right now because they are trying to get people to pickup extra shifts.


We have our own ambulances. More than half of our paramedics do not have interior firefighter certifications and will not be made to any time soon. If you want to work the ambulance, there is a spot for you and going to the fire academy does not get you a raise. Our “EMS Medics” get paid to get instructor certs and provide much of our CE, among other duties. Everyone is sworn/pensioned, on the same pay scale, and in the firehouse not as second class citizens. I’m the “boss” on my ambulance and the truck Lt. respects that as I do for him. 

I think we do it right, for fire.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 21, 2020)

So I’m on the wheelchair van until my reciprocity arrives and my FTO calls non first responders as civilians. Feels kind of cringe and reminds me of my 100% ****ty partner from my first IFT job.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 21, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> So I’m on the wheelchair van until my reciprocity arrives and my FTO calls non first responders as civilians. Feels kind of cringe and reminds me of my 100% ****ty partner from my first IFT job.



Are you no longer in your same state?


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 21, 2020)

My job is in a different state.


----------



## Airlinepilotmedic (Nov 21, 2020)

I technically work 48/96 which is much better then my old airline pilot schedule of being gone >25 days a month. I am a sucka for OT though and work more like 72/72 most weeks.


----------



## Old Tracker (Nov 21, 2020)

The IRS thanks you.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 21, 2020)

Sold my house in Delaware. Feels like that chapter is finally closed for good.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 21, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Sold my house in Delaware. Feels like that chapter is finally closed for good.


(officially) R.I.P. DEMedic.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 21, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> (officially) R.I.P. DEMedic.



And I still miss it almost every day. 

There's no way I could ever go back and start all over again though. And they don't lateral hire. Oh well. Never look back, right?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 21, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Never look back, right?


Haha, Fleetwood Mac put it best. I find the occasional reflection keeps both my ego in check, and makes me grateful.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 21, 2020)

Why do you leave?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 21, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> Why do you leave?



Honestly? Hubris. 

And the thought that I could go back to my previous career and rock it. 

But, I've learned what I'm really good at and have realized that what I have right now is more than enough to make me happy. Constantly chasing the bigger, better deal ain't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Old Tracker (Nov 21, 2020)

Words of wisdom right there. ^^^^^^^^


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 22, 2020)

When you tell me that you exited the roadway going only 40mph but your car is yeeted 50 feet into a agricultural field with soft dirt. Don’t look puzzled when I don’t believe you. You sit on a throne of lies.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 22, 2020)

I just want to thank AMR for giving me the best partner I'd ever had. We had a great run as partners. Coming up on 5 months officially together (7 unofficially). His birthday is not tomorrow, but next Monday. Grateful and blessed by him. I can't get all the parts of my life to do what I want, but at least we've got each other.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 22, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> When you tell me that you exited the roadway going only 40mph but your car is yeeted 50 feet into a agricultural field with soft dirt. Don’t look puzzled when I don’t believe you. You sit on a throne of lies.


When in doubt, throttle out.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 22, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> When in doubt, throttle out.



🏍 💨

Drop a gear and disappear. 😏


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 22, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Honestly? Hubris.
> 
> And the thought that I could go back to my previous career and rock it.
> 
> But, I've learned what I'm really good at and have realized that what I have right now is more than enough to make me happy. Constantly chasing the bigger, better deal ain't all it's cracked up to be.



My 911 gig didn't work out.  I was blindsided by a phone call on 9/11. I'd been out of work for a bit.  Things we tough for me.  I botched an interview due to not having done one in a bit (didn't have to interview for the 911 gig because I interviewed with them in 2019). They are basically imploding over there saying how unfair the board is being to them. But they don't advertise their rampant corruption. I had FTO reports saying I was doing better and better in training and getting it.  It was taking some time to adjust to an aggressive 911 system, though. I studied a lot for it.  I figured I'd clear training the next week. I got fired on shift for failing to complete training. I think they shorted my last check. But since getting fired, they won't answer my calls or return my voicemails. 

Just got a new job I thought would be okay.  They don't even have monitors on all the trucks.  Their trucks have generators that I've never heard of.  Ours kept dying. Mostly dialysis calls.  They only have cracked tablets to do reports on and a bad epcr program. It's gonna be rough.  Apparently benefits aren't great. I haven't met a single person that likes the job. Etc etc.

I've already been lied to a few times.  

It's gonna be rough. 

I don't know what else to do.  I'd been out of work for like 2 months. Things are tight right now for me. 

 I just have to keep going. Find a way. Debt had been slowly creeping up on me.  

I just need to count my blessings and remember what I'm working for. Who I'm doing it for.  Why.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 23, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Oh dang, we must be burning through some CARES Act funding or something... new Special Notice out today states that Suppression Personnel will be issued 3M Versaflow Healthcare TR-300+ PAPR Kits 😳


The 3M Versaflo TR-300 units are pretty nice. The M200 series helmets are quite nice as are the M300 helmets. Do note that the M300 helmet is considered a hard hat while the M100 and M200 series aren't. I must also say that the TR-600 units are very nice and there's a few more filter (all HEPA) options for that unit vs the -300.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 23, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Hospitals have ultrasounds, they can get an IV that way. If he gets bad, sure....drill. but a generic chet pain? Nah.


I do ultrasound IV's. While it's not usually a quick way to get an IV line, they are awesome when you have trouble getting a line. Some patients are difficult to impossible even for me to get with the ultrasound but those are pretty rare. When that happens, I notify the provider and then it's central line time. If the patient is very unstable, I'd rather drill than use the US.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 23, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> The 3M Versaflo TR-300 units are pretty nice. The M200 series helmets are quite nice as are the M300 helmets. Do note that the M300 helmet is considered a hard hat while the M100 and M200 series aren't. I must also say that the TR-600 units are very nice and there's a few more filter (all HEPA) options for that unit vs the -300.


Half my PAPR knowledge/experience is reading what you guys here on EMTLife write about them lol. The other half is seeing hospital nurses (or whoever) wear them on TV (like news stock footage) lol.

Personally I think they're a little overkill for a suppression only, non-transporting department... Hopefully EMS will be getting them too if we are (although sometimes on critical calls we have an FF (or both) ride in the back with the Medic... that actually sparked a recent discussion amongst FFs at my station about whether or not in those cases we should be allowed to drive the ambulance and let the EMT be in back with the Medic. Most of the "not a good idea" thought comes from liability issues since we are technically two seperate departments, plus general lack of familiarity with driving the ambulance and navigating to the hospitals. Which in my mind is easily overcome by some additional training (we are all trained to drive the Engines at least lol)


----------



## Tigger (Nov 23, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Half my PAPR knowledge/experience is reading what you guys here on EMTLife write about them lol. The other half is seeing hospital nurses (or whoever) wear them on TV (like news stock footage) lol.
> 
> Personally I think they're a little overkill for a suppression only, non-transporting department... Hopefully EMS will be getting them too if we are (although sometimes on critical calls we have an FF (or both) ride in the back with the Medic... that actually sparked a recent discussion amongst FFs at my station about whether or not in those cases we should be allowed to drive the ambulance and let the EMT be in back with the Medic. Most of the "not a good idea" thought comes from liability issues since we are technically two seperate departments, plus general lack of familiarity with driving the ambulance and navigating to the hospitals. Which in my mind is easily overcome by some additional training (we are all trained to drive the Engines at least lol)


I still work PRN at a place where I can enlist literally anyone over the age of 21 that possesses a driver’s license to drive me to the hospital...which is for sure insane. But also kinda cool in a Wild West way.

I would much rather have my partner and back and someone “random” driving given the choice.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 23, 2020)

Sad my wife wont let me apply to Eagle County Paramedics.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 23, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Sad my wife wont let me apply to Eagle County Paramedics.



Do you need a wife? Medicine is forever.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 24, 2020)

With the few exceptions that work for us and fire, I'd definitely rather have fire drive that stuff than ride in the back. Its not like they don't know how to get to the few hospitals actually have them ride with us to. And depending on the station, it would really only be one hospital that they need to be able to get to for quite a few of them.

But when I need things and I am on the bench, my partner wouldn't need much direction and it would make the process simple. The best is an unpaired medic riding with a supervisor. Teaming up on the work is so nice and the only call we aren't 100% interchangeable on is a CCT run.


----------



## Old Tracker (Nov 24, 2020)

My company is actually blessed to have a certified P, volunteer, who has his own completely rigged out (L/S & radio) Tahoe, that does a bunch of fill-ins for us on the schedule.  The fill-ins are a real blessing when we are tasked with 1 unit having to sit through a football game on Friday night.  In the evenings, when he isn't tied up with his day job, he will responded on most trauma or possible cardiac calls.  And will ride in the back, if the duty P needs him, and the B or A will drive.

His volunteer activity has helped us, massively, when we are short of bodies, due to folks being out for Covid, or possible Covid.  Only negative for him is his Spanish sucks, but we usually have enough Spanish speakers to cover everything.  PD or SO can help with the Spanish too.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 24, 2020)

Tigger said:


> I would much rather have my partner and back and someone “random” driving given the choice.


In NJ and PA, they let EMR drive ambulances if it’s just IFT.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 24, 2020)

So bought IAMeds Flight Medical Provider self paced course because it was on sale and I need CE's.  Didn't realize it starts with a test.  Actually surprised how well I did.  76%.  Passing.  I have a lot to relearn.  But apparently I remember more than I thought.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 24, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> In NJ and PA, they let EMR drive ambulances if it’s just IFT.


So long as it is agency policy. I work for places here that still say you must have employee driving the truck which is a pain. Fire or whomever can drive, my partner, who knows where everything is, should be in back.

And to be clear, at another job it is more than allowable to have joe-shmo who is older than 21 and doing landscaping at the home of a 911 call to drive me to the hospital or LZ especially if I am working alone (which still happens).


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 25, 2020)

Spilled soup all over my leg and seat. F


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 25, 2020)

Well, after 67 days of fighting with the NREMT, I got my authorization to test today! 

No tests dates are open in my area until late January... 🙃 Glad I spent so much time prepping while waiting on the NR to sit around and wait again, lol.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 25, 2020)

9D4 said:


> Well, after 67 days of fighting with the NREMT, I got my authorization to test today!
> 
> No tests dates are open in my area until late January... 🙃 Glad I spent so much time prepping while waiting on the NR to sit around and wait again, lol.


Are they not offering the home based test anymore?


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 25, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Are they not offering the home based test anymore?


Not for medic. I was under the impression they never did for medic, but I'm gonna be annoyed if I missed it. Lol

Looks like it's just EMT and AEMT from what I just read. That's one of the issues; there's only three centers open in all of Phoenix.

Ah well, I got my handy dandy Kaplan prep book and I'll keep studying for it (honestly surprised at how good this book ended up being. Worked super well as a refresher). I'm more nervous for the psychomotor than anything since it's been such a long time since I've physically done this stuff. I happened to miss the provisional cert by around two weeks per the lady at the NREMT. So I ended up lucky on all fronts 🙃


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2020)

9D4 said:


> That's one of the issues; there's only three centers open in all of Phoenix.



Oh yeah I forgot you're in AZ... I moved just up the hill from you. I may be asking you about reciprocity here soon. I may be interested in working PT somewhere.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 25, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Oh yeah I forgot you're in AZ... I moved just up the hill from you. I may be asking you about reciprocity here soon. I may be interested in working PT somewhere.


Does just up the hill mean you're enjoying this 70 degree Thanksgiving weather or more like Flag's low 50's? Lol

Afaik for reciprocity, they require nremt. I don't think we acknowledge any states. It's basically get nremt, apply to az and done.

It's simple enough if you kept your nremt.

Which I'm learning is a huge advantage. Lol

If you call the bureau of ems, they normally are super helpful. It's just two little old ladies that work there and both are awesome.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2020)

9D4 said:


> Does just up the hill mean you're enjoying this 70 degree Thanksgiving weather or more like Flag's low 50's? Lol
> 
> Afaik for reciprocity, they require nremt. I don't think we acknowledge any states. It's basically get nremt, apply to az and done.
> 
> ...



Low 50's lol. Yeah I still have my NREMT. I get a boat load of CE's though work so I figure why not renew it, just as a failsafe if something ever happened.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 25, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Oh yeah I forgot you're in AZ... I moved just up the hill from you. I may be asking you about reciprocity here soon. I may be interested in working PT somewhere.


If you still have your NREMT all you have to do is fill out the paperwork and attach the required documents. It’s completely free. I applied on a Monday and got an email on Tuesday asking why I wanted the license and then got the approval on Wednesday and my physical license was at my house by next Monday.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> If you still have your NREMT all you have to do is fill out the paperwork and attach the required documents. It’s completely free. I applied on a Monday and got an email on Tuesday asking why I wanted the license and then got the approval on Wednesday and my physical license was at my house by next Monday.



Oh yeah I forgot you were thinking about making a move out here.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 25, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Oh yeah I forgot you're in AZ... I moved just up the hill from you. I may be asking you about reciprocity here soon. I may be interested in working PT somewhere.


You got time for that?!


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2020)

Tigger said:


> You got time for that?!



Not really. It's just more of a failsafe.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 25, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Not really. It's just more of a failsafe.


"Always have an exit plan," they say.

Nothing makes me happier than someone at my PRN places saying "sure you don't want to come back fulltime?" and I can just smile in pension based retirement.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 25, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Oh yeah I forgot you were thinking about making a move out here.


Ehh who knows. The main reason I got it is so that I can pick up OT at the flight job if I ever need or want to. In CA I can work at 7 bases currently and having my AZ license opens up like 15 other bases for me to work at.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Ehh who knows. The main reason I got it is so that I can pick up OT at the flight job if I ever need or want to. In CA I can work at 7 bases currently and having my AZ license opens up like 15 other bases for me to work at.



Any of those bases near me? I know the local hospitals keep helicopters there virtually 24/7 just in case they need to fly someone to Phoenix, plus the scene calls where I'm at.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 25, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Any of those bases near me? I know the local hospitals keep helicopters there virtually 24/7 just in case they need to fly someone to Phoenix, plus the scene calls where I'm at.


Yes sir. All up and down the river along with Prescott and Prescott valley. Closest one to where you work at is our Quartzsite base.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 25, 2020)

reason #374 I love the new job ? We knocked off a little early today, we’re closed tomorrow and Friday... and those days are paid holidays. 

I was considering a per diem medic gig, but with covid through the roof, I’ll stick with my WFH gig. Pants optional.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 25, 2020)

What’s your WFH gig?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 25, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> What’s your WFH gig?


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 25, 2020)

Sometimes


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 25, 2020)

Meme time


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 25, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yes sir. All up and down the river along with Prescott and Prescott valley. Closest one to where you work at is our Quartzsite base.


We have several bases out there. They never ask for help covering from the midwest. I want tacos.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 25, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> View attachment 5139



it's just like that


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 26, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> it's just like that



Soooo now that you’re working from home does that mean no 2020 turkey bowl diary?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 26, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Soooo now that you’re working from home does that mean no 2020 turkey bowl diary?



I do miss working on a truck for the holidays. I think after I get the vax and things calm down a bit I’ll go back and find a perdiem street medic shift. There’s a hospital based service here that runs fly cars and I can pick up shifts there.

But no. No 2020 Turkey bowl Diary. It would be pretty boring.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 26, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> No 2020 Turkey bowl Diary



2020 sucks.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 26, 2020)

Made sweet potato casserole and Strawbertrees (strawberries dipped in green candy, red icing like tinsel, top painted gold like a star, pretzel sticks in the bottom like a tree trunk).

Made two casseroles, one for David to take to his family. 

Last night had a text argument with my drunk mom about how she keeps saying I pay more attention to my dad and he doesn't even like me, he says I'm a lost cause, she says he's tired of me and given up on me and such. She always tries to divide people when she gets drunk and goes looking to fight.  I knew she was drunk but she lied like always, claiming she hadn't had a drink in weeks. Dad got home from being out; said she was utterly sloshed. She had also been angry that I wasn't more like her, but ignored the fact she refused to pay me any attention as a child. I'm glad we don't even live inn the same city anymore. 

She just went on and on about how things were my fault and good daughters forgive and make up, how most children don't favor one parent over the other, but then compared me to my siblings. Went on how it was my fault. 

This is the woman that blamed me when I was like 12 for her alcoholism. She almost got us into a head on collision when she had been driving drink. My dad had to wrench the wheel to save us. She'd beat me for getting bullied by my siblings. Spend all day sleeping. Months off undone laundry. No cooking or cleaning. Just fast food and frozen meals. She just went on about how bad I was being.  

Just got to cry alone in my apartment over it.  

I ended up blocking her.  I'm tired of being treated like a whipping boy for her guilt and continued bad behavior. 

I thought about not going to the nearby family get together about 10 minutes from me. Didn't want to deal with her. 

When I get there, my little brother (16 and outweighs me by like 40 lbs and is unnecessarily aggressive) attacks me and throws me down to the ground for no reason, in front of everyone. 

David is working today. But we had a nice dinner last night. 48 hour marinade chuck eye, baked potatoes and pan seared veggies. Hope he enjoys the catering they get.  

Not long into the meal at my uncle was asking me about my boyfriend. I showed them pictures of us.  Showed them some of the meals I've made for us, a craft trinket I made him. My mom thought she was talking in a low voice, but she's so loud. She rolled her eyes and said that's only until we break up and started saying stuff in Spanish about us to the family. 

I told her to say it to my face and say it again. She suddenly acted like "I was just saying" and such. She wouldn't say it again but didn't apologize.  She's a coward.  

I get tired of it. I really do. It's mentally and physically exhausting. 

I just left and I think I'm going to sleep and do chores at home or something. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Hope y'all's day fares better than mine.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 26, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> 2020 sucks.


It sure does. Whole house tested positive. All three littles, and my wife and I. Def a Thanksgiving we soon won’t forget.

Ah well, least we even know how to Covid as a family.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 26, 2020)

Turkey is in the oven. Pray that the fire gods bless us with no interruptions.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 26, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> It sure does. Whole house tested positive. All three littles, and my wife and I. Def a Thanksgiving we soon won’t forget.
> 
> Ah well, least we even know how to Covid as a family.



oh no. That sucks. Hope you all weather the Storm okay.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 26, 2020)

2020 does suck, but there has been a lot that’s happened this year that I’m really thankful for. I focus on that and try to just take it day by day.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 26, 2020)

Annnnddddd traffic collision with extrication.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 26, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> 2020 does suck, but there has been a lot that’s happened this year that I’m really thankful for. I focus on that and try to just take it day by day.


For sure. We’re doing ok overall. It gave me an inadvertent extra week or so off, and I get to enjoy turkey with the fam. Wish I could taste it though😃


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 26, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Turkey is in the oven. Pray that the fire gods bless us with no interruptions.





CALEMT said:


> Annnnddddd traffic collision with extrication.


Our Union actually arranged for each station to get catered Thanksgiving dinner delivered. Turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, stuffing, veggies, pie... plus some in the community donated even more pie. We have enough food we were inviting PD and Ocean Safety to drop by and make themselves a plate 😁 (only reason we didn't invite EMS is because the two closest ambulances are stationed at the two neighboring fire stations so they (should) be covered already)


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 26, 2020)

Cancelled.


----------



## Peak (Nov 26, 2020)

Got a nice doe this afternoon.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy thanksgiving y'all. Try to find something positive this year. It's been a rough one.


----------



## DragonClaw (Nov 26, 2020)

NysEms2117 said:


> Happy thanksgiving y'all. Try to find something positive this year. It's been a rough one.


Same, bro.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 26, 2020)

Well the hour long call didn’t dry out the bird. Thanksgiving dinner was a success even though it was a hour and a half late.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 27, 2020)

Some of you are in unions? Lucky


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 27, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> Some of you are in unions? Lucky


Well I'm Fire so we have our Local IAFF (HFFA 1463). But our EMS is a County Third Service so they're union as well (I wanna say they're part of the Local United Public Workers (UPW) shop? I'm not sure off the top of my head...)

The two neighboring counties both use AMR for full range EMS, and both those AMR shops are Union as well (the 4th county here is Fire based)


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 27, 2020)

I’d love to get my AMR branch unionized.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 27, 2020)

IA Med is running a 60% off sale, so went and bought their flight medical provider refresher. Might as well knock out all these CE's I need to start paying attention to here soon.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 27, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> I’d love to get my AMR branch unionized.



Make sure you let everyone at your place know that you want a union. Especially your supervisors.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 27, 2020)

Of course, supervisors love hearing about unions.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 27, 2020)

Im shooting a crossbow in my house....for......reasons. 

Fun fact. Its exactly 25 yards from the top of my stairs to the back wall of my bedroom.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 27, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Im shooting a crossbow in my house....for......reasons.
> 
> Fun fact. Its exactly 25 yards from the top of my stairs to the back wall of my bedroom.


Plus a few more inches after the bolt goes through the drywall.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 27, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Plus a few more inches after the bolt goes through the drywall.


So far 4 of my 6 archery targets will stop it. The remaining 2 probably will also as long as I dont shoot the middle.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 27, 2020)

What happens when the kids flinch?


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 27, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> What happens when the kids flinch?


As long as it's their first experience, it should be fine. If it's not their first time... pliers, spackle, putty knife, and painting supplies might be necessary.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 27, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> As long as it's their first experience, it should be fine. If it's not their first time... pliers, spackle, putty knife, and painting supplies might be necessary.


For some reason when reading this I couldn't help but look at it from a Bugs Bunny cartoon viewpoint.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 27, 2020)

I also bought the IA MED FMP class. Twas a hell of a deal.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 28, 2020)

Me also.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 28, 2020)

That was a good Thanksgiving. Plenty of good food, only one call (for what came in as a rubbish fire but turned out to be a smoldering homeless camp cook fire. It was tucked away in an out of the way spot that had us do a little hiking in full turnouts lol. Only used a shovel to smother it with some dirt and we saved the North Shore from certain conflagration lol)

Of our 3 shift cycle, that was call number 2 (the first was a missing hiker that we found waiting at their car at the trail head after they got seperated from the rest of their party and he was just chilling waiting for the rest to come out).

But alas time to leave the beautiful North Shore Sunset Beach station back to my regular suburban 6 call a day station where the best view is of the freeway lol


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 28, 2020)

Oh, btw, they (finally!) officially revealed The Child (aka "Baby Yoda") actual name in this episode of Mandalorian


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 28, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> What happens when the kids flinch?


One is too young and the other is borderline but hasn't show enough initiative to listen, for me to allow her to handle weapons. 

I only shoot compounds or my crossbow in the house when nobody else is home.

I wont shoot recurves in the house.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 28, 2020)

At least fezman got it...


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 28, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Oh, btw, they (finally!) officially revealed The Child (aka "Baby Yoda") actual name in this episode of Mandalorian


Oi! Spoilers!


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 28, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> At least fezman got it...


The joke? Of course I got the joke.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 28, 2020)

I wasn’t joking.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 28, 2020)

Oh I was thinking of another post.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 28, 2020)

Unrelated: it’s weird when people say that I must be brave or something since I’m an EMT. Dude I’m just transport.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 29, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I also bought the IA MED FMP class. Twas a hell of a deal.


I've never used their stuff, so I am excited to look it over. If I do happen to get an interview at this hospitals flight team, it will at least be timely review. 2 months and the damn this is still being held with no word back. If not, my recerts are taken care of.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 29, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> I've never used their stuff, so I am excited to look it over. If I do happen to get an interview at this hospitals flight team, it will at least be timely review. 2 months and the damn this is still being held with no word back. If not, my recerts are taken care of.


I don’t ever plan on flying. It’s just a goal I’ve had for a while. Time to knock it out. A couple of the guys I used to work with saw my Facebook post on it and signed up too. If nothing else, I’m now a social media influencer!


----------



## Aprz (Nov 29, 2020)

Darn. I bought it before the Black Friday deal, lol. Dang it. I paid the full amount for IA Med. I guess I'll get my FP-C sooner.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 29, 2020)

Aprz said:


> Darn. I bought it before the Black Friday deal, lol. Dang it. I paid the full amount for IA Med. I guess I'll get my FP-C sooner.



they price match for 7 days. Send them a note.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 29, 2020)

I’ve found them pretty darn flexible and responsiv.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 29, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I don’t ever plan on flying. It’s just a goal I’ve had for a while. Time to knock it out. A couple of the guys I used to work with saw my Facebook post on it and signed up too. If nothing else, I’m now a social media influencer!


Honestly, part of the goal of flying is just a lack of EMS only opportunities. I love my good fire crews, they've already been a huge help tonight, I just don't want to do fire myself. But the hospital also has some damn good benefits, so there is that too. Particularly for going back to school and insurance.

Still a good goal though. I learned so much by getting exposed to that material.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 29, 2020)

The things I’m really weak on, like vents, labs...that’s the stuff I’m really interested in learning about.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 30, 2020)

Lots of it in the class.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 30, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Still a good goal though. I learned so much by getting exposed to that material.


Asbestos and lead paint?


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 30, 2020)

Paint chips. The cheesy-poofs of the 60s and early 70s.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 30, 2020)

I love it when a can of spam has more computer savvy than a spammer on this forum....makes my job a lot easier.

On the other hand, it gets me in trouble with the boss since I've exceeded my bag limit by an order of magnitude at least.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 30, 2020)

The forced OT is getting very old very fast. It feels like I'm working from vacation to vacation.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 30, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> The forced OT is getting very old very fast. It feels like I'm working from vacation to vacation.


What's a vacation?  

I haven't been home since June and probably won't go back until at least May.  Don't want to risk exposing my family to COVID since my dad is recovering from cancer.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 30, 2020)

Filed my first BBB review.  It's been an hour and I still haven't been able to cancel my Siriusxm radio subscription.

Horrible customer service is an understatement and is almost a compliment to what I'm experiencing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 30, 2020)

A team from my office inspected every ambulance and ALS squad for a large agency that had a change of ownership on a license. What a project. A super busy day. But, it’s always neat to see how other agencies carry their gear.


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 1, 2020)

What’s with IFT and always working with someone who used to be in the military?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 1, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Filed my first BBB review.  It's been an hour and I still haven't been able to cancel my Siriusxm radio subscription.
> 
> Horrible customer service is an understatement and is almost a compliment to what I'm experiencing.


SiriusXM once made it so hard to cancel that instead of deal with them any more I went online to my credit card account and changed the number to the credit card that they had been billing. Problem solved.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 1, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> What’s with IFT and always working with someone who used to be in the military?


Whats the problem with doing IFT with someone who used to be in the military?


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 1, 2020)

No problem with it at all, it’s just that I encounter it a lot.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 1, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> No problem with it at all, it’s just that I encounter it a lot.


Strange phenomenon where after the military service has ended, many times people still have bills and require income.  By happenstance, IFT happens to usually not be volunteer work. Match made in heaven.


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 1, 2020)

I do understand the concept of capitalism.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 1, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> SiriusXM once made it so hard to cancel that instead of deal with them any more I went online to my credit card account and changed the number to the credit card that they had been billing. Problem solved.


Mine was pretty simple to cancel however I kept getting phone calls afterwards for a good 3 months.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 2, 2020)

Wow, they just installed a station pre alert tone.

Normally we just get the radio dispatch. They have the old school three tones over the radio, which is unique for each station, those open the station PA, then we get a tone (two different ones, a hi-lo-hi-lo-hi-lo for medicals, and a hi-loooooooo for fires and everything else) that plays over the radio channel followed by normal dispatch. 

Now we actually have a pre alert "bop" that plays a tone and "Engine Response" (or Ladder or whatever) on a seperate circuit, with the normal radio dispatch (a couple times they've overlapped). Theres a seperate more "gentle" tone that plays overnight even. It only tells us the call type for building fires (which we even got one last night, tho it turned out to be nothing) so we got to hear the full range of it already lol

The couple of brand new built stations (and completely remodeled) stations have a similar system that includes red lights turning on for calls so you get audio and visual pre alerts, which is nice, ours is just visual though. 

Transfer list just came out and I'm transferring to a neighboring station. Single company, similar call volume, though they're a relocating station so I'll see plenty of the neighboring battalions going to help them put on their brush fires lol. But that station is on the short list for a completely new build station (supposedly in the next year or two) so that'll be nice, something to look forward to.


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 2, 2020)

Why does the vending machine at work offer canned tuna?


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 2, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> Why does the vending machine at work offer canned tuna?



There's this thing where people are hungry and wish to eat.  Tuna is a food that can be eaten.  Humans can exchange currency for items in a vending machine to obtain goods.  The goods are often times edible. The human can then consume the purchased goods to satiate their hunger


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 2, 2020)

It’s just so bizarre to see in a vending machine next to chips and candy.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 2, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> It’s just so bizarre to see in a vending machine next to chips and candy.


At least tuna has more nutritional value than a pack of skittles and a Hershey bar


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 2, 2020)

True


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 2, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Wow, they just installed a station pre alert tone.
> 
> Normally we just get the radio dispatch. They have the old school three tones over the radio, which is unique for each station, those open the station PA, then we get a tone (two different ones, a hi-lo-hi-lo-hi-lo for medicals, and a hi-loooooooo for fires and everything else) that plays over the radio channel followed by normal dispatch.
> 
> ...


Next thing you'll want is different colored lights for the calls. Red for fire, blue for medical.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 2, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Next thing you'll want is different colored lights for the calls. Red for fire, blue for medical.


Actually I was at a station that did every he suggested for a bit.  The lights even turned on as well.  It was really nice.


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 2, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> There's this thing where people are hungry and wish to eat.  Tuna is a food that can be eaten.  Humans can exchange currency for items in a vending machine to obtain goods.  The goods are often times edible. The human can then consume the purchased goods to satiate their hunger


DragonClaw that really cracked me up today. Possibly the best explanation I’ve ever heard.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 2, 2020)

luke_31 said:


> DragonClaw that really cracked me up today. Possibly the best explanation I’ve ever heard.


YWFMS


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 2, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Next thing you'll want is different colored lights for the calls. Red for fire, blue for medical.


You laugh but that is an actual system that exists:





(edit to add, I just noticed in their video that the actual station alert tones are also slightly different in sounds as well as the different light colors. Gotta be a pricey system...)

Some moons ago, back when I was still working at Glendale (CA) FD as a single role Ambulance Operator, they had lights, a red light for every call, plus a color coded panel for each apparatus. Engines had an additional red light. Trucks had green, Ambulances were blue, the Battalion Chief I think was White and Yellow was Misc units (like the USAR or HazMat). So if the lights lit up and only red was on, it was an Engine only call (or at least from that station only the Engine was going), Red and Blue standard EMS run etc.


----------



## Peak (Dec 2, 2020)

I just preferred getting pages to my phone. Plus when I forgot the address and the MDC died overnight I’m not lost.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 2, 2020)

Peak said:


> I just preferred getting pages to my phone. Plus when I forgot the address and the MDC died overnight I’m not lost.


Plus you can do what I did...use the ole Station 51 alert tones as your ringtone for those messages.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 2, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> You laugh but that is an actual system that exists:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of our newer stations has the ability to select what individual rooms will get toned out. Like for example you can set your room to only receive calls for the truck. So when the engine gets 5 calls after midnight the tones and light in your room never activate until the apparatus your on gets a call. It’s pretty cool, don’t have it at my station.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 2, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> One of our newer stations has the ability to select what individual rooms will get toned out. Like for example you can set your room to only receive calls for the truck. So when the engine gets 5 calls after midnight the tones and light in your room never activate until the apparatus your on gets a call. It’s pretty cool, don’t have it at my station.


Around here it's the other way around, the Ladder getting 5 calls after midnight while the Engine sleeps lol. But yeah that's pretty nifty for a multi company station. I think one of our newest stations has the hardware set up for something like that but that capability was never programmed in or whatever so it's the usual "every room gets alerted" deal


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 2, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Around here it's the other way around, the Ladder getting 5 calls after midnight while the Engine sleeps lol. But yeah that's pretty nifty for a multi company station. I think one of our newest stations has the hardware set up for something like that but that capability was never programmed in or whatever so it's the usual "every room gets alerted" deal



Well the funny thing is the station that has that feature... is a single engine station...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 2, 2020)

We had some very snazzy house alerting at a fire station I was working at In Washington. Red lights in the bunkrooms at night so you had some night vision and a gong that started softly and got louder. Also, there was a separate tone for medics that only activated the loudspeakers and lights in the EMS crew bunks so EMS calls didn’t wake up the engine company.

Daytime fire response got the ”Leeeeeeeroy Jennnnnnkins” sound played over the in house speakers. It was a simple little computer that played the alert audio as a wav file. You could change it anytime you wanted.

This is compared to my time in Georgia where there was no alerting at all no you had to leave your portable radio on the dispatch channel and get woken up by EVERY CALL to determine if it was yours. I tried to explain that we could do radio alerting or put EMS dispatch on a different talk group... I was told,”we don’t pay you to sleep. That’s a benefit. If the tones wake you up, that’s just too bad”.  Yeah, it was a pretty miserable time.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 2, 2020)

I can just imagine daytime tones dropping   ”Leeeeeeeroy Jennnnnnkins” during a show and tell tour.


----------



## Peak (Dec 2, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> We had some very snazzy house alerting at a fire station I was working at In Washington. Red lights in the bunkrooms at night so you had some night vision and a gong that started softly and got louder. Also, there was a separate tone for medics that only activated the loudspeakers and lights in the EMS crew bunks so EMS calls didn’t wake up the engine company.
> 
> Daytime fire response got the ”Leeeeeeeroy Jennnnnnkins” sound played over the in house speakers. It was a simple little computer that played the alert audio as a wav file. You could change it anytime you wanted.
> 
> This is compared to my time in Georgia where there was no alerting at all no you had to leave your portable radio on the dispatch channel and get woken up by EVERY CALL to determine if it was yours. I tried to explain that we could do radio alerting or put EMS dispatch on a different talk group... I was told,”we don’t pay you to sleep. That’s a benefit. If the tones wake you up, that’s just too bad”.  Yeah, it was a pretty miserable time.



Because fatigue doesn’t lead to mistakes that kill staff and patients.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 2, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> We had some very snazzy house alerting at a fire station I was working at In Washington. Red lights in the bunkrooms at night so you had some night vision and a gong that started softly and got louder. Also, there was a separate tone for medics that only activated the loudspeakers and lights in the EMS crew bunks so EMS calls didn’t wake up the engine company.
> 
> Daytime fire response got the ”Leeeeeeeroy Jennnnnnkins” sound played over the in house speakers. It was a simple little computer that played the alert audio as a wav file. You could change it anytime you wanted.
> 
> This is compared to my time in Georgia where there was no alerting at all no you had to leave your portable radio on the dispatch channel and get woken up by EVERY CALL to determine if it was yours. I tried to explain that we could do radio alerting or put EMS dispatch on a different talk group... I was told,”we don’t pay you to sleep. That’s a benefit. If the tones wake you up, that’s just too bad”.  Yeah, it was a pretty miserable time.


Oooof that's rough. I guess they don't care if you're not fully alert and cognizant because you never got a chance to sleep....

I'd just have one (maybe 2 just in case so the first doesn't fall asleep) be Radio Watch and then wake everyone else up when you do get a call, but there's probably some policy against that or something..


ffemt8978 said:


> I can just imagine daytime tones dropping   ”Leeeeeeeroy Jennnnnnkins” during a show and tell tour.


That would be priceless

I remember one of the documentaries on Air Force Pararescue guys in Afghanistan, they had the LEEEEEEROY JENNNNNKINS!!!! as their alert tone on base


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 2, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> We had some very snazzy house alerting at a fire station I was working at In Washington. Red lights in the bunkrooms at night so you had some night vision and a gong that started softly and got louder. Also, there was a separate tone for medics that only activated the loudspeakers and lights in the EMS crew bunks so EMS calls didn’t wake up the engine company.
> 
> Daytime fire response got the ”Leeeeeeeroy Jennnnnnkins” sound played over the in house speakers. It was a simple little computer that played the alert audio as a wav file. You could change it anytime you wanted.
> 
> This is compared to my time in Georgia where there was no alerting at all no you had to leave your portable radio on the dispatch channel and get woken up by EVERY CALL to determine if it was yours. I tried to explain that we could do radio alerting or put EMS dispatch on a different talk group... I was told,”we don’t pay you to sleep. That’s a benefit. If the tones wake you up, that’s just too bad”.  Yeah, it was a pretty miserable time.


Even my last ambulance job, at McCormick Ambulance, we didn't have any station alert tones. But we were still allowed to sleep. Dispatch would just call the station land line telephone when they had a call or move up for us. The shrill ringing of the phone served as our Pre Alert, and instead of a PA just the guy answering the phone was told which unit had either a County call or a move up, then they just grabbed their partner (but with a phone in each dorm most people pretty much knew the rotation of units so that when the phone rang you should know if it was for you or not). Then inside the ambulance, they'd go on air over the radio and then Dispatch would read over the dispatch info. They also still had pagers that would get the address and initial pertinent info. Sometimes the page would come in before the phone rang, sometimes you'd be making scene already when the page finally came in lol, but usually was going off in time for you to start mapping the call by the time you were going on air.

So unless you were street corner posting, even a minimum wage private ambulance company didn't expect us to stay up all night listening in to every radio call just in case, I can't imagine any FD getting away with that as the primary means of alerting without the Union eventually getting involved, but I've also never worked Georgia before, so idk, maybe it's just a culture thing there? Like do they scoff at us with station tones that can (at least try to) sleep at night? lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 2, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Even my last ambulance job, at McCormick Ambulance, we didn't have any station alert tones. But we were still allowed to sleep. Dispatch would just call the station land line telephone when they had a call or move up for us. The shrill ringing of the phone served as our Pre Alert, and instead of a PA just the guy answering the phone was told which unit had either a County call or a move up, then they just grabbed their partner (but with a phone in each dorm most people pretty much knew the rotation of units so that when the phone rang you should know if it was for you or not). Then inside the ambulance, they'd go on air over the radio and then Dispatch would read over the dispatch info. They also still had pagers that would get the address and initial pertinent info. Sometimes the page would come in before the phone rang, sometimes you'd be making scene already when the page finally came in lol, but usually was going off in time for you to start mapping the call by the time you were going on air.
> 
> So unless you were street corner posting, even a minimum wage private ambulance company didn't expect us to stay up all night listening in to every radio call just in case, I can't imagine any FD getting away with that as the primary means of alerting without the Union eventually getting involved, but I've also never worked Georgia before, so idk, maybe it's just a culture thing there? Like do they scoff at us with station tones that can (at least try to) sleep at night? lol



This was at a Hybrid county/hospital based service, just outside of Savannah. When they upgraded the radios to a trunked system, there was no way to alert the stations, because the old UHF paging system had died. So, we were SOL. The alert for EMS calls was the HI Lo tone, which sounds like the evacuation tone, and the dispatcher would just say “medic station 1, chest pain at 123 Main Street”. We’d have 2 or 3 units at that station and we rotated trucks. You just kept track as to who’s turn it was. It really was like being back in the 80s in terms of how things were run down there.

To illustrate how crazy it was... I was on my way to a cardiac arrest and I asked for an update. The dispatcher, who was known for getting flustered, said, “med2, there CPR goin’ on.., the police are there... they doin’ CPR. And... oh baby, those policemen just be doin CPR.”

I looked at my partner, “did she just call me baby?”

It was all kids of crazy.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 3, 2020)

To work as a flight paramedic locally, they require NRP (neonatal resuscitation). I just signed up for the class and paid for it. I am requesting the day off to go to the class. I am excited to be taking baby steps towards flight. I am strongly considering trying FP-C just to see if I can pass it first try or not since I feel like I am running out of time to apply. One of the first places I saw had openings (not so locally, but doable for me), had openings forever, closed their applications so I feel like I need to rush a little bit before the local one closes. At least get the cert, apply, and hopefully get it. I know most people don't get any of these things on first try, but I hope I am coming in strong (eg you don't need FP-C to apply, you just need it a year after hire, but I felt like it would be helpful to my job and the interview to know clinical questions for flight paramedics since it is so different from ground paramedics here and would make me stand out from other candidates who didn't get the certs yet).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 3, 2020)

Aprz said:


> To work as a flight paramedic locally, they require NRP (neonatal resuscitation). I just signed up for the class and paid for it. I am requesting the day off to go to the class. I am excited to be taking baby steps towards flight. I am strongly considering trying FP-C just to see if I can pass it first try or not since I feel like I am running out of time to apply. One of the first places I saw had openings (not so locally, but doable for me), had openings forever, closed their applications so I feel like I need to rush a little bit before the local one closes. At least get the cert, apply, and hopefully get it. I know most people don't get any of these things on first try, but I hope I am coming in strong (eg you don't need FP-C to apply, you just need it a year after hire, but I felt like it would be helpful to my job and the interview to know clinical questions for flight paramedics since it is so different from ground paramedics here and would make me stand out from other candidates who didn't get the certs yet).


That’s exactly what I did and it’s also what helped me get a flight job with only my 3 years of ground experience. Anything you can do that shows you put in effort, such as walking in with all the required certs like NRP and FP-C.

Not to mention once you start working you will not have to worry about passing the FP-C. I imagine it would suck knowing you must have FP-C by this date or you will be laid off.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 3, 2020)

I just hit 5 years of being a paramedic I think, which I think will be another good thing. It's just that the scope of practice for paramedics in California, especially ground paramedics, is so limited. It's a huge jump to go from being essentially an EMT that can start IVs, Zofran, and intubate every once every blue moon (I actually intubate any time I can, jump cardiac arrest calls when I can, pickup extra shifts, so I have 12 tubes this year) to all of the sudden having RSI and a variety of sedation drugs to choose from, more anti arrhythmics, oxytocin, mannitol, ventilators, having to throw in flight physiology, monitoring IABP and ART lines, interpreting ABG, etc... It's a huge difference, but it is also what is so appealing for me even though I'd take a huge pay cut (I get paid $40.59/hour right now and the place I am looking at is around $30/hour). I am hoping to go part time where I work and stay part time. I just became a preceptor and FTO and would like to stay behind to teach.

By the way, do you have any tricks or resource for trying to use stuff like CI, PAWP, PA, SVR, etc to figure out what shock it is? I feel like I did have a hard time with learning that and going to go over it again. I know the values, but I can't seem to figure out shocks without pure memorization. The IA Med video was talking about trying to follow the heart to figure out where the problem is, but it actually still didn't make sense to me. I am starting to think it is just pure memorization, but the guy in the video was making it seem like there was a pattern if you follow the flow of the heart/lungs.


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 3, 2020)

I get to ride in and occasionally drive an SCTU today. I think they’re bigger than some apartments.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 3, 2020)

Aprz said:


> I just hit 5 years of being a paramedic I think, which I think will be another good thing. It's just that the scope of practice for paramedics in California, especially ground paramedics, is so limited. It's a huge jump to go from being essentially an EMT that can start IVs, Zofran, and intubate every once every blue moon (I actually intubate any time I can, jump cardiac arrest calls when I can, pickup extra shifts, so I have 12 tubes this year) to all of the sudden having RSI and a variety of sedation drugs to choose from, more anti arrhythmics, oxytocin, mannitol, ventilators, having to throw in flight physiology, monitoring IABP and ART lines, interpreting ABG, etc... It's a huge difference, but it is also what is so appealing for me even though I'd take a huge pay cut (I get paid $40.59/hour right now and the place I am looking at is around $30/hour). I am hoping to go part time where I work and stay part time. I just became a preceptor and FTO and would like to stay behind to teach.
> 
> By the way, do you have any tricks or resource for trying to use stuff like CI, PAWP, PA, SVR, etc to figure out what shock it is? I feel like I did have a hard time with learning that and going to go over it again. I know the values, but I can't seem to figure out shocks without pure memorization. The IA Med video was talking about trying to follow the heart to figure out where the problem is, but it actually still didn't make sense to me. I am starting to think it is just pure memorization, but the guy in the video was making it seem like there was a pattern if you follow the flow of the heart/lungs.


This is how I grouped it to remember everything. 

Right heart failure is the only time the CVP and PAWP move in the same direction. 

Then from there I group by SVR. 

Septic, Neurogenic, and anaphylactic the SVR is low (think vasodilated)

Hypovolemic and Cardiogenic the SVR will be high (think vasoconstricted). 

This way I only needed to remember the SVR range and not necessarily what it does in each type of shock. 

From there you really only need to look at the CVP, or clues provided in the case/question.

I never see PA catheters and I dont have my notes handy so be warned im working off memory here.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 3, 2020)

Aprz said:


> By the way, do you have any tricks or resource for trying to use stuff like CI, PAWP, PA, SVR, etc to figure out what shock it is? I feel like I did have a hard time with learning that and going to go over it again. I know the values, but I can't seem to figure out shocks without pure memorization.


The numbers (values) themselves are mostly a commit to memory thing.

Putting two and two together is also reading the whole clinical picture of the patient and the hemodynamics that go alongside (e.g., neurogenic shock obviously being one of the easier ones) them.

The videos you’re referring to make so much more sense to me almost 5 years after first learning this stuff, so I know the boat you’re currently in. You’re lacking the ICU-level component of your paramedic thinking. That mostly comes with time.

When you actually test, just like any exam read the scenario and it will clue you in as to what type of shock you’re dealing with.

And finally, there’s the sad reality that these values are seldom used in the transport setting anymore, but that may also vary from program to program as well.

Haha, gotta love the IBSC. GL.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 3, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> The numbers (values) themselves are mostly a commit to memory thing.
> 
> Putting two and two together is also reading the whole clinical picture of the patient and the hemodynamics that go alongside (e.g., neurogenic shock obviously being one of the easier ones) them.
> 
> ...



Forgot about that last part. For test taking purposes, you wedge the catheter. In reality, you dont.


----------



## Peak (Dec 3, 2020)

Aprz said:


> By the way, do you have any tricks or resource for trying to use stuff like CI, PAWP, PA, SVR, etc to figure out what shock it is? I feel like I did have a hard time with learning that and going to go over it again. I know the values, but I can't seem to figure out shocks without pure memorization. The IA Med video was talking about trying to follow the heart to figure out where the problem is, but it actually still didn't make sense to me. I am starting to think it is just pure memorization, but the guy in the video was making it seem like there was a pattern if you follow the flow of the heart/lungs.



Swans are very rarely used, I have seen one in the past ten years. There is a lot of literature which has demonstrated swans increase LOS and complications, so we only really use them when we absolutely must. These studies go back over two decades so it surprises me that IBSC and AACN hold on to this essentially vestigial tool so closely. It may be more difficult now, but I would recommend studying the actual physiology as it will be more helpful when you actually see the data that we use from the cath lab, bedside echos, nicom, flotrac, et cetera.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 3, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> I get to ride in and occasionally drive an SCTU today. I think they’re bigger than some apartments.


SCTU?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 3, 2020)

Peak said:


> Swans are very rarely used, I have seen one in the past ten years. There is a lot of literature which has demonstrated swans increase LOS and complications, so we only really use them when we absolutely must. These studies go back over two decades so it surprises me that IBSC and AACN hold on to this essentially vestigial tool so closely. It may be more difficult now, but I would recommend studying the actual physiology as it will be more helpful when you actually see the data that we use from the cath lab, bedside echos, nicom, flotrac, et cetera.


I imagine it's just that they've never bothered to update the way they teach hemodynamics. A PA cath and the numbers that they generate offer a practical and familiar (to us dinosaurs, anyway) conceptual model for how blood flows through the great vessels, the chambers of the heart, and the peripheral container and how changes in flow and pressure those spaces can affect the others.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 3, 2020)

Talked a doc I’m friendly with into letting my new guy tube a very ill patient we brought in and while I would have liked a tube myself, it felt pretty good to be able to get him that opportunity.

oh and we successfully precordial thumped a 26 year old who had a VTach arrest while seizing.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 3, 2020)

Just accepted an offer to be the health officer this summer at a BSA camp that I camped/worked at when I was a teenager. That'll be fun. Spend a whole summer in the beautiful Northwoods of WI, handing out popsicles to homesick youth.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 3, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> SCTU?


It’s a Specialty Care Transport unit. The trucks that move neonates and the like.


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 3, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Just accepted an offer to be the health officer this summer at a BSA camp that I camped/worked at when I was a teenager. That'll be fun. Spend a whole summer in the beautiful Northwoods of WI, handing out popsicles to homesick youth.


Uhhhhh...nope.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 3, 2020)

My daughter’s taste for classical music, Minute Waltz, Turkish March, Winter’s Wind. Impeccable. Very proud.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 3, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Just accepted an offer to be the health officer this summer at a BSA camp that I camped/worked at when I was a teenager. That'll be fun. Spend a whole summer in the beautiful Northwoods of WI, handing out popsicles to homesick youth.


Just don't end up in a Meatballs remake.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 3, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Just don't end up in a Meatballs remake.



Had to Google that. A little before my time 😅


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 3, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Just don't end up in a Meatballs remake.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 3, 2020)

Haha I had to look up what "nookie" meant. I was pretty sure from context, but again, a bit before my time.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 3, 2020)

Meatballs, Porky’s, Revenge of the Nerds. All same genre, diff B movie directors.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 4, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Meatballs, Porky’s, Revenge of the Nerds. All same genre, diff B movie directors.


And all classics


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 4, 2020)

It was Bill Murray’s first starring role in a movie! Total classic.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 4, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> And all classics



.... yeah.  You got me.  Don't know these


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 4, 2020)

Funny that a CHOP truck was posted because we have a contract with them. I’m looking forward to working the CHOP truck next year even though I can only drive. I’ll get to see some interesting stuff.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 4, 2020)

Every time I ask EMT students if they know who Johnny and Roy are, I get fewer and fewer hands. Only one guy knew the show in my last batch.

i guess “KMG-365 10-4” will end with this last Bach of EMS dinosaurs.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 4, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Every time I ask EMT students if they know who Johnny and Roy are, I get fewer and fewer hands. Only one guy knew the show in my last batch.
> 
> i guess “KMG-365 10-4” will end with this last Bach of EMS dinosaurs.


Bet they’d know the names to the characters in Chicago Fire, and 9-1-1 though...


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 4, 2020)

Emergency! Right?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 4, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> i guess “KMG-365 10-4” will end with this last Bach of EMS dinosaurs.



If it makes you feel better when we get a call the MDC alert tone is the Emergency! tones


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 4, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> If it makes you feel better when we get a call the MDC alert tone is the Emergency! tones



It was the alert tone on Active 911 for my last agency and it’s the sound that plays in the county dispatch center if someone pushes the orange emergency button. 

I watched a couple episodes the other night. It’s still more true to life than anything else.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 4, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> Emergency! Right?


Right after the Love Boat, but well before That’s Incredible. Squeeze some CHiPS somewhere in there as well...


----------



## Seirende (Dec 4, 2020)

Tonight I stopped at my favorite park after work and watched the waning gibbous moon shine on a frozen pond for a while. Beautiful.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 5, 2020)

Dang that was a heavy Mandalorian episode, soooooo much just happened...


----------



## Rano Pano (Dec 5, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Dang that was a heavy Mandalorian episode, soooooo much just happened...


The timing of your post in regards to what was being posted directly before was PERFECT.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 5, 2020)

Think its about time I go and spend the money on the FP-C. Didnt do me any good at my employer since they accepted what I had. Trying to go elsewhere though, so it may be due to add it to the resume. Good thing December will be a healthy month for extra pay.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 5, 2020)

When the new hire (first call ever) gets narcotic OD Del Taco chicken burrito vomit all over his leg. Welcome to the suck bro.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 5, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Think its about time I go and spend the money on the FP-C. Didnt do me any good at my employer since they accepted what I had. Trying to go elsewhere though, so it may be due to add it to the resume. Good thing December will be a healthy month for extra pay.


You just missed a shot at a heavy testing discount to be a guinea pig for a new question bank.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 5, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Dang that was a heavy Mandalorian episode, soooooo much just happened...


I was trying really hard to wait till all episodes dropped so I didnt get stuck with a cliffhanger like that. See how well that worked. 

Similar note, I dont pay for streaming services to get an episode a week, really annoying. My two favorite streaming shows do this (Mandalorian and the Boys).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 5, 2020)

I got a COVID swab at 2 yesterday afternoon and had PCR results in my online health portal in under 7 hours. Amazingly fast results.
Why aren’t we testing all of our people this way?

and I was negative, btw.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 5, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> You just missed a shot at a heavy testing discount to be a guinea pig for a new question bank.


Damn, when was this?


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 5, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Damn, when was this?


You had to register by october 20th and test by November 3rd


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 5, 2020)

Bit of a folk music kick lately. Simon & Garfunkel, Croce, Neil Young, Cat Stevens.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 5, 2020)

Just found out the owner of our rental townhouse is looking to sell, which puts me in the unenviable position of rental house hunting. Having an 85 pound labradog complicates the search. 

Zero fun times ahead.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 5, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Bit of a folk music kick lately. Simon & Garfunkel, Croce, Neil Young, Cat Stevens.


Nice list.


----------



## OceanBossMan263 (Dec 5, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I got a COVID swab at 2 yesterday afternoon and had PCR results in my online health portal in under 7 hours. Amazingly fast results.
> Why aren’t we testing all of our people this way?
> 
> and I was negative, btw.


I wish my 9-5 operated this way. My real job is in building inspection in a municipality with around 2500 employees. My department of ~125 was mostly on quarantine for 2 weeks due to 2-3 positives among the staff. We received over $100 million in federal grants for covid expenses, have a EMS staff and ER doc at our disposal on staff, and haven't thought to arrange for rapid testing in instances like this... shut down the whole floor, test everyone, then order isolation or quarantine. Alas, the talking heads at the top don't believe anyone else has any worthy ideas, and doing anything for us doesn't look as good as a sexy photo op of giving out masks and sanitizer to some random shopkeepers.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I got a COVID swab at 2 yesterday afternoon and had PCR results in my online health portal in under 7 hours. Amazingly fast results.
> Why aren’t we testing all of our people this way?
> 
> and I was negative, btw.


PCR testing that fast is willd. On site lab?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 5, 2020)

Tigger said:


> PCR testing that fast is willd. On site lab?



No. This was at my PCPs office. Sent out to whoever does their testing.


----------



## E tank (Dec 5, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Right heart failure is the only time the CVP and PAWP move in the same direction.


'splain that....


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 5, 2020)

There may or may not be a 14 day corona-cation in my future. All depends on if a certain individual tests positive.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 5, 2020)

E tank said:


> 'splain that....


Be better off in it's own thread.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 5, 2020)

Not sure if it's wise to risk poking the bear, but I would like to clarify, contrary to a recent and since deleted statement in this thread, that I have never made a suicide attempt. Not that it would be shameful if I had *cough cough,* but I don't like misinformation being spread about me.


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 6, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Not sure if it's wise to risk poking the bear, but I would like to clarify, contrary to a recent and since deleted statement in this thread, that I have never made a suicide attempt. Not that it would be shameful if I had *cough cough,* but I don't like misinformation being spread about me.


Ain’t worth the fight. You concentrate on doing you and screw everyone else to be honest. We all got our issues and you’ve had no problems with putting yours out there. It may be part of your own internal therapy to write it out like you have. If it works for you keep it up. We all have our demons and sometimes just posting it and reading what others say may help or even just writing it out on a journal helps. I’ve been wanting to visit my niece who was born in March but until I had texted a buddy about not being able to come back to Los Angeles in a little over a week from now did it dawn on me how much a risk it would be for me to get my niece or my mother or sister sick with Covid from a passing contact while traveling from Georgia.


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 6, 2020)

But in other news I signed up for the IA Med class and am going to go for a CC paramedic cert to try and get a backup slot at work on a ALS intercept vehicle. Got some cool stuff coming up at work and won’t hurt to have the cert regardless and I’ve always loved more education and training. I’m glad I still love this career after 17 years, especially when I’ve got at least 14 more to go before I can retire.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm getting back into platelet/plasma donation; Fridays are a convenient day for me, so it happens that I'm scheduled to donate both Christmas and New Year's. Gonna see if I can make the Christmas donation into a sister date. My diastolic BP was too high last time I attempted a donation  Next time I won't go straight from work lol.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 6, 2020)

Thanks @luke_31 . Honestly I'm just trying to muddle my way through life and work on recovery and I deeply appreciate patience and understanding


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 6, 2020)

great news.  a friend messaged us about a house in our general area that was tucked away and was going to be for rent. We drove by and saw a sign. We called and left a message, without much hope as houses like this are snapped up in hours.  The owner called me back this morning and we did the deal, contingent on our walkthrough and credit check.

its amazing because my wife had said several times that the house is perfect and “that’s the kind of place we need to find”. I’m still in shock that we stumbled across it like an hour after the for rent sign was put up.

Even better, the owner of the house has no problem with a dog and said, if you like it and want to buy it down the road, we‘ll talk.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 6, 2020)

Had a 3 alarm warehouse fire last night. Reports if people trapped, heavy smoke and fire showing...
We show up tail end of the initial alarm, and Chief has us standby for assignment...
Pretty sure he forgot about us because 2nd alarm companies were getting assignments before us lol.
The trapped victims were rescued safely, and we ended up helping carry them away from the fireground to the ambulances so that was something at least (something like 3 or 4 people went to the hospital with smoke inhalation)(a dog and cat were also successfully rescued, apparently there was a living space in a loft above the warehouse itself).
Finally an additional BC showed up, took a Division and had us go in and relieve an Emgine who was exhausting their SCBA bottles. Pull their hose line to the top of a staircase, if we had 5 extra feet of hose we coulda made the turn and hit a burning spot real easy, but had to go grab an extra 50ft length of hose first heh. So all our nozzle time was Hotspot extingushments. But hey, at least I got to play with our TIC to find them...

Eventually got to sleep around 2am, only for a 4am medical call, so we were definitely dragging just a bit by shift change lol

Oh well, at least today also happens to be the start of our 4 day


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 6, 2020)

When the cops are on your ring doorbell and all you hear in the background is every smoke detector going off in the background. Luckily I keep a key hidden. Apparently the batteries I just changed out last month are already dead. Oh and I’m on day I don’t know something-teen. Nice to know my home ain’t burning down. How ironic would that be.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 6, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> great news.  a friend messaged us about a house in our general area that was tucked away and was going to be for rent. We drove by and saw a sign. We called and left a message, without much hope as houses like this are snapped up in hours.  The owner called me back this morning and we did the deal, contingent on our walkthrough and credit check.
> 
> its amazing because my wife had said several times that the house is perfect and “that’s the kind of place we need to find”. I’m still in shock that we stumbled across it like an hour after the for rent sign was put up.
> 
> Even better, the owner of the house has no problem with a dog and said, if you like it and want to buy it down the road, we‘ll talk.


Better buy a lottery ticket before that luck runs out.

Congrats


----------



## Aprz (Dec 7, 2020)

Is this gonna become fpclife.com? Haha, a lot of taking IA Med and FP-C it looks like? I am just finishing IA Med Flight Medical Provider. I think they did a decent job teaching AGB in the first module, normal lab values, but the rest of it is incomplete. Like you'll finish their video and then it'll ask you questions that weren't in the video or questions that don't make sense like the vent question I posted. Probably a good idea to have other resources as well.

Bummer about missing the discount. I literally paid for the test Friday. I am waiting for instructions (to schedule) via e-mail I think?


----------



## Tigger (Dec 7, 2020)

Watching ski patrol him and haw for 20 minutes on a helicopter and then just snow-mobile the guy out on the access road...oof. And shutting down both lifts out of here to boot.

My “rule” when I used to fly someone every other set was always to be moving towards an LZ. We’d scoop sick people up all the time and then meet the helicopter somewhere on the way so that if things changed, you didn’t waste 20 minutes just sitting there.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 7, 2020)

Aprz said:


> I am waiting for instructions (to schedule) via e-mail I think?


They have to review, then “approve” your application. It usually takes 3-5 business days, then you can find a Prometrics testing center closest to you to go and take your exam.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 7, 2020)

HFD is unique for two reasons. 1st is being the only Fire Department in the US founded by a reigning Monarch (King Kamehameha III in 1850, also future King David Kalākaua was known to serve as an active Fireman on Engine 4 in the 1860s).
The Second being Honolulu FD is the only Fire Department who has Members awarded with the Military's Purple Heart for casualties sustained during firefighting operations during the Pearl Harbor raid







Three Honolulu Fire Department (HFD) Fire Fighters (FF) made the ultimate sacrifice by fighting fires and responding during the surprise December 7, 1941 attack.  Engine 6 was the first to arrive at the Hickam Field, joined by Engines 1 and 4 under a mutual aid agreement with the Federal Fire Department.
The FFs set up for fire fighting when they learned that during the first wave of the attack, a bomb struck the airfield’s water main leaving all the hydrants out of service.  The FFs were stretching hose lines, positioning rigs, and fighting fires, as the second wave of attack planes appeared overhead.  For 15 minutes they endured a barrage of bullets and bombs.  When the enemy fire finally stopped, one member of each company, Captains John Carreira and Thomas Macy and Hoseman Harry Tuck Lee Pang, was lifeless.  Along with the casualties, six others were wounded:  Lieutenant Frederick Kealoha, Hosemen George Correa, John A. Gilman, Moses Kalilikane, Patrick J. McCabe, and Solomon H. Naauao, Jr.
The entire HFD showed extraordinary courage, fortitude, and professionalism during the attacks that Sunday morning and the days afterwards.  The HFD's nine FFs were the first and only civilians to receive the award and the honor.


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 8, 2020)

So yesterday was interesting. We had a psych transport. Guy was voluntary and by the time we got to pick him up from the hospital he had been waiting for 15 hours. The ride to the behavioral health center was a two hour drive. We get to the center and take him out of the ambulance. He unbuckles himself and starts smoking so we tell him that he can’t do that and we could lose our jobs. He quickly finished the cigarette and gets back on the stretcher and lets us belt him back in. Get to the main entrance and then are told to use the ambulance entrance  right next to the main entrance, as we are taking him to the ambulance entrance, he unbuckled himself and said “you know what I’m done, I don’t want this. I’m out” we talked to him and made sure that he knew what that meant. He understood and was going to sign a RMA then decided not to sign it. We tell the staff and they go running off in the opposite direction even though we told them that he was voluntary. They come back after realizing that we didn’t tell them what direction he went. We reminded them that he was voluntary. They went “oh ok” we called dispatch and our ODS. ODS said that we did everything by the book. So that was an interesting end to my day.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 8, 2020)

I got approved to take the FP-C. It says I have a year to do it / pick a date. I think I am going to wait like 2-3 weeks at least just to get some last minute study done on stuff that I am weak on. On Friday, I take NRP. I already finished online portion, which I thought the eSim was great! I wish ACLS, PALS, ITLS/PHTLS had that. I feel like in class, instructors tend to not judge you based on the book or give you great feedback. Like it is feedback from a machine so it is not judgemental or personal, and the machine is also blunt about the things you messed up on. I liked the eSim thing. I do not need FP-C to apply for flight, but I do need NRP. I know people who got hired without it, but again, just trying to come in strong to my flight interviews when I start applying. I am so excited to be making progress towards flight paramedic finally rather than just going through the motions of being a ground paramedic. I feel like it is within reach. The knowledge I am learning for FP-C test is also awesome and stuff I never knew, thought of, or forgot from paramedic school.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 8, 2020)

Let's keep the FP-C conversations in the HEMS forum please.


----------



## Emily Starton (Dec 9, 2020)

You can't go back and change the beginning, but you can start where you are and change the ending.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 9, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I got a COVID swab at 2 yesterday afternoon and had PCR results in my online health portal in under 7 hours. Amazingly fast results.
> Why aren’t we testing all of our people this way?
> 
> and I was negative, btw.


Our quicker send-out COVID19 tests can have turn around times that quick or faster. Our lab also does a non-PCR test that takes about 45 minutes, though the actual test run takes about 15 minutes. We also have been doing a Covid/Flu/RSV combo test and that's a "nicer" thing because we don't have to swab the patient twice. Before we got that test, doing the same meant swabbing the nasopharynx and the anterior nose. I call it swabbing the base of your thoughts (because it feels like it's that deep) and a booger-check because that's where the boogers are...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 9, 2020)

This was an entire respiratory panel. Checked for SARS CoV-2 Flu A & B, RSV, and a few others...


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 9, 2020)

Renewing PALS in Texas through Air Evac? like $30. Doing it here in California? $205. Exact same classroom based renewal class too.

Wow. 

Anybody know anywhere in northern CA that does it cheaper? I've already paid for PALS but my ACLS is coming up...

in other news, I need a leaf blower and an extension cord because the tree in the back yard went *foomp* and shed all its leaves.


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 9, 2020)

oh yeah. hi everyone! I'm back in California. woo! forgot if I mentioned that already. the days are all starting to blur together.


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 9, 2020)

I’m toying with the idea of going to get my CNA cert next year.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 9, 2020)

fm_emt said:


> Renewing PALS in Texas through Air Evac? like $30. Doing it here in California? $205. Exact same classroom based renewal class too.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...



Does nobody do a blended PALS refresher? Do the online portion and then show up to verify skills?


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 9, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Does nobody do a blended PALS refresher? Do the online portion and then show up to verify skills?



They do, but it's still the same price. I have my CPR instructor but it's through my old agency out of state.. half tempted to see if they'll let me start doing classes in the park or something. I could make a fortune.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 9, 2020)

You can get reciprocity as an ASHI instructor and teach virtual classes. I’ll never give the AHA another penny.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 9, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> You can get reciprocity as an ASHI instructor and teach virtual classes. I’ll never give the AHA another penny.


What’s wrong with the AHA? Unfortunately a lot of places still require an AHA card.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 10, 2020)

Well I just got my final grade back and officially have met the requirements of my degree.  So now I'm a paramedic with a bachelor's degree.


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 10, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> You can get reciprocity as an ASHI instructor and teach virtual classes. I’ll never give the AHA another penny.


oooh. I keep forgetting about ASHII. How is that process these days? Fairly easy?

And yeah, some places around here still specify AHA cards only.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2020)

fm_emt said:


> oooh. I keep forgetting about ASHII. How is that process these days? Fairly easy?
> 
> And yeah, some places around here still specify AHA cards only.



Luckily ASHI is acceptable in PA. The process of becoming a training center is very easy. 

Why do I like it? The content is better. The instructor rules are less restrictive. The cost of content and cards is cheaper. It’s much easier to become a training center. The online management software is much better. They’re not money grabbers. The instructor content, including slide decks and video, is available on the website. The process is all electronic... I mean it’s night and day.

is the content any different? Nope. BLS, ACLS and PALS are the same. Are you an instructor for AHA? You automatically get reciprocity. Couldn’t be easier.

As far as I’m concerned, the AHA can go gobble a bag of minced Richards.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 10, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Bet they’d know the names to the characters in Chicago Fire, and 9-1-1 though...


I don't know any of this tbh


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm having a rough go without just about every aspect in my life. I don't know what's needed to get done stability. Every time I turn around whatever I've worked on has crumbled.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 10, 2020)

I love cold, dry weather.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 11, 2020)

Ive had my fill of aortic dissections this week.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 11, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Ive had my fill of aortic dissections this week.



I haven't had one yet.  But, God willing, it will happen in my sleep.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 11, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I haven't had one yet.  But, God willing, it will happen in my sleep.



okay, now that’s funny.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 11, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I love cold, dry weather.



Your skin must love you.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 11, 2020)

Dispatch got the whole "AM" and "PM" thing mixed up again.... we had one call right after 0800 Shift Change (cue everyone scrambling, off going crew to get their gear off the truck, oncoming to grab ours lol) then nothing, untill 2300... and again 0300 and 0500... 

Only 4 calls, but it would have been MUCH better to have been 1100, 1500 and 1700 lol cause they way last night went I feel zombie-ish heh


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 12, 2020)

What's that word for a pt that has a weird and abnormal reaction to meds?


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 12, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What's that word for a pt that has a weird and abnormal reaction to meds?


Dystonic?


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 12, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Dystonic?



No like a pharm term. It was like asynchronous or something.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 12, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> No like a pharm term. It was like asynchronous or something.


iatrogenic


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 12, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> iatrogenic


 No. It was regarding normal reactions to medication. 

Like an outlier but specifically regarding like normal effects of medication.

Like it just meant they were an anomaly. But A very specific word


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 12, 2020)

I went through the book and can't find it.  I'll look again later.  

It was discussed with things like Teratogic and such.  Uuuuugghhhhh. Why


----------



## Peak (Dec 12, 2020)

Paradoxical?


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 12, 2020)

Peak said:


> Paradoxical?



No. 

50 volly FF points to whoever gets it.  When I get off this 24 and get a nap, I'm gonna tear through my books and not stop till I find it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 12, 2020)

extrapyramidal reaction


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 12, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> extrapyramidal reaction


Naw.  That's from like a MAOI OD or something with tremors


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 12, 2020)

And I totally read that as Exta-Pyramidal... every time


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 12, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Ive had my fill of aortic dissections this week.


Those are scary. The one I had this year looked absolutely awful and had the most ****ed up 12 lead. I was told the dissection went from one end to the other. Somehow survived the first surgery, but not very long after.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 12, 2020)

Why don't IVs leak around the injection site?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 12, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Why don't IVs leak around the injection site?


Why don’t you google it?

Here’s a tip. They often do leak. Google can help you in your quest for knowledge. 

Then come back and tell us what you learned.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 12, 2020)

Ive lived in this house for over 2 years and just discovered I have 220v in my garage. 


Guess im gonna shop for welders.


----------



## E tank (Dec 12, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> No.
> 
> 50 volly FF points to whoever gets it.  When I get off this 24 and get a nap, I'm gonna tear through my books and not stop till I find it.


idiopathic


----------



## E tank (Dec 12, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Why don't IVs leak around the injection site?


platelets


----------



## E tank (Dec 12, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Ive had my fill of aortic dissections this week.


'tis the season...


----------



## E tank (Dec 12, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I haven't had one yet.  But, God willing, it will happen in my sleep.


won't be asleep for long...they really hurt...


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 12, 2020)

This is the last year i get stuck working every holiday, I havent been home the last 5 Xmas', New Years or Thanksgivings. 2 years ago was supposed to be, then got promoted to engineer on a different shift, which happened to work every holiday. Oh well. Planning the prime rib dinner is fun at least.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 12, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> This is the last year i get stuck working every holiday, I havent been home the last 5 Xmas', New Years or Thanksgivings. 2 years ago was supposed to be, then got promoted to engineer on a different shift, which happened to work every holiday. Oh well. Planning the prime rib dinner is fun at least.



I'm supposed to go off Christmas morning... we'll see how well that works out for me...


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 12, 2020)

We worked Thanksgiving, but Christmas actually managed to fall on our 4 day this year. I took the following cycle off for vacation (which included New Years Day), and will actually be able to see my family for Christmas (and the first time since last year)


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 13, 2020)

Finished my last shift with my current crew before officially transferring to a new station next shift.

EMS gods saw fit to give us for our final call together a working CPR case... at 4am (at the prison no less...)

Woulda preferred a Structure Fire, though we had the 3rd Alarm warehouse fire a couple shifts ago, then a (ridiculously small enough to kinda be funny) rubbish fire second to last shift so that was better than nothing I guess lol

Wonder how its gonna go tomorrow..


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 14, 2020)

It amazes me that spammers always post similarly formatted messages in the same 3-4 thread topics.  Makes it much easier to find them and introduce them to the Ban Hammer


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 14, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Luckily ASHI is acceptable in PA. The process of becoming a training center is very easy.
> 
> Why do I like it? The content is better. The instructor rules are less restrictive. The cost of content and cards is cheaper. It’s much easier to become a training center. The online management software is much better. They’re not money grabbers. The instructor content, including slide decks and video, is available on the website. The process is all electronic... I mean it’s night and day.


I'm in California, which seems hell bent on making literally everything you do harder. lol. I will look more into it. Some free time coming up here now that the semester is over.


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 15, 2020)

I need a new avatar because I haven't been to a Dunkin in fookin' AGES now. We get stuff from Peet's and brew it all at home.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 15, 2020)

Did anyone else have to reconfirm their email? I couldn't reply or send messages or do anything and the first confirmation email wouldn't even go out.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 15, 2020)

I thought I got blocked for a second?


----------



## Tigger (Dec 15, 2020)

Dear ED doc, I know I learned my cardiology at a community college. But uh, if this is not a STEMI, then what might it be? 






We were able to get her pressure out of the 60s with some fluid but I was fully prepared to pace her and had mixed an epi drip she looked so bad. P waves totally gone on arrival. But the doc is telling me this is global elevation and pericarditis? Fortunately cardiology finally came down and whisked her away. I am not nearly as smart as the doc, I know that. But oh my. 

We promptly brought in a second STEMI in that was much, much more subtle and the _same doc _had the cath team in the ED ready to take the patient up immediately and my what a day it has been.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Dear ED doc, I know I learned my cardiology at a community college. But uh, if this is not a STEMI, then what might it be?
> View attachment 5170
> 
> 
> ...


Live and learn? Looks like some impressive lateral wall reciprocal changes. Call me just a dumb paramedic, but looks like an RVMI with (possibly) some cardiogenic shock in said patient’s future...


----------



## Tigger (Dec 15, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Live and learn? Looks like some impressive lateral wall reciprocal changes. Call me just a dumb paramedic, but looks like an RVMI with (possibly) some cardiogenic shock in said patient’s future...


Positive V4R too. They stopped our fluids because well I assume they were sleepy and the patient's pressure crapped out so some dopamine (?) was started. Really I should have started a pressor but without a pump it's kind of mister toad's wild ride with an epi infusion. I suppose pacing would be indicated but my experience has been that pacing very awake patients can be...trying.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 16, 2020)

Nice 12-lead.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 16, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Dear ED doc, I know I learned my cardiology at a community college. But uh, if this is not a STEMI, then what might it be?



I mean, clearly you just read the monitors interpretation without actually looking at the 12 lead.


----------



## E tank (Dec 16, 2020)

Tigger said:


> Positive V4R too. They stopped our fluids because well I assume they were sleepy and the patient's pressure crapped out so some dopamine (?) was started. Really I should have started a pressor but without a pump it's kind of mister toad's wild ride with an epi infusion. I suppose pacing would be indicated but my experience has been that pacing very awake patients can be...trying.


Not knowing a lot of pre-hospital protocol these days, is external pacing your only option to raise the HR, ie atropine/glycopyyrelate?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 16, 2020)

Is glycopyyrelate a common EMS drug?


----------



## Tigger (Dec 16, 2020)

E tank said:


> Not knowing a lot of pre-hospital protocol these days, is external pacing your only option to raise the HR, ie atropine/glycopyyrelate?


The cardiology group at one of the hospitals doesn't want us giving atropine for anything outside of overdoses anymore (?). So either pace or epi via either push dose or a drip.


----------



## E tank (Dec 16, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Is glycopyyrelate a common EMS drug?


I wouldn't know...is it?


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 16, 2020)

Tigger said:


> The cardiology group at one of the hospitals doesn't want us giving atropine for anything outside of overdoses anymore (?). So either pace or epi via either push dose or a drip.



Have you ever needed it for organophosphates?


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 16, 2020)

One of my regular partners is a non driver.  We're doble basic. The few hundred miles we go a shift plus him napping up front while I have to concentrate to stay awake and him admitting to napping in the pt compartment with a prisoner pt and guard.... yeah.  Thanks buddy.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 16, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Have you ever needed it for organophosphates?


Nope nor do I know anyone who has. Malathion is pretty rare these days is my understanding and we do not carry enough to make a difference anyway.

Can't say I am familiar with any EMS service using glycopyyrelate either. 

I appreciate attempts to streamline our guidelines but I've mentioned here before, taking atropine out was kind of silly. Not saying it was what the above patient needed, but it works great for patients in a sinus brady that just feel kind of crappy. Pacing those patients or giving them epi will just make them feel even worse, and I am not about that just to treat "medium" symptoms. I also think our medical direction forgets how difficult pacing can be for...everyone. 









						Transcutaneous Pacing (TCP): The Problem of False Capture
					

Transcutaneous pacing (TCP) is perhaps the most underutilized and misunderstood intervention in all of ACLS. Why? Simple. Because it's impossible to simulate du




					ems12lead.com
				




Watch for a jump in capno...would be great if the sensors were more accurate on non-intubated patients and not so susceptible to patient anatomy. 
Correlate SpO2 pleth to EKG...would be great if sick patients didn't always just show a crappy pleth anyway. 
Feel for mechanical capture...lulz as you contract the patients's musculature at the same rate that the pulse should be, while bouncing in a poorly sprung ambulance. 

Obviously I pace patients when indicated, but it's not as easy as being told "well just pace 'em."


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 16, 2020)

E tank said:


> I wouldn't know...is it?



not anywhere I’ve ever seen..


----------



## E tank (Dec 16, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> not anywhere I’ve ever seen..


doesn't surprise me I guess...it's effect is way more predictable than atropine and pretty forgiving in terms of over shooting the HR. It lasts longer too... wouldn't expect to make it to the field as I don't expect it to be really well known in EM. It should be, IMO because it lacks the downsides of  pacing and  PD epinephrine and goes directly to the problem like the one in this thread. But no one asked me...does make me wonder if more progressive overseas systems use it tho.....


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 16, 2020)

E tank said:


> doesn't surprise me I guess...it's effect is way more predictable than atropine and pretty forgiving in terms of over shooting the HR. It lasts longer too... wouldn't expect to make it to the field as I don't expect it to be really well known in EM. It should be, IMO because it lacks the downsides of  pacing and  PD epinephrine and goes directly to the problem like the one in this thread. But no one asked me...does make me wonder if more progressive overseas systems use it tho.....


Do you have any literature on it?  I haven't been home to google anything about it yet.  And since I no longer have school to keep me occupied maybe I can push this through my protocols.  Also any idea the cost per unit?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 16, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Do you have any literature on it?  I haven't been home to google anything about it yet.  And since I no longer have school to keep me occupied maybe I can push this through my protocols.  Also any idea the cost per unit?


I think it is much more expensive than atropine, but of course drug costs vary widely. But my guess is that's one of the main reasons why I've never seen it in EMS, or even outside anesthesia circles, really.


----------



## E tank (Dec 16, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Do you have any literature on it?  I haven't been home to google anything about it yet.  And since I no longer have school to keep me occupied maybe I can push this through my protocols.  Also any idea the cost per unit?


It's one of those things we do in anesthesia that hasn't made it out to the rest of the world like PDP's and ketamine at one time...It'd be an interesting discussion because it is a great way to raise the HR...use it for that purpose several times a week...but biases being what they are, I'd be surprised if you got a hearing....


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 16, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Do you have any literature on it?  I haven't been home to google anything about it yet.  And since I no longer have school to keep me occupied maybe I can push this through my protocols.  Also any idea the cost per unit?


The advantages that E tank named (more gentle and predictable; longer lasting) are significant, but are probably less important when the only time you are using an anticholinergic is to treat hemodynamically significant bradycardia and organophosphate toxicity. I have always assumed that the main reason glyco is used so much in anesthesia is that doesn't have the potential to cause the CNS effects that atropine does. This is important when you are routinely using it to counteract the cholinergic effect of NMB reversal agents in elective surgical cases, but again, probably much less of a worry when you are only using it for emergencies in the field.

I think probably, those who write EMS protocols usually aren't that familiar with glyco, and even if they are, the advantages over atropine are considered not worth the (presumably) higher price given the scenarios that anticholinergics are used for in EMS.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 16, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> The advantages that E tank named (more gentle and predictable; longer lasting) are significant, but are probably less important when the only time you are using an anticholinergic is to treat hemodynamically significant bradycardia and organophosphate toxicity. I have always assumed that the main reason glyco is used so much in anesthesia is that doesn't have the potential to cause the CNS effects that atropine does. This is important when you are routinely using it to counteract the cholinergic effect of NMB reversal agents in elective surgical cases, but again, probably much less of a worry when you are only using it for emergencies in the field.
> 
> I think probably, those who write EMS protocols usually aren't that familiar with glyco, and even if they are, the advantages over atropine are considered not worth the (presumably) higher price given the scenarios that anticholinergics are used for in EMS.



And frankly, seldom used. In the last 10 years I’ve given atropine <5 times. And I was in busy systems that saw lots of sick patients.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 16, 2020)

Check my bank accounts. Hey I guess all those force days I can finally afford things for my truck.


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 16, 2020)

Only $205 later, I took my PALS renewal today. They managed to stretch it out to be a 6 hour class. Still got the 2015 version. I haven't really looked at the 2020 changes yet.

Oh, I passed it.


----------



## Peak (Dec 16, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> I think it is much more expensive than atropine, but of course drug costs vary widely. But my guess is that's one of the main reasons why I've never seen it in EMS, or even outside anesthesia circles, really.



It comes in our RSI kits, not that we use it.


----------



## OceanBossMan263 (Dec 16, 2020)

I notice the paramedic books added a blurb about it now, but I'll just reemphasize that hyperemesis gravidarum is simply awful. The wife is dealing with it for the second time in as many pregnancies and is gearing up for home IV service of up to 2L or D5 in Ringers a day. And since they assign a nurse to do it and she feels too weirded out, I am not placing her IVs.

Any ladies here who have gone through it, I'm truly sorry. Same for husbands who've had to manage the household throughout.

I'm now trying to figure out the right combination of medic side jobs to pick up in addition to my 9-5 in order to cover household expenses with her out of work (physical therapist) while still maintaining some home time for her and our 1 year old. Hopefully I will pick up something that also contributes to my state pension. Lots of fire districts around here use per diem employees


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 17, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Check my bank accounts. Hey I guess all those force days I can finally afford things for my truck.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 17, 2020)

Picked out a welder. I think the first order of business is building an overland trailer for my hunting trips.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 17, 2020)

Well all of Southern California (10 or 11 counties) just hit 0% free ICU beds. PICU and NICU patients are being transferred to dedicated pediatric only facilities in order to overhaul those units into COVID ICUs. All of our local hospitals ED COVID units are full with patients being in there for 3+ days.

But for some reason the county refuses to start our new policy on paramedic refusals for 911 calls. All while one of our biggest hospitals in the region is about to go on strike.

Not looking forward to the next couple of weeks.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 17, 2020)

I might make rent this month. Maybe. 

One day I'll have some stability.


----------



## Peak (Dec 17, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Well all of Southern California (10 or 11 counties) just hit 0% free ICU beds. PICU and NICU patients are being transferred to dedicated pediatric only facilities in order to overhaul those units into COVID ICUs. All of our local hospitals ED COVID units are full with patients being in there for 3+ days.
> 
> But for some reason the county refuses to start our new policy on paramedic refusals for 911 calls. All while one of our biggest hospitals in the region is about to go on strike.
> 
> Not looking forward to the next couple of weeks.



Are they still mandating that the EDs find hours into for homeless people before they will discharge them?


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 17, 2020)

I passed first semester paramedic school though.  ☺🥲

Phew buddy


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 17, 2020)

Peak said:


> Are they still mandating that the EDs find hours into for homeless people before they will discharge them?


Yes sir. Nothing has changed there. Some of the hospitals are also considering their C-Diff patients as “clean” patients.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 17, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yes sir. Nothing has changed there. Some of the hospitals are also considering their C-Diff patients as “clean” patients.


🤢🤢🤢🤢


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 17, 2020)

Been doing the free paramedic refresher through prodigy.  Actually pretty good.  Think 5.5 hours of ce is enough for the day.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 18, 2020)

I was on the planning team for the


PotatoMedic said:


> Been doing the free paramedic refresher through prodigy.  Actually pretty good.  Think 5.5 hours of ce is enough for the day.



That looks good. I shared that with a guy who is looking to reinstate via con ed. (We have a covid exemption that allows providers expired for less than 10 years to reinstate by doing all the con ed they missed)

I just did a 2 hour class on how to use the statewide incident management software. Talk about death by PowerPoint. I was ready to dig my eyeballs out with a spork.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 18, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I was on the planning team for the
> 
> 
> That looks good. I shared that with a guy who is looking to reinstate via con ed. (We have a covid exemption that allows providers expired for less than 10 years to reinstate by doing all the con ed they missed)
> ...


Yeah it is pretty nice.  All pre recorded so you can do it as you wish.  Only found one speaker that I want enthralled with so far.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 18, 2020)

Curious, has anyone else heard of Type 2 MI’s? Does it vary from an NSTEMI? Couldn’t find much literature on it.

Is it just new/ different nomenclature for an NSTEMI? Thought about a thread, but doubt it would make it very far. Maybe it’s just a regional term.

I’ve heard of Type 3 DM, from the Alzheimer’s.

Also, I’d like to re-mention Internet Book of CC podcast for anyone interested in ICU-type knowledge. That is all for now.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 18, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Curious, has anyone else heard of Type 2 MI’s? Does it vary from an NSTEMI? Couldn’t find much literature on it.
> 
> Is it just new/ different nomenclature for an NSTEMI? Thought about a thread, but doubt it would make it very far. Maybe it’s just a regional term.
> 
> ...


Heard of it, all I could come up with is an NSTEMI without coronoary thrombosis. Looks more like a billing term than anything.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 18, 2020)

Never forget the true hero of Christmas town.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Dec 18, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Curious, has anyone else heard of Type 2 MI’s? Does it vary from an NSTEMI? Couldn’t find much literature on it.


My understanding has always been type I MI is due to coronary occlusion and type II is ischemia secondary to supply/demand mismatch or global shock/hypoperfusion. I.e. Type I requires a Cath lab and Type II needs to identify and treat the underlying cause and ST deviations should resolve.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 18, 2020)

What do you call the meter thing that turns oxygen into a certain FIO2 for a trach pt?

Large blue tube connected to trach that looks like a wand with settings you control by twisting it


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 18, 2020)

Woah, that was epic ending to The Madalorian season......


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 18, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What do you call the meter thing that turns oxygen into a certain FIO2 for a trach pt?
> 
> Large blue tube connected to trach that looks like a wand with settings you control by twisting it


I call it the oxygen blue thingy to set the fio2.


----------



## Peak (Dec 18, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> What do you call the meter thing that turns oxygen into a certain FIO2 for a trach pt?
> 
> Large blue tube connected to trach that looks like a wand with settings you control by twisting it



Venturi trach collar


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 18, 2020)

Peak said:


> Venturi trach collar


Yes.  Except that doesn't appear to handle the controls to the O2, the setups in these pictures don't have them.  

Though, I didn't know the name for the collar either, so that's a good bit of information


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 18, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Been doing the free paramedic refresher through prodigy.  Actually pretty good.  Think 5.5 hours of ce is enough for the day.


Been trying to wrap mine up as well. 10 more to go.


----------



## silver (Dec 18, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Curious, has anyone else heard of Type 2 MI’s? Does it vary from an NSTEMI? Couldn’t find much literature on it.
> 
> Is it just new/ different nomenclature for an NSTEMI? Thought about a thread, but doubt it would make it very far. Maybe it’s just a regional term.
> 
> ...


In 2018 there was a joint task force to redefine MI.


The Key Points to take away per ACC.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 19, 2020)

silver said:


> In 2018 there was a joint task force to redefine MI.
> 
> 
> The Key Points to take away per ACC.


This was helpful, thank you.

Taking the heathens to one of those drive-thru dinosaur exhibits. Here’s to hoping it doesn’t freak our 1 year old out, haha.


----------



## silver (Dec 19, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> This was helpful, thank you.
> 
> Taking the heathens to one of those drive-thru dinosaur exhibits. Here’s to hoping it doesn’t freak our 1 year old out, haha.


No problem. I remember reading it in an inpatient consult note and having absolutely no clue what it meant not too long ago.

Also have no clue why joint task force is a hyperlink, especially as I dont know the last time I was on Walmart's webpage....


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 19, 2020)

Thanos ornament up?= Christmas tree complete.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 19, 2020)

Went to help move a Bari pt to the gurney. He's got a lot of blankets on him.  One staff member is at the head. I say she might be better with help moving his feet. I instantly remember he's a double AKA. Faces just look at me and I start turning a little pink.  Moving on. 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Rano Pano (Dec 20, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Woah, that was epic ending to The Madalorian season......


So good!


----------



## cruiseforever (Dec 20, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Been doing the free paramedic refresher through prodigy.  Actually pretty good.  Think 5.5 hours of ce is enough for the day.


How do you get a password?  I've heard about it,but unable to sign in without  a password.  I've have my 2021 done.  Trying to work on my 2023.


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 20, 2020)

cruiseforever said:


> How do you get a password?  I've heard about it,but unable to sign in without  a password.  I've have my 2021 done.  Trying to work on my 2023.


You have to register a prodigy account first. I found a link, if I can find it again, ill post it here.


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 20, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Been doing the free paramedic refresher through prodigy.  Actually pretty good.  Think 5.5 hours of ce is enough for the day.



Thank you for reminding me about that! I was wondering how it was. I'm happy to hear that it's decent.  

Definitely something I'll sign up for.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 20, 2020)

__





						Prodigy
					






					frontend.prodigyems.com


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 20, 2020)

So I work an ALS/BLS transport job.
My partner taught me how to place EKG leads and a little bit about end tidal CO2 interpretation. I asked if he would be willing to teach me how to put in an IV and he said he would and would be willing to let me practice a bit on him. Naturally he drew the line at practicing using the manual defibrillator and intubation.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 20, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> So I work an ALS/BLS transport job.
> My partner taught me how to place EKG leads and a little bit about end tidal CO2 interpretation. I asked if he would be willing to teach me how to put in an IV and he said he would and would be willing to let me practice a bit on him. Naturally he drew the line at practicing using the manual defibrillator and intubation.


Things you should not do, perform an invasive skill that you are not certified or in a training program to do and then post about it on social media.


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 20, 2020)

Oops. I was just excited about him teaching me stuff. I’d never do any of it on a call of course. He knows I plan to go to medic school in a few years so he just wants to show me what I’m going to be learning.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 20, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> Oops. I was just excited about him teaching me stuff. I’d never do any of it on a call of course. He knows I plan to go to medic school in a few years so he just wants to show me what I’m going to be learning.


Dude.  That's very illegal and you could lose your patch. EMS isn't a game.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 20, 2020)

That's not an "Oopsie"  it's very serious.


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 20, 2020)

He’s just showing me what to expect in school. I’m not going to do any of it of course.


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 20, 2020)

Ok so delete all of what I’ve said.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 20, 2020)

Assume that once it's on the internet, it's there forever.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 20, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> Ok so delete all of what I’ve said.


No need to delete it as long as you don't do those actions.  It also serves as a good lesson learned to others.


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 20, 2020)

Ok. Honestly I’m more fascinated with the EKG stuff from I guess a theoretical point of view. I find it so fascinating that a bunch of lines going up and down can tell you so much about the heart.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 20, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> Ok. Honestly I’m more fascinated with the EKG stuff. I find it so fascinating that a bunch of lines going up and down can tell you so much about the heart.


Get Dubin's orange book.  I did and read it when I can. Most medics are happy to explain and help.


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 20, 2020)

I already have it. Got it when I thought I was going to get my EKG tech cert before they canceled the class.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 21, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Dude.  That's very illegal and you could lose your patch. EMS isn't a game.


Clearly you've never played baby doc bingo.


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 21, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Clearly you've never played baby doc bingo.


Is that like Operation?


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 21, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Clearly you've never played baby doc bingo.



Erm. No.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 21, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Clearly you've never played baby doc bingo.


First rule of baby doc bingo club....


----------



## cruiseforever (Dec 21, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am guessing your employer provides you with the password?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 21, 2020)

cruiseforever said:


> I am guessing your employer provides you with the password?


No just register on your own.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 21, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Woah, that was epic ending to The Madalorian season......





Rano Pano said:


> So good!


That was simply awesome!! I thoroughly enjoyed watching Bill Murray's character blow up a golf course...


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 21, 2020)

In case anyone is wondering if you look South SouthEast you'll see the Star of Bethlehem aka the Christmas star. Last time it was visible in the sky was about 800 years ago.


----------



## Old Tracker (Dec 21, 2020)

How cool, from where I'm at in West Texas it is off to the Southwest.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 21, 2020)

Old Tracker said:


> How cool, from where I'm at in West Texas it is off to the Southwest.



I'm further East, but Texas ... 🥰❤


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 21, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> In case anyone is wondering if you look South SouthEast you'll see the Star of Bethlehem aka the Christmas star. Last time it was visible in the sky was about 800 years ago.


It's too cloudy here.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 22, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> It's too cloudy here.


Too foggy here. Very cool for those of you that got to see it for yourself!! I did get to see Jupiter & Saturn a couple days ago and they were just a couple degrees separated. That was pretty darned cool to see.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 22, 2020)

I always feel like I have a good grasp on Fetal heart tracings when I do my yearly training. Then I transport one and forget everything.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 22, 2020)

Went to try and see the Bethlehem Star. Couldn't find it, turned on a Sky Tracker app, turned out Jupiter and Saturn had already dipped below the horizon relative to us and we missed it 😭

I know its not supposed to be as bright and spectacular still, but aren't they (the two planets) suppose to be still fairly close for a few more nights at least? Hopefully at least still manage a glimpse...


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 22, 2020)

I need to go last minute food shopping, get my vyvanse (ADHD is finally gonna get dealt with), get a few more gerbils, decorate, etc. 

So much to do.  So little time.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 22, 2020)

Dang. Bought something off of eBay. Since I'm on vacation with the fam in California for the next couple weeks, decided to have it shipped there... only for the order confirmation to say the expected delivery date is like 3 days after I fly back. Ooops. Shouldn't really be that surprised with the holiday shipping rush, but didn't think it'd be delayed quite that long. Oh well...

Email them asking to change the shipping address to my regular address. Aaaaand they said due to "security policies" they can't change the shipping address (even though I'm changing it to the same as my billing address...) and I can either let them deliver to the original address (then incur some extra costs and delays on my end having my folks re-mail it to me...) or I can cancel the whole order and re-order from scratch -_- 

Ugh


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 22, 2020)

Well.  I have an overnight sleep study tonight and it could last until 1600 tomorrow. 

Just found out they moved it up.  

Fingers crossed they can tell me why I'm always tired and have a tough time getting up in the morning no matter when I wake up.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 22, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Well.  I have an overnight sleep study tonight and it could last until 1600 tomorrow.
> 
> Just found out they moved it up.
> 
> Fingers crossed they can tell me why I'm always tired and have a tough time getting up in the morning no matter when I wake up.


A sleep study that lasts until 1600?


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 22, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> A sleep study that lasts until 1600?


I'm going tonight and then there's tomorrow too, They say it can, yeah.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 22, 2020)

Just did a COVID test. Mostly for peace of mind before I travel in a couple days, dont believe CA requires it, but since it was available for free might as well.

Self administered nasal swab, not quite tickle the brain, tho as I was sticking the swab up there, I remembered "NPA goes straight back not straight up" and angled the swab same way and it felt fine, no brain tickles lol. They said results should be available later today though I won't see my email till tomorrow's shift.

Then I go get my vaccine, fly back to LA to visit the family for a week, week and a half or so. 2-3 days before I fly back, get another nasal swab, fly back, wait 3 days, get yet another nasal swab to prove i didn't catch the Rona while on vacation, back to work, and hopefully get vaccine dose number 2 shortly thereafter...


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 22, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> NPA goes straight back not straight up


Good way to remember how to properly do the nasopharyngeal swab. I did like 9 of them on my last shift. All but one of them was positive. I've become VERY good at doing these...


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 23, 2020)

I slept well enough for them to get data last night.  They either saw something to indicate I need the day portion or didn't see something and need more data that indicates I need the day portion. The tech couldn't technically tell me,  but he was hinting at the former. 

Now I take like an hour nap in between 2 hour awake times and they monitor brain waves. 

I might have fallen asleep during the second nap.  Third nap coming soon. 

I feel like a lab rat.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 23, 2020)

I thought he was coming back in to tell me it's time for another nap, but he gave a lunch menu.  😄

I love lunch.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 23, 2020)

Nevermind. They don't have pot pie and replaced it with dumplings. And there's no baklava. 

I didn't know what dumplings were, but now I know they belong in a dump.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 24, 2020)

Got an interview coming up. The flight application is still pending, but this other department could be a fun change. Could have to experience what prolonged transport times are like for the first time ever. From what I heard there are 7 or so spots and twice as many applicants. I reckon a Bachelors degree, CCT, and years of high volume as an ALS provider should give me a good resume to show for myself.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 24, 2020)

Got my Holter monitor interpretation back. They told me what I already know, sometimes my heart beats fast and sometimes slow. At least we've determined it's sinus rhythm.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 24, 2020)

The Extraordinary form of the solemn high mass was filed like more than a week ago.  But one spot opened up.  Just need one more 🤞

They limit the church to 200 people at a time. 

I still haven't decorated or cleaned up my apartment yet.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2020)

I made a Shark Coochie for Christmas Eve schancking.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 24, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/6f6UjDv


Finished my budget tree


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 24, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> I made a Shark Coochie for Christmas Eve schancking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like reindeer meat on the right side there...Santa may not like that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Looks like reindeer meat on the right side there...Santa may not like that.



it’ll be gone by the time he gets here. I’ve got cookies and a straight up glenlivet waiting for him.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 24, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> it’ll be gone by the time he gets here. I’ve got cookies and a straight up glenlivet waiting for him.


A man with a plan!


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 24, 2020)

Ready for Santa...


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas to all of you stuck in a box, a station, or in a hospital tonight. Some one actually called in sick Xmas Eve, so here I am. Hope it's a good one!


----------



## Aprz (Dec 25, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I always feel like I have a good grasp on Fetal heart tracings when I do my yearly training. Then I transport one and forget everything.


VEAL CHOPS! VEAL CHOPS! VEAL CHOPS! BEEF CHOPS! PORK CHOPS! CHOP! SALAD! SALAD! Wait.. what was the acronym again?!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 25, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you stuck in a box, a station, or in a hospital tonight. Some one actually called in sick Xmas Eve, so here I am. Hope it's a good one!



Or stuck on a staffing pattern.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 25, 2020)

Aprz said:


> VEAL CHOPS! VEAL CHOPS! VEAL CHOPS! BEEF CHOPS! PORK CHOPS! CHOP! SALAD! SALAD! Wait.. what was the acronym again?!


VEALS CHOPE..._VEEEALS CHOOOOPE..._


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone!! 🎄🎁🎅


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 25, 2020)

Aprz said:


> VEAL CHOPS! VEAL CHOPS! VEAL CHOPS! BEEF CHOPS! PORK CHOPS! CHOP! SALAD! SALAD! Wait.. what was the acronym again?!


Yeah, but I'd actually have to remember how to decipher the fetal heart rhythm for the mnemonic to be useful. 

Then there is monitor quality versus print quality. I assume there is a difference, our EFM doesnt print.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 26, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Or stuck on a staffing pattern.


The bear always goes in dry.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 26, 2020)

Well other than my Dad and Uncle getting into a heated political debate, it was a rather nice Christmas. 

Def glad I was able to visit home, even tho virtually everything in LA is shut down anyway heh


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 26, 2020)

So how bad is it in Los Angeles?  Everything you hear in the news is doom and gloom, but I’m used to the whole holding the wall when it comes to waiting for beds in the ERs out there. That and the news always makes things out to be a lot worse than it is most of the time.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 26, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> The bear always goes in dry.



Capitative Cal must’ve slipped up because they released the holdover before I was snagged. Miraculously got off.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 26, 2020)

Just think...in less than a week, this century will be old enough to buy alcohol.

I'm really hoping 2021 doesn't look at 2020 and go, "Hold my beer."


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 26, 2020)

My wife bought me some videos for con ed.

“IV with D5w, 2 amps of bicarb, 5mg of epi IC and an esophageal airway. Transport immediately 51.”


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 27, 2020)

I got Shot #1 of the Pfizer series for covid-19 today. My left arm feels fine but every time I sneeze I can hear the Windows XP startup sound. Probably a coincidence. 

(really did get the jab though. Local hospital was doing them free for first responders. No side effects.)


----------



## Peak (Dec 28, 2020)

I forgot how much of a PITA flolan is.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 29, 2020)

I ordered a pizza (and jalapeno poppers) to my ambulance while staged at a SWAT standby yesterday and honestly, it's a high.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 29, 2020)

Tigger said:


> I ordered a pizza (and jalapeno poppers) to my ambulance while staged at a SWAT standby yesterday and honestly, it's a high.


I did that with Jimmy John's once.  Ordered it to the ambulance bay at a hospital.  Picked it up after dropping the patient off so I could eat it on the way to the pending call.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 29, 2020)

Aack, can't believe how fast time has gone. Already gotta go do my 72hr pre travel test so I dont hafta quarantine when I head back in a few days lol


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 29, 2020)

Tigger said:


> I ordered a pizza (and jalapeno poppers) to my ambulance while staged at a SWAT standby yesterday and honestly, it's a high.





PotatoMedic said:


> I did that with Jimmy John's once.  Ordered it to the ambulance bay at a hospital.  Picked it up after dropping the patient off so I could eat it on the way to the pending call.


Never ordered to the ambulance whilst staging, but I've definitely had a partner order pizza once or twice when we knew we had muti hour hold the wall waits (like at Harbor Psych ER... thats a guaranteed long wait no matter how quick the main ER is or isn't...)


----------



## Tigger (Dec 29, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> I did that with Jimmy John's once.  Ordered it to the ambulance bay at a hospital.  Picked it up after dropping the patient off so I could eat it on the way to the pending call.


That is impressive.

I also scheduled my vaccine during that standby and just got it, what a time.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 29, 2020)

Tigger said:


> That is impressive.
> 
> I also scheduled my vaccine during that standby and just got it, what a time.


Good oal private ems days.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 30, 2020)

Looks like I get to start 2021 with back-to-back force days, so thats cool.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 30, 2020)

My pre travel COVID test I did earlier today came back already, I am negative for COVID, woot


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 30, 2020)

Company has a bad roach problem and won't fix it.  No hot water at this station. No refrigerator at 2 stations until an employee brought one in.  

I'm getting emails off the clock I need to fix reports ASAP (they've kicked back basically every single one of my reports). Next shift I was going to fix them. 

Today I get here. They say I've got no partner. The owner says clock out and go home for a few hours and then come back. I drive half an hour to get here one way. 

I tell them about the reports I need to do.  They don't care.

Pretty fed up.


----------



## OceanBossMan263 (Dec 30, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Company has a bad roach problem and won't fix it.  No hot water at this station. No refrigerator at 2 stations until an employee brought one in.
> 
> I'm getting emails off the clock I need to fix reports ASAP (they've kicked back basically every single one of my reports). Next shift I was going to fix them.
> 
> ...


Private company or government agency? 

Building is unfit for occupancy. Call in the Building Department.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 30, 2020)

OceanBossMan263 said:


> Private company or government agency?
> 
> Building is unfit for occupancy. Call in the Building Department.



Private

OSHA got involved once at least.

At least the rusty bed frame got replaced.

They make us pay around 60$ for a single uniform shirt and for all our ambulance driver permits. Like 500$ worth.

We have no temperature controls and if it's hot we bake,  if it's cold,  we freeze. 

They just made a double basic unit take an A-fib pt who needed cardiac monitoring because the sup medic doesn't want to make the drive.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 30, 2020)

Oh and I guess the station building that is being rented or leased legally has to have insurance,  but doesn't.

They also will garnish wages for stuff if it breaks on your shift. 

You're guilty until proven innocent. 

One guy said he backed into the bay, like hit it and did minor damage to both vehicle and cheap mostly  metal building and they tried to get him to sign so they could take money,  but he said at least in Texas,  employers can't charge for company property damaged by company property. They didn't charge him.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 30, 2020)

Another guy said he hurt his shoulder on the job and filed a report the same day. 

We don't have workman's comp, but the company promises to "take care of their employees" themselves.

They wouldn't help him and said he could have hurt it elsewhere.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 30, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Another guy said he hurt his shoulder on the job and filed a report the same day.
> 
> We don't have workman's comp, but the company promises to "take care of their employees" themselves.
> 
> They wouldn't help him and said he could have hurt it elsewhere.


They don't have workers comp?  You might want to call the labour board about that one.

I would say get out of there asap.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 30, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> They don't have workers comp?  You might want to call the labour board about that one.
> 
> I would say get out of there asap.



It isn't required in Texas, but shows how cheap they are.

I'm trying to leave. But they pay well and I have bills. 

Making calls today and will be submitting more applications at home.

I turned down an Amazon gig (hasn't gotten the job yet but was getting close I think?) for this.

Hook, line and sinker.

This is the absolute worst place I've seen or heard about in my career.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 30, 2020)

Hate to say we told you so, but...


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 30, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Hate to say we told you so, but...



I honestly don't remember this?

But. Dude.  I miss AMR.

I was a dumb person. I was an idiot 

I believed them. They sold me on this place.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 30, 2020)

Does every newish EMT get T-boned like this from jobs until we learn not to be taken advantage of, or am I just extra boneheaded?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 30, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Does every newish EMT get T-boned like this from jobs until we learn not to be taken advantage of, or am I just extra boneheaded?


Nah... This is part for the course.


----------



## Peak (Dec 30, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Does every newish EMT get T-boned like this from jobs until we learn not to be taken advantage of, or am I just extra boneheaded?



Welcome to life


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 30, 2020)

Peak said:


> Welcome to life



Thanks.  I don't feel welcome.  Not at all.


----------



## Peak (Dec 30, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Thanks.  I don't feel welcome.  Not at all.



Adulthood : Life stages :: Bless your heart : Greetings


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 30, 2020)

Peak said:


> Adulthood : Life stages :: Bless your heart : Greetings



I'm definitely at the "Bless your heart" on just about everything


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 30, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Does every newish EMT get T-boned like this from jobs until we learn not to be taken advantage of, or am I just extra boneheaded?


please tell me it isn't Allegiance. lol. you said something about licenses and the first thing that popped in my mind was that absolutely worthless Dallas "ambulance drivers permit." Totally unnecessary bureaucracy. Very California of them.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 30, 2020)

fm_emt said:


> please tell me it isn't Allegiance. lol. you said something about licenses and the first thing that popped in my mind was that absolutely worthless Dallas "ambulance drivers permit." Totally unnecessary bureaucracy. Very California of them.



Naw. But I hear they're not great either.


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 30, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Naw. But I hear they're not great either.


They used to be an awesome place to work but when they became one with Guardian, there was not enough of a culture change and in my opinion, too many things slipped back into the old Guardian ways. Which was too bad because the original Allegiance areas were great. I have a lot of fond memories of a couple of the 911 areas that I worked in. But yeah, I guess things have changed a lot since I left. :/ 

Hang in there!


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm with a smoking non driver driver partner who has a "cold". I'm immunocompromised.  I asked if he could wear a mask and it's not even over his nose. And management says it's okay,  per him. 

My car almost got towed because there's not enough spots at work.

FML


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 30, 2020)

Oh and I asked my partner about gurney batteries and he said yes. We get on scene and there aren't any.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 30, 2020)

Is rats coming out of the engine bay a fix or a problem 🤔


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 30, 2020)

I had been heavily considering going back to our local AMR shop part time. County services just don't have the volume to keep skills up and I'm basically over working 24s. 

Then I see on facebook they now have badges and rank insignia. Pass, i'll just stick with my one IV start every 2 years.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 30, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Does every newish EMT get T-boned like this from jobs until we learn not to be taken advantage of, or am I just extra boneheaded?



yes.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 30, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I honestly don't remember this?
> 
> But. Dude. I miss AMR.
> 
> ...



I very clearly remember them telling you not to go there.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 30, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> I very clearly remember them telling you not to go there.



I'll have to go back and look and realize I did this to myself


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 30, 2020)

Late Christmas gift just arrived in the mail, my folks bought me that Leatherman Raptor I had been on the fence about buying lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 30, 2020)

My wife bought me a really nice Leatherman Wave.


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 30, 2020)

GMCmedic said:


> Then I see on facebook they now have badges and rank insignia. Pass, i'll just stick with my one IV start every 2 years.


definitely not a fan of that idea.

haven't seen any of their crews with that out here. mostly t-shirts. which honestly, is now my favorite EMS uniform ever. The newer shirts we had were great, you stayed cool, and if they got dirty it was easy as pie to just grab another one. I am no longer a fan of the button up class A/B type shirts after being somewhere that had really comfortable t-shirts. 

That's just like, my opinion, man.   

The current part time gig has 5.11 polos, and they're not bad, at least with our low call volume and generally pleasant Northern California weather. but I still prefer to look quite a bit different than the local law enforcement does.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 30, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Leatherman Raptor



Nerd


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 30, 2020)

And just like that my double tap. Turned into 3 force days and a immediate need OT day putting me on a 10 day work bender.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 30, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Nerd


🤓🤓


CALEMT said:


> And just like that my double tap. Turned into 3 force days and a immediate need OT day putting me on a 10 day work bender.


Yikes, hopefully will at least come with a nice paycheck at the end of it... how's the call volume on those? At least get a chance to sleep at night?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 30, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> how's the call volume on those? At least get a chance to sleep at night?



What call volume 😉


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 30, 2020)

fm_emt said:


> definitely not a fan of that idea.
> 
> haven't seen any of their crews with that out here. mostly t-shirts. which honestly, is now my favorite EMS uniform ever. The newer shirts we had were great, you stayed cool, and if they got dirty it was easy as pie to just grab another one. I am no longer a fan of the button up class A/B type shirts after being somewhere that had really comfortable t-shirts.
> 
> ...


I used to think tshirts were unprofessional.

Most of our local EMS in general are jerks (to patients). Ill take a passionate caregiver in a tshirt over a jerk in a polyester button down any day.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 30, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I honestly don't remember this?
> 
> But. Dude.  I miss AMR.
> 
> ...


You definitely had multiple. Call it a learning experience.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 30, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> You definitely had multiple. Call it a learning experience.



Consider myself learned 😭

But how do you actually find a good place?  These seem mediocre at best and terrible awful at worst


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 30, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Consider myself learned 😭
> 
> But how do you actually find a good place?  These seem mediocre at best and terrible awful at worst


Keep looking.  Talk to the field employees, and talk to people that used to work there.  Take everything you hear with a grain of salt.


----------



## Peak (Dec 30, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> But how do you actually find a good place?  These seem mediocre at best and terrible awful at worst



The best programs are the ones that rarely have openings.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 30, 2020)

Talk up crews from other companies/services/agencies/departments (any other applicable terms?) Usually at the hospitals while waiting on beds, can start to get a guage for which crews from which employer have better morale on average.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 31, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> And just like that my double tap. Turned into 3 force days and a immediate need OT day putting me on a 10 day work bender.


Did Forcey the Bear give you any lube for Christmas?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 31, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Did Forcey the Bear give you any lube for Christmas?



Nope, somehow got off on Christmas.


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 31, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Does every newish EMT get T-boned like this from jobs until we learn not to be taken advantage of, or am I just extra boneheaded?


Yup it’s par for the course. We will give advice to those who ask when we talk with them, but in the end it’s that person’s choice what to do. Can’t count how many times I’ve watched new EMTs and paramedics make similar mistakes.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 31, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Consider myself learned 😭
> 
> But how do you actually find a good place?  These seem mediocre at best and terrible awful at worst


Finish your paramedic program. This is first and foremost the most important part.

Make a detailed list of the things that are important to you.
Base pay. Retirement. Shift schedules. Promotional opportunities. Education. Special teams. Geographical area. Work/life balance. Protocols. Hunting and fishing. Whatever the “Must Haves” are for you.

Go back through this forum and look for the “best places to work” threads. Examine them carefully. Schedule ride alongs and interview the hiring folks. Ask every question that you can think of. You have to want to work there. Be careful of any agency that oversells the job.

Apply at the agencies the meet YOUR requirements.

Understand that you may not be a fit at the place you want to be. Understand that the job you want may not be in your backyard.

Know that “come back and reapply after you have some experience“ isn’t a dismissal out of hand, but an invitation to impove your professional skill set.  We would often tell this to the less mature applicants, and after a year or two, they would reapply as much stronger candidates.


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 31, 2020)

My COVID-19 test came back negative and I finally got my work uniform. Only missed two days of work.




DragonClaw said:


> not to be taken advantage of



Rule 1 with any job, your employer doesn’t give a **** about you. You’re a tool and a very replaceable one at that. All they care about is making money. You can work your tail off and be best employee there but you can be fired at any moment for no reason at all. Thank you at will employment. All any of us can do is keep our heads down and not draw attention to ourselves.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 31, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> My COVID-19 test came back negative and I finally got my work uniform. Only missed two days of work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or work hard and have value in your self and work and eventually find a place that deserves you as much as you deserve them.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 31, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> Consider myself learned 😭
> 
> But how do you actually find a good place?  These seem mediocre at best and terrible awful at worst


Talking to current and former employees. You're in Texas, you have some damn good agencies there. If people tell you to absolutely do not go somewhere as was the case here, listen. If you're told its a good resume builder, but not a career department then that's different. Be prepared for some headaches, but short term it may be ok depending on your threshold. The places everyone want aren't usually a secret. As was already said, those are going to be competitive with lower turnover.

Know what you want from an employer. You've already been given a good list in that regard. Figure out what places match those wants and build your resume to try to stand out. Experience, degree, CCP/FPC, instructor certs.


----------



## DragonClaw (Dec 31, 2020)

StCEMT said:


> Talking to current and former employees. You're in Texas, you have some damn good agencies there. If people tell you to absolutely do not go somewhere as was the case here, listen. If you're told its a good resume builder, but not a career department then that's different. Be prepared for some headaches, but short term it may be ok depending on your threshold. The places everyone want aren't usually a secret. As was already said, those are going to be competitive with lower turnover.
> 
> Know what you want from an employer. You've already been given a good list in that regard. Figure out what places match those wants and build your resume to try to stand out. Experience, degree, CCP/FPC, instructor certs.



I don't think I mentioned by name the place I'm at now.  So that's why I'm confused. 

I hadn't really known much about it,  but a classmate at school told me they were hiring after I lost the job at creek. 

This place is far worse than described and that I can imagine.


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Dec 31, 2020)

DragonClaw said:


> I don't think I mentioned by name the place I'm at now.  So that's why I'm confused.
> 
> I hadn't really known much about it,  but a classmate at school told me they were hiring after I lost the job at creek.
> 
> This place is far worse than described and that I can imagine.


I'm sure I'll get the blow torch from everyone here but, the best places to work have a union. Preferably a red sticker you can put on your car kinda union. You are young and you need to plan for your future now. You want to a place that pays well and offers not only benefits but some sort of retirement program. I spent the first half of my 30+ year career in the private sector and worked with some amazing people. Many of them are still there with no hope of any kind of decent life after EMS. Shiny new rigs and great uniform policies and sign on bonus offers make things look desirable but it's all about finding someplace that will let you enjoy a life after you can't work the bus anymore. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## E tank (Dec 31, 2020)

KingCountyMedic said:


> I'm sure I'll get the blow torch from everyone here but, the best places to work have a union. Preferably a red sticker you can put on your car kinda union. You are young and you need to plan for your future now. You want to a place that pays well and offers not only benefits but some sort of retirement program. I spent the first half of my 30+ year career in the private sector and worked with some amazing people. Many of them are still there with no hope of any kind of decent life after EMS. Shiny new rigs and great uniform policies and sign on bonus offers make things look desirable but it's all about finding someplace that will let you enjoy a life after you can't work the bus anymore. Just my 2 cents.


I'd say that there are a ton of people on this board that are in their 20's...If they started to plow money into just an IRA right now (whatever "plowing" is to them) they wouldn't have to worry about life after EMS. Throw in even a modest 401k or 403b and union or no....there's your retirement. Someone said Einstein said the most powerful force in the universe is compound interest and if you make a meaningful start in your 20's, stick to guns that don't approach 4 figures and drive an 'ok' pickup....you don't need a union.


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 31, 2020)

I’d love to start an IWW chapter (I’m a member of the IWW and I know people who are willing to help me set one up) at my work but when I bring it up in euphemistic terms everyone is too worried about getting fired.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 31, 2020)

E tank said:


> I'd say that there are a ton of people on this board that are in their 20's...If they started to plow money into just an IRA right now



I'm 26 now. Started my 457 when I was 24/25 it'll pay in dividends by the time I retire.


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 31, 2020)

KingCountyMedic said:


> I'm sure I'll get the blow torch from everyone here but, the best places to work have a union. Preferably a red sticker you can put on your car kinda union. You are young and you need to plan for your future now. You want to a place that pays well and offers not only benefits but some sort of retirement program. I spent the first half of my 30+ year career in the private sector and worked with some amazing people. Many of them are still there with no hope of any kind of decent life after EMS. Shiny new rigs and great uniform policies and sign on bonus offers make things look desirable but it's all about finding someplace that will let you enjoy a life after you can't work the bus anymore. Just my 2 cents.


This. Why do you think Fire is so desirable these days, it's the retirement, you can't beat it, not to mention an actual promotional ladder beyond field supervisor, protection from management. It's all going away though, many cities are looking to cut costs, starting with safety pensions. In SoCal alone there are 3 cities that started FD's with no CalPERS, straight 401k, and no union.


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 31, 2020)

Apart from a few unions, unions and unionization has been getting weaker and slowing down since Regan.


----------



## E tank (Dec 31, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I'm 26 now. Started my 457 when I was 24/25 it'll pay in dividends by the time I retire.


Come as close as you can to maxing out your contributions. The payoff there (as opposed to a 401k) is that you're not assessed any penalty if you take money out before you're 59 and a half like the 401K. Really nice deal for "early" retirement.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 31, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> Rule 1 with any job, your employer doesn’t give a **** about you. You’re a tool and a very replaceable one at that. All they care about is making money. You can work your tail off and be best employee there but you can be fired at any moment for no reason at all. Thank you at will employment. All any of us can do is keep our heads down and not draw attention to ourselves.



painting all employers with that broad brush is 100% inaccurate. If you feel that way about your employer, there’s big problems there.


----------



## cruiseforever (Dec 31, 2020)

I have a DVR question.  A couple of months ago I got hooked on the show Yellowstone.  It was a marathon weekend, all the seasons were on.  I set the DVR to record them.  It recorded episodes 1-4 on season one.  All the episodes for seasons 2 and 3.

Christmas weekend was another marathon.  DVR was set, I got all of season 1, just one episode of season 2, and all of season 3.  Just wondering if anyone else has noticed episodes that have been recorded
 and then losing them?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 31, 2020)

KingCountyMedic said:


> I'm sure I'll get the blow torch from everyone here but, the best places to work have a union. Preferably a red sticker you can put on your car kinda union. You are young and you need to plan for your future now. You want to a place that pays well and offers not only benefits but some sort of retirement program. I spent the first half of my 30+ year career in the private sector and worked with some amazing people. Many of them are still there with no hope of any kind of decent life after EMS. Shiny new rigs and great uniform policies and sign on bonus offers make things look desirable but it's all about finding someplace that will let you enjoy a life after you can't work the bus anymore. Just my 2 cents.



The basic thought behind this is100% true. I’m not anti union, but just sticking an IAFF logo on your back window doesn’t fix all the problems.


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 31, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> painting all employers with that broad brush is 100% inaccurate. If you feel that way about your employer, there’s big problems there.


I feel that way about every employer I’ve had and it’s been true. Granted most of my jobs have been entry level minimum wage jobs, but still.

unrelated: I hate that just about every ambulance I’ve been in I’m stuck in the back the entire shift because I’m too short to drive.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 31, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> I feel that way about every employer I’ve had and it’s been true. Granted most of my jobs have been entry level minimum wage jobs, but still.
> 
> unrelated: I hate that just about every ambulance I’ve been in I’m stuck in the back the entire shift because I’m too short to drive.



thats unfortunate. (The job part, not the short part, but I guess that sucks too)

There really are amazing places to work. You just have to search for them, and be the kind of person they want.


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 31, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> thats unfortunate. (The job part, not the short part, but I guess that sucks too)
> 
> There really are amazing places to work. You just have to search for them, and be the kind of person they want.


I’m not saying that all jobs are bad, I’m saying that employers don’t have your best interest first. I don’t mean your ODS I’m talking about management, the ones who only see the bottom line, not the people.

In regards to the height thing, are EMTs who are under like 5’3” rare?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 31, 2020)

Fezman92 said:


> I’ve been in I’m stuck in the back the entire shift because I’m too short to drive.



Laughs in paramedic...


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 31, 2020)

?


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 31, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> with no CalPERS, straight 401k, and no union.


How is that even possible in California and with the IAFF? :O


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 31, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> There really are amazing places to work. You just have to search for them, and be the kind of person they want.


This is very true! Some awesome places out there. The agency I had to leave when I moved back to California was a really fun place to work. I loved working there and looked forward to coming to work every day. 

You never know - you and another employee or two might click and together will help make the place a good place to be. The people can make all the difference sometimes.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 1, 2021)

America looses when Alabama wins. Same goes for Clemson and Ohio State.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 1, 2021)

I just made a batch of wings in the air fryer. Damn. Tossed in butter and Old Bay hot sauce.

I've got a new favorite.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 1, 2021)

171,171 calls for 2020:
-142,609 medical calls
-17,544 fires, other
-6,451 public assists
-2,377 hazmats 
-1,653 veg fires
-835 structure fires


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 1, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> 171,171 calls for 2020:
> -142,609 medical calls
> -17,544 fires, other
> -6,451 public assists
> ...


83% EMS runs. Sounds about right


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 2, 2021)

After a 2355 "I can't pee and the facility waited all day to call" that rudely awakened me from my nap of 8 hours, we finally got to the ED. A quick scope of the snack room,  post call,  showed a good selection.  One uncrustable and cheese stick in the pocket and I'm good.  Tragedy struck and I couldn't find my cheese stick. Partner didn't see it either.

I was beside myself with sorrow and agony.

Then I used my trusty Streamlight Stylus Pro (R) and then saw my cheese stick on the floor of the truck.  Slipped out of my pocket.

TYFYS Streamlight. I'll snack well tonight.

(Post is in jest, tongue in cheek, BTW. Inspired by true events)


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 2, 2021)

Pan seared the last deer tenderloin I had in Irish butter and rosemary. Sadly this hunting season wasn't as productive as hoped with work and all. Colorado is looking like next years trip though.


----------



## E tank (Jan 2, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I just made a batch of wings in the air fryer. Damn. Tossed in butter and Old Bay hot sauce.
> 
> I've got a new favorite.


post that recipe...just got one for Christmas


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 2, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Pan seared the last deer tenderloin I had in Irish butter and rosemary. Sadly this hunting season wasn't as productive as hoped with work and all. Colorado is looking like next years trip though.


Yep. Ive nearly eaten all of this years doe. Nothing left but grind and roast from last yeats buck. 

Ive got a hog hunt in a couple weeks so that should supplement well.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 2, 2021)

Guess I can start the new year by finally adding CCP-C to the title on my flight suit.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jan 2, 2021)

I need to get a blanket for my work bag. I’ve been stuck posting for the past 2 hours or so and even with the heat on I’m freezing. It’s 39 out.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 3, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Yep. Ive nearly eaten all of this years doe. Nothing left but grind and roast from last yeats buck.
> 
> Ive got a hog hunt in a couple weeks so that should supplement well.


Probably gonna do a hog hunt in GA later this year. Never have done that before.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 3, 2021)

Celebrated 6 months of dating with my boyfriend.  Hopefully it won't be too long until we're in a good spot to be engaged. Ups and downs sure,  but we've both been putting energy into being better for ourselves, each other,  and as providers and just in general.

Having a frustrating time with a used laptop he bought from Bookface locally. 

Does anyone have experience with gateway not found issues? It could be my home network. Normal Google and troubleshooting isn't working. 

Is there a way to choose between if it connects to my Wifi's 2.4 or 5 mhz channel?

School should start in a few weeks.  We're not sure when. 

Got on Vyvanse. Took it once as a trial run after the sleep study. Got super OCD and like motivated or something? and cleaned everything. 

Sleep study completed. Waiting on results. My drug test came back squeaky clean. Of course. 

While on vacation,  for the first time in my life,  had sleep paralysis. That was absolutely terrifying. Of course that was after the study and when they asked if I'd had it before,  I said no.

I'm slowly getting on top of bills. Paying down my credit cards. Feels good to see some progress. 

Looking for other jobs still. 

Busy as a bee over here.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 3, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Having a frustrating time with a used laptop he bought from Bookface locally.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with gateway not found issues? It could be my home network. Normal Google and troubleshooting isn't working.
> 
> Is there a way to choose between if it connects to my Wifi's 2.4 or 5 mhz channel?


Most of the time that I've seen that gateway not found issue is when the internet cable is plugged into the wrong port on the router.  Other times it is because DHCP is misconfigured in the router.

Your 5.7GHz SSID should have the 5 appended on to the end of it...connect to that one.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 4, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Most of the time that I've seen that gateway not found issue is when the internet cable is plugged into the wrong port on the router.  Other times it is because DHCP is misconfigured in the router.
> 
> Your 5.7GHz SSID should have the 5 appended on to the end of it...connect to that one.


this used to be the case but a lot of newer equipment shares the SSID for both 2.4ghz and 5ghz and does not separate them. best practice is for the client to pick. there's also stuff like channel width to deal with as well. 

we need lots more information though.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 4, 2021)

Had my last day on the truck, went skiing, and am now running errands...18 week municipal fire academy starts tomorrow. First time I won’t be working 24s/48s since 2013.


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 4, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Had my last day on the truck, went skiing, and am now running errands...18 week municipal fire academy starts tomorrow. First time I won’t be working 24s/48s since 2013.


Welcome to the dark side. Good luck in the academy.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 4, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> Welcome to the dark side. Good luck in the academy.


Been working for an FD for the last two years, seems like it’s time to I dunno, do fire things.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 4, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Been working for an FD for the last two years, seems like it’s time to I dunno, do fire things.



We'll teach you the secret handshake once you graduate the academy.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 4, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> Welcome to the dark side.


We have cookies..


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 4, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> We'll teach you the secret handshake once you graduate the academy.



don’t fall for it. It’s a trap.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 4, 2021)

Why are  _paid _volunteer firefighters a thing.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 5, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> We'll teach you the secret handshake once you graduate the academy.


Judging by some of the ones I've met that handshake is just dropping their hand down each other's pants. But exhibit A for me also has a "brotherhood" tattoo as well as POV lights and computer so.....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 5, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Why are  _paid _volunteer firefighters a thing.


Lots of reasons...most which have to do with money.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 5, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Why are _paid _volunteer firefighters a thing.


Recruitment and retention. Some states require reimbursement for clothing allowance, etc.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 5, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Judging by some of the ones I've met that handshake is just dropping their hand down each other's pants. But exhibit A for me also has a "brotherhood" tattoo as well as POV lights and computer so.....



So that’s how they roll in the Midwest. Interesting.


----------



## OceanBossMan263 (Jan 5, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Lots of reasons...most which have to do with money.


Yup. Places want part timers around for a smaller stipend than a full paid force. Sometimes a minimal crew or just drivers. Sometimes the call volume doesn't justify having someone 24/7 but it is beneficial during certain hours.

Paid EMS responders are a regular thing near me. Many fire districts utilize either per diem or full time staff for at least daytime weekday hours


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 5, 2021)

Well. I finally took the "A job interview goes both ways" to heart.

I want to showcase my skills and interests, passion, but as well as my drive and expectations. 

I got,  not aggressive,  per se, but forward in my questions and clear.  

Not great PCR software,  use of tablets (I don't like tablets), but every truck does have a monitor at least here. 

They say they'll work with school. 

No paid CE or recert help, no school reimbursement. 

No stations. 15-16 hour shifts are standard. 

Pay is more than a 2$ cut unless they ante up current pay.  About 2 year old company from prior experience where they sold out to Acadian, but they only now started annual performance reviews. 

They said I was very impressed with me and how professional I was.

Uniform seems reasonable,  but no stipend.

 No guarantee of getting 911. 

At least there's no non competition agreement,  they want disclosure.

No 401K.

At least they have workman's comp. 

But they seemed very happy how well I spoke, my questions and engagement and honesty.

But they haven't sold me.  

Time to submit more applications.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 5, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Well. I finally took the "A job interview goes both ways" to heart.
> 
> I want to showcase my skills and interests, passion, but as well as my drive and expectations.
> 
> ...



Everything about that job sounds terrible.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 5, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Everything about that job sounds terrible.



Yet everything except pay is probably better than where I'm at


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 5, 2021)

That's why I'm really not all that interested,  to be honest.  I'm going to keep looking


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 5, 2021)

One red flag was the supervisor during the interview when it came to pay talks.  "There's no correlation between pay and quality of work"

Me in my head "Well,  paying high doesn't guarantee the best,  but paying low just about guarantees the worst" (compounds with experience as well)


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 5, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> One red flag was the supervisor during the interview when it came to pay talks.  "There's no correlation between pay and quality of work"
> 
> Me in my head "Well,  paying high doesn't guarantee the best,  but paying low just about guarantees the worst" (compounds with experience as well)


You’re not wrong. Definitely hold out for something better. Jumping from one bad situation to another one isn’t a wise move. You’ll not be happy there and it’s better to not have multiple companies in a short period of time. Raises too many red flags with the good companies.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 5, 2021)

luke_31 said:


> You’re not wrong. Definitely hold out for something better. Jumping from one bad situation to another one isn’t a wise move. You’ll not be happy there and it’s better to not have multiple companies in a short period of time. Raises too many red flags with the good companies.


Amen (and awomen 😂)


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 5, 2021)

Last shift, I took a nice lady to get Staples out of her head.  She was like 78.

I was told she'd had a Glioma. Wasn't sure what was. SNF said a tumor was removed. 

Lady had right side deficits, slurred speech, AOX3, scared and stressed about being alone and with the disabilities she had.  She was very weak. 

I'd held her hand for most of the trip, talked to her.  Even got her sister on my phone because she was worried about her sister. We prayed together. She didn't even know where she lived or some stuff,  so it was kind of hard to get to know her more.  

The doctor who did her craniotomy took out her Staples. I asked about what kind of surgery it was and he said it was cancer. Specifically a glioblastoma and brain cancer rarely metastasises, so they don't usually stage it. 

She still needs radiation for what's left or something.

Was wiring the report on it

Did some research on it,  and in the age range of like 55-65, she's got less than 6% chance of living 5 years. And add a decade or so to that for her age? 



I hate things like this.  Sweet lady.  She was just doing her best. 

She says she liked to read,  but she couldn't remember exactly what. 

I'm sent her an easy looking paint by number to the SNF, she said she'd love to paint. She could use something fun and to lift her spirits. 

I just hope I don't like get in trouble for it?


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 5, 2021)

A hospital job may not be a bad place to start looking. Ive come across a few that have some sweet education benefits and you will have your retirement and good insurance. It's not my preferred place to be a B or P, but I would absolutely take that over your current set up.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 5, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> A hospital job may not be a bad place to start looking. Ive come across a few that have some sweet education benefits and you will have your retirement and good insurance. It's not my preferred place to be a B or P, but I would absolutely take that over your current set up.



I've been looking at those too. I love the ambulance though 😭


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 5, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> 'm sent her an easy looking paint by number to the SNF, she said she'd love to paint. She could use something fun and to lift her spirits.
> 
> I just hope I don't like get in trouble for it?



I love stuff like this.

A year or so ago I went to an assisted living facility for a fall. It turned out to be BLS, but I was dispatched as the medic and got there first. She was a sweet old lady that tripped and fell, hitting her head on the dresser. She needed a couple of stitches to close the wound and as I was waiting for the BLS crew, I was teasing her saying that the next time I saw her I wanted to dance to the big band stuff she was listening to. I wound up going back to see her a week or so later and I brought a plant. We sat and drank tea for a bit and chatted ... and every time I went into that ALF or the attached SNF, all those people knew I was the paramedic that brought Doris a plant and stopped by for tea. Nobody ever visited her and a 5 dollar plant and a visit from a fat, old medic made her tear up.  It made my day. And hers.

That's the good stuff we do. If you can take time out to do something nice, it'll keep you connected with why this job is important. Well done.

And why would you get in trouble for that? If anyone gives you grief about it... tell 'em to pound sand.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 5, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I love stuff like this.
> 
> A year or so ago I went to an assisted living facility for a fall. It turned out to be BLS, but I was dispatched as the medic and got there first. She was a sweet old lady that tripped and fell, hitting her head on the dresser. She needed a couple of stitches to close the wound and as I was waiting for the BLS crew, I was teasing her saying that the next time I saw her I wanted to dance to the big band stuff she was listening to. I wound up going back to see her a week or so later and I brought a plant. We sat and drank tea for a bit and chatted ... and every time I went into that ALF or the attached SNF, all those people knew I was the paramedic that brought Doris a plant and stopped by for tea. Nobody ever visited her and a 5 dollar plant and a visit from a fat, old medic made her tear up.  It made my day. And hers.
> 
> ...



Cause like.  Trying to influence pts while I'm working for a private company or something? Bribery?

It was like 10$ for the kit. I went looking for one that looked easy, cause her motor control isn't great. 

I like to see if my pt is Christian, if they're catholic I pray the rosary with them. If not,  regular prayer. 

I do my best to be a good EMT, and I do care. I just wish I could do more.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 5, 2021)

Psychiatrist recommended a sleep study, which I am on board with, and she floated applying for disability, which I will have to think about.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 5, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Cause like.  Trying to influence pts while I'm working for a private company or something? Bribery?
> 
> It was like 10$ for the kit. I went looking for one that looked easy, cause her motor control isn't great.
> 
> ...



I'm not very religious. (I'm a recovering catholic) but I've prayed with plenty of patients. I hold a lot of hands and I always try to do something to make sure they remember our service. It's not hard to be outstanding. 

I've always been a fan of providing amazing customer service if you have the opportunity. Obviously, the focus changes on critical patients, but when I can, I try to live the Scott Gross lifestyle, believing that "people want to play..." If you want a great read, I recommend one of his books. It should be required for every EMT, along with Thom ****'s "People Care". 






						Positively Outrageous Service: Gross, T. Scott: 9780446394680: Amazon.com: Books
					

Positively Outrageous Service [Gross, T. Scott] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Positively Outrageous Service



					www.amazon.com


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 5, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I'm not very religious. (I'm a recovering catholic) but I've prayed with plenty of patients. I hold a lot of hands and I always try to do something to make sure they remember our service. It's not hard to be outstanding.
> 
> I've always been a fan of providing amazing customer service if you have the opportunity. Obviously, the focus changes on critical patients, but when I can, I try to live the Scott Gross lifestyle, believing that "people want to play..." If you want a great read, I recommend one of his books. It should be required for every EMT, along with Thom ****'s "People Care".
> 
> ...



Does that mean you're returning to Catholicism?

There was one transport we had,  I was in the back. The family only spoke Spanish. The husband was not that old,  but was dying. I think it was a stroke that just did him in.  He was stable enough to make it home,  but he was not long for this world. 

The wife had been crying a lot and was upset, I had her in the captain's chair. 

I prefer to be on the bench next to my pt with the monitor to my left. When I've got pts that are pretty healthy, I'll turn off the monitor between vitals to save battery.  With hospice pts, I keep it on.  We're not required to take vitals for DNR, but I do. I guess I just want to know how they're doing with some numbers. I know not to treat the monitor, but if my pt codes, I don't want to be asked how they were before (for QC/QI, EMS stuff or even,  if the family asks, etc), and just give them an "Uhhhhh", cause I never once checked. Even if they have a DNR, they still deserve to be monitored and looked after. 

I saw on the sheet he was catholic,  so I asked her in Spanish if she was.  My Spanish is so so.  I can pronounce things pretty well.  Vocabulary is so so,  I'm conversational, but it is sometimes rough. I can crack a few jokes. She said she was,  so I pulled my rosary out of my pocket. 

After my brother died,  the church ladies made one with his name on it.  I keep it on me always. I always worry about breaking it,  losing it, etc,  but I like to keep it close. 

I gave it to her,  much to my worry about it,  maybe the object itself holds more value than it should.  It's just a thing. Right?

But,  she was very happy to have it for a bit.  She immediately started praying the rosary rapidly. I don't know the prayers in Spanish by heart,  but I knew the words she was saying and what prayer it was. 

She looked better,  more energetic,  and more calm. 

She prayed with it during the ride. She was grateful for it. 

Even if I can only bring a small bit of comfort and humanity for a short trip, I'll do it. And I think if people think they're above that,  (not saying everyone should have a rosary, but do what you can in your own way for the patients and family), then they don't belong on my truck or any truck or in the uniform.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 5, 2021)

Seirende said:


> Psychiatrist recommended a sleep study, which I am on board with, and she floated applying for disability, which I will have to think about.



Still waiting on my results, and, boy, do clocks and calendars call me every 5 seconds.  

I think it's worth the try. 

Results pending.


----------



## Peak (Jan 5, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> At least there's no non competition agreement,  they want disclosure.



There is zero reason for EMS line staff to ever have a non-compete.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 5, 2021)

Peak said:


> There is zero reason for EMS line staff to ever have a non-compete.



Oh. 

My current job will can you if you get another IFT job. Not a 911 job though. 

But the owner hates the owner of the company like 6 employees are fixing to quit to go to.  They do IFT and 911 in another county. Some dude had written a contract for my current employer because a certain area , or city liked the dude. But then the dude went to the other company and had the contract rewritten with the new service and not mine.  This was years ago. 

It's so political and stupid. The sup said he wouldn't enforce it as long as you show up for your shifts.

But the owner is a real turd.


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 5, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> America looses when Alabama wins. Same goes for Clemson and Ohio State.


Excuse you! Roll Damn Tide!


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 5, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Been working for an FD for the last two years, seems like it’s time to I dunno, do fire things.


Psssh, you know what they say "if you ain't suppression, you ain't s**t"


----------



## Tigger (Jan 5, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> Psssh, you know what they say "if you ain't suppression, you ain't s**t"


Haha.

I got my cred from being on the real medic. My truck ran more calls last year than the other medic and two out of three of the engines _combined_. Should admin work on this discrepancy? Yea...but I won't hold my breath. If you can't beat em join em.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 6, 2021)

This is gonna be me tomorrow:


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 6, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I've been looking at those too. I love the ambulance though 😭


There's something to be said about quality of life though. Yea, you will likely be more restricted in an ED, but you will have some fantastic learning opportunities. I love being on an ambulance too, but not at the cost of working for the type of place that doesnt provide things that should be standard. Get out of the dumpster fire, finish school, and apply to a decent place. Ambulances and EMS will not be going anywhere. I promise you arent going to miss your chance to do this job, there is no shortage of opportunity.


----------



## Peak (Jan 6, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I've been looking at those too. I love the ambulance though 😭



I encourage you to consider how often you see a sick patient in a day. When I was in the fire service I saw maybe one clinically sick patient per shift, certainly in a high acuity ED you will see much more. It is hard giving up the bus, but the ED really can be a great learning (and pay) opportunity.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 6, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> There's something to be said about quality of life though. Yea, you will likely be more restricted in an ED, but you will have some fantastic learning opportunities. I love being on an ambulance too, but not at the cost of working for the type of place that doesnt provide things that should be standard. Get out of the dumpster fire, finish school, and apply to a decent place. Ambulances and EMS will not be going anywhere. I promise you arent going to miss your chance to do this job, there is no shortage of opportunity.



I'm sure I will have a ton more access to doctors and nurses and get new skills,  but I'm afraid of being an over/underpaid CNA.

I'll learn a lot of meds and how certain conditions worsen or heal over time.  Results of good and bad care on the truck.

Etc

I'm sure it's quite interesting, it's just hard to step off the ambulance and not feel like you've betrayed the patch or something


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 6, 2021)

When it's you and your good trustworthy awesome ride or die partner partner vs dispatch and the world and the stupidity of humanity,  it's great times.  Nothing like scarfing down your cold fast food and hope you don't pay for that taco bell.... twice....  on the way to the next call as you crack jokes and you both threaten to crash the ambulance if you get one more whale sized Bari.

And then once you clear the call,  you go for a snack from the EMS room and see the firemen not only helped themselves to EMS grants, but all the good food.  

It's 0247 and you startle awake and lose all orientation,  you could be someone else 20 years ago in Pangea for all you know.  

Exchange some dank memes. 

Finally,  a decent call with a pleasant walkie talkie. 

The ambulance likes to turn off the AC when you apply too much gas,  like going on a flyover, but that's okay. It's always hot anyway. 

...Like how can you just not love it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 6, 2021)

That after shift waffle house and even if that shift was rough and you got hammered by dispatch,  you still had a **** eating grin as you washed the truck and tagged your partner with the hose for old times sake.

Recall the time he pranked you into thinking y'all were locked out of the truck on a long distance outside of an IHOP 200 miles from base, the one where you dropped the GREEN (he says it's yellow), sacred canned Gatorade outside and gave a wail as you realize it's got an  arterial level pressure leak and half the can is gone before you even reach it.

You text Kevin in dispatch, the true Benevolent king and tell him about Amy's trash dispatching and try to convince him that becoming a nurse is overrated and the dark side.  Yet,  you want to see him out here.  If there was such a thing as a good nurse,  he'd be the one. 

You can get rough calls,  but it doesn't damper your spirits. You've got it going on. Job isn't perfect, but it's good. Life is good.  And you don't mind coming back to do it all again the next day. 

Think about how when you were stuck doing paperwork late at 0300 and when 30 LP15s came to life eerily and like they were possessed. Entertaining,  but it's still not okay they even turn themselves on. Pretty sure that's illegal somehow. 

And to step off that truck thinking you'll not be back for a bit? That hurts me in ways I can't put into words. 

Every time I'd hear a Siren approaching the ED, I'd know I should be there and not here. 

Every time I saw a crew having a good time after a call,  I would know what I'm missing. 

When you see a critical pt brought in and know that crew made the difference, I'd wanted to have been on that scene. 

True,  I don't get all that where I'm at now.  But it's like giving up what pride in my job I've got.  The last bit I've got. Feels like I gotta hold on,  not let go.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm sure with any good job you get comfortable with and know your people it's gonna be just fine. 

But it seems _wrong_ to just leave and promise you'll be back when in actuality, there are no guarantees.  Feels like saying goodbye.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 6, 2021)

Okay I'm 11/10 sentimental for the good times. Yeah. But.  Doesn't change that I feel like that.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 6, 2021)

I've been off the ambulance for a very long time and I still pine for those olden days of yore and lore. Being an ED RN has made me learn and grow in many ways. Back in my days on the ambulance, I did a LOT of interfacility transports between hospitals and a LOT of scene calls so I did get to see a LOT of really sick people. That being said, I've seen and managed many more _sick_ people as an ED RN than I did on the ambulance. There are a few things that I cannot do (by policy more than anything really) now that I previously could do back then, but on the whole, I do really like my job now. 

I'm still highly considering going back to the ambulance but primarily as a CCT-RN. As this pandemic (hopefully) subsides in the coming months, I'll do it _maybe _as a PRN/casual in that role. I do like my "day" job too much (and the pay/bennies) to quit that.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 6, 2021)

Darn if I don't miss the best partner I ever had.


Akulahawk said:


> I've been off the ambulance for a very long time and I still pine for those olden days of yore and lore. Being an ED RN has made me learn and grow in many ways. Back in my days on the ambulance, I did a LOT of interfacility transports between hospitals and a LOT of scene calls so I did get to see a LOT of really sick people. That being said, I've seen and managed many more _sick_ people as an ED RN than I did on the ambulance. There are a few things that I cannot do (by policy more than anything really) now that I previously could do back then, but on the whole, I do really like my job now.
> 
> I'm still highly considering going back to the ambulance but primarily as a CCT-RN. As this pandemic (hopefully) subsides in the coming months, I'll do it _maybe _as a PRN/casual in that role. I do like my "day" job too much (and the pay/bennies) to quit that.



See? The yearning for the box, it never ends.  You can take the medic from the box,  but you can never take the box from the medic.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 6, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Okay I'm 11/10 sentimental for the good times. Yeah. But.  Doesn't change that I feel like that.



You've been working in EMS for like 10 minutes...


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 6, 2021)

Maybe I'm lazy, I don't miss the ambulance at all. 

5 figure raise, when the weather is bad nobody expects me to work, when the weather is good I do maybe 1 or 2 flights on average, verly little EMS Dogma to deal with, management actually cares about safety. 

No, I don't miss it at all.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 6, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> You've been working in EMS for like 10 minutes...


And?


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 6, 2021)

I dunno....trying to rush to eat or being in the back of an oven all day are definitely not things about my job that I love. And don't look at it as betraying the patch. Its just a job. It doesn't come before your own priorities in life.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 6, 2021)

And logged off of Facebook for a while.  Acquaintances I have are not the smartest and I don't need that group think in my life.  I'll miss updates from a few things, but for the most part I think this is one of the healthiest decisions I've made in a long time for my mental health.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 7, 2021)

Called a stroke alert on someone who was only having cognitive issues, no physical deficits. Turns out it was right. God those subtler strokes are tricky, but it sure feels satisfying when its right. Especially when its the hospital you've worked hard at building relationships and reputations with over the years.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 7, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Called a stroke alert on someone who was only having cognitive issues, no physical deficits. Turns out it was right. God those subtler strokes are tricky, but it sure feels satisfying when its right. Especially when its the hospital you've worked hard at building relationships and reputations with over the years.


Them feels rarely lie.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 7, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Them feels rarely lie.


Nope. Those feels have been right a few times over the years.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 7, 2021)

Me: Takes a quick peak at Facebook
Also Me: Immediately abandons FB for comedy and meme pages and stuff talking about Star Wars or whatever

Ah, so much better...


----------



## Fezman92 (Jan 7, 2021)

This hasn’t been my best week:

 I didn’t budget correctly this week and I called work saying that I wasn’t able to come in because I don’t have enough gas money. They were nice enough to send someone down (2 hour round trip) to pick me up. I’m so embarrassed and angry at myself.  

Might  visit the doctor next week or so because I’ve been having random bouts of chills where it’s so bad that I can’t even type up a report. Had to go home early yesterday because it was so bad. 

Oh great, just realized that I forgot my work ID at home for the second day in a row.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 7, 2021)

My little heart musters a shred of what seems to be romance and it's for one of my oldest friends


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 7, 2021)

Seirende said:


> My little heart musters a shred of what seems to be romance and it's for one of my oldest friends



I let that stuff die tbh. I don't like carrying achy hearts around. 

Plus,  I'm in a relationship. Not fair to who I'm courting to reminisce like that.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 7, 2021)

Well today sucks.  That is all.


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 7, 2021)

2022 is right around the corner. Hold Fast.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm  3 hours past EOS and counting


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 8, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> 2022 is right around the corner. Hold Fast.


Only 358 more days to go!


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 8, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> 2022 is right around the corner. Hold Fast.





Jim37F said:


> Only 358 more days to go!


But it's 2020 too and I don't like that idea.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 8, 2021)

2021: 2020 The Electric Boogaloo sequel nobody asked for


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 8, 2021)

The lady who was nice with cancer is going home on hospice. 😭

What the ****. I knew it wasn't looking good but like...

Damn


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 8, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> The lady who was nice with cancer is going home on hospice.
> 
> What the ****. I knew it wasn't looking good but like...
> 
> Damn


Glioblastom right? Super aggressive


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 8, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Glioblastom right? Super aggressive



Yeah. And yeah.  

I'm just literally gonna cry driving her home to her identical twin sister


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 8, 2021)

Well. PUI was Negative.  Felt decent before taking home the nice lady. 

Feeling pretty drained and with less purpose than I should..

At least it's 30 minutes until EOS. Oh wait. They dropped  a longer transport who tested positive 6 days ago on us.

About to go pick up. 

Not getting off nearly ontime today. Was nearly 4 hours late yesterday. Didn't do a single PCR cause all I had left in me was to drive home and pass out for a few hours to get up to do it again today.

A 24 tomorrow

Sleep study results and A 12 the day after

Wisdom teeth getting taken out the day after and I'm scared of that.  Paid extra for the general anesthesia because I just can't be awake for that stuff.

FASFA was reduced without notice and I can no longer afford this semester. Not sure what I'm going to do. Applied for CARES act funds but no idea about when they'll say yes or no.

I'm exhausted all the time and this company hates us. 7 people quit, one on the job like 3 days ago, and that's just at my station. Word has is they're going to try to hire a bunch of people and they're going to get 16$/Hr for new basics. 

In want to get into therapy, but time and money and balancing everything is ridiculous right now.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 8, 2021)

I don't suppose it counts for a stork pin if the kid and placenta were both already delivered before we arrived on scene lol


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 8, 2021)

Nope. But points if you provided the soup recipe.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 8, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Nope. But points if you provided the soup recipe.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 9, 2021)

and this week has been interesting. Applied for a local private service that's supposedly really short staffed.

Haven't heard back. That's always great for the self esteem. lol.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 9, 2021)

Interesting stuff. I have offers from three services that are interested in hiring me per diem. One is hospital based ALS chase trucks, so that’s looking like the top choice. I’m waiting for the second dose of Moderna  before I consider going back on the street however.

We are moving to a new house at the end of the month and I’m very excited to get out of the townhouse we’ve been in for three years. We just committed to 25k in improvements on the house we own in Delaware to hopefully get that sold and then we’ll look for a place to buy here. Possibly the rental house we’re moving into. It ticks a lot of the boxes.

While 2020 was a horrible year, it was quite good for me professionally and personally. I was fortunate to be in a position where I could pivot my career and still continue with consulting and freelance work. It was not good for many of my colleagues and I’m hoping that 2021 is better for a lot of us.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 9, 2021)

For the first time in my life, I called off. I feel great.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 10, 2021)

Wifi is down at home.  Outage with the company. I downgraded my phone plan and removed Hotspot to save money.  I basically never needed Hotspot anyway.  Since then,  I've somehow needed it all the time. I'm going to go back to the other plan.

Email went out today from the company that there are PCRs that are late and therefore they might report us to the state. Excerpt below"

"Failure to complete a patient care report within 24 hours is a DSHS violation and can result in suspension of your license so please lets no go there."

I feel like that's a pretty *****y move when they overwork all of us so much and we're just playing catch up every shift. They don't help us succeed and they're not there for us. We can't even call supervisors or office staff directly.  Half the time dispatch transfers us,  they don't answer.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 10, 2021)

I think you've gotten the point that its time to leave that place for literally anything else.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 10, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> I think you've gotten the point that its time to leave that place for literally anything else.



I've submitted 3 applications today and I'm doing more.  Working on it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 10, 2021)

Wisdom teeth out Tuesday. And I guess they'll give Norco. I've never had anything stronger than Tylenol or ibuprofen before and I'm kinda scared of meds tbh. But I'm scared of the dentist and getting teeth yanked, too.

It's so much easier to deal with stuff when you're not the pt. 

Non medical Advice for dealing with this?  Suggestions for how to chill out?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 10, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Wisdom teeth out Tuesday. And I guess they'll give Norco. I've never had anything stronger than Tylenol or ibuprofen before and I'm kinda scared of meds tbh. But I'm scared of the dentist and getting teeth yanked, too.
> 
> It's so much easier to deal with stuff when you're not the pt.
> 
> Non medical Advice for dealing with this? Suggestions for how to chill out?


I never even took my Norco when I had mine out. Ibuprofen did the trick.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 10, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I never even took my Norco when I had mine out. Ibuprofen did the trick.


Not supposed to have NSAIDs. Haven't taken it in like 10 years.

But I think I saw Tylenol was decently effective by itself for pain. 

Then again. I take too much of it anyway.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 10, 2021)

I guess I'm just more freaking out about the tooth removal thing.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 10, 2021)

I should stock up on pudding and ice cream and make mashed potatoes and other soft stuff.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 10, 2021)

I can’t say. I still have my wisdom teeth.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 10, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I can’t say. I still have my wisdom teeth.



I don't need wisdom 😤

Jk.

I'm going to ask to keep them.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 10, 2021)

I thought the chat room was for day to day conversations?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 10, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I thought the chat room was for day to day conversations?



How do you differentiate different types of conversion? What are the criteria? Genuinely asking.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 10, 2021)

Well, have my advisor meeting for the EMT program tomorrow. I let my license go bc it had been so long since I had used it. If this summer job works out, I'll try to work my way back to another go at EMS as my main job. If not... well, there's more to life. Just I really enjoyed EMS and I felt I was adequate at it and could have become a quite competent provider given time.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 10, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I thought the chat room was for day to day conversations?


I thought this was a thread with no topic where people could chime in with whatever they please...


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 10, 2021)

Bananas were good today.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 10, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Bananas were good today.


I like bananas. Good in milkshakes.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 10, 2021)

Seirende said:


> Well, have my advisor meeting for the EMT program tomorrow. I let my license go bc it had been so long since I had used it. If this summer job works out, I'll try to work my way back to another go at EMS as my main job. If not... well, there's more to life. Just I really enjoyed EMS and I felt I was adequate at it and could have become a quite competent provider given time.



You mean to go to school again to be a basic?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 10, 2021)

I found out today that my EMS program director died of COVID


----------



## Seirende (Jan 10, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> You mean to go to school again to be a basic?


To get my EMT license again. We'll see how working turns out.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 10, 2021)

Seirende said:


> To get my EMT license again. We'll see how working turns out.



Is this talking to a state board to get reinstated or what? I don't get it?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 10, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> I thought this was a thread with no topic where people could chime in with whatever they please...


Hey man, I’m JS. Calm yourself, cool breeze. They genuinely asked how to separate daily convo from banter.

There is a difference, you know? Or maybe you don’t. Doesn’t matter much to me.

@DragonClaw you’ll get there. I’m just saying, if you’re seeking day-to-day advice as seen by the slew of posts you put up here, there are other ways to go about it.

We can’t help figure “you” out. Only you can. Anyhow, cheers all. I’m off to some Bob Seger and a few shots of gin...


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 10, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Hey man, I’m JS. Calm yourself, cool breeze. They genuinely asked how to separate daily convo from banter.
> 
> There is a difference, you know? Or maybe you don’t. Doesn’t matter much to me.
> 
> ...




I'm (not) afraid to say I don't know the difference,  actually. 

What other ways do you recommend?


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 10, 2021)

Gettin spicy up in here. Will MJ and his popcorn show up later? Tune in to see!


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 10, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Gettin spicy up in here. Will MJ and his popcorn show up later? Tune in to see!



He's there,  whether you hear him muching on it or not.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 10, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> I think you've gotten the point that its time to leave that place for literally anything else.


Life is too short and time too precious to waste it at a job you hate.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 10, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Life is too short and time too precious to waste it at a job you hate.



I think I did 7 applications and 1 inquiry today?

I'm tired of being in the 7th circle.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 11, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Is this talking to a state board to get reinstated or what? I don't get it?



I'm straight up taking the class again


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 11, 2021)

Seirende said:


> I'm straight up taking the class again



Oh.  My original thought. 

Okay. Good luck.  It should be easy.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 11, 2021)

gosh darn acid reflux


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 11, 2021)

I just hit myself directly in the eyes and face with exfoliating body wash.  I hurt.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 11, 2021)

Round 2 of interviews this week. If I get this, its gonna be a weird change hanging up the ghetto medic hat. I've never known anything but urban EMS. But boy am I ready for a taste of that station life. An actual chair to sit in, boots off, and a book. That sounds so great.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 11, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Round 2 of interviews this week. If I get this, its gonna be a weird change hanging up the ghetto medic hat. I've never known anything but urban EMS. But boy am I ready for a taste of that station life. An actual chair to sit in, boots off, and a book. That sounds so great.


Good luck man


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 11, 2021)

Seirende said:


> gosh darn acid reflux




X Infinity squared


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 11, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Hey man, I’m JS. Calm yourself, cool breeze. They genuinely asked how to separate daily convo from banter.
> 
> There is a difference, you know? Or maybe you don’t. Doesn’t matter much to me.
> 
> ...


Naw we good, I was more just quoting the OP 😁 just cuz


KEVD18 said:


> this is a thread that has no specific topic. since it has no specific topic, it is absolutely impossible for us to be off topic. please feel free to chime in with whatever you darn well feel like. lyrics of your favorite song, the weather where you are, a detailed play by play of your last call, the contents of your left pocket. anything. lets just let it flow. remember, since there is no main topic to begin with, at no point can this thread ever be off topic, so we'll have none of that "lets stay on topic" business. cant be done. there isnt one. of course, all other rules apply. lets see how long we can keep thing going.
> 
> so, to begin this completely topicless thread, its raining right now, im watching house and am considering a snack of some kind.
> 
> tell me something random from your life today, or anything else.


Anyways we hit 11 calls yesterday. But besides a few routine medical assists, some were wierd kinda nonsense.

Like the lady who called for help deactivating her smoke alarm and it turned out to just be a low battery chirp, ok, not too bad. Help out the nice lady and finish up the midnight call to round out the shift and go to bed.... until a 2am "Sheared hydrant" call... show up and the hydrant was perfectly fine, but one of the sprinkler heads on the lawn behind it must've been broken because it was spraying straight up in a small geyser. Not a fire sprinkler we would have to shut down, but a "keep the lawn green" sprinkler in the grass, that as we and PD showed up shut down within a minute with the rest of the sprinklers lol

Or the building fire where us, 3 other engines and a quint converge on this neighborhood, all the residents on the sidewalk wondering what the heck is going on... and wo were we, no smoke, no fire, not even burnt food on the stove or anything, turns out someone called 911 saying they could see a car on fire in a garage... 10 houses down. Yeah no one in the area knew anything about that and non ones car or garage was on fire...

So an interesting night to be sure


----------



## Seirende (Jan 11, 2021)

I just took an actual bubble bath for the first time possibly since I was a kid. Height of luxury, I tell ya.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 11, 2021)

Seirende said:


> I just took an actual bubble bath for the first time possibly since I was a kid. Height of luxury, I tell ya.


#MrBubbles, end#...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 12, 2021)

A printable certificate from the IBSC, bah. Wonder if I’ll still get plastic in the mail like I did for my FP-C.

And now that that’s done, I’ll go back to hounding my wife about a 4th child. Yes, I’m certified alright, certified bat-**** crazy.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 12, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> A printable certificate from the IBSC, bah. Wonder if I’ll still get plastic in the mail like I did for my FP-C.
> 
> And now that that’s done, I’ll go back to hounding my wife about a 4th child. Yes, I’m certified alright, certified bat-**** crazy.


You do realize you don't have to single-handedly finance your wife's OB-GYN retirement, correct?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 12, 2021)

Back from the oral surgeon.  I was going to ask about keeping my extracted teeth when the dentist told me he'd just given me fentanyl.  They also gave me or would give me Versed, Dexamethasone, Propofol, and  NS.

Once whatever it was hit,  I got this weird buzz and a few seconds later I woke up in my car out of it,  boyfriend says I was in a WC all limp with my head straight down.  They tried to get to to get into the car by an assisted walk,  but I was just too flaccid and out of it so he says he just picked me up and put me into the car. I don't remember this part.

One advantage of being light and small.

When we got home I tried to get out of the car, so he just carried me into the apartment and tucked me into bed and went to go get the RX and soft food.

Slept for a bit. 

I'm just mostly sore and super swollen. I'm so puffy. I am the leg of an obese CHF pt who won't take their meds.

Ice packs to my face for now.

A bit of really thick saliva, some blood.

I took the norco about 45 minutes ago, can't tell if it's working. They also gave ibuprofen and amoxicillin as well.  Might not take the ibuprofen because it's an NSAID. I dunno.

I'm mostly with it,  right now. Ate some yogurt. Boyfriend got pudding and yogurt and stuff for smoothies, etc and flowers 💐☺

He's making mashed potatoes right now. Mmmm 😋

Make 2-3/10 on discomfort, but it's not quite really hurting.

I think I'll live 😅🤣


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 12, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Boyfriend got pudding and yogurt and stuff for smoothies, etc and flowers 💐☺
> 
> He's making mashed potatoes right now. Mmmm


Sounds like you’ve found a good young man. Chivalry and nobility aren’t what they once were. Good for you guys.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 12, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Sounds like you’ve found a good young man. Chivalry and nobility aren’t what they once were. Good for you guys.



I've been there for him and he's there for me. It's a partnership.  I've been there to tuck him in,  take the time to check in on him when he's ill.  Give him gifts and affection,  I just replaced his laotop's battery and upgraded the HD to an SSD.

Not to say it's a competition,  but I expect to be able to do what I can for him and I'm not shy about it. 

I do wear my heart on my sleeve and that's okay.

I just like to show appreciation,  gratitude,  love.  Don't take people for granted. And don't stop showing affection because "they should know"  or you've been together for so long.

Love your people now,  because you never know when the last time to do it will be. Could be for any reason.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 12, 2021)

Think I saw a new personal record for "alive" last night. SPo2 26% and EtCO2 of +++. Upper limit on my Zoll is 150.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 12, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Think I saw a new personal record for "alive" last night. SPo2 26% and EtCO2 of +++. Upper limit on my Zoll is 150.



Suicide attempt?


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 12, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Wisdom teeth out Tuesday. And I guess they'll give Norco. I've never had anything stronger than Tylenol or ibuprofen before and I'm kinda scared of meds tbh. But I'm scared of the dentist and getting teeth yanked, too.
> 
> It's so much easier to deal with stuff when you're not the pt.
> 
> Non medical Advice for dealing with this?  Suggestions for how to chill out?


cannabis. 

ok, there's a few good things about California.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 12, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I thought the chat room was for day to day conversations?


it can be for that too! if your heart desires.  but I found that if I don't check it for a day, stuff scrolls off and it's lost forever.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 12, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Think I saw a new personal record for "alive" last night. SPo2 26% and EtCO2 of +++. Upper limit on my Zoll is 150.


Not alive for long with those numbers.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jan 12, 2021)

Had my first hot transport on my last shift. Male 49 years old. Went in earlier in the day for a 10/10 headache. He was completely fine, walking around and talking when out of the blue he crashed. Completely aphasia. They call us for a critical care transport to the local stroke center. We get there and met up with our CC medic. PT  had a subarachnoid hemorrhage. He’s most likely going to be a vegetative state for the rest of his life because for some reason they waited a few hours. No idea why they didn’t fly him out of call someone else.

Also “+++”? What’s that?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 12, 2021)

fm_emt said:


> it can be for that too! if your heart desires.  but I found that if I don't check it for a day, stuff scrolls off and it's lost forever.


Noted.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 12, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Also “+++”? What’s that?


Value is too high for the machine to display. Kind of like when the glucometers simply read "High" or ">550" instead of giving you a number.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jan 12, 2021)

Yikes


----------



## Fezman92 (Jan 12, 2021)

I’m  on my way to transport a CC PT, going from one hospital to another for a blood transfusion. I won’t be able to be in the back because it’s going to be CCRN and two medics plus the PT, so I’ll be riding shotgun. Should be interesting.


----------



## Peak (Jan 12, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> ...the dentist told me he'd just given me fentanyl. They also gave me or would give me Versed, Dexamethasone, Propofol, and  NS.
> 
> Once whatever it was hit,  I got this weird buzz and a few seconds later I woke up in my car out of it,  boyfriend says I was in a WC all limp with my head straight down.  They tried to get to to get into the car by an assisted walk,  but I was just too flaccid and out of it so he says he just picked me up and put me into the car. I don't remember this part.



@Carlos Danger How do you feel about that PACU discharge?


----------



## Peak (Jan 12, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Think I saw a new personal record for "alive" last night. SPo2 26% and EtCO2 of +++. Upper limit on my Zoll is 150.



Organ donor?


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 13, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Back from the oral surgeon. I was going to ask about keeping my extracted teeth when the dentist told me he'd just given me fentanyl. They also gave me or would give me Versed, Dexamethasone, Propofol, and NS.
> 
> Once whatever it was hit, I got this weird buzz and a few seconds later I woke up in my car out of it, boyfriend says I was in a WC all limp with my head straight down. They tried to get to to get into the car by an assisted walk, but I was just too flaccid and out of it so he says he just picked me up and put me into the car. I don't remember this part.





Peak said:


> How do you feel about that PACU discharge?


Having recently gone through my hospital's procedural sedation (monitoring) training program, all I can say is:


----------



## Fezman92 (Jan 13, 2021)

So that run was cool, just seeing it, the PT hooked up to the blood bags (right term)? Super odd case. PT came in with right shoulder pain. History of cardiac issues, vitals were fine, they did blood work and her levels were good. They did a CT scan. Turns out she had extensive lacerations of the liver. No visible signs, no bruising or swelling. PT denied any injury, no car accidents, no falls, nothing. Due to the spleen damage they had to do the transfusions. I’ve done two critical care calls (ok I did the driving for one and rode shotgun for the other) and both have been super bizarre ones. So happy I was able to get put on the ALS rig. Looking forward to working on the CHOP truck. I’d be driving an 11ft box truck with a mini ER in it. Driver, nurse, medic, and a respiratory therapist.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 13, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Turns out she had extensive lacerations of the liver. No visible signs, no bruising or swelling. PT denied any injury, no car accidents, no falls, nothing. Due to the spleen damage they had to do the transfusions.


Spontaneous liver lacerations and spleen injury just doesn't happen. Absent something really odd/weird, I would highly suspect traumatic injury that she's not admitting to because she's protecting someone. It could be her, or someone else... but I think someone did something stupid (possibly while drunk or high) and she got seriously injured.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jan 13, 2021)

The thing is that there were no signs of any trauma. Her labs were perfect. Talking to the medics after they said that the hospital could have missed an aneurism that ruptured.


----------



## Peak (Jan 13, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> The thing is that there were no signs of any trauma. Her labs were perfect. Talking to the medics after they said that the hospital could have missed an aneurism that ruptured.



A normal H&H is common in early early trauma, as well as normal ranges for many other labs. Also if the patient is very early in trauma they may not have extensive external signs of trauma. Bruising takes time to manifest (and resolve) and cannot be used as a reliable timeframe indicator in trauma.

A ruptured AAA looked very different than liver lacs on a non-con, and you would have to be blind to confuse the two on a CTA.

Depending on mechanism I’ve seen plenty of non-criminal mechanisms of liver and splenic lacerations. I’ve seen plenty from people falling 20ish feet off a ladder who landed just right and didn’t have any other major injuries. We also see quite a few from skiing and snowboarding accidents that feel well for a surprisingly long amount of time before they come in. I’ve had quite a few grade III liver and spleen lacs who come in 24 plus hours in with a complaint of only abdominal pain.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jan 13, 2021)

Interesting. It was still very interesting to see.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> Having recently gone through my hospital's procedural sedation (monitoring) training program, all I can say is:


What do you mean?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 13, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> What do you mean?


They mean you shouldn't have been sent home in that condition.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> They mean you shouldn't have been sent home in that condition.



They usually have people chill out until they're walking and alert, but with COVID, I think they wanted to get people out of the door.

I dunno.

1-2 discomfort. I took 2 Norco yesterday 6 hours apart,  but I couldn't tell if that made me a little wonky or not or if that was still the anesthesia.

My face is pretty much back to normal though.  Swelling really went down. Only minor pain where the impacted tooth was.

Maybe they gave me too much sedative.

Afterall,  I was asking about what meds they were giving me.  After he told he he'd already administered the Fent, there was a small discussion on me size.  Height and weight. He was surprised when I told him I was about 5'4.5" and 100 lbs. He didn't think I was that small under the blanket they'd given me to help me keep warm

So maybe they just gave me too much of everything.  I dunno.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

My boyfriend said when we got to the apartment, about a 15 minute drive, I opened the console and pointed to my pistol to remind him to bring it in. 

I have no recollection of this.  So it was weird to wake up and see my gun on the nightstand where I keep it when I'm in bed and not remember how it got there. 

The ride back was a big blur. I faintly remember talking to him, bits and pieces.  He was asking me about the pharmacy I'd be using and stuff.

It wasn't a bad experience to me. I was glad to be home anyway.  He's about to start his capstone of his paramedic,  so if I did have some delayed reaction to the procedure or anesthesia,  he would at least know when to get help.  He's no dummy.

He was disappointed I didn't say anything funny from the anesthesia.

Last time I was under anesthesia was when I was like 17 and 20 for a scope. I came out of that pretty quickly,  they'd also intubated me for that.

But this is the first time I've got so much missing memory. Weird feeling.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 13, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> They usually have people chill out until they're walking and alert, but with COVID, I think they wanted to get people out of the door.
> 
> I dunno.
> 
> ...


Covid or no Covid, they still shouldn't have sent you home in that condition.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 13, 2021)

Peak said:


> @Carlos Danger How do you feel about that PACU discharge?


Ugh that's just ugly lol. It's no secret why dental anesthesia has such a rep for being shady.



DragonClaw said:


> They usually have people chill out until they're walking and alert, but with COVID, I think they wanted to get people out of the door.
> 
> I dunno.
> 
> ...


I can't say that they necessarily gave you too much of anything, but discharging someone in the condition that you describe ("too flaccid and out of it to walk") is unsafe and irresponsible. It probably wasn't that they wanted people out of there because of COVID.....it's that they don't want to expend the resources necessary to properly recover patients.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> Ugh that's just ugly lol. It's no secret why dental anesthesia has such a rep for being shady.
> 
> 
> I can't say that they necessarily gave you too much of anything, but discharging someone in the condition that you describe ("too flaccid and out of it to walk") is unsafe and irresponsible. It probably wasn't that they wanted people out of there because of COVID.....it's that they don't want to expend the resources necessary to properly recover patients.



My boyfriend said they tried to get me to get into the passenger seat of my SUV from the WC and step onto the running board, and I tried to comply, but again,  was just so out of it my motor control was like next to nothing. 

I don't remember any of that.  

But I guess. What's to do now? What's done is done.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 13, 2021)

Complain?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

The irony.

Me terrified of the dentist/surgery:

That wasn't so bad

Y'all: That was absolutely terrible 

Guess I don't know the standard of care for post anesthesia


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

My workplace says I can't come in to get caught up on PCRs I've been getting buried in,  but if I want to do them from home for free,  then that's okay.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 13, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> The irony.
> 
> Me terrified of the dentist/surgery:
> 
> ...


And of course pretty much no one does, which is why places like that get away with doing what they do.

Not that you could never find a hospital or surgery center with similar practices, but there are clear standards in medical anesthesia and also accreditation standards that cover these things. Dental anesthesia is like the Wild West, though.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 13, 2021)

Took the toads to McDonald’s. I’m proud to say the boy shares his father’s and grandfather’s penchant for their fries.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

https://imgur.com/a/nr0z251


Written orders demanding me to work off the clock.  

Nice.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 13, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> https://imgur.com/a/nr0z251
> 
> 
> Written orders demanding me to work off the clock.
> ...


A few phrases you should practice in the mirror on your time off. 

"It's my day off"

"Ive been drinking"

"Pound sand"


Or if you want to be PC

"I'll take care of it first thing on my next scheduled day"

All of these are most effective if you ignore anything else said afterwards.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

What I said is

"I've been held over 3-4 hours with little downtime in-between these last few shifts, I'm sure it's got something to do with all the people that left.

I'm just trying to get caught up.

I don't see the point of waiting until shift when either way,  it has to get done and I need to be clocked in to do the work.

As time goes on,  it's more difficult to complete reports as details get forgotten.

And billing can't be completed without the report. It's more cost effective just to allow me to come in extra to get all these reports done so the transport can be billed. 

This is very frustrating that we're consistently overworked and not even allowed to get a few hours paid to finish the reports you threaten to suspend me for.  It's honestly exhausting.

And when I'm on shift next,  there's no guarantees to get time off when we're run almost constantly now, more than ever.

Your orders are to work off the clock for you? Is that correct?"

No reply yet. 

Going to check in on applications tomorrow.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 13, 2021)

"do respect"


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

Seirende said:


> "do respect"


I saw


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

I cannot wait to get out.  But if I don't make my move carefully, I'll get desperate.  Out of the frying pan and into the fire. 

I need some reprieve.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 13, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Suicide attempt?


Respiratory failure. Pneumonia.


GMCmedic said:


> Not alive for long with those numbers.


Well I managed to prevent that, at least for the duration of my involvement. Since then....who knows.


Peak said:


> Organ donor?


I doubt it given the pneumonia, her lungs sounded like she had herself a gnarly infection. 82 y/o F and I didnt even make it much past B to look very deep down the recent discharge papers and get a full history.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

If I could stomach the taste of alcohol,  this place would have me drunk every off day.  I think I understand poor coping mechanisms now. 

But that's no good anyway.   Gets me nowhere. 

I just need to work harder on getting to a better place. 

One day...


----------



## Seirende (Jan 13, 2021)

Seriously, quit today and go work at Uber or Instacart or something. @Jim37F can tell you about that


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

Yeah but legally I can't let these PCRs just hang in the balance anyway.  I still owe it to the pts to write up my remaining PCRs


----------



## Seirende (Jan 13, 2021)

Eh, you're a grownup and can make your own mistakes, but after the job experiences I've had I wouldn't stay there a second longer than necessary. Two weeks notice at the most.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

This job has me wanting to chew off my leg to get out of the trap they've set.

They prey on the desperate and naive or burned out workers in their organ grinder.

I want to hit my head against the wall. 

I never thought they'd be so bad.  And I'm sure they're not the worst.

Like my stress just...

Like

****.

I can't 🤣

I almost quit half a dozen times.

I'm trying to be fiscally responsible and avoid  quitting with no job. Having no job makes it harder to get a new one.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

Seirende said:


> Eh, you're a grownup and can make your own mistakes, but after the job experiences I've had I wouldn't stay there a second longer than necessary. Two weeks notice at the most.



Every time I think I'm grown up,  there's tough choices that need to be made that get murkier as time goes on.  

I wanted to give my 2 weeks notice to them once I'm ready,  but now I just want to do one transport during the shift,  go to the station,  and then get in my car and go home.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 13, 2021)

Seirende said:


> I am really starting to feel used at one of my services.
> 
> When I signed on, it was to be on call every fourth day, 12 hours on weekdays and 24 on Saturdays and Sundays. I was at the time also working at a grocery store in town, so I could be at work and on call at the same time.
> 
> ...




This was me four and a half years ago. I should have quit then. I stayed until the **** really hit the fan, which was a learning experience


----------



## Seirende (Jan 13, 2021)

Sleep study consultation and cardiology referral initial appointment are both tomorrow.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 13, 2021)

Uber is def good for working part time around our crazy hours... but yeah, from my experiences, is NOT a job I wanna do full time...

My thoughts on reading about your workplace, let me just say McDonalds is pretty much always hiring, probably doesn't pay any particularly worse, and should be less soul crushing while you wait on those other applications...


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 13, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Your orders are to work off the clock for you? Is that correct?


You're not getting a reply because they know that if they say yes, they are going to be in quite a bit of reportable trouble.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> You're not getting a reply because they know that if they say yes, they are going to be in quite a bit of reportable trouble.



Actually,  he replied this

"
Me,

Per CEO you can fix your reports on your time or we can go the official route. Per DSHS you have 24 hours after the call is completed (not the end of shift) to have the report done. It would just be easier for you to fix them and avoid this going further. I understand that you get backed up while on shift and we will pay you the overtime to complete them prior to leaving shift as stated in handbook. Any further questions please get with me."


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

They've clocked people out while working because it went past their shift.  

These people are thieves.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm going to send them a bill for what I do off the clock. 

Labor laws are clear. Even if I work off the clock,  they have to pay me for it. And I've got an email for the CEO and QI, and supervisors threatening me and refusing to let me clock in to do it.

This is ridiculous.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

That's it.  

After I finish these reports, I'm quitting. 

And I'm reporting them to DSHS and the state labor bureau. 

I'll work somewhere else. I just can't risk my patch.  

I could grind through it if not for these threats,  but, I can't keep going.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

Gonna get the QI guy on the phone and go over all the PCRs till he says I'm good and golden  and then they can't report me later for faulty reports. 

Then I'm just done

I'm so furious I want to radio in my resignation. But that is probably against FCC or something.

"This is (my name) on medic (whatever). Put us out of service for single crew member resignation effective immediately." 

I've never wanted to give a company the finger in such a way before.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

I need to take a breath and chill though. 

What does calm me do?

I would write my full resignation and email it and leave a few copies around so they can't say they didn't see it. 

And just don't make a mess out of it to screw me later. 

Keep it cool. Keep it professional. 

Just... breathe.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

But in reality I'm left wondering if I even have a leg to stand on.  

Am I even a good enough EMT to make demands?

Have I been studious and attentive enough to be worthy of my patch?

Have I made a good impression and taken care of my patients?

Have I made transfer easy on the family members hoping their loved one will be taken care of?

For those without family, did I treat them how I would like to be treated? 

Did I make a professional appearance in dress and demeanor before the public and when working with private facilities and hospitals or other organizations?

Was I the partner I wanted to have?

Why do I doubt so much?

Does this mean I haven't worked hard enough to be sure and that I've failed?

I just go round and round wondering if I've been any kind of good enough for this patch and uniform,  regardless of the workplace standards.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

What if I am just a full of **** EMT who has a know it all attitude without the experience to back myself up?

What if I was everything the doubters said I'd be, or worse?

What if I'd have helped more people just by staying away than trying so hard just to feel like I'm failing all the time. 

If I doubt myself as a provider, does that mean I never really deserved the job to begin with?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 13, 2021)

Times like these I feel like my existence wastes air and I don't know what to do about it. 

You do your best,  but at the end of the day,  I don't like what I see in the mirror. 

I just feel like I'm drowning.

And I keep thinking anything I've asked here has been stupid and wasting time of providers that actually are worth their salt. 

I like of just want to disappear from everything,  if I could.

After tomorrow,  I'm not going to feel very EMTish without a job. 

I'll check in on my applications, but... I'm not sure what I'm expecting. A beating until morale improves, perhaps.

I don't know what to do or what to say other than what's already been said or suggested.

I'm going to get some sleep and hope my jaws feel better in the morning. 

Thank you so for your input,  even when maybe I didn't deserve it.

Goodnight.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 13, 2021)

Let the day when your resignation officially starts be the day you learn how to separate you from being an EMT. Being a Paramedic is what I do, its not who I am. I genuinely enjoy my work for many reasons. But at the end of the day, its simply how I prefer to pay my bills, put food on my plate, and buy myself dumb **** from time to time. Its not my defining trait/feature/quality. 

You have the right goals of being smart, educated, compassionate, and competent. Keep those, because we need that. But from my limited knowledge, you also overthink the hell out of this job and let it define you. Don't stop questioning yourself in a healthy manner. Learning from how you did (or didn't) do things is good and how you grow as a provider, but there is such a thing as too much of a good thing. 

Your employer isn't helping. Its a lot of unnecessary stress as you've learned and I do think you're making the right call for yourself. But you also gotta learn how to get out of your own way or this won't be a sustainable career for you. Your last post is the prime example of why I say that. 

Take some time away from the stress. 

Focus on school while you make a new plan (not that you don't ever, but if you asked as many questions in class as you question yourself here, you'd be the smartest one in the room). 

Get the hell out of your own way.

Start fresh and apply the things you've learned. 

You'll do fine if you put the work in, but you can't be successful if you beat yourself. Thats all I got for ya.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 14, 2021)

So....been a REALLY long time since I've been on here. I see there are still some "long timers". How y'all doin'?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 14, 2021)

In other news...got my first vaccine today....


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 14, 2021)

ViolynEMT said:


> So....been a REALLY long time since I've been on here. I see there are still some "long timers". How y'all doin'?





ViolynEMT said:


> In other news...got my first vaccine today....


Some of us long-time folks are still kicking... and some of us have gotten our 1st doses too. I'm due for my next one about 10-ish days from now.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 14, 2021)

ViolynEMT said:


> So....been a REALLY long time since I've been on here. I see there are still some "long timers". How y'all doin'?


Still just up to my usual nonsense. How's Arizona?


ViolynEMT said:


> In other news...got my first vaccine today....


Have about a week and a half until I get my second. I fortunately had no symptoms, but a lot of folks I know say round 2 hits different.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 14, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Gonna get the QI guy on the phone and go over all the PCRs till he says I'm good and golden and then they can't report me later for faulty reports.
> 
> Then I'm just done
> 
> ...


Youre actually in a pretty good position when you have reports out. Thats how they get paid, and if you get canned, they cant bill for them. 

Empty threats at this point. They may fire you for being a troublemaker, but itll be after your charts are caught up.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 14, 2021)

ViolynEMT said:


> So....been a REALLY long time since I've been on here. I see there are still some "long timers". How y'all doin'?



Still here, losing my sanity one force day at a time.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 14, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Youre actually in a pretty good position when you have reports out. Thats how they get paid, and if you get canned, they cant bill for them.
> 
> Empty threats at this point. They may fire you for being a troublemaker, but itll be after your charts are caught up.



I'm still going to finish my charts. Then I'm done.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 14, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Let the day when your resignation officially starts be the day you learn how to separate you from being an EMT. Being a Paramedic is what I do, its not who I am. I genuinely enjoy my work for many reasons. But at the end of the day, its simply how I prefer to pay my bills, put food on my plate, and buy myself dumb **** from time to time. Its not my defining trait/feature/quality.
> 
> You have the right goals of being smart, educated, compassionate, and competent. Keep those, because we need that. But from my limited knowledge, you also overthink the hell out of this job and let it define you. Don't stop questioning yourself in a healthy manner. Learning from how you did (or didn't) do things is good and how you grow as a provider, but there is such a thing as too much of a good thing.
> 
> ...




I find it very hard not to overthink. I spend a decent amount of time thinking about how to think less on things. Highly ironic. 

That aside, I've been thinking the same. Yeah,  am an EMT, but that's not a personality. I still have a life outside of work (even if I sometimes take work home or do extra reading, etc), but I need to figure out how to separate the two.

I just got an email back today from a 911 gig in another county where my boyfriend put in an application.  I will need to brush up on my NR skills, but it will be good to do that.

And yeah.  In class,  it seems like I'm one of 3 students. I had a rough go the first semester , and I think it was the fact I put in effort and actually answered in class and gave good replies that they were benevolent and merciful to allow me to make up a test that wound have failed me.

I've made changes since then.  I'm not going to allow these distractions get in the way of my medic. I got ADHD meds and am working on bettering and centering myself just to be able to balance everything.

Work life school balance is hard,  so I've just got to put more into it to make sure I can sustain myself. 

Gotta keep my chin up.  

About to head into the station to finish these reports and wash my hands of this craphole.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 14, 2021)

Buddy of mine just checked in on me.  I told him I was about to quit without notice.

 All he says is "Wow, you must be really frustrated with the place."

Because that is so unlike me to just want to slam the door in the way out, even if I've had my disagreements.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 14, 2021)

Convinced the supervisor to give me an interview tomorrow. 

Okay okay. 

Good. This is good. Don't screw it up.

Brush up tips on this?

Do I mention my future ex workplace?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 14, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Do I mention my future ex workplace?


How could it not come up? You need to think about the reasons you are going to give for wanting to leave your current employer.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 14, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> How could it not come up? You need to think about the reasons you are going to give for wanting to leave your current employer.



I have a list, but how much of this just makes me look like a whiny basic unfit for the job?


----------



## Seirende (Jan 14, 2021)

Ugh, cardiology appointment today was awful. My heart's fine, but the way he treated me was not. Brusquely putting hands all over me during the physical exam without a word of asking permission and only once letting me know what he was going to do, which incidentally was not concerning the part where he wrapped his hands fully around my throat. My trauma history didn't include stuff that makes that a trigger for me, but I don't believe that he's never caused a massive trauma reaction in a patient during a physical exam. Given that my hx is more of emotional abuse, the physical exam was merely unpleasant but the way he talked to me had me in tears after the appointment.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 14, 2021)

ViolynEMT said:


> So....been a REALLY long time since I've been on here. I see there are still some "long timers". How y'all doin'?


Alive n' kicking, and sick of a lot of social media. So I'm back on some forums I used to enjoy. ;-) 

howdy!


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 14, 2021)

Pulled my oldest out of school today. Her teacher was Covid positive (this didnt trigger close contact), and I found out 3 other kids in her class had left this week sick. Had planned on keeping her out this week and maybe next week. 4 hours later the school calls, shes out for close contact. Back on the 28th if she doesnt get sick. 

Meanwhile my Tennessee Hog hunt is now in jeopardy of being cancelled for the third time thanks to covid (obviously my kid is whats important here, still annoying).


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 14, 2021)

Oh yeah, my 3 yeard old got a covid test the other day, much against my objections, I just wanted her ears checked. Shes negative, and also not a fan of it.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 14, 2021)

I watched an episode of Station 19.... and yeah I think I spent at least half the episode just yelling at the tv lol


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 14, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Pulled my oldest out of school today. Her teacher was Covid positive (this didnt trigger close contact), and I found out 3 other kids in her class had left this week sick. Had planned on keeping her out this week and maybe next week. 4 hours later the school calls, shes out for close contact. Back on the 28th if she doesnt get sick.
> 
> Meanwhile my Tennessee Hog hunt is now in jeopardy of being cancelled for the third time thanks to covid (obviously my kid is whats important here, still annoying).


Yikes hope everyone is safe and healthy


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 14, 2021)

Just finished my reports. Turned in my handbook and resignation.

Hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 14, 2021)

Reading my notes from today
First provider: "history of....excessive daytime somnolence" "unrefreshing sleep"
Second provider: "She feels rested in the a.m. and does not suffer from daytime hypersomnolence"
There was some miscommunication with one or the other of these providers... just really frustrating how two medical professionals can be talking to me on the same day and write exactly opposite things

I feel like I should trust the sleep specialist more on the sleep issues, especially as she was the one whom I felt was listening to understand and not just to respond


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 14, 2021)

So we're expected to dress business casual and be able to perform psychomotor skills. It is at a FD Is EMS pants, a polo, undershirt, belt and boots (basically EMS uniform) acceptable for this?

I usually dress like in slacks,  dress shirt,  etc.

Guy replied on his off day and I'm sure he's done for the day. 

We're not supposed to change 

Suggestions?


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 14, 2021)

Killed my first javelina this evening. 19 yards 2 hits. The arrow hitting him and him hitting the ground. First kill with the new bow too.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 14, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Killed my first javelina this evening. 19 yards 2 hits. The arrow hitting him and him hitting the ground. First kill with the new bow too.


From what I understand,  they're more aggressive than the hogs.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 14, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> From what I understand,  they're more aggressive than the hogs.



I've never had any issues.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 14, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I've never had any issues.



Dead javelinas tell no tales


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 14, 2021)

Javelinas are skittish and will run away if you let them.  They are flea ridden as can be and have a very nasty musk gland on their back.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 14, 2021)

Old Tracker said:


> Javelinas are skittish and will run away if you let them.  They are flea ridden as can be and have a very nasty musk gland on their back.



They make great chorizo.


----------



## Peak (Jan 14, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I have a list, but how much of this just makes me look like a whiny basic unfit for the job?



Just keep in mind that it looks unprofessional to disparage another medical system/provider, no matter how good it may feel.

Highlighting what will be different and will be an opportunity at the prospective employer will look much better than simply complaining about your last job.

Consider these two examples. “I want to be able to provide more community oriented care” versus “I was tired of dialysis runs.”

Remember that this company is interviewing you because they are considering hiring you, not because they want to hear the problems with your last place.

Also, assuming you last employer is as bad as you have described, I suspect most other companies are aware of their shortcomings already.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 15, 2021)

Peak said:


> Remember that this company is interviewing you because they are considering hiring you, not because they want to hear the problems with your last place.
> 
> Also, assuming you last employer is as bad as you have described, I suspect most other companies are aware of their shortcomings already.


I agree with Peak on this. Your prospective new employer knows about your previous employer's shortcomings. The world of EMS isn't all that large. Seriously. Your new employer wants to know two things about you. 1 - What can you bring to us and 2 - Will you fit into our company culture. Badmouthing your previous company doesn't put you in a good light toward answering either question.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 15, 2021)

In the Prescott area?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 15, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Killed my first javelina this evening. 19 yards 2 hits. The arrow hitting him and him hitting the ground. First kill with the new bow too.


In the Prescott area?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 15, 2021)

Who has had their second Covid vaccine and what, if any, are the side effects? I've only gotten my first and had a bit of muscle pain much like a tetanus shot. No biggie, but I heard that the second may produce more profound side effects.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 15, 2021)

ViolynEMT said:


> Who has had their second Covid vaccine and what, if any, are the side effects? I've only gotten my first and had a bit of muscle pain much like a tetanus shot. No biggie, but I heard that the second may produce more profound side effects.



The Covid Vaccine thread has a lot of that information.




__





						COVID VACCINE - The Megathread
					

Hey, brothers and sisters. My agency is making the vaccine available to us 12/28. What are your thoughts on the Pfizer vaccine. Will you get it if you have a choice?



					emtlife.com


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 15, 2021)

ViolynEMT said:


> In the Prescott area?



Yup. I love being able to hunt 20 minutes from my house.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 15, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Yup. I love being able to hunt 20 minutes from my house.


The older I get, the more I want my house to be so remote that I can hunt from my back porch.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 15, 2021)

I think the interview went well. They were impressed with my preparedness,  sense of humor,  and falconry is always jaw dropping.  I gave good answers I think.  Asked God questions. 

One guy on the panel wanted me to talk more about falconry and birds after the interview,  but then his supervisor came in and he couldn't,  lol.

Then another guy walks in and I mentioned his my boyfriend was also another applicant in the other room as well. They said that's no problem.  The guy who walked in goes "THAT'S WHERE I KNOW YOU FROM,  THE VIDEO"

My boyfriend had a project to do for an assessment in school. I was his patient. His class loved the video and a cameo by my ball python.

I can't believe he recognized me from it from so long ago?

I hope that's good.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 15, 2021)

The position is only part time,  but they say it's likely that I'll get full time hours anyway.  They just say they can't hire me full time until they're medic students graduate.

They made it sound as if I was hired,  pending a background check that takes 3-4 weeks.  :/

I have no record.  Dangit that it takes so long.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 15, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I think the interview went well. They were impressed with my preparedness,  sense of humor,  and falconry is always jaw dropping.  I gave good answers I think.  Asked God questions.
> 
> One guy on the panel wanted me to talk more about falconry and birds after the interview,  but then his supervisor came in and he couldn't,  lol.
> 
> ...


I'd suggest keeping religion (and politics) out of the hiring process unless you are applying at a religious based agency.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 15, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'd suggest keeping religion (and politics) out of the hiring process unless you are applying at a religious based agency.


I'm sorry, GOOD questions. Autocorrect...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 15, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm sorry, GOOD questions. Autocorrect...


Figured as much, but it serves as a good reminder to proofread what you type.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 15, 2021)

I was nervous a bit. 

I mentioned the my resignation and prior service by name and they just cringed at the name. I didn't even need to say anything.  They said they'd heard horror stories abounds.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 15, 2021)

Forgot to mention (bc yesterday afternoon was awful for me) that the sleep specialist wants me to have an in-lab polysomnogram pending insurance authorization. I'm going to ask them if there's any way I can see a recording of my own brain waves. That stuff is fascinating to me. And hey, maybe we'll finally get a clue as to what is causing the chronic fatigue.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 15, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'd suggest keeping religion (and politics) out of the hiring process unless you are applying at a religious based agency.



I would hope even a religious based agency wouldn't take religion into account during the hiring process.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 15, 2021)

Seirende said:


> I would hope even a religious based agency wouldn't take religion into account during the hiring process.



I hope it does if it's a private service. 

If you roll into Christus Health and talk about your side gig as a satanic worshipper,  that's an issue. 

Granted,  that's extreme and unlikely.

But I doubt they'd ask about your prayer life or beliefs anyway.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 15, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> If you roll into Christus Health and talk about your side gig as a satanic worshipper,  that's an issue.



And why would that be an issue? You probably shouldn't bring up your religious beliefs during an interview, but employers certainly shouldn't discriminate based on religious beliefs.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 15, 2021)

ah, everything is falling apart constantly


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 15, 2021)

Seirende said:


> ah, everything is falling apart constantly


Everything may be falling, but it all could be getting ready to reassemble in a new configuration, just waiting for all the pieces to be ready. (Yeah, I know, it's optimistic...)


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 15, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> The Covid Vaccine thread has a lot of that information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pretty much just asks people whether or not they will get it and their feelings about the vaccine. I guess I'll look for a thread about the second dose and what some may have experienced after. I didn't see any comments like that on the thread you provided.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 15, 2021)

ViolynEMT said:


> That pretty much just asks people whether or not they will get it and their feelings about the vaccine. I guess I'll look for a thread about the second dose and what some may have experienced after. I didn't see any comments like that on the thread you provided.


Several of the more recent posts detail members getting the vaccine and their side effects.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 15, 2021)

Seirende said:


> And why would that be an issue? You probably shouldn't bring up your religious beliefs during an interview, but employers certainly shouldn't discriminate based on religious beliefs.


.because I thought the point was to fit into the culture of the place you're working and empllyers aren't going to want to hire someone who would make such a disturbance?


----------



## Seirende (Jan 15, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> .because I thought the point was to fit into the culture of the place you're working and empllyers aren't going to want to hire someone who would make such a disturbance?







__





						Fact Sheet: Religious Discrimination
					

Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 prohibits employers from discriminating against individuals because of their religion (or lack of religious belief) in hiring, firing, or any other terms and conditions of employment. The law also prohibits job segregation based on religion, such as...




					www.eeoc.gov
				




Illegal and unethical


----------



## Seirende (Jan 15, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> Everything may be falling, but it all could be getting ready to reassemble in a new configuration, just waiting for all the pieces to be ready. (Yeah, I know, it's optimistic...)



Speaking of personal beliefs, the guiding force in my life seems to be entropy. It's rather a relief to be nonreligious at this point, because I don't have to ask why a higher power made my life the way that it is, I just recognize that sometimes things are meaningless and you either choose to move forward and keep fighting or you give up. That is the most important choice in life. That and the kind of person you fight to become.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 15, 2021)

Seirende said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Need I remind anyone I'm not in HR for good reason?


----------



## Seirende (Jan 15, 2021)

Just remember that you can't harass your coworkers over religion or other protected classes (for legal reasons) and choose to stand up to anyone you see doing that (for ethical reasons) and you're good


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 15, 2021)

Seirende said:


> Just remember that you can't harass your coworkers over religion or other protected classes (for legal reasons) and choose to stand up to anyone you see doing that (for ethical reasons) and you're good



I don't bring up religion aside from prior posts about praying with pts.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 15, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I don't bring up religion aside from prior posts about praying with pts.



If you discovered someone was discriminating against someone who was of a religion other than your own, what would you do? Just out of curiosity


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 15, 2021)

Seirende said:


> If you discovered someone was discriminating against someone who was of a religion other than your own, what would you do? Just out of curiosity



I suppose that varies on context. 

If they were getting harassed about it,  then I'd step in and tell the offender to stop making a deal out of it. 

See if they are good about it after our want to go to HR, and depending on how they answer, I might go to HR on their behalf even if they didn't want me to. 

I mean,  there's things I won't defend.  

But if the person wants to be left alone and mind their own business and do their job but isn't allowed to,  that's also different than say,  someone who is looking for a fight?

Also depends on the parties involved. Not meaning I'd only defend my friends,because I'm not like that,  but that's such a vague question I can't answer you fully.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 16, 2021)

Is a pt care tech the same as an ED tech?

I don't see any ED tech positions listed.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 16, 2021)

Seirende said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps illegal, but don't conflate what is legal with what is ethical. There's nothing unethical about an organization preferring to hire employees whose values more closely reflect the values and culture of that organization.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 16, 2021)

Seirende said:


> If you discovered someone was discriminating against someone who was of a religion other than your own, what would you do? Just out of curiosity


That depends entirely on the context. Passing over a good employee for a clearly well-earned promotion just because they go to a different church than you, or because they don't go at all? That's one thing.

At the same time, I don't think it's a good for anyone to try to force, for example, a Hasidic Jewish community organization to hire a devout Muslim who proselytizes the Koran. Or a Christian organization to hire a satanist or a vocal atheist. 

Why do we as a society think it's a good idea or somehow a reflection of justice to force people to associate with those they don't want to associate with?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 16, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> That depends entirely on the context. I don't think it's good for anyone to try to force, for example, a Hasidic Jewish community organization to hire a devout Muslim who proselytizes the Koran.
> 
> Why do we as a society think it's a good idea or somehow a reflection of justice to force people to associate with those they don't want to associate with?



That's what I'm saying.

Freedom of association should be for all private individuals and businesses.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 16, 2021)

So the company hasn't responded to my resignation yet,  but I was sent an email about needing corrections to a PCR.

Since I personally decided to remove myself from the company, shouldn't I not access any more company software with PHI and HIPAA stuff? 

What sound I do?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 16, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> So the company hasn't responded to my resignation yet,  but I was sent an email about needing corrections to a PCR.
> 
> Since I personally decided to remove myself from the company, shouldn't I not access any more company software with PHI and HIPAA stuff?
> 
> What sound I do?


Was your resignation immediate? Meaning you have already worked your last shift there? 

I would argue that you have an obligation to make sure your paperwork meets the standards that you agreed to when you took the job. HIPAA is not an issue here. OTOH, it sounds as though the documentation that they require for BLS calls is a little unreasonable, and also that you've already worked uncompensated hours for them, and they've generally treated you really lousy. 

If all those things are true, I think it's at least understandable for you to walk away and just be done.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 16, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> Was your resignation immediate? Meaning you have already worked your last shift there?
> 
> I would argue that you have an obligation to make sure your paperwork meets the standards that you agreed to when you took the job. HIPAA is not an issue here. OTOH, it sounds as though the documentation that they require for BLS calls is a little unreasonable, and also that you've already worked uncompensated hours for them, and they've generally treated you really lousy.
> 
> If all those things are true, I think it's at least understandable for you to walk away and just be done.



Yes,  resignation was immediate.

I resigned off the clock after finishing the reports. Their software is buggy and while I made sure it showed a narrative, it appears to not have saved. It's happened on multiple reports. 

I was at the station when I resigned, so cameras could show I was working off the clock. And if the camera data is suddenly unavailable. Hmm

I don't like leaving reports undone, but I guess I don't want them to say I accessed company information or such without explicit permission.

I left my phone number in the resignation if they had questions or concerns,  and they already had it and regularly called me to get me to pick up shifts or to talk about things they thought I'd done wrong,  but handled completely professionally.

And management hasn't called to talk about my resignation,  so.  They know where to find me.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 16, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> Perhaps illegal, but don't conflate what is legal with what is ethical. There's nothing unethical about an organization preferring to hire employees whose values more closely reflect the values and culture of that organization.



Oh, I certainly believe in such a thing as an unjust law. I just happen to think that religious discrimination is unethical as well as illegal. There are some things that I would consider to be unethical despite being legal and vice versa.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 16, 2021)

Seirende said:


> Oh, I certainly believe in such a thing as an unjust law. I just happen to think that religious discrimination is unethical as well as illegal. There are some things that I would consider to be unethical despite being legal and vice versa.



So the Hatzalah should be forced to accept a Muslim into their organization, even if that Muslim doesn't like jews?


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 16, 2021)

I feel like the conversation thats been going on for the past 3 pages should be a thread within itself. Directionless thread is directionless.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 16, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I feel like the conversation thats been going on for the past 3 pages should be a thread within itself. Directionless thread is directionless.


Fair.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 16, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I feel like the conversation thats been going on for the past 3 pages should be a thread within itself. Directionless thread is directionless.


Maybe @ffemt8978 can move some of these parts into a separate thread. I don't want to rehash everything that I've already said, but it is an interesting discussion of ethics


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 16, 2021)

I mean no offense, but the incredibly long posts of ethics, resignations, and I hate my job is getting old, especially on a thread that holds no bearing to any particular subject.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 16, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I mean no offense, but the incredibly long posts of ethics, resignations, I hate my job is getting old, especially on a thread that hold no bearing to any particular subject.


it’s the multiple post, stream of consciousness, word vomit that gets old.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 16, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> it’s the multiple post, stream of consciousness, word vomit that gets old.



Preach!

Almost makes you wish it was like twitter. 140 characters or less.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 16, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I mean no offense, but the incredibly long posts of ethics, resignations, and I hate my job is getting old, especially on a thread that holds no bearing to any particular subject.


I feel like someone made mention of this a few pages ago...

Also, I love that I can have breakfast with my family because of my shift’s start time.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 16, 2021)

Well.  If it's any consolation,  I feel like I've learned a lot and hopefully this doesn't happen anymore


----------



## Seirende (Jan 16, 2021)

Just finished my DBT orientation. Starting on the distress tolerance module. Excited and trepidatious. (102 characters including spaces)


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 16, 2021)

Yesterday was the opposite of how shift should go, quiet all day, ran all our calls overnight (like 3 after midnight)....


----------



## Seirende (Jan 16, 2021)

Maybe we should have a separate venting thread


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 16, 2021)

Union get involved..?🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 16, 2021)

Seirende said:


> Maybe @ffemt8978 can move some of these parts into a separate thread. I don't want to rehash everything that I've already said, but it is an interesting discussion of ethics


While I could do that, I'm not inclined to for a few reasons:
1) Too many posts are made in this thread that really should be started as a thread of their own by the poster.  
2) There are specific sub-forums pertaining to things like EMS employment, general EMS talk and such. Everyone needs to start using them more.
3) If I have to do the extra work to constantly move posts that should be their own thread, then I'm going to reduce my workload by giving those responsible a short forum vacation so they don't keep adding to my workload.

To sum up, before you post in this thread, please ask yourself if it fits into another forum or a thread of its own better.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 16, 2021)

Well on that note, and in the spirit of Directionlessness,

The first two episodes of WandaVision were pretty good. Idk if it's gonna be Mandalorian level of hype, but it is really nice to see something new from the MCU (not just new content, but something a lil different than the normal superhero beat 'em up...)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 16, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Well on that note, and in the spirit of Directionlessness,
> 
> The first two episodes of WandaVision were pretty good. Idk if it's gonna be Mandalorian level of hype, but it is really nice to see something new from the MCU (not just new content, but something a lil different than the normal superhero beat 'em up...)


Just watched Ghost in the Shell with Scarlett Johansson.  As with most westernized remakes of Japanese or Chinese stories or films, I was left with the feeling it didn't live up to it's potential.  Oh well, off to see if I can find the original.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jan 16, 2021)

I must be getting old because I get right knee pain when I’m sitting down, but only in cold weather.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 17, 2021)

Spent $290 on a used like new hunting jacket. I was concerned that was a dumb idea, but turns out it was worth every penny.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 17, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Spent $290 on a used like new hunting jacket. I was concerned that was a dumb idea, but turns out it was worth every penny.


What did you get?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 17, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> What did you get?


Gen 1 Sitka Fanatic, before they removed the hood from them.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 17, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Gen 1 Sitka Fanatic, before they removed the hood from them.



Yeah,  looks pricey, but warm.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 17, 2021)

Question of the day: Does Baker Mayfield have it in him?...We shall soon find out.

Also, that Bills/ Ravens game, woof.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 17, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Question of the day: Does Baker Mayfield have it in him?...We shall soon find out.



No


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 17, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> No


How bout them Rangers.

I don't know much about sports, so that's my go to. 

Doing more applications today for anything,  really. 4 weeks just to start means I'm a month and a half from another paycheck. 

Pharmacy /ER tech,  other EMS jobs,  anything that will have any kind of medical experience.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 17, 2021)

Finished a course in EMS leadership today. 3 more to go til that damn degree is dismissed. #takesForever


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 17, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Gen 1 Sitka Fanatic, before they removed the hood from them.



I have the Kuiu Kenai hooded jacket. Bought it on sale a couple years ago. One of the few things from them that I would pay full price for. Warmest jacket I have.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 17, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I have the Kuiu Kenai hooded jacket. Bought it on sale a couple years ago. One of the few things from them that I would pay full price for. Warmest jacket I have.


I have a KUIU pro frame with a 6000 and 1800 bag, and I just got a venture 1800. I really like their packs. Other than that ill only buy their liner gloves. Sitka and first lite for everything else, first lite liner gloves dont last a season and sitka gloves cost too much $$$

I sound like a gear snob right now but I buy almost everything on sale.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 17, 2021)

Boyfriend's roommates just came back from well knows where after being gone for 3 weeks. 

He tested positive on like the 23rd and the 10th.

He's symptomatic. 

But don't worry.  He's wearing a mask in this enclosed space.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 17, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I have a KUIU pro frame with a 6000 and 1800 bag, and I just got a venture 1800. I really like their packs. Other than that ill only buy their liner gloves. Sitka and first lite for everything else, first lite liner gloves dont last a season and sitka gloves cost too much $$$
> 
> I sound like a gear snob right now but I buy almost everything on sale.



Got all of my Kuiu gear on sale. I'm cheap lol.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 17, 2021)

I got my Sitka gear from mountain archery for 30-50% off. That Fanatic is probably warm as **** though, I've tried those on and would love that set. Kuiu wasn't as much of a sale, but its still nice. 

How do you like the Kuiu pack? I went with a Kifaru Reckoning and it has proven to be a good buy.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 17, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> How do you like the Kuiu pack?



Worth every penny. I have the 5200 and it packed out half a deer (quarters) effortlessly. Like it wasn't even there.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 18, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> I got my Sitka gear from mountain archery for 30-50% off. That Fanatic is probably warm as **** though, I've tried those on and would love that set. Kuiu wasn't as much of a sale, but its still nice.
> 
> How do you like the Kuiu pack? I went with a Kifaru Reckoning and it has proven to be a good buy.



I used to carry around 35# of gear including climbing sticks and a lock on stand. Carried very well. 

Ive since reduced down to around 15# of gear to get 20 feet up a tree, I dont even knownits there.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 18, 2021)

Maybe I will try theirs one day. I came close since it was cheaper than Kifaru, but the reviews Kifaru had were solid.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 18, 2021)

I just got my 2nd shot COVID vaccine appt email.

My appt time is specifically 1:28pm 🤣


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 18, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> I just got my 2nd shot COVID vaccine appt email.
> 
> My appt time is specifically 1:28pm 🤣


 Better make sure you're on time for that one. Sounds like they're keeping track. 

I took an ED scribe job today in other news. So exciting... Ha. Start a new semester tomorrow, training for the ED scribe spot on Tuesday, medic nremt is Thursday and move on Friday. Such an exciting week.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 18, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> I just got my 2nd shot COVID vaccine appt email.
> 
> My appt time is specifically 1:28pm 🤣


lol, yeah, they may very well be keeping track because of how you have to handle the vials. Kaiser staff here told me that each vial is checked out to a specific RN and they're responsible for it, and it can only be out of the fridge for a few hours before they can't use it anymore. So they *really* want people to be right on time.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 18, 2021)

Anyone done an ABLS Course? If so, did you find it informative at all?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 18, 2021)

Anyone done an ABLS Course? If so, did you find it informative at all?

yes. I thought it was valuable. We don’t see many burns... but a good class. Mine was taught by a team from the burn center and they had some great video and pictures to accent the program.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 18, 2021)

Anyone know anything about garden tractors? I’m looking for a tractor that’ll cut grass and plow/blow snow. All the online reviews seem sus. I’m looking for a real life review. Currently looking at a CubCadet XT2.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 18, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Maybe I will try theirs one day. I came close since it was cheaper than Kifaru, but the reviews Kifaru had were solid.



I dare say that Kuiu’s packs are the lightest frame packs available on the market. I think mine stock is 4.5 pounds.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 18, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Anyone know anything about garden tractors? I’m looking for a tractor that’ll cut grass and plow/blow snow. All the online reviews seem sus. I’m looking for a real life review. Currently looking at a CubCadet XT2.


budget? length of driveway?  size of lawn? Just those two tasks, or
do You have need for small loader, towing around a log splitter, etc...
make sure where ever you go, you’re not buying the mower from home cheapo...


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 18, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Anyone know anything about garden tractors? I’m looking for a tractor that’ll cut grass and plow/blow snow. All the online reviews seem sus. I’m looking for a real life review. Currently looking at a CubCadet XT2.



I don't know anything about snow, but my dad's riding mower is John Deere,  as is the big cab tractor, and he uses the small one for tilling, mowing, leaf scooping, etc.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 18, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> I just got my 2nd shot COVID vaccine appt email.
> 
> My appt time is specifically 1:28pm 🤣


My first one was 1:26.


----------



## OceanBossMan263 (Jan 19, 2021)

When you're not sure if you're going into keto flu from your new low carb diet or actually caught Covid because you find out you had an exposure last week... Getting tested today.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 19, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I don't know anything about snow,


It’s profitable
the. Again, so is lack of...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 19, 2021)

Achilles said:


> budget? length of driveway?  size of lawn? Just those two tasks, or
> do You have need for small loader, towing around a log splitter, etc...
> make sure where ever you go, you’re not buying the mower from home cheapo...



Big driveway on a hill. We traditionally get a fair amount of snow. I'm looking for a snowblower for the tractor.
A log splitter and trailer probably. No loader...but a plow blade.
I don't think I need any more than a garden tractor... more than a lawn/riding mower, less than a utility tractor.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 19, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Big driveway on a hill. We traditionally get a fair amount of snow. I'm looking for a snowblower for the tractor.
> A log splitter and trailer probably. No loader...but a plow blade.
> I don't think I need any more than a garden tractor... more than a lawn/riding mower, less than a utility tractor.


Used to plow with a crapsman garden tractor, and it did alright if you kept up with the snow, sucked driving around in the snow.
you‘ll want to get tire chains and weights (So plan on scratches and marks on your drive come spring. not sure how those blowers do, however the direct pto ones Are the cats meow.

are ewe in Lancaster PA or NY?

this could be ewe...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 19, 2021)

Lancaster PA...

This is what I'm currently looking at.


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 19, 2021)

But does it have a coffee cup holder? Bonus if it’s a warmer one.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 19, 2021)

One week appointment for my wisdom teeth removal is soon. Stitches dissolved. 

I think I'm just fine.

Class starts this week. Back to that as well.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 19, 2021)

EMT who did CPR on virus victim during flight says he got $200 voucher for 'inconvenience'
					

EMT Tony Aldapa said getting the voucher felt like a "slap in the face" after United Airlines failed to follow up about his health after the incident




					www.ems1.com
				




Ah yes.  Do things to make sure you're recognized. 

True spirit of altruism.

This is what gives us a bad names.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 19, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Ah yes.  Do things to make sure you're recognized.
> 
> True spirit of altruism.
> 
> This is what gives us a bad names.


You are still new to the public safety industry, huh?

Though it's worth keeping in mind that this guy's remarks (to whoever interviewed him for the story) _may have_ been intended to mean something different than how the article made them sound. In fact the things he was quoted as saying may have been dragged out of him by the reporter and then published without that context. Certainly isn't an unusual occurrence.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 19, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> You are still new to the public safety industry, huh?
> 
> Though it's worth keeping in mind that this guy's remarks (to whoever interviewed him for the story) _may have_ been intended to mean something different than how the article made them sound. In fact the things he was quoted as saying may have been dragged out of him by the reporter and then published without that context. Certainly isn't an unusual occurrence.



Sure.  But I dunno. The whole thing seemed off.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 19, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> This is what gives us a bad names.


Who is talking shyte about EMS providers? Most people seem to have a positive opinion, if they have one.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 19, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> EMT who did CPR on virus victim during flight says he got $200 voucher for 'inconvenience'
> 
> 
> EMT Tony Aldapa said getting the voucher felt like a "slap in the face" after United Airlines failed to follow up about his health after the incident
> ...


Its ems1, nobody reads that anyway.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 19, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> EMT who did CPR on virus victim during flight says he got $200 voucher for 'inconvenience'
> 
> 
> EMT Tony Aldapa said getting the voucher felt like a "slap in the face" after United Airlines failed to follow up about his health after the incident
> ...


agreed!
as a fellow FF/EMT I’m ashamed that a brother FF flew United airlines, clearly Delta would’ve been a better choice...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 19, 2021)

Signed up for a refresher. They seem to creep up faster and faster. Haven't even done one minute of CE yet.


----------



## Emily Starton (Jan 20, 2021)

Blessed is the man who is too busy to worry in the daytime and too sleepy to worry at night.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 20, 2021)

ViolynEMT said:


> Signed up for a refresher. *They seem to creep up faster and faster*. Haven't even done one minute of CE yet.


Seems every time I blink...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 20, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> Seems every time I blink...


I submitted my NREMT recert in October.  And I am about to finish the refresher course already for my new NREMT.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 20, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> Seems every time I blink...


As you get older, those blinks become longer and longer until they're eventually called naps.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 20, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> As you get older, those blinks become longer and longer until they're eventually called naps.


I'm already there...


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 20, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> I'm already there...



Mood


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 20, 2021)

The more I think about a part time job, the more I want to go work at rural king part time (farm supply store in the midwest).

I just cant bring myself to get another EMS job.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 20, 2021)

Got more detailed sleep study results. The night time sleep went fine. But they said during the daytime sleepiness,  I fell asleep during all 5 naps. I didn't know I fell asleep for all of them,  just maybe 1-2.

He says it could be a different form of narcolepsy, but doesn't present standardly because there's no REM.

He could rx a stimulant like provigil or nuvigil,  but with my Vyvanse, it might have bad side effects.  He says I could try vyvanse every day rather than PRN and that might help.  Otherwise copious amounts of caffeine or getting naps is really only it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 20, 2021)

Also,  the state program for first responders is getting me 2 free visits for therapy. First one Friday. 

I'm gonna take this year by the horns 😤


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 21, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I dare say that Kuiu’s packs are the lightest frame packs available on the market. I think mine stock is 4.5 pounds.


Not bad. I believe mine is a bit over 5. I'm surprised it is priced as it is, the rest of their stuff is expensive.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 21, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> The more I think about a part time job, the more I want to go work at rural king part time (farm supply store in the midwest).
> 
> I just cant bring myself to get another EMS job.



My dream p/t job is working at home depot.


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 21, 2021)

My pup loves Home Depot. They even gave her a vest to wear when I take her shopping with me. No employee discount though.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 21, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> My dream p/t job is working at home depot.



I prefer Lowe’s. 

I’d work at Sportsman’s warehouse p/t just for the employee discount. Or Ace Hardware seeing as how I spent most of my time at either of those stores.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 21, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I prefer Lowe’s.
> 
> I’d work at Sportsman’s warehouse p/t just for the employee discount. Or Ace Hardware seeing as how I spent most of my time at either of those stores.



Lowe's would be okay too. I'd like to be a paint mixer. That looks fun.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 21, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I'd like to be a paint mixer. That looks fun.


Paint mixer, paint sniffer, same diff.

A nice paced run on a picturesque morning after an exhausting shift—warranted.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 21, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I prefer Lowe’s.
> 
> I’d work at Sportsman’s warehouse p/t just for the employee discount. Or Ace Hardware seeing as how I spent most of my time at either of those stores.


you just want to know when they have ammo in stock, huh?


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 21, 2021)

fm_emt said:


> you just want to know when they have ammo in stock, huh?



Naw. I’m content with what I have. Although if I could snag a box of 100 of 5.56 or .223 I wouldn’t complain either. I need to do a range day.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 21, 2021)

Almost home from DC!


----------



## 9D4 (Jan 21, 2021)

After 6 years of being out of the field, I walked out of the cognitive this AM and thought there was absolutely no way I passed. 

Somehow I did. Now to figure out where to take the psychomotor since there's no tests in Az for the next year or if I'm qualified for a provisional cert.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 21, 2021)

When I get baths,  I normally fill up the tub with very hot water and get it barely to the level where it won't burn me.  Makes me all pink and warm.  Cozy.  

I can't take less than hot baths because Ill be shivering and super cold by the time I get it. BMI of 16 and change maybe.  

Couldn't have a bath twice because the water got cold.  There's an issue with it. Third time,  the bath wasn't very warm and the water got cold and I had to get out early. 

After Bubble bath 2 attempt, I used up all the bubble bath and decided to buy more at the store after a doctor's appointment while traffic was bad. 

I take the bath, wasn't as hot as I liked so I had to get out early.  But the bath was an aromatherapy thing and it was nice and bubbly. Smelled good. It was a decent bath.  

I got a little itchy in the bath but thought little of it. Happens sometimes, right?

Today I'm itchy all over with a mild rash over most of my body. 

Maintenance came for a third time to try and fix the water pressure and heat. 

Bath time isn't going well for me lately.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jan 22, 2021)

Had a 99 y.o STEMI pt..  I have a feeling the ER thought I was crazy activating the Cath. Lab until they met her.  She lived home alone and was in great shape.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 22, 2021)

Air ambulance company adds new jet to fleet
					

Hawaii’s only independently owned and operated air ambulance service has a new jet added to its fleet.




					www.khon2.com


----------



## Peak (Jan 22, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Air ambulance company adds new jet to fleet
> 
> 
> Hawaii’s only independently owned and operated air ambulance service has a new jet added to its fleet.
> ...



Dumb question but how much benefit is there to fixed wing over rotor given how close the islands are to each other? I assume that thing can’t fly all the way mainland.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 22, 2021)

Well Kaui to Oahu is 63 miles, Maui to Oahu is 116 miles, and Big Island (Hawaii Island) is like 200 miles. Not sure how far regular rotary wing flights go on normal, but the islands are a tad bit further apart than a lot of people seem to realize (granted a commercial flight from Hilo on Big Island to Honolulu is about an hour give or take)


----------



## E tank (Jan 22, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Air ambulance company adds new jet to fleet
> 
> 
> Hawaii’s only independently owned and operated air ambulance service has a new jet added to its fleet.
> ...


Clearly not in it to make money...








						N192WS Flight Tracking and History - FlightAware
					

Track N192WS flight from Hilo Intl to Daniel K Inouye Intl




					flightaware.com


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 23, 2021)

Quick question for the Home Ec crowd:

I have a glass measuring cup (Target brand version of Pyrex style, pretty sure it's regular glass though), that was used to measure bleach for laundry. If I wash it out (like say rinse and then put in the dishwasher), is it safe to use for foodstuffs again, or is the bleach making it a cleaning supplies only measure cup?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 23, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Quick question for the Home Ec crowd:
> 
> I have a glass measuring cup (Target brand version of Pyrex style, pretty sure it's regular glass though), that was used to measure bleach for laundry. If I wash it out (like say rinse and then put in the dishwasher), is it safe to use for foodstuffs again, or is the bleach making it a cleaning supplies only measure cup?



Bleach will evaporate eventually.  I would just rinse it out well and soap it up if you want. 

But I'm not a chemist.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 23, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Quick question for the Home Ec crowd:
> 
> I have a glass measuring cup (Target brand version of Pyrex style, pretty sure it's regular glass though), that was used to measure bleach for laundry. If I wash it out (like say rinse and then put in the dishwasher), is it safe to use for foodstuffs again, or is the bleach making it a cleaning supplies only measure cup?


It is still fine to use for food. Just wash it with some soap and water.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 23, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Quick question for the Home Ec crowd:
> 
> I have a glass measuring cup (Target brand version of Pyrex style, pretty sure it's regular glass though), that was used to measure bleach for laundry. If I wash it out (like say rinse and then put in the dishwasher), is it safe to use for foodstuffs again, or is the bleach making it a cleaning supplies only measure cup?



Oh, I know this one. When I worked in the cut fruit department at a grocery store, we actually used bleach to sanitize the fruits and veggies. It was a certain PPM and we had test strips and all, but yes, we put bleach on the food. I think you should be fine using a cup that's been thoroughly rinsed


----------



## Seirende (Jan 23, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Bleach will evaporate eventually.  I would just rinse it out well and soap it up if you want.
> 
> But I'm not a chemist.


And yes, we couldn't let the water sit too long because the bleach would evaporate


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 23, 2021)

It’s fine...unless...but, you KNOW...right?


----------



## Seirende (Jan 23, 2021)

Oh, and I mentioned the question to my sister and she reminded me of the BSA three step dishwashing method: wash, rinse, disinfect. Disinfect step is water with a splash of bleach. Oh man, brings me back to my Scouting days where we practically bathed in bleach at the commissary. Blast from the past right there.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 23, 2021)

Haha, awesome, thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 23, 2021)

I know some people who add a little bleach to 5 gallon buckets of water that they store for disasters.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 23, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Anyone know anything about garden tractors? I’m looking for a tractor that’ll cut grass and plow/blow snow. All the online reviews seem sus. I’m looking for a real life review. Currently looking at a CubCadet XT2.


Before EMS I worked for a Husqvarna dealer, they made some very reliable stuff, our customers rarely had a bad thing to say about em. Our mechanics hated cub cadets but it’s been a little bit since that way my thing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 24, 2021)

It seems like the ford/chevy debate. You're partial to one of the other. I've heard great things about the cub cadet. But, that'll be a project that will have to wait a few weeks. This week I'm focused on moving to the new house and I just found out I'm going to be teaching an EMR course as part of our rural EMS education initiative. Going to be busy setting up the home office/virtual classroom.

For any tech-heads, I'll be using OBS to live stream my content and I'm building a very cool virtual studio set up to deliver the class and monthly con ed.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 24, 2021)

Waking up with snow on the ground is one of the best things ever.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 24, 2021)

Home from Tennessee. 

Tried something new (mostly against my will), bow hunting hogs behind dogs. 

Thats a whole new level of nerve racking when you have 3 dogs running around the pig and youre about to release an arrow. It worked out though and I have a hog in the freezer.


----------



## E tank (Jan 24, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Home from Tennessee.
> 
> Tried something new (mostly against my will), bow hunting hogs behind dogs.
> 
> Thats a whole new level of nerve racking when you have 3 dogs running around the pig and youre about to release an arrow. It worked out though and I have a hog in the freezer.


On Maui, they just slit the hog's throat with a big knife...doubt the dogs are even in the picture at that point...


----------



## Emily Starton (Jan 24, 2021)

Good morning! Have you noticed that all the people in favor of birth control already born? 🙃


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 25, 2021)

Emily Starton said:


> Good morning! Have you noticed that all the people in favor of birth control already born? 🙃


And?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 25, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> And?


And all the people who have ever killed anyone have also been born.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 25, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> And all the people who have ever killed anyone have also been born.


Every serial killer have been a known user of Dihydrogen Monoxide


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 25, 2021)

It’s snowing so hard at my house I’m pretty sure I saw Yukon Cornelius looking for sliver and gold.


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 25, 2021)

Hermie ever graduate from Dental School?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 25, 2021)

I'm disappointed the pearl necklace thread vanished. That had the potential to realllllly go off the rails.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 25, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> It’s snowing so hard at my house I’m pretty sure I saw Yukon Cornelius looking for sliver and gold.


We’re getting a good amount this week as well. The mountain communities are still seeing a steady amount; I can see it from my house.

It dropped down to the base of the Grapevine so we’re planning on surprising the kiddos tomorrow with a “snow day”. 

Mama already called off for the day. It should be fun times.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 25, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I'm disappointed the pearl necklace thread vanished. That had the potential to realllllly go off the rails.


I already got in trouble once this week, so I behaved myself.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 25, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I'm disappointed the pearl necklace thread vanished. That had the potential to realllllly go off the rails.


The thread is still there, but I strongly encourage those posting in it not to go off the rails.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 25, 2021)

In EMS as a medic or nurse,  if you do or do not have your resume online (like indeed or such), will recruiters ever come looking for you because you have experience and such?

One time I was at a medical supply store getting spare parts for my stethoscope and a mom and pop ambulance sup or something was there and handed me and my partner cards and offered us jobs,  but I don't think that's quite the same.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 25, 2021)

My dad as a software developer will get regular offers from Facebook, Google,  and other companies big or small offering all kinds of things.  A big salary, generous bonuses and time off,  great benefits,  etc among them. 

Unless he is looking for a new job (one job was bad and didn't pay them for months and Texas labor bureau had to go like garnish their money and the FBI got involved because they lied on their books and it turns out they were really bad), but even when he's happy where's he's at right now he gets regular correspondence of job offers.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 25, 2021)

I get emailed by a headhunter fairly often. At least once a quarter. Just got one actually. Not interested, but flattering to get an email and phone call. 

It was much worse when I was in broadcasting. The recruitment was constant. There was zero employer loyalty in that business. Huge salary offers and offers to buy out my contract, relocation allowances, new cars and the like ... it was big, big money. Now, radio is dead in the water and the average radio station has 1 or two employees.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 25, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> In EMS as a medic or nurse,  if you do or do not have your resume online (like indeed or such), will recruiters ever come looking for you because you have experience and such?
> 
> One time I was at a medical supply store getting spare parts for my stethoscope and a mom and pop ambulance sup or something was there and handed me and my partner cards and offered us jobs,  but I don't think that's quite the same.


I dont know how often if you use those, but yes, it happens without. One of the docs at the local level 1 tried to give me the sales pitch to come work for him and he has tried to get a few of us throughout the years. People will throw stuff your way as you build a network and reputation.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 25, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> The thread is still there, but I strongly encourage those posting in it not to go off the rails.


Did someone call my name?

Jk jk I'll be good


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 25, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> I dont know how often if you use those, but yes, it happens without. One of the docs at the local level 1 tried to give me the sales pitch to come work for him and he has tried to get a few of us throughout the years. People will throw stuff your way as you build a network and reputation.


But it's he a decent dude or just a slimy Dr none of the worth their salt providers trust?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 25, 2021)

When I broke my leg I was stressed out like crazy over it and in a fair bit of pain and the Dr at the workman's comp/rehab place was like "Oh,  your heart rate is high.  You might need to follow up with a cardiologist"

Like no ****. I just broke my leg and tore up my tendons and ligaments and soft tissue and I'm kinda freaking out about my job.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 25, 2021)

Anyone know a legal way to get a free PHTLS book to keep,  digital? 

Or cheap in print.  9th edition.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 25, 2021)

The snow berm on the side of my driveway is getting a little ridiculous. 3rd shovel of the day is in the books.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 25, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> But it's he a decent dude or just a slimy Dr none of the worth their salt providers trust?


I've got nothing against him, I just dont want to be a fire fighter. His agency is Fire based EMS. If I could be a medic only or work the helicopter their medics staff, I absolutely would go.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 25, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> In EMS as a medic or nurse,  if you do or do not have your resume online (like indeed or such), will recruiters ever come looking for you because you have experience and such?
> 
> One time I was at a medical supply store getting spare parts for my stethoscope and a mom and pop ambulance sup or something was there and handed me and my partner cards and offered us jobs,  but I don't think that's quite the same.


I get a couple messages on my LinkedIn account every now and again. Really love when AMR sends one, I already work there.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 25, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I get a couple messages on my LinkedIn account every now and again. Really love when AMR sends one, I already work there.


Maybe they like you so much they want to hire more of you.  🤣


----------



## Tigger (Jan 25, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Maybe they like you so much they want to hire more of you.  🤣


This year they got a whole 66 hours out of me haha.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 25, 2021)

Not that I was ever returning to our local AMr because of the badges, but now theyre giving merit awards (military style ribbons). 

No, just no.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 25, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Not that I was ever returning to our local AMr because of the badges, but now theyre giving merit awards (military style ribbons).
> 
> No, just no.


Just think, you too could wear a big ole board above your badge to proudly display your hard earned ribbons like the Purple Papercut, the PCR Promptness, the Bronze Mop Bucket with Nitrile Glove Clusters (for cleaning duties performed), the Gold Dollar (for keeping the billing clerk happy), and the Lightbar (for passing EVOC).


----------



## Peak (Jan 26, 2021)

Apparently MDAs don’t like when you end your 20 minute handoff with the words good luck.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 26, 2021)

Well it appears that snowaggedon 2021 has ended. Shoveled close to 2 feet of snow.


----------



## E tank (Jan 26, 2021)

Peak said:


> Apparently MDAs don’t like when you end your 20 minute handoff with the words good luck.


Sure it isn't the 20 minute handoff?


----------



## Peak (Jan 26, 2021)

E tank said:


> Sure it isn't the 20 minute handoff?


No, that was the shortened version.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 26, 2021)

Well its official. After spending my years as a ghetto medic, I start my first rural job in March. 24/72's.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 26, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> The snow berm on the side of my driveway is getting a little ridiculous. 3rd shovel of the day is in the books.


I’m up in Sedona for a couple of days. We got pounded pretty good


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 27, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I’m up in Sedona for a couple of days. We got pounded pretty good



The preliminary snowfall report says 20”


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 27, 2021)

It’s been pretty mild here in central PA. Not much snow. 
I’m moving Monday.
Next snow storm, Sunday into Monday. 
FML.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 27, 2021)

Peak said:


> Apparently MDAs don’t like when you end your 20 minute handoff with the words good luck.


I know it wasn't the point of your post, but I am genuinely curious what you would ever have to say that is relevant to anesthesia that takes longer than a few minutes? I honestly would have cut you off after 5 minutes and if you hadn't yet gotten to the important parts, and either asked those things specifically or much more likely, said "thanks, I got it" and looked it up myself.


----------



## Peak (Jan 27, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> I know it wasn't the point of your post, but I am genuinely curious what you would ever have to say that is relevant to anesthesia that takes longer than a few minutes? I honestly would have cut you off after 5 minutes and if you hadn't yet gotten to the important parts, and either asked those things specifically or much more likely, said "thanks, I got it" and looked it up myself.



We do a full sign out of all of our hearts and complex patients at the bedside going to and coming back from surgery. Nursing to anesthesia, perfusionist to ECMO specialist, and medicine to surgery (and vice versa when they return). It has been a huge piece of how we keep our intra op codes and post op complications very low, it isn’t uncommon for handoff to take an hour between everyone. Chart review may work well for simple cases, but it isn’t worth risking patient safety by rushing through complex cases.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 27, 2021)

Got my in-lab sleep study scheduled for the 7th of Feb. Have to be COVID tested on the 3rd and then quarantine until the study. Maybe they'll let me see what my brain waves look like... then I'll know for sure I have one


----------



## E tank (Jan 27, 2021)

If intraoperative


Peak said:


> We do a full sign out of all of our hearts and complex patients at the bedside going to and coming back from surgery. Nursing to anesthesia, perfusionist to ECMO specialist, and medicine to surgery (and vice versa when they return). It has been a huge piece of how we keep our intra op codes and post op complications very low, it isn’t uncommon for handoff to take an hour between everyone. Chart review may work well for simple cases, but it isn’t worth risking patient safety by rushing through complex cases.


 If intraoperative "codes" are very low because of bedside reports, there's something very odd going on. Sounds like a university setting where learners outnumber teachers and turnover is relatively high compared with a true private practice setting. Efficiency doesn't mean rushing and it has more to do with 'patient safety' than listening to groups trying to out do each other with how much they know about a patient/procedure (I know of what I speak). What could people possibly talk about for an hour? Do your bedside rounds never end?


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 27, 2021)

pretty gnarly (for Northern California) storms here. We've had worse in Texas, no doubt, but it's pretty bad for this area. trees down, power lines down, still having 50mph winds. yikes.

I did an AMR interview. I think it went ok enough. part time, I can do 3-4 shifts a month. if the price is right, it may be worth the drive. 50 minutes each way. I am always stuck with a long commute.


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 27, 2021)

fm_emt said:


> pretty gnarly (for Northern California) storms here. We've had worse in Texas, no doubt, but it's pretty bad for this area. trees down, power lines down, still having 50mph winds. yikes.
> 
> I did an AMR interview. I think it went ok enough. part time, I can do 3-4 shifts a month. if the price is right, it may be worth the drive. 50 minutes each way. I am always stuck with a long commute.


50 min is long? im around 90 but its a 48/96. If this job is good enough, totally worth it


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 27, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> 50 min is long? im around 90 but its a 48/96. If this job is good enough, totally worth it



90? Pffffftttt. I’m at 3 hours.


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 27, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> 90? Pffffftttt. I’m at 3 hours.


From AZ to Bat 12? I mean I guess it doesnt matter when you work 21 days at a time! You take the FAE-Medic test?


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm at like 20 minutes. Total. Work and back home 😁😎

Used to be in the hour+, each way club.... this is so much better


----------



## silver (Jan 27, 2021)

Peak said:


> We do a full sign out of all of our hearts and complex patients at the bedside going to and coming back from surgery. Nursing to anesthesia, perfusionist to ECMO specialist, and medicine to surgery (and vice versa when they return). It has been a huge piece of how we keep our intra op codes and post op complications very low, it isn’t uncommon for handoff to take an hour between everyone. Chart review may work well for simple cases, but it isn’t worth risking patient safety by rushing through complex cases.



Probably up there as the least favorite thing I've had to do is drop off in the PICU. "Hold on, you can't start we need to wait for the NP who isn't covering this patient's student's friend's sister to come before you can start presenting so they can ask a question."


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 27, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> From AZ to Bat 12? I mean I guess it doesnt matter when you work 21 days at a time! You take the FAE-Medic test?



Naw. I passed it up.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm currently at a 5 minute walk. About to give that up for a 65ish mile drive.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 28, 2021)

Decent BP at my annual physical this morning, 114/72. 56 pulse rate, 98% spO2. Still need to lose some more weight though


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 28, 2021)

Don't really know how to read the numbers on my hearing test and the Pulmonary Function Test other than they both say "Normal" (even though I always feel deaf AF in the booth lol)


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 28, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Don't really know how to read the numbers on my hearing test and the Pulmonary Function Test other than they both say "Normal" (even though I always feel deaf AF in the booth lol)


Try actually being deaf. I don’t hear out of one ear and the booth sucks cause I feel like I’m sitting there like an idiot for half the time. Can’t hear **** in my bad ear.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 28, 2021)

I know I'm late on the pop culture, but Bernie Sanders has already made this year worth it.


----------



## E tank (Jan 28, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Don't really know how to read the numbers on my hearing test and the Pulmonary Function Test other than they both say "Normal" (even though I always feel deaf AF in the booth lol)


pulmonary function test? For what? Do you have pulmonary dz?


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 29, 2021)

luke_31 said:


> Try actually being deaf. I don’t hear out of one ear and the booth sucks cause I feel like I’m sitting there like an idiot for half the time. Can’t hear **** in my bad ear.



The tinnitus in my left ear alone is deafening.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 29, 2021)

E tank said:


> pulmonary function test? For what? Do you have pulmonary dz?


I think it’s an NFPA physical requirement, we also have to do it each year.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 29, 2021)

E tank said:


> pulmonary function test? For what? Do you have pulmonary dz?





Tigger said:


> I think it’s an NFPA physical requirement, we also have to do it each year.


Yeah I think its because of the SCBA and respirator requirements. They didn't do it last year but seems to be fairly standard for us, no special history otherwise


----------



## E tank (Jan 29, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah I think its because of the SCBA and respirator requirements. They didn't do it last year but seems to be fairly standard for us, no special history otherwise


wow....don't you guys have to run up a bunch of flights of stairs in full turn outs/SCBA with a hose roll? Now that's a PFT.....cheaper too....


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 30, 2021)

Hypothetical (based on actual event).  You have a frequent flyer, 40 some odd F, who suffers from anxiety attacks, and some other issues.  Pt usually calls 911 around 1700-1730 claiming anxiety attack.  Pt is usually compliant with her meds.  Local hospital knows Pt well, but will not give her meds.  You pick up the Pt and take her to the ER.  Visiting doctor is there getting a manicure, no other Pt's in the ER. (Small community hospital).  Doctor tells nurse to send Pt to the waiting room.  Dr. continues with the manicure.  Pt calls back the next day, same time.  Ask Pt what the ER did for her.  Pt tells you that after a couple of hours she just walked out and went home, on foot.

Would you report this incident?


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 30, 2021)

E tank said:


> wow....don't you guys have to run up a bunch of flights of stairs in full turn outs/SCBA with a hose roll? Now that's a PFT.....cheaper too....


Well we did something almost exactly like that (as one of the final stations) in our PAT, and we did do a 42 story stair climb in full gear, on air, with high rise packs a few months back.

But yeah this was more just the City Doctors office visit haha. Though I had to go to our SCBA shop to make sure all my masks were still properly fit tested. And somehow, that last N95 fit testing we did, those results were backwards, the two styles of masks I was cleared to wear then, I failed the fit test and should be wearing a different style (fortunately in stock at my station, even though N95s are still short supply dept wide)


----------



## E tank (Jan 30, 2021)

Old Tracker said:


> Hypothetical (based on actual event).  You have a frequent flyer, 40 some odd F, who suffers from anxiety attacks, and some other issues.  Pt usually calls 911 around 1700-1730 claiming anxiety attack.  Pt is usually compliant with her meds.  Local hospital knows Pt well, but will not give her meds.  You pick up the Pt and take her to the ER.  Visiting doctor is there getting a manicure, no other Pt's in the ER. (Small community hospital).  Doctor tells nurse to send Pt to the waiting room.  Dr. continues with the manicure.  Pt calls back the next day, same time.  Ask Pt what the ER did for her.  Pt tells you that after a couple of hours she just walked out and went home, on foot.
> 
> Would you report this incident?


Report what? To whom? Based on what? Anything else you'd do because of what this patient told you?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 30, 2021)

Old Tracker said:


> Hypothetical (based on actual event).  You have a frequent flyer, 40 some odd F, who suffers from anxiety attacks, and some other issues.  Pt usually calls 911 around 1700-1730 claiming anxiety attack.  Pt is usually compliant with her meds.  Local hospital knows Pt well, but will not give her meds.  You pick up the Pt and take her to the ER.  Visiting doctor is there getting a manicure, no other Pt's in the ER. (Small community hospital).  Doctor tells nurse to send Pt to the waiting room.  Dr. continues with the manicure.  Pt calls back the next day, same time.  Ask Pt what the ER did for her.  Pt tells you that after a couple of hours she just walked out and went home, on foot.
> 
> Would you report this incident?


A “possible” issue that I did not witness and was only informed of by a single patient? No. I would tell the patient they may ask to speak to hospital management to file a complaint but I wouldn’t go about it myself.

I’m not saying she is lying but I know many patients who stretch the truth. “Hours waiting” very well could have only been 15 minutes.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 31, 2021)

“Hi, we don’t handle complaints about care at the hospital, but here is the number you can call to speak with someone about it...”

And that is where your involvement ends. Send a email note to your boss stating what you did so it’s documented. Done and done.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 31, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> “Hi, we don’t handle complaints about care at the hospital, but here is the number you can call to speak with someone about it...”
> 
> And that is where your involvement ends. Send a email note to your boss stating what you did so it’s documented. Done and done.


That's about how I'd handle it. Once you've turned the patient over to the hospital and they've triaged the patient, your involvement pretty much ends, and it sounds like that's what happened. You left the patient in the care of the hospital and you went back to your usual business. Since you didn't witness _anything_ that happened after you left, you can't say for certain what did actually happen. She may be telling you the truth, she may not be. They could have done labs and whatever else (like the MSE) and decided the patient was appropriate to sit and wait in the lobby. They may have brought the patient into a room and did the same thing. 

Patient then gets tired of sitting there for a couple hours while the ED staff does whatever they're doing, and then leaves. That's the patient's choice. Of course there could be an ED plan of care in place for that particular patient that gives guidance for how to deal with that particular patient. The ED won't tell you (or sometimes won't tell the patient either) if that is the case. Frequent fliers usually will have something like that in place because of ED abuse.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 31, 2021)

Why is my coffee cup always empty?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 31, 2021)

Seirende said:


> Why is my coffee cup always empty?



same.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jan 31, 2021)

Mine is too.

Maybe something to the effect of not drinking coffee to begin with. 

Empty coffee cup is no problem of mine.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 31, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> 50 min is long? im around 90 but its a 48/96. If this job is good enough, totally worth it


50 minute drive each way.

and they're 12 hour shifts. 

I did a drive like that before but I also lived where gas was $1.27/gal. It's $3.02/gal here again.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 31, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> That's about how I'd handle it. Once you've turned the patient over to the hospital and they've triaged the patient, your involvement pretty much ends, and it sounds like that's what happened. You left the patient in the care of the hospital and you went back to your usual business. Since you didn't witness _anything_ that happened after you left, you can't say for certain what did actually happen. She may be telling you the truth, she may not be. They could have done labs and whatever else (like the MSE) and decided the patient was appropriate to sit and wait in the lobby. They may have brought the patient into a room and did the same thing.
> 
> Patient then gets tired of sitting there for a couple hours while the ED staff does whatever they're doing, and then leaves. That's the patient's choice. Of course there could be an ED plan of care in place for that particular patient that gives guidance for how to deal with that particular patient. The ED won't tell you (or sometimes won't tell the patient either) if that is the case. Frequent fliers usually will have something like that in place because of ED abuse.



At the time, we had to wait quite awhile waiting for paperwork, and that particular Dr. didn't move muscle.  I darn sure wasn't because the ER was overcrowded with Pts; and this was pre-Covid.  I guess it bothered me cuz this particular Pt is always polite, will answer all our questions.  Stuff like did you take your meds, she's not stupid or deficient.  I guess it bothers me, that yes, she is a royal pain, but aside from that, she is still human and her anxiety is real to her. 

Oh, and there was no triage.  They just sent her straight to the waiting room and basically ignored her.  I don't think anyone expected a red carpet treatment, but to leave her sit and basically not acknowledge she was there was just above and beyond to me.

Thanks


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 31, 2021)

Frequent Flyers usually don’t get the Royal treatment they feel entitled to. Sounds like it was handled correctly by the ER Staff. Sh WAR ackc, and placed where she needed to be.
 Might be a little less coddling will result in less abuse of the system...


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 31, 2021)

I bought a new smoker, I dont even have to go outside anymore.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 3, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> I submitted my NREMT recert in October.  And I am about to finish the refresher course already for my new NREMT.


That's the way to do it. I'm going to get started on the next one right away. I've signed up for a refresher at the end of February. Nothing like cutting it close.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 3, 2021)

Got my second dose if the vaccine today. Dose dos. Wonder how I'll feel in a few hours. Been 10 so far. Ok for now.


----------



## Fezman92 (Feb 3, 2021)

So I'm switching to a BLS truck at work because I want to get more driving time done. It's going to be an 8 hour work day for 5 days a week, should be interesting.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 3, 2021)

What's the difference of the PHTLS book and course manual? Is one just geared toward refresh?


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 3, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> What's the difference of the PHTLS book and course manual? Is one just geared toward refresh?


The manual reinforces key concepts.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 3, 2021)

Out of curiosity how is phoenix this time of year?


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 3, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Out of curiosity how is phoenix this time of year?



A little behind on its resurrection cycle


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 3, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Out of curiosity how is phoenix this time of year?


Went through there last week...had snow on the ground.  Nothing more than a dusting really and it didnt stick around but it was funny watching people try to drive in it.


----------



## Seirende (Feb 4, 2021)

No joke, we're going through all the body systems in EMT class and the instructor flipped to a slide which was completely blank except for the title "reproductive system" and said "You guys should know this already so I'm not going to teach it." I had to turn my camera off when I realized he was serious.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 4, 2021)

Seirende said:


> No joke, we're going through all the body systems in EMT class and the instructor flipped to a slide which was completely blank except for the title "reproductive system" and said "You guys should know this already so I'm not going to teach it." I had to turn my camera off when I realized he was serious.



I mean. I don't turn down any teaching because I "should know it". If we should know it,  do your job and teach it. 

I can always use refresher or learn new stuff.


----------



## Seirende (Feb 4, 2021)

I wonder how the poor man is going to handle it when we get to childbirth


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 4, 2021)

Seirende said:


> I wonder how the poor man is going to handle it when we get childbirth


It would appear that you've already found the key to this answer. Sad what little education people are allowed to teach younglings to this field. Ay yay yay...


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 4, 2021)

Sounds like he may also be a proponent of "give everyone oxygen regardless"... 🤪

Not that it doesn't have its uses. We had an elderly patient today, called to a group care home (more independent living than SNF), 80 something female, not alert or responsive, eyes open but staring off into nowhere, otherwise rest of GCS 1-1. Like "she is breathing, right?". She was, about 22/min, a bit shallow but not alarmingly so, cool pale, weak radial, couldn't hear a BP, pulse weak enough I was doubting my palpated BP. Pulse Ox couldn't get a reading. So we gave her O2 10LPM via NRB.

By time ambulance showed up not even 5 min later she was waking up, woth purposeful movement, strong pulse, beginning to verbally respond to questions in the back of the ambulance.

So sometimes it can be a wonder drug... when you use other clinical judgment with other vital signs.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 4, 2021)

First visit with our family NP today. I was told to diet and exercise cause of a BP of 112/90. 

This is what getting old is like.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 4, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Sounds like he may also be a proponent of "give everyone oxygen regardless"... 🤪
> 
> Not that it doesn't have its uses. We had an elderly patient today, called to a group care home (more independent living than SNF), 80 something female, not alert or responsive, eyes open but staring off into nowhere, otherwise rest of GCS 1-1. Like "she is breathing, right?". She was, about 22/min, a bit shallow but not alarmingly so, cool pale, weak radial, couldn't hear a BP, pulse weak enough I was doubting my palpated BP. Pulse Ox couldn't get a reading. So we gave her O2 10LPM via NRB.
> 
> ...


But you DID make her walk to the rig right?


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 4, 2021)

The incompetence of some paramedics and EMS crews is staggering.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 4, 2021)

MonkeyArrow said:


> The incompetence of some paramedics and EMS crews is staggering.


Cool story.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 4, 2021)

Seirende said:


> No joke, we're going through all the body systems in EMT class and the instructor flipped to a slide which was completely blank except for the title "reproductive system" and said "You guys should know this already so I'm not going to teach it." I had to turn my camera off when I realized he was serious.


You should ask some really obscure question about epididymitis or something.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 4, 2021)

Replaced the alternator on my daughter's Ford Escape today. It was pretty easy. Well, it was easy once I figured out that I needed to remove a small shroud on the back of the alternator. After that, the darned thing came up and out of the engine compartment. Reinstallation was the reverse of removal.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 4, 2021)

Seirende said:


> No joke, we're going through all the body systems in EMT class and the instructor flipped to a slide which was completely blank except for the title "reproductive system" and said "You guys should know this already so I'm not going to teach it." I had to turn my camera off when I realized he was serious.





StCEMT said:


> You should ask some really obscure question about epididymitis or something.


How about testicular or ovarian torsion...


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 5, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> How about testicular or ovarian torsion...


But we don't see those, we already know what we need to know, right?


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 5, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Cool story.


Not for the patient

I just don’t get how there are providers on this forum and elsewhere who strive to get better and advance themselves and their education, and then you have some individuals who can’t even be bothered to do the bare minimum when they have a dying patient right in front of them.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 5, 2021)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Not for the patient
> 
> I just don’t get how there are providers on this forum and elsewhere who strive to get better and advance themselves and their education, and then you have some individuals who can’t even be bothered to do the bare minimum when they have a dying patient right in front of them.



What happened?

I think he means you're being vague so there's not much to say


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 5, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> But we don't see those, we already know what we need to know, right?


When an instructor makes a comparison between make and female anatomy, students have to be aware there is a vas deferens.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 5, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> When an instructor makes a comparison between make and female anatomy, students have to be aware there is a vas deferens.



 .... 😑


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 6, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> When an instructor makes a comparison between make and female anatomy, students have to be aware there is a vas deferens.


This is the greatest dad joke ever.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 6, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> This is the greatest dad joke ever.


Do not encourage the creature


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 6, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> When an instructor makes a comparison between make and female anatomy, students have to be aware there is a vas deferens.


O.B. sure to share this one...


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 6, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Do not encourage the creature


Listen kid, don't hate on the dad jokes,and don't touch the grill.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 6, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Listen kid, don't hate on the dad jokes,and don't touch the grill.



I put my spare rust on the grill and don't clean it after I use it and lick the knobs and leave the propane full bore....

Jk


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 6, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Listen kid, don't hate on the dad jokes,and don't touch the grill.



And most importantly keep your hands off the thermostat.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 6, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> And most importantly keep your hands off the thermostat.


78°F 

*Salute*


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 6, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> And most importantly keep your hands off the thermostat.


If you’re cold, put on a sweater.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 6, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> If you’re cold, put on a sweater.


Here in Hawaii that means I'm putting on the sweater if it gets to 68°F 🤣

(Though the other night the Low was like 54°F and people were starting to freak and pull out the winter clothing)


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 6, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Do not encourage the creature


Aha! But you see, the _dadus maximus_ is quite the aloof creature when it comes to societal “norms”. Perhaps even aloof in general.

Therefore, he needn’t be encouraged, he will inevitably fall back on his primal instincts and crack wise at thee most opportune time and place. 

You’re welcome, world.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 6, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Aha! But you see, the _dadus maximus_ is quite the aloof creature when it comes to societal “norms”. Perhaps even aloof in general.
> 
> Therefore, he needn’t be encouraged, he will inevitably fall back on his primal instincts and crack wise at thee most opportune time and place.
> 
> You’re welcome, world.



D maximus is a relic of a bygone Era, unable to cope with new food sources such as avocado toast. It won't last long.  Maybe I'll see them kept in zoos to keep the species going.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 6, 2021)

Today I looked at a photo of my older brother that I keep around.

I helped pick out the photos for the funeral and took them back after.

I really looked at it today.  And for the first time I thought about how young he looks.  In my mind he looked like a kid. My oldest brother. He was an adult just barely.

I visited his grave over the winter break and brought some flowers.  I wondered if he approved of the life I lived.

I wonder in the future if I ever got called out to a jumper if I'd be able to make that difference. What are the right words? How can you help them just live even 5 more minutes?

I hope he knows I didn't mean to start to forget his face,  his laugh,  how he walked. I wish he knew how I saw him as the smartest and strongest person I knew that just couldn't fight by himself all the battles he fought.  I wish he didn't think he was so alone.

Here I go just scraping by and sometimes failing to. Just hoping to crawl out of this pit and make some kind of difference to someone. Be the person we never had in our lives. It feels pathetic. But I'm not giving up. Just gotta keep going no matter what.

I age and he never does.  I've got years on him now.  Give it a few and it will be a decade.

What I wouldn't give to know what I know now back then just to talk to him.

Sometimes I think the pain doesn't get better at all,  but worsens with hindsight.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 6, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> D maximus is a relic of a bygone Era, unable to cope with new food sources such as avocado toast. It won't last long.  Maybe I'll see them kept in zoos to keep the species going.


Haha, that was pretty good. But seriously, what the **** is avocado toast?


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 6, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Haha, that was pretty good. But seriously, what the **** is avocado toast?



Oh he isn't kidding?

Well it's really good but overpriced in restaurants.

Pretty sure millennials smell it before they stroke out.

It's toast but like instead of jelly or toast, you put avacado/guacamole on it and any other toppings or mixings you want. Can be simple or fancy.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 6, 2021)

This one I had at a place down the road.  Very good. Mmmmmmmmm. Luxury item at a restaurant. 

I'm too poor to buy it now.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 6, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Here in Hawaii that means I'm putting on the sweater if it gets to 68°F 🤣
> 
> (Though the other night the Low was like 54°F and people were starting to freak and pull out the winter clothing)


68 is the temperature I keep my apartment at.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 6, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> 68 is the temperature I keep my apartment at.


My apartment has been heated to temperatures in excess of 80 degrees Fahrenheit before.  I get cold.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 6, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3251315508270081&id=100164536718543
			




Get your free life insurance?


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 6, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Haha, that was pretty good. But seriously, what the **** is avocado toast?


Its not a bad snack if you want cheap and filling food. Dave's bread, avacado made into guacamole, an egg, bacon, and hot sauce.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 6, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Its not a bad snack if you want cheap and filling food. Dave's bread, avacado made into guacamole, an egg, bacon, and hot sauce.


Hot sauce?


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 6, 2021)

If I was a crow


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 6, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> My apartment has been heated to temperatures in excess of 80 degrees Fahrenheit before.  I get cold.



Bodily harm would come to the individual who sets my heater at 80 and the AC 68. Heater goes no warmer than 68 and the AC no cooler than 78.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 6, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Bodily harm would come to the individual who sets my heater at 80 and the AC 68. Heater goes no warmer than 68 and the AC no cooler than 78.


I'm bodily harmed below 80 degrees.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 6, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Its not a bad snack if you want cheap and filling food. Dave's bread, avacado made into guacamole, an egg, bacon, and hot sauce.


Ah. Avocado with toast. I was picturing some weird, green, “organically-grown”, free of all “toxins” bread.

The egg on toast is hardly a new idea. I’ve been doing this for years from an old Men’s Health recipe we’d kept.

The gwak pic seems interesting. I’d definitely give it a go. My wife’s gwak is bombdotcom good. Spicy AF just like I like it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 6, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Here in Hawaii that means I'm putting on the sweater if it gets to 68°F 🤣
> 
> (Though the other night the Low was like 54°F and people were starting to freak and pull out the winter clothing)


When I woke up this morning it was 8.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 6, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> ffemt8978 said:
> 
> 
> > When I woke up this morning it was 8.
> ...


The toast is moldy....better throw it out.  Lol


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 7, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Ah. Avocado with toast. I was picturing some weird, green, “organically-grown”, free of all “toxins” bread.
> 
> The egg on toast is hardly a new idea. I’ve been doing this for years from an old Men’s Health recipe we’d kept.
> 
> The gwak pic seems interesting. I’d definitely give it a go. My wife’s gwak is bombdotcom good. Spicy AF just like I like it.


I've never actually tried making it spicy. I'm usually just simple and do avacado, salt, lime, cilantro. What all goes into it when yall are making it?



DragonClaw said:


> Hot sauce?
> 
> View attachment 5214


Yes, Texas Pete to be specific.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 7, 2021)

I _think_ I spotted DeWinter T waves for the first time ever in real life. It is something you see here and there online, but I don't think I've recognized it in real life before.


----------



## E tank (Feb 7, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> First visit with our family NP today. I was told to diet and exercise cause of a BP of 112/90.
> 
> This is what getting old is like.


Diet and exercise is good...but I'd want to get to the bottom of that pulse pressure....repeat BP?


----------



## E tank (Feb 7, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I _think_ I spotted DeWinter T waves for the first time ever in real life. It is something you see here and there online, but I don't think I've recognized it in real life before.


post it...


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 7, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> The toast is moldy....better throw it out.  Lol





			https://media1.tenor.com/images/c6860291452cc57fddebaa7a26135deb/tenor.gif?itemid=7648889


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 7, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> I've never actually tried making it spicy. I'm usually just simple and do avacado, salt, lime, cilantro. What all goes into it when yall are making it?


All of this plus serrano peppers. We’ve found them to be consistently hotter than jalapeños.

I’m not sure how you grind it down, but we use a molcajete. That’s my primary job, and favorite part, cuz, you know? Me like smashy.

Also, is that an Encino Man reference just above my post? Lol.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 7, 2021)

*promptly searches streaming services for encino man*


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 7, 2021)

Apparently the Owl fandam is super excited this weekend for some reason


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 7, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Ah. Avocado with toast. I was picturing some weird, green, “organically-grown”, free of all “toxins” bread.
> 
> The egg on toast is hardly a new idea. I’ve been doing this for years from an old Men’s Health recipe we’d kept.
> 
> The gwak pic seems interesting. I’d definitely give it a go. My wife’s gwak is bombdotcom good. Spicy AF





StCEMT said:


> I've never actually tried making it spicy. I'm usually just simple and do avacado, salt, lime, cilantro. What all goes into it when yall are making it?
> 
> 
> Yes, Texas Pete to be specific.



Yuck 🤮

Spicy 😖


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 7, 2021)

Wasn’t bad with sliced avocados this morning. I found it gave it an appealing texture with that faint taste of avocado behind it.

And of course, I added this habanero salsa we get from our local carniceria on top. Delicious.

G.O.A.T. vs. (possible) baby G.O.A.T.—we’ll see. I hope the commercials are at least better than last year.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 7, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Also, is that an Encino Man reference just above my post? Lol.


It very well might be....


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 7, 2021)

When you’re deep frying wings at the station and your thermometer only goes to 190. Queue in the thermal imaging camera.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 8, 2021)

Coming from a Colts fan, I wish Brady would just retire.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 8, 2021)

Oh boy... got banned from my favorite discord last night. 

*sigh*

At least I didn't wake up in puke...


----------



## Seirende (Feb 8, 2021)

The technician said it was a "beautiful" sleep study and that they probably have answers as to my chronic fatigue... but I have to wait to speak to the sleep specialist to find out the results. Talk about a real life cliffhanger.


----------



## Fezman92 (Feb 8, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Oh boy... got banned from my favorite discord last night.


That’s happened to me before, sorry to hear that.

unrelated: my new shift is 21:30-05:30, Monday-Friday. Should I apply for a part time 911 job and work two jobs?


----------



## Rano Pano (Feb 8, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> That’s happened to me before, sorry to hear that.
> 
> unrelated: my new shift is 21:30-05:30, Monday-Friday. Should I apply for a part time 911 job and work two jobs?


You work 5 days/wk & you WANT to work more?
I guess if you want 911 experience at the cost of having no life.


----------



## Fezman92 (Feb 8, 2021)

bold of you to assume that I have a life to begin with. I’m just not sure if I should apply. I want to work 911 but I also what to stay at my current job.


----------



## Seirende (Feb 8, 2021)

The tech told me how twice he's had to send people to the ED bc of medical emergencies during the sleep study. One guy at least would have died probably if he hadn't happened to have a sleep study that night. Something that makes you think how just a day's difference in timing can alter the course of lives.


----------



## Fezman92 (Feb 8, 2021)

Yikes. I know a flight attendant who hit his head and didn’t think much of it. It didn’t go away after a while so he went to the doctor. They took him from the CT scan right into surgery. Had a hematoma.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 8, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Coming from a fan of any team that he is not a part of, I wish Brady would just retire.


Fix this for us. Dude is legit though. Also, KC looked terrible.

Not sure how much Mahomes was injured vs. playing it up but watching him accurately throw off balance was still pretty remarkable.

All in all, I gave it a 2/5 stars as SB’s go. Then again, I watched it at work not at home with a drink in hand and a grill going.

Also, kudos to the mod(s) who cleaned up whatever garbled crud was on here yesterday.

Carry on, my fellow directionless people...


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 8, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 5220
> 
> 
> When you’re deep frying wings at the station and your thermometer only goes to 190. Queue in the thermal imaging camera.


The *not* fun loving, always super serious Chief walks in: What are you doing??

You: "In service training drill on using the TIC to accurately identify hotspots during overhaul to prevent rekindles. On an unrelated note, care for some wings?"


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 8, 2021)

Me: I need some OT *signs up to be on call but there's no openings so I still don't get called in*

Guy on 1st Watch: Hey you wanna work my PMs? Either or, or both, no one else wants them because they don't wanna be on a 36 hrs and up all night running calls before their reg shift the next morning 

Me: yes very much so. Gimme both plz 

Them: you sure? You'd be doing a 36, 12 off, back for another 36 (then 24 off before my next 24 hr shift to finish the cycle)

Me: Sign me up for both! 🤑🤑 lol


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 8, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> The *not* fun loving, always super serious Chief walks in: What are you doing??
> 
> You: "In service training drill on using the TIC to accurately identify hotspots during overhaul to prevent rekindles. On an unrelated note, care for some wings?"



That'll be the day. Can count on one hand the times I've seen a Chief at my station.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 8, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> That'll be the day. Can count on one hand the times I've seen a Chief at my station.


The other day our BC stopped by to drop some interdepartmental mail off, they parked outside the station, handed me the mail, by the time I walked in, dropped it off in the office and walked back out, Chief had driven off lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 8, 2021)

Getting ready to teach my first class at the new job. No pressure, right?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 8, 2021)

By the end of this deployment I won't need training on IM injections for the rest of my career.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 9, 2021)

I know EXACTLY how you feel...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 9, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Here in Hawaii that means I'm putting on the sweater if it gets to 68°F 🤣
> 
> (Though the other night the Low was like 54°F and people were starting to freak and pull out the winter clothing)


Sounds like Az. I'm about the only freak here that starts to hate when it gets up into the high 70s. Too hot for me.


----------



## Seirende (Feb 9, 2021)

When your therapist says you should get outside but you're so very tired all of the time so you just bundle up and go lay in a snowbank for twenty minutes. It was nice, actually. Beautiful sunny day even if a bit cold.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 9, 2021)

Nothing better than a cup of tea and watching the deer tromp through the snow in the back yard.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 9, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Nothing better than a cup of *coffee* and watching the deer tromp through the snow in the back yard.



This is America, not Britain. We drink coffee.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 9, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> This is America, not Britain. We drink coffee.
> 
> View attachment 5223


Says the guy quoting the kiwi.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## CALEMT (Feb 9, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Says the guy quoting the kiwi.



They're just Americans with a funny accent.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 9, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> They're just Americans with a funny accent.


Who lost all their guns or became outlaws.


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Feb 9, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> The other day our BC stopped by to drop some interdepartmental mail off, they parked outside the station, handed me the mail, by the time I walked in, dropped it off in the office and walked back out, Chief had driven off lol


Our BC's cook dinner for us on a regular basis. One of them is old school Italian and he makes his own pasta from scratch, homemade meatballs and never lets us pay him for dinner. They help us do the bay floors, are quick to grab a BP for the the walk in BP checks on weekends etc.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 9, 2021)

Our BC still jumps medicals (especially when the ambulance is delayed) and is just an all around great guy. No patience for department politics, just wants the job done. Also no pants on weekends.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 10, 2021)

I finally did it. I applied for a flight job. I am excited. I know a lot of people who don't get it on the first try, but I am gonna give it an honest shot. I wanted to apply at two places, but the other place application closed again (it comes and goes so maybe it'll open up again in a couple of months).


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 10, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I finally did it. I applied for a flight job. I am excited. I know a lot of people who don't get it on the first try, but I am gonna give it an honest shot. I wanted to apply at two places, but the other place application closed again (it comes and goes so maybe it'll open up again in a couple of months).


Good luck,  man


----------



## Seirende (Feb 10, 2021)

So my sister came up to me at like 3:30a this morning (she leaves for work at 4a) and told me that a coworker had sent her a snapchat of himself driving at a high rate of speed (she described from the brief glance at the snap as being near to a pegged speedometer) and captioned "too angry to give a f***." She attempted to call him several times with no answer. I interpreted this as an immediate life threat and told her to contact law enforcement. The only information she had was his name and phone number and approximate area of residence.  Dispatch told us that they couldn't do much with such little information although they would try to make contact through the phone.

I ended up calling my sister's coworker's boss, gave a very brief rundown of the situation, and asked if he would have any further information such as address. He said he would contact the company HR person and then call dispatch. The coworker was located at home safe in bed. It turned out that the snap had been sent last night, and her phone had only received it that morning.

I was and am still running on no sleep and a high stress level so I definitely "sunk to the level of my training" so to speak.
The only part I'm second guessing is contacting the supervisor, but given what was at the time the apparent urgency of the situation I felt in the moment that it was appropriate.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 11, 2021)

On a string of refractory VF arrests that I just can't seem to break. They're all the perfect set up. Witnessed, bystander CPR or fire very close by, shockable rhythms, and keeping time off the chest as low as possible. I'll proceed to defib the hell out of them, but it just sticks around until settling into PEA.


----------



## E tank (Feb 11, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> On a string of refractory VF arrests that I just can't seem to break. They're all the perfect set up. Witnessed, bystander CPR or fire very close by, shockable rhythms, and keeping time off the chest as low as possible. I'll proceed to defib the hell out of them, but it just sticks around until settling into PEA.


It isn't you....


----------



## OceanBossMan263 (Feb 11, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Our BC still jumps medicals (especially when the ambulance is delayed) and is just an all around great guy. No patience for department politics, just wants the job done. Also no pants on weekends.


.... meaning shorts I hope.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 11, 2021)

Got the 911 county job and a job at the wing joint. We'll see how things work out.  

Going in next week to start paperwork for both.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 11, 2021)

Congratulations.  Does this mean I can get free wings?


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 11, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I wanted to apply at two places, but the other place application closed again (it *comes and goes* so maybe it'll open up again in a couple of months).


I’ve been in your shoes, and having said that just be cautious and do your homework. This can be a red flag for various reasons, or it can be nothing at all.

Like others have stated in the past, once the novelty of flying wears off it’s still a job.

Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## HunterTMars (Feb 11, 2021)

Anyone ever play I.B.I.U.E.I. with your partner on the ambulance? It's a great game. Stands for, "I Buy It U Eat It".  Goes like this: You stop at a gas station and buy anything you want. Your partner then *has* to eat it.  They don't get to say they're not playing.  There's only 1 rule: It has to be for human consumption. Of course there's house rules if you want. For me, rule #2: No pickle in a bag.  I hate pickles.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 11, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Congratulations.  Does this mean I can get free wings?



Come on down to clown town and I guarantee nothing.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 11, 2021)

Anybody here in the Dallas Fort Worth area? 

Hearing about a major, major 100+ car pileup over there. Heard that local Fire and EMS were initiating off duty recalls even









						CBS DFW - Breaking Local News, Weather & I-Team Investigations
					

Latest breaking news from CBS11 KTVT-TV | KTXA-TV.




					dfw.cbslocal.com


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 11, 2021)

NateJack745 said:


> Anyone ever play I.B.I.U.E.I. with your partner on the ambulance? It's a great game. Stands for, "I Buy It U Eat It".  Goes like this: You stop at a gas station and buy anything you want. Your partner then *has* to eat it.  *They don't get to say they're not playing.*  There's only 1 rule: It has to be for human consumption. Of course there's house rules if you want. For me, rule #2: No pickle in a bag.  I hate pickles.


Yeah, I’m gonna take a hard pass on that just because of the part I put in bold.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 11, 2021)

E tank said:


> It isn't you....


Oh I know, there's a lot of futility in arrests. I just find it ironic that this past summer I'd be getting ROSC on asystolic arrests that I'd literally be on the phone to get orders for (twice in a row), but the closest to ideal situations we can ask for are stubbornly uncooperative. Just observing my newest pattern from my patients.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 11, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Anybody here in the Dallas Fort Worth area?
> 
> Hearing about a major, major 100+ car pileup over there. Heard that local Fire and EMS were initiating off duty recalls even
> 
> ...


I would hope my glass of whiskey would be in hand before that phone call. I absolutely traffic accidents, especially this time of year.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 11, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I’ve been in your shoes, and having said that just be cautious and do your homework. This can be a red flag for various reasons, or it can be nothing at all.
> 
> Like others have stated in the past, once the novelty of flying wears off it’s still a job.
> 
> Good luck, and keep us posted.


@Aprz lots of truth here. Don't settle for a job just to fly, as the novelty does wear off. 

I cancelled an interview when I recognized I was settling, I just happen to get extremely lucky and get a job where I wanted to be. I am the newest person here with 2.5 years in. 

Just because somewhere has openings often, is not necessarily a bad sign, A place that rarely has openings is almost always a good sign.


----------



## HunterTMars (Feb 11, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yeah, I’m gonna take a hard pass on that just because of the part I put in bold.


You're missing out.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 11, 2021)

NateJack745 said:


> You're missing out.


I’m all for doing stuff like that but when the statement “they don’t get to say they are not playing” is made, I am out. This pretty much goes for everything in life


----------



## Seirende (Feb 11, 2021)

The notes for the sleep study popped up on my online chart, looks like I have mild obstructive sleep apnea. Official results appointment on the 16th


----------



## HunterTMars (Feb 11, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I’m all for doing stuff like that but when the statement “they don’t get to say they are not playing” is made, I am out. This pretty much goes for everything in life


Fair enough.. we say that more tongue in cheek than anything.  We all have a lot of fun with it, don't think anybody has ever been forced to play.


----------



## Fezman92 (Feb 11, 2021)

Working 8 hour shifts in EMS is odd, even though you end up working 5 days a week, the shifts go by quickly.


----------



## HunterTMars (Feb 11, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Working 8 hour shifts in EMS is odd, even though you end up working 5 days a week, the shifts go by quickly.


I always loved 8 hour shifts. Nice, short, easy.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 11, 2021)

I like a 24-48... get that work week knocked out


----------



## HunterTMars (Feb 11, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I like a 24-48... get that work week knocked out


They’re great if you don’t run hard right?


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 11, 2021)

NateJack745 said:


> They’re great if you don’t run hard right?



I've been run pretty consistently at that. Depends who you're with and if your service supports you. But with the new job,  we'll see.


----------



## OceanBossMan263 (Feb 11, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Got the 911 county job and a job at the wing joint. We'll see how things work out.
> 
> Going in next week to start paperwork for both.


Make sure you share the perks of that wing job to make sure you only get the GOOD overtime.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 11, 2021)

OceanBossMan263 said:


> Make sure you share the perks of that wing job to make sure you only get the GOOD overtime.



What is good OT and bad OT?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 11, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> What is good OT and bad OT?


If you have to ask about the difference, it's safe to assume it's bad OT.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 11, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> If you have to ask about the difference, it's safe to assume it's bad OT.



I don't understand


----------



## OceanBossMan263 (Feb 12, 2021)

Good OT= hey you're 5th due and we know you just finished a 24 so we will let you sleep unless it hits the fan

Bad OT


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 12, 2021)

OceanBossMan263 said:


> Good OT= hey you're 5th due and we know you just finished a 24 so we will let you sleep unless it hits the fan
> 
> Bad OT


What's 5th due?


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 12, 2021)

5 (or more) units at a station. Someone is 1st up, 1st one to get an incoming call, Someone is 2md up after them, Someone is third... and so on


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 12, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> 5 (or more) units at a station. Someone is 1st up, 1st one to get an incoming call, Someone is 2md up after them, Someone is third... and so on



What. You guys have more than one ambulance at a place? Lol what.  We have one ambulance for a whole stretch of area.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 12, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> What. You guys have more than one ambulance at a place? Lol what.  We have one ambulance for a whole stretch of area.


Well not here (we have 19 ambulance stations, 1 of which has 2 units. And one of those 2 is only in service for 12 hrs each day. Every other station is a single ambulance).
But back at McCormick in LA, they had something like 22 stations, most of which were 2 unit stations, a couple with 3, and one or two with 4 (opened after I left when they gained a new contract). But its rare those big stations are just sitting around all day, 4th or 5th up you still rotate up to first and be busier than some single unit stations

Though it's still very much the exception to have more than 2 units, they do have a couple with 5. And its not like you stay 5th up, it's more a rotation, you may start 5th, but then after the first call that unit is 5th and you're 4th up, and so on.

But thats just the one example I'm familiar with, I'm sure there's the other kind where 5th up leaves you not running calls all day lols


----------



## Fezman92 (Feb 12, 2021)

NateJack745 said:


> I always loved 8 hour shifts. Nice, short, easy.


It just kills my chances at applying for a local PT 911 job.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 12, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I’m all for doing stuff like that but when the statement “they don’t get to say they are not playing” is made, I am out. This pretty much goes for everything in life


Perks of call of duty mobile or a good read. We can just sit there and enjoy some silence.


----------



## HunterTMars (Feb 12, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Perks of call of duty mobile or a good read. We can just sit there and enjoy some silence.


We invited I.B.I.U.E.I. when mobile phones only had the snake game.  The dynamics between partners have certainly changed.  I've always been a fan of a good book.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 12, 2021)

10-year old daughter: Dad, can you come here for a second?

Dad: Sure, one sec.

(Proceeds to be led to daughter’s Zoom session, and waves at classmates and teacher).

It was her Valentine’s Day scavenger hunt. She was given 10 seconds to find an object that she loves.

Classy move, kiddo...classy move.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 12, 2021)

First 36 hrs shift in the books. Both nights involved waking up in the wee morning hours, where ¾ of the calls came at in thise overnight hours.... at least the dumpster fire was a change of pace lol

12 hrs off and right back into another 36hr starting tonight...


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 12, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I like a 24-48... get that work week knocked out



I work a 72/96. Sometimes I’ll get forced overtime all 96 hours off. Sometimes I can get the work month knocked out in a week and a half.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 12, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I work a 72/96. Sometimes I’ll get forced overtime all 96 hours off. Sometimes I can get the work month knocked out in a week and a half.


That's where it's at


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 12, 2021)

Well. I'm single. How do times change. And I can't stop crying. Damnit.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 12, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> That's where it's at



No that is not where it’s at. Try working 18+ days straight then tell me how you feel.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 12, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> No that is not where it’s at. Try working 18+ days straight then tell me how you feel.



Seems good to me.  I have .15 cents in my bank account and about 1500 in bills due in a few weeks or less.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 12, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Seems good to me.  I have .15 cents in my bank account and about 1500 in bills due in a few weeks or less.



A. You say that now. 
B. You need to budget better.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 12, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> A. You say that now.
> B. You need to budget better.


A yes
B I know.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 12, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> That's where it's at


Nope. Dangerous. I can’t believe that leadership allows this.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 12, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Nope. Dangerous. I can’t believe that leadership allows this.


It's california... What do you expect.


----------



## jgmedic (Feb 12, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> It's california... What do you expect.


It's working for the state. Wildland schedule doesnt work for busy municipal areas.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 12, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> It's working for the state. Wildland schedule doesnt work for busy municipal areas.



The bear distributes it’s wealth in forced overtime and staffing patterns.


----------



## jgmedic (Feb 12, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> The bear distributes it’s wealth in forced overtime and staffing patterns.


I cant believe no one has gotten killed(at least that we know) due to guys being on for 21 days at a busy house.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 12, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> I cant believe no one has gotten killed(at least that we know) due to guys being on for 21 days at a busy house.



Well CalOSHA is getting involved now so hopefully something changes. Luckily my battalion isn’t bad but a month ago I was getting forced in adjacent battalions on my 96 off. Showed up for thanksgiving went home on AAV December 15th.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 12, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> It's working for the state. Wildland schedule doesnt work for busy municipal areas.


My point stands... California is a bad place to work.  They literally try to kill you with the work schedule.


----------



## jgmedic (Feb 12, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> My point stands... California is a bad place to work.  They literally try to kill you with the work schedule.


Not every dept does that.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 12, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> My point stands... California is a bad place to work.  They literally try to kill you with the work schedule.



When it works it honestly isn't all too terrible... when it works. 

I would prefer a 48/96 but since its the state we'll probably get it when I'm about to retire... in 26 years...


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 13, 2021)

This time of year is fun, havent flown a patient since January 3rd. Expecting 7 inches of snow Monday when I go back to work. Looks like another day of knocking out yearly education requirements.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 13, 2021)

If you're off duty and respond to an MCI and you're first on scene,  are you still IC?


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 13, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> If you're off duty and respond to an MCI and you're first on scene,  are you still IC?



Why the hell would you choose to respond to something on your days off? Are you on call? Are you getting paid to be on call? Or are you just an über whacker Ricky rescue extraordinaire that wants to be on the front page of the paper?


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 13, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Why the hell would you choose to respond to something on your days off? Are you on call? Are you getting paid to be on call? Or are you just an über whacker Ricky rescue extraordinaire that wants to be on the front page of the paper?



Well there was a medic in that 100+ car pileup and he started helping, I think he self extricated.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 13, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Well there was a medic in that 100+ car pileup and he started helping, I think he self extricated.



A company officer would be better to answer this question vs a firefighter but to me, no. An IC see’s the overall incident as a whole. Someone whose in the middle of a 100+ car accident has no idea how many vehicles, how many patients, resources needed, policies, procedures, SOP’s/SOG’s that need to be implemented.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 13, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> If you're off duty and respond to an MCI and you're first on scene, are you still IC?


No. Just no


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 13, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> No. Just no



🤷‍♀️


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 13, 2021)

If I happened upon an accident and decided to help out prior to the arrival of actual on duty responders, I may be quote un-quote "IC", in that I may be telling someone else not to do something they shouldn't... but am I really in command of anything beyond myself? Nope.

And if you reeeaaalllyyyy wanna call me "IC", that is being passed off the moment someone in uniform and a radio and actual assignment to the incident shows up on scene, whether that's a Fire Company, Ambulance, or Police...

But unless I'm either involved, or witnessed a particularly bad accident happen in front of me, or I can see some clear life safety issue while driving by that leads me to think "this person might die if I don't pull over", I'm not gonna actually stop at some random accident while off duty.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 13, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> If I happened upon an accident and decided to help out prior to the arrival of actual on duty responders, I may be quote un-quote "IC", in that I may be telling someone else not to do something they shouldn't... but am I really in command of anything beyond myself? Nope.
> 
> And if you reeeaaalllyyyy wanna call me "IC", that is being passed off the moment someone in uniform and a radio and actual assignment to the incident shows up on scene, whether that's a Fire Company, Ambulance, or Police...
> 
> But unless I'm either involved, or witnessed a particularly bad accident happen in front of me, or I can see some clear life safety issue while driving by that leads me to think "this person might die if I don't pull over", I'm not gonna actually stop at some random accident while off duty.



Oh I agree.  We were on the motorcycle and saw a fresh accident in an intersection,  3 involved. Cars were pretty mangled. I point it out to David and he was going to shrug it off cause he thought it nothing.  He only saw one car with the light/moderate damage, not the one with all the airbags. I made a deal out of it and got off the bike because we were in the far left lane next to the large Grass median at a long red light. We go over to the small group and one guy has a head lac, cuts and scrapes and is a bit dinged up,  and a destroyed phone in his hand and he's asking about calling his mom over and over. He's like 30 YO. Not to say he can't check in with his mom,  he just seemed kinda out of it.  Did an initial assessment, vitals I could get,  RTS,   had him sit down before he fell down because he was not looking stable.  Ask about any major health issues or allergies in case he passed out.  David went checking on everyone else.  About that time,  EMS, LE show up. Do a basic handoff and leave.

I'm not acting like I'm IC of anything,  just did what I could for the one guy,  which wasn't much. I just didn't want him to be left alone in case he went unresponsive.


----------



## E tank (Feb 13, 2021)

....remove uniform...mingle with crowd....


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 13, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Oh I agree. We were on the motorcycle and saw a fresh accident in an intersection, 3 involved. Cars were pretty mangled. I point it out to David and he was going to shrug it off cause he thought it nothing. He only saw one car with the light/moderate damage, not the one with all the airbags. I made a deal out of it and got off the bike because we were in the far left lane next to the large Grass median at a long red light. We go over to the small group and one guy has a head lac, cuts and scrapes and is a bit dinged up, and a destroyed phone in his hand and he's asking about calling his mom over and over. He's like 30 YO. Not to say he can't check in with his mom, he just seemed kinda out of it. Did an initial assessment, vitals I could get, RTS, had him sit down before he fell down because he was not looking stable. Ask about any major health issues or allergies in case he passed out. David went checking on everyone else. About that time, EMS, LE show up. Do a basic handoff and leave.
> 
> I'm not acting like I'm IC of anything, just did what I could for the one guy, which wasn't much. I just didn't want him to be left alone in case he went unresponsive.


What did you plan to do for the guy if he went unresponsive? 


I won't pretend to know you, but I suspect you would benefit greatly from learning how to turn the job off.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 13, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> What did you plan to do for the guy if he went unresponsive?
> 
> 
> I won't pretend to know you, but I suspect you would benefit greatly from learning how to turn the job off.



Honestly,  not much. But being able to give proper timing and documentation to the crew I think is valuable.  Maybe they throw out my info anyway,  but I am a BLS ambulance driver,  so I'm pretty cool 😎👉👉. We take lots of grandmas and they call us heroes. They need to recognize that.

Jkjk. But for real,  trapezius pinch, check for trauma on chest and maybe a sternum rub. Check vitals (HR, breathing, pupils) to see if he's got anything going on.  We were in a pretty populated area within a few minutes of major hospitals,  so I mean,  I guess I'm not changing much.

I guess to me it's more about providing background on the pt on how their impression changed.

Edit: Also,  if he went into arrest (I think unlikely,  but I've never seen anyone code), then I would be able to give immediate compressions. Which is very important to good outcomes.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 13, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Edit: Also, if he went into arrest (I think unlikely, but I've never seen anyone code), then I would be able to give immediate compressions. Which is very important to good outcomes.



My last traumatic arrest coded right in front of me. Give you one guess how it turned out. Blood belongs in the body not outside.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 13, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> My last traumatic arrest coded right in front of me. Give you one guess how it turned out. Blood belongs in the body not outside.



I know rates of ROSC in traumatic arrests are less than 1% IIRC, but I dunno how you don't give it your best if someone needs your help and you're literally looking at it. 

I dunno. I don't know how to flip the switch off. I've always been a helper and a fixer. Having become an EMT only taught me how to do it better, I think.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 13, 2021)

I did not mean you didn't.  I'm sure you did.  I'm saying me looking at a decent crash that I'm passing by and we can literally just get off the bike and walk over.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 13, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I dunno. I don't know how to flip the switch off. I've always been a helper and a fixer. Having become an EMT only taught me how to do it better, I think.



Im not speaking from personal experience but from what I’ve seen in my friends and work colleagues. You have to flip the switch off when you go home. You’ll get burnt out so fast. I’ve seen it destroy families, relationships, careers, and unfortunately even some lives.

Just some friendly advice. Always give your best at work, but remember at the end of the day you’re just a number. No sense in giving your life to a place that’ll replace you within 24 hours.


----------



## E tank (Feb 13, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> What did you plan to do for the guy if he went unresponsive?


roll him on his side? open/clear his airway?


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 13, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Im not speaking from personal experience but from what I’ve seen in my friends and work colleagues. You have to flip the switch off when you go home. You’ll get burnt out so fast. I’ve seen it destroy families, relationships, careers, and unfortunately even some lives.
> 
> Just some friendly advice. Always give your best at work, but remember at the end of the day you’re just a number. No sense in giving your life to a place that’ll replace you within 24 hours.



Wdym don't get codependent on a job and make it my whole personality?!!!

In all seriousness,  I've been getting better at that. Not just jumping great lengths for an employer because they want me to when over got my own life.

I've missed out on a little bit of stuff I can't get back because I worked a shift I didn't "need" to. 

I know being an EMT isn't a personality. I guess it's kinda hard to sort stuff out when you've just started. 



E tank said:


> roll him on his side? open/clear his airway?



Yes,  that too. ABCs.  Tbh the only unresponsive person I've had (aside from DOA or DNR) was after we got her into the ambulance and the medics took over. 

That muscle memory isn't there yet. Not an excuse because everyone should know BLS skills and protocols, I guess it's harder to think about in a past event and trying to recall details and then stuff that didn't even happen. Gave a quick response and didn't go through the steps fully.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 13, 2021)

I used to stop at nearly every fender bender or any small thing,  even before EMS.

Now,  I just do a window size up and see if anyone looks slumped over a wheel or otherwise needing immediate help and if nothing pops, go on my way. 

I still help to change a few tires,  but not because I think it's a lifesaving difference, just cause it's nice if they need help.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 13, 2021)

E tank said:


> roll him on his side? open/clear his airway?


I was mostly being facetious, but yes, the answer is interventions that he would probably still survive without.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 13, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I was mostly being facetious, but yes, the answer is interventions that he would probably still survive without.



Oh...

And yeah,  he probably would.  But I dunno.  Still seems like it's not bad to check on them.


----------



## Rano Pano (Feb 13, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> If you're off duty and respond to an MCI and you're first on scene,  are you still IC?


Out of curiosity who do you think would be reporting to you?


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 13, 2021)

Rano Pano said:


> Out of curiosity who do you think would be reporting to you?



I don't.  You would immediately hand it off??

I dunno.  It's not like I think I've got any real power over anyone 🤣


----------



## E tank (Feb 13, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I was mostly being facetious, but yes, the answer is interventions that he would probably still survive without.


survive an obstructed airway? for how long? aspiration? hopefully...I guess...quality of life enter into the conversation here, assuming survival despite no bls maneuvers? really?


----------



## E tank (Feb 13, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Wdym don't get codependent on a job and make it my whole personality?!!!
> 
> In all seriousness,  I've been getting better at that. Not just jumping great lengths for an employer because they want me to when over got my own life.
> 
> ...


I have no idea why someone on this board has to defend stopping at an accident and possibly consider giving bls care....at least it's in the directionless thread....


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 13, 2021)

E tank said:


> survive an obstructed airway? for how long? aspiration? hopefully...I guess...quality of life enter into the conversation here, assuming survival despite no bls maneuvers? really?


I guess this is a failure on my part because words do matter for context. 


IF he goes unresponsive and can maintain a patent airway, nothing an off duty (insert certification here) can provide is relevant.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 13, 2021)

E tank said:


> I have no idea why someone on this board has to defend stopping at an accident and possibly consider giving bls care....at least it's in the directionless thread....



I mean. I guess that's why I feel like I do what's right and take people's thoughts with salt. 

I'm gonna do what I'm trained to if needed.  I've just been able to better understand _when _I'm needed.

If it's one dude who bonked into a tree and is talking to a cop,  I'm not going to force a C collar on him and demand he lay down so I can save his C spine.

But,  even without a ton of 911 experience and trauma experience,  I'm still going to help as a bystander/off duty provider.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 13, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I guess this is a failure on my part because words do matter for context.
> 
> 
> IF he goes unresponsive and can maintain a patent airway, nothing an off duty (insert certification here) can provide is relevant.



Yeah,  I don't keep a whole BLS bag in my car.  Minor stuff (bandages, TQ, etc)  but I'm not gonna have NPAs, OPAs, anything that really should be under protocol that the normal person isn't going to do.


----------



## E tank (Feb 13, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Yeah,  I don't keep a whole BLS bag in my car.  Minor stuff (bandages, TQ, etc)  but I'm not gonna have NPAs, OPAs, anything that really should be under protocol that the normal person isn't going to do.


a jaw thrust can work wonders.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 13, 2021)

E tank said:


> a jaw thrust can work wonders.



I don't disagree. I'm just saying I'm going to limit what I'm doing off a job without a medical director to back me.  I don't find that unreasonable in a potentially blocked airway.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 13, 2021)

I don't understand this TIMS phrase.  Move it or work it. Move it involves of course getting vehicles out of the way,  but work it involves all of what? It's not just for EMS, so it's not just pt care


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 13, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I don't understand this TIMS phrase.  Move it or work it. Move it involves of course getting vehicles out of the way,  but work it involves all of what? It's not just for EMS, so it's not just pt care



In TIMS, “work it” means setting up a buffer zone and closing traffic lanes. Actually committing to setting up a safe working environment. Are you taking the 4 hour course? If so, it’ll make more sense as you progress through it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 13, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> In TIMS, “work it” means setting up a buffer zone and closing traffic lanes. Actually committing to setting up a safe working environment. Are you taking the 4 hour course? If so, it’ll make more sense as you progress through it.



I'm taking one of the courses, probably the 4 hour one.  It's got like 10 modules. 

But,  that makes sense.  Pretty all encompassing for any scene.  Thank you


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 13, 2021)

What I don't like is taking like a 10 year old course and how this guy talking about how light color doesn't matter and it's all the same,  but I saw a recent study about how flashing red red/blue attract drunk drivers and we should be using emergency flashers.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 13, 2021)

When your 13 year old tells you they know who Kurt Cobain is and you then find yourself on a 90’s Nirvana grunge rock kick.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 13, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> When your 13 year old tells you they know who Kurt Cobain is and you then find yourself on a 90’s Nirvana grunge rock kick.



Yeah well he didn't turn out so great in the end.  I dunno if living a life that ends like that is worth the "rock and roll freedom"


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 13, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> When your 13 year old tells you they know who Kurt Cobain is and you then find yourself on a 90’s Nirvana grunge rock kick.


Hopefully there was no Courtney Love binge.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 13, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Yeah well he didn't turn out so great in the end.  I dunno if living a life that ends like that is worth the "rock and roll freedom"


Dad’s no fool. I’m very open and honest with my kids.

This would include asking how much they “know” about said celebrity, and what their feelings are about their outcome.

Dialogue. It is all but absent in today’s household culture. That, that is the worst tragedy IMO.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 14, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Dad’s no fool. I’m very open and honest with my kids.
> 
> This would include asking how much they “know” about said celebrity, and what their feelings are about their outcome.
> 
> Dialogue. It is all but absent in today’s household culture. That, that is the worst tragedy IMO.



I mean, that's why kids sneak out and do drugs and stuff.  I think. The mystery and not being told anything in detail. Partly. It becomes the mystery they must solve 

Cops and preachers, their kids turn towards model citizen or the opposite it seems like. Lived up the street from the chief,  his boys were partly animals and bought alcohol for minors. 

I would probably allow my older teen child to try alchohol at home if they wanted,  but wouldn't take them to a bar 

No drugs. 

But then again.  What do I know.  I'd probably be a horrible parent.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 14, 2021)

Everyone goes for the roses. All the other dudes find the first bloomed roses they see.

I prefer to closed, uni-colored flowers. Cut those bad boys at the stem and watch them last at least the week.

Buying flowers sporadically throughout the year has indirectly prepped me for this day.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 14, 2021)

Whew, just finished my second 36hr shift of the last 96 hours. I have today off then back for another 24 tomorrow (where we get to do hose testing. Woot). Go me... (This OT will feel much better when I'm looking at the paycheck for this pay period, at the moment, I'm beat lol)

Show up for the holdunder PM part, the 12 hour OT before my regular shift, we ran 3 calls overnight (2 of them lift assists for the same guy, then a moped on fire at a local park...). Yesterday, regular shift, scrubbed down the station (regular Saturdays scrub down), had to relocate to cover another stations area, but we got breakfast burritos there, came back, and got our own trash fire call when I was in the middle of my run (and where both our Capt and other Firefighter had finished working out, both were in the showers), but hey, that was our only call the entire shift (versus the 3 overnights of the previous shift haha).


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 14, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> What do I know.  I'd probably be a horrible parent.


There really is a fine line between self depreciation and self confidence, or lack there of.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 14, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> There really is a fine line between self depreciation and self confidence, or lack there of.



I just see that raising kids must really be hard


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 14, 2021)

Working a PRN shift at a new agency today.   I think this place may not be the right fit.

The crew spent the entire time running down the management and everyone else. Whew. Toxic culture.


----------



## Airlinepilotmedic (Feb 14, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Whew, just finished my second 36hr shift of the last 96 hours. I have today off then back for another 24 tomorrow (where we get to do hose testing. Woot). Go me... (This OT will feel much better when I'm looking at the paycheck for this pay period, at the moment, I'm beat lol)
> 
> Show up for the holdunder PM part, the 12 hour OT before my regular shift, we ran 3 calls overnight (2 of them lift assists for the same guy, then a moped on fire at a local park...). Yesterday, regular shift, scrubbed down the station (regular Saturdays scrub down), had to relocate to cover another stations area, but we got breakfast burritos there, came back, and got our own trash fire call when I was in the middle of my run (and where both our Capt and other Firefighter had finished working out, both were in the showers), but hey, that was our only call the entire shift (versus the 3 overnights of the previous shift haha).


I am jealous a slow shift at my normal station is still 10-12 calls. With a least one structure fire thrown in.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 14, 2021)

Now theyre calling for 8-12" of snow. 4 inches pretty much closes everything down here, a foot would be the apocalypse.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 14, 2021)

Well I snapped my 5 (72 hour shifts) shift streak without running a call.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 14, 2021)

Airlinepilotmedic said:


> I am jealous a slow shift at my normal station is still 10-12 calls. With a least one structure fire thrown in.


I'll take the structure... lol

My station is really hit or miss, a few weeks ago we had 11 calls in one shift, tho 3-5 seems to be average,  and after the two back to back 36s I was very def not unhappy with a slower shift lol

We do think we have a fire bug running around our area. Every watch has had some type of rubbish or dumpster fire almost every single shift every day for past couple weeks. If it is really one guy, only a matter of time till that escalates...


----------



## Airlinepilotmedic (Feb 14, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> I'll take the structure... lol
> 
> My station is really hit or miss, a few weeks ago we had 11 calls in one shift, tho 3-5 seems to be average,  and after the two back to back 36s I was very def not unhappy with a slower shift lol
> 
> We do think we have a fire bug running around our area. Every watch has had some type of rubbish or dumpster fire almost every single shift every day for past couple weeks. If it is really one guy, only a matter of time till that escalates...


I guess one positive to working a station that covers the worse part of the most dangerous city in California is there more then enough structure jobs to go around.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 14, 2021)

Airlinepilotmedic said:


> I guess one positive to working a station that covers the worse part of the most dangerous city in California is there more then enough structure jobs to go around.



Oakland... such a lovely place.


----------



## Airlinepilotmedic (Feb 14, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Oakland... such a lovely place.


No sir. Further south. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sb...fornias-most-dangerous-city-by-this-math/amp/


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 15, 2021)

Can somebody please bring back global warming?  For the past four days while driving across three time zones I have not seen temps break into the positive.  We won't even talk about the windchill temps or the fact the forecast for places like Mississippi includes 1-6 inches of sleet and snow with 1/10 inch of ice.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 15, 2021)

Power has been out for about 12 hours.  Wonder when it's coming back. I'm cold.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 15, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Power has been out for about 12 hours. Wonder when it's coming back. I'm cold.


Rolling outages in texas cause half of your windmills are frozen.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 15, 2021)

I can still see the grass here for now, so I'm not impressed, but it was enough to close the vaccine clinic. 

Were supposed to get snow at a rate of 1-2" per hour till 2100 or so.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 15, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Rolling outages in texas cause half of your windmills are frozen.



Well,  we get very little from wind. This is why we need more nuclear plants..

Wind can't be used in most places anyway and requires a ton of fossil fuels to support.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 15, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Well, we get very little from wind. This is why we need more nuclear plants..
> 
> Wind can't be used in most places anyway and requires a ton of fossil fuels to support.


No arguments from me. Apparently some coal plants are having issues down there also.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 15, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> No arguments from me. Apparently some coal plants are having issues down there also.



Just in my area alone there's 30K people at least without power. 

My sister says linemen are coming from Florida to help


----------



## E tank (Feb 15, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Can somebody please bring back global warming?  For the past four days while driving across three time zones I have not seen temps break into the positive.  We won't even talk about the windchill temps or the fact the forecast for places like Mississippi includes 1-6 inches of sleet and snow with 1/10 inch of ice.


Dincha hear? Shutting down Keystone XL fixed that whole deal...problem solved


----------



## Aprz (Feb 15, 2021)

I was going to do a fly along with a local company, but the fly along got postponed. I decided to apply to another company much further away, but I hear have excellent training.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 15, 2021)

Managed to chip my tooth during hose testing today


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 15, 2021)

Workmans comp. 
Go for a stylish grill!


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 15, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Managed to chip my tooth during hose testing today





CCCSD said:


> Workmans comp.
> Go for a stylish grill!


----------



## Fezman92 (Feb 15, 2021)

It’s only been a week but I’m not sure how long I’ll be able to take this 5 day a week shift. The commute is an hour each way plus tolls and gas. It might just take a while to get used to, but I really want to get back on a 12 hour shift. Hopefully I’ll be able to go back to the 911 side soon. It would cut 20 min from my commute and I wouldn’t have to deal with the tolls.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 16, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> It’s only been a week but I’m not sure how long I’ll be able to take this 5 day a week shift. The commute is an hour each way plus tolls and gas. It might just take a while to get used to, but I really want to get back on a 12 hour shift. Hopefully I’ll be able to go back to the 911 side soon. It would cut 20 min from my commute and I wouldn’t have to deal with the tolls.


The crappy schedule is temporary... Herpes is forever.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 16, 2021)

Since we are talking about my teeth, I have braces and am pretty happy with how my teeth are turning out.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 16, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Managed to chip my tooth during hose testing today



You're supposed to uncouple hose with your hands and not your mouth.


----------



## Old Tracker (Feb 16, 2021)

Gnaw


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 16, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> You're supposed to uncouple hose with your hands and not your mouth.


Unfortunately my spanner had other ideas 🥴


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 16, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Since we are talking about my teeth, I have braces and am pretty happy with how my teeth are turning out.


One word: retainers. 3 decades later I still wear mine to sleep. Best decision—from an orthodontic standpoint—of my life.

In other news, it would appear baby No. 4 is on the way, and safely tucked in utero with mama. I’m beyond elated today.

I’m hoping for a third and final gal, but another boy to wrestle with our 2-year old would also be great. I do love me some bey-bez. Yay.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 16, 2021)

Well I now have my stripped upper and lower for my next AR build. Time to start accumulating the rest of the stuff.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 16, 2021)

Scheduled to take a test at Air Methods. I guess I need a web cam now? I wonder if it'll give me an idea how well I'll do on the FP-C since I haven't taken that yet. I was scheduled to take FP-C back in December, but chickened out/cancelled (planning to reschedule) cause I was afraid I was going to fail. Decided to do FlightBridgeED course before trying FP-C so been doing that slowly.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 16, 2021)

Got a call,  my alarm went off. I saw and it was the maintenance men in my building.  Thought maybe they just were checking power.

I get a call from the apartment manager about the alarm. Let them know it's off. But now they say there's a burst pipe in my apartment. Nice.

My car has no heat and they want me to drive back,  roads are icy and it's very cold.  Highways are closed,  the overpasses are


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 16, 2021)

They said a fire suppression system pipe broke from outside under the ground and leaked into my unit.  They said the riser room notified them of the water leak.

There is standing water in my apartment.

They can't vacuum out the water (or remove it) because they have no power.

It's been about 46 hours without power at my place.

I think a few of my textbooks, papers, maybe some power strip depending on how deep it got,  etc are affected,  but I haven't been back.  Roads are too bad to risk it.

They say they will not pay for my belongings. That it's on me and my insurance company.

I have no money for a deductible to pay the insurance and no money to replace anything.  I hope the printer isn't toast.

Ugh. I don't know what to do.

I filed with my company,  but based on the dec page,  they might not cover it anyway.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 16, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Scheduled to take a test at Air Methods. I guess I need a web cam now? I wonder if it'll give me an idea how well I'll do on the FP-C since I haven't taken that yet. I was scheduled to take FP-C back in December, but chickened out/cancelled (planning to reschedule) cause I was afraid I was going to fail. Decided to do FlightBridgeED course before trying FP-C so been doing that slowly.


Yeah you will need a webcam as that is part of the online proctored exam. You will not know how you did on the exam as far as a score goes, however some of the questions are similar to some FP-C ones.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 16, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Scheduled to take a test at Air Methods. I guess I need a web cam now? I wonder if it'll give me an idea how well I'll do on the FP-C since I haven't taken that yet. I was scheduled to take FP-C back in December, but chickened out/cancelled (planning to reschedule) cause I was afraid I was going to fail. Decided to do FlightBridgeED course before trying FP-C so been doing that slowly.


I assume the extra 16 months of studying helped on FP-C, but my prehire test was the hardest test Ive ever taken. I thought FP-C was harder than NREMT, but I didnt think it was terrible. 

My wife is a Medic and an ICU RN, and she thought the prehire test was hard (this was not with Air Methods).


----------



## Aprz (Feb 17, 2021)

Even if I don't get a break down of the score, I guess if I proceed with the hiring process, then it probably means I didn't do _that_ bad. I am sure if I get hired, the orientation in Denver will also be extremely helpful.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 17, 2021)

Ordered an exercise bike, my mtn bike on the trainer is loud and awkward, plus despite being able to fit a 29er, it really doesnt fit. 

Probably end up buying the nordictrack rower with the membership package. Wife wants the videos, I dont care, which is why I didnt buy a peloton.


----------



## OceanBossMan263 (Feb 17, 2021)

I miss having a rowing machine, had a Stamina one. Good workout but loud and space-consuming and did get boring without something to watch or listen to


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 17, 2021)

I’m buying the “poor mans peloton”. The $400 bike from Costco and iFit.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 17, 2021)

Well my tooth is officially fixed! Though I gotta go back in for fillings for a few small cavities...


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 17, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I’m buying the “poor mans peloton”. The $400 bike from Costco and iFit.


I bought a Schwinn IC3. I could put the peloton app on our roku tv and get the same effect if I really wanted.


----------



## HunterTMars (Feb 17, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> If you're off duty and respond to an MCI and you're first on scene,  are you still IC?


If you’re off duty why are you responding?


----------



## HunterTMars (Feb 18, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I know rates of ROSC in traumatic arrests are less than 1% IIRC, but I dunno how you don't give it your best if someone needs your help and you're literally looking at it.


Google Dr John Hinds. It will change your mind in regards to ROSC in Traumatic Arrest.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 18, 2021)

NateJack745 said:


> Google Dr John Hinds. It will change your mind in regards to ROSC in Traumatic Arrest.


Not sure where you’re going with this, and I am well aware of Dr. Hinds and his TED talks. Ultimately, he was no more (or less) a case for traumatic arrest survivors.

Truly, sad. He was well ahead of his time.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 18, 2021)

I enjoyed Dr. Hinds talk. Was it TED or called something else like FOAM or something?


----------



## HunterTMars (Feb 18, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Not sure where you’re going with this, and I am well aware of Dr. Hinds and his TED talks. Ultimately, he was no more (or less) a case for traumatic arrest survivors.
> 
> Truly, sad. He was well ahead of his time.


Just that his approach to care in traumatic arrest was amazing.  For him and his encounters, ROSC in Traumatic Arrest was much better than 1%. Clearly the dynamics of the scenarios he was involved with are far different than the garden variety EMS provider.


----------



## HunterTMars (Feb 18, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I enjoyed Dr. Hinds talk. Was it TED or called something else like FOAM or something?


CODA?


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 18, 2021)

NateJack745 said:


> Just that his approach to care in traumatic arrest was amazing.  For him and his encounters, ROSC in Traumatic Arrest was much better than 1%. Clearly the dynamics of the scenarios he was involved with are far different than the garden variety EMS provider.


Yes, but he was not an EMS practitioner in “The States”. His environment is (was?) a complete contrast to Western Medicine.

Unfortunate? Perhaps. But he was essentially a HEMS doctor, doing HEMS doctor things.

With all of that said, his impact was somewhat of a mythical level in regards to FOAM, TED, of whatever the hell you want to call it.


----------



## Fezman92 (Feb 18, 2021)

My partner is going to the army next week so I got offered a 15:00-03:00 shift, Thursday-Sat. I start it this afternoon. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Seirende (Feb 18, 2021)

Had the sleep study followup appointment on Tuesday. I'm having obstructive apneas and hypopneas mostly during REM sleep. Apparently dreaming and breathing at the same time is hard for me 🤣


----------



## OceanBossMan263 (Feb 18, 2021)

Speaking of sleep studies, anyone have experience with Ognomy? It sets up a telehealth consult, they'll mail you some diagnostic equipment, make prescription from there if you need CPAP.


----------



## Rano Pano (Feb 18, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Well I now have my stripped upper and lower for my next AR build. Time to start accumulating the rest of the stuf



just ordered the remaining pieces for my current build. Also ordered a couple of stripped lowers.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 18, 2021)

Seirende said:


> Had the sleep study followup appointment on Tuesday. I'm having obstructive apneas and hypopneas mostly during REM sleep. Apparently dreaming and breathing at the same time is hard for me 🤣


They gonna say you need a Darth Vader machine to sleep with at night now? lol

My Dad has a CPAP, and a few of our Firefighters have them as well (and a few that everyone wishes would just go get a dang CPAP instead of listening to their snoring lol)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 18, 2021)

Got 6 inches of snow today. No biggie. Snowblower and a quiet day of working from home. We’re really good at dealing with it here in PA. I feel for y’all in Texas.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 18, 2021)

I went to Krispy Kreme to get the Mars doughnut and they couldn't sell any because the boil notice 😭


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 18, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Got 6 inches of snow today. No biggie. Snowblower and a quiet day of working from home. We’re really good at dealing with it here in PA. I feel for y’all in Texas.


We feel cold. 🥶


----------



## Seirende (Feb 19, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> They gonna say you need a Darth Vader machine to sleep with at night now? lol
> 
> My Dad has a CPAP, and a few of our Firefighters have them as well (and a few that everyone wishes would just go get a dang CPAP instead of listening to their snoring lol)



We're going to try AutoPAP, which is a form of CPAP which automatically adjusts the pressure as needed. The sleep specialist gave me a brochure about an app you can download that links to your CPAP machine and gives you data on your CPAP therapy such as number of apneas/hypopneas, hours used, etc.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2021)

Seirende said:


> We're going to try AutoPAP, which is a form of CPAP which automatically adjusts the pressure as needed. The sleep specialist gave me a brochure about an app you can download that links to your CPAP machine and gives you data on your CPAP therapy such as number of apneas/hypopneas, hours used, etc.


If they try to give you this for a mask, refuse.


----------



## Fezman92 (Feb 19, 2021)

What’s a good antiperspirant and/or deodorant? The old spice that I’m using right now doesn’t seem to help with the heaters that are on the ambulances we use.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 19, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> What’s a good antiperspirant and/or deodorant? The old spice that I’m using right now doesn’t seem to help with the heaters that are on the ambulances we use.


The only one that doesn't give me itchy armpits is Lume


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 19, 2021)

Dove. The Lady version works really well and you can get neutral scents.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 19, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> What’s a good antiperspirant and/or deodorant? The old spice that I’m using right now doesn’t seem to help with the heaters that are on the ambulances we use.


Really? Lol. I feel like it’s a matter of preference and knowing your own B.O. sitch.

I do the Mitchum roll on for days off and Degree 48-hour for my days on.

Are those super eco-unfriendly Right Guard cans still a thing? Those were legit. Maybe next to the Aqua Net?...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 19, 2021)

Sure unscented stick. The only thing that doesn’t cause me to get a rash.

If they ever discontinued that stuff, I’d be hosed. Literally. Because I’d stink. And... they’d use a ... hose.


never mind.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 19, 2021)

I am curious about my BO. I kind of don't feel like I have one. I used to shower every day, but I was complaining about how dry my skin was, people told me I didn't have to shower everyday, and so I started to shower every other day. I was self conscious at first about not showering everyday, but nobody seems to say anything about smell. I've gone days without showering out of pure laziness, like 4-5 days, and nobody says anything. No grimacing or anything. I asked one of my EMT partners (without telling them I skipped showering for long) and they didn't notice anything. I have very beyond dry skin so I wonder if that makes a different? I literally add moisturizer with oil to my face twice a day because of how dry my skin is. My hands and wrists get it the worst probably because of hand washing. Lotion helps, but if I run out and get lazy with using lotion on my hand, it quickly becomes below and is hard to recover from even when I add lotion. Just doesn't absorb.



https://imgur.com/ofugwCo




https://imgur.com/Lgty2VG


At least I am so pale and that I am a super easy stick, haha.

You'd think with dry skin, I'd never get acne. Nope, still get cystic acne on my chin no matter what I do. <_<


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 19, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I am curious about my BO. I kind of don't feel like I have one. I used to shower every day, but I was complaining about how dry my skin was, people told me I didn't have to shower everyday, and so I started to shower every other day. I was self conscious at first about not showering everyday, but nobody seems to say anything about smell. I've gone days without showering out of pure laziness, like 4-5 days, and nobody says anything. No grimacing or anything. I asked one of my EMT partners (without telling them I skipped showering for long) and they didn't notice anything. I have very beyond dry skin so I wonder if that makes a different? I literally add moisturizer with oil to my face twice a day because of how dry my skin is. My hands and wrists get it the worst probably because of hand washing. Lotion helps, but if I run out and get lazy with using lotion on my hand, it quickly becomes below and is hard to recover from even when I add lotion. Just doesn't absorb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had partners that smell after a few hours and need to constantly use deodorant.

My boyfriend? He NEVER smells,  no matter what. There might be a different scent, like earthy,  but it's never bad.

Even when he's sure he stinks, to be he doesn't (not that he smells himself and know he smells bad,  but just when he expects to)


----------



## Aprz (Feb 19, 2021)

It's weird cause when I was younger, I used to get complimented on my smell all the time. Now never. I kind of wonder if it has to do with BO. I used to have oily skin and just got super dry skin as I got older. I kind of feel like the two are related.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 19, 2021)

Aprz said:


> It's weird cause when I was younger, I used to get complimented on my smell all the time. Now never. I kind of wonder if it has to do with BO. I used to have oily skin and just got super dry skin as I got older. I kind of feel like the two are related.



David has pretty dry skin too. He'll get dandruff,  it gets worse if he showers daily,  especially if he didn't work up a sweat. 

Maybe it is about dry skin and sweat glands being related


----------



## Fezman92 (Feb 20, 2021)

So now that I’m only working 3 days a week, I’m debating on if I should apply for a PT 911 job or an ER Tech job.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 20, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> What’s a good antiperspirant and/or deodorant? The old spice that I’m using right now doesn’t seem to help with the heaters that are on the ambulances we use.


Over the years I have had occasional bouts of significantly bad BO and that's even after showering daily. What I found that worked for me is a "rock deodorant" which is basically a potassium alum crystal that you get wet or use on wet skin. You just rub it on the places that generate the BO and the residual stuff does a great job of killing the bacteria that cause the BO. I haven't had this particular problem in years but should I develop this again, it's easy to find and it does work. It also is marketed under several different names/brands but it's easy to recognize. If you want to use it with a fragrance/scented deodorant, use this one first and let it dry completely before you apply the next product. Usually the problem is knocked down the first day that you use it but you have to use it for a while to ensure a more lasting effect. 

That being said, if I'm working out and start sweating a LOT, the problem can resurface until I shower.


----------



## cruiseforever (Feb 20, 2021)

My heart really goes out to southern areas of the US that got hit with the cold.  The cold quickly finds your weak spots and causes havoc.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 20, 2021)

Doing first grade math with my daughter. Fractions. Already? 

I don’t remember being introduced to fractions so early.


----------



## cruiseforever (Feb 20, 2021)

Hoping to break 30 above soon.


----------



## Fezman92 (Feb 20, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Doing first grade math with my daughter. Fractions. Already?
> 
> I don’t remember being introduced to fractions so early.


I’ve blocked out memories of most of my math classes. Fractions and decimals are evil.


----------



## E tank (Feb 20, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I’ve blocked out memories of most of my math classes. Fractions and decimals are evil.


Decimals save lives....a lot like commas...Let's eat, Dad!.....Let's eat Dad!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 20, 2021)

Had a rough night. Before bed,  had a maybe 5/10 headache for no known reason. Went to bed,  woke up with an absolutely horrible headache only second to the time after I fell out of a hammock in my head.  

I was freezing without a blanket and burning up with a very light one, sweating. 

No fever , per thermometer.  But I think it lied. 

Went to about 9/10 and I popped 2000mg Tylenol. 

Then I got nausea. Started getting that "about to puke" feeling.  Was drooling and all.  But didn't puke somehow.

Was pretty bad. But this afternoon,  I'm up and apparently just fine?


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 20, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I’ve blocked out memories of most of my math classes. Fractions and decimals are evil.


I thought that part of math was fun.


----------



## Fezman92 (Feb 20, 2021)

Great. My car has a crack in the windshield.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 20, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Great. My car has a crack in the windshield.



...gotta get that zero glass deductible. I had my Tacoma windshield replaced 4 times when I lived in Washington thanks to the cinders WADOT spread on the highway. Cost nothing. I usually had Safelite come out and do it at the station.


----------



## Fezman92 (Feb 20, 2021)

I'm going over to get it looked at on Monday.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 20, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I'm going over to get it looked at on Monday.


My glass has been cracked for like 4 years.  I'm not paying so it can just cracks time and time again


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 20, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I usually had Safelite come out and do it at the station.


This. Super convenient, quick, and virtually hassle free. Took the guy maybe 20 minutes to fix my windshield crack.

Luckily it was small enough not to require the whole windshield be replaced.

I had a buddy years ago who let his crack go from repairable to across the entire windshield. Don’t be my buddy.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 20, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> ...gotta get that zero glass deductible. I had my Tacoma windshield replaced 4 times when I lived in Washington thanks to the cinders WADOT spread on the highway. Cost nothing. I usually had Safelite come out and do it at the station.


After a couple claims, including windshield, over the years, I found it so much nicer to pay a little extra per month for the $0 deductible


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 20, 2021)

I just typically leave the cracks in my windshield, until they spread from corner to corner.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 20, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I just typically leave the cracks in my windshield, until they spread from corner to corner.



Same


----------



## Fezman92 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 20, 2021)

My car is starting to look like a very lazy spider was in charge of the glass


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 20, 2021)

Wimps.

Cracks in ALL windows.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 21, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> My car is starting to look like a very lazy spider was in charge of the glass


Gets you a nice 100 dollar ticket in this state.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 21, 2021)

Reminds me of the time a few years back when I was doing Uber Eats delivery on the side, had a rock or something come up on the freeway and smack into my windshield while on a delivery. Took pictures and sent them to Uber for a claim... they responded by saying the cracked windshield was a safety issue so I couldn't drive for them (not even the no passenger food drop off only side) until I got it fixed. Of course they offered roughly $0.00 to actually fix it, and since I was dead broke at the time (hence why I was doing UE in the first place) with no money to fix it myself, I found an old pic of my truck with a non-chipped/cracked windshield, sent it in, and they were satisfied I had it "fixed" and let me start taking deliveries again. Took like another week or 2 before I finally had enough spare cash to actually go get it fixed.

Definitely was a major factor in, when after I didn't need to drive for UE anymore (and why I quit driving for them as soon as I started making enough I didn't HAVE to take a side delivery to meet the bills), I went and dropped my insurance deductibles to 0 lol


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 21, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Gets you a nice 100 dollar ticket in this state.



If I can't pay for a window to be fixed,  I'm not sure how to pay for a ticket.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 21, 2021)

Both my new jobs have been delayed with no new start date since like last Monday. I'm pretty bummed.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 21, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> If I can't pay for a window to be fixed,  I'm not sure how to pay for a ticket.


Imagine having to pay the cost of the repair and the ticket (should that be a thing in Texas).

Maybe it’s not fair, that’s not going to stop you from getting farther in the hole.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 21, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Imagine having to pay the cost of the repair and the ticket (should that be a thing in Texas).
> 
> Maybe it’s not fair, that’s not going to stop you from getting farther in the hole.



Just trying to get these jobs going so I can pay the bills that keep the lights on (they're back on,  yay), keep a roof over me, a little food and gas in the tank to go to work. Just the basics at this point.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 21, 2021)

Driving is a privilege, coupled with a responsibility to follow the law. Your income issues aren’t an excuse to operate an unsafe vehicle. Not to mention what your insurance company will say when you FTP or get in an accident due to mechanical issues...


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 21, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Driving is a privilege, coupled with a responsibility to follow the law. Your income issues aren’t an excuse to operate an unsafe vehicle. Not to mention what your insurance company will say when you FTP or get in an accident due to mechanical issues...



I mean,  I don't have issues with visibility. 

And if I pay for my car's glass (that no cop has cared about for years,  even even pulled over they didn't mention it but could care at any second), then okay.  It could crack driving home and then I've got to explain to myself why I couldn't afford my medication,  that regardless of it cracks soon or not,  where my priorities are. 

The law doesn't defend me from starvation (for denied for food stamps while I had no income) or not being able to go to work. It's not ideal , my position,  but I've got to look out for myself.


----------



## Seirende (Feb 22, 2021)

I just sent a message withdrawing from my summer camp position. I was very much looking forward to it, but at this point I can't be certain that the profound fatigue will improve sufficiently in time. I'm hoping they will allow me to help out in a volunteer capacity.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 22, 2021)

If Anyone has paramedic care and princible books for sale,  I'm looking for the 5th edition, special considerations and operations. 

Mine got flooded after a frozen pipe burst and I dunno what else to do.  It's kinda toast.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 22, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I mean,  I don't have issues with visibility.
> 
> And if I pay for my car's glass (that no cop has cared about for years,  even even pulled over they didn't mention it but could care at any second), then okay.  It could crack driving home and then I've got to explain to myself why I couldn't afford my medication,  that regardless of it cracks soon or not,  where my priorities are.
> 
> The law doesn't defend me from starvation (for denied for food stamps while I had no income) or not being able to go to work. It's not ideal , my position,  but I've got to look out for myself.


Actually, you are required to obey the law. Don’t, and be prepared to suffer the consequences. That’s not on society, it’s on you. Would you demand to work as an EMT with expired carts, then sue when you’re not hired?


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 22, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Actually, you are required to obey the law. Don’t, and be prepared to suffer the consequences. That’s not on society, it’s on you. Would you demand to work as an EMT with expired carts, then sue when you’re not hired?



I'm not saying I'm not required to follow the law. 

I just have little recourse to be able to follow it.  It's not a refusal to say "**** the law", I just can't replace the glass right now,  financially. It's not like I robbed a bank and killed 4 people. 

Yes. It's on me.  And I can't meet that need. So why would I punish myself and not do anything to meet what needs I can just to say at least in vindicated as I'm evicted and starving, homeless and kicked out of school. Righteousness indeed. 

I am not suing anyone. That's non sequitur.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 22, 2021)

You're a cop, right?

I've admitted to crime. 

Why not just use your resources, find out who I am if you don't already know (I doubt you even cared to,  but I can't decide what you really care to do or not), call my local LE and inform them of my gross negligence and criminal activity so you can go to bed and sleep better for stopping a crime. 

Maybe the glare off the crack at 0700 might have caused a crash or something and you saved lives. Because,  technically it is a crime. You would be within your rights to do it. 

I'm obviously not changing my stance.

All I can do is work until my more pressing needs are met and then work on the glass after.  

I mean,  either do something or stop bashing me about it. If it's really that heinous, you're negligent in knowing about it and not doing anything


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 22, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> You're a cop, right?
> 
> I've admitted to crime.
> 
> ...


He could do all that, but it's not illegal in Texas.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 22, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> He could do all that, but it's not illegal in Texas.



I thought they could get you for "obstruction of view" for something even like fuzzy dice on your rear view?


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 22, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I thought they could get you for "obstruction of view" for something even like fuzzy dice on your rear view?


They could, but the burden of proof is on the officer and most of them have better things to do. There is not a specific law about a cracked windshield.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 22, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> They could, but the burden of proof is on the officer and most of them have better things to do. There is not a specific law about a cracked windshield.


I agree they've got better things to do. 

I'm not going to tell the cop that if I get pulled over,  it's going to be "I'm very sorry about it officer, I'll get it fixed as soon as I can"

Like I don't know what else I can do. Just taking it a piece at a time


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 22, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Actually, you are required to obey the law. Don’t, and be prepared to suffer the consequences. That’s not on society, it’s on you. Would you demand to work as an EMT with expired carts, then sue when you’re not hired?


This type of black-and-white authoritarianism, blind devotion to "the law" when it is advantageous yet looking the other way when it's not, and complete lack of understanding and empathy is a big part of the reason why cops are so.....um....."popular" these days.


----------



## Rano Pano (Feb 22, 2021)

This topic of the windshield started two days ago. How the **** does anyone really have that much to say about it?


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 22, 2021)

Rano Pano said:


> This topic of the windshield started two days ago. How the **** does anyone really have that much to say about it?



There are some very proactive police officers that protect and serve who cannot idly let their keyboard go unused. 

As for me? I don't shut up.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 22, 2021)

Rano Pano said:


> This topic of the windshield started two days ago. How the **** does anyone really have that much to say about it?


Agreed...it's past time to get back off topic.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 22, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> This type of black-and-white authoritarianism, blind devotion to "the law" when it is advantageous yet looking the other way when it's not, and complete lack of understanding and empathy is a big part of the reason why cops are so.....um....."popular" these days.


Who said anything about “Looking the other way“? I sure didn’t. Having a lot more experience than some in WHY gives me a better position. What “complete lack of understanding “ are you referring to? That cops should allow safety problems to just slide on by? DUIs to be waved off due to cultural differences? A thief let off because they can’t afford the TV they are stealing?


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 22, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Who said anything about “Looking the other way“? I sure didn’t. Having a lot more experience than some in WHY gives me a better position. What “complete lack of understanding “ are you referring to? That cops should allow safety problems to just slide on by? DUIs to be waved off due to cultural differences? A thief let off because they can’t afford the TV they are stealing?



Safety? I have cracked glass which hasn't impaired me and it's not even a crime by itself.  (New info to me)

I'm not drunk. I have never driven drunk or under the influence of illegal or unsafe substances. 

I'm not stealing anything,  unnecessary items or not.

My "crime" is being poor, lol.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 22, 2021)

The reveal at the end of last episode of WandaVision, that's not an Avengers level threat, that's a John Wick level threat...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 22, 2021)

we got about 0.25 Lucy’s of snow today.


----------



## Seirende (Feb 22, 2021)

So in today's news from EMT class, a student was making up a scenario and complained of chest pain but denied any radiation of the pain. The instructor asked the class, "Since the pain doesn't radiate anywhere, what can we rule out?" Everyone just stared at him... I think at least half the class knew where he was going but nobody wanted to say it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 22, 2021)

Seirende said:


> So in today's news from EMT class, a student was making up a scenario and complained of chest pain but denied any radiation of the pain. The instructor asked the class, "Since the pain doesn't radiate anywhere, what can we rule out?" Everyone just stared at him... I think at least half the class knew where he was going but nobody wanted to say it.



Pregnancy


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 22, 2021)

Abcessed tooth.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 22, 2021)

Broken leg


----------



## E tank (Feb 22, 2021)

lupus


----------



## Tigger (Feb 22, 2021)

Very pleased that this fire academy puts a week fo ambulance driving followed by a week of hazmat right in the middle. By body needs a little rest before I implode.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 22, 2021)

After looking through military NVG's I have determined that I need to buy PS31's in white phosphorus. Pretty sweet.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 22, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> After looking through military NVG's I have determined that I need to buy PS31's in white phosphorus. Pretty sweet



I'm still borrowing my dad's PVS7s lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 23, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Who said anything about “Looking the other way“? I sure didn’t. Having a lot more experience than some in WHY gives me a better position. What “complete lack of understanding “ are you referring to? That cops should allow safety problems to just slide on by? DUIs to be waved off due to cultural differences? A thief let off because they can’t afford the TV they are stealing?





DragonClaw said:


> Safety? I have cracked glass which hasn't impaired me and it's not even a crime by itself.  (New info to me)
> 
> I'm not drunk. I have never driven drunk or under the influence of illegal or unsafe substances.
> 
> ...


What part of get back off topic wasn't clear?


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 23, 2021)

Still waiting to hear back from the new jobs for a second start date.  Contacted one,  David contacted the other. He got the 911 job as well. 

Unemployment might have made an early decision to deny me,  but because they contacted me and I missed the call. But I called them back and left several messages,  and per voice-mail of the person with a personal extension I can never reach,  it says they would wait to make a decision if I left a vm before the due date of today at 1500.  
Tax return came in,  less than 400$, but it should cover rent now. 

Waiting to hear back from rental assistance programs,  FEMA, school programs, etc.  Just anything at this point.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 23, 2021)

Just finished up at the dentist, got some fillings. My mouth is still numb, I feel like Jar Jar Binks in that one scene lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 23, 2021)

When you walk to the mailbox and find a reimbursement check for the advanced cert exam—or really for anything—you’d forgot was pending.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 23, 2021)

Taught my first zoom class tonight. It was interesting.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 23, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Taught my first zoom class tonight. It was interesting.



How did you like it?


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 23, 2021)

Car has an oil leak in the timing cover. The fun never stops.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 23, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> How did you like it?


Strange. I miss being able to see and immediately talk to students. But, I’ll get used to it.

the technology though. That’s pretty amazing. Streaming with OBS, multiple cameras, virtual whiteboard with my iPad, able to insert video and animation. It’s absolutely crazy.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 24, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Strange. I miss being able to see and immediately talk to students. But, I’ll get used to it.
> 
> the technology though. That’s pretty amazing. Streaming with OBS, multiple cameras, virtual whiteboard with my iPad, able to insert video and animation. It’s absolutely crazy.



Yeah. But hopefully we're in the home stretch of things and this isn't long term. 

OBS?

I bet it's pretty fun to interact with drawings and stuff.  How old are your students?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 24, 2021)

OBS is broadcast software that lets you aggregate multi cameras, video and graphics into a stream... so I’m not teaching with a webcam, I’m basically making an interactive TV show.

I have 15 students in this class, and they range in age from 18 to 64. Finding ways to keep them all engaged is a challenge.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 24, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> OBS is broadcast software that lets you aggregate multi cameras, video and graphics into a stream... so I’m not teaching with a webcam, I’m basically making an interactive TV show.
> 
> I have 15 students in this class, and they range in age from 18 to 64. Finding ways to keep them all engaged is a challenge.



Well,  I guess check with other teachers and see what works for them? 

Edit, not sure how those replies got mixed up.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 24, 2021)

It's Wednesday my dudes


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 24, 2021)

1/4/21-2/22/21 was how long I went without having to do a PCR.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 24, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> 1/4/21-2/22/21 was how long I went without having to do a PCR.


RIP streak


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 24, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> 1/4/21-2/22/21 was how long I went without having to do a PCR.


01/04/21 - 02/18/2021 for me.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 24, 2021)

October 12 2020 was my last PCR. Haven’t written one yet. Last week, first shift at the new job was all BLS. That’ll probably end this weekend.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 24, 2021)

Meanwhile I got to (purposefully) smash a car (well Tacoma) pickup truck window today. 

Kid inadvertently locked in the car, we spent a few minutes unsuccessfully trying to use our less invasive "Big Easy" tool (a somewhat flexible rod that with a wedge and air bladder to open a gap between door and frame, supposed to be able to reach in and grab the handle/lock and open the door without breaking anything. Successfully used that tool several times in the past, today the door just wasn't opening, so Capt made the call, and I happened to have my window breaker tool on me, so I got to break the back window)

Kid was fine fortunately, but definitely locked in a hot car is a no go. 
But yeah, sounded more like an accident, Mom was loading with two kids, had one with her, must've accidentally brushed the lock button because the door inadvertently closed, and wouldn't open back up she said.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 24, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Meanwhile I got to (purposefully) smash a car (well Tacoma) pickup truck window today.
> 
> Kid inadvertently locked in the car, we spent a few minutes unsuccessfully trying to use our less invasive "Big Easy" tool (a somewhat flexible rod that with a wedge and air bladder to open a gap between door and frame, supposed to be able to reach in and grab the handle/lock and open the door without breaking anything. Successfully used that tool several times in the past, today the door just wasn't opening, so Capt made the call, and I happened to have my window breaker tool on me, so I got to break the back window)
> 
> ...



I've always wanted to bust a window.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 25, 2021)

Ended my last call as a full time medic in the city with a field delivery. Not bad considering the rest of the night for everyone was just a stream of unfortunate stuff being thrown our way.


----------



## Fezman92 (Feb 25, 2021)

Have to get the windshield of the car replaced. $165. I’ll just drive around with it cracked until I can pay for a new one. I can still see so I should be fine.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 25, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Have to get the windshield of the car replaced. $165. I’ll just drive around with it cracked until I can pay for a new one. I can still see so I should be fine.



Ut oh.  That's illegal in NJ. New Jersey's finest are on their way to you.


----------



## Fezman92 (Feb 25, 2021)

not this convo again


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 25, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> not this convo again



Heh heh


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm not really getting into it.  Just poking at you


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 25, 2021)

We just moved to Tier 3 (out of 4 tiers, 1 is most restrictive, 4 least) for COVID lockdown restrictions here. 

We can now have gatherings of up to 10 people, restaurants can operate max capacity (as long as tables between parties are distanced), retailers no longer have capacity limits, gyms can go to 50% capacity. 

Oh and word is our Departments "COVID bubble", where we were only being allowed to work our own stations (so almost no overtime available, etc) are also coming to an end and going back to normal staffing patterns


----------



## Seirende (Feb 25, 2021)

Today's story from EMT class, we learned about rebreathing with a brown paper bag


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 25, 2021)

Seirende said:


> Today's story from EMT class, we learned about rebreathing with a brown paper bag



Please tell me they said not to


----------



## Seirende (Feb 25, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Please tell me they said not to



He didn't specifically say to do it in the field, they were just talking about how it works with no mention of maybe not doing it


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 25, 2021)

Seirende said:


> He didn't specifically say to do it in the field, they were just talking about how it works with no mention of maybe not doing it



Risk of hypercarbia because?


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 25, 2021)

New start date for the 911 job. Tomorrow. Orientation, drug test,  physical, paperwork,  etc.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 25, 2021)

What's that word for the cascade of actions caused by capillary damage the causes cell death in the area due to acidosis and building toxins?


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 25, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> What's that word for the cascade of actions caused by capillary damage the causes cell death in the area due to acidosis and building toxins?


Badness.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 25, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Badness.



Is there a more technical answer that's school approved ?


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 25, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Is there a more technical answer that's school approved ?


I’m sure there is. Let us know when you find it


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 25, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I’m sure there is. Let us know when you find it



😑

*sigh*

We went over it last semester.  I can't remember.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 25, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I’m sure there is. Let us know when you find it


Sometimes knowing where to look for the answer is as important as knowing the answer.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 25, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Sometimes knowing where to look for the answer is as important as knowing the answer.



I was looking at EMT life. Dead ends 😒 💀

I think I've got the answer written in a previous homework assignment.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 25, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I was looking at EMT life. Dead ends 😒 💀
> 
> I think I've got the answer written in a previous homework assignment.


My point was you were asking for the answer to be given to you.  Sometimes it is better if you go find it on your own.  Knowing how to research something may be beneficial in the long run.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 25, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I was looking at EMT life. Dead ends 😒 💀
> 
> I think I've got the answer written in a previous homework assignment.



Im not that old but textbooks must still be a thing? I still reference my textbooks every now and again.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 25, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> My point was you were asking for the answer to be given to you.  Sometimes it is better if you go find it on your own.  Knowing how to research something may be beneficial in the long run.



Oh I understand.

I would have been thrilled if someone said the answer.  I CAN look other places. This isn't the end all be all and I think y'all think I ask for too much looking for the easier path.  I do. *shrug*

Can you blame me for hoping for the answer easily? 



CALEMT said:


> Im not that old but textbooks must still be a thing? I still reference my textbooks every now and again.



I have heard of these things. I might even be able to read one!


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 25, 2021)

Also,  answer: Capillary Washout. I was thinking Capillary Shock which didn't yield search results I was hoping for


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 25, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Also,  answer: Capillary Washout. I was thinking Capillary Shock which didn't yield search results I was hoping for


Going to make a prediction here...you'll probably remember this for a long while now.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 25, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Going to make a prediction here...you'll probably remember this for a long while now.



Forget what?

I was trying to remember that thing about capillaries and leaking and killing tissue causing too much myoglobin for those bean shaped delicious body lemonade filters. 

😏

Unfortunately (I mean it's good but like I don't like it) y'all have that parenting approach like when a toddler says he can't walk anymore and you just tell them to use their legs and walk away 😔


----------



## Peak (Feb 25, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Unfortunately (I mean it's good but like I don't like it) y'all have that parenting approach like when a toddler says he can't walk anymore and you just tell them to use their legs and walk away 😔



Are you a child?


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 25, 2021)

Peak said:


> Are you a child?



Probably.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 25, 2021)

I feel like since moving out and getting back into college I've got to grow up all over again and do it right this time.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 25, 2021)

I mean, I had 3 FTOs at AMR due to the ankle breaking thing. 

The first taught me some stuff,  how to do paperwork and small things. He also taught me what complacency gets you and to consequences of not asking for help. He finally got his Amazon gig where he did nothing but sit in a warehouse. Perfect for him. He wanted to be "cool" and chill and had the "I don't give a ****" attitide. I confused calm with complacency with him. What happens to you in EMS when you should have gotten out 10 years prior and missed all your exits. Burned out and morally lacking.  Was still trying to live as if he was 25 and nothing mattered. He at least figured out I was missing my exits not because I didn't listen,  but because my eyeglasses prescription was no longer what I needed and I couldn't actually read the signs from a reasonable distance. Also he had his partner give him Solumedrol in his deltoid because he had bad allergies. He said it hurt like a *****. We were all basics. 

The second was a woman who experienced, but kind and caring. A part time supervisor. She was the only supervisor that was a basic because her mother had horrible health problems and she had to drop out of paramedic school to care for her until she died.  I think she had complications from a stroke, among other things. She had expectations and was very teaching. She was the kind that refused to let me use the LP15 for vitals because she wanted me to be able to take a manual. Because I was honest and eager to learn,  she worked with me. I would tell her that I couldn't get the BP, couldn't hear it,  or what I thought it was. I took hundreds of BPs manually before I got the hang of it. After going to a different service and not having a monitor regularly,  I learned what happens when you only learn how to use a monitor. People just threw random numbers in the chart or said they couldn't get a BP because it's too difficult on someone that should be cake. They didn't even palp a BP. They didn't know what to do to get a BP on someone with bilateral arm limb alerts, legs apparently don't exist. Through her patient but firm insistence on being a good and competent provider, I learned so much from her. Relearned lifting and pt moving techniques and so much more. What it meant to be a GOOD EMT. That moment she'd give that smile and nod when I got it right. Felt good to meet her standard. That woman saved my EMS career, I'm convinced. I had to unlearn a lot from my last FTO. Me and my boyfriend still refer to her as "Mom". She's back in medic school now.  She's going to be a great medic. I'm happy for her. 

Last FTO, firm and hard edged,  but still very teaching. Taught me a lot about making own confidence and working with others and in teams. The importance of having thicker skin in the job. 

I truly learned a lot at my time at AMR. 

We also have a "dad" of AMR. Another supervisor,  old guy. A little less trim, but with a mustache that a firefighter would defer to. A county man who sells eggs on the side. Great sense of humor. He'll always tell it to you straight and he'll you work on a problem,  even if it means you've got to ask yourself stuff.  Soft-spoken,  but he's the one who most regularly takes calls when we're super busy. CCT and he's got lots of old stories about rural EMS with a twinkle in his eye. I've never seen the man upset.  Solid as an oak. 

I miss that place. Felt like family.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 25, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I miss that place. Felt like family.



Hate to say we told you so, but we told you so.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 25, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Hate to say we told you so, but we told you so.



Yeah. Well. I learned lessons on staying and leaving.  

Not much to do at this point.


----------



## Fezman92 (Feb 25, 2021)

If I may ask, what happened?


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 25, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> y'all have that parenting approach like when a toddler says he can't walk anymore and you just tell them to use their legs and walk away


Um, ya. Enabling is a thing, so are tough love and positive reinforcement. I’ll let you guess which ones any parent worth their weight in gold would employ.

And the trick is to stay within earshot until they figure it out. Or circle back around and watch them figure out their first slice of healthy independence.

It’s kind of what I enjoy most every time our son takes a header. He looks, waits...(no reaction)...and gets back up.

Anyhoo, baseball season, who’s ready for it, yo?


----------



## Seirende (Feb 25, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> It’s kind of what I enjoy most every time our son takes a header. He looks, waits...(no reaction)...and gets back up.



With my niece and nephews we say, "Boompsy!" with a smile. The twins are two and a half and they get around pretty well and the baby is one now and is just starting to stand on his own for short periods. Pretty soon it will be three toddlers in one house.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 26, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Um, ya. Enabling is a thing, so are tough love and positive reinforcement. I’ll let you guess which ones any parent worth their weight in gold would employ.
> 
> And the trick is to stay within earshot until they figure it out. Or circle back around and watch them figure out their first slice of healthy independence.
> 
> ...



I saw Yao Ming play once.  He lost


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 26, 2021)

In the office today, inventory of every piece of required training equipment for an accreditation inspection. I’m literally counting gauze and nasal airways y’all!


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 26, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> In the office today, inventory of every piece of required training equipment for an accreditation inspection. I’m literally counting gauze and nasal airways y’all!


We have our CAMTS inspection at the beginning of next year. Guess who will be scheduling some baby bonding time then?


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 26, 2021)

Making "Hawaiian Salmon" for dinner tonight. 

Salmon on a bed of fresh pineapple and then can of mixed tropical fruit. Topped with a mango chutney sauce and baked in the oven. 

Side of halved red potatoes and green beans with the ends snipped off covered in butter and zesty Italian seasoning, also baked.  

For dessert,  strawberry shortcake. Oh no. I forgot the whipped cream.... ☹😮

Crap.  For dessert, strawberries and shortbread. Dairy free.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm gonna go shoot coyotes with my boss.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 26, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I'm gonna go shoot coyotes with my boss.



Foxpro, thermal, barret .50 cal to end them from another zip code ✔


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 26, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Foxpro, thermal, barret .50 cal to end them from another zip code


Foxpro is trash.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 26, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Foxpro is trash.



I'm just poking at the generic yote hunter that throws a few grand into it for no discernable reason other than they can.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 26, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm just poking at the generic yote hunter that throws a few grand into it for no discernable reason other than they can.


Lol. I hunt during the day, night time hunting is silly. This evening is just cause the yotes attacked the bosses dogs the other day.


----------



## Fezman92 (Feb 26, 2021)

I’m thinking of applying to the local fire academy.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 26, 2021)

I’m planning to use the word “yote” in more conversations around the office.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 26, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I’m planning to use the word “yote” in more conversations around the office.


Wut up, yote?


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 26, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I’m planning to use the word “yote” in more conversations around the office.



Also the past tense of Yeet
Another past tense of Yeet is Yeeted

FYI


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 26, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Wut up, yote?


Can’t. Hate speech. Yote’ is an old West African board game.
You've been reported to the People’s Speech Committee, Comrade.


----------



## Fezman92 (Feb 27, 2021)

Is the National Conference in Atlantic City worth going to?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 27, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Is the National Conference in Atlantic City worth going to?



i spoke at the last one. It was okay. I won some cash at the slots. 
It’s a typical convention.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 27, 2021)

I love IFR days when you're just on top of the clouds and it's sunny. Being in the soup the whole time is boring.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 27, 2021)

If you are going to be an ***-hole, be an accountable ***-hole. That is all for now. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 27, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> If you are going to be an ***-hole, be an accountable ***-hole. That is all for now. Have a good weekend everyone.



Isn't half the thing about being such a person is being unaccountable


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 27, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Isn't half the thing about being such a person is being unaccountable


I mean, speaking on a firsthand account of a previous lifetime, notwithstanding, one is not necessarily exclusive to the other, padiwan.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 27, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I mean, speaking on a firsthand account of a previous lifetime, notwithstanding, one is not necessarily exclusive to the other, padiwan.



I think if *******s were accountable,  they'd be a person who acted like a jerk for a time and eventually fixed their behavior.  

Being an ******* takes a lifetime of not answering to anyone, least of all yourself.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 27, 2021)

Of course,  that's just my view of things.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 27, 2021)

Friday Family Fun Night—Throw Throw Burrito followed with a Shark Tank binge and a night cap. Yay.


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 28, 2021)

Installed a backsplash in the kitchen, it's been a year and a week since we first started this remodel and the end is in sight. 

My back hurts now so a couple bourbon are in order.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 28, 2021)

Ran 4 calls today. Three cancellation and one sign off. That’s an efficient use of ALS.

Now I’m home and currently enjoying a Calico Jack spicy cherry rum and Coke Zero.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 28, 2021)

I went skiing for the first time in forever.  It was fun.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 28, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Friday Family Fun Night—Throw Throw Burrito followed with a Shark Tank binge and a night cap. Yay.


What what burrito.

Is this the life of a parent. Must be


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 28, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> What what burrito.
> 
> Is this the life of a parent. Must be


Sure? Our daughter liked the game and picked it out of a Walgreens. Whatever keeps the family engaged together.

As far as Shark Tank, 🤷‍♂️I just like it. I got them—as well as my program manager—hooked on it currently.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 1, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Sure? Our daughter liked the game and picked it out of a Walgreens. Whatever keeps the family engaged together.



See, my guess was you wrap the child up like a burrito and throw them (gently onto a soft surface).


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 1, 2021)

Seirende said:


> See, my guess was you wrap the child up like a burrito and throw them (gently onto a soft surface).


Haha, I doubt our toddler would fit in a swaddler anymore.

On a positive note, he stood completely still for his haircut today. I’m so hoping this will be his new norm. On to potty training, FML.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 1, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Haha, I doubt our toddler would fit in a swaddler anymore.
> 
> On a positive note, he stood completely still for his haircut today. I’m so hoping this will be his new norm. On to potty training, FML.



Toddler are at the age where they're getting tough enough so you can roughhouse with them. My toddler niblings love to be dropped flat on their backs on a couch from a couple feet up.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 1, 2021)

bleh. I slept through most of my day. Got home around 5AM, woke up at 11:30PM


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 1, 2021)

Seirende said:


> See, my guess was you wrap the child up like a burrito and throw them (gently onto a soft surface).



My dad would wrap us up and put us on his feet while he was on his back and YEET


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 1, 2021)

We just started getting into Uno, Yahtzee, Jenga and LCR at my house.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 1, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> YEET



You kids and your made up words


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 1, 2021)

Seirende said:


> Toddler are at the age where they're getting tough enough so you can roughhouse with them. My toddler niblings love to be dropped flat on their backs on a couch from a couple feet up.


I haven’t gone full Camel Clutch or Figure Four on him yet, but the boy does enjoy a good Tombstone pile driver; obviously when mom is turned away or not present.

Also, what’s a nibling? Lol.


NomadicMedic said:


> We just started getting into Uno, Yahtzee, Jenga and LCR at my house.


Nice. We do game night sporadically so that I make sure it still piques even our oldest daughter’s interest. It’s more of a privilege than anything else. I mean, mom and dad are pretty cool, soooo...

Off topic, I finally managed to take down all of the pictures and portraits in our house. My wife and I do our final walk through for our new house on Thursday. I still hate packing and unpacking.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 1, 2021)

Moving is such a pain. We moved to our new house a month ago. We still have boxes that need unpacked.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm the newest employee of my service/county. 

First shift should be Wednesday. 

I'm getting a bit hyped to get back to work.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 1, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Moving is such a pain. We moved to our new house a month ago. We still have boxes that need unpacked.



I hear you. I keep my stuff in my easily stacked Lowes heavy duty boxes because I've moved 3 times so far including moving out. 

April will be the 4th.

I'm sick of it


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 1, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> I went skiing for the first time in forever.  It was fun.


I'm scared of snow and approaching trees at terminal velocity. 

SDH for 500 Alec


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 1, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> You kids and your made up words



Isn't every word made up,  gramps?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 1, 2021)

Lots going on today. 

Because I'm now employed,  called Navy Federal for a Balance transfer card.  Debt is about 2,500. I was approved for a 0% APR for 18 months for 1,000. They said to message them and they should be able to increase the limit for the full amount. 

One big step in cranking down on all the little things I need to start hunting down in my life.  Just one thing at a time. One day at a time.  Keep working,  keep my chin up.  Don't give up. 

Feels like a sigh of relief.

The next steps financially will be to:

Budget tighter to make sure I'm halting the debt train for good

Get a cheaper apartment my lease is up in April 
Work as much as possible between school. The apartment should be equidistant between work and school to minimize travel costs. 

Probably get another second job.  Wing place has been crickets when I've reached out to them. 

My preauthorized sleep study went from 25$ copay to randomly showing up at $900 in my account without notice.  I talked to the provider and told them to take it up with the insurance and they said they would. They did and came back to tell me it's now about $1,200.  

You can't just refuse to schedule me because you need a preauthorization and then not honor it. That's an increase of 4800%

I sent them a 5 page letter.  I'm upset and fuming and refusing to take this. This is lies and fraudulent. I have the document to show they said it was 25$ and I was told that on the phone as well.  This isn't right.  

I'm getting there. Just gotta calm down and take it piece by piece.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 1, 2021)

Turns out a lot of places want you to have credit to rent. I've never had a credit card or bank loan. However, it turns out there is such a thing as a credit builder loan where you "borrow" a sum of money which the bank holds onto until you have made all the payments over time and then they release the funds to you. Sort of forced savings account that you pay interest on. You can also have a credit card secured using the money in the account. I'm not interested in the temptation of an unsecured credit card at this time.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 1, 2021)

Since I withdrew from the health officer position, and given my current low energy reserves, I decided that it would be best if I withdrew from the EMT program as well. At this point it's somewhat humorous at how many attempts I've made at work/education only to crash and burn after a period of sustained effort. At this point I think I will look into applying for disability at least so I can quit bumming off my family.

If anyone has any words of encouragement, I could use em. If anyone has any words of discouragement, stuff em

In other news, my CPAP appointment is tomorrow!


----------



## Aprz (Mar 1, 2021)

Wish me luck on a test tomorrow.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 1, 2021)

So I’m going to apply for an ER/ED tech job at my local hospital. I was debating on a part time 911 job or an ER/ED tech. Figured  that the tech job will help me with my nursing goal.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 1, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Wish me luck on a test tomorrow.


So, do you want good luck or bad luck? I'm happy to oblige... 🤪

Seriously though, good luck! 

And I (somehow) managed to score 94% on my MICN written exam the other day. I still don't know how I did it...


----------



## Aprz (Mar 1, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> So, do you want good luck or bad luck? I'm happy to oblige... 🤪
> 
> Seriously though, good luck!
> 
> And I (somehow) managed to score 94% on my MICN written exam the other day. I still don't know how I did it...


All the luck I can get!


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 2, 2021)

Seirende said:


> Turns out a lot of places want you to have credit to rent. I've never had a credit card or bank loan. However, it turns out there is such a thing as a credit builder loan where you "borrow" a sum of money which the bank holds onto until you have made all the payments over time and then they release the funds to you. Sort of forced savings account that you pay interest on. You can also have a credit card secured using the money in the account. I'm not interested in the temptation of an unsecured credit card at this time.


For the first part of my credit card life,  my parents said it was a horrible idea. They told me not to. I did it anyway. (Renters, some jobs, etc check your credit,  you can't just avoid it your whole life)

For a few years I built credit from scratch and got up to 830 or so. It came in handy several times. 

I paid off the card every time I used it.

Then hard times and tons of expenses and finances and spending habits I couldn't keep up with. 

I tanked and snowballed.

Now I'm on the up again. I think. And I know a lot more now.  Just needed the experience of living on my own and all of this.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 2, 2021)

Damn, 30 patients MCI, half of them black tagged... out of a single SUV?! Jeez that must've been a horrible scene....









						Video: 15 dead in CA 'mass fatality incident' after semi truck collision
					

A fatal crash took place involving a semi-truck and an SUV on Tuesday in Imperial County, Calif., leaving at least 15 dead and multiple others injured.




					americanmilitarynews.com


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 2, 2021)

@Aprz 

How are we looking,  buddy?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Damn, 30 patients MCI, half of them black tagged... out of a single SUV?! Jeez that must've been a horrible scene....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having that many people in an SUV down in those areas is not a new idea. Illegal immigration is a huge issue down there. My base responded down there for it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 2, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Having that many people in an SUV down in those areas is not a new idea. Illegal immigration is a huge issue down there. My base responded down there for it.



Darn Coyotes


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 2, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Having that many people in an SUV down in those areas is not a new idea. Illegal immigration is a huge issue down there. My base responded down there for it.


Does Imperial Co even have that many ambulances to transport everyone from that scene? Even here, that would pretty much tap us out, or as close to it (especially with the usual other ongoing calls)


----------



## Aprz (Mar 2, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> How are we looking,  buddy?


I take the test in about an hour.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Does Imperial Co even have that many ambulances to transport everyone from that scene? Even here, that would pretty much tap us out, or as close to it (especially with the usual other ongoing calls)


27 patients total parties involved. 14 of them DOA. 1 was pronounced during transport from what reports are saying. 12 left to handle. 4 were flown out so you only have 8 left. It’s very unlikely that everyone else was a critical patient so ambulances could easily transport 2 or more patients if they are stable.

It very likely sent them down to level zero however none of their ambulances transported to far away destinations as the SOP down there is either: call for a bird or if no birds are available then transport to the closest ED and they will call one.

EDIT: updated to 26 patients total (25 in the SUV and 1 in the semi truck). 12 DOAs and 1 was pronounced at arrival to the ED.

Looking at flight radars it looks like 4 were flown directly from the scene to trauma center and about an hour later one was transferred from the local ED to the trauma center.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 2, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Does Imperial Co even have that many ambulances to transport everyone from that scene? Even here, that would pretty much tap us out, or as close to it (especially with the usual other ongoing calls)


Im kinda surprised our box didnt go since we border Imperial and transport to Brawley. We had a rollover yesterday with 6 people, 2 kids unrestrained, one ejection and the car caught fire. landed 4 airships on S-22.


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 2, 2021)

Back in the day, when I was in the Border Patrol, I got 18 out of a Crown Victoria that we chased for several miles before the driver took to the fenceline.  Good times.  Most of them were shaken a little, but no fatalities.  Pretty much an everyday event to overload a vehice.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 2, 2021)

I just finished the test like 10 minutes ago. Overall, I felt like it was easier than I expected, but inb4 I fail, haha! It's always the people who thought it was easier that failed.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 2, 2021)

Staring at paint squares on my wall is driving me insane.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 2, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Damn, 30 patients MCI, half of them black tagged... out of a single SUV?! Jeez that must've been a horrible scene....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the love all that is good, people....please drive safely around semi-trucks.  We can't stop immediately, and we don't do fender benders when we hit you.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> For the love all that is good, people....please drive safely around semi-trucks.  We can't stop immediately, and we don't do fender benders when we hit you.


It’s also advisable to not have all the seats removed from the vehicle and have 25 people inside a vehicle only designed for 7-8 people.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 2, 2021)

We had a similar incident up here a couple years ago, 9 in a van on wood benches. Only a couple fatalities that time.v


----------



## Seirende (Mar 2, 2021)

First night with CPAP. Feels weird as heck, but tolerable and I imagine as time goes on I'll start to barely notice it


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 2, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Staring at paint squares on my wall is driving me insane.



What do you mean?



Seirende said:


> First night with CPAP. Feels weird as heck, but tolerable and I imagine as time goes on I'll start to barely notice it


Hopefully you sleep better and then think it's amazing


----------



## Aprz (Mar 3, 2021)

I passed no problem. 66/70 or 94%. I needed a 52/70 or 75% to pass. I'm so excited! Next is clinical interviews!


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 3, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> What do you mean?



When you paint your house you go to the hardware store and get paint squares to help decide what color to paint.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 3, 2021)

I managed to remove the CPAP mask while asleep. Makes sense, it's a lot for the body to get used to all at once. Guess I'll do some more desensitization today and try again tonight... really motivated to make this work.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 3, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> When you paint your house you go to the hardware store and get paint squares to help decide what color to paint.



Oh the free samples for entertainment purposes. 

Yes we'll, label 1-X number and do RNG. Done.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 3, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I passed no problem. 66/70 or 94%. I needed a 52/70 or 75% to pass. I'm so excited! Next is clinical interviews!



Great job.  I'm sure you'll do great on an interview.  👍


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 3, 2021)

I just worked my first decent crash. 20 minute extrication on the driver. 

I got to go to the 14 yom passenger who self extricated with two vet techs "helping". 

Got him on the bench and to vitals and did an assessment on him. He was worked up,  but fine. Very minor small abrasion on the arm. PERL, no pain,  denies head trauma.  Good vitals minus high pressure from the incident. 

Shut down the whole road.

Troopers, FD, constaples, all of them were there helping. My (issued) beanie fell off my head at one point when I was helping the cop try and get ID on the driver from a bag and he offered to put it back on my head cause my hands were full 😅🤣

Getting babied by some nice Trooper. 

Lady had broken femur/hip and wrist and was still recovering from a broken ankle. They could not get a line on her. IM Ketamine X2.

Very interesting stuff going on.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 3, 2021)

There is a vaccine going to trials for Lyme. Interested. 


Now if they could just so something about alpha-gal. I fear it more.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 3, 2021)

Worked a full code. Wife found him but was dementia. Unknown down time or how many times he fell or the cause 80+ YOM. 

Worked him fully even though he was cold,  wife was inconsolable..

Things moved fast. Bagging, helping get epi ready,  all of it.

I wonder if this is a normal shift


----------



## Tigger (Mar 3, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Worked a full code. Wife found him but was dementia. Unknown down time or how many times he fell or the cause 80+ YOM.
> 
> Worked him fully even though he was cold,  wife was inconsolable..
> 
> ...


It is not.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 3, 2021)

Tigger said:


> It is not.



My FTO and his partner have discussed how I'm a black cloud.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 3, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Worked a full code. Wife found him but was dementia. Unknown down time or how many times he fell or the cause 80+ YOM.
> 
> Worked him fully even though he was cold,  wife was inconsolable..
> 
> ...


Not really. These days are sprinkled in, but most are pretty mundane.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 3, 2021)

The second I went to my bed to catch a nap,  I sit down and the pager/tones go off. Smh 😔


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 4, 2021)

I have an interview for an ER tech job next Tuesday.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 4, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I have an interview for an ER tech job next Tuesday.



I'm doing pharmacy tech TRAINEE. I paid for the cert, just need my fingerprints. 

That makes more than my 911 job before I'm even a full tech.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 4, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I have an interview for an ER tech job next Tuesday.


Sounds like an interesting opportunity. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 4, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> The second I went to my bed to catch a nap,  I sit down and the pager/tones go off. Smh 😔


Situation normal... for a black cloud!


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 4, 2021)

This new job has me waking up when I used to get home. I'm excited for a lot of the change, but damn do I miss night shift.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 4, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> Sounds like an interesting opportunity. Best of luck to you!


Thanks. I’m also thinking about doing some volly 911 but I don’t know if I can do two jobs and volunteer at the same time.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 4, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Thanks. I’m also thinking about doing some volly 911 but I don’t know if I can do two jobs and volunteer at the same time.


I doubt that. But hey,  you do you. 



StCEMT said:


> This new job has me waking up when I used to get home. I'm excited for a lot of the change, but damn do I miss night shift.



That's the good stuff right there. 



Akulahawk said:


> Situation normal... for a black cloud!



Reporting for duty. 

I'm off now.  Shift went pretty well,  overall crew was pleased. Just a few things to work on.  I was already familiar with their PCR system and the inventory system.  

School until 1300. I can do this.  😫


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 4, 2021)

Putting a grant together for a new mobile simulation lab. I love buying new toys.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 4, 2021)

Wow, no medical calls yesterday. We DID get to play lumberjack after a tree fell into the roadway so we (as our Captain said) did a chainsaw drill instead of Ladder drill lol (luckily no one was hurt, a couple shifts ago, in the quiet part of the island, a tree fell on a car driving on the highway resulting in a whole Auto Extrication assignment of 3 engines, and 2 little old ladies being sent to the hospital...)

Oh, hey my package I ordered finally arrived! 2 weeks and being shipped via USPS First Class! 

(granted it shipped from Tennessee so that whole Texas snow and the rest of the country polar vortex thingy probably didn't help... but still lol)

Aaaaand, because of some big quake off of New Zealand (like a 8.0, so yeah, big), we're now under a Tsunami Watch. Guess I'm not going to the beach today...


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 4, 2021)

I have come to realize that I do not like edge painting


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 4, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I have come to realize that I do not like edge painting


There is a trick, if you're OCD like me.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 4, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> There is a trick, if you're OCD like me.


Hire somebody else to do it? Lol


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 4, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Hire somebody else to do it? Lol


Ok, well that's one trick.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm currently disappointed nobody commented on my lupus joke.


----------



## Peak (Mar 5, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> I'm currently disappointed nobody commented on my lupus joke.



Hit a bit of a sore spot for me. I had a teen recently almost die from lupus nephritis after a long series of failure to diagnose, predominantly because they thought she was whining and seeking attention.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 5, 2021)

Peak said:


> Hit a bit of a sore spot for me. I had a teen recently almost die from lupus nephritis after a long series of failure to diagnose, predominantly because they thought she was whining and seeking attention.


Sorry she had that happen to her.  It sucks that providers were not listening to her and glad she did not die.

I'm also sorry you did not find humor in an old Dr. House joke.  I giggled.


----------



## Peak (Mar 5, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Sorry she had that happen to her.  It sucks that providers were not listening to her and glad she did not die.
> 
> I'm also sorry you did not find humor in an old Dr. House joke.  I giggled.



It’s not that I didn’t find the humor, rather its frustrating when there are people who consider themselves healthcare professionals who are quick to dismiss the possibility of serious illness in cases where a benign eitiology is far more likely (although not certain).

I doubt that was your intent, but I do think it can fuel the fire for those who cannot differentiate the joke from reinforcement their own sub par practice.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 5, 2021)

This two hour round trip daily commute really makes me not want to go to work, but I'll just have to deal with it for at least 6 more months. Luckily it's only 3 times a week.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 5, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> There is a trick, if you're OCD like me.



I have a trick. It’s called the edge pro-master: AKA my mom. Thank God for parents to help out.


----------



## E tank (Mar 5, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> I'm currently disappointed nobody commented on my lupus joke.


I thought it was pretty funny....


----------



## Seirende (Mar 5, 2021)

I got approx. twelve hours of sleep last night (crashed super early). Still am removing the CPAP mask in my sleep, but I'll keep working on desensitization. I'm so with it this morning that I'm remembering to eat breakfast before I run off to attempt a few hours of work.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 5, 2021)

The college sent me... $600?

...??

I mean. Sure.  Great.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 5, 2021)

As did I. The loss or restriction of humor creates a depressing atmosphere.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 5, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> As did I. The loss or restriction of humor creates a depressing atmosphere.



I don't think he's restricting anyone. He just can't enjoy it himself.  Same reasons I don't like suicide jokes when I would have thought nothing of it, before.  

I missed the joke, myself. So I dunno if I'd think it's funny.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 5, 2021)

Peak said:


> Hit a bit of a sore spot for me. I had a teen recently almost die from lupus nephritis after a long series of failure to diagnose, predominantly because they thought she was whining and seeking attention.


My wife’s SLE has been dormant for years. She had it worse before we had kids. This was well before “House”. She’d get butterfly rashes and have painful joint aching.

Her mom and an aunt have it pretty bad, as well as some younger family members. We’re hoping none of our kids, specifically the girls, get it.

Apparently it’s the newest myalgia. My wife scoffs at people who use it as a crutch. She’s a tough ol battle axe. Gawd, I love that woman.

People who legitimately have it can have quite a rough and bumpy road. I can vividly recall transporting a young teenage gal in a “lower socioeconomic” area for a flare up with obvious flank pain. She was treated much like a sickle cell patient. Sad.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 5, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> She was treated much like a sickle cell patient.


What do you mean?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 5, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> What do you mean?


With care and comfort. They are often times in a lot of pain


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 5, 2021)

Oh I thought you meant that there’s some kind of stigma towards sickle cell patients. Sickle cell is weird. What’s the reason that the body can have such a defect? From an evolutionary standpoint it makes no sense.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 5, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Oh I thought you meant that there’s some kind of stigma towards sickle cell patients. Sickle cell is weird. What’s the reason that the body can have such a defect? From an evolutionary standpoint it makes no sense.


From an evolutionary standpoint it makes perfect sense. I'll let you Google it though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 5, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Oh I thought you meant that there’s some kind of stigma towards sickle cell patients. Sickle cell is weird. What’s the reason that the body can have such a defect? From an evolutionary standpoint it makes no sense.



There is a huge stigma with sickle cell patients. Usually from poor providers who believe that it’s some sort of psychosomatic pain. It makes me sick.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 5, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> There is a huge stigma with sickle cell patients. Usually from poor providers who believe that it’s some sort of psychosomatic pain. It makes me sick.


This. For the most part, sickle cell patients that you'll see come from lower socioeconomic areas, that adds to the stigma.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 5, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> There is a huge stigma with sickle cell patients. Usually from poor providers who believe that it’s some sort of psychosomatic pain. It makes me sick.



I've never come across anyone acting like this,  but if they do,  I don't want them on my truck.  Or I don't want to be on theirs. 

If it's the hospital,  I would make reports of they didn't care for the pt properly.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 5, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> There is a huge stigma with sickle cell patients. Usually from poor providers who believe that it’s some sort of psychosomatic pain. It makes me sick.


Damn


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 5, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> From an evolutionary standpoint it makes perfect sense. I'll let you Google it though.


I am familiar enough with sickle cell to not have to Google it. Still, I fail to see how a genetic mutation which if untreated results in a high risk of disabling sequelae, not to mention of a significant risk of death before childbearing age can “make sense” from an evolutionary standpoint. Help me out here.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 5, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I've never come across anyone acting like this,  but if they do,  I don't want them on my truck.  Or I don't want to be on theirs.
> 
> If it's the hospital,  I would make reports of they didn't care for the pt properly.



Welcome to life. Haven’t you realized that there are a lot of really crummy people out there? And LOTS of them work in EMS, thanks to the lowest barrier to entry in healthcare with the exception of CNAs.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 5, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> I am familiar enough with sickle cell to not have to Google it. Still, I fail to see how a genetic mutation which if untreated results in a high risk of disabling sequelae, not to mention of a significant risk of death before childbearing age can “make sense” from an evolutionary standpoint. Help me out here.



The natural defenses for sickle cell.  But now that I'm reading on it more,  I'm questioning that and the efficacy of that.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 5, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Welcome to life. Haven’t you realized that there are a lot of really crummy people out there? And LOTS of them work in EMS, thanks to the lowest barrier to entry in healthcare with the exception of CNAs.



Oh I've seen horrible providers,  from EMT to nurses. 

I am aware.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 5, 2021)

Years ago, I worked a Jerry Lewis Telethon.
One of the Special kids walked up to me, wearing orthopedic devices, and said “ What has a million legs and can’t walk? 
Jerry’s Kids”.

THAT brave Kid knew how to deal with Life. We had a wonderful time as he educated me about his trials in the world.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 5, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Years ago, I worked a Jerry Lewis Telethon.
> One of the Special kids walked up to me, wearing orthopedic devices, and said “ What has a million legs and can’t walk?
> Jerry’s Kids”.
> 
> THAT brave Kid knew how to deal with Life. We had a wonderful time as he educated me about his trials in the world.



Dang bro,  that's a whole new level of savage.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 5, 2021)

Finished the prints for pharmacy tech trainee. 

I hate for how many times I've been printed. For school. For work. For my EMT cert. For tests. For my LTC. I have the same prints.

Found a place that's base pay of 13 for a trainee, but it turns out,  places are hurting for techs and they're chomping at the bit to hire. I think I can get more than that at this place,  and I'll look around to see how competitive things get. I'm making 13.50 for the PRN EMS job. 

Hopefully I'll get a job as a tech and get really good at meds. Maybe the staff might even get to know me and be willing to help out with my studies from time to time.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 5, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> places are hurting for techs and they're chomping at the bit to hire.


See if they would be willing to reimburse you for the fingerprint fees.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 5, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> See if they would be willing to reimburse you for the fingerprint fees.



This one place isn't.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 5, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> This one place isn't.


Make friends with the chief of police. All my finger prints are free.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 5, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Make friends with the chief of police. All my finger prints are free.



I'm supposed to use idemtigo? 

I used to know the chief,  growing up.  His kids were bad


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 5, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I'm supposed to use idemtigo?


Same.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 5, 2021)

Hm, the place I am applying to sent me an e-mail like 3 hours ago asking me to call them to schedule an interview. It's a Friday night so I wonder if they'll even pick up their phones tomorrow? Oh well, I am anxious about that. To put a cherry on top, I got another test on Tuesday! It's a big one so I really hope I pass that test too.


----------



## OceanBossMan263 (Mar 5, 2021)

Exploring a move to North Carolina (as seen elsewhere on the forums)... I must say that in general I am pleasantly surprised by the speed of government down there. I applied in late December for an Assistant Fire Marshal job... already have a video interview scheduled in 2 weeks with a possible in-person in early April. Got a few other call backs from jobs as well. Some EMS county agencies contacted me within a week of the application period closing.

I'm so used to government hiring taking forever in NY (and working in one I can see the inefficiencies). My problem now may be telling people I need to hold off on taking anything until August or September,  maybe passing on opportunities entirely... or making them want me enough to wait a few months


----------



## Peak (Mar 6, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> My wife’s SLE has been dormant for years. She had it worse before we had kids. This was well before “House”. She’d get butterfly rashes and have painful joint aching.
> 
> Her mom and an aunt have it pretty bad, as well as some younger family members. We’re hoping none of our kids, specifically the girls, get it.
> 
> ...



I feel for you and your wife. I think too often clinicians dismiss the one in a million ( or 10,000) as not being possible due to their statistical unlikelihood. Unfortunately that means that the rare person with that actual disease struggles to get diagnosed and treated because all of their initial encounters get brushed off.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 6, 2021)

New paint in the house looks better than I expected. I am beyond pleased.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 6, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> New paint in the house looks better than I expected. I am beyond pleased.


No pictures, didn't even tell us the color.

😟


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 6, 2021)

Peak said:


> I feel for you and your wife. I think too often clinicians dismiss the one in a million ( or 10,000) as not being possible due to their statistical unlikelihood. Unfortunately that means that the rare person with that actual disease struggles to get diagnosed and treated because all of their initial encounters get brushed off.



At my high school,  the home ec teacher had a situation with her kid. 

Her kid was I think like 8 ish and got sick. She took him to the Dr who says it was minor and would pass. As time went on,  the condition got more severe. She'd take him back again and again to be told she was worrying over nothing and etc etc just being a hovering mom

Eventually she got to the point he was sick enough she refused to leave the hospital until they found out what was wrong with him. 

After testing and such was fully done,  they found he had stage 4 cancer. 

He lived and he's in remission,  but he almost died.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 6, 2021)

Peak said:


> I feel for you and your wife. I think too often clinicians dismiss the one in a million ( or 10,000) as not being possible due to their statistical unlikelihood. Unfortunately that means that the rare person with that actual disease struggles to get diagnosed and treated because all of their initial encounters get brushed off.


Thanks. My wife actually hates telling her physician she has it, or admitting her flare ups.

She’s all about not being stigmatized for it. I can’t say I blame her. Neither of us are about that pity life.

I just remember a time when no one hardly knew what it was, but hey good on Hugh Laurie for giving it a platform.

The end organ damage it can cause is for realz though.

Also, I sure hope the soon-to-be new homeowners to our house don’t hit too many snags. We’re about ready to move and tired of living out of boxes.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 6, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Thanks. My wife actually hates telling her physician she has it, or admitting her flare ups.
> 
> She’s all about not being stigmatized for it. I can’t say I blame her. Neither of us are about that pity life.
> 
> ...


What's the market like out there? Saying it's a sellers market here is an understatement. 

We're hoping the finance company will accept comparative market value to dump our PMI, right now our house is worth 80k more than we paid. 

The wife is about to take a travel contract in Northern California for 6 weeks. Yay for a new roof when she gets back, that'll for sure allow us to dump the PMI early.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 6, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> What's the market like out there? Saying it's a sellers market here is an understatement.


Well, considering our home and others in our neighborhood sold within days, I’d say the national trend is par for the course.

Buyers bidding wars are also apparently a 
thing again as well.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 6, 2021)

My station's call volume apparently likes parkour.

Last shift was 2 calls total. Neither were medicals.

Yesterday had 8 calls, all medicals.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 6, 2021)

TBI Awareness Month. Protect your dome


----------



## Vinnyeyes (Mar 6, 2021)

Do you know where the fdny ems physical is tomorrow?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 6, 2021)

Vinnyeyes said:


> Do you know where the fdny ems physical is tomorrow?



That's very specific. If you've been in contact with them,  they should tell you,  yeah?


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 6, 2021)

Vinnyeyes said:


> Do you know where the fdny ems physical is tomorrow?


A much better thread for this kind of question: https://emtlife.com/threads/fdny-ems-candidates.35404/


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 6, 2021)

Vinnyeyes said:


> Do you know where the fdny ems physical is tomorrow?


New York?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 6, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> New York?


 Probably Canada.  You have to swim up the Niagra and then do rescue swimming and resuscitation on anytime that didn't make it. Then wrestle a bear and climb to the top of a maple tree.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 6, 2021)

We’re selling our second house in Delaware and we found that the second mortgage my wife had on the house was never satisfied by the lender. And of course, the lender died. Closing is supposed to happen on Friday. We’re scrambling now to try and find a power of attorney or somebody to satisfy the loan. What a huge pain in the…

however, the closing attorneys seem to think that it’s not a big deal. But, we’ll see if everything finally happens. It’s been a long arduous battle to close out that chapter in Delaware. Does make me kind of sad that there’s no way I can go back to Delaware to work now, but I guess it was time to finally close that door for good.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 6, 2021)

So I wasn't able to go to work at all this week. First day I overslept, yesterday I made it about half way before I had to pull over because my stomach was killing me and I had trouble staying awake. Today I woke up, felt like crap, and took my temp. 99.3. I'm feeling a bit better now, but emotionally/mentally I'm a wreck all over missing an entire week of work. Is this normal? The being a wreck emotionally/mentally?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 6, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> So I wasn't able to go to work at all this week. First day I overslept, yesterday I made it about half way before I had to pull over because my stomach was killing me and I had trouble staying awake. Today I woke up, felt like crap, and took my temp. 99.3. I'm feeling a bit better now, but emotionally/mentally I'm a wreck all over missing an entire week of work. Is this normal? The being a wreck emotionally/mentally?


Didn't you just start the job?

Do you have chronic illness either mental or physical?


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 6, 2021)

I started my new shift there a few weeks ago. I have some mental and physical illnesses but they're controlled with medications. Every time I think about going to work, part of me just shuts down and just thinking about it dunno, just doesn't want to go. I'm forcing myself to stay at this job for at least a year. It's just fustrating that I have to fight myself with this.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 6, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I started my new shift there a few weeks ago. I have some mental and physical illnesses but they're controlled with medications. Every time I think about going to work, part of me just shuts down and just thinking about it dunno, just doesn't want to go. I'm forcing myself to stay at this job for at least a year. It's just fustrating that I have to fight myself with this.



There's 2 schools of thought basically,  imo

Grit your teeth if it's a decent job and just work through it.  Lean on resources as needed.  EAP, counseling,  coping methods.  I try and give it my all even if I feel badly about it. 

Or back off if you're able to financially and take care of your health first. I mean,  you first,  your partner  second,  your pt third. If you can't take care of yourself and function, what good are you to them both? They deserve a functioning provider. Doesn't matter if it's 911, ER, IFT, anything.  

Don't you still live with your parents? 

Also,  unless it have some sort of ADA to allow you to be late or call in all the time.  I don't know if NJ is an At Will state.  I wound be careful not to get your name out there too much if it's not good.  

If it's controlled,  then you think these mental health concerns are something new or do you know it's what you have? Bring it up with your Dr if you think you need to,physical or mental issues both. 

I can't advise you about your temperature.  With most of these cheap ones,  I doubt the accuracy tbh. Especially IR scanners.  That's between you and your Dr


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 6, 2021)

I used to be fine with the job, but I don't know, recently, the commute has just started to grind me down. I think I'm just in a funk and will be fine by next week. I have the ER tech interview on Tuesday and my first COVID shot the day after so those are already making me feel better.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 6, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I used to be fine with the job, but I don't know, recently, the commute has just started to grind me down. I think I'm just in a funk and will be fine by next week. I have the ER tech interview on Tuesday and my first COVID shot the day after so those are already making me feel better.



I wouldn't job hop all the time.  If that's what you're thinking.  EMS can be a tight community. Unless you're really being mistreated or there's illegal unethical stuff going on. 

But good to hear you've got good stuff going on


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 6, 2021)

I plan on doing the tech job as a second job along with the IFT job I have now.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 6, 2021)

Pulled the stud finder joke on the kids. Classic dad move.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 6, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I plan on doing the tech job as a second job along with the IFT job I have now.


Might want to ensure you discuss doing multiple jobs with your care provider. Your body is sending you signals.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 7, 2021)

Painting the house is done. Thank God.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 7, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> New paint in the house looks better than I expected. I am beyond pleased.





DragonClaw said:


> No pictures, didn't even tell us the color.
> 
> 😟





CALEMT said:


> Painting the house is done. Thank God.


The fact that the house painting is now done and the color still hasn't been discussed, I think it's probably the world famous "Chocolate Shart."


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 7, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> The fact that the house painting is now done and the color still hasn't been discussed, I think it's probably the world famous "Chocolate Shart."



I knew it!


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 7, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> Chocolate Shart



C-Diff brown


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 7, 2021)

Just need to touch up some paint and I'll call my remodel officially done......for now. 

Next I'm going to strip and paint my boat.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 7, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Next I'm going to strip and paint my boat.



I hope that's legal in your place or you're really good friends with the police.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 7, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I hope that's legal in your place or you're really good friends with the police.


Meh. It's my boat, not theirs.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 7, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Meh. It's my boat, not theirs.



Boaty autonomy. I get it


----------



## Seirende (Mar 7, 2021)

Beat my personal record for blood pressure last night. Something like 196/114. I'm like shoot, I was so close to making it 200. Ah well, maybe next time


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 7, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Just need to touch up some paint and I'll call my remodel officially done......for now.
> 
> Next I'm going to strip and paint my boat.


You paint in the nude? Respect.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 7, 2021)

Seirende said:


> Beat my personal record for blood pressure last night. Something like 196/114. I'm like shoot, I was so close to making it 200. Ah well, maybe next time


Bruh you're gonna stroke out


----------



## Seirende (Mar 7, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Bruh you're gonna stroke out



A mere blip on the radar in my overall health picture. I was under medical care when this was taken and it improved rapidly. Just thought it was mildly impressive


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 7, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> You paint in the nude? Respect.


That's a visual I did not need in my head.   🤮


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 7, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> That's a visual I did not need in my head.   🤮



I already made this joke 😒


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 7, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I already made this joke 😒


No, you made a comment about being really good friends with the police...unless I missed it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 7, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> No, you made a comment about being really good friends with the police...unless I missed it.


Bruh? you missed it, bruh.😂

On a similar note, we had a younger notary come and have us sign off on some more closing docs yesterday (the original lady wasn’t available), and boy did my wife and I feel the generational gaps.

@DragonClaw I didn’t get the joke.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 7, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Bruh? you missed it, bruh.😂
> 
> On a similar note, we had a younger notary come and have us sign off on some more closing docs yesterday (the original lady wasn’t available), and boy did my wife and I feel the generational gaps.
> 
> @DragonClaw I didn’t get the joke.


Not if I go back and delete it.  👹


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 7, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> boy did my wife and I feel the generational gaps


What do you mean?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 7, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> What do you mean?


I mean that I am getting older. I often find myself having to tow the line between open-mindedness and curmudgeon.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 7, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I mean that I am getting older. I often find myself having to tow the line between open-mindedness and curmudgeon.


He needs some jelly on that saltine to balance his "Get off my lawn" and "Take a popsicle if you walk on the sidewalk nicely"


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 7, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I mean that I am getting older. I often find myself having to tow the line between open-mindedness and curmudgeon.


Don't feel bad. I'm not much older than people in my sisters age group and even then I feel like that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 7, 2021)

I am fully in the “get off my lawn“ camp. 
It’s increasing evident every time I read posts here.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 7, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I am fully in the “get off my lawn“ camp.
> It’s increasing evident every time I read posts here.



Just remember to camp on the patio or you'll kill the grass if it's long term


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 7, 2021)

Wellp, just submitted my taxes, paid my cable bill, now time to go to Costco and get gas and a haircut. Adulting is sooooo fun.....

Maybe if I'm lucky they'll use this tax return to calculate my stimulus pay instead of last years (I made about 20k less than last year, and last years they said I made too much money to qualify for the stimulus. Well excuuuusssseeee me for living in a high cost of living state....) 

But then again, it went from like 2 grand for everyone to 1400 for most to "well, maybe we'll toss a few bucks your way after we finish bombing Syria again..." (not that I'm against warheads on ISIS foreheads, quite the opposite actually...) so we'll see if anyone actually gets much money


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 7, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Wellp, just submitted my taxes, paid my cable bill, now time to go to Costco and get gas and a haircut. Adulting is sooooo fun.....
> 
> Maybe if I'm lucky they'll use this tax return to calculate my stimulus pay instead of last years (I made about 20k less than last year, and last years they said I made too much money to qualify for the stimulus. Well excuuuusssseeee me for living in a high cost of living state....)
> 
> But then again, it went from like 2 grand for everyone to 1400 for most to "well, maybe we'll toss a few bucks your way after we finish bombing Syria again..." (not that I'm against warheads on ISIS foreheads, quite the opposite actually...) so we'll see if anyone actually gets much money



Bruh I for the longest time thought you were aged in body but not years. 

Like to my eyes,  your hair seemed silver and my mind filled in the rest. 

By your posts and previous mentions,  I knew you were younger eventually. I just now clicked on the picture to get a better look and you're totally not silver early.  

I just want to tell you this for no reason at all. Sorry, bud


----------



## Aprz (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm still a baby.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 8, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I am fully in the “get off my lawn“



I’m only 26 and I’m like this most of the time


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 8, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I’m only 26 and I’m like this most of the time


That's being proactive


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 8, 2021)

EFM training today. Yay!


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 8, 2021)

Haha, I remember being a twenty-something salt. For me it wasn’t so fun, mostly because I had no clue what I was so salty about.

Kids? Never. A house? Pffth. I can’t help but look back at my own level of dumbassery and laugh at it. Live and learn.

Derailing, Hook- Blues Traveler. Solid tempo for a run. Deuces.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 8, 2021)

A little gift to myself for painting the whole house in a day and a half. Reverse seared ribeye finished over cedar coals and washed down with a good glass of bourbon.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 8, 2021)

Running on the treadmill at station every shift seems to be paying off. Earlier this year I was dying to hit 2 miles in 20 min, last night I went out and ran 2mi in 16:40.

15:54 is the min standard for Airborne School (Lord it's been 13 years since I spent those weeks in the Georgia heat...) so especially since tryna get back into Army WOCS is a goal, that's where I wanna get to



GMCmedic said:


> EFM training today. Yay!


EFM?


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 8, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> EFM?



Emergency ****ing management?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 8, 2021)

I bought a used Prius as a commuter car today. 

...my friends all promptly proceeded to bust my balls. Apparently I now need a man bun and it’s mandatory that I become a vegan.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 8, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Emergency ****ing management?


External fetal monitoring


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 8, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I bought a used Prius as a commuter car today.



Of behalf of the united association of men I herby declare you excommunicado. Your man card privileges are revoked.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 8, 2021)

I still have a Chevy 2500. I’m just tired of paying 90 bucks a week in gas to go to work.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 8, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I bought a used Prius as a commuter car today.
> 
> ...my friends all promptly proceeded to bust my balls. Apparently I now need a man bun and it’s mandatory that I become a vegan.


It's OK man, I drive a CR-V as a daily. I can drive two weeks on a tank of gas. I can't drive my GMC past a gas station.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 8, 2021)

I just have an extremely short commute.
Spent 35 bucks for a half tank ($2.99/gal)(average 10-11mpg) and the last time I got gas was a month ago


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 8, 2021)

60$ in diesel to and from work. OR $80 in gas to and from work. Never thought I would see the day a 3/4 ton diesel gets better mpg's than a V6 Toyota Tacoma.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 8, 2021)

Hmm, apparently there's a big auto extrication a block away from my parents house in LA Co


----------



## Aprz (Mar 8, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I still have a Chevy 2500. I’m just tired of paying 90 bucks a week in gas to go to work.


You could've did what I did and bought a motorcycle. That would give you bonus points!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 8, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> External fetal monitoring


Probably my worst subject since we don’t ever do them at my base.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 8, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> 60$ in diesel to and from work. OR $80 in gas to and from work. Never thought I would see the day a 3/4 ton diesel gets better mpg's than a V6 Toyota Tacoma.


Not diesel but I went from getting 16 in my old frontier to 19.5 with an f150. And when I go back to commuting to work, that number will go over 20 again. Fire academy is bad for mpg, and also health.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 8, 2021)

Man, I don’t give a **** what I drive. Does it get me from point A to point B reliably? Sold.

My wife’s looking at a Sienna for the new baby. I’d drive that too. Hell, I drive my wife’s Highlander with the Wonder Woman sticker on it.

@CALEMT that is a gnarly looking piece of steak.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 9, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I bought a used Prius as a commuter car today.
> 
> ...my friends all promptly proceeded to bust my balls. Apparently I now need a man bun and it’s mandatory that I become a vegan.



Allright! I've been wanting one!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 9, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> 60$ in diesel to and from work. OR $80 in gas to and from work. Never thought I would see the day a 3/4 ton diesel gets better mpg's than a V6 Toyota Tacoma.


Lol...I spend $300ish on diesel every other day.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 9, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Probably my worst subject since we don’t ever do them at my base.


I've done 1 in 2.5 years and it barely met the requirement for EFM.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 9, 2021)

So we have a storm system parking itself over like half the island,  dumping like 2.5-3.5" of rain per hour.

Parts or Haleiwa in the North Shore is under evacuation orders for flash floods. 









						Honolulu fire officials respond to over a dozen weather-related calls in 5 hours
					






					www.kitv.com


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 10, 2021)

Honolulu EMS sets up ‘AmbuBus’ to prepare for North Shore evacuation
					

Honolulu Emergency Medical Services (EMS) set up its Ambulance Bus (AmbuBus) on Tuesday, March 9, in advance preparation of the evacuation along the North Shore of Oahu due to flooding.




					www.khon2.com


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 10, 2021)

@Jim37F 

The island can fairly well handle flooding though. Right? Much more than other places?


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 10, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> @Jim37F
> 
> The island can fairly well handle flooding though. Right? Much more than other places?


I mean, to a certain extent? But this isn't "the storm drains aren't draining and there's big puddles in the road", but moving, 2-3 feet deep life threatening flood waters overflowing bridges and causing evacuation of a 4,000 person town...

Fortunately today is a lot calmer, the rain seems to have passed so today is more cleanup and evaluating damages


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 10, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> I mean, to a certain extent? But this isn't "the storm drains aren't draining and there's big puddles in the road", but moving, 2-3 feet deep life threatening flood waters overflowing bridges and causing evacuation of a 4,000 person town...
> 
> Fortunately today is a lot calmer, the rain seems to have passed so today is more cleanup and evaluating damages



Yeaaaaahhhh. I suppose not.  

Hope things went orderly as well as it can be.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 10, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> I mean, to a certain extent? But this isn't "the storm drains aren't draining and there's big puddles in the road", but moving, 2-3 feet deep life threatening flood waters overflowing bridges and causing evacuation of a 4,000 person town...
> 
> Fortunately today is a lot calmer, the rain seems to have passed so today is more cleanup and evaluating damages


And in Kihei, the drought is severe.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 10, 2021)

And in other ridiculous purchases this week, I bought a new lawn tractor.

man. I’m lucky I married a sugar mama.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 10, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> And in other ridiculous purchases this week, I bought a new lawn tractor.
> 
> man. I’m lucky I married a sugar mama.



So that’s the secret eh?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 10, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> And in other ridiculous purchases this week, I bought a new lawn tractor.
> 
> man. I’m lucky I married a sugar mama.


You slut.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 10, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> And in other ridiculous purchases this week, I bought a new lawn tractor.
> 
> man. I’m lucky I married a sugar mama.


Don’t we all want to marry a sugar mama?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 10, 2021)

It helps that she is my best friend and is 100% awesome...


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 10, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> It helps that she is my best friend and is 100% awesome...


Yezzir. Same boat. The girls asked me this question the other day, without a doubt mama’s my BFF.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 11, 2021)

It really is true what they say. Judge fitness by the way your clothes fit, not by looking in the mirror. 

My shirts are looser than they used to be. Almost makes baked fish tacos with corn tortillas worth it.......almost.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 11, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Almost makes baked fish tacos with corn tortillas worth it.......almost.



Who bakes fish for tacos? All about grilling mate. Some southwest seasoning, little squeeze of lime... just right.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 11, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Who bakes fish for tacos? All about grilling mate. Some southwest seasoning, little squeeze of lime... just right.


I'm at work, the grill sucks.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 11, 2021)

I’m typically not a fan of grilled fish, mostly the texture. That’s some gringo ****. Fry them bad boys up.

For a healthier option sure, bake them. We’ll crisp them up nice in a toaster oven. The milder the fish, the better. Think tilapias, cod, etc. Just me though.

Either way, the cervezas cancel it all out.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 11, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I’m typically not a fan of grilled fish, mostly the texture. That’s some gringo ****.



Grilled fish is not gringo ****. If I saw someone frying up a piece of bluefin or sword I’d become violent.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I'm at work, the grill sucks.


No base funds for a new/better one?


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 11, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> No base funds for a new/better one?


We're moving later this year, all the larger purchases are being put off to be buried into new base budget. 


Also, bourbon is low calorie and carb free.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 11, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I’m typically not a fan of grilled fish, mostly the texture. That’s some gringo ****. Fry them bad boys up.



My family didn't get deported for fried fish tacos to exist.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 11, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> My family didn't get deported for fried fish tacos to exist.


Mine got amnesty so they did. Lol, it’s just tacos, who cares? I like food that taste good.

@GMCmedic I hear ya on the bourbon, but I can’t do them without a cold Pacifico. When I’m off of course.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 11, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> My family didn't get deported for fried fish tacos to exist.


As a Midwesterner, you can't really beat some fried crappie on a tortilla. I know you have crappie in Texas.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 11, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> As a Midwesterner, you can't really beat some fried crappie on a tortilla. I know you have crappie in Texas.



Sunfish are too cute to cook 😡

Catfish taste awful. 



VentMonkey said:


> Mine got amnesty so they did. Lol, it’s just tacos, who cares? I like food that taste good.
> 
> @GMCmedic I hear ya on the bourbon, but I can’t do them without a cold Pacifico. When I’m off of course.



They're legal now,  but my grandparents will never be citizens. Knowing their own language was difficult enough when they dropped out at 4th grade,  learning English? Not gonna happen


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 11, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> They're legal now,  but my grandparents will never be citizens. Knowing their own language was difficult enough when they dropped out at 4th grade,  learning English? Not gonna happen


Yeah, mine took advantage of that whole deal in the 80’s. 

They’ve both been buried now for some time, neither fully learned it either. 

I remember them having to learn the pledge of allegiance as a kid when they were well into their 60’s.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 11, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Catfish taste awful.



Clearly you’re eating the wrong catfish and/or cooking it wrong.


----------



## E tank (Mar 11, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Clearly you’re eating the wrong catfish and/or cooking it wrong.


If they come from water that's too warm, they'll taste a little too 'earthy' for me....but a good soak in buttermilk fixes that.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 12, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Yeah, mine took advantage of that whole deal in the 80’s.
> 
> They’ve both been buried now for some time, neither fully learned it either.
> 
> I remember them having to learn the pledge of allegiance as a kid when they were well into their 60’s.



Abeulo worked at the Philips plant in the Houston area. It blew up,  he said he just ran,  screaming people,  injured people,  flames everywhere,  stuff blowing up. He just ran. 

They sent him to school to learn English but he couldn't.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 12, 2021)

New hire medic got put on my truck so they put me on a different truck. Sucks cause I liked my station.  

The station I'm at now gets hit pretty hard. 

2 calls so far. Nothing crazy.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 12, 2021)

Anyone have a PRX rack or experience with one? Looking to get one for the new digs. 

It literally has everything that I need, including the space saving factor.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 12, 2021)

I’m starting a volly gig soon. Should I get lights installed on my car? Part of me wants to but another part thinks it’s super cringe.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 12, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I’m starting a volly gig soon. Should I get lights installed on my car? Part of me wants to but another part thinks it’s super cringe.



I want to know how you can afford all of this


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 12, 2021)

It wouldn’t be for a while.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 12, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> It wouldn’t be for a while.


I would never do this.  But that's me. I think it's cringe.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 12, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I’m starting a volly gig soon. Should I get lights installed on my car? Part of me wants to but another part thinks it’s super cringe.


Depends...do you want to be known as a whacker?

Best bet would be to wait until you are actually with the department and see what their requirements are.  Most places require you to have a certain amount of time with them and complete certain training requirements before you can run lights on your POV.

EDIT to add: Don't forget to call your insurance company and let them know you plan on adding emergency lights to your vehicle so they can raise your rates accordingly.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 12, 2021)

Just wanted to make sure that it’s as cringe/whacker as I thought it was. Not going to do it then.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 12, 2021)

Well, that's a way to start the day, traumatic cardiac arrest. We think the guy was working on his truck and it inadvertently ran him over, found him curled up half under it. PD actually got there first and had their AED on him, got the Lucas 3 on and rode into the hospital, Asystole, though a couple runs of PEA that didn't last long, but his CO2 was in the 80s and 90s, don't think I've ever seen it that high before


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 12, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Well, that's a way to start the day, traumatic cardiac arrest. We think the guy was working on his truck and it inadvertently ran him over, found him curled up half under it. PD actually got there first and had their AED on him, got the Lucas 3 on and rode into the hospital, Asystole, though a couple runs of PEA that didn't last long, but his CO2 was in the 80s and 90s, don't think I've ever seen it that high before



That sucks.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 12, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Anyone have a PRX rack or experience with one? Looking to get one for the new digs.
> 
> It literally has everything that I need, including the space saving factor.


Never used one, one of our educators has the rogue version. Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 12, 2021)

Ok I have some major concerns about how my place of work operates regarding having certifications. Who do I talk to about it?


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 12, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Ok I have some major concerns about how my place of work operates regarding having certifications. Who do I talk to about it?



Depending on who you trust,  your company or your state DSHS


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 12, 2021)

The thing is that I know that the complaint will get tracked back to me even with whistleblower protection laws and I’ll be forced to quit or I’ll “just happen” to be fired.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 12, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> The thing is that I know that the complaint will get tracked back to me even with whistleblower protection laws and I’ll be forced to quit or I’ll “just happen” to be fired.



You either need to be okay with your workplace, leave,  or report it.

Whining does nothing.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 12, 2021)

If you do nothing,  expect nothing will change.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 12, 2021)

Ok did a bit more research and what my work is doing is allowed due to COVID-19.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 12, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Ok did a bit more research and what my work is doing is allowed due to COVID-19.


Glad you took the very important but oft overlooked step of verifying what you were going to complain about is actually something to complain about.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 12, 2021)

Thanks. Helped that the issue I was concerned about was on the front page of the OEMS website.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 12, 2021)

Got done getting signed off as a ultrasound IV skills proctor. Now I get to (formally) teach this skill to my co-workers... and I'm also another step closer to MICN certification. All that's left is ride time.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 12, 2021)

2nd shift here,  2nd DOA. Didn't work him.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 12, 2021)

Oof. I couldn’t find my watch so I feel naked. I’m using the pulse ox tonight.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 12, 2021)

The lady who was family, 

Just pleading with us for us to do what we can.  Asking if we can shock him back or do mouth to mouth. 

She asked the medic if he was really gone and it's policy for DOA without obvious signs of death to be called by a sup. Our medic was saying that it didn't look like we could do much,  but we'd check. 

Then she looks at me and asks me what I think. 

I just stared at her. Before going in,  medic gave me a pep talk of letting him do the talking and hold all questions till the end. So I'm not trying to give her any false hope as I'm pretty sure he's dead,  medic kinda wanted to work him because he wasn't rigored but sup was on his way. 

Medic lets her know that he's got more experience and training, politely,  but it wasn't likely he was going to be worked. 

I just hate that, not being able to do anything. 

I didn't like her eyes burning into me with a sad desperation hoping I'd give her something to go on.  But I can't.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 12, 2021)

This just gets worse and worse.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 12, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> This just gets worse and worse.


Oh what?


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 12, 2021)

Got relocated to a neighboring station (actually my previous one, they're at the mechanic shop apparently) got bopped for a second cardiac arrest, but got canceled due to it being a DOA, back back into the station, almost immediately get another one for a Difficulty breathing, COVID positive patient. 

Fortunately turns put patient was NOT COVID+ (had a negative test a week ago), but after clearing get a seizure call before we make it back to the station.... busy day so far


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 12, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Anyone have a PRX rack or experience with one? Looking to get one for the new digs.
> 
> It literally has everything that I need, including the space saving factor.


Not sure what that is, but I have a Rogue R-3 which was (relatively speaking) very affordable and doesn't take up much space and is absolutely bomb-proof. Plus they sell tons of accessories and attachments for it. They also have a version that folds up against the wall when you aren't using it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 12, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> Not sure what that is, but I have a Rogue R-3 which was (relatively speaking) very affordable and doesn't take up much space and is absolutely bomb-proof. Plus they sell tons of accessories and attachments for it. They also have a version that folds up against the wall when you aren't using it.











						PRx Performance - Lift Big in Small Spaces (as seen on Shark Tank!)
					

PRx Performance Profile Racks are made specifically for your workouts. Perfect for both commercial and home gyms where space is limited. As seen on Shark Tank!




					prxperformance.com
				



Same concept, different brands.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 12, 2021)

I've been eyeing the Max Pro myself. Especially for my apartment, seems like a good fit









						MAXPRO SmartConnect Portable Cable Machine
					

MAXPRO is a full-body ultra portable smart fitness cable machine. MAXPRO brings you the latest revolutionary fitness technology with adjustable resistance from 5 to 300 pounds with a simple turn of the dial while weighing less than 10 lbs. Connect via Bluetooth to the MAXPRO Coaching App.




					maxprofitness.com


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 12, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> PRx Performance - Lift Big in Small Spaces (as seen on Shark Tank!)
> 
> 
> PRx Performance Profile Racks are made specifically for your workouts. Perfect for both commercial and home gyms where space is limited. As seen on Shark Tank!
> ...


Unless the PRX has some distinct advantage over the Rogue or is much more affordable, I would consider Rogue for the simple fact that they are so common and so many parts and accessories are easily available for it. Kind of like buying a Chevy or Toyota vs. a Volvo.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 12, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> Unless the PRX has some distinct advantage over the Rogue or is much more affordable, I would consider Rogue for the simple fact that they are so common and so many parts and accessories are easily available for it. Kind of like buying a Chevy or Toyota vs. a Volvo.


Awesome, thanks. I’ll take a look.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 12, 2021)

Man, five days without internet access. The thing I missed the most was my music.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 12, 2021)

I know y'all don't really like EMS 1 but what do you think of this?









						Conn. fire company PIO arrested for photographs of crash scene
					

Chesterfield Fire Company Public Information Officer Steven E. Frischling said was performing his duties and stayed within the law




					www.ems1.com


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 12, 2021)

Seirende said:


> Man, five days without internet access. The thing I missed the most was my music.


That there is one of the biggest reasons I'm not a fan of streaming services.  I prefer my media to be on physical discs so I always have access to it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 12, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> That there is one of the biggest reasons I'm not a fan of streaming services.  I prefer my media to be on physical discs so I always have access to it.


Physical disks? What are those


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 12, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Physical disks? What are those


The things that allow me listen to my music and watch my videos without an internet connection.  They were quite common in the era between tapes and streaming.  🧙‍♂️


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 12, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> The things that allow me listen to my music and watch my videos without an internet connection.  They were quite common in the era between tapes and streaming.  🧙‍♂️



Well,  I was quite the bane of existence to a floppy disc measured in kb,  I'll have you know. Any one that found its way into my hands has its door ripped off.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 12, 2021)

I remember as a kid putting VHS tapes into the rewinder praying that it doesn’t eat the tape.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 12, 2021)

I still remember installing Sim City 2000 on 2 floppy disks


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 13, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I remember as a kid putting VHS tapes into the rewinder praying that it doesn’t eat the tape.


Getting a movie from blockbuster only to find out it hadn't been rewound 🤦‍♀️


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 13, 2021)

Finished call #8

Didn't see it so much in the dark,  but once we loaded the guy into the box,  holy crap he was yellow. Jaundice and all. Edema, especially in the legs.  He was seeping yellow. Diabetic neuropathy,  hyperglycemic. 

His eyes... like the most yellow I've ever seen. Like neon, more yellow than pee. 

I do not think he's doing very well. 🤔


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 13, 2021)

I remember when Pong was new...


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 13, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> I remember when Pong was new...


Lol, Pong? You trump most of us, you dinosaur. I do remember the old Atari games, but Pong? Damn, that’s next level old skool ****.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 13, 2021)

My first system was Sega Genesis,  with Sonic the Hedgehog, Aladdin, Lion King.... good times


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 13, 2021)

The patient is a little *****.  That's what. 

I dunno why people take out their bad attitudes on us. Why do we get called out of we're going to be the bad guys by the ones who called. 

We didn't hurt you. 

>:[


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 13, 2021)

My Atari 2600 was the stuff. Now my kid plays video games that look like a movie.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 13, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> My Atari 2600 was the stuff. Now my kid plays video games that look like a movie.


Wonder what they would do having to play the classic Wombat game...


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 13, 2021)

I like Dig Dug


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 13, 2021)

Looks like I'm going to be stuck in Denver for this latest snow dump


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 13, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol, Pong? You trump most of us, you dinosaur. I do remember the old Atari games, but Pong? Damn, that’s next level old skool ****.


I met the guy who was involved in inventing it. We used to sit at the Round Table pizza and play for hours. Then we got the home version.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 13, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> My first system was Sega Genesis,  with Sonic the Hedgehog, Aladdin, Lion King.... good times


The Disney games on Genesis were legendary. Castle of Illusion, Quackshot, Aladdin, Lion King. Sonic 2 is the best of the series IMO.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 13, 2021)

Just found out we're losing two more FFs. That makes 22 in 5 years. Im so sick of the turnover.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 13, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> The patient is a little *****.  That's what.
> 
> I dunno why people take out their bad attitudes on us. Why do we get called out of we're going to be the bad guys by the ones who called.
> 
> ...


Welcome to EMS.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 13, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> Just found out we're losing two more FFs. That makes 22 in 5 years. Im so sick of the turnover.



People tired of running calls in Highland?


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 13, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> People tired of running calls in Highland


No. Ocotillo Wells. We lost our 4% raise because the district didnt renew the transport contract with SDCo. Well, we still are running calls out there and now the engine is going too, and we're still getting paid less. Its embarrassing, one guy is leaving to go back to AMR, what municipal FD loses employees to AMR!? District is playing poor, but we are 29% below the next dept in the county. Yes, we are slow, but ****, I had a 6pt TC with ejection, landed 4 airships on the highway, and oh yeah, the car was on fire, with the next resource 30min away. But hey, we dont deserve a raise.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 13, 2021)

Got home late and could only get like two hours of sleep. As weird as this sounds, one of the transports I did yesterday is really getting to me.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 13, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> No. Ocotillo Wells. We lost our 4% raise because the district didnt renew the transport contract with SDCo. Well, we still are running calls out there and now the engine is going too, and we're still getting paid less. Its embarrassing, one guy is leaving to go back to AMR, what municipal FD loses employees to AMR!? District is playing poor, but we are 29% below the next dept in the county. Yes, we are slow, but ****, I had a 6pt TC with ejection, landed 4 airships on the highway, and oh yeah, the car was on fire, with the next resource 30min away. But hey, we dont deserve a raise.



The bear will always welcome you back with a hug and a force.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 13, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> The bear will always welcome you back with a hug and a force.


Im on the FAE/PM list. We will see


----------



## Aprz (Mar 13, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Got home late and could only get like two hours of sleep. As weird as this sounds, one of the transports I did yesterday is really getting to me.


Want to talk about it?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 13, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> No. Ocotillo Wells. We lost our 4% raise because the district didnt renew the transport contract with SDCo. Well, we still are running calls out there and now the engine is going too, and we're still getting paid less. Its embarrassing, one guy is leaving to go back to AMR, what municipal FD loses employees to AMR!? District is playing poor, but we are 29% below the next dept in the county. Yes, we are slow, but ****, I had a 6pt TC with ejection, landed 4 airships on the highway, and oh yeah, the car was on fire, with the next resource 30min away. But hey, we dont deserve a raise.


Are you serious right now? Honestly hard to tell.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 13, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> I met the guy who was involved in inventing it. We used to sit at the Round Table pizza and play for hours. Then we got the home version.


Cool, I watched a Netflix documentary with him in it. He talked about how he invented it.

Almost completely moved in. Even squeezed in a pool estimate. Not bad for it being just the 5 of us (including a busy *** toddler), and 2 movers.

Time ta get my drank on...


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 13, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> Are you serious right now? Honestly hard to tell.


100% serious.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 14, 2021)

I got a pack of belvita biscuits and was munching on them when I had to get out and spot my partner. Get back in the ambulance and they fell and broke on the floor. 😭


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 14, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> No. Ocotillo Wells. We lost our 4% raise because the district didnt renew the transport contract with SDCo. Well, we still are running calls out there and now the engine is going too, and we're still getting paid less. Its embarrassing, one guy is leaving to go back to AMR, what municipal FD loses employees to AMR!? District is playing poor, but we are 29% below the next dept in the county. Yes, we are slow, but ****, I had a 6pt TC with ejection, landed 4 airships on the highway, and oh yeah, the car was on fire, with the next resource 30min away. But hey, we dont deserve a raise.


Despite what is commonly told, being on a red truck doesn’t always make things better. We’ve had a couple people come back to AMR since they removed the pay cap. We’ve also been seeing a decent amount of apps filled out for HEMS by current FF/PM.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 14, 2021)

That daylight saving time change was unwelcome this morning.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 14, 2021)

I did not care for it. Not a bit.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 14, 2021)

We don't do that nonsense here


----------



## Seirende (Mar 14, 2021)

I am very happy when Daylight Saving comes around each year


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 14, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Despite what is commonly told, being on a red truck doesn’t always make things better. We’ve had a couple people come back to AMR since they removed the pay cap. We’ve also been seeing a decent amount of apps filled out for HEMS by current FF/PM.


I agree 100%, it doesn't. But I would say that it is better than working for AMR anywhere. HEMS, sure I can see that, especially if you love the medicine. Im looking into TX at a couple 3rd service options if the wife will be down. That being said, the benefits/retirement, at least for me with 4 kids, are worth it.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 14, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> We don't do that nonsense here



Same.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 14, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> No. Ocotillo Wells. *We lost our 4% raise* because the district didnt renew the transport contract with SDCo. Well, *we still are running calls out there* and now the engine is going too, and we're still getting paid less. Its embarrassing, one guy is leaving to go back to AMR, what municipal FD loses employees to AMR!? District is playing poor, but we are 29% below the next dept in the county. *Yes, we are slow*, but ****, I had a 6pt TC with ejection, landed 4 airships on the highway, and oh yeah, the car was on fire, with the next resource 30min away. But hey, we dont deserve a raise.


Perhaps I am taking your post the wrong way, but given the benefits and perks of a municipal job in CA, it sounds awfully whiny to be complaining  about having to do the type of work that you signed up for. Lots of people do jobs very similar to yours for a lot less compensation. And lots of municipal retirement systems get by without needing to be funded by taxpayers who live on other side of the country and in many cases make a lot less money than those asking for the bailouts (I know that hasn't happened yet, but it's pretty much inevitable at this point).


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 14, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> Perhaps I am taking your post the wrong way, but given the benefits and perks of a municipal job in CA, it sounds awfully whiny to be complaining  about having to do the type of work that you signed up for. Lots of people do jobs very similar to yours for a lot less compensation. And lots of municipal retirement systems get by without needing to be funded by taxpayers who live on other side of the country and in many cases make a lot less money than those asking for the bailouts (I know that hasn't happened yet, but it's pretty much inevitable at this point).


We got a 4% raise based on an ambulance contract, then lost it when the contract was not renewed. The problem I have is not with running the calls, its the fact that we are still doing the same things in the same areas, and in fact, more responses into that contracted zone, and yet we lost the compensation for it. Also, besides that 4% have not had an increase since 2007. COL has increased exponentially since then. Again, 29% less than a comparable dept in our own county. Is that whiny to want a COLA after 14 years? Sure, do I have a great benefit package and a defined benefit retirement, absolutely. Does not change how much it costs to live in SoCal, and when people in comparable agencies are making significantly more, that's a problem. You can't compare how much someone in a state that costs far less to live makes doing my job.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 14, 2021)

Stuck in Denver because of the storm.  Got out to try and remove some of the 8in of snow on my windshield and stepped on a ziploc baggie that had been left on the door step to my truck.  Couldn't see it because it was also completely buried under the 8in of snow.  Somebody left me a bag of homemade jerky.  Hoping it was a fellow employee and not some random nut job.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 14, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Stuck in Denver because of the storm.  Got out to try and remove some of the 8in of snow on my windshield and stepped on a ziploc baggie that had been left on the door step to my truck.  Couldn't see it because it was also completely buried under the 8in of snow.  Somebody left me a bag of homemade jerky.  Hoping it was a fellow employee and not some random nut job.


Human or animal...?


----------



## Aprz (Mar 14, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> I agree 100%, it doesn't. But I would say that it is better than working for AMR anywhere. *HEMS, sure I can see that, especially if you love the medicine.* Im looking into TX at a couple 3rd service options if the wife will be down. That being said, the benefits/retirement, at least for me with 4 kids, are worth it.


Obviously not a flight paramedic so I may be wrong. This is just what I've research. In California, a lot of flight paramedics have the same limited scope of practice that ground paramedics have. After removing pediatric intubation from the California paramedic scope of practice, there was talk about expanding the scope of practice for flight paramedics and making it state wide, but that hasn't happened yet. The flight paramedic scope of practice still depends on the local EMS agency, and if the local EMS agency didn't write anything specific for the flight paramedic (seems like most haven't), you are just a ground paramedic working on a helicopter. You're just changing the vehicle you work in. Typically, you get paid less, still require >3 years experience, still require things like FP-C so they can meet CAMTS requirement. :/









						California Flight Paramedics to Receive New Scope of Practice
					

In San Francisco this past Tuesday, the California EMS advisory groups EMDAC and EMSAAC gathered for their final quarterly meeting of 2017. EMDAC is comprised of Medical Directors and oversees the …




					caparamedic.org
				






> The day started off with a rare, closed door meeting between the EMDAC and EMSAAC bodies, as state leadership looks to address the Flight Paramedic scope of practice in the wake of EMDAC’s decision to revoke pediatric intubation from paramedics last September. At that meeting, a presentation by San Diego Fire-Rescue Associate Medical Director Joelle Donofrio prompted the group to red line pediatric endotracheal intubation from the optional scope of practice for California Paramedics after voicing serious concerns in that Paramedics were not safely using the skill.
> 
> Medical Directors representing state aeromedical providers are now scrambling to create an exemption for their Flight Paramedics. They argue these teams, most often a Registered Nurse and Paramedic, must work dynamically in the treatment of pediatric patients, and that it is vital for paramedics to participate in the induction and intubation care often utilized in aeromedical cases. Interestingly, significant data of current pediatric intubation is being requested of all aeromedical providers as a part of the decision. This contrasts the decision to remove pediatric intubation which utilized historical studies but no current data.


^This was just talk with no change. I hope I didn't break any copyright data or whatever for quoting two paragraphs. I always forget the exact rule. Sorry. :/


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 14, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Obviously not a flight paramedic so I may be wrong. This is just what I've research. In California, a lot of flight paramedics have the same limited scope of practice that ground paramedics have. After removing pediatric intubation from the California paramedic scope of practice, there was talk about expanding the scope of practice for flight paramedics and making it state wide, but that hasn't happened yet. The flight paramedic scope of practice still depends on the local EMS agency, and if the local EMS agency didn't write anything specific for the flight paramedic (seems like most haven't), you are just a ground paramedic working on a helicopter. You're just changing the vehicle you work in. Typically, you get paid less, still require >3 years experience, still require things like FP-C so they can meet CAMTS requirement. :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In San Diego they can still intubate kids. The scope is much higher what I can do on the ground. Depending on the FD you work for, the pay for HEMS can be better(probably not in NorCal), though the benefits and retirement are not close. I was just saying, I can understand if you're the rare FF who loves EMS more than Fire, I can understand leaving for HEMS, I just could never see leaving for AMR.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 14, 2021)

Edit: Rant that probably isn't appropriate online.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 14, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Human or animal...?


Hoping animal but haven't tried any yet.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 14, 2021)

Your fire medics sound even worse than the ones I worked with in LA Co, and that's saying something. 

But thats sounds more like they _don't_ want to be Paramedics, and only did so because that's the only way their ALS dept will hire them, or only way they can get promoted/get a pay bump enough to actually live on in the Bay area, etc

I doubt if they left their Dept for better opportunities they'd even consider any ambulance based transport agency that wasn't an FD, even an air ambulance. Even if someway somehow your local AMR shop payed more.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 14, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Your fire medics sound even worse than the ones I worked with in LA Co, and that's saying something.
> 
> But thats sounds more like they _don't_ want to be Paramedics, and only did so because that's the only way their ALS dept will hire them, or only way they can get promoted/get a pay bump enough to actually live on in the Bay area, etc
> 
> I doubt if they left their Dept for better opportunities they'd even consider any ambulance based transport agency that wasn't an FD, even an air ambulance. Even if someway somehow your local AMR shop payed more.


I deleted my rant in case anyone wonders who he is replying to.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 14, 2021)

I have run into plenty of “medics” who only got that cert to punch the ticket to be hired...🙄


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 14, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Obviously not a flight paramedic so I may be wrong. This is just what I've research. In California, a lot of flight paramedics have the same limited scope of practice that ground paramedics have. After removing pediatric intubation from the California paramedic scope of practice, there was talk about expanding the scope of practice for flight paramedics and making it state wide, but that hasn't happened yet. The flight paramedic scope of practice still depends on the local EMS agency, and if the local EMS agency didn't write anything specific for the flight paramedic (seems like most haven't), you are just a ground paramedic working on a helicopter. You're just changing the vehicle you work in. Typically, you get paid less, still require >3 years experience, still require things like FP-C so they can meet CAMTS requirement. :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s a cluster right now in CA regarding flight medics. Last I heard there were 15 counties that have the expanded scope with a dozen more looking very deeply into it.

Even if you are in a county the doesn’t have the expanded scope doesn’t mean you won’t be around and assisting with more aggressive/advanced prehospital care.

Sure I can’t technically give antibiotics however I can create a care plan with my nurse partner that includes antibiotic administration.

Sure I am not technically allowed to make any changes on the ventilator however I can direct my nurse partner to make any changes that I deem necessary.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 14, 2021)

So a landslide washed out basically the only road in and out of Kauai's North Shore, so they have Air Ambulances on standby for all 911 patient transport from there









						Medevac services on stand-by for Kaua'i's north shore residents
					






					www.kitv.com


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 14, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> It’s a cluster right now in CA regarding flight medics. Last I heard there were 15 counties that have the expanded scope with a dozen more looking very deeply into it.
> 
> Even if you are in a county the doesn’t have the expanded scope doesn’t mean you won’t be around and assisting with more aggressive/advanced prehospital care.
> 
> ...


That's annoying. Only differences between Medic and RN here are I cannot bolus Propofol and I can't initiate blood, but I can maintain it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 14, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> That's annoying. Only differences between Medic and RN here are I cannot bolus Propofol and I can't initiate blood, but I can maintain it.


If I pick up a shift in AZ I can do anything my company allows. Company wide we don’t bolus propofol.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 14, 2021)

It's funny because places I've been applying to ask if I am willing to move, I put no, but the more and more I look at it, the more I kinda do. I've just always lived in California. At the same time, the scope of practice between a California paramedic vs anywhere else paramedic vs flight paramedic is so great that I feel like I'd practically have to start as an EMT somewhere else. It's frustrating because I didn't want to become a flight paramedic just for my vehicle to change. Like that part is cool, but I wanted to do the medicine. Locally, there is a CCT-P that does have a decently expanded scope of practice. I am not really sure if that's how it was back when I was in an EMT, but looking at their protocol, it's actually not that bad. Just when I was an EMT there, the CCT-P units were very poorly utilized and underutilized. It got to the point that they were sending the CCT-P units to BLS calls because all they were doing was posting and doing nothing. I really do hope they expand the scope of practice for flight paramedics state wide eventually, but I'm not holding my breath. That article I posted is like 4 years old I think? Ridiculous. Oh well, the place I think I am probably gonna go to I hear has amazing training. After I get hired, if I get hired, and trained, I can reevaluate from there if I want to stay, move, do CCT-P, or something like that.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 14, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> In San Diego they can still intubate kids. The scope is much higher what I can do on the ground. Depending on the FD you work for, the pay for HEMS can be better(probably not in NorCal), *though the benefits and retirement are not close*. I was just saying, I can understand if you're the rare FF who loves EMS more than Fire, I can understand leaving for HEMS, I just could never see leaving for AMR.


This is why I work for an FD and not a flight service. Probably would make about the same (though not on 48s) at both places, but the hospital's retirements just don't compare to that of municipalities.


----------



## Peak (Mar 15, 2021)

I’m mostly deterred by the not wanting to die in a crash over some patient that would have had the same outcome in a ground ambulance bit; and the part where I would have to take a pay cut.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 15, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Your fire medics sound even worse than the ones I worked with in LA Co, and that's saying something.
> 
> But thats sounds more like they _don't_ want to be Paramedics, and only did so because that's the only way their ALS dept will hire them, or only way they can get promoted/get a pay bump enough to actually live on in the Bay area, etc
> 
> I doubt if they left their Dept for better opportunities they'd even consider any ambulance based transport agency that wasn't an FD, even an air ambulance. Even if someway somehow your local AMR shop payed more.


To me this is the biggest problem with FD based EMS, and IMO why if they dont transport there shouldnt be more than one medic on Fire apparatus. When I teach, I always ask if they're there just to get a badge. If you do not want to do EMS, then you should seek employment in an area where Fire is Fire and EMS is EMS. I try to instill in our probies the mentality that a huge majority of our job is EMS, and we should be devoting equal amounts of training between the two, and you should strive to be an excellent clinician as well as firefighter.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 15, 2021)

If "play is the work of children," then I am supervising two very hardworking toddlers currently.

All I need is a couple hours babysitting the twins to remember that:
A. Time with children is the best thing this world has to offer
B. I am not ready to be a parent
I have the patience and love for it, just not the energy... maybe if we could adapt an insulin pump for caffeine. In the meantime, being an aunt is my favorite job ever.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 15, 2021)

Woot! Officially ended shift with a no hitter!! We were in service and available all day too. Did some driver sustain training (basically I drove the truck around for a couple hours in a combo area familiarization and keeping familiarity with just simply driving the larger/heavier than my own personal truck, truck lol)

Otherwise I cooked using both the pressure cooker and the Air fryer functions of my Ninja Foodi cooker lol, and that was the shift.

Just means when I show up tomorrow for overtime 24hr shift we're gonna get absolutely slammed I bet though


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 15, 2021)

I ran my first ALS call since October yesterday. Like riding a bike.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 15, 2021)

Hoping the volunteers will come on tomorrow night. Thanks to them I slept from 2300-0600 last shift. I love having 3 days off after every shift, but I definitely miss night shift when I wake up 2 hours after I fell asleep.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 15, 2021)

Peak said:


> I’m mostly deterred by the not wanting to die in a crash over some patient that would have had the same outcome in a ground ambulance bit; and the part where I would have to take a pay cut.


Ground CCT is a pretty limited venture in this state, or was until recently.

Meanwhile the fire academy is making me redo my wildland fire stuff via an online course, as if that wasn't bad enough the DHS website will just kick you out and make you try 20+ times to get in.


----------



## Emily Starton (Mar 16, 2021)

If there's a thing I've learned in my life it's to not be afraid of the responsibility that comes with caring for other people. What we do for love: those things endure. Even if the people you do them for don't. Love and Light!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 17, 2021)

Did an interfacility transfer.  Felt like a paramedic for the first time in a while.  Nice to manage a sick patient for once.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 17, 2021)

Working on getting all of my CEUs done to keep my NR Cert. it expires at the end of the month. It’s so tedious.


----------



## Rano Pano (Mar 17, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Working on getting all of my CEUs done to keep my NR Cert. it expires at the end of the month. It’s so tedious.


If only they gave you more time to get it done..... like two years


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 17, 2021)

Rano Pano said:


> If only they gave you more time to get it done..... like two years


Speaking of, I have to get my files all in order and uploaded to their respective agency.

I said I would once we were done with the move. We’re settling and ~85-90% unpacked. Got it all done in a few days, not too shabby. Now on the the equity upgrades.

Also, I didn’t realize how much we rely on two refrigerators. I’m glad our new one finally arrived.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 17, 2021)

just completed a $190,000 grant application. Whew.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 17, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> just completed a $190,000 grant application. Whew.


Good luck. I’m sure you won’t need it, but in the spirit of St. Patty’s Day...

For those of us who often wonder what adulting looks like, when you’ve arrived at a point in your career when you’re entrusted with monetary tasks of this level, I’d say it’s a good indicator that you’re there.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 17, 2021)

I am so heart broken. I had my heart set on a job. I tested well, got certified to do the job, and was scheduled an interview later this week. I was told today that the position was filled. They asked if I wanted to work anywhere else, but there wasn't anything that called to me so I told them they could just cancel the interview. Pretty bummed.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 17, 2021)

Seems like every holiday meal I cook we get some call that gets in the way. Today it was a tractor fire. Had to start the corned beef and cabbage a little later than I wanted.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 17, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I am so heart broken. I had my heart set on a job. I tested well, got certified to do the job, and was scheduled an interview later this week. I was told today that the position was filled. They asked if I wanted to work anywhere else, but there wasn't anything that called to me so I told them they could just cancel the interview. Pretty bummed.


It took me over a decade. Do not be deterred.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 17, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I am so heart broken. I had my heart set on a job. I tested well, got certified to do the job, and was scheduled an interview later this week. I was told today that the position was filled. They asked if I wanted to work anywhere else, but there wasn't anything that called to me so I told them they could just cancel the interview. Pretty bummed.


You wouldn't be the first. It's pretty rare to get hired the first time, keep at it, there will always be more openings


In other news, apparently the brief power outage Monday morning fried my water softener. The bypass valve isn't working so I get to replace the softener after the kids go to bed.


The wife is on a 6 week nursing contract in Norcal so I'm dealing with work, projects and the girls. Resulting in larger than normal bourbon budget and little sleep.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 17, 2021)

I guess it is pretty obvious that I was trying to be a flight paramedic. It's been kind of a roller coaster. I've been strongly considering it for like a year and kinda messaging a member here every step of the way. A friend of mine applied to a local flight place, but they didn't get the job. They didn't have NRP and barely met the 3 year requirement. They told me they interviewed, but was asked questions on vent and critical care medications (they mentioned propfol). They told me they essentially told the interviewer that they didn't know any of that stuff and was expecting training after hire. Needless to say, they didn't get the job.

I knew the basics because I worked CCT as an EMT for 3 years before I became a medic, but that's from an EMT perspective. I only knew some basics Googling, asking questions, etc. Like I wouldn't know the dose or why you'd choose one over the over. I decided I didn't want to be like them and say I expect training. Like I know I'll be trained, but it should be more practice, hands on, and fine tuing rather than from scratch. I took those online review classes, IA Med and FlightBridgeED. I read two different ventilator books. I had two FP-C review books, two FP-C test practice books (ACE SAT by Wingfield and Back to Basics by Orchid). Some of the stuff that I struggled with, IABP and hemodynamic monitoring, I put extra effort to learn just browsing various websites and stuff. I worked hard.

I was dropping off a patient at a hospital and a nurse was wearing a REACH shirt. I was like "Oooo... I am trying to be a flight medic." He told me he was the hiring manager for the local flight company. He asked me questions, told me I didn't need FP-C, and to apply. I applied to the location he said they needed people at. A friend that works there said since I am a serious candidate, I could do a fly along (they haven't been doing it due to COVID 19). Days before the fly along, the fly along got cancelled. I asked a month later and there is a new issue (not with me) so it is on hold still until that issue is probably resolved.

When my fly along got cancelled, I applied to Air Methods. I took their clinical exam and passed with a 94% (yeap, they give the score now, people who I know who took the test before said they used to not). I felt like the test was easy so I decided to take the FP-C. That was kinda a mistake cause FP-C was waaaay harder, definitely felt like I walked out of there thinking I failed. Nope. I passed! Can't wait for my wings and patch in the mail.

Air Methods scheduled an interview. I advised both companies I got FP-C.

It was kind of a shock to me to be told that I was no longer being considered. They did offer for me to interview at other locations, but none of the other locations called to me/drew me in so I told them no thanks. They said they'll keep me in mind if the base I applied for has openings again. I kinda want to consider telling them maybe I am willing for out of state, but scared to do that.

It was a little bit of a blessing cause I was stressing about moving so I guess I don't have to worry about that anymore.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 17, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I guess it is pretty obvious that I was trying to be a flight paramedic. It's been kind of a roller coaster. I've been strongly considering it for like a year and kinda messaging a member here every step of the way. A friend of mine applied to a local flight place, but they didn't get the job. They didn't have NRP and barely met the 3 year requirement. They told me the interviewed, but asked vent and critical care medications (they mentioned propfol). They told me they essentially told the interviewer that they didn't know any of that stuff and was expecting training after hire. Needless to say, they didn't get the job.
> 
> I knew basics because I worked CCT as an EMT for 3 years before I became a medic, but that's from an EMT perspective. I only knew some basics Googling, asking qiestions, etc. Like I wouldn't know the dose or why you'd choose one over the over. I decided I didn't want to be like them and say I expect training. I took those online review classes, IA Med and FlightBridgeED. I read two different ventilator books. I had two FP-C review books, two FP-C test practice books (ACE SAT by Wingfield and Back to Basics by Orchid). Some of the stuff that I struggled with, IABP and hemodynamic monitoring, I put extra effort to learn just browsing various websites and stuff. I worked hard.
> 
> ...


@Aprz IF you don't have anything specifically tying you to California (am I right on that?) I would strongly consider moving. I know California cost of living is high, and judging by the numbers Desertmedic posted a little while back......you can make the same, or more money in a much cheaper state. 

Though I'm merely basing that off the numbers posted, but I can at least speak to numbers for my company and one of our competitors based on what colleagues have told me.

Feel free to PM me anytime.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 17, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> just completed a $190,000 grant application. Whew.


So THATS what Tesla calls a car loan now..?


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 17, 2021)

Rano Pano said:


> If only they gave you more time to get it done..... like two years


Yeah I just kept forgetting


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 18, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> just completed a $190,000 grant application. Whew.


Might be getting in touch with a few of yall on here soon on how to do some of these things. My new place pays well, but there are definitely a few areas where equipment is lacking and could use an upgrade or to just be had at all. Would like to help update some of these things, but their budget isn't the biggest.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 18, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Might be getting in touch with a few of yall on here soon on how to do some of these things. My new place pays well, but there are definitely a few areas where equipment is lacking and could use an upgrade or to just be had at all. Would like to help update some of these things, but their budget isn't the biggest.


There is a group called “non profit ready” that offers free classes on grant writing (and lots more). I highly recommend starting there.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 18, 2021)

Don’t you just love it when you do a rig check and the main O2 is empty?


----------



## E tank (Mar 18, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Did an interfacility transfer.  Felt like a paramedic for the first time in a while.  Nice to manage a sick patient for once.


Go over to ALS and post it...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 18, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Don’t you just love it when you do a rig check and the main O2 is empty?



...and that’s why you do a rig check.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 18, 2021)

It’s also great when you check the AED pads and the pedis expired 3-4 months ago.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 18, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> It’s also great when you check the AED pads and the pedis expired 3-4 months ago.


And that shows who actually does a rig check.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 18, 2021)

Yeah even though it’s IFT I check everything. I’ve lost count of how many times I’ve had to restock NPAs.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 18, 2021)

The number one thing I tell my EMT students.

“Everyone lies”

...the 75 year old patient who says they don’t have any medical history and takes no meds.

the off going crew that said they checked the truck and “everything is fine. We didn’t use anything”

the supervisor that calls you and says “we just need you to stay a few minutes after your shift ends.”

all despicable liars.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 18, 2021)

Fleet says “it will be fixed in a week”


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 18, 2021)

Dispatch spelled syncopal episode as “sinkable”


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 18, 2021)

I really appreciate the spammers who post here while I am logged into the forun.  Really cuts down the post to ban time.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 18, 2021)

Live from the 4th Monday of the week.....our 22 year old water softener probably still works. Found 2 dead outlets, Haven't been able to pinpoint the cause because I don't know what circuit they are on (I literally just got new labels a few days ago, to do detailed labeling). I suspect the culprit Bad GFCI in the master bath. 

Meanwhile the new water softener is in with proper drain lines this time. I'm not even mad about that $700, our old one was on borrowed time.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 19, 2021)

The 50s and 60s were weird.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 19, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> It’s also great when you check the AED pads and the pedis expired 3-4 months ago.


Now you have a ghetto chest seal.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 19, 2021)

If I have to use a chest seal, let alone a ghetto one with a transport job I’d will be a very interesting day.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 19, 2021)

We ran a full code, respiratory distress,  coded on the way to the truck. Guy couldn't even tripod he was so exhausted. PEA, compressions, shocks , adenosine,  etc etc tubing, the whole 9 yards and some like v fib or something and then he really tanked and we got to the hospital and they worked him and called it. 

As they got out the door the wife apologized to me for calling us. I told her that's what we're here for and that we'd take good care of him. Good ****ing care.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 19, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> If I have to use a chest seal, let alone a ghetto one with a transport job I’d will be a very interesting day.


That's one way of looking at it


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 19, 2021)

After the call,  the advanced walks up to the ball of the truck. It's pretty clean and organized as I've been cleaning it for 20 minutes.  Scrubbing every speck of blood off the floor and sides,  it wasn't a LOT but the guy was on thinners. I picked up all the trash and restocked what I could.

She goes "This is your damn fault you know"

I pause,  I cringe. I thought she's saying I didn't move fast enough or lift him well enough (we were walking him X2 assist to gurney a few feet like 10,  from the bed because of how heavy he was,  he made it 4/5 of the way there or so before his legs gave out and then that was fun)

I was ready to hear her out though, I felt like I played a hand in killing him. If I'd been faster on my part....

She goes on to say

"Cause you just HAD to say on the way over here (In her best impression of my voice) "Well Like it's BLS until you get there and his O2 sats drop down to 60 and you have to intubate him"

It read as a lift assist. We weren't really expecting it to be full arrest. 

She wasn't being mean,  she was poking at me about saying stuff like that.

I ask her if they called it. They were going to soon. I went out to clean the truck.

They actually enjoyed it (as well as you can) for the experience and how they got lines in pretty quickly,  got the ET Tube well,  etc etc and they were happy with what they'd done.

I feel like I ****ing personally killed him.

They all seemed pleased with their performance,  but I'm just thinking about what I told the wife and how I don't think I did very well.  On my last arrest I didn't feel great,  by that guy was already dead and cold.

This guy went from weak,  tired and diaphoretic to die right in front of us. And we still couldn't get him back. I shocked him a few times (per my medic) and such. But I feel as if I'd anything I did could have been done better if a more qualified candidate had been in my place.

I feel like I don't measure up in terms of trainees.

🤣 I'm a joke


----------



## E tank (Mar 19, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I feel like I ****ing personally killed him.


If you truly believe that, there's a lot of study and training to be done.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 19, 2021)

E tank said:


> If you truly believe that, there's a lot of study and training to be done.



I mean,  how can you not because while he wasn't in any way fine when you got there and then he went into respiratory distress and then arrest and then cardiac arrest.  

I did not contribute enough to have a decent outcome and accidentally said something bad to the wife. She was calling the hospital just after we got there.


----------



## E tank (Mar 19, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I mean,  how can you not because while he wasn't in any way fine when you got there and then he went into respiratory distress and then arrest and then cardiac arrest.
> 
> I did not contribute enough to have a decent outcome and accidentally said something bad to the wife. She was calling the hospital just after we got there.


From what you said, he started to die before they called you. But if this is the way you're coping right now, have at it. Sad call.


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 19, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> After the call,  the advanced walks up to the ball of the truck. It's pretty clean and organized as I've been cleaning it for 20 minutes.  Scrubbing every speck of blood off the floor and sides,  it wasn't a LOT but the guy was on thinners. I picked up all the trash and restocked what I could.
> 
> She goes "This is your damn fault you know"
> 
> ...



Probably 95% plus of the cases we run on have a pre-determined before we ever get on scene.  But, you still have to do your best for the patients.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 19, 2021)

The frailty of man’s physical demise, especially when witnessed, can often leave the novice dumbfounded or guilt-ridden.

It can also leave the “veteran” provider calloused and aloof.

Drawing the line in the sand of appreciation and respect for it while not personally tallying every witnessed death is imperative.

Anyways, baseball season is about to start. Go Blue. They sure seem ready.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 19, 2021)

You know you've temporarily lost control of the situation when you're hosing down one poopy toddler in the bathtub, her twin brother is running wild in his birthday suit, and the baby is doing his own thing somewhere in the house. Thankfully calm now reigns as supremely as it can in a house that contains three children under three years of age.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 19, 2021)

The company is going to interview me for another city in California that is 2.5-3 hours away from me. Fingers crossed.

I am simply scared to move out of state, which is pretty much the only reason I stay here. I am willing to work out of state, but not full time. It sounds like the company lets you do that if you get the certs.

The area I applied for, flight paramedics can RSI, pedi intubate, and use vents, per the local protocols so that'll be interesting. Still no diltiazem/verapamil, haha.


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 19, 2021)

Good luck with your interview.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 19, 2021)

Moving out of CA is one of the best decisions that I have ever made.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 19, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Moving out of CA is one of the best decisions that I have ever made.


So ironic with that username, haha!


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 19, 2021)

Aprz said:


> So ironic with that username, haha!



Cant change it because I still work in CA.


----------



## cruiseforever (Mar 19, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> the off going crew that said they checked the truck and “everything is fine. We didn’t use anything”





NomadicMedic said:


> If a crew asks me if the truck is ok?  My reply is, It's in the bay.  The only time  I will tell a crew about the truck is if there is something to keep an eye on.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 19, 2021)

Finally chased down that electrical issue. Now I can move on to other projects.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 19, 2021)

Spent the day discovering goodies in my training equipment storage room. I found a Lifepak 10, a rhythm generator older than me, a brand new (never unwrapped) infant PALS manikin, a Plano 747 full of meds that expired 10 years ago and an even dozen full, unused intubation rolls. Plus, I unpacked 3 new CRISIS manikins and 3 Rescue Randy’s.

Damn. We got stuff.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 19, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> The frailty of man’s physical demise, especially when witnessed, can often leave the novice dumbfounded or guilt-ridden.
> 
> It can also leave the “veteran” provider calloused and aloof.
> 
> ...



I just feel like we should have some something,  because when nothing happened despite our best efforts,  it's like you really did nothing at all.  The outcome wasn't better at all.  And we were literally right there.


----------



## Peak (Mar 19, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> ...when nothing happened despite our best efforts...



This is something you are going to have to come to terms with if you want to have any kind of long term career in the medical field.

All of us will die eventually. There will be many patients who die before they should have. If you are struggling with a older patient it only gets harder when it’s a kid or young adult.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 19, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> I just feel like we should have some something,  because when nothing happened despite our best efforts,  it's like you really did nothing at all.  The outcome wasn't better at all.  And we were literally right there.



I mean this in the kindest way... you need to investigate some real coping strategies. If you feel this way every time you go on an arrest, the whole “I suck, woe is me” thing, you’re going to have a very short career.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 19, 2021)

I mean,  there was really no difference in him dying at home vs us being there except a big bill and wasted expectations. 

I was in the back with the medic and a few times I asked if we were going to use bicarb. He never did, I honestly don't know enough to know when it's not indicated.  I just know it's used during codes sometimes. 

Medic always said no,  it wasn't because I was telling him to,  I was just trying to be ready to help in case he thought it would be indicated. 

His CO2 was between 35 and 45 with careful bagging.

He got 3 epi, two amiodarone and about 500 of fluids in transport

But when we got to the hospital,  the Dr asked how much epi and bicarb he got, when the medic said no bicarb, the Dr flipped saying he needs bicarb and epi. He wanted epi ever 3-5 minute's. 

I'm not going to parade around and say I'm right or anything,  but maybe if I'd had something really smart to say instead of just thinking you're supposed to push bicarb during a code maybe things would be better. 

There's a few things I fumbled during the code as well.  Nothing crazy,  but just like trying to get things done fastest and the most right can be challenging.  The advanced said stuff happens,  even she had a hard time getting the suction supplies open. 

I just feel like maybe if I'd been just even a better basic,  maybe he'd have had a chance.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 19, 2021)

Ill be banned again if I tell you what you NEED to hear.

But I’ll post this: Stop the pity party. Get out of EMS.

Or figure it out. Fast.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 19, 2021)

Peak said:


> This is something you are going to have to come to terms with if you want to have any kind of long term career in the medical field.
> 
> All of us will die eventually. There will be many patients who die before they should have. If you are struggling with a older patient it only gets harder when it’s a kid or young adult.



I just got hopeful after he got into a shock able rhythm and things SEEMED to be going okay at first. Witnessed arrest,  we're right here,  got the LUCAS on pretty quick etc etc and then it's like

Oh yeah all that **** totally didn't mattered. It probably would have been easier on the wife if she hadn't called and just found him dead.  Instead she sees her husband like just deteriorate and being so concerned that he didn't want to go to the hospital and then we show up and it's like "Oh yeah,  medical professionals, we're supposed to do stuff and know stuff and be able to reassure people etc etc" 

And it's just like she might even have thought "I called just in time" and didn't even know he was totally ****ed.  

The medic and advanced were pretty proud of their performance as a team. Like high five job well done.  They cracked a few jokes and stuff. 

At first, the medic who is younger than me started to get a bit worked up when he coded so fast. I got a bit worked up. But the advanced is like my mom's age and she was all 2 second pep talk let's do what we need to do,  take a breath and then he calmed down and got to work. 

After the call he pointed that out,  how his partner was his rock and that they were a team. They were just like okay with it all and even though the guy obviously was toast,  I'd been scrubbing blood and picking up trash for about 20 minutes when they came out and I asked her if they called it.  

I guess I still hoped for something even though as I went to go out to truck,  the doctor was like "Yeah we're not going to do this much longer".  

And she was like "Oh yeah,  totally" 

Non traumatic witnessed arrest by a 3 person crew of each patch and ....  yeah nothing to show for it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 19, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I mean this in the kindest way... you need to investigate some real coping strategies. If you feel this way every time you go on an arrest, the whole “I suck, woe is me” thing, you’re going to have a very short career.



It's not every arrest, I am okay with the old dude DOA we worked. Cause I don't think we should have when he was so old,  unknown down time,  possible head trauma,  he was cold,  unwitnessed etc etc I was just worried I screwed stuff up,  but it looks like that's not really on me about the blood in the tube.  

I just felt we had a real chance with this guy and we failed him and his wife. 

I wish I could know cause of death,  but they're never gonna tell me.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 19, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> It's not every arrest, I am okay with the old dude DOA we worked. Cause I don't think we should have when he was so old, unknown down time, possible head trauma, he was cold, unwitnessed etc etc I was just worried I screwed stuff up, but it looks like that's not really on me about the blood in the tube.
> 
> I just felt we had a real chance with this guy and we failed him and his wife.
> 
> I wish I could know cause of death, but they're never gonna tell me.


You've learned the best kept secret of EMS, despite what most people who's entire wardrobe consist of EMS week shirts tell you, we don't really save lives.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 19, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Ill be banned again if I tell you what you NEED to hear.
> 
> But I’ll post this: Stop the pity party. Get out of EMS.
> 
> Or figure it out. Fast.


Frankly, I’m past the point of caring if I’m banned. This person is a f$&ing head case and needs to find another career.  It’s an ongoing three ring drama circus. And it’s frankly annoying to read. Sorry, but I’m tired of nobody standing and up and saying the difficult thing. “Go do something else.”


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 19, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Frankly, I’m past the point of caring if I’m banned. This person is a f$&ing head case and needs to find another career.  It’s an ongoing three ring drama circus. And it’s frankly annoying to read. Sorry, but I’m tired of nobody standing and up and saying the difficult thing. “Go do something else.”



Well, if it's about bans, I think it would be easier to get rid of one person and not two. 

Headcase.  I disagree. Stressed about a lot most of the time? You bet. 

I can either give up and accept that or keep trying to be better.  If I give up and walk away,  I is really that easy,  then I really wasn't supposed to be here.

I don't have stability in pretty much anything,  as frustrating at as it is,  if you're in a bad spot, why stop there?


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 19, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Well, if it's about bans, I think it would be easier to get rid of one person and not two.
> 
> Headcase.  I disagree. Stressed about a lot most of the time? You bet.
> 
> ...


No, you have issues.
 reread your past posts and your last paragraph.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 19, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> No, you have issues.
> reread your past posts and your last paragraph.



Issues=head case?

Ah yes, because I wish to help people with real effect. Horrible. Crazy. Absolutely unbelievable that I wish things could have been different and that I could do better.  Insane.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 19, 2021)

No. Because you constantly whine about your calls, have issues with reality, can’t seem to understand that you aren’t the World Savior you think you are, rail about how every partner misunderstands you when you keep telling them how to do their jobs, argue whenever anyone tries to help you.

Way back, when you first posted, I predicted this behavior and got jumped on for it...

Yep. Called it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 19, 2021)

Seirende said:


> You know you've temporarily lost control of the situation when you're hosing down one poopy toddler in the bathtub, her twin brother is running wild in his birthday suit, and the baby is doing his own thing somewhere in the house. Thankfully calm now reigns as supremely as it can in a house that contains three children under three years of age.


My wife sent me a picture of our 2 year old bear crawling across our living room buckass naked. “Look at your son!?”

Yes, Hon. Look indeed...

Also, I’m not doing this crap again. Lettuce keep this directionless.

ETA: lettuce is not a typo in the awesome world of “Dadness”.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 19, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> My wife sent me a picture of our 2 year old bear crawling across our living room buckass naked. “Look at your son!?”
> 
> Yes, Hon. Look indeed...



I'm just glad that I can return them to their parents when I get worn out haha.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 19, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I’m not doing this crap again.



Words I wish I could have used with the poopy toddler


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 19, 2021)

Seirende said:


> I'm just glad that I can return them to their parents when I get worn out haha.


Braggart.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 19, 2021)

we went to a restaurant tonight. It has been 372 days since my wife and I went to a restaurant together.

we each had a steak and a big cocktail and looked at each other saying, “I never would have thought it would be this long”. our world has moved in amazing directions over the past year. 

we‘re both vaccinated and we feel like we can start doing some things again. And that’s a good thing.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 19, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Sorry, but I’m tired of nobody standing and up and saying the difficult thing. “Go do something else.”



I'll just sit back down then. Truth is we've all tried and I'm past the point of giving a **** and past the point of helping. When the individual wants help then I'll care, but to have my, yours, and others solid advice go in one ear and out the other then why should I care. 

Personally I just skip past her half page posts because frankly... I don't give a ****.


----------



## DragonClaw (Mar 19, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> No. Because you constantly whine about your calls, have issues with reality, can’t seem to understand that you aren’t the World Savior you think you are, rail about how every partner misunderstands you when you keep telling them how to do their jobs, argue whenever anyone tries to help you.
> 
> Way back, when you first posted, I predicted this behavior and got jumped on for it...
> 
> Yep. Called it.



I mean,  I do find issue with a patient outcome I find unfavorable. Absolutely.

Is every call horrible and awful and terrible? Definitely not.  I still have fun on shift,  love my job,  want to be there and learn a lot.  I don't know a lot about a lot and those gaps cause a lot of confusion,  it leads to uncertainty.  I think that's natural.  

World savior? I mean,  there's been a few times I've been present and assisted with difficult calls or such that have had good results. I like that. Who wouldn't? But I don't expect to save everyone or the world. Most times things seem pretty straightforward. 

I knew the second we made patient contact it looked bad. We were trying to load and go. In the back of my mind, sure I thought he MIGHT code, I mean he looked awful, very poor presentation.  But did I really think he would crash so hard? No. 

I'll admit I got blindsided by that.  And it's very frustrating and kind of a shock,  and that we really achieved nothing except a learning experience leaving a sharp taste in my mouth and regret in my mind. 

I don't know how I'm supposed to be like "Wow that was great" and give myself a pat on the back.

Every partner misunderstands me? Where do you get that?

Argue whenever anyone tries to help me.  That is very vague. Do you mean here or in person,  because you can't possibly know about everything I think or do in real life and get some snippets of what I say here. It is hard to accept some things or just fix things overnight or try to find the best way to change or figure out what doesn't need to be and what I need to keep and such.  You might say you're helping me by trying to get me to quit and get out of EMS or anything else you've said,  but it's rarely ever helpful. 

I either agree and drop out of my goals,  have no idea what to do and just flounder around for a bit,  or actually keep going even when it's not easy and work on trying to be better despite anyone's comments.  Because it doesn't matter what I've done,  even when I've been told I'm not fit for a job I've been able to persist through frustrations and demoralizing comments,  people who don't believe in me and all of that (which isn't a woe is me,  I just can't expect everyone to just say what I want or to support me or anything. It's my job to keep me going) and then excel in it and be recommended or take promotion and then my supervisors wishing I'd stay. 

Not everything works out like that,  but absolutely I fail if I throw up the towel and go home. If I lose hope I'll do better and learn and improve and get to a better place then I've got to be happy where I'm at.  And I'm not. 

As much as I tilt one way,  you're equal and opposite to it. 

I know I can say some pretty frustrating, repeating, or negative sounding things here. And that I'm my own life I've got countless frustrations. So I can't really blame people for washing their hands of me.

But I'm not going to quit trying. Why throw a tantrum that things didn't go my way and give up? If I do,  that's only proof that the naysayers are right and I don't deserve the opportunity. 

You might be angry or just apathetic or however you feel about stuff. 

Say I'm full of ****,  a bad provider, not fit for the job,  have my head up my ***, etc etc. 

And you've got the right to think and say that. 

But I'm not going to quit because people didn't pick me up and tell me nice things or said stuff that is or isn't true that I don't like.  

I don't know why you think that would work.  Maybe you were as hopeful in that as I was for my patient. I'm pretty used to that. It's nothing new. 

I'm used to people not caring. I'm used to having to be the only one to fight for what I want. I'm used to the insults or disbelief, the thinking people are doing me the favor by discouraging me because they hate to see a struggle. 

I wish it wasn't like this,  but it is. 

And really the only thing I can do is focus on getting better and improving and not giving up. Because if I want something worth anything,  it's not going to be easy,  it's not always going to be fun or happy or frustration free. And most of my life it's been the opposite. But if I want anything better for myself,  I've just got to keep going. 

Say what you want,  but I'm not a quitter. Not that you'll probably ever see it and it doesn't matter to it,  but for me,  I'll proof it to myself when I'm able to look back and be happy about all the stuff I've been through and never quit.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 19, 2021)

I actually have a bit of a sick feeling watching three people absolutely blast someone who is obviously struggling.

@DragonClaw you're not going to get anything out of arguing further. I get that you're in a bad headspace. I PMed you on Discord.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 19, 2021)

Seirende said:


> I actually have a bit of a sick feeling watching three people absolutely blast someone who is obviously struggling.
> 
> @DragonClaw you're not going to get anything out of arguing further. I get that you're in a bad headspace. I PMed you on Discord.



You should probably google “enabling“ and how to stop it.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 19, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> You should probably google “enabling“ and how to stop it.



I think you're a reasonable person, if a bit brusque. If you'd care to expound, my inbox is open. I think this conversation should not be carried further in an open forum. 🙃


----------



## Seirende (Mar 19, 2021)

Someone say something directionless. I'm tapped out on nibling stories.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 19, 2021)

How ‘bout those Bears?


----------



## Seirende (Mar 19, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> How ‘bout those Bears?



They're a sports team, right?


----------



## Rano Pano (Mar 19, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> My wife sent me a picture of our 2 year old bear crawling across our living room buckass naked. “Look at your son!?”


Being a dad brings me absolute joy


----------



## Rano Pano (Mar 19, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Moving out of CA is one of the best decisions that I have ever made.


Amen


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Mar 20, 2021)

@CCCSD @NomadicMedic Use the ignore button. I was just like y’all and got worked up every time I read one of these posts, but with the ignore function, I never see them in the first place. Makes the rest of the forum experience so much more enjoyable, and you miss out on literally nothing.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 20, 2021)

At the risk of sounding like an old, crotchety, out of touch grouch, I do not understand our current generation and its strife.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 20, 2021)

Seirende said:


> Someone say something directionless.


;soDfj w[eoaikfg n q woei th[


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 20, 2021)

The above was your gibberish for the day. In other news, I walked around Solvang, CA for the past 2 days. I'm just seriously glad I didn't have a pastry at every bakery in the area. You'd have seen the largest explosion this side of the Mississippi if I had.


----------



## Rano Pano (Mar 20, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> The above was your gibberish for the day. In other news, I walked around Solvang, CA for the past 2 days. I'm just seriously glad I didn't have a pastry at every bakery in the area. You'd have seen the largest explosion this side of the Mississippi if I had.


Beautiful area


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 20, 2021)

Rano Pano said:


> Beautiful area


Oh, my goodness it was! I don't think I've ever been there, but I've been close a couple times.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 20, 2021)

Of course, of all the stores, it's the Walmart that we went to for the naked dude in the bathroom for ALOC...


----------



## Seirende (Mar 20, 2021)

Crikey! I went to look at today's hours of sunlight and realized it's the spring equinox! One of my favorite days of the year


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 20, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> You've learned the best kept secret of EMS, despite what most people who's entire wardrobe consist of EMS week shirts tell you, we don't really save lives.


Real talk, EMS week shirts are one of my favorite things about this job. My main level 1 gets good quality shirts that are comfortable as ****. A tad bit corny, but they're perfect gym or sleeping shirts.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 20, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Of course, of all the stores, it's the Walmart that we went to for the naked dude in the bathroom for ALOC...



You should know by now it’s always Walmart.


----------



## Peak (Mar 20, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Real talk, EMS week shirts are one of my favorite things about this job. My main level 1 gets good quality shirts that are comfortable as ****. A tad bit corny, but they're perfect gym or sleeping shirts.



Let’s be real, those are just a petty way of trying to pull EMS volume.

I prefer free food.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 20, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> Oh, my goodness it was! I don't think I've ever been there, but I've been close a couple times.


Have you been to Cambria? I don’t think I’ve been to Solvang myself and I too live in CA, so I don’t know how they compare in size.

It doesn’t have that Dutch thing going on, but it’s still a pretty cool little town to walk around and grab a bite for the day. It’s up the road from Hearst Castle.


----------



## Rano Pano (Mar 20, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Have you been to Cambria? I don’t think I’ve been to Solvang myself and I too live in CA, so I don’t know how they compare in size.
> 
> It doesn’t have that Dutch thing going on, but it’s still a pretty cool little town to walk around and grab a bite for the day. It’s up the road from Hearst Castle.


Cambria is amazing. My wife has never been despite growing up in the state as well. Its easily up there for my one of my favorite CA towns. It just holds a special place in my heart. Looked into their small EMS for awhile before I realized staying in CA wasn’t in my family’s best interest.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 20, 2021)

I don't even know the name of most of the cities you guys are talking about and I've lived in California all my life. The only one I know is Hearst castle, but never been in it. Just drove by and saw the zebras one time.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 20, 2021)

Peak said:


> Let’s be real, those are just a petty way of trying to pull EMS volume.
> 
> I prefer free food.


Depends on the food. Some top notch BBQ I'd maybe agree with you. Generic ham sandwhich? I'll pass.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 20, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Have you been to Cambria? I don’t think I’ve been to Solvang myself and I too live in CA, so I don’t know how they compare in size.
> 
> It doesn’t have that Dutch thing going on, but it’s still a pretty cool little town to walk around and grab a bite for the day. It’s up the road from Hearst Castle.


I haven't been to Cambria either. Come to think about it, I haven't been to Hearst Castle either. I've been to Oceano/Pismo Dunes in the mid-90's... but that's pretty much the last time I was in that region.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 20, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> I haven't been to Cambria either. Come to think about it, I haven't been to Hearst Castle either. I've been to Oceano/Pismo Dunes in the mid-90's... but that's pretty much the last time I was in that region.


All worth it, IMO. The California Coast is pretty awesome.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 20, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> All worth it, IMO. The California Coast is pretty awesome.



Personally I prefer the Northern CA cost. Pretty cool seeing giant redwood trees going right up to the ocean.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 20, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Personally I prefer the Northern CA *cost*.


Yet all you do is complain about how much Cali sucks.😉


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 20, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Yet all you do is complain about how much Cali sucks.😉



The autocorrect gremlin strikes again!


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 21, 2021)

How you can tell that we're returning to normal: 

I'm watching my Angels loose to the Padres.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 22, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> How you can tell that we're returning to normal:
> 
> I'm watching my Angels loose to the Padres.


Could be worse...you could be a Mariners fan.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 22, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Could be worse...you could be a Mariners fan.


I lived in Seattle for 4 years and even I wasn’t a Mariners fan. They did have a nice park though. A great place to enjoy a game and a 12 dollar beer.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 22, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> You should know by now it’s always Walmart.


Except for when it's Waffle House.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 22, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> Except for when it's Waffle House.



I work/live in the west. WTF is that?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 22, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I work/live in the west. WTF is that?



imagine a cross between an IHOP and a truck stop diner with the redneck factor turned up to 11 and twice the grease.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 22, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> imagine a cross between an IHOP and a truck stop diner with the redneck factor turned up to 11 and twice the grease.



That was meant to be somewhat satire. I have an idea of what one is. Never had the experience of one.


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 22, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> imagine a cross between an IHOP and a truck stop diner with the redneck factor turned up to 11 and twice the grease.


And the only way it could improve is breakfast Busch Light. 


I love waffle house.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 22, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> And the only way it could improve is breakfast Busch Light.
> 
> 
> I love waffle house.



I imagine brunch at Waffle House would include bloody Mary’s made with watered down Ketchup, a healthy glug from a plastic bottle of Popov and a corn dog as a garnish.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 22, 2021)

Great place to go at 2am when you're leaving a club and still drunk.

Or even non drunk/non hungover breakfast/brunch


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 22, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I work/live in the west. WTF is that?


Even FEMA knows what the Waffle House is.









						Waffle House Index - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 22, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I lived in Seattle for 4 years and even I wasn’t a Mariners fan. They did have a nice park though. A great place to enjoy a game and a 12 dollar beer.


I'll always be an M's fan.  But I grew up there so...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 22, 2021)

I’m always amazed by people who feel trapped in EMS. “There’s no growth”

There is _so much_ opportunity out there. You just have to look for it. Education. Leadership. Consulting.

Man, if you’re a positive person and have a decent reputation, you’ll spend the days turning down opportunities that you don’t have time to take on. 

I’ve got a new consulting project, a great job with the regional council, lots of responsibility, tons of training over the next few months and I’m 9 credits away from my BS. 

It’s a good idea to reflect on life every now and then. My family is healthy. We’re vaccinated. Our bills are paid.

In short, my life is good. I hope, once you take stock of your life, you’re all well too.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 22, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I’m always amazed by people who feel trapped in EMS. “There’s no growth”
> 
> There is _so much_ opportunity out there. You just have to look for it. Education. Leadership. Consulting.
> 
> ...


No kidding. I was working my cop shift and was asked to run a student health clinic PT at double my hourly. Short term, six months only. Lasted two years until I finally was allowed to recruit my replacement.

Your attitude and experience will get you far.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 23, 2021)

I’m pretty spent. Between working overtime and settling in to the new house, it seems to be catching up to me.

I feel extra curmudgeonly lately, lol. I cannot wait for it to be April.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 23, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I’m always amazed by people who feel trapped in EMS. “There’s no growth”
> 
> There is _so much_ opportunity out there. You just have to look for it. Education. Leadership. Consulting.
> 
> ...


Reflecting on life’s blessings is pretty dope. I’m mostly in the same boat as you, without all the fancy book learnin’ in my resume to date.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 23, 2021)

Still tryna snag an elusive PS5.

Following the in stock alerts on Twitter, last couple times I got the PS5 added to cart, but had to log in, forgot the login info, reset password, takes all of a minute, but just enough time that it's too late.

Got logged into, shipping info and CC number in Gamestop's website, hit final confirm, "cannot checkout, one or more items in your cart is no longer in stock" 😔

Wellp, now at least I have all my login info for all those online stores set up and saved in my browser ready to go the next time (and I bet I'll still be beat by the bots)


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 23, 2021)

PS5 ....AKA Skynet, hates you...
Must be an EMS thing. (Cross thread points). 🤣


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 23, 2021)

Been remarkably drama free here. Lettuce hope the trend continues.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 23, 2021)

They’ll catsup...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 23, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> They’ll catsup...



then we‘ll be in the same pickle. I don’t relish it.


----------



## E tank (Mar 23, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> then we‘ll be in the same pickle. I don’t relish it.


well that beets all....


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 23, 2021)

Damn. I got nothing...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 23, 2021)

E tank said:


> well that beets all....


well now you are just being corny....


----------



## E tank (Mar 23, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Damn. I got nothing...


it's cuz you don't carrot all....


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 23, 2021)

These are all so cheese-y 🧀


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 23, 2021)

Ya’ll are punny.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh my gord... Lettuce be done with the puns.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 24, 2021)

You guys are kale me with these puns.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 24, 2021)

Keeping the dad stereotype alive and well in here.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 24, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Damn. I got nothing...



It's not a big dill. You should just chili out. I'm sure you'll eventually be able to mustard a response. Just give it some thyme.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 24, 2021)

Boooooooo!
🤣


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 24, 2021)

That moment when you lay down ,close your eyes, reopen them all dehydrated, confused "what year is it??" According to my FitBit I was out for a nearly 4 hour nap lol


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 24, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> It's not a big dill. You should just chili out. I'm sure you'll eventually be able to mustard a response. Just give it some thyme.


Sage advice.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 25, 2021)

Another recert in the books. Should be fun to see what new changes I find by the next one.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 25, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Sage advice.



Eggcelent advice I'd say.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 25, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Eggcelent advice I'd say.


Making Mincement out of this.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 25, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Making Mincement out of this.


When it comes to food puns, we’ll leave no scone unturned.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 25, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> When it comes to food puns, we’ll leave no scone unturned.


My celery here isn't enough for that.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 25, 2021)

Can we peas stop with all the food puns?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 25, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Can we peas stop with all the food puns?



romaine calm.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 25, 2021)

Don't make me break out the Banana Hammer


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 25, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Don't make me break out the Banana Hammer
> View attachment 5253


If banned, no opportunity for a peel.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 25, 2021)

Woot! I finally got one! I got me a PS5!!

I was following in stock alerts and they were saying they expected Target to go live with them like 5am eastern time, which luckily for me is like 11pm haha. Plus I'm on my 4 day so I didn't have to worry about being up too late. So I had logged in, cc out and ready. 11 comes and goes, out of stock, so I head to bed

2am, still only half asleep, get the chime, "In stock now!" Only available for in store pickup (I guess each store only got like a handful of each, but is a nice way to avoid some jerkoff buying 20 all at once with some bot). Had it added to cart, CC info, everything good to go, but idk, was probably a ton of traffic, the website wasn't letting me checkout right away. Someone on the Twitter thread suggested keep hitting the check out button till I get a confirmation.

A little leary about possibly getting a bunch of charges all at once that way, I did refresh, see it was still listed as in stock, so what the hey. Was doing that, got a text from my bank about possible fraud, they denied a $500 charge (me tryna buy the PS5!), responded saying that was me, it was good, still had to keep hitting the checkout button, but a few minutes later it went through, and I got the order confirmation!

And I just got home with the PS5 after picking up in store huzzah!

(I'm still slightly irked, that shoulda been right after they went on sale drama 5 months ago, not now, but oh well, I finally got one, and didn't have to pay some stupid azz scalper or off a shady Chinese auction website lol)


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 25, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Woot! I finally got one! I got me a PS5!!
> 
> I was following in stock alerts and they were saying they expected Target to go live with them like 5am eastern time, which luckily for me is like 11pm haha. Plus I'm on my 4 day so I didn't have to worry about being up too late. So I had logged in, cc out and ready. 11 comes and goes, out of stock, so I head to bed
> 
> ...


That sounds like a lot of work. I just black friday my electronics online. Ship to store, no crowds, good discounts.

Enjoy though. I usually turn on the ol Xbox for a bit when I get home from shifts if I got enough sleep. That's the little bit of time a week I give myself for that.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 25, 2021)

Pizza and beer. What a great pear.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 25, 2021)

Makes me hoppy.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 26, 2021)

I donut know anymore food puns.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 26, 2021)

Anymore of these puns and I'm going to artichoke.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 26, 2021)

Ok, only a few minutes into Episode 2 of The Falcon and the Winter Soldier, and I kinda like this Captain Walker fellow. He and his SGM need a damn haircut of course, and that shield doesn't belong to him, but so far so good lols Let's see how the rest of the episode goes!


----------



## Aprz (Mar 26, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Anymore of these puns and I'm going to artichoke.


Ait, Imma dip then.


----------



## Fezman92 (Mar 26, 2021)

I’ve seen some 911 EMTs carry their own pulse ox meter. Is that common?


----------



## E tank (Mar 26, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I’ve seen some 911 EMTs carry their own pulse ox meter. Is that common?


Lot's of folks keep them in a small 'go bag'...they don't take up mushroom.....


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 26, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I’ve seen some 911 EMTs carry their own pulse ox meter. Is that common?


Sometimes they ‘choke on calls.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 26, 2021)

I knead these puns to stop.  Peas!


----------



## Aprz (Mar 26, 2021)

I veal like we are getting curry away with these puns.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 27, 2021)

Everybody romaine calm.
Taters gonna tate...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 27, 2021)

If you're going to continue with the food puns, at least try not to repeat ones that have already been posted.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 27, 2021)

Don't be such a sourdough. There are latte puns so it is hard to keep up with what's been used.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 27, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Don't be such a sourdough. There are latte puns so it is hard to keep up with what's been used.


And it is not that difficult to scroll back thru the thread and see if they've been used before you post one.


----------



## E tank (Mar 27, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> And it is not that difficult to scroll back thru the thread and see if they've been used before you post one.


Not neccecelery.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 27, 2021)

Always one Buzz Killington in a group...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 27, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> If you're going to continue with the food puns, at least try not to repeat ones that have already been posted.


Don’t be such a buzzkale.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 27, 2021)

Lard... Weed butter bee careful.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 27, 2021)

Who gives a turkey is what I'd say.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 27, 2021)

It still quacks me up.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 28, 2021)

Oof, did a little hike the other day, and got feet full of blisters for my trouble 🤪

And of course our first alarm today is an Activated Fire Alarm. While we're out buying brunch. So in full Station blues, running back to the truck, quickly change station boots for turnouts... very fun even with moleskin on heh🙃


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 28, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Oof, did a little hike the other day, and got feet full of blisters for my trouble 🤪
> 
> And of course our first alarm today is an Activated Fire Alarm. While we're out buying brunch. So in full Station blues, running back to the truck, quickly change station boots for turnouts... very fun even with moleskin on heh🙃


If you can find it, try using Second Skin on your blisters and cover that with moleskin.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 28, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> If you can find it, try using Second Skin on your blisters and cover that with moleskin.



Or just buy good boots?


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 28, 2021)

It’s HI. He was wearing flip flops.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 28, 2021)

I def wore the wrong shoe/socks. It's been a while since I've done a hike and was lured into a false sense of security because this one was relatively flat, so I chose regular shoes. 

Def got a good reminder to not go out that way again!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm going to make my opinion known here... Yes I believe EMT's and Paramedics should be Armed.

It would be hard to start an iv without them.

And prosthetics are fine too.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 31, 2021)

Quit needling people.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 31, 2021)

Got drawn for a late season unit 1 cow elk hunt in Arizona. My annual trip will now be in the nice and breezy first week of December.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 31, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Got drawn for a late season unit 1 cow elk hunt in Arizona. My annual trip will now be in the nice and breezy first week of December.



What unit?


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 31, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> What unit?


You read a bit too quick there lol. Unit 1.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 31, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> You read a bit too quick there lol. Unit 1.



Duh. I saw AZ and elk and got excited haha. Should be a quick hunt. PM me if you need some help with spots.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 31, 2021)

Any recommendations for saltwater fishing rod & reel combos under $250 or so?


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 31, 2021)

I’m going to throw two words out there that I’d seen our daughters display this past week in light of an unfortunate, and unforeseen family crisis:

Mental fortitude.

Mind you, these are a teenage and pre-teenage kid, respectively. I could not be prouder. I just don’t see or hear this a whole lot anymore, especially amongst my peers.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 31, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Any recommendations for saltwater fishing rod & reel combos under $250 or so?


A sturdy stick and some wire? Or is that to, um, “Cletus”?...


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 31, 2021)

Finished my ride time. Had a good experience with a good crew. Too bad the next time it'll only be a 4 hour ride... 2 years from now.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 1, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Got drawn for a late season unit 1 cow elk hunt in Arizona. My annual trip will now be in the nice and breezy first week of December.


Nice. I'm going to start getting in the Maine moose lottery.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 1, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> A sturdy stick and some wire? Or is that to, um, “Cletus”?...



If it works, it works. In all seriousness, it seems to me that the secret to angling is live bait.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 1, 2021)

First ground ambulance call in I don’t know how long. A peri-arrest with an ETI, bilateral IV’s, a slug of PDP Epi, and a viable trend in vitals on handoff.

Heh, guess I can still paramedic like a paramedic...


----------



## Seirende (Apr 1, 2021)

You guys see this TikTok challenge where it's just parents filming themselves putting their open hands in front of their kids? My little heart is officially warmed.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 1, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Nice. I'm going to start getting in the Maine moose lottery.


1.2% odds.....guess you better get in on that now.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 1, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> First ground ambulance call in I don’t know how long. A peri-arrest with an ETI, bilateral IV’s, a slug of PDP Epi, and a viable trend in vitals on handoff.
> 
> Heh, guess I can still paramedic like a paramedic...


Here I am 0 calls in my day, no calls last shift, and havent seen a big sick patient in a bit over a month.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 1, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> First ground ambulance call in I don’t know how long. A peri-arrest with an ETI, bilateral IV’s, a slug of PDP Epi, and a viable trend in vitals on handoff.
> 
> Heh, guess I can still paramedic like a paramedic...



I got to be a paramedic last shift... 50mg IM shot of Benadryl. Not as cool as you...


----------



## E tank (Apr 1, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> If it works, it works. In all seriousness, it seems to me that the secret to angling is live bait.


My hunting/fishing trick is to bring my oldest along...kids got some old Indian Guide blood or something...spooky but really cool....


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 1, 2021)

Dispatch tryna make sure we were all awake. Multi company tones start coming in over the speakers, Building Fire on the MDT.... "All companies stand down, services not needed"


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 1, 2021)

E tank said:


> My hunting/fishing trick is to bring my oldest along...kids got some old Indian Guide blood or something...spooky but really cool....


Somehow I feel like I might just be the opposite!



Jim37F said:


> Dispatch tryna make sure we were all awake. Multi company tones start coming in over the speakers, Building Fire on the MDT.... "All companies stand down, services not needed"


April Fools?


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 1, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Here I am 0 calls in my day, no calls last shift, and havent seen a big sick patient in a bit over a month.


Do you miss being an “urban paramedic”? Truly, I do not. And, to be fair, I jumped this call off of another call that was in the same area.

I was fitsin’ ta transport both patients if needed. Apparently this is no longer a common occurrence?

Personally, I like my Father Frank Pierce ways better, but still don’t really miss the day to day paramedic stuff.


Seirende said:


> You guys see this TikTok challenge where it's just parents filming themselves putting their open hands in front of their kids? My little heart is officially warmed.


Lol what exactly is this? I rarely have to raise my hand. My “look” coupled with the right amount of jaw clenching is enough to indicate something needs to change in their behavior.


----------



## Seirende (Apr 1, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Lol what exactly is this? I rarely have to raise my hand. My “look” coupled with the right amount of jaw clenching is enough to indicate something needs to change in their behavior.



Haha not like that 

(watch without the sound)


----------



## Peak (Apr 1, 2021)

Seirende said:


> Haha not like that
> 
> (watch without the sound)



So the video version of the developmental psychology of preoperational children?


----------



## Seirende (Apr 1, 2021)

Peak said:


> So the video version of the developmental psychology of preoperational children?


😂
It's cute, ok?


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 1, 2021)

Peak said:


> So the video version of the developmental psychology of preoperational children?


Way to be, bro. Way to be.


Seirende said:


> Haha not like that
> 
> (watch without the sound)


Haha, got a good chuckle out of me. I liked the little dude who pushed the hand out of his face mid-feed. Totally my son right there.


----------



## Peak (Apr 1, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Way to be, bro. Way to be.



Don’t get me wrong. I like kids, that’s a big part of why I specialize in peds. They just aren’t the impossible to understand little creatures we make them out to be.


----------



## E tank (Apr 2, 2021)

Peak said:


> Don’t get me wrong. I like kids, that’s a big part of why I specialize in peds. They just aren’t the impossible to understand little creatures we make them out to be.


Yeah...they're just little adults.


----------



## Peak (Apr 2, 2021)

E tank said:


> Yeah...they're just little adults.


If you actually study then they aren’t complex, but way to over simplify


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 2, 2021)

E tank said:


> Yeah...they're just little adults.


 Couldn’t agree more.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 2, 2021)

Peak said:


> Don’t get me wrong. I like kids, that’s a big part of why I specialize in peds. They just aren’t the impossible to understand little creatures we make them out to be.


Reminds me, I need to start a thread about a PEDS transport I had.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 2, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Do you miss being an “urban paramedic”? Truly, I do not. And, to be fair, I jumped this call off of another call that was in the same area.
> 
> I was fitsin’ ta transport both patients if needed. Apparently this is no longer a common occurrence?
> 
> ...


Yes and no. I miss things like the friends, the familiarity with the streets/hospitals, and having a bit better equipment. On the flip side, I have better protocols, a comfortable call volume (I can actually read on shift) and a fantastic schedule. But I still work in the city part time, so I still have my one day a week to scratch that itch and be in my comfort zone.

I dunno, I have had multiple patients plenty of times. Although if I have a tube and PDP's in use, I can't say I would take 2 unless things were absolutely ****ed and nobody else was coming. Probably more likely at my new job vs my city job.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 2, 2021)

I had really high hopes for the Braves this year. I didn't even get to watch a game and Manfred tarnished the entire season with politics. Can't even be entertained anymore without someone ruining it.


----------



## Fezman92 (Apr 2, 2021)

So I’m cleaning my room and I found two trauma shears. No idea how I got one of them. The other one I got from my little ceaser’s job right before I started EMT school. They were just laying on a table. No one knew why they were there and they weren’t part of the first aid kit so I just took them.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 2, 2021)

E tank said:


> Yeah...they're just little adults.





Peak said:


> If you actually study then they aren’t complex, but way to over simplify





Carlos Danger said:


> Couldn’t agree more.


Sometimes I have trouble reading your guy’s posts. Damn nurses and their smart brains. 

Waaah! Look at me and all of my fancy education and knowledge, waaaah!...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 2, 2021)

Cleaned out the training equipment room today. Discovered eleventy million ET tubes and a box of IV start kits that expired 11 years ago. A LP12 that didn’t have capno, 12 lead or NIBP but DID have actual paddles. Also an old Plano 747 chock full of old laryngoscopes from the old ALS practical exams. The treasures we find.


----------



## CarSevenFour (Apr 2, 2021)

I wrote a short story about a girl on the run at the start of WW III, Los Angeles. Tanks rounding up hostages to shoot so the general public knows who's in charge. I'm rooting for you, Brittany!


----------



## Seirende (Apr 2, 2021)

Well the post office gave us our neighbor's mail today and we have been unable to locate our mail. I have Informed Delivery set up, so I can see what we were supposed to get today, which is nothing important... except for what looks like an EIP card.


----------



## CarSevenFour (Apr 2, 2021)

KEVD18 said:


> you want to know the motivation behind it?
> 
> its a rebuttal to any moderator thats ever stormed into a thread and demanded that a free floating discussion that was still within the rules be brought "bank on topic". so i started this thread that has no topic. you could post up the ingrediant list to a random package selected from your cupboard and it would be perfectly relevant. there is no conceivable way this thread could be off topic.
> 
> ...


I'd reply in detail, but then I would be "on topic".


----------



## CarSevenFour (Apr 2, 2021)

Seirende said:


> Well the post office gave us our neighbor's mail today and we have been unable to locate our mail. I have Informed Delivery set up, so I can see what we were supposed to get today, which is nothing important... except for what looks like an EIP card.


Funny you should mention that. The letter carrier just drove by. I got an old clarinet from Shopgoodwill.com.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 2, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Sometimes I have trouble reading your guy’s posts. Damn nurses and their smart brains.
> 
> Waaah! Look at me and all of my fancy education and knowledge, waaaah!...


In my opinion, pediatric specialists tend to make waaay too much out of how different and more complex peds are than adults. Yes, there are important anatomic and physiologic and developmental differences that must be acknowledged. But no, the basic principles of physiology and pharmacology are not any different, and gaining competence and confidence with peds is something that any good clinician can do within their specialty.

I like to say "peds are just little adults" as a counter to the idea that medicine for kids is super different and way harder than it is for adults, and also just because it tends to trigger the ped-specialist folks.


----------



## Peak (Apr 2, 2021)

I’m never going to take any medical statement personally from someone who argued that we don’t use NMBAs when treating pulmonary hypertensive crisis.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 2, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> I like to say "peds are just little adults" as a counter to the idea that medicine for kids is super different and way harder than it is for adults, and also just because it tends to trigger the ped-specialist folks.


Haha, shrewd.

I do agree with most clinicians being capable of becoming comfortable with pediatrics...within the confines of their respective position.

I’m definitely _not_ a specialist though.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 2, 2021)

Peak said:


> I’m never going to take any medical statement personally from someone who argued that we don’t use NMBAs when treating pulmonary hypertensive crisis.


Say what?


----------



## E tank (Apr 2, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> I like to say "peds are just little adults" as a counter to the idea that medicine for kids is super different and way harder than it is for adults, and also just because it tends to trigger the ped-specialist folks.


Dang...gonna show 'em the secret handshake too?!


----------



## Fezman92 (Apr 3, 2021)

Due to the hospital ****ing up, what should have been an hour long run turned into an almost four hour one because we were sent to the wrong facility.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 3, 2021)

Yeah, but did SWAT request you for a portable suction unit?


----------



## Fezman92 (Apr 3, 2021)

Not yet, but I’m halfway done my shift so I might.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 4, 2021)

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Seirende (Apr 4, 2021)

That moment when you post a mildly inappropriate Easter meme and a minister friend messages you to chew you out... someone hand me a chocolate bunny

Oh, and the pastor at the church service today basically preached against COVID-19 precautions


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 4, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Happy Easter everyone.


Yezzir. I’m off til Friday. Time to hide some eggs for the bambino’s and enjoy an adult beverage or three while doing so. Cheers.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 4, 2021)

We opened the camper for the season today. Perfect weather for it.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 4, 2021)

Aww dang, the boat we had a family snorkeling tour planned for for today broke down. We did manage to snag the last two tickets of another snorkel tour in town, but 2 instead of 3, so me and my sister will do that tomorrow, Mom will join Dad at the resort with the lazy river haha


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 4, 2021)

Seirende said:


> Oh, and the pastor at the church service today basically preached against COVID-19 precautions


This is the kind of thing that people oughtta be excommunicated (or whatever) for...

Same for antivax Facebook EMTs & nurses


----------



## Seirende (Apr 4, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> This is the kind of thing that people oughtta be excommunicated (or whatever) for...



Haha well at this point I think I'm excommunicating myself from that church


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 5, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Aww dang, the boat we had a family snorkeling tour planned for for today broke down. We did manage to snag the last two tickets of another snorkel tour in town, but 2 instead of 3, so me and my sister will do that tomorrow, Mom will join Dad at the resort with the lazy river haha


Your father is a man after my own heart. Oh how I love me a lazy river...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 5, 2021)

Man, that “ignore member” thing is probably the best part of this forum.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 5, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Man, that “ignore member” thing is probably the best part of this forum.



Yeah but without their posts where would I get my anecdotal stories for the day?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 5, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Yeah but without their posts where would I get my anecdotal stories for the day?


If more people would use the ignore feature I would have less work to do and fewer members would be in the forum sin bin.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 5, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> I would have less work to do



And here you pretended to be older but I knew all along you’re a millennial.


----------



## Seirende (Apr 5, 2021)

Friday's mail showed up in the mailbox along with today's mail, thank goodness. That would have been a hassle


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 5, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> And here you pretended to be older but I knew all along you’re a millennial.


See, that's the problem.  I am older but my grey hairs are millennials.


----------



## EMT2015 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welp finally going to start EMT school again on the 13th. Should've never let my certs lapse ugh


----------



## EMT2015 (Apr 7, 2021)

Oh the joys of packing for a 4 day drill at the range. Thankfully I haven't unpacked from my month long school so it should be pretty easy 😂😂


----------



## Fezman92 (Apr 8, 2021)

So my car got a flat tire on the way to work but they can’t unlock the spare tire, the truck is going to have to be towed so I had to call out. >.>


----------



## Aprz (Apr 8, 2021)

I got the job!


----------



## Peak (Apr 9, 2021)

Has anyone here gotten their MBA?


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 9, 2021)

I don’t follow basketball.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 9, 2021)

Peak said:


> Has anyone here gotten their MBA?



Doing it now - happy to lend what insight I have!


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 9, 2021)

OB Sims today and a little Basil Hayden tonight. Good day.


----------



## Peak (Apr 10, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Doing it now - happy to lend what insight I have!



How manageable do you think it is working full time?


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 10, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> OB Sims today and a little Basil Hayden tonight. Good day.


Little early for football.


----------



## Seirende (Apr 10, 2021)

Shot a text to a few friends that said, "Just got vaxxed!" There was some subsequent confusion as my pretend grandma thought that I was using a silly word for "waxed."


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 10, 2021)

Seirende said:


> Shot a text to a few friends that said, "Just got vaxxed!" There was some subsequent confusion as my pretend grandma thought that I was using a silly word for "waxed."


Vaxxed or Waxed... either/both might be good.


----------



## Seirende (Apr 10, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> Vaxxed or Waxed... either/both might be good.



Just not at the same time


----------



## Seirende (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm not 100% sure why they're giving us paper cards when we have a state immunization registry. Maybe not everyone is on the registry or something like that.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Fezman92 (Apr 10, 2021)

Seirende said:


> Shot a text to a few friends that said, "Just got vaxxed!" There was some subsequent confusion as my pretend grandma thought that I was using a silly word for "waxed."


Pretend grandma?


----------



## Fezman92 (Apr 10, 2021)

Well I’m stuck in one of the crap ambulances today. No radio and the seats don’t go up and down so I’m going to have to appropriate a pillow from a hospital to sit on. I also think I burned any chances of moving over to the 911 job at work because I had to call out a few times.


----------



## Seirende (Apr 10, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Pretend grandma?



The lady I pretend is my grandma because I have no nice grandmothers left and everyone should have a nice grandmother


----------



## Fezman92 (Apr 10, 2021)

Now the rear AC died.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 10, 2021)

🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 11, 2021)

Peak said:


> How manageable do you think it is working full time?


It's challenging but doable from a logistics & timing perspective. Each of my three hour classes require between one and three hours of prep time (an exam is, I would say, 4 to 8 hours of dedicated time, depending on the subject -- marketing on the low end, for example, while operations management is on the higher end). My classes are fully synchronous and online (prior to COVID, fully in person), which makes scheduling a bit of a challenge.

I've gotten a lot of value from doing part-time, I love being able to apply things I learn at work. Full time wasn't an option for me, and I am rather glad, in retrospect, because full time is much more about job-switching, in my experience, while I was looking primarily for career advancement in the same field (and maybe a bit of mobility across fields in the future, hence why I took classes in a couple of emerging areas of interest).



Seirende said:


> The lady I pretend is my grandma because I have no nice grandmothers left and everyone should have a nice grandmother


Everybody deserves a grandparent! The two-generation distance is such a positive thing.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 11, 2021)

Wow, had two actual, pull hose and shoot with water fires yesterday. 

The first one was kinda ridiculous, a shopping cart of all things. How does one set a regular wire frame shopping cart on fire?! Other than the cart nothing really identifiable, and it was off the side if the road in the brush (fortunately not in the brush) by the little creek, so definitely chronics/homeless. 

The other was an actual 2 alarm fully involved house. Single story, single family detached residence, but one of those neighborhoods where there's not a lot of space inbetween houses so exposures were a concern. We were walking about, starting to go inside when the BC aide runs up to us "No, defensive only! It's starting to collapse!" 😬😬

So the house was a loss, but no one was hurt so that was good.

Crazy thing is that we initially got dispatched to a different structure fire call in a different part of that area, then as we were pulling out of Station, our Captain noticed on the MDT this second fire also being dispatched. We could actually see the fire as we were responding to the first one, thought we saw some smoke from that one, but the first in engine called a rubbish fire they could handle, so we turned around and headed for the house.
Along with the other companies going to that, so there was a bit of confusion as everyone was rerouting and changing Tac channels on the radio and the other Battalion Chief was taking over, but nothing too crazy.

Meanwhile over on the other side of town there was a barricaded suspect in some hotel and there was some of our units had responded as well... we were like Dispatch must've been going crazy!

And we still had 5 medicals on top of all that as well lol. The last one, guy was naked, incontinent, altered AF (he was like 4-1-1 GCS), and laying on a mattress that had us looking around for crawling things... moved him to the ambulance thanks to plenty of sheets, medics started getting ready to PATI him (Pharmaceutical Assisted Tracheal Intubation, basically the local RSI). And the Glucometer simply said "Lo". An amp of D50 only brought it up to 42. But hey, dude was waking up a little. Another amp, and his BSG was still in the 50s, but far more awake. The medics went ahead and cleared us at that point, so not too sure of they decided to intubate afterall or just keep waking him up with sugar.

Before that (like right after we got back into Station from the fire) we had a lady (would say little old lady, but the first part of that didn't really apply). Simple ground level fall, no injuries, she really didn't want to go, but we couldn't get a BP, and noticed her heart rate was really irregular. So the medics put her on the monitor. And began printing lots of strip. Medic pointed to one bit that even I recognized, and said she should really go to the hospital because an AED would have shocked her... yeah she had the occasional runs of V-Tach....

The rest were routine, only really remember the first because it was like a 15 min response time to the prison waayyyy down the road. But EMS was already there with the patient loaded up and basically we got waived off as soon as we pulled up lol

So definitely an interesting day to say the least


----------



## Seirende (Apr 13, 2021)

2 am is a weird time. I somehow got caught up in reading city ordinances. Legalese is humorous at all times but especially so when you're sleep deprived. Haha they used the phrase "for use in parentally injecting controlled substances" in their definition of drug paraphernalia.

Also, I personally want to know the precise definition of "indecent dress" so I can be sure I'm not crossing the line in our city parks.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 13, 2021)

Seirende said:


> 2 am is a weird time. I somehow got caught up in reading city ordinances. Legalese is humorous at all times but especially so when you're sleep deprived. Haha they used the phrase "for use in parentally injecting controlled substances" in their definition of drug paraphernalia.
> 
> Also, I personally want to know the precise definition of "indecent dress" so I can be sure I'm not crossing the line in our city parks.


My guess would be bad christmas sweaters, oil stains on your clothes, or poor color combinations.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 13, 2021)

The Difficult Airway Course is now available virtually online. Looks like I'll have some more CE to add to my CCP-C. It's cheapest for residents and EMS providers as well.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 13, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> The Difficult Airway Course is now available virtually online. Looks like I'll have some more CE to add to my CCP-C. It's cheapest for residents and EMS providers as well.


I'd love to take their Fundamentals of Airway Management course - I could sure use the BVM practice.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 13, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> The Difficult Airway Course is now available virtually online. Looks like I'll have some more CE to add to my CCP-C. It's cheapest for residents and EMS providers as well.



i took the old SLAM street level airway management class. I don’t know how much benefit an experienced medic would get out of it now. But when I was new, it was the bomb dot com.


----------



## silver (Apr 13, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> The Difficult Airway Course is now available virtually online. Looks like I'll have some more CE to add to my CCP-C. It's cheapest for residents and EMS providers as well.


Sounds challenging to do online.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 13, 2021)

silver said:


> Sounds challenging to do online.


Some might even argue difficult.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 13, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Some might even argue difficult.


From one dad to another

:golfclap:


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 13, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> From one dad to another
> 
> :golfclap:


They only get better with age.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 14, 2021)

I put my 2 weeks notice because I am gonna start the new job the beginning of next month. I was looking to see if there was any night crew (no night crew = 15 minutes extra sleep for me). Just saw that I am off the schedule at the end of this month. It's getting real! I've been with my current company for just slightly over 5 years. Kind of painful to be leaving even if I am doing something new and exciting.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 14, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I put my 2 weeks notice because I am gonna start the new job the beginning of next month. I was looking to see if there was any night crew (no night crew = 15 minutes extra sleep for me). Just saw that I am off the schedule at the end of this month. It's getting real! I've been with my current company for just slightly over 5 years. Kind of painful to be leaving even if I am doing something new and exciting.


Now all you have to do is start a thread in the HEMS sub forum.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 14, 2021)

So those PAPR they promised us sometime last year finally arrived...


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 14, 2021)

This thing ain't that bad actually, kinda neat.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 14, 2021)

I like them.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 14, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> This thing ain't that bad actually, kinda neat.


Looks more comfortable than an N95!


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 14, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Looks more comfortable than an N95!


According to the Department, we're still supposed to wear a "surgical-type mask, as exhaled air is not filtered air."


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 14, 2021)

You don’t wear a mask inside a PAPR.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 14, 2021)

Well that's the official guidance we have is to wear a surgical or N95 mask with the PAPR, and even the don/doff demonstration video they made shows that. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 15, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> This thing ain't that bad actually, kinda neat.


Why am I hearing the intro to "Space Oddity" right now?


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 15, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Well that's the official guidance we have is to wear a surgical or N95 mask with the PAPR, and even the don/doff demonstration video they made shows that. 🤷🏼‍♂️


Kind of defeats the purpose of a positive pressure system. but...oh well. None of my staff wore masks with PAPR. Either all these Docs were wrong and we all are stupid or someone changed something. 3M?


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 15, 2021)

It's 3M. I thinks it's more a Departmental thing than any actual medical guidelines. Basically everyone's reaction in the Station was more or less along the same lines of "Then what the point? Doesn't that defeat the entire purpose of wearing this thing?" 

So.... I guess we'll see if guys either bother with this thing at all.... or just ignore that particular rule heh.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 15, 2021)

Had some Armidillo Willy's BBQ tonight. Ate outside next to burning fire. Good times.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 15, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> You don’t wear a mask inside a PAPR.


PAPRs protect you from the patient. They don’t protect the patient from you. In the realms of possibility it may be possible for a healthcare provider to have an asymptotic case of COVID and while breathing/coughing/sneezing/talking the air pressure from the PAPR pushes it out from the mask and now infects the patient.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 15, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> PAPRs protect you from the patient. They don’t protect the patient from you. In the realms of possibility it may be possible for a healthcare provider to have an asymptotic case of COVID and while breathing/coughing/sneezing/talking the air pressure from the PAPR pushes it out from the mask and now infects the patient.


That's essentially the logic used here. That's what they said when told we were not to use those N95s with the exhale vents for patient care


----------



## Fezman92 (Apr 15, 2021)

Got an interview for the ED tech job on Monday and work is giving me a second shot at the 911 gig they have.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 15, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> PAPRs protect you from the patient. They don’t protect the patient from you. In the realms of possibility it may be possible for a healthcare provider to have an asymptotic case of COVID and while breathing/coughing/sneezing/talking the air pressure from the PAPR pushes it out from the mask and now infects the patient.


True but wearing a mask doesn’t prevent your exhaled air from being expelled from the PAPR....


----------



## Peak (Apr 15, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> According to the Department, we're still supposed to wear a "surgical-type mask, as exhaled air is not filtered air."



Our policy forbids wearing a mask underneath. The rationale we had is that if you have any virus on the outside of your mask the positive flow could dislodge it from the mask and allow it to be breathed in around the mask or expelled from the PAPR.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 15, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> True but wearing a mask doesn’t prevent your exhaled air from being expelled from the PAPR....


No but if you are infected the mask “should” filter your exhaled breath before the PAPR pushes it out.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 15, 2021)

This is all I think of when I see someone in a PAPR.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 15, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> No but if you are infected the mask “should” filter your exhaled breath before the PAPR pushes it out.


The mask probably catches some large particles, but it definitely isn't a filter. Most of the air you exhale takes the path of least resistance around the mask rather than through the fabric. I would estimate that a mask inside a PAPR is even less effective at catching particles because of the positive pressure surrounding the mask and essentially amplifying the force of your exhalation.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 15, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> So those PAPR they promised us sometime last year finally arrived...


We use that style at work. I personally have a TR-600, which is an upgraded PAPR that can use different cartridges. I'm looking at getting the filter that also helps with nuisance organic vapors. Ought to be good for filtering out burrito gas...


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 15, 2021)

Peak said:


> Our policy forbids wearing a mask underneath. The rationale we had is that if you have any virus on the outside of your mask the positive flow could dislodge it from the mask and allow it to be breathed in around the mask or expelled from the PAPR.


The only way that you can prevent viral particles from the mask from dislodging is to put on a fresh mask before donning the PAPR. The only way to ensure that the mask doesn't have any viral particles on it is to don the mask and the PAPR in a place where there aren't any viral particles. Where's that place? Nowhere I've ever worked. Since I use a PAPR helmet and not a hood, the way I do things is actually pretty easy: Don the PAPR with visor up. Take a breath and hold, doff the mask and then close the visor. Done.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 16, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> This thing ain't that bad actually, kinda neat.


I use this thing with either my personal PAPR or the hospital supplied PAPR (compatible from breathing hose up)...


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 16, 2021)

Back to back dynamic calls followed by a full nights sleep (no tones, no phones).

Holding over for relief til sometime this evening. I thoroughly expect a late call.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 16, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Back to back dynamic calls followed by a full nights sleep (no tones, no phones).
> 
> Holding over for relief til sometime this evening. I thoroughly expect a late call.


I’m calling one in at 5 minutes to shift change.
You're welcome.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 16, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> I’m calling one in at 5 minutes to shift change.
> You're welcome.


Thanks indeed for padding my wallet.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 16, 2021)

Let’s hope it’s an obtunded, vomiting 450 pounder with no neck and limited mouth mobility, just to keep those airways skills sharp.

Man. That’s just mean. Sorry. Have a good weekend.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 16, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Let’s hope it’s an obtunded, vomiting 450 pounder with no neck and limited mouth mobility, just to keep those airways skills sharp.
> 
> Man. That’s just mean. Sorry. Have a good weekend.


Is this when yall would so that nasal intubation thing back in the day? 😂


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 16, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Let’s hope it’s an obtunded, vomiting 450 pounder with no neck and limited mouth mobility, just to keep those airways skills sharp.
> 
> Man. That’s just mean. Sorry. Have a good weekend.





StCEMT said:


> Is this when yall would so that nasal intubation thing back in the day? 😂


This is when I'd consider using a guidewire... back in the day.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 17, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> This is when I'd consider using a guidewire... back in the day.


The region my new protocols fall under actually has this listed. Not sure if anyone actually has the stuff, but its there.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 17, 2021)

Nasal back in the day? I’d still do it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 17, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> The region my new protocols fall under actually has this listed. Not sure if anyone actually has the stuff, but its there.


That when you go to home depot and just buy  some wire that you can slide in an 18ga iv 😅


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 17, 2021)

Since I know they won't read this and learn from it, just wanted to thank all the spammers who join and with their very first post dig up a years old thread to post a link in it.  Makes my job much easier.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 17, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> That when you go to home depot and just buy some wire that you can slide in an 18ga iv 😅


You can do anything you want on your last day.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 17, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> You can do anything you want on your last day.


I have a list. 😬


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 17, 2021)

Doing our son’s last minute birthday party today. Nothing too crazy, obvi. Should be fun.

Oh, and I managed to get that late call. And no, it wasn’t a morbidly obese airway dump. Easy money.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 17, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Oh, and I managed to get that late call. And no, it wasn’t a morbidly obese airway dump. Easy money.



The best part of HEMS is weight/size limitations.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 17, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> The best part of HEMS is weight/size limitations.


Not if you do ground runs.

If we can’t fly it in our airframe we will check with the other local bases. If they also can’t take it we will check with our fixed wing assets. If they can’t take it then it is a ground run for us. Same for weather here.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 17, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Not if you do ground runs.
> 
> If we can’t fly it in our airframe we will check with the other local bases. If they also can’t take it we will check with our fixed wing assets. If they can’t take it then it is a ground run for us. Same for weather here.


That sucks. We rarely do that, when we do it's as a courtesy and it's usually ECMO.


----------



## Fezman92 (Apr 17, 2021)

So yesterday we were stuck in traffic for an hour and someone rear ended us. Nothing major luckily and we weren’t transporting. Only got home an hour late. 

Edit: forgot about the 10 year old we transported for an hour who loved my homemade Star Wars mask (I have a few homemade cotton masks to go over my N95) so we talked about Star Wars.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 17, 2021)

Camping for the weekend. Jack & coke in hand, fire in the fire pit... work phone off, making me unreachable til Tuesday.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 17, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Jack & coke in hand.


Glad to see you packed the essentials.  🍺


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 17, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Glad to see you packed the essentials.  🍺



I’m no amateur.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 17, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Doing our son’s last minute birthday party today. Nothing too crazy, obvi. Should be fun.
> 
> Oh, and I managed to get that late call. And no, it wasn’t a morbidly obese airway dump. Easy money.


Dispatcher hung up on me...


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 18, 2021)

Fk I think I just lost my Fitbit on a call. We had two back to back too 

A CPR case, and as soon as we cleared that got called to clean up oil spill at an auto accident site 

And this was all midnight to 1am, 0130, and I def had it when I went to bed too


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 18, 2021)

Got a new addition to the family this week.


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## E tank (Apr 18, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Got a new addition to the family this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


English Pointer?


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 18, 2021)

E tank said:


> English Pointer?


German Shorthair Pointer


----------



## E tank (Apr 19, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> German Shorthair Pointer


Ah...the black on white threw me off. Shoulda known from the docked tail....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 19, 2021)

All this talk of dogs has gotten me thinking that I want to get a dog.  Given that I am on a semi-truck, I've got a few restrictions.  Size and shedding being foremost.  After raising Doberman's for years, I'm thinking that a German Pinscher would be a good choice.  Anybody know of any good breeders that aren't puppy mills?


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 19, 2021)

E tank said:


> Ah...the black on white threw me off. Shoulda known from the docked tail....


It's not docked, picture just makes it seem so.

Black and white is pretty common, and is actually the dominant trait. For whatever reason in the US black and white is a DQ in shows so Liver and white is more common to see. 

I care more about instinct than color and he is a rescue anyway.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 19, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> All this talk of dogs has gotten me thinking that I want to get a dog. Given that I am on a semi-truck, I've got a few restrictions. Size and shedding being foremost. After raising Doberman's for years, I'm thinking that a German Pinscher would be a good choice. Anybody know of any good breeders that aren't puppy mills?


Basset hound like Smokey and the Bandit


----------



## E tank (Apr 19, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> It's not docked, picture just makes it seem so.
> 
> Black and white is pretty common, and is actually the dominant trait. For whatever reason in the US black and white is a DQ in shows so Liver and white is more common to see.
> 
> I care more about instinct than color and he is a rescue anyway.


Interesting...I have a brown and liver...most guys I've seen in my neck of the woods hunt over this pattern. White is unusual here (PNW) IME


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 19, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Basset hound like Smokey and the Bandit


Nah..to cliche and besides, I like a dog that when some idiot approaches my truck they're greeted by fangs from the mouth to the tail.  Keeps the riff-raff away.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 19, 2021)

E tank said:


> Interesting...I have a brown and liver...most guys I've seen in my neck of the woods hunt over this pattern. White is unusual here (PNW) IME


Liver and Roan or liver and ticked seems to be what most guys hunt over that I've seen. I guess there is still a bit of stigma surrounding black and white or solids. I assume because most people pick a dog based off looks (which is fine). With hundreds of years of breeding GSP's to be the hunting machines they are, worrying about color seems silly to me, but liver and white are beautiful dogs, even the solids are pretty cool. 

Found this while looking stuff up the other day. 

"Black is dominant over Liver
Roan is dominant over White
Solid is dominant over Patched
Two livers cannot produce black
Two blacks can produce liver if one or both parents carry the liver gene"

I'm not a big upland hunter so we're going to work on antler sheds and maybe blood tracking. We would work on retrieving but I might dove hunt one day a year and it doesn't seem worth it unless he just takes to it.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 19, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Got a new addition to the family this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see why you’d be so happy to post a picture of a new leash...
🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 19, 2021)

Ooh. In other fun news, got my name on the wait list for a concept2 rower.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 19, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Ooh. In other fun news, got my name on the wait list for a concept2 rower.


I spent three years of my life on that thing.  Death to it.  Best workouts of my life... But death.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 19, 2021)

Finally they release at-home rapid COVID tests...they look to be reasonably efficacious.

Just ordered from WalMart - curious to try it out & maybe get a little extra comfort on the weeks I'm not occupationally tested.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 19, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Ooh. In other fun news, got my name on the wait list for a concept2 rower.


I just want enough space one day for a good squat rack and a full set up for Olympic lifts.


----------



## jgmedic (Apr 19, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> I just want enough space one day for a good squat rack and a full set up for Olympic lifts.


I finally got a cage and set of bumper plates, best money I've spent in a long time.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 20, 2021)

Wellp, it's that time of the year. City&County of Honolulu wants $465 from me in exchange for the privilege of driving on their roads for another year... 

(and because its an odd numbered year, I also get to pay for a mandated Safefy Check as well to be able to renew..


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 20, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Wellp, it's that time of the year. City&County of Honolulu wants $465 from me in exchange for the privilege of driving on their roads for another year...
> 
> (and because its an odd numbered year, I also get to pay for a mandated Safefy Check as well to be able to renew..


Having seen the island junkers around there, it's obvious the "safety" check really means give us a check.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 20, 2021)

My teaching assistant is helping me get ready for yet another remote class...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 20, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> My teaching assistant is helping me get ready for yet another remote class...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen that look.  It's the "How many treats for a positive class review?" look.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 21, 2021)

Working the pm overnight OT at a multi company station, there's just something cathartic about hearing the tones go off in the middle of the night, but being able to roll back over because they're for the Quint not my Engine 😆


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 21, 2021)

I know that feeling.  You go to sleep knowing that you are first or second up, and the tones go off for the other station.  I dunno for sure, but I think I just roll over and fall asleep again with* a smile on my face*.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 21, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Working the pm overnight OT at a multi company station, there's just something cathartic about hearing the tones go off in the middle of the night, but being able to roll back over because they're for the Quint not my Engine 😆



That’s how it was at my old station. Except it was always me getting up. I never got to do the coveted rollover.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 21, 2021)

Thats why I try to go to sleep around 2100 at work, especially if I'm up next. At least doing that still gives me a good amount of sleep even if I wake up. My partner is usually earlier and has regularly gotten 6+ of sleep before our middle of the night call.


----------



## jgmedic (Apr 22, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Working the pm overnight OT at a multi company station, there's just something cathartic about hearing the tones go off in the middle of the night, but being able to roll back over because they're for the Quint not my Engine 😆


Second only to clearing the scene in the engine and waving to the box as they leave for the hospital and I go back to the station.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Fezman92 (Apr 23, 2021)

Signed up for  PHTLS and TECC classes later this year.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 23, 2021)

Enjoy...the CE.


----------



## Fezman92 (Apr 23, 2021)

Start my second shot at the 911 job in two weeks. Hope they sign off this time. They’re always in need of people to do 911 since people call out every day.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 23, 2021)

Was tooling around another forum site and the topic of Astronauts came up (specifically requirements and qualifications to get in), so of course I'm doing just a bit of daydreaming about that old childhood goal/dream and so I look it up.

The base requirements, while lofty, aren't exactly insurmountable (they want things like a Masters Degree in a relevant STEM field... I don't even have an Associates yet lol), 1,000 hours pilot in command experience, well maybe if I ever actually manage to get into Army Natl Guard Warrant Officer Flight Training... yadda yadda yadda

OK, beyond the application requirements, looking at one of the most recent classes of Astronauts actually selected. 11 People. Out of over 18,000 applicants, Eleven got selected.

One of whom was a Navy SEAL who became a Physician (not with an MD or DO, but a Doctorate) and is now an Astronaut. And he's not even the only Physician. Another guy who was an Army Blackhawk pilot, was a Surgeon for a Special Forces Group....

*looks over at the pizza I just ordered to enjoy while watching The Falcon and The Winter Soldier* totally gonna be me one of these days  😅  😅  😅


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 23, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Was tooling around another forum site and the topic of Astronauts came up (specifically requirements and qualifications to get in), so of course I'm doing just a bit of daydreaming about that old childhood goal/dream and so I look it up.
> 
> The base requirements, while lofty, aren't exactly insurmountable (they want things like a Masters Degree in a relevant STEM field... I don't even have an Associates yet lol), 1,000 hours pilot in command experience, well maybe if I ever actually manage to get into Army Natl Guard Warrant Officer Flight Training... yadda yadda yadda
> 
> ...


Still miss that Boston's Northend Pizza


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 24, 2021)

The boredom is really starting to set in. I have good pay and an awesome schedule (aside from waking up at 0430), but damn...I am starting to miss getting to do medic things.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 24, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> The boredom is really starting to set in. I have good pay and an awesome schedule (aside from waking up at 0430), but damn...I am starting to miss getting to do medic things.


I believe this is where age and experience really begin to interject.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 24, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I believe this is where age and experience really begin to interject.


This is why I still work a per diem medic shift. It’s enough to remind me why I love being a medic...and enough to remind me that I don’t want to be on the street more than a couple of times a month.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 24, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I believe this is where age and experience really begin to interject.


Probably. But despite my complaints with the clinical department and how some things were done, I did enjoy the work on an individual level. I got a lot of satisfaction from stuff like how many people I got directed to a rehab program in the last 12 months etc. Trade offs to both, which isn't a surprise.


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 24, 2021)

Time for my yearly adventure of loading up the horse and heading to Texas.


----------



## Fezman92 (Apr 24, 2021)

Well I get to be in this truck today. Such a weird floor.


----------



## Fezman92 (Apr 24, 2021)

I hate this ambulance. Rear AC still doesn’t work, the radio only works if you hit a speed bump, I have to sit on 4 sheets and have the binder and my jacket behind my back in order for me to see over the steering wheel and reach the pedals. Also is 252,370 miles a lot for an ambulance?


----------



## Seirende (Apr 24, 2021)

Well I had been considering the (almost) car-free lifestyle for a while and now my car broke down and absent the funds to address that issue, guess it's bicycling, walking, and bumming rides for now. I'm actually not unhappy about this as I love bicycling, but haven't ridden in ages, so this is the push I need to get back in the saddle. Couldn't have happened at a nicer time of year, either.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 24, 2021)

Are you driving a Big Wheel or a rig..?







🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 26, 2021)

Another successfully passed TB PPD test.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 26, 2021)

5am wake-up for a "head on" collision. Cars were about 300 feet apart significant damage to both vehicles, drivers self extricated. Speeds were around 65-70 MPH. One AMA'd and the other went by ground C/O dizziness. Pretty incredible how a couple years ago this would/ should be a different story. Count your lucky stars for that one I guess.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 26, 2021)

Haha wow, we were responding to a call, and my hat flew out the window of the Engine! 😱😱. Get to the call, treat the patient, go to ER, and clear the scene... we drive back to where it blew put, and sure enough, there it is! Sitting in the road! Right in front of the hydrant too lol. Could probably use a trip through the washing machine but not bad overall lol What are the odds?!


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 26, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> 5am wake-up for a "head on" collision. Cars were about 300 feet apart significant damage to both vehicles, drivers self extricated. Speeds were around 65-70 MPH. One AMA'd and the other went by ground C/O dizziness. Pretty incredible how a couple years ago this would/ should be a different story. Count your lucky stars for that one I guess.


These cars are too safe! I want to watch fire cut off some roofs!
(Had a similar call this past weekend - 70 mph into a rollover, self extricated through the sunroof, C/O shoulder pain.)


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 27, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> These cars are too safe! I want to watch fire cut off some roofs!
> (Had a similar call this past weekend - 70 mph into a rollover, self extricated through the sunroof, C/O shoulder pain.)



I can’t tell you the last time I cut a car.


----------



## Fezman92 (Apr 27, 2021)

What can’t the jaws of life cut through?


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 27, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> What can’t the jaws of life cut through?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 27, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


>


I'm sure they could cut through it...given a millennia or two


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 27, 2021)

I’m SURE there’s a spot, somewhere...that they can hook the jaws into that will destroy it...


----------



## Tigger (Apr 27, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> What can’t the jaws of life cut through?


Boron reinforcements used in posts and other components can damage older tools. Improper technique (letting the tool roll a lot) can damage all tools.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 27, 2021)

I have a lasagne in the oven, a salad made, wine ready... I need to pamper my wife a bit. She had a rough day.

I, on the other hand, worked at home and didn't put pants on until I went for my second cup of coffee at 10am


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 27, 2021)

A 3/4 ton diesel sure tows 5000lbs of gravel behind it nice.


----------



## jgmedic (Apr 27, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Boron reinforcements used in posts and other components can damage older tools. Improper technique (letting the tool roll a lot) can damage all tools.


A lot of older tools cant cut through the construction Subaru and few other manufacturers started using a while back. There's a great article in FH mag about it circa like 2006.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 27, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> A 3/4 ton diesel sure tows 5000lbs of gravel behind it nice.


Shhhhhhhh....First Rule....bury quietly....no bragging....


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 27, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Shhhhhhhh....First Rule....bury quietly....no bragging....



I have a giant *** pile of DG in my backyard. I don't think I'll be bragging about spreading rock for the next 3 days.


----------



## Fezman92 (Apr 27, 2021)

So if one of those old 1950s-1960s unibody stainless steel cars gets into an accident, you would be able to cut through them?


----------



## Aprz (Apr 28, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> Another successfully passed TB PPD test.


What a coincidence. I did a chest x ray today because of this. I tested positive via PPD and quantiferon gold test like 5-6 years ago and just do the chest x ray whenever my employer asks for it. Cause of the new job, I did another one today.


----------



## Fezman92 (Apr 28, 2021)

So I'm working on my Emergency Response Team go kit. It says that I need a compass. For those who have done ERT, how often would I need the compass?


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 28, 2021)

Never.


----------



## Fezman92 (Apr 28, 2021)

I assume that also applies to the sleeping bag and batter powered radio?


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 29, 2021)

No. Those are needed.


----------



## Fezman92 (Apr 29, 2021)

Ok. Wonder if I'm ever going to be deployed this year.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 29, 2021)

What type of ERT is it?


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 29, 2021)

Well then, when the Medic hooks up the 4 lead, and before even the 12 is put on, immediately goes and grabs the pads out of the monitor instead... 😳


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 29, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Well then, when the Medic hooks up the 4 lead, and before even the 12 is put on, immediately goes and grabs the pads out of the monitor instead... 😳


----------



## Fezman92 (Apr 29, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> What type of ERT is it?


AMR/FEMA


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 29, 2021)

Then AMR guys are the ones to ask. A compass is just a waste of money.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 29, 2021)

Well my backyard is done. Stand back and appreciate it only to walk to the front yard to notice that the main line for my drip lines is leaking. I have a geyser in my front yard. Homeownership. Its awesome.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 29, 2021)

Was thinking about cutting the grass. 
Look out the window... pouring.

Oh well. I'll get to it eventually.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 29, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Was thinking about cutting the grass.
> Look out the window... pouring.
> 
> Oh well. I'll get to it eventually.


I keep telling the girlfriend she needs to get a couple of pigs for this.  They either eat or destroy the grass and have the added benefit of bacon.  Then again, she's got 900 acres or so of land.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 29, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> I keep telling the girlfriend she needs to get a couple of pigs for this.  They either eat or destroy the grass and have the added benefit of bacon.  Then again, she's got 900 acres or so of land.



maybe goats. I could make cute goat YouTube videos too.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 29, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Well then, when the Medic hooks up the 4 lead, and before even the 12 is put on, immediately goes and grabs the pads out of the monitor instead... 😳





StCEMT said:


> View attachment 5277


Yup, pretty much.

NOT the actual 12 lead, but the 4 lead on the monitor was showing pretty much this:





(The middle one) even us non Medic, BLS only firemen were like "Yeah no, don't like that..." and immediately after the medic started applying pads was like "Hey can one of you go grab my red drug bag from the rig?"

Call came in as unconscious at a industrial site like 0530, 30-40 something year old male, conscious but extremely lethargic, cool pale diapharetic, complaining of sudden onset 8/10 chest pain, only prior history was hypertension, doesn't take any meds, no allergies...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 29, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> maybe goats. I could make cute goat YouTube videos too.


Goat life is often thought of as a nomadic life


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 29, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Yup, pretty much.
> 
> NOT the actual 12 lead, but the 4 lead on the monitor was showing pretty much this:
> View attachment 5278
> ...


That guy would immediately get a taste of Edison’s Medicine. 
Cardiovert first, apologize after.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 29, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> That guy would immediately get a taste of Edison’s Medicine.
> Cardiovert first, apologize after.


You have to apologize?  My last unmedicated cardioversion thanked me after I zapped them.

In all fairness they did say duck with an f and then thanked me.  Honestly the thank you I was never expecting 🤣


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 30, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> You have to apologize?  My last unmedicated cardioversion thanked me after I zapped them.
> 
> In all fairness they did say duck with an f and then thanked me.  Honestly the thank you I was never expecting 🤣



Mine was more of a oof followed with a what the **** immediately followed by I feel better. Such a range of emotion in such a short time.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 30, 2021)

Last time I cardioverted an alert guy, he called me something the rhymes with “other trucker”.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 30, 2021)

Last time I was involved in a cardioversion, they said....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 30, 2021)

I bought a Mavic Mini drone and it’s about the coolest thing ever.

I’m stepping up my video production game and this thing is the balls.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 30, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I bought a Mavic Mini drone and it’s about the coolest thing ever.
> 
> I’m stepping up my video production game and this thing is the balls.


How do the goats like it?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 30, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I bought a Mavic Mini drone and it’s about the coolest thing ever.
> 
> I’m stepping up my video production game and this thing is the balls.


Just make sure you get your FAA part 107 license since you will be making money off of it. There has been a decent amount of people of YouTube getting heavy fines for not having it.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 1, 2021)

So yesterday I had an interesting transport. 12 year old female. Had a spider bite, gets a rash. Was given medication for it (forget the name). Out of nowhere her platelet count drops to 5. Apart from the platelet count, everything else was fine. Hardest part of the entire thing was finding the correct entrance at the DuPont (hospital we took her to).


----------



## E tank (May 1, 2021)

When I did these awake, I said I'd count to 3 and cv on 2...


Fezman92 said:


> Out of nowhere her platelet count drops to 5. Apart from the platelet count, everything else was fine.


Other than that, Mrs. Lincoln, how did you like the play?


----------



## Fezman92 (May 1, 2021)

E tank said:


> Other than that, Mrs. Lincoln, how did you like the play?


Oh it was great. By the way I remembered the meds, she was given  dexamethasone. Wish I could find out what caused the platelet problem. Quite fascinating. Also wondering why DuPont had armed security.


----------



## CCCSD (May 1, 2021)

Why not?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 1, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Just make sure you get your FAA part 107 license since you will be making money off of it. There has been a decent amount of people of YouTube getting heavy fines for not having it.


Good point.


----------



## E tank (May 1, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Oh it was great. By the way I remembered the meds, she was given  dexamethasone. Wish I could find out what caused the platelet problem. Quite fascinating. Also wondering why DuPont had armed security.


You say (in another thread) that you're from PA...some spider bites, ie, Brown Recluse, are uncommon there but are known to cause immune mediated coagulopathy. Similar issues with gawd-awful rattle snake (and I'd assume other nasty venomous snake bites). 

 I realize this is out of your scope but I doubt that the only blood clotting problem in your patient was the platelet count. A whack of steroid like Decadron would make sense in that setting.

 Your stated region of operation doesn't make sense tho....do you know what kind of spider it was? Or if it was even a spider? More to the story?


----------



## Fezman92 (May 1, 2021)

E tank said:


> You say (in another thread) that you're from PA...some spider bites, ie, Brown Recluse, are uncommon there but are known to cause immune mediated coagulopathy. Similar issues with gawd-awful rattle snake (and I'd assume other nasty venomous snake bites).
> 
> I realize this is out of your scope but I doubt that the only blood clotting problem in your patient was the platelet count. A whack of steroid like Decadron would make sense in that setting.
> 
> Your stated region of operation doesn't make sense tho....do you know what kind of spider it was? Or if it was even a spider? More to the story?


No idea what kind of spider. Nurse said spider bite was the start of it all. Also none of the other hospitals I’ve been to have had armed guards.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 2, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> No idea what kind of spider. Nurse said spider bite was the start of it all. Also none of the other hospitals I’ve been to have had armed guards.


Black Widow spiders are native to PA and envenomation of a kid or immune compromised person are known to cause thrombocytopenia, along with lots of other badness. We also have brown recluse spiders here, but not very common. 

And I don’t remember AI having armed guards, but lots of hospitals have armed security.


----------



## E tank (May 2, 2021)

Are spiders armed in PA? They have legs here...


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 2, 2021)

E tank said:


> Are spiders armed in PA? They have legs here...



the OP was asking about the hospital having armed security. I replied that I didn’t recall seeing armed security at AI DuPont children’s hospital. (The hospital is frequently referred to as AI) 

although, I have seen some big assed Wolf spiders and I wouldn’t be surprised if they were armed.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 2, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> the OP was asking about the hospital having armed security. I replied that I didn’t recall seeing armed security at AI DuPont children’s hospital. (The hospital is frequently referred to as AI)
> 
> although, I have seen some big assed Wolf spiders and I wouldn’t be surprised if they were armed.


We have huge nasty looking wolf spiders in my part of NC. My house is surrounded by woods on three sides and it isn't uncommon to see them on my patio or porch or driveway or garage floor. They aren't harmful to people and have never given us problems, so aside from spraying outside the house for bugs a couple times a year, I usually just let them be when I see them.

We also have the occasional copperhead in the yard and I'm less tolerant of those.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 2, 2021)

Split and stacked 2 cords of wood. 

I don't think I'll move for 3 days.

No black widows or brown recluse spiders encountered in the wood pile.


----------



## Seirende (May 2, 2021)

My roommate has two betta fish in vases, such are like a fifth or less of the proper size. Well my SIL used to keep bettas and she sent over five gallon tanks that she says are the the right size for one betta each and a handful of supplies as well. I'm excited to finally get these fish a proper living environment.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 3, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> And I don’t remember AI having armed guards, but lots of hospitals have armed security.


Really? I’ve never seen hospitals with armed security apart from AI. Unless you count the guards at NIH.


----------



## Jim37F (May 4, 2021)

EMS must be doing new hire training. We were at a call, a fairly legit flash PE, and 4 of them jumped put of the ambulance (Medic, EMT, Medic Trainee, and EMT trainee). I can only imagine some of our crews are running 3 FF on their engines, and then the ambulance shows up with more peeps than they got!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 4, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> EMS must be doing new hire training. We were at a call, a fairly legit flash PE, and 4 of them jumped put of the ambulance (Medic, EMT, Medic Trainee, and EMT trainee). I can only imagine some of our crews are running 3 FF on their engines, and then the ambulance shows up with more peeps than they got!



That's over the top. Never more than one new person on a crew.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 4, 2021)

Just finished my first day of my 911 training. Last call was a STEMI.


----------



## Aprz (May 4, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Just finished my first day of my 911 training. Last call was a STEMI.


Would be cooler if we got to see the 12-lead of the STEMI.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 4, 2021)

Wish I would've bought more meme crypto now that I'm up 700%


----------



## CCCSD (May 4, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> EMS must be doing new hire training. We were at a call, a fairly legit flash PE, and 4 of them jumped put of the ambulance (Medic, EMT, Medic Trainee, and EMT trainee). I can only imagine some of our crews are running 3 FF on their engines, and then the ambulance shows up with more peeps than they got!


So nobody really learns a thing then...


----------



## StCEMT (May 4, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Wish I would've bought more meme crypto now that I'm up 700%


I had 31,000+ doge a year ago and would have made $12k if I still had it.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 4, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> I had 31,000+ doge a year ago and would have made $12k if I still had it.


Good lord. I only recently got into it to learn. Have something like 600 coins. But I have 0$ of my own money in that. 

All my money goes to Ethereum


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 4, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> I had 31,000+ doge a year ago and would have made $12k if I still had it.


how do you get your money out 

**not looking to start debate** just wanted to get a legitimate answer lol


----------



## Fezman92 (May 4, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Would be cooler if we got to see the 12-lead of the STEMI.


I wanted a copy of the 12 lead but I didn’t have time after the call.


----------



## StCEMT (May 4, 2021)

NysEms2117 said:


> how do you get your money out
> 
> **not looking to start debate** just wanted to get a legitimate answer lol


What do you mean? I just buy/sell crypto on robinhood like I do any other stock.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 4, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> EMS must be doing new hire training. We were at a call, a fairly legit flash PE, and 4 of them jumped put of the ambulance (Medic, EMT, Medic Trainee, and EMT trainee). I can only imagine some of our crews are running 3 FF on their engines, and then the ambulance shows up with more peeps than they got!



Gotta love the clown car staffing model


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 4, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> What do you mean? I just buy/sell crypto on robinhood like I do any other stock.


well crypto relies on you owning the key for the encryption. if it's on robinhood or [insert vendor here], then they own the crypto since it's their key. 

I wish I knew a way to get money out after owning crypto currency


----------



## GMCmedic (May 4, 2021)

NysEms2117 said:


> well crypto relies on you owning the key for the encryption. if it's on robinhood or [insert vendor here], then they own the crypto since it's their key.
> 
> I wish I knew a way to get money out after owning crypto currency



I'm not 100% on what you're saying, but you literally trade it like any other stock, or you can transfer it to a digital wallet (in which case the wallet software generates a key)


----------



## EpiEMS (May 4, 2021)

NysEms2117 said:


> well crypto relies on you owning the key for the encryption. if it's on robinhood or [insert vendor here], then they own the crypto since it's their key.


I'm not so sure - where did you find that?


----------



## Fezman92 (May 5, 2021)

What's a good flashlight to get for work?


----------



## Aprz (May 5, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I wanted a copy of the 12 lead but I didn’t have time after the call.


If you work on the same rig/monitor, you just hit the option button on the lifepak, go to archive, it'll alert you that you're leaving (in case the monitor was actively being used to monitor the patient), then you just scroll to find the patient (much easier to find, if you inputted the patient's name otherwise you gotta know date and time), select 12-lead, and print. I don't know how long it stays on the Lifepak for. Like a week? If you are able to do it, make sure it does not reveal protected health info like their name. This guy kinda talks about it in his video here. Our clinical education might do this to review a call, to see if we falsified a report/edited vitals. We also do it after calls, if the monitor was accidentally turned off before transmit or document vital signs (if the bluetooth/wifi fails).

I am sure that is obvious to you, but just making sure cause I've seen people in EKG groups get lazy and forget (or they are from a foreign country, but the group follows US standards with HIPAA so the mods get mad anyways).

For future cases, if you don't have enough time after the call, want to share it, and if it doesn't get you in trouble/break policy. Some companies have rules stricter than HIPAA and don't want you to share anything at all so  be careful.


----------



## CALEMT (May 5, 2021)

For all the nerds out there...


----------



## Jim37F (May 5, 2021)

But if you party too hard today... that'll make tomorrow the Revenge of the Sixth... 😎


----------



## Jim37F (May 5, 2021)

So today is the 159th anniversary of the 1862 Battle of Puebla where the smaller Mexican army defeated a larger French colonial force. Apparently it wasn't _the_ decisive battle, but was an important morale boosting victory.

And because we turned into a convenient excuse to drink, Cinco de Mayo is a much more recognized holiday in the US than in Mexico itself lol

And yes, I had to look all that up.

Apparently the early 1860s were a big deal in North America, we had our Civil War, the Mexicans were fighting the French at the same time, I can only imagine the Canadians were even more looking south going "Nope" lol


----------



## CCCSD (May 5, 2021)

Yep. It’s ALL about drinking, not anything historical.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 5, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Apparently the early 1860s were a big deal in North America


The Canadians were busy trying to figure out how to confederate, too...1867. They were awfully worried about the U.S. threat.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 5, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I'm not 100% on what you're saying, but you literally trade it like any other stock, or you can transfer it to a digital wallet (in which case the wallet software generates a key)


so the main purpose of crypto currency is blockchain- which is basically relying on one another to validate and regulate (getting rid of the treasury etc.).. This is a wickedly simple and boiled down definition so it's not 1000% accurate, but merit remains. That validation is done through cryptography (how confidentiality via computers/networks work), which is further provided through keys 



EpiEMS said:


> I'm not so sure - where did you find that?


so the same link applies thats listed above^^. While i don't advocate for any "platform" to do cryptocurrency on here is another comparison (a very quick google). So the main premise is having a platform manage keys for you is bad. Having the ability to have it be YOUR key, is the biggest part. See following excerpt from article "_After making your purchase, withdrawing your tokens to a more secure hardware wallet is simple. While the usual advice from crypto veterans is never leaving your coins on an exchange"_

The overall merit is secure storage of cryptocurrency is the biggest thing. While Robinhood has certainly had its.... trials and tribulations, bottom line is since cryptocurrency isn't regulated theoretically any shop that you use to trade cryptocurrency on could just close up shop and take it with them. Or illustrate they got "hacked" to cash in some cryptocurrencies. 

didn't mean to stir the pot was just curious on current platforms now-a-days lol. My bad yall


----------



## Fezman92 (May 5, 2021)

I plan to get back to reading my EKG book so I can understand the EKGs better when the medics hook them up.


----------



## CCCSD (May 5, 2021)

Flat bad.
Wavy can be bad.
 pqrst good...usually.

You owe me $50.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 5, 2021)

I got it for $30.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 5, 2021)

If it looks like this, 
mmmmmmmmmmm

shock it. 

If it looks like this,
____/\_______/\_______

pace it.

if it looks like this,
_____________________

MFB. (Measure for box)


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 5, 2021)

Oh, and if it looks like this,
- - - - - - - -

the leads aren’t connected.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 5, 2021)

The one I saw looked a bit like this. If I get anymore cardiac calls tonight or in two weeks I’ll do my best to get a copy of the EKG.


----------



## CCCSD (May 5, 2021)

Flip it over. NSR.
There you go.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 5, 2021)

Almost halfway (ok more like a quarter) done this shift and nothing. It’s hard to get cleared when I don’t have any patients to treat.


----------



## Aprz (May 6, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Almost halfway (ok more like a quarter) done this shift and nothing. It’s hard to get cleared when I don’t have any patients to treat.


I felt like everytime I got a trainee or ride along, it would suddenly get a lot slower and the calls would get a lot lamer, lol.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 6, 2021)

First time I was here doing 911 training, the 6 days or so i had, there were 5 calls total if that.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 6, 2021)

3 hours left and nothing. I’ve got my regular work schedule on top of this. I have to be at the main base in 11 hours for my usual 12 hour shift. I did this to myself though so I shouldn’t complain. I’m more annoyed that I haven’t done anything yet with this shift than anything else. I’m an albino cloud.


----------



## Jim37F (May 6, 2021)

The other night, EMS had a third rider Trainee (this time just the one lol). She told us later at the hospital she was on like her 6th shift and they wanted to extend because she hadn't worked a cardiac arrest yet. Well... guess why we were chatting at the hospital? Status post code.... not just any code but what the Medic was calling the worst Megacode she had had in forever....

It's hard to describe, other than the guys heart rhythm could not decide to stay in any single rhythm for more than a couple minutes... including Asystole. He was jumping from flatline in and out of PEA and even V-Fib. He got shocked at least a half dozen times, would convert, and be back in Fib shortly thereafter... but a few times had an extremely Brady rhythm that we could feel a pulse, and they started to try and pace, but couldn't capture and he'd go back to V Fib again... eventually we transported, still working on him.

The whole time his EtCO2 was in the 40s to 50s, even started to kind of breath a little, but more like agonal gasps, but with the ET tube in, he was sucking in enough air by himself to collapse the BVM. Initial intubation they found so much fluid in his airway they think it was basically a crash Pulmonary Embolism (he had eye surgery like a day or so earlier as well).

The medics told us they essentially ran out of their whole ACLS stock on scene (and there must've been a mile worth of monitor print out...) 

So yeah, be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Fezman92 (May 6, 2021)

As long as I’m able to get some PT assessments done, I’m happy.


----------



## jgmedic (May 6, 2021)

Seriously considering leaving FD in CA for Wilco if I make it through the rest of the process. Passed written and skills, interview next week!


----------



## Fezman92 (May 6, 2021)

Last call of the day was a cardiac arrest. Get there and PD was doing compressions. She was grey and extremities were cold. Was told to still hook up AED and do commissions until medics arrived to call. Medics show up and call it. About to head in for my usual shift after three hours of sleep.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 6, 2021)

Have I ever mentioned how much I hate the van style ambulances at work? I have to sit on the edge of the drivers seat to reach the pedals and even then I can just barely reach them.


----------



## CCCSD (May 6, 2021)

Use wooden blocks strapped to the pedals.


----------



## CALEMT (May 6, 2021)

Is this what my life has become? Excitement over the new plants in my garden and my new apple trees.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 6, 2021)

Apples are great.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 7, 2021)

What’s a good pulse ox reader? The ones at work are crap.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 7, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> What’s a good pulse ox reader? The ones at work are crap.


One that works


----------



## Fezman92 (May 7, 2021)

Any specific company?


----------



## EpiEMS (May 7, 2021)

Nonin or Masimo, I thought, were the standard. Pricey though!


----------



## Fezman92 (May 8, 2021)

This is what we use at work.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 8, 2021)

Back from hiatus. Finals next week. PHTLS too.


----------



## CCCSD (May 8, 2021)

If you buy your own, be ready to toss it in the trash after the first call.
Don't waste money.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 8, 2021)

So just stick with the cheap ones that work has. Got it.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 8, 2021)

This made me laugh way too much.


----------



## E tank (May 8, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> This is what we use at work.


That's one of those cheap finger clip sat thingys.


This is what you need. And its only $2100.00 not including finger probes...






Or you can take your finger thingy into the hospital, correlate it's number with the hospitals fancy machine and use that value for your paperwork.  Or just not check a sat and do the transfer.


----------



## StCEMT (May 8, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Back from hiatus. Finals next week. PHTLS too.


Focus on understanding the concepts and follow the algorithms they teach.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 8, 2021)

This amuses me.


----------



## CCCSD (May 8, 2021)




----------



## ffemt8978 (May 8, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> View attachment 5297


Gotta love XKCD


----------



## Seirende (May 8, 2021)

Tfw when you realize your roommate is gone for the night and you can turn the heat up and be nice and cozy. She likes the AC, I like the heat, we're an odd couple that way


----------



## Tigger (May 9, 2021)

Graduated fire academy, got 24 hours off, and am back to work riding backwards.

There’s an ambulance in the station that I’ll still spend lots of time on, lest anyone worry.


----------



## CALEMT (May 9, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Graduated fire academy, got 24 hours off, and am back to work riding backwards.
> 
> There’s an ambulance in the station that I’ll still spend lots of time on, lest anyone worry.



*obligatory welcome to the brotherhood, brüther* post.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 9, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Graduated fire academy, got 24 hours off, and am back to work riding backwards.
> 
> There’s an ambulance in the station that I’ll still spend lots of time on, lest anyone worry.



when do they issue you your F350, mustache and can of grizzly?


----------



## CCCSD (May 9, 2021)

And were you measured for your Barcalounger yet?


----------



## Tigger (May 9, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> when do they issue you your F350, mustache and can of grizzly?


I mean I got I have an F150 and a pretty sweet stache soooo...


----------



## Jim37F (May 9, 2021)




----------



## CCCSD (May 9, 2021)

I use his videos in my training classes...


----------



## jgmedic (May 9, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> when do they issue you your F350, mustache and can of grizzly?


Grizzly is for probation, you get your shield and Cope on day 366


----------



## CALEMT (May 9, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> Grizzly is for probation, you get your shield and Cope on day 366



Plus your assigned recliner.


----------



## Tigger (May 9, 2021)

Thankfully my paramedic probie year counts so I can still sit in the chair at night *phew.*


----------



## Jim37F (May 10, 2021)

Since we can't just sign up for OT, we have to bid in open OT shifts (because priority goes to guys on different shifts working their own truck, then their own station, then within the Battalion, so you have to bid because the further away from your regular home Station the more likely you can get bumped for the OT shift lol) and so even though I didn't necessarily want this much, I ended up with 36hrs worth of OT this 4 day. 

A 24hr shift (at our Bn HQ station) and a 12hr back at my regular station. Basically no 4 day, or sleep in days but hey, I'll take the paycheck that comes with it! Lols

Anyways, I'm at the HQ and the Chiefs Aid comes up to me and is like "Yeah, the other guy who put in the needs in the OT system messed up, what they really need at your station that 12 hr is a Captain not a FF1... but we have an opening here that day so just leave your stuff here and come back!" 

Like, OK, that's one way to work it out haha, I doubt I'd have bid on both shifts there, and I was half tempted to erase my other bids (the one that got the 24hr) because I knew I was virtually guaranteed to get that 12hr at my home station, now I'm kinda glad I didn't erase 'em, mightve ended up losing out on the OT entirely!


----------



## VentMonkey (May 10, 2021)

4 scenes on a 24, spread out just enough so it wasn’t a standup 24 hour shift, so that’s cool. 

All scenes means all my charts. I’m definitely glad to see a few days off.

Summer hasn’t even (officially) kicked off yet...


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 10, 2021)

I'm on my first home time in 11 months...taking a while to get used to sitting in a chair that isn't vibrating in time with the engine.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 10, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> 4 scenes on a 24, spread out just enough so it wasn’t a standup 24 hour shift, so that’s cool.
> 
> All scenes means all my charts. I’m definitely glad to see a few days off.
> 
> Summer hasn’t even (officially) kicked off yet...


So nurses do all the IFT charts and the medic does all the scene ones?


----------



## VentMonkey (May 10, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> So nurses do all the IFT charts and the medic does all the scene ones?


Yes. We can add and subtract things from each other’s PCR if needed, but typically this is how we’ll go about charting.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 10, 2021)

We're like 90/10 IFT to scene. I'd love that system, but as it stands, it's my turn for the middle of the night chart.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 10, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Yes. We can add and subtract things from each other’s PCR if needed, but typically this is how we’ll go about charting.


Ouch. That can suck if you have back to back calls


----------



## StCEMT (May 10, 2021)

Day one of my cardio focused block. Been a while. That sucked. 7 months until my elk hunt though, so there is time to remedy that.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 10, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Ouch. That can suck if you have back to back calls


It’s alright. I can knock most charts out rather fast. The nurses charting on the other hand seems rather laborious.


GMCmedic said:


> We're like 90/10 IFT to scene. I'd love that system, but as it stands, it's my turn for the middle of the night chart.


We’re about 70/30 scene to IFT. Or have been lately. Needless to say an occasional IFT doesn’t hurt my feels.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 11, 2021)

That time when you’re waiting at a red light and there’s a cop right behind you then you get to thinking— what did I forget to do?...

Ah ha! Gotta pay my vehicle registration. Thanks Johnny Law.


----------



## Jim37F (May 11, 2021)

Feel a *tiny* bit like a ping pong ball today.
So my overtime recall, that was originally at my home station but was changed to stay at the Bn HQ station? I show up, and as I'm walking in the door they're like "we actually need you to go up and work the next Station up the road" 

Oh OK, not a huge deal, start grabbing my gear (since I just left it there from the other day) and just before I head out they're like "Oh wait no, we need you to go to this other Station (back towards where I live)

So from supposed to work 20, to 41, to 16, now at station 30 (Engine and Quint and there's 6 of us total here instead of the usual 8-10 haha), but the guys who are out at a class are supposed to be coming back later this afternoon so they may just have me go back to my home station again lol


----------



## Jim37F (May 11, 2021)

Well no ping pong back to my home station, but I did bounce on over from the Engine to the Quint when those guys came back lol


----------



## GMCmedic (May 12, 2021)

I'm driving a 20 foot pipe underneath my asphalt drive for an underground dog fence.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 12, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'm on my first home time in 11 months...taking a while to get used to sitting in a chair that isn't vibrating in time with the engine.


First home time?


----------



## CCCSD (May 12, 2021)

Yeah. The psych hold expired...

🤣


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 12, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> First home time?


Yep. I pilot land barges on asphalt rivers for a living


----------



## Fezman92 (May 12, 2021)

Don't we all?


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 12, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Don't we all?


Everyone drives a 73foot, 80000lb truck and trailer?


----------



## GMCmedic (May 12, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I'm driving a 20 foot pipe underneath my asphalt drive for an underground dog fence.


Spent my whole day swinging a sledge and it didn't work.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 12, 2021)

Had a great meeting at work today. Vision planning is awesome. Having the opportunity to change things is so rewarding.


----------



## StCEMT (May 12, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Had a great meeting at work today. Vision planning is awesome. Having the opportunity to change things is so rewarding.


Agreed. While I haven't been mentally challenged by the new job in terms of patient care, I got the green light to put together some airway training after looking over some AirTraq videos. I was given free reign to put the info I brought up together and to go around the shifts when I had time. Not only that, we can get CE's for it apparently. Definitely loving that aspect of the new job.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 12, 2021)

when you get to the point where you’re not saying, “I wish we could do this...” and you’re saying, “I’m going to make this happen”. 

That’s when it gets really fun


----------



## DragonClaw (May 12, 2021)

I missed one of 3 tests for my Ops class. Had to make a 90 on the final to pass.  I scrolled through the questions I got wrong. I could get 7 wrong. I didn't count,  but the more I saw wrong,  the more anxious I was.   I felt my phone buzz in my pocket because the school's app updated my average. But I had to take the PHTLS test and couldn't check. 

I took about 20 minutes for 120 questions total. I've always been a fast test taker, but combined with coming up on 20 hours no sleep after working overnight and pretty buzzed (more like whacked out) with too much caffeine because I basically never drink it,  the second I finished the test, my heart went rapid. I didn't even want to take my pulse.

I was shaking I put up the laptop and cleared my table and handed in the PHTLS test.  My professor was already checking his phone and pc for something. I dunno .

Pulled out my phone out and fat fingered the keys to get the average and saw it.  *70*.

That's it.  I somehow passed. The prior week I sent over my professor's notes on homework and saw I got a question right,  but it was marked wrong.  He adjusted the question. I wonder if that was enough. 

I thought I was going to keel over I was so tense.

One more final tomorrow morning. Trauma.  Should be fine in that class. 

Gonna switch from a GP to a psychiatrist for my ADHD. 

Then we get less than a month off before summer classes start,  cardiology. I'm glad I found it so fascinating before,  as they're already asking us to get ahead if we want due to the depth of the material in such a short time.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 12, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Had a great meeting at work today. Vision planning is awesome. Having the opportunity to change things is so rewarding.



Such a great feeling. My primary job is all about this - it’s the best when change sticks!


----------



## Fezman92 (May 13, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Everyone drives a 73foot, 80000lb truck and trailer?


Emotionally possibly.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 13, 2021)

Down to 168# from 184#. New rower got delivered today. 

Should be a painfully fun experience.


----------



## StCEMT (May 14, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Down to 168# from 184#. New rower got delivered today.
> 
> Should be a painfully fun experience.


Thinking about adding rowing into the mix of daily cardio, but I sure do hate it.


----------



## Jim37F (May 14, 2021)

I didn't have any intention 9f napping last evening, all I know I was on the couch, I closed my eyes, next thing I know I'm the epitome of the "waking up going "What year is it?!?!" Meme", and it's 2 hours later, after 8 pm.....

So of course I can't get to sleep on normal time, so come 6 when my alarm is going off I'm very much zombie needs coffee mode this morning 😴😴😴


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 14, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Thinking about adding rowing into the mix of daily cardio, but I sure do hate it.


Death to the rowing machine.  I did competitive rowing in high school.  

And most people use them wrong.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 14, 2021)

Clock into work. Told that we’re going to be super busy so get our *** on the road. Do rig check. Main O2 is empty, gas tank almost empty, no gas card, missing supplies. Go to swap out O2, there’s no wrench for the tank. Get one from the garage and swap out the tank.  Fill up with gas and go back to base to return the gas card. Now we’re stuck in a turning lane waiting for oncoming traffic to let us make the turn. We started all of this an hour ago.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 14, 2021)

And go figure they still haven’t fixed the AC in the back. It’s always boiling in the back as well.


----------



## E tank (May 14, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Death to the rowing machine.  I did competitive rowing in high school.
> 
> And most people use them wrong.


I was a coxswain...had a sick sense of satisfaction to see the oarsmen barfing over the gunnels after a 2000 m sprint...that we lost....


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 14, 2021)

E tank said:


> I was a coxswain...had a sick sense of satisfaction to see the oarsmen barfing over the gunnels after a 2000 m sprint...that we lost....


I remember one race where a guy passed out the second they crossed the finish line.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 14, 2021)

Have I mentioned how much I despise the van style ambulances?


----------



## StCEMT (May 14, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Death to the rowing machine.  I did competitive rowing in high school.
> 
> And most people use them wrong.


Hi. I am most people (probably).

My goal is a long aerobic base build followed by some speed work. Trying to see a sub 7 minute mile on my run. Subsequently found that an easy bike pace does wonders for recovery when the legs are a bit sore in adding all this stuff.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 15, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Have I mentioned how much I despise the van style ambulances?



I’m curious, do you ever post anything except complaints?

if you’re like this at work, I’m sure you’re a total joy to spend a shift with.


----------



## Jim37F (May 15, 2021)

Well, the discussion about was a few weeks ago on here, but last night we cut apart a car for reals. Pretty sure that was the first time since Recruit Training I actually cut a real car 

(Some older Honda 4 door sedan, might even been a hatchback, stopped at the light, wife diving buckled up, husband sleeping off partying with the boys in the back seat, not buckled in... Jeep came up behind them, driver apparently should have been sleeping off his party but wasn't, and slammed full on into the Honda... 

Wife who was buckled, some bumps and bruises and otherwise physically fine, husband... doing a very good imitation of a contortionist on the floor in between rear bench and front seat, where his head was up under the front seat and body curled around in a way that made us wonder how the heck his neck wasn't straight snapped...)

Normally Auto Ex is a multi company assignment here, almost as much as a 1st alarm fire, 3 companies with a BC, but the call didn't come in as an Extrication, just a regular Auto Accident so it was just our Engine. Luckily we have the battery powered e-draulic tools, popped open the rear door, and patient was able to slide more or less straight out onto the backboard from there

Then of course after a few minutes of cutting and whatnot, came the cleanup as what seemed like every drop of oil and coolant and whatnot from both vehicles was now in the middle of the main intersection... took an hour, emptying out all the absorbent we had. And it was starting to rain on us.
And did I mention this whole shebang was 3am? Fun times lol 

But at least my Fitbit was convinced I had practically a full day's worth of steps and whatnot so yay haha


----------



## StCEMT (May 15, 2021)

Had to come work some part time hours to appreciate my new pace (and meet my requirements). Back again tomorrow for more. Having the last few months to slow down and decompress a bit has done wonders.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 16, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I’m curious, do you ever post anything except complaints?


I probably post some non complaints.


----------



## fm_emt (May 16, 2021)

so far this morning has been absolutely beautiful. a few lingering clouds, the sun is out, the high temp will only be about 78 F. 
What a gorgeous morning. I love days like this.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 16, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Hi. I am most people (probably).
> 
> My goal is a long aerobic base build followed by some speed work. Trying to see a sub 7 minute mile on my run. Subsequently found that an easy bike pace does wonders for recovery when the legs are a bit sore in adding all this stuff.


One of my fitness goals is also a 7 minute mile. I'm quite a ways from that. I have been doing a lot of treadmill work lately, and as much as most people hate the treadmill, I actually like it. I've also been doing some stuff with kettlebells. I want to start lifting again too, so I'm trying to figure out a way to balance frequent treadmill workouts with several times per week bodyweight / KB workouts and 1-2x per week full-body barbell sessions. Thinking about doing my treadmill workouts in the morning before work and then doing the rest in the evening 3-4 days per week. If anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears.

I used to have a C2 "E" model rower and I didn't use it much so I sold it during COVID last year. My wife has since gotten pretty into CrossFit and rowing is one of her favorite exercises, so she keeps giving me crap for selling it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 16, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> One of my fitness goals is also a 7 minute mile. I'm quite a ways from that. I have been doing a lot of treadmill work lately, and as much as most people hate the treadmill, I actually like it. I've also been doing some stuff with kettlebells. I want to start lifting again too, so I'm trying to figure out a way to balance frequent treadmill workouts with several times per week bodyweight / KB workouts and 1-2x per week full-body barbell sessions. Thinking about doing my treadmill workouts in the morning before work and then doing the rest in the evening 3-4 days per week. If anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears.
> 
> I used to have a C2 "E" model rower and I didn't use it much so I sold it during COVID last year. My wife has since gotten pretty into CrossFit and rowing is one of her favorite exercises, so she keeps giving me crap for selling it.


Tell her to do a 10k.  Then ask her how much fun it is.


----------



## Aprz (May 16, 2021)

I hate exercise.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 16, 2021)

This is my happy place.


----------



## Jim37F (May 16, 2021)

Well 2nd Watch saw our "up at 3 am till 0530" and had to raise us with "dispatched to a brush fire at 0030 and didn't get back to station until 0600" lol


----------



## Old Tracker (May 16, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> This is my happy place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy all the way until a spark jumps out on your foot.  You'll be dancing, but not exactly a happy dance.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 16, 2021)

Old Tracker said:


> Happy all the way until a spark jumps out on your foot.  You'll be dancing, but not exactly a happy dance.


I’ll take my chances


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 16, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Tell her to do a 10k.  Then ask her how much fun it is.


I won’t suggest that. She’s pretty smart and only a moron would row for 10k.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 16, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> I won’t suggest that. She’s pretty smart and only a moron would row for 10k.


Yeah I hated walking into the boat house and seeing a 10k as the workout before going out on the water.


----------



## StCEMT (May 17, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> One of my fitness goals is also a 7 minute mile. I'm quite a ways from that. I have been doing a lot of treadmill work lately, and as much as most people hate the treadmill, I actually like it. I've also been doing some stuff with kettlebells. I want to start lifting again too, so I'm trying to figure out a way to balance frequent treadmill workouts with several times per week bodyweight / KB workouts and 1-2x per week full-body barbell sessions. Thinking about doing my treadmill workouts in the morning before work and then doing the rest in the evening 3-4 days per week. If anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears.
> 
> I used to have a C2 "E" model rower and I didn't use it much so I sold it during COVID last year. My wife has since gotten pretty into CrossFit and rowing is one of her favorite exercises, so she keeps giving me crap for selling it.


Check out the tactical barbell books. There are 3 books that completely cover various styles of block periodization and how to layout plans for different goals and how to work them together to accomplish something. The format has done well for me this past year, I think I've added something like 65lbs to my deadlift in the last 2 blocks and I haven't been doing much of that lift.


----------



## StCEMT (May 17, 2021)

Duplicate


----------



## Emily Starton (May 17, 2021)

I learned to give not because I have many but because I know exactly how it feels to have nothing.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 17, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Check out the tactical barbell books. There are 3 books that completely cover various styles of block periodization and how to layout plans for different goals and how to work them together to accomplish something. The format has done well for me this past year, I think I've added something like 65lbs to my deadlift in the last 2 blocks and I haven't been doing much of that lift.


Good call, man. Bought the strength book on Kindle today and read almost the whole thing already. Looking forward to trying out the template. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## StCEMT (May 17, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> Good call, man. Bought the strength book on Kindle today and read almost the whole thing already. Looking forward to trying out the template. Thanks for the suggestion.


I did Operator I/A for my last strength block for 9 weeks or so because I know I can tolerate volume fairly well and it worked very well for me. There's a subreddit and website with a forum you can use should you wanna ask specific questions or something. There's a ton of good info in the books and on reddit. Get a few blocks in and you'll get a feel for how to set things up and tweak it to suit you.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 17, 2021)

I passed trauma,  now onto summer cardiology. 

I'm already getting started on the homework.


----------



## Jim37F (May 18, 2021)

Hey, nice! So even though our 600 square mile County has roughly 1 million people at any given time (residents plus tourists), our EMS has 19 ambulances staffed 24 hours a day, with 2 staffed 12 hours. Those two 12 hour units will both soon be upped to 24 hour staffing as well this summer.









						Honolulu EMS looking to expand operation hours at two busy communities
					

HONOLULU (KHON2) — Honolulu EMS is looking to expand hours of operation at two busy communities in Makiki and Ewa Beach. The city made the announcement on Monday, May 17 as Mayor Rick Blangia…




					www.khon2.com
				




Personally I think they could/should add at least a couple more units on top of that (we really should have at least 25 IMO)


----------



## DragonClaw (May 18, 2021)

Looking on info for alchohol rehab for a family member.

Does anyone know if these


Jim37F said:


> Hey, nice! So even though our 600 square mile County has roughly 1 million people at any given time (residents plus tourists), our EMS has 19 ambulances staffed 24 hours a day, with 2 staffed 12 hours. Those two 12 hour units will both soon be upped to 24 hour staffing as well this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How often do you hit level 0?


----------



## StCEMT (May 18, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Personally I think they could/should add at least a couple more units on top of that (we really should have at least 25 IMO)


This can be said for pretty much any urban agency unfortunately.


----------



## Jim37F (May 18, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> How often do you hit level 0?


That idk, but a casual look at the CAD at the moment shows 16 of the 21 units actively on calls at the moment. And that's not at all unusual to see either...

 They've also just recently instituted a new policy where Dispatch is supposed to inform companies when EMS has a greater than 30 min response time


----------



## Jim37F (May 19, 2021)

Well then. Responded to a medical clinic for a 95YOM unconscious patient. Meet the Doctor in the hallway outside the exam room, and he very calmly, matter of factly informs is that "Yeah, our patient just expired" 

Like what?? Expired? Like he's in cardiac arrest? Yup... but he has a DNR. A properly filled, signed and dated DNR, that they have a hard copy to give us, so yeah, cue an awkward several minutes of us just kinda standing there, waiting on EMS heh 🙃


----------



## Old Tracker (May 19, 2021)

Shoulda been waiting for the JP so you could bolt.  Nothing to do here, nothing to see, adios my friend.


----------



## StCEMT (May 19, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Well then. Responded to a medical clinic for a 95YOM unconscious patient. Meet the Doctor in the hallway outside the exam room, and he very calmly, matter of factly informs is that "Yeah, our patient just expired"
> 
> Like what?? Expired? Like he's in cardiac arrest? Yup... but he has a DNR. A properly filled, signed and dated DNR, that they have a hard copy to give us, so yeah, cue an awkward several minutes of us just kinda standing there, waiting on EMS heh 🙃


Just for us to pass that down the line to PD...


----------



## Jim37F (May 19, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Just for us to pass that down the line to PD...


Yeah it was funny, the Doc actually asked us "Sooo... what's the protocol here? Do the cops have to come, or the ME or what?" and we were just like "Um yeah, we have no real idea, that's EMS's lane, they can tell you who they need to call. Like if the patient died at home, there'd be cops... but at an actual medical facility, no idea..."


----------



## CCCSD (May 19, 2021)

Here it’s MD signed Death Cert?
Nothing foul. 
Funeral home. 
Next.


----------



## Jim37F (May 19, 2021)

That's pretty much my assumption, but outside the purview of our ops so idk. I do know that as soon as they showed up, the Medics cleared us, and before we got back to station we got dispatched to yet another call (and they had to call Fed Fire for an ambulance because City&County EMS didn't have an available unit for that one)


----------



## Aprz (May 20, 2021)

Anybody in San Bernadino? Any recommended places to see or eat?


----------



## pregnancywhine (May 20, 2021)

You have the power to say, "This is not how my story will end."


----------



## DragonClaw (May 20, 2021)

pregnancywhine said:


> You have the power to say, "This is not how my story will end."


We do until we don't


----------



## CALEMT (May 20, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Anybody in San Bernadino? Any recommended places to see or eat?



Yeah. Eat in Redlands or Yucaipa.


----------



## Aprz (May 20, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Yeah. Eat in Redlands or Yucaipa.


Any places you recommend there? I am staying for 2 nights.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 20, 2021)

Got my first EMS week bag. Water bottle, hard candies, lip balm, and a pen. Wasn’t working EMS week last year due to how my schedule was. Also getting my first EMS week t-shirt. Kind of whacker of me to be happy about all of this I know.


----------



## Rano Pano (May 20, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Anybody in San Bernadino? Any recommended places to see or eat?


Redlands is a beautiful city with lots of great food. I wish we could of afforded to stay there before choosing to leave CA.

Yelp it, but my recommendations are...

La Volata ( Italian & my personal favorite)
MU (Thai)
Gourmet Pizza
The State
Cope House
Olive Ave
Rock N Fondue
Olive and Citrus 

*** Some of these are more up scale places but all are very tasty ***


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 20, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Anybody in San Bernadino? Any recommended places to see or eat?


The AMC office is in the one nice part of town. When you aren’t at the office and not in your hotel, say out of the city unless you are looking for drugs, working girls, or wanna get shot/stabbed.

Loma Linda, Redlands, Rancho Cucamonga, Ontario, and Yucaipa are all good places to go. Unfortunately I don’t have much input into places to see or eat. If you are looking into spending money at nice shops, Victoria Gardens in Rancho is the place to go.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 20, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Got my first EMS week bag. Water bottle, hard candies, lip balm, and a pen. Wasn’t working EMS week last year due to how my schedule was. Also getting my first EMS week t-shirt. Kind of whacker of me to be happy about all of this I know.


A few more years and you'll be thankful every year that you're off during EMS week.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 20, 2021)

I got rid of a ton of that crap when I moved out of my office. I put it all on a table in the day room at the station and it was gone!


----------



## Fezman92 (May 20, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> A few more years and you'll be thankful every year that you're off during EMS week.


Why?


----------



## VentMonkey (May 20, 2021)

//shrugs// I still like free swag (bonus if it’s a t-shirt). Got fed breakfast burritos on Tuesday and Jersey Mike’s for lunch on Thursday this week. Oh, and a free tee.

I’m not complaining.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 20, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> The AMC office is in the one nice part of town. When you aren’t at the office and not in your hotel, say out of the city unless you are looking for drugs, working girls, or wanna get shot/stabbed.
> 
> Loma Linda, Redlands, Rancho Cucamonga, Ontario, and Yucaipa are all good places to go. Unfortunately I don’t have much input into places to see or eat. If you are looking into spending money at nice shops, Victoria Gardens in Rancho is the place to go.


Curious what all AM is doing for new hires at their regional offices now? It’s not indoc, is it?

Also, @Aprz basically hug the 10 corridor for, um, safety purposes as @DesertMedic66 mentioned re: SB City. 

I worked there for about a year as a paramedic, rough place to say the least. 

There was a bomb taco spot up the street from the SB Airport an old flight RN and I stumbled upon on our way back from a transfer, but ideally, I’d avoid Waterman. It gets “nicer” on the Tippecanoe side.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 20, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Jersey Mike’s for lunch on Thursday this week. Oh, and a free tee.
> 
> I’m not complaining.


Nice. The nearest Jersey Mike’s is like 40 min from me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 20, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Curious what all AM is doing for new hires at their regional offices now? It’s not indoc, is it?
> 
> Also, @Aprz basically hug the 10 corridor for, um, safety purposes as @DesertMedic66 mentioned re: SB City.
> 
> ...


Indoc is still held at the corporate office in Denver for all employees.

Typically the process is: Indoc in Denver then to your assigned training base for 30 days depending on how you are doing, I’m not a fan of the 30 days but during that time there is a lot of online classes to complete. Then you go to 3rd rider testing, during the testing process they will usually do a neonatal class if needed and some other specialty training. If you pass then you get released to your base where the clinical base lead takes over.

The company has completely changed the way we used to do our annual testing to stay on the line. Not a lot of people have gone through the new process but the ones who have seem to like it. That’s pretty much the only thing that the regional offices are used for, except the San Bernardino location which houses our billing service.


----------



## CALEMT (May 20, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Also, @Aprz basically hug the 10 corridor for, um, safety purposes as @DesertMedic66 mentioned re: SB City.



Yeah. It’s only ranked one of the most dangerous cities in the US.


----------



## Rano Pano (May 21, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> There was a bomb taco spot up the street from the SB Airport an old flight RN and I stumbled upon on our way back from a transfer, but ideally, I’d avoid Waterman. It gets “nicer” on the Tippecanoe side.


It’s called Juanitos and its fantastic.
My favorite Cali burrito not in San Diego.


----------



## Aprz (May 21, 2021)

You guys are scaring the skat out of me. :[


----------



## GMCmedic (May 21, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Why?


It's mediocre junk food and war stories I don't care to hear. Or cheap trinkets and oversized shirts that I don't really want.

And I don't like people.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 21, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> It's mediocre junk food and war stories I don't care to hear. Or cheap trinkets and oversized shirts that I don't really want.
> 
> And I don't like people.


I forgot you're asking why you'll be over it. 


You're going to become one of 2 people. 

Either someone that looks forward to EMS week because free t-shirts is the only thing you wear on your day off. 

Or you'll become the person that wants to clock in, do their job, and go home. You might begrudgingly get dragged to an EMS week event and accept the t-shirt cause you need more yard work shirts. 

If I happen to get a shirt, they usually go in my locker as a spare for the summer months in case I stink up all of my wool shirts. Most of the time I'll give them away.

Maybe I'm just a grouch, but I don't need a week of events as a thank you. I get enough thanks every other Friday when my paycheck hits the bank.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 21, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I forgot you're asking why you'll be over it.
> 
> 
> You're going to become one of 2 people.
> ...





GMCmedic said:


> . You might begrudgingly get dragged to an EMS week event and accept the t-shirt cause you need more yard work shirts.
> 
> 
> If I happen to get a shirt, they usually go in my locker as a spare for the summer months in case I stink up all of my wool shirts. Most of the time I'll give them away.
> ...


Haha dang bro, lot of salt being thrown out there. That said, I am most def the dood just doin’ the damn job.

It’s one week, it’s just free garb. Most of which I won’t use (laynards, mugs, etc.), but the appreciation is there. Now I just give what I won’t use to my wife and kids.

Guess I figure I can be happy with the acknowledgment or I can detest it. Def my choice.

I’ve been scornful in the past and it didn’t do anything to prevent others from celebrating, it just annoyed me more...if that says anything.

Oh, and I only wear work related t-shirts on my days on. Otherwise I’m normal dad in normal flip flops and shorts


----------



## CALEMT (May 21, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Otherwise I’m normal dad in normal new balance shoes and cargo shorts



Fixed it for you.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 21, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Haha dang bro, lot of salt being thrown out there. That said, I am most def the dood just doin’ the damn job.
> 
> It’s one week, it’s just free garb. Most of which I won’t use (laynards, mugs, etc.), but the appreciation is there. Now I just give what I won’t use to my wife and kids.
> 
> ...


I guess this week just annoys me. Lots of "look at me I'm EMS going around". 

Most times I can actively avoid outings, but being in HEMS, we make multiple appearances a day. Fortunately I only worked Monday this week and there wasn't anything going on.


----------



## StCEMT (May 21, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I guess this week just annoys me. Lots of "look at me I'm EMS going around".
> 
> Most times I can actively avoid outings, but being in HEMS, we make multiple appearances a day. Fortunately I only worked Monday this week and there wasn't anything going on.


I dont care about the thank me for my service part, but the hospital provided t shirts are pretty dang comfortable and I am not one to turn down good quality BBQ. I gotta keep my supply of gym and lounging shirts strong.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 21, 2021)

I just show up for the food.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 21, 2021)

Don’t forget the pens.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 21, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Fixed it for you.


I’ll have you know I am an Asics man myself, thank you very much. But yes, all the other corny **** would be correct.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 21, 2021)

What’s wrong with cargo shorts?


----------



## GMCmedic (May 21, 2021)

Speaking of dad wear. We're have a dad party in 2 weeks. 

Got my Jean shorts, crew socks,and sandals. It made me feel good that I had to order everything (except the leash thingy for sunglasses, but that's just handy).


----------



## DragonClaw (May 21, 2021)

The longer I'm in EMS the less I feel inclined to tell anyone what I do at all. I just want to smile and nod at the thoughts they have and go "yep, you betcha"


----------



## VentMonkey (May 21, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> What’s wrong with cargo shorts?


So long as they’re Clark Griswold approved? Not a damn thing.


----------



## Tigger (May 21, 2021)

Not a dad but you know I keep that croakie thang on me.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 22, 2021)

Just a couple of pictures I’d put up from our last of the move-in boxes I said. 3 hours later, here we are...long overdue.


----------



## Jim37F (May 22, 2021)

Dispatch: *sends an Engine to an Urgent Care for a routine medical*

Us (not on the call): Why do they do that? Aren't we a lower care than UC? What are gonna do that they can't? 

Oh well, at least we're not quite like LA where anytime an ambulance goes, an engine automatically goes as well, everytime, we're not quite that bad haha


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 22, 2021)

Urgent cares have interesting rules. I went to one of our local UCs for a kid in SVT. The PA was pooping russet potatoes because he thought the kid was gonna die. I asked if they did anything. “Nope. Just called you. We’re not allowed to do anything. The risk management people have clearly stated that we can’t do anything cardiac”.

I started a line and let the PA push the adenosine. He’s never done it before. He thought the entire process was pretty cool and he asked if he could have a copy of the strip, just like a new paramedic student.

I take lots of STEMIs, strokes, amputated fingers and jammed up breathers out of the UCs in my area. I never walk in with less than my full set of ALS gear (including suction!) because I can never believe what they tell the dispatcher.
A few weeks ago, “84 year old with slight shortness of breath”. Walked In to find an unresponsive agonal that got tubed before we left.

I am not impressed with Urgent Cares. At all.


----------



## Jim37F (May 22, 2021)

Oh I get calling the ambulance.. but the BLS only fire... like we can take vitals and administer O2 and get a history and all that... which would be criminally negligent if an Urgent Care can't do that basics lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 22, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Oh I get calling the ambulance.. but the BLS only fire... like we can take vitals and administer O2 and get a history and all that... which would be criminally negligent if an Urgent Care can't do that basics lol



Maybe the ambulance had an extended response time?


----------



## StCEMT (May 22, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Urgent cares have interesting rules. I went to one of our local UCs for a kid in SVT. The PA was pooping russet potatoes because he thought the kid was gonna die. I asked if they did anything. “Nope. Just called you. We’re not allowed to do anything. The risk management people have clearly stated that we can’t do anything cardiac”.
> 
> I started a line and let the PA push the adenosine. He’s never done it before. He thought the entire process was pretty cool and he asked if he could have a copy of the strip, just like a new paramedic student.
> 
> ...


I havent had anything that extreme. Sending out the kids high on weed? Sure. Surprise agonal grandmother? Not at an UC at least...


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 22, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> I havent had anything that extreme. Sending out the kids high on weed? Sure. Surprise agonal grandmother? Not at an UC at least...


We routinely got sent to UC for dispatched simple calls that turned into things like calling the helo.  Then again, a lot of our Hispanic population preferred to go to the UC instead of the hospital for anything short of gunshot wounds.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 22, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> We routinely got sent to UC for dispatched simple calls that turned into things like calling the helo.  Then again, a lot of our Hispanic population preferred to go to the UC instead of the hospital for anything short of gunshot wounds.


My Hispanic side of the family has genetic White Coat Syndrome.  They don't go until they code.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 22, 2021)

I’ve taken more legit **** shows out of the UC than I can count.


----------



## Aprz (May 22, 2021)

I've been reading this TPATC (transport professional advanced trauma course) book. It's painfully dry to read. I feel like the first half of the book isn't even specifically trauma.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 22, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I've been reading this TPATC (transport professional advanced trauma course) book. It's painfully dry to read. I feel like the first half of the book isn't even specifically trauma.


(awaits a full assault...)

What did you expect? It’s written by a bunch of nurses.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 23, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I've been reading this TPATC (transport professional advanced trauma course) book. It's painfully dry to read. I feel like the first half of the book isn't even specifically trauma.


I enjoyed the practical portion of TPATC.  

And if you think that is dry.  Try reading the critical care core curriculum book they publish to study for the FP-C / CFRN test.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 23, 2021)

On the subject of dry reading, I attempted to read the transcripts of the McCarthy hearings for a paper in high school. I fell asleep before I got through the first few pages.


----------



## CCCSD (May 23, 2021)

I fell asleep reading these threads...


----------



## VentMonkey (May 23, 2021)

All kidding aside, TPATC has its value, even for paramedics.

It’s a more analytical approach to the transport of trauma patients. Something I’d say most paramedics are not taught.

I found the ASTNA book to be similar. I read the book about a year or two ago and found it interesting to see how nurses are taught to approach out-of-hospital care.

It is definitely meant to compliment their paramedic partner.


----------



## Jim37F (May 23, 2021)

Meanwhile I'm still waiting on that PHTLS class I signed up for last year right before the pandemic really got started, and thus kept getting delayed because of, currently delayed indefinitely. 

Meanwhile all sorts of classes our department was putting on that had also been canceled are in full swing again, like Fire Service Instructor 1, Blue Card (some fancy incident command), HazMat FRO, etc, but not a word about PHTLS yet...


----------



## EpiEMS (May 23, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Meanwhile I'm still waiting on that PHTLS class I signed up for last year right before the pandemic really got started, and thus kept getting delayed because of, currently delayed indefinitely.
> 
> Meanwhile all sorts of classes our department was putting on that had also been canceled are in full swing again, like Fire Service Instructor 1, Blue Card (some fancy incident command), HazMat FRO, etc, but not a word about PHTLS yet...



If you can get time for it and the dept to pay, you should try and get into one of the DHS CDP classes like https://cdp.dhs.gov/training/course/PER-267


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 23, 2021)

I’m still waiting to do my PHTLS in person so I can get my instructor cert back. The NARMT is such a pain with this stuff.
In other news, I am now a VFIS EVDT/EVOC instructor.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 23, 2021)

I think our Trauma season just kicked off yesterday. Stand up 24 and I'm now on hour 36 of being awake.


----------



## StCEMT (May 23, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I think our Trauma season just kicked off yesterday. Stand up 24 and I'm now on hour 36 of being awake.


That sounds absolutely awful in every way.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 24, 2021)

Anybody ever worked for/with the various EMS consulting firms? [mention]NomadicMedic [/mention] perhaps?


----------



## Jim37F (May 24, 2021)

We had a cardiac arrest yesterday and it was weird, at first I thought the guy was rigor (but he was just wedged between the toilet and shower in an awkward way.... why is it always the gap between the toilet and shower?!?!)

Our AED showed a PEA with a nice looking normal sinus, even when EMS showed with their Zoll it showed a nice rhythm. Got the Lucas on, ran the code, ~20ish min got a faint pulse, loaded into the ambulance, lost ROSC, let the Lucas thump along all the way to the hospital. 

I rode in with EMS, and met one of our new FF Recruits in the academy doing their ride along portion of NREMT phase, he did well enough, and the code seemed to run smoothly. 

Too bad we just never get any follow up, give patients to the ER, and that's pretty much it on our end...


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 24, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Anybody ever worked for/with the various EMS consulting firms? [mention]NomadicMedic [/mention] perhaps?



Yes. Worked with several. Worked for one. I also do some consulting on the side, usually focused on Qi project development and implementation.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 25, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Anybody ever worked for/with the various EMS consulting firms? [mention]NomadicMedic [/mention] perhaps?


Fyi, the mention tags don't work like that.  Just put an @ symbol in front of their name to get the effect you're looking for


----------



## pregnancywhine (May 25, 2021)

Someday everything will make perfect sense. So, for now, laugh at the confusion, smile through the tears, and keep reminding yourself that everything happens for a reason.


----------



## StCEMT (May 25, 2021)

pregnancywhine said:


> Someday everything will make perfect sense. So, for now, laugh at the confusion, smile through the tears, and keep reminding yourself that everything happens for a reason.


Did I open a fortune cookie?


----------



## Jim37F (May 25, 2021)

Well that was fun, first call of the day was for a Covid positive patient w/ diff breathing, cough, and a fever...


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 25, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Well that was fun, first call of the day was for a Covid positive patient w/ diff breathing, cough, and a fever...



I haven’t had one of those in a month or so. 
Not that long  ago, it was 5 or 6 a day.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 25, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Did I open a fortune cookie?


Just more forum weirdness.


----------



## CALEMT (May 25, 2021)

#Keepdirectionalessthreadsdirectionaless


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 25, 2021)

Probably got the most useful ems week gift ever.  The 5.11 10L sling pack.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 25, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Probably got the most useful ems week gift ever.  The 5.11 10L sling pack.



That's pretty nice. I got a knock-off yeti tumbler with the logo and my name on it.  I also got a $100 bonus. That was sweet.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 25, 2021)

My old partner/Paramedic instructor/Medic at a competing service brought me a pour of 15 year Pappy Van Winkle. 

I'm a big fan.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 25, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> My old partner/Paramedic instructor/Medic at a competing service brought me a pour of 15 year Pappy Van Winkle.
> 
> I'm a big fan.



I’m not enough of a true burbon  drinker to know the difference. It’s usually Makers or Knob Creek for me. And that’s for an old fashioned. Once you start putting sugar and bitters and fruit in it... you might as well be mixing paint thinner.


----------



## CCCSD (May 25, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> My old partner/Paramedic instructor/Medic at a competing service brought me a pour of 15 year Pappy Van Winkle.
> 
> I'm a big fan.


Pappy for The Win!


----------



## StCEMT (May 26, 2021)

Today starts the first day of a week off. Trip to the outer banks this weekend as my annual recompense for her continuing to put up with my shenanigans. Got a list of our favorite restaurants down there as well as one or two new ones. I can't complain about being overworked anymore, but I am damn sure excited to have a little time away.


----------



## OceanBossMan263 (May 26, 2021)

Well, after some time contemplating a move entirely out of state, I ended up being re-offered the EHS job I was offered last year right before covid and had more or less entirely written off. I had interviewed and accepted a conditional offer, submitted background check authorization, and then the world shut down for a year. Thankfully, I did not have to repeat the canvas and interview process despite the job being reposted for new candidates. 

Small risk leaving a very stable (sometimes too stable, as in lack of mobility within the organization) local government job, but this new gig is for a major commuter railroad with infinite room for upward and lateral movement after the first year, plus all of those RR perks. I may end up moving the family out to the boonies afterall, just in NY instead of NC.


----------



## pregnancywhine (May 27, 2021)

The way I see it, if you want the rainbow, you gotta put up with the rain.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 27, 2021)

So I’m pulling two extra shifts this week because work is so understaffed. Should be fun.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 27, 2021)

What do you call the little plastic,  waxy containers you keep respiratory meds in? They remind me of wax bottles but plastic.  

Albuterol,  levalbuterol,  Ipatropium come in them.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 27, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> What do you call the little plastic,  waxy containers you keep respiratory meds in? They remind me of wax bottles but plastic.
> 
> Albuterol,  levalbuterol,  Ipatropium come in them.


I call them bullets. I’ve heard others refer to them as pillows. No idea what the actual name aside from a capsule would be.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 27, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> What do you call the little plastic, waxy containers you keep respiratory meds in? They remind me of wax bottles but plastic.
> 
> Albuterol, levalbuterol, Ipatropium come in them.


Dose vial


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 27, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Dose vial


We always called them ampules.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 27, 2021)

I call them fish.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 27, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Dose vial





ffemt8978 said:


> We always called them ampules.





PotatoMedic said:


> I call them fish.


My point exactly. 

In directionless news, got to do my first panel interview (as an interviewer) the other day. I actually enjoyed it and found it interesting from the other side of the table.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 28, 2021)

We call them fish or nebules.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 28, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> I call them fish.


Such a Washington thing.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 28, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Such a Washington thing.


I get so many strange looks when I call them that here.  The best part is it is starting to catch on 😅


----------



## DragonClaw (May 28, 2021)

Fish.... why?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 28, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Fish.... why?


Because? No clue. Maybe cuz they look like fish?

I also call it a thing. As in, “hand me an albuterol thing”.

Side note, when I was in Northern Née Hampshire, the generic Quebecois word for “a thing” was “piton”


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 28, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Because? No clue. Maybe cuz they look like fish?
> 
> I also call it a thing. As in, “hand me an albuterol thing”.
> 
> Side note, when I was in Northern Née Hampshire, the generic Quebecois word for “a thing” was “piton”


I've always called it an amp / ampule. 

Never once have I looked at one and thought, "hey, that kind of looks like a fish". But now I will always think of a chubby fish when I see one.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 28, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> I've always called it an amp / ampule.
> 
> Never once have I looked at one and thought, "hey, that kind of looks like a fish". But now I will always think of a chubby fish when I see one.


You are welcome.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 29, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> I've always called it an amp / ampule.
> 
> Never once have I looked at one and thought, "hey, that kind of looks like a fish". But now I will always think of a chubby fish when I see one.


 
And some people here think I don't contribute much . SMH 😔


----------



## E tank (May 29, 2021)

I'm in the 'bullet'/'pillow' camp. Or the squishy thingy.....


----------



## Tigger (May 29, 2021)

I think I pretty much have to start calling it a fish now. Bullet just seems so...yesterday.


----------



## CCCSD (May 29, 2021)

Suppository.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 29, 2021)

I called it a fish here in PA and everyone looked at me like I was speaking Esperanto


----------



## Fezman92 (May 29, 2021)

Still have no idea what you’re all talking about.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 29, 2021)




----------



## NomadicMedic (May 29, 2021)

The little short stubby vials look a lot more like fish.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 29, 2021)

Looks like a good ersatz freshwater lure if you color it right


----------



## Fezman92 (May 29, 2021)

Ah ok.


----------



## Jim37F (May 29, 2021)

Ah, the "thingy"


----------



## VentMonkey (May 29, 2021)

I just learned that the term for one’s elbow skin is (jokingly) referred to as a weenus/ wagina.

Naturally I cannot wait to belt out “Ah! Right in the weenus!!” The next time I smack my funny bone.


----------



## Jim37F (May 29, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I just learned that the term for one’s elbow skin is (jokingly) referred to as a weenus/ wagina.
> 
> Naturally I cannot wait to belt out “Ah! Right in the weenus!!” The next time I smack my funny bone.


Just?

I remember that was a Middle School thing lol


----------



## VentMonkey (May 29, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Just?
> 
> I remember that was a Middle School thing lol


Lol yup, //shrugs// just.


----------



## E tank (May 29, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> The little short stubby vials look a lot more like fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks more like a bomb...gonna start calling it that....Fat Man or Little Boy....not like they know what I'm talking about when I say 'pillow'....


----------



## VentMonkey (May 29, 2021)

E tank said:


> looks more like a bomb...gonna start calling it that....Fat Man or Little Boy....not like they know what I'm talking about when I say 'pillow'....


I was thinking the same thing. I don’t think most non-military people in this current generation may get the A-bomb reference either.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 29, 2021)

Cries in former history major.


----------



## Chimpie (May 30, 2021)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## luke_31 (May 30, 2021)

Drank some whiskey and beer at a friend’s house last night and now I’m the only one up at the moment. Been up since just before 6am. Only part that sucks about being in a small town is nothing is open yet on a Sunday. I either need to eat, puke, or hydrate more. Already working on hydration but my stomach is tore up right now. Did have a great time though, so it was all worth it.


----------



## Jim37F (May 30, 2021)

Great, 4 days off, and insomnia strikes the night before I go back on shift, 4 hrs of sleep last night... and the other FFs called off so it's just me to do all the FF1 things today too 🤪🙃😴😴


----------



## Fezman92 (May 30, 2021)

God I really need 911 experience. Part of me is starting to doubt myself since I’ve blown two chances at doing 911 with this company.


----------



## StCEMT (May 30, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> God I really need 911 experience. Part of me is starting to doubt myself since I’ve blown two chances at doing 911 with this company.


I remember the feeling, but it'll come with time. 911 calls aren't going anywhere. Most of 911 is frustrating as hell with random moments sprinkled in of actually doing your job in the true sense or getting to do something nice for someone.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 30, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> God I really need 911 experience. Part of me is starting to doubt myself since I’ve blown two chances at doing 911 with this company.


911 calls are 80% people who don’t even need acute medical attention and 18% people who do need acute attention but could easily go to the ED by POV or Uber.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 30, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> 911 calls are 80% people who don’t even need acute medical attention and 18% people who do need acute attention but could easily go to the ED by POV or Uber.


What about the 5% of "You called EMS for what???"


----------



## Aprz (May 30, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> God I really need 911 experience. Part of me is starting to doubt myself since I’ve blown two chances at doing 911 with this company.


Where I am, 911 and IFT are totally separate. If you work at an IFT company, you only do IFT. If you work at a 911 company, you only do 911. 911 paid way better and had better benefits. It took me 3 years to get my first 911 job.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 30, 2021)

I work for a company that rhymes with PCR and they have a 911 contract in addition to the IFT.


----------



## Aprz (May 30, 2021)

I'm just saying it's OK to take awhile to get into 9-1-1.

I enjoyed working 9-1-1, but like others said, it is mostly BS. Most days, I treated and transported people I felt didn't really need us. It was usually old people with mild discomfort. Nauseous? 9-1-1. Diarrhea? 9-1-1. Fever? 9-1-1. Like I could treat them or something was wrong, but it would be mostly things I'd stay at home for or drive myself, if bad enough. Sometimes it is kind of embarrassing when you show up lights and sirens for leg pain that has been going on for a month. You're not really missing out and it is OK to take awhile.


----------



## Old Tracker (May 31, 2021)

Yes, quite a few 911 calls where the chief compliant is on the order of,  "Well I've had this pain in my legs, arm, stomach, whatever, for 2 weeks, but it feels strange today and I can't sleep, that's why I called 911 at 0200."


----------



## jgmedic (May 31, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I'm just saying it's OK to take awhile to get into 9-1-1.
> 
> I enjoyed working 9-1-1, but like others said, it is mostly BS. Most days, I treated and transported people I felt didn't really need us. It was usually old people with mild discomfort. Nauseous? 9-1-1. Diarrhea? 9-1-1. Fever? 9-1-1. Like I could treat them or something was wrong, but it would be mostly things I'd stay at home for or drive myself, if bad enough. Sometimes it is kind of embarrassing when you show up lights and sirens for leg pain that has been going on for a month. You're not really missing out and it is OK to take awhile.


This. The thrill of driving code to an "emergency" wears off real quick. You meet some really cool people doing IFT, and for every critical 911 patient you get 100 BS calls.


----------



## E tank (May 31, 2021)

Just don't miss that one in a hundred sick patient in the 100 BS calls just 'cause they have a BS complaint...that's the trick and that's the job...


----------



## Jim37F (May 31, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Great, 4 days off, and insomnia strikes the night before I go back on shift, 4 hrs of sleep last night... and the other FFs called off so it's just me to do all the FF1 things today too 🤪🙃😴😴


Well we had a great shift. Muddled through morning checks and station clean up, polished the engine, we went and bought brunch stuff and fried up some bacon and eggs and fried rice... and I was able to sneak away to the dorms in the afternoon and per my FitBit got in a 2 ½hr nap hahaha, we ordered out for dinner, did a little workout, one of the 1st Watch guys came in for OT for the back half of the shift (2000-0800), and THEN we catch our first call (and they had a bunch of calls the day before so we were joking he brought their calls in with him haha.

Basically about as close to a best case scenario for a chill shift when running off of next to no sleep as I could have asked for. Outstanding. And then going to bed... I found myself staring at my eyelids again, couldn't drop off to sleep again. Another 4 hrs of sleep, and not because we had any calls or anything ugh. I hate insomnia.


----------



## Jim37F (May 31, 2021)

But in positive news, one of my old high school buddies just posted he got a job as a Respiratory Care Practitioner, so congrats to him!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 31, 2021)

I got a 22” Blackstone flattop for a combo birthday/Father’s Day gift and it’s awesome. Everything I’ve eaten this weekend has been prepared on it.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 31, 2021)

At times I just feel like that I’m not doing anything to help people which I know isn’t true and it’s frustrating.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 31, 2021)

I don’t miss the ambulance nearly as much as I thought I would initially.


----------



## CCCSD (May 31, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I don’t miss the ambulance nearly as much as I thought I would initially.


Standing there waving both hands better than a lone thumb?


----------



## E tank (May 31, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> At times I just feel like that I’m not doing anything to help people which I know isn’t true and it’s frustrating.


Are you saying that the problems you'd like to be helping with are not the problems the patients you work with have?


----------



## Fezman92 (May 31, 2021)

Yeah a bit. I know that 911 isn’t constant serious stuff like on TV.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 31, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I don’t miss the ambulance nearly as much as I thought I would initially.


Nope. I do miss some skills. I can count on one hand how many IVs ive started in the last 3 years.......I've done fewer 12 leads.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 31, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I don’t miss the ambulance nearly as much as I thought I would initially.


I thought I’d miss it too. In reality, I mIss the interaction with the patients and the hospital staff more. I don’t miss the “paramedic” part of it much. Working 2 shifts a month is enough to remind me that I don’t want to be on a ambulance again as a full time thing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 31, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Yeah a bit. I know that 911 isn’t constant serious stuff like on TV.



sounds like you were lied to when someone told you what EMS was all about.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 31, 2021)

I know it’s not constant car crashes and gunshots and delivering babies and saving lives every call.


----------



## luke_31 (May 31, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I know it’s not constant car crashes and gunshots and delivering babies and saving lives every call.


It’s not that most all of the time. Most car crashes are also very rarely that serious anyways.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 31, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Nope. I do miss some skills. I can count on one hand how many IVs ive started in the last 3 years.......I've done fewer 12 leads.


I definitely would not be heartbroken if I never had to place another 12-lead in my life. When on an ambulance, this is most certainly delegated to either the nurse or the EMT.

Incidentally, I did start a couple IV's over the last few rotations, but yes, definitely not putting many in anymore, so again, if on the ambulance I'll usually try and start them while the nurse grabs demographic info.

(when I remember to) I try to impress upon the new hire paramedics to think right A/C first, given our aircraft's configuration. Two is certainly better than one, one is better than none, but if they're sick enough take a ride w/us, they'd probably benefit from both.


NomadicMedic said:


> I thought I’d miss it too. In reality, I mIss the interaction with the patients and the hospital staff more. I don’t miss the “paramedic” part of it much. Working 2 shifts a month is enough to remind me that I don’t want to be on a ambulance again as a full time thing.


I was getting burned out. Now it's like I'm inadvertently PT, which has put me back in the "this isn't so bad" category knowing damn well I ain't tryna do this FT anymore. Just not my cup. Hat's off to those who still do.

@Fezman92 nothing's too abnormal about how you feel right now. However, over time your views and opinions may change. @luke_31 (drum roll...) Enter the advent of the self-driving vehicle.

Anyhoo, I'm stoked. Our house is coming together. Pool dig is going to start this month, and the missus is shopping for my Rogue weight rack for Father's Day. God bless that woman.


----------



## Fezman92 (May 31, 2021)

That’s good.


----------



## StCEMT (May 31, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I definitely would not be heartbroken if I never had to place another 12-lead in my life. When on an ambulance, this is most certainly delegated to either the nurse or the EMT.
> 
> Incidentally, I did start a couple IV's over the last few rotations, but yes, definitely not putting many in anymore, so again, if on the ambulance I'll usually try and start them while the nurse grabs demographic info.
> 
> ...


I've got $400 of stuff in the cart online for Rogue and that's the smaller portion of my wish list. I still want the full squat rack, an Olympic and deadlift bar, a full set of kg plates for lifts like clean and jerks, as well as a decent assortment of kettlebells and dumbbells.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 31, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> I've got $400 of stuff in the cart online for Rogue and that's the smaller portion of my wish list. I still want the full squat rack, an Olympic and deadlift bar, a full set of kg plates for lifts like clean and jerks, as well as a decent assortment of kettlebells and dumbbells.


Yeah, we even invested in a Portacool for the garage in the summer. Initially we were  going to install an A/C, but it just wasn’t jibing with the structural layout of our new house.

I’m also pretty excited about the Badu jet streams for our pool. I haven’t been swimming in over a year. It’ll be nice to get back into.

Heavy weekly running mileage has carried me along thus far. The ability to resume my other favorite form of cross training will be welcomed back with glee.


----------



## StCEMT (May 31, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Yeah, we even invested in a Portacool for the garage in the summer. Initially we were  going to install an A/C, but it just wasn’t jibing with the structural layout of our new house.
> 
> I’m also pretty excited about the Badu jet streams for our pool. I haven’t been swimming in over a year. It’ll be nice to get back into.
> 
> Heavy weekly running mileage has carried me along thus far. The ability to resume my other favorite form of cross training will be welcomed back with glee.


Yea I'm looking forward to starting the same. Gotta get a new location though, the gym I had decided to shut down their pool.

What's your normal weekly mileage? Been slowly running more again with the new job. Something about getting paid to run makes it significantly more tolerable. Given that I average like 2 calls a day, there's certainly plenty of time.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 31, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> What's your normal weekly mileage?


I’d say ~20-30 miles. I’ve always been pretty terrible about jotting down the exact amount I log, or monitoring any “gains”.

Unlike a lot of people I’ve known in the past, I actually enjoy exercising lol. I feel like if I monitored that sort of stuff it would take away the enjoyment for me.

Obviously not all forms of exercise are fun to me—cycling has been the biggest excuse I’ve had for not doing tri’s.


----------



## StCEMT (May 31, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I’d say ~20-30 miles. I’ve always been pretty terrible about jotting down the exact amount I log, or monitoring any “gains”.
> 
> Unlike a lot of people I’ve known in the past, I actually enjoy exercising lol. I feel like if I monitored that sort of stuff it would take away the enjoyment for me.
> 
> Obviously not all forms of exercise are fun to me—cycling has been the biggest excuse I’ve had for not doing tri’s.



I'm admittedly that person, but I can definitely see that being your style lol. I'll do heavy lift focus  blocks with various percentages etc. then transition to something else. About to start a run program with max sprints, goal pace intervals, etc, but I'm a weak runner so I want a focused program to get faster.

Could always pick up the cycling and do the mini tri's. Seems like that would be a cool way to do one without the same amount of cycling effort.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 1, 2021)

Yeh, I was just talking to my preceptor about how rusty I am gonna get at doing IVs. Didn't think about 12-leads, but not hard to do stickers. Interpretation wise, I got more experience practicing online than I did with patients in real life. 99% of my patients were either some variation of sinus, afib, or asystole. I think I averaged like 1-2 STEMIs a year. I'm gonna be working at a different base than where I am training. He was telling me my base doesn't have a lot of paramedics out there, that the last time he worked there, he got his patient fresh with nothing done.

I was looking at working on the ambulance part time, but nobody is hiring part time/per diem. I was thinking this would probably be a good opportunity to look into nursing. I've enjoyed being a medic, but somewhat regret not going the nursing route. I was thinking about PA, but got no college education so I think I might as well go for nursing. It's one of those things that I didn't have time for and now I feel like I got a lot of days off. If done mostly online, that would help even extra.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 1, 2021)

Ironically enough, I found IFT to be more beneficial to me as an EMT than 911 ever was.  IFT taught me to get better at report writing, history taking, assessment and how patient meds could lead to clues about their history.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 1, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Yeh, I was just talking to my preceptor about how rusty I am gonna get at doing IVs. Didn't think about 12-leads, but not hard to do stickers. Interpretation wise, I got more experience practicing online than I did with patients in real life. 99% of my patients were either some variation of sinus, afib, or asystole. I think I averaged like 1-2 STEMIs a year. I'm gonna be working at a different base than where I am training. He was telling me my base doesn't have a lot of paramedics out there, that the last time he worked there, he got his patient fresh with nothing done.
> 
> I was looking at working on the ambulance part time, but nobody is hiring part time/per diem. I was thinking this would probably be a good opportunity to look into nursing. I've enjoyed being a medic, but somewhat regret not going the nursing route. I was thinking about PA, but got no college education so I think I might as well go for nursing. It's one of those things that I didn't have time for and now I feel like I got a lot of days off. If done mostly online, that would help even extra.


You will still do a decent amount of 12-leads. AMC requires a 12-lead to be done by the crew on all cardiac complaints.

Im also debating nursing school. I’m waiting to hear about the flight medic to BSN program that AMC is working on.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 1, 2021)

I've been here for like 3 weeks. I have yet to do a 12-lead, lol. By far the most common call I do, by a landslide, is trauma.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 1, 2021)

Yeh. I just have no desire to be a nurse. I wish I did at times, for obvious reasons. However, the desire is just not there. I’d be unhappy.

@Aprz curious to know what base are you at (you can PM me if you want to keep it private). We’re a mostly scene base but the trauma v. medical is a roll of the dice.

I’d say we average a handful of STEMI’s/ year. I definitely had my share on the ground as well. By and large they seem to be inferior. 

Even still it’s mostly inferior involvement, but probably better for the patient’s than an anterior long-term that is.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 1, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Ironically enough, I found IFT to be more beneficial to me as an EMT than 911 ever was.  IFT taught me to get better at report writing, history taking, assessment and how patient meds could lead to clues about their history.


How? Also Ambulnz keeps emailing and texting me offering me a job.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 1, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Yeh. I just have no desire to be a nurse. I wish I did at times, for obvious reasons. However, the desire is just not there. I’d be unhappy.
> 
> @Aprz curious to know what base are you at (you can PM me if you want to keep it private). We’re a mostly scene base but the trauma v. medical is a roll of the dice.
> 
> ...


PM sent.

I've seen get a good variety. Even caught a legendary isolated posterior and then caught a De Winter T wave pattern as well. Just infrequent to get a STEMI at all. Probably my most common is proximal LAD occlusion, but only by like 1-2 more than other STEMIs I've seen.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 1, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> How? Also Ambulnz keeps emailing and texting me offering me a job.


Because you have the time to do those things the right way if you're willing to put in the effort.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 1, 2021)

So what exactly should I look for?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 1, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> So what exactly should I look for?


The forest, and not the trees.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 1, 2021)

Such as?


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 1, 2021)

Sorry for the hard right turn here, but WTF?!?!?!








						Jonathan Tatone identified as gunman in fire station shooting that killed 1, injured another
					

An off-duty firefighter opened fire Tuesday at Los Angeles County Fire Dept. Station 81 killing firefighter specialist Tory Carlon and injuring another. The suspect then fled to his home in nearby Acton, barricaded himself inside, and set the house on fire before he was found deceased.




					www.foxla.com


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 1, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> How? Also Ambulnz keeps emailing and texting me offering me a job.


Because IFT patients generally come with a full history list while most 911 patients use you for a taxi and don't have any medical history until you ask what meds they take or ask specific conditions. It's not a bad way to build a foundational knowledge for a bit and learn your common meds of all the varieties and what conditions they are used for.

Don't get me wrong, I find BLS IFT to be mind numbing and don't miss it. But I don't have the urge to tell those people to quit relying on their learned helplessness or laziness since that's at the whim of a hospital. Dome of the discharge notes actually have some pretty interesting stories if you actually read them.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 1, 2021)

When I get a chance I do read them. Most of the transports are 5-15 min except for most of the psych ones.  I also have a notebook filled with various disorders I’ve never heard of like Noonan Syndrome. I’m never going to see a PT with Noonan Syndrome again but still. Just got done a call where we waited at the destination for an hour and five minutes because the hospital gave the guy Ativan and they weren’t supposed to. So we ended up waiting for the facility to figure out what to do. Poor guy’s wife was a mess.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 1, 2021)

And I think I ****ed up my left shoulder. Hurts to move. Might have to ask to go home early and/or ask for my next shift off. Damnit.


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 1, 2021)

I had an IFT of a LOL who was a six year old on the Titanic.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 1, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> I had an IFT of a LOL who was a six year old on the Titanic.


Did she or did she not see Leo DiCaprio there?


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 1, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Did she or did she not see Leo DiCaprio there?


She did not. She was one of the nicest patients I’ve ever transported. We were taking her home to die with her family.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 1, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Sorry for the hard right turn here, but WTF?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like it was an ongoing riff between a couple of FF’s at that station; sad for sure //shrugs//.

I wouldn’t know, but is this common in the firehouse culture?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 2, 2021)

Last time I got a work rental I was upgraded to an Excursion. No such luck this time, back in a tiny Corolla.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 3, 2021)

I liked my rental car. I probably should look into a new car. My commute is 157 mi. I am driving a Dodge Durango that says it gets 11 mpg. :/ The car is also unreliable ever since the gasket cracked half a year ago. We had it repaired instead of buying a new car, but it continued to have problems afterwards. We've had to replace the water hose, the gasket cracked again (covered by warranty), had to replace the "PCM"? I guess that was a computer thing for the car. It went haywire saying that there was no electricity, all the electricity in it was turning on/off like it was dead, battery symbol, but battery was good. Axel was leaking and made loud noise so both of them got replaced. Before realizing the gasket was cracked again, it had a continuous check engine light for the 6th cylinder and replaced all of the spark plugs, spark plug wires, the charge coil, and fuel injectors trying to fix that check engine light. Was driving rough as well. We've put all this money into fixing it and it's been mostly working fine. Had one incident where the check engine light wasn't just continuous, but flashing! That resolved on its own before I could pull over, and the mechanic couldn't find anything noticeably wrong with it... I was driving somewhat fast up hill so think maybe I just over pushed it? Replaced an oil piece that they think maybe was very dirty or clog that could've triggered it. I just like that the car is big and very comfortable inside, but it has not been financially friendly to me, especially taking a 24% paycut for the new job and the longer commute I have now.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 3, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I liked my rental car. I probably should look into a new car. My commute is 157 mi. I am driving a Dodge Durango that says it gets 11 mpg. :/ The car is also unreliable ever since the gasket cracked half a year ago. We had it repaired instead of buying a new car, but it continued to have problems afterwards. We've had to replace the water hose, the gasket cracked again (covered by warranty), had to replace the "PCM"? I guess that was a computer thing for the car. It went haywire saying that there was no electricity, all the electricity in it was turning on/off like it was dead, battery symbol, but battery was good. Axel was leaking and made loud noise so both of them got replaced. Before realizing the gasket was cracked again, it had a continuous check engine light for the 6th cylinder and replaced all of the spark plugs, spark plug wires, the charge coil, and fuel injectors trying to fix that check engine light. Was driving rough as well. We've put all this money into fixing it and it's been mostly working fine. Had one incident where the check engine light wasn't just continuous, but flashing! That resolved on its own before I could pull over, and the mechanic couldn't find anything noticeably wrong with it... I was driving somewhat fast up hill so think maybe I just over pushed it? Replaced an oil piece that they think maybe was very dirty or clog that could've triggered it. I just like that the car is big and very comfortable inside, but it has not been financially friendly to me, especially taking a 24% paycut for the new job and the longer commute I have now.


Sounds like it's time to take that thing out back or at the very least keep it as a local commuter.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 3, 2021)

Off to take NRP.  Been almost a month since I did the online portion... Hopefully I remember what to do 😬


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 3, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Hopefully I remember what to do



Yeah you post in the NREMT section saying my test stopped at *any given number* did I pass?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 3, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Yeah you post in the NREMT section saying my test stopped at *any given number* did I pass?


Haha!  I will do my best to never take that test again.  But apparently I do remember how to do neonatal resuscitation!


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 3, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Haha!  I will do my best to never take that test again.  But apparently I do remember how to do neonatal resuscitation!


I was wondering which NRP you were referring to. I’m up at the end of the year.

One of the nurses asked me how it is. I told them it’s an AHA course. So it’s basically premi/ neo PALS.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 3, 2021)

I like NRP. I feel like it is different from the other AHA classes. Kind of get tired of the CAB and high quality CPR stuff over and over. It's nice to focus on ventilation, slight change in routine at the start, post ductal oxygenation target, umbilical cannulation, etc. Easy and a lot of CEs as well. I also like the online simulation as well with feedback. It's much more honest than a live instructor.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 3, 2021)

Try STABLE, or even PATC. Something about the AHA just leaves an non-educational cookie cutter taste in my mouth.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 3, 2021)

I recert NRP next week, hoping to fit the STABLE course in this year.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 4, 2021)

Would love to take PEARS but it seems to be a hard class to find


----------



## Aprz (Jun 4, 2021)

I am no longer an orientee at work. O_O


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 4, 2021)

I will never understand the 3rd trimester pregnancy with a cigarette in hand as well as dad and grandma all smoking in the same room. With a little heroin and crack sprinkled in for a little extra quality prenatal care. Such a great environment for what's about to be a 5th child. 🙄


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 4, 2021)

Nothing like getting summoned for jury duty when you won't even be in the same time zone on those dates.  I knew registering to vote was a bad idea.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 4, 2021)

Strained my rotator cuff. Going to get steroids and not going to work tomorrow. So now I have to pick up three more shifts to make up for this week.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 4, 2021)

This JUNK bandanna is really growing on me. Worked well underneath my helmet last shift, and it works great for my runs/ workouts. Win/ Win.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 4, 2021)

Debating putting in for a Lt spot back in the city. Driving around in an SUV sounds pretty fun and a few people have told me to give it a go. On the flip side, 24/72 and one 12 a week is also nice. After a few years of stagnant progress, trying to find new ways to climb the pay/life/clinical balance we all look for.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 4, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Debating putting in for a Lt spot back in the city. Driving around in an SUV sounds pretty fun and a few people have told me to give it a go. On the flip side, 24/72 and one 12 a week is also nice. After a few years of stagnant progress, trying to find new ways to climb the pay/life/clinical balance we all look for.


What are the “non-clinical” responsibilities attached to the Lt. spot? That’s what I’d ask myself. That and if I felt it was worth it.

I’d imagine there’s some administrative stuff attached to it. I hated that aspect lol. Not for me.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 4, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> This JUNK bandanna is really growing on me. Worked well underneath my helmet last shift, and it works great for my runs/ workouts. Win/ Win.


Funny, I just ordered some headbands similar to that yeasterday. Tried cycling caps but they didn't work out, hoping that other than looking silly the headbands will keep sweat out of my face.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 4, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> What are the “non-clinical” responsibilities attached to the Lt. spot? That’s what I’d ask myself. That and if I felt it was worth it.
> 
> I’d imagine there’s some administrative stuff attached to it. I hated that aspect lol. Not for me.


Some of it depends on the Capt/Lt combo. Different pairs have different likings. Some want to be in the field more and others want more of an admin role. Lt is less administrative than Capt though.

It would be a trade for sure, but this Lt spot I believe is also a back fill for empty field ALS spots, so not a complete loss of patient care. Not that doing so is a huge change from now. My only call last shift was a brush fire which I had no business being at. But doing this would definitely mean a bit of an increase in days worked and possibly a small pay cut. On the other hand, it could be a good opportunity to resume build for future plans.

Certainly a lot of factors to weigh. I'm definitely applying just to feel it out. If I get no offer, I have a great, but sometimes tedious thing going. If I do, I have two options with their own advantages to consider.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 5, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Funny, I just ordered some headbands similar to that yeasterday. Tried cycling caps but they didn't work out, hoping that other than looking silly the headbands will keep sweat out of my face.


Yeah, they’re not that bad. Initially I was afraid I’d look like that bro-ed out Crossfit meathead, but TBCH, they’re so comfortable I hardly care.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 5, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Yeah, they’re not that bad. Initially I was afraid I’d look like that bro-ed out Crossfit meathead, but TBCH, they’re so comfortable I hardly care.


You gotta add in the short shorts and sleeve tattoos before you need to worry about that. Maybe some high end Reeboks or Nikes.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 5, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> You gotta add in the short shorts



Who told you what I wear under my flight suit?


----------



## Aprz (Jun 5, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Who told you what I wear under my flight suit?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 5, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> You gotta add in the short shorts and sleeve tattoos before you need to worry about that. Maybe some high end Reeboks or Nikes.


Haha, the short shorts are both a remnant of my inner-dad, and the running geek in me.

No tattoos for me, so good there. And no self respecting runner wears Reebok or Nike running shoes.

@Aprz I was mid post when I saw your meme. Literally, you beat me to it.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 5, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> No tattoos for me, so good there. And no self respecting runner wears Reebok or Nike running shoes.


Brooks Ghost 11 for me. Actually trying to catch a transport so I can head to the shoe store near the hospital. I forgot my running shoes today and am just gonna buy a pair to keep at the station. Unfortunately for me, that means my window to run when it's 72 degrees out is long gone since shoes were the only thing I forgot to bring.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 5, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Brooks Ghost 11 for me. Actually trying to catch a transport so I can head to the shoe store near the hospital. I forgot my running shoes today and am just gonna buy a pair to keep at the station. Unfortunately for me, that means my window to run when it's 72 degrees out is long gone since shoes were the only thing I forgot to bring.


Best time to buy shoes is in the late afternoon/ early evening on a count of the swelling: fact.

It took me a little while to figure out my best running shoe size because of this. It helped immensely with comfort on longer runs.

Also, I’d recommend breaking in newer shoes for 3-6 months. I typically keep a “new pair” to wear then rotate them in when the old pair loses their tread.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 5, 2021)

I was looking for alternatives to "free ball" online and felt like they were too gross (people online are honestly sick) or too complicated. Thought of that meme and then was like "Oh, right... meme generator. Perfect." Or I could've just said free ball it, lol.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 5, 2021)

This month is already tiring. 

Work over shift at another base, Yearly Cardiac Devices training, yearly occ health, NRP. Probably something else that I'm forgetting. 

$$$$$


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 5, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> This month is already tiring.
> 
> Work over shift at another base, Yearly Cardiac Devices training, yearly occ health, NRP. Probably something else that I'm forgetting.
> 
> $$$$$


I’m right there with you. I have pending overtime through the beginning of August, then a two week vacation from NorCal on down the coast.

Couple that with the fact that my wife and I are slowly developing a taste for a not exactly inexpensive Mexican/ Mesoamerican antiquing to build our furniture collection. 

My work is certainly cut out for me.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 5, 2021)

Did skills day today for my current EMR class. It’s amazing to me that there are some parts of my region that are so poorly staffed, without an EMR to partner with the sole available EMT, an ambulance may not make it to a call.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 5, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Did skills day today for my current EMR class. It’s amazing to me that there are some parts of my region that are so poorly staffed, without an EMR to partner with the sole available EMT, an ambulance may not make it to a call.


Def sounds unbelievable to me, especially in the developed world.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 5, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Def sounds unbelievable to me, especially in the developed world.


That’s the reality in parts of rural America


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 5, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Did skills day today for my current EMR class. It’s amazing to me that there are some parts of my region that are so poorly staffed, without an EMR to partner with the sole available EMT, an ambulance may not make it to a call.



Welcome to the Big Bend region of Texas and other areas of the state.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 5, 2021)

I believe the area I got hired for will have EMRs. They even have protocols written for EMRs. My first shift at that base will be Monday.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 5, 2021)

The verbal judo skills I’ve learned as a supe have most definitely served as a buffer for handling some of the more crude medicine I’ve seen applied by, um, less educated (?) providers in the field.

This I am certainly thankful for.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 6, 2021)

Half a year ago, I bought a FlightBridgeED course. I did most of it already and only had a couple of modules left. The only reason I stopped doing it is because of a new job. I found out yesterday that my new job wants me to do FlightBridgeED. I asked them if I had to start over because I already purchased it pre hire. They said no and go ahead and finish the course I purchase. I get home today and decide to finish it. I look and it says I have no courses! I tried logging out and back in. I tried on a different browser. I looked at my e-mail and see that I purchased it half a year ago, and it says that I should have it for a year. I see that the account says I bought. Now I am worried that I am gonna have to start all over. How annoying. I sent them an e-mail saying hey... where did my course go? Can I resume where I left off? Those videos are so dry (no offense, listening about medicine isn't always that entertaining) I really hope I don't have to sit there and watch them all over again!


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 6, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I believe the area I got hired for will have EMRs. They even have protocols written for EMRs. My first shift at that base will be Monday.


Some of the more experienced EMRs can be a huge help.  They can do much more than just drive.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 6, 2021)

Not out of the base I am working at, but in the region my base is at. They won't be driving my vehicle or in the same base me.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 6, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Half a year ago, I bought a FlightBridgeED course. I did most of it already and only had a couple of modules left. The only reason I stopped doing it is because of a new job. I found out yesterday that my new job wants me to do FlightBridgeED. I asked them if I had to start over because I already purchased it pre hire. They said no and go ahead and finish the course I purchase. I get home today and decide to finish it. I look and it says I have no courses! I tried logging out and back in. I tried on a different browser. I looked at my e-mail and see that I purchased it half a year ago, and it says that I should have it for a year. I see that the account says I bought. Now I am worried that I am gonna have to start all over. How annoying. I sent them an e-mail saying hey... where did my course go? Can I resume where I left off? Those videos are so dry (no offense, listening about medicine isn't always that entertaining) I really hope I don't have to sit there and watch them all over again!


Yeah, I’m not going to lie, FlightBridgeED really is dried out material in comparison to the IA MED course.

They’re smart people for sure, but also very monotone.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 6, 2021)

They fixed the account and I didn't lose any progress. I have very few modules left to do. I think trauma, OB, and neonate. I can probably knock that out today.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 6, 2021)

To supplement my agency's CME, I got a subscription to EMSConnect -- been very happy with hit. $7 a month with live physician-led CME, not something I usually get as a BLS provider.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 8, 2021)

Before going on our 4 day last week was told today (1st shift of the cycle) I was due to relieve at 14s. Nice Station, just I have to wake up 30 min earlier than normal cuz it's further away, but no big deal, it's my turn to relieve and I'm already grabbing my gear because I picked up some OT during the 4 day anyway. 

Do my OT, night before 1st shift, I get a text from the BC saying my relief was canceled and I can go ahead and just go to my normal station. Cool

Sleep in to my normal time, normal routine.... juuuussssstttt as I'm about to turn off the main road to my station I get a call from my Captain saying "Hey they just put it out, need me to go to Sta 41" just in time to avoid going onto the turn lane and keep going (towards 41).

On the freeway just getting into the exit lane for 41s, and get a call from the BC aide saying "Hey turns out we do need you to keep going to 14s as originally planned" 

Luckily that was get out of the exit lane and stay on in the same direction lol.

At least for playing ping pong ball I only had to keep driving in the same direction each time lol


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 8, 2021)

That would get really old really quick


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 9, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Before going on our 4 day last week was told today (1st shift of the cycle) I was due to relieve at 14s. Nice Station, just I have to wake up 30 min earlier than normal cuz it's further away, but no big deal, it's my turn to relieve and I'm already grabbing my gear because I picked up some OT during the 4 day anyway.
> 
> Do my OT, night before 1st shift, I get a text from the BC saying my relief was canceled and I can go ahead and just go to my normal station. Cool
> 
> ...


In all fairness, the island is small enough that eventually you'll come back around to where you were.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 9, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> That would get really old really quick


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## E tank (Jun 9, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> That would get really old really quick


I dunno...driving around Honolulu with the top down maybe...I wouldn't care where I was going....


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 9, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> That would get really old really quick


I certainly wasn't "un-annoyed" but at least I already had my stuff, was already somewhat prepped for the idea of relieving at a different station beforehand, and the fact that the calls came in before I turned away and headed in a different direction made it relatively painless.

It doesn't happen much, but yeah, ping pong ball syndrome is generally annoying any which way. At least 14s is a nice North Shore beach station, so that also helps a lot lols


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 9, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> I certainly wasn't "un-annoyed" but at least I already had my stuff, was already somewhat prepped for the idea of relieving at a different station beforehand, and the fact that the calls came in before I turned away and headed in a different direction made it relatively painless.
> 
> It doesn't happen much, but yeah, ping pong ball syndrome is generally annoying any which way. At least 14s is a nice North Shore beach station, so that also helps a lot lols



the department where I did most of my medic ride time had floaters that did nothing but go from station to station to backfill call offs. They called them hobos. I wanted to work there, but was turned off by the fact that I would be homeless for a couple of years. oh, plus the fact that I didn’t really want to be a hose monkey.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 9, 2021)

It really only happens because my crew is "fat" or fully staffed at 5 (Captain, Engineer, and 3 Firefighters). Most crews are at 4, so when one is running short staffing at 3 (Captain, Engineer, and 1 FF) we get to send someone out to balance everyone at 4 (whether that's because someone is on vacation, called off sick, or in my case, they had a guy out at Blue Card training all day

Usually, they either put out which crew needs to send someone to another station a shift before so you just go to the station direct the next shift, no fuss. Or you show up and in the morning something came up, then you find out, but not the ping pong thing, I don't know where all that came from.

Next shift it'll be one of the other FFs on my crew's turn to relieve (and they said yesterday where he needs to go tomorrow)


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 10, 2021)

E tank said:


> I dunno...driving around Honolulu with the top down maybe...I wouldn't care where I was going....


Well until you're stuck in that parking lot they call a freeway at rush hour lol (fortunately I had to head away from town towards the rural parts of the island, while rush hour was going in the opposite direction haha)


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 10, 2021)

I know this came up before, IBSC is looking for beta testers for the CCP-C exam. Good way to save $200 if you're willing to test in the next month and don't need instant results. Can't remember who was interested the last time...@StCEMT maybe?


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 10, 2021)

Whenever I see “CCP” or “CCP-C” I automatically think people are misspelling CCCP.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 10, 2021)

Tempting just for curiosity sake.  And my fpc won't be at risk if I fail 🤣


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 10, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I know this came up before, IBSC is looking for beta testers for the CCP-C exam. Good way to save $200 if you're willing to test in the next month and don't need instant results. Can't remember who was interested the last time...@StCEMT maybe?


I should have waited for this. Oh well.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 10, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Tempting just for curiosity sake. And my fpc won't be at risk if I fail


I kind of want to do it just cause there's like 7,000 people with FP-C, there are only like 800 people worldwide with both.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 10, 2021)

I got a random facebook message from a lawyer asking if I'm the same so and so that works/worked at (insert ems agency).*


Seems sketchy. 


*Not looking for legal advice.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 10, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I kind of want to do it just cause there's like 7,000 people with FP-C, there are only like 800 people worldwide with both.


Yes, this was also an indirect motivating factor for me. Though I didn’t know the numbers, I knew there were significantly less CCP’s than FP’s.

Plus, being the first at my agency and company to be dual-certified I thought would be neat. I just got my updated flight patch that reflects both. Lol, it’s a bit of a tight fit, but it’s kinda cool to see, IMO.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 10, 2021)

What’s the benefit of CCP over FP? Seems like the curriculum is quite similar but FP gets the edge because it has the flight physiology?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 10, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> What’s the benefit of CCP over FP? Seems like the curriculum is quite similar but FP gets the edge because it has the flight physiology?


Basically that's it. There is no reason to hold both beyond just wanting too.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 10, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Basically that's it. There is no reason to hold both beyond just wanting too.


I just did a redline in Word for the handbooks - looks like the FP-C outline is more detailed, but they do appear substantially the same. Kinda interesting. I wonder why they don't just have a single CCP exam and have an F or G tag.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 10, 2021)

Ugh. We just had a bath yesterday, at least it's not muddy water this time.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 10, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Ugh. We just had a bath yesterday, at least it's not muddy water this time.
> View attachment 5311


Looks like that should be his water bowl anf not his bathtub


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 10, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Looks like that should be his water bowl anf not his bathtub


That's his "cool off" pool which apparently also substitutes as a bathtub and a water bowl.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 10, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> That's his "cool off" pool which apparently also substitutes as a bathtub and a water bowl.


Did the same thing for my rott/lab and dobe/husky.  Unfortunately they thought it was a big chew toy


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 10, 2021)

Double fatal auto extrication with a pediatric is never fun.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 10, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I know this came up before, IBSC is looking for beta testers for the CCP-C exam. Good way to save $200 if you're willing to test in the next month and don't need instant results. Can't remember who was interested the last time...@StCEMT maybe?


Yea, we had talked about it a while back. I may take it fluff the resume. I don't really have any good options to regularly utilize that right now, but it would force me to study again.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 10, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Double fatal auto extrication with a pediatric is never fun.


Not at all. That deserves a solid few days away.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 11, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Not at all. That deserves a solid few days away.



At least the extrication went smooth considering the roof was resting on top of the door panels.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 11, 2021)

So we’re getting a company wide raise starting next week or so. From $15 an hour to $18 an hour. It’s an obvious attempt to keep the few people here from leaving.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 11, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> So we’re getting a company wide raise starting next week or so. From $15 an hour to $18 an hour. It’s an obvious attempt to keep the few people here from leaving.


$3 is $3. Enjoy the increase til you find greener pastures. Perspective, man.


EpiEMS said:


> I wonder why they don't just have a single CCP exam and have an F or G tag.


I had to “LOL” at your post because for such an educated guy such as yourself, the answer seems almost too easy: money.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 11, 2021)

Finally I'm back to a 3-car, 3 driver family. Briefly we became a 4-car, 3 driver family... While it's not exactly nice to be back to paying for a 2nd car, at least it's not horrible!


----------



## Aprz (Jun 12, 2021)

Hahaha, I was thinking the same as you guys. I just got my FP-C in March. I was thinking since I studied so hard for it and just finished orientation with my current company, I could take CCP for fun since the test is a lot cheaper. I wonder how many of us are going to take it and not be under that 1,000 dual cert group? They won't tell you how you did until October.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 12, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> $3 is $3. Enjoy the increase til you find greener pastures. Perspective, man.


I’m not complaining. I’m just aware that they aren’t giving everyone a raise out of the kindness of their hearts.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 12, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I’m not complaining. I’m just aware that they aren’t giving everyone a raise out of the kindness of their hearts.


Unless you work for a very small company, nobody ever gets a raise out of kindness. It's either cost of living, result of a competitive salary study or damage control


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 12, 2021)

In this case, damage control.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 12, 2021)

Took a beta exam back in early october... finally got the results... I passed the exam, and got my CompTIA Secure Cloud Professional certification!  and my job gave me an unexpected $250 bonus for it!


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 12, 2021)

DrParasite said:


> Took a beta exam back in early october... finally got the results... I passed the exam, and got my CompTIA Secure Cloud Professional certification! and my job gave me an unexpected $250 bonus for it!



Every time I hear about cloud tech, it just seems like this magical distributed server somewhere in the ether - seems too good to be true at times.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 12, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Yes, this was also an indirect motivating factor for me. Though I didn’t know the numbers, I knew there were significantly less CCP’s than FP’s.
> 
> Plus, being the first at my agency and company to be dual-certified I thought would be neat. I just got my updated flight patch that reflects both. Lol, it’s a bit of a tight fit, but it’s kinda cool to see, IMO.



This reminded me, I still haven't ordered new patches that reflect FP-C. In fact mine still says NREMT-P because when I look at a name with NRP after it I always think of neonatal resuscitation.


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 12, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> This reminded me, I still haven't ordered new patches that reflect FP-C. In fact mine still says NREMT-P because when I look at a name with NRP after it I always think of neonatal resuscitation.


When I worked in the ER, my nametag said XXX CNA. Every Flight Crew thought I was a Nurse Anesthetist and deferred to me. Drove my RNs NUTS! ER Docs used to crack up…


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 12, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Every time I hear about cloud tech, it just seems like this magical distributed server somewhere in the ether - seems too good to be true at times.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 12, 2021)

Well got the ol resume updated and dropping a packet for the Lt spot. Been trying to feel out where I want things to go and how I want to get there. Nice thing is I can not get chosen and at least still have a comfortable routine aside from the occasional after midnight call. Too bad that CCP exam doesn't release results til October, that'd be a nice new addition.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 13, 2021)

I decided against putting letters after my name. Everyone is supposed to be certified within a year so it really isn't showing off anything. I am very tempted to take CCP-C because it is cheap, not that many people have both, and kind of a motivator to keep studying while waiting for the Spring. Hoping I can start taking general ed classes and go the nursing route, which I should've just done years ago.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 13, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I decided against putting letters after my n


I laughed really hard when I saw that I could put EMT at the end of my name when I got my NR.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 13, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I laughed really hard when I saw that I could put EMT at the end of my name when I got my NR.


i would refer you to https://emtlife.com/threads/adding-suffix-to-your-name.43033/page-3 if you had questions about adding EMT after your name...

BTW, I only do it for academic presentations.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 13, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I decided against putting letters after my name. Everyone is supposed to be certified within a year so it really isn't showing off anything. I am very tempted to take CCP-C because it is cheap, not that many people have both, and kind of a motivator to keep studying while waiting for the Spring. Hoping I can start taking general ed classes and go the nursing route, which I should've just done years ago.


Having both your CCP-C and FP-C will help in the clinical leveling process at AMC.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 13, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Having both your CCP-C and FP-C will help in the clinical leveling process at AMC.


Clinical level? Is that what the I, II, III thing is?


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 13, 2021)

I like how our only calls came in at like 0130 and 0230 last night.... especially since I had an attack of insomnia and didn't get any sleep beforehand, and had juusssttt started falling asleep when they came in.... 

Wait no, not like. Did not like at all...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 13, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Having both your CCP-C and FP-C will help in the clinical leveling process at AMC.


What’s clinical leveling?


----------



## Aprz (Jun 13, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> What’s clinical leveling?


I was thinking the same thing. I see online some people have things like a I, II, and III after their job position so I wonder if it is that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 13, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Clinical level? Is that what the I, II, III thing is?


Correct. Each step comes with a pay increase.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 13, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> What’s clinical leveling?


Similar to how some hospitals have clinical steps or leveling.

Its optional to do but each step or level comes with a pay raise. Each step/level has its own list of requirements that must be met.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 13, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Similar to how some hospitals have clinical steps or leveling.
> 
> Its optional to do but each step or level comes with a pay raise. Each step/level has its own list of requirements that must be met.


Got it, thanks. I’d never heard that term. 

While we’re on the clinical subject, what all is the primary goal of your guy’s clinical base leads? 

Are they mostly pencil pushers, or are they on the line still with added clinical education roles and responsibilities?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 13, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Got it, thanks. I’d never heard that term.
> 
> While we’re on the clinical subject, what all is the primary goal of your guy’s clinical base leads?
> 
> Are they mostly pencil pushers, or are they on the line still with added clinical education roles and responsibilities?


It’s currently in the process of changing slightly. The only education they used to do was the base level quarterly RSI/intubation checks. Now they will be doing more base level training with the assistance of our clinical educators, each base has an assigned clinical educator.

Aside from that they handled all the narcotic processes and DEA 222 stuff, scheduling medical equipment maintenance, clinical compliance standards, reviewing all of our patient charts, keeping inventory of equipment/medications, and other odds and ends.

All clinical base leads and lead pilots for that matter are normal flight line staff with the added duties.

For AMC, if you are a Regional Clinical Educator or Regional Clinical Director then you will no longer be assigned to the flight line however you could still technically work open shifts but it is a process to get a shift approved.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 13, 2021)

My neighbor buys over stock and returns from lowes that can't be sold as new. I jokingly asked today if he had a stainless electric range with an air fryer. Turns out he did, and he had the matching above range microwave. 

So now I have an $1100 stove and $300 microwave that I paid $825 for.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 13, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> My neighbor buys over stock and returns from lowes that can't be sold as new. I jokingly asked today if he had a stainless electric range with an air fryer. Turns out he did, and he had the matching above range microwave.
> 
> So now I have an $1100 stove and $300 microwave that I paid $825 for.


And a happy (pre) Father’s Day to you, sir.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 14, 2021)

Had my first employee review. Overall a 6 (out of 10 I guess? It didn't say).


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 14, 2021)

I think it’s out of 50.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 14, 2021)

I'm seriously considering one of those cooling vests and it's only June.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 14, 2021)

My company bought us cooling vests. I haven't tried them out yet.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 14, 2021)

Aprz said:


> My company bought us cooling vests. I haven't tried them out yet.


We were a test base for them for the company. They work pretty good. You can get around 4 hours in 110+ temps.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 14, 2021)

Aprz said:


> My company bought us cooling vests. I haven't tried them out yet.





DesertMedic66 said:


> We were a test base for them for the company. They work pretty good. You can get around 4 hours in 110+ temps.


Make and model? Interested. The Valley Floor is hot AF.


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 14, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Make and model? Interested. The Valley Floor is hot AF.


Thats what the big fan on the roof is for…


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 14, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Thats what the big fan on the roof is for…


You're not wrong


----------



## Aprz (Jun 14, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Make and model? Interested. The Valley Floor is hot AF.


If Desert doesn't tell you, I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 14, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Thats what the big fan on the roof is for…


That's what I always thought, because if you turn it off, the pilots start to sweat in flight!


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 14, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Make and model? Interested. The Valley Floor is hot AF.


Dittos, West Texas gets miserably hot from May to September and at times into October.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 15, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> That's what I always thought, because if you turn it off, the pilots start to *swear* in flight!


FTFY


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 15, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> FTFY


That too..


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 15, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Make and model? Interested. The Valley Floor is hot AF.





Old Tracker said:


> Dittos, West Texas gets miserably hot from May to September and at times into October.











						OccuNomix Value Fire Retardant Cooling Vest Navy, PC-VVFR-NB
					

OccuNomix Value Fire Retardant Cooling Vest Navy, PC-VVFR-NB. Usually ships in2 days. Buy it and Save at GlobalIndustrial.com



					www.globalindustrial.com
				




This is what we have been using. Each base has 3 vests with the ice packs and a separate freezer to store them in.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks for the vest info.


----------



## Seirende (Jun 15, 2021)

That moment when you're sitting your niblings and walk into the living room to find the one year old clutching a bottle of carpet shampoo and with bubbles on his chin. Poison control said that specific variety was basically glorified soap and to just watch for vomiting. His mom reviewed the camera footage and he only swallowed a wee bit if at all. Still felt pretty tense for a while there


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 15, 2021)

What doesn't kill us, makes us stronger.  2 lessons here, one for the one year old: not everything in a bottle tastes good, two for the adult in the room:  Don't leave dangerous substances within reach of your offspring.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 15, 2021)

I was today years old when I learned that watermelon comes in yellow.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 15, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I was today years old when I learned that watermelon comes in yellow.



Say what?!


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 15, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Say what?!


Apparently yellow came first. The watermelon were used to is the product of generations of selective cross pollination. 

This is almost like eating watermelon with honey on it.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 17, 2021)

What a wonderful start to the work week. Get to work, find out that we’re in a van, I can’t see over the dash that well so I have to sit on sheets. Then the one we find out that there’s no main O2 because apparently there’s a leak. Go to the only other truck that’s in service. Only one headlight is working. So now we’re waiting for maintenance to replace the broken headlight. Good old AMR.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 17, 2021)

Reading "The Last Stand of the Tin Can Sailors" about Taffy 3 and the Battle Off Samar...one of the greatest David vs Goliath battles in naval history.


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 17, 2021)

Great book.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 17, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Great book.


Great book about an even greater battle.


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 17, 2021)

Lots of still untold sea stories, that’s for sure.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 17, 2021)

Well since there is now a lack of FTO's due to promotions, I'm now being bumped into an FTO spot since I have the clinical side of things down and a strong background.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 18, 2021)

Should I wait until after hurricane season to apply for a full time ER tech job? I don’t want to get the job and then go “oh sorry but I have to leave for at least a month because of a FEMA deployment.”


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 18, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Reading "The Last Stand of the Tin Can Sailors" about Taffy 3 and the Battle Off Samar...one of the greatest David vs Goliath battles in naval history.



If you’re interested in naval matters, Dan Carlin has an excellent podcast and he interviewed Tom Hanks about Greyhound recently. A good listen & even better if you have read The Good Shepherd by CS Forester.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 18, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Should I wait until after hurricane season to apply for a full time ER tech job? I don’t want to get the job and then go “oh sorry but I have to leave for at least a month because of a FEMA deployment.”


Which do you want more? As far as I know deployments aren't forced or required, and they aren't as common as you might think. The only reason you would go is if you chose too, that's even assuming your shop allowed you to go.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 18, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Which do you want more?


I’m half and half. There’s always the per diem tech jobs that pop up occasionally.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 18, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> If you’re interested in naval matters, Dan Carlin has an excellent podcast and he interviewed Tom Hanks about Greyhound recently. A good listen & even better if you have read The Good Shepherd by CS Forester.


Been listening to youtuber Drachinfel while driving...very informative


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 18, 2021)

There was a really good podcast called what we saw: the cold war


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 18, 2021)

Snow?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 18, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Snow?


You sure it's not falling ash?


----------



## Tigger (Jun 18, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Should I wait until after hurricane season to apply for a full time ER tech job? I don’t want to get the job and then go “oh sorry but I have to leave for at least a month because of a FEMA deployment.”


There is almost no chance that your new, full time employer is going to let you go on a FEMA deployment.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 19, 2021)

Tigger said:


> There is almost no chance that your new, full time employer is going to let you go on a FEMA deployment.


Usually since you are considered a federal employee at the time of deployment, your full time job is required to let you go to the deployment without any repercussions.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 19, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Usually since you are considered a federal employee at the time of deployment, your full time job is required to let you go to the deployment without any repercussions.


That has certainly never been the case with the part time AMR people here. There is no reimbursement for backfilling those positions as a FEMA contractor, so what incentive does your full time employer have to pay overtime to get your shifts covered?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 19, 2021)

Tigger said:


> That has certainly never been the case with the part time AMR people here. There is no reimbursement for backfilling those positions as a FEMA contractor, so what incentive does your full time employer have to pay overtime to get your shifts covered?


There is no incentive which is why there are protections for it.

When I joined Cal-Mat, CA Medical Assistance Team, I had to have my employer sign a form that said in the event I am deployed on a mission they are required to give me the time away from work without utilizing PTO/Sick time and that since I was acting on behalf of the state they could not remove me from my current position or have me face repercussions. It also stated some laws on it. I’ll see if I can find those also.

AMR was also able to provide us with pretty much the same information when we went on deployments if needed.

Here is the CA specific law: https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/codes_displaySection.xhtml?lawCode=LAB&sectionNum=230.3

if I recall correctly when AMR activates their FEMA teams the employees are now considered federal employees or contractors which means they are protected by USERRA Laws.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 19, 2021)

I spent 6 hours at the ED getting evaluated for chest pain. Should be a required exercise for every paramedic. What an eye opening experience.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 19, 2021)

Oh?


----------



## Seirende (Jun 19, 2021)

My current favorite thing to do is to remind people that we are in a blood/blood product shortage and everyone who is eligible should go donate blood/blood products. As an AB+ donor, I try to hit up our local donation center for those fun apheresis platelet/plasma donations.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 19, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I spent 6 hours at the ED getting evaluated for chest pain. Should be a required exercise for every paramedic. What an eye opening experience.


That seems excessive


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 19, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> That seems excessive


That’s about a normal time frame around here depending on age, history, and presentation.
Had one patient during the 2017 flu season that was about 8 hours. Unfortunately we were on bed delay at the hospital. Patient was treated and discharged from our gurney… not legally recommended.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 19, 2021)

Whew, busy day. 6 calls so far, 8hrs into shift. Only 3 medicals (and all three were in the neighboring stations area), 1 auto accident clean up, one car fire, and one activated fire alarm. And I've been the driver today too, so plenty wheel time, and even a bit of pumping lol
Funny we juuusst got back to station from the clean up, just got our gear off, and got dispatched to the auto fire, same exact intersection. So of course we're headed back to scene going "Wtf??" Hoping the car from earlier that they just put on the flatbed wasn't burning up, or someone hit some bit of debris we missed.... turns out it was some completely unrelated concrete dump truck whose brakes had locked up and were beginning to burn up. No flames but heat and smoke, so we sprayed some water to cool them down, and joked with the PD guys about how long it had been since we've seen them. Absolutely none of the vehicles from the previous accident were there still, just coincidence heh.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 20, 2021)

Happy Dad’s Day, dads.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 21, 2021)

Finally made it to the monthly meeting for the volly squad I’m part of. Also signed up for my first shift. Next Monday, 17:00-05:00.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 21, 2021)

Just about everyone who showed up drove a pickup truck. What’s with fire fighters and pickup trucks?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 21, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Just about everyone who showed up drove a pickup truck. What’s with fire fighters and pickup trucks?


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 21, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Just about everyone who showed up drove a pickup truck. What’s with fire fighters and pickup trucks?


Off duty jobs.
Towing their boats.
places to put stupid FF stickers.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 21, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Off duty jobs.
> Towing their boats.
> places to put stupid FF stickers.


True, although I tend to see stupid EMS stickers on SUV's that couldn't drive over a curb without getting high-centered.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 21, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Off duty jobs.
> Towing their boats.
> places to put stupid FF stickers.



I've seen far more stupid EMS and police stickers over stupid firefighter stickers.


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 21, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> True, although I tend to see stupid EMS stickers on SUV's that couldn't drive over a curb without getting high-centered.


Oh True…true!


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 21, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I've seen far more stupid EMS and police stickers over stupid firefighter stickers.


Those are just Plugs trying to deflect and make up for their loss of manhood! 🤣


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 22, 2021)

The Air Methods AMPED Podcast is now available on iTunes along with the Libysn website. The podcast highlights critical care topics with flight scenarios and education

AMPED

iTunes


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 22, 2021)

VFlutter said:


> The Air Methods AMPED Podcast is now available on iTunes along with the Libysn website. The podcast highlights critical care topics with flight scenarios and education
> 
> AMPED
> 
> iTunes


Added.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 22, 2021)

ETA, @VFlutter I didn't realize you're on the podcast.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 22, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> ETA, @VFlutter I didn't realize you're on the podcast.


They have different clinicians on each podcast although right now it seems to be mainly clinicians from the Arch program.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 22, 2021)

VFlutter said:


> The Air Methods AMPED Podcast is now available on iTunes along with the Libysn website. The podcast highlights critical care topics with flight scenarios and education
> 
> AMPED
> 
> iTunes


Seen that on facebook (I follow some of the Arch bases closer to me)


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 22, 2021)

I actually gave someone labetalol yesterday (twice). I don't know that I've ever actually given it before.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 22, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I actually gave someone labetalol yesterday (twice). I don't know that I've ever actually given it before.


Incidentally, I just finished the online portion to ACLS and found that the AHA does in fact support the administration of Labetalol for hypertensive CVA patient's. Incidental to this, I find the AHA courses less and less appealing bi-annually.


----------



## E tank (Jun 22, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I actually gave someone labetalol yesterday (twice). I don't know that I've ever actually given it before.


post the call over in ALS.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 22, 2021)

First time, so... cake and ice cream? 


GMCmedic said:


> I actually gave someone labetalol yesterday (twice). I don't know that I've ever actually given it before.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 22, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I actually gave someone labetalol yesterday (twice). I don't know that I've ever actually given it before.


I probably give labetalol at least once or twice when I'm not working in triage or psych areas of the ED. Sometimes it works well, sometimes not so much.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 22, 2021)

My last head bleed 20mg brought him from 215/100 down to 94/74… he didn’t get anymore during the transport


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 23, 2021)

I've never used the beta blockers. Called for orders on a chest pain that was reading STEMI (posterior), but I was fairly certain was just rate induced ischemia. Doc said no then did exactly what I called and asked to do.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 23, 2021)

E tank said:


> post the call over in ALS.


It really wasn't interesting. Interfacility Aortic dissection from the aortic root down to the Iliac.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 23, 2021)

In directionless news. I really want to drop an LS in my truck.


----------



## Seirende (Jun 24, 2021)

Tfw you have to educate your landlord on state law. He is selling the property and somehow came to the idea that the lease did not have to be honored by the new owner. I think it's genuine ignorance and I sent him the information concerning the relevant statute and where to find the layman's interpretation from the WI DATPC website. Sounds like he's going to check with an attorney, so hopefully we can solve this simply and without rancor


----------



## Seirende (Jun 24, 2021)

I'm not even attached to the property; it's cute, but at the end of the day it's just a roof over my head. I am working on the issue mostly for backbone exercise and for the other tenants


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 24, 2021)

Who goes hiking when its 118, 2 full arrests in 2 weeks on the trail!


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 24, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> Who goes hiking when its 118, 2 full arrests in 2 weeks on the trail!



Geez. Hope you have a Lucas and an ATV…


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 24, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> Who goes hiking when its 118, 2 full arrests in 2 weeks on the trail!


Patients.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 24, 2021)

So work landed a big contract and there’s a cake. Any day that starts with cake is a good day.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 24, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> Who goes hiking when its 118, 2 full arrests in 2 weeks on the trail!


Well that sucks. We definitely haven't had any full arrests on trails that I know of, but more than a few tourists needing flown out for dehydration and other similar medical (when they're not falling 30 feet off somewhere...)

Pre pandemic they said we averaged maybe one hiker (or swimmer) search and rescue a day? Now with the current post pandemic tourist surge (even though we're still not quite fully open yet) we're averaging three rescues a day...


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 24, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> we're averaging three rescues a day...


Pump up those volumes, get that big budget increase!


----------



## Aprz (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## jgmedic (Jun 24, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Well that sucks. We definitely haven't had any full arrests on trails that I know of, but more than a few tourists needing flown out for dehydration and other similar medical (when they're not falling 30 feet off somewhere...)
> 
> Pre pandemic they said we averaged maybe one hiker (or swimmer) search and rescue a day? Now with the current post pandemic tourist surge (even though we're still not quite fully open yet) we're averaging three rescues a day...


We're in the middle of a popular state park, and do a lot of remote rescues, but until this year, people have been smart enough to stay home on those high triple digit days.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 26, 2021)

Man, following the news out of Surfside, FL. Gnarly situation, I can't imagine responding to that. Looks like Oklahoma City or even the World Trade Center....
At least those had a reason for collapse, this... just no apparent reason, just up and fell in the middle of the night. Boggles the mind.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 26, 2021)

Apparently my brother and his gf were looking at renting there earlier this year.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 26, 2021)

So my partner called out today which means I’m with morning ODS for at least a few hours. Wouldn’t be a problem if it wasn’t for this nagging feeling that he doesn’t like me.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 26, 2021)

One of our STCU crews broke the power loader. Big oof.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 26, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Pump up those volumes, get that big budget increase!


Well we were trying to set up a new Rescue company (like a USAR type squad... although the vast majority of their calls are lost/injured hikers/Swimmers lol). We have two, this would have been the third.

They bought 2 brand new Rescue trucks (intending to use one of the then current trucks as a frontline for the new Rescue 3, and the other as a spare reserve), got the boat (Rescue tows around a 22ft boat for those ocean calls) all the gear and jazz.

They had a temporary Station set up (in the basement of my old station)

They had the budget for it. Everything except any crews.

Turns out they couldn't find 15 (or even 12) Spare qualified Rescue guys to staff a brand new company.

Part of the problem is that just to get your foot in the door to be considered by the Rescue guys to be trained up as a Rescueman, is on top of our modified Biddle PAT for Firefighters, they have their own Rescue Agility Test (RAT) you have to pass.

The current RAT is 5 parts (and I'm quoting from the official department notice here):

Swim. Candidates shall continuously swim, without resting or stopping, a 600-meter course at a designated pool. Any swim stroke is acceptable. Time to complete the swim: 12 minutes 30 seconds (Pass/Fail)
Treading Water. This event shall be held in an 8'x8' square at a designated pool. Candidates shall hold a ten-pound weight, and one hand may be used to assist in treading water. Candidates head and torso shall be in a vertical position. Any style kick is acceptable. Passing time: 10 minutes (Pass/Fail) (it used to be no weight, but both hands and wrists had to be held up out of the water the entire time...)
Mountain hike. Candidates shall participate in a mountain hike with a 20-pound pack while carrying a 20-pound weight with a straight arm's length carry. Candidates may use only one arm at a time and proceed at his/her own pace. Candidates are able to switch hands at any time and ground the weight if needed. No running will be allowed. Time to complete the hike 26 minutes (Pass/Fail)
Rope Climb. Candidates are required to climb to a height of 20' using 1½" rope. Candidates shall start from a sitting position on a chair with legs extended out and climb to a 20' mark using only upper body strength. Candidates will be disqualified if they use their legs in any manner to assist in the climb. The use of fall protection equipment shall be implemented. (Pass/Fail)
Self-contained breathing apparatus (SCBA)/personal protective equipment stair climb. Candidates are required to don full fire protective equipment (turnout jacket, pants, boots, helmet, gloves, and SCBA without mask) and walk up 10 floors/20 flights of stairs. Time to complete the stair climb: 1 minute 20 seconds (Pass/Fail)
Fail one event, fail the whole test. 

Yeah, they have just enough guys to staff the 3 shifts on the 2 existing Rescues, but there weren't/aren't enough guys who can staff a whole new truck, 3 new shifts.

The Fire Chief just wanted them to assign guys anyway, regardless of ability to pass the RAT. The existing Rescue Captains fought him, went to the Union, even went to the City with a bill flat put prohibiting the FC from assigning someone to one of those spots if they're not fully qualified. 

It was kind of a whole soap opera mess (didn't help that our old FC and the Union absolutely hated each other and fought eachother on every little thing...)

Needless to say, Rescue 3 died, and eventually the City took the funding away (and this all happened right before the Pandemic hit)


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 26, 2021)

[mention]Jim37F [/mention] Certainly seems like a challenge to staff. I guess I would think cross staffing would make sense but perhaps that is a problem too?


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 27, 2021)

Another part of the problem for us is that Rescue Specialist is a promoted position. Firefighter 1s are regular engine and ladder Ffs. FF2 are Rescue Specialist (or Hazmat, or Tiller driver, Chiefs Aid, or in Dispatch, Fire Inspector in Prevention Bureau or Investigators...) with FF3 being Engineers (or essentially 2nd in command after the Captain for those non Operations sections).

So even if you have guys who are interested amd can pass the RAT, they have to go thru the whole formal "Apply, Test, Interview" for Promotion process that's run by the City HR.

And then a lot of guys simply aren't even interested. Rescue is just Rescue. They don't staff an Engine for fire calls in between Rescue calls, and because of being that FF2 promoted position they can't fill an open FF1 spot on an Engine, so until they get promoted to Engineer, that's it, no more Engine/Ladder time


It's a bit of a mess....


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 27, 2021)

Hmm..
Meanwhile word is our EMS might be rearranging how they do things.

Currently it's all Basic+Medic (or dual Medic if the staffing is available) ambulances. Occasionally a Rapid Response SUV if they have an extra or odd number of medics.

Now we were talking with one of their guys who's saying the units in town will be moving to dual BLS units (due to the high number of BLS calls) with the medics moving to SUV fly cars essentially (not sure if LAC style dual Medic Squads or single Medic cars), with all the outlying "country" ambulances being dual Medic as standard (basically concentrating all the EMTs in town, Medics outa town sounds like).

They're also in the beginning stages of changing uniform. Currently they wear white shirts with black pants, they're trialing dark navy blue, like ours.

We're half wondering if that's the beginning stages of prepping the ground work for merging our two departments...


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 27, 2021)

I was talking to the night ODS about bringing back CEU classes and she told me that they’re going to bring them back within the next few months. I asked about classes on deescalation and she said that’s a good idea so she’s going to run it by the education person at the office.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 27, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Well we were trying to set up a new Rescue company (like a USAR type squad... although the vast majority of their calls are lost/injured hikers/Swimmers lol). We have two, this would have been the third.
> 
> They bought 2 brand new Rescue trucks (intending to use one of the then current trucks as a frontline for the new Rescue 3, and the other as a spare reserve), got the boat (Rescue tows around a 22ft boat for those ocean calls) all the gear and jazz.
> 
> ...


Good for them, I cant stand people who just want bodies in seats without some sort of reasonable standard.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 27, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm..
> Meanwhile word is our EMS might be rearranging how they do things.
> 
> Currently it's all Basic+Medic (or dual Medic if the staffing is available) ambulances. Occasionally a Rapid Response SUV if they have an extra or odd number of medics.
> ...



I don’t love the idea of merging but it is good to see EMTs in town where transport times are short & ALS where times are longer.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 27, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm..
> Meanwhile word is our EMS might be rearranging how they do things.
> 
> Currently it's all Basic+Medic (or dual Medic if the staffing is available) ambulances. Occasionally a Rapid Response SUV if they have an extra or odd number of medics.
> ...


Is your EMS an AMR shop or third service (I feel like you've said AMR in the past). If it's AMR, the shops around us have been moving to the dark blue shirts for the last year or so, I wouldn't put much thought into that one.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 27, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Is your EMS an AMR shop or third service (I feel like you've said AMR in the past). If it's AMR, the shops around us have been moving to the dark blue shirts for the last year or so, I wouldn't put much thought into that one.


We have a full on Third Service EMS Agency. It's actually technically the Emergency Services Department, with EMS and Ocean Safety Lifeguards under them.
(Although with the occasional talk of moving EMS to the Fire Department, there was some recent talk of making Ocean Safety a full Fourth Service by themselves...)

AMR is present (and as far as I'm aware) is the only private ambulance on island. So they primarily do all the IFT (BLS, ALS, and CCT IFT). Occasionally EMS will get an AMR emergent transfer call as back up to them, and once in a while AMR will do 911 back up for EMS.

The only other ambulance here is Fed Fire (they cover Pearl Harbor, Hickam AFB, Schofield Barracks, and all the other military/fed owned sites). Same thing, every once in a blue moon they'll show up to one of our calls as backup ambulance (though it seems far more common we're going on base lol. There's a Navy housing area in my first in that's technically their area, but pretty much everytime someone calls 911 it'll end up routing through to us. Dispatch is supposed to alert theirs, from there idk how that works).

State Department of Transportation runs the Airport ARFF (State Crash) who uses AMR for medicals at the airport.

But for the most part, City and County EMS is their own agency that will be the ambulance that shows up if you call 911 nine times outa ten.

(and the medic we were talking to said because they have an actual contract with their uniform supplier, the trials with the new blue uniform probably wouldn't be the new issued uniform until that current contract expires in a few years, so it's not gonna be an overnight change even if they do decide to adopt the new color)


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 28, 2021)

When all three of us boys get their nails painted (to include the dog) by our 10-year old, guess you know who really rules the roost.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 28, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> When all three of us boys get their nails painted (to include the dog) by our 10-year old, guess you know who really rules the roost.



Very clearly isn't you.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 28, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Very clearly isn't you.


Nope, and I needn’t have it any other way.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 28, 2021)

I did some practice questions for the C-NPT exam yesterday. 

I'm not sure what I expected.......harder, I guess. 

Either way, I think I'll read the S.T.A.B.L.E. book and take the class and pass on taking C-NPT.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 28, 2021)

About to start my first volly 911 shift. It’s weird not wearing a polo shirt, instead I’m wearing a bit of a cringe EMS t-shirt I got in EMT school since the volly place doesn’t have any t-shirts in my size.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 28, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I did some practice questions for the C-NPT exam yesterday.
> 
> I'm not sure what I expected.......harder, I guess.
> 
> Either way, I think I'll read the S.T.A.B.L.E. book and take the class and pass on taking C-NPT.


Was it too easy?


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 28, 2021)

So I’m now watching fire fighters practice breaking down doors.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 28, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Was it too easy?


I thought so, but that's not necessarily a reflection of the test and material, probably just the studying I did for FP-C that helped.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 28, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I thought so, but that's not necessarily a reflection of the test and material, probably just the studying I did for FP-C that helped.


I felt like FP-C was so hard when I took it. I couldn't believe I passed, lol. I want to sign up for that beta CCP-C test.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I felt like FP-C was so hard when I took it. I couldn't believe I passed, lol. I want to sign up for that beta CCP-C test.


I’m really close to attempting it without any studying just to see.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 28, 2021)

First STEMI in a year. Early 12's weren't super clear cut on definitive STE and it was hit or miss on the first few 12's (artifact, wavy baseline, not sticking for ****), but those T waves were probably the first time I've gone with MI as my diff purely on T waves. Elevation was more prevalent on my later 12's, especially the walking through the door 12 lead. Kinda neat to see the gradual changes on the clean ones I could filter out.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 28, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I felt like FP-C was so hard when I took it. I couldn't believe I passed, lol. I want to sign up for that beta CCP-C test.


I didn't think FP-C was hard but then again that was likely a reflection of studying and not the test.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 29, 2021)

I say we all try beta CCP-C and share our thoughts here, HEMS, critical. I am not as brave as Desert. I am still gonna study.

I thought FP-C was hard, but I passed first try so maybe I was just too stressed out. I felt clueless during the test. My company's test I took, I killed it, which is what made me feel confident to take the test.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 29, 2021)

Done my first volly shift. No calls which I figured was going to happen. Signed up to do the night of July 4th.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 29, 2021)

I am going to take the beta, but I'm definitely studying. Even when I was doing those transfers somewhat regularly, there were things that I just never did.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 29, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I say we all try beta CCP-C and share our thoughts here, HEMS, critical. I am not as brave as Desert. I am still gonna study.
> 
> I thought FP-C was hard, but I passed first try so maybe I was just too stressed out. I felt clueless during the test. My company's test I took, I killed it, which is what made me feel confident to take the test.


Ok, I signed up.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 29, 2021)

I just signed up for recall on the 4th. Its an 8am only though, so hopefully not up all night chasing the consequences of people playing with fireworks lol (though I am working the next day at my regular 24hr shift so we'll see...)
It's at a station I've never really worked, but it's the station attached to our Training Center so we still spent plenty of time inside cleaning the station for them 😆


Fezman92 said:


> Done my first volly shift. No calls which I figured was going to happen. Signed up to do the night of July 4th.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 29, 2021)

I just got that email a few days ago. Beta or not, I’m relieved to be done with both those exams. Seems like a good deal though.

In other news, pool dig is done. Hopefully it continues with as least amount of hiccups as possible from this point on.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 29, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Ok, I signed up.


Made a thread. Paid and waiting to schedule.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 29, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> still spent plenty of time inside cleaning the station for them


Whenever I don’t have a partner at work, I’m at the office and one of the things I always do is take out the trash.


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 29, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Whenever I don’t have a partner at work, I’m at the office and one of the things I always do is take out the trash.


So…no supervisors or admin left, eh?


----------



## Fezman92 (Jun 29, 2021)

Haha. They’re the ones telling me to do it.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 30, 2021)

Show up for my 3 day shift and now I’m on for 10 straight. Forced all 4 of my days off.  Best job I ever had.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 30, 2021)

Yuck. I have to do a little hoop jumping to get 3 straight lol. Technically only works because I'm doing a shift swap for someone else (so they're technically only paying me for 24 and a 36, only 12 of which are OT hours). In exchange the other guy owes me 12 hours at some point.

Otherwise 36 is the max you can work straight, and they can't even force that much if you don't want to 

Idk how you dudes working for the Bear stand doing that on a regular basis


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 30, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Idk how you dudes working for the Bear stand doing that on a regular basis



You jump and flinch a little at first, but then you get used to it.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 30, 2021)

Do they at least use a little lube? I remember sometimes the Army would... and sometimes they wouldn't...

(and yet I keep hearing the siren call of the Natl Guard for re-enlisting... or maybe it's just the extra retirement I hear, but still lol)


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 30, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Do they at least use a little lube? I remember sometimes the Army would... and sometimes they wouldn't...
> 
> (and yet I keep hearing the siren call of the Natl Guard for re-enlisting... or maybe it's just the extra retirement I hear, but still lol)



The green weenie or in this case furry weenie always goes in dry.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 30, 2021)

Eww.....

My old job used to mandate me a lot. I initially minded, it botherer me, but must've gotten Stockholm syndrome and started liking the fat paychecks. They didn't have to mandate me anymore. I'd do voluntarily. I'm submissive I guess. :/

Edit: I am so smart. I accidentally uploaded my expired medic cert for the CCP-C test so on hold. Just uploaded the new cert. XD


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 30, 2021)

I never thought I’d see a news story saying “Bill Cosby conviction overturned”.

Truly a horrible day for women who’ve been sexually assaulted. :/


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 30, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I never thought I’d see a news story saying “Bill Cosby conviction overturned”.
> 
> Truly a horrible day for women who’ve been sexually assaulted. :/


That's what happens when prosecutors try to get around a defendant's right against self-incrimination.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 30, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I never thought I’d see a news story saying “Bill Cosby conviction overturned”.
> 
> Truly a horrible day for women who’ve been sexually assaulted. :/





ffemt8978 said:


> That's what happens when prosecutors try to get around a defendant's right against self-incrimination.


Exactly. The prosecutor's office made a _*public*_ statement that they weren't going to charge him. That became binding upon successor DA's... Therefore Mr. Cosby made self-incriminating statements in a civil trial which were then used against him. That went against the public statement, therefore goes against 5th Amendment, ergo the prosecutor's office shouldn't have either made the statement or shouldn't have charged him in the first place. Then at civil trial (if that was allowed to proceed), Mr. Cosby could have refused to answer certain questions based on possible 5th Amendment grounds. 

While he has been released from Prison and his conviction overturned, everyone knows exactly who and what he is and he's radioactive to showbiz, nobody is going to want to touch him for any role.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 1, 2021)

Long story short... Drove my ambulance over to the ER to visit my kid who got 4 staples in his head.  My favorite doc was on shift and took care of him so that was nice.

And this is why you don't jump on the bed kids.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 1, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Long story short... Drove my ambulance over to the ER to visit my kid who got 4 staples in his head. My favorite doc was on shift and took care of him so that was nice.
> 
> And this is why you don't jump on the bed kids.


But did the Doc say "no more monkeys jumping on the bed"?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 1, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Long story short... Drove my ambulance over to the ER to visit my kid who got 4 staples in his head.  My favorite doc was on shift and took care of him so that was nice.
> 
> And this is why you don't jump on the bed kids.


It wasn't the jumping on the bed that resulted in the staples, it was the landing.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 1, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> It wasn't the jumping on the bed that resulted in the staples, it was the landing.


True!  But you usually cut out the landing if you get rid of the jumping.



GMCmedic said:


> But did the Doc say "no more monkeys jumping on the bed"?


Oh just about everyone including my wife and I.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 1, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> It wasn't the jumping on the bed that resulted in the staples, it was the landing.


So he stuck the landing. Olympics material right there!


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 1, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> But did the Doc say "no more monkeys jumping on the bed"?


All that damn song has done has encouraged every child ever to jump. This all our kids ever did when listening to it.


CCCSD said:


> So he stuck the landing. Olympics material right there!


Haha, I half caught our son the other day and he smacked the back of his dome on our kitchen floor.

Luckily genetics are in his favor with a rather hard, thick cranium. He didn't even have as much as a bruise, but what a thud. I about felt bad for the flooring. 

It does give true meaning to the term "gravity falls(...and wins)" when watching disproportionate toddlers fall head first. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 1, 2021)

EMS is getting 4 new Ford F350 ambulances to replace existing units (plus a couple other specialty support trucks)









						Honolulu EMS blesses new vehicles, equipment designed to respond in COVID-19 situation
					

The Honolulu Emergency Medical Services on Thursday held a small blessing for several new life-saving vehicles and its personnel at the Keehi Lagoon Beach Park.




					www.khon2.com
				






> The new vehicles also come with new features that were designed to respond to the COVID-19 situation, including ultraviolet decontamination lights, dual air conditioning compressors, and barrier doors with windows separating the cab from the back of the ambulances.
> 
> Also part of Thursday’s blessing was a Chemical, Biological, Radiological, Nuclear, and Explosives (CBRNE) Unit, which is equipped to monitor mass gatherings, has infrared and night cameras, and an onboard generator. The unit cost $295,000. A separate vehicle, Disaster Response-1, which carries supplies for disasters and mass casualties was the last to be blessed.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 2, 2021)

I don’t think that the dollar store understands what AMR does. Took this pic a few days ago


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 2, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> But did the Doc say "no more monkeys jumping on the bed"?


That goes for chimps too. <glares over at my hyperactive toddler>


----------



## E tank (Jul 2, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> And this is why you don't jump on the bed kids.


I'm convinced places like Stanford and Yale would have to be triple their sizes were it not for the landings part of the bed jumping...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 2, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I don’t think that the dollar store understands what AMR does. Took this pic a few days ago
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319


That rig is better shape than most AMR rigs I've seen on the road.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 2, 2021)

Waking up to news reports that a 737 crashed off Oahu last night 😳😳😳

Turns out yes a 737-200 (not one of the MAX planes) cargo plane developed engine trouble and was trying to return to the airport when it went down.

Only 2 crewmembers onboard, both successfully rescued, one by Coast Guard helicopter flown straight to the hospital, the other by FD rescue boat, transferred to ground ambulance. 

So whew. But still... the news has just been full of WTF?! lately...










						2 pilots rescued after Boeing 737 cargo plane crashes in water shortly after takeoff from Honolulu
					

The NTSB is sending a team of 10 investigators, including specialists in wreckage recovery, to Oahu in the wake of the crash.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 2, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> That rig is better shape than most AMR rigs I've seen on the road.


It’s better than the one I was in yesterday.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 2, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Waking up to news reports that a 737 crashed off Oahu last night 😳😳😳
> 
> Turns out yes a 737-200 (not one of the MAX planes) cargo plane developed engine trouble and was trying to return to the airport when it went down.
> 
> ...


When did the FAA let the 737 Max fly again?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 2, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> When did the FAA let the 737 Max fly again?



jim said is wasn’t one of the Max jets. I think they’re still grounded?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 2, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Waking up to news reports that a 737 crashed off Oahu last night 😳😳😳
> 
> Turns out yes a 737-200 (not one of the MAX planes) cargo plane developed engine trouble and was trying to return to the airport when it went down.
> 
> ...


Your new TV was on board.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 2, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> When did the FAA let the 737 Max fly again?





CALEMT said:


> jim said is wasn’t one of the Max jets. I think they’re still grounded?


FAA cleared the MAX's to resume service back in November 2020, Transport Canada and the EASA cleared the MAX in January 2021, though China has yet to clear the MAX.









						FAA clears Boeing 737 Max to fly again nearly 2 years after fatal crashes
					

But relatives of many victims of the two major crashes that led to the jetliner's grounding still doubt that it's safe.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 2, 2021)

Well I’m having an interesting start to the day. First transport is a deceased person going to the morgue. They don’t have any trucks to send out so we’re transporting. The deceased was a ward of the state and even though no one has to sit in the back with them, I’m still going to because it just doesn’t seem right leaving them back there by themselves if that makes any sense.

edit: never mind, AC doesn’t work in the back, I’m sitting up front.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 2, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Well I’m having an interesting start to the day. First transport is a deceased person going to the morgue. They don’t have any trucks to send out so we’re transporting. The deceased was a ward of the state and even though no one has to sit in the back with them, I’m still going to because it just doesn’t seem right leaving them back there by themselves if that makes any sense.


What do you think the coroner and funeral home staff do?


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 2, 2021)

Read my edit.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 2, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> jim said is wasn’t one of the Max jets. I think they’re still grounded?


Misunderstood that part...my bad


----------



## E tank (Jul 2, 2021)

Tigger said:


> What do you think the coroner and funeral home staff do?


They don't have bench seats...still, it was an honorable sentiment....


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 2, 2021)

Thanks. The lack of working AC is no bueno. I just didn’t want to show up to the rest of the calls smelling like sweat.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 2, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Thanks. The lack of working AC is no bueno. I just didn’t want to show up to the rest of the calls smelling like sweat.


Wait till one sits up on you…


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 3, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Waking up to news reports that a 737 crashed off Oahu last night 😳😳😳
> 
> Turns out yes a 737-200 (not one of the MAX planes) cargo plane developed engine trouble and was trying to return to the airport when it went down.
> 
> ...


I watched a couple reports about that crash. From what I gather, it sounds like the jet lost an engine and lost the other one pretty quickly as it was losing thrust. The airplane never was able to maintain an altitude or airspeed on the remaining engine. That engine was probably running too hot and when that happens, turbines start eating themselves and once that happens, airflow through the engine slows, temps rise, and thrust drops.  I suspect had they chosen to stay closer to the field (keep it in sight) they probably could have completed their checklists and probably would have been able to land with that failing engine still producing thrust. 

The best call of the night was getting the USCG alerted as early as they did. One of the pilots was actively trying not to drown. The swimmer rescued him and got him hoisted up. The other pilot was floating on some cargo debris and was dragged by the swimmer to a rescue boat. Getting the boat crew going before the crash also was a good call.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 3, 2021)

Yeah, they're talking about how rare it is to lose both engines like that.

And how incredible it was to ditch such a large heavy airplane into the ocean at night, and have both crew rescued, ditching like that is essentially the nightmare scenario, rarely ends anything remotely "well".

But if you gotta ditch, doing so 3 miles away from the USCG air station with HH65 and HC130 right there (plus the Cutters a few more miles away towards town) is pretty much the best place you can do so.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 3, 2021)

Why is a sternum rub considered assault?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 3, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Why is a sternum rub considered assault?


Need more context. 

Is performing a sternal rub on an unconscious person to determine AVPU assault? No.

Is performing a sternal rub on an awake person 5 times while laughing maniacally assault? Yes.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 3, 2021)

I was told that even if you use it on an unconscious person, even to determine AVPU, it may be considered assault.


----------



## E tank (Jul 3, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I was told that even if you use it on an unconscious person, even to determine AVPU, it may be considered assault.


Hate to think what intubating someone would be considered then...


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 3, 2021)

I just don’t see how doing it for legitimate reasons would be considered assault.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 3, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I just don’t see how doing it for legitimate reasons would be considered assault.


People in EMS (life in general) tend to regurgitate things they've heard without actually verifying them.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 3, 2021)

Hence my question.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 3, 2021)

E tank said:


> Hate to think what intubating someone would be considered then...


Kinky... It would be considered kinky.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 3, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Kinky... It would be considered kinky.


Depends on what you “tube” them with.

And I teach my new EMTs to stay away from the sterrnal rub. A trap squeeze is just as effective.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 3, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I was told that even if you use it on an unconscious person, even to determine AVPU, it may be considered assault.


It’s not. There is no intent to commit a battery. Utter BS.

Yes. Trap squeeze is what we teach now too.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 4, 2021)

So I did a thing today, and checked out a fencing class! It was fun, and I'm planning on coming back next week too 😁


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 4, 2021)

Your neighbors will be much happier. No more yellow caution tape.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 4, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> So I did a thing today, and checked out a fencing class! It was fun, and I'm planning on coming back next week too 😁


Keep practicing "It's just a flesh wound."


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 4, 2021)

If you’re going to be an idiot lighting fireworks and throwing them out the vehicle as you’re driving down the road at least let it out of your hand first.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 4, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Keep practicing "It's just a flesh wound."


I’d do it purely for the chance to leap forward and say “Hello, I am Inigo Montoya. You killed my father, prepare to die.” in my best Mandy Patankin Spaniard’s accent.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 4, 2021)

I was born an American, I live as an American, and I will die as an American. Happy Independence Day. 245 years of freedom.


----------



## E tank (Jul 4, 2021)

Germans, Japanese, British (still working with the Russians, but then, everyone else is too...)...all once blood enemies....now just one more group holding a beer at the BBQ......Say what you want (you listening AOC?)...*warts and all...* best country in the history of human civilization....


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 4, 2021)

30 rounds of 7mm rem mag sure wakes the shoulder up


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 4, 2021)

Second 911 volly shift. So far nothing as expected, although the night is young and I don't think the fireworks have really started up.


----------



## E tank (Jul 4, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> 30 rounds of 7mm rem mag sure wakes the shoulder up


...30?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 4, 2021)

Pretty nice living .4 miles away from the park where they do the fireworks at. Kick back in my backyard. Have a fire. Drink beer and celebrate in style.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 5, 2021)

E tank said:


> ...30?


That's how many I shot today. 


I didn't get shot with 30 rounds of 7mm.


----------



## fm_emt (Jul 5, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I was told that even if you use it on an unconscious person, even to determine AVPU, it may be considered assault.


I have never heard that before.

... until I started working in California again. Now I have heard it multiple times.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 5, 2021)

fm_emt said:


> I have never heard that before.
> 
> ... until I started working in California again. Now I have heard it multiple times.


It’s utter BS, CA included.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 5, 2021)

I’m in CA of the east coast, No-Jersey, where you can’t do anything.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 5, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> 30 rounds of 7mm rem mag sure wakes the shoulder up


Hopefully it wasn't done all at once...


----------



## E tank (Jul 5, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> That's how many I shot today.
> 
> 
> I didn't get shot with 30 rounds of 7mm.


Yeah....got that.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 6, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> 30 rounds of 7mm rem mag sure wakes the shoulder up


You have ammo?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 6, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> You have ammo?


I learned my lesson in 2008 and 2012. I may be low on reloading supplies, but Im Never low on ammo. Even during the shortage I've found all the components I need except primers and 8208xbr, which I have a sufficient amount of both to get me by


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 6, 2021)

I need a stronger deodorant. Any suggestions?


----------



## Aprz (Jul 6, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I need a stronger deodorant. Any suggestions?


No recommended brand, but have you tried putting deodorant on at night instead? I read somewhere that bacterial build up mostly in your sleep so it is actually better to put it on at bedtime than in the morning. You want to prevent the smell, not just cover it up. Kinda same idea as using dry shampoo.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 6, 2021)

Interesting


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 6, 2021)

When I have needed to use an antimicrobial agent in addition to my deodorant, I use a potassium alum crystal deodorant stick. I put it on wet, let it dry then apply usual deodorant. Works pretty well!


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 6, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I learned my lesson in 2008 and 2012. I may be low on reloading supplies, but Im Never low on ammo. Even during the shortage I've found all the components I need except primers and 8208xbr, which I have a sufficient amount of both to get me by


I'm the opposite. I have enough of the ammo I mainly use, which hasn't been much lately. Reloading stuff however.....


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 6, 2021)

What's a good flashlight to use with work?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 6, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> What's a good flashlight to use with work?


One that has fresh batteries.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 6, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> One that has fresh batteries.


Try the Veal?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 6, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> What's a good flashlight to use with work?


I’ve been a fan of the Olights. They are slightly pricey but very good quality with some very good features.

The main feature that I like is that they have a very small LED light the tells you the charge level while using the light. so you don’t have to worry about “are my batteries getting low”. You just turn the light on really quick. If it’s green then you are good to go. If it’s red you need to charge it.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 7, 2021)

So I’m at my volly squad (it’s going as I expected, very few calls and the ones we have had were canceled en route) and I see something out of the corner of my eye. It’s a mouse.

Do you recommend any specific Olight?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 7, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> What's a good flashlight to use with work?



Streamlight or Surefire. ‘Merican made.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 7, 2021)

Nothing like your brand new truck with 152 miles on it having to be towed back ti dealer because it won't start.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 7, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Streamlight or Surefire. ‘Merican made.


I've been carrying the exact same Streamlight Stinger everyday since I bought it in 1998.  On my 3rd battery and 2nd bulb (pre-LED version obviously).


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 7, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> I've been carrying the exact same Streamlight Stinger everyday since I bought it in 1998.  On my 3rd battery and 2nd bulb (pre-LED version obviously).



Streamlights in all my vehicles and on my firearms. Not as bright as a Surefire, but you can't beat the price point.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 7, 2021)

Streamlight in my flight suit and one in the truck. Didn't install one (charger) in my car just because I'm looking at new ones anyway. 

I put my first Olight on my SBR, I'm pretty impressed with it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 7, 2021)

Streamlight Stinger for the last 15 years. The charger is mounted in my truck.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 7, 2021)

Dang these are expensive flashlights.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 7, 2021)

Just had a legit cardiac arrest save while doing hazmat training. Tones for an arrest right next to our building, at a soccer field. Ran over with an AED, CPR was going on, delivered a shock, she was talking and mostly alert by the time the fire department and medics showed up.

She had a history of Brugada syndrome and I expect she’ll wind up with a AICD.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 7, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Brugada syndrome


Now I have another medical term to add to my EMS notebook.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 8, 2021)

Of the five highest call volume days at my part time job, I’ve been on shift for three of them. This is getting less fun.

We’re running decent calls at least.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 8, 2021)

So my truck AC isn’t working, hopefully it’s going to be an easy and cheap fix.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 8, 2021)

Truck AC kaput and cheap fix are incompatible ideas, these days.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 8, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Nothing like your brand new truck with 152 miles on it having to be towed back ti dealer because it won't start.


Apparently the frame ground was broken.  Now in line at shop to get a couple of DOT violations fixed too.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 8, 2021)

I guess it was too much to ask to be able to just drive through the parking lot at Costco (just tryna leave) and NOT get cutoff 3 different times before I can even leave said parking lot... -_-



ffemt8978 said:


> Apparently the frame ground was broken.  Now in line at shop to get a couple of DOT violations fixed too.


Ooof that sounds $$$


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 8, 2021)

110 outside, perfect weather to row 6500 meters in 30 minutes in the apparatus bay.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 8, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> 110 outside, perfect weather to row 6500 meters in 30 minutes in the apparatus bay.


Sweat equity.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 8, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Ooof that sounds $$$


Nope...less than 160 miles on truck. Problem found during initial accept inspection since it wouldn't start.  Better not cost me a penny.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 8, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Sweat equity.


Nah...he's just trying to make a big enough puddle that he can imagine he's rowing in water.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 8, 2021)

Well just transported a 90 y/o who has a history of Scarlet Fever. Never expected that, or the Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 9, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Well just transported a 90 y/o who has a history of Scarlet Fever. Never expected that, or the Spanish Inquisition.



Not so crazy if it was as a child — scarlet fever in the pre-penicillin era (or at least pre-sulfa drugs) was a serious risk.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 9, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Well just transported a 90 y/o who has a history of Scarlet Fever. Never expected that, or the Spanish Inquisition.


My oldest has had it twice with strep. Ironically her name is Scarlett.

ETA: more appropriately, she has had the scarlatina rash.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 9, 2021)

I’m a bit jealous of him because at 90 he still has a full head of hair, not that grey (although that could be artificial color), which is more than I’m going to have when I’m his age.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 9, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I’m a bit jealous of him because at 90 he still has a full head of hair, not that grey (although that could be artificial color), which is more than I’m going to have when I’m his age.


Have you ever considered Finasteride? My two brothers started balding in their teens/early 20s. Obvious family history of balding with all the the men in my family. They are only 11 months apart in age and supposedly not adopted!  One started using Finasteride and over the counter Rogaine in his early twenties and has better hair than me. The other one briefly used Finasteride in his late twenties when it was kinda too late to save his hair. He used it for a couple of months, said he felt like he was getting weaker at the gym, and stopped using it. He's completely bald. I don't know if he tried Rogaine too.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 9, 2021)

I went to order replacement work undershirts (black ovis merino wool). They used to be $45 a piece, now they're $65 each. That stung a bit so only ordered 2, fortunately my old ones are still in good shape, I just don't feel like they dry as fast as they used to.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 10, 2021)

8 calls tonight all back to back and two involved having to call dispatch and ODS because they were called in at the same time. Oh we’re also just starting to use Logis which is a headache within itself because of tech issues. I just want to go to bed and sleep for more than 5-6 hours.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 10, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Have you ever considered Finasteride? My two brothers started balding in their teens/early 20s. Obvious family history of balding with all the the men in my family. They are only 11 months apart in age and supposedly not adopted!  One started using Finasteride and over the counter Rogaine in his early twenties and has better hair than me. The other one briefly used Finasteride in his late twenties when it was kinda too late to save his hair. He used it for a couple of months, said he felt like he was getting weaker at the gym, and stopped using it. He's completely bald. I don't know if he tried Rogaine too.



Finasteride has been a miracle drug for my hair and pretty inexpensive - I recommend.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 10, 2021)

I hate this place sometimes. The only transit that’s available needs an oil change and the rear AC doesn’t work. One of the vans doesn’t even start. So we’re stuck in another van that has a check engine light on and rear AC that mostly works but doesn’t cool down the entire back due to two broken vents. They just need to scrap the vans because they always have problems, like leaks with the main O2. Hell four of them have been out of service since February.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 10, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Finasteride has been a miracle drug for my hair and pretty inexpensive - I recommend.


I've got good beard ability. When my time comes, I'll just shave the dome and balance it with a  solid chest length beard.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 10, 2021)

Today I dressed two wriggly preschoolers and an even more wriggly toddler in formal wear. So. Many. Buttons. So gosh darn cute though


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 11, 2021)

Nothing like a ballgame. Whole fam’s here which is awesome, but showing our son who we root for?…absolutely priceless.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 11, 2021)

So I had to go relieve at a different station yesterday, one of our more rural "country" stations, but along the North Shore. It's the station where the backyard ends, and the beach begins. It's awesome. Beautiful, and they're a chill crew too. Normally averages about a call a day. About the only downside to having to go here is the almost hour long drive, but hey, that was my commute to my previous inner city ambulance job so it's not all bad (and yup, the line on the transfer list to go to Sunset Beach is about a mile long lol)

I've worked there before, in fact last year I had a "Long Term Relief" where I was essentially temporarily assigned to this station for about a month (due to someone being out on injury). In that month, this 1 call a day station, we got 1 building fire, 1 multi company brush fire, a couple vehicle fires, and a few homeless camp (more of an unauthorized campfire than an actual brush fire). They half jokingly kept saying they were gonna ban me from going there in the future if that black cloud kept up  😅 

Cut to yesterday I'm relieving there again. I was actually scheduled to do our annual Water Safety training (more lifeguarding rescue techniques type stuff... not at all unimportant given this stations beach location, the sheer number of cooped up tourists flooding the island resulting in rescue calls all over  the place...) This crew had already done theirs, and since my normal Engine company was coming up to do theirs at a nearby beach, I would just leave, do the training, and go back. An issue was that the Captain normally assigned to the Sunset Beach engine was out with his annual physical in the morning, so it was just me, their Engineer as Acting Captain, and one other Firefighter (Acting Engineer), so we had to wait for the Capt to come back to allow me to leave without pulling the Engine out of service.

Shortly he gets back, while I got my stuff gathered up to go, sure enough we get an Alarm. Not a regular medical or Activated Fire Alarm, but an Arcing Wires call. Get to the neighborhood, and sure enough, a tree branch had fallen and was on top of the high voltage power lines, and was arcing and sparking. Ok, so we call the Power Company (they had a 1 hour ETA due to traffic) so I have my turnouts on and my job is to go to the far side and cordon off the street, so we don't get any lookiloos (or just people driving thru) end up getting electrocuted. A few minutes later, and sure enough the tree branch on the wires practically explodes and the line breaks and live wires drop into the street. Actually next to the street. On top of some dudes poor car. And yup, a Toyota Corolla is no match for high voltage and promptly catches fire. Fire we (the Firefighters) can't do much about initially because well, water and high voltage electricity don't exactly mix well together either.

But yeah, the car is catching fire, the power pole is catching fire, the bushes are starting to catch... Now we're worried about the house catching fire! So our Acting Captain pulls out a hoseline and is starting to "pencil" (short bursts of water) just to try and contain the exposure so it doesn't spread. Which means the Acting Engineer is busy running the pump and getting the foam system into operation, so it falls to me to skirt around the wires (Does the term "bunny hopping" in this context sound familiar? I was def wondering if I would have to do that!) becuase I was the only one available to drag a 4in supply to the nearest hydrant and get a water supply (normally a car fire can just be blasted with tank water, but yeah, we could only contain the exposure until the power company got here to ensure we wouldn't get zapped....)

(Side note, how do you guys where there's this "Winter" thing deal with dry barrel hydrants?? We have a small handful scattered around, and this hydrant was one of them, and it was a damn pain to open!)

So yeah, of course I go and take over the handline, we're in a defensive posture maybe 30-50 feet away (basically the max range of the line to rain some foam around to contain), and we're there for that whole damn hour till Power Company guy arrives, where he promptly ensures the power is off, and we can approach (the now smoldering) and finish putting it out.

In the meantime, one of the neighbors must be a semi-professional (or full on professional) photographer because he apparently used a really nice camera to take really nice "action" shots of us at work. Cool pictures, the kind you'd want to frame at the fire station lol. 

One problem.... Acting Captain was only in turnouts, no helmet, no SCBA during his initial "Need to pull a line and get some containment on this now before it spreads" and me, well I had my helmet on but no SCBA either (from running around far side of the street to snubbing the hydrant to defensive posture a good 30 feet away).... So what happens as soon as the pictures find their way to Social Media?

We barely had time to get back to the station after everything and our Battalion Chief is calling the station saying his Boss, the Operations Chief of the whole Dept, is asking him, why on earth we weren't fully suited up in full PPEs and everything. SO our reward was writing up an official memo to the Executive Staff explaining why we weren't wearing SCBAs...... -_-


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 11, 2021)

Currently there is a hog skull soaking in peroxide on my kitchen counter.

My wife is either ignoring it or didn't notice. I'd like to think she's used to this by now.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 11, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Currently there is a hog skull soaking in peroxide on my kitchen counter.
> 
> My wife is either ignoring it or didn't notice. I'd like to think she's used to this by now.



I wonder how my neighbors would react to me boiling deer skulls in my backyard... then again I'd actually have to kill a deer...


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 11, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I wonder how my neighbors would react to me boiling deer skulls in my backyard...



Also a common occurrence, though I just buried this one.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 11, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Currently there is a hog skull soaking in peroxide on my kitchen counter.
> 
> My wife is either ignoring it or didn't notice. I'd like to think she's used to this by now.


As long as she's not planning on putting your head in it.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 11, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I wonder how my neighbors would react to me boiling deer skulls in my backyard... then again I'd actually have to kill a deer...


My buddy and I broke down the gator I killed last year on the back "porch" of his apartment which just faces a courtyard with a bunch of other apartments.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 12, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> My buddy and I broke down the gator I killed last year on the back "porch" of his apartment which just faces a courtyard with a bunch of other apartments.


That's more awesome than the time I killed a snapping turtle in an apartment bathtub.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 12, 2021)

I really hope I get that per diem 911 job I applied for. I’ve gotten 2 calls with the volly squad I’m part of and they were both canceled en route.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 13, 2021)

My old partner is riding with me and we were a **** show back in the city. Not even done with day 2 with him and we already have a scene with helos...guess some things don't change. That being said, really loving the ketamine/fentanyl combo. That worked so beautifully.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 13, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> really loving the ketamine/fentanyl combo. That worked so beautifully.


Looking for solid literature on this actual topic. If you, or anyone else has any, post it up. Preferably in a separate thread.


----------



## E tank (Jul 13, 2021)

ketamine + anything works so beautifully....tripping a lot of useful receptors with much less of each drug to be more effective....


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 13, 2021)

E tank said:


> ketamine + anything works so beautifully....tripping a lot of useful receptors with much less of each drug to be more effective....


Lately I’ve been doing a lot of ketamine & precedex for MAC cases. Works incredibly well.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 13, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Looking for solid literature on this actual topic. If you, or anyone else has any, post it up. Preferably in a separate thread.


I'll take a look and ask around. 



E tank said:


> ketamine + anything works so beautifully....tripping a lot of useful receptors with much less of each drug to be more effective....


We didn't go super light on the Fentanyl. He got 100 + 100 a bit later. Didn't touch his pain a bit. That 25mg cherry on top put him to a nice drowsy, but easily roused state. Got him breathing easier with the fractured ribs too.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 13, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> I'll take a look and ask around.
> 
> 
> We didn't go super light on the Fentanyl. He got 100 + 100 a bit later. Didn't touch his pain a bit. That 25mg cherry on top put him to a nice drowsy, but easily roused state. Got him breathing easier with the fractured ribs too.


I enjoy when medicating the patient with a variety of rib fractures that looks like absolute doo doo and then suddenly they look much better since they can actually breathe. It's saved a few folks from getting a not strictly necessary needle decompression that's for sure (or at least made it more comfortable).


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 13, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I enjoy when medicating the patient with a variety of rib fractures that looks like absolute doo doo and then suddenly they look much better since they can actually breathe. It's saved a few folks from getting a not strictly necessary needle decompression that's for sure (or at least made it more comfortable).


Yea it cut his respiratory rate almost in half and not in a bad way. I am honestly surprised he didn't need it, that vehicle looked baaaad. But he maintained beautifully and we got the pain and work of breathing under control. Never did show signs of tensioning.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 13, 2021)

Dodgers and Yankees players get boo'd. Ohtani gets the W and Walsh makes a great sliding catch. AL bets the NL yet again. All is right in the world.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 13, 2021)

Go Bears!


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 14, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Dodgers and Yankees players get boo'd. Ohtani gets the W and Walsh makes a great sliding catch. AL bets the NL yet again. All is right in the world.


You mean the same Ohtani who failed to live up to the Home Run Derby hype?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 14, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> You mean the same Ohtani who failed to live up to the Home Run Derby hype?



Didn't help that his bp pitcher was trying to win the Cy Young award.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 14, 2021)

Done with today.  Code ✅ major trauma ✅ tacos ✅


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 14, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Done with today.  Code ✅ major trauma ✅ tacos ✅


How were…the Tacos? Spill it!


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 14, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Didn't help that his bp pitcher was trying to win the Cy Young award.


Im so sick of the Ohtani hype. Yeah, it's pretty amazing what he is doing, but it's likely unsustainable over a career.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 14, 2021)

Also, for as bad as it sounds, I've watched 0 MLB after the Atlanta all star game stunt. Sometimes politics just go too far towards ruining good things.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 14, 2021)

Support Little League.


----------



## E tank (Jul 14, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> We didn't go super light on the Fentanyl. He got 100 + 100 a bit later. Didn't touch his pain a bit. That 25mg cherry on top put him to a nice drowsy, but easily roused state. Got him breathing easier with the fractured ribs too.


Yeah...you prolly can cut your fentanyl in half with that 25 of ketamine...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 15, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> How were…the Tacos? Spill it!


A little dry.  So not as good as they usually make them.  But I survived.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 15, 2021)

Woot, nozzle man on the first in company to a building fire in our area! Small contents fire, mostly smoldering, which was good as limited damage, but still exciting to be going into the smokey hallway first in 👨‍🚒🚒


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 15, 2021)

Get to work, find out that I’m in a van, luckily it’s the only one that has a seat that’s movable enough so I don’t need a cushion. Check the main O2, it’s empty. Go to swap it out. There’s no spare main O2 in the O2 room and out of the two remaining vans, one has no O2 tank at all and the other won’t even turn on, let alone unlock the back doors. Luckily one of the 911 transits was available (it just needs an oil change) so we’re in that. If it wasn’t here, I have no idea what we would have done if the transit wasn’t here. Is this kind of crap exclusive to private EMS in general?


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 15, 2021)

E tank said:


> Yeah...you prolly can cut your fentanyl in half with that 25 of ketamine...


Yea this is a use/dose range I have to get more familiar with. I've seen it used in a lot of other instances, but those have been RSI's and chronic pain infusions.

Definitely gonna tweak my approach to how I use it next time just a bit to see how 100/25 does.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 15, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Is this kind of crap exclusive to private EMS in general?



No, And frankly it's a little concerning that were still in a pandemic and they're cutting thier O2 supply so close. 

We will never learn.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 15, 2021)

It’s AMR and I’m 98% sure that the truck with the empty O2 tank has a leak.


----------



## E tank (Jul 15, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Get to work, find out that I’m in a van, luckily it’s the only one that has a seat that’s movable enough so I don’t need a cushion. Check the main O2, it’s empty. Go to swap it out. There’s no spare main O2 in the O2 room and out of the two remaining vans, one has no O2 tank at all and the other won’t even turn on, let alone unlock the back doors. Luckily one of the 911 transits was available (it just needs an oil change) so we’re in that. If it wasn’t here, I have no idea what we would have done if the transit wasn’t here. Is this kind of crap exclusive to private EMS in general?


consider it practice. your chosen field, by definition, is unpredictable. the good news here is that all this wasn't discovered in a life threatening situation. sounds like your system worked....


----------



## Aprz (Jul 15, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Get to work, find out that I’m in a van, luckily it’s the only one that has a seat that’s movable enough so I don’t need a cushion. Check the main O2, it’s empty. Go to swap it out. There’s no spare main O2 in the O2 room and out of the two remaining vans, one has no O2 tank at all and the other won’t even turn on, let alone unlock the back doors. Luckily one of the 911 transits was available (it just needs an oil change) so we’re in that. If it wasn’t here, I have no idea what we would have done if the transit wasn’t here. Is this kind of crap exclusive to private EMS in general?


Some days can be frustrating like this. I've had days where I had to go to multiple ambulances looking for something like a pedi-mate, restraints, or seatbelt for the gurneys. Sometimes the ambulances needed to be jump started. If you aren't going in service because the company isn't adequately equipped or staffed, that's on the company and not on you. It's kind of typical for companies to not have too much extra of anything and sometimes they do take a punch for it.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 15, 2021)

E tank said:


> sounds like your system worked....


Only through luck.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 15, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> It’s AMR and I’m 98% sure that the truck with the empty O2 tank has a leak.


Pro tip: when you’re new, it’s not really cool  to talk bad about your company everyday. Trucks break, things leak, it’s the same no matter where you go. It’s just part of it, even at the ol wealthy fire department I’ve been in three ambulances in the past three shifts. You could do a lot worse than working at just about any AMR operation.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 15, 2021)

I’ll keep that in mind.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 15, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Pro tip: when you’re new, it’s not really cool  to talk bad about your company everyday. Trucks break, things leak, it’s the same no matter where you go. It’s just part of it, even at the ol wealthy fire department I’ve been in three ambulances in the past three shifts. You could do a lot worse than working at just about any AMR operation.



Beat me to it. Ol wealthy FD forces my *** just about every week yet I don't complain.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 16, 2021)

I’ve got some maturing to do I admit.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 16, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Beat me to it. Ol wealthy FD forces my *** just about every week yet I don't complain.


I'm definitely glad I dont get it like you. I'm currently at the top of the list, but as soon as I get held or 2 weeks passes I cycle to the bottom again.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 16, 2021)

Keeping true to the directionless form. The amount of blackberries I have harvested off my two bushes in the past two weeks is nothing short of substantial. I think when all is said and done I'll have probably 4-5 pounds of berries.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 16, 2021)

Apparently one of our guys has a mango tree that's ripe and just dropping a ton of mangoes into their yard, he started bringing in a bunch of the extras and now we have more than we know what to do with. Guess we'll find out just how many mango smoothies we can drink ... 😆

Also today is my last shift before a bit of vacay. Get off work tomorrow morning, go home, grab my bag, call an Uber to the airport, then I'll be back in So Cal for a couple weeks


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 16, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Apparently one of our guys has a mango tree that's ripe and just dropping a ton of mangoes into their yard, he started bringing in a bunch of the extras and now we have more than we know what to do with. Guess we'll find out just how many mango smoothies we can drink ...



Bruh. You're from So Cal. Marinate some flap meat. Grab some mangos, jalapeños, and red onion. Bam taco night with some kick *** mango salsa.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 16, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Apparently one of our guys has a mango tree that's ripe and just dropping a ton of mangoes into their yard, he started bringing in a bunch of the extras and now we have more than we know what to do with. Guess we'll find out just how many mango smoothies we can drink ...
> 
> Also today is my last shift before a bit of vacay. Get off work tomorrow morning, go home, grab my bag, call an Uber to the airport, then I'll be back in So Cal for a couple weeks


You city folk need to learn to can.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 16, 2021)

Dehydrator works too.


----------



## jgmedic (Jul 16, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Beat me to it. Ol wealthy FD forces my *** just about every week yet I don't complain.


Only because Forcey does it with a ball gag to go with that sandpaper finish.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 16, 2021)

Whew, 3/3 shifts in a row with fire. 

Smallish rubbish/homeless camp fire in the brush, so just us and a Tanker (the kind with wheels not wings you bear folk), but had to pull 300' of 1¾" hose just to reach it from the road (coulda used a 1" bundle on the end, but I pulled the line, and then the other guys broke it behind me to extend instead of just bringing up the bundle so *shrugs*)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 16, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Whew, 3/3 shifts in a row with fire.
> 
> Smallish rubbish/homeless camp fire in the brush, so just us and a Tanker (the kind with wheels not wings you bear folk), but had to pull 300' of 1¾" hose just to reach it from the road (coulda used a 1" bundle on the end, but I pulled the line, and then the other guys broke it behind me to extend instead of just bringing up the bundle so *shrugs*)


Sounds like they want to remind you to pull the 1" next time.  Rofl


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 16, 2021)

Well we don't have any 1" preconnects, except a short 50' stretch on the front bumper, and I was told to grab the Precon (which is only 1¾")


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 16, 2021)

Usually brush play is if can't get it with the short front bumper line, pull a regular Precon (1¾", 200') and then if needed to extend still attach a bundle. *usually* a 1" Brush bundle (especially if expecting to go even further) but it's not the first time I've seen/heard of a 1¾" bundle being used)


----------



## Tigger (Jul 16, 2021)

Hate hate hate flying on days I get off work. Up at 445 for a bad rollover and got a call at 650 so even though I had relief coming in early it didn’t matter. Barely got to see the gf after a 72 and now I’m stuck in Charlotte for weather and I look like a raccoon I’m so tired.
So yes, I’ll be at the bar.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 16, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Usually brush play is if can't get it with the short front bumper line, pull a regular Precon (1¾", 200') and then if needed to extend still attach a bundle. *usually* a 1" Brush bundle (especially if expecting to go even further) but it's not the first time I've seen/heard of a 1¾" bundle being used)


::looking around warily:: did I somehow end up in the Fire Engineering forum?

f’in hose jockeys.

I kid I kid.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 16, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Hate hate hate flying on days I get off work. Up at 445 for a bad rollover and got a call at 650 so even though I had relief coming in early it didn’t matter. Barely got to see the gf after a 72 and now I’m stuck in Charlotte for weather and I look like a raccoon I’m so tired.
> So yes, I’ll be at the bar.



Ive done some heavy drinking at a bar in CLT thanks to weather. Also had the worst pulled pork sandwich of my life there.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 17, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Hate hate hate flying on days I get off work. Up at 445 for a bad rollover and got a call at 650 so even though I had relief coming in early it didn’t matter. Barely got to see the gf after a 72 and now I’m stuck in Charlotte for weather and I look like a raccoon I’m so tired.
> So yes, I’ll be at the bar.


If you need to be stuck at an airport, CLT is not a terrible one. I live very near there and have flown in and out countless times.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 17, 2021)

I normally fly thru LAX, but I'll be going through Ontario airport this trip


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 17, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> I normally fly thru LAX, but I'll be going through Ontario airport this trip



I vastly prefer Ontario.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 17, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I vastly prefer Ontario.


Palm Springs is my #1. Ontario is #2. John Wayne #3. Burbank #4…


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 17, 2021)

I need to get a haircut.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 17, 2021)

Well I got to pet a kitty cat as we were leaving an assisted living facility. I am happy.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 17, 2021)

Well..now we have Monkey Pox in the US.

Yep. That’ll do it.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 18, 2021)

Oh joy.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 18, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Palm Springs is my #1. Ontario is #2. John Wayne #3. Burbank #4…


My airline only flies in and out from HNL via LAX, Ontario, and Long Beach (which that last one is lime a 7am flight, ugh no thanks lol) too bad Burbank isn't an option....


Fezman92 said:


> Well I got to pet a kitty cat as we were leaving an assisted living facility. I am happy.


Always the best. I remember one call we turn around and the patients cats are getting comfortable on top of our bags 😹


CCCSD said:


> Well..now we have Monkey Pox in the US.
> 
> Yep. That’ll do it.


I heard about a single guy who got it while in Africa, diagnosed after flying back.... did it spread from there??


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 18, 2021)

And I'm officially back in So Cal right now for the next couple weeks. Hopefully Forcey the Bear doesn't get any bright ideas about that 😆


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 18, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Always the best. I remember one call we turn around and the patients cats are getting comfortable on top of our bags 😹


Aww that’s so cute. When I get a place of my own I’m getting a cat.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 18, 2021)

HazMat level A competency day today. Good news is, it’s only going to be 85 degrees. Bad news, it’s 85 degrees.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 18, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> My airline only flies in and out from HNL via LAX, Ontario, and Long Beach (which that last one is lime a 7am flight, ugh no thanks lol) too bad Burbank isn't an option....
> 
> Always the best. I remember one call we turn around and the patients cats are getting comfortable on top of our bags 😹
> 
> I heard about a single guy who got it while in Africa, diagnosed after flying back.... did it spread from there??


Not yet…


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 18, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> And I'm officially back in So Cal right now for the next couple weeks. Hopefully Forcey the Bear doesn't get any bright ideas about that 😆



CAL FIRE be like: Yo, you available to work?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 18, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> CAL FIRE be like: Yo, you gunna be available to work, period.


Fixed it, and I’m not even a nozzle.

Also, I sure am glad the boy finally stays still throughout his entire haircut. It took the better half of a grueling, crying, squirming year, but alas, success!


----------



## Aprz (Jul 19, 2021)

Finally finished TPATC. 17 hours of online training! Who thought that was a good idea? <_<


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 19, 2021)

Got held over for a 50 hour shift which kinda trashed my weekend plans. However, one refusal on the back half and 8 hours of sleep both nights, so... not the worst way that could have gone.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 19, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Finally finished TPATC. 17 hours of online training! Who thought that was a good idea? <_<


Did all your wildest dreams come true?

Seriously though, the online modules were pretty dry. It reminded me a lot of the quarterly LINK training. 

I only took TPATC at the recommendation of my Creighton instructor.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 20, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Did all your wildest dreams come true?
> 
> Seriously though, the online modules were pretty dry. It reminded me a lot of the quarterly LINK training.
> 
> I only took TPATC at the recommendation of my Creighton instructor.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 20, 2021)

Aprz said:


>


While funny, this is legitimately about the average day at my base. Not kidding.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 20, 2021)

Same, lol. I made the image.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 20, 2021)

Heimlich maneuver for the win. Walked into the house and did a differential in about 10 seconds. Went from crap he's seizing, to damn its a reaction, to holy **** he's chocking. Was getting ready to go in with a laryngoscope and magill forceps when he finally coughed it up. Damn grapes.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 20, 2021)

Only took 3 years of full time flight before I got one of the rare Swan-Ganz caths.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 20, 2021)

Why would they cath a bird?!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 20, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Why would they cath a bird?!


Gotta use them before they expire right?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 21, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Why would they cath a bird?!


When mommy bird and daddy bird love each other very much, a flight medic will come along and drop a cath changing an ugly duckling into a beautiful swan.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 21, 2021)

Well apparently while one of our Ladder trucks (well a Quint) was parked on scene of a medical call, with the crew inside, someone literally took the truck for a joyride...









						Fire truck stolen during call, later found at Makaha 7-Eleven
					

A fire truck was stolen while Honolulu Fire Department crews were responding to a call in Waianae on Saturday.




					www.kitv.com


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 21, 2021)

yikes


----------



## Seirende (Jul 21, 2021)

big sportsball thing last night apparently. the local team won the NBA championships.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 21, 2021)

Seirende said:


> big sportsball thing last night apparently. the local team won the NBA championships.


Too bad Harry Doyle wasn't the on air broadcaster.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 21, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Too bad Harry Doyle wasn't the on air broadcaster.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 21, 2021)

CALEMT said:


>


He's one of the reasons I still follow the Brewers.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 21, 2021)

Forgot about the CCP beta exam until today. Now for a 2 week crash course refresher in OB, advanced hemodynamic monitoring, and the other voodoo I dont do.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 22, 2021)

When they tPA the vertigo patient because he has "central nystagmus" but a clear CT and then he doesn't miraculously get better...


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 22, 2021)

Mm... In-N-Out yesterday, Chick-fil-A today, and Disney tomorrow... vacation is going great! 😁


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 22, 2021)

What is this vacation thing you speak off?


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 22, 2021)

The ice pack I brought to keep my chocolate didn’t last long so my chocolate is a bit melted. 😭


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 22, 2021)

Drink it.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 22, 2021)

It’s not that melted.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 23, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> It’s not that melted.


Make s'mores then


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 23, 2021)

Went into Manhattan for the first time in a year. So quiet…kinda eerie.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 23, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Went into Manhattan for the first time in a year. So quiet…kinda eerie.


I managed to avoid Manhattan thankfully.  Brooklyn, the Bronx, Queens and Long Island was more than enough for me.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 23, 2021)

Meanwhile me and the fam are at Disneyland today and it is very ...people-y lol

Not super crowded but very far from empty

And a lot more no masks than mask wearers too....


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 23, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Meanwhile me and the fam are at Disneyland today and it is very ...people-y lol
> 
> Not super crowded but very far from empty
> 
> And a lot more no masks than mask wearers too....


With the exception of a back to school trip to our local theme park, we've been avoiding crowds and doing more hiking and various other outdoor things. Not because of any fear of covid, but mostly because last years lockdown reminded me I don't like people.

My oldest has moved up to a 20" mountain bike so I dusted of my Specialized that's been stored since she was born. We've been enjoying single track together.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 23, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Meanwhile me and the fam are at Disneyland today and it is very ...people-y lol
> 
> Not super crowded but very far from empty
> 
> And a lot more no masks than mask wearers too....


Say hi to Delta and Lambda for me…


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 24, 2021)

What is it with elderly patients and area rugs?


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 24, 2021)

In a very rare and strange turn of event (actually all planned...) I'm less than 10 miles from DisneyWorld. Yes. That one. In Orlando.


----------



## E tank (Jul 24, 2021)

Tigger said:


> When they tPA the vertigo patient because he has "central nystagmus" but a clear CT and then he doesn't miraculously get better...


Either you don't have the whole story or you're not sharing it....


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 24, 2021)

Tigger said:


> When they tPA the vertigo patient because he has "central nystagmus" but a clear CT and then he doesn't miraculously get better...


All a clear CT means is that they don't have a bleed, it isn't a good way rule out a blockage.


----------



## fm_emt (Jul 24, 2021)

I like dropping by here. It reminds me that I liked a lot of the web better before social media came along. Facebook is a mess, instagram is getting worse, and Reddit continues to slide into the cesspool as well. (permanently banning accounts with no recourse, blocking VPN users from making comments until 10 minutes has elapsed, etc.) 

I hope our local Indian places start to have lunch buffets again. until then, these $4 chicken tikka masala dishes from Trader Joe's are delicious.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 25, 2021)

fm_emt said:


> I like dropping by here. It reminds me that I liked a lot of the web better before social media came along. Facebook is a mess, instagram is getting worse, and Reddit continues to slide into the cesspool as well. (permanently banning accounts with no recourse, blocking VPN users from making comments until 10 minutes has elapsed, etc.)
> 
> I hope our local Indian places start to have lunch buffets again. until then, these $4 chicken tikka masala dishes from Trader Joe's are delicious.


Agreed. I haven't done EMS in quite a while now but I still feel connected to it and I generally find the discussion here better than most other places on the web. I am back on FB and Reddit but I limit my use of both platforms to topics of interest rather than news, politics, etc and rarely post at all. It's just a complete dumpster fire otherwise.

I haven't tried that specific dish from TJ's but I like a lot of their stuff. I'll have to look for that one.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 25, 2021)

That dish from TJ is amazing.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 25, 2021)

E tank said:


> Either you don't have the whole story or you're not sharing it....


Ah yes let’s just assume I’m up to no good here. 

That was the the story I got from the ED physician when I came back with a different patient. No other deficits aside from acute onset dizziness. CT and CTA done, no findings of note, patient received tPA.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 26, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Ah yes let’s just assume I’m up to no good here.
> 
> That was the the story I got from the ED physician when I came back with a different patient. No other deficits aside from acute onset dizziness. CT and CTA done, no findings of note, patient received tPA.


Sounds like a well lit scene call.


----------



## E tank (Jul 26, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Ah yes let’s just assume I’m up to no good here.
> 
> That was the the story I got from the ED physician when I came back with a different patient. No other deficits aside from acute onset dizziness. CT and CTA done, no findings of note, patient received tPA.


Guilty...didn't come off right...the ^ last sentence (CTA) was what I was curious about....


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 26, 2021)

Gas leak a few houses down the block, 3 LACoFD Engines, Squad, Quint, BC all responding down our street lol
(Single engine remaining, another Engine and Squad took off Code 3 down the street presumably to another call, the others cleared... but still, lots of flashy lights and the song of my people😆 😁👨‍🚒🚒🚒🚒


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 26, 2021)

I can't believe I waited this long to become a hazmat tech. Too much fun.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 26, 2021)

The sneks on the ambulances at my volly squad look sad.


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 26, 2021)

Finally had my first call as the treating EMT and it was interesting. 31y/o male, with a possible right femur fracture. Since PT had paralysis (previous history), there was no pain, but they were shaking and diaphoretic, which according to the PT, it was his body's way of letting him know that something was wrong (as if the 'snaping sound like a twig' and obvious deformity, swelling, and odd positioning of the leg didn't give it away).  Even my partner who has been doing this for a while never encountered a PT like this before. Annoyed at myself that I couldn't get a BP though.


----------



## Seirende (Jul 29, 2021)

currently stanning simone biles


----------



## Fezman92 (Jul 30, 2021)

Speaking of her.


----------



## fm_emt (Jul 30, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> Agreed. I haven't done EMS in quite a while now but I still feel connected to it and I generally find the discussion here better than most other places on the web. I am back on FB and Reddit but I limit my use of both platforms to topics of interest rather than news, politics, etc and rarely post at all. It's just a complete dumpster fire otherwise.
> 
> I haven't tried that specific dish from TJ's but I like a lot of their stuff. I'll have to look for that one.


I had some big time problems with reddit this year. lol. and even more recently, couldn't use it much at all because they were comment limiting VPN users. /r/ems is ok, and /r/newtoems can be fun. A few of the smaller more niche focused ones can be ok too. The larger subs are a complete flipping trash heap. 

and not even "Audrey the talking trash heap from Fraggle Rock" either. Just useless!


----------



## fm_emt (Jul 30, 2021)

I'm sure most of us have heard this sad news by now. Rest easy, Jacob.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 1, 2021)

Well that's a great first day back. Catch a relocation to cover another station, and on the way back our engine breaks down springing a coolant leak...


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 1, 2021)

But on the plus side, we had called in a to go order from one of the restaurants we usually hit up, and we were in that area a couple blocks away when it happened, so we are just kinda chilling with our lunch in the shade waiting on our Mechanic so it's actually working out not too bad lols


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 1, 2021)

Tomorrow is the CCP beta exam, hoping I have refreshed neonates and the ICU sorcery well enough. Lt interview not even 24 hours after that. Then moving apartments when that's done. Gonna be having a hell of a week.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 1, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> so we are just kinda chilling with our lunch in the shade waiting on our Mechanic so it's actually working out not too bad lols



Must be nice with beach weather. You’d die from heat stroke if you attempted that in my roll area.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 1, 2021)

Well it was like 85-90°, so def thank goodness for the shade, and yeah double thanks it wasn't triple digits lols


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 1, 2021)

We may or may not have wondered down to the Starbucks across the parking lot from where we were broken down at one point 😆


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 2, 2021)

Well the EMS gods apparently decided we had too much of an easy time, being out of service for a couple hours in the afternoon. 

Just finished our third call since midnight (now 6am, wonder what the over/under is that we haven't run our last call before 0800 shift change yet....) oh yeah including a full vaccinated but feverish coughing shirt of breath patient so yay, Welcome Back to Work....


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 2, 2021)

I’ll be on vacation til mid-month. We haven’t taken one since pre-Covid. I’m overflowing with PTO.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 2, 2021)

Another doctor visit, another referral to a specialist. This time I'm going to see a neurologist. The good news is this time there's actually a theory on what the fatigue might be stemming from (POTS). The bad news if it does turn out to be POTS is that it is an incurable condition. Soooo, mixed feelings here, but honestly I just want to understand what's going on.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 2, 2021)

I've had a 4 or 5 flight streak of extremely sick people and it's starting to get really old. I miss the IV, O2, monitor, rapid transport flights.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 3, 2021)

At least you're getting calls. I have not seen a single patient in 5 shifts now. I've flown twice, once cancelled and the other we had to abort for mechanical reasons. <_< At least I have a lot of down time to study. Been practicing med math and memorizing protocols.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 3, 2021)

One thing that did blow my mind a little bit is when I went in to this last PCP appointment and told my doctor the specifics of the latest occurrence of my heart acting funny, she was like, "Ah, time to see a neurologist." Never occured to me that a cardiac symptom could be related to the nervous system. Just another example of how everything in the body is interrelated.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 3, 2021)

Seirende said:


> One thing that did blow my mind a little bit is when I went in to this last PCP appointment and told my doctor the specifics of the latest occurrence of my heart acting funny, she was like, "Ah, time to see a neurologist." Never occured to me that a cardiac symptom could be related to the nervous system. Just another example of how everything in the body is interrelated.


Vagus nerve particularly. 

And I'm sure many other things.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 3, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I've had a 4 or 5 flight streak of extremely sick people and it's starting to get really old. I miss the IV, O2, monitor, rapid transport flights.


I have to go back to being a medic. Last night was the last shift of precepting, so it's back to writing call sheets for me.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 3, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> I have to go back to being a medic. Last night was the last shift of precepting, so it's back to writing call sheets for me.


I don't think I'll ever go back to being an FTO/preceptor. About the only thing I liked about it was the $1/hour pay increase (for FTO) and also helping out with the new hire academy. I didn't like actually having them on the ambulance. The limited downtime I had, the time I'd use to take a nap, I would use to go over things with the trainee/intern, I was very big on practicing med math since a lot of them were weak at, go over protocols or test them on it, etc. I didn't like that. It was also painful to watch them run calls, especially when it deviates from the way you would've done it. I'd have to ask myself if what they were doing is acceptable even if it wasn't my way, which I found a lot harder. Like is it OK to wait to see if they'll give someone pain meds, give it soon enough, and give enough? That person is in pain the whole time when you probably would've had it on board by now. Do I like the way they are moving the patient? Is it safe? Do I think it'll be effective? Sometimes I felt like I was too slow to speak up and other times I felt like I jumped the gun speaking up. I also was never sure if I should let them burn with little things. A good example is when they weren't paying attention to vital signs. I'd see something like the blood pressure would give a phony bologna number or fail. Were they paying attention? Do they plan to get another blood pressure? Pulse oximeter is giving a low perfusion alarm and the pleth wave is flat. Are they going to try to troubleshoot it? Change it to high sensitivity? Usually I would wait until we arrived at the hospital and, if they didn't notice by then, then prompt them to take another set of vitals so they could have at least two sets or have worthwhile vitals to chart. Frustrated me. Then reading the chart. Some of them would practically write "Patient didn't die" and that's it practically. Almost always the worst grammar and spelling. After becoming an FTO, I felt like I always had a trainee.


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 3, 2021)

Haven't been a FTO, but reports stuck a cord  We have to review our partner's report before it's QA'd  It is frustrating to see past and present tense used in the same sentence.  Commas do not exist for many people.  It gets really bad on a code or a major wreck


----------



## Aprz (Aug 3, 2021)

My favorite type of reports.



> MEDIC 55 RESPAWNED TO MAN DOWNED PT REPORTED ETOH VOMITING W/O BLOOD TRANSPORT TO PPTH PT LSCTA PERRL NO DCAPBTLS DENIES DRUG SEATBELTS X5 TXP W/O EVENT PT SELFED SCOOT TO BED W/O INCIDINT REPORT HOUSE MD ALL QUESTIONS ANSWER



Why don't I get a pay raise and get treated like a professional? Ugh!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 3, 2021)

Aprz said:


> My favorite type of reports.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't I get a pay raise and get treated like a professional? Ugh!


Hey!  How did you get access to my reports!?


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 3, 2021)

Aprz said:


> My favorite type of reports.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't I get a pay raise and get treated like a professional? Ugh!


That's pretty much what timeline charting looks like in character limited goldenhour


----------



## Fezman92 (Aug 4, 2021)

Got a text from ODS asking if I knew where the keys were for one of our trucks. I had to laugh because that's such an unexpected question, and no I didn't know where the keys were. 😂


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 4, 2021)

Lately I've managed to get in 3 or 4 mile rides with my oldest on the green trails at least once a week. At least 3 times a week I'm getting 10-12 miles a day on blue and black trails. My weight loss had plateuaed around 168#, this should be a nice change up to break that. 

I forgot how much I loved mountain biking before the kids were born. I'm a little slower now cause broken bones at 38 years old are less desirable than in my late twenties. 

Really fighting the urge to buy a new bike. I did end up buying a new fork but that was something I intended to do ever since I first bought that bike.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 4, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Really fighting the urge to buy a new bike. I did end up buying a new fork but that was something I intended to do ever since I first bought that bike.



Theres a YT Industries bike in my future. Just need the money.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 4, 2021)

I started running a couple of months ago. For the past couple of weeks, I've been running 3.75 miles. The lake I run around is 1.25 miles long and I run 3 laps. I've also been targeting 1,500 calories (I'll account for running, whatever the calculator says, usually like 300-400 calories, so I'll actually eat 1,800-1,900 calories/day).


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 5, 2021)

I’m honestly just happy I can still swim a good amount of laps at the hotel lap pool after a year plus layoff. Just like riding a bike.


----------



## jgmedic (Aug 5, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Lately I've managed to get in 3 or 4 mile rides with my oldest on the green trails at least once a week. At least 3 times a week I'm getting 10-12 miles a day on blue and black trails. My weight loss had plateuaed around 168#, this should be a nice change up to break that.
> 
> I forgot how much I loved mountain biking before the kids were born. I'm a little slower now cause broken bones at 38 years old are less desirable than in my late twenties.
> 
> Really fighting the urge to buy a new bike. I did end up buying a new fork but that was something I intended to do ever since I first bought that bike.


Ive re caught the mtb bug recently too. Picked up an 08 Felt Compulsion 1, it's a 26 but i love it. Wife is not happy, as I tend to be a gearhead with all my hobbies. Case in point, went to a bike shop on vacation, owner had an older Santa Cruz Nomad frame with a legit Fox DHX rear shock for under 200 bucks, the look on her face when i came back to the car with it was not pleased. Now I'm parts shopping.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 5, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I’m honestly just happy I can still swim a good amount of laps at the hotel lap pool after a year plus layoff. Just like riding a bike.


On my way home from Maine right now. Swam in the ocean everyday and I wish I was at all close to the marginal lifeguard swimmer I once was. The home department wants to start a surface water rescue program, I don’t think they have any idea how hard open water swimming is.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 5, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> .
> 
> Really fighting the urge to buy a new bike. I did end up buying a new fork but that was something I intended to do ever since I first bought that bike.


I bought a Norco Sight that had 3/4s of a demo season on it for just over half its sticker price (paid 2300). No regrets here and I didn’t have to worry about putting the first of a many scratches in it.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 5, 2021)

Did my annual Water Safety refresher today. Basically a "Light" version of Lifeguarding, swimming in the ocean 600m with fins, mask and snorkel, going over some basic search techniques and rescue techniques and the like. (Imagine if our Ocean Safety Lifeguards and Search and Rescue companies were the "ALS" this was the "BLS" first responder version lols)

Fun way to spend the first few hours on shift


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 5, 2021)

You guys are making me want to shell out cash on a new bike instead of riding my lightly used 2011 model for a little while longer. 



In other news, still flying extremely sick people. I need a nap.


----------



## jgmedic (Aug 6, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> You guys are making me want to shell out cash on a new bike instead of riding my lightly used 2011 model for a little while longer.
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, still flying extremely sick people. I need a nap.


Found a Bronson Carbon for 3200. Wife laughed in my face


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 7, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> Found a Bronson Carbon for 3200. Wife laughed in my face



Well she didn’t explicitly say no so…


----------



## jgmedic (Aug 7, 2021)

Is a 3rd bike grounds for divorce?


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 7, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> Is a 3rd bike grounds for divorce?


Not sure. My wife doesn't go in the garage or the gun safe so I do what I want as long as I can put what I bought in one of those 2 places.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 7, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> Found a Bronson Carbon for 3200. Wife laughed in my face


What year?


----------



## jgmedic (Aug 7, 2021)

Tigger said:


> What year?


2015


----------



## Fezman92 (Aug 7, 2021)

My partner always puts his bag on the passenger seat when I’m with a patient. This time his broken water bottle spilled all over the seat so I’m now in the back of the ambulance. >.>


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 7, 2021)

Starting day 1 of CV positivity. 10 day vacation (unplanned) has started. Symptoms are extremely mild.


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 7, 2021)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 7, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> Starting day 1 of CV positivity. 10 day vacation (unplanned) has started. Symptoms are extremely mild.



Glad to hear they’re mild! Hope you’re doing ok!


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 7, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> Starting day 1 of CV positivity. 10 day vacation (unplanned) has started. Symptoms are extremely mild.


Mind me asking how you got exposed?


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 7, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Mind me asking how you got exposed?


Wife got it while we were travelling a week or so ago. Since she and I went pretty much everywhere together, we both were likely exposed at the same time. Either I got it from her _or_ I got it while travelling and started showing symptoms about a week or so later.


----------



## E tank (Aug 7, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> Starting day 1 of CV positivity. 10 day vacation (unplanned) has started. Symptoms are extremely mild.


U vaccinated?


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 7, 2021)

E tank said:


> U vaccinated?


Yep. Have been since January. Wife's vaxxed too. Both of us have had extremely mild symptoms thus far.


----------



## E tank (Aug 7, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> Yep. Have been since January. Wife's vaxxed too. Both of us have had extremely mild symptoms thus far.


seems all us vacc'ed folks getting sick not good news for the 'get vacc'd' campaign....,_Hydroxychloroquine_ anyone?


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 8, 2021)

I’m SOOO looking forward to AT…


----------



## Tigger (Aug 8, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> My partner always puts his bag on the passenger seat when I’m with a patient. This time his broken water bottle spilled all over the seat so I’m now in the back of the ambulance. >.>


That’s a paddlin.’


----------



## Tigger (Aug 8, 2021)

Rode in with the ambulance after sedating a very angry guy. And then got hit on an extrication with another two ejected on our way back. I wish we could just always have three on the ambulance, makes life easy. Spatulaed the patient with the scoop and left, no assistance needed, no need to steal riders.


----------



## Fezman92 (Aug 8, 2021)

Yikes


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 8, 2021)

E tank said:


> seems all us vacc'ed folks getting sick not good news for the 'get vacc'd' campaign....,_Hydroxychloroquine_ anyone?


Getting vaxxed is primarily about not getting _seriously_ sick and if you only manage to get ever so mildly sick or are asymptomatic, great. If you are lucky enough to be completely immune and never even get infected even in the presence of significant exposure, so much the better. At my hospital, I've yet to see (or hear of) a fully vaccinated person become sick enough to be even remotely considered for admission. Thus far, 100% of our COVID admits are unvaxxed. At least should I start getting even a bit more sick than the severely mild symptoms I'm having now, I could consider getting a Regeneron infusion...


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 8, 2021)

I settled on a Kona Big Honzo DL for my next hardtail, but I don't I can find a 2021 and the 2022 offering is seafoam green......pass.


I'll throw a new fork on my hardrock and beat it up for another year and see what 2023 brings.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 8, 2021)

E tank said:


> seems all us vacc'ed folks getting sick not good news for the 'get vacc'd' campaign....,_Hydroxychloroquine_ anyone?


I'll admit I don't know enough about how some of these meds work to argue for or against them, but I'll never understand how a less severe infection isn't a win to people. My world wasn't an ICU, but I took some BiPAP transfers that would have been intubated under any other circumstance and they looked absolutely miserable.


----------



## jgmedic (Aug 9, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I settled on a Kona Big Honzo DL for my next hardtail, but I don't I can find a 2021 and the 2022 offering is seafoam green......pass.
> 
> 
> I'll throw a new fork on my hardrock and beat it up for another year and see what 2023 brings.


have an RS totem coming for my SC Nomad build and Im stoked, 180mm travel


----------



## E tank (Aug 9, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> Getting vaxxed is primarily about not getting _seriously_ sick and if you only manage to get ever so mildly sick or are asymptomatic, great. If you are lucky enough to be completely immune and never even get infected even in the presence of significant exposure, so much the better. At my hospital, I've yet to see (or hear of) a fully vaccinated person become sick enough to be even remotely considered for admission. Thus far, 100% of our COVID admits are unvaxxed. At least should I start getting even a bit more sick than the severely mild symptoms I'm having now, I could consider getting a Regeneron infusion...


Makes sense, but this isn't where most (or all by now) non vacc'd people are in their thinking.  Feeling the worst you've ever felt in your life isn't cause for admission, but vacc'd people do get that sick. Vast majority were never going to be admitted regardless. 

The thinking goes, if I can feel just as bad with as without, why get the shot? And as far as mitigating the severity of the course of disease, if that is such a priority, and it is, why is Plaquenil's role being so down played?


----------



## Fezman92 (Aug 9, 2021)

So I'm at my volly gig and there are so many flies in the break room/lounge. Is this common for volly places? Lots of flies?


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 9, 2021)

I dont think flies give one iota if it's a vollie or paid place.

Take out the trash, clean out any old open food, etc.

Even then my station often gets flies in the kitchen, we notice especially when someone has cooked fish of some sort. We keep one of those salt guns and a electric fly swatter, some days there'll be none, the next they're buzzing all over the place

Look into replacing screens and whatnot (I wish we could, but thats the kind of thing that gets our City's Department of Facility Maintenance upset even though if we put in a request it'll be bumped so far on the backburner it'll be 5 years before anyone gets around to following up on it....)


----------



## Fezman92 (Aug 10, 2021)

They're coming from the kitchen. Went to take a call that was cancelled and I guess I didn't close the break room/lounge door. Now there are like 5 of these damn flies in here.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 10, 2021)

Well then. I must've turned off my alarm by accident instead of snooze... I saw the 40 and was like "OK, 0640 time to go ahead and get up and start getting ready..." then I saw it really said 0740, paused for a sec of horror, raced thru my morning routine and arrived at station 0810, 10 min late -_- 

Pop a Covid positive patient first thing. And later catch a call for a structure fire while we were grocery shopping (which we had enough time to run to the truck, turnout, start going and get down the block before they cancel the assignment for "overcooked food") so turn around and go back and find where the store put our cart...

And it's barely after noon now, maybe the rest of the day can take a break? Lol


----------



## Rano Pano (Aug 11, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Well then. I must've turned off my alarm by accident instead of snooze... I saw the 40 and was like "OK, 0640 time to go ahead and get up and start getting ready..." then I saw it really said 0740, paused for a sec of horror, raced thru my morning routine and arrived at station 0810, 10 min late -_-
> 
> Pop a Covid positive patient first thing. And later catch a call for a structure fire while we were grocery shopping (which we had enough time to run to the truck, turnout, start going and get down the block before they cancel the assignment for "overcooked food") so turn around and go back and find where the store put our cart...
> 
> And it's barely after noon now, maybe the rest of the day can take a break? Lol


A call and a cancel in four hours and you think you need a break?

If McCormick Jim could see you now


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 11, 2021)

Rano Pano said:


> A call and a cancel in four hours and you think you need a break?
> 
> If McCormick Jim could see you now


Hey, driving to the grocery store is hard work.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 11, 2021)

Yeah. I slept 6 hours on my last hitch of 3 24 hour shifts


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 11, 2021)

Well McCormick Jim didn't have like 2 layers of protective gear on top of my uniform waiting 20+ min for the ambulance with COVID patients 😜


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 11, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Well McCormick Jim didn't have like 2 layers of protective gear on top of my uniform waiting 20+ min for the ambulance with COVID patients 😜



2 layers of protective gear? Unless you were intubating  him, you probably would be just fine with gloves, mask and eye pro.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 11, 2021)

"Logical" and "Department mandate" are often two very seperate things....


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 11, 2021)

(So on top of our regular station duty uniform, the short sleeve snap button nomex uniform over top regular t-shirt, we have that "Medical Jacket" which to me looks/feels more like a rain coat, but I found advertised as a med jacket as a generic blood/other bodily fluid barrier, then over that is a reusable isolation gown, so it's a tad bit thicker than normal disposable iso gown (idea is call is over, bag it up, go and wash it in the Extractor, the heavy duty washer normally used for our turnouts, but ours are also equipped with blood/bio disinfectant for those kinds of situations as well)) 


Jim37F said:


> Yup, liquid and blood borne pathogen protection.
> 
> They're basically this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 12, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> "Logical" and "Department mandate" are often two very seperate things....


In keeping with that theme, both EMS units that showed up, the Rapid Response squad (single medic in an SUV) and the actual ambulance, were all in normal duty uniform with just gloves and N95s, no extra iso gown or the med jackets we have to wear, so yeah lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 12, 2021)

I understand. I was just having a conversation with a colleague about PPE disparities in EMS. I can stand at the ED and watch crews bring in patients. One crew dressed in full Ebola style PPE, immediately followed by a crew wearing gloves and paper surgical mask.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 12, 2021)

Just pre-ordered a Polygon syncline C5. My wife is gonna be angry if she finds out what I paid for a bicycle.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 12, 2021)

Dang. Apparently our EMS is having enough trouble staffing their units that there's apparently preliminary talks about having us FFs go drive their ambulances for them (at least some units sometimes as a stop gap measure). According to our BC, it's not likely to actually be implemented, but is something being actively talked about 😶


----------



## Aprz (Aug 12, 2021)

Can we start calling firefighters ambulance drivers now?


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 12, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Dang. Apparently our EMS is having enough trouble staffing their units that there's apparently preliminary talks about having us FFs go drive their ambulances for them (at least some units sometimes as a stop gap measure). According to our BC, it's not likely to actually be implemented, but is something being actively talked about 😶


It's the same problem here. I make a fat hourly rate as a part timer now with all the extra pay they give to get people to come in. But I've been in 30 minutes arguments about me trying to take 5 extra minutes at the hospital to eat for the first time in 10 hours (and I've had that fight a few times). As much as I love that style of EMS, it's just not worth all the hassle that comes with it considering the pay. I've never been bashful about putting my foot down when it comes to what my partner and I need coming first and that just doesn't mesh well with some sups. Things like that were what drove me and everyone else to leave and it seems that's the case for a lot of other places. My new job has taken 4 of us from the city and actually has a wait list for hiring. We're all significantly less stressed, better paid, and have a much better work/life balance. 

These are all issues that have been pointed out for years in these type of departments and its finally coming full circle. Maybe this will be the tipping point that forces some good changes. I certainly hope so, because I loved working in the city I live in and really want to see this job evolve and progress to what it can be.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 13, 2021)

Defibrillated a pVT pt straight into PEA today. Not what I meant when I said I have the skills that kill.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 13, 2021)

When a call drops at 0745 and the oncoming crew is pretty much all in station already, but the call is for an overturned vehicle, so it's all 5 of us offgoing guys still jumping on heh. (One patient self extricate, but 9 months pregnant so transported for that, didn't seem like any other injuries from where I was, which was popping wires off the battery terminal and picking up chunks of plastic bumper off the road heh) 
Good for an hours worth of OT though lol


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 13, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Defibrillated a pVT pt straight into PEA today. Not what I meant when I said I have the skills that kill.


And I oop.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 13, 2021)

Dispatched to a SVT and facility 12 lead shows a rate of 195. They've done nothing besides that and the doc doesn't even show up. Hits 189 on our monitor. Move to our stretcher since the exam beds wedged in the corner and I don't like my available work space. Self converts so a sinus rhythm. I was all ready to use my ACLS that I had just renewed like 2 days ago.


----------



## Fezman92 (Aug 13, 2021)

I have a sore throat so I took off of work today. It’s been sore for about a week. I thought it was gone yesterday but today I woke up and it was really bad. If it's not gone by next Monday or so I'm going to a local urgent care.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 13, 2021)

I got myself a car payment today.  Excited for the car.  Not for the car payment.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> I got myself a car payment today.  Excited for the car.  Not for the car payment.


What did you get? Girlfriend and I ordered a Tesla last month.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 13, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> What did you get? Girlfriend and I ordered a Tesla last month.


Oooh fancy. I kinda like Teslas. Or at least the idea of not paying for gas 😆

I was all I to the idea of the Tesla pickup truck, then they revealed the Cybertruck and I was like "What is this old PS2 game graphic doing? What... that's the actual thing?!" It's grown on me a tiny bit since then, but I'll wait to see a real one in the wild before making a final decision but as of now I have no plans to get a Cybertruck (even if money were no issue lol)


----------



## Fezman92 (Aug 13, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Oooh fancy. I kinda like Teslas. Or at least the idea of not paying for gas 😆
> 
> I was all I to the idea of the Tesla pickup truck, then they revealed the Cybertruck and I was like "What is this old PS2 game graphic doing? What... that's the actual thing?!" It's grown on me a tiny bit since then, but I'll wait to see a real one in the wild before making a final decision but as of now I have no plans to get a Cybertruck (even if money were no issue lol)


You mean you don't want something that looks like it's from OG Halo?


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 13, 2021)

Except the Warthog has more (and better) curves than that pyramid on wheels does...


----------



## Fezman92 (Aug 13, 2021)

Also it has that 50 cal gun.


----------



## E tank (Aug 14, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Also it has that 50 cal gun.


make that 30 mm, sport....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 14, 2021)

I just psychomotor tested 42 new paramedic graduates.

God have mercy on my soul.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 14, 2021)

E tank said:


> make that 30 mm, sport....


You're thinking of a very different Warthog than the one we were talking about 😄


----------



## E tank (Aug 14, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> You're thinking of a very different Warthog than the one we were talking about 😄


I'd take mine over that...whatever it is...


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 14, 2021)

E tank said:


> I'd take mine over that...whatever it is...



Haha warthog go brrrrtttttt


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 14, 2021)

Well, here's the Cybertruck:





(I still can't believe that's an actual photo of the actual thing, not a cheap PS1 era graphic, a la:




🤣)
The Warthog in question:





From Halo,

Combine them:




And you have this much better looking Cybertruck lol:




(And yes in Halo, that is a triple barrel 12.7mm .50-cal machine gun)

Kinda reminds me a bit of that Prius someone stuck an M61 Vulcan 20mm cannon on in real life




Though like the Cybertruck, the one cool one with a big azz gun doesn't make the rest of the ugly ones cool lols



E tank said:


> I'd take mine over that...whatever it is...


And ultimately, all these kneel down and we all hail the Lord of the BRRRRTT!!!!


----------



## E tank (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 14, 2021)

And here I think I'm fancy with my newish Honda pilot.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 14, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> And here I think I'm fancy with my newish Honda pilot.


I'm still driving my car from like 10 years ago. No AC, but I'll be damned if I'm gonna go make a new car payment because of that. I'll suffer 4 months out of the year.


----------



## Fezman92 (Aug 14, 2021)

Still driving my dad's 16 year old F-150.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 14, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Still driving my dad's 16 year old F-150.


How can a truck spend 16 years only going downhill?


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 14, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> And here I think I'm fancy with my newish Honda pilot.


You my friend, like I, are most definitely a married man with family.

My wife and I have been talking about going halfsies on a Sienna so she can keep her Highlander and I my Taco.

Off track, I’m ready for Summer to be over. The older I get, the more I hate Summertime.

Also, I need a fargin haircut.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 14, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Off track, I’m ready for Summer to be over. The older I get, the more I hate Summertime.


Says the guy who doesn't ever drive in snow or ice.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 14, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> I'm still driving my car from like 10 years ago. No AC, but I'll be damned if I'm gonna go make a new car payment because of that. I'll suffer 4 months out of the year.


Oh it's the not wanting a car payment that held my wife and I back for years.  But we have found our selves needing more room so it was sadly something we had to do.


VentMonkey said:


> You my friend, like I, are most definitely a married man with family.


Yes I am, and quiet happily!  And that is part of the reason we now need three rows 😋


----------



## Seirende (Aug 14, 2021)

Tfw you finally get to schedule your neurology consultation  ...for four months out 🙃

From what I understand, long-COVID patients are increasing the workload


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 15, 2021)

Well getting a new Cybertruck, or any other truck or whatever, has always just been a "nice idea" more so than anything.

I'm still driving my '05 Dakota I bought in North Carolina while I was still in the Army so yeah lol

Aaaand I def don't envy thise California Firefighters. We just had a big brush fire. Like 10 companies, pretty much every Tanker we have, our Drone, Air 2 doing water drops, and we're finally clearing 6 hours later. And that was fun at first, but not so fun now lol, especially since now we still need to clean and repack hose and all that...


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 16, 2021)

Middle of my 4 days off, in Target, could swore I heard a Fire dispatch in the distance, like it could been an echo? Like am I hearing phantom radio tones? Then I hear another, and I go down the main aisle, and Hey! It's the Engine 30 crew I've worked OT with a few times! I'm not going crazy (well not crazier at least) lol


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 16, 2021)

I HATE when that happens!


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 16, 2021)

Meanwhile I'm doing another bit role as a background extra tomorrow, this time as an ME Tech


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 16, 2021)

It’s always been about YOU. 🤣🤣


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 18, 2021)

Took a pretty nice crash on a steep descent today. I laid there for a while wondering if I wanted to call 911and roll the dice hoping I got a good paramedic, or just die. 

Opted to just see if I died. 

Finally comfortable that at this point i'm not going to die, but my left chest is pretty sore.

Bike appears intact.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 18, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Took a pretty nice crash on a steep descent today. I laid there for a while wondering if I wanted to call 911and roll the dice hoping I got a good paparmedic, or just die.
> 
> Opted to just see if I died.
> 
> ...


I destroyed myself today before I came to work. Rasberried my entire arm, the arm that was party to a shoulder dislocation a few months ago. I feel you.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 19, 2021)

Doing our Med Refresher training today. So turns our we may be getting Lucas on all Fire companies as well.

But there's something going on with the State in terms of how the legislation deals with reciprocity. Apparently it's going to be easier? Where since we pretty much all already have NREMT we might be able to transfer that to a State EMT? (Right now there's like a 2 week required transition course so we'll see how all that plays out).
Whats interesting is in relation to the rumors about how Fire may take over EMS in the not to distant future (there's already some talk of bringing in FFs to supplement staffing there) so this is potentially a step in that direction....

Bit at the same time as a Department we're still operating as First Respnder level with only Oxygen available as a drug we carry so who knows


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 19, 2021)

I feel like I don't have it too bad. Backs been sore for a few days and I have 0 clue what I did. Didn't lift a patient wrong. Didn't do a max deadlift or or even lift wrong. My lower back just started hurting a few days ago, particularly with hinging motions with some sacroiliacish area pain initially. Is this what it's like getting close to 30?


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 19, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> I feel like I don't have it too bad. Backs been sore for a few days and I have 0 clue what I did. Didn't lift a patient wrong. Didn't do a max deadlift or or even lift wrong. My lower back just started hurting a few days ago, particularly with hinging motions with some sacroiliacish area pain initially. Is this what it's like getting close to 30?


Once you hit 30, the wrong mattress means a week of Back pain.


----------



## Fezman92 (Aug 19, 2021)

So I’m going to be on standby at the Eagles opening game next month. Should be able to get some reading done.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 19, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Doing our Med Refresher training today. So turns our we may be getting Lucas on all Fire companies as well.


So I guess they are replacing you guys since you guys gonna be ambulance drivers now.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 19, 2021)

Well I've officially had a hypoglycemic pt arrest on me now. That was a plot twist I was not expecting.


----------



## Fezman92 (Aug 20, 2021)

I got to pet a kitty cat today at work. Made my day.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 20, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> So I’m going to be on standby at the Eagles opening game next month. Should be able to get some reading done.


Not now that you said that, you won’t.


----------



## Fezman92 (Aug 20, 2021)

F


----------



## Seirende (Aug 20, 2021)

Asked my doc if we could start a beta blocker while we wait for the neurology appointment. She prescribed me metoprolol and... I just RAN up a flight of stairs and then carried a v. chonky toddler down and NO dyspnea or palpitations.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 20, 2021)

3 more days and I'll be a college student again. Time to start chipping away at that those higher level sciences.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 20, 2021)

Managed to make it through my shift yesterday. Pretty convinced I cracked a rib or two, local ED's are currently running at a 7 hour wait and as far as I know there is nothing they can do for me, so I guess I'll never know for sure. 

Tylenol seems to keep me comfortable till I cough or sneeze.


----------



## Fezman92 (Aug 20, 2021)

Anyone else watching Tropical Storm Henri?


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 20, 2021)

On the topic of classes. @Carlos Danger and @E tank. Yall got any info worth considering or that you think is valuable for someone debating the CRNA route? I know the surface level concept, but I want to know the lesser known aspects of what yall do (good and bad) that you think people should know.

I'm leaning towards PA right now, but what I do know about a CRNA encompasses what's probably my favorite part of being a Paramedic.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 20, 2021)

I just realized... today my heart is acting like it did when I was a teenager! Could be a fluke, could be that metoprolol is my own personal fountain of youth. 😂


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 20, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Managed to make it through my shift yesterday. Pretty convinced I cracked a rib or two, local ED's are currently running at a 7 hour wait and as far as I know there is nothing they can do for me, so I guess I'll never know for sure.
> 
> Tylenol seems to keep me comfortable till I cough or sneeze.



I can't imagine a 7 hour wait.  Do you have to baby sit the Pt., or do you go back in service?  But, we only run 3 ambulances.  It can get suckee if one of them is out on a transfer.  Transfers are 4 hours, at least, round trip.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 20, 2021)

Old Tracker said:


> I can't imagine a 7 hour wait.  Do you have to baby sit the Pt., or do you go back in service?  But, we only run 3 ambulances.  It can get suckee if one of them is out on a transfer.  Transfers are 4 hours, at least, round trip.


Pretty sure he was talking about himself being the patient.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 20, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Pretty sure he was talking about himself being the patient.


Yes this. 

I fly but even at the level 1's around us, ambulance crews don't hold a wall for more than a few minutes, with the exception of one hospital that might take 50 minutes for registration (if we don't have a critical patient we hold up a wall too). Even with the long lobby waits locally, they hold beds open for EMS.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 20, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Anyone else watching Tropical Storm Henri?


We're watching TS Linda, which is making a beeline for us. A week ago it peaked as a Cat 4 Hurricane but has since lost a ton of strength and is now "post-Tropical Storm", may even be a TD by the time it reaches us, unless it suddenly gains energy again, though that's the unlikely bit.


Old Tracker said:


> I can't imagine a 7 hour wait.  Do you have to baby sit the Pt., or do you go back in service?  But, we only run 3 ambulances.  It can get suckee if one of them is out on a transfer.  Transfers are 4 hours, at least, round trip.





GMCmedic said:


> Yes this.
> 
> I fly but even at the level 1's around us, ambulance crews don't hold a wall for more than a few minutes, with the exception of one hospital that might take 50 minutes for registration (if we don't have a critical patient we hold up a wall too). Even with the long lobby waits locally, they hold beds open for EMS.


Dang, in my LA days, it was far more common for the hospitals to have the ambulance crews wait with the patients, even if it is a 7 hr wait (I once held the wall for 8 hours, and that wasn't even a record with the guys I knew...). Sending someone to the waiting room from the gurney wasn't unheard of, but was more a uncommon treat that you could not expect, no matter how basic of a BLS care patient they were...

Even more so than minimum wage, and LA Co being LA Co, that was the number one driver of burnout I think, especially when you'd clear an hours long wait at a hospital, find coverage super low because everyone is also holding the wall so now you have to relocate to some street corner or immediately get another call..


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 20, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Doing our Med Refresher training today. So turns our we may be getting Lucas on all Fire companies as well.
> 
> But there's something going on with the State in terms of how the legislation deals with reciprocity. Apparently it's going to be easier? Where since we pretty much all already have NREMT we might be able to transfer that to a State EMT? (Right now there's like a 2 week required transition course so we'll see how all that plays out).
> Whats interesting is in relation to the rumors about how Fire may take over EMS in the not to distant future (there's already some talk of bringing in FFs to supplement staffing there) so this is potentially a step in that direction....
> ...



What’s the deal with Hawaii scope that a two week transition course is needed?


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 20, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> What’s the deal with Hawaii scope that a two week transition course is needed?


They haven't gone into detail but my understanding is baseline State EMT includes things like IV access and more meds than NREMT


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 20, 2021)

Ah…like Huli Huli PO and Lilikoi IN?


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 21, 2021)

So my captain is getting forced on the other end of the county… 3 hour drive to the station. Oof.


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 21, 2021)

Promotion has its downsides…


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 22, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> On the topic of classes. @Carlos Danger and @E tank. Yall got any info worth considering or that you think is valuable for someone debating the CRNA route? I know the surface level concept, but I want to know the lesser known aspects of what yall do (good and bad) that you think people should know.
> 
> I'm leaning towards PA right now, but what I do know about a CRNA encompasses what's probably my favorite part of being a Paramedic.


The lesser known aspects really depend on what type of setting you work in and what type of cases you do where you work. Large academic centers, small rural hospitals, surgery centers, endo centers, etc can all provide a very different career experience. I'm part of a group of 4 CRNAs and one MDA who cover two rural hospitals. It's a lot of responsibility and a lot of call but is rewarding financially and otherwise (I literally just got home from being called in to intubate and line up a very sick patent in the ICU). A girl that used to be part of our group wanted more time off and a more predictable schedule so she went back to The Big House and works Tue-Wed-Thur each week and that's it, no call or anything. Another guy that I used to work with is a 0.6 FTE at The Big House doing OB 7 nights straight and then has two weeks off in between those stints, during that time he picks up days at a few different outpatient centers (endo and eyes, mostly) or goes on vacation. Another guy I know is part of a small all-CRNA pain practice that travels around a few state region spending a few days at a time at different rural hospitals doing interventional pain procedures. 

One thing that I think most people aren't aware of is that anesthesia is, unfortunately, very political. That doesn't need to affect your day to day, of course; that depends on you and the culture where you practice. Another thing is that doing anesthesia isn't necessarily just sitting on a stool in an OR all day; there is a lot of opportunity to learn some cool skills and practice with a lot of autonomy and make a really, really good income and have a lot of flexibility in your schedule, especially if you don't mind living and practicing in more rural areas.


----------



## Fezman92 (Aug 24, 2021)

Well I’m annoyed. First I had to cancel my debit card because someone tried to spend $200 at Walmart Since it’s Monday night/Tuesday morning I’m doing my volly shift and so far with the one call we’ve gotten, they left without me even though I was already at the station. No explanation given. They’re still out on the call.

Edit: Found out why they left me. They thought I was sleeping in the squad room.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 24, 2021)

$75 to renew a license I don't use and nobody is willing to reimburse it, but I learned my lesson to never let a license lapse once you have it.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 24, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> So my captain is getting forced on the other end of the county… 3 hour drive to the station. Oof.


At least here, a 3 hour drive, even with rush hour traffic is still a good 2, or 3 times round trip around the entire county lol


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 25, 2021)

Call volumes are definitely way up here lately


> Honolulu EMS reported 390 calls on a single day last week when normally, crews respond to an average of 250 calls each day.











						With more COVID patients and 911 calls, first responders say they’re pushed to the limit
					

Honolulu EMS reported 390 calls on a single day last week when normally, crews respond to an average of 250 calls each day.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 25, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> At least here, a 3 hour drive, even with rush hour traffic is still a good 2, or 3 times round trip around the entire county lol



And that is exactly why when the Navy tried to send me to Pearl Harbor, I fought it tooth and nail.  After a couple of months, where are you going to go that you haven't been to a couple dozen times already?


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 25, 2021)

An all too common headline back in LA, and one I absolutely did NOT expect to see for here heh









						Red flag warning issued for leeward areas, signalling threat of extreme fire conditions
					

A red flag warning means that conditions for extreme fire behavior exist.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 26, 2021)

Any thoughts I’m on things to do in Kentucky? (Other than the bourbon trail - already got that set up!)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 26, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Any thoughts I’m on things to do in Kentucky? (Other than the bourbon trail - already got that set up!)


Dont they have the Noah's Ark recreation?


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 26, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> An all too common headline back in LA, and one I absolutely did NOT expect to see for here heh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, it is called _global_ warming for a reason I suppose…


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 26, 2021)

@VentMonkey That's why there is snow on the ground...in August....in Indiana.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 26, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> @VentMonkey That's why there is snow on the ground...in August....in Indiana.
> View attachment 5355


Are you at an ice factory? It's 94* in SW indiana


----------



## Fezman92 (Aug 26, 2021)

Well two people at work tested positive for COVID. They’re going to tell the people who worked closely with them in person. Hope I’m not one of them.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 26, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Are you at an ice factory? It's 94* in SW indiana


Nope....pet food processing plant in north central Indiana where it was 81 when I took that pic.  Obviously the "snow" came from a refrigeration system and was dumped there to melt away.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 26, 2021)

Well I couldn't get an OT shift this 4 day at the station BUT I do have another background gig tomorrow so there's that lol

One of the things about that particular side gig is the production companies require a COVID test before showing up for a shoot day, idk how often or not the regular cast/crew gotta do it, but so far every time us background extras needed to be tested each time. It's actually not too bad because they pay for the test, and it's actually counted as a work hour or two so I'm actually paid to take it (granted all of a few bucks worth, but much better than paying out of pocket...)

Given the surge in new cases, and that said surge has also meant a surge of COVID positive patients at the regular job (which also has the side effect of EMS regularly being at level 0 and meaning we get to wait 20+minutes for them to respond simply because there aren't any closer available ambulances...) AND that once again we're starting to suffer a PPE shortage, the red strapped 1870+ N95s I was fit tested for are completely out of stock, and while I have my P100 half face respirator I wear for known COVID positive patients for the rest I've just been grabbing one of the other size N95s, and since I didn't fit test for them, the fact that I've had 3 or 4 COVID tests this past month with the side gig (obviously coming in negative) has actually been a bit of a relief in and of itself (even if I need like 2 shoot days to equal the pay of a single half shift of OT at the station lol)


----------



## pregnancywhine (Aug 26, 2021)

“You will lose someone you can’t live without, and your heart will be badly broken, and the bad news is that you never completely get over the loss of your beloved. But this is also the good news. They live forever in your broken heart that doesn’t seal back up. And you come through. It’s like having a broken leg that never heals perfectly – that still hurts when the weather gets cold, but you learn to dance with the limp” – Anne Lamott


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 27, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Nope....pet food processing plant in north central Indiana where it was 81 when I took that pic. Obviously the "snow" came from a refrigeration system and was dumped there to melt away.


Down where I live we have a pet food plant, it's the one that makes the food that is killing dogs.


----------



## Fezman92 (Aug 27, 2021)

Since we’re short staffed because of the crew out from COVID, I’m pulling a 14 hour shift today.


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 27, 2021)

It makes you stronger.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 27, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Well two people at work tested positive for COVID. They’re going to tell the people who worked closely with them in person. Hope I’m not one of them.


I heard/read this the other day (forget where) and it makes sense in the setting of the Covid19/Delta variant: You've got a date with COVID19. You don't know what that date is, but you can choose to be there vaccinated or unvaccinated. In my case, I was vaccinated. The odds were ever in my favor. 

At work, we're seeing a LOT of people, even in non-clinical areas, getting COVID19.


----------



## Fezman92 (Aug 27, 2021)

I’ve figured that I’ve had it at some point in the past year and a half but was asymptotic.


----------



## Fezman92 (Aug 27, 2021)

So work is now offering a 10K sign on bonus. If I quit for one day then reapply I get it right? That’s how it works?


----------



## Old Tracker (Aug 27, 2021)

You can bet that 10K there are significant strings attached to that.


----------



## Fezman92 (Aug 27, 2021)

My $3K one is paid out over one year, so I’m assuming it’s something like that.


----------



## Fezman92 (Aug 27, 2021)

So I’m not going to get a FEMA deployment for the foreseeable future because we’re so short staffed. Really hope that changes soon because I spent a lot on my bag/supplies and they just seem interesting.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 27, 2021)

Krucial is hiring right now. Gotta be able to deploy tomorrow.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 27, 2021)

Ironic. The only exercise I can do without having pain is the one that tried to kill me in the first place.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 28, 2021)

Amongst the Marines and the Navy Corpsman killed in that bombing in Kabul was an Army Soldier, SSG Ryan Knauss.

He was a member of my old unit, 9th PSYOP Battalion. Hits even closer to home than the tragic news did before....









						Army IDs decorated Fort Bragg soldier killed in Afghanistan suicide bombing
					

Staff Sgt. Ryan Knauss, 24, died from injuries suffered in an attack Thursday near the Abbey Gate entrance to Hamid Karzai International Airport.



					www.fayobserver.com


----------



## Fezman92 (Aug 28, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Ironic. The only exercise I can do without having pain is the one that tried to kill me in the first place.


Mental ones? 😛


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 28, 2021)

Local Healthcare workers: were so tired, please get vaccinated and wear a mask

Also local Healthcare workers: were gonna go maskless to the local guns and hoses boxing event and get drunk


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 29, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Well I couldn't get an OT shift this 4 day at the station BUT I do have another background gig tomorrow so there's that lol
> 
> One of the things about that particular side gig is the production companies require a COVID test before showing up for a shoot day, idk how often or not the regular cast/crew gotta do it, but so far every time us background extras needed to be tested each time. It's actually not too bad because they pay for the test, and it's actually counted as a work hour or two so I'm actually paid to take it (granted all of a few bucks worth, but much better than paying out of pocket...)
> 
> Given the surge in new cases, and that said surge has also meant a surge of COVID positive patients at the regular job (which also has the side effect of EMS regularly being at level 0 and meaning we get to wait 20+minutes for them to respond simply because there aren't any closer available ambulances...) AND that once again we're starting to suffer a PPE shortage, the red strapped 1870+ N95s I was fit tested for are completely out of stock, and while I have my P100 half face respirator I wear for known COVID positive patients for the rest I've just been grabbing one of the other size N95s, and since I didn't fit test for them, the fact that I've had 3 or 4 COVID tests this past month with the side gig (obviously coming in negative) has actually been a bit of a relief in and of itself (even if I need like 2 shoot days to equal the pay of a single half shift of OT at the station lol)


Same here. I worked a 16 yesterday and I went non-stop the entire time. I don't think the truck ever saw park unless it was a scene or a hospital. Every day now is just clearing up and immediately getting a new call.


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 29, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Same here. I worked a 16 yesterday and I went non-stop the entire time. I don't think the truck ever saw park unless it was a scene or a hospital. Every day now is just clearing up and immediately getting a new call.


I’m sitting on my couch, drinking a margarita…just in case you were wondering.

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 29, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> I’m sitting on my couch, drinking a margarita…just in case you were wondering.
> 
> 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Doesn't count unless you're listening to Jimmy Buffett.


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 29, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Doesn't count unless you're listening to Jimmy Buffett.


Naaahhh..not a fan. Champagne starts in two hours.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 30, 2021)

Called to the local Urgent Care for a stroke, Patients Chief Complaint is Chest Pain with no facial droop, slurred speech or other neuro deficit. There was numbness to the left side... but consistent with chest pain radiation....

Totally a stroke right?? 🙄


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 30, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Called to the local Urgent Care for a stroke, Patients Chief Complaint is Chest Pain with no facial droop, slurred speech or other neuro deficit. There was numbness to the left side... but consistent with chest pain radiation....
> 
> Totally a stroke right??



Better a wrong diagnosis with correct disposition, I guess? the bar is pretty low for UCs but darn, that’s some elementary level diagnosis they failed on.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 30, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Called to the local Urgent Care for a stroke, Patients Chief Complaint is Chest Pain with no facial droop, slurred speech or other neuro deficit. There was numbness to the left side... but consistent with chest pain radiation....
> 
> Totally a stroke right?? 🙄


Depends on what the caller said to the call taker. ProQA can lead you in the wrong direction if the call starts off with the wrong info.


----------



## E tank (Aug 30, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Depends on what the caller said to the call taker. ProQA can lead you in the wrong direction if the call starts off with the wrong info.


Amen...how many calls are dispatched one way and turn out to be something entirely different...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 30, 2021)

E tank said:


> Amen...how many calls are dispatched one way and turn out to be something entirely different...


All of them?


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 30, 2021)

E tank said:


> Amen...how many calls are dispatched one way and turn out to be something entirely different...


I barely get notes anymore, so I just kinda assume everything I go to is a mystery box.


----------



## E tank (Aug 30, 2021)

Gonna be a bedside ICU nurse after about 30 years....it's the end of the world as we know it.....


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 30, 2021)

Headlines you don't see everyday:









						Venezuelan man charged for allegedly trying to steal an air ambulance in Hilo
					

He allegedly drove through a fence at the airport and made it into the general aviation area.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 30, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Headlines you don't see everyday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got to read the incident report for that as it was one of our fixed wings that was involved. He never got the engines fully started.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 31, 2021)

wow, just had a no hitter. Except for a quick trip to the Maintenance Shop/Storeroom and the grocery store after, our truck essentially had square wheels all shift long lol

Well I did come in an hour early yesterday morning at the request of one of the off going guys (who had an early tee time lol) and in the last few minutes of their shift we caught a call before I was officially on shift so I guess it still wasn't a true no hitter? Except for the rest of my guys haha


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 31, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I got to read the incident report for that as it was one of our fixed wings that was involved. He never got the engines fully started.


That's still pretty good (bad?) he was able to start them, he must know a thing or two about planes, aviation buff as I am I'd be sitting there trying to find a YouTube video on startup procedures lol 

I wonder what his plan was, like did he think he'd actually be able to take off and fly away somewhere? And why take the air ambulance?! (Unless maybe it was just the same type of plane he already knew?)


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 31, 2021)

E tank said:


> Gonna be a bedside ICU nurse after about 30 years....it's the end of the world as we know it.....



Better than a critical care ophthalmologist though, right?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> That's still pretty good (bad?) he was able to start them, he must know a thing or two about planes, aviation buff as I am I'd be sitting there trying to find a YouTube video on startup procedures lol
> 
> I wonder what his plan was, like did he think he'd actually be able to take off and fly away somewhere? And why take the air ambulance?! (Unless maybe it was just the same type of plane he already knew?)


Not really. If you flip all the switches forward it pretty much does everything for you.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 31, 2021)

40 more minutes and I end a 36. 

12 hours and 40 minutes till dove season kicks off.


----------



## Emily Starton (Sep 1, 2021)

In life, there are times you must only walk without any particular direction to find your random fate!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 1, 2021)

E tank said:


> Gonna be a bedside ICU nurse after about 30 years....it's the end of the world as we know it.....


Ouch.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 1, 2021)

E tank said:


> Gonna be a bedside ICU nurse after about 30 years....it's the end of the world as we know it.....


This and a global pandemic?

*looks outside to look for giant asteroid heading our way*


----------



## E tank (Sep 1, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> Ouch.


Yeah...no kidding...closing rooms and cancelling electives means me with way less to do...while they're drowning in the units.....I'd have to be some kind of schmuck to just jump in the pickup and leave...so, I'll pitch in...


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 1, 2021)

Hey, my Raptor shears got used today! Not by me, but the hospital lol (rode in bagging an agonal patient, and at the hospital the ER was hooking him up to their stuff and wanted to cut his shirt, couldn't find her shears and I was just there with mine.... lol)

Downside was that even though the "care home" (not even a SNF, just a house with some sort of "nurses" or at least caregivers) who couldn't tell us anything about the patient because he'd only been there 2 days, but assured us he was full code and vaccinated....

So besides the shears, hospital pulls him up, and oh, he was COVID positive 2 weeks prior AND has a DNR on file....


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 1, 2021)

E tank said:


> Yeah...no kidding...closing rooms and cancelling electives means me with way less to do...while they're drowning in the units.....I'd have to be some kind of schmuck to just jump in the pickup and leave...so, I'll pitch in...


I have thought about what I would do if it got that bad here, and I would do the same thing for the same reasons. Fortunately, even though the hospitals around here are all full, staffing AFAIK is ok and we are still doing cases, so I've been spared.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 1, 2021)

Great, the screen to my phone suddenly just died out of nowhere, and it's not responding to restart/reset commands. Tho it does buzz when plugged in and trying to restart so hopefully it's just a screen error... all the guides I could find are all at the same step... "take it into a tech" -_- of course I'm at work today, and I have a background gig tomorrow as well so that's juuuusssst great....


----------



## silver (Sep 1, 2021)

E tank said:


> Yeah...no kidding...closing rooms and cancelling electives means me with way less to do...while they're drowning in the units.....I'd have to be some kind of schmuck to just jump in the pickup and leave...so, I'll pitch in...



Sighhh...can't believe this is still happening. Let me know if you want any pointers on simultaneously being ICU MD/RN/RRT/UA/EVS on your anesthesia machines while trying to help derm/pmr/ophtho in the ICU and leading an ortho prone team.


----------



## Fezman92 (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm working on getting my CEU's done because my state cert expires in March. Go figure that all of the ones I've found are work days. I feel bad about having to request off twice in one month.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 3, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Better than a critical care epidemiological proctologist though, right?


Thought this might be a bit funnier...


----------



## E tank (Sep 4, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Better than a critical care ophthalmologist though, right?


If one showed up willing to lend a hand, they wouldn't turn him down....


----------



## Fezman92 (Sep 4, 2021)

I’m picking up shifts to make up for the days I was out. I’m doing at least 60 hours this week. I think I’m working every Sunday this month.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 5, 2021)

Pointers gonna do pointer things.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 5, 2021)

Labrador Labradoing what a Labradog Labradoes.


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 5, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Labrador Labradoing what a Labradog Labradoes.
> 
> View attachment 5360



What do you think of a lab for a beginner dog owner?


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 5, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> What do you think of a lab for a beginner dog owner?


Awesome Choice.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 5, 2021)

When do the CCP beta exam results come out again? Suppose I'll find out when I find out, but got to thinking about it and can't remember which I was told.


----------



## E tank (Sep 5, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Pointers gonna do pointer things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pointers gonna point...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 5, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Labrador Labradoing what a Labradog Labradoes.
> 
> View attachment 5360


That is the "you've got food please share look". Seen it many times.  After all, all food must undergo lab testing.


----------



## Fezman92 (Sep 5, 2021)

I see what you did there.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 5, 2021)

It's always rewarding logging into the forum and catching a spam post within 5min of it being posted.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 5, 2021)

Well, we must be getting close to the Apocalypse.  The Mariners look like they're going to move ahead of Oakland in the AL Wild Card race.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 5, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> What do you think of a lab for a beginner dog owner?


You can’t go wrong. Awesome choice.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 5, 2021)

E tank said:


> Pointers gonna point...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362


Getting flashbacks to climbing up a mountain side because my buddy left his pack and needed help finding it. Except I was colder, there was more snow, and a few grand in gear hiding somewhere.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 5, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> When do the CCP beta exam results come out again? Suppose I'll find out when I find out, but got to thinking about it and can't remember which I was told.


Either September 10 or October 1st


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 6, 2021)

we got back from our long road trip and oh boy, did I miss my own bed.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 7, 2021)

Dispatch notes: someone in the household has COVID.

So we put on our iso gowns and full goggles amd whatnot, good thing too because at the door first question is "anyone inside have COVID?" They answered nope, no one does.

Go inside, start assessing the patient, notice she's on home O2, ask about that with history, like "Do you have COPD or CHF? Is that what the oxygen is for?"
No, that's because I had COVID 2 weeks ago..." 

-_- -_- -_-


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 7, 2021)

New holster came in for my carry gun. It's pretty comforting having a weapon light on my pistol, I need to take it to the range to see how much of a difference the added weight makes. I suspect my pistol will shoot flatter then before.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 7, 2021)

I have two part time ambulance jobs. One is with AMR, the other with a mountain/rural service. AMR pays me a lot (36/hr minimum) and lets me build my own shifts so long as I work one day per month. It's busy urban EMS and we work pretty hard and have to put up with a pretty dumb ALS FD with scene control. The mountain job is 24s (too far to drive for anything less) and pays only 20/hr. But I get to do cool stuff (RSI, vents, lots of meds, backcountry, etc) with lots of my friends. 

By 2022 I feel I need to only have one. It stresses me out to have this much obligation. But how am I going to pick?


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 7, 2021)

It needs to be about the future, about when you get to the point where you want to retire, which will give you a better retirement.  Just my $0.02.


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 7, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I have two part time ambulance jobs. One is with AMR, the other with a mountain/rural service. AMR pays me a lot (36/hr minimum) and lets me build my own shifts so long as I work one day per month. It's busy urban EMS and we work pretty hard and have to put up with a pretty dumb ALS FD with scene control. The mountain job is 24s (too far to drive for anything less) and pays only 20/hr. But I get to do cool stuff (RSI, vents, lots of meds, backcountry, etc) with lots of my friends.
> 
> By 2022 I feel I need to only have one. It stresses me out to have this much obligation. But how am I going to pick?


Who provides better snacks?


----------



## Tigger (Sep 8, 2021)

Old Tracker said:


> It needs to be about the future, about when you get to the point where you want to retire, which will give you a better retirement.  Just my $0.02.


My real job is pension based fire, so that's my primary retirement plan. Mountain job was my primary employer for seven years and their retirement was quite good so I have a little egg there. But currently I make about 500/month there so it's about 80/month to my retirement.


CCCSD said:


> Who provides better snacks?


Mountain job always hooks it up with dinner.


----------



## jgmedic (Sep 8, 2021)

Early 40th b-day present, 2017 Santa Cruz Bronson C. Can't wait to take it out.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 8, 2021)

Tigger said:


> My real job is pension based fire, so that's my primary retirement plan. Mountain job was my primary employer for seven years and their retirement was quite good so I have a little egg there. But currently I make about 500/month there so it's about 80/month to my retirement.
> 
> Mountain job always hooks it up with dinner.



In my time being on this forum I’ve heard you talk more about your mountain gig then anything else. Seems to me you really like it there.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 8, 2021)

I've been doing rural EMS for a few months. It feels like a vacation instead of work. I don't feel tired and overworked. Enjoy the expanded scope of practice. I absolutely love the wildlife out here. My only complaint is it feels a little bit too slow. I wouldn't mind a call or two a shift. I can go several 24 hour shifts without a single call. I'm told it is only going to get slower during the winter. :/ That being said, I'm happy to have this as my full time shift/job and pick up a busy shift at this company or another. That way if I do feel tired, it is going to take a lot less luck to get a break. I took a 24% paycut and have to commute far. Benefits are about the same as the busy place I used to work at.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 8, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> Early 40th b-day present, 2017 Santa Cruz Bronson C. Can't wait to take it out.



Did you tell or ask the wife?


----------



## jgmedic (Sep 8, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Did you tell or ask the wife?


Yes I did, she agreed on the basis I’ve been riding a lot and it’s my 40th. Said I’m that old I guess I can finally get the bike i wanted


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 8, 2021)

It's always fun trolling recruiters who send me job offers based upon a six year old resume on an employment site.  Latest one was offering a job that lasts 3-6 months.


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 8, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I've been doing rural EMS for a few months. It feels like a vacation instead of work. I don't feel tired and overworked. Enjoy the expanded scope of practice. I absolutely love the wildlife out here. My only complaint is it feels a little bit too slow. I wouldn't mind a call or two a shift. I can go several 24 hour shifts without a single call. I'm told it is only going to get slower during the winter. :/ That being said, I'm happy to have this as my full time shift/job and pick up a busy shift at this company or another. That way if I do feel tired, it is going to take a lot less luck to get a break. I took a 24% paycut and have to commute far. Benefits are about the same as the busy place I used to work at.



I worked at a small town on the border with Mexico, where you could go several days without a call.  And then there were days, while you were taking a patient to the hospital, 80 miles away, there were two more calls waiting for you to come back to town to take them to the hospital.  Or we'd have to run 50 miles up river on a mountain road to pickup a patient who was in labor.  An hour there, an hour back to the main highway, and then 80 miles to the hospital.  Count your blessings.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 8, 2021)

Old Tracker said:


> I worked at a small town on the border with Mexico, where you could go several days without a call.  And then there were days, while you were taking a patient to the hospital, 80 miles away, there were two more calls waiting for you to come back to town to take them to the hospital.  Or we'd have to run 50 miles up river on a mountain road to pickup a patient who was in labor.  An hour there, an hour back to the main highway, and then 80 miles to the hospital.  Count your blessings.


Are air resources not a thing in your area?


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 8, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I have two part time ambulance jobs. One is with AMR, the other with a mountain/rural service. AMR pays me a lot (36/hr minimum) and lets me build my own shifts so long as I work one day per month. It's busy urban EMS and we work pretty hard and have to put up with a pretty dumb ALS FD with scene control. The mountain job is 24s (too far to drive for anything less) and pays only 20/hr. But I get to do cool stuff (RSI, vents, lots of meds, backcountry, etc) with lots of my friends.
> 
> By 2022 I feel I need to only have one. It stresses me out to have this much obligation. But how am I going to pick?


I dunno dude, you always talk about the mountain one in a better way it seems. Besides, it doesn't sound like your reliant on AMR money.

 The only reason I keep my city job is convenience and being established enough there that I still want to work with friends. I certainly don't need them for the money.


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 9, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Are air resources not a thing in your area?


Yes, loved Native Air who would come down, Aerocare was so-so.  The problem was frequently there were storms over the mountains and they were not flying.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 9, 2021)

I’m pretty impressed so far with the versatility of my Terra-Core.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 10, 2021)

Hmm... made an argument on a COVID post on Instagram last night before bed, woke up to like a dozen reply notifications... decided I haven't wanted to open any of them 😆


----------



## Fezman92 (Sep 10, 2021)

I have to laugh at the bizarreness at times. About a third of our fleet is out of service because somehow the O2 company we use sent the wrong sized O2 tanks. We’re also having to take AEDs out of the out of service ambulances because at least 5-10 of our AEDs have dying batteries and we’re once again missing gas cards. Oh and we’re short phones because apparently if you leave them sitting in trucks all day they overheat and the batteries go thermonuclear. 😂


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 10, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm... made an argument on a COVID post on Instagram last night before bed, woke up to like a dozen reply notifications... decided I haven't wanted to open any of them 😆


I just got out of bookface jail for my 6th 30 day stretch. I’m already in Pretrial…


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 11, 2021)

My Department put out our CPR numbers from 2020, as per the CARES data.

There were 950 reported Out of Hospital Cardiac Arrests (OHCA) we responded to.

Of those, 87 (9.2%) were saved, 97 (10.2%) had an Initial Shockable Rhythm, and 379 (39%) had bystander CPR in progress.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Jim37F (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 12, 2021)

Looks like I'm probably going to get a newer ride a bit sooner than I wanted. A likely DUI driver gave the right rear corner of my car a pretty good whack.


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 12, 2021)

Jim37F. it sucks to look at those pictures, but it is a good thing to actually see pictures of those who gave all rather than hearing a cold number that so and so many people died in the rescue that day.  Thanks


----------



## cruiseforever (Sep 13, 2021)

End to another era.  Got a new truck, while switching things over I noticed there was no CD player.  Bummer now I have to figure out how to use the phone for that.


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 13, 2021)

cruiseforever said:


> End to another era.  Got a new truck, while switching things over I noticed there was no CD player.  Bummer now I have to figure out how to use the phone for that.


Welcome to the World of Tomorrow!


----------



## Seirende (Sep 15, 2021)

~17,000 steps today, according to Google Fit


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 17, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Welcome to the World of Tomorrow!



I hope I’m not the only one who read this in the dramatic futurama voice


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 17, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> I hope I’m not the only one who read this in the dramatic futurama voice


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 18, 2021)

Placed an order for a full suspension bike that is supposedly in stock. Hopefully they'll cancel my pre-order the hard tail bike.


----------



## Fezman92 (Sep 19, 2021)

Going to the Eagles game. 8 of us crammed into the back of one of our boxes.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 19, 2021)

My daughter is playing in her first field hockey tournament and I’m totally loving being a field hockey dad.


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 19, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I have two part time ambulance jobs. One is with AMR, the other with a mountain/rural service. AMR pays me a lot (36/hr minimum) and lets me build my own shifts so long as I work one day per month. It's busy urban EMS and we work pretty hard and have to put up with a pretty dumb ALS FD with scene control. The mountain job is 24s (too far to drive for anything less) and pays only 20/hr. But I get to do cool stuff (RSI, vents, lots of meds, backcountry, etc) with lots of my friends.
> 
> By 2022 I feel I need to only have one. It stresses me out to have this much obligation. But how am I going to pick?


Sounds like my gig, but I don't make $36/hr. lol More like $25/hr. But hours 1-8 are normal time, 8-12 are overtime, anything above 12 hours Is double time. If we catch a late call, it's easy to hit that double-time rate.

How to pick? THat's the hard part. Which one do you feel happier going to? Which one sparks joy?


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 19, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> It's always fun trolling recruiters who send me job offers based upon a six year old resume on an employment site.  Latest one was offering a job that lasts 3-6 months.


I still get recruiters that find my old IT resume. Stuff like Veritas NetBackup - which I haven't touched in 15 years.


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 19, 2021)

We went camping recently, and it was so much fun. Felt good to get out of the wildfires for a little while too. These days, we've been trying to stay offline and get outside whenever possible. Camping, biking, hiking, walking, whatever gets us out the front door and into nature. I love it.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Tigger (Sep 20, 2021)

The ol’ no hitter spoiled in the last hour by a two hour late call. Grand. 

Did I have riding plans? You betcha.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 20, 2021)

Yay! New bike was in stock and should be shipping soon. Order for old bike canceled. 

Cannot wait. Also ordered a trailer hitch for my Honda and a new bike rack. 

Hope my wife doesn't ask what I paid for all of this.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 21, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Cannot wait. Also ordered a trailer hitch for my Honda and a new bike rack.


Going to tow the Honda with the bike?
🤪


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 21, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Going to tow the Honda with the bike?


Funny cause for whatever reason the rack manufacturer suggest a class 2 or higher hitch, despite being convertible between 1 1/4" and 2".


What the hell am I gonna tow with a 4 banger Honda that I need a class 2 hitch. 

Apparently bicycles.


----------



## jgmedic (Sep 22, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Yay! New bike was in stock and should be shipping soon. Order for old bike canceled.
> 
> Cannot wait. Also ordered a trailer hitch for my Honda and a new bike rack.
> 
> Hope my wife doesn't ask what I paid for all of this.


What bike did you get?


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 22, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> What bike did you get?


Polygon Siskiu T8


----------



## Rano Pano (Sep 22, 2021)

What’s going on with AMR San Diego? 
Is everyone getting laid off? They ran fine before the city contract so I I’d be surprised if that was true. 
Is Falck taking people?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 23, 2021)

Rano Pano said:


> What’s going on with AMR San Diego?
> Is everyone getting laid off? They ran fine before the city contract so I I’d be surprised if that was true.
> Is Falck taking people?


I just saw an article that said Falck was having trouble hiring staff and obtaining vehicles. But, isn’t everyon?


----------



## Rano Pano (Sep 23, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I just saw an article that said Falck was having trouble hiring staff and obtaining vehicles. But, isn’t everyon?


Yep, everyone’s hiring.


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 23, 2021)

Links to articles?


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 24, 2021)

Let the "new" truck search... Begin!! Fortunately for me, (and thanks to my brother) I have a few months to search for the exactly right vehicle for me.  Unfortunately, the borrowed vehicle just _may_ end up making me want _all_ the bells and whistles. That and my wife's car also has pretty much all that... and I'm probably skwewed and will end up having to get a very nice truck that has reasonably decent towing ability and lots of creature comforts. I suppose the one good thing is that I don't (and won't) need to tow anything more than about 9,000 lbs so there's lots of 1/2 and 3/4 ton trucks to choose from. At least not until I'm much closer to retiring will I have to consider something more powerful as I won't be towing a house replacement trailer (vs a camper-ish travel trailer) until then. 

Why the bells and whistles? Well, it's also going to be my daily driver that also happens to be able to tow stuff vs a tow rig that occasionally gets driven. If it were that, I could "downgrade" to something slightly nicer than a work truck and go for something with way too much power that I'd probably never need (like towing ability in excess of 15,000 lbs) for a reasonably nice price. 

Wish me luck as I'm hoping to make that find in the next month or so. In the meantime, I'll be "suffering" with an F150 Limited with the Max Tow pkg and lots of bells & whistles....


----------



## Tigger (Sep 24, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> Let the "new" truck search... Begin!! Fortunately for me, (and thanks to my brother) I have a few months to search for the exactly right vehicle for me. Unfortunately, the borrowed vehicle just _may_ end up making me want _all_ the bells and whistles. That and my wife's car also has pretty much all that... and I'm probably skwewed and will end up having to get a very nice truck that has reasonably decent towing ability and lots of creature comforts. I suppose the one good thing is that I don't (and won't) need to tow anything more than about 9,000 lbs so there's lots of 1/2 and 3/4 ton trucks to choose from. At least not until I'm much closer to retiring will I have to consider something more powerful as I won't be towing a house replacement trailer (vs a camper-ish travel trailer) until then.
> 
> Why the bells and whistles? Well, it's also going to be my daily driver that also happens to be able to tow stuff vs a tow rig that occasionally gets driven. If it were that, I could "downgrade" to something slightly nicer than a work truck and go for something with way too much power that I'd probably never need (like towing ability in excess of 15,000 lbs) for a reasonably nice price.
> 
> Wish me luck as I'm hoping to make that find in the next month or so. In the meantime, I'll be "suffering" with an F150 Limited with the Max Tow pkg and lots of bells & whistles....


I have an ‘18 f150 XLT with the 2.7. It’s a great truck, plenty comfy and is great for my highway commute (my own mpg is 19.6). Upgrading to a lariat was not in my price range sadly but it would be pretty nice to have front parking sensors and a blind spot system given the truck’s size and living in pretty downtown Denver.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 24, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> Let the "new" truck search... Begin!! Fortunately for me, (and thanks to my brother) I have a few months to search for the exactly right vehicle for me.  Unfortunately, the borrowed vehicle just _may_ end up making me want _all_ the bells and whistles. That and my wife's car also has pretty much all that... and I'm probably skwewed and will end up having to get a very nice truck that has reasonably decent towing ability and lots of creature comforts. I suppose the one good thing is that I don't (and won't) need to tow anything more than about 9,000 lbs so there's lots of 1/2 and 3/4 ton trucks to choose from. At least not until I'm much closer to retiring will I have to consider something more powerful as I won't be towing a house replacement trailer (vs a camper-ish travel trailer) until then.
> 
> Why the bells and whistles? Well, it's also going to be my daily driver that also happens to be able to tow stuff vs a tow rig that occasionally gets driven. If it were that, I could "downgrade" to something slightly nicer than a work truck and go for something with way too much power that I'd probably never need (like towing ability in excess of 15,000 lbs) for a reasonably nice price.
> 
> Wish me luck as I'm hoping to make that find in the next month or so. In the meantime, I'll be "suffering" with an F150 Limited with the Max Tow pkg and lots of bells & whistles....



I got a 18 Ram 2500 with the 6.7 Cummins. My rig is 4 wheel drive and I average anywhere from 18-20 mpg. It’s a base model truck, I don’t need bells and whistles but for a base model it’s got a 6”? touchscreen radio that has a backup camera. Granted a big horn or a Laramie has all the  luxuries but it’s enough for me. Got it at a decent price too 43k.


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 24, 2021)

Spousal unit has a 2018 King Ranch diesel.  Gets 22 mpg.  Loaded, but my F=350 Lariat is more utilitarian and pulls in about 19 miles per gallon.  Got one heck of a deal on it.  Had been sitting on the dealer's lot for a year and they were getting ready to send it to the auction.  We got it for over 20K off of list price, and it was still pretty expensive.  Both are 4x4.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 24, 2021)

Old Tracker said:


> Spousal unit has a 2018 King Ranch diesel.  Gets 22 mpg.  Loaded, but my F=350 Lariat is more utilitarian and pulls in about 19 miles per gallon.  Got one heck of a deal on it.  Had been sitting on the dealer's lot for a year and they were getting ready to send it to the auction.  We got it for over 20K off of list price, and it was still pretty expensive.  Both are 4x4.



Jeeze and I thought I practically stole my diesel. But then again 20K off is half the cost of my truck lol.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 24, 2021)

Show up to my station, we're at full staffing, 5 guys on our Engine. Apparently we're the only station in the entire Battalion fully staffed. 4 companies are at the minimum staffing of 3... and one, is at only 2 guys today. And that's my previous Station.

So Chief broke our station bubbles and now I'm the third guy today at my old crew haha (well the two that are actually here...)


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 24, 2021)

We fell into that deal.  I was at the dealership and was talking with the sales guy we always use and told him the wife's car, which was immaculate, but had 90 some K on it was getting too small for what she was doing with it.  Told him that back when we bought it I had suggested a diesel pickup.  He took me out to the lot and showed that truck to me.  Also had an Expedition that had like 5 miles on it that was going to the auction.  They even drove up to where she works (like 5 hours away) to deliver it and pickup her car.  But, like I said it was still pretty darn expensive.  Even has a CD player in it, and massaging seats.  Probably a once in a life time deal.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 25, 2021)

Cooking and canning tomato soup with the tomatoes from my garden today.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 25, 2021)

How is everyone affording massive pickup trucks on paramedic salaries?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 25, 2021)

I got assigned a truck for work, a Ford F550, and it is total beast.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 25, 2021)

Had one of *those* nights at work where I clocked all of 4 hrs of sleep thanks to calls... and promptly racked out when I got home for what my Fitbit tells me was another 4 hour straight nap 😴 🤪🥴🙃


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 25, 2021)

MMiz said:


> How is everyone affording massive pickup trucks on paramedic salaries?


 I came into EMS after retiring with 32+ years of working for the federal government starting at age 18.  Then I did several other gigs before I took a basic emt class at age 66.  I'm working as an AEMT now, basically because I get bored.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 25, 2021)

MMiz said:


> How is everyone affording massive pickup trucks on paramedic salaries?



I work for a FD. I believe a massive pickup is a requirement.


----------



## Fezman92 (Sep 26, 2021)

Old Tracker said:


> I came into EMS after retiring with 32+ years of working for the federal government starting at age 18.  Then I did several other gigs before I took a basic emt class at age 66.  I'm working as an AEMT now, basically because I get bored.


So your funeral is going to be start of your retirement? 😛


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 26, 2021)

MMiz said:


> How is everyone affording massive pickup trucks on paramedic salaries?


I married a nurse


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 26, 2021)

Haven't shot competitively in years, but went to my  old gun club for the first time in a very long time. First half was a little rusty, but still decent. Last half was like I hadn't left. Think I might have to get back in, a bit of consistent work and I could probably be back at the level I was in college.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 26, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I married a nurse


I married a veterinarian.


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 26, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I married a veterinarian.


So…lots of salads and veggies then.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 26, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> So…lots of salads and veggies then.



Hahah. No, she’s 100% carnivore. And after doing it for 20 years, makes an obscene amount of money.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 26, 2021)

Oof, last shift, when I was covering my old station, had a frequent flier with a bad seizure disorder, always go to her. Today, 2 days later, at my regular station, called to her again for another seizure :/


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 26, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Oof, last shift, when I was covering my old station, had a frequent flier with a bad seizure disorder, always go to her. Today, 2 days later, at my regular station, called to her again for another seizure :/


She following you around the island?


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 26, 2021)

Not a fan of either, but helluva SNF game.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 27, 2021)

I made 3 pints (divided into 9 1/2 pint jars) of homemade blackberry jam from my garden. Unbiased opinion, but its some of the best jam I've ever had.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 27, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I made 3 pints (divided into 9 1/2 pint jars) of homemade blackberry jam from my garden. Unbiased opinion, but its some of the best jam I've ever had.


Next step is sharing the recipe.


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 27, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Next step is sharing the recipe.


Hell. Next step is sending out our samples!


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 27, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Next step is sharing the recipe.



Blackberries, sugar, and liquid pectin.


----------



## E tank (Sep 28, 2021)

What is so attractive about the bathroom to people about to die?


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 28, 2021)

E tank said:


> What is so attractive about the bathroom to people about to die?



[mention]E tank [/mention] probably the imitation of Elvis


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 28, 2021)

E tank said:


> What is so attractive about the bathroom to people about to die?


Thats the age old question of every ambulance driver.


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 28, 2021)

E tank said:


> What is so attractive about the bathroom to people about to die?


It’s a quiet, safe, private space. Just like when animals know they are dying.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 28, 2021)

First successful deer hunt of the year is wrapped up. Hopefully we'll be ending the year with an elk.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 28, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> First successful deer hunt of the year is wrapped up. Hopefully we'll be ending the year with an elk.



Oh that reminds me, I need to send you some more elk spots.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 29, 2021)

By tomorrow evening, I might actually be considering the purchase of a new-to-me truck. It's not that far from home and with any luck, it'll be very similar to the truck I'm presently borrowing. It very well might have the features I'm looking for...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 29, 2021)

The American League wild card race is certainly interesting...may even end up in a 4 team tie.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 29, 2021)

Akulahawk said:


> new-to-me truck.



New-to-me is always a good choice. I have yet to own a brand new truck. Even my “new” diesel had a previous owner with 21k on the dial. Newest vehicle I’ve ever had.


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 29, 2021)

21K is practically right off the show room floor for a diesel.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 29, 2021)

Time for the obligatory 20 minutes of brushing before going to my Dentist appointment lol jk


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 29, 2021)

Well that was fast! Even with the fluoride, in and out of the Dentists office in half an hour!


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 29, 2021)

Got my first ride on the new bike, a little over 14 miles. 

These 2.6" tires are a game changer after riding 2.1" tires for so long.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 30, 2021)

Watching my engineer back the boat trailer down a boat ramp when he’s never backed a trailer sure was interesting to watch.


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 30, 2021)

Once you get the hang of it, it is actually easier to back a 52' semi trailer than my 16' flat bed trailer.  Ya shoulda video'd it..


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 30, 2021)

Old Tracker said:


> Once you get the hang of it, it is actually easier to back a 52' semi trailer than my 16' flat bed trailer.  Ya shoulda video'd it..



I didn't want to be a ****. But I did show off a little when I hopped in, but I have the unfair advantage of my dad yelling at me when I was little trying to back the trailer. Pop's was right, it does build character. The trailer is ~22' so not long, but not short either, easily maneuverable.


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 30, 2021)

Good for your Dad.  Seriously.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 30, 2021)

Old Tracker said:


> Good for your Dad.  Seriously.



Been doing it on the yearly camping trip since I was ~5... I'm 27 now...


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 30, 2021)

Only one of my daughters survived me trying to teach them how to drive a stick shift.  The other 3 gave up cuz I hurt their wittle feelings.  The survivor made a bunch of money guiding deer hunters and field dressing deer for them as she drove them to and fro in the 1975 Pinzgauer.  Ex Swiss army truck with a 5 speed manual tranny.


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 30, 2021)

My wife and I are considering going out to Utah next September for the HLTH conference. Camping and lectures in a National Forrest, it also happens to have a few hundred miles of mtn bike trails. 

Supposedly a couple of her RN friends want to go, hopefully they'll plan girl stuff so I can ride for a day.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 30, 2021)

Old Tracker said:


> Only one of my daughters survived me trying to teach them how to drive a stick shift.  The other 3 gave up cuz I hurt their wittle feelings.  The survivor made a bunch of money guiding deer hunters and field dressing deer for them as she drove them to and fro in the 1975 Pinzgauer.  Ex Swiss army truck with a 5 speed manual tranny.


Dad taught me to drive a stick by giving my left leg a charlie horse every time he thought. i was riding the clutch.

Learning to drive a stick means you have to be aware of what the vehicle is doing and what it is supposed to be doing.  You're forced to pay more attention, instead of being a stomp and steering wheel holder wondering why you're doing donuts at 70mph going over the ice covered bridge.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 30, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Dad taught me to drive a stick by giving my left leg a charlie horse every time he thought. i was riding the clutch.



My dad put me on a hill. That was my first into to a stick shift.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 30, 2021)

I've owned a few vehicles over the years... and most of them have been manual transmission equipped. I've only switched over to slushbox vehicles because my wife wants to be able to drive my car if needed and she tried but just can't get the rhythm of the manual trans. This, of course, means that my new-to-me truck is also an automatic trans. Doesn't mean I'll  buy the specific truck I'm looking at, but... more generally whatever truck I get as my daily driver/travel trailer tow _will_ be an auto trans equipped vehicle. I'll live...


----------



## Seirende (Oct 1, 2021)

I got one day's teaching with stick shift and then thrown into the wild. It was quite the time.


----------



## Old Tracker (Oct 1, 2021)

Going back to trailers, or just in general.  One thing that will work, without much effort, and will keep you backing up straight, is have your hand at either the 12 or the 6 o'clock position and hold the steering wheel with your index finger extended.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 2, 2021)

Old Tracker said:


> Going back to trailers, or just in general.  One thing that will work, without much effort, and will keep you backing up straight, is have your hand at either the 12 or the 6 o'clock position and hold the steering wheel with your index finger extended.


I pretty much can’t back a trailer without keeping only one hand on the wheel at 6. Then no matter how you’re looking (mirrors, over the shoulder, etc), if you move your hand to the left the trailer goes left. I try to think about why that is, then I get dizzy and give up. 

My first job was at a garden center and power equipment shop, wouldn’t trade that for anything.


----------



## Fezman92 (Oct 2, 2021)

Oh that reminds me, our box trucks have a tow option. I don’t get why. I’ll have to get a pic when I get the chance. You press a button on the steering column and it shows up on the dash.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 2, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Oh that reminds me, our box trucks have a tow option. I don’t get why. I’ll have to get a pic when I get the chance. You press a button on the steering column and it shows up on the dash.


A lot of the box trucks will have a tow/haul option due to them being 250/2500 or above and considered heavy duty.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 2, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Oh that reminds me, our box trucks have a tow option. I don’t get why. I’ll have to get a pic when I get the chance. You press a button on the steering column and it shows up on the dash.


And remember that the cab and drive train for most ambulances is not specific to ambulances. They're used on tow trucks, commercial delivery and hauling, etc etc


----------



## Tigger (Oct 2, 2021)

Great for unexpectedly tossing your partner with an ill timed downshift too!


----------



## Fezman92 (Oct 3, 2021)

So we used to get an extra $50 for picking up a shift on our days off. Starting Nov 1st, that’s not going to happen because we don’t have the money for it. RIP. Wonder if the new management that we just got will change anything for the better, doubt it though.

Edit: so apparently the bonus isn’t supposed to be done to get people to pick up shifts but we were. Corporate found out what was going on and cut off the money.


----------



## Old Tracker (Oct 3, 2021)

Asi es la vida.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 3, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> So we used to get an extra $50 for picking up a shift on our days off. Starting Nov 1st, that’s not going to happen because we don’t have the money for it. RIP. Wonder if the new management that we just got will change anything for the better, doubt it though.
> 
> Edit: so apparently the bonus isn’t supposed to be done to get people to pick up shifts but we were. Corporate found out what was going on and cut off the money.



Do you understand why that $50 stipend was a HORRIBLE idea?


----------



## Fezman92 (Oct 3, 2021)

Honestly no. I just thought it was an extra incentive to pick up shifts.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 3, 2021)

Well, it'll be another 7 weeks or so till it airs, but just did a background part as an actual Firefighter for a scene in Magnum PI where they have a car blow up (the explosion was actually pretty spectacular on set lol). 

When they asked me to give directions to the other non-actual FF extras playing the other Firefighters, I may have left the nozzle open for me to take 😏 (of course that next scene if all of 5 seconds of water and cleanup after the fire is fought off camera lol)


----------



## Fezman92 (Oct 3, 2021)

So are you going to make an IMBD page?


----------



## CCCSD (Oct 3, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Well, it'll be another 7 weeks or so till it airs, but just did a background part as an actual Firefighter for a scene in Magnum PI where they have a car blow up (the explosion was actually pretty spectacular on set lol).
> 
> When they asked me to give directions to the other non-actual FF extras playing the other Firefighters, I may have left the nozzle open for me to take 😏 (of course that next scene if all of 5 seconds of water and cleanup after the fire is fought off camera lol)


Get your SAG Card!


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 3, 2021)

@Jim37F I think you need a new handle…

@JimmyHollywod?…how about @StandinJim?…


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 3, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> @Jim37F I think you need a new handle…
> 
> @JimmyHollywod?…how about @StandinJim?…


Magnum FF?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 3, 2021)

Well, that was certainly an entertaining day in baseball today.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 3, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Well, that was certainly an entertaining day in baseball today.


Should make for an interesting October. ****ing Giants. Blah.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 3, 2021)

I'm an Angels fan, whats so interesting in October?


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 3, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I'm an Angels fan, whats so interesting in October?


Apparently all things Shohei, like watching him channel surf on his couch?…//shrugging//


----------



## Tigger (Oct 3, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> So we used to get an extra $50 for picking up a shift on our days off. Starting Nov 1st, that’s not going to happen because we don’t have the money for it. RIP. Wonder if the new management that we just got will change anything for the better, doubt it though.
> 
> Edit: so apparently the bonus isn’t supposed to be done to get people to pick up shifts but we were. Corporate found out what was going on and cut off the money.


The op here does 10/hr for your first shift and 20/hr for any subsequent shifts as an incentive. Add 5/hr to those numbers to work weekends. Is it poor business practice? Maybe. Not gonna stop me from making 46 dollars an hour to paramedic twice a month in Colorado Springs. We hear the 20+ dollar incentives will go away soon but the 10/hr has been around for 2.5 years now.

I got a six dollar an hour raise in the midst of all these incentives, not sure how they pulled that off.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 3, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I'm an Angels fan, whats so interesting in October?


Don't make this Mariners fan ban you.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 3, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Don't make this Mariners fan ban you.



There’s actually fans for that team?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 3, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> There’s actually fans for that team?


Yes... Go M's


----------



## CCCSD (Oct 3, 2021)

Cubbies!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 3, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Cubbies!


I was actually in Chicago during their world series run and eventual win.  It was spectacular to be in that environment.  Especially since my hotel that I booked for 150 dollars a night was going for 400. 😅


----------



## Fezman92 (Oct 8, 2021)

I start my two day TECC class tomorrow. Looking forward to it even though I’ll probably never need to use it.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 8, 2021)

They're setting up a new Crisis Outreach Response and Engagement (CORE) program here, using an ambulance with two EMTs and a Community Health Worker (and apparently their uniform will be a red polo shirt and blue jeans lol) to respond to homeless patients who "need medical attention but don't need the Emergency Room" and can take them directly to Alternative Destinations like clinics, apparently arranging transportation (whether their ambulance or something else) when they leave the hospital to take them directly to housing or a shelter. 









						City’s new crisis outreach team aims to take strain off hospitals, first responders
					

The program is designed to end a cycle of homeless people calling 911 for food or minor care and being back on the street within hours.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 8, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> They're setting up a new Crisis Outreach Response and Engagement (CORE) program here, using an ambulance with two EMTs and a Community Health Worker (and apparently their uniform will be a red polo shirt and blue jeans lol) to respond to homeless patients who "need medical attention but don't need the Emergency Room" and can take them directly to Alternative Destinations like clinics, apparently arranging transportation (whether their ambulance or something else) when they leave the hospital to take them directly to housing or a shelter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may be the best thing I’ve ever heard.


----------



## CCCSD (Oct 8, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I start my two day TECC class tomorrow. Looking forward to it even though I’ll probably never need to use it.


It’s fun. I teach it. Relax and enjoy!


----------



## Fezman92 (Oct 8, 2021)

I will. I know the cert lasts 3 years which is nice.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 9, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> Oh that reminds me, our box trucks have a tow option. I don’t get why. I’ll have to get a pic when I get the chance. You press a button on the steering column and it shows up on the dash.


The "tow" button basically tells the powertrain module that you're towing or hauling something so change the shift points so that the engine runs in a different part of its powerband so that it is putting out more HP/Torque. What's interesting is that some vehicle manuals suggest that "tow" mode should be used if the vehicle is loaded >50% of available payload. So if your payload is, say 2000 lbs and your vehicle has 1001 lbs of stuff (including you) in it, you should use "tow" mode. This isn't necessarily true in all cases, but the ambulances I used to drive did have this suggestion. Back then, "tow" mode locked out the overdrive gear. We outfitted our vehicles to default to this mode. 

My truck also has a "tow/haul" mode. It changes the shift points and tells the transmission to use ALL the gears and may limit use of the top couple of gears. It should result in lower transmission temps when used to tow.


----------



## Fezman92 (Oct 10, 2021)

I overslept and missed my second day of TECC. Still got an email saying that I finished the class and got the CEUs for it. I’m still going to register for another TECC next year because I missed an entire day of it.


----------



## CCCSD (Oct 10, 2021)

I’ll refrain from comment…


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 11, 2021)

Made a few software mods to my truck. Nothing seriously drastic, but the few that I have done are nice little touches. My F150 now has secure idle mode enabled and also has the actual coolant and trans temps displayed. What's "Secure Idle"??? Basically it locks the gear selector in Park if the engine is on and there's no key in the cab. I also have enabled some software buttons that are also replicated in hardware, and using either reflects in the "other" control. All this is actually present in the onboard software so I'm not actually changing base code stuff. Essentially this is just turning on or off a software switch. Neat stuff but I'm not diving too deeply down that rabbit hole.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 13, 2021)

So our EMS has been having staffing issues, not always able to keep all 21 units in service. 

But at least their Chief is trying to help out, hopping on an ambulance and running calls, as we went to one earlier today with him, so that's something at least.


----------



## Arctan (Oct 13, 2021)

The model firetruck I ordered has been stuck in South Plainfield for the last week.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 13, 2021)

I shoveled snow yesterday.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 13, 2021)

The trail is 100% spiderweb free this morning


----------



## CCCSD (Oct 13, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> The trail is 100% spiderweb free this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You KNOW they’re just waiting for you…


----------



## Arctan (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 13, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> You KNOW they’re just waiting for you…


It's spiderweb free cause I cleared them out with my face.


----------



## CCCSD (Oct 13, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> It's spiderweb free cause I cleared them out with my face.


Until…NEXT time…

Kingdom of the Spiders was a documentary.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 13, 2021)

Nobody will be happier than me when the national registry finally drops psychomotor exams in 2023. These things are the bane of my existence.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 13, 2021)

So my first in area includes two different military housing areas. One used to have gate guards but doesn't anymore, and the other does have actual uniformed Marine Corps MPs. There's also a Fed Fire station right outside their gate. (our station is only a couple blocks up the road from the entrance to the other one).

Now, what is supposed to happen is a resident needs emergency services Fed Fire should get notified and not us, or at least the housing area with the Fed Fire station would always go to them since they're closer. 

Most of the time on the larger main bases the calls get routed correctly, but sometimes at the scattered satellite properties like the housing area that the call routing gets sent to us instead of the Fed dispatch center (Once again, ideally, if we do get a call on the military property our dispatch is still supposed to call the Feds, while building the ticket, and more often then not we end up getting cancelled right away. 

So cue this call, no info about Feds being notified, so when our Captain calls in "Responding" over the Tac channel, he also inquires if they've been notified, to which our Dispatch then says "uh, we're calling them now". Cue to us a few minutes later arriving on scene in front of the house, and I can look over and down the road and as we're getting out of ours, see there's just barely pulling out of their station. Even though we literally have to drive in front of it to get to the Marine gate guards (stop, tell them what we're doing). Even our ambulance, which was dispatched from further away was on scene before the station only like two blocks away -_-

Like these two housing areas are literally the sole reason d'etre for that station to exist, yet we're always going to calls there that they never even get alerted to, even when we drive right by their station lights and sirens on (I know it's far from the crews fault, but still lol)


----------



## Fezman92 (Oct 13, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Nobody will be happier than me when the national registry finally drops psychomotor exams in 2023. These things are the bane of my existence.


So they’re just going to do the written one? Nice.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 13, 2021)

Well I reckon it's time to link up with my PCP and a physical therapist. That random back pain that started almost 2 months ago still lingers in a different way. The annoying thing is I didn't even have a bad lift with a patient or in the gym that I can knowingly blame it on. Just up and started hurting one day, got better in some ways, and had a little linger ever since. Everyone had been right, this growing old **** sucks.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 14, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> So they’re just going to do the written one? Nice.


Yes. In 2023, the advanced level psychomotor exam goes away. So, AEMT and Paramedic candidates will complete a longer, retooled cognitive exam, with skills verified by the instructor during the course.

The way it should be done.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 14, 2021)

Dog is home from his first Injection for heart worms. 

No running, jumping, or aggressive playing for the next 10 weeks minimum. This will test my sanity.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 14, 2021)

Tom Brady hawking crypto? Now I’ve seen it all.


----------



## CCCSD (Oct 14, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Dog is home from his first Injection for heart worms.
> 
> No running, jumping, or aggressive playing for the next 10 weeks minimum. This will test my sanity.


Yeah. You’ll have to really cut back on your food intake. Maybe your family can play with the pup.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 15, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> They're setting up a new Crisis Outreach Response and Engagement (CORE) program here, using an ambulance with two EMTs and a Community Health Worker (and apparently their uniform will be a red polo shirt and blue jeans lol) to respond to homeless patients who "need medical attention but don't need the Emergency Room" and can take them directly to Alternative Destinations like clinics, apparently arranging transportation (whether their ambulance or something else) when they leave the hospital to take them directly to housing or a shelter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NomadicMedic said:


> This may be the best thing I’ve ever heard.


Well they're starting the CORE responses already, saw them listed on the CAD a few times yesterday (and even caught a site of their red ambulance driving by on the freeway earlier) Here's hoping the program works and gets expanded!


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 15, 2021)

Apparently my Department is offering an AMLS class for us to sign up for. I'm not *not* thinking about it lol, anyone been to one? Is it any good? 
(Though I'd still rather go to that PHTLS class I signed up for and had a course date right before the state went into COVID lockdown year before last, and the Department canceled all the extraneous training events, and while we've since restarted almost all of that, no word on said PHTLS.... but we do have a Ground Ladders course coming up. Although as an FD that is a conventional skills class haha)


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 15, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Apparently my Department is offering an AMLS class for us to sign up for. I'm not *not* thinking about it lol, anyone been to one? Is it any good?
> (Though I'd still rather go to that PHTLS class I signed up for and had a course date right before the state went into COVID lockdown year before last, and the Department canceled all the extraneous training events, and while we've since restarted almost all of that, no word on said PHTLS.... but we do have a Ground Ladders course coming up. Although as an FD that is a conventional skills class haha)



AMLS is my favorite to teach out of the cookie cutter card classes.


----------



## Fezman92 (Oct 15, 2021)

Thanks now I want cookies.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 16, 2021)

AMLS was ok, but at this point I don’t know how much good it would do me, not could I ever see myself paying for it. 

I still wish it was tied to every paramedic school’s curriculum.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 16, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> AMLS was ok, but at this point I don’t know how much good it would do me, not could I ever see myself paying for it.
> 
> I still wish it was tied to every paramedic school’s curriculum.


AMLS isn't required for us for obvious reasons. I've always looked at it as a review of Paramedic school medical modules. That's education that a critical care Paramedic should breeze through. 

I almost always teach it at the local community College medic program, so to them it's new information. It's not a fun class to teach to seasoned medics. 

It's the one class where I really feel free to stray from the power points.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 16, 2021)

AMLS hasn't been required anywhere I work. It's a short class like ACLS, PALS, but I feel like it has nothing to add. Kind of the same old stuff talked about again.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 16, 2021)

Aprz said:


> AMLS hasn't been required anywhere I work. It's a short class like ACLS, PALS, but I feel like it has nothing to add. Kind of the same old stuff talked about again.


They offered it for about a year or so at work. Most of the paramedics liked it and swore it was this great new class. 

It always seemed like medical PHTLS to me, but maybe because it’s an NAEMT class, I don’t know.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 16, 2021)

Pretty excited. Our quartz is finally being put into our pool today. Looks like I’ll be back to swimming sooner than I’d anticipated.

I also just found out Bowflex makes a curl/ EZ curl bar with adjustable plates like their free weights.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 16, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> They offered it for about a year or so at work. Most of the paramedics liked it and swore it was this great new class.
> 
> It always seemed like medical PHTLS to me, but maybe because it’s an NAEMT class, I don’t know.


It's funny because I posted at the same time as @GMCmedic  ane I feel like they nailed why AMLS was not interesting to me. To a new and inexperienced EMT/medic, it's gonna be all the rage. To someone with at least a couple of years, taken a couple of refreshers, lots of CEs, it is like "This BS again? Ugh!" Sit there and listen to all these dumb medical aphorism "blood goes round and round, air in and out, any other variation is bad", "treat the patient, not the monitor", act like you've never heard of Cushing triad or Beck triad before, give the same old tips and tricks, and it is like ugh.... I took AMLS I think when I had already been a medic for like a year and wasn't really impressed. Honestly resembled ITLS I think with that primary survery, secondary survey, ongoing, etc... It resembles ITLS the most, just medical instead of trauma.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 16, 2021)

I took AMLS a little over a year ago after having 6 years of medic experience in a busy system and 2 years of flight experience. I enjoyed the class. Yes it didn’t cover any new subjects for me nor did it cover anything at the critical care level but that’s not what the class is/was designed for so I’m not gonna hate on it for that. I found it to be a very good review class for your general paramedic material. 

Since my company offers it for free when my current cert expires I will renew it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 16, 2021)

Definitely not “hating” on it, in fact the last time I took it was long before I was a flight paramedic. 

I have a hard time with keeping any of those classes up though, especially as the years go on. I feel similar about NRP. 

For me personally, I don’t think the mostly online platform specifically for these classes has helped. They just seem even more watered down than before.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 17, 2021)

First time printing a mile long code summary. Picked up the neighboring County thinking it was going to be an impending respiratory failure. Ended up being increasing PVC's that turned into runs of VTach and briefly sustained VTach.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 17, 2021)

Active shooter in my town today. I was blissfully unaware, as I was mowing the lawn while my phone was blowing up.


----------



## Fezman92 (Oct 17, 2021)

Yikes


----------



## CCCSD (Oct 17, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Active shooter in my town today. I was blissfully unaware, as I was mowing the lawn while my phone was blowing up.


How’s the lawn?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 17, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> How’s the lawn?


It looks great!


----------



## CCCSD (Oct 17, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> It looks great!


Excellent!


----------



## MMiz (Oct 17, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> It looks great!


I'm going to need someone to ELI5 how to maintain a nice lawn.

Despite paying for a lawn service to spray, mine is dead.  Installing irrigation in a few weeks.

Where do I learn the basics?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 17, 2021)

MMiz said:


> I'm going to need someone to ELI5 how to maintain a nice lawn.
> 
> Despite paying for a lawn service to spray, mine is dead.  Installing irrigation in a few weeks.
> 
> Where do I learn the basics?


I just read some websites, watched some videos and then bought a bunch of weed & feed. it looks good.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 18, 2021)

Ah. Sometimes I forget what an oasis EMTLife is on the internet. As far as forums go, sure there's problems and a-holes here, but compared to virtually every other place online I'm aware of, we're largely nice and professional in comparison (even the dang COVID threads).

Case in point, on another site someone was asking about front license plates on cars. ("A cop pulls you over, complaining you don’t have the front license plate. How do you explain there is no way to attach it to your particular model of car?). I simply replied that in 31 States its a legal requirement to have those front plates, and if your make/model doesn't come with mounting brackets you can buy them online or at the dealership (what car manufacturer is gonna make a car they can't be street legal in 2/3 the US? Most of them bend over backwards just over California emission laws).
Aaaaand apparently I'm the a**hole for pointing that out ("How am I gonna mount a plate on my Alfa Romeo Spyder without modifying the bumper a**hole?!" "Here's pictures of their bracket that attaches to the grill, probably takes all of 5 minutes" "I said WITHOUT modifying a**hole!!"

Ah, such poetry and prose and level headed discourse to be found on these world wide webs...     
https://www.quora.com/A-cop-pulls-y...-to-attach-it-to-your-particular-model-of-car


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 18, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Ah. Sometimes I forget what an oasis EMTLife is on the internet. As far as forums go, sure there's problems and a-holes here, but compared to virtually every other place online I'm aware of, we're largely nice and professional in comparison (even the dang COVID threads).
> 
> Case in point, on another site someone was asking about front license plates on cars. ("A cop pulls you over, complaining you don’t have the front license plate. How do you explain there is no way to attach it to your particular model of car?). I simply replied that in 31 States its a legal requirement to have those front plates, and if your make/model doesn't come with mounting brackets you can buy them online or at the dealership (what car manufacturer is gonna make a car they can't be street legal in 2/3 the US? Most of them bend over backwards just over California emission laws).
> Aaaaand apparently I'm the a**hole for pointing that out ("How am I gonna mount a plate on my Alfa Romeo Spyder without modifying the bumper a**hole?!" "Here's pictures of their bracket that attaches to the grill, probably takes all of 5 minutes" "I said WITHOUT modifying a**hole!!"
> ...


Why do you always need to be such an a**hole, Jim?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 18, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> Why do you always need to be such an a**hole, Jim?


It comes with living on small island.

Why else do you think aloha is one letter off from ahole spelled backwards?


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 18, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Ah. Sometimes I forget what an oasis EMTLife is on the internet. As far as forums go, sure there's problems and a-holes here, but compared to virtually every other place online I'm aware of, we're largely nice and professional in comparison (even the dang COVID threads).
> 
> Case in point, on another site someone was asking about front license plates on cars. ("A cop pulls you over, complaining you don’t have the front license plate. How do you explain there is no way to attach it to your particular model of car?). I simply replied that in 31 States its a legal requirement to have those front plates, and if your make/model doesn't come with mounting brackets you can buy them online or at the dealership (what car manufacturer is gonna make a car they can't be street legal in 2/3 the US? Most of them bend over backwards just over California emission laws).
> Aaaaand apparently I'm the a**hole for pointing that out ("How am I gonna mount a plate on my Alfa Romeo Spyder without modifying the bumper a**hole?!" "Here's pictures of their bracket that attaches to the grill, probably takes all of 5 minutes" "I said WITHOUT modifying a**hole!!"
> ...



They say if you run into an a**hole in the morning, you ran into an a**hole. But if you run into a**holes all day then you’re the a**hole.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 20, 2021)

Nothing like starting the day off by banning a spammer posting in the FOAMED thread while drinking my morning coffee


----------



## Fezman92 (Oct 21, 2021)

I got to pet a chonky kitty cat after dropping off a patient. I am happy.


----------



## CCCSD (Oct 21, 2021)

Fezman92 said:


> I got to pet a chonky kitty cat after dropping off a patient. I am happy.


Better if it was a dog. Not chonky though.


----------



## cruiseforever (Oct 22, 2021)

Retired from my medic job that I worked at for over 32 years.  Still going to work for the service that is close to home for a couple of more years.  I hope I do not drive my wife crazy being home more.

There has been a bunch of retirements this year with more coming in the near future.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 22, 2021)

Well that was a nice bloody call to close out the shift. Guy with a recent trach was coughing up a good amount of blood, and the cap was jammed, and as BLS we didn't want to fiddle muck around with it, so we were left giving o2 via nrb like normal until the medics arrived and were able to do some deep suction and place the mask over the trach


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 22, 2021)

cruiseforever said:


> Retired from my medic job that I worked at for over 32 years.  Still going to work for the service that is close to home for a couple of more years.  I hope I do not drive my wife crazy being home more.
> 
> There has been a bunch of retirements this year with more coming in the near future.


Congrats!


----------



## Fezman92 (Oct 22, 2021)

cruiseforever said:


> Retired from my medic job that I worked at for over 32 years.  Still going to work for the service that is close to home for a couple of more years.  I hope I do not drive my wife crazy being home more.
> 
> There has been a bunch of retirements this year with more coming in the near future.


Congrats!


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 23, 2021)

Hadn't really been following baseball since the All-star controversy, but the Braves are 2 innings away from a trip to the WS. 

If they manage to pull it off........sorry @VentMonkey


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 24, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Hadn't really been following baseball since the All-star controversy, but the Braves are 2 innings away from a trip to the WS.
> 
> If they manage to pull it off........sorry @VentMonkey


Not sorry @VentMonkey


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 24, 2021)

ATL played their hearts out, we did not. Their bats showed up, ours did not. Good on them.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 24, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> ATL played their hearts out, we did not. Their bats showed up, ours did not. Good on them.


I think either team would have their hands full with the Astros from what I've briefly seen of post season play.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 24, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I think either team would have their hands full with the Astros from what I've briefly seen of post season play.


I honestly thought it could go either way in the ALCS. I’d rather a National League team win. I don’t care much for Houston or Boston.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 24, 2021)

Had a little 9 month old last night with AMS and stridor that you could hear standing nearby. We treated as if it was croup or some sort similar issue. Doc pushed Narcan before RSI meds since we knew mom had a drug use hx and the kid came right around. I can spot an adult OD in seconds, but that one definitely threw me off the mark a bit. Crossed my mind to ask my partner if she wanted to try Narcan before I got up front, but I think we were both pretty set on racemic + good RSI prep given proximity to the Level 1. Definitely a good learning moment.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 24, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I honestly thought it could go either way in the ALCS. I’d rather a National League team win. I don’t care much for Houston or Boston.



Rather Boston than Houston.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 24, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Rather Boston than Houston.


They both have trash cans.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 24, 2021)

Well idk how "Magnum" I really am.

So I saw the first episode I extra'd in. Recognized the scene inside the PD bullpen (I was one of the uniformed PD officers walking through the background)... recognized some of the other extras... and I wasn't in any of the final aired shots at all lol

This latest episode (4) that just aired. Once again just saw the SWAT scene. I *think* I'm one of the guys just barely visible as we run up from behind the SWAT truck outside the building we're stacking up on. Can't really be sure cuz we're all wearing the same black SWAT uniforms and helmets (and the shot was off to the side and maybe half a second in frame lols) but the close up shot where they filmed the first 3 or 4 guys breaching (and then the camera zooms into the main detective character waiting outside) I was def not in either.

Ah, such is the glamourous Hollywood life of fame and fortune I'm in      😁   

Though I *think* (hope?) I'll be more visible in the "SWAT raids a hospital" scene in a few episodes hahah.

Plus now that strike has been averted they sent out an email with like 3 or 4 more shoot days they want us for that only one of which was a work day at the Fire Station so there's a few more chances for my half second of fame and glory lols

In a similar vein, thanks to COVID numbers falling below a hundred new cases a day, the Department has decided to lift our "Station bubbles" (where basically we were only allowed to work in our own station. Only OT if the other shifts were short, no matter how short staffed any nearby stations were, unless they were too short to stay in service). Now they lifted it to a Battalion bubble, so can work OT within our Bn (though most of the available OT is well, outside the Bn in the others), relieve at different stations to plus up when they're running shorter crews and all that.

Basically I'm getting what is my first OT shift at a different station in like 2 or 3 months this week lol


----------



## Old Tracker (Oct 24, 2021)

Pretty cool stuff  I'm happy for ya.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 24, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> They both have trash cans.


My thoughts exactly. Ufck them both.


----------



## Fezman92 (Oct 25, 2021)

NGL I kind of want to see this movie.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 26, 2021)

Idk looks more like the kind of movie where I'd be yelling at the screen every other scene for how blatantly wrong everything is, but hey looks flashy I guess.


----------



## Fezman92 (Oct 26, 2021)

It just looks super cringe.


----------



## CCCSD (Oct 26, 2021)

So…like…he’s an ambulance driver with a machine gun who kills cops?


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 26, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> So…like…he’s an ambulance driver with a machine gun who kills cops?


If it's the trailer for that Ambulance movie (I didn't click the link), in one trailer he specifically says "do not shoot cops".


----------



## CCCSD (Oct 26, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> If it's the trailer for that Ambulance movie (I didn't click the link), in one trailer he specifically says "do not shoot cops".


Ah. I just saw him grab a cop and the cop get popped. Maybe I wasn’t paying attention…(I wasn’t).


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 26, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Ah. I just saw him grab a cop and the cop get popped. Maybe I wasn’t paying attention…(I wasn’t).


It looked like the premise is army vets steal money to pay for a surgery. I dunno, it's a michael bay movie so everything is busy exploding and obscuring the actual plot.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 26, 2021)

I saw the trailer... I'll pass


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 26, 2021)

Didn’t even look at the trailer and I’ll pass.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 26, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Didn’t even look at the trailer and I’ll pass.


Jealous


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 26, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> but hey looks flashy I guess.



California EMS in a nutshell right? Haha!


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 27, 2021)

That moment when I get off shift at 0800, but I picked up a PM overtime shift tonight starting at 2000, so although I have 12 hours before going back to work, I feel like I have no time to actually go do anything, so the whole day ends up shot in a limbo like state lols (I'd rather have the OT though lol I haven't been able to pick up a shift in months


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 27, 2021)

Professional fire departments that work 12’s are just weird.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 27, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Professional fire departments that work 12’s are just weird.


Must...resist....urge...to...comment...about....his... location.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 27, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Professional fire departments that work 12’s are just weird.


Lol well we have normal 24s, just OT is either the full 24 or half shift. We actually only allow a max of 36 hours worked straight, so you can do a hold over for 12 or hold under (work the night before reg shift). 

The automatic bid system for OT will refuse to give you a 36, so you can only bid for the PM half on the first day of the 4 days and the AM half of the last (it'll only give you the 24hrs for the middle two days). 

It's the Bear that will force you for 7 straight that is weird to me 😜


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 27, 2021)

If it makes you feel better we got a call within 20 minutes of me coming on


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 27, 2021)

My department would implode if there was a maximum hours you could work lol.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 28, 2021)

Pro tip: Digging up a 4 year old thread to make your first post a response with a link that is related to the topic by a margin so thin you can see through it will get you introduced to the ban hammer immediately and permanently.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 28, 2021)

Well applying again for that flight job. Resume is a little fluffier and I know someone inside now, so hopefully I can make some progress this go around.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 28, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Well applying again for that flight job. Resume is a little fluffier and I know someone inside now, so hopefully I can make some progress this go around.


Even though I am generally very satisfied with my life and career the way it is now, I still miss and often reminisce about my HEMS days. Good luck.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 29, 2021)

Another SWAT bg extra scene tomorrow woot! Even if I don't actually get in any shots it's still a fun way to earn a few extra bucks


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 29, 2021)

Sitting at sky Harbor with my girlfriend waiting to pick up her friend and the greenbay packers just rolled by.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 29, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> Even though I am generally very satisfied with my life and career the way it is now, I still miss and often reminisce about my HEMS days. Good luck.


Thanks! This one would have a nice blend of some of my favorite things about my city and county job with really good insurance and some nice education benefits to put towards my post bacc. It'd definitely be a good move for a few reasons.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 30, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Another SWAT bg extra scene tomorrow woot! Even if I don't actually get in any shots it's still a fun way to earn a few extra bucks


Hard to be in any scenes when me and all the other Swat sat in the Extras holding room all day, they literally never pulled any of us to set lol. But they're doing another shoot day next week so maybe then? At least we still get paid for showing up all the same haha


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 30, 2021)

I got a chance to meet @DrParasite in person. We had a couple of these tiny beers.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 30, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> View attachment 5416
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it’s no Das Boot…in all seriousness I’ve been off the booze for a few months and I’m kind of enjoying it. Like. A lot.

In other news, the older I get the more I am grateful for learning to separate my identity as a provider, i.e., my job over who I actually am—a husband to the best wife and a father to the most awesome kids.

Just got back from a trip to Co Springs just the wife and I. @Tigger it was our first time but what a great town. Garden of the Gods was amazing.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 30, 2021)

So when are we gonna have an EMTLife expo?


----------



## Tigger (Oct 30, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Well, it’s no Das Boot…in all seriousness I’ve been off the booze for a few months and I’m kind of enjoying it. Like. A lot.
> 
> In other news, the older I get the more I am grateful for learning to separate my identity as a provider, i.e., my job over who I actually am—a husband to the best wife and a father to the most awesome kids.
> 
> Just got back from a trip to Co Springs just the wife and I. @Tigger it was our first time but what a great town. Garden of the Gods was amazing.


I often miss living there with how close all the pretty things are!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 30, 2021)

Aprz said:


> So when are we gonna have an EMTLife expo?


I think it’s a great idea.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 30, 2021)

Bullpen games really work my nerves, guess it beats pitching a starter on short rest.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 30, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Well, it’s no Das Boot…in all seriousness I’ve been off the booze for a few months and I’m kind of enjoying it. Like. A lot.
> 
> In other news, the older I get the more I am grateful for learning to separate my identity as a provider, i.e., my job over who I actually am—a husband to the best wife and a father to the most awesome kids.
> 
> Just got back from a trip to Co Springs just the wife and I. @Tigger it was our first time but what a great town. Garden of the Gods was amazing.


The less I say that "I am a paramedic" and the more I say "I work as a paramedic" the happier I've been and the less burned out I feel.

Unrelated note... Anyone is Wisconsin?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 31, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> The less I say that "I am a paramedic" and the more I say "I work as a paramedic" the happier I've been and the less burned out I feel.
> 
> Unrelated note... Anyone is Wisconsin?


I am at the moment.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 31, 2021)

When you walk into another station and the crew left a whole intricate board game version of like Civilization out (its actually Pax Pamir?) They also have like 3 other game boxes out. Just something one doesn't expect to see at a Fire station haha


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 31, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> The less I say that "I am a paramedic" and the more I say "I work as a paramedic" the happier I've been and the less burned out I feel.
> 
> Unrelated note... Anyone is Wisconsin?


Funny how you can change your mindset with one little change of phrase. I still enjoy being a paramedic, but it’s not all I am.

Also, finished my BS in EMS admin last week, getting my ducks in a row to start a Masters in Public Administration. I‘ve shifted my career goals over the past year and believe moving to state level EMS is where I can make some impact on our EMS education standards and instructor development.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 31, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> When you walk into another station and the crew left a whole intricate board game version of like Civilization out (its actually Pax Pamir?) They also have like 3 other game boxes out. Just something one doesn't expect to see at a Fire station haha



Every now and again we’ll play a quick game of risk.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 31, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Every now and again we’ll play a quick game of risk.


Is that when you sit down in the recliners and say it is a quiet day with a bowl of ice cream?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 31, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> I am at the moment.


How's the weather?  I get in shortly for a small stay.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 31, 2021)

Yesterday was kind of a tease lol
Dispatched to an Auto Ex (extrication) and first in Engine reported a roll over, but occupant self extricated. 
Then later, got dispatched as part of the 2nd Alarm to a working building fire, arrive, Command has all 2nd alarm companies stage, we could see some smoke, but the first in units got a knockdown so we got released. 
BUT we DID get a medical enroute back to Station (and a 0130 lift assist for a 350+lb who needed help standing up out of bed so he could go pee


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 31, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> View attachment 5416
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two Roads Brewery products?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 31, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Two Roads Brewery products?


Actually Victory Brewing. The holiday Merry Monkey was tasty.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 31, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> How's the weather?  I get in shortly for a small stay.


50's and breezy.  No sign of snow yet


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 31, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Bullpen games really work my nerves, guess it beats pitching a starter on short rest.


Platooning isn’t going anywhere anytime soon. Combined no-no’s are now common and a CG is becoming a bit of a unicorn aside from pulling a guy’s perfect/ no-hit game.

I do hear, and hope, that the DH might be a permanent thing throughout the league soon. Also, the Braves do seem serious.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 31, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Platooning isn’t going anywhere anytime soon. Combined no-no’s are now common and a CG is becoming a bit of a unicorn aside from pulling a guy’s perfect/ no-hit game.
> 
> I do hear, and hope, that the DH might be a permanent thing throughout the league soon. Also, the Braves do seem serious.


Yeah, I had to do a double take when I saw score in the bottom of the first inning.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 31, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Platooning isn’t going anywhere anytime soon. Combined no-no’s are now common and a CG is becoming a bit of a unicorn aside from pulling a guy’s perfect/ no-hit game.
> 
> I do hear, and hope, that the DH might be a permanent thing throughout the league soon. Also, the Braves do seem serious.



It brings back bad memories of last year when the Braves managed to make the NLCS with 3 starting pitchers and the bullpen blew a game. 

Game one and Charlie Morton fractures a Fibula and just like that you're down to 3 starters again.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 31, 2021)

I blame sabermetrics. @GMCmedic ATL still stands a very good chance.


----------



## GMCmedic (Oct 31, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I blame sabermetrics. @GMCmedic ATL still stands a very good chance.


I hope so, I was 17 the last time I saw the braves in a world series, I'm 38 now.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 31, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I hope so, I was 17 the last time I saw the braves in a world series, I'm 38 now.


Lol I was 8 the last time prior to 2020 I saw Dem Bums win one (I am now 41), so I don’t feel too bad, but hey, good luck.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 1, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Is that when you sit down in the recliners and say it is a quiet day with a bowl of ice cream?



Thats a normal Tuesday night lol.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 1, 2021)

Dual response cardiac arrest. Two engines, two medics, two BCs, two sets of protocols. 

You can imagine what happened next.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 1, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Dual response cardiac arrest. Two engines, two medics, two BCs, two sets of protocols.
> 
> You can imagine what happened next.


…two outcomes?


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 1, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Dual response cardiac arrest. Two engines, two medics, two BCs, two sets of protocols.
> 
> You can imagine what happened next.


What, two different agencies for one patient? Or were there actually two cardiac arrests at the same place same time?


----------



## Tigger (Nov 1, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> …two outcomes?


The AHJ transported a lady kept alive only by epi and I went back to bed. Also they used our monitor for the actual code, and we documented everything on our ESO. They transported with none of this info. Also I tubed the patient at their request and then went to set a disposable vent up in their ambulance given the 25 minute transport and they kicked me out because “you’re confusing us with your protocols.”


Jim37F said:


> What, two different agencies for one patient? Or were there actually two cardiac arrests at the same place same time?


We have closet unit dispatching across county lines and dispatch centers. We were auto aid on this as the only units, but since it was a “good” call they came too. Sigh.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 1, 2021)

Sounds like a cluster f...ornication lol


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 1, 2021)

Tigger said:


> The AHJ transported a lady kept alive only by epi and I went back to bed. Also they used our monitor for the actual code, and we documented everything on our ESO. They transported with none of this info. Also I tubed the patient at their request and then went to set a disposable vent up in the it ambulance given the 25 minute transport and they kicked me out because “you’re confusing us with your protocols.”
> 
> We have closet unit dispatching across county lines and dispatch centers. We were auto aid on this as the only units, but since it was a “good” call they came too. Sigh.


At least you got to go back to bed.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 1, 2021)

Tigger said:


> The AHJ transported a lady kept alive only by epi and I went back to bed. Also they used our monitor for the actual code, and we documented everything on our ESO. They transported with none of this info. Also I tubed the patient at their request and then went to set a disposable vent up in their ambulance given the 25 minute transport and they kicked me out because “you’re confusing us with your protocols.”


Soooo…I was right?…


----------



## Tigger (Nov 1, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Soooo…I was right?…


Correct.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 2, 2021)

Got my buddy on my Engine also doing the background gig, we're both signed up for a SWAT scene tomorrow and another fire dept scene on Thursday. 

Bad news, for tomorrow they want us there at 0615, we don't get off work till 0800.... (and we work Wednesday so hopefully the same thing doesn't happen Thursday morning....) 

:/


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 3, 2021)

34* is apparently too cold for me to go mtn biking. Need to reevaluate hands and ears.


Oh, go Braves!!!


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## StCEMT (Nov 3, 2021)

Finally got my hip and back feeling better after working with the PT. Did squats for the first time in 3 months and a simple 5x5 at my old warm up weight has me walking funny. The mountains are gonna be fun this month lol


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 3, 2021)

Trying to fix a furnace...this is way out of my wheelhouse.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 4, 2021)

Boss: “Hey, you need to take ICS 300/400”

Me: “do I _really_?”

boss: “yeah. With additional responsibilities comes additional NIMS classes. Just deal with it.”

Can’t argue with that logic. At least I’m getting paid to take them.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 4, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Boss: “Hey, you need to take ICS 300/400”
> 
> Me: “do I _really_?”
> 
> ...


I feel the exact same way about holding over tomorrow morning for my NRP renewal. Agreed, a logical perspective helps.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 5, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Trying to fix a furnace...this is way out of my wheelhouse.


Tried once, got too worried about leveling the house with a gas explosion.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 5, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> boss: “yeah. With additional responsibilities comes additional NIMS classes. Just deal with it.”


Ah yes, the famous Stan Lee quote.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 6, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Tried once, got too worried about leveling the house with a gas explosion.



Me too, I’m usually very wary of doing anything HVAC or plumbing related but had no other option.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 9, 2021)

Nature is healing, the FDNY EMT threads are beginning to reappear...


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 9, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Nature is healing, the FDNY EMT threads are beginning to reappear...


Honestly, it's a nice break from all the California threads.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 9, 2021)

Hi, I'm an EMT student from California. I am the best of my class. I always get A's and study hard. I was wonder how do I get an ambulance driver license? Also will I be hirable if I have a felony and prior DUI? If any of you guys tell me something I don't want to hear, I will dispute you.

Oh, and what's the difference between a NRB and BVM? Both are 15 LPM, yeh? So why the heck do we have both? Seems confusing.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 9, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Hi, I'm an EMT student from California. I am the best of my class. I always get A's and study hard. I was wonder how do I get an ambulance driver license? Also will I be hirable if I have a felony and prior DUI? If any of you guys tell me something I don't want to hear, I will dispute you.
> 
> Oh, and what's the difference between a NRB and BVM? Both are 15 LPM, yeh? So why the heck do we have both? Seems confusing.


Just need the part where even though they get Straight As they still can't seem to pass the test and/or NREMT and want to know which questions they should memorize, followed by agonizing over how many questions they had before the test cut off...


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 9, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Just need the part where even though they get Straight As they still can't seem to pass the test and/or NREMT and want to know which questions they should memorize, followed by agonizing over how many questions they had before the test cut off...


And where they want to be a FF. Oh, wait…


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 9, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> And where they want to be a FF. Oh, wait…



At least with FDNY, we don’t even have to wonder…


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 9, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> At least with FDNY, we don’t even have to wonder…


Idk, the 18-year old straight out of HS with the lifted dozer, flat bill, and IAFF sticker is a pretty easy guess.

Speaking of (mostly) California, but shifting the directionlessness, In-N-Out is still frickin’ amazing. I do love me some “Animal Style” toppings.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 9, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Speaking of (mostly) California, but shifting the directionlessness, In-N-Out is still frickin’ amazing. I do love me some “Animal Style” toppings.



I regret not ordering animal style last time I was out in CA. There’s my new excuse to plan a trip out west!


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 10, 2021)

Finally got admin rights on my new work computer!!! had to walk the level 2 tech support guy on what needed to be done, and it took 3 requests and a manual bypass because their normal process wasn't working, but at least now I can install the software for my trackball and customize the buttons!


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 10, 2021)

At my first EMS conference! Super excited.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 10, 2021)

Ugh. The Strava queens ruined the best section at my home trails. Little fast, little techy, now it's just fast and smooth.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm ordering a giant pretzel with beer cheese to eat at work!


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 10, 2021)

Pics or it didn’t happen!


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 11, 2021)

That FTO thread is scaring me even more about private services…


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 11, 2021)

EMs God's willing, IF I get off at 8am, I'm off to deer camp for 5 days

If I get off after 8 I'll still go to camp. I'll just be a little salty.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 11, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> That FTO thread is scaring me even more about private services…



That is absolutely, positively 100% common.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 11, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> That FTO thread is scaring me even more about private services…


Those scenarios are far from exclusive to private services.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 11, 2021)

We just got the quantum blood warmer. This thing looks fancy.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 11, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> We just got the quantum blood warmer. This thing looks fancy.


We are looking into those as our buddy lites aren’t cutting it. Not sure if we will have the budget in 2022 for it as we are still buying sapphires and are getting Hamiltons.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 12, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> We are looking into those as our buddy lites aren’t cutting it. Not sure if we will have the budget in 2022 for it as we are still buying sapphires and are getting Hamiltons.


We already switched to the sapphires , there was talk of going to the Hamilton but I haven't heard anything else.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 12, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> We already switched to the sapphires , there was talk of going to the Hamilton but I haven't heard anything else.


We have only partly switched. Right now all bases have at least 2 sapphires with some having more. We have 4 MiniMeds and 4 sapphires at my base currently.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## jgmedic (Nov 12, 2021)

Uh oh, new poster who seems strikingly like those who have left in a huff recently.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 12, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> Those scenarios are far from exclusive to private services.



And I suppose not exclusive to EMS. It just boggles the mind how many places think it is ok to just take somebody who is a high performing (or just plain long-tenured) individual contributor and give them people to manage or train without any education in it.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 12, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> And I suppose not exclusive to EMS. It just boggles the mind how many places think it is ok to just take somebody who is a high performing (or just plain long-tenured) individual contributor and give them people to manage or train without any education in it.


Not just boggle…scary.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 13, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> And I suppose not exclusive to EMS. It just boggles the mind how many places think it is ok to just take somebody who is a high performing (or just plain long-tenured) individual contributor and give them people to manage or train without any education in it.



almost every business. Restaurants. Manufacturing. Office workers. Sales. And private EMS. 

See also: the Peter Principle.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 13, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> And I suppose not exclusive to EMS. It just boggles the mind how many places think it is ok to just take somebody who is a high performing (or just plain long-tenured) individual contributor and give them people to manage or train without any education in it.


People are generally promoted to the level of their incompetence.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 14, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> almost every business. Restaurants. Manufacturing. Office workers. Sales. And private EMS.
> 
> See also: the Peter Principle.



Personal experience, larger companies seem to be more careful? But definitely agree it seems pervasive. Scary to see in public safety in particular though.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 15, 2021)

I need to drink something other than coffee when I'm at deer camp. Apparently you can't just call it dirty water and magically stay hydrated.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 15, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I need to drink something other than coffee when I'm at deer camp. Apparently you can't just call it dirty water and magically stay hydrated.


That's why I always carry some powdered Gatorade with me when out camping.  Also helps cover the taste of some of the water purification tablets I use.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 15, 2021)

Cypress Creek laid off 90 percent of their staff this weekend.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 16, 2021)

RocketMedic said:


> Cypress Creek laid off 90 percent of their staff this weekend.



Florida?


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 16, 2021)

RocketMedic said:


> Cypress Creek laid off 90 percent of their staff this weekend.


So everyone but admin? 😂


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 16, 2021)

Tomorrow is the last day of my yearly deer vacation. Shot a buck on the first day so ive just been hanging at home with the kids.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 17, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> So everyone but admin? 😂


Pretty much. My sources say that they kept 3 trucks to service the residual St. Luke’s contract they just picked up and a pair of “flight” crews but have canned almost everyone else. Most of the cuts were field, comm center, education and non-critical admin (clinical, etc).


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 17, 2021)

RocketMedic said:


> Pretty much. My sources say that they kept 3 trucks to service the residual St. Luke’s contract they just picked up and a pair of “flight” crews but have canned almost everyone else. Most of the cuts were field, comm center, education and non-critical admin (clinical, etc).


How do you even exist with a 90% cut?


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 17, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> How do you even exist with a 90% cut?



Normal time, rehire everybody at a discount? It’s a neutron bomb not a nuclear bomb.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 17, 2021)

If you're service or hospital uses PAPRs I'd appreciate a DM!


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 18, 2021)

Court subpoena that’s been postponed multiple times for Covid reasons amongst others just got pushed back til late this afternoon. Yay.

Just got off shift this morning, too.

Guess I’ll mill around til then and milk my 8-hour rate. It makes more sense than driving all the way home then all the way back. Plus, I did score some legit free parking.

Gawd, I hate courthouses, courtrooms, lawyers and the like. It’s all soo skeevy, gloomy, and just all around depressing to me.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 18, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Court subpoena that’s been postponed multiple times for Covid reasons amongst others just got pushed back til late this afternoon. Yay.
> 
> Just got off shift this morning, too.
> 
> ...


I’ve been involved in a case thats been postponed for years. It just never goes away.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 18, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I’ve been involved in a case thats been postponed for years. It just never goes away.


Ok, ok, you win. I’ll STFU.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 21, 2021)

Guess at least I'm getting sick rather than a few days before I leave for AZ. Definitely not gonna put the final week to good use though.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 21, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I’ve been involved in a case thats been postponed for years. It just never goes away.


Plead guilty then. Waiting over.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 21, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Guess at least I'm getting sick rather than a few days before I leave for AZ. Definitely not gonna put the final week to good use though.


I'm heading to AZ for work in April, the only thing in season is Bear, so I'm going to go mtn biking instead.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 21, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I'm heading to AZ for work in April, the only thing in season is Bear, so I'm going to go mtn biking instead.



Turkey too.


----------



## Old Tracker (Nov 21, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> I'm heading to AZ for work in April, the only thing in season is Bear, so I'm going to go mtn biking instead.


That bear might out run that mountain bike.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 22, 2021)

Old Tracker said:


> That bear might out run that mountain bike.


Beat me to it.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 22, 2021)

You don’t need to outrun the bear, you just need to outrun the person with you?


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 22, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Turkey too.


I don't like turkey hunting enough to pack all that extra stuff.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 22, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Plead guilty then. Waiting over.


I wish.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 22, 2021)

Well that's a first.
Get toned out last night at 0200 for a building fire, called in by PD who of course gave the vaguest directions possible (I guess they spotted the fire from the freeway and called it in without actually knowing a specific address/location name). That's not the unusual part.

Fire turned out to be a brush/vegetation fire at an agricultural lot that the whole first alarm stayed to help out (water shuttle and manpower moving the two hoselines used). Also not terribly unusual.

The unusual part was what was burning. A giant pile of mulch. I can see why PD called it in as a building fire because it was a pile as big as a house, easily 10ft tall and well as long and wide as a house lol Cue us being on scene from 0200 to 0400 just flooding this thing so it wouldn't rekindle (several times we'd shut to hoses down and wait a minute and see smoke start to wisp up again)

And of course it was our newly promoted Engineers first shift with us too, like "Welcome to Station 20!"


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 23, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Well that's a first.
> Get toned out last night at 0200 for a building fire, called in by PD who of course gave the vaguest directions possible (I guess they spotted the fire from the freeway and called it in without actually knowing a specific address/location name). That's not the unusual part.
> 
> Fire turned out to be a brush/vegetation fire at an agricultural lot that the whole first alarm stayed to help out (water shuttle and manpower moving the two hoselines used). Also not terribly unusual.
> ...


Fortunately I was off last night, but my station had 4 calls between 0000-0700. I love my 24/72 when I'm off, but it kinda sucks having nights like last night.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 24, 2021)

So where I work is losing it’s 911 contract sometime early next year. They won’t even allow anyone to cover open shifts on the 911 side. At least we will have more trucks to use when this contract expires.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 25, 2021)

I had a very interesting transport tonight. My partner and I get sent out to help the ALS truck. Hospital to hospital.  PT has a bilateral femur fx. (She had a minor disagreement with gravity on concrete steps) So we had to use two traction splints. Then we had to use the scoop stretcher so we could stabilize her even more so we could get her from the hospital bed to the stretcher. She was already on a hoyer sheet which helped. Took us easily an hour and a half to do all of that. At least we had a power loader stretcher. Ended up leaving the traction splints with her at the receiving hospital because no one knew when ortho was going to show up.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 25, 2021)

I remember one time any moons ago (I was still at PRN my first ambulance job) we had a hospital to hospital (Kaiser), and the patient had a femur fx with a traction splint in place already.
Problem is sending hospital didn't want to send the traction splint (don't remember if it was theirs or it was local FDs and they wanted to keep accountability or what) but they wanted us to switch traction splints to ours....
We called the Supervisor and it was determined that if the higher level of care nurses and doctors said to change the splint, go ahead and change the splint BUT they had to do it themselves (so if something went wrong liability was on them).
I helped hold manual traction of the leg while the nurses changed over, and nothing else really out of the ordinary happened during transport.

That was one of two times I've ever used a traction splint in the real world in however many years of working EMT or Fire lol


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 25, 2021)

Makes me wonder if there is really such a great need to emphasize them in the curriculum.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 25, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Makes me wonder if there is really such a great need to emphasize them in the curriculum.


Newer data out is discussing that. No real improvement over transport and ortho intervention so far. Useful in long transport/Evac situations.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 25, 2021)

All I know is we don't even carry a traction splint on any of our Engines. But we do carry a KED and a pedi papoose... and I've used the traction splint more than those two combined lol


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 25, 2021)

Lots of outdated gear still on rigs.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 25, 2021)

Well when dispatch told us to bring up the traction splint (at that point they didn’t tell us why) my first thought was “thank god there’s no carpet on the floor”


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 25, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> All I know is we don't even carry a traction splint on any of our Engines. But we do carry a KED and a pedi papoose... and I've used the traction splint more than those two combined lol



The KED is well past its expiration date as far as I can tell!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 25, 2021)

I think they finally got rid of them, but the last agency I worked for back in 2017 had to carry mast pants per county requirements.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 25, 2021)

So much useless stuff on ambulances. I think I’ve used a humidifier for oxygen like twice. Both were long distance hospice runs.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 25, 2021)

My downstairs neighbors tried to burn the apartment down.  Luckily they didn't lock their door so I was able to turn the stove off and fill the pot with water.  Smokey smokey smokey.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 25, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> My downstairs neighbors tried to burn the apartment down.  Luckily they didn't lock their door so I was able to turn the stove off and fill the pot with water.  Smokey smokey smokey.


You are SUCH an enabler!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 25, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> You are SUCH an enabler!


I mostly didn't want MY apartment to burn down.  So yes I kept their apartment from burning down since I'm above them.  Forgive my selfishness.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 25, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> I mostly didn't want MY apartment to burn down.  So yes I kept their apartment from burning down since I'm above them.  Forgive my selfishness.


I’m betting it happens again.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 27, 2021)

Well...leaving in the morning for the annual hunting trip. That back/hip issue I went to the PT for plus getting sick in the week or so leading up pretty much trashed my fitness goals I had for this hunt. Fortunately there won't be a need to pack everything on our backs for miles this year just to get to where we'll be hunting. Here's hoping an interview will be waiting for me on my return.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 27, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Well...leaving in the morning for the annual hunting trip. That back/hip issue I went to the PT for plus getting sick in the week or so leading up pretty much trashed my fitness goals I had for this hunt. Fortunately there won't be a need to pack everything on our backs for miles this year just to get to where we'll be hunting. Here's hoping an interview will be waiting for me on my return.



Where you’ll be hunting if you can’t drive to it it’ll only be about a 1/2 mile pack out.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 27, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Where you’ll be hunting if you can’t drive to it it’ll only be about a 1/2 mile pack out.


Yea and I am very thankful for the level of accessibility due to that. Although now it looks like we may need to scope out some local dental folks to keep ready for my buddy. We're thriving this year lol.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2021)

I just got an AirTraq VL camera of my own. 
Yeah, I’m a nerd.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 28, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I just got an AirTraq VL camera of my own.
> Yeah, I’m a nerd.


The plug into computer kind?

I like those, they went over poorly here because people couldn’t wrap their head around bringing the tablet into a call three years ago. Now we’re practically paperless with ESO, thank god.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2021)

Tigger said:


> The plug into computer kind?
> 
> I like those, they went over poorly here because people couldn’t wrap their head around bringing the tablet into a call three years ago. Now we’re practically paperless with ESO, thank god.



I do have one of those too, a disposable VL with a usb cord, but I’m talking about the AirTraq camera head, that mounts on an AirTraq blade. https://teleflex.com/usa/en/product...rway-management/video-laryngoscopy/index.html


----------



## Tigger (Nov 28, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I do have one of those too, a disposable VL with a usb cord, but I’m talking about the AirTraq camera head, that mounts on an AirTraq blade. https://teleflex.com/usa/en/product...rway-management/video-laryngoscopy/index.html


Oh. I like that more.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 29, 2021)

Well that's something you don't quite see everyday, someone trying to commit suicide via lighting a charcoal grill inside their house...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 29, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Well that's something you don't quite see everyday, someone trying to commit suicide via lighting a charcoal grill inside their house...



I used to see Somali refugees with CO poisoning several times a year due to indoor charcoal grills. It was a real public health problem.


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 1, 2021)

I'm thinking about doing CCP-C. In this day, Dec 2021, in your views, what are considered decent programs? Do most of them use the AAOS textbook? I did search and many of the threads are now 10 years old. Same with reddit. Lots of old threads but very few in the past 2 years. 

I am not looking at flying. I am also in California, and looking at the state scope of practice for critical care paramedics, it looks like some of it is stuff that I was doing as a "normal" paramedic in Texas. But I could be wrong. 

Any ideas? Suggestions? PM me if you want, tag me here, click "like" or whatever. I've been offline a whole lot more recently.


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 1, 2021)

Damnit. Once again I see “CCP” and my brain autocorrects it to “CCCP” the problems of history majors.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 1, 2021)

fm_emt said:


> I'm thinking about doing CCP-C. In this day, Dec 2021, in your views, what are considered decent programs? Do most of them use the AAOS textbook? I did search and many of the threads are now 10 years old. Same with reddit. Lots of old threads but very few in the past 2 years.
> 
> I am not looking at flying. I am also in California, and looking at the state scope of practice for critical care paramedics, it looks like some of it is stuff that I was doing as a "normal" paramedic in Texas. But I could be wrong.
> 
> Any ideas? Suggestions? PM me if you want, tag me here, click "like" or whatever. I've been offline a whole lot more recently.


If you’re looking for an actual program then Creighton, or U of F are the only two reputable ones I know of. 

Creighton uses the AAOS, though I don’t recall using it much, nor was it a requirement.

Otherwise, there’s countless prep courses for the exam, most of which will say the CCP-C is the FP-C without the flight questions. Good luck.


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 1, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> If you’re looking for an actual program then Creighton, or U of F are the only two reputable ones I know of.
> 
> Creighton uses the AAOS, though I don’t recall using it much, nor was it a requirement.
> 
> Otherwise, there’s countless prep courses for the exam, most of which will say the CCP-C is the FP-C without the flight questions. Good luck.


awesome, thanks. I have seen ads for many of the prep courses as well. The way it sounds, I can sign up for the test and just go take it. I might even pass! I figured that I'd read a textbook first, though.  If I can't get into a course at work, Creighton sounds like it might be the way to go. I have a decent social circle that can help explain concepts if I get stuck on things.

cheers!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 1, 2021)

fm_emt said:


> I'm thinking about doing CCP-C. In this day, Dec 2021, in your views, what are considered decent programs? Do most of them use the AAOS textbook? I did search and many of the threads are now 10 years old. Same with reddit. Lots of old threads but very few in the past 2 years.
> 
> I am not looking at flying. I am also in California, and looking at the state scope of practice for critical care paramedics, it looks like some of it is stuff that I was doing as a "normal" paramedic in Texas. But I could be wrong.
> 
> Any ideas? Suggestions? PM me if you want, tag me here, click "like" or whatever. I've been offline a whole lot more recently.


Also remember that just because the state scope lists items does not mean you will be able to utilize them. Some counties do not recognize critical care medics and while others do you may be limited on what you can do.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 1, 2021)

fm_emt said:


> I'm thinking about doing CCP-C. In this day, Dec 2021, in your views, what are considered decent programs? Do most of them use the AAOS textbook? I did search and many of the threads are now 10 years old. Same with reddit. Lots of old threads but very few in the past 2 years.
> 
> I am not looking at flying. I am also in California, and looking at the state scope of practice for critical care paramedics, it looks like some of it is stuff that I was doing as a "normal" paramedic in Texas. But I could be wrong.
> 
> Any ideas? Suggestions? PM me if you want, tag me here, click "like" or whatever. I've been offline a whole lot more recently.


Shouldn't you make a CCP-C thread instead of posting it here?

At the same time, I think the mods should maybe change the "HEMS and Air Medical Transport" forum to something like "HEMS/Critical Care" or something because the two go hand in hand. Where I work, the flight crew are the only CCT crew. The hospital could be literally across the street, a stone throw away, and they'll still call for a helicopter because the patient requires CCT. If weather is bad, they'll use an ambulance to pickup the flight crew and patient.


I know you're not looking into flight, but that CCP-C test is essentially FP-C without flight physiology questions. I'd honestly just do the online flight training stuff or flight books to prepare for CCT. Just ignore the flight physiology stuff. Some of the flight CAMTS questions still apply to the CCP-C. A lot of people say good things about that AAOS book, but I personally didn't think it was that good. The only thing I liked about it was the practice tests that came with it. I thought it wasn't very comprehensive. It had a ton of fluff in it. Very wordy without actually delivering information. When I had questions, I felt it was very difficult to find information in it even using the index.


I know a lot of people hate California, but I love it. However, I am not a fan of California EMS. In my opinion, it's embarrassingly bad. I don't understand how anyone in California would think the system is okay. It needs a complete overhaul for sure.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 1, 2021)

fm_emt said:


> awesome, thanks. I have seen ads for many of the prep courses as well. The way it sounds, I can sign up for the test and just go take it. I might even pass! I figured that I'd read a textbook first, though.  If I can't get into a course at work, Creighton sounds like it might be the way to go. I have a decent social circle that can help explain concepts if I get stuck on things.
> 
> cheers!


Hey no problem. Let me know if you have any questions about Creighton specifically. I really enjoyed their program.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 2, 2021)

Just submitted the necessary CEs to try to get NREMT again and got like an acceptance e-mail or approval to test. Take the test and practical again so I can work shifts outside of California. Hopefully soon. No plan to move, just pick up shifts or do a travel position.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 2, 2021)

Company has decided to heavily invest in VR, specifically the Oculus system, it definitely has some fantastic potential for scenario based training and evaluations.


----------



## Fezman92 (Dec 2, 2021)

When I was at the conference in AC, one of the vendors was VR and it was really cool.


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 3, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Also remember that just because the state scope lists items does not mean you will be able to utilize them. Some counties do not recognize critical care medics and while others do you may be limited on what you can do.


Very true. From what I'm understanding from talking to others at the agency, and what I'm reading, a critical care medic here is only slightly more limited to what I could do in TX/OK as a regular paramedic and did on a regular basis.


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 3, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Shouldn't you make a CCP-C thread instead of posting it here?
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of people hate California, but I love it. However, I am not a fan of California EMS. In my opinion, it's embarrassingly bad. I don't understand how anyone in California would think the system is okay. It needs a complete overhaul for sure.



I could, but I didn't want to add to all of the other threads that are covered in digital cobwebs.  

Things here are definitely different than any other state I've worked in, that's for sure. A lot of things here need changes.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 3, 2021)

if you ever want to see a load of frustration, allow non clinical people to make clinical decisions.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 3, 2021)

Just got myself and my oldest signed up for BJJ.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 3, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Just got myself and my oldest signed up for BJJ.


My money is on the kid.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 3, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> My money is on the kid.


Agreed.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 3, 2021)

Just got the "authorization to test" letter from NREMT. Wonder if I should study for it or just take it right away. inb4 I fail it. That would be embarrassing.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 3, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Just got the "authorization to test" letter from NREMT. Wonder if I should study for it or just take it right away. inb4 I fail it. That would be embarrassing.


Whatever you decide to do you must post back on the forum on how many questions it cut you off at and if we think you passed or not


----------



## Aprz (Dec 3, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Whatever you decide to do you must post back on the forum on how many questions it cut you off at and if we think you passed or not


I was the top of my class. I got an A on every test. All of my instructors said that I would be the best paramedic there ever was. I heard that if you get the last question right, you passed.  Well, I got the last question right and the test shutoff at 67.8. Did I pass?


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 3, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I was the top of my class. I got an A on every test. All of my instructors said that I would be the best paramedic there ever was. I heard that if you get the last question right, you passed. Well, I got the last question right and the test shutoff at 67.8. Did I pass?


No


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 3, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> if you ever want to see a load of frustration, allow non clinical people to make clinical decisions.


Wait......that doesn't already happen everywhere? 


Is almost as bad as clinical people making unrealistic clinical decisions. 

Like a single medic with an EMT on a cardiac arrest. 

IV in 1 minute
Epi in 3 minutes
Intubation in 5 minutes

In a county where average EMS response is 10 minutes and the average fire response is 18 minutes.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 3, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> if you ever want to see a load of frustration, allow non clinical people to make clinical decisions.


See: Colorado legislators banning the use of Ketamine for behavioral health emergencies.


----------



## E tank (Dec 5, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Well that's something you don't quite see everyday, someone trying to commit suicide via lighting a charcoal grill inside their house...


Lead singer from Boston...


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 5, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Well that's something you don't quite see everyday, someone trying to commit suicide via lighting a charcoal grill inside their house...



Reminds me of a certain episode of Trailer Park Boys…


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 5, 2021)

Very inconveniently before I sign my agreement for a retention bonus at work, my washer crapped out. So much for recklessly spending it, adulting is dumb


----------



## Seirende (Dec 6, 2021)

Tfw when your sixty year old antivax mother tests positive for COVID-19... but by some miracle she had agreed to accept this one vaccine so many people are fighting so hard against and so we can rest fairly easy.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 6, 2021)

Seirende said:


> Tfw when your sixty year old antivax mother tests positive for COVID-19... but by some miracle she had agreed to accept this one vaccine so many people are fighting so hard against and so we can rest fairly easy.



Not to be “that” guy. Jab or no jab I personally don’t care how you live your life. But why does the jab matter? I’ve had 3 family members that have gotten the jab w/ boosters that have tested positive. 

I don’t want to get into a pissing contest with anyone on here on the merits of the COVID vaccine (there’s a whole thread on this) but why does the jab matter when you can still contract the virus?


----------



## Seirende (Dec 6, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Not to be “that” guy. Jab or no jab I personally don’t care how you live your life. But why does the jab matter? I’ve had 3 family members that have gotten the jab w/ boosters that have tested positive.
> 
> I don’t want to get into a pissing contest with anyone on here on the merits of the COVID vaccine (there’s a whole thread on this) but why does the jab matter when you can still contract the virus?



As far as I know (and according to the doctors I know) the vaccines mostly protect you against contracting the virus and if you do have a breakthrough case it's much more unlikely that you'll have a poor outcome. That's as far as I'll say in this thread. 😉

Edit: I did actually post about this in the COVID-19 megathread as I thought it would add to the formal discussion in an anecdotal manner, this was meant to be a more casual expression of something happening in my personal life.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 6, 2021)

Also on a personal level, it sure was a fun moment when I figured out everyone at Thanksgiving had been exposed since her symptoms started the day after.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 6, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Not to be “that” guy. Jab or no jab I personally don’t care how you live your life. But why does the jab matter? I’ve had 3 family members that have gotten the jab w/ boosters that have tested positive.
> 
> I don’t want to get into a pissing contest with anyone on here on the merits of the COVID vaccine (there’s a whole thread on this) but why does the jab matter when you can still contract the virus?


The jab matters a lot because even though you can still get the virus once you’ve had it, you are way less likely to develop a viral load sufficient to cause severe illness.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 6, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> The jab matters a lot because even though you can still get the virus once you’ve had it, you are way less likely to develop a viral load sufficient to cause severe illness.


And so my mom will probably be fine, yay! Now let's move to the megathread lol


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 6, 2021)

The Lions actually won a game. It was a rather exciting one too. Receiver has his first NFL touchdown as time expired? Nice.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 7, 2021)

What an interesting state EMS is in. 8 of my last 10 flights were just because ambulances weren't available for 12 hours or more.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 7, 2021)

When the Japanese started bombing Pearl Harbor on December 7, 1941, the HFD quickly responded to the crisis. The first of three responding HFD companies arrived to find Hickam Field's fire station hit by bombs. Honolulu firefighters worked tirelessly to extinguish flames and save as many U.S. planes as possible, but the second wave of Japanese Zero aircraft approached. Hoseman Harry Tuck Lee Pang was shot and killed; Captains Thomas Macy and John Carreira died in a bomb blast. Six other firefighters were injured. The HFD lists among its members nine men who were awarded the Order of the Purple Heart, including three dead members who were awarded the medal in 1984. This made the HFD the only fire department on American soil whose members were attacked by a foreign nation and were awarded Purple Hearts relating to their duties. This honor is now only awarded to members of the Armed Forces wounded in battle.









						The Day ‘Hell Rained Down’ on the Only Firefighters Killed by a Foreign Power on US Soil
					

To this day, the Honolulu Fire Department is the only fire department on American soil whose members were attacked by a foreign nation.




					coffeeordie.com


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 7, 2021)

Never knew that, Jim! Pretty remarkable heroism!


----------



## Aprz (Dec 7, 2021)

My test cut off at 70-something. Did I pass?


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 7, 2021)

Early Christmas present from the wife tonight, a bottle of Blanton's. Took a lot of effort to stop after 2 pours.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 7, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Early Christmas present from the wife tonight, a bottle of Blanton's. Took a lot of effort to stop after 2 pours.


That's the way to make the holidays merry!


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 7, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Early Christmas present from the wife tonight, a bottle of Blanton's. Took a lot of effort to stop after 2 pours.


And you stopped why..?


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 7, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> And you stopped why..?


Because, he loves adulting. Duh?…


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 7, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Because, he loves adulting. Duh?…


Right over your head…


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 8, 2021)

I keep looking for an AEMT course and keep failing to find one. Such a pain.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 8, 2021)

I honestly thought all of us here were paramedics except for Jim, lol!


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 8, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I honestly thought all of us here were paramedics except for Jim, lol!



I’m as basic as it gets!


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 8, 2021)

Some days I really want to send a program wide email detailing the difference between "reply" and "reply all" and when it is and is not appropriate to use each, but someone would just reply all

Today is one of those days.


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 8, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> Some days I really want to send a program wide email detailing the difference between "reply" and "reply all" and when it is and is not appropriate to use each, but someone would just reply all
> 
> Today is one of those days.


Preach!!!


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 8, 2021)

My vacation is booked, I'll be back in LA week after Christmas thru the first week of Jan (2 weeks total)


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 8, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> My vacation is booked, I'll be back in LA week after Christmas thru the first week of Jan (2 weeks total)


Merry Covidmass!


----------



## Aprz (Dec 9, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> My vacation is booked, I'll be back in LA week after Christmas thru the first week of Jan (2 weeks total)


Is this where The EMTLife Expo will be held?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 9, 2021)

Day one of BJJ.  Wake up sore and realize how out of shape I am.   (Technically round is a shape).  And here I go back for day two.  PS my son is in love with it.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 10, 2021)

Dang that was the worst burn injury I've seen. Charred, leathery, dark, no pain to the burned area but periphery and other areas? Check check check check.... like almost their entire left side of their back, left arm, back of left leg, right forearm, probably 25%.... 🤕


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 10, 2021)

Ouch


----------



## Aprz (Dec 10, 2021)

I forget if I said this already, but my base closed and, in my opinion, there was no good spot to transfer locally. There were only 2 full time spots in California, 1 part time, and the closest one was a 3 hour drive with no off duty. My Dodge Durango gets 12 mpg and no way I can ride my crotch rocket that far (got a CBR500 and Kawasaki, neither are comfortable after 30-60 minutes of riding). I felt the only good option was float or travel outside of the state. It's my understanding they pay for all the travel expenses, hotel or off duty, rental, etc. Seems pretty legit. Only problem is I let my national registry expire because I didn't plan on moving out of California. Whelp, I got my national registry again and gonna try the travel spot. Don't know where yet, but think it is gonna be an interesting commute. I hear it is 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off, which seems very legit to me. I thought 5 days off was great so this I think will be any better. Hopefully I like it... I was so close to just going back on the ambulance or just going for one of the local flight companies, but trying to stick with my company. I hope it all works out. Excited to be nationally registered again. Never thought I'd be flown to work out of state and flown back to continue living in California.... That's crazy to me. Anyways, I'll let you guys know where I go. Sounds like maybe wherever tornadoes or scorpions are, lol.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2021)

Aprz said:


> I forget if I said this already, but my base closed and, in my opinion, there was no good spot to transfer locally. There were only 2 full time spots in California, 1 part time, and the closest one was a 3 hour drive with no off duty. My Dodge Durango gets 12 mpg and no way I can ride my crotch rocket that far (got a CBR500 and Kawasaki, neither are comfortable after 30-60 minutes of riding). I felt the only good option was float or travel outside of the state. It's my understanding they pay for all the travel expenses, hotel or off duty, rental, etc. Seems pretty legit. Only problem is I let my national registry expire because I didn't plan on moving out of California. Whelp, I got my national registry again and gonna try the travel spot. Don't know where yet, but think it is gonna be an interesting commute. I hear it is 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off, which seems very legit to me. I thought 5 days off was great so this I think will be any better. Hopefully I like it... I was so close to just going back on the ambulance or just going for one of the local flight companies, but trying to stick with my company. I hope it all works out. Excited to be nationally registered again. Never thought I'd be flown to work out of state and flown back to continue living in California.... That's crazy to me. Anyways, I'll let you guys know where I go. Sounds like maybe wherever tornadoes or scorpions are, lol.


Make sure you sign up for reward programs with the rental/airline/hotel companies as you will be collecting points/miles and all your travel time is also paid for.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 11, 2021)

It's going to be a long day in the Midwest.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 11, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> It's going to be a long day in the Midwest.


It was a long night last night driving thru those storms.

On a holiday note


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 11, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> It's going to be a long day in the Midwest.



Technically is shouldn’t since it’s winter and it’s dark at 4pm.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 11, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Technically is shouldn’t since it’s winter and it’s dark at 4pm.


Technically, the day is always 24 hours long.  Daytime is what changes with thr seasons.


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 11, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Technically, the day is always 24 hours long.  Daytime is what changes with thr seasons.


Daylight is what changes, not daytime.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 11, 2021)

Go Army, Beat Navy!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 11, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Go Army, Beat Navy!


Don't make me ban you.
USN 1988-1997

Go Navy!  Beat Army!


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 11, 2021)

Go Bears!


----------



## Tigger (Dec 11, 2021)

Aprz said:


> Excited to be nationally registered again. Never thought I'd be flown to work out of state and flown back to continue living in California.... That's crazy to me. Anyways, I'll let you guys know where I go. Sounds like maybe wherever tornadoes or scorpions are, lol.


I too never plan to move, but you’re why I won’t ever let my NR lapse.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 11, 2021)

I like waffles


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 11, 2021)

Also finished the IA Med FMP course.  And officially have the 100 hours of approved CE's needed to recert my FP-C.  I'll admit I thought I was going to fail the final exam.


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 11, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Also finished the IA Med FMP course.  And officially have the 100 hours of approved CE's needed to recert my FP-C.  I'll admit I thought I was going to fail the final exam.


They, IA Med, are not a gimme easy courses.


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 11, 2021)

What an odd day. Despite all the devastation in Kentucky, we haven't turned a blade.



Yet


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 15, 2021)

fm_emt said:


> I'm thinking about doing CCP-C. In this day, Dec 2021, in your views, what are considered decent programs? Do most of them use the AAOS textbook? I did search and many of the threads are now 10 years old. Same with reddit. Lots of old threads but very few in the past 2 years.
> 
> I am not looking at flying. I am also in California, and looking at the state scope of practice for critical care paramedics, it looks like some of it is stuff that I was doing as a "normal" paramedic in Texas. But I could be wrong.
> 
> Any ideas? Suggestions? PM me if you want, tag me here, click "like" or whatever. I've been offline a whole lot more recently.


Normal minus. Texas takes the cuffs off.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 15, 2021)

fm_emt said:


> I'm thinking about doing CCP-C. In this day, Dec 2021, in your views, what are considered decent programs? Do most of them use the AAOS textbook? I did search and many of the threads are now 10 years old. Same with reddit. Lots of old threads but very few in the past 2 years.
> 
> I am not looking at flying. I am also in California, and looking at the state scope of practice for critical care paramedics, it looks like some of it is stuff that I was doing as a "normal" paramedic in Texas. But I could be wrong.
> 
> Any ideas? Suggestions? PM me if you want, tag me here, click "like" or whatever. I've been offline a whole lot more recently.


Little late seeing this, but I took the UF program. I think @VentMonkey and I can attest that it's simply a pick one of them (Creighton vs UF) and go for it if you wanna do a full course. Derek was a great teacherm


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Little late seeing this, but I took the UF program. I think @VentMonkey and I can attest that it's simply a pick one of them (Creighton vs UF) and go for it if you wanna do a full course. Derek was a great teacherm


You’re #TeamDerek, I’m #TeamRick. Go Bluejay’s!

But, I agree pick and stick they’re both the closest courses I know that offer the most in-depth instructions on CC.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 15, 2021)

There I was, teaching a cardiac arrest in service. It’s windy. Real windy. Suddenly someone yells. I stand up. And watch a wheeled dumpster blow across the station parking lot and slam into the back of my truck.  

Rad.

Topper glass, tailgate, and bumper, all displeased.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2021)

Tigger said:


> There I was, teaching a cardiac arrest in service. It’s windy. Real windy. Suddenly someone yells. I stand up. And watch a wheeled dumpster blow across the station parking lot and slam into the back of my truck.
> 
> Rad.
> 
> Topper glass, tailgate, and bumper, all displeased.


That blows (too soon?)…

But seriously, one truck owner to another, my condolences. Hopefully you have solid car insurance.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 15, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> That blows (too soon?)…
> 
> But seriously, one truck owner to another, my condolences. Hopefully you have solid car insurance.


District’s insurance is covering, their dumpster on their property which is pretty cool.


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 15, 2021)

RocketMedic said:


> Normal minus. Texas takes the cuffs off.


This is something that may help me along in the process. At least I've worked with vents & stuff before.


StCEMT said:


> Little late seeing this, but I took the UF program. I think @VentMonkey and I can attest that it's simply a pick one of them (Creighton vs UF) and go for it if you wanna do a full course. Derek was a great teacherm


Hmmm.
Creighton looks like it wants 3 references and an essay. An essay isn't a huge deal but getting 3 people to write reference letters a week before Christmas might be unrealistic. Their admission deadline is Dec 21st.

UF doesn't seem to have those requirements. Their admission for Spring 2022 is open a bit longer.

UF is winning with the Wife Factor right now as well. Her reply was "Ooooh... we can go to the beach after your clinical days are finished."


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 15, 2021)

Tigger said:


> District’s insurance is covering, their dumpster on their property which is pretty cool.



Yeah chief I don’t know how my suspension got messed up either. Oh and by the way they’re Kings.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 16, 2021)

fm_emt said:


> This is something that may help me along in the process. At least I've worked with vents & stuff before.
> 
> Hmmm.
> Creighton looks like it wants 3 references and an essay. An essay isn't a huge deal but getting 3 people to write reference letters a week before Christmas might be unrealistic. Their admission deadline is Dec 21st.
> ...


It's a solid program and you get a **** ton of CE's from it. I've still got all my material from class and still reference it.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 18, 2021)

Today's duck hunt was a dud. The group got one duck. Still cool trying a new style of hunting though.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 19, 2021)

When the Chief calls and starts off congrats on being one of the only stations in our Battalion to have consistently maintained full staffing....

And finishes with that means one of us needs to go Long Term Relief at one of the others for the rest of this month and all of next (amd of course I'm the low guy on the totem pole in terms of time in at the station here...)


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 19, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Today's duck hunt was a dud. The group got one duck. Still cool trying a new style of hunting though.








Have you tried this style yet?


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 19, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 5441
> 
> Have you tried this style yet?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 20, 2021)

Sorry I didn't get to our most recent spammer sooner, but DOT frowns on me playing on my phone while driving.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 20, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 5441
> 
> Have you tried this style yet?


Once upon a time I have


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 21, 2021)

I just sneezed and my entire back popped.


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 21, 2021)

Feel better?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 22, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Feel better?


Actually I did!


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas yall


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## CCCSD (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 25, 2021)

Ensuring that my son understands the importance of down time once he discovers the bell on his first Matchbox Firehouse set. 

I did tell him “his guy’s” may end filing a complaint with their Matchbox union if they didn’t get adequate rest. He could care less.

Yep, officially ready to tackle a large municipality’s fire services.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 25, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Ensuring that my son understands the importance of down time once he discovers the bell on his first Matchbox Firehouse set.
> 
> I did tell him “his guy’s” may end filing a complaint with their Matchbox union if they didn’t get adequate rest. He could care less.
> 
> Yep, officially ready to tackle a large municipality’s fire services.


Sounds like his opinion on rest is 12 hour shifts! 😅


----------



## MackTheKnife (Dec 25, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I too never plan to move, but you’re why I won’t ever let my NR lapse.


Never, ever, let ANYTHING lapse!


----------



## MackTheKnife (Dec 25, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> Go Army, Beat Navy!


Sorry, not your turn! USN, 1976-2007.


----------



## Seirende (Dec 26, 2021)

Got a cozy blanket and a good book for Christmas, so I would say I made out pretty well on the presents front.

Probably the cutest moment at our celebration was when my sister brought in a container full of presents and my three y.o. nephew starting grabbing them out of the container and going up and handing them to people at random. 🤣🥰 So when it came to actual present handing-out time, he and his twin sister got to do the honors


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 26, 2021)

So the White Elephant gift I ended up with at the Fire Station included a pair of nerf guns.

Of all the other stuff including sports equipment, candy, and what not, I'm sure you all would be utterly shocked and surprised to find out said nerf guns were the first things opened and lots of nerf darts were travelling from one end of the kitchen/day room to the other in short order...


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 26, 2021)

And you can tax deduct them since you’re using them for Active Shooter training.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 27, 2021)

Well after 2 years of it, it's finally my turn for a COVID vacation.


----------



## FiremanMike (Dec 27, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Well after 2 years of it, it's finally my turn for a COVID vacation.


Hope yours goes smooth


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 27, 2021)

FiremanMike said:


> Hope yours goes smooth


So far just fatigue and very mild aches. It's the next 48 hours I'll be curious to see how it goes.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 27, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> So far just fatigue and very mild aches. It's the next 48 hours I'll be curious to see how it goes.



At least you got your elk hunt out of the way.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 27, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> At least you got your elk hunt out of the way.


Yea. I also got lucky that the first block of days (now) I put in to do a ride along at the flight service I'm trying to get on with weren't chosen, I'd have had to cancel. That would have been a bummer.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 27, 2021)

The feeling when your parent’s friend tells you about how their sibling had a sudden (in a public place) onset headache, visual disturbances, unilateral parenthesia, and profuse vomiting but was told buy the responding crew “I bet if the building was on fire you could walk to the ambulance” and then was transported to a community ED with no neuro services despite an academic medical center being an additional five minutes away. And was also told, “you’re dehydrated and the COVID numbers are high, are you sure you don’t want to just go home?”

I wasn’t there. I don’t know anyone who was there. But I asked no questions and this is what I was told. This person had a life altering bleed. Could anything be changed if care was better? I have no idea, but this is awful.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 27, 2021)

Tigger said:


> The feeling when your parent’s friend tells you about how their sibling had a sudden (in a public place) onset headache, visual disturbances, unilateral parenthesia, and profuse vomiting but was told buy the responding crew “I bet if the building was on fire you could walk to the ambulance” and then was transported to a community ED with no neuro services despite an academic medical center being an additional five minutes away. And was also told, “you’re dehydrated and the COVID numbers are high, are you sure you don’t want to just go home?”
> 
> I wasn’t there. I don’t know anyone who was there. But I asked no questions and this is what I was told. This person had a life altering bleed. Could anything be changed if care was better? I have no idea, but this is awful.


That care is criminal.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 27, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> That care is criminal.


Absolutely. I don’t really know what to do with this, she sought me out to tell me this. But I don’t know anything about this state and her family member is seriously ill so obviously she has better things to be doing. But I think this needs to be reported. Do you go to the agency first? Or right to the state?


----------



## Old Tracker (Dec 27, 2021)

If you have the name of the agency, I'd go to the state and let them investigate.  Sounds like something the actual agency might want to paper whip into something benign.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 29, 2021)

As cases soar, COVID staffing shortages force some Oahu ambulance stations to temporarily close
					

More than 200 Oahu first responders were out Tuesday either because they’re infected with COVID or they’re in quarantine.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com
				



Apparently the EMS Director has himself been running calls on units to try and keep stations open


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 29, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Absolutely. I don’t really know what to do with this, she sought me out to tell me this. But I don’t know anything about this state and her family member is seriously ill so obviously she has better things to be doing. But I think this needs to be reported. Do you go to the agency first? Or right to the state?


Where I am, complaints about patinet care go to the regional office. They (the region) do a preliminary investigation and then escalate to the state bureau of EMS. If the bureau wants to take action, the region will complete a full investigation and then forward all the info to the state for review and further action. 

If you go to the agency, they will attempt to manage it internally and you’ll get no info. 

I’d make sure to have the complainant write a decent account of the incident and forward it to the investigative authority in your area.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 29, 2021)

Old Tracker said:


> If you have the name of the agency, I'd go to the state and let them investigate.  Sounds like something the actual agency might want to paper whip into something benign.  Just sayin'.


That will absolutely happen.


----------



## E tank (Dec 30, 2021)

It's still kind of Christmas, so...read this:








						Charlie Brown’s Inside Job
					

What gives the 1965 "Peanuts" special its staying power?




					www.theatlantic.com
				




While listening to this:


----------



## GMCmedic (Dec 31, 2021)

My partner retired today at the young age of 69 years old. 30 years of flying.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 31, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> My partner retired today at the young age of 69 years old. 30 years of flying.


That's nuts! Congratulations to them!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 31, 2021)

So trite and cliché, I couldn’t resist.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 1, 2022)

Not sure of it's New Years, or if the people of LA are attempting to shoot down the latest wave of the Blitz...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 1, 2022)

Well... 200 dollars blocked off for the Crash and Learn conference.  Just waiting for registration to open!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 1, 2022)

S


NomadicMedic said:


> So trite and cliché, I couldn’t resist.
> 
> View attachment 5454


O we should be glad its not 1416?


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 1, 2022)

Aprz said:


> That's nuts! Congratulations to them!


Believe it or not, that man looked the same at the end of a stand up 24 as he did at the start, meanwhile I look and feel like a dog's chew toy.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 2, 2022)

all signed up, tuition paid, and everything is ready to go for the University of Florida critical care course. schedule looks decent. wife is happy for me. this will help keep me occupied for a couple months.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 2, 2022)

Last 18 days I’ve had one day off. Worked Christmas Eve & Day, New Years Eve & Day. I feel like I’m getting Stockholm syndrome.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 2, 2022)

fm_emt said:


> all signed up, tuition paid, and everything is ready to go for the University of Florida critical care course. schedule looks decent. wife is happy for me. this will help keep me occupied for a couple months.


Enjoy. Derek and all the others are awesome.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 3, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> Enjoy. Derek and all the others are awesome.


it looks like it'll be a lot of fun. I will have resources here that can help me with material I don't understand as well, which will be nice.  

and thanks! I need to order some books. I'm preparing for a LOT of time on Zoom too. lol.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2022)

Working on that professional development. Taking the CHSE exam this week and the C-CP exam next month. I don’t plan on ever working as a community paramedic, but my organization is very involved in MIH/CP and they asked if I would get the cert.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 3, 2022)

NomadicMedic said:


> Working on that professional development. Taking the CHSE exam this week and the C-CP exam next month. I don’t plan on ever working as a community paramedic, but my organization is very involved in MIH/CP and they asked if I would get the cert.


I'm curious what you think of the exam.  I'm looking at taking it.  What did you use to study?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2022)

PotatoMedic said:


> I'm curious what you think of the exam.  I'm looking at taking it.  What did you use to study?


C-CP? I took the Community Paramedic prep course at Columbia southern and have the textbook. There needs to be a practice exam, but there’s not a good resource.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 3, 2022)

NomadicMedic said:


> C-CP? I took the Community Paramedic prep course at Columbia southern and have the textbook. There needs to be a practice exam, but there’s not a good resource.


I have a Community Paramedic cert from the university I got my bachelor's at.  Just have no idea if I'm actually prepared to take that exam.  And it's not an inexpensive exam.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 3, 2022)

fm_emt said:


> it looks like it'll be a lot of fun. I will have resources here that can help me with material I don't understand as well, which will be nice.
> 
> and thanks! I need to order some books. I'm preparing for a LOT of time on Zoom too. lol.


It is, the in person portion was really cool. And yes, you will spend a lot of time with lectures. It was like being back in college to a degree.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 5, 2022)

Someone please bring back global warming.  These single digit temps with -20F wind chills blows.


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 5, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> Someone please bring back global warming.  These single digit temps with -20F wind chills blows.


That IS, global warming.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 5, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> That IS, global warming.


So warm temps AND cold temps are global warming?


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jan 5, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> So warm temps AND cold temps are global warming?


Yes. biPOLAR global warming!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 5, 2022)

MackTheKnife said:


> Yes. biPOLAR global warming!


North Polar and South Polar then.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jan 5, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> North Polar and South Polar then.


You are correct, sir!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 6, 2022)

Dogs to visit 3 school districts to sniff out COVID-19
					

BOSTON (AP) — Two dogs trained to detect an odor distinct to people who are sick with COVID-19 will visit three school districts in Bristol County this week. A black Labrador named Huntah and a golden Lab called Duke can detect the smell of the virus on surfaces and will sit to indicate when...




					apnews.com
				




So we've stooped to using dogs to detect people who have Covid?


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jan 6, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> Dogs to visit 3 school districts to sniff out COVID-19
> 
> 
> BOSTON (AP) — Two dogs trained to detect an odor distinct to people who are sick with COVID-19 will visit three school districts in Bristol County this week. A black Labrador named Huntah and a golden Lab called Duke can detect the smell of the virus on surfaces and will sit to indicate when...
> ...


I think this a Fauci-driven approach.  He probably has invested in Canine-Covid Detection.


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 6, 2022)

Beats waiting for a rapid test. Dogs are more accurate.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 6, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> Beats waiting for a rapid test. Dogs are more accurate.


Yeah, dogs have never had false positive alerts.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> Yeah, dogs have never had false positive alerts.


And the over the counter tests have never had false negatives…


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 7, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> Yeah, dogs have never had false positive alerts.


You should learn how to be part of the solution, not the problem.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 7, 2022)

I was informed that even though I'm starting a CC course, IF I'm selected, I'd have to go through the company one anyway. I was not informed of this before, and I had talked to them about it.  
Still doing it. At the very least, I'll learn a whole bunch and then have no problems doing it again and getting paid for it. Education is a good thing.
I'm at the point in my life and career now where I can position myself to be qualified for things, and not stress if I don't get the gig. Not even worrying about it, just enjoying the ride. 

Worst case, I do the class I signed up for, I don't get selected at my current agency, and I simply take my new certification somewhere else. It's all good. We aren't planning to stay in CA forever anyway.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 7, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> You should learn how to be part of the solution, not the problem.


I'm surprised no one has picked up on the fact that nowhere in the article does it reference the dogs would be used to detect people with Covid, like I implied.  This was done intentionally as a little experiment.

So my question is this, does being part of the solution include checking the references posted or is it just posting what you believe and assume?


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 7, 2022)

fm_emt said:


> I was informed that even though I'm starting a CC course, IF I'm selected, I'd have to go through the company one anyway. I was not informed of this before, and I had talked to them about it.
> Still doing it. At the very least, I'll learn a whole bunch and then have no problems doing it again and getting paid for it. Education is a good thing.
> I'm at the point in my life and career now where I can position myself to be qualified for things, and not stress if I don't get the gig. Not even worrying about it, just enjoying the ride.
> 
> Worst case, I do the class I signed up for, I don't get selected at my current agency, and I simply take my new certification somewhere else. It's all good. We aren't planning to stay in CA forever anyway.


Still worth doing. At least the people I'm still in contact with, we all had no issues passing the CCP/FPC. And the CEU's are also nice.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 7, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> Dogs to visit 3 school districts to sniff out COVID-19
> 
> 
> BOSTON (AP) — Two dogs trained to detect an odor distinct to people who are sick with COVID-19 will visit three school districts in Bristol County this week. A black Labrador named Huntah and a golden Lab called Duke can detect the smell of the virus on surfaces and will sit to indicate when...
> ...


Do we also stoop when we use them to detect explosives? Or humans? Or fruit at the airport?

What’s your point here?


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 7, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'm surprised no one has picked up on the fact that nowhere in the article does it reference the dogs would be used to detect people with Covid, like I implied.  This was done intentionally as a little experiment.
> 
> So my question is this, does being part of the solution include checking the references posted or is it just posting what you believe and assume?


Since I’ve worked with detection dogs and with humans, I’ll go with the dog every time. Since all you do is prattle and create argument, ignoring you is the best option.

My Dog agrees.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 7, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> Still worth doing. At least the people I'm still in contact with, we all had no issues passing the CCP/FPC. And the CEU's are also nice.


that's good to hear! I have some local resources (wife included) that will be helping me out with the material too. I'm pretty excited about it. After renewing some AHA card classes, It'll be more than enough CEUs to take care of my next National Registry renewal and state of California renewal as well. Aw yeah.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 9, 2022)

I really look forward to cheat day, but apparently my digestive system has decided It doesn't.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 12, 2022)

Sitting here in truck dealership to get some warranty repairs done, so it seems like a good time to completely upgrade and redo my main laptop.  Upgrading two of the internal SSD's from 750GB to 2TB each, and completely reformatting and reinstalling both operating systems I use (Debian and Kali).  Then I will have to transfer the 1.2TB of vids I have ripped back to the new SSD's.


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 12, 2022)

I have a Commodore 64. Should I upgrade? Choplifter is a great time waster.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 12, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> I have a Commodore 64. Should I upgrade? Choplifter is a great time waster.


Sorry, but we replaced your computer with an Etch-a-Sketch


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 14, 2022)

Gonna have to get a new one too, dropped my tablet getting stuff out of the car today.


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 14, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> Gonna have to get a new one too, dropped my tablet getting stuff out of the car today.


I think Etch A Sketch’s are on sale…


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 15, 2022)

Go Bills!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 16, 2022)

EpiEMS said:


> Go Bills!


Like I tell my brother every time he says that, the chant is actually, "Go home Bills!"


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 16, 2022)

EpiEMS said:


> Go Bills!


That was a great game. The Bills looked awesome.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 16, 2022)

EpiEMS said:


> Go Bills!


Boo.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jan 16, 2022)

Carlos Danger said:


> That was a great game. The Bills looked awesome.


Buffalo Boy I Like Losing Superbowls.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 16, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Boo.


Aww, how can ya hate an underdog?


MackTheKnife said:


> Buffalo Boy I Like Losing Superbowls.


Sadly spot on


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 17, 2022)

Reminder that sleeping is socially constructed









						The forgotten medieval habit of 'two sleeps'
					

For millennia, people slept in two shifts – once in the evening, and once in the morning. But why? And how did the habit disappear?




					www.bbc.com


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 18, 2022)

That ever so slightly awkward moment when I pull into my apt building and there's an ambulance parked in the loading area... not so much entirely out of the ordinary, so much as they were deconning their gear... specifically the LUCAS device... :/

And since I was parking in the loading area to grab my gear (I was working different station last shift) and was walking back to my truck with my uniforms and stuff and said Hi to the guys who did confirm that yup, they had a code :/


----------



## Aprz (Jan 20, 2022)

I got a speeding ticket for going 35 mph in a 20 mph zone part of a really long highway that I was on for 200 miles pretty much in the middle of nowhere. Highway 400 in Kansas. Like I knew I was driving through a city with lights so I slowed down, but didn't realize the speed limit was 20. Turned out it was a school zone. I was shocked when I was pulled over. I'm always the one in my family getting weird tickets. Frustrates me when stuff like that happens. Kinda wish I was wearing my paramedic stuff to see if he'd let me off the hook, lol. I had taken it off and put it in my suitcase since I had no plans to wear it at the airport, lol. Police officer was nice to me, but still angry I got a ticket.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 20, 2022)

Aprz said:


> I got a speeding ticket for going 35 mph in a 20 mph zone part of a really long highway that I was on for 200 miles pretty much in the middle of nowhere. Highway 400 in Kansas. Turned out it was a school zone. I was shocked when I was pulled over. I'm always the one in my family getting weird tickets. Frustrates me when stuff like that happens.


I've ran that entire highway and there are a of those traps on it.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 20, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> I've ran that entire highway and there are a of those traps on it.


That's how I felt about it. I didn't try to argue or anything. Just told him I was on my way to the airport and I was unfamiliar with the area, sorry. I was very tempted to say "Just got off my paramedic job and heading to the airport", but I felt that was kind of a punk move. Could've saved me $240 and a point on my license maybe? Whatever. Just gonna be more careful about those traps next time.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 20, 2022)

Aprz said:


> I got a speeding ticket for going 35 mph in a 20 mph zone part of a really long highway that I was on for 200 miles pretty much in the middle of nowhere. Highway 400 in Kansas. Like I knew I was driving through a city with lights so I slowed down, but didn't realize the speed limit was 20. Turned out it was a school zone. I was shocked when I was pulled over. I'm always the one in my family getting weird tickets. Frustrates me when stuff like that happens. Kinda wish I was wearing my paramedic stuff to see if he'd let me off the hook, lol. I had taken it off and put it in my suitcase since I had no plans to wear it at the airport, lol. Police officer was nice to me, but still angry I got a ticket.



Ignorance of the law is no excuse. 

But with that said I know plenty of places where cops sit where the speed limit changes. Sneaky sneaky.


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 20, 2022)

Every one of us gets his turn. Think of all those times you got away with it…


----------



## Aprz (Jan 20, 2022)

Never.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 20, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> Every one of us gets his turn. Think of all those times you got away with it…


I did... once. But I was going to work, was in my scrubs, I was armed, and had my CCW license... and it was out in the middle of nowhere. To this day I'm still not sure exactly how fast I was going, but it was probably well-north of 70 MPH (speed limit in that area). Got a warning, no ticket. I was completely shocked I didn't get a ticket and I didn't ask for any favors.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 21, 2022)

I've been pulled over for was a broken license plate light too. :/ To be honest, I feel like when people see me, they see an easy target.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 21, 2022)

<venting>So my apartment building has a mail cage for oversize packages that don't fit in our mail box. To prevent it from getting completely overcrowded they have a policy that anything left for 48 hours will be returned to sender.

Of course I get a package in during shift, and then end up working a holdover today, so I'm getting home after 36 hours at work (and tomorrow morning I'm back at shift). So needless I'm very vested in getting into the cage tonight. No big deal, after hours, building policy is to call Security and they'll open it up for you. Policy allows you to call 24/7, and this isn't the first time I'm trying to call after getting home after a 36hr. I've never once had an issue. Until tonight.

Security answers, I say I have a package slip, and they reply they can't hear me. Huh. Ok maybe it's something silly like my mask or the concrete corridor echoing or whatev. I speak up, I go outside and take off my mask... still can't hear me. They hang up. I try again, they say again they can't hear me, and hang up.

Rinse, wash, repeat, like 6 times in 10 minutes. I try texting their number (I know it goes to a cell phone the Security guard keeps on them while they do their rounds). Wait out front a few minutes hoping they come by. Nothing. Call again, same thing "Can't hear you, click". 

Ok I get odd tech issues, so I knock on the door to their little office, nothing, try going around to find him, can't find him. When I parked like 15 min before all this I saw him doing his rounds in the parking garage so I check all 5 levels of the garage, around the outside of the building, cannot find them. Finally use the Entercom buzzer and get ahold of them.

I gotta say, it's a good thing I was only after a minor thing like a dang Amazon package. Imagine if I had a legit issue that needed Security? I would have thought that a Security guard seeing a phone number call them multiple times in a short period maybe might think to at the very least make a quick round of the common areas. Maybe say something instead of just "I can't hear you" and hanging up say "I can't hear you, can you go to the main entrance and I'll meet you there?"

Idk, something, because I get the feeling if I hadn't gotten ahold of him, the Security guy would have been totally content to ignore the weird calls and keep hanging out wherever the heck it was they were hanging out....
</venting>


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 21, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> <venting>So my apartment building has a mail cage for oversize packages that don't fit in our mail box. To prevent it from getting completely overcrowded they have a policy that anything left for 48 hours will be returned to sender.
> 
> Of course I get a package in during shift, and then end up working a holdover today, so I'm getting home after 36 hours at work (and tomorrow morning I'm back at shift). So needless I'm very vested in getting into the cage tonight. No big deal, after hours, building policy is to call Security and they'll open it up for you. Policy allows you to call 24/7, and this isn't the first time I'm trying to call after getting home after a 36hr. I've never once had an issue. Until tonight.
> 
> ...


Right.... He "can't hear you". Probably interrupting whatever plans he had going on lol.


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 21, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> <venting>So my apartment building has a mail cage for oversize packages that don't fit in our mail box. To prevent it from getting completely overcrowded they have a policy that anything left for 48 hours will be returned to sender.
> 
> Of course I get a package in during shift, and then end up working a holdover today, so I'm getting home after 36 hours at work (and tomorrow morning I'm back at shift). So needless I'm very vested in getting into the cage tonight. No big deal, after hours, building policy is to call Security and they'll open it up for you. Policy allows you to call 24/7, and this isn't the first time I'm trying to call after getting home after a 36hr. I've never once had an issue. Until tonight.
> 
> ...


I’m hoping you had a nice constructive talk with the building manager today.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 21, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> Right.... He "can't hear you". Probably interrupting whatever plans he had going on lol.



Couldn't hear him over the sound of him and his bros playing call of duty.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 22, 2022)

Hit a bird with my mirror the other day driving home going about 75MPH. Think it was an owl or maybe a falcon? Either way it was a big *** bird. Gorilla tape has yet again saved the day. Luckily I can just get the replacement plastic thats broken for $50 vs $700 for a whole mirror.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm enjoying the critical care class so far but I am also quickly realizing how much stuff I forgot from paramedic school and previous A&P classes. Oh boy. Been trying to refresh my memory as much as I can but there's only so much time in the day and only so much data I can pour into my head. 
It's still early on, though, and I'm still enjoying it. At the very least I am learning new material and building blocks on the old material.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 25, 2022)

My biofeedback (OT) therapist wanted to put some kinesio tape on my neck/upper back yesterday. I wasn't familiar with the stuff, but I was like, eh, what can a bit of tape hurt. Woke up a couple times that night with pain in my neck/upper back and I very rarely get pain there. In the morning I couldn't turn my head very far to the right and barely at all to the left. My physical therapist (lower back stuff) was kind enough to peel the darn stuff off for me this morning so I didn't have to play contortionist. Never again. Plus I finally Googled it and there's like zero science behind it apparently. Invented by a chiropractor 🙄


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jan 25, 2022)

fm_emt said:


> I'm enjoying the critical care class so far but I am also quickly realizing how much stuff I forgot from paramedic school and previous A&P classes. Oh boy. Been trying to refresh my memory as much as I can but there's only so much time in the day and only so much data I can pour into my head.
> It's still early on, though, and I'm still enjoying it. At the very least I am learning new material and building blocks on the old material.


You have a DD avatar.  Drink Starbucks Venti Dark Roast with 4 shots.  Better than crack.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 25, 2022)

Seirende said:


> My biofeedback (OT) therapist wanted to put some kinesio tape on my neck/upper back yesterday. I wasn't familiar with the stuff, but I was like, eh, what can a bit of tape hurt. Woke up a couple times that night with pain in my neck/upper back and I very rarely get pain there. In the morning I couldn't turn my head very far to the right and barely at all to the left. My physical therapist (lower back stuff) was kind enough to peel the darn stuff off for me this morning so I didn't have to play contortionist. Never again. Plus I finally Googled it and there's like zero science behind it apparently. Invented by a chiropractor 🙄


Some folks swear by that tape.


----------



## Seirende (Jan 25, 2022)

Carlos Danger said:


> Some folks swear by that tape.


Some folks swear by homeopathy


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 25, 2022)

Seirende said:


> Some folks swear by homeopathy


There are some studies that show that some homeopathic treatments are effective.





__





						Google Scholar
					






					scholar.google.com


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 25, 2022)

Seirende said:


> My biofeedback (OT) therapist wanted to put some kinesio tape on my neck/upper back yesterday. I wasn't familiar with the stuff, but I was like, eh, what can a bit of tape hurt. Woke up a couple times that night with pain in my neck/upper back and I very rarely get pain there. In the morning I couldn't turn my head very far to the right and barely at all to the left. My physical therapist (lower back stuff) was kind enough to peel the darn stuff off for me this morning so I didn't have to play contortionist. Never again. Plus I finally Googled it and there's like zero science behind it apparently. Invented by a chiropractor



I was wondering how it felt to wear! Seems to be very popular among pro athletes, but I figured it was bunk. Looked around for a few metaanalyses and they seem to come to the same conclusion (probably not harmful, but no evidence of benefit).


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 28, 2022)

Seirende said:


> My biofeedback (OT) therapist wanted to put some kinesio tape on my neck/upper back yesterday. I wasn't familiar with the stuff, but I was like, eh, what can a bit of tape hurt. Woke up a couple times that night with pain in my neck/upper back and I very rarely get pain there. In the morning I couldn't turn my head very far to the right and barely at all to the left. My physical therapist (lower back stuff) was kind enough to peel the darn stuff off for me this morning so I didn't have to play contortionist. Never again. Plus I finally Googled it and there's like zero science behind it apparently. Invented by a chiropractor 🙄


Athletes do use it quite a bit, but they don't usually leave it on for long. Basically they'll use it during competition or during practice as basically a biofeedback (think reminder) to help the athlete do some particular movement in a specific way to avoid further injury. You've found out what happens when you sleep with it on... 

I'm in the camp of "not likely harmful, possibly beneficial" for the use of this stuff. Done right, it basically assists in proprioception to help you do or avoid a given movement.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 28, 2022)

Akulahawk said:


> Athletes do use it quite a bit, but they don't usually leave it on for long. Basically they'll use it during competition or during practice as basically a biofeedback (think reminder) to help the athlete do some particular movement in a specific way to avoid further injury. You've found out what happens when you sleep with it on...
> 
> I'm in the camp of "not likely harmful, possibly beneficial" for the use of this stuff. Done right, it basically assists in proprioception to help you do or avoid a given movement.



Kinda like splinting for a sprain/strain? You could move it but it’ll hurt, that sort of thing?


----------



## Seirende (Jan 28, 2022)

Are we talking about kinesio tape or athletic tape at this point? There are differences to my understanding


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 28, 2022)

Somebody tell me I’m not the only one watching The Book of Boba Fett?


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 28, 2022)

You are….

🤣


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 28, 2022)

EpiEMS said:


> Somebody tell me I’m not the only one watching The Book of Boba Fett?


Nope. Episode 5 definitely piqued me and the kid’s interest.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 29, 2022)

EpiEMS said:


> Kinda like splinting for a sprain/strain? You could move it but it’ll hurt, that sort of thing?





Seirende said:


> Are we talking about kinesio tape or athletic tape at this point? There are differences to my understanding


The tape and the concepts behind the application of the tape types are different. With athletic tape, you basically build a brace. By laying the tape down in certain directions, you can determine which underlying structures get greater or lesser support. Athletic taping is basically used to support joints and essentially act as an external ligament. Kinesio tape is a lightweight elastic tape and isn't going to be as supportive as athletic tape. The website advocating its use says that the tape is primarily used to lift skin layers a small amount to allow for better flow of fluid. Looking at the taping methods, the effect the tape has is to enhance your sense of proprioception and in that way, guide your body to move in a more desirable, more efficient manner. Now if the tape actually _does_ lift and separate skin layers as advertised, this could potentially lead to localized edema. Every bpdy "learns" to move in particular ways and therefore some muscles are recruited more for certain movements and other muscles don't have as much responsibility so they don't need to work. If you change the movement dynamics, you change the usual muscle motor units that are recruited for a given movement so perhaps some less used muscles are forced to work more so they get damaged because they're not accustomed to the work. This damage ultimately is noticed as muscle soreness/pain. Those muscles are also irritated and will swell a bit thanks to an inflammatory response. That combo leads to stiffness too. 

In short, if I applied an elastic tape to the outside of your body in a certain manner, I can influence how your body is going to move. I'm primarily used to using elastic and non-elastic purpose-made athletic tape. The elastic tape I am familiar with is MUCH stronger than the kinesio tape and is used to support injured tissues as opposed to influencing movement. 

While I'm not hugely familiar with kinesio tape, biomechanics is a part of my training and as such, it's not all that mysterious to me. I take the microlifting of skin layers claim with a healthy dose of skepticism. Kinesio tape, IMHO, is beneficial but you do have to use it appropriately...


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 1, 2022)

Doing my Annual Physical for the city today. Includes the hearing room with the beeps and headphones... hate that, always feel deaf AF... bit of trouble reading the bottom lines on the eye chart too 😭 (chart says 20/20-1?)
Even had to do an EKG (once every 5 years they said).. apparently I'm in Sinus Brady (rate of 58 lol)

But my blood pressure was 110/68 so that's something lol


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 1, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> hearing room with the beeps


I never quite understood the rationale to do that every year!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 1, 2022)

EpiEMS said:


> I never quite understood the rationale to do that every year!


Early detection of hearing loss, which can be a safety factor on scenes and while driving emergency vehicles?


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 1, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Doing my Annual Physical for the city today. Includes the hearing room with the beeps and headphones... hate that, always feel deaf AF... bit of trouble reading the bottom lines on the eye chart too 😭 (chart says 20/20-1?)
> Even had to do an EKG (once every 5 years they said).. apparently I'm in Sinus Brady (rate of 58 lol)
> 
> But my blood pressure was 110/68 so that's something lol



Every time I do my annual physical I just randomly push the button for the hearing test. In my left ear I can hear my pulse so I’m pretty sure I have some hearing loss. Eye sight is always good and for some reason they think my B/P is always high. Last time it was 140/84 on two cups of coffee.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 3, 2022)

Got out the side door of the ambulance to go drive and the dirt we were parked on collapsed. Turns out I stepped on a frozen out rodent den or something and went DOWN. Face in the dirt, the whole nine yards. Ankle is all bruised and swollen, just some real icing on a very long 48.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 4, 2022)

Rodents: 1
Tigger: 0

The War begins…


----------



## Tigger (Feb 4, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> Rodents: 1
> Tigger: 0
> 
> The War begins…


Caddyshack returns to the fire station.


----------



## Old Tracker (Feb 5, 2022)

Use a pump shotgun next time.  Show'em who's boss.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 5, 2022)

Old Tracker said:


> Use a pump shotgun next time.  Show'em who's boss.


Varmint Cong?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 5, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> Varmint Cong?


Now I can't get the image of Tigger wearing a boonie hat while low crawling and singing "Greasy grimey gopher guts" out of my head.  Guess I might as well watch both Caddyshack movies today.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 5, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> Now I can't get the image of Tigger wearing a boonie hat while low crawling and singing "Greasy grimey gopher guts" out of my head.  Guess I might as well watch both Caddyshack movies today.



I was envisioning more of Rambo.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 6, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Caddyshack returns to the fire station.





Old Tracker said:


> Use a pump shotgun next time.  Show'em who's boss.





CCCSD said:


> Varmint Cong?


Best way to deal with such varmints is to use the Carl Spackler method...


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 6, 2022)

Our station has a way of welcoming new members. Like a couple weeks ago when we got our new Captain, his first shift, we had a pedestrian on the Freeway get hit by a car, show up and PD is doing CPR on the shoulder so we're obligated to jump in until EMS arrived and pronounced the poor guy...

Today is pur new Engineers first shift, get relocated to cover another station, and whole we're there, get dispatched to a head on auto accident with person pinned (fortunately no major injuries, but the cars were _wrecked_).

Pretty much anytime someone new comes in we always get some sort of crazy call lol


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 7, 2022)

Hmm... spoke too soon, day wasn't quite done with us yet, gave our new Engineer a building fire as well!

Always fun when we actually get to play at being Firefighters 😆 Nothing major, last in (4 of 4) Engine of the alarm, backed up another crew on their line, helped open up a door (boarded up abandoned storefront) for ventilation and shot some hot spots, about it. 

And then the EMS gods reminded us about normal, one call where there were no City ambulances so had to wait for an AMR rig, midnight call and 0230 call, so yeah lol


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 8, 2022)

Speaking of crazy calls, one of the other Watches also has a new Captain and Engineer at my station. So yesterday they got an apartment fire... all of a block away from the station.

A fire suspected to be arson, and a the victim found inside possibly victim of homicide (residents report seeing a guy jump out of the third story window and run away..)









						Honolulu police arrest suspect in connection with Pearl City homicide, arson
					

The suspect was identified as 32-year-old Scott Deangelo.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com
				




Pretty sure they got us beat on the crazy call front...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 8, 2022)

There are two threads I've left open because the subject matter seems to attract spammers.  It's like they cant resist posting some spam link in either thread, so I've been using them as a honeypot to identify and ban the spammers.

Today I was reminded that not all posts in those threads are spam...then the other one got spammed.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 10, 2022)

Had to have the "BVMs save patients, not narcan" talk with my new person. It did not go very well. "Well why can't I just give narcan to see what happens?"

please no.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Feb 10, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Had to have the "BVMs save patients, not narcan" talk with my new person. It did not go very well. "Well why can't I just give narcan to see what happens?"
> 
> please no.


This topic has come up before. When did BVM become the default over Narcan? What caused the shift? (Haven't been in the field for a long time).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 10, 2022)

MackTheKnife said:


> This topic has come up before. When did BVM become the default over Narcan? What caused the shift? (Haven't been in the field for a long time).


Correcting hypoxia and ventilation is covered under breathing assessment/treatments. Narcan is not. 

Correct hypoxia first and then give enough narcan just to get them breathing.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 10, 2022)

Fixing the hypoxia sometimes is enough to get them breathing on their own again and I don't have to give narcan.  Fixing hypoxia can help prevent combativeness and agitation when I do have to give narcan as well.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Feb 10, 2022)

PotatoMedic said:


> Fixing the hypoxia sometimes is enough to get them breathing on their own again and I don't have to give narcan. Fixing hypoxia can help prevent combativeness and agitation when I do have to give narcan as well.


Thanx. It seemed like the posts on this topic, to me, eschewed the use of Narcan, and only advocated BVM. Understand now. Of course, correcting hypoxia is paramount (ABCs).


----------



## Tigger (Feb 10, 2022)

MackTheKnife said:


> This topic has come up before. When did BVM become the default over Narcan? What caused the shift? (Haven't been in the field for a long time).


It isn’t an either or proposition. If the patient is not ventilating themselves they need PPV. That can be a bridge to narcan but we aren’t going to let someone hang out with a RR of three, sats at 50, and end tidal of 70 while we get a line (I realize this is not necesssary) and get the drug drawn up. 

And if they don’t need a BVM, how bad do they really need narcan?


----------



## MackTheKnife (Feb 10, 2022)

MackTheKnife said:


> Thanx. It seemed like the posts on this topic, to me, eschewed the use of Narcan, and only advocated BVM. Understand now. Of course, correcting hypoxia is paramount (ABCs).


Agree it's not an either/or situation. Just seems as if there has been a disdain for Narcan on this forum, in my opinion. I didn't need the potential scenario you portrayed. I'm not a rookie EMT. I full well understand what the priorities are and Narcan is an adjunct, nothing more.
And BTW, if their sats are 50%, they're getting intubated unless a few BVM ventilations gets their sats up and their RR up.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 10, 2022)

MackTheKnife said:


> Agree it's not an either/or situation. Just seems as if there has been a disdain for Narcan on this forum, in my opinion. I didn't need the potential scenario you portrayed. I'm not a rookie EMT. I full well understand what the priorities are and Narcan is an adjunct, nothing more.
> And BTW, if their sats are 50%, they're getting intubated unless a few BVM ventilations gets their sats up and their RR up.


That was the scenario that was going on with my new person…


----------



## MackTheKnife (Feb 10, 2022)

Tigger said:


> That was the scenario that was going on with my new person…


Tigger, I appreciate your new person/patient, per se. However, the scenario you provided utilized BVM,  RR of 3 and a Pulse Ox of 50%?  That should of required intubation and Narcan immediately. I realize you are a new medic, from your posts, but seriously? Narcan effects the MU-2 receptors immediately affecting respiratory factors  with respect to respiratory effort


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 10, 2022)

MackTheKnife said:


> Tigger, I appreciate your new person/patient, per se. However, the scenario you provided utilized BVM,  RR of 3 and a Pulse Ox of 50%?  That should of required intubation and Narcan immediately. I realize you are a new medic, from your posts, but seriously? Narcan effects the MU-2 receptors immediately affecting respiratory factors  with respect to respiratory effort


Ummmm… start with a BVM to ventilate the pt. If it’s an OD, you don’t intubate prior to narcan…you DO know that, right?


----------



## E tank (Feb 10, 2022)

MackTheKnife said:


> * intubation and Narcan immediately.*  and *Narcan effects the MU-2 receptors immediately affecting respiratory factors  with respect to respiratory effort*


.....are mutually exclusive statements...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 11, 2022)

MackTheKnife said:


> Tigger, I appreciate your new person/patient, per se. However, the scenario you provided utilized BVM,  RR of 3 and a Pulse Ox of 50%?  That should of required intubation and Narcan immediately. I realize you are a new medic, from your posts, but seriously? Narcan effects the MU-2 receptors immediately affecting respiratory factors  with respect to respiratory effort


So you are going to intubate the patient, give narcan, have them wake up, and then extubate them? I’m no doctor but I see some issues with that treatment route.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Feb 11, 2022)

DesertMedic66 said:


> So you are going to intubate the patient, give narcan, have them wake up, and then extubate them? I’m no doctor but I see some issues with that treatment route.


One would assume from the scenario given that there will be an imminent respiratory arrest. RR of 3? One would also assume that the PT is already getting BVM, so intubation would be the next step. We have intubated pts in the ED with bradypnea and given Narcan which sometimes worked, sometimes didn't. And yes, when it did work, they were extubated.


----------



## E tank (Feb 11, 2022)

MackTheKnife said:


> One would assume from the scenario given that there will be an imminent respiratory arrest. RR of 3? One would also assume that the PT is already getting BVM, so intubation would be the next step. We have intubated pts in the ED with bradypnea and given Narcan which sometimes worked, sometimes didn't. And yes, when it did work, they were extubated.


But here's the thing...narcotic alone does not provide reliable intubating conditions for people that do it several times a day let alone maybe a couple times a month. So that means to do it right, the patient needs need to be paralyzed which carries it's own risks. The risk of aspiration and/or a traumatic intubation when mask ventilation is sufficient would seem really unnecessary. Besides, in the time it takes to prepare for and carry out intubation, you could have him breathing well on his own with some narcan.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 11, 2022)

MackTheKnife said:


> One would assume from the scenario given that there will be an imminent respiratory arrest. RR of 3? One would also assume that the PT is already getting BVM, so intubation would be the next step. We have intubated pts in the ED with bradypnea and given Narcan which sometimes worked, sometimes didn't. And yes, when it did work, they were extubated.


Intubation really should not be the immediate next step. Bag the patient to get them back to normal oxygen levels then give some narcan. If the narcan works then you just saved yourself from doing a 100% unnecessary procedure on that patient. 

EMS providers daily are bagging patients and giving narcan which completely reverses the apnea and a lot of these patients sign out AMA all without a tube ever being touched. 

I would hope there is a QA/QI process that would catch providers who are intubating this patients just to push narcan and then extubate them.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 12, 2022)

MackTheKnife said:


> One would assume from the scenario given that there will be an imminent respiratory arrest. RR of 3? One would also assume that the PT is already getting BVM, so intubation would be the next step. We have intubated pts in the ED with bradypnea and given Narcan which sometimes worked, sometimes didn't. And yes, when it did work, they were extubated.



when was the last time you worked an acute opiate OD in the field?


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 12, 2022)

Blessing (Monkey) No. 4. Family’s pulled me further and further away from identifying with my job as my identity. Gotta love it. Peace.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 13, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 5476
> 
> Blessing (Monkey) No. 4. Family’s pulled me further and further away from identifying with my job as my identity. Gotta love it. Peace.


----------



## Old Tracker (Feb 13, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 5476
> 
> Blessing (Monkey) No. 4. Family’s pulled me further and further away from identifying with my job as my identity. Gotta love it. Peace.



Congrates.  Daughter #4 just had her 3rd (husband is deployed foreign) the night before last.  I've been in S. Carolina for about 2 months now and will be able to go back to my wonderful Texas as soon as my wife gets here to take over helping out with the other 2.  Hang tough VM, it all counts on 20.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 13, 2022)

MackTheKnife said:


> Tigger, I appreciate your new person/patient, per se. However, the scenario you provided utilized BVM,  RR of 3 and a Pulse Ox of 50%?  That should of required intubation and Narcan immediately. I realize you are a new medic, from your posts, but seriously? Narcan effects the MU-2 receptors immediately affecting respiratory factors  with respect to respiratory effort


Definitely not a new medic. Not really sure what it is that you do.

Also not sure why you would be intubating someone you plan to give narcan to. Recall most patients  EMS arrives to are not receiving any care considering where they are located. I don’t know how to make this clearer. If you walk into a bedroom and find someone with a respiratory rate of three and sats in the toilet, the BVM is the first and only thing you should be reaching for. Not narcan, not a tube, not something else. That is the only the point being made here.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 13, 2022)

Diesel has a check engine light along with a service DEF system message so I elect to take the Toyota into work today. Don’t want to be limited to 5MPH on the interstate in the event something happens with the emissions on my diesel. While filing up my tacoma my starter decided to die effectively leaving my in the scenario that I was trying to avoid. The irony is thick this morning and I don’t want to be an adult anymore. 

Plus I’m late for my shift… and I’m getting forced this week too…


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 13, 2022)

Of course when I agreed to pick up the OT shift yesterday to cover a guy taking it off, it was the annual hose testing day for our Engine. Every bit of hose pulled off, pressurized... not too bad. Repacking it all is the fun bit. They did pair us up with another Engine, so that helped in repacking...of course also means instead of just our truck we repacked the entire hose beds of two trucks now. So yay... 🤪

And now I get a normal 2 day weekend off before work again, so yay again ahahaha

I was half expecting someone to have called off today for the game and there to be another OT opportunity... or maybe it'll be guys calling off tomorrow instead...


----------



## Tigger (Feb 13, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> I was half expecting someone to have called off today for the game and there to be another OT opportunity... or maybe it'll be guys calling off tomorrow instead...


I remember coming to work one day when I was still a part time EMT and the guy I was relieving looks at me as I come up the stairs and says “goddamn it it’s the first isn’t it, I’m calling out and you can have the hours.”

I was bewildered until I remembered we had three ambulances and a fly car to do drug checks on between two people. I don’t think he worked a first again till he quit a year later.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 14, 2022)

MackTheKnife said:


> One would assume from the scenario given that there will be an imminent respiratory arrest. RR of 3? One would also assume that the PT is already getting BVM, so intubation would be the next step. We have intubated pts in the ED with bradypnea and given Narcan which sometimes worked, sometimes didn't. And yes, when it did work, they were extubated.



Unless I find myself working in a place where people require absolutely massive doses of Narcan for any effect, I'll never need to intubate a run of the mill OD. I've given an obscene amount of Narcan in my years of urban EMS and not one needed a tube and rarely did I ever have to give a top off dose to keep them from dipping down again.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 14, 2022)

Admittedly, it has been a few minutes since I worked an opioid OD in the field. But I did a a bit of them back in the day and more importantly, given what I do for a living now I am still very aware of the pertinent presentation and related interventions and pharmacology.

That said, I can think of almost no reason to ever intubate a patient for the purposes of opioid OD, no matter how low their Sp02 is.

In many if not most cases you probably don't even need positive pressure ventilation; a jaw thrust and high flow oxygen and an OPA or NPA should improve the Sp02 of anything other than an apneic (or very near-apneic) patient. If you DO need to ventilate, then of course do it. This buys you time to draw up drugs and start an IV or administer IM naloxone. This is worth considering since adequate BVM ventilations are not always easy and are never without risk.

Obviously there are times that the etiology isn't clear, or other factors muddy the waters and in those cases I think it's hard to place any blame on a clinician for for using a BVM or even an ETT on a patient who is in respiratory failure.

But any time the etiology of opioid OD seems apparent, just remember that it takes the same amount of time to give naloxone as it does sux, and the former probably presents fewer risks to the patient and requires less work on your part.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 14, 2022)

Carlos Danger said:


> Admittedly, it has been a few minutes since I worked an opioid OD in the field. But I did a a bit of them back in the day and more importantly, given what I do for a living now I am still very aware of the pertinent presentation and related interventions and pharmacology.
> 
> That said, I can think of almost no reason to ever intubate a patient for the purposes of opioid OD, no matter how low their Sp02 is.
> 
> ...


On a related note, when I've had OD's of a rather thick build in a bathtub with only room for me to do anything, I have absolutely put an NPA and NRB on and that's all they get until I get an IV and Narcan in. The near apneic oxygenation isn't my preference, but it has been my only good option on more than one occasion.


----------



## E tank (Feb 14, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> On a related note, when I've had OD's of a rather thick build in a bathtub with only room for me to do anything, I have absolutely put an NPA and NRB on and that's all they get until I get an IV and Narcan in. The near apneic oxygenation isn't my preference, but it has been my only good option on more than one occasion.


Apneic oxygenation is a thing...next time, instead of a NRB, cut the tubing and shove it into the NPA itself and then turn the flow all the way up. Quasi jet ventilation/apneic oxygenation. You might put in an OPA as well to allow excess gas to vent out of the mouth tho.....


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 15, 2022)

E tank said:


> Apneic oxygenation is a thing...next time, instead of a NRB, cut the tubing and shove it into the NPA itself and then turn the flow all the way up. Quasi jet ventilation/apneic oxygenation. You might put in an OPA as well to allow excess gas to vent out of the mouth tho.....


Oh I'm aware it's a thing. Bathtubs with an obese patient and very little work space just isn't my ideal time to mess with it. 

I've done some unorthodox **** over the years....doing that would probably top them all though lol


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 15, 2022)

E tank said:


> Apneic oxygenation is a thing...next time, instead of a NRB, cut the tubing and shove it into the NPA itself and then turn the flow all the way up.


I frequently cut the prongs off a NC and slide the tubing into the NPA. It’s just easier than trying to keep the nasal prongs properly positioned over the trumpet. Works great.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 15, 2022)

E tank said:


> Apneic oxygenation is a thing...next time, instead of a NRB, cut the tubing and shove it into the NPA itself and then turn the flow all the way up. Quasi jet ventilation/apneic oxygenation. You might put in an OPA as well to allow excess gas to vent out of the mouth tho.....


Thank you for giving me another tool in the box.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 15, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> Thank you for giving me another tool in the box.



Another *BLS* tool


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 21, 2022)

Had an anatomical shoulder replacement done last week. I do not care for narcs. Working on dumping them as soon as I can.

My jaw is a little tight from being intubated. Interesting to be on the other side.


----------



## E tank (Feb 21, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> Had an anatomical shoulder replacement done last week. I do not care for narcs. Working on dumping them as soon as I can.


Three words...Colace...Colace....Colace....take the prescribed dose and multiply it by 3.....then increase it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 21, 2022)

E tank said:


> Three words...Colace...Colace....Colace....take the prescribed dose and multiply it by 3.....then increase it.


You sure you didn't confuse that with the Tequila prescription?


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 21, 2022)

E tank said:


> Three words...Colace...Colace....Colace....take the prescribed dose and multiply it by 3.....then increase it.


Hot prune juice helps also… but yeah.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 21, 2022)

Celery juice!  Tastes just as delicious as it sounds.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 22, 2022)

PotatoMedic said:


> Celery juice!  Tastes just as delicious as it sounds.


Blech….


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 22, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> Had an anatomical shoulder replacement done last week. I do not care for narcs. Working on dumping them as soon as I can.
> 
> My jaw is a little tight from being intubated. Interesting to be on the other side.


Jaw discomfort could be from intubation but my guess is it has more to do with the head positioner that they used.

Have you tried just taking the opioids at night and using Tylenol and ibuprofen every 6 hours while you are awake? It's gonna hurt more but it may be a worthy trade off if you really want to get off the opioids ASAP.


----------



## E tank (Feb 22, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> You sure you didn't confuse that with the Tequila prescription?


maybe your experience with oral narcotic analgesia was different from mine....and drinking tequila with norco is dangerous...I stuck to beer


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 22, 2022)

Carlos Danger said:


> Jaw discomfort could be from intubation but my guess is it has more to do with the head positioner that they used.
> 
> Have you tried just taking the opioids at night and using Tylenol and ibuprofen every 6 hours while you are awake? It's gonna hurt more but it may be a worthy trade off if you really want to get off the opioids ASAP.


Doing that now. Trying to wean off as fast as I can. 👍


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 22, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> Had an anatomical shoulder replacement done last week. I do not care for narcs. Working on dumping them as soon as I can.
> 
> My jaw is a little tight from being intubated. Interesting to be on the other side.


psyllium husk in a cup of water.

then plenty of water.

maybe some tamales from a food truck of questionable origin.


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 22, 2022)

Also, I am greatly enjoying my CCP course but oh boy is it a lot of information. There's a bunch of stuff that I have forgotten over the years and I'm having to study for the class *and* refresh my memory for old stuff. 

I enjoy it and look forward to getting through it. I think it's already helped me be a better provider.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 22, 2022)

Might buy a set of bagpipes... Means I need to start taking lessons again.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 22, 2022)

PotatoMedic said:


> Might buy a set of bagpipes... Means I need to start taking lessons again.


Good thing audio files don't autoplay here.


----------



## E tank (Feb 22, 2022)

PotatoMedic said:


> Might buy a set of bagpipes... Means I need to start taking lessons again.


The Highlanders are always looking! Tried to play field snare with them but life got in the way....


----------



## E tank (Feb 22, 2022)

fm_emt said:


> Also, I am greatly enjoying my CCP course but oh boy is it a lot of information. There's a bunch of stuff that I have forgotten over the years and I'm having to study for the class *and* refresh my memory for old stuff.
> 
> I enjoy it and look forward to getting through it. I think it's already helped me be a better provider.


Post some cases...things are getting boring around here...


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 23, 2022)

fm_emt said:


> Also, I am greatly enjoying my CCP course but oh boy is it a lot of information. There's a bunch of stuff that I have forgotten over the years and I'm having to study for the class *and* refresh my memory for old stuff.
> 
> I enjoy it and look forward to getting through it. I think it's already helped me be a better provider.


Who did you go with?


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 23, 2022)

E tank said:


> Post some cases...things are getting boring around here...


I really wish I had some. lol. My call volume has been either BLS, cancellations, or a whole lotta post moves. We did catch a stroke though. Got on scene maybe 2 minutes after fire, recognized what was happening, (it was pretty obvious - aphasic, right sided hemiplegia, facial droop) called in a stroke alert as soon as we could and hightailed it to the ER. They got TNK on board in the ER and when we stopped by later, the patient was talking again and had right sided movement.

But what I've learned in class has been applied to assessments with a deeper understanding of what's going on.


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 23, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> Who did you go with?


Doing the UFL one. It kind of came down to "Where would I rather be in the spring?" and Florida definitely won.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 23, 2022)

To add on the misery of my surgery, we discovered a nice tick embedded in my side below the sutures…courtesy of my pup.  Lots of phone calls to surgeon and VNA RN, no need to go to ER as no sign of Lyme or infecation.

My Ortho loves me as Im no ordinary patient.

Now…when are we getting CCPs in my area?


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 23, 2022)

My City annual physical found an odd result... so they sent me a letter saying I have to go follow up with my PCP.

Guess that means I gotta actually go on Kaisers website to schedule something with one of their docs for the first time lol


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 24, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> My City annual physical found an odd result... so they sent me a letter saying I have to go follow up with my PCP.
> 
> Guess that means I gotta actually go on Kaisers website to schedule something with one of their docs for the first time lol


God help you!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 24, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> God help you!


Still better than trying to go thru VA.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 26, 2022)

Adding to my surgery tale… “Dear Sir, this is to inform you the claim for your hospital stay was deemed unnecessary by our Medical Officer”…

 Guess they thought I’d just mosey into a room for jollies. Must have missed the surgery part, the intubation, the meds and IVs…

Not getting flustered right now. They are going to get hammered next week by my Surgeon.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 1, 2022)

Hmm... lovely. My Doc wants to schedule an ultrasound of my kidneys based on my lab results from my physical... :/


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 1, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm... lovely. My Doc wants to schedule an ultrasound of my kidneys based on my lab results from my physical... :/


I hope it’s just because they are vintage.


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm still trying to get on a full time 911 truck for a reputable agency. As bad as EMSA would suck I can't help but feel like I should have lied about being in other hiring processes


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 3, 2022)

That moment when you wake up, open the blinds and the first thing I see outside is a car on fire on the Freeway behold my apt. Like literally fully involved fire, black smoke, PD there but none of my guys and I'm like 😳😳


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 3, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> That moment when you wake up, open the blinds and the first thing I see outside is a car on fire on the Freeway behold my apt. Like literally fully involved fire, black smoke, PD there but none of my guys and I'm like 😳😳


Slacker.  Go put it out.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 3, 2022)

PotatoMedic said:


> Slacker.  Go put it out.


Yeah. Grab that garden hose and stretch that line!


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 5, 2022)

M3dicalR3dn3ck said:


> > I'm still trying to get on a full time 911 truck for a reputable agency. As bad as EMSA would suck I can't help but feel like I should have lied about being in other hiring processes.



In OKC and Tulsa, Pafford is a decent operation, in that you’ll get paid on time and the majority of the people/experience are of good quality. Sure, it might not be exactly perfect, but it is what it is and it ain’t terrible.


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Mar 7, 2022)

RocketMedic said:


> In OKC and Tulsa, Pafford is a decent operation, in that you’ll get paid on time and the majority of the people/experience are of good quality. Sure, it might not be exactly perfect, but it is what it is and it ain’t terrible.


Yeah I may or may not have blown them off when I was offered an interview for Tahlequah City Hospital…but there's a reason full time is all spoken for there


----------



## Tigger (Mar 7, 2022)

My trainee makes about eight thousand a year more than me because of our pay scale and a merger. This will not be changing I was told today. 

Super.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 7, 2022)

PT came over today for more ROM on my shoulder. My dog gets stressed from all the visiting medical people. I had her jump up on my bed and lay next to me while getting my right arm pulled. She rolled on her back and lifted her right front paw so she could get some PT too.

Love my dog.


----------



## E tank (Mar 8, 2022)

Tigger said:


> My trainee makes about eight thousand a year more than me because of our pay scale and a merger. This will not be changing I was told today.
> 
> Super.


quit and re-apply....


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Mar 8, 2022)

So on Sunday we bought chickens from Atwood's and I've decided to farm them as supplemental income when I get on a truck


----------



## Aprz (Mar 8, 2022)

Tigger said:


> My trainee makes about eight thousand a year more than me because of our pay scale and a merger. This will not be changing I was told today.
> 
> Super.


It's things like this that drive me nuts. Then companies will sue other companies saying employees can't leave, and then companies will complain about a worker shortage.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> My trainee makes about eight thousand a year more than me because of our pay scale and a merger. This will not be changing I was told today.
> 
> Super.


Time to become the trainee again


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 9, 2022)

This is a great time to be an EMS educator. Right now, there are amazing opportunities and better money than I ever imagined.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 11, 2022)

As expensive as things are getting, it may be more affordable to switch back to the city full time given the recent raises there and lack of commute. I'm probably at $3k a year in gas/maintenance costs just to get to work with current prices.


----------



## E tank (Mar 11, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> As expensive as things are getting, it may be more affordable to switch back to the city full time given the recent raises there and lack of commute. I'm probably at $3k a year in gas/maintenance costs just to get to work with current prices.


Drill, baby, drill....


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 11, 2022)

E tank said:


> Drill, baby, drill....


Well in the mean time, walk, baby walk. Once job is a 5-7 minute walk, the other a 65 miles drive. Now that I've long since gotten the round of burnout settled, it might end up being necessary to put those feet to work.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 11, 2022)

made some orange chicken the other day... so today for lunch I made some egg drop soup and fried rice to have with my leftover chicken, all hom made, pretty good. Kinda wanna try that chow mein recipe I found now lol. Think I'm gonna whip up some for my next cook shift at work...


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 11, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm... lovely. My Doc wants to schedule an ultrasound of my kidneys based on my lab results from my physical... :/


And…. My GOD MAN! Don’t leave us in suspense!!!


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 11, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> And…. My GOD MAN! Don’t leave us in suspense!!!


lol, well my Ultrasound appt isn't for another couple weeks still... so yeah...


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 11, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> lol, well my Ultrasound appt isn't for another couple weeks still... so yeah...



Congrats… it’s a boy.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 11, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Congrats… it’s a boy.


That’s gonna hurt.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 17, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> That’s gonna hurt.





Jim37F said:


> lol, well my Ultrasound appt isn't for another couple weeks still... so yeah...


Bring the VA in on it, brother. Even if it ain’t yet on the presumptive list, having symptoms develop and get documented can mean government funding for your care later on down the line.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 18, 2022)

Excited... The bagpipes I bought last week should arrive tomorrow.  

In other news, loving involuntary yoga... Just am sore and need to do some voluntary yoga to compensate for the lack of flexibility.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 18, 2022)

PotatoMedic said:


> Excited... The bagpipes I bought last week should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> In other news, loving involuntary yoga... Just am sore and need to do some voluntary yoga to compensate for the lack of flexibility.


Playing the pipes ought to increase your running ability…😀😀


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 18, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> Playing the pipes ought to increase your running ability…😀😀


It's going to either solidify or end my marriage.  😅


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Mar 18, 2022)

Play Thunderstruck on your bagpipes


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 18, 2022)

Aye laddie and this will be you before ya know it.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 18, 2022)

PotatoMedic said:


> Excited... The bagpipes I bought last week should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> In other news, loving involuntary yoga... Just am sore and need to do some voluntary yoga to compensate for the lack of flexibility.



Thank God I am not your neighbor.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 18, 2022)

I'll make a YouTube page just for you


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Mar 18, 2022)

Right now we're sitting at the station watching South Park


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 21, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> And…. My GOD MAN! Don’t leave us in suspense!!!





Jim37F said:


> lol, well my Ultrasound appt isn't for another couple weeks still... so yeah...


Just finished my ultrasound appointment. They looked at kidneys and bladder (had to come in with a full bladder, then after initial reading empty it lol) 

I asked the Tech, she said she didn't see anything jump out at her but the Radiologist would have to take a look (not surprising) but would probably take a couple days for their report to be ready


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 21, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> They looked at kidneys and bladder (had to come in with a full bladder, then after initial reading empty it lol)


That's gotta feel weird...pressure on a full bladder...


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 21, 2022)

It was def not the most comfortable exam I've had lols (though I'm sure it's a bit better than the "I turned 50 so now they want me to drop pants..." exam lols!)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 22, 2022)

EpiEMS said:


> That's gotta feel weird...pressure on a full bladder...



I’ve been blessed with messed up kidneys and have had more than one Intravenous pyelogram (IVP). No fun at all. Full bladder and a squeeze on your kidneys to get better radiographs.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 24, 2022)

And my Kidney/Bladder ultrasound came back "normal". A bit anticlimactic but best case haha

Though the Doc still wants me to do a 24hr urine collection analysis. Been holding off on that cuz I didn't wanna be bringing that jug into work (or do it day before and leave it sitting at home before taking to the lab the next day) and my next 4 day is like a week away still


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 24, 2022)

Just make sure at some point you fill a jug with apple juice, leave it at the station in the fridge, then come back from days off and ask if anyone had seen your urine samples..?


----------



## E tank (Mar 24, 2022)

Apple juice or urine?...you decide....


CCCSD said:


> Just make sure at some point you fill a jug with apple juice, leave it at the station in the fridge, then come back from days off and ask if anyone had seen your urine samples..?


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 24, 2022)

E tank said:


> View attachment 5486
> 
> Apple juice or urine?...you decide....


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 26, 2022)

Get called for a Service Call-Public Assist (Lift Assist). That results in a single Fire company dispatched non-emergent, no EMS, to help someone whos fallen and can't get up (TM?) but is otherwise non-injured, no need to go to the hospital. I'm sure everyone here is rather familiar...
Walk in and the guy is face down, snoring respirations, blood from cuts on his hand and feet, and unresponsive to any stimulus and the wife is like "yeah he just rolled out of bed, can you help him back up?" Sure... right after we call for an ambulance... (turns out the guy was diabetic. Idk how accurate this method is, but a test of the blood from his cuts on his at home glucometer read "LO") Yes Ma'am the Paramedics are definitely taking him to the hospital...


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 26, 2022)

Slowly coming around to liking these Airtraqs. After cleaning the airway, it made pretty easy work of a somewhat difficult airway.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 27, 2022)

The more projects I do at my house, the more I want to talk to the contractor that did the work to wonder what the hell was he thinking.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 28, 2022)

That moment when it's 2000 and halfway thru shift (we start 0800) and it suddenly occurs to me that we haven't had a call yet today (ok we got tones but immediately canceled earlier so that didn't count, plus a quick trip to the store) Otherwise I suddenly realized we had square wheels all day.

And of course we almost immediately get a call 😑 a bit funny, I'm actually the Acting Engineer today, Cap says to go ahead and stay with the truck as they go up into the apt building, and just as they dissappear inside (one of those where are radios don't like to work too) the patient comes walking up to me outside haha

Then we get a "possible jumper" on the Freeway that saw us, EMS, PD all driving up and down (luckily never finding anyone either on an overpass or ...not) 

But then the EMS gods took pity on us, 2100-ish, was able to get my treadmill run in, then we slept and didn't get woken up overnight so I'll take that!


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 28, 2022)

We work 48 on 96 off.  No calls on the 1st day, normally means constant runs/transfers on day 2.  It jus be like dat.


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Mar 30, 2022)

Good news and bad news, I need someone at LeFlore County to quit so a position opens up for me 

And in other news the chickens were given away


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 31, 2022)

Apparently in my 24hr urine test shows 276mg protein (apparently normal range is 40-150?)


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 31, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Apparently in my 24hr urine test shows 276mg protein (apparently normal range is 40-150?)


Stop eating HuliHuli.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 31, 2022)

Lol. I don't even really know what that means. Like I see the tested numbers are higher than the posted "normal range", but yeah I still don't have much a frame of reference for what said numbers actually say. 

Though the Kaiser Doc pretty much just said she's gonna refer me to a Kidney Specialist so, yay...


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 31, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Lol. I don't even really know what that means. Like I see the tested numbers are higher than the posted "normal range", but yeah I still don't have much a frame of reference for what said numbers actually say.
> 
> Though the Kaiser Doc pretty much just said she's gonna refer me to a Kidney Specialist so, yay...


Wait till they do another set. Sometimes we all have fliers.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 31, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Lol. I don't even really know what that means. Like I see the tested numbers are higher than the posted "normal range", but yeah I still don't have much a frame of reference for what said numbers actually say.
> 
> Though the Kaiser Doc pretty much just said she's gonna refer me to a Kidney Specialist so, yay...


You certainly want to follow up with your doc, but it's nothing to stress about. There are a bunch of potential causes that range widely in severity. The ones most likely in someone young, healthy and active are not anything to worry about.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 31, 2022)

Yeah, that's mostly what I figure. It's not like I'm having kidney stones or pissing blood. Wouldn't even have a clue if the piss tests didn't keep saying protein so *shrugs*.

As long as it's not something that's gonna tank an eventual attempt at a Class 1 Flight Physical when I finish losing weight, I'm good. I'm already down about 10ish pounds from the beginning of the year (I'm about 200lb right now). 185 is my primary goal, if I keep up the discipline, I think there's a halfway decent chance of losing those 15 pounds by summer. Now I just gotta start practicing my deadlifts and planks more (looks like that fancy new Army pt test is going live (finally), but hey, that should go hand in hand with losing the weight too lol)


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 31, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah, that's mostly what I figure. It's not like I'm having kidney stones or pissing blood. Wouldn't even have a clue if the piss tests didn't keep saying protein so *shrugs*.
> 
> As long as it's not something that's gonna tank an eventual attempt at a Class 1 Flight Physical when I finish losing weight, I'm good. I'm already down about 10ish pounds from the beginning of the year (I'm about 200lb right now). 185 is my primary goal, if I keep up the discipline, I think there's a halfway decent chance of losing those 15 pounds by summer. Now I just gotta start practicing my deadlifts and planks more (looks like that fancy new Army pt test is going live (finally), but hey, that should go hand in hand with losing the weight too lol)


Drone Pilots can have a BMI of 54%.


----------



## Airlinepilotmedic (Mar 31, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah, that's mostly what I figure. It's not like I'm having kidney stones or pissing blood. Wouldn't even have a clue if the piss tests didn't keep saying protein so *shrugs*.
> 
> As long as it's not something that's gonna tank an eventual attempt at a Class 1 Flight Physical when I finish losing weight, I'm good. I'm already down about 10ish pounds from the beginning of the year (I'm about 200lb right now). 185 is my primary goal, if I keep up the discipline, I think there's a halfway decent chance of losing those 15 pounds by summer. Now I just gotta start practicing my deadlifts and planks more (looks like that fancy new Army pt test is going live (finally), but hey, that should go hand in hand with losing the weight too lol)



I have held a first class FAA flight medical for 20 years and I can assure you it will not prevent you from receiving it. The physicals are in depth but urine protein range is not looked at.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 31, 2022)

Airlinepilotmedic said:


> I have held a first class FAA flight medical for 20 years and I can assure you it will not prevent you from receiving it. The physicals are in depth but urine protein range is not looked at.


Cool. Any idea if the Army's physical for WOCS/WOFT is any different than a normal Class 1? I'm already going to need an age waiver


----------



## Airlinepilotmedic (Apr 1, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Cool. Any idea if the Army's physical for WOCS/WOFT is any different than a normal Class 1? I'm already going to need an age waiver


Honesty depending on who your AME is it’s very similar to an old school sports physical but they also do EKG and vision charts.  The most important thing you can do is before you answer any of the questions on the health questionnaire talk to someone in the know. If you answer yes on certain questions you can never hold a flight medical.  When I was still an active flight instructor I would always go over with my students before they went to the AME and filled out the official paperwork.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 1, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Cool. Any idea if the Army's physical for WOCS/WOFT is any different than a normal Class 1? I'm already going to need an age waiver



So are we gonna have to call you Chief??


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 1, 2022)

EpiEMS said:


> So are we gonna have to call you Chief??



He will always and forever be: Jimbo.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 1, 2022)

EpiEMS said:


> So are we gonna have to call you Chief??


I'd need to get there first! But that's the dream haha
Might have to change my username, JimHIFilmFireWhirleybirdpilot or something 🤔


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 4, 2022)

Well no sooner than I say what I did, I run into an airway that the airtraq didn't do great at. Honestly, I think it was largely a blade sizing error on my part, but I'm still learning the nuances of a channeled blade. I like it for the most part, but I still prefer my McGrath. There are some limitations of channeled blades I'm finding as I use it that I'm not a fan of. When everything fits and it's a clean airway they're awesome, but that's not always the case.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 5, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> Well no sooner than I say what I did, I run into an airway that the airtraq didn't do great at. Honestly, I think it was largely a blade sizing error on my part, but I'm still learning the nuances of a channeled blade. I like it for the most part, but I still prefer my McGrath. There are some limitations of channeled blades I'm finding as I use it that I'm not a fan of. When everything fits and it's a clean airway they're awesome, but that's not always the case.


I’ve totally chugged the channeled blade koolaid. An AirTraq, coupled with SALAD, is my jam.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 6, 2022)

Alright. So we've been out of contract with the City  since last July. In the meantime they've basically just treated it as "frozen" everyone still getting paid the same and all that as under the old contract.
Only problem with everything being frozen in place is that my class was supposed to get a Pay Step increase in August, but we're still frozen at the lower step.

Negotiations between the City and the Union had to go to Arbitration, and came back with a decision. New 4 year contract taking effect in July, but step movements will be retroactive back to when last contract ended, so as soon as the new one goes into effect, we'll (finally) get our Step increase.
No word on of we'll get awarded any back pay, but doubtful.
On the bright side, is on top of the Step, we're getting an Across-The-Board 3% Pay raise with the new contract. In fact it's 3% this year, then next July (2023) we'll get another 4% ATB pay raise, and then another 4% ATB Raise in July 2024 for the last year of the new contract.

So that's def nice.

It's not quite finalized, Still has to be formally approved by the City council, and written into the budget, but that should (hopefully) just be a mere formality at this point.


----------



## Old Tracker (Apr 6, 2022)

Meanwhile, inflation is over 7% so you might break even eventually.  Hang tough.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 7, 2022)

NomadicMedic said:


> I’ve totally chugged the channeled blade koolaid. An AirTraq, coupled with SALAD, is my jam.


Are you not having more difficulty fitting in a ducanto suction cath with it? And any experience using a bougie to guide uncooperative tubes? So far I'm 3/4 with it and I know my 1 was a mix between learning the nuances and not having fully woken up for the call to effectively troubleshoot. I'm sure I'll learn it better in time, but it is a bit annoying when it's an airway I know with 100% certainty I'd have gotten with my McGrath set up.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 7, 2022)

What do you mean by uncooperative tube? What's happening? Is it getting into the esophagus or hung up on the arytenoid cartilage?


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 7, 2022)

Aprz said:


> What do you mean by uncooperative tube? What's happening? Is it getting into the esophagus or hung up on the arytenoid cartilage?


In this instance, nothing. Open to interpretation based on personal experience.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 7, 2022)

I made the mistake of buying a mountain bike frame when I know mostly nothing about building a mountain bike... Or mountain biking in general.

This is going to be expensive 😅


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 7, 2022)

PotatoMedic said:


> I made the mistake of buying a mountain bike frame when I know mostly nothing about building a mountain bike... Or mountain biking in general.
> 
> This is going to be expensive 😅



If it makes you feel better its expensive regardless if you know what you're doing or not.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm currently researching wheel sets as I'm a heavier guy and would rather not be replacing them often...  So far I'm seeing a lot of recommendations for dt swiss.  The only nice thing about building my own is I can spread the large cost out over time.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 8, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> In this instance, nothing. Open to interpretation based on personal experience.


You're using a channel blade, right? If the tube is going into the esophagus, you might be too close and need to scoot the blade back a little. I find that you still need to lift a little bit like you would with DL. In my own experience with KingVision Channel blade, if I loaded the channel with the tube and bougie in it, if I heavily curved the bougie before loading it in, it had the tendency to point upward and be successful even if the blade was in the improper spot (ie grade 3 epiglottis view only, the blade is too far OR when I could see the vocal cords without the epiglottis, the blade was too close). You can also skip using the channel and put the bougie outside of the channel to tube, but since channel blades tend to not displace tissue, it has the tendency to point down into the esophagus, tube or bougie. You can resolve this using something rigid like suction (eg DuCanto or we had SCCOR "big stick") to put into the vocal cord, the bougie through the suction, and then shimmy the suction off the bougie (or have your airway partner slide the suction off for you) to replace with a tube.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 10, 2022)

I can count on my hands the number of times I've cooked in the past decade. Looked up simple receipes online and decided to do baked chicken, potatoes, and carrots. It turned out good.


----------



## Doc Carter (Apr 11, 2022)

KEVD18 said:


> this is a thread that has no specific topic. since it has no specific topic, it is absolutely impossible for us to be off topic. please feel free to chime in with whatever you darn well feel like. lyrics of your favorite song, the weather where you are, a detailed play by play of your last call, the contents of your left pocket. anything. lets just let it flow. remember, since there is no main topic to begin with, at no point can this thread ever be off topic, so we'll have none of that "lets stay on topic" business. cant be done. there isnt one. of course, all other rules apply. lets see how long we can keep thing going.
> 
> so, to begin this completely topicless thread, its raining right now, im watching house and am considering a snack of some kind.
> 
> tell me something random from your life today, or anything else.


I am new to this group. I trained as a 91A Army Medical Specialist then 91B Field or Combat Medic then 91C Clinical Specialist. I served in the 1st Cav in Vietnam in the 1/9th Cav and 15th Medical Battalion. Came home in 73 got my EMTB then A/Paramedic thumped around in rescue trucks for a decade and ended up as Chief of Rescue. Went back to school again got my nursing degree and after thumping around for a few years as a Nurse/Paramedic in ER’s and responding with SWAT as a Medic. Then went back to the military as an Army Reserve Nurse and was Commissioned.


----------



## Doc Carter (Apr 11, 2022)

KEVD18 said:


> this is a thread that has no specific topic. since it has no specific topic, it is absolutely impossible for us to be off topic. please feel free to chime in with whatever you darn well feel like. lyrics of your favorite song, the weather where you are, a detailed play by play of your last call, the contents of your left pocket. anything. lets just let it flow. remember, since there is no main topic to begin with, at no point can this thread ever be off topic, so we'll have none of that "lets stay on topic" business. cant be done. there isnt one. of course, all other rules apply. lets see how long we can keep thing going.
> 
> so, to begin this completely topicless thread, its raining right now, im watching house and am considering a snack of some kind.
> 
> tell me something random from your life today, or anything else.


----------



## Doc Carter (Apr 11, 2022)

Doc Carter said:


> I am new to this group. I trained as a 91A Army Medical Specialist then 91B Field or Combat Medic then 91C Clinical Specialist. I served in the 1st Cav in Vietnam in the 1/9th Cav and 15th Medical Battalion. Came home in 73 got my EMTB then A/Paramedic thumped around in rescue trucks for a decade and ended up as Chief of Rescue. Went back to school again got my nursing degree and after thumping around for a few years as a Nurse/Paramedic in ER’s and responding with SWAT as a Medic. Then went back to the military as an Army Reserve Nurse and was Commissioned.


I am now a DNP teaching Medics/Tactical Medics/Flight Nursing. I still go out on calls at 72 it’s becoming more evident I am too old to throw someone over my shoulder and run. In my life I hired on as medic aboard a research vessel looking for Titanic and a climbing expedition at Mt Ararat looking for Noah’s Ark.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 11, 2022)

For the first time ever, I tried cooking eggs over easy. Usually just do scamble eggs or omelet, but never eggs over easy. I am a pretty boring eater. I cooked three at once in a small pan, about the size of my spachula, so one broke.  Was a pretty good breakfast that I ate for lunch. The corn beef was from a can. XD

Pic of the one pan chicken, potato, and carrots I made the other night.

Can't believe I am cooking. I almost never cook. Just doing it to try to eat healthier since I've been eating like trash my 2 weeks on in Kansas. Normally the San Francisco Bay Area where I live at has a lot of good local healthy restaurants to eat at. If you look up best restaurants to eat in Western Kansas, it'll pop up "Burger King, Subway, Dairy Queen, etc." My favorite fast food place is Chick-Fil-A and the closest one to me is 160 miles away! I love coffee and I am not even very happy with the coffee here. The local place is cute, but their coffee taste like tea to roobois tea to me. Thankfully they got a Starbucks inside a Target. I am very lazy so I rather not cook usually, lol. I am little impressed I am doing it though. I figured save money and try to eat healthier.












By the way, I bring that Grogu (Baby Yoda) doll like everywhere I go. I must look absolutely insane to everyone (work, planes, restaurants, landmarks), but I started doing it for fun since I am away from my parents and we all like the Mandalorian. Before I started doing travel, my parents bought me a bunch of Grogu dolls and stuff so I figured I'd start taking the smaller one around with me for fun and show my parents pictures of the stuff I am doing or seeing.


























I have a million pictures of Grogu.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 11, 2022)

Aprz,

I had a small Teddy I used to carry on patrol (for company and as a distr@ction for kids and jerks). He was kidnapped and assassinated one night and the body parts stuck on my antenna. I was able to rebuild him as a Frankenstein Bear, but the damage was done… The guys “thought “ it was funny. The epic shunning they got from dispatch and records went on for months… I got even personally when the ringleader lateraled to another agency and I had an IN with his Command. He spent years on crap assignments.

Protect Grogu. At ALL costs.


----------



## jgmedic (Apr 12, 2022)

PotatoMedic said:


> I'm currently researching wheel sets as I'm a heavier guy and would rather not be replacing them often...  So far I'm seeing a lot of recommendations for dt swiss.  The only nice thing about building my own is I can spread the large cost out over time.


Just make sure you get the proper sized hubs, correct travel fork and all that. Over the years, width of dropouts and axle types have changed. Dont be me and buy the wrong wheelset for your frame!


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 15, 2022)

Ambulance Raises an Important Point About Ambulances
					

The movie features Falck, a for-profit company known for slow response times.




					slate.com


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 15, 2022)

Anyone who has been through the interview process lately, I feel for you. I just interviewed for a senior management position and had multiple interviews with a total of 14 different people. The process was so long and convoluted, I lost interest by about the second week. If the interview process is that fatiguing, can you imagine what it would be like to work there?


----------



## E tank (Apr 15, 2022)

NomadicMedic said:


> Anyone who has been through the interview process lately, I feel for you. I just interviewed for a senior management position and had multiple interviews with a total of 14 different people. The process was so long and convoluted, I lost interest by about the second week. If the interview process is that fatiguing, can you imagine what it would be like to work there?


Good news is it sounds like they're hiring for interviewing....  All those federal Covid bucks gotta go some where.....


----------



## Aprz (Apr 17, 2022)

🐰  HaaPPPYYYY EasTeR!! 🥚


----------



## Tigger (Apr 17, 2022)

Found a nickel in someone's tibia this morning so that was nice.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 18, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Found a nickel in someone's tibia this morning so that was nice.


Did you keep it?


----------



## Tigger (Apr 18, 2022)

PotatoMedic said:


> Did you keep it?


I left it for the trauma team, I mean you really don’t see that every day and it was wedged in there pretty good.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 18, 2022)

Ok, how exactly does one get a nickle embedded in their Tibia?

I mean I can picture something like our moped rider yesterday who lost control on the highway and had an obvious Tib/Fib fracture with open wound and bleeding (though no bones poking out) who say maybe had a full compound fracture and the nickle just so happened to be laying there on the asphalt same time and place as said compounded Tibia came along?


----------



## Aprz (Apr 18, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I left it for the trauma team, I mean you really don’t see that every day and it was wedged in there pretty good.


They were gonna make you work for your nickel. I guess you decided it wasn't worth it. #capitalism


----------



## Tigger (Apr 18, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Ok, how exactly does one get a nickle embedded in their Tibia?
> 
> I mean I can picture something like our moped rider yesterday who lost control on the highway and had an obvious Tib/Fib fracture with open wound and bleeding (though no bones poking out) who say maybe had a full compound fracture and the nickle just so happened to be laying there on the asphalt same time and place as said compounded Tibia came along?


This man was partially ejected and had his legs pinned under the A post—despite being seatbelted… He was also prone in the seat. 

I think during the rolling his loose change just decided to tuck right into an open fracture


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 18, 2022)

Tigger said:


> This man was partially ejected and had his legs pinned under the A post—despite being seatbelted… He was also prone in the seat.
> 
> I think during the rolling his loose change just decided to tuck right into an open fracture



Too bad it wasn't a quarter. He could've made a call.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 18, 2022)

Tigger said:


> This man was partially ejected and had his legs pinned under the A post—despite being seatbelted… He was also prone in the seat.
> 
> I think during the rolling his loose change just decided to tuck right into an open fracture


Ouch...


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 18, 2022)

Tigger said:


> This man was partially ejected and had his legs pinned under the A post—despite being seatbelted… He was also prone in the seat.
> 
> I think during the rolling his loose change just decided to tuck right into an open fracture


Soon to be an episode on 911 “Spare change”.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 20, 2022)

I’ve quickly realized that an MPA program was not my cup of tea and I’ve moved to an M.Ed in learning and technology. Basically a degree in instructional development and educational delivery using technology. Dovetails nicely with what I’m doing in EMS education now. I’m enrolled in WGU and so far it’s a slam dunk.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 20, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Found a nickel in someone's tibia this morning so that was nice.


Please tell me you told them to “keep the change”.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 20, 2022)

That awkward moment when you go to get cash back at the store but all they have is 1s...

My wallet feels like I'm about ready to walk into the gentleman's club 🤣


----------



## fm_emt (Apr 27, 2022)

almost at the end of my UF CCP program and I am hoping that my brain doesn't leak all over the floor. 🤣 Lots of good information and I've learned a ton. I just need to retain it for tests!


----------



## Seirende (Apr 28, 2022)

Went in to the urgent care/ER last night bc I've been sick for two weeks and there's no primary care appointments for a week. Had a HR in the low 140s when I got there 😅. They hooked me up with a bag of fluids and checked me over. Nothing popped on the tests or labs.

The part that I thought was interesting was that they gave me a lidocaine neb for the cough.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 28, 2022)

fm_emt said:


> almost at the end of my UF CCP program and I am hoping that my brain doesn't leak all over the floor. 🤣 Lots of good information and I've learned a ton. I just need to retain it for tests!


Glad you're enjoying it. Is Derek still instructing the class?


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 29, 2022)

You know, I'm all for patients going to Urgent Care more... but if you have trouble breathing after getting diagnosed with Covid 1 week ago, just go straight to the hospital...


----------



## Lo2w (May 6, 2022)

Got my acceptance for medic school!


----------



## Old Tracker (May 6, 2022)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tigger (May 6, 2022)

Lo2w said:


> Got my acceptance for medic school!


Denver or Colorado Springs program? (or other?)


----------



## Lo2w (May 15, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Denver or Colorado Springs program? (or other?)


Colorado Mountain College. I'm in Chaffee, so the front range is too far a drive.


----------



## Seirende (May 15, 2022)

Anyone watching the eclipse?


----------



## Tigger (May 16, 2022)

Lo2w said:


> Colorado Mountain College. I'm in Chaffee, so the front range is too far a drive.


Ah right on.


----------



## Jim37F (May 17, 2022)

Aaaaannd just payed the City&County of Honolulu $466 for the privilege of driving my pickup for the next year...


----------



## CCCSD (May 17, 2022)

Island Life. Shaka…


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (May 18, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Aaaaannd just payed the City&County of Honolulu $466 for the privilege of driving my pickup for the next year...


We don't even have vehicle inspections here in Oklahoma. As long as the vehicle runs and is somewhat in one piece you're good


----------



## Jim37F (May 18, 2022)

M3dicalR3dn3ck said:


> We don't even have vehicle inspections here in Oklahoma. As long as the vehicle runs and is somewhat in one piece you're good


Yeah, every two years there's a mandatory Safety Inspection, gotta go to a licensed mechanic and they look over everything. Had to do that this year on top of said Registration


----------



## StCEMT (May 19, 2022)

It's funny reflecting on the transitions of our career. I used to be the new kid wanting to go go go and now I just wanna chill unless there is some degree of mental stimulation. I'm no longer in any hurry to keep my times under an hour and I'm getting the new kids that wanna not be stuck at a post for any time.


----------



## StCEMT (May 23, 2022)

Well the HEMS application finally moved. Interview coming up in about a week.


----------



## CALEMT (May 23, 2022)

Well after two and a half years I have finally tested positive for COVID.


----------



## CCCSD (May 23, 2022)

Told Ya! You just have to wait for your application to move to the top of the pile… oh..wait. Sorry.


----------



## Aprz (May 23, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> Well the HEMS application finally moved. Interview coming up in about a week.


So when are we gonna change this place to hemslife?


----------



## StCEMT (May 23, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> Told Ya! You just have to wait for your application to move to the top of the pile… oh..wait. Sorry.


Truth. Took about 7 months to get there. 



Aprz said:


> So when are we gonna change this place to hemslife?


I'd still stay a ground medic even if I got this and it was a good offer.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 24, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Well after two and a half years I have finally tested positive for COVID.


After 2 years, I did too...again. Wasn't as bad as the first round though. Oh, and hello again everyone.


----------



## CALEMT (May 24, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> After 2 years, I did too...again. Wasn't as bad as the first round though. Oh, and hello again everyone.



Loosing my taste and smell has been the worst part of this.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 24, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> After 2 years, I did too...again. Wasn't as bad as the first round though. Oh, and hello again everyone.


Willkommen


----------



## VentMonkey (May 24, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Loosing my taste and smell has been the worst part of this.


I get it. Lost mine Thanksgiving Day the first time. Guess it makes for a cool story though.


----------



## CCCSD (May 24, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Loosing my taste and smell has been the worst part of this.


I’m sure those around you are happy the smell is gone…

🤣🤣


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (May 25, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Well after two and a half years I have finally tested positive for COVID.


I loved having COVID it was two days of being sick and then two days of free PTO the next week. I wish I had known I could have missed two weeks of work and still got paid, I'd have had a three week vacation


----------



## CALEMT (May 25, 2022)

M3dicalR3dn3ck said:


> I loved having COVID it was two days of being sick and then two days of free PTO the next week. I wish I had known I could have missed two weeks of work and still got paid, I'd have had a three week vacation



Workers comp for me. Get the time I’m burning comped back to me.


----------



## fm_emt (May 27, 2022)

I have successfully completed the UF CCP program, passed it, took the IBSC test and have joined the ranks of CCP-C. 

... only to find that we really aren't sure how our CCT program is even going to go. Good ol' political red tape again. No matter what happens, I learned a lot from the experience.


----------



## MEDicJohn (May 27, 2022)

fm_emt said:


> I have successfully completed the UF CCP program, passed it, took the IBSC test and have joined the ranks of CCP-C.
> 
> ... only to find that we really aren't sure how our CCT program is even going to go. Good ol' political red tape again. No matter what happens, I learned a lot from the experience.


hey congrats more letters next to name is always something to celebrate.


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (May 27, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Workers comp for me. Get the time I’m burning comped back to me.


Yeah I had 40 hours of PTO planned for two weeks after that as ot was and knowing I could have had a 3 week vacation…I'm still less than pleased


----------



## Jim37F (May 28, 2022)

Well I feel like a ping pong ball. Getting off at my normal station 20, had a shift exchange for a guy at St 10, but because they're full crew and 20 was short, was expecting to be able to stay. Nope, got sent to St 8, and meanwhile a guy from St30 got sent (driving past 8) to go to 20 instead...


----------



## Seirende (May 28, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Well I feel like a ping pong ball. Getting off at my normal station 20, had a shift exchange for a guy at St 10, but because they're full crew and 20 was short, was expecting to be able to stay. Nope, got sent to St 8, and meanwhile a guy from St30 got sent (driving past 8) to go to 20 instead...


Do you get mileage?


----------



## Jim37F (May 28, 2022)

There is mileage, but the form is like super complicated and has to be done only at some weird specific time .

And they'd only cover the miles from 10 to 8, not starting point of 20, because they only cover miles for changes to your assignment, if you pick up a shift, even if you're getting off another, it's considered part if your choice to pick up said shift


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 28, 2022)

Seirende said:


> Do you get mileage?


That island isn't big enough.  Rofl


----------



## StCEMT (May 31, 2022)

fm_emt said:


> I have successfully completed the UF CCP program, passed it, took the IBSC test and have joined the ranks of CCP-C.
> 
> ... only to find that we really aren't sure how our CCT program is even going to go. Good ol' political red tape again. No matter what happens, I learned a lot from the experience.


How'd you like the course?


----------



## fm_emt (Jun 2, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> How'd you like the course?


It was a hard course but I enjoyed it a lot. Definitely would recommend. They were also able to help me navigate the peculiar requirements that (surprise surprise) only the state of California has regarding clinical hours and that was very much appreciated. The hospital (UF Shands) was accommodating and I ended up doing things like shadowing the medical students & residents when they were doing their rounds. Learned a lot of stuff that way.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 2, 2022)

fm_emt said:


> It was a hard course but I enjoyed it a lot. Definitely would recommend. They were also able to help me navigate the peculiar requirements that (surprise surprise) only the state of California has regarding clinical hours and that was very much appreciated. The hospital (UF Shands) was accommodating and I ended up doing things like shadowing the medical students & residents when they were doing their rounds. Learned a lot of stuff that way.


Glad to hear it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 5, 2022)

Who let Mr Brown back in here? I thought his past behavior would have been more  by than enough to earn him a permanent ban.


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 8, 2022)

Going to back to being a boot firefighter after several years as an engineer. I know it'll be worth it, but not looking forward to playing the game at 40.


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Jun 8, 2022)

Finally got hired on a truck!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 8, 2022)

jgmedic said:


> Going to back to being a boot firefighter after several years as an engineer. I know it'll be worth it, but not looking forward to playing the game at 40.


Where are you at now?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 8, 2022)

jgmedic said:


> Going to back to being a boot firefighter after several years as an engineer. I know it'll be worth it, but not looking forward to playing the game at 40.



Coming back to the bear?


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 9, 2022)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Where are you at now?





CALEMT said:


> Coming back to the bear?


To a North County San Diego department. It's where im from and the pay is way better. Just need to get through probation again.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 10, 2022)

I’ve officially accepted a job offer outside of Hall. A little bittersweet after 13 years, but definitely the right move. May post more deets later…


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 11, 2022)

Man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 11, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> I’ve officially accepted a job offer outside of Hall. A little bittersweet after 13 years, but definitely the right move. May post more deets later…



Welcome to CAL FIRE.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 11, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Welcome to CAL FIRE.


Not even close. I actually enjoy my personal life.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 11, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> personal life.



Huh?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 12, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Huh?


No forcey the bear to pull you away from family


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 12, 2022)

NomadicMedic said:


> Who let Mr Brown back in here?



Brown just chatted up the receptionist and she let Brown back in.  Don't mind Brown, just came across a post in a Google search for something for work.  Brown is just here for the mental health benefits of something completely unrelated to anything that Brown is now involved in.  

You know, I have no idea how I even came up with that name.  Obviously, it is a character from Quentin Tarintino's _Resiviour Dogs _but I do not think I have actually ever seen that in full so it can't be that.  I presume it was because my mate who was an ambo used to work on the brown shift (they are coloured: red, blue, brown, and green).  But I honestly can't remember and it's so long ago it is not important.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 12, 2022)

MrBrown said:


> Brown just chatted up the receptionist and she let Brown back in.  Don't mind Brown, just came across a post in a Google search for something for work.  Brown is just here for the mental health benefits of something completely unrelated to anything that Brown is now involved in.
> 
> You know, I have no idea how I even came up with that name.  Obviously, it is a character from Quentin Tarintino's _Resiviour Dogs _but I do not think I have actually ever seen that in full so it can't be that.  I presume it was because my mate who was an ambo used to work on the brown shift (they are coloured: red, blue, brown, and green).  But I honestly can't remember and it's so long ago it is not important.


Are you still a pathological liar and sociopath? If so, you can pop right off again.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 12, 2022)

NomadicMedic said:


> Are you still a pathological liar and sociopath? If so, you can pop right off again.



Certainly not! My earlier explanation on that point was already advanced here https://emtlife.com/threads/brown-from-the-dead.47776/



> Oh, and if you were wondering; was Brown ever a Paramedic? The answer is no. What you would call an "enhanced" First Responder in a private setting is it (oxygen, IM adrenaline, salbutamol, etc). Most of what Brown knows comes either from university or long ago teaching Brownself. One of Brown's mates was an ambo plus Brown's other mate worked in Control. But gosh, that was a decade or more ago now, ancient history and a lifetime ago almost it seems Brown is so far removed from anything to do with that.



I was looking for a copy of an HDC report for work and the form of words I searched for showed up somebody mentioning it here.  I could not resist having a look.  I have been working 50+ hours a week (often across 6 to 7 days) living and breathing huge amounts of dense and murky information all on the same (or near the same) thing.  I am sick of it.  I need a distraction.  Popping on here and dredging up a bit of knowledge from the past and thinking about something different is very therapeutic.  It's ironic, I skipped out on med because I didn't want to be an overworked House Officer, and I am basically working as if I am one.  Just no PR exams involved thank goodness! Oh, and of course ...  _suxamethonium.  _Because no post from Brown is complete without saying _suxamethonium _😅


----------



## Tigger (Jun 14, 2022)

Waked out of the house to go to work this morning and found my bunker gear in the street. Either forgot or inadvertently unlocked my truck and someone was able to pry the tailgate underneath my locked topper. They only took my Mountainsmith paramedic man-satchel, that doing the math had about 700 dollars worth of crap in it to include the bag itself. They rifled through the back seat but also took nothing.

Hope they're happy, years worth of work memories gone for stuff I doubt they could even pawn. Probably just in a dumpster somewhere


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 14, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Waked out of the house to go to work this morning and found my bunker gear in the street. Either forgot or inadvertently unlocked my truck and someone was able to pry the tailgate underneath my locked topper. They only took my Mountainsmith paramedic man-satchel, that doing the math had about 700 dollars worth of crap in it to include the bag itself. They rifled through the back seat but also took nothing.
> 
> Hope they're happy, years worth of work memories gone for stuff I doubt they could even pawn. Probably just in a dumpster somewhere


Bummer. I feel your pain.
Got my truck broken into three times.
Last one, I caught him running off.



I won that one…


----------



## Tigger (Jun 14, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> Bummer. I feel your pain.
> Got my truck broken into three times.
> Last one, I caught him running off.
> 
> ...


The developer has security cameras, I asked nicely if they would be of help. They said no. So now they can deal with PD instead of me. I don't expect much here, but it be nice to see who it was so if we have more issues at least the cops will be on it.


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 14, 2022)

Tigger said:


> The developer has security cameras, I asked nicely if they would be of help. They said no. So now they can deal with PD instead of me. I don't expect much here, but it be nice to see who it was so if we have more issues at least the cops will be on it.


I hate when people bogart their footage. Hope he gets ID’d. Sorry for your loss. First time they bagged my bag with keys and files, and a 6k handheld.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 14, 2022)

@Tigger I am really sorry to hear that mate.  Probably opportunistic thief(ves) seeking something to flogg off for coin.  Reminds me of a guy that mate was up for a bit ago as I was waiting.  A guy who nicked a young woman's handbag for a couple bucks and it had a bunch of sentimental things in it.  Pointless and stupid.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 16, 2022)

Back at work after only working 5 days last month has me wondering if I still remember how to do my job.


----------



## E tank (Jun 16, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Back at work after only working 5 days last month has me wondering if I still remember how to do my job.


definitely a thing....


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 16, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Back at work after only working 5 days last month has me wondering if I still remember how to do my job.


Go to a rural 24/72 and you'll barely work more than that on a normal month.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 16, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> Go to a rural 24/72 and you'll barely work more than that on a normal month.



I work a rural 72/96…


----------



## Aprz (Jun 17, 2022)

I live at work.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 17, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> I work a rural 72/96…


On paper you do. Your reality has always looked more like 96/24 the way you've talked about how often you get held.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 17, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> On paper you do. Your reality has always looked more like 96/24 the way you've talked about how often you get held.



Touché lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 17, 2022)

Aprz said:


> I live at work.


That sounds a little ominous to me.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 17, 2022)

4 days off... already picked up 12 hours OT, considering picking up another 24, so yeah... lol


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 17, 2022)

Apparently me and the other guy on my Engine seeded a little karma... at our Dept Storeroom yesterday he traded in his boots for a new pair (the Haix station boots that we also use with our Brush Gear) and we both traded in our old Brush gloves for new ones...

Yeah we ended up on a 4 hr multi company Brush Fire (at 2200... till 0130...) last night to break them all in lol


----------



## Aprz (Jun 17, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> That sounds a little ominous to me.


Ever since I started the travel position and just got a bunch of different state licenses, I just jump state to state. In a month, I usually work 12-13 24 hour shifts. In between shifts, I am usually traveling for work. I never pay for gas. I'm always living out of hotels. For me, it's fun and good money. I feel like it's good experience.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 19, 2022)

Thank goodness, some sun for the first time in 10 days means Brown can leave the house without getting wet or just looking at thick grey overcast sky  😍 winter is stupid and dumb .  I am getting harrassed in my inbox about cheap flights up to the US and Canada and I haven't had a holiday in what, four or five years .... I think it might be time to pop up and visit again.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 20, 2022)

I've been getting all my alphabet soup cards done this month. I really do not like the new AHA style with doing precourse work before the class. It's painful. Then I still gotta show up to a 4 hour class after. Super annoying.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 21, 2022)

Working OT at my original Engine company today. Since I left, they got a brand new station built for them (the old one can practically fit in the app bay of the new one lol) That and they have their new truck (when I was here they were still rolling in a 1990 model year) so everything is both old and classic with the crew, and brand new at the same time.

Kinda gives a bit if hope that our old run down Station may also get a new building rofl


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 21, 2022)

Aprz said:


> I've been getting all my alphabet soup cards done this month. I really do not like the new AHA style with doing precourse work before the class. It's painful. Then I still gotta show up to a 4 hour class after. Super annoying.



As someone who just finished all the pre course work for the class I agree. It’s painful.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 21, 2022)

Facebook is receiving sensitive medical information from hospital websites
					

Ad-tracking by some hospitals may violate federal law protecting health data.




					arstechnica.com
				




I'm surprised it took this long before this happened.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 22, 2022)

Got to break out the ol Lewis lead set up today. Not that I really had doubts about the initial print out being flutter, but what else am I gonna do on 35 mile transports?


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 22, 2022)

We were doing our inspections/pre plans yesterday and one of the business was a wholesale furniture place, but they were moving and had a 60% off sale. Saw a nice couch with built in recliner for like $500 I'm sorely tempted to go back for today lol


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 22, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> We were doing our inspections/pre plans yesterday and one of the business was a wholesale furniture place, but they were moving and had a 60% off sale. Saw a nice couch with built in recliner for like $500 I'm sorely tempted to go back for today lol


Buy!!! Never wait. It’ll be sold.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 22, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> Got to break out the ol Lewis lead set up today. Not that I really had doubts about the initial print out being flutter, but what else am I gonna do on 35 mile transports?


How did it go for you? I've tried it a couple of times and didn't like it.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 22, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> We were doing our inspections/pre plans yesterday and one of the business was a wholesale furniture place, but they were moving and had a 60% off sale. Saw a nice couch with built in recliner for like $500 I'm sorely tempted to go back for today lol





CCCSD said:


> Buy!!! Never wait. It’ll be sold.


I bought it! Lol

Great price, socks it's because they're going out of business altogether, but with same day delivery (Heck they loaded it into their truck and followed me home right then and there!) Less than $500.

No more futon for me lols


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 23, 2022)

I return.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 23, 2022)

DragonClaw said:


> I return.


Good


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 23, 2022)

I had a real tough go,  old traumas coming back up. But I'm doing a lot better now. Taking a break from the truck and back in paramedic school. Round 2, but it's all I can do.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 23, 2022)

Do the best you can, that's all anyone can ask.  But, toughen your mind also.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 23, 2022)

Old Tracker said:


> Do the best you can, that's all anyone can ask.  But, toughen your mind also.



My tough go has steeled my resolve, heart and mind.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 23, 2022)

DragonClaw said:


> My tough go has steeled my resolve, heart and mind.


Personally I think a better approach is to learn to not let things get to you in the first place.

Being mentally tough is useful but eventually it becomes exhausting no matter who you are. Learning how to allow things to roll off your back in the first place INSTEAD OF enduring them is a much more efficient use of your mental and emotional resources.

Most things that bother us are not nearly worth the energy that we allocate to them.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 23, 2022)

Carlos Danger said:


> Personally I think a better approach is to learn to not let things get to you in the first place.
> 
> Being mentally tough is useful but eventually it becomes exhausting no matter who you are. Learning how to allow things to roll off your back in the first place INSTEAD OF enduring them is a much more efficient use of your mental and emotional resources.
> 
> Most things that bother us are not nearly worth the energy that we allocate to them.



Oh I mean this all the more,  I agree with you. I have realized how much stuff has taken up space in my mind rent free and for what? Not my benefit.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 24, 2022)

Always satisfying when you've got a great partner, great engine crew, and everything and everyone just clicks into place. 



Aprz said:


> How did it go for you? I've tried it a couple of times and didn't like it.


I mean, was it necessary? No. V1 was pretty evident. But did the placement and going from 1.0 to 3.0 on the size make those p waves pop? Absolutely. Do I feel like it added a little extra layer to solidify what I give to the ED? Yes. 



DragonClaw said:


> I had a real tough go,  old traumas coming back up. But I'm doing a lot better now. Taking a break from the truck and back in paramedic school. Round 2, but it's all I can do.


Good luck.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 25, 2022)

Staffing today is slaughtered. 5 guys on our crew, one on vacation, and two called sick, so it's me, one other of our FFs, and they had an Engineer come down from another station to be our Acting Captain


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 25, 2022)

Promotion can be yours. Just take over and announce you’re in charge.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 25, 2022)

I am resurrected from death via a week of PowerPoint. Drinking from a fire hose is every bit what I remember it to be. Glad to be home.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 25, 2022)

Were you just in Colorado?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 25, 2022)

Aprz said:


> Were you just in Colorado?


I was. Cadaver was cool, but I was so raked I hardly got to enjoy it. Meh, there’s always next year.


----------



## OklahomaFFEMT (Jun 25, 2022)

I am an EMT on a volunteer fire department. Thinking of transitioning to working part-time on a (paid) ambulance service. On the FD, we would get there first and begin patient care. (Our ambulance comes from the next town and is often fifteen minutes out) Any advice for me on switching from this mentality to fully caring for the PT including transport?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 25, 2022)

OklahomaFFEMT said:


> I am an EMT on a volunteer fire department. Thinking of transitioning to working part-time on a (paid) ambulance service. On the FD, we would get there first and begin patient care. (Our ambulance comes from the next town and is often fifteen minutes out) Any advice for me on switching from this mentality to fully caring for the PT including transport?


Yeah, get your paramedic license.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 26, 2022)

OklahomaFFEMT said:


> I am an EMT on a volunteer fire department. Thinking of transitioning to working part-time on a (paid) ambulance service. On the FD, we would get there first and begin patient care. (Our ambulance comes from the next town and is often fifteen minutes out) Any advice for me on switching from this mentality to fully caring for the PT including transport?


Are you switching to the ambulance that is 15 minutes out or another company? Will you be doing interfacility transfers, 911, or both?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 26, 2022)

Discovered a new app today.  What3Words.  Our dispatch is starting to use it.  It's really cool.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 26, 2022)

Actual photo of level of medical assistance required by Brown for his minor man cold because he's a wimp 🤔😢😅


----------



## OklahomaFFEMT (Jun 26, 2022)

Aprz said:


> Are you switching to the ambulance that is 15 minutes out or another company? Will you be doing interfacility transfers, 911, or both?


Possibly this ambulance and possibly another service. Most likely the close one because they are in our county and use the same protocols I'm used to. 911 and the rare transfer..


----------



## OklahomaFFEMT (Jun 26, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> Yeah, get your paramedic license.


Paragod much? Any appreciation for the many rural EMTs who are working EMS on top of their "real" job?


----------



## Aprz (Jun 26, 2022)

OklahomaFFEMT said:


> Possibly this ambulance and possibly another service. Most likely the close one because they are in our county and use the same protocols I'm used to. 911 and the rare transfer..


I would just show up to work with a good attitude. Try to have fun. I personally enjoy Starbucks or cafes when posting on street corners, if the ambulance companies you are looking at do that. Our job is serious, but too many people take it *too* seriously.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 26, 2022)

OklahomaFFEMT said:


> Paragod much? Any appreciation for the many rural EMTs who are working EMS on top of their "real" job?


 I mean,  it's not about being unappreciated by your fellow providers.  It's about society not appreciating us and that forces us to move up to medic or often times move out of EMS just in order to survive. EMT is rarely sustainable long term now unless you're making sacrifices you probably shouldn't be.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 26, 2022)

Getting married in less than 3 weeks.  Very exciting.  Been making DIY decor with Cricut and getting ready for it. Getting married to the best thing AMR ever gave me,  a great partner. Truly an awesome dude.  👌 I'm greatly blessed.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 26, 2022)

OklahomaFFEMT said:


> Paragod much? Any appreciation for the many rural EMTs who are working EMS on top of their "real" job?


Hmm, not sure where you got that from. //shrugs//. You asked for advice, that was my advice. Have a good day.


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 26, 2022)

Aprz said:


> I would just show up to work with a good attitude. Try to have fun. I personally enjoy Starbucks or cafes when posting on street corners, if the ambulance companies you are looking at do that. Our job is serious, but too many people take it *too* seriously.


So you’re “working” street corners now…🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 26, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> Hmm, not sure where you got that from. //shrugs//. You asked for advice, that was my advice. Have a good day.



Ah,  young EMS.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 26, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> So you’re “working” street corners now…🤣🤣🤣


That really is what system status is.


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 26, 2022)

PotatoMedic said:


> That really is what system status is.


What’s your street name?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 26, 2022)

First water rescue of the year or should I say recovery. 5 hours on the water in 110 degree heat, I forgot how draining the sun is and I remembered that I don't have tan legs anymore...


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 26, 2022)

DragonClaw said:


> I mean,  it's not about being unappreciated by your fellow providers.  It's about society not appreciating us and that forces us to move up to medic or often times move out of EMS just in order to survive. EMT is rarely sustainable long term now unless you're making sacrifices you probably shouldn't be.


Really had nothing to do with any of that. 

Dude asked for advice on caring for patient’s a little longer than he is now. Leveling up a cert is hardly a dig, but again, whatevs.


DragonClaw said:


> Getting married in less than 3 weeks.  Very exciting.  Been making DIY decor with Cricut and getting ready for it. Getting married to the best thing AMR ever gave me,  a great partner. Truly an awesome dude.  👌 I'm greatly blessed.


Salutations and congratulations.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 27, 2022)

ROSC #2 this weekend had a pH of 6.6. I don't think I've dropped anyone off that low in quite a long time. Honestly impressed I even kept that pulse with that pH, even if only barely.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 27, 2022)

Apparently I'm a black cloud lol

At least according to this Station I worked OT at (one of the ones I used to work at before, but been a couple years since then). Slower Station, less than 300 calls per year.

Come in for the PM shift (8pm-8am) and boom, we ran two calls in that shift. They didn't have any in the AM half. The two calls were them being slammed lol 😆


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 28, 2022)

Lots of good news and one annoying thing.  

Annoying thing is someone somehow got my debit card information and bought a tank of gas.  

One of the good things is my piping instructor told me to bring my bagpipes next week to my lesson.  Someone is about to sound like a dieing goose.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 29, 2022)

PotatoMedic said:


> Lots of good news and one annoying thing.
> 
> Annoying thing is someone somehow got my debit card information and bought a tank of gas.
> 
> One of the good things is my piping instructor told me to bring my bagpipes next week to my lesson.  Someone is about to sound like a dieing goose.


I don't know when I last used my debit card. I have credit cards set to notify me for any purchase, so that one is something I'll catch quick.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 29, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> I don't know when I last used my debit card. I have credit cards set to notify me for any purchase, so that one is something I'll catch quick.


 If my card detects a suspicious purchase it will have me authenticate. 

It's caught stuff before.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 29, 2022)

I got enough FA to get paid this semester.  Bought stuff for my wedding I've been needing, paid a few bills, and a car part for my brake system. Been needing that for awhile now.  Hopefully this fixes it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 29, 2022)

A week in Colorado followed by an almost immediate extended rotation that segues into our acquisition. Boom, boom, and boom.

Things are moving quite rapidly. I turn in my ground uni’s tomorrow and get my final (live) check out. 

I only wish the nighttime-only flights would simmer down a smidge. Oh well.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 29, 2022)

And back doing background extra today.

Nothing fancy, no Tactical fear/fireman/etc, just being a "hotel bar guest" but hey, hopefully those will be down the road


----------



## Tigger (Jun 29, 2022)

Our forceback situation is rapidly making me feel like @CALEMT . Never fails to get forced during a four day when you already voluntarily picked up OT.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 29, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Our forceback situation is rapidly making me feel like @CALEMT . Never fails to get forced during a four day when you already voluntarily picked up OT.



Ohhhhhhh if only you knew brother.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 29, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Our forceback situation is rapidly making me feel like @CALEMT . Never fails to get forced during a four day when you already voluntarily picked up OT.


What is forceback


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 29, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Our forceback situation is rapidly making me feel like @CALEMT . Never fails to get forced during a four day when you already voluntarily picked up OT.


That’s why I stopped signing up for OT for a while. I’d sign up and still get hit with mandatory Ot.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 29, 2022)

DragonClaw said:


> What is forceback



I'm assuming that it's forced overtime ie your shift is Saturday and Sunday. You're supposed to go off on Monday but you don't have any relief, henceforth you get forced to work that day creating forced overtime. It's a real *****.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 29, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> I'm assuming that it's forced overtime ie your shift is Saturday and Sunday. You're supposed to go off on Monday but you don't have any relief, henceforth you get forced to work that day creating forced overtime. It's a real *****.



Holdover?


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 29, 2022)

DragonClaw said:


> Holdover?



Different strokes for different folks but yeah.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 29, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Different strokes for different folks but yeah.


 Yeah that's rough dude.  I've had that.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 29, 2022)

The trick is to pick up so much overtime that they can't force you even when they try, which they will anyways.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 29, 2022)

For us a holdover is only 12 hrs (not the full 24) and is entirely voluntary. 

They CAN force us if the oncoming crew is below minimum staffing (i.e. only 2 guys show up, as 3 is our minimum crew). But even then ots usually only for a few minutes, up to an hour while they have someone from a crew with 4 or more at a nearby station send someone 

Vs a foreceback of working the whole shift (and I'm also assuming vs a holdover a firceback is they call you at home and tell you "surprise! You have to show up today! Hope you didn't have any other plans!")


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 29, 2022)

Aprz said:


> The trick is to pick up so much overtime that they can't force you even when they try, which they will anyways.



Just happened to me. 11 days straight and got forced in the middle of my days off.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 29, 2022)

Oh yeah I started a business in my away time. I've had moderate success.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 30, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Just happened to me. 11 days straight and got forced in the middle of my days off.


You clearly didn't pick up enough shifts. 

I remember they used to screw me over like that too. Funny enough, once they stopped forcing me, then I start to pickup a bunch of shifts anyways. XD


----------



## Aprz (Jun 30, 2022)

Did everyone catch COVID? I just became symptomatic today and tested postive. Bleh.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 30, 2022)

Aprz said:


> Did everyone catch COVID? I just became symptomatic today and tested postive. Bleh.



It felt like mild/ moderate allergies to me with the loss of taste and smell.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 1, 2022)

I've managed to avoid it to the best of my knowledge lol.

We have a couple guys out on my crew right now, with symptoms but repeated negative tests, supposedly one was diagnosed with a sinus infection though.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 1, 2022)

Aprz said:


> Did everyone catch COVID? I just became symptomatic today and tested postive. Bleh.


 
Me and my fiancé were both on a truck together peak COVID and got coughed all over without enough PPE and properly sized masks. Even once picking up out of burn unit converted to a COVID ward but nobody told us we were going into an iso ward, wasn't in dispatch notes, no signs, nothing till we got in there and saw all the PPE they had on. Pt was not listed as COVID positive or under precautions.

Alls to say is we never got symptoms no matter what happened.  So I dunno.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 1, 2022)

Just did something that I hope I don't have to do again any time in the near future... changed the thermostat on my F150. Easy enough procedure but my slightly too large hands dropped a tool and a bolt down onto the skid pan, therefore I had to loosen it "just enough" twice. Amazingly enough, no leaks but I did manage to break part of an intake hose so I'll have to temporarily fix that while I wait for a new one to arrive. On the positive side of it all, the new t-stat works great (standard temp but redesigned part) and now the truck's holding about 20-30 degrees cooler than it used to be. Going to do a slightly longer drive tomorrow to verify this. The "old" thermostats tend to fail by incompletely opening/closing so temps just rise a little instead of never allowing engine temps to get warm enough or going to overheat... because my truck never actually got quite hot enough to overheat, this failure mode is easy to overlook or attribute to something else, like a clogged radiator core.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 1, 2022)

Akulahawk said:


> Just did something that I hope I don't have to do again any time in the near future... changed the thermostat on my F150. Easy enough procedure but my slightly too large hands dropped a tool and a bolt down onto the skid pan, therefore I had to loosen it "just enough" twice. Amazingly enough, no leaks but I did manage to break part of an intake hose so I'll have to temporarily fix that while I wait for a new one to arrive. On the positive side of it all, the new t-stat works great (standard temp but redesigned part) and now the truck's holding about 20-30 degrees cooler than it used to be. Going to do a slightly longer drive tomorrow to verify this. The "old" thermostats tend to fail by incompletely opening/closing so temps just rise a little instead of never allowing engine temps to get warm enough or going to overheat... because my truck never actually got quite hot enough to overheat, this failure mode is easy to overlook or attribute to something else, like a clogged radiator core.



I did a citric acid flush on my core, a lot of gunk came out.  Seemed to fix it after a bad thermostat got swapped out as well on my 4Runner. (Which isn't driven much due to gas prices and a brake issue but getting the part today hopefully that fixes it)

We were very lucky to get a camry hybrid, gets 45-55 mpg.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 1, 2022)

Akulahawk said:


> Just did something that I hope I don't have to do again any time in the near future... changed the thermostat on my F150. Easy enough procedure but my slightly too large hands dropped a tool and a bolt down onto the skid pan, therefore I had to loosen it "just enough" twice. Amazingly enough, no leaks but I did manage to break part of an intake hose so I'll have to temporarily fix that while I wait for a new one to arrive. On the positive side of it all, the new t-stat works great (standard temp but redesigned part) and now the truck's holding about 20-30 degrees cooler than it used to be. Going to do a slightly longer drive tomorrow to verify this. The "old" thermostats tend to fail by incompletely opening/closing so temps just rise a little instead of never allowing engine temps to get warm enough or going to overheat... because my truck never actually got quite hot enough to overheat, this failure mode is easy to overlook or attribute to something else, like a clogged radiator core.


My car also had air in the lines so if it gets a reading of hot air rather than fluid it will read hotter than it should as well.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 1, 2022)

DragonClaw said:


> My car also had air in the lines so if it gets a reading of hot air rather than fluid it will read hotter than it should as well.


Get a vacuum filler... I got mine from Harbor Freight - it's the Maddox "Cooling System Test and Refill Kit" SKU 64985. You'll need an air compressor to use it, the one I use is their Fortress brand Ultra Quiet 1 gallon. I found it on sale so it wasn't too bad. The filler doesn't seem to use much air, so as long as you have an air compressor that you can use some air tools with, you should be fine. You just draw the system down to -25, shut off the air, watch for leaks (loss of vacuum) and if none, refill. No air in system, no air bubbles when you refill. Works great! My F150 is supposed to be notoriously bad about air bubbles if you don't use this kind of system.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 1, 2022)

Akulahawk said:


> Get a vacuum filler... I got mine from Harbor Freight - it's the Maddox "Cooling System Test and Refill Kit" SKU 64985. You'll need an air compressor to use it, the one I use is their Fortress brand Ultra Quiet 1 gallon. I found it on sale so it wasn't too bad. The filler doesn't seem to use much air, so as long as you have an air compressor that you can use some air tools with, you should be fine. You just draw the system down to -25, shut off the air, watch for leaks (loss of vacuum) and if none, refill. No air in system, no air bubbles when you refill. Works great! My F150 is supposed to be notoriously bad about air bubbles if you don't use this kind of system.


 I inclined the front and burped it for like an hour before :/


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 1, 2022)

DragonClaw said:


> I inclined the front and burped it for like an hour before :/


Vacuum fillers make burping a thing of the past and fills the system in just a couple minutes. Insanely easy? Yes.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 1, 2022)

Everyone is sick here, myself included. Two with COVID, everyone else with allergies??


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 1, 2022)

Allergens are everywhere, even down here on the border.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 1, 2022)

Monkey Pox…


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 1, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Everyone is sick here, myself included. Two with COVID, everyone else with allergies??


I have environmental allergy symptoms basically 24/7/365. Meds help for sure but never eliminate it.

Still have never had a positive COVID test for myself or my immediate family. I don't personally know of any other family that can say that. I am definitely the only person where I work who can sat that. I guess it is either our outstanding immune system or that fact that we don't test ourselves all the time like almost everyone else seems to do.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 2, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Just happened to me. 11 days straight and got forced in the middle of my days off.


Those pay checks must be nice, but I don't think I'd stick around for long. We aren't allowed to work more than 48 and I can't be held any day after a day I work.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 2, 2022)

Today is 2 years with my man. Then in 2 short weeks,  we'll be wed. Exciting time


----------



## Tigger (Jul 3, 2022)

Carlos Danger said:


> I have environmental allergy symptoms basically 24/7/365. Meds help for sure but never eliminate it.
> 
> Still have never had a positive COVID test for myself or my immediate family. I don't personally know of any other family that can say that. I am definitely the only person where I work who can sat that. I guess it is either our outstanding immune system or that fact that we don't test ourselves all the time like almost everyone else seems to do.


Yea that’s how I feel. Probably only have taken eight Covid tests in the past two years and most were for travel. If I get wrecked at work for a week during allergy season, I’m gonna feel terrible. A few tests have confirmed what I already knew—allergies are unfun.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## CCCSD (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## CALEMT (Jul 4, 2022)

It's only treason if you lose.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Jim37F (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## CALEMT (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy 4th of July. 246 years of freedom.


----------



## E tank (Jul 4, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 5543
> 
> 
> Happy 4th of July. 246 years of freedom.


huh...I didn't know the French drink Miller lite...


----------



## E tank (Jul 4, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 5542


The irony is they're the only EU nation we didn't defeat in war or save their a**es...


----------



## E tank (Jul 4, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> It's only treason if you lose.


also nice to know Dragon Claw is still alive...


----------



## E tank (Jul 4, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> ROSC #2 this weekend had a pH of 6.6. I don't think I've dropped anyone off that low in quite a long time. Honestly impressed I even kept that pulse with that pH, even if only barely.


Well, it's not the 6.6...it's *why* the 6.6.....which is why they die or don't...sounds like a righteous save either way...


----------



## Seirende (Jul 4, 2022)

I recently had a mild case of COVID-19 and didn't notice much in the way of smell or taste changes. Have been symptom-free for about two days. Today my sister brought home Taco Bell. I got halfway through a cheesy bean and rice burrito and was in pain from the heat level. I do tend to be more sensitive to spicy food than some, but not like that, geez. Wonder if it's connected to the recent illness or no.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 6, 2022)

E tank said:


> Well, it's not the 6.6...it's *why* the 6.6.....which is why they die or don't...sounds like a righteous save either way...


True, but even then that's probably a new record for me. In the loosest sense. It was just an opportunity for parents to see him one more time, no organ donation this go around unfortunately.


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Jul 8, 2022)

So Wednesday I finally cleared for day trucks (IFT). Yesterday morning I got it all officialized on paper, then got put on a truck to fill in for someone who called in. I then was the lead medic on 3 of 4 calls 😎 I BLS'd those calls like a champ 😎🚑🩺⚕️ and I then told my lady about how I was lead medic in an effort to woo her


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 8, 2022)

Well that was a ****ty call... as in literally, as in its a good thing I had a spare uniform with me for this overtime shift lol


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Well that was a ****ty call... as in literally, as in its a good thing I had a spare uniform with me for this overtime shift lol


Well, that stinks.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 8, 2022)

Old Tracker said:


> Well, that stinks.


Crappy situation.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 8, 2022)

At least it was an actual legit situation as the monitor printout started with STAR STAR STAR.... and you could calculate their GCS on one hand, and still have a couple extra fingers lol


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 9, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> At least it was an actual legit situation as the monitor printout started with STAR STAR STAR.... and you could calculate their GCS on one hand, and still have a couple extra fingers lol


Lift with your firefighters.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 9, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> Lift with your firefighters.


Exactly what EMS did, one guy took a look and was like "ima go set up the IV bag and stuff in the ambulance, you guys got this right?"


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 9, 2022)

Full arrests when it’s 115 outside aren’t fun.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 10, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Full arrests when it’s 115 outside aren’t fun.


Full arrest in a 115? What about full on fires with turnouts? **** that. Hats off to you.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 10, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> Lift with your firefighters.


Lift with your firefighter not with your back.  One of my tenants in life.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 10, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Full arrests when it’s 115 outside aren’t fun.



Do you also have partial arrests?


----------



## IsraelEMS (Jul 10, 2022)

I couldn't find the thread about crazy calls so I'll post this here. I got a call at 7am this morning for an assault and when I got there had to declare death for the victim and...It was a dog. Not really something we were trained for.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 10, 2022)

NomadicMedic said:


> Do you also have partial arrests?



Yeah ya boy after about 30 minutes of working the guy in the heat.


----------



## E tank (Jul 10, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Yeah ya boy after about 30 minutes of working the guy in the heat.


warm ischemia...no Bueno for the crew or the soon to be decedent...


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 10, 2022)

That's why I'm glad we have Lucas on all our ambos, and getting them on (including mine) Engines...


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 11, 2022)

The string of words the PICU nurse threw my way today....That was a whole heap of I don't know the words coming out of your mouth.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 11, 2022)

“’Terp UP!”


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 12, 2022)

Super important personal perk to the new job for me? Cable provider has SNLA, meaning I have access to my beloved Dodgers. Awesome.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 12, 2022)

👍👍


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 13, 2022)

NomadicMedic said:


> Do you also have partial arrests?


Respiratory sans cardiac arrest?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 13, 2022)

Married in 3 days now. Almost 2.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 13, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> The string of words the PICU nurse threw my way today....That was a whole heap of I don't know the words coming out of your mouth.


Fake it till you make it.

Or until you Google it. Same thing.


----------



## E tank (Jul 14, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> The string of words the PICU nurse threw my way today....That was a whole heap of I don't know the words coming out of your mouth.


My cynical side tells me that was the idea...


----------



## DragonClaw (Jul 14, 2022)

DragonClaw said:


> Married in 3 days now. Almost 2.


Rehearsal tomorrow. I've never begen involved in a wedding before,  this is exciting that it's my own.  New glasses will be waiting for me after lab.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 14, 2022)

Did something change in the site formatting? The "New Posts" button on the bottom seems to have disappeared...


----------



## MMiz (Jul 14, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Did something change in the site formatting? The "New Posts" button on the bottom seems to have disappeared...


Oops, that was me. Sorry. I’ll add it back tonight. 

I saw that many hundreds of sites were being sued for massive amounts of money for not complying with ADA laws in California and added a Accessibility link at the bottom. It looks like I removed the new posts button. Will fix!


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 14, 2022)

At work today, Wife just told me the Bigs are making dinner for Her and the Littles. Could not be prouder.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 14, 2022)

Carlos Danger said:


> Fake it till you make it.
> 
> Or until you Google it. Same thing.


Oh I did. Still in the midst of reading up on it. Fortunately the vent settings and meds were all pretty standard.  



E tank said:


> My cynical side tells me that was the idea...


Not in this case, this was one of the most helpful sending staff I've had. NMDA receptor encephalitis caused by a teratoma. Meds adjusted before/as we got there for neurostorms. Transfer for plasmapheresis. The only paramedic I work with I've mentioned this to who was familiar with any of that is an MS3. I only knew enough to have a vague sense of what was going on.


----------



## E tank (Jul 14, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> Oh I did. Still in the midst of reading up on it. Fortunately the vent settings and meds were all pretty standard.
> 
> 
> Not in this case, this was one of the most helpful sending staff I've had. NMDA receptor encephalitis caused by a teratoma. Meds adjusted before/as we got there for neurostorms. Transfer for plasmapheresis. The only paramedic I work with I've mentioned this to who was familiar with any of that is an MS3. I only knew enough to have a vague sense of what was going on.


Wild...would have thought a hospital with a PICU managing a patient like that would have the capability for in house plasmapheresis....


----------



## silver (Jul 14, 2022)

NomadicMedic said:


> Do you also have partial arrests?



(Me dropping patient off in ICU from OR)

Me: Yea, intraop course was unremarkable. Except well I guess we did do like 30sec of compressions following induction, but that was to circulate some of the meds a bit better.
ICU: So you mean the patient arrested?
Me: I mean technically, yes...But it was no big deal.

Just a little, partial arrest.


----------



## E tank (Jul 15, 2022)

silver said:


> (Me dropping patient off in ICU from OR)
> 
> Me: Yea, intraop course was unremarkable. Except well I guess we did do like 30sec of compressions following induction, but that was to circulate some of the meds a bit better.
> ICU: So you mean the patient arrested?
> ...


Yeah...I just stopped including that kind of  stuff in my hand off reports...they go from no big deal to " I died during my last surgery and I can't ever have anesthesia again... 😁


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 16, 2022)

E tank said:


> Wild...would have thought a hospital with a PICU managing a patient like that would have the capability for in house plasmapheresis....


Apparently not. Had been there for some time too.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 16, 2022)

Great.... Apparently I have a transmission oil pan leak....


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 18, 2022)

Hmm... *supposedly* our BLS only FD will be getting nasal Narcan later this year..
(Of course they also said we were supposed to get Glucometers and Oral Glucose and that never happened...)


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 19, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm... *supposedly* our BLS only FD will be getting nasal Narcan later this year..
> (Of course they also said we were supposed to get Glucometers and Oral Glucose and that never happened...)


Narcan is a first aid level treatment.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 19, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> Narcan is a first aid level treatment.


Our PD already has it (and we still don't have those Glucometers, even though I can go to CVS and buy one no questions asked...)


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Tigger (Jul 21, 2022)

When the big city fire department tells me they didn’t think the syncope patient really needed an EKG, and “oh our monitor is dead anyway and you guys can just transport.” 

This patient is in a third degree block bro. Her rate is not 70, it’s 30.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 25, 2022)

So besides things like steps and mileage, my FitBit tracks your elevation, i.e. how many flights of stairs you've climbed in a day (walking up a hill will still count, that's just how it presents the metric).

And today's OT is at a station that's single story, no stairs or ladder or anything, so this morning, while climbing the stairs in my Apt parking garage, I decide to go up down three times (instead of my usual once) to hit my 10 flights goal first thing (normally 3 flights to get to my parking spot) 

Aaaaannndddd our very first call of the shift was an injured hiker where we had to hike in like a mile to reach them (simple ankle injury, we splinted, took vitals, made sure everything else was okay, and had the helicopter fly her out so we didn't have to carry very far)

So I'm at like 52 total flights of stairs equivalent climbed today... guess I didn't need that extra bit this morning hahaha


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 25, 2022)

Literally just replaced my Versa 3 last night. It up and died out of nowhere and I about had a fit, I felt naked without it. Love my Garmin.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 26, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> Literally just replaced my Versa 3 last night. It up and died out of nowhere and I about had a fit, I felt naked without it. Love my Garmin.


935 for me. Basically never comes off. I think I am most surprised by the accuracy of my sleep tracker (except naps). As long as a call didn't break my sleep, it's always spot on even when I get up for water or something. Also cool seeing the change in pace/heart rate/duration over long periods of time.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 26, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> Literally just replaced my Versa 3 last night. It up and died out of nowhere and I about had a fit, I felt naked without it. Love my Garmin.


Fenix 5.  Big but love the thing


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 26, 2022)

PotatoMedic said:


> Fenix 5.  Big but love the thing


That’s a nice watch. How waterproof is it? That’s really what I’m interested in when it comes to wearing watches.

Three things I wear I try not to skimp on-
a good watch, good (running) shoes, and a good pair of sunglasses.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 26, 2022)

PotatoMedic said:


> Fenix 5.  Big but love the thing



Also has gps topo maps on it correct?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 26, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Also has gps topo maps on it correct?


Yes it does.  Works great when I'm hiking.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 26, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> That’s a nice watch. How waterproof is it? That’s really what I’m interested in when it comes to wearing watches.
> 
> Three things I wear I try not to skimp on-
> a good watch, good (running) shoes, and a good pair of sunglasses.


And very waterproof.  I swim with the thing.  Can't remember it's depth.  But it's waterproof.

Edit: 100m or 10atm per Garmin


----------



## Aprz (Jul 26, 2022)

Tigger said:


> When the big city fire department tells me they didn’t think the syncope patient really needed an EKG, and “oh our monitor is dead anyway and you guys can just transport.”
> 
> This patient is in a third degree block bro. Her rate is not 70, it’s 30.


You got me all worked up about firefighters. Ooph. #triggered


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 26, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> That’s a nice watch. How waterproof is it? That’s really what I’m interested in when it comes to wearing watches.
> 
> Three things I wear I try not to skimp on-
> a good watch, good (running) shoes, and a good pair of sunglasses.


Garmin, Brooks, and Oakley all have me pretty committed.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 27, 2022)

Aprz said:


> You got me all worked up about firefighters. Ooph. #triggered


Plot twist, I am a firefighter!

But the difference of the FF/PMs who know what the back of an ambulance looks like and those who don’t….remains staggering.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 27, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> Garmin, Brooks, and Oakley all have me pretty committed.


I love the Garmin watches and if I could make and receive texts and phone calls on them I would definitely have one. Until then, I need to stick with my Apple Watch. It's so nice to not need to have my phone with me but still know that my family or work could still get ahold of me if needed.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 27, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Plot twist, I am a firefighter!
> 
> But the difference of the FF/PMs who know what the back of an ambulance looks like and those who don’t….remains staggering.


You're tiggering me. #tiggered


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 27, 2022)

Carlos Danger said:


> I love the Garmin watches and if I could make and receive texts and phone calls on them I would definitely have one. Until then, I need to stick with my Apple Watch. It's so nice to not need to have my phone with me but still know that my family or work could still get ahold of me if needed.


I can receive all that stuff, I just can't respond to them with the watch. But all my texts, or calls when I'm at work, etc all show up. Doesn't quite sound like what you're wanting though.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 27, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Plot twist, I am a firefighter!
> 
> But the difference of the FF/PMs who know what the back of an ambulance looks like and those who don’t….remains staggering.


Go to The Box. Get a splint.


----------



## OKparamurse (Jul 27, 2022)

I do admittedly feel ridiculous asking this, but I'm also curious. All are relevant certs and I feel like they should be listed, but I feel like it looks pretty goofy. Less is more? Wear 'em proud? Use a dash to separate medic certs from RN? Or have I had one too many Bangs and overthinking this entirely?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 27, 2022)

OKparamurse said:


> I do admittedly feel ridiculous asking this, but I'm also curious. All are relevant certs and I feel like they should be listed, but I feel like it looks pretty goofy. Less is more? Wear 'em proud? Use a dash to separate medic certs from RN? Or have I had one too many Bangs and overthinking this entirely?
> View attachment 5558


Nothing wrong if that’s what flies. You EARNED them.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 27, 2022)

Mine just says flight attendant.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 27, 2022)

Aprz said:


> Mine just says flight attendant.


There are days I wish that's all that was behind my name.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 28, 2022)

Non flying flight attendant


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Jul 28, 2022)

On Tuesday one of my patients promoted both me and my partner to paramedic, so we'll be hollering at the State Health Department for our new licenses 😂 lol if only it was that easy


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 28, 2022)

Seriously thinking about upgrading my old tablet (it's like an almost 10 year old Amazon Fire HDX 8.9"). 

Sacrilegious I know, but the Apple iPad Mini 6 looks like the most attractive option (at the very least it has the same USB-C charger as my phone so no need to buy a bunch of new cables lol). 

I just don't wanna spend "new tablet" money (especially "new Apple tablet" money) lols


----------



## E tank (Jul 28, 2022)

OKparamurse said:


> I do admittedly feel ridiculous asking this, but I'm also curious. All are relevant certs and I feel like they should be listed, but I feel like it looks pretty goofy. Less is more? Wear 'em proud? Use a dash to separate medic certs from RN? Or have I had one too many Bangs and overthinking this entirely?
> View attachment 5558







	

		
			
		

		
	
 It can get a little redonk-ulous....


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 28, 2022)

OKparamurse said:


> I do admittedly feel ridiculous asking this, but I'm also curious. All are relevant certs and I feel like they should be listed, but I feel like it looks pretty goofy. Less is more? Wear 'em proud? Use a dash to separate medic certs from RN? Or have I had one too many Bangs and overthinking this entirely?
> View attachment 5558


Or just go simple FP-C, RN.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 30, 2022)

Ugh, almost done with online quarterly training. 4.5 hours of online OB training. Yaaaay...


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2022)

Aprz said:


> Ugh, almost done with online quarterly training. 4.5 hours of online OB training. Yaaaay...


We just watch the Doritos Super Bowl ad and call it done.


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Jul 31, 2022)

Yesterday was probably the second most fun I've had in the short month that I've been on the truck. Me and my partner accepted a challenge from the other day crew working for a competition to see who could get the most calls. While it ended in a tie, our chief was loving it because we were working hard to knock out our calls. The only days that have been better were when I was partnered with one of the guys on the other crew, we had the vibe and coordination necessary for partners to have


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 1, 2022)

M3dicalR3dn3ck said:


> Yesterday was probably the second most fun I've had in the short month that I've been on the truck. Me and my partner accepted a challenge from the other day crew working for a competition to see who could get the most calls. While it ended in a tie, our chief was loving it because we were working hard to knock out our calls. The only days that have been better were when I was partnered with one of the guys on the other crew, we had the vibe and coordination necessary for partners to have


If you do the impossible once, your boss will expect it to be the new norm.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 1, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> If you do the impossible once, your boss will expect it to be the new norm.


And as long as they keep getting appreciated and recognized for their hard work, they’ll keep doing it. That’s the key to leadership driving engagement.


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Aug 1, 2022)

My only complaint about the company I work for is the hourly pay, but I been treated real good so far. But I wanna get on the first available 911 spot they have open up


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 1, 2022)

Whew, now that was a busy last shift before starting vacation...
Activated Fire Alarm at the apartments where we had a working fire last shift
Another 2 alarm house fire (we pulled up first in engine, 2nd company on scene behind the 1st in Quint)
CPR case that required forced entry (pt had a DNR though, which they pulled out after we popped the door)
And finished off with a rollover (no pinned or extrication needed thankfully)

Left almost straight to the airport from work, thankfully I have PreCheck, security was faster than checking in a bag! Lol

Anyways, So Cal here I come!


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 2, 2022)

NomadicMedic said:


> And as long as they keep getting appreciated and recognized for their hard work, they’ll keep doing it. That’s the key to leadership driving engagement.


Misses my #1 requirement to work that hard. Feed and water me. That's a fight I've picked many times before and don't back down from. As long as I don't get any push back for taking a few minutes to take care of basic needs when needed, I'll keep moving on along.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 2, 2022)

StCEMT said:


> Misses my #1 requirement to work that hard. Feed and water me. That's a fight I've picked many times before and don't back down from. As long as I don't get any push back for taking a few minutes to take care of basic needs when needed, I'll keep moving on along.


Always killed me when I made fast turns three times in a row for calls holding and then when I finally need the bathroom and a bottle of water the supe is immediately on my phone. If someone is habitually slow, pay attention and address it. 

Don’t miss that.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 2, 2022)

Not even 24hrs back in Cali and had In N Out for lunch already haha


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 2, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Not even 24hrs back in Cali and had In N Out for lunch already haha



So what’s the best secret menu item?


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 2, 2022)

EpiEMS said:


> So what’s the best secret menu item?


Chick Fil A.


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Aug 2, 2022)

I stepped through a porch today and my patient said "I told you so"


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 3, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Always killed me when I made fast turns three times in a row for calls holding and then when I finally need the bathroom and a bottle of water the supe is immediately on my phone. If someone is habitually slow, pay attention and address it.
> 
> Don’t miss that.


Yea that was my problem with it. I was consistently right around an hour per call, sometimes less.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 4, 2022)

Ooof, 6-8 (out of 21) of our EMS units were shut down over the past weekend due to staffing shortages...









						Ambulance stations close daily due to EMT shortage
					

Emergency Medical Services had to close half a dozen ambulance stations on Oahu Sunday, in addition to a number of other closures earlier that weekend. According to EMS, it’s all due to ongoi…




					www.khon2.com


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 4, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Ooof, 6-8 (out of 21) of our EMS units were shut down over the past weekend due to staffing shortages...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe if HI didn’t have such a messed up EMT certification process, they just might have some extra help available.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 5, 2022)

Wellp I did it. I bought an iPad (Mini 6)


----------



## RescueRicky (Aug 7, 2022)

M3dicalR3dn3ck said:


> Yeah I may or may not have blown them off when I was offered an interview for Tahlequah City Hospital…but there's a reason full time is all spoken for there


I just got hired by EMSA and I have a academy class day


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 7, 2022)

Interesting. Was at the Dodgers game (4-0 over the Padres! Wooton! RIP Vin 💙) 

AMR providing EMS standby, they had at least two ambulances at the stadium (walked right by them on the way in/out from the parking lot) and saw them going back and forth a couple times with their stretcher and jump bags responding to calls in the crowd.

As we were leaving after the game ended, they had a patient on a gurney just outside the gates, not too far from their ambulances, but were waiting, and as we were in the pickup leaving saw LAFD roll up with their Rescue Ambulance and Engine Company, presumably to take over patient care/transport.

I know it's LA, and LAFD runs the show (and LA Co even more so) but it still seems just a bit odd to see a sick-ish patient on a gurney, cared for by EMS, with ambulances aright there.... and they're waiting for Fire....


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Aug 8, 2022)

RescueRicky said:


> I just got hired by EMSA and I have a academy class day


I'm working for Mercy Regional, the hourly pay kinda sucks but the bonuses make up for it if both you and your partner are go getters


----------



## Tigger (Aug 11, 2022)

Fentanyl hysteria is hitting here like I have not seen before. Many patients decline it for pain (and ketamine because of our local issues here). Also just transported an officer who sat in the same the cruiser of another officer who was transported for a possible exposure. The first officer never returned to his patrol car after the exposure and our officer was called to drive that car back to the office, never had any contact with the suspect vehicle. 

I take any complaint of near syncope seriously and this officer received a thorough work up and was transported at his request. But I don’t know if we should continuing in this path.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 11, 2022)

Well that was a good little trip back to CA. Saw the family, went to Disney with them, again with an old friend (too bad she has a bf... lol!) Saw the Dodgers win a ballgame, pet the cats....

And now at the airport headed back to that dreary land of Hawaii.... 🤣😜😎


----------



## Achilles (Aug 16, 2022)

Anyone still on this site?


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 16, 2022)

Achilles said:


> Anyone still on this site?



No


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 16, 2022)

Those of you who enjoy being extra nerdy on EKG's, any ways of differentiating TCA OD vs regular ol VTach y'all use?


----------



## silver (Aug 16, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Fentanyl hysteria is hitting here like I have not seen before. Many patients decline it for pain (and ketamine because of our local issues here). Also just transported an officer who sat in the same the cruiser of another officer who was transported for a possible exposure. The first officer never returned to his patrol car after the exposure and our officer was called to drive that car back to the office, never had any contact with the suspect vehicle.
> 
> I take any complaint of near syncope seriously and this officer received a thorough work up and was transported at his request. But I don’t know if we should continuing in this path.


Pretty much draw up fentanyl all the time while not wearing gloves without a worry in the world.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 16, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Fentanyl hysteria is hitting here like I have not seen before. Many patients decline it for pain (and ketamine because of our local issues here). Also just transported an officer who sat in the same the cruiser of another officer who was transported for a possible exposure. The first officer never returned to his patrol car after the exposure and our officer was called to drive that car back to the office, never had any contact with the suspect vehicle.
> 
> I take any complaint of near syncope seriously and this officer received a thorough work up and was transported at his request. But I don’t know if we should continuing in this path.


I've yet to see a local officer complain of this. Not that it hasn't or won't. But at most the occasional person gets worried at the word fentanyl and then chills when I tell them it's a lot less than what will hurt or kill them and they'll absolutely want this little smidge of pain relief.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 16, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> No


That’s too bad, probably the whole “infraction“ thing made people not want to be here


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 17, 2022)

Achilles said:


> Anyone still on this site?


I poke my head in...  But keep to myself usually


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 17, 2022)

I'm in and out here lately


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 18, 2022)

It has gone dramatically downhill.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 18, 2022)

That moment when you're trying to get to work, but the last intersection before the station is being blocked.... by the off going crew..


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 18, 2022)

NomadicMedic said:


> It has gone dramatically downhill.



And in my opinion not that I’m pointing names or naming fingers but I think a lot has to do when someone “revives” an old thread with either a reply to a poster or is just contributing with relevance to the topic at hand and instantly gets shut down because it’s X years old.


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 18, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> And in my opinion not that I’m pointing names or naming fingers but I think a lot has to do when someone “revives” an old thread with either a reply to a poster or is just contributing with relevance to the topic at hand and instantly gets shut down because it’s X years old.


10 years is quite a long time…


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 18, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> 10 years is quite a long time…


Who gives a **** if the post is still relevant to the topic at hand. 

We still talk about Iraq, Afghanistan, 9/11, and that was in the early 2000's.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 18, 2022)

I think most of what needs to be said has already been said. There are easier, faster, better platforms for having these conversations. And frankly, I find the whole anonymous poster thing to be ridiculous.

The people who are making things happen in EMS are out there posting content under their real name. They’re not hiding behind a pseudonym. Or pretending to be something that they’re not. 

Podcasts, blogs and real-time groups have all but made this forum redundant. The only reason I still read and post here is _occasionally_ there’s a nugget of goodness amidst the swirling chunks of feces that make up this forum. 

But the salad days of EMTlife are long past.


----------



## RescueRicky (Aug 21, 2022)

M3dicalR3dn3ck said:


> I'm working for Mercy Regional, the hourly pay kinda sucks but the bonuses make up for it if both you and your partner are go getters


I know a few of people that work there. I think you have to be 21 for them right?


----------



## E tank (Aug 22, 2022)

NomadicMedic said:


> I think most of what needs to be said has already been said. There are easier, faster, better platforms for having these conversations. And frankly, I find the whole anonymous poster thing to be ridiculous.
> 
> The people who are making things happen in EMS are out there posting content under their real name. They’re not hiding behind a pseudonym. Or pretending to be something that they’re not.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the argument is more platform related than what else is available. There are a couple (I'm actually thinking of just one because I don't spend a lot of unfocused time on the web) of notable formats identical to this one that I find pretty useful. There are really good conversations to have but your base has to be meaningfully engaged academically IMO to really attract those conversations and give relevant answers.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 22, 2022)

NomadicMedic said:


> I think most of what needs to be said has already been said. There are easier, faster, better platforms for having these conversations. And frankly, I find the whole anonymous poster thing to be ridiculous.
> 
> The people who are making things happen in EMS are out there posting content under their real name. They’re not hiding behind a pseudonym. Or pretending to be something that they’re not.
> 
> ...


Anonymous to a degree. I bought shears off you once I believe. I got BBQ with gurby during his med school interview days. Cal has my number from elk hunting. A few of y'all have either seen my name, me, or at least a easy way to reach me. 

That being said, I still drop in because there are familiar names I tried to emulate in my baby medic days that are still around.


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 22, 2022)

NomadicMedic said:


> I think most of what needs to be said has already been said. There are easier, faster, better platforms for having these conversations. And frankly, I find the whole anonymous poster thing to be ridiculous.
> 
> The people who are making things happen in EMS are out there posting content under their real name. They’re not hiding behind a pseudonym. Or pretending to be something that they’re not.
> 
> ...


So your name really is NomadicMedic then..?


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Aug 23, 2022)

RescueRicky said:


> I know a few of people that work there. I think you have to be 21 for them right?


I think just 18 but you're on transfers indefinitely


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 23, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> So your name really is NomadicMedic then..?


It’s DEmedic.


StCEMT said:


> Anonymous to a degree. I bought shears off you once I believe. I got BBQ with gurby during his med school interview days. Cal has my number from elk hunting. A few of y'all have either seen my name, me, or at least a easy way to reach me.
> 
> That being said, I still drop in because there are familiar names I tried to emulate in my baby medic days that are still around.


Right on. I’ve honestly mostly lost interest in posting. There is a fair amount of redundancy, but that’s anywhere.

I don’t have any (other?) forms of SM. Over the years I’ve become less interested in impacting my field (hats off to those who still fight that fight, not for me), in favor of more personally fulfilling endeavors.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 23, 2022)

I think an EMTLife BBQ would be pretty cool. I'd be down.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 24, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> So your name really is NomadicMedic then..?


yeah. I get funny looks when I have to show ID.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 24, 2022)

Whew, the EMS gods did not want me working out yesterday it seemed, we got a couple back to back calls 3ish when I wanted to start (then I was cooking dinner for the station later).
Finally on the treadmill late, got a call right after I started, finally later finished my run, another call while I was in the shower 🤪 one of those days haha


----------



## Achilles (Aug 24, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> It’s DEmedic.
> 
> Right on. I’ve honestly mostly lost interest in posting. There is a fair amount of redundancy, but that’s anywhere.
> 
> I don’t have any (other?) forms of SM. Over the years I’ve become less interested in impacting my field (hats off to those who still fight that fight, not for me), in favor of more personally fulfilling endeavors.


I’m pretty sure demedic was an moderator, I vaguely recall her giving me an infraction or citation or whatever it was/ is called.

there was also jpinv, Sasha, big bald guy, angel, either tigger or trigger??


thats about all I remember


----------



## Aprz (Aug 25, 2022)

Achilles said:


> I’m pretty sure demedic was an moderator, I vaguely recall her giving me an infraction or citation or whatever it was/ is called.
> 
> there was also jpinv, Sasha, big bald guy, angel, either tigger or trigger??
> 
> ...


Who are you trying to list? Old active members? medicRob, MrBrown, Kat, LifeguardForLife, RidRyder, NVRob/Handsome Robb, Linuss, Veneficus are some of the names I remember.

Edit: I was just looking at the members lists. Jeez... some people joined after me, became in active years ago, and still have like 4-5x posts than I do.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 25, 2022)

It’s a lot less active because the moderators decided to quash any opinions that weren’t theirs, suppress any dissent and sand off any arguments at all.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 25, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Our forceback situation is rapidly making me feel like @CALEMT . Never fails to get forced during a four day when you already voluntarily picked up OT.


That’s my refusal criteria to work there and our lack of a forced holdover is why I like my current employer.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 25, 2022)

Breaking local news, apparently one of our (way to few) ambulances "exploded", caught fire pulling into a local hospital, killing the patient and sending a Paramedic to our Burn Center in critical condition 😳😨😓









						‘Everything is on the table’: Cause of deadly ambulance fire remains unclear
					

The fire left an elderly patient dead and a paramedic critically injured.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 25, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Breaking local news, apparently one of our (way to few) ambulances "exploded", caught fire pulling into a local hospital, killing the patient and sending a Paramedic to our Burn Center in critical condition 😳😨😓
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim,

WTH!?!?

please keep us posted as to condition and cause.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 25, 2022)

RocketMedic said:


> That’s my refusal criteria to work there and our lack of a forced holdover is why I like my current employer.


Idk while I don’t like being forced, it’s an unfortunate reality of working for an FD that doesn’t have part time people. It’s just not possible to have so many extra staff that there is no such thing as mandatory OT.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 25, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> Jim,
> 
> WTH!?!?
> 
> please keep us posted as to condition and cause.


Yeah, fkn crazy.

Unfortunately I don't have any further info I can share that isn't in the news, no idea as to the cause, speculation is involving the O2 tank but that's just guessing


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 25, 2022)

Cause of deadly ambulance fire, explosion at Adventist Health Castle still unknown
					

Investigators are still trying to figure out what caused a deadly fire and explosion inside of an ambulance that had just arrived at Adventist Health Castle in Kailua, Wednesday night.




					www.kitv.com


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 25, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Cause of deadly ambulance fire, explosion at Adventist Health Castle still unknown
> 
> 
> Investigators are still trying to figure out what caused a deadly fire and explosion inside of an ambulance that had just arrived at Adventist Health Castle in Kailua, Wednesday night.
> ...


Guess EMTs won’t ***** about doing all the driving anymore…


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 26, 2022)

Seems like our Union is over reacting... they don't want Firefighters riding in the ambulance now... 🙄









						Union wants firefighters out of ambulances pending deadly fire investigation
					

The day after a deadly ambulance fire in Kailua, the union representing firefighters said it wants its workers to stay out of Honolulu ambulances until an investigation is done and safety measures …




					www.khon2.com


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 26, 2022)

Guess they’ll have to add another EMT to each rig since FD won’t help provide pt support.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 26, 2022)

Well we really only ride in on certain calls where the Medic needs an extra set of hands, usually things like CPR/BVM needed, major trauma, stuff like that, so we're not riding in most calls as is


----------



## Tigger (Aug 26, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Seems like our Union is over reacting... they don't want Firefighters riding in the ambulance now... 🙄
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The International should censure them, especially since Hawaii EMS is unionized labor. That’s awful, way to show support. 

Of course nothing will happen.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 27, 2022)

Well Fire Chief had us pull our O2 bags out of the cab and put them in a side compartment, but so far has said we're not changing our stance on helping out EMS (i.e. still riding in to help out on serious/critical patients).

In the meantime:









						Paramedic Jeff’s Fearless Fight, organized by KEA SMITH
					

Aloha, My name is Kea Smith, a Paramedic with the City and County of Honolulu EMS and I hum… KEA SMITH needs your support for Paramedic Jeff’s Fearless Fight



					www.gofundme.com


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 28, 2022)

Where is this O2 tanks blowing up garbage coming from? Next thing it’ll be IV bags getting hit by bullets causing major wounds due to water blast effect…


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 29, 2022)

In lighter topic, saw this Heart comic from The Awkward Yeti I thought you all would enjoy:


----------



## Seirende (Sep 2, 2022)

My nerdy teenage interest in survival and rescue skills paid off today while horsing around with the niblings when I randomly hoisted my nephew in a firefighter's carry and he decided it was the greatest thing since sliced bread and begged to be carried across the yard over and over. 😆

Bonus of it being a technique that's excellent for minimizing strain while carrying someone over a distance, so Aunt Seirende's back didn't complain one bit.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 8, 2022)

> LifeSave Kupono which operates three planes statewide announced that it is shutting down. The parent company Air Methods cites inflation, under reimbursement from Medicare, and the No Surprise Act, which limits what companies can charge, has the reasons.











						Air ambulance company shuts down
					

An air ambulance company that transports patients from the neighboring islands to Oahu has shut down. That still leaves one company left to provide that service. But health officials are concerned …




					www.khon2.com


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 11, 2022)

Didn't have a medical emergency, but did have a Urgency... (Urgent Care, I went to Urgent Care this afternoon... the pun sounded better in my head 🤪) 
(Long story short, without going into too much detail, basically hadn't had a solid bowel movement in about a week, plenty of liquid ones... and of course as soon as they ask for a stool sample I no longer "had to go" until I was done and headed back home.. figures. 
Anyways, $20 Kaiser copayment, $10 for Rx, and in and out with labs in 3ish hours, certainly UCC was a much better option than ED would have been...


----------



## Aprz (Sep 13, 2022)

Tomorrow, I am flying to Denver for a "bariatric airway bootcamp" CE. I am under the impression they are gonna be using cadaver? Not 100% sure. A friend convinced me to go. I got a bunch of points from traveling so just paid everything with points.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 13, 2022)

Labs came back pretty much normal, still a little elevated protein as from earlier in the year, but not as high? so idk what the deal is with that, if it's connected or not, a bit of high white blood cell count, just above normal, which the PA said was expected if I had an infection of some kind, but other samples came back normal. SO I've got an ultra sound scheduled... in two weeks -_- though in the meantime a Rx for the BMs...

Ended up calling off sick from work today, hopefully will be ok next shift, don't really wanna be off sick for two weeks before they get the US to figure out things more over this, not like I have COVID ugh

But in the mean time, just in case its gallbladder related, the PA (I keep wanting to say "the Doc" in my head lol) said to avoid fatty foods and dairy. So of course I'm craving a cheeseburger and milkshake for dinner right now ugh. 🤪🤪


----------



## Seirende (Sep 13, 2022)

With mum being an EMT back in the day and also her not being one to get rid of potentially useful items, we've always had an old stethoscope here, a ring cutter there, et cetera laying about the house.

Trauma shears in the kitchen utensil basket is a new one by me, though.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 13, 2022)

I don't even bother buying stethoscopes anymore. I just look for the newest EMR or EMT and ask to borrow theirs. :]


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 13, 2022)

AMR closing its Los Angeles County non-emergency operations
					

The company said it will try to transfer employees to its emergency division




					www.ems1.com


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 13, 2022)

Bagpipes are hard....  Like rub your belly and pat your head hard... While riding a unicycle.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 16, 2022)

Just caught wind by a good friend of mine, my old company is looking to start a paramedic intercept pilot program. Maybe I should have stayed PT…haha oh well.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 17, 2022)

So looks like they are blaming the oxygen tank. Apparently the Medic was able to answer some questions from the hospital bed, said O2 was being switched from the House Tank to the portable cylinder and when it was turned on he heard a "pop" and that's when the fire started, apparently.









						Ambulance fire likely caused by oxygen tank, regulator
					

First responders leaders gathered at Honolulu Hale to provide an update on the investigation of the heartbreaking ambulance fire that left one patient dead and a paramedic fighting for his life.




					www.khon2.com
				




Word is our Department (Fire side, idk about EMS Dept) is buying new brass regulators for every unit and those should be in service soon.


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 17, 2022)

#oxygenlivesmatter.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 18, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> So looks like they are blaming the oxygen tank. Apparently the Medic was able to answer some questions from the hospital bed, said O2 was being switched from the House Tank to the portable cylinder and when it was turned on he heard a "pop" and that's when the fire started, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have there been any take-aways or suggestions on how to avoid a similar situation in the future?  

I feel like what happened in the back of the rig happens countless times in each ambulance across the world.


----------



## RescueRicky (Sep 19, 2022)

M3dicalR3dn3ck said:


> I think just 18 but you're on transfers indefinitely


I'm in the EMSA academy now lmao


----------



## Tigger (Sep 19, 2022)

One hour online turnaround time to renew my Colorado Medic card. This is how it should be.


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 19, 2022)

Tigger said:


> One hour online turnaround time to renew my Colorado Medic card. This is how it should be.


I’m moving to CO!


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Sep 20, 2022)

RescueRicky said:


> I'm in the EMSA academy now lmao


Ok so you're gonna be clogging up my ambulance bays when I'm trying to pick up a patient 😂😂😂


----------



## Tigger (Sep 21, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> I’m moving to CO!


As long as you got that NR card it’s easy as can be.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 22, 2022)

Colorado license is one of the cheaper licenses to get, lol. I think it was something silly like $1.60 or something like that "donated" to get it?


----------



## Tigger (Sep 22, 2022)

Aprz said:


> Colorado license is one of the cheaper licenses to get, lol. I think it was something silly like $1.60 or something like that "donated" to get it?


You don't pay anything for recerts and I can't remember what I paid to get certified initially. I think the money goes to an EMS specific mental health fund. 

Now I need to figure out if I'm eligible to be licensed or not, which is new this year.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 25, 2022)

One of the first times I've shot the event I used to get ammo given to me by the case load in college for. My score today definitely reflects a 6 year hiatus.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 25, 2022)

Tigger said:


> You don't pay anything for recerts and I can't remember what I paid to get certified initially. I think the money goes to an EMS specific mental health fund.
> 
> Now I need to figure out if I'm eligible to be licensed or not, which is new this year.


Pennsylvania is a free certification and no agency affiliation required.


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 25, 2022)

My county in CA: Ca state fee: $100. County fee: $37 plus you pay for another stupid LiveScan. So…generally, you’re out around $200 or so.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 25, 2022)

NomadicMedic said:


> Pennsylvania is a free certification and no agency affiliation required.


Everything I have found for Pennsylvania has required an agency affiliation "For all out of state applicants for EMS Certification By Endorsement are required to submit *Proof of Affiliation* with a PA licensed EMS agency from current state of certification. Incomplete applications will not be evaluated or processed. Applications without proof of affiliation will have 120 days from the application date to provide documented proof of affiliation with a PA licensed EMS agency."


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 26, 2022)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Everything I have found for Pennsylvania has required an agency affiliation "For all out of state applicants for EMS Certification By Endorsement are required to submit *Proof of Affiliation* with a PA licensed EMS agency from current state of certification. Incomplete applications will not be evaluated or processed. Applications without proof of affiliation will have 120 days from the application date to provide documented proof of affiliation with a PA licensed EMS agency."



There is no longer an agency affiliation required. See EMSIB 2019-08

(https://www.health.pa.gov/topics/Do... the Certification by Endorsement Process.pdf)


----------



## Tigger (Sep 26, 2022)

Never understood the need for agency affiliation. Neither Colorado nor Massachusetts (my old home) required it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 26, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Never understood the need for agency affiliation. Neither Colorado nor Massachusetts (my old home) required it.


It’s to prevent paper chasers from adding a state cert that they won’t ever use. Processing certification has gotten a lot easier, but used to be fairly labor intensive.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 29, 2022)

Hmm... things may be starting to get a little too spicy in Ukraine... they kicked Russias rear hard enough Putins nuclear Saber rattling is starting to go from idle threat to "he may actually decide to use some"

Might be some overseas contract recruiting popping up here in that case, just make sure you take some iodine tablets heh


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 29, 2022)

Just get under your desk, or go into the hallway, single file, and sit Indian style and put your head down.  At least that's what I remember from back in the day.

There's a reason "Old" is in the screen name.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 1, 2022)

Never actually thought I'd see this day, but the Mariners have made the post-season!!!  Since I'm pretty sure this is one of the signs of the apocalypse,  might as well go all in and see the M's beat the Dodgers in the World Series.

Go M's!!!!


----------



## Tigger (Oct 6, 2022)

Not sure how everyone feels about Kaiser personally (all you Californians), but Denver is now a Kaiser city and I honestly love it. If managed care is the way of the future, then I hope this is what it looks like. 

So nice to not have to call around for referrals and find specialists that take my insurance, they have a pharmacy in every building, and their scheduling is faster than anywhere I’ve ever been a patient. Sure it feels a little nameless but all the providers I’ve had have been great and really as a healthy dude in my thirties, why do I need my own personal doctor?


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 7, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Not sure how everyone feels about Kaiser personally (all you Californians), but Denver is now a Kaiser city and I honestly love it. If managed care is the way of the future, then I hope this is what it looks like.
> 
> So nice to not have to call around for referrals and find specialists that take my insurance, they have a pharmacy in every building, and their scheduling is faster than anywhere I’ve ever been a patient. Sure it feels a little nameless but all the providers I’ve had have been great and really as a healthy dude in my thirties, why do I need my own personal doctor?


Kaiser can be a really good thing or it can be a less than garbage thing... all depends upon what you need and whether the physician you're seeing is willing to open the floodgate for you. The mental health side of things can sometimes leave much to be desired. I've heard this from clinicians that work MH. That being said, once you get through the gatekeeper, Kaiser can very much provide amazingly good care and will even refer out of network if necessary. I've seen that first-hand. I do like the fact that most of their medical campuses are pretty much one-stop-shops. You get your appointment, you get your pharmacy stuff, maybe hearing aids, and so on, all from pretty much one place. Where I currently work, we do sometimes get patients that are previous Kaiser patients and they often ask where our outpatient pharmacy is... we don't have one. All the outpatient pharmacies are literally out in the community. I do (as a previous Kaiser member myself) miss being able to walk in to their 24 hour pharmacy and pick up a prescription that I forgot that I had when I'd had a late-night OOPS! moment...


----------



## Seirende (Oct 7, 2022)

Hanging out with the family, casually mentioned one of my favorite fun little factlets, of the human brain requiring oxygen and glucose 100% of the time to survive. Long story short, I have left the room for my own sanity while two of my siblings are vigorously trying to convince my mom that her brain absolutely cannot run on SOLELY ketones.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 7, 2022)

Transported a patient a few years back who was desperately in need of surgical repair and had been waiting at the referring ED for Kaiser’s approval to a non-Kaiser tertiary center for an unnecessary amount of time.

It was (or seemed) great when I lived within a stones throw from a handful full of Kaiser hospitals and buildings years ago, but that call alone showed its ugly HMO bureaucracy to me. Not to mention other issues that I have heard from others still with Kaiser.

That was the day Kaiser was forever dead to me. I will gladly pay PPO premiums.

Anyhow, just my $0.02 on Kaiser.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 7, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> might as well go all in and see the M's get smashed by the Dodgers in the World Series.


Fixed it for reality’s sake. Even pre-apocalypse. Maybe post-apocalypse. In a zombie World Series. Maybe. But probably not. But maybe…


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 7, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> Fixed it for reality’s sake. Even pre-apocalypse. Maybe post-apocalypse. In a zombie World Series. Maybe. But probably not. But maybe…


Reality went out the window when the M's made the playoffs.  Was wondering how long it'd take you to respond.   Rofl


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Oct 7, 2022)

I may have sacrificed a girlfriend to the EMS gods by picking up a shift tomorrow as well, but she wanted a working man so the way I see it is she can get the heck over it or get the heck out


----------



## Aprz (Oct 7, 2022)

M3dicalR3dn3ck said:


> I may have sacrificed a girlfriend to the EMS gods by picking up a shift tomorrow as well, but she wanted a working man so the way I see it is she can get the heck over it or get the heck out


This job will sacrifice you in a heart beat for a cold half eaten hotpocket on the ground. Don't sacrifice your life for this job. Girlfriend > work everytime, especially if you work in EMS.


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Oct 8, 2022)

Aprz said:


> This job will sacrifice you in a heart beat for a cold half eaten hotpocket on the ground. Don't sacrifice your life for this job. Girlfriend > work everytime, especially if you work in EMS.


We got it worked out 😊 she wasn't mad that I took the shift, just mad that I didn't consult her before saying yes. Turns out she would have let me take it anyways because she knows how much I love running on a 911 truck, she just wanted me to discuss it with her


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 8, 2022)

We did our Medical Refresher yesterday. Instead of two big 16 hour classes each year, we're splitting up into 4 hour classes spread throughout the recert period. Anyways we focused on chest injuries, i.e. hyphen vent seal, needle decompression (which we actually have the needles issued, but we're ONLY allowed to use if we get Online Medical Direction... which as a BLS Department is something we really don't do, we'd have to radio Dispatch and have them contact our Medical Director...)

And some guys were joking we're becoming an ALS Dept ... because they (officially) introduced Narcan. We're gonna carry 2x 4mg nasal sprays, with protocols predicted to allow up to all 8mg if needed (said protocols haven't actually been published yet). Apparently some of the old timers have already expressed reservations against even that as being "we don't do medicine, that EMS job!" lol (And no, we're not ina ny danger of going ALS, since last year they were talking about getting us Glucometers and then that was shot down as "outside our scope of practice" (even though its kind of not.. but I guess the Union made an issue out of it or something? idk)

Oh and because I know we all love PD's reaction to any potential Fent exposure, I leave you this news article where PD called in one of our HazMat units after finding suspected Fentanyl powder during investigation of someone found deceased at their home (to be somewhat fair, HM did determine the powder was indeed Fent, and no cops had any adverse reactions, psychosomatic or other lol)









						HAZMAT unit called to assist in Kaimuki death investigation after fentanyl is suspected
					

Sources told HNN a powdery substance was found as officers were investigating the death of a 28-year-old man.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 8, 2022)

M3dicalR3dn3ck said:


> I may have sacrificed a girlfriend to the EMS gods by picking up a shift tomorrow as well, but she wanted a working man so the way I see it is she can get the heck over it or get the heck out


Eh no job is good enough to me to warrant being more important than my home life. My job is a way to put the roof over my head. Especially not with how EMS is paid.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 9, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> We did our Medical Refresher yesterday. Instead of two big 16 hour classes each year, we're splitting up into 4 hour classes spread throughout the recert period. Anyways we focused on chest injuries, i.e. hyphen vent seal, needle decompression (which we actually have the needles issued, but we're ONLY allowed to use if we get Online Medical Direction... which as a BLS Department is something we really don't do, we'd have to radio Dispatch and have them contact our Medical Director...)


Lol they won't do "medicine" but BLS can do needle decompression? First I've ever heard of a BLS (non military) agency doing that.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Lol they won't do "medicine" but BLS can do needle decompression? First I've ever heard of a BLS (non military) agency doing that.


It's only a few of the old timers, 20+ year guys essentially complaining. Definitive minority.

But the Needle D is not normal protocol. It's supposed to be used only in a mass casualty incident, specifically an active threat (active shooter, terrorist attack/bombing, etc). And as a Dept we MUST call our Medical Director for OLMC to get permission to do it in the first place (and since as BLS we don't have anything else even come close to requiring OLMC, we don't have any expedient method to do so, so it's pretty much only going to happen in such an MCI where our EMS Medics aren't enough to go around for the number of patients)

Routine trauma call? Not in our scope for that, we have tourniquets and hyphen seals and hemostatic gauze (and soon Narcan) lol plus all the regular BLS gauze and 4x4s you'd expect 

Not even King Airways or any other blind insert supraglottic, just OPA and NPA for us with NC, NRB, or BVM. Not a mention of CPAP...

But yeah, the oddball, wild card Needle D for those rare 1 in a million calls (knocking on wood...)


----------



## Seirende (Oct 11, 2022)

I am finally getting my hot little hands on some ketamine.

Just as soon as it comes in the mail.


----------



## E tank (Oct 11, 2022)

Seirende said:


> I am finally getting my hot little hands on some ketamine.
> 
> Just as soon as it comes in the mail.


As late as the 1990's that stuff wasn't even locked up. Just sat out on shelves and carts with the versed.


----------



## Seirende (Oct 11, 2022)

E tank said:


> As late as the 1990's that stuff wasn't even locked up. Just sat out on shelves and carts with the versed.


I've been mystified as to why it's been so incredibly difficult to access for so long. Both chronic pain and depression patients report significant relief with ketamine treatment... if you can afford it and find a clinic near you. I mean, I know why it's not seen movement by the pharmaceutical companies... why produce an old medication and sell it for cheap, when you can alter the molecule slightly and have a shiny "new" medicine that you can sell for large sums? (esketamine, for those not following). 

But apparently finally some folks have put their heads together and figured out how to make ketamine treatment somewhat affordable and less limited by location. Bless those folks, they're fighting the good fight for us poor depressed people 😆


----------



## Seirende (Oct 12, 2022)

E tank said:


> As late as the 1990's that stuff wasn't even locked up. Just sat out on shelves and carts with the versed.


I was born in the 1990s and then they locked up the ketamine. Coincidence? 🤔


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 12, 2022)

One of those humorous style "How to use an AED" YouTube videos... but I lol'd at this comment:

"As a carpenter, I just had my first aid class. My teacher said it was either a plumbing problem (no shocked advised) or an electrical problem (shock advised). I will definitely show this video to him so he can use it in his first aid classes."


----------



## Seirende (Oct 12, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> One of those humorous style "How to use an AED" YouTube videos... but I lol'd at this comment:
> 
> "As a carpenter, I just had my first aid class. My teacher said it was either a plumbing problem (no shocked advised) or an electrical problem (shock advised). I will definitely show this video to him so he can use it in his first aid classes."



My sister went from volunteer EMT to professional welder, so I'll have to get her feedback on this 🤣


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 16, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> Never actually thought I'd see this day, but the Mariners have made the post-season!!!  Since I'm pretty sure this is one of the signs of the apocalypse,  might as well go all in and see the M's beat the Dodgers in the World Series.
> 
> Go M's!!!!


The M's being knocked out of the post season feels like the Improbability Drive from the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy has restored normality.

Oh well, there's always next year for the M's to beat the Dodgers in the World Series.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 16, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> The M's being knocked out of the post season feels like the Improbability Drive from the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy has restored normality.
> 
> Oh well, there's always next year for the M's to beat the Dodgers in the World Series.


There’s ALWAYS next year. Kind of rooting for the Pads to at least make it to the WS. And by no means am I a Machado fan.


----------



## Seirende (Oct 18, 2022)

Huh. I guess my Vitamin D tested at 19 ng/mL from yesterday's blood draw. Maybe that's part of why I've been feeling severely unwell as of late. The low serum iron level that appears to be causing mild anemia at this point might also have something to do with it. 😂

I feel like someone who has a car where the engine has been acting up in increasingly concerning ways, then finally someone checks the oil and that's the problem. 😅


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Oct 23, 2022)

Sooooo I wrote a country song about EMS, and it may or may not but mostly may be copyright infringement. Would anyone like to read the lyrics I stole and altere—err I mean wrote?


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 25, 2022)

1st patient today, couldn't get a BP 2 tries, went for the palpation, and the pulse disappeared above 60mmHg, like "Ah, that's why"
Next patient had 220/90... 

Like just need the two to get together and average their pressures and they'd prob be fine lol


----------



## Seirende (Oct 26, 2022)

It is the one week anniversary of taking my first vitamin D2 (ergocalciferol) megadose since discovering that my vitamin D levels were severely low, and I feel like the clock on my health has been turned back three years.


----------



## Seirende (Oct 26, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> 1st patient today, couldn't get a BP 2 tries, went for the palpation, and the pulse disappeared above 60mmHg, like "Ah, that's why"
> Next patient had 220/90...
> 
> Like just need the two to get together and average their pressures and they'd prob be fine lol



How did the hypotensive patient make out?


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 26, 2022)

Seirende said:


> How did the hypotensive patient make out?


Unknown. That's how it is for us, once we give them to EMS and they clear us, we rarely if ever get any sort of patient feedback.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 29, 2022)

One of the more interesting bits of life is that I kind of didn't remember just how slippery neonates are... 

Had a surprise delivery this morning while I was doing triage. 

And no, I didn't drop the baby.


----------



## E tank (Oct 29, 2022)

Akulahawk said:


> One of the more interesting bits of life is that I kind of didn't remember just how slippery neonates are...
> 
> Had a surprise delivery this morning while I was doing triage.
> 
> And no, I didn't drop the baby.


OK if you did...that's what that bungee thingee is for that they come with......


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 4, 2022)

That slightly awkward moment when we ckear a call, and are headed back to station when one of the SUV Rapid Response Vehicles from a neighboring station is pulling up behind us lights and sirens. Pull over, see that it's them (cuz it was dark, couldn't see who it was from behind), check the MDT and realize there's a Medical call in our area! Follow them to the scene intending to take it, but they walked in anyway. Like ok, guess we'll stay available lol


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 7, 2022)

"Do you have any past medical history?"
"No"
And then:


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 14, 2022)

Hmm... interesting. We were on a psych/SI call with PD. They called in over their radio the "1010" was on scene when EMS arrived, that being their 10 code for ambulance. The one cop laughed and told us they had them as a 10 code, but not one for us (Fire) or even warrants apparently lol


----------



## Rano Pano (Nov 16, 2022)

I’ve been on leave from the field, and my mental/physical health has drastically improved. It took me about two weeks to start to decompress, and now I’m in one of the best places mentally I’ve been in a long time. 

I enjoy being a paramedic - it’s never been what defined me - but I think this might be the nail in the coffin I’ve given enough to EMS.


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 16, 2022)

Rano Pano said:


> I’ve been on leave from the field, and my mental/physical health has drastically improved. It took me about two weeks to start to decompress, and now I’m in one of the best places mentally I’ve been in a long time.
> 
> I enjoy being a paramedic - it’s never been what defined me - but I think this might be the nail in the coffin I’ve given enough to EMS.


At some point it’s always time to leave the field. If you have the ability and seen such an improvement, maybe now is the time for you. Good luck either way.


----------



## RescueRicky (Nov 19, 2022)

M3dicalR3dn3ck said:


> I'm working for Mercy Regional, the hourly pay kinda sucks but the bonuses make up for it if both you and your partner are go getters


I may switch over maybe at least PRN. How is it there?


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Nov 21, 2022)

RescueRicky said:


> I may switch over maybe at least PRN. How is it there?


It's great at first but eventually you'll stop bonusing regularly even if you try hard and work hard. If you're a paramedic you can possibly get straight in a 911 truck, but as a Basic you're gonna be stranded on day trucks indefinitely because moving to 911 is based on seniority. Day trucks really suck, especially if you're stupid enough to say yes when offered 5 or 6 12s. If you get off the right foot the big boss will think you're awesome. But the pay sucks which forcibly encourages you to pick up too much overtime. PRN you gotta pick up like 1 or 2 shifts a month so if you come on PRN you don't feel the suck as bad. Dispatch for the most part is a bunch of imbeciles. Anger them and you're guaranteed a late call and won't bonus. It's very quickly stopped being worth it.


----------



## IsraelEMS (Nov 24, 2022)

My 4 year old just told me she thinks I drive around on my ambulance and give out kisses and bandaids all day.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 24, 2022)

You too!


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 24, 2022)

IsraelEMS said:


> My 4 year old just told me she thinks I drive around on my ambulance and give out kisses and bandaids all day.


Shhhhhh. She found out the secret!


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Nov 25, 2022)

I flew my first patient out today


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 26, 2022)

M3dicalR3dn3ck said:


> I flew my first patient out today


And boy, are your arms tired.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 26, 2022)

NomadicMedic said:


> And boy, are your arms tired.


I heard that rimshot two time zones away.


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Nov 27, 2022)

In all seriousness it was exciting


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 27, 2022)

M3dicalR3dn3ck said:


> In all seriousness it was exciting


If your areas program/s don’t shut down for their scenes, please get in the habit of closing the doors until the med crews arrives at bedside.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 28, 2022)

I keep trying to use vacation. I keep getting denied. I always find new ways to get denied.


----------



## IsraelEMS (Nov 28, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> If your areas program/s don’t shut down for their scenes, please get in the habit of closing the doors until the med crews arrives at bedside.


What does that mean? (I have never had to call in a helecopter)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2022)

Aprz said:


> I keep trying to use vacation. I keep getting denied. I always find new ways to get denied.



Is it strange that I've NEVER had a vacation request denied? If someone *did* deny my vacation, I'd probably quit. Even when I was a street medic, it was simply a, "Hi, I'll be away on vacation from January 14th through the 23rd."

Of course, I always made those announcements months in advance and added them to the "vacation calendar" as soon as I had an idea that I was going... but unless you're blatantly breaking an agency policy, I'd just go. There are so many medic positions across the country; you can walk out of one and pick up another with zero difficulties. 

When I book a vacation trip with my family, those costs are non-refundable. And I don't request vacation; I state when I will not be in the office, and HR marks the payroll accordingly.

Part of my compensation package includes a copious amount of PTO. I use every moment of it.

If they fire you (or threaten to fire you) over the use of your PTO, it's a lousy place to work anyway.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 28, 2022)

Aprz said:


> I keep trying to use vacation. I keep getting denied. I always find new ways to get denied.


What justification is your AM using to decline your request?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 28, 2022)

IsraelEMS said:


> What does that mean? (I have never had to call in a helecopter)


Staying hot refers to the helicopter being left running and the blades still spinning. 

Some crews will open up the ambulance doors and even start bringing the patient out to meet the helicopter as soon as we land. Please don’t do that. Leave the ambulance doors shut and leave the patient inside. We will come to you. It’s much easier to assess and do any initial treatments inside the back of the ambulance.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 28, 2022)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Staying hot refers to the helicopter being left running and the blades still spinning.
> 
> Some crews will open up the ambulance doors and even start bringing the patient out to meet the helicopter as soon as we land. Please don’t do that. Leave the ambulance doors shut and leave the patient inside. We will come to you. It’s much easier to assess and do any initial treatments inside the back of the ambulance.



Also approach from the uphill side.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 28, 2022)

NomadicMedic said:


> Is it strange that I've NEVER had a vacation request denied? If someone *did* deny my vacation, I'd probably quit. Even when I was a street medic, it was simply a, "Hi, I'll be away on vacation from January 14th through the 23rd."
> 
> Of course, I always made those announcements months in advance and added them to the "vacation calendar" as soon as I had an idea that I was going... but unless you're blatantly breaking an agency policy, I'd just go. There are so many medic positions across the country; you can walk out of one and pick up another with zero difficulties.
> 
> ...


To quote Ricky from Breadstick Ricky and the Bossman, "It's a notice of absence,  not a request."


----------



## Aprz (Nov 28, 2022)

NomadicMedic said:


> Is it strange that I've NEVER had a vacation request denied? If someone *did* deny my vacation, I'd probably quit. Even when I was a street medic, it was simply a, "Hi, I'll be away on vacation from January 14th through the 23rd."
> 
> Of course, I always made those announcements months in advance and added them to the "vacation calendar" as soon as I had an idea that I was going... but unless you're blatantly breaking an agency policy, I'd just go. There are so many medic positions across the country; you can walk out of one and pick up another with zero difficulties.
> 
> ...





DesertMedic66 said:


> What justification is your AM using to decline your request?



My manager told me I needed to ask >60 days in advance. I only asked 35 days in advance. I don't know the rules enough to challenge him. I am annoyed, but a month should be enough time for me to find coverage. If I don't find coverage, I am the type of person to show up even if I don't want to.

I don't feel like I have any good options job wise. I could talk about it all day. I am really screwed job wise.

- When I left the ambulance, I was a top step paramedic that got paid an additional $1/hour for being a field training officer. You got that $1/hour even if you didn't have a trainee. My pay was $102k annually and it would be $105k today if I was still with the company. Since I left, they will only match me up to step 3, which would be about $81k annually. I would have no seniority for shift bids so I'd work the worst areas and worst hours. It's also super busy.
- When I got hired onto flight, I was offered $78k annually working twice a week. Our schedule was different from everyone else. I ALWAYS worked Friday and Sunday, which resulted in slightly more hours and higher pay.
- Since I worked in California, I got paid overtime after 8 hours and double time after 12 hours. This would reset at midnight. Compared to someone working outside of California with the same pay rate, this is about a $15k annual pay difference.
- They closed my base and I was pretty much put into a position where I could only do travel. The closest base to me is 2 hours, but it is full staffed. My base that closed was 3 hours away.
- When they switched me to travel, I didn't know it immediately, but I lost my daily overtime and double time. My pay went from $78k annually to $63k annually. They were unwilling to renegotiate my pay because I'd be getting a $20k "bonus". I get $4k 3 months in, $4k 6 months in, $4k 1 year in, and $8k 1.5 years in. If I leave early, I am suppose to give this money back, but supposedly they haven't been going after this money. I think with my luck, they'd probably make an example of me.
- They realized they weren't paying market pay. They made a big deal about increasing everyone pay a lot around the same time they were doing this performance review/cost of living adjustment as well. You get up to a 3% increase, but it's based on your performance review. So they were going to increase everyone hourly pay to a competitive rate plus give up to 3% pay increase based on performance. I got a 7 cent raise. When I confronted them on it, they said that travelers already got paid market rate, but not regular flight paramedics so they brought them up to the level that travel paramedics make. I told them I was a regular flight paramedic forced into travel and my pay decreased going to travel! We went back and forth a couple of times, but they were unwilling to renegotiate my pay. The people that didn't screwed like me, that got to stay in California, they got huge pay increases. Then I asked about my 3% performance review thing. What happened to it? We didn't have a base lead at my base so they gave all these tasks to the travelers like me. They also asked for volunteers to do some extra things, and well, I volunteered thinking it would help with my performance review. I really wanted that 3%. They said travelers don't get it. This is the second time I've missed out on that 3% cost of living adjustment performance review thing. For the most part, my pay has only gone down with time at this company...
- At my current base, the new flight paramedic, no prior flight experience, gets paid $6/hour more than I do.
- I feel like I am blacklisted with the only other local flight company that's local to me. It doesn't sound like they have a travel position so I would have to move to get a flight job not with my company. I am unwilling to move.

I could keep trying for that flight company that I feel blacklisted at, but even if they did eventually offer me a job, would they be the same or better than my current company? I don't have a ton of confidence in them.
- After waiting a month to do a fly along with them, they canceled it the night before at 9 PM citing that they wanted to fly flight nurse candidates first. For months, I didn't hear back.
- I got my FP-C, reached out to their HR saying I wanted to update my applications, but they didn't reply back.
- I finally got hired at my current flight job and withdrew my apps. My current company closed the base I was at and I accepted the travel position. By then, Christmas morning... this flight company that I feel blacklisted at contacted me saying they wanted to interview me and asked if I was still interested. I said yes. They never schedule an interview with me. I reached out to them again saying I was still interested. The person who contacted me on Christmas morning didn't reply. I later got an automated message saying that a more qualified candidate was selected (I have flight experience in the area they were hiring in, got my FP-C and CCP-C plus a ton of other training and experience).

They have an open position in Merced, CA. I am accredited in Merced and have flight experience there. I can't bring myself to apply to them. First, I honestly don't believe they'll bother to interview me so it feels like a waste of my time to fill out an application there. I feel like I got a bad reputation I don't know about or maybe they can see I am not a good fit or something. Maybe they met me at the hospital and was like heeeeeck noooo. I dunno. If they were desperate (cause I am probably blacklisted so they'd have to be desperate to interview me) and end up interviewing me, which I don't think they would ever do, and offered me a job, their previous decisions like canceling my fly along at 9 PM after waiting a month and then offering me an interviewing Christmas morning, not interview me, and send me an automated message saying they found a more qualified candidate... Like... What is going to happen to me if I accept the job there? I don't have faith in them. I would feel less secure about my job than I already do. I also don't believe they'd be better than my current job. Nothing tells me they are better. They are just local to me and that's it.

So... move? Go back to my ground job for slightly higher pay, but terrible hours and area, and probably run my arse off running calls back to back? Before my previous ground job, the previous one before that, I was terminated for failing my field training time. My paramedic field training officer told me "Have fun being an EMT", but they ended up just terminating me instead. It left a very bitter taste in my mouth and I don't feel like I'd be happy going to them, if they would even bother to have me. What do I do? Even if they don't give me the days off that I want, is it worth it to lose my job over it? I feel pretty screwed job wise, lol.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 28, 2022)

Aprz said:


> My manager told me I needed to ask >60 days in advance.


That's just nuts. Our Battalion Chief hates it if we put in vacation MORE than 30 days in advance (though there's nothing specific in Dept rules/regs/policies to back that up, that's just his preference for approving leave for ....reasons?)

2 weeks is supposed to be our "minimum" lead time. Tho when I submitted my most recent leave paperwork it turned out my requested days were only like 11 or 12 days out (that's what I get for requesting December while still looking at the November calendar lol). But my Captain just sent an extra email to the BC about it, and it was actually approved same day (which is way faster than normal) so I'm not complaining lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 28, 2022)

Aprz said:


> My manager told me I needed to ask >60 days in advance. I only asked 35 days in advance. I don't know the rules enough to challenge him. I am annoyed, but a month should be enough time for me to find coverage. If I don't find coverage, I am the type of person to show up even if I don't want to.
> 
> I don't feel like I have any good options job wise. I could talk about it all day. I am really screwed job wise.
> 
> ...


The only thing I will say about all of this is the the MOM does require all vacation time to be put in 60 days or more in advance. Over 60 days and it is automatically approved unless it falls on a holiday. Under 60 days and it 100% depends on your area manager and the staffing for your area.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 28, 2022)

Aprz said:


> My manager told me I needed to ask >60 days in advance. I only asked 35 days in advance. I don't know the rules enough to challenge him. I am annoyed, but a month should be enough time for me to find coverage. If I don't find coverage, I am the type of person to show up even if I don't want to.
> 
> I don't feel like I have any good options job wise. I could talk about it all day. I am really screwed job wise.
> 
> ...


So what I glean from this long tale of woe is: your attitude is part of the problem. Everywhere you’ve worked you’ve had issues.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 29, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> So what I glean from this long tale of woe is: your attitude is part of the problem. Everywhere you’ve worked you’ve had issues.


The places I've mentioned is less than half of the places I've worked. I think it's just a big wall of text so maybe you got confused or misunderstood. I always like writing Harry Potter novel length posts, lol. I was complaining about my pay at my current company, but don't have a problem hanging out with my co-workers. I think my management likes me, but are throwing the book at me with trying to get time off. They also have little to no say about my pay since I am traveler. Then I complained about how there is a local flight company that I've been eyeballing, but that I don't trust them. They didn't come through for me when my first flight base closed and they seemed pretty sketchy even though they are a legitimate company. I was being sarcastic about my reputation. Then I talked about going back to my old ambulance job or one in the adjacent county. I was eyeballing the adjacent county when they were offering a $60k bonus. I failed field training at that one 7 years ago for being clinically weak. 7 years ago is a long time I feel like. I hated that place so much that I was already applying and interviewing at other jobs in the middle of it. I had no intentions of staying at that company 7 years ago. Considering I am a travel flight paramedic who has practiced with a significantly greater scope than those paramedics do, I have no doubt that I could get hired there if I really wanted to go back there... Like I said, I was eyeballing them when they had a $60k bonus, but the culture there was baaaad. Total cowboy medicine there at least 7 years ago. They'd do things like dopamine wide open, titrate to effect type of things. I am so used to doing drips that I probably could do the med math and mix the drip quicker than they could "open wide open, titrate to effect". For the record, they got rid of their dopamine drip and replaced it with push dose epi.... I think they did that because there paramedics couldn't do med math more so than push dose epi being a better choice in general. The next ambulance company I went to, I was happy there for 5+ years, but if I went back to them, I wouldn't be paid as high. Being a travel paramedic, California EMS no longer seems appealing to me either, but I don't want to move either, lol.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 29, 2022)

Paragraphs dude…paragraphs.


----------



## IsraelEMS (Nov 30, 2022)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Staying hot refers to the helicopter being left running and the blades still spinning.
> 
> Some crews will open up the ambulance doors and even start bringing the patient out to meet the helicopter as soon as we land. Please don’t do that. Leave the ambulance doors shut and leave the patient inside. We will come to you. It’s much easier to assess and do any initial treatments inside the back of the ambulance.


Thank you for the explination! 



CALEMT said:


> Also approach from the uphill side.


Interesting. Why?


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 30, 2022)

IsraelEMS said:


> Thank you for the explination!
> 
> 
> Interesting. Why?


Think he was being sarcastic. You would only approach from the downhill side or the 3 o’clock or 9 o’clock position


----------



## IsraelEMS (Nov 30, 2022)

I obviously know nothing about helecopters so please excuse me if these sound like stupid questions but a) if the helecopter is off what difference does uphill or down hill make? b)I though you needed a flat place to land so why would there be an uphill/downhill? 

Also, if you turn it off to come take the pt, how long does it take to turn it on again so you can leave?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 30, 2022)

IsraelEMS said:


> I obviously know nothing about helecopters so please excuse me if these sound like stupid questions but a) if the helecopter is off what difference does uphill or down hill make? b)I though you needed a flat place to land so why would there be an uphill/downhill?
> 
> Also, if you turn it off to come take the pt, how long does it take to turn it on again so you can leave?


If the helicopter is off it usually doesn’t matter where you approach it from. 

While yes the helicopter itself needs a flat place to land it doesn’t always mean the terrain around it is flat. Sometimes when we land we will actually be uneven. 

For starting up it all depends on the pilot and the specific aircraft. Some have two engines the need to be started while others only have one. For my twin engine we can usually be lifting in 3 minutes.


----------



## IsraelEMS (Nov 30, 2022)

Got it. Thank you. 

My only expreiance with a helecopter was taking a pt from the landing place to the hospital about 20 years ago. They landed and brought the pt to us. Now we have landing places right on the hospital grounds so that is no longer an issue. 

We will call in a helecopter for certain things but I usually work in the cities and not out near the dead sea and other than that it never really comes up in my region. South of me in the negev desert it is more comon but still doesn't happen a lot here. 

Do most helecopters take only 1 pt or can some take more?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 30, 2022)

IsraelEMS said:


> Got it. Thank you.
> 
> My only expreiance with a helecopter was taking a pt from the landing place to the hospital about 20 years ago. They landed and brought the pt to us. Now we have landing places right on the hospital grounds so that is no longer an issue.
> 
> ...


Most of the time it’s only a single patient especially if that patient is critical. However some are able to take more. For example where I am we have a regulation by the EMS agency that all helicopters must be able to carry 2 patients.


----------



## IsraelEMS (Nov 30, 2022)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Most of the time it’s only a single patient especially if that patient is critical. However some are able to take more. For example where I am we have a regulation by the EMS agency that all helicopters must be able to carry 2 patients.


That makes sense. I'm just thinking about things that we would call for, namely drowning (the dead sea is far from any hospital), trauma/enviornmental and MVA. While drowning and trauma are often (although not always) only 1 pt, a serious car accident can have several pts. I am going to have to ask how many pts our helecopters can carry.


----------



## Seirende (Nov 30, 2022)

Ketamine hypersalivation is definitely a thing. I kind of want to measure my saliva output after one of my daily doses.


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Nov 30, 2022)

On the topic of jobs (thanks for starting my brain and mouth up @Aprz 😂) I'm gonna be looking at new places to leave Mercy for. There's many wonderful places around here that do primarily 911 (or at least equal amounts 911/IFT), are hurting for warm bodies with a pulse and a patch, and pay a livable wage without needing call volume bonuses or excessive overtime. Oh and 96 hours a week is easier in two 48 hour shifts than 4/12s and a 48. Oh yeah and reliable equipment is always good


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 30, 2022)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Most of the time it’s only a single patient especially if that patient is critical. However some are able to take more. For example where I am we have a regulation by the EMS agency that all helicopters must be able to carry 2 patients.



Thats a piece of info that I did not know. Unfortunately, I don't get to work much with you guys. Does Reach also have that mandate?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 1, 2022)

CALEMT said:


> Thats a piece of info that I did not know. Unfortunately, I don't get to work much with you guys. Does Reach also have that mandate?


Any Air Ambulance provider in Riverside county have the same regulation. Policy 5201. 

It only applies to the bases in Riverside county. So those resources coming from other counties or other states do not have to follow that policy.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 3, 2022)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Any Air Ambulance provider in Riverside county have the same regulation. Policy 5201.
> 
> It only applies to the bases in Riverside county. So those resources coming from other counties or other states do not have to follow that policy.


I say they should mandate a Chinook.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 3, 2022)

PotatoMedic said:


> I say they should mandate a Chinook.


What’s interesting is there are several companies out there who are building tiltrotors and are targeting them for civilian HEMS.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 3, 2022)

DesertMedic66 said:


> What’s interesting is there are several companies out there who are building tiltrotors and are targeting them for civilian HEMS.


For certain locations/missions, they can be ideal. Most urban areas? No. Rural? Absolutely. The one thing I worry about with them is weight. Helipads/heliports do often have weight restrictions... hopefully the upcoming tiltrotors aren't too heavy.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 4, 2022)

How sad. Was with the family at Disneyland yesterday, and apparently during the fireworks, someone jumped off the parking structure 😔

We were wondering why all the trams were not running (but were staying in the Grand Califinian hotel, my folks had use-or-lose Disney Vacation Club points) and then saw the story later on the news...


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 4, 2022)

Hope it didn’t harsh your fun too much.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 4, 2022)

Apparently it didn't happen until around 9, and we didn't know anything till we were walking out and saw they had the trams going from the park to the parking garage were all shut down, and we were curious as to why. Then we saw the story on the 11pm news, tho I guess one if my friends who was also at the park saw the tent they used to cover the poor guy.


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 4, 2022)

Musta run out of Mickey Dollars…


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 5, 2022)

Well got about 5 semesters to go until I can drop a PA school app. Fortunately the county job is pretty great for doing classwork and the city job, while admittedly paying me much better to play occasionally, still reminds me why I left.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 5, 2022)

About to start my M.Ed capstone. What a long, strange trip it's been.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 5, 2022)

Booked a trip to Big Island to (hopefully) see some of the lava views


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 5, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Booked a trip to Big Island to (hopefully) see some of the lava views


Just wait…Pete is mad. She’ll be visiting other islands soon…


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 5, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> Just wait…Pete is mad. She’ll be visiting other islands soon…


Especially if you keep calling her Pete.

Rofl


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 5, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> Especially if you keep calling her Pete.
> 
> Rofl


Gosh Darn spell check!

Pele, Pele, PELE! Goddess and Mother.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 6, 2022)

Def planning on taking only pictures, no lava rocks. Leave those with Pele.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 6, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> Def planning on taking only pictures, no lava rocks. Leave those with Pele.


Don't you mean Pete? 🙃


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 6, 2022)

PotatoMedic said:


> Don't you mean Pete? 🙃


Oh for Pete’s Sake!


----------



## Seirende (Dec 7, 2022)

I am over at my brother's and his family house a lot. Today I let my SIL know I was dropping by, and just came in when I got there, but since I wasn't sure if she'd told my brother, I came in playing my favorite metal band on my phone so he would hear that and know it was just me 😂


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 8, 2022)

Pele's beauty


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 8, 2022)

Better than Pete's any day.


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 8, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> Better than Pete's any day.


Peets is better than Starbucks!


----------



## IsraelEMS (Dec 9, 2022)

Are there any differences between a lava burn and other burn? Is that something you ever treat in Hawaii or does it not really happen?


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 9, 2022)

Yeah it's not really a thing lol. Only Big Island has any active volcanoes here. So we're more likely to deal with hikers who didn't drink enough water than lava burns haha.


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 9, 2022)

Think treating white phosphorus.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 10, 2022)

Hi.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 10, 2022)

Chimpie said:


> Hi.


We have narcan for that


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Dec 10, 2022)

Should I build a boat from scratch or buy a new or used one and modify its layout?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 10, 2022)

M3dicalR3dn3ck said:


> Should I build a boat from scratch or buy a new or used one and modify its layout?


You going full Leroy Jethro Gibbs on us?


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 10, 2022)

Well it took till 2nd Overtime, but Army did it! We Beat Navy!


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Dec 10, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> You going full Leroy Jethro Gibbs on us?


Absolutely 😎 seriously though in the long run it's more cost efficient, but up front it's more expensive. But I wanna build a 16 or 17 foot jon boat that's optimized for both fishing and duck hunting. Plus there's something to be said about a handcrafted wooden boat


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 15, 2022)

Haha wow. So I'm doing Background Extra again today, as a Firefighter again... but apparently I'm the only real FF they have today. One of the four guys came in has a full beard, and the production debated having him shave/change to be a cop/ and finally just said Eff it and letting him stay as is 

Meanwhile my Haix boots aren't good enough and they want me to wear old school rubber Turnout boots....


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 15, 2022)

M3dicalR3dn3ck said:


> Absolutely 😎 seriously though in the long run it's more cost efficient, but up front it's more expensive. But I wanna build a 16 or 17 foot jon boat that's optimized for both fishing and duck hunting. Plus there's something to be said about a handcrafted wooden boat


Just build a giant coffin. With a motor and a skeg. You can fish with it, hunt ducks with it, and when you're dead, you can be buried in it...


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 15, 2022)

Glad to be home after Jury Duty. Won't have to do _that_ for at least another 18 months. All I had to do this go-round was show up at the Courthouse, wait to be called to a courtroom, watch a movie while waiting for said courtroom need. No need for additional jurors today, so I got to go home.


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 15, 2022)

I started watching "The Expanse" on Amazon Prime and I have no idea how I haven't seen this show before. I love it. I binge watched Season 1 the other day and I'm looking forward to a day off where I can get through more of it.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 22, 2022)

So far today's theme seems to be people who had their medical emergencies yesterday, but waited until today to call 911 because they wanted wait to see if they got better (but didn't)


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 22, 2022)

Ok, the opposite, this time they went to Urgent Care (where we're totally useful lol).

So I might have to rephrase to Sam's Club being our curse. First call came in just as we were about to drive out to Sam's, then the next just as we arrived, and now we had out full cart (all the way in the back of course),  so we'll see if we catch another trying to finish checking out 🤣


----------



## IsraelEMS (Dec 27, 2022)

How is it the firefighters can fit themselves in the tiniest holes? While I am sure that smaller firefighters exist, most of ours ar the biggest people in the country. Had a call a few weeks ago that a kid got stuck in a tomb and the fire dept had to come to help extract him. The chief of the fire rescue crew that came was well over 2.2 meters tall. He maganged to get himself into the smallest hole to reach the kid, it was really impressive (although I was secretly hoping they would blow a hole in the side with that really cool thing they have that explodes doors open).


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 28, 2022)

Didn’t realize until I called the NREMT yesterday that the con-ed requirement changes are permanent, so now it can be live or distributive for all CE required.

I was under the impression it was merely a temporary Covid thing. Awesome. Finally, they made it way more convenient.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 28, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> Didn’t realize until I called the NREMT yesterday that the con-ed requirement changes are permanent, so now it can be live or distributive for all CE required.
> 
> I was under the impression it was merely a temporary Covid thing. Awesome. Finally, they made it way more convenient.


I believe that they do a great job with validated testing, but their communication to the end-user sucks


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 28, 2022)

They did send out an email from them back in October of this year with that information.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 28, 2022)

DesertMedic66 said:


> They did send out an email from them back in October of this year with that information.


Truthfully I’ve procrastinated quite a bit this recert cycle. That and all of the AMC training the last six months. 

Side note, stoked about the Ascent rollout.


----------



## ghost02 (Dec 29, 2022)

How is ascent compared to IA and Flightbridge? I’m hoping it’s a middle ground between IA meds questionable medicine and flightbridges “in the weeds” for newer providers. @VentMonkey


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 29, 2022)

ghost02 said:


> How is ascent compared to IA and Flightbridge? I’m hoping it’s a middle ground between IA meds questionable medicine and flightbridges “in the weeds” for newer providers. @VentMonkey


TBD. It’s supposed to roll out at the beginning of 2023 is my understanding. They mentioned a paramedic refresher also being in the works, so all good and promising things.

I know when me and the others from our base went they were in between filming the courses for it.

I’d imagine comparable to IA Med and FBE since they’ve all been cut from the same cloth so to speak. Mostly I’m excited about the out of pocket costs (see, none).


----------



## Aprz (Dec 29, 2022)

I thought it was already live. www.airmethods.com/ascend/

I don't know how employees access it, but it does have a free trial. I decided to sign up for that and give it a try.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 29, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> TBD. It’s supposed to roll out at the beginning of 2023 is my understanding. They mentioned a paramedic refresher also being in the works, so all good and promising things.
> 
> I know when me and the others from our base went they were in between filming the courses for it.
> 
> I’d imagine comparable to IA Med and FBE since they’ve all been cut from the same cloth so to speak. Mostly I’m excited about the out of pocket costs (see, none).





Aprz said:


> I thought it was already live. www.airmethods.com/ascend/
> 
> I don't know how employees access it, but it does have a free trial. I decided to sign up for that and give it a try.


It is live already. New employees who are in the training process have access to it. For those employees who are no longer in training, it will be utilized as the review course/CEs for FP-C/CFRN.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 30, 2022)

Got through my last ER clinical for the first semester of Paramedic School yesterday. Finally get to enjoy a tiny break from the chaos.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 31, 2022)

Here's to hoping 2023 doesn't look over at the previous 3 years and say, "Hold my my beer."


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 31, 2022)

Just bought the last parts I needed to build my MTB...  It's sad when the entire project costs the same as my mortgage payment. 😭


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 31, 2022)

PotatoMedic said:


> Just bought the last parts I needed to build my MTB...  It's sad when the entire project costs the same as my mortgage payment. 😭


I misread that as MBT like "who TF is building a tank in their garage?!"


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 31, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> I misread that as MBT like "who TF is building a tank in their garage?!"


The better question is why am I not building a MBT in my garage?  Now I'm curious if there are any NFA or whatever laws against it... Humm?


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 31, 2022)

PotatoMedic said:


> The better question is why am I not building a MBT in my garage?  Now I'm curious if there are any NFA or whatever laws against it... Humm?


Weapon systems is the only NFA items. Rest of the tank legal to own


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## CCCSD (Dec 31, 2022)

luke_31 said:


> Weapon systems is the only NFA items. Rest of the tank legal to own


As long as it meets DOT guidelines if on road.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 2, 2023)

Anyone watching the Monday night football game?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2023)

CALEMT said:


> Anyone watching the Monday night football game?


Nope but just saw all the news reports about the player going down on the field in cardiac arrest. 

Also for those who follow rally car and the like, Ken Block died today after a snowmobile accident.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 2, 2023)

Not sports, but apparently Jeremy Renner was also just recently critically injured in a snow plowing accident as well. Crazy times.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 2, 2023)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Also for those who follow rally car and the like, Ken Block died today after a snowmobile accident.



Oh that Ken Block.


----------



## IsraelEMS (Jan 4, 2023)

Had a really hard night shift. A woman having a stillborn and a 40 year old man with cancer having a PE after surgery and crying to his mother that he was dyeing (he was right). It's when we are hurting that our care is so important to others. So glad I didn't have a student with me.


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Thursday at 1:02 AM)

I may or may not be falling victim to Ambulance Induced Divorce Syndrome. We shall see 🤷


----------



## Martyn (Sunday at 12:15 AM)

Jim37F said:


> I misread that as MBT like "who TF is building a tank in their garage?!"


Ha ha...MBT are my initials. And no, I'm not built like one


----------

